# Guerra en Ucrania XIX



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

*Guerra en Ucrania XIX*​
Hilos Anteriores,


*Se está liando parda en Ucrania

0* - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851

*1* – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229

*2* – 1 Mar 2014 – 4 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=511619

*3* – 4 Mar 2014 – 13 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=512624

*4* – 13 Mar 2014 – 29 Mar 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=515196

*5* – 29 Mar 2014 – 18 Abr 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=519914

*6* – 18 Abr 2014 – 3 May 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=525881

*7* – 3 May 2014 – 11 Mayo 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=530336

*8* – 11 May 2014 – 12 Jun 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=532639

*9* – 12 Jun 2014 – 21 Jul 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=543735


*Guerra en Ucrania

1* – 21 Jul 2014 – 8 Ago 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=554419

*2* – 8 Ago 2014 – 25 Ago 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=559843

*3* – 25 Ago 2014 – 10 Sep 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=564927

*4* - 10 Sep 2014 – 13 Nov 2014
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=570221

*5* – 13 Nov 2014 – 13 Ene 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=592799

*6* – 13 Ene 2015 – 13 Feb 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=611003

*7* - 13 Feb 2015 – 22 Mar 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=621231

*8* – 22 Mar 2015 – 4 Jun 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=632962

*9* – 4 Jun 2015 – 24 Jul 2015
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=657865

*10* – 25 Jul 2015 – 30 Mar 2016
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=674486

*11* - 30 Mar 2016 – 31 Dic 2016
Guerra en Ucrania XI

*12* – 31 Diciembre 2016 – 1 Enero 2018
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/855327-guerra-ucrania-xii.html

*13* – 1 Enero 2018 – 22 Enero 2020
Guerra en Ucrania XIII#

*14* - 22 Enero 2020 - 03 Enero 2022





¡Tema mítico! - Guerra en Ucrania_XIV


Guerra en Ucrania XIV A petición del Mariscal Zhukov evolucionamos el Hilo. Nuevo Año, Nuevo Hilo con Retraso. Hilos Anteriores. Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014...




www.burbuja.info





*15* - 03 Enero 2022 - 10 Marzo 2022





Guerra en Ucrania XV


Guerra en Ucrania XV Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info





*16* - 10 Marzo 2022 - 29 Abril 2022





Guerra en Ucrania XVI


Guerra en Ucrania XVI Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info





*17* - 29 Abril 2022 - 08 Septiembre 2022





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Guerra en Ucrania XVII Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info





*18* - 08 Septiembre 2022 - 24 Noviembre 2022





Guerra en Ucrania XVIII


Guerra en Ucrania XVIII Hilos Anteriores, Se está liando parda en Ucrania 0 - 1 Dic 2013 – 3 Dic 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=483851 1 – 19 Ene 2014 – 1 Mar 2014 http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/showthread.php?t=499229 2 – 1...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2022)

Sitio. Gracias por el hilo.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Generadores de esperanza


A lo largo de la tarde de ayer, el Parlamento Europeo sufrió un ciberataque. Horas antes, el pleno había aprobado una resolución que declaraba a Rusia Estado patrocinador del terrorismo. Como se ja…




slavyangrad.es











Generadores de esperanza


24/11/2022


A lo largo de la tarde de ayer, el Parlamento Europeo sufrió un ciberataque. Horas antes, el pleno había aprobado una resolución que declaraba a Rusia Estado patrocinador del terrorismo. Como se jactaba en las redes sociales Samuel Ramani, habitual comentarista de esta guerra desde la máxima de que, pase lo que pase, Rusia siempre es culpable, el Parlamento Europeo sigue el liderazgo de Lituania, Letonia y Estonia, que han conseguido que esa definición, hasta ahora marginal, se haya convertido ahora en _mainstream_. La guerra ha conseguido que un odio a todo lo ruso, existente ya en años anteriores, se generalice para justificar medidas como esta, para la que no ha sido necesario mencionar grupo terrorista alguno patrocinado por Rusia. El uso de misiles contra las infraestructuras ucranianas es argumento suficiente para declarar terrorista a un Estado, siempre que no sea un Estado de la Unión Europea, cuyos países acostumbran a utilizar ese método de _shock and awe_ en sus guerras.

Ayer, Rusia atacó nuevamente las infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas, que se encontraban ya al borde del colapso. El último ataque dejó las centrales nucleares desconectadas del suministro eléctrico, un camino al desastre similar al que Ucrania lleva meses sometiendo a la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, y regiones enteras de Ucrania sin luz ni suministro de agua. En Kiev se mostraban ayer por la tarde colas para obtener agua similares a las que sufren desde hace meses los ciudadanos de Donetsk. Rusia ha dejado claro que su objetivo es lograr una negociación con Ucrania, hasta ahora rechazada tanto por Kiev como por sus socios. La presidenta del Parlamento Europeo anunciaba sonriente ayer una nueva campaña de apoyo a Ucrania: #GeneratorsofHope, generadores de esperanza. La campaña busca reunir de las ciudades y estados de la UE generadores para garantizar el suministro energético y “para generar esperanza”, un parche que de ninguna manera puede paliar la gravísima situación en la que se encuentra actualmente la población civil del territorio ucraniano.

La situación es aún más grave en las zonas en las que la guerra ha destruido o continúa destruyendo las infraestructuras y las viviendas de la población, como es el caso de Donetsk o Mariupol. En ese contexto, la Unión Europea, en lugar de ofrecer diplomacia, ofrece futuras esperanzas vacías y gestos que, como el de ayer, tienen únicamente valor propagandístico y que solo contribuyen a romper todos los puentes que hasta febrero de 2022 existían entre las capitales de Europa occidental y Moscú. La guerra lo justifica todo, tanto las acusaciones como la negativa a negociar una salida, lo que condena a la población que se dice defender a una catástrofe humanitaria inminente con la llegada del invierno.

Sin embargo, ni la historia ni la guerra comenzaron el 24 de febrero, cuando comenzó la intervención militar rusa, ni dos días antes, cuando Vladimir Putin anunció a Emmanuel Macron y Olaf Scholz que Rusia se disponía a reconocer la independencia de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. Tan solo unos días antes, el presidente ruso y el francés habían mantenido una maratoniana reunión de seis horas de duración en busca de una forma para evitar que la guerra, hasta entonces contenida en una pequeña región, se extendiera más allá de las fronteras de “ciertas zonas de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk de Ucrania”. Era la culminación de un proceso de siete años en el que Ucrania jamás tuvo intención de implementar los acuerdos que su jefe de Estado había negociado con sus homólogos de Alemania, Francia y Rusia. Ahora, intentando adjudicarse los éxitos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Poroshenko afirma abiertamente que su intención siempre fue la de ganar tiempo y reforzar las tropas para la guerra con Rusia.

En realidad, el objetivo de Ucrania en las negociaciones, tanto en tiempos de Poroshenko como de Zelensky, fue el de presentarse inflexible, afirmar haber cumplido ya con sus compromisos y exigir a Rusia concesiones unilaterales: la entrega del control de la frontera, el desarme de las Repúblicas Populares y el retorno de esos territorios a control de Kiev a cambio de vagas promesas de un posible cumplimiento parcial de algunos de los puntos de los acuerdos firmados en 2015. Todo ello sin siquiera levantar el bloqueo económico, bancario y de transporte que Poroshenko instauró para tratar de conseguir por la vía económica lo que Ucrania no había logrado por la vía militar: someter a las Repúblicas Populares al dictado de Kiev.

En ese proceso, fue imprescindible para Ucrania el firme apoyo de sus socios. Absolutamente dependiente de las líneas de crédito internacionales para mantener a flote la economía y para poder rearmar y reforzar al ejército y de la asistencia diplomática occidental para continuar incumpliendo abierta y eternamente los acuerdos firmados, Ucrania jamás habría logrado mantener vivo el estancado proceso de Minsk durante siete años sin Francia y Alemania. Aunque Estados Unidos siempre fue más importante para garantizar la supervivencia económica del régimen post-Maidan, fueron los países de la Unión Europea los que patrocinaron y mantuvieron artificialmente vivo el proceso de Minsk, fundamentalmente por medio del Formato Normandía.

Aunque con más moderación que Petro Poroshenko, también Angela Merkel se manifestó en la misma línea que el expresidente ucraniano y afirmó que el proceso de Minsk había dado a Ucrania tiempo para reforzarse. En estos meses, Emmanuel Macron, el único líder europeo del que puede decirse que trató hasta el final de buscar un acuerdo, se ha mostrado también favorable a la negociación solo en los términos de Kiev. Los líderes europeos, al igual que los norteamericanos, más cómodos aún con una guerra que ven en la distancia, mantienen así la misma postura que precede a la invasión rusa del 24 de febrero. Al igual que Ucrania, Francia y Alemania han buscado siempre un “compromiso” que se tradujera en la imposición del _diktat_ ucraniano, sin tener nunca en cuenta el bienestar de la población que sobrevivía en estado de guerra. Hasta febrero, esa población se limitaba al demonizado pueblo de Donbass, cuyos intereses jamás fueron un factor para Kiev, París o Berlín. Ahora, el sufrimiento se ha extendido a todo el territorio de Ucrania, que se enfrenta a un invierno de sacrificios por el bien de la guerra.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

Pillo trinchera.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
23 de noviembre de 2022*

Las tropas rusas lanzaron ataques masivos con misiles contra infraestructuras críticas en Ucrania: fueron alcanzados objetivos en Kiev, Vyshgorod, Kremenchuk, Svetlovodsk, Lviv, Ladyzhyn, Dnipropetrovsk, Kryvyy Rih, así como en las regiones de Sumy, Odessa, Mykolaiv, Khmelnytskyy y Poltava.

El ataque provocó cortes de electricidad en la mayoría de las regiones del país. El personal de las centrales nucleares ucranianas ha puesto las plantas en modo de emergencia.

Belgorod región:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la aldea de Ustinka, en el distrito de Belgorod, en la región de Belgorod, dañando una casa residencial y las líneas eléctricas.

Tres asentamientos experimentaron problemas temporales con el suministro de electricidad. No hubo víctimas ni heridos.

▪ El enemigo atacó en las cercanías de Shebekino, dañando la calzada. Los civiles no resultaron heridos.

La región de Voronezh:

▪ En las afueras de Voronezh, agentes del FSB liquidaron un GDR ucraniano que planeaba cometer sabotajes en instalaciones militares y energéticas de la región.

Dirección de Starobel:

▪ En el sector de Svatovka, unidades del 92 Ombra de las AFU continúan los preparativos para otro intento de asalto a las posiciones rusas cerca de Kuzemovka.

▪ La artillería ucraniana golpeó edificios residenciales en la aldea de Novonikolske.

Soledar la dirección:

▪ No hay cambios significativos en la situación en este ámbito. Continúan los enfrentamientos en las afueras del sureste de Bakhmut (Artemivsk).

Donetsk dirección:

▪ Las unidades de fusiles motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen avanzando hacia el centro de Marinka.

Los militares rusos están limpiando los alrededores de la Escuela nº 2 y se preparan para asaltar los edificios de la administración y la Casa de la Cultura en el centro de la ciudad.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas han bombardeado edificios residenciales e instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Horlivka, Yakovlevka, Panteleymonivka, Novobakhmutivka y otras localidades con artillería de cañones y cohetes.

Dirección de Zaporizhzhya :

▪ En preparación de una ofensiva en el sector de Orekhovo, el mando ucraniano está retirando personal y vehículos blindados a la zona de Orekhovo y Kirovo (Tavricheskoe).

▪ Los DRG rusos llevaron a cabo una incursión nocturna en un bastión de la compañía del 3er batallón de la 65ª brigada de las AFU en dirección a Gulyaypolskoye: murieron unas tres docenas de combatientes enemigos, los supervivientes escaparon de sus posiciones.

▪ Otro intercambio de prisioneros de guerra tuvo lugar cerca del pueblo de Kamenskoye según la fórmula "35 por 35". Cuatro militares de la DNR y dos de la LNR estaban entre los que regresaron a Rusia.

▪ A lo largo de la línea de contacto continúan los duelos de artillería: las tropas rusas golpean las posiciones enemigas en Chervonoye, Poltavka y Temivka.

Frente sur: dirección Kherson

▪ En Kherson, los agentes del SBU y de la policía nacional siguen realizando actividades de filtrado destinadas a identificar a los ciudadanos prorrusos.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas golpearon las instalaciones de las AFU en Kherson y también alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Tokarevka, Dudchany, Dniprovske y Kachkarivka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

*Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona del SMO durante la noche del 23 al 24 de noviembre de 2022*

▪La artillería rusa ha actuado sobre posiciones enemigas en las localidades de Gai y Khrenovka, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Basovka, Seredina-Budy y Yasnaya Polyana, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon concentraciones de efectivos de las AFU en Bohovka, Veternyohne, Hlubokoe, Kudiyivka, Ogurtsove y Strelechiia.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Olshan, Dvurechne, Berestove, Stelmakhivka, Tabayivka y Makiivka.

El ejército ucraniano, a su vez, bombardeó Kislivka y Ploshchanka.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), el ejército ucraniano bombardeó las instalaciones de las AFU en Bakhmut (Artemivsk), Bakhmutskyi, Berkhovka, Hryhorivka, Klescheyivka y Verkhnekamenske.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Avdiivka, la periferia occidental de Marinka, Krasnohorivka y Nevelske.

El enemigo volvió a bombardear Donetsk, Horlivka, Holmivskyy y Yasynuvata, y dañó la infraestructura civil.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Ugledar, Prechistivka, Bolshaya Novoselka, Vremievka y Shakhterskoye.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon las concentraciones enemigas de hombres y equipos en Orekhovo, Stepnogorsk, Temirivka, Chervony y Gulyaypol.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó objetivos en Nikopol y Marganets.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon al enemigo en Kherson, Berislav, Dudchany, Kachkarovka, Stanislav, Tokarevka, Shiroka Balka, Novoalexandrovka y Veletskoye.

Las fuerzas ucranianas, a su vez, bombardearon Skadovsk y Lyubimovka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

*Sobre la entrega de misiles guiados Brimstone 2 a Ucrania*

Hace un par de días, aparecieron en Internet imágenes de la carga de otro envío de ayuda militar del Reino Unido a Ucrania, que incluía pequeños misiles guiados Brimstone 2.

¿Qué clase de misil es este?

Se trata de la segunda generación del pequeño misil guiado supersónico Brimstone 1, suministrado anteriormente a las AFU. A diferencia del original, la versión mejorada tiene mayor alcance y potencia gracias a un nuevo motor de cohete y una ojiva reforzada.

Además del buscador de doble canal con canales activos y pasivos, el Brimstone 2 cuenta con guía láser, que multiplica su precisión, incluso contra objetos que se mueven rápidamente.

Se desconoce el número exacto de misiles transmitidos, pero los Brimstones son muy sofisticados y extremadamente difíciles de producir. Y costaron alrededor de 207.000 dólares, por lo que es muy poco probable que los británicos los enviaran en grandes cantidades.

¿Cómo se utilizan?

Los misiles supersónicos de primera generación fueron utilizados por los ucranianos desde lanzadores terrestres improvisados en camiones y camionetas. Integrar el Brimstone 2 de forma similar no sería difícil.

Al mismo tiempo, los ingenieros occidentales están trabajando en Polonia para integrar los misiles de crucero Storm Shadow en los aviones de ataque Su-25 ucranianos. Si tienen éxito, no habrá problemas con los Brimstones.

Además, los propios Brimstones están posicionados como misiles aire-aire. Por lo tanto, la transferencia de tres helicópteros Sea King a Ucrania podría, en teoría, llevarse a cabo sólo para su integración con armas guiadas supersónicas. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Sobre la entrega de misiles guiados Brimstone 2 a Ucrania*
> 
> Hace un par de días, aparecieron en Internet imágenes de la carga de otro envío de ayuda militar del Reino Unido a Ucrania, que incluía pequeños misiles guiados Brimstone 2.
> 
> ...



pole tardia y tal y cual


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Ucrania se ha "pasado al lado oscuro". 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

aquí tenéis la oferta inmobiliaria en Kiev, zulos baratos muy bien equipados y tal

Propiedad inmobiliaria Kiev En venta. Anuncios de venta inmobiliaria | Realigro.es


----------



## hastalosgueb original (24 Nov 2022)

Pero esto qué es ? vamos como locos


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

¿Cuál es la plantilla actual de la AFU? Podemos comprobarlo en una foto de una formación ceremonial de la recién estrenada 77ª brigada aeromóvil. La nueva unidad se forma en Zhytomyr, sobre la base del Centro de Entrenamiento de Tropas Aerotransportadas. Los soldados también están siendo entrenados en el Reino Unido.

Así pues, hay un tanque T-80BV, vehículos blindados Dingo alemanes, Kipri turcos, Maxxpro americanos, ¡y el más maravilloso BMP-2 con las torretas del BMD-2! La escasez de vehículos sobre orugas parece ser tan grande que utilizaron los lisiados más perfectos: el casco de un vehículo, la torreta de otro, el motor (probablemente) del tercero. ¡Y es la élite de las AFU! Entonces, ¿qué tienen los demás aparte de camionetas y fortaleza moral?

En general, el suministro y el mantenimiento de una flota de este tipo no es más que dolor, lágrimas y humillación. Y la escasez de neumáticos de la que hablábamos ayer es sólo uno de los pocos problemas que acompañan a tal conglomerado de equipos









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pole tardia y tal y cual



_La próxima vez te aviso antes Pequeño Saltamontes_


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Permítanme añadir algo al querido Boris: dejar el control de la ZNPP a Ucrania fue un gran error con consecuencias históricas en el año 91. ¿Qué obtuvo Rusia por ello? Décadas de deliciosas historias sobre cómo los obedientes moscovitas sólo vivían del gran átomo ucraniano. La cuestión de quién construyó y mantuvo las estaciones y qué estado han alcanzado en 30 años de independencia ya ni siquiera es relevante.

El paso de las palabras a los hechos, de las provocaciones al chantaje nuclear, fue tan fácil y sin esfuerzo para Kiev que incluso sorprende que hayan esperado tanto tiempo.

Aunque es posible encontrar una respuesta a esta pregunta, ahora el apoyo occidental en forma de EE.UU. y los expertos controlados por el OIEA están detrás de ellos con toda su fuerza. Pues cerrarán los ojos donde sea necesario.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Sobre los planes de Turquía de lanzar una operación terrestre en el norte de Siria

En el contexto de la política interna de la OTAN hasta ahora, las cosas se están perfilando de forma inusual.

A finales de 2019, la operación de Turquía en el norte sirio desató un grave conflicto político interno en la alianza.

Además de las expresiones públicas de preocupación y los llamamientos a la desescalada, varios países occidentales llegaron a imponer un embargo de armas a Ankara. Debido a esta decisión de Alemania, por ejemplo, los turcos tuvieron que buscar un motor de sustitución para su tanque desarrollado.

Turquía no aceptó tal reacción de sus aliados y al mismo tiempo, en 2019, bloqueó la adopción por parte de la OTAN de un plan de defensa para los Estados bálticos, la región más sensible para la agenda interna de la alianza. Fue una época divertida entonces.

En los años siguientes, los turcos se limitaron a amenazar con una nueva operación y no tomaron ninguna medida concreta. Sin embargo, se encontró con la condena, al menos verbal, de los países occidentales.

Ahora, silencio total e inacción. Como si los turcos no hicieran nada, aunque están haciendo esencialmente lo mismo que hicieron en 2019.

¿Por qué?

Supongo que el momento de Ankara es muy bueno. Está la reticencia de Bruselas y otros países a tener una disputa pública sobre el conflicto en Ucrania y la crisis energética/económica dentro de Europa, y el papel de Turquía en el "acuerdo de los cereales". En definitiva, muchas razones por las que es más fácil que Occidente haga la vista gorda ante los acontecimientos que están ocurriendo en el norte de Siria en estos momentos.

Sin embargo, el silencio público de los países occidentales no niega el hecho de que Turquía ha vuelto a ir en contra de los intereses de sus aliados de la OTAN, conservando su título de "principal perturbador interno de la alianza". Es sólo cuestión de tiempo que se lo recuerden a Turquía.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos atacan a Stakhanov con un lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS estadounidense









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Consecuencias del bombardeo nocturno de Donetsk por militantes ucranianos

Las fotos muestran ventanas rotas, coches destrozados, así como numerosos destrozos en el sector residencial.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Permítanme añadir algo al querido Boris: dejar el control de la ZNPP a Ucrania fue un gran error con consecuencias históricas en el año 91. ¿Qué obtuvo Rusia por ello? Décadas de deliciosas historias sobre cómo los obedientes moscovitas sólo vivían del gran átomo ucraniano. La cuestión de quién construyó y mantuvo las estaciones y qué estado han alcanzado en 30 años de independencia ya ni siquiera es relevante.
> 
> El paso de las palabras a los hechos, de las provocaciones al chantaje nuclear, fue tan fácil y sin esfuerzo para Kiev que incluso sorprende que hayan esperado tanto tiempo.
> 
> ...



Crear una zona segura alrededor de Energodar esta bastante díficil salvo que cruces el Dnieper y eso ahora mismo no esta en los planes. Los ataques a la central que hacen los ucros tienen como objetivo principal impedir que Rusia se pueda beneficiar de la energía de esa central y ya si por si cuela que la puedan conseguir ellos ... Que Rusia les ceda la ciudad y la propia central en un acuerdo debería tener un precio tan alto como que los Ucras se retiran del resto de Donetsk y Lugansk a cambio e incluso eso sería poco.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

*Consecuencias de los ataques en el sistema energético de Ucrania en la mañana del 24 de noviembre*

En la tarde del 23 de noviembre, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque masivo con misiles contra la infraestructura energética de Ucrania. Sin embargo, ya en la mañana del 24 de noviembre se restableció el suministro eléctrico en algunas regiones.

▪ En Kiev, el suministro eléctrico se ha restablecido en un 30%, la mayoría de los distritos siguen sin luz. Se ha suministrado agua a la orilla izquierda, mientras que en la orilla derecha, donde se encuentra la mayor parte de la ciudad, debería aparecer en un día. En la región, 1.125 asentamientos siguen sin luz.

▪ Difícil situación del suministro eléctrico en la vecina región de Zhytomyr. En la propia Zhytomyr, las luces se encendieron por la mañana, pero debido a la sobrecarga, se volvieron a apagar.

▪ La mitad de los distritos de la región de Dnipropetrovsk ya han reanudado el suministro eléctrico. Pero muchos pueblos siguen sin electricidad, gas o comunicaciones. En la propia Dnipropetrovsk, sólo el 15% de los hogares tenía electricidad por la mañana.

▪ En Lviv, la mayoría de los hogares han recuperado la luz, el gas y el agua. Sólo en algunos barrios sigue sin haber electricidad.

▪ En Odessa y en la región se ha restablecido el suministro eléctrico a las infraestructuras críticas. Pero la mayoría de las casas siguen sin luz y el transporte eléctrico no funciona en la ciudad.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv casi no hay luz en ningún sitio, el metro y el transporte no funcionan. Un tren interurbano de pasajeros queda varado en la vecina región de Poltava, con los pasajeros abandonados a su suerte. El suministro de electricidad y agua se ha restablecido parcialmente en las provincias de Sumy y Chernihiv.

▪ En la región de Kirovohrad se ha restablecido la luz en las instalaciones de infraestructuras críticas. Se han conectado algunos abonados de Mykolayiv y de la región de Mykolayiv.

La situación es mejor en las provincias occidentales: aparte de la provincia de Lviv, la luz ha aparecido parcialmente en las provincias de Chernivtsi, Vinnytsia, Khmelnytskyi y Ternopil. El restablecimiento del suministro eléctrico se vio favorecido por el respaldo de Polonia y Rumanía, que proporcionaron luz al 90% de los abonados.

▪ Una situación problemática se mantuvo en la región de Rivne, donde se encendió la electricidad pero se apagó debido a la sobrecarga, y en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk, donde el suministro eléctrico es muy inestable.

En general, cabe esperar que el suministro eléctrico se restablezca en la mayoría de las zonas durante el día. Para causar un daño crítico al sector energético de Ucrania, es necesario que continúen los ataques a las infraestructuras. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## kopke (24 Nov 2022)

Quiero desayuno Surovikin por la mañana.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

Presente!


----------



## Praktica (24 Nov 2022)

evolucionando que es gerundio


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso lidera la ofensiva en Donbás y lanza un ataque masivo con misiles contra la infraestructura de Ucrania - noticia principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas están concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en la ofensiva en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdiivka .
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han llevado a cabo 78 ataques con misiles y 23 ataques aéreos y más de 70 bombardeos con MLRS.
▪ En un ataque masivo contra edificios residenciales e infraestructuras energéticas en las regiones de Kyiv, Vinnytsia, Lviv, Kirovohrad, Zaporizhzhia, Kharkiv y Donetsk, las fuerzas de ocupación rusas han disparado 67 misiles de crucero y hasta 10 ojivas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## MAUSER (24 Nov 2022)

El hilo de los perdedores.


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Nov 2022)

Moldavia sumida en un auténtico caos energético y político.... 

"Buenas noticias para la República de Moldavia. Acabamos de aprobar, por amplia mayoría, la posición del Parlamento Europeo sobre la nueva estrategia de ampliación de la Unión Europea: 502 votos "a favor", 75 "en contra" y 61 "abstenciones". En la resolución adoptada hoy, exigimos la aceleración del proceso de adhesión de los estados que demuestran claramente su camino democrático y europeísta, como la República de Moldavia”, dijo el eurodiputado rumano y vicepresidente del Partido Popular Europeo, Siegfried Mureşan.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On November 23, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the Russian Army and the AFU continue in Mariinka; Clashes between the Russian Army and the AFU continue...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 23 de noviembre de 2022 







 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el ejército ruso y las AFU en Mariinka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Ugledar;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Bakhmut;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Debrova;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Brestove;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Avdiivka.


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Nov 2022)

Cuando a los pocos meses de empezar el conflicto Ucrania perdió todo su arsenal y la Otan se vio en necesidad de enviar armas, recuerdo el tímido envio de 6 lanzadores HIMARS. Creo haber leído ahora tienen entre 40 y 50. Progresivamente van enviando más y más armas, duplicando cada vez la ayuda. 

Desdiciendose sobre lo que no enviarían. Al principio no iban a enviar misiles de largo alcance, ni defensa aérea ni aviones occidentales. Todo lo anterior lo han incumplido. Una vez acabadas las existencias de helicopteros de origen soviético, los británicos enviaran sus propios helicopteros, los Sea King, obviamente no es última tecnología pero es el primer paso a todo lo que vendrá después. 

El continuo envío de armas pone en relieve la continua destrucción de equipos que realiza Rusia a Ucrania. Tan mal trabajo no hará Rusia, que las ayudas occidentales ya son continúas, con apenas separación entre un anuncio y otro.

Con más y más ayuda, la duda será si alguna vez manden tropas sin la etiqueta de mercenarios. Esa situación llegará cuando solo haya mercenarios como tropas Ucras, siendo mayoría. No creo se tarde mucho en alcanzar esa situación. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos disparan HIMARS contra Stakhanov

Se dispararon dos cohetes contra la ciudad. Los edificios residenciales y varias instalaciones sociales sufrieron daños. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (24 Nov 2022)

*El día que se suicidó el parlamento europeo.*

Sentido del voto de cada diputado.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

*NYT: El misil estadounidense AGM-88 HARM disparado por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas falla el objetivo e impacta en un edificio residencial en Kramatorsk*

Tres personas resultaron heridas, informó el New York Times. Según los residentes locales, así como a juzgar por los restos encontrados en el lugar de los hechos, el misil disparado por las tropas ucranianas era de fabricación estadounidense.

Un militar estadounidense no identificado declaró al periódico que el misil que impactó en un edificio residencial procedía "casi con toda seguridad" de las antiguas reservas del Pentágono.

Según el periódico, el misil estadounidense impactó en un edificio residencial de Kramatorsk el 26 de septiembre, hacia las 18:00 horas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (24 Nov 2022)

_"Yo voy a mear..."_


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

*Es importante.*

Según mi información, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas/SBU están planeando celebrar un evento especial en la región de Sumy para reponer el fondo de intercambio de Ucrania a expensas de la población civil que apoya a Rusia.

Para ello, esta semana se desplazarán de forma demostrativa convoyes con equipo militar a los asentamientos fronterizos de la región para seguir identificando a los ciudadanos que hayan pasado información sobre estos movimientos a la parte rusa.

Se utilizarán equipos especiales para identificar a los "colaboradores" y también habrá registros puerta a puerta de los teléfonos móviles.

Personas de la región de Sumy, tengan todo el cuidado posible y no tomen fotos de ningún equipo militar que pase cerca de ustedes.

Lo mismo puede aplicarse a otros ámbitos. Personalmente no tengo información sobre ellas, pero es posible que en un futuro próximo se realicen allí operaciones especiales similares por parte de las AFU/SBU. La tarea de aumentar el fondo de intercambio de Ucrania a expensas de los civiles leales a Rusia viene de lo más alto.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _"Yo voy a mear..."_



Ves estas cositas de la naturaleza, ese poderío, esa fuerza, esa belleza en forma de violencia y te pones a pensar lo ilusos que son algunos diciendo que haciendo no se que, no se cuantos vamos a cambiar un ciclo climático del planeta, en el fondo el homo sapiens sapiens es enternecedor.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

El Departamento de Estado estadounidense ha exigido a Rusia que derogue la ley que prohíbe la propaganda homosexual. Aquí se encuentran los principales grupos de presión.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Departamento de Estado estadounidense ha exigido a Rusia que derogue la ley que prohíbe la propaganda homosexual. Aquí se encuentran los principales grupos de presión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha exigido, pero estos americanos quien coño se creen que son..


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ha exigido, pero estos americanos quien coño se creen que son..



_El pueblo elegido de Dios en el Planeta Azul.
Y más en el día de Acción de Gracias._


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ha exigido, pero estos americanos quien coño se creen que son..



La culpa es de los rusos por permitirles demasiadas cosas, si fueran como ellos no exigirían nada pero saben que son muy respetuosos, demasiado .


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

El Presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, declaró que Moscú está lista para expandir las exportaciones de fertilizantes y trabajar con absolutamente todos los socios en esta área.

“Estamos listos para expandir este trabajo con todos los socios sin excepción”, señaló el jefe de Estado este miércoles en una reunión con el presidente de la comisión de la Unión Rusa de Industriales y Empresarios, Dmitri Mazepin, hablando sobre la exportación de fertilizantes.

“La situación en los mercados mundiales de fertilizantes es bien conocida incluso por los no especialistas", destacó Putin.

"Su grupo de empresas Uralchem es uno de los mayores productores del mundo de fertilizantes nitrogenados, fertilizantes potásicos y amoníaco. Sé que el trabajo continúa, el trabajo avanza con bastante éxito, a pesar de los obstáculos artificiales que crean algunos países", señaló el Presidente dirigiéndose a Mazepin y subrayando que "solo los mercados mundiales sufren este tipo de acciones".


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

Bakú declaró que Irán ha intensificado drásticamente las actividades de inteligencia y sabotaje contra Azerbaiyán.
#Azerbaiyán

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Departamento de Estado estadounidense ha exigido a Rusia que derogue la ley que prohíbe la propaganda homosexual. Aquí se encuentran los principales grupos de presión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ante el vicio de pedir, está la virtud de no dar. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

Se entregó en el Parlamento Europeo una maza en un estuche de violín con el logotipo grabado del Wagner PMC y rastros de sangre en el mango.
#Europa

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ha exigido, pero estos americanos quien coño se creen que son..



los elegidos para la escoria, digo la gloria y tal o algo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Departamento de Estado estadounidense ha exigido a Rusia que derogue la ley que prohíbe la propaganda homosexual. Aquí se encuentran los principales grupos de presión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOSCÚ, 24 de noviembre - RIA Novosti. En la sesión plenaria del jueves, la Duma Estatal adoptó una ley que prohíbe la propaganda LGBT, la pedofilia y el cambio de sexo en la publicidad, los medios de comunicación, los libros, el cine y los servicios audiovisuales y sobre la inclusión de dicha información en la lista prohibida para los niños.
Según la ley, "la publicidad no tendrá que contener información que promueva o demuestre relaciones sexuales no tradicionales y/o preferencias, pedofilia, cambio de sexo".








Госдума приняла закон о запрете пропаганды ЛГБТ в СМИ


Госдума единогласно приняла пакет законов о запрете в России пропаганды ЛГБТ, педофилии и смены пола и о включении такой информации в перечень запрещенной для... РИА Новости, 24.11.2022




ria.ru


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

Polonia y compañia a intentar arruinar Europa por ese odio desmedido que tienen sorbe Rusia....eso si, bien rápidos que están para exigir ayudas. Por cierto es irónico que Alemania les envie defensa antiaérea contra los misilies de Ucrania, cuando hace solo unos meses les exigian 1.3 billones más por los daños de la segunda guerra mundial, cuando el tema de las compensaciones quedó zanjado hace décadas. Te intentan sangrar (y perjudicar por tanto a tus ciudadanos).....y tu les envias defensas antiaéreas como regalo, no deja de sorprenderme como funcionan estos políticos.

*SIN ACUERDO. *Los gobiernos de la Unión Europea fueron incapaces de lograr hoy un acuerdo *sobre el tope al precio del petróleo de Rusia* que las potencias del G7 quieren imponer a Moscú como sanción por su agresión sobre Ucrania y que el bloque comunitario incluyó en uno de sus paquetes de represalias. Los embajadores de los Veintisiete ante la UE intentaron salvar las diferencias entre dos grupos: por un lado Grecia, Malta y Chipre temen las consecuencias que podría tener para sus cargueros imponer un tope de 65 dólares por barril; y por otro *Polonia y los bálticos reclaman una medida más dura* y con mayor impacto sobre el Kremlin, explicaron a Efe varias fuentes diplomáticas.


----------



## vettonio (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ves estas cositas de la naturaleza, ese poderío, esa fuerza, esa belleza en forma de violencia y te pones a pensar lo ilusos que son algunos diciendo que haciendo no se que, no se cuantos vamos a cambiar un ciclo climático del planeta, en el fondo el homo sapiens sapiens es enternecedor.



El homo sapiens puede llegar a ser lo que se proponga. Lo frustrante, es que se ha propuesto mayoritariamente, ser gilipollas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU., después de los ataques turcos contra la sede de las fuerzas kurdas apoyadas por Washington y las instalaciones ilegales de producción de petróleo que también operan en interés de los EE. UU., pide a Ankara un alto el fuego inmediato.
#Siria

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

En la RPD, se constituyó un batallón de Milicia Popular entre los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos que voluntariamente se pasaron al lado de la república.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En la RPD, se constituyó un batallón de Milicia Popular entre los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos que voluntariamente se pasaron al lado de la república.
> #Donbass
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Y esos serán de fiar ?


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania planean reanudar el ataque a Svatovo y Kremennaya en la LPR en los próximos 5 a 7 días.
/oficial NM LPR Andrey Marochko/

Según los corresponsales militares rusos es en Svatovo donde se enviaron materiales de construcción y estructuras de hormigón para fortalecer las líneas de defensa.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

La Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU. continúa utilizando el F-117A Night Hawk oficialmente retirado.

En esta foto, se ve un F-117A repostando desde un KC-46 Pegasus sobre Panamint Valley.
#EE.UU

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## McNulty (24 Nov 2022)

Que envidia

_The State Duma adopted a law banning LGBT propaganda, pedophilia and gender reassignment in advertising, books, movies and the media_


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Nov 2022)

> _@Adrian1 dijo:
> La diputada en la Asamblea Nacional y exlíder del ultraderechista Agrupación Nacional, Marine Le Pen, ha afirmado que Francia debe frenar la entrega de obuses autopropulsados Caesar a Ucrania, asegurando que el país estaría desprovisto en caso de librar una guerra.
> "Nos damos cuenta de la utilidad del Ejército cuando le pedimos que intervenga.
> La guerra puede ocurrir, y hoy no estamos en condiciones de librarla", ha subrayado Le Pen después de pedir al Gobierno francés que deje de suministrar artillería a Ucrania durante una entrevista con Canal News._



En breve la Republique fagocitada por Andorra y el idioma frances deplazado por el catalán.¡ Le jour de gloire c'est arrivé!,¡ Ara es hora segadors!


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

La inteligencia transmitida por el MI-6 a la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania y al Estado Mayor afirma que el Kremlin decidió aumentar el número de tropas rusas en Ucrania a 500,000 en enero de 2023. Además de los soldados enviados, también se enviarán al frente unidades de élite del Ministerio del Interior y del Servicio Federal de Seguridad, así como nuevos modelos de equipo militar moderno.


----------



## Caracalla (24 Nov 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> MOSCÚ, 24 de noviembre - RIA Novosti. En la sesión plenaria del jueves, la Duma Estatal adoptó una ley que prohíbe la propaganda LGBT, la pedofilia y el cambio de sexo en la publicidad, los medios de comunicación, los libros, el cine y los servicios audiovisuales y sobre la inclusión de dicha información en la lista prohibida para los niños.
> Según la ley, "la publicidad no tendrá que contener información que promueva o demuestre relaciones sexuales no tradicionales y/o preferencias, pedofilia, cambio de sexo".
> 
> 
> ...



Grandes!!!

La mitad de peliculas de Hollywood y series pasan a ser ilegales en Rusia y ya lo heran en China.

Solo falta que se una la india y tenemos el combo anti-woke completo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271117
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271118
> 
> 
> ...



ah rastro de sangre en el mango, pero han limpiado muy bien la cabeza del martillo, estos gilipollas se creen que somos tontos


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> En breve la Republique fagocitada por Andorra y el idioma frances deplazado por el catalán.¡ Le jour de gloire c'est arrivé!,¡ Ara es hora segadors!



la invasión andorrana es inminente se solicita tu presencia en el frente


----------



## arriondas (24 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que envidia
> 
> _The State Duma adopted a law banning LGBT propaganda, pedophilia and gender reassignment in advertising, books, movies and the media_



Luego lo venderán como que Rusia persigue y castiga a los homosexuales, algo que es totalmente falso. En realidad, la sexualidad debería ser algo circunscrito a lo privado, y así lo entienden ellos. 

Por otro lado, tienen claro que se debe proteger a los niños, porque son el eslabón más débil de la sociedad. Es una de las razones de la existencia de esa ley.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Luego lo venderán como que Rusia persigue y castiga a los homosexuales, algo que es totalmente falso. En realidad, la sexualidad debería ser algo circunscrito a lo privado, y así lo entienden ellos.
> 
> Por otro lado, tienen claro que se debe proteger a los niños, porque son el eslabón más débil de la sociedad. Es una de las razones de la existencia de esa ley.



Y si lo hace, pues tampoco....


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la invasión andorrana es inminente se solicita tu presencia en el frente



Primero pediré cita en la estheticienne y la peluqueria para el evento


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Nov 2022)

@Fauna iberica

Se reportan durísimos ataques ahora mismo contra casi todas las ciudades de Ucrania. Distintas fuentes indican que se trata del* mayor ataque *realizado por las fuerzas armadas rusas en lo que llevan de campaña. Más info aquí: https://vk.com/novnews?z=photo-50332460_457874665%2Falbum-50332460_00%2Frev

2:58 p. m. · 23 nov. 2022

Claudicación del Zele en 3,2,1 a cambio de un caldito y un baño bien calientes

¿Qué noticias tenemos de los bombardeos?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271117
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271118
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que mucha gente no lo ha entendido.

Es simbología parecida a la cabeza de caballo de El Padrino...."Tened cuidado os vamos a machacar" firmado La Orquesta.

Una maza plateada, esculpido el nombre en metal con ácido, en una funda de violín con el interior de terciopelo azul, el mango manchado de sangre.....sublime.


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271117
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271118
> 
> 
> ...



¿Fake como el de la navaja de la psocialista en las últimas elecciones de Madrid?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

*Flota Bravy: los sistemas de misiles costeros encontraron nuevas tareas*
Se utilizarán para atacar objetivos terrestres detrás de las líneas enemigas.
Antón Lavrov
alexey ramon



En Rusia, ha comenzado la reforma de las tropas costeras de misiles y artillería (BRAV) de la Armada. Sus partes reciben nuevos nombres y variedad de tareas. Entre ellos está la destrucción de objetivos terrestres. Dichos cambios permitirán destruir objetivos enemigos críticos en interés no solo de la flota, sino también de las tropas en su conjunto, dicen los expertos. Y la nueva generación de sistemas de misiles costeros (BRK) puede apuntar no solo a barcos, sino también a objetivos terrestres detrás de las líneas enemigas.
*dúo de cohetes*
Una de las consecuencias de la reforma será el cambio de nombre de partes del BRAV. Las formaciones actuales se convertirán en brigadas costeras de misiles en lugar de brigadas costeras de misiles y artillería , dijeron a Izvestia fuentes del departamento de defensa. Ahora su tarea principal, además de proteger la costa, será apoyar a las tropas no solo en la dirección costera, sino en todo el país.
En noviembre de este año, el coronel Khamza Rustamov, comandante de la formación de misiles costeros de la Flota del Norte, anunció el cambio de nombre de una de las brigadas. “La directiva del jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa determinó un nuevo nombre: “brigada de misiles costeros”, dijo. Según el coronel, la unidad ha sido reequipada con modernos complejos "Bal" y "Bastión".


En enero de este año, el director de la corporación KTRV, que produce sistemas de misiles costeros, Boris Obnosov, dijo que gracias a Bastion y Bal, el comando de la Armada rusa había creado un sistema único de dos enlaces para destruir no solo el mar. , sino también objetivos terrestres.

“Este dúo es capaz de destruir cualquier objetivo de superficie y costero dentro de las zonas afectadas”, dijo Obnosov.

El armamento de artillería no ha sido considerado el principal para las brigadas costeras de misiles y artillería durante mucho tiempo. Los cambios actuales consolidarán el estado actual de las cosas, explicó a Izvestia el experto militar Dmitry Boltenkov.

“Ahora la unidad de artillería se queda en una sola brigada de misiles y artillería en el Mar Negro, donde hay una batería del complejo Bereg”, recordó el experto. - En todo lo demás , el componente de artillería no está disponible desde hace algún tiempo. Al mismo tiempo, las brigadas están recibiendo y utilizando activamente las últimas armas de misiles: los sistemas de misiles Ball and Bastion. Se utilizan activamente contra objetivos terrestres durante NWO. Con su ayuda, alcanzan objetivos en tierra, como los misiles Onyx y Kh-35 : esta es un arma poderosa que es adecuada para destruir objetivos importantes incluso detrás de las líneas enemigas.




Al mismo tiempo, el experto señaló que la artillería sigue siendo relevante y no se habla de un rechazo total a la misma en las tropas costeras. Por ejemplo, sigue siendo indispensable para repeler los ataques anfibios enemigos.

https://iz.ru/1411589/ekaterina-lukicheva/nevidimyi-front-s-kakikh-korablei-startuiut-rakety-kalibr
Las fuerzas costeras de nuestras flotas todavía tienen regimientos de cañones Hyacinth de 152 mm potentes y de largo alcance . Siempre estarán listos para conectarse con los misiles costeros si es necesario. Además, la Marina también puede utilizar la artillería del ejército, dijo.

El DBK todavía practica regularmente la derrota de los barcos enemigos durante los ejercicios. En septiembre, durante la expedición ártica Umka-2022 dirigida por el comandante en jefe de la Armada, el almirante Nikolai Evmenov, el complejo Bastion golpeó un objetivo marino a 300 km de la costa.

*"Bola" en el "Bastión"*
En los últimos años, las tropas costeras rusas han sido reequipadas con dos tipos de sistemas modernos de misiles costeros: "Bola" y "Bastión".

Los Balls están equipados con misiles antibuque X-35U con un alcance de hasta 260 km y velocidad subsónica. Cada lanzador autopropulsado lleva ocho de estos misiles , el mismo número que un solo barco o corbeta de misiles pequeños, lo que permite ataques masivos. El complejo consta de cuatro vehículos, lo que le confiere una volea comparable a la de un destacamento de buques de guerra modernos.

Los "bastidores" se distinguen por el cohete supersónico "Onyx". Cada lanzador lleva dos de estas municiones, que son extremadamente difíciles de derribar con sistemas de defensa aérea basados en barcos. Debido a su alta velocidad, también se convierten en un objetivo difícil para los sistemas antiaéreos basados en tierra.



Ya se ha confirmado que los Onyxes pueden apuntar a objetivos costeros. La gama permite que una división controle hasta 600 km de costa. Al mismo tiempo, los vehículos de combate en sí mismos no pueden estar ubicados en la costa, sino a una distancia de hasta 200 km de ella. Debido a esto, es difícil que el enemigo los detecte y los golpee. El complejo está listo para la batalla cinco minutos después de recibir la orden de despliegue.


Rides "Magadan": cómo la nueva generación de "Varshavyanka" cambiará las capacidades de la flota
TFO se prepara para recibir el tercero de seis submarinos no nucleares de la serie 06363
El primer debut en combate de los Bastions con los Onyxes fue la operación rusa en Siria. Allí fueron utilizados para atacar objetivos terroristas. Este año, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa ha informado repetidamente sobre su uso durante el SVO. Entonces, el 20 de junio, un ataque en el aeródromo de Artsyz en la región de Odessa destruyó la estación de control de drones Bayraktar TB2 y dos vehículos no tripulados de este complejo en tierra. En mayo se realizaron varios ataques a aeródromos.

Los BRAV modernos trazan su historia desde la artillería de las fortalezas costeras y las baterías costeras de la Armada rusa. Fueron ellos quienes durante varios siglos formaron la base de la defensa de la costa del mar y las áreas de base y fueron los principales medios de defensa costera. Los sistemas de misiles comenzaron a agregarse en los años 50 del siglo pasado. En 1958 se crearon las tropas costeras de cohetes y artillería, que se convirtieron en una rama independiente de la Armada . En octubre de 1989, el BRAV, junto con los infantes de marina y las tropas de defensa costera, se incluyó en la nueva rama de fuerzas creada: las tropas costeras de la Armada.

Hoy en día, los sistemas de misiles costeros están diseñados para destruir barcos de superficie enemigos, unidades de desembarco y convoyes, cubrir bases e instalaciones costeras de la flota, agrupaciones de tropas amigas en áreas costeras. Además, pueden estar involucrados en la destrucción de bases y puertos enemigos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

*Las bombas de aire guiadas, mostradas por Medvedev, cambiarán drásticamente el equilibrio de poder en el frente.*
Hoy, 11:00
cuatro

El 23 de noviembre, el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev, visitó la región JSC GNPP en la región de Moscú (parte de JSC Corporation Tactical Missiles). Esta empresa se especializa en la producción de armas navales, de aviación y otras.





Durante la visita de inspección, a Medvedev se le mostró, entre otras cosas, la gama de productos fabricados. Los medios registraron toda una exposición de municiones guiadas de precisión.

El aumento en el suministro de armas de alta precisión a las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia se discutió durante una visita a la empresa estatal de investigación y producción "Región". Los enemigos continúan "calculando" cuidadosamente nuestros lanzamientos y nuestros suministros. En vano esperan el agotamiento de nuestras posibilidades. Continuará. ¡Suficiente para todos!
- escribió Medvedev en su canal de Telegram, adjuntando un video de la escena.

]
Al principio, puede ver las bombas deslizantes de alta precisión UPAB-1500B (K029BE) y UPAB-500B (K08BE). Estas municiones son utilizadas de forma limitada por las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia durante la NMD, aunque pueden lanzarse desde una altura de 15 km, con un alcance de 50 km y una precisión de hasta 10 m. Defensa aérea (sistemas de defensa aérea de corto y medio alcance) en el LBS.











A Medvedev también se le mostró el ya relativamente raro KAB-250. Esta bomba aérea tiene una altura de caída de hasta 10 km y una precisión de hasta 5 m, sin embargo, no se sabe nada sobre su uso. Además, también se notó el KAB-500S / Kr corregido, ya bien conocido de la operación en Siria, con una altura de caída de hasta 5 km y una precisión de hasta 12 m.

El uso masivo de las bombas guiadas presentadas . cambiará drásticamente el equilibrio de fuerzas en el frente. Dichas visitas de inspección deberían conducir a una mayor producción, lo que abarata la fabricación y permite aumentar las compras, en lugar de dejar estas municiones en forma de ayudas visuales para exhibiciones interminables o, en el mejor de los casos, la producción de pequeños lotes de artículos costosos para ejercicios.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Gorroto (24 Nov 2022)

Rusia esta en una muy dificil situación, se ha metido en un embolado enorme.

No puede ganar esta guerra con los medios actuales. La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.

Va a tener que emplear para doblegar a los ucranianos la mayor parte de su ejercito, las mejores unidades y recursos ilimitados, y sobra comentar que Ucrania sera arrasada hasta los cimientos en su totalidad, y los civiles muertos se contaran por cientos de miles o millones, por no hablar de las bajas propias, a full.

Aun suponiendo que lo consiga, que tengo mis dudas no por la incompetencia propia, sino por los recursos del oponente, y luego... qué ?

Hacer la guerra es facil, se ponen recursos y muertos encima de la mesa y hasta donde pueda y quiera llegar cada una de las partes. Pero y la posguerra ?


----------



## cryfar74 (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU., después de los ataques turcos contra la sede de las fuerzas kurdas apoyadas por Washington y las instalaciones ilegales de producción de petróleo que también operan en interés de los EE. UU., pide a Ankara un alto el fuego inmediato.
> #Siria
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Estoy casi seguro este ataque fue con el beneplácito de Rusia y el gobierno Sirio. Les dieron donde más duele. El dinero. 

Menudo juego de mentiras entre dos países aliados. Lo ocurrido es la evolución natural del encuentro entre Cerdogan y Biden de hace unas semanas, ese donde el líder turco no sabía hacia donde mirar mientras sólo pensaba en arrancarle la cabeza al hdp que le había puesto la bomba.

Francamente de todas las respuestas que hubiera imaginado haría el cerdo, nunca pensé se atrevería a bombardear los pozos de petróleo. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Estoy casi seguro este ataque fue con el beneplácito de Rusia y el gobierno Sirio. Les dieron donde más duele. El dinero.
> 
> Menudo juego de mentiras entre dos países aliados. Lo ocurrido es la evolución natural del encuentro entre Cerdogan y Biden de hace unas semanas, ese donde el líder turco no sabía hacia donde mirar mientras sólo pensaba en arrancarle la cabeza al hdp que le había puesto la bomba.
> 
> ...



Siempre lo he dicho, Erdogan es el más zorro de todos los zorros de la política internacional. No sé que es peor, si tenerlo de amigo, o tenerlo de enemigo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Departamento de Estado estadounidense ha exigido a Rusia que derogue la ley que prohíbe la propaganda homosexual. Aquí se encuentran los principales grupos de presión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues en este caso hay que darle la razón a los EEUU. Hasta un reloj parado da dos veces al día la hora correcta.

La persecución de las personas LGTBI, seguramente no será tan fanática como nos hacen ver en Rusia, pero en todo caso son derechos que si se pisotean dejan en muy al lugar al estado que lo hace, y resta credibilidad a sus anuncios emancipadores. Que manía de meterse con la moral de cada uno y los deseos de libertad personal en las opciones privadas (sexo, aborto, matrimonio, muerte voluntaria sin sufrimiento,...)

El apoyo de un sector de nazis europeos al gobierno de Rusia en base a (supuestamente) compartir los valores mas rancios y opresores históricamente (religión, familia patriarcal, rechazo a la diversidad, raza blanca,...) da mucho, mucho asquito y en cualquier momento, por una tontuna de esas típicas de los fanáticos retrógrados ultraderechistas, da un bandazo y cambia de signo.

Aquí la cosa, el meollo de la cuestión, va de pugna de intereses económicos (con sus derivadas geoestratégicas, energéticas y de control del acopio de recursos y de bloqueo del acceso de otros actores...), los "valores morales", son una capa de pintura superficial para cortos de entendederas, especialmente si son los "valores medievales" que han oprimido a la humanidad hasta hace bien poco, y todavía lo vienen haciendo.


----------



## Señor X (24 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Pues en este caso hay que darle la razón a los EEUU. Hasta un reloj parado da dos veces al día la hora correcta.
> 
> La persecución de las personas LGTBI, seguramente no será tan fanática como nos hacen ver en Rusia, pero en todo caso son derechos que si se pisotean dejan en muy al lugar al estado que lo hace, y resta credibilidad a sus anuncios emancipadores. Que manía de meterse con la moral de cada uno y los deseos de libertad personal en las opciones privadas (sexo, aborto, matrimonio, muerte voluntaria sin sufrimiento,...)
> 
> ...



Ventana de Overton. Un día pensarás que quitarle el derecho a que un pedofilo busque su felicidad a través de los niños, está mal. Y vamos hacia eso. Escucha las últimas declaraciones (y hechos) de nuestra ministra de igualdad, Irene Montero.



Gorroto dijo:


> Rusia esta en una muy dificil situación, se ha metido en un embolado enorme.
> 
> No puede ganar esta guerra con los medios actuales. La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.
> 
> ...



No, el apoyo occidental no es ilimitado. Nada en esta vida lo es. Obviamente quieren que creas eso, pero no. Como se suele decir en ajedrez, es más fuerte la amenaza (tener la OTAN detrás), que la ejecución (tener la OTAN en el terreno, pues eso supone que los Satán vuelan y fin de la partida).

Estratégicamente, y desde un punto de vista totalmente racional, la situación ucraniana es muy débil. Se mantiene artificialmente con dinero y ayuda militar externa. Sus estructura energetica está a punto de colapsar. Rusia controla buena parte de su territorio y ellos no han conseguido nada de territorio ruso (desde la perspectiva ucraniana, los 5 oblast ocupados siguen siendo ucranianos, tomar territorio ruso es tomar Belgorod, por ejemplo). No han derrotado en ninguna batalla importante al ejército ruso, cosa que los rusos sí hicieron (Mariupol). Van por la octava o novena movilización de reclutamiento, Rusia va por la primera. No tienen prisioneros (500 rusos vs 8000 ucranianos, dicho por el propio Zelensky, es oficial), y de la cual se pueden deducir bajas y muertos, aterradoras para el bando ucraniano.

Otra cosa es el potencial. Y si... Y si... pero lo que hay que ver son los hechos.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Pues en este caso hay que darle la razón a los EEUU. Hasta un reloj parado da dos veces al día la hora correcta.
> 
> La persecución de las personas LGTBI, seguramente no será tan fanática como nos hacen ver en Rusia, pero en todo caso son derechos que si se pisotean dejan en muy al lugar al estado que lo hace, y resta credibilidad a sus anuncios emancipadores. Que manía de meterse con la moral de cada uno y los deseos de libertad personal en las opciones privadas (sexo, aborto, matrimonio, muerte voluntaria sin sufrimiento,...)
> 
> ...



En el tema de las "libertades" mas vale pasarse, que quedarese corto. Que casualidad que los arcoiriseros siempre se posicionen con los que hacen las revoluciones de colorines, bueno, colorines y mas colorines al fin y al cabo.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

Al pelo...


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Fauna iberica
> 
> Se reportan durísimos ataques ahora mismo contra casi todas las ciudades de Ucrania. Distintas fuentes indican que se trata del* mayor ataque *realizado por las fuerzas armadas rusas en lo que llevan de campaña. Más info aquí: https://vk.com/novnews?z=photo-50332460_457874665%2Falbum-50332460_00%2Frev
> 
> ...



Esto es de ayer.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Rusia esta en una muy dificil situación, se ha metido en un embolado enorme.
> 
> No puede ganar esta guerra con los medios actuales. La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.
> 
> ...



Con el escenario que usted dibuja esta muy claro el luego que: Gran parte de los ucranianos para entonces se habran ido del país y al resto que quede se le echa en gran parte a los países vecinos, y asunto terminado.
La otra alternativa pasa por la capitulación del Zele que deberia haberse producido ya o ni tan siqquiera haber entrado en guerra sólo por la soberbia e incapacidad torticera de su regimen corrupto


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Creo que mucha gente no lo ha entendido.
> 
> Es simbología parecida a la cabeza de caballo de El Padrino...."Tened cuidado os vamos a machacar" firmado La Orquesta.
> 
> Una maza plateada, esculpido el nombre en metal con ácido, en una funda de violín con el interior de terciopelo azul, el mango manchado de sangre.....sublime.



La UE se está metiendo en un jardín de pelotas, una organización de paises que no tiene una defensa común y que tienen un montón de miniejercitos con los ciudadanos de esos países totalmente afeminados y debiles, ahora mismo somos carne de invación moruna-rusa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

@Lego. 
@Alvin Red 
*Actualización 131: Declaración del Director General del OIEA sobre la situación en Ucrania*

*196/2022
Viena, Austria*

La Planta de Energía Nuclear de Zaporizhzhya (ZNPP) de Ucrania ha perdido una vez más el acceso a la electricidad externa y, en cambio, depende de sus generadores diesel de emergencia para obtener la energía que necesita para enfriar el reactor y otras funciones esenciales de seguridad nuclear, dijo el Director General Rafael Mariano Grossi de International Agencia de Energía Atómica (OIEA), dijo hoy, utilizando la información proporcionada por el personal de la OIEA en el sitio. 

También hoy, el operador nacional de Ucrania, Energoatom, dijo que “debido a una disminución en la frecuencia en el sistema eléctrico de Ucrania en las plantas de energía nuclear de Rivne, Sur de Ucrania y Khmelnytskyy, funcionó la protección de emergencia, como resultado de lo cual todas las unidades de energía se desconectaron automáticamente. . Actualmente trabajan en modo diseño, sin generación al sistema de potencia”. También dijo que el fondo de radiación en los sitios de la central nuclear es normal.

El último incidente en la ZNPP destaca la situación de seguridad y protección nuclear cada vez más precaria y desafiante en la planta de energía nuclear más grande de Europa, que se produce solo unos días después de que fuera bombardeada repetidamente , dijo el Director General Grossi.
El ZNPP se ha desconectado de la red nacional varias veces durante el actual conflicto militar en Ucrania, la última vez a principios de noviembre , cuando se necesitaron dos días para restaurar los suministros de energía externos.

*El equipo de expertos del OIEA presente en la ZNPP dijo que se quedó sin energía fuera del sitio a las 3:30 p. m. hora local de hoy cuando estaba completamente desconectado de la red, luego de informes de acciones militares generalizadas contra la infraestructura energética de Ucrania.
Inicialmente, los 20 generadores diésel del sitio comenzaron a funcionar automáticamente, y ahora ocho de ellos están suministrando al sitio la electricidad de respaldo necesaria para todos los equipos relacionados con la seguridad. Los otros 12 generadores diésel están en modo de espera.*

El equipo del OIEA también informó que el personal operativo de la planta estaba realizando todas las actividades de acuerdo con los procedimientos para un evento de pérdida de energía fuera del sitio y que los seis reactores se encontraban en un estado seguro y estable. Los dos reactores que han estado en un modo de apagado en caliente para proporcionar vapor y calefacción a la planta y al pueblo cercano de Enerhodar estarán preparados para enfriarse. Los otros cuatro permanecen en parada fría.

*La necesidad de un suministro seguro de energía fuera del sitio desde la red para todos los sitios nucleares es uno de los siete pilares indispensables para garantizar la seguridad nuclear durante un conflicto armado que el Director General describió en marzo.*
*Los reactores necesitan energía para la refrigeración y otras funciones esenciales de seguridad y protección nuclear también cuando están en modo apagado y ya no producen electricidad. En el caso de una pérdida de energía externa, cuentan con generadores diesel de emergencia que pueden proporcionar electricidad de respaldo por un período de tiempo limitado, al menos durante 10 días en el caso de la ZNPP.

Hoy temprano, el Director General se reunió con una delegación rusa encabezada por el Director General de Rosatom, Alexey Likhachev, en Estambul, para consultas sobre aspectos operativos relacionados con la seguridad en la ZNPP y sobre la necesidad de establecer urgentemente una zona de protección de seguridad y protección nuclear alrededor de la planta.*


----------



## amcxxl (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

Tres aviones de transporte pesado An-124-100 de la aerolínea rusa Volga-Dnepr son cargados en el aeropuerto de la ciudad china de Zhengzhou (provincia de Henan). 23 de noviembre de 2022. No se informa lo que estaban recogiendo. Abundan las especulaciones de que se trataba de un cargamento militar.


----------



## orcblin (24 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> @Lego.
> @Alvin Red
> *Actualización 131: Declaración del Director General del OIEA sobre la situación en Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Pues nada ahora que pida que todas las centrales nucleares pasen a ser controladas por Rusia que es la única que puede asegurar que tenga energía exterior...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La UE se está metiendo en un jardín de pelotas, una organización de paises que no tiene una defensa común y que tienen un montón de miniejercitos con los ciudadanos de esos países totalmente afeminados y debiles, ahora mismo somos carne de invación moruna-rusa.



¿invadir? ¿para qué? en unos años Uropa será una zahurda con todos los hombres transformados en mujeres y todas las mujeres en hombres.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Siempre lo he dicho, Erdogan es el más zorro de todos los zorros de la política internacional. No sé que es peor, si tenerlo de amigo, o tenerlo de enemigo.




Creo que hay que elevar la figura de Erdogan

Un hijo de puta? Si
Apoya a cortscabezas? Si
Es traidor? El que más pero sabe hacerlo. 
Le da miedo morir? Parece que no

Pero está llevando. Turquía al primer mundo, desde destino de calvos, a chortis en Capadocia, Drones, y gran ejército


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (24 Nov 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ventana de Overton. Un día pensarás que quitarle el derecho a que un pedofilo busque su felicidad a través de los niños, está mal. Y vamos hacia eso. Escucha las últimas declaraciones (y hechos) de nuestra ministra de igualdad, Irene Montero.



Hay que ser no solo facha, sino muy, muy oligofrénico y fanático para asimilar ser ateo, agnóstico, maricón, lesbiana, o dar libertad para el aborto o la muerte voluntaria sin sufrimiento,... con la pedofilia. Ninguna de las primeras opciones de libertad resta derechos ni oprime a ningún otro ser humano (el feto no lo es). Vamos es de risa. Y un slogan de los carniceros del la libertad en las opciones vitales que han tardado siglos en conquistarse

Y luego viene la campaña obsesiva con los de Podemos. Venga a cuento o no, siguiendo la consigna, no dudan en sacarlos a colación, a ver si a los deficientes mentales les cuela la asimilación a base de repeticiones.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Luego lo venderán como que Rusia persigue y castiga a los homosexuales, algo que es totalmente falso. En realidad, la sexualidad debería ser algo circunscrito a lo privado, y así lo entienden ellos.
> 
> Por otro lado, tienen claro que se debe proteger a los niños, porque son el eslabón más débil de la sociedad. Es una de las razones de la existencia de esa ley.



Se debe proteger a los niños, pero hablar de sexo con naturalidad y explicar los gustos de cada uno en cualquier momento y sin tapujos también 
El problema es que no hay término medio, ni ocultar el sexo ni promover cambios de género


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.
> 
> Hacer la guerra es facil, se ponen recursos y muertos encima de la mesa y hasta donde pueda y quiera llegar cada una de las partes. Pero y la posguerra ?



Me quedo con esta parte para responderla. ¿Determinación grande de Ucrania? Bueno, es relativo. Yo lo que veo es que hay Ucranianos por todo el mundo que pasan de volver a Ucrania para que no los obliguen a alistarse quieran o no y los que han podido han huido. La gran determinación la tiene Zelenski, entre otras cosas porque toda su familia está fuera de Ucrania viviendo la gran vida (Padres en una "casita" de unos 7 millones, mujer....bueno, sale en Vogue con el entre otras cosas y codeandose con la gente importante) Un Zelenski que parece puesto a dedo por EEUU. Personas a las que alistan obligatoriamente y que tratan de traidores en caso de no querer combatir contra los Rusos....bueno y que a la mínima son tratados de traidores (los cuales tienden a "desaparecer") Como para atreverse a hacer o decir algo. Hasta los partidos opositores a Zelenski han sido tildados de pro Rusos y cerrados, para que no haya la menor crítica a su régimen ni nadie ose cuestionarlo. De hecho en el frente hay una cantidad importante de mercenarios, pagados con dinero de Occidente.

¿Cuanta determinación has visto en las zonas que recuperó Rusia? ¿Los veias con ganas de combatir contra los Rusos? Porque yo no, de hecho podían haber abandonado esas zonas y la mayoría prefirió quedarse. La gente lo que quiere tener es una vida decente y desde la barrera o desde otro país es fácil aplaudir las guerras, cuando te obligan a ir al frente siendo civil y tu familia puede morir o pasar hambre, ya no tanto.

¿Habrá posguerra si al final ganase Rusia? Claro, siempre habrá quien quiera vengarse de algo....o siempre habrá quien vaya metiendo dinero para asegurarse que haya inestabilidad. Pero si no te llega un país y va metiendo dinero bajo mano para pagar atentados y criminalizar a los Rusos, no se yo cuanta posguerra habrá (Evidentemente también depende de cuanto se alargue la cosa)


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Hay que ser no solo facha, sino muy, muy oligofrénico y fanático para asimilar ser ateo, agnóstico, maricón, lesbiana, o dar libertad para el aborto o la muerte voluntaria sin sufrimiento,... con la pedofilia. Ninguna de las primeras opciones de libertad resta derechos ni oprime a ningún otro ser humano (el feto no lo es). Vamos es de risa. Y un slogan de los carniceros del la libertad en las opciones vitales que han tardado siglos en conquistarse
> 
> Y luego viene la campaña obsesiva con los de Podemos. Venga a cuento o no, siguiendo la consigna, no dudan en sacarlos a colación, a ver si a los deficientes mentales les cuela la asimilación a base de repeticiones.



No hablamos de actitudes personales si no políticas, las organizaciones defensoras de esos "derechos" se posicionan siempre hacia posturas "democráticas", de democracia del Orden basado en menstruaciones.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

En las puertas de la Catedral de San Nicolás en la ciudad de Nikolaev hay una advertencia sobre el peligro de usar el idioma ruso durante el servicio. ¡Se advierte a los ucranianos que rezar en ruso puede tener el efecto contrario y causar varios desastres!


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Las bombas de aire guiadas, mostradas por Medvedev, cambiarán drásticamente el equilibrio de poder en el frente.*
> Hoy, 11:00
> cuatro
> 
> ...



Qué puto cringe da el señor del estado al que le enseñan “el nuevo armamento”, propaganda anticuada mostrando lo que solo hacen los estados.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Rusia esta en una muy dificil situación, se ha metido en un embolado enorme.
> 
> No puede ganar esta guerra con los medios actuales. La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.
> 
> ...



tu pesimismo inducido por años baja influencia y subordinación alas Nekanes te lleva a tener esos pensamientos pero no va ser así.

cuando ya estemos más metidos a fondo en guerras y megacrisis económica, entonces vendrá una invasión extraterrestre, haremos causa común y ofreceremos una feroz resistencia que los extraterrestres no esperaban.

Entonces vendrá la Estrella de la Muerte se alineara con la tierra y................................................................. adios foro


----------



## Toctocquienes (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271140
> 
> 
> La Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU. continúa utilizando el F-117A Night Hawk oficialmente retirado.
> ...



No es ningún secreto. Se mantienen operativos y los sacan a pasear de vez en cuando. Se les ha avistado un número de veces ya.


----------



## Lego. (24 Nov 2022)

> En el hilo de : Algo pasa con la ofensiva rusa está atascada y sufriendo muchas perdidas. Los buenos contraatacan III
> 
> Se están justificando y apoyando los crímenes nazis a civiles incluso poniendo fotos de los crímenes y mofándose de ello.



A mi me parece bien que lo hagan. Muestran su verdadera cara, me reafirman en mi posición y quedan ahí para cuando en el futuro pongan poses de buen rollito y concienciados demócratas. Todo ventajas.


----------



## arriondas (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Se debe proteger a los niños, pero hablar de sexo con naturalidad y explicar los gustos de cada uno en cualquier momento y sin tapujos también
> El problema es que no hay término medio, ni ocultar el sexo ni promover cambios de género



Cuando llegue el momento, pero desde luego no comerle la cabeza a los menores con ciertos discursos, ya sabemos cómo se comportan. Recuerda lo que ha dicho el doctor Arango sobre el tema.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (24 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Rusia esta en una muy dificil situación, se ha metido en un embolado enorme.
> 
> No puede ganar esta guerra con los medios actuales. La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.
> 
> ...



El embolado es universal. El episodio ucraniano solo es una primera parte. Para una previsible segunda parte es para lo que hasta ahora Rusia ha reservado a la mayor parte de su ejército con las mejores unidades.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El embolado es universal. El episodio ucraniano solo es una primera parte. Para una previsible segunda parte es para lo que hasta ahora Rusia ha reservado a la mayor parte de su ejército con las mejores unidades.



Para cuando los SS Balticos, los Polerdos y los Gimanos de Buca inicien la guerra "por su cuenta" contra Rusia.


----------



## ZARGON (24 Nov 2022)

Segun este informe casi no hay movilizados ucranianos del lado occidental.
La carne de cañon la estan poniendo con la gente del este.
Estan luchando rusos contra rusos.

La movilización continúa sin excepción en las regiones de habla rusa de Ucrania, casi sin afectar a las occidentales. Entre las regiones donde movilizan a todos en fila, nombraron las regiones de Nikolaev, Dnipropetrovsk y Cherkasy, así como la parte de la región de Zaporozhye controlada por Kiev. Por orden de la oficina de Zelensky, casi nadie es tocado en las regiones occidentales, "se movilizaron 40 personas en Ivano-Frankivsk, 30 en Lviv". Fuentes del ejército ucraniano explicaron que de esta manera el régimen de Kiev está tratando de resolver el problema de destruir a la población de habla rusa que es potencialmente peligrosa para ellos. “El régimen de Zelensky, bajo la dirección de sus cuidadores anglosajones, vacía la zona para que se asienten inmigrantes del oeste de Ucrania"


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Creo que hay que elevar la figura de Erdogan
> 
> Un hijo de puta? Si
> Apoya a cortscabezas? Si
> ...



Sí, parece el clásico HDP que levanta un país.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En el tema de las "libertades" mas vale pasarse, que quedarese corto. Que casualidad que los arcoiriseros siempre se posicionen con los que hacen las revoluciones de colorines, bueno, colorines y mas colorines al fin y al cabo.



Estamos de acuerdo en que en el tema de libertades sobre la vida de uno mismo y su propio cuerpo (con los límites obvio de la libertad e integridad de los demás) no hay que quedarse corto, y que de las religiones (en 15.000 años de civilización aún no nos hemos quitado de encima la superchería del hombre de las cavernas) son las responsables en gran medida del férreo control que nos han impuesto.

El que las banderas de colorines se apunten a a las revoluciones de colorines, habrá que hacérselo mirar, pero la responsabilidad es también de los sistemas que persiguen innecesariamente esta "disidencia". Lo mismo paso con el tema del "velo". Si hay regímenes tan cerrados que no son capaces de evolucionar y conceder libertad en aspectos secundarios,- como la libertad de vestir de mujeres y hombres, luego que no nos extrañe que se aproveche por parte de terceros esa grieta para meter la cuña en todo lo demás (véase caso de Irán, por poner un ejemplo)


----------



## Señor X (24 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Segun este informe casi no hay movilizados ucranianos del lado occidental.
> La carne de cañon la estan poniendo con la gente del este.
> Estan luchando rusos contra rusos.
> 
> La movilización continúa sin excepción en las regiones de habla rusa de Ucrania, casi sin afectar a las occidentales. Entre las regiones donde movilizan a todos en fila, nombraron las regiones de Nikolaev, Dnipropetrovsk y Cherkasy, así como la parte de la región de Zaporozhye controlada por Kiev. Por orden de la oficina de Zelensky, casi nadie es tocado en las regiones occidentales, "se movilizaron 40 personas en Ivano-Frankivsk, 30 en Lviv". Fuentes del ejército ucraniano explicaron que de esta manera el régimen de Kiev está tratando de resolver el problema de destruir a la población de habla rusa que es potencialmente peligrosa para ellos. “El régimen de Zelensky, bajo la dirección de sus cuidadores anglosajones, vacía la zona para que se asienten inmigrantes del oeste de Ucrania"




Esta idea ha sido deslizada, no por los ucranianos, sino por el mando de la OTAN. Aquellos que piensan en el día despues, saben que los aliados de hoy, pueden ser los enemigos del manaña. Si para matar un ruso tienen que usar 5 ucranianos, lo hacen, les da igual. Ellos no ven 5 ucranianos muertos y 1 ruso muerto, ven 6 eslavos muertos. 6 menos de los que preocuparse. Y los de la OTAN no piensan solo en los ucranianos del este, con simpatia con los rusos, piensan en los ucranianos en general.


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Segun este informe casi no hay movilizados ucranianos del lado occidental.
> La carne de cañon la estan poniendo con la gente del este.
> Estan luchando rusos contra rusos.
> 
> La movilización continúa sin excepción en las regiones de habla rusa de Ucrania, casi sin afectar a las occidentales. Entre las regiones donde movilizan a todos en fila, nombraron las regiones de Nikolaev, Dnipropetrovsk y Cherkasy, así como la parte de la región de Zaporozhye controlada por Kiev. Por orden de la oficina de Zelensky, casi nadie es tocado en las regiones occidentales, "se movilizaron 40 personas en Ivano-Frankivsk, 30 en Lviv". Fuentes del ejército ucraniano explicaron que de esta manera el régimen de Kiev está tratando de resolver el problema de destruir a la población de habla rusa que es potencialmente peligrosa para ellos. “El régimen de Zelensky, bajo la dirección de sus cuidadores anglosajones, vacía la zona para que se asienten inmigrantes del oeste de Ucrania"



Esa es una de las razones más importantes por las que a Zelensky le da igual que mueran 100k o 500k. Son, en el fondo, la gente que quiere quitarse de en medio. 

Hay que reconocer la maestría ucra en metodologías efectivas de limpieza étnica.


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Las bombas de aire guiadas, mostradas por Medvedev, cambiarán drásticamente el equilibrio de poder en el frente.*
> Hoy, 11:00
> cuatro
> 
> ...



Hay más misiles en esa simple nave que tiene todo el ejército español.


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hay más misiles en esa simple nave que tiene todo el ejército español.



Además fabricados por ellos. En nuestro caso serán hasta comprados a precio de caviar beluga.


----------



## Malevich (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No hablamos de actitudes personales si no políticas, las organizaciones defensoras de esos "derechos" se posicionan siempre hacia posturas "democráticas", de democracia del Orden basado en menstruaciones.



Aquí se confunde intencionadamente el derecho a hacer cada uno en su casa y en su cama lo que le dé la gana, con adoctrinar a personas que no tienen capacidad de decisión por no tener suficiente formación y experiencia para que tomen una decisión basada en una moda que puede arruinar sus vidas para siempre.

Por eso el debate está viciado desde el minuto 1 por los progres freudianos. Ni Hungría ni Rusia son países homofobos, homofobos son los wahabitas de Arabia Saudí y esto no parece escandalizar a nadie, bueno ahora sí, porque resulta que los follacabras tienen su propia agenda.

Y todo esto por no añadir el coñazo que dan todo el santo día con el tema, y que tengan que meter toda esa ingeniería social con calzador, en los medios, en las empresas, en los museos.... Es como la formación del espíritu nacional, pero en versión arcoiris.

Lo mejor de todo es que al igual que con el espíritu nacional o el catolicismo basado en ruedas de molino para ellos y rosarios hasta en los ovarios para ellas, les va a salir el tiro por la culata. Porque la naturaleza humana es así. Así pues en 15 o 20 años la gente aborrecerá toda esta "ideologia", el problema será para las personas que arruinaron la vida y sus familiares y amigos, al igual que en su momento sucedió con la religión y su represión sexual.


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Rusia esta en una muy dificil situación, se ha metido en un embolado enorme.
> 
> No puede ganar esta guerra con los medios actuales. La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.
> 
> ...



Compartiendo muchas de tus puntos de vista, Ucrania solo es un tonto útil más, ni de coñas irá full, ya está desangrando a Europa sufiente, bueno los europeos nos desangramos solos con los alemanes al frente.
Rusia está metida en más fregados.
En el Sahel, con secciones de la Wagner, metiendo cizaña a Europa y empujando más inmigrantes subsaharianos al norte.
En Siria, vacilando a los americanos y apoyando al Al Assad, y montando una base militar fuera del mar Negro. Y a muerte con los iraníes.
Por lo bajo, apoyando al tarado de Corea del Norte y azuzando, pero este se azuza solo.
Cuba, Nicaragua y Venezuela, y en el futuro alguno más, como granos en el culo de USA.
Intentar llevarse bien con China, para cuando esta se vea lo suficientemente fuerte para tomar Taiwan, y ahí es donde le pasará otra factura de las gordas a los USA, apoyando con todo a los chinos.
Descolgarse del dólar, para mí una de las mejores armas abriendo un camino de los que duelen.
Esto es global aunque no lo parezca.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En las puertas de la Catedral de San Nicolás en la ciudad de Nikolaev hay una advertencia sobre el peligro de usar el idioma ruso durante el servicio. ¡Se advierte a los ucranianos que rezar en ruso puede tener el efecto contrario y causar varios desastres!



En un futuro las generaciones posteriores se preguntaran como la UE una organización que se jactaba de ser progresista, democratica y faro de la justicia en el mundo mundial, defendió hasta su desaparición como organización a un país que representaba todo lo contrario de lo que decían defender.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

hoy hace día de sichi, sopa de repollo rusa,


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Aquí se confunde intencionadamente el derecho a hacer cada uno en su casa y en su cama lo que le dé la gana, con adoctrinar a personas que no tienen capacidad de decisión por no tener suficiente formación y experiencia para que tomen una decisión basada en una moda que puede arruinar sus vidas para siempre.
> 
> Por eso el debate está viciado desde el minuto 1 por los progres freudianos. Ni Hungría ni Rusia son países homofobos, homofobos son los wahabitas de Arabia Saudí y esto no parece escandalizar a nadie, bueno ahora sí, porque resulta que los follacabras tienen su propia agenda.
> 
> ...



no tiene nada que ver pero esta situación me recuerda la investigación en Boston del Boston Globe sobre pederastia de curas católicos y el dolor que se entreveía en a película en las victimas.

dos cosas, loque pasa en la cama de cada uno se queda en la cama de cada uno y dos la más importante hay que proteger a los inocentes sobre todo a los niños.


----------



## rober713 (24 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Creo que hay que elevar la figura de Erdogan
> 
> Un hijo de puta? Si
> Apoya a cortscabezas? Si
> ...



He estado en Estambul hace un par de meses.....

Carteleria militar-patriotica por todos los lados, sensacion de pais militarizado
Mujer burkanizada con bebe tirada en el suelo durmiendo en la calle a 200 m del Salt Bae en Galataport
Niños de no mas de 5-6 años comiendo de la basura esparcida en el suelo a las 12 de la noche en el puente Galata
Del tour que hice, el guia, algo asi como "Erdogan es la persona con mas miedo a morir en el mundo, cada vez que aparece en publico lleva la escolta mas grande"... se rio mucho cuando le comente lo de Cerdogan
Eso si, las instalaciones del Galataport las mejores que he visto hasta ahora

Pero no es mi concepto de primer mundo una fachada de lujo y modernidad mezclada con miseria


----------



## arriondas (24 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Aquí se confunde intencionadamente el derecho a hacer cada uno en su casa y en su cama lo que le dé la gana, con adoctrinar a personas que no tienen capacidad de decisión por no tener suficiente formación y experiencia para que tomen una decisión basada en una moda que puede arruinar sus vidas para siempre.
> 
> Por eso el debate está viciado desde el minuto 1 por los progres freudianos. Ni Hungría ni Rusia son países homofobos, homofobos son los wahabitas de Arabia Saudí y esto no parece escandalizar a nadie, bueno ahora sí, porque resulta que los follacabras tienen su propia agenda.
> 
> ...



En el fondo es puritanismo, ya que tiene su origen, como tantas otras cosas, en los EEUU. Por lo tanto, los progres no dejan de ser puritanos, intolerantes con los que cuestionen sus dogmas. De ahí su comportamiento, el intentar adoctrinar al creerse en posesión de la verdad.

Debido a ello, me parece muy bien que puedan existir leyes que pongan coto a ese desenfreno progre. Pueden arruinar la vida de muchos niños y adolescentes, que aún no saben lo que quieren y son muy permeables a las modas.


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> He estado en Estambul hace un par de meses.....
> 
> Carteleria militar-patriotica por todos los lados, sensacion de pais militarizado
> Mujer burkanizada con bebe tirada en el suelo durmiendo en la calle a 200 m del Salt Bae en Galataport
> ...



Seguro, pero la cuestión es cómo estaban antes.


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Nov 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> He estado en Estambul hace un par de meses.....
> 
> Carteleria militar-patriotica por todos los lados, sensacion de pais militarizado
> Mujer burkanizada con bebe tirada en el suelo durmiendo en la calle a 200 m del Salt Bae en Galataport
> ...



Yo estuve hace más años pero los que estaban en la calle era gitanos


----------



## Argentium (24 Nov 2022)

*Bloomberg: Las bajas temperaturas están a punto de poner a prueba los frágiles sistemas energéticos de Europa, afectados por una fuerte caída en los flujos de gas rusos y cortes nucleares prolongados.*
12:27 || 24/11/2022


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Nov 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> He estado en Estambul hace un par de meses.....
> 
> Carteleria militar-patriotica por todos los lados, sensacion de pais militarizado
> Mujer burkanizada con bebe tirada en el suelo durmiendo en la calle a 200 m del Salt Bae en Galataport
> ...



Compartiendo tu visión, no se puede pretender que un país de 80 millones de habt que hasta hace poco más de 10 años estaba en la ruina y el futuro de la gente la gente era salir al exterior a trabajar cambio de un año para otro. Me han dicho que en las zonas del interior ya en Asia es como volver al siglo XIX.
Pero ahora hasta fabrican sus aviones de combate, drone, tienen astilleros trabajando a full, Beko y Vestel fabricando todo tipo de electrodomésticos tratanto de tú a tú a los chinos, etc. 
Dadles tiempo.


----------



## manodura79 (24 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Fauna iberica
> 
> Se reportan durísimos ataques ahora mismo contra casi todas las ciudades de Ucrania. Distintas fuentes indican que se trata del* mayor ataque *realizado por las fuerzas armadas rusas en lo que llevan de campaña. Más info aquí: https://vk.com/novnews?z=photo-50332460_457874665%2Falbum-50332460_00%2Frev
> 
> ...



Pues nada. Según "los servicios secretos" sólo les quedaría munición para un ataque masivo más. Al final Rusia se rendirá antes de lo que dije. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Salamandra (24 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo en que en el tema de libertades sobre la vida de uno mismo y su propio cuerpo (con los límites obvio de la libertad e integridad de los demás) no hay que quedarse corto, y que de las religiones (en 15.000 años de civilización aún no nos hemos quitado de encima la superchería del hombre de las cavernas) son las responsables en gran medida del férreo control que nos han impuesto.
> 
> El que las banderas de colorines se apunten a a las revoluciones de colorines, habrá que hacérselo mirar, pero la responsabilidad es también de los sistemas que persiguen innecesariamente esta "disidencia". Lo mismo paso con el tema del "velo". Si hay regímenes tan cerrados que no son capaces de evolucionar y conceder libertad en aspectos secundarios,- como la libertad de vestir de mujeres y hombres, luego que no nos extrañe que se aproveche por parte de terceros esa grieta para meter la cuña en todo lo demás (véase caso de Irán, por poner un ejemplo)



Lo curioso es que ese velo tan perturbador se considera un derecho en las escuelas europeas. Incluso el burka ¿no?

Y si, el velo y el burka son dos elementos que aplastan la libertad de las mujeres y que hay que combatir, por orden de prioridades y por orden de accesibilidad y de éxito. Lo más fácil en la casa propia.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> He estado en Estambul hace un par de meses.....
> 
> Carteleria militar-patriotica por todos los lados, sensacion de pais militarizado
> Mujer burkanizada con bebe tirada en el suelo durmiendo en la calle a 200 m del Salt Bae en Galataport
> ...



Muchos de los pobres de Estambul son kurdos que llegan de zonas rurales, aunque en los últimos años seguro que hay muchos refugiados de Iraq, Siria, etc. También habrá turcos entre los pobres.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

El 23 de noviembre se infligió un ataque masivo en el sistema de mando y control militar de Ucrania y sus instalaciones energéticas relacionadas. El objetivo se logró.

Se interrumpió la transferencia de reservas de tropas, armas y equipos ucranianos por ferrocarril.

El 23 de noviembre el ejército ruso no infligió ni un solo ataque a los objetivos dentro de los límites de Kiev.

Todos los daños denunciados por Ucrania en Kiev fue el resultado de la caída de misiles de sistemas de defensa aérea extranjeros y ucranianos ubicados en áreas residenciales.
/Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa/
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Compartiendo tu visión, no se puede pretender que un país de 80 millones de habt que hasta hace poco más de 10 años estaba en la ruina y el futuro de la gente la gente era salir al exterior a trabajar cambio de un año para otro. Me han dicho que en las zonas del interior ya en Asia es como volver al siglo XIX.
> Pero ahora hasta fabrican sus aviones de combate, drone, tienen astilleros trabajando a full, Beko y Vestel fabricando todo tipo de electrodomésticos tratanto de tú a tú a los chinos, etc.
> Dadles tiempo.



Las universidades turcas científico- técnicas son muy buenas, así como la FP.
Turquía copió el modelo alemán, y tienen una gran exigencia y mérito en la progresión de los estudios, todo lo contrario que en España.

Desde luego tengo claro que, problemas sociales a un lado, y monetario a otro, Turquía es un país que mejora en aspectos como en capacidad industrial y tecnología.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (24 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Aquí se confunde intencionadamente el derecho a hacer cada uno en su casa y en su cama lo que le dé la gana, con adoctrinar a personas que no tienen capacidad de decisión por no tener suficiente formación y experiencia para que tomen una decisión basada en una moda que puede arruinar sus vidas para siempre.
> 
> Por eso el debate está viciado desde el minuto 1 por los progres freudianos. Ni Hungría ni Rusia son países homofobos, homofobos son los wahabitas de Arabia Saudí y esto no parece escandalizar a nadie, bueno ahora sí, porque resulta que los follacabras tienen su propia agenda.
> 
> ...



Si el tema esta en el candelabro es justo por lo contrario que ud dice: la campaña desatada por la reacción y el integrismo moralizante religioso contra todo lo que huela a libertad de derechos sobre la propia vida y cuerpo, cosa que hasta hace poco en nuestra sociedad estaba bastante integrada, es la que ha reavivado la necesidad de defenderse y tener que volver reivindicar los derechos personales, que se consideraban ya consolidados, y otros que por lógica deberían hace tiempo estar asegurados. 

Recuerde quien se ha opuesto en cada momento, a los anticonceptivos, al divorcio, al aborto, a las parejas de hecho, la matrimonio no hetero, a la eutanasia voluntaria,...y ha hecho enormes campaña política y mediáticas al respecto, pagadas con buenos dineros de la iglesia y otros lobbies del dios, patria y propiedad sagrada.

Y ahora el integrismo conservador Trumpista evangélico, católico, ortodoxo está desatado para devolvernos al puritanismo mas rancio del sexo con camisón y que dios nos de los hijos que quiera (para la gente de abajo, que para ellos no se privan de putas y coca). Las campañas de "adoctrinamiento" de que ud habla son pura autodefensa-

De hecho quien ha iniciado el off topic no he sido yo. 

Los europeos tenemos muchos defectos y lacras que nos lastran, pero alguna cosa positiva, en estos aspectos en concreto, tendríamos que tener-


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La inteligencia transmitida por el MI-6 a la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania y al Estado Mayor afirma que el Kremlin decidió aumentar el número de tropas rusas en Ucrania a 500,000 en enero de 2023. Además de los soldados enviados, también se enviarán al frente unidades de élite del Ministerio del Interior y del Servicio Federal de Seguridad, así como nuevos modelos de equipo militar moderno.



Esta clarinete, que Rusia esta preparando sin prisas pero sin pausa, una ofensiva de manera concienzuda, esos informes lo confirman, lo interesante sera descubrir los objetivos de la misma.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Concursante (24 Nov 2022)

Toda esta serie de hilos en un futuro no muy lejano vendrá de maravilla para recopilar noticias, hechos y demás que se han 
"perdido" por los motores de búsqueda como Google y demás.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Fake como el de la navaja de la psocialista en las últimas elecciones de Madrid?



El mazo de la Wagner enviado al parlamento europeo, es una falsa bandera de los anglos, una compañia privada no se mete en politica, no le beneficia en absoluto.  

PD- Una empresa rusa de contratistas militares, no se juega sus contratos con el gobierno, con puestas en escena y teatro amateur.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Bloomberg: Las bajas temperaturas están a punto de poner a prueba los frágiles sistemas energéticos de Europa, afectados por una fuerte caída en los flujos de gas rusos y cortes nucleares prolongados.*
> 12:27 || 24/11/2022



el déficit de batamantas francés va a salir a la luz con toda su crudeza


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (24 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En el fondo es puritanismo, ya que tiene su origen, como tantas otras cosas, en los EEUU. Por lo tanto, los progres no dejan de ser puritanos, intolerantes con los que cuestionen sus dogmas. De ahí su comportamiento, el intentar adoctrinar al creerse en posesión de la verdad.
> 
> Debido a ello, me parece muy bien que puedan existir leyes que pongan coto a ese desenfreno progre. Pueden arruinar la vida de muchos niños y adolescentes, que aún no saben lo que quieren y son muy permeables a las modas.



Lo dicho entre un nazi , como Rejón, anti ruso y uno pro ruso de los que pulan por aqui, solo hay un capricho o una casualidad cuántica.
En todo lo demás coindicen. "poner coto al desenfreno progre...", vaya telita, lo firma el Rejón ya mismo. Lo de arruinar la vida a muchos adolescentes que aún no saben lo quieren y son muy permeables a las modas, lo dirá por estos ¿no?









El auge de los niños y adolescentes de extrema derecha: "Lo enrollado es ser facha"


Padres y profesores han identificado un crecimiento de las actitudes xenófobas y machistas entre los jóvenes españoles, algo que ya había ocurrido en otros países europeos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando llegue el momento, pero desde luego no comerle la cabeza a los menores con ciertos discursos, ya sabemos cómo se comportan. Recuerda lo que ha dicho el doctor Arango sobre el tema.



Cuanto antes mejor, no hay nada de malo, es más, habitualmente el mayor problema de los hombres es carecer de recursos emocionales en su relación con las mujeres, y ellas también.
Precisamente de eso se nutre el “feminismo”, para hacer culpables a unos y víctimas a otras


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Las universidades turcas científico- técnicas son muy buenas, así como la FP.
> Turquía copió el modelo alemán, y tienen una gran exigencia y mérito en la progresión de los estudios, todo lo contrario que en España.
> 
> Desde luego tengo claro que, problemas sociales a un lado, y monetario a otro, Turquía es un país que mejora en aspectos como en capacidad industrial y tecnología.



y hacen unas escopetas de balines muy potentes oiga


----------



## Malevich (24 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En el fondo es puritanismo, ya que tiene su origen, como tantas otras cosas, en los EEUU. Por lo tanto, los progres no dejan de ser puritanos, intolerantes con los que cuestionen sus dogmas. De ahí su comportamiento, el intentar adoctrinar al creerse en posesión de la verdad.
> 
> Debido a ello, me parece muy bien que puedan existir leyes que pongan coto a ese desenfreno progre. Pueden arruinar la vida de muchos niños y adolescentes, que aún no saben lo que quieren y son muy permeables a las modas.



Totalmente cierto y de hecho tú miras el feminismo actual y es un puritanismo laico.


----------



## Teuro (24 Nov 2022)

Poleeeeeeee

¡¡Soy el segundo mensaje del hilo!!, lo que no se por qué aparezco en la página 9.


----------



## JAGGER (24 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> Mujer burkanizada con bebe tirada en el suelo durmiendo en la calle a 200 m del Salt Bae en Galataport
> Niños de no mas de 5-6 años comiendo de la basura esparcida en el suelo a las 12 de la noche en el puente Galata



Erdogan tiene que recortar de algun lado, para mantener sus campañas militares en el extranjero, pagar a sus mercenarios yihadistas y fabricar drones molonos.


----------



## Teuro (24 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Rusia esta en una muy dificil situación, se ha metido en un embolado enorme.
> 
> No puede ganar esta guerra con los medios actuales. La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.
> 
> ...



No van a haber millones de muertos, es más, dudo que le permitan que el número de refugiados en la UE se desmadre demasiado (10-15 millone). LLegado el momento tendrán que entrar cascos azules para tomar el control del país. El problema de Rusia ahora mismo es "cómo acaba la guerra", puesto que hace meses que perdió la capacidad de hacerlo.


----------



## Teuro (24 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Creo que hay que elevar la figura de Erdogan
> 
> Un hijo de puta? Si
> Apoya a cortscabezas? Si
> ...



Bueno, está tratando de erradicar los calvos y gordos de occidente, que no es moco de pavo.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

Lo curioso es que resulta imposible saber si es cierto, porque la prensa ha dejado claro que va a culpar a Rusia de todo y Zelenski....ya dejó claro con el misil lanzando a Polonia (y con otros ataques Ucranianos) que no tiene el menor reparo en mentir inventandose que eran varios misiles lanzados por los Rusos incluso cuando sus aliados demuestran que era un solo misil y lo lanzaron ellos. A saber cuantos misiles antiaéreos están causando bajas civiles y destruyendo edificios mientras se hacen pasar por ataques Rusos. Al final no hay ningún medio imparcial para saber la realidad de lo que sucede.

*El ejército de Rusia dice que los daños en Kiev los causó la defensa antiaérea ucraniana*
Los militares rusos han negado este jueves haber realizado ataques contra Kiev el miércoles y afirman que los daños en la capital ucraniana fueron causados por misiles antiaéreos "ucranianos y extranjeros".

"No se llevaron a cabo ataques contra Kiev. Todos los daños en la ciudad señalados por el régimen de Kiev son consecuencia de la caída de misiles de defensa aérea extranjeros y ucranianos, instalados en zonas residenciales de la capital ucraniana", ha declarado el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

Veremos si desde Ucrania no tienen preparado otro ataque del que culpar a los Rusos....hija de Dragui, puente de Crimea, misil lanzado a Polonia etc etc


*Ucrania acusa a Rusia de estar preparando un "acto de provocación" para involucrar a Bielorrusia en la guerra*
El *Ejército de Ucrania* cree que *Rusia *está preparando de forma inminente un "acto de provocación" en territorio bielorruso para involucrar a este país en la guerra, ha informado este jueves el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
"Los servicios secretos de la Federación Rusa están preparando una provocación en territorio bielorruso", ha señalado el mando militar en un vídeo-comunicado publicado en Facebook y recogido por el medio 'Ukrainska Pravda'.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Nov 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> No van a haber millones de muertos, es más, dudo que le permitan que el número de refugiados en la UE se desmadre demasiado (10-15 millone). LLegado el momento tendrán que entrar cascos azules para tomar el control del país. El problema de Rusia ahora mismo es "cómo acaba la guerra", puesto que hace meses que perdió la capacidad de hacerlo.



En serio, no se donde cojones veis que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra, a no ser que tengais algún tipo de deficiencia mental que os haga ver unicornios.
Un país que ha mandado casi a la edad media energeticamente hablando a Ucrania, que si no fuera por la ayuda internacional ya no existiría ese país que sigue teniendo territorio ocupado y no le echan y vosotros decis que va perdiendo, pues el día que gane la guerra ves la bandera rusa en Lisboa.

Y luego me vienes con lo de los cascos azules, yo es que ya no se si es que estais todavía en el instituto o sois cortos de mente.


----------



## Teuro (24 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En las puertas de la Catedral de San Nicolás en la ciudad de Nikolaev hay una advertencia sobre el peligro de usar el idioma ruso durante el servicio. ¡Se advierte a los ucranianos que rezar en ruso puede tener el efecto contrario y causar varios desastres!



Debe ser algo parecido a usar la lengua negra de Mordor en Rivendel:


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Nov 2022)

Corresponsal de la 6 en Kiev:

Por primera vez desde que empezó la guerra hoy ha habido retrasos ferroviarios de 13 horas
Tmbien cita la falta de luz y agua.


----------



## Teuro (24 Nov 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hay más misiles en esa simple nave que tiene todo el ejército español.



También es verdad que nunca hemos pretendido ser una república misilera como Korea del Norte o Rusia.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

Y volvemos de nuevo, Europa a pagarlo todo. Que nadie se preocupe cuando no tenga ni para pagar la luz de sus hogares ni para poner la calefacción este invierno en Europa, que lo están haciendo por el bien común.....y que nadie se preocupe que los políticos ya gastarán el doble por los que no puedan gastar (Ejemplo, Falcón, presupuesto en comida duplicado este año, 40.000e) A subir el coste de la energía si tenemos que pagar el suministro energético de Ucrania, Moldavia etc etc

*La ministra alemana de Exteriores plantea que el G7 ayude a Ucrania con suministro energético*
La ministra alemana de Exteriores, *Annalena Baerbock*, ha planteado que el G7 organice una ayuda concertada a Ucrania para el suministro de energía, ante la destrucción de la infraestructura por los ataques de rusos que califica de "crimen inhumano".


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Corresponsal de la 6 en Kiev:
> 
> Por primera vez desde que empezó la guerra hoy ha habido retrasos ferroviarios de 13 horas
> Tmbien cita la falta de luz y agua.



Por primera vez, claro, claro, si no fuera descarado y pasarse de frenada en la 6 llevarían tiempo diciendo que los ucranianos están a escasos kilometros de Moscú.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> También es verdad que nunca hemos pretendido ser una república misilera como Korea del Norte o Rusia.



somos potencia reconocida o no, LGTBI, mal que nos pese


----------



## Praktica (24 Nov 2022)

*New York Times: Un misil de fabricación estadounidense alcanza Kramatorsk, controlada por las FAU*
Hoy, 14:11




__





Cargando…






topwar.ru




tr dee

*Los periodistas de la edición estadounidense del New York Times, 'al no confiar'?? en las declaraciones de los funcionarios del régimen de Kiev, decidieron realizar su propia investigación sobre el ataque con misiles del 26 de septiembre a la ciudad de Kramatorsk, *controlada por las FAU.

*Un estudio de los fragmentos de munición y la comunicación pública revelaron que el misil que hirió a tres civiles era un AGM-88B, diseñado para alcanzar estaciones de radar. Tras sacar esta conclusión, los periodistas se apresuraron a exonerar a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, señalando el carácter involuntario del ataque y el fallo técnico del misil. Al mismo tiempo, el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano no hizo ningún comentario sobre el incidente; es una práctica habitual de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas culpar de todos los incidentes a Rusia* y guardar silencio cuando son sorprendidas con las manos en la masa.

*El fracaso del misil se justifica por su incompatibilidad con el MiG-29, del que se utiliza el AGM-88B. También se señala que se están suministrando armas desgastadas a los que no son independientes, lo que el Pentágono ha confirmado bajo condición de anonimato. Además, la insrtalación en un MiG-29 revela la línea roja marcada por Moscú en cuanto a la transferencia de aeronaves occidentales, aunque sean obsoletas como este misil teóricamente 'averiado'.*

El misil siguió volando sin alcanzar su objetivo original Es posible que el AGM-88B no detectara el radar del enemigo, señala el NYT.

Hay que recordar que el día anterior los propios ucranianos mostraron los restos de otro misil de la OTAN, del complejo de defensa aérea NASAMS. Sin embargo, antes de eso, afirmaron que un edificio residencial de Kiev había sido alcanzado por un misil ruso.


----------



## Teuro (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En serio, no se donde cojones veis que Rusia está perdiendo la guerra, a no ser que tengais algún tipo de deficiencia mental que os haga ver unicornios.
> Un país que ha mandado casi a la edad media energeticamente hablando a Ucrania, que si no fuera por la ayuda internacional ya no existiría ese país que sigue teniendo territorio ocupado y no le echan y vosotros decis que va perdiendo, pues el día que gane la guerra ves la bandera rusa en Lisboa.
> 
> Y luego me vienes con lo de los cascos azules, yo es que ya no se si es que estais todavía en el instituto o sois cortos de mente.



El alargamiento de la guerra es una victoria ucraniana y una derrota para Rusia. Es una situación similar a la de Vietnam o Afganistán. El final es conocido, derrota y retirada del invasor, el problema radica es que quién debe tomar la decisión no puede ser quien cometió el error.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Compartiendo tu visión, no se puede pretender que un país de 80 millones de habt que hasta hace poco más de 10 años estaba en la ruina y el futuro de la gente la gente era salir al exterior a trabajar cambio de un año para otro. Me han dicho que en las zonas del interior ya en Asia es como volver al siglo XIX.
> Pero ahora hasta fabrican sus aviones de combate, drone, tienen astilleros trabajando a full, Beko y Vestel fabricando todo tipo de electrodomésticos tratanto de tú a tú a los chinos, etc.
> Dadles tiempo.



Turquia no tiene petroleo o materias primas que generen unos ingresos fijos, muchos barcos y armamento tendria que exportar para dejar de ser un estado camino de la quiebra tecnica, Erdogan solo puede dar una patada, envolverse en su capa de sultan y seguir hacia delante.

PD- Una primavera kurda en Turquia, terminara con las aspiraciones neotomanas.


----------



## Teuro (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> somos potencia reconocida o no, LGTBI, mal que nos pese



Es enfermiza la obsesión con lo LGTBI de algunos. ¡Deja el mundo correr!
A ver si hacemos unas cuatro hojas del foro sin que aparezca LGTBI, Soros, Sionismo, Karlegui y demás terraplanismos enfermizos.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Nov 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El alargamiento de la guerra es una victoria ucraniana y una derrota para Rusia. Es una situación similar a la de Vietnam o Afganistán. El final es conocido, derrota y retirada del invasor, el problema radica es que quién debe tomar la decisión no puede ser quien cometió el error.



En serio? Contra más dure la guerra peor para Rusia, pero peor para Ucrania y la UE, en serio dejar de pensar en unicornios que os va a dar algo..


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

*La iglesia ucraniana prohibe rezar y hablar con Dios en ruso !!!. 


*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Por primera vez, claro, claro, si no fuera descarado y pasarse de frenada en la 6 llevarían tiempo diciendo que los ucranianos están a escasos kilometros de Moscú.



Ha ido baños hoy a la sexta para presentar su libro. Estaba tambien Yago


----------



## Impresionante (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Nov 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El alargamiento de la guerra es una victoria ucraniana y una derrota para Rusia. Es una situación similar a la de Vietnam o Afganistán. El final es conocido, derrota y retirada del invasor, el problema radica es que quién debe tomar la decisión no puede ser quien cometió el error.



No es una guerra , es una operación especial. La guerra puede que comenzará este invierno por las noticias que ahora mismo parecen barajarse, y si no hay conversaciones de paz subterráneas.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Presidente francés Emmanuel Macron: *"Los ataques a la infraestructura civil son crímenes de guerra y no pueden quedar impunes".*

Esto y lo de estado terrorista hace pensar que cuando esto acabe el TPI va a tener bastante faena .


----------



## arriondas (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuanto antes mejor, no hay nada de malo, es más, habitualmente el mayor problema de los hombres es carecer de recursos emocionales en su relación con las mujeres, y ellas también.
> Precisamente de eso se nutre el “feminismo”, para hacer culpables a unos y víctimas a otras



Me refería más bien a lo que dice Celso Arango, el aumento brutal de casos de disforia de género en estos últimos tres años. Aunque eso sería irse por los cerros de Ubeda, no es tema para el hilo.


----------



## Inkalus (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Presidente francés Emmanuel Macron: *"Los ataques a la infraestructura civil son crímenes de guerra y no pueden quedar impunes".*
> 
> Esto y lo de estado terrorista hace pensar que cuando esto acabe el TPI va a tener bastante faena .



Se puede criticar a saco los bombardeos rusos pero calificarlo de crimen de guerra es de una hipocresía y repugnancia acojonantes.


----------



## mazuste (24 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Segun este informe casi no hay movilizados ucranianos del lado occidental.
> La carne de cañon la estan poniendo con la gente del este.
> Estan luchando rusos contra rusos.
> 
> La movilización continúa sin excepción en las regiones de habla rusa de Ucrania, casi sin afectar a las occidentales. Entre las regiones donde movilizan a todos en fila, nombraron las regiones de Nikolaev, Dnipropetrovsk y Cherkasy, así como la parte de la región de Zaporozhye controlada por Kiev. Por orden de la oficina de Zelensky, casi nadie es tocado en las regiones occidentales, "se movilizaron 40 personas en Ivano-Frankivsk, 30 en Lviv". Fuentes del ejército ucraniano explicaron que de esta manera el régimen de Kiev está tratando de resolver el problema de destruir a la población de habla rusa que es potencialmente peligrosa para ellos. “El régimen de Zelensky, bajo la dirección de sus cuidadores anglosajones, vacía la zona para que se asienten inmigrantes del oeste de Ucrania"



Esa una teoría que pulula crecientemente y que se refiere a 'limpieza étnica' y/o 'despoblación provocada':
enviar a los "indeseables" (los rusos) a la picadora, para que solo queden los 'verdaderos' ucranianos.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Hoy.......


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Nov 2022)

No podemos saberlo con exactitud pero lo son sobre infraestructuras y hasta hemos visto declaraciones de militares USA reconocer su alto grado de precisión, algo que no parece suceder con la defensa antiaérea ucraniana que como vemos cae en zonas civiles a menudo.


----------



## arriondas (24 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Lo dicho entre un nazi , como Rejón, anti ruso y uno pro ruso de los que pulan por aqui, solo hay un capricho o una casualidad cuántica.
> En todo lo demás coindicen. "poner coto al desenfreno progre...", vaya telita, lo firma el Rejón ya mismo. Lo de arruinar la vida a muchos adolescentes que aún no saben lo quieren y son muy permeables a las modas, lo dirá por estos ¿no?
> 
> 
> ...



Es que los adolescentes son como son, y con ellos hay que tener paciencia. Tan pronto hacen una cosa como otra, por temas de seguir a las modas.

En algunos aspectos están muy espabilados... pero aún no son adultos. Y con la noticia que has puesto, ídem de ídem, también sirve para lo que digo.


----------



## Praktica (24 Nov 2022)

*Según informes no confirmados, hoy vuelven a producirse explosiones en Odessa y Kherson*
Hoy, 15:25


https://topwar.ru/205648-po-nepodtverzhdennym-dannym-v-odesse-i-hersone-segodnja-vnov-gremjat-vzryvy.html



Los usuarios ucranianos y rusos de redes sociales y todo tipo de "expertos" *intentan calcular alguna regularidad y determinar un 'algoritmo'* en la cronología de los ataques masivos con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra objetivos en Ucrania. *Se ha 'sugerido' que son necesarias pausas de aproximadamente cinco a siete días para que los militares rusos puedan analizar las consecuencias de los bombardeos, identificar nuevos objetivos y, supuestamente, reponer munición para nuevos ataques.* La Dirección Principal de Inteligencia, dependiente del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano, se adhiere a la misma versión, a juzgar por una declaración del portavoz de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia, Andriy Yusov.

*Pero informes de medios de comunicación ucranianos y Telegrams sobre varias explosiones que supuestamente han tenido lugar hoy en Odessa no se ajustan a esta lógica.* Al mismo tiempo, parece no haberse declarado ninguna alerta antiaérea en la ciudad. El canal de TG ucraniano Strana afirma, sin detalles ni referencias a las fuentes, que "ya se han escuchado varias explosiones en Kherson desde la mañana". No hay información sobre incidentes, ataques con cohetes o ataques aéreos desde otras regiones de Ucrania.

Desde el 24 de noviembre, Odessa sigue teniendo problemas con la electricidad. DTEK Odesa Power Grid informa de que los horarios de 'parada de estabilización' introducidos anteriormente no están actualmente en vigor. En todo el país se está restableciendo gradualmente la red eléctrica, pero con distintos niveles de estabilidad y cobertura, los cortes de emergencia se producen constantemente.

Los déficits en el sistema eléctrico seguirán existiendo. Para mantenerlo estable en estas condiciones, *Ukrenergo sigue aplicando calendarios de restricciones al consumo. Instamos a los consumidores que ya han recuperado la energía a que no descuiden las medidas de ahorro energético. En Kherson, mucha 'quinta columna' prorusa marcaría con precisión los objetivos.*

El Gobierno de Ucrania insta a los residentes de todas las provincias de Ucrania a consumir electricidad con prudencia y prevé la reducción del déficit en el sistema para esta noche.

*Pues bien, habrá que esperar a esta misma semana y ver hasta qué punto los expertos en Internet y los empleados de la GUR ucraniana han conseguido calcular la lógica del comando ruso. Si tienen razón, el final de noviembre volverá a ser caluroso para el sistema energético ucraniano y, en cambio, las consecuencias para la población serán aún más frías y oscuras. *


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Zelenski pide al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU actuar contra el "terror energético" de Rusia.


----------



## Malevich (24 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esa una teoría que pulula crecientemente y que se refiere a 'limpieza étnica' y/o 'despoblación provocada':
> enviar a los "indeseables" (los rusos) a la picadora, para que solo queden los 'verdaderos' ucranianos.



Nada nuevo bajo el sol. En 1870 Argentina y Brasil enviaron a sus negros e indios en masa al Paraguay.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Presidente francés Emmanuel Macron: *"Los ataques a la infraestructura civil son crímenes de guerra y no pueden quedar impunes".*
> 
> Esto y lo de estado terrorista hace pensar que cuando esto acabe el TPI va a tener bastante faena .



Exacto. Por eso los últimos presidentes de EEUU son todos criminales de guerra. Como demostró Assange. Por eso los totalitarios Otánicos metieron a Assange en el trullo. Por decir la Verdad.


----------



## Octubrista (24 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Según informes no confirmados, hoy vuelven a producirse explosiones en Odessa y Kherson*
> Hoy, 15:25
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo explico yo, si creen que hay ataques a infraestructuras que no se ajustan a la lógica, es porque Rusia trata de detectar otras cosas.

Por ejemplo, si echa abajo la red eléctrica, pero se descubre que en tal o cual punto o edificio hay actividad gracias a grupos de generadores aislados, es porque ahí hay (probablemente) un puesto de mando, o unas bases de antenas y/o sistemas de comunicaciones, sistemas antiaéreos, etc.

En la humilde casa de Olga y Dimitri no van a poner un generador industrial para que carguen el iPhone, o ver el Mundial, en centros de interés logístico, y de mando, sí tendrán esos equipos y privilegios.

En definitiva, que muchos de esos ataques tienen más lógica militar que lo que se interpreta.

Ya hace un par de meses que Rusia ya considera todo el conjunto del territorio y la población como escenario, se les va acabando la paciencia.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo en que en el tema de libertades sobre la vida de uno mismo y su propio cuerpo (con los límites obvio de la libertad e integridad de los demás) no hay que quedarse corto, y que de las religiones (en 15.000 años de civilización aún no nos hemos quitado de encima la superchería del hombre de las cavernas) son las responsables en gran medida del férreo control que nos han impuesto.
> 
> El que las banderas de colorines se apunten a a las revoluciones de colorines, habrá que hacérselo mirar, pero la responsabilidad es también de los sistemas que persiguen innecesariamente esta "disidencia". Lo mismo paso con el tema del "velo". Si hay regímenes tan cerrados que no son capaces de evolucionar y conceder libertad en aspectos secundarios,- como la libertad de vestir de mujeres y hombres, luego que no nos extrañe que se aproveche por parte de terceros esa grieta para meter la cuña en todo lo demás (véase caso de Irán, por poner un ejemplo)



Ya que usted es nuevo, se lo pongo clarito para que no haya equívocos. La Libertad es la puta el Capital y la Democracia, su palanganera.


----------



## Elimina (24 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En las puertas de la Catedral de San Nicolás en la ciudad de Nikolaev hay una advertencia sobre el peligro de usar el idioma ruso durante el servicio. ¡Se advierte a los ucranianos que rezar en ruso puede tener el efecto contrario y causar varios desastres!



Pues a mí me parece que han dibujado unos genitales.
Esto de crear una iglesia nueva a toda prisa me huele un poco demoñaco...


----------



## Elimina (24 Nov 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> También es verdad que nunca hemos pretendido ser una república misilera como Korea del Norte o Rusia.



¡Uy! Lo que ha dicho...


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Presidente francés Emmanuel Macron: *"Los ataques a la infraestructura civil son crímenes de guerra y no pueden quedar impunes".*
> 
> Esto y lo de estado terrorista hace pensar que cuando esto acabe el TPI va a tener bastante faena .



La Vane y su doble vara de medir:
La UE abre la vía para enviar armas a los rebeldes sirios


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En el fondo es puritanismo, ya que tiene su origen, como tantas otras cosas, en los EEUU. Por lo tanto, los progres no dejan de ser puritanos, intolerantes con los que cuestionen sus dogmas. De ahí su comportamiento, el intentar adoctrinar al creerse en posesión de la verdad.
> 
> Debido a ello, me parece muy bien que puedan existir leyes que pongan coto a ese desenfreno progre. Pueden arruinar la vida de muchos niños y adolescentes, que aún no saben lo que quieren y son muy permeables a las modas.



_No se limita a los pogres. Y no es un pecado pogre.
Donde hay niños y una figura adulta con autoridad, hay abusos.
Los colegios de curas en España en el franquismo no eran progres precisamente y había y hay abusos.
Hace un par de años hubo denuncias de abusos en unos orfanatos islámicos en Turquía.
Si seguimos revisando por todo el mundo encontraremos abusos._


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

Su opinión es irrelevante.


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

Al menos no tengo como avatar una M de mierda.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia confirmó hoy una vez más que la Federación Rusa no suministrará petróleo a ningún país que intente limitar el precio del petróleo a través del "precio máximo" estadounidense que ahora se negocia en la Unión Europea.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (24 Nov 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Se puede criticar a saco los bombardeos rusos pero calificarlo de crimen de guerra es de una hipocresía y repugnancia acojonantes.



No hombre, es que para Rejón y el OTANFATO sus bombardeos son sanos, Libia, Serbia, Iraq, etc... pueden atestiguarlo. 

Pero eso si, si ahora lo hace Rusia es intolerable, tiene que intervenir el TPI y su puta madre.

Es como cuando EEUU mató a 408 personas en Baghdad en el ataque a un refugio antiaéreo en 1991, "collateral damages" lo llamaron. 



https://www.jpost.com/middle-east/30-years-after-amiriyah-shelter-bombing-in-gulf-war-lessons-from-tragedy-659013



En definitiva, un bombardeo uSANO.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

Se informa de explosiones en Krivoy Rog, Slavyansk, Kramatorsk y Jerson. También hay ataques en el área de Artemovsk.


----------



## vettonio (24 Nov 2022)

El de las cinco cosas al ignore de cabeza.

Te vas a ensuciar al baño de tu casa, pedazo lerdo.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

La UE ha aprobado una ayuda económica de 18.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania en 2023.

1. no se trata de un regalo, sino de un préstamo que hay que devolver.

2. es una respuesta bastante clara a los soñadores nacionales que esperan que Estados Unidos y sus satélites se nieguen a verter recursos en su homúnculo ucraniano, a pesar de los crecientes problemas económicos de Europa.

3. Este dinero es sólo una fracción de lo que se necesita. Debido a la destrucción de la economía ucraniana, Ucrania necesita hasta 7.000 millones de préstamos extranjeros al mes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Nov 2022)

A mi me profunden asco varios de esa lista, pero más asco me producen los ASESINOS DE ANCIANOS BIOTERRORISTAS CALVOS RATA QUE SALEN DE BOTELLON CON 40 AÑOS PARA LUEGO INFECTAR A SUS PADRES Y MATARLOS.

SON LOS MISMOS RUSOS LOS QUE HAN PROPAGADO BULOS SOBRE EL COVID, LES HACES EL JUEGO, HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.

Saludos y buen floro. 


@eL PERRO
@AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS 
@rejon follarusos difusor de bulos del covid.

Taluecs


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Nov 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Cuando a los pocos meses de empezar el conflicto Ucrania perdió todo su arsenal y la Otan se vio en necesidad de enviar armas, recuerdo el tímido envio de 6 lanzadores HIMARS. Creo haber leído ahora tienen entre 40 y 50. Progresivamente van enviando más y más armas, duplicando cada vez la ayuda.
> 
> Desdiciendose sobre lo que no enviarían. Al principio no iban a enviar misiles de largo alcance, ni defensa aérea ni aviones occidentales. Todo lo anterior lo han incumplido. Una vez acabadas las existencias de helicopteros de origen soviético, los británicos enviaran sus propios helicopteros, los Sea King, obviamente no es última tecnología pero es el primer paso a todo lo que vendrá después.
> 
> ...





Es verdad, Rusia pone mas de 1500 tanques y 3000 blindados para que Ucrania gaste las municiones

Payaso


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

_Una delegación de diplomáticos encabezada por la embajadora británica en Rusia, Deborah Bronnert, llegó a Arkhangelsk. Juntos visitaron el Memorial de Guerra Británico en el Cementerio de Vologda, donde están enterrados los participantes de los Convoys del Norte._

Es un poco extraño leer preguntas retóricas de t.me/prizmaru/160 sobre la actitud de Gran Bretaña ante la profanación masiva de las tumbas de los soldados del Ejército Rojo y la demolición de los monumentos a los combatientes del Ejército Rojo en Europa del Este. Gran Bretaña es uno de los artífices de este proceso y hay que decirlo sin tapujos en lugar de hacer ridículas preguntas retóricas del estilo "¿No lo ves?", "¿No lo entiendes?". Todos ven y todos entienden.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Chuchus (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Presidente francés Emmanuel Macron: *"Los ataques a la infraestructura civil son crímenes de guerra y no pueden quedar impunes".*
> 
> Esto y lo de estado terrorista hace pensar que cuando esto acabe el TPI va a tener bastante faena .



La guerra es un crimen de guerra....menudo ridículo de macron


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha informado de que el 23 de noviembre se llevó a cabo un ataque masivo contra el sistema energético de Ucrania. Los objetivos del ataque se lograron. La logística de las AFU fue interrumpida. No hubo ataques directos a Kiev (gruesa alusión a una casa en Kiev alcanzada por un misil antiaéreo de la OTAN).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (24 Nov 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Cuando a los pocos meses de empezar el conflicto Ucrania perdió todo su arsenal y la Otan se vio en necesidad de enviar armas, recuerdo el tímido envio de 6 lanzadores HIMARS. Creo haber leído ahora tienen entre 40 y 50. Progresivamente van enviando más y más armas, duplicando cada vez la ayuda.
> 
> Desdiciendose sobre lo que no enviarían. Al principio no iban a enviar misiles de largo alcance, ni defensa aérea ni aviones occidentales. Todo lo anterior lo han incumplido. Una vez acabadas las existencias de helicopteros de origen soviético, los británicos enviaran sus propios helicopteros, los Sea King, obviamente no es última tecnología pero es el primer paso a todo lo que vendrá después.
> 
> ...



Todo va viento en popa. Mucho cañón y poca mantequilla y más cara que, como sabemos por experiencia, una cosa son las estadísticas oficiales cocinadas al gusto de sumar diamantes y mantequilla, y otra la realidad del precio del pan de cada día.

En Francia la alimentación anda por un 40 por ciento de incremento,frente al 6% ofocial, mientras en la pérfida Albión más de la mitad del personal duda de tener suficiente dinero para hacer las compras.

Un fuerte aplauso a los gobiernos demoGretas inclusivotransversales y tal.


----------



## vettonio (24 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No hombre, es que para Rejón y el OTANFATO sus bombardeos son sanos, Libia, Serbia, Iraq, etc... pueden atestiguarlo.
> 
> Pero eso si, si ahora lo hace Rusia es intolerable, tiene que intervenir el TPI y su puta madre.
> 
> ...



*EEUU sembró en Al-Ameriya, muerte, horror y cinismo*
Entonces, miré las paredes negras de Al-Ameriya, las manos carbonizadas de niños que siguen incrustadas en el techo, y la brecha por donde entró el misil: tenía forma de un sol radiante, con los gruesos hierros retorcidos como si fueran rayos, pero era el agujero negro de la muerte, que los militares norteamericanos hace tanto tiempo que vierten sobre el atormentado Iraq.








_La cubierta del refugio tenía dos metros de espesor y contaba con cinco capas de hierro y hormigón. El primer misil lanzado por el *Pentágono* atravesó el techo e hizo un agujero circular: vi los gruesos hierros del hormigón retorcidos como si fueran fino alambre. No fue casual, el mando norteamericano quería entrar por ese boquete con el segundo misil, para que la explosión fuera allí donde causara la mayor destrucción. Dentro, había literas de tres pisos, llenas de mujeres y niños. Los niños dormían arriba: son más ágiles para subir y pesan menos que los adultos. La fuerza de la explosión fue tal que los cadáveres de los niños quedaron pegados en los techos, en las paredes, en el suelo, en las columnas. Algunos cuerpos salieron despedidos fuera del refugio, y los horrorizados equipos de rescate iraquíes tuvieron que recoger después manos y pies infantiles entre los hierros retorcidos y los cascotes de hormigón de *Al-Ameriya*.

El propósito era también acabar con todo el oxígeno del interior. La temperatura alcanzó los cuatrocientos grados. *Todos murieron horriblemente carbonizados, hasta el punto de que nadie pudo después reconocer a sus muertos: apenas eran amasijos negruzcos.* Quienes estaban en el piso de abajo murieron como consecuencia de la presión insoportable. En una pared, pude ver la silueta de una madre con su hijo; era un espanto; murieron allí, aplastados. Al lado, vi también el contorno de la cabeza de una anciana, separada del cuerpo. Todo estaba en una de las paredes negruzcas de Al-Ameriya, junto a los cables que colgaban de los techos, los trozos de plancha destrozados por los suelos, los restos de la destrucción. En una de las escaleras, vi conmovedores dibujos de niños, que recordaban la tragedia años después.


*Murieron 408 personas, sólo sobrevivieron catorce refugiados: quienes estaban cerca de las puertas.* La empresa finlandesa que había construido el refugio facilitó los planos del mismo a los guerreros de Washington, a los fríos generales que supervisaban los mapas sobre los que sus aviones iban a lanzar la muerte, apenas recibiesen la menor indicación. *¿Sabían los norteamericanos que en aquel refugio solamente había mujeres y niños?* La serena mujer que me contaba la tragedia, una de las pocas supervivientes de la matanza, que había perdido allí a sus hijos y enseñaba el refugio destruido sobreponiéndose al recuerdo del horror, no dudaba: sí, lo sabían, aunque después dijeron que era un refugio para militares, añadiendo mentira a la ignominia. El *Pentágono* no podía alegar ignorancia, porque la información de sus servicios secretos era muy precisa, y vigilaban el lugar con sus satélites. Estados Unidos admitió después que el bombardeo fue un error, pero nunca hubo indemnizaciones para las familias de los muertos.

Recuerdo que, entonces, miré las paredes negras de *Al-Ameriya*, las manos carbonizadas de niños que siguen incrustadas en el techo, y la brecha por donde entró el misil: tenía forma de un sol radiante, con los gruesos hierros retorcidos como si fueran rayos, pero era el agujero negro de la muerte, que los *militares norteamericanos* hace tanto tiempo que vierten sobre el atormentado *Iraq*.
_
*Fuente: La Haine*


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

La Duma ha aprobado una ley que prohíbe a los agentes extranjeros trabajar en el Ministerio del Interior.
Resulta que antes era posible, ya que la ley era necesaria.
La buena noticia es que las personas con estatus de agentes extranjeros no pueden, en principio, estar en la función pública y no pueden contar con ninguna financiación estatal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Explosiones en Sloviansk y Kramatorsk (DNR), ocupadas por las AFU, y alarmas antiaéreas en el este y centro de Ucrania









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Argentium (24 Nov 2022)

*El Parlamento Europeo anuncia que aprueba un préstamo de 18.000 millones de euros a Ucrania.*
12:57 || 24/11/2022


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

*Dirección de Soledar
Situación a las 16.00 horas del 24 de noviembre de 2022*

Continúan los intensos combates posicionales en los alrededores de Bakhmut. Los intentos de contraataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las afueras de Opytne fracasaron. Habiendo agotado las reservas transferidas a la ciudad, el enemigo en la zona de Bakhmut se ha volcado en la defensa.

En el sector de Bakhmutsky, según fuentes abiertas, los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner han establecido un control firme sobre la planta de procesamiento de residuos en las afueras del sureste de la ciudad.

▪ Hay intensos duelos de artillería a lo largo de toda la línea del frente, con una amplia gama de armas, desde morteros de 120 mm hasta MLRS.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están instalando campos de minas en la ciudad y los suburbios de Bakhmut. Los lugareños afirman que las unidades de ingenieros de la 53ª Brigada Mecanizada han socavado la mayoría de los puentes de la carretera.

Los combates continúan en la zona de Soledar en los accesos a Soledar. El mando de las AFU tiene la intención de retirar 10 OgshbR a la región de Lviv para restablecer la eficacia del combate.

Al sur de Opytne, unidades de la 3ª brigada del Frente Nacional DNR completaron el despeje de Maiorsk y lanzaron una ofensiva hacia Kurdyumivka.

▪ Como resultado de la ofensiva en la línea Kurdyumovka-Kirovo, los efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ocuparon cinco reductos al oeste de Zaitsevo. Las formaciones ucranianas abandonaron las líneas defensivas para reagruparse debido a las fuertes pérdidas.

▪ El enemigo mueve hombres movilizados a Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk) y Kirovo para reforzar el 5º Regimiento de Asalto Separado de las AFU. Además, los residentes de Chasov Yar informan de la llegada de al menos un batallón de la 66ª brigada de las AFU.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Argentium (24 Nov 2022)

*Croacia, Austria y Baviera cooperarán para aumentar el suministro de gas.*
14:53 || 24/11/2022


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El Parlamento Europeo anuncia que aprueba un préstamo de 18.000 millones de euros a Ucrania.*
> 12:57 || 24/11/2022



El Parlamento Uropedo es la institución mas corrupta desde el Senado Cartaginés.


----------



## Chuchus (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE ha aprobado una ayuda económica de 18.000 millones de dólares para Ucrania en 2023.
> 
> 1. no se trata de un regalo, sino de un préstamo que hay que devolver.
> 
> ...



Ucrania ya es de la UE?? Da igual.... como si lo fuera, porque ningún estado miembro va a votar en contra de la propaganda progre, aunque vaya verdaderamente en contra de muchos de los intereses de los Estados miembros.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

*Dirección de Donetsk
Situación a las 15.00 horas del 24 de noviembre de 2022*

El mando ucraniano está planeando una contraofensiva en dirección a Opytne. Los grupos de asalto del 6º Batallón Compuesto Separado de las AFU TRO han sido redesplegados en las cercanías de Avdeevka.

▪ Los hombres movilizados de la 56ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las AFU han sido redesplegados en la línea Nevelske-Netailovo, y se han colocado minas terrestres en la zona al norte de Nevelske.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentan sin éxito frenar el avance de las tropas rusas en el norte y el centro de Marinka. Se han plantado minas y erizos antitanques en la parte oriental de la ciudad.

▪ Formaciones no identificadas procedentes de la dirección de Kherson llegaron a los alrededores de Andreevka y Uspenovka.

En el sector de Ugledar, las tropas ucranianas están llevando a cabo una defensa de la posición y reforzando sus líneas en la zona al sur de Ugledar y alrededor de Novomikhailovka.

▪ La artillería y los lanzacohetes múltiples de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas lanzan una andanada contra las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas que avanzan. Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados Leleka-100, Furia y Mavik-3 se encargan de la orientación.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Peineto (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Departamento de Estado estadounidense ha exigido a Rusia que derogue la ley que prohíbe la propaganda homosexual. Aquí se encuentran los principales grupos de presión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con el culo al aire y repleto.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Sobre la situación en torno al oleoducto de amoníaco Tolyatti-Odessa

El 19 de noviembre, el acuerdo sobre cereales entre Turquía, Rusia, Ucrania y la ONU se prorrogó durante 120 días. Una de las condiciones de la prórroga impuesta por la parte rusa era la exportación de amoníaco nacional a través de Odesa.

El oleoducto de amoníaco de Togliatti a Odesa se construyó en la década de 1970 para apoyar la industria química ucraniana y las exportaciones de amoníaco. El suministro se suspendió en febrero.

▪ El punto final del oleoducto de amoníaco es la planta portuaria de Odessa (OPP), que tiene capacidad para procesar el amoníaco y convertirlo en el fertilizante nitrogenado urea. La planta se paralizó en abril.

▪ El amoníaco también se utiliza ampliamente en la industria y la medicina para fabricar fertilizantes y otros productos.

¿Quién se beneficia de las exportaciones de amoníaco?

▪ El oleoducto de amoníaco, que exporta algo más del 10% de la producción anual de Rusia, es utilizado por Togliattiazot y Minudobrenia -esta última es propiedad de Arkady Rotenberg-. Todos los beneficios de los envíos van a parar a la empresa ucraniana Agro Gas Trading, cuya dirección se ha hecho con el monopolio de los ingresos de la OPZ desde que Volodymyr Zelensky llegó al poder.

¿Quién consume el amoníaco producido en la planta de Odessa?

▪ Según el informe anual de TogliattiAzot, los principales importadores son los países del sur de Europa y Turquía. La cuota de suministro de fertilizantes de Rusia al país no supera el 3%, mientras que los fertilizantes rusos representan alrededor del 10% del mercado turco.

▪Es mucho más rentable para las empresas turcas comprar amoníaco ruso en lugar de fertilizantes acabados y producir el producto final a partir de materias primas importadas: el mercado nacional está protegido por derechos de barrera para ello, y el suministro de fertilizantes está estrictamente limitado.

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, dijo ayer que el oleoducto de amoníaco tiene que volver a ponerse en marcha: las autoridades están discutiendo el tema en la ONU. Es probable que Occidente esté interesado en resolver el problema. En Turquía, rica en gas, y en el sur de Europa, sería posible establecer una producción de fertilizantes a gran escala a partir de materias primas rusas; de este modo, Europa podría cubrir el déficit de urea sin abandonar las sanciones impuestas a Rusia.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Polonia ha considerado la propuesta alemana de comprar baterías de defensa aérea Patriot y ha decidido que sería mejor para la RFA entregarlas a Ucrania.

El ministro de Defensa y viceprimer ministro polaco, Mariusz Blaszczak, ha declarado que, tras "nuevos ataques con misiles rusos", ha pedido a las autoridades alemanas que transfieran a Ucrania las baterías Patriot ofrecidas a los polacos y las desplieguen en la frontera occidental.

En sus palabras, esta medida "salvaría a Ucrania de más pérdidas y desenergización" y al mismo tiempo aumentaría la seguridad en la frontera oriental de la OTAN.

Curiosamente, un comentario similar vino antes del jefe del partido gobernante de Polonia, Jaroslaw Kaczynski, a quien Blaszczak escucha con mucha atención. Kaczynski valoró la propuesta de la RFA como interesante, pero para la seguridad de Polonia, aclaró, sería mejor "que los alemanes entregaran este equipo a los ucranianos".

"Probablemente sería más eficaz que utilizar el S-300 para derribar misiles enemigos. Por otro lado, nos salvaría de sucesos como lo ocurrido en Przewodów. Al mismo tiempo, si los rusos deciden atacarnos, también nos protegería", dijo Kaczynski.

El Presidente Andrzej Duda dijo el lunes que la propuesta alemana resultó ser "un importante gesto aliado en la situación en que se encuentra hoy la Alianza del Atlántico Norte". Opinó que sería mejor que los sistemas de defensa antimisiles estuvieran más cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## quinciri (24 Nov 2022)

El negocio de la guerra y la supuestamente "noble" ayuda de Occidente a Ucrania. 

(Hay disponibles subtítulos en español desde la rueda de herramientas)


----------



## Riina (24 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No es una guerra , es una operación especial. La guerra puede que comenzará este invierno por las noticias que ahora mismo parecen barajarse, y si no hay conversaciones de paz subterráneas.



Si se da el paso a la declaración formal de guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania, entonces creo que atacarán de verdad con las tropas de tierra para destrozar el poder del gobierno de Kiev. Ucrania como tal corre el peligro de desaparecer como estado nacional. Si actúan como en Chechenia en 2000 quizás nazca una república como la de Kadirov dentro de Rusia.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

Lo de que no es un regalo y es un préstamo, no se lo creen ni ellos. La mayor parte es a fondo perdido, pero si dices eso, seguramente a la gente le siente mal ver como sus impuestos se regalan a Ucrania mientras la sanidad pública y la educación (por ejemplo en España) cada vez va peor porque no hay dinero.

Si Ucrania pierde, no vuelves a ver un céntimo, por lo que ven que si quieren recuperar algo, por poco que sea, han de inyectar más millones (la rueda se hace más grande) Si gana Ucrania....pasarán años hasta que reconstruyan edificios, industria.....y ya dijo Zelenksi que quiere que Ucrania sea la capital de Europa y la más moderna.....pagada por todos los Europeos claro. La cantidad ingente de millones que eso supone es brutal. Considerando el dinero que genera Ucrania y el coste económico que está teniendo esta guerra y que tendrá la reconstrucción, dentro de 500 años, Ucrania seguirá debiendo dinero.....y eso aunque se lo dejen a devolver sin intereses. Y al entrar en la UE sus gastos se dispararían al tener que aumentar los salarios mínimos, fertilizantes baratos que ya no podrán usar etc etc con lo que su deuda iría creciendo cada año en lugar de disminuir. Ejemplo y esto era antes de la destrucción de su infraestructura energética.

"Por su parte, en agosto el Banco Mundial, la Comisión Europea y el gobierno de Ucrania hablaban de unas pérdidas agregadas de más de 252.000 millones de dólares para el 1 de junio, así como de unas necesidades para la recuperación y la reconstrucción de Ucrania de *348.500 millones de dólares*."


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _La próxima vez te aviso antes Pequeño Saltamontes_



No me digas nada a mí que me acabo de enterra de la nueva página.

Por supuesto, no pienso perderme esto por nada del mundo.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Otros 50 combatientes rusos regresarán hoy del cautiverio ucraniano - jefe de la DNR
El mismo número de prisioneros será entregado a Ucrania, en su mayoría militares de las Fuerzas Armadas, dijo Denys Pushylin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Nov 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Moldavia sumida en un auténtico caos energético y político....
> 
> "Buenas noticias para la República de Moldavia. Acabamos de aprobar, por amplia mayoría, la posición del Parlamento Europeo sobre la nueva estrategia de ampliación de la Unión Europea: 502 votos "a favor", 75 "en contra" y 61 "abstenciones". En la resolución adoptada hoy, exigimos la aceleración del proceso de adhesión de los estados que demuestran claramente su camino democrático y europeísta, como la República de Moldavia”, dijo el eurodiputado rumano y vicepresidente del Partido Popular Europeo, Siegfried Mureşan.



Y sin estar en guerra, hay gente muy adelantada a su tiempo, pero involuntariamente.

Pedazo de pringada de primer ministro que tienen.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Todo va viento en popa. Mucho cañón y poca mantequilla y más cara que, como sabemos por experiencia, una cosa son las estadísticas oficiales cocinadas al gusto de sumar diamantes y mantequilla, y otra la realidad del precio del pan de cada día.
> 
> En Francia la alimentación anda por un 40 por ciento de incremento,frente al 6% ofocial, mientras en la pérfida Albión más de la mitad del personal duda de tener suficiente dinero para hacer las compras.
> 
> ...



te has saltado el regimen en el bar esta mañana ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh golfoooooooooooo


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Kupyansk, Liman y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - informe

* En la dirección de Kupyansk, el fuego de artillería preventivo y los ataques de la aviación de asalto y del ejército cerca de la aldea de Berestovoye, en la región de Kharkiv, frustraron un intento de unidades de las AFU de atacar posiciones rusas. Hasta 60 militares ucranianos, un vehículo de combate blindado y dos camionetas fueron destruidos.
* En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, las acciones activas de las tropas rusas frustraron un intento del enemigo con dos grupos tácticos de la compañía de atacar en la dirección de Ploshchanka y Chervonopopovka de la República Popular de Luhansk. Más de 15 militares ucranianos, un vehículo de combate de infantería, un equipo de morteros y tres vehículos fueron destruidos.
* En la dirección del sur de Donetsk, los intentos del ejército ucraniano de contraatacar en la dirección de los asentamientos de Vladimirovka, Pavlovka y Vremevka fueron frustrados como resultado del bombardeo.

Más información en el resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:
t.me/rusvesnasu/23476









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> A mi me profunden asco varios de esa lista, pero más asco me producen los ASESINOS DE ANCIANOS BIOTERRORISTAS CALVOS RATA QUE SALEN DE BOTELLON CON 40 AÑOS PARA LUEGO INFECTAR A SUS PADRES Y MATARLOS.
> 
> SON LOS MISMOS RUSOS LOS QUE HAN PROPAGADO BULOS SOBRE EL COVID, LES HACES EL JUEGO, HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.
> 
> ...



No te imaginas la mala ostia que me da que el boton del icnore no tenga tambien un boton de envio de paquete bomba y que les reventara la puta cabeza a toda esa pandillita de chupapollas de mongolia y asesinos de jubilados

Mas de 300.000 muertos y siguen descojonandose de su PUTA SUBNORMALIDAD MENTAL. Jodida puta escoria malnacida tarada terrorista descerebrada de mierda BEODA Y BORRACHA que no merecen mas que les revienten la puta cabeza con una lampara de bronce


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Creo que estos temas sobrepasan lo bélico para entrar en lo ideológico. Son temas complejos que deben tratar psicologos, psiquiatras y médicos. Desgraiadamente nada hay de peerfecto en el mundo, la guerra es un ejemplo. También en la naturaleza y en la interacción del sujeto con su identidad social y o bilógica se dan paradojas que sólo el progreso puede comprender y tratar.
Algunas de las escyelas psicológicas asi lo interpretan.
Por otra parte no creo que se esté diciendo a los niños que pueden cambiar de sexo caprichosamente sino que se debe respetar a los demas tanto si está gordo como si tiene formas amaneradas, como por culaquier otra consideración que escape a la norma. entre otras cosas.


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El Parlamento Europeo anuncia que aprueba un préstamo de 18.000 millones de euros a Ucrania.*
> 12:57 || 24/11/2022



Menudo agujero negro de pasta, aquí muchos se están haciendo multimillonarios


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (24 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te imaginas la mala ostia que me da que el boton del icnore no tenga tambien un boton de envio de paquete bomba y que les reventara la puta cabeza a toda esa pandillita de chupapollas de mongolia y asesinos de jubilados
> 
> Mas de 300.000 muertos y siguen descojonandose de su PUTA SUBNORMALIDAD MENTAL. Jodida puta escoria malnacida tarada terrorista descerebrada de mierda BEODA Y BORRACHA que no merecen mas que les revienten la puta cabeza con una lampara de bronce



Controle sus pulsiones de agresividad para evitar caer en situaciones como la que nos atañe.


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Nov 2022)

debe estar parada la guerra porque se ve mucho cuñadismo de turista sobre turquía esta mañana


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No me digas nada a mí que me acabo de enterra de la nueva página.
> 
> Por supuesto, no pienso perderme esto por nada del mundo.



ni por ellas?


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Totalmente cierto y de hecho tú miras el feminismo actual y es un puritanismo laico.



exacto y si no hay hogueras es porque todavía no se atreven


----------



## Honkler (24 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El Parlamento Europeo anuncia que aprueba un préstamo de 18.000 millones de euros a Ucrania.*
> 12:57 || 24/11/2022



Que, naturalmente, pagaremos los gilipollas que sostenemos este circo llamado UE…


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

☢ Las posiciones clave de Rusia en la zona de seguridad alrededor de la ZNPP:

▪ Rusia exige el fin de cualquier bombardeo de la ZNPP.
▪ Las autoridades rusas exigen la ausencia del GDR de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona de la ZNPP.
▪ Rusia se compromete a no guardar armas pesadas y ofensivas en la planta.
▪ Soldados rusos con armas ligeras vigilan la planta.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

La 4ª Brigada del LNR destruye bastiones nazis ucranianos cerca de Sporna
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen posiciones en las plantaciones. Los cazas del 2º Cuerpo de Ejército de la LPR disparan sobre objetivos reconocidos corrigiendo el fuego con un dron.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Honkler (24 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Segun este informe casi no hay movilizados ucranianos del lado occidental.
> La carne de cañon la estan poniendo con la gente del este.
> Estan luchando rusos contra rusos.
> 
> La movilización continúa sin excepción en las regiones de habla rusa de Ucrania, casi sin afectar a las occidentales. Entre las regiones donde movilizan a todos en fila, nombraron las regiones de Nikolaev, Dnipropetrovsk y Cherkasy, así como la parte de la región de Zaporozhye controlada por Kiev. Por orden de la oficina de Zelensky, casi nadie es tocado en las regiones occidentales, "se movilizaron 40 personas en Ivano-Frankivsk, 30 en Lviv". Fuentes del ejército ucraniano explicaron que de esta manera el régimen de Kiev está tratando de resolver el problema de destruir a la población de habla rusa que es potencialmente peligrosa para ellos. “El régimen de Zelensky, bajo la dirección de sus cuidadores anglosajones, vacía la zona para que se asienten inmigrantes del oeste de Ucrania"



Pues si son rusos o se sienten rusos que deserten. Es lo que yo haría, vamos, a la menor oportunidad.


----------



## Marchamaliano (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



De los pocos políticos que sueltan verdades, por eso lo quieren liquidar


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> PD- Una primavera kurda en Turquia, terminara con las aspiraciones neotomanas.



no hay primavera que valga para el devlet otomano, mire lo que está pasando estos días en los feudos kurdos del norte de siria e irak por una bomba en una jardinera de istiklal. la respuesta abrumadora aprendida de los israelíes y que parece que les está costando aprender a los iraníes.. pero aprenderán.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

En su planificación, los ucranianos tienen que contar con la probabilidad de que nuestra ofensiva a gran escala comience hacia la segunda mitad de diciembre. Qué planes tienen nuestros comandantes para el momento es, por supuesto, una cuestión aparte. Pero en cualquier caso el invierno habrá entrado plenamente en vigor para entonces, el período de preparación de los hombres movilizados será de dos meses, y sabemos cómo desplegar nuestras fuerzas en una dirección determinada muy rápidamente.

Por eso, para tratar de obtener algún éxito en su propia ofensiva, los chubati tienen unas tres semanas, en unas direcciones que están densamente manchadas por el barro. Para contar con algo, necesitan un puñado de tanques, muchos (cientos) de vehículos blindados de combate, es decir, BMP y vehículos blindados de transporte de personal no demasiado acartonados, muchas reservas de munición de artillería y POL, un sistema de defensa aérea completo y un sistema logístico eficaz que crezca directamente del buen funcionamiento de los ferrocarriles que alimentan la zona elegida.

Con todo lo anterior, tras las fuertes pérdidas sufridas en el otoño, las fuerzas ucranianas tienen problemas que van de graves a muy graves. Al menos algunos de ellos están casi seguros de crecer, sobre todo los ferrocarriles, donde el cambio forzoso de la tracción eléctrica a la diésel parece una cuestión de tiempo. Pero eso no significa que no lo intenten. Porque en el período previo al despliegue de todas nuestras fuerzas, en realidad no tienen nada que perder.

Desgastar hasta el límite las zonas inactivas del frente, sacando la artillería y los vehículos blindados de la primera línea de donde puedan. Alinearse en dos o tres escalones en un sector estrecho. Y esperar que pueda abrirse paso en masa, con la esperanza de un éxito operativo que influya en nuestra opinión pública hasta el punto de que nos veamos obligados a negociar en desventaja. Esa no es la esperanza, pero no pueden esperar nada mejor.

El juego es muy arriesgado, muy arriesgado, con muy pocas posibilidades de ganar, como mínimo. Pero pueden decidirse, porque mes a mes la relación de fuerzas y medios para ellos no hará más que empeorar: las huestes ya les han quitado demasiado de sus almacenes, y repetir esa racha cuantitativamente (incluso dejando de lado su vertiente política) significaría despojarse de lo absolutamente necesario.

La consecuencia natural de la alta probabilidad de fracaso: un cambio drástico e instantáneo en el equilibrio de fuerzas, especialmente las de ataque, que conlleva el agotamiento del margen de seguridad para la acción defensiva también. Perder la última apuesta es exactamente lo que debe parecer.

Y quizá la pregunta más interesante sea si los anfitriones bendecirán a los ucranianos con esta apuesta. La probabilidad es tanto más alta cuanto más baja sea su valoración de nuestra capacidad de lucha en este momento. Las ilusiones del enemigo en este sentido pueden ser las más destacadas.

En mi opinión, si lo bendicen, será una gran ventaja para nosotros.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ha anunciado la apertura de una línea telefónica en la que se puede contactar sobre la seguridad financiera de los movilizados y voluntarios que participan en el SMO. Por lo tanto, si tiene alguna pregunta sobre los retrasos de estos u otros pagos, puede ponerse en contacto directamente con el ministerio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ni por ellas?



Si vienen a mi casa bien que tengo obra que hacer, si no, NO.


----------



## Castellano (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Menudo agujero negro de pasta, aquí muchos se están haciendo multimillonarios



Ayer por ejemplo en TVE en las imágenes salían autobuses de agencias de viajes alemanas ( el "Reisen" serigrafiado en la carrocería les delataba)"evacuando" civiles en Jerson.

Eso quien lo paga? La UE. 
Y mientras el alemán que tenga ese contrato, encantado de la vida


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Trágicas imágenes de la muerte de un héroe ruso: el comandante de un grupo de la PMC, de nombre Cherdash, gravemente herido en combate, se dirige una bala al corazón para evitar ser capturado por los nazis, permaneciendo fiel a su patria...
/Las imágenes del cuadricóptero de las AFU son publicadas por Kiev resources.../.
Descansa en paz, guerrero ruso.
☦ Memoria eterna y Reino de los Cielos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace (posiblemente recortado)_




_Deben aprender del Héroe de Siria que se suicido con una granada._


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

La oficina de Zelensky y el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informaron simultáneamente sobre el intercambio de prisioneros
Ministerio de Defensa ruso: El 24 de noviembre, el proceso de negociación dio como resultado el regreso de 50 militares rusos del territorio controlado por Kiev que habían estado en peligro de muerte mientras estaban cautivos.
Los militares liberados serán trasladados a Moscú para recibir tratamiento y rehabilitación en las instalaciones médicas del Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Todos los militares liberados recibirán la asistencia médica y psicológica necesaria.
/La foto muestra un intercambio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania./









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hoy hace día de sichi, sopa de repollo rusa,



¡Mafalda, el Visa tiene un regalo para tí!


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Exacto. Por eso los últimos presidentes de EEUU son todos criminales de guerra. Como demostró Assange. Por eso los totalitarios Otánicos metieron a Assange en el trullo. Por decir la Verdad.



Sois expertos en whatabautismo, la verdad...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Parlamento Uropedo es la institución mas corrupta desde el Senado Cartaginés.



JODER que ya es decir, corruptos hasta morir, literalmente.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

Marchamaliano dijo:


> De los pocos políticos que sueltan verdades, por eso lo quieren liquidar



Te voy a contar un secreto, la verdad es individual y no colectiva
Por eso un político de un estado jamás podrá contártela....


----------



## BELLA (24 Nov 2022)

Gracias @Harman


----------



## mazuste (24 Nov 2022)

"Complot ucraniano para volar el oleoducto ruso a Türkiye frustrado - Moscú"



https://www.rt.com/russia/5


...


----------



## delhierro (24 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Las bombas de aire guiadas, mostradas por Medvedev, cambiarán drásticamente el equilibrio de poder en el frente.*
> Hoy, 11:00
> cuatro
> 
> ...



Ya estan tardando, la ausencia de bomba planeadores más baratas que los misiles les esta retrasando en el combate urbano. Despejar casas de varios pisos si son de contrucción robusta con artillería es bastante lento. Y las de caida libre tienen 2 problemas hay que sobrevolar el objetivo con el consiguiente riesgo y puedes dar a los tuyos.

No son dificiles de fabricar , menos para una potencia en misiles. Pero el tema esta en que no pensaban que las necesitaran, una guerra terrestre larga con la OTAN no va a ocurrir , y esta guerra en Ucrania alargada artificialmente por la ayuda occidental, aunque parezca mentira no estaba en sus planes.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> JODER que ya es decir, corruptos hasta morir, literalmente.



Pero claro, envenenar a los adversarios políticos es de alguien superdecente de la muerte....

Joder, que tropa hay aquí, me lo paso bomba


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> ¡Mafalda, el Visa tiene un regalo para tí!



vengativo eres, me chivo a su mujer que se salta el regimen ya


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Croacia, Austria y Baviera cooperarán para aumentar el suministro de gas.*
> 14:53 || 24/11/2022



??????


----------



## Praktica (24 Nov 2022)

'retrasos' 'oficiales' en trenes ukros ahora:








UZ Перевезення — Затримка рейсів







uz-vezemo.com





Затримуються наступні поїзди = Los siguientes trenes sufren retrasos
tr dee


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Nov 2022)

Un poco OT, quizás. O no.


----------



## riggedd (24 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y esos serán de fiar ?



Pues si, son de fiar, en las guerras, acabar en el otro bando no es cosa tan rara. 
La lealtad se paga con sangre, eso dicen.


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexandr Lukashenko, insta a Ucrania a negociar un arreglo con Rusia para poner fin al conflicto y advierte de que, en caso contrario, será totalmente destruida.

EFE


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

*Nikol Payashian agente a sueldo de la Nato.*


El líder de Armenia expresó su frustración el miércoles por el fracaso de una alianza de seguridad liderada por Rusia para ayudar a su país ante lo que llamó agresión de Azerbaiyán.

El primer ministro *Nikol Pashinyan* cuestionó la efectividad de la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva (OTSC) de seis naciones en declaraciones de apertura de una cumbre ante la mirada del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.



Rusia, el actor dominante en la CSTO, ha sido durante mucho tiempo el principal agente de poder en la región del sur del Cáucaso, en la frontera con Turquía e Irán, donde Armenia y Azerbaiyán han librado dos guerras importantes desde el colapso de la Unión Soviética en 1991.


> Nikol Pashinyan refused to sign a declaration following the Collective Security Treaty Organization (CSTO) summit.
> 
> In fact, it means that the CSTO has collapsed completely.
> 
> ...



Pero mientras Rusia lucha en su guerra de nueve meses en Ucrania, corre el riesgo de perder influencia en partes de la antigua Unión Soviética que durante mucho tiempo ha visto como su esfera de influencia.
Los combates estallaron en septiembre entre Armenia y Azerbaiyán, y las dos partes dijeron que más de 200 soldados habían muerto.
NOTICIA RELACIONADA
*Armenia y Azerbaiyán vuelven a los choques armados en el peor momento para Putin*
RAFAEL M. MAÑUECO
Los armenios acusan al país vecino de haber haber causado la muerte de medio centenar de soldados, con ataques cerca de la región del Nagorno Karabaj
«Es deprimente que la membresía de Armenia en la OTSC no disuada a Azerbaiyán de acciones agresivas», dijo Pashinyan en la reunión en la capital armenia, Ereván.
«Hasta hoy no hemos logrado llegar a una decisión sobre una respuesta de *la OTSC a la agresión de Azerbaiyán* contra Armenia. Estos hechos dañan gravemente la imagen de la OTSC tanto dentro como fuera de nuestro país, y considero que esto es el principal fracaso. de la presidencia de Armenia de la OTSC«.
*Conflicto de Nagorno-Karabaj*
Armenia envió una solicitud directa de asistencia de la organización en septiembre, que se cumplió solo con la promesa de enviar observadores. Pashinyan contrastó eso con la rápida decisión de la alianza en enero de enviar tropas a otro estado miembro, Kazajstán, para ayudar al presidente Kassym-Jomart Tokayev a sobrevivir a una ola de disturbios.
Armenia y Azerbaiyán se culparon mutuamente por el estallido, la peor erupción de hostilidades desde 2020, cuando más de* 6.000 personas* murieron en una guerra de 44 días en la que Azerbaiyán obtuvo una serie de importantes victorias territoriales.
Los dos países han estado discutiendo durante décadas por Nagorno-Karabaj, un enclave reconocido internacionalmente como parte de Azerbaiyán pero controlado en gran medida por la población mayoritariamente étnica armenia, con el apoyo de Ereván.
En sus propios comentarios en la cumbre, Putin reconoció algunos *«problemas»* que enfrenta la CSTO, que no especificó, y dijo que se necesitaban más esfuerzos para lograr un acuerdo de paz entre Azerbaiyán y Armenia.
Eso solo sería posible si pudieran implementar acuerdos sobre la definición de sus fronteras, el desbloqueo de los enlaces de transporte y comunicaciones y la solución de problemas humanitarios, dijo.
Rusia envió 1.960 tropas de mantenimiento de la paz a la zona en virtud de un acuerdo de alto el fuego de 2020, pero aparentemente ha progresado poco en lograr que las dos partes resuelvan los problemas pendientes, incluido el estatus legal de Nagorno-Karabaj y los armenios étnicos que viven allí.
Azerbaiyán disfruta del respaldo de Turquía y no es miembro de la CSTO, que comprende Bielorrusia, Kazajstán, Kirguistán y Tayikistán, así como Rusia y Armenia.









Tensiones en la 'OTAN rusa': el primer ministro armenio se niega a firmar una declaración ante Putin


El líder armenio Nikol Pashinyan cuestionó la efectividad de la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva



www.abc.es


----------



## Vilux (24 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Lo dicho entre un nazi , como Rejón, anti ruso y uno pro ruso de los que pulan por aqui, solo hay un capricho o una casualidad cuántica.
> En todo lo demás coindicen. "poner coto al desenfreno progre...", vaya telita, lo firma el Rejón ya mismo. Lo de arruinar la vida a muchos adolescentes que aún no saben lo quieren y son muy permeables a las modas, lo dirá por estos ¿no?
> 
> 
> ...



Si la xenofobia sirve para que España se vacíe de toda la basura humana delincuente, paguitera e ilegalmente traficada, bienvenida sea.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

Rescatados 3.000 mineros ucranianos atrapados en minas tras el apagón de ayer.

Kp.ua


----------



## dabuti (24 Nov 2022)

ALERTAS DE BOMBARDEOS AHORA EN EL ESTE, SOBRE TODO EN LA REGIÓN DE JARKOV.
EXPLOSIONES ALLÍ Y EN KRIVOI ROJ.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
24 NOV, 15:44
*Explosions rock Ukraine’s Kharkov Region — media*
An air raid alert was declared on Thursday afternoon in the Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava, Sumy, Kharkov, Cherkassy and Chernigov Regions of Ukraine

KIEV, November 24. /TASS/. Explosions rocked the Kharkov Region of Ukraine, the Klimenko Time media outlet reported on Thursday.
The media outlet did not give any details.
Explosions were reported earlier on Thursday in the city of Krivoi Rog in the Dnepropetrovsk Region of Ukraine.
An air raid alert was declared on Thursday afternoon in the Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava, Sumy, Kharkov, Cherkassy and Chernigov Regions of Ukraine. The air raid warning was lifted later in the day.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

Por redes de trafico de organos internacionales, que desarticularon anteriormente, siempre hay cirujanos israelies sin escrupulos, por el medio, que operan a los desesperados y ricos occidentales o asiaticos en paises vecinos y en condiciones pauperrimas, en salas de operaciones improvisadas o en hospitales sin medios adecuados, Moldavia reune todas las condiciones para ser el lugar donde se opera y transplanta los organos de "donantes" ucranianos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Nov 2022)

Otro hilo eterno para que los retrasaos discutan la inminente derrota de Occidente por parte de rusia...


----------



## Vilux (24 Nov 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> El alargamiento de la guerra es una victoria ucraniana y una derrota para Rusia. Es una situación similar a la de Vietnam o Afganistán. El final es conocido, derrota y retirada del invasor, el problema radica es que quién debe tomar la decisión no puede ser quien cometió el error.



Rusia está haciendo caja con el alargamiento de la guerra (récord de superávit por energía), está empobreciendo, desindustrializando y desmilitarizando a los satélites de EEUU, está ganando territorio de grandes recursos y población autóctona. Y todo bajo mínimoss militates, sin grandes aspavientos y menos gasto.

La división entre los estados de la OTAN es cada vez mayor, sus poblaciones hartas de sufrir pir un pais que siempre fue un antro de putas y corrupción, hartas de mantener a parásitos inmigrantes.

Esto duratá hasta que se desbande la OTAN y la UE, Putin lo sabe y por eso se dosifica y aguanta. Un verdadero estadista nunca es impaciente, los cadáveres de sus enemigos no tardarán en verse flotando en el plácido río.


----------



## dabuti (24 Nov 2022)

LA "COMUNIDAD INTERNACIONAL" DANDO ARMAS A UCRANIA.

LA REALIDAD SEGÚN RUSIA: 25 PAÍSES OCCIDENTALES, 21 OTÁNICOS.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
24 NOV, 16:02
Russian authorities reveal how many countries are providing weapons to Ukraine
The Russian authorities revealed that among the weapons and ammunition provided to Ukraine are 122 mm MLRS rockets, 125 mm tank shells, 60 mm and 120 mm mortar rounds, howitzers and related ammunition, as well as grenade launchers, unmanned aerial vehicles, helicopters, tanks, NLAW anti-tank missiles, Javelin missile systems and other equipment
MOSCOW, November 24. /TASS/. The Russian Investigative Committee has recorded weapons supplies to Ukraine from at least 25 countries, most of them NATO members, the Russian Investigative Committee said on Thursday following an operational meeting that took place in the city of Genichensk, in the Kherson Region, and was chaired by the Investigative Committee’s chief Alexander Bastrykin.

"Investigators continue to record evidence of weapons supplies to Ukraine by Western countries. The activities involve at least 25 countries, and 21 of them are NATO members," the statement reads.

The Russian authorities revealed that among the weapons and ammunition provided to Ukraine are 122 mm MLRS rockets, 125 mm tank shells, 60 mm and 120 mm mortar rounds, howitzers and related ammunition, as well as grenade launchers, unmanned aerial vehicles, helicopters, tanks, NLAW anti-tank missiles, Javelin missile systems and other equipment


----------



## Peineto (24 Nov 2022)

Generadores alemanes ya en venta. La ayuda humanitaria a las mafias ogronianas funciona perfectamente.


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ALERTAS DE BOMBARDEOS AHORA EN EL ESTE, SOBRE TODO EN LA REGIÓN DE JARKOV.
> EXPLOSIONES ALLÍ Y EN KRIVOI ROJ.



Hay que ser bobo. Jarkov está a 20 km de la frontera rusa y lo único que rusia puede hacer tras 8 meses es bombardear las infraestructuras civiles de la ciudad ocasionalmente. Hasta el más subnormal estaría de acuerdo en que asistimos a un fracaso militar de rusia de proporciones cósmicas que tendrá implicaciones enormes y nefastas en el futuro del país. Cualquiera ve eso, menos vosotros, porque no llegáis ni a subnormales. Sinceramente me da asco escribir en este hilo porque no sois personas, sois borregos cuya única pretensión es mentiros a vosotros mismos para simular que la realidad se ajusta a vuestras expectativas. Qué asco por Dios.

Un saludito


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

*Dirección de Starobelsk
Situación a las 18.00 horas del 24 de noviembre de 2022*

La situación en la dirección de Starobelsk se mantiene prácticamente sin cambios. Tanto las unidades rusas como las tropas enemigas realizan una defensa de posición sin desplegar grandes fuerzas.

Los bandos intercambian ataques de artillería y de sabotaje para "sondear" la línea del frente.

Los asentamientos en diferentes partes del frente se encuentran en una "zona gris" y ni las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ni las AFU tienen un control seguro sobre ellos.

En el sector de Kupyan-Svatov, el mando de las brigadas mecanizadas 14ª y 92ª está restableciendo la preparación para el combate de las unidades y llevando a cabo una rotación planificada de personal.

▪ En las cercanías de Stelmakhivka, los operadores de UAV de la 92ª Brigada realizan el reconocimiento de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y minan a distancia el terreno con minas antipersona PFM-1 en las zonas amenazadas.

▪ Varios morteros de 120 mm han sido trasladados a Sinkovka para llevar a cabo el bombardeo de los bastiones de vanguardia rusos, y las unidades TERO han llegado al oeste de Kislovka.

En el sector de Limansky, los grupos de reconocimiento y sabotaje de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizan salidas regulares a las posiciones ucranianas cerca de Torskoye. La artillería de las AFU está disparando indiscriminadamente contra las zonas donde se sospecha que hay cazas rusos.

De momento, hay una relativa calma en la dirección de Starobelsk. Las AFU se están preparando para una ofensiva a gran escala.

Las reservas se están concentrando en la región de Kharkiv. Es probable que el mando ucraniano espere la llegada de algunas formaciones desde la dirección de Kherson.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


>



La mayor tasa de atenuación lumínica se la lleva Jarkov. Kiev y el oeste resisten.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Nuestros compañeros eslovacos del canal de Telegram @casusbellilive informan sobre el paso de un tren con cinco obuses autopropulsados Dana por la ciudad de Dubnica en Eslovaquia en dirección a Ucrania.

Los cañones de esta modificación ya fueron transferidos a las AFU en primavera. Es posible que se trate de nuevas unidades como parte del próximo paquete de ayuda militar. Sin embargo, los proyectiles usados del calibre 152 son ahora escasos, por lo que el envío de nuevos es muy dudoso.

Lo más probable es que estas cinco unidades hayan sido reparadas en Eslovaquia, en la planta de fabricación de Dubnica nad Váhom, ya que en Ucrania no hay infraestructura para el mantenimiento de estos equipos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de que no es un regalo y es un préstamo, no se lo creen ni ellos. La mayor parte es a fondo perdido, pero si dices eso, seguramente a la gente le siente mal ver como sus impuestos se regalan a Ucrania mientras la sanidad pública y la educación (por ejemplo en España) cada vez va peor porque no hay dinero.



Esta claro que es un eufemismo, es imposible que los dirigentes europeos de la UE piensen que la guerra la ganara Ucrania y que devolvera los "prestamos", cuanto mas tiempo se alargue la guerra, mas posibilidades hay de que Ucrania desaparezca del mapa.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On November 24, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck Ukrainian energy facilities in Ladyzhyn with high-precision missiles; Russia struck Ukrainian energy facilities in Kyiv with high-precision missiles;...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 24 de noviembre de 2022 







 Rusia atacó instalaciones energéticas ucranianas en Ladyzhyn con misiles de alta precisión;
 Rusia atacó instalaciones energéticas ucranianas en Kyiv con misiles de alta precisión;
 Rusia atacó instalaciones energéticas ucranianas en Kremenchuk con misiles de alta precisión;
 Rusia atacó instalaciones energéticas ucranianas en Mykolaiv con misiles de alta precisión;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Chervonopopovka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Bakhmut;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Pavlivka;
 Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron 4 drones ucranianos cerca de Blagoveshchenka, en la República Popular de Donetsk, y de Novopokrovka, en la región de Zaporozhye.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 Nov 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Sinceramente me da asco escribir en este hilo porque no sois personas, sois borregos cuya única pretensión es mentiros a vosotros mismos para simular que la realidad se ajusta a vuestras expectativas. Qué asco por Dios.
> 
> Un saludito



Te saco por 2 min. del ignore. Si te da tanto asco no entres al hilo y vete al hilo de desinformación del Chusky.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On November 24, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the Russian Army and the AFU continue in Soledar; Clashes between the Russian Army and the AFU continue...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 24 de noviembre de 2022







 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU en Soledar;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el ejército ruso y las AFU en Mariinka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Ugledar;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Bakhmut;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Debrova;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Brestove;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Avdiivka.


----------



## quinciri (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Menudo agujero negro de pasta, aquí muchos se están haciendo multimillonarios



Preguntaselo a la Von der Pfizer y demás que ya se forraron con las vacunas ...


----------



## VonNeumann (24 Nov 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Otro hilo eterno para que los retrasaos discutan la inminente derrota de Occidente por parte de rusia...



Está claro que los listos sois vosotros con vuestros hilos de onanismo necrófilo y vuestros "Rusia ha sido derrotada".

Seguid así que vais a espabilar de golpe, y después vendrán las lágrimas.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Defensa más 43%, economía menos 20%: cómo cambiará el presupuesto de Rusia en 2023

La Duma Estatal aprobó el proyecto de presupuesto para 2023. En su planificación se tuvieron en cuenta factores económicos externos, así como un aumento de los gastos militares debido a la USS.

Los ingresos del presupuesto federal disminuirán de 27,69 billones de bruselas en el actual 2022 a 26,13 billones en el próximo año, mientras que los gastos aumentarán ligeramente, pasando de 29,01 a 29,06 billones de bruselas. El déficit presupuestario se mantendrá y aumentará del 0,9% al 2,0% del PIB.

Cuando se trata de gastos presupuestarios, no sólo es importante el panorama general, sino también la situación de áreas específicas. Por ejemplo, se gastará un 43% más en "Defensa Nacional" en relación con el proyecto de presupuesto de 2022 (de 3,5 a 4,9 billones de rublos). Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que el gasto real en defensa en 2022 ascenderá a 4,7 billones, ya que el proyecto de presupuesto para ese año se formó antes de la puesta en marcha de la USO.

La seguridad nacional y las fuerzas del orden también recibirán un 50% más. Pero para ganar en alguna parte, es necesario perder en alguna parte: el gasto en la Economía Nacional se reducirá en un 20%.

El proyecto de presupuesto señala claramente el deseo de continuar con la ENE, manteniendo o aumentando la intensidad de las operaciones de combate. Esto permite ser optimista, ya que no hay perspectivas de "Estambul II" y otras "decisiones difíciles". El descenso del gasto en iniciativas económicas es una confirmación indirecta de las previsiones del Banco Central sobre el PIB de Rusia.

En general, los datos sugieren que las tendencias posteriores al 24 de febrero continúan: "no será lo mismo que antes".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## quinciri (24 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Pues si son rusos o se sienten rusos que deserten. Es lo que yo haría, vamos, a la menor oportunidad.



Espero que esta hipótesis suya no tarde mucho en irse haciendo realidad. 

Tic, tac . ...


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


>



Bobadas para bobos. ¿Por qué no hay luces en rusia?? Essss queee allí había una nube... essss queee putin las ha apagado para engañar a la nato.... esss quuee esto, es que lo otro, es que lo de más allá..

Lo único cierto es que vuestros padres os deberían haber dado unos buenos cintazos a su debido tiempo. Ahora ya es demasiado tarde.

Qué asco por Dios


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Los monumentos a Catalina la Grande y al comandante Suvorov serán demolidos en Odesa. Se trata de un movimiento esperado de las autoridades de la ciudad ocupada por los nazis.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

Cuidado con el titular de el mundo, que lo ponen como si acabasen de descubrir la pólvora. ¿Que se pensaban que lo hacían porque se aburrían? Lógicamente si reduces recursos (casi infinitos a día de hoy gracias a Occidente) y evitas que tengan energía para construir más armas, usar las que tienen, estaciones de trenes para mover armamento etc etc pues más facilidades de poder doblegar a tu rival. Es curioso lo de Zelenski (porque el dijo esto mismo cuando comenzaron estos ataques y ahora la prensa lo da como verdad absoluta) y la prensa, ahora una guerra (u operación especial, como la quieran llamar) no se gana solo aniquilando armamento en el frente, se gana reduciendo el potencial de tu enemigo para hacer llegar ese armamento y reduciendo su economía para que pueda pagar menos armamento (en este caso menos importante ya que se lo pagan todo otros paises, pero cuanto más gasten antes se pueden plantear dejar de enviar dinero)

*Rusia admite que martillea la infraestructura ucraniana para doblegar a Kiev*


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

La Comisión Europea insta a los Estados miembros de la UE a que envíen a Ucrania transformadores de alta tensión y generadores de energía al por mayor - Comisario europeo

Antes, el ministro de Energía ucraniano, Halushchenko, mantuvo conversaciones telefónicas con el comisario europeo de Energía, Kadri Simson, y con el Departamento de Energía de Estados Unidos, y solicitó el suministro de equipos de alta tensión para restablecer el sistema energético del país.
"Hoy necesitamos equipos de alta tensión para restablecer y estabilizar el sistema eléctrico", dijo.
El Primer Ministro ucraniano, Shmygal, mantuvo ayer una reunión con los jefes de las misiones diplomáticas e instituciones del país en el extranjero y afirmó que el suministro de equipos energéticos a Ucrania por parte de los socios era una prioridad.
Pero Occidente no produce la gama necesaria de productos energéticos (otros estándares), por lo que tiene que utilizar las antiguas reservas de las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Ucrania está inundando Moldavia. Después de que Kiev aumentara el vertido de agua en su central hidroeléctrica, los pueblos moldavos cercanos a la ciudad de Ataki se han inundado. Se ha declarado una amenaza de inundación en el país.
El Centro Estatal de Hidrología de Moldavia ha declarado el "código naranja" por la descarga extrema de agua en la central hidroeléctrica ucraniana de Novodnestrovsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## quinciri (24 Nov 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Esto duratá hasta que se desbande la OTAN y la UE, Putin lo sabe y por eso se dosifica y aguanta. Un verdadero estadista nunca es impaciente, los cadáveres de sus enemigos no tardarán en verse flotando en el plácido río.



Lo de que la OTAN termine petando definitivamente con el pastel que han montado en Ucrania creo que ya lo insinuo como posibilidad el general Macgregor en video entrevistándolo que colgué ayer ....

Y Fernando Moragon tampoco le ve mucho futuro ni a la OTAN ni a la UE ...


----------



## Trajanillo (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Hemos sancionado por encima de nuestras posibilidades.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

*Polonia reconoció la fatiga de Europa por el apoyo financiero de Ucrania*
Myśl Polska: Europa ha perdido su deseo de proporcionar apoyo financiero a Ucrania


24 ноября 2022








En Occidente, el régimen del presidente es cada vez menos apoyado Ucrania Vladimir Zelensky debido al mal uso de fondos. El observador escribe sobre esto Myśl Polska Sylvia Gorlitsky.


Eliminación táctica: cómo Zelensky "eligió" a los oligarcas
El presupuesto ucraniano pagará la transferencia de empresas bajo el control del Ministerio de Defensa
Indicó que Kiev ya recibió y continúa recibiendo asistencia financiera relativamente grande de la Unión Europea y ESTADOS UNIDOS.
"Al mismo tiempo, existe una creciente preocupación, tanto para el Atlántico como en la Unión Europea, de que los fondos transferidos no se utilicen como deberían", dijo el periodista en un artículo fechado el 22 de noviembre.

Gorlitskaya, refiriéndose a la información del columnista de Fox News Candice Owens, afirma que Zelensky y su séquito transfirieron dinero occidental para fines personales. En particular, gastaron alrededor de $ 50 millones en la compra de bienes inmuebles en Suiza.
"Además, la Unión Europea ha notado que el 90% de la asistencia financiera y material enviada literalmente se derrite en circunstancias e instrucciones inexplicables", dice la publicación.
En este contexto, como se señala en el artículo, Occidente ha exigido con mayor frecuencia que el gobierno ucraniano proporcione información sobre lo que van a proporcionar los fondos proporcionados a Kiev "Periódico Ru".
Sin embargo, más temprano el mismo día se supo que el Parlamento Europeo aprobó un nuevo paquete de apoyo para Ucrania de la Unión Europea por un monto de hasta € 18 mil millones para 2023.
Los países occidentales han fortalecido el apoyo militar y financiero para Ucrania en medio de una operación especial rusa para proteger Donbass La decisión se tomó en el contexto de un agravamiento de la situación en la región como resultado del bombardeo del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



¡¡Pues esa cantidad hay algunos días que yo no lo gano..!!


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## quinciri (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hemos sancionado por encima de nuestras posibilidades.



Y al mas puro estilo kamikaze ...

Hasta los rusos deben de estar flipando con tanta irracionalidad.


----------



## Peineto (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los monumentos a Catalina la Grande y al comandante Suvorov serán demolidos en Odesa. Se trata de un movimiento esperado de las autoridades de la ciudad ocupada por los nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vuelven los iconoclastas...


----------



## Elimina (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secreto, la verdad es individual y no colectiva
> Por eso un político de un estado jamás podrá contártela....



Yo creo que tienes un problema con la verdad


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

*La Comisión Europea pidió a los países de la UE que envíen generadores eléctricos a Ucrania de forma masiva*


24 ноября 2022, 18:45








La Comisión Europea (CE) pidió a los países de la Unión Europea (UE) que brinden asistencia a Ucrania enviando en masa transformadores de alto voltaje y generadores eléctricos allí. Esto fue anunciado el 24 de noviembre por el Comisionado Europeo de Energía, Kadri Simson, luego de una reunión informal de ministros europeos de energía.


Objetivos alcanzados: los misiles rusos eliminaron la infraestructura crítica de Ucrania
Cómo esto afectará la situación en el área de la SVO
“Pedimos a los estados miembros de la UE que brinden nuevamente asistencia a Ucrania. La primera prioridad son los transformadores y generadores de alto voltaje. La Comisión Europea ayudará en su entrega a regiones específicas del país ", lo cita TASS .
Cabe señalar que al comienzo de la reunión, el Ministro de Energía de Ucrania, German Galushchenko, se puso en contacto de forma remota e informó "sobre el estado crítico de la infraestructura energética del país".".

En la víspera del 23 de noviembre, el jefe de la oficina del presidente de Ucrania, Andrei Ermak, dijo que los cortes de energía en Ucrania puede durar semanas, en relación con el cual el país necesita una reserva estratégica de generadores. Dijo esto a través de un enlace de video, participando en el lanzamiento de un proyecto para ayudar a las ciudades europeas a suministrar generadores a Ucrania.
Según él, el proyecto de los países europeos puede ayudar a los ucranianos a "sobrevivir al invierno más difícil en la historia moderna del país".". Señaló que Ucrania necesita equipos de alto voltaje, en particular transformadores de motor, interruptores automáticos, relés y descargas.
Además, The Washington Post informó que Washington está considerando crear en Polonia reservar repuestos, que se enviará a Ucrania para la restauración operativa de la infraestructura energética.
El 22 de noviembre, el jefe de Ukrenergo, Vladimir Kudritsky, dijo que todos los operadores y autoridades de infraestructura crítica de Ucrania fueron informados de qué hacer si cortes de energía a gran escala Según él, la probabilidad de apagón depende de la naturaleza y la escala del daño causado al sistema energético durante un ataque con misiles.
El 18 de noviembre, el primer ministro ucraniano, Denis Shmygal, declaró eso casi la mitad del sistema energético del país discapacitado. También dijo que debido a la situación actual, Kiev necesita asistencia adicional de la Unión Europea (UE), que se destinará a la compra de equipos y gas de energía.
Desde el 10 de octubre, las tropas rusas han estado atacando las instalaciones de comando militar, energía y comunicaciones en Ucrania. Como explicó el Presidente de la Federación de Rusia Vladimir Putin, esa fue la respuesta a actos terroristas del régimen de Kiev, en particular en el puente de Crimea.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se quejan de que las lluvias inundan las trincheras y es imposible permanecer en ellas.
Es importante comprender que no sólo las AFU se ven afectadas por el clima y que nuestros soldados se enfrentan a dificultades similares.
La situación empezará a cambiar en cuanto la nieve lo cubra todo y el suelo se congele.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Yo creo que tienes un problema con la verdad



No realmente, sois vosotros los que pensáis que todo se puede reducir a estados


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

* Dirección norte de Ucrania
Situación a las 19.00 horas del 24 de noviembre de 2022*

La situación en el norte y noreste de Ucrania sigue siendo tensa. La liberación de importantes recursos de la dirección de Kherson abre un amplio espacio para su despliegue en otras zonas, incluso en la RNL y en la frontera con Rusia.

En la región de Kiev, los GDR ucranianos siguen operando en la frontera con Bielorrusia, cerca del trazado de Denysovychi y del paso fronterizo de Vilcha.

▪ Las tripulaciones de artillería entrenadas por la 43ª Brigada de Artillería en Devichki han sido desplegadas en zonas fronterizas y asentamientos a 30-40 km de la región de Gomel.

En la región de Chernihiv, en las cercanías de Hotiyevka, el enemigo está reconociendo el terreno para equipar posiciones de tiro de artillería.

▪ Unidades de artillería armadas con MLRS Olha de fabricación ucraniana han llegado a la zona de Semenovka.

En la región de Sumy, el movilizado 151º batallón de la 117ª Brigada TRO de las AFU se está entrenando en el campo de entrenamiento de Krasnopolye bajo la dirección de instructores.

▪ Además, un tren cargado de gasóleo ha llegado desde Polonia desde la estación de Dorohusk a la de Nizy, al sur de Sumy.

En la región de Kharkiv, los agentes del SBU están llevando a cabo actividades de filtración en las zonas limítrofes con la región de Belgorod.

▪ En los alrededores de Prudyanka y Goptovka operan grupos de reconocimiento del batallón nacionalista Kraken, equipados con copters.

▪ El 227º batallón de la 127ª obr TRO está instalando lugares de despliegue temporal cerca de Izbicki. El personal llegará allí en los próximos días con ocho BBM.

▪ Las unidades de ingenieros están trabajando para restaurar los puentes y los cruces sobre el río Seversky Donets, previamente destruidos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta claro que es un eufemismo, es imposible que los dirigentes europeos de la UE piensen que la guerra la ganara Ucrania y que devolvera los "prestamos", cuanto mas tiempo se alargue la guerra, mas posibilidades hay de que Ucrania desaparezca del mapa.



Pues es justo al revés


----------



## coscorron (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



En que parte de Odessa es eso exactamente?? No es para mi, es para un amigo que también se esta quitando ...

: - )


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *La Comisión Europea pidió a los países de la UE que envíen generadores eléctricos a Ucrania de forma masiva*
> 
> 
> 24 ноября 2022, 18:45
> ...



Estos son los más fiables


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estos son los más fiables



Un clásico de nuestras bicicletas de jóvenes…y ya llovió….


----------



## Elimina (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No realmente, sois vosotros los que pensáis que todo se puede reducir a estados



También tienes un problema con el "yo y vosotros"


----------



## Jotagb (24 Nov 2022)

Así es como se ve Ucrania desde el espacio ahora.

Un país sin electricidad tras los ataques con misiles de ayer a infraestructuras energéticas


----------



## vettonio (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Camuflaje invernal.

Les van a correr a hostias hasta la frontera húngara.


----------



## dabuti (24 Nov 2022)

AVANCES en el Donbás de la mano de chechenos y la milicia de la LPR.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
24 NOV, 16:39
*Chechen battalion, LPR militia successfully advancing in Soledar — commander*
LPR Assistant Interior Minister Vitaly Kiselyov said earlier that the Ukrainian military made an attempt to conduct reconnaissance by fire near Soledar and the Russia-Donbass allied forces were thwarting the attack by artillery fire

LUGANSK, November 24. /TASS/. Fighters of the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR) and Chechnya’s Akhmat battalion are successfully advancing in Spornoye and Soledar in the Donetsk area, Apty Alaudinov, defense aide to the Chechen Republic’s head, Akhmat commander and deputy commander of the LPR people’s militia 2nd army corps, told TASS on Thursday.
"In Spornoye, we are moving forward… In Soledar, our units - the Akhmat special operations forces and the 2nd army corps [of the LPR people’s militia] - have advanced quite well. That is, the units in Soledar are moving forward every day incrementally and we do not issue instructions to our forces to make abrupt movements to avoid large casualties," the commander said.
LPR Assistant Interior Minister Vitaly Kiselyov said earlier that the Ukrainian military made an attempt to conduct reconnaissance by fire near Soledar and the Russia-Donbass allied forces were thwarting the attack by artillery fire.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (24 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> A mi me profunden asco varios de esa lista, pero más asco me producen los ASESINOS DE ANCIANOS BIOTERRORISTAS CALVOS RATA QUE SALEN DE BOTELLON CON 40 AÑOS PARA LUEGO INFECTAR A SUS PADRES Y MATARLOS.
> 
> SON LOS MISMOS RUSOS LOS QUE HAN PROPAGADO BULOS SOBRE EL COVID, LES HACES EL JUEGO, HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.
> 
> ...



BRVTAL.


----------



## mazuste (24 Nov 2022)

Los residentes suben a los trenes para escapar del invierno "potencialmente mortal" en Jerson y Mykolaiv


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> También tienes un problema con el "yo y vosotros"



Ja,ja,ja me parto


----------



## Nuzzo (24 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Camuflaje invernal.
> 
> Les van a correr a hostias hasta la frontera húngara.



Filmado en Febrero 2022


Estos tanques ya son chatarra.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Vladimir Rogov informa a t.me/vrogov/6227 que las explosiones cerca de Melitopol fueron el resultado del trabajo de nuestro sistema de defensa aérea en el derribo de objetivos aéreos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (24 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Yo creo que tienes un problema con la verdad



El concepto de la verdad como algo individual es tan liberaloide como falso.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos han asesinado al menos a 100 personas en Kherson y otras 200 han desaparecido durante la ocupación de la ciudad por parte del ejército ucraniano, ha dicho Malkevich.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

Prensa rusa sospecha de pasteleos Putinianos.


Maxim Fomin: No hay acuerdo en el frente de Donetsk

Maxim Fomin - "Vladlen Tatarsky" - un voluntario, un escritor - que cerca de Donetsk hay literalmente tierra arrasada, la artillería y la aviación están trabajando.
Las tropas rusas están tratando de alejar al enemigo de la capital de la RPD.
Y algunos acuerdos surgen más si te sumerges en Internet, porque todo tipo de acuerdos de granos y amoníaco no inspiran confianza.

"voenkorKotenok"


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Vladimir Putin se ha fijado como objetivo no sólo aumentar la cantidad de equipos militares producidos, sino también mejorar sus características

Durante su intervención en una reunión del Consejo de Coordinación de las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, Vladímir Putin señaló que era necesario introducir objetivos con plazos para suministrar todo lo necesario a las Fuerzas Armadas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (24 Nov 2022)

Parece confirmarse el rumor de que hay un conflicto en la factoría de Zhengzhou R.P. China y enfrentamientos con la policía posiblemente iniciados por los confinamientos de la política 0 cocovid.
Por mi parte sigo pensando, como desde el inicio de la gran mascarada, que esta operación iba destinada a domesticar las masas y prepararlas para acatar las órdenes de ir a los diversos mataderps que han preparado desde hace años.
Antes de iniciar la lectura del artñiculo pónganse el bozal y respiren con fruición CO2, evitarán el calentamiento global y palmarán de cualquier miasma que les afecte unos pulmones deteriorados.

Enfrentamientos entre los trabajadores y la policía china por los confinamientos - mpr21


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso sigue destruyendo equipos de la OTAN
La foto muestra el SAU Krab polaco de 155 mm hecho pedazos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

*Macron exige castigo para Rusia por ataques a Ucrania.
*
El presidente francés está indignado por el atentado del 23 de noviembre.

“Cualquier ataque a la infraestructura civil es un crimen de guerra y no debe quedar impune”, tuiteó Macron.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

Que cosas más curiosas se hacen en Europa. No se tiene en cuenta el tamaño de los depósitos de cada país, es lo mismo tener un depósito que te da para una semana que para un año. Tampoco se tiene en cuenta el consumo de gas de cada país, no es lo mismo necesitar un 200% de lo que tienes en los depósitos para pasar un invierno, que tener un consumo bajo de gas y que te baste con un 50% Pero claro, si obligas a ese 90% pagan justos por pecadores, los que más almacenes de gas tienen y también menos consumo, a llenar almacenes obligatoriamente para luego suministrarle por ejemplo a Alemania el que necesite.

*BRUSELAS FIJA EN UN 90% EL LLENADO DE LOS ALMACENES DE GAS DE LA UE.* La Comisión Europea ha fijado las trayectorias de llenado para 2023 con un reglamento que establece la obligación de que los Estados miembro llenen sus instalaciones de almacenamiento de gas al 90% antes del 1 de noviembre de 2023 para asegurar el suministro y estar bien preparados para el invierno del año que viene.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Macron exige castigo para Rusia por ataques a Ucrania.*
> 
> El presidente francés está indignado por el atentado del 23 de noviembre.
> 
> “Cualquier ataque a la infraestructura civil es un crimen de guerra y no debe quedar impune”, tuiteó Macron.



¿No te cansas de ser una cínica?


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿No te cansas de ser una cínica?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271536



Y tú un HIJODELAGRANPUTA?????puta rata china.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú un HIJODELAGRANPUTA?????puta rata china.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

*La brigada 58 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podría abandonar Bakhmut*: detalles

Los militares de la 58ª brigada de infantería motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estacionados en Bakhmut (Artemovsk), publicaron un mensaje al mando.
Manifestaban que se negaban a realizar misiones de combate debido a la alta actividad de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, las pérdidas asociadas y otros problemas a los que el mando no da respuesta. La unidad que fue considerada una de las más preparadas para el combate, está al borde de la desaparición.

En julio debido a las grandes pérdidas parte de los militares de la 58ª brigada de infantería motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya desertaron de sus posiciones y regresaron a casa, a la ciudad de Konotop, región de Sumy, negándose a continuar con las operaciones militares.

En agosto durante la operación ofensiva en Soledar, los cañones Giacint-S y los helicópteros de ataque Mi-28NM del ejército ruso eliminaron a más del 50% del personal y equipo del 15º batallón de la brigada, lo que provocó una segunda oleada de deserción.

Según Military Chronicle, en este otoño, las mayores pérdidas en la 58.ª brigada las sufrieron los batallones separados de infantería motorizada 13.º y 15.º, un batallón de artillería autopropulsada atacada por drones Lancet-3 así como una compañía de reconocimiento de Mercenarios canadienses y finlandeses eliminados en el asedio de Ivangrad - Experimentado a fines de octubre. En esta área las unidades de PMC Wagner están progresando activamente.

Según las intercepciones de radio la capacidad de combate de la brigada 58 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut se ha reducido en un 60-65%. Para evitar otra fuga de militares de esta formación llegaron a la ciudad el PMC estadounidense Mozart y partes de la 241 Brigada de Defensa Territorial.


----------



## magufone (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



18000 _minolles_ es lo que le quieren dar a Ucrania...


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Falta la puta rata china:


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



No será en Odessa, será en Putessa!!


----------



## Iskra (24 Nov 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania planean reanudar el ataque a Svatovo y Kremennaya en la RPL en los próximos 5 a 7 días.
/oficial NM LPR Andrey Marochko/

Según los corresponsales militares rusos, es en la dirección de Svatovo que los materiales de construcción y las estructuras de hormigón se transfieren activamente para fortalecer las líneas de defensa.

Bueno, si no fuera porque nos llevan a todos a la ruina, el show del parlamento europedo lo calificaría como una payasada.
Las "instituciones" de la eurounión europeda (también conocida comolas 27 colonias) dan verdaderamente mucha vergüenza desde todos los puntos de vista. Pero eso sí, ellos viven de puta madre, y sus amos son bien agradecidos.


----------



## Praktica (24 Nov 2022)

*Los cortes masivos de electricidad en Ucrania causan problemas a las FAU con el suministro de combustible y armas por ferrocarril*
Hoy, 11:06
https://topwar.ru/205619-massovoe-o...avkoj-po-zheleznoj-doroge-gsm-i-oruzhija.html
tr dee

Los ataques masivos con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra instalaciones de infraestructuras críticas en Ucrania han acabado, si no por completo, con el sistema eléctrico del país, sí que lo han acercado al colapso total. Es obvio que el objetivo del comando ruso no es desenergizar los hogares *y otras instalaciones civiles. El objetivo principal es crear problemas al régimen de Kiev en términos de producción, reparación, almacenamiento y, sobre todo, suministro de armas, municiones y combustible para las necesidades de las FAU. En primer lugar, se trata de interrumpir los envíos de armas occidentales por ferrocarril.*

Aunque *tampoco hay que descartar algún efecto secundario psicológico para los ucranianos, que ahora están evaluando plenamente las consecuencias de las acciones de sus autoridades,* que provocaron un conflicto militar con Rusia.

En la actualidad, e*l apagón energético se observa en casi todos los oblasts,* asentamientos grandes y no tan grandes de Ucrania. El jefe adjunto de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, Kyrylo Tymoshenko, dijo que hasta ahora se había restablecido el suministro de energía a cerca del 20% de los consumidores de la región de Kiev. S*egún la Policía Nacional, 1.125 asentamientos permanecen sin energía eléctrica en la región,* y las fuerzas del orden han pasado a un modo de servicio reforzado.

*En la propia capital, incluso las instalaciones críticas no pueden ser restauradas a la red. Se ha suspendido el transporte eléctrico terrestre; en lugar de tranvías y trolebuses, se han puesto autobuses adicionales de capacidad muy limitada. Los trenes subterráneos funcionan, pero con largas interrupciones.* El alcalde de Kiev, Vitaliy Klitschko, dijo que el plazo en el que la capital volverá a tener electricidad depende del restablecimiento del equilibrio en el sistema energético ucraniano, ya que Kiev forma parte de él.

*En Odessa, según las autoridades locales, las infraestructuras críticas han sido REalimentadas, pero el transporte eléctrico no funciona. *La mitad de los habitantes de la región de Dnipropetrovsk ya disponen de energía eléctrica, según el gobernador Valentin Reznichenko, pero se apagará periódicamente para ahorrar dinero.

*En la región de Ivano-Frankivsk se han introducido a la vez todos los horarios posibles de apagones, desde los horarios hasta los apagones especiales de emergencia. *Al mismo tiempo, la Oficina Presidencial dice que la región está conectada a la red eléctrica. Aparentemente, esto no garantiza que la luz se restablezca rápidamente.

El jefe de la Administración Estatal Regional de Mykolayiv, Vitaliy Kim, escribe que la región no pudo ser encendida en el primer intento: Está eliminado. Estamos construyendo la generación. Hasta ahora, la mayoría de las veces *estamos pendientes de los generadores.

"Los ferrocarriles ucranianos han informado de interrupciones en los trenes debido a las perturbaciones en la infraestructura energética, con locomotoras diésel de reserva implicadas. *Hay problemas con el cumplimiento de los horarios de los trenes en las regiones de Kiev, Dnipro (Dnipropetrovsk), Vinnitsya, Lviv, Sumy y Kharkiv. Según el comunicado de la empresa,* la circulación de trenes eléctricos de cercanías en Kiev se ha suspendido por completo. Los edificios de las estaciones de ferrocarril también están desenergizados y se están pasando a la energía de reserva.*

Los expertos señalan que *el apagón del sistema ferroviario causa problemas no sólo con las locomotoras eléctricas. Las señales, los semáforos ferroviarios, las barreras en los cruces de ferrocarril y los relés de los controladores se alimentan de la red eléctrica. Por lo tanto, un corte de energía significará que el uso de locomotoras diesel será extremadamente difícil, lo que significa que la entrega de equipo de combate, municiones, proyectiles y armas directamente reparadas o nuevas a la línea del frente será extremadamente difícil.

Si los problemas con el transporte ferroviario siguen empeorando, el último paquete de 400 millones de dólares de ayuda militar estadounidense, que consiste principalmente en municiones, corre el riesgo de quedarse atascado en algún lugar de Polonia. *Obviamente, esto complacerá a Varsovia, que busca febrilmente fondos para llevar a cabo ambiciosos planes militaristas.

*Los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos no podrán restaurar las subestaciones transformadoras destruidas de forma rápida y completa. La peculiaridad de estas subestaciones es que son de la época soviética, y las instalaciones de producción de transformadores se encuentran en Ucrania y Rusia. *En Ucrania, estas fábricas están fuera de servicio y, naturalmente, Rusia no va a suministrar los equipos.

Ayer, Zelensky intervino por vídeo en una reunión de emergencia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, convocada por iniciativa de Ucrania (que no es miembro del Consejo de Seguridad), sobre los ataques rusos al sector energético ucraniano. El presidente ucraniano pidió a la ONU que condenara el terror energético, así como que privara a Rusia de su poder de veto. Además, Zelenskyy ha pedido tradicionalmente a los países socios que proporcionen a Ucrania sistemas de defensa antiaérea, algo que no es en absoluto competencia del Consejo de Seguridad.

*En respuesta, el representante permanente de Rusia ante la ONU, Vasily Nebenzia, dijo que los ataques se llevaron a cabo "para debilitar y destruir el potencial militar de nuestros oponentes" y también "en respuesta al bombeo de armas occidentales a este país (Ucrania)".* Según él, los ataques con cohetes continuarán hasta que Kiev "adopte una posición realista que le permita discutir e intentar resolver en el marco de las negociaciones las cuestiones que nos obligaron a iniciar la operación".

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó el ataque masivo con misiles en el territorio de Ucrania. Como se informa en el nuevo informe, todos los objetos designados fueron alcanzados: se lograron los objetivos del ataque.*


https://es.topwar.ru/205644-massirovannym-raketnym-udarom-narushena-perebroska-zheleznodorozhnym-transportom-rezervov-vsu-minoborony.html



Según el departamento militar ruso, *el miércoles 23 de noviembre se llevaron a cabo ataques en el sistema de mando y control militar de Ucrania,* así como en las instalaciones de energía asociadas con él. Los militares, como siempre, no dan detalles, enviándonos a fuentes no oficiales, *pero confirman que todos los objetivos designados fueron alcanzados. También se interrumpió la transferencia de reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por ferrocarril. Misiles aéreos, terrestres y marítimos participaron en el ataque.* *En general, los misiles de los que “nos quedamos sin”* en marzo, a juzgar por las declaraciones provenientes de Kyiv, g*olpearon nuevamente a Ucrania. 

El Ministerio de Defensa destacó que esta vez no se llevó a cabo ni un solo ataque con misiles contra Kyiv, y toda la destrucción fue resultado de la torpeza de los artilleros antiaéreos ucranianos y la caída de misiles antiaéreos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. *Según información extraoficial, durante la redada de ayer, el sistema de defensa aérea noruego NASAMS también logró "distinguirse", la tripulación estrelló el misil del complejo contra un edificio residencial.

*Asimismo, durante el pasado día, durante el combate de contrabatería, se destruyó una instalación Grad MLRS y dos radares de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50 y AN/TPQ-36. Ambos hechos en los EE.UU.*


----------



## Azrael_II (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Y hoy?


----------



## NoRTH (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se quejan de que las lluvias inundan las trincheras y es imposible permanecer en ellas.
> Es importante comprender que no sólo las AFU se ven afectadas por el clima y que nuestros soldados se enfrentan a dificultades similares.
> La situación empezará a cambiar en cuanto la nieve lo cubra todo y el suelo se congele.
> 
> ...



que aprendan a hacerlas .....


----------



## Iskra (24 Nov 2022)

"Estados Unidos siempre apoya a sus aliados":
Una perspectiva china Rogandar/32663 sobre la crisis ucraniana.
Escrito en los de cuchillos: "fuga de capitales, escasez de energía, refugiados, crisis alimentaria"


Suscríbete: InfoDefenseESPAÑOL


----------



## Iskra (24 Nov 2022)

❗Putin otorgó al comandante militar Semyon Pegov la Orden del Valor

Putin otorgó a Semyon Pegov, el autor del proyecto WarGonzo, la Orden del Valor. El premio fue otorgado "por el valor en el desempeño del deber profesional".

"¡Yo sirvo a Rusia!" — comentó sobre el premio comandante militar.



Bien ganada medalla. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Iskra (24 Nov 2022)

La revista española El Jueves se burla del presidente polaco Duda después de la reciente broma de Lexus y Vovan liusivaya/2188 que incluso aparecen en la portada.

- Emmanuel, ¡no quiero una guerra con Rusia! ¡No quiero una guerra con Rusia!
- ¿Qué quiere usted que le diga?… ¡No soy Emmanuel!




t.me/liusivaya/2209


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Y hoy?



es un hilo, abrelo


----------



## mapachën (24 Nov 2022)

Pillo sitio!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

*Borrell apuesta por "ayudar más" a Ucrania a reforzar sus defensas antiaéreas.*
El Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad y Vicepresidente de la Comisión Europea, *Josep Borrell,* ha apostado este jueves por "ayudar más a Ucrania a reforzar sus defensas antiaéreas" frente a los ataques con misiles rusos.

Así lo ha afirmado en la rueda de prensa posterior al séptimo Foro Regional de la Unión por el Mediterráneo (UpM), en Barcelona, en el que también ha participado el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación español, *José Manuel Albares*.

"Hay que ayudar más a Ucrania a reforzar sus defensas antiaéreas", ha señalado Borrell, que ha asegurado que los Estados miembros de la Unión Europea "van a hacer lo posible" para suministrarle mayor potencial defensivo.

Ante los ataques rusos con "más de cien misiles simultáneamente", ha explicado, las defensas ucranianas están consiguiendo* derribar un 70% de los proyectiles*, por lo que "la eficacia es muy alta", pero el 30% que no se logra neutralizar "está siendo muy mortífero" y provoca la "destrucción del sistema eléctrico".


----------



## INE (24 Nov 2022)

He visto esta mañana en Madrid un Porsche Cayenne Turbo nuevo reluciente con las lunas tintadas (todas, ilegal en España) con matrícula ucraniana.

Caray con los refuyís.


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## INE (24 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Que envidia
> 
> _The State Duma adopted a law banning LGBT propaganda, pedophilia and gender reassignment in advertising, books, movies and the media_



Bah, sólo multas, no hay previstas penas de prisión.


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> También tienes un problema con el "yo y vosotros"



Porque soy diferente a ti


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> He visto esta mañana en Madrid un Porsche Cayenne Turbo nuevo reluciente con las lunas tintadas (todas, ilegal en España) con matrícula ucraniana.
> 
> Caray con los refuyís.



No falta el envidioso....


----------



## millie34u (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## juanmanuel (24 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Segun este informe casi no hay movilizados ucranianos del lado occidental.
> La carne de cañon la estan poniendo con la gente del este.
> Estan luchando rusos contra rusos.
> 
> La movilización continúa sin excepción en las regiones de habla rusa de Ucrania, casi sin afectar a las occidentales. Entre las regiones donde movilizan a todos en fila, nombraron las regiones de Nikolaev, Dnipropetrovsk y Cherkasy, así como la parte de la región de Zaporozhye controlada por Kiev. Por orden de la oficina de Zelensky, casi nadie es tocado en las regiones occidentales, "se movilizaron 40 personas en Ivano-Frankivsk, 30 en Lviv". Fuentes del ejército ucraniano explicaron que de esta manera el régimen de Kiev está tratando de resolver el problema de destruir a la población de habla rusa que es potencialmente peligrosa para ellos. “El régimen de Zelensky, bajo la dirección de sus cuidadores anglosajones, vacía la zona para que se asienten inmigrantes del oeste de Ucrania"



Primero, creo que ese informe es falso o falaz.
Detras de una supuesta critica intenta mostrar que Ucrania no lo esta pasando tan mal.
Segundo. En el remoto caso que fuese cierto, que mierda estan haciendo ucranianos en edad de reclutamiento a estas alturas, viviendo bajo un regimen nazi que los odia por su origen.
Tercero. Vacia la zona para que se asienten inmigrantes del oeste?
Como si Ucrania (o cualquier pais europeo) tuviese una sobrepoblacion que requiere territorios.
Cuarto. Esta noticia sale despues de los numerosos relatos de problemas en el oeste por la "desaparicion" de soldados sin darle cuenta a sus familias, las protestas de madres sobre el reclutamiento de sus hijos, en el oeste.
Eso de que estan luchando rusos contra rusos es una manipulacion propagandistica occidental, como que Rusia se quedaba sin combustible, que se quedaba sin misiles sin municion o todas las otras falacias para sustentar el animo en la poblacion de los paises que apoyan a Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

Cuando vas al mercado y le pones tu precio al género:


----------



## Honkler (24 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los residentes suben a los trenes para escapar del invierno "potencialmente mortal" en Jerson y Mykolaiv



Esos terminan de refugees en cualquier país que les de paguitas


----------



## INE (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No falta el envidioso....



Antes de febrero nunca se veían, o sea, que no es gente que vivía ya aquí. Supongo que son mafiosos que desertan de la guerra, lo que en castellano se dice traidores.


----------



## dabuti (24 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> He visto esta mañana en Madrid un Porsche Cayenne Turbo nuevo reluciente con las lunas tintadas (todas, ilegal en España) con matrícula ucraniana.
> 
> Caray con los refuyís.



BMW X8 ucro en Pucela la pasada semana.


----------



## Honkler (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Están en guerra y esas zorras de fiesta? Me estoy perdiendo algo…


----------



## Honkler (24 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> He visto esta mañana en Madrid un Porsche Cayenne Turbo nuevo reluciente con las lunas tintadas (todas, ilegal en España) con matrícula ucraniana.
> 
> Caray con los refuyís.



Un tesla, varios porsches y de otras marcas de gama alta por la A7 dirección Valencia. Supongo que directos a los hoteles donde los alojan…


----------



## weyler (24 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Están en guerra y esas zorras de fiesta? Me estoy perdiendo algo…



¿que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? mi abuelo contaba que durante la guerra civil en su pueblo todas las semana habian bailes 

que un pais este en guerra no significa que la retaguardia haga una vida lo mas normal posible


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Que parecido...


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Donbás y bombardea las posiciones de las AFU prácticamente a lo largo de toda la línea del frente - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo una ofensiva en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdeevsk.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas están concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en reforzar las posiciones a lo largo de toda la línea del frente.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron dos ataques aéreos y 16 ataques MLRS contra infraestructuras ucranianas y posiciones de las AFU.
▪ El ejército ruso ha intensificado sus esfuerzos para identificar a los ucranianos en la región de Kherson.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que parecido...



¿Tienes 10 años? Laden era agente de la CIA.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## juanmanuel (24 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Rusia esta en una muy dificil situación, se ha metido en un embolado enorme.
> 
> No puede ganar esta guerra con los medios actuales. La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.
> 
> ...



La "operacion especial" esta bastante bien encaminada.
La lucha mas dura es la liberacion total de Donetsk.
Despues de eso recuperar al completo Zaporozhye, el oblast. La capital va a ser dificil.
Despues decidir si dejar al Dnieper como frontera del oblast de Jerson, o cruzar al otro lado para retomar lo que falta y proteger la central nuclear.
Por ultimo, alejar las lineas de combate unos 30km para que no haya bombardeos sobre las ciudades rusas y ya esta.
De ahi en mas puede haber entrada de cascos azules, continuacion de los bombardeos a larga distancia u otras opciones. Por lo menos en los proximos 5 a 10 años.
Lo importante es que Ucrania va a quedar devastada el ataque sobre Rusia fue neutralizado, Rusia tiene nuevos territorios, nueva poblacion, Crimea esta mas protegida, tiene agua en abundancia.
Es lo ideal? No, ni de lejos. Pero es lo que hay. Para un pais luchando contra toda la Otan no esta mal.
Ademas le da mas tiempo de preparacion a Beijing, que nunca viene mal.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hemos sancionado por encima de nuestras posibilidades.



nosotros lo mas que hicimos es ponernos ofrecidos a el biden que nos obligo


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

Misiles rusos en Kherson ahora.


----------



## Harman (24 Nov 2022)

Los liberados del cautiverio ucraniano cantan el himno nacional ruso.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (24 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Esos terminan de refugees en cualquier país que les de paguitas



Alguno de por aquí deberíais vivir lo que es ser refugiado de guerra, antes de dejar patente por escrito que sois, aparte de cretinos, miserables.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Tienes 10 años? Laden era agente de la CIA.



Pero mira que eres tontorron,ese es el hermano gemelo del hijoPutin...es decir terrorista como él...


----------



## emperador_zar (24 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> He visto esta mañana en Madrid un Porsche Cayenne Turbo nuevo reluciente con las lunas tintadas (todas, ilegal en España) con matrícula ucraniana.
> 
> Caray con los refuyís.



Todos los coches con matricula ucraniana son cochazos


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero mira que eres tontorron,ese es el hermano gemelo del hijoPutin...es decir terrorista como él...



Si, tienes 10 años, tus argumentos demuestran que tienes la inteligencia de esa edad. Pobre, bastante desgracia tienes.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Parece confirmarse el rumor de que hay un conflicto en la factoría de Zhengzhou R.P. China y enfrentamientos con la policía posiblemente iniciados por los confinamientos de la política 0 cocovid.
> Por mi parte sigo pensando, como desde el inicio de la gran mascarada, que esta operación iba destinada a domesticar las masas y prepararlas para acatar las órdenes de ir a los diversos mataderps que han preparado desde hace años.
> Antes de iniciar la lectura del artñiculo pónganse el bozal y respiren con fruición CO2, evitarán el calentamiento global y palmarán de cualquier miasma que les afecte unos pulmones deteriorados.
> 
> Enfrentamientos entre los trabajadores y la policía china por los confinamientos - mpr21



con la mala leche que se gastan los chinos confinarlos es dificil


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército ruso sigue destruyendo equipos de la OTAN
> La foto muestra el SAU Krab polaco de 155 mm hecho pedazos.
> 
> 
> ...



la tierra prometida del chatarrero etnico creame


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Le preguntaron ayer a Urban que por que pollas votaba en contra de la resolución de Rusia como “estado terrorista” y si respuesta fue que el término estado terrorista le parecía difuso, y que intentaba crear conexión entre la federación y la URSS.

Le preguntaron a continuación si mantendría la misma equidistancia con una resolución sobre Israel, y dejó de contestar.


----------



## Clavisto (24 Nov 2022)

Dos mujeres pidieron café y fueron a sentarse junto al ventanal. Una de ellas, la más gordita, fue clienta habitual en otro tiempo. Ya entonces y con igual sobrepeso lo tomaba con sacarina aunque en otra compañía, femenina también. Pero han pasado muchos años, y tres visitas en tres semanas a última hora del cambio de turno no son suficientes como para hacerme recordar a la primera su manera de endulzar el café con leche. Sí recordaba bien su mirada hacia mi, un tanto hostil, que aún mantiene.

Y entonces el tío que estaba en la barra se volvió hacia ellas y habló:

- ¿Sois vosotras las de la tienda de al lado?
- No 
- Ah 

Entró al bar poco antes que ellas. Desde la barra y a través del ventanal le había visto aparcar el coche en zona limitada sin motivo alguno. Creí reconocerlo en cuanto se bajó y no me hizo gracia. Pero echó a andar y pasó de largo. Por curiosidad salí a ver. Caminaba calle abajo. Caminaba calle abajo como quien espera encontrar algo al volver sobre sus pasos. Pasé para adentro.

Salí a fumar y le vi sentado en uno de los taburetes que están al otro lado de la puerta de la tienda cerrada, fumando. Eché un paso atrás.

- Joder, es él.

No me había equivocado. Era él. Mi subconsciente lo había reconocido al primer golpe de vista. Poco después entró al bar. Yo, desde luego, no iba a salir.

- Hola -dijo.
- Hola
- Una manzanilla.

Sabía que iba a pedir algo así. Es más, sabía que iba a pedir una manzanilla. Siempre pedía eso. Estaba casi seguro que la tomaba con sacarina. Le puse azúcar.

- Sacarina -dijo

Se la di y le quité el sobre de azúcar que agarraba entre sus dedos.

- ¿Tienes Lotería Nacional?
- Tengo Lotería de Navidad
- ¿Como?
- Tengo Lotería de Navidad
- Ah...¿Qué te debo?
- Uno treinta. 

Sacó dos euros.

- ¿Puedo pagarte la lotería con tarjeta? No llevo efectivo.
- No.

Le devolví el cambio. Entraron las dos mujeres.

- ¿Puedes cambiármela a un vaso? Está muy caliente. ¿Sabes a qué hora abren la tienda de al lado? -Eran las cuatro de la tarde.
- A y media, creo.

- ¿Sois vosotras las de la tienda de al lado?


- Dame un décimo -dijo sacando un billete de cincuenta. Y salió afuera 


- Hola, Kufisto
- Hola, Alfredo

Es algo mayor que yo. Lleva un año de baja por ansiedad. Es un buen tío. Cuando éramos jóvenes nos matábamos con la mirada, luego nos olvidamos y ahora somos amigos de media hora en el bar. 

Solemos hablar de música. Él sabe mucho más que yo, al menos de música moderna; moderna en el buen sentido, claro. Pero a veces hablamos de otras cosas menos problemáticas, como hoy. O ayer. O incluso antes de ayer. Ya son tres tardes sin hablar de música.

Su madre se había caído lastimándose la muñeca en la residencia pública donde pasa los días desde hace unos meses, desde que su deterioro mental hizo imposible cualquier otra opción razonable. Le llamaron por la mañana, fue a por ella y se la llevó a las Urgencias del Hospital. 

- Vámonos a casa -le decía su madre- Aquí no nos hacen caso.
- No, mama -decía él- Tienen que mirarte
- Vámonos
- Que no, hay que esperar
- ¡Algún día Dios te castigará por todo esto!


Nos reímos por no llorar y la conversación derivó hacia su cercana pre-jubilación: apenas le faltan tres años. Tendrá cincuenta y cinco, divorciado de larga data, los hijos mayores y él en condiciones para llegar a ser abuelo, disfrutar de los nietos y tal vez encontrar el último amor.


Vino mi hermano y me dio el relevo. Era la hora de irme pero la conversación era buena. Abrí otro tercio y salí de la barra.


Luego salimos afuera para fumar. El tipo extraño seguía esperando la apertura de la tienda de al lado.


Una anciana con su tacatá reconoció a mi amigo. Nos contó que iba calle arriba para ve si encontraba a la paloma herida que había visto por la mañana. Llevaba con ella una caja de zapatos agujereada para meterla dentro y llevársela a su casa.


Una de las chicas de la tienda cerrada subía calle arriba cuando mi amigo, la abuela y yo nos despedíamos. 

- Ya era hora -dijo el tío irritante.


Me subí al coche aparcado al otro lado de la mediana.


Y vi a la anciana empujando su tacatá calle arriba a la búsqueda de la paloma herida que había visto por la mañana.


----------



## juanmanuel (24 Nov 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> He estado en PARIS hace un par de meses.....
> Pero no es mi concepto de primer mundo una fachada de lujo y modernidad mezclada con miseria



Soy Argentino y vivo en Brasil, estado de São Paulo, ciudad Campinas, Barrio Cambuí.
Te cambie la ciudad turca por Paris porque esa ciudad, asi como otras ciudades europeas en las que estuve me dieron la misma impresion que a vos Estambul.
Yo pense que habria una diferencia cualitativa con respecto a la ciudad del tercer mundo en la que vivo, pero no, fue solo cuantitativa.

Como esta "favela" en los alrededores de Paris.
Ademas, si me/nos tomaramos la molestia de ver la evolucion de los ultimos 30 años, desde que vine por primera vez a hoy, diria que mientras aqui la situacion a ido mejorando, en forma muuuuuuuyyy lenta, ahi a ido desmejorando


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> He visto esta mañana en Madrid un Porsche Cayenne Turbo nuevo reluciente con las lunas tintadas (todas, ilegal en España) con matrícula ucraniana.
> 
> Caray con los refuyís.



pronto cuando haya estallido social un buen coctel molotov lo quemara.


----------



## Honkler (24 Nov 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Alguno de por aquí deberíais vivir lo que es ser refugiado de guerra, antes de dejar patente por escrito que sois, aparte de cretinos, miserables.



Refugiados a bordo de coches de lujo y exigiendo privilegios  con ese cuento a otro.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

*Armenia se harta de la 'OTAN de Putin' y se lo dice a la cara: "Es deprimente"*
*Vladimir Putin* tiene a la antigua URSS cada vez peor amarrada, y *esta vez Armenia ha dicho que está harta*. Mientras Rusia libra una guerra contra Ucrania para impedir que se acerque con éxito al paraguas de la OTAN, uno de los miembros de la alianza defensiva (OTSC) que lidera Moscú le ha dicho al líder ruso a la cara que su protección no sirve para nada.

A pesar de ser aliada de Rusia sobre el papel, Armenia no ha recibido ayuda ante el avance de Azerbaiyán. Los combates volvieron a prender en septiembre y más de 200 soldados murieron. El Gobierno armenio solicitó asistencia de la organización en septiembre, pero recibió sólo la promesa de enviar observadores.









Armenia se harta de la 'OTAN de Putin' y se lo dice a la cara: "Es deprimente"


Vladimir Putin tiene a la antigua URSS cada vez peor amarrada, y esta vez Armenia ha dicho que está harta. Mientras Rusia libra una guerra contra Ucrania para impedir que se...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Sergei Mamani (24 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Están en guerra y esas zorras de fiesta? Me estoy perdiendo algo…



yo sigo a un youtuber de odessa y llevan varios dias sin electricidad asi que ese video puede ser del verano que si que iban de fiesta mientras que morían los ucras en la guerra


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

Kiev deberá ser evacuada parcialmente.


Klitschko el alcalde lo llama reasentamiento o mudanza.

Kp.ua


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

hoy una vez mas llego el momento del off topic y os explico porque, el difunto Motorola contaba chistes, putin cuenta chistes, Surovikin ...........bueno levanta una ceja y tal.

no se puede estar todo el rato escribiendo sobre la guerra, puede que el agente cocodrile pueda le apgan para ello a mi no desde luego, asi que por eso se invento el off topic y bendito sea.

hoy una vez mas en nuestra serie CRANDES OFF TOPIC DE LA HUMANIDAD ''los fluidos del hamol tanto los masculinos como los femeninos contienen GLUTEN?'' quehace mercadona con todo el gluten que extrae? hay hammol sin Gluten? queremos de saber


----------



## NPI (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Este perfil CATALUFO tiene la piel muy fina



P.D.: que casualidad que los que tienen la PIEL MUY FINA siempre son de estos lugares en concreto:
- Vascongadas
- Qartaluña
- Gandalucia
- Mandriles


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Está claro: Rusia ya no busca anexionarse Ucrania, sino destruirla completamente... Y este nuevo objetivo es más sencillo, por desgracia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

Kiev


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Joderrr que bueno....


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está claro: Rusia ya no busca anexionarse Ucrania, sino destruirla completamente... Y este nuevo objetivo es más sencillo, por desgracia.



Por fin lo vas pillando, en efecto, de los satanistas de Bandera no va a quedar ni la mierda, ya puedes buscar otras ratas a las que defender.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

Que han muerto dos ciudanos Polacos por un misil Ucraniano. Que Zelenski les mintió asegurando que era Ruso. No importa, los Polacos consideran que no merece la pena proteger adecuadamente sus fronteras y a sus ciudadanos con ese armamento de la Otan, que se envie mejor al país que acaba de matar dos ciudadanos tuyos, que te ha mentido a la cara y que después de eso además ha devuelto a su puesto que relativizó la masacre de Polacos en la segunda guerra Mundial, riendose en tu propia cara tras haberlo destituido unos meses antes de cara a la galería.

De momento Alemania no quiere hacerlo.....veremos si Zelenski no les da un toque de atención públicamente.

*El Gobierno polaco pide a Alemania que despliegue misiles Patriot en Ucrania*

Este contenido fue publicado el 24 noviembre 2022 - 09:15 24 noviembre 2022 - 09:15 
Cracovia (Polonia) 24 nov (EFE).- El ministro de Defensa polaco, Mariusz Blaszczak, pidió a Alemania que los sistemas de misiles Patriot que Berlín propuso desplegar en Polonia sean transferidos a Ucrania.


*ALEMANIA QUIERE SUMINISTRAR MISILES PATRIOT A POLONIA Y NO A UCRANIA.* La titular de Defensa alemana, Christine Lambrecht, ha reiterado su intención de entregar un sistema de misiles de defensa antiaérea Patriot a Polonia y no a Ucrania como ha propuesto el Gobierno polaco. La ministra ha señalado en Berlín que los Patriot forman parte del sistema de defensa integrado de la OTAN y, como tal, deben desplegarse en países miembros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Nov 2022)

Movimientos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Konstantinovka (Bakhmut)

Mi fuente en la ciudad dijo que continúa la llegada de unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transferidas desde Kherson. Otro lote descargado hoy. También hoy una columna avanzó hacia Bakhmut (Artemovsk).

Esto sugiere que el mando militar ucraniano continúa tratando de contener la ofensiva de los “músicos” y evitar la pérdida de Bakhmut. Obviamente en un futuro próximo, continuará el fortalecimiento de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta zona.

@brussinf


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (24 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> evolucionando que es gerundio



Evolucionando...que es GERANIO...


----------



## NS 4 (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271117
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271118
> 
> 
> ...



Poco me parece...


----------



## niraj (24 Nov 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me








El periodista de Associated Press James Laporta, despedido por haber inventado una historia sobre "misiles rusos que cayeron sobre Polonia", agradece a los numerosos periodistas y editores que le expresaron su apoyo.
¡Claro que sí!
Los periodistas occidentales no entienden cómo se puede despedir por falsificaciones antirrusas


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Por fin lo vas pillando, en efecto, de los satanistas de Bandera no va a quedar ni la mierda, ya puedes buscar otras ratas a las que defender.



Aqui la unica rata que hay eres TÚ.....puta rata china......


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2022)

Nuclear Zaporiye vuelve a tener energía externa sin ayuda de generadores.


Las 3 restantes de Ucrania no. Se están reponiendo los generadores diésel con camiones cisternas.

Fuente : IAEA.org


----------



## NPI (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Perfiles NABO


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Evolucionando...que es GERANIO...



que vas a cenar hoy ehhhhhhh


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

Claro que si, más paguitas y hoteles para todos, que sobra el dinero. No solo hay que pagar a los que tenemos acogidos aquí (Ejemplo España, 400e por familia, más 100e por hijo, sanidad, escolarización, alojamiento....) si no que además tendemos que pagar por los que vayan a Polonia, Hungría, etc etc

*CENTROEUROPA PREVÉ UNA NUEVA OLA DE REFUGIADOS DE UCRANIA.* Ante la intensificación de los bombardeos rusos en Ucrania y la llegada del invierno, la República Checa, Polonia, Hungría y Eslovaquia prevén la entrada de una nueva oleada de refugiados y han instado a la Comisión Europea (CE) a *que les proporcione ayuda adicional rápida para acogerlos*.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 Nov 2022)

*El precedente soviético de la autarquía económica*


La palabra “autarquía” ha desaparecido casi por completo de nuestro vocabulario y cualquier intento de debatir sobre la posibilidad de que Rusia adopte un modelo económico autárquico se ha considerado durante las tres últimas décadas una amenaza para la creación de una “economía de mercado” dentro de nuestro país.

Autarquía es una palabra de origen griego (αὐτάρκεια) que significa autosuficiencia, es decir, que la economía de un país no depende de los mercados externos para prestar bienes y servicios. El proceso de internacionalización de la economía comenzó con la Modernidad y la transición hacia el capitalismo que afectó a muchos países del mundo, y tuvo como resultado la destrucción de cualquier forma de autarquía económica. Fue así como se empezó a percibir la autarquía como un modelo abstracto imposible de existir en la vida real. Por ejemplo, si revisamos la entrada sobre la autarquía en la primera edición de la _Gran Enciclopedia Soviética_ (1926-1947) publicado en 1926, tres años antes del inicio de la industrialización en la URSS, leemos lo siguiente: “En economía se denomina autarquía a la teoría que sostiene que la estructura económica de un país puede existir independientemente de las importaciones y exportaciones extranjeras en virtud de su ubicación y territorio rico en recursos naturales (tierra fértil, riqueza mineral, etc.). Un ejemplo de autarquía económica serían los Estados Unidos de América».

En este texto llama mucho la atención que se usen las palabras “la teoría que sostiene que la estructura económica de un país que puede existir independientemente de las importaciones y exportaciones extranjeras”. El autor y el editor de la_ Gran Enciclopedia Soviética_ de 1926 al parecer seguían creyendo que la autarquía económica era innecesaria o imposible para la Unión Soviética y que esta última no tenía otra opción que integrarse a la economía mundial. Paradójicamente, esto se escribió dos o tres años antes de que las autoridades soviéticas comenzaran a poner en marcha un plan de industrialización con estos tres objetivos: en primer lugar, superar el retraso económico de la URSS con respecto a los países más desarrollados de Occidente; en segundo lugar, reforzar la capacidad defensiva de la URSS por medio de la creación de una sólida base industrial; en tercer lugar, lograr la plena independencia del mercado mundial.

Los documentos del Partido y del Estado publicados durante la segunda mitad de la década de 1920 fueron inspirados por la idea de Stalin de que sólo la autarquía económica podía garantizar la soberanía del Estado soviético, una idea tan poco ortodoxa como lo era la teoría de construir el socialismo en un solo país. Trotsky y sus numerosos partidarios, por el contrario, decían que la economía socialista sólo podía construirse una vez que la revolución proletaria mundial hubiera alcanzado la victoria...... Leer más.








Экономическая автаркия, советский прецедент — Фонд стратегической культуры (fondsk.ru)


----------



## Elimina (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271606
> 
> 
> Kiev



Impresionante. Pocas veces se puede ver una ciudad a oscuras (por no decir medio país)...

Por cierto, en esa ventana hay fiestuqui


----------



## Impresionante (24 Nov 2022)

Hijo de puta profesional 

IAE: 
"Es muy difícil para nosotros identificar desde dentro de la planta quién está haciendo eso [los ataques]", dijo Grossi


----------



## Iskra (24 Nov 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



En las 27 colonias no queda vergüenza. Ni dignidad.
Mientras pasa esto:
Los tribunales de Polonia prorrogan por 3 meses la prisión preventiva del periodista español Pablo González

❌Es la tercera prórroga que recibe desde que está encarcelado. Su familia y su abogado, Gonzalo Boye, denuncian que fue detenido solamente por su doble nacionalidad rusa y española, y por su trabajo como periodista.

️Reporteros sin Fronteras y otras organizaciones denunciaron que el periodista ha sido sometido a un régimen de incomunicación parcial, vigilancia permanente y controles exhaustivos. Las autoridades polacas se defendieron alegando que dichas medidas se deben a las acusaciones de espionaje que pesan sobre él.

️Pablo González fue detenido el 28 de febrero mientras informaba sobre la crisis de refugiados ucranianos en la frontera de Polonia y Ucrania. Hace pocos días, su esposa pudo visitarlo por primera vez desde que fue encarcelado.

¡Suscríbete! @elOJOen t.me/elOJOen


----------



## NPI (24 Nov 2022)

Nuzzo dijo:


> Filmado en Febrero 2022
> 
> 
> Estos tanques ya son chatarra.



Multicuenta detectada y cazada


----------



## Epicii (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Tienes 10 años? Laden era agente de la CIA.



Fuente? Difícil que la CIA reclute a un heredero de las mayores fortunas de Arabia...
Bin Laden odiaba tanto a los soviéticos como a EEUU...y los responsabilizaba de la destruccion de los paises islamicos y su cultura.
No era ningún agente de la CIA. Equivocado o no, ideológicamente era honesto, como el Che Guevara


----------



## NS 4 (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿invadir? ¿para qué? en unos años Uropa será una zahurda con todos los hombres transformados en mujeres y todas las mujeres en hombres.



No...sera islamica...

Y de esos no quedara ni uno.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Claro que si, más paguitas y hoteles para todos, que sobra el dinero. No solo hay que pagar a los que tenemos acogidos aquí (Ejemplo España, 400e por familia, más 100e por hijo, sanidad, escolarización, alojamiento....) si no que además tendemos que pagar por los que vayan a Polonia, Hungría, etc etc
> 
> *CENTROEUROPA PREVÉ UNA NUEVA OLA DE REFUGIADOS DE UCRANIA.* Ante la intensificación de los bombardeos rusos en Ucrania y la llegada del invierno, la República Checa, Polonia, Hungría y Eslovaquia prevén la entrada de una nueva oleada de refugiados y han instado a la Comisión Europea (CE) a *que les proporcione ayuda adicional rápida para acogerlos*.



afortunadamente al pueblo no han llegado aqui tenemos latinos muy discretos y un par de familias moras nada mas que yo vea y que siga asi.


----------



## niraj (24 Nov 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me





"Sunak dice:" he proporcionado a Ucrania ayuda militar por valor de 3.000 millones de libras".

E inmediatamente después en las noticias, dicen que el gobierno está buscando cómo cubrir los 3.000 millones de libras de déficit y decide robarlos del sistema de salud.

Resulta que el nuevo primer ministro sacrificó a los británicos por los corruptos ucranianos. Con tales agujeros en el presupuesto, este será el último invierno de gran Bretaña. Sunak puede pasar a la historia "


----------



## NPI (24 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> He visto esta mañana en Madrid un Porsche Cayenne Turbo nuevo reluciente con las lunas tintadas (todas, ilegal en España) con matrícula ucraniana.
> 
> Caray con los refuyís.



Son pobres de solemnidad  atentamente para los COVILERDOS-CUCARACHAS OTANERAS del foro


----------



## Epicii (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero mira que eres tontorron,ese es el hermano gemelo del hijoPutin...es decir terrorista como él...



Porque crees que Rusia es terrorista, pero EEUU que han bombardeado 26 paises diferentes desde el fin de la 2GM no lo es?

Veamos quien mato mas civiles, Rusia o EEUU...(sin contar los de Hiroshima y Nagasaki) cual ha matado mas civiles inocentes en conflictos bélicos?

Piensa un poco antes de repetir como un loro la propaganda


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## NPI (24 Nov 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



55.000 millones de libras esterlinas para 2023 en impuestos para los ciudadanos del RU


----------



## NS 4 (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No hablamos de actitudes personales si no políticas, las organizaciones defensoras de esos "derechos" se posicionan siempre hacia posturas "democráticas", de democracia del Orden basado en menstruaciones.



Hasta hace poco, antes de la pandemia...a todos los rojos se os llenaba la booca campanudamente al decir "democracia" y "democratico"...
Aun la mayoria de vuestros representantes...son grandes defensores de la "democracia"...de su "democracia".


----------



## NS 4 (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que vas a cenar hoy ehhhhhhh



Nada...un zumo de manzana.


----------



## Epicii (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está claro: Rusia ya no busca anexionarse Ucrania, sino destruirla completamente... Y este nuevo objetivo es más sencillo, por desgracia.



Puede ser ambas, en ese orden...evidentemente la guerra relámpago y quirúrgica rusa fue un desastre...
Ahora harán colapsar a Ucrania, y esperar que se termine la ayuda, para luego anexarla...


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Nada...un zumo de manzana.



bien, buen trabajo umm que habras merendado mejor no pregunto


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Porque crees que Rusia es terrorista, pero EEUU que han bombardeado 26 paises diferentes desde el fin de la 2GM no lo es?
> 
> Veamos quien mato mas civiles, Rusia o EEUU...sin contar los de Hiroshima y Nagasaki cual ha matado mas civiles inocentes en conflictos bélicos?
> 
> Piensa un poco antes de repetir como un loro la propaganda



No solo lo digo yo,lo dice todo un parlamento europeo por una total condena y propaganda la que haceis los putos putinianos y prorusos.


----------



## NPI (24 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Refugiados a bordo de coches de lujo y exigiendo privilegios  con ese cuento a otro.



Un REFUGIADO de verdad no exige:
- hoteles de 4-5 estrellas
- gastos pagados
- coches de lujo(50.000 euros en adelante)


----------



## Elimina (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271117
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271118
> 
> 
> ...



Por allí les gusta mucho la música.
Aquí, Andriy Paruviy, el neonazi que dirigió la orquesta de francotiradores del Maidan


----------



## Epicii (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No solo lo digo yo,lo dice todo un parlamento europeo por una total condena y propaganda la que haceis los putos putinianos y prorusos.



Bueno esperemos que lo diga alguien o algún órgano respetable, que lo diga el congreso de EEUU, así nos reímos un rato... 
Ya se, que lo diga Collins Powell (lamentablemente murio, pueden usar un holograma estilo Star Trek) en la ONU con la foto de Putin con turbante como prueba


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Que tristeza me da que los paises que pueden (EEUU y Europa sobre todo) no estén reaccionando como a mi me gustaria frente a los bombardeos de Rusia. Que le den por culo a la escalada y a las nukes. 

Estamos viendo como Rusia está masacrando a Ucrania mientras los demás no hacemos nada.


----------



## dabuti (24 Nov 2022)

ENORMES PÉRDIDAS DE HOMBRES Y ARMAS UCRAS EN SU OFENSIVA SOBRE LA REPÚBLICA DE LUGANSK.
MILES DE CUERPOS TRAS VARIAS INTENTONAS POR KREMMENAYA.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
24 NOV, 19:44
*Ukrainian army suffering major casualties trying to break through defenses in LPR*
"Every day, they make four to six or even more attempts to carry out counteroffensive operations but they have come to realize that in fact, all their attempts lead to huge manpower and equipment losses on our segment of the frontline," Apty Alaudinov pointed out

LUGANSK, November 24. /TASS/. Ukrainian troops keep trying to break through the allied forces’ defenses in the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR), suffering major manpower and equipment losses, commander of the Akhmat commando unit and Deputy Commander of the 2nd Army Corps of LPR People’s Militia Apty Alaudinov told TASS on Thursday.
"Every day, they make four to six or even more attempts to carry out counteroffensive operations but they have come to realize that in fact, all their attempts lead to huge manpower and equipment losses on our segment of the frontline," he pointed out. "They are like moths flying into the fire, they keep trying every day, sending their fighters to die and they actually fail to even retrieve their dead so thousands of bodies remain scattered on the battlefields," Alaudinov added.
He said earlier that members of the 2nd Army Corps of the LPR People’s Militia and the Akhmat special operations unit had established a strong defense line between the city of Kremennaya and the Chervonopopovka settlement in the LPR.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No falta el envidioso....



¡Qué hijo de la gran puta eres!


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Impresionante. Pocas veces se puede ver una ciudad a oscuras (por no decir medio país)...
> 
> Por cierto, en esa ventana hay fiestuqui



Coño el Beshasraski Rinak, aún así todo lleno de coches, putos atascos de Kiev...el frío chungo empieza la semana que viene.


----------



## Epicii (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Que tristeza me da que los paises que pueden (EEUU y Europa sobre todo) no estén reaccionando como a mi me gustaria frente a los bombardeos de Rusia. Que le den por culo a la escalada y a las nukes.
> 
> Estamos viendo como Rusia está masacrando a Ucrania mientras los demás no hacemos nada.



No se que edad tienes, pero que esperabas?
Es lo que decíamos todos antes de empezar la guerra, negocien, porque ninguna ayuda militar impedirá que Ucrania sea derrotada/destruida por Rusia.
Las zonas de influencia siguen pesando en la geopolítica, y Ucrania lamentablemente para ellos esta en la zona de influencia Rusa, desde hace siglos.
Y Rusia no la dejara ir por un golpe de Estado que puso a un comediante y 5 nazis en el gobierno...Y EEUU lo sabe
No importa cuantos tanques, soldados, arsenales destruyan las armas de la OTAN, lo que gana las guerras es la determinación a pelear...


----------



## Loignorito (24 Nov 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> He estado en Estambul hace un par de meses.....
> 
> Carteleria militar-patriotica por todos los lados, sensacion de pais militarizado
> Mujer burkanizada con bebe tirada en el suelo durmiendo en la calle a 200 m del Salt Bae en Galataport
> ...



Yo estuve en primavera. Vi tres mujeres (en momentos y localizaciones distintas) con burka (o muy tapadas) y con niños pequeños comiendo de las sobras de los restaurantes. Según me dijeron no son turcas, sino inmigrantes de la guerra de Siria principalmente. Estas escenas eran algo muy puntual y en zonas de máxima expresión turística como la que citas. También eran comunes los vendedores a pie de calle de colonias fake de marca. ¿Delicuencia? cero a simple vista. La ciudad limpia como una patena. Raro era encontrarse incluso las hojas de los árboles caídas (habría que ver en Otoño). Nada de basura en las calles. Nada de farolas y semáforos corroídos por los orines de los perros que nadie tiene, excepto un par de 'jaurías' callejeras con unos ojos llenos de desesperanza y tristeza como jamás había visto. El perro es un animal impuro, allí solo aman a los gatos.

También vi un par de niños pedigüeños a las puertas de mi hotel, uno de los 'Holiday Inn'. Les compramos un balón de fútbol al verlos hacerse uno con papeles y cartones prensados bajo cinta de precinto. Nos rompió el alma. Uno de ellos me intentó besar la mano. La aparté, le miré, y le estreché la mano como señal de respeto. Me gustó su humildad y gratitud.

Y el aeropuerto de Estambul... impresionante es la palabra. Gigantesco, limpio, moderno y ordenado.

Respecto de la cartelería... bueno, bastantes imágenes de Ataturk y por todas partes banderas turcas. Lo de 'militarizado' no sé donde lo vio usted. Sólo había guardias armados frente al palacio-museo de Topkapi, mezquitas turísticas y demás centros de importancia. Y me parece muy bien además. Lo mismo preñar la ciudad de banderas. Así tendríamos que hacer aquí en lugar de despreciar a España. Seguro que vio ese par, gigantescas, a ambos lados del Bósforo. Grandes como un edificio ya solo la tela.

A mi me enamoró esa ciudad, y deseo volver.


----------



## dabuti (24 Nov 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Alguno de por aquí deberíais vivir lo que es ser refugiado de guerra, antes de dejar patente por escrito que sois, aparte de cretinos, miserables.



Quizás tú o tu familia deberíais conocer que hay refugiados desde el 2014, ucronazi hijolagranpputa

Listado de niños asesinados en bombardeos realizados por el Ejército ucraniano en Lugansk durante 2014-2015. Crimenes de guerra que jamás salieron en TV

1. Agababyants Svetlana Pavlovna, 11/6/04 - 5/11/2014, Kirovsk
2. Alexandrov Egor Artemovich, 25/8/13 - 24/06/2014, Antratsyt
3. Borodavka Svetlana Sergeevna, 02/06/97 - 20/2/2015, Kirovsk
4. Bugaeva Anna Timofeevna, 12/07/14 - 08/8/2014, Krásnaya Poliana. 
5. Butinets Alexey Vladimirovich, 25/10/97 - 15/8/2014, Lugansk
6. Vivchar Margarita Andreevna, 22/01/01 - 8/8/2014, Lugansk
7. Lyana Radzhovna Vidak, 27/8/07 - 11/11/2014 Antrotsitovsky
8. Garbanev Vladimir Evgenievich, 13/5/14 - 26/8/2014, p. Krásnaya Poliana
9. Glushchenko Denis Maksimovich, 28/7/98 - 21/7/2014, Lugansk
10. Gusak Arina Vasilievna, 4/9/10 - 21/1/2015, Stakhanov.
11. Dukhnenko Vladislava Zakharovna, 13/7/07 - 6/8/2014, Sukhodolsk
12. Evsyukova Marina Vadimovna, 25/7/07 - 25/8/2014, Lugansk
13. Ermilov Ivan Vladimirovich, 1/7/09 - 02/07/2014, Kondrashovka. 
14. Kapustnikov Vladislav Vyacheslavovich, 19/1/97 - 10/7/2014, Chervonopartizansk
15. Knysh Daria Vitalievna, 31/10/11 - 13/8/2014, Lugansk
16. Kulichko Ivan Sergeevich, 8/7/13 - 27/8/2014 dist. Lutuginsky
17. Ledneva Marina Andreevna, 23/6/08 - 7/8/2014, Lugansk
18. Lukashuk Daniil Nikolaevich, 24/7/00 - 07/08/2014, Krasny Luch
19. Orekhov Evgeny Borisovich, 15/9/06 - 20/8/2014, Lugansk
20. Ostapenko Valentin Eduardovich, 28/5/98 - 26/10/2014, Rovenki
21. Danil Alexandrovich, 8/3/97 - 27/8/2014, Novosvetlovka
22. Polyakov Ivan Anatolyevich, 07/10/10 - 31/10/2014, Donetskiy
23. Ponomarenko Yury Romanovich, 08/11/00 - 23/4/2015, Lugansk. 
24. Ponomarev Yury Yuryevich, 14/11/01 - 23/4/2015, Lugansk
25. Postavnoy Vladislav Evgenievich, 20/3/03 - 22/4/2015, Chernukhino. 
26. Sandulyak Daniil Yurievich, 2/3/00 - 6/9/2014, el pueblo de Roskoshnoe.
27. Sidoryuk Kirill Vladimirovich, 29/9/01 - 29/8/2014, Petrovskoye
28. Soroka Alexander Gennadievich, 30/9/99 - 29/11/2014, Rovenki
29. Sorokin Alexander Sergeevich, 19/12/2008 - 22/8/2014, Rovenki
30. Suglobova Valeria Mikhailovna, 20/11/2001 - 18/08/2014, p. de Hriashevatoye
31. Khomutova Anna Viktorovna, 5/10/97 - 24/1/2015, Stakhanov
32. Chudinov Alexander Alexandrovich, 16/10/1997 - 30/07/2014, Lugansk

32 menores de edad asesinados por el "Glorioso ejército ucraniano" entre 2014-15 solo en Lugansk. Dedicado a los de "evacuar civiles es teatro"

Dedicado a los que hoy gritan NO A LA GUERRA pero han estado 8 años callados mientras neonazis ucranianos masacraban civiles en Donbass.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Fuente? Difícil que la CIA reclute a un heredero de las mayores fortunas de Arabia...
> Bin Laden odiaba tanto a los soviéticos como a EEUU...y los responsabilizaba de la destruccion de los paises islamicos y su cultura.
> No era ningún agente de la CIA. Equivocado o no, ideológicamente era honesto, como el Che Guevara



Y esto es sólo de la Wiki: (B. Laden) Entrenado por la CIA, aprendió cómo mover dinero a través de sociedades fantasmas y paraísos fiscales; a preparar explosivos; a utilizar códigos cifrados para comunicarse; y a ocultarse.

Hecho que sirvió a los Estados Unidos, por orden del presidente George W. Bush, a iniciar la denominada Guerra contra el Terrorismo.


----------



## terro6666 (24 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta clarinete, que Rusia esta preparando sin prisas pero sin pausa, una ofensiva de manera concienzuda, esos informes lo confirman, lo interesante sera descubrir los objetivos de la misma.



Si, les ha costado sacar a presos y hacer redadas en el metro para reclutar 300k y ahora se sacan 500k de la chistera.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Bueno esperemos *que lo diga alguien o algún órgano respetable*, que lo diga el congreso de EEUU, así nos reímos un rato...
> Ya se, que lo diga Collins Powell (lamentablemente murio, pueden usar un holograma estilo Star Trek) en la ONU con la foto de Putin con turbante como prueba


----------



## terro6666 (24 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No se que edad tienes, pero que esperabas?
> Es lo que decíamos todos antes de empezar la guerra, negocien, porque ninguna ayuda militar impedirá que Ucrania sea derrotada/destruida por Rusia.
> Las zonas de influencia siguen pesando en la geopolítica, y Ucrania lamentablemente para ellos esta en la zona de influencia Rusa, desde hace siglos.
> Y Rusia no la dejara ir por un golpe de Estado que puso a un comediante y 5 nazis en el gobierno...Y EEUU lo sabe
> No importa cuantos tanques, soldados, arsenales destruyan las armas de la OTAN, lo que gana las guerras es la determinación a pelear...



De momento la que está siendo derrotado es Rusia ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Epicii (24 Nov 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Y esto es sólo de la Wiki: (B. Laden) Entrenado por la CIA, aprendió cómo mover dinero a través de sociedades fantasmas y paraísos fiscales; a preparar explosivos; a utilizar códigos cifrados para comunicarse; y a ocultarse.



Pero si eso lo sabe todo el mundo...lo que dice es que luego de terminada la guerra de Afganistan, bin Laden seguia siendo un agente de la CIA


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No se que edad tienes, pero que esperabas?
> Es lo que decíamos todos antes de empezar la guerra, negocien, porque ninguna ayuda militar impedirá que Ucrania sea derrotada/destruida por Rusia.
> Las zonas de influencia siguen pesando en la geopolítica, y Ucrania lamentablemente para ellos esta en la zona de influencia Rusa, desde hace siglos.
> Y Rusia no la dejara ir por un golpe de Estado que puso a un comediante y 5 nazis en el gobierno...Y EEUU lo sabe
> No importa cuantos tanques, soldados, arsenales destruyan las armas de la OTAN, lo que gana las guerras es la determinación a pelear...



Totalmente en desacuerdo, cuantos mas ataques de este tipo, menos posibilidad de negociación hay, nadie se va a sentar a la mesa con los Rusos mientras tiren misiles.

Rusia hace estos ataque porque piensa obtener una victoria MILITAR sobre Ucrania todavia y cree que esto le acerca a ello. Cualquier negociacion de alto el fuego seria solo temporal hasta que se rearmasen, razón por la cual ya pueden tirar 288 misiles al dia que Ucrania no va a negociar nada, antes se mueren de hambre.

El problema somos nosotros que procrastinamos, no Ucrania.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

aqui un poco de cancion testimonio





aqui un clasico


----------



## Epicii (24 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento la que está siendo derrotado es Rusia ahí lo dejo.



No se como lo mides, pero no tiene importancia...
EEUU fue "ganando" durante muchooo tiempo en Vietnam...quien se quedo con el 100% del territorio?


----------



## Loignorito (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271606
> 
> 
> Kiev



¿Es esa la 'famosa' constelación Surovikin? Igual la Sociedad Astronómica Internacional le da un premio por la calidad de los cielos ucranianos para la observación...


----------



## Seronoser (24 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Rusia esta en una muy dificil situación, se ha metido en un embolado enorme.
> 
> No puede ganar esta guerra con los medios actuales. La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.
> 
> ...



Eres un ejemplo de desinformado ejjjjpañol.

A) Lo que tú llamas embolado, se llama en ruso paz para las próximas décadas.
Te cuento qué habría ocurrido si Rusia no entra a defender sus derechos, en Ucrania:

1) 10.000 o 15.000 muertos más pro rusos en el Donbas, hasta que Ucrania hubiera entrado a fuego en la zona.
2) Rusia perdería Crimea, bajo las amenazas occidentales de sanciones (las que hoy tiene).
3) Rusia sería igualmente sancionada hasta la muerte (como hoy), para lograr que se deshiciera de sus armas nucleares.
4) Bielorrusia y similares...tendrían revoluciones de colores y mcdonald´s por todos lados. Países aliados como Argelia, Venezuela, Cuba o Siria, serían exterminados, con su población dentro.
5) Ante la presión internacional, Rusia sería troceada en varias regiones.
6) Usa y Europa, se hacen a precio de saldo, con las energías rusas. Recordemos que en una década Usa se queda sin gas. Y el petróleo...está por ver.
7) Rusia se sume en la decadencia más absoluta y desaparece de los mapas, tal y como la conocemos hoy.

B) Lo que tú llamas "no puede ganar la guerra"...significa que no tienes mucha idea de lo que está ocurriendo.
Rusia hace meses que ha ganado la guerra a Ucrania.
Se está estirando el chicle, porque los objetivos de Rusia, *VUELVO A REPETIR, QUE SE OS OLVIDA*, son 2:

1) Desmilitarizar Ucrania
Ucrania ya no tiene nada, salvo carne y armas occidentales. Estas armas occidentales también se están acabando. No hay más, simplemente. Rusia está destruyendo sistemáticamente todo el armamento ucronazi y de la otan, sin salir prácticamente de casa, con una logística facilita, y sin trastocar la economía y la vida de los rusos. *Esto es la polla.*

2) Desnazificar Ucrania
2.1 De momento ya hay más de 100.000 ucros fuera de esta vida. Otros 400.000 heridos. Otros 300.000 desaparecidos (que lo dicen los ucras, no los rusos). Y lo que te rondaré morena.
2.2 Ucrania ha perdido la mitad de su población, que se ha marchado a Rusia y a Europa, para no volver.
2.3 El PIB de Ucrania en estos momentos, ha caído un 60%. Por tanto se encuentra cerca de los 200.000 millones de dólares aún (como el PIB de Guatemala o Costa de Marfil). Aunque a este ritmo, probablemente caiga más de un 80%, y se encuentre más bien en los 120.000 millones de dólares (como el de Eslovenia o Paraguay).

Esos son los 2 objetivos. No hay otros.

C) La posguerra qué?

Rusia no se va a quedar con territorios que no valen para nada, y que no producen (todo el oeste de ucrania, desde el Dnieper).
Ni siquiera Kiev vale para nada, salvo por la importancia histórica y religiosa para Rusia.

Por tanto, Rusia cumplirá los objetivos y Ucrania o lo que quede de ella, estará sin armamento pesado, sin ejército, y por supuesto no se integrará en la OTAN.

Que los europeos queráis acoger en vuestro seno de la Unión, a Ucrania, es un tema que a Rusia le importa poco.
Por tanto la posguerra...el problema lo tiene Europa, no Rusia.


----------



## Epicii (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Totalmente en desacuerdo, cuantos mas ataques de este tipo, menos posibilidad de negociación hay, nadie se va a sentar a la mesa con los Rusos mientras tiren misiles.
> 
> Rusia hace estos ataque porque piensa obtener una victoria MILITAR sobre Ucrania todavia y cree que esto le acerca a ello. Cualquier negociacion de alto el fuego seria solo temporal hasta que se rearmasen, razón por la cual ya pueden tirar 288 misiles al dia que Ucrania no va a negociar nada, antes se mueren de hambre.
> 
> El problema somos nosotros que procrastinamos, no Ucrania.



Si Ucrania tiene mas determinación para pelear que Rusia, seguramente ganara...
Estos ataques tratan de quebrar esa fuerza moral para seguir peleando.
Vietnam tuvo peores calamidades en su guerra contra EEUU, pero nunca se quebró...EEUU si


----------



## tomasjos (24 Nov 2022)

Hace tres años estuve diez días en Polonia, en una ciudad llamada Bigdoszc, o algo así. Estaban hasta los mismísimos de los ucranianos de las mafias con sus coches de lujo conduciendo como locos puestos de coca hasta las cejas y provocando accidentes. 

El polaco de a pie sabe lo que hay, y si, es imperialista porque lo llevan escuchando desde niños - la mancomunidad y tal- pero soportar el porcentaje de delincuentes ucranianos que deben tener ahora choca con los sueños de recuperar Smolensk o colocar a un títere en Moscú -siglo XVI-XVII-


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento la que está siendo derrotado es Rusia ahí lo dejo.



Se está viendo- desde hace meses- que Rusia NO VA GANAR la guerra.
Todos estos ataques son ya rabieta de Putin. 
Hay que aguantar y seguir.
Vienen meses duros, pero más duro será para Rusia.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si, les ha costado sacar a presos y hacer redadas en el metro para reclutar 300k y ahora se sacan 500k de la chistera.



El ejercito de tierra ruso tiene cerca de 400.000 soldados adiestrados, que no han participado en la operacion especial de Ucrania.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Un REFUGIADO de verdad no exige:
> - hoteles de 4-5 estrellas
> - gastos pagados
> - coches de lujo(50.000 euros en adelante)



Hace un par de días puse una noticia porque se quejaban en un medio que por unos papeles que les faltaban por no poder firmar los padres, no les daban todas las ayudas (educación, sanidad etc etc ya se lo estaban dando) Dos chicas, una vino en marzo a venir con la abuela, la otra llevaba en España desde la pandemia. Es decir que llevará igual un par de años ya aquí. Da igual, a ambas les dieron el carnet de refugiadas para tener acceso a esa ayuda economica extra.

Es absurdo, pero se está pagando o dando ayudas extra para alojamiento a personas (pagas etc etc) que llevan años en España y que NO son refugiados. Es sorprendente ver como están llevando este tema y la cantidad de dinero que se está dilapidando.


----------



## Honkler (24 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si Ucrania tiene mas determinación para pelear que Rusia, seguramente ganara...
> Estos ataques tratan de quebrar esa fuerza moral para seguir peleando.
> Vietnam tuvo peores calamidades en su guerra contra EEUU, pero nunca se quebró...EEUU si



Es imposible para ucrania ganar esta guerra. Es más, sin el apoyo de usa (si, en minúsculas) y sus chihuahuas, a estas alturas ya no existiría ni ejército ucraniano, ni el judío mangante ni su puta madre. Solo es cuestión de tiempo que ese “apoyo” se acabe y entonces… pum! ( no se podía saber ).


----------



## niraj (24 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Fuente? Difícil que la CIA reclute a un heredero de las mayores fortunas de Arabia...
> Bin Laden odiaba tanto a los soviéticos como a EEUU...y los responsabilizaba de la destruccion de los paises islamicos y su cultura.
> No era ningún agente de la CIA. Equivocado o no, ideológicamente era honesto, como el Che Guevara




según cuentan, sí fue entrenado y trabajó para la CIA cuando estuvo en Afganistán








Aniversario del 9/11: ¿cuándo y cómo trabajó Osama Bin Laden para la CIA en Afganistán?


Osama Bin Laden, aquel terrorista que creó una de las redes más sangrientas de la historia, Al Qaeda, fue entrenado por la CIA durante la misma Guerra contra Afganistán.




us.as.com






Tampoco es ningún secreto que las familias Bin Laden y los Bush tuvieron negocios juntos, incluso negocios de armas...hasta que punto Osama estuvo relacionado con estos negocios de familia, ya no lo he visto especificado en ningún sitio








11 de septiembre: Quince años del gran negocio de Bush y Bin Laden


No son conspiraciones de película, son realidades de documental. Lo que se cuenta a continuación está publicado y puede encontrarse en Fahrenheit 9/11 (2004) de Michael Moore, documental que debería emitirse con regularidad en todas las cadenas de televisión, especialmente las públicas, y ser vision




blogs.publico.es


----------



## Loignorito (24 Nov 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



Se van dando los pasos para generar la atmósfera conservadora en Inglaterra. Primero ponen a una mujer para que haga el ridículo y termine con una patada en el culo. Ahora le toca al 'extranjero preferente' en Albión: 'el indú'. ¿Cual vendrá después? supongo que un negro. Pero veamos primero como 'ajustician' públicamente al primer Premier 'negro' (así les llamaban los británicos en tiempos victorianos a los indús).


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

yo lo que veo es rusos con moral altisima ukros desmoralizados


----------



## Honkler (24 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hace un par de días puse una noticia porque se quejaban en un medio que por unos papeles que les faltaban por no poder firmar los padres, no les daban todas las ayudas (educación, sanidad etc etc ya se lo estaban dando) Dos chicas, una vino en marzo a venir con la abuela, la otra llevaba en España desde la pandemia. Es decir que llevará igual un par de años ya aquí. Da igual, a ambas les dieron el carnet de refugiadas para tener acceso a esa ayuda economica extra.
> 
> Es absurdo, pero se está pagando o dando ayudas extra para alojamiento a personas (pagas etc etc) que llevan años en España y que NO son refugiados. Es sorprendente ver como están llevando este tema y la cantidad de dinero que se está dilapidando.



Vengo diciendo desde hace meses que LA GRAN MAYORÍA de los refuchis ucros ya estaban de “visita“ por europa desde mucho antes de la guerra.


----------



## Kron II (24 Nov 2022)

Toda la UE. es "ruido" ahora mismo, pero si se elimina el "ruido" pueden observarse algunas cosas interesantes:

- La teoría dice que a Alemania le sobra el dinero. ¿A un país que le sobra el dinero le hace falta emitir deuda para financiar el programa de subvenciones a las familias y a las empresas que piensa llevar a cabo por la crisis energética? Es más, podría tener algún sentido cuando los rendimientos de su deuda está en mínimos históricos, pero no cuando está en sus máximos en más de una década.

- Se observa claramente una guerra interna dentro de la UE., principalmente de Alemania contra el sur de Europa. Alemania va por su cuenta en casi la mayoría de asuntos transcendentales: subvenciones, emisión de deuda para sufragar esas inversiones (adviértase el primer punto) y compras conjuntas de energía.

- La Comisión Europea pinta menos de lo que me había imaginado en un principio. Al final son los estados más poderosos los que la pasan por la izquierda y por la derecha para los asuntos que son transcendentales para sus economías. Parece que la principal función de la Comisión Europea en tiempos de crisis es la de vociferar, como si esto le diese más fuerza a nivel internacional, que ya digo que no es así, porque no están jugando con aficionados en la toma de decisiones a nivel internacional.

- Francia se ha convertido en el juguete de todos, haciendo todo lo posible para conseguir sus objetivos, sin conseguir a penas nada, ya que ha perdido tanto peso a nivel internacional que sólo puede jugar con sus vecinos fronterizos más débiles, principalmente España.

Bueno, pues este es el paisaje y el paisanaje con el que tenemos que afrontar una crisis energética unida a una base monetaria creada que actualmente no puede drenarse porque política monetaria y fiscal van en contra en los Estados Miembros de la EU.


----------



## Epicii (24 Nov 2022)

niraj dijo:


> según cuentan, sí fue entrenado y trabajó para la CIA cuando estuvo en Afganistán
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si si que eso lo sabemos todos, cuando los terroristas afganos eran "los buenos", y nadie los llamaba terroristas

Esa imagen de Bin Laden y a lo que se refieren los amantes de las conspiraciones es a su etapa posterior a la guerra contra los sovieticos...

Que el 11-S fue un autoatentado de EEUU y todo eso...


----------



## Epicii (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> yo lo que veo es rusos con moral altisima ukros desmoralizados



Sencillo, los rusos tienen energía, calefacción, y no le caen misiles en la cabeza...
Mientras crean que matar ucranianos esta justificado para defenderse de la Otan, apoyaran la guerra...


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El ejercito de tierra ruso tiene cerca de 400.000 soldados *adiestrados*, que no han participado en la operacion especial de Ucrania.




Tú si que sabes....


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (24 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Quizás tú o tu familia deberíais conocer que hay refugiados desde el 2014, ucronazi hijolagranpputa
> 
> Listado de niños asesinados en bombardeos realizados por el Ejército ucraniano en Lugansk durante 2014-2015. Crimenes de guerra que jamás salieron en TV
> 
> ...



A ver niñato. Lo primero es que te laves la boca y los dedos con jabón, y a continuación metete a los hilos de 2014 y mira a ver quiénes estamos aquí desde el principio, y no precisamente del lado de Ucrania. Pedazo de imbécil integral, que no sabes ni de qué hablas ni con quién.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Para preparar la reunión de Putin con los familiares de los militares que participan en las operaciones militares en Ucrania, el servicio secreto realiza un "casting de madres de militares". 

A las mujeres se les pide que firmen un compromiso de no divulgación y se les obliga a someterse al detector de mentiras. 
El propósito del "casting" es asegurar la completa lealtad de los participantes en la reunión y salvaguardar completamente al presidente de agresiones y preguntas no deseadas. 
El formato de la reunión está previsto que sea por enlace de vídeo o mediante la presencia de varias personas en persona a una distancia respetuosa del presidente, pero el formato está sujeto a cambios.


----------



## cebollin-o (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para preparar la reunión de Putin con los familiares de los militares que participan en las operaciones militares en Ucrania, el servicio secreto realiza un "casting de madres de militares".
> 
> A las mujeres se les pide que firmen un compromiso de no divulgación y se les obliga a someterse al detector de mentiras.
> El propósito del "casting" es asegurar la completa lealtad de los participantes en la reunión y salvaguardar completamente al presidente de agresiones y preguntas no deseadas.
> El formato de la reunión está previsto que sea por enlace de vídeo o mediante la presencia de varias personas en persona a una distancia respetuosa del presidente, pero el formato está sujeto a cambios.



¿fuente de la información?


----------



## terro6666 (24 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El ejercito de tierra ruso tiene cerca de 400.000 soldados adiestrados, que no han participado en la operacion especial de Ucrania.



Ya ya por eso reclutan borrachos y presos para guardar lo bueno para el final


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Los cortes masivos de electricidad en Ucrania causan problemas a las FAU con el suministro de combustible y armas por ferrocarril*
> Hoy, 11:06
> https://topwar.ru/205619-massovoe-o...avkoj-po-zheleznoj-doroge-gsm-i-oruzhija.html
> tr dee
> ...



Anonadado me quedo, quién diría que joder la electricidad era una acción estratégica con consecuencias en el frente.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

han ganado ronaldo y amiguetes a ghana 3-2 vencieron pero no convencieron, veo a ronaldo de capa caida y messi debe andar parecido su tiempo paso


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

A todo esto, no me había dado cuenta de la fecha. Hoy hace exactamente 9 meses que empezó esta mierda.

Lo que indica que ya quedan 9 meses menos para que Rusia se vaya a tomar por culo.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vladimir Putin se ha fijado como objetivo no sólo aumentar la cantidad de equipos militares producidos, sino también mejorar sus características
> 
> Durante su intervención en una reunión del Consejo de Coordinación de las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, Vladímir Putin señaló que era necesario introducir objetivos con plazos para suministrar todo lo necesario a las Fuerzas Armadas.
> 
> ...



Rusia, con su deuda en un 14% del PIB, va a aumentar el presupuesto militar.
A ver cómo le siguen el paso los americanos y los europeos, con las deudas estratosféricas: solo hay una opción...y se llama impresora e inflación.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Toda la UE. es "ruido" ahora mismo, pero si se elimina el "ruido" pueden observarse algunas cosas interesantes:
> 
> - La teoría dice que a Alemania le sobra el dinero. ¿A un país que le sobra el dinero le hace falta emitir deuda para financiar el programa de subvenciones a las familias y a las empresas que piensa llevar a cabo por la crisis energética? Es más, podría tener algún sentido cuando los rendimientos de su deuda está en mínimos históricos, pero no cuando está en sus máximos en más de una década.
> 
> ...



es un salvese quien pueda de libro y necesitariamos un erdogan al mando para salir con bien de ello en españa


----------



## NS 4 (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya que usted es nuevo, se lo pongo clarito para que no haya equívocos. La Libertad es la puta el Capital y la Democracia, su palanganera.



Pero no es puta por vicio...es puta porque no le dejan otro camino.

Un hombre sin libertades...es poco menos que un burro en un molino.


----------



## NS 4 (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Vane y su doble vara de medir:
> La UE abre la vía para enviar armas a los rebeldes sirios



Ponlo sin el puto payperview...no faltaria mas que financiar al grupo Liberty...


----------



## Seronoser (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *La brigada 58 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podría abandonar Bakhmut*: detalles
> . Para evitar otra fuga de militares de esta formación llegaron a la ciudad el PMC estadounidense Mozart y partes de* la 241 Brigada de Defensa Territorial.
> *





Para que la gente lo entienda facil:

Las brigadas de defensa territorial, son los parguelas que han pillado por las calles, jubilados, estudiantes, etc. Gente que o no ha cogido un arma en su puta vida, o la cogió en tiempos de Stalin, y les sueltan al frente como carne de cañon.

Así paran a los rusos, por supuesto, porque primero tienen que matarles antes de seguir avanzando. Lo cuál por otra parte, está conectado con el objetivo uno ruso de desmilitarización. Cuantos más ucranianos mueran, menos quedarán para apoyar el nazismo en el 404.
Es triste...pero es la realidad.


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Nov 2022)

*Sobre autarquía, disquisición*

Rusia es de los pocos países por no decir el único que puede estar bajo un régimen económico de autarquía.

Definamos la autarquía como un estado en que el sector primaria (recursos, agricultura) son excedentarios, el sector secundario (industria) también y por último el sector servicios cubre las faltas que pueden tener los sectores primario y secundario a base de importar lo que falta..

Rusia presenta un sector primario excelente, el secundario para grandes obras también y lo que pretende es que el terciario ayude a los otros 2 en lugar de destruirlos como ha pasado en USA que el terciario ha destruido el secundario.

Así un país con autarquía ha de proteger su sector primario y secundario contra la megalomanía de terciario refrenando, importaciones no necesarias gravadas, eliminación de burocracia y reforzándolo en educación para un desarrollo independiente de los conocimientos ajenos y sanidad, bienestar público para afianzar esa autarquía.

Los bloques económicos se han de crear sobre esta base, por desgracia en el bloque occidental tiene un enorme sobrepeso el sector terciario; bancos, finanzas que debilita enormemente a los otros sectores, en el sector primario tiene algunas dificultades y el secundario prácticamente ha desaparecido.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia, con su deuda en un 14% del PIB, va a aumentar el presupuesto militar.
> A ver cómo le siguen el paso los americanos y los europeos, con las deudas estratosféricas: solo hay una opción...y se llama impresora e inflación.



hay una cosa muy curiosa yo a putin siempre le he visto como un jugador a medio y a largo plazo cuando intercambio e puesto con medlevev les tango a los europedos y otanicos, metiendo un plan de rearme y modernizacion de ejercito ruso con fecha de fin en 2022 de ahi ha salido rodo lo nuevo que estan usando, se dieron cuenta que les habian tangado en la guerra de siria y lo que estan haceindo ahora es un intento de parar la modernizacion imparable del ejercito ruso.

si comparas segmento de armas a segmento de armas el ejercito USA y El Ruso la sorpresa que te puede dar es curiosa.

por cierto que cenas hoy?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Nov 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Hace tres años estuve diez días en Polonia, en una ciudad llamada Bigdoszc, o algo así.



Bydgoszcz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Ucrania no tiene nada que perder, tiene parte del país ocupado y medio país arrasado, ya no va a perder nada más, salvo que le tiren nukes.

Es Rusia la que está muy muy jodida, está perdiendo la guerra, ha perdido su papel en el mundo y aislada economica y políticamente y tiene mucho que perder, que los rusos las pasen putas Por una operación de agresión que se vendió como un paseo militar sin consecuencias para los rusos y ahora se están cagándo y lo que queda por venir. 

Ucrania ahora tiene que apretar y dar con todo a Rusia para que Rusia y sus líderes entiendan que les sale más a cuenta pirarse que seguir jodiendo a tu vecino.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que han muerto dos ciudanos Polacos por un misil Ucraniano. Que Zelenski les mintió asegurando que era Ruso. No importa, los Polacos consideran que no merece la pena proteger adecuadamente sus fronteras y a sus ciudadanos con ese armamento de la Otan, que se envie mejor al país que acaba de matar dos ciudadanos tuyos, que te ha mentido a la cara y que después de eso además ha devuelto a su puesto que relativizó la masacre de Polacos en la segunda guerra Mundial, riendose en tu propia cara tras haberlo destituido unos meses antes de cara a la galería.
> 
> De momento Alemania no quiere hacerlo.....veremos si Zelenski no les da un toque de atención públicamente.
> 
> ...



Los Patriot...cuando empezaron a fabricarlos, en España Calvo Sotelo era el Presidente.
En USA Reagan.
Alemania, Polonia, Checoslovaquia...todo era ruso.
Aún no se había jugado el Mundial de España del Naranjito
Una casa en la Castellana costaba 35.000 euros (en las pesetas de entonces)
Un coche, 500 euros (ídem)

Los patriot, otro game changer defensivo


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Sobre autarquía, disquisición*
> 
> Rusia es de los pocos países por no decir el único que puede estar bajo un régimen económico de autarquía.
> 
> ...



ays cuentame alguna historia de tus aventuras de joven las extraño mucho


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

De hecho que usen sus misiles a joder infraestructuras civiles, dice claramente que yo no cuentan con ganar, sólo con provocar dolor para negociar, entonces ¿Quién es el que quiere negociar?

Cada día que pase es un mayor problema para Rusia a futuro, Ucrania no tiene nada que perder, al contrario, ya lo perdió todo en febrero .


----------



## NS 4 (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te has saltado el regimen en el bar esta mañana ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh golfoooooooooooo



Si es a mi...ni hablar...un barraquito y a correr.

Comiendo tampoco toque a penas el pan.

A ver si me encarrilo...si no, veo que a los 70 las espicho.
Mi bisabuelo pasiego, uno de los dos de mi padre, media 2.07 metros. Fue un tallo descomunal para la epoca. De Espinosa de los monteros.

Lei, o vi algun documental que venia a decir que la gente muy grande vivia significativamente menos.

Aunque el cardiologo el otro dia me dijo que tengo un corazon grande y fuerte como un morlaco.

Sois unos cabrones...habeis hecho que me de por pensar.

Edito ...el bisabuelo espicho a los 73.


----------



## pegaso (24 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento la que está siendo derrotado es Rusia ahí lo dejo.



Y se ve perfectamente en casi toda Ucrania, bueno de noche no se ve tan perfectamente.


----------



## mazuste (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## INE (24 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Este perfil CATALUFO tiene la piel muy fina
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271605
> 
> 
> ...



"Estate" significa terreno, propiedad, finca. Lo que el mermado ese quiere decir, supongo, es State.


----------



## NS 4 (24 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si vienen a mi casa bien que tengo obra que hacer, si no, NO.



Esas mujeres no valen para la casa...son vagas y caras.

Y del amor al odio hay...medio milimetro.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## dabuti (24 Nov 2022)

*Masivos ataques rusos con misiles de alta precisión contra centros de mando militar del régimen ucraniano*





24/11/2022


*Moscú, 24 nov* Las fuerzas armadas rusas lanzaron un masivo bombardeo con misiles de largo alcance y alta precisión por aire, mar y tierra contra el sistema de mando y control militar de Ucrania e instalaciones energéticas.
Todos los blancos asignados fueron alcanzados, y como resultado del bombardeo se interrumpió el traslado por ferrocarril de fuerzas de reserva, armas extranjeras, equipos militares y municiones, a las áreas de combate, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia en su informe diario sobre el curso de la operación militar en Ucrania.
Agregó que no se realizó ni un solo ataque contra objetivos dentro de la ciudad de Kiev y que la destrucción anunciada por el régimen ucraniano en la capital fue resultado de la caída de misiles de sistemas de defensa antiaérea extranjeros y ucranianos ubicados en zonas residenciales de la capital ucraniana.
Según el Ministerio, en las direcciones de Kupiansk y de Krasno-Limansky en la República Popular de Lugansk y en la región de Járkiv y, las tropas de artillería y los ataques de la aviación del ejército ruso frustraron un intento de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de atacar las posiciones de las tropas rusas, lo que causó la eliminación de más de 75 militares ucranianos y la destrucción de dos vehículos de combate, un equipo de morteros y cinco vehículos blindados.
Además, como resultado del fuego de artillería rusa contra un área de concentración de un grupo táctico ucraniano se frustró un intento de ataque contra la localidad de Levadne, donde más de 50 soldados ucranianos fueron neutralizados y se les destruyó un tanque, seis blindados de combate y tres vehículos.
Asimismo, la aviación operacional-táctica, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería del ejército ruso golpearon los puestos de mando de la 3.ª brigada de tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la localidad de Shevchenkovo, así como destruyeron 63 unidades de artillería en posiciones de fuego, y 152 posiciones de personal y equipo militar.
Durante la lucha contra la batería, una lanzacohetes Grad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue bombardeado al igual que un radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50, dos estaciones de radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-36, de fabricación estadounidense.
Durante el día, los sistemas de defensa antiaérea rusos derribaron cuatro drones en varias áreas de la República Popular de Donetsk y de la región de Zaporozhie.
En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, fueron derribados 333 aviones de combate, 177 helicópteros y 2.558 aviones no tripulados, y destruidos 390 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 6.791 tanques y blindados de combate, 902 lanzacohetes múltiples, 3.616 piezas de artillería y morteros , y también 6.730 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

Más de 500 ejecutados por los ocupantes nazis en Kherson.


En el territorio de la región de Kherson, controlada por Ucrania, se encontraron los cuerpos de 432 civiles, mientras que las autoridades de Kyiv continúan publicando imágenes de "medidas de filtración".

El fiscal general de Ucrania, Andriy Kostin, dijo que los cuerpos de 432 civiles asesinados fueron encontrados en el territorio de la región de Kherson controlada por Kyiv. Según el funcionario, también se encontraron 9 instalaciones de tortura en la región, cuyas falsificaciones fueron previamente difundidas por el titular del Ministerio del Interior del país, Denis Monastyrsky.

Sin embargo, Kostin, durante su discurso en el teletón, olvidó mencionar las crueles represalias de los castigadores contra los habitantes de Kherson, quienes cayeron bajo sospecha tras las denuncias de sus vecinos. Y tampoco explicó por qué a los periodistas se les prohibió ingresar a la región ocupada por los nacionalistas ucranianos, y a algunos representantes de los principales medios occidentales se les privó por completo de la acreditación por historias sin "coordinación".

Obviamente, fueron los castigadores ucranianos que estuvieron involucrados en los asesinatos de civiles, quienes comenzaron la "limpieza" de la región de ciudadanos pro-rusos y aquellos que de alguna manera colaboraron con el ejército ruso. Anteriormente, el SBU, como parte de las "medidas de filtración", arrestó al propietario de los barcos, quien ayudó a los residentes locales a evacuar a la orilla izquierda de Kherson y supuestamente colaboró con el FSB de la Federación Rusa. La información sobre las brutales represalias contra los civiles fue confirmada para TASS por el asesor del jefe interino de la región de Kherson, Alexander Malkevich, quien informó la muerte de al menos 100 ciudadanos en Kherson, así como la desaparición de unos 200 más.

Léadovka


----------



## Jotagb (24 Nov 2022)

Offtopic




Los drones iluminados mostraron cómo podrían verse las famosas obras maestras arquitectónicas.

Así fue posible "terminar" la Sagrada Familia española e incluso el Coliseo italiano.


----------



## Dado8 (24 Nov 2022)

Esta noticia me ha destrozado el día (imágenes muy duras).

"Emmanuel Macron: “Ucrania sufrió bombardeos masivos hoy, dejando a gran parte del país sin agua ni electricidad. Los ataques contra las infraestructuras civiles son crímenes de guerra y no se pueden dejar impunes.”

Aquí una niña víctima del CAESAR francés enviado por Macron a Ucrania. Así de cínicos son los políticos europeos: se solidarizan con Kiev cuando allí quitan la luz, mientras ayudan a Ucrania a que bombardeen el Donbás... ".


t.me/Irinamar_Z/11622?single


----------



## CasaEstado (24 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia, con su deuda en un 14% del PIB, va a aumentar el presupuesto militar.
> A ver cómo le siguen el paso los americanos y los europeos, con las deudas estratosféricas: solo hay una opción...y se llama impresora e inflación.



Este tipo de comparaciones son ridículas. US ha aprobado un presupuesto militar de 840.000 millones de dólares para el año que viene. Rusia en 2021 gastó 55.452 millones en presupuesto militar. Ni siquiera son ordenes de magnitud comparables. El incremento en presupuesto ruso es para pagar municiones y muertes de soldados rusos.

US dedica un 3,7% del PIB al ejército frente al 11,4% de Rusia. Ambos datos del 2020. Si alguien piensa que Rusia es rival para US es que no sabe en qué mundo vive.


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia, con su deuda en un 14% del PIB, va a aumentar el presupuesto militar.
> A ver cómo le siguen el paso los americanos y los europeos, con las deudas estratosféricas: solo hay una opción...y se llama impresora e inflación.



Teniendo en cuenta que 1 dolar militar ruso vale por 100 americano que nunca cumple el prespuesto en programa militar ni aunque lo fiscalicen con IA. Pues no te diego ná.



CasaEstado dijo:


> Este tipo de comparaciones son ridículas. US ha aprobado un presupuesto militar de 840.000 millones de dólares para el año que viene. Rusia en 2021 gastó 55.452 millones en presupuesto militar. Ni siquiera son ordenes de magnitud comparables. El incremento en presupuesto ruso es para pagar municiones y muertes de soldados rusos.
> 
> US dedica un 3,7% del PIB al ejército frente al 11,4% de Rusia. Ambos datos del 2020. Si alguien piensa que Rusia es rival para US es que no sabe en qué mundo vive.



Pues si con 55.000 millones siguen lazando misiles como si no hubiese mañana, armas nucleares por doquier, submarinos para aburrir y aviones otro tanto, que el resto de Europa le pidan cita al interventor de las cuentas del ejército ruso porque es un genio.
España con 12.000 millones tiene 44 misiles Taurus. Vamos lo que tira Rusia en una mañana, si hablamos de magnitudes comparables.
Seamos serios, Rusia y EEUU nunca se medirán en el terreno porque los dos saben que llevan las de perder al nukearse mutuamente. Para ello, usan países satélite. Antes fue Vietnam, Corea, Afganistán y ahora le toca a Ucrania, y por medio paises que el 95% de la sociedad americana y otro tanto rusa son incapaces de poner en el mapa.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El ejercito de tierra ruso tiene cerca de 400.000 soldados adiestrados, que no han participado en la operacion especial de Ucrania.



Creo que lo dices enfadado y llorando


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

Los oblast de Odessa y Kharkov son territorios robados a Rusia y la obligación de Putiniano es devolverlos a la madre patria , junto con 
Kherson, Zaphorozhye y Crimea son Rusia y están siendo ocupados por los nazis ukros.


----------



## Elimina (24 Nov 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Offtopic
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271712
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271714
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271715
> ...



Más falso que Judas Macagüendiez


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Sencillo, los rusos tienen energía, calefacción, y no le caen misiles en la cabeza...
> Mientras crean que matar ucranianos esta justificado para defenderse de la Otan, apoyaran la guerra...



Pero nosotros tenemos más pasta…


----------



## Impresionante (24 Nov 2022)

Me la sopla el fútbol, pero con Serbia


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¡Qué hijo de la gran puta eres!



También tienes tu envidia? Pues curra para comprarte ese coche, que Putin no te lo va a regalar, alguien te lo tiene que decir


----------



## CasaEstado (24 Nov 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que 1 dolar militar ruso vale por 100 americano que nunca cumple el prespuesto en programa militar ni aunque lo fiscalicen con IA. Pues no te diego ná.



Por eso siguen buscando los uniformes de invierno. Me gustaría saber que parte del presupuesto ruso se va en corrupción. No me sorprendería que superase el 20%.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> También tienes tu envidia? Pues curra para comprarte ese coche, que Putin no te lo va a regalar, alguien te lo tiene que decir



Métete el Porsche por donde te quepa.


----------



## Peineto (24 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> hoy una vez mas llego el momento del off topic y os explico porque, el difunto Motorola contaba chistes, putin cuenta chistes, Surovikin ...........bueno levanta una ceja y tal.
> 
> no se puede estar todo el rato escribiendo sobre la guerra, puede que el agente cocodrile pueda le apgan para ello a mi no desde luego, asi que por eso se invento el off topic y bendito sea.
> 
> hoy una vez mas en nuestra serie CRANDES OFF TOPIC DE LA HUMANIDAD ''los fluidos del hamol tanto los masculinos como los femeninos contienen GLUTEN?'' quehace mercadona con todo el gluten que extrae? hay hammol sin Gluten? queremos de saber



Insensato de tí que quieres sabes lo que hace Mercadona con los efluvios. No digas que no estabas avisado, pequeño saltaagendas2030, pues bien, mira lo que hace, engrillaros a todos ustedes vosotros:


----------



## EUROPIA (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dado8 (24 Nov 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Ayer mismo salió que Zeleskito dio la orden de mandar a primera línea a todo el que hable ruso. Es una limpieza étnica que ni se molestan en negar.

Incluso los nazis alemanes intentaron ocultar sus genocidios, los ukronazis ni se molestan, incluso lo hacen con el beneplácito de la EU y USA.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

No me lo puedo creer….ahora también hay nazis kazajos…(nótese la ironía) y eso que me han dicho en el foro que los malos son otros y que es imposible que un ruso diga que hay que invadir nada….no hombre…qué va….

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Dmitry Drobnitsky, so-called expert in politics, stated on Russian federal TV that the next country where Russia would discover the &quot;Nazis&quot; could be Kazakhstan. This was in Solovyov&#39;s recent show. <a href="https://t.co/zja1489K9S">pic.twitter.com/zja1489K9S</a></p>&mdash; Aleksandar Djokic (Александар Джокич) (@polidemitolog) <a href="">November 24, 2022</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Pero luego la hoz y el martillo en todo lo alto y a poner estatuas de lideres comunistas como la de Castro y no se que mas.


----------



## Peineto (24 Nov 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



De la factoría ACME-Schwab:


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Que aparezca eso en una zona controlada por Rusia suena a chamusquina premium


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (24 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ??????



con que gas van a cooperar?


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Rusia es un vertedero, no me extraña que a la gente le de igual que la manden al frente a morir... en casa se pegarían un tiro igualmente.


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Insensato de tí que quieres sabes lo que hace Mercadona con los efluvios. No digas que no estabas avisado, pequeño saltaagendas2030, pues bien, mira lo que hace, engrillaros a todos ustedes vosotros:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271724



naca que un lingotazo de vino peleon de la sagra de toledo no neutralize


----------



## anonimo123 (24 Nov 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Este tipo de comparaciones son ridículas. US ha aprobado un presupuesto militar de 840.000 millones de dólares para el año que viene. Rusia en 2021 gastó 55.452 millones en presupuesto militar. Ni siquiera son ordenes de magnitud comparables. El incremento en presupuesto ruso es para pagar municiones y muertes de soldados rusos.
> 
> US dedica un 3,7% del PIB al ejército frente al 11,4% de Rusia. Ambos datos del 2020. Si alguien piensa que Rusia es rival para US es que no sabe en qué mundo vive.



USA se lo gasta todo en sueldos inflados para su ejército mercenario panchinegro y en armas hipercomplejas que al final son HUMO:






La mayor parte del presupuesto militar de los países OTAN es puro HUMO


¿En que se gastan todos los papelitos de colores con ínfimo valor la OTAN?: _Sueldos inflados de funcionarios con uniformes. Los ejércitos OTAN están LLENOS de mercenarios y charos inútiles que solo están por la paga. Patria no tienen porque son todo panchimoronegros que huirían a sus shitholes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Impresionante (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (24 Nov 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Alguno de por aquí deberíais vivir lo que es ser refugiado de guerra, antes de dejar patente por escrito que sois, aparte de cretinos, miserables.



Miserable eres tú y tu puto país asqueroso de mierda.

No nos daís ninguna pena ni sentimos simpatía por vosotros, sois culpables de no rebelaros ante un golpe de estado fascista y de apoyarlo.

No vi que te quejaras cuando el ejército Ucraniano bombardeaba a población civil del Donbas.

No vi que te quejaras cuando quemaron viva a gente en la casa de sindicatos en Odessa.

Mientras masacrabais vosotros todo estaba bien, ahora que han cambiado las tornas vienen los lloros.

Como decimos los Españoles a cada cerdo le llega su San Quintín.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> USA se lo gasta todo en sueldos inflados para su ejército mercenario panchinegro y en armas hipercomplejas que al final son HUMO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será “humo”, pero os tienen a todos acojonados hasta el punto de que pensáis que todo lo hacen ello mediante “inteligencia secreta” que habéis descubierto en internet


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

*3 centrales nucleares de Ucrania conectadas de nuevo a la red eléctrica* .

Las tres centrales nucleares ucranianas bajo el control de Kiev han vuelto a ser conectadas a la red eléctrica tras haber sido cortadas la víspera por los masivos ataques rusos durante la guerra en Ucrania, según informa el jueves el ministerio de Energía.

"Tras el bombardeo masivo de ayer, los trabajadores del sector energético pudieron reconectar tres centrales nucleares a la red eléctrica por la mañana", ha dicho el ministerio en Telegram, añadiendo que las instalaciones deberían empezar a suministrar electricidad la tarde de este jueves.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (24 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Miserable eres tú y tu puto país asqueroso de mierda.
> 
> No nos daís ninguna pena ni sentimos simpatía por vosotros, sois culpable de no rebelaros ante un golpe de estado fascista y de haberlo apoyado.
> 
> ...



otro imbecil que no sabe de que habla ni con quién que se va al ignore.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Métete el Porsche por donde te quepa.



Ya pasó, no llores más, peque!


----------



## CasaEstado (24 Nov 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> USA se lo gasta todo en sueldos inflados para su ejército mercenario panchinegro y en armas hipercomplejas que al final son HUMO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sería interesante que mantuvieseis una misma línea argumental. Por una parte decís que Rusia no ha conquistado Kiev por el armamento cedido por la OTAN pero por otra parte decís que el armamento de la OTAN es una mierda.

Y para complementar vuestra incongruencia os recuerdo que la OTAN aún no ha cedido armamento pesado.


----------



## Martok (24 Nov 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Rusia esta en una muy dificil situación, se ha metido en un embolado enorme.
> 
> No puede ganar esta guerra con los medios actuales. La determinación ucraniana es grande, el armamento y apoyo occidental ilimitado.
> 
> ...



En febrero hablamos 









Operación Urano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## visaman (24 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Insensato de tí que quieres sabes lo que hace Mercadona con los efluvios. No digas que no estabas avisado, pequeño saltaagendas2030, pues bien, mira lo que hace, engrillaros a todos ustedes vosotros:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271724



les acabo de enviar un correo quejandome de sus subidas semanales de precios me cambio al aldi en nada


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

*Lukashenko debe comparecer ante el tribunal,* - resolución del Parlamento Europeo

"Lukashenko y las personas asociadas con él son igualmente responsables de los crímenes de guerra en Ucrania y deben rendir cuentas ante el tribunal internacional y la Corte Penal Internacional", dice la resolución del Parlamento Europeo.

Además, los diputados europeos señalaron en la resolución que Bielorrusia debe ser reconocida como territorio ocupado u ocupado de facto y pidieron la retirada inmediata de las tropas rusas de Bielorrusia y Ucrania. También condenaron las violaciones de derechos humanos en Bielorrusia y pidieron la liberación de los presos políticos.


----------



## Elimina (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> También tienes tu envidia? Pues curra para comprarte ese coche, que Putin no te lo va a regalar, alguien te lo tiene que decir



Tú qué sabrás


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Offtopic
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271712
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271714
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271715
> ...



A mí cada vez me resultan más odiosos los putos drones. Trato de evitar vídeos salvajes, pero cuando son vídeos de lejos con cámaras térmicas es fácil caer. Vi un vídeo en el que unos pobres desgraciados huían como podían de un puto dron que les lanzaba granadas. Cayó uno al estallar la granada cerca de él, luego los otros dos corrieron la misma suerte, y con todos moribundos o ya muertos el puto dron seguía lanzándoles granadas. 

Vi en TG un intercambio de prisioneros, es una escena agradable porque se va gente feliz. La mayoría eran pobres chicos con toda la vida por delante. Probablemente como los pobres muertos por los drones. Es escalofriantemente inhumano.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (24 Nov 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> otro imbecil que no sabe de que habla ni con quién que se va al ignore.



Un placer que me incluya en el ignore, háganos un favor a los Españoles y váyase de nuestro país.

Al infierno si es posible.


----------



## Vilux (24 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento la que está siendo derrotado es Rusia ahí lo dejo.



Te creemos, Charo, wapíssima.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Las sanciones fortalecen a Rusia.


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para preparar la reunión de Putin con los familiares de los militares que participan en las operaciones militares en Ucrania, el servicio secreto realiza un "casting de madres de militares".
> 
> A las mujeres se les pide que firmen un compromiso de no divulgación y se les obliga a someterse al detector de mentiras.
> El propósito del "casting" es asegurar la completa lealtad de los participantes en la reunión y salvaguardar completamente al presidente de agresiones y preguntas no deseadas.
> El formato de la reunión está previsto que sea por enlace de vídeo o mediante la presencia de varias personas en persona a una distancia respetuosa del presidente, pero el formato está sujeto a cambios.



Pues como en los medios de comunicación en España.


----------



## Roedr (24 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No aprenden porque esas sanciones tienen 0.000 repercusiones en sus vidas. Si la guerra o las sanciones afectaran a la vida de estos cabrones ahora estaríamos todos mucho mejor.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya pasó, no llores más, peque!



Valiente comemierda a sueldo.


----------



## Vilux (24 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ya ya por eso reclutan borrachos y presos para guardar lo bueno para el final



Para sobrio el Zelensky, ¿no te jode? ¿En qué puto mundo vives?


----------



## Honkler (24 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Un placer que me incluya en el ignore, háganos un favor a los Españoles y váyase de nuestro país.
> 
> Al infierno si es posible.



De donde es?


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Nov 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Este tipo de comparaciones son ridículas. US ha aprobado un presupuesto militar de 840.000 millones de dólares para el año que viene. Rusia en 2021 gastó 55.452 millones en presupuesto militar. Ni siquiera son ordenes de magnitud comparables. El incremento en presupuesto ruso es para pagar municiones y muertes de soldados rusos.
> 
> US dedica un 3,7% del PIB al ejército frente al 11,4% de Rusia. Ambos datos del 2020. Si alguien piensa que Rusia es rival para US es que no sabe en qué mundo vive.



Y si tú piensas que el PIB de Rusia es de 500 mil millones de USD aprox , según tus cálculos, es que no sabes ni de qué agujero del cuerpo te salen los pedos.


----------



## rejon (24 Nov 2022)

Érase una vez... ¿Ucrania?


----------



## Elimina (24 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> De donde es?



Del país celestial, oblast de los querubines.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (24 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> De donde es?



Ucraniano.


----------



## Martok (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>





coscorron dijo:


> En que parte de Odessa es eso exactamente?? No es para mi, es para un amigo que también se esta quitando ...
> 
> : - )



Marranoteeee!!!!!!


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Tú qué sabrás



No, Putin tampoco te va a comprar nada, lo siento


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dado8 (24 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Miserable eres tú y tu puto país asqueroso de mierda.
> 
> No nos daís ninguna pena ni sentimos simpatía por vosotros, sois culpable de no rebelaros ante un golpe de estado fascista y de haberlo apoyado.
> 
> ...



Al 99% de acuerdo con usted, pero habría que intentar sacar a todo los civiles que se pueda de Ucrania, se les viene un invierno terrible (se lo hayan buscado o no).


----------



## Martok (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Imagina la rubia de la izquierda y la morena de la derecha fusionadas


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

Traidores en la cúpula del Kremlin..



Comentando "Donrf"

Cuando Zatulin habló sobre los beneficios del Minsky y el Donbass insuficientemente ruso, todos guardaron silencio. No se refería a sus traseros. Cuando Zatulin habló de lo mismo, todos gritaron. Gritan correctamente, pero ¿qué ha cambiado entonces? Tanto entonces como ahora, para Zatulin, las tierras rusas son controvertidas.

Para cerrar el tema. Admito estar un poco desconcertado: si dice que el Sr. Zatulin es, eh, una mala persona, entonces las autoridades de la Federación Rusa serán desacreditadas y el término saldrá a la luz. Si decimos que el Sr. Zatulin, como representante de las autoridades, tiene razón, entonces saldrá la negación de la integridad territorial de la Federación Rusa y el mismo término. Así que pienso: ¿leyó el manual anterior o se apresuró con el nuevo?

Comentando en "ZAPISKI VETERANO"

Zatulin y toda la shobla que habia en estos rodajes deberian ser pateados en el culo en desgracia desde sus posiciones. Ahora está claro quién frena la victoria. ¿Entiende el presidente de Rusia que estas personas lo están engañando ahora? Crimea, Kherson, Zaporozhye, DNR, LNR es un territorio en disputa para ellos. Decir esto en el canal federal, después de que estos territorios sean aceptados en la Federación Rusa y consagrados en la Constitución, es simplemente una burla y un escupitajo en la cara de todos los ciudadanos rusos, especialmente de aquellos que murieron. Definitivamente es el fondo.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Y si tú piensas que el PIB de Rusia es de 500 mil millones de USD aprox , según tus cálculos, es que no sabes ni de qué agujero del cuerpo te salen los pedos.











Comparar economía países: Rusia vs Estados Unidos 2023


Comparativa de países. Comparativa de los datos macroeconómicos y socio-demográficos de países. Aquí tienes la comparativa de Rusia vs Estados Unidos




datosmacro.expansion.com





PIB Anual de Rusia: 1.502.737 M€
PIB Anual de USA: 19.430.123 M€

Gasto Defensa Rusia: 5.452,8 M€
Gasto Defensa USA: 684.904,0 M€

Estamos hablando de 2020 el gasto en defensa y de 2021 el PIB, si, dos gotas de agua, oiga...


----------



## España1 (24 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No te imaginas la mala ostia que me da que el boton del icnore no tenga tambien un boton de envio de paquete bomba y que les reventara la puta cabeza a toda esa pandillita de chupapollas de mongolia y asesinos de jubilados
> 
> Mas de 300.000 muertos y siguen descojonandose de su PUTA SUBNORMALIDAD MENTAL. Jodida puta escoria malnacida tarada terrorista descerebrada de mierda BEODA Y BORRACHA que no merecen mas que les revienten la puta cabeza con una lampara de bronce




Si hubiese un botón así ya estaba usted terminado desde el minuto uno. Demos gracias por tener Libertad de Expresión


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

‼Estrellas de radio rusas actuaron en Lugansk para los defensores heridos de Donbass

La actuación tuvo lugar como parte del maratón patriótico musical de toda Rusia de la estación de radio "Radio Rusa". Una vez más, el grupo Zemlyane, Elena Sever, Roman Arkhipov, Yuri Kiselev (YurKiss) y su hermano Vladimir Kiselev (Vladimir) vinieron a apoyar a los defensores de Donbass.

“Hoy nosotros, los artistas que representan a Russian Media Group, vinimos aquí para agradecerles a ustedes, los rescatadores de la tierra de Donbass, por supuesto, los médicos que salvan a los soldados y oficiales heridos. Nosotros, los artistas, organizamos equipos de propaganda, así como durante la Gran Guerra Patria había equipos de propaganda y músicos, los artistas venían a apoyar a los combatientes”, dijo Elena Sever.

Vladimir Kiselev recordó que el Russian Media Group fue el primero desde el comienzo de una operación militar especial en organizar viajes de tales equipos de propaganda.

El artista recordó que en seis meses el equipo de propaganda de artistas rusos visitó todas las nuevas regiones rusas.

Personal del corresponsal militar del Frente de Noticias Alexander Reka

"notas de noticias"


----------



## dabuti (24 Nov 2022)

130 civiles asesinados en Lugansk desde febrero.









At least 130 LPR civilians killed by Ukrainian strikes since February


An 379 civilians were injured




tass.com


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

Operación especial, 24 de noviembre. Lo principal de RIA Novosti:

▪ El miércoles, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia lanzaron un ataque masivo contra el sistema de comando y control militar de Ucrania y las instalaciones energéticas relacionadas, se logró el objetivo del ataque, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

▪ no se realizó un solo ataque contra objetivos dentro de los límites de Kyiv, toda la destrucción anunciada por el régimen de Kyiv en la ciudad fue el resultado de la caída de misiles de defensa aérea extranjeros y ucranianos ubicados en áreas residenciales de la ciudad, el departamento ruso dijo

▪ Rusia durante una operación especial no ataca las instalaciones sociales en Ucrania, dijo Peskov

▪ como resultado del proceso de negociación, 50 soldados rusos fueron devueltos del territorio controlado por Kyiv, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de RF

▪Putin dijo que no se planea introducir medidas extraordinarias para satisfacer las necesidades de las fuerzas armadas rusas, pero se debe establecer un trabajo coordinado claro. Es importante no solo aumentar el volumen de entregas a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, sino también mejorar la calidad de los productos, dijo el presidente.

▪Rusia continúa consultas con el OIEA sobre la creación de una zona de seguridad alrededor de la ZNPP, en ellas también participan países europeos, señaló la Cancillería

▪ no se ha acordado la declaración sobre la creación de una zona de protección en la central nuclear de Zaporizhia, ahora es difícil predecir el momento de la implementación de la zona de protección en la planta, dijo Ulyanov, Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante organizaciones internacionales en Vienna

▪ Se ha restablecido el suministro de energía externo de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, dijo el jefe del OIEA

▪ El Parlamento Europeo aprobó un paquete de apoyo a Ucrania de la Unión Europea por un monto de hasta 18 mil millones de euros para 2023


----------



## alexforum (24 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia, con su deuda en un 14% del PIB, va a aumentar el presupuesto militar.
> A ver cómo le siguen el paso los americanos y los europeos, con las deudas estratosféricas: solo hay una opción...y se llama impresora e inflación.



Me parece correcto. Pero vuelvo a repetir, hay que atacar al dólar. Es el talón de Aquiles.

Se ataca al dólar y terminan peor que la URSS


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

*Poderosas explosiones en Zaporozhye (ocupado temporalmente por los ukronazis).

*@Irinamar_Z


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento la que está siendo derrotado es Rusia ahí lo dejo.



Si si derrotadisima mas tonto no naces


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

❗ Investigadores rusos descubrieron que *empleados de embajadas de Ucrania en el extranjero ayudan a reclutar a mercenarios* para que en las filas del Ejército ucraniano participen en las hostilidades, informó el *Comité de Investigación de Rusia*.

_Se estableció que empleados de embajadas ucranianas en el extranjero participan en la selección de mercenarios. En este trabajo también participaron varias agencias estatales y organizaciones públicas extranjeras._

Algunos de los mercenarios participaron en el conflicto armado en Donbás desde 2014, muchos de ellos tienen experiencia de combate en conflictos en Oriente Medio.

_Como resultado del trabajo realizado, se registró la participación de unos _*1.000 mercenarios de 54 países*_. Reino Unido, Estados Unidos, Canadá, Israel, Francia, Suecia, Georgia, Finlandia, Polonia y Lituania son los países más activos en el envío de personal militar a Ucrania._

Asimismo, el Comité de Investigaciones ruso recordó que el entonces presidente ucraniano, Piotr Poroshenko, emitió un decreto en 2016 que legalizó el reclutamiento de extranjeros y apátridas para el servicio militar en el Ejército de Ucrania. 

_La adopción de tales medidas puede indicar que la dirección política y militar de Ucrania estaba planeando de antemano un _*ataque contra las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk*_._

La investigación estableció que Occidente proporcionó a Ucrania *ayuda militar* en forma de formación para sus Fuerzas Armadas y su adecuación a los estándares de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte. 

Además, entre los especialistas militares extranjeros que les instruyeron en el uso de armas extranjeras, la coordinación de los combates y la forma de luchar en diferentes condiciones, se encuentran representantes de EE.UU., Reino Unido, Canadá, Georgia, Rumanía, Polonia y Lituania, entre otros. 

_Durante los interrogatorios de los prisioneros, se obtuvo información sobre la presencia de _*ciudadanos británicos y suecos*_ en las formaciones armadas ucranianas, que estaban enseñando a los soldados a prestar primeros auxilios._


----------



## tomasjos (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Comparar economía países: Rusia vs Estados Unidos 2023
> 
> 
> Comparativa de países. Comparativa de los datos macroeconómicos y socio-demográficos de países. Aquí tienes la comparativa de Rusia vs Estados Unidos
> ...



El PIB válido es el PPA. Usar el otro es una provocación


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271117
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271118
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (24 Nov 2022)

Yo no sé de dónde sale de repente la cuadra esta de usuarios, que ya lo ultimo es decir que soy ucraniano. Delirante!


----------



## Peineto (24 Nov 2022)

Me parece que los obreros chinos no están muy contentos con el encierro:


----------



## Irene Adler (24 Nov 2022)

Joder con que ganas habéis pillado el hilo nuevo… he tardado la vida en llegar al final…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## alexforum (24 Nov 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Sería interesante que mantuvieseis una misma línea argumental. Por una parte decís que Rusia no ha conquistado Kiev por el armamento cedido por la OTAN pero por otra parte decís que el armamento de la OTAN es una mierda.
> 
> Y para complementar vuestra incongruencia os recuerdo que la OTAN aún no ha cedido armamento pesado.



Yo creo que hay de todo. Según los otanicos los rusos sólo tienen chatarra y armas oxidadas. Pero Ucrania después de recibir 60.000m en armaments de USA Mas otros miles de millones de otros países OTAN, todavía no han llegado a Vladivostok


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Comparar economía países: Rusia vs Estados Unidos 2023
> 
> 
> Comparativa de países. Comparativa de los datos macroeconómicos y socio-demográficos de países. Aquí tienes la comparativa de Rusia vs Estados Unidos
> ...



Pues lo que decía, que el PIB de Rusia es el triple del que había puesto el forero.

De tus datos el de PIB creo que es correcto, pero el del gasto en Defensa no.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El PIB válido es el PPA. Usar el otro es una provocación



Claro, claro...


----------



## Mitrofán (24 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No...sera islamica...
> 
> Y de esos no quedara ni uno.



le recuerdo que el primer país del mundo que aprobó el matrimonio entre dos hombres fue la república islámica de irán, sólo era necesario el detalle accesorio de que uno de ellos se cortara el rabo y se pusiera tetas.


----------



## alfonbass (24 Nov 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Pues lo que decía, que el PIB de Rusia es el triple del que había puesto el forero.
> 
> De tus datos el de PIB creo que es correcto, pero el del gasto en Defensa no.



Si, pero el porcentaje del gasto de defensa se acerca bastante a lo que el dice. Estamos hablando de 2020 y 2021, gasto de defensa de 2021 no he encontrado


----------



## Dado8 (24 Nov 2022)

Flipando con este guerrero.

"Si un soldado corre el riesgo de ser capturado, está herido y no puede luchar contra el enemigo, explota una granada sobre sí mismo, que se entrega a cada soldado de Wagner.

Dirección de Bajmut. Imágenes desde un dron enemigo.

El combatiente herido de la "Orquesta", sin esperar a que lo hagan prisionero, intenta disparar un tiro en su corazón, aunque es difícil hacerlo por las heridas.

El video está incompleto, pero, probablemente, el luchador logró morir. Después de eso, es rematado por el enemigo desde el aire.

Ser un guerrero es vivir para siempre...".

t.me/Irinamar_Z/11629


----------



## emperador_zar (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, pero el porcentaje del gasto de defensa se acerca bastante a lo que el dice. Estamos hablando de 2020 y 2021, gasto de defensa de 2021 no he encontrado



Deja de manipular agente otanico


----------



## Caracalla (24 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo en que en el tema de libertades sobre la vida de uno mismo y su propio cuerpo (con los límites obvio de la libertad e integridad de los demás) no hay que quedarse corto, y que de las religiones (en 15.000 años de civilización aún no nos hemos quitado de encima la superchería del hombre de las cavernas) son las responsables en gran medida del férreo control que nos han impuesto.
> 
> El que las banderas de colorines se apunten a a las revoluciones de colorines, habrá que hacérselo mirar, pero la responsabilidad es también de los sistemas que persiguen innecesariamente esta "disidencia". Lo mismo paso con el tema del "velo". Si hay regímenes tan cerrados que no son capaces de evolucionar y conceder libertad en aspectos secundarios,- como la libertad de vestir de mujeres y hombres, luego que no nos extrañe que se aproveche por parte de terceros esa grieta para meter la cuña en todo lo demás (véase caso de Irán, por poner un ejemplo)



Que no hombre. Es muy fácil de entender.

Si una mayoría de la población está en contra de que se promocione la agenda LGTBI y el transgenarismo, pues se prohibe su su promoción y santas pascuas.

Y quitate de la cabeza la idea de que tu estes por encima de ellos, etica o moralmente. No es así.

Cortarle la polla a un niño de 10 anos pk le han visto jugar con una muñeca o pk su madre, que es ultrawoke y le apetece montar stories en instagram con su hijo castrado y hormonado es un crimen contra la humanidad y algún día se juzgará a los responsables.

Que te quieras dar por culo con otro hombre es tu problema. Decidir si esas conductas pueden o no ser promocionadas es un problema de todos.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí cada vez me resultan más odiosos los putos drones. Trato de evitar vídeos salvajes, pero cuando son vídeos de lejos con cámaras térmicas es fácil caer. Vi un vídeo en el que unos pobres desgraciados huían como podían de un puto dron que les lanzaba granadas. Cayó uno al estallar la granada cerca de él, luego los otros dos corrieron la misma suerte, y con todos moribundos o ya muertos el puto dron seguía lanzándoles granadas.
> 
> Vi en TG un intercambio de prisioneros, es una escena agradable porque se va gente feliz. La mayoría eran pobres chicos con toda la vida por delante. Probablemente como los pobres muertos por los drones. Es escalofriantemente inhumano.











Los nuevos drones inteligentes que localizan y eliminan humanos dentro de edificios


Una empresa israelí ha creado una de las armas más aterradoras jamás construidas: un dron suicida de combate que es capaz de maniobrar en cualquier parte para encontrar y destruir su objetivo




www.elconfidencial.com





¿Cuanto creéis que tardaran en empezar a utilizarlos terroristas y mafias?

Estamos en un momento muy jodido, la tecnología se vuelve contra los humanos.


----------



## vladimirovich (24 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, pero el porcentaje del gasto de defensa se acerca bastante a lo que el dice. Estamos hablando de 2020 y 2021, gasto de defensa de 2021 no he encontrado



No lo voy a buscar, pero te digo que son más de 5k de millones de USD, si fuese ese el presupuesto de defensa, sería un 0,3 % del PIB y por ende Rusia sería un país aún más pacifista que Costa Rica, que no tiene ni ejército...y tú tampoco querrás oír eso?


----------



## Rael (24 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Están en guerra y esas zorras de fiesta? Me estoy perdiendo algo…



*Ejercen* un oficio muy necesario en tiempos de miseria y guerra.


----------



## Elimina (24 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Indignantes e ilegales. Recordémoslo, porque aquí parece que EEUU y Europa pueden cometer ilegalidades sin sufrir consecuencias.


----------



## Martok (24 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Ayer mismo salió que Zeleskito dio la orden de mandar a primera línea a todo el que hable ruso. Es una limpieza étnica que ni se molestan en negar.
> 
> Incluso los nazis alemanes intentaron ocultar sus genocidios, los ukronazis ni se molestan, incluso lo hacen con el beneplácito de la EU y USA.



Cuenta la leyenda que Adolfo, cuando entraron en Ucrania se debió escandalizar lo hardcore que eran Bandera y su amigos. Estos son los herederos.


----------



## Honkler (24 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ucraniano.



Pues que le den por culo


----------



## kasperle1966 (24 Nov 2022)

*Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea van a comenzar una guerra comercial* 









En agosto, Estados Unidos aprobó la Ley de Reducción de la Inflación para bajar el déficit bajando los precios de los medicamentos con receta e invirtiendo en la producción de “energía limpia”, al tiempo que se crea empleo.
Gastarán 369.000 millones de dólares de subvenciones y exenciones fiscales para apoyar a las “empresas verdes”, lo que ha desatado la indignación de la Unión Europea que podría conducir a una guerra comercial transatlántica (*).
La fragmentación del mercado mundial sigue, pues, su curso implacable, esta vez por motivos seudoecologistas. Europa va a dar una “respuesta seria” a Estados Unidos. A la decepción porque Washington no persigue la paz en Ucrania, se suma la competencia desleal.
La ley entrará en vigor el 1 de enero y podría animar a empresas, como *Basf*, a trasladar las inversiones a Estados Unidos y animar a comprar vehículos eléctricos fuera de Europa. Los principales fabricantes de automóviles de Francia y Alemania ya han alzado la voz.
La medida proteccionista de Estados Unidos es especialmente mala para países, como Alemania, cuyas empresas han dejado de ser competitivas desde que no pueden comprar gas ruso.
Lo último que necesita Berlín son más incentivos para que las empresas abandonen Europa, y la UE quiere que Estados Unidos llegue a un acuerdo en el que sus empresas puedan aprovechar los beneficios de Estados Unidos. Las represalias de Europa no sólo serán arancelarias. Europa está acorralada y debe contraatacar.
La batalla puede llegar al interior de la OTAN porque es cada vez más evidente que la Guerra de Ucrania también va dirigida contra la Unión Europea.
(*) Nur noch fast beste Freunde: USA und Europa steuern auf Handelskrieg zu


----------



## Rael (24 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estos son los más fiables



Nos quedamos sin transformadores y luego el sol se tira un pedo.

Es que lo veo venir.


----------



## quinciri (24 Nov 2022)

Muy interesante la entrevista, especialmente a partir del minuto veinte y pocos.


----------



## JAGGER (24 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Me parece correcto. Pero vuelvo a repetir, hay que atacar al dólar. Es el talón de Aquiles.
> 
> Se ataca al dólar y terminan peor que la URSS



No pueden con Ucrania, pero van a poder con el dólar.

Salvo que se junten con Nicaragua y Cuba. Ahí van a hacer fuerza.

Puta pandilla de subnormales.


----------



## anonimo123 (24 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Flipando con este guerrero.
> 
> "Si un soldado corre el riesgo de ser capturado, está herido y no puede luchar contra el enemigo, explota una granada sobre sí mismo, que se entrega a cada soldado de Wagner.
> 
> ...



Honor y Gloria a ese soldado. Yo también me suicidaría antes que caer prisionero o quedar tullido. La muerte por suicidio no la considero deshonorable, muchos mueren mejor que muchas muertes "naturales".


----------



## Iskra (24 Nov 2022)

Conste que lo primero que me ha pasado al leer esto ha sido reirme como si me hubieran contado un chiste.
Pero luego lo pienso y me entra la perplejidad. Tiene toda la pinta de ser un delirio en grupo. A cual más chiflado de los 27 vasallos. Bueno, los polucros, como bien se refleja en el artículo ,están en otra categoría.









Sin consenso en la UE sobre el tope al precio del petróleo ruso: Polonia insiste en 30 dólares


Los países miembros de la Unión Europea mantuvieron conversaciones este miércoles sobre cuál debe ser el límite del precio para el crudo ruso.




esrt.press


----------



## El Veraz (24 Nov 2022)

Pero si en Rusonazia todo es maravilloso y no les afectan las sanciones...


----------



## Malevich (24 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Miserable eres tú y tu puto país asqueroso de mierda.
> 
> No nos daís ninguna pena ni sentimos simpatía por vosotros, sois culpable de no rebelaros ante un golpe de estado fascista y de haberlo apoyado.
> 
> ...



San Martín.


----------



## Top5 (24 Nov 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea van a comenzar una guerra comercial*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Europa ya tendría que decidirse a eliminar la OTAN, mientras sigan perteneciendo a esa organización seguirán la flauta de quien ya sabéis y encima tragarán sanciones... además de no poder utilizar las armas de quien ya sabéis en las decisiones "soberanas" de Europa... (por lo tanto no hay soberanía de ningún modo).


----------



## Impresionante (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## pardillo indocumentado (24 Nov 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Joder con que ganas habéis pillado el hilo nuevo… he tardado la vida en llegar al final…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Eso es que usas poco el Ignore. Se selectiva.


----------



## Iskra (24 Nov 2022)

Зима поставит HIMARS на колени: как Генерал Мороз уничтожит оружие НАТО на Украине


Военный обозреватель Баранец заявил, что зима поможет российским войскам уничтожить оружие НАТО на Украине




www-kp-ru.translate.goog




Dejo este interesante artículo sobre el general invierno. "Traducido" por gugel.

El invierno pondrá de rodillas a HIMARS: cómo el General Invierno destruirá las armas de la OTAN en Ucrania
El observador militar Baranets dice que el invierno ayudará a las fuerzas rusas a destruir las armas de la OTAN en Ucrania

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Зима поставит HIMARS на колени: как Генерал Мороз уничтожит оружие НАТО на Украине





Sistema de misiles de artillería altamente móvil estadounidense HIMARS. Foto: MIRADA GLOBAL PRENSA

*1. ¿Cómo es el invierno en las estepas del sur?*

Hasta los 18 años viví en Ucrania, en esos mismos lugares, y recuerdo bien los inviernos allí. Ellos son muy diferentes. Recuerdo tales nevadas que mi padre pidió a los vecinos a través de la ventana de nuestra cabaña que nos sacaran, las puertas no se abrieron. Nieve acumulada hasta 1 metro.

Recuerdo heladas feroces (¡más de 25 grados!). En esos días, los estudiantes estaban felices: no se les permitía ir a la escuela.

Y también hubo inviernos bastante "mocosos" con tales deshielos que toda la nieve desaparecía. La niebla en esos días era más espesa que la leche.

A juzgar por mis conversaciones con compatriotas, en los últimos años el clima en el Donbass y en las regiones adyacentes ha cambiado poco. Antes del primer clima frío serio, llueve, la tierra se vuelve pegajosa, pero de tal manera que no se pueden sacar las botas de goma.

El primer resfriado grave llega a finales de noviembre. Durante el día puede ser 0, y por la noche todo es -10. Y en diciembre, las temperaturas tanto de día como de noche pueden descender por debajo de los -20 o incluso menos.

Con tales diferencias, las nevadas espesas a menudo se acumulan: la corteza puede alcanzar los 50-60 cm y luego crecer una y otra vez. Y cerca de los cinturones de bosques esteparios, aparecen ventisqueros de hasta 2-3 metros. Además, los malos vientos del norte y del noreste a menudo soplan en invierno.

Todo esto, por supuesto, afecta el "comportamiento" de las tropas atrincheradas en las estepas. En el antiguo rellano verde ya no puedes disfrazarte, está desnuda. Las trincheras y los refugios están cubiertos de nieve, es necesario limpiarlos. El fuego no se puede apagar, y el humo de la chimenea de la piragua vuelve a desenmascararse.

Con el telón de fondo de la nieve blanca, comienza la expansión para francotiradores y reconocimiento aéreo. Las hostilidades extensas y activas se están "ralentizando", las tropas están tratando de aferrarse a las aldeas, donde pueden calentarse más o menos.

Las tácticas de las batallas en invierno a menudo se reducen a la lucha por el control de las carreteras. Se les arrojan reservas, municiones, combustible, comida.

*2. ¿Cómo afectarán el abismo otoñal, la nieve y las heladas a los vehículos blindados de ruedas de la OTAN?*

El deslizamiento de lodo reduce seriamente la movilidad de los vehículos con ruedas. Moverse a lo largo de la estepa fangosa "en los cubos" en un suelo grasiento y negro es el mayor dolor de cabeza para los conductores. Los autos constantemente se atascan y se sientan boca abajo. El espacio libre de un vehículo de combate con ruedas (distancia desde la parte inferior hasta el suelo) es de aproximadamente 40 cm, rara vez más. Tenemos que pedir ayuda tractores o tanques. Y arrástrese hacia caminos pavimentados, donde se acumulan las "tripas" de otros equipos. Y este ya es un objetivo preciado para la artillería, los drones y la aviación. No hay necesidad de buscar al enemigo en el "campo abierto", está "atado" a las carreteras.





Equipo militar ucraniano en la región de Jersón. Foto: REUTERS

Del mismo modo, el invierno (especialmente con nieve y heladas) se convierte en un gran problema técnico: frío. Si el equipo ucraniano todavía "peludo" (en su mayoría aún soviético) se adapta a las bajas temperaturas, entonces el delicado occidental tiene problemas con el combustible y los lubricantes. Regálale uno especial. Siéntese y espere un camión cisterna de Berlín, París o Varsovia (si todavía llega).

¡Pero eso no es todo! Parte de los vehículos blindados con ruedas extranjeros (incluidos los vehículos de combate estadounidenses, franceses, británicos y turcos) llegaron "para la guerra" sin kits de repuesto, las llamadas ruedas de barro. Los aliados de Kyiv, al parecer, pensaron que tendrían que luchar en plazas de asfalto...

*3. ¿Será útil la artillería de la OTAN? ¿Ella también va casi toda sobre ruedas (las mismas Himars)?*

Sí, la mayoría de los sistemas de artillería y misiles de la OTAN entregados a Ucrania están sobre ruedas. El suelo fangoso y negro o la nieve profunda es un problema para ellos. La nieve y el barro dificultarán la movilidad de estos sistemas. Una cosa es que un tractor con un implemento acoplado gire rápidamente en un claro seco y otra muy distinta, sobre una capa de nieve cubierta de medio metro. Una cosa es que el mismo tractor arrastre un obús a lo largo de un camino rural duro (de grava), y otra muy distinta: a lo largo de un cebador fangoso o cubierto de nieve.

Si en el verano, los mismos Himars necesitan 2 minutos para salir de posición después de disparar, tomará tres veces más tiempo a través del abismo y la nieve. Esto es suficiente para cubrir su posición. Lo principal es identificarlo y conseguirlo.

*4. Si los tractores de ruedas se atascan, ¿se quedará el ejército ucraniano sin municiones? Sí, y las armas de la OTAN también están en tractores, ¿verdad?*

Sí, y los obuses M-777 (también llamados "Vino de Oporto" o "Tres ejes") y las municiones son transportadas por vehículos como MTVR, FMTV y otros. Tienen 250 - 300 "caballos" bajo el capó. Pero el suelo que se ha mojado 30 centímetros, y más aún, la nieve ya es “kaput” para ellos. Empantanarse. Por supuesto, habrá un problema con la entrega de municiones. Las armas deberán mantenerse cerca de las carreteras. Y para ellos en el invierno, nuestras tropas tendrán una supervisión especial.

Los tanques también pueden llevar tales cañones, por supuesto, pero esto aumenta el tiempo para que el cañón se retire de la posición de disparo Aquí, como dicen, llegará la "respuesta" ...






Obús británico FH-70 durante los combates en Zaporozhye, octubre de 2022 Foto: REUTERS

*5. ¿Qué tipo de equipo rastreado le dio la OTAN a Ucrania y cómo está listo para el invierno?*

Hay esos también. Ya pueden contar casi dos docenas de muestras. Estos son cañones autopropulsados de artillería estadounidense (ACS) M109, Zuzana 2 de Eslovaquia, PzH 2000 alemán y César francés. Se trata de cañones autopropulsados polacos AHS Krab y obuses autopropulsados FH70. Los sistemas de defensa aérea también se pueden agregar aquí, incluidos los cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados (ZSU) Gepard, los sistemas Stormer HVM y el sistema de misiles antiaéreos IRIS-T.






Disparo de los cañones autopropulsados polacos "Crab" al servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, frente de Donetsk. Foto: REUTERS

Pero todo este equipo es solo un poco más transitable que con ruedas. Y no está diseñado para suelos fangosos profundos o nieve alta. Y en el abismo, y en las heladas, también intentará "aferrarse" con los dientes a los caminos pavimentados y, por supuesto, despejados de nieve o no demasiado barridos por ella.

*6. ¿Cómo se sentirán los drones de la OTAN con niebla, lluvia y nieve?*

La niebla, la nieve y la lluvia son los principales "enemigos" de los drones de reconocimiento o ataque de la OTAN (y los nuestros también). Su uso en tales condiciones será extremadamente mínimo.

*7. ¿Cómo se sentirán los mercenarios de los países de la OTAN en las nieves de Donetsk? ¿Cómo están los alemanes cerca de Stalingrado? Aunque, dicen, Canadá ya les está enviando "uniformes árticos". ¿Se salvará?*

Sí, Zelensky solicitó 100.000 juegos de uniformes de invierno a la OTAN en el verano. Y luego, dicen, otros 400 mil. Una clara señal de que Kiev se está preparando para las batallas invernales. Los uniformes árticos, por supuesto, no son frágiles. Protege a una persona de la congelación incluso a -50. Por lo tanto, el ejército ruso aquí necesita confiar no en la ayuda del General Invierno, sino en sus acciones para crear "condiciones calientes" para el ejército ucraniano.

*8. Entonces, ¿por quién peleará el General Invierno?*

El General Invierno no es un árbitro de fútbol sobornado. Quema igualmente a los que están en el campo de batalla con frío. Pero será más cómodo luchar y lograr la victoria más rápido para aquellos que estén mejor vestidos y calzados, cuyas armas no se atasquen por la escarcha y no se conviertan en un trozo de hielo. Las raciones secas, cuyos tanques o vehículos con municiones no se atasquen. en un ventisquero. Quién podrá adaptarse mejor y más rápido a la nieve y al frío.

La experiencia de todas las guerras anteriores muestra que las tropas rusas soportan las armas frías con más firmeza.

Es cierto, por otro lado, de hecho, los rusos también están luchando, aunque con Bandera con el cerebro lavado. Conocen bien el barro y la nieve de las estepas del sur.

Pero el equipo y las armas de la OTAN, así como los mercenarios extraviados, están notablemente peor adaptados a nuestros inviernos. Es poco probable que su General Invierno se ahorre. Los convoyes atascados, las armas atascadas y las narices congeladas serán difíciles de evitar aquí.


----------



## Iskra (24 Nov 2022)

Hablando de delirios:
‍☠ El (ucro)alcalde(?) de Járkov fue multado con 3400 hryvnias por hablar ruso

La decisión de imponer una multa fue emitida por Taras Kremen, Comisionado para la Protección del Idioma del Estado, por hablar ruso en los llamamientos a los residentes de Járkov, así como en directo en la televisión.

Ya está tardando la rata ésta a farfullar en jojol. Si no, que le den, que (como dice carapolla) poco me parece.
======================================================
Un civil falleció ayer en una aldea de las afueras de Gorlovka (República Popular de Donetsk) como consecuencia de un bombardeo del ejército ucraniano. Este no cuenta para el Mierdamiento Europedo. Canallas.
======================================================
Se informa de una explosión poderosa en el área de Novye Petrivtsy en la región de Kiev. 

“Apareció un brillo verde durante unos 20 segundos, incluso las cámaras cambiaron al modo de día. Parecía la aurora boreal. Como si por las ventanillas de una fiesta se pasaran unos bajos de una discoteca. Iluminó el cielo con tintes verde-amarillos y desapareció”, dicen los testigos.
No hubo bombardeo por nuestra parte.


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Antuan (24 Nov 2022)

Precioso Himno, Precioso Video.
Un Himno que es una OBRA de ARTE ( incluso para los antirusos )



Permitirme una anécdota mía; Gracias a Tatiana Samolenco, atleta Sovietica, fue la primera vez que escuche este himno. Aluciné. 
Hermosisima Samolenko (en el podio) y Piel de gallina con el himno


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

Vídeo de TASS
https://tass.ru/
24 noviembre, 23:01
Operación militar en Ucrania
*Se anunció una alerta aérea en la región de Kharkiv.*
*El 24 de noviembre sonó la sirena en seis regiones de Ucrania*
Kyiv, 25 de noviembre. /TASS/. Se anunció una alerta aérea el viernes por la noche en la región de Kharkiv en Ucrania. Así lo informa el servicio de alerta aérea.
Leer también
Transmisión
Operación militar en Ucrania. En línea

El jueves por la tarde, la sirena sonó en seis regiones de Ucrania: las regiones de Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava, Sumy, Kharkiv, Cherkasy y Chernihiv. Se informaron explosiones en la región de Kharkiv y Krivoy Rog.
El miércoles, el ataque aéreo en toda Ucrania continuó durante más de dos horas. Hubo informes de explosiones y daños a las instalaciones de infraestructura de Dnipro, Kyiv, Lvov, Nikolaev, Odessa, Kharkov y otras ciudades. Según el Ministerio de Energía de Ucrania, las tres plantas de energía nuclear bajo el control de Kyiv (Rivne, Khmelnytsky y South-Ukrainian) fueron desconectadas del sistema eléctrico, la mayoría de las centrales térmicas e hidroeléctricas fueron desactivadas y las instalaciones de transmisión de energía fueron desconectadas. dañado.


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

S
https://tass.ru/
24 noviembre, 22:04
Operación militar en Ucrania
*Las formaciones del cuerpo de marines de la Armada rusa se fortalecerán con unidades de tanques.*
*A principios de año, más de 20 tanques T-80BVM modernizados entraron en servicio con los Marines.*
MOSCÚ, 25 de noviembre. /TASS/. Las formaciones del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada rusa están siendo reforzadas actualmente por unidades de tanques. Así lo anunció el Comandante en Jefe Adjunto de la Marina, el Teniente General Viktor Astapov.
"Hoy en día, el potencial de combate de la Infantería de Marina está aumentando debido a la mejora constante de la estructura organizativa y de personal de las formaciones y unidades mediante la introducción de unidades de tanques, unidades de guerra electrónica y aviones no tripulados en su composición, así como el suministro de nuevos y modernización de los modelos de equipos que están en servicio”, dijo en una entrevista con el diario Krasnaya Zvezda en relación con el 317 aniversario de la infantería de marina rusa que se celebra el 27 de noviembre.
Según él, todas las unidades de la Infantería de Marina están equipadas con armas modernas y equipo militar. A principios de 2022, más de 20 tanques T-80BVM mejorados entraron en servicio con los Marines.
*Sobre las nuevas divisiones*
La formación de nuevas unidades y unidades de la Infantería de Marina está prevista en el contexto de los cambios en la situación político-militar, dijo Astapov.


“La dotación existente de la Infantería de Marina en su conjunto asegura el cumplimiento de las tareas asignadas, pero teniendo en cuenta el cambio en la situación político-militar, se prevé conformar nuevas unidades y subunidades”, dijo.
Al evaluar el papel de los infantes de marina en la operación militar en Ucrania, Astapov señaló que su nivel de capacitación profesional, capacitación y moral se encuentran en el más alto nivel. Según él, durante la operación militar especial, los infantes de marina realizan acciones tanto defensivas como ofensivas. Su tarea es penetrar detrás de las líneas enemigas, llevar a cabo acciones destructivas allí hasta que se acerquen las fuerzas principales.


----------



## crocodile (24 Nov 2022)

Vídeo de TASS
https://tass.ru/
23 de noviembre, 22:00,
actualizado el 24 de noviembre, 21:38
Operación militar en Ucrania
*Operación militar en Ucrania. Crónica de hechos 24 de noviembre de 2022*





© Пресс-служба Минобороны РФ/ ТАСС


Rusia está esperando que la comunidad internacional dé una evaluación fundamental de la tortura de prisioneros de guerra rusos por parte de militantes ucranianos, dijo Vasily Nebenzya, Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU.
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU pidió privar a Rusia del derecho de voto en esta estructura y vetar sus decisiones.
_Los principales eventos del 24 de noviembre están en la transmisión en línea de TASS._
Top nuevo

21:38
Zelensky dijo que la situación de la electricidad sigue siendo difícil en la mayoría de las regiones de Ucrania.
21:17
En Ucrania , dijeron que la restauración del sistema energético del país costaría cientos de millones de dólares.
21:10
El presidente del movimiento "Estamos junto con Rusia", Volodymyr Rogov , anunció el bombardeo de la parte liberada de la región de Zaporozhye del MLRS HIMARS por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
20:22
Minsk duda que los involucrados en la muerte de polacos por misiles ucranianos sean detenidos.
20:21
El jefe de la OIEA dijo que todas las plantas de energía nuclear en Ucrania y la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya se apagaron el 23 de noviembre por primera vez en la historia.
20:20
La luz en Kiev se dará durante dos o tres horas hasta que las centrales eléctricas aumenten la producción.
19:42
El Ministerio del Interior de Bielorrusia ha identificado a unos 160 ciudadanos de la república que participan en las hostilidades en Ucrania.
19:15
Leer también
Consultas sobre ZNPP y disputas sobre el precio máximo del petróleo de Rusia. Eventos alrededor de Ucrania

19:08
El Director General del OIEA dijo que se ha restablecido el suministro de energía externo de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.
18:50
Los residentes de Kiev que tienen la oportunidad de mudarse a los suburbios en casas privadas donde hay una estufa y suministro de agua, es mejor abandonar la capital por un tiempo, dijo Vitali Klitschko.
18:25
En la región de Kherson, llamaron a los datos sobre los civiles asesinados un relleno de Kyiv.
18:24
Los hijos de los militares de Perm que participan en el NWO recibirán invitaciones a las fiestas de Año Nuevo.
18:23
Lukashenka cree que las autoridades ucranianas están intensificando deliberadamente el conflicto.
17:57
La ejecución de prisioneros de guerra rusos por parte de ucranianos tiene como objetivo intensificar el conflicto, dijo el presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko.
17:56
Grossi anunció avances en las negociaciones sobre una zona de seguridad alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.
17:39
Las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas mataron al menos a 100 civiles en Kherson, y unos 200 más desaparecieron, dijo Alexander Malkevich, un asesor que no es del personal del gobernador interino de la región de Kherson, Volodymyr Saldo .
17:33
El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, dijo que todavía hay suficientes en el Congreso que están a favor de continuar brindando asistencia a Kyiv. 
17:31
Dos explosiones ocurrieron por la noche en la ciudad de Melitopol, que actualmente sirve como centro administrativo de la región de Zaporozhye, dijo el presidente del movimiento "Estamos con Rusia", Vladimir Rogov.
17:30
Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan romper las defensas de las fuerzas aliadas en la LPR unas seis veces al día, pero sufren grandes pérdidas en mano de obra y equipos, dijo el asistente del jefe de la República de Chechenia para la unidad de energía. , el comandante de las fuerzas especiales de Akhmat, el subcomandante del segundo cuerpo de ejército de la Milicia Popular de la LPR Apta Alaudinov.
17:21
Las unidades del 2º Cuerpo de Ejército de la Milicia Popular de la LPR y las fuerzas especiales de Akhmat crearon una sólida línea defensiva desde la ciudad de Kremennaya hasta el pueblo de Chervonopopovka.
17:07
Más de 20 militares de la Milicia Popular de la LPR han regresado a la república como resultado de los intercambios ocurridos en los últimos dos días, dijo Victoria Serdyukova, Comisionada de Derechos Humanos de la LPR.
17:02
Las unidades del segundo cuerpo de ejército de la Milicia Popular de la LPR y los soldados de las fuerzas especiales de Akhmat construyeron una defensa en capas cerca de la ciudad de Svatov en la LPR, dijo Apty Alaudinov, asistente del jefe de la República de Chechenia para la unidad de poder, comandante de las fuerzas especiales de Akhmat, subcomandante del segundo cuerpo de ejército de NM LPR.
16:54
Desde el mediodía, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han disparado más de 30 proyectiles de 155 mm contra Donetsk, informó la RPD.
16:44
El Estado Mayor General de Ucrania declaró que más de 14 mil militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron entrenados en el extranjero.
16:06
Las unidades del 2º Cuerpo de Ejército de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk y el batallón de fuerzas especiales "Akhmat" avanzan con éxito en las ciudades de Spornoe y Soledar de la República Popular de Donetsk, dijo el asistente del jefe de la República de Chechenia para la unidad de poder, comandante de las fuerzas especiales "Akhmat", subcomandante del 2.º cuerpo de ejército de NM LPR Apty Alaudinov.
16:03
Se están formando grupos de limpieza compuestos por militares ucranianos, oficiales de SBU, mercenarios extranjeros y voluntarios locales en Kherson, dijo Oleksandr Malkevich.
15:53
La parte ucraniana detuvo a cientos de residentes locales en Kherson, planeando usarlos para intercambiarlos por sus militares cautivos, cree Alexander Malkevich, un asesor independiente del gobernador interino de la región de Kherson .
15:28
Rusia ha intercambiado prisioneros de guerra con Ucrania, 50 militares rusos han sido devueltos, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa .
Todos los liberados del cautiverio ucraniano serán entregados a Moscú por las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas para su tratamiento y rehabilitación.
15:18
Un residente de la ciudad de Svatovo en LPR resultó herido como resultado de un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la ciudad, la infraestructura civil fue destruida y dañada, dijo Andrey Marochko, oficial de la Milicia Popular de LPR.
15:07
Se produjeron explosiones en la región de Kharkiv de Ucrania. 

https://ads.adfox.ru/255516/clickURL?puid7=experiment&ad-session-id=9938701669329209055&puid4=%2Farmiya-i-opk&duid=1643234746483304752&hash=ad1d235d77f5d1fc&puid1=false&sj=BqzYqFde7LSZHthd5DDVC1RM_GdTJBn9c22jUMCSVAJzSG4T48iES0z9bPe1pA%3D%3D&rand=irxqaje&rqs=EwG2ChzfeH-88X9jL00Vwjc7MC3AdgJn&puid3=true≺=bnseqlw&p1=csjuz&ytt=183070296768517&p5=munam&ybv=0.685389&puid8=2&puid2=RU&p2=hmli&ylv=0.685389


----------



## quinciri (24 Nov 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> Europa ya tendría que decidirse a eliminar la OTAN, mientras sigan perteneciendo a esa organización seguirán la flauta de quien ya sabéis y encima tragarán sanciones... además de no poder utilizar las armas de quien ya sabéis en las decisiones "soberanas" de Europa... (por lo tanto no hay soberanía de ningún modo).



Es que la verdadera soberanía ( =hago lo que me sale de los cojones y cuando me sale de los cojones y caiga quien caiga) solo reside en el "tinglado del dólar".

Y desmontar este tinglado va a llevar algo de tiempo, o no conviene a ninguna de las partes ( una interesada en apuntalarlo para que aguante algún tiempo más, y la otra en echarlo abajo) que sea de hoy para mañana y de manera traumática ...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (24 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La UE se está metiendo en un jardín de pelotas, una organización de paises que no tiene una defensa común y que tienen un montón de miniejercitos con los ciudadanos de esos países totalmente afeminados y debiles, ahora mismo somos carne de invación moruna-rusa.



Desde Bogotá no te enteras de lo que pasa aquí en Europa. Estamos invadidos por angloamericanos con cien bases militares en territorio Europeo y con una sustitución étnica vía políticas de puertas abiertas con la inmigración masiva. No veo a los Rusos por ninguna parte de esta ecuación.


----------



## Castellano (24 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Ayer mismo salió que Zeleskito dio la orden de mandar a primera línea a todo el que hable ruso. Es una limpieza étnica que ni se molestan en negar.
> 
> Incluso los nazis alemanes intentaron ocultar sus genocidios, los ukronazis ni se molestan, incluso lo hacen con el beneplácito de la EU y USA.



Espero que muchos de esos rusoparlantes deserten en masa.

La madre Rusia los sabrá perdonar y acoger


----------



## INE (24 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Estuve en Odessa en 2008 y esas tipas del video eran del grupo de las mediocres tirando a feas.


----------



## Castellano (24 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los oblast de Odessa y Kharkov son territorios robados a Rusia y la obligación de Putiniano es devolverlos a la madre patria , junto con
> Kherson, Zaphorozhye y Crimea son Rusia y están siendo ocupados por los nazis ukros.



No te olvides de Mykolaiv y Dnipro


----------



## quinciri (24 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Espero que muchos de esos rusoparlantes deserten en masa.
> 
> La madre Rusia los sabrá perdonar y acoger



A estas alturas, y tal como está el patio, y por su propio interés y supervivencia casi mejor que se pasen al otro bando, además de "desertar" de Zelensky.

Y Rusia no se mojará más de lo que estén dispuestos a mojarse ellos mismos en lo de acabar con el régimen de Zelensky.


----------



## Castellano (25 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cuidado con el titular de el mundo, que lo ponen como si acabasen de descubrir la pólvora. ¿Que se pensaban que lo hacían porque se aburrían? Lógicamente si reduces recursos (casi infinitos a día de hoy gracias a Occidente) y evitas que tengan energía para construir más armas, usar las que tienen, estaciones de trenes para mover armamento etc etc pues más facilidades de poder doblegar a tu rival. Es curioso lo de Zelenski (porque el dijo esto mismo cuando comenzaron estos ataques y ahora la prensa lo da como verdad absoluta) y la prensa, ahora una guerra (u operación especial, como la quieran llamar) no se gana solo aniquilando armamento en el frente, se gana reduciendo el potencial de tu enemigo para hacer llegar ese armamento y reduciendo su economía para que pueda pagar menos armamento (en este caso menos importante ya que se lo pagan todo otros paises, pero cuanto más gasten antes se pueden plantear dejar de enviar dinero)
> 
> *Rusia admite que martillea la infraestructura ucraniana para doblegar a Kiev*



Hay que devolver al régimen ucronazi a la edad media.

Todo lo que construyó la URSS será destruido, estarán contentos como nazis que son, que no se quejen


----------



## Castellano (25 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Macron exige castigo para Rusia por ataques a Ucrania.*
> 
> El presidente francés está indignado por el atentado del 23 de noviembre.
> 
> “Cualquier ataque a la infraestructura civil es un crimen de guerra y no debe quedar impune”, tuiteó Macron.



Asqueroso follaviejas.
Que asco me da.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estuve en Odessa en 2008 y esas tipas del video eran del grupo de las mediocres tirando a feas.



Hace años que las tías buenas no están en Ucrania.
Durante estos años, se han estado desplazando a Moscú.
Las ucranianas huelen el dinero, se dedican a ello básicamente...a perseguir tíos con pasta. Así que muchas se iban a Moscú. Y otras a Europa en ryanair. A engañar a unos cuantos parguelas, haciéndoles creer que eran rusas 

Mi mayor decepción cuando empecé a viajar a Ucrania hace un lustro claramente fueron las tías...y las putas carreteras. Un asco ambas.
No quedaban más que putas, y de las poli tatuadas y occidentalizadas.


----------



## Castellano (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> He visto esta mañana en Madrid un Porsche Cayenne Turbo nuevo reluciente con las lunas tintadas (todas, ilegal en España) con matrícula ucraniana.
> 
> Caray con los refuyís.



Son todos coches tope gama.

Alguno he visto yo por la AP1.

Los únicos vehículos matrícula ucro normales que he visto por aqui, ya los veía antes de la operación especial, y eran furgonetas de obreros


----------



## quinciri (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (25 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Comparar economía países: Rusia vs Estados Unidos 2023
> 
> 
> Comparativa de países. Comparativa de los datos macroeconómicos y socio-demográficos de países. Aquí tienes la comparativa de Rusia vs Estados Unidos
> ...



Tu eres más inteligente que una boa constrictor, pero una boa constrictor te puede matar muy fácilmente.
Aplícalo al dinero y a la fuerza y olvídate de usar rifles, aquí es un mano a mano o mejor dicho tus brazos y la fuerza de la boa.


----------



## magufone (25 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hace años que las tías buenas no están en Ucrania.
> Durante estos años, se han estado desplazando a Moscú.
> Las ucranianas huelen el dinero, se dedican a ello básicamente...a perseguir tíos con pasta. Así que muchas se iban a Moscú. Y otras a Europa en ryanair. A engañar a unos cuantos parguelas, haciéndoles creer que eran rusas
> 
> ...



La choni ucraniana: chandal, tacones y coletas apretadisimas que parecia que ni podian cerrar los ojos...


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

_"Hace tiempo que se podía prever que este odio frenético, que durante treinta años, cada año más y más, se ha encendido en Occidente contra Rusia, algún día romperá la correa. Este momento ha llegado.

A Rusia simplemente se le ofreció el suicidio, una renuncia de la base de su propio ser, un reconocimiento solemne de que ella no es nada más en el mundo que un fenómeno salvaje y feo, un mal que necesita ser corregido.

... Ya no podemos engañarnos a nosotros mismos: Rusia, con toda probabilidad, entrará en una guerra con toda Europa"._

Fyódor Tyútchev.

1854, en víspera de la guerra de Crimea.

El tiempo pasa pero nada cambia...

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## Castellano (25 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Kiev deberá ser evacuada parcialmente.
> 
> 
> Klitschko el alcalde lo llama reasentamiento o mudanza.
> ...



Millones de refuyis para la UE 

Si fuéramos un poco listos, no dejaríamos entrar ya más moronegros ni panchitos, y nos nutririamos de mano de obra ucra.

Además los que llegarán no serán muy nazis, esos van de cabeza voluntarios como carne de cañón


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Nov 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Desde Bogotá no te enteras de lo que pasa aquí en Europa. Estamos invadidos por angloamericanos con cien bases militares en territorio Europeo y con una sustitución étnica vía políticas de puertas abiertas con la inmigración masiva. No veo a los Rusos por ninguna parte de esta ecuación.



"hestamos hinvadidos por los hanglohamericanos" gñe gñe gñe

Son bases de la alianza de seguridad de la formamos parte, la "Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte".

En lo de la "sustitución étnica" prefiero no entrar, porque por mi pueden traer 1000 negracos por cada holgazán parásito español como vosotros. Que has hecho tu por mi para que te tenga que llamar hermano, eh?


----------



## Castellano (25 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Está claro: Rusia ya no busca anexionarse Ucrania, sino destruirla completamente... Y este nuevo objetivo es más sencillo, por desgracia.



Aclarate, o gana Ucrania o gana Rusia.
Eres bipolar Rejona.

En todo caso, Ucrania no sera destruida, solo desnazificada.
La Ucrania libre de nazis, Rusia la reconstruirá


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Guerra en Ucrania XIX*​
> Hilos Anteriores,
> 
> 
> ...



La madre que os trajo, soy incapaz de seguir el hilo... Hablaba @Seronoser en el hilo anterior del gas y de que Rusia quiere ser proveedor fiable. Cuando se aprobaron las sanciones, yo pensé que Europa dejaba de ser un proveedor fiable (¿voy a comprar airbuses para que en unos años no me vendas piezas?). Y leo hoy que también ha pasado a ser un pagador no fiable:









Movidas geopolíticas en el mercado del gas


La partida de ajedrez mundial continúa en el mercado del gas.




www.rankia.com





La partida de ajedrez continúa en el mercado del gas. China asegura su suministro de energía para el futuro. A Europa no le queda más que pagar cara la energía.

China ha firmado un trato por $60 mil millones con Qatar. 4 millones de toneladas de gas por año, a partir de 2026 durante 27 años. Y hay renuencia de Qatar a compromisos de largo plazo con Alemania. Imagino que la nacionalización de Gazprom en Alemania y la renuencia a pagar en un primer momento, y luego a llegar a acuerdos con su anterior proveedor Rusia, pudo haber tenido algo que ver. Europa podría tener problemas para mostrarse como buena paga frente a otros proveedores que no sean EEUU. 







Y con Europa, Qatar sólo acepta contratos de largo plazo. La UE no quiere, porque eso complicaría los compromisos relativos a emisiones..






Y con el tope de precios, Rusia apunta que podría recortar producción petrolera, no venderá a los que pongan topes de precios, y reorientará a otros países la producción. Aún asi, Europa busca desesperadamente cortar sus emisiones con sanciones. 







China actualmente tiene varios países proveedores de energía.






Rusia ha jugado un papel importante para China. La competitividad europea no estaba en los trabajadores, sino en los costes de energía. Esa fue la gran leccion de esta guerra. China parece haber aprendido la lección y como Europa renunció a la energía barata, le ha lanzado la solución y el proveedor a China que gustosamente adopta la fórmula y proveedor europeos.







(...)


----------



## Castellano (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Al 99% de acuerdo con usted, pero habría que intentar sacar a todo los civiles que se pueda de Ucrania, se les viene un invierno terrible (se lo hayan buscado o no).



Por mi que se vengan todos los civiles que quieran. Prefiero ucros, a panchitos o a moros

Menos los banderistas, esos que sigan yendo al frente como carne de cañón


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Hay que devolver al régimen ucronazi a la edad media.



Ya estamos con el "hay que", "tenían que" "se debería"... quien lo va a hacer, tu desde tu hordenador? Les vas a tirar tu un misil a los ucranianos? Sí? Uy que valiente eres!


----------



## quinciri (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dr. Fleischman (25 Nov 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Movidas geopolíticas en el mercado del gas
> 
> 
> La partida de ajedrez mundial continúa en el mercado del gas.
> ...



(...)

Los planes de China con Rusia van caminando.











Qatar también abre las puertas al yuan.




Rusia tambien ha llegado a acuerdos con yuanes. A Rusia le sirve mantener ese balance. Si sube el rublo, gana Rusia. Si sube el yuan, gana Rusia.







(...)
Qatar y Arabia Saudita quieren ser miembros de los BRICS. El mundo ya es multipolar otra vez. Por un lado el combo EEUU, Europa, Japón y Australia. Y por el otro los BRICS y el SCO. Las exigencias de EEUU hacia Arabia Saudita de producir más petróleo, y de llamarle "paria", tienen consecuencias. En boca cerrada no entran moscas, o mueren avisadas. 
(...)
Imagínate cuanto efecto en emisiones podrá tener la UE con sus renovables con China siendo el mayor consumidor de energía del planeta, casi duplicando a EEUU en consumo. 






Los contratos de gas se han agotado hasta 2026. Ya no hay gas, todo esta vendido hasta 2026. El que quiera gas va a tener que obtenerlo en reventa y eso normalmente significaría precios muchísimo mayores. Esto se debe a falta de inversión en proyectos de extracción de gas, según el ministro de comercio de Japón..







Viene el invierno y la demanda de gas parece ir al alza un 60% para 2026. Y esto augura problemas para los *políticos y élites* de países desarrollados que no tengan suficiente gas para sobrevivir de aqui a 2026.

Las sanciones han sido un éxito para China, oriente medio y Rusia. 

¿Te acuerdas que te dije que de aqui a 2024 iba a volverse cada vez más estresante para élites y políticos? Es que un trabajador puede buscarse un empleo en otro lugar si le despiden, una persona puede irse de un país sin oportunidades a otro con oportunidades. Sería muy incómodo pero transitorio. Pero las élites y los políticos no tienen adonde saltar si pierden su dinero y poder. Literalmente están encerrados es una caja con una bestia. Y eso les va a traer mucho estrés.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> San Martín.



En mi zona creo que se dice San Quintín.









Batalla de San Quintín (1557) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Castellano (25 Nov 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ya estamos con el "hay que", "tenían que" "se debería"... quien lo va a hacer, tu desde tu hordenador? Les vas a tirar tu un misil a los ucranianos? Sí? Uy que valiente eres!



Y eso lo dice un pardal que se pone de nick a un tullido finés de la IIGM


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estuve en Odessa en 2008 y esas tipas del video eran del grupo de las mediocres tirando a feas.



¿Pero seguro que son tipAs? Yo no pondría la mano en el fuego. Para mi que tienen una pinta de travelos que tiran para atrás.


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y eso lo dice un pardal que se pone de nick a un tullido finés de la IIGM



Un tullido que no es conocido por decir "había que mandar a los rusos a la edad de piedra", "yo si mandase ordenaría que...", "lo que tenía que hacer putin es...", etc. si no por ir y matar 500 rusos. Fíjate que diferencia contigo.


----------



## Castellano (25 Nov 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Un tullido que no es conocido por decir "había que mandar a los rusos a la edad de piedra", "yo si mandase ordenaría que...", "lo que tenía que hacer putin es...", etc. si no por ir y matar 500 rusos. Fíjate que diferencia contigo.



Por eso mismo lo digo, tu no eres ese valiente tullido, tu eres un simple pajillero otanista


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 274, 24/11/2022. Vera Danílovna Voloshina (30 de septiembre de 1919 – 29 de noviembre de 1941) fue una partisana soviética que tras unirse al Ejércit…




iwwz.org





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 274, 24/11/2022.


Spoiler: Heroina partisana



Vera Danílovna Voloshina (30 de septiembre de 1919 – 29 de noviembre de 1941) fue una partisana soviética que tras unirse al Ejército Rojo participó en actividades subversivas contra los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Después de ser emboscada por los alemanes en noviembre de 1941, fue brutalmente ahorcada cerca del pueblo de Golovkovo en el distrito de Naro-Fominsky al suroeste de Moscú. También fue la modelo detrás de la escultura Chica con un remo del escultor Iván Shadr situada en el Parque Gorki de Moscú. En 1994, Voloshina fue honrada póstumamente con el título de Heroína de la Federación de Rusia.



*Lukashenko insta a Kiev a negociar con Rusia o será totalmente destruida.* El presidente de Bielorrusia no quiere meter presión al presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, pero señala que «todo depende de Ucrania». El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexandr Lukashenko, instó a Kiev a negociar un arreglo con Rusia para poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania y advirtió de que, en caso contrario, será totalmente destruida.

«Hay que parar, hay que poner fin a esto, porque lo que seguirá será la destrucción total de Ucrania», dijo el mandatario a un grupo de periodistas rusos en los márgenes de la cumbre de la postsoviética OTSC, celebrada este miércoles en Ereván. Sus declaraciones fueron difundidas por el canal de Telegram Pul Pervogo, que se atribuye al servicio de prensa de Lukashenko El mandatario, que recalcó que no quiere meter presión al presidente Zelenski, señaló que «todo depende de Ucrania» al contestar una pregunta sobre la posibilidad de la firma de un tratado de paz entre Kiev y Moscú.

*Putin ordena suministrar más armamento de calidad al Ejército ruso en Ucrania.* El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ordenó hoy suministrar más armamento de calidad a las tropas que combaten en Ucrania, cuando se cumplen nueve meses desde el inicio de la campaña militar. «Es importante no sólo aumentar el volumen y la variedad de los suministros, sino también mejorar su calidad», dijo Putin durante una reunión del consejo coordinador para garantizar las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas.

Putin pidió mejorar el funcionamiento del mecanismo de comunicación entre los militares, los productores y los constructores con el fin de introducir correcciones en los pedidos cuando sea necesario. «No hay necesidad de introducir medidas extraordinarias. Pero hay que poner en marcha un trabajo preciso, de calidad y bien coordinado. Eso es siempre útil, pero en este caso es simplemente necesario para garantizar oportunamente todo lo necesario a nuestras Fuerzas Armadas durante la operación militar especial», explicó.

*Por allí supe que ya había 10 Armata-14 en ucrania aunque no en los frentes, sino que en zonas donde transitan y viendo sus comportamientos. No olvidemos que para las capturas de Severodonetsk y Lysychansk, se vieron, y usaron los «Terminators» (BMPT).

Putin advierte que poner tope al precio del petróleo ruso tendría «graves consecuencias»*. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, advirtió este jueves de las «graves consecuencias» que acarrearía poner un tope al precio del petróleo ruso, como pretenden hacerlo varios países occidentales para limitar la financiación de la ofensiva militar rusa en Ucrania.

«Ese tipo de acción es contraria a los principios de las relaciones comerciales y probablemente tendrá graves consecuencias en el mercado energético mundial», declaró Putin en una conversación telefónica con el primer ministro iraquí, Mohamed Shia al Sudani, informó el Kremlin en un comunicado.

Este gente está de ingreso, escuchan una declaración y sobre la misma, concluyen con algo que ni fue dicho, ni se ha pensado. *Rusia admite que martillea la infraestructura ucraniana para doblegar a Kiev.* El Ejército ruso, ante la imposibilidad de doblegar a su enemigo en el campo de batalla, opta por maniatar a Ucrania con el martilleo constante de sus infraestructuras de cara al invierno para obligar a Kiev a cumplir sus exigencias, según admitió hoy el propio Kremlin.

*Ucrania «tiene todas las posibilidades de llevar la situación a un cauce norma*l, de arreglar la situación de modo que se cumplan las demandas de la parte rusa y poner fin, por tanto, a los todos los posibles sufrimientos de la población civil», señaló el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov.

Intentó justificar los bombardeos con el argumento de que «no hubo ni hay ataques contra instalaciones sociales» cuando fue preguntado cómo se correspondían los ataques de las últimas semanas contra la infraestructura energética ucraniana con las declaraciones del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, sobre la necesidad de evitar sufrimientos a la población civil. *Según el portavoz, los objetivos elegidos por los militares rusos para sus ataques «están vinculados de modo directo o indirecto al potencial militar, y correspondientemente, deben ser aniquilados».*

«…El Ejército ruso, ante la imposibilidad de doblegar a su enemigo en el campo de batalla, opta por maniatar a Ucrania…». ¿En que parte de la nota Peskov dijo lo que el periodista occidental dice?, en ninguna, si hasta el final de la nota, dice, y cito: «deben ser aniquilados». ¿No entiende el periodista lo que significa?.

*La capital de Stepan Bandera y las huestes nazis criollas, dice recuperarse*. Leópolis recupera poco a poco la luz y el agua y sus habitantes se adaptan. El suministro de electricidad, agua y calefacción comienza a reanudarse en zonas de Ucrania mientras el país sufre las consecuencias de la tercera ola de ataques de misiles de Rusia a sus infraestructuras claves y la población se adapta a los repetidos cortes de emergencia.

*El 75% de los habitantes de Leópolis siguen sin electricidad* por los cortes de suministro que continúan en todo el país, según las autoridades locales. Iryna Maruniak, vicealcaldesa de la ciudad, informó de que toda la ciudad vuelve a tener agua pero no calefacción centralizada. Alertó de que la situación sin embargo «cambia cada diez minutos». Un hospital local informó de que su departamento de cirugía cardíaca tenía todavía dos intervenciones previstas para hoy.

*«A pesar de la guerra, la gente sigue sufriendo enfermedades cardiovasculares»*, explica el jefe de la unidad, Vitaliy Averchuk, a EFE. Añade que la carga de trabajo del departamento ha aumentado desde el inicio de la invasión y que proporciona asistencia tanto a los residentes como a los desplazados internos procedentes de otras partes del país.

*Rusia y Ucrania intercambian otros 50 prisionero*s de guerra de cada bando. Rusia y Ucrania efectuaron hoy un intercambio de 50 soldados prisioneros de guerra de cada bando, según informaron representantes de ambas partes.

«Cincuenta soldados ucranianos regresaron hoy del cautiverio ruso. Se trata de 20 miembros de la Guardia Nacional, 12 marineros, 10 soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, seis guardafronteras y dos miembros de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania», informó en su cuenta de Telegram el jefe de gabinete de la Presidencia ucraniana, Andriy Yermak. Según el representante de Kiev, se trata de dos oficiales y 48 soldados rasos y sargentos.

«Es importante que lográramos devolver a 19 defensores de Mariúpol, 12 de los cuales fueron evacuados de (la acería de) Azovstal, así como 15 prisioneros de la central nuclear de Chernobil y 7 de la isla de Zmiiny», en el mar Negro, añadió. El intercambio fue confirmado por líder interino prorruso de la región oriental de Donetsk, Denís Pushilin, en su canal de Telegram, que se limitó a informar la cifra de intercambiados sin dar más detalles.

*Srs. periodistas, Pushilin no es prorruso, es RUSO y vive en Rusia*, en una de las 87 entidades de la Federación de Rusia ¿qué ustedes no lo reconocen? ¿y a quién le importa lo que ustedes piensan o digan?, a nadie.

*¿Es Ministro de Defensa la lacra esta?. Borrell apuesta por «ayudar más» a Ucrania a reforzar sus defensas antiaéreas*. El Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad y Vicepresidente de la Comisión Europea, Josep Borrell, ha apostado este jueves por «ayudar más a Ucrania a reforzar sus defensas antiaéreas» frente a los ataques con misiles rusos.

Así lo ha afirmado en la rueda de prensa posterior al séptimo Foro Regional de la Unión por el Mediterráneo (UpM), en Barcelona, en el que también ha participado el ministro de AAEE, UE y Cooperación español, José Manuel Albares. «Hay que ayudar más a Ucrania a reforzar sus defensas antiaéreas», ha señalado Borrell, que ha asegurado que los Estados miembros de la Unión Europea «van a hacer lo posible» para suministrarle mayor potencial defensivo.

Ante los ataques rusos con «más de cien misiles simultáneamente», ha explicado, las defensas ucranianas están consiguiendo derribar un 70% de los proyectiles, por lo que «la eficacia es muy alta», pero el 30% que no se logra neutralizar «está siendo muy mortífero» y provoca la «destrucción del sistema eléctrico».

*El Parlamento Europeo aprueba una ayuda de 18.000 millones a Ucrania bloqueada por Hungría*. El Parlamento Europeo ha respaldado este jueves una propuesta de nueva ayuda financiera de la UE a Ucrania por valor de 18.000 millones de euros para 2023, que ha sido bloqueada por Hungría, que mantiene un litigio con Bruselas.

Por 507 votos (38 en contra y 26 abstenciones), los eurodiputados, reunidos en Estrasburgo, aprobaron por abrumadora mayoría este nuevo apoyo financiero a Kiev, para hacer frente a las consecuencias económicas de la invasión de Rusia. «Esta votación es importante no sólo por los fondos tan necesarios que pone a disposición del pueblo de Ucrania, sino también por la democracia», se congratuló la presidenta conservadora del Parlamento Europeo, Roberta Metsola, tras anunciar en el hemiciclo que la votación se había realizado «a una velocidad récord».

Es necesario aclarar, puesto que alguien pudiera confundirse con las cifras, las ayudas de la Unión Europea para los países de su propia organización, *para abordar los desajustes que provocó la epidemia, fue, solo daré un ejemplo: Francia 100.000 millones de euros. Es decir, casi 6 veces el presupuesto para todo el año que han fijado como ayuda para Kiev.

Le Monde: Los arsenales occidentales de armas están agotados y han alcanzado un nivel crítico debido a las entregas a Kiev*

Los arsenales de armas de los países occidentales, incluido Estados Unidos, han alcanzado un nivel crítico debido a los suministros a Ucrania, y la capacidad de reponerlos resultó muy difícil, escribe la edición francesa de Le Monde. «Occidente abrió de par en par las puertas de sus arsenales a Ucrania, principalmente Estados Unidos, que aportó dos tercios de su ayuda militar», informa la publicación.

El artículo menciona más de un millón de proyectiles, decenas de miles de lanzadores de misiles antitanque y antiaéreos, vehículos aéreos no tripulados y proyectiles guiados. «Como resultado, las reservas de munición de los países occidentales se están agotando con extrema rapidez. Por lo tanto, los países deben utilizar sus reservas críticas si quieren apoyar a Ucrania», señala Le Monde.

Los periodistas se refieren a las declaraciones de varios analistas según las cuales las existencias de ciertos tipos de armas en Estados Unidos «han caído por debajo del nivel necesario. El periódico también señala que las autoridades estadounidenses han solicitado a Corea del Sur la compra de 100.000 proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm para suministrarlos a Ucrania. Sin embargo, según los analistas, Seúl no aprueba la petición de Washington porque no quiere suministrar armas a los países implicados en el conflicto.

Anteriormente se informó de que los arsenales del Ejército estadounidense están agotados por el suministro de ayuda militar a Ucrania, por lo que el mando está acelerando el proceso de adquisición de armas para reponerlas.

Soy un ferviente seguidor de los comunicados de la «inteligencia» ucraniana, es para hacer un «dossier». Inteligencia: Rusia necesita una semana para prepararse para el próximo ataque masivo contra Ucrania. Sus reservas de armas de alta precisión están agotadas, pero a Rusia todavía le quedan muchos misiles menos precisos, según Andrii Yusov, portavoz de la Dirección de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa.

*Ucrania pide en asamblea de la OSCE suspender a Rusia y se plantea marchars*e. Ucrania ha planteado este jueves en Varsovia ante los miembros de la Asamblea Parlamentaria de la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE) suspender su pertenencia si no se procede a suspender a Rusia. «Si ni siquiera somos capaces de suspender la pertenencia del estado agresor en la OSCE será necesario para nosotros considerar suspender la nuestra», ha dicho el jefe de la delegación ucraniana, Mykyta Poturaiev.

Poturaiev es miembro del partido del presidente Volodímir Zelenski, Servidor del Pueblo, y añadió que la organización dispone de herramientas para suspender a Rusia y lo que necesita es utilizarlas. La declaración del diputado se produjo en la capital polaca, donde unos 200 legisladores de 52 países se reunieron en el Parlamento (Sejm) de Polonia para participar en una reunión de dos días de la Asamblea Parlamentaria de la organización con sede en Viena.

El ejército de Rusia dice que* los daños en Kiev los causó la defensa antiaérea ucraniana*. Los militares rusos han negado este jueves haber realizado ataques contra Kiev el miércoles y afirman que los daños en la capital ucraniana fueron causados por misiles antiaéreos «ucranianos y extranjeros».

«No se llevaron a cabo ataques contra Kiev. Todos los daños en la ciudad señalados por el régimen de Kiev son consecuencia de la caída de misiles de defensa aérea extranjeros y ucranianos, instalados en zonas residenciales de la capital ucraniana», ha declarado el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov. Ya ha sido demostrado, y no es ni el primero, ni será el último.

*En el terreno.*

Imágenes trágicas de la muerte del* héroe ruso: el comandante del grupo PMC con el distintivo de llamada Cherdash*, gravemente herido en la batalla, para no ser capturado por los nazis, permaneciendo leal a la Patria, dirige una bala hacia su corazón… t.me/FidelistaPS/63107
*
Ha aparecido un *tercer video de ejecuciones de soldados rusos prisioneros, son 7. Estos crímenes de guerra serán expuestos y deberán responder por ello. t.me/FidelistaPS/63110

Así se fabrican «revoluciones de color» y cambios de régimen (golpes de Estado). Difundiendo bulos como este. La imagen izquierda muestra a un hombre «asesinado» por la policía iraní en la ciudad de Lordegan. A la derecha se ve el mismo hombre en una sesión de fotos escenificada.

*Secretary Antony Blinken* @SecBlinken United States government official «…Millones en Ucrania se refugiaron cuando Rusia volvió a lanzar misiles hoy. Los continuos ataques a la infraestructura están diseñados para mantener a los civiles de Ucrania fríos y en la oscuridad. Estas terribles tácticas no quebrarán la determinación de Ucrania y sus socios…». Coge esta mandarina pipo… «Manual de guerra de EE. UU.: 5.6.1.2 *Objetos de doble uso. *A veces, «doble uso» se utiliza para describir objetos que utilizan tanto las fuerzas armadas como la población civil, como centrales eléctricas o instalaciones de comunicaciones».
https://dod.defense.gov/Portals/1/D...pdated Dec 2016.pdf?ver=2016-12-13-172036-190


*New York Times: Un misil estadounidense AGM-88 HARM disparado por las fuerzas ucranianas falló* su objetivo en septiembre y golpeó un edificio residencial en Kramatorsk, controlado por Kiev, hiriendo a 3 personas. Un soldado estadounidense anónimo le dijo a la publicación que el misil que golpeó el edificio de apartamentos era «casi seguro» de las antiguas reservas del Pentágono.

*Almacenamiento de combustible ucraniano en llamas en Jersón* que fue duramente golpeado hoy.

Bankova ya ha recibido instrucciones de *no colocar las banderas de Ucrania en las tumbas* de los soldados ucranianos muertos. Y el motivo es que en la Red circulan una enorme cantidad de fotos «motivadoras», donde hay todo un bosque de estas banderas.

*Ucrania está inundando Moldavia*. Después de que Kiev aumentara la descarga de agua en su central hidroeléctrica, las aldeas moldavas cercanas a la ciudad de Ataki se inundaron. El país ha sido amenazado con inundaciones. El Centro Hidrometeorológico Estatal de Moldavia anunció un «código naranja» debido a la descarga extrema de agua en la central hidroeléctrica ucraniana Novodniestrovskaya.


Foto: Moscú, Rusia. Una ciudad que reúne tantas cosas, que su modernidad está anclada la historia, a esa Revolución de octubre, la Plaza Roja y el Kremlin. Lugares insuperables y la tumba de Lenin, los musulmanes tienen La Meca, nosotros tenemos a nuestro Lenin, Moscú y la Plaza Roja, donde jamás una bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo, ha dejado de estar.





Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre

t.me/wofnon


----------



## HDR (25 Nov 2022)

Se les está yendo. Unos meses así y se comerán vivos unos a otros.


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

Tarde o temprano esto reventará. Tengo por seguro que los serbios tienen buena memoria y valor. Solo es cuestión de prepararse y esperar el mejor momento (que ojalá sea pronto). Al menos dos españoles con cuentas pendientes....

*Serbia y Kosovo alcanzan un acuerdo(?)*

El alto representantes de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell , se declaró "muy contento" de poder "anunciar que los negociadores principales de Kosovo y de Serbia con facilitación de la UE han acordado medidas para evitar una mayor escalada y concentrarse completamente en la propuesta de normalización de sus relaciones".

()

El pacto conlleva que Serbia deje de emitir matrículas con denominaciones de las ciudades kosovares y que Pristina renuncie a sus acciones contra los nuevos registros de vehículos.

En julio, Kosovo dejó de validar los documentos y las matrículas de autos expedidas por Serbia. En octubre dieron un ultimátum para que los conductores reemplacen las placas serbias por kosovares, bajo pena de multa o incautación del vehículo. En noviembre, funcionarios kosovares de etnia serbia dimitieron y Belgrado puso en alera a sus Fuerzas Armadas.


----------



## Epicii (25 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> _"Hace tiempo que se podía prever que este odio frenético, que durante treinta años, cada año más y más, se ha encendido en Occidente contra Rusia, algún día romperá la correa. Este momento ha llegado.
> 
> A Rusia simplemente se le ofreció el suicidio, una renuncia de la base de su propio ser, un reconocimiento solemne de que ella no es nada más en el mundo que un fenómeno salvaje y feo, un mal que necesita ser corregido.
> 
> ...



Porque la cultura rusa no ha cambiado en lo profundo, aun durante su etapa socialista, la sociedad rusa era una masa sumisa dirigida por una oligarquía rica y corrupta...Que si, que en occidente también se han dado esos casos, pero no son la norma.
Y como occidental, elijo vivir y defender nuestra forma de vida como mejor...
Si los rusos están conformes con su forma de vida o están sometidos? Ese es un debate muy difícil...


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

Un podcast bastante interesante, Todo es discutible, pero se nota por el rato que llevan que son gente seria ( cosa que no abunda en el régimen del IV reich).
Es largo y hay otra parte.








GZP 3x02. La guerra ruso-ucraniana desde una perspectiva militar (1ª parte) - GZ Podcast - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de GZ Podcast gratis. En esta ocasión hablamos de la evolución de la guerra ruso-ucraniana desde una perspectiva militar. Primeramente se aborda a trav&eacute... Programa: GZ Podcast. Canal: Geopolitikaz IT/GI. Tiempo: 02:10:44 Subido 24/11 a las 12:32:13 96870290




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Hao X (25 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Porque la cultura rusa no ha cambiado en lo profundo, aun durante su etapa socialista, la sociedad rusa era una masa sumisa dirigida por una oligarquía rica y corrupta...Que si, que en occidente también se han dado esos casos, pero no son la norma.
> Y como occidental, elijo vivir y defender nuestra forma de vida como mejor...
> Si los rusos están conformes con su forma de vida o están sometidos? Ese es un debate muy difícil...



Los rusos la mayoría están sometidos, lo tienen claro y asumido. O quizás no tan claro la mayoría, no lo sé, pero más o menos están resignados. Sobretodo los hombres. Pero adivina que, Europa está exactamente igual o peor a día de hoy.

En este tipo de cosas normalmente lo peor es la acumulación del poder y la globalización. Cuanto más poder gane un solo bando mejor lo tendrá para someter a todo el mundo. Si hay bandos rivales hay menos acumulación de poder y más libertad, sobre todo en terceros países para los que no hay tiempo de implantar la agenda. Si Dios no lo quiera gana la Otan, la represión se extenderá de forma total a todos los rincones del mundo y no habrá un solo sitio que quede para ser feliz, sobretodo los hombres.


----------



## JAGGER (25 Nov 2022)

Vuelve la luz a Ucrania. Lo que se fué y no vuelve más es el 2do ejército mundial.









Ukraine recupera el suministro eléctrico.


Sí. Lo acaban de mostrar en un informe con imágenes. Lloren putinazi, lloren




www.burbuja.info


----------



## amcxxl (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## juanmanuel (25 Nov 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Este tipo de comparaciones son ridículas. US ha aprobado un presupuesto militar de 840.000 millones de dólares para el año que viene. Rusia en 2021 gastó 55.452 millones en presupuesto militar. Ni siquiera son ordenes de magnitud comparables. El incremento en presupuesto ruso es para pagar municiones y muertes de soldados rusos.
> 
> US dedica un 3,7% del PIB al ejército frente al 11,4% de Rusia. Ambos datos del 2020. Si alguien piensa que Rusia es rival para US es que no sabe en qué mundo vive.



Gastos de defensa en USA:
1) Gastos personal: 173100 millones
2) Operacion y mantenimiento : 269300 millones
3) Nuevo Armamento: 143900 millones (incluye 61 nuevos F-35, 8 Navios nuevos y fondos para el B-21 en desenvolvimiento), a pesar de esto tendran menos aviones por los que seran dados de baja, entre ellos F-22 que solo se usan para entrenamiento y no tienen capacidad de combate.
4) Programas (RDT&E) investigacion, desarrollo, pruebas y evaluacion: 131700 millones
5) Programas de ayuda humanitaria, ciber actividades, cooperacion en seguridad y otros: 40470 millones

29400 millones para entrenamiento en tierra y aire (incluyendo la guardia nacional)
47400 para operacion de la marina
4100 operacion marines
35500 millones para la operacion de la fuerza aerea (incluyendo la guardia nacional aerea)
Otros gastos menores: 500 millones programa de combate a la agresion sexual y el extremismo, 55000 millones ayudas medicas y cuidados a militares, 9200 millones ayudas a militares, 1000 millones sistema de depositos de combustibles en Hawaii, asociacion con colegios historicos para negros con oportunidades de reclutamiento y trabajo, 3000 millones para combatir el cambio climatico,etc.

Este es el presupuesto oficial de USA.
En nuevo armamento solo 144 mil millones, de lo cual un buen porcentaje para reemplazar material obsoleto. Por eso tanto en barcos como en aviones, a pesar de las compras los numeros absolutos van a disminuir. Esta explicitado en el informe de las fuerzas armadas.
La maquinaria belica es tan grande que en personal, operacion y mantenimiento se lleva 440 mil millones, mas del 50%.
Ademas los gastos asociados (medicos, habitacion, familia y un largo etc.)
Y lo peor, sobrecostos, proyectos fracasados (FCS, future combat sistem 18 mil millones; Obus Crusader; Ground Combat Vehicle), proyectos erroneos (F-35, muy caro y muchos defectos; LSC, ya descartados), muy caros (F-22). Y por ultimo los precios exorbitantes de la defensa en USA en comparacion con Rusia y muchisimo mas con China sumados a los gastos ocultos tanto en Rusia como en China adjudicando gastos de defensa a otras areas.


----------



## juanmanuel (25 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Me parece que los obreros chinos no están muy contentos con el encierro:



Los que fabrican IPHONE!!!!


----------



## weyler (25 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Gastos de defensa en USA:
> 1) Gastos personal: 173100 millones
> 2) Operacion y mantenimiento : 269300 millones
> 3) Nuevo Armamento: 143900 millones (incluye 61 nuevos F-35, 8 Navios nuevos y fondos para el B-21 en desenvolvimiento), a pesar de esto tendran menos aviones por los que seran dados de baja, entre ellos F-22 que solo se usan para entrenamiento y no tienen capacidad de combate.
> ...



No queras insinuar que rusia gasta mas y mejor que EEUU?


----------



## juanmanuel (25 Nov 2022)

weyler dijo:


> No queras insinuar que rusia gasta mas y mejor que EEUU?



No quiero insinuar nada. Digo lo que digo.


----------



## weyler (25 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> No quiero insinuar nada. Digo lo que digo.



Pues si insinuas eso estarias a un nivel que ni la panchitada proputin se atreve a insinuar por absurdo


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Entro y veo que hay algunos mensajes hablando de MUJERES como objetos sexuales, no como provocadoras de plañiderismo neo-masculino...

Bebo 1 litro de agua mientras leo algún mensaje mas.

Salgo pensando que cuando se habla de futbol y mujeres, todavía hay esperanza. Es Viernes y el Domingo puede ser un gran dia.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Arestovich is back  nunca defrauda...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Los americanos, siempre cachondos...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Se están hartando los americanos del tema "Ucrania"? Al menos desde el NYT se ha terminado el apoyo sin fisuras... el pueblo elegido empieza a ajustar cuentas?


----------



## juanmanuel (25 Nov 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Pues si insinuas eso estarias a un nivel que ni la panchitada proputin se atreve a insinuar por absurdo



No quiero insinuar nada. Digo lo que digo.


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> _"Hace tiempo que se podía prever que este odio frenético, que durante treinta años, cada año más y más, se ha encendido en Occidente contra Rusia, algún día romperá la correa. Este momento ha llegado.
> 
> A Rusia simplemente se le ofreció el suicidio, una renuncia de la base de su propio ser, un reconocimiento solemne de que ella no es nada más en el mundo que un fenómeno salvaje y feo, un mal que necesita ser corregido.
> 
> ...



Es algo que incluso se remonta a la rivalidad entre carolingios y bizantinos. Europa Occidental contra Europa Oriental. Rusia en cierto modo es heredera de Constantinopla, así que no deja de ser una continuación de esa rivalidad.

Dentro de esa pugna, Occidente (ahora dominada por los anglos) quiere hacer ver una vez más, a través de la propaganda, que Rusia es un país salvaje, atrasado, que "molesta", que "estorba", que ha de ser "llevado por el buen camino", etc. Toda clase de documentales y reportajes sobre Rusia realizados por occidentales caen una y otra vez en esa trampa, recurriendo de forma consciente o inconsciente a los estereotipos propagados durante siglos. Está tan enraizado que no lo pueden evitar.

Ese desprecio hacia el mundo ortodoxo llega hasta el punto de que Occidente es más condescendiente con el mundo islámico que con los eslavos ortodoxos, siendo el islam el verdadero rival de ese Occidente.


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272012



Es lo que tiene poner a palurdos en puestos de responsabilidad. Van a comportarse como lo que son.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Desde Bogotá no te enteras de lo que pasa aquí en Europa. Estamos invadidos por angloamericanos con cien bases militares en territorio Europeo y con una sustitución étnica vía políticas de puertas abiertas con la inmigración masiva. No veo a los Rusos por ninguna parte de esta ecuación.



Tu puta madre escribirá desde Bogotá…


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es lo que tiene poner a palurdos en puestos de responsabilidad. Van a comportarse como lo que son.



No es un palurdo, joder. Diplomático de carrera, 5 idiomas. 

Me gusta que la gente exprese abiertamente lo que piensa y siente sin filtros. Ya va siendo hora de que la Zakharova salga sin laca, con camiseta marcando pezones y cagándose literalmente en la puta madre de A o B. Es mejor ventilar los malos rollos abiertamente, es catártico y se evita el dar espacio a interpretaciones y eskakeos varios.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Tu puta madre escribirá desde Bogotá…



 hay insultos que son intolerables

Que nos manden el resto del oro  lo único que tenemos que discutir con ellos es cuando.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (25 Nov 2022)

Antuan dijo:


> Precioso Himno, Precioso Video.
> Un Himno que es una OBRA de ARTE ( incluso para los antirusos )
> 
> 
> ...



.... y era ucraniana


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> No es un palurdo, joder. Diplomático de carrera, 5 idiomas.
> 
> Me gusta que la gente exprese abiertamente lo que piensa y siente sin filtros. Ya va siendo hora de que la Zakharova salga sin laca, con camiseta marcando pezones y cagándose literalmente en la puta madre de A o B. Es mejor ventilar los malos rollos abiertamente, es catártico y se evita el dar espacio a interpretaciones y eskakeos varios.



Recuerda lo que decía Quevedo, las universidades titulan pero no desasnan... Para ser diplomático no se comporta como tal.

Está bien expresarse abiertamente, pero hay veces en que es mejor morderse la lengua. Más que nada porque hasta sus padrinos podrían cansarse de sus gilipolleces, de su "dame, dame, dame"; acaba por venirse demasiado arriba, y eso resulta cargante. La espontaneidad a veces se puede volver en tu contra, bajas la guardia.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Recuerda lo que decía Quevedo, las universidades titulan pero no desasnan... Para ser diplomático no se comporta como tal.
> 
> Está bien expresarse abiertamente, pero hay veces en que es mejor morderse la lengua. Más que nada porque hasta sus padrinos podrían cansarse de sus gilipolleces, de su "dame, dame, dame"; acaba por venirse demasiado arriba, y eso resulta cargante. La espontaneidad a veces se puede volver en tu contra, bajas la guardia.



Hombre, es que ahora estamos en la fase esa en la que están tensando la cuerda para ver cuanto tiempo les queda. Todas estas historias se hacen por el show, pero también como forma de comprobar lo que comentas, el cansancio del que les esta pagando la fiesta.

Los ucranianos que mandan no son tontos. Saben lo que están haciendo. Otra cosa es que nos pueda parecer mejor o peor, pero hay que admitir que están protegiendo sus intereses como "clase" de forma cojonuda en medio de una guerra. No se olvidan nunca de poner a prueba de forma regular los limites, para sentirse bien colocados.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

Surovikin trae Donuts


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

*Continúan los apagones de emergencia* en Ucrania el 25 de noviembre : sin avisos ni plazos. Todos los objetos de infraestructura están conectados a la red, pero todavía no hay electricidad para los consumidores domésticos. 

KP.ua


----------



## John Nash (25 Nov 2022)

La distribución prevé un estancamiento de ventas y teme ya un bajón del consumo


El sector se juega un tercio de la facturación de Navidad esta semana



www.abc.es













Llega el invierno más duro a España: alerta por nevadas y brusca bajada de temperaturas


Tras el paso de un anticiclón que dejará temperaturas estables este fin de semana, «el invierno meteorológico» comenzará a llegar a nuestro país este mes de diciembre



www.abc.es


----------



## John Nash (25 Nov 2022)

Los hospitales privados perderán un 9% de beneficio por el precio de la luz


El incremento de los costes de la energía no han dejado a ningún sector al margen. Ahora son los hospitales privados los que entonan la voz de alarma ante el inminente cierre del ejercicio. Prácticamente la mitad de los centros que operan en España ha visto afectada su cuenta de resultados entre...



www.eleconomista.es





Las perspectivas para el año 2023 son todavía peores para los grupos empresariales de sanidad privada. Los gestores ya divisan que uno de cada tres centros tendrán unos beneficios afectados en "más de un 9%", mientras que el 40% estima que el daño se quedará en el 5%. Todos estos datos han sido recopilados por la patronal Aspe, que engloba al 90% del sector, a través de una encuesta con un universo de 159 centros hospitalarios.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

*APRECIADO SR. Z:*


*Pico de escalada: por qué es importante que los estadounidenses extiendan el conflicto ucraniano hasta 2027*

en el anteriorEn el texto, hemos analizado por qué el abuelo Joe nunca se arriesgará a entrar en Ucrania con sus tropas estadounidenses y por qué, incluso en Europa, un choque directo con las fuerzas terrestres de la Federación Rusa tampoco lo cautiva en absoluto (esto se ve claramente en el número y estructura de sus tropas en Europa, que analizamos allí). Hasta el momento y en el futuro (los próximos 2 años), planea luchar contra Rusia exclusivamente por poder. Pero solo los comedores de palomitas de maíz muy ingenuos, los fanáticos de las teorías de la conspiración pueden esperar que el malvado abuelo Joe se quede atrás de nosotros, habiendo estado de acuerdo con el astuto Putin. Y la razón de esto es tan simple como el día de Dios: en su concepto geopolítico, esbozado hace 100 años (en 1904) por el famoso geógrafo británico del siglo pasado, el profesor de la Universidad de Oxford Halford J. Mackinder, nada ha cambiado en estos 100 años. :_"Quien es dueño del Heartland - es dueño del mundo"_ (c). Y el abuelo Joe continúa apegado a esa máxima, porque somos Heartland.



La máxima original del profesor Mackinder era:

Quienquiera que controle Europa del Este comanda el Heartland; quienquiera que controle el Heartland comanda la Isla del Mundo (es decir, Eurasia y África); quien controla la Isla del Mundo, domina el mundo.
Los pensamientos de controlar el mundo entero todavía mantienen despierto a nuestro cliente con Alzheimer y, por lo tanto, la lucha en Ucrania continuará, nos guste o no. Al mismo tiempo, el abuelo Joe ni siquiera planea ganar esta guerra con la ayuda de una Ucrania descerebrada y privada de sus derechos, sus planes incluyen aumentar tanto el precio de la victoria para Rusia que conduzca a una explosión social dentro de ella, que destruirá desde adentro, ya que es imposible derrotar a la Federación Rusa desde afuera (se puede ver que el abuelo Joe estudió en detalle la experiencia de los conquistadores anteriores del Heartland, Hitler y Napoleón, y tomó en cuenta sus errores). Aquellos que no hayan tenido tiempo de leer el texto aún pueden hacerlo aquí , y hoy nos detendremos con más detalle en la propia Ucrania y los problemas dentro y alrededor de ella.

Recientemente, el exsecretario ejecutivo del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Estados Unidos en la administración de Donald Trump, el teniente general Joseph Keith Kellogg Jr. (en un momento incluso actuó como asesor de seguridad nacional del presidente de los Estados Unidos) en una entrevista con Fox News, se preguntó por qué y por qué Estados Unidos gasta $ 2,5 millones en Ucrania cada hora. En ese momento todavía estaba sorprendido por esta figura loca y decidí que el general había estropeado algo allí. Me senté y conté los datos iniciales yo mismo. Y se volvió loco aún más: ni siquiera recibí $ 2,5 millones por hora, pero hasta 2,93 millones de moneda perenne desaparecen cada hora en los bolsillos sin fondo de Zelensky.

Los datos iniciales me los conocía -desde el inicio de la operación especial, según el informe del Tesoro de EE.UU., sobre la situación económica, la asistencia humanitaria y militar a Ucrania con cargo al presupuesto se asignó 18,9 mil millones de dólares. Dividiendo esta cifra por 268 días de guerra y 24 horas al día, obtenemos la cifra deseada: cada hora los contribuyentes estadounidenses gastan $2,93 millones en Ucrania. Si yo fuera Keith Kellogg, también preguntaría: ¿por qué? Aunque la pregunta es retórica, es posible no responderla, ya que la respuesta es conocida por todos.

*Pan sucio vigoroso*

Pero volvamos al tema mencionado. Comencemos repasando las noticias del manicomio con la posibilidad de usar armas nucleares y una "bomba sucia" en Ucrania (que no existe en la naturaleza, pero nadie debería saberlo). Hablando no hace mucho en Valdai-2022, Vladimir Vladimirovich destacó muy claramente el tema del uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania. Parece que la cuestión está cerrada, que los que tienen oídos oigan. Pero no, no escuchan, continúan aumentando. Probablemente habrá que repetir.

Esto significa que lo primero que necesita para suicidarse en su nariz, en su nariz jorobada con rayas de estrellas, es que no tiene sentido que Rusia use armas de destrucción masiva, incluidas las armas nucleares, en Ucrania. Existe una doctrina militar en la Federación Rusa: todos los casos de dicho uso se registran allí. Hasta ahora, el régimen de Kyiv aún no ha llegado a este punto. Pero sus curadores en el extranjero venían del otro lado de la colina, a quienes realmente no les gusta el apoyo de Rusia por parte de países del tercer mundo, especialmente de países tan influyentes como China, India, Brasil, Argentina, Arabia Saudita, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Egipto y otros (hay son alrededor de un centenar de ellos!). Es por eso que continúan escalando, acusando sin razón a la Federación Rusa de la posibilidad de usar armas nucleares tácticas, armas nucleares estratégicas, una "bomba sucia", o al menos crear una amenaza de un desastre provocado por el hombre en las instalaciones nucleares en Ucrania con posterior contaminación radiactiva del territorio. Vladimir Vladimirovich dejó claro y sin ambigüedades que que esto no es más que patéticas y viles insinuaciones. Y recordó quién fue realmente el primero y hasta ahora el único en el mundo en usar armas nucleares.

En agosto de 1945, Estados Unidos lo hizo lanzando dos bombas atómicas sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki, en un momento en que no había necesidad militar de esto, el ejército japonés ya estaba derrotado, las bombas fueron lanzadas el 6 y 9 de agosto, y el La guerra terminó en tres semanas con la firma del acta de rendición del Imperio japonés sobre el acorazado estadounidense Missouri. Lo más sorprendente, señaló Vladimir Putin, es que los propios japoneses, aunque conmemoran cada año a las víctimas de un desastre nuclear, no saben quién lo hizo. Sus libros de texto dicen que los aliados lo hicieron. El 85% de los japoneses, incluso en una pesadilla, no puede imaginar que los estadounidenses pudieran haber hecho esto, sospechando de la Unión Soviética, otro 10% cree que lo hicieron los británicos, los marcianos, cualquiera menos los estadounidenses, y el 5% restante no lo ha hecho. oído nada al respecto en absoluto hecho triste.

Al darse cuenta de que la historia puede no tener éxito con una bomba nuclear, los aliados de Ucrania ahora están impulsando la idea de un desastre provocado por el hombre en una instalación nuclear, como, por ejemplo, la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye. De todos los hierros occidentales, escuchamos sin parar todos los días que Rusia está bombardeando la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporizhzhya. Disculpe, dice Putin, la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya está bajo nuestro control, nuestras tropas están estacionadas allí. ¿Por qué necesitamos bombardearnos y cómo lo imagina? De hecho, Ucrania está bombardeando sistemáticamente la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, los observadores de la OIEA que han estado allí desde agosto (incluso duermen en la sala del reactor, habiendo abandonado el hotel) pueden confirmarlo. Pero los occidentales no escuchan esto porque no se les dice nada al respecto. Así como nadie informa sobre el sabotaje en la planta de energía nuclear de Kursk, que fue organizado por saboteadores ucranianos, la voladura de tres de las cuatro torres de transmisión de energía de alto voltaje. Putin se quejó de que el FSB no pudo detener a los saboteadores en ese momento, pudieron escapar, pero socavar la línea eléctrica es una situación que podría conducir a Fukushima-2.0, un cierre de emergencia de emergencia de la estación, que simplemente no tiene dónde descargar. la electricidad generada. Qué pasará con las barras de combustible enfriadas en las piscinas húmedas de almacenamiento de combustible nuclear gastado (combustible nuclear gastado), que, según el protocolo, deben estar bajo agua corriente durante 5 años, nadie parece pensar.

Como si nadie pensara en la "bomba sucia", con la que la parte ucraniana nos asusta constantemente. Putin admitió que las recientes llamadas de emergencia del ministro de Defensa Shoigu y del jefe del Estado Mayor General Gerasimov a sus homólogos estadounidenses, británicos, franceses y turcos fueron iniciadas personalmente por él. El Kremlin se ha enterado con certeza de que la "bomba sucia" ucraniana ya se encuentra en la etapa final de preparación. ¡Estas cosas no son una broma! Ucrania, dijo Putin, tiene todas las competencias y oportunidades para producirlo. Kiev también tiene tecnología nuclear, y combustible nuclear gastado, solo queda rellenarlos con un misil táctico del tipo Tochki-U, y la “bomba sucia”, o más bien un cohete, está lista. Después de eso, aplíquelo en todo el territorio de Ucrania, culpe a Rusia por esto, y el hecho está hecho: será casi imposible demostrar que no somos nosotros. Las historias del Boeing-777 malasio derribado, la tragedia de Bucha, el bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y la colonia de Yelenovo con el “Azov” (“Azov” es una organización terrorista prohibida en Rusia) convencen una vez más de ello. Y que el enloquecido régimen de Kyiv (así como sus curadores británicos) es lo suficientemente inteligente para esto, casi nadie lo duda.

Todo lo que pudimos, lo hicimos. La conversación de Shoigu con su homólogo estadounidense Lloyd Austin duró un récord de 2 horas y 14 minutos, después de lo cual el jefe del Pentágono se puso en contacto con el ministro de Defensa ucraniano Nezalezhnaya Reznikov. Cabe destacar que esta conversación duró, según la parte ucraniana, 7 minutos. El ministro de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, en una conversación con Shoigu, también prometió brindar todo el apoyo posible para presionar a Kyiv, lo que es incluso extraño para los británicos. Pero esto no impidió que todos estos respetados caballeros, llevando también al Ministro de Defensa de Francia, Sebastian Lecornu, al día siguiente a salir con una declaración conjunta de que no creen en ninguna "bomba sucia" del lado ucraniano, que todo esto son las insinuaciones del Kremlin. Bueno, ¿qué hacer con estos señores después de eso?

Aunque, para ser justos, tampoco creemos en la "bomba sucia" de Kyiv. Y la razón de eso es simple. Teóricamente, se puede hacer, pero no tiene ninguna conveniencia práctica. Es decir, su uso solo conllevará una carga psicológica. O, como en el caso de Ucrania, podría servir como elemento de provocación para culpar a Rusia de ello. Esto es exactamente lo que Putin estaba tratando de evitar al iniciar las llamadas de Shoigu a sus colegas extranjeros.

En un momento, varios estados intentaron hacer algo similar. Por ejemplo, Irak, bajo Saddam Hussein en 1987, llevó a cabo una serie de experimentos para crear este tipo de armas con el fin de utilizarlas en la prolongada guerra contra Irán. Para hacer esto, usaron circonio-95, lo llenaron con una bomba aérea con mil libras de explosivo y realizaron pruebas a gran escala en el sitio de prueba. El resultado al que llegaron fue desalentador, resultó que una dosis letal de radiación producto del uso de este tipo de armas solo se puede obtener en un radio de 10 metros del epicentro de la explosión del producto. Pero la paradoja fue que si estás a 10 metros del lugar donde cayó una bomba de mil kilos, entonces la radiación es lo último que te preocupará en ese momento. Sobrevive en este caso, incluso sin radiación, tienes cero posibilidades. Después de eso, surge una pregunta razonable: ¿por qué necesitamos todo este circo radiactivo entonces? Así es, ¡no es necesario! Como resultado, los iraquíes abandonaron esta idea y usaron armas químicas contra los iraníes, sin embargo, también respondieron de la misma manera.

Por cierto, la guerra Irán-Irak (1980-1988) es un ejemplo de enfrentamiento entre rivales iguales, que terminó en nada. Fue el último gran conflicto de la Guerra Fría y uno de los conflictos armados más largos del siglo XX. El 22 de septiembre de 1980, sin declaración de guerra, Irak invadió Irán. Las tropas iraquíes no pudieron lograr ningún éxito significativo y en junio de 1982 fueron expulsadas de todo el territorio iraní que ocupaban. La posterior invasión de Irak por parte de Irán también fracasó. En 1982-1988 La guerra fue principalmente de naturaleza posicional. Y en 1988, Irak, durante una serie de operaciones "Tawakalna ala Allah", liberó los territorios ocupados por los iraníes y desarrolló con éxito una ofensiva en las profundidades de Irán. Amenazado por una catástrofe militar, el líder espiritual de Irán, Jomeini, acordó en agosto de 1988 una tregua propuesta por Irak, así terminó el conflicto. Durante la guerra, ambas partes utilizaron armas químicas, participaron niños soldados, Irán practicó las tácticas de "ondas vivas" (una variante de un ataque psíquico). Durante la "guerra de las ciudades", los opositores dispararon cohetes contra los territorios de los demás, causando 20.000 bajas entre la población civil. Este conflicto causó un daño económico importante a ambos estados y, aunque influyó en el orden mundial posterior en el Medio Oriente, terminó en nada. ¿Sin asociaciones? Este conflicto causó un daño económico importante a ambos estados y, aunque influyó en el orden mundial posterior en el Medio Oriente, terminó en nada. ¿Sin asociaciones? Este conflicto causó un daño económico importante a ambos estados y, aunque influyó en el orden mundial posterior en el Medio Oriente, terminó en nada. ¿Sin asociaciones?

Pero volvamos a nuestro vigoroso pan "sucio". Israel en 2010 se interesó en este tema y realizó una serie de pruebas de 4 años, detonando unas 20 "bombas sucias" llenas de cobalto radiactivo. El resultado que obtuvieron fue el mismo que el de Saddam Hussein: no funciona. ¿Crees que esto no funcionó para los judíos estúpidos, pero para los ucranianos inteligentes funcionará, tanto que Putin se escabullirá a Moscú? ¿No eres gracioso tú mismo?

Por lo tanto, aquí solo hay una conclusión: la "bomba sucia" no existe en la naturaleza, el Kremlin trató de evitar la provocación de bandera falsa ucraniano-británica para acusar a Rusia de usar armas nucleares tácticas. Dado que el ministro de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace, prometió a Shoigu brindar todo el apoyo posible en esto y, posteriormente, no escuchamos nada más sobre la "bomba sucia", la única conclusión que se puede sacar de esto es que Moscú ha logrado su objetivo. Al dar a conocer este hecho, se adelantó a su oponente e hizo que tal provocación fuera inapropiada. El resultado de la investigación más banal y primitiva llevaría a los investigadores a sí mismos, ya que las sustancias radiactivas tienen una firma que, al igual que las huellas dactilares, puede determinar dónde se produjeron. Cualquier inspección por parte del OIEA detectará inmediatamente una escasez de materiales radiactivos,.................


sigue.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

..................sigue

*Otros eventos "pequeños"*

Descubrimos la "bomba sucia": el juego no vale la pena, una falsa alarma. Pasemos a otros, en comparación con la bomba, eventos más pequeños que tuvieron lugar esta y la semana anterior, que, sin embargo, merecen ser mencionados por separado, porque a partir de estos granos se forma una imagen completa de lo que está sucediendo.

A principios de este mes, el 4 de noviembre, el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. anunció un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de 400 millones de dólares para Ucrania. Sabrina Singh, subsecretaria de prensa del Pentágono, dijo esto en una rueda de prensa. El nuevo paquete incluye financiación para la modernización de los misiles de defensa aérea Hawk, que complementará la asistencia de España, que recientemente transfirió sistemas de defensa aérea similares (2 piezas) a Ucrania. Además, Estados Unidos financiará la modernización de 45 tanques T-72 checos, los Países Bajos pagarán la reparación de otros 45 T-72 (en total, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibirán 90 tanques checos modernizados en Holanda). empresas, las primeras 26 de las cuales llegarán a Ucrania en diciembre). También en este paquete, Estados Unidos transferirá 250 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M1117, 1100 drones Phoenix Ghost,

De toda la chatarra militar anterior, solo llama la atención la asignación de 40 barcos blindados fluviales a Ucrania, lo que lleva a pensamientos tristes sobre hacia dónde se moverá la actividad militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Estamos esperando provocaciones e incursiones en el Dnieper, en toda su longitud a lo largo de la línea de contacto entre las partes desde Zaporozhye hasta Kherson. Rusia ya debería pensar en redesplegar varios barcos de cierta clase de la Flotilla del Caspio en el Dnieper (estamos hablando de barcos de artillería de los proyectos 1204 Shmel y 1400M Grif y barcos de desembarco de los proyectos 1176 Shark y 11770 Chamois).

En cuanto a los sistemas de defensa aérea de alcance medio MIM-23 Hawk, si le digo que este producto antiaéreo se desarrolló en 1954, usted mismo comprenderá qué tipo de basura suministran sus curadores en el extranjero a sus socios. Y aunque el complejo ha sido modernizado varias veces desde entonces, esto no impidió que los estadounidenses lo desmantelaran hace 30 años, en 1994, reemplazándolo por el MIM-104, el mismo Patriot que sus no hermanos les han estado pidiendo para un largo tiempo. Incluso el ILC (Cuerpo de Marines de los Estados Unidos) abandonó el Hawk en 2002, cambiando a los Stinger (este es un sistema portátil de defensa aérea de línea de visión con guía infrarroja). Los análogos de esta basura son nuestros sistemas de defensa aérea S-125 Neva / Pechora y 2K12 Kub / Kvadrat todavía soviéticos, pero incluso ellos están muy por encima de su contraparte estadounidense. Al mismo tiempo, el costo de un cohete utilizado por él es igual a un cuarto de millón de dólares, y el complejo en sí cuesta 15 millones Y todo este "halcón" no hermanos. ¿Cómo pagarán el rearme de España, no está claro?

En cuanto al vehículo blindado de transporte de personal M1117, se trata de un vehículo todo terreno blindado con tracción en las cuatro ruedas y tracción en las cuatro ruedas relativamente nuevo, desarrollado en 1999 para las necesidades de la policía militar. Tripulación: 3 personas, peso: 14,4 toneladas, armamento: lanzagranadas pesado Mk 19 de 40 mm y dos ametralladoras: calibre de rifle M2HB y M240 de 12,7 mm. Un análogo de nuestro BRDM-2, solo 2 veces más pesado. No hará el tiempo en el frente, pero tampoco estropeará las gachas. Pero los drones Phoenix Ghost son armas más serias. De hecho, esta munición merodeadora, desarrollada por la empresa estadounidense Aevex Aerospace, tiene las mismas capacidades que la munición similar Switchblade desarrollada por AeroVironment. Se puede utilizar para reconocimiento (el recurso de estar en el aire es de 6 horas), pero su objetivo principal es atacar. El dron es efectivo contra objetivos terrestres blindados medianos,

Como puede ver, los no hermanos están siendo preparados para la guerra día y noche. Los presupuestos militares de la Federación Rusa y Ucrania ya son casi iguales, gracias a los esfuerzos de los Estados Unidos y K *, el presupuesto militar de Ucrania en este momento es el 86% del presupuesto militar anual de la Federación Rusa. Desde el comienzo del NMD, solo Estados Unidos ha proporcionado $18,900 millones en ayuda a Kyiv y, junto con sus aliados, $53,000 millones. En el próximo Ramstein-7 recientemente completado (16 de noviembre), solo Canadá asignó municiones de invierno a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por medio billón de dólares. ¡Solo piensa en estos números! ¡Medio billón de dólares solo para ropa de invierno! Acerca de los sistemas de defensa aérea cuerpo a cuerpo (4 piezas. M1097 Avenger sistemas de defensa aérea), vehículos blindados HMMWV (100 piezas), minas 120-mm (10 mil), proyectiles para artillería 155-mm (21.5 mil. Grecia da, entre los cuales cinco mil de alta precisión) y misiles para el MLRS "Haymars" (número no especificado), ya estoy en silencio. Los alemanes, acaban de desembolsar media yarda de dinero por esto, y déjennos en paz (lo más probable es que fueran ellos quienes financiaron las municiones de invierno canadienses), y los suecos querían recolectar personalmente una "transferencia" para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por 270 millones de dólares. Para Estados Unidos, este paquete de ayuda fue el retiro número 25 de armas de las existencias del Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos para Ucrania desde agosto de 2021.

De todo lo anterior, podemos sacar una conclusión inequívoca de que, aparentemente, aún no se ha alcanzado el pico de la escalada. Si pronto vemos tanques alemanes Leopard-2 y tanques estadounidenses Abrams en Ucrania, además de misiles de largo alcance para Hymars con un radio de cobertura de más de 300 km, esto significará una nueva ronda de escalada y el deseo de EE. UU. de prolongar la guerra hasta 2027. . ¿Por qué hasta 2027? Debido a que es en 5 años que China podrá resistir a los Estados Unidos en la esfera militar, deben sacarnos del juego antes de ese tiempo. Por así decirlo, asegura la parte trasera. Y es difícil culparlos por esto, como dicen, nada personal, solo negocios.

En este contexto, la aprobación del parlamento búlgaro para la transferencia de armas pesadas a Ucrania parece una palabrería sobre el césped. Antes de eso, hicieron lo mismo bajo la apariencia de exportaciones militares a Polonia, que lo transportó inmediatamente a Ucrania. Ahora, al parecer, los viles hermanitos decidieron no esconderse. Y por qué esconderse, vamos a una causa sagrada: ¡mojar a los rusos! Criaturas ingratas, no tengo otras palabras para ellas. Que en la Primera Guerra Mundial, que en la Segunda, estas criaturas lucharon contra nosotros. Probablemente en agradecimiento por la liberación del yugo otomano.

De alguna manera, en el contexto de todos estos eventos, todos se olvidaron de la renuncia de la perdedora Liz Truss, quien, al final de su brillante carrera de 44 días como primera ministra inglesa, se deshonró con su mensaje de texto a un amigo: el secretario de EE. UU. del estado Anthony Blinken - con las palabras "¡Está hecho!" Lo envié desde mi iPhone un minuto después de que explotaran nuestros Nord Streams. Ahora podemos decir que era falso. Sí, Maria Zakharova troleó al piloto derribado. Y da igual que la fuente de información del presidente de la Cancillería rusa se refiriera al teléfono hackeado del primer ministro británico, que, tras el hackeo desde el verano, estaba en una caja fuerte sellada a la espera de una investigación (Lise Truss trabajaba como Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores en el momento del hackeo y en el otoño, cuando no tenía acceso a un teléfono). Ese no es el punto en absoluto. y en que exactamente explicó el ex jefe del servicio secreto israelí "Nativ" Yakov Kedmi. Explicó que los perpetradores, especialmente aquellos que socavan la infraestructura internacional, no utilizan los canales de comunicación e intercambio de información generalmente aceptados. Hay canales cerrados de comunicación para esto. Salir al aire, especialmente usando al primer ministro del país para esto, no es algo poco profesional, generalmente carece de sentido. Piense en su tiempo libre, ¿por qué Blinken necesitaba esta información? ¿Qué debería hacer con ella? A la mañana siguiente, todos los periódicos informaron al respecto. ¿Por qué no podía quedarse dormido sin este mensaje de texto? Además, era de día en Estados Unidos en ese momento (la diferencia con Londres es de 5 horas). Hay canales cerrados de comunicación para esto. Salir al aire, especialmente usando al primer ministro del país para esto, no es algo poco profesional, generalmente carece de sentido.

Piense en su tiempo libre, ¿por qué Blinken necesitaba esta información? ¿Qué debería hacer con ella? A la mañana siguiente, todos los periódicos informaron al respecto. ¿Por qué no podía quedarse dormido sin este mensaje de texto? Además, era de día en Estados Unidos en ese momento (la diferencia con Londres es de 5 horas). Hay canales cerrados de comunicación para esto. Salir al aire, especialmente usando al primer ministro del país para esto, no es algo poco profesional, generalmente carece de sentido. Piense en su tiempo libre, ¿por qué Blinken necesitaba esta información? ¿Qué debería hacer con ella? A la mañana siguiente, todos los periódicos informaron al respecto. ¿Por qué no podía quedarse dormido sin este mensaje de texto? Además, era de día en Estados Unidos en ese momento (la diferencia con Londres es de 5 horas).

Pero los problemas de Liz Truss, que ya ha perdido su puesto, palidecen en comparación con los problemas que le esperan a nuestro "salchicha ofendida" Olaf Scholz en un futuro próximo. Tratando de retrasarlos, se apresuró a China a principios de noviembre, donde lo esperaba una ducha fría (en el sentido figurado de la palabra). Esta fue la primera visita a la República Popular China en tres años por parte del líder de un estado occidental y la primera después de la elección de Camarada. Xi para un tercer mandato. Scholz había sido advertido de que no habría un baño tibio para él, pero obviamente tampoco esperaba una ducha tan fría. Si dices que fue humillado allí en su totalidad, entonces no quieres decir nada sobre él, simplemente le limpiaron los pies allí con todo el engaño y la cortesía chinos. "Salchicha" voló durante 20 horas a China con una delegación de 70 personas de industriales y banqueros, entre los que se encontraban los jefes de Volkswagen, BMW, BASF, Bayer y Deutsche Bank, para que ni les hablen. No, no pasaron hambre allí, fueron invitados a tomar té y café, pero todo se hizo en 2 horas, aunque la visita en sí tomó 11 horas. La explicación es simple: en China, el covid y las medidas de seguridad más estrictas, los líderes de los estados estaban separados por una mesa de cinco metros de largo, toda la delegación alemana estaba encerrada en un capullo cerrado y ni siquiera era cuestión de darse la mano. con el presidente Xi. Cortésmente asintieron con la cabeza - y en el camino de regreso. ¡Qué diablos estaban volando, nadie lo entendía! Cortésmente asintieron con la cabeza - y en el camino de regreso. ¡Qué diablos estaban volando, nadie lo entendía! Cortésmente asintieron con la cabeza - y en el camino de regreso. ¡Qué diablos estaban volando, nadie lo entendía!

Y al mismo tiempo, cuando la República Popular China se limpió los pies con la "salchicha ofendida", tuvo lugar la próxima reunión de Estados Unidos con sus seises, el llamado G7, donde, por alguna razón incomprensible, Australia también clavó. La cumbre se celebró a nivel de ministros de Asuntos Exteriores en la antigua ciudad alemana de Münster (Renania del Norte-Westfalia). Alemania, que preside este año el G7, estuvo representada por la canciller Annalena Burbock, al parecer a juzgar por los avances que en la reunión le dieron sus colegas del club cerrado, la futura canciller de lo que quedará de la RFA después de este año. Pensamos que no podía ser peor que Scholz, pero resulta que sucede, al parecer, los alemanes aún no han bebido su copa hasta el fondo.

El tema principal discutido en la cumbre fue (¡nunca lo adivinarán!) La "agresión" armada de Rusia contra la Ucrania independiente. Solo tengo una pregunta, ¿independientemente de quién? O, lo más probable, ¿por qué? Parece sentido común. Pero nos estamos saliendo del tema. Discutieron el techo del precio del petróleo ruso, que debería entrar en vigor a fines de este mes (aún no se ha nombrado, pero será flotante, no vinculado a las cotizaciones del petróleo). Sus miembros del club cerrado y Australia, que se sumó a ellos, intentaron vincularlo con el 8º paquete de sanciones de la UE, que prevé limitar el precio tope para el comercio del petróleo ruso suministrado por mar, y que entrará en vigor el 5 de diciembre

Presiento que a partir del 5 de diciembre todos nos enfrentaremos a tal tsunami de precios del petróleo y derivados, que estas figuras de la política internacionalni siquiera soñé. Cualquier restricción a las ventas de petróleo ruso conducirá instantáneamente a un aumento inevitable de sus precios. Y nervioso. Allí trabajará la mano más invisible del mercado, que reacciona con un alza en los precios de un bien escaso. Y el hecho de que Rusia no comercializará petróleo con pérdidas, así que no acuda a un adivino. Y si Vladimir Putin cierra la válvula de gas en la UE, Europa tendrá días divertidos. Biden tampoco escapará a esta copa: el precio de la gasolina y otros productos derivados del petróleo aumentarán allí como resultado del aumento de los precios del petróleo. Cómo el abuelo Joe compensará su falta, personalmente no tengo idea. Y si, a fines de este año, también comenzará la ofensiva de invierno de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, reforzada por las "divisiones siberianas" de reclutas, entonces esto puede romper todos los planes de Biden para pacificar Rusia a través de sus estúpidos vecinos. .

En general, espera y verás. Con esto concluye la revisión de los casos en el manicomio ucraniano y el espacio internacional adyacente. Toda paciencia y paz. Tu Sr. Z


----------



## hijodepantera (25 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es algo que incluso se remonta a la rivalidad entre carolingios y bizantinos. Europa Occidental contra Europa Oriental. Rusia en cierto modo es heredera de Constantinopla, así que no deja de ser una continuación de esa rivalidad.
> 
> Dentro de esa pugna, Occidente (ahora dominada por los anglos) quiere hacer ver una vez más, a través de la propaganda, que Rusia es un país salvaje, atrasado, que "molesta", que "estorba", que ha de ser "llevado por el buen camino", etc. Toda clase de documentales y reportajes sobre Rusia realizados por occidentales caen una y otra vez en esa trampa, recurriendo de forma consciente o inconsciente a los estereotipos propagados durante siglos. Está tan enraizado que no lo pueden evitar.
> 
> Ese desprecio hacia el mundo ortodoxo llega hasta el punto de que Occidente es más condescendiente con el mundo islámico que con los eslavos ortodoxos, siendo el islam el verdadero rival de ese Occidente.



Concuerdo pero matizar que a estas alturas ni el Islam es enemigo, el único enemigo de los pueblos del mundo es ese poder sin rostro de la city y de wall street que nos enfrenta a unos con otros.
Que si que a lo mejor los mandarines, los oligarcas o los emires no son de nuestro gusto pero de ellos solo espero negocios y respeto.
Pero la bestia anglojudia siglo tras siglo nos enfrenta.


----------



## John Nash (25 Nov 2022)

La intensidad del conflicto en Ucrania causa penuria de armas en Occidente y Rusia


La guerra en Ucrania está siendo un diluvio de fuego, en ambos sentidos, un conflicto de alta intensidad que está vaciando con rapidez los arsenales. Sufren la penuria




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Para sobrio el Zelensky, ¿no te jode? ¿En qué puto mundo vives?



No hay uno ni dos, hay cientos de videos de mobikis borrachos, peleándose , violandose etc, deja el principal y sal a dar una vuelta por el mundo real.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Estuve en Odessa en 2008 y esas tipas del video eran del grupo de las mediocres tirando a feas.



siguen siéndolo créeme


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Si si derrotadisima mas tonto no naces



De momento , los proruso del foro ya está amenazado que en febrero hay 500k de movilizados más, eso significa que los 300k de hace unos meses ya estaran hechos fosfatina para esas fechas, si a eso le sumamos que han perdido más de la mitad de lo ganado, demostramos dos cosas, 1° los rusos van perdiendo 2° te caíste de los brazos de tu padre al nacer.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hace años que las tías buenas no están en Ucrania.
> Durante estos años, se han estado desplazando a Moscú.
> Las ucranianas huelen el dinero, se dedican a ello básicamente...a *perseguir tíos con pasta*. Así que muchas se iban a Moscú. Y otras a Europa en ryanair. A engañar a unos cuantos parguelas, haciéndoles creer que eran rusas
> 
> ...



entonces eres perseguido por varias ucranianas diariamente, que vida más dura llevas o algo


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> La madre que os trajo, soy incapaz de seguir el hilo... Hablaba @Seronoser en el hilo anterior del gas y de que Rusia quiere ser proveedor fiable. Cuando se aprobaron las sanciones, yo pensé que Europa dejaba de ser un proveedor fiable (¿voy a comprar airbuses para que en unos años no me vendas piezas?). Y leo hoy que también ha pasado a ser un pagador no fiable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cómo no hagamos plantas de biogás y de producción por parados puestos de fabada mal vamos, yo me haría el loco con los franceses, alemanes etc. llegaría a una estrecha colaboración con Portugal de compartir el gas y tiraría de sus contactos para traer gas de Nigeria, seguiría comprando gas y petróleo ruso bajo cuerda y a verlas venir


----------



## alexforum (25 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> No pueden con Ucrania, pero van a poder con el dólar.
> 
> Salvo que se junten con Nicaragua y Cuba. Ahí van a hacer fuerza.
> 
> Puta pandilla de subnormales.



Subnormal seras tu. EEUU lleva gastado en Ucrania más que el presupuesto anual de defensa ruso en un año y eso solo EEUU, sin contar otros.

Y eso sin contar con que no tienen superioridad numérica y mira, listo, ahí siguen. Con sus armas oxidadas picando carne nazi.

Y obviamente el dólar no lo va / puede atacar Rusia sola, pero China y otros países unidos, sí. Que es a lo que yo me refiero.


----------



## DasLicht (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento , los proruso del foro ya está amenazado que en febrero hay 500k de movilizados más, eso significa que los 300k de hace unos meses ya estaran hechos fosfatina para esas fechas, si a eso le sumamos que han perdido más de la mitad de lo ganado, demostramos dos cosas, 1° los rusos van perdiendo 2° te caíste de los brazos de tu padre al nacer.



Hola, yo no soy pro-ruso.. soy pro-sagradas-escrituras. Lo que en realidad me hace anti-todo ya que no se puede ser de un bando u otro cuando se ha aceptado que la moral es absoluta.

Bien.. mira el mensaje de la élite occidental para Europa. O acasos te crees que la élite no sabe a lo que está jugando y lo que provoca?

Iros preparando para la gran tribulación. Si estamos en lo cierto.. lo de Europa sólo es el primer paso.


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento , los proruso del foro ya está amenazado que en febrero hay 500k de movilizados más, eso significa que los 300k de hace unos meses ya estaran hechos fosfatina para esas fechas, si a eso le sumamos que han perdido más de la mitad de lo ganado, demostramos dos cosas, 1° los rusos van perdiendo 2° te caíste de los brazos de tu padre al nacer.



?¿ fumas droga de la buena eso se nota. No has demostrado una mierda


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Hola, yo no soy pro-ruso.. soy pro-sagradas-escrituras. Lo que en realidad me hace anti-todo ya que no se puede ser de un bando u otro cuando se ha aceptado que la moral es absoluta.
> 
> Bien.. mira lo que el mensaje de la élite occidental para Europa. O acasos te crees que la élite no sabe a lo que está jugando y lo que provoca?
> 
> ...



No tengo ni calefacción ni aire acondicionado así que a mí plim.


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ?¿ fumas droga de la buena eso se nota. No has demostrado una mierda



Pues lo mismo que has demostrado tu anormal


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues lo mismo que has demostrado tu anormal



que te follen gilipollas


----------



## mazuste (25 Nov 2022)

Ucrania (lo que queda) ha logrado convertirse en un Estado mendigo compulsivo.
Un Estado con una economía hundida y un presupuesto cuyas 2/3 partes es 'ayuda'
occidental, tiene imposible ganar la guerra. Cualquier acuerdo con Kiev u Occidente 
no vale ni un céntimo.
Cartago delenda est.


----------



## DasLicht (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No tengo ni calefacción ni aire acondicionado así que a mí plim.



La sociedad moderna sin energía no es posible. No es posible mantenerla. Es un cadáver.

Si vives en el campo, de lo que cultivas y produces enhorabuena.


----------



## John Nash (25 Nov 2022)

La diplomatie française a annoncé _« renforcer sa mobilisation au profit du peuple ukrainien ». _Avant de détailler son aide :_ « En réponse à l’appel de l’Ukraine, *le ministère de l’Europe et des Affaires étrangères achemine actuellement 100 générateurs d’une puissance de 50 à 100 KWA vers la Roumanie. Ces générateurs seront remis aux autorités ukrainiennes dans les prochains jours*._ 

Francia envía generadores que quizá le sean indispensables cuando empiecen los cortes de luz.


----------



## NoRTH (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento , los proruso del foro ya está amenazado que en febrero hay 500k de movilizados más, eso significa que los 300k de hace unos meses ya estaran hechos fosfatina para esas fechas, si a eso le sumamos que han perdido más de la mitad de lo ganado, demostramos dos cosas, 1° los rusos van perdiendo 2° te caíste de los brazos de tu padre al nacer.



Rema

Esclavo 

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Nov 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> La sociedad moderna si energía no es posible. No es posible mantenerla. Es un cadáver.
> 
> Si vives en el campo, de lo que cultivas y produces enhorabuena.



no vive en el campo, es un subnormal que se las da de auto suficiente


----------



## Impresionante (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## John Nash (25 Nov 2022)

Ministros de la UE no logran acuerdo sobre medidas de emergencia ante elevados precios del gas natural


Los ministros de Energía de la Unión Europea no lograron consenso para un paquete de medidas de emergencia dirigido a frenar las consecuencias de los elevados precios del gas natural, como era el obje...




odysee.com





"Todavía no abrimos el champán, pero ponemos la botella en la nevera. Esperaremos hasta mediados de diciembre, probablemente el 13 de diciembre, cuando nos reunamos de nuevo en el 5º Consejo de Energía extraordinario", dijo, y recordó que si no consiguen preservar su economía, no podrán apoyar a Ucrania.


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Rema
> 
> Esclavo
> 
> Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk



Claro que remo por culpa de imbéciles como tú a los que les tengo que pagar la educación especial y el albergue donde duermen aún tengo que remar más, gracias por nada , lastre.


----------



## John Nash (25 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no vive en el campo, es un subnormal que se las da de auto suficiente



Y aunque viviera en el campo, si las ciudades caen, los campos se verán inundados de hordas zombis desesperadas. El "preparer" es un mito redneck yanqui. No sobreviviría sólo ante el colapso por muy armado o protegido que se crea.


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> La sociedad moderna sin energía no es posible. No es posible mantenerla. Es un cadáver.
> 
> Si vives en el campo, de lo que cultivas y produces enhorabuena.



En serio crees que nos vamos a quedar sin energía? 
En serio crees que defendiendo a la oligarquía Rusa te va a ir mejor?

Aunque no esté de acuerdo en muchas cosas que ocurren en occidente, le da 20k vueltas al mundo ruso.

Porque crees que tragasables como @Tierra Azul viven en Irlanda en vez de Moscú?


----------



## DasLicht (25 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> no vive en el campo, es un subnormal que se las da de auto suficiente



Bueno, mi única intención es intentar hacer ver a la gente que lo de Ucrania tiene repercusión directa en nuestras vidas... mucho más profunda de lo que parece ahora mismo con la subida de precios.

Las obras se paran porque los presupuestos para las mismas suben mes a mes. Europa empieza a parecerse a Argentina. 

La subida de materias primas y comida ya son una realidad... pero la gente se empeña en ver eso como un barcelona vs madrid y piensan que si ganamos en Ucrania se va a solucionar cuando no es así.


----------



## NS 4 (25 Nov 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Y aunque viviera en el campo, si las ciudades caen, los campos se verán inundados de hordas zombis desesperadas. El "preparer" es un mito redneck yanqui. No sobreviviría sólo ante el colapso por muy armado o protegido que se crea.



Solo, facil que no...a no ser que tengas muy estudiado e interiorizado el nomadeo.

Pero en pequeñas comunidades si...asi fue en la epoca oscura de la alta edad media.


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Érase una vez... ¿Ucrania?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271758



El infantilismo de la sociedad actual resumido en un texto publicado en alguna red social. Un viral muy similar a los publicados durante la plandemia, qué casualidad.


----------



## John Nash (25 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Solo, facil que no...a no ser que tengas muy estudiado e interiorizado el nomadeo.
> 
> Pero en pequeñas comunidades si...asi fue en la época oscura de la alta edad media.



En la alta edad media no había un 60% de población urbana ni un 70% de población activa en el terciario y un 22% en la industria.


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Concuerdo pero matizar que a estas alturas ni el Islam es enemigo, el único enemigo de los pueblos del mundo es ese poder sin rostro de la city y de wall street que nos enfrenta a unos con otros.
> Que si que a lo mejor los mandarines, los oligarcas o los emires no son de nuestro gusto pero de ellos solo espero negocios y respeto.
> Pero la bestia anglojudia siglo tras siglo nos enfrenta.



Cierto es, el anglosionismo es sumamente destructivo. Busca el caos y la enfrentación entre los pueblos para imponerse. Lo estamos viendo ahora mismo.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> En serio crees que nos vamos a quedar sin energía?
> En serio crees que defendiendo a la oligarquía Rusa te va a ir mejor?
> 
> Aunque no esté de acuerdo en muchas cosas que ocurren en occidente, le da 20k vueltas al mundo ruso.
> ...



Mire usted que bien que Europa tiene una oportunidad de oro para demostrar su superioridad y que no tiene límites proveyendo de energía en la cantidad (y precios) que hasta ayer Rusia lo estaba haciendo. Vamos a verlo.


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Nov 2022)

Las casa cuevas se van a imponer, son como batamantas.
Ni calor en verano ni frio en invierno, los adosados estan pasados de moda.







o con piscina y todo.


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Concuerdo pero matizar que a estas alturas ni el Islam es enemigo, el único enemigo de los pueblos del mundo es ese poder sin rostro de la city y de wall street que nos enfrenta a unos con otros.
> Que si que a lo mejor los mandarines, los oligarcas o los emires no son de nuestro gusto pero de ellos solo espero negocios y respeto.
> Pero la bestia anglojudia siglo tras siglo nos enfrenta.



Es que además occidente es una entelequia, no existe tal cosa, porque si no tenemos nada que ver con ortodoxos o islámicos aún menos con los protestantes anglos que dirigen el cotarro 
"Occidente" en realidad alude a los países desarrollados del hemisferio norte más Australia y Nueva Zelanda, no es un marco cultural o histórico, es económico. 
¿Cómo diablos tenemos más que ver con Inglaterra que con cualquier país de Sudamérica con el que compartimos lengua, que es el más importante elemento cultural e identitario que existe? 
Occidente es el mundo angloprotestante y los católicos (España, Italia....) y ortodoxos (Grecia, Rumanía etc) que nos hemos vendido y sometido.


----------



## NS 4 (25 Nov 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En la alta edad media no había un 60% de población urbana ni un 70% de población activa en el terciario y un 22% en la industria.



Cuando menos tendran mas posibilidades que estando solos o en la gran ciudad.

Nadie tendria el 100% de posibilidades de sobrevivir...pero de eso va la pelicula, de tener las maximas posibilidades de medrar en el mundo que te ha tocado en suerte.


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> En serio crees que nos vamos a quedar sin energía?
> En serio crees que defendiendo a la oligarquía Rusa te va a ir mejor?
> 
> Aunque no esté de acuerdo en muchas cosas que ocurren en occidente, le da 20k vueltas al mundo ruso.
> ...



dame 8 kilos y me iré para alli, tú te crees que soy rica , lo dicho, aqui nos vamos a joder te guste o no, ve asumiendolo


----------



## coscorron (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272012



Lo de llamar Putler a Putin es tan infantil que da hasta grima pensar en que tipo de cerebro funciona esa comparativa.


----------



## Mitrofán (25 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es algo que incluso se remonta a la rivalidad entre carolingios y bizantinos. Europa Occidental contra Europa Oriental. Rusia en cierto modo es heredera de Constantinopla, así que no deja de ser una continuación de esa rivalidad.
> 
> Dentro de esa pugna, Occidente (ahora dominada por los anglos) quiere hacer ver una vez más, a través de la propaganda, que Rusia es un país salvaje, atrasado, que "molesta", que "estorba", que ha de ser "llevado por el buen camino", etc. Toda clase de documentales y reportajes sobre Rusia realizados por occidentales caen una y otra vez en esa trampa, recurriendo de forma consciente o inconsciente a los estereotipos propagados durante siglos. Está tan enraizado que no lo pueden evitar.
> 
> Ese desprecio hacia el mundo ortodoxo llega hasta el punto de que Occidente es más condescendiente con el mundo islámico que con los eslavos ortodoxos, siendo el islam el verdadero rival de ese Occidente.



vale, reflexiones sobre las civilizaciones pero las dashcam en los salpicaderos de los coches rusos...


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Se les está yendo. Unos meses así y se comerán vivos unos a otros.



Que se rindan de una p. Vez y dejen de dar por c. O que cuelguen a Cerdenski en una farola también podría valer.


----------



## Praktica (25 Nov 2022)

kiev la nuit








«Да вы дикари!»: русского писателя поразили кадры из Киева (ВИДЕО)


Украинские медиа гордо разгоняют эти ночные видео.




rusvesna.su


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que además occidente es una entelequia, no existe tal cosa, porque si no tenemos nada que ver con ortodoxos o islámicos aún menos con los protestantes anglos que dirigen el cotarro
> "Occidente" en realidad alude a los países desarrollados del hemisferio norte más Australia y Nueva Zelanda, no es un marco cultural o histórico, es económico.
> ¿Cómo diablos tenemos más que ver con Inglaterra que con cualquier país de Sudamérica con el que compartimos lengua, que es el más importante elemento cultural e identitario que existe?
> Occidente es el mundo angloprotestante y los católicos (España, Italia....) y ortodoxos (Grecia, Rumanía etc) que nos hemos vendido y sometido.



En base a criterios puramente económicos, países como Japón, Corea, Turquía, etc, también deberían formar parte de ese Occidente. Porque al final es lo que dices, una entelequia.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las casa cuevas se van a imponer, son como batamantas.
> Ni calor en verano ni frio en invierno, los adosados estan pasados de moda.
> 
> 
> ...



te has comprado una?


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Cuando menos tendran mas posibilidades que estando solos o en la gran ciudad.
> 
> Nadie tendria el 100% de posibilidades de sobrevivir... pero de eso va la pelicula, de tener las maximas posibilidades de medrar en el mundo que te ha tocado en suerte.
> [/CITA]
> n seis meses estas en el monte huyendo del moro invasor


----------



## amcxxl (25 Nov 2022)

DasLicht dijo:


> Bien.. mira el mensaje de la élite occidental para Europa.



The Economist = Rockefeller




Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *o de escalada: por qué es importante que los estadounidenses extiendan el conflicto ucraniano hasta 2027*



el escenario de Ucrania no es el unico ni el ultimo

*Esta guerra va de echar a USA de Europa sin usar armas atomicas,* por lo que va para largo

Si Rusia hubiera ido con todo y acabara con Ucrania en pocos meses, la fiesta se trasladaria al Baltico

Rusia no tiene ninguna prisa por ganar rapido, el plan es ir absorbiendo Ucrania poco a poco en trozos pequeños para poder hacer bien la digestion de esa desgracia de estado fallido, y ademas de ir preparando el ejercito y la industria para una guerra mayor en el futuro inmediato




> , Vladimir Vladimirovich destacó muy claramente el tema del uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania.
> ....es que no tiene sentido que Rusia use armas de destrucción masiva, incluidas las armas nucleares, en Ucrania



Hay una clara malinterpretacion de las palabras de Putin y de la doctrina militar rusa de uso de armas atomicas

Putin no dijo en ningun momento que iba a usar armas atomicas en Ucrania ni contra Ucrania, de hecho no hay blancos estrategicos ni tacticos que merezcan la pena usar armas atomicas alli

Putin puso en alerta las Fuerzas Estrategicas y advirtio que usaria armas nucleares si a alguien se le ocurria meter las naricces en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania, es decir:

Rusia usara armas nucleares contra terceros paises que se inmiscuyan directamente en el conflicto actual entre el regimen nazi de Ukrania y la Federacion de Rusia, y eso quiere decir Bruselas, Londres, Washington , Varsovia , Ramstein, etc...


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> siguen siéndolo créeme



En Odessa están las más guapas sin duda.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

Los ukras ya tenían experiencia con los tractores.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En Odessa están las más guapas sin duda.



agente cocodrile, con licencia pa putañear?      no deje una sin orgasmos


----------



## Bishop (25 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo de llamar Putler a Putin es tan infantil que da hasta grima pensar en que tipo de cerebro funciona esa comparativa.



No sé a quien le responderás, pero lo de "Putler" viene de la misma fábrica de mierda mental que el wokismo y el genaro. Diarrea que estos engullen y repiten como loros sin preguntarse nada. Pobres desgraciados infelices.


----------



## NoRTH (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro que remo por culpa de imbéciles como tú a los que les tengo que pagar la educación especial y el albergue donde duermen aún tengo que remar más, gracias por nada , lastre.



Rema ...



Esclavo ...


Cuando vayas hacia la luz , lloraras 

Por qué los almas negras acabáis en el cubo.


Rema 

Esclavo 



Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> es un salvese quien pueda de libro y necesitariamos un erdogan al mando para salir con bien de ello en españa



Por lo pronto el Viruelo va a regalar la doble nacionalidad a 1.100.000 rumanos que hay viviendo en España, eso como poco son 500.000 votos mas para el PSOE y si todo eso falla se hacen un Largo Caballero...


----------



## alfonbass (25 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo de llamar Putler a Putin es tan infantil que da hasta grima pensar en que tipo de cerebro funciona esa comparativa.



Ay, pobrecito.....


----------



## Argentium (25 Nov 2022)

Alemania, al límite de su capacidad para acoger a refugiados ucranianos


Alemania se prepara para una nueva oleada de refugiados ucranianos ante la falta de infraestructura energética para pasar el invierno en su país. Con el 40% de la red eléctrica...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Una terrible fatiga


Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda La mañana fue estupenda: recibí una llamada de una amiga de Avdeevka. “¡Te lo puedes imaginar, vi una tarta en la tienda ayer! ¡Enorme! Me …




slavyangrad.es











Una terrible fatiga


25/11/2022

Artículo Original: Yulia Andrienko / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


La mañana fue estupenda: recibí una llamada de una amiga de Avdeevka. “¡Te lo puedes imaginar, vi una tarta en la tienda ayer! ¡Enorme! Me quedé ahí mirando y admirándola, sin poder apartarme. Volví a casa, enchufé el hornillo en el garaje y pensé que cocinaría ahí, porque no se puede cocinar gran cosa en la calle. Tengo comida, no te preocupes”, me dijo alegremente refiriéndose a reservas de comida enlatada y cereales.

La escuché mientras pensaba que no hay reservas de comida que te salven del frío ni las bombas. Pero la situación de mi amiga no tiene solución: tiene una madre encamada. Hace tiempo que no hay cajeros en la ciudad, ni tampoco salarios para los exempleados de la fábrica. La planta de coque de Avdeevka lleva en modo de mantenimiento desde marzo. No hay un solo servicio que funcione en la ciudad, ni siquiera las ambulancias del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia. Así que mi amiga y su madre enferma pasarán el invierno en una ciudad sin calefacción, agua, electricidad. Me da miedo pensarlo.

No hago la pregunta “¿Por qué no te marchas?”. En mi lista personal de preguntas que causan ira, esa está en primer lugar. Son las siguientes:

¿Por qué no os marcháis de aquí?
Apenas había bombardeos antes de febrero, ¿por qué teníais que empezar?
¿No sabes que Rusia solo os quiere como tapón?
Tú eres periodista, dime, ¿cuándo terminará la guerra?
¿Hay cafeterías en guerra? Como variante de esta pregunta: ¿celebráis los cumpleaños, os casáis, tenéis hijos, os hacéis manicuras?
¿Merece la pena Avdeevka?
¿Por qué no habéis derrocado al nazismo en 30 años de Ucrania?
¿No tienes miedo de ir a las zonas del frente?
¿Por qué debería mi hijo ir a defender Donbass si vivimos en Rusia?
No sé por qué, pero incluso en el Donetsk en guerra, donde hace tiempo que los grifos se han secado de agua, los escaparates de las tiendas están cubiertos de madera y la vida pasa al sonido de la artillería, por algún motivo, me siento feliz. Pero es una felicidad en silencio. Junto a mí hay personas cuyas vidas han sido destruidas por la guerra y aun así no se quejan. Es increíble, no se escuchan quejas ni reproches en los pueblos destruidos junto al aeropuerto de Donetsk. Nadie ha hecho temblar el aire con la retórica queja “¡hasta cuándo!” desde hace mucho tiempo.

“Aquí todos nos ayudamos unos a otros a sobrevivir. Desde febrero no ha habido agua en absoluto. Solo llegan mensajes de texto al móvil diciendo que hoy habrá agua según un horario, pero del grifo solo sale aire, la presión del agua no llega hasta aquí. Nos ayudan los vecinos que tienen pozos”, me contó un residente de Oktyabrsky en la cola para conseguir agua del camión.

“El otro día, estaba cuidando a las cabras y, de repente, hubo una explosión. La cabra había pisado una mina. Resultó herida en una pata, se cortó la otra, como un cuchillo, y se abrió el pecho. Yo estaba a la misma altura, resulta que la cabra me salvó la vida”, explicó Nikolái Vasilevich secándose las lágrimas.

Me sorprendió ver a un chico joven con unas berenjenas en la mano en la cola. La gente joven se está convirtiendo en una rareza en Donetsk, algunos han sido reclutados y otros se han marchado.

“Gracias por traer agua. Ahora me la llevo, dejaré las berenjenas en casa e iré a la escuela para dejar los contenedores de agua. Así también tendrán agua allí”, dijo Makar Ponomarenko. El chico estudia economía internacional (me pregunto qué significará eso en unos años, cuando obtenga el diploma) y los fines de semana ayuda en una iglesia. Es de familia numerosa y tiene un hermano mayor discapacitado en silla de ruedas. Así que Makar es la principal fuente de agua. No tiene tiempo para murmullar, quejarse o discutir sobre política.

También en el Centro de Rehabilitación del distrito Petrovsky de Donetsk, al que llegué junto al cantautor local Vladimir Skobtsov, son reticentes a hablar de política. Skobtsov inmediatamente aceptó mi propuesta de hablar con los heridos. El centro está situado en las afueras de Donetsk. Allí hay un fuerte aroma a bosque, setas, naturaleza húmeda y algunos pájaros cantan inmediatamente antes de los golpes de artillería, tal alto que hay que taparse los oídos.

“¿Es siempre así aquí?”, pregunté a los chicos que fumaban tranquilamente en el porche.

“Sí, todavía está tranquilo, no prestan atención aquí, solo es sonido de fondo”, rieron.

Jóvenes sin brazos, sin piernas, en silla de ruedas. Encuentro cada vez más en Donetsk y me doy cuenta de que Donbass será un lugar de personas mutiladas durante muchos años.

“No solo reciben tratamiento aquí nuestros heridos, hay alrededor de un centenar de prisioneros ucranianos en un piso separado”, explicó el jefe de neurocirugía, Gennady Serbin. “Les tratamos, les curamos, les damos de comer. ¿Crees que tienen remordimientos? En absoluto. Recuerdo a uno de Azov, que necesitaba una operación, le anestesiamos, nos miró y dijo: “¡Cómo os odio!”. ¿Recuerdas el poema “Me curó un médico de Donetsk”? En la vida real, todo es diferente. No tienen gratitud ni se arrepienten de lo que han hecho”.

Por la noche, se hablará de los ataques con misiles en Ucrania. ¿Saben cuál es la diferencia entre la población de Donetsk y la de Ucrania? No hay alegría en mi corazón al escuchar los ataques de misiles contra Kiev, Lviv, Rovno, Járkov. No existe el júbilo y euforia de quienes histéricamente se hacen _selfis_ delante de un sello que conmemora el incendio del puente de Crimea o escriben comentarios a las noticias sobre las muertes de residentes de Donetsk y hacen chistes sobre explosiones de aparatos de aire acondicionado.

Todavía no saben cómo es una persona cuya cabeza ha explotado en fragmentos, como si fuera plastilina y su cuerpo, como un muñeco de papel con el que juegan los niños, puede romperse fácilmente en dos por un proyectil de artillería. No han visto teléfonos en bolsos llenos de sangre y restos de ropa de los que no se pueden sacar los restos de sangre y pelo, no han volado contra la pared de una casa por la onda expansiva ni han perdido a sus seres queridos, con los que tomaron café el día anterior y juraron cenar juntos el día que llegara el otoño. Así que yo no tengo ese júbilo. Tengo la certeza de que es inevitable una hora de la verdad y un castigo. Y una terrible fatiga.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Ayer mismo salió que Zeleskito dio la orden de mandar a primera línea a todo el que hable ruso. Es una limpieza étnica que ni se molestan en negar.



El oblast de Transcarpatia que esta en Ucrania occidental, tiene la tasa mas alta de muertos vistiendo el uniforme ukro de todo el pais, Zelensky enviara a la muerte a los varones de todas la minorias del pais, excepto los tartaros.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona de las SMO durante la noche del 24 al 25 de noviembre de 2022

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra posiciones de las AFU en Strelechya, Krasnoye, Zelenoye, Staritsa, Ogurtsovo y Volchansk en la región de Kharkiv.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas golpearon las acumulaciones enemigas de mano de obra y equipo en Dvurechne, Berestove, Makiivka, Stelmakhivka y Torskoye.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Bakhmut, Bakhmut, Andreevka y Verkhnekamenskoye.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Avdiivka, la periferia occidental de Marinka, Krasnohorivka y Pervomayske.

Las formaciones ucranianas, por su parte, volvieron a bombardear Donetsk.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, la Fuerza Aérea rusa realizó un ataque aéreo contra posiciones de las AFU en Ugledar. Al mismo tiempo, la artillería rusa alcanzó objetivos en Prytchevka y Vremiyivka.

▪ Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron una instalación enemiga cerca de Zaporizhzhya. Además, se atacaron objetivos en Olhivske, Huliaipil y Charivne.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó posiciones de las AFU en Nikopol y Marganets.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques masivos contra instalaciones del ejército ucraniano en Kherson, Berislav, Chernobayivka, Bilozerske y Veletianske.

Por su parte, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon Novaya Kakhovka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

* Dirección de Zaporizhzhya
Situación a las 10.00 horas del 25 de noviembre de 2022*

En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, el mando de las AFU sigue redistribuyendo fuerzas y equipos a posiciones avanzadas.

▪ En las últimas 24 horas, un convoy con más de 25 equipos de diversos tipos pasó por el pueblo de Tersyanka en dirección a Orekhovo y Veselyanka. Además, unidades de asalto aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llegaron al campo de tiro de Volnyansk.

▪ Unidades de las brigadas 102 y 124 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han equipado puestos de observación para vigilar el movimiento de equipos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Novoandreyevka y Marfopol.

▪ La artillería de cañón y autopropulsada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean las posiciones de la Federación Rusa en Stepnoye, Polohy, Vasilievka y Mirny. Los equipos de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados se encargan de apuntar.

▪ En un ataque de represalia, los artilleros rusos alcanzaron el bastión del 1er batallón de la 65ª brigada en Orekhovo. Debido a esto, algunos de los hombres fueron retirados a posiciones de reserva.

▪ Formaciones ucranianas continúan disparando HIMARS contra posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desde una posición en una zona residencial de la ciudad de Zaporizhzhia.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> hay insultos que son intolerables
> 
> Que nos manden el resto del oro  lo único que tenemos que discutir con ellos es cuando.



No considero un insulto que se me llame Venezolano, considero un insulto la intención que lleva al decirlo... Estoy convencido que si Bolivar se hubiera muerto al nacer ahora mismo España y Hispano America viviriamos mucho mejor y no seríamos el mojón que somos ahora.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Arestovich is back  nunca defrauda...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272011



Traducción plis....


----------



## INE (25 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hace años que las tías buenas no están en Ucrania.
> Durante estos años, se han estado desplazando a Moscú.
> Las ucranianas huelen el dinero, se dedican a ello básicamente...a perseguir tíos con pasta. Así que muchas se iban a Moscú. Y otras a Europa en ryanair. A engañar a unos cuantos parguelas, haciéndoles creer que eran rusas
> 
> ...



Eso me dijeron en 2008, que las top ya se habían ido del país hacia tiempo.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

* Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 24 de noviembre de 2022*

Belgorod región:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon las afueras de Shebekino.

Dirección norte de Ucrania:

▪ Los GDR ucranianos operan en la región de Kiev, en la frontera con Bielorrusia, cerca del trazado de Denisovichi y del paso fronterizo de Vilcha.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han trasladado tripulaciones de artillería de la 43ª Brigada a los territorios limítrofes con la región bielorrusa de Gomel.

Región de Kharkiv:

▪ Cerca de Prudyanka y Goptovka operan equipos de reconocimiento del batallón Kraken.

▪ Unidades de la tehrodefensa ucraniana han sido redesplegadas en la zona de Izbitskoye.

Dirección de Starobelsk :

▪ No hay cambios significativos en este sentido, ha habido una relativa calma.

▪ En el sector Kupyan-Svatov, el mando de las divisiones 14ª y 92ª de las AFU está rotando.

La artillería enemiga bombardea periódicamente los bastiones rusos cerca de Sinkovka.

▪ En el sector de Liman, los DRG rusos realizan incursiones en las posiciones de las AFU en las cercanías de Torskoye.

▪ El mando ucraniano concentra el personal y el equipo para preparar una ofensiva a gran escala.

Soledar la dirección:

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), combatientes de la PMC de Wagner han tomado el control de una planta de procesamiento de basura en el sureste de la ciudad.

▪ Según los residentes locales, las unidades enemigas han volado la mayoría de los puentes de carretera en los suburbios de Bakhmut (Artemivsk).

▪ Continúan los combates en el sector de Soledar en los accesos a Soledar. El mando de las AFU planea rotar el personal aquí.

▪ Al sur de Opytne, unidades del Frente Nacional DNR, habiendo completado el despeje de Maiorsk, avanzan hacia Kurdyumovka.

▪ En la línea Kurdyumovka-Kirovo, los militares rusos lograron ocupar al menos cinco bastiones enemigos al oeste de Zaitsevo.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas bombardearon Svatovo, Stakhanov y la aldea de Sosnovy con artillería de cañón y cohetes, con civiles heridos.

Donetsk dirección:

▪ En la zona de Avdeevka, el mando de las AFU está planeando una contraofensiva en dirección a Opytne. Para ello, las unidades de la TRO han sido redesplegadas en Avdeevka.

▪ En el sector de Maryinka, el enemigo intenta sin éxito retrasar la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el norte y el centro de Maryinka.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas volvieron a bombardear la aglomeración de Donetsk: Donetsk, Horlivka, Yasynuvata y otros asentamientos de los alrededores quedaron bajo fuego.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ Los duelos de artillería continúan en la región de Zaporizhzhya, con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas disparando contra objetivos en Huliaipole, Orekhove, Temirivka y Chervonne.

Frente sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacan posiciones enemigas en Kherson, Berislav, Dudchany y Stanislav.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Yo no sé de dónde sale de repente la cuadra esta de usuarios, que ya lo ultimo es decir que soy ucraniano. Delirante!



Gay ucraniano, residente en Barcelona !!!.


----------



## Bishop (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No considero un insulto que se me llame Venezolano, considero un insulto la intención que lleva al decirlo... Estoy convencido que si Bolivar se hubiera muerto al nacer ahora mismo España y Hispano America viviriamos mucho mejor y no seríamos el mojón que somos ahora.



Los anglos hubieran encontrado a otro a quien engatusar. Otra cosa es que consiguieran al adecuado en el momento adecuado, como lo consiguieron con este.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Donbás y bombardea las posiciones de las AFU prácticamente a lo largo de toda la línea del frente - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo una ofensiva cerca de los asentamientos de Stelmakhovka, Dibrova en la LNR y Belogorovka, Yakovlevka, Artemovsk, Opytne, Pervomayskoye, Krasnogorovka, Marinka, Novomikhailovka en la DNR.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas están concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en reforzar las posiciones a lo largo de toda la línea del frente.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo seis ataques con misiles y 14 ataques aéreos y dispararon 59 proyectiles de MLRS contra infraestructuras enemigas y posiciones de las AFU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## pegaso (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> En serio crees que nos vamos a quedar sin energía?
> En serio crees que defendiendo a la oligarquía Rusa te va a ir mejor?
> 
> Aunque no esté de acuerdo en muchas cosas que ocurren en occidente, le da 20k vueltas al mundo ruso.
> ...



Siempre y cuando podamos seguir esquilmando a los países que tienen las materias necesarias para nuestras industrias.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

En los blogs ucranianos se publican vídeos de estanterías vacías y colas en las tiendas de Kiev









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Flipando con este guerrero.
> 
> "Si un soldado corre el riesgo de ser capturado, está herido y no puede luchar contra el enemigo, explota una granada sobre sí mismo, que se entrega a cada soldado de Wagner.
> 
> ...



Sabe que no puede esperar piedad del enemigo.

PD- Al inicio de la guerra en Siria, un yihadista de manos temblorosas, grabo como un soldado gubernamental herido gravemente, tendido en el suelo, entre los escombros de una fabrica, con medio cuerpo paralizado y posiblemente ciego, con la mano derecha palpo su chaleco portaequipo, encontro una granada de mano, le quito la anilla de seguridad y la acerco a la cabeza...


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Sobre la situación en Armyansk, sobre la que hubo explosiones ayer que supuestamente se anunció la evacuación allí. Hoy nuestras fuerzas de defensa aérea han trabajado allí para derribar drones ucranianos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> Los anglos hubieran encontrado a otro a quien engatusar. Otra cosa es que consiguieran al adecuado en el momento adecuado, como lo consiguieron con este.



Es posible, o no, el caso es que el que nos jodió a todos especialmente a los hispanoamericanos fue el joputa este que en el infierno este...


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Así es el "efecto secundario" de los ataques con misiles rusos a las infraestructuras críticas de Ucrania

En esta grabación, se puede ver primero las subidas de tensión en uno de los dos transformadores de Odessa, que, en consecuencia, se quemó anoche. Estos "efectos secundarios" agravan aún más la situación y aumentan el plazo para completar los trabajos de reparación.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Quillear (25 Nov 2022)

Buenos días a todos. Si, a todos. 
No suelo escribir gran cosa pero me gustaría aportar sobre un tema del que se habla poco. La reconstrucción de Mariupol y de la capacidad que tiene Rusia de hacerlo. En el hilo de Siria ya se habló de lo importante que era para Damasco proteger a su gente y a sus ciudades. De lo que puede hacer el sector civil, las empresas de construcción, trabajadores técnicos, etc dentro del esfuerzo de la guerra.
Hay varios canales que tratan el tema.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

"El crisantemo es la flor de acero del teatro de la guerra.

En la Revista Técnica Militar de hoy, hemos decidido hablarles de uno de los récords de blindaje entre todos los sistemas antitanques autopropulsados del mundo.

"El Crisantemo es un sistema antitanque para todo tipo de clima, capaz de enfrentarse a equipos enemigos en condiciones de visibilidad nula, incluyendo la interferencia del polvo y el humo. Además de los tanques, APCs y IFVs, apunta a los helicópteros y barcos enemigos.

La característica principal es su propio sistema de radar. El sistema de radar detecta y rastrea el objetivo de forma independiente, mientras que el operador, al mismo tiempo, utilizando la mira óptica-láser, fija un segundo objetivo. Se pueden disparar dos misiles por separado sobre dos objetivos diferentes con un intervalo de un segundo, o en un duplicado con un intervalo de 1 segundo, lo que, por supuesto, permite un mayor daño.

La ojiva consta de 15 cohetes: antitanque con ojiva HEAT y antipersonal con ojiva de fragmentación de alto poder explosivo. El sistema alcanza la posición de disparo en 20 segundos y selecciona automáticamente el tipo de misil requerido y lo envía hacia el enemigo a una velocidad supersónica de 450 m/s a una distancia de hasta 6 km.

El sistema de misiles se instala en el chasis del BMP-3, por lo que puede alcanzar una velocidad de hasta 70 km/h en carretera y hasta 50 km/h en terreno abrupto y superar los obstáculos de agua a una velocidad de 10 km/h. Y todo ello sin repostar durante una distancia de hasta 600 km.

El Chrysanthemum-C actualizado tiene una mayor potencia de misiles, una mira de visión térmica nocturna, un mayor alcance de detección y un canal de rayo láser que puede utilizarse de forma encubierta.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Los soldados de la 15ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia, durante las actividades de búsqueda y reconocimiento en la línea de contacto cerca de la aldea de Novodovannoye, detectaron un GRD enemigo, presumiblemente compuesto por seis personas. Como resultado de la batalla que siguió, el enemigo se retiró, sufriendo dos bajas.

Durante la inspección de los hombres eliminados y de su vehículo se encontraron documentos pertenecientes a ciudadanos polacos. Durante el registro también se encontraron sus teléfonos personales. Los teléfonos móviles fueron entregados a los especialistas para su investigación.

Este caso demuestra una vez más la participación de mercenarios polacos en las hostilidades en Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NoRTH (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los soldados de la 15ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia, durante las actividades de búsqueda y reconocimiento en la línea de contacto cerca de la aldea de Novodovannoye, detectaron un GRD enemigo, presumiblemente compuesto por seis personas. Como resultado de la batalla que siguió, el enemigo se retiró, sufriendo dos bajas.
> 
> Durante la inspección de los hombres eliminados y de su vehículo se encontraron documentos pertenecientes a ciudadanos polacos. Durante el registro también se encontraron sus teléfonos personales. Los teléfonos móviles fueron entregados a los especialistas para su investigación.
> 
> ...




a esos polacos les hubiera ido mejor conduciendo camiones por media Europa .......


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Concentración en Kiev exigiendo que la banda de Zelensky encuentre a los soldados "desaparecidos" de las AFU. La mayoría de estos "desaparecidos" ya están muertos. Esta es simplemente la forma en que la banda de Zelensky busca subestimar al máximo las enormes pérdidas de personal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (25 Nov 2022)

de Larry Johnson

* La guerra en Ucrania ha expuesto el hecho de que EEUU y la OTAN no tienen un sistema de defensa 
antimisiles viable que pueda derribar misiles hipersónicos rusos. Rusia disfruta de una ventaja tecnológica 
sobre Occidente, no solo con misiles hipersónicos viables, sino con un sistema de defensa aérea integrado 
que está diseñado para derribar hipersónicos que Occidente aún no tiene en su stock de sistemas de armas. * 









Maybe Ukraine Should Hire Tom Bodett? - A Son of the New American Revolution


Since NATO supplied air defense systems are failing to stop Russia’s relentless missile attack on Ukraine’s electrical and power grid, may be it is time for Volodymyr Zelensky to bring...




sonar21.com


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

La planta siderúrgica de Kryvyi Rih se detiene por problemas de suministro eléctrico

El mayor complejo minero y metalúrgico de Ucrania, ArcelorMittal, ha detenido la fundición de acero y la producción de acero laminado hasta que se estabilice el suministro eléctrico del país.
La empresa dijo que el suministro de energía disponible era insuficiente para mantener la producción, incluso al 20% de su capacidad. La empresa suministró metal a Europa, que aumentó sus compras a Ucrania debido a la disminución de su propia producción. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (25 Nov 2022)

Que fácil es decir esto mientras disfrutas de la dolce vita de país en país. Su pueblo en la miseria, ella en Vogue, conociendo a personalidades por todo el mundo.....Ella seguro que no teme el quedarse sin luz ni electricidad, ni el poder morirse de frio este invierno....quizás el quedarse sin champagne en la nevera. El problema es cuando los que toman las decisiones ellos y sus familias ni van a la guerra ni pasan penurias económicas, que siempre es mucho más fácil el exigir a otros que resistan, quieran o no.

*Olena Zelenska dice a la BBC que Ucrania "resistirá" un invierno de apagones*
Olena Zelenska, la esposa del líder de *Ucrani*a, Volodímir Zelenski, aseguró a la BBC que *Ucrania* "resistirá" un invierno de apagones y frío generados por los misiles de *Rusia* y apuntó que "sin victoria no puede haber paz".

Zelenska apuntó que su pueblo ha soportando "tantos desafíos, tantas víctimas y tanta destrucción" que no temen los apagones de luz y electricidad que se avecinan cara a los meses de invierno.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Millones de refuyis para la UE
> 
> Si fuéramos un poco listos, no dejaríamos entrar ya más moronegros ni panchitos, y nos nutririamos de mano de obra ucra.
> 
> Además los que llegarán no serán muy nazis, esos van de cabeza voluntarios como carne de cañón



A los inmigrantes musulmanes, moronegros africanos, semianalfabetos y parasitos, en ningun pais del planeta los quieren, solo los acoge la UE, los ucranianos son caucasicos y cristianos, elegir entre mujeres, ancianos y niños blancos facilmente asimilables o delincuentes y yihadistas musulmanes que crean guetos y quieren expandir el islam por la fuerza de las armas, es muy facil, lastima que nuestros politicos esten a favor de la agenda anglosionista.


----------



## Don Luriio (25 Nov 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272063
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272064
> 
> ...



La doctrina la han dejado clara; Se recurrirá al armamento nuclear cuando la amenaza sobre Rusia ponga en peligro su existencia como pueblo. Cualquier ataque a Rusia que suponga un serio riesgo tendrá su respuesta, nuclear si es necesaria, y un ataque de la OTAN es la mayor amenaza para Rusia. Lo que dijo Borrell de aniquilar el ejército Ruso es una majadería propia de un loco senil.
Las bombas que USA tiró en Japón fueron sobre un país en ruinas ya derrotado tuvieron dos objetivos; el primero ahorrarse bajas en la invasión y el segundo advertir a las demás naciones de lo que les podía ocurrir si no se plegaban a la nueva "pax" americana. Un poco como lo que hizo Roma con Cartago. Esa era la doctrina entonces, hasta que La URSS primero y luego China desarrollaron su armamento nuclear, a partir de ahí todo cambió.


----------



## Eslacaña (25 Nov 2022)

Antuan dijo:


> Precioso Himno, Precioso Video.
> Un Himno que es una OBRA de ARTE ( incluso para los antirusos )
> 
> 
> ...



Se puede ser lo que sea, pero el himno ruso es, de largo, el más bonito, el de los que te erizan la piel, y hay unos cuantos que no le andan a la zaga pero no están a su altura. Y pensar que el alcohólico de Yeltsin estuvo a punto de cambiarlo.

Por cierto, y sé que más de uno me irá a la yugular, el español no es de los peores, el problema es cuando la orquesta le pone una marcha más, un tempo allegro, donde lo revientan. Es un himno para acordes más pausados. El himno de granaderos del que proviene era un tempo andante o como mucho moderato.


----------



## mazuste (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No considero un insulto que se me llame Venezolano, considero un insulto la intención que lleva al decirlo... Estoy convencido que si Bolivar se hubiera muerto al nacer ahora mismo España y Hispano America viviriamos mucho mejor y no seríamos el mojón que somos ahora.



Entiendo que es difícil sustraerse al tufillo colonial adquirido por generaciones.
Pero la arrogancia ante la historia no deja de ser patético, queriendo ser romántico.
Bolivar, Sanmartín o Athahualpa son consecuencia, no causa del devenir histórico
imperial en su lucha por ser hegemónicos... Y no olvide a las élites y los recursos.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Trincheras ucranianas después de ser tomada por los rusos.

Imágenes duras.

t.me/FrentedelEste/7474

Hay más muertos fuera de la trinchera que dentro, supongo que intentaron huir.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Nov 2022)

Más información del entrenamiento y despliegue de las tropas rusas en Siberia…








Колоть «Иглой», брать «Штурмом»: как резервисты учатся поражать цели в Сибири


Мобилизованные военнослужащие в Сибири отрабатывают поражение целей «противника» из ПЗРК «Игла» и ПТРК «Штурм-С».




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Se puede ser lo que sea, pero el himno ruso es, de largo, el más bonito, el de los que te erizan la piel, y hay unos cuantos que no le andan a la zaga pero no están a su altura. Y pensar que el alcohólico de Yeltsin estuvo a punto de cambiarlo.
> 
> Por cierto, y sé que más de uno me irá a la yugular, el español no es de los peores, el problema es cuando la orquesta le pone una marcha más, un tempo allegro, donde lo revientan. Es un himno para acordes más pausados. El himno de granaderos del que proviene era un tempo andante o como mucho moderato.



Preciosa la versión Rock del grupo Lyube.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (25 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es algo que incluso se remonta a la rivalidad entre carolingios y bizantinos. Europa Occidental contra Europa Oriental. Rusia en cierto modo es heredera de Constantinopla, así que no deja de ser una continuación de esa rivalidad.
> 
> Dentro de esa pugna, Occidente (ahora dominada por los anglos) quiere hacer ver una vez más, a través de la propaganda, que Rusia es un país salvaje, atrasado, que "molesta", que "estorba", que ha de ser "llevado por el buen camino", etc. Toda clase de documentales y reportajes sobre Rusia realizados por occidentales caen una y otra vez en esa trampa, recurriendo de forma consciente o inconsciente a los estereotipos propagados durante siglos. Está tan enraizado que no lo pueden evitar.
> 
> Ese desprecio hacia el mundo ortodoxo llega hasta el punto de que Occidente es más condescendiente con el mundo islámico que con los eslavos ortodoxos, siendo el islam el verdadero rival de ese Occidente.



Esa pinza con el mundo islámico también se remonta a la época de la rivalidad entre carolingios y bizantinos. Carlomagno y el califa Harun al-Rashid eran aliados que intercambiaban embajadas, unidos por su común enemistad con el emperador bizantino.

El califa Harun al-Rashid y Carlomagno: Los contactos diplomáticos entre Aquisgrán y Bagdad - Italia medieval



> Entre los ejemplos más importantes podemos mencionar el intercambio de embajadas entre Carlomagno y califa Harun al-Rashid, Carlomagno envió dos expediciones diplomáticas y culturales en 797 y 802, mientras que Harun al-Rashid respondió en el 801 y el 807.
> 
> En realidad, la enemistad común contra los bizantinos acercó a Harun al contemporáneo Carlomagno. Los contactos diplomáticos entre las dos ciudades distantes Aquisgrán y Bagdad eran frecuentes y, a menudo organizados por los Judios (según las crónicas de Eginardo, viene citado como intermediario, _el judio Isaac_). Ya sabemos que Carlos recibió como regalo de Harun un elefante que despertó su asombro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Nov 2022)

Estas imágenes hace pocos dias creo que eran reivindicadas como que eran soldados rusos. Celebro dentro de la desgracia y el duelo que no se así, aunque todas las vidas valen lo mismo. Tras su anticipada extinción habia un futuro, unos royectos, unos seres queridos.....puta vida y putas guerras y los que las mandan.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Que no hombre. Es muy fácil de entender.
> 
> Si una mayoría de la población está en contra de que se promocione la agenda LGTBI y el transgenarismo, pues se prohibe su su promoción y santas pascuas.
> 
> ...




Es muy cansina la insistencia en el off topic del integrismo de origen judeocristiano y cómo persistís en la apología de la represión de las libertades sobre las opciones vitales individuales.


Resulta al menos curiosa la reiteración obsesiva de estos bastiones del nacional-catolicismo en derivar, sin venir a cuento, cualquier vindicación de las libertades de los adultos sobre su propia existencia, cuerpo y mente, al terreno de la pedofilia, la perversión de menores, el uso de torticero de las leyes en ellos,…. Hace sospechar de una fijación suya proyectando sobre los demás las propias desviaciones inconfesables. No sería de extrañar, recordemos que los más grandes, persistentes y reconocidos abusadores de niños y jóvenes han sido los curas católicos.


¿Y que me dicen este Torquemada hipócrita que presume de no importarle lo que hagas en tu casa … “mientras no hagas promoción”?. Tener una asociación, reconocer ante la sociedad tus opciones, editar libros de orientación, informar de las realidades, crear obras de cualquier tipo de arte,…es la “promoción”. Es decir, reprimir no solo las manifestaciones naturales de las opciones sexuales legítimas, sino también, si se tercia, sobre la natalidad, la vida en pareja, …. y, si nos dejamos, sobre las propias creencias espirituales, ideológicas y políticas.

Es la misma línea argumental de todas las tiranías y de la inquisición: “puedes pensar lo que quieras en tu interior pero no se te ocurra expresarlo públicamente”.

¿y qué es eso de que “la sociedad no quiere que…., y Santas Pascuas”?

Hay derechos que se han ido consolidando y ampliando con tiempo y el crecimiento cultural de las civilizaciones, hasta considerarse irrenunciables, aunque sean de minorías, y no pueden ser eliminados. Hoy en día no vale decir que una sociedad decide “ que no quiera abolir la esclavitud”.: “esclavo, puedes comportare como si fueras libre en tu barraca, mientras no hagas promoción de ello, que la sociedad no quiere, y Santas Pascuas”

Yo, viví tiempos en que hasta la compra de preservativos era una actividad semi-clandestina, y usarlos, pecado. Por supuesto en las farmacias no los suministraban (salvo receta médica), y por su puesto no se podía hace “promoción”, porque la “sociedad (el régimen franquista nacional católico) no quería, y Santas Pascuas”.

Suele coincidir que estos defensores acérrimos “de la libertad de los mercados a ultranza”, son a la vez los máximos liberticidas de las opciones personales de vida.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A los inmigrantes musulmanes, moronegros africanos, semianalfabetos y parasitos, en ningun pais del planeta los quieren, solo los acoge la UE, los ucranianos son caucasicos y cristianos, elegir entre mujeres, ancianos y niños blancos facilmente asimilables o delincuentes y yihadistas musulmanes que crean guetos y quieren expandir el islam por la fuerza de las armas, es muy facil, lastima que nuestros politicos esten a favor de la agenda anglosionista.



Al ignore


----------



## millie34u (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Argentium (25 Nov 2022)

*Stoltenberg advierte que China y Rusia están trabajando más estrechamente.*
10:47 || 25/11/2022


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Que no hombre. Es muy fácil de entender.
> 
> Si una mayoría de la población está en contra de que se promocione la agenda LGTBI y el transgenarismo, pues se prohibe su su promoción y santas pascuas.
> 
> ...



Es muy sencillo. La mayoría no está a favor de la propaganda LGBT, por lo tanto se legisla en consecuencia. Para los rusos, la sexualidad es un tema que pertenece al ámbito privado, y ya está. 

Todos saben que Chaikovsky era homosexual, pero a nadie le importa. Si Pyotr Illich levantara la cabeza y viese todo el circo LGBT, sería el primero en criticarlo con virulencia.


----------



## Lego. (25 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo de llamar Putler a Putin es tan infantil que da hasta grima pensar en que tipo de cerebro funciona esa comparativa.



Forero habitual, seguro.


----------



## magufone (25 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El infantilismo de la sociedad actual resumido en un texto publicado en alguna red social. Un viral muy similar a los publicados durante la plandemia, qué casualidad.



U*k*ra*ï*na???
Reverte no lo ha escrito, diria yo...


----------



## vettonio (25 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Stoltenberg advierte que China y Rusia están trabajando más estrechamente.*
> 10:47 || 25/11/2022



Paren las rotativasss!!!


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

magufone dijo:


> U*k*ra*ï*na???
> Reverte no lo ha escrito, diria yo...



Eso lo ha escrito un ucraniano, faltaría más. Ni se molestan en disimular.


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En Odessa están las más guapas sin duda.



Es lógico, dado que es una ciudad mestiza y por la que pasado todo el mundo.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Nov 2022)

Atención. Los Bastardos y sus putitas van a por todas, intento de revolución de colorines simultanea en Iran y China, en China ha sido coordinado con un ataque biologico sobre Zhengzhou, lo que ha sido aprovechado por los grupos de tareas bastardos para montar una rebelión aprovechando las medidas de COVID 0. Subire mas videos en el hijo de COVID


----------



## magufone (25 Nov 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Que no hombre. Es muy fácil de entender.
> 
> Si una mayoría de la población está en contra de que se promocione la agenda LGTBI y el transgenarismo, pues se prohibe su su promoción y santas pascuas.
> 
> ...



A los niños se les debe proteger. No acaban de entender que los niños no tienen culpa de las cosillas de los demas. Y menos de las neuras de algunos. Retuercen conceptos como libertad y hacen jueguecitos sofistas para justificar cosas injustificables.


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Por lo pronto el Viruelo va a regalar la doble nacionalidad a 1.100.000 rumanos que hay viviendo en España, eso como poco son 500.000 votos mas para el PSOE y si todo eso falla se hacen un Largo Caballero...



Los rumanos en España no suelen simpatizar con la izquierda....


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

*Un disgusto, no poder leerte, no te olvides de tomar la medicacion Woke !!!.  *


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Nov 2022)

China avanza a pesar de los traidores.


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Eso me dijeron en 2008, que las top ya se habían ido del país hacia tiempo.



Y las que quedan son las putitas caras de los Volodymir mafiosos, ni las ves, están en sus condos, gyms o dentro de sus Mercedes con lunas tintadas, Ucrania dejo hace tiempo de ser un destino top para conseguir muñequitas de nivel, solo quedan las mediocres y sus clientes turco-pakistanis.


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Se puede ser lo que sea, pero el himno ruso es, de largo, el más bonito, el de los que te erizan la piel, y hay unos cuantos que no le andan a la zaga pero no están a su altura. Y pensar que el alcohólico de Yeltsin estuvo a punto de cambiarlo.
> 
> Por cierto, y sé que más de uno me irá a la yugular, el español no es de los peores, el problema es cuando la orquesta le pone una marcha más, un tempo allegro, donde lo revientan. Es un himno para acordes más pausados. El himno de granaderos del que proviene era un tempo andante o como mucho moderato.



La marcha real es una marcha militar y no un himno nacional. Y para colmo, extranjera (prusiana). 
Y el himno de Riego lo mismo, antes de que se me eche encima el sector derecho. 
Es un problema identitario para España, como otros cuantos.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Forero habitual, seguro.



Forera habitual, Pokemon Vilnius jamas escribio Putler.


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El oblast de Transcarpatia que esta en Ucrania occidental, tiene la tasa mas alta de muertos vistiendo el uniforme ukro de todo el pais, Zelensky enviara a la muerte a los varones de todas la minorias del pais, excepto los tartaros.



Ese es el Oblast de la minoría húngara, que de siempre detestan el ucronazismo banderista, que cabrones los ucropitecos, Orban debería atacar Ucrania por el Oeste


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ese es el Oblast de la minoría húngara, que de siempre detestan el ucronazismo banderista, que cabrones los ucropitecos, Orban debería atacar Ucrania por el Oeste



Cuando los polskies entren en Galitzia y Volinia, que entraran, los hungaros recuperaran Transcarpatia.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No considero un insulto que se me llame Venezolano, considero un insulto la intención que lleva al decirlo... Estoy convencido que si Bolivar se hubiera muerto al nacer ahora mismo España y Hispano America viviriamos mucho mejor y no seríamos el mojón que somos ahora.



pero ya saliste de Venezuela o estas allí resistiendo a diario el acoso sesual al que te someten las venezolanas?


----------



## magufone (25 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo de llamar Putler a Putin es tan infantil que da hasta grima pensar en que tipo de cerebro funciona esa comparativa.



Hay gente de mas de 40 y 50 que tienen esquemas mentales de niño. Es alucinante


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Es muy cansina la insistencia en el off topic del integrismo de origen judeocristiano y cómo persistís en la apología de la represión de las libertades sobre las opciones vitales individuales.
> 
> 
> Resulta al menos curiosa la reiteración obsesiva de estos bastiones del nacional-catolicismo en derivar, sin venir a cuento, cualquier vindicación de las libertades de los adultos sobre su propia existencia, cuerpo y mente, al terreno de la pedofilia, la perversión de menores, el uso de torticero de las leyes en ellos,…. Hace sospechar de una fijación suya proyectando sobre los demás las propias desviaciones inconfesables. No sería de extrañar, recordemos que los más grandes, persistentes y reconocidos abusadores de niños y jóvenes han sido los curas católicos.
> ...



Tenéis un cacao mental impresionante. Investiga sobre lo que opinaba el Che sobre la homosexualidad o la política natalista de Stalin o Ceaușescu.... 
La sexualidad, "las opciones de género" y todo ese cacao identitario no son de derechas ni de izquierdas. Os la han colado pero bien. Ni siquiera el feminismo clásico lo es, en origen era un movimiento burgués y para burguesas, como lo es la ola actual de los techos de cristal de las ejecutivas, pero que no les importan una mierda las cajeras del súper. 
Iberdrola y el Santander se parten el culo desde sus carrozas del Orgullo madrileño, mientras roban a manos llenas. A disfrutar del capitalismo inclusivo y diverso.
Por mi parte fin del OT.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Sabe que *no puede esperar piedad* del enemigo.
> 
> PD- Al inicio de la guerra en Siria, un yihadista de manos temblorosas, grabo como un soldado gubernamental herido gravemente, tendido en el suelo, entre los escombros de una fabrica, con medio cuerpo paralizado y posiblemente ciego, con la mano derecha palpo su chaleco portaequipo, encontro una granada de mano, le quito la anilla de seguridad y la acerco a la cabeza...



créeme tu tampoco puedes esperar piedad de las nekanes, bájate a gandalusia date de alta en el PER y haz peonadas


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

Nueva munición defensiva para blindados


Noticias ejército ruso La empresa TsNIITOCHMASH ha anunciado que ha creado una nueva munición concebida para proteger los blindados de las...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> créeme tu tampoco puedes esperar piedad de las nekanes, bájate a gandalusia date de alta en el PER y haz peonadas



Me voy al sur y me excavo una cueva molona de tres habitaciones !!!.


----------



## vettonio (25 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La marcha real es una marcha militar y no un himno nacional. Y para colmo, extranjera (prusiana).
> Y el himno de Riego lo mismo, antes de que se me eche encima el sector derecho.
> Es un problema identitario para España, como otros cuantos.



Es de origen andalusí.


----------



## vettonio (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> créeme tu tampoco puedes esperar piedad de las nekanes, bájate a gandalusia date de alta en el PER y haz peonadas



Siempre que habláis de nekanes, me viene a la cabeza la Nekane de Graná y...en fin, no sigo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

¿ Por dónde anda el sistema de defensa activa 'Arena M' ? (actualizado)


Noticias Ejército ruso Valery Kashin , Diseñador general de la Corporación KBM , ha anunciado que han completado la primera fase de prueba...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> A lo largo de la tarde de ayer, el Parlamento Europeo sufrió un ciberataque. Horas antes, el pleno había aprobado una resolución que declaraba a Rusia Estado patrocinador del terrorismo.



*El Parlamento Europeo declara a Rusia "estado patrocinador del terrorismo"*

El Parlamento de Qatar declara a Rusia "estado patrocinador del machismo".

Si ambas frases os parecen igual de absurdas, es síntoma de que necesitáis ver más telediarios.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



100 лет победе над иностранной интервенцией в Россию: colonelcassad — LiveJournal

100 años de victoria sobre la intervención extranjera en Rusia







*Al centenario de la liberación del país soviético de los invasores extranjeros


Incluso antes del comienzo de la Revolución de Octubre, los planes para la división de Rusia comenzaron a desarrollarse en los Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña. *
En sus memorias y obras de ficción basadas en experiencias personales, el famoso escritor inglés y oficial de inteligencia británico William Somerset Maugham describió en detalle cómo fue enviado a Rusia a fines del verano de 1917 para conspirar para evitar que los bolcheviques llegaran al poder. Aunque, según Maugham, “el tiempo se estaba acabando”, el oficial de inteligencia británico no fue a Petrogrado por el Mar del Norte y Escandinavia (lo que le habría llevado varios días), sino que pasó por EE.UU., el Océano Pacífico y Japón, y luego por el Lejano Oriente ruso, Siberia, los Urales. En el camino, Maugham estuvo acompañado por cuatro líderes del cuerpo militar checoslovaco, creado en Rusia en 1915 entre los prisioneros de guerra del ejército austrohúngaro. Considerando,

Después del fracaso del complot de la inteligencia británica para detener la Revolución de Octubre, en una reunión de representantes de los países de la Entente celebrada en Iasi a principios de noviembre de 1917, se instruyó a los representantes del cuerpo checoslovaco para actuar como una "fuerza militar-policial para restaurar el orden". En Rusia." Para taparse, los líderes del cuerpo expresaron su disposición a ayudar a los soviéticos a luchar contra la intervención alemana. Pero tras la firma del Tratado de Brest, comenzaron a pedir al gobierno soviético que los enviara a Francia para participar en las batallas del Frente Occidental.

La parte soviética acordó satisfacer esta solicitud. Por razones poco claras, se decidió sacar el cuerpo de Rusia no a través de Barents o el Mar Caspio, sino a través de Siberia, y luego por mar a Europa Occidental. La ruta a lo largo del Ferrocarril Transiberiano se determinó en un acuerdo entre la dirección del cuerpo y las autoridades soviéticas, firmado el 26 de marzo de 1918. El gobierno soviético exigió el desarme del cuerpo, aunque reconoció que los soldados podían disponer de una pequeña cantidad de armas para su seguridad personal.

Las potencias occidentales vigilaron de cerca el movimiento de escalones y las disputas por las armas entre checos y eslovacos. En abril y mayo de 1918, se celebraron en Moscú reuniones secretas de representantes de los países de la Entente. En mayo de 1918, el embajador de Estados Unidos en Rusia, David Francis, le escribió a su hijo en Estados Unidos: "En este momento, estoy conspirando... para interrumpir el desarme de 40.000 o más soldados checoslovacos a quienes el gobierno soviético les ha ofrecido entregar sus armas". armas". En ese momento, el cuerpo checoslovaco se dividió en cuatro grupos: Penza, Chelyabinsk, Siberia (estaba en escalones en la carretera transiberiana de Kurgan a Irkutsk) y el Lejano Oriente (ya llegó a la región de Vladivostok). Dicen que el motivo inmediato de la acción armada de los legionarios checoslovacos fue su enfrentamiento con ex prisioneros de guerra húngaros. pero obviamente que la rebelión había sido cuidadosamente preparada de antemano. El 25 de mayo, inmediatamente después del inicio de la rebelión, los legionarios capturaron Novo-Nikolaevsk (Novosibirsk). El 26 de mayo tomaron Chelyabinsk, luego Tomsk, Penza, Syzran. En junio, los rebeldes capturaron Kurgan, Irkutsk, Krasnoyarsk. El 29 de junio, los checos blancos entraron en Vladivostok, que en ese momento había sido capturada por invasores extranjeros de varios países. En ese momento, el Consejo de la Entente declaró al Cuerpo Checoslovaco parte de sus fuerzas armadas.

La captura de grandes ciudades y el establecimiento del poder de destacamentos armados de los pequeños pueblos de Europa Central sobre la población multimillonaria de la región del Volga, los Urales y Siberia se explicaron por el hecho de que en las vastas extensiones de Rusia, el ejército checoslovaco en ese momento no pudo encontrar una resistencia digna. Después del colapso del ejército zarista, que comenzó en febrero de 1917, en las filas del Ejército Rojo, que recién comenzaba a crearse en la primavera de 1918, solo quedaban 119 mil personas para proteger una sexta parte del globo. No es de extrañar que en cuestión de semanas 50.000 legionarios checoslovacos se hicieran con el control de los vastos territorios de Siberia y el Lejano Oriente.

La rebelión del cuerpo checoslovaco contribuyó al desencadenamiento de una guerra civil a gran escala en Rusia. En todas las regiones por las que pasaba el Ferrocarril Transiberiano actuaban formaciones armadas de la clandestinidad contrarrevolucionaria. Destacamentos antisoviéticos derrocaron al gobierno soviético, ejecutaron a sus líderes y encarcelaron a sus seguidores. Por todas partes en Siberia, en el Lejano Oriente y los Urales, los contrarrevolucionarios comenzaron a restaurar el orden presoviético.

Los soldados del cuerpo checoslovaco, que se autodenominaban "legionarios", hicieron una contribución significativa a la "restauración del orden". Inmediatamente después de la captura de Samara, establecieron un campo de concentración al aire libre. Miles de residentes de Samara fueron conducidos a un campo cercado con alambre de púas a pocos kilómetros de la ciudad. Allí se vieron obligados a pasar día y noche al aire libre. Los mataron de hambre y los golpearon. Después de la captura de cualquier ciudad, se enviaron destacamentos de checos blancos a los pueblos de los alrededores, quienes robaron y arruinaron las granjas campesinas. Los legionarios eran especialmente atroces en el Lejano Oriente, donde dispararon contra muchos aldeanos pacíficos. Las casas de los campesinos fueron saqueadas y quemadas.

Si los intervencionistas que capturaron el norte de la Rusia europea y el Lejano Oriente no desdeñaron robar almacenes con cáñamo, lino, estopa y lana, entonces los legionarios se apresuraron al botín mucho más rico ubicado en Kazan. Allá por 1915, tras el inicio de la ofensiva de las tropas alemanas y austríacas y su ocupación de Polonia, Lituania, parte de Letonia, el gobierno zarista decidió evacuar las reservas de oro del imperio hacia el interior del país. La mayor parte se transportó a Kazán, donde el oro y otros objetos de valor se colocaron en los sótanos de la sucursal local del Banco del Estado.

Después de la captura de Samara por los soldados checoslovacos el 8 de junio de 1918, crearon el llamado Comité de miembros de la Asamblea Constituyente "Komuch". En su diario, un representante de Komuch, Lebedev, escribió que "entre los motivos" que determinaron la tarea de capturar Kazan, "también es importante que en Kazan haya una reserva de oro del Banco Estatal evacuada".

Los legionarios consiguieron el apoyo del batallón serbio estacionado en Kazan. Estos serbios eran ex prisioneros de guerra de los ejércitos austrohúngaro y alemán, luego liberados por las tropas rusas durante la Primera Guerra Mundial. El liderazgo del batallón estaba subordinado a la misión militar serbia, ubicada en Arkhangelsk.

Cuando los destacamentos del cuerpo checoslovaco se acercaron a Kazán, el gobierno soviético ordenó que se sacaran de la ciudad las reservas de oro del país. Sin embargo, el 27 de junio, en medio de los preparativos para la evacuación, el Comandante en Jefe del Frente Oriental M.A. Muravyov convocó al gerente de la sucursal de Kazan del Banco Estatal, Marina, y exigió detener los preparativos para la exportación de oro, ya que esto, dicen, provoca pánico. Aunque la evacuación de las reservas de oro comenzó tras el discurso abierto de Muravyov contra el régimen soviético, la gran mayoría permaneció en los sótanos del Banco de Kazan cuando los destacamentos de legionarios irrumpieron en la ciudad.

El 5 de agosto, partes del cuerpo checoslovaco, el batallón serbio y los destacamentos de la Guardia Blanca capturaron la sucursal de Kazan del Banco del Estado. Sin embargo, el avance del Ejército Rojo sobre Kazán obligó a los ladrones a transportar el oro y otros objetos de valor que habían incautado a Samara. Como continuaba la ofensiva de los rojos, desde Samara se transportaba a Ufa la reserva de oro en cinco escalones ferroviarios bajo la protección de legionarios. Sorprendentemente, la carga se derritió rápidamente a medida que avanzaba hacia el este. Cuando la reserva de oro fue nuevamente evacuada a Omsk en octubre de 1918, ya no estaba ubicada en cinco, sino en dos escalones ferroviarios. Posteriormente, el oro y otros objetos de valor continuaron desapareciendo. Hay evidencia de que estos objetos de valor flotaron a los bancos de los países occidentales. Después de la creación de la República Checoslovaca, se estableció el Legio Bank en Praga. No era un secreto para nadie.

Aunque los legionarios fueron expulsados de Kazán y Samara a fines de 1918, el gobierno soviético controlaba solo una cuarta parte del territorio de la RSFSR. La ruptura de los lazos económicos entre el centro de la República Soviética y muchas regiones colocó su economía en una situación muy difícil. Para el otoño de 1918, de 9774 empresas en 33 provincias de la RSFSR, 3686 estaban inactivas. El declive de la producción industrial condujo a una fuerte disminución del suministro de bienes urbanos a las aldeas, lo que a su vez destruyó la producción agrícola. Desde noviembre de 1917 hasta el 1 de agosto de 1918, las organizaciones alimentarias de 26 provincias de la república se procuraron sólo la décima parte del pan necesario. Aún más bajo fue el nivel de cosecha de papa. El suministro de carne y grasas era insignificante. La escasez de alimentos se vio exacerbada por la especulación: por cada puña de pan,

Después de 15 años, I.V. Stalin recordó “algunos hechos de la vida de los trabajadores en 1918, cuando durante semanas no les dieron a los trabajadores ni una sola pieza de pan, sin mencionar la carne y otros alimentos. Los mejores tiempos eran entonces aquellos días en que era posible dar a los trabajadores un octavo de libra de pan negro, y luego la mitad con torta. La desnutrición crónica redujo la resistencia de las personas, y la desaparición de los medicamentos y el colapso del sistema de salud contribuyeron a la propagación de epidemias masivas de tifus, cólera, "gripe española" (gripe viral) y otras enfermedades que acabaron con millones de vidas.

Sin ocultar su satisfacción por el estado de cosas en Rusia, el embajador británico en Francia, Lord Bertie, escribió en su diario el 6 de diciembre de 1918: “¡No más Rusia! Ella se desmoronó". Después de enumerar una serie de estados creados por los intervencionistas en el territorio de Rusia, el señor comentó: "El resto puede irse al infierno y guisarse en su propio jugo". Sin embargo, los miembros del gobierno británico, encabezados por Lloyd George, que se reunieron la noche del 11 de noviembre de 1918 en el número 10 de Downing Street para una comida solemne con motivo del fin de la guerra, no compartían la arrogante complacencia de Bertie. Mientras los londinenses gritaban fuera de las ventanas del edificio del gobierno, jubilosos por el final victorioso de la guerra, los ministros reales estaban deprimidos. El Secretario de Guerra Churchill, participante en esta reunión, recordó más tarde: él y sus colegas se dieron cuenta que la Rusia saqueada, hambrienta y despedazada se ha convertido en una amenaza para el Imperio Británico. El ejemplo de un país en el que los principios de igualdad social y nacional se implementaron realmente se volvió contagioso para millones de oprimidos en el imperio. Desde principios de 1918 se inició en la India británica una campaña de desobediencia civil a las autoridades coloniales. El movimiento de liberación nacional abarcó todas las partes del imperio. Los intentos de Londres de reprimir el levantamiento en la colonia británica más antigua: Irlanda fracasaron y pronto se proclamó la independencia de Irlanda en Dublín. Desde principios de 1918 se inició en la India británica una campaña de desobediencia civil a las autoridades coloniales. El movimiento de liberación nacional abarcó todas las partes del imperio. Los intentos de Londres de reprimir el levantamiento en la colonia británica más antigua: Irlanda fracasaron y pronto se proclamó la independencia de Irlanda en Dublín. Desde principios de 1918 se inició en la India británica una campaña de desobediencia civil a las autoridades coloniales. El movimiento de liberación nacional abarcó todas las partes del imperio. Los intentos de Londres de reprimir el levantamiento en la colonia británica más antigua: Irlanda fracasaron y pronto se proclamó la independencia de Irlanda en Dublín.

.......


----------



## amcxxl (25 Nov 2022)

Inglaterra también estaba dispuesta a seguir el ejemplo del poder soviético. En el verano de 1917, se celebró en Leeds una conferencia de organizaciones obreras y socialistas bajo el lema "Sigue el ejemplo de Rusia". Sus participantes decidieron crear soviets de diputados obreros y soldados. La causa de los soviets estaba lista para ser imitada en todo el mundo. Los trabajadores de Seattle, en su discurso a los trabajadores de la Rusia soviética en diciembre de 1917, escribieron: "Su lucha es esencialmente nuestra lucha". El 1 de febrero de 1918 se suscitó un levantamiento de marineros de la flota austrohúngara en el puerto adriático de Kotor. Se suprimió después de 3 días. Uno de los participantes en el levantamiento en el juicio dijo: “Lo que sucedió en Rusia nos llevó al levantamiento. Ha salido allí un nuevo sol, que brillará... para todos los pueblos del globo, y les traerá paz y justicia. Los reunidos en el número 10 de Downing Street sabían

Los ministros británicos se dieron cuenta de que la retirada de las tropas alemanas y sus aliados de las tierras que ocupaban en Rusia conduciría a la restauración del poder soviético allí. Por lo tanto, en una reunión el 11 de noviembre, Churchill fijó la tarea: "Alemania debe ser invitada a ayudarnos en la liberación de Rusia... Paz con el pueblo alemán, guerra contra los bolcheviques".

Pronto, el Consejo de la Entente exigió a las autoridades militares alemanas que no dejaran los ocupados estados bálticos, Bielorrusia y Ucrania. Sin embargo, tal orden fue difícil de llevar a cabo. Los soldados alemanes que estaban en el Báltico se amotinaron exigiendo su regreso a Alemania. Solo una parte de las unidades alemanas cumplió con los requisitos de la Entente. Entonces los gobiernos occidentales comenzaron a trasladar apresuradamente sus fuerzas a las tierras ocupadas por las tropas de las Potencias Centrales.

*Después de la retirada de las tropas turcas de Bakú el 17 de noviembre de 1918, llegaron allí las tropas británicas. Entraron en Batumi el 15 de diciembre y el 25 de diciembre en Tiflis. 
Al mismo tiempo, comenzó la invasión de las tropas de la Entente en el Báltico. El 1 de diciembre de 1918 llegó a Liepaja una escuadra británica al mando del almirante Sinclair. El 18 de diciembre, buques de guerra británicos entraron en el puerto de Riga. 
El 12 de diciembre, la escuadra inglesa llegó a Tallin. Las tropas estadounidenses llegaron a Lituania.*

Pero incluso antes de la llegada de las tropas de la Entente y cuando una parte significativa de las tropas alemanas abandonaron los estados bálticos, se restauró el poder soviético en Estonia, Letonia y Lituania.
*Los Ejércitos Rojos de las repúblicas soviéticas bálticas tuvieron que librar duros combates contra las tropas británicas, estadounidenses y alemanas que habían entrado al servicio de la Entente, así como contra las formaciones locales antisoviéticas recién creadas por los invasores.*
En esta lucha desigual prevalecieron los intervencionistas y sus cómplices y el poder soviético fue nuevamente derrocado en los estados bálticos, y sus partidarios fueron sometidos a ejecuciones o represiones.

Para evitar la restauración del poder soviético en Ucrania, en Crimea y en el Cáucaso del Norte, los países de la Entente lanzaron una intervención en estas regiones. *A fines de noviembre de 1918, el escuadrón anglo-francés entró en Novorossiysk. Los desembarcos anglo-franceses se realizaron en Odessa y Sebastopol. Los invasores capturaron Crimea. A fines de enero de 1919,* las tropas de la Entente llegaron a la línea Tiraspol-Nikolaev-Kherson-Crimea.

*Desde febrero, las tropas de Petlyura comenzaron a ayudar a los intervencionistas. A mediados de febrero de 1919, alrededor de 100 000 soldados de la Entente de Francia, Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Grecia, Polonia, Serbia y Rumania estaban estacionados en el sur de Rusia.*

Sin embargo, a diferencia de los países bálticos, aquí los intervencionistas no pudieron resistir mucho tiempo. El 10 de marzo, el Ejército Rojo tomó Kherson, el 14 de marzo, Nikolaev, el 6 de abril, Odessa, el 29 de abril, Sebastopol. Quedó claro para los líderes de los países de la Entente que con la ayuda de sus tropas, incluso con la ayuda de sus enemigos recientes de Alemania, no podrían derrotar a la Rusia soviética.

Por lo tanto, las potencias occidentales intensificaron el apoyo a las formaciones armadas de la contrarrevolución rusa. Durante el invierno de 1918-1919, los países de la Entente incrementaron el suministro de armas a los ejércitos de la Guardia Blanca. Los países occidentales enviaron 300.000 rifles, 558 piezas de artillería, 160 millones de cartuchos, así como una gran cantidad de uniformes y equipos a disposición del Ejército de Voluntarios de Denikin, que asciende a 250.000 personas.

Conversando con Savinkov en el mapa de Rusia, Churchill señaló las banderas que indicaban las posiciones del ejército de Denikin y comentó:
El "Gobernante Supremo de Rusia" Kolchak recibió alrededor de 600 mil rifles, 600 pistolas y una gran cantidad de uniformes de los países de la Entente.
Kolchak pagó el suministro de armas con oro, que los legionarios aún no habían logrado saquear, el Cuerpo Checoslovaco se consideraba la formación más confiable de las tropas de Kolchak, hasta el día en que entregaron el "gobernante supremo" a los partisanos rojos, junto con los restos de las reservas de oro de Rusia.

En mayo de 1919, el comandante del Cuerpo del Norte, el general Yudenich, lanzó su ataque a Petrogrado con el apoyo de la 1ª división estonia y la escuadra inglesa bajo el mando del almirante Cowen. Al mismo tiempo, el destacamento de Bulak-Bulakhovich lanzó una ofensiva contra Gdov y la 2.ª división estonia avanzó al oeste de Pskov.

*En la dirección Petrozavodsk-Olonets, los destacamentos blancos se volvieron más activos, en los que, además de los ex oficiales zaristas, lucharon finlandeses, británicos, canadienses, serbios y polacos*. Los generales blancos, que anunciaron la lucha por la "Rusia grande, unida e indivisible", continuaron el trabajo de los intervencionistas extranjeros con su participación y su asistencia integral.

Los países de la Entente fueron armados activamente por el gobierno polaco de Pilsudski, cuyas tropas ocuparon una parte importante de Bielorrusia en 1919 y en la primavera de 1920 invadieron la Ucrania soviética. Al armar los ejércitos de Piłsudski, Francia suministró a Polonia 1.494 piezas de artillería, 350 aviones, 2.800 ametralladoras y 327.000 rifles. Asesores militares de Francia dirigieron las operaciones de los ejércitos polacos.

*Los invasores japoneses permanecieron más tiempo en suelo soviético. Incluso después de la derrota de Kolchak, ellos, con el apoyo de las tropas contrarrevolucionarias de Semyonov y Kappel, continuaron la ocupación de Transbaikalia, la región de Amur y Primorye.* Durante su ocupación de estas regiones, los invasores japoneses les sustrajeron alrededor de 650 mil metros cúbicos de madera, pescado por 5 millones de rublos, así como muchos otros productos, y robaron más de 2.000 vagones de ferrocarril, 250 embarcaciones fluviales y marítimas, saquearon el reservas de oro de muchos bancos.
Las acciones de los militares japoneses fueron particularmente crueles. Un ejemplo de este tipo fue la masacre de los intervencionistas japoneses con miembros del Consejo Militar Revolucionario de Primorye, encabezado por S.G. Lazo. Después de ser torturados, fueron quemados en la cámara de combustión de una locomotora.

La victoria del Ejército Rojo sobre sus enemigos significó no solo el triunfo de las ideas de la revolución socialista, sino también la salvación del gran país de los tormentos impensables que los invasores extranjeros y sus cómplices en Rusia trajeron a su población.

Cuando a principios de 1918 quedó claro que Rusia estaba siendo atacada por los ejércitos de los principales países del mundo, pocos en el país consideraron posible derrotarlos. Aunque los "comunistas de izquierda" encabezados por N.I. Bujarin se opuso a la firma de la paz de Brest y lanzó la consigna de una "guerra revolucionaria" contra Alemania y sus aliados, no ocultaron el hecho de que tal guerra se perdería. Creían que los campesinos, que constituían la mayor parte de la población de Rusia, no resistirían a los invasores hasta que los invasores comenzaran a robarles.

Hablando en el 7° Congreso del PCR(b) en marzo de 1918, Bujarin afirmó: “Los campesinos se verán arrastrados a la lucha cuando escuchen, vean, sepan que les quitarán sus tierras, botas, granos... Nuestro la única salvación está en que las masas aprendan por experiencia, en el curso mismo de la lucha, qué es la invasión alemana, cuándo les quitarán las vacas y las botas a los campesinos, cuándo obligarán a los trabajadores a trabajar durante 14 horas, cuándo los llevarán a Alemania, cuándo les insertarán un anillo de hierro en las fosas nasales, entonces, créanlo yo, camaradas, entonces obtendremos una verdadera guerra santa ". Los “comunistas de izquierda” esperaban que durante la “guerra santa” los invasores sufrirían grandes pérdidas, y esto causaría indignación en los países que enviaron a los intervencionistas. La indignación de las masas se convertirá en una explosión revolucionaria en los países de Europa occidental y luego en una revolución mundial.

Reprendiendo a Bujarin y otros "comunistas de izquierda" en ese congreso del partido, Lenin llamó a sus esperanzas de una revolución mundial la fe en los cuentos de hadas y condenó a los comunistas que creen en los cuentos de hadas. A diferencia de Bujarin y otros, Lenin creía en la conciencia de la clase obrera rusa y del campesinado avanzado. Poco antes del congreso, el 21 de febrero de 1918, Lenin lanzó la consigna "¡La patria socialista está en peligro!". En un artículo publicado al día siguiente en Pravda, escribió: “El deber sagrado de los obreros y campesinos de Rusia es la defensa desinteresada de la República de los soviets contra las hordas de la Alemania imperial-burguesa... ¡Viva la patria socialista! ”

El llamado de Lenin fue respondido por decenas de miles de voluntarios que se unieron a las filas del Ejército Rojo, que comenzó a crearse hace unos días. Posteriormente, cientos de miles se unieron al Ejército Rojo, que defendió la patria socialista de los invasores extranjeros y sus mercenarios. Muchos de los obreros y campesinos a los que se dirigió Lenin entendieron que "defender la patria socialista" significaba preservar las conquistas de la Revolución de Octubre, que sus enemigos querían destruir. Sin embargo, hubo muchos que, al no haberse convertido en partidarios de las reformas socialistas, no querían que su patria estuviera bajo la bota de los amos extranjeros y sus sirvientes locales. Hasta la mitad de todos los oficiales del ejército zarista se unieron a las filas del Ejército Rojo.

De manera similar, muchas personas que no estaban en las filas del PCR (b) e incluso lejos de comprender los problemas políticos se levantaron en defensa del país soviético. Al explicar las razones por las que los campesinos del Lejano Oriente ruso se levantaron para luchar contra los invasores extranjeros, el historiador Fyodor Nesterov señaló que al principio los campesinos no tenían nada en contra de los recién llegados, ya que sus ingresos incluso aumentaron ligeramente bajo los invasores, que estaban listos, sin regateo, para comprar pieles de sable y otras bestias de la taiga. Sin embargo, pronto les quedó claro que los intervencionistas no consideraban a los lugareños como personas. Evidencia de que “la semana pasada, un marinero estadounidense en el puerto le disparó a un niño ruso, que varios japoneses, frente a todos a plena luz del día, mataron a culatazos a un anciano coreano decrépito, que los residentes locales deben ahora, cuando un militar extranjero el hombre entra en el tranvía,
Los pensamientos de que “no somos esclavos, no somos esclavos” se convirtieron en parte de la conciencia popular incluso antes de que los escolares soviéticos comenzaran a leer estas frases en los primeros manuales publicados después de la Revolución de Octubre. Los campesinos del Lejano Oriente acudieron en masa a los destacamentos partisanos dirigidos por los bolcheviques. A principios de 1920, estos destacamentos habían liberado 2/3 del territorio del Lejano Oriente. Consideraciones similares obligaron a los campesinos de otras regiones ocupadas de Rusia, así como de Ucrania, Bielorrusia y los estados bálticos, a levantarse para luchar contra los invasores extranjeros.

El factor externo también contribuyó al fracaso de los intervencionistas. Aunque las esperanzas de los “comunistas de izquierda” de una revolución mundial resultaron ser ilusorias, y las revoluciones soviéticas en Hungría, Baviera y Eslovaquia fueron rápidamente reprimidas, la intervención y ayuda de la Entente a los ejércitos blancos suscitó resistencia entre muchas personas en el extranjero. países. A pesar de que las pérdidas sufridas por los intervencionistas estadounidenses no fueron tan grandes (los intervencionistas estadounidenses en el Norte perdieron 110 personas muertas en batalla y 70 murieron por enfermedades), las demandas de los estadounidenses comunes para detener las hostilidades en Rusia se intensificaron todos los días. El 22 de mayo de 1919, el representante Mason, hablando ante el Congreso, habló del diluvio diario de cartas de votantes que exigían la retirada de las tropas de Rusia. El 20 de mayo de 1919, el Senador de Wisconsin y futuro candidato presidencial de los Estados Unidos, La Follette, presentó una resolución al Senado que fue aprobada por la Legislatura de Wisconsin. Pidió la retirada inmediata de las tropas estadounidenses de Rusia. El 5 de septiembre de 1919, el influyente senador Borah declaró en el Senado: “Señor presidente, no estamos en guerra con Rusia. El Congreso no declaró la guerra al pueblo ruso. El pueblo de los Estados Unidos no quiere ir a la guerra con Rusia". Bajo la influencia de tales discursos* en el verano de 1919, comenzó la retirada de las tropas intervencionistas estadounidenses del norte de Rusia. En abril de 1920, las tropas estadounidenses también se retiraron del Lejano Oriente.*

En Gran Bretaña se produjeron poderosas protestas contra la intervención. Concentraciones masivas se reunieron allí bajo el lema "¡Manos fuera de Rusia!". Los sindicatos exigieron la retirada de las tropas británicas del país soviético y amenazaron con boicotear el envío de suministros militares para los generales blancos. Los ánimos rebeldes también crecieron entre los soldados británicos que participaron en las campañas de la Entente. En una circular secreta, el Ministro de Guerra W. Churchill preguntó: "¿Se están creando consejos de soldados en el ejército?"
Hubo un motín en los buques de guerra de los intervencionistas franceses en el sur de Ucrania. El 19 de abril de 1919, los marineros de los acorazados franceses Jean Bar, France, Mirabeau, Justis y Vergniaud exigieron que los enviaran a casa. Luego, el motín se extendió a los cruceros "Waldeck Russo" y "Brune", así como a los destructores "Fonokonno" y "Mamluk". El gobierno francés se vio obligado a retirar sus buques de guerra de Rusia.

La derrota de los ejércitos blancos, abastecidos por la Entente, obligó a la dirección de las potencias occidentales a abandonar temporalmente los planes para el derrocamiento inmediato del poder soviético y comenzar a realizar reformas sociales en sus países para evitar revoluciones como la que se produjo. En Rusia. Pronto, el Consejo de la Entente levantó el bloqueo económico de la Rusia soviética, y luego los países líderes de Europa occidental comenzaron a restablecer las relaciones comerciales y diplomáticas con el país soviético.

*La expulsión de los invasores extranjeros de nuestro país tuvo lugar dos meses antes de la firma del Tratado sobre la Formación de la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas.* La victoria del pueblo soviético sobre los invasores de los principales países del mundo y sus mercenarios se convirtió en una prueba convincente del poder de las ideas de la Revolución de Octubre. 
Señalando la superioridad de los principios de la nueva organización social, la *Declaración sobre la Formación de la URSS, publicada en Pravda el 30 de diciembre de 1922*, destacaba que "sólo gracias a ellos" las repúblicas soviéticas lograron repeler los ataques de los imperialistas. del mundo entero, interior y exterior". 
Aunque los invasores japoneses todavía tenían el norte de Sakhalin en sus manos hasta 1925, y los agentes extranjeros apoyaron las atrocidades de Basmachi en Asia Central,
https://gazeta-pravda.ru/issue/120-31323-27-oktyabrya-2022-goda/nashestvie120-22/ - zinc


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Me voy al sur y me excavo una cueva molona de tres habitaciones !!!.



piillate una moza low cost y a vivir del cuento


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Siempre que habláis de nekanes, me viene a la cabeza la Nekane de Graná y...en fin, no sigo.



foto y datos biometricos de la misma ya


----------



## Argentium (25 Nov 2022)

El Presidente del Consejo Europeo viaja a China el día 1 de diciembre para mantener reuniones de alto nivel con las autoridades del país.


----------



## Don Luriio (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Es muy cansina la insistencia en el off topic del integrismo de origen judeocristiano y cómo persistís en la apología de la represión de las libertades sobre las opciones vitales individuales.
> 
> 
> Resulta al menos curiosa la reiteración obsesiva de estos bastiones del nacional-catolicismo en derivar, sin venir a cuento, cualquier vindicación de las libertades de los adultos sobre su propia existencia, cuerpo y mente, al terreno de la pedofilia, la perversión de menores, el uso de torticero de las leyes en ellos,…. Hace sospechar de una fijación suya proyectando sobre los demás las propias desviaciones inconfesables. No sería de extrañar, recordemos que los más grandes, persistentes y reconocidos abusadores de niños y jóvenes han sido los curas católicos.
> ...



¿Y quién decide lo que es irrenunciable?, ¿el derecho al aborto es irrenunciable?. En una sociedad en la que no nacieran niños y los viejos estuvieran muriendo de hambre porque nadie trabaja, ¿es lícito anunciar condones por la tele?, ¿y clínicas abortivas?..."aborte en el mes del black friday, con el segundo aborto le ligamos las trompas grátis".


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

en 6 meses los funcis escala A y los langostos pensión máxima van a estar muy buscados por las mujeres ya veréis


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Nov 2022)

magufone dijo:


> U*k*ra*ï*na???
> Reverte no lo ha escrito, diria yo...



*Off-topic lingüístico -> linguuistico (pronunciese como una u larga)*

Bueno lo cierto es que Ukraïna, no existe, ni como 404, ni como palabra,
en Ingles es Ukraine, en español Ucrania y en catalán si existe con la diéresis pero sin la K, Ucraïna.
Pronúnciese_ Ucrai-ina con las dos "i" separadas no como una "i" larga a diferencia del español_, como_ raïn (racimo de uvas),_ _r_ai-in_ o_ _Montjouïc,_ Montjoui-ic


----------



## JAGGER (25 Nov 2022)

Ucrania recupera el suministro eléctrico, Rusia se quedó sin ejército.


Ajedrez.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Es todo tan infantil...


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pero ya saliste de Venezuela o estas allí resistiendo a diario el acoso sesual al que te someten las venezolanas?



Soy más español que la tortilla de patatas...


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ha exigido, pero estos americanos quien coño se creen que son..



Pues se creen que son... ¡americanos!


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Traducción plis....



Coneja con novio "especialista en IT" se fija en electricista. Arestovich es de la escuela sudapollesca extrema. La semana que viene le dicen que en Ucrania se esta pasando hambre y el HDLGP sacaría algún chiste al respecto en su Twitter o Instagram, a pelo y sin complejos. Este es el que dijo que las cifras de bajas rusas se multiplicaban a conveniencia con fines propagandísticos. Lo dijo en una entrevista grabada en video y con la cabeza ALTA. Es mi puto ídolo (lo digo sin ironía; me gusta la basca que va tan sobrada que nada le afecta...).

Trasladado a España, coneja novia de forotanero moja braga viendo pasar a moronegro con peinado pelochocho y zapas sin calcetines


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Soy más español que la tortilla de patatas...



No hasta que no pidas que nos manden el oro que nos deben...


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Nov 2022)

Ukrenergo está desarrollando un mecanismo para importar electricidad de Europa a Ucrania, dijo la compañía


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tenéis un cacao mental impresionante. Investiga sobre lo que opinaba el Che sobre la homosexualidad o la política natalista de Stalin o Ceaușescu....
> La sexualidad, "las opciones de género" y todo ese cacao identitario no son de derechas ni de izquierdas. Os la han colado pero bien. Ni siquiera el feminismo clásico lo es, en origen era un movimiento burgués y para burguesas, como lo es la ola actual de los techos de cristal de las ejecutivas, pero que no les importan una mierda las cajeras del súper.
> Iberdrola y el Santander se parten el culo desde sus carrozas del Orgullo madrileño, mientras roban a manos llenas. A disfrutar del capitalismo inclusivo y diverso.
> Por mi parte fin del OT.



Pues yo creo argumentar con bastante raciocinio y coherencia, frente a las sentencias-memés lapidarios de los liberticidas nacional-catolicistas como para "tener un caco mental". Esgrimir "tienes un cacao ,mental" (y quien lo dice sobrentiende que le asiste la razón por nacimiento) es una forma de eludir el debate cuando no se tienen evidencias sólidas.

Vaya argumento erudito y " de calidad": interpretar que a la izquierda "le han colado" las luchas por los derechos de pensamiento, tendencia sexual, igualdad de la mujer, natalidad, derecho a la muerte digna (que son derechos transversales, ni de izquierda ni de derecha),...: citando a Stalin y Ceausescu como "no partidarios", como si estos dictadores fueran el referente y faro indiscutible de la doctrina a seguir por los movimientos de superación del capitalismo. ¿No tienes nada mejor elaborado? Esto es lo que adoctrinan en los círculos filo nazis.

Y vaya visión simplista y maniquea sobre el origén burgés o proletario de una reivindicación humana para desacreditarla, o sobre el aprovechamiento comercial que intentan hacen las empresas de cualquier causas justa que les reporten beneficios (asociaciones contra el cáncer, investigación enfermedades raras, club de extensión del deporte o la cultura,...). Tu mismo puedes buscar miles de ejemplos adicionales.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Nov 2022)

Nuestras tropas avanzaron con éxito en Svatov y entraron en Novoselovskoye en donde están realizando operaciones de asalto para liberar el pueblo, el cual fue ocupado por el enemigo durante la ofensiva de otoño.


----------



## Yomateix (25 Nov 2022)

Este tio es tonto y se piensa que todos los Europeos lo son....y no desgraciadamente solo lo son algunos, pero suelen ser los que están al mando. Pues nada, ya que no estamos ayudando a Ucrania, mejor no enviar más armas, ni millones, ni electricidad pagada por los Europeos, ni grupos electrógenos, ni etc etc Europa no tenía ningún problema con Rusia hasta que EEUU nos dijo que teníamos que ayudar por sus intereses a Ucrania, al contrario, Rusia era nuestro proveedor más barato de gas y petróleo. Pero no estamos ayudando a Ucrania a costa de todos los Europeos....no te j....aún nos están haciendo un favor los Ucranianos. Que cara más dura la de este hombre que no es la primera vez que suelta estas perlas en lugar de agradecer el esfuerzo de todos los Europeos por ayudar a un país con el que no tenemos nada que ver por meterse en una guerra que sabían era muy posible por querer entrar en la UE y en la Otan (pese a haber pactado en el pasado no hacerlo)


*Zelenski dice que Europa debe evitar la división y fijar un precio bajo para el petróleo ruso*

"*Europa se está ayudando a sí misma. No está ayudando a Ucrania a enfrentarse a Rusia*, está ayudando a Europa a enfrentarse a la agresión rusa", añadió.


Y por otro lado, más y más millones, esta vez de EEUU:

*EE.UU. concede 400 millones de dólares adicionales de ayuda militar a Ucrania*


----------



## vegahermosa (25 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tenéis un cacao mental impresionante. Investiga sobre lo que opinaba el Che sobre la homosexualidad o la política natalista de Stalin o Ceaușescu....
> La sexualidad, "las opciones de género" y todo ese cacao identitario no son de derechas ni de izquierdas. Os la han colado pero bien. Ni siquiera el feminismo clásico lo es, en origen era un movimiento burgués y para burguesas, como lo es la ola actual de los techos de cristal de las ejecutivas, pero que no les importan una mierda las cajeras del súper.
> Iberdrola y el Santander se parten el culo desde sus carrozas del Orgullo madrileño, mientras roban a manos llenas. A disfrutar del capitalismo inclusivo y diverso.
> Por mi parte fin del OT.



stalin declaro la homosexualidad como un delito


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No considero un insulto que se me llame Venezolano, considero un insulto la intención que lleva al decirlo... Estoy convencido que si Bolivar se hubiera muerto al nacer ahora mismo España y Hispano America viviriamos mucho mejor y no seríamos el mojón que somos ahora.



No tengo esa confianza que pareces tener. Bolivar es simplemente una anécdota. Hubiera surgido otro caudillo carismático. La situación en panchoamerica era "elite descendiente de españoles queriendo todo el pastel para ellos". Lo vivimos hoy en dia en Talufistan: el Mocho es un puto criollo, lo mismo que Petit Aragonés. Esa actitud ante los pasteles la llevamos en el ADN.

De ahi que los anglos no tuvieran que soltar presa hasta los 60 del siglo 20. No crearon una clase criolla que se pudiera venir arriba llegado el caso. Los mandaban a todos "a casa" a estudiar y a meterla en caliente, con lo que la conexión con la metrópoli era directa, sin filtros locales folclóricos. Y nada de meterla en chocho nativo abiertamente, que ya se sabe que en donde hay confianza, da asco. El anglo nace "jefe de plantación", el español nacía "soldado" y asi nos ha ido...


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> No hasta que no pidas que nos manden el oro que nos deben...



Negativo, nacido en Madrid con varias generaciones de madrileños por parte de madre y leones de pura cepa por parte de padre, asín que de venezolano res de res.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> ¿Y quién decide lo que es irrenunciable?, ¿el derecho al aborto es irrenunciable?. En una sociedad en la que no nacieran niños y los viejos estuvieran muriendo de hambre porque nadie trabaja, ¿es lícito anunciar condones por la tele?, ¿y clínicas abortivas?..."aborte en el mes del black friday, con el segundo aborto le ligamos las trompas grátis".



Al ignore, por razones obvias.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Sabe que no puede esperar piedad del enemigo.
> 
> PD- Al inicio de la guerra en Siria, un yihadista de manos temblorosas, grabo como un soldado gubernamental herido gravemente, tendido en el suelo, entre los escombros de una fabrica, con medio cuerpo paralizado y posiblemente ciego, con la mano derecha palpo su chaleco portaequipo, encontro una granada de mano, le quito la anilla de seguridad y la acerco a la cabeza...



Y también aquel joven spetsnaz que viéndose rodeado envió sus coordenadas a su mando para que bombardeasen su posición. Creo recordar que estaba casado con una hija pequeña o en camino.


----------



## ZARGON (25 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Primero, creo que ese informe es falso o falaz.
> Detras de una supuesta critica intenta mostrar que Ucrania no lo esta pasando tan mal.
> Segundo. En el remoto caso que fuese cierto, que mierda estan haciendo ucranianos en edad de reclutamiento a estas alturas, viviendo bajo un regimen nazi que los odia por su origen.
> Tercero. Vacia la zona para que se asienten inmigrantes del oeste?
> ...



Cuando se dice rusos contra rusos son los rusosparlantes del este.
Todo el que haya nacido en Jarkov por ejemplo es un ruso.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Este tio es tonto y se piensa que todos los Europeos lo son....y no desgraciadamente solo lo son algunos, pero suelen ser los que están al mando. Pues nada, ya que no estamos ayudando a Ucrania, mejor no enviar más armas, ni millones, ni electricidad pagada por los Europeos, ni grupos electrógenos, ni etc etc Europa no tenía ningún problema con Rusia hasta que EEUU nos dijo que teníamos que ayudar por sus intereses a Ucrania, al contrario, Rusia era nuestro proveedor más barato de gas y petróleo. Pero no estamos ayudando a Ucrania a costa de todos los Europeos....no te j....aún nos están haciendo un favor los Ucranianos. Que cara más dura la de este hombre que no es la primera vez que suelta estas perlas en lugar de agradecer el esfuerzo de todos los Europeos por ayudar a un país con el que no tenemos nada que ver por meterse en una guerra que sabían era muy posible por querer entrar en la UE y en la Otan (pese a haber pactado en el pasado no hacerlo)
> 
> *Zelenski dice que Europa debe evitar la división y fijar un precio bajo para el petróleo ruso*
> 
> ...



Os alterais por las cosas de Ze    Ze es Ze. A Ze le escriben las cosas y luego toca de oídas cuando a veces le dejan salirse un poco del guion. Ze es como el cuervo aquel de Moreno, pero con camiseta.

Probablemente no tenga ni puta idea de lo que esta diciendo en conjunto. A Ze hay que aceptarlo y quererlo como es, sin mas. Un tío que ha comprado a sus biegos un zulillo en Israel por 8-9 millones de napos (que nunca se sabra de donde han salido de verdad) y al mismo tiempo anda pidiendo esfuerzos hasta a los portugueses del Algarve...


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> No tengo esa confianza que pareces tener. Bolivar es simplemente una anécdota. Hubiera surgido otro caudillo carismático. La situación en panchoamerica era "elite descendiente de españoles queriendo todo el pastel para ellos". Lo vivimos hoy en dia en Talufistan: el Mocho es un puto criollo, lo mismo que Petit Aragonés. Esa actitud ante los pasteles la llevamos en el ADN.
> 
> De ahi que los anglos no tuvieran que soltar presa hasta los 60 del siglo 20. No crearon una clase criolla que se pudiera venir arriba llegado el caso. Los mandaban a todos "a casa" a estudiar y a meterla en caliente, con lo que la conexión con la metrópoli era directa, sin filtros locales folclóricos. Y nada de meterla en chocho nativo abiertamente, que ya se sabe que en donde hay confianza, da asco. El anglo nace "jefe de plantación", el español nacía "soldado" y asi nos ha ido...



Pues posiblemente tengas razón, va en nuestro ADN, pero me gusta pensar que si no hubiera sido por eso ahora las cosas serían muy diferentes.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Negativo, nacido en Madrid con varias generaciones de madrileños por parte de madre y leones de pura cepa por parte de padre, asín que de venezolano res de res.



Tus papeles dicen eso y te creo. Pero un español de verdad lo tiene que demostrar exigiendo al panchitado que nos manden el oro que no nos pudimos llevar por problemas técnicos...

Yo soy casi al 100% vizcaíno (hay por ahi algo de sangre aragonesa, muy lejos en el horizonte) y todas las mañanas pienso en el oro que nos deben los panchos  en eso baso mi profunda españolidad. Sin el oro no hay paraíso.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues posiblemente tengas razón, va en nuestro ADN, pero me gusta pensar que si no hubiera sido por eso ahora las cosas serían muy diferentes.



Todos con pintas de Neymar jr. Simplemente lo hemos retrasado un par de cientos de años.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Tus papeles dicen eso y te creo. Pero un español de verdad lo tiene que demostrar exigiendo al panchitado que nos manden el oro que no nos pudimos llevar por problemas técnicos...
> 
> Yo soy casi al 100% vizcaíno (hay por ahi algo de sangre aragonesa, muy lejos en el horizonte) y todas las mañanas pienso en el oro que nos deben los panchos  en eso baso mi profunda españolidad. Sin el oro no hay paraíso.



Los panchos solo son los guardianes de nuestro oro, eso es así desde que llegamos a las Americas. Me uno a tu reclamación 100%


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Hablando de panchos y de mezclas, me sorprendió la selección portuguesa. En su día, la generación de Figo y toda aquella basca, fueron unos grandes moja/rompebragas, con sus pintas de galanes de culebrón. Ahora son una banda de Alfredolandas de los 60 compadreando con algún negro, para darle color al equipo...

Les habrá llegado el reguetón?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Los panchos solo son los guardianes de nuestro oro, eso es así desde que llegamos a las Americas. Me uno a tu reclamación 100%



 Me gusta tu concepto: guardianes de NUESTRO oro; con un par de cojones. Ni Arestovich.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Este tio es tonto y se piensa que todos los Europeos lo son....y no desgraciadamente solo lo son algunos, pero suelen ser los que están al mando. Pues nada, ya que no estamos ayudando a Ucrania, mejor no enviar más armas, ni millones, ni electricidad pagada por los Europeos, ni grupos electrógenos, ni etc etc Europa no tenía ningún problema con Rusia hasta que EEUU nos dijo que teníamos que ayudar por sus intereses a Ucrania, al contrario, Rusia era nuestro proveedor más barato de gas y petróleo. Pero no estamos ayudando a Ucrania a costa de todos los Europeos....no te j....aún nos están haciendo un favor los Ucranianos. Que cara más dura la de este hombre que no es la primera vez que suelta estas perlas en lugar de agradecer el esfuerzo de todos los Europeos por ayudar a un país con el que no tenemos nada que ver por meterse en una guerra que sabían era muy posible por querer entrar en la UE y en la Otan (pese a haber pactado en el pasado no hacerlo)
> 
> 
> *Zelenski dice que Europa debe evitar la división y fijar un precio bajo para el petróleo ruso*
> ...



Traducido, quieren que los europeos se queden sin petróleo ruso…vaya no me lo esperaba…más petróleo para los asiáticos….


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Entro en Telegram, veo esta foto con su correspondiente pie y...

Ze esta poco combativo y disruptor últimamente; el que dice 30 napos, puede decir 3 o 0,3. Total, cuando las chorradas te salen gratis, no hay limites poniendo topes a precios o a lo que sea...

9 meses poniendo cara de caudillo y con la misma camiseta. Al Pacino, aficionado.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Soy más español que la tortilla de patatas...



ósea nada des ser acosado por venesolanas ni de sesual vamos estas jodido como todos


----------



## Loignorito (25 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272122
> 
> *Un disgusto, no poder leerte, no te olvides de tomar la medicacion Woke !!!. *



Yo a él sí que lo he enviado al ignore.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ósea nada des ser acosado por venesolanas ni de sesual vamos estas jodido como todos



Así es, nada de panchitas sesuales ni res.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Pues yo creo argumentar con bastante raciocinio y coherencia, frente a las sentencias-memés lapidarios de los liberticidas nacional-catolicistas como para "tener un caco mental". Esgrimir "tienes un cacao ,mental" (y quien lo dice sobrentiende que le asiste la razón por nacimiento) es una forma de eludir el debate cuando no se tienen evidencias sólidas.
> 
> Vaya argumento erudito y " de calidad": interpretar que a la izquierda "le han colado" las luchas por los derechos de pensamiento, tendencia sexual, igualdad de la mujer, natalidad, derecho a la muerte digna (que son derechos transversales, ni de izquierda ni de derecha),...: citando a Stalin y Ceausescu como "no partidarios", como si estos dictadores fueran el referente y faro indiscutible de la doctrina a seguir por los movimientos de superación del capitalismo. ¿No tienes nada mejor elaborado? Esto es lo que adoctrinan en los círculos filo nazis.
> 
> Y vaya visión simplista y maniquea sobre el origén burgés o proletario de una reivindicación humana para desacreditarla, o sobre el aprovechamiento comercial que intentan hacen las empresas de cualquier causas justa que les reporten beneficios (asociaciones contra el cáncer, investigación enfermedades raras, club de extensión del deporte o la cultura,...). Tu mismo puedes buscar miles de ejemplos adicionales.



Todo el rollo de la ideología de género y del wokismo, sinceramente como persona de izquierdas, me suena poco a izquierda, es más una cuestión liberal. Todo lo que no sea lucha de clases, es salirse de la lucha y hacerle el juego al liberalismo.

Eso de que una persona pueda negar la simple biología y sentirse lo que no es, y que haya leyes que según el sexo (sea el real o el que tú digas que tienes), raza, etc, de la víctima o del victimario las penas sean diferentes, pues poco socialista me suena. Me recuerda más a las leyes del antiguo régimen. 

Y mira, si Juan quiere llamarme Juana, pues haya él, cada uno que con su vida haga lo que quiera, pero no quieras que uno comulgue con ruedas de molinos.

EDITO: estos movimientos, como la chorrada del lenguaje inclusivo, no surge de la sociedad. Es un movimiento de las élites, viene de arriba a abajo, lee a Marx.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Así es, nada de panchitas sesuales ni res.



Gran problema siempre. Para invadir y dominar hace falta mucho puritanismo, para no dejarse llevar por tontunas. Uno esta allí para mandar y esquilmar, no para empujar y hacer amigos.

Esa es la esencia de la derrota del Imperio Español; no se entendía la misión a un nivel conceptual profundo.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> stalin declaro la homosexualidad como un delito



deduzco que tus padres aún viven, sino imagino que te habrías largado ya de nekanistan, cuando estes ya solo, huye de allí salvajemente.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

La OTAN sigue con lo de meter a Ucrania dentro, así vamos a llevar a la paz en el 2040.

Secretario General de la OTAN:

"Un invierno aterrador espera a Ucrania".

"Las puertas de la OTAN están abiertas para la membresía de Ucrania".

"La tarea más urgente ahora es, por supuesto, brindar asistencia militar a Ucrania para evitar que Putin gane en Ucrania, pero para que Ucrania libere sus territorios y siga siendo un estado soberano".

"La OTAN ha ampliado la producción de municiones de estilo soviético para Ucrania".

"Al brindar asistencia militar a Ucrania, aumentamos las posibilidades de paz".


----------



## EGO (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Todo el rollo de* la ideología de género y del wokismo*, sinceramente como persona de izquierdas*, me suena poco a izquierda*, es más una cuestión liberal.



A ver si como buen rojo que eres consigues retorcerlo un poco mas y acabas culpando a Franco o Hitler.

Yo se que tu puedes....


----------



## amcxxl (25 Nov 2022)

"Los ucranianos están listos para vivir sin luz ni calor durante dos o tres años" - la esposa de Zelensky, Olena Zelenska


----------



## Xan Solo (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Todo el rollo de la ideología de género y del wokismo, sinceramente como persona de izquierdas, me suena poco a izquierda, es más una cuestión liberal. Todo lo que no sea lucha de clases, es salirse de la lucha y hacerle el juego al liberalismo.
> 
> Eso de que una persona pueda negar la simple biología y sentirse lo que no es, y que haya leyes que según el sexo (sea el real o el que tú digas que tienes), raza, etc, de la víctima o del victimario las penas sean diferentes, pues poco socialista me suena. Me recuerda más a las leyes del antiguo régimen.
> 
> ...



La ideología de género es un cut and paste cambiando lucha de clases por lucha de géneros. Mucha de esa ideología usa retórica marxista que ya era rancia en los 80 reconvertida, y sobre todo lógica circular de programación neurolingüística barata.
Ideas de laboratorio de universidad yanqui.


----------



## mazuste (25 Nov 2022)

Interesante articulo del Escobar, que dice, entre otras cosas:
*
Las actuales tácticas rusas son lo más opuesto a la teoría militar de la fuerza
concentrada desarrollada por Napoleón...

...La Guerra Eléctrica se está manejando esencialmente como una táctica -
que conduce a la eventual imposición de los términos de Rusia en un posible 
armisticio (que ni la inteligencia anglo-usana ni el vasallo de la OTAN quieren)...









Electric War


Current Russian tactics are the absolute opposite of the military theory of concentrated force developed by Napoleon, Pepe Escobar writes. Footfalls echo in the memory…




strategic-culture.org




*


----------



## Lego. (25 Nov 2022)

Ya son 16 senadores de los dos partidos en EEUU exigiendo la entrega a Ucrania de Drones avanzados (Gray Eagles y Predators)





__





Cargando…






www.ernst.senate.gov


----------



## Argentium (25 Nov 2022)

*El presidente de Ucrania, Zelenskiy, pide que el tope del precio del petróleo ruso de la UE se fije en $ 30 por barril, no en los $ 60 o $ 70 propuestos.*
12:50 || 25/11/2022


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Entro en Telegram, veo esta foto con su correspondiente pie y...
> 
> Ze esta poco combativo y disruptor últimamente; el que dice 30 napos, puede decir 3 o 0,3. Total, cuando las chorradas te salen gratis, no hay limites poniendo topes a precios o a lo que sea...
> 
> ...



Le falta poco para que se ponga gafas de sol...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Todo el rollo de la ideología de género y del wokismo, sinceramente como persona de izquierdas, me suena poco a izquierda, es más una cuestión liberal. Todo lo que no sea lucha de clases, es salirse de la lucha y hacerle el juego al liberalismo.
> 
> Eso de que una persona pueda negar la simple biología y sentirse lo que no es, y que haya leyes que según el sexo (sea el real o el que tú digas que tienes), raza, etc, de la víctima o del victimario las penas sean diferentes, pues poco socialista me suena. Me recuerda más a las leyes del antiguo régimen.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en todo, yo también soy una persona de Izquierdas y me parece que el gobierno se ha dedicado a reconocer derechos a colectivos como el de LGTBI en lugar de derogar las reformas laborales de Zapatero y Rajoy o la ley mordaza que son leyes que afectan seriamente a todos los trabajadores.

Y no vale decir que UP tiene solo 30 diputados, si tienen fuerza para una cosa deberían tenerla para temas fundamentales que nos afectan a todos, no a una minoría.

Eso y la cagada del ponerse a favor de la OTAN, aplaudiendo a Zelenski en el congreso, sacar comunicados en solidaridad con Ucrania e incluso la belicista de Yolanda Díaz apoyando el envío de armas a Ucrania hace que directamente no cuenten con mi voto, por primera vez estos hdlgp van a hacer que me abstenga de votar a nadie.


----------



## UNKAS (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Miserable eres tú y tu puto país asqueroso de mierda.
> 
> No nos daís ninguna pena ni sentimos simpatía por vosotros, sois culpables de no rebelaros ante un golpe de estado fascista y de apoyarlo.
> 
> ...



*

Perdone lisensiado, los españoles decimos San Martin. Puede que allí donde vives los chanchos se sacrifique en San Quintin, pero no aquí en España. La has cagado, guapacha.*


----------



## Leros (25 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El presidente de Ucrania, Zelenskiy, pide que el tope del precio del petróleo ruso de la UE se fije en $ 30 por barril, no en los $ 60 o $ 70 propuestos.*
> 12:50 || 25/11/2022



Claro que si, lo van a regalar. 
Que deje de meterse mierda porque se le va


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> La ideología de género es un cut and paste cambiando lucha de clases por lucha de géneros. Mucha de esa ideología usa retórica marxista que ya era rancia en los 80 reconvertida, y sobre todo lógica circular de programación neurolingüística barata.
> Ideas de laboratorio de universidad yanqui.



Sí, una especie de cóctel de ideas de la Escuela de Frankfurt, viejos dogmas reciclados para darle una pátina de marxismo, algo de "French Theory" (Foucault, Derrida), puritanismo y liberalismo americanos... Un engendro pergeñado en los campus estadounidenses y exportado al resto de Occidente.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ya son 16 senadores de los dos partidos en EEUU exigiendo la entrega a Ucrania de Drones avanzados (Gray Eagles y Predators)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aún no han acabado de digerir lo de Vietnam después de mil películas tratando de arreglarlo.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> A ver si como buen rojo que eres consigues retorcerlo un poco mas y acabas culpando a Franco o Hitler.
> 
> Yo se que tu puedes....



Creo que no he sido preciso, soy socialista (no comunista) porque soy votante del PSOE desde hace ya 24 años, creo en lo público. Creo que el mejor sistema económico para la sociedad es el libre mercado vigilado por el Estado, modelo mixto como el que tenemos en la EU.

Pero a lo que vamos, todo esto del wokismo es liberalismo en estado puro. "Sed lo que quieras, que la sociedad no te influya" a mí no me suena a comunismo por ninguna parte.

Sobre Hitler y Franco, buena gente no era, eso lo sabe hasta mi perro.

p.d. estamos en el hilo de la guerra, yo dejo el tema este de la ideología de género.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Creo que no he sido preciso, soy socialista (no comunista) porque* soy votante del PSOE desde hace ya 24 años. *Creo que el mejor sistema económico para la sociedad es el libre mercado vigilado por el Estado, modelo mixto como el que tenemos en la EU.
> 
> Pero a lo que vamos, todo esto del wokismo es liberalismo en estado puro. "Sed lo que quieras, que la sociedad no te influya" a mí no me suena a comunismo por ninguna parte.
> 
> Sobre Hitler y Franco, buena gente no era, eso lo sabe hasta mi perro.



Llevas jodiendo a todos lo españoles desde hace 24 años. ¿Qué te hemos hecho?.


----------



## Trajanillo (25 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Gran problema siempre. Para invadir y dominar hace falta mucho puritanismo, para no dejarse llevar por tontunas. Uno esta allí para mandar y esquilmar, no para empujar y hacer amigos.
> 
> Esa es la esencia de la derrota del Imperio Español; no se entendía la misión a un nivel conceptual profundo.



Fuimos de buen rollito a mezclarnos, los españoles siempre hemos sido muy progres ya desde la antigüedad


----------



## ATDTn (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en todo, yo también soy una persona de Izquierdas y me parece que el gobierno se ha dedicado a reconocer derechos a colectivos como el de LGTBI en lugar de derogar las reformas laborales de Zapatero y Rajoy o la ley mordaza que son leyes que afectan seriamente a todos los trabajadores.
> 
> Y no vale decir que UP tiene solo 30 diputados, si tienen fuerza para una cosa deberían tenerla para temas fundamentales que nos afectan a todos, no a una minoría.
> 
> Eso y la cagada del ponerse a favor de la OTAN, aplaudiendo a Zelenski en el congreso, sacar comunicados en solidaridad con Ucrania e incluso la belicista de Yolanda Díaz apoyando el envío de armas a Ucrania hace que directamente no cuenten con mi voto, por primera vez estos hdlgp van a hacer que me abstenga de votar a nadie.



No hay ninguno bueno 
Y no me vale el que el otro sea peor


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Lego. (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> porque soy votante del PSOE desde hace ya 24 años



Y de repente sueltas eso. Flipo. Votas eso que dices detestar, a un partido que eres consciente de que está arrasando con tu forma de vida y con todo lo que defiendes. Pero como lleva tu logo de toda la vida, pues qué se le va a hacer...

"Ser de izquierda" es el cuelgue más destructivo imaginable. Para vosotros y para todos.

Pues que sepas que "tu partido" te considera extremaultraderecha y te metería en la cárcel por no tragarte la viogen o las pateras.

En fin... sí, dejemos el tema.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Llevas jodiendo a todos lo españoles desde hace 24 años. ¿Qué te hemos hecho?.



El mal menor.

Por cierto, para acabar por mi parte sobre esto.

Hoy llevé a mis hijos de 4 años al cole, este es su tercer día, pues todos llevaban algo morado. Me dice la profesora "Veo que no ha recibido el correo sobre el día de hoy", y le dije que sí, pero como estoy en contra de toda violencia contra las personas (sean hombres, mujeres o extraterrestres) no le iba a poner a mis hijos nada morado, que ellos saben que está mal pegar.

Voy a tener grandes momentos con su profesora,


----------



## arriondas (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Creo que no he sido preciso, soy socialista (no comunista) porque soy votante del PSOE desde hace ya 24 años. Creo que el mejor sistema económico para la sociedad es el libre mercado vigilado por el Estado, modelo mixto como el que tenemos en la EU.
> 
> Pero a lo que vamos, todo esto del wokismo es liberalismo en estado puro. "Sed lo que quieras, que la sociedad no te influya" a mí no me suena a comunismo por ninguna parte.
> 
> ...



Esa frase suena más a Aleister Crowley que a Marx, siendo sinceros.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*Londres promete a Ucrania "apoyo vital" de cara al invierno.*
El ministro británico de Asuntos Exteriores, James Cleverly, prometió al líder ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, que el Reino Unido proporcionará un "apoyo práctico crucial" a *Ucrania* de cara al invierno en su guerra contra Rusia, en una visita este viernes a Kiev.

En su reunión con Zelenski, Cleverly prometió que su país destinará otros 3 millones de libras (3,4 millones de euros) en apoyo al llamado Fondo de la Alianza para una *Ucrania* Resiliente, dirigido a reconstruir infraestructura local considerada "vital" que haya sido dañada por los ataques rusos.


----------



## Argentium (25 Nov 2022)

*Energinet de Dinamarca: el lunes se interrumpirá temporalmente el flujo de gas hacia Polonia durante 24 horas.*
13:18 || 25/11/2022


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En un futuro las generaciones posteriores se preguntaran como la UE una organización que se jactaba de ser progresista, democratica y faro de la justicia en el mundo mundial, defendió hasta su desaparición como organización a un país que representaba todo lo contrario de lo que decían defender.



La UE una organización que se jactaba de ser progresista, democratica y faro de la justicia en el mundo mundial...* "Dime de lo que presumes y te diré de lo que careces"*.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia que los rusos dejaron en su retirada explosivos en juguetes.*
El Gobierno de *Ucrania* denunció este viernes que los soldados rusos, en su retirada de la sureña ciudad de Jersón, han dejado explosivos escondidos en el interior de juguetes, lo que incrementa el peligro para la población civil.

Rostyslav Smirnov, asesor del Ministerio del Interior de *Ucrania*, realizó esta afirmación durante la emisión del denominado "teletón nacional", un programa benéfico que emiten simultáneamente todos los canales de televisión ucranianos, según informa la agencia local Ukrinform.

Smirnov explicó que, tras la salida de los soldados rusos de la ciudad, la única capital importante que Moscú ha llegado a ocupar totalmente, la labor principal del Ejército ucraniano es desminar la zona para hacerla segura.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> El mal menor.
> 
> Por cierto, para acabar por mi parte sobre esto.
> 
> ...



1. Cambia de cole
2. No es nada comparado con lo que te espera porque tú así lo has votado
3. Redímete y deja de votar al cáncer PSOE


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*Georgia dice que los ataques a infraestructuras en Ucrania son "crímenes de guerra"*
La presidenta de Georgia, Salomé Zurabishvili, aseguró este viernes que los ataques rusos contra las infraestructuras energéticas en *Ucrania* son "crímenes de guerra" que provocan una crisis humanitaria.

"Son unos inaceptables crímenes de guerra, cuyo objetivo es la población civil", escribió Zurabishvili en Twitter. La mandataria georgiana aseguró que Tiflis continuará prestando un "firme" apoyo a *Ucrania.*


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> *Totalmente de acuerdo en todo, yo también soy una persona de Izquierdas y me parece que el gobierno se ha dedicado a reconocer derechos a colectivos como el de LGTBI en lugar de derogar las reformas laborales de Zapatero y Rajoy o la ley mordaza que son leyes que afectan seriamente a todos los trabajadores.*



OK ... de acuerdo ... pero imagínate si además de joderte el bolsillo se dedican a husmearte al bragueta, a decirte que tienes que hacer con el pito y a amargarte la vida si vas por libre ... Una cosa es exprimir al ganao y otra exprimirlo y no dejarle respirar .... 



> Y no vale decir que UP tiene solo 30 diputados, si tienen fuerza para una cosa deberían tenerla para temas fundamentales que nos afectan a todos, no a una minoría.



Claro que vale. No es lo mismo 30 que 250. Y hay otro factor: la resistencia que van a oponer a tus medidas. Para que lo entiendas ... a florentino, en el fondo y aunque sea un beato de misa diaria, le suda la polla lo que haga la gente con las cosas de mear, pero le encabrona la hostia que le cobren impuestos.

Entonces no hay la misma dificultad para legislar unas cosas y otras. En cualquier caso todo lo que sea legislar a favor de dejar a la gente en paz con sus manías inofensivas me parece bien. Y en el otro aspecto, el económico, hacía décadas que no se veían leyes que beneficiaran al personal como ahora. No es lo que nos gustaría, todos queremos más, pero la correlación de fuerzas es la que es.



> Eso y la cagada del ponerse a favor de la OTAN, aplaudiendo a Zelenski en el congreso, sacar comunicados en solidaridad con Ucrania e incluso la belicista de Yolanda Díaz apoyando el envío de armas a Ucrania hace que directamente no cuenten con mi voto, por primera vez estos hdlgp van a hacer que me abstenga de votar a nadie.



Eso no es ninguna cagada, es lo que hay. Estamos en el bando que estamos, la propaganda dicta lo que dicta, la gente se traga la propaganda, la gente vota y tu te presentas a las elecciones. Si quieres que te voten, ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer: seguir la corriente. Y presuponer que hay "libertad" para decir lo que piensas de verdad es mucho presuponer .... lo mismo García Castellón te empura por apología del terrorismo ruso con pruebas falsas de Villarejo, Ferreras e Inda ...


----------



## Lego. (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> El mal menor.



Cuando tu hija se haga la mastectomía para hacerse trans, humillen a tu hijo por no serlo o, si zafan, te pregunten porqué viven en un barrio que parece Mogadiscio ya meditarás si era "el mal menor"


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Nov 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> "hestamos hinvadidos por los hanglohamericanos" gñe gñe gñe
> 
> Son bases de la alianza de seguridad de la formamos parte, la "Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte".
> 
> En lo de la "sustitución étnica" prefiero no entrar, porque por mi pueden traer 1000 negracos por cada holgazán parásito español como vosotros. Que has hecho tu por mi para que te tenga que llamar hermano, eh?



Son bases militares de una potencia extranjera, con tropa extranjera y material bélico controlado por esa potencia, los EEUU. 
Eso es estar sometido. Como pasaba con los reinos títere de los romanos, que tenían una legión siempre estacionada en un campamento. 
Buen siervo eres y bien adoctrinado. Justificando la sustitución étnica de "tu gente", traidor.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

3 meses más para nuestro espía patrio.


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ucrania recupera el suministro eléctrico, Rusia se quedó sin ejército.
> 
> 
> Ajedrez.



Y sin misiles, y putin morirá en 6 meses, y llegaréis a moscuh,, se te ha olvidado tomar hierba en la pampa?
Mientras tu defiendes a las sionazis, este sionazi se rie de vosotros y de los que van a luchar por Bandera
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania Los ucranianos notan que Zelenski siempre tiene luz, incluso los días en que Kiev está en la oscuridad total. ¿Y qué esperaban? Solo son carne de cañón para su amado Führer. https://t.co/jBNcmnoGlr" / Twitter

Este sionazi ya tendrá tiempo para bailar encima de la polla de Bandera peor en el infierno
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania Vadym Khlupyanets, bailarín de ballet del Teatro de Opereta de Kiev, se fue con Bandera https://t.co/VZyKWqWTnO" / Twitter

Asi empezó la matanza de civiles primero amedrentando con disparos y luego a misilazos jolagranputa, tú de esto y tus amiguitos como @terro6666, @rejon etc... calláis
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania #Rusia Mariupol 2014 https://t.co/4VbCLwwfcZ" / Twitter


----------



## alexforum (25 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Este tio es tonto y se piensa que todos los Europeos lo son....y no desgraciadamente solo lo son algunos, pero suelen ser los que están al mando. Pues nada, ya que no estamos ayudando a Ucrania, mejor no enviar más armas, ni millones, ni electricidad pagada por los Europeos, ni grupos electrógenos, ni etc etc Europa no tenía ningún problema con Rusia hasta que EEUU nos dijo que teníamos que ayudar por sus intereses a Ucrania, al contrario, Rusia era nuestro proveedor más barato de gas y petróleo. Pero no estamos ayudando a Ucrania a costa de todos los Europeos....no te j....aún nos están haciendo un favor los Ucranianos. Que cara más dura la de este hombre que no es la primera vez que suelta estas perlas en lugar de agradecer el esfuerzo de todos los Europeos por ayudar a un país con el que no tenemos nada que ver por meterse en una guerra que sabían era muy posible por querer entrar en la UE y en la Otan (pese a haber pactado en el pasado no hacerlo)
> 
> 
> *Zelenski dice que Europa debe evitar la división y fijar un precio bajo para el petróleo ruso*
> ...



Tengo una idea: fijar el petroleo ruso a 0 y exigir que nos lo den gratis.

Tu k dise?


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Cuando tu hija se haga la mastectomía para hacerse trans, humillen a tu hijo por no serlo o, si zafan, te pregunten porqué viven en un barrio que parece Mogadiscio ya meditarás si era "el mal menor"



Casi casi lo prefiero a que se la folle un cura ....


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*Borrell avisa de que puede haber un enquistamiento de la guerra: "Eso puede pasar aquí"*

El alto representante de la Unión Europea para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell, ha avisado de que en la guerra de Ucrania puede haber un enquistamiento como a su juicio ha ocurrido en el caso de Corea del Norte y Corea del sur: "Eso puede pasar aquí".

En una entrevista este viernes en La 2 y Ràdio 4, ha asegurado que este conflicto puede acabar teniendo "una línea de frente, con violencia controlada y un pacto para que no haya incidentes".

Ha sostenido que la negociación está siempre sobre la mesa, pero ha explicado que todo el que ha ido a hablar con el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha vuelto con el mismo mensaje: "Tengo objetivos militares que tengo que conseguir y mientras no los consiga no volveré de la guerra", ha relatado Borrell.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (25 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Tengo una idea: fijar el petroleo ruso a 0 y exigir que nos lo den gratis.
> 
> Tu k dise?



yo creo q tendrian que pagar pq se lo compremos


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Porque la cultura rusa no ha cambiado en lo profundo, aun durante su etapa socialista, la sociedad rusa era una masa sumisa dirigida por una oligarquía rica y corrupta...Que si, que en occidente también se han dado esos casos, pero no son la norma.
> Y como occidental, elijo vivir y defender nuestra forma de vida como mejor...
> Si los rusos están conformes con su forma de vida o están sometidos? Ese es un debate muy difícil...



Pero que "occidental" ni pollas. Como si occidente fuera una unidad hegemónica.
En "occidente" está la angloesfera que manda y luego los países sumisos. Y dentro esos países hay grados también.
Por no hablar de las culturas, tan diferentes como las mediterráneas o las nórdicas.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (25 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Atención. Los Bastardos y sus putitas van a por todas, intento de revolución de colorines simultanea en Iran y China, en China ha sido coordinado con un ataque biologico sobre Zhengzhou, lo que ha sido aprovechado por los grupos de tareas bastardos para montar una rebelión aprovechando las medidas de COVID 0. Subire mas videos en el hijo de COVID




Lo de Irán está cantado, intentos de "revolución" de colores y cacareo de los mass media de que en Irán la gente se está "rebelando" y que se irán incrementando con el paso de los meses. Conste en acta que personalmente el régimen de los ayatolás me apesta a mierda y que no defiendo ni las ingerencias capitalistas ni esa cosa rara de monarquía místico-religiosa-barbuda, patriarcado místico o como quiera llamarse. Por supuesto que Irán y sus gentes son mucho más que el puto monigote del ayatolá. Pero yo iba al presunto "ataque biológico" sobre Zhengzhou: si es así, ¿porqué no se denuncia públicamente?, ¿porqué no salen los voceros de Papa-Xi a informar abiertamente a la comunidad internacional que de estamos inmersos en una guerra biológica?, ¿China y Rusia también participan, o se ven obligados a participar, o es únicamente cosa de EEUU-OTAN-Europa, o de EEUU en solitario?, ¿quién gana además de los corporaciones farmacéuticas y negocios afines?




Harman dijo:


> *Es importante.*
> 
> Según mi información, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas/SBU están planeando celebrar un evento especial en la región de Sumy para reponer el fondo de intercambio de Ucrania a expensas de la población civil que apoya a Rusia.
> 
> ...




Esa otra parte tenebrosa de la guerra de la que se habla poco.


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Es muy cansina la insistencia en el off topic del integrismo de origen judeocristiano y cómo persistís en la apología de la represión de las libertades sobre las opciones vitales individuales.
> 
> 
> Resulta al menos curiosa la reiteración obsesiva de estos bastiones del nacional-catolicismo en derivar, sin venir a cuento, cualquier vindicación de las libertades de los adultos sobre su propia existencia, cuerpo y mente, al terreno de la pedofilia, la perversión de menores, el uso de torticero de las leyes en ellos,…. Hace sospechar de una fijación suya proyectando sobre los demás las propias desviaciones inconfesables. No sería de extrañar, recordemos que los más grandes, persistentes y reconocidos abusadores de niños y jóvenes han sido los curas católicos.
> ...




Con el argumentario preventivo de esta gente, la iglesia tenía que estar prohibida y sus curas colgados de la picota. Pero no les verás decir una palabra. Por lo visto prefieren que un cura les meta la polla en la boca a sus hijos e hijas a que les salgan maricones ...  

Desde su óptica, y ateniéndonos a hechos probados, pocas cosas corrompen mas la moral de nuestros hijos que los cientos de curas maricones que llevan toda la puta vida educándolos en sus putos colegios. Ni se les ocurre cerrar esos garitos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Nov 2022)

Roy Lugo on Twitter: "Dmitri Kuleba exigió a la UE seguir firme ¡Hasta el último europeo! “Si los ucranianos no estamos cansados, los europeos no tienen derecho moral ni político a cansarse” afirmó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores del Ucroreich. Europa cada vez más esclavizada ¡Felicidades Borrell! https://t.co/ETfyyHQgrn" / Twitter 

puto payaso y sionazi subnormal.....


----------



## alexforum (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> El mal menor.
> 
> Por cierto, para acabar por mi parte sobre esto.
> 
> ...



A mi si fuera padre me acojonaria dejar a mis hijos en el cole hoy dia. El tema es las ideas que le meten en las cabezas cuando tu no estas. Incluso me atreveria a decir que son capaces de ridiculizar a tus hijos en publico de maneras muy sutiles, con los tipicos comentarios graciosos, etc...

Simplemente comentarios del rollo de "es que los papa de Jaime no quieren que vista de morado jijij" delante de toda la clase, para que los otros chiquillos digan "Jaimee por que no vistes de moradoo?? Tus papas por que no estan e ncontra de la violencia contra la mujeer?"

Eso haria por ejemplo a tus crios hacerse sentir como apestados, excluidos. Y la cosa es que son comentarios tan sutiles, contra los sque es dificil luchar. Porque, que vas a decir?

La maestra te diria que estas loco y que ella simplemente dijo algo sin mala intencion, que todo lo demas son cosas de chiquillos, pero que ella "trata a todos los crios por igual" balbla....

Vamos... como si lo viera. Ya se hacia en los 90 cuando yo era crio y sin ser temas "trending topic" o politizados, con esto no me lo quiero ni imaginar.

Andese con ojo forero.


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> 1. Cambia de cole
> 2. No es nada comparado con lo que te espera porque tú así lo has votado
> 3. Redímete y deja de votar al cáncer PSOE



Mejor llevarlos a los curas para que se los follen


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Nov 2022)

ukrania es un pais ficticio como isisrahell, desde hace tiempo es 404 
Spriter Monitor on Twitter: "The end of Ukraine is predicted by astrologers, fortune-tellers and psychics. On the Malakhov show, they say that “Zelensky is the last president,” since there will be no more Ukraine https://t.co/wTov5gPle2" / Twitter


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Estoy viendo ahora mismo la Sexta, y en portada.

"El frío, arma de destrucción masiva".

Se ve que están deseando que Rusia utilice armamento NBQ, y como eso no va a pasar gracias a Ford. Pues ya se inventan armas de destrucción masiva.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

Hoy:


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> *Perdone lisensiado, los españoles decimos San Martin. Puede que allí donde vives los chanchos se sacrifique en San Quintin, pero no aquí en España. La has cagado, guapacha.*



Igual me equivoqué y se dice San Martín, no se, todo puede ser, pero ya le confirmo a su merced que anda totalmente errado.

Pd. ¡Soy Español so burro! O si prefiere algo similar en mi lengua natal... ¡Soc Espanyol, cap de suro!


----------



## Yomateix (25 Nov 2022)

Por supuesto, alguna manera encontrarán de justificarlas o de culpar a los Rusos (como lo del misil, que lo lanza Ucrania en sentido contrario, niegan que sea suyo y además dicen que eran dos....y la culpa es de los Rusos)

*La ONU juzga como auténticas las imágenes de la ejecución de soldados rusos*
Análisis preliminares efectuados por especialistas de la Oficina de Derechos Humanos de la ONU indican que son auténticas las imágenes de vídeo que muestran la aparente ejecución de soldados rusos que se habían rendido, reveló hoy el responsable de este organismo, el alto comisionado Volker Türk.

"Es altamente probable que (las imágenes) sean auténticas en lo que muestran. Las circunstancias reales de la secuencia completa de los eventos debe ser investigada de la manera más extensa posible", indicó el alto comisionado de la ONU para los derechos humanos.


----------



## McNulty (25 Nov 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Pero que "occidental" ni pollas. Como si occidente fuera una unidad hegemónica.
> En "occidente" está la angloesfera que manda y luego los países sumisos. Y dentro esos países hay grados también.
> Por no hablar de las culturas, tan diferentes como las mediterráneas o las nórdicas.



Correcto. Muchos otaneros han olvidado ya el apelativo de PIGS que nos puso la prensa anglosajona. The Economist, si no recuerdo mal.

El que tiene el money manda, y hezpain es un criadillo más en la angloesfera. Tienes a todos los pacopapis mandando a los hijos a colegios bilingües. La victoria cultural anglo sobre las demás subculturas euroccidentales es total.

Rusia no ha querido pasar por el aro, y por eso se la quieren cepillar.


----------



## vegahermosa (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> deduzco que tus padres aún viven, sino imagino que te habrías largado ya de nekanistan, cuando estes ya solo, huye de allí salvajemente.



los padres estan cuidados bien entre el centro de dia y la hermana con los hijos y el marido que les visitan todos los dias a ver como estan.
el problema mio es que nadie me va a pagar debidamente la casa, ni las inversiones que hice en ella, y que con 50 años a donde vas...hay que ser realistas,empezar una nueva vida en otro lugar es para gente joven o gente que este muy bien capitalizada.


----------



## INE (25 Nov 2022)

Ke biba el kalentamientoh wuebal. Ahora mismo en Yakutsk.




Y no estamos ni en diciembre aún, la virgen. Recordemos que Yakutsk es una ciudad de casi 300.000 habitantes,
no una aldea perdida de la mano de Dios.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Igual me equivoqué y se dice San Martín, no se, todo puede ser, pero ya le confirmo a su merced que anda totalmente errado.
> 
> Pd. ¡Soy Español so burro! O si prefiere algo similar en mi lengua natal... ¡Soc Espanyol, cap de suro!



Eso es que como buen español habrá pensado en San Quintín, donde aplastamos a los gabachos. 

Que cansinos los pro ucranianos con identificar a todos los pro rusos con hispanoamericanos. 

p.d. no hay nada malo en ser hispanoamericano.


----------



## arriqui (25 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En un futuro las generaciones posteriores se preguntaran como la UE una organización que se jactaba de ser progresista, democratica y faro de la justicia en el mundo mundial, defendió hasta su desaparición como organización a un país que representaba todo lo contrario de lo que decían defender.



Dime de que presumes y te diré de que careces.


----------



## Praktica (25 Nov 2022)

*24 de Noviembre - Ataques con armas de alta precisión cerca de Kharkiv matan hasta doscientos mercenarios extranjeros*



https://topwar.ru/205725-v-rezultate-udarov-vysokotochnym-oruzhiem-v-rajone-harkova-unichtozheno-do-dvuhsot-inostrannyh-naemnikov-minoborony.html


Hoy, 15:11
tr dee

*Las últimas 24 horas han estado marcadas de nuevo por ataques con armas de alta precisión, pero esta vez no contra la estructura energética de Ucrania, aunque también fue golpeada. El énfasis principal era la aniquilación de mercenarios extranjeros. Según el Ministerio de Defensa, las pérdidas de "gansos salvajes" son muy elevada*s.

*Durante el día de ayer, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo una serie de ataques de alta precisión contra emplazamientos de mercenarios extranjeros. Los polacos fueron alcanzados en la región de Jarkov* y tres emplazamientos de mercenarios fueron alcanzados por las fuerzas rusas cerca de la ciudad de Velykiye Khutory. Según las autoridades militares, murieron hasta 200 "soldados de fortuna" de Polonia. No hay información sobre heridos.
*
También se golpeó a unidades de la llamada "Legión Extranjera" en los distritos de Seversk y Sloviansk;* más de un centenar de mercenarios extranjeros. Además, también fueron destruidos un tanque, dos vehículos blindados y ocho vehículos.

*Los militares, como es habitual, no dan ningún detalle, por lo que es imposible decir exactamente qué medios se utilizaron en estos ataques. Aquí también se podrían haber utilizado Geranios, Iskanders o misiles de crucero lanzados desde bombarderos.*

Además, durante el día fue destruida una estación de radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50 cerca de Veseloe, y un almacén de cohetes y artillería de las FAU fue volado cerca de Kamyshevakha.

El enemigo lanzó dos ataques cerca de Novoselovskoye en Kupianske, pero cayó bajo el fuego de artillería y las acciones de las tropas rusas y fue detenido y empujado de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Las pérdidas de las FAU: hasta 30 militares, tres BMP y cuatro vehículos blindados. En Krasno-Limanske, nuestras fuerzas lanzaron un ataque preventivo cerca de Stelmakhivka y Chervonopopivka. Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en el día ascendieron a doscientos soldados, un tanque, cuatro vehículos blindados de combate y dos camionetas.

Un contraataque de un grupo táctico de la compañía de las FAU fue rechazado cerca de Bakhmutskoye en Donetsk. Hasta 60 militares ucranianos, dos tanques y tres vehículos de combate de infantería fueron destruidos. En la dirección del sur del Donets, el enemigo intentó contraatacar las posiciones de las unidades rusas en las zonas de Novomikhailovka, Novodonetskoye y Novodovarovka, pero fracasó. Más de 50 militares ucranianos, dos vehículos blindados y dos camionetas fueron destruidos.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> OK ... de acuerdo ... pero imagínate si además de joderte el bolsillo se dedican a husmearte al bragueta, a decirte que tienes que hacer con el pito y a amargarte la vida si vas por libre ... Una cosa es exprimir al ganao y otra exprimirlo y no dejarle respirar ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kelden respeto mucho siempre tus posts y en la mayoría de casos coincido contigo, pero no en este caso. He sido votante de IU, PSOE y UP, pero no les vuelvo a votar, a mi no me toman el pelo más.

Y se que nos joderemos todos, se que se privatizará más rápido la Sanidad y la Educación porque entrará la Derecha pero no puedo votarles mientras sigan engañándonos. Han traicionado consensos generalizados en la Izquierda como el "No a la guerra", justifican el envío de armas, etc...

De mi no se ríen mas, y se que lo acabaremos pagando.

Acabo ya con el offtopic, este no es el sitio. Aviso que no responderé a nadie respecto a mis opiniones políticas sobre nuestro país.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Nov 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Pero que "occidental" ni pollas. Como si occidente fuera una unidad hegemónica.
> En "occidente" está la angloesfera que manda y luego los países sumisos. Y dentro esos países hay grados también.
> Por no hablar de las culturas, tan diferentes como las mediterráneas o las nórdicas.



No, si lo que también es muy occidental son los grupitos de gente defendiendo las dictaduras más bananeras y sangrientas solo porque quieren su trocito de pastel


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Ke biba el kalentamientoh wuebal. Ahora mismo en Yakutsk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272288
> 
> ...



Yakutsk es Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *24 de Noviembre - Ataques con armas de alta precisión cerca de Kharkiv matan hasta doscientos mercenarios extranjeros*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando terminen de eliminar al ejército camuflado polaco, tocará a otros remplazarlos…no se yo muy bien quién irá con el frío del invierno….


----------



## alfonbass (25 Nov 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> La UE una organización que se jactaba de ser progresista, democratica y faro de la justicia en el mundo mundial...* "Dime de lo que presumes y te diré de lo que careces"*.



No, claro, progresista y faro de la justicia para vosotros es China, no te jode


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Mejor llevarlos a los curas para que se los follen



_*Bobo*_.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

*En la región de Lviv, el 70% de los consumidores siguen sin electricidad*


25 noviembre 2022 15:07


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> *El Parlamento Europeo declara a Rusia "estado patrocinador del terrorismo"*
> 
> El Parlamento de Qatar declara a Rusia "estado patrocinador del machismo".
> 
> Si ambas frases os parecen igual de absurdas, *es síntoma de que necesitáis ver más telediarios*.



_Noooo por favor…. Hay formas de torturas menos inhumanas.

Además no tengo Tv. Y no voy a contaminar el pc con eso._


----------



## mazuste (25 Nov 2022)

El capital financiero nunca desperdicia una buena crisis, que por eso las fomenta, 
y siempre tienen en mente satisfacer los intereses de las corporaciones imperiales 
con esta guerra.

Al respecto, el economista Michael Roberts, este verano, escribió :
*"el objetivo de los patrocinadores extranjeros de Ucrania y su actual gobierno después de la guerra 
es introducir una economía de libre mercado con la propiedad extranjera masiva y la privatización
de los activos clave, incluyendo la tierra y la agricultura, con la eliminación de los derechos laborales
y sindicales; con una reducción de la regulación de las finanzas y el medio ambiente..."*

Ucrania: la invasión del capital


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

En uno o dos días acabarán los cortes de emergencia y volverán los cortes por franjas horarias en Ucraina.

"Los cortes de energía de emergencia en Ucrania serán reemplazados por los programados en 1 o 2 días (es decir, el 26 y 27 de noviembre). Esto sucederá cuando las plantas de energía nuclear de Ucrania comiencen a operar con la capacidad planificada normal."

news.obozrevatel.com fuente ukra


----------



## JAGGER (25 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Y sin misiles, y putin morirá en 6 meses, y llegaréis a moscuh,, se te ha olvidado tomar hierba en la pampa?
> Mientras tu defiendes a las sionazis, este sionazi se rie de vosotros y de los que van a luchar por Bandera
> JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania Los ucranianos notan que Zelenski siempre tiene luz, incluso los días en que Kiev está en la oscuridad total. ¿Y qué esperaban? Solo son carne de cañón para su amado Führer. https://t.co/jBNcmnoGlr" / Twitter
> 
> ...



Otra vez la mugrienta perrita caniche desdentada que me sigue a todos lados.


----------



## manodura79 (25 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El presidente de Ucrania, Zelenskiy, pide que el tope del precio del petróleo ruso de la UE se fije en $ 30 por barril, no en los $ 60 o $ 70 propuestos.*
> 12:50 || 25/11/2022



No se por qué se corta. Ya puestos, pues que se expropie el petróleo ruso. Se le confiscan los pozos, las refinerías y los barcos. Y de paso que siga produciendo gas gratis para Europa. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> _*Bobo*_.



Pues no se porqué. Hay muchos más casos documentados de crios follaos por curas que de travestis adoctrinados en su tierna infancia por los maestros de la pública.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Nov 2022)

Los medios griegos informan que las autoridades del país supuestamente aceptaron una propuesta estadounidense para transferir los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300PMU1 y Tor-M1 de fabricación rusa a Ucrania y que están en servicio en Grecia.

A cambio, Atenas recibirá modernos sistemas de defensa aérea "estándares de la OTAN" a expensas de la asistencia militar estadounidense.
#Europa

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto. Muchos otaneros han olvidado ya el apelativo de PIGS que nos puso la prensa anglosajona. The Economist, si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> El que tiene el money manda, y hezpain es un criadillo más en la angloesfera. Tienes a todos los pacopapis mandando a los hijos a colegios bilingües. La victoria cultural anglo sobre las demás subculturas euroccidentales es total.
> 
> *Rusia no ha querido pasar por el aro, *y por eso se la quieren cepillar.




Lo de los rusos es peor que lo nuestro. Han querido pasar por el aro (llevan 20 años intentándolo) y no les han admitido en la banda, les ha dao con la puerta en las narices.


----------



## HDR (25 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Muchos otaneros han olvidado ya el apelativo de PIGS que nos puso la prensa anglosajona



Qué va, no lo han olvidado. Lo han tragado, con una sonrisa de felicidad plena y un _"más, por favor"_.


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Mire usted que bien que Europa tiene una oportunidad de oro para demostrar su superioridad y que no tiene límites proveyendo de energía en la cantidad (y precios) que hasta ayer Rusia lo estaba haciendo. Vamos a verlo.



De momento desde la terraza de mi casa, veo los buques esperando entrar en el puerto para descargar el gas, hay cola hace más de dos meses.


----------



## vettonio (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> foto y datos biometricos de la misma ya



Pero hombre, por diox!

¿De verdad no conoce a la Nekane granaína?

Cinco rosarios, veinte padrenuestros y cincuenta avemarías de penitencia y no se olvide de colocarse el cilicio antes de dormir durante un mes enterito.


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dame 8 kilos y me iré para alli, tú te crees que soy rica , lo dicho, aqui nos vamos a joder te guste o no, ve asumiendolo



Para que necesitas dinero? Según vosotros Rusia es tierra de oportunidades donde atan los perros con longanizas, no se qué haces en la decrepetia europa.


----------



## Ardilla Roja (25 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Atención. Los Bastardos y sus putitas van a por todas, intento de revolución de colorines simultanea en Iran y China, en China ha sido coordinado con un ataque biologico sobre Zhengzhou, lo que ha sido aprovechado por los grupos de tareas bastardos para montar una rebelión aprovechando las medidas de COVID 0. Subire mas videos en el hijo de COVID



Hay que machacar a los ánglos por tierra mar y aire ¡que sigan con estas tretas es culpa nuestra, no les desenmascaramos lo suficiente!


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, se reunió con las madres de los reservistas movilizados de la operación militar especial en la víspera del Día de la Madre.

Mientras Zeleskito pasa de las familias de los soldados desaparecidos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se manifestan en Kiev.


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Siempre y cuando podamos seguir esquilmando a los países que tienen las materias necesarias para nuestras industrias.



Pues ya está, esos países de no ser por los malvados occidentales aún construirían las casas con cagarros, y sin la tecnología occidental no extraerian recursos ni para recargar un móvil, que den gracias.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Las autoridades de Crimea han empezado a crear un fondo de parcelas para los participantes en las SMO en Ucrania. Como prometió anteriormente Aksyonov, los participantes de Crimea en la zona de libre comercio en Ucrania pueden esperar recibir parcelas de tierra en Crimea, entre otros pagos y beneficios en efectivo. Está previsto que las parcelas se emitan cerca del mar en los distritos de Chornomorske y Sakskyy. Las autoridades también prometen proporcionar servicios públicos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

El bombardeo de Novaya Kakhovka y de la aldea de Korsunka, en la región de Kherson, provocó durante la noche la muerte de seis civiles.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## INE (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Yakutsk es Rusia.



Sí claro, República de Sajá-Yakutia.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Prigozhin dijo que hay un batallón de extranjeros en la PMC de Wagner, que está al mando de un general retirado del ejército estadounidense.

_"Ya he comentado que hay suficientes combatientes de origen extranjero, incluso en respuesta a una petición del canal de televisión checo neČT24, mencioné el legendario "batallón checo que lleva el nombre de Schweik". Los ciudadanos finlandeses en el PMC de Wagner no son muy numerosos, unas 20 personas. Pero por razones obvias no puedo dar información exacta sobre ellos. Por lo general, son especialistas de alto nivel, muy comprometidos y motivados. Tengo una muy buena opinión de los finlandeses en el campo de batalla. Luchan en un batallón británico (como parte de la PMC de Wagner), cuyo comandante es un ciudadano estadounidense, antiguo general de los marines" _(c) Prigozhin









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento desde la terraza de mi casa, veo los buques esperando entrar en el puerto para descargar el gas, hay cola hace más de dos meses.



si, comprando gas ruso a eeuu que a su vez os lo vende más caro a los europedos XD, tú eres tonto, cono


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa. 25.11.2022

Entre otras cosas, se especifican los objetivos de los recientes ataques cerca de Sloviansk y Kharkiv. Los objetivos eran posiciones de mercenarios extranjeros. Se afirma que han muerto hasta 100 personas cerca de Sloviansk y hasta 200 cerca de Kharkiv (la mayoría polacos).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

En el distrito de Kirovskyy de Donetsk, una mujer murió y cinco personas resultaron heridas como consecuencia del bombardeo de la oficina de Master Torg Ltd. El bombardeo fue de calibre 152.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

*Dirección de Kherson
Situación a las 14.00 horas del 25 de noviembre de 2022*

El mando ucraniano sigue redesplegando unidades desde la dirección de Kherson. Las AFU creen que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no tendrán ninguna oportunidad de forzar el Dnieper en las próximas semanas.

Por lo tanto, prácticamente todas las reservas se están retirando de la región de Kherson, dejando sólo una o dos formaciones a lo largo de la orilla derecha. Una parte de las fuerzas parte hacia la región de Kharkiv y otra hacia la dirección de Donetsk.

El traslado de tropas desde el sector de Kryvorizhzhya continúa en dirección a Zaporizhzhya. Las formaciones ucranianas se están retirando como parte de las columnas terrestres antes de una probable ofensiva contra las posiciones rusas.

▪ El 23 de noviembre, 640 hombres y 81 vehículos de la 57ª división de infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania partieron de las estaciones de Yavkino, Novopoltavka y Novy Bug en dirección a Slavyanka, en Dnipropetrovsk, y a Barvenkovo y Gavrilovka, en la provincia de Kharkiv.

Ayer, 133 hombres y más de 30 unidades de equipo de la 57ª brigada partieron en dirección a Donetsk desde Novy Buh hasta la estación de Udachnaya.

▪ Según los residentes locales, las unidades ucranianas, así como los mercenarios, lo saquean todo, incluidas las puertas y las cañerías, cuando abandonan las ciudades y los pueblos.

▪ Un grupo de sabotaje ruso llevó a cabo un asalto a las posiciones del 3er batallón de la 28ª brigada del ejército de las AFU cerca de Antonovka, matando a dos personas e hiriendo a cuatro.

Inmediatamente después del ataque, el DRG de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF huyó del lugar. El mando de la brigada envió equipos adicionales para buscarlo.

▪ Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen patrullando el estuario del Dniéper al norte de la península de Kinburn en pequeñas embarcaciones.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

*Dirección de Starobel
Situación a las 12.00 horas del 25 de noviembre de 2022*

La situación en la dirección de Starobelsk no ha cambiado. Continúa el traslado de personas y equipos desde la región de Kherson. Se espera que la 57ª División de Infantería llegue a Barvenkovo y Gavrilovka en un futuro próximo.

En el tramo Kupyan-Svatovsky, las unidades del 32º batallón compuesto están llevando a cabo una defensa de la posición en los alrededores de Sinkovka. Para alinear la línea del frente, las fuerzas del 32º bn de reconocimiento del TNT sep están planeando una ofensiva en la línea Sinkovka-Petropavlovka con el objetivo de alcanzar Liman 1 y Olshan.

▪ Los equipos de artillería del 14º destacamento de las AFU disparan en la línea Orlyanka-Pervomaiskoye bajo el objetivo de los UAV. El enemigo trasladó un M142 HIMARS MLRS a Kupiansk.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas devolvieron el fuego al reducto del 2º batallón de la 14ª brigada en Zagoruykovka. Parte de los hombres de la brigada ucraniana huyeron de sus posiciones.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están disparando sin cesar a lo largo de casi toda la línea de contacto. La moral es baja en las filas ucranianas debido a las fuertes pérdidas y a las malas condiciones de vida.

La falta de suministro de electricidad y gas y una fuerte ola de frío han creado una situación crítica en algunas zonas. Más de una docena de personas de 128 OTR Stelmakhivka sufrieron congelaciones en sus extremidades.

En la sección de Liman, las unidades combinadas de la 66ª Brigada Mecanizada y la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las AFU están reforzando sus posiciones. Los operadores de MATRIX UAV están siendo formados en la zona de Rubtsov.

▪ El personal y los vehículos blindados del 3er Batallón de la 17ª Brigada Blindada de las AFU, que fue redesplegado desde la dirección de Kherson, llegaron a las cercanías de Kolodesi. Los servicios logísticos organizaron el suministro de combustible y lubricantes.

▪ Se produjo un enfrentamiento entre unidades de la 19ª OSB TRO y la 140ª Brigada de Marines en las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Krasnaya Dibrova debido a la falta de interacción entre las formaciones recién llegadas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## magufone (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento desde la terraza de mi casa, veo los buques esperando entrar en el puerto para descargar el gas, hay cola hace más de dos meses.



Porque no hay espacio fisico en las regasificadoras, no porque sobre. Ya se ha explicado en multitud de sitios


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

La esposa de Zelensky dijo a la BBC que los ucranianos están dispuestos a vivir sin luz ni calefacción

▪"Más del 90% de los encuestados dijeron estar dispuestos a tolerar esto durante 2 o 3 años si ven la perspectiva de nuestra pertenencia a la Unión Europea", afirmó Olena Zelenska.
▪ Al mismo tiempo, admitió que "el 75% de los ucranianos se sienten estresados y emocionalmente agotados".


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

El Presidente (_Putin_) ha firmado un decreto sobre la creación de una base de datos electrónica única de reclutas: conscriptos, contratados y en la reserva.

La base de datos será operativa a partir del 1 de abril de 2023, cuando comience la convocatoria de primavera. Todos los reclutas que aún no han sido contabilizados por los comités militares deben ser contabilizados









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (25 Nov 2022)

Dirigentes de LUGANSK aseguran que los ataques de los últimos días han debilitado brutalmente las zonas de los frentes ucranianos 

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
25 NOV, 14:13Updated at: 14:20
*DPR head says strikes hitting Ukrainian targets greatly affect situation on frontlines*
It is reported that logistics, elements of tracking, communications and so on break down

MOSCOW, November 25. /TASS/. Allied strikes pouding Ukrainian facilities have greatly impacted the situation on the frontline, because they deprive the enemy of communications capabilities and worsen logistics, Acting Head of the Donetsk People's Republic Denis Pushilin said on Friday.
"Yes, I believe that these strikes on the front have begun to be repelled. You can see it in the equipment. I’m not even talking about European, [or] American equipment, I'm talking about the stationary equipment, which is now already much worse. This has to do with the fact that by cutting power to any areas, especially rear areas, this strips away the availability of having steady electricity supplies for repair bases, factories, and workshops. This, of course, has its own effect. Logistics, elements of tracking, communications and so on break down," he said during a Rossiya-1 TV broadcast. "This (the strikes - TASS) is now causing an across-the-board serious impact," Pushilin summed up.
On November 23, the Russian armed forces carried out a massive high-precision weapons strike on the Ukrainian military command system and related energy facilities. Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman Lieutenant General Igor Konashenkov reported that the goals of the strike were achieved, and all the designated facilities were hit. According to him, as a result of the strike, the transfer by rail of Ukrainian reserves, foreign weapons, military equipment and ammunition to the areas of combat operations was disrupted. Konashenkov stressed that there were no missile strikes on Kiev, the destruction in the city was the result of foreign and Ukrainian air defense missiles falling.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La esposa de Zelensky dijo a la BBC que los ucranianos están dispuestos a vivir sin luz ni calefacción
> 
> ▪"Más del 90% de los encuestados dijeron estar dispuestos a tolerar esto durante 2 o 3 años si ven la perspectiva de nuestra pertenencia a la Unión Europea", afirmó Olena Zelenska.
> ▪ Al mismo tiempo, admitió que "el 75% de los ucranianos se sienten estresados y emocionalmente agotados".
> ...



Esta pava debe ser una de las mayores beneficiadas de toda la guerra. Se ha hecho inmensamente rica y famosa, y no se juega el tipo como el marido. Muy estresada y emocionalmente agotada no se la ve, no.


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Roy Lugo on Twitter: "Dmitri Kuleba exigió a la UE seguir firme ¡Hasta el último europeo! “Si los ucranianos no estamos cansados, los europeos no tienen derecho moral ni político a cansarse” afirmó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores del Ucroreich. Europa cada vez más esclavizada ¡Felicidades Borrell! https://t.co/ETfyyHQgrn" / Twitter
> 
> puto payaso y sionazi subnormal.....



Tienen tantos pajaritos en la cabeza que verdaderamente se creen que están luchando para que los rusos no lleguen a Lisboa. 
Recuerdo hace años a la subnormal de Isabel San Sebastián diciendo que Afganistán era la última frontera y que si se abandonaba los talibanes poco menos que dominarían el mundo.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Hoy hay un intercambio de prisioneros de 9 por 9, - jefe de la DPR
"Entre los militares rusos liberados hay uno de la DNR", dijo Denis Pushylin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Kupyansk, Liman y Donetsk, el ejército ruso rechaza los ataques de las AFU - resumen

▪ Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lanzaron dos ataques infructuosos en dirección a Kupyansk, cerca de la RNL Novoselovskoye. El enemigo fue detenido y empujado de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos, 3 BMP y 4 vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky fue alcanzado un grupo táctico de la compañía de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas concentradas para una ofensiva cerca de Stelmakhovka LNR. Además, se desbarató un ataque enemigo en dirección a Chervonopopovka LNR. Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ascendieron a 70 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 1 tanque, 4 vehículos blindados y 2 camionetas.
▪ Un contraataque de un grupo táctico de la compañía de las AFU fue rechazado en la dirección de Donetsk cerca de Bakhmutskoye. Hasta 60 combatientes ucranianos, dos tanques y tres BMP fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, el enemigo intentó contraatacar las posiciones de las unidades rusas en las zonas de Novomikhailovka, Novodonetskoye y Novovorovka, región de Zaporizhzhia. El enemigo fue dispersado y empujado de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados y 2 camionetas fueron destruidos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23491









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto. Muchos otaneros han olvidado ya el apelativo de PIGS que nos puso la prensa anglosajona. The Economist, si no recuerdo mal.
> 
> El que tiene el money manda, y hezpain es un criadillo más en la angloesfera. Tienes a todos los pacopapis mandando a los hijos a colegios bilingües. La victoria cultural anglo sobre las demás subculturas euroccidentales es total.
> 
> Rusia no ha querido pasar por el aro, y por eso se la quieren cepillar.



Hay un complejo brutal en el sur y el este y una obsesión con que los anglos nos dejen entrar en su club exclusivo, al que le dan el nombre molón de "occidente", para que creamos que efectivamente es algo extenso e incluyente, cuándo precisamente en España asistimos a un brutal proceso de aculturación.


----------



## McNulty (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no se porqué. Hay muchos más casos documentados de crios follaos por curas que de travestis adoctrinados en su tierna infancia por los maestros de la pública.



Dales tiempo...

Pero enfocas mal el problema, no es un problema de libertad sexual, sino de identidad biológica.
Existen dos géneros biológicos en todos los mamíferos. Lo que defiende el delirio de género es que la sexualidad es puramente psicológica, no biológica. ''Hay tantos géneros sexuales como individuos''. Y eso es una aberración científica, moral e intelectual. Una total impostura vamos.

Están intentando normalizar esto a base de subvenciones y propaganda, pero la cabra siempre tira al monte. El que nace macho, macho se muere. La que nace hembra igual. Otro tema es lo social, si x persona quiere ser tratada por un género en concreto, por educación para con ella y respeto, yo no tengo ningún problema en llamar a pepe, maría. Pero de ahí a comprar la moto de que es una mujer, pues como que no. Encima de que hago el teatrillo de llamarla maría (mientras trato de no descojonarme), me obligas a pensar que su género biológico es el de una mujer. No hombre no, eso ya es demasiado.

De todas maneras lo del transexualismo y la difuminación del género tiene un fondo interesante, porque es el preludio de la sociedad cyborg. Éstas teorías paco son solo el principio, llegará un momento donde nos mezclaremos con máquinas y la identidad biológica del individuo se difumine de verdad.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Secretario General de la OTAN: "Ucrania puede enfrentarse a un invierno terrible".

Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de los países de la alianza abordarán la cuestión de la ampliación de la ayuda a Ucrania en una reunión en Bucarest. En particular, incluirá combustible y suministros médicos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Ke biba el kalentamientoh wuebal. Ahora mismo en Yakutsk.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272288
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso asalta Novoselovskoye entre Svatove y Kupianske

▪ Este asentamiento se ha convertido en uno de los epicentros de las operaciones de asalto. Las tropas rusas están sacando a las AFU de allí. Nuestras fuerzas ya han tomado las primeras calles y están avanzando más.
El enemigo intentó un contraataque, pero fue rechazado. El asalto continúa, informa el corresponsal militar el miércoles.
▪ "Novoselovskoye está a mitad de camino entre Svatovo y Kupyansk. Apoyándose en Novoselovskoye, el enemigo ha intentado varias veces atacar Kuzemovka, situada al este de ésta, para avanzar al noroeste de Svatovo", recuerda el analista Boris Rozhin.
"Si el enemigo pierde Novoselovskoye, será problemático atacar Svatove desde la dirección de Kupyansk. A su vez, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, al controlar Novoselovskoye, pueden empezar a crear las condiciones previas para las acciones ofensivas al sureste de Kupyansk durante la campaña de invierno".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Presidente (_Putin_) ha firmado un decreto sobre la creación de una base de datos electrónica única de reclutas: conscriptos, contratados y en la reserva.
> 
> La base de datos será operativa a partir del 1 de abril de 2023, cuando comience la convocatoria de primavera. Todos los reclutas que aún no han sido contabilizados por los comités militares deben ser contabilizados
> 
> ...



Es que los rusos son raros.
Uno pensaba que esa base de datos ya existía. 
Es una cuestión de organización administrativa básica.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hay un complejo brutal en el sur y el este y una obsesión con que los anglos nos dejen entrar en su club exclusivo, al que le Dan el nombre molón de "occidente", para que creamos que efectivamente es algo extenso e incluyente, cuándo precisamente *en España asistimos a un brutal proceso de aculturación*.



_No solo en España, también en todo el mundo Occidental.
Al fin y al cabo ese es el objetivo del movimiento Woke, Destructurar las sociedades occidentales.
Antes habían intentado y a veces conseguido balcanizar los países grandes._


_Y aquí sin embargo han conseguido unir a un grupo de lo más variopinto de personas cada una de su padre y de su madre ideológicamente hablando. _


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

El líder de Crimea califica de "cuento de hadas" las declaraciones del secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa de Ucrania, Danilov, sobre los supuestos "instructores iraníes asesinados" en Crimea

"Es difícil decir si se trata de una borrachera, de una acción de drogas, de una esquizofrenia o de una simple estupidez dirigida a un público occidental que escucha alegremente cualquier relato del régimen de Kiev. Y cuanto más se tambalee la silla sobre la que se sienta este régimen, más fantásticas serán estas historias", dijo Aksyonov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

La Gestapo del SBU continúa la operación de incautación de la iglesia ortodoxa

Los nazis de la SSU publican algunas capturas de pantalla inarticuladas después de haber asaltado la diócesis de Chernivtsi de la UOC canónica. Encontraron pruebas de ciudadanía rusa de alguien de la dirección de la diócesis (un crimen terrible⁉), correspondencia con la "dirección de Moscú" y "manuales sobre cómo alabar" a los rusos. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Sobre el ejercicio conjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el Ejército argelino, Desert Shield 2022

El Ejército Nacional Popular de Argelia y las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia realizarán por primera vez ejercicios militares conjuntos en suelo argelino del 16 al 28 de noviembre.

▪ Unos 200 soldados de ambas naciones practicarán sus habilidades en la búsqueda, detección y eliminación de grupos terroristas en un entorno desértico en el campo de entrenamiento de Hammagir, en la provincia de Beshar, a sólo 50 kilómetros de la frontera con Marruecos.

▪ Hace un año se realizó un ejercicio similar en el campo de entrenamiento Tarski del Distrito Militar del Sur, en Osetia del Norte, y hace un mes se organizaron unas maniobras conjuntas ruso-argelinas en el mar Mediterráneo.

El aumento de la actividad entre los países ha atraído mucha atención en los medios de comunicación occidentales. Con el telón de fondo de la guerra de sanciones contra Rusia, Occidente lleva tiempo intentando presentar a Argelia como un proveedor de energía alternativo para Europa.

▪ Y supuestamente, debido al fortalecimiento de los lazos ruso-argelinos, el suministro de gas natural de Argelia se verá amenazado.

Pero esta razón declarada no refleja del todo la realidad.

De hecho, la argelina Sonatrach y la italiana ENI firmaron en abril de este año un acuerdo para aumentar el suministro de gas en 9.000 millones de metros cúbicos. El acuerdo marco preveía un aumento del flujo a través del sistema de gasoductos TransMed, así como proyectos de producción conjunta.

▪ Sin embargo, en comparación con 2021, el volumen de las exportaciones no hace más que disminuir y Argelia no podrá aumentarlo significativamente sin afectar al mercado interior. Por tanto, ahora se trata de transferir a Italia el volumen de gas que antes se suministraba a España.

▪ Las relaciones entre Argelia y España se han tensado por el apoyo de Madrid a la posición de Marruecos en el conflicto del Sáhara Occidental - Rabat ha propuesto reconocer la autonomía del Sáhara Occidental dentro del Reino.

▪ Las autoridades marroquíes tienen una poderosa influencia sobre España al controlar el flujo migratorio en la frontera con el enclave español de Ceuta.

▪ Tras las gestiones diplomáticas, se ha hablado en los medios de comunicación de renegociar los precios de los contactos de gas entre Argelia y España. Ahora Madrid intenta compensar las importaciones de gas comprando GNL.

La ubicación del ejercicio cerca de Marruecos no fue elegida por casualidad. Argelia apoya a los rebeldes del Frente Polisario en el Sáhara Occidental e intenta contrarrestar los esfuerzos de Marruecos por consolidar su influencia en la región.

▪ Ambos países realizan regularmente ejercicios cerca de sus fronteras: en primavera, las fuerzas francesas y marroquíes celebraron un ejercicio de fuerzas terrestres y aéreas llamado Al Shriki, y en junio se celebró el ejercicio León Africano con la participación de EEUU y Marruecos.

Algeria es uno de los mayores compradores de armas rusas. Según los medios de comunicación, actualmente está negociando un acuerdo marco de suministro militar para los próximos 10 años, que tiene previsto firmar durante la visita del presidente argelino Abdelmajid Tebboun a Moscú en diciembre.

▪ El ejército argelino tiene previsto comprar submarinos, aviones Su-57, Su-34 y Su-30, así como nuevos sistemas de defensa aérea como el S-400, el Viking y el Antey-4000 (una versión de exportación del S-300V4).

▪ El presupuesto militar de Argelia también va a aumentar inmediatamente en un 130%, hasta los 22.600 millones de dólares. Será entonces el mayor presupuesto militar de África.

Esta considerable acumulación militar en Argelia y su capacidad para consolidar la influencia regional con la ayuda de la industria militar rusa preocupa a los socios europeos mucho más que el suministro de gas, que en general aún no está amenazado.

En este contexto, es posible esperar nuevos intentos de provocar una crisis fronteriza en torno al Sáhara Occidental para obligar a Argelia a frenar.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## JAGGER (25 Nov 2022)

Dron ucraniano derriba un dron “Z” ruso en un combate aéreo


Un cuadricóptero ruso DJI Mavic marcado con una “Z” fue derribado por un avión no tripulado ucraniano en una batalla aérea.




israelnoticias.com





Drones ratusos: chatarra


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre el ejercicio conjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el Ejército argelino, Desert Shield 2022
> 
> El Ejército Nacional Popular de Argelia y las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia realizarán por primera vez ejercicios militares conjuntos en suelo argelino del 16 al 28 de noviembre.
> 
> ...



Un buena base naval rusa en Oran, no muy lejos de Rota, sería curiosilla.


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Porque no hay espacio fisico en las regasificadoras, no porque sobre. Ya se ha explicado en multitud de sitios



Claro, por eso el incremento que tenían las azulejeras por el incremento del gas , ha desaparecido hace una semana.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Todo el rollo de la ideología de género y del wokismo, sinceramente como persona de izquierdas, me suena poco a izquierda, es más una cuestión liberal. Todo lo que no sea lucha de clases, es salirse de la lucha y hacerle el juego al liberalismo.
> 
> Eso de que una persona pueda negar la simple biología y sentirse lo que no es, y que haya leyes que según el sexo (sea el real o el que tú digas que tienes), raza, etc, de la víctima o del victimario las penas sean diferentes, pues poco socialista me suena. Me recuerda más a las leyes del antiguo régimen.
> 
> ...




Pues para ser un marxista de los de la más rancia escuela, como presumes, la mayoría de los zanks que concitas, y las citas que te dan la razón, son mas bien de firmas de ultraderecha. Háztelo mirar.

Y además has `pregonado que has sido militar y ahora funcionario (lo que no está reñido con que seas ferviente creyente en la lucha de clases a muerte), y también insistes, sin que nadie te pregunte que ere socialista (no comunista), lo que resulta un poco raro dadas tus presuntas convenciones ultramarxistas.

El lenguaje que utilizas es idéntico al de los adoctrinamientos filo nazis, los mismos términos, memes y fobias.

No te has privado de traer mensajes que ponían a VOX como víctima de la “extrema izquierda”, eso si recalcando siempre que “eres socialista”.

De los productores de “Yo voté a Podemos, pero ahora me he desengañado y voto a VOX”, dentro de poco en sus pantallas “yo soy marxista pero voto a VOX”.




Casi nunca he abierto un off topic, pero si los demás lo cagan, en ocasiones me revuelvo.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De momento desde la terraza de mi casa, veo los buques esperando entrar en el puerto para descargar el gas, hay cola hace más de dos meses.



Eso está bien, a los loros un poco de chocolate le alegra el momento.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> naca que un lingotazo de vino peleon de la sagra de toledo no neutralize



Con gaseosa Silva de Fuensalida.



pepetemete dijo:


> Variante "La Sagra" final Boss



*En mis años en la Sagra conocí a poca gente buena allá pero la verdad es que la poca gente buena que conocí allí rozaban la perfección cristiana. De las mujeres pocas guapas pero las que lo eran te deslumbraban por su donaire y gracia.

Llegué a Magán recién salido del seminario a hacerme cargo de la parroquia en el año de 1589. Cuando conocí a aquella hermosa flor de La Sagra no pude adivinar el mal hado que llevaba encima. Sara era joven, menos de veinte años. Tenía el cabello caoba, del color de las hojas en otoño, y lo llevaba arreglado en un peinado complejo debajo de un tocado negro y dorado. Sus ojos eran de color ámbar, luminosos, radiantes, cálidos, como si todo el mundo estuviera frío y aquellos ojos fueran el último calor que le quedara a un hombre. Se cubría con un vestido negro de un tejido transparente que insinuaba todo sin revelar nada. Se movía con estudiada gracia y en aquellos ojos había una expresión enterada, un conocimiento de secretos que ningún otro mortal poseía.

Resultaba inquietante. Peligrosa.

Habría querido girar sobre mis talones y alejarse con indiferencia, pero me quedé mirándola fijamente, fascinado, incapaz de moverme.

La pasión entre ambos creció de forma rápida y esa misma tarde yacimos juntos.

Su cuerpo era suave y mórbido, y antes de saber qué hacía o cómo lo hacía, me encontré con las manos debajo de su vestido, acariciando la cálida y desnuda piel. Emitió un quedo gemido y sus besos se hicieron más intensos.

—Mi cuarto está aquí al lado —susurró ella mientras rozaba mis labios con los suyos.
—Esto no está bien —dije, pero yo, joven sacerdote por aquel entonces, fui incapaz de apartarme de ella. Me rodeó con los brazos y apretó su cuerpo contra mí. —Esto es la vida y no la estéril castidad que sigues—me dijo. Me condujo a su dormitorio.
La pasión duró toda la noche. Nos amábamos, dormíamos y despertábamos para volver a amarnos. Jamás había tenido antes relaciones sexuales, jamás había vivido tales arrebatos de gozo. Jamás me había sentido tan vivo y quería que esa sensación no acabara nunca. Desperté al alba, a la alborada de la primavera. La encontré a mi lado, apoyada en un codo y mirándome mientras su mano pasaba suavemente por su cabello o por su pecho.

A lo largo de los años —¿o son siglos?— experimenté maravillas que pocos, o nadie, han sentido jamás. Mi vida terrena desapareció y me convertí en el corazón de la gran encina solitaria de Valmojado y agité mis ramas con salvaje alegría en medio de tormentas sombrías y cegadoras. Me convertí en un guijarro del fondo del arroyo Overa y vi pasar el mundo. Fui una nube del cielo y oí el latido del universo. Pero, por alguna razón, no me bastó. Le dije al espíritu del árbol que quería regresar.

Un día Sara se encogió de hombros y me condujo hasta una fuente mágica.
—Mira el interior de la fuente y verás todo lo que quieres saber.
Me incliné ansioso para mirar en el fondo de la fuente. En las aguas oscuras se reflejaban imágenes de ruinas. Ruinas de ciudades atravesadas por un viento helado. Ruinas de territorios carentes de vida. Tierras donde seres de formas extrañas deambulaban a placer. Era ya el año 2020 y el miedo había transfigurado de modo absoluto La Sagra.

Finalmente me aparté de la fuente.

—Ya he visto bastante. Se han destruido a sí mismos librando guerras sin sentido. Este ha dejado de ser un lugar en el que quiera vivir. No puedo regresar. Si me aceptas, me quedaré contigo para siempre.

Sara me sonrió y me sentí raro, diferente.

Bajé la mirada y descubrí que mis manos estaban cubiertas de corteza. Mis piernas se habían convertido en troncos. En algún lejano rincón de la mente senti que debería preocuparme, pero no fue así. Emití una risa como de hojas susurrantes. Tomé la mano de Sara, di la espalda al mundo humano y condené mi alma para siempre.

No vayáis a La Sagra hijos míos.

Tan cerca de Madrid, tan lejos de Dios.*


----------



## delhierro (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en todo, yo también soy una persona de Izquierdas y me parece que el gobierno se ha dedicado a reconocer derechos a colectivos como el de LGTBI en lugar de derogar las reformas laborales de Zapatero y Rajoy o la ley mordaza que son leyes que afectan seriamente a todos los trabajadores.
> 
> Y no vale decir que UP tiene solo 30 diputados, si tienen fuerza para una cosa deberían tenerla para temas fundamentales que nos afectan a todos, no a una minoría.
> 
> Eso y la cagada del ponerse a favor de la OTAN, aplaudiendo a Zelenski en el congreso, sacar comunicados en solidaridad con Ucrania e incluso la belicista de Yolanda Díaz apoyando el envío de armas a Ucrania hace que directamente no cuenten con mi voto, por primera vez estos hdlgp van a hacer que me abstenga de votar a nadie.



El problema que tiene el gobierno es que la parte de izquierdas es minima. Tuvieron que tragar con podemos despues de intentarlo todo para que no entraran. Y dentro de Podemos hay gente diversa, el que valia era el Iglesias, pero no aguanto la presión , luego los del psoe echaron a Alberto Rodriguez sin que le defendieran , a partir de ese momento se han dedicado temas no economicos. Como dice Kelden a la elite le pone cachonda controlar como folla la plebe ( ellos follan con quien quieren , menores incluido/as ), pero lo que realmente hace que saquen la artillería es la economia.

Pero la subida del SMI que es lo que ha permitido a mucha gente comer ahora si era economico y si lo consiguieron ellos, el psoe ha estado gobernando con mayoría absoluta y jamas hizo nada parecido. Lo mismo con el permiso de patenidad. Lo gracioso es que gracias a los medios la mayoría de los beneficiados de ambas cosas, no les votaran.

En esta guerra son los únicos que no tragan al 100% con el dogma oficial. Ciertamente no se oponen abiertamente, supongo que no querran piquetes de ucranianos violentos en las puertas de sus casas 6 meses, tendrian el apoyo de los medios y podrian ejercer "su libertad de expresión" no dejando vivir a los disidentes. Cuando uno es conocido, las cosas son diferentes y el precio más alto. Los de arriba lo saben y lo utilizan sin miramientos.


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Dales tiempo...
> 
> Pero enfocas mal el problema, no es un problema de libertad sexual, sino de identidad biológica.
> Existen dos géneros biológicos en todos los mamíferos. Lo que defiende el delirio de género es que la sexualidad es puramente psicológica, no biológica. ''Hay tantos géneros sexuales como individuos''. Y eso es una aberración científica, moral e intelectual. Una total impostura vamos.
> ...



Con la sociedad individualista que estamos engendrando a lo que vamos es al hermafroditismo ....   Por ejemplo a @alfonbass seguro que le parece un atentado contra su libertad que a la parienta no le apetezca echar un kiki en un momento dado o viceversa. Si fuera hermafrodita tendría el problema resuelto .... 

Pero bueno ... independientemente de chistes, yo no acabo de ver que tengo que opinar si mi vecino aparece mañana vecina o es bisexual o cualquier cosa que se le ocurra ... Hombre ... opinar a nivel personal puedo, lo que no puedo es llevar mi opinión al libro gordo de las leyes. Allá él (o ella), es un asunto estrictamente suyo.


----------



## EUROPIA (25 Nov 2022)

"Increíbles unidades de vivienda construidas en los últimos 3,5 meses por Rusia en Mariupol, República Popular de Donetsk (antes este de Ucrania). Por lo demás, Mariupol parece una ciudad que ha visto poco desarrollo desde el colapso de la Unión Soviética. Kiev lo abandonó y luego lo atacó. "


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Pues para ser un marxista de los de la más rancia escuela, como presumes, la mayoría de los zanks que concitas, y las citas que te dan la razón, son mas bien de firmas de ultraderecha. Háztelo mirar.
> 
> Y además has `pregonado que has sido militar y ahora funcionario (lo que no está reñido con que seas ferviente creyente en la lucha de clases a muerte), y también insistes, sin que nadie te pregunte que ere socialista (no comunista), lo que resulta un poco raro dadas tus presuntas convenciones ultramarxistas.
> 
> ...



No soy marxista, los "gracias" me dan igual, la verdad es la verdad lo diga un facha o un comunista.

No voto, ni votaré jamás a Vox, porque antepongo la lucha de clases a todo los demás, como dije antes. 

Y una cosa te digo macho, eso de ir marcando al resto como fachas porque no piensan 100% como tú no creo que al final os funcione. Conozco antiguos compañeros socialistas (PSOE) que ahora votan Vox. 

Es como Irene Montero y su nefasta ley de "Sí es sí", cuando juristas (tanto hombres como mujeres) les decían que la Ley tenía muchos fallos, ella en vez de recular y hacerla mejor, prefirió acallar las protestas con un "machista", ya vemos que bien le funcionó. Ahora tenemos a varios violadores y pederastas que van a recortar sus penas.

Y por cierto, esa idea que intentan transmitirnos que la izquierda aboga por penas menores y que la cárcel sea solo un medio para reformar al reo y no para castigarlo, también habría que cogerlo con pinzas. Un violador o un pederasta no se puede reformar, lo mejor es meterlos de por vida en prisión. No son el típico ratero o algún chaval que metió la pata como nos puede pasar a cualquiera, son monstruos que no deberían vivir en sociedad.

Seguiré votando al PSOE porque como trabajador público creo que es el mejor partido para la sociedad, teniendo sus luces y sombras.

Nada, lo dicho, para vosotros todo el que no compre el rollo woke es de extrema derecha, como cuando se lo llamáis al pavo ese de Frente Obrero.


----------



## delhierro (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Con la sociedad individualista que estamos engendrando a lo que vamos es al hermafroditismo ....   Por ejemplo a @alfonbass seguro que le parece un atentado contra su libertad que a la parienta no le apetezca echar un kiki en un momento dado o viceversa. Si fuera hermafrodita tendría el problema resuelto ....
> 
> Pero bueno ... independientemente de chistes, yo no acabo de ver que tengo que opinar si mi vecino aparece mañana vecina o es bisexual o cualquier cosa que se le ocurra ... Hombre ... opinar a nivel personal puedo, lo que no puedo es llevar mi opinión al libro gordo de las leyes. Allá él (o ella), es un asunto estrictamente suyo.



El problema esta en que su decisión moleste o no al resto. Por ejemplo tipo de 1,90 y 100 kg decide sentirse tia durante un año, gana todas las medallas y evidentemente premios en metalico de las competiciones de lucha femenina y luego vuelve a sentirse tio.

A nivel personal hay que respetar al vecino, siempre que el vecino no pretenda pasarse de listo.

Y ciertamente la cultura de yo lo valgo y yo decido ser esto o aquello en contra de la biologia tiene muy poco de Marxista. En todo caso seria la versión biologica de lo quieres lo tienes, o si quieres puedes, que es el espejismo liberal.

-----------

Los rusos despues de contener , pasan a lanzar ofensivas limitadas. Han recuperado aldeas al norte del aeropuerto de Donestk donde no habian entrado desde el 2014, y hoy avanzan en la frontera norte de lugansk. Parece que van llegando los refuerzos, y que han puesto orden. De todas formas iran por el metodo lento, muy Putiniano para no alarmar a occidente.


----------



## Vilux (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No hay uno ni dos, hay cientos de videos de mobikis borrachos, peleándose , violandose etc, deja el principal y sal a dar una vuelta por el mundo real.



Cientos no, son miles, incluso millones.

Te creemos, Charo. Wapísssima


----------



## McNulty (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Con la sociedad individualista que estamos engendrando a lo que vamos es al hermafroditismo ....   Por ejemplo a @alfonbass seguro que le parece un atentado contra su libertad que a la parienta no le apetezca echar un kiki en un momento dado o viceversa. Si fuera hermafrodita tendría el problema resuelto ....
> 
> Pero bueno ... independientemente de chistes, yo no acabo de ver que tengo que opinar si mi vecino aparece mañana vecina o es bisexual o cualquier cosa que se le ocurra ... Hombre ... opinar a nivel personal puedo, lo que no puedo es llevar mi opinión al libro gordo de las leyes. Allá él (o ella), es un asunto estrictamente suyo.



El problema viene cuando te lo restriegan en la cara todos los días, en anuncios, carteles, películas etc...como que cansa tanta publicidad sobre lo mismo. Ya sabemos que eres maricón o lesbiana, y has sufrido mucho en la infancia y bloblo, pasa página y deja de victimizarte, que no se acaba el mundo y a la mayoría de mortales le da igual con quien te acuestes. Pasa igual con el feminismo.

Y ya no hago más offtopic, que este tema da para otro hilo.


----------



## Vilux (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No tengo ni calefacción ni aire acondicionado así que a mí plim.



Si tú te libras se libran UK, Alemania, y toda la Europa del norte y central.

Tú solita estás ganando la guerra, Charo, wapísssima!


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Con la sociedad individualista que estamos engendrando a lo que vamos es al hermafroditismo ....   Por ejemplo a @alfonbass seguro que le parece un atentado contra su libertad que a la parienta no le apetezca echar un kiki en un momento dado o viceversa. Si fuera hermafrodita tendría el problema resuelto ....
> 
> Pero bueno ... independientemente de chistes, yo no acabo de ver que tengo que opinar si mi vecino aparece mañana vecina o es bisexual o cualquier cosa que se le ocurra ... Hombre ... opinar a nivel personal puedo, lo que no puedo es llevar mi opinión al libro gordo de las leyes. Allá él (o ella), es un asunto estrictamente suyo.



Esa es otra, esta sociedad cada vez me recuerda más a la gringa. Todos miran por lo suyo, que le den al vecino (que no tienes sanidad pues muerete) pero a la hora de crear grupos que se odian a muerte son unos fenómenos, saben como hacer para que los trabajadores nos matemos entre nosotros y no miremos así ellos: vacunados vs no vacunados, pro rusos vs pro ucranianos, izquierda vs derecha, hombre vs mujeres, etc.

Si mañana viene mi vecino y me dice "Mira me siento pájaro y me voy a operar: un pico y unas alas me voy a poner", en ningún momento me voy a reír de él, y el único sentimiento que tendré será el de pena, pero tengo claro que le voy a aconsejar ayuda profesional.

Pero sí, que él haga lo que quiera, pero que gasten dinero público para seguir recreando las fantasías de mi vecino, o para intentar convencernos al resto ya sea por medio de propaganda o por la fuerza de la ley que uno tiene que creer que su vecino ahora es pájaro, pues no.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Porque la cultura rusa no ha cambiado en lo profundo, aun durante su etapa socialista, la sociedad rusa era una masa sumisa dirigida por una oligarquía rica y corrupta...Que si, que en occidente también se han dado esos casos, pero no son la norma.
> Y como occidental, elijo vivir y defender nuestra forma de vida como mejor...
> Si los rusos están conformes con su forma de vida o están sometidos? Ese es un debate muy difícil...



No sabía que los rusos que viven aquí conmigo están todos sometidos... 
Joder, vaya comentario más paco occidental.


----------



## Vilux (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> En serio crees que nos vamos a quedar sin energía?



La escasez y el precio, Charo, wapíssima.

Con que falte el 30% y/o suba el precio que ya va por el 400% la industria europea y el 90% de los negocios, hospitales, agricultura etc. dejan de existir.

¿En qué puto mundo vives, verdulera?

Te has ganado a base de sandeces el ignore. Chao tarada


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Eso está bien, a los loros un poco de chocolate le alegra el momento.





Vilux dijo:


> Cientos no, son miles, incluso millones.
> 
> Te creemos, Charo. Wapísssima



Claro que sí camarada,viv la rebolusion


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> *El problema viene cuando te lo restriegan en la cara todos los días, en anuncios, carteles*, películas etc...como que cansa tanta publicidad sobre lo mismo. Ya sabemos que eres maricón o lesbiana, y has sufrido mucho en la infancia y bloblo, pasa página y deja de victimizarte, que no se acaba el mundo y a la mayoría de mortales le da igual con quien te acuestes. Pasa igual con el feminismo.
> 
> Y ya no hago más offtopic, que este tema da para otro hilo.




Hombre .... pues si vienes de 2000 años de apalear al marica, o a la parienta, es normal que se intente reeducar al personal para que no sea tan cafre.

Años 90:



Civilizar al personal cuesta lo suyo. Yo entiendo que a los del video y sus congéneres la Montero les parezca satán reencarnado, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Nov 2022)

El experto Boris Rozhin habla sobre los puntos principales de la operación militar especial de la Federación Rusa el 25 de noviembre de 2022, especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

1. Svatovo

Se produjo un pequeño avance de nuestras tropas. Alcanzamos Novoselovskoye, en donde se ha estado luchando desde la mañana.
Si es posible liberarlo por completo sería un buen logro táctico, que puede dificultar la implementación de los planes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para atacar Svatovo.

2. Artemovsk

Sin cambios significativos. El enemigo ocupa Opytny y Kurdyumovka mientras continúa la transferencia de reservas al área de Artemovsk y Chasov Yar.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están atacando sobre la transferencia de refuerzos enemigos a través de Slavyansk y Kramatorsk.
En Soledar y Belogorovka - sin cambios hasta ahora.

3. Avdeevskoe

Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están asaltando Vodyanoye y Pervomaisky.
El enemigo está preparando líneas defensivas al norte de Vodyany esperando una ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas RF en torno a Tonenkoye. Además las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están atacando Nevelskoye. El enemigo se apoya en las áreas fortificadas adyacentes al pueblo.

4. Ugledar

Hasta ahora sin cambios.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están trabajando en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Ugledar y áreas adyacentes.
Las AFU bombardearon Pavlovka y Nikolskoye.
En Novomikhailovka aún no se ha progresado mucho.
En Marinka continúa el combate urbano por el centro administrativo de la ciudad.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Peineto (25 Nov 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La diplomatie française a annoncé _« renforcer sa mobilisation au profit du peuple ukrainien ». _Avant de détailler son aide :_ « En réponse à l’appel de l’Ukraine, *le ministère de l’Europe et des Affaires étrangères achemine actuellement 100 générateurs d’une puissance de 50 à 100 KWA vers la Roumanie. Ces générateurs seront remis aux autorités ukrainiennes dans les prochains jours*._
> 
> Francia envía generadores que quizá le sean indispensables cuando empiecen los cortes de luz.



Los enviados por Alemania ya están a venta en la internet.


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> La escasez y el precio, Charo, wapíssima.
> 
> Con que falte el 30% y/o suba el precio que ya va por el 400% la industria europea y el 90% de los negocios, hospitales., agricultura etc. dejan de existir.
> 
> ...



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Q8TV6BAgOEAI&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Igual me equivoqué y se dice San Martín, no se, todo puede ser, pero ya le confirmo a su merced que anda totalmente errado.
> 
> Pd. ¡Soy Español so burro! O si prefiere algo similar en mi lengua natal... ¡Soc Espanyol, cap de suro!



Perdón por el OT, pero es San Martín porque es la fecha del año en el que se mata al cerdo (aquí decimos gocho). Es algo como existencial, el cerdo vive bien y tranquilo todo el año, pero inexorablemente (salvo circunstancias no previstas) le llega siempre su hora (que este caso es fija y casi inebitable, porque el que le cuida y alimenta se lo quire comer para pasar el invierno).
La expresión "armarse la de San Quintín" es por la batalla del mismo nombre de Felipe II contra Francia (que propició la construcción del Escorial).
Volviendo a 404 o $O$(es curioso, solo hay que poner las mayúsculas y el teclado nos dice la verdad sobre ese ex país), hay que decir que la jojolada montó la de San Quintín (vamos, que la ha liado gorda), pero a todo cerdo le llega su hora (aunque en este caso aún no sabemos la fecha, pero ya queda menos).


----------



## magufone (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre .... pues si vienes de 2000 años de apalear al marica, o a la parienta, es normal que se intente reeducar al personal para que no sea tan cafre.
> 
> Años 90:
> 
> ...



Era la norma?
Ya te lo digo yo; NO.
Y es mas, los cafres que zurraban a la parienta o a los maricas lo van a seguir haciendo, haya las leyes que haya.


----------



## Charidemo (25 Nov 2022)

Edit


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Esa es otra, esta sociedad cada vez me recuerda más a la gringa. Todos miran por lo suyo, que le den al vecino (que no tienes sanidad pues muerete) pero a la hora de crear grupos que se odian a muerte son unos fenómenos, saben como hacer para que los trabajadores nos notemos entre nosotros y no miremos así ellos: vacunados vs no vacunados, pro rusos vs pro ucranianos, izquierda vs derecha, hombre vs mujeres, etc.
> 
> Si mañana viene mi vecino y me dice "Mira me siento pájaro y me voy a operar: un pico y unas alas me voy a poner", en ningún momento me voy a reír de él, lo que haría es aconsejarle ayuda profesional. Pero sí, que él haga lo que quiera, pero que gasten dinero público para seguir requeando las fantasías de mi vecino, o para intentar convencernos al resto ya sea por medio de propaganda o por la ley que uno tiene que creer que su vecino ahora es pájaro, pues no.



No es que sepan, es que lo tienen mucho más fácil. Son pocos y saben lo que quieren, se ponen de acuerdo en media hora. Nosotros somos muchos y la mayoría no sabemos por donde nos da el aire. Imposible ponerse de acuerdo.

En cualquier caso a mi me parece que nos salen mucho más caros los chanchullos de los del IBEX con el BOE que pagarle la castración a un desorientao ...


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Era la norma?
> Ya te lo digo yo; NO.
> Y es mas, los cafres que zurraban a la parienta o a los maricas lo van a seguir haciendo, haya las leyes que haya.



Ya, pero ahora lo pagan y entonces daban la vuelta al ruedo a hombros.


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cuando terminen de eliminar al ejército camuflado polaco, tocará a otros remplazarlos…no se yo muy bien quién irá con el frío del invierno….



Igual lo hacen para que baje el paro, que ya no tienen paeles para ir a limpiar mierda a la Pérfida.
En todo caso, no se pierde nada por librar al mundo de esa clase de gente que va a matar por dinero.


----------



## dabuti (25 Nov 2022)

ONU VE ALTAMENTE PROBABLE QUE LOS VÍDEOS DE UCRANONAZIS EJECUTANDO RUSOS SEAN AUTÉNTICOS.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
25 NOV, 16:03
*UN says videos showing execution of Russian POWs are highly likely to be authentic*
It is reported that the analysis of the videos conducted by the HRMMU "underlines the need for independent and detailed forensic investigations to help establish exactly what happened"

GENEVA, November 25. /TASS/. The videos showing how Ukrainian servicemen are shooting dead captive Russian soldiers are highly likely to be authentic, UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Volker Turk said in a statement released on Friday, noting that the UN Human Rights Monitoring Mission in Ukraine (HRMMU) had come to this conclusion.
"Our Monitoring Mission in Ukraine has conducted a preliminary analysis indicating that these disturbing videos are highly likely to be authentic in what they show," Turk said adding that ‘the actual circumstances of the full sequence of events must be investigated to the fullest extent possible, and those found responsible appropriately held to account."
The analysis of the videos conducted by the HRMMU "underlines the need for independent and detailed forensic investigations to help establish exactly what happened," the UN High Commissioner said.
"We understand the Ukrainian authorities have opened a criminal investigation into the events in Makiivka (or Makeyevka, where supposedly the events from the video took place - TASS)," Turk said.

"It is essential that all allegations of summary executions are investigated fully in a manner that is - and is seen to be - independent, impartial, thorough, transparent, prompt and effective," he added.
Turk called "on the parties to issue clear instructions to their forces that there should be no retaliation, no reprisals, against those they take as prisoners of war and to ensure that these instructions are fully complied with."
The UN High Commissioner for Human Rights recalled that "the rules governing armed conflict set out in the Geneva Conventions demand this."
Earlier, the Russian Investigative Committee launched a criminal case over the mass execution of captive Russian soldiers by the Ukrainian army. As the Investigative Committee said, "a video showing representatives of Ukrainian armed formations shooting at least eleven unarmed Russian servicemen who had been captured on the territory of the Lugansk People’s Republic" was the reason that the case was opened.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Zelensky, en una entrevista con el Financial Times, dijo que “solo será para” si alguien le ofrece a Kyiv una forma de devolver Crimea al país de una manera no militar.

Señaló que si la solución propuesta a Ucrania supone que la península seguirá siendo parte de Rusia, entonces "no vale la pena perder el tiempo en esto".

Según Zelensky, el conflicto armado no terminará hasta que el país recupere los territorios perdidos, de lo contrario el reinicio de las hostilidades será cuestión de tiempo.

El Kremlin comentó sobre la declaración de Zelensky:

“Las declaraciones hechas hablan de la falta de voluntad y falta de voluntad de Kyiv para resolver problemas por métodos no militares, Zelensky habla de la alienación del territorio ruso, eso está fuera de discusión”.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

El trabajo de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Los artilleros de la 4ª brigada de la LPR trabajan en lugares de acumulación potencial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Spornoye.

El fuego va con una clara coordinación con los operadores de UAV. Los puestos de tiro identificados por drones en asentamientos y aterrizajes son destruidos por fuego de artillería bajo el control objetivo del UAV.

La designación oportuna de objetivos de los UAV y la derrota metódica de los bastiones ucranianos es la clave para el avance exitoso de nuestras tropas en las condiciones de un área fortificada enemiga equipada.

Coordenadas: 48.823831, 38.234746


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Destrucción de la tripulación antitanque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Nevelskoye

Después de tomar el bastión de Bassin, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan en el área de Nevelskoye, limpiando los restos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en posiciones no equipadas.

Se encontró infantería enemiga en un depósito adyacente al Bassin y cubierta por artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. A juzgar por las municiones en los cráteres, el fuego fue realizado por un equipo antitanque.

Los operadores de ATGM representan un gran peligro para los vehículos blindados. Los misiles guiados son capaces de golpear no solo al personal, sino también a tanques y vehículos blindados de combate a gran distancia.

Coordenadas: 48.058158, 37.596631


----------



## España1 (25 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Zelensky, en una entrevista con el Financial Times, dijo que “solo será para” si alguien le ofrece a Kyiv una forma de devolver Crimea al país de una manera no militar.
> 
> Señaló que si la solución propuesta a Ucrania supone que la península seguirá siendo parte de Rusia, entonces "no vale la pena perder el tiempo en esto".
> 
> ...



Sigue pensando en Crimea y se puede quedar sin media Ucrania. No habrá media neurona?


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Los castigadores ucranianos continúan bombardeando los distritos de Kievsky y Kirovsky de Donetsk. Durante una hora, se dispararon proyectiles 3 con un calibre de 155 mm contra civiles en la región de Kyiv. Kirovsky distrito 4 proyectiles con un calibre de 155 mm.

Las formaciones terroristas de Ucrania están disparando desde los asentamientos temporalmente ocupados de Orlovka y Krasnogorovka.

Se están concretando datos de víctimas y destrucción.

A.Kulemzin


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Gestapo del SBU continúa la operación de incautación de la iglesia ortodoxa
> 
> Los nazis de la SSU publican algunas capturas de pantalla inarticuladas después de haber asaltado la diócesis de Chernivtsi de la UOC canónica. Encontraron pruebas de ciudadanía rusa de alguien de la dirección de la diócesis (un crimen terrible⁉), correspondencia con la "dirección de Moscú" y "manuales sobre cómo alabar" a los rusos.
> 
> ...



Es increíble, pero es inevitable recordar el poema de Niemoller. Que se lo digan especialmente (por ser los últimos) a los que se quedaron En Jersón. A propósito, dejo un rumor.
¿Quién será el siguiente? hasta aquí mismo. Pero nada, que no hay nazis, 4 chavales del fútbol a lo más...


Ayer, el SBU detuvo al propietario de los barcos, que ayudó a los residentes de Jersón a evacuar a la orilla izquierda del Dniéper.

Según la información no confirmada, el propietario de la estación de barcos detenido por el SBU fue asesinado.

El hombre, que hasta el último momento ayudó a los residentes de Jersón a cruzar a la orilla izquierda del Dniéper, pero no abandonó la ciudad, fue acusado en virtud del artículo del Código Penal de Ucrania “Ayuda al estado agresor”, fue amenazado con 12 años de prisión, pero según una fuente familiarizada con la situación, fue asesinado sin juicio ni investigación.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Seis personas murieron como resultado del bombardeo de Nova Kakhovka por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - administración de la ciudad

La administración de Nova Kakhovka informó que, como resultado de los ataques con morteros de los militantes ucranianos, seis civiles murieron. De estos, dos personas murieron por la noche, cuatro más durante el día, tanto en la ciudad como en el pueblo cercano de Korsunka.

Además, dos casas privadas fueron destruidas y dos edificios de gran altura resultaron dañados.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan los ataques contra las concentraciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk. Ayer llegó a la ubicación de la "legión extranjera" en Kramatorsk. Hoy, llegada de nuevos cohetes a la zona industrial. Cabe señalar que ahora a través de Kramatorsk y Slavyansk hay una transferencia de fuerzas enemigas adicionales a las direcciones de Artemovsk y Krasnolimanskoe.

boris rozhin


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

‍☠ La SBU Gestapo continúa con la operación para apoderarse de la Iglesia Ortodoxa

Los servicios secretos nazis publican algunas vagas capturas de pantalla después de que irrumpieron en la diócesis de Chernivtsi de la UOC canónica. Encontramos confirmación de la ciudadanía rusa de alguien del liderazgo de la diócesis (un crimen terrible⁉), correspondencia con el "liderazgo de Moscú" y "manuales sobre cómo elogiar" a los rusos.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

The Spectator informa que en marzo, Polonia no transfirió aviones de combate MiG-29 al régimen de Kyiv debido a la presión estadounidense. Este fue el resultado de las negociaciones entre los estadounidenses y China. Pekín, a su vez, aseguró a sus socios de ultramar que las fuerzas nucleares de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, puestas en alerta, serían utilizadas únicamente de acuerdo con la doctrina de defensa. Los estadounidenses decidieron que los aviones no valían la escalada a la que podían conducir.

Sin embargo, vale la pena señalar que el suministro de repuestos para el MiG-29 para mantener la flota de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en condiciones de vuelo y la posterior integración con los misiles estadounidenses AGM-88 todavía se llevó a cabo, mientras que Rusia se mantiene fiel a la doctrina de defensa en el tema de las armas nucleares. El autor del material también señala que la transferencia de MiG polacos no podría haber influido en la situación en el campo de batalla y de alguna manera cambiarla.

La posición de China como único pacificador es beneficiosa solo para los propios chinos; de esta manera, quieren mejorar sus relaciones con la UE y la OTAN. Es cierto que los territorios ucranianos serán el precio por esto, que es poco probable que el régimen de Kyiv satisfaga.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Se informa que Noruega envió otro obús autopropulsado M109A3GN de 155 mm/39 a Ucrania en un avión de transporte Antonov Airlines An-124-100, además de los 22 transferidos anteriormente y que ya sufren pérdidas. Junto con un obús adicional, también se enviaron a Ucrania 20.000 unidades de piezas de repuesto para estos cañones autopropulsados, 55.000 unidades de uniformes de invierno, 55.000 bolsas de vestir y 30.000 raciones de campo. Foto (c) Martin Berg Isaksen / TV 2


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El problema esta en que su decisión moleste o no al resto. Por ejemplo tipo de 1,90 y 100 kg decide sentirse tia durante un año, gana todas las medallas y evidentemente premios en metalico de las competiciones de lucha femenina y luego vuelve a sentirse tio.
> 
> A nivel personal hay que respetar al vecino, siempre que el vecino no pretenda pasarse de listo.



Hombre ... estafadores ha habido siempre y habrá ....  



> Y ciertamente la cultura de yo lo valgo y yo decido ser esto o aquello en contra de la biologia tiene muy poco de Marxista. En todo caso seria la versión biologica de lo quieres lo tienes, o si quieres puedes, que es el espejismo liberal.



Joer @delhierro, llevamos desde el minuto cero de nuestra existencia contra la biología. Si por biología fuera todavía iríamos en taparrabos y viviríamos 40 años con suerte. El avance científico y tecnológico genera cosas buenas (alarga la vida), malas (bomba atómica) y raras (me corto y pito y me llamo Lourdes) .... hay de todo. La vida larga y fácil, no ocupar todo tu tiempo en sobrevivir en la sabana, te deja tiempo para pensar y cuando pensamos, pasa lo que pasa: religiones, genialidades, absurdos, listillos, etc...etc... de todo, bueno, malo y regular ...  Pero bueno ... mientras no jodas a nadie .... Más daño hacen Ferreras, Florentino, los fachas y los curas ...


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Con respecto al frente, la sección más difícil es Svatovo y Kremennaya, donde es bastante difícil tanto para nuestros soldados como para el comando ... organizar la gestión de las unidades, digamos. Además, la cresta se precipita hacia la rocada más importante, hay poca diversión.

En las direcciones de Artemovsk y Donetsk, sin cambios, los soldados rusos avanzan gradualmente, paso a paso. Los medios de comunicación no acompañan cada paso, solo se realizan viajes para algún éxito mayor. Así que no hay información sobre cada opornik tomado.

En Artemovsk, según tengo entendido, logramos afianzarnos en la planta de clasificación de desechos y en los accesos a la presa. Allí crestas, dicen, tienen severas pérdidas de 40-50 personas al día. Al sur, los Khokhols estabilizaron un poco la dirección amenazante, pero hay avances hacia Kurdyumovka. Todavía no se sabe dónde golpeará la 3.ª brigada después de la liberación de Majorsk; estamos esperando el servicio de prensa de NM.

Desde Avdiivka, los nuestros finalmente están tratando de tomar parte de la defensa aérea (los mapas de Rybar sobre el control de toda la longitud del DKAD son ligeramente inexactos, parte de la defensa aérea aún no es nuestra), y también están fortaleciendo el control alrededor de Experimentado, hay es un asalto lento a Vodyany y Pervomaisky. Antes de Nevelskoy, a la brigada 100 le quedaban dos aterrizajes.

Bueno, y Marinka, cuyo mapa de control exacto no existe, pero desde octubre todo ha cambiado bastante a nuestro favor.

En el área de Ugledar, continúan las batallas por los campos y el trabajo de contrabatería. Incluso en la dirección de Novomikhailovka.

En general, la situación sigue siendo bastante estática. Sin embargo, los Khokhol no pudieron detener nuestro avance ni hacer retroceder a nuestras unidades que realizaban operaciones de asalto en el Donbass.

Carbón Vladislav


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

La CIA anuncia que busca reclutar a ciudadanos rusos como espías

El subdirector de operaciones de la CIA, David Marlowe ), declaró: "Estamos buscando por todo el mundo a rusos que estén tan asqueados por eso [el operativo militar ruso en Ucrania] como nosotros, porque estamos abiertos al negocio".
(CIA Aims to Recruit Spies Among Russians Displeased With Ukraine War

La Embajada de Rusia en EE.UU. t.me/EmbUSA/1631, respondió: "Es de conocimiento común que las centrales de inteligencia estadounidenses intentan desestabilizar Rusia […]. La declaración de David Marlowe no hace más que confirmar el curso hostil de Washington dedicado a debilitar nuestro país […]. Uno difícilmente puede discrepar de los expertos que explican que el celo rusofóbico de la CIA se debe a su deseo de compensar la pérdida de su reputación tras el fiasco con la retirada de sus tropas de Afganistán".
@elOJOen

=========================
Mientras, los hijos de la gran puta siguen con sus matanzas de civiles. Voluntarias, saben, como han sabido todos estos años, que disparan a civiles. La única novedad de este último año es el uso de los mismos como escudos humanos.
Malditos sean estos psicópatas y todos los que les financian, apoyan o blanquean.

Los ukronazis bombardearon el distrito de Kirovski de Donetsk, como resultado del bombardeo, una mujer murió y 5 personas más resultaron heridas.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Las reservas de armas en los países occidentales, incluido Estados Unidos, han alcanzado niveles críticamente bajos debido a los suministros a Kyiv, y la capacidad para reponerlos resultó ser muy limitada, escribe Le Monde.

El diario se refiere a declaraciones de varios analistas, según las cuales las existencias de varias armas en Estados Unidos "cayeron por debajo del nivel necesario para la planificación y el entrenamiento militar". También señala que Washington se vio obligado a pedir a Corea del Sur que comprara 100.000 proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm para transferirlos a Ucrania, sin embargo, según los analistas, Seúl se opone porque no quiere suministrar armas a los países en conflicto.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Se tendría que poner el foco en la iglesia ortodoxa rusa en Ucrania, porque los saqueos, destrozos, la persecución y las muertes deben de ser diarias.

"Los servicios especiales ucranianos están realizando registros en la diócesis de Chernovtsy-Bukovina de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa.

SBU supuestamente encontró documentos en la iglesia que confirman que los sacerdotes tenían ciudadanía rusa.

Se les acusa de "noticias falsas sobre la situación sociopolítica del país".

Anteriormente, las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas realizaron registros en la Lavra de Kiev-Pechyórsk y en la diócesis de Sarny.".


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Escritor, voluntario Vladlen Tatarsky:

Todos deben recordar que el nazismo radical del Tercer Reich, que profesan abiertamente las autoridades de Kyiv, no tolerará ningún compromiso, no solo con los disidentes, sino también con aquellos que intentan tomar una posición neutral. Es imposible negociar con Satanás, se lleva todo sin dejar rastro.

Mi pronóstico con respecto a Ucrania, desafortunadamente, se cumple con precisión. Hoy en Ucrania presentaron un proyecto de ley para prohibir la República de China. Habrá más y más prohibiciones en el territorio controlado por Kyiv. Más adelante, definitivamente veremos una prohibición del uso del idioma ruso en lugares públicos, y posiblemente responsabilidad penal por comunicarse con familiares en Rusia. Si alguien piensa que estoy fantaseando demasiado, entonces dígame: ¿fue posible presentar al menos una noticia de la cinta de hoy el 24 de noviembre de 2013, cuando hubo algún tipo de pelea por el árbol de Navidad en Maidan? ¿Quién podría haber imaginado entonces el bombardeo de Belgorod o el Callejón de los Ángeles en Donetsk?

Aunque nos gusta tener conversaciones pesimistas, todavía esperamos lo mejor en nuestros corazones, por lo que no queremos oír hablar de un futuro terrible. Pero el mal no se detiene por lástima o porque esté cansado de él. Por lo tanto, el mal debe ser combatido hasta el final, hasta su completo exterminio.

El proyecto de ley para prohibir la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa es el comienzo de la prohibición de todas las iglesias ortodoxas en Ucrania, independientemente de la lealtad de las autoridades de Kyiv. Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un Gran Campo de Experimentos - como anti-Rusia. Occidente siempre ha estado interesado en cómo se puede destruir la identidad rusa. Las prohibiciones de la ortodoxia privarán a los rusos engañados en Ucrania de su identidad de una vez por todas. En el siglo XXI, nos quedan dos lazos: la Victoria y la Fe. En Ucrania, la victoria fue arrebatada a los rusos, queda por quitar la ortodoxia. Hay una base científica para la prohibición de la ortodoxia: los países ortodoxos son los más atrasados económicamente, como escribió Max Weber, de moda en Occidente, en La ética protestante y el espíritu del capitalismo.

Tal vez este escenario le parezca duro a alguien, pero hay una tendencia hacia ese tipo de cosas. Recuerda: el mal no hace nada a medias.


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

El perico de Elenski no es la única droga que trabaja el ukro-jojol. Para mí que tiene que ser el cornezuelo del centeno ( o algo así) y ya desde hace años, porque es un delirio colectivo.



En Ucrania una petición propone al presidente cambiar oficialmente el nombre de “Rusia” por “Moscovia” (de Moscú, en ruso), “la Federación Rusa” por “la Federación Moscovita” y el término “ruso” por “moscovita” ‍♀

Los autores de la petición suponen que Rusia no tiene nada que ver con el antiguo estado de la Rus de Kiev (y que los rusos se robaron la histórica raíz del nombre ), y que Ucrania es su verdadero descendiente (¿porque su capital es Kiev? ).

Solo tenemos dos preguntas: ¿Dónde estuvo la Ucrania independiente (y su capital Kiev) en el mapa histórico antes del colapso de la URSS? Y, ¿cuando cambiamos los nombres, por ejemplo, de Turquía al Imperio otomano, de Alemania a Prusia y de la Unión Europea a Sacro Imperio Romano?


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Nazis ejecutan a sacerdotes de la iglesia ortodoxa rusa 
Dignos del tercer reich y de sus patrocinadores otanico nazis.



SBU realizó búsquedas en la diócesis de Chernivtsi-Bukovina de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana del Patriarcado de Moscú: continúa la persecución de los ortodoxos en Ucrania

Los empleados de la SBU supuestamente encontraron documentos que confirman la ciudadanía rusa de los líderes de las estructuras diocesanas. Llamaron a todo este desempeño medidas de investigación. No se olvidaron de los "manuales" de la iglesia que se utilizan para desacreditar las actividades de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa en Ucrania.

“También se ha expuesto la correspondencia entre los líderes de la diócesis y sus curadores de Moscú, en la que reciben “manuales” sobre los detalles de la celebración de liturgias en la iglesia después de una invasión a gran escala”, dijo el servicio de prensa de la SBU.

El régimen de Kyiv continúa obstinadamente su persecución de la Iglesia Ortodoxa en el país. No hace mucho tiempo, la SBU llevó a cabo búsquedas en Kiev-Pechersk Lavra, explicando esto por los intentos de evitar que la iglesia se convierta en una "célula del mundo ruso". La Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa reaccionó de inmediato a esto, donde calificó las búsquedas de la SBU y la búsqueda de agentes de los servicios especiales rusos en Lavra como malicia impotente.

IA Readovka


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Hoy ya hubo buenas noticias del sector del frente Svatovo-Kremennaya, se informó que nuestras tropas habían capturado el asentamiento de Novoselovka. Como ya he dicho, esta noticia es interesante porque las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen la iniciativa en este frente. En otra sección de este frente (el barranco de Zhuravka, el asentamiento de Ploschanka), la cresta lanzó un serio ataque, arrastrando una instalación de desminado para facilitar sus operaciones ofensivas.

Se suponía que hasta un batallón de infantería de pura sangre iría al ataque, pero el ataque de artillería no solo frustró los planes, sino que también infligió pérdidas muy significativas a la infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desplegadas en formaciones de ataque. No me gusta hablar de las pérdidas del enemigo sin una textura clara, pero el ucraniano tiene un centenar de muertos y heridos.

Una vez más, me gustaría señalar que las habilidades de nuestros artilleros han aumentado en un orden de magnitud en comparación con la primavera y el comienzo del verano. Ahora, un número menor de barriles inflige pérdidas mucho mayores y la velocidad de reacción desde el momento en que se detecta al enemigo hasta el ataque devastador sobre él se ha multiplicado muchas veces.

mayor que edda


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

"Ahora recuerdo con un escalofrío cómo me arrastré enojado y hambriento, llegando milagrosamente a Beslan a través de una multitud de tropas, tratando de encontrar al menos a alguien que me necesitara" - A.V. Zagortsev

Me gustaría hablar sobre los Serpukhov movilizados, viendo cómo se apresuraron a deshonrarlos. Hasta donde yo sé esta situación, fue así. Nuestro querido Ministerio de Defensa se obstina en seguir pisando el mismo rastrillo desde la movilización de febrero en la LDNR, es decir para formar unidades atendidas exclusivamente por movilizados (quizás este no sea el caso en las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas y Fuerzas Especiales, aquí no sé nada). En estas unidades falta de todo, pero ante todo el personal de mando. Por lo general, 2 oficiales por compañía, comandante y oficial político, y estos son el 95% de los chalecos, a menudo ni siquiera sirvieron en el ejército y recibieron el rango de oficial de reserva después del campo de entrenamiento. Los comandantes de pelotón son sargentos de entre los propios movilizados. Bueno, el comandante de batallón y el jefe de personal son personal, pero generalmente nadie da un buen comandante de batallón, hay escasez de ellos en las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y se necesitan en su lugar.

En consecuencia, generalmente no hay nadie para organizar el entrenamiento normal del personal, y a menudo surgen problemas con el establecimiento de la vida cotidiana, porque una de las cosas más terribles en el ejército ruso es un mayor demasiado maduro: no le importa una mierda. Omitiré deliberadamente todos los topónimos y nombres completos en el texto, con la excepción de una vez, necesaria para comprender la situación, pero todo esto está presente en el texto del informe que tengo.

Esto es exactamente lo que pasó. De estos, se formó un batallón XXXX separado, durante la formación del batallón, NO se recibió NINGUNA pieza de equipo de los 60 establecidos en el estado. El batallón está armado SOLO con armas pequeñas. De esta forma, fueron cargados en un tren y enviados al frente. Al mismo tiempo, la unidad militar pertenece al Distrito Militar Occidental, pero fueron enviados a la zona de responsabilidad del Distrito Militar Central, porque el Distrito Militar Occidental no tiene su propia zona de responsabilidad: redespliegue. Al llegar, el subcomandante de la formación les dijo que, como no tenían comunicaciones, ni equipo, ni bk, ni comida, simplemente no los necesitaba, que hicieran lo que quisieran. El batallón pasó dos días en la estación. Luego los cargaron en camiones y los llevaron a la LPR, a la parte trasera, donde los colocaron en el bosque. Al mismo tiempo, nada estaba listo para su reunión, ni en
Durante la larga marcha la gente nunca fue alimentada. Dos días después, para los que tampoco se les proporcionó nada, los exploradores del batallón, por iniciativa propia, se dirigieron a la guarnición del RG estacionada en un pueblo vecino. Se pusieron en contacto con su liderazgo e informaron que tenían un batallón completo DE REPENTE por el barro y la humedad.

A la noche siguiente, llegaron los mismos camiones y los llevaron al frente. Allí pasaron dos días más, durante los cuales, para proveer al batallón de todo
todavía no se ha hecho nada necesario. Intentaron dárselos al regimiento de fusileros motorizados XXX de la división de fusileros motorizados X, pero también dijeron que como no tenéis nada, no os necesitamos. Luego fueron llevados casi al frente.

Al llegar, al comandante del batallón se le hizo la pregunta: "¿Dónde están las comunicaciones, el equipo, el BC y cómo se organiza la interacción con los vecinos?" A lo que el comandante del batallón dijo: “¡Lo resolveremos en el acto!”, dio media vuelta y se fue. Después de eso, las compañías de rifles motorizados en pelotones en UNO (perra, maldita sea) vehículos blindados de transporte de personal comenzaron a ser llevados a Makeevka, LPR. La dirección del batallón, al ver esto, se negó a ir y empezó a armar un escándalo. Como resultado, los sobrevivientes de Makeyevka están en un asentamiento, la administración está en otro y prácticamente no hay conexión entre ellos. El departamento ahora está clavado al XXXX batallón de reservistas LPR, quienes comparten comida y refugio con ellos.

La gente no se niega a luchar, pero quiere hacerlo no como carne de cañón. Cuando el FSB comenzó a lidiar con esta situación, resultó que ni el comando del Distrito Militar Occidental ni el comando del Distrito Militar Central sabían nada sobre el destino del batallón. Es decir, el batallón está esencialmente perdido, el gato abandonó a los gatitos, déjalos follar como quieran. Y este es al menos el tercer caso de este tipo en la sección "Lapinsk" de Svatovo-Kremennaya.

Los residentes de Murmansk se encontraron en una situación similar con el suministro, y allí el comandante del batallón declara que lo está haciendo bien y que no necesita un camión de ayuda humanitaria recogido por los habitantes y la administración de la región de Murmansk, no aceptará eso.

ZONA GRIS


----------



## Martok (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> *El mal menor.*
> 
> Por cierto, para acabar por mi parte sobre esto.
> 
> ...



Eso es tan absurdo como decir que te dejas pegar una paliza por que al menos no te matan.

Haz lo que quieras con tu opciones políticas, pero tu prioridad es que no te peguen no que te peguen poco. Para eso mejor quédate en casa o disfruta de tu familia, total te joden igual.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Artilleros de la 4ª Brigada del 2º Cuerpo de Ejército de la LPR siguen destrozando las posiciones de los militantes de la UAF en la zona del Disputado

La brigada 4 LPR continúa destruyendo las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona de Disputed
Uno de los puntos más calientes del Donbass sigue siendo el pueblo de Spornoe entre Seversk y Lisichansk. Una feroz batalla se desarrolló para él. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están lanzando más y más fuerzas, tratando de tomar el control de esta área.
El enemigo esconde equipo en las ruinas y desembarcos. Los combatientes del 2º Cuerpo de Ejército de la LPR infligen daños por fuego a los objetivos reconocidos, corrigiendo el fuego de un dron.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

La rusofobia del cuarto reich ukro nazi continúa.

Se decidió demoler el monumento a Catalina II, que se instaló en Odessa, la decisión correspondiente fue anunciada por el Ayuntamiento de Odessa.


----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Nov 2022)

Para dentro de una semana está previsto que una masa de aire frío generada en la zona de los Montes Urales se vaya desplazando lentamente hacia el continente europeo. Está por ver si llegará a la península ibérica, pero sí que parece que en Ucrania y en general en todo el este de Europa se la van a comer con patatas.
Sin luz y sin suministros de energia y de calefacción adecuados es de suponer que lo van a pasar mal.

Aunque esas gentes estén aclimatadas por residir ahí, no es lo mismo pasar una ola de frío de -15 º C con las comodidades habituales que en medio de una guerra con penurias y con interrupciones de suministro energético.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Y sufren sin echar a los nazis de las cercanías de Donestk.


De nuevo el bombardeo de Donetsk, de nuevo el civil muerto.

Los nazis ucranianos dispararon contra el distrito Kirovsky de la ciudad con cañones de 152 mm. Una mujer murió bajo los bombardeos, 3 personas resultaron heridas.

El corresponsal de Solovyov Live, Yevgeny Bykovsky, informa desde la escena del bombardeo.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Si quieres entender si estás luchando en el lado equivocado, mira dónde mueren los niños (c)

Desde el comienzo de la guerra civil en Donbass, más de 200 niños han muerto... Miles de niños han resultado heridos. Decenas de miles de niños perdieron sus hogares. Miles de niños han perdido a sus padres.

Sobre los niños muertos de Donbass: nuestro proyecto "Dedicación a los ángeles". Testigos de la Verdad.

Durante 15 años en el periodismo, este es el proyecto más difícil para mí. Emocionalmente. Escribí guiones para 18 de los 22 videos del proyecto. Cuántas lágrimas se derramaron en el proceso... ¡Los niños deben vivir!

Habló sobre el proyecto de Komsomolskaya Pravda y el Centro Noosphere en vivo en el canal de televisión Zvezda.

Conmigo en el cuadro hay una colega, Elena Kulikova, la autora y líder de este complejo, que agota a todo el equipo, pero es un proyecto tan importante y necesario.

Hablamos de la tragedia para detenerla.

TGK LEABINA


----------



## Martok (25 Nov 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Lo de Irán está cantado, intentos de "revolución" de colores y cacareo de los mass media de que en Irán la gente se está "rebelando" y que se irán incrementando con el paso de los meses. Conste en acta que personalmente el régimen de los ayatolás me apesta a mierda y que no defiendo ni las ingerencias capitalistas ni esa cosa rara de monarquía místico-religiosa-barbuda, patriarcado místico o como quiera llamarse. Por supuesto que Irán y sus gentes son mucho más que el puto monigote del ayatolá. *Pero yo iba al presunto "ataque biológico" sobre Zhengzhou: si es así, ¿porqué no se denuncia públicamente?, *¿porqué no salen los voceros de Papa-Xi a informar abiertamente a la comunidad internacional que de estamos inmersos en una guerra biológica?, ¿China y Rusia también participan, o se ven obligados a participar, o es únicamente cosa de EEUU-OTAN-Europa, o de EEUU en solitario?, ¿quién gana además de los corporaciones farmacéuticas y negocios afines?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidentemente porque eso te obliga a responder directamente, pero los Chinos son mas astutos. ¿Por qué crees escasea medicamentos en occidente?


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Putiniano reconociendo sus cagadas, algo es algo.
Lo malo que han costado muertos y sufrimiento.


Vladimir Putin durante una reunión con madres de militares:

- Desde 2014, la Federación Rusa esperaba sinceramente estar de acuerdo en que el Donbass regresaría a Ucrania, pero no sintió completamente el estado de ánimo de la gente;
- La reunificación de Rusia con el Donbass debería haber ocurrido antes, tal vez entonces no habría habido tantas víctimas.

Desde 2014, la Federación Rusa esperaba sinceramente estar de acuerdo en que el Donbass regresaría a Ucrania, pero no sentía completamente el estado de ánimo de la gente.
La reunificación de Rusia con el Donbass debería haber ocurrido antes, tal vez no habría habido tantas víctimas entonces (c) Putin

Esto debería haber sucedido en 2014. Pero se apostó por los acuerdos de Minsk, que llevaron a quién sabe dónde, aunque su callejón sin salida era evidente incluso antes de que se firmaran.

Toda su "astucia" de la nueva política informativa, además de la cobertura informativa de los anteriores fracasos de 2004 y 2014 y salvando las apariencias frente a las amenazas de Occidente, radica en que el apoyo tácito indirecto (que ha sido negado y será negado) no permitirá neutralizar a Novorossia por medios militares, pero con esto no cambia la abrumadora superioridad de la junta en tecnología.
Por tanto, el escenario actual es precisamente el más conveniente para Estados Unidos, ya que el conflicto se prolonga (que, supuestamente, como parte de un astuto plan, Putin intenta evitar), formando una herida abierta cerca de la frontera con Rusia. Federación (la guerra civil no se puede detener así, los estadounidenses ya han logrado su objetivo), proporcionando en el camino los requisitos previos para el despliegue de tropas estadounidenses y de la OTAN en Ucrania (base de la OTAN en la región de Jarkov, mientras se mantiene la junta actual en poder, una cuestión de 2-3 años).


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

"La CIA americana preparó la guerra en el Donbass ya en 1957 como parte de un levantamiento antisoviético".

La CIA estaba planeando operaciones especiales en Ucrania. Según analistas estadounidenses, el levantamiento antisoviético se mantendría en muchas partes de la RSS de Ucrania.


Link del documento en PDF: 


https://t.co/UZifFHPbiv


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=#&ved=2ahUKEwi9y6qozsn7AhUiTKQEHSTqBF0Q8TV6BAgOEAI&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov



No se ve nada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

Importante!!!



*Greta Thunberg y otros 600 niños demandan a Suecia por política climática*


25 noviembre 2022 18:33


La activista medioambiental sueca Greta Thunberg y más de 600 niños y jóvenes han presentado una demanda contra su propio país por sus políticas climáticas. La propia Thunberg escribió sobre esto el 25 de noviembre en Twitter.



“Hoy, Black Friday, es el día perfecto para presentar una demanda contra el estado por su insuficiente política climática. Así lo hicimos. ¡Te veo en la corte!" — dijo la activista de 19 años en la red social.

En su demanda colectiva, los demandantes acusan a Suecia de violar la política climática actual del país, así como la Convención Europea de Derechos Humanos.


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

Los colegas del canal Frente del este (t.me/FrentedelEste) compartieron este artículo en el que nos muestra que una parte de la dirigencia y la población de EEUU esta asustada ante la posible evolución de la guerra de Ucrania a una guerra global y nuclear


La revista estadounidense "Newsweek" está alarmada: "Un largo conflicto en Ucrania podría conducir a una guerra nuclear entre Rusia y Estados Unidos".
Como escribe Jonathan Tobin, después del incidente con la caída del misil en Polonia, "durante varias horas, uno podría imaginar el peor de los casos: una guerra entre Estados Unidos y Rusia". El cohete resultó ser ucraniano, y el mundo entero respiró aliviado. Pero ahora Occidente está tratando por todos los medios de descartar el incidente polaco: no se están sacando las conclusiones necesarias de él. "En cambio, el discurso occidental dominante sobre el conflicto sigue siendo extremadamente estridente y beligerante”, escribe Tobin. "La administración de Biden está más preocupada por mantener la guerra hasta que Rusia haya sido derrotada inequívocamente que por evitar que el conflicto se expanda". Y esto a pesar del hecho, enfatiza Tobin, de que Ucrania tiene muy pocas posibilidades de recuperar todos los territorios perdidos desde el 24 de febrero, y ninguna posibilidad de recuperar Donbass y Crimea. Al mismo tiempo, la asistencia militar de EE. UU. a Ucrania ya es el doble de lo que EE. UU. gastó en los últimos años en la guerra de Afganistán, y el propio Biden admitió entonces que se trataba de un precio inaceptable.
En el caso de Ucrania, da la impresión de que Estados Unidos está dispuesto a pagar cualquier precio, sustentando un escenario que podría conducir, según el mismo Biden, al Armagedón.
Compartiendo la ansiedad del autor del artículo, quisiéramos agregar: Hace 60 años, en el apogeo de la crisis del Caribe, el presidente demócrata John F. Kennedy encontró la fuerza para ir en contra de la mayoría de los “halcones” que lo rodeaban y encontrar un camino hacia una resolución pacífica de la crisis. Biden no muestra tal disposición. Y esto significa que el incidente polaco puede no ser el último, lo que aumenta el riesgo de que la OTAN se involucre en la guerra.
Dado este riesgo, escribe Tobin, poner fin a la guerra debería ser una prioridad para Estados Unidos. Es difícil no estar de acuerdo con esto.
t.me/FrentedelEste


----------



## Martok (25 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Es increíble, pero es inevitable recordar el poema de Niemoller. Que se lo digan especialmente (poe ser los últimos) a los que se quedaron En Jersón. A propósito, dejo un rumor.
> ¿Quién será el siguiente? hasta aquí mismo. Pero nada, que no hay nazis, 4 chavales del fútbol a lo más...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272385
> 
> ...



Nazis haciendo cosas de nazis.


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

◾Sobre el reclutamiento de mercenarios mexicanos en la "Legión Internacional"

◾Gracias a los autores del canal @ophiucu Los Sombreros Blancos, nuestro equipo recibió un correo electrónico de un ciudadano mexicano dirigido a las autoridades rusas sobre el reclutamiento de reclutas de América Latina para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Por la seguridad del autor, no revelamos sus datos personales.

▪El autor afirma que con la ayuda de una cuenta falsa de Instagram de un "empleado ucraniano de la misión diplomática", se puso en contacto y reveló las identidades de dos mercenarios mexicanos de la "Legión Internacional": Enrique Rodríguez "Capón" León y Pedro Isaí "Lizaola" Corona.

▪"Kapon" no es sólo un mercenario, sino también un reclutador que participó activamente en la selección de reclutas en las charlas de Morgan.

▪Según el autor, "Lizaola" afirmó que hay mercenarios en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que trabajan para los cárteles mexicanos.

▪Empleados de la embajada de Ucrania en la Ciudad de México están indirectamente involucrados en su reclutamiento, quienes envían a Kapon a los interesados en enviarlos a Ucrania.

◾Un mexicano vigilante advierte que otro mercenario con el indicativo "Cerberus" puede ser un enlace entre el cártel Jalisco Nueva Generación (CJNG) y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Mercenarios mexicanos, durante conversaciones con el autor, afirmaron que el punto de recogida de reclutas extranjeros en Polonia es el restaurante ALEBRICHE de Cracovia.

▪La carta también dice que los días 1 y 2 de noviembre se celebró en Ciudad de México una reunión de reclutas reclutados en la "Legión Internacional", a la que asistieron representantes del ejército ucraniano y de las PMC estadounidenses.

◾ Esperamos que esta carta no sólo haya llegado a su destinatario, sino que haya despertado el interés de las autoridades competentes. Al fin y al cabo, incluso en el lejano México hay personas que ahora permanecen del lado de Rusia.

t.me/UkraineHumanRightsAbuses/14892


----------



## Martok (25 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Importante!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta lo que tiene de fea lo tiene de caradura.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Nov 2022)

Un ser humano


*Putin se reúne con las madres de los militares que participan en el operativo especial ruso*

Publicado:25 nov 2022

"Todo viene de la familia, el hecho de que sus chicos hayan elegido un destino como el de la defensa de la patria [...] es también el resultado de su trabajo, sin duda", afirmó el mandatario ruso.

Descargar video
El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, en una reunión con las madres de los militares que participan en la operación especial militar en Ucrania, el 25 de noviembre de 2022.Foto: Alexander Shcherbak / Sputnik
Este viernes, el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, calificó de "héroes" a los militares rusos que participan en la operación bélica especial que las Fuerzas Armadas del país llevan a cabo en Ucrania. Así lo afirmó en una reunión con las madres de los movilizados, voluntarios y contratistas. 
"Todo viene de la familia, el hecho de que sus chicos hayan elegido un destino como el de la defensa de la patria [...] es también el resultado de su trabajo, sin duda", afirmó Putin, dirigiéndose a las mujeres. Según el presidente ruso, es el "resultado del ejemplo personal".
Según Putin, en el operativo especial en Ucrania los militares rusos no se dividen en grupos separados y todos se ayudan entre sí. "Sé que los chicos no se dividen en castas separadas, todas las nacionalidades son iguales, todos se ayudan y entienden que su vida depende de esa ayuda mutua y apoyo, eso es lo que es muy importante. Y cumplen este servicio *de forma muy digna*", aseveró.


También señaló que él y todos los altos funcionarios del país *"comparten el dolor"* de las madres que han perdido a sus hijos en los combates. "Entendemos que nada puede reemplazar la pérdida de un hijo, [...] especialmente para una madre, a quien le debemos el nacimiento", subrayó. 
En este contexto, el mandatario se comprometió a hacer todo lo posible para que las madres de los militares fallecidos *"no se sientan olvidadas"* y "sientan un hombro a su lado". 
Entre otras cosas, Putin destacó que actualmente el ataque informativo es "uno de los métodos más eficaces de lucha". "*La vida es más compleja y diversa* que lo que se muestra en la pantalla y en Internet", indicó, agregando que en Internet hay muchas noticias falsas y ataques informativos. 
*La reunificación con Donbass debería haber ocurrido antes*
El jefe de Estado expresó que en 2014 las autoridades rusas creyeron que podría haber un acuerdo sobre Donbass, pero en aquel entonces no sintieron el estado de ánimo de sus habitantes y "lo que estaba pasando allí". "Ahora ya está claro que la reunificación [de Rusia con Donbass] *debería haber ocurrido antes*, tal vez entonces no hubiera habido tantas víctimas", defendió.
Además, afirmó que Rusia siente que está haciendo lo correcto al defender Donbass.
"Tenemos que luchar no con ellos [los ucranianos], sino con aquellos que les suministran y pagan todo, *los usan como carne de cañón*", señaló, agregando que "a los que se comportan mal […] se les dispara ante la fila", lo que "confirma que estamos tratando con un régimen neonazi".


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en todo, yo también soy una persona de Izquierdas y me parece que el gobierno se ha dedicado a reconocer derechos a colectivos como el de LGTBI en lugar de derogar las reformas laborales de Zapatero y Rajoy o la ley mordaza que son leyes que afectan seriamente a todos los trabajadores.



Una regla que se cumple en los foros es viejo refrán: "Dime de que presumes y te diré de lo que careces"

Por de pronto lo que es obvio que algo de educación le falta, para ser una persona de izquierdas, que suelen ser bastantes respetuosas con el prójimo, y no suelen manifestar una exacerbación del nacionalismo excluyente, como cuando dice

"Miserable eres tú y tu puto país asqueroso de mierda"

"Un placer que me incluya en el ignore, háganos un favor a los Españoles y váyase de nuestro país. Al infierno si es posible".

Lo que si se le ve que es un friki de las armas, que tampoco es muy frecuente en la izquierda.

Entiendo que no le satisfaga la tibieza con que Podemos se ha comportado con el tema de la guerra, pero al menos hay que reconocer que alguna ministra de dicha formación se ha manifestado, tímidamente eso sí, contra el envío de armas y por la negociación (posiblemente de las pocas de toda Europa). IU han ido incluso mas allá. La CUP y BNG no aplaudieron a Zelenski.

*Parte de la izquierda boicoteó a Zelenski en el Congreso y Garzón le censuró*









Parte de la izquierda boicoteó a Zelenski en el Congreso y Garzón le censuró


Dos diputados de Unidas Podemos se negaron a participar en el acto por "conciencia antifascista". El secretario de Estado Enrique Santiago le negó el aplauso y el ministro Garzón censuró después la limitación de partidos políticos en Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com





Al margen del gobierno, IU y Podemos como partidos, no apoyan a la guerra ni al envío de armas, y son los únicos partidos de representación parlamentaria nacional que han denunciado la represión, la ilegalización de partidos de la oposición y falta de legitimidad democrática del régimen de Zelenski, cosa que los medios silencian. Y aún así, les ha caído la del pulpo con críticas en todos los medios, cada vez que abren la boca.

Le puede parecer insuficiente, lo comprendo y comparto, y está en su derecho de votar a quien quiera, pero los mensajes grandilocuentes de...

"Antes votaba a xxxxxx y ahora, no votare, o votaré a VOX", .... se identifican con la burda propaganda inversa.

Y sin embargo, poca autocritica vemos en este foro, ni el hilo, de los votantes de VOX que controlan algo así como el 90% del foro, con la chaquetera y veleta posición de VOX, o de la facha de Meloni, en el tema de al guerra, que han rendido pleitesía a la OTAN en cuanto sus amos, el capital, les ha dado las instrucciones pertinentes.

No se rick,...


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Nosotros y @pl_syrenka seguimos el drama en dos actos: Turquía y Hungría retrasan la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN.

Al parecer, se prometió que el Parlamento húngaro ratificaría ambas solicitudes a más tardar el 7 de diciembre, pero la votación se ha vuelto a posponer.

Creo que el reciente atentado terrorista en Turquía y la posterior operación en Siria e Irak han jugado su papel. El gobierno sueco apoya a Erdogan, pero ha habido concentraciones antiturcas en el país pidiendo la condena de la acción militar.

Por supuesto, los suecos y los finlandeses deberán endurecer su postura respecto a las organizaciones kurdas; según los medios de comunicación, las delegaciones turca, sueca y finlandesa mantienen hoy conversaciones. Según el primer ministro sueco, Ulf Kristersson, Suecia ha cumplido esencialmente los términos del acuerdo alcanzado con Turquía en la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid.

Para las autoridades suecas y finlandesas, la situación es difícil. Tienen que explicar de alguna manera a la población por qué el bombardeo de las zonas del norte de Siria es permitido por las democracias. Permítanme recordarles que los turcos están luchando, entre otros, contra las Unidades de Autodefensa Popular kurdas, que en la mentalidad europea se han establecido como los principales combatientes contra el IS.

Los turcos, por su parte, tienen un par de meses para seguir negociando con los socios europeos. Es lógico suponer que habrá preferencias económicas: es más fácil descontar unos cuantos millones de euros para el desarrollo de la economía turca que remodelar la legislación para adaptarla a las necesidades de Erdogan.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Tras el encuentro de Putin con las madres de los soldados implicados en el SCR, comenzó una reunión ordinaria del Consejo de Seguridad ruso en la que se habló de la campaña en Ucrania y de las negociaciones con Estados Unidos en Turquía, a las que había viajado Naryshkin. Y también los asuntos del G20 y de la OTSC.

También cabe señalar que Putin volvió a señalar que Rusia estaba librando una guerra en Ucrania con Occidente, que estaba utilizando a los ucranianos como carne de cañón prescindible.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Putin reiteró que Rusia alcanzará los objetivos de la Operación Militar Especial en Ucrania.

Dada la posición de Estados Unidos y de la banda de Zelensky, controlada por Estados Unidos, es por medios militares como se lograrán estos objetivos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

Por favor un electricista en la sala?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

Mujer de Zelen en la BBC:

Olena Zelenskaya: "Sabemos que el invierno puede ser otra prueba para nosotros si no hay calefacción en nuestros hogares. Los ucranianos en su mayoría, más del 90% de los encuestados, respondieron que están dispuestos a tolerarlo durante dos o tres años. ."


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Destrucción de un obús D-20 remolcado de 152 mm y daños en la estación de comunicaciones con UAV Lancet. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> No soy marxista, los "gracias" me dan igual, la verdad es la verdad lo diga un facha o un comunista.
> 
> No voto, ni votaré jamás a Vox, porque antepongo la lucha de clases a todo los demás, como dije antes.
> 
> ...



En una cosa tienes razón: el PSOE es el partido que más se parece a esta España. Sin ellos, esta pantomima del R78 no habría sobrevivido ni 10 años.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen atacando las concentraciones de las AFU en la aglomeración de Slovyansk-Kramatorsk. Ayer sobrevoló el campamento de la "legión extranjera" en Kramatorsk. Hoy hay nuevas salidas de misiles por la zona industrial. Cabe señalar que las fuerzas enemigas adicionales se están redesplegando a través de Kramatorsk y Sloviansk hacia Artemivsk y Krasnolimansk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Soldados muertos de la 56ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada Separada de las AFU en una zona boscosa. Los familiares han estado buscando a los desaparecidos de esta brigada recientemente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## Moderado (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Una regla que se cumple en los foros es viejo refrán: "Dime de que presumes y te diré de lo que careces"
> 
> Por de pronto lo que es obvio que algo de educación le falta, para ser una persona de izquierdas, que suelen ser bastantes respetuosas con el prójimo, y no suelen manifestar un exacerbación del nacionalismo excluyente, como cuando dice
> 
> ...



Del bloque y las CUP no hablo porque no se que posición hay sobre el tema en su organización. Pero lo de Enrique Santiago y Alberto Garzón es de broma, el primero es el mayor chupoptero de la política española, capaz de tragar con lo que sea con tal de mantener su sillón, lo mismo Garzón, cuyo ministerio se dedica a dar recomendaciones dietéticas en vez de hacer algo por el país.

La realidad es que la gran mayoría de su grupo parlamentario aplaudió a Zelenski y ellos aprueban la sumisión total de España a la política estadounidense sobre Ucrania. Lo que los hace aún mas asquerosos que Sánchez es que, al mismo tiempo que permiten estas barbaridades, de vez en cuando hacen algun teatro para aparentar que aún son combativos. O sea, son oposición en Twitter pero gobierno para todo lo demás (especialmente los puestazos)

De los políticos siempre hay que fijarse en lo que hacen, no en lo que dicen; y aquí toda, absolutamente toda la izquierda parlamentaria española está aceptando que España sea tan belicoso como Polonia o los bálticos.

De los demás partidos me lo espero, nunca han escondido cuales son sus simpatías, pero los que estaban en contra de la OTAN teóricamente eran los de IU y Podemos, y ya ves como han acabado.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Es muy probable que el vídeo del asesinato de los militares rusos rendidos sea auténtico - ONU
_
"Nuestra misión de supervisión en Ucrania ha realizado un análisis preliminar que muestra que es probable que estos inquietantes vídeos sean auténticos. Las circunstancias fácticas de toda la secuencia de acontecimientos deben investigarse al máximo y los autores deben ser llevados ante la justicia", dijo la organización.
La ONU también pidió instrucciones claras a las fuerzas implicadas en el conflicto armado para que no maltraten a los prisioneros. Las normas establecidas en las Convenciones de Ginebra deben aplicarse claramente._









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Una regla que se cumple en los foros es viejo refrán: "Dime de que presumes y te diré de lo que careces"
> 
> Por de pronto lo que es obvio que algo de educación le falta, para ser una persona de izquierdas, que suelen ser bastantes respetuosas con el prójimo, y no suelen manifestar una exacerbación del nacionalismo excluyente, como cuando dice
> 
> ...



Hombre ... independientemente de todo eso hay que tener en cuenta que estamos en una banda y llevarle la contraria al jefe no sale barato. Estamos hartos de ver paises arrasados por llevarle la contraria al jefe de su banda, sin ir más lejos tenemos Cuba, Venezuela o la misma Ucrania.

Como para andarse con ciertas tonterías y más sabiendo que te tiene que votar una población adoctrinada en un determinado sentido. La gente siempre elige a barrabás, nunca a jesucristo ....   A jesucristo le mandan piquetes de filisteos a la puerta de casa .....


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Los estudiantes fabrican estufas para nuestros soldados en el frente

Se están entregando cocinas especiales para la calefacción a los militares rusos en la zona de operaciones especiales. Los estudiantes de soldadura de la Escuela Técnica Automovilística y Electromecánica de Balakovo los fabrican con sus propias manos. Los alumnos realizan el trabajo bajo la dirección de sus tutores. Los chicos entienden que están involucrados en una gran causa.

Las organizaciones de veteranos envían artículos preparados a los defensores de la zona SMO. Los estudiantes y profesores dicen que se inspiraron para ayudar de esta manera en el heroísmo, el coraje y la valentía de los militares rusos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> ◾Sobre el reclutamiento de mercenarios mexicanos en la "Legión Internacional"
> 
> ◾Gracias a los autores del canal @ophiucu Los Sombreros Blancos, nuestro equipo recibió un correo electrónico de un ciudadano mexicano dirigido a las autoridades rusas sobre el reclutamiento de reclutas de América Latina para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Por la seguridad del autor, no revelamos sus datos personales.
> 
> ...



No sólo Zele tiene derecho a coca, la tropa también lo merece.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Importante!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Otro que viene a cagar su off topic para esparcir, tacita a tacita, pero si descanso, la agenda negacionista, en este caso toca la climática, de los regres recalcitantes.

No hay dia sin un mensajito.*

Afortunadamente, el foro tiene poca influencia, tendiendo a ninguna, en la creación de corrientes de opinión.
,

en fin


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No se ve nada.



Un error , usted perdone


----------



## ZARGON (25 Nov 2022)

La Merkele habla ahora con "sentido comun", despues de haber sido complice de los otanicos en el cuarteto de Normandia


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre .... pues si vienes de 2000 años de apalear al marica, o a la parienta, es normal que se intente reeducar al personal para que no sea tan cafre.
> 
> 
> 
> Civilizar al personal cuesta lo suyo. Yo entiendo que a los del video y sus congéneres la Montero les parezca satán reencarnado, pero es lo que hay.




Kelden es el puto amo,


----------



## alfonbass (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Con la sociedad individualista que estamos engendrando a lo que vamos es al hermafroditismo ....   Por ejemplo a @alfonbass seguro que le parece un atentado contra su libertad que a la parienta no le apetezca echar un kiki en un momento dado o viceversa. Si fuera hermafrodita tendría el problema resuelto ....
> 
> Pero bueno ... independientemente de chistes, yo no acabo de ver que tengo que opinar si mi vecino aparece mañana vecina o es bisexual o cualquier cosa que se le ocurra ... Hombre ... opinar a nivel personal puedo, lo que no puedo es llevar mi opinión al libro gordo de las leyes. Allá él (o ella), es un asunto estrictamente suyo.



La libertad se basa en no trastocar en nada lo que quiera o no otra persona, precisamente es ese vuelco hacia lo colectivo lo que hace tal cosa, siempre, para todo tipo de burrada, la excusa es el colectivo


----------



## Peineto (25 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Stoltenberg advierte que China y Rusia están trabajando más estrechamente.*
> 10:47 || 25/11/2022




Hay un duelo de lenguas entre Stultusberg y Borrello para ver quien es el más gilipollas. No me cabe otra explicación al torrente de disparates, tonterías y mierda que vomitan ambos.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pero hombre, por diox!
> 
> ¿De verdad no conoce a la Nekane granaína?
> 
> Cinco rosarios, veinte padrenuestros y cincuenta avemarías de penitencia y no se olvide de colocarse el cilicio antes de dormir durante un mes enterito.



y una nekane pa ti foto e ya


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La libertad se basa en no trastocar en nada lo que quiera o no otra persona, precisamente es ese vuelco hacia lo colectivo lo que hace tal cosa, siempre, para todo tipo de burrada, la excusa es el colectivo



Hay cosas que son estrictamente personales y cosas que atañen a la comunidad. Por ejemplo si hay un hijoputa zampabollos que se levanta a las 2 de la mañana para coger todas las manzanas del árbol mientras los demás duermen y deja al resto de la tribu sin nada para el desayuno, ese tiene dos caminos: o el destierro temporal si es la primera vez o la hoguera si es reincidente.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han atacado instalaciones de las AFU en Kherson, Chuguyev y cerca de Artemivsk. Se han registrado éxitos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Skyler James Gregg era otro mercenario estadounidense del que se deshace el ejército ruso en la zona del SMO.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ATDTn (25 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Tengo una idea: fijar el petroleo ruso a 0 y exigir que nos lo den gratis.
> 
> Tu k dise?




Mendigo se llama
Más triste es de robar.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Nov 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Lo de Irán está cantado, intentos de "revolución" de colores y cacareo de los mass media de que en Irán la gente se está "rebelando" y que se irán incrementando con el paso de los meses. Conste en acta que personalmente el régimen de los ayatolás me apesta a mierda y que no defiendo ni las ingerencias capitalistas ni esa cosa rara de monarquía místico-religiosa-barbuda, patriarcado místico o como quiera llamarse. Por supuesto que Irán y sus gentes son mucho más que el puto monigote del ayatolá. Pero yo iba al presunto "ataque biológico" sobre Zhengzhou: si es así, ¿porqué no se denuncia públicamente?, ¿porqué no salen los voceros de Papa-Xi a informar abiertamente a la comunidad internacional que de estamos inmersos en una guerra biológica?, ¿China y Rusia también participan, o se ven obligados a participar, o es únicamente cosa de EEUU-OTAN-Europa, o de EEUU en solitario?, ¿quién gana además de los corporaciones farmacéuticas y negocios afines?



Lo han hecho, en este hilo se ha publicado varias veces la petición de China de que se investiguen los laboratorios usanos secretos en Ucrania, naturalmente no acusan a las claras de ataque directo, la otra parte lo negaría y no serviría de nada, ademas de ser ridiculizados en público por los mass mierda.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Kiev sigue teniendo graves problemas de luz en medio de los llamamientos de Klitschko para que abandone la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> ..... lo mismo Garzón, cuyo ministerio se dedica a dar recomendaciones dietéticas en vez de hacer algo por el país.




Todo esta conectado pequeño saltamontes:

Sobreconsumo de carne en paises "ricos"=> dedicar + tierras de cultivo (y agua) para producir piensos industriales (10 veces mas por gr de proteína que la proteína de origen vegetal de consumo directo)=> + fertilizantes químicos =>´+ mas gas natural y energía para producirlos => + crecimiento de demanda con extracción de reservas en declive => no hay para todos => ¿quién los tiene? => me los das o te monto una guerra proxy


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

El creador del canal de Telegram Rybar habló a RTVI de su red de agentes en Ucrania

Según Mikhail Zvynchuk, él y sus colegas de Rybar consiguieron crear una red de agentes en Ucrania durante la operación militar, entre los que se encuentran personas que esperan la llegada de las tropas rusas, "creen en la llegada y el triunfo de la paz rusa y están dispuestos a ayudar, y a riesgo de sus vidas".

El creador de Rybar dijo que entre los informantes del canal hay personas "de los cuarteles generales y puntos de control del enemigo" capaces de obtener "tanto documentos de análisis como datos sobre los movimientos de las tropas". Esta información se transmite "a través de canales de comunicación cerrados a los cuarteles generales superiores" y después de un tiempo se publica en el canal "con el objetivo de sembrar el pánico en las filas del enemigo".

Para ver el episodio completo de Crónicas de un nuevo mundo de RTVI, haga clic aquí *ссылке*





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Peineto (25 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La marcha real es una marcha militar y no un himno nacional. Y para colmo, extranjera (prusiana).
> Y el himno de Riego lo mismo, antes de que se me eche encima el sector derecho.
> Es un problema identitario para España, como otros cuantos.



Benasque, o Benás, Huesca, fiesta de San Marcial, 30 de Junio. procesión del santo.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El creador del canal de Telegram Rybar habló a RTVI de su red de agentes en Ucrania
> 
> Según Mikhail Zvynchuk, él y sus colegas de Rybar consiguieron crear una red de agentes en Ucrania durante la operación militar, entre los que se encuentran personas que esperan la llegada de las tropas rusas, "creen en la llegada y el triunfo de la paz rusa y están dispuestos a ayudar, y a riesgo de sus vidas".
> 
> ...



No sé como se dice enhorabuena en ruso, pero es lo que se merece el chico este. El TG de Rybar es de lo mejor. Postean poco, pero dan info de calidad tratando de ser objetivos.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Nov 2022)

*El jefe de Chechenia Kadyrov anunció la represión del contraataque ucraniano en Soledar en la RPD*

25 de noviembre de 2022, 15:40

El jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, anunció la represión exitosa de un contraataque de militantes ucranianos en la ciudad de Soledar en la República Popular de Donetsk.







RIA Novosti
“En la ciudad de Soledar de la RPD, las fuerzas de las fuerzas especiales de Akhmat, junto con los combatientes del 6º regimiento de cosacos del 2º cuerpo de ejército de la LPR y los combatientes del PMC Wagner, reprimieron con éxito el contraataque de las bandas ucranianas. ”, escribió Kadyrov en su canal de Telegram .

Según él, también hubo un intento del enemigo de detener el avance de las tropas rusas.

“En el asentamiento de tipo urbano de Nizhnyaya Belogorovka de la LPR, el enemigo también intentó detener el avance de las fuerzas aliadas. Como resultado de la batalla, el enemigo perdió dos vehículos de combate de infantería y una gran cantidad de personal en la cantidad de hasta 150 soldados de la OTAN y VSE en ambas direcciones ”, dice el mensaje.

Anteriormente, un oficial de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk, Andriy Marochko, dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron los planes para una ofensiva a gran escala contra la LPR debido a las grandes pérdidas, las interrupciones en el suministro de municiones y las malas condiciones climáticas. .





__





Cargando…






russian.rt.com


----------



## Peineto (25 Nov 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> *El Parlamento Europeo declara a Rusia "estado patrocinador del terrorismo"*
> 
> El Parlamento de Qatar declara a Rusia "estado patrocinador del machismo".
> 
> Si ambas frases os parecen igual de absurdas, es síntoma de que necesitáis ver más telediarios.



Ahora solo falta elaborar la doctrina del Machista Putinismo y dedicarse a cazar moscas.


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Del bloque y las CUP no hablo porque no se que posición hay sobre el tema en su organización. Pero lo de Enrique Santiago y Alberto Garzón es de broma, el primero es el mayor chupoptero de la política española, capaz de tragar con lo que sea con tal de mantener su sillón, lo mismo Garzón, *cuyo ministerio se dedica a dar recomendaciones dietéticas en vez de hacer algo por el país.*



Pero tu eres consciente del gasto de recursos involucrados en la cria de miles y miles y miles y miles de cerdos, terneros, etc...etc...? De dónde sacas esos recursos?

Ellos intentan hacer algo por el pais (racionalizar el consumo), pero si la gente va por otro lao tampoco hay problema. Lo que no puedes decir es que no "hacen nada". Claro que intentan hacer .... otra cosa es que seais unos ignorantes que no sabeis lo que cuesta en términos energéticos nuestro modo de vida. O que sabiéndolo no os importe o que solo escucheis al que os cuenta que la tarta es inifinita.


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> *Otro que viene a cagar su off topic para esparcir, tacita a tacita, pero si descanso, la agenda negacionista, en este caso toca la climática, de los regres recalcitantes.
> 
> No hay dia sin un mensajito.*
> 
> ...



A ti rojo de los cojones te veo muy listillo ¿que te ocurre?


----------



## kikepm (25 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *EEUU sembró en Al-Ameriya, muerte, horror y cinismo*
> Entonces, miré las paredes negras de Al-Ameriya, las manos carbonizadas de niños que siguen incrustadas en el techo, y la brecha por donde entró el misil: tenía forma de un sol radiante, con los gruesos hierros retorcidos como si fueran rayos, pero era el agujero negro de la muerte, que los militares norteamericanos hace tanto tiempo que vierten sobre el atormentado Iraq.
> 
> 
> ...



Perlas destacadas de la wikipedia sobre la matanza:


Human Rights Watch afirmó que "el hecho de que Estados Unidos no diera tal advertencia antes de proceder con el desastroso ataque al refugio de Ameriyya fue una *grave violación de las leyes de la guerra*". Ahora ya sabemos como se denomina el terrorismo cuando lo cometen los Estados Unidos o sus amigos, GRAVES VIOLACIONES DE LAS LEYES DE LA GUERRA.

Ojo, esto solo aplica a los yankis y sus socios. Los demás son terroristas, que lo ha dicho el Parlamento Europedo.


Según el ejército estadounidense, el refugio de Amiriyah había sido atacado porque *encajaba con el perfil de un centro de comando militar*; Se informó que las *señales electrónicas de la localidad provenían del sitio, y los satélites espías observaron personas y vehículos que entraban y salían del refugio*.

Vamos, que cualquier comunidad de vecinos da el perfil de un centro de comando militar.


Un ex general de la Fuerza Aérea de los Estados Unidos que trabajó como "oficial principal de objetivos para la Real Fuerza Aérea Saudita ", una "fuente impecable" según Robert Fisk , dijo después del atentado que "[Richard I.] Nealhabló sobre el camuflaje en el techo del búnker. Pero no creo que ninguno de los búnkeres alrededor de Bagdad tenga camuflaje. Se dice que allí había alambre de púas, pero eso es normal en Bagdad... *No hay una sola alma en el ejército estadounidense que crea que esto era un búnker de mando y control... Pensamos que era un búnker de personal militar*. Se supone que cualquier búnker militar tiene algunos civiles en él. *Hemos atacado búnkeres donde asumimos que hay mujeres y niños* que son miembros de las familias del personal militar a quienes se permite el acceso a los búnkeres militares". [6]

Los yankees y sus acólitos pueden matar civiles, niños incluidos, de forma legal.

Las fotos satelitales y las intercepciones electrónicas que indican este uso alternativo como centro de comando y control se consideraron circunstanciales y poco convincentes para el general de brigada Buster Glosson , quien tenía la responsabilidad principal de la selección de objetivos. *El comentario de Glosson fue que **la evaluación no "valía la pena**"*. *El 11 de febrero, se agregó el Refugio Número 25 al plan de ataque de la USAF.*

408 civiles muertos por un quítame allá esas pajas.



Menos mal que USA defiende los derechos de la civilización y la democracia.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

A Prigozhin no le ha debido agradar que Rusia sea para la UE un "estado patrocinador del terrorismo" y ha enviado un martillo manchado de sangre, dentro de un estuche de violín a Bruselas. 





__





El jefe de los mercenarios de Putin envía a la UE un martillo ensangrentado






www.msn.com


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> A ti rojo de los cojones te veo muy listillo ¿que te ocurre?



al ignore


----------



## alfonbass (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hay cosas que son estrictamente personales y cosas que atañen a la comunidad. Por ejemplo si hay un hijoputa zampabollos que se levanta a las 2 de la mañana para coger todas las manzanas del árbol mientras los demás duermen y deja al resto de la tribu sin nada para el desayuno, ese tiene dos caminos: o el destierro temporal si es la primera vez o la hoguera si es reincidente.



Y no hay nadie que se pueda levantar a esa misma hora? jooooder....


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Del bloque y las CUP no hablo porque no se que posición hay sobre el tema en su organización. Pero lo de Enrique Santiago y Alberto Garzón es de broma, el primero es el mayor chupoptero de la política española, capaz de tragar con lo que sea con tal de mantener su sillón, lo mismo Garzón, cuyo ministerio se dedica a dar recomendaciones dietéticas en vez de hacer algo por el país.
> 
> La realidad es que la gran mayoría de su grupo parlamentario aplaudió a Zelenski y ellos aprueban la sumisión total de España a la política estadounidense sobre Ucrania. Lo que los hace aún mas asquerosos que Sánchez es que, al mismo tiempo que permiten estas barbaridades, de vez en cuando hacen algun teatro para aparentar que aún son combativos. O sea, son oposición en Twitter pero gobierno para todo lo demás (especialmente los puestazos)
> 
> ...



La CUP no se aclara, y no cita el derecho a la autodeterminación del Donbass, condena tanto a Rusia, a la OTAN y el envió de armas a Ucrania y que hayan negociaciones pero sin la USA o Rusia, entonces con quien, ¿dejaran a los del Donbass sentarse en una mesa de negociaciones con los de Azov?

A ver si me entero cuando presente algún comunicado coherente y claro, por ahora solo mal divagan.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

El vocalista de Vysota 277 vk.com/height_277 Aleksandr Moroz murió en el Donbass. Fue reclutado al principio de la guerra y ha estado en el frente desde entonces.

Paz en su alma.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## apocalippsis (25 Nov 2022)

*Construccion_basta_ya*

Puto maricon hijo de puta ¿de que tienes verguenza del mal del demonio rojo que habeis creado? Putin te va a meter la cruz por el culo hijo de mil putas. Que se que es lo que mas te gusta...........


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Nov 2022)

Los terroristas bastardos han atentado en la capital de Xinkiang intentando provocar la rebelión:


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*Georgia dice ataques a infraestructuras en Ucrania son "crímenes de guerra"*

La presidenta de Georgia, Salomé Zurabishvili, aseguró este viernes que los ataques rusos contra las infraestructuras energéticas durante la guerra en Ucrania son "crímenes de guerra" que provocan una crisis humanitaria.

"Son unos inaceptables crímenes de guerra, cuyo objetivo es la población civil", escribió Zurabishvili en Twitter. La mandataria georgiana aseguró que Tiflis continuará prestando un "firme" apoyo a Ucrania.

Agregó que los ataques rusos provocan una crisis humanitaria que afecta a millones de ucranianos. Georgia apoya a Ucrania en todas las plataformas internacionales y ha acogido a cerca de 30.000 de refugiados de ese país. A la vez, el país caucasiano no ha impuesto sanciones a Moscú, arguyendo que eso tendría graves consecuencias para la economía georgiana.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Donbás y bombardea las posiciones de las AFU prácticamente a lo largo de toda la línea del frente - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo una ofensiva cerca de Artemivsk, Verkhnekamenskoye, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Andreevka, Avdeevka, Pervomaiskoye, Marinka y Nevelskoye, bombardeando posiciones de las AFU con tanques y toda la artillería.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk, Liman y Zaporizhia, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están defendiendo activamente las posiciones previamente ocupadas, bombardeándolas con tanques y artillería.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron cuatro ataques con misiles y siete ataques MLRS contra posiciones de las AFU.
▪ El servicio de contrainteligencia ruso realiza operaciones de búsqueda en zonas pobladas de la región de Kherson









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y no hay nadie que se pueda levantar a esa misma hora? jooooder....



Como yo soy un zampabollos, todos tiene que ser unos zampabollos por cojones, dormir dos horas diarias y echar carreras con el de la choza de enfrente para llegar primero al manzano .... Y así es como se llega a la mierda de sociedad que tenemos aquí y ahora. Es mejor cortar de raiz. La solución racional, que es levantarse todos a una hora razonable, coger lo suficiente para alimentarse y vivir tranquilo, ya tal ..... hay que respetar la libertad del zampabollos ...  

La gente como tu haceis de la vida un puto infierno. Para vosotros mismos y para los demás.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Nov 2022)

#BRICS y el "gran reinicio" no pueden coexistir. China, India y Rusia nunca aceptarán un gobierno global dominado por criminales


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La marcha real es una marcha militar y no un himno nacional. Y para colmo, extranjera (prusiana).
> Y el himno de Riego lo mismo, antes de que se me eche encima el sector derecho.
> Es un problema identitario para España, como otros cuantos.



Como catalán la bandera española tanto me da, en el sentido que no ofende, al igual que la catalana, respeto ambas no se piense mal, pero respecto al himno español me da tres patadas en los huevos cada vez que lo oigo.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*Alemania reconocerá la hambruna ucraniana de los años 30 como "genocidio" soviético*
El Parlamento alemán definirá como "genocidio" la hambruna que en los años 30, bajo el régimen stalinista, diezmó la población de Ucrania, una tragedia que encuentra nuevo eco desde la invasión rusa de esa exrepública soviética.

Ucrania, que hasta su independencia en 1991 formaba parte de la Unión Soviética, trata desde hace años de que el "Holodomor" (matanza por hambre, en ucraniano) sea reconocido como genocidio. Rusia, por su parte, alega que la hambruna no fue una política deliberada y que los ucranianos no fueron sus únicas víctimas, informa Afp.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Alemania reconocerá la hambruna ucraniana de los años 30 como "genocidio" soviético*
> El Parlamento alemán definirá como "genocidio" la hambruna que en los años 30, bajo el régimen stalinista, diezmó la población de Ucrania, una tragedia que encuentra nuevo eco desde la invasión rusa de esa exrepública soviética.
> 
> Ucrania, que hasta su independencia en 1991 formaba parte de la Unión Soviética, trata desde hace años de que el "Holodomor" (matanza por hambre, en ucraniano) sea reconocido como genocidio. Rusia, por su parte, alega que la hambruna no fue una política deliberada y que los ucranianos no fueron sus únicas víctimas, informa Afp.



Habló de putas, la Tacones, los autores del genocidio industrial mas grande de la Historia, (no se libraron ni mujeres, ni ancianos, ni niños) acusando a otros de genocidio. Y tu subnormal, jaleándolo.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No se ve nada.





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No se ve nada.





ZHU DE dijo:


> #BRICS y el "gran reinicio" no pueden coexistir. China, India y Rusia nunca aceptarán un gobierno global dominado por criminales



Negros , pachitos ,moros y cagaplayas que puede salir mal?


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Benasque, o Benás, Huesca, fiesta de San Marcial, 30 de Junio. procesión del santo.



En el minuto 1.10 hay entremezclado un villancico (nadala) catalán, también sirve como nana (canço de bressol)


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Habló de putas, la Tacones, los autores del genocidio industrial mas grande de la Historia, (no se libraron ni mujeres, ni ancianos, ni niños) acusando a otros de genocidio. Y tu subnormal, jaleándolo.



Jodete...puta rata chino de mierda:


----------



## alfonbass (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Como yo soy un zampabollos, todos tiene que ser unos zampabollos por cojones, dormir dos horas diarias y echar carreras con el de la choza de enfrente para llegar primero al manzano .... Y así es como se llega a la mierda de sociedad que tenemos aquí y ahora. Es mejor cortar de raiz. La solución racional, que es levantarse todos a una hora razonable, coger lo suficiente para alimentarse y vivir tranquilo, ya tal ..... hay que respetar la libertad del zampabollos ...
> 
> La gente como tu haceis de la vida un puto infierno. Para vosotros mismos y para los demás.



No tio, tienes que entender que para ti, "levantarse a una hora razonable" no es la misma hora que para otra persona, tienes que aprender de lo bueno y de lo malo de tus decisiones, ya está, no puedes legislar en función sobre la hora que se debe levantar la gente....Es que es increíble...


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Como catalán la bandera española tanto me da, en el sentido que no ofende, al igual que la catalana, respeto ambas no se piense mal, pero respecto al himno español me da tres patadas en los huevos cada vez que lo oigo.



pues te jodes y punto a los demas nos las da el himno catalan


----------



## Peineto (25 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El presidente de Ucrania, Zelenskiy, pide que el tope del precio del petróleo ruso de la UE se fije en $ 30 por barril, no en los $ 60 o $ 70 propuestos.*
> 12:50 || 25/11/2022



La famosa mano invisible del dios mercado ha salido a la luz en forma de pezuña. Ya puestos, petróleo gratis para todos.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Negros , pachitos ,moros y cagaplayas que puede salir mal?



Comehamburguesas, LGTBHIJKs, políticos mas corruptos que el Senado Cartaginés...¿que puede salir mal?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> *Otro que viene a cagar su off topic para esparcir, tacita a tacita, pero si descanso, la agenda negacionista, en este caso toca la climática, de los regres recalcitantes.
> 
> No hay dia sin un mensajito.*
> 
> ...



A mi me encantan los off topic, siempre aportan algo, tú aportas poco.

En fin, veo que como no has entendido el sentido de la noticia no sé si vale la pena discutir contigo.....pero va.

Lo que hace está mujer, que ya tiene 19 años, es una manipulación consentida hacia los adolescentes que van a estudiar. Con el beneplácito de los profesores e idolatración de los medios de comunicación que amplifican la gilipollez de faltar a la escuela un día a la semana y sentarse en el suelo.

Todo por el cambio climático....... Vayanse a la mierda!!!

Si quieren hacer cosas pueden y muchas, pero no tienen ovarios....ahora enganchándose con cola a los cuadros, diós que asco de degeneración ecológica, o lucha por la supervivencia del planeta. 

Sí que pueden hacer, vayan con Sea sheperd a golpear los cascos de sus barcos contra los balleneros japoneses, bueno, eso tendría más mérito.
O mejor que se vaya Greta a encadenarse a los arboles de Karelia donde la multinacional y el buque insignia de su país Ikea destroza la flora y fauna.

Supongo que no tendrás nada de Ikea en casa, ni coche, toda tu ropa es de algodón orgánico cultivado por trabajadores con un "sueldo justo".
Tu vivienda la has construido con tus manos ( si tienes vivienda en propiedad) todo el hormigón se ha utilizado ha sido recogido a mano tras una erupción volcánica para no dañar el ambiente ( ya se que no sale hormigón del volcán, utilizas el material expulsado de él).

La última vez que se convoco algo para los estudiantes adolescentes fue el 23 de septiembre, a la que mi hijo de 15 años quería acudir, bueno no, quería faltar a clase, no iba a ir a la mani. Lo cual no le permitimos mi mujer ni yo.....eso lo hicieron muchos adolescentes, lo de no ir a clase, lo mani, fue un fracaso.









Huelga de estudiantes convocada para el 23 de septiembre contra el cambio climático


En Catalunya, habrá manifestaciones en Barcelona y Tarragona




www.elnacional.cat





El cambio climático les importa una mierda al 90%, te aseguro que el mío es mucho más consciente de todo esto sin necesidad de intentar aunar una conciencia colectiva manipulada por las élites para una regresión en el estilo de vida, que lo vamos a tener sí o sí, al menos los de abajo.

Y no, no soy negacionista de nada. En cambio tú debes ser un gran luchador del ecologismo??

La noticia viene a colación por la similitud del estilo de la manipulación que se está dando en la información versada respecto a la guerra, no respecto a la degradación climática, si no a la unilateridad del mensaje promovido a los afines de Greta. Como lo es toda noticia que se salga del standard promovido por los Mass Mierda.

Ahora publicitan su denuncia cuando estoy convencido no tiene ni puta idea de como redactar una denuncia y los otros 600 ovejunos al unísono lo mismo, no te digo más.

No veo ni una noticia de los cientos de indígenas asesinados en el amazonas por defender su estilo de vida....Que si digo amazonas mola mazo.
Pero si digo los nómadas mongoles no es tan cool....o el alcoholismo de los Inuit.

Es fácil atribuir etiquetas desde un teclado. 

Sí me ha molestado que alguien que lleva tanto tiempo y que pensaba tenía algo de conocimiento se haya sentido herido, porque si no no hubiese reaccionado a la noticia, pero bueno se me pasa rápido.

saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pues te jodes y punto a los demas nos las da el himno catalan



Te quedas sin foto de rusky y como castigo la versión antigua y entera dels segadors


----------



## Peineto (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pues te jodes y punto a los demas nos las da el himno catalan



Ya la has liado y vas a pasar a la historia como Visaman I el cruel.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> La famosa mano invisible del dios mercado ha salido a la luz en forma de pezuña. Ya puestos, petróleo gratis para todos.



y para ti una lipoescultura gratis con una limpieza de colesterol de las venas y un alargamiento, ensanchamiento de pene y dos chortinas limpitas y hiperbuenorras de regalo, sigue soñando anda


----------



## El_Suave (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> *Otro que viene a cagar su off topic para esparcir, tacita a tacita, pero si descanso, la agenda negacionista, en este caso toca la climática, de los regres recalcitantes.
> 
> No hay dia sin un mensajito.*
> 
> ...



¿Pero acaso no tiene razón en su demanda?-

No sé, no le he seguido por el hilo, pero me parece que el negacionista climático es usted.


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Te quedas sin foto de rusky y como castigo la versión antigua y entera dels segadors



mis antepasados vascos conquistaron cataluña y derramaron su sangre alli los tuyos eran unos delincuentes gabachos buenos en su oficio eso si


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

El Parlamento Europeo organizó esta mañana una "sorpresa" colocando estos carteles para los 44 diputados que votaron en contra del reconocimiento de Rusia como estado terrorista.


----------



## mazuste (25 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> ◾Sobre el reclutamiento de mercenarios mexicanos en la "Legión Internacional"
> 
> ◾Gracias a los autores del canal @ophiucu Los Sombreros Blancos, nuestro equipo recibió un correo electrónico de un ciudadano mexicano dirigido a las autoridades rusas sobre el reclutamiento de reclutas de América Latina para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Por la seguridad del autor, no revelamos sus datos personales.
> 
> ...



Así que, además del ISIS, a Al Qaeda...también han fichado a los cárteles mexicanos... 
¿falta algún fichaje mas para el 'dream team' de la OTAN?


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Nov 2022)

Skyler James Gregg es otro mercenario estadounidense eliminado por el ejército ruso en la zona NVO.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Peineto (25 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Energinet de Dinamarca: el lunes se interrumpirá temporalmente el flujo de gas hacia Polonia durante 24 horas.*
> 13:18 || 25/11/2022



¡Es la guerra, más luz, necesitamos más luz!


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

La histeria de Kiev continúa: Ucrania no se fía de las afirmaciones (de Biden, Duda y la OTAN...) de que el misil de defensa antiaérea de las AFU que mató a personas en Polonia le pertenecía y exige pruebas, dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, D. Kuleba, al periódico Le Parisien.

"Hemos oído declaraciones políticas de que era un misil de defensa aérea ucraniano, pero no hemos visto pruebas. Nuestros militares tienen información de que no fue nuestro misil. Estamos preparados para un intercambio mutuo de información. Después, llegaremos a conclusiones comunes y las aceptaremos, sean cuales sean", dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*El ejército ruso no podrá mantener la parte de la margen izquierda de la región de Kherson - OK "Sur"*

“Los rusos ya comprenden el fracaso de su estrategia militar. La desocupación de la margen derecha de Ucrania en dirección sur hace que el enemigo vuelva a comprender que las Fuerzas Armadas continúan estableciendo el control de fuego sobre las arterias de transporte enemigas. La artillería ucraniana ya puede llegar a las líneas que están construyendo en la orilla izquierda del Dnieper, en el distrito de Armyansk. En la orilla derecha del Dnieper, construyeron una defensa de varias capas a lo largo de la cual se retiraron. Ahora el enemigo está estableciendo posiciones defensivas a la izquierda. orilla del Dniéper".


----------



## visaman (25 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ya la has liado y vas a pasar a la historia como Visaman I el cruel.



con dos cojones y un misil


----------



## Yomateix (25 Nov 2022)

A seguir pagando los Europeos. Pero según Zelenski nos están salvando a todos los Europeos, nuestra economía y consiguiendonos energía barata (o eso decía hace cuatro días cuando apenas podían enviar energía y también les enviaba Europa a ellos, pero de cara a la galería quedaba muy bien)

*Zelenski habla con Von der Leyen sobre la cooperación energética con Ucrania*
El presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski* dijo el viernes que había hablado con la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, y discutido la cooperación para garantizar la estabilidad energética de su país.

Zelenski hizo los comentarios en una publicación de Twitter, pero no dio detalles. También aseguró que había agradecido a Von der Leyen por comenzar a trabajar en un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia.


----------



## Yomateix (25 Nov 2022)

Lo próximo, no pararé hasta conquistar toda Rusia, si he de arruinar de por vida a Europa, no tendré el menor reparo en hacerlo. Como Europa paga la cuenta, no solo no quiere negociar, si no que quiere anexionar territorios nuevos.....a costa de la ruina de todos los Europeos.

*Las soluciones de paz que no incluyan la liberación de Crimea son «una pérdida de tiempo», asegura Zelenski*
El *presidente Volodimir Zelenski* declaró al 'Financial Times' que está a favor de liberar Crimea por "medios no militares" si es posible, pero "nadie debería perder el tiempo" excluyendo la liberación de Crimea en las posibles soluciones para acabar con la guerra de Rusia. "Debemos devolver todas las tierras... porque creo que el campo de batalla es el camino cuando no hay diplomacia", Zelenski. "Si no se puede recuperar la totalidad de las tierras, la guerra simplemente se congela. Es una cuestión de tiempo antes de que se reanude".


----------



## Alvin Red (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mis antepasados vascos conquistaron cataluña y derramaron su sangre alli los tuyos eran unos delincuentes gabachos buenos en su oficio eso si



No se, si tu lo dices, yo soy de la Catalunya nova, me apellido se remonta solo hasta el año 1250, todo puede haber pasado en este mundo de locos, tengo un antepasado que incluso lucho junto a Garibaldi.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre los aspectos más destacados de la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania a partir de las 17:43 hora de Moscú del 25.11.2022 específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

1. Dirección de Svatovskoe

1. Ligero avance de nuestras tropas. Nos acercamos a Novoselovskoye, por el que se está luchando desde la mañana.
Si conseguimos liberarla por completo, será un buen logro táctico que dificultará a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas la ejecución de sus planes de ataque a Svatovo.

2. Dirección Artemivskoye

No hay cambios significativos. El enemigo se mantiene en Opytnoye y Kurdyumovka, continúa el traslado de reservas a Artemivsk y la zona de Chasov Yar.
Las fuerzas armadas rusas están trabajando en los refuerzos del enemigo que se mueven a través de Sloviansk y Kramatorsk.
No hay cambios en Soledar y Belogorovka.

3. Dirección Avdiivka

Las fuerzas armadas rusas están asaltando Vodyanoye y Pervomayskoye.
El enemigo está preparando líneas defensivas al norte de Vodyanoye, esperando una ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en dirección a Tonenkoye. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas también están llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Nevelskoye. El enemigo mantiene las fortificaciones adyacentes al asentamiento.

4. Dirección de Ugledar

No hay cambios particulares hasta ahora.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están trabajando en las posiciones de las AFU en Ugledar y zonas adyacentes.
Las AFU están bombardeando Pavlovka y Nikolskoye.
Hasta ahora no ha habido ningún progreso particular cerca de Novomikhailovka.
Continúan las batallas callejeras en Marinka por el centro administrativo de la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Nov 2022)

La tarde de Kiev 
25 de noviembre de 2022


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Comehamburguesas, LGTBHIJKs, políticos mas corruptos que el Senado Cartaginés...¿que puede salir mal?



Bueno si se me olvidaban los políticos rusos en la ecuación


----------



## mazuste (25 Nov 2022)

los anunciados "puntos de invencibilidad" anunciados por Zelensky, 
para acoger a sus ciudadanos están cerrados por falta de electricidad.
No se podía de saber...


----------



## Praktica (25 Nov 2022)

*Esta mañana se ha declarado una alerta aérea en las regiones ucranianas de Mykolayiv, Kirovograd y Dnipropetrovsk*
Hoy, 11:02 am.
https://topwar.ru/205700-segodnja-u...koj-i-dnepropetrovskoj-oblastjah-ukrainy.html
tr dee

*Tras la tercera oleada de ataques masivos con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra las instalaciones de retaguardia de Ucrania, el GUR ucraniano decidió calcular algún tipo de patrón en la cronología de estos ataques. Sus analistas dijeron que los militares rusos tardan entre cinco y siete días en "recargarse" y prepararse para un nuevo tsunami de misiles. Parece que, como en el caso de contar que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se quedaron sin misiles, los exploradores ucranianos se volvieron a equivocar.*

Siguiendo la lógica de los analistas del GUR, la próxima oleada de ataques con misiles contra el sistema energético ucraniano debería tener lugar en algún momento a finales de noviembre. Pero ya hoy, a juzgar por los informes de los subpúblicos ucranianos,* al menos en las regiones orientales del territorio controlado por Kiev, los residentes locales han sido alertados por las alarmas antiaéreas.

En la noche del 25 de noviembre se han declarado alertas aéreas en las regiones ucranianas de Mykolayiv, Kirovohrad y Dnipropetrovsk, *según el mapa en línea del Ministerio de Transformación Digital de Ucrania. Las sirenas también suenan en el territorio controlado por Kiev de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya.

*El aviso de posibles ataques aéreos comenzó a sonar a las 08:14 hora local. A continuación se informó de que ya se habían registrado ataques en Kharkiv y Dnipropetrovsk.

El llamado gobernador de la región de Zaporizhzhya* informó de explosiones en las afueras del centro administrativo, afirmando que u*n misil había impactado en una estación de servicio en algún lugar de las afueras de la ciudad. Las fotos del edificio de la estación de servicio destruido, publicadas en Internet, muestran poco o ningún rastro de fuego. Al mismo tiempo, las redes sociales locales difundieron imágenes del humo que se extendía por el lugar de la explosión.

Mientras tanto, debido a la escasez total de energía en varias regiones y muchos asentamientos ucranianos, la situación se acerca a una crisis humanitaria. *A los habitantes de Kiev se les ha prometido que tendrán luz durante 3 ó 4 horas, y no sólo durante dos, si no hay nuevos cortes de luz, y no necesariamente en la propia capital. H*asta el momento, la mitad de las viviendas siguen sin electricidad, según la administración municipal.

Todos los productos de panadería y el agua potable han sido retirados de los mostradores de los supermercados de Kiev y* de la provincia. Los empleados dicen que la gente empezó a comprar en masa ayer por la mañana productos de panadería, incluidos panecillos dulces y sándwiches preparados.

*Exactamente una hora después del anuncio de la puesta en marcha del transporte eléctrico, la ciudad de Odessa dijo que se había suspendido de nuevo. El motivo es el ahorro de electricidad. Mientras tanto, continúan los apagones de emergencia en la ciudad y la región, y muchos habitantes de Odessa afirman no haber visto la luz desde los últimos ataques con cohetes del 23 de noviembre.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Nov 2022)

El gobierno de Ucrania introdujo una prohibición a la exportación de leña - medios


----------



## Señor X (25 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo próximo, no pararé hasta conquistar toda Rusia, si he de arruinar de por vida a Europa, no tendré el menor reparo en hacerlo. Como Europa paga la cuenta, no solo no quiere negociar, si no que quiere anexionar territorios nuevos.....a costa de la ruina de todos los Europeos.
> 
> *Las soluciones de paz que no incluyan la liberación de Crimea son «una pérdida de tiempo», asegura Zelenski*
> El *presidente Volodimir Zelenski* declaró al 'Financial Times' que está a favor de liberar Crimea por "medios no militares" si es posible, pero "nadie debería perder el tiempo" excluyendo la liberación de Crimea en las posibles soluciones para acabar con la guerra de Rusia. "Debemos devolver todas las tierras... porque creo que el campo de batalla es el camino cuando no hay diplomacia", Zelenski. "Si no se puede recuperar la totalidad de las tierras, la guerra simplemente se congela. Es una cuestión de tiempo antes de que se reanude".



Una cosa que debería aclarar Zelensky es a qué se refiere con Crimea. A la gente de Crimea que votó pertenecer a Rusia, o la tierra de Crimea (con sus infraestructuras, etc, etc) sin aquellos que quieren ser rusos. Por hacernos una idea de cómo es el tipo de gente que hace reclamaciones, en base a qué y lo que se puede esperar que hagan una vez lo consigan. Sospecho que es lo segundo.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*El SBU encuentra manuales, documentos y literatura "pro-Kremlin" en una diócesis de la Iglesia Ortodoxa.*

Los servicios de seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) han informado este viernes de que han encontrado manuales religiosos procedentes de Moscú, documentos en ruso y literatura "pro-Kremlin" en una diócesis en el suroeste de Ucrania tras ordenar el registro de varios monasterios en distintas ciudades, entre ellas Kyiv.

Asimismo, ha señalado que es probable que haya "correspondencia" entre los religiosos y personas rusas, ya que han encontrado libros de "metodología" en ruso que explican la forma de celebrar liturgias en la Iglesia, así como "lotes al por mayor" de literatura "pro-Kremlin".

"Además, durante una inspección de los ordenadores de la dirección de la diócesis, fotocopias de documentos de identidad de los Rashists, miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, que participaron en las hostilidades contra las tropas ucranianas fueron encontrados", ha indicado.


----------



## INE (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Todo esta conectado pequeño saltamontes:
> 
> Sobreconsumo de carne en paises "ricos"=> dedicar + tierras de cultivo (y agua) para producir piensos industriales (10 veces mas por gr de proteína que la proteína de origen vegetal de consumo directo)=> + fertilizantes químicos =>´+ mas gas natural y energía para producirlos => + crecimiento de demanda con extracción de reservas en declive => no hay para todos => ¿quién los tiene? => me los das o te monto una guerra proxy



Antes de ponerte en el ignore por ignorante, valga la redundancia, te diré que la proteína de origen vegetal
no le llega a la suela del zapato a la de origen animal, eso biológicamente es así. Y no es algo cuantitativo
sino cualitativo, o sea, que por mucha soja que comas no vas a igualar la calidad de la proteína de un huevo,
por ejemplo. La mejor alternativa serían las algas.

Perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## _LoKy_ (25 Nov 2022)

2 días después del ataque en la infraestructura crítica de Ucrania el tráfico de Internet es un cuarta parte menor de lo habitual, lo que confirma la declaración de los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos sobre una escasez de energía del 30% en el sistema eléctrico.

Suscríbete a LOSTARMOUR


----------



## Yomateix (25 Nov 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Una cosa que debería aclarar Zelensky es a qué se refiere con Crimea. A la gente de Crimea que votó pertenecer a Rusia, o la tierra de Crimea (con sus infraestructuras, etc, etc) sin aquellos que quieren ser rusos. Por hacernos una idea de cómo es el tipo de gente que hace reclamaciones, en base a qué y lo que se puede esperar que hagan una vez lo consigan. Sospecho que es lo segundo.



¿Y que importa que diga? También ha ido culpando de los distintos atentados con coche bomba a Rusia.....hasta que sus propios aliados reconocian que los hizo Ucrania. Culpaba a Rusia de pasarse meses atacandose así mismos en la central capturada. Aseguraba que no había nazis....y luego te llevaba a un parlamento Europeo (o aliado, no recuerdo el país) a un nazi como ejemplo de lo que era el buen Ucraniano, que varios parlamentarios tuvieron que levantarse e irse porque fué vergonzoso. Misil lanzado por Ucrania a Polonia....el quería culpar a los Rusos de lanzar dos misiles, cuando solo era uno y sus propios aliados han reconocido que lo lanzó Ucrania.

Lo que diga Zelenski es irrelevante, cuando su palabra es papel mojado y no para de mentir a sus propios aliados. Pero evidentemente para el Crimera es todo el territorio, con los ciudadanos incluidos. Luego el ya hará con ellos lo que considere oportuno, como ha ido pasando estos últimos años en el Donbás.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

Genocidas no sé, pero terroristas desde luego que lo son. 

Están volviendo un país entero al medievo solo porque un tío con un gran ego quiere un trozo de tierra. Algo propio de un fanático.

Yo solo puedo decir que la pena capital para toda la camarilla de Putin sería demasiado blando.


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Kiev se prepara para una nueva ofensiva del ejército ruso El Ayuntamiento publica fotos de las fortificaciones que se están construyendo al norte de la capital.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Honkler (25 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo próximo, no pararé hasta conquistar toda Rusia, si he de arruinar de por vida a Europa, no tendré el menor reparo en hacerlo. Como Europa paga la cuenta, no solo no quiere negociar, si no que quiere anexionar territorios nuevos.....a costa de la ruina de todos los Europeos.
> 
> *Las soluciones de paz que no incluyan la liberación de Crimea son «una pérdida de tiempo», asegura Zelenski*
> El *presidente Volodimir Zelenski* declaró al 'Financial Times' que está a favor de liberar Crimea por "medios no militares" si es posible, pero "nadie debería perder el tiempo" excluyendo la liberación de Crimea en las posibles soluciones para acabar con la guerra de Rusia. "Debemos devolver todas las tierras... porque creo que el campo de batalla es el camino cuando no hay diplomacia", Zelenski. "Si no se puede recuperar la totalidad de las tierras, la guerra simplemente se congela. Es una cuestión de tiempo antes de que se reanude".



Un imbécil que está a 2 ofensivas de perder medio país (sino más) y va de sobrado… digno de estudio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2022)

*En las batallas por Bajmut, se acerca el desenlace*


La ciudad de Bakhmut (Artyomovsk) tiene una importancia estratégica tanto para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como para las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa: es el centro de transporte más importante del Donbass. Las batallas por este asentamiento se han prolongado durante mucho tiempo, pero el desenlace está cerca. Durante todo este tiempo, la defensa en Bajmut y sus alrededores estuvo a cargo de la 58.ª brigada de infantería motorizada separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



A mediados de mayo, las fuerzas rusas lanzaron una ofensiva hacia Bajmut, a través de Popasnaya. Incapaces de resistir la presión, las tropas ucranianas se retiraron de Popasna, "alejándose sigilosamente" gradualmente hacia Bakhmut. Luego, bajo una ráfaga de fuego de artillería y ataques aéreos de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales, el 15º batallón de infantería motorizada independiente de la brigada perdió la mitad de su personal en cuestión de horas.

Después de eso, los militares se dirigieron al comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con una solicitud para enviarles ayuda, pero fue ignorada. Fue entonces cuando un número significativo de soldados decidió abandonar sus posiciones y dirigirse a su lugar de despliegue permanente en Konotop (región de Sumy); esto fue un hecho, aunque forzado, pero de deserción.

El 1 de agosto comenzaron las batallas en los suburbios de Bakhmut, que en ese momento se había convertido en una poderosa área fortificada. Hasta la fecha, las fuerzas rusas lograron avanzar profundamente en la defensa de las tropas ucranianas en el área del pueblo de Ivangrad y, después de haber superado el río Bakhmutka, cerca del pueblo de Opytnoye. Ahora las fuerzas rusas están rodeando la ciudad desde el sur, yendo tras las líneas enemigas.

Debemos rendir homenaje: después de haber repuesto las filas, después del vergonzoso incidente descrito anteriormente, la 58ª brigada aguantó durante mucho tiempo. Pero durante el otoño, sufrió grandes pérdidas, más del 50%. Recientemente, los militares de los batallones de infantería motorizada 13 y 15 de la brigada se dirigieron al comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con la demanda de enviarles ayuda urgentemente, de lo contrario no controlarán la ciudad. Esta vez, aparentemente teniendo en cuenta la experiencia previa, el comando reaccionó.

El PMC estadounidense Mozart fue enviado a Bakhmut, que no se opone a pelear con el PMC ruso Wagner. Además, al darse cuenta de la gravedad de la situación, comenzaron a transferir la 241ª brigada de defensa a Bakhmut desde cerca de Kyiv. Consta de 8 batallones de terodefensa separados (130, 204, 205, 206, 207, 242, 243, 251).


----------



## Peineto (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Igual me equivoqué y se dice San Martín, no se, todo puede ser, pero ya le confirmo a su merced que anda totalmente errado.
> 
> Pd. ¡Soy Español so burro! O si prefiere algo similar en mi lengua natal... ¡Soc Espanyol, cap de suro!



L´odi inculcat al cap de prou d´espenyolistes és semblant al d´els ogronians en contra dels rusos, casualitat...Cosas de una historia cainita plurisecular, según se ve, generación tras generación.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

En Vinnytsa, la calle de León Tolstoy pasó a llamarse la calle de Stepan Bandera

Amplío la noticia:
La calle de León Tolstoy, un escritor ruso y uno de los más grandes novelistas del mundo, fue rebautizada en honor a Stepan Bandera, un agente de la Abwehr nazi y cómplice de los nazis con los apodos "Moco" y "Baba".

Tienen los 'héroes' que se merecen.

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## UNKAS (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Igual me equivoqué y se dice San Martín, no se, todo puede ser, pero ya le confirmo a su merced que anda totalmente errado.
> 
> Pd. ¡Soy Español so burro! O si prefiere algo similar en mi lengua natal... ¡Soc Espanyol, cap de suro!




Un español de raza lleva grabado en los genes que la matanza de los cerdos típica es el 11 de noviembre, San Martín, cuando el cerdaco ya se ha puesto ciego a pienso, bellotas y castañas. Entonces, o eres un urbanita vegano y desarraigado o un troll de... a saber dónde...







Rusia está sub-contratando trolls de internet prorrusos hasta en Ghana







www.burbuja.info


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Y que importa que diga? También ha ido culpando de los distintos atentados con coche bomba a Rusia.....hasta que sus propios aliados reconocian que los hizo Ucrania. Culpaba a Rusia de pasarse meses atacandose así mismos en la central capturada. Aseguraba que no había nazis....y luego te llevaba a un parlamento Europeo (o aliado, no recuerdo el país) a un nazi como ejemplo de lo que era el buen Ucraniano, que varios parlamentarios tuvieron que levantarse e irse porque fué vergonzoso. Misil lanzado por Ucrania a Polonia....el quería culpar a los Rusos de lanzar dos misiles, cuando solo era uno y sus propios aliados han reconocido que lo lanzó Ucrania.
> 
> Lo que diga Zelenski es irrelevante, cuando su palabra es papel mojado y no para de mentir a sus propios aliados. Pero evidentemente para el Crimera es todo el territorio, con los ciudadanos incluidos. Luego el ya hará con ellos lo que considere oportuno, como ha ido pasando estos últimos años en el Donbás.



La política de los nacionalistas ucranianos con la población que no comparte su visión siempre ha sido muy clara, el que no se someta y se mantenga calladito, maleta y a Rusia..por su propio bien, y esto incluye especialmente a la población del Donbass y de Crimea.

USA también ha sido siempre clara al respecto, no queremos Ucrania sin Crimea, saben que la mayor parte de la población de Ucrania no cree que Crimea sea Ucrania, pero la mayor parte de la población de Ucrania es irrelevante, importan los oligarcas y las unidades de choque banderistas.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

+18, abstenerse sensibles.

Ejecuciones nazis en masa a supuestos pro Rusos en Kharkov.



Foto de las consecuencias de la "filtración" en el pueblo. Malaya Rogan, región de Kharkiv.

Después de la "liberación" del asentamiento, los nazis de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, con la participación de cabrones del batallón nacional "Kraken", llevaron a cabo operaciones de limpieza masiva seguidas de la ejecución de civiles, a quienes consideraban "colaboradores".

Sin investigación, sin juicio, como es habitual con los nazis, nadie está reteniendo. Otra confirmación de los numerosos crímenes de guerra de las formaciones ucranianas.


Iván Rogov


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, si lo que también es muy occidental son los grupitos de gente defendiendo las dictaduras más bananeras y sangrientas solo porque quieren su trocito de pastel



Como las tropecientas dictaduras bananeras creadas por los angloamericanos en centro y Sudamérica? O las sanas invasiones Turcas, contando la reciente a Chipre? O las sanas conquistas angloamericanas por todo el planeta, con sangre a mares?


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*Kiev confirma que ha matado a asesores militares iraníes en Crimea.*
El secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de *Ucrania*, Oleksiy Danílov, ha confirmado que asesores militares de Irán han muerto en Crimea, según informó este viernes el diario británico "The Guardian".

En una entrevista con este medio en Kiev, Danílov también advirtió de que cualquier iraní que se encuentre en alguno de los territorios ucranianos ocupados por *Rusia* se convertirá en objetivo militar.

El responsable aseguró que varios asesores iraníes fueron detectados en Crimea, en donde han prestado ayuda al Ejército ruso para pilotar los drones armados "Shahed-136", suministrados por el régimen de Teherán, si bien no precisó cuántos han resultado muertos.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

☄Fiery "Grad" de "️tvazhny": ataques masivos contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el frente cerca de Svatovo-Kremennaya

La mayor parte del trabajo de combate en la dirección de Svatov ahora consiste en infligir daño de fuego al enemigo con fuerzas de artillería. Los sistemas de cohetes Grad de la agrupación ️ juegan un papel importante, triturando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El mayor efecto se logra cuando el enemigo intenta avanzar en nuestra dirección, los equipos se alinean en columnas y los militantes salen de su escondite.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La esposa de Zelensky dijo a la BBC que los ucranianos están dispuestos a vivir sin luz ni calefacción
> 
> ▪"Más del 90% de los encuestados dijeron estar dispuestos a tolerar esto durante 2 o 3 años si ven la perspectiva de nuestra pertenencia a la Unión Europea", afirmó Olena Zelenska.
> ▪ Al mismo tiempo, admitió que "el 75% de los ucranianos se sienten estresados y emocionalmente agotados".
> ...


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no se porqué. Hay muchos más casos documentados de crios follaos por curas que de travestis adoctrinados en su tierna infancia por los maestros de la pública.



Los curas maricones solo representan un tanto por ciento muy pequeño de los homosexuales que comenten delitos.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> +18, abstenerse sensibles.
> 
> Ejecuciones nazis en masa a supuestos pro Rusos en Kharkov.
> 
> ...



No saldrá en ningún medio Europeo o de la angloesfera. Si sale peor, porque lo justificaran con lo de "colaboradores ".


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev se prepara para una nueva ofensiva del ejército ruso El Ayuntamiento publica fotos de las fortificaciones que se están construyendo al norte de la capital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un bombardeo al estilo Yankee y luego desembarco de paracaidistas pero claro si no estuvieran los blandos .....


----------



## Harman (25 Nov 2022)

Ilya Novikov, antiguo abogado de Poroshenko, Savchenko, Sentsov, el espía noruego Frode Berg y la sociedad pedófila Memorial, que también solía jugar en ¿Qué? ¿Dónde? ¿Cuándo? - figura como agente extranjero.
Ahora Ilya Novikov deja a nuestro Neskuchny Sad envuelto en su habitual bordado. El lobo ha caído en el sector de los "agentes extranjeros". 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*La OTAN pedirá mas sistemas antiaéreos para Ucrania para frenar la "brutalidad" de Putin.*

La OTAN pedirá a sus miembros el suministro de más ayuda antiaérea para Ucrania para frenar la "brutalidad" del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en plena oleada de ataques rusos contra infraestructuras civiles en el país vecino.

En el marco de la reunión de ministros de Exteriores aliados en Bucarest, Rumanía, la organización pedirá a los aliados más ayuda militar letal y no letal. "La OTAN seguirá apoyando a Ucrania todo el tiempo que sea necesario. No retrocederemos. Agradezco a los Aliados por sus contribuciones y en nuestra reunión en Bucarest, pediré más", ha señalado el secretario general, Jens Stoltenberg, en la rueda de prensa previa a la reunión.

El ex primer ministro noruego ha recalcado que no habrá una paz duradera si el agresor gana y ha insistido en que si gana Putin, los aliados "pagarán un precio más alto durante muchos años". "La mayoría de guerras acaban con negociaciones pero lo que sucede en las mesas de negociación depende de lo que sucede en el campo de batalla. La mejor manera de incrementar sus posibilidades de una solución pacífica es apoyar Ucrania", ha indicado.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...125132709.html


----------



## Moderado (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero tu eres consciente del gasto de recursos involucrados en la cria de miles y miles y miles y miles de cerdos, terneros, etc...etc...? De dónde sacas esos recursos?
> 
> Ellos intentan hacer algo por el pais (racionalizar el consumo), pero si la gente va por otro lao tampoco hay problema. Lo que no puedes decir es que no "hacen nada". Claro que intentan hacer .... otra cosa es que seais unos ignorantes que no sabeis lo que cuesta en términos energéticos nuestro modo de vida. O que sabiéndolo no os importe o que solo escucheis al que os cuenta que la tarta es inifinita.



Permiteme que dude de la convicción de los que dijeron que iban a derogar la reforma laboral, los que dijeron que iban a prohibir la publicidad de las casas de apuestas (cuyo responsable es Garzón, por cierto) y toda una lista con 150 puntos del acuerdo de gobierno que se lo han pasado por el forro de los cojones.

Si de verdad no hay forma de de proveer carne para todo el mundo, así sea, pero como se está haciendo con la gasolina, lo que viene es convertir la carne en un producto de lujo para los que puedan permitírselo.

cuando arruinaron a cientos de agricultores al imponer las sanciones contra Rusia en 2014 ¿también era por logística? también fue la maravillosa idea de ponerle tarifas al aceite español para que no afecte a la producción francesa.

Lo siento, pero no me trago que se trate de limitar el consumo de carne por problemas de abastecimiento, otra cosa es que no se pueda producir de forma ecológica y saludable para miles de millones de personas. Esto se llama empobrecer a la población para que los de siempre sigan ganando pasta.

Y sí, Garzón es un puto inútil que se dedica a dar consejos nutricionales en vez de trabajar como ministro. Ya cuando no hizo nada con las casas de apuestas quedó claro de que palo va.


----------



## Mabuse (25 Nov 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> *El Parlamento Europeo declara a Rusia "estado patrocinador del terrorismo"*
> 
> El Parlamento de Qatar declara a Rusia "estado patrocinador del machismo".
> 
> Si ambas frases os parecen igual de absurdas, es síntoma de que necesitáis ver más telediarios.



Me acabo de dar cuenta de una cosa al leer el artículo. Nigel Farage, aparte de verbo afilado tiene visiones del futuro o algo.









El Parlamento Europeo declara a Rusia "Estado promotor del terrorismo"


La UE no puede designar oficialmente a los Estados como promotores del terrorismo, por lo que el Parlamento Europeo pide a la UE y a sus Estados miembros que establezcan el marco jurídico adecuado y consideren la posibilidad de añadir a Rusia a dicha lista




www.eldiario.es





Del artículo:


Spoiler



La UE no puede, por tanto, designar oficialmente a los Estados como promotores del terrorismo, por lo que el Parlamento Europeo pide a la UE y a sus Estados miembros que establezcan el marco jurídico adecuado y consideren la posibilidad de añadir a Rusia a dicha lista.



Están `pidiendo que el parlamento Europeo pued declarar guerras, con ello tienen que tener un ejército, y como sabemos, al final la decisión la tomarán personas a las que nadie ha elegido por la puerta de atrás.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Nov 2022)

rober713 dijo:


> He estado en Estambul hace un par de meses.....
> 
> Carteleria militar-patriotica por todos los lados, sensacion de pais militarizado
> Mujer burkanizada con bebe tirada en el suelo durmiendo en la calle a 200 m del Salt Bae en Galataport
> ...



En maniobras militares entre Turquía y Alemania. Los soldados Alemanes se negaron a compartir instalaciones con los Turcos.
Defecaban por cualquier sitio, sobre todo duchas, robaban al menor descuido, escuchando en el interior, incluso mesas, trato denigrante al que pudieran humillar...
Típico de gente que sale de cochambre tercermundista de miseria y mierda. Como los niños que citas. Es decir Turquía.


----------



## Moderado (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Todo esta conectado pequeño saltamontes:
> 
> Sobreconsumo de carne en paises "ricos"=> dedicar + tierras de cultivo (y agua) para producir piensos industriales (10 veces mas por gr de proteína que la proteína de origen vegetal de consumo directo)=> + fertilizantes químicos =>´+ mas gas natural y energía para producirlos => + crecimiento de demanda con extracción de reservas en declive => no hay para todos => ¿quién los tiene? => me los das o te monto una guerra proxy



No sé porque os habéis quedado solo en ese tema, era un ejemplo para ilustrar que la izquierda institucional se ha vendido totalmente en lo que respecta a la OTAN.

Mira, si no hay forma de producir carne, pues vale, es lo que hay.

Lo que no puede ser es que nos echen la culpa de todos los males del mundo por comer un filete o ir en coche a trabajar y luego esta misma gente se pegue la vidorra yendo en aviones privados y comiendo en banquetes gigantéscos.

En el cumbre del clima de Glasgow esos aviones presidenciales contaminaron mas que toda la ciudad en un año entero.

Ni siquiera han ideado un plan económico para aumentar la producción, simplemente nos han dicho que seamos mas pobres y comamos peor, nada mas.

Si no queda otra que reducir, pues vale, pero cuando veo a otros países crecer y prosperar mientras nosotros nos hundimos, pues no me lo trago.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

Es que la URSS se desintegró porque llegaba el siglo XXI y no tenía sentido un monstruoso sistema que ahoga al ser humano, suprimiendo su esencia libre. 

La Federación Rusa se desintegrará por completo si no suelta de una las riendas del estalinismo puro y duro.


----------



## Strikelucky (25 Nov 2022)

Seamos serios, sí el ejercito mejor preparado, más numeroso y de los mas curtido en batallas de la historia lo intento y acabó descalzo desfilando en moscow; que pueden hacer estos?


----------



## Mabuse (25 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



La mafia de las ratas actúa de nuevo. La cucaracha va a tener marihuana de sobra pa fumar.


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Kelden respeto mucho siempre tus posts y en la mayoría de casos coincido contigo, pero no en este caso. He sido votante de IU, PSOE y UP, pero no les vuelvo a votar, a mi no me toman el pelo más.
> 
> Y se que nos joderemos todos, se que se privatizará más rápido la Sanidad y la Educación porque entrará la Derecha pero no puedo votarles mientras sigan engañándonos. Han traicionado consensos generalizados en la Izquierda como el "No a la guerra", justifican el envío de armas, etc...
> 
> ...



A ver ... desde antes de jesucristo se sabe que una cosa es predicar y otra dar trigo. Yo nunca he votado izquierda hasta que apareció Podemos. Voté una vez en el 82 al PSOE, se vió enseguida lo que eran y ya no volví a votar hasta 2015. Ni en los tiempos de Anguita me molesté en ir a votar, por desidia mas que nada, y con Llamazares ya daban asco y pena ....   A nivel personal me iba igual con el PP o con el PSOE, no vivía ni mejor ni peor con cualquiera de ellos.

En cuanto a Podemos .... bueno ... con treinta putos diputaos han producido más leyes a favor del ganao que el PSOE en cuarenta años con 1000 ó 2000 diputados en todo este tiempo. Y leyes peleadas hasta la extenuación con los cabrones del PSOE, que hay que sacarles la criatura con forceps y casi siempre descafeinada. 

Ucrania .... Aunque ya te han explicado que Podemos han sido los únicos que han manifestado alguna discrepancia, para acto seguido ser machacados por todos los demás, a mi no me parece mal lo que está haciendo el gobierno. Desde hace 40 años estamos en una banda y es lo que hay. Imagínate el miedo que da el jefe de la banda que los alemanes están sacrificando su industria por no llevarle la contraria. Se están jugando 4 billones al año y es por puro acojono ....  Preguntais porqué hace Europa lo que hace. Te lo digo yo: por puro miedo, porque sería infinitamente peor llevarle la contraria al jefe. A partir de ahí, yo que no tengo ninguna responsabilidad política, ni otro de tipo de consideraciones que sopesar y valorar, opino lo que me parece y que no coincide para nada con lo que está haciendo el gobierno. Voy a dejar de votar a Podemos por éso? No. A lo mejor dejaba de votarles si el coletas se colocara en el consejo de administración de Iberdrola o la parienta acabara en el de Prisa y escribiendo una columna semanal en la sección de opinión de El Pais, pero por contemporizar con la geopolítica mundial, no. Mientras el Alsina y el tontolaba de la COPE sigan poniéndolo a parir por las mañanas, les seguiré votando si siguen su linea. Y no es que la Anne Igartiburu de la izquierda me guste, es una pedorra del doce, si la mandan a cascarla con sus historias, mejor. 

En realidad, con este asunto de las bandas, yo lo único que le pido a cualquier gobierno español, del color que sea, es que sepa ver el momento adecuado para, si llega el caso, cambiarse de bando sin pagar el precio que pagan cubanos, venezolanos o ucranianos. Ya que no podemos tener nuestro propio bando, por lo menos no pagar por los errores de los jefes.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Nov 2022)

La BBC publica que son 9.000, los soldados rusos muertos en combate hasta el día de ayer.
No se parece mucho a los de los 80.000 muertos de septiembre 





Infantería rusa: 1675 bajas
Paracas: 1342
Voluntarios: 1050
Tankistas: 475
Marines: 451
Rosvguardia: 358
Artillería: 322
Fuerzas Especiales Wagner: 316
Marina: 117
Otros: 940
No se sabe: 2265.


Eso sí, cuando buceas ves algunas incongruencias como que más de 3000 muertos no se sabe lo que eran .
Así que pueden ser civiles, ucranianos, mercenarios ucranianos...

Así que pongamos que van unos 7500-8000 muertos rusos.
Cifras coherentes.

A ver si se animan con las ucranianas.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Eso es tan absurdo como decir que te dejas pegar una paliza por que al menos no te matan.
> 
> Haz lo que quieras con tu opciones políticas, pero tu prioridad es que no te peguen no que te peguen poco. Para eso mejor quédate en casa o disfruta de tu familia, total te joden igual.



No estoy de acuerdo, en esta crisis lo hemos visto, si hubiera gobernado el PP a los curritos nos hubiera ido peor. 


Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Una regla que se cumple en los foros es viejo refrán: "Dime de que presumes y te diré de lo que careces"
> 
> Por de pronto lo que es obvio que algo de educación le falta, para ser una persona de izquierdas, que suelen ser bastantes respetuosas con el prójimo, y no suelen manifestar una exacerbación del nacionalismo excluyente, como cuando dice
> 
> ...





kelden dijo:


> Hombre .... pues si vienes de 2000 años de apalear al marica, o a la parienta, es normal que se intente reeducar al personal para que no sea tan cafre.
> 
> Años 90:
> 
> ...



Claro, pero pasar de un extremo a otro pues como no lo veo, es que no veo ninguna justicia en tener leyes de autor, llamame loco, pero eso de delito de autor suena a dictadura.

Espero que no tengas en tu familia ningún hombre destrozado por estas leyes. Yo tengo un tío que intentó suicidarse, perdió la movilidad de una mano y todo, 5 años sin poder ver a su hijo, denuncia falsa cada dos por tres, al final le dieron la razón, pero ella se fue de rosistas y él perdió una mano y lo más importante, 5 años que no pudo estar con su hijo. 

Me pierdo 5 años de la vida de mis dos campeones y me da algo.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *En la región de Lviv, el 70% de los consumidores siguen sin electricidad*
> 
> 
> 25 noviembre 2022 15:07



Hay que parar este genocidio ya, hay que forzar al estado terrorista ruso a que se retire de Ucrania de inmediato, ya hay demasiados cadáveres amontonados.


----------



## juanmanuel (25 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> La famosa mano invisible del dios mercado ha salido a la luz en forma de pezuña. Ya puestos, petróleo gratis para todos.



Yo creo que esta es una demostracion mas de que el mercado y el capitalismo son mutuamente excluyentes, a diferencia de lo que se entiende comunmente.
Si a los capitalistas se les deja sueltos crean un monopolio, que es la antitesis del libre mercado.
Si se les ponen leyes antimonopolio crean oligopolios.
Si se les persiguen los oligopolios, por perjudicar la libre competencia, se cartelizan.
En definitiva los capitalistas huyen de la libre competencia como del diablo.
Lamentablemente cuando la economia sovietica se alejo de las leyes del mercado le dejo el camino libre a la falsa identidad de capitalismo con libertad economica.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Nov 2022)

Por tipo:
Fusileros motorizados 1675
Fuerzas Aerotransportadas 1342
Voluntarios 1050
Tanquistas 475
Infanteria de marina 451
Guardia Rusa 358
Artilleria 322
Fuerzas Especiales 316
Armada Rusa (sin infanteria de marina) 117
Otros 940
Sin datos 2265
TOTAL: 9311


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La OTAN pedirá mas sistemas antiaéreos para Ucrania para frenar la "brutalidad" de Putin.*
> 
> La OTAN pedirá a sus miembros el suministro de más ayuda antiaérea para Ucrania para frenar la "brutalidad" del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en plena oleada de ataques rusos contra infraestructuras civiles en el país vecino.
> 
> ...



Jojojojo los anglos y sus palanganeros hablando de "BRUTALIDAD ".

Los mismos que bombardearon a población 100% civil en Belgrado causando miles de muertes de civiles, hospitales, embajadas, centrales eléctricas (bombardeo posterior con grafito para que no pudieran reconstruir). O miles en Libia, destruyendo un país bastante próspero para ser África.
O el millón de niños muertos en Irak de los que la Albright dijo " que mereció la pena la muerte de ese millón de niños), por no entrar en las salvajadas yankis en hispanoamerica. O peor las invasiones británicas o Estadounidenses en tiempos más lejanos...


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Seguiré votando al PSOE porque como trabajador público creo que *es el mejor partido para la sociedad*, teniendo sus luces y sombras.



Los socialistas cada vez que gobiernan en España, arruinan al pais, la civilizacion seguira avanzando aunque desaparezca el PSOE.

PD- Eso de que los politicos corruptos no tienen responsabilidad alguna y el Viruelo los indulta despues de ser condenados por los tribunales, se llama dinamitar la democracia y la convivencia entre los españoles, yo no voto a ladrones.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Un español de raza lleva grabado en los genes que la matanza de los cerdos típica es el 11 de noviembre, San Martín, cuando el cerdaco ya se ha puesto ciego a pienso, bellotas y castañas. Entonces, o eres un urbanita vegano y desarraigado o un troll de... a saber dónde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deja ya de trolear y ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por favor un electricista en la sala?



Casi mejor que un electricista que llamen a un cura. Por lo de la 'extrema unción' o algo


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Kelden es el puto amo,



Al ignore como él.
A mis años no tolero ya demostraciones de superioridad moral e intelectual y menos aún reparto de carnés, tanto si son de políticamente correcto por la izquierda como de buen español por la derecha.
El tonito moralizante del progre medio ya carga hasta el punto de dar repelús.
Y luego se sorprenden que los trabajadores les hayamos dado la espalda. Y lo que queda.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> No sé porque os habéis quedado solo en ese tema, era un ejemplo para ilustrar que la izquierda institucional se ha vendido totalmente en lo que respecta a la OTAN.
> 
> Mira, si no hay forma de producir carne, pues vale, es lo que hay.
> 
> ...



Vamos de cabeza a un eco fascismo, donde el señorito feudal de viaje con su jet privado y nosotros sin poder comer un filete.

Yo no sé si el Cambio Climático es culpa nuestra o no, pero tengo claro que los trabajadores no debemos ceder ni un centímetro nuestras conquistas sociales. Yo no quiero volver a los tiempos de mi padre, donde un trabajador veía la carne por casualidad y en días especiales, tampoco quiero tener unos zapatos con agujeros durante años como mi padre de niño.

Lo vemos con Rusia, tienen hidrocarburos para años, pero nuestras élites nos dicen que no, que faltan y hay que racionar, si eres trabajador claro.


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Permiteme que dude de la convicción de los que dijeron que iban a derogar la reforma laboral, los que dijeron que iban a prohibir la publicidad de las casas de apuestas (cuyo responsable es Garzón, por cierto) y toda una lista con 150 puntos del acuerdo de gobierno que se lo han pasado por el forro de los cojones.



No se han pasado nada por el forro los cojones. Con la fuerza que tienen han llegado hasta donde han podido en los dos casos. No es lo mismo tener 200 diputados que 35. Incluso con 200 hay cosas que no podrías hacer porque no es recomendable hacer lo que te sale de los cojones ignorando a los discrepantes.

Qué quieres? Qué como no pueden hacer todo lo que les gustaría dejen caer el gobierno para que entre Abascal a caballo en el parlamento?


----------



## UNKAS (25 Nov 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta de una cosa al leer el artículo. Nigel Farage, aparte de verbo afilado tiene visiones del futuro o algo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Video patrocinado por:

*Brexit's secret Putin connection: Nigel Farage's bankroller met Russian envoy three times then hooked him up with Trump's team, as MI5 is urged to act*










Farage's bankroller met Russian envoy three times, as MI5 urged to act


Explosive claims of Russian meddling in the Brexit referendum have emerges as it was revealed the millionaire who bankrolled Leave had a series of meetings with Putin’s UK envoy.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Claro, pero pasar de un extremo a otro pues como no lo veo, es que no veo ninguna justicia en tener leyes de autor, llamame loco, pero eso de delito de autor suena a dictadura.



No se ... desde que se llevan cuentas (sobre el año 2000) hay 1500 tias asesinadas por sus parejas e incontables heridas. La ETA mató 800 en 50 años y este pais era un sinvivir ....  

No se si eso merece una ley ad hoc. Para la ETA hicieron varias.



> Espero que no tengas en tu familia ningún hombre destrozado por estas leyes. Yo tengo un tío que intentó suicidarse, perdió la movilidad de una mano y todo, 5 años sin poder ver a su hijo, denuncia falsa cada dos por tres, al final le dieron la razón, pero ella se fue de rosistas y él perdió una mano y lo más importante, 5 años que no pudo estar con su hijo.
> 
> Me pierdo 5 años de la vida de mis dos campeones y me da algo.



Yo mismo llevo dos divorcios y nadie me ha destrozado nada.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

No es cierto.....Esta guerra es el fruto de un intento de Rusia de hacer volver a Ucránia a su zona de control! Y cualquier ser humano ve inaceptable una acción tan violenta sobre un pueblo que solo quiere tener libertad para vivir como quiera, no como le impongan!


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Yo creo que esta es una demostracion mas de que el mercado y el capitalismo son mutuamente excluyentes, a diferencia de lo que se entiende comunmente.
> Si a los capitalistas se les deja sueltos crean un monopolio, que es la antitesis del libre mercado.
> Si se les ponen leyes antimonopolio crean oligopolios.
> Si se les persiguen los oligopolios, por perjudicar la libre competencia, se cartelizan.
> ...



Eso paso en los años 70 y 80, quitaron todas las leyes que controlaban el Capitalismo, y así estamos ahora. Recomiendo este audio de ayer mismo "Empresas criminales" de Ampliando el debate, esta en Ivoox.


----------



## NPI (25 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Video patrocinado por:
> 
> *Brexit's secret Putin connection: Nigel Farage's bankroller met Russian envoy three times then hooked him up with Trump's team, as MI5 is urged to act*
> 
> ...



Hoy te han puesto a cargo de la VERDAD/MENTIRA OFICIAL multi


----------



## juanmanuel (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Antes de ponerte en el ignore por ignorante, valga la redundancia, te diré que la proteína de origen vegetal
> no le llega a la suela del zapato a la de origen animal, eso biológicamente es así. Y no es algo cuantitativo
> sino cualitativo, o sea, que por mucha soja que comas no vas a igualar la calidad de la proteína de un huevo,
> por ejemplo. La mejor alternativa serían las algas.
> ...



Si no me equivoco tampoco se puede obtener vitamina B12 de los vegetales, ni tantas proteinas de valor esencial (que son esas que contienen aminoacidos "esenciales", que solo se consiguen por dieta, el cuerpo no los sintetiza)


----------



## Mabuse (25 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Video patrocinado por:
> 
> *Brexit's secret Putin connection: Nigel Farage's bankroller met Russian envoy three times then hooked him up with Trump's team, as MI5 is urged to act*
> 
> ...



El otro día salío otro vídeo de Putin firmando un decreto para subir la leche otra vez. En el mismo documento ordenó que lloviera todo el día en miciudad y que en Soria hiciera un frío siberiano.
Se oyen rumores cada vez más consistentes de que ha secuestrado a Papá Noel y ha ordenado a Al Assad que intercepte la caravana de los reyes magos.

También dice que Unkas es un troll, pero por supuesto yo me espero a Maldita para que lo confirme.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Video patrocinado por:
> 
> *Brexit's secret Putin connection: Nigel Farage's bankroller met Russian envoy three times then hooked him up with Trump's team, as MI5 is urged to act*
> 
> ...



¿¿Los rusos también son los culpables del Bexit?? 

¡¡Jo con los rusos!! ¡No se ni como les da tiempo a ser tan malotes por todo el globo!  ¡...y con tan poca tecnología como dicen que tienen!!


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Nov 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272582
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272583
> ...



Es muy difícil calcular los cientos de puntos de combates diarios, bombardeos, etc. al dia, que producen miles de bajas, sobre todo en el bando ucraniano. Pero la cifra es mucho más alta de lo que la mayoría sospecha.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo mismo llevo dos divorcios y nadie me ha destrozado nada.



Te lo voy a preguntar ¿Ves bien que haya leyes de delito de autor y juzgados de excepción?

Chico, tuvisteis suerte, yo también tuve un divorcio y salí bien parado, pero miles de hombres en España no.


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Genocidas no sé, pero terroristas desde luego que lo son.
> 
> *Están volviendo un país entero al medievo* solo porque un tío con un gran ego quiere un trozo de tierra. Algo propio de un fanático.
> 
> Yo solo puedo decir que la pena capital para toda la camarilla de Putin sería demasiado blando.



Pero si están perdiendo la guerra y les tiran lavadoras ....   Eso debe ser Zelensky autobombardeándose las centrales eléctricas para dar penilla ...


----------



## UNKAS (25 Nov 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿¿Los rusos también son los culpables del Bexit??
> 
> ¡¡Jo con los rusos!! ¡No se ni como les da tiempo a ser tan malotes por todo el globo!  ¡...y con tan poca tecnología como dicen que tienen!!




Venga, no os hagais los pipiolos despistaos que hasta el baranda de la Wagner lo admite y bien orgulloso que está.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## alexforum (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Vamos de cabeza a un eco fascismo, donde el señorito feudal de viaje con su jet privado y nosotros sin poder comer un filete.
> 
> Yo no sé si el Cambio Climático es culpa nuestra o no, pero tengo claro que los trabajadores no debemos ceder ni un centímetro nuestras conquistas sociales. Yo no quiero volver a los tiempos de mi padre, donde un trabajador veía la carne por casualidad y en días especiales, tampoco quiero tener unos zapatos con agujeros durante años como mi padre de niño.
> 
> Lo vemos con Rusia, tienen hidrocarburos para años, pero nuestras élites nos dicen que no, que faltan y hay que racionar, si eres trabajador claro.



Tu padre veria la carne por casualidad pero al menos tenia una casa a precio asequible. Ahora ni carne ni casa. A remar siendo dueño de nada mientras comes insectos. Lo llaman progreso.


----------



## Seronoser (25 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, la UE no llega a un acuerdo sobre capar el precio del petróleo ruso 

EU Postpones Talks on Oil Price Cap as Divisions Stick

Otro mes comprándole a Rusia gas y petróleo, a su precio de mercado... mecachis...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Venga, no os hagais los pipiolos despistaos que hasta el baranda de la Wagner lo admite y bien orgulloso que está.



Cambridge Analytica


*Cambridge Analytica* (CA) fue una compañía privada británica que combinaba la minería de datos y el análisis de datos con la comunicación estratégica para el proceso electoral. Saltó a la fama en 2018 al verse involucrada en el llamado «escándalo Facebook-Cambridge Analytica».

La empresa fue creada en 2013 como una rama de la casa matriz Strategic Communication Laboratories (SCL), para participar en la política estadounidense.1 La consultora estaba especializada en la recopilación y en el análisis de datos para la creación de campañas publicitarias y políticas.2 En 2014, CA estuvo implicada en 44 campañas políticas estadounidenses. La compañía es en parte, propiedad de la familia de Robert Mercer, un administrador estadounidense de fondos de cobertura, quien respalda varias causas políticas de carácter conservador. Contaba con oficinas en Londres, Nueva York, y Washington D. C.

En 2015, la empresa se reveló como la compañía de análisis de datos que trabajó para la campaña presidencial de Ted Cruz. En 2016, tras el fracaso de la candidatura de Cruz, CA trabajó para la campaña presidencial de Donald Trump.3 El Parlamento británico dio cuenta gracias a sus investigaciones que exempleados de la compañía, revelaron que la empresa había trabajado con el PRO y Mauricio Macri en 2015, luego de revelar que SCL Group, nombre legal de Cambridge Analytica, elaboró una campaña anti-kirchnerista en mayo de 2015, cuando Mauricio Macri y Daniel Scioli se disputaban la presidencia de Argentina.45 Además influyó en la campaña para la retirada del Reino Unido de la Unión Europea.6

El papel de CA en esas campañas generó controversias, por lo que actualmente la empresa se enfrenta a investigaciones criminales en ambos países.789 Expertos políticos, como Eitan Hersh (autor del libro _Hackeando al electorado_) y Sandra Matz, cuestionan las afirmaciones de CA sobre la efectividad de sus métodos a la hora de alcanzar a los votantes.10

En marzo de 2018 la empresa se vio involucrada en un escándalo después de que un exempleado revelara algunas prácticas de la compañía para influir en elecciones políticas, que iban contra de las normas de Facebook.11 Más tarde, el 2 de mayo de 2018, la empresa anunció su cierre tras el escándalo de filtración de datos personales.12 Mientras se anunciaba este cierre, se dio a conocer que los ex-ejecutivos de Cambridge Analytica y la familia Mercer incorporaron una nueva empresa con el mismo propósito, denominada Emerdata Ltd.1314

*Escándalo de Facebook[editar]*
Artículo principal: _Escándalo Facebook–Cambridge Analytica_
El 17 de marzo de 2018, _The New York Times_, _The Guardian_ y _The Observer_ denunciaron que la empresa estaba explotando la información personal de los usuarios de Facebook, adquirida por un investigador externo que afirmaba estar haciéndolo para fines académicos.19 La consultora está acusada de haber obtenido la información de millones de usuarios, atentando contra las políticas de uso de la red social y de haber utilizado esos datos para crear anuncios políticos durante las elecciones presidenciales de 2016 en Estados Unidos.20 _The Guardian_ informó además que Facebook había tenido conocimiento de esta violación de seguridad durante dos años, pero no hizo nada para proteger a sus usuarios.21 Al darse a conocer las acusaciones, Facebook prohibió a Cambridge Analytica anunciar en su plataforma.22 El mismo día que se dieron a conocer las acusaciones contra Cambridge Analytica, las acciones de Facebook cayeron un 6,77 % hasta 172,56 dólares por acción en el índice compuesto del mercado Nasdaq. Lo que generó pérdidas de 6000 millones de dólares para el fundador de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg.23El uso indebido de la información personal de aproximadamente 50 millones de usuarios de Facebook por parte de Cambridge Analytica fue revelado por Christopher Wylie, un exempleado de la empresa.24 Wylie, experto en informática, reveló que la empresa había creado una maquinaria para manipular las decisiones de los votantes. El exempleado, dejó su cargo en la empresa en 2014 y aseguró que al partir, advirtió a Facebook sobre las acciones de Cambridge Analytica. También contó que mientras trabajaba en la empresa, se puso en contacto con Aleksandr Kogan, profesor de la Universidad de Cambridge, para crear un sistema que les permitiera recopilar información relevante sobre una gran cantidad de usuarios.20

En sus declaraciones, Wylie explicó el funcionamiento del sistema.25



> "Explotamos Facebook para acceder a millones de perfiles de usuarios. Y construimos modelos para explotar lo que sabíamos de ellos y apuntar a sus demonios internos. Esa era la base sobre la cual la compañía se fundó".



Tras el escándalo, una comisión parlamentaria británica solicitó a Mark Zuckerberg que compareciera para hablar sobre el uso ilegal de información personal de usuarios de Facebook por parte de CA. En la convocatoria dirigida al fundador y presidente la red social, la comisión expresaba que Zuckerberg debía explicar el “fracaso estrepitoso”.26 Por otro lado, el regulador británico de la información y de los datos personales anunció la emisión de un mandato para poder acceder a los servidores de CA y le pidió a Facebook que suspenda su propia auditoría.27 Por su parte, la Comisión Federal de Comercio de Estados Unidos (FTC), inició un proceso confidencial para investigar el rol de Facebook en el escándalo. La Comisión busca esclarecer si Facebook violó los términos del acuerdo que le exige contar con el consentimiento de los usuarios para hacer uso de sus datos personales.28

Además, en Gran Bretaña, la líder de la Comisión de Información, Elizabeth Denham, envió una orden para allanar las oficinas de CA. Tras conocerse esta noticia, el 22 de marzo de 2018, la policía británica comunicó la evacuación de la sede de Cambridge Analytica en Londres.29 El edificio ubicado en la avenida Oxford Street, fue evacuado por precaución, luego de que se encontrara un paquete sospechoso en el lugar. La policía también cerró los caminos cercanos.30

El 24 de marzo de 2018, los investigadores de la Oficina del Comisionado de Información británica (ICO), allanaron durante siete horas las oficinas de Londres de CA. El día anterior, un juez del Tribunal Superior del Reino Unido había aprobado la petición para allanar las instalaciones.31


Cambridge Analytica habría apoyado la campaña pro-Brexit

Christopher Wylie: "El Brexit no habría sucedido sin Cambridge Analytica"


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> - Desde 2014, la Federación Rusa esperaba sinceramente estar de acuerdo en que el Donbass regresaría a Ucrania



Pero luego los golpistas ucranianos dijeron que no renovarian el contrato de alquiler de la base naval de Sebastopol a Rusia, que los desalojarian y les alquilarian la base a los EEUU, agresiones ???, una detras de otra, con los anglosionistas no se puede firmar nada, nunca respetan los acuerdos, son un peligro para la paz mundial.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Nov 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El otro día salío otro vídeo de Putin firmando un decreto para subir la leche otra vez. En el mismo documento ordenó que lloviera todo el día en miciudad y que en Soria hiciera un frío siberiano.
> Se oyen rumores cada vez más consistentes de que *ha secuestrado a Papá Noel *y ha ordenado a Al Assad que intercepte la caravana de los reyes magos.
> 
> También dice que Unkas es un troll, pero por supuesto yo me espero a Maldita para que lo confirme.



Y se comieron los renos después de sodomizarlos. Y no puedo contar qué les hicieron a los gnomos.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los socialistas cada vez que gobiernan en España, arruinan al pais, la civilizacion seguira avanzando aunque desaparezca el PSOE.
> 
> PD- Eso de que los politicos corruptos no tienen responsabilidad alguna y el Viruelo los indulta despues de ser condenados por los tribunales, se llama dinamitar la democracia y la convivencia entre los españoles, yo no voto a ladrones.



No hay ningún partido que no tenga chorizos, ninguno.

Sobre que el PSOE nos llevó a la ruina, son ciclos económicos del capitalismo, y muchas veces depende del contexto internacional, iba a pasar gobernando el PP, IU o CiU.

Sé que está de moda estar en contra del PP y PSOE, y más entre la gente joven, pero sin el PSOE los trabajadores no hubiéramos llegado al bienestar que disfrutamos. Qué se puede mejorar, pues claro, pero no olvidemos el camino recorrido.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

Pues yo creo más bien que dada la poca eficacia de sus acciones propagandisticas del Kremlim en este foro les han amenazado a todos los putinianos con mandarles al paro.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, el chico ese que dice que la afición a conocer las armas, es cosa de gente de derechas, vive en un cliché permanente. 

Yo estuve en el ejército 6 años, y entre los soldados había de todo (menos anarquistas).


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Tu padre veria la carne por casualidad pero al menos tenia una casa a precio asequible. Ahora ni carne ni casa. A remar siendo dueño de nada mientras comes insectos. Lo llaman progreso.



El problema de la vivienda es verdad que el PSOE hace años que mira para otro lado. Tendremos que llamar a Putin para que nos construya edificios como en Mariupol.


----------



## UNKAS (25 Nov 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Cambridge Analytica
> 
> 
> *Cambridge Analytica* (CA) fue una compañía privada británica que combinaba la minería de datos y el análisis de datos con la comunicación estratégica para el proceso electoral. Saltó a la fama en 2018 al verse involucrada en el llamado «escándalo Facebook-Cambridge Analytica».
> ...





Vaya, que sorpresa







Cambridge Analytica's Russia Connection


Kremlin-supported oil co. solicited information on U.S. political targeting; Researcher harvesting Facebook data taught at Russian university




investigaterussia.org


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Antes de ponerte en el ignore por ignorante, valga la redundancia, te diré que la proteína de origen vegetal
> no le llega a la suela del zapato a la de origen animal, eso biológicamente es así. Y no es algo cuantitativo
> sino cualitativo, o sea, que por mucha soja que comas no vas a igualar la calidad de la proteína de un huevo,
> por ejemplo. La mejor alternativa serían las algas.
> ...



Pues no se que decirte. Los cubanos, que solo comen arroz y cuatro hierbajos que pillan por el campo, viven de media 2 años más que los yankis que se hartan de hamburguesas y barbacoas ...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> A
> 
> El cambio climático es... una conciencia colectiva manipulada por las élites para una regresión en el estilo de vida, que lo vamos a tener sí o sí, al menos los de abajo.



Lo dicho, es muy cansino tener que estar bregando con los of topics que van deslizando su mensaje subliminar de la agenda regre.. Por ejemplo


Las élites nos quieren engañar con el cambio climático, que siempre ha estado ahí.

Las élites no quieren que usemos fertilizantes para matarnos de hambre.

Las élites obstaculizan el fracking para que no tengamos energía.

Las élites impiden el desarrollo de la energía nuclear fusión/fisión para someternos.

Las élites nos ocultan las reservas reales combustible fósiles, para cientos de años, para pagarlos caros

Le élites impulsan el aborto, la eutanasia y la homosexualidad para acabar con la población del planeta.

Las élites nos inoculan un chip de control mental con las vacunas

Las élites favorecen la inmigración para destruir nuestra cultura y trabajo

Las élites nos quieren privar del chuletón como derecho humano, y quieren que comamos grillos.

Las élites nos engañan con la desforestación para que no tengamos piensos

Las élites nos quieren quitar nuestro coche privado de combustión

Las élites no construyen mas pantanos por que quieren que nos muramos de sed

Las élites quieren que nos afiliemos a los sindicatos para tenernos controlados

Las élites pretende que llevemos la ropa por tres temporadas


Etc, etc,...

Pues va a ser que no es así.

Las élites (todas ellas capitalistas, para mas señas) lo que quieren es que siga el cotarro como venía siendo, y apuestan a tope por ello, que ya les ha ido bien.

Y, a nosotros las no-élites, nos prometieron que, si aceptamos su mando y la economía que les interesa, todo crecería hasta el infinito gracias a la tecnología e innovación que promueven, y nos iría cayendo alguna breva y también nos llegaría algo del estilo de vida de sus lujos, eso si, a escala pequeñita, de imitación.

Lo que pasa que como el planeta es finito (en energía y recursos); somos 8.000 millones de bocas, algunas con muchas pretensiones; la tecnología ha demostrado NO ser toti-potente; el ascensor social se ha parado; los desechos que generamos, el planeta ya no es capaz de absórbelos; y los aumentos de productividad no son suficientes para sostener "el tren del progreso y el crecimiento continuo";... en estas condiciones ya no pueden mantener las élites las promesas que hicieron a la plebe de consumo creciente, que eran la única fuente de cohesión y legitimación que tenían. Y están metidas en un callejón sin salida, con huidas hacia adelante desesperadas, que pueden llevársenos a todos a la mierda.

Las élites, en vez de recapitular y corregir el rumbo, lo que ha que han decidido es: saltarse todas las líneas rojas de coexistencia. Están apostado por la guerra para estirar el modelo por un tiempo mas e intentar salvaguardar nuestro florido jardín versallesco ( frente a la jungla que es el resto, Burroell dixit), y de paso meter en cintura a sus súbditos, que ven con perplejidad que El Dorado prometido se les desmorona (cosa, que según pontifican algunas útiles mentes conspiranoicas para desviar la responsabilidad, se quiere atribuir a la alianza de la super-élite constituida por Soros y Bill Gates, con los malvados rojos y ecologistas, aliñada con chivos expiatorios adicionales, por ejemplo inmigrantes o Pútin, según corresponda ).

Y para ello, las élites no están apostando por un mundo sostenible, si no que, rumbo fijo como el Titanic, han empezado a intentar hacerse con todos los recursos energéticos (y de otro tipo ) rusos (como antes lo fueron los de Irak, Libia, Siria,.. Y serán los de Irán y Venezuela cuando puedan), y posteriormente intentarán atajar el crecimiento Chino, de India, Brasil, ... , para reducir competidores por estos recursos finitos y en declive. Apuesta arriesgada, ya que como es natural, estos y otros perjudicados, no se van dejar chulear tan fácilmente como en el pasado por "el hombre blanco". Y eso puede llevarnos a una guerra mundial, nuclear por supuesto, en esta ocasión, o en otra próxima parecida.

Con el símil de Kelden, planear robarle al otro sus manzanas para atiborrarme yo, a base de guerra, tiene sus riesgos. En estas apuestas se puede ganar, o se pueden perder. Mide las consecuencias pequeño supremacista anglo- europeo-japonés-coreano del sur, no vayas a salir trasquilado.

El adagio del occidente anglosajón en la guerra fría "Antes muertos que rojos", ahora se ha transformado en: "Antes muerta que sencilla". ....Pues bien, si está es tu opción, tranquilo, que gracias al enorme desarrollo de la ciencia y tecnología que hemos logrado en todos los frentes, y en particular en el de las armas, tus deseos puede hacerlos realidad la sociedad moderna de forma muy efectiva y fulminante.


Ojalá que la gente joven, como Greta, y otros muchos no tan jóvenes, sepan identificar el problema en su conjunto, y puedan dar alternativas viables a largo plazo para que, por lo menos, tengamos lo *mas necesario asegurado y una sociedad en libertad y sin diferencias sangrantes*, por que si no, les (nos) espera un muy mal futuro, es decir, un sin-futuro. Un sin-futuro que incluso se nos puede anticipar bruscamente el día menos pensado.

Es lo malo de provocar off topics, que a veces alguno tiene una rato para contestar.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*El Papa compara la guerra en Ucrania con el genocidio ordenado por Stalin.*

El papa Francisco ha realizado una de las condenas más fuertes a la guerra de Ucrania al vincular la agresión rusa con el genocidio del Holodomor, la hambruna ordenada por el dictador soviético Iósif Stalin que provocó la muerte de 3,8 millones de ucranianos en los años 30 del siglo pasado.

En su audiencia pública de cada semana, Francisco pidió rezar por la paz en el mundo y por el fin de todos los conflictos, como suele hacer habitualmente, “con un pensamiento particular por los terribles sufrimientos del querido y martirizado pueblo ucraniano”.


----------



## JAGGER (25 Nov 2022)

Chad ukra se rasura la cabeza


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Sé que está de moda estar en contra del PP y PSOE, y más entre la gente joven, pero sin el PSOE los trabajadores no hubiéramos llegado al bienestar que disfrutamos. Qué se puede mejorar, pues claro, pero no olvidemos el camino recorrido.



La civilizacion avanza aunque tu no quieras, el PSOE solo sabe dilapidar el dinero publico, 140 años saqueando España.




PD- Puedes creer que a ti no te afecta, pero afecta a todos los españoles.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (25 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Papa compara la guerra en Ucrania con el genocidio ordenado por Stalin.*
> 
> El papa Francisco ha realizado una de las condenas más fuertes a la guerra de Ucrania al vincular la agresión rusa con el genocidio del Holodomor, la hambruna ordenada por el dictador soviético Iósif Stalin que provocó la muerte de 3,8 millones de ucranianos en los años 30 del siglo pasado.
> 
> En su audiencia pública de cada semana, Francisco pidió rezar por la paz en el mundo y por el fin de todos los conflictos, como suele hacer habitualmente, “con un pensamiento particular por los terribles sufrimientos del querido y martirizado pueblo ucraniano”.



La iglesia siempre ha sido beligerante en el Este contra el mundo Ortodoxo, siempre apoyaron las matanzas hechas por banderistas, por Ustachas croatas, por nacionalistas polacos, no veo novedad.


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Nov 2022)

Otra gran traicion del borracho criminal yeltsin, con razon le querian tanto en occidente, una vil rata traidora y sumisa a sus intereses como pocas veces ha habido en Rusias.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no se que decirte. Los cubanos, que solo comen arroz y cuatro hierbajos que pillan por el campo, viven de media 2 años más que los yankis que se hartan de hamburguesas y barbacoas ...



Los gringos comen más mierda que otra cosa, he estado allí, en varios estados, desconocen que la fruta está también fuera de la botella.


----------



## llabiegu (25 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Como catalán la bandera española tanto me da, en el sentido que no ofende, al igual que la catalana, respeto ambas no se piense mal, pero respecto al himno español me da tres patadas en los huevos cada vez que lo oigo.



A mi me ofende no solamente el himno sino tambien la bandera española y mucho.
Primero es una bandera borbonica. España ya tenía su bandera, la cruz de San Andres, hasta que de decidieron cambiarla con la absurda disculpa de que no era facil de identificar en la mar a los buques de la armada. Posteriormente Franco la utilizó como simbolo del régimen, cuando debería ser un simbolo de unión nacional de todos los pueblos de España, como lo era la cruz de San Andres con los Habsburgo.
La republicana otro tanto, simbolo de una parte de España contra la otra.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Últimamente en el imaginario de cierta gente una persona de izquierda es un pacifista, que comehierba, tiene un cachivache con una manzana mordida y se le suele ver con un café de Starbucks. 

Que le pregunten a un minero asturiano o a un combatiente saharaui.


----------



## delhierro (25 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Al ignore como él.
> A mis años no tolero ya demostraciones de superioridad moral e intelectual y menos aún reparto de carnés, tanto si son de políticamente correcto por la izquierda como de buen español por la derecha.
> El tonito moralizante del progre medio ya carga hasta el punto de dar repelús.
> Y luego se sorprenden que los trabajadores les hayamos dado la espalda. Y lo que queda.



Los trabajadores no han dado la espalda a los "progres", se la dieron a los comunistas, porque se creyeron el rollo de que la mano invisible les repartiria las riquezas que el sistema generaría.

La realidad es que siempre que se reparte algo o al menos el 90% de las veces , es no porque exista una mano invisible, lo que existe es una AMENAZA TANGIBLE, así que el propietario "decide" bajar la tensión ajustando las diferencias. El problema esta cuando los "agasajados" se creen que son miembros de la nobleza, la burguesia, o lo que sea en cada momento, ahí durante un tiempo se detiene el progreso e incluso se va para atras y en eso estamos. No te preocupes, luego la peña aprende y vuelve a avanzar ( a veces cuesta unos millones de muertos eso si)

Si el problema fueran los progres, los trabajadores estarian en masa votando , no se.... al Partido Comunista Reactivado, o al de los Trabajadores por un Reparto Radical, en fin el nombre es lo de menos. No te engañes estan votando a partidos que dicen a las claras en el congreso, que subir el SMI que les afecta es malo.....y que la gente se joda con 690€. Luego estan las polemicas menores que no afectan a lo importante, la economia y el reparto o no de lo que produce el trabajo.


----------



## Pato Sentado (25 Nov 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La iglesia siempre ha sido beligerante en el Este contra el mundo Ortodoxo, siempre apoyaron las matanzas hechas por banderistas, por Ustachas croatas, por nacionalistas polacos, no veo novedad.



La iglesia católica medio para que un montón de ucranianos católicos orientales (es una cosa rara, el embajador Zorrilla lo explica en un video reciente) militantes en unidades SS fueran trasladados a UK donde vivieron fenomenal.


----------



## delhierro (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Últimamente en el imaginario de cierta gente una persona de izquierda es un pacifista, que comehierba, tiene un cachivache con una manzana mordida y se le suele ver con un café de Starbucks.
> 
> Que le pregunten a un minero asturiano o a un combatiente saharaui.



O a los de Corea del Norte o a los de Cuba. El rojo blando, desaparece rapidamente del panorama internacional, bajo una lluvia de democraticas bombas. Cuando es igual de duro que los anglos entonces es que se come a la peña cruda.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

A ver que piden ahora los magiares.

"El primer ministro Viktor Orban anuncia que el parlamento húngaro no ratificará la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN hasta la primera sesión del próximo año.".


----------



## INE (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no se que decirte. Los cubanos, que solo comen arroz y cuatro hierbajos que pillan por el campo, viven de media 2 años más que los yankis que se hartan de hamburguesas y barbacoas ...



Mejor piensa en los japoneses. El problema los yankis es el azúcar en sus diferentes formas.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> O a los de Corea del Norte o a los de Cuba. El rojo blando, desaparece rapidamente del panorama internacional, bajo una lluvia de democraticas bombas. Cuando es igual de duro que los anglos entonces es que se come a la peña cruda.



Que esperamos de un mundo que ve al partido Demócrata como un partido de izquierdas.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Mejor piensa en los japoneses. El problema los yankis es el azúcar en sus diferentes formas.



O los españoles, aquí comemos animales a diario y estamos en los primeros puestos de longevidad.


----------



## INE (25 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Si no me equivoco tampoco se puede obtener vitamina B12 de los vegetales, ni tantas proteinas de valor esencial (que son esas que contienen aminoacidos "esenciales", que solo se consiguen por dieta, el cuerpo no los sintetiza)



Efectivamente. Pero eso se soluciona con las algas, que son fuente de B12 y aminoácidos esenciales con alta biodisponibilidad. O comiendo huevos, que es la fuente óptima de proteínas para el humano.


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Nov 2022)

otra fría noche en Moldavia... 

última encuesta de intención de voto en Moldavia sitúa a los partidos prorusos con mayoría, publicado por periódico "antiruso, progobierno moldavo"


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

*Francia enviará a Ucrania otros cien generadores tras acusar a Rusia de hacer del invierno "un arma de guerra"*

El Gobierno francés ha anunciado la entrega de cien nuevos generadores de alta potencia a Ucrania para ayudar a la población a "resistir" la llegada de un invierno que, según ha denunciado la ministra de Exteriores francesa, Catherine Colonna, "Rusia quiere usar como un arma de guerra". Estos generadores, de entre 50 y 100 kilovoltamperios serán entregados a las autoridades ucranianas "en los próximos días" previa escala en Rumanía. Este transporte, organizado por el centro de crisis y apoyo del Ministerio para Europa y Asuntos Exteriores, cuenta con el apoyo del mecanismo de protección civil de la Unión Europea y forma parte de una operación para despachar más de 500 generadores por parte de varios países de la UE.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Nov 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Como las tropecientas dictaduras bananeras creadas por los angloamericanos en centro y Sudamérica? O las sanas invasiones Turcas, contando la reciente a Chipre? O las sanas conquistas angloamericanas por todo el planeta, con sangre a mares?



Anda que apoyáis a esas dictaduras de “izquierda”, majete


----------



## delhierro (25 Nov 2022)

Parece que alguien conto mal los tanques ...no se habian acabado.









voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника


voenhronika.ru - Военная хроника




ok.ru


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... desde antes de jesucristo se sabe que una cosa es predicar y otra dar trigo. Yo nunca he votado izquierda hasta que apareció Podemos. Voté una vez en el 82 al PSOE, se vió enseguida lo que eran y ya no volví a votar hasta 2015. Ni en los tiempos de Anguita me molesté en ir a votar y con Llamazares ya daban asco y pena ....   A nivel personal me iba igual con el PP o con el PSOE, no vivía ni mejor ni peor con cualquiera de ellos.
> 
> En cuanto a Podemos .... bueno ... con treinta putos diputaos han producido más leyes a favor del ganao que el PSOE en cuarenta años con 1000 ó 2000 diputados en todo este tiempo. Y leyes peleadas hasta la extenuación con los cabrones del PSOE, que hay que sacarles la criatura con forceps.
> 
> ...




Mira Kelden, lo de las leyes progresistas que han sacado que quieres que te diga... Me parece muy poca cosa lo alcanzado, lo único verdaderamente positivo la subida del SMI.

Volviendo al topic, siendo realistas viendo el control de los EEUU y la OTAN tienen sobre Europa esta claro que el gobierno no hubiera podido negarse a apoyar a Ucrania.

Pero UP podría haber mantenido una postura más neutral que respetara dos de los consensos fundamentales de la lzquierda Española durante decadas como el No a la OTAN y el No a la Guerra.

Nadie les pide que rompieran el gobierno por esto, pero si al menos que hubieran mantenido una postura más de perfil con respecto al regimen Ucraniano.

Y no lo hicieron, en su lugar prefirieron aplaudir y apoyar el discurso del Nazi de Zelenski en el congreso.

Décadas de gloriosa historia de lucha antifascista del pueblo Español arrojadas por la borda.

No contentos con eso el PCE, IU y Podemos lanzaron unos comunicados sonrojantes, vergonzosos, dando pleno apoyo y solidaridad al régimen fascista de Kiev.

Por miedo a la tormenta mediática y de la opinión pública mayoritaria (consecuencia de la tormenta mediática) prefirieron la solución fácil.

Como dijo Churchill en su famosa frase (y mira que me jode citarlo): *"Os dieron a elegir entre el deshonor y la guerra... elegisteis el deshonor, y ahora tendréis la guerra".*


----------



## Lego. (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Seguiré votando al PSOE porque como trabajador público...



Ah, vale. Eso lo explica todo. Pues nada, a votar degeneración, ruina, deuda perpetua y Mogadiscio. Y los que vengan detrás (tus hijos) que arreen.

Pero ojo, que esa ruina puede llegar antes de lo que crees. O quizá una guerra, y entonces a lo mejor descubres que la única forma de forzar a los socialstas a dejar el wokismo suicida y agresivo era negarles tu voto en vez de recompensarles. 

Y no. El PSOE no trabaja por la clase obrera. Está destruyéndola con inmigración, cuotas femeninas, desfalcos masivos de presupuestos sociales... TODO lo que hace el PSOE va contra ti, contra tu familia y contra todo lo que crees justo. 

(perdón al hilo por reincidir en este offtopic. esta gente es la quenos va a arrastrar a todos al infierno. En este caso, a la guerra. Pero prometo no volver a poner nada más)


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Nov 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> La iglesia católica medio para que un montón de ucranianos católicos orientales (es una cosa rara, el embajador Zorrilla lo explica en un video reciente) militantes en unidades SS fueran trasladados a UK donde vivieron fenomenal.



Pues es curioso que los trasladasen a un país que no es católico, supongo que los reclamarían los ingleses para empezar a trabajar el tema de contactos con los nazis ucranianos de cara al futuro una vez que se habían caído sus antiguos patrocinadores alemanes.

La verdad es que los ingleses son listos y saben trabajar agendas a largo plazo, plantan la semilla en 1945...y recogen los frutos en 2014.


----------



## rejon (25 Nov 2022)

Menudo hijo de puta psicópata..


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Anda que apoyáis a esas dictaduras de “izquierda”, majete



Hombre, que la mayoría de dictaduras creadas por los yankis son de derecha! 
Y no, no soy de izquierda.


----------



## niraj (25 Nov 2022)

Los italianos acaban de darse cuenta que no pueden prescindir del petróleo ruso


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los trabajadores no han dado la espalda a los "progres", se la dieron a los comunistas, porque se creyeron el rollo de que la mano invisible les repartiria las riquezas que el sistema generaría.
> 
> La realidad es que siempre que se reparte algo o al menos el 90% de las veces , es no porque exista una mano invisible, lo que existe es una AMENAZA TANGIBLE, así que el propietario "decide" bajar la tensión ajustando las diferencias. El problema esta cuando los "agasajados" se creen que son miembros de la nobleza, la burguesia, o lo que sea en cada momento, ahí durante un tiempo se detiene el progreso e incluso se va para atras y en eso estamos. No te preocupes, luego la peña aprende y vuelve a avanzar ( a veces cuesta unos millones de muertos eso si)
> 
> Si el problema fueran los progres, los trabajadores estarian en masa votando , no se.... al Partido Comunista Reactivado, o al de los Trabajadores por un Reparto Radical, en fin el nombre es lo de menos. No te engañes estan votando a partidos que dicen a las claras en el congreso, que subir el SMI que les afecta es malo.....y que la gente se joda con 690€. Luego estan las polemicas menores que no afectan a lo importante, la economia y el reparto o no de lo que produce el trabajo.




A ver ... es que la cosa es muy sencilla. El 90 % de los "trabajadores" no quiere "reparto", ni "justicia" ni todas esas chorradas. En principio se preocupan por lo suyo y les importa tres cojones que el vecino se muera de hambre. Y en última instancia, si hay que cambiar algo, lo que quiere el "trabajador" medio es quitar a Floren para ponerse él. Ya ves que lo que más les jode es el chalecillo de Pablo y la pasta que se levanta haciendo cuatro bolos por ahí ....   Quieren el chale, no que todo el mundo tenga un techo digno.

Cuando los vuelvan a joder vivos, aun los tienen que joder los de VOX, cuando los dejen con una mano detrás y otra delante, ya vendrá la lucha colectiva otra vez ...


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> A mi me ofende no solamente el himno sino tambien la bandera española y mucho.
> Primero es una bandera borbonica. España ya tenía su bandera, la cruz de San Andres, hasta que de decidieron cambiarla con la absurda disculpa de que no era facil de identificar en la mar a los buques de la armada. Posteriormente Franco la utilizó como simbolo del régimen, cuando debería ser un simbolo de unión nacional de todos los pueblos de España, como lo era la cruz de San Andres con los Habsburgo.
> La republicana otro tanto, simbolo de una parte de España contra la otra.



Es la bandera de la decadencia. 
A mí ni frío ni calor ni el himno ni la bandera, aunque me siento español hasta la médula. Las banderas no dejan de ser trapos de colores.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Nov 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Otra gran traicion del borracho criminal yeltsin, con razon le querian tanto en occidente, una vil rata traidora y sumisa a sus intereses como pocas veces ha habido en Rusias.



Como antes Gorbachov...y esperemos que Putin no...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (25 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Vaya, que sorpresa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Una fuente muy fiable e imparcial, si señor!

Committee to Investigate Russia


----------



## Mitrofán (25 Nov 2022)

.....


Disidentpeasant dijo:


> En maniobras militares entre Turquía y Alemania. Los soldados Alemanes se negaron a compartir instalaciones con los Turcos.
> Defecaban por cualquier sitio, sobre todo duchas, robaban al menor descuido, escuchando en el interior, incluso mesas, trato denigrante al que pudieran humillar...
> Típico de gente que sale de cochambre tercermundista de miseria y mierda. Como los niños que citas. Es decir Turquía.



con los militares españoles se negaron incluso a compartir maniobras. son cosas nazis que llevan en los genes.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Chad ukra se rasura la cabeza



¿Qué coño pinta esto en este hilo?¿Te ponen los calvos sin camiseta?


----------



## ROBOTECH (25 Nov 2022)

Debería haber brisas suaves perfumadas con perfumes fascinantes, el calor relajante de un sol dorado, lagos de vino y montañas de grano, árboles adornados con frutas, capullos y flores, arbustos con una profusión de gemas brillantes. Hierbas y especias para proporcionar liberación del dolor, un retorno al entusiasmo juvenil, el final del envejecimiento y la decadencia. Ungüentos y hongos naturales para curar todos los males físicos. Porque esta era la Tierra, el planeta de la leyenda, el paraíso que todos anhelaban y anhelaban encontrar. El mundo de la alegría y la belleza y la riqueza más allá de los sueños más salvajes.







En su lugar, no había nada más que un desierto de blancura estéril formado por hielo y nieve y motas punzantes que flotaban en los vientos helados. Formas fantasmales que se encabritaron para caer, para fluir sobre la interminable llanura, para encabritarse de nuevo, para adoptar nuevas configuraciones de incesante hostilidad. Un infierno lleno de angustia, dolor, desesperación y muerte.


----------



## kasperle1966 (25 Nov 2022)

*El alcalde de Járkov se niega a hablar en ucraniano


*

El alcalde de la ciudad de Járkov, Ihor Terekhov, expresó su descontento por la multa por utilizar el idioma ruso que le impuso el comisario de protección del idioma ucraniano, Taras Kremin.

_"Aquí, a propósito, cambiaré al ruso (habló en ucraniano en la televisión ucraniana - ed.) y diré que hoy tenemos un negocio completamente diferente. Creo que hoy lo más importante para nosotros es la victoria"_, dijo.

Terekhov subrayó que la cuestión lingüística siempre ha dividido a los ucranianos. Expresó su esperanza de que esto no vuelva a ocurrir, ya que "todos somos ucranianos".

Según Terekhov, utilizará la lengua ucraniana de forma oficial, pero tiene la intención de seguir hablando en ruso con los habitantes de Járkov. _"Es la lengua que hoy habla el 80% de los ciudadanos de Járkov, y hay que ser muy cuidadoso y cauteloso cuando se trata de la cuestión lingüística"_, señaló el alcalde de Járkov.

El alcalde de Járkov, que habla ruso, no teme las multas. Tiene la intención de seguir hablando en su lengua materna y en la de los ciudadanos de Járkov: el ruso.

En febrero, Járkov acogió una reunión del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania (NSDC). El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, durante una interacción pública con el alcalde de Járkov Igor Terekhov, le permitió sentirse libre de hablar en ruso.
_"Usted, señor Terekhov, no sea tímido. Te da vergüenza cambiar al ruso... No nos da miedo, sabemos que en Járkov mucha gente habla ruso, pero todo el mundo piensa en ucraniano"_, dijo entonces Zelensky.

El otro día, el defensor del pueblo lingüístico, Taras Kremin, dictaminó una multa de 3.400 hryvnyas para el alcalde de Járkov, Igor Terekhov, por utilizar la lengua rusa en la comunicación pública. Terekhov también fue amonestado por infringir el artículo 27.6 de la ley, que estipula que las páginas oficiales de Facebook y Telegram del alcalde deben contener publicaciones en la lengua del Estado.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator

*Мэр Харькова отказывается говорить на украинском языке*


----------



## alfonbass (25 Nov 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Hombre, que la mayoría de dictaduras creadas por los yankis son de derecha!
> Y no, no soy de izquierda.



En cualquier caso, es de idiota redomado, pensar que una dictadura es algo malo y pensar que la solución es...otra dictadura horrible


----------



## Irene Adler (25 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y sufren sin echar a los nazis de las cercanías de Donestk.
> 
> 
> De nuevo el bombardeo de Donetsk, de nuevo el civil muerto.
> ...



En el hilo alguien calculó o puso un cálculo de otra persona y parece que los bombardeos a Donetsk se hacen desde Avdeevka, hasta que no la tomen es bastante probable que sigan…

Ojalá sea pronto


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Como El Agua (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (25 Nov 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


>



Joder, qué colección de chorradas tiene que ser ese vídeo....


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El alcalde de Járkov se niega a hablar en ucraniano
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272645
> *
> ...



Vaya subnormal, es carnaza para los ukronazis y aún no se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Como los rusos les de en el futuro arreglar el problema georgiano, a ver por donde va a pasar el gas de Kazajstán.

"Kazakhstan Estados Unidos ayudará a Kazajstán a exportar petróleo sin pasar por Rusia.

Tras la suspensión del envío de petróleo ruso a través de Novorossiysk, el presidente de Kazajstán anunció la necesidad de encontrar canales alternativos para las exportaciones de petróleo.

Desde septiembre, la empresa estatal KazMunayGas comenzó las entregas de exportación a través de Georgia y Azerbaiyán a través del gasoducto Bakú-Tbilisi-Ceyhan.
Tras el petróleo, sin pasar por los puertos rusos, Kazajstán planea exportar uranio.".


----------



## Irene Adler (25 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pues te jodes y punto a los demas nos las da el himno catalan



Anda anda… musicalmente els segadors le da cien vueltas al himno de España…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> .....
> 
> con los militares españoles se negaron incluso a compartir maniobras. son cosas nazis que llevan en los genes.



A saber cuanto es verdad y cuanto mentira de lo que dicen de los turcos.


----------



## llabiegu (25 Nov 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Anda anda… musicalmente els segadors le da cien vueltas al himno de España…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Hay q reconocer q es cierto


----------



## ciruiostar (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Como los rusos les de en el futuro arreglar el problema georgiano, a ver por donde va a parar el gas de Kazajstán.
> 
> "Kazakhstan Estados Unidos ayudará a Kazajstán a exportar petróleo sin pasar por Rusia.
> 
> ...



Hay que poner al sátrapa de Kazajistán en su lugar recordandole quien es su amo y a quien le debe favores.


----------



## Praktica (25 Nov 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo hoy una serie de ataques contra objetivos en Chuguev y Kramatorsk*
19: 49


https://topwar.ru/205742-rossijskie-vs-nanesli-seriju-udarov-po-obektam-v-chugueve-i-kramatorske.html


tr dee

*Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan atacando instalaciones y sistemas críticos de Ucrania. Una serie de explosiones sonaron en la región de Jarkov, en particular en Chuguev. Las llegadas son confirmadas por medios ucranianos.

Según la información disponible en este momento, se lanzaron ataques desde el territorio de la región de Belgorod, con lanzamientos de misiles Iskander OTRK. Todavía no se sabe qué objetivos están siendo atacados, pero es muy probable se estén atacando nuevamente las reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transferidas a Chuguev, *posiblemente mercenarios. Hay muchos "gansos salvajes" polacos en las cercanías de la ciudad. En la región de Jarkov, y en las regiones orientales de Ucrania, se han declarado alertas aéreas.

*En las últimas dos semanas, las instituciones médicas de Chuguev han recibido más de 500 heridos, la mayoría de ellos mercenarios. Alrededor de cien son muy graves, y no hay suficientes medicamentos para paliar sus dolencias. En la morgue hay muchos cuerpos de mercenarios polacos, que tienen las mayores pérdidas.

También hubo información del golpeo de instalaciones militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kramatorsk, con al menos una una explosión muy poderosa. *A juzgar por el video que apareció en recursos de Ucrania, *un cohete u otro arma de alta precisión golpeó un edificio que voló en escombros, después de lo cual apareció mucho humo y una nube de polvo. L*a oficina del alcalde de Kramatorsk confirmó el hecho la llegada del cohete y dijo que no hubo víctimas. Y el propio alcalde de la ciudad, Alexander Goncharenko, afirma que llegó a una* ‘especie de instalación de infraestructura médica’, en la que ‘no había nadie en el momento del impacto’.*

Antes, el Ministerio de Defensa informó que *hoy, más de 300 mercenarios extranjeros, la mayoría de los cuales llegaron a Ucrania desde Polonia, fueron eliminados por misiles de alta precisión cerca de Jarkov y Slavyansk.*


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Vaya subnormal, es carnaza para los ukronazis y aún no se ha dado cuenta.



Sí, esa impresión da.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece que alguien conto mal los tanques ...no se habian acabado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con camuflaje invernal. Tampoco se ha acabado la pintura.


----------



## llabiegu (25 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Con camuflaje invernal. Tampoco se ha acabado la pintura.



Se viene apisonadora rusa


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> El problema de la vivienda es verdad que el PSOE hace años que mira para otro lado. Tendremos que llamar a Putin para que nos construya edificios como en Mariupol.



Si manda un Iskander a Ferraz nos hará un mayor servicio a todos.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Se viene apisonadora rusa



Antes no lo creía, porque he visto a Rusia muy noqueada y aún sigo con la idea. Pero es cierto a que huele a que están ganando tiempo para algo.


----------



## pegaso (25 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues ya está, esos países de no ser por los malvados occidentales aún construirían las casas con cagarros, y sin la tecnología occidental no extraerian recursos ni para recargar un móvil, que den gracias.



Seguro eres cristiano apostólico romano.


----------



## Honkler (25 Nov 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> A mi me ofende no solamente el himno sino tambien la bandera española y mucho.
> Primero es una bandera borbonica. España ya tenía su bandera, la cruz de San Andres, hasta que de decidieron cambiarla con la absurda disculpa de que no era facil de identificar en la mar a los buques de la armada. Posteriormente Franco la utilizó como simbolo del régimen, cuando debería ser un simbolo de unión nacional de todos los pueblos de España, como lo era la cruz de San Andres con los Habsburgo.
> La republicana otro tanto, simbolo de una parte de España contra la otra.



La verdadera bandera española es esta…


----------



## terro6666 (25 Nov 2022)

pegaso dijo:


> Seguro eres cristiano apostólico romano.



No, usted si?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Nov 2022)

Ojo que está muy bien, Ucrania comete suicidio por poli:

The Ukraine is committing “suicide by cop” | The Vineyard of the Saker


----------



## llabiegu (25 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La verdadera bandera española es esta…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272664



Exacto. La cruz de.San Andrés. La actual es un invento de la monarquía borbónica.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si manda un Iskander a Ferraz nos hará un mayor servicio a todos.



Sólo si eso no provocase la guerra de España contra Rusia.


----------



## JimJones (25 Nov 2022)

Horny Report 291 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Khanato Cuantico, Tandori Reptil, Al Zapatawui,Aguinaldo Hohol, Mexicanos Rassitas, Sultan Caribeño, El ManoSeca, Johny Phentotal, Abusao Fonta... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 02:13:29 Subido 25/11 a las 21:58:20...




go.ivoox.com


----------



## Honkler (25 Nov 2022)

JimJones dijo:


> Horny Report 291 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox
> 
> 
> Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Khanato Cuantico, Tandori Reptil, Al Zapatawui,Aguinaldo Hohol, Mexicanos Rassitas, Sultan Caribeño, El ManoSeca, Johny Phentotal, Abusao Fonta... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 02:13:29 Subido 25/11 a las 21:58:20...
> ...



Estos de que palo van?


----------



## Dado8 (25 Nov 2022)

Unos regalos para los ukronazis en el frente de Luganks. 

"Column of Russian T-80U tanks in winter camouflage. Filming location unknown. But earlier it was reported that they were being pulled to the Svatov direction.".

t.me/intelslava/41821


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

La prensa estadounidense reconoció los crímenes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kherson

The Washington Post, cuyo corresponsal visitó Kherson después de la ocupación de la ciudad por las fuerzas del régimen de Kyiv, informa detalles de cómo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están "restableciendo el orden" en la ciudad.

La publicación señala que un gran número de ciudadanos pro-rusos permanecen en la ciudad, quienes tienen motivos para temer por sus vidas.

▪El ejército ucraniano los llama "colaboradores". Se están realizando actividades de búsqueda en la ciudad, muchas personas son arrestadas por la denuncia de los vecinos y sometidas a interrogatorios.

▪A los periodistas no se les permitió asistir a uno de los interrogatorios, citando el hecho de que los oficiales de la SBU se estaban "desmoronando": estamos hablando de palizas.

▪A pesar de todo, los residentes de Kherson no tienen prisa por entregar los documentos rusos que les garantizaron varios beneficios sociales.

▪Al mismo tiempo, muchos residentes de la ciudad que recibieron un pasaporte ruso huyeron a Crimea y otras regiones de Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Hay que poner al sátrapa de Kazajistán en su lugar recordandole quien es su amo y a quien le debe favores.



Le han untado bien los satánicos .


----------



## Octubrista (25 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La verdadera bandera española es esta…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272664



La cruz de Borgoña te la encuentras en algunas banderas y/o escudos estatales de EEUU, y de muchos condados y ciudades de las dos Américas, y Filipinas, e islas del Pacífico.

Esta de Florida:


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Como antes Gorbachov...y esperemos que Putin no...



Esperemos pero de momento y visto lo visto no lo tengo claro.


----------



## Martok (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, en esta crisis lo hemos visto, si hubiera gobernado el PP a los curritos nos hubiera ido peor.



No voy a entrar a un debate eterno idologico y sobre los hechos.

Creo que ya lo he dicho y ha quedado claro. Lo sigo viendo siempre todos los años, paso con la pandemia pasa con la guerra.

Siempre os regís por miedo y por miedo nunca conseguiréis nada. Por miedo aguantáis todo, soportando cada golpe, cada humillación, como cada año vuestra vida es mas difícil.

Con miedo os controlan, con miedo os dominan. Antes usaban dioses para meteros miedo, ahora patagenos o Rusos, pero con lo que mas os aterrorizan es con la posibilidad poder cambiar las cosas.

Así no hay esperanza.


----------



## JAGGER (25 Nov 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Qué coño pinta esto en este hilo?¿Te ponen los calvos sin camiseta?



Quién es éste payaso?


----------



## kelden (25 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si manda un Iskander a Ferraz nos hará un mayor servicio a todos.



Y si manda un topol (las 6 ojivas) a Madrid (el dia que no esté @delhierro) ni te cuento ....   Muerto el perro se acabó la rabia ...


----------



## amcxxl (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

Vídeo de Putin reconociendo errores propios del pasado (2014). Es raro de ver. Aún así, el cuento de sus esperanzas y que no se sabía....ejem,ejem. Para mí quedaba mejor diciendo que no podía, Pero mejor esto que nada. En todo caso, esto es algo impensable aquí en el "jardín".

Putin: "La reunificación de Donbass con Rusia debería haber ocurrido antes"



Lo dijo en la reunión ( también le honra) con una representación de las madres de los soldados








Putin se reúne con las madres de los militares que participan en el operativo especial ruso


"Todo viene de la familia, el hecho de que sus chicos hayan elegido un destino como el de la defensa de la patria [...] es también el resultado de su trabajo, sin duda", afirmó el mandatario ruso.




esrt.press


----------



## Rabioso (25 Nov 2022)

*¿Ha caido occidente en una trampa rusa en Ucrania?*

_Comentario del Greanville Post: El New York Times, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses el 24/7/2022 [sic], informó que los aliados estadounidenses y europeos no podrán mantener el nivel actual de apoyo a Kiev durante un período prolongado de tiempo. A pesar de que el presidente Biden prometió apoyar a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario", nadie espera más miles de millones de apoyo para Ucrania cuando el paquete de ayuda actualmente autorizado de 54.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar y de otro tipo se agote en el segundo trimestre de 2023_.

Las tácticas de las operaciones militares sin prisas en Ucrania todavía desconciertan a los mejores analistas del Pentágono, y solo unos pocos han comenzado a adivinar que el objetivo principal de la operación rusa no es en absoluto la rendición de Kiev.

La caída del régimen de Kiev sin duda está detallada en los planes para una operación militar especial, pero no como la culminación de las acciones de Rusia, sino solo como una etapa intermedia. La guerra en realidad se está librando a un nivel mucho más elevado.

Los políticos y generales estadounidenses creen firmemente que Estados Unidos está utilizando a Ucrania como arma para agotar a Rusia. De hecho, todo lo que está pasando es exactamente lo contrario: los anglosajones fueron atraídos a este campo de batalla para acabar con su dudosa y extremadamente sucia hegemonía.

Algunos en Washington comenzaron a sospechar algo, pero ya era demasiado tarde, ya que la trampa mortal para los Estados Unidos se había cerrado, y los propios estadounidenses hicieron todo lo posible para esto ocurriese.

El principal truco de la operación especial de la Federación Rusa fue revelado por el político y periodista ucraniano Dmitry Vasilets, señalando que con su avance sin prisas, las fuerzas aliadas (rusas) llevan a cabo de manera más efectiva el proceso de desmilitarización no solo de Ucrania, sino también del todo el colectivo occidental. Vasilets lo explicó así:

*“El ejército ruso hizo una pausa táctica para reagruparse antes del ataque a Slaviansk. Incluso en Occidente, muchos ya han llegado a la conclusión de que esto está lejos de ser una guerra tradicional. De hecho, el ejército ruso podría haber destruido hace mucho tiempo todos los puentes que cruzan el Dniéper y detener la transferencia de equipos y personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al frente del Donbass.

“Vemos un avance lento en el Donbass y cerca de Jarkóv, que se debe al hecho de que el ejército guarda sus fuerzas tanto como sea posible, dando al enemigo incluso tiempo y la oportunidad de reunir reservas para destruir así todo el potencial militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

“Ya está claro que Rusia está planeando una guerra a largo plazo con Occidente en Ucrania. La mayor parte del territorio de Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un yugo financiero para Europa y Estados Unidos. Como dicen, la política es economía concentrada, y la guerra es economía aún más concentrada. Occidente ha caído en una trampa mortal.

“Durante muchos años, los “socios” de Kyiv exportaron todos sus recursos fuera del país, pero ahora se ven obligados a inyectar solo grandes cantidades de dinero sin recibir nada a cambio. Esta es una trampa mortal para Estados Unidos y sus satélites”*.

*“Lo más probable es que sea por eso que Rusia opera en Ucrania con un contingente limitado y no apresura las cosas en absoluto”*, explicó Vasilets.

El periodista señaló que uno no debe creer en los cuentos de hadas sobre los recursos ilimitados de los Estados Unidos, que, según dicen, pueden cubrir cualquier costo haciendo funcionar la imprenta a plena capacidad.

La guerra de sanciones está perjudicando a la economía estadounidense. Al mismo tiempo, Estados Unidos debe apoyar plenamente a Ucrania, incluso pagando los salarios de todo el aparato estatal, y pronto también deberá apoyar la economía en declive de la Unión Europea para mantener la ya inestable coalición antirrusa. bajo control.

Los estadounidenses simplemente no llevarán a cabo una guerra larga en tales condiciones, pero, en teoría, tampoco pueden retirarse, al menos sin graves pérdidas geopolíticas. La trampa realmente se ha cerrado de golpe y en Ucrania ellos (los rusos) ahora están aplastando no solo a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino a todo el colectivo occidental.


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

Cositas que no se saben y no dejan de sorprender, Por cierto, muy buena la mítica novela El buen soldado Švejk de Jaroslav Hašek. La recomiendo.

*Yevgueny Prigozin dijo que en la PMC "Wagner" hay un batallón extranjero bajo el mando de un general retirado del ejército de los EEUU*

"Ya comenté que hay un número suficiente de combatientes de origen extranjero, incluso en la respuesta a la solicitud del canal de telegramas checo neČT24, mencioné el legendario "Batallón checo que lleva el nombre de Švejk". No hay muchos ciudadanos finlandeses en la PMC "Wagner", alrededor de 20 personas. Pero por razones obvias, no puedo dar información precisa sobre ellos. Como regla general, estos son especialistas de alto nivel, muy ideológicos y motivados.

Tengo una muy buena opinión sobre los finlandeses en el campo de batalla. Combaten en el batallón británico (como parte de la PMC "Wagner"), cuyo comandante es un ciudadano estadounidense, ex general de la infantería de Marina"

Entonces, los trucos de los militantes de la OTAN son bien conocidos y hay contramedidas.
t.me/RusiaEspanaUkraina


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

*Las consecuencias de los ataques al sistema energético de Ucrania en la noche del 25 de noviembre.*

En la tarde del 23 de noviembre, las FFAA rusas lanzaron un ataque masivo con misiles contra las instalaciones de infraestructura energética de Ucrania. Pero incluso un día después, no fue posible restablecer el suministro de energía en todas partes.

Ukrenergo informó que para la noche del 25 de noviembre, solo el 70% de los consumidores tenían electricidad. En muchas regiones comenzaron a desplegar puntos de calefacción con generadores para cargar teléfonos y acceder a Internet.

▪ En Kiev, la mitad de los residentes tiene electricidad y solo un tercio tiene calefacción. El suministro de agua en la ciudad ha sido completamente restaurado. Pero en muchas zonas todavía no hay conexión móvil.

▪El suministro de energía se ha restablecido en la mayoría de los distritos de Odesa, pero con cortes planificados. Para reducir el consumo, el transporte eléctrico urbano ha suspendido labores.

▪En Krivoy Rog, fue posible restaurar la electricidad al 95% de los consumidores. Se han puesto en marcha casi todas las salas de calderas, las estaciones de bombeo funcionan como de costumbre. Los tranvías y trolebuses no funcionan. La situación es similar en Zaporiyia.

▪Todavía no hay electricidad, agua ni calefacción en la región de Dnepropetrovsk. Hay problemas con el suministro de agua en Dnepropetrovsk. En algunas áreas, se han perforado pozos para suministrar agua. No hay calefacción ni comunicación móvil, el transporte eléctrico no funciona.

▪Hay una situación difícil con el suministro de agua en Nikolaev. A partir del 25 de noviembre se entregará agua purificada en la ciudad. El gobernador de la región dijo que comenzará la rotación de los consumidores de electricidad.

▪Según las autoridades, casi todos los residentes de Járkov tienen electricidad. El suministro de agua ha sido completamente restaurado en la ciudad. Al mismo tiempo, unos 100 mil consumidores permanecen sin energía eléctrica en la región.

▪La situación más difícil está en el oeste de Ucrania. Aunque el 23 de noviembre, después de las huelgas,los ataques(ojalá hubiera huelgas), rápidamente se restableció el suministro eléctrico allí. Pero a partir de la noche del 25 de noviembre en la región de Lvov, el 70% de los habitantes siguen sin electricidad. La razón principal es la destrucción de subestaciones en la región.

Una situación similar se está desarrollando en las regiones de Rivne, Chernivtsi, Ivano-Frankovsk, Khmelnitsky, Ternopil y Volyn. Una situación relativamente estable es solo en Transcarpacia.

Se nota que el efecto de los golpes crece cada vez - la eliminación de las consecuencias lleva mucho más tiempo. En este caso, la fuerza de los golpes sigue siendo la misma.

Kiev se encontraba en la situación más difícil desde el comienzo de la operación especial, a pesar de la presencia de la central hidroeléctrica de Kiev y la central térmica Tripolskaya, además de tres centrales térmicas.

Por primera vez en la historia, las plantas de energía nuclear se cerraron debido a una fuerte caída en la carga.

Como resultado, el efecto total ya superó el recurso de confiabilidad integrado en las redes ucranianas. Un mayor impacto sistemático será cada vez más difícil de compensar, lo que conducirá a la desintegración del sistema energético unificado


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (25 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev sigue teniendo graves problemas de luz en medio de los llamamientos de Klitschko para que abandone la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Madrid la llamada a la evacuación no tuvo mucho éxito salvo para muchos niños y el Gobierno que se fue a Valencia.


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

Es la realidad, lo sabe todo el mundo que tiene dos dedos de frente, pero no, las fuerzas vivas no acusan de nada,,,callan como lo putas que son, cobran sus 30 monedas y alguno hasta aplaude, que los hay "más papistas que el Papa".

*Europa acusa a EE.UU. de enriquecerse con el conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia*

En primer lugar, desde Europa se recrimina a la Casa Blanca que el gas de EE.UU. sea cuatro veces más caro para los consumidores europeos que para los estadounidenses, algo que causa especial malestar en el seno de la UE, debido a que fue Washington quien instó a Bruselas a dejar de importar este hidrocarburo de Moscú.

En segundo lugar, reemplazar las armas enviadas a Ucrania supone comprar otras nuevas cuyo precio de mercado actual es, además, mayor, lo que beneficia a los fabricantes de armas estadounidenses, a quienes se las comprarán los países europeos.

En tercer lugar, la nueva política fiscal de Biden minará gravemente el tejido industrial europeo, haciendo que muchas empresas se muden a EE.UU. debido a las ventajas fiscales que ofrece.

Varios gobiernos europeos han criticado el posicionamiento de la Administración Biden: el presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, calificó los precios del gas que ofrece EE.UU. como "no amistosos", mientras que el ministro de Economía de Alemania, Robert Habeck, declaró que espera "más solidaridad" de Washington. El ministro de Comercio de Países Bajos, Liesje Schreinemacher, declaró que "el Acta de Reducción de Inflación [de Biden] es muy preocupante", porque "su impacto potencial en la economía europea es enorme". Asimismo, altos funcionarios de la UE coinciden en señalar que "si uno lo analiza sobriamente, el país que más se está beneficiando de esta guerra es EE.UU., porque están vendiendo más gas a precios más altos, y porque están vendiendo más armas".

❌El desgaste de las sanciones y las decisiones tomadas por la Administración Biden podrían fracturar el apoyo que Europa, hasta ahora, ha suministrado al Gobierno de Ucrania.

Fuente: Politico

(https://www.politico.eu/article/vladimir-putin-war-europe-ukraine-gas-inflation-reduction-act-ira-joe-biden-rift-west-eu-accuses-us-of-profiting-from-war/)

@elOJOen

=========================================
El pelele éste en modo 1984 (Feijoos abstenerse).
¿Defina paz duradera? Con el pasteleo de Minsk solo se aplazó la guerra. A los rusos y a la gente decente que había en 404 solo les cabe una posibilidad: victoria o exterminio (político, cultural y físico).
¿Defina tiempo necesario? ¿Hasta que reviente la impresora, hasta que revienten los precios, hasta que nos congelemos y no tengamos energía? ¿O hasta el último jojol?
"La OTAN apoyará a Ucrania el tiempo que sea necesario", afirma su secretario general

Jens Stoltenberg sustuvo que no habrá "paz duradera" si Rusia gana por la vía militar, por lo que aseveró que el bloque seguirá enviando apoyo a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario".
()

Estas palabras chocan con la postura de varios líderes de Europa, que constituye el 90 % de la OTAN, y que según un reciente artículo de Politico elOJOen/2374, acusan a EE.UU. de estar beneficiándose del conflicto armado entre Ucrania y Rusia, lo que podría llevar a que los líderes europeos, en un futuro, reduzcan la ayuda militar y económica a Kiev.

@elOJOen


----------



## Seronoser (25 Nov 2022)

Interesante vídeo de tanques rusos T-80...sobre todo porque ya llevan el camuflaje de invierno blanco puesto.
Tic tac


----------



## Martok (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> * sin el PSOE los trabajadores no hubiéramos llegado al bienestar que disfrutamos.* Qué se puede mejorar, pues claro, pero no olvidemos el camino recorrido.



Ya he tenido estos debates antes y sinceramente, estoy cansada. 

Eso es un falacia nivel Dios.

Pero vale, si por un instante te lo comprara, si en algún momento ese partido llego dar algo, se lo quitado eso y mas ..... y mas.... y mas.

Se de primera mano como ese partido a destruido el sustento de muchísima gente. No me vale eso que el otro es peor o lo novatos mucho peor.

Mira, respeto tu elección, pero la izquierda en España no existe, entre otros motivos por gente como tu y esa aptitud conformista.

Cada vez somos mas personas que a este país ya lo damos por perdido, pasamos de la política, de la elecciones y de pelear por lo demás, nos limitamos en nuestro ambito por sobrevivir y ya esta.

Sin acritud pero es mi opinión

Un saludo


----------



## Captain Julius (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> No hay ningún partido que no tenga chorizos, ninguno.
> 
> Sobre que el PSOE nos llevó a la ruina, son ciclos económicos del capitalismo, y muchas veces depende del contexto internacional, iba a pasar gobernando el PP, IU o CiU.
> 
> Sé que está de moda estar en contra del PP y PSOE, y más entre la gente joven, pero sin el PSOE los trabajadores no hubiéramos llegado al bienestar que disfrutamos. Qué se puede mejorar, pues claro, pero no olvidemos el camino recorrido.



jajajajajajajajaja la política urbanística del PSOE quitando la cartelada de las VPO de Franco, prometiendo parques y construyendo campos de golf jajajajaj

jajajajajajaj 

mirando por el trabajadol españor.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (25 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La verdadera bandera española es esta…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272664



La de la batalla de Pavía también me vale.


----------



## Martok (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Que esperamos de un mundo que ve al partido Demócrata como un partido de izquierdas.



Ahi te doy la razon, cuando veo que llaman a Biden comunista y las politicas woke comunismo es cuando yo pido la cuenta y que pare el mundo que me bajo.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

INE dijo:


> Antes de ponerte en el ignore por ignorante, valga la redundancia, te diré que la proteína de origen vegetal
> no le llega a la suela del zapato a la de origen animal, eso biológicamente es así. Y no es algo cuantitativo
> sino cualitativo, o sea, que por mucha soja que comas no vas a igualar la calidad de la proteína de un huevo,
> por ejemplo. La mejor alternativa serían las algas.
> ...



No se de donde se saca ud que se aboga por el consumo de soja, en todo caso se abogaría por aumentar la ingesta de legumbres que han sido por milenios la ingesta de proteínas en mayor proporción presentes en las civilizaciones del mediterráneo. Se habla de reducir, no suprimir, los consumos de carne.

En la India el consumo per cápita de carne anual es de tan solo 3,7 kg, con una ingesta de proteína mayoritariamente de origen vegetal, y han llegado a ser 1.300 millones de personas. No es que sea el país de mayor nivel de vida, pero hombre, para no llegar a la suela de zapatos la proteína vegetal ¿cómo es capaz de mantener viva una población mayor que la de "todo occidente"?. La vecina China, con similar población ,por cuestiones culturales y económicas consume bastante mas 66 kg, que es similar al consumo de Holanda, y mayor que el de Bélgica pero el gobierno  Chino pretende reducir este consumo a 14-27 kilos per cápita, por razones de salud, de gasto de recursos e impacto ambiental. Y no creo que China no se preocupe por la salud de sus ciudadanos, habida cuenta lo estricta que ha sido con el COVID, que al contrario que nosotros, han dado ejemplo y han antepuesto la vida y la salud al lucro económico, minimizando las tasas de muerte, eso sí, aplicando medidas muy coercitivas. (Para los que han visto morir una persona allegada está claro cuál hubiera sido su opción preferida , ante la política de cañitas y terracitas, de haber podido elegir )

En España el consumo de carne per cápita al año llegó a ser de 120 kg en el año 2000, y ahora esta en 98 kg, y aún así es el mayor de Europa (Alemania 79 kg). Y no me diga que gracias a eso tenemos longevidad, por que nuestros abuelos longevos son precisamente los nacidos del año 40 en adelante, que precisamente no comieron mucha carne en ni su juventud, ni en el comienzo de su edad adulta. Hasta 1980 el consumo per cápita no supero los 60 kg/año. La dieta mediterránea que les (nos) nutrió exitosamente no tenía excesiva carne. Ya se verá lo que viven las generaciones nacidas a partir de 1990.

En mi niñez recuerdo haber tomado, garbanzos, lentejas y alubias abundantemente, que ricas, todo proteína vegetal, y pocos filetes de ternera, y aquí me tiene, hecho un toro.

A modo de anécdota, no representativa, tengo un par de sobrinos, deportistas de élite que han sido, y ahora conservan la afición, y por opción personal son veganos, y vaya como están de potentes.


Casi todo el mundo coincide que una ingesta de entre 30 y 50 kg año de carne aún puede ser un consumo saludable, y que si por opción personal se quiere reducir aún mas o eliminar, puede seguir estando perfectamente nutrido con proteínas vegetales, y si se incluye dieta ovo láctea (que obviamente se obtiene de animales, pero con menos huella energética), no es que vayas a estar mejor nutrido, si no que tendrás mas facilidad y variedad de comidas.

Ahora bien, si el chuletón o el filete diario es cuestión irrenunciable para ud (¡no sin mi chuletón!), y quiere asegurárselo por 50 años más, vaya preparándose y alístese de voluntario con el ejército Ucariano-otanista, y dedíquese a a pegar tiros y matar rusos, y luego chinos e indios, por que necesitará hacerse con el control total, no sólo del gas natural, petróleo y tierras de Rusia, sino también impedir que China e India puedan acceder a estos recursos.

buen provecho


----------



## Martok (25 Nov 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El alcalde de Járkov se niega a hablar en ucraniano
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272645
> *
> ...



Este tío el día menos pensado le dan matarile y aparece en una cuneta, eso si aparece.


----------



## kasperle1966 (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Vaya subnormal, es carnaza para los ukronazis y aún no se ha dado cuenta.



Puede que se esté preparando para el futuro, aunque está tan corrompido como la mayoría de los políticos ucranianos.


Ihor Terekhov nació el 14 de enero de 1967 en Járkov.
Terekhov se graduó en el Instituto de Ingeniería y Construcción de Járkov en 1990, y trabajó en el sector privado durante los años siguientes.
Más tarde, fue funcionario del departamento económico del Ayuntamiento de Járkiv de 1999 a 2006. En 2007, Terekhov fue nombrado jefe adjunto del gobernador de la región de Jarkov, Arsen Avakov.
Se convirtió en teniente de alcalde de Járkov en 2010, y en 2015, en primer teniente de alcalde de Járkov.
*https://www.mixedarticle.com/ihor-terekhov-kharkiv-mayor-wife*

*¿De dónde salió el dinero?*
Al estar a la sombra de los principales pesos pesados de la política de Járkov, Terekhov, como señala la prensa local, vivía oficialmente con el sueldo del funcionario. Sin embargo, ya en 2007, el entonces secretario del Ayuntamiento Kernes le mencionó como copropietario de la mayor red de quioscos de tabaco de la ciudad, Kiset. "Aquí están los códigos OKPO de los fundadores de todo el tabaco, así como de otros quioscos. Aquí están los nombres: Terekhov, Protas, Protas, Terekhov, Kotvitsky, Beshanov", dijo Kernes. Los hermanos empresarios Alexander y Vladislav Protas estaban entonces en la oposición a la alcaldía, e Igor Kotvitsky era considerado el socio financiero más cercano del gobernador, y ahora ministro del Interior, Arsen Avakov.

La Agencia Nacional para la Prevención de la Corrupción en 2018 anunció la verificación de tres declaraciones electrónicas del vicealcalde de Kharkiv.

Así, en 2015, cuando su salario era de 11.270 UAH al mes, Terekhov compró un prestigioso reloj Omega Speedmaster Automatic, cuyo coste no indicó en los informes. El funcionario también declaró que alquiló un Mercedes-Benz GL 350 fabricado en 2013.

En 2017, el salario de Terekhov aumentó a 60 mil UAH, y la declaración contenía datos sobre los ahorros que guardaba en casa: 420 mil UAH, 6,8 mil euros, 21 mil dólares. Además, el funcionario indicó una deuda de... ¡15 millones de UAH! Se alegó que tomó prestada esta cantidad del copropietario de la empresa Phoenix Capital y la gastó en la compra de certificados de inversión de la misma empresa, escribió el Depo.Járkov.

Sin embargo, la inspección no dio lugar a sanciones contra el vicealcalde.
Según bihus.info, desde 2018, Terekhov, al igual que Kernes, ha recibido dividendos de Phoenix Capital, su importe alcanzó los 10,5 millones de UAH. Además, la sociedad de inversión entró en la gestión de empresas que recibieron contratos millonarios de las autoridades municipales.

Los periodistas sugieren que esto es sólo una parte del plan de negocios de Terekhov. En las declaraciones electrónicas, los funcionarios indican las propiedades y los bienes de sus familiares más cercanos, pero las ex esposas no están entre ellas. El vicealcalde se divorció de Olena Vynnyk en 2014. No se sabe nada sobre la división de los bienes de los cónyuges. Mientras tanto, Vynnyk es formalmente copropietario de las empresas que controlan tanto los quioscos de tabaco (junto con las estructuras de Kotvitsky-Avakov) como los mercados del centro regional (junto con las estructuras de Kernes), señala la publicación bihus.info. Además, la ex esposa de Terekhov figura como beneficiaria de empresas propietarias de una red de centros médicos On Clinic.

Después de Kernes

El 9 de diciembre de 2020, los diputados del Consejo Municipal de Járkov de la próxima convocatoria se reunieron para la primera sesión. El alcalde Hennadii Kernes, reelegido para un tercer mandato, debía presidir la reunión, pero se encontraba en Alemania para recibir tratamiento.

En la sala se anunció que Kernes proponía la candidatura de Igor Terekhov para el puesto de Secretario del Ayuntamiento. La carta de Berlín estaba supuestamente fechada el 8 de diciembre y certificada con la firma electrónica del alcalde. El documento no fue mostrado a los diputados. Sin embargo, la elección del Secretario tuvo lugar: 73 personas han votado por Terekhov.

El 11 de diciembre se informó de que ambos riñones habían fallado. El 17 de diciembre, el alcalde murió.

"De acuerdo con la ley de autogobierno local, el Secretario del Ayuntamiento de Járkov , yo, Ihor Oleksandrovych Terekhov, soy alcalde en funciones de Járkov. En el plazo previsto por la ley, recurriremos definitivamente a la Rada Suprema para que lleve a cabo todos los procedimientos necesarios", dijo el secretario del consejo en una reunión informativa en el despacho del alcalde el 17 de diciembre, informó Suspilne.

A la pregunta de si apelarán al Parlamento para que convoque nuevas elecciones el decimoquinto día después de la muerte del alcalde, como exige la ley, Terekhov respondió: "Si este era el asunto más urgente para la ciudad de Járkov y los ciudadanos de Járkov ... Hoy en día hay cuestiones completamente diferentes que tenemos que tratar".
*Вийшов із тіні. Що відомо про Ігоря Терехова, який став в.о. мера Харкова після смерті Геннадія Кернеса*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Una regla que se cumple en los foros es viejo refrán: "Dime de que presumes y te diré de lo que careces"
> 
> Por de pronto lo que es obvio que algo de educación le falta, para ser una persona de izquierdas, que suelen ser bastantes respetuosas con el prójimo, y no suelen manifestar una exacerbación del nacionalismo excluyente, como cuando dice
> 
> ...



Soy respetuoso con la gente que me merece respeto, en general con la mayoría de gente, pero no con un Ucraniano que viene a decirnos lo equivocados que estamos por apoyar a la gente del Donbas o a Rusia en esta guerra.

Por sus intervenciones yo también se de que pie cojea usted, seguro que es de los que como Pablo Iglesias cree que Rusia es culpable por haber iniciado una guerra. Y con esa simple explicación se acaba todo.

Para usted este conflicto no ha existido hasta este 2022, pero en mi caso y en el de muchos de los usuarios de Burbuja que llevamos desde el 2014 siguiendo el conflicto hemos visto muchos vídeos y fotos de civiles muertos (mujeres, hombres, niños y ancianos) por los bombardeos de Ucrania, soldados torturados, quemados, etc...

Y son cosas que humanamente duelen, por tanto ante un post como el que se puso reaccioné de manera abrupta, soy una persona muy tranquila en mi vida civil pero no aguanto que venga a darme lecciones un Nazi. Al fascismo no se le discute, se le destruye.



Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Lo que si se le ve que es un friki de las armas, que tampoco es muy frecuente en la izquierda.



Con respecto a esto, no responderé ante su calificativo de friki, simplemente diré que no soy una persona buenista o pacifista, conozco bien como somos los humanos y por tanto soy más del "si vis pacem para bellum".

Usted será seguramente una persona más idealista y pacifista, lo respeto, pero al Nazismo no se le podría haber derrotado solo con buenas intenciones.

Por último, con respecto a lo de la frecuencia o no de personas de Izquierda interesadas en armamento y guerras permítame comentarle que muestra usted un desconocimiento absoluto.

¿Acaso el Mariscal Zhukhov, Rokosovksy, Fidel Castro o el mismo Stalin no se mostraban interesados en estos temas? Su supervivencia iba en ello.



Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Entiendo que no le satisfaga la tibieza con que Podemos se ha comportado con el tema de la guerra, pero al menos hay que reconocer que alguna ministra de dicha formación se ha manifestado, tímidamente eso sí, contra el envío de armas y por la negociación (posiblemente de las pocas de toda Europa). IU han ido incluso mas allá. La CUP y BNG no aplaudieron a Zelenski.
> 
> *Parte de la izquierda boicoteó a Zelenski en el Congreso y Garzón le censuró*
> 
> ...



Como he comentado anteriormente el PCE, IU y Podemos sacaron comunicados francamente vergonzosos, vomitivos.

Declaraciones como esta.



Y entonces me acuerdo de esto.









EL CEMENTERIO DE LOS ÁNGELES (DONBASS): Un cementerio infantil en Donetsk en memoria de los centenares de niños muertos, bombardeados por el Ejército de Ucrania, desde el Golpe de Estado de 2014. - Punto Crítico Derechos Humanos


EL CEMENTERIO DE LOS ÁNGELES DEL DONBASS




puntocritico.com





Y por favor, no fabule más pensando que voy a votar a VOX, al Frente Obrero o al sursum corda.

Simplemente no me seduce ver en lo que se han convertido el PCE, IU y Podemos... Un PSOE 2.0


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

Putin...jódete....

*Dicen que las sanciones tienen un efecto negativo en los negocios rusos. Mientras tanto, una ola de despidos ha barrido las empresas estadounidenses desde el inicio de la OMS*:

Amazon planea despedir a 10.000 trabajadores;
Meta (Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp): 11.000 trabajadores (13% de la plantilla);
Twitter: 4.500 trabajadores (50%);
Salesforce: 2.000 trabajadores;
Netflix: 450 trabajadores;
Intel: 20% de la plantilla;
Snapchat: 20% de la plantilla;
Robinhood: 30% de la plantilla;
Stripe y Lyft: ~13% cada una;
Zendesk: 350 trabajadores (5% de la plantilla);
DocuSign: 650 trabajadores (9% de la plantilla);
Shopify: 1000 trabajadores (10% de la plantilla).
Disney, Boeing, Apple también han anunciado serios recortes.

La lista sigue, pero para qué... Al fin y al cabo, está claro que todo es "culpa de Putin".


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (25 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Permiteme que dude de la convicción de los que dijeron que iban a derogar la reforma laboral, los que dijeron que iban a prohibir la publicidad de las casas de apuestas (cuyo responsable es Garzón, por cierto) y toda una lista con 150 puntos del acuerdo de gobierno que se lo han pasado por el forro de los cojones.
> 
> Si de verdad no hay forma de de proveer carne para todo el mundo, así sea, pero como se está haciendo con la gasolina, lo que viene es convertir la carne en un producto de lujo para los que puedan permitírselo.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, ahora vendrá VOX y le dará gusto en todo.


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

El artista conceptual de Nueva York, David Down, ha creado una nueva bandera ucraniana.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Espero que muchos de esos rusoparlantes deserten en masa.
> 
> La madre Rusia los sabrá perdonar y acoger



Me pregunto si los hezpañordos proOTAN irán a Yanquilandia para ser acogidos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Nov 2022)

Rabioso dijo:


> *¿Ha caido occidente en una trampa rusa en Ucrania?*
> 
> _Comentario del Greanville Post: El New York Times, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses el 24/7/2022 [sic], informó que los aliados estadounidenses y europeos no podrán mantener el nivel actual de apoyo a Kiev durante un período prolongado de tiempo. A pesar de que el presidente Biden prometió apoyar a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario", nadie espera más miles de millones de apoyo para Ucrania cuando el paquete de ayuda actualmente autorizado de 54.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar y de otro tipo se agote en el segundo trimestre de 2023_.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Para los EEUU va a ser como Vietnam, pero con la desventaja de que ni siquiera se han podido involucrar directamente.


----------



## Iskra (25 Nov 2022)

FrontStories hablaron con un soldado ucraniano del destacamento fronterizo 27 Alexander Vinogradov.
La entrevista resultó ser bastante emotiva. Alexander cuenta sobre la preparación de los movilizados, el cambio del estado de ánimo de sus compañeros, sus reflexiones sobre lo que está sucediendo...
t.me/Irinamar_Z/11712


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> No hay ningún partido que no tenga chorizos, ninguno.
> 
> Sobre que el PSOE nos llevó a la ruina, son ciclos económicos del capitalismo, y muchas veces depende del contexto internacional, iba a pasar gobernando el PP, IU o CiU.
> 
> Sé que está de moda estar en contra del PP y PSOE, y más entre la gente joven, pero sin el PSOE los trabajadores no hubiéramos llegado al bienestar que disfrutamos. Qué se puede mejorar, pues claro, pero no olvidemos el camino recorrido.



La mayoría de desgracias estructurales que sufrimos en este país son responsabilidad total de la PSOE y de los que los votáis. La desindustrialización de España, el putiferio autonómico descontrolado, los etarras en la calle, las leyes de desigualdad de género, la viogenización de los hombres, el incesante aumento de la deuda, los millones de inmigrantes innecesarios, la reducción de la población española mediante políticas abortistas y feminazis, la creación de una clase social de paguiteros, el desplome de la educación pública; en fin, un no parar.


----------



## dabuti (25 Nov 2022)

UKROS EMPIEZAN A EVACUAR JERSÓN CITY.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
25 NOV, 22:17
*Ukraine begins evacuation of residents from Kherson*
People can also be evacuated by buses to Odessa, Nikolayev and Krivoy Rog

KIEV, November 25. /TASS/. Ukraine’s ministry of the reintegration of temporarily occupied territories has announced the beginning of the evacuation of resident from the Kiev-controlled city of Kherson.
"Free evacuation from Kherson has started. Today, a train with the first 100 Kherson residents left Kherson for Khmelnitsky," the ministry wrote on its Facebook (outlawed in Russia as belonging to the Meta corporation, which is recognized as extremist in Russia) account.
According to the ministry, people can also be evacuated by buses to Odessa, Nikolayev and Krivoy Rog.
It was reported earlier on Friday that Ukrainian authorities were evacuating patients from Kherson hospitals to Nikolayev and Odessa.

Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu on November 9 ordered a pullback of troops from the right bank of the Dnieper River in the Kherson Region to its left bank, a move suggested by Commander of Russia’s Integrated Group of Forces in Ukraine Sergey Surovikin, who stressed that the Russian military had successfully repulsed all Ukrainian attacks. The decision to move the forces back, in his words, was also due to the risk of their isolation, should territories downstream from the Kakhovka hydroelectric power plant be flooded. Surovikin said that all civilians who wished to leave - more than 115,000 people - had already been evacuated from the right bank.


----------



## dabuti (25 Nov 2022)

300 MERCENARIOS, 200 DE ELLOS POLACOS, ELIMINADOS HOY EN LA OPERACIÓN.


*Rusia confirma eliminación de al menos 300 mercenario extranjeros en Ucrania en un solo día*





25/11/2022



> _*De igual manera, unos 110 efectivos de militares de Kiev fueron abatidos por el fuego del ejército ruso en las direcciones de Donetsk y Zaporozhie, donde también fueron destruidos dos tanques, tres vehículos de combate de infantería, dos vehículos blindados y dos camionetas.*_



*Moscú, 25 nov* El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó hoy en su informe sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, que hasta 200 mercenarios polacos fueron neutralizados en ataques con armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas contra tres puntos de despliegue temporal, en la región de Járkiv.
Agregó que semejantes ataques contra áreas de las localidades de Seversk y Slaviansk de la República Popular de Donetsk eliminaron a 100 mercenarios de la llamada “legión extranjera” y se les destruyó un tanque, dos blindados de combate y ocho vehículos bélicos.
En los frentes de Kupiansk y Krasno-Limansky, las fuerzas rusas frustraron ataques de las tropas de Kiev, donde eliminaron a más de 100 militares, mientras cuatro vehículos de combate de infantería, ocho blindados y dos camionetas fueron destruidas.
De igual manera, unos 110 efectivos de militares de Kiev fueron abatidos por el fuego del ejército ruso en las direcciones de Donetsk y Zaporozhie, donde también fueron destruidos dos tanques, tres vehículos de combate de infantería, dos vehículos blindados y dos camionetas.
Por su parte, la aviación táctica y las fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron seis puntos de control, 67 unidades de artillería en posiciones de fuego y 164 sitios de concentración de personal y equipo militar.
También, fue alcanzado un radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense y un almacén de misiles y armas de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Asimismo, los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron cuatro drones y cinco cohetes HIMARS y Vilkha.


----------



## Castellano (25 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La mayoría de desgracias estructurales que sufrimos en este país son responsabilidad total de la PSOE y de los que los votáis. La desindustrialización de España, el putiferio autonómico descontrolado, los etarras en la calle, las leyes de desigualdad de género, la viogenización de los hombres, el incesante aumento de la deuda, los millones de inmigrantes innecesarios, la reducción de la población española mediante políticas abortistas y feminazis, la creación de una clase social de paguiteros, el desplome de la educación pública; en fin, un no parar.



Si cambias PSOE por PP en tu parrafada, nadie notaría la diferencia


----------



## Mitrofán (25 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La verdadera bandera española es esta…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272664



creo que no, que la más española es la actual que deriva directamente de la españolísima enseña de los reyes de aragón... es aspa de san andrés o cruz de borgoña llegó a españa con la guardia borgoñona de felipe el hermoso


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Ya he tenido estos debates antes y sinceramente, estoy cansada.
> 
> Eso es un falacia nivel Dios.
> 
> ...



Suscribo lo dicho.


----------



## Peineto (25 Nov 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Anda anda… musicalmente els segadors le da cien vueltas al himno de España…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Visaman ha sido condenado a entonar sin gallos y ante una comisaría por triplicado el Euzko gudariak gera mientras baila el irintzi.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si cambias PSOE por PP en tu parrafada, nadie notaría la diferencia



Pudiera ser, pero la puñetera realidad es que en España sólo manda la PSOE.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Nov 2022)

Rabioso dijo:


> *¿Ha caido occidente en una trampa rusa en Ucrania?*
> 
> _Comentario del Greanville Post: El New York Times, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses el 24/7/2022 [sic], informó que los aliados estadounidenses y europeos no podrán mantener el nivel actual de apoyo a Kiev durante un período prolongado de tiempo. A pesar de que el presidente Biden prometió apoyar a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario", nadie espera más miles de millones de apoyo para Ucrania cuando el paquete de ayuda actualmente autorizado de 54.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar y de otro tipo se agote en el segundo trimestre de 2023_.
> 
> ...



En parte coincido con las interpretaciones que hace del conflicto, pero en otras no. La debacle europea estaba desde el principio dentro de los planes de Washington. Esto se evidencia con el asunto del gas. Sabían perfectamente que se producirían problemas antes de empezar ¿y acaso prepararon sus infraestructuras gasísticas para poder auxiliar a Europa? sabemos que no. Y sabemos que sabían que caeríamos en la escasez. Y como prueba secundaria pero no menos importante, hemos visto como han destruido con explosivos la última 'arteria' que transportaba gas a Europa. Hablo del Nord Stream, para los despistados.

A mi la pregunta que me queda por responder, es si en esto están jugando ambos con 'cartas marcadas'. Cuando digo 'ambos' me refiero a EEUU y a Rusia. Y lo digo, por que no descarto la posibilidad de que este sea un plan conjunto. No es que lo crea, sólo digo que persiste dentro del abanico de posibilidades interpretativas del conflicto.

Respecto de Europa como de Ucrania, está más que claro que les vendieron un 'unicornio rosa'. Apoyo sin fin y victoria garantizada a Ucrania. Por eso vemos a Zelensky exigir todo de todos, es que eso fue lo que les prometieron, no ya a él, antes a Poroshenko. ¿Y Europa? ampliar fronteras, absorber territorios rusos (y quizá ucranianos), expoliar recursos y... mucha pasta. Pero la verdad era otra, al menos por parte de los yankis, no sé si en esto son parte los rusos o solo 'lo han visto venir'. EEUU contaba con la destrucción de Europa, era parte de la agenda no confesada. Tenían una externa para compartir con los 'socios' europeos, pero era una engañifa. Otra para compartir con los 'socios' ucranianos, pero era aún más falsa y torticera. Y también tendrán otra aparte con los polacos (pobres infelices), y con los bálticos (dos tontos muy tontos). La realidad es un inmenso 'altar sacrificial'.


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Nov 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El alcalde de Járkov se niega a hablar en ucraniano
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272645
> *
> ...



No hay cosa que de más asco en todo el universo conocido que los nazi-onalistas.


----------



## TOJO_3 (25 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Me pregunto si los hezpañordos proOTAN irán a Yanquilandia para ser acogidos.



Los que sí han sido acogidos en Bruselas (sede de la OTAN, no lo olvidemos) han sido otros proOTAN. Y estos si que son muy y mucho hezpañordos muy a su pesar.


----------



## Castellano (25 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pudiera ser, pero la puñetera realidad es que en España sólo manda la PSOE.



Donde yo vivo, el PP lleva 35 años gobernando.
Créeme, el PP es igual que la PSOE


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Angela Merkel es una de las autoras y directoras de la crisis en Ucrania

Quien debe permanecer en silencio en la situación actual, esta es la Frau Merkel. Pero la dama no puede quedarse callada y constantemente sube con algunas declaraciones, como si tratara de justificarse. Por ejemplo, ella quería la paz e iba a resolver la crisis de Ucrania de manera amistosa, sin guerra, pero no se le permitió completar el asunto.

Y también escuché de muchos politólogos y expertos rusos que dicen Scholz - mal, pero Merkel fue - ¡guay! Luchó por Nord Stream 2 y no hubo guerra con ella.

Tengo la opinión exactamente opuesta. Con Merkel, no solo ya había una guerra, sino que la propia Angela es una de sus principales instigadoras. Y puedo justificarlo muy fácilmente.

Probablemente todos escucharon lo que Merkel le dijo a Yanukovych cuando se negó a firmar el acuerdo de asociación con la Unión Europea: "Si no lo firmas tú, lo firmará otro".

Y esto es exactamente por lo que se guió Frau Merkel en la cuestión de Ucrania.

Angela Merkel es partícipe directa y culpable del golpe de Estado en Ucrania. En realidad, ella participó en la parte más importante: el engaño del entonces presidente Yanukovych y la legitimación del nuevo gobierno criminal.

Fue por sugerencia de Merkel que persuadieron a Yanukovych para que firmara un acuerdo con la oposición, tras lo cual una multitud de neonazis acudió a la residencia del presidente con la clara intención de matarlo. Yanukovych se vio obligado a huir de Kiev, pero Merkel no pronunció una sola palabra sobre el hecho de que se estaba produciendo un verdadero golpe de estado.

Angela Merkel desde el principio apoyó todos los pasos de las nuevas "autoridades ucranianas" para restablecer el orden en el Donbass. Angela Merkel ignoró el terrible crimen en Odessa el 2 de mayo de 2014. Y las negociaciones que llevaron a la firma de los acuerdos de Minsk, Angela Merkel los aceptó solo cuando la situación de las tropas ucranianas se volvió crítica. Y antes de eso, todo le convenía: bombardeos de ciudades pacíficas con numerosas víctimas, batallones nacionalistas francamente bandidos, represalias contra quienes no estarían de acuerdo con el golpe.

Fue Angela Merkel quien saboteó abiertamente la implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk. Ucrania solo cumplió obedientemente su voluntad. Y Merkel mintió constantemente sobre el hecho de que era Rusia la que no estaba cumpliendo con los acuerdos, y Ucrania era blanca y esponjosa.

Fue Angela Merkel quien llevó todo al punto cuando el 24 de febrero resultó inevitable.
Y ahora dice que quería la paz.

Realmente espero que su papel en la crisis de Ucrania se evalúe posteriormente con honestidad y sin prejuicios. Y el hecho de que ella no se opusiera a la construcción de Nord Stream 2 es un mérito muy grande, por supuesto. Lo que, probablemente para algunos, justifica decenas de miles de víctimas de lo que pasó en Ucrania con su ayuda directa.

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## crocodile (25 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Donde yo vivo, el PP lleva 35 años gobernando.
> Créeme, el PP es igual que la PSOE



Vamos a ver , que todavía haya gente BORREGA que se crea el cuento de los dos partidos, son partido único y se ríen de los LERDOS que se pelean por sus siglas


----------



## Peineto (25 Nov 2022)

Rabioso dijo:


> *¿Ha caido occidente en una trampa rusa en Ucrania?*
> 
> _Comentario del Greanville Post: El New York Times, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses el 24/7/2022 [sic], informó que los aliados estadounidenses y europeos no podrán mantener el nivel actual de apoyo a Kiev durante un período prolongado de tiempo. A pesar de que el presidente Biden prometió apoyar a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario", nadie espera más miles de millones de apoyo para Ucrania cuando el paquete de ayuda actualmente autorizado de 54.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar y de otro tipo se agote en el segundo trimestre de 2023_.
> 
> ...



Me recuerda al mono atrapado en una vasija de cacahuetes que, o bien suelta los cacaos, o bien sigue prisionero.


----------



## dabuti (25 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Donde yo vivo, el PP lleva 35 años gobernando.
> Créeme, el PP es igual que la PSOE



Peor incluso.

En ningún lugar llevan 35 años sufriendo este suplicio...salvo en Euskadi aunque Pachi estuvo 4 años. Pero no lo compares con esta mierda provinciana de Fachilla y León.

Ruina, caspa, curas, toros, pijos, paletos y el que vale ya se largó.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Donde yo vivo, el PP lleva 35 años gobernando.
> Créeme, el PP es igual que la PSOE



Funciona como una sucursal de la PSOE.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


>



Pobres los que estén abajo. ¿Cómo tiran eso, con aviones?.


----------



## Moderado (25 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> No te preocupes, ahora vendrá VOX y le dará gusto en todo.



Yo no he mencionado a VOX en ningún momento, de hecho Abascal es paisano nuestro y lo conocemos bastante bien. Un inútil que empezó con un negocio fallido y luego culpo a ETA de su fracaso, un trepa que se metió enseguida en el PP y se dedicó a escalar en el partido para no dar un palo al agua en su vida. Al final se quedó sin puesto cuando Rajoy ganó la guerra civil dentro del PP y fundó su propio partido junto con otros marginados del PP para seguir chupando del bote.

VOX es todo lo contrario a lo que creo, pero que no apoye a VOX no quiere decir que vaya a lamerle los huevos a un partido como PODEMOS que no ha hecho mas que traicionar todos sus principios y venderse a cambio de puestazos en las instituciones.



kelden dijo:


> No se han pasado nada por el forro los cojones. Con la fuerza que tienen han llegado hasta donde han podido en los dos casos. No es lo mismo tener 200 diputados que 35. Incluso con 200 hay cosas que no podrías hacer porque no es recomendable hacer lo que te sale de los cojones ignorando a los discrepantes.
> 
> Qué quieres? Qué como no pueden hacer todo lo que les gustaría dejen caer el gobierno para que entre Abascal a caballo en el parlamento?



Cierto, si llega VOX ampliarán la reforma laboral de Rajoy, privatizarán BANKIA, apoyarán a los ucronazis, permitirán a las eléctricas vaciar los embalses, reconocerán el Sáhara como territorio marroquí, rociarán a Repsol y compañía con dinero público para que solo suban la luz un %90 en vez de un 100%, confinarán a la población y luego dejarán pudriéndose en sus casas a los que no tengan ahorros, criminalizarán las protestas, mandarán tanquetas para ahostiar a huelgistas del metal, darán refugio a Leopoldo y reconocerán a Guaido.....

Ah, no, que eso lo han hecho Sánchez y Podemos. 

Yo quiero que hagan lo mismo que hizo la izquierda en Suecia ¿no respetas nuestro acuerdo? pues nos largamos y que os den. Esto de que VOX va a ser un infierno no se lo cree nadie después de toda la basura que nos ha traído este gobierno en 3 años.

Por cierto, para evitar una crisis diplomática con Argelia solo tienen 35 diputados, pero para pasar la ley trans o rebajar las penas a los violadores tienen una determinación como pocos.

Que curioso que los únicos a los que beneficia este mal menor de gobierno es a los que trabajan en las instituciones cobrando una pasta, el resto nos estamos hundiendo en la mierda y ya estamos hasta los cojones de unos niñatos pijos posmodernos nos escupan en la cara.



Dado8 dijo:


> Vamos de cabeza a un eco fascismo, donde el señorito feudal de viaje con su jet privado y nosotros sin poder comer un filete.
> 
> Yo no sé si el Cambio Climático es culpa nuestra o no, pero tengo claro que los trabajadores no debemos ceder ni un centímetro nuestras conquistas sociales. Yo no quiero volver a los tiempos de mi padre, donde un trabajador veía la carne por casualidad y en días especiales, tampoco quiero tener unos zapatos con agujeros durante años como mi padre de niño.
> 
> Lo vemos con Rusia, tienen hidrocarburos para años, pero nuestras élites nos dicen que no, que faltan y hay que racionar, si eres trabajador claro.



O es Rusia, o el COVID, o el cambio climático o cualquier excusa que les venga bien. Lo que estamos viviendo es el desmantelamiento de la hegemonía norteamericana y nos están haciendo pagar las consecuencias. 

Hay recursos de sobra para abastecer las necesidades de la población mundial, China también ha demostrado que la tecnología actual puede proveer de fuentes de energía alternativas en un futuro cercano.- Lo que hace falta es un plan económico viable y racional que priorice el crecimiento económico material, que se centre en la construcción de infraestructuras avanzadas.

En cambio nos están diciendo que tenemos que volver al medievo, ducharnos 2 o 3 veces a la semana y comer bichos para adquirir proteína. Eso sí, algo me dice que las grandes empresas mantendrán el mismo sistema productivo derrochador y contaminante para que los beneficios no bajen.


----------



## Honkler (25 Nov 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El alcalde de Járkov se niega a hablar en ucraniano
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272645
> *
> ...



Este tío parece que no se ha dado cuenta de lo que pasa en ucrania… lo van a despellejar vivo un día de estos.


----------



## Roedr (25 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Este tío parece que no se ha dado cuenta de lo que pasa en ucrania… lo van a despellejar vivo un día de estos.



Es como un judío apoyando a los nazis.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Nov 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Los que sí han sido acogidos en Bruselas (sede de la OTAN, no lo olvidemos) han sido otros proOTAN. Y estos si que son muy y mucho hezpañordos muy a su pesar.



Muy gracioso.


----------



## Loignorito (25 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La mayoría de desgracias estructurales que sufrimos en este país son responsabilidad total de la PSOE y de los que los votáis. La desindustrialización de España, el putiferio autonómico descontrolado, los etarras en la calle, las leyes de desigualdad de género, la viogenización de los hombres, el incesante aumento de la deuda, los millones de inmigrantes innecesarios, la reducción de la población española mediante políticas abortistas y feminazis, la creación de una clase social de paguiteros, el desplome de la educación pública; en fin, un no parar.



Eso solo es cierto en parte. El responsable es EEUU + R.U. y sus corporaciones. Ellos si no crearon (no lo sé con certeza) infiltraron y terminaron dominando primero los partidos de izquierda y luego los de centro y derecha. Ahora vemos a todos con entusiasmo o falsos remilgos, aceptar y promover el progresismo, el LGTBI-FBI-YSUPUTAMADRE-I. La pobre realidad política española, ha terminado siendo un abanico de apariencias con un mismo objetivo.

¿Y las personas decentes en política? pues dentro del amplio abanico político, han sido progresivamente desplazadas y apartadas de cualquier puesto legislativo o ejecutivo. Eran pocos y fueron eliminados. Y si la derecha y el centro español hubiesen sido algo verdaderamente bueno, no habría sucedido esto. Su corrupción e hipocresía indiferente fueron el lubricante ideal para llevarnos al punto en el que estamos ahora.

No podemos dejar de identificar al enemigo correctamente y con claridad diáfana. Enfocarnos en títeres no es ninguna solución. Llamar al 'guerracivilismo' entre la izquierda y la derecha en España (o donde sea) es solo servir a los mismos intereses que nos han llevado hasta aquí. Basta ya. Los españoles al igual que el resto de ciudadanos de Europa, debemos apartar falsos enemigos, desdeñar las herramientas como centro de atención y apuntar a la yugular del autor/es de todo.

Las múltiples cabezas de esta 'hidra' cuasi mítica, son las que merecen nuestra atención.


----------



## Malevich (25 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Yo no he mencionado a VOX en ningún momento, de hecho Abascal es paisano nuestro y lo conocemos bastante bien. Un inútil que empezó con un negocio fallido y luego culpo a ETA de su fracaso, un trepa que se metió enseguida en el PP y se dedicó a escalar en el partido para no dar un palo al agua en su vida. Al final se quedó sin puesto cuando Rajoy ganó la guerra civil dentro del PP y fundó su propio partido junto con otros marginados del PP para seguir chupando del bote.
> 
> VOX es todo lo contrario a lo que creo, pero que no apoye a VOX no quiere decir que vaya a lamerle los huevos a un partido como PODEMOS que no ha hecho mas que traicionar todos sus principios y venderse a cambio de puestazos en las instituciones.
> 
> ...



Ovación. 
En pie. 
No suelo dar gracias a mensajes que replican a gente que tengo en el ignore como estos dos, pero usted se lo merece. 
Antológica demolición del clasista, puritano, antiobrero e hipócrita progresismo español y el gobierno que tan bien lo representa.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2022)

Cierro el chiringuito con una canción que fue dedicado a la revolución de los claveles en Portugal, *la dedico a todos los soldados del Donbass*, mañana sera otro dia y más frio que hoy pero menos que el próximo, parece.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (26 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Vamos de cabeza a un eco fascismo, donde el señorito feudal de viaje con su jet privado y nosotros sin poder comer un filete.
> 
> Yo no sé si el Cambio Climático es culpa nuestra o no, pero tengo claro que los trabajadores no debemos ceder ni un centímetro nuestras conquistas sociales. Yo no quiero volver a los tiempos de mi padre, donde un trabajador veía la carne por casualidad y en días especiales, tampoco quiero tener unos zapatos con agujeros durante años como mi padre de niño.
> 
> Lo vemos con Rusia, tienen hidrocarburos para años, pero nuestras élites nos dicen que no, que faltan y hay que racionar, si eres trabajador claro.



La cosa de reducir el consumo, incluso muy drásticamente si es preciso, de forma “equitativa” y sin retroceder en lo esencial de las conquistas que los trabajadores hemos conseguido, es factible técnicamente. Otra cosa es la aceptación política-práctica de la estrategia de un nuevo “pacto social” acorde con los desafíos del colapso del modelo de crecimiento continuo (colapso probable, del que la tecnología, lo siento, no nos va a redimir, salvo que se descubra ya mismo una nueva fuente de energía milagro: abundante, barata, inagotable, universalmente distribuida, sin residuos).

Veamos *cómo sobre el papel se puede reducir a la mitad el consumo, repartiendo los esfuerzos*. Por ejemplo si, como aproximadamente pasa ahora:

-* El 20% de la población más rica recibe rentas del orden del 50% del total.

- El resto del 80% de la población recibe el otro 50% del total.


Si este 80% de la población reduce su consumo en media un 20%* (dependiendo de su nivel de renta inicial, unos un 30% otros, un 20%, otros un 10%, otro, al contrario tendrían que aumentar su nivel por estar en niveles mínimos)

y además ( si no, no hay trato)...

*El 20% de la población mas rica reduce su consumo una media un 80%* (unos un 95%, otros un 80%, otros un 70%, y aún seguirán disfrutando de una buena renta absoluta, dado que su nivel de partida era muy elevado)

La reducción neta total, si haces la cuenta es del 50%.

¿*Es política-socialmente viable?*

La reducción media del 20% si que podría llegar a ser asumible por el 80% de la población, a cambio, por ejemplo de seguridad de provisión de servicios básicos públicos, condiciones laborales estables,…perdemos algo de renta, según nuestra posición inicial, pero ganamos calidad de vida. Como los de abajo no tenemos mucho, tampoco perdemos mucho.


*El problema vendrá de ese 20% de población de mayor renta, *que son los que no van a transigir en la reducción de su consumo en un 80% medio, si no es por medio de una auténtica revolución, que no parece estar en horizonte.

¿Cuál es la alternativa si no se pueden mantener los niveles de renta global por las limitaciones que nos impone la física y la termodinámica, y el planeta nos fuerza a la reducción neta drástica del 50%?

Pues, lo que estamos viendo: ese 20% mas rico va a alimentar las guerras y conflictos que hagan falta y con quien haga falta, robando el 50% de manzanas en déficit a otros, dado que es una cuestión existencial de su clase y riqueza. Para ello convencerán al 80% de la población, la de más bajo nivel de rentas, para que vayan a pelear y perder la vida luchando contra quien sea, con la amenaza de que van perder su mísera parte de la tarta, ese 20% extra (dirán que por culpa de los ecologistas o de Putin, o de lo que toque). Mientras la élite y sus hijos se quedan cómodamente en sus refugios de oro...los pringaos les defendemos su 80% de altísimas rentas.

Vamos, como toda la vida ha sucedido.

Pero hay una novedad transcendental en estos tiempos modernos, condición nunca antes dada, y que rompe las tradicionales reglas del juego, "gracias a los avances de las armas nucleares",

Y es que si no andan finos las élites en sus cálculos y tensan la cuerda demasiado, tarde o temprano las nukes empezarán a volar. Acabarán con la carne de cañón y los pringados, pero también alcanzarán a las élites allá donde quiera que se escondan, y de nada les servirán los bienes y rentas amasadas, que quedarán como el resto, arrasados.



¿Será esta la justicia divina que nos espera?. ¿Será así como se materialice la predicción de ecologista reducción o extinción? Quizá no tardemos mucho en averiguarlo.


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 275, 25/11/2022. Aleksandr Aleksándrovich Luchinski (Kiev, 10 de marzo jul./ 23 de marzo de 1900 greg. – Moscú, 25 de diciembre de 1990) fue un general del…




iwwz.org





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 275, 25/11/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Aleksandr Aleksándrovich Luchinski (Kiev, 10 de marzo jul./ 23 de marzo de 1900 greg. – Moscú, 25 de diciembre de 1990) fue un general del ejército soviético que combatió durante la guerra civil rusa y la Segunda Guerra Mundial en las filas del Ejército Rojo. El 19 de abril de 1945 recibió el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética.



*Rusia «logrará sus objetivos» en Ucrania, dice Putin.* Rusia «alcanzará sus objetivos» en Ucrania, dijo el viernes el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en una reunión organizada por el Kremlin con madres de soldados y militares rusos, transmitida por la televisión estatal. Putin atacó a los «enemigos en el campo de la información» que, según él, intentan «devaluar y desacreditar» la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania. «Debemos alcanzar nuestros objetivos, y los alcanzaremos», dijo Putin, informa Afp.

*Rusia estudia canjear activos extranjeros por rusos congelados en Occident*e. Rusia estudia la posibilidad de un canje de los activos extranjeros en el país por los rusos que fueron congelados en Occidente tras el inicio de la campaña militar de Moscú en Ucrania, anunció este viernes el ministro de Finanzas ruso, Antón Siluánov.

«La situación no es fácil, pero estas iniciativas fueron propuestas y se están estudiando. Diría que están en la primera etapa de estudio», admitió Siluánov en una entrevista a la televisión pública rusa. Siluánov agregó que «esta opción, en teoría, es posible». A la vez, hay que «adoptar una serie de decisiones legales» para realizar el «canje».

Y es aquí donde los veremos, a los occidentales, darse cabezazos en la pared. El problema es la evaluación de esos activos, mientras occidente tiene congelado 300.000 millones de u$d en valores ya determinados, Rusia puede congelar y eventualmente canjear activos infravalorados, puesto que serían en base a precios corrientes de hoy, acciones de empresas extranjeras en Rusia. Como sucedió en el 2014, cuando lo de Crimea y comenzaron las sanciones, las empresas extranjeras perdieron su valor, y lo que costaba 100, de pronto con las sanciones costaba 20, cuando llegó al precio más bajo, fue cuando el Estado ruso se hizo de ellas.

Aunque usted no lo crea, fue precisamente lo sucedido en Crimea en el 2014, lo que le permitió al Estado ruso fortalecerse a tal punto, que acumuló, 600.000 millones en reservas, le fueron congeladas la mitad, y con las ventas que explotaron los precios, el estado ruso hoy tiene 592.000 millones de reservas, más esos 300.000 congelados, que tendrán que devolver, por las buenas, entregando los depósitos, o por las malas, con una serie de nacionalizaciones de activos extranjeros, que podría alcanzar tres veces el precio, nacionalizar un trillón, por el valor de 300.000 millones.

Seria la maniobra económica más importante realizada por algún Estado en la historia.

*Von der Foyen da a Zelenski apoyo para restaurar la electricidad y la calefacción*. La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Foyen, aseguró este viernes al presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, que la Unión Europea está trabajando por ayudar al país a «restablecer y mantener» el suministro de electricidad y calefacción para la población ucraniana, infraestructuras atacadas por Rusia, y le anunció más apoyo, informa Efe.

«He expresado al Presidente Zelenski la plena solidaridad de la UE con Ucrania, que sufre por los deliberados y bárbaros bombardeos de (el presidente ruso, Vladímir) Putin contra la infraestructura civil del país», indicó Von der Foyen en un comunicado, tras hablar por teléfono con Zelenski. La presidenta comunitaria condenó «enérgicamente» esos ataques y afirmó que Rusia «debe rendir cuentas por lo que constituyen crímenes de guerra».

Además, la Van der Foyen dijo que le encantaba su apellido. Que un alemán hable de crímenes de guerra, está fuerte el café.

*La última de los mitómanos de Bankova. Kiev confirma que ha matado a asesores militares iraníes en Crimea*. Irán solo ha reconocido que suministró un «número pequeño» de drones a Moscú meses antes del inicio de la guerra de Ucrania el pasado febrero, pero niega que sus asesores estén sobre el terreno.

El secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Danílov, ha confirmado que asesores militares de Irán han muerto en Crimea durante la guerra de Ucrania, según informó este viernes el diario británico «The Guardian». En una entrevista con este medio en Kiev, Danílov también advirtió de que cualquier iraní que se encuentre en alguno de los territorios ucranianos ocupados por Rusia se convertirá en objetivo militar.

El responsable aseguró que varios asesores iraníes fueron detectados en Crimea, en donde han prestado ayuda al Ejército ruso para pilotar los drones armados «Shahed-136», suministrados por el régimen de Teherán, si bien no precisó cuántos han resultado muertos.

«The Guardian» citó informaciones de medios israelíes que indican que hasta diez asesores iraníes han muerto como consecuencia de la contraofensiva ucraniana en esa zona del país. «No deberían estar donde no deben estar. Estaban en nuestro territorio. Nosotros no les invitamos y, si están colaborando con terroristas y participando en la destrucción de nuestra nación, debemos matarlos», declaró Danílov.

1.- «…The Guardian…».

2.- «…medios israelíes que indican que hasta diez asesores iraníes han muerto como consecuencia de la contraofensiva ucraniana en esa zona del país…».

3.- «…secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania…».

Vaya mezcla. ¿Como consecuencia de una contraofensiva en Crimea?, pero si los cometomates estos, no pueden atravesar el Dniéper para atacar ni Kherson, ni tampoco pueden atacar el 70% del óblast de Zaporizhia, pasando por Melitopol, y dicen que ya están en Crimea !!!. Uno se pregunta, en realidad esta gente está convencida que solo les leen los imbéciles ignorantes.

*Rusia pretende reestructurar Yandex, el Google rus*o. Rusia pretende reestructurar el gigante tecnológico Yandex, el Google ruso, en medio del aislamiento internacional de la economía rusa y las sanciones occidentales contra muchos de sus gerentes, incluido el cofundador de la compañía, Arkadi Volozh.

La reorganización de la empresa incluirá la división de los activos de la compañía y un nuevo liderazgo cercano al Kremlin en la estructura rusa del negocio en la figura del actual presidente del Tribunal de Cuentas y ex ministro de Finanzas, Alexéi Kudrin, según los medios RBC y The Bell.

«…Google ruso, en medio del aislamiento internacional de la economía rusa…». Pues resulta que los que tienen «aislada» la economía rusa, hoy compran más que ayer sus necesidades energéticas y otras, que ni siquiera la han querido colocar dentro de las sanciones. Rusia ya en Septiembre (los 3 primeros trimestres del año), ha ingresado más dinero que en toda su historia. Gracias a la histeria occidental.

*Putin afirma «compartir el dolor» de las madres de los soldados rusos muertos en Ucrania*. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo el viernes, durante una reunión con las madres de los soldados desplegados en Ucrania, «compartir el dolor» de quienes perdieron a sus hijos, y les pidió que no crean las «mentiras» sobre la operación militar.

«Quiero que sepan que yo, personalmente, todos los líderes del país, compartimos este dolor. Sabemos que nada puede reemplazar la pérdida de un hijo», dijo Putin con seriedad. «La vida es más complicada de lo que vemos en la televisión o en Internet (…), hay muchas mentiras», agregó el presidente ruso, mientras familiares de militares denuncian en las redes sociales las condiciones en que algunos son enviados a batalla.

Putin afirma compartir el dolor, y la prensa occidental escribe «…Putin afirma «compartir el dolor»…». Es decir, son capaces de descifrar hasta el sentimientos y colocarlo entre comillas.

*Jersón sigue bajo el fuego ruso pese a la retirada*. En medio de una situación humana complicada, Jersón sigue bajo el fuego ruso con múltiples víctimas civiles y Ucrania alerta de que Rusia todavía posee muchos misiles S-300


Spoiler: ???



???? no entiendo, será ironía


 con los que atacar ciudades cerca del frente.

«Pensé que los daños a las infraestructuras iban a ser nuestro mayor problema, pero estaba equivocada», escribe Evgenia en su página de Facebook, donde ha venido describiendo la situación en la ciudad, de la que se marcharon las tropas rusas hace unos días. Como otros residentes de Jersón, ha vivido el incremento de los ataques rusos, que de momento han costado la vida este jueves de siete personas y que continuaban este viernes.

*Borrell defiende que la UE «tiene que abordar un proceso de rearme» y aboga por la coordinación*. El alto representante de la Unión Europea para la Política Exterior, Josep Borrell, ha asegurado que la UE «tiene que abordar un proceso de rearme si quiere estar a la altura de los desafíos que tiene», y ha abogado por la coordinación entre países para lograr hacerlo de forma armonizada.

En un diálogo este viernes en Barcelona con el director del CIDOB, Pol Morillas, ha sostenido que la guerra en Ucrania ha servido a la UE para darse cuenta de que hace falta este rearme, aunque ha añadido que la Unión también tiene «otros desafíos» en el mundo.

¿Por qué Borrell insiste tanto en un dominio que no es el suyo, Defensa, puesto que su cargo es supuestamente diplomático?, por una razón más simple que decir que es un anormal, que lo es, sino que efectivamente la Unión Europea no tiene más armas, recuerden que disponen de dos ejércitos, Alemania y Francia y los demás son policías militarizadas.

*La ONU juzga como auténticas las imágenes de la ejecución de soldados rusos*. Análisis preliminares efectuados por especialistas de la Oficina de Derechos Humanos de la ONU indican que son auténticas las imágenes de vídeo que muestran la aparente ejecución de soldados rusos que se habían rendido, reveló hoy el responsable de este organismo, el alto comisionado Volker Türk.

«Es altamente probable que (las imágenes) sean auténticas en lo que muestran. Las circunstancias reales de la secuencia completa de los eventos debe ser investigada de la manera más extensa posible», indicó el alto comisionado de la ONU para los derechos humanos.

Esperamos que la ONU vea también los dos últimos videos que han aparecido, donde también ejecutan a 7 soldados rusos y otro que al parecer son 4 ó 5.

*La OTAN asegura que Ucrania afronta un «horrible inicio» del invierno*. El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, aseguró este viernes que Ucrania está afrontando «un horrible inicio» del invierno, en un momento en el que Rusia continúa sus ataques contra las infraestructuras energética y civil de la antigua república soviética.

«El presidente Putin está fracasando en Ucrania y está respondiendo con más brutalidad, con oleadas de ataques deliberados de misiles en ciudades e infraestructuras civiles, privando a los ucranianos de calefacción, luz y comida. Este es un inicio horrible del invierno para Ucrania», declaró el político noruego. Stoltenberg se pronunció en ese sentido en una rueda de prensa previa a la reunión de ministros de Exteriores de la Alianza que se celebrará entre el 29 y el 30 de noviembre en Bucarest para abordar cuestiones como la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Stoltenberg, el invierno comienza el próximo mes, el 21 de diciembre, por ahora no han visto nada. Y sobre las infraestructuras golpeadas…, tengo entendido que los EEUU son los propietarios de la OTAN, entonces eres su empleado. Deberías conocer más entonces los manuales de defensa yanki, por lo tanto, de la OTAN, puesto que lo hicieron en Belgrado hace 23 años. «Manual de guerra de EE. UU.: 5.6.1.2 Objetos de doble uso. A veces, «doble uso» se utiliza para describir objetos que utilizan tanto las fuerzas armadas como la población civil, como centrales eléctricas o instalaciones de comunicaciones».
https://dod.defense.gov/Portals/1/D...sBTXeifxWpB32J2y8KVsGOOmeWKnTaPhFfGcaiVDeaZ9Q

*Londres promete a Ucrania «apoyo vital» de cara al invierno*. El ministro británico de Asuntos Exteriores, James Cleverly, prometió al líder ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, que el Reino Unido proporcionará un «apoyo práctico crucial» a Ucrania de cara al invierno en su guerra contra Rusia, en una visita este viernes a Kiev.


Le añado al camarada Fidelista la foto porque es digna de ver...


Spoiler: Ha llegado el amo



Ha llegado el amo. 

El secretario de Asuntos Exteriores británico, James Cleverley, con las manos en los bolsillos, habla con el presidente de la "Ucrania independiente" inclinado en pose de vasallo.

Nada que añadir.




En su reunión con Zelenski, Cleverly prometió que su país destinará otros 3 millones de libras (3,4 millones de euros) en apoyo al llamado Fondo de la Alianza para una Ucrania Resiliente, dirigido a reconstruir infraestructura local considerada «vital» que haya sido dañada por los ataques rusos.

Londres, precisamente el Reino -aparentemente- Unido, uno de los países que tiene las peores condiciones para preparar este invierno, anda ofreciendo calorcito donde no lo tiene.

*La mitad de los habitantes de la capital de Ucrania siguen sin electricidad.* La mitad de los habitantes de la capital de Ucrania, Kiev, siguen sin electricidad este viernes, dos días después de los bombardeos rusos contra infraestructuras estratégicas, informó el alcalde de la ciudad, Vitali Klitschko. «Los especialistas continúan restaurando (el sistema energético) en la capital. La mitad de los consumidores siguen sin electricidad», escribió Klitschko en Telegram.

«A lo largo del día, las compañías de energía planean conectar la electricidad a todos los consumidores en alternancia», dijo, en momentos en que las temperaturas se acercaban a 0 ºC con la lluvia.

*Georgia dice que los ataques a infraestructuras en Ucrania son «crímenes de guerra»*. La presidenta de Georgia, Salomé Zurabishvili, aseguró este viernes que los ataques rusos contra las infraestructuras energéticas en Ucrania son «crímenes de guerra» que provocan una crisis humanitaria. «Son unos inaceptables crímenes de guerra, cuyo objetivo es la población civil», escribió Zurabishvili en Twitter. La mandataria georgiana aseguró que Tiflis continuará prestando un «firme» apoyo a Ucrania.

La Salomé Zurabishvili es georgiana tanto como yo soy nepalés. Sus abuelos huyeron de la Revolución rusa hace un siglo atrás, 1921, y sus padres nacieron fuera de Georgia, ella ha sido toda su vida francesa, con carrera diplomática francesa, nacionalidad francesa, nació en Paris en 1952. Viajó por primera vez a Georgia en 1986 y 17 años después, de 2003 a 2005 fue embajadora extraordinaria y plenipotenciaria de Francia en Georgia. y ahora es presidente de Georgia, de parte de Francia.

Aprovecho para dejar una nota, el artículo 27 de nuestra Constitución, puesto que a veces leo a unos tragamonedas, es el equivalente a comekk (pero en clave para facebook), que nombran a ciertos personajes como si algo tuvieran que ver con Cuba.

ARTÍCULO 127. Para ser Presidente de la República se requiere haber cumplido treinta y cinco años de edad, hallarse en pleno goce de los derechos civiles y políticos, ser ciudadano cubano por nacimiento y no tener otra ciudadanía. ¿Leyeron bien, tragamonedas?
*
En el terreno.*

Los combatientes de la 15ª Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, durante las actividades de búsqueda y reconocimiento en la línea de contacto en el área del asentamiento de* Novodyanoe*, identificaron al DRG del enemigo, que presumiblemente constaba de 6 personas. Como resultado de la batalla que siguió, el enemigo se retiró, habiendo sufrido pérdidas por la cantidad de dos personas. Durante el examen de los muertos y su automóvil, se encontraron documentos pertenecientes a ciudadanos polacos. Además, durante la búsqueda, se encontraron sus teléfonos personales. Se entregaron a los especialistas teléfonos móviles para un mayor estudio de los datos.

Mali ha decidido partirle el alma a Francia. *Mali ha prohibido en su suelo a cualquier ONG financiada por el gobierno francés.

El gobierno belga bloqueó un acuerdo para suministrar al Reino Unido tecnologías críticas para la preparación para el combate de la disuasión nuclear del Reino Unido, aunque ambos países son miembros de la OTAN* – The Times. 

*Zelensky pidió a la UE que introduzca un techo a los precios del petróleo ruso en 30 dólares por barri*l. Ahora se las da de ministro de economía de Europa. Pobre tipo.

*EEUU, a pedido de China, convenció a Polonia de que no enviara cazas MiG-29 a Ucrania*, según fuentes de la revista británica The Spectator. Según ellos, Beijing temía la escalada del conflicto militar en Ucrania.

Misil estratégico* Sarmat puesto en producción en masa.* El sistema de misiles basado en silos RS-28 Sarmat se ha puesto en producción en serie, dijo Vladimir Degtyar, director del Makeev State Rocket Center (SRC). 

Nuestras tropas *avanzaron con éxito en dirección a Svatov y entraron en Novoselovskoye*, donde ahora están realizando operaciones de asalto para liberar la aldea, que fue ocupada por el enemigo durante la ofensiva de otoño. 

*¿Por qué Putin sí puede reunirse con las madres de los rusos caídos y Zelensky no se atreve?*. Las familias de los soldados desaparecidos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realizan una manifestación en Kiev exigiendo a Zelensky que encuentre a sus familiares. El régimen de Zelensky está tratando de subestimar las enormes pérdidas entre los militantes ucranianos, porque la mayoría de los «desaparecidos» están muertos. Fotos

Las FFAA de la F. Rusa continúan los ataques contra las concentraciones de las FFAA de Ucrania en la aglomeración de* Slavyansk-Kramatorsk*. Ayer llegó a la *ubicación de la «legión extranjera» en Kramators*k. Hoy, llegada de nuevos cohetes a la zona industrial. Cabe señalar que ahora a través de Kramatorsk y Slavyansk hay una transferencia de fuerzas enemigas adicionales a las direcciones de Artemovsk y Krasnolimanskoe.

Foto: En este aniversario, «El hombre y el arma» Vo Nguyen Giap.





Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre

t.me/wofnon


----------



## Artedi (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> siguen siéndolo créeme



Estuve allí el verano del año pasado y estas del video son absolutamente cañón. No fastidiemos, ahora... Y coincido en lo que ha dicho otro forero, en promedio no hay para tanto. La élite, eso sí, es atómica.


----------



## Moderado (26 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Todo esta conectado pequeño saltamontes:
> 
> Sobreconsumo de carne en paises "ricos"=> dedicar + tierras de cultivo (y agua) para producir piensos industriales (10 veces mas por gr de proteína que la proteína de origen vegetal de consumo directo)=> + fertilizantes químicos =>´+ mas gas natural y energía para producirlos => + crecimiento de demanda con extracción de reservas en declive => no hay para todos => ¿quién los tiene? => me los das o te monto una guerra proxy



Es que ahí está el problema, creer que no hay para todos.

Esto es simple y llanamente mentira, hay recursos de sobra para proveer a todo el mundo de un nivel de vida satisfactorio. Nadie está hablando que tenga que haber 8.000 millones de ferraris en el mundo, pero en lo que respecta a agua, recursos fósiles (cada vez se descubren yacimientos de gas y petróleo), tecnología, etc.... se pueden hacer las cosas de manera satisfactoria.

China acaba de sacar a 800 millones de la pobreza y no ha tenido que ir a invadir países para robarles los recursos. Aquí también podríamos hacer lo mismo, pero lo que no se puede es tener una buena vida y mantener el mastodóntico margen de beneficios que exigen las grandes corporaciones.

Billones de dólares dedicados a la sobreproducción de productos que no sirven para nada, a guerras que solo sirven para mantener en marcha el complejo militar industrial, desestabilizaciones y golpes de estado para que el Iphone de turno produzca mas beneficios sin que haya que subirlo de precio.

Lo siento, pero la izquierda nunca ha defendido el malthusianismo, la izquierda siempre ha creído en la abundancia económica que se puede proveer a todo el mundo ,solo hace falta controlar los medios de producción y poner en marcha planes económicos al margen de la lógica del capital. El decrecimiento y empobrecimiento de las masas es una puta locura que solo un pijo que no lo vivirá puede defender.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Quién es éste payaso?



No sé, eres tú quien lo has puesto, por mucho que lo intentes no creo que consigas su número de teléfono.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (26 Nov 2022)

Al este de Bajmut el terreno está tapizado de cuerpos de ruskis a los que nadie recoge como esperando a que se descompongan y abonen el terreno.





Más ruskies eliminados en el eje Bajmut-Soledar que llevan meses sin lograr avanzar un solo metro y sosteniendo bajas catastróficas.







Estos parece que fueron eliminados al caer el BMP en el que viajaban en un ambush.






Los drones de los malvados ucras que no se dejan invadir siguen arrojando pequeñas granadas sobre los ruskis.


----------



## delhierro (26 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Cierto, si llega VOX ampliarán la reforma laboral de Rajoy, privatizarán BANKIA, apoyarán a los ucronazis, permitirán a las eléctricas vaciar los embalses, reconocerán el Sáhara como territorio marroquí, rociarán a Repsol y compañía con dinero público para que solo suban la luz un %90 en vez de un 100%, confinarán a la población y luego dejarán pudriéndose en sus casas a los que no tengan ahorros, criminalizarán las protestas, mandarán tanquetas para ahostiar a huelgistas del metal, darán refugio a Leopoldo y reconocerán a Guaido.....
> 
> Ah, no, que eso lo han hecho Sánchez y Podemos.
> 
> ...



Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida es subir el SMI el 60%, de no ser por eso y gracias a podemos ahora mismo muchos estarian comiendo 1 vez al dia. Jaja y no pedian las fabricas, pero eso ya les costo bastante. Tampoco las pueden pedir porque los trabajadores los acusarian de comunistas y no les votarian. Cosas de la vida.

Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida, es que los trabajadores puedan disfrutar de más permisos por hijo.

Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida, es que los ricos paguen algo más. No digo como un trabajador, simplemente algo más de lo que pagaban.

Lo de las penas de los violadores es una puta gilipollez, supongo que alguna coma mal redactada que esta siendo utilizada por el facherio que ocupa la mayoria de los puestos en la justicia donde la endogamia brutal. Afirmar que es con intención molesta a la inteligencia de cualquiera que tenga 2 dedos de frente.

La crisis con Argelia no la para nadie, fue orden de la embajada.

Y te aclaro que yo hubiera volado el gobierno cuando el psoe expulso a Alberto Rodriguez. O quizas antes cuando le acamparon delante de la casa al vicepresidente. Los vieron flojos y se cebaron con ellos. Y es que creian que esto era una democracia, fijate lo que son las cosas.

Por mi que gane Vox y el PP, me voy a descojonar con los lloros de muchos que estan sobreviviendo a la que cae gracias a todo tipo de ayudas y parapetos que pone este gobierno. Yo no las necesito, soy rojeras por vocación y porque creo que es lo justo.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Es que ahí está el problema, creer que no hay para todos.
> 
> Esto es simple y llanamente mentira, hay recursos de sobra para proveer a todo el mundo de un nivel de vida satisfactorio. Nadie está hablando que tenga que haber 8.000 millones de ferraris en el mundo, pero en lo que respecta a agua, recursos fósiles (cada vez se descubren yacimientos de gas y petróleo), tecnología, etc.... se pueden hacer las cosas de manera satisfactoria.
> 
> ...



Sobre lo del principio, en términos generales coincido. Respecto del capitalismo y las utopías izquierdistas, no. Imaginemos pues para entender esto, un mundo donde todas las naciones se han vuelto izquierdistas. En ellas no existe el capital privado, pero sí existe el comercio. Y existe éste entre naciones, por lo cual permanece la competencia, convirtiendo a cada nación en una corporación capitalista que debe proteger sus intereses. ¿Hace falta que explique más? por que cuando solo son unas pocas naciones socialistas o comunistas en un mundo lleno de otras que son 'de derechas' o mal llamadas capitalistas, es fácil abstraerse de la realidad con el conchaveo mutuo. La realidad es que si existe el dinero y el comercio, existe la competencia. Y si existe esta, de uno u otro orden, aparece 'el capital', ahora representado por una nación. Un buen ejemplo es China, nación ultra-capitalista donde las haya. Capitalismo de Estado, que es donde terminan todas las utopías de izquierdas si no desean desaparecer del mapa o convertirse en Estados lastimeros necesitados de ayudas externas para sobrevivir. Y esto es una neo-forma del feudalismo, o peor como en China, una forma de restaurar a un 'emperador y su corte' con el disfraz del Partido. Y la alternancia no es familiar como antaño, es más como la ley de la selva: el más fuerte se queda con el título de emperador mientras pueda, como los leones, mantener a los aspirantes lejos de su trono.

Espero haberme explicado bien. Y buenas noches.


----------



## Caracalla (26 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> L´odi inculcat al cap de prou d´espenyolistes és semblant al d´els ogronians en contra dels rusos, casualitat...Cosas de una historia cainita plurisecular, según se ve, generación tras generación.



TV3 la televisión del supremacismo y el odio.

Chico, date una vuelta por España. La gente no odia a los catalanes, visto el ridículo que han hecho con el pruses lo que se piensa mayormente es que son idiotas.

Cataluña hizo un ridícilo histórico y fue cobarde. Los Españoles no odian a Cataluña pk le han perdido todo el respeto.

En su mayoría lo que piensan es: Pobres subnormales.

Esta es la realidad, os jode, pero es lo que hay. Ya no pintais nada.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Nov 2022)

La penosa transformación de la Unión Europea en marioneta


Si quedaba alguna esperanza de que la Unión Europea se convirtiera en un vector decisivo para construir relaciones internacionales multipolares y pacíficas, y en impulsora de un nuevo tipo de economía sostenible y más equitativa, me temo que se ha desvanecido en los últimos meses. Ante la invasió




blogs.publico.es


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida es subir el SMI el 60%, de no ser por eso y gracias a podemos ahora mismo muchos estarian comiendo 1 vez al dia. Jaja y no pedian las fabricas, pero eso ya les costo bastante. Tampoco las pueden pedir porque los trabajadores los acusarian de comunistas y no les votarian. Cosas de la vida.
> 
> Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida, es que los trabajadores puedan disfrutar de más permisos por hijo.
> 
> ...



Pues la mayoría de la mierda que hay en España la han traído los rojos. Si Franco no gana la guerra civil estábamos recién saliendo del hambre. 

Es curioso. Después de visitar algún país de Europa del Este, pocos porque esa zona la tengo poco trabajada, me he dado cuenta que han sido comunistas pero nunca rojos. Sus comunistas respetaron la historia de sus país y era más patriotas que comunistas. Aquí los rojos tienen por Biblia la leyenda negra inventada por los enemigos de España.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 300 MERCENARIOS, 200 DE ELLOS POLACOS, ELIMINADOS HOY EN LA OPERACIÓN.
> 
> 
> *Rusia confirma eliminación de al menos 300 mercenario extranjeros en Ucrania en un solo día*
> ...




Caen como moscas


----------



## VonNeumann (26 Nov 2022)

La historia se repite:

Transmitido por radio el 10 de julio de 1921 No. 467

Los órganos de prensa autorizados de varios países publicaron un mensaje según el cual una agrupación de varias potencias, autodenominada Sociedad de las Naciones, supuestamente estableció una comisión especial para brindar asistencia material a los emigrantes rusos. En esta ocasión, se invita a todos los gobiernos interesados a tomar una decisión sobre el uso de los fondos del gobierno ruso en el extranjero. Los gobiernos que forman la agrupación que se autodenomina Sociedad de las Naciones pretenden utilizar, sin permiso del Gobierno ruso, las sumas pertenecientes a este último para ayudar a sus enemigos.

El Gobierno ruso, que en realidad posee dichas sumas, protesta resueltamente contra el acto de arbitrariedad y violencia de varios Gobiernos que, sin su conocimiento y consentimiento, tomaron posesión de los fondos que le pertenecen. La población trabajadora de Rusia, cuya voluntad es expresada por su Gobierno soviético, tiene el derecho exclusivo de disponer de los fondos que le pertenecen. Por lo tanto, el Gobierno ruso declara que no reconoce como legal ningún uso de sus fondos en el extranjero sin el consentimiento firme y oficialmente expresado. El Gobierno ruso considera aún más inadmisible el uso de estas sumas para fines que le son hostiles.

La experiencia de los últimos años ha demostrado que las organizaciones de emigrados rusos modernos en el extranjero son agrupaciones enteramente contrarrevolucionarias que gastan los fondos a su disposición para provocar ataques en el territorio de las repúblicas soviéticas. Cualquier ayuda prestada a los emigrantes rusos a través de sus organizaciones adquiere inevitablemente el carácter de ayuda a las acciones dirigidas contra estas Repúblicas. Sólo cuando se distribuye a través de los órganos autorizados de la República en el extranjero, esta ayuda puede prestarse sin el riesgo de convertirla en un arma dirigida contra las Repúblicas Soviéticas. Por lo tanto, el Gobierno ruso protesta oficialmente no solo contra el uso de sus fondos sin su conocimiento, sino también contra el uso de estos últimos por parte de los poderes que forman una agrupación que se autodenomina Sociedad de Naciones,

Comisario del Pueblo de Relaciones Exteriores de la RSFSR

Chicherín​





Нота Правительства РСФСР Правительствам Великобритании, Франции, Италии, Соединенных Штатов Америки, Германии, Австрии, Испании, Швеции, Норвегии, Дании, Голландии, Бельгии, Португалии, Швейцарии, Румынии, Югославии, Болгарии,Бразилии,Аргентины и Мексики. | Проект «Исторические Материалы»







istmat.org


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Interesante vídeo de tanques rusos T-80...sobre todo porque ya llevan el camuflaje de invierno blanco puesto.
> Tic tac




Esperando la nieve


----------



## delhierro (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues la mayoría de la mierda que hay en España la han traído los rojos. Si Franco no gana la guerra civil estábamos recién saliendo del hambre.
> 
> Es curioso. Después de visitar algún país de Europa del Este, pocos porque esa zona la tengo poco trabajada, me he dado cuenta que han sido comunistas pero nunca rojos. Sus comunistas respetaron la historia de sus país y era más patriotas que comunistas. Aquí los rojos tienen por Biblia la leyenda negra inventada por los enemigos de España.



Si me dices a quién llamas rojos lo mismo entiendo tu mensaje. Porque para mí los rojos no han gobernado desde la republica ( y entonces solo de forma parcial ), este es el único gobierno donde puedo considerar que hay algun rojillo.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2022)

Rabioso dijo:


> *¿Ha caido occidente en una trampa rusa en Ucrania?*
> 
> _Comentario del Greanville Post: El New York Times, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses el 24/7/2022 [sic], informó que los aliados estadounidenses y europeos no podrán mantener el nivel actual de apoyo a Kiev durante un período prolongado de tiempo. A pesar de que el presidente Biden prometió apoyar a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario", nadie espera más miles de millones de apoyo para Ucrania cuando el paquete de ayuda actualmente autorizado de 54.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar y de otro tipo se agote en el segundo trimestre de 2023_.
> 
> ...




Brillante análisis!


----------



## Caracalla (26 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se ... desde que se llevan cuentas (sobre el año 2000) hay 1500 tias asesinadas por sus parejas e incontables heridas. La ETA mató 800 en 50 años y este pais era un sinvivir ....
> 
> No se si eso merece una ley ad hoc. Para la ETA hicieron varias.
> 
> ...



De las 1100 en una década, más de la mitad son extrangeras. Que un ecuatoriano mate a una ecuatoriana en Madrid no es algo que nos afecte en lo más mínimo.

Mueren más de 3000 hombres de suicido cada año.

Cien veces más importante que las 20 o 30 que supuestamente mueren por violencia de genero. Lugo resulta que casi todos los casos son relacionados con enfermadades mentales, alcoholismo o drogadicción.

Es una verguenza el puto genarismo. Deberías tener más dignidad y no apoyar la primera mierda que tu amo te mande como si fieses un perrito fladero.

Respetate.

Pd: Lo de la ETA fué una verguenza, pk mostrar miedo ante esa gentuza es algo humillante e impropio. En el país vasco se debió hacer lo mismo que han hecho los Chinos con los Oigures. Aplastar a la gentuza de las aldeas que daba cobijo a esa pandilla de engendros mata niños.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Los italianos acaban de darse cuenta que no pueden prescindir del petróleo ruso




Los discursos que duran 2 telediarios


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si me dices a quién llamas rojos lo mismo entiendo tu mensaje. Porque para mí los rojos no han gobernado desde la republica ( y entonces solo de forma parcial ), este es el único gobierno donde puedo considerar que hay algun rojillo.



Los rojos son los que provocaron la guerra civil y ahora sus simpatizantes. La cúpula actual del PSOE son rojos canónicos.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Nov 2022)

Rabioso dijo:


> *¿Ha caido occidente en una trampa rusa en Ucrania?*
> 
> _Comentario del Greanville Post: El New York Times, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses el 24/7/2022 [sic], informó que los aliados estadounidenses y europeos no podrán mantener el nivel actual de apoyo a Kiev durante un período prolongado de tiempo. A pesar de que el presidente Biden prometió apoyar a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario", nadie espera más miles de millones de apoyo para Ucrania cuando el paquete de ayuda actualmente autorizado de 54.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar y de otro tipo se agote en el segundo trimestre de 2023_.
> 
> ...



Los ejjjpertos han debido leer nuestros mensajes en este hilo, en burbuja, porque *ES EXACTAMENTE LO QUE VENIMOS DICIENDO MUCHOS,* desde marzo.

Desnazificación y desmilitarización.
Con una victoria rápida no consigues ninguna de las dos.


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> De las 1100 en una década, más de la mitad son extrangeras. Que un ecuatoriano mate a una ecuatoriana en Madrid no es algo que nos afecte en lo más mínimo.
> 
> Mueren más de 3000 hombres de suicido cada año.
> 
> ...



Estás argumentando con uno de los personajes más cortos de todo el hilo. No habrá pillado ni un tercio de lo que has dicho.


----------



## delhierro (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los rojos son los que provocaron la guerra civil y ahora sus simpatizantes. La cúpula actual del PSOE son rojos canónicos.



La guerra civil la empezo un golpe militar bastante facha, en general son poco de admitir las derrotas. Pero claro si consideras rojos a los del psoe tiene su explicación.

Los rojos son otro tipo de economia, no tiene nada que ver con rezos, quien se folla a quien y similares. De hecho cuando habia rojos gobernando paises ( ahora solo quedan 2 ) la RDA admitia los homosexuales y en la URSS era delito como en todo occidente.

Tu sigue la pista de la propiedad, y que se hace con lo que se produce, bueno con lo que producen los que trabajan ...el resto son cuentos.


----------



## NPI (26 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Al este de Bajmut el terreno está tapizado de cuerpos de ruskis a los que nadie recoge como esperando a que se descompongan y abonen el terreno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los de la PIEL FINA donde están


----------



## Neton86 (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La guerra civil la empezo un golpe militar bastante facha, en general son poco de admitir las derrotas. Pero claro si consideras rojos a los del psoe tiene su explicación.
> 
> Los rojos son otro tipo de economia, no tiene nada que ver con rezos, quien se folla a quien y similares. De hecho cuando habia rojos gobernando paises ( ahora solo quedan 2 ) la RDA admitia los homosexuales y en la URSS era delito como en todo occidente.
> 
> Tu sigue la pista de la propiedad, y que se hace con lo que se produce, bueno con lo que producen los que trabajan ...el resto son cuentos.



El golpe fue la consecuencia inevitable de años de persecuciones y asesinatos. Fue un movimiento de supervivencia física. Es como decir que lo de Ucrania empezó con la invasión de Putin. 


En lo que comentas sobre la propiedad es posible que sea así, no digo lo contrario.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (26 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo han hecho, en este hilo se ha publicado varias veces la petición de China de que se investiguen los laboratorios usanos secretos en Ucrania, naturalmente no acusan a las claras de ataque directo, la otra parte lo negaría y no serviría de nada, ademas de ser ridiculizados en público por los mass mierda.




Sí, China ha pedido explicaciones o aclaraciones a EEUU por los biolabs financiados por el DoD usano en Ucrania y en otros países, las mimas explicaciones que ha exigido Rusia, quien ha acusado directamente con supuestas pruebas (que este humilde servidor ha seguido), y algún que otro gobierno. Y ahí ha quedado la cosa. Pienso, sin embargo, que si países como Rusia, China, Irán, India, algunos países africanos, etc. y sus medios de comunicación y estamentos científicos y académicos se pusieran a la cosa otro gallo cantaría. De acuerdo, no sería fácil porque en "occidente" tienen la partida perdida de antemano, pero parece que a nadie le interesa destapar la mierda. Rusia es la única que le ha metido caña al asunto, pero claro, siempre queda la duda de donde empieza la mentira interesada, donde termina la verdad y donde vuelve a comenzar, en este caso particular, la propaganda de guerra. Me digo también que los recursos tecnológicos y de inteligencia disponibles para una superpotencia como China, o incluso Rusia, les permitiría algo más de juego que limitarse a pedir explicaciones a EEUU sobre una cuestión que debería estar en el centro del debate. Lo más top que se ha visto hasta ahora es al embajador ruso en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU (que no es poco, aunque eso no lo sigue ni el tato, ni es garantía de nada -recordemos a Colin Powell-) acusando a EEUU y a Ucrania de desarrollar armamento biológico, incluyendo diferentes cepas de SARS-CoV-2. Si esto es cierto (que se han desarrollado cepas de SARS-CoV-2 en Ucrania -tampoco sabemos a ciencia cierta que es el SARS-CoV-2, ¿acaso será una cosa distinta?-), es una puta bomba. A China y a Rusia no creo que les importe mucho ser ridiculizados por el _Washington Post_, el_ Der Spiegel_ o _El País_. Y lo que me preguntaba en el post anterior: ¿China, Rusia y otros países también "juegan" a la guerra biológica-bacteriológica o es únicamente cosa del "eje del bien"?

Y ahora solo falta que lleguen Musk-Pentágono con sus cañones "destruye-materia" (que seguramente no son para tanto, en el caso de que existan). Es todo jodidamente distópico.

Un saludo conforero ZHU DE y al resto de conforer@s!


----------



## Moderado (26 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida es subir el SMI el 60%, de no ser por eso y gracias a podemos ahora mismo muchos estarian comiendo 1 vez al dia. Jaja y no pedian las fabricas, pero eso ya les costo bastante. Tampoco las pueden pedir porque los trabajadores los acusarian de comunistas y no les votarian. Cosas de la vida.
> 
> Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida, es que los trabajadores puedan disfrutar de más permisos por hijo.
> 
> ...



Rojeras por vocación, claro.

Para ti ser Rojeras es igual a ser del Madrid o el Barsa, puro tribalismo, porque ideológicamente no hay forma de que puedas justificar a esta mierda de gobierno y llamarte rojo al mismo tiempo.

El Salario mínimo ha subido porque los sueldos se han hundido, no es mas que una medida superficial para blindar el hecho de que somos un país de trabajadores pobres. Mira como han caído los sueldos y luego me cuentas que subir el salario mínimo a 900 euros es tiene mérito, 900 es una basura que el PP fácilmente habría apoyado. En la zona donde vivo solo los alquileres son mas de la mitad de 900 euros.

Lo de los violadores lo advirtieron los propios jueces, mas de una vez avisaron que con la nueva ley los abogados podrían recurrir sus penas y reducirles la condena, avisaron mas de una vez que equiparar abuso y agresión acabaría por reducir la pena máxima en ciertos casos, cosa que ha ocurrido. Se llama retroactividad, cuando favorece al reo hay que aplicarle los beneficios de la nueva legislación. En el mejor de los casos esto es negligencia criminal, pero para ellos era mas importante sacar esta ley antes de las elecciones, en vez de corregir sus fallos garrafales.

La crisis con Argelia es orden de la embajada, pero allí siguen, en sus sillones, supongo que, al contrario que tu, los podemitas solo tienen vocación por el puestazo.



> Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida, es que los trabajadores puedan disfrutar de más permisos por hijo.
> 
> Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida, es que los ricos paguen algo más. No digo como un trabajador, simplemente algo más de lo que pagaban.



¿Qué parte de que yo no defiendo a VOX no entiendes?

Es cierto que han aumentado los permisos, para empezar, las guarderías son escasas y cuestan una pasta. No hay suficientes abuelos para ocuparse de los nietos. Por no hablar del tremendo número de mujeres despedidas o no contratadas por embarazarse o la simple posibilidad de quedarse embarazada. Pero mira, no voy a negar que es una buena medida, pero no compensa las otras decenas de barbaridades.



Los ricos van a pagar un poquito mas (3,100 millones según previsiones), por el momento ya han anunciado un aumento en defensa del 26%. 

Adivina donde irá ese dinero que van a recaudar del irrisorio aumento de impuestos a los ricos



> Y te aclaro que yo hubiera volado el gobierno cuando el psoe expulso a Alberto Rodriguez. O quizas antes cuando le acamparon delante de la casa al vicepresidente. Los vieron flojos y se cebaron con ellos. Y es que creian que esto era una democracia, fijate lo que son las cosas.



Yo no hablo de ti, hablo de los que tragan con lo que sea para seguir cobrando.



> Por mi que gane Vox y el PP, me voy a descojonar con los lloros de muchos que estan sobreviviendo a la que cae gracias a todo tipo de ayudas y parapetos que pone este gobierno. Yo no las necesito, soy rojeras por vocación y porque creo que es lo justo.



En términos generales parecido a lo que hizo Rajoy, de hecho Sánchez ha hecho cosas que Rajoy no habría sido capaz de hacer. Y todo esto con paz social, sin protestas ni disturbios. Nada beneficia mas a la patronal que un gobierno PSOE-Podemos.

por cierto ¿te acuerdas de Yolanda Díaz mintiéndonos a todos en la cara y diciendo que habían derogado la reforma laboral?


----------



## Moderado (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sobre lo del principio, en términos generales coincido. Respecto del capitalismo y las utopías izquierdistas, no. Imaginemos pues para entender esto, un mundo donde todas las naciones se han vuelto izquierdistas. En ellas no existe el capital privado, pero sí existe el comercio. Y existe éste entre naciones, por lo cual permanece la competencia, convirtiendo a cada nación en una corporación capitalista que debe proteger sus intereses. ¿Hace falta que explique más? por que cuando solo son unas pocas naciones socialistas o comunistas en un mundo lleno de otras que son 'de derechas' o mal llamadas capitalistas, es fácil abstraerse de la realidad con el conchaveo mutuo. La realidad es que si existe el dinero y el comercio, existe la competencia. Y si existe esta, de uno u otro orden, aparece 'el capital', ahora representado por una nación. Un buen ejemplo es China, nación ultra-capitalista donde las haya. Capitalismo de Estado, que es donde terminan todas las utopías de izquierdas si no desean desaparecer del mapa o convertirse en Estados lastimeros necesitados de ayudas externas para sobrevivir. Y esto es una neo-forma del feudalismo, o peor como en China, una forma de restaurar a un 'emperador y su corte' con el disfraz del Partido. Y la alternancia no es familiar como antaño, es más como la ley de la selva: el más fuerte se queda con el título de emperador mientras pueda, como los leones, mantener a los aspirantes lejos de su trono.
> 
> Espero haberme explicado bien. Y buenas noches.



Yo no hablo de que sea la visión correcta, hablo de esta idea de que la locura del decrecimiento y la regresión total de la sociedad es la ideología de la izquierda. Eso no es izquierda, es malthusianismo.

Estamos en 2022 y la idea de progreso de esta gente se basa en regresar al puto medievo, es una idiotez.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (26 Nov 2022)

[


Homero+10 dijo:


> Los discursos que duran 2 telediarios




Qué decepción!. No se podía de saber.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Nov 2022)

Neton86 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272810



cuenta inaccesible, a la nevera


----------



## Peineto (26 Nov 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> TV3 la televisión del supremacismo y el odio.
> 
> Chico, date una vuelta por España. La gente no odia a los catalanes, visto el ridículo que han hecho con el pruses lo que se piensa mayormente es que son idiotas.
> 
> ...



Acabas de meter la pata hasta el corvejón.
No soy catalán.
No defiendo ningún nacionalismo, hezpañol incluído.
No soy chico. Hice la mili con Juan Alberto Perote Pellón, un grandísimo cabroncete, por cierto.
No necesito darme una vuelta por Ezpaña, la conozco como si la hubiese parido.
No te culpo de tu odio a Cataluña, se nota que eres ezpañol y lo del odio a otras nacionalidades es algo que compartes con los ogronianos como un accidente cuasi biológico, uterino más bien.

Ceterum censeo Marcum Aurelium Antoniunum esse ignoratum.


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

*Ucrania ya tiene que movilizar masivamente a los más jóvenes y en territorios occidentales*

Ya se han formado comisiones (Документы военкомата Ужгорода.) para movilizar y reclutar en el ejército tanto a los* jóvenes nacidos en 2006* como a los que quedan y pueden servir.

La tasa de mercenarios sigue en aumento y cada vez cuesta más al liderazgo militar enemigo mantener las formaciones. Para la reorganización de las brigadas ya se hace indispensable contar con extranjeros y las movilizaciones tendrán que llevarse a cabo también en los países extranjeros donde residan ucranianos.

Veremos si ahora son tan patriotas como nos querían hacer ver.

El documento








Документы военкомата Ужгорода.







telegra.ph


----------



## Peineto (26 Nov 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Los discursos que duran 2 telediarios



A ver cuando se aperciben de que pueden vivir sin políticos. Joder que van ya para 2800 años de hacer el gil y no aprenden.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (26 Nov 2022)

Rabioso dijo:


> *¿Ha caido occidente en una trampa rusa en Ucrania?*
> 
> _Comentario del Greanville Post: El New York Times, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses el 24/7/2022 [sic], informó que los aliados estadounidenses y europeos no podrán mantener el nivel actual de apoyo a Kiev durante un período prolongado de tiempo. A pesar de que el presidente Biden prometió apoyar a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario", nadie espera más miles de millones de apoyo para Ucrania cuando el paquete de ayuda actualmente autorizado de 54.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar y de otro tipo se agote en el segundo trimestre de 2023_.
> 
> ...



Me parece correcto, Rusia no ha destruido las conexiones de suministro material y humano del ejercito ucraniano, no tiene vergüenza de replegarse a un sitio que siga permitiendo la destrucción masiva de equipo y militares ucranianos salvando así las posibles bajas del enfrentamiento directo a los rusos, desde esta posición esta haciendo mucho daño que claramente no es visible para los medios occidentales y para el avance de guerra aparentemente, es una desmilitarización lenta pero segura

Rusia no tenia/tiene necesidad de defender el territorio ganado salvo el Donbas y una parte de Jerson-Zaporiyia, la verdad que en este punto y con el abandono del norte de Jerson ya les quedan pocas bazas territoriales para jugar así como lo hizo en Kiev, Járkov y Jerson
*por lo mismo del punto anterior Rusia necesita ganar otra vez territorio para expandirse y volver al punto uno de la desmilitarización, por tanto una nueva ofensiva se debe estar preparando o simplemente quiere conquistar lo que queda del Donbas para terminar esta "operación" y esta seria la ofensiva definitiva
aunque también se puede dar el caso de que sea una ofensiva silenciosa que refuerce a la primera linea de Donetsk y terminar de conquistarlo por cansancio como ahora en bajmut pasito a pasito*

Territorialmente siempre he creído que el objetivo era solo el Donbas pero ahora podemos agregar el corredor terrestre a Crimea por Melitopol-Berdiansk y una parte de Jerson que controle el agua a Crimea, para mi seria la victoria absoluta

Si lo que dice la bbc es algo creíble, que Rusia ha perdido 9000 hombres confirma que la operación ha sido bastante controlada y cuidadosa
para contrastar, hace un mes rtve en una nota mostró que solo en militares desaparecidos ucranianos la cifra era como 37000


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2022)

Paco opinión.

El objetivo militar de Rusia en estos momentos se centra en proteger Donetskt y liberarlo, a la vez y con menor intensidad proteger Lugansk y la zona sur.

Si hay una ofensiva será en al zona de Donetsk, eso abrirá el frente y podrán cerrarlo poco a poco por el norte y el sur.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Como catalán la bandera española tanto me da, en el sentido que no ofende, al igual que la catalana, respeto ambas no se piense mal, pero respecto al himno español me da tres patadas en los huevos cada vez que lo oigo.



Joder...lo tienes todo macho...un cumulo de virtudes...

Que te habra hecho a ti el himno...que para mas cojones ni si quiera tiene letra.

Que tambien es franquista o que???

Menuda tara teneis...con la programacion "franquista" en vuestros cerebros.

El dia que le dejeis descansar en paz...abandonando el intento de ganarle la guerra despues de muerto...haremos fiesta los demas.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mis antepasados vascos conquistaron cataluña y derramaron su sangre alli los tuyos eran unos delincuentes gabachos buenos en su oficio eso si



Somos todos mas españolazos que el chotis...en fin...

Las tribus iberas...siempre a ostias entre si.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Por cierto, el chico ese que dice que la afición a conocer las armas, es cosa de gente de derechas, vive en un cliché permanente.
> 
> Yo estuve en el ejército 6 años, y entre los soldados había de todo (menos anarquistas).



No he visto mas y mejores aficionados a las armas, que la gente de europa del este.

En fin...cuanto bocachancla lleno de prejuicios idiotas.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Hay q reconocer q es cierto



Por sus santos ovarios claro...

Mira, tengo sueño...no me queda paciencia.

Mientras unos españoles sigan justificando la matanza de los que discrepen...no habra solucion para este p...lo que cojones sea esta casa de putas.

Si he dicho bien, CASA DE PUTAS...tambien los hombres se prostituyen.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Somos todos mas españolazos que el chotis...en fin...
> 
> Las tribus iberas...siempre a ostias entre si.



España es la nación más fuerte del planeta, lleva 5 siglos tratando de destruirse y aún no lo ha conseguido.

BISMARK.


----------



## Lego. (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues la mayoría de la mierda que hay en España la han traído los rojos. Si Franco no gana la guerra civil estábamos recién saliendo del hambre.



Pero ahora estaríamos vacunados contra esta segunda ola de la majadería progre. Tendríamos inmunidad de rebaño, como en Europa del este y en la mayoría de países que sufrieron la primera oleada de socialismo, allá por los años 30. Esta mutación moderna es mucho más peligrosa. La del sXX les causó décadas de miseria y represión, pero ahí siguen esos pueblos. Esta moderna que sufrimos nosotros nos lleva a la extinción.

Por eso Rusia y Hungría, por ejemplo, prevalecerán. De una forma u otra. En Europa occidental habrá un califato y nuestros escasos descendientes emigrarán o serán una minoría de segunda clase. "el mal menor" le llaman.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> creo que no, que la más española es la actual que deriva directamente de la españolísima enseña de los reyes de aragón... es aspa de san andrés o cruz de borgoña llegó a españa con la guardia borgoñona de felipe el hermoso



Que es sino la bandera de Cataluña sino una copia de la del reino de Aragon...al que pertenecio.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> España es la nación más fuerte del planeta, lleva 5 siglos tratando de destruirse y aún no lo ha conseguido.
> 
> BISMARK.



Es que oyes al personal hablar, o rebuznar sobre lo acontecido con la bandera...y dan ganas de llorar...o reir...no se, por tiempos.

Y sobre todo Franco...mucho Franco a cada momento...como todo el mundo sabe, tooooooooodooooooo lo que ha pasado desde 1975...la birria de pais que han dejado los "democratas", es culpa de Franco...

Ellos!!! responsabilidad!!!...NINGUNA.

VAMOS QUE NO LO MATARON CUANDO PUDIERON...PERO AHORA YA MUERTO, SIEMPRE LO ESTUVIERON INTENTANDO (de hecho cada dia lo tienen que demostrar al resto de correligionarios, es como un extasis rojo...), AGUERRIDOS LIBERTARIOS, TIPO ANA BELEN Y VICTOR MANUEL...bravos luchadores por la libertad...la de Iosif Stalin...la de Mao...la de ZHU.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Vamos a ver , que todavía haya gente BORREGA que se crea el cuento de los dos partidos, son partido único y se ríen de los LERDOS que se pelean por sus siglas



Joder...algo de lucidez...gracias amigo!!!


----------



## Lego. (26 Nov 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Lo de la ETA fué una verguenza, pk mostrar miedo ante esa gentuza es algo humillante e impropio. En el país vasco se debió hacer lo mismo que han hecho los Chinos con los Oigures. Aplastar a la gentuza de las aldeas que daba cobijo a esa pandilla de engendros mata niños.



Con ETA lo mismo que Francia hizo con la OAS o Alemania con los Baader Meinhoff. Si un grupo armado declara la guerra al Estado, el Estado debe ganar esa guerra usando todos los medios a su alcance, de la forma más rápida y contundente posible.

Pero ojo, que aquí no se escondían sólo en las aldeas del País Vasco. La clave era el santuario francés.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Peor incluso.
> 
> En ningún lugar llevan 35 años sufriendo este suplicio...salvo en Euskadi aunque Pachi estuvo 4 años. Pero no lo compares con esta mierda provinciana de Fachilla y León.
> 
> Ruina, caspa, curas, toros, pijos, paletos y el que vale ya se largó.



Me caguen rossssss...que estan gobernando los "rojos"...

Pero que huevazos teneis...


----------



## Epicii (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los rojos son los que provocaron la guerra civil y ahora sus simpatizantes. La cúpula actual del PSOE son rojos canónicos.



Hablar de rojos en 2022... 
Atrasa 30 años mínimo..
En todo caso la guerra civil la gano el fascismo, que de bueno les trajo? 40 años de atraso y pobreza...pero los salvo de los rojos...
En 2022 estas discusiones no tienen sentido, los rojos no existen mas, y la derecha son deficitarios neuronales que creen en el terraplanismo y que las vacunas tienen chips, etc.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Eso solo es cierto en parte. El responsable es EEUU + R.U. y sus corporaciones. Ellos si no crearon (no lo sé con certeza) infiltraron y terminaron dominando primero los partidos de izquierda y luego los de centro y derecha. Ahora vemos a todos con entusiasmo o falsos remilgos, aceptar y promover el progresismo, el LGTBI-FBI-YSUPUTAMADRE-I. La pobre realidad política española, ha terminado siendo un abanico de apariencias con un mismo objetivo.
> 
> ¿Y las personas decentes en política? pues dentro del amplio abanico político, han sido progresivamente desplazadas y apartadas de cualquier puesto legislativo o ejecutivo. Eran pocos y fueron eliminados. Y si la derecha y el centro español hubiesen sido algo verdaderamente bueno, no habría sucedido esto. Su corrupción e hipocresía indiferente fueron el lubricante ideal para llevarnos al punto en el que estamos ahora.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Con ETA lo mismo que Francia hizo con el SAS o Alemania con los Baader Meinhoff. Si un grupo armado declara la guerra al Estado, el Estado debe ganar esa guerra usando todos los medios a su alcance, de la forma más rápida y contundente posible.



¡Qué HDLGP que eres, blanqueando a los GAL y toda la mierda de las cloacas!


----------



## Lego. (26 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¡Qué HDLGP que eres, blanqueando a los GAL y toda la mierda de las cloacas!



La guerra se la declararon a Franco. Él es quien debió actuar como Francia y Alemania con sus ratas. Pero admito que lo tenía más difícil. En esos países las ratas no tenían a tanta gente dispuesta a ayudarles, ni a tantos dispuestos a aguantar, pagar o huír.

EL GAL... Tarde, mal y a rastras. Me pregunto por qué se metieron en eso. Laúnica explicación que encuentro es que también les amenazaban a ellos. Y luego empezaron a matar sociatas también, pero mira, se han olvidado de sus muertos y ahora jijijajean con los asesinos. El PSOE es mierda y convierte todo en mierda. Eso fue el GAL, mierda cloaquera.


----------



## raptors (26 Nov 2022)

Antuan dijo:


> Precioso Himno, Precioso Video.
> Un Himno que es una OBRA de ARTE ( incluso para los antirusos )
> 
> 
> ...







Eslacaña dijo:


> Se puede ser lo que sea, pero el himno ruso es, de largo, el más bonito, el de los que te erizan la piel, y hay unos cuantos que no le andan a la zaga pero no están a su altura. Y pensar que el alcohólico de Yeltsin estuvo a punto de cambiarlo.
> 
> Por cierto, y sé que más de uno me irá a la yugular, el español no es de los peores, el problema es cuando la orquesta le pone una marcha más, un tempo allegro, donde lo revientan. Es un himno para acordes más pausados. El himno de granaderos del que proviene era un tempo andante o como mucho moderato.




*No puedo estar mas* de acuerdo con _"Eslacaña"_... en que el himno ruso es el más bello de todos....




fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Preciosa la versión Rock del grupo Lyube.




*A mi parecer*, en música bella.... le sigue de cerca la _"marcha sovietica"_, ahora marcha rusa...
Que manera de marcar el paso... uffff


----------



## Caracalla (26 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Con ETA lo mismo que Francia hizo con el SAS o Alemania con los Baader Meinhoff. Si un grupo armado declara la guerra al Estado, el Estado debe ganar esa guerra usando todos los medios a su alcance, de la forma más rápida y contundente posible.
> 
> Pero ojo, que aquí no se escondían sólo en las aldeas del País Vasco. La clave era el santuario francés.



Si un Francia coopera con un grupo terrorista que ataca a España...

La respuesta es obvia.

Organizar un grupo terrorista que ataque a francia hasta que francia se avenga a razones.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Nov 2022)

Recomiendo MUCHO leer esto, no lo copipasteo porque le puse mucha negrita. 





__





*Tema mítico* : - Crisis energética europea


Si han privatizado el agua y socializado los residuos nucleares no creo que el modelo renovable sean placas en casitas Además, el 70% vivimos en pisos (y más que seremos cuando el combustible sea más caro) no es tan sencillo Por cierto @ÁcrataMagallania que se sabe del embargo al petróleo el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xenofonte (26 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Cositas que no se saben y no dejan de sorprender, Por cierto, muy buena la mítica novela El buen soldado Švejk de Jaroslav Hašek. La recomiendo.
> 
> *Yevgueny Prigozin dijo que en la PMC "Wagner" hay un batallón extranjero bajo el mando de un general retirado del ejército de los EEUU*
> 
> ...



Es una obra de arte. Desgraciadamente, incompleta.
Y una lección de historia.


----------



## terro6666 (26 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Unos regalos para los ukronazis en el frente de Luganks.
> 
> "Column of Russian T-80U tanks in winter camouflage. Filming location unknown. But earlier it was reported that they were being pulled to the Svatov direction.".
> 
> t.me/intelslava/41821



Más chatarra , lo gitanos se van a forrar este invierno.


----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Yo no hablo de que sea la visión correcta, hablo de esta idea de que la locura del decrecimiento y la regresión total de la sociedad es la ideología de la izquierda. Eso no es izquierda, es malthusianismo.
> 
> Estamos en 2022 y la idea de progreso de esta gente se basa en regresar al puto medievo, es una idiotez.



Al medievo con tecnología e inclusión.


----------



## xenofonte (26 Nov 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Si un Francia coopera con un grupo terrorista que ataca a España...
> 
> La respuesta es obvia.
> 
> Organizar un grupo terrorista que ataque a francia hasta que francia se avenga a razones.



Más sencillo.

¿Cuándo empezó a colaborar Francia con España en el tema santuario francés de ETA? Pues cuando los argelinos empezaron a poner bombas en París y el gobierno francés descubre que alguno de los del GIA que entraban a Francia a colocar bombas, estaban asentados por la zona de Valencia.

A partir de ahí, colaboración total por parte francesa.

Y con esto no quiero decir que el gobierno español tuviese algo que ver con los pirados del GIA, si no que siempre va a ser más fácil cerrar los ojos para favorecer que pase algo que me interese a tener que "crear" una organización criminal para realizar atentados en el país de al lado. Eso ya sin entrar a pensar en el rastro que dejaría tal organización.

Los yankees siguen una opción intermedia. No crean de la nada pero tampoco se limitan a cerrar los ojos. Usan toda esa red de medios de comunicación, ong, premios internacionales,... para favorecer sus intereses. Y si ven que eso no es suficiente, la CIA pone más recursos sobre la mesa.

Así, favorecen el nacionalismo ucraniano hoy en día del mismo modo que favorecieron a los Hermanos Musulmanes durante décadas, porque son herramientas útiles para sus intereses geoestratégicos.


----------



## John Nash (26 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Me caguen rossssss...que estan gobernando los "rojos"...
> 
> Pero que huevazos teneis...



Ofendes a los rojos.


----------



## Karma bueno (26 Nov 2022)

Cualquier dia vienen y te matan...

*La Policía de San Francisco propone utilizar robots para matar a criminales peligrosos*





El Departamento de Policía de San Francisco (SFPD), en California, EE.UU., ha propuesto una nueva política que proporcionaría a robots ‘licencia para matar’.
“Los robots solo se utilizarán como una opción de fuerza letal cuando el riesgo de pérdida de vidas para miembros del público u oficiales sea inminente y supere cualquier otra opción de fuerza disponible para el SFPD”, indica la petición, presentada ante la Junta de Supervisores de la ciudad.
*“Una circunstancia rara y excepcional”*

Inicialmente, Aaron Peskin, decano de la Junta de Supervisores, intentó limitar la propuesta insertando la frase “los robots no deben usarse como un medio de fuerza contra ninguna persona”, recogen medios locales.
No obstante, Peskin finalmente decidió aceptar el cambio porque “podría haber escenarios en los que el despliegue de fuerza letal sea la única opción”.
“El SFPD siempre ha tenido la capacidad de usar la fuerza letal cuando el riesgo de pérdida de vidas para los miembros del público o los oficiales es inminente y supera cualquier otra opción de fuerza disponible”, declaró a The Verge la oficial del cuerpo policial Eve Laokwansathitaya.
“El SFPD no tiene ningún tipo de plan específico, ya que las operaciones inusualmente peligrosas o espontáneas en las que el SFPD necesita aplicar fuerza mortal a través de un robot serían una circunstancia rara y excepcional”, agregó.
*Capacidades de los robots*

Según el proyecto, el SFPD dispone actualmente de 17 robots de control remoto, pero solo doce están funcionando. Si bien la mayoría de los robots enumerados en el inventario del departamento se utilizan principalmente para desactivar bombas o tratar con materiales peligrosos, los modelos Remotec más nuevos tienen un sistema de armas opcional.
Además, estos pueden ser usados en entrenamientos, aprehensiones criminales, circunstancias exigentes, ejecuciones de órdenes judiciales o durante evaluaciones de dispositivos sospechosos.
El Comité de Reglas de San Francisco aprobó por unanimidad una versión del proyecto la semana pasada, que se presentará ante la Junta de Supervisores el 29 de noviembre.










La Policía de San Francisco propone utilizar robots para matar a criminales peligrosos







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Nov 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Cualquier dia vienen y te matan...
> 
> *La Policía de San Francisco propone utilizar robots para matar a criminales peligrosos*
> 
> ...



¿Y esto, que tiene que ver con la guerra de Ucrania?


----------



## Karma bueno (26 Nov 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Y esto, que tiene que ver con la guerra de Ucrania?



Son los mismos...


----------



## Impresionante (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## y esto es todo amigos (26 Nov 2022)

Creo que me he equivocado de hilo.......a ver si encuentro el de la guerra de Ucrania.....

Supongo que la guerra estara muy "aburrida" y os poneis a hablar de otras cosas......

En fin, llega el invierno, ¿Qué van a hacer en Ucrania para resistir el frio sin luz y sin gas? Y veremos en Europa como va la cosa, yo creo que voy a ir juntando leña....


----------



## crocodile (26 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ONU VE ALTAMENTE PROBABLE QUE LOS VÍDEOS DE UCRANONAZIS EJECUTANDO RUSOS SEAN AUTÉNTICOS.
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 25 NOV, 16:03
> ...



Y qué van a hacer , van a sancionar a sus patrocinados ukronazis. ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Nov 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Cualquier dia vienen y te matan...
> 
> *La Policía de San Francisco propone utilizar robots para matar a criminales peligrosos*
> 
> ...



En la guerra de Ucrania, por lo menos los rusos, ya usan robots para matar a los ucros….que luego se extienda a la vida civil es normal en la dinámica de las cosas…


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Nov 2022)

----


NS 4 dijo:


> Que es sino la bandera de Cataluña sino una copia de la del reino de Aragon...al que pertenecio.



El *historiador* Guillermo Fatás Cabeza *y el catedrátido de heráldica* de la Institución Fernando el Católico, dependiente del CSIC, Guillermo Redondo postulan la tesis de que el emblema de las barras de gules en campo de oro proviene de la temprana vinculación del Reino de Aragón con la Santa Sede y estaría inspirado en el viaje que Sancho Ramírez (1064-1094) hizo a Roma en 1068 para consolidar el joven Reino de Aragón ofreciéndose en vasallaje al papa, documentado incluso en la cuantía del tributo de 600 marcos de oro al año. El escudo real recogería los colores propios del Papado presentes en las cintas de lemnisco de los sellos de la Santa Sede, y son visibles hoy todavía en la umbrella Vaticana.

La *leyenda *catalana atribuye su origen al conde Wifredo el Velloso (Guifré el Pilós), en el siglo ix.


----------



## risto mejido (26 Nov 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Más sencillo.
> 
> ¿Cuándo empezó a colaborar Francia con España en el tema santuario francés de ETA? Pues cuando los argelinos empezaron a poner bombas en París y el gobierno francés descubre que alguno de los del GIA que entraban a Francia a colocar bombas, estaban asentados por la zona de Valencia.
> 
> ...



La colaboración y el principio del fin de ETA vino cuando Francia tuvo un papel principal en la construcción del ave Madrid Sevilla allá por el año 92 , se podría haber hecho muchísimo más barato y con la misma velocidad metiendo Talgo en vez de trenes y tecnología francesa, además hubo máquinas alemanas que se mantenían con empresas francesas, en cuanto se firmaron los contratos con Francia se detuvo a toda la cúpula en bidart, no sé si se recuerda, en esa época cumplía el servicio militar y un capitán salido de la cantina de oficiales nos lo explico muy bien a toda la tropa, nos dijo que eran el peor enemigo de españa y todo lo que él comentaba cuadraba entonces y todavía me acuerdo de él; sobre todo el 11 de mazo de 2004 me acordé mucho de sus palabras


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> La colaboración y el principio del fin de ETA vino cuando Francia tuvo un papel principal en la construcción del ave Madrid Sevilla allá por el año 92 , se podría haber hecho muchísimo más barato y con la misma velocidad metiendo Talgo en vez de trenes y tecnología francesa, además hubo máquinas alemanas que se mantenían con empresas francesas, en cuanto se firmaron los contratos con Francia se detuvo a toda la cúpula en bidart, no sé si se recuerda, en esa época cumplía el servicio militar y un capitán salido de la cantina de oficiales nos lo explico muy bien a toda la tropa, nos dijo que eran el peor enemigo de españa y todo lo que él comentaba cuadraba entonces y todavía me acuerdo de él; sobre todo el 11 de mazo de 2004 me acordé mucho de sus palabras



Ese fue el final de ETA.

El principio fue el apoyo de USA y Francia.

USA corto el apoyo en los 80, una vez que su agente Felipe González consiguió la presidencia y metió a España en la OTAN.

Francia continuo apoyándoles hasta los 90 para obtener más concesiones económicas.


----------



## Como El Agua (26 Nov 2022)

La artillería suministrada por los EE. UU. y sus aliados a Ucrania se rompe o daña constantemente - New York Times, citando a funcionarios

Alrededor de un tercio de los obuses occidentales terminan en condiciones inaceptables para su uso.









Artillery Is Breaking in Ukraine. It’s Becoming a Problem for the Pentagon.


Ukrainian soldiers are firing thousands of shells daily, forcing the U.S. to replace gun barrels across the border in Poland.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida es subir el SMI el 60%, de no ser por eso y gracias a podemos ahora mismo muchos estarian comiendo 1 vez al dia. Jaja y no pedian las fabricas, pero eso ya les costo bastante. Tampoco las pueden pedir porque los trabajadores los acusarian de comunistas y no les votarian. Cosas de la vida.
> 
> Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida, es que los trabajadores puedan disfrutar de más permisos por hijo.
> 
> ...




_No tenia ganas de meterme en está discusión, me cansa mucho. Pero también hay que agradecer que los alquileres solo se puedan subir el 2% y no la inflación. Este año es gracias a Bildu, el año pasado no recuerdo quien tuvo la idea._


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hablar de rojos en 2022...
> Atrasa 30 años mínimo..
> En todo caso la guerra civil la gano *el fascismo, que de bueno les trajo? 40 años de atraso y pobreza..*.pero los salvo de los rojos...
> En 2022 estas discusiones no tienen sentido, los rojos no existen mas, y la derecha son deficitarios neuronales que creen en el terraplanismo y que las vacunas tienen chips, etc.



No sabías que fueras tan ignorante.

Ranking mundial España por PIB:
1975: economía número 10
2021: economía número 16

No te pongo los datos de producción industrial y deuda por no humillarte

Anexo:Países por PIB (nominal) en 1975 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


PIB - Producto Interior Bruto 2022


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La guerra civil la empezo un golpe militar bastante facha, en general son poco de admitir las derrotas. Pero claro si consideras rojos a los del psoe tiene su explicación.
> 
> Los rojos son otro tipo de economia, no tiene nada que ver con rezos, quien se folla a quien y similares. De hecho cuando habia rojos gobernando paises ( ahora solo quedan 2 ) la RDA admitia los homosexuales y en la URSS era delito como en todo occidente.
> 
> Tu sigue la pista de la propiedad, y que se hace con lo que se produce, bueno con lo que producen los que trabajan ...el resto son cuentos.



la guerra civil empezó en 1931, la república fue un régimen guerracivilista, excluyente en esencia ("las derechas" no tenía legitimidad ninguna para los republicanos de opereta del ateneo de madrid ni mucho menos para la izquierda revulucionaria, que iba a los suyo.) la guerra propiamente empezó con el aplastamiento del golpe de estado del psoe de 1934... por allí ya enseñó franco la patita, deberían haber tomado nota los rojos, las gentes de mal vivir y los azañas de la vida, los tontos inútiles más perniciosos, estos últimos, de la historia de españa.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (26 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver ... desde antes de jesucristo se sabe que una cosa es predicar y otra dar trigo. Yo nunca he votado izquierda hasta que apareció Podemos. Voté una vez en el 82 al PSOE, se vió enseguida lo que eran y ya no volví a votar hasta 2015. Ni en los tiempos de Anguita me molesté en ir a votar, por desidia mas que nada, y con Llamazares ya daban asco y pena ....   A nivel personal me iba igual con el PP o con el PSOE, no vivía ni mejor ni peor con cualquiera de ellos.
> 
> En cuanto a Podemos .... bueno ... con treinta putos diputaos han producido más leyes a favor del ganao que el PSOE en cuarenta años con 1000 ó 2000 diputados en todo este tiempo. Y leyes peleadas hasta la extenuación con los cabrones del PSOE, que hay que sacarles la criatura con forceps y casi siempre descafeinada.
> 
> ...




Genial, y currao. Nada de corta y pega


----------



## dabuti (26 Nov 2022)

*Washington reconoce ataque contra su base militar en Shadadi/Siria*





26/11/2022



> *Activistas locales y medios de prensa informaron que se escucharon la noche del viernes tres explosiones producto de la caída de misiles “Katyusha” sobre el enclave del Pentágono.*



*Hasakeh, 26 nov* Las fuerzas de ocupación estadounidenses admitieron que un ataque con misiles tuvo como objetivo a su base en la ciudad de Al-Shadadi, en el sur de la provincia siria de Hasakeh.
Las fuerzas de ocupación estadounidenses que dirigen la llamada “coalición internacional”, informaron que dos cohetes cayeron en su base en la mencionada localidad sin causar bajas en el personal.
Activistas locales y medios de prensa informaron que se escucharon la noche del viernes tres explosiones producto de la caída de misiles “Katyusha” sobre el enclave del Pentágono.
Agregaron que las tropas en Al-Shadadi y sus alrededores se movilizaron, mientras drones y helicópteros sobrevolaron la la ciudad, y se incrementó el despliegue de la milicia proestadounidense “FDS


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Los ganadores de esta guerra


La guerra supone para los soldados barro, frío y sufrimiento. Para la población, el conflicto es pobreza, muerte y todo tipo de penurias. La población de Ucrania lleva nueve meses arrastrando ese s…




slavyangrad.es











Los ganadores de esta guerra


26/11/2022


La guerra supone para los soldados barro, frío y sufrimiento. Para la población, el conflicto es pobreza, muerte y todo tipo de penurias. La población de Ucrania lleva nueve meses arrastrando ese sufrimiento, que empeora en estos momentos a causa de los apagones, las dificultades de suministro de agua y el frío del invierno. En Donbass, esa situación se alarga ya ocho años y medio. Sin embargo, en esta guerra, como en cada guerra, hay una serie de actores que están logrando exactamente lo que pretendían: explotar el sufrimiento humano para su beneficio económico. En este momento de muerte y destrucción en uno de los países más grandes de Europa, las empresas de producción y venta de armas disparan sus beneficios y animan a los países patrocinadores de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a firmar más contratos de compra para maximizar así sus ya de por sí obscenos beneficios.


Artículo Original: Antifashist

El medio estadounidense _The Wall Street Journal_ ha publicado que las principales empresas armamentísticas mundiales están aumentando la producción de lanzamisiles, tanques y munición para cubrir la creciente demanda creada por la lucha en Ucrania. El aumento en la producción se está produciendo en Europa, que en tiempos de paz está acostumbrada a una demanda modesta de sus productos. Rheinmetall, una de las mayores productoras de munición, acordó la semana pasada adquirir su competidora española para potenciar su capacidad de producción. Su director ejecutivo afirmó que espera grandes nuevos contratos para el año que viene. “Hay que tomar decisiones empresariales. Los clientes firmarán contratos con empresas que tengan capacidad”, afirmó Armin Papperger. La compañía de Dusseldorf planea duplicar su producción anual de munición de tanques desde 70.000 a 140.000 unidades al año. Este año la empresa producirá 110.000 unidades frente a las 70.000 del año pasado. La empresa también ha duplicado su producción de munición de mortero, ha aumentado la producción de proyectiles de calibre medio de 1,2 a 2,2 millones al año y su capacidad de producir camiones militares de 2.500 a 4.000.

Raytheon ha recuperado la desmantelada producción de viejos Stingers y a empleados retirados para aumentar la producción, que se había reducido al mínimo. Estados Unidos no ha realizado pedidos de estas armas desde 2008. L3Harris Technologies, que ha recibido pedidos de suministro para Ucrania por valor de 200 millones de dólares, afirmó que está extrayendo chips de ordenador de radios antiguas para fabricar nuevo equipamiento de comunicación y no perder opciones de enviar suministro a Ucrania. Lockhead Martin, por su parte, ha doblado al producción de misiles antitanque Javelin, que produce conjuntamente con Raytheon, y también ha aumentado en un 60% la producción de lanzacohetes HIMARS.

En Asia, la República de Corea planea vender proyectiles de artillería para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania según un acuerdo confidencial de suministro de armas entre Seúl y Washington.

En este contexto, los beneficios de las empresas de fabricación de armas también están aumentando. Por ejemplo, las acciones de Rheinmetall han subido un 115% desde el 1 de enero, las de SAAB y BAE Systems un 30% y un 40% respectivamente, las de Lockhead Martin un 36%, las de General Dynamics un 22% y las de Raytheon un 12%.

En el este de Europa, Polonia va a aumentar su presupuesto de defensa al 3% del PIB en 2023 desde el 2,1% actual. Según el International Institute for Security Studies, un _think-tank _de defensa basado en Londres, Lituania, Letonia y Estonia se aproximan al 2,5%. Suecia, Finlandia y el Reino Unido también se han comprometido a aumentar sus presupuestos militares. Alemania ha creado un fondo de defensa de 100.000 millones de euros. Mientras tanto, las empresas de fabricación de armas animal a los gobiernos a firmar nuevos contratos para favorecer los esfuerzos de aumento de producción.


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SSO durante la noche del 25 al 26 de noviembre de 2022

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las fuerzas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Staritsa, Strelechi, Ogurtsovo y Liptsy.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon acumulaciones de personal y vehículos blindados de las formaciones ucranianas en Stelmakhivka, Torske, Yampolovka y Makiivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Bajmut, Kleshcheivka y Soledar.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Avdiyivka, Vodyane, Krasnohorivka y Marinka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon con artillería de cañón edificios residenciales e instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Holmivske, Horlivka y Kashtanove.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones de fuerzas enemigas en Ugledar, Prechistovka, Neskuchne y Vremievka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhia, las fuerzas rusas atacaron posiciones de las AFU en Huliaipil, Olhivske, Huliaipil y Kushugum.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron puntos de tiro de formaciones ucranianas en Nikopol y Marganets, mientras que las líneas eléctricas también sufrieron daños.

▪ En el sur del frente, las tropas rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Ochakiv y Kherson






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 25 de noviembre de 2022*

República de Crimea:

▪ En las afueras de Armyansk, los medios de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron un dron enemigo que intentaba atacar las infraestructuras locales.

Belgorod región:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon los pueblos de Stary Khutor, Biryuch y el pueblo de Leninsky en la región de Belgorod, dañando varias instalaciones civiles.

Dirección de Starobel:

▪ En la zona de Kupian-Svatovka, los combatientes del 32º TROb están planeando una ofensiva en la zona de Sinkovka-Petropavlovka para llegar a Liman 1 y Olshane.

Al oeste de Kuzemivka hay combates en la zona de Novoselovka.

▪ En la zona de Liman, el mando de las AFU sigue tirando de mano de obra y equipo hacia sus posiciones desde la dirección de Kherson. Se está formando a los operadores de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Soldar la dirección:

▪ No hay cambios significativos en el frente. Los combates con el enemigo continúan en el sureste de Bakhmut (Artemivsk) y cerca de la carretera Bakhmut - Soledar.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Svatovo con artillería de cañones y cohetes. Uno de los ataques del HIMARS MLRS destruyó una clínica dental local.

Donetsk dirección:

▪ El enemigo siguió bombardeando la infraestructura civil de Donetsk, Makiivka, Horlivka y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración de Donetsk.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ El enemigo sigue trasladando fuerzas adicionales a la zona: una columna de unos 25 vehículos pasó en dirección a Orekhovo y Veselyanka.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron un reducto del 1er batallón del 65º batallón Orekhovo de las AFU con un ataque de artillería.

Frente sur: dirección Kherson

▪ El mando ucraniano retira las fuerzas de la región de Kherson, redistribuyendo las tropas a las direcciones de Starobelsk, Zaporozhye y Soledar.

▪ Un DRG ruso llevó a cabo una incursión en las posiciones del 3er batallón de la 28ª brigada de las AFU cerca de Antonivka, matando a dos combatientes ucranianos e hiriendo a otros cuatro.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Riina (26 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Con ETA lo mismo que Francia hizo con el SAS o Alemania con los Baader Meinhoff. Si un grupo armado declara la guerra al Estado, el Estado debe ganar esa guerra usando todos los medios a su alcance, de la forma más rápida y contundente posible.
> 
> Pero ojo, que aquí no se escondían sólo en las aldeas del País Vasco. La clave era el santuario francés.



La OAS era la organización que atentó contra De Gaulle y que tiñó de sangre Francia. La organización del ejército secreto. La razón de su existencia fue el rechazo en parte de las fuerzas armadas gala y en buena parte de los civiles franceses blancos de la política de retirada de De Gaulle en Argelia, que condenó a la muerte o al destierro a los *Pied-Noirs* blancos que vivía en la actual Argelia.


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## dabuti (26 Nov 2022)

*Putin se reúne con madres de soldados que luchan en Ucrania*





El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin escucha a Zharadat Agueva, de Chechenia, mientras Elena Alekseeva (izquierda), de Stray Oskol, escucha durante una reunión del mandatario con madres de elementos castrenses que participan en la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania, el viernes 25 de noviembre de 2022 en la residencia de Novo-Ogaryovo, en las afueras de Moscú. (Mikhail Metzel, Sputnik, Kremlin Pool Photo vía AP)
(Mikhail Metzel / Associated Press)
ASSOCIATED PRESS
NOV. 25, 2022 1:42 PM PT

MOSCÚ (AP) — El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, arremetió el viernes contra lo que describió como una imagen distorsionada en los medios de la campaña militar de Moscú en Ucrania, durante una reunión con algunas de las madres de los soldados rusos que luchan allí.
“La vida es más difícil y diversa de lo que se muestra en las pantallas de televisión, o incluso en internet. Hay muchas falsificaciones, engaños y mentiras”, manifestó Putin.
La reunión en el Kremlin con más de una docena de mujeres se produjo mientras existe incertidumbre sobre la posibilidad de que Rusia reanude su campaña de reclutamiento ante los recientes reveses en el campo de batalla.
Putin dijo que a veces habla con los soldados directamente por teléfono, según una transcripción del Kremlin y fotos de la reunión.

“He hablado con soldados, quienes me han sorprendido por su estado de ánimo, su actitud ante el asunto. No esperaban estas llamadas mías... me dan motivos para decir que son héroes”, afirmó Putin.


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

Id aprendiendo.


----------



## McNulty (26 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Creo que me he equivocado de hilo.......a ver si encuentro el de la guerra de Ucrania.....
> 
> Supongo que la guerra estara muy "aburrida" y os poneis a hablar de otras cosas......
> 
> En fin, llega el invierno, ¿Qué van a hacer en Ucrania para resistir el frio sin luz y sin gas? Y veremos en Europa como va la cosa, yo creo que voy a ir juntando leña....



Cuando veas que los floreros están hablando del sexo de los ángeles, es que el frente está muy parado.

Están habiendo ciertos avances en donestk de los rusos, pero de poca relevancia.


----------



## coscorron (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sabías que fueras tan ignorante.
> 
> Ranking mundial España por PIB:
> 1975: economía número 10
> ...



Si es muy común entre la gente que no conoce la historía económica de España hablar del periodo del Franquismo como si todo el Franquismo fuera el periodo de autarquia, pero no, después de la autarquia vino el desarrollismo, el desarrollo turístico y los planes de industrialización y curiosamente la creación de toda la base de infraestructuras modernas ... "Con Franco se vivía mejor" es una realidad y sobre todo se vío en esto ...





El paro estructural es el gran fracaso de la democracia en España hasta el punto de que siendo yo niño recuerdo que las promesa que hicieron ganar las elecciones a Felipe Gonzalez fue crear 800.000 puestos de trabajo, sacarnos de la OTAN pero no hizo ninguna de las dos cosas. Con la UE pasa lo mismo que con la democracia, nos ha traido desindustrialización, deuda a raudales, privatizaciones de empresas y falta de soberania ... Eso a cambio de convertirnos en yonquis del BCE. Lo mejor que nos podría pasar a pesar de que al principio sería muy duro sería salir de la UE.


----------



## Bishop (26 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Prigozhin dijo que hay un batallón de extranjeros en la PMC de Wagner, que está al mando de un general retirado del ejército estadounidense.
> 
> _"Ya he comentado que hay suficientes combatientes de origen extranjero, incluso en respuesta a una petición del canal de televisión checo neČT24, mencioné el legendario "batallón checo que lleva el nombre de Schweik". Los ciudadanos finlandeses en el PMC de Wagner no son muy numerosos, unas 20 personas. Pero por razones obvias no puedo dar información exacta sobre ellos. Por lo general, son especialistas de alto nivel, muy comprometidos y motivados. Tengo una muy buena opinión de los finlandeses en el campo de batalla. Luchan en un batallón británico (como parte de la PMC de Wagner), cuyo comandante es un ciudadano estadounidense, antiguo general de los marines" _(c) Prigozhin
> 
> ...




Coño... y si tantos especialistas occidentales tienen, ¿no pueden distraer unos pocos y empezar a volar cabezas de todos los que dirigen toda esta mierda? Igual se empezaban a replantear un poco las cosas. Ya no digo a los verdaderos causantes de todo esto en la sombra, que supongo sus buenas medidas de seguridad tendrán. Pero los mayordomos tipo Soros, Gates, Schwab, resto de "filántropos", toda la patulea de políticos de alto nivel puestos a dedo... Todo este tipo de gentuza que nos lleva al desastre debería ser algo relativamente fácil para alguien de un cuerpo de élite y con acceso a material de primera.


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

_Cazadores" al acecho: Compañero del Su-57, 2 drones futuristas rusos 'S-70 Okhotnik'

_


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Id aprendiendo.



Pobre gente y maldita guerra. Ojala termine pronto y lo mejor posible para los ucranianos y los rusos.


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Sobre la mentalidad preeuropea de la población rusa

El XII Foro de especialistas en profesiones políticas se está celebrando en los suburbios de Moscú.

Naturalmente, una de las piedras angulares de todos los debates fue la operación militar especial y las actitudes ante ella tanto de los tecnólogos políticos como de la población.

Uno de los ponentes presentó datos sociológicos del Distrito Federal del Extremo Oriente. La gran mayoría de los encuestados sigue con la misma convicción de que las tropas rusas son capaces de cumplir cualquier tarea, desde la defensa de sus propias fronteras hasta la finalización decisiva de una operación militar especial. Que son capaces de derrotar a todos. Que Ucrania tiene desvalidos frágiles y débiles a los que compadecemos por la bondad de nuestro corazón.

Y la población realmente lo piensa.

▪ Según nuestros cálculos, la parte más apasionada de la audiencia de Telegram apenas supera los dos millones y medio de personas. Son las personas que viven constantemente la agenda y que ya han conseguido sumergirse en la nueva realidad.

▪ Sin embargo, los estratos menos apasionados, que sólo cuentan con los medios de comunicación tradicionales como medio para recibir información, siguen en un estado pre-SMO, sin entender que el Estado está librando una guerra pesada y no declarada a la que tienen que adaptarse y readaptarse sobre la marcha.

Que esto es un problema lo reconoce casi todo el mundo. Porque fría, aleccionadora para el alma, la gran mayoría de la población rusa no está preparada para ello.

Y todavía no hay un trabajo de información normal y adecuado con la población. Sólo se sugieren dos formas: aumentar el prestigio del ejército a los ojos de la población y combatir las falsificaciones.

Ni que decir tiene que tales medidas sólo conducen a un bloqueo y congelación de esta mentalidad tan prosoviética...






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Otro nazi apodado Sunset se ha ido a la tierra húmeda a sus ídolos

El terrorista Dmytro Sidorko ha sido eliminado cerca de Artemivsk. Los hermanos ya han puesto el grito en el cielo por Sunset y, escupiendo saliva, han vuelto a amenazar a las madres rusas con "ahogar a sus hijos en sangre". Pero no lo harán, porque el destino de Sidorko les espera a todos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Fotos del difunto en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Los hackers de KillNet han pirateado los correos electrónicos del coronel Pavlo Fedosenko, comandante de la brigada 92 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Casi un gigabyte de datos personales de los militares de la brigada, que el comandante de la brigada solía almacenar en la nube, se ha hecho público. Fedosenko ya ha sido declarado administrativamente responsable de violar la ley de protección de los secretos de Estado por filtrar una carta en la que criticaba al Estado Mayor de las AFU tras los sucesos de Debaltseve.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Bélgica suministrará drones marinos a Ucrania

La ministra de Defensa belga, Ludivine Dedonder, ha declarado que Ucrania recibirá 10 drones navales y dos laboratorios móviles.
"Estos drones pueden detectar todas las amenazas submarinas: tanto las minas como los equipos de espionaje. Se trata de nuevas tecnologías de punta que les ayudarán mucho. El ejército belga ya dispone de estos dispositivos", dijo la ministra.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

The New York Times: "Un tercio de los obuses de fabricación occidental transferidos a Ucrania son inoperantes".

Un tercio de los 350 obuses entregados a Ucrania no pueden ser utilizados por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas. Es prácticamente imposible repararlos sobre el terreno, por lo que se envían a un centro de reparación en Polonia. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Por cierto, el chico ese que dice que la afición a conocer las armas, es cosa de gente de derechas, vive en un cliché permanente.
> 
> Yo estuve en el ejército 6 años, y entre los soldados había de todo (menos anarquistas).



Lo dice desde el desconocimiento, anda que no hay gente de izquierdas en los Clubs de Tiro y la mitad o mas de los cazadores del pais.

PD- En Nigeria despues de la guerra civil de Biafra, se prohibieron todas las armas de fuego para los civiles, en España recien terminada la guerra civil, seguia cazando todo el mundo, incluso los rojos excarcelados, que tenian prohibida la tenencia de armas.


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Donbás y bombardea las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania prácticamente a lo largo de toda la línea del frente - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Continúa el reagrupamiento de las tropas rusas para reforzar los grupos en las direcciones de Liman, Avdeevka y Novopavlovsk. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo operaciones defensivas activas en las direcciones de Novopavlovsk y Zaporizhzhya.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk, Liman y Zaporizhia, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas defienden activamente las posiciones previamente ocupadas y las bombardean con tanques y artillería.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzan ofensivas cerca de Artemivsk y Avdeevka.
▪ En las direcciones de Krivoy Rog y Kherson, las fuerzas rusas están construyendo fortificaciones a lo largo de la costa y en la profundidad de la defensa, mejorando el suministro de las unidades de vanguardia y continuando el bombardeo de artillería de las posiciones de las AFU.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron 11 ataques con misiles, siete ataques aéreos y 50 ataques con MLRS contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Instructores británicos entrenan a combatientes ucranianos

El Reino Unido está entrenando a miles de soldados nazis ucranianos en el norte de Inglaterra utilizando la experiencia del ejército británico, según un informe de la revista británica Forces News.

El curso, de cinco semanas de duración, incluía técnicas de armamento, tácticas al estilo de la OTAN y primeros auxilios en el campo de batalla. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

_La corbeta de la clase Buyan-M (proyecto 21631) "Grad" construida para la flota del Mar Báltico ha comenzado las pruebas de estado, será transferida a la Armada rusa hasta finales de año, informó el viernes el servicio de prensa de la Flota del Báltico.

_


----------



## cobasy (26 Nov 2022)

Demasiada politica nacional en el hilo de la Guerra energética en Ucrania.









Ucrania arrincona a Rusia en la decisiva guerra nocturna


La ventaja tecnológica de Ucrania en visión nocturna puede ser decisiva en la nueva ofensiva hacia Crimea




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Nov 2022)

Rusia anuncia una nueva arquitectura monetaria en África: Ghana pagará el petróleo con oro


Dos noticias de esta semana que dejan claro que estamos en pleno proceso de reorganización geopolítica que incluye una nueva arquitectura monetaria que sustituya al dólar como medio de pago de la energía (y por extensión del resto de materias primas). Por supuesto, la cosa no queda en África ya...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Nov 2022)

La OTAN no tiene prisa. Enquistarse esta guerra no es mala opción. Rusia se desangra y pierde todo su prestigio militar. En ciernes la nueva ofensiva ucra. Sostenida por la barra libre...









La OTAN promete ayudar a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario" – Galaxia Militar


La OTAN está decidida a ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse de Rusia durante "todo el tiempo que sea necesario" y ayudará a este país devastado por la guerra a transformar sus fuerzas armadas en un ejército moderno a la altura de los estándares occidentales




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Demasiada politica nacional en el hilo de la Guerra energética en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juicio de valor en el propio titular. Aseveración por demostrar. La muy otanista La Vanguardia haciendo alarde de su "imparcialidad y objetividad"


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La OTAN no tiene prisa. Enquistarse esta guerra no es mala opción. Rusia se desangra y pierde todo su prestigio militar. En ciernes la nueva ofensiva ucra. Sostenida por la barra libre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Queda negro sobre blanco.

Veremos cuál de las dos partes, lanza una ofensiva y que sea *efectiva. No vale con mandar tropas y equipos a la picadora.*


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

*No me lo puedo creer*


Paco Arnau retwitteó



EL PAÍS

@el_pais
·
22 nov.


Oficial
Crece la presión sobre Ucrania para que esclarezca la posible ejecución de 10 soldados rusos. La ONU investiga las acusaciones contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Kiev por el presunto asesinato de un grupo de prisioneros de guerra


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Rusia anuncia una nueva arquitectura monetaria en África: Ghana pagará el petróleo con oro
> 
> 
> Dos noticias de esta semana que dejan claro que estamos en pleno proceso de reorganización geopolítica que incluye una nueva arquitectura monetaria que sustituya al dólar como medio de pago de la energía (y por extensión del resto de materias primas). Por supuesto, la cosa no queda en África ya...
> ...



Una “nueva arquitectura monetaria”, si, por los cojones…
Tenéis un problema dentro de la cabeza para creeros eso…


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Queda negro sobre blanco.
> 
> Veremos cuál de las dos partes, lanza una ofensiva y que sea *efectiva. No vale con mandar tropas y equipos a la picadora.*



La “picadora” es como los “calderos” y las “fintas”, el alimento espiritual de los ilusos que se tragan la propaganda de guerra. De un lado, que en el otro también tienen la suya, por supuesto. Y no hay nada nuevo, en los noticiarios yanquis de Vietnam pasaron por las mismas fases, y con la “picadora” de facto se han quedado. Ya sabe, “no perdimos en Vietnam porque matamos a los vietcon como si fueran chinches...” es increíble lo que una mente proclive puede admitir, molinos enteros...


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


>



de esas hay muchas pero bailar un agarrao con esa cancion buff


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

De vez en cuando los britanicos de la BBC dan alguna noticia que se acerca a la realidad. @Pat 



Por tipo:
Fusileros motorizados 1675
Fuerzas Aerotransportadas 1342
Voluntarios 1050
Tanquistas 475
Infanteria de marina 451
Guardia Rusa 358
Artilleria 322
Fuerzas Especiales 316
Armada Rusa (sin infanteria de marina) 117
Otros 940
Sin datos 2265
*TOTAL: 9311*


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La “picadora” es como los “calderos” y las “fintas”, el alimento espiritual de los ilusos que se tragan la propaganda de guerra. De un lado, que en el otro también tienen la suya, por supuesto. Y no hay nada nuevo, en los noticiarios yanquis de Vietnam pasaron por las mismas fases, y con la “picadora” de facto se han quedado. Ya sabe, “no perdimos en Vietnam porque matamos a los vietcon como si fueran chinches...” es increíble lo que una mente proclive puede admitir, molinos enteros...



Solo dos cosas: Veremos quien lanza una ofensiva con resultados tangibles y la segunda, veremos quien demuestra estar más apurado por conseguir sus objetivos.

Mejor tres. Una más que no creo que te importe. Veremos cuál de las dos es propaganda y cual refleja en mayor media, la realidad.

Veremos.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los socialistas cada vez que gobiernan en España, arruinan al pais, la civilizacion seguira avanzando aunque desaparezca el PSOE.
> 
> PD- Eso de que los politicos corruptos no tienen responsabilidad alguna y el Viruelo los indulta despues de ser condenados por los tribunales, se llama dinamitar la democracia y la convivencia entre los españoles, yo no voto a ladrones.



ya estas bajandote al sur y cavandote la cueva pa vivir que esto se complica


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No se ... desde que se llevan cuentas (sobre el año 2000) hay 1500 tias asesinadas por sus parejas e incontables heridas. La ETA mató 800 en 50 años y este pais era un sinvivir ....
> 
> No se si eso merece una ley ad hoc. Para la ETA hicieron varias.
> 
> ...



pero por palabra de repudio dicha tres veces o sin hijos y a lo loco


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

Para contrastar...



EL PAÍS
SeguirVer perfil
*Washington veta la venta de productos de los fabricantes chinos Huawei y ZTE en Estados Unidos*
Historia de Miguel Jiménez Cabeza • Hace 9 h


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no se que decirte. Los cubanos, que solo comen arroz y cuatro hierbajos que pillan por el campo, viven de media 2 años más que los yankis que se hartan de hamburguesas y barbacoas ...



y fo.... lo que un yanki no fo.... en 4 vidas


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> La iglesia católica medio para que un montón de ucranianos católicos orientales (es una cosa rara, el embajador Zorrilla lo explica en un video reciente) militantes en unidades SS fueran trasladados a UK donde vivieron fenomenal.





vladimirovich dijo:


> Pues es curioso que los trasladasen a un país que no es católico



No creo que fuesen muchos miles, en el RU lo que hay es mucho apellido polaco, descendientes de los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas Polacas en el Oeste, unos 150.000 en total, de los dos cuerpos de ejercito de la Polonia Libre que combatieron junto con los britanicos en la 2GM y no volvieron a Polonia al terminar la guerra. @Cosmopolita 









Segundo Cuerpo polaco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## kelden (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> pero por palabra de repudio dicha tres veces o sin hijos y a lo loco



Joer ... divorcio, divorcio .... abogaos, negociación, acuerdo y puerta .... Un hijo con una de ellas.


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

_Las tropas rusas atacan las zonas de Konstantinovka, Novomikhailovka y Pervomaisky. Continúan los combates callejeros en #Marinka-#Donestk
Fieros combates en las afueras del sureste de #Bakhmut. Cerca de Soledar #PMCWagner vuelve a asaltar Bakhmutskoye y Yakovlevka

_


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer ... divorcio, divorcio .... abogaos, negociación, acuerdo y puerta .... Un hijo con una de ellas.



da gracias a dios de estar vivo todos los dias o algo


----------



## kelden (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los socialistas cada vez que gobiernan en España, arruinan al pais, la civilizacion seguira avanzando aunque desaparezca el PSOE.
> 
> PD- Eso de que los politicos corruptos no tienen responsabilidad alguna y *el Viruelo los indulta despues* de ser condenados por los tribunales, se llama dinamitar la democracia y la convivencia entre los españoles, yo no voto a ladrones.



Antes de soltar la consigna te deberías preguntar el porqué de que ninguno de los 6 ó 7 que se largaron ha sido entregado por los tribunales europeos.


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Hay que poner al sátrapa de Kazajistán en su lugar recordandole quien es su amo y a quien le debe favores.



Le salvan el culo y el cuello, ahora mordiendo la mano rusa, satrapas musulmanes.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Antes de soltar la consigna te deberías preguntar el porque de que ninguno de los 6 ó 7 que se largaron ha sido entregado por los tribunales europeos.



Por politica y temas ocultos a la opinion publica.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Lo dicho, es muy cansino tener que estar bregando con los of topics que van deslizando su mensaje subliminar de la agenda regre.. Por ejemplo
> 
> 
> Las élites nos quieren engañar con el cambio climático, que siempre ha estado ahí.
> ...



Ha estado interesante ver que no entiendo lo que quieres decir, que me debo expresar muy mal, no entiendes nada de lo que escribo o lees cosas que no he puesto nunca.

De todos los items que has puesto de Las Elites dicen......nunca he dicho ni uno.

Pero sí veo que el dolor viene por lo de Greta.

Sí, Greta es un subproducto de las élites para consumo de idealistas, para que tengáis esperanzas...eh y todos somos un poco idealistas, pero vamos de eso a tragarse toda la parafernalia salvadora de la tierra. Me siento y la tierra deja de rotar, deja de nacer gente y deja de morir.

Greta es una vende-humo...." a que huelen las nubes?..." es un mensaje vacío como el tuyo...."....*como Greta, y otros muchos no tan jóvenes, sepan identificar el problema en su conjunto, y puedan dar alternativas viables a largo plazo para que..*.." humo, humo, politiqueo vacío, miles y miles de páginas de proyectos, miles de comisiones de investigación.......para nada.

Greta acabará trabajando en una gran "empresa verde" o mejor en una comisión de la ONU.....para no hacer nada.

Esto estoy de acuerdo, es muy bonito, pero lo veo de otro punto de vista....no es posible por mucho que lo desees, a no ser que me des datos concretos sobre que es ...."lo *mas necesario asegurado y una sociedad en libertad y sin diferencias sangrantes"*
"Qué es los más necesario?"...para los 8.000 millones, dame datos.
"Una sociedad en libertad y sin diferencias sangrantes"....cuéntame más.

Y luego te vas al otro extremo, la Guerra Nuclear....venga, seamos serios, nunca va a haber una Guerra Mundial nuclear, como mucho se lanzarán unos cuantos misiles 3 ó 4 para poner en vereda el mundo y hacernos un poco más huelefloresamorosos, más sumisos,..........más Gretas, sóloo quieren Gretas everywhere .

Igual muero yo, tú o muchos miles de otros, pero no no habrá guerra nuclear. Juegan con tu miedo mientras te matan de otra manera......LOS CHIPS DENTRO DE LAS VACUNAS, ja,ja,ja,ja ( es broma, que luego te lo crees).....


En fin, voy a seguir viendo que ocurre con la guerra que se desvía el hilo.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Visaman ha sido condenado a entonar sin gallos y ante una comisaría por triplicado el Euzko gudariak gera mientras baila el irintzi.



y una mierda pa ti cataluña due reconquistada por el reino de navarra y ahi lucharon mis antepasados luego sanch el fuerte se a dejo en herencia a uno de sus hijos como condado y afernan nuñez le dio el ondado de castilla que sois unos ijnorantes d ehistoria de españa y tu castigado sin postre


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Id aprendiendo.



Como ciudadano de país otanista estoy dispuesto a enviarles una mierda metida en un táper y una caja de cerillas, para que se la coman calentita.


----------



## kelden (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> da gracias a dios de estar vivo todos los dias o algo



Por qué? Los divorcios acaban mal cuando no hay nada que repartir, o muy poco. Entonces vienen las tensiones y las broncas porque uno se queda en la calle. Las broncas no son por los hijos, los tios no tenemos excesivo problema para prescindir de ellos y pasar página si la situación lo requiere, las broncas vienen porque el que se queda los hijos se queda la casa ....  

Por mi parte nunca he tenido problemas para estar con el hijo .... de hecho iba de una casa a otra como la cosa mas normal del mundo y a partir de los 13 ó 14 años prácticamente vivía conmigo.


----------



## kelden (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Por politica y temas ocultos a la opinion publica.



Ya, ya .... una buena conspiración lo explica todo ....


----------



## Lego. (26 Nov 2022)

Riina dijo:


> La OAS era la organización que atentó contra De Gaulle y que tiñó de sangre Francia. La organización del ejército secreto. La razón de su existencia fue el rechazo en parte de las fuerzas armadas gala y en buena parte de los civiles franceses blancos de la política de retirada de De Gaulle en Argelia, que condenó a la muerte o al destierro a los *Pied-Noirs* blancos que vivía en la actual Argelia.



Eso, la OAS. Qué mala memoria. SAS es una linea aerea escandinava  . Lo corrijo, gracias por avisar.




Caracalla dijo:


> Si un Francia coopera con un grupo terrorista que ataca a España...
> 
> La respuesta es obvia.
> 
> Organizar un grupo terrorista que ataque a francia hasta que francia se avenga a razones.



Es una opción, sin duda. Si no tienes otro medio de presión. En cualquier caso tienes que hacer lo posible para eliminar a quien te ha declarado la guerra.

Lo que yo quería decir anoche es que combatir a un grupo armado que te declara la guerra y no es de boquilla, lo cumple atacando con bombas y fusiles, podría haberse hecho de forma abierta, que es lícito. Una obligación, en realidad. Por eso creo que el GAL, es decir, combatirles creando un grupo clandestino que opera al margen de la ley, fue una idea estúpida y quizá por eso acabó como acabó.

En todo caso, un GAL clandestino es lo que podrían haber formado particulares amenazados y extorsionados para defenderse, como medida desesperada cuando vieron cómo el Estado se ataba las manos. Quién sabe.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Nov 2022)

2 avisos al alcalde de kiev

1. Zelenski afea al alcalde de Kiev su gestión de los centros de emergencia contra los apagones

2. Por haber usado su lengua materna ruso , durante una entrevista en el canal de televisión del régimen #Kyiv , el alcalde de #Kharkiv , #IgorTerekhov , fue multado y dijo continuaría comunicándose con la gente del pueblo en ruso


----------



## Ramonmo (26 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Me caguen rossssss...que estan gobernando los "rojos"...
> 
> Pero que huevazos teneis...



La "rojez", "izquierdismo", "progresismo", o como quieras llamarlo, está compuesto de dos tipos de personalidades: la solidaria, de los que quieren mejorar el nivel de vida del común; y la sociópata, que lo que quiere es destruir la sociedad en la que ha nacido. Eso ha sido siempre así; de ahí la, en principio, extraña alianza entre gente que quiere hacer el bien con anarquistas, revolucionarios, ladrones y asesinos.

Ambas personalidades son como las dos caras de la moneda de la izquierda. Tan de izquierdas es el sindicalista que trabaja por sacar a los niños de las fábricas como el que trabaja por subvertir la relación normal entre los sexos, el abortista o el asesino etarra. Si votas a uno tienes al otro; más o menos contenido, pero lo tienes.

El problema de la izquierda es cómo reprimir su lado sociópata; es una lucha interna que tiene y hay que decir que, en todo Occidente, el lado sociópata está ganando claramente.

Lo mejor es atenerse a la realidad y a la Historia a la hora de definir las cosas. Y, si te dejas de prejuicios, la izquierda está muy claro lo que es.

Saludos.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Interesante vídeo de tanques rusos T-80...sobre todo porque ya llevan el camuflaje de invierno blanco puesto.
> Tic tac



Puede que para enero Surovikin tenga preparada la operacion *"Dnieper", *una blitzkrieg rusa, un rodillo que aplastara a la ukrowehrmacht y cercara las ciudades importantes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Nov 2022)

*Zakharova ridiculizó la declaración de Polonia sobre la pérdida del segundo cohete "caído" en el país*
Zakharova comparó a Zelensky con un misil “perdido” en Polonia


26 noviembre 2022 12:06









Algún día, los representantes de la OTAN dirán que no pueden encontrar al presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky. Así lo afirmó el 26 de noviembre la representante oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova, al comentar las palabras del presidente polaco Andrzej Duda de que no se encontraron restos de un segundo misil en Polonia, que podría volar allí durante el incidente en la frontera. con Ucrania.

https://iz.ru/1430196/kseniia-loginova/govorit-prezident-polskii-lider-andzhei-duda-poobshchalsia-s-rossiiskimi-prankerami
“Así dirá luego la OTAN que tampoco se encontró a Zelensky. Como que vieron mensajes de que él estaba, pero no pueden encontrarlo en Ucrania: estaba absolutamente allí, simplemente se cayó en algún lugar ”, escribió en su canal de Telegram.
El día anterior, Duda señaló que inicialmente había información sobre dos misiles que cayeron en Polonia en la frontera con Ucrania, pero los restos del segundo misil no se encontraron en territorio polaco. Según él, "el segundo misil fue 100%, solo que no cayó en el territorio de Polonia, sino en el territorio de Ucrania".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Nov 2022)

*El OIEA alertó sobre las consecuencias de un paro en el almacenamiento de combustible gastado en la ZNPP*
Subjefe del OIEA Chudakov: si un cohete golpea una instalación de almacenamiento de combustible gastado, resultará ser una "bomba sucia"


26 noviembre 2022 11:47


Un ataque a una instalación de almacenamiento de combustible gastado en la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye (ZNPP) podría provocar un efecto de "bomba sucia". Esto fue anunciado a RIA Novosti por el Jefe Adjunto de la Agencia Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), Jefe del Departamento de Energía Nuclear, Mikhail Chudakov, el sábado 26 de noviembre.



Las unidades de potencia y uno de los edificios especiales de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye fueron atacados por la VFU.
“Si hay combustible gastado en el sitio, que está almacenado en seco en contenedores de concreto, es suficiente para que llegue un proyectil de artillería y resultará ser una “bomba sucia”, dijo Chudakov.

Según él, la contención del depósito, que es un muro de hormigón de tres metros, no podrá resistir un ataque de artillería.




“Vi un agujero de dos metros en la planta de energía nuclear de Bushehr en Irán en un momento, en ese momento no había combustible en él. Cuando fue golpeado por un cohete, se abrió paso fácilmente y se derritió a través del muro de contención”, dijo Chudakov.


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## workforfood (26 Nov 2022)

Aquí mucha gente se confunde, esto no es una guerra convencional como la de Corea o Vietnam, y eso explica porque hay más imágenes de la primera guerra mundial que de esta guerra o en que en* todo el año de guerra* en donetsk *han tomado el aeropuerto *ni aldeas que están al lado. Por lo tanto aquí hay mucha propaganda, cuando se cita tanto al grupo wagner y a los chechenos y que al ejército ruso ni se le nombra es por algo.

Seis puntos:


La desinformación es total por ambos bandos
Aldeas que tiras una piedra desde la capital donetsk aún siguen bajo poder ucraniano.
Información de lo que hace el grupo Wagner, un grupo de mercenarios que parece que llevan la ofensiva rusa están todavía con aldeas en la periferia de la capital donetsk, de lo demás nada.
Retirada del ejército ruso de todos los frentes menos el de Donetsk y zaporiyia, que ni han tomado la capital.
¿Problemas logísticos al lado de Crimea y de la frontera Rusa?
De la OTAN entra todo sin problemas.


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## EGO (26 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La OTAN no tiene prisa. Enquistarse esta guerra no es mala opción. Rusia se desangra y pierde todo su prestigio militar. En ciernes la nueva ofensiva ucra. Sostenida por la barra libre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues claro que no tienen prisa.Si desde el principio dijeron que la estrategia era provocar que Rusia implosionara desde dentro.

La OTAN no va a escalar,por muchas provocaciones del khan Putin,porque esto haria que los rusos acabaran todos abrazando la idea de otra nueva guerra patriotica.

Si la OTAN y ucranianos quisieran tambien podrian reducir a cenizas en un par de noches la infraestructura rusa...pero provocaria lo que he dicho antes.

Putin anhela que le declaren la guerra total para salir del lodazal donde se ha metido.Por eso amenazan con armas atomicas y torturan a los ucranianos de todas las maneras que pueden,pero occidente es bastante mas listo y va a dejar que se cueza en su jugo lentamente.


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## delhierro (26 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin anhela que le declaren la guerra total para salir del lodazal donde se ha metido.Por eso amenazan con armas atomicas y torturan a los ucranianos de todas las maneras que pueden,pero occidente es bastante mas listo y va a dejar que se cueza en su jugo lentamente.



Si Putin quisiera la guerra total, la tendria en 5 minutos. Bueno quizas no porque la otan recularía. Pero Putin lo que quiere es una negociación, la quiere ahora pero es que la queria antes de empezar y la queria cuando sus tropas estaban en Kiev.

Esta "guerra" solo se entiende si la miras teniendo en cuenta la anterior, negociación y negocios.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Nov 2022)

*Las gasolineras en Ucrania se preparan para un apagón total: cómo funcionarán y qué pasará con los precios*


Las gasolineras en Ucrania planifican su trabajo teniendo en cuenta el riesgo de un apagón. Las gasolineras compran generadores diésel y algunas compran terminales Starlink. El costo del equipo adicional puede afectar los precios para los conductores.


El director ejecutivo del grupo de empresas, que tiene una gran red de estaciones de servicio, Vasyl Danylyak, contó sobre esto en una entrevista con " NV ". Actualmente, 400 estaciones operan en esta red.

“270 gasolineras están equipadas con generadores a diésel, estamos comprando otras 105. Así, para fin de año, 375 gasolineras en todas las regiones tendrán generadores… Por supuesto, eso afectará el costo del combustible. Tenemos diferentes generadores, de 50 kW y de 100 kW, consumen bastante", dijo el empresario.


No dijo cuánto subirá el precio de la gasolina. Según los cálculos de Danylyak, si los volúmenes de venta se mantienen altos, el precio del combustible aumentará de manera insignificante.

"Dependerá [de] cuánto venderá la gasolinera, si la gente conducirá. Será una buena implementación, no afectará mucho el precio. Es otra cuestión si es pequeño. El objeto aún debe funcionar". Será necesario proporcionar más enlaces estelares", dijo Danylyak.


Según él, 30 terminales Starlink ya están operando en la red, hasta el momento principalmente en los territorios desocupados, donde siempre no hay comunicación. Sin embargo, la adquisición de equipos aún está en curso.

También aclaró que la presencia de generadores en las gasolineras permitirá a los ucranianos no solo repostar en estos puntos, sino también cargar aparatos y recibir comida caliente. "Por supuesto, no tenemos alma, pero será posible cargar el teléfono, llamar a los seres queridos, recargar combustible, comprar comida", dijo Danylyak.


Fuente ukra: news.obozrevatel.com


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> la guerra civil empezó en 1931, la república fue un régimen guerracivilista, excluyente en esencia ("las derechas" no tenía legitimidad ninguna para los republicanos de opereta del ateneo de madrid ni mucho menos para la izquierda revulucionaria, que iba a los suyo.) la guerra propiamente empezó con el aplastamiento del golpe de estado del psoe de 1934... por allí ya enseñó franco la patita, deberían haber tomado nota los rojos, las gentes de mal vivir y los azañas de la vida, los tontos inútiles más perniciosos, estos últimos, de la historia de españa.



Sin duda...escasos eran los verdaderos democratas y republicanos convencidos por aquellos dias...

Nadie sostuvo a la republica...nadie es nadie...todos la traicionaron hasta su caida.

La republica fue puta por obligacion...igual que hoy la libertad.

Todos la dieron paliza tras paliza...y la violaron sin cesar.

Si uno ve un poco las fotografias de la prensa de entonces...percibe todo esto...y mucho mas.

Pero claro...para eso, hay que dejar de repetir consignas...y hay que querer ver la realidad con tus propios ojos...no que te lo cuenten...no.

Querer verlo tu...y comprender lo que ocurrio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

*Detenida la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Zaporozhye*: detalles

En la mañana del 25 de noviembre cuando las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaban sondear las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en el distrito de Pologovsky de la región de Zaporozhye, fueron destruidas grandes fuerzas de las mismas. En el ataque participaron hasta cinco batallones de las brigadas mecanizadas 65 y 110 del ejército ucraniano.

La ofensiva de cuyos problemas de preparación informó anteriormente Military Chronicle, se llevó a cabo al sur de Gulyaipole y en la aldea de Zheleznodorozhnoye (25 km al norte de la ciudad de Pologi).

Unas horas antes del ataque principal los oficiales del 3er regimiento separado de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los militantes del centro SBU "A" equipados con sistemas antitanques NLAW fueron eliminados cerca de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Sus comunicaciones fueron interceptadas por el complejo de inteligencia electrónica Leer-3.

La columna de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue detectada mediante drones Orlan-30 en la autopista T-04-01. Como era de esperar la escasez de equipo pesado obligó a las tropas ucranianas a avanzar con vehículos ligeros: en lugar de una docena de tanques se usaron los vehículos blindados británicos Husky TSV y Mastiff. El movimiento fue únicamente cubierto por dos tanques T-64BV de la 1.ª Brigada de Tanques. Acabaron destruidos por misiles guiados Krasnopol de 152 mm.

Después del bombardeo, helicópteros de combate Mi-28NM llegaron al lugar acabando con las restantes tropas ucranianas mediante cañones 2A42 de 30 mm y ATGM Ataka.

Un intento de identificar las debilidades en la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF le costó a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no menos de 40 personas muertas y otras 200 resultaron gravemente heridas. Muchos de estos "300" fueron abandonados por sus camaradas durante la precipitada retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los campos entre Gulyaipole y Dorozhnyanka.

@milcronicas


----------



## delhierro (26 Nov 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> La "rojez", "izquierdismo", "progresismo", o como quieras llamarlo, está compuesto de dos tipos de personalidades: la solidaria, de los que quieren mejorar el nivel de vida del común; y la sociópata, que lo que quiere es destruir la sociedad en la que ha nacido. Eso ha sido siempre así; de ahí la, en principio, extraña alianza entre gente que quiere hacer el bien con anarquistas, revolucionarios, ladrones y asesinos.
> 
> Ambas personalidades son como las dos caras de la moneda de la izquierda. Tan de izquierdas es el sindicalista que trabaja por sacar a los niños de las fábricas como el que trabaja por subvertir la relación normal entre los sexos, el abortista o el asesino etarra. Si votas a uno tienes al otro; más o menos contenido, pero lo tienes.
> 
> ...



La izquierda es .....que la riqueza producida con el esfuerzo de los de abajo , no acabe al 70-80% en manos de los de arriba. No hay más.

El rollo de los abortistas ( los fachas de aqui abortaban hasta con Franco se piraban a Londres y tan felices ) , los rezos, nos pervierten a los nenes , los maricas son malos o son seres de luz, la moral religiosa etc..... No tiene nada que ver con la izquierda. De hecho hay ejemplos de todo eso en la izquierda y la derecha.

Lo único que se podria aducir es que la izquierda, igual que pretende ( o deberia pretender ) igualar las condiciones sociales, debe estar en contra que las ricas puedan abortar y las pobres no, o que si los dirigentes se montan sus orgias los de abajo no sean lapidados por hacer lo mismo.


----------



## weyler (26 Nov 2022)

escuadron orco aniquilado


----------



## manodura79 (26 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pues claro que no tienen prisa.Si desde el principio dijeron que la estrategia era provocar que Rusia implosionara desde dentro.
> 
> La OTAN no va a escalar,por muchas provocaciones del khan Putin,porque esto haria que los rusos acabaran todos abrazando la idea de otra nueva guerra patriotica.
> 
> ...



"Reducir en un par de noches la infraestructura rusa". ¿Con qué munición no atómica haces eso? ¿Sabes el tamaño que tiene Rusia? ¿O sólo te refieres a la parte del Dombás?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Estados Unidos y sus aliados están tratando activamente de presionar a Kiev a negociar con Moscú, pero están encontrando una fuerte resistencia por parte de Zelenskiy.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## arriondas (26 Nov 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> "Reducir en un par de noches la infraestructura rusa". ¿Con qué munición no atómica haces eso? ¿Sabes el tamaño que tiene Rusia? ¿O sólo te refieres a la parte del Dombás?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Los rusos y los estadounidenses saben perfectamente que la única forma de cargarse toda la infraestructura de su adversario es con armas nucleares, aunque ello llevaría irremediablemente a la MAD. Lo demás son pajas mentales.


----------



## EGO (26 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si Putin quisiera la guerra total, la tendria en 5 minutos. Bueno quizas no porque la otan recularía. Pero Putin lo que quiere es una negociación, la quiere ahora pero es que la queria antes de empezar y la queria cuando sus tropas estaban en Kiev.
> 
> Esta "guerra" solo se entiende si la miras teniendo en cuenta la anterior, negociación y negocios.



Esta guerra solo se entiende si no eres un rojazo como tu,votonto de podemos.

Tu no puedes entender esta guerra y por eso no aciertas ni una...como los demas que pululan por este hilo inventado autoestimita macaca.

No va a haber ninguna negociacion.No se va a permitir a Rusia otro bocado mas a Ucrania porque si no se da pie a que dentro de 5 años regresen a por otro bocado mas.A los ucranianos no le sale de los huevos negociar y si zerdensky intenta algo parecido lo van a colgar en medio de Kiev como a Mussolini.

Da igual que la OTAN o paises como Alemania esten infiltrados por traidores a sueldo de Moscu y tuvieran pactado la entrega de media Ucrania con Putin.La invasion ha provocado una serie de eventos que no se esperaba ni Dios.Los chads ucranianos han decidido luchar por su supervivencia y ni zerdensky,ni Biden,ni Putin ni nadie saben ahora como salir de esta.

Yo encantado.La horda euroasiatica bolchevique esta siendo destruida solo porque algunos iluminados no tuvieron en cuenta el tamaño de los cojones de los ucranianos.







Ya dijo el tito Adolfo que entrar en una guerra es como entrar en una habitacion a oscuras.No sabes lo que te vas a encontrar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Armenia informa de otra escalada de la situación en la frontera con Azerbaiyán.
Después de una breve escaramuza, la situación volvió a ser estable.
#Armenia #Azerbaiyán

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Las unidades de energía de la central nuclear de Khmelnytsky en el oeste de Ucrania que se apagaron por emergencia el 23 de noviembre, se vuelven a conectar al sistema de energía del país - Gauleiter de la región de Khmelnytsky Sergey Gamaly


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pobre gente y maldita guerra. Ojala termine pronto y lo mejor posible para los ucranianos y los rusos.



*"Derribaron las puertas, desnudaron a los sacerdotes y amenazaron": la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana contó los registros del SBU en iglesias y monasterios*

Hoy, 11:34 am.

El Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) llevó a cabo registros en varias iglesias y monasterios de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana, incluidos los pertenecientes a la diócesis de Chernivtsi y Bucovina. El archimandrita Nikita (Storozhuk) se refirió a uno de los registros, citado por la prensa ucraniana.

Del relato del clérigo se desprende que los agentes ucranianos se comportaron de forma violenta y que el propio registro se llevó a cabo con métodos opresivos. Por cierto, la búsqueda duró 12 horas.

A las 7 de la mañana, los agentes del SBU derribaron las puertas y levantaron a muchos de los monjes de sus camas. Nos sacaron de nuestras habitaciones, nos pusieron contra la pared, nos desnudaron y nos fotografiaron. Gracias a Dios, no hubo disparos, aunque hubo amenazas, dijo el archimandrita Nikita.

Anteriormente se supo que se realizaron una serie de registros en Kiev-Pechersk Lavra y en otros monasterios ortodoxos de Ucrania. Antes, las autoridades entregaron las sospechas al metropolitano Ionafan de Tulchyn y Bratslav. Hay rumores en Ucrania de que el siguiente paso de las autoridades puede ser la confiscación de la Lavra Pechersk de Kiev e incluso la prohibición total de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana. Por cierto, ya se ha presentado un proyecto de ley para prohibir la UOC en la Rada Suprema de Ucrania por parte de diputados nacionalistas.

La persecución de la Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana es una prueba más de la transformación final de la Ucrania moderna en un estado totalitario nazi con métodos medievales. ¿Qué tienen que decir ahí los liberales occidentales y nacionales y los defensores de los "derechos humanos"? Cuando se combatieron las sectas totalitarias en Rusia, causó gran indignación entre los liberales preocupados por la "libertad de religión". Me pregunto qué dirán ahora que las autoridades ucranianas persiguen a la Iglesia Ortodoxa canónica con millones de creyentes, y sin razón alguna.

Mientras tanto, la represión de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana representa un componente importante de la ulterior "desrusificación" de Ucrania. Los directores occidentales de la locura que está ocurriendo en Ucrania están planeando borrar por completo la memoria histórica de los ucranianos, lo que también requiere medidas brutales contra la iglesia.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX mientras.......

*El Papa: 9 meses después del inicio de los combates, la situación obliga a las autoridades ucranianas a tomar decisiones con visión de futuro*
Hoy, 10:13 am.

Desde el extranjero se ha hecho otro llamamiento a Kiev para que evalúe con seriedad la situación del país. Esta vez, el jefe de la Iglesia Católica Romana, Francisco, hizo un llamamiento similar.

*El Papa deja claro que la negativa de las autoridades de Kiev a adoptar una visión realista de la situación puede tener consecuencias verdaderamente fatales para ellas.*

Francisco dijo que, tras nueve meses de combates, la situación obliga a las autoridades ucranianas a *tomar decisiones* con visión de futuro tanto para la paz como para el desarrollo de la economía.

Los expertos occidentales que comentan las palabras del Papa afirman que Francisco está dejando muy claro que si las autoridades ucranianas persisten y declaran su voluntad de "continuar la guerra hasta que Rusia sea derrotada", la situación puede llegar al desmantelamiento final de, al menos, la economía ucraniana. Puede que Occidente esté dispuesto a inyectar un sinfín de decenas de miles de millones de dólares para hacer frente a Rusia a manos de los ucranianos, pero sus propias reservas no son ilimitadas, por lo que el jefe de la Iglesia Católica Romana está dejando claro a Zelensky que no cabe esperar una ayuda infinita. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que en Occidente han vuelto a revisar las previsiones sobre la dinámica del PIB ucraniano: la economía ucraniana en 2023 puede perder nada menos que el 36,4% de su nivel en 2021. Anteriormente, la previsión era de un 35% de pérdidas.

Comentando la declaración de Francisco, los expertos de Reuters escribieron que el pontífice estaba pidiendo a Kiev "hacer concesiones para poner fin a la guerra".

*El Papa Francisco: 'Rezaré por el fin de la guerra'.*


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

*Mediodía de hoy, 26 de Noviembre - Ataques con misiles contra objetivos en Dnipropetrovsk*
Hoy, 13:25


https://topwar.ru/205775-raketnye-udary-naneseny-po-obektam-v-dnepropetrovske.html


tr dee
*
Este mediodía se produjeron potentes explosiones en Dnipropetrovsk. Casi simultáneamente, comenzaron a oírse las alarmas antiaéreas en la región. Un poco más tarde, las alertas aéreas comenzaron a sonar en varias regiones más del este de Ucrania: en las regiones de Jarkov, Poltava, así como en los territorios de Donbas y Zaporizhzhya controlados por Kiev.

En la propia Dnipropetrovsk se produjo un incendio tras una gran explosión. *El gobernador de Kiev, Borys Filatov, confirmó el hecho de la llegada de misiles al centro regional. Según el jefe de la administración de la ciudad, *varias subestaciones transformadoras de la ciudad fueron destruídas a causa del ataque. En Dnipropetrovsk se ha cortado la electricidad.

Además de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, parece que se han lanzado ataques contra las zonas controladas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kherson. *La publicación ucraniana 'Strana' informó en su canal de Telegram sobre las incursiones en Chornobaivka, cerca de Kherson. *Anteriormente, cuando el contingente ruso estaba estacionado allí, los ataques a Chernobayivka fueron llevados a cabo por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Ahora es el equipo ucraniano el que está en llamas.*

Desde 10 de octubre Rusia lanza ataques masivos con misiles contra la infraestructura energética de Ucrania. Fueron una respuesta a los ataques terroristas y sabotajes de los servicios especiales ucranianos en territorio ruso.

Mientras tanto, Ukrenergo afirma que, a pesar de la intensificación del trabajo de los técnicos, sigue habiendo un déficit de energía del 25-30% en Ucrania. Esto significa que continuarán los cortes de energía de emergencia en los edificios residenciales y las instalaciones de infraestructura.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos y sus aliados están tratando activamente de presionar a Kiev a negociar con Moscú, pero están encontrando una fuerte resistencia por parte de Zelenskiy.
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



puesn la va a dar una repentitis al farlopenski en nada


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> creo que no, que la más española es la actual que deriva directamente de la españolísima enseña de los reyes de aragón... es aspa de san andrés o cruz de borgoña llegó a españa con la guardia borgoñona de felipe el hermoso



La Cruz de San Andres, fue oficial hasta la II Republica Española, pero sigue siendo usada en el ejecito del Aire, hay mucha historia y mucha sangre derramada, tras esa bandera, representa muy bien la generosidad y la hidalguia española para defender el catolicismo, por todo el planeta.



*"Pelearon todos, desde el duque de Alba, grande de España a Pizarro, guardador de puercos. Pelearon hidalgos y labriegos, pastores y burgueses, bachilleres y magnates, clérigos y pícaros, escribanos y caballeros. Pelearon los hijos de todas las regiones de España. Pelearon Garcilaso, Ercilla, Cetina, Alcázar, Cervantes, Lope de Vega, Calderón, peleo un pueblo entero sin distinción de clases, patrias, quehaceres, profesiones o riquezas.
Pelearon sobre los Andes y al pie de los Alpes, en las llanuras del Po y en la altiplanicie mejicana, junto al Tíber, frente al Papa, y junto al Mapocho, frente a Arauco, a orillas del Río de la Plata y del Danubio, del Elba y del Tajo, del Orinoco y del Escalda, en Pavía y en Cuzco, en las Alpujarras y en las selvas amazónicas, en Túnez y Amberes, en el golfo de Lepanto y ante las costas de Inglaterra, en Navarino y en las Terceras, en la Goleta y en la Habana, en Argel y en Filipinas, en Lombardía, en Nápoles, en los cuatro puntos cardinales de Francia, y en los Países Bajos, en Portugal, en África, en Alemania y en Irlanda...Fueron decenios y decenios de duros y ásperos combates en los más variados y alejados teatros de batalla, contra los más diversos pueblos y en todos los climas, culturas y mares de la tierra." *




PD- La bandera imperial española, la enseña de combate española, que ha ondeado en todos los continentes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Foto de cabecera del teléfono de un militante ucraniano. 
Hay un casco con los símbolos de las SS junto la bandera albanesa (aparentemente para ofender a los serbios simpatizantes de Rusia) y el lema "Repitamos la Koliyivshchyna" (el levantamiento de los Haidamaks contra la Commonwealth). Parece bastante ridículo considerando cómo los natsiks ucranianos se humillan frente a los polacos hoy en día.
El "Héroe" de la imagen ya ha sido desnazificado por el ejército ruso.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

El que acaba de utilizar la palabra "orco" y encima pasa de avisar con spoilers, al puto ignore.

Y me voy a fumar un purito por tu desaparición.


----------



## Lego. (26 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos y sus aliados están tratando activamente de presionar a Kiev a negociar con Moscú, pero están encontrando una fuerte resistencia por parte de Zelenskiy.
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Dudo que Zelensky tenga la mínima palanca para oponerse a cualquier cosa que le "pidan" desde el pentágono. Tampoco parece que la OTAN quiera negociar nada de momento, vistas las declaraciones y el ardor guerrero de políticos occidentales. 

Apostaría a que se trata de una pose para disimular la total sumisión de Ucrania de cara a su rebaño.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> ¿Problemas logísticos al lado de Crimea y de la frontera Rusa?



Eso es parcialmente falso, en Crimea hay tráfico y se pasa sin problemas, solo que el tráfico está todavía gestionado por las autoridades de la region por las reparaciones del puente. del resto de la frontera rusa, los únicos problemas son los bombardeos esporádicos contra Belgorod y algunas localidades fronterizas, que ya han resultado en varios muertos y heridos (Y putin parece que no ha tomado nota, solo hacer obras de refuerzos en la frontera y poco mas)


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Dudo que Zelensky tenga la mínima palanca para oponerse a cualquier cosa que le "pidan" desde el pentágono. Tampoco parece que la OTAN quiera negociar nada de momento, vistas las declaraciones y el ardor guerrero de políticos occidentales.
> 
> Apostaría a que se trata de una pose para disimular la total sumisión de Ucrania de cara a su rebaño.



Zelensky no pinta nada. Solo es una marioneta en manos de las bandas terroristas nazis ucranianas.

El sabe de sobra que si no hace lo que estas bandas le dicen, morirá junto a su familia.


----------



## Ultimate (26 Nov 2022)

__





Cargando…






topwar.ru




*Prensa china: la introducción de un precio máximo en el petróleo ruso beneficia solo a los Estados Unidos*
_Hoy, 12:13








*Los países de la UE no pueden ponerse de acuerdo sobre la introducción de un precio máximo para el petróleo ruso, mientras que el 5 de diciembre entra en vigor un embargo parcial a sus importaciones*. Li Haidong, profesor del Instituto de Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad de Asuntos Exteriores de China, en un artículo para el periódico Global Times, expresó la opinión de que *las nuevas restricciones de la UE sobre los recursos energéticos rusos dañarían tanto a Moscú como a Bruselas. Y Estados Unidos volverá a ser el principal beneficiario de una nueva ronda de guerra económica entre los países de la eurozona y Rusia*. El profesor señala que los desacuerdos sobre este tema en la Comisión Europea indican que Europa comprende cada vez más y expresa su descontento con el hecho de que* todas las nuevas restricciones introducidas contra la Federación Rusa a sugerencia de Washington están provocando un boomerang en la economía de la eurozona, mientras que prácticamente no afectan a los Estados Unidos. *

En la última reunión de la CE sobre el tema de fijar un precio tope, Polonia y los países bálticos insistieron en una cifra de 30 dólares por barril de petróleo importado de Rusia. Mientras que otros miembros de la UE, más dependientes de las materias primas rusas, o percibiendo ingresos del transporte marítimo (Chipre, Grecia y Malta), insisten en un listón más alto de 65 e incluso 70 dólares.

*Estados Unidos fue el primero en hablar de la necesidad de controlar el precio del petróleo ruso*, luego por iniciativa de Washington en la plataforma del G7. Al mismo tiempo, por sugerencia de la Secretaria del Tesoro de EE.UU., Janet Yellen, se consideró un límite de precio en el rango de $40 a $60 por barril. Se expresaron opiniones para la introducción de un techo más bajo, pero aún no se ha tomado la decisión oficial.

*Al mismo tiempo, Moscú ha declarado repetidamente que no suministrará materias primas a países que limiten artificialmente su precio de mercado*. *En tal situación, los países de la UE, ante la escasez de petróleo y productos derivados del petróleo, cuyo suministro de la Federación Rusa está previsto que se limite en febrero del próximo año, se verán obligados a comprar materias primas de los Estados Unidos. Naturalmente, como ya está ocurriendo con el GNL estadounidense tras el cese casi total de las importaciones de gas ruso a Europa, a un precio mucho más elevado.*

La táctica de Washington es incitar a los países europeos a la vanguardia de la provocación de Rusia mientras EE.UU. se esconde detrás de ellos y cuenta el dinero mientras Bruselas y Moscú toman represalias entre sí, explica Li Haidong.

La introducción de restricciones de precios en las materias primas rusas afectará tanto a Rusia como a los países de la UE, y estos últimos serán los que más sufrirán, el profesor está seguro. Además, tales restricciones sin duda tendrán un impacto negativo en todo el mercado energético mundial.

Autor:Alejandro Grigoriev _


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Dudo que Zelensky tenga la mínima palanca para oponerse a cualquier cosa que le "pidan" desde el pentágono. Tampoco parece que la OTAN quiera negociar nada de momento, vistas las declaraciones y el ardor guerrero de políticos occidentales.
> 
> Apostaría a que se trata de una pose para disimular la total sumisión de Ucrania de cara a su rebaño.



Personalmente creo que tienes toda la razón.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Nov 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> La artillería suministrada por los EE. UU. y sus aliados a Ucrania se rompe o daña constantemente - New York Times, citando a funcionarios
> 
> Alrededor de un tercio de los obuses occidentales terminan en condiciones inaceptables para su uso.
> 
> ...



Es probable que eso se deba que se usan de forma continua a sus alcances máximo de tiro para reducir el riesgo de contrabatería. 
Las cargas máximas acortan mucho la vida de los cañones y suponen enormes sobreesfuerzos sobre unas piezas que no fueron diseñadas para un uso intensivo 
Conviene tener en cuenta que la doctrina de la OTAN favorece el uso del apoyo de fuego aéreo sobre el terrestre, que casi se considera subsidiario o secundario.
A fin de cuentas la OTAN está acostumbrada a combatir solo con enemigos del tercer mundo, sin defensa aérea. Es como el abusón del cole que solo se mete con los débiles. 









La España que perdimos


¿Cómo sería España si las imposiciones ideológicas y los intereses espurios de los grupos de interés no hubieran reducido su crecimiento?



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Los expertos polacos no encontraron restos del segundo misil ucraniano que supuestamente cayó en Polonia.
#Europa

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## workforfood (26 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Eso es parcialmente falso, en Crimea hay tráfico y se pasa sin problemas, solo que el tráfico está todavía gestionado por las autoridades de la region por las reparaciones del puente. del resto de la frontera rusa, los únicos problemas son los bombardeos esporádicos contra Belgorod y algunas localidades fronterizas, que ya han resultado en varios muertos y heridos (Y putin parece que no ha tomado nota, solo hacer obras de refuerzos en la frontera y poco mas)



No me has entendido se dice que la ofensiva rusa no funciona por problemas logísticos, por eso he dicho que lo he puesto en duda. cómo cojones va a haber problemas logísticos si Ucrania está en la frontera rusa, es que no hay ningún país intermedio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Vehículo blindado británico Husky TSV anteriormente en servicio en el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Pushilin anunció el avance de las tropas rusas a lo largo de toda la línea del frente.

“Estamos avanzando en casi toda la línea del frente, y nuestras unidades están trabajando en condiciones difíciles, incluidas las climáticas, pero avanzan de todos modos”, dijo el jefe de la DPR.

Según Pushilin, los ataques contra objetivos ucranianos tienen un efecto positivo en la situación en el frente.

@anna_noticias


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Eslovaquia entregó varios cañones autopropulsados _Dana_ más a Ucrania

Testigos presenciales publicaron imágenes del tren.

▪Artillería autopropulsada sobre ruedas ShKH vz. El calibre 77 "Dana" de 152 mm se basa en el Tatra T815.

▪Características principales: campo de tiro de hasta 20 km; peso 30 toneladas; rango de crucero de hasta 650 km, tripulación de 6 personas.

▪Desarrollado por Checoslovaquia en 1976 y producido de 1980 a 1989.

Ahora están siendo reemplazados por sistemas de artillería más modernos.

Por cierto, ShKH vz. 77 "Dana" se probó en la URSS, pero no fueron rechazados por el ejército soviético.

Desde el comienzo de la operación especial Ucrania ha recibido más de dos docenas de sistemas de artillería Dana.

@anna_noticias


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Estados Unidos ofreció a Ankara "calmar" a los kurdos sin una operación militar

Tras el ataque aéreo turco a las posiciones del PKK en Siria, Washington presentó una propuesta para retirar las fuerzas kurdas a 30 km de la frontera, informó el diario Hürriyet.

Se llevaron a cabo varias negociaciones bilaterales sobre este tema: entre los jefes de los estados mayores de los Estados Unidos y Turquía, así como entre el embajador estadounidense y el jefe del Ministerio de Defensa turco, Hulusi Akaru.

"Conociendo la determinación del presidente Erdogan, los estadounidenses han tomado medidas para resolver este problema sin una operación terrestre".

▪El norte de Siria ahora está bajo el control de Estados Unidos.

En este sentido, las palabras de Erdogan sobre su disposición a lanzar una operación militar terrestre causaron una preocupación excesiva en el Pentágono.

@anna_noticias


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Rotación de soldados ucranianos en Bakhmut.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rotación de soldados ucranianos en Bakhmut.
> 
> @anna_noticias
> 
> ...



Virgen Santísima, el más joven tiene 50 años.


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

Zerohedge
*La ropa se acumula en los almacenes de Bangladesh mientras colapsan las importaciones occidentales*
POR TYLER DURDEN
VIERNES, NOV 25, 2022 - 09:30 PM
Hace exactamente medio año, el 23 de mayo, advertimos que como el "efecto látigo" terminaría con una explosión, y como los inventarios pasarían de cero a tener un exceso masivo, los precios estaban "a punto de caer por un precipicio". Bueno, con las órdenes de compra cayendo por un precipicio, y con las tasas de portacontenedores cayendo al ritmo más rápido registrado a medida que la demanda de importaciones chinas se ha evaporado en los Estados Unidos ...







... esto es precisamente lo que estamos viendo ahora, y como informa el FT, con los inventarios estadounidenses en caída libre en medio de un colapso de la demanda interna, la *ropa se está acumulando en los almacenes de Bangladesh a medida que los consumidores se aprietan el cinturón en los Estados Unidos, Europa y otros grandes mercados.* 


Citando a los fabricantes, el Financial Times señala que los pedidos en el mayor exportador de prendas de vestir del mundo después de China se habían desacelerado desde julio debido a la guerra en Ucrania y las sanciones a Rusia, y su impacto en la inflación, las tasas de interés y las hipotecas en todo el mundo.

"Todo ha subido, por lo que el presupuesto de ropa se ha reducido", dijo Faruque Hassan, presidente de la Asociación de Fabricantes y Exportadores de Prendas de Vestir de Bangladesh, al Financial Times. "Es por eso que algunas de las marcas, algunos de los importadores han ralentizado sus pedidos". Hassan dijo que*algunos minoristas habían pedido a los proveedores de Bangladesh que dejaran de fabricar prendas o que retrasaran los envíos hasta tres meses.*

"Eso está teniendo un gran impacto porque todas nuestras fábricas... han comprado tela para producir las prendas y ahora están teniendo una grave crisis".


En otras palabras, estamos viendo no solo el efecto látigo inverso, sino que se desatan toros secundarios más pequeños a medida que la mariposa de la próxima recesión global agita sus alas.

*Y también está a punto de tener profundas consecuencias políticas:* la caída de la demanda mundial de ropa se produce cuando el gobierno bangladesí de Sheikh Hasina Wazed, que se enfrenta a elecciones el próximo año, lidia con precios más altos para el gas importado, lo que lleva a cortes de energía que han afectado a algunos productores de prendas de vestir. El opositor Partido Nacionalista de Bangladesh ha organizado grandes manifestaciones en las últimas semanas en un intento por capitalizar el descontento con una economía debilitada antes de la votación.

Sigue en:
La ropa se acumula en los almacenes de Bangladesh a medida que las importaciones occidentales colapsan | Cobertura cero (zerohedge.com)


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Nov 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> La artillería suministrada por los EE. UU. y sus aliados a Ucrania se rompe o daña constantemente - New York Times, citando a funcionarios
> 
> Alrededor de un tercio de los obuses occidentales terminan en condiciones inaceptables para su uso.
> 
> ...





Roedr dijo:


> No sabías que fueras tan ignorante.
> 
> Ranking mundial España por PIB:
> 1975: economía número 10
> ...



España creció en los años 60 más que en 40 años de socialdemocracia liberticida y totalitarismo del pensamiento débil., desde 1982 a 2022

el ritmo medio de crecimiento de la economía española en el franquismo fue del 4,5% y durante entre 1959 y 1972 del 7,5%

España, desde que el despreciable zapatero impusiera sus doctrinas de-genero. y la feminazis se han hecho con el control de la sociedad, ha perdido un 11,5% de PIB entre 2008 y principio de 2022

Incluso la agonizante Uropa ha crecido en ese periodo un 11% y USA un 30% 

La brecha que nos separa ahora de USA se ha incrementado un 46% y con Uropa un 26%

BIBA el gobierno de progreso feminista que nos lleva derechitos al abismo









40 años perdidos en la economía española


Es difícil hablar de éxito cuando el crecimiento medio anual del PIB durante 40 años es tan sólo de un 1,2 %, si se deflacta el PIB con la inflación, se ha destruido más de la mitad de la industria, especialmente la pesada y la más productiva, y los salarios reales de los trabajadores del...



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Virgen Santísima, el más joven tiene 50 años.



Con niños esperando que su padre vuelva a casa. Si los que toman las decisiones tuvieran estos problemas Ucras y Rusos vivirían amigablemente.


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Con niños esperando que su padre vuelva a casa. Si los que toman las decisiones tuvieran estos problemas Ucras y Rusos vivirían amigablemente.



Tengo un sobrino de 16 años y yo lo pienso a cada momento: me pillan en esas y el primer día lo engancho y me lo llevo al extranjero, que es mejor dormir en un cajero que meterlo en esa mierda.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Instalación militar fue atacada en Dnepropetrovsk

Las autoridades locales informan de un ataque con misiles de crucero.

Al mismo tiempo, no se anunció ninguna alerta aérea en la región.

@anna_noticias


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Le salvan el culo y el cuello, ahora mordiendo la mano rusa, satrapas musulmanes.



No tenéis mas que la violencia para hacer “amigos”…eso es lo único que ofrece Rusia a Kazajistán…


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Tengo un sobrino de 16 años y yo lo pienso a cada momento: me pillan en esas y el primer día lo engancho y me lo llevo al extranjero, que es mejor dormir en un cajero que meterlo en esa mierda.



Es lo que han hecho todos los que han podido. Pero desgraciadamente es más difícil de lo que parece. Si no tienes suficientes recursos, y suficiente suerte, terminas sin el crío.


----------



## EGO (26 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rotación de soldados ucranianos en Bakhmut.
> 
> @anna_noticias
> 
> ...



Gloria a esos valientes ucranianos.Cada uno de esos habra mandado al infierno a decenas de violadores y asesinos reclutados por wagner.


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

*Cabaña hecha con palés*


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los rojos son los que provocaron la guerra civil y ahora sus simpatizantes. La cúpula actual del PSOE son rojos canónicos.



Son los hijos, nietos y bisnietos de los rojos que indulto Franco.

PD- Hacer una guerra civil, destruir el pais, luego conmutarles las penas de muerte y la carcel a los marxistas que tenian las manos manchadas de sangre, ni funciona, ni funcionara nunca, ellos de ganar, lo tienen clarisimo, ejecutarian a toda la clase media, alta y a todo el que huela a un poco de cera ecclesial.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (26 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Es que ahí está el problema, creer que no hay para todos.
> 
> Esto es simple y llanamente mentira, hay recursos de sobra para proveer a todo el mundo de un nivel de vida satisfactorio. Nadie está hablando que tenga que haber 8.000 millones de ferraris en el mundo, pero en lo que respecta a agua, recursos fósiles (cada vez se descubren yacimientos de gas y petróleo), tecnología, etc.... se pueden hacer las cosas de manera satisfactoria.
> 
> ...



*(Dedicado A QUIENES VEN EN LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA MAS ALLÁ DEL HUMO DE LAS ARMAS).*

¿En que se basa querido forero _ Moderado_ para afirmar con tanta contundencia que " _ahí está el problema, creer que no hay para todos. Esto es simple y llanamente mentira, hay recursos de sobra para proveer a todo el mundo?_"

Tendrá ud razón si contempla recursos, como los renovables, que aún están lejos de estar implementados a su máximo potencial (pero que no llegarán a ser tan abundantes como para sustituir al petróleo, ni podrán brindar los múltiples productos que de él derivan), y si considera como nivel de vida satisfactorio aquel que permite el suministro regular de necesidades básicas, un trabajo estable, y una amplia libertad en lo personal, para lo cual no puede haber enormes diferencias de riqueza. Ahí estamos de totalmente de acuerdo.

Donde quizá no se comparta tanto optimismo es en lo de "(_cada vez se descubren yacimientos de gas y petróleo), tecnología, etc._", por que, me temo, no es cierto.

El problema es el “creer”, sin mas . Es decir apoyarse en deseos indocumentados, por que si pasase otra cosa “seria muy malo”. Whisful thinking (pensamiento mágico, de ensoñación), útil como anestésico para sostener el sistema de poderes económicos actuales.

La soberbia del algunos afiliados al supremacismo occidental "cree" que tenemos los recursos y la capacidad tecnológica para producir toda la energía que queramos, y que son sólo oscuros intereses ideológicos y políticos los que lo impiden… Todo un porque yo lo valgo dentro la agenda regre…



Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> cita




Pero en este mismo foro hay hilos que aportan mucha información, que no soporta tales afirmaciones






*Tema mítico* : - Crisis energética europea


ACTUALIZACIÓN IMPORTANTE El día 22 de agosto de 2022 se le cambia el título a esto, de "Hilo de seguimiento del flujo de gas ruso a Europa" a "Crisis energética europea". La razón es clara: A finales de octubre de 2021 nadie podría adivinar que, ya en agosto de 2022, la cosa pintaría como...




www.burbuja.info





y hay en la web aún más sitios de referencia (en castellano) a disposición.

Crisis Energética - Respuestas a los retos energéticos del siglo XXI

https://crashoil.blogspot.com/

Todos ellos apuntan que, con muy alta probabilidad, las “creencias” de este tipo están equivocadas.

Frente a los detallados análisis de estas fuentes solemos encontrar a los negacionistas y tecno-religiosos que se imaginan una inmensidad de los recursos fósiles por descubrir, creen en la inocuidad climática de su combustión, y en último caso, una vez acorralados por los datos y las evidencias, se refugian en el comodín indemostrable de la la confianza en el advenimiento inminente de una solución mágica tipo “deus ex machina” mediante el quinto de caballería tecnológico, eso si, con pocas aportaciones científico-técnicas y muchas descalificaciones personales.

Aunque lleva un tiempo documentarse, ante la desinformación y desinterés en estos temas por parte de los medios de intoxicación de masas, es muy clarificador hacerlo, y desmontar, una a una, todas las apuestas descabelladas tecno optimistas.


Pero voy a dar unos argumento indirectos, para intuir que no hay tales recursos ni soluciones milagrosas en la sombra, que se relacionan directamente con el tema del hilo:


Si es que hubiera tantas reservas por ahí pendientes de descubrir, que darían para los próximos cientos de años, y una tecnología energética sustitutoria, accesible en cuanto nos pongamos en serio a ello (aunque llevamos "en ello" 70 años, sin éxito)….

*¿Se habría dado el acoso por parte de EEUU (y de la Europa lacaya) que Rusia ha sufrido hasta desencadenar la guerra?*

Teniendo en cuenta que es manifiesto, para quien tenga un poco de juicio crítico, que el deseo de control de los recursos energéticos rusos es la clave en la presente guerra :

¿*Se habría atrevido la OTAN-occidente a tomar unos riesgos tan graves como los que estamos viendo al incitar a una guerra proxy de desgaste de Rusia, con posibles escaladas en lo nuclear, si no es por que les va algo existencial en ello?,¿ Si no fuera porque son conscientes del porvenir decreciente de la disponibilidad energética frente a la creciente demanda, les merecería la pena correr tales riesgos en estas aventuras, haber cruzado tantas líneas rojas?*


Antes han sido atacadas Irak, Libia, Siria,… y constantemente se hostiga a Irán y Venezuela. El 90% de las guerras en los últimos 30 años se han dado en una región de forma elíptica que incluye Oriente Medio , y Rusia. ¿casualidad? Si hubiera tantas reservas por el mundo y tanta nuevas energías al alcance de la tecnología que los anglos-europeos-japoneses-coreanos domina...

*¿Por qué iniciar y mantener tantos costosos conflictos con el tremendo desgaste propio que conlleva?, ¿Por qué no gastar esos fondos en ponerse a buscar nuevos yacimientos, y a investigar “de verdad” una energía potente, inagotable, abundante y barata,... y todo solucionado*?.

Si como dice Burroell. “Rusia es una gasolinera, con un misil nuclear en medio”

*¿Por qué no dejarla marchar a su bola y pasar de ella si la disponibilidad de energía alternativa es tan franca, y que le caduquen los misiles nucleares?*

Si hubiera energía de sobra para todos por cientos de años en las reservas conocidas:

*¿Por qué no se sustituye ahora sencillamente una oferta por otra, sin impacto en los precios , y no se han creado previamente sistemas de transporte alternativos para conmutar de una fuente a otra?, Achacar esto a la imprevisión, o a la conspiración de las élites para mantener los precios altos es sumamente ingenuo, o simplemente mentira.*

Cuando China no he hecho sino seguir las recetas que dicta capitalismo para crecer y superar "el subdesarrollo", siguiendo el modelo occidental, y ha salido exitosa…

*¿Por qué se apunta hora China cómo próximo enemigo a abatir? ¿acaso no será porque su crecimiento al estilo occidental para 1.3000 millones de seres, mas que todo occidente, compromete el acceso de los recursos que occidente, es decir nosotros, quiere reservarse egoístamente para si ante la escasez?*


No es una cuestión de que sea sólo un error político o tontería estratégica enemistarnos con Rusia, que nos suministraba energía barata a los vecinos de la Europa occidental, con lo bien que estábamos,… y que siendo amiguitos de nuevo la cosa volverá a su cauce. No es una cuestión sólo de que EEUU quiera someternos a sus designios y tenga "celillos" de que nos arrimemos al calor del combustible ruso, o quiera arruinarnos para sacar la cabeza de nuevo, ya que una alianza Euro-Asiática les habría dejado fuera de juego en la preminencia económica. ¿Europa ha sido tan tonta de dejarse arrastrar por puta torpeza a esta ruptura de puentes? Me temo que no. Europa está advertida de lo que se viene, y USA le ha hecho una oferta que no ha podido rechazar: *En vez de comerciar con los recursos rusos bajo su control soberano, vamos a ver si nos apoderamos directamente de ellos, según la estrategia de desestabilización que llevamos décadas planeando. Llegó el momento.. Si quieres participar en reparto del botín, tendrás que alistarte en la cruzada.

El poder, las élites económicas, anticipan que la escasez va a ser critica, y que la autonomía de Rusia en la gestión de sus recursos, de igual a igual, con su población y armamento, le hubiera daría en el futuro un poder que pondría en cuestión la supremacía y prevalencia de los intereses anglo-europeos. *

T*ambién saben perfectamente que China y otros países también están detrás de asegurarse el suministro energético ante el fin de la energía barata, y están entrando con fuerza en competencia en un mercado donde, con los niveles y pautas de crecimiento actuales, no habrá para todos, . *Se llevará el recurso el que tenga más dinero y/o más poder militar, que todo va unido.

---------------------------------


Hay muchas razones para plantear en términos Malthusianos la crisis actual. E*stamos en el curso de una tercera crisis Malthusiana, habiéndose superado otras dos anteriores , *tras las que se reactivó el crecimiento en todos los frentes. Estos antecedentes son muy tentadores, pero equívocos, para presumir que también ésta será superada.

La original, a principios del siglo XIX, fue desactivada por la* sustitución de la leña como fuente de energía principal desde el neolítico, por el carbón y el surgimiento del maquinismo y “la revolución industrial”, que multiplicó la productividad.*

La segunda, cuando estaba a punto de manifestarse a principios de siglo XX, se eludió por la s*ustitución del carbón por petróleo y la entrada masiva y planificada de la ciencia en la producción y la tecnología, que multiplicó la productividad.*

Entre una y otra nacieron los movimientos socialistas, por lo que en su agenda fundacional no estaba presente el problema “Malthusiano”, sino el del reparto equitativo. La importancia en la teoría marxista del desarrollo de los medios de producción, esta embebida en este contexto de desarrollo continuo. Lo que se estaba viviendo entonces era una asombrosa capacidad de crecimiento, solo que asimétricamente disfrutada. El problema de los limites del crecimiento quedó fuera del radar.

Bien, pues hoyen día *estamos ante la” tercera crisis Malthusiana” ¿Cuál será la energía que supere órdenes de magnitud en cantidad, y en calidad, a los combustible fósiles-petróleo, cuando estos no dan de sí para atender las demandas, y además provocan el CC?, ¿Cuál será el nuevo comodín disruptor y multiplicador de la productividad que la acompañe?

¿Las renovables?* La mayoría de expertos apuntan que sólo podrán aportar en su cénit y con una implantación masiva, como mucho, una parte del total de energía actualmente consumida (30% -50% siendo extraordinariamente optimistas), que no es toda eléctrica.

*¿Y las otras apuestas: nuclear de fusión uranio o de torio, de fisión, fracking, …? *No voy a extenderme. En las referencias citadas se explica cómo éstas han sido apuestas que han fracasado estrepitosamente, y/o han entrado también en declive, o entrarán pronto, ¿Cuál será entonces la tecnología milagro? ¿Cuál será la nueva *WunderTechnologie *providencial?.

Concluir que, si en el pasado inmediato industrial se superaron los cuellos de botella del rápido crecimiento, en el presente sucederá lo mismo, es una deducción muy tentadora, pero muy arriesgada, y probablemente falsa; ya digo, Wishful Thinking.

*Y es que a pesar del urgente apremio por encontrar soluciones*, que se viene manifestando desde hace dos décadas por lo menos (décadas trufadas de crisis tras crisis, burbuja tras burbuja creadas para maquillar la falta de crecimiento y de aumento de la productividad), *las soluciones no han llegado.* *Pasamos pues al modo bélico, que es en donde acaban las crisis de los imperios cuando entran en problemas/decadencia irresolubles en el tablero en que se movían.*

Además el tiempo corre. Por un lado, si la “milagrosa solución” sustitutiva no aparece pronto, entraremos en un auténtico colapso, que a buen seguro traerá más y más guerra. Y por otro lado, el tiempo de descuento se nos puede acabar de golpe si en una de esas guerras, locales o mundiales, se liberan armas nucleares. Game over.

La única salida que se vislumbra para no caer en estos escenarios de apocalipsis, es* ajustar el consumo contando con nivel que puedan suministrar las energía renovables*, y que este ajuste sea “equitativo,” proporcional a la riqueza disponible , por ejemplo, como se indica a modo de simple ejercicio hipotético aquí:



Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Otra cita




Y a la vez *reducir al máximo el uso de recursos fósiles existente*s (sobre todo en usos como combustible) para estirarlos todo lo posible y reducir sus emisiones a niveles que puedan sean reabsorbidas por el planeta sin causar efecto invernadero.



Puede parecer ingenuo. Lo es.

Pero la otra alternativa que se nos ofrece es jugar a la ruleta y exponernos el abismo que se ha descrito. Elija su carta. Luego no se queje y venga a llorar si le sale mal la jugada.


----------



## alexforum (26 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Pobres ucranianos. Yo viví en ese agujero varios años. Es lo peor, creo que vivir en Dublín es peor que estar en el frente.


----------



## alexforum (26 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Esta guerra solo se entiende si no eres un rojazo como tu,votonto de podemos.
> 
> Tu no puedes entender esta guerra y por eso no aciertas ni una...como los demas que pululan por este hilo inventado autoestimita macaca.
> 
> ...



No va a haber negociación porque a EEUU ahora más que nunca le está doliendo que Rusia deje de usar dólares. Su supervivencia daria pie a que otros hagan lo mismo. Quieren dividirla y hacerles volver a l dólar.

Viva Rusia!


----------



## vettonio (26 Nov 2022)

*Construye un tanque para su hijo*


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> Si lo que dice la bbc es algo creíble, que Rusia ha perdido 9000 hombres confirma que la operación ha sido bastante controlada y cuidadosa
> para contrastar, hace un mes rtve en una nota mostró que solo en militares desaparecidos ucranianos la cifra era como 37000



Pese a la propaganda occidental, los rusos han actuado en la guerra de manera quirurgica, solo hay que ver los poquisimos civiles que han muerto y en todas las guerras suelen ser los que ponen mas muertos.

PD- La ukrowehrmacht esta desangrandose.


----------



## Honkler (26 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Gloria a esos valientes ucranianos.Cada uno de esos habra mandado al infierno a decenas de violadores y asesinos reclutados por wagner.



Más bien tienen pinta de haberlas pasado canutas y con ganas de dejar ese estercolero , pero tu, a lo tuyo…


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Con ETA lo mismo que Francia hizo con la OAS o Alemania con los Baader Meinhoff. Si un grupo armado declara la guerra al Estado, el Estado debe ganar esa guerra usando todos los medios a su alcance, de la forma más rápida y contundente posible.
> 
> Pero ojo, que aquí no se escondían sólo en las aldeas del País Vasco. La clave era el santuario francés.



La guerra contra los terroristas se gana con maneras y metodos expeditivos, los ingleses contra la guerrilla comunista en Malasia, Weyler contra los terroristas separatistas cubanos, los britanicos contra los boers...


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

*Restablecida la electricidad en la ciudad de Jerson, según un alto asesor presidencial.*
La electricidad ha sido restablecida en la ciudad de Jerson, en el sur de Ucrania, tras su liberación a principios de este mes de la ocupación rusa, dijo el sábado un alto asesor presidencial.

"Primero estamos suministrando energía a la infraestructura crítica de la ciudad y luego inmediatamente a los consumidores domésticos", escribió Kyrylo Tymoshenko, jefe adjunto de la administración presidencial de Ucrania, en la aplicación de mensajería Telegram, informa Reuters.

La ciudad estaba sin electricidad, calefacción central y agua corriente cuando las fuerzas ucranianas la recuperaron el 11 de noviembre.

La retirada de las tropas rusas supuso un importante revés para Moscú, pero las autoridades ucranianas afirman que las *fuerzas rusas siguen bombardeando la ciudad desde el otro lado del río Dnipro.*


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Son los hijos, nietos y bisnietos de los rojos que indulto Franco.
> 
> PD- Hacer una guerra civil, destruir el pais, luego conmutarles las penas de muerte y la carcel a los marxistas que tenian las manos manchadas de sangre, ni funciona, ni funcionara nunca, ellos de ganar, lo tienen clarisimo, ejecutarian a toda la clase media, alta y a todo el que huela a un poco de cera ecclesial.



Alguien me dijo, no se si es cierto, que el primer director que puso Franco en Renfe era un anarquista ya que durante el tiempo que estuvo de director con la republica los trenes llegaban siempre en horario, para que veas.


----------



## alexforum (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *"Derribaron las puertas, desnudaron a los sacerdotes y amenazaron": la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana contó los registros del SBU en iglesias y monasterios*
> 
> Hoy, 11:34 am.
> 
> ...



Respecto de los criminales de guerra, que sean juzgados por sus crímenes, pero esos no son todas las gentes de Ucrania. También hay que entender que los llevan programando con incesante propaganda anti-rusa, lo que les hace verlos como monstruos. Entonces ellos los ven de forma deshumanizada. Justamente es esa la visión que ahora podríamos tomar de los ucranianos nosotros, pues los que cometen monstruosidades se convierten en monstruos ante nuestros ojos. Hay que reflexionar sobre esto, que es algo común en todas las guerras en mayor o menor medida.

Por otra parte nos encontramos como nuestras naciones, en este caso España, apoyan ese régimen y por tanto sus atrocidades ¿entonces todos los españoles somos monstruos? ¿deben exterminarnos a todos? habrá gente que piense así ahora mismo en Rusia, espero que sean pocos. Y también hay que pensar que dentro de Ucrania están sufriendo también los que se sienten rusos y están atrapados en territorio controlado por Kiev. Y luego los que creyéndose ucranianos e incluso apoyando su lucha contra Rusia, no aprueban los crímenes de guerra. Y también estarán los que deseen un fin del conflicto aunque sea perdiendo provincias. Habrá de todo como en todas partes, así que es injusto verlos como una unidad.

Y sobre el Papa, pues me resulta indiferente lo que diga. Ya ha dado muestras de arrivismo y matrimonio con el mal en repetidas ocasiones. Es un globalista convencido.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Construye un tanque para su hijo*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273082



"El preparao"


----------



## EGO (26 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Más bien tienen pinta de haberlas pasado canutas y con ganas de dejar ese estercolero , pero tu, a lo tuyo…



Claro que las han pasado canutas y tienen cara de reventados.¿He dicho yo lo contrario?

Pero mas canutas las estan pasando los orcos que son los que viven en una trinchera inundada y cada dia los mandan a intentar asaltar inutilmente una ciudad-fortin.

Espero fotos de las "rotaciones" de orcos (si es que los rotan,que lo dudo).


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> La colaboración y el principio del fin de ETA vino cuando Francia tuvo un papel principal en la construcción del ave Madrid Sevilla allá por el año 92 , se podría haber hecho muchísimo más barato y con la misma velocidad metiendo Talgo en vez de trenes y tecnología francesa, además hubo máquinas alemanas que se mantenían con empresas francesas, en cuanto se firmaron los contratos con Francia se detuvo a toda la cúpula en bidart, no sé si se recuerda, en esa época cumplía el servicio militar y un capitán salido de la cantina de oficiales nos lo explico muy bien a toda la tropa, nos dijo que eran el peor enemigo de españa y todo lo que él comentaba cuadraba entonces y todavía me acuerdo de él; sobre todo el 11 de mazo de 2004 me acordé mucho de sus palabras





vladimirovich dijo:


> Ese fue el final de ETA.
> 
> El principio fue el apoyo de USA y Francia.
> 
> ...



El fin de ETA fue el fin de su economia, cuando la sociedad vasca estaba exhausta por el impuesto revolucionario, se termino la fiesta, sin dinero no hay diversion, los comunistas etarras, no eran los terroristas del GRAPO, que si tenian que asaltar bancos para financiar la revolucion, lo hacian. @Triptolemo 

PD- El fin del santuario frances, con la colaboracion gabacha, les dio la puntilla.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Son los hijos, nietos y bisnietos de los rojos que indulto Franco.
> 
> PD- Hacer una guerra civil, destruir el pais, luego conmutarles las penas de muerte y la carcel a los marxistas que tenian las manos manchadas de sangre, ni funciona, ni funcionara nunca, ellos de ganar, lo tienen clarisimo, ejecutarian a toda la clase media, alta y a todo el que huela a un poco de cera ecclesial.



Una cosa son los que tengan las manos manchadas de sangre, y otra los que no. Ya conté que tuve familia en ambos bandos en la guerra civil. Y relaté el caso de un tío-abuelo mío que siendo del bando republicano quedó encargado de una pequeña prisión sin él quererlo. Y siendo él rojo, evitó que muchos fuesen llevados al 'paseillo' por la CNT-FAI, que llegaban 'por sus cojones morenos' sin ningún tipo de orden del mando, a llevarse a los prisioneros que les parecía. Y ese familiar mío se la jugó por defender a los indefensos, pese a que eran 'de la otra cuerda'.

No podemos demonizar ni a fascistas ni a comunistas como un todo. Siempre está la persona tras las ideas, y depende de como las gestione y qué límites considere que se deben traspasar para calificarle.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

*Borys Shyfrin, 81 años, huyó de Ucrania por Hitler y ahora por Putin.*





Borys ShyfrinSAM REEVES | AFP


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Claro que las han pasado canutas y tienen cara de reventados.¿He dicho yo lo contrario?
> 
> Pero mas canutas las estan pasando los orcos que son los que viven en una trinchera inundada y cada dia los mandan a intentar asaltar inutilmente una ciudad-fortin.
> 
> Espero fotos de las "rotaciones" de orcos (si es que los rotan,que lo dudo).



Aquí alguien se rio de las garitas prefabricadas rusas que se enviaban al frente, los ucranianos la deben de echar de menos.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Nov 2022)

Y cuando no hay luz o agua en las ciudades es culpa de ....los alcaldes (Se ve que piensa que reparar infraestructuras se hace en 5 minutos). No hay día en que no salga a culpar a alguien distinto. Los habitantes de Kiev (donde está la gente con dinero) necesitan más protección. No me imagino las estrecheces que habrá pasado en pueblos pequeños o en otras ciudades.

*Zelenski señala al alcalde de Kiev por la falta de suministro en la ciudad*
"*Espero un trabajo de calidad de la alcaldía*", dijo el presidente *Volodimir Zelenski* en alusión a la administración del alcalde Vitali Klitschko, informa Ap.

"Por favor, presten atención: *Los habitantes de Kiev necesitan más protección*", dijo el presidente. "Hasta esta tarde, 600.000 abonados han sido desconectados en la ciudad.* Muchos habitantes de Kiev han estado sin electricidad durante más de 20 o incluso 30 horas"*.

A primera hora del sábado, la administración municipal de Kiev dijo que se habían *restablecido las conexiones de agua en toda la ciudad, pero que unos 130.000 residentes seguían sin electricidad. **Batalla de frío y oscuridad en Kiev*


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Es que es muy fuerte y humillante cuando te declara oficialmente estado terrorista a Rusia.  .


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No podemos demonizar ni a fascistas ni a comunistas como un todo. Siempre está la persona tras las ideas, y depende de como las gestione y qué límites considere que se deben traspasar para calificarle.



El gran problema es que nos llevan a repetir la historia, Sanchez y los Podemitas, son los mismos politicos de izquierdas de los años 30, con otros nombres, encima tienen ansia de revancha y de reescribir la historia.

PD- Hay nubes negras en el horizonte !!!.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Rusia se desangra y pierde todo su prestigio militar.



En enero veremos lo desangrada que esta Rusia y como tiene el musculo militar !!!.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (26 Nov 2022)

La OSCE otra organización Europea que seguramente no tardará en claudicar como ya han hecho otras anteriormente, para plegarse a los designios de Ucrania y no acarrear su ira. Quien no haga lo que Zelenski ordena, pasa a ser boicoteado y criticado públicamente hasta que se pleguen a sus designios.

*La delegación del parlamento ucraniano boicoteará a la OSCE por no expulsar a Rusia*

La delegación permanente de la Rada Suprema, el parlamento ucraniano, boicoteará el trabajo de la Asamblea Parlamentaria de la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa debido a su reticencia a expulsar a los representantes de Rusia, lo que ha conllevado el contundente rechazo por parte de los representantes ucranianos.


----------



## EGO (26 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aquí alguien se rio de las garitas prefabricadas rusas que se enviaban al frente, los ucranianos la deben de echar de menos.



Esas garitas no se ven en el frente.

Habran ido a parar a manos de los chechenos,que son las niñas bonitas del khan y son los que tienen el mejor material


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El gran problema es que nos llevan a repetir la historia, Sanchez y los Podemitas, son los mismos politicos de izquierdas de los años 30, con otros nombres, encima tienen ansia de revancha y de reescribir la historia.
> 
> PD- Hay nubes negras en el horizonte !!!.



Yo no los veo iguales. Estos son directamente traidores al servicio de los anglosajones. Mienten a conciencia. Aquellos anteriores en su mayoría sí creían en la ideología de izquierda. Otra cosa es que su actuar, *a mi entender*, sirviese a los mismos intereses de los amos anglos de los actuales, que era balcanizar España.


----------



## Epicii (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sabías que fueras tan ignorante.
> 
> Ranking mundial España por PIB:
> 1975: economía número 10
> ...



Pero si soy descendiente de españoles venidos en la decada del 50...que me vas a contar...?

Si fuera como tu dices, el franquismo seguiria gobernando...sin embargo votaron al Psoe ni bien pudieron...seguramente se cansaron de tanta prosperidad...


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

*De Mariúpol a Fráncfort, el segundo exilio de un superviviente del Holocausto.*
*Borys Shyfrin* tuvo que huir de su país cuando era un niño ante la amenaza de los nazis. Ocho décadas después, este ucraniano de confesión judía *se ha refugiado en Alemania* tras escapar de una de las batallas más devastadoras de la guerra en Ucrania.

"Solo me queda esto", lamenta este anciano de 81 años mientras señala en el interior de su armario unas pocas camisas que le dieron voluntarios de una asociación humanitaria, informa Afp.

Desde julio, vive en una *residencia de ancianos en Fráncfort*, en el oeste de Alemania, tras haber huido de Mariúpol, tomada por el ejército ruso en primavera.

Shyfrin es uno de los judíos ucranianos que *sobrevivieron al genocidio perpetrado por el régimen hitleriano* durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Aunque "no le apetecía" irse de Mariúpol, donde tenía "una vida feliz", no le quedó otro remedio a este hombre jubilado ante el asedio contra su localidad, en el sur de Ucrania, que acabó en manos de las fuerzas rusas en mayo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Una de los motivos del desgaste tan rápido de la artillería occidental es el uso por parte de los artilleros ucranianos de proyectiles y cargas propulsoras suministradas desde muchos países diferentes que no estan diseñadas para ser usadas en estas armas específicas.

El enemigo usa estos sistemas desde distancias al máximo de su alcance para tratar de evitar represalias de contrabatería sobre sus posiciones. Esto obliga a usar cargas completas (a menudo no adaptadas a un arma específica) que generan mucho más calor y desgastan los mecanismos del arma aún más rápido.

Otra razón que los estadounidenses también señalan es la alta tasa de fuego de artillería ucraniana. Según ellos, ahora las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están disparando de 2000 a 4000 proyectiles por día lo que a menudo incluso supera a la artillería rusa. Tal sobrecarga en las armas occidentales tampoco es redundante ya que en el pasado, durante los ejercicios y las operaciones de combate de baja intensidad, se diseñaron para un apoyo limitado y con una pequeña cantidad de proyectiles.

@milinfolive


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Para contrastar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y los que fabrican ellos suponen una amenaza para la seguridad de los países que los compran. También deberíamos vetarlos. A ver si nos vamos a creer que ellos no puentean sus chips de hardware para que sean controlados y supervisados por sus agencias. Lo que les jode es que ahora puedan hacerlo los chinos.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (26 Nov 2022)

Otro iveco español a la mierda...
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

```
https://t.me/boris_rozhin/71168
```


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Nov 2022)

@Ramonmo, post: 43669138, member: 26057"]
La "rojez", "izquierdismo", "progresismo", o como quieras llamarlo, está compuesto de dos tipos de personalidades: la solidaria, de los que quieren mejorar el nivel de vida del común; y la sociópata, que lo que quiere es destruir la sociedad en la que ha nacido. Eso ha sido siempre así; de ahí la, en principio, extraña alianza entre gente que quiere hacer el bien con anarquistas, revolucionarios, ladrones y asesinos.

Ambas personalidades son como las dos caras de la moneda de la izquierda. Tan de izquierdas es el sindicalista que trabaja por sacar a los niños de las fábricas como el que trabaja por subvertir la relación normal entre los sexos, el abortista o el asesino etarra. Si votas a uno tienes al otro; más o menos contenido, pero lo tienes.

El problema de la izquierda es cómo reprimir su lado sociópata; es una lucha interna que tiene y hay que decir que, en todo Occidente, el lado sociópata está ganando claramente.

Lo mejor es atenerse a la realidad y a la Historia a la hora de definir las cosas. Y, si te dejas de prejuicios, la izquierda está muy claro lo que es.

Saludos.
[/QUOTE]

*La misma explicación la podemos dar para la sociopsicopatia de la derecha. Eso sí con mucha mas gratuidad unas veces, y la mayor parte de ellas por miedo a no perder sus privilegios heredados.
Por otro lado la violencia social es tributaria de la tantas veces estudiada por la psicologia, las pulsiones de agresividad, las pulsiones de muerte. También la antropogía comparativa ha hecho énfasis en la violencia desarrollada por los chimpances hacia su propia especie. Quizás las sociedades antiguaas tenian tantas bacanales y festividades orgiásticas para liberar tensiones como pasa con los bonoboo, el animal más hipersexual del mundo.
Que la violencia engrendrada por las diferenciasa de riqueza sea una ocasión parar desatar comportamientos agresivos es evidente y simpre estará ahi , tanto intrasocialmente como entre naciones.
Más paradójica y perversa es la violencia preventiva desarrollada por la ultradereha golpista en el 36 en zonas donde no hubo violencia republicana ni resistencia al golpe y fueron massacradas cobardemente miles de personas sólo por tener carnet sindical o del PSOE, detentar un puesto politico de concejal o alcalde, o maestro, o por cualquier otra pequeñez.

La psicosociopatia de ultraderecha, de momento sólo en su aspecto cómico e histriónico, ha quedado bien manifiesto esta semana en el Parlamento con las performances de los dos diputados de VOX  *


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En enero veremos lo desangrada que esta Rusia y como tiene el musculo militar !!!.



Definición de “más moral que el Alcoyano”…


----------



## pocholito (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Satori (26 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si fuera como tu dices, el franquismo seguiria gobernando...sin embargo votaron al Psoe ni bien pudieron...seguramente se cansaron de tanta prosperidad...



No, en las dos primeras elecciones generales ganó la UCD, un partido compuesto por políticos salidos del régimen franquista.

Para que ganara el Psoe, tuvo que ocurrir el golpe de estado del 23F, promovido por el campechano. Doctrina del shock, le llaman. En este caso fue una carambola pero les salió .


----------



## Satori (26 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La OSCE otra organización Europea que seguramente no tardará en claudicar como ya han hecho otras anteriormente, para plegarse a los designios de Ucrania y no acarrear su ira. Quien no haga lo que Zelenski ordena, pasa a ser boicoteado y criticado públicamente hasta que se pleguen a sus designios.
> 
> *La delegación del parlamento ucraniano boicoteará a la OSCE por no expulsar a Rusia*
> 
> La delegación permanente de la Rada Suprema, el parlamento ucraniano, boicoteará el trabajo de la Asamblea Parlamentaria de la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa debido a su reticencia a expulsar a los representantes de Rusia, lo que ha conllevado el contundente rechazo por parte de los representantes ucranianos.



Zelenski, por si solo, no pinta nada, no es más que un actor. Quien manda es lo que está detrás de él: los halcones anglos en primer lugar y la eurocracia.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Nov 2022)

"Cuando dejas entrar el capitalismo por la ventana, este termina echándote a patadas por la puerta" Zhu De.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El gran problema es que nos llevan a repetir la historia, Sanchez y los Podemitas, son los mismos politicos de izquierdas de los años 30, con otros nombres, encima tienen ansia de revancha y de reescribir la historia.
> 
> PD- Hay nubes negras en el horizonte !!!.



Las ganas que tu tienes ...y laas que tiene VOX que anda con sus provocaciones para ver si hay algun exhaltado que la lie y ganr votospara seguir mamando

No amigo, esta España no se parece EN NADA a la de la decada de los 30 y el mundo menos aun. Solo tu visceral inquina se parece a la de la ultraderecha de aquel tiempo.

La historia no se puede reescribir porque ya está escrita. Lo que es menester no ser ignorante. Y si falta acabar de escribirla es por la cantidad de fosas no abiertas aún por la falta de interés de algunos de que no se conozcan mas detalles de lo que aconteció.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> "Por supuesto, tenemos alma, pero será posible cargar el teléfono, llamar a los seres queridos, recargar combustible, comprar comida", dijo Danylyak.



El gobierno de Zelensky se prepara para tener todo el pais a oscuras, a los civiles solo les quedaran las gasolineras, islas iluminadas, con comida caliente y enchufes, dentro de las ciudades ucranianas.

PD- Cuando sera la segunda estampida de civiles ucranianos ???, los gobiernos occidentales estan evacuando a la poblacion poco a poco para que no se den cuenta los ciudadanos de la UE ???.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Puede que para enero Surovikin tenga preparada la operacion *"Dnieper", *una blitzkrieg rusa, un rodillo que aplastara a la ukrowehrmacht y cercara las ciudades importantes.



Yo no espero grandes ofensivas de la parte rusa. Sí en las zonas desde donde parten los ataques al territorio ruso fronterizo, pero no más allá. Y es que ¿para qué? es mejor esperar que Kiev avance hacia sus líneas. Son ellos los que caminan sobre el filo de la navaja y cada vez pierden más apoyos. Es preferible dejar que caigan por la presión socio-económica interna y externa. Es menos sangriento para ambas partes, especialmente la rusa. No olvidemos los objetivos declarados de la Operación Especial.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Hoy:


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Pero si soy descendiente de españoles venidos en la decada del 50...que me vas a contar...?
> 
> Si fuera como tu dices, el franquismo seguiria gobernando...sin embargo votaron al Psoe ni bien pudieron...seguramente se cansaron de tanta prosperidad...



Pero que ignorante eres por Dios. La PSOE no llegó al poder hasta 1982. Hasta entonces ya hubo dos presidentes no socialistas.


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En parte coincido con las interpretaciones que hace del conflicto, pero en otras no. La debacle europea estaba desde el principio dentro de los planes de Washington. Esto se evidencia con el asunto del gas. Sabían perfectamente que se producirían problemas antes de empezar ¿y acaso prepararon sus infraestructuras gasísticas para poder auxiliar a Europa? sabemos que no. Y sabemos que sabían que caeríamos en la escasez. Y como prueba secundaria pero no menos importante, hemos visto como han destruido con explosivos la última 'arteria' que transportaba gas a Europa. Hablo del Nord Stream, para los despistados.
> 
> A mi la pregunta que me queda por responder, es si en esto están jugando ambos con 'cartas marcadas'. Cuando digo 'ambos' me refiero a EEUU y a Rusia. Y lo digo, por que no descarto la posibilidad de que este sea un plan conjunto. No es que lo crea, sólo digo que persiste dentro del abanico de posibilidades interpretativas del conflicto.
> 
> Respecto de Europa como de Ucrania, está más que claro que les vendieron un 'unicornio rosa'. Apoyo sin fin y victoria garantizada a Ucrania. Por eso vemos a Zelensky exigir todo de todos, es que eso fue lo que les prometieron, no ya a él, antes a Poroshenko. ¿Y Europa? ampliar fronteras, absorber territorios rusos (y quizá ucranianos), expoliar recursos y... mucha pasta. Pero la verdad era otra, al menos por parte de los yankis, no sé si en esto son parte los rusos o solo 'lo han visto venir'. EEUU contaba con la destrucción de Europa, era parte de la agenda no confesada. Tenían una externa para compartir con los 'socios' europeos, pero era una engañifa. Otra para compartir con los 'socios' ucranianos, pero era aún más falsa y torticera. Y también tendrán otra aparte con los polacos (pobres infelices), y con los bálticos (dos tontos muy tontos). La realidad es un inmenso 'altar sacrificial'.




Esto es mas sencillo, dentro de la correspondiente complejidad histórica. que todas esas pajas.
en modo breve, es un "quitate tu pa'ponerme yo", o"algo que no acaba de morir, y algo que no
termina de nacer".

La madre del cordero es que el capitalismo necesita cada vez mas y tiene cada vez menos;
por lo que ya no es capaz de maniobrar mucho mas. Alguien lo llamó "la ballena en la piscina",
bastante acertado para situar una época histórica que ha cumplido su trayecto.

Mientras sigan sin reconocer que el socialismo es el hijo natural del "liberalismo" seguirán a uvas,
porque historicamente ese es el proceso hereditario.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Nov 2022)

El karma siempre atrapa a los tiktokeros más estúpidos


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Dudo que Zelensky tenga la mínima palanca para oponerse a cualquier cosa que le "pidan" desde el pentágono. Tampoco parece que la OTAN quiera negociar nada de momento, vistas las declaraciones y el ardor guerrero de políticos occidentales.
> 
> Apostaría a que se trata de una pose para disimular la total sumisión de Ucrania de cara a su rebaño.



Lo veo igual. A Zelen los yankis le han dicho que ellos tienen que hacer el papelón ante Europa para no quedar mal, pero que él siga en sus trece, que así le seguirán llegando armas, dineros y farlopa.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y los que fabrican ellos suponen una amenaza para la seguridad de los países que los compran. También deberíamos vetarlos. A ver si nos vamos a creer que ellos no puentean sus chips de hardware para que sean controlados y supervisados por sus agencias. Lo que les jode es que ahora puedan hacerlo los chinos.



Obviamente solo las manipulaciones, espionaje y control angloamericanos son los aceptables.
Como la Red echelon.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

weyler dijo:


> escuadron orco aniquilado



Cinta roja en los brazos, soldados-milicianos novorrusos del Donetsk y Lugansk.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

*Los países de la OTAN abordarán su apoyo a Ucrania y la dependencia de China.*
Los ministros de Exteriores de la OTAN debatirán el refuerzo del apoyo que prestan a Ucrania para hacer frente a la invasión rusa y la dependencia de suministros de "regímenes autoritarios" como China, durante la reunión que celebrarán la próxima semana en Bucarest, informa Efe.

"En la reunión de ministros de Exteriores la próxima semana,* instaré a los aliados a intensificar más el apoyo (a Kiev)*, en particular, con la defensa aérea a Ucrania", declaró el secretario general de la Alianza, Jens Stoltenberg, durante una rueda de prensa este viernes, previa al encuentro de los titulares de Exteriores de la organización transatlántica que tendrá lugar el 29 y 30 de noviembre en la capital rumana.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De vez en cuando los britanicos de la BBC dan alguna noticia que se acerca a la realidad. @Pat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo comentamos ayer.
De esos números, ellos mismos reconocen que hay 3000 que no son ciertos porque se desconocen.
Por tanto, 6.300 muertos confirman...los mismos que decían 80.000 en agosto


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rotación de soldados ucranianos en Bakhmut.
> 
> @anna_noticias
> 
> ...



No quiero ni imaginar el olor que desprenderán esos hombres.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

*Polonia y Lituania redoblan su apoyo al ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN y la UE.*
Los primeros ministros de *Polonia, Lituania y Ucrania* firmaron este sábado una declaración conjunta por la que Varsovia y Vilna se comprometen, entre otros puntos, a *"intensificar" el debate sobre el ingreso en la OTAN y en la Unión Europea (UE)*.

Según informaron medios polacos y ucranianos, Mateusz Morawiecki e Ingryda Simonyte, los primeros ministros de Polonia y Lituania, alentarán las discusiones en el seno de la OTAN para invitar a Ucrania a entrar en negociaciones de acceso de cara a la *próxima cumbre de la alianza en Vilna.*

Además, en la declaración expresan su apoyo a abrir las negociaciones de adhesión a la UE tan pronto como la Comisión Europea (CE) evalúe de forma positiva la implementación de las recomendaciones asociadas con el estatus de país candidato.

La reunión del formato conocido como *Triángulo de Lublin *tuvo lugar en Kiev, adonde Morawiecki y Simonyte viajaron el día en que se conmemora el nonagésimo aniversario del inicio del Holodomor, la hambruna que en tiempos soviéticos costó la vida a varios millones de ucranianos.

Otras cuestiones abordadas por los tres jefes de Gobierno fueron el reforzamiento del apoyo militar, financiero y humanitario a Ucrania, así como la investigación de los crímenes de guerra rusos en Ucrania y su persecución penal, informa Efe.

Además, señaló el *primer ministro ucraniano, Denys Shmyhal*, los tres trataron los "desafíos" relacionados con la destrucción de la infraestructura energética ucraniana y sus consecuencias para la temporada fría.

"Hablamos de la cuestión del suministro de generadores a Ucrania y todos los equipos necesarios para sobrevivir al invierno", declaró, de acuerdo con la agencia "Ukrinform".


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2022)

Me los quitan de las manos;








For sale Wonderful two-bedroom apartment (150 m2) on Shevchenko 27B in living complex Diamant. Kiev Ukraine


Property for Sale in Kiev Wonderful two-bedroom apartment (150 m2) on Shevchenko 27B in living complex Diamant. Designer renovated, LCD TV, dining room, sauna, 2 bathrooms (bath, shower, heated floors). Security. Elevator access directly in underground parking. Kiev International Realty



kievintlrealty.com





*Price
700,000 $*
For 1 м2 4,666 $

*Description*
Wonderful two-bedroom apartment (150 m2) on Shevchenko 27B in living complex Diamant. Designer renovated, LCD TV, dining room, sauna, 2 bathrooms (bath, shower, heated floors). Security. Elevator access directly in underground parking.

*Building*
17 floor of 23 <---- !!!!
2000's - up
Elevator


----------



## Ultimate (26 Nov 2022)

Premonición de la eliminación de Zelensky?





__





Cargando…






topwar.ru





*Zakharova: la OTAN, también, un día puede "no encontrar" a Zelensky como el misil ucraniano "perdido" en Polonia*
_Hoy, 14:38








La representante oficial de la Cancillería rusa, Maria Zakharova, en una publicación en su canal de Telegram, comentó las declaraciones del presidente polaco Andrzej Duda, quien brindó nuevos detalles de la investigación sobre los misiles caídos recientemente en territorio de su país. Según él, durante la investigación supuestamente no se encontraron los fragmentos del segundo cohete, sin embargo, como precisó el líder polaco, su caída se produjo de todos modos. Podría, según él, ocurrir en territorio ucraniano.

*Y entonces los representantes de la OTAN dirán que ya no pueden encontrar a Zelensky. Sí, se referirán al hecho de que realmente estaba, pero de repente se desvió a algún lugar *- dijo la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.

Cabe señalar que luego de llamar al Embajador de Rusia en Polonia, Sergei Andreev, para aclaraciones sobre el incidente con lanzamiento de cohetes en el territorio de este país en el pueblo de Pshevoduv, el 15 de noviembre y la supuesta participación de Rusia en este evento, *Maria Zakharova hizo un llamado a Varsovia para que se disculpe de inmediato por esta gestión del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Polonia. Esto provocó una dura reacción del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, que calificó de provocación las declaraciones de los medios y funcionarios polacos.* Después de un tiempo, el propio presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, reconoció la ausencia de cualquier evidencia que indicara que el cohete podría haber sido disparado por el ejército ruso. Al mismo tiempo, rechazó que este ataque a su país haya sido deliberado por parte del cálculo ucraniano.

Autor:Alejandro Egorenkov _


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

La PAZ llegará cuando se permita a los ucranianos reconstruir su país, pero esto no será posible mientras el ejército invasor del hijoPutin siga masacrando civiles y castigando a los supervivientes con el frío y el hambre.

¡Que el Kremlin quite sus sucias manos de Ucrania YA!


----------



## crocodile (26 Nov 2022)

El Zoom - RT


El presentador, Javier Rodríguez Carrasco, usará las imágenes que capta ‘El Zoom’ para que puedan tener una perspectiva completa de la realidad en su pantalla sin tamices, filtros ni prejuicios.




esrt.press


----------



## arriqui (26 Nov 2022)

Rabioso dijo:


> *¿Ha caido occidente en una trampa rusa en Ucrania?*
> 
> _Comentario del Greanville Post: El New York Times, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses el 24/7/2022 [sic], informó que los aliados estadounidenses y europeos no podrán mantener el nivel actual de apoyo a Kiev durante un período prolongado de tiempo. A pesar de que el presidente Biden prometió apoyar a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario", nadie espera más miles de millones de apoyo para Ucrania cuando el paquete de ayuda actualmente autorizado de 54.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar y de otro tipo se agote en el segundo trimestre de 2023_.
> 
> ...



Las moscas (Samaniego)

Á un panal de rica miel
Dos mil Moscas acudieron,
Que por golosas murieron
Presas de patas en él.
Otras dentro de un pastel
Enterró su golosina.
Así, si bien se examina,
Los humanos corazones
Perecen en las prisiones
Del vicio que los domina.


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Virgen Santísima, el más joven tiene 50 años.



En la zona de Bakhmut se esta repartiendo leña de la buena, los ukros tienen orden de no retroceder.


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La PAZ llegará cuando se permita a los ucranianos



¿Los ucranianos? Pero ¿que cuento nos estas contando?

Los ucranianos no pintan una puta mierda en Ucrania. Es un estado fallido gobernado por treinta mafiosos que mantienen ejércitos privados nazis.

La paz llegará a Ucrania cuando los ucranianos giren 180 grados sus fusiles y acaben con toda la purria que gobierna Ucrania como un estado feudal.

Y mientras tanto, Ucrania seguirá perdiendo población, los ucranianos trabajando de albañiles por toda Europa y las ucranianas llenando los burdeles de Europa.


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la zona de Bakhmut se esta repartiendo leña de la buena, los ukros tienen orden de no retroceder.



Y así están los ucranianos, muriendo para que treinta mafiosos se hagan más ricos vendiendo armas, drogas y órganos en todo el planeta.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero que ignorante eres por Dios. La PSOE no llegó al poder hasta 1982. Hasta entonces ya hubo dos presidentes no socialistas.



Y ganaron porque a la CIA le interesaba, pero se les fue la mano.









La CIA apostaba por que el PSOE gobernara en coalición en 1982


Según los analistas, Felipe González habría podido “aplacar los ánimos de los ultraderechistas y del Ejército"




elpais.com





Comunijjjjmo


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

*of topic.*

*El precedente soviético de la autarquía económica*








El precedente soviético de la autarquía económica


La palabra “autarquía” ha desaparecido casi por completo de nuestro vocabulario y cualquier intento de debatir sobre la posibilidad de que Rusia adopte un modelo económico autárquico ha sido considerado, durante las tres últimas décadas, como una amenaza para la creación de una “economía de...




www.geopolitika.ru




24.11.2022
Valentin Katasonov



Spoiler



La palabra “autarquía” ha desaparecido casi por completo de nuestro vocabulario y cualquier intento de debatir sobre la posibilidad de que Rusia adopte un modelo económico autárquico ha sido considerado, durante las tres últimas décadas, como una amenaza para la creación de una “economía de mercado” dentro de nuestro país.

Autarquía es una palabra de origen griego (αὐτάρκεια) que significa autosuficiencia, es decir, que la economía de un país no depende de los mercados externos con tal de prestar bienes y servicios. El proceso de internacionalización de la economía comenzó con la Modernidad y la transición hacia el capitalismo que afectó a muchos países del mundo, dando como resultado la destrucción de cualquier forma de autarquía económica. Fue así como la autarquía comenzó a ser percibida como un modelo abstracto imposible de existir en la vida real. Por ejemplo, si revisamos la entrada sobre la autarquía en la primera edición de la Gran Enciclopedia Soviética (1926-1947) publicado en 1926, tres años antes del inicio de la industrialización en la URSS, leemos lo siguiente: “En economía se denomina autarquía a la teoría que sostiene que la estructura económica de un país puede existir independientemente de las importaciones y exportaciones extranjeras en virtud de su ubicación y territorio rico en recursos naturales (tierra fértil, riqueza mineral, etc.). Un ejemplo de autarquía económica serían los Estados Unidos de América".

En este texto llama mucho la atención que se usen las palabras “la teoría que sostiene que la estructura económica de un país que puede existir independientemente de las importaciones y exportaciones extranjeras”. El autor y el editor de la Gran Enciclopedia Soviética de 1926 al parecer seguían creyendo que la autarquía económica era innecesaria o imposible para la Unión Soviética y que esta última no tenía otra opción que integrarse a la economía mundial. Paradójicamente, esto se escribió dos o tres años antes de que las autoridades soviéticas comenzaran a poner en marcha un plan de industrialización siguiendo estos tres objetivos: en primer lugar, superar el retraso económico de la URSS con respecto a los países más desarrollados de Occidente; en segundo lugar, reforzar la capacidad defensiva de la URSS por medio de la creación de una sólida base industrial; en tercer lugar, lograr la plena independencia del mercado mundial.

Los documentos del Partido y del Estado publicados durante la segunda mitad de la década de 1920 fueron inspirados por la idea de Stalin de que sólo la autarquía económica podía garantizar la soberanía del Estado soviético, una idea tan poco ortodoxa como lo era la teoría de construir el socialismo en un solo país. Trotsky y sus numerosos partidarios, por el contrario, decían que la economía socialista sólo podía construirse una vez que la revolución proletaria mundial hubiera alcanzado la victoria.

Entre los opositores a la autarquía estaban Nikolai Bujarin, Grigori Sokólnikov, Yevgueni Preobrazhenski y muchos otros pensadores de “izquierda”, “derecha”, “centro” o “alternativa” que creían que era inevitable que la nueva economía socialista comerciara con el mundo capitalista. Fue así como en diciembre de 1925, durante el XIV Congreso del PCUS, Stalin presentó su informe al Congreso expresando por primera vez los principios de la futura industrialización y atacando la intervención de Sokolnikov de la siguiente manera: “Todo el mundo sabe que ahora nos vemos obligados a importar equipos extranjeros. Pero Sokolnikov ha convertido esta necesidad en un principio, en una teoría y una perspectiva de desarrollo. En este informe he hablado de dos lineamientos generales u orientadores que deben ayudarnos a la construcción de nuestra economía. Toque este tema con la intención de aclarar la cuestión de cómo asegurar el desarrollo económico independiente de nuestro país en medio de un mundo capitalista. En el informe habló de la perspectiva y objetivos que tenemos con tal de convertir a nuestro país de uno agrícola a uno industrial… Si nos quedamos con la consigna de tener que importar equipos y máquinas en lugar de producirlos nosotros mismos, entonces no podremos garantizar que nuestro país no termine por convertirse en un simple apéndice del sistema capitalista. Es por ello que debemos dirigir el rumbo y el desarrollo de los medios de producción de nuestro país… Transformar nuestro país de uno agrario a uno industrial capaz de producir los equipos necesarios usando nuestros propios recursos, esa es la esencia y el objetivo de nuestros lineamientos generales. Debemos poner las condiciones para que los pensamientos y aspiraciones de nuestras autoridades sigan esa dirección y transformen a nuestro país en uno que no importe maquinaria extranjera, sino que la produzca, porque esta es la única garantía para que no nos convirtamos en un apéndice del sistema capitalista”.

Esta necesidad de que Rusia abrazara la autarquía económica fue señalada mucho antes de que estallara la Revolución de Octubre por autores como Serguéi Fedorovich Sharapov (1855-1911); Dimitri Ivánovich Mendeléyev (1834-1907); Lev Aleksandrovich Tijomirov (1852-1923); Grigori Vasílievich Butmi (1856-1919); Alexander Dimitrievich Nechvolodov (1864-1938) y otros.

Por ahora solo retomaré a Lev Tijomirov y sus ideas sobre la transición a la autarquía económica y el paso del mercado exterior al mercado interior que abordó en libros como Tierra y fábrica (1899), Cuestiones de economía política (1900) y el Estado monárquico (1905). Tijomirov dice en ella que existen varios países que están interesados en la creación de un mercado mundial y quieren arrastras al resto de las naciones a formar parte de él con el objetivo de explotar constantemente a estos últimos a través de los mecanismos del comercio exterior. Tijomirov se refiere especialmente a Inglaterra y dice: “Algunos Estados que tienen muy pocos recursos naturales en su territorio resuelven la cuestión de su economía política mediante el desarrollo de su industria manufacturera, obteniendo todo lo que necesitan a través del intercambio comercial. Inglaterra representa el tipo más puro de este modelo. Una economía política de este tipo requiere especialmente mercados amplios y estables que solo pueden ser asegurados por medio del colonialismo y, por lo tanto, la eliminación de los habitantes que existen allí y que no sirvan para los excedentes del mercado. Este modelo económico produce muchos beneficios, pero solo si este país cuenta con rivales débiles”.

La Europa continental y los Estados Unidos de América siguieron el ejemplo de Inglaterra a finales del siglo XIX. Además, los países desarrollados que aumentan mucho sus exportaciones también aumentan activamente sus importaciones. La dependencia del comercio exterior aumenta tanto en el “Norte rico” como en el “Sur pobre”. Tijomirov concluye que al final las otrora armoniosas economías de estos países terminan por deteriorarse mutuamente.

La primera condición para la independencia de un Estado es la autarquía económica. Sin embargo, Lev Tijomirov utiliza otra expresión con un significado parecido: “autosatisfacción interna”, diciendo que es la “mente humana” la única que logra la “autosatisfacción” total (100%). Esta idea de la “mente humana” no podía hacerse realidad en la gran mayoría de los países a principios del siglo XX, porque para lograr esta “autosatisfacción” se requiere una gran población, una amplia gama de recursos naturales, vastas tierras fértiles, ciudadanos trabajadores, una topografía conveniente (con tal de mover mercancías dentro del mercado interno), etc. Tijomirov sostenía que solo los Estados Unidos (a pesar de su enorme comercio exterior) se encontraba a principios del siglo XX muy cerca de lo que él llamaba la “autosatisfacción”, ya que las importaciones con tal de satisfacer las necesidades domésticas eran sólo de un uno por ciento.

¿Y Rusia? Tikhomirov opinaba que Rusia también contaba con los requisitos para llevar a cabo la autosatisfacción total, pero que nuestro país utilizaba mal sus recursos: “Rusia, que cuenta con todo lo que necesita, no ha sido capaz de adentrarse en el espinoso camino del desarrollo económico”. La economía política de un Estado debe aspirar a sustituir el mercado externo por el mercado interno tanto como sea posible: “El mercado interno… es el más ventajoso económicamente y al mismo tiempo el más seguro frente a cualquier catástrofe. Además, la industria y el comercio son los más adecuados y seguros frente a las crisis de sobreproducción”.

Tijomirov llamaba la atención sobre el hecho de que el mercado interno, como fundamento de la economía nacional, debe cumplir también varios requisitos, siendo uno de ellos el hecho de que no debería haber capital extranjero que controlara los productos indispensables. En la Rusia de principios del siglo XX, el Ministro de Finanzas Sergei Witte parece que fomentó el desarrollo del mercado interno introduciendo elevados costos a la importación. No obstante, mientras fomentaba el mercado interno también hacía cada vez más y más dependiente a Rusia del capital extranjero. Mientras tanto, sintiéndose incomodos por la alta valla a sus importaciones, los extranjeros se dedicaron a sacar todos los beneficios posibles del mercado interno y trasladar sus capitales fuera de Rusia. Tijomirov sostuvo que era necesario expulsar el capital extranjero fuera de Rusia, pues “otra condición de la industria del mercado interno es el carácter nacional del capital. Esto significa que la producción requiere capital propio de los ciudadanos de un determinado país y con una muy reducida participación del capital extranjero en él”. En este fragmento se nota la tibieza de Tijomirov, pues si es necesario expulsar el capital extranjero ¿acaso el mantenimiento del capitalismo dentro de Rusia no representa un peligro? En primer lugar, porque la conservación del capitalismo en Rusia significa que la economía rusa seguirá desarrollándose según las leyes capitalistas y seguirán produciéndose crisis de sobreproducción. En segundo lugar, el capital suele nacer y dar sus primeros pasos como “capital nacional”, pero al cabo de un tiempo este “capital nacional” erosiona inevitablemente el mercado interno y la autarquía económica.

A pesar de algunas contradicciones e incoherencias sobre su conceptualización de la “autarquía económica”, Tijomirov y sus opiniones sobre el problema de la autarquía fueron tenidas en cuenta a la hora de iniciar el proceso de industrialización de la URSS. La aplicación práctica de sus ideas para iniciar el proceso de transición de Rusia a la autarquía económica tuvo lugar en los años 30. *La economía autárquica soviética fue el primer precedente en la historia moderna y contemporánea de esta teoría y la Federación de Rusia puede y debe repetir este proceso.*


----------



## SkywalkerAND (26 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> 2 avisos al alcalde de kiev
> 
> 1. Zelenski afea al alcalde de Kiev su gestión de los centros de emergencia contra los apagones
> 
> 2. Por haber usado su lengua materna ruso , durante una entrevista en el canal de televisión del régimen #Kyiv , el alcalde de #Kharkiv , #IgorTerekhov , fue multado y dijo continuaría comunicándose con la gente del pueblo en ruso



O puede que ya estén entrenando al que sustituya al Zelenski, una vez amortizado y tenga una repentinitis o resbale con una cáscara de plátano, y convenga tener a alguien no tan fanático y que en las épocas duras supo públicamente mantener los puentes con los hermanos rusos...


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Construye un tanque para su hijo*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273082



Impresionante. Siempre he soñado con tener un taller para poder fabricar mis propios inventos, que envidia. Me he visto el vídeo enterito y lo he disfrutado.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Los ucranianos? Pero ¿que cuento nos estas contando?
> 
> Los ucranianos no pintan una puta mierda en Ucrania. Es un estado fallido gobernado por treinta mafiosos que mantienen ejércitos privados nazis.
> 
> ...



Tu si que eres fallido, colega…
Ejércitos privados nazis dice el que apoya a Wagner…


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y una mierda pa ti cataluña due reconquistada por el reino de navarra y ahi lucharon mis antepasados luego sanch el fuerte se a dejo en herencia a uno de sus hijos como condado y afernan nuñez le dio el ondado de castilla que sois unos ijnorantes d ehistoria de españa y tu castigado sin postre



_
¿Y no te dejaron el Condado de Visaman? ¿U otro antepasado posterior se lo pulió?
Hace ilusión compartir hilo con un Grande de Navarra._


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Antes de soltar la consigna te deberías preguntar el porqué de que ninguno de los 6 ó 7 que se largaron ha sido entregado por los tribunales europeos.



Se lo digo yo: a esos traidores indepes no los entregan porque “nuestros aliados” les apoyan. España hace mucho tiempo que perdió credibilidad como nación capaz de responder a sus enemigos. Somos penosos y lo saben. Y a ellos les vendría como Zeus una Qatarluña “en el seno de Uropa” .

Más le digo, me consta que en los 70 y 80 el EM preparó varias operaciones para erradicar el terrorismo etarra, unas “a la chilena” y otras con ideas propias. Todas habrían erradicado esa lacra. Eso sí, en lugar de tener que huir los ciudadanos vascos con sentimiento español, unas decenas de miles de hijos de puta aberchales, familias enteras, habrían acabado distribuidos por esa “Uropa” tan acogedora. Habría sido una buena solución. Pero los traidores que nos gobernaban, y gobiernan, ni se lo plantearon. La deriva de reventar España lleva decenios, y sus padrinos son muchos y poderosos.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En parte coincido con las interpretaciones que hace del conflicto, pero en otras no. La debacle europea estaba desde el principio dentro de los planes de Washington. Esto se evidencia con el asunto del gas. Sabían perfectamente que se producirían problemas antes de empezar ¿y acaso prepararon sus infraestructuras gasísticas para poder auxiliar a Europa? sabemos que no. Y sabemos que sabían que caeríamos en la escasez. Y como prueba secundaria pero no menos importante, hemos visto como han destruido con explosivos la última 'arteria' que transportaba gas a Europa. Hablo del Nord Stream, para los despistados.
> 
> A mi la pregunta que me queda por responder, es si en esto están jugando ambos con 'cartas marcadas'. Cuando digo 'ambos' me refiero a EEUU y a Rusia. Y lo digo, por que no descarto la posibilidad de que este sea un plan conjunto. No es que lo crea, sólo digo que persiste dentro del abanico de posibilidades interpretativas del conflicto.
> 
> Respecto de Europa como de Ucrania, está más que claro que les vendieron un 'unicornio rosa'. Apoyo sin fin y victoria garantizada a Ucrania. Por eso vemos a Zelensky exigir todo de todos, es que eso fue lo que les prometieron, no ya a él, antes a Poroshenko. ¿Y Europa? ampliar fronteras, absorber territorios rusos (y quizá ucranianos), expoliar recursos y... mucha pasta. Pero la verdad era otra, al menos por parte de los yankis, no sé si en esto son parte los rusos o solo 'lo han visto venir'. EEUU contaba con la destrucción de Europa, era parte de la agenda no confesada. Tenían una externa para compartir con los 'socios' europeos, pero era una engañifa. Otra para compartir con los 'socios' ucranianos, pero era aún más falsa y torticera. Y también tendrán otra aparte con los polacos (pobres infelices), y con los bálticos (dos tontos muy tontos). La realidad es un inmenso 'altar sacrificial'.



Es un plan perfecto a corto plazo, pero un desastre a medio plazo (ni siquiera a largo). En los 80 del siglo pasado les funcionó, pero aunque ellos quieran repetir el guión, la situación ha cambiado.


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tu si que eres fallido, colega…
> Ejércitos privados nazis dice el que apoya a Wagner…



Si, ejércitos privados como en la Edad Media, donde cada señor feudal tenía sus tropas particulares.









Profile: Who are Ukraine’s far-right Azov regiment?


The far-right neo-Nazi group has expanded to be part of Ukraine’s armed forces, a street militia and a political party.




www.aljazeera.com





In addition to Azov, Kolomoisky funded other volunteer battalions such as the Dnipro 1 and Dnipro 2, Aidar and Donbas units.









“These are animals, not people”: Zelensky frees convicted child rapists, torturers to reinforce depleted military | MR Online


The government of Kiev reacted with obligatory condemnation of the Tornado goons, painting them as a collection of bad apples that did not reflect on the overall character of the Ukrainian military.




mronline.org


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Nov 2022)

25 noviembre 2022 23:00

Futuro oscuro: por qué el partido gobernante acepta sacrificar al pueblo de Moldavia para dejarlo en tiempos difíciles

Cuando encendieron las luces, la pregunta quedó en el aire, pues las autoridades no dieron una respuesta clara, sino que solo gritaron consignas.

La pregunta más popular durante el apagón del 23 de noviembre fue "¿Cómo es que compramos electricidad en Rumania, explota en Odessa y la luz desaparece en Moldavia?".

¿Nosotros para qué? ¿Por qué nos afecta esto?

Cuando se encendieron las luces, la pregunta quedó en el aire, pues las autoridades no dieron una respuesta clara. El partido en el poder dice demasiadas cosas buenas y positivas, pero hasta ahora todo va de lado para el país y los ciudadanos, porque la gente está perpleja. Si recopila todos los comunicados de prensa y todas las publicaciones en las redes sociales de las ovejas PAS, entonces la imagen general de un apagón inesperado y catastrófico no funcionará. Incluso una imagen tan incomprensible como la de Salvador Dalí.

La única conclusión que se puede sacar de lo que dice PAS en este momento es que nos espera un "invierno frío y difícil". Solo el pueblo está preocupado por esto, y al partido en el poder ni siquiera le importa.

El pueblo está seguro de que fue posible no llevar a Moldavia a un apagón, y el gobierno, el parlamento y más aún el presidente están firmemente convencidos de que el pueblo debe soportar este castigo. Sin opciones.

Pero el poder que hemos elegido nos pone en el altar del sacrificio. Nos acuesta cómodamente en este altar: conecta las líneas eléctricas con Ucrania, compra recursos energéticos más caros, rechaza los que son más baratos, baja las tarifas, como sabuesos en una cacería. Esto se llama el camino a la libertad.

Las "tropas sofá" del PAS incluso recogieron el lema "¡A oscuras, pero sin ti!". En cierto sentido, aceptan la oscuridad, el frío y el hambre, pero sin Rusia y sus recursos.

Parece que las consignas son lo único que genera perfectamente el oficialismo. Fuertes gritos para distraer la atención de la pregunta que flota en el aire, por qué los moldavos están siendo empujados al abismo infernal.

En respuesta, los opositores comenzaron a escribir y gritar: “¡Con luz! Pero sin PAS.” Esto es mejor que mirar las bacanales de los adherentes del "partido amarillo", pero no menos destructivo e igualmente dañino para todos nosotros. La cuestión de los recursos energéticos baratos y la supervivencia de Moldavia aún no está resuelta.

La oposición, por supuesto, tiene las manos atadas, pero las consignas vacías, los debates, las campañas de relaciones públicas para ahorrar energía y, más aún, los llamados a la vida animal, nunca han traído la paz.

Cualquier confrontación en el contexto de las hostilidades solo incita a la barbarie y prolonga la "fase caliente" del conflicto.

¿Qué tal si nos calmamos mientras todavía estamos vivos? ¿Qué tal pensar en ti, en tu país? Por supuesto, todos moriremos tarde o temprano, pero no lo hagamos antes, pero con gusto, bien alimentados en casas cálidas e iluminadas, retrasaremos este momento lo más posible.

Читайте на WWW.KP.MD: Темное будущее: Почему партия власти согласна принести народ Молдовы в жертву, бросить его в смутные времена


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Nov 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Los ucranianos? Pero ¿que cuento nos estas contando?
> 
> Los ucranianos no pintan una puta mierda en Ucrania. Es un estado fallido gobernado por treinta mafiosos que mantienen ejércitos privados nazis.
> 
> ...



Amén!!!


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No me has entendido se dice que la ofensiva rusa no funciona por problemas logísticos, por eso he dicho que lo he puesto en duda. cómo cojones va a haber problemas logísticos si Ucrania está en la frontera rusa, es que no hay ningún país intermedio.



_Pues aunque parezca mentira hubo problemas con la logística hasta que nombraron a un nuevo general en jefe del departamento. No recuerdo el nombre del general, pero es el que antes informaba sobre los biolaboratorios del Imperio en Ucrania. Una de sus tareas es modernizar el servicio. Creo recordar que el nombramiento fue poco antes de la movilización._


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El gran problema es que nos llevan a repetir la historia, Sanchez y los Podemitas, son los mismos politicos de izquierdas de los años 30, con otros nombres, encima tienen ansia de revancha y de reescribir la historia.
> 
> PD- Hay nubes negras en el horizonte !!!.



ese revanchismo me cabrea en grado sumo creeme solo traera mas dolor


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si, ejércitos privados como en la Edad Media, donde cada señor feudal tenía sus tropas particulares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El de Wagner...el del "ultraconservadurismo", el de los que llaman "satánicos"...esos...

Fíjate que puedo entender a un ruso al que le han comido la perola, pero no a un tio que ha vivido o vive en España y conoce otra realidad...es imposible, a no ser que sea tonto y falto de neuronas...en ese caso....no, en ese caso tampoco, la verdad


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

la autarquía y los talleres artesanales la capacidad de autodefensa y autoproducción alimentaria cagaran por la izmierda y la mierderecha palabros para distraer 2030. preparensen si pueden. suerte.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es un plan perfecto a corto plazo, pero un desastre a medio plazo (ni siquiera a largo). En los 80 del siglo pasado les funcionó, pero aunque ellos quieran repetir el guión, la situación ha cambiado.



No subestimemos la astucia de estos anglosajones. Yo he hecho un mero esbozo de un plan complejo, no están presentas todas sus partes ni los reactivos para ellas. En fin, ahora toca sentarse en la mesa y comer. Hasta luego sDq.


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El de Wagner...el del "ultraconservadurismo", el de los que llaman "satánicos"...esos...
> 
> Fíjate que puedo entender a un ruso al que le han comido la perola, pero no a un tio que ha vivido o vive en España y conoce otra realidad...es imposible, a no ser que sea tonto y falto de neuronas...en ese caso....no, en ese caso tampoco, la verdad



¿Sabes quién controla en Rusia los ejércitos privados? El estado.

¿Sabes quién controla en Ucrania el estado? Los ejércitos privados.

Hay una enorme diferencia. Y si no la quieres ver, es tu problema, pero como dijo alguien: "errar es humano, pero perseverar en el error es propio de bestias".

Allá tú.


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

¿A qué se nota quien es el que manda?
Y con las manos en los bolsillos...


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Una cosa son los que tengan las manos manchadas de sangre, y otra los que no. Ya conté que tuve familia en ambos bandos en la guerra civil. Y relaté el caso de un tío-abuelo mío que siendo del bando republicano quedó encargado de una pequeña prisión sin él quererlo. Y siendo él rojo, evitó que muchos fuesen llevados al 'paseillo' por la CNT-FAI, que llegaban 'por sus cojones morenos' sin ningún tipo de orden del mando, a llevarse a los prisioneros que les parecía. Y ese familiar mío se la jugó por defender a los indefensos, pese a que eran 'de la otra cuerda'.
> 
> No podemos demonizar ni a fascistas ni a comunistas como un todo. Siempre está la persona tras las ideas, y depende de como las gestione y qué límites considere que se deben traspasar para calificarle.



_Yo en cambio tuve un tio-abuelo en Rentería que era chofer de un general (o un alto mando) de día y de noche pasaba Rojos a Francia en el mismo coche._


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Otro iveco español a la mierda...
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> 
> ```
> ...



Ponga la "afoto", caballero !!!.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _¿Y no te dejaron el Condado de Visaman? ¿U otro antepasado posterior se lo pulió?
> Hace ilusión compartir hilo con un Grande de Navarra._



en realidad mi familia se asento luego en guipuzcoa, condado no nos dieron nos dieron mayorazgo


----------



## npintos (26 Nov 2022)

Belarusian Foreign Minister Vladimir Makei has died. The causes of death are not yet known. The diplomat was 64 years old.


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

*of topic 

Villar Palasí*



Spoiler



Biografía

Villar Palasí, José Luis. Valencia, 30.IX.1922 – Madrid, 7.V.2012. Político y jurista.
Fue, sin duda, uno de los ministros de Educación más conocidos de nuestra historia y, para muchos, el mejor administrativista español del siglo xx. Con una amplia formación humanística —dominaba más de una docena de lenguas clásicas y extranjeras—, realizó sus estudios gracias a una beca obtenida por oposición en el Colegio Universitario de San Juan de Ribera en Burjassot, licenciándose con premio extraordinario en Derecho y en Filosofía y Letras, especialidad de Historia, en 1945, por la Universidad de Valencia. En dicho año obtuvo el Premio Nacional Fin de Carrera al expediente académico más brillante de todas las Universidades Españolas. Posteriormente se licenció en Ciencias Económicas y cursó estudios de Periodismo en la antigua Escuela Oficial.
En 1946 se trasladó a Madrid, donde comenzó su labor profesional como profesor auxiliar en la Cátedra de Teoría Económica de la facultad de Ciencias Políticas y Económicas de la Universidad Complutense. En 1947 ingresó por oposición, con el número uno, en el Cuerpo de Letrados del Consejo de Estado y en 1950, igualmente con el número uno, en el de Letrados del Instituto Nacional de Previsión. Ese mismo año participó en la fundación de la Revista de Administración Pública, en la que publicó numerosos y conocidos artículos, entre los que cabe destacar “La actividad industrial del Estado en el Derecho Administrativo”, considerado ya unánimemente una de las aportaciones más brillantes al Derecho Administrativo español.
Sin ninguna filiación política, su prestigio como alto funcionario al servicio de la Administración Pública le acercó a la política, siendo nombrado en 1951 secretario general del Ministerio de Información y Turismo y, posteriormente, en 1957, subsecretario del mismo Departamento. En 1962 fue nombrado subsecretario del Ministerio de Comercio. Durante tres años, colaboró estrechamente con el entonces ministro de Comercio, Alberto Ullastres, en el desarrollo del Plan Nacional de Estabilización Económica, que, aprobado en julio de 1959, dio importantes frutos durante esos años. Esta colaboración estrecha con Ullastres motivó, sin embargo, que se encuadrara posteriormente a Villar Palasí, sin ningún fundamento, como miembro activo del Opus Dei.
Convocada la Cátedra de Derecho Administrativo en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, decidió dimitir, saliendo, a petición propia, de la política activa. Centró entonces sus esfuerzos en hacer realidad lo que, según testimonio propio, constituía su auténtica vocación: la actividad docente, y obtuvo en 1965 la mencionada Cátedra de Derecho Administrativo de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid.
En 1968 publicó su célebre obra Derecho Administrativo. Introducción y Teoría de las normas (Madrid, 1968). Ese mismo año regresó, no obstante, a la política activa, al ser nombrado el 14 de abril ministro de Educación y Ciencia, en un clima de evidente tensión universitaria. En el mes de junio se promulgó un Decreto-Ley sobre medidas urgentes de reestructuración universitaria, por el que se crearon tres nuevas Universidades en Madrid, Barcelona y Bilbao y diversas facultades en distintas Universidades. Su empeño, sin embargo, no se circunscribió únicamente a la reforma universitaria, sino que se extendió a una auténtica reforma integral del sistema educativo. En febrero de 1969 se publicó la obra La educación en España: bases para una política educativa, conocida como “Libro Blanco”. En su primera parte, que generó una gran expectación, se realizaba una crítica profunda a la situación de la educación en España, para abordar a continuación las líneas maestras de la reforma, que Villar plasmaría en la Ley General de Educación, de 4 de agosto de 1970, concebida, como señaló en su discurso ante el Pleno de las Cortes Generales, como una ley con “espíritu de futuro”.
La Exposición de Motivos de la Ley refleja los principios enunciados en el Libro Blanco, considerando la educación como un servicio público fundamental que debe garantizar el principio de igualdad de oportunidades. Se estableció así un período de Educación General Básica, único, obligatorio y gratuito, y se crearon el Bachillerato Unificado y Polivalente y la Formación Profesional. Esta amplia reforma, acompañada de una política de creación de nuevos centros, pese a las restricciones presupuestarias, contribuyó a la mejora del rendimiento y la calidad de la enseñanza. Su alcance histórico se reconoce en el preámbulo de la vigente Ley Orgánica de Educación, de 3 de mayo de 2006, que resalta cómo la Ley General de Educación de 1970 supuso “el inicio de la superación del retraso histórico que aquejaba al sistema educativo español”, aunque otras interpretaciones verían en ella el origen de posteriores crisis educativas sobre todo en la enseñanza secundaria.
En junio de 1973 abandonó definitivamente la política y se centró nuevamente en la docencia e investigación, pasando a dirigir el Instituto de Derecho Administrativo hasta 1980. En noviembre de 1975 ingresó como académico en la Real Academia de Jurisprudencia. Su discurso de recepción, titulado La interpretación y los apotegmas jurídico-lógicos fue unánimemente elogiado. Fue miembro de la Asociación de Derecho Financiero, de la European Society for Opinion and Marketing Research, y de la International Law Association. Fue vocal permanente de la Comisión General de Codificación del Ministerio de Justicia y profesor emérito de la Universidad San Pablo CEU de Madrid. Fue distinguido con la Grandes Cruces de Carlos III, de Isabel la Católica, de San Raimundo de Peñafort, de Alfonso X el Sabio, del Mérito Civil y del Mérito Militar, así como con numerosas distinciones extranjeras, como la Grande Croix du Mérite de la República Francesa, la Grande Croix de la Couronne de Bélgica, la Wissam del Nilo de Egipto o la Gran Cruz del Mérito de Portugal, entre otras muchas.

Obras de ~: “Naturaleza y regulación de la concesión minera” y “La Federal Administrative Procedure Act en Estados Unidos”, en Revista de Administración Pública (RAP), n.º 1 (1950), págs. 79-116 y 277-296 respect.; “La actividad industrial del Estado en el Derecho Administrativo”, en RAP n.º 3,(1950), págs. 53-130; “Observaciones sobre el sistema fiscal español”, en RAP n.º 4 (1951), págs. 93-128; “La eficacia de la concesión y la claúsula “sin perjuicio de tercero”, en RAP n.º 5 (1951), págs. 147-234; “La doctrina del acto confirmatorio”, en RAP, n.º 8 (1952), págs. 11-66; “Las técnicas administrativas de fomento y de apoyo al precio político”, en RAP, n.º 14 (1954), págs. 11-122; “Justo precio y transferencias coactivas”, en RAP n.º 18 (1955), págs. 11-72; La translación de ‘justum pretium’ a la esfera de la expropiación forzosa”, en RAP, n.º 43 (1964), págs. 161-194; La interpretación y los apotegmas jurídico-lógicos, Madrid, Real Academia de Jurisprudencia y Legislación, 1975; Derecho administrativo II, Madrid, Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia (UNED), 1976; “Aspectos jurídicos y políticos de la Telemática”, Madrid, Civitas. Revista española de derecho administrativo, n.º 19 (1978), págs. 501-515; Derecho administrativo I, Madrid, UNED, 1978; “La contradicción de normas y hechos y la coherencia” e “Informática y Derecho”, en Revista de la Facultad de Derecho de la Universidad Complutense, n.º 12 (1986), págs. 81-106 y 211-240 respect.; con J. L. Villar Ezcurra, “La libertad constitucional del ejercicio profesional, en Estudios sobre la Constitución española”, en Libro Homenaje al profesor Eduardo García de Enterría, II, Madrid, Civitas, 1991, págs. 1373-1414; “El derecho ante el genoma humano”, Madrid, Actualidad administrativa, n.º 25 (1993), págs. 299- 317; con M. Villar Ezcurra, “La posición del usuario de los servicios de información en materia tributaria: el problema de las garantías de los contribuyentes”, en Libro homenaje a Jesús López Medel, Madrid, Centro de Estudios Registrales, 1999, págs. 2349-2362; “El fin del Antiguo Régimen y los orígenes del Estado constitucional en España: la aparición del derecho administrativo”, en Posada Herrera y los orígenes del derecho administrativo español: I Seminario de Historia de la Administración, Madrid, INAP, 2001, págs. 17-30; “Implicaciones jurídicas de Internet”, en Revista de estudios jurídicos, económicos y sociales, n.º 1 (2003); con J. L. Villar Ezcurra, “Revisión de precios”, en Comentario a la Ley de contratos de las Administraciones públicas, Madrid, Civitas, 2004, págs. 661-678.

Fuentes y bibl. ~: Informaciones aportadas por ~.
E. García de Enterría, “Contestación”, en J. L . Villar Palasí, La interpretación y los apotegmas jurídico-lógicos, Madrid, Real Academia de Jurisprudencia y Legislación, 1975.


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en realidad mi familia se asento luego en guipuzcoa, condado no nos dieron nos dieron mayorazgo



_Si al final vamos a ser primos._


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

SkywalkerAND dijo:


> Zelenski, una vez amortizado y tenga una repentinitis o resbale con una cáscara de plátano,



Sufrira un infarto mientras esta sentado, en el inodoro de la sinagoga !!!.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Si al final vamos a ser primos._



seguramente


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Cómo ayudan los servicios de inteligencia franceses a Ucrania

El equipo de Rybir logró obtener la confirmación del trabajo en Ucrania de contratistas privados vinculados al servicio de inteligencia exterior francés DGSE y a la dirección de inteligencia militar DRM.

▪ Los franceses, además de la ayuda militar abierta en forma de suministros de equipos y armas, coordinan la labor de la DCI PMC, de carácter estatal, que entrena a las unidades especiales ucranianas en Francia, Polonia y Ucrania.

▪ El segundo ámbito de trabajo fue el reconocimiento aéreo junto con la empresa luxemburguesa CAE Aviation. La empresa opera aviones de reconocimiento en el Mar Negro para vigilar la actividad militar rusa.

¿Qué se sabe de la DCI?

▪ La empresa militar privada Défense conseil international, que es propiedad del Estado en un 50%, está totalmente controlada por la DGSE y el Ministerio de Defensa francés. Los especialistas de la empresa son contratados con mayor frecuencia para apoyar a los regímenes amigos en África, entrenar a los ejércitos locales y para el reconocimiento y la promoción de las exportaciones de armas de Francia.

▪ Las áreas clave del trabajo de DCI en Ucrania fueron

➖ Formación de las AFU en el uso de las unidades de artillería autopropulsada CAESAR.

➖ la ciberguerra y el reconocimiento electrónico con el apoyo de otra empresa francesa, Thales, especializada en el desarrollo de sistemas de información para aplicaciones aeroespaciales, militares y marítimas.

¿Qué se sabe de CAE Aviation?

▪ CAE Aviation, con sede en Luxemburgo, ha sido contratista del Ministerio de Defensa francés y de la DGSE en operaciones de inteligencia en el Sahel, África del Norte y Central y Oriente Medio durante muchos años.

▪ La empresa utiliza C-208B Cessna Caravan, SW3A Fairchild Merlin, Casa 212-300, Turbine Islander, Short Skyvan y otras aeronaves civiles ligeras a primera vista, equipándolas con el material necesario y realizando reconocimientos optoelectrónicos, radioelectrónicos y radiotécnicos.

▪ En 2016, los medios de comunicación dieron la noticia del accidente en Malta de un avión de reconocimiento propiedad de CAE Aviation que realizaba misiones en Libia.

▪ Los aviones de CAE Aviation trabajan ahora activamente sobre el Mar Negro en misiones de DRM para recopilar información, que luego también comparten con DCI .

▪ El año pasado, la empresa se vio envuelta en el escándalo de la operación encubierta Sirly que la inteligencia francesa llevaba a cabo en Egipto desde 2016.

CAE Aviation proporcionó datos para los ataques contra objetivos en la frontera libia, en particular los vehículos de los traficantes de personas. Los ataques, basados en resultados de inteligencia erróneos entre 2016 y 2018, hirieron o mataron a "cientos de civiles".

De este modo, CAE Aviation consiguió ganar unos 20 millones de dólares con el contrato. En respuesta al escándalo, Francia ha decidido iniciar causas penales contra los medios de comunicación que revelaron datos sobre operaciones encubiertas.

No es ningún secreto que Ucrania es ahora una golosina para muchas empresas privadas extranjeras, cuyos servicios son utilizados por los países occidentales, utilizando una excusa del estilo: "Las tropas de la OTAN no participan en el conflicto de Ucrania". Las operaciones de reconocimiento aéreo de una sola compañía cuestan al presupuesto francés decenas de millones de dólares.

Al mismo tiempo, teniendo en cuenta la triste experiencia de la inteligencia francesa en África, los clientes no pueden estar seguros de que los datos que se proporcionan actualmente sobre Ucrania sean más precisos y fiables que los proporcionados durante la Operación Sirleaf.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Sobre la situación en los ferrocarriles ucranianos tras los ataques en las infraestructuras energéticas

▪ El 23 de noviembre, los ataques con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra la infraestructura energética provocaron la desenergización de varios tramos del ferrocarril, a saber:

➖ en la región de Kiev
➖ en la región de Dnepropetrovsk
➖ en la región de Nikolaev
➖ en la región de Lviv
➖ en la región de Vinnytsia
➖ en la región de Sumy
➖ en la región de Kharkiv.

▪ Durante el día del 23 de noviembre, 12 trenes de larga distancia sufrieron retrasos y el número aumentó a 22 por la tarde. Los trenes de larga distancia sufrieron retrasos de 1 a 4 horas de media.

▪ En la tarde del 24 de noviembre ya se habían registrado retrasos en el tráfico de 28 trenes. Los mayores retrasos se produjeron en dirección a Odessa, Kharkiv y Lviv, con retrasos de una media de 12 horas.

▪ Los trenes eléctricos interurbanos se reanudaron en la tarde del 25 de noviembre. Se informó de que diez trenes de larga distancia en dirección a Odessa, Kharkiv, Zaporizhzhya, Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk y Uzhgorod iban con retraso. El tren número 120 "Lviv-Zaporizhzhya" es el que tiene el mayor retraso, 13 horas.

Los servicios ferroviarios se están restableciendo gradualmente. Para el 28 de noviembre, Ukrzaliznytsia ya ha anunciado la puesta en marcha de varios trenes de cercanías en la región de Kharkiv.

La mayoría de los retrasos de los trenes se deben a la escasez de locomotoras diésel. Se utilizan mucho para transportar carga militar, combustible y lubricantes y para abastecer al ejército.

En comparación con los ataques anteriores, la duración y la escala de las interrupciones en el ferrocarril ucraniano han aumentado. Y en caso de que se repitan los ataques, los problemas aumentarán.

También hay que tener en cuenta que el uso de locomotoras diésel para el transporte militar no es una panacea: hay que mantenerlas y repostarlas. Y para eso y para el funcionamiento de la infraestructura ferroviaria en general, se necesita energía.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

El bisnieto del Generalísimo Chiang Kai-shek se convierte en alcalde de la capital de Taiwán.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

_Tarde de pepinos_

Bombarderos estratégicos en el aire: ruge la alarma en Ucrania
Los medios ucranianos informan de que siete bombarderos Tu-95 han despegado de Engels.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (26 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Yo no hablo de que sea la visión correcta, hablo de esta idea de que la locura del decrecimiento y la regresión total de la sociedad es la ideología de la izquierda. Eso no es izquierda, es malthusianismo.
> 
> Estamos en 2022 y la idea de progreso de esta gente se basa en regresar al puto medievo, es una idiotez.



Ha tardado 200 años en ponerse de manifiesto fehacientemente, pero la realidad es que Malthus tenía razón. Cuando parecía que el crecimiento económico perpetuo era posible, tanto la derecha (liberalismo) como la izquierda (marxismo clásico) eran desarrollistas. Ahora que hemos alcanzado los límites del crecimiento, puede haber decrecentismo de izquierda (ecosocialismo) o barbarie. El decrecentismo de derechas (capitalismo verde y agenda 2030) es una imposibilidad llena de contradicciones insuperables destinada a morir antes de nacer. Ésto escrito en este hilo no es ningún OT, porque esta guerra tiene mucho que ver con el reparto de recursos menguantes y la crisis terminal del capitalismo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Un nuevo oficial de inteligencia de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue eliminado 

El ejército ruso acabó con el jefe de inteligencia de la 64ª división de la 45ª brigada de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, el teniente mayor Andrei Pavlyuk.

@anna_noticias


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Ataque nacionalista en la dirección Krasno-Limansky desbaratado y HIMARS destruido en la región de Zaporizhzhia: lo que informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso

▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, el enemigo intentó recuperar el terreno perdido en las zonas de Novomikhailovka y Nikolskoye DNR.
Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron rechazadas por ataques de artillería y grupos de asalto a sus posiciones iniciales;

▪ Un intento de las tropas ucranianas de atacar las posiciones rusas cerca de Vremevka fue rechazado. El enemigo sufrió pérdidas de hasta 40 militares ucranianos muertos y heridos. Un tanque, dos vehículos de combate de infantería y cinco camionetas fueron destruidos;

▪ La aviación operativa y del ejército, las tropas de misiles y la artillería atacaron cinco puestos de mando de las AFU en la región de Kharkiv y la DNR, un punto de despliegue temporal de la formación nacional en la región de Zaporizhzhia, así como 56 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro, y personal y equipo militar en 158 zonas;

▪ Las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados cerca de Chervonyi Chaban, en la provincia de Kherson, durante la noche;

▪ Cuatro lanzacohetes HIMARS fueron interceptados cerca del pueblo de Myrne, en la región de Kherson.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

En cuanto a las nuevas formaciones de las AFU. Hay información de que las siguientes unidades han sido creadas y ya están en funcionamiento:

El 11º Batallón Independiente de Fuerzas Especiales.

El 12º Batallón Independiente de Fusileros.

El 19º Batallón Independiente de Fusileros.

El 20º Batallón Independiente de Fuerzas Especiales.

El 23º Batallón Independiente de Propósitos Especiales (como parte de la brigada presidencial B. Khmelnitsky).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Equipos militares con banderas ucranianas en las calles de Tver asustaron a los residentes

Las imágenes de un convoy de "equipo militar ucraniano" en Tver se están difundiendo en Internet.
La gente los publica en las redes sociales y se pregunta perpleja qué está pasando.
El rodaje de la película "El músico", sobre la guerra en Ucrania, está teniendo lugar en la ciudad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Quita a los niños de la televisión": una ucraniana enfadada insulta duramente a Zelensky

En opinión de la mujer, el presidente del país es el culpable del sufrimiento de los civiles. También culpó a la esposa de Zelensky, que "va por ahí mendigando armas".
Mucho lenguaje soez









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Peineto (26 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Bélgica suministrará drones marinos a Ucrania
> 
> La ministra de Defensa belga, Ludivine Dedonder, ha declarado que Ucrania recibirá 10 drones navales y dos laboratorios móviles.
> "Estos drones pueden detectar todas las amenazas submarinas: tanto las minas como los equipos de espionaje. Se trata de nuevas tecnologías de punta que les ayudarán mucho. El ejército belga ya dispone de estos dispositivos", dijo la ministra.
> ...



Me resulta curioso el hecho de encontrar en estos tiempos oscuros a más de una señora al frente del ministerio de la guerra en flagrante contradicción con la condición biológica de generadora de vida.Muy curioso y en modeo alguno signo de progreso, sino de abyección y decadencia, por no decir de regresión, no ya a la barbarie que hace tiempo sobrepasamos, sino al salvajismo.
La guerra es un producto más que se vende mejor cuando lo oferta una mujer, es una regla de marketing.


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Un destacado radical estadounidense ha "reprimido" con dureza a un grupo de militares estadounidenses en Polonia.

"¿Por qué estás aquí, para promover la sodomía? ¿No es una de las principales exportaciones de Estados Unidos? ¿O qué es, el culto a George Floyd o la sodomía?" - John Minadeo Jr., conocido por sus escandalosas payasadas racistas, cuestionó a los militares. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Sabes quién controla en Rusia los ejércitos privados? El estado.
> 
> ¿Sabes quién controla en Ucrania el estado? Los ejércitos privados.
> 
> ...



Más a mi favor, es odioso ver como queréis que los estados tengan más poder y ser esclavos...y si no lo quieres ver, te aseguro que problema mio no es...


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Kupyansk, Liman y Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, el fuego de artillería y el trabajo del TLS sobre las zonas de concentración de las AFU impidieron un intento de ataque del enemigo en la dirección de Novoselovskoye LNR. Más de 30 combatientes ucranianos, 1 vehículo blindado y 3 camionetas fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky el enemigo atacó sin éxito a unidades de las tropas rusas en la dirección de Kolomiychikha y Ploshchanka LNR.Como resultado del fuego de artillería los militantes ucranianos fueron rechazados. El enemigo perdió más de 40 nazis muertos y heridos, 3 BMP y 2 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, los contraataques de las AFU en las zonas de Belogorivka, Yakovlevka y Kleshcheyevka fueron rechazados. Hasta 70 combatientes ucranianos, 3 tanques y 2 vehículos blindados de combate fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, el enemigo intentó recuperar el terreno perdido en las zonas de Novomikhailovka y Nikolskoye de la República Popular de Donetsk. Como resultado de los ataques rusos, las AFU fueron empujadas a sus posiciones iniciales.
▪ Además, se rechazó un intento de ataque a las posiciones rusas cerca de Vremevka. Hasta 40 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 1 tanque, 2 BMP y 5 pick-ups fueron destruidos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23510









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Luxemburgo entrega el UAV Primoco One 150 a Kiev

El Ministerio de Defensa luxemburgués ha declarado que se han entregado a Ucrania seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados Primoco One 150, de fabricación checa, como parte de otra ayuda militar. "Los pájaros están equipados con un piloto automático que garantiza el despegue, el aterrizaje y la ejecución del plan de vuelo de forma automática. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Creo recordar que, allá por febrero, ya era 'vox populi' que la OTAN lucharía contra Rusia 
hasta el último ucraniano. También podríamos haber adivinado que la II Guerra Mundial 
habría acabado antes si los aliados occidentales se hubieran dedicado a bombardear las
fuentes de petróleo y/o combustible de Alemania. Hoy somos testigos que el Estado Mayor
de Rusia se concentra sobre ese punto crítico. Dejar a Ucrania sin energía es el camino 
menos difícil para desnazificar sin tener que matarlos a todos. A los nazis a machamartillo
les resultará mucho más difícil permanecer en Ucrania sin energía, algo a lo que la mayoría 
de la gente se ha habituado. Rusia hace de modo mas efectivo lo que el Imperio de EEUU
hace, pero de una manera más humana: regresar a Ucrania en el siglo XVIII, para descubrir
o acogedoras que son los Estados vecinos para refugiar a las hordas neonazis y adjuntas.
O comprobar lo tolerante del régimen de Ucrania para permitirles salir. 
Con la escasez de combustible, muchos se marcharán ya quen la otra opción es el suicidio.

Sin energía ni calefacción, ahora será mucho más fácil para Rusia ubicar las zonas militares
iluminadas, como hizo en Siria, y la desmilitarización se intensificará. En lo puramente militar,
no parece que haya esperanzas para la OTAN en Ucrania, incluso si las fuerzas de la OTAN
entraran formalmente (Que no lo van hacer) por simple sentido común.
La OTAN ha perdido pero parece no estar dispuesta a aceptar la realidad.


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El fin de ETA fue el fin de su economia, cuando la sociedad vasca estaba exhausta por el impuesto revolucionario, se termino la fiesta, sin dinero no hay diversion, los comunistas etarras, no eran los terroristas del GRAPO, que si tenian que asaltar bancos para financiar la revolucion, lo hacian. @Triptolemo
> 
> PD- El fin del santuario frances, con la colaboracion gabacha, les dio la puntilla.



El impuesto revolucionario aunque existió, fue ridículo con cualquier cosa...
A familiares mios los amenazaron y la cuantia no era tanta, se marcharon por otros factores del país vasco...

Tu kaikus como ejperto cuñadeando sobre ETA quizá nos puedes decir el montante de dinero que sacaron...

Los que sacaron dinero fueron los del PNV con el apalancamiento de la tension politico social de la antaño zona más industrializada de toda la península...

Aquello de las nueces, ETA pocas nueces comió, se dedicó a varear el árbol...


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Otro intercambio de prisioneros: 9 por 9

El tercer intercambio de prisioneros de guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania en una semana ha tenido lugar en la región de Zaporizhzhya. Denys Pushylin, jefe en funciones de la autoproclamada república popular de Donetsk, dijo ayer que el intercambio estaba previsto, pero que, por razones desconocidas, el traslado de prisioneros previsto no se llevó a cabo.

Hoy, el jefe de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, Andriy Yermak, dijo que el intercambio se había producido. Según él, Rusia ha extraditado a 12 personas a Ucrania:

▪ 4 militares de la marina;

▪ 2 soldados de la Guardia Nacional;

▪ 2 guardias fronterizos;

▪ 1 soldado de la Defensa Territorial;

▪ 3 civiles.

La información sobre el traslado fue confirmada posteriormente por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso. Según el diputado de la Duma Estatal Shamsail Saraliyev, los militares de Rosgvardiya han sido liberados del cautiverio ucraniano.

Las autoridades ucranianas vuelven a presentar el intercambio como su victoria. En los medios de comunicación ucranianos circulan fotos y vídeos de los combatientes que han regresado del cautiverio, mientras que lo único que se sabe sobre el destino de los militares rusos es que están siendo trasladados a Moscú para recibir tratamiento y rehabilitación por aviones de la fuerza aérea rusa.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (26 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1273238
> 
> 
> Un nuevo oficial de inteligencia de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue eliminado
> ...



Pues si éste era de inteligencia ¿Cómo serán los tontos?


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> El impuesto revolucionario aunque existió, fue ridículo con cualquier cosa...
> A familiares mios los amenazaron y la cuantia no era tanta, se marcharon por otros factores del país vasco...
> 
> Tu kaikus como ejperto cuñadeando sobre ETA quizá nos puedes decir el montante de dinero que sacaron...
> ...



Esta claro que no fue el unico motivo, pero la falta de dinero, creo que fue determinante o no ???.


----------



## Peineto (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y una mierda pa ti cataluña due reconquistada por el reino de navarra y ahi lucharon mis antepasados luego sanch el fuerte se a dejo en herencia a uno de sus hijos como condado y afernan nuñez le dio el ondado de castilla que sois unos ijnorantes d ehistoria de españa y tu castigado sin postre



No me hagas reir que hoy tengo el día transcendental intentando vender mi coche espín.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

‼‍☠*Combatientes de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en las trincheras del frente cerca de Artemovsk*
Los medios ucranianos publican las fotos. Se puede ver que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen dificultades allí, con agua y barro hasta las rodillas.
Las trincheras ucranianas aquí parecen las trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial.


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No me hagas reir que hoy tengo el día transcendental intentando vender mi coche espín.



na solo me queda recurrir a golpes bajos, que tienes para cenar hoy?


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta claro que no fue el unico motivo, pero la falta de dinero, creo que fue determinante o no ???.



ETA fue financiada siempre por la sociedad en general, no por el impuesto, el impuesto era un medio de tensionar la estructura social... 

¿Cuanto sacaron de Cosme delclaux el de neguri? 
Una limosnilla... 
Delclaux pago, pero nada comparando con su terrible patrimonio...


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Nov 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Sabes quién controla en Rusia los ejércitos privados? El estado.
> 
> ¿Sabes quién controla en Ucrania el estado? Los ejércitos privados.
> 
> ...



Es otra forma de expresar la frase que siempre se ha dicho.." en Rusia el presidente nombra a los oligarcas, en Ucrania los oligarcas nombran al presidente".


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> España es la nación más fuerte del planeta, lleva 5 siglos tratando de destruirse y aún no lo ha conseguido.
> 
> BISMARK.



La frase es bastante buena, por desgracia, pero es apócrifa. No hay fuente de que lo dijera Bismarck que, supongo, no creo que nos conociera tan bien.


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Nov 2022)

El clan delclaux tardo casi 250 en soltar lo que hoy serían 6 millones de euros sin contar la inflación... 
¿Cuantos millones tiene esa familia? 

Y recuerda que todo un comando tubo que secuestrarlo, darle de comer, jugarse la prisión o la vida durante 250 días @.Kaikus ...


----------



## hartman4 (26 Nov 2022)

ej que loh himars.


----------



## dabuti (26 Nov 2022)

*El minuto a minuto de la operación militar especial rusa en Donbás*





26/11/2022

*Moscú, 26 nov *
Lavrov: El pueblo ucraniano será liberado de los neonazis.

Zelensky ya está fuera del control de Occidente y ahora comienza a chantajearlo, confirma Zajárova.

Sin la ayuda financiera y militar de Occidente, las autoridades de Kiev no durarían ni un solo día, afirma Zajárova.

Defensa Rusa:
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia lograron en la dirección de Kupiansk de la República Popular de Lugansk, frustrar un ataque de las tropas de Kiev y eliminar a 30 militares y destruir un blindado y tres camionetas.
En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, dos grupos tácticos ucranianos intentaron sin éxito atacar unidades de tropas rusas, y como resultado del fuego de artillería, las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a más de 40 soldados muertos, tres vehículos de combate de infantería y dos automóviles.
110 regulares de Kiev fueron abatidos en los frente de combate en la República Popular de Donetsk, y se destruyeron cuatro tanques, cuatro blindados de combate y cinco camionetas.
La aviación operacional-táctica alcanzaron cinco puestos de mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, un punto de despliegue temporal de una formación ultranacionalista, 56 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro y 188 sitios de concentración de tropas y equipo militar.
Se informó sobre la destrucción de un depósito de municiones del sistema de lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS, en la región de Zaporozhie, así como dos lanzacohetes Grad de las fuerzas ucranianas en la región de Járkiv.
Los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados y cuatro cohetes HIMARS.
Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 333 cazas, 177 helicópteros y 2.565 aviones no tripulados ucranianos fueron derribados por Rusia, mientras 390 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 6.825 tanques y blindados, 904 lanzacohetes, 3.620 cañones de artillería y morteros, y 7.362 unidades de vehículos militares especiales fueron destruidos


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ETA fue financiada siempre por la sociedad en general, no por el impuesto, el impuesto era un medio de tensionar la estructura social...
> 
> ¿Cuanto sacaron de Cosme delclaux el de neguri?
> Una limosnilla...
> Delclaux pago, pero nada comparando con su terrible patrimonio...



tambien la falta de neskas en los comandos que aliviaran las tensiones sesuales tuvo que ver digo yo


----------



## Sergei Mamani (26 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya lo comentamos ayer.
> De esos números, ellos mismos reconocen que hay 3000 que no son ciertos porque se desconocen.
> Por tanto, 6.300 muertos confirman...los mismos que decían 80.000 en agosto



También contarán aparte las bajas de los milicianos del donbas?
creo que la DNR tenia como 3500 muertes y la LPR como 2500


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Sin la ayuda financiera y militar de Occidente, las autoridades de Kiev no durarían ni un solo día, afirma Zajárova.



Mira, están reconociendo su inferioridad...


----------



## piru (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sabías que fueras tan ignorante.
> 
> Ranking mundial España por PIB:
> 1975: economía número 10
> ...




Y si le ponemos la deuda pública le da un ictus:


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Las protestas contra el presidente estallan en la capital de Kazajistán
Una parte de la población está descontenta con la reelección de Kasym-Jomart Tokayev. Se produjeron los primeros conflictos y detenciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Adriano II (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta claro que no fue el unico motivo, pero la falta de dinero, creo que fue determinante o no ???.



ETA desapareció pq se quedó sin apoyo popular

Así de simple

Solo los más tarados de los tarados del nacionalismo más extremo apoyaban que se anduviera pegando tiros y poniendo coches bomba en medio de una democracia (más o menos imperfecta que ese es otro debate) en la que no había ningún tipo de persecución (si no todo lo contraria) contra la cultura y el nacionalismo vasco

Sin apoyo popular te falta de todo : Reclutas, dinero, logística, etc y no tuvieron manera de seguir


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Se producen protestas en Bulgaria contra el suministro de armas a Ucrania

"El pueblo búlgaro está categóricamente en contra de suministrar armas a Kiev. Estados Unidos y Europa, que ya ha vaciado sus arsenales, quieren armas. Estados Unidos quiere una guerra contra Moscú. Estamos con Rusia, que hoy defiende la paz", dijeron los organizadores de la protesta.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> la guerra civil empezó en 1931, la república fue un régimen guerracivilista, excluyente en esencia ("las derechas" no tenía legitimidad ninguna para los republicanos de opereta del ateneo de madrid ni mucho menos para la izquierda revulucionaria, que iba a los suyo.) la guerra propiamente empezó con el aplastamiento del golpe de estado del psoe de 1934... por allí ya enseñó franco la patita, deberían haber tomado nota los rojos, las gentes de mal vivir y los azañas de la vida, los tontos inútiles más perniciosos, estos últimos, de la historia de españa.



Ya puestos empezó en 1812....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Nov 2022)

*La corte escucha una llamada telefónica grabada en secreto entre el Papa Francisco y el cardenal más importante*



El Papa Francisco fue grabado en secreto durante una llamada telefónica con uno de sus ex cardenales superiores discutiendo los pagos de la Santa Sede para liberar a una monja secuestrada por militantes vinculados a Al Qaeda en el norte de África.

En un movimiento legal impactante, la llamada telefónica grabada entre el papa Francisco y el cardenal Angelo Becciu , uno de los 10 acusados en un juicio por malversación de fondos en curso , se reprodujo ante la corte del Vaticano.

En la llamada, se puede escuchar a Becciu pidiéndole al Papa que confirme que había autorizado los pagos para liberar a la monja, quien fue secuestrada en 2017. Finalmente fue liberada el año pasado y se reunió con el Papa.

Se pidió a los periodistas que abandonaran la sala del tribunal antes de que se reprodujera la cinta porque la grabación aún no se había admitido formalmente como prueba, pero la agencia de noticias italiana Adnkronos publicó una transcripción de la Policía Financiera italiana, informó CNN .

La grabación se realizó el 24 de julio de 2021, solo tres días antes de que Becciu fuera juzgado por presunta malversación de fondos y abuso del cargo, y 10 días después de que el Papa Francisco fuera dado de alta del hospital de Roma para una cirugía intestinal, según el toma de corriente.

Se puede escuchar a Beccui pidiéndole al Papa que confirme que había autorizado pagos a la autodenominada consultora de seguridad Cecilia Marogna, quien también ha sido nombrada acusada en el juicio. Marogna luego pagaría a la firma británica Inkerman Group para liberar a la monja.

El cardenal Angelo Becciu se vio obligado a dimitir como secretario de Estado de la Santa Sede en septiembre.AFP vía Getty Images
Beccui dijo que los pagos fueron de $363,706 USD a Inkerman Group y $519,518 USD en rescate por la monja.

El Papa le dijo al cardenal que recordaba vagamente los pagos, pero le pidió que pusiera por escrito su solicitud de confirmación.

No existe una ley del Vaticano que requiera que el Papa testifique en un juicio, según CNN.

Becciu, el exsecretario de Estado de la Santa Sede, se vio obligado a renunciar el 24 de septiembre. Se sospecha que canalizó dinero del Vaticano a empresas y organizaciones benéficas encabezadas por sus tres hermanos.

Supuestamente también supervisó una inversión multimillonaria en una propiedad de lujo en Londres que está en el centro del juicio. Los fiscales han acusado a los acusados de defraudar a la Santa Sede y luego extorsionar al Vaticano con 15 millones de euros para hacerse con el control de la propiedad. El Vaticano perdió $100 millones de euros solo en la transacción de la propiedad.

Becciu ha sostenido que todas sus transacciones financieras fueron selladas para la aprobación de sus superiores. Él, Marogna y todos los demás acusados se han declarado inocentes.

55
¿Qué piensas? Publicar un comentario.
Los fiscales han acusado a los corredores italianos y otros funcionarios del Vaticano de una serie de delitos financieros, incluidos fraude, malversación, corrupción y abuso de poder.

En el caso de Londres, acusan a los acusados de defraudar a la Santa Sede y de extorsionar luego al Vaticano con 15 millones de euros para hacerse con el control de la propiedad.









Court hears secretly recorded phone call between Pope Francis, top Cardinal


No Vatican law requires the Pope to testify at a trial.




nypost.com






*El Grupo Inkerman*
Establecido en 1996 para proporcionar servicios de inteligencia y riesgos personalizados a organizaciones de todo el mundo. La empresa cuenta con un sólido y experimentado equipo de profesionales calificados y se ha convertido en un proveedor de servicios de riesgo e inteligencia muy respetado y con la más alta reputación.




https://inkerman.com/


----------



## WasP (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (26 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida es subir el SMI el 60%, de no ser por eso y gracias a podemos ahora mismo muchos estarian comiendo 1 vez al dia. Jaja y no pedian las fabricas, pero eso ya les costo bastante. Tampoco las pueden pedir porque los trabajadores los acusarian de comunistas y no les votarian. Cosas de la vida.
> 
> Lo que no va hacer vox en su puta vida, es que los trabajadores puedan disfrutar de más permisos por hijo.
> 
> ...



Ya se que no es el tema de este hilo, pero entresaco este párrafo que comparto 100%:

*"Lo de las penas de los violadores es una puta gilipollez, supongo que alguna coma mal redactada que esta siendo utilizada por el facherio que ocupa la mayoria de los puestos en la justicia donde la endogamia brutal. Afirmar que es con intención molesta a la inteligencia de cualquiera que tenga 2 dedos de frente".*

Efectivamente ofende a la inteligencia decir, como acabo de leer a otro forero de estos irreflexivos, acusar por ejemplo a Irene Montero de poner todo su empeño en reducir las penas a los violadores. Creo que a quien escuche insinuar algo así a quien sea, por aparentemente respetable que parezca, se le debe encender una lucecita de alarma tipo: 'aquí algo no encaja'.

Y sí es una ofensiva del poder judicial y policial, ambos mayoritariamente fachas, contra cualquier gobierno que muestre tendencias izquierdistas, siendo ambos también los mayores culpables de generar injusticia y deterioro de la convivencia por mala aplicación intencionada de la ley. Mala aplicación intencionada sobre todo en el caso del poder judicial (estos son malos pero no tontos), y mala aplicación ya no tan intencionada, sino en este caso inevitable teniendo en cuenta la escasez de neuronas (vulgo estupidez) de muchos integrantes de los cuerpos policiales.


----------



## cobasy (26 Nov 2022)

Ya tienen presos para intercambiar los UCRAS...ahora van a utilizar civiles de Kherson.









Ukraine detains hundreds of civilians in Kherson for POW swap — official


According to Alexander Malkevich, Russia has thousands of prisoners of war from Ukraine, while the Ukrainian side has nobody to exchange them for




tass.com


----------



## UsufructO (26 Nov 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> También contarán aparte las bajas de los milicianos del donbas?
> creo que la DNR tenia como 3500 muertes y la LPR como 2500



Con todo y eso las bajas son mínimas comparadas a las ucranianas....


----------



## El_Suave (26 Nov 2022)

Ningún gobierno gobierna directamente, sino por intermediación del poder judicial y policial, sin controlar a esos no hay gobierno que gobierne.

Y esos en España no obedecerán nunca a un gobierno de izquierdas, sino que harán todo lo posible por hacer que descarrile mientras fingen cumplir las leyes, tipo Pinochet con Allende.

Pablo Iglesias lo tenía claro cuando decía que lo primero era controlar el CNI.


----------



## dabuti (26 Nov 2022)

CIAlensky crítica al alcalde de Kief por no gestionar bien los albergues de emergencias creados para los ciudadanos sin luz, agua o calefacción.









In rare public spat, Zelenskyy criticises Kyiv mayor over emergency centres


Ukrainian president Volodymyr Zelenskyy also criticised those who he said had lied in their official reports, but did not give details.




indianexpress.com


----------



## Peineto (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na solo me queda recurrir a golpes bajos, que tienes para cenar hoy?



Una fabulosa tortilla francesa -de 1 huevo antigula- con ensalada de apio y tomate. Por cierto: a lo mojó te interesa comprarme el cocheespín.


----------



## Martok (26 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *Ucrania ya tiene que movilizar masivamente a los más jóvenes y en territorios occidentales*
> 
> Ya se han formado comisiones (Документы военкомата Ужгорода.) para movilizar y reclutar en el ejército tanto a los* jóvenes nacidos en 2006* como a los que quedan y pueden servir.
> 
> ...



No me jodas, ¿niños de 18 Años? Ucrania va quedar destruida por decadas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> la guerra civil empezó en 1931, la república fue un régimen guerracivilista, excluyente en esencia ("las derechas" no tenía legitimidad ninguna para los republicanos de opereta del ateneo de madrid ni mucho menos para la izquierda revulucionaria, que iba a los suyo.) la guerra propiamente empezó con el aplastamiento del golpe de estado del psoe de 1934... por allí ya enseñó franco la patita, deberían haber tomado nota los rojos, las gentes de mal vivir y los azañas de la vida, los tontos inútiles más perniciosos, estos últimos, de la historia de españa.




El blanco es blanco y el negro negro. Por más que se proclame una mentira, no por repetirla se transmutará en una verdad.
¿Cuándo empezó la IIWW? ¿Según usted a raiz del Tratado de Versalles en 1919 o el 1 de Septiembre de 1939 con la invasión de Polonia?
Usted miente por conveniencia ideológica o afectiva. Que para todo conflicto existen antecedentes y argumentos no implica necesariamente que de forma inexorable conduzca a ello ni que el primer tiro marque el inicio del conflicto de forma categórica. ETA causó centenares de muertes y para los elementos mas recalcitrantemente reaccionarios se debió haber dado un golpe de Estado e incluso justificar una cruzada nacional, una guerra civil.
Hasta el último dia de vida de la República se hubiese podido evitar la guerradel mismo modo. Pero la derecha nunca asumió la victoria del frente popular y se vio amenazada en sus privilegios
Por otro lado la República habia sorteado los momentos e inestabilidad anteriores en el contexto mundial del auge de los fascismo y la proximidad de la guerra mundial.


----------



## Martok (26 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Hablar de rojos en 2022...
> Atrasa 30 años mínimo..
> En todo caso la guerra civil la gano el fascismo, que de bueno les trajo? 40 años de atraso y pobreza...pero los salvo de los rojos...
> En 2022 estas discusiones no tienen sentido, los rojos no existen mas, y la derecha son deficitarios neuronales que creen en el terraplanismo y que las vacunas tienen chips, etc.



En España ya no existe izquierda, usar a los rojos es el comodín que usa la derecha para tapar su fracaso, es como el hombre de saco o el monstruo de debajo de la cama, que la sacan a pasear para tapar sus mierdas.


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Los voluntarios que ayudan en los frentes con todo lo que necesitan para la victoria se quejaron de que las aduanas rusas detuvieron las entregas de equipos

Los movimientos de voluntarios han demostrado ser útiles para la victoria común en los nueve meses transcurridos desde el inicio de la PUE. Han comprado helicópteros, equipos y uniformes para los combatientes, incluso algunos del extranjero. Ahora, sin embargo, los voluntarios tienen un nuevo problema con las aduanas.

Los voluntarios se quejan de que los funcionarios de aduanas retienen todos los cargamentos que pueden utilizarse en operaciones militares, a menos que tengan un permiso especial. Es decir, las "mavikas", los visores, las cámaras de imagen térmica y otros equipos y uniformes que ya se han comprado para los cazas.

Readovka ha sabido que la detención de cargamentos ya es generalizada, sin que se sepa cuánto tiempo se retrasan los envíos por razones inexplicables. Según los voluntarios, esto llega a veces al absurdo: incluso cargamentos inocuos como guantes y ropa para los soldados se retrasan.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

WasP dijo:


>



esa repentitis ha sido curiosa como poco aviso al lukasenko?


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

20 de los 30 países de la OTAN han agotado sus reservas de armas que podrían haber suministrado a Ucrania - New York Times

▪ Un portavoz de la alianza ha dicho esto. En primer lugar, estamos hablando de los estados más pequeños. Los 10 restantes siguen siendo capaces de suministrar armas y equipos a Kiev: Francia, Alemania, Italia y los Países Bajos están entre ellos.
▪ Alemania, Francia y Estados Unidos también están seleccionando las armas para transferirlas y que no toquen el territorio ruso (estamos hablando de las fronteras de la Federación Rusa antes del referéndum).









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El gran problema es que nos llevan a repetir la historia, Sanchez y los Podemitas, son los mismos politicos de izquierdas de los años 30, con otros nombres, encima tienen ansia de revancha y de reescribir la historia.
> 
> PD- Hay nubes negras en el horizonte !!!.



Igual de ridículos sois los que habláis de gobierno socialcomunista que los que dicen que vox es fascista....      
La politica nacional es a día de hoy puro circo de pésima calidad, y lo mejor será que lo dejemos estar....


----------



## Yomateix (26 Nov 2022)

El negocio que deben de estar haciendo vendiendo armamento debe de ser brutal. 43 millones de euros solo en misiles para los Eurofighter....luego misiles aparte para otros aviones, lanzaderas de misiles, helicópteros creo que se compró también alguno etc etc Vas sumando de cada país......Creo que estos en concreto se le comprarán a Reino Unido, para qué comprar el armamento fabricado en la UE....luego a quejarse de que si la producción y los Chinos....

"España se dejará 43 millones de euros en la *adquisición de estos misiles* guiados de alta precisión que *usarán los Eurofighter en misiones de ataque a tierra*. Adquirir un arma de estas características era necesario y la elección de este modelo parece lo más acertado. Hasta ahora, lo más parecido que estaba empleando el Ejército del Aire y del Espacio era el *AGM-65 Maverick,* un misil muy conocido y eficaz, pero que solo está integrado en el F-18, por lo que el Eurofighter se queda huérfano."


----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Una fabulosa tortilla francesa -de 1 huevo antigula- con ensalada de apio y tomate. Por cierto: a lo mojó te interesa comprarme el cocheespín.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273454



gracias pero no era fan de espinete yo era del mostruo de las galletas mas bien, yo pa cenar un trozo de gorgonzola con pan, en fin esperemos que el sabado sabadete no se lo quiten.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Nov 2022)

Ojo que en Astaná, Kazakhstan, hay movida a estas horas.
El Presidente, que ha sido reelegido...y que abraza sin rubor a la UE y a USA, está nuevamente en problemas, como hace un año.



Por entonces, Rusia mandó a sus fuerzas especiales para sofocar la rebelión.
Lo hará esta vez?...


----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Y ganaron porque a la CIA le interesaba, pero se les fue la mano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que el PSOE actual nada tiene que ver con el histórico, solo son unas siglas. Es un bodrio cagado por el SPD alemán y la CIA, una versión patria del PRI mexicano y del sector más cazurro y reaccionario del Justicialismo argentino.

Pero sí, para ellos la perra gorda del ZOSIALKOMUNIIIIIIJJJJJMOOOOOO.....


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> En España ya no existe izquierda, usar a los rojos es el comodín que usa la derecha para tapar su fracaso, es como el hombre de saco o el monstruo de debajo de la cama, que la sacan a pasear para tapar sus mierdas.



_Ahora ya no los llaman Rojos, ahora son comunistas.
Empezando por la chacha ambiciosa de Madrid._


----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Una fabulosa tortilla francesa -de 1 huevo antigula- con ensalada de apio y tomate. Por cierto: a lo mojó te interesa comprarme el cocheespín.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273454



¿Apio? Tío....


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> gracias pero no era fan de espinete yo era del mostruo de las galletas mas bien, yo pa cenar un trozo de gorgonzola con pan, en fin esperemos que el sabado sabadete no se lo quiten.



_Burrata con tomates cherry y aceite de oliva._


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> La frase es bastante buena, por desgracia, pero es apócrifa. No hay fuente de que lo dijera Bismarck que, supongo, no creo que nos conociera tan bien.



No, no lo es, lo dijo durante un banquete delante del embajador de España.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Nov 2022)

*"La CIA preparó la guerra en Donbass ya en 1957 como parte de un levantamiento antisoviético".*

La CIA estaba planeando operaciones especiales en Ucrania. Según analistas estadounidenses, el levantamiento antisoviético se mantendría en muchas partes de la RSS de Ucrania, y la división a favor y en contra de Moscú seguiría aproximadamente la misma frontera que hoy separa la RPD, la LPR y Crimea del resto de Ucrania. .

Tales conclusiones se pueden extraer de un estudio 'Los factores de resistencia y áreas de operación de las fuerzas especiales. Ucrania. 1957'.

La CIA desclasificó este estudio y la BBC lo cita en detalle.

El estudio divide a Ucrania en 12 zonas según la lealtad a los intervencionistas estadounidenses. La tarea de los interventores es provocar un levantamiento contra el gobierno central.

Como era de esperar, la parte occidental del país, en particular, la región de Volyn y la región de Lutsk, que incluye ciudades como Kovel, Lutsk, Kostopol y Vladimirovets - se consideró la más "prometedora".

Por el contrario, Crimea y Donbass ya se caracterizan como "poco prometedores", ya que la población local apoya al gobierno central
y, de hecho, se ve a sí mismo como ruso en lugar de ucraniano (zonas I y II).

Fue el conflicto de las Zonas III-XII con las Zonas I-II lo que se describió en 1957 como lo más probable y potencialmente factible de escalar dentro de la URSS en preparación para su colapso.

dijo, también hay Áreas 3, 4, 5 (Odessa, Kharkiv, Zaporozhye), que la CIA creía en 1957 que se habría puesto del lado de Donbass tras el comienzo del conflicto.

Por lo tanto, es interesante evaluar el mapa de Ucrania que la CIA creó en 1957. Como podemos ver, el plan americano se implementó 60 años después...

Para los escépticos consultar el informe e en particular ver página 86.

Enlace al informe: RESISTANCE FACTORS AND SPECIAL FORCES AREAS UKRAINE | CIA FOIA (foia.cia.gov)

Para enlace a PDF: https://cia.gov/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP81-01043R002300220007-1.pdf


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Las autoridades nazis desmantelan el tanque monumental T-34-85 en Khmelnytskyi

_"El tanque ha sido desmantelado... Nadie se deshará de él, lo cortará. Ahora se almacenará y luego se expondrá en el museo. Es una exposición histórica única. No hay tanques de este tipo en el mundo. Será una exposición de museo, nos recordará el pasado de la ocupación"_, dijo el Gauleiter Simchyshyn.
Los esquizoides programaron deliberadamente esta "acción" para que coincidiera con el Día del Recuerdo del Holodomor.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta claro que no fue el unico motivo, pero la falta de dinero, creo que fue determinante o no ???.



El determinante fue que los yankis pensaron que ya no les interesaba mantener ese grupo terrorista en funcionamiento. Igual que hasta hace poco no habían atentados y solo teníamos peligrosos virus acechando nuestras vidas, y que los han 'resucitado' en Turquía para avisar a Erdogan que eso de salirse del guión es peligroso.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La corte escucha una llamada telefónica grabada en secreto entre el Papa Francisco y el cardenal más importante*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y esta es la razón por que querían mandar toda la pasta liquida a Roma?.


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Nov 2022)

Trasteando con Stable Difussion he generado esta imagen.


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Pues aunque parezca mentira hubo problemas con la logística hasta que nombraron a un nuevo general en jefe del departamento. No recuerdo el nombre del general, pero es el que antes informaba sobre los biolaboratorios del Imperio en Ucrania. Una de sus tareas es modernizar el servicio. Creo recordar que el nombramiento fue poco antes de la movilización._



Y hasta donde puedo leer, me consta que lo primero que se buscó en la movilización fue reforzar el tema de la logística. 
De primera mano,, me pueden creer. Camionero, de algo más de 40. Él, y toda su empresa que era (lógicamente) privada.
El que digo, en concreto, y para disgusto de familiares femeninas más mayores, no aceptó bien la movilización porque no quiere ir de camionero sino de "limpiador de basura".


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los voluntarios que ayudan en los frentes con todo lo que necesitan para la victoria se quejaron de que las aduanas rusas detuvieron las entregas de equipos
> 
> Los movimientos de voluntarios han demostrado ser útiles para la victoria común en los nueve meses transcurridos desde el inicio de la PUE. Han comprado helicópteros, equipos y uniformes para los combatientes, incluso algunos del extranjero. Ahora, sin embargo, los voluntarios tienen un nuevo problema con las aduanas.
> 
> ...



Por comentar. este- y otros mercadeos- son uno de los florecientes negocios
de muchos de los bloqueros 'ejjpertos'militares que pululan en 'telegram.
Pa'que se sepa...


----------



## Epicii (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero que ignorante eres por Dios. La PSOE no llegó al poder hasta 1982. Hasta entonces ya hubo dos presidentes no socialistas.



Tienes razón me olvide de Adolfo Suarez, pero es lo mismo, tampoco era un franquista...
raro con tanta prosperidad que les había traído el fascismo según tu dices...


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Nov 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Demasiada política nacional en el hilo de la Guerra energética en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que rusia esté falta de equipos de visión nocturna. 
Hace décadas que produce intensificadores de luz, y en la última década ha comprado decenas de miles de matrices IR de 1º grado militar de Francia e Italia y hasta donde sé, hace 2 años alcanzo la capacidad de producción propia, creo que cooperación con bielorusia, si la memoria me alcanza. 
Además, hoy se pueden adquirir matrices civiles de hasta 640x512 incluso para envío por correo a precios muy populares desde China
Otra cosa es que esta tecnología tanto en un campo como en otro no esté disponible para todos los combatientes. y se reserve para determinadas unidades y situaciones. 
En todo caso la visión nocturna tiene sus limitaciones, especialmente la tecnología de intensificación de luz. Personalmente a mi jamás me gustó.. destrozan al vista, se pierde la percepción espacial y además si te la quitas te encuentras cegado durante minutos anta que la vista se vuelve a acostumbrar a la falta de luz
Además son fácilmente deslumbrables. Por ejemplo mediante el uso de luces estroboscópicas. o simplemente los faros de un vehículo
Las cámaras térmicas por otro lado son otra cosa. Desde luego si que ofrecen un gran ventaja aunque generalmente tiene poca resolución y las portátiles es difícil identificar nada más allá de escasos cientos de metros
Hoy en Amazon puedes encontrar cámaras térmicas para acoplar al móvil con arrays de 384×288 por unos pocos cientos de euros. A ese nivel a llegado la popularización de la visión nocturna infrarroja









La España que perdimos


¿Cómo sería España si las imposiciones ideológicas y los intereses espurios de los grupos de interés no hubieran reducido su crecimiento?



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> En España ya no existe izquierda, usar a los rojos es el comodín que usa la derecha para tapar su fracaso, es como el hombre de saco o el monstruo de debajo de la cama, que la sacan a pasear para tapar sus mierdas.



Dos acotaciones sobre la manida denominación: 

- Los bolcheviques nunca de denominaron de "izquierda" ¿Qué tal?
- Además de en la Revolución francaise, fue la socialdemocracia alemana quien así se denominaba.

Para que así conste y cada cual se la envaine como quiera...


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Nov 2022)

caera esta ficha del imperio tambien.?

Veremos, si pakistan escapa a su control es otra pieza mas a sumar.


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Donbás y bombardea las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a lo largo de prácticamente toda la línea del frente - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas se están centrando en disuadir las acciones de las AFU, están diseñando líneas y posiciones defensivas y continúan con las ofensivas en determinadas zonas.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están reabasteciendo a las tropas con personal, armas, municiones, equipos y combustible y lubricantes, y siguen reagrupando tropas para reforzar las unidades en las zonas de Liman, Avdiivka y Novopavlivka.
▪ Las tropas rusas lanzaron dos ataques con misiles contra la ciudad de Dnipropetrovsk y cuatro disparos de cohetes contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y zonas pobladas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CIAlensky crítica al alcalde de Kief por no gestionar bien los albergues de emergencias creados para los ciudadanos sin luz, agua o calefacción.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debe de haber discrepancias entre las famiglias para repartirse el dinero que llega del exterior a Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Lo de estado terrorista les queda que ni pintado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Un par de bombarderos estratégicos Tu-160 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, acompañados por interceptores MiG-31 realizaron un vuelo programado en el espacio aéreo neutral sobre los mares de Barents y Noruega.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

*Lavrov dice que los ucranianos serán liberados de los gobernantes neonazis
*
_*"El pueblo ucraniano será liberado de los gobernantes neonazis.*_
*Merece vivir en buena vecindad, amistad, prosperidad junto a sus hermanos eslavos"*








Lavrov says Ukrainians will be liberated from neo-Nazi rulers


"The Ukrainian deserves to live in good neighborliness, friendship, prosperity next to its Slavic brothers," he said




tass.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

❗Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están preparando un gran ataque en Svatovo.

Según "Come and See", el ejército ucraniano está transfiriendo masivamente tropas en la región de Jarkov.

“Se está preparando una gran ofensiva. Muchas tropas están concentradas en Jarkov ”, dijo la fuente del canal.

Según él, la zona más probable del ataque sería Svatovsky en la LPR.

Al mismo tiempo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania construyen una línea defensiva en la frontera con la región de Belgorod.

@smotri_z


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

_*⚡ Open Society Foundations cierra sus operaciones en Tayikistán

Open Society Foundations, red fundada por el magnate de los negocios 
George Soros que dice apoyar financieramente a grupos de libertad civil, *_
*se retira de Tayikistán después de 25 años.*

@IntelRepublic


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Zelenski denunció la estrategia de destruir las infraestructuras en momentos en que las temperaturas caen por la llegada del invierno como un "crimen contra la humanidad" y sus aliados occidentales la definieron como "crímenes de guerra".

Poco han cambiado las cosas en Rusia desde los años 30 del siglo pasado, la mentalidad y brutalidad de sus métodos es la misma que en la época soviética.


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

*Focus Online: Los estadounidenses están decididos a asegurar su riqueza a costa de China y Europa*
Hoy, 18:23


https://topwar.ru/205787-focus-online-amerikancy-tverdo-nastroeny-obespechit-svoe-blagosostojanie-za-schet-kitaja-i-evropy.html


tr dee

*Podemos burlarnos del comportamiento inapropiado de Joe Biden, pero parece que los estadounidenses, que han desatado el máximo de turbulencias internacionales en todos los ámbitos posibles, volverán a beneficiarse de ello. *Al menos en lo económico. *Lo harán enfrentándose a China y con acciones descaradamente cínicas para debilitar las economías de sus 'aliados' europeos.* Alemania será la más afectada por estas acciones de Estados Unidos. Esta es la conclusión del columnista *Gabor Steingart* en un artículo publicado en la publicación alemana Focus Online.
*
Cree que Alemania está ahora "atrapada en una peligrosa pinza". Por extraño que parezca, no son los rusos ni los chinos, sino los estadounidenses. Estados Unidos está decidido a asegurar su bienestar a costa de China y Europa.*

Trump se ha ido, su lema sigue siendo: America first. El columnista afirma que *la política profunda de los dirigentes estadounidenses no ha cambiado en absoluto.

La política económica exterior estadounidense tiene dos partes. Está la llamada "Ley de la Inflación", que no tiene como objetivo en absoluto luchar contra la subida de precios, sino crear condiciones extremadamente favorables para los negocios y la localización de empresas en Estados Unidos. En realidad, se trata de un gigantesco programa de subvenciones a favor de las nuevas tecnologías. El objetivo es atraer a las industrias europeas que se enfrentan a un aumento sin precedentes de los precios de la energía y obligarlas, literalmente, a trasladar su producción a Estados Unidos.*

Según el ministro francés de Economía, Bruno Le Maire, *en algunos casos las subvenciones ofrecidas por el Gobierno estadounidense son entre cuatro y diez veces superiores a las ayudas estatales máximas permitidas por la Comisión Europea,* precisa el autor.

*La segunda son las sanciones de Estados Unidos contra la industria china de semiconductores. No sólo China, sino también la economía alemana se ve afectada por estas sanciones. Demasiadas empresas alemanas dependen del suministro de semiconductores de China. Ahora tendrán que renunciar a estos suministros para evitar sanciones secundarias.

En la propia Alemania, los dirigentes y los representantes empresariales tienen una doble postura ante las acciones descaradamente proteccionistas y completamente ajenas al mercado de Estados Unidos. *En el caso de China, el Canciller Olaf Scholz y el Ministro de Economía Robert Habeck han declarado que los negocios con China no continuarán como antes. En cambio, Siegfried Russwurm, director de la asociación industrial BDI, rechaza firmemente la necesidad de retirarse del mercado chino, declarando: "No veo ninguna razón para reducir las actividades de las empresas alemanas en el mercado chino.
*
De hecho, en la situación actual, Estados Unidos ha pasado de ser un aliado y socio de Alemania a un duro competidor. En Estados Unidos, la era del "libre comercio" ha sido sustituida por la era del "comercio gestionado" y esta posición es apoyada activamente tanto por los demócratas como por los republicanos.*

La época en la que muchos creían que el mercado mandaba y la política debía permanecer al margen ha pasado seguramente. Habek se muestra pesimista y añade que esta idea ya ha sido errónea anteriormente.
*
El autor no escribe sobre esto, pero está claro que Alemania y el resto de la UE han caído en las garras económicas de Estados Unidos por pura voluntad propia y sumisión desde hace decenas de años.*


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

E*l Parlamento Europeo desprestigia a Rusia mientras financia el terrorismo nazi*

https://strategic-culture.o...


----------



## HDR (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Peineto (26 Nov 2022)

Lo que queda de un campo de mercenarios polacos en la zona de Jarkov.


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ningún gobierno gobierna directamente, sino por intermediación del poder judicial y policial, sin controlar a esos no hay gobierno que gobierne.
> 
> Y esos en España no obedecerán nunca a un gobierno de izquierdas, sino que harán todo lo posible por hacer que descarrile mientras fingen cumplir las leyes, tipo Pinochet con Allende.
> 
> Pablo Iglesias lo tenía claro cuando decía que lo primero era controlar el CNI.



Primera noticia que me llega de que el gobierno de ZetaP o el Sepulturero no son (muy) de izquierdas.


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Focus Online: Los estadounidenses están decididos a asegurar su riqueza a costa de China y Europa*
> Hoy, 18:23
> 
> 
> ...




Alemania lleva siendo manejada, por UK primero y USA después, desde hace mas de un siglo.
No se por que se tienen que hacer ahora los sorprendidos, si parece que nunca se enteraron
que eran nazis hasta que 'dejaron' de serlo...


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Tienes razón me olvide de Adolfo Suarez, pero es lo mismo, tampoco era un franquista...
> raro con tanta prosperidad que les había traído el fascismo según tu dices...



Te voy a contar la razón por la que se te ha olvidado


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Alemania lleva siendo manejada, por UK primero y USA después, desde hace mas de un siglo.
> No se por que se tienen que hacer ahora los sorprendidos, si parece que nunca se enteraron
> que eran nazis hasta que dejaron de serlo...



adolfo nunca llegaria a donde llego si no fuera por el capital usano. quiza la mejor inversion anglo de la historia que de paso sometio a uropa para parar a eurasia via soviética o ahora rusa


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Sí lo dicen los seres de luz en el arte de la piratería debe ser tan cierto como lo de las lavadoras.


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

* Malí expulsa a las ONGs francesas y Macron culpa a la "desinformación" rusa
*
_*"Malí declaró esta semana la prohibición de las actividades de las organizaciones
no gubernamentales dentro del país que reciben financiación de Francia. 
La medida se produjo a raíz de que Francia de retirar la ayuda al desarrollo al país
mientras sus últimas tropas se retiran de la región del Sahel, marcando el final *_
*de la Operación Barkhane de ocho años.*









An African country kicks out French influence operations, Macron blames Russian ‘disinformation’


Mali has banned Paris-backed NGOs after almost a decade of unsuccessful French attempts to gain a foothold




www.rt.com


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El blanco es blanco y el negro negro. Por más que se proclame una mentira, no por repetirla se transmutará en una verdad.
> ¿Cuándo empezó la IIWW? ¿Según usted a raiz del Tratado de Versalles en 1919 o el 1 de Septiembre de 1939 con la invasión de Polonia?
> Usted miente por conveniencia ideológica o afectiva. Que para todo conflicto existen antecedentes y argumentos no implica necesariamente que de forma inexorable conduzca a ello ni que el primer tiro marque el inicio del conflicto de forma categórica. ETA causó centenares de muertes y para los elementos mas recalcitrantemente reaccionarios se debió haber dado un golpe de Estado e incluso justificar una cruzada nacional, una guerra civil.
> Hasta el último dia de vida de la República se hubiese podido evitar la guerradel mismo modo. Pero la derecha nunca asumió la victoria del frente popular y se vio amenazada en sus privilegios
> Por otro lado la República habia sorteado los momentos e inestabilidad anteriores en el contexto mundial del auge de los fascismo y la proximidad de la guerra mundial.



ejemplo palmario de post sectario, ahistórico, ideológico y homprepajístico. no me atrevo a decir mentiroso porque hablando de hechos históricos queda muy feo.
aquella república desgraciada nació muerta por excluyente... en españa ya no quedaban monaráquicos ni casi católicos en abril del 31, los botarates como azaña resucitaron a unos y otros. 
para todo lo demás "rectificación de la república", de ortga y gasset, diciembre de 1931.

lo peor es que los republicanos de ahora mismo son igual de mentecatos, excluyentes, sectarios y guerracivilistas...


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

Sobre el problema de la entrega de productos de doble uso a Rusia

Los voluntarios de la guerra @voenacher plantearon un tema muy importante: todos los productos de doble uso son detenidos en la aduana.

Numerosas organizaciones de voluntarios han empezado a recibir rechazos masivos en las aduanas al intentar entregar helicópteros, dispositivos de visión nocturna, artículos de caza, sacos de dormir e incluso guantes tácticos normales.

Las denegaciones se atribuyen a la falta de los permisos necesarios y a las restricciones a la importación de productos de doble uso.

Creemos que el problema en este caso surgió por el deseo de asegurar la adquisición para las necesidades de las fuerzas de seguridad para proporcionar suministros centralizados a los militares en la zona SMO.

Muy probablemente, para ejecutar las instrucciones del Comandante en Jefe y del Gobierno de la Federación Rusa, en el seno de las oficinas nacieron las instrucciones para organizar la compra centralizada de todos los uniformes y medios técnicos necesarios para las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF.

Era el camino de menor resistencia: tenemos las organizaciones acreditadas necesarias, mientras que el resto tenía que obtener los míticos documentos de autorización necesarios.

Se creó la Jefatura de Coordinación Interdepartamental dirigida por los representantes del Ministerio de Defensa para resolver los problemas de cooperación. Y estamos seguros de que estos problemas pueden resolverse con un clic, si uno está dispuesto.

Lo principal es no convertir a las organizaciones de voluntarios no certificadas en chivos expiatorios y obligar a todos a obtener la acreditación y los documentos necesarios.

Esto no funcionaría en este caso; al contrario, haría que estuvieran menos dispuestos a ayudar: la burocracia es más perjudicial en estos asuntos que otras medidas.

Hay que dar plena autoridad al frente popular y, sobre todo, no impedir que ayude al ejército. Porque los intentos de regular estrictamente esto llevarán a un resultado trágico.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> ejemplo palmario de post sectario, ahistórico, ideológico y homprepajístico. no me atrevo a decir mentiroso porque hablando de hechos históricos queda muy feo.
> aquella república desgraciada nació muerta por excluyente... en españa ya no quedaban monaráquicos ni casi católicos en abril del 31, los botarates como azaña resucitaron a unos y otros.
> para todo lo demás "rectificación de la república", de ortga y gasset, diciembre de 1931.
> 
> lo peor es que los republicanos de ahora mismo son igual de mentecatos, excluyentes, sectarios y guerracivilistas...



Lo suyo es sencillamente algo llamado fanatismo ciego, pero la historia está escrita y la verdad es la que es. Supongo que usted es de los que piensa que el general Armada debería haber triunfado en su golpe de Estado también, pues Españ estaba fatal con ETA y la democracia estaba cagada con el PSOE 
Un golpe de Estado que fracaso en su intentona inicial y que sólo trajo dolor y muerte, un mal mayor al que en parte padecia el país, más otros 20 años de miseria y atraso, no sólo es execrable sino que merece la condena histórica de ls generaciones venideras
Usted no sólo no es imparcial sino que sus afectos ideológicos o sociogeneracionales le impiden un criterio cabal.

En cuanto a lo de ahistórico, falsario y demás, a las autoridades históricas me remito.

Entiendo que sus critrios se apoyan como ha quedado demostrado estos dias en su* superioridad moral* y en que son *cualitativamente los mejores,*
conclusión a la que llegan cuando se miran al espejo como el diputrtado ese que pronuncia "loh mejoreh"


----------



## juanmanuel (26 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La OTAN no tiene prisa. Enquistarse esta guerra no es mala opción. Rusia se desangra y pierde todo su prestigio militar. En ciernes la nueva ofensiva ucra. Sostenida por la barra libre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para la OTAN seria bueno si la guerra terminase hoy con la derrota de Rusia, nooo, mejor ayer. Pero una cosa es querer y otra muy distinta conseguir lo que se desea.
La OTAN, USA si quieren, inicio esta guerra porque cuanto mas esperaba mas iban disminuyendo sus posibilidades frente a la dupla China/Rusia. Era un "mejor ahora que mañana". Jugar sus mejores cartas no le garantizan el triunfo, pero si es verdad que si seguia esperando tenia garantizada su derrota.
Para Rusia la guerra es mala, pero no la peor opcion. Mejor hubiera sido esperar otra decada con el conflicto semi congelado, pero no pudo aguantar mas. Ucrania no es Georgia. No se la frena tan facil.
Rusia no se desangra, por el contrario. Se desangraria si la guerra fuese de alta intensidad. Cuanto mas tiempo lleve mas tiempo tiene para reorientar su economia hacia el este, mejorar su infraestructura militar que ya demostro muchas lagunas e ineficiencias, imbuir a su poblacion de una mentalidad de guerra que hoy no tiene y un largo etc. de deficiencias y debilidades que ya fueron expuestas o aun permanecen ocultas. Que necesita Rusia para mejorar? Tiempo, que es lo mejor que le esta dando este conflicto de baja intensidad.
Ademas tiene una serie de tareas no menores por delante que le van a llevar bastante tiempo:
1) Fraccionar Georgia (aun mas) y dejarla sin salida al mar.
2) Derrocar y eliminar las facciones pro occidentales de Armenia y crear un corredo hasta Iran, cortando definitivamente el corredor de Turquia hacia Azerbaijan.
3) Expulsar a la OTAN de los paises balticos.
4) Convencer a Finlandia y Suecia de no unirse a la OTAN o fraccionarlas.
Todo esto solo en el frente occidental. Despues viene Asia central y el lejano oriente.
Esta confrontacion es solo el comienzo y cuanto mas se demore mas tiempo le da a Rusia para las otras.
Creo que sera mejor para todo el mundo tomarselo con calma porque vamos a tener decadas de conflictos por delante.


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Nov 2022)

ya que tenemos el de la izquierda deberíamos tener también el de la derecha


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Lo suyo es sencillamente algo llamado fanatismo ciego, pero la historia está escrita y la verdad es la que es. Supongo que usted es de los que piensa que el general Armada debería haber triunfado en su golpe de Estado también, pues Españ estaba fatal con ETA y la democracia estaba cagada con el PSOE
> Un golpe de Estado que fracaso en su intentona inicial y que sólo trajo dolor y muerte, un mal mayor al que en parte padecia el país, más otros 20 años de miseria y atraso, no sólo es execrable sino que merece la condena histórica de ls generaciones venideras
> Usted no sólo no es imparcial sino que sus afectos ideológicos o sociogeneracionales le impiden un criterio cabal.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de ahistórico, falsario y demás, a las autoridades históricas me remito



vamos a dejarlo pero sin llorar...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> vamos a dejar pero sin llorar...



Y sin escupir vómitos ni señalar nucas  , con las que tanto les gusta rellenar cunetas a algunos


----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Primera noticia que me llega de que el gobierno de ZetaP o el Sepulturero no son (muy) de izquierdas.


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Nov 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ningún gobierno gobierna directamente, sino por intermediación del poder judicial y policial, sin controlar a esos no hay gobierno que gobierne.
> 
> Y esos en España no obedecerán nunca a un gobierno de izquierdas, sino que harán todo lo posible por hacer que descarrile mientras fingen cumplir las leyes, tipo Pinochet con Allende.
> 
> Pablo Iglesias lo tenía claro cuando decía que lo primero era controlar el CNI.



qué barbaridades hay que leer en un foro civilizado


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## cobasy (26 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Focus Online: Los estadounidenses están decididos a asegurar su riqueza a costa de China y Europa*
> Hoy, 18:23
> 
> 
> ...



Y aqui el artículo del periodico aleman: 





__





Cargando…






www.focus.de


----------



## Martok (26 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo que en Astaná, Kazakhstan, hay movida a estas horas.
> El Presidente, que ha sido reelegido...y que abraza sin rubor a la UE y a USA, está nuevamente en problemas, como hace un año.
> 
> 
> ...



Viendo lo tontito que se esta poniendo lo mismo esta vez lo manda a tomar por culo.


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es que el PSOE actual nada tiene que ver con el histórico, solo son unas siglas. Es un bodrio cagado por el SPD alemán y la CIA, una versión patria del PRI mexicano y del sector más cazurro y reaccionario del Justicialismo argentino.
> 
> Pero sí, para ellos la perra gorda del ZOSIALKOMUNIIIIIIJJJJJMOOOOOO.....



entiendo que llama "actual" al psoe de felipe y guerra... esto de ahora cómo lo definiría? en caso de que haya palabras para definirlo, claro.


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


>



Pedazo argumentación. Por un momento pensé que era uno de los intelectuales del foro.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Para la OTAN seria bueno si la guerra terminase hoy con la derrota de Rusia, nooo, mejor ayer. Pero una cosa es querer y otra muy distinta conseguir lo que se desea.
> La OTAN, USA si quieren, inicio esta guerra porque cuanto mas esperaba mas iban disminuyendo sus posibilidades frente a la dupla China/Rusia. Era un "mejor ahora que mañana". Jugar sus mejores cartas no le garantizan el triunfo, pero si es verdad que si seguia esperando tenia garantizada su derrota.
> Para Rusia la guerra es mala, pero no la peor opcion. Mejor hubiera sido esperar otra decada con el conflicto semi congelado, pero no pudo aguantar mas. Ucrania no es Georgia. No se la frena tan facil.
> Rusia no se desangra, por el contrario. Se desangraria si la guerra fuese de alta intensidad. Cuanto mas tiempo lleve mas tiempo tiene para reorientar su economia hacia el este, mejorar su infraestructura militar que ya demostro muchas lagunas e ineficiencias, imbuir a su poblacion de una mentalidad de guerra que hoy no tiene y un largo etc. de deficiencias y debilidades que ya fueron expuestas o aun permanecen ocultas. Que necesita Rusia para mejorar? Tiempo, que es lo mejor que le esta dando este conflicto de baja intensidad.
> ...



Coño, este tonto es nuevo...

Vais a tener OTAN hasta por los poros de vuestros huevos...es el resultado de vuestras acciones, ni más ni menos


----------



## Martok (26 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dos acotaciones sobre la manida denominación:
> 
> - Los bolcheviques nunca de denominaron de "izquierda" ¿Qué tal?
> - Además de en la Revolución francaise, fue la socialdemocracia alemana quien así se denominaba.
> ...



Aceptada de buen agrado la matización, llevamos tal locura con la denominaciones haciendo un totum revolutum que ya veo que a Trumb lo denominen anarquista.

Pero bueno creo que se entiende a lo que me refería aunque esa denominación pudiera no ser correcta.

Saludos


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

Este es el resultado de nazis apoyando nazis. Luego alguno se asusta por las cosas que dice Zhu de esta "democracia".
Han llegado al parlamento (mejor chachareo de los 4 que van por los cientos que cobran) europedo, ¿qué es lo siguiente?periodistas encarcelados por informar(ni siquiera opinar)? Ah, que no..que eso ya pasa.
Señores, esto está muy podrido y cada vez va a peor. Recuerden a Niemoller. O gana Rusia (con Putin o con quien sea) o mal camino llevamos (porque, al final, vivimos casi todos los presentes en el mismo régimen-lo sepamos o no, lo queramos o no).
El Parlamento Europeo comenzó a utilizar los métodos favoritos del régimen nazi de Kiev: incitar al odio, intimidar y señalar 'traidores'.
Así marcaron los despachos de los diputados que votaron en contra del reconocimiento de Rusia como estado terrorista.


Edito y corrijo para hacer justicia, Que de todo hay en el mundo:
*Tatjana Ždanoka* (en ruso: _Татья́на Арка́дьевна Ждано́к_, _Tatyana Arkadyevna Zhdanok_). Riga 8 de mayo de 1950, es una matemática y política letona de origen judío, eurodiputada en el Parlamento Europeo desde 2004









Tatjana Ždanoka - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Parece que al Charlamento europedo los nazis bálticos dejan votar a los ciudadanos de segunda,


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Primera noticia que me llega de que el gobierno de ZetaP o el Sepulturero no son (muy) de izquierdas.



¡Córtese un poco por el amor de Dios! o¿es que acaso ha permanecido criogenizado los últimos 50 años junto a Walt Disney?


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> 1) Fraccionar Georgia (aun mas) y dejarla sin salida al mar.



Si la Nato sigue mareando en Georgia, no solo perdera la salida al mar, Chechenia duplicara su territorio con el este del pais.




PD- Georgia se convertira en un bantustan alrededor de Tiflis.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Nov 2022)

136.000 generadores por valor de unos 88 millones de dólares fueron importados a Ucrania del 1 al 21 de noviembre

Y hoy se supo que Canadá asignó otros 10 millones de dólares para generadores para Ucrania. Bélgica, Corea del Sur, Japón, Estonia y Lituania también entregarán generadores a Ucrania en diciembre.


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y sin escupir vómitos ni señalar nucas  , con las que tanto les gusta rellenar cunetas a algunos



"como la pobre es mudita no sé si muge o si sólo bosteza" (chumy chúmez en algún momento de la segunda mitad de los años 70)


----------



## NPI (26 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La OTAN no tiene prisa. Enquistarse esta guerra no es mala opción. Rusia se desangra y pierde todo su prestigio militar. En ciernes la nueva ofensiva ucra. Sostenida por la barra libre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un portal de un TRAFICANTE DE ARMAS y exministro español


----------



## Yomateix (26 Nov 2022)

Según lo que puedas sacar, son buenos o malos. El malvado de hoy es el ser de luz de mañana. La hipocresia del mundo actual.

*Las Islas Feroe renuevan el polémico acuerdo de pesca con Rusia*

Las Islas Feroe ha renovado un polémico acuerdo de pesca con Rusia para el intercambio de cuotas entre ambos países. Recordamos que estas islas son un territorio autónomo del Reino de Dinamarca.El Parlamento feroés aprobó por amplia mayoría, con solo un voto en contra de 33, prolongar por un año más el acuerdo que permite a sus pescadores capturar bacalao en el mar de Barents y, a los barcos rusos, pescar bacaladilla en aguas de ese territorio situado entre Escocia e Islandia y que no forma parte de la Unión Europea (UE).


----------



## dabuti (26 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Viendo lo tontito que se esta poniendo lo mismo esta vez lo manda a tomar por culo.



Rusia debería ya o detener ese nuevo Maidán o mandarles ya definitivamente a tomar por culo de la OTSC. 

O se está con USA o con Rusia.










Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Yomateix (26 Nov 2022)

Normal , el resto de paises no son tan estúpidos para regalar todo lo que tienen a un país con el que no solo no tenemos nada que ver, si no que ha menospreciado en varias ocasiones a esos mismos políticos que ahora agachan la cabecita y le regalan más y más armamento.....que luego tendrán que volver a pagar todos los Españoles y que ya se está volviendo a comprar a EEUU y Reino Unido. Si mañana nos atacase Marruecos, a confiar en que nos defienda EEUU....ah no que han dejado claro por activa y por pasiva que su aliado es Marruecos y no España.

*La industria española de defensa son clave para el envío de ayuda a Ucrania*
Las empresas de la industria española de defensa están siendo fundamentales para el suministro del *material donado por España a Ucrania*. Se trata de material destinado a la defensa de su población y a su integridad territorial frente a la agresión rusa. Lo han destacado hoy sábado los representantes del sector durante un diálogo en la agencia Servimedia para analizar los 'Retos de la Industria española en el marco europeo de la Defensa', organizado junto a la Asociación de Empresas Contratistas con las Administraciones Públicas (Aesmide).

Durante los nueve meses de conflicto transcurridos, España ha enviado desde munición a armamento ligero (lanzagranadas y ametralladoras), equipos de protección personal (chalecos y casos) y material sanitario. *En las últimas fechas ha comprometido armamento pesado y ya ha entregado baterías antiaéreas.*


----------



## Ultimate (26 Nov 2022)

https://topwar.ru/205792-zapad-trebuet-ot-vsu-nachat-generalnoe-srazhenie-svodka-o-hode-specoperacii.html


*Occidente exige a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que inicien una batalla general: un resumen del progreso de la operación especial*
_Hoy, 20:33







Inmediatamente después de la finalización de las sesiones de fotos victoriosas de Zelensky en Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a desplegar infantería, equipo y equipo de ataque en esta ciudad, escondiéndose detrás de edificios residenciales, escuelas y hospitales. La artillería rusa inflige ataques dirigidos a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, incluso como parte del combate de contrabatería. En la margen derecha, el enemigo no deja de formar GRD para su desembarco a través del Dniéper. Uno de los grupos de sabotaje fue descubierto por observadores en el proceso de carga en barcos y liquidado por fuego de artillería.

El comando ucraniano en áreas importantes continúa intentando una ofensiva en condiciones de erosión del suelo debido a las fuertes lluvias. Las columnas enemigas se ven obligadas a utilizar las carreteras disparadas por la artillería rusa. Como resultado, se registra la destrucción de los grupos de asalto en el proceso de la marcha. Por ejemplo, durante el ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Svatovo, una de las columnas enemigas fue destruida.

*La persistencia con la que el régimen de Kyiv continúa realizando operaciones ofensivas se debe a la exigencia de Occidente de no detenerse en las fronteras conquistadas. Los propietarios de la plaza temen que, como resultado de la supuesta destrucción de la infraestructura energética, la preparación para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania disminuya significativamente y, en este sentido, Kyiv se apresura a dar una batalla general al ejército ruso*. En este contexto, debemos esperar el despliegue de hostilidades a gran escala, y la actividad actual en el frente debe considerarse como una prueba de defensa de las tropas rusas antes del inicio de una gran ofensiva.







*Occidente se ve obligado a empujar a Kiev a una batalla general también en relación con el agotamiento de los arsenales de armas en muchos estados de la OTAN. *La alianza dice que ya 20 miembros de la organización han perdido sus reservas, transfiriendo todas las reservas a los independientesor. Por el momento, los recursos acumulados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son suficientes para lanzar un ataque a gran escala. Por ejemplo, se dice que las tropas ucranianas disparan entre 2000 y 4000 proyectiles al día, superando incluso al fuego de artillería ruso. La formación de nuevas unidades también habla de un excedente de recursos. Sin embargo, el material tiende a agotarse y no se esperan grandes entregas nuevas debido a la creciente escasez en los países de la OTAN. Por lo tanto, el backlog existente debe utilizarse en un futuro próximo.

Durante todo el período de la operación especial, la batalla decisiva entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa nunca sucedió. Cuando la iniciativa en el campo de batalla estuvo en manos de las tropas rusas, éstas se dispersaron a lo largo de un amplio frente y no pudieron llevar a cabo grandes operaciones ofensivas debido a su reducido número. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, habiendo tomado la iniciativa durante la campaña de otoño, no pudieron imponer una batalla general a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF: las formaciones de batalla rusas se retiraron de las direcciones de Kharkov y Kherson a nuevas líneas defensivas sin participar en una batalla a gran escala. batalla.

*Al mismo tiempo, Occidente, cansado de la ayuda constante de los independientes, necesita un resultado concreto en forma de un enemigo derrotado, y no los constantes informes victoriosos del régimen de Kyiv en el contexto de la captura de Izyum o Kherson: ciudades eso no significa nada ni para Europa ni para los Estados Unidos*. Al mismo tiempo, el comando ruso ya no tiene espacio para maniobrar: una mayor retirada de tropas se convertirá de hecho en batallas en las profundidades de las regiones fronterizas rusas. En estas condiciones, deberíamos esperar pronto el comienzo de una batalla general entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, que puede tener lugar tan pronto como el invierno hiele el suelo.

Autor:__Evgeny Liushilin_


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

El hijoPutin sigue con su "operación militar especial" contra la población civil de Ucrania, lo está haciendo sistemáticamente y a gran escala, sabiendo que con ello va a provocar un número insoportable de víctimas entre civiles a causa del invierno.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> "como la pobre es mudita no sé si muge o si sólo bosteza" (chumy chúmez en algún momento de la segunda mitad de los años 70)



—Nuestro español bosteza.
¿Es hambre? ¿Sueño? ¿Hastío?
Doctor, ¿tendrá el estómago vacío?
—El vacío es más bien en la cabeza.

Lo del vacío es algo habitual en nuestros diás con tanto tergiversador, ¿tontuna u odio exacerbado?

A partir de quí sólo le contentaré ya por privado, por respeto al hilo y por ende procuren no enmarranar este hilo con soflamas publicitarias tan aberrantes históricamente como zafias en su expresion.


----------



## vil. (26 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 136.000 generadores por valor de unos 88 millones de dólares fueron importados a Ucrania del 1 al 21 de noviembre
> 
> Y hoy se supo que Canadá asignó otros 10 millones de dólares para generadores para Ucrania. Bélgica, Corea del Sur, Japón, Estonia y Lituania también entregarán generadores a Ucrania en diciembre.




Y el artículo, del GASOIL para los generadores no pondrá nada, imagino... 

Pregunta, de dónde saca Ucrania el GASOIL que escasea a lo largo del mundo???... no es que sea yo mal pensado, pero... 

Dondandara el GASOIL que a Ucrania le sobra y a los demás no nos llega???? 

Será que soy mal pensado, pero...


----------



## Dado8 (26 Nov 2022)

Kazajstán se pone interesate.

Los residentes de la capital de Kazajistán, salen a protestar contra el presidente kazajo Tokayev.


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

*Una historia "musical".*

Hay gente muy diferente entre los combatientes de PMC Wagner. En la misma trinchera, puede haber un luchador con símbolos religiosos en un galón y otro con la bandera de la URSS en el chaleco antibalas. Las experiencias de combate también pueden ser completamente diferentes: unos ya han pasado por más de una guerra y otros no han acumulado un bagaje tan sólido de un pasado de combate. Sin embargo, después de firmar el contrato, todos se vuelven uno, donde una de las reglas importantes es no dejar a los suyos.

Una vez fuimos a un pueblo para filmar a los 'músicos' que recientemente habían tomado el control del mismo. El camino fue largo, y en el camino hacia el punto final nos encontramos con los 'musicos'. Entre ellos había un joven. Estaba muy avergonzado en la conversación, a veces incluso tartamudeaba. Y esto es bastante inusual, porque la hermandad Wagner es, en su mayoría, los hombres brutales con bromas y travesuras correspondientes a esta imagen. Posteriormente, el comandante nos lo presentó como uno de los mejores artilleros, y es muy respetado entre los suyos.

Mucha gente vino a la 'orquesta' desde el mundo de negocios. Uno de estos combatientes, un empresario de unos 50 años, dijo: “¿Por qué crees que estoy aquí? Tengo un bonito apartamento, una casa de dos plantas en las afueras de la ciudad, un coche, una esposa cariñosa e hijos. Parece que ya no hay nada que soñar, pero la paz de muchas personas está amenazada, y no podía dejarlo así. Por lo tanto, estoy aquí, y me quedaré aquí hasta que muera, o hasta que la paz sea restaurada y no me preocuparé por los míos".

No es ningún secreto que entre los 'músicos' hay ex presos. Algunas personas ven esto como una amenaza, pero de hecho, en su mayoría son personas comunes, a veces ex militares o miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad que alguna vez tropezaron. Cuando llegaron a la zona de combates, pensaron que la actitud hacia ellos sería diferente.

Uno de estos combatientes contó cómo explotó en una mina y pensó que sería abandonado. Es más, él mismo les dijo a los demás que él está acabado, su vida terminó aquí y era mejor dejarlo. Pero no, los Wagner cargaron con él durante varias horas en una noche impenetrable, diciendo "Nada, hermano, serás atendido pronto, todo estará bien". Lo sacaron, lo trataron, ahora está en rehabilitación y quiere volver a las filas, dice que hace mucho tiempo que no ve una actitud así.

Por lo tanto, la 'Orquesta' se presenta exactamente como una orquesta: un todo único, formado por personas muy diferentes, unidas por un objetivo muy importante: defender los intereses de su Patria. Esta es una hermandad, trabajando en sincronía bajo el liderazgo de los comandantes más fuertes, cuya autoridad para ellos es inquebrantable. Porque durante todo el tiempo han demostrado que no importa cuán difíciles se establezcan las tareas, son factibles y se lograrán.

@krovmeshki


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Rusia debería ya o detener ese nuevo Maidán o mandarles ya definitivamente a tomar por culo de la OTSC.
> 
> O se está con USA o con Rusia.
> 
> ...



A llorar!


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Los canales de propaganda rusos hicieron circular un video de una columna de tanques como prueba de que Rusia estaba moviendo grandes reservas al frente. 

El video es maravilloso: en primer lugar, los corresponsales militares engañaron nuevamente a los lectores, el video es antiguo, de febrero.


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

Muy típico de los jojoles y ya hemos visto casos muy cantosos como el de Medvedchuk( líder de la oposición en unas elecciones en las que solo se podñian presentar los que toleran el régimen y que ganó el que decía que iba a acabar con la guerra llegando a acuerdos). Son sus costumbres....

*❌Kiev detiene a cientos de civiles de Jersón para intercambiarlos por sus soldados capturados por Rusia, según el gobernador de la región*

Alexánder Malkévich (Ukraine detains hundreds of civilians in Kherson for POW swap — official) dijo que las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas llevan a cabo esta práctica debido a que las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han hecho más prisioneros que el Ejército de Ucrania: "Estamos seguros de que el régimen de Kiev está ahora formando, como ellos lo llaman, un ‘fondo de intercambio’. Sabemos que miles de prisioneros de guerra, sus soldados, están bajo nuestra custodia. Mientras tanto, el bando ucraniano no tiene a nadie para intercambiarlos. Lo que están haciendo es, dicho de manera cínica, rellenar sus existencias de esta manera”.

Recientemente t.me/elOJOen/2370, Malkévich también informó que Kiev ejecutó a al menos 100 civiles en Jersón y 200 más desaparecieron.

t.me/elOJOen


----------



## juanmanuel (26 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Cuando dejas entrar el capitalismo por la ventana, este termina echándote a patadas por la puerta" Zhu De.



No me parece mal que se pudra todo en foxconn incluso, debe ser por la influencia inconsciente de los conspiranoicos, llegue a pensar que era el propio gobierno chino el que alentaba el conflicto para paralizar la fabrica sin asumir la responsabilidad.
Ademas del semifracaso del Iphone 14, ahora apple tiene problemas en su principal fabrica. Comparado con lo que USA hace con HUAWEI es poco, pero ya es alguna cosa. Sobre todo con la salida del Mate 50pro con sistema HarmonyOS 3.0


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

Que se lo digan a la parlamentaria de antes.
*El Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov: Europa forma parte de los procesos de resurgimiento del neonazismo en el mundo, lo que se demuestra vivamente durante la crisis en torno a Ucrania.*

Supongo que Europa forma parte de los procesos de resurgimiento del neonazismo. Es difícil sacar otras conclusiones. El presidente de Francia, Emmanuel Macron, se preguntó recientemente por qué Ucrania debe vivir según el modelo que 'impone' Rusia. Una declaración reveladora. En todos los años transcurridos desde el golpe de Estado, nunca cuestionó por qué los rusos de Ucrania deben vivir según un modelo impuesto por neonazis, lo que supone una evidente doble moral. Sin ningún pudor, estas declaraciones las realiza un hombre que, a estas alturas, pretende ser el primer político de Europa. Es increíble.

Europa está "jugando" junto a EE.UU., destacando que a la Unión Europea casi no le queda autonomía. Casi no quedan voces independientes en la UE. El presidente francés Macron intenta de vez en cuando, pero cada vez menos, recordar a la UE la 'autonomía estratégica'. Nadie les permitirá crear ninguna autonomía, y mucho menos una estratégica.

❌ * Los líderes europeos también "incitan" a las autoridades ucranianas alentando las manifestaciones neonazis.* En particular, el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, y el secretario general de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte, Jens Stoltenberg, siguen diciendo que Ucrania "lucha por los valores europeos" y que el presidente ucraniano, Vladímir Zelenski, "defiende la libertad y la democracia".

☝ De la misma manera, también apoyaron el golpe de Estado intrínsecamente neonazi de 2014 destinado a abolir todo lo ruso en el territorio ucraniano. Posteriormente, esto se consagró en numerosas leyes que prohibían la educación, los medios de comunicación y la cultura rusa. Sin embargo, hoy apoyan las consignas con las que Zelenski hace campaña y gobierna.

Amplío:
❗*El pueblo ucraniano se liberará de los gobernantes neonazis*


Spoiler: digo yo



404 ya no, los restos con ayuda del hermanito


, merece vivir en amistad y buena vecindad con sus hermanos eslavos, aseguró el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov.

El pueblo ucraniano se liberará de sus gobernantes neonazis, merece vivir en buena vecindad, amistad y prosperidad junto a sus hermanos eslavos.

Vladímir Zelenski afirma que 'ganarán esta guerra y tomarán todas sus tierras', incluida Crimea. Al hacerlo, se olvida de la historia de la península.

☝No tengo ninguna duda de que esa línea fracasará.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> No me parece mal que se pudra todo en foxconn incluso, debe ser por la influencia inconsciente de los conspiranoicos, llegue a pensar que era el propio gobierno chino el que alentaba el conflicto para paralizar la fabrica sin asumir la responsabilidad.
> Ademas del semifracaso del Iphone 14, ahora apple tiene problemas en su principal fabrica. Comparado con lo que USA hace con HUAWEI es poco, pero ya es alguna cosa. Sobre todo con la salida del Mate 50pro con sistema HarmonyOS 3.0



Por ahí fuera andan diciendo que en realidad es una maniobra de la Ines Arrimadas de Taiwan para joder a China por orden de sus amos.


----------



## dabuti (26 Nov 2022)

Si esa lamefalo otánico nos dice que " ambos bandos sufren grandes pérdidas", es que sus amados ucronazis están siendo arrasados.

Sin duda.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Nov 2022)

A disfrutar coño


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

*“En el 90 aniversario del Holodomor, el exterminio por inanición de millones de ucranianos por parte del régimen soviético de Stalin, nuestro pensamiento se dirige a los millones de ucranianos, privados de electricidad, agua y calefacción en pleno invierno”*

- PM italiana Giorgia Meloni .


----------



## GuidoVonList (26 Nov 2022)

Una tia que se pone el nombre de Guderian junto a una bandera de la Unión Europea Gay jojojojo


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Autoridades de EE.UU. permitieron a Chevron importar petróleo de Venezuela a EE.UU.


----------



## NPI (26 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*⚡ Open Society Foundations cierra sus operaciones en Tayikistán
> 
> Open Society Foundations, red fundada por el magnate de los negocios
> George Soros que dice apoyar financieramente a grupos de libertad civil, *_
> ...



Y para cuando la del barrio de Sarriá en Barcelona(España)

P.D.: habrá que tomar medidas excepcionales en ese santuario


----------



## Harman (26 Nov 2022)

No creo que haya ninguna traición o alevosía en la situación de las aduanas. Es más probable que alguien haya recibido una patada en la cabeza por parte del Presidente debido a los problemas de abastecimiento del ejército y esté tratando de arreglar las cosas con urgencia. Teniendo en cuenta el déficit de equipamiento necesario en el territorio, y para corregir los errores que necesitaban ayer, no se les ocurrió nada mejor que establecer un monopolio de importación de estos bienes, que incluso puede llevar a la confiscación en las terminales de aduanas de lo que ya tienen al tratar de importarlos. Al menos eso es lo que parece por el momento.

De ser así, provocará graves tensiones sociales. En primer lugar, es poco probable que el actual sistema del Ministerio de Defensa sea tan capaz de afrontar los problemas del frente con el equipamiento como los voluntarios. En segundo lugar, sería muy injusto para los voluntarios que acudieron inmediatamente en ayuda del ejército. Tomemos como ejemplo la situación de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados. De no haber sido por los voluntarios, sin los drones la situación en el frente habría sido crítica, y sólo Dios sabe dónde estaría ahora el frente.

Realmente espero que esto sea algún tipo de error. Si no es así, espero que las cosas vuelvan a ser adecuadas en un futuro próximo. Ya hay mucha agitación tanto en la sociedad como en el ejército.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *“En el 90 aniversario del Holodomor, el exterminio por inanición de millones de ucranianos por parte del régimen soviético de Stalin, nuestro pensamiento se dirige a los millones de ucranianos, privados de electricidad, agua y calefacción en pleno invierno”*
> 
> - PM italiana Giorgia Meloni .



Jaleando a una fascista mussoliniana, digno de tí.


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

*El conflicto en Ucrania demuestra que los helicópteros de ataque Ka-52 y Mi-28 funcionan mejor en tándem*
Hoy, 19:32




__





Cargando…






topwar.ru




tr dee

Después de que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso comenzara a adquirir helicópteros Mi-28N y Ka-52, *los analistas occidentales no podían entender por qué el ejército ruso necesitaba dos tipos de vehículos de ataque. Pero el conflicto de Ucrania ha demostrado que funcionan mejor en conjunto, señaló el medio polaco señaló Defensa24.*

Basándose en imágenes del uso de los helicópteros durante una operación, el revisor polaco cree que "a pesar de las muchas similitudes en cuanto a armas, equipamiento y capacidades, *el Ka-52 y el Mi-28N difieren tanto que pueden complementarse en lugar de competir entre sí".

Ambas máquinas están equipadas con motores VK-2500, pero tienen sistemas de hélice diferentes.* El Ka-52 está equipado con rotores coaxiales, lo que, según el autor, limita considerablemente la maniobrabilidad de las máquinas. En los giros bruscos, las palas superiores e inferiores pueden chocar, provocando un choque. El Ka-52 está equipado con un sistema de eyección, pero no se ha documentado ni un solo caso de su uso,probablemente debido a que los ejemplos de derrota del Ka-52 son escasos.

*El Mi-28N blindado está equipado con un sistema de hélice tradicional y es capaz de completar su vuelo incluso con importantes daños. *El helicóptero se caracteriza por su gran maniobrabilidad y velocidad, especialmente en vuelo horizontal.

*La ventaja esencial del Ka-52 es el sistema de defensa aérea y alerta antiaérea L-370P2 Vitebsk. Tras su uso en Siria, también se instaló en la última modificación del Mi-28NM, pero los Mi-28N siguen utilizando un sistema de alerta anticuado, ineficaz contra los nuevos misiles antiaéreos.

Los sistemas de control de fuego de ambos helicópteros se basan en el mismo ordenador de a bordo BAGET-53, pero tienen una configuración diferente de los equipos que controla. El Ka-52 está equipado con el sistema digital integrado Argument-2000, que integra sensores, sistemas de puntería y adquisición de objetivos, así como un sistema de navegación y control de vuelo. El sistema optrónico Ka-52 GOES-451 opera en el rango visible e infrarrojo y está vinculado al radar Arbalet en el morro del vehículo. *No sólo permite cartografiar el terreno, facilitando el vuelo a mínima altura, sino que también detecta anomalías meteorológicas y objetivos terrestres hasta 25 km y aéreos hasta 15 km de distancia. En este caso pilotos y copiloto tienen el mismo acceso para controlar tanto el vuelo como el armamento.

*En el caso del Mi-28N la separación del artillero y del operador de armas es rígida, la duplicación de su trabajo sólo fue posible en una versión de entrenamiento y de combate recientemente establecida, el Mi-28UB. El Mi-28N tampoco dispone de radar de a bordo (que sólo apareció en la versión de exportación del Mi-28NE y mejoró el Mi-28NM). La máquina tiene dos sistemas optoelectrónicos. *De la orientación se encarga el OPS-28, que está equipado con dispositivos de observación diurna y nocturna, así como con un telémetro láser y una cámara térmica con un amplio campo de visión y alta resolución. El segundo OES es el TOES-521, que se encarga del mando y control de los misiles radiocontrolados.

*Como indica el autor, la ventaja del Mi-28N es un sistema mucho más avanzado de procesamiento de datos optoelectrónicos, que permite la detección y el seguimiento automáticos de los objetivos antes de su eliminación. A esto hay que añadir el sistema de comunicación a bordo KSS-28H-1, que permite el intercambio de datos, incluyendo imágenes, en tiempo real con otros helicópteros y centros de control en tierra.

Aunque el Ka-52 dispone de un sistema más moderno y versátil de observación y puntería, el equipo del Mi-28N es más eficiente en el procesamiento y la transmisión de datos, lo que permite a los operadores transmitir la información sobre los objetivos a otras aeronaves y a los puntos de control en tierra en una forma visual conveniente, *señala el analista polaco.

*Según él, la última versión del Mi-28NM ha recibido un radar "Arbalet", que está equipado con Ka-52, *lo que aumentará significativamente la capacidad de encontrar objetivos. El radar está situado encima del rotor (y no en el morro de la máquina como el Ka-52), proporcionando una visión de 360 grados, no sólo en el hemisferio delantero.

*Ambos aparatos están armados con un cañón 2A42 de 30 mm con un alcance efectivo de hasta 4 km. Sin embargo, el Mi-28N tiene una reserva de sólo 250 cartuchos, y el cañón está colocado bajo el morro con un amplio recorrido horizontal (220 grados) y estrecho vertical. Como señala el autor, el Ka-52 en esta parte es único. El cañón está situado cerca del centro de gravedad del vehículo, lo que mejora notablemente la precisión y la estabilidad de la plataforma en vuelo, y el suministro de munición es de 460 cartuchos.

En cuanto al armamento exterior, el Ka-52 lleva 2 toneladas de armas en 6 pilones, y el Mi-28N 400 kg menos en 4 pilones. En cuanto a las capacidades del armamento principal, ambas máquinas están cerca. La base del arsenal del blindaje son los misiles supersónicos con radiocontrol 9M120 "Attack" con un alcance de 6 km. El Mi-28N puede llevar 16 unidades, y el Ka-52, sólo 12, pero este último puede sustituirlas por misiles 9K121 "Vikhr-M" con un alcance de 10 km con guía láser.

Mientras tanto, en Ucrania, a diferencia de Siria, se utilizan más a menudo misiles no guiados, principalmente el C-8 de 80 mm. *El Ka-52 puede ser armado con misiles "Igla-B/C", que se colocan en un tercer par de perchas especialmente designado para ellos. Al mismo tiempo, el Mi-28N puede ser armado con SAM sólo a expensas de otros tipos de armas.

*El Ka-52 equipa más armamento y puede golpear objetos desde una mayor distancia, incluyendo objetivos aéreos. El Mi-28N, en cambio, está mejor blindado y tiene más capacidad para intercambiar información recibida por los medios aéreos. Por lo tanto, en muchas tomas de Ucrania se pueden ver ambos tipos de helicópteros, trabajando juntos.

Según las observaciones del observador, el Mi-28N suele volar como líder, realizando la función de reconocimiento y, en ocasiones, llevando a cabo el combate de reconocimiento. Esto se ve facilitado por un buen blindaje y una artillería eficaz en el plano horizontal. El Ka-52 suele volar ligeramente por detrás, pero a una distancia que le permite cubrir o dar apoyo de fuego al vehículo líder.

El Ka-52 es un "martillo", que realiza el último golpe debido a la mayor potencia de las armas, y la buena detección de objetivos de la máquina líder del Mi-28 y los datos que transmite pueden anular las desventajas de la colocación del cañón y utilizar una mayor reserva de munición.* Gracias a los misiles "Igla-B", el Ka-52 también sirve de escolta al Mi-28, protegiéndolo de posibles ataques de aviones o helicópteros enemigos

*Considera el autor que "ambas máquinas se complementan, y actualmente se están desarrollando versiones mejoradas del Mi-28NM y del Ka-52M, eliminando algunas deficiencias, que refuerzan las ventajas de ambos helicópteros".*


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

*Más sobre el especta-culo de la muy democ-rata UE. Así son las cosas en el "Jardín Europeo de Borrel":*
Los parlamentarios de la UE que se negaron a reconocer a Rusia como estado terrorista (EU-parlementariërs die weigerden Rusland als terreurstaat te erkennen, treffen bloederige posters op kantoordeuren aan) han encontrado carteles ensangrentados en las puertas de sus despachos.

Los eurodiputados que anteayer votaron en contra de la resolución que reconoce a Rusia como estado terrorista encontraron ayer carteles de protesta sin precedentes en las puertas de sus despachos. Los carteles muestran al presidente ruso Vladímir Putin con la huella de una mano ensangrentada en la cara. “Con mi voz apoyo al terrorista”, se lee.

La periodista polaca Beata Plomecka compartió las fotos en Twitter. “Estos carteles fueron pegaron anoche en las puertas de los despachos de 54 diputados del Parlamento Europeo. Ayer votaron en contra de la resolución que reconoce a Rusia como estado patrocinador del terrorismo.
La resolución que califica a Rusia de estado patrocinador del terrorismo y de “recurrir a medios terroristas”, fue aprobada por abrumadora mayoría el miércoles. De los 596 diputados presentes, 494 votaron a favor y 58 en contra. 44 se abstuvieron.

El eurodiputado belga Marc Botenga (PVDA Bélgica) también estuvo entre los 58 votantes del “no”. Según él, “la resolución sólo alimenta la escalada”, escribió en Twitter. Saskia Brickmont y el copresidente Philippe Lamberts (ambos de Ecolo), así como Vlaams Belang, se abstuvieron. Además, votaron en contra los miembros de Francia, Países Bajos, Alemania, Italia, Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Chipre, Grecia, Portugal, España, República Checa, Irlanda y Letonia.


t.me/infodefspain
t.me/infodefall)

hln.be (EU-parlementariërs die weigerden Rusland als terreurstaat te erkennen, treffen bloederige posters op kantoordeuren aan)


----------



## willbeend (26 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y el artículo, del GASOIL para los generadores no pondrá nada, imagino...
> 
> Pregunta, de dónde saca Ucrania el GASOIL que escasea a lo largo del mundo???... no es que sea yo mal pensado, pero...
> 
> ...



Generadores a unos 600€ cada uno, seran de gasolina, sin duda.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Nov 2022)

El comercio internacional de bienes y servicios de #Chinaen octubre alcanzó los 3,85 billones de yuanes (539.600 millones de dólares), un aumento del 5% interanual. La exportación de bienes llegó a 1,92 billones de yuanes y las importaciones alcanzaron los 1,51 billones de yuanes, lo que resultó en un superávit de 408.800 millones de yuanes, mostraron datos oficiales el viernes.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Makey era de los pocos ministros bielorrusos que no estaban bajo la influencia rusa, y su nombre sonaba como sucesor de Lukashenko.Dicen que hay rumores fue envenenado.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (26 Nov 2022)

Moderado dijo:


> Lo siento, pero la izquierda nunca ha defendido el malthusianismo, la izquierda siempre ha creído en la abundancia económica que se puede proveer a todo el mundo ,solo hace falta controlar los medios de producción y poner en marcha planes económicos al margen de la lógica del capital. El decrecimiento y empobrecimiento de las masas es una puta locura que solo un pijo que no lo vivirá puede defender.




La izquierda qua haya ha creido en la abundancia economica, en los misnos términos que el capitalismo entiende por abundancia, crecimiento ilimitado y prosperidad, tendrá que adaptar y actualizar sus postulados a las nuevas evidencias, si es que quiere leer correctamente el mundo que le rodea, y ofrecer alternativas para el decrecimiento que se viene encima sea justo y vivible, y no un caos feudal tipo MadMax. Si para ti el plan incluye el control de los medios de producción , hágase.

El conflicto en Ucrania es una demostración evidente del ocaso de los recursos y la desenfrenada ambición de los EEUU y sus comparsas , que pasa por balcanizar Rusia para apropiarselos, algo que hasta ahora sólo se había atrevido a hacer con países pequeñitos. Que le meta el diente a un peso pesado y vaya avisando a China que caliente, indica que no tienen alternativa más que el saqueo, y que el choque det trenes puede ser brutal.

Los MadMaxistas y Colapsistas parecen que van acertando. Falta por precisar el ritmo y el volumen, pero la música suena


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Jaleando a una fascista mussoliniana, digno de tí.



Mejor esa que el puto criminal hijoPutin que tú jaleas......puta rata china....


----------



## NPI (26 Nov 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Una tia que se pone el nombre de Guderian junto a una bandera de la Unión Europea Gay jojojojo



¿Tendrá los mismos tatuajes que la de Odesa de 2014? y es muy amiga  de los COVILERDOS - CUCARACHAS OTANERAS del foro y fuera del foro(RRSS, páginas web, gobiernos, etc.).


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Para la OTAN seria bueno si la guerra terminase hoy con la derrota de Rusia, nooo, mejor ayer. Pero una cosa es querer y otra muy distinta conseguir lo que se desea.
> La OTAN, USA si quieren, inicio esta guerra porque cuanto mas esperaba mas iban disminuyendo sus posibilidades frente a la dupla China/Rusia. Era un "mejor ahora que mañana". Jugar sus mejores cartas no le garantizan el triunfo, pero si es verdad que si seguia esperando tenia garantizada su derrota.
> Para Rusia la guerra es mala, pero no la peor opcion. Mejor hubiera sido esperar otra decada con el conflicto semi congelado, pero no pudo aguantar mas. Ucrania no es Georgia. No se la frena tan facil.
> Rusia no se desangra, por el contrario. Se desangraria si la guerra fuese de alta intensidad. Cuanto mas tiempo lleve mas tiempo tiene para reorientar su economia hacia el este, mejorar su infraestructura militar que ya demostro muchas lagunas e ineficiencias, imbuir a su poblacion de una mentalidad de guerra que hoy no tiene y un largo etc. de deficiencias y debilidades que ya fueron expuestas o aun permanecen ocultas. Que necesita Rusia para mejorar? Tiempo, que es lo mejor que le esta dando este conflicto de baja intensidad.
> ...



Si nos atenemos a las palabras del Borias Jonhson esta semana, el deseo de la OTAN
no era el que usted afirma en la apertura del mensaje, sino que esperaban que Rusia
machacaría Ucrania en cuatro días y que lo que ha sucedido les sorprendió...

Así que, hay un agujero en ese planteamiento.


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *Más sobre el especta-culo de la muy democ-rata UE.*
> Los parlamentarios de la UE que se negaron a reconocer a Rusia como estado terrorista (EU-parlementariërs die weigerden Rusland als terreurstaat te erkennen, treffen bloederige posters op kantoordeuren aan) han encontrado carteles ensangrentados en las puertas de sus despachos.
> 
> Los eurodiputados que anteayer votaron en contra de la resolución que reconoce a Rusia como estado terrorista encontraron ayer carteles de protesta sin precedentes en las puertas de sus despachos. Los carteles muestran al presidente ruso Vladímir Putin con la huella de una mano ensangrentada en la cara. “Con mi voz apoyo al terrorista”, se lee.
> ...



¿Rejona es europiputada? será por la cuota de Downs.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

¿Sorprende a alguien decir que la mass mierda ni tiene vergüenza ni la va tener? Y sus seguidores, pues lo mismo. No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.

"Controlar a los neofascistas de Ucrania" decía el editorial de opinión de CNN el 6 marzo de 2014, citando a Vladimir Putin mostraban los vínculos de partidos y grupos NAZlS con el Maidan... en el 2022 CNN te dice y repite una y otra vez que: "no hay nazis en Ucrania".


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Nov 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, al 26 de noviembre se registraron oficialmente tres violaciones del alto el fuego en la zona de la operación de mantenimiento de la paz en Nagorno-Karabaj solo en las últimas 24 horas.
#Karabaj

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Nov 2022)

Y lo volverá a ser cuando convenga, la lista de dictadores malos que antes fueron amiguísimos de USA es tan larga como las antiguas guias telefónicas.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

El FBI ha puesto recompensa por información que conduzca al arresto de Yevgeniy Viktorovich Prigozhin, jefe de los mercenarios nazis de Wagner.
Los que van con los de la puta rata china.


----------



## willbeend (26 Nov 2022)

Peor aun, segun USA, el gobierno de Maduro era ilegitimo y que ellos solo iban a negociar con el legitimo presidente, el tipo ese... como se llama, Guaidó?

Bueno, eso fue antes de la operacion militar especial...


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

Según dice el parte del telediarreo, noticia claramente falsa. No son refugiados ni evacuados sino parte de los 5 millones de secuestrados. Las mentiras, cuanto más grandes, mejor les entran a los idiotas(Gobbels sería muy hijo de puta, pero conocía bien a los borregos)
Vídeo en el enlace
t.me/vakulinchuk/3520
*Refugiados evacuados del Donbass y Ucrania son recibidos en la Casa de los Derechos Humanos*

Hoy, los invitados fueron recibidos en la Casa de los Derechos Humanos. Como parte de nuestra acción humanitaria "De Corazón a Corazón", gracias al fondo público "Planeta", logramos organizar su llegada a Moscú. Los padres junto con sus hijos se familiarizaron con la capital de Rusia y vinieron a nosotros para conocernos y hablar.

Las personas compartieron sus planes para el futuro, hablaron sobre los niños que ya están estudiando en las escuelas de Bryansk, sobre conseguir un trabajo, lo cual es importante: indicaron los problemas que ellos mismos enfrentaron y pidieron ayudar a los compatriotas recién llegados. Todas las solicitudes son atendidas.

Lo principal es que la gente esté segura. Y todos sueñan con una vida pacífica. ¡Definitivamente vendrá!

Tatyana Moskalkova, Defensora del Pueblo Ruso, doctora en derecho, abogada, profesora, general retirada de la policía y política militante comunista bielorrusa.


----------



## HDR (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Para la puta rata china:


----------



## juanmanuel (26 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Por ahí fuera andan diciendo que en realidad es una maniobra de la Ines Arrimadas de Taiwan para joder a China por orden de sus amos.



Siempre hago mis propios analisis, pero los pongo en duda, sobre todo en casos como este donde me falta mucha informacion. Esperemos para ver como evoluciona y como responden las autoridades y sobre todo la actitud de la empresa, que tambien tiene sus intereses.


----------



## alexforum (26 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1273688
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273689



Por fin pudo reunirse con Tito adolf


----------



## anonimo123 (26 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los canales de propaganda rusos hicieron circular un video de una columna de tanques como prueba de que Rusia estaba moviendo grandes reservas al frente.
> 
> El video es maravilloso: en primer lugar, los corresponsales militares engañaron nuevamente a los lectores, el video es antiguo, de febrero.



No he visto ese camuflaje antes. Al principio mandaron T-72 en masa.


----------



## Octubrista (26 Nov 2022)

Erre que erre:

*Reino Unido dice que Putin se está quedando sin misiles
Lo afirmó el ministro de Defensa británico. Las hipótesis que manejan del conflicto bélico.*









Guerra Rusia-Ucrania, EN VIVO: Reino Unido dice que Putin se está quedando sin misiles


Lo afirmó el ministro de Defensa británico. Las hipótesis que manejan del conflicto bélico.




www.clarin.com


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Nov 2022)

Los pro reunificación con China arrasan en las elecciones locales de Taiwán:















2022 Taiwanese local elections - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## El_Suave (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Primera noticia que me llega de que el gobierno de ZetaP o el Sepulturero no son (muy) de izquierdas.



Pero si ZP lo único que hizo es seguir exactamente la política económica de Aznar sin tocar ni una coma.

Aún así los perros mediáticos del régimen le culpan a él de la crisis 2008, algo totalmente ridículo, si llega a atreverse a tocar algo de las políticas de Aznar le fusilan directamente.

Antonio lo que quería era gobernar con C's, era lo previsto pero la cagada de Albert Rivera lo frustró. Tuvo que tragarse a Pablo Iglesias a la fuerza, y lo poco bueno que haya hecho este gobierno se debe a ese tragala mamón, de Pablo a Antonio.


----------



## pemebe (26 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Erre que erre:
> 
> *Reino Unido dice que Putin se está quedando sin misiles
> Lo afirmó el ministro de Defensa británico. Las hipótesis que manejan del conflicto bélico.*
> ...



Lleva seis meses quedándose sin misiles.

El 6 de mayo de 2022.









El jefe del Estado Mayor británico avisa que Rusia se está quedando sin misiles


El secretario de Defensa Ben Wallace asegura que los generales rusos se culpan entre sí por los fracasos militares y temen una purga de la cúpula castrense




www.larazon.es


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Claro ya y a Rusia le va de P.M.. no me hagas reir un pais en el que su máximo dirigente se comporta como un psicópata asesino (que lo es) nunca podrá conseguir lo que pretende porque hay que ser estúpido pensar que la guerra se va a acabar por muchos civiles o soldados que mate .

Si Rusia gana esta guerra (poco probable no la habrá acabado al final se encontrará con esa misma guerra metida en su propio territorio aun teniendo una hipotética paz con Ucrania despues de haberla negociado.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero si ZP lo único que hizo es seguir exactamente la política económica de Aznar sin tocar ni una coma.
> 
> Aún así los perros mediáticos del régimen le culpan a él de la crisis 2008, algo totalmente ridículo, si llega a atreverse a tocar algo de las políticas de Aznar le fusilan directamente.
> 
> Antonio lo que quería era gobernar con C's, era lo previsto pero la cagada de Albert Rivera lo frustró. Tuvo que tragarse a Pablo Iglesias a la fuerza, y lo poco bueno que haya hecho este gobierno se debe a ese tragala mamón, de Pablo a Antonio.



Deja las drogas, en serio


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

En el área de Pologi, los militares rusos descubrieron una cámara de tortura
de nacionalistas ucranianos, en la que se llevaba a cabo la tortura.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí lo dicen los seres de luz en el arte de la piratería debe ser tan cierto como lo de las lavadoras.



Parecen desconocer que en los años 90 cuando Clinton bombardeaba a placer a Irak y a la Levinsky, tanto americanos como ingleses utilizaban bombas GBU en las cuales el relleno explosivo había sido sustituido por relleno de hormigón.

No sería por escasez de bombas, sino porque para sembrar el terror entre los partidarios de Saddam Husein cuyas residencias atacaban eran perfectas, añadido a su capacidad de penetración de sótanos reforzados y bunquerizados aumentada


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lleva seis meses quedándose sin misiles.
> 
> El 6 de mayo de 2022.
> 
> ...



Claro, como lo de que iban a invadir…qué gracia…no…espera….


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pero si ZP lo único que hizo es seguir exactamente la política económica de Aznar sin tocar ni una coma.
> 
> Aún así los perros mediáticos del régimen le culpan a él de la crisis 2008, algo totalmente ridículo, si llega a atreverse a tocar algo de las políticas de Aznar le fusilan directamente.
> 
> Antonio lo que quería era gobernar con C's, era lo previsto pero la cagada de Albert Rivera lo frustró. Tuvo que tragarse a Pablo Iglesias a la fuerza, y lo poco bueno que haya hecho este gobierno se debe a ese tragala mamón, de Pablo a Antonio.



ZP donde menos daño hizo fue en la economía. Sólo dejó al país arruinado como acostumbra la PSOE. Donde aportó valor añadido fue en legalizar a los etarras, las leyes feminazis de viogenización, y su exitoso 'statut' catalán que tantas alegrías nos ha dado. 

Globalmente, fue un gran gobierno de y para rojos.

Antonio ha tenido decenas de oportunidades de gobernar con Cs, incluso podría haberlo hecho con Fracasao o ahora con Feijoy si lo deseara. Pero siempre se ha sentido más cómodo follando con la ETA, sacándolos de la cárcel, y dado gusto a los secesionistas. En economía empatado con el resto de gobiernos del PSOE, cuando la UE ha bajado en la crisis un 1%, España ha bajado un 4%. Ha logrado también la mayor tasa de mortalidad de COVID de nuestro entorno, en pacientes y sanitarios. 


Globalmente, es un gran gobierno de y para rojos.


----------



## tomasjos (26 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las protestas contra el presidente estallan en la capital de Kazajistán
> Una parte de la población está descontenta con la reelección de Kasym-Jomart Tokayev. Se produjeron los primeros conflictos y detenciones.
> 
> 
> ...



A alguien le están recordando los favores recibidos. Además, en caso de implosión kazaja las unidades militares formadas por los rusos de kazakhstan ya sabemos que van a hacer y los territorios del norte, que son los ricos en recursos, poblados por rusos, se van con Rusia. Si a eso se le suma Bielorrusia y la ucrania hasta el Dnieper te queda un estado ruso majo con las tierras útiles de kazakhstan, y étnicamente mucho más homogéneo , dado que las minorías étnicas que quedan en territorio ruso -yakutios y otros grupos de Siberia, son apenas unos cientos de miles siempre en minoría en las mismas-. Sería la unión rusa que he comentado más veces, un poco más pequeña territorial y demográficamente, pero que coincidiría con las fronteras del ruski mir, con lo que la posibilidad de generar lineas de fractura por los occidentales se reduce a mínimos y además contendría todos los recursos naturales e industria, que coinciden con los territorios habitados por los rusos en ucrania y kazakhstan, lo cual les convierte potencialmente en el país más rico del mundo, con 175-180 millones de habitantes de población.
Por otro lado el resto de kazakhstan quedaría bajo control chino y la ruta de la seda se mantendría.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Pobre criatura, hijos de la gran puta!!! Con los críos no puedo cago en dios, ni la partida de nacimiento dio tiempo a hacerle al chiquitín!!! 

Qué clase de monstruo puede disparar contra una maternidad colega??? Ni un animal haría eso.


----------



## Ultimate (26 Nov 2022)

A third of Western howitzers sent to Ukraine out of action – NYT


A significant share of the howitzers sent to Ukraine by the West are inoperable at any given time, the NYT has reported




www.rt.com




*Un tercio de los obuses occidentales enviados a Ucrania fuera de servicio – NYT*
_*Las armas inoperables están siendo transferidas a Polonia para su reparación, dice el informe.*






Artilleros ucranianos recargan un obús M777 el 23 de noviembre de 2022. © Anatolii Stepanov / AFP

Las piezas de artillería de fabricación occidental enviadas a Ucrania se rompen o dañan constantemente en combate, y esto se ha convertido en un problema para el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU., informó el viernes el New York Times, citando fuentes. *Para abordar el problema, el Pentágono, que ha proporcionado a Kiev cientos de armas, ha establecido una instalación de reparación al otro lado de la frontera con Polonia.*

Según funcionarios estadounidenses y otras personas "familiarizadas con las necesidades de defensa de Ucrania" entrevistadas por el medio, *un tercio de los 350 obuses que Occidente ha enviado a Ucrania están fuera de servicio en un momento dado*.

Las armas se queman debido a largos períodos de uso excesivo o se dañan en combate y no se pueden reparar en el campo. La tarea de reparar el equipo se ha convertido en una prioridad para el Comando Europeo del Pentágono, que, según se informa, ha desplegado una instalación de reparación en Polonia.

Los esfuerzos de reparación comenzaron en los últimos meses. Sin embargo, el estado de las armas de Ucrania es un asunto muy reservado entre los funcionarios estadounidenses, dice el informe, y agrega que sus fuentes se negaron a proporcionar más detalles sobre el programa.



*El mantenimiento en Polonia generalmente implica cambiar los cañones de los obuses entre otras reparaciones*, según el NYT. Mientras tanto, los funcionarios ucranianos dicen que quieren que los talleres se establezcan más cerca de la línea del frente para que las armas puedan volver al combate antes.

El viernes, el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, insistió en que la alianza no ha realizado ningún trabajo dentro de Ucrania, alegando que esto prueba que no es parte de las hostilidades. Sin embargo, en octubre, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, *Sergey Lavrov, dijo que la asistencia militar occidental a Ucrania la convierte en participante del conflicto*.

Desde el inicio de la operación militar de Rusia en Ucrania a fines de febrero, los países occidentales han estado apoyando a Kiev con miles de millones de dólares en asistencia de seguridad. Estados Unidos, el mayor patrocinador de Ucrania, ha proporcionado armas, incluida la artillería, por una suma de más de $ 19 mil millones desde el inicio de las hostilidades.

Según las cifras publicadas por el Pentágono, al 23 de noviembre, EE. UU. había destinado 142 de los obuses de 155 mm y hasta 924.000 rondas de artillería para las armas. La ayuda estadounidense también ha incluido 36 obuses de 105 mm y 180.000 proyectiles de artillería. Moscú ha declarado repetidamente que los envíos de armas occidentales solo prolongan el conflicto._


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Militares ucranianos finiquitados como resultado del ataque ruso en Kramatorsk.


----------



## Warburg (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ZP donde menos daño hizo fue en la economía. Sólo dejó al país arruinado como acostumbra la PSOE. Donde aportó valor añadido fue en legalizar a los etarras, las leyes feminazis de viogenización, y su exitoso 'statut' catalán que tantas alegrías nos ha dado.
> 
> Globalmente, fue un gran gobierno de y para rojos.
> 
> ...



PAra los rojos nunca se es suficientemente rojo, por eso acaban matandose entre ellos.


----------



## Charidemo (26 Nov 2022)

Edit


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> PAra los rojos nunca se es suficientemente rojo, por eso acaban matandose entre ellos.



Sí, es un clásico. Es la solución que ha encontrado La Madre Naturaleza para evitar la extinción de la especie.


----------



## millie34u (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, es un clásico. Es la solución que ha encontrado La Madre Naturaleza para evitar la extinción de la especie.



la carcundia patria


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Lo suyo es sencillamente algo llamado fanatismo ciego, pero la historia está escrita y la verdad es la que es. Supongo que usted es de los que piensa que el general Armada debería haber triunfado en su golpe de Estado también, pues Españ estaba fatal con ETA y la democracia estaba cagada con el PSOE
> Un golpe de Estado que fracaso en su intentona inicial y que sólo trajo dolor y muerte, un mal mayor al que en parte padecia el país, más otros 20 años de miseria y atraso, no sólo es execrable sino que merece la condena histórica de ls generaciones venideras
> Usted no sólo no es imparcial sino que sus afectos ideológicos o sociogeneracionales le impiden un criterio cabal.
> 
> ...



Lo del golpe de estado producido el 23F tiene mucha tela y muchos trapos sucios.

*Lo que voy a contar son rumores o solo rumores:*

Adolfo Suarez, el presidente del momento estaba de acuerdo con juntarse con los países no alineados, cosa que no gustaba al ejercito que quería unirse a la OTAN.
1.- Marcelino Oreja: ”Los dos errores de Adolfo Suárez fueron la OTAN e Israel”
2.- La OTAN y el 23 F. La historia detras del golpe de estado.
3.- Adolfo Suárez fue el primer presidente de Europa occidental en visitar Cuba
4.- España asistirá como "invitado" a la "cumbre" de los no alineados

En el ejercito había dos líneas, una digamos que franquista y otra que buscaba unirse a la OTAN, ambas estaban enfrentadas con Suarez, una lo consideraba un traidor y la otra un no alineado.

1.- Jugar con fuego: la morbosa reunión del PSOE con Armada antes del 23-F
2.- 'Al servicio de la Corona'... con mano izquierda
3.- El PSC aceptaba a Armada de presidente después del 23-F

Pero ambas líneas o ramas se necesitaban para dar un golpe de estado y en si hubieron dos golpes de estado, uno profranquista y otro pro-OTAN.

El golpe franquista subordinado y usado como carne de cañón por el sector pro-OTAN, Calvo Sotelo una vez renuncio Adolfo Suárez se apresuro a presentar la adhesión a la OTAN que culminaría el PSOE.

1.- El día en que Calvo Sotelo se sentó con Reagan y Thatcher: 40 años del ingreso de España en la OTAN

Lo curioso es que el "golpe" era conocido por todos, desde el rey, cuya familia creo que estaba en Londres por esos días, hasta el último mono lo sabia, la asonada no les cogió desprevenidos, simplemente no sabían como se desarrollaría debido a los 2 bandos que existían en el ejercito.
Yo me entere, que no soy nadie, unos días antes de que habría ruido de sables.










23F, golpe de Estado: pese a la censura sabemos lo suficiente


Cada 23 de Febrero desde 1981, mis recuerdos se abren con el temor de aquellos d...




www.nuevatribuna.es




Esta semana se cumplen cuarenta años del 23F de 1981, golpe de Estado, que dieron los facciosos, sobre el que hay más sombras que luces y más responsables de los que aparecen. Hasta siete secretos del 23F y la Transición podrían quedar a la luz si se modifica la ley de secretos: ¿Adolfo Suárez propuso al rey Juan Carlos revocar su dimisión un día después del 23F? ¿Nos salvó el rey de un golpe que el mismo había puesto en marcha? ¿Felipe González estaba al tanto de la Operación Armada y aceptó ser vicepresidente de un general? ¿Qué nombres, acciones, relaciones y documentación recabaron los servicios secretos españoles en su investigación? ¿Hasta dónde había implicados mandos y cargos de la época, incluidos los del Cesid?


----------



## NPI (26 Nov 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Los pro reunificación con China arrasan en las elecciones locales de Taiwán:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habrá que enviar más armas a la democrática "Taiwán", aunque de toda la vida se le ha llamado la isla de Formosa, pero ya vemos lo que hay en la actualidad con lo del 31 octubre, lo de noviembre y el 25 de diciembre, es decir ACULTURACIÓN.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ZP donde menos daño hizo fue en la economía. Sólo dejó al país arruinado como acostumbra la PSOE. Donde aportó valor añadido fue en legalizar a los etarras, las leyes feminazis de viogenización, y su exitoso 'statut' catalán que tantas alegrías nos ha dado.
> 
> Globalmente, fue un gran gobierno de y para rojos.
> 
> ...



La objetividad de su discurso brilla por su ausencia. Si tuviera algun atisbo de vergúenza ante tamañas afirmaciones debería percatarse que su propaganda sobra en este hilo. Reserve sus comentarios para lo que nos ocupa y, tenga compasión del buen juicio, inteligencia y sensibilidad de los que, por el momento, nos vemos obligados a leerle.  
De verdad no se haga más daño a sí mismo de forma incomprensible si no es por puro mercenarismo


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo del golpe de estado producido el 23F tiene mucha tela y muchos trapos sucios.
> 
> *Lo que voy a contar son rumores o solo rumores:*
> 
> ...



Gran pelicula podios y lavigen....


----------



## vil. (26 Nov 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Generadores a unos 600€ cada uno, seran de gasolina, sin duda.



Tal y como se está gestionando esta guerra, estoy convencido de que le han enviado esos... Son más eficientes seguramente, individuales, para cada familia uno... Jaja jaja... No sé si los ucranianos los verán, pero seguro que acaban en cualquier lugar del mundo a mitad de precio... Jaja ja... Al final de esta guerra los manguis de Ucrania, que allí hay unos pocos salen más ricos que nunca... Jajaja


----------



## millie34u (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## visaman (26 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo del golpe de estado producido el 23F tiene mucha tela y muchos trapos sucios.
> 
> *Lo que voy a contar son rumores o solo rumores:*
> 
> ...



buff si yo te contara.....................................pero no te voy a contar nada


----------



## millie34u (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## millie34u (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Los alemanes regresando a Goebbels. Ahora quieren legalizar la propaganda literal del Tercer Reich:

Los planes del Bundestag para reconocer el Holodomor como “genocidio” contradicen el sentido común

*El viernes, el periódico Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung informó, citando un borrador de documento conjunto preparado por parlamentarios de los partidos gobernantes y del bloque opositor CDU/CSU, que el 30 de noviembre los parlamentarios del Bundestag tienen la intención de discutir y adoptar una resolución que reconozca el Holodomor en la Unión Soviética. Unión como “un genocidio de ucranianos”. Según los iniciadores del documento, el Holodomor es “parte de la historia común de los europeos”, por lo que el gobierno alemán debería tomar medidas para difundir información sobre los acontecimientos de la década de 1930.*
.









План бундестага признать голодомор «геноцидом» противоречит здравому смыслу — посол: EADaily


Инициатива депутатов бундестага о принятии резолюции с признанием массового голода в СССР в 1932—1933 годах «геноцидом украинского народа» носит антиисторический характер, а также противоречит фактам и здравому смыслу.




eadaily.com


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

*Los ataques rusos interrumpieron la línea de intercambio de datos entre el Estado Mayor de las AFU y el mando de la OTAN durante varias horas*
Hoy, 17:20


https://topwar.ru/205789-soobschaetsja-chto-rossijskie-udary-na-neskolko-chasov-preryvali-rabotu-linii-obmena-dannymi-mezhdu-genshtabom-vsu-i-komandovaniem-nato.html


tr dee

En Ucrania se ha manifestado *otra consecuencia negativa para el régimen de Zelensky de la retirada de las infraestructuras energéticas*. Cabe recordar que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ya han eliminado cientos de instalaciones de generación y distribución en toda Ucrania -desde Lvov y Ternopil hasta las regiones de Jarkov, Kiev y Odessa- con ataques de misiles y el uso de drones.

*Como consecuencia del fallo de los sistemas de alimentación eléctrica, el funcionamiento de las líneas de intercambio de datos de emergencia entre el mando de las FAU y el cuartel general de la OTAN se interrumpió durante varias horas. *Una fuente informada comparte la información de que al mismo tiempo, por primera vez desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial rusa, e*l mando ucraniano experimentó problemas relacionados con la incapacidad de obtener información operativa sobre la situación en los frentes y de informar a 'sus' oficiales extranjeros de esta situación.

Los problemas de esta naturaleza fueron causados no sólo por la destrucción de la infraestructura eléctrica, sino también por los nodos de comunicación operativos que fueron identificados por la inteligencia.

En esta situación, en las primeras horas después de los ataques, el régimen de Kiev puso todas sus fuerzas en la restauración de la infraestructura que permite el intercambio de datos operativos tanto en el formato "frente - Estado Mayor de las FAU" como "Estado Mayor de las FAU - 'Su' Mando OTAN". *Al mismo tiempo, *Occidente*, al haber dejado de recibir información operativa directamente de la parte ucraniana, *temía acabar recibiendo información falsificada* a través de "canales cambiados" disfrazados de canales restaurados del Estado Mayor de las FAU.
*
En este contexto, las autoridades y los mandos ucranianos de Kiev no se preocuparon por los ciudadanos de a pie y, desde luego, no por el restablecimiento del suministro eléctrico a los hogares.

En relación con esta situación, los altos mandos del régimen de Kiev se enfrentan ahora a la tarea de garantizar el funcionamiento de los mencionados nodos de comunicación militar operativos. *Si ya han sido identificados por los servicios de inteligencia, el mando de las FAU (con la ayuda de 'sus' especialistas OTAN) tendrá que buscar opciones alternativas para la organización de dichos nodos, incluida la organización del suministro ininterrumpido de energía a los mismos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Nov 2022)

Los obuses occidentales como los 777 se diseñaron para los conflictos asimétricos COIN que ha hecho la OTAN estas últimas décadas. Son un alarde tecnológico (chasis de titanio) pero no los hicieron para una guerra "normal", por lo que son delicados y difíciles de mantener. Mientras piezas D20 y D30 de cuando Corea siguen ahí dando el callo.


----------



## crocodile (26 Nov 2022)

Anglos con aviones espía controlando a las tropas rusas en Ucrania.









British jet tracks Russian units in occupied Ukraine


A British RC-135 'Rivet Joint', a dedicated electronic surveillance aircraft, was once again conducting surveillance of Russian forces in occupied Ukraine.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> —Nuestro español bosteza.
> ¿Es hambre? ¿Sueño? ¿Hastío?
> Doctor, ¿tendrá el estómago vacío?
> —El vacío es más bien en la cabeza.
> ...



proyección. en un principio se asociaba con personalidades paranoides o psicóticas pero las doctrinas más modernas la definen como mecanismo escasamente elaborado de defensa.
ánimo, conforerea


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Los obuses occidentales como los 777 se diseñaron para los conflictos asimétricos COIN que ha hecho la OTAN estas últimas décadas. Son un alarde tecnológico (chasis de titanio) pero no los hicieron para una guerra "normal", por lo que son delicados y difíciles de mantener. Mientras piezas D20 y D30 de cuando Corea siguen ahí dando el callo.



Es que una guerra larga la high-tech no dura mucho.


----------



## Dado8 (26 Nov 2022)

Sino han matado a una decena de soldados ucranianos, sería un milagro.

"Camión de transporte de infantería ucraniano destruido por munición guiada krasnopol.".

t.me/entre_guerras/32207


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

El bebé de 2 días se convirtió en el niño ucraniano más pequeño asesinado por Rusia en esta guerra cuando la sala de maternidad en Vilnyansk fue alcanzada por un misil ruso hace unos días.


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Según TG los rusos le han dado a los ucras un ultimatum para rendirse en Bakhmut antes del 27 a las 06:00


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Se mueve otra vez el patio trasero de Putin, problemas.


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Anglos con aviones espía controlando a las tropas rusas en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











British jet tracks Russian units in occupied Ukraine


A British RC-135 'Rivet Joint', a dedicated electronic surveillance aircraft, was once again conducting surveillance of Russian forces in occupied Ukraine.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk





tenga ud claro que Rusia tambien monitoriza, cono china o iran o ncorea. otra cosa es reconocerlo.


----------



## tomasjos (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Según TG los rusos le han dado a los ucras un ultimatum para rendirse en Bakhmut antes del 27 a las 06:00



No tiene sentido. Apenas controlan los rusos el diez por cien de la ciudad por el este


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No tiene sentido. Apenas controlan los rusos el diez por cien de la ciudad por el este



NPI, es lo que pone. A lo mejor es intoxicación.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo del golpe de estado producido el 23F tiene mucha tela y muchos trapos sucios.
> 
> *Lo que voy a contar son rumores o solo rumores:*
> 
> ...



Créame cuando le digo que en el Ejército español nadie, salvo excepciones irrelevantes, quería entrar en la OTAN, por entonces. Ni los franquistas, mayoría entre los vociferantes, ni los “úmedos”, minoría cualificada, o los neutros, mayoría absoluta silenciosa.


----------



## tomasjos (26 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se mueve otra vez el patio trasero de Putin, problemas.



Al contrario, el presidente kazajo no es prorruso, en todo caso el movimiento es de los rusos contra el. Insisto en que la secesión del norte ruso, la zona rica en recursos del país, y con capacidad agropecuaria, es el mal menor en caso de pérdida de control en kazakhstan, y parte del ejército kazajo es ruso étnicamente, con lo que lo tienen fácil. El resto de Kazajistán quedaría bajo influencia china y así la ruta de la seda estaría controlada.


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Un portal de un TRAFICANTE DE ARMAS y exministro español



Lo que quieras. Pero la noticia la tienes en mil portales. Y lo ves a diario, hay barra libre y sine die.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



De verdad os creéis las mierdas que publicáis? no, verdad?


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los canales de propaganda rusos hicieron circular un video de una columna de tanques como prueba de que Rusia estaba moviendo grandes reservas al frente.
> 
> El video es maravilloso: en primer lugar, los corresponsales militares engañaron nuevamente a los lectores, el video es antiguo, de febrero.



No se ha visto material ruso con camuflaje invernal hasta este vídeo. Los carros son T80A


----------



## Seronoser (26 Nov 2022)

En Qatar se ríen en la cara de los americanos...


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Créame cuando le digo que en el Ejército español nadie, salvo excepciones irrelevantes, quería entrar en la OTAN, por entonces. Ni los franquistas, mayoría entre los vociferantes, ni los “úmedos”, minoría cualificada, o los neutros, mayoría absoluta silenciosa.



Eso me recuerda que el capitán de mi batería se dejo descuidadamente el libro blanco de la UMD en el asiento del conductor del todoterreno, mientras me mandaba hacer guardia en ese lugar - a buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan - era el jefe del SIM oficiales en el cuartel, y creo que simpatizaba con la UMD.

Libro blanco que tuvieron que retirar porque queriendo hacer propaganda franquista fallaba y era una fuente de inspiración para los militares demócratas.


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Pues que les pregunten a los alemanes a ver qué opinan de que Merkel desmantelara la energía nuclear, impidiera el fracking y se echara en manos del gas ruso.


----------



## quinciri (26 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## kasperle1966 (26 Nov 2022)

*Los nuevos planes militares del general ruso Surovikin en Ucrania*

*Valentín Vasiliescu, 26 de noviembre de 2022 *








El general ruso Serguei Surovikin está llevando a cabo una campaña militar del siglo XXI en Ucrania utilizando los métodos más modernos. Por ejemplo, Surovikin es partidario del “enfoque indirecto” del teórico militar británico Basil Henry Liddell Harth. La “acción indirecta” tiene como objetivo privar a las fuerzas enemigas de los recursos que necesitan para continuar la guerra, desestabilizándolas.

Como resultado, los militares rusos han abandonado temporalmente las operaciones ofensivas a gran escala contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Desde el 10 de noviembre Surovikin se ha centrado en destruir las infraestructuras críticas del régimen de Kiev mediante ataques masivos contra diversas instalaciones energéticas. Las acciones también están afectando al estado físico y moral del enemigo, y el efecto se intensificará a medida que se enfríe el tiempo. Así que no esperen que los ataques de misiles rusos se detengan. La infraestructura crítica de Ucrania ha quedado tan debilitada que cada vez que los rusos realizan otro ataque aéreo, el sistema nacional ucraniano se derrumba. Lo más importante ahora es que el cambio en Ucrania está en manos del general Surovikin.

Occidente ha estado enviando al ejército ucraniano más y más armas y municiones, que han cruzado las fronteras y han llegado a la línea del frente sin obstáculos. A pesar de sus esfuerzos, Rusia todavía no ha conseguido la plena supremacía aérea sobre Ucrania y las baterías de misiles ucranianas siguen siendo una amenaza real para el poder aéreo ruso. Esto ha impedido a la aviación militar rusa llevar a cabo una serie de misiones específicas, incluida la prohibición de vuelo. En la terminología militar, una prohibición de vuelo es la prevención del despliegue/suministro de tropas y equipos de combate desde el interior hasta la línea del frente.

Sin embargo, el ejército ruso ha conseguido detectar y atacar con misiles Iskander varios centros occidentales de almacenamiento de armas y municiones en el norte y el oeste de Ucrania. En varias ocasiones, incluso atacó trenes con misiles de crucero. Sólo se detenían en las estaciones mientras se cargaban o descargaban las armas. Estos ataques fueron posibles porque las tropas ucranianas y el equipo de combate estuvieron estacionados durante horas en el mismo lugar sin una cobertura AA [prohibición de vuelo] seria.
Hoy, la situación ha cambiado. En cuanto el ejército ruso corta la electricidad en Ucrania, el transporte ferroviario se detiene y con él los trenes de armas, municiones y tropas enviados al frente. La diferencia entre antes del 10 de noviembre y hoy es que el general Sergei Surovikin puede elegir, cada día, qué trenes militares ucranianos destruir, dónde deben ser detenidos por el ejército ruso y qué misiles rusos utilizar contra ellos. Así, el ejército ruso ha impuesto una prohibión de vuelo sobre Ucrania sin tener un verdadero apoyo aéreo.
Cuando los rusos cortan la energía, los convoyes de trenes ucranianos, que transportan armamento occidental destinado al frente, quedan en campo abierto, sin ninguna defensa aérea, exactamente donde el ejército ruso se había establecido previamente. Y son atacados inmediatamente por misiles rusos, como durante el entrenamiento básico de los militares rusos en el campo de tiro de Astrakan.

*La red de satélites Starlink de Elon Musk*
La red de satélites Starlink de Elon Musk proporciona conexión ilimitada a internet en Ucrania. Es vital para el ejército ucraniano, ya que se utiliza para recibir información de los Awacs estadounidenses, sistemas de reconocimiento aéreo no tripulados. Sin esa información, los militares ucranianos estarían “ciegos y sordos” ante las maniobras militares rusas, las incursiones aéreas tácticas y los lanzamientos de misiles de crucero. Los especialistas militares saben que Rusia dispone de varios dispositivos de interferencia para la red de satélites Starlink.

Sin embargo, Rusia no ha tocado Starlink y no lo hará en el futuro. Porque Stalink es un arma de doble filo para el Presidente Zelensky. Moscú es capaz de ejecutar ofensivas “psyops” [operaciones sicológicas] mundiales de cuarta generación destinadas a destruir, agotar y paralizar los órganos de poder de cualquier Estado enemigo. En Ucrania, las “psyops” [operaciones sicológicas] rusas tienen como objetivo inocular a los militares, pero sobre todo a la población, una percepción predefinida que es la propia visión de Rusia, contraria a la del gobierno de Kiev.
Las redes sociales Twitter o Facebook, VK, Telegram, etc., son canales públicos de transmisión de datos en internet, nada más. Excepto que sin la red Starlink de Elon Musk que proporciona internet en Ucrania, no habría redes sociales a través de las cuales Rusia podría inducir un estado de malestar y pánico entre la población ucraniana. Tampoco puede formar grupos virtuales de descontentos para preparar acciones de protesta contra el régimen de Zelensky. La tecnología para fabricar este tipo de reuniones “espontáneas” se ha generalizado en Estados Unidos, se llama “smart mobs” y tiene como objetivo agitar la situación política interna de un país determinado.

La destrucción de las infraestructuras críticas tendrá un impacto significativo en el estado de ánimo de la población ucraniana. Se supone que las protestas callejeras estarán motivadas por el hecho de que los ucranianos ya no pueden satisfacer sus necesidades básicas (comida, luz, agua potable, calefacción, etc.). La población ucraniana ya está harta de la guerra, por lo que la resistencia interna ucraniana ganará auge rápidamente. La OTAN lleva mucho tiempo utilizando métodos “psyops” [operaciones sicológicas]. Esto se vio, por ejemplo, en 1999, cuando la OTAN bombardeó la infraestructura de Serbia para provocar manifestaciones callejeras contra Slobodan Milosevic. Con un nuevo Maidan dirigido en su contra, el régimen de Kiev no sobrevivirá hasta la primavera.
*Los nuevos planes militares del general ruso Surovikin en Ucrania - mpr21*


----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Lleva seis meses quedándose sin misiles.
> 
> El 6 de mayo de 2022.
> 
> ...



Una de las cosas que más me está llamando la atención de este conflicto es el poco sentido del ridículo que tienen los británicos. Son una risión. Es algo así como si el MI15 / 16 lo dirigiera Mr Bean.

Recuerdo que en marzo decían los británicos que a los rusos les quedaba combustible para dos semanas y misiles para ocho días...
Y siguen, y siguen haciendo el ridículo.

Por cierto: ¿Qué tal va el cáncer de Putin? Ese que decían que tenía y por el cual iba morir en tres meses. 

Joder, mi vecina, la loca que vive sola con diez gatos hace mejores previsiones de geopolítica que el alto mando británico,


----------



## alfonbass (26 Nov 2022)

Qué ridículo todo...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (26 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La objetividad de su discurso brilla por su ausencia. Si tuviera algun atisbo de vergúenza ante tamañas afirmaciones debería percatarse que su propaganda sobra en este hilo. Reserve sus comentarios para lo que nos ocupa y, tenga compasión del buen juicio, inteligencia y sensibilidad de los que, por el momento, nos vemos obligados a leerle.
> De verdad no se haga más daño a sí mismo de forma incomprensible si no es por puro mercenarismo



Como debo tener Ignorado al tipejo a que se refiere, tengo la suerte de no tener que leer lo que imagino serán vómitos mentales. Por tanto no puedo reforzar su réplica, que seguro es bien sensata, frente a energúmenos como este, pero al menos le dejo los zanks y el presente comentario de apoyo.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> entiendo que llama "actual" al psoe de felipe y guerra... esto de ahora cómo lo definiría? en caso de que haya palabras para definirlo, claro.



Pues aún peor y más degenerado. 
Pero se parece al histórico como un huevo a una castaña. 
El PSOE fue totalmente fabricado desde arriba como partido sistemico del régimen del 78....si la policía franquista dejó salir a Mister X de España rumbo a Suresnes para eliminar a Llopis y tomar el control de las siglas. Que ya no tenían ningún arraigo ni influencia en el Interior.


----------



## millie34u (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Rusia debería ya o detener ese nuevo Maidán o mandarles ya definitivamente a tomar por culo de la OTSC.
> 
> O se está con USA o con Rusia.
> 
> ...



O tomar el norte del país, de mayoría rusa y ortodoxa.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si nos atenemos a las palabras del Borias Jonhson esta semana, el deseo de la OTAN
> no era el que usted afirma en la apertura del mensaje, sino que esperaban que Rusia
> machacaría Ucrania en cuatro días y que lo que ha sucedido les sorprendió...
> 
> Así que, hay un agujero en ese planteamiento.



¿Boris dijo eso? no es que lo dude, es que me sorprende ¿entonces qué lógica tenía armar a Ucrania si esperaban ese resultado? pues es comprensible que deseasen buscar un conflicto con el que criminalizar a Rusia para aislarla, pero no tiene sentido entonces su actitud. Quizá lo que busca Boris es escurrir el bulto ante las sospechas europeas de que los yankis y sus primos mayores los ingleses, se la han clavado doblada con toda la intención del mundo, y si bien sí querían desangrar a Rusia, también a Europa a la que engañaron con un conflicto rápido.


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades nazis desmantelan el tanque monumental T-34-85 en Khmelnytskyi
> 
> _"El tanque ha sido desmantelado... Nadie se deshará de él, lo cortará. Ahora se almacenará y luego se expondrá en el museo. Es una exposición histórica única. No hay tanques de este tipo en el mundo. Será una exposición de museo, nos recordará el pasado de la ocupación"_, dijo el Gauleiter Simchyshyn.
> Los esquizoides programaron deliberadamente esta "acción" para que coincidiera con el Día del Recuerdo del Holodomor.
> ...



Hay tan pocos que el cantante de Iron Maiden tiene uno en casa.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Los pro reunificación con China arrasan en las elecciones locales de Taiwán:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena señal. Sería ideal que Taiwán volviese a China de forma pacífica, al fin y al cabo es parte de su territorio robado por los británicos como suele ser su 'costumbre' ancestral.


----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La objetividad de su discurso brilla por su ausencia. Si tuviera algun atisbo de vergúenza ante tamañas afirmaciones debería percatarse que su propaganda sobra en este hilo. Reserve sus comentarios para lo que nos ocupa y, tenga compasión del buen juicio, inteligencia y sensibilidad de los que, por el momento, nos vemos obligados a leerle.
> De verdad no se haga más daño a sí mismo de forma incomprensible si no es por puro mercenarismo



En serio dejad la política nacional, es una mierda y un circo irrelevante, no merece la pena, respeto a los que piensan distinto de mí si lo hacen con respeto.....
No ensuciemos más el hilo por favor, en este país es imposible.... Es pedir peras al olmo.


----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> buff si yo te contara.....................................pero no te voy a contar nada



Pues deberías. Aunque sea por privado.... 
Estoy seguro de que será algo serio, no rojoscacaculopedopis.....


----------



## millie34u (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (26 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> O tomar el norte del país, de mayoría rusa y ortodoxa.



Los anglos están agitando todo el avispero mundial. Me temo que esto se empieza ya a parecer cada vez más a una guerra mundial.
Esperemos que de momento solo sea un guerra asimétrica y no una enfrentamiento directo.


----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Créame cuando le digo que en el Ejército español nadie, salvo excepciones irrelevantes, quería entrar en la OTAN, por entonces. Ni los franquistas, mayoría entre los vociferantes, ni los “úmedos”, minoría cualificada, o los neutros, mayoría absoluta silenciosa.



Pero ahora es otanista al.... ¿90%?
En otros países se llamaría purga o depuración....


----------



## HDR (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Malevich (26 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Y a los ingleses....


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 136.000 generadores por valor de unos 88 millones de dólares fueron importados a Ucrania del 1 al 21 de noviembre
> 
> Y hoy se supo que Canadá asignó otros 10 millones de dólares para generadores para Ucrania. Bélgica, Corea del Sur, Japón, Estonia y Lituania también entregarán generadores a Ucrania en diciembre.



Menudo pestazo van a emanar las calles ucranianas, y lo del ruido tan agradable que generan, ya ni os cuento.


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Boris dijo eso? no es que lo dude, es que me sorprende ¿entonces qué lógica tenía armar a Ucrania si esperaban ese resultado? pues es comprensible que deseasen buscar un conflicto con el que criminalizar a Rusia para aislarla, pero no tiene sentido entonces su actitud. Quizá lo que busca Boris es escurrir el bulto ante las sospechas europeas de que los yankis y sus primos mayores los ingleses, se la han clavado doblada con toda la intención del mundo, y si bien sí querían desangrar a Rusia, también a Europa a la que engañaron con un conflicto rápido.











Johnson Admits Allies Had 'Sound Economic Reasons' for Wanting Ukraine to Surrender


Boris Johnson led the charge on arming Ukraine — both before and during Moscow's military operation — and imposing sanctions and embargoes on Russian exports that prompted a Europe-wide inflationary crisis.




sputniknews.com


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Johnson Admits Allies Had 'Sound Economic Reasons' for Wanting Ukraine to Surrender
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson led the charge on arming Ukraine — both before and during Moscow's military operation — and imposing sanctions and embargoes on Russian exports that prompted a Europe-wide inflationary crisis.
> ...



Gracias pero carezco de VPN en el PC y no puedo verlo, Sputnik está vetada como sabrá.

EDITO: Me acabo de instalar una gratuita en el Firefox. Lo había intentado hace días con el Brave, pero algo falló.


----------



## Praktica (26 Nov 2022)

https://www.asociacionrepublicanairunesa.org/down/Unreygolpeagolpe.pdf




kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Los nuevos planes militares del general ruso Surovikin en Ucrania*
> 
> *Valentín Vasiliescu, 26 de noviembre de 2022 *
> 
> ...



exacto. además de permitir la entrada a primera linea de alguna mierda otanera donde se congela, patina o es destruida sobre todo si es mercenaria.
sabe latín el calvo.

los puentes harán falta todo a su tiempo.


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y a los ingleses....



Son tan ignorantes que pensaran que es una cancioncilla local, ni se enteran.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Gracias pero carezco de VPN en el PC y no puedo verlo, Sputnik está vetada como sabrá.



Uso chrome sin vpn y puedo ver la pagina tranquilamente ¿estaré enchufado, me refiero a si tendré privilegios?


----------



## MiguelLacano (26 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pero ahora es otanista al.... ¿90%?
> En otros países se llamaría purga o depuración....



No sabría decirle a día de hoy cómo está esa materia... hay de todo, creo. Pero si sé que el Ejército hoy es fiel reflejo de la sociedad... y con eso ya sabemos todos de lo que hablamos. Han pasado más de 30 años, pocos quedan de aquella época, salvo los que entonces apenas eran tenientes recién salidos. Las diferencias, en todo, son abismales. Nada que ver.


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Los anglos están agitando todo el avispero mundial. Me temo que esto se empieza ya a parecer cada vez más a una guerra mundial.
> Esperemos que de momento solo sea un guerra asimétrica y no una enfrentamiento directo.



De ahí lo de 'pérfida Albión'. Está en su naturaleza.
Con el agravante que el reino Unido está a dos pasos de la irrelevancia geopolítica.
Está en misión suicida por intentar mantenerse en la sala imperial. ese tiempo se le fue.


----------



## millie34u (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Gracias pero carezco de VPN en el PC y no puedo verlo, Sputnik está vetada como sabrá.
> 
> EDITO: Me acabo de instalar una gratuita en el Firefox. Lo había intentado hace días con el Brave, pero algo falló.



En el Yandex, sin ningún problema.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En el Yandex, sin ningún problema.



Pero el Yandex es un buscador ¿o también es un navegador? en fin, la cosa es que ya lo he leído y es una confesión explícita de culpabilidad:



> Boris Johnson lideró el armamento de Ucrania -tanto antes como durante la operación militar de Moscú- y la imposición de sanciones y embargos a las exportaciones rusas que provocaron una crisis inflacionaria en toda Europa.
> El ex primer ministro británico Boris Johnson ha revelado que los líderes europeos esperaban una rápida victoria rusa en Ucrania.
> En una entrevista televisiva concedida el martes por la noche a un canal estadounidense, Johnson también admitió que había "razones económicas sólidas" para que Alemania quisiera que Kiev aceptara rápidamente un acuerdo de paz con Moscú, pero que él "no podía apoyarlo".
> *Fue Johnson -con el apoyo de Washington- quien convenció al presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, de que rompiera las conversaciones de paz con Rusia apenas un mes después de iniciado el conflicto*, cuando estaban a punto de lograr un avance, durante una visita a Kiev a finales de marzo.
> ...


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Buena señal. Sería ideal que Taiwán volviese a China de forma pacífica, al fin y al cabo es parte de su territorio robado por los británicos como suele ser su 'costumbre' ancestral.



No sé, tener el PCCh rigiendo tu vida no se lo deseo a nadie.


----------



## millie34u (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## quinciri (26 Nov 2022)

¿ Para que sirve la Comisión Europea ?

O mejor, ¿ a quien sirve la comisión europea ?  
( con lo de la titular de ONU creo que se han liado )


----------



## Honkler (26 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Les faltó salir con una zanahoria metida en el ojete


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No cambian. Se nota que son los mismos. 

Pero tienen cosas buenas. En general son menos falsos que los latinos y se les ve venir.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ‼‍☠*Combatientes de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en las trincheras del frente cerca de Artemovsk*
> Los medios ucranianos publican las fotos. Se puede ver que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen dificultades allí, con agua y barro hasta las rodillas.
> Las trincheras ucranianas aquí parecen las trincheras de la Primera Guerra Mundial.
> 
> ...



Las trincheras de la primera guerra mundial estaban infinitamente mejor saneadas que ese estercolero
Desde luego la OTAN les pudo haber mandado el manual de fortificación









España no entrará en recesión en 2023 porque ya está en recesión


España ha decrecido un 3% desde 2020 mientras la deuda pública supera ya el Billón y medio de euros y el gasto público el 50% del PIB



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## millie34u (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

*20 de los 30 países de la OTAN han agotado sus existencias de armas
que podrían suministrar a Ucrania - New York Times *
_*


▪así lo contó el representante de la alianza. En primer lugar, estamos hablando de pequeños estados. 
Los 10 restantes aún pueden suministrar armas y equipos a Kiev: entre ellos Francia, Alemania, Italia 
y los Países Bajos.

▪Alemania, Francia y EE. UU. también eligen armas para transferir para que no toquen el territorio
de Rusia (estamos hablando de las fronteras de la Federación Rusa antes del referéndum).
*_
*▪ "Nueve meses después del comienzo de la guerra, la falta de preparación fundamental de Occidente
ha provocado una lucha loca para suministrar a Ucrania lo que necesita, así como para reponer los 
suministros de la OTAN. Como ambos lados están gastando armas y municiones a un ritmo no vista 
desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, la competencia para mantener los arsenales al máximo nivel se ha 
convertido en un frente crucial que podría resultar decisivo para los esfuerzos de Ucrania.
▪ Según los representantes de la OTAN, la cantidad de artillería utilizada es asombrosa. En Afganistán,
las fuerzas de la OTAN podrían disparar 300 artillería rondas al día y no preocuparse realmente por la 
defensa aérea, pero Ucrania puede disparar miles de rondas al día y todavía necesita desesperadamente 
defensa aérea contra los misiles rusos y los drones de fabricación iraní.
▪ Un día en Ucrania es un mes o más en Afganistán", dijo Camilla Grand, experta en defensa del Consejo 
Europeo de Relaciones Exteriores, quien hasta hace poco fue secretaria general adjunta de inversiones 
en defensa de la OTAN.*
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/11/26/world/europe/nato-weapons-shortage-ukraine.html



> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## millie34u (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## crocodile (26 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> O tomar el norte del país, de mayoría rusa y ortodoxa.



Dudo mucho que Putiniano lo haga, no le gustan los jaleos aunque es lo que se debería de hacer


----------



## coscorron (26 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



La mayoría de los americanos no saben que eso es una canción rusa ... De hecho la mayoría de los americanos no tienen claro donde esta Rusia en un mapa.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pues deberías. Aunque sea por privado....
> Estoy seguro de que será algo serio, no rojoscacaculopedopis.....



Nada es privado en Burbuja. Mucho cuidado con las cosas que decimos, especialmente si contienen nombres y datos controvertidos.


----------



## jurbu (26 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Buena intuición de RU, se olvidan que los rusos están estudiando el comportamiento de las defensas antiaéreas de la OTAN contra esos misiles y de paso actúan de señuelo obligando a disminuir el arsenal de misiles antiaéreos ucranianos y dejando paso libre a objetivos de otros misiles no nucleares.

Por otra parte esos misiles pueden tener una edad que es mejor emplearlos y reemplazarlos que hacer un mantenimiento adecuado.


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Gracias pero carezco de VPN en el PC y no puedo verlo, Sputnik está vetada como sabrá.
> 
> EDITO: Me acabo de instalar una gratuita en el Firefox. Lo había intentado hace días con el Brave, pero algo falló.



Son TAN idiotas que no sirven ni para censurar mínimamente.
No necesita ni vpn Solo entrar en estos enlaces. La verdad es que decir que estos dos medios hacen propaganda tiene tela, con lo buenrollistas que suelen ser.









Sputnik Mundo: noticias de última hora y de actualidad mundial


Sputnik Mundo es una agencia de noticias rusa que te trae las historias más importantes del acontecer mundial en español. Encuentra las noticias de última hora y temas de actualidad e interés en nuestra página




sputniknews.lat












RT en Español - Noticias internacionales


RT ofrece una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de las que no hablan los principales canales internacionales.




esrt.press


----------



## tomasjos (26 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La mayoría de los americanos no saben que eso es una canción rusa ... De hecho la mayoría de los americanos no tienen claro donde esta Rusia en un mapa.



Los de la orquesta son burbujos


----------



## Mitrofán (26 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No cambian. Se nota que son los mismos.
> 
> Pero tienen cosas buenas. En general son menos falsos que los latinos y se les ve venir.



los europeos del sur no somos falsos, somos civilizados. a nuestras espaldas llevamos sacerdotes egipcios y agrimensores sumerios además del reciente mundo clásico... los bárbaros acaban de salir de los bosques primigenios y los pantanos.


----------



## Zhukov (26 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pero el Yandex es un buscador ¿o también es un navegador? en fin, la cosa es que ya lo he leído y es una confesión explícita de culpabilidad:



Yandex es como google, un buscador que tiene su navegador particular y puedes configurarlo para que traduzca automáticamente los sitios rusos. Lo he recomendado muchas veces, es más ligero que Chrome, no te espía y el correo gratuito está muy bien, al ser de Rusia, no te llega spam, y el que lo hace al estar en cirílico no te atrae los ojos y es más fácil de ignorar.

Yo lo uso porque traduzco las páginas rusas al inglés que siempre es la traducción que mejor funciona. Al español no lo hace tan bien y por eso mucha gente usa el DeepL. Cuando quiero traducir algo manualmente, como textos de Telegram, lo paso del ruso al inglés en las cajas del traductor y luego al español en dos pasos.


----------



## Roedr (26 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> los europeos del sur no somos falsos, somos civilizados. a nuestras espaldas llevamos sacerdotes egipcios y agrimensores sumerios además del reciente mundo clásico... los bárbaros acaban de salir de los bosques primigenios y los pantanos.



Puede ser, sí. Pero los alemanes siempre me da la impresión de que ocultan menos como son.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se mueve otra vez el patio trasero de Putin, problemas.



Idiota, el presidente de los Kazajistán es pro EEUU


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 276, 26/11/2022. Afanasi Pavlantievich Beloborodov (18 de enero jul./ 31 de enero de 1903 greg. – 1 de septiembre de 1990) fue un líder militar sovié…




iwwz.org





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 276, 26/11/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Afanasi Pavlantievich Beloborodov (18 de enero jul./ 31 de enero de 1903 greg. – 1 de septiembre de 1990) fue un líder militar soviético que combatió durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Después de la guerra alcanzó el grado militar de general del ejército (1963) y recibió dos veces el título honorífico de Héroe de la Unión Soviética (1944, 1945). Fue miembro del Comité Central del PCUS (1966-1971). Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial tuvo una destacada participación sobre todo en la operación Bagration y en la subsiguiente ofensiva del Báltico que supuso el cerco y posterior destrucción del Grupo de Ejércitos Norte alemán en la Bolsa de Curlandia.



Hoy el ángulo de ataque en la retórica occidental contra Rusia ha sido,* la falsedad histórica de la hambruna en Ucrania*, llamada «Holodomor». Todos, no ha faltado ninguno, como si no estuviera preparado de antes, hacer reuniones, donaciones, pagos de transporte, gestos altruistas y toda aquella bazofia populista de este occidente culpable y negligente.

¿Cómo es posible que los mismos países como Inglaterra, hoy Reino semi Unido, que generaron la hambruna de Bengala con millones de muertos, bajo el gobierno de Churchill? ¿Alemania, que mató a millones de judíos en campos de concentración, por hambre, por gas?, ¿qué Francia, cuya colonización del África y de Indochina, produjo miles de muertes? acusen al país, que sacrificó 27 millones de sus mejores hombres y mujeres para liberar Europa del nazismo?

Podrían tener un tin de vergüenza, fue la URSS que liberó a Ucrania, que la ayudó y la industrializó, y tuvo la infantil idea de creerle a un grupo de bastardos que la traicionarían y se venderían a occidente por un puñado de lentejas. Dejo dos enlaces más abajo que desmientes este relato.

*Reino Unido cree que Rusia está agotando su reserva de misiles contra Ucrania.* Este sábado, cuando se cumplen 275 días de guerra en Ucrania, el Gobierno británico ve «probable» que Rusia esté lanzando contra Ucrania misiles concebidos para ser utilizados como armas atómicas pero desprovistos de cabezas nucleares, lo que pondría en evidencia que está agotando su reserva de proyectiles de largo alcance.

A juicio de Londres, Moscú está usando este tipo de armamento casi con toda seguridad como señuelo para distraer a las defensas aéreas ucranianas.

Es extraño que un gobierno, pretenda a través de informes de inteligencia manifestar términos cómo: «cree», ve «probable». No es ni serio ni correcto. solo ayuda a darle el perfil que tiene el MI6, como uno de los peores servicios de Inteligencia del mundo.

*El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, dijo que aún había «más de seis millones» de hogares sin electricidad.* El primer invierno de la guerra pondrá a prueba si Ucrania puede seguir adelante con su campaña de reconquista de territorio, o si los comandantes rusos pueden detener el impulso de Kiev.

¿De qué impulso hablarán estos tipos?, desde hace un mes y medio, no han hecho mas que perder territorio en los lugares necesarios, principalmente en el sector duro de la guerra, la línea del frente en el Donbass. Y la prensa occidental sigue soñando con un relato mentiroso de que avanzan hasta Crimea.

*Los civiles huyen de Jersón *tras los ataques rusos a la ciudad liberada. Huyendo de los bombardeos, cientos de civiles salieron el sábado de la ciudad del sur de Ucrania cuya reconquista habían celebrado apenas unas semanas antes.

La huida de cientos de personas de Jersón se produjo mientras el país rendía homenaje a los millones de ucranianos que murieron en la hambruna de la época de Stalin, y trataba de garantizar que la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania no privara a otros países del mundo de sus vitales exportaciones de alimentos. Una fila de camiones, furgonetas y coches, algunos con remolques o transportando mascotas y otras pertenencias, se extendía un kilómetro o más en las afueras de la ciudad de Jersón.

Yo juraba que la gente en Jersón iba a celebrar el ingreso de las tropas «liberadoras», pues tengo que decirles que es territorio ruso, y por tanto, está ocupada por fuerzas hostiles al país, en consecuencia, serán expulsados. ¿A qué occidente dice que es ucraniano?, bueno, ahí tenemos una diferencia, que es la razón principal por la cual occidente apoya a Ucrania y los que no estamos de acuerdo, apoyamos a Rusia.

*La UE costeará la exportación de 40.000 toneladas de cereal ucraniano*. La Unión Europea pagará el transporte en dos barcos de 40.000 toneladas de cereal ucraniano dentro de una iniciativa de Kiev destinada a exportar grano hacia países vulnerables, anunció este sábado la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursulina von der Foyen. «Pagaremos el transporte de 40.000 toneladas de grano, que es lo que queda del cereal que habéis puesto a disposición, cualquiera que sea el coste», dijo la política alemana en una intervención telemática con ocasión de la campaña «Grain from Ukraine» («Grano de Ucrania»), informa Efe.

¿Qué Ucrania no tiene dinero para pagar el transporte?, es extraño, sí lo tuvo para enviar sus granos a los países ricos.

*Macron anuncia una aportación de seis millones de euros para llevar cereal ucraniano a Yemen y Sudán.* El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, anunció este sábado que su país hará una aportación de seis millones de euros para el transporte y la distribución de cereal ucraniano con destino a Yemen y Sudán.

Esa ayuda fue presentada por Macron en un vídeo con ocasión de la iniciativa de Kiev bautizada «Grain from Ukraine» para llevar cereal a países particularmente vulnerables coincidiendo con la conmemoración del llamado Holodomor, la gran hambruna provocada por la política del régimen soviético que causó millones de muertos en la propia Ucrania en los años 1932 y 1933, (des)informa Efe.

Qué bien lo que ha hecho Macron, ahora debió decir todo, que a los 6 millones, Francia aportará 20 millones en armas para matar a esos que con 6 quiere salvar, en Yemen.

*Polonia y Lituania redoblan su apoyo al ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN y la UE*. Los primeros ministros de Polonia, Lituania y Ucrania firmaron este sábado una declaración conjunta por la que Varsovia y Vilna se comprometen, entre otros puntos, a «intensificar» el debate sobre el ingreso en la OTAN y en la Unión Europea (UE). Según informaron medios polacos y ucranianos, Mateusz Morawiecki e Ingryda Simonyte, los primeros ministros de Polonia y Lituania, alentarán las discusiones en el seno de la OTAN para invitar a Ucrania a entrar en negociaciones de acceso de cara a la próxima cumbre de la alianza en Vilna.

Además, en la declaración expresan su apoyo a abrir las negociaciones de adhesión a la UE tan pronto como la Comisión Europea (CE) evalúe de forma positiva la implementación de las recomendaciones asociadas con el estatus de país candidato. La reunión del formato conocido como Triángulo de Lublin tuvo lugar en Kiev, adonde Morawiecki y Simonyte viajaron el día en que se conmemora el nonagésimo aniversario del inicio del Holodomor, la hambruna que en tiempos soviéticos costó la vida a varios millones de ucranianos.

Otras cuestiones abordadas por los tres jefes de Gobierno fueron el reforzamiento del apoyo militar, financiero y humanitario a Ucrania, así como la investigación de los crímenes de guerra rusos en Ucrania y su persecución penal, informa Efe. Además, señaló el primer ministro ucraniano, Denys Shmyhal, los tres trataron los «desafíos» relacionados con la destrucción de la infraestructura energética ucraniana y sus consecuencias para la temporada fría.

«Hablamos de la cuestión del suministro de generadores a Ucrania y todos los equipos necesarios para sobrevivir al invierno», declaró, de acuerdo con la agencia «Ukrinform».

¿Redoblan o se doblan, es decir, se ponen en cuatro?, porque nosotros que vivimos tan lejos, sabemos desde siempre, que Ucrania no entrará ni en la Unión Europea, ni en la OTAN, en la primera es posible que entre lo que quede, en la segunda, ni lo que quede podrá meter un pie en ese engendro criminal llamado OTAN, ni lo que quede, suponiendo que quede algo.

Y a propósito del «Holodomor», el mito ucraniano sobre la hambruna de Stalin contra los ucranianos, dos artículos que pueden ayudarle a comprender.

Falso: El Holodomor en Ucrania no fue un genocidio étnico contra los ucranianos

La gran mentira del Holodomor

*La presidenta de Hungría, Katalin Novák, visita a Zelenski en Kiev*. La presidenta de Hungría, Katalin Novák, confirmó este sábado que se halla en Kiev, donde se entrevistó con su homólogo Volodímir Zelenski, aunque sin precisar los temas del encuentro, informa Efe.

«Aquí estoy en Kiev, invitada por el presidente ucraniano. Ayudamos donde haya problemas», informó Novák en la red social Facebook, sin agregar más detalles, pero publicando una foto en la que no solo aparecen ellos dos, sino también los primer ministros de Polonia, Mateusz Morawiecki y de Bélgica, Alexander De Croo.

¿Y por qué Zelensky no invitó a quien ejerce verdaderamente el poder en Hungría?, porque esta señora solo cortas algunas cintas para inaugurar cosas, hasta pensé que era para inaugurar algo en Kiev.

*Macron y Von der Leyen participan en la cumbre sobre seguridad alimentaria*. El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, organizó este sábado en Kiev una cumbre internacional para debatir la seguridad alimentaria y las exportaciones agrícolas con los primeros ministros de Bélgica, Polonia y Lituania y el presidente de Hungría, informa Reuters.

Zelenski abrió la cumbre hablando en un panel flanqueado por su jefe de gabinete y el primer ministro. El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, y la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, pronunciaron sendos discursos que se proyectaron en vídeo.

Reuters sabe tanto de lo que escribe, que le llama «el presidente de Hungría» a Katalin Novák, otra más que le salieron huevos en una redacción de prensa occidental.

*Dicotomía europea: «O bien Ucrania gana, o bien toda Europa pierde*». Polonia y Lituania comparten el orden de prioridades de Kiev, en el que la victoria en la guerra es la tarea «primera e indiscutible» e implica la restauración de su integridad territorial en sus límites internacionalmente reconocidos. «Recibimos garantías de nuestros amigos y colegas de que estarán con nosotros hasta la victoria, sin detenerse», indicó el primer ministro ucraniano, Denys Shmyhal, en la rueda de prensa conjunta que siguió a la reunión en Kiev con los primeros ministros de Polonia y Lituania, Mateusz Morawiecki e Ingryda Simonyte, respectivamente.

Morawiecki subrayó la misma idea, apuntando que el conflicto sólo puede tener dos salidas: «O bien Ucrania gana, o bien toda Europa pierde», enfatizó, en declaraciones recogidas por medios polacos. «La guerra terminará cuando cada casa, cada escuela, cada hospital y cada carretera hayan sido reclamados», agregó el primer ministro polaco.

Su homóloga lituana, Ingryda Simonyte, destacó que la «guerra rusa contra Ucrania» no tiene «fronteras», como demuestra la muerte de dos civiles en territorio polaco la semana pasada, una situación de la que Moscú es «única responsable», informa Efe.

Ha sido lo más coherente que he leído de parte de estas personas algo perdidas, en primer lugar, porque plantea dos variantes, ellos, obviamente creen en la primera, yo, no creo en la segunda, estoy absolutamente seguro, es por ellos, que al contrario de ellos, no me planteo dos opciones. Rusia ganará, y con ello, perderá la OTAN, Europa y los EEUU.

*Las Islas Feroe renuevan polémico acuerdo de pesca con Rusia*. Las Islas Feroe, territorio autónomo del Reino de Dinamarca, ha renovado un polémico acuerdo de pesca con Rusia para el intercambio de cuotas entre ambos países. El Parlamento feroés aprobó por amplia mayoría, con sólo un voto en contra de 33, prolongar por un año más el acuerdo que permite a sus pescadores capturar bacalao en el mar de Barents y, a los barcos rusos, pescar bacaladilla en aguas de ese territorio situado entre Escocia e Islandia y que no forma parte de la Unión Europea (UE).

«Es lo correcto para las Islas Feroe renovar un acuerdo existente con Rusia en el que nos intercambiamos cuotas», declaró hoy al diario danés Jyllands Posten el ministro de Pesca feroés, Árni Skaale, informa Efe. El acuerdo de intercambio de cuotas lleva en vigor desde 1977 y se renueva de forma anual.

Durante los últimos meses, varios partidos políticos daneses han criticado a las autoridades feroesas ante la posibilidad de que pudiese renovarse el acuerdo por la invasión rusa a Ucrania y por las sanciones de la Unión Europea a Rusia.

Dice el titular «Las Islas Feroe renuevan polémico acuerdo de pesca con Rusia» ¿qué tiene de polémico? ¿son las Islas Feroe autónomas para la toma de decisiones de su territorio?, sí, ¿entonces por qué polémico?, ah, porque Dinamarca está por las sanciones, lo que demuestra que las islas Feroe están más próximas de Rusia que del reino de Dinamarca.

*Scholz anuncia contribución al plan de transporte de cereal ucraniano*. El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, anunció que su país aportará diez millones de euros a un plan humanitario para transportar cereal ucraniano a países pobres en coordinación con el Programa Mundial de Alimentos (PMA) de la ONU, informa Efe. Scholz comunicó la noticia durante una breve alocución en la ceremonia de apertura de la iniciativa «Grain from Ukraine , que el Gobierno ucraniano lanza hoy con ocasión del nonagésimo aniversario del Holodomor, la hambruna que devastó Ucrania en los años 1932-1933.

«Hoy, afirmamos unidos que el hambre no debe ser usada nunca más como arma», afirmó el canciller, que recordó que la hambruna «provocada deliberadamente por Stalin mató a más de 3,3 millones de hombres, mujeres y niños ucranianos». Scholz indicó que con el bloqueo de los puertos del mar Negro y con los ataques contra las infraestructuras ucranianas, Rusia está agudizando la crisis alimentaria global, en particular en países como Madagascar o Afganistán.
*
En el terreno.*

En el área del asentamiento de Pologi, los militares rusos descubrieron una cámara de tortura de nacionalistas ucranianos, en la que se llevaba a cabo la tortura. Otra confirmación de que a la parte ucraniana no le importan todas las convenciones y tratados internacionales. 

La artillería suministrada por los EE. UU. y sus aliados a Ucrania se rompe o daña constantemente – New York Times, citando a funcionarios. Alrededor de un tercio de los obuses occidentales terminan en condiciones inaceptables para su uso. 

La Oficina Federal de Investigaciones de EE. UU. puso a Yevgeny Prigozhin en la lista de personas buscadas. Hay una recompensa de 250.000 dólares por información sobre su paradero. Foto

Las Fuerzas Especiales de la RPD «Kaskad» usan drones para exterminar a los jojoles. No entiendo porqué siempre los conductores de los BTR huyen y dejan a los suyos al garete. 

Este debe ser el intento número 8. Todos saldados con enormes bajas. Se ha comentado y con razón, que es un motivo de distanciamiento entre el Comandante en Jefe ucraniano -otro bellaco- y Zelensky, también bellaco. Porque ellos siempre han optado por acciones con réditos políticos más que militares, como lo de la isla de las serpientes, que hoy nadie se interese a ella. Artillería cubriendo a un grupo de soldados ucranianos mientras intentaban cruzar el Dnieper en el área de Energodar. La idea es capturar la central de zaporizhia. 

Kulebra admitió en una entrevista con un periódico francés que Ucrania recibe armas no solo directamente, sino también a través de esquemas de contrabando de terceros países. 

*Foto: La bandera de la Victoria Soviética (en ruso: Знамя Победы) *es la bandera que los soldados del Ejército Rojo alzaron en el edificio del Reichstag de Berlín el 1 de mayo de 1945, un día después de que sucediera el suicidio de Adolf Hitler. Fue alzada por tres soldados soviéticos: Alexei Berest, Mikhail Yegorov y Meliton Kantaria. La bandera de la victoria, fabricada bajo condiciones de guerra, es el símbolo oficial de la victoria del pueblo soviético contra la Alemania Nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. También es uno de los tesoros nacionales de Rusia en la actualidad. La inscripción en cirílico significa: División 150ª de rifles, Orden de Kutúzov de segunda clase, división de Idritsa, 79º cuerpo de rifles, 3º ejército de choque, 1º frente bielorruso.

Aunque esta bandera no fue la única que se izó en el Reichstag, sí que fue la primera y única que llegó a hacerlo de entre todas las banderas oficiales que fueron preparadas para allí ser colocadas. El día 9 de mayo, en el desfile del Día de la Victoria en Moscú, una copia de esta bandera se lleva inmediatamente detrás de la bandera de la Federación Rusa por miembros del Regimiento de Comandantes de Moscú. Las leyes de la Federación Rusa dictan que la Bandera de la Victoria debe ser guardada siempre en un lugar que le proporcione seguridad y sea visitable por el público. Actualmente se encuentra expuesta en el Museo Central de las Fuerzas Armadas en Moscú.

Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## quinciri (26 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> 20 de los 30 países de la OTAN han agotado sus existencias de armas
> que podrían suministrar a Ucrania - New York Times



Pues el que quiera continuar con "la fiesta" tendrá que fabricar mas, si esta seguro de conseguir "rentabilizar la inversion".

Pero es qje además parece que mayormente han mandado chatarrilla obsoleta o a punto de caducar, y de la época de la guerra fría. Y lo bueno a ido a cuenta gotas, a modo de prueba y con el temor de que se lo acaben fusilando y mejorando (contraingeniería)...

Así que no me lloren ahora los de la OTAN , que, con lo de que hasta el ultimo ucraniano este dispuesto, han hecho limpieza de profunda de almacenes, y lo que tengan que reponer lo hubiesen tenido que reponer igualmente y sin el pastel que han montado en Ucrania ( y para mayor gozo de la industria armamentística con la ocasión... ).

Si es que son muy cucos lo de la OTAN, los muertos los tiene que poner ucrania y encima quieren que no les cueste ni un duro la gamberrada ...


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

*La dirección de Artemovsk una buena noticia*.
Está llegando información de que los ucros en Artemovsk (Bajmut) están en el Cerco Operativo y la última carretera. Artemovsk-Konstantinovka está bajo Nuestro control de fuego. Hay información de que la guarnición en Artemovsk pide retirarse del ciudad y sus alrededores para no ser rodeados por completo. Permítanme recordarles que en este asentamiento, una gran cantidad de equipos y mano de obra, incluidos mercenarios extranjeros.


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

Brevemente sobre la situación en el área del frente *Kremennaya-Svatovo*. El enemigo intentó avanzar en dirección a Ploschanka, pero, como en días anteriores, fue detenido y hoy sus pérdidas son realmente grandes. Unas 40 cabezas fueron destruidas, un herido fue hecho prisionero.

Curiosamente, hoy la tercera División de Fusileros Motorizados destruyó el mismo grupo de asalto aerotransportado 80 que estuvo marcado por la ejecución de nuestros prisioneros en Makeevka. En la foto, un preso, su nombre es Ilya, es combatiente de esta misma brigada. Contrariamente a los pronósticos de los oficiales militares, nadie comenzó a rematar y violar al prisionero herido, le brindaron asistencia médica, pero las heridas de Iliya eran demasiado graves y murió.
Con vídeo(que no aporta mucho)
t.me/ZOVNR/2721


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 136.000 generadores por valor de unos 88 millones de dólares fueron importados a Ucrania del 1 al 21 de noviembre
> 
> Y hoy se supo que Canadá asignó otros 10 millones de dólares para generadores para Ucrania. Bélgica, Corea del Sur, Japón, Estonia y Lituania también entregarán generadores a Ucrania en diciembre.



El problema no son los generadores, sino el combustible necesario para abastacerlos

Por ese precio unidad serán generadores de un 5 a 10 kw de potencia

Por experiencia de "campo", se que son bastante voraces de combustible. puede que necesiten 50 a 100 litros por dia y generador

Multipliquen. 136000x100 son casi 14 millones de litros al dia, al mes serian 420 millones de litros de diesel a mes.

Un generador de 10 kw podría atender las necesidades de 15 familias, unas 60 personas. con 135000 se podría abastecer a casi 10 millones. 
Pero eso no atendería las necesidades industriales y de infraestructuras como ferrocarriles y saneamientos. que requerirán equipos mucho más grandes. Por supuesto todo eso suponiendo un funcionamiento 24/7, que es irreal. Seguramente haran falta muchos mas generadores. 

Si estimamos en el doble las necesidades mínimas sobre lo que puedan aportar esos 136000 generadores funcionando en 24/7, serian 840 millones de litros de diesel al mes. Con eso no habría para atenden las necesidades de la industria o lujos como iluminación pública. Tan solo necesidades mínimas de infraestructura y población. Eso serian unos 21000 cisternas, sean camiones o vagones de tren 

¿Cómo se va a transportar y distribuir ese combustible? 

Y todos estos cálculos son tirando por lo bajo









40 años perdidos en la economía española


Es difícil hablar de éxito cuando el crecimiento medio anual del PIB durante 40 años es tan sólo de un 1,2 %, si se deflacta el PIB con la inflación, se ha destruido más de la mitad de la industria, especialmente la pesada y la más productiva, y los salarios reales de los trabajadores del...



miedoalalibertad.com













La pirámide cognitiva


En la Era de la información la mayor parte de la sociedad apenas es capaz de analizar correctamente la nube de datos que se le presenta



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Iskra (26 Nov 2022)

Un poco de "disidencia". Tampoco nada del otro mundo....

Se realizó un mitin antiestadounidense a gran escala en la ciudad alemana de Leipzig. Cientos de manifestantes exigieron que Estados Unidos retire sus tropas y armas nucleares de Alemania. 

La acción se llevó a cabo bajo las ventanas del Consulado General de los Estados Unidos y del Tribunal Administrativo Federal con el lema Ami go home! ("Americanos, váyanse a casa!"). Los medios locales informan de enfrentamientos entre manifestantes y policías y arrestos.
t.me/ZOVNR/2730
=================================
"Es una tragedia ver a Europa suicidarse en nombre de Estados Unidos" - parlamentario francés. 

La alianza entre la Federación Rusa, Francia y Alemania es la clave para la supervivencia de Europa en el siglo XXI. Kiev quiere involucrar a Europa en la guerra con Rusia. Así lo dijo Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, excandidato presidencial francés. 

“No quiero la guerra con la Federación Rusa. No digo que Rusia tenga razón en todo, pero creo que deberíamos llegar a un acuerdo con ella. Necesitamos un mundo real, y Zelensky es un obstáculo en este camino”.

Dupont-Aignan también instó al Parlamento Europeo a no deshonrarse presentando iniciativas como declarar a Rusia "patrocinador del terrorismo".
t.me/ZOVNR/2722


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Cuando dejas entrar el capitalismo por la ventana, este termina echándote a patadas por la puerta" Zhu De.



Pues al calvorota del Foro Economico Mundial...le mola el modelo chino.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Las ganas que tu tienes ...y laas que tiene VOX que anda con sus provocaciones para ver si hay algun exhaltado que la lie y ganr votospara seguir mamando
> 
> No amigo, esta España no se parece EN NADA a la de la decada de los 30 y el mundo menos aun. Solo tu visceral inquina se parece a la de la ultraderecha de aquel tiempo.
> 
> La historia no se puede reescribir porque ya está escrita. Lo que es menester no ser ignorante. Y si falta acabar de escribirla es por la cantidad de fosas no abiertas aún por la falta de interés de algunos de que no se conozcan mas detalles de lo que aconteció.



Bueno...de momento los global sionistas de VOX no han convocado ninguna ALERTA ANTI MARXISTA...

No es por defenderlos ehhhh!!! Para mi todo el R78 y su partitocracia esta al servicio de los mismos.

Alla cada cual....si decide llevar la cabezada puesta cual borrico.


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *La dirección de Artemovsk una buena noticia*.
> Está llegando información de que los ucros en Artemovsk (Bajmut) están en el Cerco Operativo y la última carretera. Artemovsk-Konstantinovka está bajo Nuestro control de fuego. Hay información de que la guarnición en Artemovsk pide retirarse del ciudad y sus alrededores para no ser rodeados por completo. Permítanme recordarles que en este asentamiento, una gran cantidad de equipos y mano de obra, incluidos mercenarios extranjeros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273988



Las Fuerzas Armadas en Bakhmut han recibido un ultimátum
exigiendo que depongan las armas y se rindan.

Dieron tiempo hasta el 27 de noviembre hasta las 6:00. Les quedan 5 horas...

Arcángeles de Spetsnaz


----------



## delhierro (26 Nov 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Buena intuición de RU, se olvidan que los rusos están estudiando el comportamiento de las defensas antiaéreas de la OTAN contra esos misiles y de paso actúan de señuelo obligando a disminuir el arsenal de misiles antiaéreos ucranianos y dejando paso libre a objetivos de otros misiles no nucleares.
> 
> Por otra parte esos misiles pueden tener una edad que es mejor emplearlos y reemplazarlos que hacer un mantenimiento adecuado.



Es una tactica usada por los yanquis en sus muchas guerras, tiran de misiles obsoletos cuya destrucción es cara. Quizas alguno falle , pero la mayoría llegan a destino. No es nada nuevo, solo que ahora lo hacen los rusos.


----------



## DerroyicionVI. (26 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La mayoría de los americanos no saben que eso es una canción rusa ... De hecho la mayoría de los americanos no tienen claro donde esta Rusia en un mapa.



Creo que es italiana.


----------



## Honkler (26 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas en Bakhmut han recibido un ultimátum
> exigiendo que depongan las armas y se rindan.
> 
> Dieron tiempo hasta el 27 de noviembre hasta las 6:00. Les quedan 5 horas...
> ...



Los deben tener copados. Y el problema es que no les van a dejar rendirse.


----------



## mazuste (26 Nov 2022)

Murió el "Lobo de guerra" francés Gaston Besson, voluntario en Birmania, Croacia y Ucrania.


Mort du “Loup de guerre” français Gaston Besson, engagé volontaire en Birmanie, Croatie et Ukraine (Màj) – Les Envahis


----------



## rejon (26 Nov 2022)

Esta foto dice muchas cosas del hijoPutin, desconfianza, paranoia, inseguridad, dictador, payaso, etc..


----------



## Honkler (26 Nov 2022)

DerroyicionVI. dijo:


> Creo que es italiana.



Es Katyusha, una canción rusa muy conocida. Aquí el tito Putin al piano


----------



## Dado8 (26 Nov 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No tiene sentido. Apenas controlan los rusos el diez por cien de la ciudad por el este



Llamar ciudad a eso es un chiste, no queda ya nada en pie.


----------



## Malevich (27 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Son tan ignorantes que pensaran que es una cancioncilla local, ni se enteran.



Tiene toda la pinta....


----------



## frangelico (27 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El gobierno de Zelensky se prepara para tener todo el pais a oscuras, a los civiles solo les quedaran las gasolineras, islas iluminadas, con comida caliente y enchufes, dentro de las ciudades ucranianas.
> 
> PD- Cuando sera la segunda estampida de civiles ucranianos ???, los gobiernos occidentales estan evacuando a la poblacion poco a poco para que no se den cuenta los ciudadanos de la UE ???.



En Polonia se tiene que notar mucho. Quizá por eso en parte su inflación disparada.


----------



## dabuti (27 Nov 2022)

CIAlensky obligando a la juventud, que no quiere, a ir al matadero.
Eso sí, no saldrán en tu tele.


----------



## millie34u (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Castellano (27 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Rusia debería ya o detener ese nuevo Maidán o mandarles ya definitivamente a tomar por culo de la OTSC.
> 
> O se está con USA o con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Rusia se debe dejar de más jaleos y centrarse en Ucrania.

Si los armenios no quieren apoyo ruso, pues Rusia lo tiene bien fácil, sacar a sus tropas de allí.

En dos semanas los azeries han tomado hasta Ereván.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Nov 2022)

Ucrania va a terminar como la República española. A tiros entre ellos.


----------



## millie34u (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (27 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Hoy el ángulo de ataque en la retórica occidental contra Rusia ha sido,* la falsedad histórica de la hambruna en Ucrania*, llamada «Holodomor». Todos, no ha faltado ninguno, como si no estuviera preparado de antes, hacer reuniones, donaciones, pagos de transporte, gestos altruistas y toda aquella bazofia populista de este occidente culpable y negligente.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible que los mismos países como Inglaterra, hoy Reino semi Unido, que generaron la hambruna de Bengala con millones de muertos, bajo el gobierno de Churchill? ¿Alemania, que mató a millones de judíos en campos de concentración, por hambre, por gas?, ¿qué Francia, cuya colonización del África y de Indochina, produjo miles de muertes? acusen al país, que sacrificó 27 millones de sus mejores hombres y mujeres para liberar Europa del nazismo?



Fires Rage in Canada as Professor Attacks the Myth of Holodomor

*Furia incendiaria en Canadá cuando un profesor ataca el mito del Holodomor*
vanessa beeley / 25 de junio de 2022
*Por Mateo Ehret*



El profesor asistente de la Universidad de Alberta, Dougal MacDonald , armó el escándalo el 20 de noviembre de 2019 al escribir en una publicación personal de Facebook que el genocidio de ucranianos de 1932-33 conocido como *Holodomor fue un "mito fabricado por hitlerianos"*.
Si tales comentarios se hicieran en la mayoría de las naciones hoy, no sería gran cosa (ya que solo 16 naciones han optado por reconocer este evento como un acto de genocidio en lugar del trágico acto de la naturaleza que sostienen MacDonald e innumerables eruditos eminentes . )
Sin embargo, Canadá no es "la mayoría de las naciones", sino que ha tenido la desgracia de albergar a algunos de los grupos más virulentos de rabiosos fascistas ucranianos de ultraderecha que fueron trasplantados a las praderas y la costa oeste por las redes de inteligencia angloamericanas a raíz de SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL.
Hoy en día, muchos de estos *Banderitas de segunda y tercera generación controlan instituciones poderosas como el Congreso Ucraniano de Canadá (UCC)* y han engendrado ideólogos tan confusos y peligrosos como *la Viceprimera Ministra de Canadá (y destacada académica de Rhodes) Chrystia Freeland*, quien no ve vergüenza en su el papel principal del abuelo como colaborador de los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial o sosteniendo banderas derechistas asociadas con la Organización fascista de nacionalistas ucranianos en un mitin reciente en Toronto.
Actuando desde el epicentro de este nexo fascista en Alberta, el profesor MacDonald ha decidido valientemente que "ya es suficiente" escribiendo sobre el tema de la hambruna que los fascistas ucranianos han etiquetado erróneamente como "genocidio dirigido contra el nacionalismo ucraniano". En su controvertida publicación de Facebook, MacDonald escribió que _*“fueron los nazis hitlerianos quienes crearon el mito de la hambruna en 1933 para desacreditar a la Unión Soviética*, el enemigo al que más temían. Los nazis escribieron historias de primera plana en los periódicos alemanes, que luego fueron retomadas por la prensa reaccionaria británica”._
Dentro de sus muy útiles escritos, hay algo vital que el profesor MacDonald no menciona.

*La mano británica detrás del Holodomor (y el nazismo)*
Para aquellos que no lo saben, las dos figuras más responsables de la “evidencia sobre el terreno” del Holodomor fueron *dos periodistas llamados Gareth Jones y Malcolm Muggeridge*. Al observar estas dos cifras, no debería sorprendernos encontrarnos chocando con los cargos más altos de *un grupo de expertos británico llamado Mesa Redonda , que actuó como la mano guía detrás del ascenso del nazismo.*
Tanto Jones como Muggeridge fueron enviados a Ucrania durante varias semanas en 1933 y sus informes de hambruna controlada fueron el principal desencadenante de los incendios anti-rusos que *alimentaron el surgimiento del nazismo que los imperialistas británicos esperaban que conduciría a una guerra de aniquilación germano-rusa*. .

La entrada de Jones en la esfera de influencia de la Mesa Redonda se produjo a principios de sus años en el Trinity College de Cambridge, *cuando dirigió la Unión de la Liga de Naciones de Cambridge que promovía el fin de los estados nacionales bajo un gobierno supranacional*.

*La Liga de las Naciones fue una creación del gobierno de Lloyd George*, que se instaló a través de un golpe dirigido por el grupo Mesa Redonda de Alfred Milner que derrocó al gobierno de Herbert Asquith en 1916 para dirigir el Tratado de Versalles de 1919 con la esperanza de diseñar el post- mundo de la guerra . Todo el gabinete de Lloyd George estaba integrado por líderes de la Mesa Redonda del jardín de infancia de Lord Milner, como Leo Amery, Lionel Curtis, Lord Lothian y FS Oliver. También fue en esa sede de París donde el grupo creó el *Instituto Real de Asuntos Internacionales (RIIA) con una sucursal estadounidense dotada de Rhodes Scholars establecida en 1921 llamada Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores (CFR).*
Es importante tener en cuenta que el CFR que tanto desfiguró la historia del siglo XX nunca fue estadounidense, sino que siempre siguió el mandato establecido en 1877 por Cecil Rhodes :
Citar
_“*¿Por qué no deberíamos formar una sociedad secreta con el único objetivo de promover el Imperio Británico y traer a todo el mundo incivilizado bajo el dominio británico para la recuperación de los Estados Unidos para hacer de la raza anglosajona un solo imperio…”*_
Después de que la resistencia nacionalista estadounidense resultara fatal para la agenda de gobernanza global posterior a la Primera Guerra Mundial, se pusieron en marcha planes para una nueva guerra entre el fascismo y el comunismo. Mientras se instalaban gobiernos fascistas en España, Italia y Alemania como "soluciones" a los problemas financieros de la década de 1920 (y mientras se planeaban golpes fascistas en EE. UU., Canadá, Reino Unido y Francia), Gareth Jones fue reclutado para convertirse en el secretario privado de Lloyd George. el 1 de enero de 1930.
En 1931, el entrenamiento de Jones como gerente de percepción para el imperio lo llevó a Nueva York, donde se desempeñó como asistente personal del infame *Ivy Lee. Ivy Lee fue miembro fundador del Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores (AKA: La rama estadounidense de la Mesa Redonda) *y trabajó con Edward Bernays como *jefe de relaciones públicas de la Familia Rockefeller, IG Farben y Westinghouse, Charles Lindberg y otros fascistas* que había apoyado a Hitler durante la guerra y organizó el fallido golpe de estado de 1934 en Estados Unidos que fue expuesto por el general Smedley Butler .











_*Dr. Ivy Lee uno de los creadores del mito del Holodomor*_


Al regresar a su antiguo puesto con Lloyd George en Inglaterra, Jones se convirtió en el primer periodista en volar con Hitler y Goebbels tras el derrocamiento del general von Schleicher por parte del Führer en enero de 1933. Después de esto, Jones fue enviado a Rusia, deslizándose de forma encubierta en Ucrania en Marzo de 1933 junto a otro agente británico llamado Malcolm Muggeridge. Muggeridge era hijo del cofundador de Fabian Society, Henry Muggeridge, y se casó con la sobrina de la líder de Fabian, Beatrice Webb. Mi artículo reciente _¿Qué es la Sociedad Fabiana y con qué fin fue creada?_ presenta una imagen más completa del papel dual desempeñado por las redes Round Table/Rhodes Scholar de Oxford y las redes Fabian Society de la London School of Economics al infiltrarse conjuntamente en todos los aspectos de la sociedad moderna con el único objetivo de deshacer la revolución estadounidense y principios del siglo XV. renacimiento dorado del siglo.
Juntos, los informes "sobre el terreno" de Jones y Muggeridge se publicaron en el Manchester Guardian, la prensa nazi y la máquina de prensa de William Randolph Hearst. Cuando Hearst comenzó a publicitar Holodomor, ya se había convertido en un hitleriano devoto. El profesor MacDonald señala que _“en septiembre de 1934, el multimillonario William Randolph Hearst, el principal editor estadounidense de la 'prensa amarilla' y partidario abierto del nazismo, se reunió con Hitler y el ministro de propaganda nazi Joseph Goebbels en Berlín y firmó un acuerdo en efectivo para promover una imagen positiva de los nazis en los EE. UU. Los periódicos de Hearst pronto publicaron columnas pagadas por Hitler, Goering y Mussolini”._
La vida de Gareth Jones fue truncada en China en 1935 por razones que tal vez nunca sepamos.

*Un regreso a la batalla del profesor MacDonald*
Lo que sí sabemos es que su propaganda antisoviética ha alimentado un monstruo que una victoria aliada en 1945 no pudo destruir. Este monstruo ha crecido a lo largo de los años posteriores a la Segunda Guerra Mundial para alcanzar alturas increíbles de poder en Ucrania, EE. UU. y Canadá, lo que nos lleva de vuelta a nuestra historia actual.
En sus controvertidos comentarios, el profesor MacDonald preguntó cómo podría seguir perpetuándose ese mito durante 70 años después de la derrota del fascismo en la medida en que Canadá ha aprobado proyectos de ley que reconocen los días conmemorativos del Holodomor. Aquí, el profesor señaló la operación angloamericana para trasplantar a los principales criminales de guerra de las SS a Canadá diciendo:
Citar
_“En Canadá, los antiguos colaboradores nazis y sus descendientes han liderado durante mucho tiempo la falsa campaña Holodomor. Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Canadá se convirtió en un refugio para los ucranianos que colaboraron con los nazis y mataron a sus propios ciudadanos para servir a los objetivos nazis. Una vez en Canadá y con la ayuda del estado canadiense, estos criminales de guerra construyeron organizaciones nacionales reaccionarias (por ejemplo, la UCC) que persisten hasta el día de hoy. Estas organizaciones desplazaron a las organizaciones ucranianas progresistas ya establecidas. Algunos colaboradores alcanzaron altos cargos, por ejemplo, el miembro de las Waffen SS, Petro Savaryn, se desempeñó como vicepresidente del Partido PC nacional y fue rector de la Universidad de Alberta durante cuatro años”._
Por supuesto, la Asociación de Estudiantes de Ucrania ha exigido que se despida al profesor diciendo en una carta abierta que _"hacemos un llamado a la Universidad de Alberta para que reprenda y despida de inmediato a Dougal MacDonald por discurso de odio antiucraniano y negación del Holodomor". _La UCC ha organizado una gran presión sobre la Universidad para que doble la rodilla, lo que resultó en denuncias públicas de las afirmaciones de MacDonald por parte del primer ministro de Alberta, Jason Kenney, quien condenó a _las "voces occidentales, supuestamente progresistas, que fueron cómplices de uno de los grandes encubrimientos de la historia". _Mientras tanto, el decano de la Universidad ha denunciado las afirmaciones de MacDonald.
Sin embargo, a pesar de esta presión, 46 profesores de la Universidad de Alberta han obtenido su apoyo para que el profesor MacDonald firme una carta en la que respalda su derecho a la libre expresión. Mientras tanto, la propia Universidad parece temer el desastre de relaciones públicas que podría causar una expulsión (y tal vez existe el temor de que un escándalo adicional solo ponga de relieve el mito del Holodomor, lo que puede hacer que más personas descubran la fea verdad del problema nazi de Canadá). ).
***
*Matthew Ehret es el editor en jefe de Canadian Patriot Review y miembro principal de la American University en Moscú. Es autor de la serie de libros 'Historia no contada de Canadá' y Choque de las dos Américas . En 2019, cofundó Rising Tide Foundation , con sede en Montreal .*


----------



## dabuti (27 Nov 2022)

¿Será MOLDAVIA el primer país europeo en caer en la guerra de la energía con RUSIA?

*Will Moldova Be the First To Fall in Russia’s Energy War on Europe?*
Nov 25, 2022 | 10:00 GMT






Power lines are seen on the outskirts of Balti, the second-largest city in Moldova, on Nov. 2, 2022.
(DANIEL MIHAILESCU/AFP via Getty Images)
While Moldova’s economic and political situation will remain fragile in the coming months, a deterioration of living conditions sufficient to change Chisinau’s pro-Western course or oust the government remains unlikely, in part because of growing support from the West. In a speech before Romania’s parliament on Nov. 1, Moldovan President Maia Sandu pledged to maintain her country’s pro-Western course and support of Ukraine despite what she called unprecedented Russian energy and political “blackmail.” Sandu said she wanted “everyone to know that Moldova chooses to be free and continue on its European path no matter the circumstances” and that “we are willing to pay the price of our freedom.” But Moldova’s commitment to that course will remain under strain for the foreseeable future, given the immense scale of the challenges facing the country. Year-on-year inflation is nearly 35%, and Sandu acknowledged that Moldovans are now often spending as much as 75%...


*Keep Reading:*


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pero el Yandex es un buscador ¿o también es un navegador? en fin, la cosa es que ya lo he leído y es una confesión explícita de culpabilidad:



Yo lo he usado siempre como buscador.


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

Atentado terrorista en Rusia 

Un hombre armado no identificado abrió fuego contra civiles cerca de un centro comercial, matando al menos a tres antes de suicidarse.

Esto ocurrió en la ciudad de Krymsk en la región de Krasnodar, Rusia.



▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

Se recrudecen las manifestaciones en China contra Xi y el gobierno.

Los satánicos no paran.
Que aprendan los del Kremlin.


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

Mientras en Kherson se llevaba una vida aceptable bajo el mandato ruso ahora al entrar los nazis no hay más que hambre y ruina, ya no salen ni los 4 gatos con banderitas.
Todo el que puede huye de la ocupación nazi.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Nov 2022)

Buenas noches, hoy tocaba atacar a los ucranianos pero han ido a recoger generadores para llevarlos al mercado negro y no les ha dado tiempo.

La foto de la rusky para que @visaman nos se queje.


----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2022)

.


Alvin Red dijo:


> Uso chrome sin vpn y puedo ver la pagina tranquilamente ¿estaré enchufado, me refiero a si tendré privilegios?



Solo hay que cambiar el DNS.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Nov 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> .
> 
> Solo hay que cambiar el DNS.



Mis servidor DNS del PC es de virgin telco, no el de telefónica. a lo mejor es eso, no se.


----------



## Dado8 (27 Nov 2022)

t.me/Irinamar_Z/11770

"El nazismo en Ucrania se inculca a los niños desde la edad temprana bajo la supervisión de padres y profesores.".


----------



## DerroyicionVI. (27 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Es Katyusha, una canción rusa muy conocida. Aquí el tito Putin al piano



Gracias por la corrección. Supongo que la Bella Ciao la tomarían. Pues sí, en ese caso es un buen trofeo por parte de los moros.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (27 Nov 2022)

‍☠ Hackers de KillNet hackearon el correo electrónico del Coronel Pavel Fedosenko, Comandante de la 92 Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Casi un gigabyte de datos personales del personal militar de la brigada, que el comandante de la brigada guardaba en la nube, era de dominio público. Anteriormente, Fedosenko ya había sido imputado administrativamente por violar la ley de protección de secretos de Estado por una carta filtrada a la red criticando al Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tras los hechos de Debaltseve.

En la información extraída están los datos y fotos del todas sus tropas y con detalle de todo lo que hacen. 

```
https://t.me/boris_rozhin/71303?single
```


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Nov 2022)

Iba a poner una canción y la pongo, pero no se si son "Los paraguas de Chemburgo" tocado más rápido de lo normal, ayuda ¡¡¡


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buenas noches, hoy tocaba atacar a los ucranianos pero han ido a recoger generadores para llevarlos al mercado negro y no les ha dado tiempo.
> 
> La foto de la rusky para que @visaman nos se queje.



Alvin, te secundo.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (27 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Esta guerra solo se entiende si no eres un rojazo como tu,votonto de podemos.
> 
> Tu no puedes entender esta guerra y por eso no aciertas ni una...como los demas que pululan por este hilo inventado autoestimita macaca.
> 
> ...



Espero que seas un troll. Porque si no...El nivel de obtusidad mental, nula capacidad de comprensión de la realidad e incultura son de récord.


----------



## juanmanuel (27 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Si nos atenemos a las palabras del Borias Jonhson esta semana, el deseo de la OTAN
> no era el que usted afirma en la apertura del mensaje, sino que esperaban que Rusia
> machacaría Ucrania en cuatro días y que lo que ha sucedido les sorprendió...
> 
> Así que, hay un agujero en ese planteamiento.



Creo que el meollo de la cuestion esta en creer o no en las palabras del ex primer ministro. Yo me inclino por no creerle pero, como lamentablemente me sucede a menudo, puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (27 Nov 2022)

Últimamente los ukro-nazis no son capaces de mantener entero un sólo tanque a 20km del frente.


----------



## Snowball (27 Nov 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Espero que seas un troll. Porque si no...El nivel de obtusidad mental, nula capacidad de comprensión de la realidad e incultura son de récord.



Ah que esperabas algo más de un cabeza rapada? 

"Conoci" (por cojones) a unos cuantos allá por los 90


----------



## juanmanuel (27 Nov 2022)

El 23 de febrero de 2022 Rusia pedia que se respetaran los acuerdos de Minsk y el referendo de Crimea. Crimea es Rusa y el Donbass debe tener un status especial "dentro de Ucrania".
Hoy: Crimea es Rusia y ademas 4 oblast del sur de Ucrania tambien. Incluyendo la mayor central nuclear de Europa y el canal de riego a Crimea.
Yo diria que se avanzo hacia adelante.


----------



## Malevich (27 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Los deben tener copados. Y el problema es que no les van a dejar rendirse.



Pues si no hay civiles.... Surovikin les dará un desayuno contundente... Calorías a cascoporro.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mis servidor DNS del PC es de virgin telco, no el de telefónica. a lo mejor es eso, no se.








OpenNIC Project


An organization of hobbyists who run an alternative DNS network, also provides access to domains not administered by ICANN.



www.opennic.org


----------



## Mabuse (27 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *20 de los 30 países de la OTAN han agotado sus existencias de armas
> que podrían suministrar a Ucrania - New York Times *
> 
> 
> ...



Lo inquietante no es eso, lo inquietante es que ahora en el mercado negro se eestá distribuyendo todo ese material de guerra. Porque pese a la intensidad de algunos compbates no creo que se hayan fundido todo ese material en menos de un año.


----------



## vermer (27 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Es Katyusha, una canción rusa muy conocida. Aquí el tito Putin al piano



Jejeje.
Supongo que aunque no toquéis el piano os habréis percatado TODOS de que Vladimiro no está tocando. Seguramente tiene muchas virtudes, pero no la de pianista. Es que no pone bien ni las manos. Aunque sea para no tocar.

Dicho esto, y pese a lo poco que os puedo seguir, gracias a los que mantenéis el hilo.


----------



## Lester Burnham (27 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Es Katyusha, una canción rusa muy conocida. Aquí el tito Putin al piano



Me gusta más la cover que hizo de Dr Dre


----------



## España1 (27 Nov 2022)

Jodo, que horrible de ver. Pena de gente


----------



## Mabuse (27 Nov 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Jejeje.
> Supongo que aunque no toquéis el piano os habréis percatado TODOS de que Vladimiro no está tocando. Seguramente tiene muchas virtudes, pero no la de pianista. Es que no pone bien ni las manos. Aunque sea para no tocar.
> 
> Dicho esto, y pese a lo poco que os puedo seguir, gracias a los que mantenéis el hilo.



Creo que sólo sabe una cancion, es la misma en todos los v´çideos.


----------



## Pedro Pablo 01 (27 Nov 2022)

La guerra en directo :Tribun timur en youtube


----------



## Praktica (27 Nov 2022)

*Occidente exige a las AFU que inicien la batalla general: resumen sobre el progreso de la operación especial*
Ayer, 20:33


https://topwar.ru/205792-zapad-trebuet-ot-vsu-nachat-generalnoe-srazhenie-svodka-o-hode-specoperacii.html


tr dee

*Inmediatamente después de las 'victoriosas sesiones fotográficas de Zelensky en Kherson', las AFU en esa ciudad comenzaron a desplegar infantería, equipos y ataques, cubriendo zonas residenciales, escuelas y hospitales.* La artillería rusa está apuntando a las posiciones de las AFU, incluso como parte de la guerra de contrabatería.

En la orilla derecha, el enemigo parece no dejar de formar grupos para su desembarco a través del río Dnieper. Uno de los grupos de sabotaje fue detectado por los observadores mientras los cargaban en los barcos y eliminado por fuego de artillería.
*
El mando ucraniano sigue intentando una ofensiva en zonas importantes en condiciones de erosión del terreno debido a las fuertes lluvias. Los convoyes enemigos se ven obligados a utilizar rutas que bombardeadas por la artillería rusa. Como resultado, los grupos de asalto son destruidos cuando todavía están en marcha. *Por ejemplo, durante un ataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Svatove, una de las columnas enemigas fue destruida.
*
La persistencia con la que el régimen de Kiev sigue llevando a cabo operaciones ofensivas se debe a la exigencia de Occidente de no detenerse en lo conseguido. Los amos de Ucrania , occidente a través de la OTAN, que es quien está en guerra con nosotros, teme que la supuesta destrucción de la infraestructura energética reduzca significativamente la preparación para el combate de las Fuerzas Armadas y, por lo tanto, apuran a Kiev para dar una batalla general al ejército ruso. *En este contexto, cabe esperar operaciones de combate a gran escala, y la actividad actual en el frente debe considerarse como un sondeo de las defensas de las fuerzas rusas antes de que se lance una gran ofensiva.
*
Occidente también se ve obligado a empujar a Kiev a una batalla general debido al agotamiento de los arsenales de armas en muchos estados de la OTAN. La alianza afirma que 20 miembros de la organización ya han perdido sus existencias, entregando todas las reservas al país marioneta.* Por el momento, los recursos acumulados por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son suficientes para lanzar un ataque a gran escala. Por ejemplo, se afirma que las tropas ucranianas están disparando entre 2.000 y 4.000 p*royectiles diarios, superando incluso el fuego de la artillería rusa. La formación de nuevas unidades también es indicativa de un exceso de recursos. Sin embargo, el material tiende a agotarse, y no se esperan nuevos y amplios suministros debido a la creciente escasez en los países de la OTAN. Por lo tanto, hay que utilizar las reservas existentes lo antes posible. Tampoco ayuda la locura logistica de las múltiples armas proporcionadas, el estado de las mismas y su desempeño real en condiciones adversas.

Durante todo el período de la operación especial nunca se produjo una batalla decisiva entre las AFU y las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF. *Cuando la iniciativa en el campo de batalla estaba en manos de las tropas rusas, éstas estaban repartidas en un amplio frente y no podían llevar a cabo ninguna operación ofensiva importante debido a su escaso número. Las AFU, tras haber tomado la iniciativa durante la campaña de otoño, nunca fueron capaces de imponer una batalla general a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas: las formaciones de combate rusas se retiraron tanto de la dirección de Kharkov como de Kherson a nuevas líneas defensivas, sin entablar un combate a gran escala.
*
Al mismo tiempo, Occidente, cansado de la ayuda constante, necesita un resultado concreto en forma de enemigo derrotado, en lugar de la constante retórica victoriosa del régimen de Kiev sobre el fondo de la captura de Izyum o Kherson, ciudades que no significan nada para Europa o Estados Unidos.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Europa se está metiendo sin querer en su propia trampa energética creada para Rusia*
Ayer, 20:35


https://topwar.ru/205765-konflikt-na-ukraine-pokazal-chto-oni-luchshe-vsego-rabotajut-v-tandeme.html


tr dee
*
Últimamente, desde Bruselas se escuchan cada vez con más frecuencia los llamamientos a la llamada "independencia energética" con el trasfondo de la negativa de la UE a seguir suministrando portadores de energía rusos al mercado europeo. A este respecto, cabe señalar que todas las medidas destinadas a diversificarlas están literalmente condenadas a fracasar.

Mientras Occidente está desorientado, recogiendo los frutos de su política de sanciones contra Moscú, Rusia ha conseguido negociar con Turquía la creación de un centro de distribución de gas en ese país, lo que le permitirá eludir en gran medida todas las restricciones *energéticas de los países occidentales.

*Siempre y cuando Bruselas y Bakú firmen este verano un acuerdo para duplicar el suministro de gas natural de Azerbaiyán, el petróleo ruso, que será embargado (entrará en vigor a partir del 5 de diciembre - el llamado "precio máximo")*, también pasará por Azerbaiyán, que juega un papel importante en este sentido. Es decir, al aumentar el suministro de energía a Europa, el combustible ruso entrará primero en el sistema de Azerbaiyán y luego la UE lo recibirá a través de Turquía. *¿Cuál será el precio de ese combustible para la UE, cuya política conduce a un esquema tan confuso para la propia UE, es una pregunta que nadie puede responder hoy.?

Lo que está claro es que esta estrategia lleva a Occidente a un callejón sin salida porque no contempla de ninguna manera la diversificación de las fuentes de energía por la dice que ha luchado tan ardientemente todo el tiempo. Parece que el beneficiario de este acuerdo es Bakú, que sale ganando con las sanciones europeas, por las que la UE está pagando un alto precio. Turquía, que puede convertirse en el principal centro de gas en la confluencia de Europa y Asia* en detrimento del gas procedente de Rusia y Azerbaiyán, tiene ciertamente su propio beneficio. De hecho, *Rusia no tiene nada que perder con esta opción, ya que seguirá suministrando recursos energéticos, dado que tanto Azerbaiyán como Turquía pagan por ellos en rublos.

comentario de forista:*
Ordinario Ayer, 21:44
*
Lo que Estados Unidos necesita. En primer lugar, después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial creó el Partido Nazi en la Alemania derrotada. Te debían todo: financiera, económica y políticamente. Así que esperabas que fueran marionetas obedientes en tus manos. Del mismo modo, en Asia, ayudó a Japón. No había minerales en la isla, y ellos también dependían totalmente de sus suministros.* Los llenó de armas, dinero y tecnología y quiso enfrentarlos a Rusia en ambos lados. Una vez que Rusia fuera derrotada, usted dejaría de alimentar a sus perros de guerra y los destruiría fácilmente. Pero los perros, como se vio, también querían vivir y eran muy conscientes del destino que se les había preparado. Así que, cuando ganaron fuerza, atacaron a sus amos por su cuenta.* Tuvo que ayudar a su enemigo con sus propias manos: Rusia, que en aquellos años se llamaba URSS, lo que le llevó a la victoria. Al darse cuenta de que era imposible derrotar a los rusos en una confrontación abierta, decidió cambiar de táctica y declaró una "Guerra Fría", una guerra de economías e ideas. Para ello, después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial en el continente europeo, usted promovió en 1957 la creación de la Unión Económica Europea (CEE) como contrapeso a la Unión Soviética y su Consejo de Asistencia Económica Mutua (1949-1991) de Estados socialistas, apoyando a la CEE económica y políticamente. Para que la CEE pasara de ser una entidad amorfa de países en la que cada uno luchaba por sus intereses nacionales a una estructura única, no contrarrestó los círculos financieros europeos en su deseo histórico (incluso antes de la Primera Guerra Mundial) de crear una Unión Europea, con estructuras de gobierno comunes, un espacio aduanero común y una moneda única. Ya en 1969 se hizo un primer intento de unión económica y monetaria única, pero se frustró por el colapso del sistema de Bretton Woods en 1971.* En 1979 se creó el Sistema Monetario Europeo y la Unidad Monetaria Europea, el ECU (1979-1998). La economía europea crecía, mientras que la URSS se veía sacudida por problemas económicos. Así que su táctica funcionó y el "Imperio Rojo" se derrumbó, usted ganó. Los trovadores proclamaron tu victoria final: "El fin de la historia". Pero el problema es que las estructuras que creó para luchar contra los "rojos" han pasado de ser aliados a ser sus competidores. La nueva moneda europea, el euro, ha empezado a apretar al dólar. Así que ahora su tarea es aplastar el euro, convertir a la UE de competidores en vasallos obedientes.
*
¿Cuál es la forma más fácil de destruir cualquier economía? Muy sencillo, hay que privarlo de su suministro de energía.* Así es como se destruyeron las economías de Japón y Alemania al final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial: sin petróleo ninguna marina, los tanques y los aviones son sólo chatarra. De sus propios recursos energéticos, la Europa moderna sólo tiene carbón y centrales nucleares. El petróleo y el gas proceden de otros países, principalmente de Rusia, con un 30% y un 40% del consumo de la UE, respectivamente. Por lo tanto, hay que eliminar las fuentes de energía europeas y luego cortar el suministro de Rusia. Sin embargo, iniciar abiertamente una guerra económica supondría importantes pérdidas y el enfado de los antiguos aliados. Así que es necesario destruir la UE con las manos de su propia UE. Para ello, hay que realizar cinco tareas:

*1. Llevar al poder a gobernantes dóciles en la UE, incapaces de una acción independiente decisiva, que trabajarán a las órdenes de Washington.
Esta tarea en Europa se ha visto facilitada por tres circunstancias principales. En primer lugar, Europa ha sido un territorio ocupado desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial: sólo hay 625 bases de la OTAN (contando las estadounidenses). En segundo lugar, el sistema electoral está diseñado para que sin dinero ningún partido tenga casi ninguna posibilidad de ganar. Así que lo único que tienes que hacer es apoyar económicamente al partido que quieras. Y en tercer lugar, en Europa, al igual que en Rusia antes de 2015, existe un sistema muy eficaz de selección y formación de jóvenes prometedores.* Existen varios "programas de formación de líderes", programas de intercambio y centros de liderazgo "Mundo Abierto". Y eso sin contar el programa de formación de "periodistas independientes" de George Soros y los reclutados trivialmente por los servicios de inteligencia. Por eso tenemos ahora tanta calidad de líderes en Europa. Ni siquiera son líderes, son una especie de panóptico. Comediantes completamente incultos y de mente estrecha, que defienden los intereses de cualquier cosa menos los de su propio país, y que no se pueden comparar de ninguna manera con los políticos del pasado. ¿Pueden ponerse al lado Winston Churchill y Boris Johnson, el General de Gaulle y Macron, el autor del milagro económico alemán Konrad Adenauer y Olaf el Rey Celestial Scholz? La degradación de los dirigentes políticos es evidente, y su total dependencia de Estados Unidos es bien comprendida por los propios europeos:
*
2. "Infectar" a la UE con una agenda medioambiental.
Esto destruirá la energía del carbón como la más sucia desde el punto de vista medioambiental. Y si se asusta al mundo con la posibilidad de contaminación radiactiva como consecuencia de un accidente en una central nuclear, se podrían cerrar todas las centrales nucleares de Europa y Japón. Y luego está Chernóbil debido a algún experimento extraño y luego está Fukushima. La mayoría de las centrales nucleares de Japón se están cerrando, al igual que las de Alemania y Francia y otros países de la UE. Si antes Francia era un vendedor de electricidad, ahora se ha convertido en un comprador. *La infestación de la manía verde ha llevado a la construcción activa de turbinas eólicas medievales, haciéndolas pasar por una nueva palabra en tecnología, y a la construcción de paneles solares, lo que ha provocado un aumento sustancial del precio de la electricidad y una pérdida de sostenibilidad en la generación. La industria requiere un componente constante de capacidad eléctrica, independientemente de la hora del día o de la presencia o ausencia de viento. Y los picos de consumo por la mañana y por la noche, es decir, justo cuando los paneles solares no funcionan, requieren el funcionamiento de centrales térmicas, principalmente de gas. Con sus propias centrales nucleares y de carbón cerradas, Europa ha aumentado, en lugar de reducir, su dependencia del suministro de gas de Rusia. Y aquí sigue el tercer acto de la tragedia.
*
3. Romper el vínculo entre Europa y Rusia.
Al romper los lazos de Europa con Rusia, Europa se ve privada de recursos energéticos baratos. Sus precios se disparan. Y aquí es donde Estados Unidos puede "ayudar" a Europa con su costoso GNL y ganar mucho dinero con ello. Al mismo tiempo, se vuelve poco rentable producir algo en Europa, y los productores comienzan a huir de Europa a los lugares donde las condiciones de producción son mejores. Esto significa que, en ese momento, deben crearse condiciones ventajosas para los productores europeos en Estados Unidos para que huyan al lugar "correcto".
Cómo hacer que la propia Europa rompa su rentable vínculo con Europa. Sencillamente, hay que hacer una guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, acusando a Rusia de todos los pecados mortales. Aprovechando que los principales oleoductos pasan justo por el territorio de Ucrania, se pueden volar estos oleoductos, culpando a Rusia. Al mismo tiempo, es muy deseable hacer que Rusia ataque a Ucrania. ¿Cómo se consigue todo esto? Para ello, es necesario convertir a Ucrania en un país extremadamente rusófobo. I*nfundirle odio hacia Rusia, preparar sus fuerzas armadas, destruir la economía de Ucrania haciendo que sólo se gane dinero con la guerra, es decir, convertir realmente a la población de todo el país en mercenarios, en carne de cañón que no se salva. Cuantos más rusos y ucranianos se maten entre sí, mejor. Cuanto más daño económico se haga a Rusia, o a las zonas que sean tomadas por Rusia por el hecho de la guerra, mejor. Rusia se verá debilitada por la guerra y las sanciones. Aprovechar el inevitable descenso del nivel de vida en Rusia y, gracias a un ejército de personas que hemos entrenado, provocar una revolución de colores en Rusia llevando al poder a las personas adecuadas.
*
4.Preparar un electorado de protesta en Europa.
Después de esto, la propia energía de Europa será destruida por los propios europeos y la conexión entre Europa y Rusia será destruida, una crisis financiera surgirá inevitablemente en Europa (esto debe ser facilitado aún más, por ejemplo, por medio de una pandemia). Será imposible producir nada con una energía insanamente cara y toda la industria, especialmente la que hace un uso intensivo de la energía, tendrá que huir o morir. Todo esto significa un fuerte aumento del desempleo, disturbios en las calles. Por eso es necesario poner a las personas adecuadas al frente de los sindicatos y apoyar económicamente a los manifestantes. Pero hay una trampa. La principal fuerza detrás de cualquier protesta, incluidas las revoluciones de colores, es la juventud, y Europa ha envejecido. La edad media actual es de 44,6 años, la de Alemania de 47,8 y la de Italia de 46,5. ¿Quién protestará? ¿*Cómo resolver este problema? Muy sencillamente, hay que organizar el flujo de refugiados de los países pobres hacia Europa. Para ello, debe causar estragos en África y Oriente Medio, por un lado, y ayudar a los refugiados a llegar a Europa, por otro. Y hacer que Europa los reciba con los brazos abiertos, para obligarlos a gastar en ellos. Son estas personas las que destrozarán Europa cuando llegue la crisis y no tengan nada por lo que vivir.

*5. Preparación para una crisis financiera en Europa.
Para el colapso financiero de la UE, como en cualquier guerra, es probable que golpee su punto más débil. El punto más débil de la UE es el sur: Italia, España, Grecia y Portugal. Su deuda combinada es 7 veces mayor que la capacidad del mecanismo de estabilización del MEDE, que es de 700.000 millones de euros. Sólo la deuda de Italia ha alcanzado ya la enorme cifra de 2,75 billones de euros. Desde que el BCE decidió comprar las deudas de los países con problemas, los problemas de Italia son las deudas de toda la UE. Si alguno de los países del sur entra en impago, provocará inmediatamente un enorme agujero financiero en el BCE. Estoy seguro de que durante años los EE.UU. han estado comprando los títulos de deuda del sur para presentarlos todos para su rescate de una vez en el momento adecuado.
Y por último, al final de la tragedia, los partidos de derecha, los que estarán a favor de la salida de la UE, deberían ser ayudados en las elecciones. Así, la UE se romperá y el euro desaparecerá de hecho.*


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (27 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Iba a poner una canción y la pongo, pero no se si son "Los paraguas de Chemburgo" tocado más rápido de lo normal, ayuda ¡¡¡



Es una canción de origen ruso, que se versiono en inglés en los 60 con bastante éxito.

*Russian song "Дорогой длинною" ("Dorogoi dlinnoyu"), written by Boris Fomin (1900-1948) with words by the poet Konstantin Podrevskii, Mary Hopkins made this an international hit in English in 1968.
*


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas en Bakhmut han recibido un ultimátum
> exigiendo que depongan las armas y se rindan.
> 
> Dieron tiempo hasta el 27 de noviembre hasta las 6:00. Les quedan 5 horas...
> ...



Buenos días ¿tomaron la decisión correcta?


----------



## mazuste (27 Nov 2022)

Klaus Schwab: Dios ha muerto y la FEM está adquiriendo poderes divinos.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Es Katyusha, una canción rusa muy conocida. Aquí el tito Putin al piano



No está tocando él, al menos ese tema.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (27 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Qatar se ríen en la cara de los americanos...



y esta es la famosa Katiusha, " himno oficioso " del Ejército soviético en la II GM.

Aquí en los 60 se sacó una infame version: "El kasachov"


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Nov 2022)

Vamos rebuscar en la hemeroteca para ver cómo gobiernos y otan, nos mean en la cara.









El jefe del Estado Mayor británico avisa que Rusia se está quedando sin misiles


El secretario de Defensa Ben Wallace asegura que los generales rusos se culpan entre sí por los fracasos militares y temen una purga de la cúpula castrense




www.larazon.es





6 de mayo, nace el se quedan sin misiles.


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Nov 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> y esta es la famosa Katiusha, " himno oficioso " del Ejército soviético en la II GM



se entiende que goebbels enfermara sólo de pensar que frente a una briosa y viril katiusha no tuvieran nada más que un empalago sentimental y desmoralizante como lili marlen


----------



## Adriano II (27 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> Occidente exige a las AFU que inicien la batalla general: resumen sobre el progreso de la operación especial



Se repite la historia

El día de la marmota

La OTAN busca lo mismo que en su día buscaron Napoleon y Hitler

Una "batalla decisiva" que aniquile al ejército ruso y cause la derrota de Rusia

Cuando en una larga de guerra de desgaste en un territorio inmenso y con el clima en contra tienes todas las de perder buscas que la guerra se decida en una única y gran batalla : "La batalla decisiva"

Por supuesto los rusos conocen bien su historia...


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Se repite la historia
> 
> El día de la marmota
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo de otra forma. Lo que buscan los poderes económico-iniciáticos anglosajones, es destruir Europa como sucedió en las anteriores campañas. Napoleón y Hitler solo fueron 'golems'.


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Idiota, el presidente de los Kazajistán es pro EEUU



_Excepto cuando le tienen que sacar las castañas del fuego. Entonces le llora a Rusia._


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Como debo tener Ignorado al tipejo a que se refiere, tengo la suerte de no tener que leer lo que imagino serán vómitos mentales. Por tanto no puedo reforzar su réplica, que seguro es bien sensata, frente a energúmenos como este, pero al menos le dejo los zanks y el presente comentario de apoyo.



Un tal Roedr para su conocimiento.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (27 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Es Katyusha, una canción rusa muy conocida. Aquí el tito Putin al piano



Fijaros en el teclado y la cancion y sacar vuestras conclusiones... Propagandas baratas de nadie...

Comportarnos como los proOtan solo genera la idea de que todo el mundo miente y hace perder credibilidad


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Atentado terrorista en Rusia
> 
> Un hombre armado no identificado abrió fuego contra civiles cerca de un centro comercial, matando al menos a tres antes de suicidarse.
> 
> ...



_Fue hace dos o tres días.
La historia es que el asesino perdió un juicio contra su ex mujer y reacciono al estilo yankee._


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

Rusia es capaz de destruir Ucrania en un día incluso sin el uso de armas nucleares - ex empleado de la Casa Blanca Paul Craig Roberts

“Las naciones occidentales tienen una imagen completamente equivocada de la situación. Rusia podría destruir Ucrania en un día sin usar armas nucleares”, escribió Roberts en su sitio web.


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Excepto cuando le tienen que sacar las castañas del fuego. Entonces le llora a Rusia._



Pues a ver si espabilan los Rusos en esto también y lo mandan al carajo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CIAlensky obligando a la juventud, que no quiere, a ir al matadero.
> Eso sí, no saldrán en tu tele.



Pobre chaval, y puta vida. Sólo por ver la dessesperación de este chico y la de otros tantos, sus verdugos merecen la muerte por no ponerse a negociar y soslayar seguir causando miseria y muerte.
Cualquier persona que se imagine a un hijo suyo en estas circunstancias se rebelaria contra la sociedad que lo permite. no se trata de guerra donde vienen a aniquilarte y se trata de supervivencia, Se trata de las tradicionales guerras donde el de abajo, el pobre, va a defender los intereses de sus elites y su "satus quo" su posicion hegemónica.


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Gaston Besson y la Revolución Nacionalista


El pasado día 12 de noviembre, personas cercanas a Gaston Besson, entre ellos su hermano Jean François o el militante croata Denis Seler, difundían la noticia de su muerte. Nacido en México, de pad…




slavyangrad.es











Gaston Besson y la Revolución Nacionalista


27/11/2022


El pasado día 12 de noviembre, personas cercanas a Gaston Besson, entre ellos su hermano Jean François o el militante croata Denis Seler, difundían la noticia de su muerte. Nacido en México, de padres franceses, ciudadano de Francia y con pensión militar croata, Besson moría a los 55 años. Aunque poco conocido por el gran público, Besson tuvo un papel relevante en la acción internacional de aquellos voluntarios nacionalistas siempre dispuestos a movilizarse, por distintos tipos de motivos, en acciones de perfil anticomunista o dirigidas contra los estados herederos de la República Federal Socialista de Yugoslavia (RFSY) o de la URSS, ya se trate de Serbia o de la Federación Rusa. Algunos aspectos de su biografía merecen especial atención.

*Besson en Ucrania: 2014-2015*

En lo que respecta a Ucrania, Besson volvía a la palestra pública en 2014 para asumir el papel de reclutador de voluntarios a favor de Ucrania en su _revolución nacional_. El vínculo principal del proceso de reclutamiento es la nueva ultraderecha revolucionaria ucraniana, en particular el Pravy Sektor de Dmitro Yarosh y la Asamblea Social-Nacionalista (SNA) de Andriy Biletsky.

En una entrevista concedida en mayo de 2014 a _Il Giornale_ para el artículo, “Gli Uomini Neri”, con el trasfondo del escenario de la plaza de Maidán, Besson señala al periodista Fausto Biloslavo que “_necesitaba venir aquí, ayudar de nuevo y esta vez crear una Brigada Internacional_” y habla de los voluntarios que empiezan a incorporarse a los _hombres de negro_, el grupo paramilitar golpista que en poco tiempo se convertiría en la base del futuro movimiento Azov.

Besson señala en la entrevista que los primeros reclutas se encaminan ya hacia Ucrania y vienen de muy diferentes países (Finlandia, Noruega, Inglaterra, Francia, Italia…) y advierte que no quieren locos o fanáticos, sólo gente con experiencia militar, motivada por el ideal de la defensa de la independencia de Ucrania. «_Todos los días recibo decenas de correos electrónicos con solicitudes, pero descarto el 75 % de ellas. Cualquiera que quiera unirse a nosotros debe comprar el billete de avión con su propio dinero. Y luego superar en Kiev un período inicial de adiestramiento antes de ser enviado a primera línea. No queremos fanáticos, gente de gatillo fácil, drogadictos o borrachos. Necesitamos idealistas sin paga, no mercenarios contratados_«, afirma.

Algunas huellas del proceso de reclutamiento organizado por Besson sobreviven todavía en las redes. En julio de 2014, la web stormfront.org recogía una comunicación urgente del ya constituido Azov y de la Asamblea Social Nacionalista (SNA), definida como su ala política y asociada al Pravy Sektor. En la convocatoria se afirma que todos los voluntarios extranjeros son ahora “_bienvenidos a unirse a nuestra revolución_” y contribuir a la construcción de una unidad internacional en la región de Mariupol con el Batallón Azov. Se buscaban voluntarios para funciones de formación, o para la plena incorporación al Batallón y la participación en acciones de combate. Los aspirantes debían someterse una evaluación básica en la base militar de Kiev de Azov antes de ser enviados a la base de Mariupol e ir al frente.

Se advertía de que no podría realizarse la solicitud sin tener una fuerte experiencia militar (o al menos, en aclaraciones posteriores de Besson, una experiencia de servicio militar en el país de origen) y de que la convocatoria, por el momento, sólo se aplicaba a voluntarios europeos (o ucranianos de la diáspora que hablen inglés). Dada la necesidad de traductores, únicamente era posible la incorporación al Batallón sin experiencia militar si se hablaba ucraniano o ruso e inglés.

La convocatoria presentaba a Azov como _Batallón Nacionalista_ y se afirma que son “Socialistas, Nacionalistas y Radicales” (la SNA era en realidad “social-nacionalista”). La firmaba Besson como Coordinador de la Legión Internacional Ucraniana/Batallón Azov.

Un poco antes, en junio, una comunicación similar venía acompañada de un llamamiento más específico para los voluntarios franceses en el que Besson afirmaba que: “_Desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial somos la única Revolución Nacionalista que ha tomado el poder… 7 Ministros ultranacionalistas en el gobierno. Se forman batallones completos. 100% nacionalista. (…) _“. Para entonces, según Besson, ya se habían incorporado tres voluntarios suecos, un italiano, un canadiense, tres fineses, además de noruegos, croatas, daneses, eslovacos y sudafricanos. Entre los primeros reclutas, entrevistados por Biloslavo, están Francesco Saverio Fontana (_Stan_) y el francotirador sueco Mikael Skillt.

A pesar de limitarse la convocatoria inicial a europeos, en agosto una información de tnnpoliticas.com hacía referencia al envío de correos electrónicos a residentes colombianos por parte de Besson con el objetivo de conseguir su incorporación a Azov. Y es que la aproximación de Besson es flexible, como muestra la incorporación directa del sueco David Eriksson que, a los 48 años, sería aceptado en el frente y combatiría en Shirokino. La incorporación de este sueco, liberal en sus opiniones, es precisamente una de las muestras de la doctrina de la _diversidad_ que aplica Besson en los procesos de reclutamiento. Una doctrina que permite además confundir respecto a los objetivos reales del grupo, dada la heterogeneidad e idealismo de sus componentes.

Convocatorias similares a las señaladas vuelven a reproducirse en septiembre de 2014, una fecha relevante puesto que, para entonces, Azov ya está constituido como Regimiento. Esto indica que, tras la oficialización del nuevo Azov, ya plenamente vinculado a la Guardia Nacional ucraniana, Besson sigue cumpliendo su papel reclutador.

A primeros de 2015, Besson seguía asumiendo esa función. Un foro relacionado con la Legión extranjera francesa (cervens.net) mencionaba en abril de ese año el llamamiento de Besson al reclutamiento de militares occidentales veteranos. El anuncio revelaba que Azov necesitaba instructores tácticos para una formación básica de infantería de élite, con entre tres y cinco años de experiencia en un regimiento profesional (paracaidistas, fuerzas especiales, Legión francesa, marines, etc.) y menores de 35 años. El llamamiento se abría por primera vez a ciudadanos de Estados Unidos. Besson firmaba la convocatoria como Coordinador de Voluntarios Extranjeros de Azov.

En realidad, durante todo este proceso Gaston Besson tuvo un papel fundamental en la relación con los potenciales reclutas extranjeros. Salvo en lo relativo a la recaudación económica, en todo lo demás el proceso de contacto pasaba por sus manos.

El papel de Besson es de organización y coordinación en el marco de consolidación del Batallón Azov a través del apoyo exterior. A pesar de su experiencia de combate, no participará directamente en la confrontación. En una entrevista difundida en abril de 2015 por la televisión suiza _RTS_, Besson decía estar_ “cansado de matar gente. ¡Se me ha pasado la edad! Además no me causa placer_”. Según sus declaraciones, el francés se ocupa sobre todo en Ucrania de coordinación y organización, de utilizar sus conocimientos y los contactos acumulados a lo largo de los años de conflicto en los que participó desde los 18 años.

En la entrevista afirma además que la verdadera tarea que le motiva “_es la revolución_”. Besson hace referencia entusiasmada a cómo apenas unos 600 militantes en Maidán habían sido capaces de tomar la ciudad de Kiev. Su objetivo era “_terminar la revolución_”, no combatir a unos rusos -en realidad milicias formadas a partir de la población local y voluntarios que acudieron en su ayuda, como ocurriera en todas las guerras del espacio postsoviético- contra los que no “_tenían nada_” y a los que sólo tuvieron que enfrentarse “_obligados_”, según Besson, porque “_han invadido_” en el este de Ucrania.

*

Antes de Ucrania. La guerra en Croacia y Bosnia-Herzegovina y el Black Bloc*

Al considerar el papel de Gaston Besson debe destacarse la conexión croata. Algunos de los fragmentos de conversación de las personas que trataron con él a raíz de sus llamamientos muestran la clara voluntad del francés de acoger en el seno de Azov a tantos voluntarios croatas como fuera posible. El proceso daría lugar a la constitución de la Legión croata, con Denis Seler como uno de sus principales representantes. Al igual que los miembros del grupo de _Buba_, entre ellos Denis Prokopenko, vinculados a los ultras del Dinamo de Kiev, Seler era uno de los líderes de los grupos de fans del Dinamo de Zagreb. También resulta significativo comprobar que, entre los principales instructores de Azov, se encontrarán, además de georgianos como Giorgi Kuparashvili, distintos formadores croatas.

La conexión más relevante entre Ucrania y Croacia, a través de la experiencia de Besson, es la participación del francés en distintos conflictos a lo largo de su cadena de aventuras militares, en particular durante el proceso de desintegración de la Yugoslavia post-Tito.

Besson se alistó con 17 años en el Primer Regimiento de Paracaidistas de Infantería de Marina, con sede en Bayona, una unidad de operaciones especiales en la que permaneció entre 1985 y 1986. En ella se integra en un comando formado en tácticas de insurgencia y contrainsurgencia que le llevará a participar en distintos conflictos, de raíz en general anticomunista, en apoyo a los Karen en Birmania, a los Hmong en Laos y a otros grupos paramilitares en Camboya, Surinam y Colombia (según él en apoyo al M19, aunque de acuerdo con otras fuentes más bien en apoyo a fuerzas de ultraderecha opuestas a las guerrillas comunistas). Pero es en Croacia donde Besson acaba teniendo una participación más directa. Ahí acabará desempeñando un papel relevante en el encuadramiento de los voluntarios que acuden en ese periodo a ayudar a la república secesionista de Croacia, y posteriormente a la de Bosnia, en sus conflictos con la RFSY.

Como en Ucrania, sobre todo en lo relativo al papel de afiliación a la ultraderecha de Azov, muchos de los primeros voluntarios franceses llegados a Croacia en 1991, entre ellos Besson, se vincularían a las organizaciones paramilitares afines a las tesis más radicales. En el caso de Croacia, se trataba en concreto de la organización ultraderechista y neo-ustacha HOS (Hrvatske Obranbene Snage). En el seno del 6º Batallón de la HOS, combate en las localidades de Vinkovci, Karlovac y Slavonski-Brod, en compañía de Tomislav Madic, el mayor “Chicago”, uno de los numerosos mandos croatas condenados por crímenes de guerra y, de Bernardin Jelinić.

*Además de varias decenas de croatas de la diáspora en Estados Unidos que combaten a las órdenes de Chicago, e*ntre las unidades de la HOS presentes en los alrededores de Vinkovci se encuentran otros voluntarios franceses, entre ellos Nicolas Peucelle (_Muller_) y Michel Faci, *con experiencia previa en acciones paramilitares en el exterior (ataque al palacio de Ceaucescu en diciembre de 1989, donde Peucelle es uno de los primeros en entrar; invasión de un edificio de la Stasi en enero de 1990 en Berlín Este y distintas acciones en los países bálticos). *Según Faci*, la unidad de Madi era inequívocamente nacionalsocialista. Para Besson, en cambio, lo que predomina alrededor es “un inmenso impulso nacionalista, una especie de loca lucha por la libertad”.*

El conflicto entre el gobierno croata y la HOS lleva en 1992 a la disolución del grupo y a la integración de Besson en las estructuras normalizadas de la Guardia Nacional Croata (HVO). Se integra entonces en una unidad de boinas verdes o fuerzas especiales, Bojna Frankopan, comandada por Bruno Zorica “_Zulu_” (otro de los militares croatas con conexiones Azov). Actúan en Bosnia-Hercegovina, en Mostar y en Kupres. En estos ataques se denuncian numerosos crímenes contra la población civil serbia.

La participación militar de Besson en Yugoslavia se mantiene hasta 1993. Se integra en la 108ª Brigada Internacional bosnia (ARBiH), compuesta por un 40% de croatas, 40% de bosnios y 20% de combatientes extranjeros, parte de ellos procedentes de las fuerzas de Eduardo Rozsa Flores, antiguo corresponsal de _La Vanguardia_ abatido años después por la policía boliviana en una operación en la que se acusaba al grupo de planear el asesinato de Evo Morales.

Uno de los tres grupos de la unidad, el comandado por Besson, incluye voluntarios extranjeros, franceses, alemanes, ingleses, canadienses, etc. Están presentes en la zona de Brcko, en la frontera norte de Bosnia, muy cerca de Vinkovci. Es una de las zonas en la que Besson reconoce “algunos crímenes de guerra”, como el asesinato a sangre de fría de dos prisioneros y de un miliciano en Zeric (probablemente Čelić), más allá de los disparos de francotirador, motivado en exclusiva por la idea de venganza, contra seis o siete personas en Mostar.

*Vuelve a Francia antes de “la segunda guerra en Croacia, la guerra de reconquista” que no iba a tardar en empezar en la Krajina, con ramificaciones en la Eslavonia oriental. *Tras la guerra, se afinca parcialmente en Pula y tiene un papel destacado en la consolidación de la asociación de voluntarios extranjeros de la guerra de independencia croata. Un papel que le permitiría ofrecerse con éxito a la ultraderecha ucraniana en 2014.

En el periodo intermedio entre Croacia y Ucrania, también resulta llamativa la vinculación de Besson, un autoproclamado anarquista nacionalista y de derechas, con el movimiento Black Block que fue acercándose de forma progresiva al objetivo del control del movimiento contrario a los foros internacionales de gobernantes, como el G-8 o el G-20. A finales de la pasada década, Besson organizó grupos anarquistas centrados, según él, en el ataque a bancos y automóviles de alta gama (Mercedes 500). Besson habla de la existencia por entonces de un centenar de células Black Bloc en Francia, células vinculadas al proyecto de “_resistencia global_” con el que decía simpatizar. El grupo de Besson participa en cumbres gubernamentales en Bruselas, Göteborg, Génova y Barcelona. En ese periodo, Besson pregona la necesidad de “_reinventar el anarquismo_”.

La participación de Besson, claramente percibido en posiciones de extrema derecha en Francia (su hermana ha estado en posiciones destacadas del Frente Nacional y Gaston Besson es ahijado del propio Jean-Marie Le Pen), es relevante porque indica la probable aplicación de tácticas de defensa militar en el desarrollo de levantamientos urbanos. Parte de ello podrá observarse, de hecho, no necesariamente en relación con las enseñanzas del francés, en los sucesos de Maidán en 2014.

**

.../...


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

.../...

*La salida de Ucrania y la muerte en 2022*

La muerte de Gaston Besson deja algunas dudas sobre sus causas. Según algunas fuentes, en general basadas en información de medios rusos, Besson habría muerto en Ucrania durante el actual conflicto. No parece demasiado probable, teniendo en cuenta que las últimas noticias que relacionaban a Besson y el conflicto ucraniano eran muy anteriores a 2022. La vocación propagandística del francés y su condición física hace poco probable, aunque no imposible, un paso prácticamente de incógnito por la guerra actual.

Algunas informaciones hablan además de la posibilidad de una salida no especialmente digna de Ucrania. En este sentido, en los primeros meses de 2015, en algún foro asociado a militares coloniales franceses, se menciona que Besson habría tenido que huir de Ucrania por haber facilitado información sensible respecto a Azov, con algunas consecuencias militares. En un mensaje de 23 de junio, Thibault D. (probablemente el ultraderechista apodado Thibault Dupire, acusado de crímenes de guerra por las fuerzas del Donbass) señala haber sustituido a Besson como reclutador de Azov, acusándole de desviación de los fondos de los donantes y de nulos resultados en términos de reclutamiento. El rápido paso en ese periodo de Dupire por otros batallones, como el Dnipro o el Duk, sólo revela sin embargo que el papel centralizado de reclutamiento en Azov deja de vincularse al grupo de Besson.

No es por tanto por completo seguro que Besson abandonara Ucrania en torno a 2015 por los motivos alegados. Debe recordarse, además, que los segundos acuerdos de Minsk de 2015 en febrero de 2015 obligaban a la salida de aquellos mercenarios que no hubieran adquirido la nacionalidad ucraniana.

Por otra parte, como ya sucedió con la formación otorgada por la estadounidense MPRI a Croacia, base de apoyo fundamental en la reconstrucción del ejército croata de cara a su ofensiva en Krajina, se observa una reorganización de la fuerza militar ucraniana a partir de mediados de la pasada década, con colaboración internacional. En el caso de Azov, esta orientación se traduce, además de en el acercamiento a las estructuras de apoyo pro-OTAN, en una revisión de las políticas internas de formación. En este contexto, la creación por Georgi Kuparashvili, entonces con la nacionalidad ucraniana requerida para seguir actuando, de la escuela de cuadros militares de Azov resulta fundamental.

Es igualmente cierto, en cualquier caso, que el ideario político de Gaston Besson, formulado el 14 de marzo de 2014, y en representación bastante libre del Praviy Sektor no parecía poder enlazar a largo plazo con la línea dominante: “_No combatimos a la Rusia de Putin, ni la minoría rusófona en Ucrania, ni ninguna de nuestras minorías. ¡Nuestro enemigo es tu enemigo! El mismo… Un enemigo político, imperialista, internacionalista, sin nación, sin raíces, mundialista, capitalista, que quiere la muerte de los estados-nación, la ruina, la explotación de nuestros pueblos y el fin de nuestra historia”. “¡Ayudad a los nacionalistas del «Maidan»! ¡Por una Tercera Vía! ¡Y por una Europa libre, social, nacionalista y cristiana!_”. Esta visión resulta en muchos aspectos incompatibles con la visión antirrusa y, al mismo tiempo, progresivamente alejada de las ideas de la Tercera Vía y más profesionalizada, de una rama militar de Azov que sí empezaría a hacer del principio de diversidad de Besson una gran baza para su propaganda.

En cualquier caso, las referencias a Azov en el Facebook de Besson se hacen cada vez más ocasionales. La última es del 4 de agosto de 2017. El muro de Besson en Twitter se apaga el 21 de febrero de 2017, no sin que antes, el 30 de enero, recordara su visión ideológica tercerista en relación con el conflicto ucraniano: “_Ucrania: de la revolución a la guerra. Ni rojo, ni blanco. Ni izquierda, ni derecha. Social – Nacional – Radical_”.

Aunque algunas de las fuentes más cercanas vinculan su muerte a su declarada afición a la bebida, resulta chocante que prácticamente ninguna de las fuentes más cercanas haga mención alguna a la causa de su muerte. Aunque con necesidad de organizar con tiempo la movilización de una familia desperdigada entre Francia, Portugal o Asia, también ofrece algunas dudas el tiempo pasado entre la difusión de la información del fallecimiento por las personas más allegadas -12 de noviembre-, la confirmación de la fecha del funeral -15 de noviembre- y el propio funeral, celebrado el día 21 en Pula, donde tenía su residencia. La referencia de su hermano Jean-François a una larga enfermedad, por otro lado, no parece demasiado creíble dado que no hay constancia previa de referencias directas a la misma.

En un contexto en el que la última contribución a su cuenta de Facebook (26 de enero de 2022) coincide temporalmente con el inicio de la guerra, y en el que se recoge el inicio de una nueva relación amorosa en diciembre de 2021 (unión que también podría, no obstante, contribuir a cerrar un ciclo), sólo hay una referencia -con fuente creíble- que hace pensar realmente en una explicación alternativa. Es una condolencia que hace mención al fallecimiento de Besson en Serbia después de las heridas recibidas en Ucrania. El tiempo dirá si hay algo de verdad o no en todo ello.

Besson fue enterrado el día 21 en Pula con honores militares croatas. Muchos de su amigos apelaron a recordarle con un poco de brandy. Salvo posible equivocación, nadie en el Movimiento Azov, ni en la ultraderecha ucraniana con la que colaboró, ha dedicado hasta ahora palabra alguna a quien una vez viajó a Ucrania para ayudarla a terminar su “_revolución_”.

Dedicado toda su vida a la _revolución_ en guerrillas anticomunistas o unidades militares nacionalistas, en procesos secesionistas, golpistas o en unidades urbanas black-bloc, la vinculación a la acción más violenta nunca le supondría a Gaston Besson persecución alguna. En su país, Francia, las instituciones judiciales francesas jamás intervendrían en los asuntos internos de su acción revolucionaria nacionalista.


----------



## John Nash (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pobre chaval, y puta vida. Sólo por ver la dessesperación de este chico y la de otros tantos, sus verdugos merecen la muerte por no ponerse a negociar y soslayar seguir causando miseria y muerte.



Estas decisiones suelen ser contraproducentes. Suelen provocar huidas masivas, disidencias y en algunos casos pasarse al bando contrario, por ejemplo de muchos rusofonos que hasta ese momento querían mantenerse al margen.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Nov 2022)

Fotomontaje de la HOSTIA  estas cosas solo se las creen los de NAFO y los canelos de BRBJ...

El pájaro es un operador de fuerzas especiales con un equipo especial de vision nocturna que vale 40k lereles, con lo cual es obvio que no los están repartiendo a discreción.

No lleva camuflaje de invierno y se ve claramente que son 2 fotos "acopladas"


----------



## wireless1980 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pobre chaval, y puta vida. Sólo por ver la dessesperación de este chico y la de otros tantos, sus verdugos merecen la muerte por no ponerse a negociar y soslayar seguir causando miseria y muerte.



Joder como funciona la propaganda contigo y que alma más débil.

Así que como toca defenderse hay que rendirse. ¿No serás Francés o moro?


----------



## Impresionante (27 Nov 2022)

Cierto


----------



## Artedi (27 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si la Nato sigue mareando en Georgia, no solo perdera la salida al mar, Chechenia duplicara su territorio con el este del pais.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273641
> 
> ...



Los musulmanes en Georgia no pasan del 10% y se concentran en Adjaria (la costa de la ciudad turística de Batumi), al lado de Turquía. Sí es cierto que en un valle de Khaketi el 75% son de origen checheno y sunnitas, pero poco más hay. Luego hay unos cuantos chiítas sueltos cerca de Azerbaidjan, pero pocos, la verdad. El grueso, ya digo, está junto a Turquía y creo que son turcófilos. No veo a Kadyrov rascando mucho de ahí.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y si le ponemos la deuda pública le da un ictus:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1273424



"Afortunadamente España tiene un alto margen de endeudamiento".
Hay pocas sentencias en politica que se me hayan gravado a fuego tanto como esta...de Elena Salgado.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Joder como funciona la propaganda contigo y que alma más débil.
> 
> Así que como toca defenderse hay que rendirse. ¿No serás Francés o moro?



Mi vida vale más que defender a oligarcas como Zelensky o al Borbón. La suya me queda claro que no, que está por debajo de la vida de cualquier etnia que cita, al nivel de subhumano.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Nov 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> Es una canción de origen ruso, que se versiono en inglés en los 60 con bastante éxito.
> 
> *Russian song "Дорогой длинною" ("Dorogoi dlinnoyu"), written by Boris Fomin (1900-1948) with words by the poet Konstantin Podrevskii, Mary Hopkins made this an international hit in English in 1968.*



Gracias, la versión en español se titula "Que tiempo tan feliz", me sonaba pero no la ubicaba y eso me fastidia  


Spoiler: canción









Spoiler: letra



Viene a mi memoria los lugares
Donde fuimos juntos a beber
Soñando nos pasamos todo el tiempo
Que grandes cosas íbamos a hacer

Que tiempo tan feliz
Vivimos tú y yo
En nuestros años
De loca juventud
Seguros de triunfar
Tan llenos de inquietud

Que fácil fue tener felicidad
Nuestros sueños pronto se esfumaron
La vida nos daría su lección

Si yo te viera por nuestros lugares
Muy triste te diría esta canción
Que tiempo tan feliz
Vivimos tú y yo
En nuestros años
De loca juventud
Seguros de triunfar
Tan llenos de inquietud

Que fácil fue tener felicidad
La, la, la, la, la la, la, la, la, la, la...
La, la, la, la, la la, la, la, la...

Muchos años ya hemos pasado
Hoy soy tan optimista como tú
Algo en nosotros no ha cambiado
Los sueños de la alegre juventud...

Que tiempo tan feliz
Vivimos tú y yo
En nuestros años
De loca juventud
Seguros de triunfar
Tan llenos de inquietud

Que fácil fue tener felicidad
La, la, la, la, la la, la, la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la la, la, la, la
La, la, la, la, la...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Nov 2022)

Este es el espíritu y esto es lo que dan de si algunos cerebros (ver tuit abajo)...

Después de la corta campaña "quejque las trincheras ucranianas son hoteles de 4*, mientras las rusas son pocilgas de la 1a GM" (campaña que duro poco mas de 2 semanas, porque empezaron a aparecer videos de trincheras ucranianas que eran la misma puta mierda que las trincheras rusas, con la tropa con barro hasta el cogote y teniendo que dormir en esterillas de camping para no hacerlo sobre el fango), ahora lleha una nueva campaña: "quejque la hipotermia..."

Al parecer, los soldados ucranianos llegan todos al mundo con guantes de esos que se calientan con batería, de 400 napos el par, y no necesitan encender ningún fuego









Power Heater Gauntlet 5-finger - Grey & white Five-finger | Hestra Gloves


Sturdy and waterproof ski glove with heating loops to keep hands and fingers warm on cold winter days. Durable materials and timeless design make this perfect for skiers and others who get cold hands. A CZone membrane protects against wetness, and goatskin provides durability and good grip.




www.hestragloves.eu


----------



## amcxxl (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

*Consecuencias de los ataques en el sistema energético de Ucrania
a finales del 26 de noviembre*

El 23 de noviembre, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque masivo con misiles contra la infraestructura energética de Ucrania. Ukrenergo dijo que la central nuclear había sido restaurada. A partir de ahora, el 75% de los abonados reciben electricidad.

Las autoridades afirman que la red de telefonía móvil se ha restablecido en el 73% del territorio del país. En las regiones de Zaporizhzhya y Donetsk es donde peor funciona.

▪ En Kiev, cerca de una cuarta parte de los habitantes de la capital siguen sin electricidad. La mayoría de la población dispone de calefacción y agua. Las autoridades tienen previsto introducir cortes de electricidad programados en la ciudad a partir del 27 de noviembre.

▪ Siguen produciéndose apagones de emergencia en la región de Odessa. Algunos habitantes de la región llevan tres o cuatro días sin recibir electricidad. En la propia Odessa, las autoridades prometen volver a los apagones programados a partir del lunes. Hay problemas con las comunicaciones móviles del operador Kyivstar. Los incendios en edificios de apartamentos y pisos son cada vez más frecuentes en la ciudad debido a los cortocircuitos.

▪ Las cosas están peor en la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Continúan los apagones de emergencia por falta de energía. En Dnipropetrovsk, la situación del agua, la electricidad y las comunicaciones móviles sigue siendo difícil. La mejor situación está en Kryvyy Rih: hay luz, calor y agua.

▪ Ternopil y la región han impuesto severas restricciones al suministro de electricidad a los abonados.
➖ Ivano-Frankivsk ha modificado sus horarios de apagón debido al aumento del consumo.
➖ La situación en la región de Lviv ha mejorado ligeramente: cerca de la mitad de los residentes tienen electricidad.
➖ En la región de Volyn, el 55% de los abonados dispone de electricidad.
➖ En Lutsk hay cortes de agua de emergencia.

▪ La parte de la región de Kherson controlada por Kiev ha sido conectada a la electricidad. Las instalaciones de infraestructuras críticas de Kherson son las primeras en recibir energía.

▪ Los tiempos de interrupción programados en la región de Vinnitsa se han multiplicado por 1,5. Tres distritos de la región de Vinnytsia están sufriendo cortes en las estaciones de bombeo debido a la inestabilidad del suministro eléctrico.

El tercer día después de los ataques a la infraestructura energética de Ucrania, las secuelas aún no han sido eliminadas. Los esfuerzos de los trabajadores de la energía han impedido el suministro de energía incluso en algunas instalaciones críticas, incluidas las logísticas.

Las consecuencias demuestran el efecto acumulativo de las anteriores. Cada una de ellas afectará cada vez más a la sostenibilidad del sistema energético ucraniano, hasta acabar con él.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

☣ *En otro escándalo del laboratorio biológico estadounidense*

Los colegas del canal Gene from the Tube han señalado que el tema de los biolaboratorios secretos vuelve a ser ampliamente discutido en los Estados Unidos en el contexto de los hechos recientemente descubiertos sobre el posible origen artificial del COVID-19.

Los republicanos y los medios de comunicación afines publicaron una pila de material que incluía correos electrónicos del epidemiólogo jefe de EE.UU., Anthony Fauci, en los que promovía la teoría de que el SARS-Cov-2 se había originado de forma natural a pesar de la gran cantidad de pruebas contradictorias.

Además, Fauci testificará ante el tribunal en una demanda presentada por los republicanos contra la administración de la Casa Blanca para el gobierno por estar supuestamente involucrado en presionar a los ejecutivos de los medios de comunicación social para censurar todos los informes no deseados sobre el origen del virus.

En medio de las noticias, los canales de telegramas extranjeros también han sacado a relucir otros proyectos biológicos estadounidenses, incluso en Ucrania.

▪ El canal estadounidense *Blood Meridian* recuerda que no es, ni mucho menos, la primera historia en la que se ve un vínculo entre el Partido Demócrata y los laboratorios biológicos. Especialmente cuando se descubrió una red de decenas de instalaciones en Ucrania que se empezó a trasladar urgentemente a otros países, incluyendo Asia Central. Es muy probable que los republicanos estén utilizando esta historia para poner a la opinión pública en contra de los demócratas.

▪ El canal *Juan Sinmiedo* cree que la evolución de la batalla política entre republicanos y demócratas podría ayudar a revelar de repente más detalles sobre los bioprogramas estadounidenses en todo el mundo, no sólo en Ucrania. Expresó su esperanza de que cuanta más gente sea consciente de los peligros de esta investigación, más presión ejercerá sobre sus gobiernos para que cierren estos laboratorios en su territorio.

▪ Los autores del canal *Donbass Devushka* se preguntan cómo, con este nivel de negligencia en el mantenimiento de los laboratorios, no se han filtrado hasta ahora patógenos especialmente peligrosos. Citan una investigación de Intercept basada en más de 5.500 páginas de documentos que revelaron muchos detalles curiosos sobre las condiciones de trabajo en los laboratorios del extranjero. Los periodistas escriben sobre equipos defectuosos, vasos derramados, roedores corriendo por el pasillo, etc.

▪ El Canal *SITREP* señala que una de las actividades clave de los centros extranjeros, además de estudiar los virus peligrosos para el ser humano, es la investigación del uso de armas biológicas y químicas contra las plantas. Con el telón de fondo de una crisis de cereales, el hipotético uso de estas armas para crear una hambruna en un solo país podría tener consecuencias mucho más nefastas que la filtración de un patógeno contagioso.

▪ En *Maple Chronicles* de Canadá nos recuerdan que este país también participa activamente en los programas biológicos de Ucrania y Asia Central, junto a Estados Unidos. Desde la década de 1990, los canadienses han participado activamente en la bioinvestigación en el Centro de Ciencia y Tecnología de Ucrania y, en 2015, invirtieron millones de dólares en la creación de un laboratorio biológico en Kirguistán.

▪ El periodista estadounidense Oliver Martin (*Оливер Мартин*) cree que es probable que Fauci se convierta en un "chivo expiatorio" para evitar que el escándalo vaya a más. El escándalo del biolaboratorio, que había sido ocultado con éxito ante la USSU en Ucrania, ha hecho demasiado daño al Pentágono y a la Casa Blanca. En esta situación, simplemente hay que encontrar a los culpables y entregarlos a los republicanos.

Sin embargo, los ciudadanos y funcionarios estadounidenses son muy conscientes de que la Casa Blanca no detendrá las biotecnologías, sino que creará una apariencia de su suspensión hasta que los periodistas se olviden de ello.

Por ello, es poco probable que las disputas políticas internas en Estados Unidos hagan que la delegación estadounidense se arrepienta en la conferencia de la CABT, que se inaugura el lunes en Ginebra. Es mucho más importante utilizar esta plataforma para demostrar de forma convincente al resto del mundo los peligros de los laboratorios biológicos secretos.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Entregas de armas y equipos militares occidentales a Ucrania

Los siguientes tipos de equipos y armas serán transferidos a Ucrania como parte de un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar y también está prevista su entrega:

▪ Bélgica
➖10 drones submarinos
➖2 laboratorios móviles

▪ Alemania
➖ munición para el MLRS MARS II
➖3 M1070 Semirremolques pesados Oshkosh
17 vehículos para la guardia de fronteras
➖1 carretilla elevadora
➖2 piezas de repuesto para la ametralladora pesada M2
➖24 Vehículos blindados de recuperación MG3
➖10 sensores antidrones
➖20 dispositivos especiales para la protección electrónica de drones
➖116 calentadores de campo

▪ Luxemburgo
➖6 Primoco One UAVs

▪ Noruega
➖1 SAU M109
➖20 mil piezas de repuesto para el M109
➖55 mil uniformes de invierno
➖55 mil vendas y botiquines individuales
➖30 mil radios de campo





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## wireless1980 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Mi vida vale más que defender a oligarcas como Zelensky o al Borbón. La suya me queda claro que no, que está por debajo de la vida de cualquier etnia que cita, al nivel de subhumano.



Defender a Zelensky? Te has confundido, es Putín el agresor. Se defienden de de Putin, no “defienden a Zelensky”. ¿Tantos meses y sigues sin enterarte de nada?


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pobre chaval, y puta vida. Sólo por ver la dessesperación de este chico y la de otros tantos, sus verdugos merecen la muerte por no ponerse a negociar y soslayar seguir causando miseria y muerte.
> Cualquier persona que se imagine a un hijo suyo en estas circunstancias se rebelaria contra la sociedad que lo permite. no se trata de guerra donde vienen a aniquilarte y se trata de supervivencia, Se trata de las tradicionales guerras donde el de abajo, el pobre, va a defender los intereses de sus elites y su "satus quo" su posicion hegemónica.



Llevas razón, hay que matar a putin...


----------



## Burbruxista (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> —Nuestro español bosteza.
> ¿Es hambre? ¿Sueño? ¿Hastío?
> Doctor, ¿tendrá el estómago vacío?
> —El vacío es más bien en la cabeza.
> ...



Pasaba por aquí y creo necesario recordarle que hace unos post acusaba ud a otros de superioridad moral. 
Pienso que debería analizar su post a la luz de ese criterio, pero igual estoy equivocado


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

*Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SSO durante la noche del 26 al 27 de noviembre de 2022*

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron ataques nocturnos contra posiciones enemigas en Staritsa, Strelechya, Krasnoye y Budarky.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron concentraciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en Kupiansk, Tabayivka y Krakhmalne.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron concentraciones de unidades ucranianas en Bajmut, Kleshcheyevka, Kurdyumivka y Yakovlevka.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Avdiyivka, Vodyane y Marinka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon con artillería de cañón edificios residenciales e instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Yasynuvata y Kashtanove.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra objetivos en Ugledar, Vremyivka y Novoukrainka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon un lugar de despliegue de las AFU en una empresa agrícola en las afueras de Zaporizhzhya y también atacaron posiciones enemigas en Poltavka, Dorozhnyanka y Malynivka.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó los emplazamientos enemigos en Marganets y Chervonohryhorivka, también resultó dañado un gasoducto.

Al mismo tiempo, los lugareños informaron por la mañana de los sonidos de las explosiones en Kryvyi Rih.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron las concentraciones de las AFU en Chornobayivka, Antonivka y Prydniprovske.

Por la noche, el enemigo atacó la infraestructura civil en la ciudad de Hola Prystan.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## arriondas (27 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Este es el espíritu y esto es lo que dan de si algunos cerebros (ver tuit abajo)...
> 
> Después de la corta campaña "quejque las trincheras ucranianas son hoteles de 4*, mientras las rusas son pocilgas de la 1a GM" (campaña que duro poco mas de 2 semanas, porque empezaron a aparecer videos de trincheras ucranianas que eran la misma puta mierda que las trincheras rusas, con la tropa con barro hasta el cogote y teniendo que dormir en esterillas de camping para no hacerlo sobre el fango), ahora lleha una nueva campaña: "quejque la hipotermia..."
> 
> ...



Saben qué clase de público tienen, y en consecuencia les ofrecen eso. Propaganda infantil por y para infantiles.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CIAlensky obligando a la juventud, que no quiere, a ir al matadero.
> Eso sí, no saldrán en tu tele.



No sé qué parte de etado de guerra y alistamiento obligatorio en país invadido no habéis entendido.


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pues al calvorota del Foro Economico Mundial...le mola el modelo chino.



ojo que como se presione demasiado a china y se empiece a tratar a los chinos con chinofobia se puede liar una muy gorda


----------



## Burbruxista (27 Nov 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Los pro reunificación con China arrasan en las elecciones locales de Taiwán:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ultimate (27 Nov 2022)

Ukraine is proud of its war crimes | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is




*Ucrania está orgullosa de sus crímenes de guerra* _ 
*por Batko Milacic para el blog Saker*

Ucrania y Estados Unidos fueron los dos únicos países del mundo que no votaron en la ONU la Resolución sobre la lucha contra la glorificación del nazismo, el neonazismo, la xenofobia y la intolerancia. Además, Ucrania ha incluido formaciones militares pronazis en el ejército regular, y todo esto conduce a la creación de una psicopatología colectiva.

Por lo tanto, el video de la ejecución de prisioneros de guerra rusos por parte de las tropas ucranianas, que circuló en los medios y las redes sociales, está lejos de ser la única grabación en video de crímenes de guerra por parte del ejército ucraniano.(1) Desde el comienzo de la guerra ruso-ucraniana. En la red han aparecido vídeos de prisioneros de guerra golpeados y despojados y de civiles sospechosos de colaborar con los rusos. Los registros de tortura también circularon ampliamente.

Sin embargo, lo que sorprende al público es que el Kyiv oficial promueve la violación de la Convención de Ginebra y no se preocupa por la promoción de los crímenes de guerra. ¿Cuáles son las razones de tal “violencia pública”, que compromete en gran medida tanto al ejército ucraniano como al propio presidente ucraniano Zelensky?

Es cierto que el ejército ruso en Ucrania también cometió algunos delitos, teniendo en cuenta que se trata de una formación armada de más de 200.000 personas. Sin embargo, la policía militar rusa tiene una disciplina férrea en este asunto, y tales cosas son severamente castigadas. Y tal orden proviene del Kremlin, porque el presidente Putin ha enfatizado públicamente en repetidas ocasiones que los rusos y los ucranianos son una sola nación. Y que el ejército ruso debe tener en cuenta no solo a los civiles ucranianos sino también a los soldados capturados.

Lo anterior puede ser confirmado por el hecho de que desde el comienzo del conflicto, un gran número de periodistas independientes han estado acompañando al ejército ruso e informando desde el frente. Debe enfatizarse aquí que la mayoría de los periodistas no son de Rusia sino de Occidente. Esto se evidencia por el hecho de que más de una vez, debido a que los periodistas filmaron y revelaron las posiciones del ejército ruso, hubo pérdidas de equipo en el ejército ruso.

Pero los rusos no se caracterizan por la crueldad. La principal diferencia entre los nacionalistas ucranianos y los combatientes rusos son las diferentes tradiciones culturales. En la brigada 80 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, formada en Lviv a partir de los nativos de Ucrania occidental, el personal se formó en el espíritu de las tradiciones de la clandestinidad ucraniana durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Recordemos que luego los partidarios de Stepan Bandera dispararon contra los activistas prosoviéticos y propolacos, incluidos médicos y maestros enviados al oeste de Ucrania, y también masacraron aldeas enteras judías y polacas.

En la mentalidad rusa, la burla y el maltrato de los presos es inaceptable. Puedes matar al enemigo, pero no torturarlo. Los rusos en su ideología siempre se han opuesto a los nazis alemanes con sus campos de concentración y cámaras de gas. Entonces, si alguien publicara un video de la tortura y el asesinato de soldados capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la audiencia rusa explotaría de indignación, reconociendo a los perpetradores de tales actos como criminales de guerra.

Sin embargo, la verdadera razón de la aparición de los videos de tortura ucranianos ni siquiera radica en la mentalidad diferente de los nacionalistas ucranianos y los rusos. De hecho, los propagandistas de Kiev dan luz verde deliberadamente a tales videos. Esto se hace principalmente para asustar a los soldados y reservistas rusos. Y el Kiev oficial no presta mucha atención a estos crímenes.

Tomemos, por ejemplo, el reciente crimen de guerra de Ucrania en Makiivka. El ejército ucraniano inmediatamente comenzó a afirmar que el video era un montaje y falso. Sin embargo, fueron los expertos occidentales quienes confirmaron la autenticidad del video y los medios occidentales ejercieron presión para iniciar una investigación.

Sin embargo, tal propaganda en video de la crueldad en realidad tiene un propósito mucho más serio. Su tarea principal es formar un sentimiento estable de odio entre los rusos y los residentes de Ucrania. Los residentes de la UE tienen poca idea de la mentalidad del ruso medio. El hecho es que muchos en Rusia consideran sinceramente que la guerra actual es civil. Casi todos los rusos tratan a los ucranianos como personas muy cercanas o como rusos del suroeste. La mitad de los habitantes de Ucrania tienen apellidos rusos, familiares en Rusia y utilizan el ruso como idioma principal. Sin embargo, cada uno de esos videos debería, según el plan de los propagandistas radicales de Kiev, cambiar cada vez más la mentalidad de los rusos. Deben odiar a todos los habitantes de Ucrania, dejar de tratarlos como “suyos” y reconocer que la reconciliación con Ucrania y una nueva reunificación con ella es imposible. La paz llegará tarde o temprano, pero una ola de acero de odio caerá entre la futura Ucrania y Rusia. Al mismo tiempo, el deseo de Rusia de castigar a los asesinos de prisioneros de guerra y civiles indefensos también impedirá el arreglo de las relaciones entre Moscú y Kyiv durante muchas décadas.

La línea de contacto militar entre Rusia y Ucrania se está alargando, tropas frescas y nuevas armas están llegando al frente de ambos lados. Obviamente, la ejecución en Makiivka no será el último video que demuestre el total desprecio de Kyiv por los “valores democráticos”, la Convención de Ginebra y los derechos humanos.

Sin embargo, lo que horroriza aún más a los observadores del conflicto en Ucrania es el hecho de que el ejército ucraniano tortura y mata a sus propios ciudadanos. Pudimos ver esto durante la incautación ucraniana de Izyum y Kherson. Después de lo cual, cientos de ciudadanos ucranianos simplemente desaparecieron, es decir, fueron liquidados por el SBU y el ejército ucraniano.

La pregunta se plantea involuntariamente: ¿necesita una Europa unida una Ucrania así, orgullosa de las masacres?_


----------



## Impresionante (27 Nov 2022)

Misiles rusos alcanzaron la ciudad de Kryvyi Rih
Esta mañana ha tenido lugar un ataque con misiles rusos que golpeó la ciudad de Kryvyi Rih, en la región de región de Dnipropetrovsk, en el sur de Ucrania. Dos cohetes destruyeron una instalación de infraestructura de transporte, segun dijo el gobernador militar Valentyn Resnichenko


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mis servidor DNS del PC es de virgin telco, no el de telefónica. a lo mejor es eso, no se.



paara nada yo tengo timofonica y veo sputnik


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

El enemigo ha vuelto a bombardear Donetsk desde la mañana. Hay víctimas y edificios dañados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Como consecuencia de los ataques con cohetes de esta mañana en Kryvyy Rih, las infraestructuras de transporte han sufrido graves daños. El tráfico ferroviario en Kryvyy Rih está suspendido indefinidamente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kreonte (27 Nov 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


>




Elecciones amañadas.


----------



## ROBOTECH (27 Nov 2022)

Esta página china es interesante para seguir actualizaciones de la guerra de Ucrania desde el punto de vista neutral de cara al público que sigue China:



https://www.cgtn.com/special/Latest-on-Russia-Ukraine-crisis.html




RESUMEN
- Más de 6 millones de personas siguen sin electricidad en Ucrania, la mitad del número cortado inicialmente por los ataques aéreos de Rusia el miércoles, dijo el viernes el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskyy.
- Rusia ha negado haber apuntado a Kyiv en la operación del miércoles.
- Ucrania ha anunciado el comienzo de la evacuación voluntaria de los residentes de la ciudad de Kherson, controlada por Kyiv, y sus alrededores.
- El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, dijo a CNN que está "seguro" de que tanto Hungría como Turquía ratificarán la adhesión de Finlandia y Suecia a la alianza.



LÍNEA DE TIEMPO (horario chino)


14:43, 27-nov-2022
*Explosiones reportadas en Kryvyi Rih y Zaporizhzhia*
Se escucharon explosiones en la ciudad de Kryvyi Rih y en la región de Zaporizhzhia, informó el domingo la agencia de noticias Ukrinform.



14:30, 27-nov-2022
*Putin promete priorizar la industria de defensa, Ucrania obtiene apoyo para su membresía en la UE y la OTAN*






El primer ministro belga Alexander De Croo (L) intercambia documentos con el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenskyy durante su reunión en Kyiv, Ucrania, el 26 de noviembre de 2022. /CFP

El presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, y el primer ministro belga, Alexander De Croo, firmaron el sábado una declaración de apoyo a la membresía de Ucrania en la Unión Europea y la OTAN durante la visita de trabajo de De Croo a Kyiv, informó CNN.
Zelenskyy agradeció a Bélgica por la declaración conjunta. Dijo que este documento atestigua el apoyo de Bélgica a nuestro movimiento hacia la membresía plena en la Unión Europea y la OTAN.

El presidente ucraniano también expresó su agradecimiento a Bélgica por "estar lista para proporcionar los generadores de energía necesarios y otros equipos que ahora son de vital importancia para la sociedad ucraniana" tras los cortes de energía en Ucrania tras los ataques con misiles rusos.

Sergey Kovalenko, director de operaciones de YASNO, que proporciona energía a Kyiv, dijo que la situación en la ciudad ha mejorado pero sigue siendo "bastante difícil". Indicó que los vecinos deben tener al menos cuatro horas de luz al día.
Zelenskyy criticó el viernes al alcalde de Kyiv por hacer lo que dijo que era un mal trabajo al establecer refugios de emergencia para ayudar a quienes no tenían electricidad ni calefacción después de los ataques rusos.






El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, pronuncia un discurso durante un evento en honor al 15.º aniversario de Rostec en el Rostec City Business Park en Moscú, Rusia, el 25 de noviembre de 2022. /CFP
El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, pidió el viernes a la corporación estatal Rostec que priorice los logros en la industria de defensa durante un evento en honor al 15º aniversario de la corporación estatal rusa de alta tecnología Rostec.
"Desde su fundación, Rostec ha sido responsable de desarrollar, producir y exportar productos de alta tecnología diseñados tanto para fines militares como civiles. No solo es necesario continuar con estos esfuerzos, sino también trabajar activamente en todas las áreas prometedoras que garantizan la soberanía tecnológica de Rusia". , dijo Putin.
(Con aportes de agencias)


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Lo inquietante no es eso, lo inquietante es que ahora en el mercado negro se eestá distribuyendo todo ese material de guerra. Porque pese a la intensidad de algunos compbates no creo que se hayan fundido todo ese material en menos de un año.



ya pero tu no te has comprado un T 62 o un AK ultimo modelo


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

El ferrocarril en Kryvyy Rih está completamente cerrado - autoridades locales

Tras los ataques rusos de esta mañana, el gauleiter de la administración militar de Krivoy Rog, Yevhen Sitnichenko, dijo que el ferrocarril había quedado fuera de servicio durante mucho tiempo. Kryvyi Rih es un importante centro de transporte a través del cual las tropas ucranianas se trasladan ahora probablemente desde Kherson hacia otra dirección.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ya se que no es el tema de este hilo, pero entresaco este párrafo que comparto 100%:
> 
> *"Lo de las penas de los violadores es una puta gilipollez, supongo que alguna coma mal redactada que esta siendo utilizada por el facherio que ocupa la mayoria de los puestos en la justicia donde la endogamia brutal. Afirmar que es con intención molesta a la inteligencia de cualquiera que tenga 2 dedos de frente".*
> 
> ...





Retrotraigamonos a lo que en el fondo piensa la izquierda, y a veces se les escapa por el piquito, en el fondo sobre las prisiones...y en el fondo sobre el imperio de la ley.

Ya esta el PARTIDO, y la MILITANCIA...que engullen y devoran a los tres poderes.

Para que leyes, cuando lo que debe haber son disposiciones internas...para que jueces cuando lo que debe haber son delegados del partido en cada distrito.

Para que estado...cuando es el partido el verdadero elemento, y unico, vertebrador de la sociedad...o lo que quede de ella.

Comprende querido, que a la minima que enseñe la patita Irena...sospechemos.

Ademas retroalimentan al liberar individuos de dudosa condicion moral, la tension social que generan los medios sobre el varon autoctono...

Concedenos que al menos son dudas...razonables. No por fachas, si no por conocer el paño y usar la cabeza mas que para peinarse.









El Gobierno inicia una campaña informativa para nacionalizar a violadores y pederastas extranjeros


Según Justicia, "los antecedentes pueden ser un problema a la hora de obtener la nacionalidad española, sacar o renovar permisos de residencia".




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

"Europa se enfrenta a una prolongada crisis energética y geopolítica", The Economist
Según los informes, la crisis debilitará a Gran Bretaña y amenazará su posición mundial.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé, tener el PCCh rigiendo tu vida no se lo deseo a nadie.



Mucho mejor tener a VonDerPollas, donde va a parar....


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Donbás y bombardea las posiciones de las AFU prácticamente a lo largo de toda la línea del frente - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen reagrupando tropas para reforzar las unidades en las direcciones de Liman, Avdeevka y Novopavlovsk.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas están concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en la ofensiva en las direcciones de Artemivsk, Avdiivka y Kupyansk.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron dos ataques con misiles contra instalaciones en Dnipropetrovsk y dispararon 38 proyectiles de MLRS contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## John Nash (27 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Donbás y bombardea las posiciones de las AFU prácticamente a lo largo de toda la línea del frente - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:
> 
> ▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen reagrupando tropas para reforzar las unidades en las direcciones de Liman, Avdeevka y Novopavlovsk.
> ▪ Las fuerzas rusas están concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en la ofensiva en las direcciones de Artemivsk, Avdiivka y Kupyansk.
> ...



La gran ofensiva rusa en Stalingrado tuvo lugar a finales de noviembre.


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> "Afortunadamente España tiene un alto margen de endeudamiento".
> Hay pocas sentencias en politica que se me hayan gravado a fuego tanto como esta...de Elena Salgado.



la cuestion es quien ha comprado nuestra deuda


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (27 Nov 2022)

Hoy me he topado con este artículo que es una muestra de lo fiera y temible que se ha vuelto la OTAN desde que ha abrazado, se le ha impuesto, el multiculturalismo y las despreciables ideologías del pensamiento débil 

La fragata noruega de 800 millones de euros que hundió su propia tripulación, 80% femenina, sin que hiciera falta arma enemiga alguna

Lo peor es que para enmascarar su incompetencia quisieron cargarle el mochuelo a Bazan

Accidente de buque de guerra noruego plantea interrogantes sobre las mujeres en las fuerzas armadas - The Week


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Defender a Zelensky? Te has confundido, es Putín el agresor. Se defienden de de Putin, no “defienden a Zelensky”. ¿Tantos meses y sigues sin enterarte de nada?



Lo mismo le digo. ¿De verdad todavia no se ha enterado de los 8 de guerra en el dombás y de que Ucrania no ha ehcho nada en Minsk ni ha celebrado referendums para evitar esta situación, sólo dedicarse a crear un muro de frotalezas preparandose para la guerra?¿Tambien ha estado aletargado a sabiendas del imperialismo occidental otánico-usano?


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Nov 2022)

Los espectadores condenan a Got Talent por politizar la actuación de Zlata: "Es lo más ruin que he visto en televisión"


Zlata Khomenko es una niña ucraniana de 8 años refugiada en España por la guerra que vive su país. En las audiciones de Got Talent, Edurne le dio el pase de oro por la emoción...




www.elmundo.es





Los medios siguen su carrera por ver quién es putilla aventajada y se ríe más de sus espectadores.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Llevas razón, hay que matar a putin...



Por mi que lo maten y a Zelensky y a todos los oligarcas de paso. Pero lo realmente importante es deletearle a usted que se va de cabeza a ignorados


----------



## wireless1980 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Lo mismo le digo. ¿De verdad todavia no se ha enterado de los 8 de guerra en el dombás y de que Ucrania no ha ehcho nada en Minsk ni ha celebrado referendums para evitar esta situación, sólo dedicarse a crear un muro de frotalezas preparandose para la guerra?¿Tambien ha estado aletargado a sabiendas del imperialismo occidental otánico-usano?



Jaaaaa. Todos los mantras otra vez bien recopilados. 

Te lo repito que no te enteras. Es Putin el que está invadiendo Ukrania. “Preparase para cosas” no nevaré a nadie. 
Pero que igualmente esos mantras falsos se caen inmediatamente cuando descubres que Rusia ha provocado mas daños y muerte en 8 meses que Ukrania en 8 años de preparaciones invent. 

Espabila que no estás en el bar.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí y creo necesario recordarle que hace unos post acusaba ud a otros de superioridad moral.
> Pienso que debería analizar su post a la luz de ese criterio, pero igual estoy equivocado



Evidentemente lo está. Pero el hlo no va de esto. Para puntualizar tiene los privados io el hilo referido. Y sí, está equivocado.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Jaaaaa. Todos los mantras otra vez bien recopilados.
> 
> Te lo repito que no te enteras. Es Putin el que está invadiendo Ukrania. “Preparase para cosas” no nevaré a nadie.
> Pero que igualmente esos mantras falsos se caen inmediatamente cuando descubres que Rusia ha provocado mas daños y muerte en 8 meses que Ukrania en 8 años de preparaciones invent.
> ...



su mantra : "Putin es el invasor" Por defender poblacion rusa en Ucrania
Usted si está en el bar


----------



## amcxxl (27 Nov 2022)

Etapa de aceptación.


¡La mitad de Europa arderá! ¡La mitad de América arderá! ¡Y seguiremos siendo la única superpotencia!


Hay miles de autos premium con matrículas ucranianas en Viena.
Los medios de comunicación ucranianos hablan de sus "refugiados" que viajan por Europa exclusivamente en coches de primera clase.
Los patriotas saben cómo salvar su propio pellejo


Zelensky en la cumbre de su "trimestre 95" anunció que "Ucrania tiene la intención de salvar a unos 5 millones de personas del hambre proporcionando alimentos a los países más vulnerables de África y Asia hasta finales de la primavera".
Esta perra decidió proporcionar pan a África y decidió organizar una hambruna para los residentes de Ucrania.


Nuestros tanques se apresuran a ayudar a su camarada, que perdió su oruga en una mina nazi


El cuerpo del luchador estadounidense de 24 años Joshua Jones, con el distintivo de llamada "Jesús", fue devuelto a Ucrania como parte de un intercambio de prisioneros a mediados de octubre. Fue liquidado en Kharkov Obl.
“Estoy orgulloso de mi hijo. Fue desinteresado al arriesgar su vida por un país con el que no tenemos conexión", dijo su madre.


Artyomovsk


Niña llora en cámara porque su novio nazi fue desnazificado en Ucrania
Bandera lo está esperando, este era su objetivo en la vida.


Pronto Khikhlov será follado en todos los rincones del mundo.
“Oficialmente no son bienvenidos aquí”: En Irlanda, los residentes salieron a protestar contra la colocación de refugiados ucranianos. El ministro de Integración de Irlanda, Roderick O'Gorman, y el ministro de Finanzas, Pascal Donohoe, se reunieron con residentes del área central de Dublín y dijeron que el alojamiento de refugiados


El video muestra todo lo que queda del campamento de mercenarios polacos en la región de Kharkiv en Ucrania.


.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y sin escupir vómitos ni señalar nucas  , con las que tanto les gusta rellenar cunetas a algunos



Como señalaban las 13 rojas???
Has leido el sumario???

Es muy dificil razonar con quienes rechazan la razon y la logica. No hay, no habia dos tipos de ciudadanos...ni dos tipos de legitimidades o deslegitimidades...

Habia una republica en derribo...todos empujaban los puntales...el imperio de la ley dejo de existir...para alborozo de muchos...rojos, azules y mediopelo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Como señalaban las 13 rojas???
> Has leido el sumario???
> 
> Es muy dificil razonar con quienes rechazan la razon y la logica. No hay, no habia dos tipos de ciudadanos...ni dos tipos de legitimidades o deslegitimidades...
> ...



¿Quieres decir "en derribo" quizás como esta democracia del R78 para algunos en el pasado o incluso en el presente?

Y disculpe pero si usted tiene dudas acerca de la legitimidad de un gobierno elegido por la urnas y de una democracia constitucional frente a un golpe de Estado con sus indeseables consecuencias, ustd tiene un problema cultural, ético, social, antropológico y psiquiátrico.


----------



## EGO (27 Nov 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Espero que seas un troll. Porque si no...El nivel de obtusidad mental*, nula capacidad de comprensión de la realida*d e incultura son de récord.



¿Un putincel hablando de comprension de la realidad?

Me descojono de ti,macaco.

_"Rusia no va a invadir Ucrania.Es propaganda otanica

Kiev caera en 3 dias.

Ya han tomado Jarkov

es solo un redespliegue tactico.

Izium no caera.

Jerson sera Stalingrado para los ucranianos.

500.000 rusos van a lanzar una ofensiva en enero."





_


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (27 Nov 2022)

Un pregunta que me hago y espero alguien cualificado pueda responderme

¿Como se aseguran en países como Rusia o Ucrania que el agua no se congele en las cañerias. 

Supongo que en gran medida estas estarán bien aisladas térmicamente, especialmente en las acometidas principales
Y supongo que en los edificios en gran medida el propio calor interior evita que se congelen

Pero no tengo claro si toman alguna medida para mantener el agua a menos de 0 grados mientras circula, o para asegurar la circulación de la misma evitando que se estanque, y como puede afectar la falta de energía a las infraestructuras de agua corriente. 









La España que perdimos


¿Cómo sería España si las imposiciones ideológicas y los intereses espurios de los grupos de interés no hubieran reducido su crecimiento?



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Jaleando a una fascista mussoliniana, digno de tí.



Tu has jaleado cosas peores aqui...y aqui estas...te escuchamos...en tus momentos de fanatismo...y en tus momentos de lucidez.

Te quitaron la razon con lo de que seriamos comunistas por cojones...asumelo.

Nadie tiene la verdad absoluta...mucho menos vosotros. Habra que buscar puntos de entendimiento para el nuevo orden MULTIPOLAR.

No vamos a sustituir una dictadura por otra ZHU. Deberias entenderlo de una vez.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Por mi que lo maten y a Zelensky y a todos los oligarcas de paso. Pero lo realmente importante es deletearle a usted que se va de cabeza a ignorados



Tienes la piel muy fina, me puedes comer la polla de camino.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Tienes la piel muy fina, me puedes comer la polla de camino.



Y tú la fina la polla y podrida la sesera A.T,P.C.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir "en derribo" quizás como esta democracia del R78 para algunos en el pasado o incluso en el presente?
> 
> Y disculpe pero si usted tiene dudas acerca de la legitimidad de un gobierno elegido por la urnas y de una democracia constitucional frente a un golpe de Estado con sus indeseables consecuencias, ustd tiene un problema cultural, antropológico y psiquiátrico.



Castles in the wind...

Hablas del sexo de los angeles. No hay ningun partido golpista hoy dia...como los hubo durante la segunda republica, desde luego que no...

No divagues..."Carmen, por favor...".


----------



## alnitak (27 Nov 2022)

Alguien puede mandarlo al llatzeŕ , al lucas o al chulilla

Son los.mas patetico de el twitch.. menuda banda de calvos


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mucho mejor tener a VonDerPollas, donde va a parar....



Eso no lo discuto, pero se puede vivir sin VonDerPollas ni el oso Yogui. Tus amigos taiwaneses, o antes en HK, viven muy bien sin ninguno de los dos.


----------



## Praktica (27 Nov 2022)

*Alertas aéreas en Ucrania: objetivos en Kryvyy Rih y Zaporizhzhya atacados*
Hoy, 10:21


https://topwar.ru/205799-vozdushnaja-trevoga-na-ukraine-porazheny-obekty-v-krivom-roge-i-zaporozhe.html


tr dee

*Las tropas rusas han reanudado hoy domingo los ataques contra instalaciones críticas en Ucrania.* Las sirenas antiaéreas suenan en varias regiones del este y centro de Ucrania, reportan medios ucranianos.

*Por el momento, se han declarado alertas aéreas en las regiones ucranianas de Poltava, Dnipropetrovsk, Cherkasy y Kirovohrad, así como en la región de Zaporizhzhya. Se ha informado de ataques a Kryvyi Rih, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, y de que una instalación de infraestructura de esa localidad ha sido golpeada, *lo que aún no está claro. Las autoridades de la ciudad confirman la llegada, pero no revelan dónde impactó el misil, mientras que ayer mismo dijeron que habían conseguido hacer frente a las secuelas de los ataques anteriores y que por fin tenían electricidad.

*Al mismo tiempo, los testigos presenciales informan de dos explosiones, no de una. No se sabe con qué medios se produjeron los alcances: podrían haber sido misiles de crucero o drones Geranium. *En Krivoy Rog, tras el ataque ataque con cohetes, se ordenó permanecer en refugios, dijo el jefe de la administración civil-militar local, Oleksandr Vilkul.

Y el jefe de la región de Dnipropetrovsk, Valentin Reznichenko,* informa de que un misil ruso impactó en una instalación de infraestructura de transporte, probablemente un nudo ferroviario.

De Zaporizhzhya también han llegado informes de una serie de explosiones*, con los residentes locales informando en los tablones de anuncios, pero por el momento no hay informes oficiales. Desde Poltava, se informa de una alerta de ataque aéreo, pero no hay información sobre explosiones.

*Ayer sábado, nuestras fuerzas atacaron las provincias de Kharkiv, Poltava y Dnipropetrovsk, y las infraestructuras críticas de la propia Dnipropetrovsk. Además, la defensa aérea ucraniana no percibió la llegada y las sirenas antiaéreas no se activaron hasta que se oyó la explosión.*


----------



## cebollin-o (27 Nov 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Etapa de aceptación.
> 
> 
> ¡La mitad de Europa arderá! ¡La mitad de América arderá! ¡Y seguiremos siendo la única superpotencia!
> ...



¿Por qué escriben "luchador" donde debería poner "mercenario"?


----------



## Argentium (27 Nov 2022)

Ya no pueden tapar el sol con la mano, deben tener encuestas donde la dirigencia europea queda como lo que es... 

*Un alto funcionario europeo explotó contra EE.UU. y lanzó una grave acusación sobre Biden*
A nueve meses de iniciada la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, *un alto funcionario europeo reveló que “muchos están furiosos” con la administración de Joe Biden y acusan al presidente de haber hecho una fortuna con el enfrentamiento bélico, *mientras que el resto de los países de la Unión Europea sufren.

La importante fuente consultada por _POLITICO_, que no reveló su nombre, dijo_: “_El hecho es que, si miran bien todo lo que está ocurriendo, el país que más se está beneficiando de esta guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania es Estados Unidos. Esto se debe a que vende más gasolina y a precios más altos, y porque vende más armas”.

El “explosivo” comentario *se produce en el marco de la posible implementación de una ley para la reducción de la inflación en EE.UU.*, proyecto que podría derivar en una guerra comercial con Europa. Según testimonios obtenidos por el medio, tanto ministros como diplomáticos se manifestaron en contra de la medida.

El mayor punto de tensión en las últimas semanas estuvo vinculado con subsidios e impuestos ecológicos que Biden quiere impulsar y* amenazan con destruir las industrias europeas*. A pesar de las objeciones formales de Europa, Washington hasta ahora no mostró señales de querer dar marcha atrás.


----------



## mendi lerendi (27 Nov 2022)

Quién lo iba a decir: Irán con sus misiles de medio alcance y Corea del Norte (con la tecnología misilística) Salvando los muebles a Rusia. En la próxima votación de la ONU que aprueben las sanciones a estos dos países con el voto ruso:

*Venta de Fateh-110 a Rusia: por qué este misil balístico de Irán es perfecto para usar en Ucrania*






Venta de Fateh-110 a Rusia: por qué este misil balístico de Irán es perfecto para usar en Ucrania


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com






*ÚLTIMA ACTUALIZACIÓN EL *JUEVES 24 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2022 15:00







Según se informa, se espera que las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia reciban pronto los misiles balísticos iraníes Fateh-110 de corto alcance y el derivado de alcance extendido de la clase, el Zolfaghar, que proporcionan complementos más livianos y menos costosos al arsenal limitado de Rusia de misiles balísticos tácticos Iskander-M que se han utilizado. extensamente en el conflicto.

Ambos misiles iraníes han sido ampliamente probados en combate contra objetivos en Irak y Siria, incluidos no solo grupos insurgentes, sino también en el caso de Zolfaghar, una base militar estadounidense en enero de 2020 como parte de un ataque que causó más de 100 bajas estadounidenses. Ambos misiles han demostrado un alto grado de precisión, aunque ninguno tiene las trayectorias semibalísticas avanzadas o las velocidades de impacto hipersónico del Iskander. Dado que el ejército ruso construyó su arsenal de misiles balísticos tácticos con la guerra contra la OTAN en mente, su arsenal no es adecuado para emprender el tipo de campaña sostenida contra fuerzas de infantería en masa muy numerosas y relativamente prescindibles como las que ha confiado Ucrania, que han continuado superar en número a la infantería rusa en el teatro varias veces.

El problema se ha visto exacerbado por el hecho de que Rusia ha tratado de conservar una parte significativa de sus arsenales de misiles para mantener una capacidad de combate viable contra la OTAN. El arsenal de misiles de Irán, por el contrario, que incluye muchas veces más clases de misiles, incluidos un gran número de diseños de bajo costo relativamente prescindibles, es potencialmente ideal para las necesidades actuales de Rusia.

El Fateh-110 tiene un alcance de activación de 300 km y entró en servicio por primera vez en 2002, cuatro años antes que el Iskander. Fue solo en 2010 que el alcance del misil se extendió a 300 km, con variantes originales que tenían un alcance de 200 km. Según se informa, el programa de misiles aprovechó en gran medida las tecnologías de Corea del Norte que se transfirieron a Irán como parte de un acuerdo de producción de licencia para el misil balístico Hwasong-6, que tiene un alcance de 500 km y se fabricó en Irán como Shahab-2. Una mejora notable del Fateh-110 con respecto al diseño original coreano es el uso de un compuesto de combustible sólido, que permite que los misiles se almacenen completamente llenos de combustible y, por lo tanto, se disparen mucho más rápido. El misil ha demostrado una precisión muy alta y utiliza navegación por satélite y terminal electroóptico.

Se ha exportado a Siria y a la milicia libanesa Hezbolá, que lucharon junto a las fuerzas rusas como parte de los esfuerzos de contrainsurgencia en Siria desde 2015. Una versión de alcance extendido del misil, el Fateh-313, también está en servicio iraní y podría verse exportaciones a Rusia en el futuro, aunque con objetivos más lejanos en el oeste de Ucrania que están mucho mejor protegidos por defensas aéreas, el valor de dicho misil puede ser más limitado.

El Zolfaghar entró en servicio en el arsenal iraní en 2017 y cuenta con un rango de ataque de 700 km que lo convertiría en el misil lanzado desde tierra de mayor alcance en el arsenal ruso, aparte de los misiles balísticos intercontinentales estratégicos. El misil se beneficia notablemente de la capacidad de separarse en su fase intermedia, lo que lo hace significativamente más difícil de interceptar. Una variante de alcance extendido del misil, el Dezful, se presentó en 2019 con un alcance de 1000 km, aunque sigue sin estar claro si se ha puesto en servicio de forma generalizada o si se ha ofrecido a Rusia.

Se espera que Rusia adquiera el Fateh-110 en cantidades mucho mayores que los misiles de otras clases, ya que se espera que su corto alcance sea más que suficiente para alcanzar objetivos clave en gran parte de Ucrania para ataques masivos de precisión. Dado que los funcionarios iraníes han destacado que el arsenal de misiles del país ha crecido tanto que crea problemas de almacenamiento, la alta demanda rusa de misiles que complementa sus adquisiciones masivas de drones iraníes podría disminuir rápidamente estas reservas y generar más pedidos para la industria de misiles iraní.

Los drones Shahed 136 de Irán ya han tenido un gran impacto en Ucrania, y el Fateh-110 y posiblemente sus derivados de rango extendido podrían muy pronto cambiar el rumbo de la guerra en mayor medida a favor de Rusia.

El crecimiento de las exportaciones de armas iraníes a Rusia se ha producido notablemente cuando se espera que disminuyan los suministros de armas estadounidenses a Ucrania debido a las crecientes presiones sobre las capacidades productivas limitadas y el agotamiento de las reservas de armas del país.


----------



## Yomateix (27 Nov 2022)

Mientras en Kiev donde vive la gente con pasta (esa que salía en discotecas de fiesta durante la guerra mientras otros combatían) todo está bien, lo que pase en el resto del país ya.....

*La mayor parte de los residentes de Kiev vuelven a tener luz y agua*
La mayor parte de los residentes de Kiev ya vuelven a tener acceso al suministro eléctrico y al resto de servicios básicos, informó esa mañana la administración militar de la capital ucraniana.

"En la capital, la electricidad, el agua, la calefacción y las comunicaciones *han sido restablecidas casi por completo*", informó la institución a través de su cuenta de Telegram, informa Efe.


----------



## McNulty (27 Nov 2022)

alnitak dijo:


> Alguien puede mandarlo al llatzeŕ , al lucas o al chulilla
> 
> Son los.mas patetico de el twitch.. menuda banda de calvos



A mi también me sorprendieron esas declaraciones. Y no lo está diciendo un don nadie.

El Chulilla es un descojone de lo humilladito que va, cada Domingo dice que a Rusia se le han acabado los misiles y la munición, y cada lunes siguiente Rusia tira 200 misiles.


----------



## Yomateix (27 Nov 2022)

Y eso que ellos aún se llevan una parte del pastel vendiendonos gas un 50% más caro y armas. Pero en Europa que no solo están inyectando millones y armas, si no que además se han quedado para siempre sin su suministrador barato de petroleo y gas.....Pero en Europa encantados porque les importa más hacer amistad con EEUU que sus propios ciudadanos y a los políticos les da igual cuanto suba el coste de la vida porque ellos nunca van a tener problemas económicos (y a los que mandan les pagan vivienda, coches oficiales....incluso la comida, que le pregunten a Pedro Sánchez que ha duplicado el gasto a 40.000e solo en el Fálcon)

*Pedro Baños: "Empieza a haber un gran cansancio con la guerra en Ucrania*
"Empieza a haber *un gran cansancio con la guerra en Ucrania*, sobre todo en Estados Unidos", sin olvidar las sensaciones negativas que está experimentando una "vieja Europa, que se está quedando obsoleta", afirma el coronel y analista de seguridad español Pedro Baños, en una entrevista con Efe.

"En nueve meses de guerra en Ucrania, *EEUU podría haber gastado más de 90.000 millones de dólares"* en ayuda militar al ejército ucraniano. "Esta cifra supone el 10% de su presupuesto de defensa", y aun *no se ven resultados muy concretos*, sostiene el analista, coronel de Infantería en la reserva y diplomado de Estado Mayor.

Todo ello, afirma, está generando una sensación de hastío en la opinión pública estadounidense, a la cual no es ajeno el Partido Republicano, con sus reticencias y críticas al modo en que está gestionando esta situación la administración demócrata que preside Joe Biden.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Castles in the wind...
> 
> Hablas del sexo de los angeles. No hay ningun partido golpista hoy dia...como los hubo durante la segunda republica, desde luego que no...
> 
> No divagues..."Carmen, por favor...".



He hecho alusión a Armada y Tejero , no es divagación, ocurrió realmente, ustd no abia nacido  . Hoy en dia "hay lo que hay"


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Este es el espíritu y esto es lo que dan de si algunos cerebros (ver tuit abajo)...
> 
> Después de la corta campaña "quejque las trincheras ucranianas son hoteles de 4*, mientras las rusas son pocilgas de la 1a GM" (campaña que duro poco mas de 2 semanas, porque empezaron a aparecer videos de trincheras ucranianas que eran la misma puta mierda que las trincheras rusas, con la tropa con barro hasta el cogote y teniendo que dormir en esterillas de camping para no hacerlo sobre el fango), ahora lleha una nueva campaña: "quejque la hipotermia..."
> 
> ...



Este William Payne es gilipollas, había que decirlo y se ha dicho.

Los ucras se calientan mediante estufas cuanticas...


----------



## ROBOTECH (27 Nov 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Ambos misiles iraníes han sido ampliamente probados en combate contra objetivos en Irak y Siria, incluidos no solo grupos insurgentes, sino también en el caso de Zolfaghar, una base militar estadounidense
> 
> El arsenal de misiles de Irán, por el contrario, que incluye muchas veces más clases de misiles, incluidos un *gran número de diseños de bajo costo* relativamente prescindibles, es potencialmente ideal para las necesidades actuales de Rusia.
> 
> ...




Te cito algunas frases que son BRUTALES para que nadie se las pierda.
Irán se ha ganado a pulso el acceso a BRICS y SCO...


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Nov 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Un pregunta que me hago y espero alguien cualificado pueda responderme
> 
> ¿Como se aseguran en países como Rusia o Ucrania que el agua no se congele en las cañerias.
> 
> ...



Primero protección y segundo no dejar los grifos cerrados nunca, el tramo en donde se puede helar es el que esta en el aire o a la vista, la parte subterránea queda protegida por la tierra y no se llega a helar siempre que haya circulación y el poco tramo donde las tuberías están al aire si se mantiene la circulación tampoco se hielan.

Para agua estática normalmente la gente cree que se hiela a 0ºC, pero puede llegar a -5ºC, "agua superenfriada" dejando aparte las sales que actúan como anticongelante, un pequeño golpe la congela, el agua en movimiento impide que se formen cristales lo suficientemente grandes para iniciar un proceso de congelación.

Agua superenfriada estática y golpe, eso puede pasar en lagos y lagunas, de repente son agua y al instante son hielo.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> He hecho alusión a Armada y Tejero , no es divagación, ocurrió realmente, ustd no abia nacido  . Hoy en dia "hay lo que hay"



Si habia nacido si...pero supuse que ibas mas alla...

Estais muy alterados con el lenguaje "golpista" de Abascal y los suyos...ultimamente.

Castillos en el aire...


----------



## arriondas (27 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A mi también me sorprendieron esas declaraciones. Y no lo está diciendo un don nadie.
> 
> El Chulilla es un descojone de lo humilladito que va, cada Domingo dice que a Rusia se le han acabado los misiles y la munición, y cada lunes siguiente Rusia tira 200 misiles.



Van a saber más los jefes de Estado Mayor del Pentágono que un licenciado en sociología o un politólogo que está sacando un doctorado... A ver qué se ha creído el Milley este.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

Fortificaciones antitanques instaladas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las calles de Bakhmut.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

⚡El parlamento iraní aprobó la entrada del país en la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai. Una formalidad pero no obstante un paso importante en el desarrollo de la OCS. Bielorrusia y varios otros estados asiáticos también están en proceso de unirse a la OCS.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Saben qué clase de público tienen, y en consecuencia les ofrecen eso. Propaganda infantil por y para infantiles.



Ni eso. Muchos son imbeciles que sienten que se les esta haciendo caso en Twitter por ser pro-Zelenski. Hay uno con un apellido raro, que parece griego o algo así, el es americano, que postea autenticas aberraciones intelectuales en al menos 3 tuits de cada 5. Subnormalidades profundas sin mas. Pero como la basca NAFO lo ha acogido en su seno, el tío anda mas contento que si le hubiesen regalado un carnet de vaciado de huevos diario...

Massaro es subnormal, pero cobra. La gran mayoría son TAN subnormales como Massaro (ojo, el 75-80% del movimiento NAFO en Twitter es no-humano, con lo que tampoco es que estemos hablando de millones de subnormales enloqueciendo mientras pican tiuits), pero además NO cobran  menos mal que se sienten heroes...


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

⚡El ferrocarril en Krivoy Rog no funcionará durante mucho tiempo debido a un ataque con misiles en la infraestructura. Así lo anunció el director de la administración militar de la ciudad, Yevgeny Sitnichenko.

Según él, los trabajos para restaurar el enlace de transporte serán "grandes, largos y significativos".


----------



## Honkler (27 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Mientras en Kiev donde vive la gente con pasta (esa que salía en discotecas de fiesta durante la guerra mientras otros combatían) todo está bien, lo que pase en el resto del país ya.....
> 
> *La mayor parte de los residentes de Kiev vuelven a tener luz y agua*
> La mayor parte de los residentes de Kiev ya vuelven a tener acceso al suministro eléctrico y al resto de servicios básicos, informó esa mañana la administración militar de la capital ucraniana.
> ...



Ya sabemos donde deben caer los pepinos el lunes


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

*Detenida la ofensiva de la brigada extranjera de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Svatovo:* detalles

Del 25 al 27 de noviembre las fuerzas ucranianas planearon lanzar una gran ofensiva en Svatov en el que sería el sexto gran ataque en Kuzemovka. Cinco ataques realizados previamente fueron repelidos por las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia desde posiciones preparadas en la línea defensiva de Svatov, por lo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estaban acumulando una gran fuerza de ataque para un nuevo intento.

Según Military Chronicle a mediados de noviembre el equipo de intercepción de radio y reconocimiento en la región de Jarkov registró la reunión de un grupo de ataque constituido en personal militar extranjero. Entre ellos se encontraban ex soldados de los ejércitos bosnio y albanés, así como soldados de la 2ª división de infantería "Getika" y la 2ª brigada de montaña "Sarmizegetusa" de Rumania.

Al mando de estas unidades se encontraban los oficiales polacos que llegaron de Rzeszow y que anteriormente habían servido en la brigada 21 de los fusileros de Podhale.

Después de la identificación de un campamento junto con almacenes de armas y municiones, se lanzó un ataque con misiles en la ubicación de la misma en el pueblo de Velikie Khutor, región de Jarkov. De los 970 mercenarios que se encontraban en el campamento, varios centenares resultaron eliminados y gravemente heridos.

Según Military Chronicle se suponía que los mercenarios que fueron atacados en la región de Jarkov reforzarían el grupo ofensivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona de Berestovaya-Kuzemovka.

La eliminación de mercenarios extranjeros obligó al comando ucraniano a transferir las reservas operativas de la brigada aeromóvil 81 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la brigada de artillería de cohetes Sumy 27 con RM-70 MLRS checos, así como una compañía mixta de la brigada 17 de la Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con tanques T-72AMT y T-72M1R, anteriormente desplegados en Jerson.

Suscríbete a Crónica Militar


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Si habia nacido si...pero supuse que ibas mas alla...
> 
> Estais muy alterados con el lenguaje "golpista" de Abascal y los suyos...ultimamente.
> 
> Castillos en el aire...



¿Alterados? Con esos nuevos bufones ya no hace fralta ver el intermedio: "fascistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas, herederosn del reeeeeeeeeeeeegimen" "semoh superioreh" semoh loh mejoreh" que dice el macho alfa y el "guapo" JAJAJAJAJAJJ el que tiene los mejores genes


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

Un notable ataque con misiles por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas fue lanzado hoy en Krivoy Rog, como resultado del cual la infraestructura ferroviaria resultó gravemente dañada.
Aparentemente este ataque es de carácter preventivo y destinado a interrumpir el despliegue de la brigada de tanques 17, que es solo una parte de la agrupación de tropas ucranianas en el margen derecho del Dniéper.
Por lo tanto se observa claramente que era posible evitar el despliegue de la fuerza de ataque en Zaporizhia o interrumpir la transferencia de refuerzos serios a la línea del frente en el Donbass.
Al mismo tiempo el cruce ferroviario principal, a través de Dnepropetrovsk, continúa funcionando y sería muy conveniente dejarlo fuera de servicio.


----------



## Burbruxista (27 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Europa se enfrenta a una prolongada crisis energética y geopolítica", The Economist
> Según los informes, la crisis debilitará a Gran Bretaña y amenazará su posición mundial.
> 
> 
> ...



Qué cabrones. No, el mundo no, de hecho Rusia lleva más de una década intentando lo contrario. Lo que está dejando a Europa atrás es la traición de la política europea, conclusión evidente a la vista de sus decisiones, ya que la otra opción, que sean tan absolutamente ineptos e incompetentes como para tomar todas las decisiones equivocadas, es imposible.

Pd. Desde que el Parlamento Europeo ha definido a Rusia como estado terrorista, no vuelvo a verter una opinión relacionada con el tema salvo bajo el efecto de psicotrópicos. De hecho, me he desayunado hace poco una tortilla de monguis.


----------



## Burbruxista (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Evidentemente lo está. Pero el hlo no va de esto. Para puntualizar tiene los privados io el hilo referido. Y sí, está equivocado.



Por supuesto, no esperaba otra conclusión.


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Como señalaban las 13 rojas???
> Has leido el sumario???
> 
> Es muy dificil razonar con quienes rechazan la razon y la logica. No hay, no habia dos tipos de ciudadanos...ni dos tipos de legitimidades o deslegitimidades...
> ...



empiezo a sospechar donde han terminado los coches de lujo robados en europa ummmm


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2022)

Hoy los ruskis se han cargado la estación ferroviaria de Krivoy Rog. Poco a poco empieza a entrar la sabiduría en sus cabezas. Putin terminará claudicando con @delhierro y volando los puentes.


----------



## wireless1980 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> su mantra : "Putin es el invasor" Por defender poblacion rusa en Ucrania
> Usted si está en el bar



Putin no está defendiendo a ninguna población Rusa. Son Ukranianos. Joder que mal vas. 
Pero además, los está masacrando! No gracias, no me salves.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Nov 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Putin no está defendiendo a ninguna población Rusa. Son Ukranianos. Joder que mal vas.
> Pero además, los está masacrando! No gracias, no me salves.



Esta gente actúa a base de mantras, cuando respondes con algo te sacan el argumentario completo..


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Nov 2022)

*La próxima semana va a ser difícil". Los ucranianos fueron advertidos sobre la amenaza de nuevos ataques terroristas por parte de la Federación Rusa.*
KYIV, DOMINGO 27 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2022 12:10 P.M

Las tropas rusas pueden realizar nuevos ataques terroristas contra las instalaciones de energía la próxima semana. Por lo tanto, se les pide a los ucranianos que se ocupen de los suministros de alimentos y agua, carguen los bancos de energía y encuentren el "Punto de invencibilidad" más cercano. 

rbc.ua


----------



## Charidemo (27 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Van a saber más los jefes de Estado Mayor del Pentágono que un licenciado en sociología o un politólogo que está sacando un doctorado... A ver qué se ha creído el Milley este.



Chulilla es Dr. en antropología pero, en mi opinión, parece que su capacidad observadora (clave en un científico aunque sea humanista) desaparece en cuanto esa observación implica revisarse sus sesgos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Nov 2022)

*El ultimátum presentado a la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bajmut no es cierto*
Hoy, 12:28


............Cabe señalar que los combatientes de PMC "Wagner" están luchando por la ciudad. Al mismo tiempo, según el texto del ultimátum, supuestamente presentado por el “comando del grupo rodeado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania” en Bajmut, su tiempo expira “a las 06:00 am del 27 de noviembre”, hora local.

Sin embargo, según el canal GRAY ZONE Telegram (más de 424.000 suscriptores), que está asociado con Wagner PMC, los informes sobre el ultimátum no son ciertos. Fueron lanzados por los servicios especiales ucranianos y provocadores disfrazados de redes sociales rusas. La nota establece que la situación operativa en el área es "mutuamente difícil": hay una "picadora de carne", es decir, se están llevando a cabo bases de datos intensivas


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Nov 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Ojalá colapse ese shithole de cucarachas comunistas de mierda y se balcanice en 50 estados.



bueno, es lo que pretendieron después de la guerra del opio. 

Es lo que hicieron con el imperio español y el imperio otomano. La supremacía mundial es una lucha en la que solo puede quedar uno.

No destruyeron el imperio Chino porque a cambio entregaron toda la plata que habían acumulado gracias al comercio en décadas anteriores, a esa organización supranacional liderada por judíos que se reparten entre Inglaterra, Estados Unidos y otras partes del mundo . Gracias a un diplomático europeo que trabajaba para el gobierno chino, se evitó la desintegración de ese conjunto de países con infinidad de idiomas y etnias con ojos achinados. 

Básicamente está sucediendo lo mismo. Occidente debe mucha pasta a los chinos productores de mercancías y está buscando la fórmula para volver a saquearlos. La diferencia es que ahora Xi Jinping tiene bombas nucleares y está dispuesto a defenderse 









China "nunca volverá a ser sometida": Xi Jinping en el centenario del PCCh


China celebró el centenario del nacimiento del Partido Comunista Chino (PCCh) con un acto de conmemoración en el que el dirigente del país, Xi Jinping, ofreció un discurso de más de una hora en el que…




www.france24.com














Siglo de la humillación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













El 'siglo de la humillación' como construcción nacional e identitaria de China - Descifrando la Guerra


¿Quieres participar en nuestra nueva campaña de Goteo.org? Ayúdanos a crear un medio independiente. Cualquier aportación será bienvenida.




www.descifrandolaguerra.es


----------



## chafamandurrias (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Retrotraigamonos a lo que en el fondo piensa la izquierda, y a veces se les escapa por el piquito, en el fondo sobre las prisiones...y en el fondo sobre el imperio de la ley.
> 
> Ya esta el PARTIDO, y la MILITANCIA...que engullen y devoran a los tres poderes.
> 
> ...



A los que ocupan el poder en este momento solo les interesa la "voluntad popular" que se expresó en las últimas elecciones y que está a punto de caducar. Yo les recomiendo que usando de la voluntad popular hagan sus escaños en el Congreso vitalicios y hareditarios.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Nov 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Los musulmanes en Georgia no pasan del 10% y se concentran en Adjaria (la costa de la ciudad turística de Batumi), al lado de Turquía. Sí es cierto que en un valle de Khaketi el 75% son de origen checheno y sunnitas, pero poco más hay. Luego hay unos cuantos chiítas sueltos cerca de Azerbaidjan, pero pocos, la verdad. El grueso, ya digo, está junto a Turquía y creo que son turcófilos. No veo a Kadyrov rascando mucho de ahí.



Es geoestrategia, da igual que en el este de Georgia la poblacion musulmana sea una minoria, cortas la ruta de los oleoductos azeries y de asia central, enlazas con armenia, adquiriendo frontera terreste, si Kadirov asienta colonos chechenos, veteranos de guerra o parte de la diaspora chechena, los cristianos georgianos desaparecen y se van a Tiflis voluntariamente, no aguantarian a los nuevos señores feudales.


----------



## Martok (27 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Erre que erre:
> 
> *Reino Unido dice que Putin se está quedando sin misiles
> Lo afirmó el ministro de Defensa británico. Las hipótesis que manejan del conflicto bélico.*
> ...



El tonto sigue la linde y cuando la linde se acaba el tonto sigue.


----------



## Honkler (27 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hoy los ruskis se han cargado la estación ferroviaria de Krivoy Rog. Poco a poco empieza a entrar la sabiduría en sus cabezas. Putin terminará claudicando con @delhierro y volando los puentes.



@delhierro fichaje estrella próximamente en el alto mando ruso


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Nov 2022)

4

Se habla de muerte fulminante por envenenamiento y que los EEUU estan detras del magnicidio, es un aviso para Lukashenko, huele a azufre, los anglosionistas han estado ahi.

TALLIN, Estonia (AP) — El ministro de Exteriores de Bielorrusia, Vladimir Makei, un estrecho aliado del presidente Alexander Lukashenko, ha muerto a los 64 años.

Las autoridades bielorrusas no informaron sobre la causa de su muerte. Makei no sufría de una enfermedad crónica hasta donde se sabe.

Antes de convertirse en ministro de Exteriores en 2012, Makei era el jefe de despacho de Lukashenko, y antes había trabajado como asesor presidencial.

Lukashenko ofreció sus condolencias a la familia de Makei, de acuerdo con la oficina de la presidencia.

Durante el periodo de Makei como máximo diplomático bielorruso, Occidente criticó constantemente a Bielorrusia por la represión cada vez más severa de la oposición, por elecciones dudosas y por permitir que las tropas rusas usaran su territorio para atacar Ucrania.

En septiembre, Makei defendió la postura de Bielorrusia ante el Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas.

“Bielorrusa es mencionada como un ‘cómplice del agresor’ o incluso una parte en el conflicto. Hemos dicho y seguidos diciendo: ¡Bielorrusia nunca ha defendido la guerra, pero tampoco somos traidores!», manifestó en referencia la alianza de su país con Rusia. «Tenemos compromisos de aliado y nos apegamos y nos seguiremos apegando al espíritu y textos de tratados internacionales de los cuales somos parte”, añadió.

En Moscú, la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zakharova, dijo que los funcionarios del ministerio estaban conmocionados por la noticia de la muerte de Makei.


----------



## Ultimate (27 Nov 2022)

Pido perdón por el OT.

Un poco de seriedad con los acontecimientos del 23F

¡¡Vaya golpe raro!!

¿Todos golpistas, PSOE, CD, UCD... *incluido el rey* o pantomima para echar a Suarez que Tejero se creyó y Armada pagó?

Esta todo escrito, solo hay que informarse



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> He hecho alusión a Armada y Tejero , no es divagación, ocurrió realmente, ustd no abia nacido  . Hoy en dia "hay lo que hay"




*El Gobierno de la 'Operación Armada'*
_*Jesús Palacios publicó la lista que el general Alfonso Armada propuso para que formara gobierno tras el 23-F.*

*Libertad Digital*_
* 31/3/2014 *

_*Presidente: *Alfonso Armada Comyn (general de divisón)


*2. Vicepresidente Político:* Felipe González Márquez (secretario general del PSOE)


*3. Vicepresidente Económico:* José María López Letona (Ex gobernador del Banco de España)


*4. Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores*: José María de Areilza (diputado de Coalición democrática)


*5. Ministro de Defensa:* Manuel Fraga Iribarne (presidente de Alianza poular, diputado CD)









*6. Ministro de Justicia:* Gregorio Peces Barba (diputado PSOE)


*7. Ministro de Hacienda: *Pío Cabanillas Galla (ministro de Suárez, diputado UCD)


*8. Ministro el Interior: *Manuel Saavedra Palmeiro (general de división)


*9. Ministro de obras públicas:* José Luis Álvarez (ministro de Suárez y diputado de UCD)_









El Gobierno de la 'Operación Armada'


Jesús Palacios publicó la lista que el general Alfonso Armada propuso para que formara gobierno tras el 23-F.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir "en derribo" quizás como esta democracia del R78 para algunos en el pasado o incluso en el presente?
> 
> Y disculpe pero si usted tiene dudas acerca de la legitimidad de un gobierno elegido por la urnas y de una democracia constitucional frente a un golpe de Estado con sus indeseables consecuencias, ustd tiene un problema cultural, ético, social, antropológico y psiquiátrico.



Cual de los dos?

En la segunda Republica hubo dos golpes de estado???
En el R78 tambien llevamos dos golpes de estado...

En su tamiz rojo...que tipo de golpes de estado son sus favoritos???
Esos que cuela sin problema...

En mi tamiz liberrimo todos son lo mismo. Intentos de subvertir el orden legal establecido por multiples y variadas razones.


----------



## Martok (27 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé, tener el PCCh rigiendo tu vida no se lo deseo a nadie.


----------



## hartman4 (27 Nov 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Pido perdón por el OT.
> 
> Un poco de seriedad con los acontecimientos del 23F
> 
> ...



@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


>



El segundo vídeo, ¿por?.


----------



## Yomateix (27 Nov 2022)

Vaya grima que me dan estas cosas, un día utilizan a los niños para sus campañas, otro a los animales....hoy toca usar a la religión. Irónico viniendo de quienes esta misma semana están haciendo redadas en monaterios ortodoxos y que en su día criticaron al propio Papa, porque todos los que no sean de su cuerda son pro Rusos a los que atacar o hacer desaparecer de Ucrania (como han hecho con todos los partidos de la oposición, en esa limpieza que está haciendo Zelenski como buen dictador)

*El ministerio de Defensa en Ucrania y sus mensajes para levantar la moral





*


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Primero protección y segundo no dejar los grifos cerrados nunca,





belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> ¿Como se aseguran en países como Rusia o Ucrania que el agua no se congele en las cañerias.



Las cañerias de agua estan por dentro de las habitaciones, de las casas rusas y ucranianas, las cañerias de la calle supongo que iran enterradas a una profundidad adecuada y junto con las cañerias que transportan el agua caliente para los radiadores.


----------



## Martok (27 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El segundo vídeo, ¿por?.



Es lo que estaba escuchando me dio el punto y lo puse. Me di cuenta que estaba fuera de contesto. Si quieres te lo mando por privado.

Mejor para el que lo quiera escuchar, hay vida fuera de aquí (todo no es guerra, virus y de mas mierdas)


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Alterados? Con esos nuevos bufones ya no hace fralta ver el intermedio: "fascistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas, herdeerosn del reeeeeeeeeeeeegimen" "semos superioreh" semoh loh mejoreh" que dice el macho alfa y el "guapo" JAJAJAJAJAJJ



Entras muy facil al trapo..embistes y te pierdes...


----------



## Yomateix (27 Nov 2022)

¿Y si dejais de usar este hilo para temas que no tienen nada que ver? Mira que no me gusta poner en ignorados a la gente que no insulta.....pero no estamos hablando de un post puntual, si no que son múltiples posts siempre los mismos, día tras dia, sobre temas que nada tienen que ver con este hilo y que se están tratando en otros hilos (Y que no tienen ni que ver con la guerra, ni con esta, ni con la posible en Taiwan que poco pero aún puede tener algo que ver) Mi primer y último post sobre este tema, que nadie me cite para no ensuciar más el hilo, gracias.

Ya sabemos que Reino Unido ha demostrado no tener la mínima credibilidad, llevan desde hace meses asegurando que ya se han quedado sin misiles y si no es la salud de Putin y si no etc etc

*Rusia podría estar preparando una gran ofensiva en Donetsk*

El Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido ha advertido este sábado que los últimos movimientos de tropas del ejército ruso en el Donbass podrían indicar que Rusia está preparando una gran ofensiva en Donetsk.

Según la inteligencia británica, Rusia continúa reforzando posiciones en el este de Ucrania, lo que podría ser el preámbulo a un ataque masivo hacia el norte, en la región de Donetsk.

Por ahora, las operaciones de primera línea se han ralentizado debido al deterioro del clima, dijo el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra


----------



## Seronoser (27 Nov 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Quién lo iba a decir: Irán con sus misiles de medio alcance y Corea del Norte (con la tecnología misilística) Salvando los muebles a Rusia. En la próxima votación de la ONU que aprueben las sanciones a estos dos países con el voto ruso:
> 
> *Venta de Fateh-110 a Rusia: por qué este misil balístico de Irán es perfecto para usar en Ucrania*
> 
> ...




Otro subnormal que no entra nunca al hilo, que no sabe que Rusia fabrica sus propios Doritos hace un mes, y que Corea no le ha dado ningún misil a Rusia. Pero ejjjjj queeeeeeeee Iran le salva los muebles a Rusia.

Ale, al baul a propagar tu rusofobia con tus amigos


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

⚡Se informa que todas las entradas y salidas de Artyomovsk están bajo el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

Hasta 100 mercenarios extranjeros y 6 vehículos blindados fueron destruidos como resultado de un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en su lugar de despliegue en la ciudad de Chasov Yar, distrito de Bakhmut.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

En China, apareció una maqueta a tamaño real del avión estadounidense F-117A Night Hawk, que Estados Unidos activó recientemente y se usa actualmente para ejercicios.

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

Ucrania recuerda con velas el "holomodor", la hambruna causada por Moscú hace 90 años


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Nov 2022)

Holodomor: un documental en español sobre el genocidio que el comunismo hizo en Ucrania







www.outono.net





La dictadura soviética mató de hambre a millones de ucranianos en 1932 y 1933
*Holodomor: un documental en español sobre el genocidio que el comunismo hizo en Ucrania*
Elentir Sáb 27·11·2021 · 18:27  2
*Todos los años, en el cuarto sábado de noviembre, Ucrania dedica un día a recordar a los millones de ucranianos que perecieron en el Holodomor.*

Los más de 100 millones de muertos que causó el comunismo, divididos por países
Lenin: números, datos e imágenes de los crímenes del primer dictador comunista


----------



## Praktica (27 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274461
> 
> 
> En China, apareció una maqueta a tamaño real del avión estadounidense F-117A Night Hawk, que Estados Unidos activó recientemente y se usa actualmente para ejercicios.
> ...





Spoiler



el bombardeo de la embajada china en Belgrado y el derribo microondas posterior de esa cosa dotaron a china de rudimentos stealth hace ya mucho tiempo algo que los chinos no pierden

fue con un viejo sam








‘Lo sentimos, no sabíamos que era invisible’: cuando un viejo misil ruso derribó un F-117 de EE UU


En 1999, un moderno avión furtivo F-117 (el modelo más avanzado de la Fuerza Aérea de EE UU a finales de los 90) fue derribado sobre Serbia con un...




es.rbth.com








XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*YA Es diario
El ataque con misiles rusos paraliza por completo el tráfico ferroviario cerca de Kryvyi Rih*
Hoy, 13:12




__





Cargando…






topwar.ru




tr dee

*El tráfico ferroviario se ha interrumpido por completo en Kryvyi Rih, Ucrania, como consecuencia de un ataque con misiles rusos contra infraestructuras críticas hoy, 27 de noviembre. *El corte de tráfico fue confirmado por Yevhen Sitnichenko, jefe de la administración militar-civil de Krivoy Rog.

*Según las autoridades locales, los misiles rusos alcanzaron la infraestructura ferroviaria, hubo dos llegadas y hay muchos daños. Sin embargo, no se ha revelado exactamente qué instalación fue golpeada, lo único que se sabe es que es "de importancia crítica".

El impacto se produjo en el distrito de Krivoy Rog, municipio de Lozovatska, en la infraestructura ferroviaria. Hubo dos impactos de misiles, se están estableciendo los tipos de misiles. Daños significativos, no hay posibilidad de viajar en el ferrocarril en este momento, dice el informe.*

Anteriormente, los recursos locales informaron de varias explosiones que estallaron en Kryvyi Rih. Las sirenas antiaéreas han sonado esta mañana en cuatro regiones de Ucrania a la vez. Según el canal TG Yuzhny Veter, este ataque fue de carácter preventivo, destinado principalmente a interrumpir el traslado a la primera línea de la 17ª brigada de tanques de las AFU estacionada en la orilla derecha del río Dniéper.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274382
> 
> 
> Fortificaciones antitanques instaladas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las calles de Bakhmut.
> ...



mierda pura, berlin 1945 estilo, cañonazo de 122 o artillería. caquita resbalando por las piernas de las señoras de la foto

-edicion para corregir teclazo malo


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

Sergej Aleksandrovich Samoshkin. Atentos al cargo: Comandante del departamento de seguridad del 2do departamento de la secretaría del Ministerio de Seguridad del Estado de Nueva Narnia del Sur. 

Desnazificado y desmilitarizado .


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

*Los crímenes de guerra forman parte de la cultura bélica de Rusia: ganadora del Premio Nobel de la Paz.*



Cometer crímenes de guerra se ha convertido en una parte integral de cómo Moscú hace la guerra. Rusia ha utilizado durante décadas la guerra como método para lograr sus intereses geopolíticos y los crímenes de guerra como una forma de ganar estas guerras, dice el jefe de la organización que recibió este año de manera conjunta el Premio Nobel de la Paz.

Hablando en una extensa entrevista con el Servicio Ucraniano de RFE/RL, Oleksandra Matviychuk, quien dirige el Centro para las Libertades Civiles, dijo: “Aprendieron que pueden hacer lo que quieran porque no fueron castigados por crímenes de guerra en Chechenia, Moldavia, Georgia, Malí o Siria”.

Matviychuk dice que el hecho sigue siendo absolutamente obvio de que todos los crímenes perpetrados por el ejército ruso son de naturaleza sistémica. No son cometidos por ninguna unidad específica de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa. Los crímenes de guerra son parte de la cultura de guerra de Rusia.

Como abogada, Oleksandra quiere utilizar la alta autoridad de la organización para llevar ante la justicia a los autores de presuntos crímenes de guerra.

El ejemplo de los Juicios de Nuremberg se cita a menudo como modelo en tales casos.

Sin embargo, los criminales de guerra nazis fueron llevados ante la justicia solo después de la derrota de Alemania en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Esfuerzos similares para responsabilizar a Rusia pueden comenzar de inmediato, cree Matviychuk.

“No tenemos que esperar a que Rusia pierda. ¿Por qué hacemos que las demandas de justicia de la gente dependan de esto?”. pregunta Matviychuk. “Ahora debemos crear un tribunal internacional y comenzar todos los procedimientos necesarios para llevar ante la justicia a los criminales de guerra rusos”.

Con el comienzo de la invasión a gran escala de Ucrania por parte de Rusia, el Centro para las Libertades Civiles reanudó su trabajo. Su actividad principal se ha convertido ahora en la documentación de los crímenes de guerra cometidos en Ucrania durante la guerra.

La organización recopila información no de fuentes abiertas, como hacen muchas organizaciones respetadas conocidas, sino "desde el suelo". Después de todo, pasa el tiempo: desaparecen los rastros de destrucción, se restauran las ruinas, se borra la memoria humana. Por lo tanto, es muy importante restaurar todos los crímenes de guerra.

Para octubre de 2022, el Centro para las Libertades Civiles, junto con sus socios, había documentado alrededor de 21.000 casos que, según activistas de derechos humanos, son crímenes de guerra. La información sobre ellos se ingresa en una única base de datos electrónica y puede ser utilizada posteriormente en los tribunales, nacionales e internacionales, en los que existen y en los que están por crearse. 









War Crimes Part Of Russia's War Culture - Ukrainian Nobel Prize Winner - Kyiv Post - Ukraine's Global Voice


Committing war crimes have become an integral part of how Moscow wages war. Russia has for decades used war as… - Nov. 27, 2022. By Alisa Orlova




www.kyivpost.com


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Putin no está defendiendo a ninguna población Rusa. Son Ukranianos. Joder que mal vas.
> Pero además, los está masacrando! No gracias, no me salves.



¿Ucranianos? Si los vemos todos los diaas siendo masacrados por los que se llaman verdaderos ucranianos
¿Cómo? todavía no se ha enterado de la conformación del territorio ucraniano improvisada y aceleradamente partido tras habeerle regalado territorios los antiguos dirigentes de la URSS por mor de un buenismo tan optimista como ingenuo para ser traicionados por los maidanistas pagados por Occidente. Usted siga creyéndose la versión oficial, la misma que invadio en 20 años 5 países para dejarlos destrozados y ahora está desangrando Ucrania.
No pienso contestarle mas en este hilo. si quiere hágalo por privado.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Así es cómo van ganando los orcos:


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> la cuestion es quien ha comprado nuestra deuda



Et non solum..."Hay dos maneras de someter a una nacion: una por la guerra...la otra por la deuda."


----------



## amcxxl (27 Nov 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Putin no está defendiendo a ninguna población Rusa. Son Ukranianos. Joder que mal vas.
> Pero además, los está masacrando! No gracias, no me salves.






Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Ucranianos? Si los vemos todos los diaas siendo masacrados por los que se llaman verdaderos ucranianos
> ¿Cómo? todavía no se ha enterado de la conformación del territorio ucraniano improvisada y aceleradamente partido tras habeerle regalado territorios los antiguos dirigentes de la URSS por mor de un buenismo tan optimista como ingenuo para ser traicionados por los maidanistas pagados por Occidente. Usted siga creyéndose la versión oficial, la misma que invadio en 20 años 5 países para dejarlos destrozados y ahora está desangrando Ucrania.
> No pienso contestarle mas en este hilo. si quiere hágalo por privado.




Todavia algunos no se han enterado de que Ucrania como tal es el nombre de un territorio, como extremadura, no es el nombre de una nacion porque no hay un pueblo ukraniano ni una nacion ukraniana , que e*s un invento de BISMARK*

Ukrania se proclamo como Republica Popular en Kiev en Noviembre de 1917 poco despues de la proclamacion del Soviet en Petrogrado y otras ciudades rusas
La diferencia en Kiev es que ademas de soviets habia una presencia de pequeños terratenientes campesinos

*Donetsk proclamo su propia Republica Sovietica de Donetsk-Krivoy Rog y lo mismo hizo Odessa
Donetsk s dirigio a Lenin para pedir la inclusion de la RSDK en la RSFS de Rusia*

Ademas la Republica Popular de Ucrania en Kiev reclamaba a Volinia y Podolia como propias que de hecho NO SON PARTE DEL TERRITORIO HISTORICO DE LA UKRANIA

*En primavera de 2018 despues de la paz de Brest-Litovsk, ALEMANIA INVADIO (a traicion) el suroeste de Rusia y proclamo el Hetmanato de Ucrania* (protectorado Aleman, o estado titere) invadiendo las otras dos Republicas Sovieticas e incluso Crimea que no formaba parte de ninguna de las tres entidades sino de la RSFS de Rusia

La Ukrania fue el escenario principal de la Guerra "Civil" de Rusia que en realidad fue una continuacion de Gran Guerra Europea en el Oeste (1914-1918), cuando *las potencias colonialistas firmaron el armisticio el 11 de Noviembre de 1918 e inmediatamente invadieron Rusia desde el Mar Negro, el Mar Baltico, el Mar de Barents y el Mar del Japon*








Ademas en la parte Occidental los extranjeros promovieron otra *Republica Nacional de Ucrania Occidental, *al desmenbrarse el Imperio Austro-Hungaro, en un terrtorio que ni era parte de la Ukrania historica ni sus habitantes son pequeñorusos ni ortodoxos, `por tanto no son "ucranianos" de verdad





A ver si nos enteramos de una vez que *UCRANIA como estado es una INVENCION de Alemania* para quitar territorio y poblacion a Rusia

Este MAPA de MIERDA que pulula por la red no es el mapa de ningun pais autentico es un *mapa ficticio inventado por los alemanes y presentado en la CONFERENCIA de PARIS de 1919* (TRATADO DE VERSALLES) con las pretensiones territoriales para los NACIONALISTAS UKRANIANOS (los "rebeldes moderados" de hoy en dia) respaldados por las potencias occidentales para socavar y desmembrar a Rusia










Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Holodomor: un documental en español sobre el genocidio que el comunismo hizo en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cien millones de mierdas en tu puta boca SUBNORMAL

deja ya de repetir como un loro los bulos de la propaganda fascista

Fires Rage in Canada as Professor Attacks the Myth of Holodomor

*Furia incendiaria en Canadá cuando el profesor ataca el mito del Holodomor*
vanessa beeley / 25 de junio de 2022
*Por Mateo Ehret


El profesor asistente de la Universidad de Alberta, Dougal MacDonald *, armó el escándalo el 20 de noviembre de 2019 al escribir en una publicación personal de Facebook que el genocidio de ucranianos de 1932-33 conocido como *Holodomor fue un "mito fabricado por hitlerianos"*.
Si tales comentarios se hicieran en la mayoría de las naciones hoy, no sería gran cosa (ya que solo 16 naciones han optado por reconocer este evento como un acto de genocidio en lugar del trágico acto de la naturaleza que sostienen MacDonald e innumerables eruditos eminentes . )
Sin embargo, Canadá no es "la mayoría de las naciones", sino que ha tenido la desgracia de albergar a algunos de los grupos más virulentos de rabiosos fascistas ucranianos de ultraderecha que fueron trasplantados a las praderas y la costa oeste por las redes de inteligencia angloamericanas a raíz de SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL.
Hoy en día, muchos de estos *Banderitas de segunda y tercera generación controlan instituciones poderosas como el Congreso Ucraniano de Canadá (UCC)* y han engendrado ideólogos tan confusos y peligrosos como *la Viceprimera Ministra de Canadá (y destacada académica de Rhodes) Chrystia Freeland*, quien no ve vergüenza en su el papel principal del abuelo como colaborador de los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial o sosteniendo banderas derechistas asociadas con la Organización fascista de nacionalistas ucranianos en un mitin reciente en Toronto.
Actuando desde el epicentro de este nexo fascista en Alberta, el profesor MacDonald ha decidido valientemente que "ya es suficiente" escribiendo sobre el tema de la hambruna que los fascistas ucranianos han etiquetado erróneamente como "genocidio dirigido contra el nacionalismo ucraniano". En su controvertida publicación de Facebook, MacDonald escribió que _*“fueron los nazis hitlerianos quienes crearon el mito de la hambruna en 1933 para desacreditar a la Unión Soviética*, el enemigo al que más temían. Los nazis escribieron historias de primera plana en los periódicos alemanes, que luego fueron retomadas por la prensa reaccionaria británica”._
Dentro de sus muy útiles escritos, hay algo vital que el profesor MacDonald no menciona.

*La mano británica detrás del Holodomor (y el nazismo)*
Para aquellos que no lo saben, las dos figuras más responsables de la “evidencia sobre el terreno” del Holodomor fueron *dos periodistas llamados Gareth Jones y Malcolm Muggeridge*. Al observar estas dos cifras, no debería sorprendernos encontrarnos chocando con los cargos más altos de *un grupo de expertos británico llamado Mesa Redonda , que actuó como la mano guía detrás del ascenso del nazismo.*
Tanto Jones como Muggeridge fueron enviados a Ucrania durante varias semanas en 1933 y sus informes de hambruna controlada fueron el principal desencadenante de los incendios anti-rusos que *alimentaron el surgimiento del nazismo que los imperialistas británicos esperaban que conduciría a una guerra de aniquilación germano-rusa*. .

La entrada de Jones en la esfera de influencia de la Mesa Redonda se produjo a principios de sus años en el Trinity College de Cambridge, *cuando dirigió la Unión de la Liga de Naciones de Cambridge que promovía el fin de los estados nacionales bajo un gobierno supranacional*.

*La Liga de las Naciones fue una creación del gobierno de Lloyd George*, que se instaló a través de un golpe dirigido por el grupo Mesa Redonda de Alfred Milner que derrocó al gobierno de Herbert Asquith en 1916 para dirigir el Tratado de Versalles de 1919 con la esperanza de diseñar el post- mundo de la guerra . Todo el gabinete de Lloyd George estaba integrado por líderes de la Mesa Redonda del jardín de infancia de Lord Milner, como Leo Amery, Lionel Curtis, Lord Lothian y FS Oliver. También fue en esa sede de París donde el grupo creó el *Instituto Real de Asuntos Internacionales (RIIA) con una sucursal estadounidense dotada de Rhodes Scholars establecida en 1921 llamada Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores (CFR).*
Es importante tener en cuenta que el CFR que tanto desfiguró la historia del siglo XX nunca fue estadounidense, sino que siempre siguió el mandato establecido en 1877 por Cecil Rhodes :
Citar
_“*¿Por qué no deberíamos formar una sociedad secreta con el único objetivo de promover el Imperio Británico y traer a todo el mundo incivilizado bajo el dominio británico para la recuperación de los Estados Unidos para hacer de la raza anglosajona un solo imperio…”*_
Después de que la resistencia nacionalista estadounidense resultara fatal para la agenda de gobernanza global posterior a la Primera Guerra Mundial, se pusieron en marcha planes para una nueva guerra entre el fascismo y el comunismo. Mientras se instalaban gobiernos fascistas en España, Italia y Alemania como "soluciones" a los problemas financieros de la década de 1920 (y mientras se planeaban golpes fascistas en EE. UU., Canadá, Reino Unido y Francia), Gareth Jones fue reclutado para convertirse en el secretario privado de Lloyd George. el 1 de enero de 1930.
En 1931, el entrenamiento de Jones como gerente de percepción para el imperio lo llevó a Nueva York, donde se desempeñó como asistente personal del infame *Ivy Lee. Ivy Lee fue miembro fundador del Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores (AKA: La rama estadounidense de la Mesa Redonda) *y trabajó con Edward Bernays como *jefe de relaciones públicas de la Familia Rockefeller, IG Farben y Westinghouse, Charles Lindberg y otros fascistas* que había apoyado a Hitler durante la guerra y organizó el fallido golpe de estado de 1934 en Estados Unidos que fue expuesto por el general Smedley Butler .











_*Dr. Ivy Lee uno de los creadores del mito del Holodomor*_


Al regresar a su antiguo puesto con Lloyd George en Inglaterra, Jones se convirtió en el primer periodista en volar con Hitler y Goebbels tras el derrocamiento del general von Schleicher por parte del Führer en enero de 1933. Después de esto, Jones fue enviado a Rusia, deslizándose de forma encubierta en Ucrania en Marzo de 1933 junto a otro agente británico llamado Malcolm Muggeridge. Muggeridge era hijo del cofundador de Fabian Society, Henry Muggeridge, y se casó con la sobrina de la líder de Fabian, Beatrice Webb. Mi artículo reciente _¿Qué es la Sociedad Fabiana y con qué fin fue creada?_ presenta una imagen más completa del papel dual desempeñado por las redes Round Table/Rhodes Scholar de Oxford y las redes Fabian Society de la London School of Economics al infiltrarse conjuntamente en todos los aspectos de la sociedad moderna con el único objetivo de deshacer la revolución estadounidense y principios del siglo XV. renacimiento dorado del siglo.
Juntos, los informes "sobre el terreno" de Jones y Muggeridge se publicaron en el Manchester Guardian, la prensa nazi y la máquina de prensa de William Randolph Hearst. Cuando Hearst comenzó a publicitar Holodomor, ya se había convertido en un hitleriano devoto. El profesor MacDonald señala que _“en septiembre de 1934, el multimillonario William Randolph Hearst, el principal editor estadounidense de la 'prensa amarilla' y partidario abierto del nazismo, se reunió con Hitler y el ministro de propaganda nazi Joseph Goebbels en Berlín y firmó un acuerdo en efectivo para promover una imagen positiva de los nazis en los EE. UU. Los periódicos de Hearst pronto publicaron columnas pagadas por Hitler, Goering y Mussolini”._
La vida de Gareth Jones fue truncada en China en 1935 por razones que tal vez nunca sepamos.

*Un regreso a la batalla del profesor MacDonald*
Lo que sí sabemos es que su propaganda antisoviética ha alimentado un monstruo que una victoria aliada en 1945 no pudo destruir. Este monstruo ha crecido a lo largo de los años posteriores a la Segunda Guerra Mundial para alcanzar alturas increíbles de poder en Ucrania, EE. UU. y Canadá, lo que nos lleva de vuelta a nuestra historia actual.
En sus controvertidos comentarios, el profesor MacDonald preguntó cómo podría seguir perpetuándose ese mito durante 70 años después de la derrota del fascismo en la medida en que Canadá ha aprobado proyectos de ley que reconocen los días conmemorativos del Holodomor. Aquí, el profesor señaló la operación angloamericana para trasplantar a los principales criminales de guerra de las SS a Canadá diciendo:
Citar
_“En Canadá, los antiguos colaboradores nazis y sus descendientes han liderado durante mucho tiempo la falsa campaña Holodomor. Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Canadá se convirtió en un refugio para los ucranianos que colaboraron con los nazis y mataron a sus propios ciudadanos para servir a los objetivos nazis. Una vez en Canadá y con la ayuda del estado canadiense, estos criminales de guerra construyeron organizaciones nacionales reaccionarias (por ejemplo, la UCC) que persisten hasta el día de hoy. Estas organizaciones desplazaron a las organizaciones ucranianas progresistas ya establecidas. Algunos colaboradores alcanzaron altos cargos, por ejemplo, el miembro de las Waffen SS, Petro Savaryn, se desempeñó como vicepresidente del Partido PC nacional y fue rector de la Universidad de Alberta durante cuatro años”._
Por supuesto, la Asociación de Estudiantes de Ucrania ha exigido que se despida al profesor diciendo en una carta abierta que _"hacemos un llamado a la Universidad de Alberta para que reprenda y despida de inmediato a Dougal MacDonald por discurso de odio antiucraniano y negación del Holodomor". _La UCC ha organizado una gran presión sobre la Universidad para que doble la rodilla, lo que resultó en denuncias públicas de las afirmaciones de MacDonald por parte del primer ministro de Alberta, Jason Kenney, quien condenó a _las "voces occidentales, supuestamente progresistas, que fueron cómplices de uno de los grandes encubrimientos de la historia". _Mientras tanto, el decano de la Universidad ha denunciado las afirmaciones de MacDonald.


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

_Al Ejercito Ruso le van a tener que dar el Nobel de la Paz por la limpieza de mercenarios que está haciendo._


----------



## mazuste (27 Nov 2022)

*"Bakhmut es una zona grande y bien fortificada con carreteras, suburbios y barreras de agua. 
El ejército ucraniano está bien preparado y ofrece una resistencia digna.*
_*
Nuestra tarea no es Bakhmut en sí mismo, sino la destrucción del ejército ucraniano 
y la reducción de su potencial de combate, lo que tiene un efecto extremadamente positivo
en otras áreas, por lo que esta operación fue bautizada como la "picadora de carne de Bakhmut".
*_
*En este sentido, no corran delante de la locomotora, ya pasará - digamos, la felicidad ama el silencio.*

Evgeny Prigozhin

@orchestra_w


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Alterados? Con esos nuevos bufones ya no hace fralta ver el intermedio: "fascistaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas, herederosn del reeeeeeeeeeeeegimen" "semoh superioreh" semoh loh mejoreh" que dice el macho alfa y el "guapo" JAJAJAJAJAJJ el que tiene los mejores genes



así sólo escriben los perturbados. los gravemente perturbados. al ignore, señora.


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cruzan el Ingulets cerca de Kherson

Las formaciones ucranianas han establecido un cruce sobre el Ingulets cerca del puente de Dariyivka, que fue destruido previamente durante la retirada de las tropas rusas de la parte de la margen derecha de la región de Kherson.

A pesar de que los intentos de las AFU de lanzar una ofensiva en la orilla izquierda cerca de Kherson son muy poco probables, estos cruces facilitan en gran medida el traslado de las unidades enemigas a otras direcciones, incluida Zaporizhzhia.

▪Coordenadas del objeto: 46.742078, 32.810467

Anteriormente, nuestro equipo había compilado una lista de instalaciones de infraestructura clave del enemigo, cuya eliminación complicaría la logística y el abastecimiento de las tropas enemigas. A pesar de que la configuración del frente ha cambiado, sigue siendo relevante:

▪ Lista de todos los puentes sobre el Dniéper
▪ Lista de puentes ferroviarios en el oeste de Ucrania
▪ Subestaciones de tracción: parte 1 y parte 2
▪ Subestaciones críticas en la frontera con Polonia
▪ Depósitos: lista 1 y lista 2
▪ Trenes de recuperación
_Los links en el enlace_





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

*Concentraciones en Astana: ¿qué pasó en Kazajistán?*

Anoche, tras la toma de posesión del presidente de Kazajistán, Kassym Jomart Tokayev, tuvo lugar una concentración espontánea en Astana, en la que participaron más de 300 personas.

Las fuerzas de seguridad kazajas reaccionaron rápidamente, limitando el acceso a Internet e impidiendo que los manifestantes llegaran a más gente.

Los agentes de policía exigieron que se detuviera la concentración no autorizada, pero los manifestantes no reaccionaron y continuaron hacia el centro de la ciudad. Las fuerzas de seguridad detuvieron a los manifestantes, que se resistieron intensamente a la acción policial.

¿Quién inició el rally?

Lo organizó el empresario kazajo Marat Abiyev, fundador del Fondo de Desarrollo de la Agricultura (TDFA), lo que él llama "los arquitectos del futuro".

Abiyev saltó a la fama en 2020 con un escandaloso intento de convertir Kazajistán en una capital agraria, utilizando grano canadiense comprado e importado ilegalmente, y en 2021 con un programa anticorrupción, en el que pretendía reclutar a 10.000 personas de entre los jóvenes sin formación y marginados de las zonas rurales -los mambets- y enfrentarlos a los políticos de los que sospecha que son corruptos.

En mayo de este año, en vísperas del Día de la Victoria, intentó celebrar un concierto en Astana, en el Barys Arena, para sus partidarios, probablemente de entre su "gente". Decenas de autobuses procedentes de diversas regiones del país viajaron a la capital para el extraño evento con pretextos muy turbios.

El akimat de la capital tomó medidas de antemano y declaró que no estaba previsto ningún concierto en Astana. A continuación, los agentes de policía detuvieron y devolvieron muchos autobuses que intentaban entrar en Astana.

Mientras tanto, había docenas de comentarios diferentes bajo las publicaciones de Abiyev en Instagram, indicando que el evento del Barys Arena era sólo un pretexto para que los jóvenes vinieran a la ciudad.

¿Cuál era la ocasión ahora?

Las últimas elecciones presidenciales legitimaron a Tokayev para los próximos siete años. Los observadores destacaron la transparencia y la honestidad de la votación.

Sin embargo, muchos países occidentales, incluido Estados Unidos, señalaron el alto índice de aprobación de Tokayev (81%) y la falta de una oposición clara, lo que apunta a un proceso no del todo honesto.

Y el discurso de investidura del presidente causó un gran revuelo entre los ciudadanos kazajos de mentalidad opositora por sus palabras sobre el fortalecimiento de la cooperación con Rusia y China.

El propio Abiyev dijo que el presidente ha engañado a todo el mundo y no ha cumplido sus promesas, al tiempo que señaló que las concentraciones y protestas son la única forma de conseguir cosas.

▪ En Twitter e Instagram, cientos de cuentas impersonales, incluidas las de Ucrania, exigieron un boicot al curso de las autoridades, pidiendo la retirada de la OTSC y la UEE y llamando traidor a Tokayev.

A esta campaña antirrusa contribuyeron en gran medida las palabras de uno de los expertos invitados al programa de Vladimir Solovyov, según las cuales "Kazajistán podría ser el siguiente problema después de Ucrania".

Los infobores occidentales recogieron inmediatamente la tesis sacada de contexto y comenzaron a difundirla en los medios de comunicación controlados.

La situación se ha estabilizado, en gran medida gracias a las medidas de precaución adoptadas con antelación y a la oportuna reacción de las fuerzas de seguridad. Todos los manifestantes han sido detenidos.

Por el momento no hay requisitos para una escalada de tensiones. Sin embargo, la implicación activa de los mismos medios de comunicación de la oposición que participaron en la instigación de los disturbios de enero, como Basse, indica que la situación podría agravarse en cualquier momento.

Los sucesos de enero en Kazajstán demostraron que sólo hace falta una pequeña excusa para la desestabilización total, y que las células marginales y poco educadas de la sociedad harán la mayor parte del daño.

El contexto general de cierto descontento de algunos sectores de la población con la actuación de la administración Tokayev y la presencia de un componente nacionalista en algunas regiones kazajas, así como la próxima visita del presidente kazajo a Moscú, pueden ser motivo de una nueva ronda de tensiones en el sur de Rusia.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

El periodista de VGTRK Andrey Rudenko @RtrDonetsk


⚡ Hoy me han salvado la vida los redactores de RT. Sólo el texto sobre la situación de abajo, los chicos me pidió que editar y cambiar un par de frases.

Tuve que ir al centro de Donetsk, a la zona del bulevar Pushkin. Y ya en la puerta uno de los editores me escribió. Me senté en una butaca y esbocé rápidamente el texto. Me llevó un par de minutos. Y cómo me han salvado la vida.

Cuando salí de casa y me acerqué al bulevar Pushkin, empezaron a caer cascarones en mi camino. Y cada una de las explosiones fue justo delante de mi aproximación al lugar. En mi camino vi tres llegadas.

En prácticamente todos los frentes, nuestros militares llevaban semanas avanzando. También estamos avanzando en dirección a Donetsk.

En la periferia occidental de la capital de la RPD se libran intensos combates para liberar la ciudad de Marinka, los pueblos de Pervomayskoye y Vodyane. Si se capturan estos asentamientos, la defensa enemiga en esta dirección se desmoronará como un castillo de naipes. Avdiivka caerá en un cerco operativo, que es uno de los principales puestos de avanzada de los nazis en la dirección de Donetsk. La captura de Marinka, que ahora es nuestra en más de un 50%, abrirá la carretera a Krasnogorovka y cortará las rutas de suministro a Ugledar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Sobre el despacho aduanero de mercancías para las necesidades de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Rusia

✅ Con el fin de agilizar y simplificar el despacho de mercancías para las necesidades de la SMO, el FCS de Rusia ha organizado una interacción operativa con el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, encargado de coordinar las entregas para las necesidades de la SMO. Para la entrega de estos bienes, se puede contactar con el Ministerio de Defensa en el número de teléfono multicanal. 7 (495) 498 34 78 (las 24 horas del día).

La información sobre el supuesto refuerzo de las medidas de control aduanero cuando se importan a Rusia bienes para las necesidades de las Fuerzas de Defensa, publicada en varios canales de Telegram, no es cierta. Las cuestiones relativas al rápido despacho de dichas mercancías están bajo el control personal de los dirigentes de las FCS.

❕ En caso de que se produzcan retrasos en el despacho de estas mercancías (por ejemplo, debido a documentos incompletos, errores en la declaración, etc.), deberá enviarse un recurso al chatbot del SCA de Rusia. En él, especifique la autoridad aduanera y el número de declaración. Los moderadores del canal darán rápidamente su opinión.
También puede ponerse en contacto con las líneas telefónicas de aduanas que funcionan las 24 horas del día.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kopke (27 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los crímenes de guerra forman parte de la cultura bélica de Rusia: ganadora del Premio Nobel de la Paz.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Dónde estaba esta zorra hija de puta durante la masacre de la Casa de los sindicatos de Odesa?


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa. 27.11.2022

Entre otras cosas:

1. El campamento de la Legión Extranjera en Chasov Yar fue atacado.
2. Atacaron varios grandes depósitos de municiones, incluyendo un depósito de misiles HIMARS.
3. rechazó los ataques del enemigo en las direcciones de Svatovsk y Krasnoliman. El enemigo no tuvo éxito y sufrió pérdidas tangibles en mano de obra y equipo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Los nuevos vanos del tramo de carretera del puente de Crimea ya están siendo pavimentados con asfalto t.me/crimeainform. Está previsto que el primer carril se abra el 5 de diciembre y el segundo el 20 de diciembre. La primera foto muestra los daños en el puente del ferrocarril, que también será reparado en los próximos meses.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## EGO (27 Nov 2022)

ESTAFADOR.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Estamos acabados, estamos rodeados: los soldados de las AFU hacen un llamamiento a los ucranianos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Fieros combates cerca de Sporny: zona sembrada de cadáveres de las AFU, los nuestros atacan
La 4ª Brigada del 2º Cuerpo de Ejército de la RNL avanza cerca de Sporny, rompiendo las defensas enemigas.
Uno de los puntos más calientes del Donbass sigue siendo el pueblo de Spornoye, entre Artemivsk y Lisichansk. Continúa una feroz batalla por ella. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han estado enviando más y más tropas en un intento de mantener la zona. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Todavia algunos no se han enterado de que Ucrania como tal es el nombre de un territorio, como extremadura, no es el nombre de una nacion porque no hay una un pueblo ukraniano ni una nacion ukraniana , que e*s un invento de BISMARK*
> 
> Ukrania se proclamo como Republica Popular en Noviembre de 1917 poco despues de la proclamacion del Soviet en Petrogrado y otras ciudades rusas
> La diferencia en Kiev es que ademas de soviets habia una presencia de pequeños terratenientes campesinos
> ...



Zasca en toda la boca al @wireless1980 que el hombre es muy ignorante pero está al lado de la libertah
Por duplicado a ver si lo entiende y se lo aprende


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limansky y Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ Un ataque enemigo en dirección a Novoselovskoye LNR ha sido impedido por el fuego de artillería en la dirección de Kupyansk. Hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos y dos camionetas fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, el fuego en las zonas de Stelmakhovka y Ploshchanka LNR frustró los intentos de ataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Kolomiychikha y Ploshchanka LNR. El enemigo también intentó establecer fortalezas y atrincherarse en Ploshchanka y Chervonopopovka, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron dispersadas y empujadas a sus posiciones originales. Las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a más de 50 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos. Tres vehículos blindados de combate y cuatro unidades de vehículos especializados fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, los contraataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Soledar, Opytne, Kurdyumovka y Maiorsk fueron rechazados. Hasta 70 combatientes ucranianos, 2 tanques, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 5 camionetas fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección del sur de Donets, se impidieron los intentos del enemigo de recuperar el terreno perdido en las zonas de Novomikhailovka, Pavlovka y Shevchenko DNR. Todos los ataques fueron rechazados y el enemigo fue empujado a sus posiciones iniciales. Las pérdidas de las AFU ascendieron a 60 combatientes muertos y heridos, 1 BMP, 2 vehículos blindados de combate, 2 MT-LB y 5 vehículos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23546









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Nuevos suministros a Kiev directamente desde Berlín

El gobierno alemán ha anunciado en su página web que Alemania entregará pronto un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania.

Incluirá:
▪ 14 vehículos de infantería sobre orugas y teledirigidos para tareas de apoyo
▪ 42 vehículos de desminado
▪ 5 vehículos blindados para ingenieros
▪ 3 sistemas de puentes pesados y medios
16 obuses autopropulsados Zuzana 2 (proyecto conjunto con Dinamarca y Noruega)
▪ 8 buques de superficie no tripulados
▪ 22 drones de reconocimiento
▪ 200 camiones
▪ 20 vehículos MRAP Dingo

Y esto no es todo lo que se entregará a Kiev, la lista completa está publicada en el sitio web









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (27 Nov 2022)

Scott Ritter y el juez discuten.
*
Scott: "Firma el papel o muere, esa es la única negociación que va a ocurrir"*.


----------



## Dado8 (27 Nov 2022)

Vaya hostión.

"Explosión de una bomba termobárica rusa, también conocida como bomba de aire-combustible, al paso de un convoy del ejército ucraniano.".

t.me/entre_guerras/32250


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

El personal de "*O*тважных" aterrizó un dron enemigo de reconocimiento en dirección a Liman

Un UAV de reconocimiento ucraniano Furya fue aterrizado con la ayuda de un sistema de guerra electrónica.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

Estados Unidos no permite a los líderes de Ucrania inicien un proceso de negociación con Rusia - Presidente de Bielorrusia Alexander Lukashenko en el canal de televisión Rossiya-1


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Gran Bretaña entrega a Ucrania un lote de misiles de alta precisión Brimstone-2 - Ministerio de Defensa

▪ Los misiles Brimstone-2 tienen capacidad de apuntar con láser. Se pueden utilizar camiones modificados como plataforma de lanzamiento, y también es posible lanzar desde un avión. El compromiso del objetivo es de hasta 60 km. Se especifica que los misiles se utilizan principalmente para atacar objetivos terrestres.
▪ Anteriormente, el primer ministro británico dijo que el paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania podría ascender a 50 millones de libras, y la ayuda británica ya ha alcanzado los 3.000 millones de libras.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa del 27 de noviembre de 2022. Resumen:

- En la zona de N. p. Chasov Yar (DPR) se atacó los puntos de despliegue de militantes de la llamada "legión extranjera": se eliminaron hasta 100 mercenarios extranjeros y seis vehículos blindados
- Dos camionetas y 30 militantes ucranianos fueron destruidos en la dirección de Kupyansk
- Se frustró una serie de ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Krasno-Limansky: el enemigo perdió más de 50 militares
- Más de 70 militantes fueron eliminados en Donetsk
- Más de 60 militantes liquidados en el Sur-Donetsk
- Aviación operacional-táctica y del ejército, fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron 204 objetivos, incluido un depósito de municiones que almacenaba más de 100 lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS y más de siete mil proyectiles de artillería de gran calibre de fabricación extranjera.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

Hipocresía de Occidente 2.0

“El hecho de que el 70% del país esté sin electricidad demuestra que tenemos el dedo sobre el interruptor. Podemos encender y apagar la electricidad donde lo necesitemos y donde lo queramos”.

¿De quién son estas palabras? ¿Uno de los corresponsales militares rusos? ¿Expertos en programas de tv? ¿O tal vez Dmitry Medvedev?

Estas son palabras del portavoz de la OTAN, Jamie Shea. Pero no son de ahora sino de 1999 durante el bombardeo de la antigua Yugoslavia.

En 1999 la OTAN, con el apoyo de la "comunidad internacional", llevó a cabo ataques aéreos contra centrales eléctricas en Serbia lo que provocó un apagón en todo el país durante varias semanas. Esto fue mostrado con orgullo por los medios occidentales incluidos CNN y el Washington Post. Saborearon el nombre de cada planta de energía que quedó fuera de servicio e informaron con orgullo sobre el uso de un nuevo tipo de munición: bombas de grafito.

Ahora Occidente exige que Rusia detenga los ataques a la infraestructura energética de Ucrania.

Pero, ¿en qué se diferencian nuestros ataques de los ataques de la OTAN? No destruimos las propias centrales eléctricas que generan energía. No convertimos en cenizas ciudades enteras. Permítanme recordarles que los bombardeos de alfombra y los ataques con cohetes en Serbia duraron 78 días. Más de 3.000 civiles murieron y decenas de miles resultaron heridos. Los 19 Aliados de la OTAN involucrados en este crimen de guerra son responsables de estas acciones. Nosotros por otro lado, usamos misiles de alta precisión y seleccionamos los nodos de distribución de la red eléctrica como objetivos.

La hipocresía de Occidente no tiene límites...

@ukr_leaks


----------



## hastalosgueb original (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y tú la fina la polla y podrida la sesera A.T,P.C.



¿ Me ignoras o no me ignoras ?


----------



## El_Suave (27 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>





NS 4 dijo:


> Retrotraigamonos a lo que en el fondo piensa la izquierda, y a veces se les escapa por el piquito, en el fondo sobre las prisiones...y en el fondo sobre el imperio de la ley.
> 
> Ya esta el PARTIDO, y la MILITANCIA...que engullen y devoran a los tres poderes.
> 
> ...



No veo nada equivocado en lo que dice Manuela Carmena.

En cuanto a Irene Montero, pues sí ofenden a la inteligencia las insinuaciones de que su interés es sacar violadores de la cárcel. En todo caso esta nueva ley habría venido a corregir excesos y abusos de la anterior ley, y por tanto debería ser bienvenida por los mismos que se quejaban de tales excesos.

Excesos que en muchas ocasiones no eran propiamente culpa de la ley, sino de jueces y policías que hacían y hacen interpretaciones maximalistas de su literalidad, por aquello tan viejo de 'cuanto peor mejor' en un caso, o de simple estupidez en el otro.


----------



## delhierro (27 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hoy los ruskis se han cargado la estación ferroviaria de Krivoy Rog. Poco a poco empieza a entrar la sabiduría en sus cabezas. Putin terminará claudicando con @delhierro y volando los puentes.



Joder es que hay 4 o 5 puentes de ferrocarril , el resto estan en Kiev con una vuelta de cientos de kilometros. No destruirlos es absurdo e implica necesariamente un acuerdo bajo mano de algun tipo.

Solo con eso, y como se ve misiles sobran, darian un golpe tremendo a la logistica otanica. Se pueden destruir o al menos inhabilitar con misiles o drones, pero si tiene que perder unos aviones se pierden porque es un objetivo vital. No lo hacen porque ...... acuerdo, negocios, contactos en la sombra.


----------



## millie34u (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (27 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Hipocresía de Occidente 2.0
> 
> “El hecho de que el 70% del país esté sin electricidad demuestra que tenemos el dedo sobre el interruptor. Podemos encender y apagar la electricidad donde lo necesitemos y donde lo queramos”.
> 
> ...



Sois er "Whatabautismo" en su máxima expresión, la hipocresía es de aquellos a los que ahora esas acciones les parecen de puta madre según quien las hace


----------



## wireless1980 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Ucranianos? Si los vemos todos los diaas siendo masacrados por los que se llaman verdaderos ucranianos
> ¿Cómo? todavía no se ha enterado de la conformación del territorio ucraniano improvisada y aceleradamente partido tras habeerle regalado territorios los antiguos dirigentes de la URSS por mor de un buenismo tan optimista como ingenuo para ser traicionados por los maidanistas pagados por Occidente. Usted siga creyéndose la versión oficial, la misma que invadio en 20 años 5 países para dejarlos destrozados y ahora está desangrando Ucrania.
> No pienso contestarle mas en este hilo. si quiere hágalo por privado.



No contestes más porque solo repites mantras. Da mucha pereza leerte repetir las mismas tonterías una y otra vez. 
Ahora que si la URSS. LA Rusia de hoy no es la URSS de ese momento. Deja de intentar engañar.


----------



## wireless1980 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Zasca en toda la boca al @wireless1980 que el hombre es muy ignorante pero está al lado de la libertah
> Por duplicado a ver si lo entiende y se lo aprende



Pero que Zasca Parguelas?
Ukrania es un país con el estatus correspondiente. Tienes que estar muy muy mal para soltar estas poyadas y apoyarte en mantras.


----------



## Praktica (27 Nov 2022)

*Un golpe a Crimea - Todas las opciones posibles*
24.11.2022 19:51:23 - Noticias - Análisis Aleksandra Dontsova
Удар по Крыму. Все возможные варианты » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня
tr dee

*La península de Crimea se considera la región más defendible de Rusia: desde 2016, el país ha construido allí la agrupación más poderosa y la ha llenado de las armas más avanzadas*.

*El abandono por parte de Rusia de una enorme cabeza de puente en la orilla derecha (occidental) del río Dniéper, incluida la ciudad rusa de Kherson, ha hecho temer por el destino de Crimea.* *¿Podría Rusia defender la península contra un ataque enemigo? *¿Qué pasará si las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lanzan un ataque contra Perekop? ¿Y cómo evolucionará la situación si la OTAN se une a su ataque?

*Estos temores no son infundados. *Para Kiev, la toma de Crimea es un tema central de propaganda e ideología, mientras que para Occidente es una forma segura de infligir una derrota estratégica e incluso histórica a Rusia.

En otras palabras, *nuestros enemigos tienen razones militares, geopolíticas y propagandísticas para tal intento. Pero las oportunidades... Bueno, vamos a verlas.

El paisaje del teatro de operaciones en trazos gruesos

Las "cabezas parlantes" ucranianas pedalean constantemente sobre la futura ofensiva en Crimea a través del istmo de Perekop, *una franja de tierra de ocho kilómetros que separa la península del continente.

La distancia desde la puerta de Crimea hasta la orilla izquierda y oriental del río Dniéper es de algo más de 80 km. Eso no es mucho más. *Los misiles HIMARS de los que dispone Kiev les permiten disparar a través de esta zona, *golpeando los cuarteles generales y los almacenes en profundidad a las defensas tácticas de nuestras tropas.* Cuando Estados Unidos les suministre misiles ATACMS (o les permita utilizar los ya suministrados), toda Crimea, incluyendo Sebastopol y Feodosiya, estará ya en la zona de alcance.

Al disparar los ATACMS, las unidades ucranianas (en realidad, por supuesto, estadounidenses) ni siquiera tendrían que cruzar el río Dniéper. *El alcance de los misiles permite atacar la base principal de la Flota del Mar Negro, los aeródromos y las posiciones de los complejos de defensa aérea desde Kherson.

*Sin embargo, esto son misiles.* Además, son los más avanzados que tiene Estados Unidos en cantidades comerciales. *Todas las demás tropas que Kiev decida enviar en una ofensiva tendrán que cruzar el Dniéper. *Ya hemos señalado que l*os ucranianos tienen una ganzúa universal que, si lo desean, les permitirá abrir la línea de defensa a lo largo de la orilla del Dniéper: socavar la presa de la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovska.

Sin embargo, cruzar el río no es tan difícil como abastecer a las tropas que lo cruzan. Nuestros militares volaron el puente Antonov y todos los demás puentes durante la retirada. La voladura de la presa destruiría la única carretera que queda de una orilla a la otra. *Así que *las AFU tendrán problemas para abastecer a las tropas, por no mencionar que sus fuerzas de desembarco se encontrarán bajo ataques masivos de nuestra artillería y en una posición vulnerable para los contraataques de los tanques. Así que este intento de "devolver" Crimea sólo puede ser bienvenido: un buen militar ucraniano es un militar muerto.

El plan es, sin duda, tan dulce como la ensoñación de un copo del Oeste* sobre una sabrosa tajada de manteca de cerdo y cibboleth. Sin embargo, es sólo un sueño. *De hecho, tal escenario implica una derrota completa de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. *Teniendo en cuenta que la primera ola de movilización tuvo lugar en el país, la segunda se vislumbra en el horizonte, y la industria se está convirtiendo al servicio militar a un ritmo rápido, pero bastante rápido, nada bueno puede esperar a las Fuerzas Armadas en el futuro.

Por cierto, *esta no es la valoración de un patriota ruso cuyo amor por su patria le ciega los ojos, sino la opinión del general Mark Milley, jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército de Estados Unidos. En fecha tan reciente como el 17 de noviembre, señaló que es poco probable que el ejército ucraniano consiga desalojar a los rusos de los territorios ocupados.

¿Y un asalto anfibio?*

Ahora tratemos de *considerar la situación desde el otro lado: desde el mar. Aquí tampoco hay muchas variantes y están determinadas por la respuesta a la pregunta de si Turquía está involucrada en el ataque a la península o no. El hecho es que en este momento es el único país de la OTAN que, por un lado, tiene un ejército lo suficientemente gr*ande y, por otro, una población lo suficientemente tolerante a sufrir pérdidas militares como para tener una oportunidad de éxito.

*La participación de Turquía en un ataque a Crimea es una opción muy poco probable, principalmente porque la economía turca lleva años tambaleándose al borde del colapso, del que se salva en gran medida gracias a la cooperación económica con Rusia.* Además, T*urquía no podría anexionarse Crimea en las circunstancias actuales, y Ankara tiene muchas disputas territoriales, incluso con sus aliados de la OTAN,* así como proyectos geopolíticos que requieren fuerza y recursos.

*Si Turquía no se involucra en un ataque, no hay ni siquiera una posibilidad teórica de que la OTAN capture la península. Sencillamente porque no habría nadie que pasara a la ofensiva: ningún ejército europeo tiene los efectivos suficientes para continuar la ofensiva después de las pérdidas sufridas. Y serán enormes. *Es poco probable que los estadounidenses acepten una matanza masiva de barcos y marinos en uno de los pequeños mares de Eurasia.

*La principal amenaza para la flota enemiga proviene de los sistemas de misiles costeros Bastion desplegados en Crimea, que disparan misiles antibuque Onyx y Zirkons hipersónicos.

El alcance de los Oniks de primera generación es de 300 km, mientras que la versión Oniks-M modificada es de 800 km. "Los Tsirkons son capaces de destruir objetivos a distancias de hasta 1.000 km. Teniendo en cuenta que la distancia entre Sebastopol y el Bósforo es de unos 520 km, podemos decir que los bastiones atraviesan el Mar Negro. Además, la Flotilla del Caspio, armada con misiles de crucero Kalibr, alcanza silenciosamente al enemigo en su zona de aguas. La distancia desde el Mar Caspio hasta el mismo Bósforo es de algo más de 1700 km.*

Sin embargo, a*quí también hay un matiz. Más concretamente, hay muchos matices, pero destacaremos el principal: no somos los únicos que podemos disparar más allá del horizonte. Por ejemplo, cada destructor estadounidense de la clase Arleigh Burke puede llevar hasta 96 misiles Tomahawk (normalmente 56). En las modificaciones utilizadas actualmente, estos misiles tienen un alcance de unos 1.500 km,* *lo que permite a los portaaviones atacar objetivos en Crimea sin ni siquiera acercarse a los Dardanelos.

El radio de combate de los portaaviones estadounidenses es de unos 800 km. A esta distancia hay que añadir el radio de combate de los misiles que utilizarán los aviones: 280 km para los Harpoons antibuque, 30 km para los AGM-65 Maverick de clase aire-superficie y 150 km para los antirradar AGM-88 HARM.

En otras palabras, con las armas de que disponen los bandos, la batalla por Crimea se convertirá inevitablemente en una batalla de misiles de largo alcance. *En tales circunstancias, *ni siquiera importará que Turquía se adhiera a la Convención de Montreux, que limita el tonelaje de los buques militares no pertenecientes al Mar Negro *a 45.000 toneladas y la duración del viaje a 21 días. Todo lo que llegue a esta, para los estándares modernos, muy pequeña masa de agua, será destruido.

*El portaaviones insumergible

Por otro lado, Crimea se llama un portaaviones insumergible por una razón. La península es lo suficientemente grande como para que las tropas estacionadas en ella puedan maniobrar lejos de los ataques del enemigo.

Rusia comenzó a construir una agrupación de tropas interespecíficas autosuficientes en la región en 2016. Al comienzo de la SSF incluía la Flota del Mar Negro, el 22º Cuerpo de Ejército, la División de Fuerzas Aéreas y la División de Defensa Aérea.*

La 126ª Brigada de Defensa Costera, la 127ª Brigada de Reconocimiento, el 8º Regimiento de Artillería y el 1096º Regimiento Independiente de Defensa Aérea f*orman la columna vertebral del cuerpo. *La 810ª Brigada de Marines y el 382º Batallón de Marines pueden ayudarles en la batalla terrestre. Es difícil decir en qué estado se encuentran ahora estas unidades.* Las unidades de Crimea han participado activamente en la RSS desde los primeros días de la operación: la 810ª Brigada asaltó Mariupol junto con las tropas de la DNR, los exploradores participaron en la liberación de Kherson y casi capturaron Mykolaiv.

En los meses de lucha que siguieron, las unidades probablemente sufrieron pérdidas tangibles y ahora necesitan volver a contar con personal. Sin embargo, en caso de un ataque a Crimea, son estas unidades las que se convertirán en el núcleo de la fuerza* que aplastará al enemigo en la batalla costera.

*La 15ª Brigada de Defensa Costera Separada, armada con el sistema de misiles Bal (con un alcance de hasta 120 km) y Bastion (capaz de hundir al enemigo a una distancia de 300 km), se encarga de atacar a los barcos enemigos. *La brigada cuenta con la ayuda del 854º Regimiento de Misiles Costeros, armado con los antiguos pero todavía bastante eficaces complejos Rubezh.

*La aviación en Crimea está representada por la 31ª División de Defensa Aérea, desplegada en Sebastopol y Feodosia, y la 27ª División de Aviación Mixta, que tiene bases en Belbek, Gvardeisk y Dzhankoy.* Estas formaciones están armadas con cazas, bombarderos y helicópteros. Sin embargo, dado que *el abandono de Kherson sitúa a los aeródromos de Crimea en la zona de ataque del ATACMS, es posible que la aviación se redistribuya a aeródromos de otras regiones.*

"No, decir que Crimea tiene una zona suficiente para las maniobras aéreas no es posible. Pero tenga en cuenta que se trata de un portaaviones insumergible en el Mar Negro, porque es un enlace entre el Mar de Azov y el Mar Negro, lo que es muy importante en términos operativos y estratégicos", explicó el general de división retirado Vladimir Popov, un distinguido aviador de Rusia.

*Por eso la aviación se retirará a los aeródromos de otras regiones: Krasnodar Krai, Stavropol, Rostov y Voronezh Oblast, c*ree el experto. Popov también subrayó que actualmente los militares no utilizan todos los aeródromos disponibles en la propia Crimea.

*"A día de hoy no están todos operativos, pero hay cierto potencial. Y tampoco hay que olvidar el componente naval de ataque con misiles: jugará su papel además de la aviación",* aseguró el general de división.

En cuanto a la* Flota del Mar Negro, las pérdidas ciertamente la debilitaron. Se ha perdido el crucero de misiles insignia ‘Moscú’, que podría haber desempeñado un gran papel en la lucha contra los buques enemigos y en la defensa aérea. En la actualidad, el núcleo de la flota es la 30ª División de Buques de Superficie, que incluye tres fragatas de la serie Almirante: la Almirante Grigorovich, la Almirante Makarov y la Almirante Essen. La flota también cuenta con un gran número de pequeños buques de misiles y barcos de misiles.

Sin embargo, la 4ª Brigada de Submarinos, que cuenta con siete submarinos diésel-eléctricos, será de especial importancia en caso de tener que defender la península. A diferencia de los buques de superficie, no pueden ser detectados por el radar. Habría que enviar aviones antisubmarinos para detectarlos, pero con los dos bandos derribando activamente todo lo que no dé una respuesta adecuada, el uso de los Poseidones (P-8 Poseidon) parece muy dudoso*.

*Una perspectiva probable

Una ofensiva importante y exitosa del ejército ucraniano sobre Crimea en un futuro previsible es un evento extremadamente improbable. Lo más probable es que el régimen ucraniano se limite a los grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento (DRG) en la orilla izquierda del Dniéper y continúe su guerra de artillería bombardeando las carreteras que conducen a Perekop.* Afortunadamente, no sólo se puede acceder a la península a través del istmo, sino también por la ruta E105, que pasa por las islas del lago Sivash y está fuera del alcance de los misiles actuales de Ucrania.

Al mismo tiempo, a medida que se transfieran a Kiev más sistemas estadounidenses de largo alcance, aumentará la intensidad de los bombardeos contra las instalaciones de Crimea. A*demás, es posible que las autoridades ucranianas puedan fabricar drones baratos similares a nuestros "Geranio", en cuyo caso las incursiones en Crimea serán realmente masivas.

Naturalmente, la carga de repeler la ofensiva aérea recaerá en nuestras defensas aéreas, especialmente en los sistemas Pantsir de última generación y Tor. *Los misiles balísticos tendrán que ser derribados por la 31ª División de Defensa Aérea, que en 2018 fue reequipada con los sistemas antiaéreos más avanzados de Rusia: los S-400.

Sin embargo, por muy perfecta que sea la defensa, tarde o temprano se encontrará una brecha en ella. Por lo tanto, *la única manera de asegurar Crimea (así como Belgorod, Kursk y otras ciudades rusas) es destruir la estatalidad ucraniana y liberar a la población rusa del terror ucraniano.*


----------



## millie34u (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (27 Nov 2022)

Algún día vas a hacer algo útil? o es pedir mucho?


----------



## Impresionante (27 Nov 2022)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
27 NOV, 13:23Actualizado a las 14:56

Las fuerzas rusas destruyen seis puestos de mando ucranianos - altos mandos
Las fuerzas rusas frustran los intentos de ataque de Ucrania en la RPD

MOSCÚ, 27 de noviembre /TASS/. Las fuerzas rusas han destruido seis puestos de mando de las tropas ucranianas en las regiones de Kherson y Kharkov, así como en la República Popular de Donetsk, dijo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa Igor Konashenkov en una sesión informativa el domingo.

"Seis puestos de mando del enemigo fueron destruidos en la zona de los asentamientos de Sadovoye, Dudchany y Zolotaya Balka en la región de Kherson, Yampol en la RPD, así como Kislovka en la región de Kharkov", junto con 62 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro, personal y material militar en 137 regiones", dijo el portavoz.

Ataque en la RPD
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han frustrado los intentos de ataque de las tropas ucranianas en la zona de Krasny Liman de la LPR con dos unidades de la compañía, dijo Konashenkov.

"En el área de Krasny Liman, el fuego preventivo en las áreas de los asentamientos de Stelmakhovka y Ploshchanka de la República Popular de Lugansk frustró los intentos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de atacar con dos unidades de compañías tácticas hacia los asentamientos de Kolomiychikha y Ploshchanka de la República Popular de Lugansk", dijo Konashenkov.

Según el portavoz, la parte ucraniana también hizo intentos infructuosos de atrincherarse y equipar reductos cerca de Ploshchanka y Chervonopopovka. "Como resultado del fuego de artillería, las unidades del ejército ucraniano se dispersaron y retrocedieron a sus posiciones iniciales", añadió.

Según Konashenkov, más de 50 soldados ucranianos resultaron muertos o heridos. "Tres vehículos de combate blindados y cuatro coches militares especiales fueron destruidos", añadió.

Ataque en la RPL
Las tropas rusas han detenido un intento de ataque de las fuerzas ucranianas hacia el asentamiento de Novoselovskoye, en la república popular de Lugansk, eliminando hasta 30 tropas enemigas, informó el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

"En la zona de Kupyansk, los disparos de artillería contra las zonas de concentración de efectivos del ejército ucraniano frustraron el ataque enemigo hacia el asentamiento de Novoselovskoye de la LPR", dijo Konashenkov, añadiendo que hasta 30 militares ucranianos fueron eliminados y dos camionetas fueron destruidas.

Región de Zaporozhye
Las tropas rusas han destruido cuatro depósitos de municiones en la región de Zaporozhye, dijo Konashenkov.

"Cuatro depósitos con misiles y armas de artillería del grupo de fuerzas ucranianas de "Zaporozhye" fueron eliminados en la zona del asentamiento de Razumovka, en la región de Zaporozhye", dijo.

Además," un depósito de munición con más de 100 misiles para lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS fue destruido en la zona de la ciudad de Dnepropetrovsk", añadió Konashenkov.

Contraataques en la RPD
Todos los contraataques del ejército ucraniano en la dirección de Donetsk han sido repelidos por las tropas rusas, dijo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa.

"En la zona de Donetsk, los contraataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las zonas de los asentamientos de Soledar, Opytnoye, Kurdyumovka y Mayorsk fueron repelidos como resultado del fuego y la acción decidida de las tropas rusas. Fueron destruidos hasta 70 militares ucranianos, dos tanques, dos vehículos blindados de combate y cinco camionetas", dijo Konashenkov.

Además, las fuerzas rusas realizaron un ataque de alta precisión contra la Legión Extranjera en la RPD, eliminando hasta 100 mercenarios, añadió el portavoz. Además, seis vehículos blindados fueron destruidos, dijo Konashenkov.


----------



## wireless1980 (27 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos no permite a los líderes de Ucrania inicien un proceso de negociación con Rusia - Presidente de Bielorrusia Alexander Lukashenko en el canal de televisión Rossiya-1



Ya no saben ni quién permite/impide a quien.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Nov 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están preparando una gran ofensiva en Svatovo*
Hoy, 14:51

Se supo que el comando ucraniano puede estar preparando una gran ofensiva en la dirección de Svatov. Las fuentes informan que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están concentrando sus unidades en la región de Kharkiv, y en grandes cantidades.





Por ejemplo, aquí ya se han desplegado unidades del aeromóvil 81, artillería de cohetes 27 y brigadas de tanques 17 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Probablemente, el comando ucraniano quiere atacar el sur y el norte de Svatovo (LPR) para empujar a las tropas rusas desde la margen derecha del río Krasnaya a lo largo de la línea Kremennaya - Kranorechenskoye - Svatovo - Bajo Duvanka - Alto Duvanka y más a lo largo de las fronteras de la LPR hasta la frontera administrativa con la región de Belgorod.

Una confirmación indirecta de esto es el reconocimiento en curso en vigor, que se utiliza para "sondear" la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF a lo largo de la línea de contacto actual. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania todos los días, incurriendo en pérdidas aquí y allá, intentan llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas con diversas fuerzas, medios y grados de intensidad.

Por ejemplo, en el período del 25 al 27 de noviembre, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania iban a intentar por sexta vez irrumpir en el pueblo de Kuzemovka, que se encuentra a tres docenas de kilómetros al noroeste de Svatovo. Esta vez, el comando ucraniano concentró mucho más personal y equipo en el sitio del avance planificado para impulsar la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF con una fuerza de ataque. Al mismo tiempo, una parte importante estaba formada por ex militares y ahora mercenarios de Albania, Bosnia y Herzegovina, Polonia y Rumania.

El reconocimiento aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF reveló el área de concentración de las fuerzas y activos enemigos antes del ataque planeado. En el pueblo de Velikie Khutara en la región de Kharkiv había un campamento y depósitos de armas. Un poderoso ataque con misiles fue infligido en esta área. Como resultado, de casi 1 mil mercenarios, unos 200 resultaron muertos o gravemente heridos. También se destruyó una cantidad significativa de equipos y municiones enemigos.


----------



## millie34u (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No veo nada equivocado en lo que dice Manuela Carmena.
> 
> En cuanto a Irene Montero, pues sí *ofenden a la inteligencia las insinuaciones de que su interés es sacar violadores de la cárcel. *En todo caso esta nueva ley habría venido a corregir excesos y abusos de la anterior ley, y por tanto debería ser bienvenida por los mismos que se quejaban de tales excesos.
> 
> Excesos que en muchas ocasiones no eran propiamente culpa de la ley, sino de jueces y policías que hacían y hacen interpretaciones maximalistas de su literalidad, por aquello tan viejo de 'cuanto peor mejor' en un caso, o de simple estupidez en el otro.



No digo que fuera su interés primario. Tampoco niego que tengas razón en lo de los jueces, porque si quisieran tienen instrumentos para no soltar a la escoria pederasta. Pero es evidente que la PSOE/Podemos sí sabían que eso pasaría porque en el trámite de la ley se lo dijeron incontables veces, incluyendo variopintas instituciones, que iba a suceder eso. Como lo sabían, la única conclusión lógica es que no se oponían a que los pederastas y violadores acortaran sus estancias en prisión.

Dejando lo de arriba, que me parece evidente, a nivel más tenebroso y subjetivo está la constitución moral de los mandamases de esos partidos. Viéndolos y oyéndolos a mí no me sorprendería que quisieran tratar con cariño a los pederastas.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Puede ser ambas, en ese orden...evidentemente la guerra relámpago y quirúrgica rusa fue un desastre...
> Ahora harán colapsar a Ucrania, y esperar que se termine la ayuda, para luego anexarla...



claro
y el mundo libre lo va a permitir


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Sois er "Whatabautismo" en su máxima expresión, la hipocresía es de aquellos a los que ahora esas acciones les parecen de puta madre según quien las hace



Y a ti quien te ha dicho que a mí me parece de puta madre algo. Qué eres? Adivino? U otro ser que se cree moralmente superior?


----------



## millie34u (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

⚡Flint-Svatovo⚡Situación el 27/11/22⚡

Resumen del comandante de batallón de la "Legión Rusa" (BARS-13) "Fomich" para el proyecto @wargonzo:

A pesar de las malas condiciones climáticas y el agotamiento de las fuerzas disponibles, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no censan en sus intentos de realizar operaciones ofensivas en la línea del frente Svatovo-Kremennaya.
Además de los intentos rutinarios de atacar al norte de Svatovo así como en el área de la carretera Svatovo-Kremennaya, el enemigo habiendo obtenido la oportunidad de alcanzar nuestras posiciones desde el bosque al suroeste de Kremennaya, opera en esta zona con numerosos grupos de combate.
Diariamente ataca los baluartes de nuestras tropas. El aumento significativo de la actividad enemiga aquí en los últimos días junto con los constantes ataques en zonas adyacentes, sugiere que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no han abandonado sus planes de capturar Svatovo, con el posterior acceso a Starobelsk y cortando el acceso a Severodonetsk.

Ahora el enemigo está operando aquí con fuerzas mucho más pequeñas que antes. Utilizando principalmente pequeños grupos de infantería (hasta 30 personas) con el apoyo de vehículos blindados de transporte pero con las condiciones de deshielo otoñal es poco probable que pueda lograr sus objetivos. Como saben, se están acumulando importantes reservas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Jarkov que podrian usarse tanto para un ataque a la región de Belgorod (se dice mucho sobre la probabilidad de tal escenario) o por un fuerte aumento de la presión en Svatovsky.

@wargonzo junto con BARS-13 Legión Rusa


----------



## alfonbass (27 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Y a ti quien te ha dicho que a mí me parece de puta madre algo. Qué eres? Adivino? U otro ser que se cree moralmente superior?



Claro, lo pones en el hilo de la guerra de Ucrania por simple casualidad, verdad?


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, lo pones en el hilo de la guerra de Ucrania por simple casualidad, verdad?



Y donde quieres que lo ponga? En economía? 
Si no te gusta, me pones/ te pongo en el ignore, pero una cosa que te quede clara, te metes los ad hominen por el culo.


----------



## Epicii (27 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9 meses después


Rothmans Racing dijo:


> claro
> y el mundo libre lo va a permitir



El mundo libre? Que ya no existe mas el bloque socialista...
EEUU metio en este embrollo a Ucrania, son los que organizaron el golpe de Estado en 2014
Lo mismo que dejo a Irak y Afganistan en la ruina, y un dia se marcharon , no le llevaron la democracia pero si un monton de muertos y escombros...
La ayuda a Ucrania no será por tiempo indefinido, un día le dirán al comediante, "...siéntate a negociar porque nosotros nos vamos, buena suerte con los rusos..."


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

me parece que pronto vamos a tener repentitis usana y otanica me da el palpito


----------



## millie34u (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epicii (27 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> me parece que pronto vamos a tener repentitis usana y otanica me da el palpito



Por lo del min de exteriores bielorruso?


----------



## cobasy (27 Nov 2022)

It Seems Russia Won’t Require a Winter Offensive to Win the War |







www.paulcraigroberts.org


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Por lo del min de exteriores bielorruso?



entre otros


----------



## kelden (27 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No digo que fuera su interés primario. Tampoco niego que tengas razón en lo de los jueces, porque si quisieran tienen instrumentos para no soltar a la escoria pederasta. Pero es evidente que la PSOE/Podemos sí sabían que eso pasaría porque en el trámite de la ley se lo dijeron incontables veces, incluyendo variopintas instituciones, que iba a suceder eso. Como lo sabían, la única conclusión lógica es que no se oponían a que los pederastas y violadores acortaran sus estancias en prisión.
> 
> Dejando lo de arriba, que me parece evidente, a nivel más tenebroso y subjetivo está la constitución moral de los mandamases de esos partidos. *Viéndolos y oyéndolos a mí no me sorprendería que quisieran tratar con cariño a los pederastas.*



Hasta les llevan a sus hijos para que se los eduquen ... La Montero ya ha preinscrito a los crios en los maristas ... 

Este asunto lo único que demuestra es que los jueces madrileños, al contrario que los riojanos o los navarros, son unos hijos de mil putas que se han echao el monte. Cuando digo que Putin con un topolazo bien tirao en Madrid arreglaba este pais no ando muy desencaminado ....


----------



## España1 (27 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Fotomontaje de la HOSTIA  estas cosas solo se las creen los de NAFO y los canelos de BRBJ...
> 
> El pájaro es un operador de fuerzas especiales con un equipo especial de vision nocturna que vale 40k lereles, con lo cual es obvio que no los están repartiendo a discreción.
> 
> ...



pero no desmonte hombre, que de ilusiones también se vive


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Nov 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Pero que Zasca Parguelas?
> Ukrania es un país con el estatus correspondiente. Tienes que estar muy muy mal para soltar estas poyadas y apoyarte en mantras.



No lo he podido evitar para @El Mercader

# systemctl status ukraine
State: degraded
Jobs: 0 queued
Failed: 1 units
Since: Fri 2014-05-02 09:00:00 CDT; 3131 days ago


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> ¿ Me ignoras o no me ignoras ?



Disculpe lo prometido es deuda y nobleza obliga, y no sabía que le merecía tanta atención depositada en mi persona
Ruego me deje el thanks para saber que me leyó y ya si eso procedo.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> 9 meses después
> 
> 
> El mundo libre? Que ya no existe mas el bloque socialista...
> ...



bla bla bla

Rusia, invade un pais, asesina civiles, fracas en todo

y que si la otan y usa
que si panchito


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> 9 meses después
> 
> 
> El mundo libre? Que ya no existe mas el bloque socialista...
> ...



USA ordenó a Ucrania invadir a Rusia
¿es eso?

payaso


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> [
> 
> Los más de 100 millones de muertos que causó el comunismo, divididos por países



Hasta hace unos años el número de muertos atribuido a la URSS era de 60 millones y a China de 21, pero cuando algunos empezamos a analizar los censos de la URSS esas cifras resultaban ridículas pues si se sumaban a los muertos de la IIGM resultaba que la URSS se habia quedado con menos de 40 millones de habitantes en 1945. Asi que a los propagandistas de toda esta mierda se os ocurrio la genial idea de darles la vuelta, de un dia para otro (se puede comprobar) China paso a tener 60 millones de muertos y la URSS, 21. Lo cual es un auténtico delirio, ¿tienes idea, melón, lo que supone la muerte de 84 millones de personas en una población de 500 millones? en época, los años 60, USA ya disponía de satélites y aviones espia que hubiesen podido certificar con pruebas gráficas tal delirio, pues bien, no existe ni una sola prueba de tal cosa, salvo las interesadas inferencias en la mente de fanáticos como tú. Ya puedes empezar a insultar.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No contestes más porque solo repites mantras. Da mucha pereza leerte repetir las mismas tonterías una y otra vez.
> Ahora que si la URSS. LA Rusia de hoy no es la URSS de ese momento. Deja de intentar engañar.





wireless1980 dijo:


> Pero que Zasca Parguelas?
> Ukrania es un país con el estatus correspondiente. Tienes que estar muy muy mal para soltar estas* poyadas *y apoyarte en mantras.



Se lo han puesto bien masticado y claro. si usted recalcitrantemente no quiere asumir la verdad es su problema. Los mantras los repite usted una y otra vez. Lo único que hace es tergiversar lo que digo de forma artera porque no tiene argumentos y trata de falseár los mios inutilmente.
Ucrania es un estado fallido que no ha podido integrar sus diferentes pueblos pero no ha querido ceder en lo que era razonable como es conceder la independencia o automnomia del dombás y que Crimea es Rusia, como siempre lo fue tambien Odessa y otras zonas . No lo ha querido hacer por las buenas cediendo, pero lo hará por las malas sacrificando a su población para gloria de sus oligarcas.
El que está realmente mal por fanatismo y carencias dialécticas es usted y ortográficas ES POLLADAS para todo quisqui
¿Conoce lo que es un privado?
Se lo vuelvo a poner por gentileza de @amcxxl para que los relea , estudie y grabe a fuego


amcxxl dijo:

Todavia algunos no se han enterado de que Ucrania como tal es el nombre de un territorio, como extremadura, no es el nombre de una nacion porque no hay una un pueblo ukraniano ni una nacion ukraniana , que e*s un invento de BISMARK*

Ukrania se proclamo como Republica Popular en Noviembre de 1917 poco despues de la proclamacion del Soviet en Petrogrado y otras ciudades rusas
La diferencia en Kiev es que ademas de soviets habia una presencia de pequeños terratenientes campesinos

*Donetsk proclamo su propia Republica Sovietica de Donetsk-Krivoy Rog y lo mismo hizo Odessa
Donetsk s dirigio a Lenin para pedir la inclusion de la RSDK en la RSFS de Rusia*

Ademas la RPU incluia a Volinia y Podolia que de hecho NO SON PARTE DEL TERRITORIO HISTORICO DE LA UKRANIA

*En primavera de 2018 despues de la paz de Brest-Livovsk, ALEMANIA INVADIO el suroeste de Rusia y proclamo el Hetmanato de Ucrania* (protectorado Aleman, o estado titere) invadiendo las otras dos Republicas Sovieticas e incluso Crimea que no formaba parte de ninguna de las tres entidades sino de la RSFS de Rusia

La Ukrania fue el escenario principal de la Guerra "Civil" de Rusia que en realidad fue una continuacion de Gran Guerra Europea en el Oeste (1914-1918), cuando *las potencias colonialistas firmaron el armisticio el 11 de Noviembre de 1918 e inmediatamente invadieron Rusia por desde el Mar Negro, el Mar Baltico, el Mar de Barents y el Mar del Japon*










Ademas en la parte Occidental los extranjeros promovieron otra Republica *Nacional de Ucrania Occidental, *al desmenbrarse el Imperio Austro-Hungaro, en un terrtorio que ni era parte de la Ukrania historica ni sus habitantes son pequeñorusos ni ortodoxos, `por tanto no son "ucranianos" de verdad
Ver archivo adjunto 1274526



A ver si nos enteramos de una vez que *UCRANIA como estado es una INVENCION de Alemania* para quitar territorio y poblacion a Rusia

Este MAPA de MIERDA que pulula por la red no es el mapa de ningun pais autentico es un *mapa ficticio inventado por los alemanes y presentado en la CONFERENCIA de PARIS de 1919* (TRATADO DE VERSALLES) con las pretensiones territoriales para los NACIONALISTAS UKRANIANOS (los "rebeldes moderados" de hoy en dia) respaldados por las potencias occidentales para socavar y desmembrar a Rusia












CIen millones de mierdas en tu puta boca SUNBNORMAL

deja ya de repetir como un loro los bulos de la propaganda fascista

Fires Rage in Canada as Professor Attacks the Myth of Holodomor

*Furia incendiaria en Canadá cuando el profesor ataca el mito del Holodomor*
vanessa beeley / 25 de junio de 2022
*Por Mateo Ehret


El profesor asistente de la Universidad de Alberta, Dougal MacDonald *, armó el escándalo el 20 de noviembre de 2019 al escribir en una publicación personal de Facebook que el genocidio de ucranianos de 1932-33 conocido como *Holodomor fue un "mito fabricado por hitlerianos"*.
Si tales comentarios se hicieran en la mayoría de las naciones hoy, no sería gran cosa (ya que solo 16 naciones han optado por reconocer este evento como un acto de genocidio en lugar del trágico acto de la naturaleza que sostienen MacDonald e innumerables eruditos eminentes . )
Sin embargo, Canadá no es "la mayoría de las naciones", sino que ha tenido la desgracia de albergar a algunos de los grupos más virulentos de rabiosos fascistas ucranianos de ultraderecha que fueron trasplantados a las praderas y la costa oeste por las redes de inteligencia angloamericanas a raíz de SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL.
Hoy en día, muchos de estos *Banderitas de segunda y tercera generación controlan instituciones poderosas como el Congreso Ucraniano de Canadá (UCC)* y han engendrado ideólogos tan confusos y peligrosos como *la Viceprimera Ministra de Canadá (y destacada académica de Rhodes) Chrystia Freeland*, quien no ve vergüenza en su el papel principal del abuelo como colaborador de los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial o sosteniendo banderas derechistas asociadas con la Organización fascista de nacionalistas ucranianos en un mitin reciente en Toronto.
Actuando desde el epicentro de este nexo fascista en Alberta, el profesor MacDonald ha decidido valientemente que "ya es suficiente" escribiendo sobre el tema de la hambruna que los fascistas ucranianos han etiquetado erróneamente como "genocidio dirigido contra el nacionalismo ucraniano". En su controvertida publicación de Facebook, MacDonald escribió que _*“fueron los nazis hitlerianos quienes crearon el mito de la hambruna en 1933 para desacreditar a la Unión Soviética*, el enemigo al que más temían. Los nazis escribieron historias de primera plana en los periódicos alemanes, que luego fueron retomadas por la prensa reaccionaria británica”._
Dentro de sus muy útiles escritos, hay algo vital que el profesor MacDonald no menciona.

*La mano británica detrás del Holodomor (y el nazismo)*
Para aquellos que no lo saben, las dos figuras más responsables de la “evidencia sobre el terreno” del Holodomor fueron *dos periodistas llamados Gareth Jones y Malcolm Muggeridge*. Al observar estas dos cifras, no debería sorprendernos encontrarnos chocando con los cargos más altos de *un grupo de expertos británico llamado Mesa Redonda , que actuó como la mano guía detrás del ascenso del nazismo.*
Tanto Jones como Muggeridge fueron enviados a Ucrania durante varias semanas en 1933 y sus informes de hambruna controlada fueron el principal desencadenante de los incendios anti-rusos que *alimentaron el surgimiento del nazismo que los imperialistas británicos esperaban que conduciría a una guerra de aniquilación germano-rusa*. .

La entrada de Jones en la esfera de influencia de la Mesa Redonda se produjo a principios de sus años en el Trinity College de Cambridge, *cuando dirigió la Unión de la Liga de Naciones de Cambridge que promovía el fin de los estados nacionales bajo un gobierno supranacional*.

*La Liga de las Naciones fue una creación del gobierno de Lloyd George*, que se instaló a través de un golpe dirigido por el grupo Mesa Redonda de Alfred Milner que derrocó al gobierno de Herbert Asquith en 1916 para dirigir el Tratado de Versalles de 1919 con la esperanza de diseñar el post- mundo de la guerra . Todo el gabinete de Lloyd George estaba integrado por líderes de la Mesa Redonda del jardín de infancia de Lord Milner, como Leo Amery, Lionel Curtis, Lord Lothian y FS Oliver. También fue en esa sede de París donde el grupo creó el *Instituto Real de Asuntos Internacionales (RIIA) con una sucursal estadounidense dotada de Rhodes Scholars establecida en 1921 llamada Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores (CFR).*
Es importante tener en cuenta que el CFR que tanto desfiguró la historia del siglo XX nunca fue estadounidense, sino que siempre siguió el mandato establecido en 1877 por Cecil Rhodes :
Citar
_“*¿Por qué no deberíamos formar una sociedad secreta con el único objetivo de promover el Imperio Británico y traer a todo el mundo incivilizado bajo el dominio británico para la recuperación de los Estados Unidos para hacer de la raza anglosajona un solo imperio…”*_
Después de que la resistencia nacionalista estadounidense resultara fatal para la agenda de gobernanza global posterior a la Primera Guerra Mundial, se pusieron en marcha planes para una nueva guerra entre el fascismo y el comunismo. Mientras se instalaban gobiernos fascistas en España, Italia y Alemania como "soluciones" a los problemas financieros de la década de 1920 (y mientras se planeaban golpes fascistas en EE. UU., Canadá, Reino Unido y Francia), Gareth Jones fue reclutado para convertirse en el secretario privado de Lloyd George. el 1 de enero de 1930.
En 1931, el entrenamiento de Jones como gerente de percepción para el imperio lo llevó a Nueva York, donde se desempeñó como asistente personal del infame *Ivy Lee. Ivy Lee fue miembro fundador del Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores (AKA: La rama estadounidense de la Mesa Redonda) *y trabajó con Edward Bernays como *jefe de relaciones públicas de la Familia Rockefeller, IG Farben y Westinghouse, Charles Lindberg y otros fascistas* que había apoyado a Hitler durante la guerra y organizó el fallido golpe de estado de 1934 en Estados Unidos que fue expuesto por el general Smedley Butler .














_Dr. Ivy Lee uno de los creadores del mito del Holodomor_
[/td][/tr][/table]

Al regresar a su antiguo puesto con Lloyd George en Inglaterra, Jones se convirtió en el primer periodista en volar con Hitler y Goebbels tras el derrocamiento del general von Schleicher por parte del Führer en enero de 1933. Después de esto, Jones fue enviado a Rusia, deslizándose de forma encubierta en Ucrania en Marzo de 1933 junto a otro agente británico llamado Malcolm Muggeridge. Muggeridge era hijo del cofundador de Fabian Society, Henry Muggeridge, y se casó con la sobrina de la líder de Fabian, Beatrice Webb. Mi artículo reciente _¿Qué es la Sociedad Fabiana y con qué fin fue creada?_ presenta una imagen más completa del papel dual desempeñado por las redes Round Table/Rhodes Scholar de Oxford y las redes Fabian Society de la London School of Economics al infiltrarse conjuntamente en todos los aspectos de la sociedad moderna con el único objetivo de deshacer la revolución estadounidense y principios del siglo XV. renacimiento dorado del siglo.
Juntos, los informes "sobre el terreno" de Jones y Muggeridge se publicaron en el Manchester Guardian, la prensa nazi y la máquina de prensa de William Randolph Hearst. Cuando Hearst comenzó a publicitar Holodomor, ya se había convertido en un hitleriano devoto. El profesor MacDonald señala que _“en septiembre de 1934, el multimillonario William Randolph Hearst, el principal editor estadounidense de la 'prensa amarilla' y partidario abierto del nazismo, se reunió con Hitler y el ministro de propaganda nazi Joseph Goebbels en Berlín y firmó un acuerdo en efectivo para promover una imagen positiva de los nazis en los EE. UU. Los periódicos de Hearst pronto publicaron columnas pagadas por Hitler, Goering y Mussolini”._
La vida de Gareth Jones fue truncada en China en 1935 por razones que tal vez nunca sepamos.

*Un regreso a la batalla del profesor MacDonald*
Lo que sí sabemos es que su propaganda antisoviética ha alimentado un monstruo que una victoria aliada en 1945 no pudo destruir. Este monstruo ha crecido a lo largo de los años posteriores a la Segunda Guerra Mundial para alcanzar alturas increíbles de poder en Ucrania, EE. UU. y Canadá, lo que nos lleva de vuelta a nuestra historia actual.
En sus controvertidos comentarios, el profesor MacDonald preguntó cómo podría seguir perpetuándose ese mito durante 70 años después de la derrota del fascismo en la medida en que Canadá ha aprobado proyectos de ley que reconocen los días conmemorativos del Holodomor. Aquí, el profesor señaló la operación angloamericana para trasplantar a los principales criminales de guerra de las SS a Canadá diciendo:
Citar
_“En Canadá, los antiguos colaboradores nazis y sus descendientes han liderado durante mucho tiempo la falsa campaña Holodomor. Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Canadá se convirtió en un refugio para los ucranianos que colaboraron con los nazis y mataron a sus propios ciudadanos para servir a los objetivos nazis. Una vez en Canadá y con la ayuda del estado canadiense, estos criminales de guerra construyeron organizaciones nacionales reaccionarias (por ejemplo, la UCC) que persisten hasta el día de hoy. Estas organizaciones desplazaron a las organizaciones ucranianas progresistas ya establecidas. Algunos colaboradores alcanzaron altos cargos, por ejemplo, el miembro de las Waffen SS, Petro Savaryn, se desempeñó como vicepresidente del Partido PC nacional y fue rector de la Universidad de Alberta durante cuatro años”._
Por supuesto, la Asociación de Estudiantes de Ucrania ha exigido que se despida al profesor diciendo en una carta abierta que _"hacemos un llamado a la Universidad de Alberta para que reprenda y despida de inmediato a Dougal MacDonald por discurso de odio antiucraniano y negación del Holodomor". _La UCC ha organizado una gran presión sobre la Universidad para que doble la rodilla, lo que resultó en denuncias públicas de las afirmaciones de MacDonald por parte del primer ministro de Alberta, Jason Kenney, quien condenó a _las "voces occidentales, supuestamente progresistas, que fueron cómplices de uno de los grandes encubrimientos de la historia". _Mientras tanto, el decano de la Universidad ha denunciado las afirmaciones de MacDonald.


----------



## kelden (27 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> USA ordenó a Ucrania invadir a Rusia
> ¿es eso?
> 
> payaso



No exactamente. USA ordenó a los ucranianos tocar los cojones a los rusos. Los ucranianos, como parecen ser bastante gilipollas, hicieron caso y ahora pagan las consecuencias. Y lo que les queda ....


----------



## magufone (27 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1274382
> 
> 
> Fortificaciones antitanques instaladas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las calles de Bakhmut.
> ...



Y con que estan fijadas al suelo?


----------



## millie34u (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epicii (27 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> USA ordenó a Ucrania invadir a Rusia
> ¿es eso?
> 
> payaso



Tranquilo, yo no tengo la culpa que tu mujer te dejo por otro...tomate un tilo, y la vida sigue


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (27 Nov 2022)

Múrmansk, ciudad localizada en el noroeste de Rusia y próxima a la frontera con Finlandia y Noruega.

Múrmansk - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Tranquilo, yo no tengo la culpa que tu mujer te dejo por otro...tomate un tilo, y la vida sigue



*se dice tila en España
lo ves como eres panchito............... que no vas a follar con rubias eslavas
lo tuyo son estas





*


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Según fuentes ucranianas, entre ellas el diputado Halushka, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han sufrido enormes pérdidas de efectivos en Artemivsk durante los dos últimos días. Más de 500 personas han resultado heridas sólo en dos días.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (27 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hasta hace unos años el número de muertos atribuido a la URSS era de 60 millones y a China de 21, pero cuando algunos empezamos a analizar los censos de la URSS esas cifras resultaban ridículas pues si se sumaban a los muertos de la IIGM resultaba que la URSS se habia quedado con menos de 40 millones de habitantes en 1945. Asi que a los propagandistas de toda esta mierda se os ocurrio la genial idea de darles la vuelta, de un dia para otro (se puede comprobar) China paso a tener 60 millones de muertos y la URSS, 21. Lo cual es un auténtico delirio, ¿tienes idea, melón, lo que supone la muerte de 84 millones de personas en una población de 500 millones? en época, los años 60, USA ya disponía de satélites y aviones espia que hubiesen podido certificar con pruebas gráficas tal delirio, pues bien, no existe ni una sola prueba de tal cosa, salvo las interesadas inferencias en la mente de fanáticos como tú. Ya puedes empezar a insultar.



Siempre he tenido curiosidad por esas cifras pero no sé a qué bibliografía recurrir.


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Un miembro extranjero de la Legión Internacional Ucraniana habla de las dificultades de los combates en Donbass, ya que la mayoría de la población está con los rusos y muchos les filtran la ubicación de las tropas ucranianas, que a menudo son emboscadas y aniquiladas.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Siempre he tenido curiosidad por esas cifras pero no sé a qué bibliografía recurrir.



busca universidad francesa
solo en el gulag fueron varios millones
URSS asesinó en muchos paises, no solo en rusia
el Holodomor fueron entre 4 y 10 millones


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Siempre he tenido curiosidad por esas cifras pero no sé a qué bibliografía recurrir.



Historia de los censos en Rusia. 1959 - 1989: los pastores matusalenes


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Historia de los censos en Rusia. 1959 - 1989: los pastores matusalenes



La población de la URSS a fines de 1945 se calculó retrocediendo los datos del Censo de toda la Unión de 1959.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No veo nada equivocado en lo que dice Manuela Carmena.
> 
> En cuanto a Irene Montero, pues sí ofenden a la inteligencia las insinuaciones de que su interés es sacar violadores de la cárcel. En todo caso esta nueva ley habría venido a corregir excesos y abusos de la anterior ley, y por tanto debería ser bienvenida por los mismos que se quejaban de tales excesos.
> 
> Excesos que en muchas ocasiones no eran propiamente culpa de la ley, sino de jueces y policías que hacían y hacen interpretaciones maximalistas de su literalidad, por aquello tan viejo de 'cuanto peor mejor' en un caso, o de simple estupidez en el otro.



A ver si estoy equivocado:
No es el bloque supuestamente de izquierda el que desea penas mas laxas, siendo totalmente opuesto a la introduccion de la cadena perpetua por delito sexual???

Coño...lo mismo lo he soñado...

Es curioso el hecho de que fue el PESOE el que dividio el delito de agresion sexual, diferenciando el abuso sexual....y haya sido el PESOE de nuevo, el que lo ha vuelto a unificar.

En cuanto a lo de "Manola" Carmena ...en fin...cada uno tiene sus neuras, sus filias y sus fobias...estais locos los que postulais una sociedad sin carceles y sin castigos...decidme un pais rojo donde se de el caso...

Para mi que teneis alguna tara psiquica que os impide concebir que sencillamente hay gente que disfruta viendo el dolor de otros...y creeis que todo se puede arreglar con terapias y palabras...nada mas lejos de la realidad.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> La población de la URSS a fines de 1945 se calculó retrocediendo los datos del Censo de toda la Unión de 1959.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Venga hombre, no publique su cagadita para contraprogramar, hasta hace bien poco a ustedes y al resto de la purria reaccionaria se les llenaba la boca con lso "60 millones de muertos de Stalin", una cifra inventada por el loco Solzhenitsyn, sumando la cifra de sus muertos inventados a los caidos frente a los nazis y a las bajas nazis mismas, después de todo, los caidos soviéticos lo eran por ser comunistas, asi que eran culpables de su propia muerte, y los pobres caidos nazis lo era por liberalos....de su vida miserable. A pesar de tal delirio de argumentación usted y el resto la iban proclamando a voz en grito.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No lo he podido evitar para @El Mercader
> 
> # systemctl status ukraine
> State: degraded
> ...



 

Ese "demonio" ya está empezando a dejar de asustar.


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Prigozhin sobre el progreso del asalto a Artemivsk.

_"Bakhmut es una zona grande y bien fortificada con carreteras, suburbios y barreras de agua. El ejército ucraniano está bien preparado y ofrece una resistencia decente.

Nuestra tarea no es Bakhmut en sí mismo, sino destruir el ejército ucraniano y reducir su potencial de combate, lo que es extremadamente positivo en otras direcciones, por lo que esta operación* ha sido bautizada como la "picadora de carne de Bakhmut".*

En este sentido, no corra delante de la locomotora, se lo haremos saber, la felicidad ama el silencio._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Pido perdón por el OT.
> 
> Un poco de seriedad con los acontecimientos del 23F
> 
> ...



Mi opción personal sobre la realidad del 23 F, es que montaron un falso golpe de Estado para sacar del Ejército a todos los elementos de importancia con verdadera fidelidad a España. Si la iban a convertir en el putiferio en el que estamos ahora, no podían dejarlos en sus puestos pues antes o después habrían tomado medidas. Fin de la salida de tópico.


----------



## wireless1980 (27 Nov 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Se lo han puesto bien masticado y claro. si usted recalcitrantemente no quiere asumir la verdad es su problema. Los mantras los repite usted una y otra vez. Lo único que hace es tergiversar lo que digo de forma artera porque no tiene argumentos y trata de falseár los mios inutilmente.
> Ucrania es un estado fallido que no ha podido integrar sus diferentes pueblos pero no ha querido ceder en lo que era razonable como es conceder la independencia o automnomia del dombás y que Crimea es Rusia, como siempre lo fue tambien Odessa y otras zonas . No lo ha querido hacer por las buenas cediendo, pero lo hará por las malas sacrificando a su población para gloria de sus oligarcas.
> El que está realmente mal por fanatismo y carencias dialécticas es usted y ortográficas ES POLLADAS para todo quisqui
> ¿Conoce lo que es un privado?
> ...



Y ahora copy paste… que cansancio, que I capacidad para sintetizar o explicar nada.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 Nov 2022)

*Washington busca en la ONU justificar un robo millonario*


A lo largo de varios años Washington ha robado, bajo cualquier justificación, el capital que varios gobiernos del orbe, que no son afines a su política, han depositado en bancos estadounidenses.

Esa política de rapiña ha motivado que numerosas naciones hayan comprendido que no se pueden guardar riquezas en esas instituciones financieras porque algunas se han especializado en adueñarse de sus tesoros mediante cualquier excusa.

Por ese motivo Washington acudió a la Asamblea General de la ONU en aras de buscar el apoyo internacional necesario para quedarse con los 300 000 millones de dólares que Rusia depositó en bancos de esa nación y que le han sido congelados desde que Moscú inició la operación militar especial en Ucrania con el objetivo de desmilitarizar y desnazificar al país vecino.

Esa cantidad representa cerca de la mitad de las reservas internacionales del gigante euroasiático y ha sido abonado por los países occidentales durante años por el cobro de las importaciones de gas ruso.

El pasado 14 de noviembre tras la aprobación (94 votos a favor, 14 en contra y 73 abstenciones) del proyecto de resolución, el embajador de Moscú en la ONU, Vasili Nebenzia, afirmó que Occidente trata de dar la apariencia de legitimidad, a través de la Asamblea General, a su tentativa de robar los activos rusos congelados y utilizarlos para pagar las armas que suministra a Kiev y los daños ocasionados a Ucrania por ese conflicto.

Como sucede con muchas de esas resoluciones de ONU, no son vinculantes y por tanto no se cumplen, aunque pueden proporcionar una cuartada a Washington para quedar bien ante la opinión pública mundial si al final logra quedarse con esa abultada suma de dinero ruso.

El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Dmitri Medvédev declaró que esa resolución es completamente ilegal y advirtió que si Occidente, basándose en esa arbitrariedad comete ese robo, “Rusia no tendrá otra opción que retirar irrevocablemente dinero y bienes a los inversores privados procedentes de esos países”.

Medvédev aseveró que con esos malos arbitrajes la Asamblea General de ONU va perdiendo su posición como principal institución mundial para la paz, y reclamó: «Que emita la misma recomendación sobre la *recompensación tota*l por parte de Washington a Corea, Vietnam, Irak, Yugoslavia y *otras numerosas víctimas de Estados Unidos y la OTAN*«.

En caso contrario, prosiguió el funcionario ruso, la situación parece ser el comienzo de una agonía de la ONU.
«El final será doloroso para toda la comunidad internacional. Viviremos sin tal organización de las «naciones unidas…» 

Por su parte, el ministro de Exteriores, Serguei Lavrov dijo que si se concreta ese robo, «sería la destrucción de la base de las relaciones internacionales, golpearían a los propios europeos, al sistema financiero y socavarían la confianza en Europa y en Occidente en general, porque es una arbitrariedad total parecida a la ley de la selva».

Y enfatizó, “podríamos preguntarnos, ¿hasta cuándo se permitirá que sigan ocurriendo estos impunes desfalcos? No cabe la menor duda que se necesita un nuevo orden económico, financiero, jurídico, y sobre todo, moral que detenga esas arbitrariedades”.

Recordemos que en las últimas décadas, Estados Unidos y aliados de la OTAN han bombardeado y destruido numerosos países bajo el pretexto de la amenaza comunista, la defensa de los derechos humanos, la lucha contra el terrorismo o por cualquier falaz excusa y no han resarcido a esas naciones.

Solo bastaría rememorar algunas: Vietnam, Nicaragua, Yugoslavia, Irak, Libia, Siria, Afganistán, y pese a los billones de dólares y millones de vidas humanas que provocaron a esos pueblos, la ONU ni siquiera los ha condenado.

En cuanto a los robos de capitales depositados por diferentes países en bancos de Estados Unidos y de Europa, esos hechos de latrocinio y rapiña se han sucedido desde hace varias décadas. 

Comentemos algunos: En 1979, cuando el triunfo de la revolución en la República Islámica de Irán, los activos de la nación persa fueron cortados por Washington, prohibió las importaciones de petróleo iraníes y congeló unos 30* 000 millones*de dólares en activos.

Sin recato a las leyes internacionales, un tribunal de Nueva York ordenó que esos activos iraníes se utilizaran para indemnizar a las víctimas del 11 de septiembre de 2001, pese a que la República Islámica no estuvo involucrada en los ataques terroristas.

Después de la invasión y ocupación de Irak, Estados Unidos en 2004 destinó 15 000 millones de dólares de Teherán a la supuesta reconstrucción de esa nación árabe, mientras que de las arcas de Bagdad desaparecieron miles de millones de dólares de las reservas del país.

Lo mismo sucedió con los 7 000 millones de dólares del Banco Central de Afganistán colocados en instituciones financieras estadounidenses. La Casa Blanca, en febrero de 2022 ordenó disponer de esos fondos para “ayudar” a las víctimas del 11 de septiembre.

En Libia, tras la invasión de la OTAN, 13 000 millones de dólares fueron congelados en un banco belga, otros 2 000 millones en instituciones financieras de Italia, 12 500 millones en sedes británicas y 30 000 millones en las de Estados Unidos, y todas desaparecieron. 

A Venezuela le han congelado en Inglaterra, 30 000 millones en oro, Washington le ha arrebatado a Caracas, miles de millones de dólares en dinero y propiedades como las gasolineras Citco, mientras a Cuba se le han bloqueado desde 1963 alrededor de 1 000 millones de dólares los cuales han sido entregados a miembros de la mafia cubanoamericana radicada en Miami mediante juicios fraudulentos.

En un mundo que cada día se dirige más hacia el multilateralismo, los países occidentales encabezados por Estados Unidos, no pueden seguir despojando a las naciones del Sur y a las emergentes de sus legítimas riquezas y menos aún, utilizar a la Asamblea General de la ONU para cometer sus fechorías.


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

na estoy estupendamente calentito relajado viendo el atardecer y vosotros?


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Rusia ha desplegado un verdadero "puente aéreo" militar hacia China - Defence Express.

▪ Los servicios de seguimiento de vuelos registran vuelos continuos del avión de transporte pesado An-124 Ruslan de Volga-Dnepr con destino a China. Los aviones no siempre encienden un transpondedor (un dispositivo para la detección de un avión por parte de un despachador), lo que dificulta su seguimiento. En total, estamos hablando de una docena de vuelos en la última semana.
▪ Esta actividad también ha llamado la atención en China: los blogueros locales están publicando imágenes del aterrizaje del Ruslan en el aeropuerto de Zhengzhou. En los comentarios del vídeo se explica que el avión ha llegado "para recoger ayuda militar: equipos, chalecos antibalas, cascos, ropa, etc.".
▪ Todo esto lleva a Defence Express a una única conclusión: la Federación Rusa está enviando aviones para carga militar. Y para ello, el que es muy necesario ahora mismo y no puede esperar a que se entregue por ferrocarril.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Venga hombre, no publique su cagadita para contraprogramar, hasta hace bien poco a ustedes y al resto de la purria reaccionaria se les llenaba la boca con lso "60 millones de muertos de Stalin", una cifra inventada por el loco Solzhenitsyn, sumando la cifra de sus muertos inventados a los caidos frente a los nazis y a las bajas nazis mismas, después de todo, los caidos soviéticos lo eran por ser comunistas, asi que eran culpables de su propia muerte, y los pobres caidos nazis lo era por liberalos....de su vida miserable. A pesar de tal delirio de argumentación usted y el resto la iban proclamando a voz en grito.



Y porque es tan importante la cuantia de la matanza???
El que mata a un millon de personas y ni se inmuta...no estaria dispuesto a matar a 100 millones si tuviese o hubiera tenido los medios para llevarlo a cabo???
No se...debo ser muy inculto y muy romo para no ver la diferencia MORAL...ni que fuese una competicion.

ME DA IGUAL EL SUJETO POLITICO QUE LO LLEVE A CABO...lo mismo que agite un trapo verde que azul que mostaza...

Ese desprecio por la vida humana en algun momento tendra que ser corregido.

Y condenado por todos.


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na estoy estupendamente calentito relajado viendo el atardecer y vosotros?



_Ídem, pero escuchando opera.

Y antes que preguntes: Otelo de Verdi._


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Y también para que se entienda.
El primer mapa es el del tiempo para el 27 de noviembre.
El segundo mapa es el tiempo para el 4 de diciembre.

Dentro de una semana, el invierno se impondrá en Ucrania (Crimea se retrasará un poco).
Vea la dinámica aquí Windy as forecasted

La actual pausa operativa no durará mucho. Un golpe más al mix energético antes de que llegue el invierno y comience la campaña de invierno 2022-2023.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na estoy estupendamente calentito relajado viendo el atardecer y vosotros?



Viendo el perro de la vecina de enfrente correteando por el jardín y pensando que quien pillara a la preciosa vecinita de 27 que tengo.
Voy a ver si me deja pasear a su perro. No voy con malas intenciones: Me gustan los chuchos un montón y puede ser terapéutico.

El aire de Nueva York empieza a oler a invierno.

Ya era hora!!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (27 Nov 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Y ahora copy paste… que cansancio, que I capacidad para sintetizar o explicar nada.



¿Lo has leído ya?
Pues ¿Por qué no te callas?


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y porque es tan importante la cuantia de la matanza???
> El que mata a un millon de personas y ni se inmuta...no estaria dispuesto a matar a 100 millones si tuviese o hubiera tenido los medios para llevarlo a cabo???
> No se...debo ser muy inculto y muy romo para no ver la diferencia MORAL...ni que fuese una competicion.
> 
> ...



Moral...no mame, es usted un santo, irá al Cielo.


----------



## Pato Sentado (27 Nov 2022)

En uno de los vídeos gore más recientes sale un casco que ha salido volando con gran parte de la cabeza. Si os fijáis los yanquis en la 2GM llevaban el casco desabrochado en casi todas las fotos, por este motivo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> na estoy estupendamente calentito relajado viendo el atardecer y vosotros?



Esa batamanta que es un vicio.


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2022)

¿Y estos van derrotar a Bizancio?


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esa batamanta que es un vicio.



Yo con un gripazo del 15...covid o no covid....ni fruta idea...

Tengo un hormiguero en mi nariz...


----------



## alfonbass (27 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y estos van derrotar a Bizancio?



Luego os dicen que os tragáis todas las chorradas de RT y os enfadáis....


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Moral...no mame, es usted un santo, irá al Cielo.



Oki...no atiendes a valores morales...perfecto.

Pues para mi tu postura es pueril...que cojones importa si Hitler mato 5 o 10 millones de judios por ser judios...

El numero no es lo que importa...razumijes???


----------



## alexforum (27 Nov 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Washington busca en la ONU justificar un robo millonario*
> 
> 
> A lo largo de varios años Washington ha robado, bajo cualquier justificación, el capital que varios gobiernos del orbe, que no son afines a su política, han depositado en bancos estadounidenses.
> ...



Una prueba mas de por que hay que termianr con los anglos. Ladrones y piratas, siempre lo fueron y siempre lo seran.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

Se acerca su final...de ahi la patada al tablero...


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Luego os dicen que os tragáis todas las chorradas de RT y os enfadáis....



Lo dice uno que se traga Gangrena 3, Telepingo y TVEggg....


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Así es cómo van ganando los orcos:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1274515



He leído en un medio que publica esa misma foto y precisamente habla de un montaje con miembros del FSO lo siguiente:



> En septiembre, el presidente ruso *Vladimir Putin y el primer ministro Dmitry Medvedev hicieron un viaje al lago Ilmen, en el óblast de Nóvgorod*, a unos 500 kilómetros al noroeste de Moscú, donde "accidentalmente" se encontraron y* comieron sopa junto al fuego con un grupo de "pescadores locales"*. El viaje, que fue claramente escenificado, debía poner de relieve la conexión de Putin y Medvédev con la "gente sencilla" de Rusia, y fue ampliamente difundido por los medios de comunicación estatales.
> 
> Los usuarios de RuNet se rieron mucho de la idea de que Putin y Medvédev se tropezaran con un grupo de pescadores en el transcurso de su trabajo diario, pero no fue hasta la Navidad ortodoxa de la semana pasada cuando empezó realmente la diversión: el 7 de enero, los blogueros se dieron cuenta de que *los mismos "pescadores" aparecían en las fotos de la celebración navideña del Presidente en Veliky Novgorod, a orillas del lago Ilmen.*
> 
> Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator



¿Y dónde está lo raro? si hubiesen sido otros los presuntos pescadores, podríamos decir: ' vaya, tanto que se llevaba bien con los pescadores, se va a celebrar la Navidad y no los invita'.

La única persona que sí identifican, es a la rubia. Vuelvo a incluir copia traducida del mismo medio:



> Sin embargo, el bloguero Leonid Volkov llegó a la conclusión de que los "pescadores" eran en realidad activistas de Nóvgorod. Volkov escribió en su página de Facebook la noche del 7 de enero que *había identificado a la mujer de ambas fotos como Larisa Sergukhina, una empresaria y activista de Nóvgorod*.
> 
> Las transcripciones de la celebración navideña muestran que Putin pasó bastante tiempo hablando con ella.
> Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator



Y esto tampoco tiene nada de raro. Que esté con unos pescadores no priva de que pueda estar con alguna personalidad de esa ciudad también ¿correcto?

Y de todas formas, esto no afecta en absoluto al conflicto. Es solo propaganda, más o menos veraz como la que hace cualquier político.

Lo olvidaba, la fuente: All the President's Fishermen: Who's Standing Behind Vladimir Putin?


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Y otro mapa notable.
La concentración de CO2 en la atmósfera.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Oki...no atiendes a valores morales...perfecto.
> 
> Pues para mi tu postura es pueril...que cojones importa si Hitler mato 5 o 10 millones de judios por ser judios...
> 
> El numero no es lo que importa...razumijes???



El número claro que importa, sobre todo a los afectados.


----------



## arriondas (27 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Luego os dicen que os tragáis todas las chorradas de RT y os enfadáis....



No es cosa de RT...









Worshippers left 'in tears' as Cambridge dean claims Jesus was trans


The view of a transgender Jesus is 'legitimate', according to Dr Michael Banner, the Dean who stepped in to defend the claim made at a Sermon last Sunday that Christ had a 'trans body'.




www.dailymail.co.uk













Jesus could have been transgender, claims Cambridge dean


The dean of Trinity College said such a view was 'legitimate' after a row over a sermon by a student that claimed Christ had a 'trans body'




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## dabuti (27 Nov 2022)

Quieren abandonar la FIFA.









Dinamarca pretende abandonar la FIFA por la polémica de los brazaletes arcoíris en Qatar


El presidente de la Federación Danesa y el CEO de la misma anunciaron que realizarán una solicitud formal a UEFA junto a otros países nórdicos.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso está llevando a cabo una ofensiva en Donbás y bombardea las posiciones de las AFU prácticamente a lo largo de toda la línea del frente - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ En las direcciones de Liman, Artemivsk y Avdeevsk, el ejército ruso sigue concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en la ofensiva.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk, Zaporizhzhia y Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están a la defensiva.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron cuatro ataques con misiles contra instalaciones de transporte e infraestructuras en las regiones de Zaporizhia y Dnipropetrovsk y llevaron a cabo más de 10 ataques de bombardeo con MLRS.
▪ Sigue existiendo la amenaza de ataques contra instalaciones de infraestructuras críticas en Ucrania. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No es cosa de RT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos en manos de locos en occidente…cosas de una cultura en decadencia…


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El número claro que importa, sobre todo a los afectados.



Es evidente que a Vladek Spilman le preocupaba mucho el numero...no la persecucion del judio...el numero sin duda le quito el sueño durante mucho tiempo.

O a mi pobre suegro...en el monolito que erigieron en su pueblo hay hasta 10 miembros de su familia muertos a manos de la USTACA...

El numero sin duda es lo sustantivo.


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Y estos van derrotar a Bizancio?



Cosas de herejes.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mi opción personal sobre la realidad del 23 F, es que montaron un falso golpe de Estado para sacar del Ejército a todos los elementos de importancia con verdadera fidelidad a España. Si la iban a convertir en el putiferio en el que estamos ahora, no podían dejarlos en sus puestos pues antes o después habrían tomado medidas. Fin de la salida de tópico.




El 23F fue para blindar al Campechano en la poltrona, antes del golpe pocos le querían, muchos no le querían ni en pintura y muchos más le miraban más que con reticencia.

A partir del 23F pasó a ser el gran salvador de la democracia y de nuestra libertad y una figura incuestionable para toda la plebe. Con machaqueo continuo de los medios de información alabándole a todas horas.

El Tejero solo fue un tonto útil y tan sumamente tonto que a día de hoy todavía ni se habrá enterado que solo lo utilizaron como una marioneta.

Saludos.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Quieren abandonar la FIFA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo voy a abandonar mi empresa porque me siento marginado sexualmente: A mi me gusta follar exclusivamente con pelirrojas con ojos azules o verdes y con cuerpo de guitarra. Me declaro: SAPP : *S*exualmente *A*traído *P*or *P*elirrojas.

Me he hecho mi propio brazalete y me siento oprimido: Soy de una minoría sexual reprimida!!!!

Irene Montero: Si me escuchas que sepas que quiero mi paguita!!!!


----------



## millie34u (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo voy a abandonar mi empresa porque me siento marginado sexualmente: A mi me gusta follar exclusivamente con pelirrojas con ojos azules o verdes y con cuerpo de guitarra. Me declaro: SAPP : *S*exualmente *A*traído *P*or *P*elirrojas.
> 
> Me he hecho mi propio brazalete y me siento oprimido: Soy de una minoría sexual reprimida!!!!
> 
> Irene Montero: Si me escuchas que sepas que quiero mi paguita!!!!



Y dime pequeño shaolin...para que cojones quieres una mujer a tiempo completo??

Tu sabes que hace una mujer en la cama despues de hacerle el amor???


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cosas de herejes.



Eso es un error típico de la historiográfia española, el anglicanismo no es una herejia, es un cisma, cambiaron al Papa por el Gordo.


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y dime pequeño shaolin...para que cojones quieres una mujer a tiempo completo??
> 
> *Tu sabes que hace una mujer en la cama despues de hacerle el amor???*



Ella no sé, yo hacerle el amor otra vez!!!


----------



## NS 4 (27 Nov 2022)

Estorbar...


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Austria se manifiesta a favor de la paz con Rusia y en contra de la ayuda militar a Ucrania

Cientos de austriacos se manifestaron contra las sanciones de la UE. Los manifestantes pidieron la neutralidad de su país y una rápida paz con Rusia. Los austriacos marcharon por las calles de Viena y se concentraron ante el Ministerio austriaco de Asuntos Europeos e Internacionales. "Estamos a favor de una Ucrania neutral y de la paz con Rusia", eran los lemas de los carteles de los manifestantes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Clavisto (27 Nov 2022)

Dudaba. Elegí esa película por su director. No me apetecía nada revisitar los clásicos de mi juventud. Cuando a veces lo hago suelo llevarme una decepción. No siempre, claro: todavía hay viejas películas que soportan el paso de mi tiempo. Por aquello fue que decidí verla por primera vez a cuarenta años de su estreno.

Era una de sus últimas películas. Primero fue el título lo que alertó mi atención, luego la portada y después leer en la ficha que estaba dirigida por él. No me sonaba ni de casualidad. Bien, perfecto, no importaba nada, mejor aún. Tenía por delante casi dos horas de un film desconocido del tío que realizó una de esas películas que soplan las cenizas de todos los años pasados desde que la viste por primera vez.

La vi entera. El final se hizo un tanto largo, absurdo y deslavazado. Había sido una extraña película. Él ya estaba viejo y sin embargo podías sentir que lo había pasado bien rodándola. Apagué el ordenador y me fui a la cama. Tardé en dormirme.

Desperté mucho antes de tiempo y poco después oí maullar a la gata. Pensé si habría sido ella y no mis sueños quien me había desvelado antes de tomarse un descanso. Tiene una maullido tristísimo, te parte el corazón. Y los sueños. No permití su entrada al dormitorio. Poco después calló, vencida. Aún tenía una película de sueño por delante y al final caí en ella no sin dar antes mil vueltas sobre el colchón.

Lo bueno de hacer las cosas bien y a lo grande es que si sobra sirve para otro día. Cuando uno está en ello puede acabar un tanto pillado de tiempo, pero sabe que o se da muy bien, demasiado bien, o lo más probable es que con eso sea más que suficiente para mañana. Y allí, bien resguardada en el frigorífico del bar, estaba la olla con la mitad del gran guiso de patatas con chorizo picantón que realicé ayer. Hoy incluso estaría mejor.

Fue una mañana demasiado relajada. Llegó el mediodía y la caja estaba a medio gas. Las mismas cañas parecían lanzas en un largo primer momento. Pero acabaron por ceder una vez más.

Eran las tres y media largas cuando pude echarme una cerveza con mi colega. Salimos a fumar un cigarrillo, hablamos de la Navidad a las puertas y de aquella Nochevieja que pasó en su puticlub de confianza.


Una hora más tarde, a punto de irme, entraron dos compañeros de escuela con sus esposas e hijos.

- ¡Hombre, Kufisto! ¡Por una vez te pillamos!
- Estoy a punto de irme -sonreí- ¿Qué queréis?

Cafés. Y se fueron al ventanal.


- Gracias, Kufisto -dijo una de ellas al servirle el suyo.
- No hay de qué -respondí un tanto sorprendido al oír mi nombre en sus labios.


Hacía tiempo que no nos veíamos.


Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que nos vimos por primera vez.




(A mi amigo @Cazarr)


----------



## Seronoser (27 Nov 2022)

Es largo, pero merece la pena leerlo al detalle.

Los dueños del chiringuito, los anglos, os cuentan en The Economist, lo que está ocurriendo, entre sollozos.
Si quitáis la paja del trigo (que malos son los rusos y que buenos los europeos y ucranianos), y os ceñís a los datos económicos...vais a ver la tormenta perfecta que se está formando en Europa. Los anglos no soportan ver cómo los rusos se están follando a Europa y a la propia Usa y su mini yo GB.

Básicamente le dicen a Europa que se dejen de ostias y gasten en armas, para que Estados Unidos pueda dedicarse a China (tal cuál).
Que hagan lo que el amo americano les pide, y se dejen de disputas tontas, que Usa les está ayudando con sus barcos cargados de energía (sic).

Os dejo aquí el artículo en inglés, porque no tiene desperdicio.





Y traducido en español:

Si se pregunta a los amigos de Europa en el mundo qué piensan de las perspectivas del viejo continente, suelen responder con dos emociones. Una es la admiración. En la lucha por ayudar a Ucrania y resistir la agresión rusa, Europa ha mostrado unidad, agallas y una voluntad de principios para soportar enormes costes. Pero el segundo es la alarma. Una brutal presión económica pondrá a prueba la capacidad de recuperación de Europa en 2023 y más allá. Cada vez es mayor el temor de que la reestructuración del sistema energético mundial, el populismo económico estadounidense y las desavenencias geopolíticas amenacen la competitividad a largo plazo de la Unión Europea y de los países no miembros, incluido el Reino Unido. No sólo está en peligro la prosperidad del continente, sino también la salud de la alianza transatlántica.

No se dejen engañar por la avalancha de buenas noticias procedentes de Europa en las últimas semanas. *Los precios de la energía han bajado con respecto al verano y una racha de buen tiempo significa que el almacenamiento de gas está casi lleno.* Pero la crisis energética sigue siendo peligrosa. *Los precios del gas son seis veces más altos que su media a largo plazo.* El 22 de noviembre, Rusia amenazó con estrangular el último gasoducto operativo hacia Europa, mientras los ataques con misiles provocaban cortes de electricidad de emergencia en toda Ucrania. *El almacenamiento de gas en Europa tendrá que volver a llenarse en 2023, esta vez sin ningún tipo de gas ruso.*

El arma energética de Vladimir Putin se cobrará un peaje más allá de la lluvia ucraniana. Nuestro modelo sugiere que, en un invierno normal, *un aumento del 10% en los precios reales de la energía se asocia con un 0,6% de aumento en las muertes. *

Por lo tanto, *la crisis de energía de este año podría causar más de 100.000 muertes adicionales de personas mayores en toda Europa* (ver detalle gráfico). De ser así, el arma energética del Sr. Putin podría cobrarse más vidas fuera de Ucrania que su artillería, misiles y aviones no tripulados directamente dentro de ella. Esta es una razón más por la que la resistencia de Ucrania a Rusia es también la lucha de Europa.

La guerra también está creando vulnerabilidades ﬁnancieras. La energía e inﬂación se está extendiendo al resto de la economía europea, creando un agudo dilema para el Banco Central Europeo. Tiene que subir los tipos de interés para controlar los precios. Pero si va demasiado lejos podría desestabilizar a los miembros más débiles de la zona euro, entre ellos la endeudada Italia (véase la sección de Finanzas y Economía).

Aunque la crisis energética hace estragos, la guerra ha puesto de manifiesto una vulnerabilidad del modelo empresarial europeo. Demasiadas empresas industriales europeas, sobre todo alemanas, han dependido de los abundantes insumos energéticos de Rusia. Muchas empresas también se han vuelto más dependientes de otra autocracia, China, como mercado final (véase la sección Negocios). La perspectiva de que se rompan las relaciones con Rusia, de que los costes sean estructuralmente más elevados y de que se produzca un desacoplamiento entre Occidente y China ha supuesto un ajuste de cuentas en muchos consejos de administración.

Ese temor se ha visto ampliado por el nacionalismo económico de Estados Unidos, que amenaza con atraer la actividad al otro lado del Atlántico en un torbellino de subvenciones y proteccionismo. La Ley de Reducción de la Incidencia del Presidente Joe Biden supone 400.000 millones de dólares en ayudas a la energía, la industria y el transporte, e incluye disposiciones de "makeinAmerica". En muchos aspectos, el plan se asemeja a las políticas industriales que China ha aplicado durante décadas. A medida que los otros dos pilares de la economía mundial se vuelven más intervencionistas y proteccionistas, Europa, con su pintoresca insistencia en mantener las normas de la Organización Mundial del Comercio sobre el libre comercio, se convierte en un país de la Unión Europea.
de la Organización Mundial del Comercio, parece un imbécil.

Las empresas ya están reaccionando a las subvenciones. Northvolt, una preciada empresa sueca de baterías, ha dicho que quiere ampliar su producción en América. Iberdrola, empresa energética española, está invirtiendo en América el doble que en la Unión Europea. Muchos empresarios advierten que la combinación de energía cara y subvenciones americanas deja a Europa en riesgo de trialización masiva deindus. BASF, un gigante químico alemán, ha revelado recientemente sus planes de reducir sus operaciones europeas "permanentemente". 

No ayuda el hecho de que Europa envejezca más rápido que Estados Unidos.
La pérdida de inversiones empobrece a Europa y alimenta la sensación de que el vigor económico disminuye. En comparación con su trayectoria de PIB anterior, Europa ha salido peor parada que cualquier otro bloque económico. *De las 100 empresas más valiosas del mundo, sólo 14 son europeas*. Los políticos se verán tentados a desechar el libro de reglas y responder con sus propias subvenciones en una carrera armamentística de bondades corporativas que va en aumento. El ministro de Economía alemán ha acusado a Estados Unidos de "acaparar inversiones". El presidente Emanuel Macron de Francia ha pedido "un despertar europeo".

Así pues, la disputa sobre las subvenciones también está alimentando las tensiones entre Estados Unidos y Europa. El apoyo financiero y militar de Estados Unidos a Ucrania supera ampliamente al de Europa, y mientras gira hacia Asia para hacer frente al desafío de China, Estados Unidos se resiente de que la UE no pague por su propia seguridad. La mayoría de los miembros de la OTAN no han cumplido el objetivo de gastar el 2% del PIB en defensa. *La UE fue asombrosamente ingenua respecto a la agresión rusa.* Aunque la guerra hizo que Estados Unidos y Europa se unieran tras las rupturas de los años de Trump, el peligro es que un largo conﬂicto y las tensiones económicas los vuelvan a separar poco a poco. Al señor Putin y el presidente de China presidente de China, Xi Jinping, les encantaría.

Para evitar una peligrosa ruptura, Estados Unidos debe ver el panorama general. El proteccionismo de Biden amenaza con vaciar a Europa de vitalidad, incluso cuando Estados Unidos apoya al ejército ucraniano y *las armadas de petroleros cruzan el Atlántico para suministrar energía a Europa.* El principal objetivo de Bidenomics es impedir que China domine industrias clave: Estados Unidos no tiene ningún interés estratégico en desviar la inversión europea. Debe hacer que las empresas europeas sean elegibles para sus sub
de energía, e integrar más profundamente los mercados energéticos transatlánticos. Europa, por su parte, necesita proteger su economía contra la crisis energética. Los planes que pretenden, con razón, subvencionar a los consumidores y a las empresas para sus necesidades energéticas básicas deberían frenar la demanda cobrando precios más altos en el margen, como en Alemania (véase Brieﬁng). Para reducir los precios de la energía a largo plazo, *Europa debe acelerar la revolución de las energías renovables,* manteniendo los mercados energéticos abiertos a la competencia. También debe adaptarse a una nueva realidad en materia de seguridad. *Esto significa gastar más en defensa para poder estar preparados cuando Estados Unidos desplace su mirada hacia Asia.*

Además de la admiración y la alarma, el otro sentimiento que rige las relaciones transatlánticas es la frustración. A Estados Unidos le irrita el letargo económico de Europa y su incapacidad para defenderse; a Europa le indigna el populismo económico de Estados Unidos. Pero al igual que Europa no debe estar dividida por la guerra, *es vital que la alianza democrática más de la historia se adapte y perdure.*


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (27 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Austria se manifiesta a favor de la paz con Rusia y en contra de la ayuda militar a Ucrania
> 
> Cientos de austriacos se manifestaron contra las sanciones de la UE. Los manifestantes pidieron la neutralidad de su país y una rápida paz con Rusia. Los austriacos marcharon por las calles de Viena y se concentraron ante el Ministerio austriaco de Asuntos Europeos e Internacionales. "Estamos a favor de una Ucrania neutral y de la paz con Rusia", eran los lemas de los carteles de los manifestantes.
> 
> ...



Austria ha aguantado bien, sin entrar en la OTAN, incluso en estos momentos de presión absoluta.


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## Epicii (27 Nov 2022)

je ja ji aquí se dice tilo, es igual de ridículo que tila...
A ti no te deben permitir alejarte mas de una cuadra de tu casa para que no te pierdas, te falta conocer mundo y aprender que no todo se llama como en tu barrio, cani subnormal...


----------



## Malevich (27 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Ídem, pero escuchando opera.
> 
> Y antes que preguntes: Otelo de Verdi._



Leyendo a Pushkin. 
La hija del capitán.


----------



## Harman (27 Nov 2022)

Una parcela del cementerio de Kryvyi Rih que las autoridades de la ciudad ucraniana asignaron recientemente para enterrar a los militares muertos en la zona de guerra ya está medio llena de tumbas frescas, informó el NRC holandés en un informe.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (27 Nov 2022)

Ahora se entienden mejor las criticas al alcalde de Kiev. Zelensky como ya ha hecho cerrando partidos políticos, también quiere quitarse de encima a este alcalde de cara al futuro. Por cierto, es curioso el nivel político en Ucrania, un actor, un campeón de boxeo.....Parece que votan en base a lo famosa que sea esa persona, no a lo capacitada que esté (en nuestro caso no es que lo estén más que estos, pero al menos se presupone sobre el papel que algo más)

"Klichkó, que dio el salto a la política tras ser campeón del mundo de boxeo en la categoría de pesos pesados, es uno de los rivales políticos del actual presidente. Fiel a los postulados más nacionalistas, vio en Zelenski un oportunista que tomó las riendas del país gracias a su popularidad televisiva, pero que, en realidad, era alguien conciliador con Moscú por los intereses empresariales que tenía desplegados en el país vecino. “Mi opinión es que ahora, durante la guerra, no es el momento de hablar de errores. Si la guerra termina, entonces podremos hablar de todos ellos”, afirma Klichkó en la entrevista con este diario."


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Nov 2022)

mientras los subnormales y nanzis matan por bandera mira qué creencias tienen gentuza como Zele o Puercoshenko, vivir la buena vida, los demás que se jodan
hxxps://t.me/victorternovsky/1285

sustituyan las xx por tt


----------



## Yomateix (27 Nov 2022)

*Así son los refugios invernales que Zelenski ha habilitado por toda Ucrania*
Los ataques rusos contra la infraestructura energética ucrania han causado daños colosales y perjuicios de casi 2.000 millones, que han obligado a Kiev a crear una red para atender los servicios básicos de la población. El enviado especial de EL PAÍS a Ucrania Luis de Vega, visita en este vídeo uno de los 4.300 centros de refuerzo desplegados por todo el país por el Servicio Estatal de Emergencias. Este punto se halla en el barrio de Saltivka, en la ciudad de Járkov. La zona ha sido muy golpeada por la guerra y, de hecho, permanece casi vacía mientras muchos edificios carecen de los servicios mínimos


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ella no sé, yo hacerle el amor otra vez!!!



en tu caso el tercer polvete ya te has quedado sin leche y tal


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los crímenes de guerra forman parte de la cultura bélica de Rusia: ganadora del Premio Nobel de la Paz.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso he dicho yo desde febrero 2022, y con su pueblo.


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## mazuste (27 Nov 2022)

> La necrópolis principal de la polaca Olsztyn pronto se verá como un cementerio militar estadounidense: un gran campo de césped y lápidas idénticas, escribe NDP.
> 
> 
> *La decisión de las autoridades de la ciudad se debe al gran aumento del número*
> ...



https://t.me/Slavyangrad/22607


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

‍☠* El Reino Unido está entrenando a miles de reclutas ucranianos utilizando la experiencia probada en batalla del ejército británico, informó British Forces News.*

Los soldados ucranianos fueron entrenados en un lugar secreto en el norte de Inglaterra: un curso intensivo de cinco semanas incluyó manejo de armas, tácticas de aprendizaje y guerra posicional, primeros auxilios en el campo de batalla.

Al mismo tiempo, el vídeo captó a un operador ucraniano, aparentemente haciendo un reportaje en video, con la emblema de la unidad punitiva de las SS bajo el mando de Oskar Dirlewanger, que fue reclutada entre prisioneros de prisiones alemanas, campos de concentración y prisiones militares de las SS.

En cada reportaje de los medios occidentales sobre militares ucranianos siempre se cuelan los símbolos nazis. ¿Falta de atención o intentos de normalizar el nazismo?

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

*Boris Johnson dice que Zelenski no tiene más opción que negarse a negociar
*
El ex primer ministro británico Boris Johnson afirmó que la razón por la que el presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, no negocia con Rusia, es porque los ucranianos no lo dejan.



*¡Suscríbete! *@elOJOen


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

“En Kiev no hay agua”, - dicen los medios. Pues así vienen a coger agua los ciudadanos de Donetsk. Ucrania cortó el suministro desde Slavyansk, ciudad que controla el ejército ucraniano. El suministro de agua a la ciudad se reconfiguró entonces a través de Yasinovataya, ciudad que Ucrania no para de bombardear. Uno de los objetivos principales: la infraestructura de suministro de agua. ¿Por qué no veo titulares de “Ucrania estado terrorista” o al menos “Ucrania deja Donbás sin agua” en los medios de comunicación occidentales?


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

*Le Pen explica por qué se opone al envío de más obuses Caesar a Ucrania
*
La política ultraderechista Marine Le Pen apoyó el envío de uniformes militares y el entrenamiento de tropas ucranianas, pero se opuso a seguir suministrando estos sistemas de artillería autopropulsada: "La totalidad de los equipos que se trasladan actualmente a Ucrania son equipos de los que carece Francia […]. Ayudar a Ucrania dentro de nuestras posibilidades es algo honorable, pero no podemos hacerlo a costa de nuestra propia seguridad, de la seguridad de nuestro propio pueblo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



putos sionazis, esos uniformes me cago en sus muertos


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

-Mami puti los dejó sin luz!
-Cierra esa puta boca, subnormal.


----------



## UNKAS (27 Nov 2022)

Rabioso dijo:


> *¿Ha caido occidente en una trampa rusa en Ucrania?*
> 
> _Comentario del Greanville Post: El New York Times, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses el 24/7/2022 [sic], informó que los aliados estadounidenses y europeos no podrán mantener el nivel actual de apoyo a Kiev durante un período prolongado de tiempo. A pesar de que el presidente Biden prometió apoyar a Ucrania "durante el tiempo que sea necesario", nadie espera más miles de millones de apoyo para Ucrania cuando el paquete de ayuda actualmente autorizado de 54.000 millones de dólares en asistencia militar y de otro tipo se agote en el segundo trimestre de 2023_.
> 
> ...



Estaba todo previsto, la retirada de Jarkov una jugada maestra, la de Jerson una hábil maniobra de avance en retroceso (novedosa táctica de. vanguardia nunca antes vista) Lo del Moskova? Los ucros se creen que lo hundieron, cuando en realidad es que esta monitorizando el Mar Negro desde el fondo reconvertido en submarino.

Todo va según el plan.


----------



## Iskra (27 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Con tan poca vergüenza que se han dado numerosos casos en que se ha "documentado" con fotos de su "Gran depresión".
Además, de esto no estoy seguro, pero me lo puedo imaginar, pondrán datos de las zonas que ahora forman parte de 404 (la cuna de los putos nazis) que de aquella época formaban parte de otros países no menos canallas y sinvergüenzas que 404 ( aunque, de momento, no tan nazis)...no hace falta dar nombres.


----------



## mazuste (27 Nov 2022)

_*Comentan por las redes que "El fundador de PMC Mozart, el coronel retirado del Cuerpo de Marines*_
*de EE. UU. Andrew Milner, que llegó a Artyomovsk con sus soldados de fortuna, fue presentado 
como un rival del Proghozin de PMC Wagner.

Pero a juzgar por sus antecedentes que se remontan a Kosovo, tiene otros intereses en Ucrania.
Resulta que la especialidad de estos depredadores USAnos es la búsqueda de órganos humanos.
Su negocio trata de que los órganos se extraen a personas aún vivas, heridas o inconscientes
a causa de una conmoción cerebral".

¿Este tipo ha sido enviado a Ucrania para recolectar los últimos objetos de valor antes de partir?*
*Los rusos harían un favor a la humanidad si este siniestro buitre y su banda no salen vivos de Ucrania...*


----------



## JAGGER (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> He leído en un medio que publica esa misma foto y precisamente habla de un montaje con miembros del FSO lo siguiente:
> 
> ¿Y dónde está lo raro? si hubiesen sido otros los presuntos pescadores, podríamos decir: ' vaya, tanto que se llevaba bien con los pescadores, se va a celebrar la Navidad y no los invita'.
> 
> ...



Sí claro.
Propaganda para subnormales, los mismos que dicen que el Zele está en Varsovia.


----------



## NPI (27 Nov 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Llevas razón, hay que matar a putin...


----------



## Iskra (27 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> putos sionazis, esos uniformes me cago en sus muertos



En sus muertos habidos y por haber.
En Siria o en Jojolistán. Allí donde estén y se llamen como se llamen: HAY QUE PISAR LA CABEZA DE LA SERPIENTE,
Desnazifíquese.


----------



## NPI (27 Nov 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Los espectadores condenan a Got Talent por politizar la actuación de Zlata: "Es lo más ruin que he visto en televisión"
> 
> 
> Zlata Khomenko es una niña ucraniana de 8 años refugiada en España por la guerra que vive su país. En las audiciones de Got Talent, Edurne le dio el pase de oro por la emoción...
> ...



Nuevos perfiles de COVILERDOS - CUCARACHAS OTANERAS y toda la panoplia del (Club de Roma - Agenda 2030)


----------



## Seronoser (27 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa del 27 de noviembre de 2022. Resumen:
> 
> - En la zona de N. p. Chasov Yar (DPR) se atacó los puntos de despliegue de militantes de la llamada "legión extranjera": se eliminaron hasta 100 mercenarios extranjeros y seis vehículos blindados
> - Dos camionetas y 30 militantes ucranianos fueron destruidos en la dirección de Kupyansk
> ...



Los 400-500 soldados que mueren cada día, otra jornada más...

Yo vuelvo a rehacer los cálculos de población, porque en su momento, no tuve en cuenta el dato de mortalidad en Ucrania, que ya era brutal antes.
En 2021, que no había operación militar ni nada por el estilo...murieron, por diversas causas, más de 700.000 ucranianos, casi el doble que españoles, teniendo una población similar (siempre antes de la Operación militar rusa).

Por tanto en 2022, es más que factible que entre soldados muertos (y los desaparecidos), y las propias muertes habituales en Ucrania, que se habrán agravado por razones obvias,  *más de 1 millón de ucranianos estén criando malvas desde enero de 2022.*

Y no, no se compensan con nacimientos, pues al año suelen nacer 400.000 nuevos ucras...aunque un % muy elevado son ventas de bebés a europeos; ya sabéis que uno de los grandes negocios ucranianos era la gestación subrogada: embarazan a una ucraniana que hace de maceta por unas grivnas, y cuando nace, los orgullosos padres europeos le roban el recién nacido y si te he visto no me acuerdo.

Por tanto entre:

- Muertos regulares (pongamos que la cifra se mantiene): 700.000
- Soldados muertos (todos hombres además): 100.000 (probablemente incluso más a día de hoy)
- Soldados desaparecidos (muertos o huidos, todos hombres además): 300.000...o más.
- Nuevos rusos: 10.000.000 (Crimea, Donbas, Zaporiya y Jerson)
- "Refugiados" en Europa: 7.000.000
- "Refugiados" en Rusia: 2.000.000
- Ucras que ya vivían en Rusia ilegalmente: 3.000.000

Eso hace un total de más de 23.000.000 de ucranianos que ya no están en el 404, muertos o desplazados.
Si Ucrania partía de, oficialmente, 40 millones de habitantes en 2021 (cifras que son más que dudosas, y que además seguían incluyendo Crimea), *actualmente quedan menos de 20 millones de ucranianos en su territorio.*

Y lo peor es que para el 2023 no va a ser mejor si siguen los combates, pues:

- Seguirán las muertes naturales (otros 700.000)
- Seguirán muriendo soldados (otros 100.000?)
- Seguirán desapareciendo (otros 300.000?)
- Nuevos rusos se unirán (Odesa y Kharkov mínimo): 2.000.000 y 2.500.000 = 4.500.000
- Refugiados en Europa: no volverá ni uno y se compensará con los que salgan en 2023.
- Refugiados en Rusia: no volverá ni uno
- Ucras que ya vivían en Rusia: no volverá ni uno

Vamos, que Ucrania se pone en el 2024 con 10 millones de habitantes.
Aunque probablemente sean suficientes para lo que va a quedar del antíguo país 404.


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

El reelecto líder kazajo Tokáyev se reunirá con Putin en su primer viaje al exterior
27 de noviembre de 2022
El presidente de Kazajistán, Kasim-Yomart Tokáyev, ha llegado a Moscú en su primera visita al extranjero luego de su investidura para el segundo mandato tras la reelección en los comicios del domingo pasado.
El lunes, el líder kazajo mantendrá negociaciones con su par ruso, Vladímir Putin, y ambos participarán en un foro de cooperación interregional ruso-kazaja en formato de videoconferencia, informa la agencia RIA Novosti.
Tengrinews.kz - Новости Казахстана
27 de noviembre de 2022
Токаев прилетел в Москву. Нашего Президента встретили почетный караул с оркестром.

t.me/tengrinews
@tengrinews on Telegram


----------



## NPI (27 Nov 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Etapa de aceptación.
> 
> 
> ¡La mitad de Europa arderá! ¡La mitad de América arderá! ¡Y seguiremos siendo la única superpotencia!
> ...



POBRES DE SOLEMNIDAD
ALIMAÑAS DEFENESTRADAS


----------



## NPI (27 Nov 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Quién lo iba a decir: Irán con sus misiles de medio alcance y Corea del Norte (con la tecnología misilística) Salvando los muebles a Rusia. En la próxima votación de la ONU que aprueben las sanciones a estos dos países con el voto ruso:
> 
> *Venta de Fateh-110 a Rusia: por qué este misil balístico de Irán es perfecto para usar en Ucrania*
> 
> ...





> Salvando los muebles a Rusia


----------



## Martok (27 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



victoria tras victoria hasta la derrota final


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Se le ve un tío equilibrado y sano, seguro que una conversación con él es una experiencia inolvidable.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Nov 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> La población de la URSS a fines de 1945 se calculó retrocediendo los datos del Censo de toda la Unión de 1959.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



La `poblacion entre censos se puede aproximar sumando partidas de nacimiento y restando partidas de defuncion dado que en aquella epoca la inmigracion era minima
de hecho es lo que han estado haciendo en Ukrarnia estos ultimos 20 años dado que no han hecho censos para tapar la desbandada de poblacion que se ha ido de ese estado fallido

los supuestos millones de muertos no existen son una mala interpretacion maliciosa de los datos, cogen el ultimo censo del Imperio Ruso antes de Brest Litovsk y lo comparan con la URSS dse los años 30 que no tenia ni Finlandia, ni Polonia, ni las Republicas Balticas, ni Ukrania Occidental ni Bielorusia Occidental ni Moldavia, ni Mongolia u ottas partes de Asia Cental y el Caucaso, es decir 40-50 millones de personas que quedaron FUERA DE LA URSS , no muertas, sino viviendo en territorios perdidos
Ademas la propia revolucion rusa hizo que un numero de personas saliera de la URSS de las clases altas y burguesas que no soportaban ser iguales en derechos reales que los obreros y campesinos

pero bueno con fascistas no se puede razonar, el capitalismo ha matado cientos de millones de personas en los 5 continentes en los ultimos siglos de colonialismo y guerras imperiales y solo se habla de los muetos que mato Stalin son su mirada de rayos laser


----------



## mazuste (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (27 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Así son los refugios invernales que Zelenski ha habilitado por toda Ucrania*
> Los ataques rusos contra la infraestructura energética ucrania han causado daños colosales y perjuicios de casi 2.000 millones, que han obligado a Kiev a crear una red para atender los servicios básicos de la población. El enviado especial de EL PAÍS a Ucrania Luis de Vega, visita en este vídeo uno de los 4.300 centros de refuerzo desplegados por todo el país por el Servicio Estatal de Emergencias. Este punto se halla en el barrio de Saltivka, en la ciudad de Járkov. La zona ha sido muy golpeada por la guerra y, de hecho, permanece casi vacía mientras muchos edificios carecen de los servicios mínimos



¿No saben ni montar una tienda bien?

Además es clavada a una tienda que sale en una web de venta de fotos, cosa curiosa, la foto la vende un ruso.







Debe de ser un modelo de tienda de por ahí.


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

Se reportan varias explosiones en Kherson.


Iván Rogov.


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

Destrucción del grupo de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona de Kamenka

El reconocimiento del 9º Regimiento de la Milicia Popular de la RPD descubrió el movimiento de un grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Kamenka.

La artillería rusa golpeó a los grupos de soldados de la APU con disparos precisos incluso antes de que se dispersaran en el cinturón forestal gracias a la designación de objetivos del UAV.

La importancia de los drones de reconocimiento en los conflictos armados modernos es invaluable. Fue la detección oportuna del grupo de asalto por parte de la tripulación del UAV lo que hizo posible golpear al DRG ucraniano antes del contacto con el fuego.

Coordenadas: 48.1845686, 37.7836766

"Pescador"


----------



## dabuti (27 Nov 2022)

*Ataques rusos con misiles Kalibr eliminan a 100 mercenarios extranjeros y destruyen depósitos de armas ucranianos*





27/11/2022



> *Fue destruido un depósito de municiones de las fuerzas ucranianas, en el que se almacenaban más de 100 cohetes del sistema de lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS y más de siete mil proyectiles de artillería de gran calibre de fabricación extranjera.*



*Moscú, 27 nov* El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa dio a conocer que hasta 100 mercenarios extranjeros fueron neutralizados y seis vehículos blindados suyos fueron destruidos en ataques con armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas contra puntos de despliegue temporal de los militantes de la llamada “legión extranjera”, en la República Popular de Donetsk.
En su informe diario sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, el ente agregó que en la dirección de Kupiansk, el fuego de la artillería impidió un ataque ucraniano contra el asentamiento de Novoselovskoe de la República Popular de Luhansk, donde 30 militares ucranianos fueron neutralizados y dos camionetas destruidas.
Asimismo, las pérdidas de las fuerzas ucranianas en Krasno-Limansky ascendieron a más de 50 militares, tres blindados de combate y cuatro unidades de vehículos especiales.
De igual manera, en la dirección de Donetsk, y como resultado del fuego de artillería, las tropas de Kiev perdieron hasta 70 uniformados, dos tanques, dos blindados de combate y cinco camionetas.
Mientras en la dirección Sur-Donetsk, fueron repelidos todos los ataques, y las pérdidas del enemigo en esta dirección ascendieron a 60 militares, un vehículo de combate de infantería, dos vehículos blindados de combate, dos MT-LB y cinco vehículos.
Por su parte, la aviación táctica y las fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron seis puestos de mando enemigos en las regiones de Jersón y Járkov, así como 62 unidades de artillería en posiciones de fuego y 137 sitios de concentración de tropas y equipos militares.
De igual manera, fue destruido un depósito de municiones cerca de la ciudad de Dnepropetrovsk, y en el mismo se almacenaban más de 100 cohetes del sistema de lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS y más de siete mil proyectiles de artillería de gran calibre de fabricación extranjera. En el mismo contexto, fueron destruidos cuatro depósitos de cohetes y armas de artillería en la región de Zaporozhie.
Por su parte, los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron dos cohetes HIMARS y un proyectil de artillería guiada.
_*fm/ws*_


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

Carnicería de nazis. Me abstengo de poner imagenes.

Precaución, imágenes crueles, mayores de 18 años. Cadáveres, equipos quemados y trincheras es todo lo que queda de los militantes ucranianos en el campo de batalla.

A disposición de Readovka había imágenes exclusivas de las consecuencias de feroces batallas en la dirección de Avdiivka. En particular, en las imágenes de la línea del frente, vemos muchos cuerpos de militantes liquidados. Todos ellos fueron abandonados aquí por su cuenta, así como su equipo.

Ahora continúan las feroces batallas en la dirección de Avdievsky, y los militantes constantemente lanzan sus unidades en contraataques sin sentido. Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen la única forma de salvar sus vidas: rendirse, que es lo que hacen muchos nacionalistas. Recordemos, antes Readovka se enteró de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se distribuyeron cerca de Avdiivka en ocho posiciones, cada una de las cuales se basa en 8-10 personas.

"Readovka"


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (27 Nov 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Quién lo iba a decir: Irán con sus misiles de medio alcance y Corea del Norte (con la tecnología misilística) Salvando los muebles a Rusia. En la próxima votación de la ONU que aprueben las sanciones a estos dos países con el voto ruso:
> 
> *Venta de Fateh-110 a Rusia: por qué este misil balístico de Irán es perfecto para usar en Ucrania*
> 
> ...



A Iran le sobran misiles. 
De hecho ahora fabrica modelos más avanzados que el Fateh 110., y estos empiezan a entrar en el final de su vida operativa. 
¿Qué mejor forma de deshacerse de la chatarra que esparciéndola por Ucrania?
El único problema es el traslado. Cada misil pesa unos 3400 kg, y además habrá que adquirir los lanzadores. Un puente aéreo requeriría muchos vuelos. Supongo que los trasladarían, de adquiriros, por mar a través del Caspio y luego por tren hasta el teatro de operación









La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”


El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

‼ Rusia ha desplegado un verdadero "puente aéreo" militar a China - Defense Express.

▪Los servicios de seguimiento de vuelos registran vuelos regulares del avión de transporte pesado An-124 Ruslan de la compañía Volga-Dnepr a China. Las aeronaves no siempre incluyen un transpondedor (un dispositivo para que un controlador detecte una aeronave), lo que dificulta su seguimiento. En total, estamos hablando de una decena de vuelos durante la última semana.
▪Esta actividad también se notó en China: los bloggers locales publican imágenes del aterrizaje de Ruslan en el aeropuerto de Zhengzhou. En los comentarios al video se explica que la avioneta llegó “para recoger ayuda militar -equipos, chalecos antibalas, cascos, ropa, etc.
▪Todo esto lleva a Defense Express a la única conclusión: la Federación Rusa envía aviones para carga militar. Y para el que se necesita con urgencia en este momento y no puede esperar hasta que se entregue por ferrocarril.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

El frío invernal no amedrenta a esta unidad blindada ucraniana: "Estamos listos para nuevos desafíos",


----------



## juanmanuel (27 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Estaba todo previsto, la retirada de Jarkov una jugada maestra, la de Jerson una hábil maniobra de avance en retroceso (novedosa táctica de. vanguardia nunca antes vista) Lo del Moskova? Los ucros se creen que lo hundieron, cuando en realidad es que esta monitorizando el Mar Negro desde el fondo reconvertido en submarino.
> 
> Todo va según el plan.



El 23 de febrero de 2022 Rusia pedia que se respetaran los acuerdos de Minsk y el referendo de Crimea. Crimea es Rusa y el Donbass debe tener un status especial "dentro de Ucrania".
Hoy: Crimea es Rusia y ademas 4 oblast del sur de Ucrania tambien. Incluyendo la mayor central nuclear de Europa y el canal de riego a Crimea.
Yo diria que se avanzo bastante.
Como ya dije yo mismo


----------



## tomasjos (27 Nov 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



Que subidón de testosterona y adrenalina - y algo más potente- llevaba el elemento de arriba. Perdón. Me refiero al fachorra del aeropuerto. Me equivoqué de foto


----------



## amcxxl (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Nov 2022)

Parece que los últimos golpes a la infraestructura logística y el propio rigor invernal están frenando, in extremis, la siguiente ofensiva de los ucronazis. Rusia necesita desesperadamente aire, tiempo, y al menos unas semanas es posible que esté consiguiendo. Entre tanto, no paran de llegar reclutas a los centros de instrucción y adiestramiento de toda Uropa. En España se espera en breve alcanzar los mil tíos... imagino que no somos los principales, así que la cifra mete miedo. Por supuesto todo a plato puesto y pagado por el animoso contribuyente al que "estimulan" los amables funcionarios de la Agencia Tributaria. Más madera, esto es la guerra!


----------



## Praktica (27 Nov 2022)

*La industria china presentó oficialmente el ZRPK "Tipo 625E" - El Pantsir Chino*
Noviembre 25 2022
https://topwar.ru/205466-kitajskaja-promyshlennost-oficialno-predstavila-zrpk-tip-625e.html
tr dee
*
ojo OT:*

Durante el reciente Airshow China 2022, la industria de defensa china mostró varios desarrollos nuevos en el campo de la defensa aérea. Uno de los nuevos productos más interesantes de este tipo fue el prometedor sistema combinado de misiles y cañones antiaéreos Tipo 625E. Está hecho sobre la base de un modelo ya conocido y es lo más similar posible a él, pero lleva otras armas, por lo que se logra un aumento en todas las características principales de combate. Es el homólogo chino al Pantsir ruso. Ningún país OTAN u occidental posee estos complejos combinados.

*Primera impresión*

El nuevo ZRPK se demostró en uno de los pabellones de la última exposición junto a otros modernos sistemas de defensa aérea. El Tipo 625E fue desarrollado por China South Industries Group Corporation (CSGC) y Norinco. La placa de información decía que se trataba de un "sistema integrado de armas y misiles de defensa aérea".






Spoiler: ot: ZRPK "Tipo 625E"



Las dos corporaciones también mostraron un video promocional que muestra nuevas armas antiaéreas, incl. "Tipo 625E". Se presentó disparando a un objetivo aéreo, y también se hicieron tomas disparos a través de su cámara termográfica del sistema de control de itiro integrado. El video muestra cómo un cañón de tiro rápido dispara una gran cantidad de proyectiles a un objetivo de entrenamiento que se desmorona en el aire.

Aún se desconoce la composición exacta de los componentes del nuevo ZRPK chino, aunque hay alguna información al respecto. No se informan las características tácticas y técnicas, así como la gama de tareas a resolver y otras características. La información divulgada y la apariencia del complejo permiten hacer algunas suposiciones, pero aún no está claro cuánto se corresponden con la realidad.

*Opción de actualización*

E año pasado, Norinco demostró por primera vez el prometedor sistema antiaéreo CS / SA5, también con armas de misiles y cañones, su predecesor inmediato. En particular, mostraron filmaciones de pruebas de un sistema de artillería con disparos a un objetivo aéreo desde un cañón. El prototipo de este video no era muy diferente de la exposición actual ZRPK.

El nuevo video de Airshow China 2022 usó exactamente las mismas imágenes de la prueba, pero esta vez había una leyenda "Tipo 625E". De esto se deduce que el nuevo ZRPK se desarrolló a más tardar en 2020-21. y luego vino a la prueba. Y recién ahora la industria consideró posible mostrarlo en un evento público.

Se puede suponer que el "Tipo 625E" actual se desarrolló sobre la base del CS / SA5 anterior y en realidad es una versión modificada y modernizada del mismo. Esta versión está respaldada por el uso de un chasis común y una torreta unificada con diferentes armas. Como parte del nuevo proyecto, se reemplazaron un arma de varios cañones y un sistema de misiles. Es muy posible que los medios para iluminar la situación y controlar el fuego hayan sufrido actualizaciones significativas.

*Rasgos técnicos*

El ZRPK "Tipo 625E", como su predecesor, está construido sobre un chasis especial de cuatro ejes. Esta es probablemente otra modificación del vehículo blindado de transporte de personal / combate de infantería Tipo 08. El chasis tiene un diseño con motor delantero; al lado del compartimiento del motor se encuentra el compartimiento de control. Las partes central y trasera del casco se dedican al compartimiento de combate con los puestos de operadores. Un gran módulo de combate con todas las armas está instalado en el techo.

El módulo de combate de ambos sistemas es una torreta giratoria completa con un conjunto completo de armas complementarias. En el centro de la frente hay un lanzador oscilante con un cañón automático, a los lados hay dos lanzadores con cuatro misiles antiaéreos en cada uno. Los lanzadores de granadas fumígenas se emplazan en la parte frontal del módulo. En radar de detección de objetivos se sitúa en el techo del módulo. A los lados hay dos unidades móviles más, probablemente una estación de localización óptica y un radar de seguimiento.

El índice "Tipo 625E" puede referirse no solo al complejo en su conjunto, sino también a su arma. La nomenclatura china para sistemas de artillería indica que se trata de un cañón de seis cañones de calibre 25 mm. La velocidad de disparo de dicho sistema puede superar los 4-5 mil disparos / min. El rango de fuego efectivo es de varios kilómetros. Una parte significativa del volumen interno de la torre está ocupada por municiones.

El arma se complementa con ocho misiles en contenedores de transporte y lanzamiento. Según algunos informes, estos son productos del tipo FN-10, desarrollados en muy recientemente. Este tipo de misil tiene un cuerpo de diámetro variable y está equipado con un cabezal de infrarrojos. Su rango de lanzamiento es de hasta 10 km, con una altura del objetivo de hasta 5 km.

De los datos disponibles, se deduce que el sistema de misiles de defensa aérea Tipo 625E es capaz de monitorear de forma independiente el espacio aéreo utilizando un radar con arreglo en fase, posiblemente activo. Según los datos del localizador, la estación óptico-electrónica y el radar de seguimiento están incluidos en el complejo. Son los encargados de apuntar las armas. Se puede suponer que el SLA tiene todas las funciones necesarias, como operación automática, intercambio de datos con otros sistemas de defensa aérea, etc.

Por lo tanto, el "Tipo 625E", al igual que su predecesor en forma de CS / SA5, es un sistema de armas y misiles antiaéreos autopropulsados de corto alcance diseñado para su uso en la defensa aérea cercana. Debido a la combinación de varios componentes modernos, se ha creado una apariencia bastante exitosa que brinda una solución a una serie de tareas básicas, como el derribo de aviones en baja cota, helicópteros, misiles y drones.

El complejo está construido sobre un chasis de varios ejes con alta movilidad y características a campo través. Con su ayuda, ZRPK puede acompañar a las fuerzas terrestres en la marcha y en la batalla, brindándoles cobertura antiaérea constante. La unificación con la tecnología existente da ciertas ventajas.

Con la ayuda del radar regular y ECO, el complejo puede monitorear la situación dentro de un radio de al menos 12-15 km. Las características de los misiles FN-10 son suficientes para contrarrestar una variedad de armas de ataque aéreo. Alinear ocho misiles listos para lanzar es una característica novedosa.

En la zona cercana con un radio de no más de unos pocos kilómetros, entra en juego un arma de varios cañones. Su tarea es derrotar a los objetos individuales que han atravesado el "escalón" de misiles. Además, el cañón de 25 mm se puede utilizar contra objetivos terrestres. En todas las situaciones, una alta cadencia de fuego aumenta la probabilidad de dar en el blanco y causarle daños fatales.

El complejo puede proteger a las tropas en marcha y las posiciones de todas las amenazas actuales y percibidas. Sin embargo, se desconocen los indicadores de rendimiento exactos. Se suponía que debían instalarse durante las pruebas, pero no tienen prisa por revelar tales características.

Un ZRPK autopropulsado de este tipo tiene ciertas perspectivas comerciales. Puede entrar en servicio con el Ejército Popular de Liberación de China o ser objeto de un contrato de exportación. El nivel esperado de características tácticas y técnicas le permitirá competir con modelos extranjeros.

En el contexto de las perspectivas comerciales, cabe señalar la unificación del actual "Tipo 625E" y el antiguo CS / SA5. Estos vehículos de combate están construidos sobre la misma base y tienen casi el mismo módulo de combate, pero con diferentes armas. Gracias a esto, un cliente potencial puede elegir un sistema de misiles de defensa aérea que cumpla mejor con sus requisitos. No se puede descartar que los compradores incluso tengan la oportunidad de elegir la composición de las armas y otros equipos.

*Enfoque modular*

Por lo tanto, la industria china continúa desarrollando la dirección de los sistemas militares de defensa aérea autopropulsados. En los últimos años, ha desarrollado y mostrado al público en general dos nuevos sistemas de cañones de misiles con misiles de corto alcance y cañones de pequeño calibre de fuego rápido a la vez. Tal técnica, incl. nuevo Tipo 625E, ha sido probado y probablemente confirmó el rendimiento del diseño.

En un futuro próximo, el nuevo ZRPK puede entrar en serie en interés del PLA o de un cliente extranjero. Además, podemos esperar que en las próximas exposiciones CSGC y Norinco presenten nuevos complejos de este tipo con varias innovaciones. En este caso, se formará una familia completa de sistemas antiaéreos con una arquitectura modular y ventajas técnicas y comerciales conocidas.


----------



## mazuste (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Vilux (27 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Estaba todo previsto, la retirada de Jarkov una jugada maestra, la de Jerson una hábil maniobra de avance en retroceso (novedosa táctica de. vanguardia nunca antes vista) Lo del Moskova? Los ucros se creen que lo hundieron, cuando en realidad es que esta monitorizando el Mar Negro desde el fondo reconvertido en submarino.
> 
> Todo va según el plan.



No sé Rick. Ucrania despoblada, crisis de refugiados, gaseoductos reventados, crsis energética, crisis de suministros, imprentas a todo trapo, inflación, fortaleza del rublo, mortalidad disparada, grietas en la OTAN... y todo por... ¿Jersón?

No sé si algún plan está saliendo bien pero es obvio que el nuestro, si era el de ahorcarnos, está saliendo de p.m.


----------



## mazuste (27 Nov 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> A Iran le sobran misiles.
> De hecho ahora fabrica modelos más avanzados que el Fateh 110., y estos empiezan a entrar en el final de su vida operativa.
> ¿Qué mejor forma de deshacerse de la chatarra que esparciéndola por Ucrania?
> El único problema es el traslado. Cada misil pesa unos 3400 kg, y además habrá que adquirir los lanzadores. Un puente aéreo requeriría muchos vuelos. Supongo que los trasladarían, de adquiriros, por mar a través del Caspio y luego por tren hasta el teatro de operación
> ...



Normalmente eso no funciona así, al menos en los negocios entre Irán y Rusia.
Al igual que con los famosos drones, Irán enviará un par de misiles y el manual
correspondiente para que Rusia los produzca y los mejore; los drones, lo mismo.
Ese suele ser el trato.


----------



## NPI (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mi opción personal sobre la realidad del 23 F, es que montaron un falso golpe de Estado para sacar del Ejército a todos los elementos de importancia con verdadera fidelidad a España. Si la iban a convertir en el putiferio en el que estamos ahora, no podían dejarlos en sus puestos pues antes o después habrían tomado medidas. Fin de la salida de tópico.



Yo al llamado "*golpe de Estado del 23 F*" siempre lo he llamado y siempre lo llamaré, la *II RESTAURACIÓN BORBÓNICA* y con ello el *FIN DE ESPAÑA*, tal y como lo conocíamos los españoles, excepto si eres de los VIVEN DEL PESEBRE DE LO PÚBLICO, a esos les da igual todo, mientras les llegue la PAGUITA TODOS LOS MESES y puedan SAQUEAR A PLACER SUS RECURSOS.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Honkler (27 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Tengo la sensación que los eeuu saben que el ejército ukro está a punto de colapsar y que al primer arreón de los rusos se viene abajo todo.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## NPI (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y porque es tan importante la cuantia de la matanza???
> El que mata a un millon de personas y ni se inmuta...no estaria dispuesto a matar a 100 millones si tuviese o hubiera tenido los medios para llevarlo a cabo???
> No se...debo ser muy inculto y muy romo para no ver la diferencia MORAL...ni que fuese una competicion.
> 
> ...



Una cosa son los ASESINATOS de verdad y documentados de forma fidedigna por distintas fuentes no manipuladas de forma interesada. Y otra son las MENTIRAS OFICIALES que las hacen pasar por VERDADES OFICIALES, pero viendo la cantidad de ANALFABETOS FUNCIONALES que hay hoy en día me inclinó por mi segunda respuesta.


----------



## Dado8 (27 Nov 2022)

Diferencias entre un bando y otro:

Putin deja hacer a los militares, y estos deciden evacuar Jersón antes que comprometer a sus hombres y a los civiles.

Zeleskito antepone su ideología ukronazi y decide convertir las ciudades en fortalezas llenas de civiles y carne de cañón ucraniana (preferiblemente soldados de origen ruso o húngaro).

"La periodista ucraniana Victoria Khamaza ha informado de 500 soldados de las AFU y soldados extranjeros heridos cerca de Artemivsk (Bajmut) en los últimos dos días y su flujo a los hospitales de la ciudad no se ha detenido.".


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

El oficial superior del departamento de organización y planificación de la Dirección Médica Militar del Distrito Militar del Sur, el comandante Vladimir Stahiryuk desnazificado y desmilitarizado en Ucrania.


----------



## ROBOTECH (27 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los 400-500 soldados que mueren cada día, otra jornada más...
> 
> Yo vuelvo a rehacer los cálculos de población, porque en su momento, no tuve en cuenta el dato de mortalidad en Ucrania, que ya era brutal antes.
> En 2021, que no había operación militar ni nada por el estilo...murieron, por diversas causas, más de 700.000 ucranianos, casi el doble que españoles, teniendo una población similar (siempre antes de la Operación militar rusa).
> ...



Sí, es brutal.
Yo voy a hacer un cálculo favorable a Ucrania para llevarte la contraria y ponerme en el caso más positivo para Ucrania, pero es que aún así es una derrota total ucraniana.

De hecho, lo de que nacían 400.000 ucras era antes.
En 2016 nacieron 397k y en 2021 tan solo 271k.
La diferencia entre nacimientos y fallecimientos en 2021 fue de -442.000 para Ucrania.
Es decir, Ucrania ya perdía casi medio millón de habitantes al año de forma natural sin contar emigración, en un año de relativa paz.

Mi cálculo lo hago a partir de un intento de censo realista que se hizo a finales de 2021 a través de líneas móviles ucranianas, extrapolando, para conocer la población real del país, y les daba 34 millones. Entiendo que 34 millones es un cálculo optimista, ya que hay muchos trabajadores ucranianos itinerantes que pasan medio año en Europa y luego vuelven, etc.

Partiendo de esos 34 millones (y que tal vez eran menos):
-Quitamos 10 millones de ucranianos entre los que han ido a Europa, Norteamérica (0,3M), Rusia (también han ido muchos del Donbass que probablemente no se contaron en el cálculo de 34M) y los territorios que han perdido en Zaporiyia, Jersón y nuevas pérdidas ucranianas en Donbass.
-Si morían 700k y nacían 271k, pongamos que este año mueren casi 1 millón por causas naturales + guerra + problemas en hospitales, y que en vez de nacer 271k nacen 150k, como mucho, porque casi el 50% de las ucranianas en edad fertil han abandonado el país. Redondeando a favor de Ucrania pongamos que pierden -800k.
-El año no ha acabado y siguen saliendo 400k al mes.
Pongamos que Ucrania, contando ese balance entre muertes y nacimientos y los que quedan por salir de aquí a final de año pierde otros 1,2 millones.

Se quedan en *22,8 millones para el 1 de enero de 2023*... siendo optimistas.

Para más adelante ya es pura especulación pero:
-Los expertos occidentales calculan que durante el invierno saldrán entre 2 y 3 millones de ucranianos. Dejémoslos en 2,5M, de los cuales 500k salen antes de fin de año de 2022. Ya restamos 2 millones.
-Pongamos que durante el resto del año tan solo emigran otros 2 millones de ucranianos... que van saliendo solo 100k al mes hasta el invierno de 2023 que vuelven a salir un poco más fuerte. Quitamos otros 2 millones.
-Y que entre nacimientos y muertes naturales + los muertos de la guerra pierden otro millón de habitantes.
-Y pongamos que el ejército ruso no avanza ni un milímetro y que se sigue en una guerra de baja intensidad defensiva por parte de Rusia.

Aún así, Ucrania se quedaría en *17,8 millones para el 1 de enero de 2024*... siendo optimistas.


Otro año más, porque recordemos que Occidente vende como una derrota que no haya caído el país ya, pero guerras como la de Siria llevan muchos años:
-Cada vez emigra menos gente porque cada vez hay menos ucranianos... en todo un año solo salen 2 millones, la mitad que en 2023 y 5 veces menos que en 2022. Recordemos que éste es un cálculo favorable para Ucrania.
-Entre nacimientos y muertes naturales + los muertos de la guerra pierden otro millón de habitantes.
-El ejército ruso no avanza ni un milímetro, guerra de baja intensidad usando material bélico barato de artillería tonta, drones baratos, misiles baratos iraníes.

Y vemos que Ucrania ha perdido otros 3 millones de habitantes, y ya solo tiene *14,8 millones para el 1 de enero de 2025*... en un escenario optimista pero realista para Ucrania.


¿Es viable un país así?
Imposible.
El PIB ucraniano está a nivel subsahariano:
_En el Congo o Nigeria son más ricos que en Ucrania
Ya no hablemos de superpotencias en riqueza por habitante como Guinea Ecuatorial, Sudafrica, Namibia o Senegal.
Vamos a los datos de PIB por habitante:_

_Ucrania 2021: 4.830$_
_Ucrania 2023 (-60%): 1.932$_
_Unión Africana: 1.958$_
_Para no marear con números, una frase que lo resume todo: _*el PIB por habitante ucraniano es más bajo que el africano.*

Sobreviven a base del dinero que le mandan EEUU y la UE, pero la destrucción de su energía e industria y su pirámide demográfica envejecida (cada vez más) hará que tengamos que seguir enviando mucho dinero (incluso más que ahora) para que los ancianos no se mueran de hambre y que no colapse el sistema sanitario.
Esta imagen es exagerada pero sirve como ejemplo:







Yo creo que esos 14 o 15 millones de habitantes es una barrera psicológica para Occidente que hará que dejen de financiar a Ucrania. Y en caso de seguir podrían alargar la guerra un año más. No tiene sentido para Occidente intentar mantener una Ucrania en guerra con 10 millones de habitantes, es totalmente inviable.

El intento de hacer colapsar a Rusia por la guerra se les ha vuelto en contra en el momento en que Rusia ha sido capaz de plantear una guerra de baja intensidad en la que usa material bélico tirado de precio fabricado por ellos, los iraníes o los coreanos del norte mientras Occidente tiene que aguantar económicamente a un estado fallido. Una guerra planteada de tal forma en que el enemigo pierde 7 soldados por cada 1 que pierde Rusia.
También está el factor de que Rusia no tiene apenas deuda pública y puede financiar su guerra sin problemas durante otros 4 o 5 años.
Un empantanamiento occidental que no consigue aislar a Rusia sino envalentonar a los rivales de Occidente, empezando por Irán.

Después del invierno Ucrania será un país destruido y colapsado. Con el tema Taiwán, lo único que tendrán que hacer los chinos es que sus canales de TV y medios de comunicación se pregunten, de forma inocente: "¿por qué el partido gobernante de Taiwán quiere que la isla acabe como Ucrania? ¿Por qué quieren una guerra? No lo podemos entender" Y extender esa idea dentro de la isla. Taiwán caerá solo. Y en cuanto Taiwán sea chino, Corea del Sur y Japón caerán como un castillo de naipes ante el mayor mercado chino + tubos de gas rusos para asegurar su energía barata y crecimiento económico.

Al ocurrir al mismo tiempo ese cambio geoestratégico enorme y al unirse los países emergentes en el BRICS+, el dominio americano y occidental del mundo llegará a su fin. Y esto, antes de 2030.

No hago de pitoniso, hablo del escenario más probable, un escenario prácticamente inevitable.


Es lo que hay, señores.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Estorbar...


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## NPI (27 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ahora se entienden mejor las criticas al alcalde de Kiev. Zelensky como ya ha hecho cerrando partidos políticos, también quiere quitarse de encima a este alcalde de cara al futuro. Por cierto, es curioso el nivel político en Ucrania, un actor, un campeón de boxeo.....Parece que votan en base a lo famosa que sea esa persona, no a lo capacitada que esté (en nuestro caso no es que lo estén más que estos, pero al menos se presupone sobre el papel que algo más)
> 
> "Klichkó, que dio el salto a la política tras ser campeón del mundo de boxeo en la categoría de pesos pesados, es uno de los rivales políticos del actual presidente. Fiel a los postulados más nacionalistas, vio en Zelenski un oportunista que tomó las riendas del país gracias a su popularidad televisiva, pero que, en realidad, era alguien conciliador con Moscú por los intereses empresariales que tenía desplegados en el país vecino. “Mi opinión es que ahora, durante la guerra, no es el momento de hablar de errores. Si la guerra termina, entonces podremos hablar de todos ellos”, afirma Klichkó en la entrevista con este diario."



El CRIMINAL DE GUERRA boxeador ya estaba desde 2013 con EEUU en el Maidán (golpe de Estado)


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en tu caso el tercer polvete ya te has quedado sin leche y tal



Me has recordado a un amigo dominicano que tengo en el curro y que siempre que una tía le mira dice (leer con acento caribeño): Mi helmanoh, esa quiere mi lecheh!


----------



## Charidemo (27 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Estaba todo previsto, la retirada de Jarkov una jugada maestra, la de Jerson una hábil maniobra de avance en retroceso (novedosa táctica de. vanguardia nunca antes vista) Lo del Moskova? Los ucros se creen que lo hundieron, cuando en realidad es que esta monitorizando el Mar Negro desde el fondo reconvertido en submarino.
> 
> Todo va según el plan.



Me ha recordado un chiste inglés. Los barcos ingleses tienen el fondo de cristal para ver a la Marina Española


----------



## amcxxl (27 Nov 2022)

Укладка асфальта на Крымском мосту: colonelcassad — LiveJournal

Colocación de asfalto en el puente de Crimea

Ya se está colocando asfalto en los nuevos tramos de la parte del automóvil del puente de Crimea https://t.me/crimeainform . El primer carril para el tráfico ya debería abrirse el 5 de diciembre, el segundo, el 20 de diciembre. En la primera foto se pueden ver los daños en el puente ferroviario, que también será reparado en los próximos meses.






















Как Ахметов украл заработную плату работников в ДНР: colonelcassad — LiveJournal
Cómo Akhmetov robó los salarios de los trabajadores en la RPD







*Cómo Akhmetov robó los salarios de los trabajadores en la RPD*

Un claro ejemplo de la actitud de los oligarcas hacia sus empleados y los principios de hacer negocios en general.

"Cómo DTEK robó cientos de millones de hryvnias de sus empleados con mi ayuda"

https://looser05.livejournal.com/3110.html
https://looser05.livejournal.com/3341.html
https://looser05.livejournal. com/ 3750.html
https://looser05.livejournal.com/4024.html

Conducía un automóvil de la empresa a Mariupol para una sesión en la corte cuando Frolova me llamó y me dijo que en media hora debería dar sugerencias sobre una estrategia para despedir empleados de empresas DPR nacionalizadas
e impago de sus salarios del mes de marzo.

Varias decenas de miles de personas trabajaron en las empresas DTEK incautadas en la RPD, después de la incautación de las empresas permanecieron trabajando para ellas, el salario de estos trabajadores es de millones de hryvnias, y la dirección de DTEK
decidió pagar a los empleados por primera vez. mitad de marzo - el período en que las empresas todavía estaban controladas por DTEK, - no pague.

En consecuencia, fue necesario demostrar que no tenemos ninguna información sobre los empleados de la NKT, incluido el desempeño laboral, la nómina, la cantidad de días de vacaciones no utilizados.
Para ello, se prepararon órdenes, supuestamente emitidas en 2015, sobre la división de la contabilidad de las actividades de la empresa, de acuerdo con las cuales se llevó a cabo la distribución del personal y los registros contables en forma controlada y
territorio no controlado, mientras que el mantenimiento de la documentación sobre la tubería se asignó a los empleados ubicados en la tubería.

¿Cuánto dinero robó DTEK a sus empleados?

En total, la cantidad total aproximada de salarios no pagados por DTEK y Metinvest a los empleados de NCP es de al menos 600.000.000 UAH (aproximadamente 22,2 millones de dólares en ese momento). De estos, alrededor de 402 000 000 hryvnias son
pagos directos a los empleados, aproximadamente 108 000 000 hryvnias son un impuesto sobre la renta personal al presupuesto local y 90 000 000 hryvnias son un impuesto militar al presupuesto estatal. La división es, por supuesto, muy aproximada, ya que
al calcular el impuesto sobre la renta personal, el monto del salario se reduce por el monto del beneficio social fiscal, pero aquí nuevamente no hay datos para los cálculos.

Además, al pagar los salarios, se hacen deducciones al Fondo de Pensiones por un monto del 22% del fondo de salarios, respectivamente, para marzo de 2017. El Fondo de Pensiones de Ucrania recibió menos de aproximadamente UAH 132,000,000.

Es decir, en marzo de 2017, en total, Rinat Akhmetov "ahorró" alrededor de 732 000 000 UAH en la remuneración de los trabajadores de NCP. (27,11 millones de dólares), esto sin tomar en cuenta el monto de las indemnizaciones a los trabajadores de las empresas mineras.


----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (27 Nov 2022)

La Unión Soviética a veces nos dejaba sin aliento. Impresionante.


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

El ritmo de avance del ejército ucraniano aumentará en las próximas semanas - Instituto de Estudios de Guerra
( ISW)

Según los analistas, las operaciones militares a lo largo de la línea del frente en Ucrania se han ralentizado en los últimos días debido al deterioro de las condiciones meteorológicas. 

En las próximas semanas, su ritmo general podría aumentar. El motivo será la congelación del terreno y, por tanto, la posibilidad de avanzar, según un nuevo informe del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW) del 26 de noviembre.


----------



## NPI (27 Nov 2022)

UNKAS dijo:


> Estaba todo previsto, la retirada de Jarkov una jugada maestra, la de Jerson una hábil maniobra de avance en retroceso (novedosa táctica de. vanguardia nunca antes vista) Lo del Moskova? Los ucros se creen que lo hundieron, cuando en realidad es que esta monitorizando el Mar Negro desde el fondo reconvertido en submarino.
> 
> Todo va según el plan.





> UNKAS
> utopic
> jakk
> Victor Chanov
> ...



sigo o no sigo

P.D.: para mi todos sois lo mismo, es decir, ALIMAÑAS


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

Viendo el desastre de esta guerra para Ucrania y viendo que Ucrania está devastada económica y humanamente, me parece raro que alguna facción del ejército ucraniano no se haya alzado contra Zelensky con ayuda de los rusos.

Yo creo que los altos mandos ucros y los mandos intermedios son personal de la OTAN. El ejército ucro y no existe como tal.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Me ha recordado un chiste inglés. Los barcos ingleses tienen el fondo de cristal para ver a la Marina Española



Hay más barcos ingleses hundidos por españoles que al revés.


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Viendo el desastre de esta guerra para Ucrania y viendo que Ucrania está devastada económica y humanamente, me parece raro que alguna facción del ejército ucraniano no se haya alzado contra Zelensky con ayuda de los rusos.
> 
> Yo creo que los altos mandos ucros y los mandos intermedios son personal de la OTAN. El ejército ucro y no existe como tal.



te equivocas son nazis los que lo controlan todo no pueden hacer nada.


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

Nuevo lote de fotos.


----------



## delhierro (27 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Diferencias entre un bando y otro:
> 
> Putin deja hacer a los militares, y estos deciden evacuar Jersón antes que comprometer a sus hombres y a los civiles.



Si Putin dejara hacer a los militares, habrian cortado el pais en 2 por el Dnieper, una vez salio mal el avance para forzar la negociación. Es lo natural y hubiera ahorrado muchas vidas rusas y tambien ucranianas.

Llegarian suministros claro ( barcos, por las presas aunque rompas la carretera por puentes provisionales ) , pero no en una cantidad suficiente como para que esto se hubiera alargado como lo ha hecho.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> te equivocas son nazis los que lo controlan todo no pueden hacer nada.



Y no solo Nazis, sino también satánicos y no es coña: Han pillado a varios nazis ucros con tatuajes satánicos y con referencias a cultos al diablo. Esta gente está muy bien dirigida desde lo más alto. Todo esto es mucho más siniestro de lo que pensamos.


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mi opción personal sobre la realidad del 23 F, es que montaron un falso golpe de Estado para sacar del Ejército a todos los elementos de importancia con verdadera fidelidad a España. Si la iban a convertir en el putiferio en el que estamos ahora, no podían dejarlos en sus puestos pues antes o después habrían tomado medidas. Fin de la salida de tópico.



la mía, todos tenemos una, es que fue una performance para investir de legitimidad democrática a la monarquía.


----------



## Seronoser (27 Nov 2022)

Los Doritos están en el aire de nuevo ahora mismo.
Ojo, que después de cualquiera de estos ataques, lo mismo empieza la ofensiva rusa por tierra.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Nov 2022)

Eso de que Kiev ha recuperado la electricidad es de chiste, recuerdo que en Barcelona hubo una cosa parecida, sin estar en guerra y con todo el material y personal disponible y hasta finalizado un mes no apagaron el ultimo generador y eran de los grandes instalados en containers y aunque afecto a casi toda Barcelona porque hubo una caída en cascada, donde se instalaron los generadores solo era el barrio donde se quemo la subestación. El resto recupero la electricidad al cabo de 4 días.

No se cuantas subestaciones habrán dañado los rusos pero eso no se repara de un día para otro.















Se cumplen 14 años del gran apagón de Barcelona


GRAN APAGÓN: El 70% de los semáforos quedaron fuera de servicio durante 4 días




www.metropoliabierta.com




.
*CUATRO DÍAS SIN LUZ*

El apagón, que afectó a prácticamente todos los distritos de la Ciudad Condal, *paró el 70% de los semáforos*, cortó líneas de metro e hizo suspender operaciones en hospitales. Más de 100.000 personas pasaron la noche a oscuras y hasta cuatro días la ciudad no volvió a encenderse.

Los vecinos afectados por el apagón llenaron las calles de caceroladas. I*nstalaron hasta 156 generadores* y el *ruido y la contaminación *provocaron decenas de denuncias vecinales. *Hasta el 22 de agosto –prácticamente un mes más tarde– no se apagó la última máquina*.
...

*REPARACIÓN*
Durante prácticamente un año, REE trabajó en la *reparación de la estación calcinada de Maragall*, unas obras que permitieron a las instalaciones ganar una tercera línea de alta tensión.









15 años del gran apagón de Barcelona


El 23 de julio del 2007, la caída de un cable eléctrico desató una reacción en cadena que sumió a la ciudad en el caos




www.elperiodico.com




...
Un día después del apagón, *empezaron a llegar decenas de generadores de lugares *muy diversos, incluso del Ejército, que se instalaron en las calles de la ciudad. *Hasta 156*. Algunas de estas máquinas, las más obsoletas, provocaron *numerosas denuncias vecinales* por un exceso de ruido y contaminación. *Hasta el 22 de agosto no se apagó la última máquina. *









Gran apagada de Barcelona - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org




...
El 23 de juliol de 2007, a mig matí, es va produir la *gran apagada de Barcelona*. Més de 350.000 llars es van quedar sense llum a Barcelona durant uns 4 dies, a causa d'una cadena d'accidents, agreujats per la desastrosa manca d'inversions, tant de Red Eléctrica Española com d'Endesa. L'avaria no es va solucionar totalment fins al cap d'un parell de mesos, temps durant el qual moltes zones de la ciutat van conviure amb la presència d'enormes generadors dièsel per poder disposar d'electricitat.[1][2]
...


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Viendo el desastre de esta guerra para Ucrania y viendo que Ucrania está devastada económica y humanamente, me parece raro que alguna facción del ejército ucraniano no se haya alzado contra Zelensky con ayuda de los rusos.
> 
> Yo creo que los altos mandos ucros y los mandos intermedios son personal de la OTAN. El ejército ucro y no existe como tal.



A ver, que no se derroca un presidente si la CIA no da el visto bueno, y Zelenski es compañero.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Nov 2022)

*orcos, son sus costumbres 

La palabra tangana se queda muy corta: ¡¡seis expulsados por pegarse en el Zenit-Spartak!! 
La palabra tangana se queda muy corta: ¡¡seis expulsados por pegarse en el Zenit-Spartak!!*


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> la mía, todos tenemos una, es que fue una performance para investir de legitimidad democrática a la monarquía.



Ya, pero por aquel entonces la gente estaba 'ávida' de esa democracia tan proclamada. No necesitaban nada similar cuando a través de los medios y la política lo tenían fácil. Pero bueno, cada cual tiene su teoría.


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Y no solo Nazis, sino también satánicos y no es coña: Han pillado a varios nazis ucros con tatuajes satánicos y con referencias a cultos al diablo. Esta gente está muy bien dirigida desde lo más alto. Todo esto es mucho más siniestro de lo que pensamos.



mas que una guerra parece un gran sacrficio al maligno a saber para que


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Yo al llamado "*golpe de Estado del 23 F*" siempre lo he llamado y siempre lo llamaré, la *II RESTAURACIÓN BORBÓNICA* y con ello el *FIN DE ESPAÑA*, tal y como lo conocíamos los españoles, excepto si eres de los VIVEN DEL PESEBRE DE LO PÚBLICO, a esos les da igual todo, mientras les llegue la PAGUITA TODOS LOS MESES y puedan SAQUEAR A PLACER SUS RECURSOS.



También, pero el borbón era solo un administrador de la colonia yanki. Menuda 'restauración' pues. Pero poco bueno se puede decir de ningún borbón. De su apellido original sí, Bourbon, que para el paladar es cosa digna.


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Eso de que Kiev ha recuperado la electricidad es de chiste, recuerdo que en Barcelona hubo una cosa parecida, sin estar en guerra y con todo el material y personal disponible y hasta finalizado un mes no apagaron el ultimo generador y eran de los grandes instalados en containers y aunque afecto a casi toda Barcelona porque hubo una caída en cascada, donde se instalaron los generadores solo era el barrio donde se quemo la subestación. El resto recupero la electricidad al cabo de 4 días.
> 
> No se cuantas subestaciones habrán dañado los rusos pero eso no se repara de un día para otro.
> 
> ...



seguimos sospechando que fuiste tu el culpable


----------



## Mitrofán (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya, pero por aquel entonces la gente estaba 'ávida' de esa democracia tan proclamada. No necesitaban nada similar cuando a través de los medios y la política lo tenían fácil. Pero bueno, cada cual tiene su teoría.



había avidez de democracia desde luego pero en cuanto a la aceptación de la monarquía de juan carlos I hubo un antes y un después del 23F. sólo hay que recordar los baños de masas a los que se sometió en rey en las semanas y meses siguientes en los que se confundía todo junto democracia, constitución y monarquía.

los tanques de milans rodaron por debajo de mi casa de entonces, vivía en un 7º piso, parecía un terremoto.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Que subidón de testosterona y adrenalina - y algo más potente- llevaba el elemento de arriba. Perdón. Me refiero al fachorra del aeropuerto. Me equivoqué de foto



Oiga, estoy a poco de cenar. Hágame el favor de no poner esas cosas. Si acaso una eslava buenorra, vale, pero eso no, se lo pido muy de por favor, por favor.


----------



## alexforum (27 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Una pena


ROBOTECH dijo:


> Sí, es brutal.
> Yo voy a hacer un cálculo favorable a Ucrania para llevarte la contraria y ponerme en el caso más positivo para Ucrania, pero es que aún así es una derrota total ucraniana.
> 
> De hecho, lo de que nacían 400.000 ucras era antes.
> ...



Los anglos antes que implosionar nos meten en la tercera mundial. Esos locos no se van a ir sin matar.


----------



## Dado8 (27 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si Putin dejara hacer a los militares, habrian cortado el pais en 2 por el Dnieper, una vez salio mal el avance para forzar la negociación. Es lo natural y hubiera ahorrado muchas vidas rusas y tambien ucranianas.
> 
> Llegarian suministros claro ( barcos, por las presas aunque rompas la carretera por puentes provisionales ) , pero no en una cantidad suficiente como para que esto se hubiera alargado como lo ha hecho.



Eso no lo sabemos, puede que sea una táctica rusa, es más fácil destruir ese material en el Donbass, que a la izquierda del Dnieper.

El objetivo de Rusia es la desnazificacion y desmilitarizacion de Ucrania. No paran de morir nazis ucranianos (y de otros país) y casi no les queda material ex soviético ucraniano, están tirando de armamento ex soviético de otras repúblicas y de material OTAN.


----------



## alexforum (27 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los Doritos están en el aire de nuevo ahora mismo.
> Ojo, que después de cualquiera de estos ataques, lo mismo empieza la ofensiva rusa por tierra.



A mi me gusta mas cuando llegan los doritos a la hora del desayuno.


----------



## Dado8 (27 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Me ha recordado un chiste inglés. Los barcos ingleses tienen el fondo de cristal para ver a la Marina Española



Lo gracioso es que a lo largo de la historia, España hundió más navíos ingleses que Inglaterra (UK) a España.

Queda muy bonito en la televisión el mito de los corsarios ingleses, pero nunca fueron rival para la Armada.


----------



## Epicii (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Normalmente eso no funciona así, al menos en los negocios entre Irán y Rusia.
> Al igual que con los famosos drones, Irán enviará un par de misiles y el manual
> correspondiente para que Rusia los produzca y los mejore; los drones, lo mismo.
> Ese suele ser el trato.



En circunstancias normales no le digo que no. Pero ahora la inmensa cantidad de potencia de fuego que está desplegando Rusia, genera desabastecimiento. No es ninguna traición reconocer algo obvio. Y no es nada malo que los afines o aliados apoyen con recursos. Al fin y al cabo ¿acaso el títere ucraniano no está recibiendo de todo y de todos? A mi me parece perfecto que se apoye a Rusia suministrándole armamento de 2ª para que puedan preservar el de 1ª. Y lo digo sabiendo, al igual que usted, que los anglosajones querían que Rusia malgastase las armas más modernas en este conflicto. También para desarrollar inteligencia sobre estas.

Supongo que además del abastecimiento de armas, les transferirán la tecnología (que tampoco es para tanto técnicamente hablando) para la fabricación en Rusia.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Nov 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Se le ve un tío equilibrado y sano, seguro que una conversación con él es una experiencia inolvidable.



Ese con todos sus tatuajes era un capitan de la policia municipal de Kiev, ahora esta residiendo delinquiendo en la UE.

PD- Parte de la cuota banderista en las instituciones ukras.


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2022)

jamás ha acertado una


----------



## visaman (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En circunstancias normales no le digo que no. Pero ahora la inmensa cantidad de potencia de fuego que está desplegando Rusia, genera desabastecimiento. No es ninguna traición reconocer algo obvio. Y no es nada malo que los afines o aliados apoyen con recursos. Al fin y al cabo ¿acaso el títere ucraniano no está recibiendo de todo y de todos? A mi me parece perfecto que se apoye a Rusia suministrándole armamento de 2ª para que puedan preservar el de 1ª. Y lo digo sabiendo, al igual que usted, que los anglosajones querían que Rusia malgastase las armas más modernas en este conflicto. También para desarrollar inteligencia sobre estas.
> 
> Supongo que además del abastecimiento de armas, les transferirán la tecnología (que tampoco es para tanto técnicamente hablando) para la fabricación en Rusia.



se dice pronto pero son 1000km de frente mucho terreno a bombardear


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Me ha recordado un chiste inglés. Los barcos ingleses tienen el fondo de cristal para ver a la Marina Española



Menuda gansada. Los ingleses se acojonaban al ver un pabellón español en un buque. Les dimos por activa y por pasiva hasta en el carnet de identidad, y eso que en aquellos siglos ni existía. Si Nelson hubiese nacido en la misma época que Lezo, habría sido masacrado por el 'medio hombre'. Un tío nacido de la más mísera nada como Dº Blas, frente a un marino que provenía de la nobleza, acostumbrado a sedas y arrumacos desde su más tierna infancia. Más culto sí, seguro, pero frente a un marino hecho a si mismo proveniente del pueblo y sin nada tras de él más que su esfuerzo. Suerte tuvo Nelson de no poder enfrentarse por nacer un par de generaciones después.

Los españoles en el mar, llegamos a ser en la propaganda británica como Anibal para los romanos. Tanto miedo nos tenían.

Pero igual en parte tiene razón, y lo ingleses disponían fondos cristalinos al no saber ni por donde les podían atacar los españoles.


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

⚡*Un autobús con militares ucranianos tuvo un accidente en la frontera entre Letonia y Estonia, cerca de la ciudad de Ainaži.*

El conductor del autobús murió. También se sabe de 26 víctimas, entre ellas 25 son ucranianos. Tres están en estado crítico.

¿Y qué hacían los militares ucranianos en la frontera de Letonia y Estonia?

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> había avidez de democracia desde luego pero e cuanto a la aceptación de la monarquía de juan carlos I hubo un antes y un después del 23F. sólo hay que recordar los baños de masas a los que se sometió en rey en las semanas y meses siguientes en los que se confundía todo junto democracia, constitución y monarquía.
> 
> los tanques de milans rodaron por debajo de mi casa de entonces, vivía en un 7º piso, parecía un terremoto.



Que el borbón se beneficiase mediáticamente, no es óbice para excluir mi perspectiva del golpe. Nunca una operación de ese calado persigue un solo objetivo, mejor un abanico de éstos.

¿También es valenciano como yo?


----------



## pamarvilla (27 Nov 2022)

Putin va a cortar por lo sano el tejemaneje del G7, de EEUU y de la UE sobre los *topes a los precios* del petróleo y el gas rusos.
A partir del próximo *5 de diciembre* se va a vetar la venta a todos los países y empresas que revendan los productos energéticos de la Federación a países hostiles.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Eso no lo sabemos, puede que sea una táctica rusa, es más fácil destruir ese material en el Donbass, que a la izquierda del Dnieper.
> 
> El objetivo de Rusia es la desnazificacion y desmilitarizacion de Ucrania. No paran de morir nazis ucranianos (y de otros país) y casi no les queda material ex soviético ucraniano, están tirando de armamento ex soviético de otras repúblicas y de material OTAN.



Es obvio que su estrategia es esa que usted dice. Pero a @delhierro le da igual, él seguirá con sus puentes hasta el fin del mundo. Si Putin fuese un rojo, sería él quien apoyaría la estrategia actual rusa. No se esfuerce, es inútil razonar con él, todo lo ve bajo el prisma de su ideología.


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si Putin dejara hacer a los militares, habrian cortado el pais en 2 por el Dnieper, una vez salio mal el avance para forzar la negociación. Es lo natural y hubiera ahorrado muchas vidas rusas y tambien ucranianas.



Para cortar en dos el pais, hacer una guerra relampago, embolsar a las fuerzas ucranianas en el Donbass, cercar las ciudades de Zaporizhzhya, Poltava, Jarkov y otras, asegurar la retaguardia, la seguridad de los territorios liberados, *hacen falta el triple de las tropas que han empleado los rusos hasta ahora !!!.*

PD- Puede que Rusia en enero del 2023, disponga del musculo suficiente, para que Surovikin de una clase magistral.


----------



## vettonio (27 Nov 2022)

Tengo algo *repugnante* de los ukros, pero lo dejo para más tarde en atención a Loignorito y su cena.


----------



## John Nash (27 Nov 2022)

Ucrania acusa a Rusia de disparar misiles nucleares 'capados' de la era soviética


Al miedo a la oscuridad en medio de ataques rusos a la infraestructura energética los ucranianos han tenido que sumar otro pánico: el nuclear. Y Moscú lo está materializando...




www.elmundo.es





Al miedo a la oscuridad en medio de ataques rusos a la infraestructura energética los ucranianos han tenido que sumar otro pánico: *el nuclear*. Y Moscú lo está materializando aunque, por ahora, sólo sea de forma más o menos ficticia. Según denuncia Kiev, Rusia está disparando contra su país misiles cuyas cabezas nucleares fueron retiradas previamente.


----------



## mazuste (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En circunstancias normales no le digo que no. Pero ahora la inmensa cantidad de potencia de fuego que está desplegando Rusia, genera desabastecimiento. No es ninguna traición reconocer algo obvio. Y no es nada malo que los afines o aliados apoyen con recursos. Al fin y al cabo ¿acaso el títere ucraniano no está recibiendo de todo y de todos? A mi me parece perfecto que se apoye a Rusia suministrándole armamento de 2ª para que puedan preservar el de 1ª. Y lo digo sabiendo, al igual que usted, que los anglosajones querían que Rusia malgastase las armas más modernas en este conflicto. También para desarrollar inteligencia sobre estas.
> 
> Supongo que además del abastecimiento de armas, les transferirán la tecnología (que tampoco es para tanto técnicamente hablando) para la fabricación en Rusia.




Nada que ver con ocurrencias de traición ni zarandajas similares. 
El 'trapicheo' hasta donde se es que los drones de marras se fabrican en Rusia.
El punto de esas informaciones es poner la diana en Irán para madurar al personal
para justificar las medidas contra Irán. No tiene mucho truco esa vaina.


----------



## John Nash (27 Nov 2022)

Hinchas serbios en Catar cantan que Serbia y Rusia son hermanos


En la ciudad catarí de Doha, varios hinchas serbios fueron grabados antes del debut de su selección en el Mundial cantando en las calles que Serbia y Rusia son países hermanos para siempre. ... https:...




odysee.com


----------



## mazuste (27 Nov 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ucrania acusa a Rusia de disparar misiles nucleares 'capados' de la era soviética
> 
> 
> Al miedo a la oscuridad en medio de ataques rusos a la infraestructura energética los ucranianos han tenido que sumar otro pánico: el nuclear. Y Moscú lo está materializando...
> ...



Si no tienen cosas mas estúpidas que contar...Es que ya no les queda munición tonta en el armario.


----------



## Malevich (27 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> había avidez de democracia desde luego pero e cuanto a la aceptación de la monarquía de juan carlos I hubo un antes y un después del 23F. sólo hay que recordar los baños de masas a los que se sometió en rey en las semanas y meses siguientes en los que se confundía todo junto democracia, constitución y monarquía.
> 
> los tanques de milans rodaron por debajo de mi casa de entonces, vivía en un 7º piso, parecía un terremoto.



Monarquia y OTAN.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Putin va a cortar por lo sano el tejemaneje del G7, de EEUU y de la UE sobre los *topes a los precios* del petróleo y el gas rusos.
> A partir del próximo *5 de diciembre* se va a vetar la venta a todos los países y empresas que revendan los productos energéticos de la Federación a países hostiles.



Al del vídeo se le ha olvidado poner la fuente... A ver, no digo que no pues no lo sé, pero me parece que esto es más que imposible por contraproducente para Rusia. Les viene bien seguir adquiriendo fondos con la venta, les viene bien que Europa y EEUU se tengan que ver con precios altos, y entonces ¿qué ganan con una medida así?


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Tengo algo *repugnante* de los ukros, pero lo dejo para más tarde en atención a Loignorito y su cena.



Le agradezco la deferencia, pero me dispongo ya a cenar, así que no voy a estar presente. Luego, con no mirarlo no se me agriará la cena. Y gracias.


----------



## Kron II (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Al del vídeo se le ha olvidado poner la fuente... A ver, no digo que no pues no lo sé, pero me parece que esto es más que imposible por contraproducente para Rusia. Les viene bien seguir adquiriendo fondos con la venta, les viene bien que Europa y EEUU se tengan que ver con precios altos, y entonces ¿qué ganan con una medida así?



No sé si será cierto, pero otra fuente que dice algo similar:


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Nada que ver con ocurrencias de traición ni zarandajas similares.
> El 'trapicheo' hasta donde se es que los drones de marras se fabrican en Rusia.
> El punto de esas informaciones es poner la diana en Irán para madurar al personal
> para justificar las medidas contra Irán. No tiene mucho truco esa vaina.



Ya, pero entonces ¿y esa cantidad inusual de vuelos entre Rusia e Irán que hemos podido observar estos pasados días? los hemos visto en el foro con Flight Radar. Eso es innecesario solo para 'traspasar patentes' ¿no cree?


----------



## Impresionante (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## vettonio (27 Nov 2022)

*Llevo riéndome desde ayer...*

Resulta que dos hinchas ingleses han denunciado que los agentes de seguridad del mundial, les obligaron a desnudarse cuando iban a acceder al estadio, lo que supuso toda una humillación.




He aquí uno de los hinchas...











Texto completo del episodio:

_Dos aficionados ingleses afirman que los agentes de seguridad de la Copa del Mundo les desnudaron como "ritual de humillación" por vestirse de cruzados.

Los hinchas de los Tres Leones, cuyos disfraces estaban inspirados en los Monty Python, afirman que el personal, "intimidante y vengativo", les preguntó: "¿Están aquí para matar a los musulmanes?", antes de arrebatarles sus novedosas espadas y armaduras.

Según The Times, les obligaron a quitarse el resto de la ropa y a permanecer desnudos antes de que se les permitiera entrar en el estadio Al Bayt para ver el primer partido de la fase de grupos contra Irán.

Uno de los aficionados, un trabajador de la construcción de 56 años, declaró: "Había tres policías de pie riéndose. Sólo querían humillar





_


----------



## Malevich (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya, pero entonces ¿y esa cantidad inusual de vuelos entre Rusia e Irán que hemos podido observar estos pasados días? los hemos visto en el foro con Flight Radar. Eso es innecesario solo para 'traspasar patentes' ¿no cree?



Venderán vía terceros. 
Es un paripé más....


----------



## crocodile (27 Nov 2022)

Ya están los satánicos visitando al nazi farlopero y paseando tan tranquilos por Kiev.

Donde están esos misiles que no caen donde deben ?
Ya empezamos otra vez....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Nov 2022)

mendi lerendi dijo:


> Quién lo iba a decir: Irán con sus misiles de medio alcance y Corea del Norte (con la tecnología misilística) Salvando los muebles a Rusia. En la próxima votación de la ONU que aprueben las sanciones a estos dos países con el voto ruso:
> 
> *Venta de Fateh-110 a Rusia: por qué este misil balístico de Irán es perfecto para usar en Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Rusia y EEUU no disponen de misiles balísticos de alcance medio desde hace decadas debido a que estaban sujetos al tratado INF
que prohibía la posesión o el desarrollo de misiles balísticos terrestres o de crucero con alcances de 500 a 1000 kilómetros (alcance medio corto) y de 1000 a 5500 km (alcance medio). El tratado no se aplicaba a los misiles lanzados desde el aire o desde el mar.

Por eso Rusia tiene misiles Iskander K y M con un alcance de 500 Kms y en cambio dispone de misiles de crucero navales Kalibr con 2.500 Kms de alcance lanzables desde barcos y submarinos. Sus bombarderos pueden montar también distintos tipos de misiles, los que más se se estan viendo en uso son los Kh-101, Kh-22/32 y el Kh-47 Kinzhal (este último mucho menos).







Kh-22/32








Un Backfire cargado de misiles


Cosas de interés Fenomenal fotografía del bombardero ruso Tupolev Tu-22M3 RF-34018 Rojo 47 cargado de misiles antibuque... russian...




charly015.blogspot.com





Volviendo a la posible venta de misiles Iranies estamos en las mismas circunstancias que con los Doritos, ya están disponibles y a buen precio. La posibilidad que se abre es comprarlos directamente a Iran o establecer una cadena de producción bajo licencia en Rusia.

No veo el problema, Rusia esta en guerra y necesita equipamiento militar que a día de hoy no produce por determinadas circunstancias, si un país amigo dispone de esas tecnologías o capacidades es lógico que las usen.


----------



## Salamandra (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya, pero entonces ¿y esa cantidad inusual de vuelos entre Rusia e Irán que hemos podido observar estos pasados días? los hemos visto en el foro con Flight Radar. Eso es innecesario solo para 'traspasar patentes' ¿no cree?



No van a trasladar los drones por avión porque encarecería el producto cosa mala. Irán y Rusia están aumentando el comercio entre ellos un montón con lo que implica de vuelos de empresarios y personal entre ambos países.

Además ¿los drones Iraníes se fabrican al completo dentro de Irán?.

No los fabricarán los Iraníes dentro o fuera del país si es la forma de eludir sanciones. Pero hay muchas formas de ayudar... también pueden dar algún ensamblaje, proporcionar los componentes o decir como los consiguen ellos... Todos sabemos que detrás de los drones está Irán y la forma será tal que servirá para eludir lo mejor posible las sanciones.

Pero que no te quepa duda que el aumento del comercio entre los países explica el sólo mucho tráfico aéreo, sobre todo para ponerlo en marcha y más para eludir sanciones que se harán más cosas de tapadillo y cara a cara.

Solo la infraestructura que tienen pensado montar para sacar al mar a través de Irán mercancías rusas da para montón de obra pública.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Llevo riéndome desde ayer...*
> 
> Resulta que dos hinchas ingleses han denunciado que los agentes de seguridad del mundial, les obligaron a desnudarse cuando iban a acceder al estadio, lo que supuso toda una humillación.
> 
> ...



Es que hay que ser ganso y gilipollas. ¿Qué se esperaban? si al menos hubiesen hecho el numerito del cabalgar de los caballos con mitades de coco... en fin, la gente está muy, pero que muy atontá.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Nov 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No van a trasladar los drones por avión porque encarecería el producto cosa mala. Irán y Rusia están aumentando el comercio entre ellos un montón con lo que implica de vuelos de empresarios y personal entre ambos países.
> 
> Además ¿los drones Iraníes se fabrican al completo dentro de Irán?.
> 
> ...



De hecho los Geran 2 tienen toda la pinta de estar siendo montados en Rusia, probablemente a partir de piezas procedentes de Iran pero también emplean guia INS más terminal Glonass.

Nadie lo puede afirmar pero posiblemente el Shaheed 136 Iraní podría haber sido diseñado desde el principio para utilizar la red de posicionamiento Glonass, o en su lugar haberse diseñado para usar la red GPS, Galileo o Beidou.

Con esto me refiero a que no sabemos que tipo de "personalización" han desarrollado los Rusos con el Geran 2, si es solo una pegatina que le han puesto a un Shaheed 136 o si en realidad los ingenieros Rusos han mejorado el diseño.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Venderán vía terceros.
> Es un paripé más....



O sea, que el 'puente aéreo que hemos estado viendo entre Rusia e Irán es 'un paripé'. Y el que vemos ahora entre Rusia y China, otro. Pues vale. En fin, me queda una página para leer, y luego a dormir, que mañana hay que trabajar.


----------



## vettonio (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es que hay que ser ganso y gilipollas. ¿Qué se esperaban? si al menos hubiesen hecho el numerito del cabalgar de los caballos con mitades de coco... en fin, la gente está muy, pero que muy atontá.



Cabalgada con cocos.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Nov 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No van a trasladar los drones por avión porque encarecería el producto cosa mala. Irán y Rusia están aumentando el comercio entre ellos un montón con lo que implica de vuelos de empresarios y personal entre ambos países.
> 
> Además ¿los drones Iraníes se fabrican al completo dentro de Irán?.
> 
> ...



Vale. ¿Y cuales insumos tan valiosos pueden estar siendo enviados por avión con su elevado coste adicional? y más cuando pueden ser enviados por barco ¿tanta prisa tienen en recibirlos como para afrontar el sobrecoste?

Dejémonos de tonterías, Rusia está gastando armas a un ritmo brutal. No es nada extraño que necesite reponer arsenales. Me parece que persistir en negar lo obvio no es lo apropiado, pero cada cual a su 'tal y tal'. Y buenas noches.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Vale. ¿Y cuales insumos tan valiosos pueden estar siendo enviados por avión con su elevado coste adicional? y más cuando pueden ser enviados por barco ¿tanta prisa tienen en recibirlos como para afrontar el sobrecoste?
> 
> Dejémonos de tonterías, Rusia está gastando armas a un ritmo brutal. No es nada extraño que necesite reponer arsenales. Me parece que persistir en negar lo obvio no es lo apropiado, pero cada cual a su 'tal y tal'. Y buenas noches.



Lo normal es que por vía aérea esten enviando drones, partes o kits, los misiles dado su peso lo más lógico es que los envien por el mar Caspio en buques.

En aviones también podrían enviar bombas planeadoras guiadas por satélite, los Iranies disponen de un homólogo de la bomba JDAM, la bomba Yasin que podría ser muy útil.


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Vale. ¿Y cuales insumos tan valiosos pueden estar siendo enviados por avión con su elevado coste adicional? y más cuando pueden ser enviados por barco ¿tanta prisa tienen en recibirlos como para afrontar el sobrecoste?
> 
> Dejémonos de tonterías, Rusia está gastando armas a un ritmo brutal. No es nada extraño que necesite reponer arsenales. Me parece que persistir en negar lo obvio no es lo apropiado, pero cada cual a su 'tal y tal'. Y buenas noches.



Así es. Rusia tiene muchos recursos pero no ilimitados. Es normal que intente optimizar el uso de su industria y adquirir en el extranjero lo que pueda.

Lo llamativo son los vuelos a China. Me daba la impresión de que se había puesto de perfil, a diferencia de Irán.


----------



## vettonio (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Vale. ¿Y cuales insumos tan valiosos pueden estar siendo enviados por avión con su elevado coste adicional? y más cuando pueden ser enviados por barco ¿tanta prisa tienen en recibirlos como para afrontar el sobrecoste?



Baklavas...







Baklavas de pistacho iraníes. Son una exquisitez y si los mandas por barco llegan húmedos y correosos.


----------



## Malevich (27 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> O sea, que el 'puente aéreo que hemos estado viendo entre Rusia e Irán es 'un paripé'. Y el que vemos ahora entre Rusia y China, otro. Pues vale. En fin, me queda una página para leer, y luego a dormir, que mañana hay que trabajar.



Me refiero a que los gilis europeos seguirán comprando petróleo ruso a chinos o indios, pagando no ya a precio de mercado, sino por encima.
Es lo que tiene que 450 millones de personas vivan gobernadas por von der Hitler y Boborrell.


----------



## Malevich (27 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Baklavas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y no olvide el azafrán y los pistachos.


----------



## Azrael_II (27 Nov 2022)

Bomba potente lanzada por Rusia Ucrania 

Y está brutalidad

??


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Nov 2022)

*Venga paco-anécdota para @visaman y foto de rusky.*

Una vez tuve que ir a Tunez por una instalación y me pidieron que llevara un operario, el operario estaba acojonado. Le pregunte porque estaba acojonado y me dijo que por ir a un país moro. 
Le tuve que calmar, le pregunte, a ver ¿tu te llamas de apellido Matamoros? No, me respondió, pues tranquilo, pasa nada.






*профиль (Perfil)*


----------



## vladimirovich (27 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que a lo largo de la historia, España hundió más navíos ingleses que Inglaterra (UK) a España.
> 
> Queda muy bonito en la televisión el mito de los corsarios ingleses, pero nunca fueron rival para la Armada.



Es propaganda.

De facto los que si que resultaban jodidos en los Siglos XVI y XVII eran los holandeses, esos si sabian navegar entonces ( junto con los portugueses), los ingleses aprendieron mucho después y copiando, sobre todo de los holandeses.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Nov 2022)

*RUSIA PODRÍA LANZAR "LA OFENSIVA DEL INVIERNO" EN LAS PRÓXIMAS 48 HORAS, SEGÚN ALGUNAS FUENTES RUSAS - AHORA MISMO SE PRODUCEN ATAQUES GENERALIZADOS Y PEQUEÑOS AVANCES RUSOS EN LA LÍNEA DEL FRENTE EN DONETSK, PODRÍA LANZARSE UNA CONTRAOFENSIVA EN JARKOV

INFORMACIONES APUNTAN A QUE CHINA ESTARÍA EMPEZANDO A SUMINISTRAR ARMAS Y EQUIPAMIENTO MILITAR A RUSIA, AL MENOS 9 VIAJES ENTRE RUSIA Y CHINA CON AVIONES DE CARGA ANTONOV-124 SE REGISTRARON ESTA SEMANA- LOS AVIONES APAGARON LOS TRANSPONDEDORES EN LOS VIAJES*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Nov 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Bomba potente lanzada por Rusia Ucrania
> 
> Y está brutalidad
> 
> ??



Diría que eso es Siria y es el lanzamiento de una bomba de 2.000 Kgs Rusa.

Edito: Confirmado que es Siria, pero es una bomba termobárica ODAB-500.









El vídeo de una impresionante explosión en Siria causa polémica en las redes


Las imágenes de una enorme explosión y la onda expansiva subsiguiente en alguna parte de Siria son objeto de discusión entre los expertos, que siguen debatiendo sobre el tipo de bomba que pudo haber causado una destrucción semejante.




sputniknews.lat


----------



## willbeend (27 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Hay más barcos ingleses hundidos por españoles que al revés.



Pues claro, pasa que los ingleses cuentan los barcos españoles hundidos por los elementos, como si los hubieran hundido ellos...


----------



## rejon (27 Nov 2022)

Ucrania está dando ejemplo al mundo entero y nos enseña que la libertad no se gana sin sacrificio... Ucrania no se rendirá jamás.


----------



## Elimina (27 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ya están los satánicos visitando al nazi farlopero y paseando tan tranquilos por Kiev.
> 
> Donde están esos misiles que no caen donde deben ?
> Ya empezamos otra vez....



¿Es una steady, o esta película la ruedan sobre raíles?
En la propaganda hay una profesionalidad que no se nota en el frente, qué cosas.


----------



## mendi lerendi (28 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Otro subnormal que no entra nunca al hilo, que no sabe que Rusia fabrica sus propios Doritos hace un mes, y que Corea no le ha dado ningún misil a Rusia. Pero ejjjjj queeeeeeeee Iran le salva los muebles a Rusia.
> 
> Ale, al baul a propagar tu rusofobia con tus amigos



Y quién te ha dicho que no entro, mierda seca


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (28 Nov 2022)

*RUSIA EMPIEZA A BOMBARDEAR LA BOMBA TERMOBÁRICA FAB-500 CONTRA POSICIONES UCRANIANAS*


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *RUSIA EMPIEZA A BOMBARDEAR LA BOMBA TERMOBÁRICA FAB-500 CONTRA POSICIONES UCRANIANAS*



No sé... ese vídeo lo vi hace un par de días y decían que era en Siria. A saber.


----------



## Peineto (28 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Me ha recordado un chiste inglés. Los barcos ingleses tienen el fondo de cristal para ver a la Marina Española



En especial en Cartagena de Indias.


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 277, 27/11/2022. Aniela Krzywon (27 de mayo de 1925 – 12 de octubre de 1943) fue una soldado en el Batallón de Mujeres Independientes «Emilia Plater»…




iwwz.org










Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 277, 27/11/2022.


Spoiler: Heroína polaca. 



Aniela Krzywon (27 de mayo de 1925 – 12 de octubre de 1943) fue una soldado en el Batallón de Mujeres Independientes «Emilia Plater» del ejército polaco durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y se convirtió en la única mujer en la historia que no era ciudadana de la Unión Soviética en ser galardonada con el más alto honor a la URSS por su valentía, el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética, después de que ella muriera de las heridas sufridas mientras rescataba importantes documentos militares de un camión en llamas después de un bombardeo de la Luftwaffe.



No he tenido mucho tiempo para preparar el TOM de hoy, me cayeron un par de tiñosas, y cuando se trata de la Revolución y Fidel, los manipuladores y revisionistas, no tienen cabida. Pero trataremos de hacer algo. Como dijo Gagarin, «¡Poyéjali! ¡allá vamos!».

*Kiev espera fuertes nevadas mientras siguen las restricciones y apagones*. Ucrania se niega a doblegarse ante Rusia pese a los ataques masivos que afectan a la red eléctrica y su infraestructura civil, mientras la situación en el frente prácticamente se ha estancado debido a la situación climática. En el día 277 de guerra en Ucrania, con una previsión de temperaturas bajo cero durante el día (-2 grados) y la noche (-5), se mantienen las restricciones en el uso de la electricidad en 14 de las 27 regiones de Ucrania y en Kiev, que afectan a «más de 100.000» clientes en cada una de ellas.

*Esta es la «izquierda», se imaginan ¿cómo es la derecha?. Sánchez abre su mandato en la Internacional Socialista *pidiendo el fin de la guerra en Ucrania: «Es la hora de la paz»
El presidente del Gobierno y secretario general del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez ha iniciado su mandato al frente de la Internacional Socialista haciendo un llamamiento al fin de la guerra en Ucrania, al tiempo que ha llamado a reforzar el vínculo de la organización con la ONU.

«Ha llegado la hora de la paz, del fin de la guerra en Ucrania, del fin de todas las guerras», al tiempo que ha llamado a abrir el tiempo de la diplomacia y del respeto a la legalidad internacional, ante los delegados de los 132 partidos socialistas, socialdemócratas y laboristas que han acudido, informa Europa Press.

*Rusia ha sufrido muchas bajas en el Donetsk, según la inteligencia británica*. Rusia ha sufrido muchas bajas en la reñida región de Donetsk, según los servicios de inteligencia británicos. Alrededor de las ciudades de Pavlivka y Wuhledar (por cierto, la ciudad se llama Vuhledar, con razón la desinteligencia británica no da con sus mapas) en el sur de la región, ha habido intensos combates en las últimas dos semanas, con grandes pérdidas para los infantes de marina rusos, aunque poco territorio ha cambiado de manos, según un informe de este domingo del Ministerio de Defensa británico.

Tanto Rusia como Ucrania tienen fuerzas significativas dedicadas a este sector, y la infantería naval rusa ha sufrido numerosas bajas. Esta área sigue siendo muy disputada, probablemente en parte porque Rusia evalúa que el área tiene potencial como punto de lanzamiento para un futuro gran avance hacia el norte para capturar el resto del Óblast de Donetsk controlado por Ucrania.

Sin embargo, es poco probable que Rusia pueda concentrar suficientes fuerzas de calidad para lograr un avance operativo, concluye el informe.

Ajá, es decir, los rusos que son pencos (por cierto Pavlivka fue tomada hace 3 semanas), no tiene fuerzas de calidad, debe ser por eso que solo ocupan el 20% del territorio que fue ucraniano. Y las insuperables fuerzas ucranianas, no han tomado ni un centímetro cuadrado de Rusia.

*Ukrenergo dice que el suministro eléctrico está al 80% de la demanda*. Ukrenergo ha informado este domingo que los productores de electricidad están suministrando alrededor del 80% de la demanda. Esto supone una mejora respecto al 75% del sábado, según el operador de la red eléctrica estatal de Ucrania.

¿Entonces por qué se quejan?, no entiendo.

*Bombardeos en toda Ucrania mientras se avecina una guerra invernal.* Los bombardeos de las fuerzas rusas golpearon varias áreas en el este y el sur de Ucrania (en Jersón y Kryvyi Rih) durante la noche, mientras los equipos de servicios públicos continuaron una lucha para restaurar la energía, el agua y la calefacción después de los ataques generalizados en las últimas semanas, dijeron los funcionarios este domingo, informa Ap.

Con la persistente nevada que cubrió la capital, Kiev, este domingo, los analistas predijeron que el clima invernal -que trae consigo un terreno congelado y condiciones de lucha agotadoras- podría tener un impacto creciente en la dirección del conflicto que ha hecho estragos desde que las fuerzas rusas invadieron Ucrania hace más de nueve meses.

Pero por el momento, ambos bandos estaban empantanados por las fuertes lluvias y las condiciones fangosas del campo de batalla en algunas zonas, dijeron los expertos. El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW ), un grupo de expertos que ha seguido de cerca los acontecimientos en Ucrania, dijo que los informes de ambas partes indicaban que l*a fuerte lluvia y el barro han tenido un impacto pero la congelación más amplia que se espera a lo largo de las líneas del frente en los próximos días podría tender un impacto en la evolución del conflicto.*

«No está claro si alguna de las partes está planeando o preparando activamente la reanudación de las principales operaciones ofensivas o contraofensivas en ese momento, pero los factores meteorológicos que han estado obstaculizando tales operaciones comenzarán a levantarse», dijo en una nota publicada el sábado. El ISW dijo que las fuerzas rusas se estaban atrincherando más al este de la ciudad de Jerson, de la que fueron expulsadas por las fuerzas ucranianas hace más de dos semanas, y que continuaban con el «fuego rutinario de artillería» a través del río Dnipro.

Nos habían dicho y prometido, según los informes de inteligencia de los EEUU, Reino Unido, Berlin, Copenhague, Rabat y Ulan Bator, que *a los rusos no le quedaban casi misiles y municiones de artillería. Hoy la prensa internacional lo ha confirmado…, de que es mentira.*

El ministerio de Defensa en Ucrania y sus mensajes para levantar la moral. Foto, Jared Leto en el papel del liniero.

Tras la retirada rusa, *Jersón se quedó sin servicios básicos. Ergo, los rusos mantenían* los servicios básicos, y todos los demás.

*Los crímenes de guerra en Ucrania, a debate en la reunión de ministros de Justicia del G-7*. Mañana lunes y el martes, los ministros de Justicia de los países del G-7 se reunirán en Berlín, por primera vez en la historia, para debatir sobre los crímenes de guerra cometidos en Ucrania y el enjuiciamiento de los criminales de guerra, según ha adelantado Marco Buschmann, el ministro alemán del ramo, en su cuenta de Twitter.

«Hablaremos principalmente sobre los terribles crímenes de guerra cometidos en territorio ucraniano, que queremos investigar y llevar a los perpetradores ante la justicia. Para ello, acordaremos una coordinación aún más eficaz», dijo el ministro.

Me parece correcto, ahora que sea el G7, ya no tanto, puesto que son Ministros de Justicias de gobierno alineados, quizás si hablasen de Tribunales internacionales, cosa que dudo también, visto lo que hemos visto ¿o acaso ustedes olvidaron el caso de Costa de Marfil y el presidente derrocado Laurent Gbagbo -2011-, por la colonialista Francia y lo envió al Tribunal de La Haya, Tribunal que lo absolvió, y no hubo ninguna disculpa pública de Francia?.

*Caramelos, galletas, agua y linternas en el ascensor por si se va la luz*. Lesia Sazonenko es una ejecutiva que vive en Kiev y cuando Butch, su bulldog francés, necesita un paseo y no hay electricidad en el ascensor de su edificio de la capital ucraniana, ella y su mascota suben y bajan los 17 pisos que hay desde la puerta de su casa a la calle. Lesia Sazonenko se dice a sí misma que el esfuerzo es por una causa esencial: la victoria, narra Ap.

Ha dejado una bolsa de caramelos, galletas, agua y linternas en el ascensor para los vecinos que puedan quedar atrapados en los apagones, para que se mantengan hasta que vuelva la electricidad. «No nos van a tumbar», dice. «Venceremos».

*No mentalmente, sino físicamente, Kiev también está destrozada*, con cortes de electricidad que se han convertido en la norma. Cuando el suministro de agua también se interrumpió la semana pasada, los residentes hicieron cola en el frío para llenar botellas de plástico en los grifos exteriores. Algunos recogieron agua de lluvia de los desagües.

*Pues mira, en el Donbass no tenían* ni «Caramelos, galletas, agua y linternas». Y solo bombardeos de ucranianos, sobre ucranianos ¿por qué?, porque eran ucranianos de origen ruso.

*Macron viaja a EEUU y con Biden darán una muestra de unidad frente a Rusia. *El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, será recibido por el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, la próxima semana, en una rara visita de Estado destinada a destacar la amistad franco-estadounidense en lugar de la amarga competencia económica entre ambos lados del charco.

Más de un año después de que Washington, Londres y Canberra torpedearan un gran contrato de submarinos francés, llevando las relaciones franco-estadounidenses a un punto de ruptura, se espera que los dos países den una muestra de unidad ante las amenazas comunes de Rusia y China.

Pero el elefante en la sala oval será la *Ley de Reducción de la Inflación (IRA) de Estados Unidos*. Los europeos dicen que el enorme paquete de subsidios a los fabricantes estadounidenses podría asestar un golpe letal a sus industrias, que ya se están tambaleando por los altos precios de la energía causados por la invasión rusa de Ucrania, informa Reuters.

A ver si entiendo, porque a veces no es fácil: «…Los europeos dicen que el enorme paquete de subsidios a los fabricantes estadounidenses podría asestar un golpe letal a sus industrias, que ya se están tambaleando…». Por lo que he leído resulta ser que el país que ha santificado el librecambismo, la economía liberalizada, resulta ser que no, es estatista, conservador y no liberal, que aplica subsidios prohibidos por la OMC, un dumping social también. Solavaya, los EEUU se están volviendo bolcheviques. quién lo diría cara’.

*Temores por todas las centrales nucleares de Ucrania tras los cierres de emergencia.* Hay temores crecientes de que el ataque implacable de Rusia a la red eléctrica de Ucrania amenace la seguridad de las plantas de energía nuclear del país, después de un cierre de emergencia sin precedentes el pasado miércoles, informa The Guardian. Petro Kotin, presidente de la compañía de energía nuclear de Ucrania, Energoatom, dijo que todos los mecanismos de seguridad habían funcionado según lo previsto el miércoles, pero dos generadores resultaron dañados en el proceso, lo que retrasó el reinicio de dos reactores.

Kotin dijo que los apagones repetidos causados por más ataques con misiles rusos podrían causar daños extensos, con un impacto potencialmente severo en el suministro de energía de Ucrania y posiblemente en la seguridad nuclear. Los ataques rusos cortaron la energía esencial a las estaciones la semana pasada, lo que obligó a las cuatro a realizar procedimientos de mitigación de alto riesgo.

No entiendo que The Guardian se preocupe tanto, si según ellos Kiev está a dos doritos de llegar a Moscú.

*Pedro Baños: «Empieza a haber un gran cansancio con la guerra en Ucrania.* «Empieza a haber un gran cansancio con la guerra en Ucrania, sobre todo en Estados Unidos», sin olvidar las sensaciones negativas que está experimentando una «vieja Europa, que se está quedando obsoleta», afirma el coronel y analista de seguridad español Pedro Baños, en una entrevista con Efe.

Baños, que acaba de publicar su último libro La encrucijada mundial. Un manual del mañana (Ariel), señala que este cansancio por la guerra puede deberse a varios factores, entre ellos el económico y presupuestario. «En nueve meses de guerra en Ucrania, EEUU podría haber gastado más de 90.000 millones de dólares» en ayuda militar al ejército ucraniano. «Esta cifra supone el 10% de su presupuesto de defensa», y aun no se ven resultados muy concretos, sostiene el analista, coronel de Infantería en la reserva y diplomado de Estado Mayor.

Todo ello, afirma, está generando una sensación de hastío en la opinión pública estadounidense, a la cual no es ajeno el Partido Republicano, con sus reticencias y críticas al modo en que está gestionando esta situación la administración demócrata que preside Joe Biden.

Los yankis solo entienden de intereses, y al gran problema, es que alguien debe pagar ese dinero, y por sus propios cálculos, los yankis no son estúpidos, hacen estupideces, que es distinto, saben que la parte rica y productiva de lo que fue Ucrania siempre ha sido, el este y sur del país.

*Gazprom enviará 42,6 mcm de gas a Europa*. La empresa rusa Gazprom dijo que enviará 42,6 millones de metros cúbicos (mcm) de gas a Europa a través de Ucrania este domingo, un nivel similar al de los últimos días, informa Reuters. Pues mira, los europeos aún siguen financiando «la guerra de Putin».

*Tope al precio del petróleo.* El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, dijo que el precio del petróleo ruso transportado por mar debería tener un tope de entre 30 y 40 dólares por barril, nivel inferior al que han propuesto las naciones del Grupo de los Siete (G-7), informa Reuters.

Los gobiernos de la UE están divididos sobre el nivel en el que limitar los precios del petróleo ruso para frenar la capacidad de Moscú para pagar su guerra en Ucrania sin causar un choque de suministro de petróleo mundial, informa Ap. De hecho, la reunión de los representantes de los gobiernos de la Unión Europea, programada para el pasado viernes para discutir una propuesta del G-7 para limitar los precios del petróleo ruso, fue cancelada, según dijeron los diplomáticos.

¿Cómo que cancelar la reunión, y no le hicieron caso a Zelensky?

*En el terreno.*

Las tropas rusas han matado a Andrey Pavlyuk, el jefe de inteligencia de la 45ª brigada de artillería separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y nativo de Ivano-Frankivsk, Ucrania.

Trabajo nocturno de las fuerzas especiales de NM DPR de los sistemas antitanque en la posición del SPG-9 del ejército ucraniano en el área de la aldea de Vodiane.

El ferrocarril en Krivoy Rog no funcionará durante mucho tiempo debido a un ataque con misiles en la infraestructura. Así lo anunció el jefe de la administración militar de la ciudad Yevgeny Sitnichenko. Según él, el trabajo para restaurar los enlaces de transporte será «grande, largo y significativo».

«Ambulancias, vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y automóviles trajeron a los heridos uno tras otro con un chirrido» – New York Times sobre la masacre y las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Artyomovsk. Un periódico estadounidense informa sobre las colosales pérdidas de militantes ucranianos, citando una cifra de 250 heridos por día.

Evidencia de lucha activa por Bakhmut en el área de Zabakhmutka. Se informa que todas las entradas y salidas de Artyomovsk están bajo el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas. Fotos de los combatientes ucranianos en Bajmut (Artyomovsk).

«Europa enfrenta una crisis energética y geopolítica prolongada»—The Economist. Se informa que la crisis debilitará al Reino Unido y amenazará su posición global.

Cañones autopropulsados dañados PzH 2000 del ejército ucraniano en algún lugar de la zona del SMO. Polonia y Alemania se han negado a repararlos, solo Lituana aceptó, pero no sabe muy bien como hacerlo.


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

Fotos: Actividad militar hoy 27/11/2022 en Ucrania, todo el país, y luego por regiones, Norte con Járkov, Este, frente a Lugansk y la parte norte de Donetsk, luego el sur, con la parte sur de Donetsk y la parte norte de Zaporizhia y por último, en Jersón. No olvidar, Rojo es Rusia y azul, Ucrania. La bomba es bombardeo, la nube es misiles, el AK es asalto,


























Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre

(Wofnon)


----------



## Bocanegra (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡*Un autobús con militares ucranianos tuvo un accidente en la frontera entre Letonia y Estonia, cerca de la ciudad de Ainaži.*
> 
> El conductor del autobús murió. También se sabe de 26 víctimas, entre ellas 25 son ucranianos. Tres están en estado crítico.
> 
> ...



esto comenta usuario de telegram sobre la noticia.... 


"Люди я сам с Эстонии,и работал на военной базе,строили ее для НАТО,я как то подошёл и спросил ни хуя себе будут Эстонци в таких казармах жить,на что мне вояка сказал это для приезжего контингента,с европы,а вы где тогда будете жить,а он говорит у нас в лесу в 2 км полаточный Лагер для нас строят,и сейчас эти долбаебы живут в лесу,а НАТО в охуеных казармах с банями всякими разными,бельярдоми‌‌

Traducción: ru-es
Yo mismo soy de Estonia, y trabajé en una base militar, la construyeron para la OTAN, de alguna manera me acerqué y les pedí a los jodidos estonios que vivieran en tales barracas, a lo que el guerrero me dijo esto para el contingente visitante, de Europa, y dónde estás entonces vivirás, y él dice en nuestro bosque, a 2 km de distancia, se está construyendo un campamento para nosotros, y ahora estos hijos de puta viven en el bosque, y la OTAN en jodidos barracones con todo tipo de baños diferentes, billar‌‌. "


----------



## Epicii (28 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *RUSIA EMPIEZA A BOMBARDEAR LA BOMBA TERMOBÁRICA FAB-500 CONTRA POSICIONES UCRANIANAS*



Eso es Siria


----------



## Rothmans Racing (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡*Un autobús con militares ucranianos tuvo un accidente en la frontera entre Letonia y Estonia, cerca de la ciudad de Ainaži.*
> 
> El conductor del autobús murió. También se sabe de 26 víctimas, entre ellas 25 son ucranianos. Tres están en estado crítico.
> 
> ...



Pues lo normal, nazis en tierras de nazis haciendo cosas de nazis. Puta que los parió a todos,


----------



## JAGGER (28 Nov 2022)

Recomiendo









Soldados rusos dicen que desertar es “la única manera de mantenerse vivos” en Ucrania


Las declaraciones de los soldados que sirven en la 155ª Brigada de Infantería Naval de Rusia revelan lo grave que es su situación. 27 de noviembre de 2022 Reservistas reclutados durante la movilización parcial asisten a una ceremonia antes de partir hacia las bases militares, en Sebastopol...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

E*XCLUSIVO*
*♦ÚLTIMA HORA♦*
*TROPAS RUSAS ENTRAN EN ARTEMOVSK ️*

Hace pocas horas las primeras unidades de fuerzas rusas Z entran en ARTEMOVSK y parte de su radio urbano ,la destrucción es total ,así dejaron las unidades neonazis de Zelenski esta ciudad.

Las ciudades de Ucrania hoy estarían intactas si el régimen de Kyev no hubiera apostado sus tropas al interior de estas.

Se involucró a civiles como escudos humanos y se utilizo la ciudad como trinchera sin ningún tipo de vergüenza por parte del régimen de Zelenski.

♦Imágenes históricas y exclusivas del 27 noviembre 2022.


*SOLDADO RUSO
ENSEÑA FORTIFICACIONES DE ZELENSKI.*


♦Tropas especiales de Rusia destruyen y toman fortificaciones de Ucrania en su avance.

♦Estas fortificaciones eran habitadas por formaciones neonazis que durante años bombardearon y asesinaron civiles en Donbass.

Hoy un soldado ruso recorré y difunde las imágenes al mundo ocultas por más de 6 años.

♦Documento histórico


----------



## Salamandra (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Vale. ¿Y cuales insumos tan valiosos pueden estar siendo enviados por avión con su elevado coste adicional? y más cuando pueden ser enviados por barco ¿tanta prisa tienen en recibirlos como para afrontar el sobrecoste?
> 
> Dejémonos de tonterías, Rusia está gastando armas a un ritmo brutal. No es nada extraño que necesite reponer arsenales. Me parece que persistir en negar lo obvio no es lo apropiado, pero cada cual a su 'tal y tal'. Y buenas noches.



Y dale. Claro que detrás están los iraníes. Eso no lo niega nadie. Para empezar ¿se hacen los drones en Irán? Como ya han dicho, se personalizan con Glonass, ¿llevan todo igual?. Pueden hacer mil cosas y las harán por sus propios países.

En avión puede ir cualquier cosa, chips mismo, cualquier cosa que pese poco con alto valor añadido pero no esos drones que algunas cosas mínimo si no recuerdo mal se fabricaban en alguna de las exrepúblicas asiáticas.

Están tratando de hacer una ruta en tren atravesando el Caspio, para sacar las exportaciones desde la costa iraní eso es mucha infraestructura, tienen que medir mil cosas así que empresarios de ambos países tienen trabajo conjunto para rato.

Son dos países sancionados y pueden querer intercambiar muchas cosas, quizás incluso los motores terminados pero pueden ser alas o electrónica o justamente para éso o no pero también las turbinas de gas occidentales que ahora no se venden a Rusia ya las fabrica para autoconsumo Irán o vete tu a saber. Pero el intercambio comercial ha aumentado un montón y se prevé que aumentará más.


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

No son nazis, ni nada, O lo siguiente, bueno, tienen su propia etiqueta. Banderistas (bandoleros)

VIDEO: Soldados ucranianos realizan una "filtración" de civiles denunciados por vecinos en Jersón








VIDEO: Soldados ucranianos realizan una "filtración" de civiles denunciados por vecinos en Jersón


Hicieron salir a civiles de su casa, los colocaron contra la pared y les preguntaron qué les parecía "el mundo ruso".




esrt.press





Y en Donetsk, como siempre.
Dos edificios, una plaza frente a un hotel y un jardín de infancia fueron bombardeados por los ucros hoy en Donetsk.

A consequencia de esto, en el distrito Voroshilovsky de Donetsk, murió un civil.

En cambio, en Ucrania, una instalación de infraestructura fue atacada, sin víctimas.

Aquí hay una clara diferencia en los métodos de operación de la artillería Rusa y Ucraniana.

Para el Kiev de "banderas", el objetivo principal son las personas pacíficas. Y ha sido así durante ocho largos años.

t.me/c/1241461352/89397


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

*Solo cabe la victoria

¿Alguien en su sano juicio entendería que es posible la convivencia con estos energúmenos?*

Este infraser, Gennadiy Druzenko, además de cofundador y jefe de la junta de supervisión de un hospital móvil de voluntarios, es jefe de gabinete de la comisión parlamentaria de integración europa y director adjunto del centro de derecho europeo y comparado del Ministerio de Justicia de Ucrania.

En Kiev le dieron una medalla por "Participación Humanitaria en la Operación Antiterrorista” (2017)
___

Responde a esto el coronel retirado Richard H. Black, quien fue fiscal en el Cuerpo de Abogados Generales del Ejército de EEUU y jefe de la división de Derecho Penal del Ejército en el Pentágono hasta 1994, al que ya habéis visto anteriormente vakulinchuk/2707 en el canal.

Por motivos como este, no cabe pensar en otra cosa que no sea la derrota del régimen de Kiev.

Y la victoria no es otra cosa que la erradicación - la eliminación de raíz - de la maldad instalada en Kiev.

Vídeo dentro
t.me/vakulinchuk/3524


----------



## amcxxl (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Salamandra (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es que hay que ser ganso y gilipollas. ¿Qué se esperaban? si al menos hubiesen hecho el numerito del cabalgar de los caballos con mitades de coco... en fin, la gente está muy, pero que muy atontá.



Lo que hubiese sido lo lógico es detención, cámbiese de ropa o a chirona o al aeropuerto según respondan pero estaban los moritos de humor y en este caso no hay reproche.

No están acostumbrados a que les respondan, pues bien en este caso, sin que sirva de precedente, les alabo el gusto por la humorada a los polis del país. No les puedes dejar hacer lo que les de la gana tampoco.


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

t.me/vakulinchuk/3528
Moldava poniéndolo los puntos sobre las íes a la monigote y explicándole conceptos básicos de la geopolítica a Maia "Sandru". Sandru dice que le llama Putin para trolearla.
=============================
Miren qué cara más dura
Oleksiy Arestovich dice que los misiles rusos van a cualquier parte menos a su barrio, que está todo bien porque la instalación la hizo la URSS.
t.me/vakulinchuk/3529


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

Boris Rozhin. Sobre el asalto de Artyómovsk (Bajmut).
Es la guerra. A saber, pero a ver si ya terminan.

1. Nuestras tropas conservan la iniciativa y continúan la ofensiva.
2. Las principales batallas se desarrollan por Ópytnoye, al sur de Artyómovsk en dirección a Kurdyúmovka, en las afueras del este de la ciudad y al noreste en dirección a Krasnaya Gora.
3. Actualmente no hay "cerco" del enemigo en Artyómovsk. El enemigo, a pesar de las grandes pérdidas, sigue manteniendo la integridad del frente, saturándolo periódicamente con reservas redistribuidas, que se concentran en la zona de Chasov Yar.
4. Tampoco hay razón para creer que el enemigo reaccionará de alguna manera a la extraña filtración sobre "ultimátum". El mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es muy consciente de que, en caso de pérdida de Artemovsk, este se convertirá en Popasnaya 2.0.
5. Después de la pérdida de Ópytnoye y el comienzo del asalto a Artyómovsk, el enemigo claramente espera aferrarse a la parte este de la ciudad durante algún tiempo y luego retirarse a los distritos occidentales de Artyómovsk. El puente en el centro de la ciudad ha sido socavado hace mucho tiempo. En caso de pérdida de la ciudad, se retirarán gradualmente a Chasov Yar.
6. En las realidades actuales, es muy posible estar de acuerdo con la opinión de Prigozhin de que cuanto más tropas enemigas eliminen nuestras tropas en Artyómovsk, mejor.


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

*Merkel revela que quiso organizar una cumbre europea con Putin pero no tuvo apoyos*

La excanciller de Alemania, Angela Merkel, declaró en una entrevista que en 2021 no pudo influir en el desarrollo de la crisis en Ucrania como hubiera querido. Después de que varios de sus socios europeos se opusieron a la idea de organizar una cumbre con Putin, Merkel, que se encontraba al final de su mandato, ya no tuvo "fuerzas" para llevarla a cabo.

Asimismo, expresó que los acuerdos de Minsk, firmados en 2015, congelaron los combates en el Donbass hasta el inicio del operativo militar ruso, lo que permitió a Ucrania hacerse "más fuerte y resistente".

Fuente: Der Spiegel ((S+) Ein Jahr mit Ex-Kanzlerin Angela Merkel: »Das Gefühl war ganz klar: Machtpolitisch bist du durch«)

Angela Merkel destruye la narrativa de “un ataque no provocado y no justificado de Rusia a Ucrania” y revela el ambiente que caracteriza una de las altas instituciones de la UE integrada por los líderes europeos.

La excanciller federal de Alemania dijo que la operación especial militar que comenzó el 24 de febrero no la tomó por sorpresa ya que se destruyeron los Acuerdos de Minsk y nadie en el Consejo Europeo quiso apoyar su iniciativa de entablar nuevas negociaciones con el presidente ruso Vladímir Putin.

“No fue una sorpresa. Los acuerdos de Minsk fueron destruidos. En verano del 2021, después de la reunión de los presidentes Biden y Putin, quería volver a establecer un formato europeo independiente de discusión con Putin junto con Emmanuel Macron en el Consejo Europeo. Algunos se opusieron y yo ya no tenía fuerzas para imponerme, ya que todos sabían que en otoño me marcharía. Pregunté a otros miembros del Consejo: “¿Por qué no te ofreces? Di algo”. Uno dijo: “Es demasiado para mí”. Otro solo se encogió de hombros: “Es algo que deben hacer los grandes”.

Así, la resistencia a hablar de unos y la incapacidad de asumir responsabilidades de otros determinó el destino de millones de personas y de todo un continente…


===========================
Alucinen:

*El canciller de Alemania dice que ni la pandemia ni el conflicto en Ucrania tienen que ver con la crisis en Europa*
(SZ-Wirtschaftsgipfel: Scholz will Anlauf für Handelsabkommen mit USA)
Olaf Scholz dijo que "pueden haber acelerado el final" de la estabilidad económica, pero "no fueron el detonante". El alto cargo alemán situó las causas en el aumento del poder adquisitivo de la clase media en Vietnam e Indonesia, países que eran fuentes de bienes baratos para los países ricos. Según el canciller, salarios más altos en la población de ambos países trajeron aparejada una inflación que se extendió al resto del mundo.

En cuanto a la dependencia del gas ruso, sostuvo que los alemanes sienten "lo que significa depender demasiado de un recurso tan estratégicamente importante" como es este hidrocarburo y, en referencia a China, aseguró que "este error no se repetirá por segunda vez".

¡Suscríbete! @elOJOen (el OJO en)

*(NO)Debido a la guerra en Ucrania, el número de quiebras en Alemania ha aumentado*


En octubre, 722 empresas alemanas se declararon en quiebra, un 15% más que hace un año.

El período más crítico para las empresas fue 2020 y el primer trimestre de 2021, ya que muchas empresas se vieron obligadas a cerrar debido a la pandemia de coronavirus. Luego, después de la eliminación de todas las restricciones, los empresarios comenzaron a ganar dinero nuevamente. Sin embargo, la guerra en Ucrania provocó una crisis económica en Alemania debido al aumento de los precios del petróleo y el gas. Los dueños de negocios a menudo no pueden hacer frente al aumento de los costos.

Además, las tasas de interés de los préstamos han aumentado en Alemania, por lo que ahora el país vuelve a estar amenazado por una ola de quiebras. Según los expertos, afectará tanto a las pequeñas empresas como a las grandes corporaciones.


----------



## Kill33r (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hasta hace unos años el número de muertos atribuido a la URSS era de 60 millones y a China de 21, pero cuando algunos empezamos a analizar los censos de la URSS esas cifras resultaban ridículas pues si se sumaban a los muertos de la IIGM resultaba que la URSS se habia quedado con menos de 40 millones de habitantes en 1945. Asi que a los propagandistas de toda esta mierda se os ocurrio la genial idea de darles la vuelta, de un dia para otro (se puede comprobar) China paso a tener 60 millones de muertos y la URSS, 21. Lo cual es un auténtico delirio, ¿tienes idea, melón, lo que supone la muerte de 84 millones de personas en una población de 500 millones? en época, los años 60, USA ya disponía de satélites y aviones espia que hubiesen podido certificar con pruebas gráficas tal delirio, pues bien, no existe ni una sola prueba de tal cosa, salvo las interesadas inferencias en la mente de fanáticos como tú. Ya puedes empezar a insultar.



Perdón por romper mi palabra, no volverá a ocurrir

Pero como tú análisis y conclusiones sean mascadas en el mismo lugar del cerebro donde diste a luz, que los palos de los vídeos a chinos
"Que te mostré aquí mismo"
Era una huelga por los derechos de los trabajadores, para petición y reinvidicacion de los trabajadores chinos 

Me da qué como analista del pasado serás aún más fallido comparandote con algo que sucede hace 83 horas en el presente y en la época del acceso a la información, donde los dogmas pasados asimilados no son más que ZASCAS contemporáneos

Actúas como alguien que lee las páginas de un libro cerrado, queriendo con ello, escribir las páginas en blanco del nuevo libro

aprovecho esta ruptura de mi palabra para saludar a los que me habéis enviado privados

Gracias


Voy

Hola y con Dios

Protestas en #Shanghai y #Beijing como enojo por #China 's #Covid19 [ http://theedgemarkets.com ] Los manifestantes dijeron que fueron puestos bajo llave a pesar de que nadie había dado positivo. Las vigilias con velas para las víctimas #Urumqi tomaron #Place en la universidad














Y el último , a ver si alguien sabe por qué está noticia oficial?

A partir de las 00:00 horas del 29 de noviembre, se suspenderá la venta de papel de impresión A4 por parte de la empresa de papelería Shanghai Chenguang.

Pista, en Portugal fueron los claveles en vez de folios en blanco

Soros ha hecho los deberes en las universidades,










https://twitter.com/NewCenturyBaopu/status/1596887650237321219?s=20&t=UmhpILUhThbeyE4V4qBhzw



El corresponsal de la BBC, Ed Lawrence, fue detenido por la policía de Shanghái mientras cubría las protestas y agredido físicamente en la comisaría, dijo la British Broadcasting Corporation. Las autoridades chinas aún no han comentado sobre este incidente.

BBC: "No hemos tenido ninguna explicación o disculpa oficial de las autoridades chinas, más allá de una afirmación de los funcionarios que luego lo liberaron de que lo habían arrestado por su propio bien en caso de que se contagiara de Covid entre la multitud".


----------



## Caracalla (28 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> A ver si estoy equivocado:
> No es el bloque supuestamente de izquierda el que desea penas mas laxas, siendo totalmente opuesto a la introduccion de la cadena perpetua por delito sexual???
> 
> Coño...lo mismo lo he soñado...
> ...



A mi me da exactamente igual si se puede arreglar o no.

A los animales violentos hay que enjaularlos para que el resto podamos caminar tranquilos por la calle.

Todo lo demás, palabrería. 

Personalmente no haría el más mínimo sacrificio por el tipo de gente que delinque. Mazmorra, pan y agua.


----------



## manodura79 (28 Nov 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Perdón por romper mi palabra, no volverá a ocurrir
> 
> Pero como tú análisis y conclusiones sean mascadas en el mismo lugar del cerebro donde diste a luz, que los palos de los vídeos a chinos
> "Que te mostré aquí mismo"
> ...



A ver cómo termina la cosa pero parece que a Xi se la han metido doblada. Ay, si no se hubiese quedado paralizado cuando la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán tomando acciones contundentes (fue lo que dijo que haría) ahora no lo tomarían por el pito del sereno. A ver cómo mete en cintura a mil millones de chinos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanmanuel (28 Nov 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Perdón por romper mi palabra, no volverá a ocurrir
> 
> Pero como tú análisis y conclusiones sean mascadas en el mismo lugar del cerebro donde diste a luz, que los palos de los vídeos a chinos
> "Que te mostré aquí mismo"
> ...



1) Autor: Brenda Goh & Quin Pollard
2) @AIertaMundiaI fue suspendida permanentemente por Twitter.
3) Agustín Antonetti : "Son los jóvenes quienes están protestando en China, pero también son los jóvenes en Irán, en Rusia, en Cuba, entre otros. La juventud de los países en dictadura nos están enseñando mucho y, sin dudas, habrá una larga lucha por la libertad en los próximos años. Hay esperanza."
4) Vivian Wang: China correspondent @nytimes . Previously in Hong Kong and New York.
5) Franka Lu: Columnist for @zeitonline (All opinions are my own. Buckled up for the future. China, Europe, destructing authoritarianism / totalitarianism / patriarchy)
6) (((Tendar))) : Dictators are my enemies | Si vis pacem para bellum |Das Böse triumphiert allein dadurch, dass gute Menschen nichts unternehmen
7) Alert 5 : Military news from around the world ( Singapore )
8) Wendy Smith : Prescott AZ
Alguien se toma en serio estas fuentes de informacion?


----------



## España1 (28 Nov 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Múrmansk, ciudad localizada en el noroeste de Rusia y próxima a la frontera con Finlandia y Noruega.
> 
> Múrmansk - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




Debe hacer fresquete allí


----------



## España1 (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania está dando ejemplo al mundo entero y nos enseña que la libertad no se gana sin sacrificio... Ucrania no se rendirá jamás.



Nunca digas jamás, por muy turbia que la veas te puede apretar la sed.


----------



## Impresionante (28 Nov 2022)

Carnicería


----------



## Aurkitu (28 Nov 2022)

Joder como se están poniendo las aguas, al conflicto de demolición de la UE y enquistamiento de Rusia hasta el último ucraniano, la quieren liar en Irán, China, ahí tenemos Armenia, el intento en Kazajistán, las Coreas para variar y ya veremos si en el sur, en Argel...si todo esto no esta organizado y planificado para que todo reviente, que baje Dios y lo vea.


----------



## crocodile (28 Nov 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> A ver cómo termina la cosa pero parece que a Xi se la han metido doblada. Ay, si no se hubiese quedado paralizado cuando la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán tomando acciones contundentes (fue lo que dijo que haría) ahora no lo tomarían por el pito del sereno. A ver cómo mete en cintura a mil millones de chinos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Xi se ha contagiado de Putiniano, bueno aún peor , al menos este entro en Ucrania aunque fuera en plan blando.
Los colorines van en aumento en China.


----------



## crocodile (28 Nov 2022)

Los satánicos de la BBC jalean las protestas .



https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-asia-63776816


----------



## arriondas (28 Nov 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Nunca digas jamás, por muy turbia que la veas te puede apretar la sed.



De hecho, los que más se llenan la boca con ciertos temas... suelen ser los primeros en faltar a su palabra llegado el momento.


----------



## ROBOTECH (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los satánicos de la BBC jalean las protestas .
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-asia-63776816



Seguramente estarán prohibidos en China, y con razón.

El problema de forzar revoluciones a lo loco es que cuando no tienen éxito vuelves al liderazgo del país en tu contra. EEUU está creando aliados sin parar para Rusia y China: Irán, Kazajistán, Turquía, Bielorrusia... y hace que países que hubiesen avanzado hacia Occidente y el capitalismo se hayan distanciado de nosotros, como son la propia Rusia (que quería ser un país occidental normal, al estilo Alemania) o China, que ha pasado de Hu Jintao a Xi Jinping.


----------



## Octubrista (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los satánicos de la BBC jalean las protestas .
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-asia-63776816



Siempre es así, yo escucho desde niño la BBC en inglés, y supongo que en chino (o los idiomas chinos) será peor, pero todo es manipulación y propaganda.

Por eso no veo claro la profundidad y transcendencia de las protestas en China, entre otras razones, porque todos los bots y cuentas de RRSS que mantienen narrativas sobre escenarios de Siria, Irán, Ucrania, etc, reproducen el mismo guión sobre lo que sucede en China, y están lanzados al tema.

Por lo que conozco de los chinos, suelen ser muy protestones, especialmente en aquello que les afecta en su vida inmediata y próxima.

Pero de ahí a pensar revoluciones, pues no lo veo, y más considerando la realidad política actual de China.


----------



## arriondas (28 Nov 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Seguramente estarán prohibidos en China, y con razón.
> 
> El problema de forzar revoluciones a lo loco es que cuando no tienen éxito vuelves al liderazgo del país en tu contra. EEUU está creando aliados sin parar para Rusia y China: Irán, Kazajistán, Turquía, Bielorrusia... y hace que países que hubiesen avanzado hacia Occidente y el capitalismo se hayan distanciado de nosotros, como son la propia Rusia (que quería ser un país occidental normal, al estilo Alemania) o China, que ha pasado de Hu Jintao a Xi Jinping.



Después del Maidan los anglos estaban muy crecidos, y pensaron que la receta de las colorinadas podría tener éxito en otros lugares, pero su euforia les traicionó, calcularon mal (en esos lugares no se cumplían ciertos requisitos que podían garantizar el éxito de las revueltas). Y de paso han perdido la oportunidad de ganarse a las sociedades de esos países para su causa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menuda gansada. Los ingleses se acojonaban al ver un pabellón español en un buque. Les dimos por activa y por pasiva hasta en el carnet de identidad, y eso que en aquellos siglos ni existía. Si Nelson hubiese nacido en la misma época que Lezo, habría sido masacrado por el 'medio hombre'. Un tío nacido de la más mísera nada como Dº Blas, frente a un marino que provenía de la nobleza, acostumbrado a sedas y arrumacos desde su más tierna infancia. Más culto sí, seguro, pero frente a un marino hecho a si mismo proveniente del pueblo y sin nada tras de él más que su esfuerzo. Suerte tuvo Nelson de no poder enfrentarse por nacer un par de generaciones después.
> 
> Los españoles en el mar, llegamos a ser en la propaganda británica como Anibal para los romanos. Tanto miedo nos tenían.
> 
> Pero igual en parte tiene razón, y lo ingleses disponían fondos cristalinos al no saber ni por donde les podían atacar los españoles.



y no tre cuento al anécdota descacharrante de la patrullera española a carbón los destructores ingleses carboneteados y el almirante holandes


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (28 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Si fueran trabajadores protestando por las condiciones laborales o jóvenes protestando por la vivienda, la policía repartiría leña y sacarían todo tipo de armas antidisturbios, pero son moros liándola por el fútbol, _ pas de probleme._


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> De hecho los Geran 2 tienen toda la pinta de estar siendo montados en Rusia, probablemente a partir de piezas procedentes de Iran pero también emplean guia INS más terminal Glonass.
> 
> Nadie lo puede afirmar pero posiblemente el Shaheed 136 Iraní podría haber sido diseñado desde el principio para utilizar la red de posicionamiento Glonass, o en su lugar haberse diseñado para usar la red GPS, Galileo o Beidou.
> 
> Con esto me refiero a que no sabemos que tipo de "personalización" han desarrollado los Rusos con el Geran 2, si es solo una pegatina que le han puesto a un Shaheed 136 o si en realidad los ingenieros Rusos han mejorado el diseño.



yo diría lo segundo los rusos son muy de mejorar las cosas del matar y tal


----------



## Vilux (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Al del vídeo se le ha olvidado poner la fuente... A ver, no digo que no pues no lo sé, pero me parece que esto es más que imposible por contraproducente para Rusia. Les viene bien seguir adquiriendo fondos con la venta, les viene bien que Europa y EEUU se tengan que ver con precios altos, y entonces ¿qué ganan con una medida así?



Que Europa y EEUU se las tengan que ver con ptecios altísimos, racionamientos y problemas sociales que tambaleen a gobiernos serviles con EEUU.


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (28 Nov 2022)

Jake11, un RC-135W River Joint gUSAno esta patrullando en estos momentos el corredor de Suwalki y la frontera Bielorrusa...que estarán tramando en el OTANfato ahora...


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Pues claro, pasa que los ingleses cuentan los barcos españoles hundidos por los elementos, como si los hubieran hundido ellos...



afortunadamente sir fraces drake murió de disentería


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> En especial en Cartagena de Indias.


----------



## dabuti (28 Nov 2022)

ENORMES BAJAS UCRAS EN ARTYOMOVSK, BAKHMUT, SEGÚN NEW YORK TIMES.

240 SOLO DURANTE EL PASADO JUEVES

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
28 NOV, 06:36
*New York Times reports heavy Ukrainian casualties near Artyomovsk in DPR*
According to the newspaper, Ukraine has recently sent substantial reinforcements into the city, including special forces and territorial defense fighters

NEW YORK, November 28. /TASS/. Ukrainian forces have suffered huge losses in fighting near Artyomovsk in the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR), with doctors having counted 240 wounded people there, the New York Times reported on Sunday.
On Friday, November 25, 50 wounded were registered, while the day before the figure had reached 240, the newspaper reported.
According to the New York Times, Ukraine has recently sent substantial reinforcements into the city, including special forces and territorial defense fighters.
On November 21, Andrey Marochko, an officer with the Lugansk People’s Republic’s (LPR) People’s Militia, said Ukrainian troops had abandoned offensive actions and moved into a defensive crouch near the cities of Artyomovsk (called Bakhmut in Ukraine) and Soledar in the DPR.

Earlier, Marochko reported that the situation was complicated near the two cities, but that the allied forces were advancing step by step. He explained that Ukrainian troops had set up significant fortifications there, which created additional difficulties. Acting DPR head Denis Pushilin also emphasized that troops were advancing in the Artyomovsk area.


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Perdón por romper mi palabra, no volverá a ocurrir
> 
> Pero como tú análisis y conclusiones sean mascadas en el mismo lugar del cerebro donde diste a luz, que los palos de los vídeos a chinos
> "Que te mostré aquí mismo"
> ...



sabía que volverías o algo, es evidente que usa está lanzando una gran ofensiva de revolución de colorines en china, lo que va conseguir es quemar sus agentes encubiertos allí permitir a los chinos identificar a todos los lideres de la disidencia y en su momento hacer una limpia en condiciones.
me espero con palomitas la respuesta de los chinos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si fueran trabajadores protestando por las condiciones laborales o jóvenes protestando por la vivienda, la policía repartiría leña y sacarían todo tipo de armas antidisturbios, pero son moros liándola por el fútbol, _ pas de probleme._



ni idea, no lo sabía....ballahh¡¡¡¡ mi gozo en un pozo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2022)

*Apagones de emergencia reportados en Kyiv*
DTEK: Se producen apagones de emergencia en Kyiv


28 noviembre 2022 09:59


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa austriaco: Si no se despliega pronto un sistema de defensa aérea a gran escala en Ucrania, ésta se sumirá en la oscuridad*
Hoy, 06:12


https://topwar.ru/205823-v-minoborony-avstrii-esli-v-blizhajshee-vremja-ne-razvernut-masshtabnuju-sistemu-pvo-na-ukraine-to-ona-pogruzitsja-v-temnotu.html


tr dee

Tras las declaraciones del régimen de Kiev sobre el primer apagón en Ucrania, "que podría repetirse esta semana", el tema se retomó activamente en Occidente. Los expertos analizan la situación en la que *Ucrania puede enfrentarse a un colapso total de su sistema de suministro eléctrico. *Hasta ahora, según los representantes de las autoridades ucranianas, *hasta la mitad de las capacidades de generación y distribución han quedado fuera de servicio debido a ataques rusos.*

El Ministerio de Defensa austriaco, comentando la situación, dijo que* en unas semanas podría producirse un apagón completo en Ucrania.* Tal declaración fue hecha por M*arkus Reisner, miembro del consejo militar estratégico de la autoridad militar austriaca. Según él, si no se despliega un sistema de defensa aérea a gran escala en Ucrania en un futuro próximo, este país sufrirá un apagón total del sistema energético,* ya que la carga que soporta ha aumentado considerablemente. 'Si no se despliega el sistema de defensa aérea, Ucrania se verá sumida en la oscuridad en pocas semanas'.

Al mismo tiempo, *un miembro del consejo estratégico del Ministerio de Defensa austriaco declaró directamente que era imposible crear un sistema de defensa aérea saturado en Ucrania en tan poco tiempo, aunque sólo sea por el gran número de instalaciones que hay que cubrir de los ataques.*

El coronel austriaco señala que mientras *Occidente ha estado centrando toda su atención en los acontecimientos en el frente, se ha distraído claramente de las capacidades de Rusia en cuanto a los ataques en Ucrania. Reisner está convencido de que Occidente ha subestimado claramente estas capacidades. *'En este sentido, vamos por detrás de Rusia, que está tomando la iniciativa'.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
*
Portavoz de las AFU: las defensas aéreas de Ucrania se enfrentan a una dificultad extrema cuando las tropas rusas lanzan ataques combinados*


https://topwar.ru/205809-spiker-vs-vsu-pvo-ukrainy-prihoditsja-krajne-slozhno-tak-kak-vojska-rossii-nanosjat-kombinirovannye-udary.html


tr dee
Ayer, 16:38

El jefe del servicio de prensa de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania, Yuriy Ignat, comentó los ataques rusos contra objetivos ucranianos.

Según él, es extremadamente difícil para el sistema de defensa aérea de Ucrania porque *las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo ataques combinados. Ignat dijo que los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos de las tropas ucranianas no siempre son eficaces debido a que tienen que actuar simultáneamente contra objetivos de distinta naturaleza: drones de distinta naturaleza y diferentes tipos de misiles, además de señuelos. Todo esto dispersa la atención de la defensa aérea. Además, hay que gastar demasiados misiles antiaéreos contra to¡dos estos medios en estos drones, porque son el medio 'más eficaz'. *Según Ignat, las AFU tienen que gastar una gran cantidad de SAM, lo que *agota sus reservas.*

El funcionario ucraniano dijo que l*as tropas rusas han disparado más de 4.000 misiles* desde el inicio de las hostilidades, sin tener en cuenta los MLRS ni los drones. Como resultado, Yuriy Ignat *pasó a los asuntos habituales del régimen ucraniano: pedir directamente a Occidente sistemas de defensa aérea.*

Mientras tanto, el gobierno ucraniano dijo que "el país ha experimentado su primer apagón" y añadió que la situación podría repetirse ya la próxima semana. Al mismo tiempo, *las autoridades ucranianas pidieron un uso cuidadoso de los generadores diésel, 'ya que producen monóxido de carbono en interiores'.*


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sabía que volverías o algo, es evidente que usa está lanzando una gran ofensiva de revolución de colorines en china, lo que va conseguir es quemar sus agentes encubiertos allí permitir a los chinos identificar a todos los lideres de la disidencia y en su momento hacer una limpia en condiciones.
> me espero con palomitas la respuesta de los chinos



No sé yo. Es normal que los chinos, el pueblo, esté hasta el moño de los encierros ¿acaso no lo estuvimos nosotros con esta plandemia impostada? y claro que se está utilizando por los anglos para desestabilizar, pero eso no priva que se estén pasando 4 pueblos.

Esto de la plandemia es algo muy siniestro. Y es algo en lo que la mayoría de naciones forman parte. 'Reunión de pastores, oveja muerta'. Ojo.

Y por cierto, al loro con la 4ª dosis. Si dije en varias ocasiones que a lo largo de todo este proceso no he visto efectos claros con las vacunas entre la gente de muy diversa edad que conozco (y es mucha), ahora con esta 4ª dosis sí, pero justo lo contrario: cada clienta que me ha dicho que se la ha puesto, se encuentra fatal.


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No sé yo. Es normal que los chinos, el pueblo, esté hasta el moño de los encierros ¿acaso no lo estuvimos nosotros con esta plandemia impostada? y claro que se está utilizando por los anglos para desestabilizar, pero eso no priva que se estén pasando 4 pueblos.
> 
> Esto de la plandemia es algo muy siniestro. Y es algo en lo que la mayoría de naciones forman parte. 'Reunión de pastores, oveja muerta'. Ojo.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ot



conozco un 'vulnerable' ya con la *quinta* hecho mierda... pero fatal.
es curioso que esta 'enfermedá' no se cure a base de vacunas sino que una vacuna implica la siguiente para no curarse jamás y seguir dando 'positifa'
asco
y tb es curioso que es esta mierda no haya paises ni sistemas que se salven salvo la masa africana que vendra, china es pionera pese a quien pese


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (28 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



"hasta el asalta a Mariupal fue una decisión errónea".

La guerra es siempre una decisión errónea.
El poblema es que hay decisiones todavía más erróneas.
Preservar tus armas es rentable, pero que los ucranianos vean como Rusia reconstruye Mariupol, eso... no tiene precio.


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

*...En los próximos días y semanas, recriminaciones y el resentimiento hacia EEUU crecerán*
_* y se abrirán por toda Europa. Lo que hará más difícil a Europa apoyar la guerra en Ucrania
precisamente, cuando las necesidades de ayuda y apoyo militar a Ucrania sean urgentes. 
Mientras que Europa percibe correctamente que algunos sectores de la economía USAna
están obteniendo grandes beneficios a costa de Europa, la economía de Estados Unidos*_
* está mostrando claros signos de retracción en múltiples frentes.*









Europe's Growing Anger at the United States, While U.S. Economy is Flashing Red - A Son of the New American Revolution


The following clip encapsulates the chaos that is starting to unfold in the West as a consequence of the United States and Europe trying to crush the Russian economy. I...




sonar21.com


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *Merkel revela que quiso organizar una cumbre europea con Putin pero no tuvo apoyos*
> 
> La excanciller de Alemania, Angela Merkel, declaró en una entrevista que en 2021 no pudo influir en el desarrollo de la crisis en Ucrania como hubiera querido. Después de que varios de sus socios europeos se opusieron a la idea de organizar una cumbre con Putin, Merkel, que se encontraba al final de su mandato, ya no tuvo "fuerzas" para llevarla a cabo.
> 
> ...




Merkel es lo más impresentable que como lider ha parido en los últimos lustros, no sólo Alemania, sino en su conjunto europa y hemos tenido de todo y es casi surrealista decirlo, pero es tal cual... a día de hoy intentando salvar su LEGADO... hija de su... 

Lo explico, ya en la entrevista reconoce que tras los acuerdos de Minsk Ucrania empezó a fortalecerse y a "¿no cumplirlos?"; qué hizo mientras esto sucedía, AHORA eso sí, cuando se iba ya a última hora SUPLICO a ALGUNO que se alzase para evitar lo que se había permitido, ELLA ya no podía, ERA TARDE, claro, se iba y no tenía fuerza ninguna... ¿SE PUEDE SER MAS IMPRESENTABLE?... qué bien calada la tenía el tal Putin cuando la puso a ser olisqueada por los perros... y qué triste que Varoufakis NO HUBIESE SIDO escuchado por los griegos y se dejase sodomizar por los teutones... ERA UNA COBARDE y una indigente, fuerte con los débiles, débil con los fuertes, pero a la que si se planta cara, se la hubiese diezmado no fácilmente, pero se hubiese tenido que... pero...

Esta indigente cogió una potencia INDUSTRIAL y al amparo de una economía que tenía OBLIGADAMENTE que hacer debereres y muy profundos, SU MAGIA fue convertirla en un emporio financiero, DEL CUAL MAMAR y mediante coacciones y lubricaciones a otras economías, ya Grecia o Italia y sobre todo ESPAÑA, consiguió medio mantener un perfil de economía sana y poderosa, cuando en esas mismas políticas se veía su suelo de crista y su incapacidad para hacer frente a NADA...

Su mayor logro... NO HACER NADA... y cuando digo nada digo mucho más de lo que hizo... fue la precursora de abrir la puerta a todo personaje venido de cualquier lugar, fue incapaz de oponerse a North Stream II, pero tuvo los arrestos de imponer a socios europeos la renuncia OBLIGADA a South Stream, tras el ataque de cuernos por su fallido Nabuco, incapaz asimismo de conseguir que al igual que Japón le dejasen recrear un ejército poderoso y por supuesto incapaz de amparado en la unión europea CONSTRUIR un ejército que pudiese por sí mismo caminar sin depender del Tio Sam, que por supuesto TONTA no era y si ese ejército se contruia sin la potencia de Alemania pues los alemanes "¿qué iban a ganar con ello?"... nunca dió un palo a derechas; su política y sus "esloganes" más trillados eran más o menos los de los libegales en general o partidos como el PP o VOX en España:

- Qué vienen los rojos, qué viene los del sur, los vagos griegos, italianos o españoles y YO SOY EL MURO QUE IMPIDE SU PASO... 

Y con esta cantinela, manteniendo el poder adquisitivo de sus jubilados de oro y una política de MIERDA en general, y gracias a su gestión financiera, DONDE los del Sur tenían que apechugar y PAGAR el timo ponzi que tenía y TIENEN montado con los FONDOS DE PENSIONES PRIVADOS y sus vejetes, pues...

Se podría escribir un libro sobre todas las memeces de esta INDIGENTE, pero...

Alemania sufrió como nadie la UNIFICACIÓN... lo más curioso es qu pasó de ser la MUY REPUTADA Alemania Federal, donde las políticas empresariales pesaban y estaban por encima de cualquier otra condición, a ser gestionada por un mafia a lo República Democrática Alemana, donde los intereses del país y su GEOPOLÍTICA en general pesaban sobre la economía... sería de pensar y estoy casi seguro que el antiguo servicio de espionaje de la Alemania Democrática acabó ocupando el poder, a imagen de lo que acabó sucediendo en Rusia con Putin y...

Hoy tenemos las consecuencias de gentes como Merkel y su mierdaeconomía... Sholz es un don nadie, como mucho es alguien sin peso alguno, a día de hoy y no creo que llegue a durar más de un par de años a este ritmo que vamos, pero no es EL RESPONSABLE de la situación, un INUTIL sí lo es, pero no más...

Se podría escribir sobre esta señora horas y horas y horas y sobre su JIJOPUTEZ... pero que ahora venga intentando salvar su NEFASTO LEGADO... MANDA HUEVO QUE DIRÍA...


----------



## Bishop (28 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sabía que volverías o algo, es evidente que usa está lanzando una gran ofensiva de revolución de colorines en china, lo que va conseguir es quemar sus agentes encubiertos allí permitir a los chinos identificar a todos los lideres de la disidencia y en su momento hacer una limpia en condiciones.
> me espero con palomitas la respuesta de los chinos



Estaría bien que lograran liarla en usa/uk, devolviéndoles su jugada preferida. Pero a lo grande, el país al borde de la guerra civil o algo parecido. A ver si así están un buen tiempo entretenidos, dejan de repartir el mal por el mundo y de tocar los cojones. Y si hay suerte, acaba cuajando y se van a tomar por culo, mejor que mejor.


----------



## crocodile (28 Nov 2022)

El ejército ucraniano informa las tropas rusas están avanzando en el área de Kurdyumovka.



▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> A ver cómo termina la cosa pero parece que a Xi se la han metido doblada. Ay, si no se hubiese quedado paralizado cuando la visita de Pelosi a Taiwán tomando acciones contundentes (fue lo que dijo que haría) ahora no lo tomarían por el pito del sereno. A ver cómo mete en cintura a mil millones de chinos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Te diré una cosa y cada uno que haga lo que quiera... no prestes mucho interés a lo que hoy se da por INFORMACION FIDEDIGNA, ni siquiera en INTERNET...

Piensa en lo de los chalecos amarillos y Francia... si eso hubiese sucedido en China estaríamos hablando de Guerra civil como poco y me quedo corto, lo mismo si llega a suceder en Iran...

Las redes sociales son... lo que son y las maneja quíen las maneja... mira la que está cayendo con Twitter una vez el tal Musk que no es santo de mi devoción ha puesto sus manos sobre ella y ha decidido poner de patitas en la calle a todo o casi todo su personal y abrir la red de manera pública a lo GENERAL, querinedo permitir el derecho de cualquiera a expresarse en los términos que considere... je...

Probablemente no ha habido, ni hubo jamás mayor control sobre la información-desinformación que pulula por el mundo... 

Los chinos o cualquiera en general lo PRIMERO en lo que piensan es en SU BOLSILLO y su día a día... y salvo que el tal Xi les meta mano y muy dura en su cartera, esas gentes viven y han vivido con gran esfuerzo y sacrificio para estar cada día mejor en LO ECONÓMICO, va a ser muy difícil que si eso no falla vayan a cambiar su rumbo:

- ¿qué eran los CHALECOS AMARILLOS?, ¿GRUPOS LIBERTARIOS? o en realidad los chalecos amarillos eran gentes hastiadas de ver reducir su nivel de vida y hodidos...

Las bobadas de quitarse el velo están muy bien para quíen es un SNOB al que le sobra la pasta... para la gente corriente el día a día es lo que pesa y lo que en realidad conlleva sacrificios y por lo cual si REALMENTE empiezas a frustrarlos ampliamente se van a enfadar y mucho... como una olla a presión acaba surgiendo un momento y un instante en que todo explota...


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Nunca digas jamás, por muy turbia que la veas te puede apretar la sed.



_...Y si la llamas limonada a lo mejor incluso te gusta._


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania está dando ejemplo al mundo entero y nos enseña que la libertad no se gana sin sacrificio... Ucrania no se rendirá jamás.



Antes de la guerra uno de Kiev era mas libre que uno de Moscu?


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Ministerio de Defensa austriaco: Si no se despliega pronto un sistema de defensa aérea a gran escala en Ucrania, ésta se sumirá en la oscuridad*
> Hoy, 06:12
> 
> 
> ...



Da igual la cantida de sistemas de defensa aerea que les envien, no puedes tener decenas de sistemas de defensa aerea distintos, eso es inviable ..


----------



## Dado8 (28 Nov 2022)

Buenos días 

"El ejército ucraniano informa las tropas rusas están avanzando en el área de Kurdyumovka.".


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Merkel es lo más impresentable que como lider ha parido en los últimos lustros, no sólo Alemania, sino en su conjunto europa y hemos tenido de todo y es casi surrealista decirlo, pero es tal cual... a día de hoy intentando salvar su LEGADO... hija de su...
> 
> Lo explico, ya en la entrevista reconoce que tras los acuerdos de Minsk Ucrania empezó a fortalecerse y a "¿no cumplirlos?"; qué hizo mientras esto sucedía, AHORA eso sí, cuando se iba ya a última hora SUPLICO a ALGUNO que se alzase para evitar lo que se había permitido, ELLA ya no podía, ERA TARDE, claro, se iba y no tenía fuerza ninguna... ¿SE PUEDE SER MAS IMPRESENTABLE?... qué bien calada la tenía el tal Putin cuando la puso a ser olisqueada por los perros... y qué triste que Varoufakis NO HUBIESE SIDO escuchado por los griegos y se dejase sodomizar por los teutones... ERA UNA COBARDE y una indigente, fuerte con los débiles, débil con los fuertes, pero a la que si se planta cara, se la hubiese diezmado no fácilmente, pero se hubiese tenido que... pero...
> 
> ...



Merkel fue la Rajoy alemana.


----------



## amcxxl (28 Nov 2022)

Mas de 1200 polacos kaput


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No sé yo. Es normal que los chinos, el pueblo, esté hasta el moño de los encierros ¿acaso no lo estuvimos nosotros con esta plandemia impostada? y claro que se está utilizando por los anglos para desestabilizar, pero eso no priva que se estén pasando 4 pueblos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Es un Hong Kong.2.
Y acabará como el Hong Kong.1_


----------



## vettonio (28 Nov 2022)

Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> Jake11, un RC-135W River Joint gUSAno esta patrullando en estos momentos el corredor de Suwalki y la frontera Bielorrusa...que estarán tramando en el OTANfato ahora...


----------



## arriondas (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te diré una cosa y cada uno que haga lo que quiera... no prestes mucho interés a lo que hoy se da por INFORMACION FIDEDIGNA, ni siquiera en INTERNET...
> 
> Piensa en lo de los chalecos amarillos y Francia... si eso hubiese sucedido en China estaríamos hablando de Guerra civil como poco y me quedo corto, lo mismo si llega a suceder en Iran...
> 
> ...



Gran verdad. Los medios de comunicación tienen órdenes expresas de amplificar o ningunear noticias dependiendo del contexto donde se produzcan. El ejemplo de los chalecos amarillos está muy bien traído; si sucediera en ciertos lugares sería vendido como una revuelta contra el régimen de turno, pero como es en Francia...


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Nov 2022)

El periódico holandés NRC publicó un reportaje sobre el cementerio de Krivoy Rog en donde son enterrados los soldados ucranianos.

Además se informa que se creó un enorme campo separado para ellos y ya está medio lleno. Es posible que también se puedan encontrar muchas fosas comunes sin identificar. Pueden albergar a los mismos soldados desaparecidos a los que "nadie busca" para no pagar indemnizaciones a sus familiares.

@ukr_leaks


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Da igual la cantida de sistemas de defensa aerea que les envien, no puedes tener decenas de sistemas de defensa aerea distintos, eso es inviable ..



la logistica ukra debe ser un sindrome de diogenes. q se jodan ellos. y la robles q les manda hawks de recochineo. a ver si se anima con los leopardos achatarrados de zaragoza, q pagamos si es si.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

El punto de no retorno


El inicio de la intervención militar rusa en Ucrania, que supuso una escalada militar a la que los países occidentales respondieron con una masiva asistencia militar a Kiev y también con masivas sa…




slavyangrad.es











El punto de no retorno


28/11/2022


El inicio de la intervención militar rusa en Ucrania, que supuso una escalada militar a la que los países occidentales respondieron con una masiva asistencia militar a Kiev y también con masivas sanciones contra Rusia, ha supuesto una rápida recomposición de las posturas políticas y geopolíticas tanto en el continente europeo como en su relación con Estados Unidos. Necesitada de un enemigo lo suficientemente fuerte como para justificar un rearme, la OTAN ha sido una de las principales beneficiadas de esta guerra. El reciente episodio en Polonia, cuando un misil antiaéreo ucraniano impactó en territorio polaco y costó la vida a dos civiles, ha sido ilustrativo, sin embargo, de los límites de la actual postura de la Alianza.

El ataque ruso y la escalada militar en Ucrania no solo han justificado medidas que hace unos años eran consideradas controvertidas, como la instalación de escudos antimisiles estadounidenses, evidentemente contra Moscú, en el este de Europa, sino que la Alianza ha adquirido nuevos miembros. Aunque aún por ratificar, la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN no supone un cambio cualitativo en términos militares, pero sí es un golpe de efecto propagandístico con el que los países occidentales han querido dejar claro a Moscú que no conseguirá los objetivos de su intervención. Tanto la OTAN como Estados Unidos rechazaron el pasado diciembre la negociación política que planteaba Rusia para detener la expansión de la Alianza hacia sus fronteras. La intervención militar rusa no solo no ha logrado detener esa expansión, sino que ha dado nueva vida a una alianza militar obsoleta, que ahora vuelve a militarizar Europa.

El rearme, el aumento de los presupuestos militares en gran parte de los países europeos y la creciente dependencia de Estados Unidos en términos de defensa es solo el aspecto militar de unas consecuencias que, para Europa, van mucho más allá. Hace unos meses, Josep Borrell, advertía que la Unión Europea había basado su prosperidad en el mercado chino, la energía barata rusa y en dejar en manos de Estados Unidos la seguridad del continente. Sin embargo, ni el líder de la diplomacia europea ni el presidente francés, que se ha manifestado en términos similares, han sabido, de momento, presentar alternativa viable alguna a la población a la que representan. Con países tan importantes como Alemania bordeando ya la recesión, la Unión Europea se ha distinguido en estos meses por una postura tan coordinada con Estados Unidos que las políticas de uno y otro lado del Atlántico se han hecho imposibles de distinguir a pesar de las evidentes diferencias entre los intereses de unos y otros países.

En el pasado, aunque partiendo de una misma postura, lograr que Ucrania recuperara su integridad territorial sin las concesiones que exigía Minsk, las posturas de Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea habían estado marcadas por los diferentes matices que exigían los intereses concretos de los dos continentes. La Unión Europea, y fundamentalmente Alemania como principal cliente del sector energético ruso, se había mostrado interesada en lograr un acuerdo de mínimos, siempre según las exigencias de Ucrania, que garantizara la continuación de las relaciones comerciales entre la UE y Moscú. Mantener, aunque fuera de forma artificial y conscientes de que Ucrania no tenía intención alguna de implementar sus puntos, los acuerdos de Minsk eran una parte de esa estrategia de mantener la presión sobre Rusia, pero también la posibilidad de mantener las relaciones económicas.

Ya entonces, tanto durante la presidencia de Trump como la de Biden, la postura de Estados Unidos buscaba una ruptura que garantizara a Washington una posición más favorable en una región, Europa occidental, que considera políticamente prioritaria. Es así como hay que leer la lucha de Washington contra el proyecto de ampliación del Nord Stream. Estados Unidos no solo buscaba destruir un proyecto, el Nord Stream, en busca de una pieza del lucrativo pastel de la venta de energía a la Unión Europea, sino que utilizaba la cuestión ucraniana como herramienta para lograr impedir la existencia de una relación económica estable y mutuamente satisfactoria entre Rusia y la Unión Europea, fundamentalmente entre Moscú y Berlín.

Reticente en el pasado a una ruptura que evidentemente iba a suponer un perjuicio económico para la industria de la Unión Europea y para su ciudadanía, el inicio de la intervención militar rusa ha servido para convencer a Bruselas de que la ruptura que exigía Estados Unidos no era un problema sino una necesidad. En estos nueve meses de guerra rusoucraniana, la Unión Europea ha tratado de prepararse para renunciar voluntariamente a la energía barata rusa en favor de energía “ideológicamente correcta” procedente de Irán, Arabia Saudí, o Azerbaiyán entre otros países, a pesar de su precio mucho más elevado. Hace unas semanas, Emmanuel Macron parecía no haber comprendido nada al quejarse de que los aliados noruegos y estadounidenses estaban aprovechándose de la coyuntura para vender a la Unión Europea su energía a precios de mercado. Estados Unidos no ha escondido su júbilo ante la nueva situación. Nada más iniciarse la intervención militar rusa, Washington ofreció aumentar los flujos de gas natural licuado a la Unión Europea, un objetivo que había tratado, sin éxito, de cumplir durante años y que es uno de los principales motivos de la lucha norteamericana contra el Nord Stream. Horas después del sabotaje de los gasoductos Nord Stream y Nord Stream-2, de los que se acusó sin prueba ni lógica alguna a Rusia, un emocionado Anthony Blinken afirmaba abiertamente que la situación es una gran oportunidad para Estados Unidos.

Durante meses, los representantes de la Unión Europea han transitado el camino a la adaptación al nuevo mundo, uno en el que la competitividad estará minada por la pérdida del privilegio que había sido durante décadas el acceso a la energía rusa barata. Si la guerra fue el principio del fin, las explosiones de los gasoductos que unen Rusia y Alemania por el mar Báltico fueron la representación simbólica de una ruptura que posiblemente no pueda revertirse cuando termine la guerra. Quizá sea aún más representativa la falta de interés por parte de la Unión Europea por investigar el episodio, determinar a los culpables e incluso denunciar la catástrofe ecológica que supusieron las fugas. Dos son las explicaciones más plausibles: los países de la Unión Europea son conscientes de quién está detrás del sabotaje o habían dado ya por perdidos los gasoductos, es decir, habían aceptado final y definitivamente la ruptura de relaciones económicas con Rusia.

Durante meses, buques con cargamentos de fertilizantes rusos, importantes para garantizar las cosechas a nivel mundial, han permanecido o permanecen bloqueados en los puertos europeos. Y las sanciones secundarias, es decir, la amenaza de caer bajo las sanciones estadounidenses en caso de ofrecer servicios a empresas rusas sancionadas, han paralizado incluso los envíos rusos a países que rechazan las sanciones occidentales. Sin embargo, en gran parte gracias a los altos precios de la energía, que han permitido a Moscú vender sus materias primas a través de países como China, India o Turquía, que en ocasiones actúan únicamente como intermediarios, Rusia ha mantenido, o incluso aumentado, su nivel de ingresos.

Frente a otros países, que como China, India o el tercer mundo prácticamente en bloque, rechazan implementar las sanciones unilaterales -y, por lo tanto, ilegales- que impone Estados Unidos, la Unión Europea ha sido en estos meses una de las bases más firmes para su implementación. Las sanciones occidentales no han logrado destruir la economía rusa ni el colapso del rublo, pero sí han conseguido uno de sus principales objetivos: reducir al mínimo las relaciones Rusia-Unión Europea y hacer a los países de Europa occidental menos competitivos y más dependientes de Estados Unidos.

Aunque con meses de retraso, los países de la Unión Europea parecen estar comprendiendo ahora que sus intereses no siempre coinciden con los de Estados Unidos. “Los americanos, nuestros amigos, toman decisiones que tienen un impacto sobre nosotros”, se lamentaba Josep Borrell en un comentario a _Político_, que esta semana ha afirmado que “nueve meses después de invadir Ucrania, Vladimir Putin está empezando a fragmentar Occidente”. Las quejas europeas se deben a los altos precios de la energía estadounidense, que al contrario que Rusia no ofrece descuentos a sus aliados o países afines, o los beneficios de la industria armamentística. Estados Unidos, mucho más lejos del frente que los países europeos, siempre estuvo cómodo con el uso de Ucrania como herramienta militar contra Rusia y sigue estándolo ahora, al menos en lo que respecta a sus autoridades políticas.

Pero a los beneficios de la industria de la muerte y la realidad de la ley de la oferta y la demanda, que Estados Unidos aplica a rajatabla, se ha sumado ahora la queja europea por un escenario que tampoco es nuevo: el proteccionismo estadounidense. En un momento en el que la renuncia a la energía a precios asequibles mina la competitividad de la industria europea, Estados Unidos ha anunciado un plan de subsidios a su industria que la UE considera “un riesgo existencial”, 369.000 millones de dólares a los que la Unión Europea difícilmente va a poder responder. Más unida y sometida políticamente que nunca, la Unión Europea no deja de sorprenderse de que su gran aliado, Estados Unidos, actúe centrándose únicamente en sus intereses económicos. Pasado hace tiempo el punto de no retorno, la Unión Europea se ha condenado a sí misma a continuar por el camino marcado por las normas de Estados Unidos y las sanciones que ella misma ha decidido imponerse.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Nov 2022)

Un poco más del misil ucraniano, parece un copia y pega de las fosas marianas al que se le han quitado los datos técnicos sensibles…








Василеску: радиоэлектронная уловка российской армии обернулась конфузом для США


Падение ракет в польском Пшеводуве стало результатом конфуза США с «российскими ракетами». Об этом специально для «ПолитРоссии» рассказал военный эксперт, бывший пилот румынских ВВС Валентин Василеску.




politros.com





Efectivamente se puede engañar a los radares más avanzados de la OTAN…no pueden identificar las imágenes virtuales creadas por los rusos..


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

*Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 27 al 28 de noviembre de 2022*

▪ Los artilleros rusos atacaron objetivos en Yanzhulovka, Mykolayivka y Galaganovka, en la región de Chernihiv, y en Volna Sloboda, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron las concentraciones del ejército ucraniano en la ciudad fronteriza de Volchansk, Budarki, Chugunovka, Ambarny, Bohovka, Strelechea y Staritsa.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas infligieron fuego al enemigo en Kupiansk, Kurylivka, Tabayivka, Makiivka, Nevskoye y Torskoye.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones de formaciones ucranianas en Bakhmut, Yakovlevka, Bakhmutsky, Kleshcheyevka y Kurdyumivka.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron las instalaciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Avdiyivka, la parte occidental de Marinka, Krasnohorivka y Kurakhove.

El enemigo volvió a bombardear Horlivka y el pueblo de Holmivskyy.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se enfrentaron a los efectivos enemigos en Ugledar, Novomikhailovka, Novoukrainka, Zolotaya Niva y Neskuchne.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las fuerzas rusas atacaron Razumovka, al sur de Zaporizhzhya. Además, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Nikopol, en la orilla norte del río Dniéper.

Las formaciones ucranianas, por su parte, volvieron a bombardear Energodar.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron Kherson, mientras que el enemigo bombardeó Radensk.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Merkel fue la Rajoy alemana.



Hoder... mira que le doy vueltas... para nada se parecen, pero en nada, ahora si me dices quíen de los dos es PEOR... hodida comparación...

Rajoy era de preocuparse por lo suyo, sus interess personales, los de su partido, de quienes lo financiaban y ¿sus votantes?, pues no, pero los votantes, ¿el país?, bueno eso es un concepto complejo, en el país hay rojos y gentes que no quieren lo de uno, así que si el país es el de uno, pues, pero.. ahora bien, en todo aquello que no era DIRECTAMENTE de su interés navegaba, como bueno gallego, ni fu, ni fa, ni lo contrario de niguna de las dos cosas, ni lo adyacente, en realidad existe fu, fa o algo que haya intermedio...

Merkel era pura imagen de hijoputismo extremo... lo bueno y lo malo... los de arriba y los de abajo, los alemanes y los otros... una NAZI encubierta y sin ambajes, que tenía que escudarse en lo políticamente correcto y en las inmensas limitaciones que sufría su país en cuanto un país grande se le oponía... eso sí, luego navegaba según cómo y en que condiciones, por ejemplo Trump le dijo a la jeta que si quería OTAN la pagase... a TRUMP lo odiaba, pero ni palabrita en alto se atrevió a decir, eso sí, se sentía segura por... por... ¿la OTAN???... EN FIN, que uno a veces ve... en la OTAN hay una gerontocracia de ineptos y burócratas apoyados y que apoyan a toda una enquistada red de VIVIDORES en general... 

¿Recuerdan el POLITBURO?... la OTAN y los actuales representantes en general son una cosa más o menos parecida... burócratas pagados de si mismos y con un statu-quo que defender por ENCIMA DE TODOS Y DE TODO...

MERKEL era al final una representante de todo ese conglomerado, pero MUY INCAPAZ...

En el otro lado estaría un tío como Putin, que amparado en un grupo de poder se ha ido afianzando y ha tomado el CONTROL y en esencia hace ya y marca la mayoría del camino... es un LIDER, o un lobo si se quiere...

Merkel es uno de esos lobos que en realidad no dejan de ser simples imitaciones, perrillos falderos que disfrazados en el mismo momento que se les planta cualquier perro delante... jajajajaa... es que PUTIN es un crack en el fondo el muy mamonazo, mira que ponerle los perros a olisquearla, a sabiendas de que la tía les tiene tirria... un crack y ella una INDIGENTE...

Rajoy en todas estas no lo ibas a ver... no es su esencia, es un cabroncete, pero sin ínfulas, va de cabrón con quíen puede, pero no alardea de lo que no puede... Merkel se las daba de ante todos y... PUTIN Y SUS PERROS, esa era MERKEL...


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Las PMC de Vagner liberaron Ozaryanivka, al sur de Bakhmut

Esta mañana temprano he recibido buenas noticias de los chicos: las tropas de asalto de la PMC de Vagner han liberado el pueblo de Ozaryanivka, al sur de Bakhmut (Artemivsk).

Así, los "músicos" han ampliado su zona de control cerca de la ciudad de importancia estratégica. Es probable que la siguiente etapa sea un asalto a Kurdyumovka, que se encuentra junto a Ozaryanivka.

El resto de la información sobre los cambios de la situación en la dirección difundida en los últimos días por todo tipo de "sensacionalistas" es incorrecta.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Kurultai en Kirguistán: ¿qué significa para Rusia?

Los días 25 y 26 de noviembre tuvo lugar un importante acontecimiento político en Kirguistán: una reunión del Kurultai (Consejo de Ancianos) del pueblo a la que asistieron representantes de las autoridades kirguisas, entre ellos el presidente del país, Sadyr Zhaparov.

El kurultai dio lugar a una resolución en la que se hacían varias recomendaciones al parlamento kirguís (Jogorku Kenesh) y al gabinete de ministros sobre la conducción de la política interior y exterior.

¿Qué es el kurultai?

Se trata de un congreso de aksakales que asesoran sobre diversas cuestiones de la actividad estatal. Antes de la revolución de 2010, se celebraban con regularidad, pero siempre de forma ostentosa y sin mucha influencia.

A pesar de que algunos diputados declararon ilegal la convocatoria del consejo de ancianos, el presidente Zhaparov inició personalmente el kurultai. Zhaparov pretende promover los poderes del consejo de ancianos a nivel legislativo y situarlo por encima del parlamento.

¿Qué importancia tuvieron para Rusia las declaraciones hechas en el kurultai?

Se recomendó realizar todos los trámites en la lengua del Estado, es decir, en kirguís. En teoría, la aprobación de esta ley pondría en peligro a la parte de la población de Kirguistán que habla ruso.

La declaración del presidente del parlamento, Nurlanbek Shakiev, sobre la necesidad de cambiar los nombres soviéticos de los distritos de Bishkek por el kirguís y de utilizar sólo la lengua kirguís en las conversaciones con los demás encaja en este marco.

Todavía no se sabe si se adoptará oficialmente siquiera una de las recomendaciones presentadas por el aksakalami popular.

La mayoría de los expertos, así como los políticos y los representantes de diversas ONG de Kirguistán, se inclinan por el carácter condicional del evento. Creen que lo que se dijo durante el Kurultai quedará en el nivel de las recomendaciones.

Sin embargo, a juzgar por las tendencias actuales, el gobierno de Zhaparov se inclina por distanciarse cada vez más del Jogorku Kenesh y por reducir los poderes del Parlamento.

Un congreso popular de ancianos permitiría esencialmente controlar el poder en manos del actual presidente. Y las sugerencias hechas "a modo de reflexión" reflejan el desarrollo de la política exterior de las autoridades kirguisas de distanciamiento de Rusia. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
de los días 26 y 27 de noviembre de 2022*

Belgorod región:

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon las afueras de Shebekino, las líneas eléctricas resultaron dañadas. No hay víctimas ni bajas.

Región de Kharkiv:

▪ Los comandantes ucranianos están trasladando unidades de las AFU y regimientos nacionalistas a los distritos de Kharkiv y Volchansk que limitan con la región de Belgorod.

Las actividades de movilización están siendo forzadas en Kharkiv, Volchansk, Izyum y Balakleya.

Dirección de Starobel:

▪ En el sector de Svatovka se está combatiendo en el oeste de Kuzemivka.

Los bandos se enfrentan en duelos de artillería a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.

▪ En el sector de Liman, las unidades ucranianas intentaron una ofensiva en dirección a Ploshchanka.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas rechazaron el ataque enemigo, obligándoles a retirarse a sus posiciones iniciales con pérdidas.

Soledar la dirección:

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), combatientes de la PMC de Wagner continúan luchando con unidades de las AFU en el sureste de Bakhmut (Artemivsk).

▪ Al sur de Bakhmut, continúan los feroces combates en Ozeryanivka.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas golpearon Svatovo y Nizhnyaya Duvanka: los edificios residenciales, el gasoducto y las líneas eléctricas sufrieron daños. Al menos dos personas resultaron heridas.

Donetsk dirección:

▪ El enemigo bombardeó la aglomeración de Donetsk con artillería de cañones y cohetes: fueron alcanzados edificios residenciales e infraestructuras en Donetsk, Makiivka, Mineralnye, Yasynuvata y Horlivka. Hay víctimas civiles.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ En la preparación de la ofensiva, el mando ucraniano sigue sacando fuerzas adicionales a la zona de Orekhovo.

▪ El sábado tuvo lugar en la región de Zaporizhzhia otro intercambio de prisioneros de guerra según la fórmula 9 por 9.

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería a lo largo de la línea de contacto: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra posiciones enemigas en Yelenokonstantinovka, Zaliznichne, Malaya Tokmachka y Shcherbaki.

Dnepropetrovsk región:

▪ Las tropas rusas atacan una instalación de infraestructura ferroviaria en Krivoy Rog.

Frente sur: dirección Kherson

▪ El mando ucraniano sigue redesplegando fuerzas hacia las direcciones de Zaporizhia, Starobel y Soledar.

▪ Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Antonovka, Chernobaivka, Berislav y Prydniprovskyi.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas golpearon edificios residenciales en Kakhovka y Novaya Kakhovka, matando a una mujer.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Gran verdad. Los medios de comunicación tienen órdenes expresas de amplificar o ningunear noticias dependiendo del contexto donde se produzcan. El ejemplo de los chalecos amarillos está muy bien traído; si sucediera en ciertos lugares sería vendido como una revuelta contra el régimen de turno, pero como es en Francia...



Recuerdas lo que sucedió en Canadá con los camioneros y sus cuentas corrientes... eso ha SIDO PROBABLEMENTE el mayor y más INMENSO ESCANDALO de los que yo haya vivido y ya llevo décadas por aquí... pero no recuerdo ningún otro de nivel similar y... y... y....

Recuerdo cuando en España nuestra abuelas llevaban el pañuelo en la cabeza casi de forma perpetua... el problema de aquellas mujeres no era el pañuelo, la mayoría tenían un problema con llegar a fin de mes, no hablaban demasiado del pañuelo... cuando una SOCIEDAD habla de bobadas es que está demasiado pagada de si misma y no tiene cosa mejor que hacer o en que perder su tiempo... lo del feminismo radical o como yo lo denomino las PURITANAS BEATAS tomando la iniciativa en el púlpito para que los feligreses tengan algo de lo que tratar entre tiempo y tiempo de comida... en fin...


----------



## Yomateix (28 Nov 2022)

Menos mal que son los buenos, si lo hiciesen los Chinos o los Rusos, leeriamos que están arriesgando la vida de todos el mundo y de sus ciudadanos. Una central nuclear tiene una vida útil entre 40 y 60 años según la ley de regulación de reactores nucleares, ellos quieren que pasen de 60 años. Esta es una de las muchas cosas que se están consiguiendo con el encarecimiento de la energía que nos ha conseguido EEUU al mundo. Junto con una mayor pobreza, empresas que cierran....todo para que mantengan su hegemonia Mundial. Es irónico que sin embargo EEUU levante sancionea a paises dentro del grupo de los malos en cuanto le interesa para su economía o que no importe hacer negocio con paises árabes donde los derechos brillan por su ausencia. Paises buenos o malos....según lo dicte la economia de EEUU....a costa de la del resto de paises del planeta.

*Japón estudia prolongar la vida de las centrales nucleares*
Japón está estudiando la posibilidad de *prolongar la vida de las centrales nucleares *al mantener algunos reactores en funcionamiento más allá del límite actual de 60 años.

Las autoridades niponas están valorando excluir los periodos actuales que limitan el fin de la vida útil de los reactores, en el marco de la *crisis energética mundial,* según un plan presentado por el Ministerio de Economía, Comercio e Industria a un subcomité de expertos.

Actualmente, la Ley de Regulación de Reactores Nucleares estipula que *una central nuclear funcionará durante un principio de 40 años y 60 años como máximo*, informa el periódico _Yomiuri, _recoge Europa Press.

La propuesta busca dar una respuesta a la escasez de suministro energético a través de la energía atómica como fuente principal, en un momento en el que la opinión pública y el Gobierno japonés vuelven a mostrarse a favor de la energía nuclear,* a pesar del desastre de Fukushima en 2011.*

Este país, que depende de las importaciones, ha tenido que hacer frente este año *al encarecimiento de los precios de los combustibles por la guerra de Rusia e Ucrania* y por la debilidad del yen, informa Bloomberg.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

El conflicto en Ucrania podría ser un gran problema para Estados Unidos
El coste de los combates y de la ayuda a Kiev no hará más que aumentar. Además, se teme que una prolongación de la "crisis ucraniana" ponga al descubierto los problemas de la industria de "defensa" estadounidense. - Bloomberg.
"Los funcionarios de Estados Unidos están pensando que ya han recogido todos los frutos de la crisis en Ucrania", argumenta el autor Hal Brands.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (28 Nov 2022)

Y más y más armas.

*EE.UU. estudia enviar a Ucrania bombas de precisión GLSDB de hasta 160 kilómetros de alcance*
El Pentágono está considerando una propuesta de Boeing para suministrar a Ucrania bombas de precisión pequeñas y baratas instaladas en misiles, lo que *permitiría a Kiev atacar muy por detrás de las líneas rusas* mientras Occidente lucha por mantener la demanda de envío de armas.

Los inventarios militares de EE. UU. y sus aliados se están reduciendo, y Ucrania se enfrenta a una necesidad cada vez mayor de armas más sofisticadas a medida que avanza la guerra. El sistema propuesto por Boeing se conoce como Bomba de pequeño diámetro lanzada desde tierra (GLSDB, por sus siglas en inglés).


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Persiste la amenaza de ataques con misiles contra infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania: es lo que se desprende de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas:

▪ En las direcciones de Artemivsk, Avdiivka y Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en la ofensiva.
▪ En las direcciones de Zaporizhia, Kherson y Kupyansk, el ejército ruso está llevando a cabo acciones defensivas.
▪ El ejército ruso ha lanzado cuatro ataques con misiles contra objetivos en Rozumivka, en la región de Zaporizhzhya, y Musiyivka, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, y ha disparado más de 50 lanzacohetes contra posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Los cibercriminales de Killnet han hackeado el mayor mercado de drogas de Rusia desde la darknet: tienen acceso a los datos de los traficantes de la muerte, sus clientes drogadictos, los lugares de almacenamiento de la hierba, etc.
Los traficantes están conmocionados y los hackers patriotas ya han anunciado una subasta para vender la base de datos. Pretenden destinar la recaudación del cuarto de millón de dólares a ayudar a los niños del Donbass









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Otros 23 defensores de la patria vuelven a casa - Pasechnik

El jefe del LNR, Leonid Pasechnik, ha declarado que otros 23 militares rusos regresan hoy a casa desde el cautiverio ucraniano. Según Leonid Pasechnik, nuestros chicos en cautividad fueron humillados moralmente, golpeados y torturados.

"¡Una vez más pedimos al Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja que cumpla su mandato de buena fe! Exigimos que se preste atención a las condiciones de detención en los campos de prisioneros de guerra en territorio ucraniano y a las numerosas pruebas de las violaciones de los Convenios de Ginebra por parte de Ucrania", dijo el líder del LNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Al quinto día de los ataques del 23 de noviembre, Ucrania sigue teniendo un déficit oficial de electricidad del 27%.
El Gauleiter Klitschko dijo que los apagones en Kiev durarán al menos hasta la primavera, sin especificar que se trata de apagones de emergencia y no de apagones continuos.
Como podemos ver, debido al efecto acumulativo, los ataques del 23 de noviembre resultaron ser las más intensas desde que se inició la campaña de ataques en la estructura energética, que comenzó con una serie de ataques el 10-12 de octubre. Cada golpe posterior, además, tendrá un efecto acumulativo, con consecuencias cada vez más nefastas para el sistema energético de Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Moldavia ha reunido el dinero y ha pagado lo que debía según el contrato de gas, por lo que Gazprom ha anunciado que no habrá restricciones en el suministro de gas a Moldavia. Las historias de retrasos periódicos en el pago del gas han continuado desde la firma del "contrato favorable para Moldavia", lo que ha llevado a la mendicidad regular de la banda de Sandu y a retrasos igualmente regulares en el pago debido a la simple falta de dinero.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Buenas noticias de esta mañana.
Los grupos de asalto de la PMC Wagner han avanzado cerca de Kurdyumivka, al sur de Artemivsk, y han liberado la aldea de Ozaryanivka. Así, la fortaleza de las AFU en Kurdyumivka está cubierta desde el sur, lo que crea dificultades adicionales para el enemigo.

Las PMC de Wagner liberan Ozaryanivka al sur de Bakhmut

Esta mañana temprano he recibido buenas noticias de los chicos: las tropas de asalto del PMC de Vagner han liberado la aldea de Ozaryanivka, al sur de Bakhmut (Artemivsk).

Así, los "músicos" han ampliado su zona de control cerca de la ciudad de importancia estratégica. Es probable que la siguiente etapa sea un asalto a Kurdyumovka, que se encuentra junto a Ozaryanivka.

El resto de la información sobre los cambios de la situación en la dirección difundida en los últimos días por todo tipo de "sensacionalistas" es incorrecta.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Mapas de la intensidad de los bombardeos en la zona del SMO y de la situación en las principales direcciones.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Más buenas noticias hoy desde la dirección de Artemivsk. El frente enemigo al sur de la ciudad se está resquebrajando y sucumbiendo a la embestida de nuestras tropas que avanzan.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Las PMCs de Wagner han liberado a Zelenopolye

Siguen llegando buenas noticias desde cerca de Bakhmut. Avanzando desde el lado de Nikolayevka-2, unidades de las PMCs de Wagner han ocupado Zelenopolye.

Actualmente, el avance al oeste de la carretera Bakhmut-Mayorsk continúa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

*Las bajas de las AFU en Bakhmut se han multiplicado por diez: ¿cuál es la razón?*

Las pérdidas diarias de las AFU en Bakhmut se han multiplicado por diez a lo largo de la semana: en lugar de diez muertos y heridos, el número de "doscientos" y "trescientos" ha llegado a 100 y más.

Según la Crónica Militar, desde el 20 de noviembre, debido al mal tiempo y a los problemas de evacuación médica, las mayores pérdidas las han sufrido el grupo de artillería de la brigada y dos batallones mecanizados de la 30ª OMBF de las AFU, que defienden posiciones cerca de Kleshcheevka (9,5 km al sur de Bajmut), y también la compañía de propósitos especiales de la UUN - Immitis de la 71ª brigada "jäger" de las AFU, que la PMC Wagner está derribando de las afueras del norte de la ciudad.

Las pérdidas totales de personal en estas unidades se acercan a las 500. Por las interceptaciones de radio de las AFU se supo que los "músicos" mantienen el tempo de la ofensiva y siguen destruyendo las unidades de las AFU a pesar del tiempo fangoso y el mal tiempo.

Las elevadas pérdidas de vehículos blindados pesados en Bakhmut están obligando a las AFU a utilizar ambulancias como improvisados vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, vehículos de transporte de municiones y vehículos de asalto. Las ambulancias convencionales no pueden llegar a los heridos y su uso en una zona de combate activa es muy arriesgado.

Los vehículos blindados de transporte de personal MT-LB C y los vehículos blindados británicos AT105 Saxon son utilizados por las AFU para transportar morteros y proyectiles, lo que ha planteado el problema del transporte de los heridos en fase crítica. La escasez de ayuda rápida ya ha provocado múltiples patologías sépticas y los soldados de las AFU están muriendo de un doloroso shock y sepsis justo en las trincheras sin esperar a ser evacuados.

Los soldados heridos de las AFU se ven obligados a esperar horas para ser evacuados en trincheras inundadas y embarradas. El tiempo de atención médica cualificada varía de varias horas a un día, y no se aprovechan las oportunidades de la llamada hora de oro, cuando un herido necesita los cuidados más eficaces.

Como resultado, las AFU se enfrentan a un envenenamiento masivo de la sangre y a cientos de casos de inflamación mortal en soldados heridos, incluso con heridas menores.

El número de cadáveres aumenta día a día y los depósitos de cadáveres locales ya no pueden hacer frente a la carga de trabajo. Debido a la afluencia de cadáveres, desde el 25 de noviembre, los soldados ucranianos muertos han sido enviados a 30 km de Bakhmut a los depósitos de cadáveres de la ciudad vecina de Kostyantynivka.

En las próximas semanas, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas esperan que la situación de los heridos empeore: se prevén fuertes precipitaciones (nieve húmeda y lluvia) y temperaturas por encima del punto de congelación en la región de Bajmut hasta mediados de diciembre.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## EUROPIA (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Chuchus (28 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Mola


----------



## Eslacaña (28 Nov 2022)

Esto ya es de risa.









El último iPhone, perfumes de Chanel o un Rolex: las marcas occidentales llenan los escaparates rusos pese a las sanciones


Las firmas europeas y estadounidenses anunciaron que abandonaban este mercado por la guerra en Ucrania, pero sus productos siguen llegando a las tiendas a través de terceros países




elpais.com





De los promotores de:
- Las estanterías de los supermercados rusos estarán vacías con las sanciones.
- No podrán comprar coches.
- EL PIB ruso se hundirá a la mitad
- El estado ruso se arruinará y no podrá pagar pensiones
- Nadie comprará petrolero y gas ruso
- Los misiles se les acabarán en 15 días
- Los rusos emigrarán en masa
- Los himars cambiarán el sentido de la guerra
- Los rusos perderán Crimea
- .... podéis seguir añadiendo cosas



Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Bélgica es una país cogido con pinzas. El tema catalán es una broma comparado con el de Flandes y Valonia.
Es un país que lleva desde antes del 1985 con una deuda por encima del 100% del PIB salvo un par de años. Lo sustenta el que esté allí las sedes de la UE gastando a manos llenas.


----------



## Dado8 (28 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Contexto por favor.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Contexto por favor.



Después del partido con Marruecos se lío parda…


----------



## Yomateix (28 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Contexto por favor.



Ganaron un partido en el Mundial y disturbios en distintas ciudades Belgas y de Paises Bajos....pero vamos, como si necesitaran una excusa para liarla. Europa está en declive y ya ha llegado a un punto sin retorno....

Luego a dar lecciones a otros paises y tenemos a Borrell hablando de jardines y junglas para criticar a los paises que no sean de su cuerda durante el conflicto Ruso....cuando Europa ya parece la selva y hay muchos ciudadanos con miedo a salir por la noche de casa (o incluso durante el día) en barrios donde han vivido toda la vida. Actualmente de Europa ya solo queda el nombre, pero cada vez se diferencia menos de paises del tercer mundo, porque cada vez hay menos Europeos.


----------



## Honkler (28 Nov 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Después del partido con Marruecos se lío parda…



Importas tercer mundo, tienes tercer mundo


----------



## crocodile (28 Nov 2022)

Noticia estándard de medio otanico. Para flipar.









Putin estaría "luchando por su vida" y se habría vuelto más conspiranoico tras perder Jersón: cree que hay un plan para derrocarlo


La derrota y posterior repliegue de las fuerzas rusas en Jersón habría provocado que Vladimir Putin se encuentre "destrozado psicológicamente". Un alto asesor...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> El jefe del servicio de prensa de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania, Yuriy Ignat, comentó los ataques rusos contra objetivos ucranianos.
> 
> Según él, es extremadamente difícil para el sistema de defensa aérea de Ucrania porque *las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo ataques combinados. Ignat dijo que los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos de las tropas ucranianas no siempre son eficaces debido a que tienen que actuar simultáneamente contra objetivos de distinta naturaleza: drones de distinta naturaleza y diferentes tipos de misiles, además de señuelos. Todo esto dispersa la atención de la defensa aérea. Además, hay que gastar demasiados misiles antiaéreos contra to¡dos estos medios en estos drones, porque son el medio 'más eficaz'. *Según Ignat, las AFU tienen que gastar una gran cantidad de SAM, lo que *agota sus reservas.*



Y no solo eso, seguro que los Rusos toman buena nota de que radares de descubierta o de los propios SAM se activan y en que zona.

Después ya se pueden batir mediante misiles aire-tierra anti-radar Kh-31 , de hecho lo que se observa en la mayoría de vídeos de salidas de Su-30SM y Su-35S es que siempre llevan uno o un par de misiles Kh-31 por avión. Sus objetivos mayoritariamente son las baterías móviles SA-11 Buk y SA-8 Osa o fijas SA-10 (S-300) que estén cerca de la línea del frente.

Además de misiones de superioridad aérea / SEAD de la VKS seguro que también se están empleando ataques con misiles de crucero sobre los SAMs occidentales fijos (MIM-23 Improved Hawk, NASAMS o Iris-T que estén siendo usados para combatir a los mismos misiles de crucero o drones kamikaze).






















Para conocer las posiciones desde donde emiten los radares se usan aviones IL-22P especializados en SIGINT (inteligencia de señales y guerra electrónica/ECM) para posteriormente recabar las coordenadas que serán batidas por los ataques con misiles de crucero.















Rusia presenta por primera vez su innovador avión de guerra electrónica


El avión de misiones especiales ruso Ilyushin Il-22PP Porubshchik fue presentado al público, por primera vez, el pasado 12 de agosto y pudo ser




www.zona-militar.com





*Edito la noticia para indicar que el alcance del NASAMS que aparece en ese gráfico es incorrecto, debe estar alrededor de 20-40 Kms dependiendo de la altura del objetivo, incluso puede ser algo mayor si se le añade algún tipo de booster (acelerador) al misil Amraam como hay rumores que se ha realizado.*


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Antes de la guerra uno de Kiev era mas libre que uno de Moscu?



Cuantos presidentes han habido en los últimos 20 años? Ahí tienes tu respuesta


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Nov 2022)

Hoy habrán más buenas noticias sobre Artemovsk. El frente enemigo al sur de la ciudad se está resquebrajando y cediendo ante la presión y el avance de nuestras tropas.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ‼ Rusia ha desplegado un verdadero "puente aéreo" militar a China - Defense Express.
> 
> ▪Los servicios de seguimiento de vuelos registran vuelos regulares del avión de transporte pesado An-124 Ruslan de la compañía Volga-Dnepr a China. Las aeronaves no siempre incluyen un transpondedor (un dispositivo para que un controlador detecte una aeronave), lo que dificulta su seguimiento. En total, estamos hablando de una decena de vuelos durante la última semana.
> ▪Esta actividad también se notó en China: los bloggers locales publican imágenes del aterrizaje de Ruslan en el aeropuerto de Zhengzhou. En los comentarios al video se explica que la avioneta llegó “para recoger ayuda militar -equipos, chalecos antibalas, cascos, ropa, etc.
> ▪Todo esto lleva a Defense Express a la única conclusión: la Federación Rusa envía aviones para carga militar. Y para el que se necesita con urgencia en este momento y no puede esperar hasta que se entregue por ferrocarril.



Esto explica los colorines que ahora mismo se están montando en Zhengzhou.


----------



## vladimirovich (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuantos presidentes han habido en los últimos 20 años? Ahí tienes tu respuesta



En Rusia 2: Medvedev y Putin.

En Ucrania:

1.Yanukovich: Depuesto por un golpe de estado.
2.Yushenko (gobierna, mal, sin problemas para terminar la legislatura).
3.Yanukovich, vuelve a ganar y esta vez es depuesto por un nuevo golpe de estado, esta vez violento.
4. Poroshenko (gobierna, mal, sin problemas para terminar la legislatura).
5. Zelensky. (actual).

Parece que en Ucrania el candidato que obtenia la mayoria en los Oblast del Sur y del Este del país no podia gobernar, solo podian gobernar los candidatos con mayoria en Oeste y Centro del pais....pues algunas personas en el Sur y Este del pais dijeron, vale, pues bien, no pasa nada, nos vamos a otro país donde se respete nuestra opinión.

Ahí tienes la tuya.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Nov 2022)

Andreevka quedó bajo el control de Wagner PMC

Las unidades del PMC "Wagner" continúan moviéndose al sur de Bakhmut irrumpiendo en las defensas enemigas e infligiendo grandes pérdidas a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Desde el lugar confirman que el tercer asentamiento de hoy, Andreevka, ha sido liberado por los "músicos".


----------



## EGO (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto explica los colorines que ahora mismo se están montando en Zhengzhou.



Si...ya,colorines.

Pioletazos sanos dentro del PCCh,que no te enteras.

A Xi se la quieren montar desde que la Pelosi le paso el papote por la boca y no hizo nada.

Y si los anglos son capaces de montar este follon en el corazon de China entonces es que China solo es un gigante con pies de barro que no duraria ni dos asaltos si la cosa se pone mas seria.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (28 Nov 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Joder como se están poniendo las aguas, al conflicto de demolición de la UE y enquistamiento de Rusia hasta el último ucraniano, la quieren liar en Irán, China, ahí tenemos Armenia, el intento en Kazajistán, las Coreas para variar y ya veremos si en el sur, en Argel...si todo esto no esta organizado y planificado para que todo reviente, que baje Dios y lo vea.



Entonces es Putin un agente Cia, y los moros, chinos, koreanos. 60 años esperando su oportunidad y al fin llega.... ¿no?


----------



## Centinela (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>




Todos los que disfrutáis viendo la guerra y lanzando fotos de muertos a la cara del otro sois miserables. Ahí tenéis la guerra. Estaréis contentos con el y tú más.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuantos presidentes han habido en los últimos 20 años? Ahí tienes tu respuesta



2 presidentes. Igual que EEUU entre 1933 y 1953. Que suman 20 años curiosamente.

EEUU dictadura!!!!!!!!
Cuba!!!!!!
Venezuela!!!!!!!!
Culo caca pedo pis!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> La próxima semana será peor que esta, pero mejor que la suiguiente. Y así hasta final
> 
> 
> 2 presidentes. Igual que EEUU entre 1933 y 1953. Que suman 20 años curiosamente.
> ...



No, no, el forero ha preguntado por Rusia y Ucrania, no te desvíes


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> En Rusia 2: Medvedev y Putin.
> 
> En Ucrania:
> 
> ...



Osea que, más presidentes en Ucrania???

No me lo puedo, ni de creer....


----------



## Marx lo dijo (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, no, el forero ha preguntado por Rusia y Ucrania, no te desvíes



A ver, si criticas un país por tener pocos presidentes en 20 años te digo que EEUU tuvo dos presidentes en 20 años, por lo que tu argumento pésimo ha quedado totalmente destruído.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Perdón por romper mi palabra, no volverá a ocurrir
> 
> Pero como tú análisis y conclusiones sean mascadas en el mismo lugar del cerebro donde diste a luz, que los palos de los vídeos a chinos
> "Que te mostré aquí mismo"
> ...



Deja de citarme, pedazo de mierda. En este foro todos sabemos lo que son las revoluciones de colorines, ya las describió en su dia Leonard C. Lewin en su obra "Triage". Y ahora lee las sagradas palabras del Gran Timonel.
"Sostengo que, para nosotros, es malo si una persona, partido, ejército o escuela no es atacado por el enemigo, porque eso significa que ha descendido al nivel del enemigo. Es bueno si el enemigo nos ataca, porque eso prueba que hemos deslindado campos con él. Y mejor aun si el enemigo nos ataca con furia y nos pinta de negro y carentes de toda virtud, porque eso demuestra que no solo hemos deslindado campos con él, si no que hemos alcanzado notables éxitos en nuestro trabajo".



El Libro Rojo

Mao Zedong


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Joder como se están poniendo las aguas, al conflicto de demolición de la UE y enquistamiento de Rusia hasta el último ucraniano, la quieren liar en Irán, China, ahí tenemos Armenia, el intento en Kazajistán, las Coreas para variar y ya veremos si en el sur, en Argel...si todo esto no esta organizado y planificado para que todo reviente, que baje Dios y lo vea.



Ayer llovió en Madrid por la noche y la culpa también es de la CIA


----------



## Centinela (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ZP donde menos daño hizo fue en la economía. Sólo dejó al país arruinado como acostumbra la PSOE. Donde aportó valor añadido fue en legalizar a los etarras, las leyes feminazis de viogenización, y su exitoso 'statut' catalán que tantas alegrías nos ha dado.
> 
> Globalmente, fue un gran gobierno de y para rojos.
> 
> ...




Y no te olvides que fué el que indultó a Emilio Botín.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> A ver, si criticas un país por tener pocos presidentes en 20 años te digo que EEUU tuvo dos presidentes en 2 años, por lo que tu argumento pésimo ha quedado totalmente destruído.



Hombre, si te parece que en USA hay menos libertad que en la Rusia actual tienes un problema muy serio, un país donde se encarcelan a opositores...pero vamos, sé perfectamente con qué argumentario me vas a salir, que es el mismo que te dicen en RT...
Ahora que lo pienso...joder, os lo podíais currar un poco más, no?


----------



## Marx lo dijo (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si te parece que en USA hay menos libertad que en la Rusia actual tienes un problema muy serio, un país donde se encarcelan a opositores...pero vamos, sé perfectamente con qué argumentario me vas a salir, que es el mismo que te dicen en RT...
> Ahora que lo pienso...joder, os lo podíais currar un poco más, no?



EEUU tienen la mayor proporción de personas privadas de libertad en cárceles privadas que privan de libertad con ánimo de lucro, sin atender a los delitos de las personas.

Es decir: hay más libertad en cualquier país del mundo. Te jodes.


----------



## pamarvilla (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Al del vídeo se le ha olvidado poner la fuente... A ver, no digo que no pues no lo sé, pero me parece que esto es más que imposible por contraproducente para Rusia. Les viene bien seguir adquiriendo fondos con la venta, les viene bien que Europa y EEUU se tengan que ver con precios altos, y entonces ¿qué ganan con una medida así?



Este hombre no cita sus fuentes pero sí, va a haber ese decreto o decretazo del Kremlin sobre el tope de productos energéticos rusos.
La Federación es quien va a poner sus sanciones y serán extensibles *¡incluso al precio del uranio! *


----------



## Alfonso29 (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Noticia estándard de medio otanico. Para flipar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20mentiras.es


----------



## arriondas (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuantos presidentes han habido en los últimos 20 años? Ahí tienes tu respuesta



Eso no siempre guarda relación. Felipe González y Angela Merkel son dos ejemplos. O Jordi Pujol...


----------



## Yomateix (28 Nov 2022)

No se cree ni el la mitad de las que ha soltado. Si tienes la misma cantidad de recursos y no vas a gastar más que otros años, de algún sitio tendrá que salir ese dinero. Si no es del presupuesto para África, será del presupuesto asignado para ayudas a los Europeos (que cada vez dejan más claro lo poco que les importan sus ciudadanos) Del algún sitio se tendrá que quitar la ingente cantidad de millones que están inyectado en Ucrania.


*Borrell dice que Ucrania no se llevará "ni un euro" de UE asignado a África*
El alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, aseguró este lunes que los Veintisiete no van a desviar "ni un euro" de su presupuesto dedicado a África para atender las necesidades de la *guerra en Ucrania.*
"*Ni un solo euro asignado a África irá a Ucrania*", garantizó Borrell ante la prensa a su llegada a un Consejo de ministros comunitarios en el que se analizará fundamentalmente el apoyo al continente africano pero también las urgencias humanitarias de Ucrania y la situación en Afganistán.
Borrell explicó que "*el presupuesto de la UE es el presupuesto de la UE, no podemos caer en déficit, tenemos la misma cantidad de recursos*", informa Efe.
"Y se está haciendo todo para que África no sufra las consecuencias de la guerra en Ucrania desde el punto de vista de nuestros recursos", aseveró.


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuantos presidentes han habido en los últimos 20 años? Ahí tienes tu respuesta



EL cohones, por favor que yo te construyo la iglesia y la edifico sobre lo que sea, siempre que pongas pasta, pero si ya lo primero que me dices es que los fieles tienen que largarme a los dos días para ser de la iglesia, que de no ser así no serán buenos fieles tuyos, ya te imaginas que tengo que RENTABILIZAR mi dirección e ideas en apenas naaaaaaaaaaa... y a ver digo yo mi amado EL, no habré sido yo el que con mis ideas y esfuerzo saque tu iglesia adelante, no sería lo más coherente que yo si lidero bien siga por los siglos de los siglos en la dirección y no que se monte un pitoste sobre la herencia antes ni siquiera que yo haya levantado tu iglesia... es que amos EL no me hodas, te monto la iglesia y tu ya estás soliviantando a los fieles contra mí... es que... así quíen conho puede liderar nada, si uno de tus mandamientos es:

- Te alzarás contra el lider antes de que este afiance sus ideas y fortifique su liderazgo...

Que vamos puedo entender esto si al menos pusiese que "siempre que el liderazgo no sea adecuado"... claro que habría que apostillar QUE es lo que se determina sobre liderazgo adecuado... que con ello podríamos estar amparando golpes de mano de cada facción en función de lo que cada uno determinase adecuado....

En fin, EL, que en estas situaciones mejor no inventar, que es siempre mejor lo malo conocido, que LAS IDEAS sinsentido por conocer... y sé que no soy digno de entrar en tu cueva, pero es sugerencia no pretendo más... que no es que yo tenga a Steve Jobs como santo de mi devoción y he sido crítico con él, ya ves EL como yo no adoro a los líderes, pero se le tiene por gran lider y referente en la dirigencia entre muchos, que no es mi caso, pero con todo y con ello mejor un JOBS malo que cien PUERTAS bueno y que lleven a MICROCHOFES a la disección a fuerza de ir de victoria en victoria hasta la triste derrota ante una pelota GOOGLEANA y los miniordenadores de bolsillo... pero que en un caso u otro, y no siendo ninguno santo de mi devoción, han mantenido el control de su barco un largo trayecto y algo hicieron bien para llegar a donde llegaron, seguro mucho mal también y hasta yo lo sabría decir, pero...

No sé EL, no me quieras echar tan pronto... que liderazgos de breve recorrido podríamos verlos en el borracho de Johnson y la "visto y no visto" de la sucesora, que ni nombre deja y no por ello vamos a entener que son mejores presidentes que el tal JOBS y su largo tiempo de mandato... yo te digo EL que si me das PASTA yo intentaré ser émulo al menos de PUERTAS... no me hundas la barca por favor ESTIMADO EL antes de que la lance a navegar, amos no me hodas EL... y perdón por la blasfemia...


----------



## Yomateix (28 Nov 2022)

Es bueno que los recursos enviados desde Europa (electricidad, generadores, etc etc) se usen para una buena causa, que la gente jóven con pasta pueda salir de fiesta en Kiev. Luego a los ciudadanos normales les piden que rebajen más sus consumos y que solo usen la electricidad cuando sea estrictamente necesario. Pero para discotecas para que la gente de pasta este de fiesta en lugar de en el frente (a este solo van los civiles que no tengan dinero) no hay falta de electricidad.

*De discoteca en Kiev en medio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania*


----------



## amcxxl (28 Nov 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> 2 presidentes. Igual que EEUU entre 1933 y 1953. Que suman 20 años curiosamente.
> 
> EEUU dictadura!!!!!!!!
> Cuba!!!!!!
> ...



confundes el capataz con el que manda

en USA llevan mandando los mismos al menos desde 1913








Yomateix dijo:


> *De discoteca en Kiev en medio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania*



Evidentemente toda esa chusma tendra que ser limpiada y Kiev reducido a escombros con excepcion de los monasterios ortodoxs y los edificios historicos de arquitectura sovietica como la estatua a la Madre Patria


----------



## magufone (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si te parece que en USA hay menos libertad que en la Rusia actual tienes un problema muy serio, un país donde se encarcelan a opositores...pero vamos, sé perfectamente con qué argumentario me vas a salir, que es el mismo que te dicen en RT...
> Ahora que lo pienso...joder, os lo podíais currar un poco más, no?



Por que exactamente estan encarcelados esos _opositores? _Por ser _opositores_? O mas bien no habran quebrantado alguna ley que otra...?
Tambien Saakashvili se considera el mismo preso politico... con 10 causas abiertas en su propio pais incluyendo implicacion en dos asesinatos.
Lo de presos politicos siempre fue un buen comodin, no creo que sea algo nuevo a estas alturas... Mandela era un preso politico con cierta costumbre de poner neumaticos ardiendo al cuello de ciertas personas


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si te parece que en USA hay menos libertad que en la Rusia actual tienes un problema muy serio, un país donde se encarcelan a opositores...pero vamos, sé perfectamente con qué argumentario me vas a salir, que es el mismo que te dicen en RT...
> Ahora que lo pienso...joder, os lo podíais currar un poco más, no?



Efectivamente hay menos libertad.... hay q tener para vivir para poder ser libre


----------



## alexforum (28 Nov 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Después del partido con Marruecos se lío parda…



Menos mal que ganaron, imaginense si llegan a perder


----------



## Kill33r (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Deja de citarme, pedazo de mierda. En este foro todos sabemos lo que son las revoluciones de colorines, ya las describió en su dia Leonard C. Lewin en su obra "Triage". Y ahora lee las sagradas palabras del Gran Timonel.
> "Sostengo que, para nosotros, es malo si una persona, partido, ejército o escuela no es atacado por el enemigo, porque eso significa que ha descendido al nivel del enemigo. Es bueno si el enemigo nos ataca, porque eso prueba que hemos deslindado campos con él. Y mejor aun si el enemigo nos ataca con furia y nos pinta de negro y carentes de toda virtud, porque eso demuestra que no solo hemos deslindado campos con él, si no que hemos alcanzado notables éxitos en nuestro trabajo".
> 
> 
> ...




Mao cabalgando el caballo de la contradicción?

Huelga reinvidicativa 

Es una ínfima muestra de lo que es el relato y los dogmas, y la cruda realidad de dolor,sangre y muerte 

Pura propaganda sin una pizca de amor al prójimo aunque mueran todos, pero el relato que no caiga 

En Twitter aún eres peor, si el de los 1100 seguidores eres tú
Ojalá estés cobrando aunque sea


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*Ucrania reporta 329 menores desaparecidos y más de 12.000 deportados.*
En Ucrania, 329 menores constan como desaparecidos y 12.034 han sido deportados, informó hoy la Fiscalía General ucraniana en base a los datos del portal oficial "Niños de la guerra".

Según estos datos, publicado por la Fiscalía en Telegram y recogidos por la agencia Ukrinform, otros 7.819 menores fueron encontrados, informa Efe.

El comunicado agrega que según la Fiscalía de menores la guerra de *agresión rusa contra Ucrania ha dejado ya 440 niños muertos y 851 heridos.*

"Así, al menos 1.291 niños han sufrido en Ucrania como consecuencia de la agresión a gran escala de Rusia", agrega la Fiscalía General, que subraya que estas cifras no son definitivas, ya que se sigue trabajando para establecerlas en las zonas de hostilidades activas, en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y en los liberados.

Donde más niños afectados se ha contabilizado es en la región de Donetsk, con 424, seguida de la de Jarkov (266), la de Kiev (117), la de Mykolaiv (77), la de Zaporiyia (76), la de Jersón (70), la de Chernihiv (68), la de Luhansk (64) y la de Dnipropetrovsk (33).

Además, como consecuencia de los bombardeos y los ataques de las fuerzas armadas rusas, *2.719 centros educativos sufrieron daños*, de los cuales 332 quedaron completamente destruidos.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Pura propaganda sin una pizca de amor al prójimo aunque mueran todos, pero el relato que no caiga



Pues claro, imbecil, esto es el mundo real, no tu cochambroso poblacho donde vives. Amor al prójimo, menuda mierda cristera, anda, vete a cagar.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (28 Nov 2022)

A este ruskie le cae encima una granada lanzada desde un dron y le sale volando el brazo. El que está a su lado ni se inmuta porque está ya muerto.


----------



## Honkler (28 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es bueno que los recursos enviados desde Europa (electricidad, generadores, etc etc) se usen para una buena causa, que la gente jóven con pasta pueda salir de fiesta en Kiev. Luego a los ciudadanos normales les piden que rebajen más sus consumos y que solo usen la electricidad cuando sea estrictamente necesario. Pero para discotecas para que la gente de pasta este de fiesta en lugar de en el frente (a este solo van los civiles que no tengan dinero) no hay falta de electricidad.
> 
> *De discoteca en Kiev en medio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania*



Me parece una obscenidad que se publiquen esas fotos mientras que los pobres diablos en el frente caen como moscas. Al menos que se corten un poco.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (28 Nov 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Sí, es brutal.
> Yo voy a hacer un cálculo favorable a Ucrania para llevarte la contraria y ponerme en el caso más positivo para Ucrania, pero es que aún así es una derrota total ucraniana.
> 
> De hecho, lo de que nacían 400.000 ucras era antes.
> ...



A ver si me salen la cuentas
Incluso con las perdidas diversas durante las últimas 2 décadas debieran quedar generaciones de al menos 250000 jóvenes/año en la edad de 20 a 30 años
eso serian unos 125000 varones, de los que asumiendo que 25000sean inútiles al servicio, deberían quedar a principios del inicio de hostilidades sobre un millón de jóvenes entre los 20 y los 30 años, y algo menos entre los 30 y 40, casi 2 millones de carne de cañón, que no puede haberse acabado tan rápido por barato que la vendan, como para tener que tirar de mujeres y niños 
hay que asumir que de esos 2 millones de movilizables una parte ha huido sea a Uropa o Rusia. ¿500000?
otra parte son "trabajadores esenciales" y niños de papa ¿500000? 
deberían quedar 1 millón de brazos capaces de llevar un fusil. entre los 20 y los 40
Unos 200000 seguramente estarán en la retaguardia atemorizando a los prorrusos, asegurando la seguridad interior, o puestos técnicos y de comando
quedan 800000 
de ellos al menos 100000 habrán fallecido y puede que 50000 sean bajas permanentes. hay además decenas de miles de prisioneros y seguramente también de desertores. Puede que en total más de 250000 bajas 
Le quedarían 450000 bayonetas aunque una parte puede estar convaleciente por heridas recientes
Evidentemente de esto, no todos serán tropas de 1ª línea. hay unidades de apoyo de fuego y logísticas. 
Por supuesto, si la economía se paraliza por completo es posible que rebañen a los trabajadores para lanzarlos al frente
Por otro lado las bajas se ha producido fundamentalmente en las unidades más bizarras y mejor entrenadas. las tropas de repuesto serán mucho peores técnica y moralmente. Es posible que las nuevas tropas no aguanten el nivel de bajas previo, especialmente si la penalidades aumentan tanto en el frente como en la retaguardia
Por otor lado Rusia está incorporando 300000 nuevas tropas y su kill ratio parece estar en torno al 8 a 1
Por tanto la técnica ir desgastando la fuerza ucranianas hasta que se acaben las fuerzas y su moral puede llegar a ser efectiva. 
Esos son mis cálculos basados en la poca información disponible
Pero si está ya rebañando niños y mujeres, puede que la situación sea aún más dramática









La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”


El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*Los ministros de Justicia del G-7 abordan los crímenes de guerra rusos.*
Los ministros de Justicia del G-7 comienzan una reunión de dos días en Berlín, donde abordarán cómo perseguir a los sospechosos rusos de crímenes de guerra, informa Efe.

"Hablaremos principalmente sobre los *terribles crímenes de guerra cometidos en territorio ucraniano*, que queremos investigar y llevar a los perpetradores ante la justicia. Para ello, acordaremos una coordinación aún más eficaz", dijo el ministro alemán del ramo, Marco Buschmann, en su cuenta de Twitter.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Noticia estándard de medio otanico. Para flipar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no es nada mira el diario de LEON









Putin incrementa su seguridad por miedo a ser asesinado por el fracaso de la invasión


Los servicios de Inteligencia occidentales revelan que el líder ruso tiene probadores de comida y que duerme en búnkeres




www.diariodeleon.es












Miedo y sumisión bajo la ocupación rusa


Registros de móviles, presión psicológica, amenazas y sobornos enmarcan la vida de los ucranianos bajo el yugo de Moscú




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## Julc (28 Nov 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> A este ruskie le cae encima una granada lanzada desde un dron y le sale volando el brazo. El que está a su lado ni se inmuta porque está ya muerto.



Mañana, ese ruso será ucraniano.


----------



## España1 (28 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Unos buenos belgas del siglo XIX habrían hecho llaveros con esos morenos…

Para lo que ha quedado occidente, lgtbi y demás


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Importas tercer mundo, tienes tercer mundo



Cuando no se defiende lo conquistado, tienes lo merecido,..
Y las tasas de beneficio del capital satisfacen a los ricos.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Recuerde que las revoluciones de color occidentales se llaman así porque todas tienen colores específicos, solo preste atención a estas manifestaciones en China. No se trata de la población que quiere cambiar, Estados Unidos está tratando de derrocar a su país a través de su propio pueblo.


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de siempre, Marroquies a lo suyo. Ganaron un partido en el Mundial y disturbios en distintas ciudades Belgas y de Paises Bajos....pero vamos, como si necesitaran una excusa para liarla. ...




Se te ha ido un tanto la expresividad... se siente inundada de racismo por tu parte.... y te lo explico...

Si los ingleses están celebrando una victoria y montan la de Dios es Cristo y lo suelen hacer, dirías tú eso de los INGLESES a lo suyo, como si necesitasen una excusa y tralala y tralalá...

Otra cosa es que dijeses:

- Qué hacen tantos ingleses en Belgica celebrando una victoria conseguida en Qatar contra la selección del país en el que están...


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, no, el forero ha preguntado por Rusia y Ucrania, no te desvíes



No, yo he preguntado si un habitante de Kiev era mas libre que uno de Moscu antes de la guerra. Tu has preguntado por el numero de presidentes de cada pais en 20 años y ya te han contestado. A la par con Londres si descontamos los depuestos por golpes de estado en Ucrania.

Eran mucho mas libres los ucranianos que los rusos, o viceversa? 

O la realidad es que ambos son eran y son dos paises corruptos de mierda en lo que daría igual vivir en uno que en otro y por lo que el rollo ese de "lucha por la libertad" es una milonga de tres pares de cojones.


----------



## pemebe (28 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Carnicería



NYtimes.

*En Ucrania, Bakhmut se convierte en un vórtice sangriento para 2 ejércitos*
Evelyn Blackwellhace 

BAKHMUT, Ucrania - Durante casi una hora, el flujo de bajas ucranianas en la ciudad oriental de Bakhmut parecía no tener fin:
Las ambulancias, un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal y los vehículos privados se detuvieron, uno tras otro, y arrojaron a los heridos frente al único hospital militar de la ciudad.

Un soldado apuntalado por sus compañeros, con la cara hecha un amasijo de carne destrozada, entró por la puerta principal. La camilla verde oscuro que le esperaba era una de las varias que aún estaban cubiertas de sangre.

Alrededor del mediodía del viernes, los médicos habían contado 50 heridos, muchos de ellos soldados. El día anterior fue aún peor: 240 personas habían entrado por las puertas del hospital con todo tipo de heridas, desde disparos hasta heridas de metralla y conmociones cerebrales.

*"Llegaron en tandas: 10, 10, 5, 10"*, dijo Parus, uno de los médicos ucranianos del hospital, mientras la artillería chirriaba sobre ellos y el ruido de las ametralladoras resonaba en los edificios circundantes. *"En los últimos dos días los rusos han intentado avanzar con más intensidad"*.

En los nueve meses transcurridos desde la invasión rusa, Ucrania ha celebrado importantes victorias, rompiendo el asedio de su capital, Kiev, y expulsando a las fuerzas rusas de la región de Kharkiv y de la ciudad portuaria de Kherson. Pero Bajmut, en la región ucraniana de Donbás, se ha convertido en un vórtice destructivo para los militares de ambos países. Durante meses, han lanzado masas de tropas y material a la batalla aquí mientras los rusos montan intentos desesperados para capturar la ciudad y los ucranianos para mantenerla.

Los resultados han sido casi catastróficos. La ciudad, que llegó a tener una población de unos 70.000 habitantes, ha sido poco a poco masticada. Y ahora, según los residentes y los soldados ucranianos, el bombardeo en Bakhmut y sus alrededores es de una intensidad nunca vista. Edificios que habían sido bombardeados antes han sido bombardeados de nuevo. La línea del frente, en las afueras de la ciudad, parece un paisaje lunar embarrado, o una escena de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Por la noche, los residentes pueden oír el gruñido de los aviones rusos que merodean por los cielos.

En los últimos días, Ucrania ha enviado avalanchas de refuerzos a Bajmut, incluyendo fuerzas especiales y combatientes de defensa territorial menos entrenados, según soldados, residentes locales y un funcionario de defensa estadounidense.

Los rusos han seguido lanzando a las trincheras ucranianas formaciones del Grupo Wagner, una infame organización paramilitar con vínculos directos con el Kremlin. Pero ahora cuentan con el apoyo de un nuevo tramo de fuerzas rusas de base redistribuidas desde el frente de Kherson, según el funcionario de defensa estadounidense y los soldados ucranianos.

La intensidad de los intentos rusos de tomar la ciudad ha desconcertado a los analistas militares. En otras partes de su línea de frente de 600 millas, los rusos se están atrincherando en el invierno para atrincherarse y conservar recursos.

En verano, después de que las fuerzas rusas capturaran la provincia vecina de Luhansk, la toma de Bajmut podría haber parecido una progresión natural en la campaña de Rusia para conquistar el este, un paso hacia dos ciudades más importantes, Sloviansk y Kramatorsk. Pero ahora, según los analistas, dada la degradación de las fuerzas rusas y su escasez de municiones tras una serie de reveses, ese objetivo parece improbable, especialmente tras la pérdida de su punto de apoyo en el noreste.

*"Los militares rusos siguen lidiando con exigencias políticas poco realistas para mostrar progresos",* dijo Michael Kofman, director de estudios rusos en el C.N.A., un instituto de investigación en Arlington, Virginia. *"Pero dada la mala calidad de las fuerzas disponibles y la disminución de las existencias de munición de artillería, es poco probable que tengan éxito, porque una vez más el ejército ruso parece estar alimentando a las unidades de forma fragmentaria sin el apoyo adecuado"*,

En las últimas semanas, la necesidad de Moscú de obtener cualquier tipo de victoria militar se ha hecho sentir en focos en otras partes de la línea del frente. Las pequeñas aldeas cercanas a la ciudad de Donetsk, controlada por Rusia, se han convertido en focos de tensión. Pero a medida que la temperatura desciende, Bajmut se ha convertido rápidamente en el principal esfuerzo de Moscú, donde masas de sus fuerzas -incluidas las tropas recientemente movilizadas, según los soldados ucranianos- están tratando de estrangular la ciudad desde el este y el sur.

La estrategia de Rusia en Bajmut recuerda a su toma de las ciudades orientales de Sievierodonetsk y Lisichansk en junio. Allí, las tropas rusas se apoyaron en la superioridad del fuego de artillería para superar a las fuerzas ucranianas y ganar terreno. Pero las fuerzas ucranianas a las que se enfrentaron entonces carecían tanto de proyectiles como de artillería suministrada por Occidente, algo que ya no es tan apremiante, especialmente en Bajmut.

*"En los seis meses que llevo en Bajmut, nunca he visto a nuestra artillería trabajar así"*, dijo un soldado ucraniano en la ciudad, refiriéndose al volumen de proyectiles ucranianos disparados. Habló bajo condición de anonimato porque no estaba autorizado a hablar con los medios de comunicación.

*Una de las preocupaciones frecuentes del Pentágono es que los ucranianos están disparando munición a un ritmo insostenible -especialmente en lugares como Bakhmut- bajo la falsa suposición de que el suministro de munición de Occidente es ilimitado, dijo el funcionario de defensa estadounidense*, que habló bajo condición de anonimato para discutir información sensible.

Lo que consideramos antes de utilizar fuentes anónimas. ¿Conocen las fuentes la información? ¿Cuál es su motivación para decírnosla? ¿Han demostrado ser fiables en el pasado? ¿Podemos corroborar la información? Incluso con estas preguntas satisfechas, el Times utiliza las fuentes anónimas como último recurso. *El reportero y al menos un editor conocen la identidad de la fuente.*

A medida que Bajmut - bombardeada continuamente por los rusos desde julio - se convierte en una batalla de desgaste, su importancia estratégica también ha cambiado. Aunque las esperanzas de Rusia de ampliar su territorio aquí han disminuido, todavía puede convertir la ciudad en un agujero negro de recursos para Kiev, quitando tropas de otras prioridades ucranianas, incluyendo potencialmente futuras ofensivas.

*"Las batallas como la de Bajmut consumen fuerzas que podrían utilizarse en otros lugares"*, dijo el Sr. Kofman, añadiendo que las fuerzas rusas están utilizando gente que consideran "prescindible", pero aun así, no pueden permitirse el lujo de desperdiciar tanta artillería.

Las fuerzas ucranianas que mantienen a Bajmut pertenecen a una mezcolanza de unidades, entre ellas la 93ª Brigada Mecanizada y la 58ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada, unidades de gran calidad que han sido desgastadas por los incesantes asaltos rusos.

En las últimas semanas han llegado tropas de otras brigadas para tapar agujeros en las líneas y apuntalar las formaciones que se tambalean tras las numerosas bajas. Pero aunque el número de heridos y muertos ucranianos es elevado, los rusos atacantes están sufriendo mucho más, dicen los soldados ucranianos, ya que sus asaltos expuestos son cortados por la artillería y el fuego de las ametralladoras.

Funcionarios de defensa de Estados Unidos estiman que Rusia y Ucrania han sufrido cada uno alrededor de 100.000 heridos y muertos en el transcurso de la guerra, aunque esas cifras son imposibles de verificar, y el número de bajas en Bakhmut aún más.

Las temperaturas más frías y las trincheras embarradas también están causando lesiones en ambos bandos. Los bloggers militares prorrusos se han quejado de la falta de ropa para el frío, especialmente entre las fuerzas recientemente movilizadas. Y los médicos del hospital de Bakhmut dijeron que la hipotermia y el pie de trinchera, una dolorosa condición de la piel causada por la inmersión prolongada en agua fría, eran comunes entre las fuerzas ucranianas, aunque se tratan rápidamente y a menudo en la línea del frente.

"Los soldados están recibiendo todo lo que necesitan: ropa interior térmica, abrigos de invierno, todo. Pero eso no lo arregla todo", dijo Ihor, un médico del hospital, que como otros sólo dio su nombre de pila por razones de seguridad. "Bajo la lluvia durante dos o tres días, en las trincheras... se entiende".

El viernes, los soldados ucranianos que acababan de salir de la línea se apiñaban frente al hospital, con sus rostros, uniformes y armas cubiertos de barro salpicado, y sus pantalones empapados por la lluvia reciente. Los médicos de la 58ª Brigada se estremecieron cuando un proyectil de artillería cayó cerca, pero apenas reaccionaron cuando un segundo proyectil se acercó tanto que rompió las ventanas cercanas: Estaban decididos a trasladar a su paciente.

Gran parte de la zona oriental de la ciudad -alrededor de una bodega antaño aclamada- es una zona gris entre las posiciones rusas y ucranianas. Al sur, el pueblo de Optyne está muy disputado.

Las tropas rusas movilizadas "se limitan a coger un fusil y a bajar como en la época soviética", dijo otro médico ucraniano que responde al indicativo Smile. "Lo matan y el siguiente sube de la misma manera".

Los recientes avances en el campo de batalla alrededor de Bakhmut se han medido en yardas, no en millas. Cada día es un caleidoscopio de fuerzas rusas y ucranianas que avanzan o retroceden, a menudo con ganancias mínimas a un coste sangriento.

El viernes, dijo un soldado ucraniano, su unidad se estaba retirando cuando fue derribada por un mortero, mientras que otra unidad en otra parte de Bakhmut estaba asaltando una posición rusa.

Ayrat, un soldado de la 71ª Brigada, se dirigía hacia una trinchera rusa cuando fue herido en ambas piernas por una granada, lanzada por un dron o por un lanzagranadas ruso.

*"Nos lanzamos al asalto"*, dijo, hablando con voz ronca en una sala de hospital poco iluminada y envuelto en una manta de supervivencia de papel de aluminio. Su unidad se había acercado donde los rusos *"estaban atrincherados".*

"Mis compañeros están vivos", dijo, haciendo una mueca de dolor. "¿Tienes un cigarrillo?"


----------



## Seronoser (28 Nov 2022)

El frente sur de Bakhmut se está literalmente, descomponiendo para los ucras.

Solo durante la mañana del día de hoy, han caído Andriivka, Odradivka,y Ozarianivka.
Queda Kurdiomovka, pero es cuestión de horas.

Os lo he pintado con una línea negra, sobre el mapa de guerra pro occidental:
Todo eso, durante tan solo unas horas, señal evidente de que está colapsando todo por allí.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Nov 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> No, yo he preguntado si un habitante de Kiev era mas libre que uno de Moscu antes de la guerra. Tu has preguntado por el numero de presidentes de cada pais en 20 años y ya te han contestado. A la par con Londres si descontamos los depuestos por golpes de estado en Ucrania.
> 
> Eran mucho mas libres los ucranianos que los rusos, o viceversa?
> 
> O la realidad es que ambos son eran y son dos paises corruptos de mierda en lo que daría igual vivir en uno que en otro y por lo que el rollo ese de "lucha por la libertad" es una milonga de tres pares de cojones.



Decir que da igual vivir en Rusia que en Ucrania...es no tener ni puta idea ni de Rusia, ni de Ucrania.
Con suerte sabes colocarlos en el mapa, sin más.
Menudo nivel os gastáis algunos


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Hoy....


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Por que exactamente estan encarcelados esos _opositores? _Por ser _opositores_? O mas bien no habran quebrantado alguna ley que otra...?
> Tambien Saakashvili se considera el mismo preso politico... con 10 causas abiertas en su propio pais incluyendo implicacion en dos asesinatos.
> Lo de presos politicos siempre fue un buen comodin, no creo que sea algo nuevo a estas alturas... Mandela era un preso politico con cierta costumbre de poner neumaticos ardiendo al cuello de ciertas personas



Bueno, es mucha casualidad que siempre acaben en la cárcel opositores a Putin...
De todas formas, es muy sencillo de hacer que un adversario político quebrante alguna ley que tú mismo has promulgado. Has visto lo que están haciendo con Navalni? Saakashvili tendrá causas abiertas y muchos defectos, pero hizo de Georgia un país mucho mejor de lo que era, con muchas dificultades, pero es un país donde hoy en día no ocurren esas cosas, ojalá entren en la OTAN y en una UE, la verdad


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto explica los colorines que ahora mismo se están montando en Zhengzhou.



Nadie mejor que nuestro amigo de Bera para situarnos al respecto:


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Efectivamente hay menos libertad.... hay q tener para vivir para poder ser libre



No, eso no tiene nada que ver con la libertad, para poder tener, hay que currar, aquí, en Rusia y en Marte


----------



## Seronoser (28 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El conflicto en Ucrania podría ser un gran problema para Estados Unidos
> El coste de los combates y de la ayuda a Kiev no hará más que aumentar. Además, se teme que una prolongación de la "crisis ucraniana" ponga al descubierto los problemas de la industria de "defensa" estadounidense. - Bloomberg.
> "Los funcionarios de Estados Unidos están pensando que ya han recogido todos los frutos de la crisis en Ucrania", argumenta el autor Hal Brands.
> 
> ...



Lo que dice el artículo es que la victoria ucraniana sería un dolor de cojones para Usa (como si pudieran ganar...), así que los amos, Bloomberg, están avisando de que USA va a dejar tirada a Ucrania, "para que no gane" 

Joder, más claros no pueden ser.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> No, yo he preguntado si un habitante de Kiev era mas libre que uno de Moscu antes de la guerra. Tu has preguntado por el numero de presidentes de cada pais en 20 años y ya te han contestado. A la par con Londres si descontamos los depuestos por golpes de estado en Ucrania.
> 
> Eran mucho mas libres los ucranianos que los rusos, o viceversa?
> 
> O la realidad es que ambos son eran y son dos paises corruptos de mierda en lo que daría igual vivir en uno que en otro y por lo que el rollo ese de "lucha por la libertad" es una milonga de tres pares de cojones.



Tú has preguntado por la libertad, yo he hecho la pregunta de cuánta variedad hay en un país y en otro, punto. A Partir de ahí se pueden sacar conclusiones de si en un país se permite más o menos variedad ideológica, lo que está enlazado con la libertad, de hecho es el punto más importante, diría yo
Por lo demás, tienes un lio bastante frecuente, la corrupción no tiene nada que ver, tanto en un país como en otro hubo, lógicamente en Ucrania, al ser un país más pobre, es más difícil de erradicar, pero es que eso tampoco tiene que ver con la libertad
En Moscú sigue gobernando el mismo tipo desde hace más de 20 años, no se han dado signos en ningún momento de cambio político, si tú y yo (y cualquier persona) cambiamos de opinión con los años, pensar que esos cambios se traducen en la sociedad rusa? no, eso se traslada a la sociedad ucrcaniana? si, lo están demostrando claramente, el resto, pajas mentales

Y no, Rusia y Ucrania no tienen nada que ver, tenéis que metéroslo en la cabeza....


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

La carnicería se intensifica en la picadora.
¿Qué era mas importante, territorio o enemigo?


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> No, yo he preguntado si un habitante de Kiev era mas libre que uno de Moscu antes de la guerra. Tu has preguntado por el numero de presidentes de cada pais en 20 años y ya te han contestado. A la par con Londres si descontamos los depuestos por golpes de estado en Ucrania.
> 
> Eran mucho mas libres los ucranianos que los rusos, o viceversa?
> 
> O la realidad es que ambos son eran y *son dos paises corruptos de mierda *en lo que daría igual vivir en uno que en otro y por lo que el rollo ese de "lucha por la libertad" es una milonga de tres pares de cojones.



uaaaaahhhh... uuuuuaaaaaahhhhh... no te tires tú tanto de la moto colegui... países corruptos, dices que son y... digo yo:

No es España el lugar dónde un partido político, digo uno pon tu el nombre tenía cuentas y no se sabe cuantas en paraisos... donde el propio Rey que ES INIMPUTABLE se escaquea de hacienda y algunos familiares políticos eso sí, se han dado a... que los directos eran imputables, pero no eran CONOCEDORES de hechos, aún cuando creo firmaron documentos... y te digo España, que somos la leche... pero...

No recuerdas el timo, digo la gestión tan sana del LIBOR y lo que aconteció... o lo de VW y sus motores y lo que ha pasado... que mejor no preguntes cómo sobreviven los fondos privados de pensiones germanos, que eso mejor no lo preguntes...

En EE.UU. para poder ser tenido en cuenta tienes que crear un TINKI-TANKE Y ENTONCES puedes ampliamente distribuir tus dineros y regar a los personajes que comandan el barco y que lo direcciones correctamente a tu dirección, que eso no es corrupción, por cierto eso es... bueno lo que sea que es... eso sí, hasta en EE.UU. si aparece un ordenador y en él hay según qué información pasan cosas, si pasan...

Digamos que esos países son más bien tercermundistas en lo de la corrupción, no han todavía entrado en OCCIDENTE en cuanto a la gestión ADECUADA de la gestión correcta del patrimonio público-privado, etc...


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Nov 2022)

*Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut se multiplicaron por diez:* ¿Qué está ocurriendo?

Las pérdidas diarias de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut se multiplicaron por diez durante esta última semana: en lugar de entre diez muertos y heridos, el número actual alcanza cotas de 100 o más.

Según Military Chronicle, desde el 20 de noviembre debido al mal tiempo y a los problemas con la evacuación de los heridos, el grupo de artillería y dos batallones mecanizados del 30º OMBR de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que defienden posiciones cerca de Kleshcheevka (9,5 km al sur de Bakhmut) junto a compañía de propósito especial de la OUN - Immitis de la brigada 71 "jaeger", sufrieron las mayores bajas a manos de la PMC Wagner que no deja de presionar desde las afueras de la ciudad.

Las pérdidas totales en estas unidades se acercan a los 500. A partir de la intercepción de radio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se supo que los "músicos" mantienen el ritmo de la ofensiva y continúan destruyendo unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a pesar de las condiciones del terreno y el mal tiempo.

Las elevadas pérdidas de vehículos blindados pesados en Bajmut están obligando a las Fuerzas Armadas a utilizar vehículos sanitarios como vehículos blindados de transporte de personal improvisados, vehículos para el transporte de municiones y equipo de asalto. Las ambulancias convencionales no pueden llegar a los heridos y su uso en una zona de guerra activa conlleva grandes riesgos.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizan los vehículos blindados de transporte médico MT-LB S y los vehículos blindados británicos AT105 Saxon para transportar morteros y proyectiles, por lo que el problema con la evacuación de los heridos se ha vuelto crítico. La falta de ayuda rápida ya ha dado lugar a múltiples patologías sépticas. Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sin poder ser evacuados, mueren de dolor, shock y sepsis en las trincheras.

Los soldados heridos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ven obligados a esperar horas y horas para ser evacuados en trincheras inundadas y sucias. El tiempo de prestación de asistencia médica varía de varias horas a un día.

Como resultado las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se enfrentaron a casos masivos de sepsis y cientos de casos de inflamación mortal en soldados heridos que ocurren incluso con heridas leves.

El número de cadáveres aumenta cada día y las morgues locales ya no pueden hacer frente a la situación. Debido a la afluencia de cadáveres, desde el 25 de noviembre los militares ucranianos muertos comenzaron a ser enviados a 30 km de Bajmut a las morgues de la vecina ciudad de Konstantinovka.

En las próximas semanas las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania esperan que la situación de los heridos empeore: hasta mediados de diciembre se pronostican fuertes precipitaciones (aguanieve con lluvia) y temperaturas por encima de cero en el distrito de Bakhmut.

@milcronicas


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (28 Nov 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Debe hacer fresquete allí




Sí, y también es zona caliente. Todo al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Charidemo (28 Nov 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Efectivamente hay menos libertad.... hay q tener para vivir para poder ser libre



Rusia es de los pocos sitios donde te puedes perder en el monte como se hacía en tiempos pasados. Similar en Alaska. Esa es la auténtica libertad que usted muy posiblemente no catará en su vida.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Programa Aktion T4 canadino:


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

mañana el ultimo madrugón del año después vacaciones hasta enero, a partir de mañana me veréis poco por aquí


----------



## magufone (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, es mucha casualidad que siempre acaben en la cárcel opositores a Putin...
> De todas formas, es muy sencillo de hacer que un adversario político quebrante alguna ley que tú mismo has promulgado. Has visto lo que están haciendo con Navalni? Saakashvili tendrá causas abiertas y muchos defectos, pero hizo de Georgia un país mucho mejor de lo que era, con muchas dificultades, pero es un país donde hoy en día no ocurren esas cosas, ojalá entren en la OTAN y en una UE, la verdad



Es que acaban bastantes mas en la carcel, pero solo se le da altavoz si es _opositor._
La corrupcion en Rusia no es como aqui: va por niveles, como anillos concentricos: un caso ere como el de Griñan hubiese acabado con todos entre rejas sin posibilidad de indulto por mucho que la camarilla presidencial robase el doble.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Hoy se cumplen 278 días de la puesta en marcha, por orden del hijoPutin, de la máquina de destrucción y anexión de Ucrania (también conocida como Operación Militar Especial), hay que expulsarla de Ucrania si queremos la paz.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Contexto por favor.



Cosas de fútbol...no tocaba aquí, fallo mío


----------



## ZARGON (28 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es bueno que los recursos enviados desde Europa (electricidad, generadores, etc etc) se usen para una buena causa, que la gente jóven con pasta pueda salir de fiesta en Kiev. Luego a los ciudadanos normales les piden que rebajen más sus consumos y que solo usen la electricidad cuando sea estrictamente necesario. Pero para discotecas para que la gente de pasta este de fiesta en lugar de en el frente (a este solo van los civiles que no tengan dinero) no hay falta de electricidad.
> 
> *De discoteca en Kiev en medio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania*



En una guerra queda mucho mas evidente que los ricos viven en un mundo aparte.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Los vendedores chinos aprovechan a colocarle chips defectuosos a los rusos. En torno a un 40% de los chips que llegan a Rusia vía china, son defectuosos. 

Pero las sanciones no hacen daño a Rusia.


----------



## INE (28 Nov 2022)

Off topic.





Aparte de lo obvio, mi intuición me dice que esto en España sería delito y no tardaría mucho en ser detenido gracias a la Montero y miles de huelebragas 

Continúen con sus sesudos análisis técnicos.


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, eso no tiene nada que ver con la libertad, para poder tener, hay que currar, aquí, en Rusia y en Marte



EL cuanto nos complicas con tus frases la ideología...

A ver, ¿se es libre sin tener?... o ser libre es elegir si tener o no tener??... o libertad es disfrutar de lo que tienes????... te lo digo porque no quiero meter la pata cuando le de a los feligreses el consabido sermón sobre la libertad y lo que ellos deben adorar sobre la libertad... perdona nuevamente mi falta de fé... sé que no soy digno de tu cueva, pero me esfuerzo y eso debe ser tenido en cuenta...


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Programa Aktion T4 canadino:



La pastilla, que se te olvidaaa!!!! uis, que mal andas hoy!..puta rata china.....


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, es mucha casualidad que siempre acaben en la cárcel opositores a Putin...
> De todas formas, es muy sencillo de hacer que un adversario político quebrante alguna ley que tú mismo has promulgado. Has visto lo que están haciendo con Navalni? Saakashvili tendrá causas abiertas y muchos defectos, pero hizo de Georgia un país mucho mejor de lo que era, con muchas dificultades, pero es un país donde hoy en día no ocurren esas cosas, ojalá entren en la OTAN y en una UE, la verdad



EL no quiero ser una pesadilla, pero aquí y en China o EE.UU. y ya no digamos en la Rusia del zar, el saltarse la ley te lleva a la cárcel... y lo mismo da que esa ley sea buena o mala, o sea correcta o incorrecta, ES LA LEY... así que si te la saltas te lleva a la cárcel y decir que eso es justo o injusto no parece correcto, es simplemente LO QUE OCURRE cuando te saltas la ley...

Y sí, hay países como España en el que si te saltas la ley, lo decía Peret, un viejo cantante gitano, y has robado una gallina de allí no te sacan casi, si no eres un tipo con condiciones especiales, ahora si robas cienes de millones... eso sí, si eres Catalan y has puesto un referendum ilegal, pagado nadie sabe cómo y te vas por europa te puede determinar como preso político y en España hasta te pueden indultar y cambiar la ley...

Ahora si haces cosas parecidas en pongamos Alemania o Cuba o Rusia... EE.UU. depende de lo que hagas, pero cómo te atrevas a espiar para otros es muy probable que te pongan un CABLE y te frían... y lo de que te den condicionales, pues pregunta por NORIEGA y no era ciudadano...

En fin que saltarse la ley te lleva a la cárcel normalmente... es lo que hay... normalmente...


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> EL cuanto nos complicas con tus frases la ideología...
> 
> A ver, ¿se es libre sin tener?... o ser libre es elegir si tener o no tener??... o libertad es disfrutar de lo que tienes????... te lo digo porque no quiero meter la pata cuando le de a los feligreses el consabido sermón sobre la libertad y lo que ellos deben adorar sobre la libertad... perdona nuevamente mi falta de fé... sé que no soy digno de tu cueva, pero me esfuerzo y eso debe ser tenido en cuenta...



Se es libre cuando nadie te coacciona, punto


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Joderrrrrrr! pensé que los tales genocidas rusos solo colocaban esos símbolos sobre los tanques! Esa Z es como la cruz esvástica pero con descuento del 50%... qué cutres


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> EL no quiero ser una pesadilla, pero aquí y en China o EE.UU. y ya no digamos en la Rusia del zar, el saltarse la ley te lleva a la cárcel... y lo mismo da que esa ley sea buena o mala, o sea correcta o incorrecta, ES LA LEY... así que si te la saltas te lleva a la cárcel y decir que eso es justo o injusto no parece correcto, es simplemente LO QUE OCURRE cuando te saltas la ley...
> 
> Y sí, hay países como España en el que si te saltas la ley, lo decía Peret, un viejo cantante gitano, y has robado una gallina de allí no te sacan casi, si no eres un tipo con condiciones especiales, ahora si robas cienes de millones... eso sí, si eres Catalan y has puesto un referendum ilegal, pagado nadie sabe cómo y te vas por europa te puede determinar como preso político y en España hasta te pueden indultar y cambiar la ley...
> 
> ...



Hombre, entonces me estás diciendo que saltarse la ley es cualquier forma de oponerse al gobierno en cuestión....
Lo estás empeorando, eh....


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Se es libre cuando nadie te coacciona, punto



NADIE y no NADA???.... es importante el matiz EL.

En Cuba creo que NADIE te coacciona, siempre que cumplas con la ley...

Estoy pensando que quizás tú seas más sabio y el término NADIE convenga más a nuestra iglesia...


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, entonces me estás diciendo que saltarse la ley es cualquier forma de oponerse al gobierno en cuestión....
> Lo estás empeorando, eh....



No, SALTARSE LA LEY te SUELE llevar a la cárcel... independientemente que estés o no de acuerdo con el gobierno de turno, mira al bueno del tesorero ese que haciendo magia con los números en papeles y siendo del partido gobernante acabó en tribunales...

La ley es la ley... en España es como es eso de la ley, pero... 

En cuba si te pillan robando vas a la cárcel y si te pillan despotricando contra el régimen imagino que igual...

Y en España si te pillan haciendo un referendum de independencia en principio pues vas a la cárcel... y si robas en principio igualmente...

Que de ahí saques que tú peleabas contra el gobierno y tal y que se yo, pues...

La ley es un coñazo, pero es la ley... y si no te la sabes, pues tampoco te exonera de cumplirla y si no la cumples pues vas a la cárcel...


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

*Vehículos blindados y personal de la 17ª brigada de las AFU destruidos ayer cuando eran cargados en una estación cerca de Kryvyi Rih*



https://topwar.ru/205859-bronetehnika-i-lichnyj-sostav-17-j-brigady-vsu-unichtozheny-pri-popytke-pogruzki-na-zhd-stancii-pod-krivym-rogom-minoborony.html


Hoy, 14:51
tr dee

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha confirmado el *ataque a una estación de ferrocarril cerca de Kryvyi Rih ayer domingo 27 de noviembre,* confirmando qué objeto fue alcanzado por el ataque con misiles.

El *ataque con misiles se llevó a cabo efectivamente en la estación de tren de Moiseyevka . Los misiles iban dirigidos a los vehículos de combate y al personal de la 17ª Brigada Blindada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que en ese momento se estaban cargando en un transporte ferroviario para su traslado a la orilla izquierda del Dniéper. *El proceso fue interrumpido por un "golpe de armas de alta precisión", como posiblemente Iskander, que parecen inagotables.
*
La llegada destruyó ocho vehículos blindados y cinco vehículos, así como más de 100 combatientes en la estación. Los raíles y otras instalaciones de apoyo resultaron dañados, lo que provocó la interrupción del tráfico. Fuentes ucranianas informaron de dos cohetes y de que no hubo "ninguna víctima".

Además, en las últimas 24 horas se destruyeron dos depósitos de municiones cerca de los pueblos de Terny y Kurdyumovka mediante artillería y aviación táctica.*

En Kupyansk, el enemigo atacó en dirección a Kuzemivka, pero fue rechazado. Pérdidas: más de 50 insurgentes, un tanque, dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y una camioneta. En Krasno-Limansky, en la zona de Serebryanskoe Lesnichestvo, el enemigo que avanzaba en dirección a Chervonaya Dibrova fue cubierto por el fuego de artillería. Más de 30 militares ucranianos, dos vehículos blindados y tres camionetas fueron destruidos.

En Artemivske, las AFU intentaron contraataques en dirección a Bilohrovka, Bakhmutskoye, Yakovlevka e Ivangrad con el objetivo de detener la ofensiva rusa. No lograron detener la ofensiva y retrocedieron con pérdidas. Según el Ministerio de Defensa, el enemigo perdió hasta 80 hombres, un tanque, tres BMP, dos camionetas y un coche. Y en el sur de Donetskyi, los intentos de contraataque fueron rechazados en dirección a Neskuchnoye y Oktyabr. La artillería y los aviones de ataque actuaron, destruyendo a más de 50 insurgentes, dos vehículos blindados de combate y un vehículo de combate de infantería. Los artilleros antiaéreos derribaron siete drones e interceptaron dos misiles HARM antirradar.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Jodo, como gorrinos en un camión al matadero.


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

*WASHINGTON (Reuters) - El Pentágono está considerando una propuesta de Boeing para suministrar a Ucrania 
bombas de precisión pequeñas y baratas instaladas en cohetes abundantemente disponibles, lo que permitiría 
a Kiev atacar muy por detrás de las líneas rusas mientras Occidente lucha por satisfacer la demanda de más armas. *
_*Los inventarios de EE. UU. y sus aliados se están reduciendo, y Ucrania enfrenta una necesidad cada vez mayor 
de armas más sofisticadas a medida que avanza la guerra. El sistema propuesto por Boeing, denominado Bomba 
de pequeño diámetro lanzada desde tierra (GLSDB, por sus siglas en inglés), es uno de aproximadamente media 
docena de planes para poner en producción nuevas municiones para Ucrania y los aliados de Europa del Este... 
*_
*GLSDB podría entregarse ya en la primavera de 2023, según un documento revisado por Reuters y tres personas
familiarizadas con el plan. Combina la bomba de pequeño diámetro GBU-39 (SDB) con el motor de cohete M26, 
los cuales son comunes en los inventarios de EE. UU. *


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Rusia es de los pocos sitios donde te puedes perder en el monte como se hacía en tiempos pasados. Similar en Alaska. Esa es la auténtica libertad que usted muy posiblemente no catará en su vida.



Efectivamente. El urbanita medio no sabe lo que es la libertad. Y se cree libre, que es el mayor triunfo del sistema.


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> uaaaaahhhh... uuuuuaaaaaahhhhh... no te tires tú tanto de la moto colegui... países corruptos, dices que son y... digo yo:
> 
> No es España el lugar dónde un partido político, digo uno pon tu el nombre tenía cuentas y no se sabe cuantas en paraisos... donde el propio Rey ( emerito, perdón, para mí siempre habrá y hay un único rey en España, soy yo muy JUANCARLISTA, pero está Felipe y éste creo que no ha hecho tal cosa) que ES INIMPUTABLE se escaquea de hacienda y algunos familiares políticos eso sí, se han dado a... que los directos eran imputables, pero no eran CONOCEDORES de hechos, aún cuando creo firmaron documentos... y te digo España, que somos la leche... pero...
> 
> ...



Donde dije "nuestro rey", debería decir:

Rey ( emerito, perdón, para mí siempre habrá y hay un único rey en España, soy yo muy JUANCARLISTA, pero está Felipe y éste creo que no ha hecho tal cosa)

Que luego dicen que uno despotrica contra nuestra monarquía y el monarca y NO... NO... NO... yo soy Republicano de corazón, pero respetuoso de la ley...


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

Portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU.: 

*"Al Pentágono le preocupa mucho que los ucranianos estén disparando a un ritmo exorbitante,
especialmente en lugares como Bakhmut, basándose en la falsa suposición de que los suministros 
de municiones en Occidente son ilimitados..."*


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Efectivamente. El urbanita medio no sabe lo que es la libertad. Y se cree libre, que es el mayor triunfo del sistema.



Y el pueblerinita 1/4 huele a boñiga.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y el pueblerinita 1/4 huele a boñiga.



Caca, culo, pedo, pis. Nunca has sido muy inteligente.


----------



## Artedi (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menuda gansada. Los ingleses se acojonaban al ver un pabellón español en un buque. Les dimos por activa y por pasiva hasta en el carnet de identidad, y eso que en aquellos siglos ni existía. Si Nelson hubiese nacido en la misma época que Lezo, habría sido masacrado por el 'medio hombre'.



Nelson fue repetida e inmisericordemente puteado en Tenerife el 1797 por el hoy ignorado general don Antonio Gutiérrez de Otero. En el tercer y último intento fallido de Nelson de tomar Santa Cruz, tras una considerable escabechina en su flota, su propio brazo resultó destrozado por la artillería española. Por desgracia, el general Gutiérrez era un hombre caballeroso y aceptó la rendición de los british. Con lo que le quedaba de tropa y barcos, y el brazo kaputt, don Horacio Nelson se largó del archipiélago.









Batalla de Santa Cruz de Tenerife (1797) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Caca, culo, pedo, pis. Nunca has sido muy inteligente.



Los pueblos son un derroche de medios y un nido de catetos sádicos, habría que evacuar la mayoria y volarlos.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Nelson fue repetida e inmisericordemente puteado en Tenerife el 1797 por el hoy ignorado general don Antonio Gutiérrez de Otero. En el tercer y último intento fallido de Nelson de tomar Santa Cruz, tras una considerable escabechina en su flota, su propio brazo resultó destrozado por la artillería española. Por desgracia, el general Gutiérrez era un hombre caballeroso y aceptó la rendición de los british. Con lo que le quedaba de tropa y barcos, y el brazo kaputt, don Horacio Nelson se largó del archipiélago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues muchísimas gracias por sacarme de mi ignorancia ante tan insigne marino español y su (al menos esta) proeza. En España deberían de enseñarnos todas esas historias para que tuviésemos bien claro de donde venimos. En la EGB sí se nos enseñó algo de historia de España, pero no lo suficiente. Hoy en día no quiero ni pensar que harán en la ESO.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los pueblos son un derroche de medios y un nido de catetos sádicos, habría que evacuar la mayoria y volarlos.



No si por ti fuera te quedabas solo en el universo. Liberdad para qué, ya.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

*Dirección de Soledar
Situación a las 14.00 horas del 28 de noviembre de 2022*

Continúan los intensos combates en los alrededores de Bakhmut. Los destacamentos de asalto de las PMC de Wagner y las unidades del Frente Nacional del LNR están atravesando la defensa de las AFU en la zona poblada y al sur de la misma. El frente del enemigo se desmorona cada vez más.

La situación de las AFU es crítica. El número de bajas de la 30ª Brigada sólo en los dos últimos días supera las 150 personas. Los heridos no están siendo tratados, y una parte importante de los muertos son los que murieron por pérdida de sangre o septicemia.

▪ Los feroces combates han liberado los asentamientos de Ozaryanivka, Zelenopolye y Andreevka. La defensa de las formaciones ucranianas a lo largo de las canteras se ha derrumbado. Los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se acercaron a Kurdyumovka y Klescheyevka.

▪ Dos grupos de 50 hombres movilizados, el 2º destacamento de Fuerzas Especiales de la 71ª Brigada Jaeger y el 65º Batallón Combinado TRO de las AFU han sido trasladados a la sección Bakhmutsky para reforzar el 24º Batallón de Asalto de la 53ª Brigada del Ejército.

▪ Unidades consolidadas de la 53ª Brigada y la 71ª FED intentaron un contraataque cerca de Opytne. Durante los combates, los grupos de asalto de las AFU consolidaron su dominio sobre el edificio Novaya Posta y avanzaron hacia el templo de Opytne.

Los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner rechazaron el ataque. Las fuerzas ucranianas se retiraron del asentamiento y perdieron dos hombres muertos y 13 heridos, otros 20 fueron hechos prisioneros.

▪ El comando de las AFU está planeando otro intento de contraataque. Varias unidades de la 57ª División de Infantería y el batallón Aydar de la 53ª Brigada del Ejército de Tierra han llegado a Bakhmut desde la dirección de Kherson.

Una unidad de artillería de la 57ª Brigada ha sido desplegada en Kramatorsk. En los próximos días también llegarán al sector de Bakhmutsk combatientes de la 112ª brigada del TRO procedentes de la región de Kyiv.

Doce hombres de la 53ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU han llegado a la fortaleza de Kleshcheyevka. Al sur de Bakhmut, una batería de artillería de la 53ª Brigada está desplegada con tres cañones Acacia.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> NADIE y no NADA???.... es importante el matiz EL.
> 
> En Cuba creo que NADIE te coacciona, siempre que cumplas con la ley...
> 
> Estoy pensando que quizás tú seas más sabio y el término NADIE convenga más a nuestra iglesia...



Que en Cuba nadie te coacciona? beber no es bueno


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

La noticia de otro artificio de Foggy Albion ha circulado por las redes sociales.

Durante un sermón en la capilla del Trinity College, una universidad de Cambridge, un investigador de la institución comenzó a argumentar que Jesucristo era transgénero.

Como prueba, el ciudadano presentó un pasaje del Evangelio de Juan, que dice lo siguiente:

"Pero uno de los soldados le atravesó las costillas con una lanza, e inmediatamente salió sangre y agua".

Resulta que los ciudadanos individuales, que tienen claramente un desarrollo peculiar del cerebro, vieron la semejanza de la herida de Cristo con el órgano genital femenino.

Y, al parecer, uno podría simplemente indignarse ante este episodio (que a la luz de lo que ocurre con el cristianismo en los países occidentales parece casi ordinario), pero hay detalles adicionales que llaman la atención:

▪ Este argumento fue esgrimido durante un sermón no por cualquiera, sino por Joshua Heath, que en su día escribió su trabajo de doctorado bajo el antiguo arzobispo de Canterbury, es decir, el jefe espiritual de la Iglesia de Inglaterra y líder de la Comunión Anglicana mundial.

▪ El lugar de celebración de semejante polémica no fue elegido por casualidad: el Trinity College ha educado a muchos miembros de la familia real británica, incluido el actual rey Carlos III, que también es el jefe de la Iglesia de Inglaterra.

▪ El decano del Trinity College ha defendido el sermón, diciendo que personalmente cree que la sugerencia de que Cristo era transexual era legítima, independientemente de que usted, él o cualquier otra persona no esté de acuerdo con la interpretación, diga algo más sobre esta tradición artística o se resista a su aplicación a las cuestiones contemporáneas de la transexualidad

Las instituciones religiosas del Reino Unido se han dedicado en repetidas ocasiones a introducir narrativas LGBT en la teología tradicional. Por ejemplo, hace relativamente poco tiempo.
La Iglesia Bautista de Londres reconoció a Jesucristo como transexual por el hecho de que lavó los pies a sus discípulos, ya que anteriormente en las narraciones del Antiguo y del Nuevo Testamento esto sólo lo hacían las mujeres.

Dado que el actual bufón en el trono británico se está posicionando como partidario de la liberalización y del respaldo a todas las perversiones posibles, se avecinan cosas aún más interesantes.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Programa Aktion T4 canadino:



Estos se van a arreglar el paro rápido y sin fentanilo ni mierdas, más barato.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, SALTARSE LA LEY te SUELE llevar a la cárcel... independientemente que estés o no de acuerdo con el gobierno de turno, mira al bueno del tesorero ese que haciendo magia con los números en papeles y siendo del partido gobernante acabó en tribunales...
> 
> La ley es la ley... en España es como es eso de la ley, pero...
> 
> ...



No tiene nada que ver con saltarse o no la ley, has leído alguna de esas sentencias como para decidir, por tus santos huevos, qué es la ley?
En Rusia vas a la cárcel si pueden meterte algo en contra en el momento en el que haces algo de ruido contra el régimen, precisamente la libertad y la democracia, que no es una cuestión nimia de votar, se centra en eso, en el que tú, aunque tengas unas ideas de mierda altamente tóxicas para el resto, puedas expresarte y presentarte a unas elecciones sin correr ningún riesgo tu integridad física

En este país puedes escribir cientos de gilipolleces con tranquilidad, en otros lugares no, y eso NO ES BUENO, es DENUNCIABLE y hay que acabar con eso, SEA COMO SEA


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Efectivamente. El urbanita medio no sabe lo que es la libertad. Y se cree libre, que es el mayor triunfo del sistema.



Tan libre soy yo, que vivo en un lugar donde sólo hay vaquitas, arbolitos y algún vecinillo que un tipo que vive en medio de un lodazal de pisos y puertas, coches sin fin y un enjambre de personas que ni a mí las velutinas me producen tal temor, pero...

Ahora más libre el uno que el otro?... yo elegí donde quería vivir, eso sí, ellos probablemente también... conozco infinidad de urbanitas que los llevas a vivir a dónde vivo y se mueren al segúndo día de estar con aquel silencio que impresiona por sí mismo...

La libertad es una simple entelequia y que LO PEOR cada uno va amoldando a su forma de ver el mundo, lo cual no mejora la posibilidad de definirla sencillamente...

Al final la libertad es algo tan extravagante como la capacidad que uno tiene para disfrutar de su tiempo libre como lo desee; lo del tiempo libre, pues, si lo hay...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (28 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Rusia es de los pocos sitios donde te puedes perder en el monte como se hacía en tiempos pasados. Similar en Alaska. Esa es la auténtica libertad que usted muy posiblemente no catará en su vida.



Tú me has leido bien?


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tan libre soy yo, que vivo en un lugar donde sólo hay vaquitas, arbolitos y algún vecinillo que un tipo que vive en medio de un lodazal de pisos y puertas, coches sin fin y un enjambre de personas que ni a mí las velutinas me producen tal temor, pero...
> 
> Ahora más libre el uno que el otro?... yo elegí donde quería vivir, eso sí, ellos probablemente también... conozco infinidad de urbanitas que los llevas a vivir a dónde vivo y se mueren al segúndo día de estar con aquel silencio que impresiona por sí mismo...
> 
> ...



Pues no des el coñazo al resto, no te hemos pedido ni ayuda ni opinión


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, eso no tiene nada que ver con la libertad, para poder tener, hay que currar, aquí, en Rusia y en Marte



Currar como las koplowitz? O currar como un menino da rua limpiando coches?


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tan libre soy yo, que vivo en un lugar donde sólo hay vaquitas, arbolitos y algún vecinillo que un tipo que vive en medio de un lodazal de pisos y puertas, coches sin fin y un enjambre de personas que ni a mí las velutinas me producen tal temor, pero...
> 
> Ahora más libre el uno que el otro?... yo elegí donde quería vivir, eso sí, ellos probablemente también... conozco infinidad de urbanitas que los llevas a vivir a dónde vivo y se mueren al segúndo día de estar con aquel silencio que impresiona por sí mismo...
> 
> ...



Que sí, que sí. Que sobre teoría podemos estar hablando horas. Y luego está haber vivido las cosas o no.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Las autoridades de ocupación de Kiev informan de que, cinco días después de los ataques del 23 de noviembre, el 55% de los abonados de la ciudad siguen sin suministro eléctrico y el sueño azul del Gauleiter local es conseguir que los cortes de emergencia de cada abonado no superen las 5 horas diarias.

No es difícil adivinar cómo se desarrollará la situación si continúan los ataques con cohetes contra la estructura energética.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

La ofensiva se desarrolla: Artemivsk está a punto de ser cercada, hay combates en el centro de Maryinka - Jefe del DNR
▪ La ofensiva en Artemivsk (Bakhmut) está progresando con éxito, dijo Denis Pushylin.
▪ También informó de que los combates en el centro de la ciudad de Marinka, de importancia estratégica, ya están en marcha en dirección a Ugledar (Yuzhnodonetsk).









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que en Cuba nadie te coacciona? beber no es bueno



En Cuba se te coacciona como aquí ó menos, ¿Qué a pasado con Venezuela? la echo de menos.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Las víctimas del Holodomor celebran su fiesta profesional









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Se es libre cuando nadie te coacciona, punto



Díselo a la policía, no es posible la chorrada que sueltas, no hay civilización sin coacción.

Lo demás es Somalia, el paraíso que soñáis.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

En los medios de comunicación polacos, el tema de las víctimas polacas ha comenzado a plantearse suavemente.
Hasta el momento se han cobrado unos 1200 muertos y varios miles de heridos desde el inicio de las FAS. Por supuesto, estamos hablando de soldados del ejército polaco que actuaron bajo la apariencia de PMC y voluntarios.

En 10 meses de sangrientas batallas, según fuentes disponibles públicamente sólo en Ucrania, murieron más de 1.200 ciudadanos polacos, incluidos soldados y veteranos de la 16ª División. El número de heridos y mutilados también asciende a varios miles de personas (de) Jakub Mozniak "NDP"

En realidad, ni el propio autor oculta que utilizó fuentes de acceso público y que el número real de muertos puede ser mayor, lo cual no es sorprendente, dado que el Ministerio de Defensa ha informado en repetidas ocasiones sobre el bombardeo del asentamiento de mercenarios polacos. No olvidemos el infame APC en la dirección de Svatovskoye con la escuadra polaca aniquilada también.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

El Servicio Federal de Seguridad de Rusia impidió la preparación de una serie de actos terroristas en lugares públicos de la región de Zaporizhzhya.

En Melitopol, tres ciudadanos ucranianos fueron detenidos cuando se dirigían al lugar donde había un artefacto explosivo en uno de los mercados de la ciudad. Dos de ellos, condenados anteriormente por cometer graves delitos en el territorio de Ucrania, confesaron que actuaron siguiendo las instrucciones de los servicios especiales ucranianos para intimidar a los civiles de la región de Zaporizhzhya.

En el coche se incautaron componentes de un artefacto explosivo improvisado a base de plastilina y detonadores eléctricos, y en los pisos se encontraron dos pistolas con munición y una granada con espoleta.

Todos los detenidos ya han sido trasladados a Moscú.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los pueblos son un derroche de medios y un nido de catetos sádicos, habría que evacuar la mayoria y volarlos.



Lo sé por experiencia personal, la gente de pueblo es violenta a rabiar, es violenta hasta para demostrar afecto.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

El general retirado del ejército Zabrodsky dijo en una entrevista con una publicación británica que el ejército estaba planeando un ataque a Crimea en 2023.
No hay ningún secreto en particular aquí - los documentos de trofeos encontrados al principio de la SMO mostraron no sólo los preparativos para destruir la DNR y la LNR durante la operación ofensiva en la primavera de 2022 (en particular, el regimiento Azov debía atacar en la dirección de Mariupol para bloquear Novoazovsk y llegar a la frontera rusa por 7 días de ataque), sino también las operaciones posteriores destinadas a la invasión de Crimea.
En consecuencia, el inicio de las OSS frustró estos planes. El abandono de la SMO simplemente habría llevado a la misma guerra, pero en peores condiciones para Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues no des el coñazo al resto, no te hemos pedido ni ayuda ni opinión



Después de eras dando por saco en este hilo, que digas eso es un triunfo de este hilo y del forero en particular.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> mañana el ultimo madrugón del año después vacaciones hasta enero, a partir de mañana me veréis poco por aquí



_Felices Vacaciones
Y si no le veo antes Feliz día de la Constitución (/y San Nicolas), Feliz día de la Puri, Feliz Loteria, Feliz Navidad y Prospero Año Nuevo._


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Lo sé por experiencia personal, la gente de pueblo es violenta a rabiar, es violenta hasta para demostrar afecto.



Caí en la cuenta que la milonga del "buen salvaje" era una patraña cuando ví en un documental como los seráficos aborígenes australianos habian sido los responsable del exterminio de casi toda la fauna marsupial de Australia, luego observe con maligna satisfacción como el karma les habia pagado en la misma moneda cuando los britanos les habia hecho lo mismo a ellos.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Los documentos publicados por Joker incluyen imágenes satelitales estadounidenses de verano que decodifican los objetivos de la presa de Kakhovka, que los anfitriones estadounidenses también consideran un objetivo de destrucción.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me








El esquema muestra las posiciones de los sistemas radioelectrónicos y de defensa aérea que cubrían la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovska en aquel momento. Derrotarlos es un elemento importante para causar un daño más significativo a la presa, ya que una parte importante de los misiles disparados contra la central hidroeléctrica de Kakhovka son derribados por los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> En Cuba se te coacciona como aquí ó menos, ¿Qué a pasado con Venezuela? la echo de menos.



En cualquier país socialista se hace, tienes razón


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Currar como las koplowitz? O currar como un menino da rua limpiando coches?



Piensas que algo te va a caer por "apoyar al estado"? en serio?


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Díselo a la policía, no es posible la chorrada que sueltas, no hay civilización sin coacción.
> 
> Lo demás es Somalia, el paraíso que soñáis.



Cuando te coacciona la policía? joder...qué respuesta más inquietante...


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En cualquier país socialista se hace, tienes razón



Coaccionar liberópatas y democacas es un placer de dioses.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

El Kremlin ha comentado hoy las especulaciones de que Rusia supuestamente va a entregar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya a alguien.
"No puede haber una retirada de las fuerzas rusas de ZNPP" (c) Peskov

Cabe destacar que en las conversaciones de Estambul sobre la seguridad de la ZNPP, la propuesta rusa es que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dejen de bombardear la ZNPP y las actividades del GDR cerca de la planta, mientras que Rusia deja guardias con armas ligeras en la planta.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Caí en la cuenta que la milonga del "buen salvaje" era una patraña cuando ví en un documental como los seráficos aborígenes australianos habian sido los responsable del exterminio de casi toda la fauna marsupial de Australia, luego observe con maligna satisfacción como el karma les habia pagado en la misma moneda cuando los britanos les habia hecho lo mismo a ellos.



Camarada ZHU, no sé como exegetar este comentario. No admite síntesis hahaha


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Después de eras dando por saco en este hilo, que digas eso es un triunfo de este hilo y del forero en particular.



Sois vosotros los que queréis un "estado fuerte" que se meta con lo que hacemos o dejamos de hacer los ciudadanos, lo más cachondo es que encima os quejáis del COVID, que HUEVAZOS


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Coaccionar liberópatas y democacas es un placer de dioses.



Tú no haces nada, tú eres tan tonto que apoyas algo que ni siquiera has vivido porque en tu mente es la única manera de demostrarte algo


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Nuestras tropas avanzan con los combates en Sporny
La 4ª Brigada del 2º Cuerpo de Ejército de la RNL avanza en la zona de Spornyy entre Artemivsk y Lisichansk.
La tarea de la compañía de reconocimiento del II Cuerpo de Ejército del LNR es ocupar las posiciones clave y no permitir que el enemigo tome la iniciativa, ha dicho Denys Kulaga, corresponsal de iz.ru.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (28 Nov 2022)

El Pentágono desplegará al menos ocho UAV de ataque MQ-9 Reaper en la base aérea de Larissa en Grecia. Hace unos días, "Estados Unidos ofreció a Grecia enviar los sistemas de defensa aérea S-300 y Tor-M1 a Ucrania a cambio de sistemas similares de la OTAN"


----------



## arriondas (28 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Díselo a la policía, no es posible la chorrada que sueltas, no hay civilización sin coacción.
> 
> Lo demás es Somalia, el paraíso que soñáis.



Además, la coacción no tiene por que ser por las malas. Hay muchas otras maneras de persuadir, algunas muy sutiles. La corrección política es una de ellas.

Cuanta gente ha estudiado una carrera que en fondo no le gustaba...


----------



## McNulty (28 Nov 2022)

Los rusos empiezan a moverse en Donestk parece. Los ukros están reforzando ese frente con tropas de kherson, y seguramente de zhapo....

Están empezando a perder bastante terreno los ukros en el sur de donetsk. Líneas defensivas ucranianas bastante sólidas, que no se movían desde la miniguerra civil del 2014.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Los cibercriminales de Killnet hackean medios de comunicación europeos y publican la verdad sobre los crímenes nazis ucranianos en el Donbass









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada ZHU, no sé como exegetar este comentario. No admite síntesis hahaha



"Cuanto mas conozco a los humanos, mas amo a mi perro"
Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## Lego. (28 Nov 2022)

me descojono









Una Bestia del Este con aire siberiano podría traer mucho frío a España


Allá por 2018, una extrema ola de frío con nevadas que fueron demasiado incluso para los países más fríos de Europa causó unos 50 muertos . Aquel ep




www.telecinco.es






Más de 20 grados a finales de noviembre es "La Bestia de Este"


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues claro, imbecil, esto es el mundo real, no tu cochambroso poblacho donde vives. *Amor al prójimo, menuda mierda cristera*, anda, vete a cagar.



Se ha vuelto usted a definir. Una vez más. Menudo personaje de opereta siniestra es. Y tiene el mismo sentir que los cabrones que asolan el mundo. Ellos piensan de igual forma respecto del amor al prójimo.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

El portavoz de Zelensky dice que Crimea será tomada pronto
Mikhail Podolyak, en una cadena de televisión ucraniana, decidió animar a los svidomitas y dijo que dentro de seis meses haría una transmisión en directo desde Yalta.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

John Helmer pronóstica, entre cosas, una futura zona desmilitarizada,
(DMZ o UDZ) de 100 Kms al oeste del Dniepr. 
Me parece que tiene agujeros la apuesta, pero...:


*ARMISTICIO DE UCRANIA: CÓMO LA UDZ DE 2023 SEPARARÁ A LOS EJÉRCITOS COMO LA DMZ COREANA DE 1953*


*




*


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tú no haces nada, tú eres tan tonto que apoyas algo que ni siquiera has vivido porque en tu mente es la única manera de demostrarte algo



Temeraria afirmación cuando no conoces una puta mierda sobre mi persona.


----------



## BeeKillerMan (28 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Vehículos blindados y personal de la 17ª brigada de las AFU destruidos ayer cuando eran cargados en una estación cerca de Kryvyi Rih*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final todo cuadra:









La nueva táctica del general ruso Surovikin en Ucrania - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Hoy, la situación ha cambiado. Tan pronto como el ejército ruso corta el suministro eléctrico en Ucr




www.sana.sy








> *Hoy, la situación ha cambiado. Tan pronto como el ejército ruso corta el suministro eléctrico en Ucrania, el transporte ferroviario se detiene y con él los trenes de armas, municiones y tropas enviadas al frente. La diferencia entre antes del 10 de noviembre y hoy es que el general Serguei Surovikin puede elegir, todos los días, qué trenes militares ucranianos destruir, dónde deben ser atacados por el ejército ruso y qué misiles rusos usar contra ellos. Así, el ejército ruso realiza una tarea de INTERDICCIÓN AÉREA.*



*Damasco, 28 nov (SANA)* El general ruso Serguei Surovikin está liderando una campaña militar del siglo XXI en Ucrania utilizando los métodos más modernos. Por ejemplo, Surovikin es un defensor del “enfoque indirecto” del teórico militar británico Basil Henry Liddell Harth.

La “acción indirecta” tiene como objetivo privar a las fuerzas enemigas de los recursos que necesitan para continuar la guerra desestabilizándolas.







Como resultado, el ejército ruso abandonó temporalmente las operaciones ofensivas a gran escala contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Desde el 10 de noviembre, Serguei Surovikin se ha concentrado en destruir la infraestructura crítica del régimen de Kiev con ataques masivos contra varias instalaciones de energía. Las acciones del general ruso también afectan el estado físico y moral del enemigo, y el efecto se intensificará a medida que el clima se enfríe. Así que nadie espere que los ataques con misiles rusos se detengan. La infraestructura crítica de Ucrania se ha debilitado tanto que cada vez que los rusos realizan otro ataque aéreo, el sistema nacional ucraniano se derrumba. Lo más importante ahora es que el cambio en Ucrania está en manos del general Surovikin.

*¿Cuales son los objetivos?*

1. Occidente envió cada vez más armas y municiones al ejército ucraniano, que cruzaron las fronteras y pudieron llegar al frente sin obstáculos. A pesar de sus esfuerzos, Rusia aún tiene que lograr la supremacía aérea total sobre Ucrania y las baterías de misiles ucranianas aún representan una amenaza real para el poder aéreo ruso. Esto impidió a la aviación militar rusa llevar a cabo toda una serie de misiones específicas, incluida la INTERDICCIÓN AÉREA. En terminología militar, esto significa impedir el despliegue/suministro de tropas y equipos de combate desde el interior hasta la línea del frente.

Sin embargo, el ejército ruso logró detectar y atacar con misiles Iskander varios centros de almacenamiento de armas y municiones occidentales en el norte y oeste de Ucrania. En varias ocasiones, incluso golpeó trenes con misiles de crucero. Solo se detenían en las estaciones durante el tiempo de carga o descarga de estas armas. Estos ataques fueron posibles porque las tropas y el equipo de combate ucranianos estuvieron estacionados durante horas en un solo lugar sin una cobertura de defensa aérea seria.

Hoy, la situación ha cambiado. Tan pronto como el ejército ruso corta el suministro eléctrico en Ucrania, el transporte ferroviario se detiene y con él los trenes de armas, municiones y tropas enviadas al frente. La diferencia entre antes del 10 de noviembre y hoy es que el general Serguei Surovikin puede elegir, todos los días, qué trenes militares ucranianos destruir, dónde deben ser atacados por el ejército ruso y qué misiles rusos usar contra ellos. Así, el ejército ruso realiza una tarea de INTERDICCIÓN AÉREA.

Cuando los rusos cortan el suministro eléctrico, los convoyes de trenes ucranianos, que transportan armamento occidental destinado al frente, quedan en su lugar, en campo abierto, sin ninguna defensa aérea, exactamente donde el ejército ruso había previsto que estuvieran situados previamente. E inmediatamente son atacados por misiles rusos.

2. La red satelital Starlink de Elon Musk, que brinda conexión ilimitada a Internet a Ucrania, es indispensable para el ejército ucraniano, ya que se utiliza para recibir inteligencia de los sistemas de alerta temprana AWACS estadounidenses y sistemas de reconocimiento aéreo de drones. Sin esta información, el ejército ucraniano sería “ciego y sordo” a las maniobras militares rusas, los ataques aéreos tácticos y los ataques con misiles de crucero rusos. Los especialistas militares saben que Rusia tiene varios equipos de interferencia para la red satelital “Starlink”.

Sin embargo, Rusia no ha tocado Starlink y no lo hará en el futuro porque Starlink es un arma de doble filo para el presidente Zelensky. Moscú es capaz de ejecutar ofensivas PSYOPS (Operación de Influencia Psicológica) globales de cuarta generación destinadas a destruir, agotar y paralizar los órganos de poder de cualquier estado enemigo. En Ucrania, las PSYOPS rusas tienen como objetivo inocular a los militares, pero especialmente a la población, una percepción predefinida que es la propia visión de Rusia, contraria a la de la administración de Kiev.

Las redes sociales Twitter o Facebook, VK, Telegram, etc., son canales públicos de transmisión de datos en Internet, nada más. Excepto que sin la red Starlink de Elon Musk que proporciona Internet en Ucrania, no habría redes sociales a través de las cuales Rusia pudiera inducir un estado de inquietud y pánico entre la población ucraniana. Tampoco puede formar grupos virtuales de personas descontentas para preparar acciones de protesta contra el régimen de Zelensky. La tecnología de realizar mítines “espontáneos” de este tipo se ha extendido en EEUU, se llama “Smart Mobs” y tiene como objetivo sacudir la situación política interna de un país determinado.

La destrucción de infraestructura crítica tendrá un impacto significativo en el estado de ánimo del público ucraniano.

Se supone que las protestas callejeras estarán motivadas por el hecho de que los ucranianos ya no pueden satisfacer sus necesidades básicas (alimentos, luz, agua potable, calefacción, etc.). La población ucraniana ya está harta de la guerra, por lo que la resistencia interna ucraniana ganará popularidad rápidamente. La OTAN ha estado utilizando métodos PSYOPS durante mucho tiempo. Esto se vio por ejemplo en 1999, cuando la OTAN bombardeó la infraestructura de Serbia para provocar manifestaciones callejeras contra Slobodan Milosevic. Con un nuevo Maidan dirigido contra él, el régimen de Kiev podría no sobrevivir hasta la primavera.

*Por Valentin Vasilescu, político y antiguo piloto del aire rumano
Fuente: Reseau International*


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Cuanto mas conozco a los humanos, mas amo a mi perro"
> Arthur Schopenhauer



El problema de ese comentario es que aplica también a quién lo pronuncia.


----------



## Honkler (28 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU.:
> 
> *"Al Pentágono le preocupa mucho que los ucranianos estén disparando a un ritmo exorbitante,
> especialmente en lugares como Bakhmut, basándose en la falsa suposición de que los suministros
> de municiones en Occidente son ilimitados..."*



Antiguamente se decía “disparar pólvora del rey”


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU.:
> 
> *"Al Pentágono le preocupa mucho que los ucranianos estén disparando a un ritmo exorbitante,
> especialmente en lugares como Bakhmut, basándose en la falsa suposición de que los suministros
> de municiones en Occidente son ilimitados..."*



Cuando te da las cosas gratis es muy facil pensar que lo que te dan es ilimitado


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El problema de ese comentario es que aplica también a quién lo pronuncia.



No ha interpretado bien la frase, el castellano tiende a comerse los conceptos por darlos por sobreentendidos:
"Cuando mas conozco AL RESTO, de los humanos, mas amo a mi perro".


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Kupyansk, Artemivsk, Krasno-Limansk y Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, el enemigo intentó atacar las posiciones rusas en la dirección del asentamiento del LNR de Kuzemivka. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron empujadas a sus posiciones iniciales cerca de Berestovoye, en la región de Kharkiv. Más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, 1 tanque, 2 APC y una camioneta fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limanskoe, cerca de Serebryanskoe Lesnichestvo, LNR, el fuego alcanzó a un grupo táctico de la compañía de las AFU que avanzaba hacia el pueblo de Chervonaya Dibrova. Más de 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados y 3 camionetas fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk el enemigo intentó contraatacar en la dirección de Belogorovka, Bakhmutskoye, Yakovlevka y los asentamientos de Ivangrad DNR. Fueron destruidos hasta 80 combatientes ucranianos, 1 tanque, 3 vehículos blindados de combate, 2 camionetas y un vehículo.
▪ Dos contraataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron repelidos en la zona de Neskuchnoye y Oktyabr en la dirección sur de Donetsk. Más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, dos vehículos blindados de combate y BMP fueron destruidos durante el día.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23564









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (28 Nov 2022)

Vaya día para los nazis.
Los rusos liberan Spirne también, al este de Siversk.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No ha interpretado bien la frase, el castellano tiende a comerse los conceptos por darlos por sobreentendidos:
> "Cuando mas conozco AL RESTO, de los humanos, mas amo a mi perro".



Camarada, es muy conocida y sé interpretarla.


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Caí en la cuenta que la milonga del "buen salvaje" era una patraña cuando ví en un documental como los seráficos aborígenes australianos habian sido los responsable del exterminio de casi toda la fauna marsupial de Australia, luego observe con maligna satisfacción como el karma les habia pagado en la misma moneda cuando los britanos les habia hecho lo mismo a ellos.



Documental anglo, seguramente...


----------



## delhierro (28 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Eso no lo sabemos, puede que sea una táctica rusa, es más fácil destruir ese material en el Donbass, que a la izquierda del Dnieper.
> 
> El objetivo de Rusia es la desnazificacion y desmilitarizacion de Ucrania. No paran de morir nazis ucranianos (y de otros país) y casi no les queda material ex soviético ucraniano, están tirando de armamento ex soviético de otras repúblicas y de material OTAN.



De ser esa la intención , serian sumamente tontos ( hablo de los militares ) y no lo creo. Salvo cambiando el regimen, los rusos no podran impedir el rearme de lo que quede de Ucrania salvo continuando la guerra o al menos los ataques eternamente.

Ucrania tiene fronteras enormes con varios paises OTAN y ademas tiene puertos. Y occidente tiene la impresora y los yanquis si mantienne las fabricas de armamento dentro de sus fronteras.

Por lo tanque destruir el armamente no tiene sentido, salvo para ganar el terreno y mover la frontera, o para ganar la guerra. En cualquiera de los dos casos , destruyendo los puentes y aprovechando la falta de suministros para derrotar el ejercito en todo el este es infinitamente mejor estrategia. Entre otros cosas porque un ejercito sin suministros te causa menos bajas, y ademas tiende mucho más a la rendición.

La estrategia rusa en esta guerra, solo se comprende por una serie de acuerdos, negociaciones, y equilibrios para mantener flujos economicos y por lo tanto de pasta. Eso no quiere decir que empujando poco a poco no acaben ganando. Creo que es lo que pasara, pero les costara mucho más en hombres, el material lo pueden construir modernizado puesto que tienen las materias primas y las fabricas ( estan reabriendo o reacondicionando incluso algunas abandonadas ) necesarias.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Documental anglo, seguramente...



Español no era, a los españoles los sacas del flamenco y....


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Nov 2022)

La luz en Kiev se encenderá durante 2-3 horas dos veces al día.
/DTEK/
#Kiev

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## belisariocastrovilla (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menuda gansada. Los ingleses se acojonaban al ver un pabellón español en un buque. Les dimos por activa y por pasiva hasta en el carnet de identidad, y eso que en aquellos siglos ni existía. Si Nelson hubiese nacido en la misma época que Lezo, habría sido masacrado por el 'medio hombre'. Un tío nacido de la más mísera nada como Dº Blas, frente a un marino que provenía de la nobleza, acostumbrado a sedas y arrumacos desde su más tierna infancia. Más culto sí, seguro, pero frente a un marino hecho a si mismo proveniente del pueblo y sin nada tras de él más que su esfuerzo. Suerte tuvo Nelson de no poder enfrentarse por nacer un par de generaciones después.
> 
> Los españoles en el mar, llegamos a ser en la propaganda británica como Anibal para los romanos. Tanto miedo nos tenían.
> 
> Pero igual en parte tiene razón, y lo ingleses disponían fondos cristalinos al no saber ni por donde les podían atacar los españoles.



Lástima que la miopía de nuestros políticos y altos mandos militares de la época no llegaran a entender la importancia de los submarinos y los destructores, que diseñaron insignes marinos españoles. Con unas cuantas decenas de ellos y los también ausentes torpedos, los EEUU hubieran tenido que reescribir la historia del final del s XIX de otra forma

A lo largo de la historia sólo el mal liderazgo de la nación ha derrotado a los españoles y favorecido a sus enemigos









La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”


El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Nov 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informa que el 27 de noviembre más de 100 militares ucranianos, 8 vehículos blindados y 5 vehículos fueron destruidos en la estación de tren Moiseevka en la región de Dnipropetrovsk durante su transporte ferroviario. Los ataques fueron realizados por armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Nov 2022)

Después de la captura de Ozaryanovka por nuestras fuerzas los destacamentos enemigos se retiraron hacia el norte, a Zelenopolye. Sin embargo las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas también expulsaron a las tropas ucranianas de allí. El asalto al pueblo fue llevado a cabo por combatientes de Wagner.

Kurdyumovka es el siguiente en la lista. Aquí los "músicos" atacan al enemigo desde dos flancos: desde el sur, las unidades que tomaron el control de Ozaryanovka y desde el norte, desde el Zelenopolye liberado.

@epoddubny


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

BeeKillerMan dijo:


> Al final todo cuadra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente

*Los medios de comunicación franceses sobre el cambio de enfoque en la conducción de las operacoiones rusas: Al régimen de Kiev no le queda mucho tiempo*


https://topwar.ru/205867-francuzskoe-smi-ob-izmenenii-podhoda-k-provedeniju-rossijskoj-svo-kievskomu-rezhimu-ostalos-nedolgo.html


Hoy, 17:02
tr dee

Es obvio que *con la llegada del general Sergei Surovikin como comandante del Grupo Conjunto de Fuerzas en la zona del NOA, el enfoque de la realización de operaciones especiales ha cambiado seriamente.* En particular, esto se aplica a los *ataques a las infraestructuras energéticas, muy dolorosos para el régimen de Kiev.

Las "innovaciones" del mando ruso preocupan mucho a Occidente. Por ejemplo, la publicación francesa Reseau International, refiriéndose a las nuevas tácticas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, hace previsiones bastante desagradables sobre el futuro que le espera al régimen de Kiev* en un futuro próximo.

*Los expertos franceses subrayan que los ataques con misiles rusos tienen un fuerte efecto desmoralizador en las Fuerzas Armadas. Se notará especialmente con la llegada del frío.

Además, el "corte forzoso" de la electricidad complica seriamente a las autoridades ucranianas el envío de armas, municiones y refuerzos a la zona de combate. *Según los autores del artículo, *esto ya está empezando a afectar *a la eficacia de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

Sin embargo, el periódico afirma que existe otro factor de riesgo que supone una grave amenaza para el régimen del presidente Zelenskyy: se trata de que* el "interruptor" de la electricidad *en Ucrania sigue en manos del general Surovikin. En consecuencia, es probable que continúen los ataques con cohetes contra las infraestructuras.

*Al mismo tiempo, la población civil de Ucrania ya está harta de la guerra interminable, debido a la cual el nivel de vida de la población desciende constantemente, y ahora también tiene que quedarse sin electricidad. *La tensión interna, según los expertos franceses, crece día a día. El régimen de Kiev no da para mucho más, resumen los autores del artículo.

Cabe señalar que materiales de naturaleza similar aparecen sistemáticamente en la prensa occidental. Recuerdo exactamente cómo la prensa occidental, con referencia a los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses, exageraba el tema de que "Rusia tomará Kiev en 96 horas como máximo". Luego, la propia prensa occidental dio el material de bravuconería que el ejército ruso no había logrado.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


*Se muestran las consecuencias del impacto del fuego de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en las posiciones ucranianas en una de las plantaciones forestales.*
Hoy, 16: 55


https://topwar.ru/205866-ot-pozicij-vsu-v-lesoposadke-ostalos-pochti-goloe-pole-rezultat-raboty-rossijskoj-artillerii.html


tr dee






*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están utilizando activamente bosques y cinturones forestales, tratando de esconderse en ellos de los drones de reconocimiento y la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Como consecuencia, las plantaciones forestales se convierten en blanco de devastadores ataques de los cañones rusos, *convirtiéndose en un campo desprovisto de vegetación y arado con municiones a consecuencia de los incendios y el impacto de fragmentos.

*Se ha publicado en la red un vídeo que demuestra las consecuencias del trabajo de artillería sobre una de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el Donbass. La plantación forestal que ocultaba a las tropas ucranianas fue demolida por proyectiles junto con la ubicación de la unidad ucraniana. *Ahora hay un campo casi vacío, en el que se ven troncos de árboles cortados solitarios y material enemigo destruido.
*
La artillería ucraniana está tratando de romper el constante bombardeo ruso. En los últimos días, los analistas occidentales han registrado un fuerte aumento de su actividad, que, como se dijo, ha superado incluso la intensidad de los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.* Al mismo tiempo, se hace hincapié constantemente en el hecho de que los proyectiles y las armas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibieron de Occidente, cuyos arsenales no son ilimitados. Muchas publicaciones señalan la necesidad de una actitud ahorrativa con respecto al material, cuyo *consumo intensivo amenaza futuras entregas.

Según el Pentágono, los ucranianos disparan tan intensamente, creyendo erróneamente que los arsenales de municiones de Occidente son ilimitados.

Las consecuencias del impacto de fuego de la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en posiciones ucranianas en un bosque:*


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*La construcción de un sistema de defensa aérea multinivel de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la zona de operaciones especiales aumenta la eficiencia de interceptar varios objetivos, incluidas las municiones guiadas con precisión.*
Hoy, 16: 35


https://topwar.ru/205855-rossijskie-zrk-projavili-svoju-jeffektivnost-za-poslednij-mesjac-v-zone-svo.html


tr dee

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, *la efectividad de la operación de los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos está garantizada gracias a la batería mixta de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos (SAM) Buk-M3 y Buk-M2, que alcanzaron con éxito todos los previstos. objetivos y conservar todas sus características operativas. *Además, tienen excelentes características tácticas y técnicas y un alcance de ataque al objetivo de hasta 200 km.

*Así, tan solo en el último mes, en el transcurso de un operativo especial, las tropas del Distrito Militar Central (CMD) involucradas en el operativo especial lograron derribar infinidad sistemas de ataque aéreo, como vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAVs) , proyectiles de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS (MLRS), así como misiles balísticos "Tochka-U", sistemas de misiles tácticos de producción soviética. *Todo esto hizo posible evitar bajas civiles, así como garantizar la protección de la infraestructura civil crítica del país, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en un comunicado.

Cabe señalar que todo el personal de la batería recibió premios (medallas de Zhukov, Suvorov y la medalla "Por Coraje"), por acciones valientes y desinteresadas para garantizar la protección del espacio aéreo en el área de responsabilidad de unidades de defensa aérea del Distrito Militar Central.

Recuerde que ayer las Fuerzas Armadas de RF destruyeron un depósito de municiones para HIMARS MLRS cerca de Dnepropetrovsk. Había más de 100 proyectiles de este tipo. Además, gracias a los esfuerzos de los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos, fue posible interceptar un proyectil de artillería guiado Excallibur en el territorio del país (región de Sumy). También en vísperas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, repelieron un ataque de HIMARS ucraniano cerca del pueblo de Mirnoye cerca de Kherson. La construcción de un sistema de defensa aérea multinivel de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la zona de operaciones especiales aumenta la eficiencia de interceptar varios objetivos.


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> EL no quiero ser una pesadilla, pero aquí y en China o EE.UU. y ya no digamos en la Rusia del zar, el saltarse la ley te lleva a la cárcel... y lo mismo da que esa ley sea buena o mala, o sea correcta o incorrecta, ES LA LEY... así que si te la saltas te lleva a la cárcel y decir que eso es justo o injusto no parece correcto, es simplemente LO QUE OCURRE cuando te saltas la ley...
> 
> Y sí, hay países como España en el que si te saltas la ley, lo decía Peret, un viejo cantante gitano, y has robado una gallina de allí no te sacan casi, si no eres un tipo con condiciones especiales, ahora si robas cienes de millones... eso sí, si eres Catalan y has puesto un referendum ilegal, pagado nadie sabe cómo y te vas por europa te puede determinar como preso político y en España hasta te pueden indultar y cambiar la ley...
> 
> ...



aqui somos de saltarnos mas el regimen masna


----------



## MagicPep (28 Nov 2022)

> *Guerra Ucrania Rusia | Moscú pospone "unilateralmente" la reunión con EEUU sobre armas nucleares en El Cairo*
> *Ambos países habían quedado en abordar el desarme nuclear en el 29 de noviembre al 6 de diciembre en el marco de la comisión bilateral sobre Tratado Nuevo START o START III que tendría lugar en El Cairo. De momento, no se celebrará*
> 
> 
> ...



Guerra Ucrania Rusia | Moscú pospone "unilateralmente" la reunión con EEUU sobre armas nucleares

ahi que se vea quien manda


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



jo parecen una banda de ps....................


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Estos se van a arreglar el paro rápido y sin fentanilo ni mierdas, más barato.



no se yo mañana ultimo madrugon año, no vuelvo a currar hasta el 2 de enero


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> Totalmente
> 
> *Los medios de comunicación franceses sobre el cambio de enfoque en la conducción de las operacoiones rusas: Al régimen de Kiev no le queda mucho tiempo*
> 
> ...



parecen imagenes de la primera guerra


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> parecen imagenes de la primera guerra



totalmente
comparación de la vida de primera línea:
hasta el 00:32 trincheras ukras, despues, los ruskis:



edicion:


https://topwar.ru/205803-utopajuschie-v-grjazi-ukrainskie-boeviki-i-obustroennyj-byt-rossijskih-soldat.html


tr dee

Debido a las fuertes lluvias, las posiciones de la infantería se convirtieron en sumideros de agua, agua-nieve y barro. Mientras los ucranianos se dan “baños de barro”, los soldados rusos sirven cómodamente en trincheras y refugios bien equipados.

*Están apareciendo en la red videos de la dura vida de los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, obligados a mantener posiciones hasta las rodillas en el agua y 'descansar' en ella. La propaganda ucraniana está tratando de dar a las dificultades del servicio un aspecto heroico*, comparando las dificultades actuales con la vida de los soldados de la Entente durante la prolongada batalla por Verdún, que tuvo lugar en la Primera Guerra Mundial.

Al mismo tiempo, se están publicando imágenes de las posiciones rusas equipadas. Los soldados, por su cuenta, cavaron una caseta en los cruces de trincheras, recortaron sus paredes y piso con cajas de municiones, instalaron una "cocina de barriga", y colocaron a lo lejos una carpa con un generador, donde acuden a ducharse y bañarse. .

La situación cotidiana en la línea del frente depende principalmente del deseo de los propios soldados de mejorar sus vidas en las condiciones ya difíciles del frente. Si el oficial también se ocupa de su personal, buscando el equipo necesario, el mismo generador, la vida del personal militar se simplifica enormemente. Y llamar a los holgazanes ucranianos que se ahogan en el barro "héroes de Verdún" es encubrir su ociosidad. Nadie para los soldados se ocupará de la disposición de sus posiciones, ni el "Tío Sam" ni los "socios" europeos.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Los soldados sovieticos eran aguerridos: fueran lo de donde fueran: vaya mierda de siglo el 21


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## HelpAviation (28 Nov 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> A ver si me salen la cuentas
> Incluso con las perdidas diversas durante las últimas 2 décadas debieran quedar generaciones de al menos 250000 jóvenes/año en la edad de 20 a 30 años
> eso serian unos 125000 varones, de los que asumiendo que 25000sean inútiles al servicio, deberían quedar a principios del inicio de hostilidades sobre un millón de jóvenes entre los 20 y los 30 años, y algo menos entre los 30 y 40, casi 2 millones de carne de cañón, que no puede haberse acabado tan rápido por barato que la vendan, como para tener que tirar de mujeres y niños
> hay que asumir que de esos 2 millones de movilizables una parte ha huido sea a Uropa o Rusia. ¿500000?
> ...



Ya están llamando a filas a mujeres y niños?


----------



## Argentium (28 Nov 2022)

Muy preocupante 
*España recortará las subvenciones a los carburantes para centrarse en las rentas bajas*
16:11 || 28/11/2022


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (28 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Donde yo vivo, el PP lleva 35 años gobernando.
> Créeme, el PP es igual que la PSOE



Es la ilusión de creer que tienes la libertad de elegir. 




Pasa lo mismo con muchos productos o marcas comerciales. Y con las mujeres, que son todas iguales...  

Por ejemplo, un clásico es que te quieran vender un modelo de algo, por ejemplo una televisión, por 400 euros por ejemplo. Entonces te ponen al lado un par de modelos tope de gama con sonido ultra envolvente 5D y coloración automática de gamusinos por 2000 euros, y otro modelo mierdoso marca Hernández Mancha por 40 euros (@Seronoser tuvo un puntazo, jejeje). Así que "eliges" de forma meditada y racional el modelo normal de 400 euros que te querían vender desde un principio...


----------



## delhierro (28 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Muy preocupante
> *España recortará las subvenciones a los carburantes para centrarse en las rentas bajas*
> 16:11 || 28/11/2022



¿ porque es preocupante ? Como bien te pueden explicar los liberales del foro las subvenciones son agentes comunistas. El que quiera conducir que pague la gasolina , es el mercado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Nov 2022)

Denis Pushilin hizo una serie de declaraciones sobre el frente de Donetsk. Según él, las batallas por Maryinka ya están en el centro del asentamiento. Pushilin también confirmó la información sobre los éxitos en la ofensiva de nuestras fuerzas en las cercanías de Artemovsk: la situación está cerca del cerco de la ciudad.

@epoddubny


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Nov 2022)

Un soldado ruso junto a un T-64BV inutilizado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la zona de Svatovsky.

Fuente: @Ugolok_Sitha

@anna_noticias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *WASHINGTON (Reuters) - El Pentágono está considerando una propuesta de Boeing para suministrar a Ucrania
> bombas de precisión pequeñas y baratas instaladas en cohetes abundantemente disponibles, lo que permitiría
> a Kiev atacar muy por detrás de las líneas rusas mientras Occidente lucha por satisfacer la demanda de más armas. *
> _*Los inventarios de EE. UU. y sus aliados se están reduciendo, y Ucrania enfrenta una necesidad cada vez mayor
> ...



40.000 dólares cada una, hasta 150km excedente de Afganistán.


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ porque es preocupante ? Como bien te pueden explicar los liberales del foro las subvenciones son agentes comunistas. El que quiera conducir que pague la gasolina , es el mercado.



¿y si conduces pa currar y vas justx?
sin acritú


----------



## Elimina (28 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 40.000 dólares cada una, hasta 150km excedente de Afganistán.



Un pisito.


----------



## Dado8 (28 Nov 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Después del partido con Marruecos se lío parda…



Jopeta, pensé que era un rollo anti otan o lucha obrera. Me he quedado sin palabras, no sé ni que dicer.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Temeraria afirmación cuando no conoces una puta mierda sobre mi persona.



Lo demuestras en el foro, si estuvieras bien contigo mismo no necesitarías odiar a nadie porque piense de manera distinta, sin embargo, te sientes atacado por ello, lo que habla muy claro sobre lo mal que te sientes


----------



## Peineto (28 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no se yo mañana ultimo madrugon año, no vuelvo a currar hasta el 2 de enero



Insensato. Vacaciones, vicio y holganza destructores de P.I.B. nacional.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ porque es preocupante ? Como bien te pueden explicar los liberales del foro las subvenciones son agentes comunistas. El que quiera conducir que pague la gasolina , es el mercado.



Que es una renta baja? Si son aquellos que cobran menos de 19.000 pavos, poco coche van a usar. Deberían quitar las subvenciones y tambien quitar mucha fiscalidad a los carburantes.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (28 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cierro el chiringuito con una canción que fue dedicado a la revolución de los claveles en Portugal, *la dedico a todos los soldados del Donbass*, mañana sera otro dia y más frio que hoy pero menos que el próximo, parece.
> 
> Buenas noches.



Merece la pena dedicarle tres minutos a escuchar esta canción. Sobre los que tienen que ir a la guerra a luchar por la causa de nadie.

"Dolores la plañidera"

Dice que corrían los tiempos del hambre
y del sabor rancio de la guerra
de malpenar trabajando la tierra
de semanas de siega
y domingos de baile...


----------



## crocodile (28 Nov 2022)

El estruendo de la artillería de Artemovsk se escucha en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk.

Aparentemente, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF decidieron ir a Chasov Yar, lo que obligaría a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a abandonar automáticamente Artemovsk (Bakhmut) y Soledar. Al sur de Artemovsk, donde se está destrozando la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, hace especialmente CALOR hoy.

❕Los problemas más importantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (que adquieren proporciones catastróficas) en Artemovsk (Bajmut):

— falta de vehículos blindados.
- Falta de refuerzos.
— nivel extremadamente bajo de apoyo médico.

@vorposte


----------



## crocodile (28 Nov 2022)

Las luces en Kyiv se encenderán durante 2-3 horas dos veces al día — DTEK

La compañía dijo que deberían reducir el 60% del consumo de energía de Kyiv e instó a los ciudadanos a reducir el consumo de electricidad tanto como sea posible.

@vorposte


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (28 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de siempre, Marroquies a lo suyo. Ganaron un partido en el Mundial y disturbios en distintas ciudades Belgas y de Paises Bajos....pero vamos, como si necesitaran una excusa para liarla. Europa está en declive y ya ha llegado a un punto sin retorno....perdón no, quería decir que la inmigración desmedida es maravillosa y viene a pagarnos las pensiones a todos.
> Luego a dar lecciones a otros paises y tenemos a Borrell hablando de jardines y junglas para criticar a los paises que no sean de su cuerda durante el conflicto Ruso....cuando Europa ya parece la selva y hay muchos ciudadanos con miedo a salir por la noche de casa (o incluso durante el día) en barrios donde han vivido toda la vida. Actualmente de Europa ya solo queda el nombre, pero cada vez se diferencia menos de paises del tercer mundo, porque cada vez hay menos Europeos.





España1 dijo:


> Unos buenos belgas del siglo XIX habrían hecho llaveros con esos morenos…
> Para lo que ha quedado occidente, lgtbi y demás



No podría faltar el off topic diario, donde los memés y fijaciones obsesivas que el "pensamiento" neo-nazi se deslizan , volcando su simplista agenda “regre”, para inocular una útil (para las élites del capitalismo) cortina de humo intoxicadora, desviando la atención y apuntado a presuntos culpables de problemas que tienen una raíz bien distinta, encubriendo así a sus amos de siempre: el poder económico.

Pues estos marroquís ha debido inspirarse en el ejemplo que les hemos dado, los superiores europeos blancos y cristianos (y los latinos herederos de nuestra “raza”):

Disturbios entre “hooligans” españoles




Disturbios entre “hooligans” ingleses en Mallorca




Disturbios entre “hooligans s ingleses y alemanes en Sevilla




Disturbios entre “hooligans" rusos


Disturbios entre “hooligans argentinos y mejicanos en Qatar


No, ninguno de estos ejemplos es de una lucha obrera reivindicativa de derechos. Pero nadie, sin embargo saca conclusiones condescendientes de salvajismo civilizatorio/ religioso de los protagonistas.

Es reconocido que el fútbol es uno de los caldos de cultivo favoritos para las más cutres expresiones de la violencia gratuita. Y por ello el capital y los nacionalismos suelen tener allí su mejor reservorio de descerebrados, hibernados, para cuando haya que alimentar sus batallones de neonazis, según necesite echar mano de "intelectuales" mamporreros.

Es el caso de los equipos de fútbol ucranianos, cuyos ultras fueron los responsable de la matanza de los sindicatos de Odesa, y el germen de los batallones de criminales tipo Azov.

Lo cierto es que el declive de occidente es real, pero tiene su origen en la apuesta fallida del capitalismo por un crecimiento universal infinito, donde la tecnología e innovación nos traerían tantos recursos energéticos, y de todo tipo, como que se necesitasen. Al no ser esto posible, la tarta no crece y vuelan los cuchillos para ver quién se queda con lo que queda de pastel.

Y es por eso que, en los últimos años, cuando empiezan a ser conscientes que no pueden cumplir sus promesas, y el pueblo se les puede revolver por la frustración de haber abrazado un sistema que ya no les responde , las élites capitalistas han vuelto a abrir la jaula y a dar alas (financiación y medios de propaganda) a la ultraderecha. De esta manera tratan, por un lado, meter en cintura los movimientos populares de base, y por otro lado, rescatar la rancia estrategia de crear cortinas de humo mediante chivos expiatorios y elementos “satánicos”, que faciliten encubrir el colapso del sistema, y achaquen las propias vergüenzas y contradicciones a terceros, de manera que no se cuestione el sistema en sí mismo,

Antes se ensañaron con los judíos y los rojos; ahora amplían/cambian sus soflamas , imputando, entre otros sospechosos habituales, a la inmigración, o a Pútin, o a ambos (según las manías personales), la causa última de los males de nuestra sociedad, cuando la causa es que el motor el sueño desarrollista se ha gripado, y no hay forma de volver a ponerlo en marcha.


----------



## crocodile (28 Nov 2022)

❗ Se reporta despegue de 20 bombarderos estratégicos rusos hacia Ucrania con misiles. El área posicional supuestamente está en el área del Mar Caspio, y la salva de misiles será de al menos 100 misiles Kh-101 y Kh-555.

@vorposte


----------



## crocodile (28 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> No podría faltar el off topic diario, donde los menes y fijaciones obsesivas que el "pensamiento" neo-nazis, vuelca su simplista agenda “regre”, para inocular una útil (para las élites del capitalismo) cortina de humo intoxicadora.
> 
> Pues estos marroquís ha debido inspirarse en el ejemplo que les hemos dado, los superiores europeos blancos y cristianos (y los latinos herederos de nuestra “raza”):
> 
> ...



Mire usted, si no quiere ver la sustitución étnica en Europa vaya al oculista, si se niega a ver qué hay ya zonas musulmanas en Europa en las que la policía ni entra poco ha viajado usted.
Y ya estoy hasta los C. De que se acuse de nazis a los que decimos la realidad.
Usted es un Instrumento más del globalismo patrocinado por USA/OTAN.
Vergüenza debería darle


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Sobre el impacto de los ataques a la infraestructura energética de Ucrania en la logística de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas

Con el inicio de los ataques masivos con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra la infraestructura energética de Ucrania, comenzaron los problemas con el transporte de la carga militar: la causa fueron los cortes de energía, que complicaron el funcionamiento de las locomotoras eléctricas. Las autoridades ya han prometido solucionar el problema aumentando el uso de locomotoras diésel.

¿Pero hasta qué punto son realistas esos planes? Para ello, es necesario analizar el estado de la industria y el transporte ferroviario en el país.

▪ En 2018, la flota de tracción ucraniana incluía:

➖1628 locomotoras eléctricas de línea principal,
➖680 locomotoras diésel de línea principal,
➖1258 locomotoras diésel de maniobras.

Todos ellos no eran nuevos y requerían reparaciones en mayor o menor medida.

▪ Al comienzo de la USO, Ucrania sólo poseía unas 250 locomotoras diésel de línea principal en buen estado de funcionamiento, que además estaban muy desgastadas. Ahora hay incluso menos: los trabajadores ferroviarios ucranianos perdieron locomotoras diesel en Popasna, Mykolayiv y Polohy durante las hostilidades.

▪ El declive general de la economía del país y el descenso del tráfico de mercancías, han liberado una parte importante de las locomotoras diésel para las necesidades militares. Pero aún son insuficientes para abastecer simultáneamente a las AFU, el suministro de combustible y el transporte de grano.

▪ La situación se agrava por la necesidad de utilizar locomotoras diésel para el tráfico nacional de pasajeros. Se debe a las paradas de las locomotoras eléctricas de la línea principal en las rutas debido a la pérdida de tensión en la red tras el impacto de los misiles.

▪ Si el bombardeo sistemático continúa, el sistema energético unificado ucraniano podría colapsar, haciendo imposible el uso de locomotoras eléctricas. En ese caso, las autoridades se verían obligadas a interrumpir por completo el tráfico de pasajeros y a utilizar exclusivamente locomotoras diésel para abastecer el frente.

Salvo que incluso esas medidas forzadas no podrán remediar totalmente la situación debido a otros problemas graves:

La conversión de los suministros militares a las locomotoras diésel reduciría gravemente el ritmo y el volumen de las entregas de mercancías al frente debido a su menor capacidad media en comparación con las locomotoras eléctricas. También se agravará el problema de la escasez de gasóleo.

Los ferrocarriles ucranianos utilizan principalmente locomotoras diésel 2TE-116, 2TE10m y 2TE10u producidas en la fábrica de locomotoras de Luhansk. Con el inicio de la SSO, las autoridades de Kiev han perdido la capacidad de obtener piezas originales incluso a través de los anteriores planes "grises".

La falta de suministro eléctrico estable afectará al funcionamiento de toda la infraestructura ferroviaria: el bloqueo de la vía, la señalización de las locomotoras y las agujas no funcionarán. También habrá dificultades con las reparaciones de las locomotoras.

Por el momento, el sistema energético ucraniano no ha sufrido ningún daño crítico que obligue a las autoridades a cambiar completamente el suministro militar a las locomotoras diésel. Pero ese momento llegará, en cualquier caso, cuando continúen los ataques con misiles y el efecto acumulativo que han causado.

Y, efectivamente, complicará seriamente la logística de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗ Se reporta despegue de 20 bombarderos estratégicos rusos hacia Ucrania con misiles. El área posicional supuestamente está en el área del Mar Caspio, y la salva de misiles será de al menos 100 misiles Kh-101 y Kh-555.
> 
> @vorposte



_Posiblemente van a saludar a la reunión de ministros de la OTAN en Rumania. Creo que era hoy y mañana._


----------



## crocodile (28 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ porque es preocupante ? Como bien te pueden explicar los liberales del foro las subvenciones son agentes comunistas. El que quiera conducir que pague la gasolina , es el mercado.



Y los que vivimos del transporte que hacemos ?


----------



## Elimina (28 Nov 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


>



Pues vaya tonticos. ¿A qué han ido allí? Sin tele ni nada.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Una petición para prohibir la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa en Ucrania ha recogido las 25.000 firmas necesarias, según ha declarado su promotor, el diputado nazi Oleksiy Honcharenko.
Ahora tiene que ser considerado por Zelenskyy.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (28 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Pues estos marroquís ha debido inspirarse en el ejemplo que les hemos dado, los superiores europeos blancos y cristianos (y los latinos herederos de nuestra “raza”)



Paso de leerme todo que veo que eres un enfermo. Si cometen delitos (lo hicieron también en el anterior mundial por ganar un partido) pues nunca tienen culpa, porque al contrario que los Europeos que todos son malvados, ellos son todos seres de luz y si realizan disturbios por cosas nimias......no tienen ninguna culpa, porque todo es culpa de "los europeos blancos y cristianos" Hay que estar enfermo de verdad para que los disturbios los realicen de una determinada nacionalidad y además fuera de sus paises de orígen (yo no me voy a otro pais y en lugar de agradecer todo lo que me están dando, trabajo, una vida digna, me dedico a quemar coches y a realizar disturbios incluso por una victoria en un simple partido contra su selección en su propio país....y luego culpo a ese país y a los europeos blancos cristianos como haces tú metiendo incluso a la religión) El problema es cuando los comportamientos violentos juntandose en grupos grandes no son la excepción, si no que se vuelven algo habitual. Tienes docenas de videos en las redes, puedes escoger el país Europeo que más te guste....si te gusta alguno.

Ale, enfermo al ignore. Que odio le tienes a los europeos blancos y cristianos como los llamas tú....miedo me da si algún día llegas a Europa (hacerte pasar por uno no te convierte en Europeo)

Todos a sancionar o se sanciona a quien no sancione.

*La UE castigará la evasión de las sanciones adoptadas por el bloque*
El Consejo de la Unión Europea (UE) adoptó este lunes por unanimidad la decisión de añadir la evasión de sanciones o *medidas restrictivas a la lista de crímenes* en todo el bloque, anunció la institución en una nota oficial.

El paso facilitaría la acción de añadir personas y entidades de países fuera de la UE a las listas de sanciones establecidas para castigar acciones como la *invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia*.

Además, permitirá establecer un* estándar en la interpretación *y aplicación de las sanciones de la UE para todos los miembros del bloque.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

División del régimen de Kiev: "Klitschko vs Zelensky".
Los medios de comunicación alemanes informan sobre el conflicto en el seno de la dirección de Ucrania.

_"Desde el estallido de las hostilidades en Kiev, ha habido una regla tácita de que mientras haya una guerra en el país, las luchas políticas internas deben pasar a un segundo plano. Este consenso ha sido anulado por el Presidente Zelensky. El ex actor ha reprendido públicamente a las autoridades de Kiev y personalmente al alcalde Vitaliy Klitschko. Esto fue precedido por un ataque con misiles rusos contra el sistema de suministro de energía de la capital y otras regiones, que provocó cortes masivos de energía en prácticamente toda Ucrania. Al hacerlo, Zelensky sólo eligió Kiev para una reprimenda pública. Esperaba que la alcaldía tuviera un mejor desempeño. Aunque no dio ningún nombre, es obvio que se refería a Klitschko"_, señaló el medio alemán









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mire usted, si no quiere ver la sustitución étnica en Europa vaya al oculista, si se niega a ver qué hay ya zonas musulmanas en Europa en las que la policía ni entra poco ha viajado usted.
> Y ya estoy hasta los C. De que se acuse de nazis a los que decimos la realidad.
> Usted es un Instrumento más del globalismo patrocinado por USA/OTAN.
> Vergüenza debería darle



Muchas contradicciones, valoraciones superficiales y afirmaciones p.m.h.m. en pocas líneas. mi querido amigo.


----------



## coscorron (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗ Se reporta despegue de 20 bombarderos estratégicos rusos hacia Ucrania con misiles. El área posicional supuestamente está en el área del Mar Caspio, y la salva de misiles será de al menos 100 misiles Kh-101 y Kh-555.
> 
> @vorposte



Imposible porque ya se les han acabado los misiles por lo menos diez veces ...


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Los puestos de control de indestructibilidad aplastan la psique de los pacíficos ucranianos
En Ucrania se ha publicitado ampliamente la apertura de "puntos indestructibles", donde, supuestamente, el común de los mortales puede calentarse y recargar sus teléfonos. El único problema es que no tienen electricidad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y los que vivimos del transporte que hacemos ?



al paro hacerte politico y ganar las proximas elecciones locales o hacerte bandolero cagando leches


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Información importante.
El canal del excelente recurso Lost Armour t.me/lostarmour sobre pérdidas de vehículos blindados ha sido hackeado y se están publicando allí esquemas fraudulentos. Por favor, tenga cuidado. No transfiera ningún dinero a nadie allí. Es una estafa. Espero que los autores puedan recuperar el control del canal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗ Se reporta despegue de 20 bombarderos estratégicos rusos hacia Ucrania con misiles. El área posicional supuestamente está en el área del Mar Caspio, y la salva de misiles será de al menos 100 misiles Kh-101 y Kh-555.
> 
> @vorposte



se viene wapo. si son venerables Tu-95 que cargan la de dios espera una noche peciossita
Si se animan las Buyan M del mar negro con sus Kalibr, ni le cuento.
y como ni hay dos sin tres, pongamos unos geranios + iskander desde la madre rusia.

no da puntada sin hilo el calvo. mas frío mas hielo más bofetadas

veremos


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Rovno vuelve a estar sin electricidad. Los apagones se deben a la sobrecarga de la red eléctrica y a los accidentes que se producen tras las huelgas. Como se puede ver, los problemas tras las huelgas del 23 de noviembre son en cascada y de larga duración.

También cabe destacar que el Gauleiter de Mykolaiv ha "tranquilizado" hoy a los residentes diciendo que no sabe cuándo será posible restablecer el suministro de agua de la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (28 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Antes se ensañaron con los judíos y los rojos; ahora amplían/cambian sus soflamas , imputando, entre otros sospechosos habituales, a la inmigración, o a Pútin, o a ambos (según las manías personales), la causa última de los males de nuestra sociedad, cuando la causa es que el motor el sueño desarrollista se ha gripado, y no hay forma de volver a ponerlo en marcha.



La trola de la infinitud de la tarta ha calado hondo. Todo lo que está por venir obtiene su potencial destructivo del mismo factor: la naturaleza humana. Se manifiesta de muchas formas: egoismo, corrupción o simple estupidez, pero en el fondo todo se reduce a una sola cosa: nuestra persistente y auto destructiva resistencia a actuar por el bien colectivo.

Coño ... los de No Mires Arriba lo explicaron perfectamente y no creo que nos espere algo mucho mejor. Esa escenas de la presidenta en el mitin diciendo a las masas que el meteorito es una conspiración de los demócratas para quitarles la libertad no tiene precio ....


----------



## coscorron (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y los que vivimos del transporte que hacemos ?



Esa me la se ... Tienes que decir "Jodete Putín" tres veces e ya esta arreglao todo ... O sea que para Navidades me suben el precio de la gasólina 20 cts pero no subirá la inflación porque como esos 20 cts eran subvenciones ya estan descontados en la inflación mensual. Va a quedar muy chulo el IPC de la cuesta de Enero. Todos tenemos claro ya quienes van a seguir disfrutando de la rebaja y lo que harán comprando gasólina en bidones y vendiendola después con descuento ... Va a estar chulo y divertido.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

40.000 moldavos salen a protestar en Chisinau

Maia Sandu los condena a un invierno frío y hambriento y este es el resultado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Sobre las perspectivas del suministro energético de Kiev.

"Por orden de Ukrenergo, tenemos que reducir el 60% de la capacidad de consumo de Kiev. El suministro de luz a las infraestructuras críticas requiere un 58% de electricidad. Sólo el 42% de la electricidad está disponible para abastecer a los consumidores domésticos. Hacemos todo lo posible para dar luz a cada cliente durante 2 ó 3 horas al día" (c) DTEK









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## juanmanuel (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los pueblos son un derroche de medios y un nido de catetos sádicos, habría que evacuar la mayoria y volarlos.



 
Cantidad de municipios en España 8131, poblacion 47.330.000 (2021)
Cantidad de municuipios Brasil 5570, poblacion 214.000.000 (2021)
Sin decirlo tan a lo bestia, pero razon no le falta.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Nov 2022)

Si, pues fíjate, a -1ºC en Kiev y tu héroe en camiseta, debe de gastarse toda la electricidad en calefacción, recuerdo que la temperatura idónea para ir en camiseta en casa va de los 20ºC para arriba.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Cadáveres y restos de soldados de las AFU en Artemivsk.
En cuanto a las conversaciones sobre un cerco operativo. Para lograr un verdadero cerco operativo de Artemivsk es necesario que el ataque de nuestras tropas al sur de Artemivsk, que ahora se está desarrollando con éxito, llegue a Chasov Yar, lo que afectará inmediatamente a la posición de las tropas enemigas no sólo en Artemivsk, sino también en Krasnaya Hora y Soledar.
Las próximas batallas por Opytne y Klescheyevka son de gran importancia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Imagenes en el enlace_


----------



## kelden (28 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Muy preocupante
> *España recortará las subvenciones a los carburantes para centrarse en las rentas bajas*
> 16:11 || 28/11/2022



Por qué es preocupante? A ti te parece normal que Floren eche gasofa a la vez que tu y le descuenten lo mismo? Dicen que el dinero y los cojones están para las ocasiones .... pues que se note.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los pueblos son un derroche de medios y un nido de catetos sádicos, habría que evacuar la mayoria y volarlos.



Ceaușescu aprobaría este post


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si, pues fíjate, a -1ºC en Kiev y tu héroe en camiseta, debe de gastarse toda la electricidad en calefacción, recuerdo que la temperatura idónea para ir en camiseta en casa va de los 20ºC para arriba.



_Está en camiseta para hacerse la “afoto”, si no hay fotógrafos seguro que se pone una rebequita.

Además que con todo lo que se mete porque para dormir tomará algunas pastillas y las pastillas para ponerse cachas y algo más, seguro que tiene el termostato corporal estropeado._


----------



## Argentium (28 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Nadie mejor que nuestro amigo de Bera para situarnos al respecto:



Muy interesante lo que cuentan sobre las condiciones de explotación laboral de los trabajadores del gigante Foxconn, EXPLOTACIÓN DE LOS TRABAJADORES, repito, en un país donde su gobierno, ante todo esto mira para otro lado, un gobierno COMUNISTA que reprime violentamente las protestas de los trabajadores explotados, donde la empresa, que tiene 40 plantas en China miente y engaña a sus trabajadores con artilugios propios de los esclavistas americanos sureños, @ZHU DE no me cuentes nada, no se puede tapar el sol con un dedo, son tan hdlgp como el más salvaje y corrupto de los países "capitalistas" del... TERCER MUNDO, el video imprescindible.


----------



## arriondas (28 Nov 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Es la ilusión de creer que tienes la libertad de elegir.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275546
> 
> ...



En el fondo, la libertad no deja de ser una ilusión, ilusión propia de esta sociedad buenista e infantilizada. Existen muchos factores que condicionan nuestras elecciones y decisiones, que van desde toda clase de estrategias muy estudiadas hasta nuestras propias capacidades (sean estas económicas, sociales, etc)


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (28 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> ¿y si conduces pa currar y vas justx?
> sin acritú



Pues a subir los precios, claro. Que la ley de la cadena de transporte se cumpla, y "los consumidores" pasemos a encajar sin anestesia la verdad de lo que costosa que es la energía, coste que hasta ahora se mantenía artificialmente bajo, pero que gracias a la pedagogía de Putin, que ha sido capaz ilustrarnos lo equivocados que estábamos, vamos aprendiendo.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Los desarrolladores del simulador militar ARMA 3 han declarado que pretenden combatir el hecho de que las imágenes de su juego se hagan pasar sistemáticamente por imágenes de combates del mundo real.

_Aunque es halagador que Arma 3 simule con tanto realismo los conflictos militares modernos, odiamos que se pueda confundir con imágenes de combate de la vida real y se utilice como propaganda militar", dijo Bohemia Interactive en un comunicado. - Esto ya ha sucedido en el pasado (supuestamente, vídeos de Arma 3 en los que se mostraban conflictos en Afganistán, Siria, Palestina e incluso entre India y Pakistán), pero ahora este contenido ha cobrado fuerza a la luz de los acontecimientos actuales.
Hemos intentado combatir estos contenidos etiquetando estos vídeos en varias plataformas, pero esto es muy poco efectivo. Por cada vídeo eliminado, se suben diez más cada día._

En el caso de la guerra en Ucrania, los intentos de hacer pasar imágenes de ARMA 3 como imágenes de combate se produjeron con regularidad tanto en el lado ucraniano como en el nuestro, pero en el lado ucraniano la profundidad de la penetración fue más fuerte, ya que allí las imágenes de ARMA se mostraron en la televisión central y se comentaron con toda seriedad.

Bueno, los desarrolladores están haciendo el ridículo, para ellos todas estas historias son esencialmente publicidad gratuita, señalando el buen realismo de los gráficos de su juego.

También cabe destacar que el simulador de aviación de DCS fue visto haciendo lo mismo varias veces, especialmente durante la construcción de la historia del Fantasma de Kiev.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso ha lanzado una ofensiva en la región de Kharkiv y está atacando activamente en Donbas - lo principal de un resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las tropas rusas han pasado a la ofensiva en las direcciones de Limansky y Kupiansky.
▪ El ejército ruso sigue asaltando las direcciones de Bakhmut (Artemivsk) y Avdeevka. Se están defendiendo Kupyansk, Zaporizhzhya, Kryvorizhzhya y Kherson.
▪ Se mantiene la amenaza de ataques con misiles a infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas mantienen en espera un grupo aéreo y buques capaces de transportar misiles de crucero.
▪ El ejército ruso ha llevado a cabo unos 10 ataques de bombardeo con MLRS.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dañaron un puente ferroviario cerca de Starobohdanivka, en la región de Zaporizhzhya.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## juanmanuel (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Se ha vuelto usted a definir. Una vez más. Menudo personaje de opereta siniestra es. Y tiene el mismo sentir que los cabrones que asolan el mundo. Ellos piensan de igual forma respecto del amor al prójimo.



No se lo tome tan en serio. Creo que hay un % de opinion otro% de sarcasmo y otro de exceso.


----------



## Argentium (28 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Muy preocupante
> *España recortará las subvenciones a los carburantes para centrarse en las rentas bajas*
> 
> Por qué es preocupante? A ti te parece normal que Floren eche gasofa a la vez que tu y le descuenten lo mismo? Dicen que el dinero y los cojones están para las ocasiones .... pues que se note.



Porque lo ÚNICO concreto que va a pasar, seguramente, es que quitaran el subsidio de los 0,20€ por litro y eso jode a muchísima gente trabajadora, y sobre todo a los transportistas, y sigue habiendo 21.500 millones de euros en políticas feministas y ahora la "gran preocupación" es que salga la ley trans, impulsada por la parte del Gobierno de la ley del "no es no", estamos apañados, saludos.


----------



## Malevich (28 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ceaușescu aprobaría este post




La Sistematización....


----------



## arriondas (28 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si, pues fíjate, a -1ºC en Kiev y tu héroe en camiseta, debe de gastarse toda la electricidad en calefacción, recuerdo que la temperatura idónea para ir en camiseta en casa va de los 20ºC para arriba.



Entre la calefacción y lo que lleva encima, frio desde luego que no pasa el chiquitín...


----------



## Honkler (28 Nov 2022)

Al final tanto criticar la táctica rusa y, sin apenas arriesgar, está llevando a ucrania a la debacle. Así, a lo tonto.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Se ha vuelto usted a definir. Una vez más. Menudo personaje de opereta siniestra es. Y tiene el mismo sentir que los cabrones que asolan el mundo. Ellos piensan de igual forma respecto del amor al prójimo.



¿Pero no comprende de que eso en un mito creado por la literatura de esa época? no existe el amor al prójimo como principio universal, la gente dice amarlo o no lo mismo que dice creer en tal dios o no, para no buscarse problemas con sus vecinos.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Otro civil murió como resultado del bombardeo nocturno de Donetsk. Hoy la ciudad fue bombardeada con MLRS y artillería de 155 mm.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

En la reunión informativa nocturna, el Estado Mayor de las AFU decidió, como excepción, ignorar la retirada de las AFU al sur de Artemivsk y la pérdida de cuatro asentamientos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Nov 2022)

Imaginaros, es mucho imaginar pero bueno, que estáis hasta las narices de barro en una trinchera durante 2 semanas, esperando como loco la rotación y a ser posible volver a ver la familia.

Os dan la rotación y un permiso para ir a ver la familia y lo que veis es una casa sin calefacción, electricidad y agua ¿Eso no os haría preguntar por que lucháis? Sin una retaguardia amistosa y confortable, todo el país es un frente y no hay rotaciones que valgan.

Lo siento por los ucranianos pero eso se van a encontrar, hasta llegar confundir su hogar con el frente.


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los puestos de control de indestructibilidad aplastan la psique de los pacíficos ucranianos
> En Ucrania se ha publicitado ampliamente la apertura de "puntos indestructibles", donde, supuestamente, el común de los mortales puede calentarse y recargar sus teléfonos. El único problema es que no tienen electricidad.
> 
> 
> ...



Puestos "invencibles", no 'indestructibles.


----------



## frangelico (28 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Imaginaros, es mucho imaginar pero bueno, que estáis hasta las narices de barro en una trinchera durante 2 semanas, esperando como loco la rotación y a ser posible volver a ver la familia.
> 
> Os dan la rotación y un permiso para ir a ver la familia y lo que veis es una casa sin calefacción, electricidad y agua ¿Eso no os haría preguntar por que lucháis? Sin una retaguardia amistosa y confortable, todo el país es un frente y no hay rotaciones que valgan.
> 
> Lo siento por los ucranianos pero eso se van a encontrar, hasta llegar confundir su hogar con el frente.



Y su señora prostituyéndose en Cracovia por 200 Zlotys y los polacos soñando con anexionarse Galitzia. No es un panorama bonito.


----------



## ZARGON (28 Nov 2022)

El nivel de los nazis da solo para reirse


----------



## Elimina (28 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Muy interesante lo que cuentan sobre las condiciones de explotación laboral de los trabajadores del gigante Foxconn, EXPLOTACIÓN DE LOS TRABAJADORES, repito, en un país donde su gobierno, ante todo esto mira para otro lado, un gobierno COMUNISTA que reprime violentamente las protestas de los trabajadores explotados, donde la empresa, que tiene 40 plantas en China miente y engaña a sus trabajadores con artilugios propios de los esclavistas americanos sureños, @ZHU DE no me cuentes nada, no se puede tapar el sol con un dedo, son tan hdlgp como el más salvaje y corrupto de los países "capitalistas" del... TERCER MUNDO, el video imprescindible.



Si hace eso, será que no es tan COMUNISTA, ¿no?


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Pues a subir los precios, claro. Que la ley de la cadena de transporte se cumpla, y "los consumidores" pasemos a encajar sin anestesia la verdad de lo que costosa que es la energía, coste que hasta ahora se mantenía artificialmente bajo, pero que gracias a la pedagogía de Putin, que ha sido capaz ilustrarnos lo equivocados que estábamos, vamos aprendiendo.



que tiempos los de los monopolios cuando nos vendieron la competencia como aliciente de competitividad y bajada de precios
hay fosiles de sobra
y tahures tambien del conejo de menestrxs a los conejos de admon


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗ Se reporta despegue de 20 bombarderos estratégicos rusos hacia Ucrania con misiles. El área posicional supuestamente está en el área del Mar Caspio, y la salva de misiles será de al menos 100 misiles Kh-101 y Kh-555.
> 
> @vorposte



Hemos cambiado el desayuno por la merienda


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Tras la desmovilización de los estudiantes, la DNR comienza a desmovilizar a los estudiantes de postgrado llamados a la movilización.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y los que vivimos del transporte que hacemos ?



Teneis que preguntaselo a Alfonbass....Creo que la idea es que al quitar las subvenciones, la mano invisible hace que baje la demanda y por tanto el precio. Lo que no va a contar es lo que ocurre a una parte de la peña en el proceso, el mercado es ciego e implacable. Yo soy más de ver la economia de otra forma pero nos dejan votar y el 99% quiere mercado. 

Lo de vivir del transporte es muy amplio, pero estoy seguro que el gobierno mantendra la subvencion a los camioneros. Estan hablando de quitarla al ciudadano comun.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Boomerang:

*El precio del barril de Brent a niveles de enero de 2022. La amenaza energética rusa, va pasando.*


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> El nivel de los nazis da solo para reirse



joder, de que catacumba de la psicometríaa del XIX sales, marianito


----------



## juanmanuel (28 Nov 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


>



En otras palabras, se folla a mi mujer en mi casa pero con preservativos y la cerveza se la compra el, que antes se la compraba yo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (28 Nov 2022)

Los daneses andan bastante desaparecidos en esta guerra... o pasan del folklore nórdico-báltico que están montando cada 2 por tres los de la foto o algo traman.

Y ojo, que los daneses estuvieron mas de 10 años en Afghanistan, poniendo los cojones en primera linea y sin esconderse, como si hicieron los suecos (los suecos aprovechando la cosa esta del Putin para hacer que entran en la OTAN ante tanta injusticia, cuando llevan siendo miembros de facto de mencionado club de bingo desde que Franco era corneta).




Los suecos, dando palo a los follacabras, pero disimulando...




Los daneses, a pelo y con la bandera alta...


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Elimina (28 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> El nivel de los nazis da solo para reirse



Será una coña, ¿no?
Porque entre otras cosas, cuando el inglés abra la boca no va a haber resolución en la imagen para abarcar la piñata


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (28 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Teneis que preguntaselo a Alfonbass....Creo que la idea es que al quitar las subvenciones, la mano invisible hace que baje la demanda y por tanto el precio. Lo que no va a contar es lo que ocurre a una parte de la peña en el proceso, el mercado es ciego e implacable. Yo soy más de ver la economia de otra forma pero nos dejan votar y el 99% quiere mercado.
> 
> Lo de vivir del transporte es muy amplio, pero estoy seguro que el gobierno mantendra la subvencion a los camioneros. Estan hablando de quitarla al ciudadano comun.



Es evidente que las restricciones al diésel han llegado de forma encubierta.

El racionamiento del diésel se va a llevar a efecto en principio sacando los vehículos particulares de la demanda ya que tienen otra alternativa que no tienen los vehículos más pesados; y este racionamiento de facto se va a hacer o bien a través del precio o bien a través de una simple recomendación de cambio a gasolina mediante susto de precio de compra, mantenimiento y combustible; de tal forma que casi toda compra nueva de vehículo particular sea en cualquier cosa menos en diésel.

Todo ello para que baje la demanda de diésel y también así su precio para los vehículos más pesados.

Si esto no funciona o no es suficiente supongo que entonces ya pasaremos a otro nivel de racionamiento más estricto y directo.


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*La OTAN asegura que Putin "intenta utilizar el invierno como arma de guerra"*
El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, afirmó este lunes que el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, "está intentando utilizar el invierno como arma de guerra" contra Ucrania, tras los ataques de las últimas semanas sobre infraestructuras energéticas.

"Lo que vemos es que el presidente Putin está intentando destruir el sistema eléctrico, la infraestructura de gas y los servicios básicos para la población ucraniana y, al hacer eso cuando entramos en el invierno, demuestra que el presidente Putin está ahora intentando utilizar el invierno como un* arma de guerra contra Ucrania y esto es horrible*", declaró el político.

Stoltenberg se pronunció así durante una rueda de prensa junto al presidente de Rumanía, *Klaus Iohannis*, con quien se reunió hoy en Bucarest, un día antes de que comience en esa misma ciudad un encuentro de los ministros de Exteriores de la OTAN. El secretario general dijo que se debe "estar preparado para más ataques" contra Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

*La alianza entre EE.UU. y la UE se encamina a un "feo divorcio": el ex presidente ruso*
*
Estados Unidos "no tiene intención de compartir sus ingresos. Al contrario, roba los últimos ahorros 
de su envejecido socio y se embolsa el dinero sin ningún reparo", Medvédev, , en su canal de Telegram. *


----------



## Honkler (28 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Imaginaros, es mucho imaginar pero bueno, que estáis hasta las narices de barro en una trinchera durante 2 semanas, esperando como loco la rotación y a ser posible volver a ver la familia.
> 
> Os dan la rotación y un permiso para ir a ver la familia y lo que veis es una casa sin calefacción, electricidad y agua ¿Eso no os haría preguntar por que lucháis? Sin una retaguardia amistosa y confortable, todo el país es un frente y no hay rotaciones que valgan.
> 
> Lo siento por los ucranianos pero eso se van a encontrar, hasta llegar confundir su hogar con el frente.



Rotaciones? Suerte si algunas unidades pueden ser rotadas, pero me temo que ya no les quedan muchos recursos como para andar rotando…


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

Las viejas prácticas soviéticas cobran vida. Uralvagonzavod implicará a 250 presos en la producción de vehículos blindados t.me/Rogandar/33066
Todo lo nuevo está bien olvidado de lo viejo. El camarada Stalin no miente. 
Cabe destacar que ya en el verano de 2021 empezaron a involucrar a los presos en la construcción de BAM, que empleaba a 600 personas.
Por supuesto, esto no quiere decir que los condenados vayan a constituir un porcentaje serio en el conjunto de la producción industrial. Incluso bajo Stalin, dentro del sistema del Gulag, la producción agregada Лучше чем ГУЛАГ sólo dio un impulso limitado. En 1931, por ejemplo, cuando se construía el Belomorkanal, el trabajo de todos los presos soviéticos aportó al país 300 millones de rublos, con unos ingresos presupuestarios de 32.000 millones de rublos. Así que está claro que hoy en día no estamos hablando de cifras serias a escala mundial, pero como mano de obra adicional serán bastante útiles, teniendo en cuenta los retos de aumentar la producción de vehículos blindados.

En este caso, hay un punto importante, al que no todo el mundo está prestando atención - la participación de los presos en la industria de la construcción y la defensa, junto con el reclutamiento masivo a las PMC, resuelve de paso el problema establecido por la dirección del Servicio Penitenciario Federal - para reducir el número de presos en el país a 300 000 personas para 2030.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Honkler (28 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Mueren por ellos, así que menos de imitar su última morada…


----------



## vettonio (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los pueblos son un derroche de medios y un nido de catetos sádicos, habría que evacuar la mayoria y volarlos.



Primero te vuelas los huevos y luego si eso hablamos.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (28 Nov 2022)

Ropa de invierno hecha en Rusia...

Ojo, no apta para bolsillos foreros  Aunque pagar 600 napos por un abrigo de Krakatu no es una mala inversion. Yo me quedo con Arctic Explorer, algo mas barato que Canada Goose, a un nivel de precios similar al de Woolrich.

1. Vatnique



2. Krakatu




3. Arctic Explorer (el Canada Goose de la ULS)




4. GJO.E


----------



## clapham5 (28 Nov 2022)

Muy buenas 
Soy el clapham personalidad V . El clapham personalidad III ha ido a buscar al clapham que sale hoy de la Clinica de " Desencabronamiento " 
Al parecer el clapham se molesto por el continuo ninguneo y el robo descarado de sus ideas que algun@s hacen pasar por suyas 
Los ladrones ya estan en el ignore . 
Desde la Clinica de Desencabronamiento , que por cierto dirige el padre Damian , un encanto de gentil que podria ser un buen rabino sino fuera porque le encantan las gambas en gabardina el clapham ha estado en conatacto con su contacto armenia 
El clapham sabe cosas , cosas suculentas pero no dira ni mu ...
Aunque claro , ya sabeis que el clapham por una teta pelirroja y un zank hace cualquier cosa ( bueno , casi )


----------



## coscorron (28 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por qué es preocupante? A ti te parece normal que Floren eche gasofa a la vez que tu y le descuenten lo mismo? Dicen que el dinero y los cojones están para las ocasiones .... pues que se note.



Y porque Floren no tiene derecho a beneficiarse de ese tipo de ayudas si Floren paga veinte veces en impuestos lo que pago yo??? Yo mismo estoy hasta los cojones de pagar impuestos y no haber podido pedir una puta beca en la vida porque siempre hay alguien que ha tomado peores decisiones en su vida o hay que dar ayudas a inmigrantes recien llegados que no deberían estar aquí ... hasta los cojones de la solidaridad que siempre es lo mismo, pagar más impuestos para recibir menos ...


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Un nuevo nivel de patetismo. Los soldados rusos están tratando de romper lo que dicen que es la guerra de propaganda de Ucrania y proporcionar una explicación lógica de por qué hay tantas lavadoras en el frente.

*"¡Todas las lavadoras que se pueden encontrar en las posiciones de nuestros combatientes son rusas! Los humanitarios trabajan tan furiosamente que están listos para suministrar electrodomésticos incluso a las plantaciones forestales más salvajes de Donetsk".

 *


----------



## Epicii (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Boomerang:
> 
> *El precio del barril de Brent a niveles de enero de 2022. La amenaza energética rusa, va pasando.*



Exacto, cuanto mas profunda sea la recesión global, mas va a caer el precio de la energía...
No es porque haya mas petróleo que en enero, la economía se esta enfriando...y demanda menos


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

https://disq.us/url?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.politico.eu%2Farticle%2Feu-hits-emergency-button-to-save-european-industry%2F%3AKqYESkvLFhwQzq6s9N_wjAyqjzI&cuid=3446943
Es que las subvenciones son ¿Para qué se joda Putin?    

La UE planea una guerra de subvenciones mientras la industria se enfrenta a la amenaza "existencial" de EE.UU.

*La industria europea se encuentra en una situación de emergencia gracias a los altos precios del gas*
_* y a las nuevas y cuantiosas subvenciones a sus rivales estadounidenses.

...Europa se enfrenta a un doble golpe de martillo por parte de EE.UU. Por si no fuera poco que los precios
de la energía parezcan seguir siendo permanentemente mucho más altos que los USAnos. gracias a la guerra
de Rusia en Ucrania, el presidente de EE.UU., Biden, también está poniendo en marcha un plan de subsidios
de 369.000 millones de dólares para apoyar a las industrias verdes bajo la Ley de Reducción de la Inflación.

Los funcionarios de la UE temen que las empresas se enfrenten ahora a una presión irresistible para trasladar 
las nuevas inversiones a Estados Unidos en lugar de a Europa. El jefe de la industria de la UE, Thierry Breton, *_
*advierte que el nuevo paquete de subvenciones de Biden supone un "desafío existencial" para la economía europea.*


----------



## arriondas (28 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Será una coña, ¿no?
> Porque entre otras cosas, cuando el inglés abra la boca no va a haber resolución en la imagen para abarcar la piñata



Basta con ponerse a buscar fotos de chavs por internet para desmontar esos argumentos de subnormales de los NAFO fellas. Si es que lo ponen a huevo los muy maizones.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*“La Federación Rusa hoy es un estado fascista de facto”. *


----------



## ccartech (28 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las viejas prácticas soviéticas cobran vida. Uralvagonzavod implicará a 250 presos en la producción de vehículos blindados t.me/Rogandar/33066
> Todo lo nuevo está bien olvidado de lo viejo. El camarada Stalin no miente.
> Cabe destacar que ya en el verano de 2021 empezaron a involucrar a los presos en la construcción de BAM, que empleaba a 600 personas.
> Por supuesto, esto no quiere decir que los condenados vayan a constituir un porcentaje serio en el conjunto de la producción industrial. Incluso bajo Stalin, dentro del sistema del Gulag, la producción agregada Лучше чем ГУЛАГ sólo dio un impulso limitado. En 1931, por ejemplo, cuando se construía el Belomorkanal, el trabajo de todos los presos soviéticos aportó al país 300 millones de rublos, con unos ingresos presupuestarios de 32.000 millones de rublos. Así que está claro que hoy en día no estamos hablando de cifras serias a escala mundial, pero como mano de obra adicional serán bastante útiles, teniendo en cuenta los retos de aumentar la producción de vehículos blindados.
> ...





Parecido

Hitler inspecciona el nuevo vehículo prototipo Panzer IV/70(A) a principios de julio de 1944.


----------



## kelden (28 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y porque Floren no tiene derecho a beneficiarse de ese tipo de ayudas si Floren *paga veinte veces en impuestos lo que pago yo*??? Yo mismo estoy hasta los cojones de pagar impuestos y no haber podido pedir una puta beca en la vida porque siempre hay alguien que ha tomado peores decisiones en su vida o hay que dar ayudas a inmigrantes recien llegados que no deberían estar aquí ... hasta los cojones de la solidaridad que siempre es lo mismo, pagar más impuestos para recibir menos ...



Porque gana 10.000 veces más que tu y solo paga 20 veces más que tu en lugar de pagar 10.000 veces más que tu.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y porque Floren no tiene derecho a beneficiarse de ese tipo de ayudas si Floren paga veinte veces en impuestos lo que pago yo??? Yo mismo estoy hasta los cojones de pagar impuestos y no haber podido pedir una puta beca en la vida porque siempre hay alguien que ha tomado peores decisiones en su vida o hay que dar ayudas a inmigrantes recien llegados que no deberían estar aquí ... hasta los cojones de la solidaridad que siempre es lo mismo, pagar más impuestos para recibir menos ...



_Floren seguro que gana por lo menos 20 veces más que tu. Y posiblemente 100 más que tu. Pero paga a un bufete de abogados especializados en reducirle los impuestos a 20 veces más que tu._


----------



## Hal8995 (28 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Teneis que preguntaselo a Alfonbass....Creo que la idea es que al quitar las subvenciones, la mano invisible hace que baje la demanda y por tanto el precio. Lo que no va a contar es lo que ocurre a una parte de la peña en el proceso, el mercado es ciego e implacable. Yo soy más de ver la economia de otra forma pero nos dejan votar y el 99% quiere mercado.
> 
> Lo de vivir del transporte es muy amplio, pero estoy seguro que el gobierno mantendra la subvencion a los camioneros. Estan hablando de quitarla al ciudadano comun.



Si , preguntádselo a Alfombras que desde que muchos lo hemos ignorado está canino.Necesita los 20 centimos / respuesta que le dáis.

Ya solo falta que los que no lo ignoráis alentéis hablar con él.


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



que se quedan sin coches @JAGGER XD para los tontopollas como tú


----------



## coscorron (28 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque gana 10.000 veces más que tu y solo paga 20 veces más que tu en lugar de pagar 10.000 veces más que tu.





Harman dijo:


> _Floren seguro que gana por lo menos 20 veces más que tu. Y posiblemente 100 más que tu. Pero paga a un bufete de abogados especializados en reducirle los impuestos a 20 veces más que tu._



Pues nada, dejemos fuera de los servicios sociales a todos los ciudadanos que tengan éxito o ganen una cierta cantidad y cuando se vayan a Panama porque solamente pagan impuestos pero no tienen derecho a nada pues decimos "Jodete Putin" y ya está. Tendremos una clase de acaparadores de ayudas y otra de gente que intentará no pagar impuestos nunca porque no recibe nada a cambio. Yo mismo no soy Floren ni parecido pero no tengo derecho a ningún tipo de ayuda por renta ni la tendré y cansa bastante mientras que otros que pueden elegir lo que declaran o que directamente son inmigrantes sin rentas viven constantemente subvencionados por mí y otros como yo. Eso no es justicia ni progresividad ya es tocar los huevos.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Muy interesante lo que cuentan sobre las condiciones de explotación laboral de los trabajadores del gigante Foxconn, EXPLOTACIÓN DE LOS TRABAJADORES, repito, en un país donde su gobierno, ante todo esto mira para otro lado, un gobierno COMUNISTA que reprime violentamente las protestas de los trabajadores explotados, donde la empresa, que tiene 40 plantas en China miente y engaña a sus trabajadores con artilugios propios de los esclavistas americanos sureños, @ZHU DE no me cuentes nada, no se puede tapar el sol con un dedo, son tan hdlgp como el más salvaje y corrupto de los países "capitalistas" del... TERCER MUNDO, el video imprescindible.



Desde el principio he sido el primero en criticar la introducción de industria privada extranjera en China, y mucho mas en las condiciones en las que está Foxcom, una cosas es instalar una fábrica con capital foráneo pero siempre bajo las condiciones y propiedad del gobierno estatal y otra simplemente dejarles el solar. No ya por meras cuestiones morales, si no porque eso solo contribuye a que un dia, los dueños de dichas empresas decidan derrocar al gobierno que les ha dado tantas facilidades, siempre en mas cómodo trabajar con un gobierno títere puesto por ti mismo que por otro soberano. Pero el gobierno chino es dueño de sus decisiones y responsable de sus consecuencias, al pretexto del Partido siempre ha sido la necesidad de industrializar el pais y conseguir a la larga la supremacia económica, es el concepto de Marx de que nsolo es posibler una revolución socialista en un pais industrializado como la Inglaterra victoriana. Desde el comienzo estaba claro que el modelo de instalar fábricas a ver si así los salarios industriales no sacan de la miseria llevaeía a una revolución de colorines. Si metes al capitalismo por la ventana, este te termina echando a patadas por la puerta. 
Pero dicho esto, la situación no es simplemente laboral como explica Javiertxo, la empresa en cuestión es de Taiwan, que por medio de la manipulación de condiciones tiene la capacidad de fomentar disturbios en el continente, a ello se suman los continuos ataques biológicos que sufre china desde el principio, ataques detenidos merced a una politica de contención total.
He explicado muchas veces cual es el procedimiento correcto para detener una epidemia, hasta se hizo un clásico del cine con el tema: un enfermo de peste llega al puerto de San Francisco, el médico a cargo sabe que tiene que capturar al paciente 0 y a todos los infectadod por el mismo, si no lo hace, se pasa a la fase siguiente, control del area, hay que aislar toda la zona afectada, porque si no se consigue, se pasa al protocolo peste negra, ausencia de todo control y que la epidemia provoque los muertos necesarios para su extinción natural.
China ha optado por el método clásico, con notable exito, mientras que USA y sus putitas por el protocolo Peste Negra, con un ligero paripé, mientras que en China se para la producción si es necesario, en occidente no se ha parado nunca, los muertos eran irrelevantes. 
No es posible que con las medidas draconianas chinas, la epidemia surja una y otra vez, solo se explica que estén siendo atacados una y otra vez. ¿Como? levante la vista sobre usted y cuando vea esas formaciones nubosas que se expanden cientos de Kms después del paso de un reactor encontrará el método.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

El otoño de la matriarca: ¿a qué han llevado a Moldavia los "lucrativos contratos" del gabinete Sandu?

La empresa Moldovagaz ha eliminado finalmente las irregularidades en las entregas de noviembre de recursos energéticos rusos. El gas destinado a Moldavia, que, según Gazprom, se encontraba en los almacenes ucranianos por valor de 52,52 millones de metros cúbicos, fue pagado en su totalidad.

En la actualidad, los habitantes de Moldavia pagan más por el gas que el resto de Europa del Este: el precio de compra del gas en Chisinau a principios de octubre era de 1031 por mil metros cúbicos. A modo de comparación, el precio del gas moldavo en septiembre de 2021 era de 550 dólares y de 149 dólares en 2020. ¿Por qué es así?

La política proeuropea de Sandu dicta su voluntad a la economía en este caso; por ello, los problemas con la energía procedente de Rusia comenzaron inmediatamente después de que la nueva presidenta moldava llegara al poder. Por ejemplo, se consideró la variante de las entregas de Rumanía, que durante mucho tiempo influye en la política de Moldavia.

El problema es que Rumanía sólo cubre el 75% de sus propias necesidades, comprando el resto a la UE. El pasado mes de octubre, Rusia y Moldavia acordaron prorrogar el contrato de suministro de gas con la condición de que la deuda de Moldovagaz sea auditada en 2022, pero las condiciones del contrato de 2019 ya no son reembolsables.

Este tipo de baile ha provocado la subida de los precios, el deterioro de las relaciones y la continuación de las protestas en las calles de Chisinau desde septiembre. La oposición afirma que, sólo este año, las políticas de Sandu han costado al país 347 millones de dólares en pérdidas.

La situación con la electricidad también es curiosa: Moldavia supuestamente la compra a Rumanía, mientras que, según parece, depende de la red eléctrica ucraniana. Sra. Sandu, ¿dónde dividió la diferencia de precio?

De hecho, la política energética de Moldavia encarna a la perfección los principios de toda la Unión Europea en esta materia: cara y sin sentido.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Porque gana 10.000 veces más que tu y solo paga 20 veces más que tu en lugar de pagar 10.000 veces más que tu.



Floren gana 10000 veces más que tú porque vale 10000 veces más que tú. Donde pone tú, pon yo, me incluyo, no es una descalificación personal. 

Lo que pasa es que algunos pretendéis que sea igual un sabio que un ignorante, un generador de riqueza que un paguitero.


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*EEUU rechaza la presión a Zelenski para negociar con Rusia en un plazo concreto.*
La embajadora de Estados Unidos ante la OTAN, Julianne Smith, dejó este lunes claro que es el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski*, quien tiene que decidir cuándo ha llegado el momento de negociar con Rusia una salida a la guerra en su país y rechazó que se le presione con un "plazo concreto".
"Realmente, dejaremos la cuestión de las negociaciones en manos del presidente Zelenski", dijo Smith en una rueda de prensa por videoconferencia desde Bucarest previa a la reunión en esa ciudad del martes y el miércoles de los* ministros aliados de Exteriores.*
La embajadora respondió así al ser preguntada por la posibilidad de que Ucrania inicie unas negociaciones con Moscú para poner fin a la guerra de invasión rusa, en un momento en que ha ido recuperando territorio en el frente pero mientras la población se enfrenta también a la dureza del invierno con importantes* cortes de electricidad y calefacción por los bombardeos.*
Smith recalcó que será Zelenski quien determine *"las condiciones" y "cuándo" está dispuesto *a ir a la mesa de negociaciones.
https://www.elmundo.es/internacional/2022/11/28/63845484ce1e13001f8c993f-directo.html#


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Exacto, cuanto mas profunda sea la recesión global, mas va a caer el precio de la energía...
> No es porque haya mas petróleo que en enero, la economía se esta enfriando...y demanda menos



Pero el mermao se piensa que es porque Rusia es no se que y que va ganando 404


----------



## JAGGER (28 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> que se quedan sin coches @JAGGER XD para los tontopollas como tú



Aquí tienes los operarios de los coches del tren fantasma 2025.

​

En 2 horas aproximadamente te vas al ignore. No te soporto.


----------



## kelden (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> *Floren gana 10000 veces más que tú porque vale 10000 veces más que tú.* Donde pone tú, pon yo, me incluyo, no es una descalificación personal.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que algunos pretendéis que sea igual un sabio que un ignorante, un generador de riqueza que un paguitero.



Y? Vive aquí, trabaja aquí .... paga aquí. Si vale tanto, es tan listo y no quiere pagar una perra que se vaya al islote perejil a hacer negocios ... a ver como le va ....


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues nada, dejemos fuera de los servicios sociales a todos los ciudadanos que tengan éxito o ganen una cierta cantidad y cuando se vayan a Panama porque solamente pagan impuestos pero no tienen derecho a nada pues decimos "Jodete Putin" y ya está. Tendremos una clase de acaparadores de ayudas y *otra de gente que intentará no pagar impuestos nunca porque no recibe nada a cambio*. Yo mismo no soy Floren ni parecido pero no tengo derecho a ningún tipo de ayuda por renta ni la tendré y cansa bastante mientras que otros que pueden elegir lo que declaran o que directamente son inmigrantes sin rentas viven constantemente subvencionados por mí y otros como yo. Eso no es justicia ni progresividad ya es tocar los huevos.



_Esa gente ya existe.
A nadie le gusta pagar impuestos._


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## coscorron (28 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Esa gente ya existe.
> A nadie le gusta pagar impuestos._



Cierto, pero a medida que cada vez pagan más y reciben menos incluso más gente todavía bajará los remos. Es que a día de hoy compensa ya muy poco trabajar.


----------



## arriondas (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *“La Federación Rusa hoy es un estado fascista de facto”. *



Otra prueba de la infantilización de la sociedad. Aprende algo de Historia, Jakub, antes de soltar paridas.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Ucrania ha liberado 74.000 kilómetros cuadrados desde la invasión de Rusia en febrero de 2022.


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)

Rusia fabrica coches y Ucrania...


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Aquí tienes los operarios de los coches del tren fantasma 2025.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275657​
> 
> En 2 horas aproximadamente te vas al ignore. No te soporto.



A ver si es verdad que me mandas al ijnore, subnormal


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que en Cuba nadie te coacciona? beber no es bueno



EL, imagino que en tu cielo, el lugar el el que habitas, cualquiera se puede saltar la ley... Pero en Cuba, igual que en cualquier nación la coacción es ilegal, vas a la policía y lo denuncias...
De hecho en Cuba no suelen ser muy amables con quien se salta la ley, no es lugar para negociaciones sobre ella... 
Allí si alguien se atreve a coaccionarte o tu te atreves, pues el peso de la ley... Encima tienen leyes, creo, bastante quisquillosas, te pueden casi meter en la cárcel casi por rozar la ley... 
Así que no creas a quien te dice que allí es legal coaccionar a nadie... NO, NO LO ES...


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otra prueba de la infantilización de la sociedad. Aprende algo de Historia, Jakub, antes de soltar paridas.



Y tú eres consciente de las `paridas que pones?pues parece que no.


----------



## arriondas (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> T
> Y tú eres consciente de las `pardas que pones?pues parece que no.



No esperaba otra respuesta por tu parte...


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No esperaba otra respuesta por tu parte...



Ni yo de ti....empate.


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Teneis que preguntaselo a Alfonbass....Creo que la idea es que al quitar las subvenciones, la mano invisible hace que baje la demanda y por tanto el precio. Lo que no va a contar es lo que ocurre a una parte de la peña en el proceso, el mercado es ciego e implacable. Yo soy más de ver la economia de otra forma pero nos dejan votar y el 99% quiere mercado.
> 
> Lo de vivir del transporte es muy amplio, pero estoy seguro que el gobierno mantendra la subvencion a los camioneros. Estan hablando de quitarla al ciudadano comun.





Spoiler



el ciudadadano comun tambien usa el coche para currar, o para ir a currar. muchos no curran. paro desbordado y tezanos o el pepero maquillando
el 50% del precio de los fosiles son impuestos
que financian lo que no es financiable en muchas ocasiones
ahora + q nunca
hablamos de ismos
q sirbven pora alimentar voto, clientela y funcionariado votante en un estado imposible
terrazas llenas y pobreza invisible
el del 78
+ vivo q nunca
pero con coletas y barbas de ocasión
pa q todo siga igual
y seamos corderXs, muy corderXs
y amigos de argelia
lo dejo es ot


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (28 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y porque Floren no tiene derecho a beneficiarse de ese tipo de ayudas si Floren paga veinte veces en impuestos lo que pago yo??? Yo mismo estoy hasta los cojones de pagar impuestos y no haber podido pedir una puta beca en la vida porque siempre hay alguien que ha tomado peores decisiones en su vida o hay que dar ayudas a inmigrantes recien llegados que no deberían estar aquí ... hasta los cojones de la solidaridad que siempre es lo mismo, pagar más impuestos para recibir menos ...



BIBA MI DUEÑO


----------



## kelden (28 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues nada, dejemos fuera de los servicios sociales a todos los ciudadanos que tengan éxito o ganen una cierta cantidad y cuando se vayan a Panama porque solamente pagan impuestos pero no tienen derecho a nada pues decimos "Jodete Putin" y ya está. Tendremos una clase de acaparadores de ayudas y otra de gente que intentará no pagar impuestos nunca porque no recibe nada a cambio. Yo mismo no soy Floren ni parecido pero no tengo derecho a ningún tipo de ayuda por renta ni la tendré y cansa bastante mientras que otros que pueden elegir lo que declaran o que directamente son inmigrantes sin rentas viven constantemente subvencionados por mí y otros como yo. Eso no es justicia ni progresividad ya es tocar los huevos.



No .... entonces si Floren se va a Panamá se le dice que cave zanjas en Panamá, que haga otro canal si quiere, pero que aquí va a cavar el forro de mis cojones. Se le quita la empresa, se le vende a buen precio a otro con más conciencia social y asunto arreglado. Seguro que los Entrecanales se ponen a la cola ...


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

La UE no puede independizarse del combustible ruso si no reduce el consumo de energía
▪ "Hasta que la UE no reduzca su propio consumo de energía, dependerá del suministro de combustible ruso", dijo la directora general de Energía de la Comisión Europea, Ditte Juel Jørgensen.
▪ Añadió que la crisis energética y las hostilidades en Ucrania han desestabilizado el sector energético.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (28 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No .... entonces si Floren se va a Panamá se le dice que cave zanjas en Panamá, que aquí va a cavar el forro de mis cojones. Se le quita la empresa, se le vende a buen precio a otro con más conciencia social y asunto arreglado. Seguro que los Entrecanales se ponen a la cola ...



Es un offtopic y no creo que debamos ensuciar el hilo pero los Entrecanales y los que a tí se te ocurra trabajarán para sacar un beneficio que les merezca la pena y no por amor al arte y el beneficio que pedirán será mucho mayor si existe la posibilidad de que le expropien la empresa. Hay sitios donde la iniciativa privada no va ni aunque la inviten y de eso hay mil ejemplos.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*Ucrania comienza a probar la importación de electricidad de Rumanía.
*
La empresa estatal ucraniana de comercialización de energía EKU ha realizado en las últimas horas una importación de prueba de un megavatio de energía procedente de Rumanía, según ha anunciado hoy.

La compañía energética ha explicado que "la importación de electricidad puede convertirse en una herramienta adicional para estabilizar el sistema energético de Ucrania".

Ucrania se enfrenta a un importante déficit eléctrico, desde que Rusia intensificó los ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura energética ucraniana en octubre, provocando apagones en muchas zonas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2022)

Ucraïna compra electricidad a Rumanía, en modo prueba


----------



## vegahermosa (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tan libre soy yo, que vivo en un lugar donde sólo hay vaquitas, arbolitos y algún vecinillo que un tipo que vive en medio de un lodazal de pisos y puertas, coches sin fin y un enjambre de personas que ni a mí las velutinas me producen tal temor, pero...
> 
> Ahora más libre el uno que el otro?... yo elegí donde quería vivir, eso sí, ellos probablemente también... conozco infinidad de urbanitas que los llevas a vivir a dónde vivo y se mueren al segúndo día de estar con aquel silencio que impresiona por sí mismo...
> 
> ...



ya somos dos, me encuentro mas con las ovejas, los caballos del vecino que con el propio vecino.


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

De nuevo sobre los lanzacohetes múltiples turcos

Hace poco más de una semana escribimos sobre el probable suministro de lanzacohetes múltiples turcos TLRG-230 de 230 mm a las AFU.

Según algunos informes, el MLRS de gran calibre no es el único tipo de artillería que Turquía ha suministrado a Ucrania.

El 26 de noviembre, otro convoy de equipo militar pasó por Dnipropetrovsk en dirección este, que incluía una instalación que se asemejaba en su contorno al T-122 Sakarya de 122 mm.

¿Qué es el T-122?

Es uno de los últimos desarrollos de la empresa turca Roketsan. Ahora se está produciendo en masa y se suministra a las fuerzas terrestres turcas.

El vehículo de combate es esencialmente un análogo del MLRS ruso "Grad", pero con un sistema de control de fuego BORA-2100 más modernizado y una amplia gama de balas utilizadas. Sin embargo, el tipo principal está unificado con el BM-21.

Está equipado con dos monobloques de 20 contenedores de transporte y lanzamiento desechables montados mediante una grúa a bordo. Esto ha reducido el tiempo de recarga a 5 minutos.

El tiempo de despliegue hasta la posición de disparo es inferior a 15 minutos, y 5 minutos si se utiliza un sistema de navegación por satélite.

El alcance varía de 20 a 40 km según el tipo de munición. Al mismo tiempo, los proyectiles no necesitan mantenimiento durante toda su vida útil.

Los turcos están utilizando activamente estas unidades en la operación "Claw Sword", publicando imágenes en Internet. El MLRS de Sakarya no sólo se desarrolló para el ejército turco, sino también para la exportación, como ha dicho Roketsan en numerosas ocasiones.

El gobierno de Erdogan siempre actúa sólo en su propio interés. El conflicto en Ucrania es para muchos una oportunidad de probar y publicitar sus productos del complejo militar-industrial en combate.

Aunque los turcos intentan actuar como parte neutral y mediadora en los combates de Ucrania, no renuncian a la oportunidad de obtener beneficios. Sólo se diferencian de Estados Unidos y de otros países de la OTAN en este aspecto en que intentan no hacer alarde de su ayuda a las Fuerzas Armadas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*Alertan al presidente de Bielorrusia que cese a todo su personal ante el posible envenenamiento de su ministro de Exteriores .
* 
Expertos en seguridad cercanos al presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexandr Lukaschenko, han alertado que cese a todo su personal privado, tras la muerte de su ministro de Exteriores durante este fin de semana y que algunas fuentes apuntan a que podría haber sido envenenado.

Aún no hay confirmación oficial de la causa del fallecimiento de Vladimir Makei, el titular de la cartera de Exteriores, que perdió la vida en extrañas circunstancias a los 64 años de edad. Por tanto le han aconsejado a Lukaschenko que cambie a todo su elenco privado, incluyendo al servicio de mantenimiento de su casa, así como de la empresa de catering y sus guardaespaldas.

Aunque no hay evidencia física que sugiera que el ministro fuese envenenado, pero se cree que estaba en la diana del Kremlin. Makei, quien fue señalado como posible sucesor de Lukaschenko, puede haber sido considerado una amenaza para la proyección rusa en el país. 










BREAKING UPDATE: Lukashenko told to fire all staff as Foreign Affairs Minister poisoned


10:23 (November 28) - Local and Russian news agencies are reporting that Belarus leader Lukashenko has been told to change all his staff following rumours




euroweeklynews.com


----------



## Harman (28 Nov 2022)

*El jefe de la República de Buriatia, Tsydenov, se pronunció sobre los comentarios racistas del Papa sobre los buriatos.*

_El Papa ha hablado de la crueldad de los chechenos y los buriatos.
Los soldados de Buriatia cumplen con honor su deber y ejemplifican las mejores tradiciones del ejército ruso.
Defender sin miedo, con honor y dignidad, los intereses de su país. Proteger y defender a los civiles, así como tratar a los prisioneros de guerra con humanidad y misericordia: así lucha el ejército ruso con cientos de nacionalidades, incluidos los buriatos.
Escuchar al jefe de la Iglesia católica evaluar la crueldad de determinadas nacionalidades -a saber, los buriatos y los chechenos- en la defensa de los civiles es, cuando menos, extraño.
La historia conoce muchos ejemplos de destrucción de ciudades, países e incluso pueblos por parte de quienes se consideran representantes de naciones civilizadas. Por ejemplo, el genocidio de los indios en América del Norte. ¿O alguien dirá que las Cruzadas estaban llenas de virtudes? No hay que remontarse mucho en la historia. La capital de un estado europeo, la ciudad de Belgrado, o un estado entero, Libia, fueron bombardeados sin la participación de los buriatos, chechenos y otros pueblos de la Gran Rusia.
Y por supuesto, el Papa lo sabe.
El ejército ruso, que incluye soldados de Buriatia, está defendiendo su país y a su población civil. Los habitantes de Donbass llevan más de 8 años viviendo bajo bombardeos y muriendo por centenares, y han sido aterrorizados por los nacionalistas ucranianos bajo la dirección de un régimen criminal y los manipuladores de las naciones "civilizadas".
Y si nuestros guerreros se han hecho notar, significa que están haciendo un buen trabajo. Chicos, ¡estamos orgullosos de vosotros! ¡Dios está con los que tienen la verdad!_









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con saltarse o no la ley, has leído alguna de esas sentencias como para decidir, por tus santos huevos, qué es la ley?
> En Rusia vas a la cárcel si pueden meterte algo en contra en el momento en el que haces algo de ruido contra el régimen, precisamente la libertad y la democracia, que no es una cuestión nimia de votar, se centra en eso, en el que tú, aunque tengas unas ideas de mierda altamente tóxicas para el resto, puedas expresarte y presentarte a unas elecciones sin correr ningún riesgo tu integridad física
> 
> En este país puedes escribir cientos de gilipolleces con tranquilidad, en otros lugares no, y eso NO ES BUENO, es DENUNCIABLE y hay que acabar con eso, SEA COMO SEA



Dices en Rusia... A ver como te lo explico... 

Noticia de hoy... y cuidado un simple ciudadano, sin mucha ideología:









La Guardia Civil irrumpe de madrugada en el domicilio de un matrimonio por error pero el CGPJ no lo considera como tal - Confilegal


El Equipo de Delincuencia Organizada Antidroga de la Guardia Civil se equivocó de piso y tiró abajo la puerta que no era.




confilegal.com





Es que resulta que por Ley las fuerzas del orden de cualquier país suelen tener la potestad de la verdad y por tanto mejor no tengas demasiadas disputas con ellas, pero no aquí ni en Rusia... aquello de donde fueses haz lo que vieses... 

Y no, eso no es coacción... 

Miralo de esta forma, cuando un negro puesto de drogas sale de uno de sus guetos en USA la policía utiliza la fuerza que da la ley y si estatus como fuerza del orden para impedir que se acerque a un barrio de persona decentes...

Esta bien, estas mal???? ES


----------



## amcxxl (28 Nov 2022)

El día 278 de combates comenzó con las fuerzas del #EjércitoRuso y la #DPR tomando el control de la aldea de Zelenopillya adyacente a la ciudad de Kurdyumivka, donde continúan los enfrentamientos con el #EjércitoUcraniano.


Cuando lo miro, no todo es negro hoy. Wagner liberó dos pueblos y la mitad de un tercio..


Fuerzas RF entrando de nuevo en Spornoye. Todavía no puedo superar el hecho de que "Spornoye" significa "disputado" y es precisamente este pueblo el que cambia de manos un montón de veces.









Iskra dijo:


> *Solo cabe la victoria*
> no cabe pensar en otra cosa que no sea la derrota del régimen de Kiev.
> Y la victoria no es otra cosa que la erradicación - la eliminación de raíz - de la maldad instalada en Kiev.



*Nuestra causa es justa.* *El enemigo debe ser derrotado.* *La victoria será nuestra* 

(c) Joseph Dzhugashvili , indicativo de llamada "Stalin"


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> ya somos dos, me encuentro mas con las ovejas, los caballos del vecino que con el propio vecino.



se ve ustec de cuatrero?


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*Rusia dejó equipos por valor de $ 2 mil millones en Ucrania,* - Oryx

Y este servicio, recordamos, tiene en cuenta solo lo que se puede identificar de fotos y videos, en realidad hay más capturados.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y? Vive aquí, trabaja aquí .... paga aquí. Si vale tanto, es tan listo y no quiere pagar una perra que se vaya al islote perejil a hacer negocios ... a ver como le va ....



Estoy seguro de que paga muchísimo mas que tú, y de que hace muchísimox10000 más por la sociedad de lo que haces tú.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*El intento de Ucrania de retomar Crimea será sangriento y difícil, "difícilmente se puede contar con el apoyo de Occidente"* - The Economist

Por un lado, se argumenta que Kyiv se ha acercado a esto después de una serie de ofensivas exitosas. Por otro lado, Occidente teme que la operación para devolver Crimea o Donbas "pueda empujar a Rusia a escalar, quizás incluso por encima del umbral nuclear".

Fuentes de la revista en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aseguran que no se descarta nada, incluidas operaciones contra territorios incautados por Rusia antes del 24 de febrero. Pero los principales golpes se dirigirán principalmente a la logística rusa desde Crimea para cortar el "puente terrestre de Putin". 









A Ukrainian attempt to retake Crimea would be bloody and difficult


And Western support can hardly be relied on




www.economist.com


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Piensas que algo te va a caer por "apoyar al estado"? en serio?



Alfonbass yo no cobro como tu...


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues no des el coñazo al resto, no te hemos pedido ni ayuda ni opinión



Soy pecador El, por mi culpa, por mi culpa, por mi gran culpa.. 

Quiero construir tu iglesia y no soy capaz de seguir tus reptas normas... 

Perdona oh El, pero soy simple humano y pecador y no puedo pecar...


----------



## kelden (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que paga muchísimo mas que tú, *y de que hace muchísimox10000 más por la sociedad de lo que haces tú.*



Si, entre él, ferreras y villarejo te van a arreglar la vida ... Hay que ver lo tontos que sois ....


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania comienza a probar la importación de electricidad de Rumanía.*
> 
> La empresa estatal ucraniana de comercialización de energía EKU ha realizado en las últimas horas una importación de prueba de un megavatio de energía procedente de Rumanía, según ha anunciado hoy.
> 
> ...



joder, hace mes y medio iba a exportar electricidad a la ue


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Iran comienza a enviar armas a Rusia y previo confuso incidente interno, comienza a sufrir una revolución de colorines.
China comienza a enviar armas a Rusia y previo confuso incidente interno, comienza a sufrir una revolución de colorines


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

5000 mujeres ucranianas participan ahora directamente en las hostilidades, según el ministerio de defensa ucraniano.


----------



## Mitrofán (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Cuanto mas conozco a los humanos, mas amo a mi perro"
> Arthur Schopenhauer



los luteranos y calvinistas ignoran lo que es la caridad, el fundamento mismo de la civilización. la reforma fue la vuelta a los pantanos.


----------



## kelden (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> *Iran* comienza a enviar armas a Rusia y previo confuso incidente interno, comienza a sufrir una revolución de colorines.
> *China* comienza a enviar armas a Rusia y previo confuso incidente interno, comienza a sufrir una revolución de colorines



Joer ... lo tienen facil .... que financien a las bandas de nazis que invadieron el congreso ...


----------



## HelpAviation (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> 5000 mujeres ucranianas participan ahora directamente en las hostilidades, según el ministerio de defensa ucraniano.



ya movilizan a las mujeres?


----------



## vegahermosa (28 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> se ve ustec de cuatrero?



si me quitan el acceso al gasoil... el vecino se queda sin caballo, y que no me diga nada no sea que en vez de uno imite a los generales romanos y me monte en una cuadriga conducido por cuatro


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Martok (28 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


>



¡Puf! Todavia pensaran que estan luchando en su gran cruzada santa cuando están siendo sacrificados a Baal.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> los luteranos y calvinistas ignoran lo que es la caridad, el fundamento mismo de la civilización. las reforma fue la vuelta a los pantanos.



Menudo mantra, la caridad siempre ha tenido una contraprestación por parte del caridado, en el mejor de los casos, sumisión y humillación, en el peor ,prestación sexual.


----------



## delhierro (28 Nov 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Si , preguntádselo a Alfombras que desde que muchos lo hemos ignorado está canino.Necesita los 20 centimos / respuesta que le dáis.
> 
> Ya solo falta que los que no lo ignoráis alentéis hablar con él.



jaja yo le tengo en ignorados por cansino hace meses. Era una mención puramente retorica, que el no vera por otra parte.


----------



## vegahermosa (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Iran comienza a enviar armas a Rusia y previo confuso incidente interno, comienza a sufrir una revolución de colorines.
> China comienza a enviar armas a Rusia y previo confuso incidente interno, comienza a sufrir una revolución de colorines



que armas ha enviado china, que eso no lo he visto .


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> aqui somos de saltarnos mas el regimen masna



Pues depende... 

Haces una afoto a un policía que está haciendo el cafre en servicio y.... Te puede caer el pelo como poco. .. 

Robas con una comisión y lo llevas a un paraíso fiscal y... Te votan todavía más e incluso te disculpan... 

Eres de la etnia o venido de segun que lejanos parajes y... eres un incomprendido al que se inmpone cargas, así hayas matado... Eres nacido de padres españoles por tanto Patriarcador irreductible, así seas un pagafantas irredento... 

Lo nuestro es un SESGO IGUALITARIO un tanto curioso...


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (28 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> que tiempos los de los monopolios cuando nos vendieron la competencia como aliciente de competitividad y bajada de precios
> hay fosiles de sobra
> y tahures tambien del conejo de menestrxs a los conejos de admon



Hace unas docenas de páginas se argumento que si hubiera fósiles de sobra no estaríamos metidos en esta guerra.


----------



## Mitrofán (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Menudo mantra, la caridad siempre ha tenido una contraprestación por parte del caridado, en el mejor de los casos, sumisión y humillación, en el peor ,prestación sexual.



para usted la caridad debe ser el limosneo a la puerta de la iglesia...


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Soy pecador El, por mi culpa, por mi culpa, por mi gran culpa..
> 
> Quiero construir tu iglesia y no soy capaz de seguir tus reptas normas...
> 
> Perdona oh El, pero soy simple humano y pecador y no puedo pecar...



tu peca peca que no arderas en el fuego del infierno no pueden pagar el gas y lo tienen apagado


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Pero no comprende de que eso en un mito creado por la literatura de esa época? no existe el amor al prójimo como principio universal, la gente dice amarlo o no lo mismo que dice creer en tal dios o no, para no buscarse problemas con sus vecinos.



Precisamente es el amor al prójimo el valor Universal por definición. Y procuremos que abunde y fructifique, pues sino es vivir en un mundo de lobos donde el individuo no vale nada para nadie si no tiene algo que ofrecer, y su vida aún menos ¿dónde queda la justicia en un mundo sin amor al prójimo? ni siquiera es necesaria, pues a nadie le importa nadie. Se pueden cometer todo tipo de atrocidades ¿y por qué no? ¿acaso alguien nos importa algo? así lo ven los globalistas. Y si quieren terminar con millones de nosotros, ni parpadean al pensarlo. Ese es el mundo sin amor ¿de verdad queremos eso?


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> que armas ha enviado china, que eso no lo he visto .



Lo han publicado en el hilo unas páginas atrás.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> No se lo tome tan en serio. Creo que hay un % de opinion otro% de sarcasmo y otro de exceso.



Mire qué me acaba de contestar:






Guerra en Ucrania XIX


Los desarrolladores del simulador militar ARMA 3 han declarado que pretenden combatir el hecho de que las imágenes de su juego se hagan pasar sistemáticamente por imágenes de combates del mundo real. Aunque es halagador que Arma 3 simule con tanto realismo los conflictos militares modernos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NPI (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Programa Aktion T4 canadino:



En HOLANDA les llevan años de ventaja(2002), pero en este caso es con los ancianos que se tienen que largar a Alemania para no ser democratizados por la vía rápida.


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> ya movilizan a las mujeres?



llevan tiempo haciendolo


----------



## HelpAviation (28 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> llevan tiempo haciendolo



y los hombres?


----------



## Martok (28 Nov 2022)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Putin va a cortar por lo sano el tejemaneje del G7, de EEUU y de la UE sobre los *topes a los precios* del petróleo y el gas rusos.
> A partir del próximo *5 de diciembre* se va a vetar la venta a todos los países y empresas que revendan los productos energéticos de la Federación a países hostiles.



A ver si es verdad


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

*Posiciones enemigas cerca de Kupianske sometidas a los ataques más masivos desde el regreso de la ciudad al control de las FAU*
Hoy, 21:07


https://topwar.ru/205875-krizis-na-fronte-i-v-tylu-nezalezhnoj-svodka-o-hode-specoperacii.html


tr dee

*Han pasado cinco días desde el ataque masivo con misiles del 23 de noviembre y el sistema energético de Ucrania sigue siendo un caos. Uno de los principales consumidores de generación es Kiev: en un intento de rectificar la situación en todo el país, las autoridades se han visto obligadas a limitar el consumo de energía en la capital a sólo el 40% de lo necesario.* Al mismo tiempo, todas las regiones siguen teniendo múltiples problemas. Los apagones, las subidas de tensión, los incendios de transformadores y la escasez de agua y calefacción están por todas partes. *Téngase en cuenta que los ataques son calculadamente progresivos.

El centro de la ciudad de Rivne ya se ha quedado sin energía eléctrica* sin ni un golpe de Rusia. El transporte eléctrico se ha vuelto a paralizar allí. Las autoridades locales dijeron que *la red eléctrica estaba sobrecargada* y apelaron a los ciudadanos para que intervengan y no enciendan las luces por la noche.

*Los analistas occidentales prevén un apagón total en un futuro próximo. Se espera un fuerte aumento de la emigración desde Ucrania en medio del apagón de las ciudades. Y ello a pesar de que ya el 12% de la población (4,75 millones de personas) del país no independiente se ha convertido en 'refugiados' en Europa (según la ONU). No son datos oficiales: más de 6,5 millones. Aproximadamente la misma cantidad de ciudadanos se han ido a Rusia.*

La situación para el régimen de Kiev no sólo es desfavorable en el frente interno, sino también en el externo. Las tropas rusas están llevando a cabo una exitosa ofensiva en la dirección de Artemivsk. Cuatro asentamientos, entre ellos Andreevka, han sido liberados del sur de la ciudad. Si los militares avanzan más y toman Chasov Yar, *un gran grupo de tropas enemigas se verá amenazado por el cerco.

La situación de las FAU en esta zona es crítica. *Cada día el enemigo pierde cientos de combatientes muertos y heridos. Esto se debe en gran medida a la retirada de equipos destinados a la evacuación para el combate debido a las enormes pérdidas de APC, BMP y vehículos blindados por parte de las AFU. Hay muertes masivas por shock doloroso y sepsis de combatientes que nunca esperaron asistencia médica en trincheras inundadas donde afloran las enfermedades. Se esperan deserciones masivas.

Al noreste, los cazas rusos atacarom en el pueblo de Spornoye. Anteriormente había sido utilizada por las AFU como cabeza de puente para los ataques en dirección a Lysychansk. Al norte, en las secciones Krasno-Limansky y Svatovsky del frente, el enemigo volvió a intentar romper la defensa, sufrió pérdidas de personal y equipo y se vio obligado a retirarse a sus posiciones iniciales. Cerca de Donetsk, las tropas rusas lograron alcanzar el centro del asentamiento de Marinka y desalojar al enemigo hacia los barrios occidentales de Marinka. El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania afirma que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han lanzado una ofensiva en las direcciones de Kupyansk y Limansk. Las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Kupyansk fueron objeto de los golpes más masivos desde que la ciudad volvió a estar bajo el control de las tropas ucranianas. Se utilizaron varios medios de fuego. Varias unidades enemigas trasladadas a Kupiansk desde Kharkiv fueron alcanzadas.

*El decepcionante resultado del conflicto militar con Rusia ha comenzado a resumirse en Polonia. El país es el principal proveedor de mercenarios de Ucrania. Los medios de comunicación locales han informado de la muerte de 1.200 polacos, pero estas afirmaciones se basan en datos disponibles públicamente, y las cifras reales de las pérdidas pueden ser mucho más altas. Se trata de un evidente desquite de las ambiciones geopolíticas de las autoridades polacas, que, a instancias de Estados Unidos de América, pretenden reactivar su propia gran potencia. La relación causa-efecto entre la calculada destrucción de la infraestructura energética y el efecto en la práctica militar no ha hecho sino comenzar.*


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Para nada. A occidente le está costando barato arruinar militarmente y sobre todo económicamente a Rusia. EEUU que es el que pone la pasta, por una fracción de su presupuesto militar está borrando dia a dia el poderío militar ruso. Un país que aun tenía herencia soviética y que no va a tener medios económicos para recomponerse. Está muy cerca de ser un Irán.

En 8 meses Rusia estará en una situación irreversible en años. Al que no le veo 8 meses de reveses es al hijoPutin.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Russia Actively Supplies Something From China With the An-124 Cargo Planes: Flights Conducted Almost Every Day | Defense Express


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y los hombres?



solo les quedan nazis ya no tienen estan todos muertos


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tu peca peca que no arderas en el fuego del infierno no pueden pagar el gas y lo tienen apagado



No te confundas EL todo lo puede y todo lo ve... y sino tiene gas te quemará con carbón atado a una pica o con madera si no hay carbón... 

Estamos construyendo su iglesia y la Santa Y Gloriosa institución de la inquisición tendrá un lugar destacado en ella... Haya o no haya gas...


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> Hace unas docenas de páginas se argumento que si hubiera fósiles de sobra no estaríamos metidos en esta guerra.



implementar cosas forma parte del sainete
hay más fosiles de los q dicen pero estan en manos del eje del mal: rusia, iran, ahora arabia o argelia
lo q no se es cuanto litio hay
veremos
sin dudad esta guerra es por falta de fosiles. o no. se nos escapa pero en s. 21 nada es lo que parece y menos si lo vociferan desde arriba
y no paran


----------



## HelpAviation (28 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> solo les quedan nazis ya no tienen estan todos muertos



pues si que esta mal la cosa entonces.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (28 Nov 2022)

Ahora imaginémosnos llevar los pies en bolsas de plástico dentro de las botas durante unos 5 días...

Un puto infierno.


----------



## la mano negra (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Precisamente es el amor al prójimo el valor Universal por definición. Y procuremos que abunde y fructifique, pues sino es vivir en un mundo de lobos donde el individuo no vale nada para nadie si no tiene algo que ofrecer, y su vida aún menos ¿dónde queda la justicia en un mundo sin amor al prójimo? ni siquiera es necesaria, pues a nadie le importa nadie. Se pueden cometer todo tipo de atrocidades ¿y por qué no? ¿acaso alguien nos importa algo? así lo ven los globalistas. Y si quieren terminar con millones de nosotros, ni parpadean al pensarlo. Ese es el mundo sin amor ¿de verdad queremos eso?



Muy bien , Loignorito , palabras muy profundas las suyas. El materialismo descarnado y el globalismo son ideales antihumanos.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> EL, imagino que en tu cielo, el lugar el el que habitas, cualquiera se puede saltar la ley... Pero en Cuba, igual que en cualquier nación la coacción es ilegal, vas a la policía y lo denuncias...
> De hecho en Cuba no suelen ser muy amables con quien se salta la ley, no es lugar para negociaciones sobre ella...
> Allí si alguien se atreve a coaccionarte o tu te atreves, pues el peso de la ley... Encima tienen leyes, creo, bastante quisquillosas, te pueden casi meter en la cárcel casi por rozar la ley...
> Así que no creas a quien te dice que allí es legal coaccionar a nadie... NO, NO LO ES...



En Cuba coacciona el estado, como todos los estados, pero hay una diferencia, en cuba no puedes montar un negocio por tu cuenta, eso lleva a que la gente, además, solo pueda vivir con lo básico si no malnutridos...
Vuestra "referencia"...qué guay, eh....


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (28 Nov 2022)

Los que los ucranianos no sacan en sus fotos propagandísticas (los biegos no quedan muy marciales montados en tanques). Simplemente acojonante...


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

En los últimos 9 meses, Rusia ha lanzado 16.000 misiles contra Ucrania.97% objetivos civiles.


----------



## sonotone (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Menudo mantra, la caridad siempre ha tenido una contraprestación por parte del caridado, en el mejor de los casos, sumisión y humillación, en el peor ,prestación sexual.



Su materialismo vulgar (nihilismo moral) le situa dentro del mismo grupo que los globalistas que están utilizando a Ucrania como carne de cañón, como muchos por aquí le están diciendo con otras palabras.

Le informo que el materialismo moral que usted cree defender resulta que no es del orden del Cuerpo, sino del Espíritu ( porque el Materialismo comienza en el Espíritu, en la Razón). No hay materialimo moral sin Espíritu, porque no hay Cuerpo sin Alma. Por eso su dualismo ideológico es un rasgo típico de las sociedades bárbaras, como la de estos calvinistas (globalistas) que operan en Ucrania.

Este mensaje de hecho es un acto de caridad hacia usted.


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Dices en Rusia... A ver como te lo explico...
> 
> Noticia de hoy... y cuidado un simple ciudadano, sin mucha ideología:
> 
> ...



Eso no cambia el hecho de que Rusia no debe ser ningún espejo, denuncia lo de aquí, pero no lo hagas queriendo venderme que lo de Rusia está correcto mientras tanto, y por supuesto, no me exportes esas ideas, gracias


----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Alfonbass yo no cobro como tu...



Pues trabaja, gracias a dios, vives en un país donde, de momento, nadie te lo prohibe


----------



## visaman (28 Nov 2022)

bueno sus dejo hasta mañana


----------



## EGO (28 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Joer ... lo tienen facil .... que financien a las bandas de nazis que invadieron el congreso ...



¿Y quien te crees que financio BLM en EEUU?

Los putos mierdas del PCCh.

Que casualidad que las protestas en occidente sean siempre cosa espontanea del pueblo pero en Rusia,China,Iran u otros paises son revoluciones de colores provocadas por los anglos.

Como las protestas anti OTAN, que curiosamente las convocan lobbys y partidos afines a Rusia y aqui las venden como espontaneas y transversales....


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*La OTAN considerará proporcionar a Ucrania nueva asistencia militar y energética* - Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania.

“Por primera vez, la reunión estará igualmente dedicada a los asuntos de defensa de Ucrania, a saber, nuevas armas, municiones, equipos militares y el sistema energético del país”, dijo el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Dmytro Kuleba, y prometió que habría “más decisiones” de los aliados. .


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Precisamente es el amor al prójimo el valor Universal por definición. Y procuremos que abunde y fructifique, pues sino es vivir en un mundo de lobos donde el individuo no vale nada para nadie si no tiene algo que ofrecer, y su vida aún menos ¿dónde queda la justicia en un mundo sin amor al prójimo? ni siquiera es necesaria, pues a nadie le importa nadie. Se pueden cometer todo tipo de atrocidades ¿y por qué no? ¿acaso alguien nos importa algo? así lo ven los globalistas. Y si quieren terminar con millones de nosotros, ni parpadean al pensarlo. Ese es el mundo sin amor ¿de verdad queremos eso?



Eso nos lleva a un interazante debate metafísco. Según ese principio, sin ese amor al prójimo, emanado del amor a Dios, evidentemente, el mundo se convertiría en un infierno, vale, entonces ¿que le impide a Dios no ser un ser malvado y degenerado que se alimente de sufrimiento? ¿el amor al prójimo emanado de un super dios? ¿y así sucesivamente como en los espejos infinitos de los espejos infinitos?


----------



## kelden (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En los últimos 9 meses, *Rusia ha lanzado 16.000 misiles* contra Ucrania.97% objetivos civiles.



Joer ... han dejao el pais sin una puta lavadora ...


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Su materialismo vulgar (nihilismo moral) le situa dentro del mismo grupo que los globalistas que están utilizando a Ucrania como carne de cañón, como muchos por aquí le están diciendo con otras palabras.
> 
> Le informo que el materialismo moral que usted cree defender resulta que no es del orden del Cuerpo, sino del Espíritu ( porque el Materialismo comienza en el Espíritu, en la Razón). No hay materialimo moral sin Espíritu, porque no hay Cuerpo sin Alma. Por eso su dualismo ideológico es un rasgo típico de las sociedades bárbaras, como la de estos calvinistas (globalistas) que operan en Ucrania.



Eso es solo su discutible tesis moral, no la verdad revelada.


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para nada. A occidente le está costando barato arruinar militarmente y sobre todo económicamente a Rusia. EEUU que es el que pone la pasta, por una fracción de su presupuesto militar está borrando dia a dia el poderío militar ruso. Un país que aun tenía herencia soviética y que no va a tener medios económicos para recomponerse. Está muy cerca de ser un Irán.
> 
> En 8 meses Rusia estará en una situación irreversible en años. Al que no le veo 8 meses de reveses es al hijoPutin.



pues nada, se lo cascas a los The Guardian que seguro te lo agradecen


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> joder, hace mes y medio iba a exportar electricidad a la ue



El mercado es muy volátil.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ucraïna compra electricidad a Rumanía, en modo prueba



Deben estar los rumanos como para vender nada... Este sindios en el que se ha convertido Europa, no tiene parangón en la historia universal, un pueblo suicidandose por nada.


----------



## Martok (28 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> sabía que volverías o algo, es evidente que usa está lanzando una gran ofensiva de revolución de colorines en china, lo que va conseguir es quemar sus agentes encubiertos allí permitir a los chinos identificar a todos los lideres de la disidencia y en su momento hacer una limpia en condiciones.
> *me espero con palomitas la respuesta de los chinos*



Ya esta curso


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



x

si mis cálculos se cumplen esta navidad la voy a pasar con Charlizze Theron


----------



## Charidemo (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Precisamente es el amor al prójimo el valor Universal por definición. Y procuremos que abunde y fructifique, pues sino es vivir en un mundo de lobos donde el individuo no vale nada para nadie si no tiene algo que ofrecer, y su vida aún menos ¿dónde queda la justicia en un mundo sin amor al prójimo? ni siquiera es necesaria, pues a nadie le importa nadie. Se pueden cometer todo tipo de atrocidades ¿y por qué no? ¿acaso alguien nos importa algo? así lo ven los globalistas. Y si quieren terminar con millones de nosotros, ni parpadean al pensarlo. Ese es el mundo sin amor ¿de verdad queremos eso?



Le has dejado en bandeja la contestación de tu comentario a un comunista. Una vez que las élites abandonan el temor a Dios la solución natural es una revolución.


----------



## Kill33r (28 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> 4K Italy Summer Mix 2022 Best Of Tropical Deep House Music Chill Out Mix By The Deep Sound #2
> 
> 
> 4K Italy Summer Mix 2022 Best Of Tropical Deep House Music Chill Out Mix By The Deep Sound #2→ Click enjoy: https://youtu.be/K-XxfA9yW2EItaly is a country...
> ...



Que eres expolitoxicomano de speed,cocaína y metaanfetamina?

Nunca he escuchado música de ese género, y la que te he visto subir casi siempre es de albergar un tipo de tara sináptica por abuso dañino de recaptadores del sistema sináptico dopaminergicos

Los que se producen entre axones y dendritas

Miratelo jabato aprendiz de DJ pastis


----------



## NPI (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mire usted, si no quiere ver la sustitución étnica en Europa vaya al oculista, si se niega a ver qué hay ya zonas musulmanas en Europa en las que la policía ni entra poco ha viajado usted.
> Y ya estoy hasta los C. De que se acuse de nazis a los que decimos la realidad.
> Usted es un Instrumento más del globalismo patrocinado por USA/OTAN.
> Vergüenza debería darle



Antes de los 6 años, España será como Francia-Suecia-Bélgica y sólo hablo de Europa. 
El sectarismo no funciona conmigo, multi del R78 y vividor del PESEBRE DE LO PÚBLICO

P.D.: es para el que contesta a crocodile


----------



## sonotone (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso es solo su discutible tesis moral, no la verdad revelada.



Entonces discútala si sabe o puede. Le adelanto que mi tesis no requiere de ninguna verdad revelada. Fijese que me he referido a MATERIALISMO MORAL, no a Idealismo Moral, que es la tesis en la que está ubicado usted, producto de su dualismo cartesiano.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Que hijos de puta. Ojalá los revienten a todos.


----------



## la mano negra (28 Nov 2022)

Cualquier día de estos , el oso ruso va a lanzar un zarpazo y nos va a dejar al mundo entero con la boca abierta de perplejidad.
Todavía hay barro y las temperaturas no han bajado claramente por debajo del punto de congelación para que los carros de combate rusos puedan correr como liebres por la estepa ucraniana pero todo llegará. No tenemos que olvidar que no menos de trescientos mil combatientes rusos han sido movilizados , entrenados y pertrechados para dar el golpe de gracia a unas Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas que se tambalean por momentos.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Entonces discútala si sabe o puede. Le adelanto que mi tesis no requiere de ninguna verdad revelada. Fijese que me he referido a MATERIALISMO MORAL, no a Idealismo Moral, que es la tesis en la que está ubicado usted, producto de su dualismo cartesiano.



Muy bien, usted afirma que el alma existe, demuéstrelo.


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## EGO (28 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> x
> 
> si mis cálculos se cumplen esta navidad la voy a pasar con Charlizze Theron



Vaya gustos teneis las putinas.....


----------



## Charidemo (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso nos lleva a un interazante debate metafísco. Según ese principio, sin ese amor al prójimo, emanado del amor a Dios, evidentemente, el mundo se convertiría en un infierno, vale, entonces ¿que le impide a Dios no ser un ser malvado y degenerado que se alimente de sufrimiento? ¿el amor al prójimo emanado de un super dios? ¿y así sucesivamente como en los espejos infinitos de los espejos infinitos?



Es un error atribuirle a un creador del universo sentimientos similares a los humanos. Para que haya vida debe haber muerte. No hay nada malvado en ello, es como funcionan las cosas. Hay agujeros negros que destruyen sistemas planetarios completos pero eso a su vez pone las "semillas" para la creación de más sistemas planetarios.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso nos lleva a un interazante debate metafísco. Según ese principio, sin ese amor al prójimo, emanado del amor a Dios, evidentemente, el mundo se convertiría en un infierno, vale, entonces ¿que le impide a Dios no ser un ser malvado y degenerado que se alimente de sufrimiento? ¿el amor al prójimo emanado de un super dios? ¿y así sucesivamente como en los espejos infinitos de los espejos infinitos?



Sí, es un interesante debate. El problema es que empezamos bajo un supuesto falso, Dios ni se alimenta del sufrimiento ni tiene (a mi entender) previsto hacerlo. Que existen otras entidades nada divinas pero sí sobrenaturales que sí se alimentan de este, eso sí podemos aceptarlo como punto de partida. Esos seres serían los que ocupan el lugar de Dios en la mente de los globalistas, y por eso veríamos las locuras que perpetran.

Pero lo más interesante en este debate es el como vemos a los demás. Si solo somos animales evolucionados, si no existe Dios ni dioses, si no hay nada más que lo aparente ¿entonces qué hacemos luchando por principios políticos y sociales para mejorar el estado general de todos? ¿no sería lo lógico luchar solo por nuestros propios intereses? es lo que hacen los animales, pugnar por la 'cumbre de la pirámide', tanto entre su especie como en su entorno frente a otras.


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En Cuba coacciona el estado, como todos los estados, pero hay una diferencia, en cuba no puedes montar un negocio por tu cuenta, eso lleva a que la gente, además, solo pueda vivir con lo básico si no malnutridos...
> Vuestra "referencia"...qué guay, eh....



Vuestra????... 

No de Cuba. 

En cuanto a su ley, pues es la Ley en Cuba. 

En Cataluña no era legal hacer un referéndum.. SIMPLE Y LLANAMENTE porque en la legislación española existen diversos procesos a seguir... 

No es VUESTRA ley española... Es la LEY en España.. 

Y no, no es una coacción, es LA LEY. 

Justa, injusta??? Es. 

Navalny esta en la cárcel porque se ha saltado la ley. Puigdemon no lo está porque está huido de la justicia... 

Es lo que tiene madurar y no ser un crío toda la vida, se es consecuente. 

Es lo del Che famoso...¿Tu crees sinceramente que el tipo no era consciente que lo mismo un día lo mataban?... O crees que el no sabía que se estaba saltando la ley e iba por el monte por placer... Lo de ser un revolucionaro de salón es como para mear y no echar gota... Te atienes a las consecuencias si te sales la ley... En el caso de Puigdemon pues estar prófugo y vivir del cuento, pero porque esto es España, que si te llamas Malcolm X o Navalny y andas de tocahuevos y ya insondable porque el uno está vivo y el otro se murió, no no es por el Tío Sam, es porque uno era alguien importante y peligroso y el otro un mierdecilla que ni en su casa conocen y suerte que tiene por ello... Consecuente se dice...


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*Solo la derrota militar de Rusia puede resolver este conflicto,* - el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Suecia, Tobias Lindström.

"Solo derrotándolo en la guerra podremos asegurar un futuro pacífico y estable".


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Vaya gustos teneis las putinas.....



lerdo


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Es un error atribuirle a un creador del universo sentimientos similares a los humanos. Para que haya vida debe haber muerte. No hay nada malvado en ello, es como funcionan las cosas. Hay agujeros negros que destruyen sistemas planetarios completos pero eso a su vez pone las "semillas" para la creación de más sistemas planetarios.



Ah, entonces no existe ese señor barbudo que premia a los buenos y castiga a los malos...que decepción.


----------



## pemebe (28 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Cantidad de municipios en España 8131, poblacion 47.330.000 (2021)
> Cantidad de municuipios Brasil 5570, poblacion 214.000.000 (2021)
> Sin decirlo tan a lo bestia, pero razon no le falta.



Dinamarca 98 municipios población 5.873.420 (2021). Los daneses reformaron dos veces porque son pobres y no podían mantener tantos municipios.

Hasta 1970 había unos 1.000 municipios.
Hasta 2006 había unos 271 municipios.
Desde 2007 hay 98 municipios.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Solo la derrota militar de Rusia puede resolver este conflicto,* - el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Suecia, Tobias Lindström.
> 
> "Solo derrotándolo en la guerra podremos asegurar un futuro pacífico y estable".



Pues ya sabe, que coja el fusil y vaya desfilando pa Ucrania


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sí, es un interesante debate. El problema es que empezamos bajo un supuesto falso, Dios ni se alimenta del sufrimiento ni tiene (a mi entender) previsto hacerlo). Que existen otras entidades nada divinas pero sí sobrenaturales que sí se alimentan de este, eso sí podemos aceptarlo como punto de partida. Esos seres serían los que ocupan el lugar de Dios en la mente de los globalistas, y por eso veríamos las locuras que perpetran.
> 
> Pero lo más interesante en este debate es el como vemos a los demás. Si solo somos animales evolucionados, si no existe Dios ni dioses, si no hay nada más que lo aparente ¿entonces qué hacemos luchando pro principios políticos y sociales para mejorar el estado general de todos? ¿no sería lo lógico luchar solo por nuestros propios intereses? es lo que hacen los animales, pugnar por la 'cumbre de la pirámide', tanto entre su especie como en su entorno frente a otras.



Pues por mera evolución social, los humanos primigenios eran como usted dice, las relaciones sociales y su evolución hace que sean como ahora son. O quizas obsevaron que las malas acciones terminan regresando como afirman los hermanos en Buda.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (28 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> implementar cosas forma parte del sainete
> hay más fosiles de los q dicen pero estan en manos del eje del mal: rusia, iran, ahora arabia o argelia
> lo q no se es cuanto litio hay
> veremos
> ...



Desde arriba lo que nos dicen coincide exactamente con lo que expones. Que hay fósiles de sobra, tranquilos, pero lo que pasa es que están en manos de los malos. Vaya mala suerte.

La intensificación reciente de las proclamas oficiales para reducir su uso voluntariamente, por cosas de calentamiento global que ya se habia detectado por lo menos hace 2 décadas, es una forma encubierta de manifestar lo contrario, sin que cunda el panico.


----------



## Charidemo (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ah, entonces no existe ese señor barbudo que premia a los buenos y castiga a los malos...que decepción.



Obvio. Por eso Mahoma acertadamente dijo que no habría ni imágenes ni símbolos. Los musulmanes no identifican a Dios como un señor barbudo de blanco.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (28 Nov 2022)

Estos días he estado comentando la jugada con 3 grupos de ucranianas (1 grupo de 3 conejas llegadas del centro-oeste, 1 grupo de 2 conejas llegadas de Odesa, 1 grupo de 3 conejas de lugares varios pero que se han hecho "amigas" para "conquistar Europa").

Pensaba abrir hilo con muchos mas detalles, pero mejor que os den por el culo. El resumen: no tenéis NI puta idea de lo que se ha cocido y se cuece en ese pais.

Apuntes:

1. La muchachada del oeste es MUY peculiar: tienen totalmente asumido que el caudillo Ze es el pavo de la serie de TV (la expresión "siervo del pueblo" o "esclavo del pueblo", omnipresente en la conversación de forma totalmente seria; al principio pensaba que iban de descojono y casi la lio), no entienden por que Ucrania no es parte de la UE ya que tiene "ciudades muy buenas", TODOS los ucranianos tienen coches caros porque trabajan mucho (no es un pais pobre) y, finalmente , Alemania ha sido una decepción para ellas (literalmente, en Dusseldorf TODOS son drogadictos).

Los soldados ucranianos, a tope con un entrenamiento buenísimo de 2 meses; prácticamente invencibles, etc; el problema es cuando pasamos al capitulo "amigos y familiares que han caído"; parece que la cosa esta siendo muy seria; de hecho, el cuñado de una de ellas, un canelo oficinista de 46 palos, esta a punto de ser llamado para eso del "entrenamiento buenísimo" y ya no se las prometen tan felices; eso si, victoria o muerte, que para eso son todos descendientes de los cosacos de Zaporizia (esto dicho sin ninguna ironía por parte de las conejas).

Una de ellas es periodista, psicóloga y profesora de ucraniano, todo sacado en 5 años a pesar de no sonar demasiado despierta (esta es la del entrenamiento buenisimo y el cuñado de 46 palos). Las tapas de yogures en Ucrania han debido de dar mucho juego. De ahi, quizás, los famosos estudios de derecho del caudillo Ze y los de arquitectura de su parienta, la Ze.

Firmemente creyentes en el derecho divino del pueblo ucraniano a recibir dinero y armas de forma ILIMITADA de TODO el mundo. Todo el que no apoya a Ucrania es intrínsecamente MALO, incluyendo Sri Lanka y San Marino.

2. Las de Odesa dicen que antes todo el mundo hablaba en ruso en Odesa; ahora esta prohibido y si hablas en ruso te puedes meter en muchísimos problemas. Las conejas consiguieron tarjetas de residentes en España (validez de 2 años) y ahora andan dando vueltas por Europa pensando en donde asentarse.

3. A las 3 aventuras la guerra les trae al pairo totalmente; una de ellas dice tener contacto con un par de ucranianos, desarrolladores de videojuegos al parecer forradisimos, que están tocándose los huevos en las afueras de Alicante, y van de camino.

Con las primeras, yo a todo que si, que Fuck Putin y cuéntame mas. Cero posibilidades de rascar nada horizontalmente, así que investigación de campo pura y dura. Las de Odesa dan sensación de pobres mujeres (una de ellas es cocinera y tiene unos pajarillos tatuados en la muñeca). Con las de caminito de Alicante puede que se rasque algo, así que nos hemos olvidado de Putin bastante rápido y hemos pasado a las copas y a las mentiras habituales (chalet en la zona alta de Barcelona, podríamos pasarnos un par de semanas en primavera, etc). Luego que vayan a llorar a sus compatriotas en Alicante y aire...

PS: una del primer grupo, totalmente obsesionada con las marcas de ropa, Polo en particular...


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Movilizados rusos demostrando que algo hacen bien.....robar alcohol en el super.


----------



## millie34u (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (28 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Vuestra????...
> 
> No de Cuba.
> 
> ...



Creo que hablar contigo es perder el tiempo, sinceramente...


----------



## Praktica (28 Nov 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> Desde arriba lo que nos dicen coincide exactamente con lo que expones. Que hay fósiles de sobra, tranquilos, pero lo que pasa es que están en manos de los malos. Vaya mala suerte.
> 
> La intensificación reciente de las proclamas oficiales para reducir su uso voluntariamente, por cosas de calentamiento global que ya se habia detectado por lo menos hace 2 décadas, es una forma encubierta de manifestar lo contrario, sin que cunda el panico.





Spoiler



desde arriba nos dicen que no hay ni gota y que pillemos electrico seamos ecolomierdas buenistas y muy resilientes
el calentamiento ese es un ismo mas
y mientras el 50% de cada litro a pagar chuiringuitos.
el fin del motor de combustion era para 2035
ahora parece que ya no


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pues por mera evolución social, los humanos primigenios eran como usted dice, las relaciones sociales y su evolución hace que sean como ahora son. O quizas obsevaron que las malas acciones terminan regresando como afirman los hermanos en Buda.



Del como eran los humanos antaño, solo tenemos suposiciones, dado que no existía ni la escritura. Respecto a la 'evolución social', pues que quiere que le diga, cualquier persona consecuente con su modelo de realidad, actúa en consonancia a este, así que convertirse en un depredador de otros hombres no tiene por qué ser ninguna cosa mala en la mente de alguien que niegue a Dios. El bien y el mal pasan a ser solo algo relativo a uno mismo, y si acaso aquellos 'que le caen bien' o de quienes se sirve en su entorno.

Y eso de 'que las malas acciones terminan regresando', ya en si es un concepto vinculado a la divinidad. No puede existir tal de no haber un dios o dioses. Vale, que no me lo creo pero desde esta perspectiva sería admisible por lógica, que esa 'evolución' afecta a los seres. Compro temporalmente 'pulpo como animal de compañía' pero ¿y de qué forma actúa esa 'evolución' sobre lo intangible? ahí no hay órganos donde representarse.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues trabaja, gracias a dios, vives en un país donde, de momento, nadie te lo prohibe



Mira que llegas a decir tonterias con tal de desviar el hilo y acapararlo


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Le has dejado en bandeja la contestación de tu comentario a un comunista. Una vez que las élites abandonan el temor a Dios la solución natural es una revolución.



Usted observe.


----------



## EGO (28 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Obvio. Por eso Mahoma acertadamente dijo que no habría ni imágenes ni símbolos. Los musulmanes no identifican a Dios como un señor barbudo de blanco.



Mahoma no existio.Ni tan siquiera los musulmanes se llamaban asi al principio.Los llamaban ismaelitas o sarracenos,pero no musulmanes.

Ni tampoco los arabes que conquistaron la peninsula rezaban mirando a la Meca.El islam solo se uso para amalgamar a los territorios conquistados por los sarracenos.Fue mucho posterior a lo que todos creeemos.

Lee a Robert Spencer.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dañaron el puente en Starobogdanovka, región de Zaporozhye, a lo largo del cual la Federación Rusa transfirió armas*, - Estado Mayor.


----------



## sonotone (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Muy bien, usted afirma que el alma existe, demuéstrelo.



Su dualismo le obliga a plantear preguntas equivocadas, lo que le lleva a querer resolver problemas inexistentes.

Su tesis en definitiva es que somos "máquinas", lo cual es una gigantesca ficción. Fíjese, para los cartesianos del siglo XVII, los animales no tenían alma, se les consideraban máquinas. Pero los médicos, en cambio, afirmaban contra estos cartesianos, que los animales sí tenían alma/inteligencia, cosa que la Etología ha demostrado en el siglo XX (desde las orcas, castores, hormigas..... todos los seres vivos disponen de alguna forma de Alma/inteligencia operativa para orientarse). 

Pues vale, usted prefiere fingir que es una "maquina", pero yo no, no necesito fingir que soy una máquina, pues tengo autoconsciencia.

Su tesis mecanicista le situa moral y mentalmente en el siglo XVII. Los problemas que usted plantea hace siglos que fueron superados por las sociedades civilizadas (aunque muchas sociedades aun no han asumido que no somos máquinas. Como vemos en Ucrania).


----------



## vil. (28 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso no cambia el hecho de que Rusia no debe ser ningún espejo, denuncia lo de aquí, pero no lo hagas queriendo venderme que lo de Rusia está correcto mientras tanto, y por supuesto, no me exportes esas ideas, gracias



Lo de Rusia... lo del Tío Sam... lo de aquí o lo de allí... Espejos???? .. 

EL la ley es la ley. Aquí o allí o allá... y cuando no la cumples cae el peso de la misma sobre ti...

A lo que i vamos por tanto y resumiendo, por tanto, Nadie o Nada???? 

La libertad no te la coacciona NADIE estimado El... 

Algo si coarta tu libertad, la ley, la pasta, tus obligaciones morales o éticas, el lugar donde naces, la familia, el entorno, el laburo, etc... 

NO NADIE, NADA SI


----------



## kasperle1966 (28 Nov 2022)

*La guerra de Ucrania: un cementerio polémico en Polonia*

Un sitio de noticias polaco independiente, Niezaleizny Dziennik Polityczny, tiene un interesante artículo sobre las pérdidas polacas en la guerra de Ucrania.

No puedo confirmar la veracidad de los informes, pero desde al menos 2014 el sitio ha publicado regularmente varias noticias y artículos de opinión al día. Parece que se opone al actual gobierno conservador del PiS en Polonia.

A continuación, el texto traducido por la máquina en polaco:

Un final vergonzoso. Cuarteles americanos para mercenarios polacos

_ A principios de noviembre, los medios de comunicación regionales anunciaron planes para crear entierros similares a los cementerios de guerra estadounidenses en Olsztyn. Los informes desataron una ola de indignación, tanto entre los residentes de la ciudad como entre los polacos de todo el país. "¿Esto es una necrópolis para polacos? Somos de otra cultura", así reaccionaron los usuarios indignados en las redes sociales ante las extrañas ideas del ayuntamiento._
...
_ El cementerio municipal de Dywity es la principal necrópolis de Olsztyn y ocupa más de 35 hectáreas. Hoy se habla mucho de él en toda Polonia, porque pronto se parecerá a un cementerio de guerra de EE.UU. Tiene que ser como en una película americana. Un gran césped con lápidas idénticas. Sin árboles, bancos, ángeles inclinados sobre los muertos. Las lápidas serán las mismas, sólo se diferenciarán en el color. Sus fabricantes prevén sólo tres: negro, gris y rojo-marrón.

La razón principal para la creación del cementerio americano de Olsztyn fue el drástico aumento del número de entierros en la región, principalmente de tumbas de soldados.

Esta situación se ha convertido en un verdadero problema para el gobierno local de Olsztyn, donde está estacionada la 16ª División Mecanizada de Pomerania. Los funerales militares casi diarios, combinados con salvas de honor, empezaron a irritar a los residentes y provocaron numerosas preguntas a la administración de la ciudad y al mando de la 16ª División. Para evitar una mayor publicidad del problema, las autoridades decidieron crear un cementerio "americano" separado.
...
Tras el estallido de la guerra en Ucrania, en febrero de este año, el presidente Andrzej Duda y el ministro de Defensa Nacional, Mariusz Błaszczak, hicieron un llamamiento oficial a los polacos para que se unieran a las filas de los mercenarios y lucharan del lado del régimen de Kiev. Entre los combatientes que fueron a la guerra había soldados profesionales de la 16ª División Mecanizada y veteranos de la unidad que vivían en la región._

_Durante los 10 meses de sangrientos combates, según la información de fuentes públicas, murieron en Ucrania más de 1.200 ciudadanos polacos, entre ellos soldados y veteranos de la 16ª DPM. El número de heridos y mutilados también asciende a varios miles._

El número de heridos es probablemente tres veces superior al de muertos, aunque puede variar según las circunstancias de la guerra. Significa que en total unos 4800 hombres del contingente polaco en Ucrania resultaron heridos o muertos. ¿Es un tercio de las fuerzas "mercenarias" polacas en Ucrania? ¿Es más? ¿O menos?

No lo sabemos, pero supongo que muchos de los soldados regulares de la 16ª División Mecanizada de Pomerania en Olsztyn han sido "llamados" a participar en la guerra. La división consta de una brigada blindada y dos mecanizadas, además de los auxiliares habituales, lo que la convierte en una unidad de 15.000 hombres.

El estilo de los cementerios polacos es típico de un país europeo católico. Árboles, tumbas individuales, lápidas elaboradas, velas y flores.



*Polish cemetery - DISCOVERING ROOTS genealogical research and tours in Poland*

Es comprensible que a la gente de Polonia no le gusten los planes de un cementerio militar al estilo "americano":

_ Las autoridades prepararon "honores especiales" para ellos. En Olsztyn se están construyendo cuarteles de uniformes: habrá dos tamaños de losas. Las más grandes (metro por metro) son tumbas para oficiales, las más pequeñas (60 cm por 60 cm) son cuarteles para soldados. No se podrá cubrir la lápida con cubos, ni espolvorear guijarros ni plantar flores. Sólo se puede esparcir hierba alrededor de las tumbas. Un final tan poco glorioso les espera a los mercenarios que murieron en Ucrania.

Sólo en Olsztyn habrá 1.700 de estos lugares de enterramiento. Por lo tanto, muchos polacos que creyeron en las falsas promesas de la propaganda gubernamental serán víctimas de la política internacional provocadora del régimen del PiS._

Con los planes de enterrar a 1.700 soldados polacos muertos, además de los 1.200 que ya están enterrados, el gobierno polaco parece esperar que sus soldados participen en una guerra aún más intensa y larga.

*MoA - Ukraine War - A Contentious Graveyard In Poland*

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## frangelico (28 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Estos días he estado comentando la jugada con 3 grupos de ucranianas (1 grupo de 3 conejas llegadas del centro-oeste, 1 grupo de 2 conejas llegadas de Odesa, 1 grupo de 3 conejas de lugares varios pero que se han hecho "amigas" para "conquistar Europa").
> 
> Pensaba abrir hilo con muchos mas detalles, pero mejor que os den por el culo. El resumen: no tenéis NI puta idea de lo que se ha cocido y se cuece en ese pais.
> 
> ...



Gran crónica. Qué terrible país tiene que ser ese para tener a la población tan abducida por la propaganda.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Su dualismo le obliga a plantear preguntas equivocadas, lo que le lleva a querer resolver problemas inexistentes.
> 
> Su tesis en definitiva es que somos máquinas, lo cual es una gigantesca ficción. Fíjese, para los cartesianos del siglo XVII, los animales no tenían alma, se les consideraban máquinas. Pero los médicos, en cambio, afirmaban contra estos cartesianos, que los animales sí tenian alma/inteligencia, cosa que la Etología ha demostrado en el siglo XX (desde las orcas, castores, hormigas..... todos los seres vivos disponen de alguna forma de Alma/inteligencia operativa para orientarse).
> 
> ...



No conoce al Teniente Data.


----------



## sonotone (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No conoce al Teniente Data.



Usted solo es un farsante. Supongo que ya se lo habrán dicho muchos por aquí. 

Pero siempre conviene recordar estas cosas.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Usted solo es un farsante. Supongo que ya se lo habrán dicho muchos por aquí.
> 
> Pero siempre conviene recordar estas cosas.



Y lo dice un tio que se autodenomina Sonotone...al menos mi avatar es de un señor real.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 40.000 moldavos salen a protestar en Chisinau
> 
> Maia Sandu los condena a un invierno frío y hambriento y este es el resultado.
> 
> ...



Ahora imagínate que vives en Transnistria. Y que eres obviamente proruso.
500.000 prorusos en la zona más 10.000 soldados rusos.

Ves que Ucrania se va a tomar por culo, y con ella Moldavia, que depende de Ucrania para el tema energético (depende de Rusia, pero el gas pasa por Ucrania). Quitando Transnistria, hay 2 millones de personas en Moldavia (aunque estoy seguro de que son muchas menos).

En serio alguien cree que la gente de Transnistria no se va a unir a Rusia en cuanto vea que los rusos se acercan?
Ahora mismo la distancia entre la madre patria Rusia y Transnistria se ha acortado hasta los120 km.


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *La guerra de Ucrania: un cementerio polémico en Polonia*
> 
> Un sitio de noticias polaco independiente, Niezaleizny Dziennik Polityczny, tiene un interesante artículo sobre las pérdidas polacas en la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> ...




Con esos números públicos, toca concluir que la cantidad de polacos en Ucrania
se parece a los 10.000 que se comentaba días atrás. Con la misma lógica, muertos 
y fuera de combate, andarán por los 5.000, y lo que te rondaré...


----------



## Seronoser (28 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Al final tanto criticar la táctica rusa y, sin apenas arriesgar, está llevando a ucrania a la debacle. Así, a lo tonto.



Pasito a pasito...suave suavecito...


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Documental anglo, seguramente...



Obvio. Ellos siempre usan los medios audiovisuales para justificar sus genocidios.



> Aborigen australiano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... pero es que mataban pobres canguritos...


----------



## Charidemo (28 Nov 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Mahoma no existio.Ni tan siquiera los musulmanes se llamaban asi al principio.Los llamaban ismaelitas o sarracenos,pero no musulmanes.
> 
> Ni tampoco los arabes que conquistaron la peninsula rezaban mirando a la Meca.El islam solo se uso para amalgamar a los territorios conquistados por los sarracenos.Fue mucho posterior a lo que todos creeemos.
> 
> Lee a Robert Spencer.



Voy a dejar los offtopics. No soy musulmán ni falta que me hace. Y no conozco a Robert Spencer ni parece que me haga falta conocerle. Diga lo que diga ese señor los moros lo dejaron todo por escrito en esa época. Habrá exageraciones por supuesto pero eso de decir que no existió Mahoma lo veo como los terraplanistas.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*Bielorrusia no participará en la guerra de Ucrania, según Kyiv.*

La Inteligencia ucraniana ha asegurado que las amenazas de Bielorrusia sobre su participación en la guerra de Ucrania forman parte de una campaña de desestabilización de las tropas y de la población ucraniana.

El director de la Inteligencia ucraniana, Andrii Yusov, ha denunciado que las informaciones vertidas desde Minsk y Moscú sobre el ingreso de Bielorrusia en la guerra persigue "varios objetivos al mismo tiempo".

La movilización y despliegue de tropas ucranianas en otros puntos de la frontera con Bielorrusia, despejando así otros territorios, lo que facilitaría el avance ruso, es uno de ellos, según recoge la agencia de noticias Ukrinform


----------



## Kron II (28 Nov 2022)

Una de las claves de este conflicto es quién puede fabricar armamento más rápidamente, pero también a un precio menor para no colapsar su economía. Que la mayoría de los países de la OTAN hayan agotado su capacidad de enviar armas a Ucrania, a pesar de la teórica superioridad, en conjunto, en la fabricación de armamento parece apuntar que el talón de aquiles está en el coste de su fabricación:


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Español no era, a los españoles los sacas del flamenco y....



Esa es la típica frase del enemigo inglés. Y usted ¿de qué nación de elfos dice ser? más que nada para poder atribuirle las miserias correspondientes, como tan 'graciosamente' y a ritmo de propaganda británica nos regala usted .


----------



## NS 4 (28 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Combatir en el invierno continental tiene que ser la ostia de duro...

Yo estuve trabajando una semana con temperaturas de -20C y por la noche a -28C...

Teniamos que dejar los vehiculos al ralenti toda la noche...por no tener el anticongelante adecuado.

Recuerdo entrar en un silo subterraneo a contar municion y parecerme que hacia calor...bajo tierra el termometro higrometro marcaba -10C...


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Lástima que la miopía de nuestros políticos y altos mandos militares de la época no llegaran a entender la importancia de los submarinos y los destructores, que diseñaron insignes marinos españoles. Con unas cuantas decenas de ellos y los también ausentes torpedos, los EEUU hubieran tenido que reescribir la historia del final del s XIX de otra forma
> 
> A lo largo de la historia sólo el mal liderazgo de la nación ha derrotado a los españoles y favorecido a sus enemigos
> 
> ...



En esos momentos ya estábamos demasiado infiltrados por la masonería, organización secreta (ahora discreta, sic) que siempre ha servido a los intereses anglosajones. Por eso se dejaron de hacer muchas cosas que convenían, y al tiempo se hicieron otras del estilo 'tiro en el pié'. Y así seguimos.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Nov 2022)

El Papa católico Francisco el de la Pampa argentina, quiere ser mediador en la guerra.
Y por eso hoy suelta esto:




Que los rusos son crueles, sobre todo los chechenos y los de Buryat...que son rusos obviamente.
Menudo mediador el masón de Francisco.


----------



## la mano negra (28 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Obvio. Por eso Mahoma acertadamente dijo que no habría ni imágenes ni símbolos. Los musulmanes no identifican a Dios como un señor barbudo de blanco.



Claro , claro ... Por eso los musulmanes tienen que ir , al menos una vez en la vida , a La Meca a besar una piedra que es un símbolo.


----------



## pemebe (28 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>











Niechlubny koniec. Amerykańskie kwatery dla polskich najemników - Dziennik Polityczny


Na początku listopada media regionalne poinformowały o planach utworzenia w Olsztynie pochówków podobnych do amerykańskich cmentarzy wojennych. Doniesienia wywołały falę oburzenia, zarówno wśród mieszkańców miasta, [...]




dziennik-polityczny.com





*Un final sin gloria. Cementerios de Estados Unidos para mercenarios polacos*

Hanna Kramer

A principios de noviembre, los medios de comunicación regionales informaron de los planes para crear enterramientos similares a los cementerios de guerra estadounidenses en Olsztyn. Los informes provocaron una ola de indignación, tanto entre los residentes de la ciudad como entre los polacos de todo el país. *"¿Esta es una necrópolis para polacos? Somos de otra cultura" *fue la reacción de los usuarios en las redes sociales, indignados por las extrañas ideas del gobierno municipal.

Si estas medidas no son tan populares entre los polacos, ¿por qué las autoridades han tomado esa decisión? Intentaremos contar la historia con suficiente detalle.

El cementerio municipal de Dywity es la principal necrópolis de Olsztyn y tiene más de 35 hectáreas. Hoy es la comidilla de toda Polonia, porque pronto se parecerá a un cementerio de guerra de los Estados Unidos. Se supone que es como en una película americana. Un gran césped con lápidas idénticas. No hay árboles, ni bancos, ni ángeles inclinados sobre los muertos. Las lápidas serán idénticas, diferenciándose únicamente por el color. Sus fabricantes sólo han previsto tres: negro, gris y rojo-marrón.

*La razón principal para la creación del cementerio americano de Olsztyn fue el drástico aumento del número de entierros en la región, principalmente de tumbas de soldados.*

Esta situación se ha convertido en un verdadero problema para el gobierno local de Olsztyn, donde está estacionada la 16ª División Mecanizada de Pomerania.* Los funerales militares casi diarios combinados con los saludos de honor empezaron a molestar a los residentes y provocaron numerosas preguntas a la administración de la ciudad y al mando de la 16ª División.* Para evitar una mayor publicidad del problema, las autoridades decidieron establecer un cementerio "americano" separado.
*
¿Qué causó la muerte de los soldados polacos?*

Tras el estallido de la guerra en Ucrania en febrero de este año, el presidente Andrzej Duda y el ministro de Defensa Nacional, Mariusz Blaszczak, pidieron oficialmente a los polacos que se unieran a las filas de los mercenarios y lucharan del lado del régimen de Kiev. Entre los combatientes que fueron a la guerra había soldados profesionales de la 16ª División Mecanizada y veteranos de la unidad que vivían en la región.

*Durante 10 meses de sangrientos combates, según la información de fuentes disponibles públicamente sólo en Ucrania, murieron más de 1.200 ciudadanos polacos, incluidos soldados y veteranos de la 16ª PDZ. El número de heridos y mutilados también asciende a varios miles de personas.*

Las autoridades han preparado "honores especiales" para ellos. En Olsztyn se están creando cementerios unificados: habrá dos tamaños de losas. Las más grandes (un metro por un metro) son las tumbas de los oficiales, las más pequeñas (60 cm por 60 cm) son los cuarteles de los soldados. No se pavimentarán las lápidas, ni se cubrirán con piedras ni se plantarán flores. Sólo el césped debe extenderse alrededor de las tumbas. Un final tan poco glorioso les espera a los mercenarios que murieron en Ucrania.

*Sólo en Olsztyn habrá 1.700 enterramientos de este tipo.* Por tanto, las víctimas de la política internacional provocadora del régimen de Ley y Justicia seguirán siendo muchos polacos que creyeron las promesas mentirosas de la propaganda gubernamental.


----------



## El Veraz (28 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Boomerang:
> 
> *El precio del barril de Brent a niveles de enero de 2022. La amenaza energética rusa, va pasando.*



No es hoy un buen dia para los rusonazis, como ya viene siendo habitual:


----------



## dabuti (28 Nov 2022)

700 UCRANIANOS DE OPERACIONES ESPECIALES ESTÁN ESTACIONADOS EN ZAPOHORIYA

*Over 700 Ukrainian commandos amassed in Kiev-held Zaporozhye, says official *
It is noted that Russia’s strikes "persistently crippling depots of ammunition loads, ammunition rounds, military equipment and so on" disrupt these plans by the Ukrainian military

MOSCOW, November 28. /TASS/. Over 700 Ukrainian commandos are presently stationed in the Kiev-controlled part of the Zaporozhye Region, Vladimir Rogov, chairman of the We Are Together with Russia movement, said in a live broadcast on the Soloviev Live TV Channel on Monday.
"Over 700 militants from the Ukrainian special operations forces are deployed in the Zaporozhye Region on the territory controlled by the [Ukrainian President Vladimir] Zelensky regime. These are 700 plus men trained to cross the Dnieper, land an assault force and seize large industrial facilities," he said.
However, Russia’s strikes "persistently crippling depots of ammunition loads, ammunition rounds, military equipment and so on" disrupt these plans by the Ukrainian military, the regional official said.
Rogov told TASS earlier on Monday that the Ukrainian army kept building up its battlegroup in the area of the towns of Orekhov and Gulyaypole along the line of engagement in the Zaporozhye Region. He said that Ukrainian military hardware continued arriving in the city of Zaporozhye from where "it is delivered to the Orekhov area to a greater extent and to the area of Gulyaypole and the village of Kamenskoye to a lesser extent."


----------



## Charidemo (28 Nov 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Claro , claro ... Por eso los musulmanes tienen que ir , al menos una vez en la vida , a La Meca a besar una piedra que es un símbolo.



Es casi imposible evitar lo de los símbolos. Me explico. No pueden hacer imágenes o símbolos de Dios pero si escrbir la palabra "Dios", con lo cual se conviette de hecho esa palabra en un símbolo que ponen en sus mezquitas. Igualmente pasa con su l8bro sagrado, se convierte en simbolo de hecho y ponen versiculos en las decoraciones. Pero ya no es un señor barbudo. Tenia su intención pero erró.


----------



## El Veraz (28 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ahora imagínate que vives en Transnistria. Y que eres obviamente proruso.
> 500.000 prorusos en la zona más 10.000 soldados rusos.
> 
> Ves que Ucrania se va a tomar por culo, y con ella Moldavia, que depende de Ucrania para el tema energético (depende de Rusia, pero el gas pasa por Ucrania). Quitando Transnistria, hay 2 millones de personas en Moldavia (aunque estoy seguro de que son muchas menos).
> ...



Donde se acercan, si los rusonazis cada dia estan mas lejos y en desbandada total?


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esa es la típica frase del enemigo inglés. Y usted ¿de qué nación de elfos dice ser? más que nada para poder atribuirle las miserias correspondientes, como tan 'graciosamente' y a ritmo de propaganda británica nos regala usted .



Yo soy como Harry el Sucio: odio por igual a blancos, negros, , amarillos, cobrizos y mexicanos....


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que es una renta baja? Si son aquellos que cobran menos de 19.000 pavos, poco coche van a usar. Deberían quitar las subvenciones y tambien quitar mucha fiscalidad a los carburantes.



Fiscalizar los carburantes es imprescindible si quieres nivelar la balanza de pagos. Somos deficitarios y hay que importar, son euros que van fuera. Lo que se debería de hacer, es eliminar autonomías, despedir funcionarios, y quedarnos en los porcentajes normales en Europa, que esto es un cachondeo de mamandurrias. Y esforzarse por conseguir alternativas funcionales a los combustibles fósiles. Y explotar los recursos en ese sentido que tenemos dentro de nuestro territorio y aguas propias. Y ponerles bozal a los ecolojetas que trabajan para los anglosajones (lo sepan o no) limitando nuestro crecimiento. Resumiendo, trabajar para potenciar España en todos los sentidos, amputando las rémoras funcionariales e ideológicas que nos enferman y limitan.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania aumenta el riesgo de uso de armas químicas, según el organismo internacional que las controla.*
La* guerra en Ucrania *incrementó el peligro del uso de armas de destrucción masiva, incluidas las químicas, advirtió este lunes el jefe del organismo internacional encargado de controlar este tipo de armamento. *"La situación en Ucrania volvió a aumentar la amenaza real de las armas de destrucción masiva, incluidas las químicas"*, declaró el presidente de la Organización para la Prohibición de las Armas Químicas (OPAQ), Fernando Arias. Según este diplomático español, la OPAQ sigue de cerca la situación en Ucrania.

La invasión rusa "acentuó las tensiones existentes hasta tal punto de *que ya no resulta una evidencia* la unidad de la comunidad internacional sobre los desafíos mundiales vinculados a la seguridad y la paz internacionales", añadió Arias durante la reunión anual de este organismo, con sede en La Haya (Países Bajos). Los órganos internacionales de desarme, como la OPAQ, "se convirtieron en lugares de confrontación y desacuerdo", lamentó Arias.


----------



## NS 4 (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Deja de citarme, pedazo de mierda. En este foro todos sabemos lo que son las revoluciones de colorines, ya las describió en su dia Leonard C. Lewin en su obra "Triage". Y ahora lee las sagradas palabras del Gran Timonel.
> "Sostengo que, para nosotros, es malo si una persona, partido, ejército o escuela no es atacado por el enemigo, porque eso significa que ha descendido al nivel del enemigo. Es bueno si el enemigo nos ataca, porque eso prueba que hemos deslindado campos con él. Y mejor aun si el enemigo nos ataca con furia y nos pinta de negro y carentes de toda virtud, porque eso demuestra que no solo hemos deslindado campos con él, si no que hemos alcanzado notables éxitos en nuestro trabajo".
> 
> 
> ...



Tampoco te pongas dramatico...seran chinos pero imbeciles no son.

Al que le mole vivir para siempre en politica covid 0...que levante la mano.

Mucho me parece lo que han aguantado los chinos.


----------



## agricultura (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ... es lo que hacen los animales, pugnar por la 'cumbre de la pirámide', tanto entre su especie como en su entorno frente a otras.



Falacia del hombre de paja: no es necesario denostar a los animales para ennoblecer al hombre. Esta interpretación no me suena a tradicional, ni de la religión católica ni de muchas otras. 
Más bien suena a capitalismo moderno extractivista y destructor, ¿anglosajón porqué no? a aquel que interpreta al mundo como su propio espejo, el de cree el ladrón que los otros son de su condición. 

_Lucas 12:24__ Considerad los cuervos, que ni siembran ni siegan; no tienen bodega ni granero, y sin embargo, Dios los alimenta; ¡cuánto más valéis vosotros que las aves!_


----------



## NS 4 (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo soy como Harry el Sucio: odio por igual a blancos, negros, , amarillos, cobrizos y mexicanos....



Pues menos odiar...si no, moriras solo como un perro...


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo soy como Harry el Sucio: odio por igual a blancos, negros, , amarillos, cobrizos y mexicanos....



O sea, que no nos dice cual es su 'divina nación'. Pues menuda será que se avergüenza de ella. Pues mire, tanto yo como muchos españoles en este foro, no tenemos ninguna vergüenza en ese aspecto, al contrario, nos sentimos agradecidos por ser españoles, y mucho. Y eso incluso bajo el miserable estado en el que ahora y desde el R-78 se encuentra nuestra nación. Fíjese cuanta honra hay tras de nosotros para poder pensar así.

Por cierto, usted como de costumbre, vuelve a fuentes anglosajonas para definirse. A menudo Star Trek, ahora Harry el Sucio. Hace nada justificando el genocidio de los aborígenes australianos 'por que mataban canguritos', bueno, 'marsupiales'. Coño, usted debe ser inglés o yanki... ¡o wait! 

Hágame caso y no odie tanto. Mejor es amar que odiar, que de lo que llevamos dentro da fruto nuestro ser. Créame.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (28 Nov 2022)

Por si quedaba alguna duda de que el Papa Bergoglio es un hijo de Satanás y de qué lado está, ni una palabra sobre las víctimas rusas de Donbass , ni las torturas a prisioneros rusos, ni nada... hasta se justifica diciendo que los rusos son malos porque Stalin hizo un genocidio de ucranianos, para vomitar.

Cuando lo han citado en canales de Telegram no podía pensar que fuera cierto, pero está ahí, he descargado la transcripción de la entrevista original





De una entrevista:

*Gerard O’Connell: Santo Padre, sobre Ucrania: muchos en EEUU se sintieron
confundidos por su aparente voluntad de no criticar directamente a Rusia por su
agresión a Ucrania, prefiriendo, en cambio, hablar más en general de la
necesidad de un fin a la guerra, de un fin de la actividad de los mercenarios, en
lugar de los ataques rusos y el tráfico de armas. ¿Cómo puede explicar su
posición sobre esta guerra a los ucranianos o a los norteamericanos y otros que
apoyan a Ucrania?*

Cuando hablo de Ucrania, hablo de pueblo mártir, de un pueblo martirizado. Si
hay un pueblo martirizado hay alguien que lo martiriza. Cuando hablo de Ucrania,
hablo de la crueldad porque tengo mucha información de la crueldad de las tropas
que vienen. Generalmente los más crueles son quizás los pueblos que son de
Rusia, pero no son de la tradición rusa, como los chechenos, los buryatis, etc.
Ciertamente quien invade es el Estado ruso. Eso es muy claro. A veces trato de no
especificar para no ofender y más bien condenar en general, aunque se sabe bien
a quién estoy condenando. No es necesario que ponga el nombre y el apellido. El
segundo día de la guerra fui a la embajada rusa, un gesto inusual porque un papa
nunca va a una embajada. Y ahí le dije al embajador que le dijera a Putin que yo
estaba dispuesto a viajar, a condición que me dejara una ventanita chiquita para
negociar. Me contestó el canciller Lavrov, con mucha altura, una linda carta, donde
comprendía que por el momento no era necesario. Con el presidente Zelensky
hablé al teléfono tres veces. Y mi trabajo en general es recibir listas de presos,
sean presos civiles o presos militares y hacerlas llegar al gobierno ruso. Y la
respuesta fue siempre muy positiva. También pensé viajar, pero tomé la decisión:
si viajo, voy a Moscú y a Kiev, a las dos, no a un solo lugar. Y nunca di la impresión
de estar tapando la agresión. Recibí acá, en esta sala, tres o cuatro veces a
delegados de Ucrania, del gobierno. Y trabajamos juntos. ¿Por qué no lo nombró a
Putin? Porque no era necesario, ya se sabía. Pero a veces la gente agarra un
detallito y... Todos saben cuál es mi postura, con Putin o sin Putin, sin nombrarlo.
Fueron varios cardenales a Ucrania: el cardenal Czerny fue dos veces, monseñor
Gallagher, que es el encargado de los Estados, estuvo cuatro días en Ucrania y me
llegó el relato de lo que vio; el cardenal Krajevsky viajó cuatro veces. Él va con su
camioneta cargada de cosas y pasó toda la Semana Santa en Ucrania. O sea que la
presencia de la Santa Sede con los cardenales es muy fuerte y estoy en contacto
continuo con personas informadas. Y quisiera que mencionara que en estos días
es el aniversario del Holodomor, el genocidio que Stalin hizo con los ucranianos
(en 1932-33). Creo que eso conviene mencionarlo como un antecedente histórico
de la lucha


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Falacia del hombre de paja: no es necesario denostar a los animales para ennoblecer al hombre. Esta interpretación no me suena a tradicional, ni de la religión católica ni de muchas otras.
> Más bien suena a capitalismo moderno extractivista y destructor, ¿anglosajón porqué no? a aquel que interpreta al mundo como su propio espejo, el de cree el ladrón que los otros son de su condición.
> 
> _Lucas 12:24__ Considerad los cuervos, que ni siembran ni siegan; no tienen bodega ni granero, y sin embargo, Dios los alimenta; ¡cuánto más valéis vosotros que las aves!_



Falacia de los cojones. Los animales miran por si mismos si son de carácter individual, y por ellos y el grupo si son gregarios. Esto es así por la supervivencia de la especie. Y los leones se comen a los leoncitos del anterior rey de la manada cuando lo destronan. Y los chimpancés perpetran guerras feudales contra otros grupos de su misma especie devorando incluso a los 'chimpancitos'. Cuanto daño ha hecho el puto Disney.


----------



## dabuti (28 Nov 2022)

*Ataque ruso con misiles contra la 17ª brigada del ejército ucraniano elimina a 100 militares y destruye ocho blindados.*







28/11/2022 



> *Fueron destruidos 390 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 6.866 tanques y blindados de combate, 904 vehículos de lanzacohetes múltiple, 3.624 piezas de artillería y morteros, y 7.395 unidades de vehículos militares especiales, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial*



*Moscú, 28 nov *El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa ofreció hoy su informe sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania.
De acuerdo al informe del ente castrense, las fuerzas rusas atacaron con misiles de largo alcance y alta precisión a una concentración de la 17ª brigada de tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en una estación de ferrocarril en la región de Dnepropetrovsk, donde fueron inutilizados ocho blindados y cinco vehículos de combate, y eliminados más de 100 militares ucranianos.
Asimismo, dos grupos tácticos ucranianos intentaron atacar las posiciones rusas en la dirección de Kupiansk, donde 50 militares fueron eliminados y se les destruyó un tanque, dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y una camioneta.
En la dirección Krasno-Limanski, el fuego de artillería rusa infligió una derrota a dos grupos tácticos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que intentaron avanzar en la zona, pero el fuego de las fuerzas rusas eliminó a más de 30 regulares de Kiev y les destruyó dos vehículos blindados y tres camionetas.
También, hasta 80 militares de Kiev fueron neutralizados y se les destruyó un tanque, tres blindados de combate, dos camionetas y un automóvil en una ofensiva fallida en los asentamientos de Belogorovka, Bakhmutskoye, Yakovlevka e Ivangrad de la República Popular de Donetsk.
En el sur de Donetsk, fueron repelidos dos contraataques de las fuerzas ucranianas que perdieron a más de 50 militares, dos blindados y un vehículo de combate de infantería.
A su vez, la aviación táctica y las fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron ocho puestos de mando ucranianos en las regiones de Járkiv y Jersón, así como 57 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro, 124 sitios de concentración de tropas y equipos militares y dos depósitos de municiones.
Mientras tanto, los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron siete aviones no tripulados ucranianos y dos misiles anti-radar HARM.
Defensa rusa confirmó además, el derribo de 333 aviones de combate, 177 helicópteros y 2.572 drones ucranianos, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial
Asimismo, fueron destruidos 390 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 6.866 tanques y blindados de combate, 904 vehículos de lanzacohetes múltiple, 3.624 piezas de artillería y morteros, y 7.395 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## NS 4 (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Recuerde que las revoluciones de color occidentales se llaman así porque todas tienen colores específicos, solo preste atención a estas manifestaciones en China. No se trata de la población que quiere cambiar, Estados Unidos está tratando de derrocar a su país a través de su propio pueblo.



Estas diciendo que al pueblo chino le mola la estrategia covid 0??
Los campos de cuarentena forzosa???

La vida en reclusion perpetua???


Mira, yo no se si ahora mismo ha sido todo orquestado por el globalsionismo o no...puede ser puede ser...no digo un no rotundo.

Pero que tienen que estar hasta los cojones es mas que evidente...no hay ser humano que aguante vivir asi mucho tiempo.

Edito: tu lo aguantarias??? O vivirias como miembro del aparat del partido unico???


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Por si quedaba alguna duda de que el Papa Bergoglio es un hijo de Satanás y de qué lado está, ni una palabra sobre las víctimas rusas de Donbass , ni las torturas a prisioneros rusos, ni nada... hasta se justifica diciendo que los rusos son malos porque Stalin hizo un genocidio de ucranianos, para vomitar.
> 
> Cuando lo han citado en canales de Telegram no podía pensar que fuera cierto, pero está ahí, he descargado la transcripción de la entrevista original
> 
> ...



Es un gordinflón montonero malo. Es un Papa que ni cree en Dios.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (28 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Antes de los 6 años, España será como Francia-Suecia-Bélgica y sólo hablo de Europa.
> El sectarismo no funciona conmigo, multi del R78 y vividor del PESEBRE DE LO PÚBLICO
> 
> P.D.: es para el que contesta a crocodile



Yo le expongo hechos y doy mis argumentos y razones, y, al igual el forero al que secundaa, ud sólo ofrece descalificaciones personales. ¿será por que el argumentario le incomoda y no tiene nada que responder coherente?


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

Bueno señores, ya tenemos el color de la revolución de colorines de China, es el BLANCO. 
Por cierto, acaban de decir que existe un estudio de la Universidad de Xinhua que dice que si China abre los controles sobre Omicron como lo hacen en USA y Putitolandia tendría 3 millones de muertos.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Boomerang

El precio de barril de petróleo Ural esta a 51 dólares, mas bajo incluso que el tope fijado para el petróleo ruso.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las viejas prácticas soviéticas cobran vida. Uralvagonzavod implicará a 250 presos en la producción de vehículos blindados t.me/Rogandar/33066
> Todo lo nuevo está bien olvidado de lo viejo. El camarada Stalin no miente.
> Cabe destacar que ya en el verano de 2021 empezaron a involucrar a los presos en la construcción de BAM, que empleaba a 600 personas.
> Por supuesto, esto no quiere decir que los condenados vayan a constituir un porcentaje serio en el conjunto de la producción industrial. Incluso bajo Stalin, dentro del sistema del Gulag, la producción agregada Лучше чем ГУЛАГ sólo dio un impulso limitado. En 1931, por ejemplo, cuando se construía el Belomorkanal, el trabajo de todos los presos soviéticos aportó al país 300 millones de rublos, con unos ingresos presupuestarios de 32.000 millones de rublos. Así que está claro que hoy en día no estamos hablando de cifras serias a escala mundial, pero como mano de obra adicional serán bastante útiles, teniendo en cuenta los retos de aumentar la producción de vehículos blindados.
> ...



¿Ese cañon autopropulsado cazacarros de la foto no es de la segunda ww? ¿Los siguen fabricando?


----------



## waukegan (28 Nov 2022)

> Disturbios entre “hooligans” ingleses en Mallorca



No digo armas de fuego porque se podría escapar una bala que acabase dándole a un trabajador, pero me parece lamentable que no les hayan llevado siquiera unos cuantos machetes a estos simpáticos ciudadanos británicos para optimizar la ejecución de la tarea que estaban realizando.


----------



## Martok (28 Nov 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Que eres expolitoxicomano de speed,cocaína y metaanfetamina?
> 
> Nunca he escuchado música de ese género, y la que te he visto subir casi siempre es de albergar un tipo de tara sináptica por abuso dañino de recaptadores del sistema sináptico dopaminergicos
> 
> ...



LOL

Te saco el trapo rojo y saltas como el torico... 

Lo de China me preocupa entre poco y nada, mientras te tocas fantaseando con la caída del gobierno Chino, los camaradas están haciendo su trabajo, y en unos días las tuberías quedaran perfectamente purgadas.

Entonces ¿Te seguiras tocando o echando espumarajos en la intimidad?

Hay mundo fuera de tu casa


----------



## Hal8995 (28 Nov 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> jaja yo le tengo en ignorados por cansino hace meses. Era una mención puramente retorica, que el no vera por otra parte.



Jajaja....pues menos mal que me contuve. Al final había escrito "adóptalo y llevátelo hasta para cagar" . Hice bien en borrarlo pues siempre pueden pasar estas cosas, las ironías finas. Mis disculpas por el post.

Un abrazo . Otra cosa: no abandone sus convicciones por mucha presión que hagan. Yo tb llevo meses con lo de los puentes, si los hubieran eliminado ( se puede hacer ) esto habría terminado muchísimo antes y con menos muertos de ambos bandos.

Leo muchos comentarios de que los rusos lo tienen todo claro y que prefieren desmilitarizar el país entero de la forma más cómoda posible, cerca de su frontera. Que la victoria la tienen asegurada y lo saben pero prefieren desgastar económicamente a occidente y desmilitarizarlo.Yo no lo creo, aunque me gustaría que así fuese pero la lógica no me dice eso.

La caida de Liman , pero sobretodo Izyum y Kherson me parecen grandísimas pérdidas inmecesarias si es que la situación " está supercontrolada ".

En fin, el tiempo lo dirá y espero equivocarme.


----------



## ZHU DE (28 Nov 2022)

China Risks 1.6 Million Deaths in Virus ‘Tsunami’ If Covid Zero Is Abandoned: Study


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Jajaja....pues menos mal que me contuve. Al final había escrito "adóptalo y llevátelo hasta para cagar" . Hice bien en borrarlo pues siempre pueden pasar estas cosas, las ironías finas. Mis disculpas por el post.
> 
> Un abrazo . Otra cosa: no abandone sus convicciones por mucha presión que hagan. Yo tb llevo meses con lo de los puentes, si los hubieran eliminado ( se puede hacer ) esto habría terminado muchísimo antes y con menos muertos de ambos bandos.
> 
> ...



Los rusos lo están pasando putísimas. Eso no significa que vayan a perder o ganar la guerra, pero es evidente a cualquiera que no sea un fanboy.


----------



## Martok (28 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Portavoz del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU.:
> 
> *"Al Pentágono le preocupa mucho que los ucranianos estén disparando a un ritmo exorbitante,
> especialmente en lugares como Bakhmut, basándose en la falsa suposición de que los suministros
> de municiones en Occidente son ilimitados..."*



Eso pasa cuando a unos monos les da una pistola


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que paga muchísimo mas que tú, y de que hace muchísimox10000 más por la sociedad de lo que haces tú.



si, sobre todo Floren.

Lo dicho. BIBA MI DUEÑO


No si esta será la interpretación que los Abascales y compañia tienen de la defensa de los trabajadores y de gente a más desfavorecidas.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Civiles de Jerson denuncian torturas durante la ocupación rusa .


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ❗ Se reporta despegue de 20 bombarderos estratégicos rusos hacia Ucrania con misiles. El área posicional supuestamente está en el área del Mar Caspio, y la salva de misiles será de al menos 100 misiles Kh-101 y Kh-555.
> 
> @vorposte



Pese a todo, que Dios les guarde. Cuántos pobres hombres sin verdadera culpa caerán bajo ese ataque. Cuántos sin verdadera culpa sufrirán el resultado pasando hambre y frío. Y mientras, los verdaderos culpables quedarán en sus mansiones bien calientes y provistos de todo. Malditos los que han provocado esta sucia guerra. Malditos sean.


----------



## coscorron (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China Risks 1.6 Million Deaths in Virus ‘Tsunami’ If Covid Zero Is Abandoned: Study



1,6 millones de personas ya muy mayores o con comorbilidades que moriran en poco tiempo igualmente ... Alargar su vida a consta de robar años a la del resto no es un buen negocio.


----------



## coscorron (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pese a todo, que Dios les guarde. Cuántos pobres hombres sin verdadera culpa caerán bajo ese ataque. Cuántos sin verdadera culpa sufrirán el resultado pasando hambre y frío. Y mientras, los verdaderos culpables quedarán en sus mansiones bien calientes y provistos de todo. Malditos los que han provocado esta sucia guerra. Malditos sean.



Por lo visto hoy han despegado de mosqueo porque no estamos recibiendo noticias de los objetivos alcanzados ... Otro día será que despeguen y lancen los bombardeos.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Nov 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ahora imaginémosnos llevar los pies en bolsas de plástico dentro de las botas durante unos 5 días...
> 
> Un puto infierno.



Imaginate estar con los pies empapados dia y noche a 2 grados....pulmonia asegurada.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mire usted, si no quiere ver la sustitución étnica en Europa vaya al oculista, si se niega a ver qué hay ya zonas musulmanas en Europa en las que la policía ni entra poco ha viajado usted.
> Y ya estoy hasta los C. De que se acuse de nazis a los que decimos la realidad.
> Usted es un Instrumento más del globalismo patrocinado por USA/OTAN.
> Vergüenza debería darle



Coincido en eso de la 'sustitución étnica', pero no en beneficio de los moros (diversos). Será (si les sale bien la jugada) para los anglosajones. Estos salvajes solo son un ejército de demolición. Luego serán masacrados cuando nos hayan hecho lo propio a nosotros. Es que queda 'un poco feo' que lo hagan los anglosajones directamente. Cosas del marketing y tal.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

Estos ivanes no tienen instrucción de ningún tipo, sufren un ataque artillero mientras avanzan y no tienen mejor idea que reunirse todos como ovejas asustadas, y pasa lo que tiene que pasar:


----------



## alexforum (28 Nov 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Una de las claves de este conflicto es quién puede fabricar armamento más rápidamente, pero también a un precio menor para no colapsar su economía. Que la mayoría de los países de la OTAN hayan agotado su capacidad de enviar armas a Ucrania, a pesar de la teórica superioridad, en conjunto, en la fabricación de armamento parece apuntar que el talón de aquiles está en el coste de su fabricación:



El problema no es la capacidad, que la hay. Y habría que ser iluso para pensar que Rusia tiene más capacidad de producción que occidente en su conjunto (o EEUU sin contar el resto.

El problema es la falta de compromiso, y por compromiso no me refiero a lo visto hasta ahora, sino a hacer sacrificios mayores y comunicando a la población occidental que “están en guerra”.
La población rusa está en guerra y ya lo sabe pero a ver cómo le explicas a las charos españolas de TikTok y demás grupos sociales que estamos en guerra.

Yo creo que la estrategia de Rusia es esta precisamente esa: alargar la guerra y hacer que mantener Ucrania sea muy caro para occidente y no me refiero solo en lo militar:
- mantener sanciones daña la economia
- la energía
- mantener el estado ucraniano económicamente (no hablo de gasto militar, sino pagar funcis en ucrania etc… eso ya es un dineral).

Por eso en parte vemos ahora los bombardeos a la Infra electrica. Aparte de su importancia militar, también está el tema que ahora encima hay que mantener a ucrania energéticamente, más lidiar con las futuras olas de refugiados.

Ojo, no digo que este fuera el plan de Rusia desde el principio y que putin fuera un ajedrecista. En mi opinión ambos bandos han cambiado sus estrategias a lo largo del conflicto como es lógico.

Para terminar decir que también hay que ser escépticos con las noticias de falta de armamento. EEUU también vivió una guerra fría y tiene almacenes. Es de ilusos pensar que a EEUU se le agotan las armas y a Rusi la no. Muchos de esos titulares son precisamente para fomentar el apoyo popular al gasto militar.

“si estamos faltos de armas” Nadir va a cuestionar gastar miles de millones más en el complejo militar industrial, en vez de gastarlo en otros sectores.


----------



## juanmanuel (28 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> implementar cosas forma parte del sainete
> hay más fosiles de los q dicen pero estan en manos del eje del mal: rusia, iran, ahora arabia o argelia
> lo q no se es cuanto litio hay
> veremos
> ...



No es que falten combustibles fosiles. El problema esta en cuanto se puede extraer, a que precio y con cuanto consumo de energia en la propia extracion, exploracion, traslado, refino y distribucion.


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

Maria Zakharova hoy, contestando al Papa:

*Papa: "Cuando hablo de Ucrania, hablo de una nación que es mártir. *
_*Si hay personas que son mártires, hay alguien que las atormenta.

Por regla general, los más crueles, tal vez los que proceden de Rusia,*_
* pero no de la tradición rusa, como los chechenos, los buriatos, etc.".

Una especie de absurdo: hasta hace poco, Occidente creía lo contrario, que los eslavos torturaban*
_* a los chechenos, ahora la posición ha cambiado 180 grados.

Los humanistas liberales jugaron.

Me gustaría recordar a los hermanos católicos que la Biblia dice que todos los pueblos tienen un solo Padre.

Este es el principio y el fin de todas las conversaciones que tengan algún tinte xenófobo, racista, nacionalista
o cualquier otro misántropo.

Y además.
¿Qué nos dirá el Vaticano sobre el martirio del pueblo multinacional soviético?

¿Tal vez tenga sentido especular primero sobre el arrepentimiento católico antes que el ortodoxo en el siglo XX,
y el musulmán por muchos anteriores?

Somos una familia con los buriatos, chechenos y otros representantes de nuestro país multinacional y multiconfesional.

Y juntos rezaremos definitivamente por la Santa Sede, cada uno a su manera, pero sobre lo mismo: deseamos*_
* que no sean tentados.*

Amén.


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

Historia de 404 en 4 viñetas.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y porque Floren no tiene derecho a beneficiarse de ese tipo de ayudas si Floren paga veinte veces en impuestos lo que pago yo??? Yo mismo estoy hasta los cojones de pagar impuestos y no haber podido pedir una puta beca en la vida porque siempre hay alguien que ha tomado peores decisiones en su vida o hay que dar ayudas a inmigrantes recien llegados que no deberían estar aquí ... hasta los cojones de la solidaridad que siempre es lo mismo, pagar más impuestos para recibir menos ...



Es que todo eso no es solidaridad real, es un sistema de demolición de nuestra nación con la deuda que necesariamente debemos asumir para poder pagar todos esos dislates. Pero ayudar a los españoles, eso hoy no, mañana.


----------



## Honkler (28 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Papa católico Francisco el de la Pampa argentina, quiere ser mediador en la guerra.
> Y por eso hoy suelta esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275781
> ...



Y quien hace caso a ese mierda? Ni los mismos católicos …


----------



## juanmanuel (28 Nov 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Obvio. Por eso Mahoma acertadamente dijo que no habría ni imágenes ni símbolos. Los musulmanes no identifican a Dios como un señor barbudo de blanco.



Mahoma era brillante. El cristianismo, sobre todo el moderno se desarrollo muchas veces a pesar de la propia figura central. El Islam es producto de su figura generadora.
Nunca se corto ni un poco en cambiar lo que tenia que cambiar.
Cuando las tribus judias de Medinah lo rechazaron como profeta no tuvo ningun empacho en cambiar. Si antes rezaban de cara a Jerusalem ahora se rezaba de cara a La Meca. Si habia que dedicar un dia al señor y no podia ser el dia del Sabbat, que ya lo usaban los judios que lo rechazaron, ni podia ser el domingo que ya lo usaban los cristianos, entonces sera el viernes y listo. Que para eso el era el profeta.


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

Consecuencias del bombardeo de militantes ucranianos del distrito Chervonogvardeisky de Makievka, como resultado del cual murieron tres personas.


Estos 3 y otros miles espero que carguen en la conciencia (si es que tiene) del multimillonario hereje ese que vive en Roma.

El Papa Francisco enseña la patita de lobo una vez más, humillando nuevamente a los cristianos católicos
Ahora tenemos declaraciones puramente racistas y absolutamente falaces que recuerdan a aquel vaticano colaboracionista con el régimen nazi. 


Esto es lo que dice en una publicación jesuita estadounidense 
(Exclusive: Pope Francis denounces polarization, talks women’s ordination, the U.S. bishops and more):


----------



## Martok (28 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Lo sé por experiencia personal, la gente de pueblo es violenta a rabiar, es violenta hasta para demostrar afecto.



En el pueblo de mi madre a muerto gente por mojones


----------



## UsufructO (28 Nov 2022)

Bueno pues nada... la ofensiva Ucronazi se ha quedado en nada... es más, están retrocediendo en muchos frentes, los ruskis a su bola, rollo apisonadora. Ya lo dijimos por aqui, las tacticas rusas no son las OTANicas, paciencia que los rusos van a otro paso...


----------



## Iskra (28 Nov 2022)

*Tampoco hace falta pruebas porque es público y notorio.*

El hacker ruso Joker mostró otra porción de documentos clasificados de la OTAN, que fueron sacados del programa de comando y control ucraniano-estadounidense DELTA.
t.me/JokerDPR/290

En general, es muy interesante. La OTAN proporciona a los ucranianos casi todos los datos de inteligencia y los objetivos para la destrucción, sin mencionar las armas, el equipo y los soldados.

Los documentos publicados por Joker contienen imágenes satelitales estadounidenses de verano, que descifran los objetivos de la represa de Kajóvka, que los propietarios estadounidenses también consideran un objetivo para la destrucción.

El esquema muestra las posiciones de los sistemas de guerra electrónica y los sistemas de defensa aérea que protegían la central hidroeléctrica Kajóvskaya en aquel momento. Su destrucción es un elemento importante para causar un daño más severo a la presa, ya que una parte significativa de los misiles disparados contra la central hidroeléctrica Kajóvskaya son derribados por los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos.



Y otra cosa que no se podía saber.
The Economist(), citando al excomandante de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de Ucrania, Mikhail Zabrodsky, informa que "la operación para devolver Crimea fue planeada para 2023".

Lo que ya hemos hablado, la OTAN estaba inflando al régimen Nazi desde el 2014 para lanzarla contra Rusia, utilizándola como tontos útiles. Los entrenamientos, las armas y todo lo que vemos hoy no es nuevo...

Ingenuos fueron en la OTAN si creyeron que los rusos son tontos y no harían nada.


----------



## rejon (28 Nov 2022)

A este paso llegan a los 30$ el barril de petroleo que propone Polonia como tope.


----------



## Malevich (28 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> 1,6 millones de personas ya muy mayores o con comorbilidades que moriran en poco tiempo igualmente ... Alargar su vida a consta de robar años a la del resto no es un buen negocio.



Además de 3 ya hemos bajado a 1,6.
Al final será como con el stalinicidio.... O con el estudio aquel del imperial college que calculaba medio millón de muertos en España y nos costó tres meses encerrados como animales....


----------



## quinciri (28 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Muchos de esos titulares son precisamente para fomentar el apoyo popular al gasto militar.



Y de paso advertir que habrá que recortar por otro lado, porque pasta hay la que hay ... Salvo que decidan seguir inventándose dinero...

De todos modos, me pregunto como contribuyente por qué tiene que incrementarse el gasto de defensa (propia, se entiende) y para intervenir en "socorro" de un pais con el que no tengo ningún conflicto ni ningún motivo para socorrerlo, y que además no deja de suponer una agresión a un tercer pais que no nos ha hecho nada, y ni hay visos de que vaya hacerlo en un futuro...


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

*Estadista alemán critica la falta de valentía de los líderes de la UE 
y exige el desmembramiento de la OTAN y el cierre de las bases estadounidenses*

*Alemania se ha encontrado cosechando las consecuencias de la crisis en Ucrania, enfrentando costos*
_* energéticos y alimentarios vertiginosos, recesión y el peligro de una desindustrialización permanente 
mientras Washington y Bruselas continúan pidiendo más y más sanciones contra la energía rusa para
tratar de “castigar” a Moscú por su operación militar en Ucrania.


EEUU y sus aliados han pasado desde 2014 preparándose para una confrontación con Rusia en Ucrania, 
dijo Lafontaine, veterano estadista alemán con más de cuarenta años de experiencia política en su haber.

“Por supuesto, también me refiero al conflicto en Ucrania, que comenzó con el putsch de Maidan en Kiev 
en 2014. Desde entonces, Estados Unidos y sus vasallos occidentales han estado armando a Ucrania 
y preparándola sistemáticamente para la confrontación con Rusia. Ucrania se convirtió así en miembro 
de facto, si no de jure, de la OTAN. Esta historia de fondo ha sido ignorada por los políticos occidentales
y los principales medios de comunicación”, 

“Durante más de 100 años, el objetivo declarado de la política estadounidense ha sido evitar a toda costa
que las empresas y la tecnología alemanas se fusionen con las materias primas rusas. Está perfectamente
claro que, si se tiene en cuenta esta historia, estamos ante una guerra de poder de Estados Unidos contra 
Rusia que se ha preparado durante mucho tiempo”, dijo Lafontaine.

“Es imperdonable que el SPD haya traicionado el legado de Willy Brandt y su política de distensión, y ni 
siquiera haya insistido seriamente en el cumplimiento de los Acuerdos de Minsk”, dijo el político, refiriéndose
a los acuerdos de paz de 2015 destinados a restaurar la paz en el Donbass.

Lafontaine criticó al gobierno alemán por su débil respuesta a la destrucción de Nord Stream, que caracterizó 
como una “declaración de guerra a Alemania”. Fue “patético y cobarde” por parte del gobierno federal tratar
de “barrer el incidente debajo de la alfombra”, a pesar de la evidencia de que “EE.UU. llevó a cabo el ataque*_
*directamente o le dio luz verde”, dijo el político.[.]*


----------



## NPI (28 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Yo le expongo hechos y doy mis argumentos y razones, y, al igual el forero al que secundaa, ud sólo ofrece descalificaciones personales. ¿será por que el argumentario le incomoda y no tiene nada que responder coherente?



Para diálogo de besugos, utiliza una de tus otras cuentas.


P.D.: primera y última respuesta a uno de tantos que generan tráfico en el hilo para ingresar dinero.


----------



## alexforum (28 Nov 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Y de paso advertir que habrá que recortar por otro lado, porque pasta hay la que hay ... Salvo que decidan seguir inventándose dinero...
> 
> De todos modos, me pregunto como contribuyente por qué tiene que incrementarse el gasto de defensa (propia, se entiende) y para intervenir en "socorro" de un pais con el que no tengo ningún conflicto ni ningún motivo para socorrerlo, y que además no deja de suponer una agresión a un tercer pais que no nos ha hecho nada, y ni hay visos de que vaya hacerlo en un futuro...



Efectivamente. Eso aue se pregunta usted es en parte a lo que me refiero con falta de compromiso.

A la gente le suda la polla que se gaste dinero en guerras, las que sean: Libia, Siria, Iraq, o lo que sea. Al fin y al cabo, quitando 4 burbujos, la gente en su dia a dia no anda dandole vueltas a lo que pasa en el mundo ni leyendose los presupuestos generales del estado.
La gente quiere tener pasta, tener un buen coche, casa, trabajo, viajar, follar, gastar, consumir, ...vamos lo que viene siendo VIVIR.

Cuando te anuncian una guerra por ejemplo la de Iraq, en el fondo a todo el mundo le suda la polla. Al americano por ejemplo la guerra de Iraq le sudo la polla. Y les sudaba la polla porque ninguna de las guerras mencionadas anteriormente INFLUYO EN EL ESTILO DE VIDA del americano/europeo/otanico/occidental.

Ahora bien... cuando ves que la cesta de la compra te sube un 20%, que te cuesta llenar el tanque del coche que usas para trabajar cientos de euros mas al mes, la factura de la luz, cuando te dicen que es bueno no lavarte o que tienes que estar sin AC en verano, ... ya ahi amigo... a la gente le empieza a tocar un poco los cojones.

Si, los primeros meses el Putin malo malo malo... cuela... pero cuando pasa un tiempo la gente por mucho telediario que vea dice: vale si Putin malo malo malo... pero y a mi que mierda me importa Ucrania si no se ni donde esta en el mapa? 

En definitiva es lo que es, ha sido, y sera occidente: mucha fachada. Mucha banderita de Ucrania, mucho postureo, pero mientras no me alteres el estilo de vida.


----------



## dabuti (28 Nov 2022)

El invierno se acerca a Kiev.

-10 esta semana y -13 la que viene con máximas de -5 el lunes que viene.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ¿Ese cañon autopropulsado cazacarros de la foto no es de la segunda ww? ¿Los siguen fabricando?



Es un SU-100 de la 2a G.M. seguramente sea de los que restauran para usarlos en desfiles del día de la Víctoria.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Imaginate estar con los pies empapados dia y noche a 2 grados....pulmonia asegurada.



El peligro más grande es el llamado pie de trinchera.









Pie de trinchera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (28 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Porque lo ÚNICO concreto que va a pasar, seguramente, es que quitaran el subsidio de los 0,20€ por litro y eso jode a muchísima gente trabajadora, y sobre todo a los transportistas, y sigue habiendo 21.500 millones de euros en políticas feministas y ahora la "gran preocupación" es que salga la ley trans, impulsada por la parte del Gobierno de la ley del "no es no", estamos apañados, saludos.




Ya que no ser priva de meter una cuña, aún mas alejada del off topic, le quisiera aclarar que si es que se refiere a esta noticia, que habla de "una previsión de 20.000 millones, en un plazo de 4 años" (5.000 al año, que a saber si finalmente se llegan a ejecutar), el importe iría en un 91% a cosas como el aumento de *oferta de plazas de Educación Infantil de 0 a 3 años*, el subsidio de cuidado de menores *afectados por cáncer u otra enfermedad grave*, destinada a los progenitores, adoptantes o acogedores que reducen su jornada de trabajo, o a seguir impulsando los *permisos de paternidad y maternidad*. Programas que están insertos en diversos ministerios, ya que El Ministerio de Igualdad, , tiene un presupuesto total, para todo, de 573 millones (en 2023)
Qué quiere que le diga, si es que se va a subvencionar algo, prefiero subvencionarle la guardería a una pareja joven, que la gasolina del automóvil privado de un langosto o de un mindundi con una paga que se lo pueda permitir . Y lo mismo deben alegrarse aquellos que, al menos boquilla, dicen apoyar tanto la familia, los niños y la natalidad.


----------



## Martok (28 Nov 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Por si quedaba alguna duda de que el Papa Bergoglio es un hijo de Satanás y de qué lado está, ni una palabra sobre las víctimas rusas de Donbass , ni las torturas a prisioneros rusos, ni nada... hasta se justifica diciendo que los rusos son malos porque Stalin hizo un genocidio de ucranianos, para vomitar.
> 
> Cuando lo han citado en canales de Telegram no podía pensar que fuera cierto, pero está ahí, he descargado la transcripción de la entrevista original
> 
> ...



Una cosa buena que tuvo la pandemia y ahora la guerra es que ha servido para quitar caretas y mostrar las miserias de occidente, ni la ONU se salva.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Floren gana 10000 veces más que tú porque vale 10000 veces más que tú. Donde pone tú, pon yo, me incluyo, no es una descalificación personal.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que algunos pretendéis que sea igual un sabio que un ignorante, un generador de riqueza que un paguitero.



Y es que esa es la típica retórica autodestructiva implantada por el enemigo anglosajón en nuestras sociedades. Queda mimetizada con disfraces como 'comunismo', 'socialismo', 'lucha de clases' y demás venenos ponzoñeros extractos de la cizaña. La idea es que no existan empresarios ni millonarios excepto en sus círculos de poder. El resto debe ser despojado y arruinado por los mismos trabajadores a los que mantiene. Luego serán operarios malpagados de esas mismas multinacionales anglosajonas. Seguirán trabajando para un rico, pero ya no habrá revueltas como vemos que sucede aquí con la carestía, cuando los sindicatos (del crimen y las mariscadas) se olvidan de eso de '¡a las barricadas!'. Y no lo ven.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE no puede independizarse del combustible ruso si no reduce el consumo de energía
> ▪ "Hasta que la UE no reduzca su propio consumo de energía, dependerá del suministro de combustible ruso", dijo la directora general de Energía de la Comisión Europea, Ditte Juel Jørgensen.
> ▪ Añadió que la crisis energética y las hostilidades en Ucrania han desestabilizado el sector energético.
> 
> ...



¿Y para qué querría la Unión Europea 'independizarse del gas ruso'? ¿para qué independizarse de un proveedor barato que no nos exige nada a cambio más que el debido pago del combustible? ¿para qué? y ¿para qué reducir el consumo de energía? pues para beneficiar a las corporaciones anglosajonas de las que somos competencia. Y esa o bien traidora o gilipollas premium, da un paso más hacia el precipicio al que nos encaminamos cual lemmings.

El enemigo no es Rusia. El enemigo son las corporaciones anglosajonas. Hay que expulsarlos de nuestras naciones europeas. Expulsar incluso sus embajadas y consulados. Prohibir el tránsito de personas desde sus territorios a los nuestros. Expulsar a sus soldados y tomar sus bases. Vetar la transmisión de sus canales de desinformación por Internet y televisión. Desalojar a todos los colaboracionistas de las televisiones, tanto públicas como privadas. Expulsar y encarcelar a todos los políticos que se han plegado a la corrupción y son traidores a las naciones que juraron defender. Acabar con todas las políticas auto-destructivas implantadas por esa mafia. Hay que dar un cambio radical en la actitud europea. Y hay que hacerlo antes de que terminemos en el retrete de la historia, pues a él nos encaminamos.


----------



## frangelico (28 Nov 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Ya que no ser priva de meter una cuña, aún mas alejada del off topic, le quisiera aclarar que si es que se refiere a esta noticia, que habla de "una previsión de 20.000 millones, en un plazo de 4 años" (5.000 al año, que a saber si finalmente se llegan a ejecutar), el importe iría en un 91% a cosas como el aumento de *oferta de plazas de Educación Infantil de 0 a 3 años*, el subsidio de cuidado de menores *afectados por cáncer u otra enfermedad grave*, destinada a los progenitores, adoptantes o acogedores que reducen su jornada de trabajo, o a seguir impulsando los *permisos de paternidad y maternidad*. Programas que están insertos en diversos ministerios, ya que El Ministerio de Igualdad, , tiene un presupuesto total, para todo, de 573 millones (en 2023)
> Qué quiere que le diga, si es que se va a subvencionar algo, prefiero subvencionarle la guardería a una pareja joven, que la gasolina del automóvil privado de un langosto o de un mindundi con una paga que se lo pueda permitir . Y lo mismo deben alegrarse aquellos que, al menos boquilla, dicen apoyar tanto la familia, los niños y la natalidad.



Lo malo será a qué familias defiendan. Las leyes y sus reglamentos se pueden escribir con una forma impecable pero de modo que al final solo favorezcan a ciertas personas.


----------



## frangelico (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Y para qué querría la Unión Europea 'independizarse del gas ruso'? ¿para qué independizarse de un proveedor barato que no nos exige nada a cambio más que el debido pago del combustible? ¿para qué? y ¿para qué reducir el consumo de energía? pues para beneficiar a las corporaciones anglosajonas de las que somos competencia. Y esa o bien traidora o gilipollas premium, da un paso más hacia el precipicio al que nos encaminamos cual lemmings.
> 
> El enemigo no es Rusia. El enemigo son las corporaciones anglosajonas. Hay que expulsarlos de nuestras naciones europeas. Expulsar incluso sus embajadas y consulados. Prohibir el tránsito de personas desde sus territorios a los nuestros. Expulsar a sus soldados y tomar sus bases. Vetar la transmisión de sus canales de desinformación por Internet y televisión. Desalojar a todos los colaboracionistas de las televisiones, tanto públicas como privadas. Expulsar y encarcelar a todos los políticos que se han plegado a la corrupción y son traidores a las naciones que juraron defender. Acabar con todas las políticas auto-destructivas implantadas por esa mafia. Hay que dar un cambio radical en la actitud europea. Y hay que hacerlo antes de que terminemos en el retrete de la historia, pues a él nos encaminamos.



La propaganda es la que mantiene el poder anglo.


----------



## vettonio (28 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Mahoma era brillante. El cristianismo, sobre todo el moderno se desarrollo muchas veces a pesar de la propia figura central. El Islam es producto de su figura generadora.
> Nunca se corto ni un poco en cambiar lo que tenia que cambiar.
> Cuando las tribus judias de Medinah lo rechazaron como profeta no tuvo ningun empacho en cambiar. Si antes rezaban de cara a Jerusalem ahora se rezaba de cara a La Meca. Si habia que dedicar un dia al señor y no podia ser el dia del Sabbat, que ya lo usaban los judios que lo rechazaron, ni podia ser el domingo que ya lo usaban los cristianos, entonces sera el viernes y listo. Que para eso el era el profeta.



Lo suyo es que saliera una nueva religión que hiciera festivos los lunes.


----------



## Malevich (28 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lo suyo que saliera una nueva religión que hiciera festivo los lunes.



Los yazidies tienen el miércoles, y debe ser por esto que les persiguen los demás.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mire usted, si no quiere ver la sustitución étnica en Europa vaya al oculista, si se niega a ver qué hay ya zonas musulmanas en Europa en las que la policía ni entra poco ha viajado usted.
> Y ya estoy hasta los C. De que se acuse de nazis a los que decimos la realidad.
> Usted es un Instrumento más del globalismo patrocinado por USA/OTAN.
> Vergüenza debería darle




Naturalmente que la ven, por no decir que la fomentan y desean con toda su ENDOFOBIA activa.

Y como no tienen argumentos en contra, insultan. Naturalmente, a la hora de usar el insulto _*ad hominem,*_ el de *nazis* es el preferido por la propaganda del sistema.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Nov 2022)

*Sobre China*

Lo del COVID cero creo que son ensayos por si aparece un nuevo virus (natural o creado) no les tome desprevenidos, simplemente es un que viene el lobo, lo que pasa es que cansa y mucho.

China se entronca en los imperios burocráticos, prácticamente siempre lo ha sido, los imperios burocráticos se caracterizan por:
1.- Obras públicas grandes.
2.- Supervisión central ejecutada a través de los burócratas.
3.- Creación de un estado donde el gobierno supervisa la seguridad y bienestar de sus ciudadanos, con acierto o no.
4.- Creación de una clase media por encima de la clase trabajadora, pueden ser funcionarios o empresarios, en su tiempo gremios.
5.- Tomado de la URSS una exaltación del estajanovismo.








Estajanovismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Rusia nunca ha sido un imperio burocrático, la URSS lo intento ser y fallo por no tener esa cultura imbuida a diferencia de China, su extensión, moderna no es un imperio antiguo, la hace muy poco expansionista ya que siempre han de reforzar su sistema burocrático.

La diferencias entre un imperio burocrático y uno esclavista (Roma) son principalmente el uso necesario y constante de nuevos esclavos que obliga a un expansionismo para adquirirlos.

Actualmente los imperios son más bien de tipo mercantil pero la esencia de los países que han tenido imperios burocráticos y esclavistas persiste en sus relaciones mercantiles por eso es tan difícil para los anglos entender a los chinos.

Un poco liado porque siempre hay muchos grises.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (28 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Sobre China*
> 
> Lo del COVID cero creo que son ensayos por si aparece un nuevo virus (natural o creado) no les tome desprevenidos, simplemente es un que viene el lobo, lo que pasa es que cansa y mucho.
> 
> ...




esto es un hilo Para comentar la guerra de Ucrania o para contar vuestros chascarrillos de temas que no son la guerra?

dejad de poner comentarios de cosas que no tienen que ver con la guerra , que el hilo está dando pena.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los yazidies tienen el miércoles, y debe ser por esto que les persiguen los demás.



Lastima los Pastafaras tienen su día de fiesta el viernes.









Pastafarismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Creencias:


La creencia central es que el Monstruo de Espagueti Volador, invisible e indetectable, creó el universo después de beber mucho. La borrachera del monstruo explica las imperfecciones del mundo creado.
Todas las evidencias que «erróneamente» apoyan la evolución han sido «plantadas» intencionadamente por este ser para poner a prueba la fe de sus fieles,2 parodiando la postura de los que creen en la infalibilidad bíblica. Así, el Monstruo de Espagueti Volador hace que todo parezca más viejo de lo que es en realidad. Por ejemplo, cuando un científico realiza un proceso de datación radiométrica de un objeto arqueológico, el Monstruo de Espagueti Volador está ahí para cambiar los resultados con su apéndice tallarinesco» sin que el científico se dé cuenta.10
El monstruo guía continua e invisiblemente la conducta de cada ser humano, creyente o no, por medio de sus «apéndices tallarinescos».

El calentamiento global, los terremotos, los huracanes y otros desastres naturales son consecuencia directa de que a partir del siglo xix ha disminuido el número de piratas.
La creencia pastafari del cielo hace hincapié en estos dos puntos:31

Tiene volcanes de cerveza hasta donde alcanza la vista.
Tiene una fábrica de bailarines/as de estriptís.

En cambio, en el infierno:32

Hay también volcanes de cerveza, pero está caliente y sin gas.
Los bailarines/as de estriptís sufren enfermedades venéreas.

El día sagrado de los pastafaris es el viernes.2 Los pastafaris devotos deben vestir completamente con atuendo de pirata.
Aunque el Monstruo de Espagueti Volador posee un nombre, este es tan hermoso y difícil de pronunciar que no solo mata a quienquiera que lo intente, sino también a todo ser dentro de un radio de 6534 kilómetros (distancia superior al radio de la Tierra en unos 150 km). Este radio se duplica (y por tanto la esfera resultante abarca todo el planeta) cuando uno trata de escribir o mecanografiar el nombre. Esto fue hecho a propósito por el Monstruo del Espagueti Volador solo para entretenerse.
El Monstruo de Espagueti Volador reveló su mensaje al capitán pirata Mosey y a Bobby Henderson que son profetas de esta Primera Iglesia Unida del Monstruo de Espagueti Volador (_First United Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster_).
El símbolo principal es una cruz que, en vez de tener un Jesús crucificado, tiene un tenedor para comer espaguetis.
Las oraciones a «Él» deben terminar siempre con la palabra «RAmén» o «r'Amén», en vez de «Amén».233 _Ramen_ es una versión japonesa de la sopa de fideos china.
Un colador para espaguetis es el símbolo que cubre la cabeza de los seguidores de esta religión. De hecho, en Austria está permitido para fotografías de licencias de conducir e identificaciones, como resultado de la campaña llevada a cabo por Niko Alm, un político austriaco, al ver que injustamente no se le permitía usar su peculiar atuendo, mientras que sí a personas de otras religiones, como mujeres musulmanas y monjas.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ah, entonces no existe ese señor barbudo que premia a los buenos y castiga a los malos...que decepción.



Ese 'señor barbudo' solo existe en la mente de los simples y los abducidos por la pseudo-religión católica... y por los que se absortan con las producciones de Hollywood *como usted*. Dios es espíritu. Nadie lo ha visto jamás excepto el Cristo. Lo pone claramente en las Escrituras, pero usted no las conoce pese a criticarlo todo.

Y le recuerdo que *esperamos* que nos instruya sobre cual ese esa 'nación de la luz' de la que usted proviene. Fuente de las más excelsas calidades de vida cual Arcadia feliz. Nacionalidad que le da a usted el incuestionable derecho de denigrar a España cada vez que mueve sus dedos sobre el teclado. Seguro que en su 'elfolandia' nada de lo que vivimos aquí acontece. Y que su pura raza le privilegia para juzgar y amedrentar a cualquiera ajeno a su excelsa estirpe.


----------



## Kron II (28 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lo suyo es que saliera una nueva religión que hiciera festivos los lunes.



El problema con eso es que el nuevo lunes sería el martes


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Nov 2022)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> esto es un hilo Para comentar la guerra de Ucrania o para contar vuestros chascarrillos de temas que no son la guerra?
> 
> dejad de poner comentarios de cosas que no tienen que ver con la guerra , que el hilo está dando pena.



Pues aporta, es una guerra hibrida que quieres que te diga que hoy han cascado 300 vehiculos ucranianos en tal o cual sitio o rusos para el caso da igual,

¿Te enterarías de como va la guerra?

Cada uno aporta diversos puntos de vista, no somos militares, ni tenemos los mapas de campaña actuales para eso y hacerse el Yago mejor jugar al Risk.

Y si Rusia gana por goleada a Ucrania y a la OTAN si te interesa saberlo.


----------



## mazuste (28 Nov 2022)

*El ejército alemán necesita urgentemente munición - Pero no la conseguirá rápidamente - Der Spiegel
*
_*"Según la Asociación de la Bundeswehr, hay una escasez de municiones
por valor de entre 20 y 30 mil millones de euros.

La Bundeswehr lleva años sufriendo una escasez de munición, y la guerra 
en Ucrania ha agravado aún más la situación.

Como ha reconocido el gobierno federal, la falta de municiones afecta
a todas las unidades del ejército.
*_
*Dependiendo del tipo de munición, se tardará "de varios meses a dos años" 
en eliminar la escasez. 
"El problema de la escasez lleva aumentando desde hace 4 años", 
Andre Wüstner, presidente de la Asociación del Bundeswehr.*


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ese 'señor barbudo' solo existe en la mente de los simples y los abducidos por la pseudo-religión católica... y por los que se absortan con las producciones de Hollywood *como usted*. Dios es espíritu. Nadie lo ha visto jamás excepto el Cristo. Lo pone claramente en las Escrituras, pero usted no las conoce pese a criticarlo todo.
> 
> Y le recuerdo que *esperamos* que nos instruya sobre cual ese esa 'nación de la luz' de la que usted proviene. Fuente de las más excelsas calidades de vida cual Arcadia feliz. Nacionalidad que le da a usted el incuestionable derecho de denigrar a España cada vez que mueve sus dedos sobre el teclado. Seguro que en su 'elfolandia' nada de lo que vivimos aquí acontece. Y que su pura raza le privilegia para juzgar y amedrentar a cualquiera ajeno a su excelsa estirpe.



Acabo de descubrir la nacionalidad de luz de Zhu. Es de Zhululandia.


----------



## juanmanuel (28 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lo suyo es que saliera una nueva religión que hiciera festivos los lunes.



Aca en Brasil salieron Bolsonaristas a decir que el comunismo era contra los lunes (segunda feira, por aca). La verdad no se si era critica o propaganda.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Su dualismo le obliga a plantear preguntas equivocadas, lo que le lleva a querer resolver problemas inexistentes.
> 
> Su tesis en definitiva es que somos "máquinas", lo cual es una gigantesca ficción. Fíjese, para los cartesianos del siglo XVII, los animales no tenían alma, se les consideraban máquinas. Pero los médicos, en cambio, afirmaban contra estos cartesianos, que los animales sí tenían alma/inteligencia, cosa que la Etología ha demostrado en el siglo XX (desde las orcas, castores, hormigas..... todos los seres vivos disponen de alguna forma de Alma/inteligencia operativa para orientarse).
> 
> ...



En general comparto su tesis, pero quiero puntualizar algo. El alma no es el producto de la consciencia desde el cerebro. El alma es 'el Ser'. La mente es el resultado de la interacción del alma con el cerebro, que sirve como enlace entre lo material y lo inmaterial. Después de la muerte del cuerpo físico (que incluye al cerebro y por tanto a la mente) el alma persiste. De esto no puedo aportar prueba alguna, pero sí he experimentado personalmente tal realidad. Puedo jurar por mi vida que así es. Yo lo sé, y sé cuan poco sabemos. Sé cuan poco sé. Pero eso sí puedo decir que lo sé sin temor a mentir.


----------



## Adriano II (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Después de la muerte del cuerpo físico (que incluye al cerebro y por tanto, a la mente) el alma persiste.



Este es el origen de todas las religiones

Nuestro cerebro está diseñado para una cosa: Mantenernos vivos

Es su misión principal

Por eso se enfrenta a una contradicción irresoluble:

Su misión es la de mantenernos vivos pero sabe con total seguridad que vamos a morir algo para él totalmente inaceptable 

De esta contradicción solo tiene una manera de salir : Inventarse el "alma" y la religión

Vamos a morir, vale, pero en realidad no desaparecemos, solo mutamos a otra cosa "espiritual" y nueva vida, esto le vale al cerebro pq como seguimos existiendo en cierta manera seguimos vivos que es su misión

La religión y el alma es un invento del cerebro, la única salida que tiene para resolver esa contradicción, por eso desde que el ser humano es inteligente ha existido la religión para poder justificar una vida más allá de la muerte


----------



## frangelico (28 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El ejército alemán necesita urgentemente munición - Pero no la conseguirá rápidamente - Der Spiegel*
> 
> _*"Según la Asociación de la Bundeswehr, hay una escasez de municiones
> por valor de entre 20 y 30 mil millones de euros.
> ...



Creo que ya hace años en las maniobras simulan que disparan y hacen ruiditos con la boca como los niños. Que de la vieja Wehrmacht hayan caído hasta esto...


----------



## Seronoser (28 Nov 2022)

Los españoles nazis que están en Qatar, sacan a pasear sus banderas


----------



## Elimina (28 Nov 2022)

Los más paletos del pueblo han ido al furbol





Vaya hombre, el otro se me adelantó


----------



## MiguelLacano (28 Nov 2022)

La ofensiva ucra ya no se disimula, va hacia Melitopol, sin disimulos. Los rusos intentan bajar presión con ataques frontales en el Donbass, tan inútiles como costosos. Pero la concentración de fuerzas en el punto más importante ahora del teatro es tal, a uno y otro lado, que nadie tiene duda alguna. Este mes de diciembre puede ser el momento decisivo de toda la guerra. Si los ucronazis llegan a Crimea, mi opinión personal, de escaso valor, es que se firmará un armisticio en la línea de lo que ya se ha expresado alguna vez, esencialmente vuelta al punto de partida, con alguna concesión cara a la galería que permita a Putin salvar la cara. Aunque lo tiene muy jodido.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Nov 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Este es el origen de todas las religiones
> 
> Nuestro cerebro está diseñado para una cosa: Mantenernos vivos
> 
> ...



¿Y quien inventó ese cerebro? prodigio inconmensurable todavía no igualado ni de lejos por la tecnología. ¡Anda, claro! eso lo hizo 'la Naturaleza'. Ese ser intangible al que le atribuimos toda resolución lógica respecto a la vida orgánica. El problema es que no existe tal. Y de existir ¿dónde tiene su cerebro en el cual albergar esa mente tan preclara? aaah, vale, que es un dogma socialmente aceptado.

Mire, en la biología las cosas están siempre bastante claras. Existen órganos. Cada uno de ellos realiza una función. Podemos asignar todas las funciones del cuerpo de los seres con poco error, excepto en cuanto esas 'capacidades evolutivas'. ¿Y dónde está ese órgano evolutivo? no se sabe, es un dogma aceptado pues observamos sus FUNCIONES, pero desconocemos cual órgano es. Y si pretendemos que es una parte del cerebro, no existe nadie con 'un par' que haya descrito las partes del mismo que se encargan de tal ardua misión.

Y visto esto y sabiendo cuan prodigiosas e inteligentes son esas resoluciones adaptativas de la vida al entorno ¿dónde cojones se efectúan? buena pregunta. ¿Conoce usted la respuesta? ¿puede indicarnos cual órgano interviene en la evolución? podríamos proponerle para el premio nobel.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (28 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El ejército alemán necesita urgentemente munición - Pero no la conseguirá rápidamente - Der Spiegel
> *
> _*"Según la Asociación de la Bundeswehr, hay una escasez de municiones
> por valor de entre 20 y 30 mil millones de euros.
> ...



No se que pensar. Si tal vez es un chiste o si el objetivo final es destrozar la UE…bueno, sí lo sé.


----------



## Elimina (28 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Floren gana 10000 veces más que tú porque vale 10000 veces más que tú. Donde pone tú, pon yo, me incluyo, no es una descalificación personal.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que algunos pretendéis que sea igual un sabio que un ignorante, un generador de riqueza que un paguitero.



Ese fantasma no vale un pedo de mi culo.


----------



## Kill33r (28 Nov 2022)

__


----------



## Bocanegra (28 Nov 2022)

Ojo, el Papa Francisco sembrando la discordia étnica en Rusia.... 


Francisco dijo: “Cuando hablo de Ucrania, me refiero a una nación que fue martirizada. Si tienes personas que se han convertido en mártires, tienes a alguien que los está torturando. Cuando hablo de Ucrania, hablo de brutalidad, porque tengo mucha información sobre la brutalidad de las tropas que se están introduciendo. Como regla, los más crueles, quizás, son aquellos que son de Rusia, pero que no se adhieren a la tradición rusa, como los chechenos, los buriatos, etc."


----------



## Adriano II (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Y quien inventó ese cerebro? prodigio inconmensurable todavía no igualado ni de lejos por la tecnología. ¡Anda, claro! eso lo hizo 'la Naturaleza'. Ese ser intangible al que le atribuimos toda resolución lógica respecto a la vida orgánica. El problema es que no existe tal. Y de existir ¿dónde tiene su cerebro en el cual albergar esa mente tan preclara? aaah, vale, que es un dogma socialmente aceptado.
> 
> Mire, en la biología las cosas están siempre bastante claras. Existen órganos. Cada uno de ellos realiza una función. Podemos asignar todas las funciones del cuerpo de los seres con poco error, excepto en cuanto esas 'capacidades evolutivas'. ¿Y dónde está ese órgano evolutivo? no se sabe, es un dogma aceptado pues observamos sus FUNCIONES, pero desconocemos cual órgano es. Y si pretendemos que es una parte del cerebro, no existe nadie con 'un par' que haya descrito las partes del mismo que se encargan de tal ardua misión.
> 
> Y visto esto y sabiendo cuan prodigiosas e inteligentes son esas resoluciones adaptativas de la vida al entorno ¿dónde cojones se efectúan? buena pregunta. ¿Conoce usted la respuesta? ¿puede indicarnos cual órgano interviene en la evolución? podríamos proponerle para el premio nobel.



No tengo ni idea ni yo ni nadie

Pero si se una cosa: El alma no existe

Cuando te mueres todo termina, todo, no hay nada más allá, nada


----------



## Kill33r (28 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> LOL
> 
> Te saco el trapo rojo y saltas como el torico...
> 
> ...



Gravísima es la capacidad de hacer análisis absurdos y sacar conclusiones tan faltas de reflexión de PCC bueno,Mao bueno, kissinger malo,Klaus schawb no pinta nada.
Esto está en la línea de: “Una manzana cae del árbol -> el árbol me ha tirado la manzana (y lo hace para herirme, porque me odia)”.

La última foto no es fake, es un periodista cubano que se salió 33 días antes del guión en 6 palabras


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Los más paletos del pueblo han ido al furbol
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275982
> ...



Hasta los más paletos del pueblo tienen dinero para ir a Qatar , luego dicen que en este país hay una crisis económica.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La ofensiva ucra ya no se disimula, va hacia Melitopol, sin disimulos. Los rusos intentan bajar presión con ataques frontales en el Donbass, tan inútiles como costosos. Pero la concentración de fuerzas en el punto más importante ahora del teatro es tal, a uno y otro lado, que nadie tiene duda alguna. Este mes de diciembre puede ser el momento decisivo de toda la guerra. Si los ucronazis llegan a Crimea, mi opinión personal, de escaso valor, es que se firmará un armisticio en la línea de lo que ya se ha expresado alguna vez, esencialmente vuelta al punto de partida, con alguna concesión cara a la galería que permita a Putin salvar la cara. Aunque lo tiene muy jodido.



¿En que te basas?
No veo acumulación de tropas en los puntos que podrían lanzar una ofensiva hacia esa ciudad, sino al contrario, los ucranianos están desviando tropas al frente de Donetsk.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En general comparto su tesis, pero quiero puntualizar algo. El alma no es el producto de la consciencia desde el cerebro. El alma es 'el Ser'. La mente es el resultado de la interacción del alma con el cerebro, que sirve como enlace entre lo material y lo inmaterial. Después de la muerte del cuerpo físico (que incluye al cerebro y por tanto a la mente) el alma persiste. De esto no puedo aportar prueba alguna, pero sí he experimentado personalmente tal realidad. Puedo jurar por mi vida que así es. Yo lo sé, y sé cuan poco sabemos. Sé cuan poco sé. Pero eso sí puedo decir que lo sé sin temor a mentir.



Yo tengo -tristemente- una versión más prosaica de la vida. No creo que trascendamos la muerte. Pero bueno, concedo que grandes luminarias tenían una visión distinta y más cercana a la suya.


*EINSTEIN:* I cannot prove scientifically that Truth must be conceived as a Truth that is valid independent of humanity; but I believe it firmly.* I believe, for instance, that the Pythagorean theorem in geometry states something that is approximately true, independent of the existence of man*. Anyway, if there is a reality independent of man, there is also a Truth relative to this reality; and in the same way the negation of the first engenders a negation of the existence of the latter.

*TAGORE:* *Truth, which is one with the Universal Being, must essentially be human, otherwise whatever we individuals realize as true can never be called truth* – at least the Truth which is described as scientific and which only can be reached through the process of logic, in other words, by an organ of thoughts which is human. According to Indian Philosophy there is Brahman, t*he absolute Truth, which cannot be conceived by the isolation of the individual mind or described by words but can only be realized by completely merging the individual in its infinity. But such a Truth cannot belong to Science.* The nature of Truth which we are discussing is an appearance – that is to say, what appears to be true to the human mind and therefore is human, and may be called _maya_ or illusion.










When Einstein Met Tagore: A Remarkable Meeting of Minds on the Edge of Science and Spirituality


Collision and convergence in Truth and Beauty at the intersection of science and spirituality.




www.themarginalian.org





Estos experimentos son flipantes, de no creer, y de alguna manera sugieren que el barbudo artistilla piojoso Tagore podría tener más razón que Einstein. No voy a seguir, pero échale un vistazo a los experimentos de Radin


----------



## Epicii (28 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Díselo a la policía, no es posible la chorrada que sueltas, no hay civilización sin coacción.
> 
> Lo demás es Somalia, el paraíso que soñáis.



Cuanta verdad en una frase...
Los anarquistas de principio de siglo XX, y los liberales de hoy día parece que no lo entienden y por eso caen en tantas incoherencias...
Es curioso que tanto anarquistas de izquierdas como los de anarcocapitalistas, terminan en formas de acción directa o terrorismo.


----------



## Roedr (28 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Ese fantasma no vale un pedo de mi culo.



Ventoseas unos pedos muy caros.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (28 Nov 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No tengo ni idea ni yo ni nadie
> 
> Pero si se una cosa: El alma no existe
> 
> Cuando te mueres todo termina, todo, no hay nada más allá, nada



Y como lo sabes? Desde luego no has podido regresar de la muerte porque según dices todo termina con ella. Entonces, como lo sabes?


----------



## Argentium (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Así es. Rusia tiene muchos recursos pero no ilimitados. Es normal que intente optimizar el uso de su industria y adquirir en el extranjero lo que pueda.
> 
> Lo llamativo son los vuelos a China. Me daba la impresión de que se había puesto de perfil, a diferencia de Irán.




Es que el Gobierno de la República Popular China se pone siempre de perfil o se "dejan" para no ofender a Occidente, ahora bien, con sus propios ciudadanos, civiles desarmados, son de una brutalidad sin límites, hasta capaces de pisar a civiles desarmados con tanques, si hasta en la guerra que tuvieron con Vietnam se hicieron los malos y a los 27 días salieron por piernas, corridos por el ejército vietnamita, que venía diezmado por la guerra con los americanos y una hambruna feroz, lo dicho, son matones con sus ciudadanos, civiles desarmados.


----------



## INE (29 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Cantidad de municipios en España 8131, poblacion 47.330.000 (2021)
> Cantidad de municuipios Brasil 5570, poblacion 214.000.000 (2021)
> Sin decirlo tan a lo bestia, pero razon no le falta.



Provincia de Burgos, 371 municipios


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Es que el Gobierno de la República Popular China se pone siempre de perfil o se "dejan" para no ofender a Occidente, ahora bien, con sus propios ciudadanos, civiles desarmados, son de una brutalidad sin límites, hasta capaces de pisar a civiles desarmados con tanques, si hasta en la guerra que tuvieron con Vietnam se hicieron los malos y a los 27 días salieron por piernas, corridos por el ejército vietnamita, que venía diezmado por la guerra con los americanos y una hambruna feroz, lo dicho, son matones con sus ciudadanos, civiles desarmados.



Sí, es su verdadera especialidad.


----------



## Atalaya (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El ejército alemán necesita urgentemente munición - Pero no la conseguirá rápidamente - Der Spiegel*
> 
> _*"Según la Asociación de la Bundeswehr, hay una escasez de municiones
> por valor de entre 20 y 30 mil millones de euros.
> ...



Han comprado una fabrica en Trubia para producirla.


----------



## sonotone (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En general comparto su tesis, pero quiero puntualizar algo. El alma no es el producto de la consciencia desde el cerebro. El alma es 'el Ser'. La mente es el resultado de la interacción del alma con el cerebro, que sirve como enlace entre lo material y lo inmaterial. Después de la muerte del cuerpo físico (que incluye al cerebro y por tanto a la mente) el alma persiste. De esto no puedo aportar prueba alguna, pero sí he experimentado personalmente tal realidad. Puedo jurar por mi vida que así es. Yo lo sé, y sé cuan poco sabemos. Sé cuan poco sé. Pero eso sí puedo decir que lo sé sin temor a mentir.



Sí, en realidad esa tesis "cerobrecentrista" (el Alma como emanación del Cerebro) sería una tesis que aceptaría ZHE, porque es la tesis de los Materialismos históricos vulgares. En el fondo siguen parados, nada menos, que en las Tesis de Pármenides del siglo VII a.c según el cual el SER vendría a ser una especie de "sopa cósmica" (y el hombre no es más que "energía", o sea, practicamente "nada". De esta tesis a los Campos de Exterminio hay un solo paso).

Pero los que estamos en la tradición platónica sabemos, por pura observacion práctica (método científico), que el SER no se puede (no se deja) reducir a una Dimensión, Plano, Género o Categoría. Como decía Aristóteles, el "Ser se dice de muchas maneras", la realidad material (el SER) es PLURAL, no es una Sustancia única y univoca (Dios tiene que ser necesariamente Múltiple, para entendernos).

Esta realidad material por tanto incluye al Alma, como no puede ser de otra manera (el Alma es real, aunque no sea corpórea, como las leyes del Algebra o las señales de radiofrecuencia son reales pero no son corpóreas). El error de todos estos materialismos vulgares es confundir una y otra vez lo real con lo material-corporal, como si la Razón, las Matemáticas, el Electromagnitismo o las verdades universales fueran ficciones.

Efectivamente, el Alma no surge ni se deja reducir a conexiones eléctricas del cerebro (aunque requiera de ese soporte orgánico para operar). Semejante tesis proviene de la tradición budista de Parménides, una tesis bárbara (pagana), que nada tiene que ver con la tradición racionalista y empírica de Platón, Aristóteles y de los Padres de la Iglesia.

Respecto a la inmortalidad del Alma, en cambio, soy más bien escéptico, pero la tradición de la inmortalidad del Alma está en todas las sociedades y épocas. Para empezar, el propio Platón parece creer en ella.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Mahoma era brillante. El cristianismo, sobre todo el moderno se desarrollo muchas veces a pesar de la propia figura central. El Islam es producto de su figura generadora.
> Nunca se corto ni un poco en cambiar lo que tenia que cambiar.
> Cuando las tribus judias de Medinah lo rechazaron como profeta no tuvo ningun empacho en cambiar. Si antes rezaban de cara a Jerusalem ahora se rezaba de cara a La Meca. Si habia que dedicar un dia al señor y no podia ser el dia del Sabbat, que ya lo usaban los judios que lo rechazaron, ni podia ser el domingo que ya lo usaban los cristianos, entonces sera el viernes y listo. Que para eso el era el profeta.



Mahoma era un falso profeta que recibió su 'revelación' por un ángel caído en una cueva, símbolo prehistórico fundamental del culto a 'la madre Tierra'. No puede provenir del Cielo un culto dispensado en una cueva. Jamás.

Y si el Islam sigue existiendo, es por que después de la desbandada que sufrieron en la que Mahoma se fue por un lado y sus seguidores por otro, terminaron estos últimos en Akxum, actuales Etiopía y Abisinia, perseguidos por los señores de la Meca. Y sobrevivieron al ser reclamados ante las autoridades locales, gracias a que aquellos católicos de entonces entendieron que habían pocas diferencias entre lo que ellos enseñaban y lo que esos musulmanes les dijeron que predicaban. Pero está claro que no les dijeron todo si nos atenemos a lo descrito por las fuentes históricas.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (29 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Para diálogo de besugos, utiliza una de tus otras cuentas.
> 
> 
> P.D.: primera y última respuesta a uno de tantos que generan tráfico en el hilo para ingresar dinero.



Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición. Nazi simplón al ignore.


----------



## Honkler (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y le recuerdo que *esperamos* que nos instruya sobre cual ese esa 'nación de la luz' de la que usted proviene. Fuente de las más excelsas calidades de vida cual Arcadia feliz. Nacionalidad que le da a usted el incuestionable derecho de denigrar a España cada vez que mueve sus dedos sobre el teclado. Seguro que en su 'elfolandia' nada de lo que vivimos aquí acontece. Y que su pura raza le privilegia para juzgar y amedrentar a cualquiera ajeno a su excelsa estirpe.



Lo más probable es que sea un panchito de mierda


----------



## NS 4 (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> China Risks 1.6 Million Deaths in Virus ‘Tsunami’ If Covid Zero Is Abandoned: Study



A pesar de que das una de cal y otra de arena...deberias reconocer que el tema covid es una imposicion de como minimo dos capas de poder por encima de los gobiernos...si, incluido el ruso y el chino.

No pueden hacer nada...estan atados por poderes superiores.


----------



## Zepequenhô (29 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ¿Ese cañon autopropulsado cazacarros de la foto no es de la segunda ww? ¿Los siguen fabricando?



Es un SU-100


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Lo más probable es que sea un panchito de mierda



No. Es de Zhululandia.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo tengo -tristemente- una versión más prosaica de la vida. No creo que trascendamos la muerte. Pero bueno, concedo que grandes luminarias tenían una visión distinta y más cercana a la suya.
> 
> 
> *EINSTEIN:* I cannot prove scientifically that Truth must be conceived as a Truth that is valid independent of humanity; but I believe it firmly.* I believe, for instance, that the Pythagorean theorem in geometry states something that is approximately true, independent of the existence of man*. Anyway, if there is a reality independent of man, there is also a Truth relative to this reality; and in the same way the negation of the first engenders a negation of the existence of the latter.
> ...



Bueno, lo que digan unos u otros incluidas personalidades como las que citas, es algo que a mi personalmente me sobra. Y no es por pedantería, es sinceridad. Y me sobran por que he sido agraciado con experiencias que me han demostrado lo que afirmo. Esto es algo intransferible, es un 'dogma de fe'. Pero para mi es 'ciencia probada', algo que no acepta ni necesita discusión.

Respecto de ese Sr. Radin, no conozco quien es ni en que se fundamentan sus experimentos, menos sus resultados. Y no voy a tragarme un vídeo tan largo en inglés a estas horas. Tampoco mañana. Igual conviene en lo que yo digo o todo lo contrario, no lo sé, pero no lo necesito.

Pido perdón por mi aparente prepotencia y soberbia. No es tal. Solo es que viví un hermoso milagro, algo íntimo y unipersonal. Algo inenarrable, inefable. Por ello respondo así.


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mahoma era un falso profeta que recibió su 'revelación' por un ángel caído en una cueva, símbolo prehistórico fundamental del culto a 'la madre Tierra'. No puede provenir del Cielo un culto dispensado en una cueva. Jamás.
> 
> Y si el Islam sigue existiendo, es por que después de la desbandada que sufrieron en la que Mahoma se fue por un lado y sus seguidores por otro, terminaron estos últimos en Akxum, actuales Etiopía y Abisinia, perseguidos por los señores de la Meca. Y sobrevivieron al ser reclamados ante las autoridades locales, gracias a que aquellos católicos de entonces entendieron que habían pocas diferencias entre lo que ellos enseñaban y lo que esos musulmanes les dijeron que predicaban. Pero está claro que no les dijeron todo si nos atenemos a lo descrito por las fuentes históricas.



Que llueva, que llueva, la Virgen de la Cueva...
Hay unas cuantas por la península.
Virgen de la Soterraña, viene a significar lo mismo.
Covadonga. Apareció en una cueva. Cova...se entiende y onga es una evolución de agua, río.

Nada más que añadir señoría.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Nov 2022)

Para que entendamos mejor qué está pasando en el frente ahora mismo, voy a intentar explicar qué ha ocurrido en las últimas horas, según cuentan los ejjjjpertos de turno.

Aquí la foto con todas las unidades ucranianas, que siguen en Jersón:




Al menos 40.000 soldados con sus tanques y vehículos, están ATRAPADOS en esa zona, sin poder moverse, ya que los ataques rusos con misiles y doritos, han destrozado la red ferroviaria principal que va de Jersón a Zaporiya, y de Zaporiya al frente del Donbas.

Entre otras unidades, hay una muy relevante en Jersón, la veréis bajo el simbolito de azov en el mapa, La brigada de tanques 17 de ucrania. Esta:

17th Tank Brigade (Ukraine) - Wikipedia

Esta brigada incluye 3 batallones de tanques, varios batallones de mecanizados, etc.
Al inicio de la guerra, tenían 100 tanques t-64 desplegados.

Pues bien, tras joder Rusia con su ataque con doritos y miseles la red principal ferroviaria, ayer intentaron mover una parte de esta brigada, por otra línea ferrea secundaria. Evidentemente lo hacen porque el frente del Donbas está a punto de colapsar.

Aquí os dejo la línea férrea secundaria que intentaron usar:




Como véis, la línea férrea va de Jersón a Apostolove y luego gira a la derecha, pasando por Nikopol hasta llegar a Zaporiya, cruzar el Dnieper y de allí al Donbas.

Lo que ocurre es que de Nikopol al frente donde están los rusos...no hay ni un kilómetro, y los rusos tendieron una trampa a los ucros, de tal manera, que ayer, en el bombardeo a Marhanets (el simbolo de una bomba cerca de Nikopol), los rusos *bombardearon los trenes,* y como consecuencia los ukras perdieron más de 100 soldados y varias decenas de vehículos, incluyendo tanques.

Rusia le ha tendido una trampa tremenda a la Otan en Jersón, y han picado totalmente.

Yo diría que esto va a significar que en breve veremos otro ataque masivo ruso...y ya en 24/48 horas una invasión terrestre, dios sabe por dónde entrarán los rusos.

O tal vez voy muy deprisa, y los rusos aún esperarán un par de semanas.
Veremos.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Caí en la cuenta que la milonga del "buen salvaje" era una patraña cuando ví en un documental como los seráficos aborígenes australianos habian sido los responsable del exterminio de casi toda la fauna marsupial de Australia, luego observe con maligna satisfacción como el karma les habia pagado en la misma moneda cuando los britanos les habia hecho lo mismo a ellos.



Pero vamos a ver, cagamandurrias, que das unos vaivenes que pareces un regional de los de antes...

No dice el manual del buen comunista que el hombre es bueno por naturaleza...y que es el malvado capital el que le corrompe???


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (29 Nov 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Naturalmente que la ven, por no decir que la fomentan y desean con toda su ENDOFOBIA activa.
> 
> Y como no tienen argumentos en contra, insultan. Naturalmente, a la hora de usar el insulto _*ad hominem,*_ el de *nazis* es el preferido por la propaganda del sistema.



claro, claro. .

Ya se lo habrán posteado, pero conviene refrescarselo.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Bueno, lo que digan unos u otros incluidas personalidades como las que citas, es algo que a mi personalmente me sobra. Y no es por pedantería, es sinceridad. Y me sobran por que he sido agraciado con experiencias que me han demostrado lo que afirmo. Esto es algo intransferible, es un 'dogma de fe'. Pero para mi es 'ciencia probada', algo que no acepta ni necesita discusión.
> 
> Respecto de ese Sr. Radin, no conozco quien es ni en que se fundamentan sus experimentos, menos sus resultados. Y no voy a tragarme un vídeo tan largo en inglés a estas horas. Tampoco mañana. Igual conviene en lo que yo digo o todo lo contrario, no lo sé, pero no lo necesito.
> 
> Pido perdón por mi aparente prepotencia y soberbia. No es tal. Solo es que viví un hermoso milagro, algo íntimo y unipersonal. Algo inenarrable, inefable. Por ello respondo así.



Bien por VD., pero entienda que algunos somos unos merluzos, no tenemos encuentros con entidades elevadas, y tenemos que picar piedra intelectual para tratar de entender algo.

Lo de Radin se lo aconsejo; de verdad, son no localidades alucinantes.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir la nacionalidad de luz de Zhu. Es de Zhululandia.



'Mas matao'  vale, ahora podemos inferir que Zhuzú es un zulú... ¡vengaaaaaa! le faltan arrestos.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Los más paletos del pueblo han ido al furbol
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1275982
> ...



No crea. El 'otro' soltó su propaganda mentirosa. Usted ha dicho la verdad, son 'paletos', no nazis. No tienen ni puñetera idea de qué significa esa bandera. No tienen ni puñetera idea de qué cojones están apoyando, solo siguen consignas para cortitos difundidas por la tv.


----------



## manodura79 (29 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para que entendamos mejor qué está pasando en el frente ahora mismo, voy a intentar explicar qué ha ocurrido en las últimas horas, según cuentan los ejjjjpertos de turno.
> 
> Aquí la foto con todas las unidades ucranianas, que siguen en Jersón:
> 
> ...



Desde el bar creo que los rusos irán con todo en la zona más al este y al sur posible. Sería la zona donde más difícil les sería a los ucranianos reforzar sus posiciones. Proyectándose desde Donestk hacia el oeste e intentar llegar a Dnipro y Zaporiyia. Pero para que eso funcione tendrían que entrar también por el norte de Jarkov sí o sí.
Edito: Bakmuth puede ser la señal. En cuanto caiga se vendrá lo gordo.


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ojo, el Papa Francisco sembrando la discordia étnica en Rusia....
> 
> 
> Francisco dijo: “Cuando hablo de Ucrania, me refiero a una nación que fue martirizada. Si tienes personas que se han convertido en mártires, tienes a alguien que los está torturando. Cuando hablo de Ucrania, hablo de brutalidad, porque tengo mucha información sobre la brutalidad de las tropas que se están introduciendo. Como regla, los más crueles, quizás, son aquellos que son de Rusia, pero que no se adhieren a la tradición rusa, como los chechenos, los buriatos, etc."



Pues andaba muy callado en tiempos de la pantera rosa alias Videla, cuando tiraban detenidos políticos al océano desde los helicópteros de la armada argentina...


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No tengo ni idea ni yo ni nadie
> 
> Pero si se una cosa: El alma no existe
> 
> Cuando te mueres todo termina, todo, no hay nada más allá, nada



A ver, veamos ¿y de qué forma pudo usted hacerse con tal conocimiento? ¿puede usted distinguir entre saber y creer? Yo sí. Y me parece bien que usted quiera creer, repito CREER, que no existe vida tras la muerte. Ese es su problema. El mío no lo es, pues soy un privilegiado al que se le ha permitido (y no sé bien por qué) conocer la verdad sobre ese punto (no sobre otros).

Este es un problema de creencias. Allá 'arriba' han decidido que no quede claro si existe vida tras la muerte del cuerpo físico. No voy a cuestionar ese punto. Luego aquí la mayoría cree o no cree que exista una realidad después. Pues mire, yo no tengo ese problema ¿es eso culpa mía? yo soy responsable de mi ignorancia y de mis errores, pero no de los de los demás. Haga algo para que desde 'arriba' le permitan avanzar. O no lo haga y siga en sus trece. Yo creo que no le puedo convencer, ni a usted ni a quienes le thankean. ¿Acaso debo esforzarme? pero no espere de mi que diga otra cosa. Ni lo sueñe.

Somos inmortales.


----------



## kabyla (29 Nov 2022)

donde esta la mascleta anunciada para hoy?


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Sí, en realidad esa tesis "cerobrecentrista" (el Alma como emanación del Cerebro) sería una tesis que aceptaría ZHE, porque es la tesis de los Materialismos históricos vulgares. En el fondo siguen parados, nada menos, que en las Tesis de Pármenides del siglo VII a.c según el cual el SER vendría a ser una especie de "sopa cósmica" (y el hombre no es más que "energía", o sea, practicamente "nada". De esta tesis a los Campos de Exterminio hay un solo paso).
> 
> Pero los que estamos en la tradición platónica sabemos, por pura observacion práctica (método científico), que el SER no se puede (no se deja) reducir a una Dimensión, Plano, Género o Categoría. Como decía Aristóteles, el "Ser se dice de muchas maneras", la realidad material (el SER) es PLURAL, no es una Sustancia única y univoca (Dios tiene que ser necesariamente Múltiple, para entendernos).
> 
> ...



En general coincido, pero no en la atribución de 'multiplicidad' del Ser. Todo comienza desde 'uno'. Dios es el Ser primigéneo anterior al Tiempo, por tanto a la misma Creación. Es el único Ser real y verdadero, de ahí la espresión: 'Yo soy el que soy', dada a Moisés cuando requirió a aquel que le hablaba desde la zarza ardiendo al preguntarle '¿y de quien digo que vengo en su nombre a hablarles?'. Yo soy fue la respuesta. No 'nosotros somos'. Y sí, existen textos en el Antiguo Testamento que utilizan tal expresión, como en el Génesis 'Y ha querido el hombre ser como uno de nosotros conocedor del bien y del mal'. Pero esto no niega la unidad e indivisibilidad de Dios, solo que existen otros que participan de Su reino y pueden pronunciarse.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Lo más probable es que sea un panchito de mierda



Yo aborrezco esos apelativos al hablar o dirigirme a un hispanoamericano. Eso es fruto de la propaganda anti-española anglosajona. Pero ¿sabe algo curioso? él si la comparte, de ahí su vergüenza a confesar sus orígenes. Y por eso le aprieto por ahí... perdón, le aprieto por ser tan borde siempre con su madre patria, de no ser así le llamaría hermano.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bien por VD., pero entienda que algunos somos unos merluzos, no tenemos encuentros con entidades elevadas, y tenemos que picar piedra intelectual para tratar de entender algo.
> 
> Lo de Radin se lo aconsejo; de verdad, son no localidades alucinantes.



No crea, esto no va de lo listo que es uno. Va (creo) de lo humanos que queramos ser. Hay que abrirse al amor. No apartar el rostro ante quien sufre. Dar apoyo al necesitado y limosna al pobre. Y esforzarse en no odiar. Y luego de perseverar en eso, ya verá como le empiezan a suceder 'cosas'. No espere pronta respuesta. Se ve que la burocracia por allá arriba (y me perdone el Señor) no se diferencia tanto de la nuestra... y buenas noches.

P.D.: Si soy sincero, debo decir que la espera no corresponde a la ineficacia de la 'burocracia', eso solo era una broma. Las cosas serias requieren su tiempo. Alquimia del alma.


----------



## Iskra (29 Nov 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 278, 28/11/2022. María Stepanova Demidova de soltera Batrakova (21 de noviembre de 1922 – 16 de junio de 1997) fue instructora política en el 463.° R…




iwwz.org




Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 278, 28/11/2022.


Spoiler: Heroína empoderada de verdad. no progre.



María Stepanova Demidova de soltera Batrakova (21 de noviembre de 1922 – 16 de junio de 1997) fue instructora política en el 463.° Regimiento de Fusileros, 118.° División de Fusileros, 28.° Ejército en el Frente Sur del Ejército Rojo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Herida varias veces durante la guerra, demostró un gran valor en circunstancias muy difíciles, siendo en todo momento un ejemplo para sus compañeros. Se le otorgó el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética en 1944 por su valor en la ofensiva de Melitopol en 1944, al reunir a sus compañeros soldados para que no dieran «¡Ni un paso atrás!» y mantuvieran sus posiciones contra fuerzas alemanas muy superiores.



Aunque usted no lo crea, poner en primera plana un refrito de hace 3 semanas: La CIA advierte a la inteligencia exterior rusa del uso de armas nucleares. A principios de este mes, William Burns se reunió en Estambul con Sergei Naryshkin para hablar de riesgos nucleares, pero no del «arreglo del conflicto en Ucrania.

*El director de la CIA , William Burns, se reunió en Estambul con Sergei Naryshkin, jefe de la inteligencia exterior rusa , a principios de este noviembre, para advertirle sobre las consecuencias de cualquier uso de armas nucleares por parte de Rusia.* «El director Burns no negoció nada y no habló de un arreglo de la guerra en Ucrania», dijo hoy una alta funcionaria estadounidense.

Poco antes de conocerse el contenido del encuentro de Estambul, el Kremlin ha negado que vaya a renunciar al control de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia después de que el presidente de Energoatom dijera este domingo que se iba a transferir al Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA).

*La presencia de un barco ruso portamisiles en el Mar Negro*, después de que durante muchos días no se viera ninguno, viene a confirmar la advertencia del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, sobre que Rusia está «planeando nuevos ataques», instando a las fuerzas de defensa y a los ciudadanos a estar preparado para soportar una nueva semana de tensión en la red eléctrica en medio de temperaturas bajo cero y una previsión de alcanzar 11 grados bajo cero. La ayuda internacional se centra cada vez más en proporcionar generadores y autotransformadores al país.

*El sistema energético ha quedado estabilizado* tras los intensos ataques rusos de la semana pasada que dejaron al país sin suministro eléctrico, pero Ucrania se prepara para más y nuevos ataques y para que una parte de los 3 millones de la capital kievita tenga que ser evacuada. El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas declaró que las tropas rusas habían bombardeado una docena de pueblos de Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania, incluidos los objetivos principales de Bajmut y Avdiivka, cuando se cumplen 278 días de la guerra en Ucrania.

No, una docena no es exacto, 52 para ser exactos, más los asaltos, que son otra cuenta, fueron 9 asaltos. Solo hoy.

*La guerra en Ucrania aumenta el riesgo de uso de armas químicas*, según el organismo internacional que las controla. La guerra en Ucrania incrementó el peligro del uso de armas de destrucción masiva, incluidas las químicas, advirtió este lunes el jefe del organismo internacional encargado de controlar este tipo de armamento. «La situación en Ucrania volvió a aumentar la amenaza real de las armas de destrucción masiva, incluidas las químicas», declaró el presidente de la Organización para la Prohibición de las Armas Químicas (OPAQ), Fernando Arias. Según este diplomático español, la OPAQ sigue de cerca la situación en Ucrania.

La invasión rusa «acentuó las tensiones existentes hasta tal punto de que ya no resulta una evidencia la unidad de la comunidad internacional sobre los desafíos mundiales vinculados a la seguridad y la paz internacionales», añadió Arias durante la reunión anual de este organismo, con sede en La Haya (Países Bajos). Los órganos internacionales de desarme, como la OPAQ, «se convirtieron en lugares de confrontación y desacuerdo», lamentó Arias.

Debe ser por parte de Ucrania, puesto que Rusia se deshizo de todo el arsenal químico que tenía, y la OPAQ lo supervisó.

Este debe ser un llamado de auxilio codificado, para su marido. *Olena Zelenska acusa a Rusia de usar la violencia sexual como arma de guerra*. La primera dama ucraniana, Olena Zelenska, acusó este lunes a Rusia de utilizar la violencia sexual como un «arma más de su arsenal» en la guerra de Ucrania, que los soldados utilizan de forma «sistemática».

«Los soldados rusos son muy abiertos sobre esto. Hablan sobre ello por teléfono con sus familias, según las conversaciones que hemos logrado interceptar», afirmó Zelenska en una intervención durante una conferencia internacional en Londres en el marco de la Iniciativa para Prevenir la Violencia Sexual en Conflictos (PSVI, en inglés).

«Los crímenes sexuales no son solo una cuestión de violencia y amenazas, son un instrumento más que utilizan como armamento», recalcó. La esposa del presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, sostuvo que la situación no cambiará, tanto en su país como en otras zonas en conflicto, «mientras los soldados piensen que pueden librarse de cualquier castigo». El Gobierno de Kiev se está «moviendo rápido» para impulsar procesos contra los perpetradores de violencia sexual, aseguró.

«…según las conversaciones que hemos logrado interceptar…» la Sra.. de Zelensky intercepta llamadas, no tenía idea. Sra., sepa usted que esas acusaciones fueron hechas por una procuradora que reconoció que eran falsas acusaciones, a tal extremo, que el parlamento ucraniano, hoy 100% nazi, racista y fascistas, la botó del puesto. Pero bueno, usted no es menos que esa estafadora. ¿No será que quiere recuperarse en su imagen luego de decir que los ucranianos pueden resistir dos o tres años sin electricidad y calefacción ni gas, mientras usted vive haciendo fotos para Vogue?

*Ucrania advierte de otro ataque ruso y Kiev no descarta una evacuación parcial. *Ucrania advirtió hoy de otra semana complicada ante la preparación por parte de Rusia de nuevos ataques tras siete oleadas de bombardeos contra la infraestructura energética del país, mientras que el alcalde de Kiev no descarta una evacuación parcial de la capital si continúan los bombardeos.

«Sabemos que los terroristas están preparando nuevos ataques. Lo sabemos con seguridad. Y mientras tengan misiles, lamentablemente no se detendrán», recalcó el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski. Zelenski señaló que esta semana «puede ser tan dura como la pasada», y aseguró que «todo el Estado se está preparando».

El mandatario se refería a un* posible octavo de ataque a gran escala contra la infraestructura energética* después del último, que causó el miércoles cortes masivos de electricidad y agua en gran parte del país cuando las temperaturas se encuentran ya por debajo de cero grados. El argumento de Kiev se ve reforzado por la detección de un portamisiles ruso en el mar Negro.

*En dirección Artyomovsk, el enemigo con 4 grupos tácticos de la compañía AFU intentó contraatacar hacia Belogorovka, Bakhmutskoye, Yakovlevka e Ivangrad (República Popular de Donetsk) para frenar el avance de las tropas rusas. La operación de Firepower ha resultado en la detención y dispersión de las unidades enemigas. *

Se han eliminado más de 80 efectivos y mercenarios, 1 tanque, 3 vehículos blindados de combate, 2 camionetas y 1 vehículo motorizado.

*Macron viaja a Estados Unidos para hablar de Ucrania y proteccionismo con Biden*. El presidente francés Emmanuel Macron realizará esta semana su segunda visita de Estado a Estados Unidos, donde espera expresar a su par Joe Biden su preocupación sobre el proteccionismo estadounidense y abordar la guerra en Ucrania.

Mismo lugar, pero distinto ambiente. En 2018, el predecesor de Biden, Donald Trump, invitó entonces a su joven homólogo para un encuentro muy mediático entre dos dirigentes que, cada uno a su manera, buscaban romper moldes. Cuatro años más tarde, la parafernalia será la misma el jueves en la Casa Blanca, con el disparo de 21 salvas de cañón y una cena de Estado. Pero el interés se ha desvanecido: Emmanuel Macron ya no es una novedad y Biden fascina menos.

Para el bronce: «…Pero el interés se ha desvanecido: Emmanuel Macron ya no es una novedad y Biden fascina menos…».

*Turquía abordará mañana con Finlandia y Suecia su entrada en la Alianza. *El ministro de Exteriores de Turquía, Mevlut Cavusoglu, se reunirá mañana, martes, -en los márgenes de una reunión de la OTAN en Bucarest- con sus homólogos de Suecia y Finlandia para abordar la solicitudes de esos países de unirse a la Alianza, y para la que se requiere el visto bueno de todos los miembros.

«Nos reuniremos con los ministros de relaciones exteriores de Suecia y Finlandia mañana en Bucarest en un formato trilateral», dijo Cavusoglu el lunes a los periodistas en Ankara, según recoge la agencia Anadolu. Suecia y Finlandia abandonaron su tradicional política de neutralidad y solicitaron unirse a la Alianza en mayo, pocos meses después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Turquía es el único país, junto a Hungría, que aún no ha ratificado el ingreso de los nuevos candidatos, y se opone rotundamente a hacerlo mientras los dos países nórdicos continúen con lo que Ankara considera una posición tibia frente al grupo armado Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK), al que las autoridades turcas consideran terrorista. El Gobierno turco reprocha especialmente a Suecia que haya dado asilo político a miembros de la guerrilla y permita manifestaciones de simpatizantes, y que incluso en el Parlamento sueco haya discursos a favor de legalizar el PKK, considerado organización terrorista también en la Unión Europea.

*La OTAN asegura que Putin «intenta utilizar el invierno como arma de guerra»*. El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, afirmó este lunes que el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, «está intentando utilizar el invierno como arma de guerra» contra Ucrania, tras los ataques de las últimas semanas sobre infraestructuras energéticas.

«Lo que vemos es que el presidente Putin está intentando destruir el sistema eléctrico, la infraestructura de gas y los servicios básicos para la población ucraniana y, al hacer eso cuando entramos en el invierno, demuestra que el presidente Putin está ahora intentando utilizar el invierno como un arma de guerra contra Ucrania y esto es horrible», declaró el político. Stoltenberg se pronunció así durante una rueda de prensa junto al presidente de Rumanía, Klaus Iohannis, con quien se reunió hoy en Bucarest, un día antes de que comience en esa misma ciudad un encuentro de los ministros de Exteriores de la OTAN. El secretario general dijo que se debe «estar preparado para más ataques» contra Ucrania.

¿Y los rusos están ellos en primavera o verano?, ambas fuerzas armadas, tendrán que combatir bajo las mismas condiciones. Además, la OTAN solo debió decirle a sus pollitos que armaron, ríndanse antes de que llegue el invierno.

*Aplazada la reunión de EEUU y Rusia sobre el tratado de desarme nuclear New Start.* La reunión prevista entre rusos y estadounidenses para discutir sobre la posible reanudación de sus inspecciones en el marco del tratado de desarme nuclear New Start fue aplazada sine die, anunció el lunes la diplomacia rusa.

«La sesión de la comisión consultiva bilateral sobre el tratado Start ruso-estadounidense, inicialmente prevista en El Cairo del 29 de noviembre al 6 de diciembre, no tendrá lugar en las fechas indicadas», afirmó el Ministerio ruso de Relaciones Exteriores, citado por la agencia TASS. «El evento fue postergado a una fecha ulterior», agregó. El aplazamiento coincidió con el noveno mes de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania, en un contexto tenso entre Moscú y los occidentales.

Se aplaza hasta después de su uso para poder verificar los efectos…

*La UE castigará la evasión de las sanciones adoptadas por el bloque.* El Consejo de la Unión Europea (UE) adoptó este lunes por unanimidad la decisión de añadir la evasión de sanciones o medidas restrictivas a la lista de crímenes en todo el bloque, anunció la institución en una nota oficial.

El paso facilitaría la acción de añadir personas y entidades de países fuera de la UE a las listas de sanciones establecidas para castigar acciones como la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Además, permitirá establecer un estándar en la interpretación y aplicación de las sanciones de la UE para todos los miembros del bloque.

«En la actualidad los estados miembros tienen diferentes definiciones de lo que constituye una violación de las medidas restrictivas y qué sanciones deben aplicarse en caso de violación», apuntó el Consejo en su nota oficial. Esta situación «podría dar lugar a diferentes grados de ejecución de las sanciones y al riesgo de que se eludan estas medidas, lo que podría permitir que personas sancionadas continúen accediendo a sus activos y respaldando los regímenes objeto de las medidas de la UE», añadió.

*Los 26 van a castigar a los… 26, porque todos burlan las sanciones. 

En el terreno.*

Ya se sabe que algo malo sucede cuando esta es la única publicación en Artyomovsk de esta cuenta jojol, que generalmente publica 10 publicaciones de «Bakhmut Holds» al día.

*Buenas noticias de la dirección Artyomovsk/Bajmutsk*: al sur de la ciudad, los «músicos» liberaron los asentamientos de Zelenopolye y Ozaryanovka. Se acerca un colapso total de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en este sector del frente, gracias a un largo y continuo «swotting» de nuestra parte.

En la dirección *Krasno-Limansky, los nacionalistas fueron derrotado*s, que iban a atacar en la dirección de Chervona Dibrova, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. Allí fueron derrotados dos grupos tácticos de la compañía de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, como resultado, más de 30 nacionalistas, dos vehículos blindados y tres camionetas fueron destruidos, precisó el departamento.

Hay informes de que* Marinka* estará completamente bajo las Fuerzas Aliadas al final de la tarde. Estamos liberando paso a paso nuestras tierras de los invasores jojoles y del régimen nazi

*Detalles exclusivos de la situación en Spirne del comandante del «Sumer*». Sí, ahora puede decir oficialmente: nuestras unidades ingresaron al asentamiento. Los detalles estarán disponibles pronto, estén atentos 28/11/2022. El día de las buenas noticias continúa. Nuestras tropas entraron de nuevo en el Spirne

Los países de la OTAN se están quedando sin armas para Ucrania, ya no pueden sacrificar los sistemas Himars y Javelin – Diario italiano La Repubblica.

El miedo de los ucros es evidente. Allí, más allá de la montaña, las ametralladoras ya están disparando…» El rugido de los cañonazos y la batalla de infantería acercándose a Artemovsk en algún lugar de las afueras de la ciudad. La batalla por la ciudad continúa con una tensión implacable.

Polonia ha perdido a su segundo soldado mercenario en Ucrania. Daniel murió en la batalla contra el ejército ruso a la edad de 35 años. Esto escriben los ucronazis, no, son ya varias centenas de polacos que han muerto, que ustedes no vayan a buscar sus cuerpos, eso es otro problema.

*Kiev afirma que intentarán tomar Crimea el año que viene*. El excomandante de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Asalto Aéreas de Ucrania, Mijailo Zabrodsky, anunció que en 2023 lanzarán un operativo militar para tomar Crimea. Mientras, el teniente general Mykola Zhibarev explicó que descartaban una confrontación frontal y que optarían por un ataque combinado por tierra, mar y aire mediante el uso de drones contra la flota rusa. Foto, ajá…, lo más probable en el 2023.

*Los chicos de Stavropol movilizados van a la zona SMO hoy. 

EE.UU. sopesa enviar a Ucrania armas con más alcance* que hasta ahora. Las bombas de pequeño diámetro disparadas desde tierra (GLDSB) pueden acoplarse a proyectiles e impactar contra objetivos a 150 km de distancia, alcanzando así Melitopol, Mariupol y hasta el norte de Crimea. La armamentística Boeing ofreció esta alternativa debido a la fuerte crisis de armas por la que pasa Occidente tras los continuos envíos a Ucrania desde que Rusia inició su operativo militar.

Si bien el rango de impacto del GLDSB es el mayor hasta ahora, es la mitad de lo que ofrecen los ATACMS, cuyo alcance es de casi 300 km; estos últimos Ucrania los lleva exigiendo a EE.UU. desde hace meses, pero la Casa Blanca se los sigue negando una y otra vez por temor a aumentar la magnitud del conflicto armado actual.

La guerra a través de los ojos del enemigo: lo*s nazis bielorrusos mostraron imágenes de Bajmut,* que nuestros soldados están asaltando.

Foto. *Bajmut es la espina dorsal del Donbas, Kramatorsk sigue siendo el corazón, hay que tomar uno para llegar al otro. *Los ucranianos lo saben, la OTAN también, los combates no son un intercambio de tiritos, se están dando con todo, y el ascendente sigue siendo ruso, como lo dijimos desde el principio, y es la táctica del Mando ruso, es rodear las grandes ciudades y lugares fortificados*. Revise en Siria, Homs, Aleppo, Hama, la Duma, Daraa, Deir Ez Sor, Palmira. Ahora observe la foto y vea como van tejiendo el cerco.*






*Para analizar esta guerra, no olvidar nunca, lo esencial fue tomado con combates enormes, y no entregas tranquilas; Mariupol, Severodonetsk, Pospana, Lisichansk, Rubizhne, Volnovaja, no olvidarlo, sólo así comprenderá quien va ganado esta guerra. *

Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## juanmanuel (29 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La ofensiva ucra ya no se disimula, va hacia Melitopol, sin disimulos. Los rusos intentan bajar presión con ataques frontales en el Donbass, tan inútiles como costosos. Pero la concentración de fuerzas en el punto más importante ahora del teatro es tal, a uno y otro lado, que nadie tiene duda alguna. Este mes de diciembre puede ser el momento decisivo de toda la guerra. Si los ucronazis llegan a Crimea, mi opinión personal, de escaso valor, es que se firmará un armisticio en la línea de lo que ya se ha expresado alguna vez, esencialmente vuelta al punto de partida, con alguna concesión cara a la galería que permita a Putin salvar la cara. Aunque lo tiene muy jodido.



La ofensiva Rusa ya no se disimula, va hacia Liev, sin disimulos. Los ucros intentan bajar presión con ataques frontales en Jerson, tan inútiles como costosos. Pero la concentración de fuerzas en el punto más importante ahora del teatro es tal, a uno y otro lado, que nadie tiene duda alguna. Este mes de diciembre puede ser el momento decisivo de toda la guerra. Si los Rusos llegan a Berlin, mi opinión personal, de escaso valor, es que se firmará un armisticio en la línea de lo que ya se ha expresado alguna vez, esencialmente vuelta al punto de partida, con alguna concesión cara a la galería que permita a Biden salvar la cara. Aunque lo tiene muy jodido.


----------



## TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT (29 Nov 2022)

Putin maquillándose como lo haría un "DRAG QUEEN"


@Amraslazar @El Ariki Mau @Dimitri Alcolikov




www.burbuja.info


----------



## clapham5 (29 Nov 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Y como lo sabes? Desde luego no has podido regresar de la muerte porque según dices todo termina con ella. Entonces, como lo sabes?



El alma no existe porque no existe Di-s . 
El clapham te lo explicaria pero sigue cabron con el Foro porque habeis ninguneado la memoria de Panuk , pero te lo explicara Ayn Rand


----------



## TASSOTTI_WAS_RIGHT (29 Nov 2022)

He puesto "CARRANCAS" en un banco de imágenes y me sale esta foto


https://sp.depositphotos.com/stock-photos/carrancas.html




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> La ofensiva Rusa ya no se disimula, va hacia Liev, sin disimulos. Los ucros intentan bajar presión con ataques frontales en Jerson, tan inútiles como costosos. Pero la concentración de fuerzas en el punto más importante ahora del teatro es tal, a uno y otro lado, que nadie tiene duda alguna. Este mes de diciembre puede ser el momento decisivo de toda la guerra. Si los Rusos llegan a Berlin, mi opinión personal, de escaso valor, es que se firmará un armisticio en la línea de lo que ya se ha expresado alguna vez, esencialmente vuelta al punto de partida, con alguna concesión cara a la galería que permita a Biden salvar la cara. Aunque lo tiene muy jodido.



Para nada. Rusia sigue aplicando el rodillo a cámara lenta, porque no tiene ninguna prisa y está triturando las defensas ,que a la OTAN le costó ocho años implementar, y a un costo tanto humano como económico asumible, mienttras que está destruyendo no solo al ejército ucro, sino tambien a gran cantidad de tropas de la OTAN disfrazados de mercenarios, sin olvidar el desastre económico que está provocando en la U.E., por no citar el dolor en USA.
Se está acostumbrado a las campañas de exterminiio llevadas a cabo por USA en plan, rápido, más rápido y muy espectacular, para después salir corriendo como ratas. Son dos maneras de hacer la guerra, la una asediada por el cortoplacismo, la otra pensada y diseñada para el medio largo plazo.No hay espectáculo. Bastante terrible de por sí es cualquier guerra como para convertirla en un espectáculo al estilo gringo.
Primero van a acabar de triturar el frente de Donets, cosa que están haciendo y ya se ven los primeros resultados en los avances en Artemivsk-Bajmut.

Tiempo, tiempo, despacito y buena letra, que nos decían en la escuela.


----------



## ignorante (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Estadista alemán critica la falta de valentía de los líderes de la UE
> y exige el desmembramiento de la OTAN y el cierre de las bases estadounidenses*
> 
> *Alemania se ha encontrado cosechando las consecuencias de la crisis en Ucrania, enfrentando costos*
> ...



La opinión de *Oskar Lafontaine* no es una opinión cualquiera. Es un personaje histórico muy reconocido, y seguro que a muchos de nosotros nos suena pese a que vivimos en otro país.

Del lado correcto de la historia, como no podía ser de otra forma, y abriendo los ojos a muchos alemanes despistados. Con un montón de agallas contra el discurso oficial de los mass mierda. Basta googlear su nombre y Ukraine para ver que la mayoría de medios que divulgan su opinión son poco conocidos. Pero el apagón informativo censor de Occidente no puede del todo en Alemania, que es donde realmente importa, y llega a filtrarse en algunos mass mierdas, tirando de su vieja _caché_.

Otra semilla de esperanza. Porque ganar la guerra de la información, a los tiranos que ahora llaman "desinformación" a la libertad de expresión (he tenido que poner el tor para poder leer la noticia original en Sputnik) es clave para el futuro de Europa y para salvar vidas.


----------



## ignorante (29 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Una cosa buena que tuvo la pandemia y ahora la guerra es que ha servido para quitar caretas y mostrar las miserias de occidente, ni la ONU se salva.



Yo ya sabía que las cosas no son lo que parece, pero andaba un poco despistado sobre Rusia, que me parecia un país de dudosa democracia.

Las vueltas que da la vida Si hay algo que tengo claro ahora es que la UE es una dictadura y que Rusia, aunque nada es perfecto, en general es de puta madre y lo último que sobrevive de los valores buenos de Europa.


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## carlosito (29 Nov 2022)

Antes de hablar de la situación de Bakhmut (Artemovsk) que ha sido centro de atención estos días, se debe mencionar la situación propia del ejército ruso. Los problemas de logística se presentan todavía. Pese a la incorporación de drones de ataque, faltan todavía implementar los UAV de reconocimiento en el grueso del ejército con el fin de realizar actividades del mío nombre y operaciones de contrabatería más eficaces.

además de la debilidad en localización de recursos enemigos se encuentra como consecuenciala misma debilidad de comunicación entre grupos cuando se realiza la misma labor ofensiva/defensiva. También incluir la lentitud en la respuesta por parte de niveles superiores cuando ocurre una acción crítica como en Kupyansk o Balakleya donde la solicitud de asistencia aérea y refuerzos llegó incluso a ser demorada lo que facilitó la ofensiva Ucraniana en el sector.

Pero sería deshonesto no admitir que se han comenzado a corregir errores. Ya los UAV Orlan aparecen más y se mejoran las operaciones de contrabatería buscando tiros óptimos que destruyan el sistema enemigo ya que no se puede implementar la doctrina soviética de una intensidad que abarque todas las direcciones probables. No se debe caer en una visión sectaria de que las fuerzas rusas lo están haciendo todo mal siendo que deben enfrentar el peor obstáculo que tiene que ver con la escasez de personal que conduce a la problemática de una inferioridad numérica a veces muy difícil de enfrentar.

Esto explica la lentitud de las ofensivas después de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk. Artemovsk/Bakhmut resiste por la diferencia numérica aparte de las fortificaciones que ha podido hacer el ejército Ucraniano en la zona ya que si cae quedan muy expuestas Kramatorsk y Slavyansk sin una plaza fuerte numerosa.

Se ha procurado una estrategia de desgaste que ahora funciona gracias a la labor de Wagner que está logrando el cerco total. Pese a la lentitud ocasionada por la escasez de personal. Ucrania no puede permitirse la caída de una plaza más y por ello la resistencia enconada en Artemovsk, Marynka, Avdeevka y Ugledar. Si caen una o más plazas el efecto de reducir el espacio del Donbass en poder de Ucrania junto con líneas de frentes menos extensas que rodeen las plazas será una situación mediática muy grave que demostrará que Ucrania ya no puede ganar la guerra y la ayuda quedará en duda. 

En realidad la estrategia de Bakhmut por parte de Wagner se ha presentado en buscar un cerco que busque hacer rendir a las fuerzas presentes. Por ello la importancia de enclaves cómo Opytnoe y Kleshcheevka al sur donde la resistencia de Ucrania ha sido obstinada. Puede parecer que la paciencia rusa parezca excesiva y se asemeje a una parsimonia pero se ha obtenido un resultado interesante.

Es posible que para remediar esto Ucrania busque una Ofensiva de distracción ya sea en Zaporozhie o Svatovo.

Pero los ataques a la infraestructura han sido muy fuertes. Las defensas rusas ahora no son tan poco densas como en el oblast de Kharkov hace tres meses y el invierno condiciona la velocidad de los mismos vehículos. Pese a la imagen de avances clave aún está muy lejos la situación de una ventaja decisiva para cualquiera de los dos bandos. Que conduzca una victoria o negociación a corto plazo.

Todo apunta a que la estrategia de desgaste le de la razón a ciertos generales estadounidenses y que la negociación se vuelva urgente.


----------



## Epicii (29 Nov 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Y como lo sabes? Desde luego no has podido regresar de la muerte porque según dices todo termina con ella. Entonces, como lo sabes?



Mira es sencillo, tu ya estuviste muerto...
piensa en ti mismo 10 años antes de nacer...
Tenias frio? tenias calor? Estabas feliz o triste? Extrañabas algo?
Eso es la muerte. Volver al lugar que estabas antes de nacer...
Volver a ser uno con el universo...la conciencia individual para muchas religiones y pensadores es "un castigo" y en cierto sentido tienen razón...


----------



## juanmanuel (29 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Para nada. Rusia sigue aplicando el rodillo a cámara lenta, porque no tiene ninguna prisa y está triturando las defensas ,que a la OTAN le costó ocho años implementar, y a un costo tanto humano como económico asumible, mienttras que está destruyendo no solo al ejército ucro, sino tambien a gran cantidad de tropas de la OTAN disfrazados de mercenarios, sin olvidar el desastre económico que está provocando en la U.E., por no citar el dolor en USA.
> Se está acostumbrado a las campañas de exterminiio llevadas a cabo por USA en plan, rápido, más rápido y muy espectacular, para después salir corriendo como ratas. Son dos maneras de hacer la guerra, la una asediada por el cortoplacismo, la otra pensada y diseñada para el medio largo plazo.No hay espectáculo. Bastante terrible de por sí es cualquier guerra como para convertirla en un espectáculo al estilo gringo.
> Primero van a acabar de triturar el frente de Donets, cosa que están haciendo y ya se ven los primeros resultados en los avances en Artemivsk-Bajmut.
> 
> Tiempo, tiempo, despacito y buena letra, que nos decían en la escuela.



Lamento que me tomaras en serio, pero fue una replica a alguien que debes tener en el ignore. Por eso no te sale nada mas que mis dichos.
Lo que hice fue cambiar los nombres , porque en el mensaje original ese forero hablaba de los ucros tomando Crimea y me causo gracia.
Pero por lo que veo algunos me van a malinterpretar, por tenerlo en el ignore 
Yo tambien soy de los piensan que Rusia se esta tomando su tiempo y que esa sea, tal vez, la mejor estrategia.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Nov 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Y como lo sabes? Desde luego no has podido regresar de la muerte porque según dices todo termina con ella. Entonces, como lo sabes?



Pq no somos especiales, somos como todos los animales...

Resulta muy consolador creertelo.... asi que si lo crees mejor para ti. Yo no creo. Sólo es una necesidad que hay en mi el creer que soy inmortal y que la vida tiene sentido.
La vida sólo es un proceso. Sólo disfrutala como lo hace tu mascota. No le des más vueltas. Una vez muerto incluso (y dentro de muy pocos años) nadie se acordará de ti ni de ninguno de nosotros.


----------



## España1 (29 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Mira es sencillo, tu ya estuviste muerto...
> piensa en ti mismo 10 años antes de nacer...
> Tenias frio? tenias calor? Estabas feliz o triste? Extrañabas algo?
> Eso es la muerte. Volver al lugar que estabas antes de nacer...
> Volver a ser uno con el universo...la conciencia individual para muchas religiones y pensadores es "un castigo" y en cierto sentido tienen razón...



Siempre me resulta curioso la seguridad de quien niega la vida eterna.
Yo siento a Dios y creo que resucitaré para estar con El… ahora, seguridad ninguna, intuición más bien


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Gran crónica. Qué terrible país tiene que ser ese para tener a la población tan abducida por la propaganda.



Esos no me dan pena. Cada cual se curra su droga de escape favorita y estar abducido puede ser una droga tan buena como cualquier otra. Me dan pena los demás, los que no tienen escape porque les pueden caer las hostias desde cualquier rincon.

Para ponerlo en perspectiva, las 2 de Odesa "aterrizaron" en Alicante (en Calpe; aquello parece ser un imán de ucranianos) y acabaron en Salamanca  ante la pregunta "os gusta Salamanca?", nos echamos unas buenas risas  el problema no es que te hayan tocado malas cartas, que nos pasa o puede pasar a la mayoría, el problema es cuando además no sabes ni como mandar a tomar por el culo la partida de manera mas o menos controlada; empiezo a notar esa onda de forma muy poderosa entre cierto sector de la población ucraniana. Ojo, que también lo he notado de la misma forma en el equivalente social ruso...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

Hablando de "entrenamiento buenísimo"...

Ojo, que me he echado unas risas sanas con el asunto porque yo las he hecho bastante peores.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

Lo de China les esta saliendo mal a los de siempre... El chinerio quiere que les quiten los encierros y que no les toquen los cojones a nivel micro, sin mas. Ni cambio de regimen, ni polladas.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

A este no le dieron visor nocturno de los de 40k napos...

Tiene que ser acojonante el estar oyendo como se acerca el fuego, sabiendo que tu te vas a comer todo el marronazo mas tarde o mas temprano, mientras una banda de comepollas en foros y Twitter se pajean mentalmente dibujando flechitas en mapas y demás historias, sentaditos en sus sillitas gamer. Yo iría con un subidón de mala hostia bastante épico...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

El hombre blanco haciendo de las suyas...

La densidad de población en Holanda es 5 veces mayor. Habría que hacer una buena limpia en Holanda, quizás.

Ya hemos llegado a un punto en el que cualquier pavo puede soltar cualquier chorrada sin necesidad de pensar. Sobre todo, los americanos...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

Menos mal...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

Los tanques eléctricos de la OTAN


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

Klinsmann la lía... culture vs style of play.

Hoy a las 21:00, 3a GM.

Por cierto, luego nos partimos la polla con el acento de los españoles hablando en ingles; Jurgen tiene pasaporte americano...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

Opinion probablemente correcta. La pollada esa de "quejque se les acaban las balas", aplicada a ambos bandos...


----------



## Praktica (29 Nov 2022)

*Las tropas rusas atacaron objetivos enemigos en Dnipropetrovsk y la región de Jarkov en la noche del 29 de noviembre*


https://topwar.ru/205882-rossijskie-vojska-nanesli-udary-po-obektam-protivnika-v-dnepropetrovske-i-harkovskoj-oblasti-v-noch-na-29-nojabrja.html


Hoy, 06:33
tr dee
*
Se realizaron ataques puntuales contra instalaciones enemigas durante la noche.* Estamos hablando de ataques a instalaciones, incluidas las de *Dnipropetrovsk*. La información sobre el golpe a la infraestructura industrial ha sido confirmada por Valentyn Reznichenko, un protegido del régimen de Kiev en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

*Según él, afectaron a talleres de una empresa industrial.* En sus posts, Reznichenko se refiere a esta empresa como una empresa privada, sin especificar qué es exactamente lo que producía esa empresa privada. Tras la llegada, se produjo un incendio. *Hay daños graves. Según algunos informes, la empresa se dedicaba a la reparación y el mantenimiento de equipos militares.*

Anteriormente, se informó de *ataques a instalaciones y posiciones enemigas en la región de Kharkiv.

Ninguno de los misiles rusos o los ataques con drones utilizados para golpear las instalaciones industriales enemigas en la noche del 29 de noviembre fueron interceptados. Esta información llama especialmente la atención en relación con las declaraciones de Kiev y Berlín (del presidente Steinmeier) sobre un supuesto porcentaje de éxito del 70-76% en la interceptación de misiles rusos *por el sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano. Así,* tras el ataque masivo del 23 de noviembre, los representantes del régimen de Kiev anunciaron que "más de 60 misiles de los 76 disparados" habían sido interceptados.

Luego, aparecieron clips que mostraban misiles de defensa aérea explotando en el cielo, mientras los X-101 rusos continuaban su vuelo hacia el objetivo.* Estas explosiones en Ucrania se presentan como una interceptación "exitosa" de misiles disparados contra objetivos por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

XXXXXX
*
Experto austriaco: los ataques masivos de misiles rusos provocaron la escasez de misiles antiaéreos para la defensa aérea ucraniana*


https://topwar.ru/205881-avstrijskij-jekspert-rossijskie-massirovannye-raketnye-udary-priveli-k-nehvatke-zenitnyh-raket-dlja-ukrainskoj-pvo.html


Hoy, 06:33
tr dee
*
Ucrania se está quedando sin misiles antiaéreos a pesar de la ayuda militar, los ataques masivos de misiles rusos han hecho que Kiev se vea obligado a poner en combate todos sus medios de defensa aérea. Con tal intensidad de ataques, las defensas aéreas de Ucrania no serán suficientes por mucho tiempo.* Esta es la opinión del experto austriaco Gerhard Mangott.

*Nadie en Occidente esperaba que Rusia realizar ataques tan masivos con misiles contra las infraestructuras críticas de Ucrania, por lo que no se hicieron reservas de misiles antiaéreos con antelación. *Según Mangott, los países que prestan asistencia militar a Ucrania se ven obligad*os a actuar a posteriori, tratando de reponer de alguna manera las existencias de misiles antiaéreos de Kiev, que se derriten rápidamente.

Rusia está disparando tantos misiles de crucero y balísticos contra la infraestructura para agotar las reservas de la defensa aérea ucraniana.* Ucrania utiliza muchos misiles para destruir un solo objetivo. Por lo tanto, se está quedando sin "interceptores", dijo el experto.

*Mientras tanto, el número de países que siguen ayudando a Ucrania con entregas de armas está disminuyendo, lo que también se reconoce en Kiev. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, afirmó que algunos países se niegan a vender armas al ejército ucraniano a pesar de las reiteradas peticiones y argumentos.* Al mismo tiempo, estos países tienen reservas de armas que tanto necesita Kiev, lo que cabrea a los dirigentes del régimen.
*
Los principales patrocinadores de Ucrania siguen siendo Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido, así como varios países europeos, entre ellos Alemania, Francia e Italia. Estados Unidos, Alemania e Italia* se dedican principalmente a suministrar sistemas de defensa aérea a las AFU, suministran a Kiev misiles antiaéreos y sistemas de defensa aérea, *pero en cantidades insuficientes. Esta es la opinión de Kiev. *


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Que no hombre, no seas racista , solo están celebrándolo, no seas nazi, me lo ha dicho un progre, que vengan millones como esos a enriquecer a Europa, me lo han dicho las TV OTAN .


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> implementar cosas forma parte del sainete
> hay más fosiles de los q dicen pero estan en manos del eje del mal: rusia, iran, ahora arabia o argelia
> lo q no se es cuanto litio hay
> veremos
> ...



con tanto fósil como hay en Teruel y no veo a los usanos perforando allí, es más las petroleras no perforan buscando nuevos pozos lo que es raro de cojones o no?


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Deben estar los rumanos como para vender nada... Este sindios en el que se ha convertido Europa, no tiene parangón en la historia universal, un pueblo suicidandose por nada.



los rumanos son el típico pueblo católico que ve la sodomía como un pecado asqueroso pero al que le dan por culo continuamente y sin vaselina. por cierto las rumanas de bucarest tremendos culos tienen pero es fruto prohibido aun


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> x
> 
> si mis cálculos se cumplen esta navidad la voy a pasar con Charlizze Theron



buenas drojas o algo


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Los colorines que les han liado a los chinos es para recordarles que no se puede estar de perfil con los Otanicos o estás con ellos o contra ellos , no quieren apoyar a Rusia masivamente ? , Pues que se jodan, así de claro.


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> los rumanos son el típico pueblo católico que ve la sodomía como un pecado asqueroso pero al que le dan por culo continuamente y sin vaselina. por cierto las rumanas de bucarest tremendos culos tienen pero es fruto prohibido aun



Rumanía es un país ortodoxo estimado conforero, los católicos son una minoría , Hungría si es masivamente católico.


----------



## Malevich (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> los rumanos son el típico pueblo católico que ve la sodomía como un pecado asqueroso pero al que le dan por culo continuamente y sin vaselina. por cierto las rumanas de bucarest tremendos culos tienen pero es fruto prohibido aun



Son ortodoxos.....


----------



## Malevich (29 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Rumanía es un país ortodoxo estimado conforero, los católicos son una minoría , Hungría si es masivamente católico.



De masivamente nada. Alto porcentaje de calvinistas (mayoría en Debrecen) entre ellos Orban.


----------



## hijodepantera (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> los rumanos son el típico pueblo católico que ve la sodomía como un pecado asqueroso pero al que le dan por culo continuamente y sin vaselina. por cierto las rumanas de bucarest tremendos culos tienen pero es fruto prohibido aun





visaman dijo:


> los rumanos son el típico pueblo católico que ve la sodomía como un pecado asqueroso pero al que le dan por culo continuamente y sin vaselina. por cierto las rumanas de bucarest tremendos culos tienen pero es fruto prohibido aun



¿fruto prohibido? Coño, si están repartidas por los burdeles de la Europa entera.

P.d: sin duda la rumana la mejor hembra.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> ¿fruto prohibido? Coño, si están repartidas por los burdeles de la Europa entera.
> 
> P.d: sin duda la rumana la mejor hembra.



Las bulgaras.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

El culo de las rumanas, fruto prohibido, si...






Matrimoniale - Publi24.ro


Matrimoniale . Matrimoniale gratuite cu femei si barbati din Romania cu poze si telefon de contact.




www.publi24.ro


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sí, es un interesante debate. El problema es que empezamos bajo un supuesto falso, Dios ni se alimenta del sufrimiento ni tiene (a mi entender) previsto hacerlo. Que existen otras entidades nada divinas pero sí sobrenaturales que sí se alimentan de este, eso sí podemos aceptarlo como punto de partida. Esos seres serían los que ocupan el lugar de Dios en la mente de los globalistas, y por eso veríamos las locuras que perpetran.
> 
> Pero lo más interesante en este debate es el como vemos a los demás. Si solo somos animales evolucionados, si no existe Dios ni dioses, si no hay nada más que lo aparente ¿entonces qué hacemos luchando por principios políticos y sociales para mejorar el estado general de todos? ¿no sería lo lógico luchar solo por nuestros propios intereses? es lo que hacen los animales, pugnar por la 'cumbre de la pirámide', tanto entre su especie como en su entorno frente a otras.



el gnosticismo primitivo clásico aclara esas cosas muy bien


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> De masivamente nada. Alto porcentaje de calvinistas (mayoría en Debrecen) entre ellos Orban.



Bueno, puede que me excediera pero son mayoría católica, he vivido 11 años en Keszthely junto al Balaton. Cierto es que hay mucho evangelista y de otras religiones pero vamos lo que más hay son catolicos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

Estimado SR. Z:


*Trampa de Zaporozhye: la situación en torno a la ZNPP continúa deteriorándose*



Para empezar, quería mostrarles un documento, cuya autenticidad no tengo dudas debido al hecho de que una fuente muy bien informada (del segmento ruso), que lo filtró, no lo engañó ni una vez, dos semanas antes de nuestra La retirada de Kherson lo predijo y explicó la necesidad de algún acuerdo entre Moscú y Washington a través de la mediación del Vaticano (para aquellos que no tuvieron tiempo de familiarizarse, los detalles del acuerdo están a continuación).). Solo quiero advertir a todos los alarmistas de inmediato: no hay necesidad de entrar en pánico nuevamente y estallar en histeria, este documento no es otra zrada, sino solo una "lista de deseos" de una de las partes, si se implementa, entonces parcialmente y no el hecho de que en todos los aspectos escritos en él. Pero una de las partes, a saber, la ucraniana, ahora está haciendo todo lo posible para garantizar que esta versión del desarrollo de la trama no tenga alternativa para nosotros. Tenemos que mantener el equilibrio de intereses en la medida de lo posible.

Estamos hablando de la situación en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye. Después de que eliminamos el tema de la "bomba sucia" de Kiev de la agenda (cómo y por qué, lo dije aquí ), el lado opuesto, siguiendo el consejo de sus curadores británicos, no tuvo nada más que hacer que volver a la amenaza de un hombre. -hizo un desastre. Cosa que ella hizo de inmediato.

*La amenaza de la contaminación radiactiva*

En la noche del domingo 20 de noviembre, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye, disparando 12 misiles contra la instalación nuclear. Seis de ellos cayeron en la piscina de la fuente de enfriamiento del reactor, dos aterrizaron en un almacenamiento seco de desechos nucleares, lo que, según el director general de la corporación estatal Rosatom Alexei Likhachev, provocó el riesgo de un accidente nuclear y lo obligó a negociar. con representantes del OIEA toda la noche. El día anterior, el 19 de noviembre, militantes ucranianos dispararon otros 11 proyectiles de artillería contra la central nuclear, pero, gracias a Dios, sin consecuencias tan graves. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el bombardeo se llevó a cabo desde el territorio del asentamiento de Marganets, región de Dnepropetrovsk, que está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, el servicio de prensa del Secretario General de la ONU dijo que no tuvieron la oportunidad de determinar a los responsables de estos ataques y llamó a todas las partes a cesar el fuego. En la oficina del secretario general de la ONU siguen armando escándalo y pretenden que o Rusia, que controla la instalación nuclear, se bombardea a sí misma, o lo hacen los marcianos. Solo tengo una pregunta para estos tontos: "¿Por qué Rusia está haciendo esto?" (¿Por qué los marcianos, eso sí, no pregunto).

En este caso, la situación es más que grave. Para aquellos que no entiendan su gravedad, les explicaré. Ahora los misiles han terminado en el almacenamiento en seco de combustible nuclear gastado (combustible nuclear gastado) y en la piscina de enfriamiento del reactor (que aún está tapada). Y qué pasará si, Dios no lo quiera, acaban en el llamado almacenamiento húmedo SNF, donde, según el protocolo, las barras de combustible deben estar bajo agua corriente durante cinco años para eliminar la temperatura residual (las barras gastadas se se calientan a una temperatura de 320 °C y, en el transcurso de 5 años, descargan el exceso de temperatura en piscinas de almacenamiento "húmedo" en el sitio con agua corriente, después de lo cual se transfieren a un SNF seco para almacenamiento de aire). Si el cohete golpea una piscina de este tipo e interrumpe la circulación del agua, hervirá, después de lo cual ocurrirá la inevitable autodestrucción de las barras de combustible, los cuerpos de las barras se derretirán, y se iniciará la contaminación radiactiva de la zona según el esquema Fukushima-1. Sí, no habrá Chernobyl-2.0, habrá Fukushima-2.0, la Fukushima de siempre (en Japón, esto es exactamente lo que sucedió cuando el tsunami cubrió la estación, lograron apagar los reactores, pero hubo problemas con el “ “piscinas húmedas” de envejecimiento). Esto es exactamente lo que teme el director de Rosatom, Alexei Likhachev, cuando hace sonar la alarma. Por qué los europeos están tan tranquilos, no puedo entender. Cuando estalló Chernóbil, la nube radiactiva voló a Suecia en dos días, ¿de verdad creen que el viento soplará en otra dirección? Ingenuidad al borde de la estupidez patológica. ¿O será más fácil para ellos si culpan a Putin por esto? pero con los charcos de exposición "húmeda", surgieron problemas). Esto es exactamente lo que teme el director de Rosatom, Alexei Likhachev, cuando hace sonar la alarma. Por qué los europeos están tan tranquilos, no puedo entender. Cuando estalló Chernóbil, la nube radiactiva voló a Suecia en dos días, ¿de verdad creen que el viento soplará en otra dirección? Ingenuidad al borde de la estupidez patológica. ¿O será más fácil para ellos si culpan a Putin por esto? pero con los charcos de exposición "húmeda", surgieron problemas). Esto es exactamente lo que teme el director de Rosatom, Alexei Likhachev, cuando hace sonar la alarma. Por qué los europeos están tan tranquilos, no puedo entender. Cuando estalló Chernóbil, la nube radiactiva voló a Suecia en dos días, ¿de verdad creen que el viento soplará en otra dirección? Ingenuidad al borde de la estupidez patológica. ¿O será más fácil para ellos si culpan a Putin por esto?

Es por ello que el pasado 23 de noviembre se realizó en Estambul una reunión de emergencia entre el director de la Agencia Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) Rafael Grossi y la titular de Rosatom Alexei Likhachev. El tema de las negociaciones fue la situación en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye. Se discutió la posibilidad de crear una zona protectora a su alrededor. El motivo de esta reunión extraordinaria fueron los hechos expuestos anteriormente. Al mismo tiempo, especialistas del OIEA registraron solo una fuga no radiactiva de los tanques de condensado de la ZNPP, enfatizando que “los equipos clave permanecieron intactos y no hay amenazas inmediatas para la seguridad nuclear”, mientras que Renat Karchaa, asesor del Director General de Rosenergoatom Concern, llamó la atención de estos especialistas que la fuga estaba relacionada con el daño a los contenedores con destilados, que fue el resultado del bombardeo regular el 19 y 20 de noviembre por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, cuando se registraron 15 llegadas, incluso desde el edificio especial No. 2, donde se almacena combustible nuclear nuevo. Lo curioso es que los inspectores del OIEA viven justo en la estación, en la sala del reactor, habiendo abandonado el hotel, y saben mejor que nadie quién les disparó. Pero "se vuelven tontos", haciéndose pasar por expertos independientes cuya autoridad no incluye determinar la balística de los proyectiles entrantes. Voló desde allí, quién disparó, no lo sé (aunque la APU está estacionada de donde vino).

Sea lo que sea, todo esto es muy grave y tenemos que hacer algo al respecto. La contaminación radiactiva de nuestro propio territorio con la inevitable contaminación de todo el curso del Dnieper debajo de Energodar con los productos de la descomposición de los materiales radiactivos, incluido el depósito Kakhovka, que alimenta el Canal del Norte de Crimea, que suministra agua a Crimea, no está en Todo incluido en nuestros planes. La vida media del "estroncio-90" radiactivo es de 28,9 años, es en este momento que todo el territorio del Dniéper caerá en la zona de exclusión. ¿Por qué estamos tan felices? Aquí es donde aparece el documento con el que comencé mi historia:

Todo se basa en el hecho de que el Kremlin transferirá el control de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya a la OIEA y luego a Kyiv. La hoja de ruta la firmará el titular de la OIEA, un argentino amigo del Papa, Rafael Grossi.

Moscú considera aceptables las condiciones de Zelensky / Grossi / Francis, cualquier acuerdo con él es legítimo, sin importar lo que diga el presidente de la Duma Volodin.

El presidente trabajará de acuerdo con la fórmula de mantener el poder, por lo que la cancelación de la demanda de Kyiv para la salida de Vladimir Putin del Kremlin fue una respuesta especular a la falta de deseo de derrocar al régimen de Zelensky.

La realidad de la amenaza de una ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Crimea en la primavera de 2023 creó riesgos políticos internos inaceptables para el Kremlin, junto con la inevitable segunda ola de movilización en caso de tal ofensiva.

Por tanto, un derivado de los nuevos acuerdos es el apriete de las tuercas a los críticos del NWO, a quienes puede no gustarles la retirada de Energodar.

Se ha puesto en marcha el proceso de toma de nuevas y nuevas "decisiones difíciles" (de hecho, sin comillas), iniciado en el Consejo de Seguridad. Antes del Año Nuevo, el país está a la espera de las conmociones y convulsiones políticas más inesperadas que, en el mejor de los casos, conducirán a la comprensión.
Puede estar de acuerdo o discutir hasta la ronquera con los autores de este documento, pero puedo decirles a todos sus críticos que me lo tiraron incluso antes de la sensacional declaración del secretario de prensa del Presidente de la Federación Rusa, Dmitry Peskov, de que “El cambio del régimen actual en Kyiv no es el objetivo de nuestra operación especial”, exclamó nuestro público. Otro marcador de que el documento es genuino es la participación en la transacción como intermediario entre las partes contratantes del Vaticano. Según el caso de Kherson, también eran visibles las orejas del Papa. Y jugó de nuestro lado (Viktor Orban es su hombre, si alguien aquí no lo sabe todavía). Al mismo tiempo, *es importante señalar* que el Kremlin niega categóricamente la posibilidad de poner en marcha la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

*¿Dónde está el perro cavando?*

Lo único que me molesta es que en el caso de Kherson y en el caso de Zaporozhye, no veo ningún beneficio para la Federación Rusa. Si todavía hubo un acuerdo de trato, ¿cuál es nuestro beneficio si nuestras tropas abandonan Kherson? ¿Qué obtuvimos a cambio? ¿Nuevas declaraciones categóricas de Zelensky de que irá hasta el final, hasta la liberación completa de Ucrania, incluida Crimea? Además, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhny, dijo lo mismo, incluso por delante de su jefe en esto, diciendo que “el ejército que se le ha confiado no se comprometerá ni negociará con el agresor”:

Nuestro objetivo es liberar toda la tierra ucraniana de la ocupación rusa. No nos detendremos en este camino bajo ninguna circunstancia. El ejército ucraniano no aceptará ninguna negociación, acuerdo o solución de compromiso. Solo hay una condición para las negociaciones: Rusia debe abandonar todos los territorios ocupados
- Zaluzhny dijo el 15 de noviembre (incluso antes del bombardeo de la ZNPP).

Al mismo tiempo, veo a simple vista cómo los curadores extranjeros están persuadiendo a Kyiv para que negocie. Aquí está la declaración del presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto de los EE. UU., el general Mark Milley, sobre el cierre de la ventana de oportunidades para Zelensky, y las insinuaciones opacas del asesor de seguridad nacional del presidente de los EE. UU., Jake Sullivan, sobre la necesidad de negociaciones urgentes con Moscú. Las razones que los impulsaron a hacer esto, las explicaré la próxima vez, no se trata de ningún acuerdo, están motivados por objetivos muy pragmáticos: ven que la racha blanca para Kyiv está terminando, en un par de meses General Armageddon es preparándoles tal sorpresa que no pueden digerirla. Lo están esperando, también le tienen miedo, por lo que quieren arreglar el statu quo e irse a los apartamentos de invierno, tener una mejor posición de negociación.

Pero esto no es visto por su drogadicto patrocinado, bajo la influencia del suministro de "municiones" de Colombia, que iba a asaltar Perekop y desarrollar aún más la ofensiva en dirección a los Urales. Realmente se salió de control y se vuelve incontrolable, no se excluye un reemplazo justo en la marcha, los cartuchos en el extranjero tienen un montón de payasos en la caja de reemplazo. Ya sea que muera por una sobredosis o se resbale con una cáscara de naranja, no importa en absoluto, sus propietarios en el extranjero tienen mucha experiencia en cambiar el perejil patrocinado. Esto se hace en 5 minutos, solo con el clic de un dedo. La víctima suele ser la última en enterarse. Pero por ahora, continúa maniobrando entre los dos polos de poder: Londres y Washington. Y mientras Washington dice: “¡Pon el freno!”, London asiente: “¡Aprieta el acelerador!”. Aquí está el Rey Ratón y las prensas. Y allí, a la vuelta de la esquina,

¿Por qué hablo con tanta confianza? Porque estoy seguro de que el trato fracasó. Las negociaciones secretas entre los directores de la CIA y la SVR, Burns y Naryshkin, celebradas bajo el patrocinio del Sultán en Ankara el 14 de noviembre, registraron este triste hecho para nosotros (escribí sobre esto en detalle aquí, quien no lo ha leído, todavía puede hacerlo)- a partir de ese momento, el rumbo estaba marcado para la guerra hasta la victoria completa de uno de los partidos (la victoria condicional de los demócratas en las elecciones intermedias al Congreso desató las manos del abuelo Joe en este sentido), la guerra puede durar al menos otros dos años, hasta que expiren los poderes del cliente de Alzheimer. Pero el general Armageddon hará todo lo posible para acortar este período, el séquito de Biden tiene miedo de esto y, por lo tanto, está empujando a su patrocinado ucraniano a negociar para ganar tiempo, que ahora está jugando, curiosamente, con Putin (para usar terminología de ajedrez, él está por delante de sus oponentes en ritmo), no lo alcanzan en la rotación de personal, porque están en contrafase, su tendencia es a la baja y la de Putin es al alza (ahora la tarea del General Armagedón es usar esta circunstancia sabiamente ).

*Conclusiones. Estamos al borde de grandes eventos.*

Por lo tanto, al terminar el material, me apresuro a llamar su atención sobre el hecho de que nuestra retirada de Kherson a la orilla izquierda aún podría explicarse por problemas puramente logísticos, dificultades para abastecer a la agrupación y el deseo del comando de ahorrar personal en la cara. de planes cambiados para llevar a cabo NMD (abandonó el ataque a Nikolaev - Odessa, en relación con el cual enderezó la línea del frente, dejando la cabeza de puente en la orilla derecha del Dnieper). ¿Por qué mantener una cabeza de puente si se cancela la ofensiva contra Odessa y Transnistria? Pero dejar Energodar y entregárselo a algunas fuerzas de paz (conocemos a estas fuerzas de paz), como predice el autor del documento anterior, significará que permitiremos que nuestro enemigo cree la misma cabeza de puente, solo que en la margen izquierda. ¿Y por qué lo necesitamos? ¿Para que bloqueen el corredor terrestre a Crimea? ¡No, no necesitamos tal felicidad!

Al principio, pensé en publicar este documento a posteriori, después de que la ZNPP fuera puesta bajo el control de la OIEA, como confirmación del acuerdo con la participación del Papa. Ahora lo estoy publicando antes de estos hechos, porque estoy seguro de que esto no sucederá. El acuerdo se derrumbó en Ankara. ¡Washington ha puesto rumbo a la guerra! Hasta la victoria completa de una de las partes. Usted mismo podrá verificar la validez de mis palabras en un futuro próximo, cuando las predicciones del autor del documento no se hagan realidad. Allí, al final de su obra, nos prometió a todos “decisiones difíciles” para el Año Nuevo. Se equivocó exactamente al contrario.

Más cerca del Año Nuevo, o mejor dicho, de la Navidad católica, el 25 de diciembre comenzará esa misma ofensiva invernal rusa, que tanto se teme en Washington. Comenzará inmediatamente en tres direcciones para atar las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El golpe principal será en Lutsk - Lviv y más abajo, hasta el corte total de Kyiv de su frontera occidental y los suministros de armas aliados. El presagio de la ofensiva será un apagón completo de Ucrania, de un solo golpe Putin apagará la luz, atacando con sus misiles las subestaciones transformadoras de alto voltaje responsables del flujo de electricidad de tres plantas de energía nuclear ucranianas que aún están en funcionamiento a los consumidores. oscuridad y caos). Cuando se enciendan las luces en una semana, los tanques rusos ya estarán en Lvov. Este será un regalo de Navidad de IM Putin para el tira y afloja de segunda clase del abuelo Joe. Seguro que arruinará esta Navidad. De un solo golpe, Putin apagará la luz sobre él, atacando con sus misiles las subestaciones transformadoras de alto voltaje responsables del flujo de electricidad desde tres centrales nucleares ucranianas que todavía están en funcionamiento hacia los consumidores (el sistema energético de Ucrania se ha desequilibrado tanto por los golpes anteriores que uno es suficiente para sumir a todo el país en la oscuridad y el caos). Cuando se enciendan las luces en una semana, los tanques rusos ya estarán en Lvov. 

Este será un regalo de Navidad de IM Putin para el tira y afloja de segunda clase del abuelo Joe. Seguro que arruinará esta Navidad. De un solo golpe, Putin apagará la luz sobre él, atacando con sus misiles las subestaciones transformadoras de alto voltaje responsables del flujo de electricidad desde tres centrales nucleares ucranianas que todavía están en funcionamiento hacia los consumidores (el sistema energético de Ucrania se ha desequilibrado tanto por los golpes anteriores que uno es suficiente para sumir a todo el país en la oscuridad y el caos). Cuando se enciendan las luces en una semana, los tanques rusos ya estarán en Lvov. Este será un regalo de Navidad de IM Putin para el tira y afloja de segunda clase del abuelo Joe. Seguro que arruinará esta Navidad. hundir a todo el país en la oscuridad y el caos). Cuando se enciendan las luces en una semana, los tanques rusos ya estarán en Lvov. Este será un regalo de Navidad de IM Putin para el tira y afloja de segunda clase del abuelo Joe. Seguro que arruinará esta Navidad. hundir a todo el país en la oscuridad y el caos). Cuando se enciendan las luces en una semana, los tanques rusos ya estarán en Lvov. Este será un regalo de Navidad de IM Putin para el tira y afloja de segunda clase del abuelo Joe. Seguro que arruinará esta Navidad.

Con esto, terminó el informe sobre la situación en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, todo lo demás, para la próxima vez. Con deseos de una pronta paz, su Sr. Z.


PD: Ni mucho menos los tanques llegarán en una semana Lviv si hay un apagón total, (opinión personal)


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Traslado de tanques rusos al frente.


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Ucrania tiene 60 días para ganar: “Cuando el suelo se congele los rusos atacarán y pondrán fin a la guerra”


Medios rusos afines al Kremlin citan a analistas militares occidentales para asegurar que, si Estados Unidos no interviene, Zelenski tiene perdida esta guerra




www.larazon.es


----------



## Don Luriio (29 Nov 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Siempre me resulta curioso la seguridad de quien niega la vida eterna.
> Yo siento a Dios y creo que resucitaré para estar con El… ahora, seguridad ninguna, intuición más bien



Cuentan que Don Luis Buñuel le preguntó a un cura; "Usted crees en Dios y yo en el misterio...¿qué diferencia hay?"


----------



## Impresionante (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Karma bueno (29 Nov 2022)

*Ucrania es solo una batalla de un guerra sistémica por el orden mundial*






Por Marcelo Ramírez.- La guerra que se está produciendo en Ucrania presenta características especiales que impactan sobre las concepciones previas hasta el momento. En primer lugar, Rusia ha adoptado una estrategia inicial “amistosa”, no presionando excesivamente sobre las tropas ucranianas y evitando golpear las infraestructuras que dañarían gravemente la vida de los civiles.
Esto ha contrastado enormemente con los ejemplos de guerra que hemos visto ser llevados a cabo por la OTAN y los EE. UU., guerras en las que la estrategia consistió en bombardeos de todo lo necesario para el sostenimiento de la vida, sea civil o militar.
La guerra es entendida entonces con su cara más brutal, simplemente haciendo el mayor daño posible a fin de quebrar cualquier voluntad de resistencia. Scott Ritter ha explicado en numerosas entrevistas que, en la guerra del Golfo, EE. UU. destruía las infraestructuras, se efectuaban bombardeos alfombra para eliminar todo lo que pudiera ser un obstáculo y luego avanzaban las tropas sin ningún tipo de reparo, eliminando todo lo que respirara. Explica Ritter, dando un ejemplo gráfico, si los soldados enemigos se escondían en trincheras, simplemente se los enterraba vivos mediante orugas, no había ningún interés en que se rindieran, simplemente se los eliminaba y así se avanzaba.
Rusia ha querido desafiar esta lógica bestial aplicando reglas más humanas a sus vecinos ucranianos. Las razones son múltiples, desde externas para mostrar al mundo que hay una diferencia entre ellos y los anglosajones hasta internas, teniendo en cuenta que la mayoría de las familias rusas tienen algún vínculo con Ucrania, ya sea familiar o amistoso. Aún los militares rusos mayores han compartido las mismas academias que los ucranianos en tiempos soviéticos y aún luego de la caída de la URSS, al menos hasta el 2014 y el golpe occidental.
La estrategia rusa chocó con la ucraniana auspiciada por la OTAN, que aplicó el terror sobre los prisioneros a los que torturaba hasta la muerte, así como su propia población que simpatizaba con los rusos por su ascendencia. La prensa corporativa global puso su granito de arena al tergiversar lo que sucedía, mostrando que los rusos eran ineficientes o débiles al no destruir Ucrania, mientras les atribuía matanzas que fueron escenografiadas. Nada novedoso si consideramos que en realidad eso mismo ya habían hecho en guerras anteriores.










Ucrania es solo una batalla de un guerra sistémica por el orden mundial







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## INE (29 Nov 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No tengo ni idea ni yo ni nadie
> 
> Pero si se una cosa: El alma no existe
> 
> Cuando te mueres todo termina, todo, no hay nada más allá, nada



No tiene ni idea y sin embargo se permite afirmar tajantemente que el alma no existe 

Lo que sí existe es el ignore.

До свидания.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Pero no comprende de que eso en un mito creado por la literatura de esa época? no existe el amor al prójimo como principio universal, la gente dice amarlo o no lo mismo que dice creer en tal dios o no, para no buscarse problemas con sus vecinos.



Al que vino a enunciar el "trata a los demas como te gustaria que te trataran a ti" lo crucificaron...
Seguramente pensaban lo mismo que tu.


----------



## NS 4 (29 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Imaginaros, es mucho imaginar pero bueno, que estáis hasta las narices de barro en una trinchera durante 2 semanas, esperando como loco la rotación y a ser posible volver a ver la familia.
> 
> Os dan la rotación y un permiso para ir a ver la familia y lo que veis es una casa sin calefacción, electricidad y agua ¿Eso no os haría preguntar por que lucháis? Sin una retaguardia amistosa y confortable, todo el país es un frente y no hay rotaciones que valgan.
> 
> Lo siento por los ucranianos pero eso se van a encontrar, hasta llegar confundir su hogar con el frente.



Tuvieron 8 años para corregir el horror sobre sus compatriotas del este...


----------



## NS 4 (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Son progres..de los tuyos...te has revolcado con ellos hasta hace bien poco...no se me olvida como defendias a las peli moradas...lo has olvidado ya? Viejo sin polla!


----------



## Impresionante (29 Nov 2022)

. La ONU confirma la autenticidad de las imágenes de soldados rusos ejecutados y exige una investigación "independiente y detallada" - Diario16


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Mira es sencillo, tu ya estuviste muerto...
> piensa en ti mismo 10 años antes de nacer...
> Tenias frio? tenias calor? Estabas feliz o triste? Extrañabas algo?
> Eso es la muerte. Volver al lugar que estabas antes de nacer...
> Volver a ser uno con el universo...la conciencia individual para muchas religiones y pensadores es "un castigo" y en cierto sentido tienen razón...



la muerte es un instante eterno


----------



## radium (29 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> . La ONU confirma la autenticidad de las imágenes de soldados rusos ejecutados y exige una investigación "independiente y detallada" - Diario16



La ONU tiene que dar imagen de independiente, y de no estar bajo el control del G7 y el mundo anglosajón. De lo contrario Rusia, brasil, india, china la abandonarán para crear otro organismo análogo.


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bueno, puede que me excediera pero son mayoría católica, he vivido 11 años en Keszthely junto al Balaton. Cierto es que hay mucho evangelista y de otras religiones pero vamos lo que más hay son catolicos.













Religion in Hungary (2011 census)
Catholic Church (37.1%)
Greek Catholicism (1.8%)
Calvinism (11.6%)
Lutheranism (2.2%)
Other religions (1.9%)
Non-religious (16.7%)
Atheists (1.5%)
Undeclared (27.2%)


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Los rusos no tienen ninguna prisa por terminar¿Por qué? Porque están acabando con los recursos humanos
de los ucranianos y los recursos económicos de Europa /EEUU sin hacer demasiado esfuerzo, así es como es.
Al igual que las moscas van directas hacia las luces, ucranianos y patrocinadores occidentales acuden prestos
hacia las zonas bien de la picadora artillería, en el este de Ucrania. La patética e ilusa "Operación Barbarroja II"
está condenada desde el principio y lo que te rondaré.... Así, poquito a poco, mucha paciencia y buena letra.
que acudan las moscas...


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, cagamandurrias, que das unos vaivenes que pareces un regional de los de antes...
> 
> No dice el manual del buen comunista que el hombre es bueno por naturaleza...y que es el malvado capital el que le corrompe???



a ver déjese de poses d e ideólogo y desinfecte su pc que me ha pegado el trancazo so cabrito


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Al que vino a enunciar el "trata a los demas como te gustaria que te trataran a ti" lo crucificaron...
> Seguramente pensaban lo mismo que tu.



la regla de oro ética en el cristianismo se expresó con "amarás a tu prójimo como a ti mismo" Marcos 12, 28b-34 pero es una constante en muchas religiones y filosofías desde tiempos remotos. el testimonio más antiguo que se conserva es en un texto egipcio de la XII dinastía , datado de 1970-1640 a. C :
"haz por aquel que puede hacer por ti, de modo que le induzcas a obrar igual" 



 
(historia del campesino elocuente)


----------



## Praktica (29 Nov 2022)

*Autoridades locales del oeste de Ucrania: el apagón podría durar semanas*


https://topwar.ru/205887-mestnye-vlasti-na-zapade-ukrainy-bljekaut-mozhet-prodlitsja-neskolko-nedel.html


Hoy, 08:27
tr dee

En el *oeste de Ucrania se están produciendo cortes de electricidad de emergencia en varias ciudades y pueblos. *El día anterior, sin ningún aviso de las autoridades locales, se cortó la electricidad en varios distritos de Rivne, incluido el barrio central. *El transporte eléctrico se detuvo, los cajeros automáticos, los centros comerciales y varios negocios dejaron de funcionar.*

Una situación similar se da en Ivano-Frankivsk. El protegido del régimen de Kiev en la ciudad, Ruslan Martsynkiv, dijo que* los cortes de electricidad en la ciudad podrían ser permanentes.* Según el "alcalde", que hizo un llamamiento a los habitantes de Ivano-Frankivsk, "el apagón puede durar varias semanas".

Según Martsinkiv, "los ciudadanos deben prepararse para lo peor". La infraestructura eléctrica del oeste de Ucrania está siendo la más castigada.

Anteriormente, l*as autoridades locales de Ivano-Frankivsk instaron a "buscar una cabaña (una casa)" en el pueblo, ya que no prometen el suministro permanente de calefacción y agua a los edificios de apartamentos durante el invierno.*

Marcinkiv describe ahora la situación con más detalle. Señala que *no se puede suministrar agua por encima del segundo o tercer piso en los edificios de apartamentos debido a la falta de energía. Se ha decidido abrir bocas de incendio en la ciudad. Allí se podrá sacar agua.*

En *Mykolayiv*, el gobernador Kim dijo que *no habrá suministro de agua centralizado en la ciudad durante al menos varias semanas.

En este contexto, las autoridades ucranianas afirman que los países occidentales están dispuestos a "ayudar a reconstruir las destrozadas infraestructuras energéticas del país", sin precisar que no se hace por los civiles, sino para garantizar el transporte estable de cargas militares por ferrocarril y el funcionamiento de las empresas de la industria militar. Son estas instalaciones las que el régimen de Kiev intenta abastecer de electricidad en primer lugar. *


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Creo que hablar contigo es perder el tiempo, sinceramente...



Sé que no puedes comprender lo que te digo, es exceso para una mente LIBEGAL... es lo que te digo siempre, vosotros sois SIMPLES y sobre todo amais la ESTUPIDIZACIÓN y si nadie os RIE la gracia o en su defecto os muestra un muro sobre el que romper la cabeza, no sabeis muy bien de qué va el asunto que tratais... soy consciente, por eso CONSIDERO el LIBEGALISMO la ciencia de los ESTUPIDOS o de los SINVERGUENZAS o como vender motos sin ruedas, ni motor, ni chasis, ni siquiera moto en realidad...

Cuantos Malcolm X ha vuelto a haber en EE.UU. ¡¿no te parece curioso?!, mira que estamos con las revueltas de la gente de color contra el Trumpismo y ¿líderes?... pero vamos digamos que algún Martin Luter King por lo menos... ¿¿¿o es que en EE.UU. ya no hay problemas con la gente de color???... como es entonces que hay más gente encerrada que nunca y la mayoría son de minorías en las que la gente de color se lleva nuevamente la palma y... y... y... sin embargo no ha vuelto a haber un verdadero LIDER de color... OBAMA, jajajajajaaa...

Navalny es un PRINGAO y como tal le tratan en Rusia... no le des más vueltas... y tiene suerte, mucha suerte, porque de lo contrario y si fuese realmente un problema no iba a estar en la cárcel, eso tenlo por seguro...

Un estado de derecho es un lugar donde a cambio de unos derechos, los que fuesen, se te IMPONEN unas obligaciones, las que fuesen... la libertad en esencia es navegar en ese campo de juego. El resto TONTAAAAAAAAASSSSSS.... en esencia el régimen en EE.UU. y Rusia es el mismo, la diferencia mayormente es la renta per capita general... en esencia Arabia Saudí es el mismo régimen, pero tú pregunta a un Saudí si querría vivir con las reglas del Tio Sam y su renta per capita o si prefiere su país, incluso a una saudí...

Al final es muy sencillo... RENTA, RENTA, RENTA... qué le importa a un ciudadano: su renta... en realidad su NIVEL DE VIDA más que nada...

La libertad la tienes en todas partes por igual SI EL NIVEL DE VIDA lo sostiene... da igual Cuba, que Argentina, que Venezuela, que Rusia o Suecia... la PROBABLE diferencia, notable de hecho es SI DADO el régimen se puede disfrutar o no de ese nivel de vida... por ejemplo, delincuencia mediante no es muy probable que vivir en Venezuela o Mexico sea igual de confortable que en España o Francia, ya no digamos Suiza, por poner otro caso... pero por cuestión de SEGURIDAD CIUDADANA...

Y mira tú... ahí está el reverso de la moneda... el mismo estado que no acepta a Malcolm X o Navalny te da un estado POLICIAL que permite te sientas más o menos seguro...

Tengo muchos conocidos que han ido a Cuba, aunque ya no muy recientemente.... ¿sabes de lo que más hablan todos?; de la pobreza que hay, cierto, pero SOBRE TODO, ANTE TODO Y POR ENCIMA DE TODO, de la SEGURIDAD, de que por allí puedes andar muy tranquilo siempre...

No te lo crees... una conocida cubana para más señas, que tenía un puesto medio decente en Cuba se vino a España, por temas de salud de su hija, que padecía un cáncer, COMO NO, por lo de la salud universal y dado que creía que aquí iba a tener mejor asistencia que allí... allí trabajaba en un ministerio de secretaria, tenía contactos y vivía bastante bien; cuando se vino no encontraba trabajo, y lo que encontró era más o menos del tipo asistenta para todo en casas, RESULTADO: casi no le daba para vivir y menos mal que la casa era de un familiar gallego que se la dejaba a una renta ridícula, pero... NI PARA VIVIR... QUÉ CREES QUE HIZO... y eso tras haber venido para que su hija fuese tratada, pero ni siquiera la pudo traer, no le daba ni para comer... lo que más le confundía de España eran dos cosas, una el nivel de vida que se gastaba la gente en general, dados los salarios que se pagaban en general, ella claro no tenía acceso a crédito, ni apoyo familiar, con lo cual su renta era todo el montante que apuntalaba su nivel de vida y LO OTRO la INMORALIDAD imperante en general y en la televisión en particular, eso la tenía totalmente perdida, no quería que su hija tuviese que ver eso tal y como era, tenía CLARO y lo decía a los cuatro vientos que ESO EN CUBA NO SE PERMITIRÍA y no lo decía sólo con orgullo, lo advertía como AMENAZA, daba igual que muchos le hiciesemos ver el turismo sexual que manejaba el régimen cubano, eso lo entendía como fruto de la pobreza y TENÍA RAZÓN, pero incluso la peor puta de la isla, decía ella, tiene más moralidad que la gente de aquí...

Sabes lo que hablaba de LIBERTAD, pues nada... lo que hablaba era que no estaba segura de si ese mes llegaria al final, si comeria o no comería, si podía o no enviar algo siquiera, si no le subían la renta los familiares, que le estaban siempre dejando claro que no era para toda la vida y que LES DEBIA el favor... ella al final tenía que por semana echarles alguna mano en la limpieza de la casa y... vamos pagar de otras formas la renta que no tributaba con pasta... con todo y con ello...

La libertad en este mundo no es la coacción de nadie... la libertad en este mundo es LA CAPACIDAD que tú tienes para comprar tiempo para hacer lo que te plazca y como te plazca... y eso TIENE QUE VER CON LA RENTA... y por cierto y también con el clima meteorológico, que no es igual ser un indigente en Canarias, que ser un indigente en Moscú, aún cuando ambos tengan el mismo nivel de renta probablemente... y aquí un nuevo concepto para ti, el nivel de necesidad energética básica, algo sin lo cual no se podrían analizar acertadamente cual es el nivel de vida real con respeto de la renta de cada ciudadano, o el porqué en Cuba se puede vivir siendo indigente y en Berlín si no tienes una renta mínima alta te puedes pudrir... en fin....

Y ya sé que todo esto no lo entiendes... si lo entendieses o al menos fueses capaz de asimilar que no todo en la vida son CONCEPTOS trillados, pues ya NO SERIAS LIBEGAL y comprenderías lo absurdo de serlo... pero siendo LIBEGAL ciertamente es imposible que TENGAS SENTIDO COMÚN y por tanto todos esos conceptos entran dentro de lo que podríamos denominar "distorsión neuronal craneal del sujeto LIBEGAL", que de manera menos rimbombante llamaríamos simplemente estupidez o HIJOPUTISMO según el sujeto y sus intereres en cuanto a lo que su boca dice, pero su cerebro procesa....


----------



## Rothmans Racing (29 Nov 2022)

Así funciona el 'ejército norcoreano' de Pablo Iglesias en internet: "Él señala y las redes muerden"


"Vosotros sois lo más eficaz, sois lo más importante que tenemos, y esto lo reconocen nuestros propios adversarios, que cuando se ataca a Podemos hay decenas, cientos, miles...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Bien... Ya sabemos que Eusebio de Cesarea no inventó el 'buenismo',
sino que todo es una recopilación de anteriores tradiciones y saberes.
Pero, si pudiera ser ¿ por qué no llevan sus teologías a otro espacio
mas adecuado?
Se que las derivas mentales y el afán evangelizador les supera, pero
hagan el esfuerzo de reflexionar sobre su prójimo en este hilo... Gracias.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No tengo ni idea ni yo ni nadie
> 
> Pero si se una cosa: El alma no existe
> 
> Cuando te mueres todo termina, todo, no hay nada más allá, nada



_Solo sigues existiendo en el recuerdo de quienes te querían, amaban u odiaban._


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Solo sigues existiendo en el recuerdo de quienes te querían, amaban u odiaban._



y estos tb mueren... luego desapareces para siempre...

no somos tan importantes. Disfrutemos de la vida....


----------



## Impresionante (29 Nov 2022)

radium dijo:


> La ONU tiene que dar imagen de independiente, y de no estar bajo el control del G7 y el mundo anglosajón. De lo contrario Rusia, brasil, india, china la abandonarán para crear otro organismo análogo.



Cierto, aunque creo que la ONU ya está totalmente devaluada


----------



## MagicPep (29 Nov 2022)

*Kiev pide a la OTAN producir más armas y la ONU advierte de la crítica situación al sur*



> El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, *Dimitro Kuleba*, ha hecho un llamamiento a los países miembros de la OTAN para que impulsen su producción de armas, asegurando que si los Estados se quedan sin ellas *no podrán ganar la guerra a Rusia*. "*Mientras peleamos las batallas de hoy, tenemos que pensar cómo pelearemos las batallas de mañana*", ha aseverado el titular de la diplomacia ucraniana, afirmando que no será posible ganar en el campo de batalla a largo plazo sin invertir en fabricar más armas, según ha afirmado en una entrevista con el diario 'Político'.



Guerra Ucrania Rusia | Kiev pide a la OTAN producir más armas y la ONU advierte de la crítica situación al sur

No han entrado en la OTAN y ya estan dando ordenes jajaja

pero lo de las "batallas del mañana" jajaja pero va a ver mas??


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Rumores interesados y la tensión del frente


La retirada rusa de Jersón ha consolidado al río Dniéper como frontera temporal en una parte importante del frente sur y se ha convertido en la barrera fundamental que separa a las dos partes en co…




slavyangrad.es











Rumores interesados y la tensión del frente


29/11/2022


La retirada rusa de Jersón ha consolidado al río Dniéper como frontera temporal en una parte importante del frente sur y se ha convertido en la barrera fundamental que separa a las dos partes en conflicto. Sin embargo, la constante insistencia ucraniana en anunciar sus próximas ofensivas ante una percibida debilidad rusa hace esperar nuevos movimientos. Pese a no haber logrado aún romper las defensas rusas y republicanas en la RPL desde el pasado septiembre ni haber tratado realmente de forzar el Dniéper en la zona de Jersón, se abren ahora nuevos lugares en los que la ofensiva es posible. En su afán por mostrar confianza en una victoria segura, Ucrania anuncia constantemente movimientos de ataque, en parte reales y en parte simples provocaciones, como la idea anunciada esta semana de dar los pasos necesarios para encontrarse, ya en enero, en posición del asalto final sobre Crimea, una fantasía que pretende hacer creer que Rusia no defenderá siquiera una península en la que la población mostró su voluntad de levantarse para abandonar definitivamente Ucrania.

Frente a aventuras poco realistas y que precisarían de apoyo directo de sus socios extranjeros para destruir, por ejemplo, la flota del mar Negro, otras direcciones sí son posibles. Una de ellas es el frente de Zaporozhie, que desde el colapso del frente de Járkov y la retirada rusa de Jersón, aún no se ha reactivado realmente. Es ahí donde las tropas rusas parecen esperar movimientos ofensivos, en parte debido a las facilidades que ofrece el terreno, al este del Dniéper, sin una barrera natural que separe a las partes. La dirección a Melitopol es, ahora mismo, la más vulnerable y es ahí donde las tropas rusas construyen su línea de defensa.

Sin embargo, no es Melitopol sino Energodar el lugar que ha sido repetidamente mencionado estos días en todo tipo de rumores, información y desinformación. Existe la constancia de que el Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica negocia con Rusia y Ucrania una salida para garantizar la seguridad de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, situada en la localidad de Energodar, bajo control ruso desde marzo. Los rumores de entrega de la central a Ucrania o a una organización internacional -el OIEA o Naciones Unidas- se han repetido en varias ocasiones, pero han aumentado recientemente desde el reinicio de los bombardeos ucranianos contra la central. Esa es la estrategia ucraniana con respecto a la central: utilizar los bombardeos para obligar a Rusia a tomar “decisiones difíciles” o permanecer bajo el creciente peligro de un incidente nuclear en su territorio. A lo largo de los últimos días, incluso el director de Energoatom, la empresa nacional ucraniana, ha llegado a afirmar que Rusia lleva semanas preparando su retirada. Para dar un tono más actual a la especulación, Petro Kotin añadió que previamente tratan de “robar todo lo que puedan”. La barra libre para acusar a Rusia de todo tipo de crímenes continúa.

Los rumores, que se producen en un momento de incertidumbre para la población de los territorios defendidos por Rusia, han hecho reaccionar al Kremlin, que al contrario que en el caso de Jersón, han querido desmentir que existan tales planes. “No hace falta buscar signos que no existen y no pueden existir”, afirmó el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, que insistió en que no es posible la entrega de la central a Ucrania. Tras la retirada de Jersón, las palabras del Kremlin pueden no ser excesivamente convincentes para la población de la zona. Sin embargo, después de meses de bombardeos ucranianos contra la central, Rusia difícilmente podría explicar la lógica de entregar las infraestructuras a Ucrania para poder utilizarla a su antojo. Ayer, canales de Telegram especulaban incluso con una retirada de la ciudad de Energodar, no solo de la central nuclear, un paso difícilmente justificable y que no puede compararse con la situación en Jersón, cuyo suministro estaba minado por la dificultad de cruce del río Dniéper.

Rusia insiste también en la intención ucraniana de asaltar la central para tratar de tomar el control de unas infraestructuras importantes ahora mismo, en plena crisis energética causada por los bombardeos rusos. Sin embargo, para ello, las tropas ucranianas deberían forzar el Dniéper desde Nikopol, una operación que habría de realizarse con grupos de fuerzas especiales y que las tropas rusas deberían ser capaces de impedir. Una operación mucho menos factible que un avance por tierra, siguiendo la misma táctica que ya utilizaran en Járkov, para tratar de romper el frente al sur de Zaporizhie, amenazando así Melitopol y haciendo más factible una operación anfibia contra Energodar.

Por el momento, la situación en el frente sur continúa estable, en parte debido a las dificultades que supone el clima de otoño, pero también a causa del reagrupamiento de tropas que ambos bandos están realizando en previsión de nuevas acciones, sean ofensivas o defensivas. El momento de _impasse_ en el frente hace surgir todo tipo de acusaciones y rumores. Por el momento, ni Rusia ha tratado de probar las defensas ucranianas al sur de Zaporozhie, aunque fuera únicamente para impedir avances ucranianos, ni Ucrania ha lanzado una ofensiva en esta zona, posiblemente la más previsible teniendo en cuenta las condiciones actuales. Sin grandes posibilidades de lograr una tregua a corto plazo, es de esperar que la tranquilidad en este frente no sea perpetua, de ahí la tensión que hace surgir todo tipo de rumores, algunos posiblemente reales y otros, simples maniobras para causar el nerviosismo de la población.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la SMO durante la noche del 28 al 29 de noviembre de 2022

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Lomakivka y Maritsa en la región de Bryansk, hiriendo a un civil.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon las acumulaciones de personal del ejército ucraniano en Senkivka, región de Chernihiv, así como en Seredina-Budy, Novovladymyrovka y Rozhkovychi, región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas operaron sobre objetivos en Strelechya, Staritsa, Ogurtsovo, Budarky, Chugunovka y Ambarnoye.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las tropas rusas atacaron posiciones de las AFU en Kupiansk, Tabayivka, Krakhmalne, Berestove, Makiivka, Torskoye, Yampolovka y Bohovka.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones de formaciones ucranianas en Bakhmut, Kurdyumivka, Bakhmutskyy, Sporny y Serebryanka.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron las instalaciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las afueras occidentales de Marinka, Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka y Vodyane.

Las formaciones ucranianas, por su parte, bombardearon Donetsk, Kashtanove, Kvashyno y Maiorsk.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Novomikhailovka, Ugledar, Novoukrainka, Prechistivka y Neskuchne.

▪ Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron varios ataques con misiles contra objetivos de las AFU en Dnipropetrovsk. Se produjeron al menos cuatro explosiones en la ciudad.

Al mismo tiempo, fueron atacadas las posiciones enemigas en Sinelnikovo, Nikopol y la comuna de Marganets.

▪ Las tropas rusas dispararon contra las acumulaciones de personal del ejército ucraniano en Kherson.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 28 de noviembre de 2022*

Región de Kharkiv:

▪ El enemigo está retirando personal y equipos en los distritos de Volchansk y Kharkiv que limitan con la región de Belgorod. En las ciudades de la región, las autoridades ucranianas están llevando a cabo actividades de movilización.

Dirección de Starobelsk:

▪ No hay cambios significativos en el frente. En el sector de Kupyan, el enemigo hizo otro intento de avanzar hacia Kuzemivka, pero se vio sometido al fuego de la artillería y se retiró a sus posiciones originales.

▪ En el sector de Liman, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a intentar avanzar hacia Ploshchanka, pero el ataque fue rechazado por los militares rusos.

Soledar dirección:

▪ Continúan los combates encarnizados en los suburbios de Bakhmut (Artemivsk). El enemigo sufre grandes pérdidas de personal.

▪ Al sur de Bakhmut, las fuerzas rusas han liberado Ozeryanivka, Zelenopolye y Andreevka. Desarrollando la ofensiva, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se acercaron a Kurdyumovka y Klescheyevka.

▪ La 53ª brigada y la 71ª brigada de las AFU intentaron contraatacar cerca de Opytne, ocupando el edificio Novaya Posta del asentamiento, pero los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner lograron rechazar el ataque.

▪ El mando del ejército ucraniano está planeando otro intento de contraataque, en el que participarán fuerzas que llegan desde la dirección de Kherson.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Las AFU volvieron a bombardear Svatovo, dañando varios edificios civiles de la ciudad.

Donetsk dirección:

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas siguieron bombardeando la aglomeración de Donetsk: Gorlovka, Zaitsevo, Yakovlevka y Donetsk fueron alcanzados, con civiles muertos.

Dnepropetrovsk región:

▪ A última hora de la tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron ataques con misiles contra instalaciones de las AFU en Dnipropetrovsk, con varias explosiones en la ciudad.

Las posiciones enemigas cerca de Nikopol, Marganets, Chernohryhorivka, así como Sinelnikovo, donde se encuentra un importante nudo ferroviario, fueron alcanzadas.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron objetivos en Kherson, Dudchany, Kazatskiy y Tokarevka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

¿Salsa conspiranoica? 
Parece ser que la publicación alemana 'Die Welt', aparentemente, había anunciado la muerte de Zelensky
en un "ataque con cohetes el 29 de noviembre", y luego, como suele ocurrir, lo retiró como "fallo técnico".


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Un UAV de reconocimiento polaco aterrizó en Bielorrusia

Un vehículo aéreo no tripulado equipado con una cámara de imagen térmica, una cámara de buena resolución y una batería de mayor capacidad fue aterrizado a 12 km de la frontera con Polonia por militares bielorrusos.

Al parecer, filmó importantes infraestructuras bielorrusas, incluidas instalaciones militares.

Visualmente, el UAV es similar a la gama producida por la empresa polaca WB Electronics.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Los "vehículos todoterreno" de las AFU no eran tan todoterreno ya que se empantanaban en el barro.

*Los aullidos de fondo y el estúpido simbolismo de la parte superior - porque el vídeo es "del otro lado", lo siento









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Mentores del Frente Ucraniano en el Pentágono. SIG-Ucrania ha tomado el relevo del Departamento de Estado de EE.UU.

"El Grupo de Integración Senior-Ucrania (SIG-Ucrania) fue creado en abril de 2022 en el Pentágono. La tarea de SIG-Ucrania es proporcionar asistencia militar rápida a Ucrania sin la aprobación del Departamento de Estado, organizar la entrega de armas, hacer pedidos a las fábricas de defensa, reponer los arsenales y coordinar la cooperación con la OTAN.

1. La iniciadora del SIG-Ucrania y su copresidente es la subsecretaria de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Kathleen Hicks. En el Pentágono durante casi 30 años. La carrera despegó con Obama. A cargo del presupuesto de defensa (800.000 millones de dólares para 2022).

2. Jefe de Finanzas (Contralor) del Pentágono, Michael McCord (dos semanas después del inicio de la operación especial rusa en Ucrania, exigió asignar 5.000 millones de dólares a Kiev para armamento). Lobbyista de los intereses de las corporaciones MIC.

3. El viceministro William Laplante (encargado de las adquisiciones). Anteriormente, Presidente y Director General de Draper Laboratories (NPO, Massachusetts): desarrollo de municiones para la OMC, ingeniería biomédica, defensa química y biológica. Laplante es supervisor de costes, la prioridad es acelerar las entregas de armas a Ucrania.

4. Teniente General retirado Terry Wolff - coordinador de suministros. Sirvió en las Fuerzas Armadas, en el Estado Mayor Conjunto, en el Departamento de Estado y en el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional. Wolff es el principal enlace con los socios en el extranjero sobre los arsenales de armas en Europa y su traslado a Ucrania. Evalúa lo que hay que enviar a Kiev, presiona a los europeos. Lleva a Kiev datos de la inteligencia militar estadounidense. Coordina el envío de instructores y mercenarios a las AFU.

5. Subsecretario de Defensa Colin Kahl. Trabajó bajo el mandato de Obama como Subsecretario de Defensa para Oriente Medio. Participante en las negociaciones del acuerdo nuclear con Irán. Impulsar las órdenes militares para Ucrania.

6. Teniente General James Mingus, Director de Operaciones del Estado Mayor Conjunto. Representa al Jefe Adjunto del Estado Mayor Conjunto, el almirante Christopher Grady.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> *Kiev pide a la OTAN producir más armas y la ONU advierte de la crítica situación al sur*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Les prometieron cobertura, que iban a estar detrás y todo lo demás,
así que es justo - pero pacato - que exijan lo prometido, después
de haberles metido... 
Demasiado románticos.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

*Los generadores eléctricos han dejado a Ucrania sin combustible*

_"La demanda de combustible en el país ha aumentado un 35% y ha sido necesario agilizar la logística", afirma Alexander Melnychuk, director de marketing de BRSM Nafta._

En esta situación influyen los siguientes aspectos:
▪ La crisis del gasóleo en Europa, por el embargo al petróleo ruso;
▪ Paralización de las entregas de combustible por mar;
▪ Problema de logística interna.

_"No hay suficientes petroleros; sin el mar y el ferrocarril no podemos hacer frente. Hasta que no se solucionen las cosas en la frontera, en los pasos fronterizos, viviremos constantemente en una confusión permanente. No tenemos reservas", añadió Melnychuk._









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en la dirección de Donbas y Limansk - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo acciones de asalto en las direcciones de Artemivsk, Avdiyivka y Liman, mientras que en las direcciones de Zaporizhzhya, Kherson y Kupyansk están llevando a cabo acciones defensivas.
▪ El Estado Mayor no mencionó las aldeas de Andreevka, Ozaryanivka y Zelenopolye, que han tomado el control de Rusia.
▪ Hubo combates cerca de Novoselovskyy y Bilohivka en la LNR.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo nueve ataques con misiles y 13 ataques aéreos y realizaron más de 50 rondas de fuego MLRS sobre las AFU.
▪ Un ataque con misiles alcanzó una empresa en Dnipropetrovsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

El pub Kharats, donde se negaron a servir a un militar uniformado t.me/NeoficialniyBeZsonoV/20159, fue sometido a una inspección por parte del PPS y el Rosgvardia ayer t.me/Z_BOEV_LIST_Z/9707?single, pero aún no hay información exacta sobre las consecuencias que sufrirá la figura.
Merece la pena recordar la historia de la estación de servicio de Crimea en la que se negaron a prestar servicio a los militares rusos, tras lo cual se descubrió rápidamente que la estación de servicio funcionaba de forma ilegal, lo que llevó a la demolición de la estación y a la detención de un funcionario corrupto al que los propietarios habían pagado dinero para que hiciera la vista gorda.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Dado8 (29 Nov 2022)

Los bebelejias chinos tienen visita.

Vehículos blindados se dirigen a Shanghai para repeler las protestas anti covid.



p.d. así es como nos llamaban en España a los que no nos hemos vacunado.


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

"La compra de bombarderos nucleares como el F-35, nuevos sistemas de tanques
y drones armados está disparando los precios de las acciones y las ganancias 
de los principales fabricantes de armas",

  Todavía se ilusionan que van a ir contra Rusia con F-35.
Pacatos por doquier...


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El pub Kharats, donde se negaron a servir a un militar uniformado t.me/NeoficialniyBeZsonoV/20159, fue sometido a una inspección por parte del PPS y el Rosgvardia ayer t.me/Z_BOEV_LIST_Z/9707?single, pero aún no hay información exacta sobre las consecuencias que sufrirá la figura.
> Merece la pena recordar la historia de la estación de servicio de Crimea en la que se negaron a prestar servicio a los militares rusos, tras lo cual se descubrió rápidamente que la estación de servicio funcionaba de forma ilegal, lo que llevó a la demolición de la estación y a la detención de un funcionario corrupto al que los propietarios habían pagado dinero para que hiciera la vista gorda.
> 
> 
> ...



Hablando de pacatos, acá un atontao premium...


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> 1,6 millones de personas ya muy mayores o con comorbilidades que moriran en poco tiempo igualmente ... Alargar su vida a consta de robar años a la del resto no es un buen negocio.



Eso mismo pensaron los nazis cuando implementaron su Programa Aktion T4. La vida ajena como negocio...y luego soy yo el que no aprecio el amor al prójimo.


----------



## latiendo (29 Nov 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El alma no existe porque no existe Di-s .
> El clapham te lo explicaria pero sigue cabron con el Foro porque habeis ninguneado la memoria de Panuk , pero te lo explicara Ayn Rand



¿Ayn Rand? ¿En serio?

Estimado Clapham, consideraré momentáneamente la única existencia de tu universo materialista como animal de compañía. Así que en lo relativo a la existencia o no de un alma que trasciende a esta vida te planteo la siguiente cuestión:

Si tu universo materialista que siempre ha existido ha demostrado que es capaz de producir un determinado resultado, esto es: tu consciencia ¿Qué te hace pensar que no es capaz de volver a hacerlo?

De hecho, tu consciencia ha estado en muchos cuerpos distintos. Ya estaba ahí en alguna parte cuando eras un feto, un niño de 5 años, ahora, y también lo estará en ese viejo tembloroso con Alzheimer, eso sí, más pa yá que pa cá, permíteme en el caso del viejillo esta licencia transcendental.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Además de 3 ya hemos bajado a 1,6.
> Al final será como con el stalinicidio.... O con el estudio aquel del imperial college que calculaba medio millón de muertos en España y nos costó tres meses encerrados como animales....



A ver, 3 millones son de un estudio conjunto de una universidad china y otra de USA, 1,6 es de Blomberg. No manipulemos.


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sé que no puedes comprender lo que te digo, es exceso para una mente LIBEGAL... es lo que te digo siempre, vosotros sois SIMPLES y sobre todo amais la ESTUPIDIZACIÓN y si nadie os RIE la gracia o en su defecto os muestra un muro sobre el que romper la cabeza, no sabeis muy bien de qué va el asunto que tratais... soy consciente, por eso CONSIDERO el LIBEGALISMO la ciencia de los ESTUPIDOS o de los SINVERGUENZAS o como vender motos sin ruedas, ni motor, ni chasis, ni siquiera moto en realidad...
> 
> Cuantos Malcolm X ha vuelto a haber en EE.UU. ¡¿no te parece curioso?!, mira que estamos con las revueltas de la gente de color contra el Trumpismo y ¿líderes?... pero vamos digamos que algún Martin Luter King por lo menos... ¿¿¿o es que en EE.UU. ya no hay problemas con la gente de color???... como es entonces que hay más gente encerrada que nunca y la mayoría son de minorías en las que la gente de color se lleva nuevamente la palma y... y... y... sin embargo no ha vuelto a haber un verdadero LIDER de color... OBAMA, jajajajajaaa...
> 
> ...



Se puede decir más alto, per no más claro. En la sociedad que tanto adoran los libeggales, la libertad te la da el dinero... más los enchufes, contactos y relaciones. Nadie ata a los perros con longaniza, en ninguna parte se hace. Esa cubana lo pudo comprobar de primera mano; en su país al menos era alguien, pero al ir a un país en teoría muchos más rico... resulta que estaba peor que en su Cuba natal.

Por eso me resulta curioso ver a personajes como Slavoj Zizek decir que "es preferible que Ucrania sea una colonia de Occidente en vez de otra del imperialismo ruso". ¿En base a qué, Slavoj? ¿Acaso les iría mejor dentro de la UE y la OTAN?


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

ahora mismo en Madrid 3º con sensación térmica de 0º


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Nov 2022)

Creo que el ejército ucraniano debería ir pensando en pedir botas de pesca, tal como esta el terreno y sus trincheras.


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Crónica de un chaval ruso en Kiev:


_*He caminado por Kiev durante el fin de semana. La mayor impresión son las casas antiguas en Windy Mountains, 
si viviste en Kiev sabes de lo que estoy hablando. Los ancianos en los patios cocinan sobre ladrillos. Es difícil 
de ver. Supongo que deberían tener gasolina, pero bueno... Los niños frente a nuestros ojos calentaban fideos
instantáneos para comer en un bol de aluminio. Los jóvenes han cambiado por completo a la entrega de alimentos, 
no están seguros de cómo la cocinan, pero entregan pizza, aunque hay que esperar 3 horas.


Los supermercados son algo aleatorios. En el mismo barrio (Obolon) vas a Fora - parece que hay de todo 
y no mucha gente, pero en un Silpo a 300 metros y no hay productos.


El principal problema ahora en Kiev es que no hay trabajo en el sector comercial y no lo habrá. Todo está cerrado,
pero los jóvenes ricos aún no se van, porque apareció toda una industria de saqueo de los fondos occidentales.
Algunas asociaciones de voluntarios, ayudantes de algunos batallones, etc. Por cierto, cuesta creerlo, pero los 
almacenes de las ex MaryKey, Avon, Procter & Gamble, Caterpillar, etc. ahora son alquilados por algunos fondos 
de ayuda humanitaria. Cantidades ridículamente enormes de dinero involucradas allí.


¿Sabes lo que más enfurece a los habitantes de Kiev? Esta gente camuflada, la mitad con armas. Hay cientos 
de miles de ellos en Kiev. El frente a 700 km de distancia, pero en uno de cada dos autos en Kiev hay un paleto
con una ametralladora. Ni una sola planta está funcionando en el país, todo se ha ido abajo. Pero estos cadáveres 
de 130 kilos con enormes barrigas camufladas y con armas están por todas partes.
*_
*Nuestra impresión: el país está muerto, esto es una especie de agonía militarista. Abismo por delante.*


t.me/denatofication/4351


----------



## amcxxl (29 Nov 2022)

Según el cuartel general de DPR Def, las tropas republicanas liberaron el asentamiento de Pershe Travnya.
La captura de #Andreyevka ya fue reportada ayer y está confirmada.



Pidgorodne comenzará. Aunque la densidad urbana impide un avance significativo en esta zona, el objetivo debe ser el control de fuego de la ruta septentrional, para forzar la retirada, al menos parcial, de las fuerzas ucranianas de Bajmut.

Lo que se puede esperar es que las fuerzas del ejército ruso y la RPD continúen hacia el oeste para continuar el lento pero grande movimiento envolvente alrededor de Bakhmut. Durante los últimos dos meses se tomó el abastecimiento sur hacia la ciudad y actualmente quedan dos rutas de abastecimiento para completar el cerco

Vital para ganar la batalla por la ciudad:
1. El movimiento más inmediato será tomar las posiciones al este del canal de agua, que servirán como punto de partida para tomar la ruta de suministro occidental, así como para aumentar la zona de seguridad de las tropas alrededor de la ruta de suministro del sur.
2. Después de esto, las tropas rusas lanzarán un asalto a la localidad de Ivanivske/Ivanivske para cortar la ruta de suministro occidental. También se espera que aumente la presión sobre el sur con al menos una incautación parcial de Opytne.
3. Al mismo tiempo, un asalto a la ciudad de


European countries between January and October increased imports of Russian LNG by 42% compared to the same period in 2021. According to the Financial Times, the volume of LNG supplied from Russia in the first 10 months of 2022 amounted to a record 17.8 billion cubic meters.


----------



## Dado8 (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Se puede decir más alto, per no más claro. En la sociedad que tanto adoran los libeggales, la libertad te la da el dinero... más los enchufes, contactos y relaciones. Nadie ata a los perros con longaniza, en ninguna parte se hace. Esa cubana lo pudo comprobar de primera mano; en su país al menos era alguien, pero al ir a un país en teoría muchos más rico... resulta que estaba peor que en su Cuba natal.
> 
> Por eso me resulta curioso ver a personajes como Slavoj Zizek decir que "es preferible que Ucrania sea una colonia de Occidente en vez de otra del imperialismo ruso". ¿En base a qué, Slavoj? ¿Acaso les iría mejor dentro de la UE y la OTAN?



Pero chico, tienes los supermercados llenos, eso sí, ves la mayoría de carros de la compra y tienen solo macarrones, galletas de mil sabores, salsa de tomate y cervezas esas de 20 céntimos (pis). Seguro que si miras en el bolso de la mujer que empuja el carro tiene pastillas (soma) para dar y regalar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los "vehículos todoterreno" de las AFU no eran tan todoterreno ya que se empantanaban en el barro.
> 
> *Los aullidos de fondo y el estúpido simbolismo de la parte superior - porque el vídeo es "del otro lado", lo siento
> 
> ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ahora mismo en Madrid 3º con sensación térmica de 0º



Aquí en la costa del Maresme 14


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

Para los que dudan si lo de China es una revolución de colorines, ni lo disimulan los colorineros:


----------



## Dado8 (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## ciruiostar (29 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


>



Esas células cancerígenas vienen de Hong Kong de eso no cabe duda, hace rato que los chinos han debido imponer mano de hierro en esa cala de viejos piratas para civilizar a los salvajes anglosodomitas del lugar.


----------



## Dado8 (29 Nov 2022)

Puede que Bakhmut sea liberada en poco tiempo, los ukros no tienen suficiente carne de cañón.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Esas células cancerígenas vienen de Hong Kong de eso no cabe duda, hace rato que los chinos han debido imponer mano de hierro en esa cala de viejos piratas para civilizar a los salvajes anglosodomitas del lugar.



HK es para China como si Long Island fuese una provincia de Corea del Norte.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Salsa conspiranoica?
> Parece ser que la publicación alemana 'Die Welt', aparentemente, había anunciado la muerte de Zelensky
> en un "ataque con cohetes el 29 de noviembre", y luego, como suele ocurrir, lo retiró como "fallo técnico".



el otro dia puse una foto con la futura lapida de marmol negro ahi creo que venia la fecha de su muelte


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Crónica de un chaval ruso en Kiev:
> 
> 
> _*He caminado por Kiev durante el fin de semana. La mayor impresión son las casas antiguas en Windy Mountains,
> ...



Ucrania está deshecha, y no sólo por misiles y los geranios, sino también porque el país está parado del todo. Para colmo, con todos esos grupos armados por las calles haciendo sus negocietes y chanchullos al más puro estilo de la ex-Yugoslavia de los 90.


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Se puede decir más alto, per no más claro. En la sociedad que tanto adoran los libeggales, la libertad te la da el dinero... más los enchufes, contactos y relaciones. Nadie ata a los perros con longaniza, en ninguna parte se hace. Esa cubana lo pudo comprobar de primera mano; en su país al menos era alguien, pero al ir a un país en teoría muchos más rico... resulta que estaba peor que en su Cuba natal.
> 
> Por eso me resulta curioso ver a personajes como Slavoj Zizek decir que "es preferible que Ucrania sea una colonia de Occidente en vez de otra del imperialismo ruso". ¿En base a qué, Slavoj? ¿Acaso les iría mejor dentro de la UE y la OTAN?



El tal Slavoj seguro que estúpido no es, siendo libegal seguro pues es... 

Deberíamos tener en consideración que no todo libegal que habre la boca es gilipollas, es más incluso podría decirse que muchos de estos personajes son en realidad gente inteligente, pero unos AUTENTICOS HIJOS LA GRAN PUTA Y SINVERGUENZAS REDOMADOS... eso sí, la mayoría de los LIBEGALES son simples asnos estupidizados porque simplemente su mente no da para más, ni siquiera es que nadie les haya comido el cerebro, no tienen más...

Pero pasa en todo lugar... esa cubana por poner un caso es seguro que vivía bastante mejor que la mayoría de los cubanos, tanto ella como diversos familiares que tenía me lo confirmaron, simplemente tenía un puesto para un cargo de cierto nivel del régimen, lo cual conllevaba un tipo de remuneración y disponibilidad de renta que el resto ni en sueños podría imaginar... para ella y para gente como ella el REGIMEN CUBANO es lo más mejor o al menos es algo que les permite vivir realmente bastante bien, ella simplemente vino a España como el que va a la Clinica Mayo en EE.UU.; eso sí para ir allí no te sirve ir con un puto trabajillo, cosa que aquí sí te vale, pero bueno eso es otra historia...

Y para Slavoj pues... más de lo mismo...

Si el tal Slavoj te dijese que lo mejor para sí mismo es que occidente esté en Ucrania, le llamarían hijo la gran puta, dado que sólo pensaría en sí mismo, pero como lo vende como una bendición para LOS DEMAS, pues es un PENSADOR que tiene IDEOLOGIA... EN FIN, soplapolleces...

Fuera de idealismos transnochados a Ucrania le iría mejor con Rusia, no porque Rusia tenga mejores perspectivas que Europa en cuanto a economía, que también en gran medida dada nuestra mierdeeconomía desde hace ya más de 20 años... simplemente por su condición económica y productiva es más fácil que los Ucranianos desarrollen una economía emergente y potente dentro de Rusia y compartiendo tracciones que con Europa donde no deja de ser una economía con mano de obra barata y productora MAYORMENTE de algunos insumos de importancia transcendental, con lo cual será penetrada y abducida para que quienes en Europa importan y mandan y con ello no se vean perjudicados o mejor aún se vean beneficiados... es el motivo en cierto sentido que da inicio en gran medida a todo esto que está pasando, uno de ellos, GAZPROM quería parte de la distribución del gas a Europa y con ello Rusia estaba dispuesta a dejar participar a los europeos en la generación, pero esto era COMPARTIR y EUROPA específicamente Alemania quería POSEER e INYECTAR en un proyecto que fuese CAPITALIZADO en su mayoría por los teutones y DONDE ELLOS fuesen simplemente los beneficiados máximos y sin que hubiese ningún tipo de contrapoder, y CLARO Rusia es una economía inmensa, con una amplia población y que si empieza a crecer en Renta a la vuelta de la esquina acaba siendo la cabeza de Europa y por tanto Alemania dejaría de organizar y dar órdenes, cosa parecida aconteció con Turquía y eso que estos ni de lejos se asemejaban a los Rusos en potencialidades económicas, pero LOS SUPERABAN en potencialidades demográficas y en un tiempo no muy largo acabarían siendo la mayoría e imponiendo a Europa sus designios.... entender estas cosas es entender porqué a Ucrania le iría mejor con los rusos que con Europa... ahora bien, hablo de la mayoría de los Ucranianos, cosa aparte es ALGUNOS Ucranianos que se verían ampliamente beneficiados...

Al final TODO son intereses...

Merkel y su Alemania son con mucho los mayores y más amplios culpables de todo lo que está pasando... ni el Tio Sam, ni Rusia, ni Ucrania... y poco o nada le van por detrás Francia o Inglaterra... y por encima de todos la OTAN que es un conglomerado de VIVIDORES que amparados en las limitaciones de Alemania y media Europa viven del cuento y de generar todo tipo de estupideces, acabando como un POLITBURO de militares que en el fondo son los que más o menos de una u otra forma acaban disponiendo la agenda general...

Bien los caló a todos Trump:

- "Si Alemania quiere la OTAN que la pague..."

Y tenía toda la razón, rápidamente se iban a acabar todas las subnormalidades del Stoltemberg y demás, porque no hay suficiente pasta en Europa para sostener a todo ese emporio de BURROCRACIA sin sentido... y mucho menos sostener el entramado MILITAR, que ese depende EXCLUSIVAMENTE de lo que haga el Tio Sam y su ejército...


----------



## Dado8 (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## frangelico (29 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El tal Slavoj seguro que estúpido no es, siendo libegal seguro pues es...
> 
> Deberíamos tener en consideración que no todo libegal que habre la boca es gilipollas, es más incluso podría decirse que muchos de estos personajes son en realidad gente inteligente, pero unos AUTENTICOS HIJOS LA GRAN PUTA Y SINVERGUENZAS REDOMADOS... eso sí, la mayoría de los LIBEGALES son simples asnos estupidizados porque simplemente su mente no da para más, ni siquiera es que nadie les haya comido el cerebro, no tienen más...
> 
> ...



Nos han convencido de que los europeos necesitamos la OTAN. Que en los ultimos 30 años se ha dedicado a destruir y coaccionar a países petroleros probablemente con la intención de elevar los precios y hacer viable el fracking, o a liarla en Afganistán para tapar a los chinos un punto estratégico de su comercio terrestre. Luego nos dicen que es la garante de "un orden basado en reglas "(omitiendo que las reglas las escriben ellos y se modifican al gusto) y del "libre comercio" (no de energía, no eligiendo moneda, no por Asia Central).


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Los grandes de la industria alemana de cháchara mientras su economía se suicida
para complacer la agenda anti-Rusia y la Ley de Reducción de la Inflación de EE. UU.

Puede ser que ya estén preparando la maleta...



*Organismo de control de la industria alemana: Alemania en riesgo de éxodo masivo de la industria*

*Una de cada cuatro empresas alemanas está considerando trasladar la producción a otros países 
en medio de la crisis energética, dijo Tanja Gönner, directora ejecutiva de la Federación de Industrias
Alemanas (BDI), al medio de noticias Die Welt am Sonntag. *

*“Los altos precios de la energía y el debilitamiento de la economía están afectando a la economía
alemana con toda su fuerza y suponen una gran carga para nuestras empresas en comparación 
con otros lugares internacionales. El modelo de negocios alemán está bajo una enorme presión…
Una de cada cuatro empresas alemanas está pensando en trasladar la producción al extranjero”,*


----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sé que no puedes comprender lo que te digo, es exceso para una mente LIBEGAL... es lo que te digo siempre, vosotros sois SIMPLES y sobre todo amais la ESTUPIDIZACIÓN y si nadie os RIE la gracia o en su defecto os muestra un muro sobre el que romper la cabeza, no sabeis muy bien de qué va el asunto que tratais... soy consciente, por eso CONSIDERO el LIBEGALISMO la ciencia de los ESTUPIDOS o de los SINVERGUENZAS o como vender motos sin ruedas, ni motor, ni chasis, ni siquiera moto en realidad...
> 
> Cuantos Malcolm X ha vuelto a haber en EE.UU. ¡¿no te parece curioso?!, mira que estamos con las revueltas de la gente de color contra el Trumpismo y ¿líderes?... pero vamos digamos que algún Martin Luter King por lo menos... ¿¿¿o es que en EE.UU. ya no hay problemas con la gente de color???... como es entonces que hay más gente encerrada que nunca y la mayoría son de minorías en las que la gente de color se lleva nuevamente la palma y... y... y... sin embargo no ha vuelto a haber un verdadero LIDER de color... OBAMA, jajajajajaaa...
> 
> ...



A ver, pedazo memo (porque no hay otra forma)
En Cuba NO HAY UN CONSENSO SOCIAL sobre ese "estado", por lo que eso de "estado de derecho" en Cuba es una memez, así como en cualquier dictadura, que deberías repasar el diccionario, a ver lo que significa, ya puestos

Qué han escogido los cubanos? como se demuestra que han elegido esa forma de gobierno?
En un estado "de derecho", tú has escogido tu forma de gobierno, has delegado y se producen normas como consecuencia de ello, si estas no te gustan (ya que tampoco permanecen inmoviles), puedes hacer fuerza para cambiarlo.- Eso, en Cuba, no lo puedes hacer, simplemente, así como tampoco en Rusia (o de una manera muuuuy difícil)

Eso, NO ES UN ESTADO DE DERECHO, punto.

Lo de la "seguridad" ya me mata, resulta que como el niño no se siente "seguro" (parece una feminista, tanto que se queja) se tiene que joder todo el resto. Joder, alguna vez,. aunque sea una, haréis algo con responsabilidad? haréis algo por vosotros mismos? por qué lo tenemos que hacer los demás?

Suena repetido, pero es que, le vendría de puta madre unas vacaciones en Cuba, pero no de esas de hotelito y playa, donde no se ve la realidad de la isla, no, viviendo como un local y pasandose el día "resolviendo" lo que va a comer el mismo, y así día tras día, año tras año....


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que el ejército ucraniano debería ir pensando en pedir botas de pesca, tal como esta el terreno y sus trincheras.



¿Botas de goma con climas tan fríos????... si generases algo de sudor y sin que exista transpiración, no sería tanto como congelarse internamente???... no estoy yo muy puesto, pero mi impresión sería algo que tuviese capacidad mínima pero la que fuese de transpirar, de lo contrario la lógica, al menos la mía, indicaría que en cuanto el frío aumentase, esa humedad pasaría a ser hielo o casi y por tanto estarías muy mal protegido, pero... no soy experto, pero la humedad aquí es algo tremendo y como no la tengas SIEMPRE en cuenta te puedes quedar frito en cualquier circunstancia aún cuando vayas con cien prendas de ropa...


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


>



Para abreviar: basura...


----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por eso me resulta curioso ver a personajes como Slavoj Zizek decir que "es preferible que Ucrania sea una colonia de Occidente en vez de otra del imperialismo ruso". ¿En base a qué, Slavoj? ¿Acaso les iría mejor dentro de la UE y la OTAN?



Pero si les fue de puta pena durante décadas....ay madre....


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Aquí en la costa del Maresme 14



estas faenando o pirateas


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ver, pedazo memo (porque no hay otra forma)
> En Cuba NO HAY UN CONSENSO SOCIAL sobre ese "estado", por lo que eso de "estado de derecho" en Cuba es una memez, así como en cualquier dictadura, que deberías repasar el diccionario, a ver lo que significa, ya puestos
> 
> Qué han escogido los cubanos? como se demuestra que han elegido esa forma de gobierno?
> ...



A ver nené... yo te recomendé visitar el MONTE y darnos a todos una lección de CAPACIDAD de ir por la vida TU SOLITO... yo vivo cerca y a mi alrededor ya te digo que NO HAY, ni va a HABER fuerzas del orden y demás... y cuando el BUENO DEL RAMBO GALLEGO empezó a pulular por allí, pues nadie se puso a gemir, pero CUIDADO nadie tampoco se puso a decir TUS PAYASADAS sober AUTODEFENSA y tu capacidad para la AUTOPROTECCIÓN... así que no me cuentes TUS INFULAS DE NIÑO LLORÓN...

En cuanto a la SOPLAPOLLEZ, otra más de que en Cuba no hay una legislación y obligación de cumplirla, pues como que... tú mismo, pero allí no tienes huevos a decirlo... no te hode... y créeme en Chile con Pinochet igual.. y la Argentina de Videla igual...

Que a ti no te gusta... pues mira, CON DOS COHONES te vas allí y les haces cambiar de régimen o nos demuestras a los demás lo INDEPENDIENTE que eres tú y LO MUY MACHOTE... 

MADURA, ya te lo dije alguna vez... eres un PRINGAO LLORON, que incapaz de hacer frente a la verdad la quiere RETORCER y nos culpas a los otros de tus INCAPACIDADES...

En cuanto a lo de la gente cubana, PORQUE no pruebas tú tus IDEAS y te vas allí a demostrar lo que vale un LIBEGAL... 

Yo allí no me quiero y si estuviese allí intentaría subsistir como pudiese, pero desde luego NO CON TUS GILIPOLLECES... 

No me des a mi el coñazo con su tipo de gobierno, ve allí y dado que eres tan GRANDE para dar CONSEJOS, APLÍCATELOS y demuestranos que al igual que el tal Navalny tu... eres un pringao...

La gente como tú sois gentuza, unos INUTILES IRREDUCTIBLES, unos imbéciles integrales, que MIENTRAS aconsejan al resto son INCAPACES DE HACER frente a sus limitaciones... ese eres tú.... y digo limitaciones tanto intelectuales como físicas, que es lo peor... enano mental y mermado físicamente DANDO lecciones...

Ya te lo expliqué querido EL, mucho dogma, POCA práctica es lo vuestro... dime de lo que alardeas, te diré de lo que careces, se suele comentar...

¿Soy yo cubano o soy yo el que engendró el régimen del 78????... voy yo por ahí diciendo que soy el Navalny del pueblo y... no seas memo...

LEE LO QUE TE DIGO y no hagas interpretación libre... y menos dogma y MAIS TRABALLAR.... quieres cambiar algo, sé el Che o Navalny o Puigdemont y deja de DAR DOGMA...


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero si les fue de puta pena durante décadas....ay madre....



Tuvieron treinta años para estabilizarse, que no culpen al vecino por ello.

En la UE no les va a ir mejor, que se desengañen. Siempre serán europeos de segunda a ojos de los del Oeste.


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver nené... yo te recomendé visitar el MONTE y darnos a todos una lección de CAPACIDAD de ir por la vida TU SOLITO... yo vivo cerca y a mi alrededor ya te digo que NO HAY, ni va a HABER fuerzas del orden y demás... y cuando el BUENO DEL RAMBO GALLEGO empezó a pulular por allí, pues nadie se puso a gemir, pero CUIDADO nadie tampoco se puso a decir TUS PAYASADAS sober AUTODEFENSA y tu capacidad para la AUTOPROTECCIÓN... así que no me cuentes TUS INFULAS DE NIÑO LLORÓN...
> 
> En cuanto a la SOPLAPOLLEZ, otra más de que en Cuba no hay una legislación y obligación de cumplirla, pues como que... tú mismo, pero allí no tienes huevos a decirlo... no te hode... y créeme en Chile con Pinochet igual.. y la Argentina de Videla igual...
> 
> ...



cuando estallan los conflictos y problemáticas varias del profundo gallego ni metiendo un ejército OTAN lo solucionas


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## sonotone (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En general coincido, pero no en la atribución de 'multiplicidad' del Ser. Todo comienza desde 'uno'. Dios es el Ser primigéneo anterior al Tiempo, por tanto a la misma Creación. Es el único Ser real y verdadero, de ahí la espresión: 'Yo soy el que soy', dada a Moisés cuando requirió a aquel que le hablaba desde la zarza ardiendo al preguntarle '¿y de quien digo que vengo en su nombre a hablarles?'. Yo soy fue la respuesta. No 'nosotros somos'. Y sí, existen textos en el Antiguo Testamento que utilizan tal expresión, como en el Génesis 'Y ha querido el hombre ser como uno de nosotros conocedor del bien y del mal'. Pero esto no niega la unidad e indivisibilidad de Dios, solo que existen otros que participan de Su reino y pueden pronunciarse.



Desde la perspectiva cristiana, en realidad, lo Uno y lo Múltiple están armonizados (Trinidad), así que no hay contradicción. Todo funciona de acuerdo a un Orden. Esto se defendió durante siglos en los Concilios, pues todas las herejías (incluida los mahometanos) de una forma u otra siempre suponían la negación de esa pluralidad intrínseca del Orden/Uno. De ahí que yo ponga el acento en la pluralidad.

Ahora bien, quizá haya que reconocer diferentes grados de militancia cristiana. Porque hay cristianos que vemos que no existe ni ha existido jamás tal Orden (la Humanidad no existe como Sujeto político. La "Aldea Global" es una quimera), pero no por ello estamos dispuestos a militar en el paganismo materialista de progres y "libegales" globalistas. El motivo es puramente político, es decir, práctico: sabemos bien que las sociedades solo pueden sobrevivir si disponen de una RELIGION RACIONAL, frente a las religiones irracionales como el Islam o el Progresismo, diseñadas para fragmentar e implosionar sociedades.

Por eso aquí milito en la posición de, por ejemplo, Cervantes (ahí muchos otros ejemplos históricos), que probablemente fuera ateo (lea el Quijote si tiene dudas), pero luchaba contra el irracionalismo turco y el protestante. No se si me entiende. No es lo mismo ver las cosas como las ven los propagandistas o teólogos, y como la ven los ingenieros, médicos o los militares, que operan desde el terreno. La perspectiva de Cervantes (o la de Platón), es la de un cristianismo "militar".

Y ambos, militares y teólogos, son necesarios.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> HK es para China como si Long Island fuese una provincia de Corea del Norte.



HK es mejor que China (mainland) en todo.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



bueno ya tuvieron una "Revolucion de color" en 1989 que acabo con un monton de soldados chinos muertos en los enfrentamientos con los terroristas pagados por USA, lo que aqui se vendio como la "masacre de Tiananmen" que ni siquiera ocurrio en Tianamen

espero que se elimine a todos los elementos sediciosos sin ningun miramiento, hay que tirar a matar

agente de la CIA encontrado, agente de la CIA liquidado, este deberia ser la maxima en todo oais que quiera ser soberano y decente


----------



## eltonelero (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



siendo justos, aunque EEUU ponga sus CIA granitos de arena en China, la revu de colorin de China se la ha ganado a pulso la propia China, joder que son 3 añitos con el puto covi. Una cosa es estar bajo un gobierno mas o menos dictatorial y otro que te tengan cada año la mitad del tiempo encerrado en casas o en fabricas


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ver, pedazo memo (porque no hay otra forma)
> En Cuba NO HAY UN CONSENSO SOCIAL sobre ese "estado", por lo que eso de "estado de derecho" en Cuba es una memez, así como en cualquier dictadura, que deberías repasar el diccionario, a ver lo que significa, ya puestos
> 
> Qué han escogido los cubanos? como se demuestra que han elegido esa forma de gobierno?
> ...



En Enero de 1789, Lord Chelmsford, gobernador de Natal dirigió un ultimatúm a Cestwayo, rey de Zululand en los siguientes términos: Zululand no respetaba los procedimientos de justicia civilizados establecidos en el Imperio Británico respecto al derecho penal y al matrimonio. Cestwayo respondió que si el nunca se habia entrometido en el derecho británico, porque ellos se inmiscuian en el suyo. 
Chelmsford lo consideró una afrenta, (que era lo que pretendia el ultimatúm) e invadió Zululand, pero no tuvo en cuenta el arrojo de los zulues que aniquilaron a la mitad de la fuerza invasora.
Como dijo Snake Plisken: "Cuanto mas cambian las cosas, mas siguen igual".


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



El Glorioso Ejército Chino está dispuesto, otra vez, a hacer con sus ciudadanos lo que no se atrevió con la octogenaria Pelosi.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Glorioso Ejército Chino está dispuesto, otra vez, a hacer con sus ciudadanos lo que no se atrevió con la octogenaria Pelosi.



Argumento demagógico donde los haya, para llegar al general, hay que empezar por sus soldados. USA nunca tuvo planes para matar a Hitler.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuando estallan los conflictos y problemáticas varias del profundo gallego ni metiendo un ejército OTAN lo solucionas



Demasiada literatura y... 

Los gallegos jamás nos enfrentariamos a un "estado opresor y opulento" que nos viniese con un ejército, ni en la ciudad, ni en la aldea profunda como la que vivo... es cuestión de IDIOSINCRASIA... somos muy nuestros y cuando alguien nos viene vender algo, pues... si, pero no...

Otra cosa es que entre vecinos haya una defensa muy profunda de las lindes y los límites, que eso tiene su miga... o que un FULANO venga a tocar los huevos...

Ahora no vas ver tu a muchos gallegos haciendo frente a la Guardia Civil...

El Rambo Gallego era de Cordoba por cierto... jajajajaajajajaaaa... y si mal no recuerdo hijo de Guardia Civil...


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En Enero de 1789, Lord Chelmsford, gobernador de Natal dirigió un ultimatúm a Cestwayo, rey de Zululand en los siguientes términos: Zululand no respetaba los procedimientos de justicia civilizados establecidos en el Imperio Británico respecto al derecho penal y al matrimonio. Cestwayo respondió que si el nunca se habia entrometido en el derecho británico, porque ellos se inmiscuian en el suyo.
> Chelmsford lo consideró una afrenta, (que era lo que pretendia el ultimatúm) e invadió Zululand, pero no tuvo en cuenta el arrojo de los zulues que aniquilaron a la mitad de la fuerza invasora.
> Como dijo Snake Plisken: "Cuanto mas cambian las cosas, mas siguen igual".



Los liberales confunden libertad con libertinaje. Pretenden imponer sus dogmas y mantras a todos los demás, sin pararse a pensar en si realmente los quieren o no. En Qatar estamos viendo algunos ejemplos.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> siendo justos, aunque EEUU ponga sus CIA granitos de arena en China, la revu de colorin de China se la ha ganado a pulso la propia China, joder que son 3 añitos con el puto covi. Una cosa es estar bajo un gobierno mas o menos dictatorial y otro que te tengan cada año la mitad del tiempo encerrado en casas o en fabricas



Otro que no se entera:
China Risks 1.6 Million Deaths in Virus ‘Tsunami’ If Covid Zero Is Abandoned: Study


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Lego. (29 Nov 2022)

Entro, veo que hay doce páginas nuevas desde que lo dejé anoche y pienso "otia! ,¿otra oleada de misiles contra centrales eléctricas y trenes ucranianos? ¿Habrá emepzado la ofensiva rusa sobre Bakhmut? ¿La ucraniana a por Mariupol?

Ah, no. Es sobre metafísica, Cuba y China. Igual que ayer: scroll scroll scroll scroll

Yo a veces también alimento offtopics, incluso meto alguno de vez en cuando pero ¿no os estáis pasando un poco?


----------



## Yomateix (29 Nov 2022)

Al menos ya reconocen que llevan preparando esto desde 2014 y que la guerra oficialmente ha comenzado ahora (aunque no se llame guerra, si no operación especial). Ahora ya solo falta reconocer que asesinaban a Rusos durante estos años en el Donbas (desde el bando bando, el Ucraniano, esos nazis que ya se ha demostrado por activa y por pasiva que si existian y que incluso había varios batallones formados por estos) como sale en algún documental, pero que no les importaban porque eran Rusos y lo que interesaba era hacer negocios con Ucrania, o al menos a EEUU que es quien ha organizado todo durante estos últimos años.

*"LA GUERRA COMENZÓ EN 2014". *El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha reafirmado el compromiso de la Alianza con Ucrania y ha asegurado que mantendrá su apoyo "sin precedentes". Así lo ha explicado ante la prensa en Bucarest, donde la OTAN celebra una reunión de ministros de Exteriores. "*La guerra no comenzó en febrero de este año, la guerra comenzó en la primavera de 2014. Y desde entonces, la OTAN ha implementado el mayor refuerzo*, la mayor adaptación de nuestra Alianza desde el final de la Guerra Fría, con más presencia en la parte oriental"


----------



## eltonelero (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Otro que no se entera:
> China Risks 1.6 Million Deaths in Virus ‘Tsunami’ If Covid Zero Is Abandoned: Study



Aun suponiendo que fuera cierto, (vamos a creernos el coronatimo) sería proporcionalmente incluso menos que las muertes que tuvo cualquier pais europeo y aqui estamos.


----------



## eljusticiero (29 Nov 2022)

*ATAQUE MASIVO RUSO CON MISILES EN PROGRESO, ALERTA EN TODAS LAS REGIONES DE UCRANIA*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> estas faenando o pirateas



Siempre pirata


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> siendo justos, aunque EEUU ponga sus CIA granitos de arena en China, la revu de colorin de China se la ha ganado a pulso la propia China, joder que son 3 añitos con el puto covi. Una cosa es estar bajo un gobierno mas o menos dictatorial y otro que te tengan cada año la mitad del tiempo encerrado en casas o en fabricas



eso parece más una troleada china tipo humor amarillo para ganar tiempo vaya ustec a saber para que, por cierto me pareció ver al chino cudeiro en uno de los vidios


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ATAQUE MASIVO RUSO CON MISILES EN PROGRESO, ALERTA EN TODAS LAS REGIONES DE UCRANIA*



Deben estar llegando ya!!!


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ATAQUE MASIVO RUSO CON MISILES EN PROGRESO, ALERTA EN TODAS LAS REGIONES DE UCRANIA*



Leí en TG que los ataques aéreos rusos consisten en dos fases. En la primera Kalibran los objetivos, luego los AA ucras se activan para derribar los misiles, y ahí viene una segunda oleada ruski pero de misiles anti AA a por las defensas ucras.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

Sobre Petróleo y Granos (artículo extenso):

*Estrecho de la libertad: cómo afectará a la Federación Rusa el cierre del Bósforo para barcos sin seguro P&I*

¿Y por qué Turquía cree que el suministro de grano ruso no se verá afectado por esto


La decisión de Turquía de prohibir el paso de barcos por el Bósforo sin seguro P&I puede complicar el suministro de alimentos : las empresas especializadas no se arriesgarán y cooperarán con cualquier transportista de la Federación Rusa. Tales temores en una entrevista con Izvestia se expresaron en la Unión de Granos de Rusia (RGU). Ankara tiene la intención de introducir una nueva ley el 1 de diciembre. Más del 95% de la flota mundial de petroleros de P&I está asegurada por Gran Bretaña , que dejará de trabajar con barcos que transporten petróleo ruso a partir del 5 de diciembre. El Consejo Empresarial Ruso-Turco sugiere que Ankara puede crear una nueva compañía de seguros que no dependa de las sanciones occidentales. El parlamento turco aseguró a Izvestia:el país definitivamente no tomará decisiones en detrimento del comercio con Rusia .

*Daño tangencial*
Desde el 1 de diciembre, Turquía cierra el paso por el Bósforo de barcos sin seguro P&I . La prohibición afectará principalmente a los petroleros, escribe Bloomberg , citando una circular del Ministerio de Transporte de Turquía. Los transportistas deberán proporcionar una carta de su compañía de seguros que indique que la cobertura de P&I está disponible para el vuelo y la carga en particular. Este término significa "protección e indemnización del seguro", estipula la responsabilidad frente a terceros. Lo proporciona un club especial de P&I.
Dicho seguro proporciona cobertura para riesgos perpetuos que las empresas tradicionales no quieren asegurar. Por ejemplo, daños causados a la carga durante el tránsito, "riesgos de guerra" y peligros ambientales como derrames de petróleo y contaminación.



El Reino Unido es líder en seguros de P&I : el reino proporciona el 60% de la cobertura mundial. El grupo internacional P&I Clubs tiene su sede en Londres y ofrece seguros para el 95 % de la flota mundial de petroleros. A partir del 5 de diciembre, todas las compañías de seguros del Reino Unido tendrán prohibido celebrar contratos con barcos que transporten petróleo ruso . Al hacerlo, el Ministerio de Finanzas del Reino, de hecho, impedirá que los operadores de la Federación Rusa accedan al mercado de seguros más grande del mundo: Lloyd's. A partir del 5 de febrero de 2023, está previsto que la prohibición se amplíe para incluir productos derivados del petróleo de la Federación Rusa.


Esta medida no debería afectar a los alimentos , sin embargo, como aclaró el presidente de la RGU, Arkady Zlochevsky, a Izvestia, esto puede dificultar aún más que cualquier transportista de la Federación Rusa obtenga un seguro . Lo que finalmente afectará el costo de los bienes.
- Las empresas rusas todavía tienen seguro , - explicó el jefe de la RGU. - Pero se volvieron más caros y hubo problemas con la celebración de contratos . Si Turquía establece que solo ciertos tipos de seguros pueden pasar por el Bósforo, esto aumentará en gran medida el daño para todas las empresas rusas, incluso en el sector agrícola .
El seguro de transporte en la región del Mar Negro ya es caro. En abril, los aseguradores cobraron hasta el 10% del valor de la embarcación como activo como prima adicional por "riesgo de guerra". Estos precios aún pueden aumentar después de que Turquía tome una decisión sobre el Bósforo, concluyó Arkady Zlochevsky.

Las entregas de cereales de la Federación de Rusia pasan principalmente por los puertos de los mares Negro y Azov: Novorossiysk, Port-Kavkaz y Rostov-on-Don. Y a través del Bósforo y los Dardanelos, las exportaciones se dirigían a otros países: Egipto, Italia, Grecia y la propia Turquía. Novorossiysk se convirtió en el líder en envíos de exportación de granos y sus productos para la temporada 2021/22: se enviaron 14,7 millones de toneladas de granos. Port-Caucasus envió 9 millones de toneladas, el puerto de Rostov-on-Don - 3,9 millones de toneladas de productos.


Angie Setzer, cofundadora del grupo de consultoría agrícola Consus, cree que la decisión de Turquía reducirá el potencial de la Federación Rusa para enviar granos .

“Rusia siempre ha dicho que tales medidas limitan su capacidad para suministrar alimentos, y Occidente lo niega. Ahora será prueba de restricciones si las aseguradoras se niegan a dar cobertura a los cargadores rusos, explicó el experto a Izvestia.


Señaló que es poco probable que la ONU "permita que algo como esto permanezca durante mucho tiempo", ya que limitará las oportunidades de envío, aumentará los precios mundiales de los granos y dañará las negociaciones para extender el acuerdo de granos .
*Habrá otras formas*
El director del Consejo Empresarial Ruso-Turco (RTBC), Alexei Yegarmin, explicó a Izvestia que la innovación de Ankara crea un callejón sin salida: “Es poco probable que las organizaciones de la Federación Rusa puedan asegurar el transporte si la empresa principal [del Reino Unido] se comporta de manera hostil, y concesiones que permitirán asegurar esta carga después de todo.
-En lo único en lo que se puede llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo es en algunas soluciones de compromiso . Puede haber varios de ellos a la vez. En primer lugar, vemos que hay transacciones que no deberían ser, pero lo son. Y esto se debe a la superación formal de estos umbrales y restricciones que se observarán en el papel, pero en la realidad todo será mucho más sencillo ”, explicó el titular del consejo.
En segundo lugar, Turquía puede crear un nuevo grupo o compañía de seguros para esta situación . En tercer lugar, “algunos otros jugadores pueden ser admitidos al mercado de seguros con carácter de urgencia”, precisó Alexey Egarmin.

de Energía de Rusia, Nikolai Shulginov, dijo que Rusia podría tener su propia empresa para asegurar el transporte marítimo de petróleo , y el país también está explorando la posibilidad de cooperar con organizaciones de ese tipo de estados amigos.
- Los socios turcos, digan lo que digan, también están interesados en el trabajo de este canal , porque, de hecho, les proporciona ingresos serios y estables al tesoro. Y cómo superarán esto, lo descubriremos en un futuro próximo”, apuntó el director de la RTDS en una entrevista con Izvestia.


Esta no es la primera vez que Turquía utiliza el estrecho como herramienta política. En marzo, Ankara aprovechó la Convención de Montreux y prohibió el paso de buques de guerra por el Bósforo y los Dardanelos. Y el 7 de octubre, Turquía aumentó el pago por el paso a través del estrecho, y cinco veces a la vez. El Convenio de Montreux permite a las autoridades turcas aumentar las tarifas por el uso de faros, la evacuación de buques mercantes y la atención médica. Ankara explicó el aumento en el costo de la inflación y una disminución en el costo del oro. Según los medios turcos, los ingresos anuales de la república por el paso del estrecho aumentarán de 40 a 200 millones de dólares.


*Turquía y Rusia son buenos socios*
https://iz.ru/1427308/elnar-bainazarov/zlak-prepinaniia-kak-na-eksport-iz-rf-povliiaet-prodlenie-zernovoi-sdelki
En el parlamento turco, se confirmaron los planes de Izvestia para introducir P&I en materia de seguros. Sin embargo, aclararon: el objetivo no era aumentar la presión sobre la Federación Rusa .
— No creo que la decisión de Turquía de prohibir el paso sin seguro afecte a los barcos rusos. Puede haber algunas reglas especiales que Ankara introducirá para los barcos de la Federación Rusa. Esto, creo, tampoco afectará los suministros de alimentos rusos ”, dijo a Izvestia Ozturk Yilmaz, miembro del parlamento turco, jefe del Partido de la Innovación.
Según él, la prohibición tampoco afectará el comercio entre Rusia y Turquía: Ankara está tratando de mejorar las relaciones con Moscú y no le conviene crear obstáculos para esto.
- Creo que puede haber alguna preocupación por parte de la Federación Rusa. Pero si hay algún problema debido a la decisión, que debería entrar en vigor el 1 de diciembre, entonces Turquía también podría considerar otras opciones para que los barcos rusos faciliten su paso por el estrecho. Turquía y Rusia son buenos socios, cooperan en muchas áreas, por lo que no se dañarán mutuamente, especialmente en esta etapa, aseguró el parlamentario.

El autor del canal Turkish Agenda Telegram, Yashar Niyazbayev, señala que las nuevas restricciones no afectarán específicamente a los cereales, sino que se relacionan principalmente con la carga de petróleo.
https://iz.ru/1426994/mariia-shaipova/koloss-voprosa-chto-nuzhno-znat-o-zernovoi-sdelke
“Pero estoy seguro de que Moscú y Ankara intentarán encontrar una salida a esta situación y crear oportunidades alternativas”, aclara el experto a Izvestia.
La decisión de Turquía de introducir tales medidas, como aclara Bloomberg en referencia a un representante de las autoridades de la república, también está asociada con sanciones contra los transportistas petroleros rusos. La prohibición de seguros será un elemento clave en el plan del G7 para limitar el precio de las exportaciones de petróleo de Rusia, señala el Financial Times . Pero los países de la UE aún no pueden ponerse de acuerdo sobre el precio de la futura restricción: Alemania y Francia proponen mantener el techo en $60-70, mientras que Polonia insiste en $20.

Se introduce la prohibición de asegurar barcos con petróleo de la Federación Rusa a partir del 5 de diciembre, además de Londres, la UE y EE.UU. Japón y Australia también pueden unirse. Rusia ha declarado repetidamente que no venderá petróleo a ningún país que imponga un precio tope . El viceprimer ministro de la Federación Rusa, Alexander Novak, dijo el 1 de septiembre: la Federación Rusa no trabajará "en condiciones ajenas al mercado". India y China -los dos principales compradores de petróleo ruso- no han confirmado su voluntad de acordar el techo de precios del G7.


----------



## risto mejido (29 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ATAQUE MASIVO RUSO CON MISILES EN PROGRESO, ALERTA EN TODAS LAS REGIONES DE UCRANIA*



han llegado ya????


----------



## Cosmopolita (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Venga hombre, no publique su cagadita para contraprogramar, hasta hace bien poco a ustedes y al resto de la purria reaccionaria se les llenaba la boca con lso "60 millones de muertos de Stalin", una cifra inventada por el loco Solzhenitsyn, sumando la cifra de sus muertos inventados a los caidos frente a los nazis y a las bajas nazis mismas, después de todo, los caidos soviéticos lo eran por ser comunistas, asi que eran culpables de su propia muerte, y los pobres caidos nazis lo era por liberalos....de su vida miserable. A pesar de tal delirio de argumentación usted y el resto la iban proclamando a voz en grito.



No hablé de nada de lo ha expuesto Vd. en su post. Hablo de la manipulación estadística que permitió manipular la cifra de los muertos entre 1941-1945 que sufrió la sociedad soviética. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (29 Nov 2022)

Rusia libera Kurdiumovka durante la mañana.

Otro pasito más.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

*Ciudad letona decorada con 'esvásticas navideñas' para Nochevieja*



La pequeña ciudad letona de Lielvarde, a una hora en coche de Riga, se ha vestido para el Año Nuevo con adornos llenos de ugunskrusts. Este es un símbolo antiguo de la mitología letona, que tiene forma de esvástica.

https://iz.ru/1399609/evgeniia-chukalina/segodnia-v-latvii-prikhoditsia-borotsia-za-pravo-byt-russkimi
Según imágenes publicadas en las redes sociales, la ciudad se engalanó de colores blanco y rojo. El área con un árbol de Navidad hecho de cinta también está decorada con enormes símbolos de cruces cruzadas, que recuerdan mucho a una esvástica.




PD: Pueden usar los símbolos nazis, como nazis, no hay problema.









Угунскрустс (символ) — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org






*Caso judicial de esvásticas en Klaipeda terminado*
Publicado por el editor el 19/5/10 • Categorizado como Opinión • Imprimir esta publicación • ShareThis
El tribunal de la ciudad de Klaipeda ha absuelto a un grupo de entusiastas de la historia por utilizar carteles con esvásticas durante el desfile del Día de la Independencia el 16 de febrero en Klaipeda. El 18 de mayo, el tribunal decidió dar por terminado el caso administrativo contra los cuatro jóvenes porque las esvásticas utilizadas en los carteles eran fotografías de un hallazgo arqueológico en Lituania y, en un principio, la esvástica era el signo del sol.
“Estos no son símbolos nazis, sino símbolos valiosos de la cultura báltica. Los símbolos de nuestros antepasados, que fueron arrebatados, fabricados y mutilados por otras naciones. No es el fascismo, sino la arquitectura del universo lo que representan”, dijo Milvydas Jusakauskas, testigo del abogado defensor de Vilnius, según informó BNS después de la audiencia judicial.


----------



## Praktica (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los "vehículos todoterreno" de las AFU no eran tan todoterreno ya que se empantanaban en el barro.
> 
> *Los aullidos de fondo y el estúpido simbolismo de la parte superior - porque el vídeo es "del otro lado", lo siento
> 
> ...



*Se encontró una vulnerabilidad grave en los vehículos y la tecnología transferida a Ucrania, Himars incluidos *
2022-11-29 08:53








HIMARS доживают последние дни. Найдена уязвимость натовской техники на Украине


Найдена главная уязвимость натовской техники, которой страны Запада вооружили Украину. Оказалось, что она очень плохо переносит зимы. Эксперты полагают, что хвалёные HIMARS доживают свои последние дни. Дальше ВСУ придётся обходиться без них. С начала спецоперации Запад буквально завалил...




antimaydan.info




tr dee

*Se ha descubierto la principal vulnerabilidad de los equipos OTAN con los que los países occidentales han armado a Ucrania: no resisten al invierno del este. Los expertos creen que los Himars están viviendo sus últimos días.* Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tendrán que prescindir de ellos a partir de ahora.

Desde el inicio de la operación especial, Occidente ha inundado literalmente a Ucrania de armas, lo que ha permitido a las FAU resistir durante tanto tiempo e incluso llevar a cabo una contraofensiva. Sin embargo, la situación es ahora muy desfavorable para Kiev. Los expertos señalan que *el vulnerable equipamiento OTAN no está en absoluto preparado para los inviernos ucranianos.

Y no importa si será un invierno suave y severo con agua, barro, nieve y suelos helados. Todas las alternativas serán malas para los "regalos mortales" de EE.UU. y Europa.

Los vehículos se paralizan en el barro: se acumularán en "atascos", lo que creará excelentes objetivos para la artillería rusa. El problema en este caso no es sólo la capacidad de desplazamiento, sino también el combustible, ya que cuanto más duras son las condiciones de las pistas, mayor es el consumo de combustible. Ningún modelo occidental se adapta a escenarios como este.* Especialmente, los alemanes no aprenden.

Todo se complica también por el hecho de que los vehículos estadounidenses, franceses, británicos, alemanes o turcos llegan a Ucrania sin "ruedas de barro". *Al parecer, Occidente suponía la derrota de Rusia antes del invierno.

La maquinaria ucraniana que aguanta (la soviética) está adaptada a las bajas temperaturas, los inocentes occidentales tienen problemas con el combustible y los lubricantes. Son lubricantes especiales. 'Siéntese y espere al camión cisterna de Berlín', escribe Komosomolskaya Pravda.*

Los tan alabados Himars sobre ruedas sufren los mismos problemas En el barro o en la nieve están obligados a quedarse atascados. *Si en verano los HIMARS tardaban dos minutos en abandonar una posición de tiro antes de que llegara un ataque de represalia, en la nieve tardarán el triple. Los artilleros rusos tendrán tiempo suficiente para golpear a un enemigo que haya descubierto su posición con un ataque de punto a punto o de área

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

"Sólo un neumático pinchado": las AFU mostraron las consecuencias del impacto de un dron Lancet sobre un obús D-20 desde un ángulo 'convenie*


https://topwar.ru/205901-vsego-lish-spustilo-koleso-vsu-s-udobnogo-dlja-sebja-rakursa-pokazali-posledstvija-prileta-drona-lancet-po-gaubice-d-20.htmlnte


'
Hoy, 11:32
tr dee
*
Tras el inicio de la operación especial, se puso en marcha el suministro de drones kamikaze a las tropas rusas. Dada la falta de defensas aéreas en Ucrania y su incapacidad para combatir eficazmente los objetivos pequeños, los drones de ataque comenzaron a golpear objetivos tanto en la línea del frente como en la retaguardia del enemigo sin muchos obstáculos. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas intentan encubrir su impotencia en la lucha contra los drones kamikazes con historias inventadas sobre el supuesto mal funcionamiento de los UAV rusos.

Uno de los vídeos muestra un obús ucraniano D-20, que 'supuestamente' no recibió ningún daño crítico* como resultado de la incursión de Lancet.

Sólo un neumático pinchado. Todo el mundo está vivo, cambia las ruedas y [el obús] funcionará. No nos causaron mucho daño, según un militar de las AFU que contó las consecuencias de la llegada de la Lanceta.

*Se puede ver claramente la parte de la culata del arma echando humo y al propio militante haciendo fotos de los daños. También es destacable el ángulo limitado de la foto, que no fue elegido al azar, y que tiene como objetivo ocultar los verdaderos daños causados al D-20 por el dron.* 



_transcripcion del video:
Star Primus
hace 1 hora
Sí, las ruedas, el armazón, el cañón, la carcasa de la recámara. Es lo que hay que cambiar, ¡si está casi nuevo!

Un trozo de armadura doblada no es rival para las derrotas de la Lancet. El Lancet es capaz de producir una cabeza de guerra con elementos de alto explosivo ya preparados. Incluso en los artefactos explosivos de fabricación casera, se fijan pernos y tuercas en lugar de un trozo de barra de refuerzo. Pero la rueda sorprendió. Parece que hay inserciones en las monturas de las armas, en caso de pinchazo.

Tenemos que revisar el arma. Los soportes del visor son una basura, sin ellos es una pieza de hierro. Se debería haber mostrado la parte trasera. ¿O es un arma nueva, clasificada?

El obús está prácticamente arruinado: el cañón, el bloque de la culata y el armazón están doblados y agrietados. Y si se cambian los soportes de las miras, el coste de un obús nuevo asciende al menos al 90%. El obús no fue destruido.

Golpea el obús con una Lancet, en el vídeo está echando humo. Y en seguida apareció el reportero y toma una entrevista. Y encontraron trozos de alguna armadura oxidada, supuestamente elementos de derrota... ) de 152 mm obús remolcado d-20 se rompió._


----------



## Seronoser (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ahora mismo en Madrid 3º con sensación térmica de 0º



Aquí estamos en la temperatura más cálida del día, -7, con sensación de -10 por el vientecico fresco que corre.
Por la tarde tendremos -12, con sensación de -15.


----------



## Kron II (29 Nov 2022)

La "tragedia" de EE.UU. es que es un quiero y no puedo. No puede crecer a costa de sus socios comerciales sin dañar todavía más su balanza comercial y sin ahuyentar la inversión extranjera, porque guste o no, necesita la inversión de capital y financiera de china.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Se encontró una vulnerabilidad grave en los vehículos y la tecnología transferida a Ucrania, Himars incluidos *
> 2022-11-29 08:53
> 
> 
> ...



Añadirte como curiosidad que los Himars los construyen en Arkansas en la fabrica de Lockheed Martin.

Tiene una capacidad de construir 90 al año, están doblando turnos y buscando jubilados para la líneas de ensamblaje.

También buscan ingenieros......leído ayer en alguna revista USAna.

Con una simple búsqueda:









Search Arkansas Jobs at Lockheed Martin Corporation


Search Arkansas Jobs at Lockheed Martin Corporation




www.lockheedmartinjobs.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Nov 2022)

Según fuentes ucranianas, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, informó a Zelensky que la situación de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut se deteriora cada día.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Praktica (29 Nov 2022)

*¿El mayor ataque hasta la fecha? Rusia habría enviado 20 bombarderos Tu-95*
Valius Venckunas Valius Venckunas








Largest attack yet? Russia reportedly scrambles 20 Tu-95 bombers - AeroTime


Russia is about to conduct another missile attack on Ukraine, multiple reports from both Russian and Ukrainian media have indicated. According to the reports, up to 20 Tupolev Tu-95 Bear heavy bombers were scrambled on the morning of November 28, 2022, and could have launched missiles in the...




www.aerotime.aero




tr dee

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX OJO CON PINZAS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX,


*Rusia está a punto de llevar a cabo otro ataque con misiles contra Ucrania, según indican múltiples informes de los medios de comunicación rusos y ucranianos. *

Según los informes, *hasta 20 bombarderos pesados Tupolev Tu-95 Bear fueron despegados en la mañana del 28 de noviembre de 2022, y podrían haber lanzado misiles en la región del Mar Caspio,* un lugar de lanzamiento habitual para este tipo de ataques.

*Los informes se han publicado en los medios de comunicación ucranianos y rusos y en los canales de las redes sociales, aunque la fuente original de la información sigue sin estar clara. 

La mayor fuerza hasta ahora 

Según algunos de los informes, varios bombarderos adicionales fueron redistribuidos desde la base aérea de Dyagilevo, en el óblast de Riazán, a la base aérea de Engels, con lo que el número total de Tu-95 recién desplegados asciende a 20, casi el doble que durante los ataques anteriores. *

Esos ataques se llevaron a cabo con no más de 11 bombarderos Tu-95, cada uno de ellos capaz de lanzar hasta 12 misiles*. Los Tu-95, totalmente invulnerables dada la distancia desde la que atacan poseen una capacidad de carga superior a los Tu-22M o Tu-160.

Además, la portavoz del mando sur del ejército ucraniano, Nataliya Gumenyuk, declaró corbetas rusas, capaz de lanzar misiles de crucero Kalibr, había salido a mar abierto. *Según la agencia de noticias ucraniana UNIAN, Gymenyuk dijo que esto indica que Rusia se estaba preparando para otro ataque.

*El ministro del Interior ucraniano, Vadim Denisenko, dijo que el ataque puede esperarse "en cualquier momento", según informan los medios ucranianos. *

Durante la tarde del 28 de noviembre se anunciaron alertas de ataque aéreo en las regiones ucranianas de Dnipro, Zaporizhzhia y Donetsk, según Liveuamap.com.

*Ataque a las infraestructuras *

Rusia comenzó a realizar ataques masivos contra la infraestructura civil ucraniana en agosto de 2022. 

Desde entonces, grandes partes de la red eléctrica ucraniana han sido destruidas utilizando una combinación de misiles de crucero, misiles balísticos y drones kamikaze.

*La mayor parte de los ataques se están llevando a cabo con Kalibr, Kh-101 y otros tipos de misiles de crucero lanzados desde el aire y el mar, ademas de drones kamikaze.*

_Según el ejército ucraniano, hasta dos tercios de estos misiles están siendo interceptados en vuelo, con amplias pruebas de vídeo que muestran interceptaciones por parte de varios sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos, incluyendo MANPADS, aviones de combate e incluso armas pequeñas. 
ha ha ha_


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según fuentes ucranianas, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, informó a Zelensky que la situación de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut se deteriora cada día.
> #Donbass
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



*

Se ha observado un fuerte aumento de las muertes de los soldados heridos de las AFU en las direcciones de Kupyansk y Krasno-Limansky*


https://topwar.ru/205891-rezkij-vsplesk-smertnosti-sredi-ranenyh-voennosluzhaschih-vsu-otmechen-na-kupjanskom-i-krasno-limanskom-napravlenijah.html


tr dee

*En las direcciones de Kupyansk y Krasno-Limansky se ha observado un fuerte aumento de la mortalidad entre los soldados heridos de las FAU. Según nuestra inteligencia, la razón era la falta de atención médica primaria. *Andriy Marochko, oficial de la República Popular Nacional de Ucrania, dijo.
*
Los militares ucranianos heridos en las direcciones de Kupianske y Krasno-Limanske en la mayoría de los casos no sobreviven, en los últimos días se ha observado un fuerte aumento de la mortalidad entre los heridos. El hecho es que los soldados heridos permanecen en el campo de batalla sin atención médica adecuada, nadie los evacua, porque no hay nadie ni nada con qué hacerlo. Además, las instalaciones médicas ya están llenas de heridos.* Los que son tomados prisioneros por nuestro pueblo tienen más suerte, se les proporciona atención médica.

*En las filas de las FAU en las direcciones de Kupianske y Krasno-Limanske hay un fuerte aumento de la mortalidad entre los combatientes ucranianos. Este hecho se debe a la asistencia inoportuna a los heridos, a la falta de transporte especializado suficiente y a la escasez de camas hospitalarias,* dijo Marochko.
*
La misma situación se ha desarrollado en la dirección de Artemivsk, donde las unidades de la PMC de Wagner están literalmente "moliendo" unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Esta dirección ya se conoce como la "picadora de carne de Bakhmut", las pérdidas de las tropas ucranianas son enormes. *Según las últimas cifras, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas perdieron alrededor de 250 personas en un día. Hay un olor persistente a cadáveres en descomposición en la propia ciudad, que nadie recoge.

El día anterior, un periodista de un periódico de Kiev que había llegado a Artemivsk (Bakhmut) para cubrir las "heroicas" acciones de las AFU huyó de la ciudad tras ver montañas de uniformes ensangrentados cerca del hospital, así como los cadáveres sin recoger de los "defensores" ucranianos.


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí estamos en la temperatura más cálida del día, -7, con sensación de -10 por el vientecico fresco que corre.
> Por la tarde tendremos -12, con sensación de -15.



buen día cuando llegues a casa para tomar algo caliente y disfrutar de la calefacción a tope y leer el estado de ánimo de tu mujer según que ropita para estar por casa se ponga.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*Putin busca utilizar "el invierno como arma de guerra"*
El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin quiere "usar el invierno como arma de guerra" en su campaña en Ucrania, afirmó este martes el jefe de la OTAN Jens Stoltenberg en Bucarest antes de un encuentro de ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la Alianza Atlántica.

"Tenemos que estar preparados para más refugiados cruzando al resto de Europa", como resultado de "los ataques deliberados" de *Rusia* "contra servicios críticos, calefacción, luz agua y gas" en *Ucrania*, afirmó Stoltenberg.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Nov 2022)

Prensa rusa.


*"Estrecho del Bosforo. Cómo afectará a la Federación Rusa el cierre del Bósforo para petrolero sin seguro P&I?


Desde el 1 de diciembre, Turquía cierra el paso por el Bósforo de barcos sin seguro P&I *. La prohibición afectará principalmente a los petroleros, escribe Bloomberg

*El 95% de los petroleros mundiales están asegurados en el Reino Unido

A partir del 5 de diciembre, todas las compañías de seguros del Reino Unido tendrán prohibido celebrar contratos con barcos que transporten petróleo ruso (aplicarán un tope de precio)* . Al hacerlo, el Ministerio de Finanzas del Reino, de hecho, impedirá que los operadores de la Federación Rusa accedan al mercado de seguros más grande del mundo: Lloyd's

El director del Consejo Empresarial Ruso-Turco (RTBC), Alexei Yegarmin, *explicó a Izvestia que la innovación de Ankara crea un callejón sin salida: “Es poco probable que las organizaciones de la Federación Rusa puedan asegurar el transporte si la empresa principal [del Reino Unido] se comporta de manera hostil*, y concesiones que permitirán asegurar esta carga después de todo.

*La prohibición de seguros será un elemento clave en el plan del G7 para limitar el precio de las exportaciones de petróleo de Rusia, señala el Financial Times *. Pero los países de la UE aún no pueden ponerse de acuerdo sobre el precio de la futura restricción: Alemania y Francia proponen mantener el techo en $60-70, mientras que Polonia insiste en $20.

Se introduce la prohibición de asegurar barcos con petróleo de la Federación Rusa a partir del 5 de diciembre, además de Londres, la UE y EE.UU. Japón y Australia también pueden unirse. *Rusia ha declarado repetidamente que no venderá petróleo a ningún país que imponga un precio tope *. El viceprimer ministro de la Federación Rusa, Alexander Novak, dijo el 1 de septiembre: la Federación Rusa no trabajará "en condiciones ajenas al mercado". India y China -los dos principales compradores de petróleo ruso- no han confirmado su voluntad de acordar el techo de precios del G7.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> han llegado ya????



Estan esperando para entrar en Kiev...


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sobre Petróleo y Granos (artículo extenso):
> 
> *Estrecho de la libertad: cómo afectará a la Federación Rusa el cierre del Bósforo para barcos sin seguro P&I*
> 
> ...



Este es un tema muy delicado y que tiene efectos que SI PODRIAN dañar fuertemente a los rusos. Estos hasta ahora han demostrado una gran cintura para solventar todos los problemas puestos encima de la mesa, no sólo eso, han conseguido una y otra vez que los efectos de SEGUNDA RONDA sean todavía más dañinos que los impuestos a la Federación...

Sin embargo este es un tema bastante más complejo de solventar. Para que se entienda se requiere un seguro y este a su vez garantiza un RIESGO, AHORA BIEN, si ese riesgo lo garantiza una compañía anglo-sajona o con marchamo OTAN, estos si provocasen daños a quienes lo contratan se harían a sí mismos ese mismo daño, PERO, si no lo contratan con compañias con marchamo OTAN pues cualquier ataque recaería sobre el seguro y PAIS que haya contratado el seguro... 

Esto, dado que EE.UU. posee el control de la mayor parte de las rutas comerciales del mundo les confiere una cierta credibilidad y un gran efecto sobre el RIESGO, dado que si los grupos de combate del Tio Sam no te protegen pero además amenazan con ser hostiles el coste de cualquier seguro podría subir de manera bestial...

Ahora bien, esto es una situación que puede tener efectos muy diversos y muy dramáticos, ya que los rusos muy bien podrían empezar a cortar cierto grado de suministros y los efectos de segunda ronda convertirían esos recortes en más inflación y CUIDADO dependiendo qué suministros incluso excasez, con lo cual podríamos asistir a situaciones en según qué paises de desabastecimiento o hambruna....

Vamos a ver cómo va esto pero... es una de esas cosas que sí podrían cambiar el curso de muchos acontecimientos y volverlos bastante complicados y todavía nada claros de pensar qué efectos llegarían a producir en último término... en principio parece un arma muy potente para hacer frente a los rusos y es de lo más problemático a lo que se van a enfrentar... ahora los efectos de segunda ronda, no deberíamos subestimarlos...

Por mi parte he intentado hacer un análisis de cómo podria degenerar y son tantas las variables a considerar que como poco ME DA LA IMPRESION que van a utilizar esta herramienta a la desesperada y sin que SEPAN A CIENCIA CIERTA si no va a ser un DESASTRE Y POR TANTO hay mucho de IMPROVISACIÓN en su uso... porque aquí lo que va a importar y DEMASIADO es cómo se encuentren de abastecidos los mercados más perjudicados y que dependan de las exportaciones rusas, y dado que eso ya ES SECRETO DE ESTADO... a la par hay que ver hasta qué punto los rusos pueden incluso CORTAR el suministro de diversos insumos y su capacidad real para ello, a la par que analizar el daño para terceros países como India por poner un caso o cualquiera del continente africano...

Es algo a seguir y... mi perspectiva es que los rusos han ido siempre por delante y han jugado sus cartas siempre mejor... y si están preparados también para esto, me temo que no va a surgir nada bueno de ello... y ya en la situación en la que estamos no es como para... pero...


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> La "tragedia" de EE.UU. es que es un quiero y no puedo. No puede crecer a costa de sus socios comerciales sin dañar todavía más su balanza comercial y sin ahuyentar la inversión extranjera, porque guste o no, necesita la inversión de capital y financiera de china.



si quieren ganar pasta nos tienen que vender armas a tutiplén a los civiles, es el único producto que los europeos compraríamos claramente influenciados por el cine yanki y ahí es cuando entraran norinco y las empresas rusas de armamento para civiles.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*La OTAN seguirá apoyando a Kiev el tiempo necesario y "no dará marcha atrás"*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, aseguró este martes que la Alianza seguirá apoyando a *Ucrania* ante la invasión rusa "todo el tiempo que sea necesario" y recalcó que la organización transatlántica "no dará marcha atrás".

El político noruego se expresó así durante un foro celebrado en Bucarest antes de la reunión de ministros de Exteriores aliados que se celebra entre hoy y el miércoles en la capital rumana y en la que se debatirá el refuerzo del apoyo a Kiev.

"El mensaje de Bucarest es que la OTAN seguirá apoyando a *Ucrania* todo el tiempo que sea necesario. No daremos marcha atrás", afirmó Stoltenberg.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Nov 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ATAQUE MASIVO RUSO CON MISILES EN PROGRESO, ALERTA EN TODAS LAS REGIONES DE UCRANIA*



Me autocito de hace un par de días, que la " inteligencia" británica dice que a Rusia se le agotan los misiles:



Octubrista dijo:


> Erre que erre:
> Reino Unido dice que Putin se está quedando sin misiles
> Lo afirmó el ministro de Defensa británico. Las hipótesis que manejan del conflicto bélico.
> 
> ...


----------



## quinciri (29 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según fuentes ucranianas, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, informó a Zelensky que la situación de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut se deteriora cada día.
> #Donbass
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Y es que cuando Ucrania este totalmente devastada (cosa que han intentado evitar los rusos), se va a quedar totalmente sola...


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Un aficionado nazi saltó al campo en apoyo a Ucrania...fue placado.

Se sabe que el nombre del "activista" es Mario Ferri, y trabaja en Polonia desde marzo, 
traficando ucranianos a Occidente. Le deseamos una conversación exitosa con el servicio
de seguridad árabe. Fijaos en el tatoo de su brazo.
Lorena.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (29 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Nos han convencido de que los europeos necesitamos la OTAN. Que en los ultimos 30 años se ha dedicado a destruir y coaccionar a países petroleros probablemente con la intención de elevar los precios y hacer viable el fracking, o a liarla en Afganistán para tapar a los chinos un punto estratégico de su comercio terrestre. Luego nos dicen que es la garante de "un orden basado en reglas "(omitiendo que las reglas las escriben ellos y se modifican al gusto) y del "libre comercio" (no de energía, no eligiendo moneda, no por Asia Central).



DINOS UNA SOLA GUERRA INICIADA POR LA OTAN DESDE SU CREACION


----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los liberales confunden libertad con libertinaje. Pretenden imponer sus dogmas y mantras a todos los demás, sin pararse a pensar en si realmente los quieren o no. En Qatar estamos viendo algunos ejemplos.



Ok, paga tu mis impuestos y te dejo en paz, trato?
Lo queréis todo con el dinero y esfuerzo de los demás…


----------



## Kron II (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si quieren ganar pasta nos tienen que vender armas a tutiplén a los civiles, es el único producto que los europeos compraríamos claramente influenciados por el cine yanki y ahí es cuando entraran norinco y las empresas rusas de armamento para civiles.



Sin embargo fíjate en dos puntos:

- Es una solución a corto plazo. Los ciclos de vida del armamento son, en general, largos, a pesar de las actualizaciones necesarias.
- Los potenciales clientes tienen que tener capacidad adquisitiva actual y futura. Por esto mi comentario sobre que EE.UU. no puede dañar económicamente a sus socios comerciales sin dañar todavía más su balanza comercial.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Gran actividad en el frente político: se multiplican las visitas de países amigos a Kiev


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, paga tu mis impuestos y te dejo en paz, trato?
> Lo queréis todo con el dinero y esfuerzo de los demás…



Hala, otra vez yéndose por las ramas... La típica frasecita del liberal.


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> buen día cuando llegues a casa para tomar algo caliente y disfrutar de la calefacción a tope y leer el estado de ánimo de tu mujer según que ropita para estar por casa se ponga.



Maestro Yoda?


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Regresa la electricidad en Jerson en medio de la devastación por los ataques


----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Hala, otra vez yéndose por las ramas... La típica frasecita del liberal.



Como es eso? osea, que hablas de la "imposición de los liberales", pero cuando te hablan de impuestos, "yéndose por las ramas"....


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

En Lgovskiy ,oblast de Kursk. A las madres de los rusos caídos en Ucrania se les recompensa con un juego de toallas.


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como es eso? osea, que hablas de la "imposición de los liberales", pero cuando te hablan de impuestos, "yéndose por las ramas"....



No entendiste nada de lo que dije en el otro mensaje. Me refería a querer imponer modelos o usos y costumbres de una sociedad de otras sociedades. ¿Tan difícil es?


----------



## magufone (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, paga tu mis impuestos y te dejo en paz, trato?
> Lo queréis todo con el dinero y esfuerzo de los demás…



Creo que el forero no estaba hablando de esto.


----------



## visaman (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No entendiste nada de lo que dije en el otro mensaje. Me refería a querer imponer modelos o usos y costumbres de una sociedad de otras sociedades. ¿Tan difícil es?



por dios manteneros firmes


----------



## magufone (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por dios manteneros firmes



Las contradicciones del discurso liberal, ya sabes.
No es el unico discurso que calbalga entre contradicciones, claro.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Nov 2022)

A donar todos dinero, que seguro que en Alemania no hay gente en la indigencia que no importan a "nadie". A pedir el enésimo esfuerzo económico a los ciudadanos.

*Alemania pide donaciones económicas y hermanamientos para Ucrania*

El presidente de Alemania, Frank-Walter Steinemeier, ha llamado hoy a la población a ayudar al pueblo de Ucrania de cara al invierno, también con donaciones económicas, así como a las ciudades a hermanarse con localidades ucranianas para facilitar y agilizar el apoyo.

"Especialmente de cara a este invierno, que está dificultando la supervivencia de muchas personas en Ucrania, ayuden también con donaciones económicas", dijo Steinmeier durante una visita con el embajador de Ucrania en Alemania, Oleksii Makeiev, al centro logístico de la Cruz Roja alemana en Berlín.


----------



## magufone (29 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A donar todos dinero, que seguro que en Alemania no hay gente en la indigencia que no importan a "nadie". A pedir el enésimo esfuerzo económico a los ciudadanos.
> 
> *Alemania pide donaciones económicas y hermanamientos para Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Ni hablar.
Por que siempre nos piden a los que menos culpa tenemos?


----------



## Yomateix (29 Nov 2022)

*DESACTIVADA LA ALERTA AÉREA.* Ucrania desactiva la alerta aérea después de que las sirenas hayan sonado en prácticamente todas las principales ciudades del país. Se han reportado ataques puntuales en la región de Donetsk y la línea de frente del Dniéper, pero al parecer la alarma ya ha pasado.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*Baja intensidad en el frente.*

“El ritmo general de las operaciones a lo largo de la línea del frente se ha desacelerado en los últimos días debido al deterioro de las condiciones climáticas”, según el estadounidense Instituto de Estudios de la Guerra (ISW).

Sin embargo, el centro de estudios alertó de que “es probable que (el ritmo de las operaciones) aumente a partir de las próximas semanas a medida que las temperaturas bajen y el suelo se congele”.

El ISW citó los informes castrenses tanto del lado ruso como ucraniano que “indican que las operaciones en ambos lados están actualmente empantanadas por las fuertes lluvias y el lodo pesado resultante”.


----------



## Epicii (29 Nov 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Ayn Rand? ¿En serio?
> 
> Estimado Clapham, consideraré momentáneamente la única existencia de tu universo materialista como animal de compañía. Así que en lo relativo a la existencia o no de un alma que trasciende a esta vida te planteo la siguiente cuestión:
> 
> ...



Tu conciencia no es un objeto, tu cerebro si lo es...
Tu conciencia es un proceso, un siendo...por eso puede terminarse, desaparecer sin dejar nada. 
En ese sentido tu cerebro es mas perdurable, al ser materia los átomos que lo componen estarán aquí por millones de años...
Tu conciencia es un proceso, una funcion de tu neuronas, cuando estas fallen tu conciencia simplemente detendra su funcionamiento...
Tu conciencia no es un objeto, es un proceso de tu organo cerebral...


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*Rusia estudia una "unión de gas" junto con Kazajistán y Uzbekistán.*

El Kremlin busca una alternativa para el gas que no va destinado a Europa y está discutiendo una posible "unión de gas" con Kazajistán y Uzbekistán, que apoyaría los envíos entre los tres países y a otros compradores de energía, incluida China.

Así lo ha explicado este martes la agencia de noticias Interfax citando al vice primer ministro ruso, Alexander Novak, quien no ha dado más detalles sobre lo que supondría dicha unión de gas ni sobre la fase en que se encuentran las conversaciones entre los tres países.


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, paga tu mis impuestos y te dejo en paz, trato?
> Lo queréis todo con el dinero y esfuerzo de los demás…



Si paga tus impuestos es una donación y tiene una tributación específica... es que...

A ver, hombrecillo, si tu trabajas en España tienes que pagar una carga impositiva, que no te gusta, pues no pasa nada puedes ir a otro país... 

Lo que no me parece nada bien es que haya gente que venda en España y pague en Irlanda por ejemplo, eso es INACEPTABLE y ha dado paso a todo tipo de aberraciones... otra cosa es la gente que hace tributaciones de diversas formas y que no se amoldan a lo que le tocaría en realidad, gracias a eso que se denomina ingenieria financiera...

Quíen parece quererlo todo eres tú... no te llega con SUSTRAER dinero de la economía, sino que ADEMÁS no quieres manetener esa economía de la que sustraes... sois una terrible carga para todo el sistema, pero una terrible carga y NO POR lo que producís, sino por la ESTUPIDIZACIÓN, que es una carga siempre...


----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No entendiste nada de lo que dije en el otro mensaje. Me refería a querer imponer modelos o usos y costumbres de una sociedad de otras sociedades. ¿Tan difícil es?



Pero vamos a ver, entiendes que tu "modelo" no funciona, y que además ese modelo obliga a personas a no poder escoger qué quieren con su vida? Eres consciente de eso?
Es que me parece más coherente un ruso imperialista que te dice que quiere terminar con Ucrania porque se cree con el derecho a decidirlo o un nazi que te diga que los judios no deben existir, antes que vosotros, con esa tontería de "no, ej que las costumbres..." eso es una idiotez, las costumbres, los comportamientos SIEMPRE CAMBIAN, y SIEMPRE SON INDIVIDUALES, no existe un colectivo incapaz de contener eso, a no ser que se haga mediante el miedo y la violencia, que es lo que termina pasando siempre

En serio, es más coherente que argumentes diciendo que te la sopla el ciudadano común, que lo único que haces ese seguir preceptos establecidos, porque eso te ayuda a sentirte más "seguro", pero no me metas, que si las costumbres, porque nadie tiene como costumbre querer vivir en una cárcel y no escoger su vida

Y cuando pasa, es responsabilidad de los demás ayudar, así como si vas por la calle y te encuentras que están atracando a una abuelita incapaz de defenderse o a un simple tío normal, existe esa RESPONSABILIDAD, te guste o no, siempre va a haber personas que eso lo comprendan


----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si paga tus impuestos es una donación y tiene una tributación específica... es que...
> 
> A ver, hombrecillo, si tu trabajas en España tienes que pagar una carga impositiva, que no te gusta, pues no pasa nada puedes ir a otro país...
> 
> ...



Tú si que eres una carga, que ni entiendes el mundo que te rodea y sacas a relucir todo tu "potencial" sin ningún tipo de rubor...


----------



## risto mejido (29 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A donar todos dinero, que seguro que en Alemania no hay gente en la indigencia que no importan a "nadie". A pedir el enésimo esfuerzo económico a los ciudadanos.
> 
> *Alemania pide donaciones económicas y hermanamientos para Ucrania*
> 
> ...



es que si no hacen esos, se les meten 5 minolles de refuchis a la de ya


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Nov 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Cervantes (ahí muchos otros ejemplos históricos), que probablemente fuera ateo (lea el Quijote si tiene dudas)



Cervantes era profundamente cristiano y español, por eso se le ataca, ni ateo, ni judio, ni cristiano nuevo.

El *héroe de Lepanto, "católico y fiel cristiano"* (_El Quijote_, I-XIX), y lector de unas _Horas de Nuestra Señora, _el 4 de junio de 1593 en Sevilla, no solo afirmó ser «hijo y nieto de personas que han sido familiares del Santo Oficio de Córdoba" (K. Sliwa, _Documentos_, 262-63), sino también aseveró creer "firme y verdaderamente en Dios y en todo aquello que tiene y cree la Santa Iglesia católica romana" (_El Quijote, _II-VIII), y estar en Roma, donde "besé los pies al Sumo Pontífice, confesé mis pecados con el mayor penitenciario, absolvió me de ellos, y dióme los recaudos necesarios que diesen fe de mi confesión y penitencia… visité los lugares tan santos como innumerables que hay en aquella Ciudad Santa" (_La española inglesa_).


----------



## risto mejido (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Regresa la electricidad en Jerson en medio de la devastación por los ataques



eso es que van ganando los ucranianos ,no?


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *DESACTIVADA LA ALERTA AÉREA.* Ucrania desactiva la alerta aérea después de que las sirenas hayan sonado en prácticamente todas las principales ciudades del país. Se han reportado ataques puntuales en la región de Donetsk y la línea de frente del Dniéper, pero al parecer la alarma ya ha pasado.



emosido engañados


----------



## Epicii (29 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los colorines que les han liado a los chinos es para recordarles que no se puede estar de perfil con los Otanicos o estás con ellos o contra ellos , no quieren apoyar a Rusia masivamente ? , Pues que se jodan, así de claro.



Mira protestas por el covid hubo en todos los paises del mundo...
Es curioso que los mismos que las apoyaban en occidente, que hablaban de libertad etc...son los mismos que dicen que si los chinos protestan es un complot de la OTAN...

La política de Covid 0 es un error, ningún pais pudo erradicar completamente este virus hdp...
Lo correcto es vacunar y usar medidas anticontagio en espacios cerrados donde surge un brote...


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como es eso? osea, que hablas de la "imposición de los liberales", pero cuando te hablan de impuestos, "yéndose por las ramas"....



EL, COMO no les vas a dar lecciones a los mercados que casi hunden la LIBRA tras que una más indigente que tú les dió no sólo consejos, sino una ley con eso de ELIMINAR la carga impositiva al máximo... jajajajajaaaa... me parto contigo, sois la hostia... pero coño si hace tres días como quíen dice que una primer ministra británica ha sido echada a patadas por LOS MERCADOS, putos comunistas de mierda por decir PARIDAS como las tuyas...

No por el diabólico estado... no.... ni por el parlamento... por LOS ROJOS Y COMUNISTAS DE LOS MERCADOS FINANCIEROS... JAJAJAJAJAAAAAAA... JAJAJAJAJAJAJAA....

Sois unos INDIGENTES pero no teneis fondo... jajajajajaaaa... más y más estupidez y más y más ROJOS POR TODO LADO HUNDIENDO VUESTRA MEMEZ... JAJAJAJAJAJAAAA...

PUTOS COMUNISTAS DE MIERDA... que no os quieren y no os quieren y no os quieren... putos rojos de los mercados... me parto, jajajajajaa


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Un espontáneo salta al campo durante el partido Portugal-Uruguay con, entre otras cosas, una bandera arcoiris y una camiseta de "Save Ukrainia". Como bonus, tenía un tatuaje con el escudo ucraniano (obsérvese el brazo).


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No entendist.... ¿Tan difícil es?...



A ver, creo haberlo explicado ya... hay dos tipos de LIBEGALES, los indigentes intelectuales o estúpidos y los sinverguenzas... con los segundos no vas a intercambiar ningún mensaje, pasan de ponerse en evidencia...

Y le preguntas al hombre si le es difícil... jajajajajaaajaaa

Hostia pues sí, conho, sí le es difícil, no es capaz... sencillamente es lo que hay... jajajajaaaa


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, entiendes que tu "modelo" no funciona, y que además ese modelo obliga a personas a no poder escoger qué quieren con su vida? Eres consciente de eso?
> Es que me parece más coherente un ruso imperialista que te dice que quiere terminar con Ucrania porque se cree con el derecho a decidirlo o un nazi que te diga que los judios no deben existir, antes que vosotros, con esa tontería de "no, ej que las costumbres..." eso es una idiotez, las costumbres, los comportamientos SIEMPRE CAMBIAN, y SIEMPRE SON INDIVIDUALES, no existe un colectivo incapaz de contener eso, a no ser que se haga mediante el miedo y la violencia, que es lo que termina pasando siempre
> 
> En serio, es más coherente que argumentes diciendo que te la sopla el ciudadano común, que lo único que haces ese seguir preceptos establecidos, porque eso te ayuda a sentirte más "seguro", pero no me metas, que si las costumbres, porque nadie tiene como costumbre querer vivir en una cárcel y no escoger su vida
> ...



No estamos hablando de eso, sino de que una sociedad tiene unos determinados valores y no va aceptar lo que otros le quieran imponer. Cada sociedad tiene sus valores y sus usos y costumbres.

Y las costumbres NO SON INDIVIDUALES. La sociedad las determina. De hecho, tus puntos de vista no son exclusivamente tuyos. El entorno influye muchísimo.


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

A un año de que los jueces y el jurado emitan el veredicto sobre la masacre
de Maidán", se han encontrado evidencias de que los manifestantes no
fueron masacrados por la policía sino por francotiradores.










__





Confirmado el rol de los francotiradores en el Euromaidán de 2014


A un año de que los jueces y el jurado emitan el veredicto sobre la "masacre de Maidán", se han encontrado evidencias contundentes de que los manifestantes no fueron masacrados por la policía sino por francotiradores. Recordemos que estos hechos de 2014 fueron el desencadenante del ascenso del...




t.co


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Hoy....


----------



## Cipote descapullao (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un espontáneo salta al campo durante el partido Portugal-Uruguay con, entre otras cosas, una bandera arcoiris y una camiseta de "Save Ukrainia". Como bonus, tenía un tatuaje con el escudo ucraniano (obsérvese el brazo).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276367



Le falta la mascarilla para llevar el pack completo de gilipollas woke.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Nov 2022)

Están todos compinchados.

Los jefes de Biden son los mismos que los jefes de Xi Jinping.

Lo que no sé es si el jefe supremo es Xi o hay alguien por encima.

Lo que está claro es que Biden es un títere teniendo en cuenta como vapulearon a Trump y le echaron a patadas aún ganando las elecciones.


----------



## Erwin (29 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Este es un tema muy delicado y que tiene efectos que SI PODRIAN dañar fuertemente a los rusos. Estos hasta ahora han demostrado una gran cintura para solventar todos los problemas puestos encima de la mesa, no sólo eso, han conseguido una y otra vez que los efectos de SEGUNDA RONDA sean todavía más dañinos que los impuestos a la Federación...
> 
> Sin embargo este es un tema bastante más complejo de solventar. Para que se entienda se requiere un seguro y este a su vez garantiza un RIESGO, AHORA BIEN, si ese riesgo lo garantiza una compañía anglo-sajona o con marchamo OTAN, estos si provocasen daños a quienes lo contratan se harían a sí mismos ese mismo daño, PERO, si no lo contratan con compañias con marchamo OTAN pues cualquier ataque recaería sobre el seguro y PAIS que haya contratado el seguro...
> 
> ...



Estas seguro que van a la desesperada? que no tienen previstas las consecuencias? pongamos a un a I.A a hacer cálculos y verás lo que sale.

Yo, todas estas noticias, incluido los confinamientos en China, las leo en clave de ajuste global y coordinado a la producción de hidrocarburos prevista. Destrucción del tejido económico mundial, de manera gradual y progresiva. Afectando mas a unas zonas (muy consumistas y poco sostenibles) que a otras (léase entre las primeras a Europa y Japón) y marchando a un decrecimiento "controlado" si es que es posible hacer eso.

La verdad es que esa medida es inteligente y podría colar (no como lo del mercante en el canal de suez, que cantaba por soleá) pero se les va viendo la opereta a todos. Evidentemente, todo es razonable y explicable por si mismo, peeero detrás está el trasfondo insoslayable.
Cual sería las consecuencias si Rusia hace un embargo a todos los países NO BRICS y candidatos? obviamente esa producción dejaría de extraerse total o parcialmente, sino no tiene gracia el escenario. Cuanto tiempo tardaríamos en saquear sin contemplaciones e intermediarios a otro productor? o irnos al guano, directamente?

Definitivamente, me voy a dar al alcohol.


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tú si que eres una carga, que ni entiendes el mundo que te rodea y sacas a relucir todo tu "potencial" sin ningún tipo de rubor...



EL es que no eres consecuente conho... cómo cohones te va a pagar TUS IMPUESTOS... a ver, cómo... si es que LA LEY le va a exigir más que DIVERSAS EXPLICACIONES....

Pero es que vives en un mundo IRREAL CONHO...

Tú tienes que CUMPLIR CON LA LEY... y sino te gusta lo de la PRIMERA MENESTRA INGLESA, a político te metes y convences a los ROJOS HOSTIA PUTA... JAJAJAJAJAAAAA


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

El Jugador camerunés responde a los insultos recibidos por llevar botas con la bandera rusa:
* "Todo el mundo sabe que he estado jugando así durante diez años, con dos banderas 
en mis zapatillas. ¿Por qué no se dieron cuenta antes y comenzaron a hacer ruido ahora?*


----------



## Jacobo Hering (29 Nov 2022)

Es indudable que se aproxima una horrible época para Rusia. De cualquier manera esto es inevitable.
Pero no entiendo la negación de sus dirigentes, no entiendo cómo pudiendo evitarle dolor y desesperanza a su gente redoblan la apuesta en una guerra perdida.

Tal vez ya sea tarde para todo.


----------



## magufone (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, entiendes que tu "modelo" no funciona, y que además ese modelo obliga a personas a no poder escoger qué quieren con su vida? Eres consciente de eso?
> Es que me parece más coherente un ruso imperialista que te dice que quiere terminar con Ucrania porque se cree con el derecho a decidirlo o un nazi que te diga que los judios no deben existir, antes que vosotros, con esa tontería de "no, ej que las costumbres..." eso es una idiotez, las costumbres, los comportamientos SIEMPRE CAMBIAN, y SIEMPRE SON INDIVIDUALES, no existe un colectivo incapaz de contener eso, a no ser que se haga mediante el miedo y la violencia, que es lo que termina pasando siempre
> 
> En serio, es más coherente que argumentes diciendo que te la sopla el ciudadano común, que lo único que haces ese seguir preceptos establecidos, porque eso te ayuda a sentirte más "seguro", pero no me metas, que si las costumbres, porque nadie tiene como costumbre querer vivir en una cárcel y no escoger su vida
> ...



Eso de "escoger su modo de vida..." sinceramente creo que te equivocas. Creo sin acritud que te estas liando un poco.
Ya que lo mencionas: si yo, haciendo uso de mi libertad total soy lo que yo quiero ser, y con ello impido a otros ser lo que ellos quieren ser, como lo clasifico?
Somos libres para imponer a los demas cosas que no quieren pero que a nosotros nos hacen ser lo que nosotros queremos?
No sera un poco jardin esto, por no reconocer que el otro igual tambien tiene algo de razon?


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Estas seguro que van a la desesperada? que no tienen previstas las consecuencias? pongamos a un a I.A a hacer cálculos y verás lo que sale.
> 
> Yo, todas estas noticias, incluido los confinamientos en China, las leo en clave de ajuste global y coordinado a la producción de hidrocarburos prevista. Destrucción del tejido económico mundial, de manera gradual y progresiva. Afectando mas a unas zonas (muy consumistas y poco sostenibles) que a otras (léase entre las primeras a Europa y Japón) y marchando a un decrecimiento "controlado" si es que es posible hacer eso.
> 
> ...



A ver si se tratase de decrecimiento pues te bastaría con echar fuera a China y dejar fuera de juego a media Asia... para eso tendrías que dejar en paz a Rusia y en cierto sentido haber empezado hace como 8 años... hubiese sido una AUTENTICA BARBARIDAD económico-financiera y un desastre para la economía global, pero llegado a este extremo...

Ahora si uno busca explicaciones... 

Pero piensa en el POLITBURO soviético y cómo cohones hicieron para llegar dónde llegaron....

Te puede parecer estúpido el razonamiento, pero... piensa en la dirigencia que tenemos... piensa en la burocracia y lo pagados que estan de sí mismos y lo desesperados que están por proteger su statu-quo... gentes como Burrull, como Ponteleguins o Maricrones

Siempre parece imposible que esto sea tan simple o que no haya mecanismos que eviten estas situaciones... pero imagina a un ciudadano de la UNION SOVIETICA y piensa que él estaba viendo esto como nosotros hoy y lo que estaría pensando mientras sucedía...

Es imposible pensar que para una presidencia como la de EE.UU. no haya un candidato joven y con ambición... que se presenten gentes como Biden, como Trump, como Hillary... eso no es nada normal, no es coherente y no es nada bueno... son gerontocracias en sus estertores y defendiendo su legado, hodido asunto... frente a gentes como Putin o Xi te topas con... algo ahí no es nada positivo... yo soy muy crítico con Merkel, pero al lado de lo que hay, aún siendo una imbecil integral, pero al menos tenía cierto grado de carisma... lo que queda...

A la pujanza de liderazgos fuertes opones almas como la de Antonio y es de los más salvables que ya es como para pensar que este barco no va a buen puerto, pero es de los mejores... da miedo...


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un espontáneo salta al campo durante el partido Portugal-Uruguay con, entre otras cosas, una bandera arcoiris y una camiseta de "Save Ukrainia". Como bonus, tenía un tatuaje con el escudo ucraniano (obsérvese el brazo).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276367



Maestro Rejón, por un instante, sólo por uno, pensé que se había ido a Qatar.


----------



## pgas (29 Nov 2022)

*ARMISTICIO DE UCRANIA: CÓMO LA UDZ DE 2023 SEPARARÁ A LOS EJÉRCITOS COMO LA DMZ COREANA DE 1953*



​*Por John Helmer, Moscú
@ bears_with*

Para que la zona de amortiguamiento logre la desmilitarización de Ucrania, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, advirtió en julio que los factores militares, no la política, decidirán . “No veo ninguna razón para cuestionar lo que el presidente Vladimir Putin anunció el 24 de febrero de 2022 y reafirmó hace unos días”, dijo Lavrov. “Nuestros objetivos siguen siendo los mismos. Y se cumplirán. Hay una solución a este problema. Los militares lo saben”.

En caso de que la distinción que hacía Lavrov entre negociaciones políticas y operaciones militares, entre soldados y civiles, no fuera lo suficientemente clara, Maria Zakharova, la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, lo convirtió en el blanco de su ironía el jueves pasado. En su sesión informativa habitual para los reporteros, se le pidió a Zakharova que comentara sobre el suministro de armas estadounidenses a Ucrania. “Algo está mal en este mundo si dos mujeres están discutiendo sobre misiles anti-radar Stingers, MANPADS, SAMS y HARM”, respondió a la periodista. “Como recordatorio, aumentando sus suministros militares a Kiev y controlando directamente las fuerzas ucranianas, incluida la provisión de datos de reconocimiento en tiempo real, Washington, de hecho, se ha convertido en parte del conflicto en Ucrania… En cuanto a sus tratos internos con respecto a cuánto dinero le dan a quién, qué suministros en particular están en marcha, o qué artículos se están quedando sin o tienen más, eso no es asunto nuestro. Que decidan qué tipo de juegos quieren jugar entre ellos”.

La maniobra de Kherson, anunciada por el ministro de Defensa Sergei Shoigu y el general Sergei Surovikin el 9 de noviembre; la campaña de guerra eléctrica que siguió*; y el corte de tropas, armas y suministros por tren desde Kiev al frente oriental, anunciado por primera vez por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso el 24 de noviembre , presagia cómo los militares se preparan para establecer la Zona Desmilitarizada de Ucrania (UDZ) y su profundidad hacia el oeste del río Dniéper y las ciudades que se incluirán en el territorio controlado por Rusia.

Este es un futuro a ser establecido por el Estado Mayor de Rusia, negociado y firmado por oficiales militares de los comandos controlados por la OTAN en Kiev y Lvov. El resultado es el fin de las hostilidades con un armisticio que no es un tratado de paz.
El modelo es el armisticio de Panmunjom del 27 de julio de 1953, que puso fin a la Guerra de Corea. Los términos del armisticio tardaron dos años en ser negociados por oficiales estadounidenses, coreanos y chinos. La zona desmilitarizada de Corea (DMZ) que fue el resultado tenía cuatro kilómetros de profundidad. La zona desmilitarizada de Ucrania (UDZ) tendrá una profundidad de hasta cien kilómetros, dependiendo del alcance de las armas de artillería y misiles estadounidenses y de la OTAN desplegadas en el lado de Kiev del Dniéper. En el suelo dentro de la UDZ puede que no haya electricidad, ni gente, nada excepto los medios para monitorear y hacer cumplir los términos del armisticio.

Para evitar dudas, el rojo en el mapa significa Rusia.
A continuación, fuentes militares rusas y de otro tipo han revisado las declaraciones políticas oficiales rusas, boletines operativos publicados y comentarios en redes sociales y sitios web en ruso. Los mapas con sus superposiciones de la UDZ han sido dibujados por las fuentes para ilustrar algunas de las constantes y algunas de las variables en la situación actual: las opciones tácticas y los escenarios operativos.

Se presentan para advertir que el pensamiento político-militar ruso no debe interpretarse como si fuera similar a la doctrina militar estadounidense.
Las fuentes también advierten que la evidencia reciente de la toma de decisiones del gobierno polaco, filtrada la semana pasada por Moscú, descarta la perspectiva previsible de que, gane quien gane las elecciones polacas del próximo año, cualquier régimen en Varsovia será capaz de independizarse más del control de Washington que el régimen en Kiev . En consecuencia, la región gallega seguirá siendo nominalmente ucraniana, y _de facto_ norteamericana. La desnazificación de los estadounidenses y canadienses atrincherados entre Lvov y Cracovia no es un objetivo ruso.
Por el contrario, el futuro de la Transcarpatia húngara está fuera del control de Washington. De cualquier manera, el pensamiento ruso es “dejar que la zona de desastre que es Ucrania, al oeste del Dniéper, siga siendo un problema de otra persona”.

Hay conocidos defensores en Moscú de que “la zona desmilitarizada de Ucrania sea toda Ucrania”. En sus palabras, “no tiene sentido dejar el oeste de Ucrania para permanecer en la cama con los EE. UU. y desplegar armas de la OTAN. No se ofrecerá nada a los húngaros y polacos, tendrán que ganárselo ellos mismos. De ello se deduce que la desmilitarización no es de cuatro o cien kilómetros de profundidad, comparable a los términos impuestos a Alemania en 1945 o a Corea en 1953. Para la seguridad a largo plazo de Rusia, mire dónde estamos en Alemania y en la península de Corea en este momento. Entonces, eventualmente, a largo plazo, la solución son los términos de diciembre.. Pero los estadounidenses no discutirán esto. Aparte de eso, el estado banderita y su ejército deben ser derrotados. Eso es lo que significan la desmilitarización y la desnazificación. No debe haber una UDZ sino un amortiguador que será toda Ucrania”.

Otras fuentes creen que las declaraciones oficiales de Moscú, la evidencia operativa y el General Winter ahora indican seis meses de formación y prueba de las líneas de una nueva UDZ y de la nueva Rusia al este de estas líneas.

Para la demarcación de la línea este de la UDZ, según una fuente, “mira a Kherson, creo que es el prototipo. Mira a Krasny Liman también. Las incursiones de guerra eléctrica se han extendido por primera vez en noviembre a las vías férreas que se mueven de oeste a este con refuerzos militares ucranianos de hombres y reabastecimiento de armas y municiones. Esto marca el comienzo de la campaña para interrumpir la logística ucraniana. Esto se coordina con la situación de los remanentes de población civil en las ciudades a lo largo de esta línea. Estamos viendo vaciados los grandes núcleos de población”.

Los informes de las redes sociales sobre los nuevos movimientos de las fuerzas terrestres rusas también indican que se está preparando una ofensiva invernal de operaciones terrestres en paralelo. Cuánto se calcula la finta y el engaño en el campo de batalla se aclarará lo suficientemente pronto.



A Russian videoclip of Russian tanks repainted in winter white camouflage was recorded from a civilian car and posted this weekend on the internet; no location was identified. The car is travelling at about 40 kph; the clip lasts for one minute and when it stops, the line of tanks in the opposite lane is continuing to stretch to the horizon. 

Una fuente de Moscú: “No puedo imaginar a los rusos arriesgando movimientos blindados masivos o repitiendo sus maniobras de marzo. Creo que el Estado Mayor librará la guerra de la electricidad y ejercerá presión sobre Kiev y Europa mientras continúa un movimiento lento, centímetro a centímetro, en Donbass. La paciencia general es más importante que el invierno general. Esos dos están a la par con el General Iskander sacando subestaciones eléctricas y corredores de transporte. Putin solo estará bajo presión si se pone a sí mismo bajo presión para tomar territorio y sufre miles de bajas en el proceso. Él no quiere esto. El Estado Mayor no quiere esto. Lo han dejado explícitamente claro. Así que han ideado nuevas formas de guerra. Son tan nuevas que aún no se han dado cuenta en Kiev, Washington o Bruselas”.

Esta no es una guerra posicional de las fuerzas rusas, todas las fuentes están de acuerdo. Pero el resultado de los despliegues altamente móviles (conocidos como РЕЙД – “ reyd ” – en la terminología militar rusa) será geográfico.

*MAPA DE UCRANIA CON SUPERPOSICIÓN DE UDZ FORMADA POR NUEVAS LÍNEAS RUSAS*


Legend: Black lines=UDZ; red arrows=Russian РЕЙД movements; blue arrows=withdrawal and re-deployment; red stars=attack targets; blue crosses=Russian fortifications.

*MAPA DE LÍNEAS DE FERROCARRIL Y ESTACIONES DE TREN DE UCRANIA CON SUPERPOSICIÓN UDZ*


Legend: broken line=state border; black points=near-border train stations; red points=western train stations; red circles=western train stations included in international passenger tariff.

Fuente militar: “Los mapas hablan por sí solos. El РЕЙД consistirá en varias puntas de lanza blindadas pesadas con el objetivo de ocupar y destruir los centros logísticos y las rutas de transporte del enemigo, así como cualquier infraestructura. Esto incluirá lo que quede de la red eléctrica ucraniana en la zona objetivo. Una vez que se haya completado la destrucción de estos objetivos, los restos de la infraestructura serán minados y el área plantada con dispositivos de detección. Luego, los ejércitos comenzarán una retirada rápida y escalonada detrás de las líneas rusas, donde ya ha comenzado el proceso de fortificación y atrincheramiento”.

“A los civiles y las tropas ucranianas desarmadas, a excepción de las unidades ukronazis, se les asignará uno o dos corredores a través de los cuales se les permitirá salir de la zona. Será mejor que no se entretengan.

*MINANDO LA UDZ CON EL SISTEMA ZEMLEDELIYE LANZADO A DISTANCIA


*
First detected in operation in March, Zemledeliye (literally “agriculture”) is a remotely fired rocket system for planting mines across a landscape. The mines “can be used in defence and offence. In defence to block the enemy’s advance and in offence to block retreat and channel the enemy into the desired killing zone. The mines launched by this system are programmable -- they can be deactivated or they can self-destruct in the future with the cessation of hostilities.” Source: https://militaryleak.com/

Las fuentes coinciden en que la ciudad de Odessa no es objetivo de un ataque militar directo. Hay varias razones. Una es que hasta la mitad de la población de la ciudad ya es prorrusa y está dispuesta a esperar la oportunidad de abrir las puertas de la ciudad; para la evidencia, lea esto.

Una razón relacionada, según esta fuente: “Los ukronazis han puesto su máximo esfuerzo en la desrusificación usando el terror, y están atrincherados para pelear, mientras que los lugareños parecen contentos de dejar que cualquiera o todos los demás peleen. Parece que [el general] Surovikin ha llegado a la conclusión de que no tiene sentido tratar de atravesar un terreno desfavorable con una logística dudosa para 'liberar' un dolor de cabeza, al menos no hasta que ocurra la despoblación debido a la deselectrificación. Tomo la palabra de Surovikin.
Para la declaración de Surovikin del 18 de octubre, lea esto .

Las fuentes coinciden en que habrá una nueva línea de demarcación militar antes del deshielo de la próxima primavera; difieren en cómo se dibuja ahora y cómo se verá el próximo abril. “Por ahora, la línea estará en el Dnieper con la zona que se extiende desde Cisjordania hasta la grupa de Ucrania, supongo que a una profundidad de no menos de 100 km. Esto pondrá el territorio ruso fuera del alcance de la mayoría de la artillería ucraniana. Una zona de 100 km de profundidad también dará tiempo a las fuerzas rusas para detectar e interceptar cualquier cosa en vuelo. En el sector central, la ciudad de Kherson permanecerá sin población durante un período aún indeciso. Mientras esto dure, es probable que la ciudad sea parte de la zona en lugar de parte del territorio ruso. El tiempo y las negociaciones de armisticio pueden cambiar eso”.

“En el sector norte, desde Kramatorsk y Slovyansk hasta Kharkov, luego hacia el noroeste hasta Sumy y Chernigov, hay guarniciones y áreas de concentración del odio en las fronteras de Rusia o cerca de ellas; no se salvarán. Se apagan las luces para ellos. Tomaron su decisión en febrero-marzo y durante la retirada la primavera pasada. El bombardeo, el sabotaje y otros ataques en Bryansk, Belgorod y Kursk los calificaron para la deselectrificación, la despoblación y la desnazificación”.

“El punto a enfatizar, especialmente en las operaciones rusas en el norte, es que serán operaciones РЕЙД: no tomarán ni retendrán territorio. Las penetraciones serán profundas, pero no tanto como en febrero-marzo pasado. Esta vez incluirán un elemento de seguridad masivo, incluidos drones y apoyo de infantería. La idea no será ocupar el territorio, y mucho menos administrarlo, por mucho tiempo. El objetivo será destruir a los enemigos que levantan la cabeza y la infraestructura en la que se apoyan; colocar minas y sensores; y luego retirarse”.

“Una vez que se hayan tomado los nodos de transporte y logística asignados, comenzará el trabajo de destruirlos por parte de las unidades de ingenieros. Puentes, carreteras, vías férreas, patios de clasificación, material rodante, aeródromos, almacenamiento y dispensarios de combustible, subestaciones eléctricas, torres de transmisión y comunicaciones, oficinas centrales, almacenes, áreas de descanso, equipo agrícola: cualquier cosa que pueda usarse para apoyar el esfuerzo de la OTAN ucraniana al este de la frontera occidental de la zona será destruido. Ese será también el trabajo de las fuerzas terrestres, más completo y completo de lo que pueden lograr los ataques con misiles y aviones no tripulados”.

“Los civiles y los combatientes desarmados, sin su equipo motorizado, podrán salir de la zona a autobuses especialmente preparados (como supervisó Surovikin en Siria) con todo lo que puedan llevar a la espalda. El secretario general de Naciones Unidas, tan entusiasmado por salvar a los ukronazis en Mariupol, se le indicará que los tenga listos en los puntos de recogida prescritos. Se alentará a los ancianos a que acudan a puestos de ayuda preparados para su atención y procesamiento. Cualquiera que decida permanecer dentro de la zona será informado explícitamente por radio, volantes y altavoces de que se los considera combatientes enemigos y serán atacados en consecuencia. Después de un período de tiempo prescrito, los 'puentes dorados' para la población que sale serán destruidos. Para los que quedan, no habrán tenido electricidad, saneamiento o comunicaciones antes de que lleguen los rusos, y aún menos medios para restaurar estos servicios después de que se vayan”.

Dentro de la UDZ, tome Poltava, por ejemplo: la fuente ha indicado con flechas rojas las líneas de aproximación occidental y oriental de las fuerzas rusas:

Above: Poltava with the highway approaches marked by red arrows. Below: satellite picture, just south of Poltava, of electrical substation and transmission towers destroyed by Russian military engineers before they withdraw.

“Si los rusos son capaces de bordear los grandes centros de población, llegar a las afueras de Poltava y disparar contra los grandes patios de clasificación de ferrocarriles, cruces y carreteras, esta será la sentencia de muerte para las fuerzas ucranianas de la OTAN en el este. Después de un intervalo establecido que permite escapar a aquellos que deseen, la infraestructura puede ser destruida. A medida que las fuerzas rusas retroceden por la E40 y hacia el norte por las rutas que las llevaron allí. podrán destruir todo, incluidas las estaciones de combustible, las torres de radio/microondas, las subestaciones y los puentes en el camino”.

Otra fuente: “Veo una continuación de los ataques para atacar a los comandantes en Ucrania, aunque parece que ahora todas las reuniones estratégicas e incluso las reuniones de comando táctico se llevan a cabo en el extranjero. Los rusos intentarán empujar a tantos civiles como sea posible hacia Europa. La oscuridad sobre el país ofrece una visión clara de las pequeñas unidades dispersas en el país en posiciones defensivas si no están usando cobertura civil. Serán seleccionados y atacados con drones o artillería en todo el frente oriental”.

[*]There was plagiarism on this topic by Pepe Escobar in a recent piece he entitled “Electric War” in which concepts, terms and references were cribbed from _Dances with Bears_. Following republication of Escobar by Andrei Raevsky of _The Saker_, they have refused to acknowledge the evidence of the plagiarism.



podría funcionar como solución transitoria, es mejor que una guerra nuclear

excepto el corredor de Odessa, demasiado fino, si no lo tienes no puedes defender la flota ni Crimea

++++









Vladimir Putin Jumps the Shark, Compares Russian War Dead to Traffic Accidents


Klaus Schwab's BFF long-tables the war dead and reality itself




anti-empire.com





una fea historia de propaganda, falta decencia??


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> por dios manteneros firmes



Temple, hace falta temple.

Templado a fuego.


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## sonotone (29 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Tu conciencia no es un objeto, tu cerebro si lo es...
> Tu conciencia es un proceso, un siendo...por eso puede terminarse, desaparecer sin dejar nada.
> En ese sentido tu cerebro es mas perdurable, al ser materia los átomos que lo componen estarán aquí por millones de años...
> Tu conciencia es un proceso, una funcion de tu neuronas, cuando estas fallen tu conciencia simplemente detendra su funcionamiento...
> Tu conciencia no es un objeto, es un proceso de tu organo cerebral...



Para que tu cerebro fuera un objeto tú consciencia tendría que estar separada de tu cuerpo, por lo que de acuerdo a tu dualismo cartesiano, vendríamos a ser en el fondo ángeles encarnados.

Pero es que no somos ángeles encarnados, esa es la cosa.

Así que tu Cuerpo (y sus órganos) son igualmente Sujeto, como tu Conciencia. Porque Cuerpo y Alma están coodeterminados.

Por esa razón, resultan tan débiles las argumentaciones de los abortistas, que vienen a sostener tu misma tesis, que como "soy dueño de mi cuerpo", yo decido, como si TU no fueras tu cuerpo!!. 

Eso es lo que tenéis que demostrar, que tu no seas tu cuerpo....

Puro idealismo metafísico.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Desde la perspectiva cristiana, en realidad, lo Uno y lo Múltiple están armonizados (Trinidad), así que no hay contradicción. Todo funciona de acuerdo a un Orden. Esto se defendió durante siglos en los Concilios, pues todas las herejías (incluida los mahometanos) de una forma u otra siempre suponían la negación de esa pluralidad intrínseca del Orden/Uno. De ahí que yo ponga el acento en la pluralidad.
> 
> Ahora bien, quizá haya que reconocer diferentes grados de militancia cristiana. Porque hay cristianos que vemos que no existe ni ha existido jamás tal Orden (la Humanidad no existe como Sujeto político. La "Aldea Global" es una quimera), pero no por ello estamos dispuestos a militar en el paganismo materialista de progres y "libegales" globalistas. El motivo es puramente político, es decir, práctico: sabemos bien que las sociedades solo pueden sobrevivir si disponen de una RELIGION RACIONAL, frente a las religiones irracionales como el Islam o el Progresismo, diseñadas para fragmentar e implosionar sociedades.
> 
> ...



Por mi parte no acepto la Trinidad, ese es un dogma posterior que no aparece en los Evangelios, y recuerdo perfectamente la advertencia sobre 'enseñar un Evangelio distinto de este'.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> la regla de oro ética en el cristianismo se expresó con "amarás a tu prójimo como a ti mismo" Marcos 12, 28b-34 pero es una constante en muchas religiones y filosofías desde tiempos remotos. el testimonio más antiguo que se conserva es en un texto egipcio de la XII dinastía , datado de 1970-1640 a. C :
> "haz por aquel que puede hacer por ti, de modo que le induzcas a obrar igual"
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es arrivismo, no se parece en nada a la máxima cristiana.


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Minuto de gloria conspirativa...

Explosión en Londres. Dicen que un rayo...









Black column of smoke rises over north London following 'explosion'


A resident reported a "huge flash of light followed by sound of massive explosion".




www.express.co.uk


----------



## sonotone (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por mi parte no acepto la Trinidad, ese es un dogma posterior que no aparece en los Evangelios, y recuerdo perfectamente la advertencia sobre 'enseñar un Evangelio distinto de este'.



Ah, ahora entiendo, entonces practicas de algún modo la herejia de Prisciliano, los priscilianos negaban la Trinidad. Para ellos, no existía el principio de individuación, que es la condición de la libertad humana (no somos diferentes, luego todos somos uno y lo mismo). No seríamos por tanto entes corpóreos (individuales y diferentes) sino meros entes aparentes (empezando por Jesús, de quien no reconocen que sea Dios encarnado).

Estas tesis son gnósticas (todas las tesis gnósticas niegan el Cuerpo y el principio de individuación. Son antimaterialistas, hiperidealistas) y por tanto no son realmente cristianas. Los priscilianos tienen mucho en común con las tesis unitaristas del Islam. En ambos casos, el Entendimiento Agente (Alma) no es individual (corpóreo), por lo que al final somos meras marionetas de Allah.

Si se fija bien, verá que detrás de los totalitarismos políticos siempre hay una ideología de raiz gnóstica: protestantes, Islam, progresismo, comunismo, nazismo, feminismo.... todos son subproductos gnósticos que pretenden negar el principio de individuación.


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Eso es arrivismo, no se parece en nada a la máxima cristiana.



la máxima cristiana o la del campesino elcocuente egipcio serían formulaciones distintas de *la regla de oro* ética. hay quien sostiene que la regla de oro ética forma parte de *algún aspecto innato de la especie humana* (aunque las culturas mesoamericanas lo desmienten rotundamente). le pongo el enlace al artículo wikipédico alemán porque es el más completo de lejos.









Goldene Regel – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por mi parte no acepto la Trinidad, ese es un dogma posterior que no aparece en los Evangelios, y recuerdo perfectamente la advertencia sobre 'enseñar un Evangelio distinto de este'.



¡María santísima! ¡Señor bendito!

Se atreve usted a contravenir la verdad revelada en la magistral obra de Jose luis Cuerda.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Eso es arrivismo, no se parece en nada a la máxima cristiana.



Dios me encantan estas discusiones de religión fuera de los ámbitos controlados de la iglesia.

¿Es consciente la iglesia de lo que significa esto?¿sois conscientes de lo que significa esto?.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por mi parte no acepto la Trinidad, ese es un dogma posterior que no aparece en los Evangelios, y recuerdo perfectamente la advertencia sobre 'enseñar un Evangelio distinto de este'.



_Es otra asimilación de creencias antiguas.
Parece que el origen está en el Mazdeísmo que fue asimilado por el Mitraísmo romano y a su vez por el Cristianismo_.


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

De estos polvos, los futuros lodos. No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver, Bienvenidos a Euromadmax.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Minuto de gloria conspirativa...
> 
> Explosión en Londres. Dicen que un rayo...
> 
> ...



Me apuesto que es un transformador reventado por sobre carga.

Es lo más lógico en la garganta de Olduvay.


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Minuto de gloria conspirativa...
> 
> Explosión en Londres. Dicen que un rayo...
> 
> ...



*Sunak ha cocinado al gato.*


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Dios me encantan estas discusiones de religión fuera de los ámbitos controlados de la iglesia.
> 
> ¿Es consciente la iglesia de lo que significa esto?¿sois conscientes de lo que significa esto?.



_Hay un libro que puede que le guste._

"El catolicismo explicado a las ovejas" de Juan Eslava Galán



https://www.solidaridadobrera.org/ateneo_nacho/libros/Juan%20Eslava%20Gal%C3%A1n%20-%20El%20catolicismo%20explicado%20a%20las%20ovejas.pdf


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

visaman dijo:


> buenas drojas o algo



Ya volverás cabizbajo y arrepentido, pecador.


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Ah, ahora entiendo, entonces practicas de algún modo la herejia de Prisciliano, los priscilianos negaban la Trinidad. Para ellos, no existía el principio de individuación, que es la condición de la libertad humana (no somos diferentes, luego todos somos uno y lo mismo). No seríamos por tanto entes corpóreos (individuales y diferentes) sino meros entes aparentes (empezando por Jesús, de quien no reconocen que sea Dios encarnado).
> 
> Estas tesis son gnósticas (todas las tesis gnósticas niegan el Cuerpo y el principio de individuación. Son antimaterialistas, hiperidealistas) y por tanto no son realmente cristianas. Los priscilianos tienen mucho en común con las tesis unitaristas del Islam. En ambos casos, el Entendimiento Agente (Alma) no es individual (corpóreo), por lo que al final somos meras marionetas de Allah.
> 
> La gnosis , en sus multiples variantes, ha sido siempre y es hoy la religión adecuada para toda clase de totalitarismos políticos.



Un respeto por Prisciliano. El primer asesinado por la justicia eclesiástica romana.

Un buen tipo. Compostela le debe mucho. Las mujeres en su comunidad eran tratadas y consideradas como seres humanos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Hay un libro que puede que le guste._
> 
> "El catolicismo explicado a las ovejas" de Juan Eslava Galán
> 
> ...



¡¡PERRAZO!!, ya tengo lectura lectura.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ¿Botas de goma con climas tan fríos????... si generases algo de sudor y sin que exista transpiración, no sería tanto como congelarse internamente???... no estoy yo muy puesto, pero mi impresión sería algo que tuviese capacidad mínima pero la que fuese de transpirar, de lo contrario la lógica, al menos la mía, indicaría que en cuanto el frío aumentase, esa humedad pasaría a ser hielo o casi y por tanto estarías muy mal protegido, pero... no soy experto, pero la humedad aquí es algo tremendo y como no la tengas SIEMPRE en cuenta te puedes quedar frito en cualquier circunstancia aún cuando vayas con cien prendas de ropa...



Si te preocupa el frio, siempre se pueden usar polainas y no las veo que lleven puestas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

Nueva alerta aérea en Ucrania.

La de esta mañana ha sido para machacar en Nikolayev pero ukras están intentando silenciar fuentes.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

*Dirección de Soledar
Situación a las 15.00 horas del 29 de noviembre de 2022*

Las unidades de asalto de la PMC y las unidades NM del DNR rompieron la defensa de las AFU al sur de la ciudad, establecieron el control sobre Kurdyumivka y alcanzaron el canal Severskyi Donets-Donbass.

En la zona de Bajmut, en medio del colapso de las líneas defensivas de las AFU en Kurdyumivka, el mando ucraniano está reforzando las posiciones al norte de Opytne y cerca de Kleshcheyevka, cerca de Bajmut. Las unidades de ingeniería están levantando fortificaciones adicionales.

▪ Hasta diez obuses M777 con misiles guiados Excalibur están siendo redesplegados urgentemente desde Zaporizhzhya a la zona de Bakhmut.

▪ Debido a una posible ofensiva desde Kurdyumivka y Maiorsk, 40 hombres movilizados han sido trasladados a la zona de Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk) para reponer el 5º Regimiento de Asalto Separado de las AFU.

En el tramo de Soledarsky, unidades de la 4ª brigada de la Milicia Popular de la RNL recuperaron el control de Spornyy, al oeste de Lisychansk, como resultado de prolongados combates posicionales.

En el sector de Lysychansk, los combates continúan en los alrededores de Bilogorovka. El acuerdo se encuentra en una "zona gris" y ninguna de las partes tiene un control seguro sobre él. Una compañía de la 81ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las AFU llegó a Serebryanka.

En los próximos días, deberíamos esperar que comiencen los combates activos en las cercanías de Kleshcheevka y Opytne, cerca de Bakhmut. Su liberación permitirá cubrir completamente Bajmut desde el sur y cortar esencialmente el suministro del grupo ucraniano desde Chasov Yar y Konstantinovka.

Además, la liberación de Kurdyumivka permitirá teóricamente avanzar hacia las alturas cercanas a Bila Hora y tomar bajo control de fuego Kostyantynivka y Chasov Yar, así como desarrollar la ofensiva hacia Toretsk.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Dios me encantan estas discusiones de religión fuera de los ámbitos controlados de la iglesia.
> 
> ¿Es consciente la iglesia de lo que significa esto?¿sois conscientes de lo que significa esto?.


----------



## latiendo (29 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Tu conciencia no es un objeto, tu cerebro si lo es...
> Tu conciencia es un proceso, un siendo...por eso puede terminarse, desaparecer sin dejar nada.
> En ese sentido tu cerebro es mas perdurable, al ser materia los átomos que lo componen estarán aquí por millones de años...
> Tu conciencia es un proceso, una funcion de tu neuronas, cuando estas fallen tu conciencia simplemente detendra su funcionamiento...
> Tu conciencia no es un objeto, es un proceso de tu organo cerebral...



Lo que es un siendo o un proceso como dices tú es tu órgano cerebral, pues cambia con el tiempo. Pero da igual. No he querido entrar en la discusión de si el cerebro es un instrumento de la consciencia, alma, espíritu... o ésta es un producto del cerebro.

No entro en la discusión de lo que es o no es tu consciencia sino en la evidencia de que existe. Y partiendo de ahí es cuando le planteo la cuestión desde su punto de vista totalmente materialista:

"Si tu universo materialista que siempre ha existido ha demostrado que es capaz de producir un determinado resultado, esto es: tu consciencia ¿Qué te hace pensar que no es capaz de volver a hacerlo?"

Por otro lado, el único que puede experimentar la irreversibilidad o total desaparición de tu consciencia eres tú. Nadie puede hacerlo por ti y tú no puedes hacerlo por nadie. Y tal cosa no te ha pasado ¿Por qué se afirma entonces que no existe lo que no se ha experimentado? Poca Ciencia veo en esa afirmación.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Potente explosión en la Sloviansk ocupada por el enemigo, sobre la que avanzan nuestras tropas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Polonia no va a entregar a Ucrania sus sistemas de misiles antiaéreos Patriot, según ha declarado el Primer Ministro Morawiecki.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

El equivalente francés del HIMARS ha llegado a Ucrania - LRU

La LRU es la versión francesa mejorada del sistema estadounidense M270 / HIMARS en una plataforma sobre orugas. Puede utilizar misiles guiados con un alcance de hasta 85 km.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (29 Nov 2022)

Y en el santoral que dia es hoy? San Plomo?
Que estan pesaos...
Sin acritud


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Kupyansk, Krasnolymansk y Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, cerca del pueblo de Ivanovka, en la región de Kharkiv, el enemigo intentó sin éxito atacar a las tropas rusas. Como resultado del ataque con fuego, la unidad de las AFU fue empujada de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Más de 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas fueron destruidos.
▪ Un intento de ataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en dirección a Chervonopopovka LNR fue frustrado en la dirección Krasno-Limanskoe.
Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP y 4 vehículos fueron destruidos en la zona inicial.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas continúan su ofensiva en dirección a Donetsk. Fueron destruidos más de 100 militantes ucranianos, 1 tanque, 5 vehículos blindados de combate y 5 vehículos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23579









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Asalto a Artemivsk: nuestras unidades estrechan el semicírculo, ocupando una serie de asentamientos y alturas de importancia estratégica

▪ Nuestras unidades están avanzando con éxito en los alrededores de Artemivsk. La situación de cerco operativo está muy cerca, dijo ayer el líder del DNR.
▪ Se acaba de informar de que, según datos preliminares, las tropas rusas casi han tomado el control de la ruta de suministro de las AFU: la carretera a Chasov Yar y la línea Ozarianovka-Kurdyumovka-Zelenopolye. Este triángulo es estratégicamente importante como altura sobre Artemivsk, Chasov Yar y Konstantinovka. Lo principal aquí es controlar la ruta de suministro de las AFU a Chasov Yar. Ahora está bajo el control de nuestras tropas, escribe Semyon Pegov.
▪ Ayer los combatientes de la PMC ocuparon a la vez 3 asentamientos importantes al sur de Artemivsk: Andreevka, Zelenopolye y Ozaryanivka (Pershe Travnia) y procedieron a asaltar Kurdyumivka.
▪ En la zona de Kurdyumovka el enemigo ha establecido una fuerte fortificación. Según nuestra información, el asalto continúa. El enemigo no está completamente desalojado.
▪ El sector privado sigue cerrando el anillo de contención alrededor de Artemivsk y logra un importante resultado estratégico al alcanzar el canal Seversky Donets-Donbass, que tiene un impacto directo en el suministro de agua a Horlivka, Yasynuvata y Donetsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Guerra hasta el último ucraniano: el secretario general de la OTAN hace una serie de declaraciones sobre el conflicto militar

▪ Las victorias de Rusia "harán que nuestro mundo sea aún más peligroso y todos nosotros aún más vulnerables".
▪ "El aumento de las facturas de alimentos y energía supone tiempos difíciles para muchos hogares en Europa". "Todos estamos pagando el precio de la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania".
▪ El éxito de las negociaciones requiere el éxito en el frente. "Sabemos que la mayoría de las guerras terminan en la mesa de negociaciones. Pero lo que ocurre en la mesa de negociaciones está directamente relacionado con lo que ocurre en el campo de batalla. Por lo tanto, para crear las condiciones de una paz duradera, debemos asegurarnos de que Ucrania gane como Estado soberano e independiente. Debemos seguir prestando apoyo militar a Ucrania".
▪ Los aliados de la OTAN han entregado generadores y piezas de repuesto para ayudar a Ucrania a reconstruir su destrozada infraestructura energética.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Dirección de Soledar
> Situación a las 15.00 horas del 29 de noviembre de 2022*
> 
> Las unidades de asalto de la PMC y las unidades NM del DNR rompieron la defensa de las AFU al sur de la ciudad, establecieron el control sobre Kurdyumivka y alcanzaron el canal Severskyi Donets-Donbass.
> ...



Menuda semana de mierda les espera en el frente de Bajmut y Soledar, el fin de semana a peor.

Máximas de -2 con vientos superiores a 30km/h, mínimas -7 con +40km/h finde, da de sensación térmica de -15/20 con suerte.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Las consultas entre Rusia y EE.UU. sobre el START-3 se ven efectivamente frustradas por la falta de voluntad de EE.UU. de hacer concesiones a su posición y de tener en cuenta la de Rusia. Es poco probable que se produzcan avances antes del fin de las hostilidades activas en Ucrania. El futuro tratado, si lo hay, vendrá determinado por el resultado de la guerra en Ucrania y la carrera armamentística nuclear.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Maestro Rejón, por un instante, sólo por uno, pensé que se había ido a Qatar.



Para saltar por lo menos tienes que tener guevos, cosa de la que carece


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean la región de Belgorod

Las llegadas se registraron en la ciudad de Shebekino, así como en los pueblos de Murom y Novaya Tavolzhanka, dijo el gobernador de la región, Gladkov.

"Hay daños menores en varias viviendas particulares. En Novaya Tavolzhanka, el techo de uno de los negocios resultó dañado. Hay daños en un gasoducto y en una línea eléctrica".

Afortunadamente, no hubo víctimas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Y en el santoral que dia es hoy? San Plomo?
> Que estan pesaos...



San Plumbeo.

Mea culpa, mea culpa.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Vídeo de confirmación t.me/izvestia desde la Kurdyumivka liberada, que fue tomada tras romper las poderosas fortificaciones de las AFU al este de la aldea, lo que hizo que el frente enemigo al sur de Artemivsk flotara y que nuestras tropas no sólo tomaran Kurdyumivka y una serie de aldeas adyacentes, sino que también alcanzaran el canal Seversky Donets-Donbass.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Nueva alerta aérea en Ucrania.
> 
> La de esta mañana ha sido para machacar en Nikolayev pero ukras están intentando silenciar fuentes.



A ver si los están troleando!!


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Ilon Musk ha aumentado el coste de utilizar Starlink en Ucrania.
Tanto la cuota de suscripción (de 60 a 75 dólares al mes) como los propios terminales han subido.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

El general invierno puede que llegue hasta nuestros lares en forma de siberiana norteña.

He dicho puede.


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> A ver si los están troleando!!



¡Pues claro! Ya van dos en 48 horas.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Mishustin informó de que la deuda rusa ha descendido un 25% desde principios de año, mientras que los ingresos presupuestarios han aumentado un 10%. Las sanciones están funcionando.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

En la misma tónica que los alemanes...
*La actividad económica en Europa se ha desplomado al mínimo, - Mesa Redonda Europea de Industriales

▪La actividad económica en Europa se desplomó en medio del empeoramiento de la crisis energética,*
_* la inflación récord y las sanciones antirrusas, cuyo efecto no fue el esperado.

▪La encuesta de la ERT muestra que el 87% de los empresarios europeos no espera que la situación
económica mejore. Al mismo tiempo, el 71% cree que el deterioro de la economía se producirá
en un sector concreto.

▪El 32% de los directores generales europeos planea recortar la producción y el 15% cerrar sus empresas
*_
*- Según Bloomberg, las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia acabarán en un caótico fracaso occidental.*









CEO confidence drops to an all-time low in H2 2022 - ERT


Brussels, 23 November 2022: The results of a new survey released today reveal the latest sentiments for the economic and business outlook among European business leaders and reflect the challenges facing some of Europe’s most significant companies. The Conference Board Measure of CEO Confidence™...




ert.eu




...


----------



## sonotone (29 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cervantes era profundamente cristiano y español, por eso se le ataca, ni ateo, ni judio, ni cristiano nuevo.
> 
> El *héroe de Lepanto, "católico y fiel cristiano"* (_El Quijote_, I-XIX), y lector de unas _Horas de Nuestra Señora, _el 4 de junio de 1593 en Sevilla, no solo afirmó ser «hijo y nieto de personas que han sido familiares del Santo Oficio de Córdoba" (K. Sliwa, _Documentos_, 262-63), sino también aseveró creer "firme y verdaderamente en Dios y en todo aquello que tiene y cree la Santa Iglesia católica romana" (_El Quijote, _II-VIII), y estar en Roma, donde "besé los pies al Sumo Pontífice, confesé mis pecados con el mayor penitenciario, absolvió me de ellos, y dióme los recaudos necesarios que diesen fe de mi confesión y penitencia… visité los lugares tan santos como innumerables que hay en aquella Ciudad Santa" (_La española inglesa_).



Gracias, tendré en cuenta sus referencias. Pero, dado que en el siglo XVI, como ahora, te podían "cancelar" si te salías del dogma oficial, no es descabellado suponer que Cervantes fuera ateo pero supiera guardar hábilmente las apariencias. Al fin de cuentas Cervantes era un zorro que sabía decir las cosas sin decirlas o despistar al incauto a través del juego de narradores y personajes que utiliza para no ponerse él mismo en la diana.

A Cervantes le atacan por todo lo que dices, pura envidia.


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Anglos envían misiles Brimstone II a los nazis.









British C-17s supplying Brimstone 2 missiles to Ukraine


Brimstone 2 missiles are being delivered by Royal Air Force C-17 transport aircraft to help Ukraine fight Russia.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Un respeto por Prisciliano. El primer asesinado por la justicia eclesiástica romana.
> 
> Un buen tipo. Compostela le debe mucho. Las mujeres en su comunidad eran tratadas y consideradas como seres humanos.



Pero la fama se la lleva el tal Santiago, el patrón mítico necesario para crear la dístópica 'España...
Si el Prisciliano encontrara su cabeza...


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El equivalente francés del HIMARS ha llegado a Ucrania - LRU
> 
> La LRU es la versión francesa mejorada del sistema estadounidense M270 / HIMARS en una plataforma sobre orugas. Puede utilizar misiles guiados con un alcance de hasta 85 km.
> 
> ...



Franchutes a las órdenes del amo, buen sirviente el maricron.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Nov 2022)

Y Odessa pa cuándo?


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las consultas entre Rusia y EE.UU. sobre el START-3 se ven efectivamente frustradas por la falta de voluntad de EE.UU. de hacer concesiones a su posición y de tener en cuenta la de Rusia. Es poco probable que se produzcan avances antes del fin de las hostilidades activas en Ucrania. El futuro tratado, si lo hay, vendrá determinado por el resultado de la guerra en Ucrania y la carrera armamentística nuclear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pactar con satánicos criminales como son los Bastardos es suicida, a ver si de una vez lo aprenden los rusos.


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las consultas entre Rusia y EE.UU. sobre el START-3 se ven efectivamente frustradas por la falta de voluntad de EE.UU. de hacer concesiones a su posición y de tener en cuenta la de Rusia. Es poco probable que se produzcan avances antes del fin de las hostilidades activas en Ucrania. El futuro tratado, si lo hay, vendrá determinado por el resultado de la guerra en Ucrania y la carrera armamentística nuclear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efexxtivamente. EEUU quiere jugar a marear la perdiz para incluir los hipersónicos 
mientras busca desesperadamente alcanzar esa excelencia. Claro que, Rusia lo sabe...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

Ucrania solicita a USA:

Metanol, generadores diesel, compresores de gas, equipos para producción de gas

News.obozrevatel.com


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ucrania solicita a USA:
> 
> Metanol, generadores diesel, compresores de gas, equipos para producción de gas
> 
> News.obozrevatel.com



Ucrania, solicita esto, Ucrania solicita aquello, menudo agujero negro que es Ucrania, no creo que tarde mucho el día que se cansen los paises donantes.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

Yago por fin ha descubierto el envio de armas de China a Rusia, pero para no enfadar al perro pachón de su jefe, dice que son equipos "no letales"...juas, juas, después de la colorinada que le han montado a China los demooocratas, los envios van a ser muuuy letales.


----------



## Iskra (29 Nov 2022)

En Jersón, el jefe del centro de detención preventiva, Kirill Rashin fue fusilado. 

Rashin se quedó en Jersón con su esposa durante la evacuación.Ayer, fue detenido por la SBU. Se informa que el jefe del centro de detención preventiva recibió un disparo.

“Se quedó por su esposa.El pudo evacuar a sus padres, pero él mismo se quedó con su mujer en Kherson , ella no quería cruzar Dnieper. Según la información, le dispararon”. 

Además, tres empleados más del centro de detención preventiva fueron detenidos en Jersón: la teniente mayor Irina Polijova, el teniente coronel Yevgeny Usachov y el teniente coronel Igor Guryakov. Aún se desconoce su destino. Anteriormente, la Oficina Estatal de Investigación de Ucrania informó que se enfrentan a cadena perpetua.


t.me/ZOVNR/2882
=================================
El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en la dirección de Donbass y Liman, lo principal del resumen del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪En las direcciones de Artemovsky, Avdeevsky y Limansky, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están realizando operaciones de asalto, en Zaporozhye, Kherson y Kupyansky, defensivas.

▪El Estado Mayor no mencionó los pueblos de Andreevka, Ozaryanovka y Zelenopolye, que quedaron bajo control ruso.

▪Hubo batallas en el área de Novoselovsky y Belogorovka en la RPL.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF lanzaron 9 misiles y 13 ataques aéreos, dispararon más de 50 ataques desde el MLRS contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Una empresa fue alcanzada por un ataque con misiles en Dnepropetrovsk.


----------



## ATDTn (29 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Es indudable que se aproxima una horrible época para Rusia. De cualquier manera esto es inevitable.
> Pero no entiendo la negación de sus dirigentes, no entiendo cómo pudiendo evitarle dolor y desesperanza a su gente redoblan la apuesta en una guerra perdida.
> 
> Tal vez ya sea tarde para todo.



Vea la verdad revelada para usted
[


Spoiler: Gggggg



MEDIA=youtube]YQqrIr202es[/MEDIA




]
Aprovecho para incluirle en mi lista especial


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

La organización terrorista , criminal y satánica. OTAN busca un conflicto nuclear.



Rumanía acogió una reunión de ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la OTAN, uno de los temas tratados fue la situación en el Mar Negro.

El Secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Anthony Blinken, anunció hoy que la OTAN reforzará su presencia desde el Mar Negro hasta el Mar Báltico. Estados Unidos está considerando enviar sus buques de guerra allí, sin pasar por la Convención de Montreux. Esta información fue publicada por The Wall Street Journal.

En este contexto, el Senado de los EE. UU. está considerando la posibilidad de presionar a Ankara y obtener su permiso para enviar destructores de la OTAN al Mar Negro. Ellos, según Washington, “tendrán que mitigar la amenaza que representan los submarinos rusos”.

[...] "Ahora estamos buscando formas y medios para convencer a Turquía de que interprete la Convención de Montreux de una manera que lo permita", dijo el senador Roger Wicker.

Mientras tanto, Turquía se opone categóricamente a la admisión de barcos de la OTAN en el Mar Negro. Ankara rechaza todos los intentos de los países occidentales de cambiar la Convención de Montreux.

E. Poddubni


----------



## HDR (29 Nov 2022)

En lo de Jersón ha quedado patente la superioridad incontestable de los rusos, a pesar de la intervención de la OTAN y de la desproporción numérica. Por si había alguna duda.

Los rusos, además de las condiciones desfavorables mencionadas anteriormente, estaban en una situación de desventaja situacional, por tener un río enorme a sus espaldas. Eso era lo que usaban los ucranianos como argumento para sostener sus ataques.

Una vez que los rusos maniobran sobre el terreno y se deshacen del obstáculo natural, se establece una situación de igualdad absoluta en cuanto a posiciones. Los ucros a un lado del río, los rusos al otro. Ninguno tiene una ventaja geográfica sobre el adversario.

Sin embargo, a pesar de esa igualdad, los ucros han terminado por retirarse de Jersón. Ellos no tienen ningún río a sus espaldas ni nada semejante y, sin embargo, se retiran. No pueden hacer frente a la presencia de la fuerza rusa al otro lado del río.


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Noticias de Kramatorsk

"La ciudad ha visto un aumento notable en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los nazis, en su mayoría hurgando en el mercado. No es raro que las personas escuchen un habla puramente en inglés de ellos, a veces en polaco. Luego se sientan en los sótanos y en el fábricas. - dice una de las fuentes.

Aquí es interesante lo siguiente: ¿los mercenarios extranjeros informados por los residentes locales son los que acaban de llegar tomando un contrato en Ucrania o ya son los primeros en abrir un maratón para escapar de Artyomovsk? 

"En Kramatorsk, la situación sigue siendo más o menos tranquila, solo que ya están hartos de repartir citaciones a todos en fila. Todos los días estamos felices de escuchar el ruido de la dirección de Artyomovskoye: ¡los nuestros avanzan allí! Bueno, aguantamos aquí, ¡somos del Donbass! ¡Lo principal es que venimos rápido! - Me escriben civiles de Kramatorsk.

¡Deseo una pronta liberación de la peste nazi a todos los patriotas de nuestra Patria! Kramatorsk - Rusia!

Andrey Kamyzhikin


----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No estamos hablando de eso, sino de que una sociedad tiene unos determinados valores y no va aceptar lo que otros le quieran imponer. Cada sociedad tiene sus valores y sus usos y costumbres.
> 
> Y las costumbres NO SON INDIVIDUALES. La sociedad las determina. De hecho, tus puntos de vista no son exclusivamente tuyos. El entorno influye muchísimo.



Por supuesto que las costumbres son individuales, te digo más, las "sociedades", tal y como las interpretáis están en CONTINUO MOVIMIENTO, si tu pudieras traer a un español de hace 100 años hasta este momento, es muy posible que no fuera capaz de adaptarse psicologicamente (o que le costase mucho entender a la gente, mucho más que alguien de otra "sociedad". Por contra, si tu traes a alguien de otra "cultura" a España, a un chino...tarda dos días en montarte su tienda o su negocio...punto..

Las "costumbres" de una sociedad es una chorrada como un piano, si eso tuviera alguna validez, todavía tendríamos a los celtas, por ejemplo, es decir, no habríamos evolucionado

La sociedad avanza, y lo hace determinado por la experiencia vital, por lo que cada uno lee, por los intereses, pero no por formar parte de "algo", que es completamente "esteril", como es un grupo de gente


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

Como me nutre la bilis de esta traidora escondida en Canguria:
Esto es lo que #CCP pretende hacer con #ChinaProtests #ChinaRevolution: La reunión del Comité Central de Asuntos Políticos y Legales del PCCh ayer subrayó: "combatir resueltamente la infiltración y el sabotaje de las fuerzas hostiles", "prevenir y frenar resueltamente los grandes eventos". Traducción: represión


----------



## Bartleby (29 Nov 2022)

El racismo, el de verdad, el que causa guerras mundiales, comienza por propaganda como esta


----------



## alexforum (29 Nov 2022)

La OTAN: "Putin está fracasando en Ucrania"


Los países de la OTAN ayudarán a Ucrania a reconstruir las infraestructuras de gas y electricidad destruidas por los bombardeos rusos, mientras mantienen...




www.20minutos.es





Venga chavales, esta vez si que si. El mismo periodico que nos dijo que Putin tenia cancer, parkinson y problemas de memoria.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

Oh, mis bienamados, aqui os va la traducción del texto facilitado amablemente por la traidora.
Chen Wenqing presidió una reunión plenaria del Comité Legal y Político Central, y enfatizó que se deben tomar medidas efectivas para implementar el espíritu del XX Congreso Nacional del Partido Comunista de China y salvaguardar resueltamente la seguridad nacional y la estabilidad social. Red de Changan de China 2022-11-29 20:42 China Changan Net, creadora de campos sociales de alta calidad concentrarse en Agencia de noticias Xinhua, Beijing, 29 de noviembre. Chen Wenqing, miembro del Buró Político del Comité Central del PCCh y secretario del Comité Político y Legal Central, presidió una reunión plenaria del Comité Político y Legal Central el día 28 para transmitir y aprender de las recientes decisiones y despliegues del Comité Central del Partido. La reunión enfatizó que los órganos políticos y legales deben tomar medidas efectivas para implementar el espíritu del XX Congreso del Partido y salvaguardar resueltamente la seguridad nacional y la estabilidad social. La reunión se centró en los requisitos de despliegue del Informe del XX Congreso Nacional del Partido sobre el trabajo político y legal, estudió las tareas, objetivos y medidas específicas implementadas por los organismos políticos y legales en el próximo período, requirió la implementación completa del espíritu del XX Congreso Nacional. Congreso del Partido Comunista de China, y entendió profundamente el significado decisivo de los "dos establecimientos". Logre resueltamente las "dos salvaguardias", implemente completamente el pensamiento de Xi Jinping sobre el estado de derecho y el concepto general de seguridad nacional, fortalezca el resultado final. pensamiento y espíritu de lucha, acelerar la construcción de un nivel superior de China segura y el estado de derecho, y garantizar la modernización al estilo chino con la modernización del trabajo político y legal. La reunión enfatizó que es necesario adherirse al enfoque centrado en las personas, mejorar la posición política y mejorar continuamente el juicio político, la comprensión política y la ejecución política. Es necesario resolver los conflictos y disputas de manera oportuna y ayudar a resolver las dificultades prácticas de las personas. *Debemos tomar medidas enérgicas contra las actividades de infiltración y sabotaje por parte de fuerzas hostiles de acuerdo con la ley, tomar medidas enérgicas contra los actos ilegales y criminales que perturban el orden social y mantener de manera efectiva la estabilidad social general.* La reunión estudió el trabajo de seguridad de producción, enfatizando que es necesario promover la responsabilidad principal de la seguridad de producción en todos los departamentos funcionales en varias regiones, investigar exhaustivamente y rectificar los riesgos potenciales, prevenir y contener resueltamente los accidentes mayores, y garantizar la seguridad de las vidas de las personas y propiedad. Wang Xiaohong, Zhou Qiang y Zhang Jun asistieron a la reunión.
百度安全验证


----------



## coscorron (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso mismo pensaron los nazis cuando implementaron su Programa Aktion T4. La vida ajena como negocio...y luego soy yo el que no aprecio el amor al prójimo.



Lo que te han dicho otros foreros comentalo con ellos no conmigo. Yo simplemente expongo una realidad y es que robar años a los jovenes para darselos a los viejos además de injusto es estupido.


----------



## willbeend (29 Nov 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> @maxmum_88
> 
> Por si se os ha pasado 88 hace referecncia a HH (las letras número 8 del alfableto) y HH hace referencia a "Heil Hitler"
> 
> Por comentar y eso



Ni idea de quien es ese, pero para radioaficionados, el 88 significa algo asi como "besos con cariño" internacionalmente.

Luego habra quien se ponga 88 por su año de nacimiento...


----------



## amcxxl (29 Nov 2022)

Noticias de evacuación: en Maryinka, el ejército ruso está invadiendo las posiciones restantes de las fuerzas ucranianas. La situación de las AFU es crítica y hay indicios de que los ucranianos también pueden retirarse de este acuerdo


Escepticismo por ahora, pero están surgiendo informes de que Ucrania abandonó Klischiivka.




ZHU DE dijo:


> "combatir resueltamente la infiltración y el sabotaje de las fuerzas hostiles"



correcto, hay que utilizar un lenguaje claro que no transmita mensajes equivocos ni tibiezas a las masas


----------



## Elimina (29 Nov 2022)

¿pero esta basura no la dieron al principio de la guerra?









Wives of Russian troops 'encourage' them to rape Ukrainian women, Ukraine's first lady says


Olena Zelenska, 44, was speaking in London at an international conference to tackle sexual violence during conflicts.




news.sky.com


----------



## kasperle1966 (29 Nov 2022)

*Un residente de Odessa condenado a 15 años de prisión tras colocar una bandera rusa en su casa


*

La Oficina Estatal de Investigación de Ucrania y el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania han emitido un comunicado conjunto en el que informan de que un residente de Odessa ha sido condenado por cooperación con el Servicio Federal de Seguridad de Rusia y por un intento de secuestro de una persona. Según el SBU, el hombre "recogió y pasó a los ocupantes información sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las instalaciones militares en Odessa, datos sobre los patriotas ucranianos".

Además, se le acusa de reclutar a antiguos agentes de la ley para organizar actividades subversivas contra las autoridades ucranianas.

Según un comunicado conjunto emitido por el GBR y el SBU, el hombre de Odessa estaba supuestamente implicado también en "actividades delictivas ordinarias". Fue acusado de intentar secuestrar, junto con un cómplice, a un empresario patriota local que participaba en labores de voluntariado. Además, según la acusación, los "intrusos" pretendían torturar al secuestrado en un sótano especialmente acondicionado para que entregara sus posesiones y su dinero. Pero lo principal no son ni siquiera estas acciones, sino que todo esto se hizo por razones ideológicas y como parte de su cooperación con los servicios especiales rusos.


_Los responsables del FSB les dijeron que querían hacerlo para desestabilizar la situación en la ciudad y también para intercambiar al patriota ucraniano por prisioneros rusos después de que Odessa fuera tomada por las tropas del agresor_

- dijo en una declaración conjunta de las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas.

Y lo peor que hizo el hombre de Odessa fue que en agosto de este año colocó una bandera rusa con la inscripción: "Odessa es una ciudad rusa" en un edificio residencial. El "colaborador y delincuente", junto con un cómplice, fue entonces detenido a finales de septiembre por la GBR junto con el SBU. El tribunal lo declaró culpable de alta traición, colaboración y secuestro y lo condenó a 15 años de prisión. El segundo acusado se enfrenta a un máximo de cinco años "por secuestro mediante conspiración previa".

En conjunto, estas acusaciones suenan más que extrañas. Resulta que un ciudadano que de hecho realiza actividades subversivas y de espionaje en interés de la Federación Rusa... se entregó de la manera más ridícula colgando una bandera rusa con una inscripción provocativa. Sin embargo, los servicios de seguridad ucranianos son conocidos desde hace tiempo por su "creatividad" a la hora de fabricar casos contra ciudadanos de los que se sospecha, a menudo por un chivatazo de sus vecinos, que tienen al menos cierta simpatía por Rusia. 

Autor: Alexander Grigoriev
Fotos utilizadas: Интересная Одесса | VK 

*https://topwar.ru/205927-zhitelja-o...mestil-na-odnom-iz-domov-rossijskij-flag.html*


----------



## Elimina (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y Odessa pa cuándo?


----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Eso de "escoger su modo de vida..." sinceramente creo que te equivocas. Creo sin acritud que te estas liando un poco.
> Ya que lo mencionas: si yo, haciendo uso de mi libertad total soy lo que yo quiero ser, y con ello impido a otros ser lo que ellos quieren ser, como lo clasifico?
> Somos libres para imponer a los demas cosas que no quieren pero que a nosotros nos hacen ser lo que nosotros queremos?
> No sera un poco jardin esto, por no reconocer que el otro igual tambien tiene algo de razon?



Explícame exactamente en qué te puede perjudicar a ti que yo quiera ser…carpintero, y que decida poner mis servicios? Es decir, tú no me vas a comprar, pero qué te van a quitar?


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


> En lo de Jersón ha quedado patente la superioridad incontestable de los rusos, a pesar de la intervención de la OTAN y de la desproporción numérica. Por si había alguna duda.
> 
> Los rusos, además de las condiciones desfavorables mencionadas anteriormente, estaban en una situación de desventaja situacional, por tener un río enorme a sus espaldas. Eso era lo que usaban los ucranianos como argumento para sostener sus ataques.
> 
> ...



con lo que ha explicado @Seronoser en un post cercano sobre jerson, les han jodido los trenes XD, en fin, poc ha durado la alegria


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Un residente de Odessa condenado a 15 años de prisión tras colocar una bandera rusa en su casa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276518
> *
> ...



Ya hay que ser retrasado para hacer eso con lo que está pasando, pero retrasado nivel premium


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

Los precios de Starlink suben de precio en Ucrania:

75 dólares al mes

Terminal y antena 700 dólares

Envío 50 dólares

Rbc.ua


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Prigozhyn dijo que no hay que apresurarse a declarar la liberación completa de Spornyy por ahora. Las AFU siguen en el asentamiento. Se está trabajando. La gente está trabajando.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por supuesto que las costumbres son individuales, te digo más, las "sociedades", tal y como las interpretáis están en CONTINUO MOVIMIENTO, si tu pudieras traer a un español de hace 100 años hasta este momento, es muy posible que no fuera capaz de adaptarse psicologicamente (o que le costase mucho entender a la gente, mucho más que alguien de otra "sociedad". Por contra, si tu traes a alguien de otra "cultura" a España, a un chino...tarda dos días en montarte su tienda o su negocio...punto..
> 
> Las "costumbres" de una sociedad es una chorrada como un piano, si eso tuviera alguna validez, todavía tendríamos a los celtas, por ejemplo, es decir, no habríamos evolucionado
> 
> La sociedad avanza, y lo hace determinado por la experiencia vital, por lo que cada uno lee, por los intereses, pero no por formar parte de "algo", que es completamente "esteril", como es un grupo de gente



LA SOCIEDAD no es la misma que hace cien años. Cambia la sociedad, pero personas buenas y malas las habrá siempre.

La sociedad, el entorno influye muchísimo. No piensa igual un habitante de un barrio pijo que otro de uno chungo, no piensa igual un hijo de papá que otro de familia currante.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Lo que es un siendo o un proceso como dices tú es tu órgano cerebral, pues cambia con el tiempo. Pero da igual. No he querido entrar en la discusión de si el cerebro es un instrumento de la consciencia, alma, espíritu... o ésta es un producto del cerebro.
> 
> No entro en la discusión de lo que es o no es tu consciencia sino en la evidencia de que existe. Y partiendo de ahí es cuando le planteo la cuestión desde su punto de vista totalmente materialista:
> 
> ...



En fin, ya me has hecho un lío.
En tu última pregunta te doy la razón.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo que te han dicho otros foreros comentalo con ellos no conmigo. Yo simplemente expongo una realidad y es que robar años a los jovenes para darselos a los viejos además de injusto es estupido.



Yo soy viejo, ven a robarme mis años si tienes cohones, hijo de puta.


----------



## Elimina (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Hay un libro que puede que le guste._
> 
> "El catolicismo explicado a las ovejas" de Juan Eslava Galán
> 
> ...



siga, por favor, siga

EDITO PARA MEJOR: Personalmente, una de mis obras de cabecera se encuentra en español en archive.org. Los 10 volúmenes, las 2600 páginas. En miles de formatos para descargar, dense prisa.
HISTORIA CRIMINAL DEL CRISTIANISMO VOLÚMENES DEL 1 AL 10


----------



## hartman4 (29 Nov 2022)

para cuando el battlefield ucrania?


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

*De una sesión informativa del portavoz de la OTAN, Jamie Shea. Bruselas, 25 de mayo de 1999: *(NATO Speech: Press Conference Shea & Jertz - 25 May 1999)

_"P: Si dice que el ejército [yugoslavo] tiene muchos generadores, ¿por qué priva al país del 70% no sólo de la electricidad sino también del suministro de agua, porque, según usted, [la OTAN] sólo ataca las instalaciones militares?

R: Por desgracia, los sistemas de mando y control también dependen de la electricidad. Si Milosevic quiere realmente que sus ciudadanos tengan agua y electricidad, lo único que tiene que hacer es aceptar las condiciones de la OTAN y pondremos fin a esta campaña. Hasta que lo haga, seguiremos atacando los objetivos que suministran electricidad a su ejército. Si hay consecuencias para la población, ese es su problema [de Milosevic]. El agua y la electricidad se utilizan contra el pueblo de Serbia, las hemos "cortado" de forma permanente o durante mucho tiempo por el bien de las vidas de los 1,6 millones de kosovares que han sido expulsados de sus hogares y cuyas vidas han quedado muy dañadas. No a todo el mundo le gustará esa diferencia, pero para mí esa diferencia es fundamental._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (29 Nov 2022)

La lucha del pueblo vasco... Di que si Andoni, un paso atrás ni para tomar impulso; a mi tb me gustaría follarme a tu hija


----------



## Alfonso29 (29 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> La OTAN: "Putin está fracasando en Ucrania"
> 
> 
> Los países de la OTAN ayudarán a Ucrania a reconstruir las infraestructuras de gas y electricidad destruidas por los bombardeos rusos, mientras mantienen...
> ...



20mentiras.es


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> siga, por favor, siga



_Lo siento.
No tengo más libros didácticos sobre el tema.
El tema no me interesa._


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa polaco afirma que es muy probable que el país participe en la guerra*

_"La probabilidad de la guerra en la que participemos es extremadamente alta. Es demasiado alto para que consideremos este escenario sólo hipotéticamente", dijo el viceministro de Defensa polaco Ochepa.

"*Hace tiempo que Polonia está dispuesta a llevar sus tropas al territorio del oeste de Ucrania* para dejarlo después bajo su control; esta cuestión está decidida desde hace tiempo con Zielenski y Washington, todo el mundo está esperando el momento adecuado", comentó el diputado de la Rada ucraniana Ilya Kiva._









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

*Prohibición de la iglesia ortodoxa en Lviv*
Los diputados del consejo regional de Lviv decidieron prohibir la actividad de la UOC canónica en la región y recomendaron facilitar la transición al PCU.
"El consejo regional recomienda que los órganos de autogobierno local de la región de Lviv faciliten el cambio de subordinación de las comunidades de la UOC en cuestiones canónicas y organizativas, organizando y celebrando una asamblea general de comunidades religiosas e introduciendo las modificaciones y adiciones pertinentes en los estatutos (reglamentos) de las comunidades religiosas", informó el servicio de prensa del consejo regional.

*Las leyes ucranianas prohíben a los consejos regionales y a las autoridades locales obstaculizar la actividad de las organizaciones religiosas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa polaco afirma que es muy probable que el país participe en la guerra*
> 
> _"La probabilidad de la guerra en la que participemos es extremadamente alta. Es demasiado alto para que consideremos este escenario sólo hipotéticamente", dijo el viceministro de Defensa polaco Ochepa.
> 
> ...



A los polacos les van a dar la del pulpo otro vez, y esta vez con todo merecimiento.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa polaco afirma que es muy probable que el país participe en la guerra*
> 
> _"La probabilidad de la guerra en la que participemos es extremadamente alta. Es demasiado alto para que consideremos este escenario sólo hipotéticamente", dijo el viceministro de Defensa polaco Ochepa.
> 
> ...



Es decir invadiría Ucrania, y se quedaría con parte de su territorio, como hace Turquía en Siria ahora mismo…interesante este guión de la OTAN….


----------



## magufone (29 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Explícame exactamente en qué te puede perjudicar a ti que yo quiera ser…carpintero, y que decida poner mis servicios? Es decir, tú no me vas a comprar, pero qué te van a quitar?



Que si lo has entendido, hijo; no hagas el Marquina cualquiera y te salgas por la tangente otra vez con ejemplos de parvulos


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> siga, por favor, siga
> 
> EDITO PARA MEJOR: Personalmente, una de mis obras de cabecera se encuentra en español en archive.org. Los 10 volúmenes, las 2600 páginas. En miles de formatos para descargar, dense prisa.
> HISTORIA CRIMINAL DEL CRISTIANISMO VOLÚMENES DEL 1 AL 10



_Creo recordar que mi hermana tenía varios volúmenes de esa obra. Los compro cuando estudiaba filología alemana._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Nov 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es decir invadiría Ucrania, y se quedaría con parte de su territorio, como hace Turquía en Siria ahora mismo…interesante este guión de la OTAN….



Quiero ver eso y la justificación de los otaneros...Por la libertad y más allá!!!!


----------



## Argentium (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



"Desplegado decenas de miles de policias especiales", también la onda amariconadora llegó al actual Gobierno de China, lo que hay que hacer es declarar ya la ley marcial, sacar los tanques a las calles y pasar por arriba a esos contra revolucionarios anticapitalistas que se niegan a trabajar 14 horas por 300 dólares, miserables desagradecidos, comunistas al fin y al cabo que no saben apreciar todo lo que el capitalismo les dio, y como ejemplo la empresa de Taiwán Foxconn, muerte y emparedamiento a los contra revolucionarios, esto en los años 90 se arregló así, tanques pisando subversivos y se aplastó ( literalmente) la sublevación por 40 años, covid cero por siempre y capitalismo feroz.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

Los Bastardos tienen prisa por que triunfen sus colorines:

El presidente Xi dijo que China está lista para trabajar con Rusia para forjar una asociación más estrecha en cooperación energética, ya que los dos países buscan expandir aún más el comercio de energía en el 4º Foro de Negocios de Energía China-Rusia.

https://t.co/dsGttHfzAT


----------



## No al NOM (29 Nov 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El racismo, el de verdad, el que causa guerras mundiales, comienza por propaganda como esta



Creados por ordenador, podían haber puesto abajo Gay phenotype y quedaba mejor. Estos de las cuentas perrunas son el Xavier Colás, Marsupial y todos los agentes de inteligencia que dicen ser reporteros


----------



## orcblin (29 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A los polacos les van a dar la del pulpo otro vez, y esta vez con todo merecimiento.



Y la otra vez no?


----------



## otalko (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Es otra asimilación de creencias antiguas.
> Parece que el origen está en el Mazdeísmo que fue asimilado por el Mitraísmo romano y a su vez por el Cristianismo_.



Tu tambien, harman?


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> "Desplegado decenas de miles de policias especiales", también la onda amariconadora llegó al actual Gobierno de China, lo que hay que hacer es declarar ya la ley marcial, sacar los tanques a las calles y pasar por arriba a esos contra revolucionarios anticapitalistas que se niegan a trabajar 14 horas por 300 dólares, miserables desagradecidos, comunistas al fin y al cabo que no saben apreciar todo lo que el capitalismo les dio, y como ejemplo la empresa de Taiwán Foxconn, muerte y emparedamiento a los contra revolucionarios, esto en los años 90 se arregló así, tanques pisando subversivos y se aplastó ( literalmente) la sublevación por 40 años, covid cero por siempre y capitalismo feroz.



En ello están, lea el informe de la reunión del Comite Central que he traducido. Su sarcasmo me come las pelotas, "son unos hijos de puta, PERO SON NUESTROS HIJOS DE PUTA".


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Creados por ordenador, podían haber puesto abajo Gay phenotype y quedaba mejor. Estos de las cuentas perrunas son el Xavier Colás, Marsupial y todos los agentes de inteligencia que dicen ser reporteros



A mí no me sorprendería que detrás de muchas cuentas de Twitter, perfiles en foros, redes sociales... además de cibervoluntarios, anden metidos periodistas. Incluso rostros conocidos.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

otalko dijo:


> Tu tambien, harman?



_No.
No se preocupe no me interesa el tema y no tengo dudas e_xistenciales_. Yo soy nada, ni siquiera ateo._


----------



## VonNeumann (29 Nov 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El racismo, el de verdad, el que causa guerras mundiales, comienza por propaganda como esta



Me gustaría ver a todos esos de "las hordas mongolas" intentando distinguir físicamente a rusos de ucranianos en un grupo de, digamos 100 individuos repartidos 50/50. Nos íbamos a echar unas buenas risas.

De hecho estoy seguro de que la mayoría no serían capaces ni de distinguir el idioma.


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

VonNeumann dijo:


> Me gustaría ver a todos esos de "las hordas mongolas" intentando distinguir físicamente a rusos de ucranianos en un grupo de, digamos 100 individuos repartidos 50/50. Nos íbamos a echar unas buenas risas.
> 
> De hecho estoy seguro de que la mayoría no serían capaces ni de distinguir el idioma.



Y habría que verlos a ellos también. A ver si se creen que les llamarían para un casting del Capitán América... 

Un europeo occidental no es capaz de distinguir entre rusos, bielorrusos y ucranianos.


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí estamos en la temperatura más cálida del día, -7, con sensación de -10 por el vientecico fresco que corre.
> Por la tarde tendremos -12, con sensación de -15.



Abróchate un botón de la camisa por lo menos...


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Un francotirador del 6 Terbat 1 AK alcanza a dos nacionalistas ucranianos

Un francotirador de 6 Terbat 1 AK identificó al enemigo utilizando su visor de imágenes térmicas y alcanzó un objetivo en movimiento. Tras destruir al primer enemigo, el segundo acudió en su ayuda, pero corrió la misma suerte.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según fuentes ucranianas, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, informó a Zelensky que la situación de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut se deteriora cada día.
> #Donbass
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Como si el el pianistapene pintase algo en este cotarro...


----------



## Yomateix (29 Nov 2022)

La Otan demostrando una y otra vez que ponen normativas que luego no cumplen ni ellos mismos cuando les interesa, para fiarse hoy en día de los que mandan en ese organigrama. Que Hungría veta la participación de Ucrania en la reunión con los ministros de la Otan....pues hacen una reunión por separado con los ministros de la Otan, de Ucrania...y sin el de Hungría. Es de chiste que tengan vetos para estas cosas y que ellos mismos se los salten.

*Hungría veta la participación de Ucrania en la reunión de ministros de la OTAN*

Dmytro Kuleba, reactivó el veto que le impuso a este país para impedir su participación en el foro.

"Como saben, *Hungría ha estado bloqueando las reuniones de la Comisión Ucrania-OTAN* por encima del nivel de embajadores desde 2017", dijo Oleh Nikolenko, portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania. "*Para superar formalmente el veto húngaro, Stoltenberg, ha organizado una reunión separada para los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la OTAN y Ucrania*", agregó. *Kuleba pudo de esa manera dirigirse a sus colegas*, con algunos de los cuales -entre ellos el español *José Manuel Albares*- celebró reuniones bilaterales. Albares le transmitió "la solidaridad y el apoyo de España en estos momentos tan difíciles" y prometió movilizar más ayuda. Rusia "quiere *convertir el invierno en una nueva arma*" en la guerra contra Ucrania y alertó de que, si no se actúa, se puede producir "un nuevo desastre humanitario", declaró.


----------



## VonNeumann (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y habría que verlos a ellos también. A ver si se creen que les llamarían para un casting del Capitán América...
> 
> Un europeo occidental no es capaz de distinguir entre rusos, bielorrusos y ucranianos.



Si, esa también es otra, que los que hablen de hordas mongolas sean deficientes mentales con la baba colgando a la altura de los huevos tiene su gracia.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> LA SOCIEDAD no es la misma que hace cien años. Cambia la sociedad, pero personas buenas y malas las habrá siempre.
> 
> La sociedad, el entorno influye muchísimo. No piensa igual un habitante de un barrio pijo que otro de uno chungo, no piensa igual un hijo de papá que otro de familia currante.



No tiene nada que ver que haya "buenas" o "malas" personas, eso es algo que le pones tú desde fuera, nadie se concibe como "mala persona"
El entorno influye, pero eso no quiere decir que debamos tratar a las sociedades como "lo que creemos que es", porque siempre nos equivocamos, siempre


----------



## Yomateix (29 Nov 2022)

Y más y más armas.....luego a sorprenderse de que la guerra se alargue y que pueda escalar. O que esos misiles puedan impactar en territorio Otan....aunque visto lo de Polonia parece que eso les da igual a los que mandan y volveríamos a hablar de mala suerte y no tendría la menor consecuencia para quien lo lanza....eso si, cuando culpaban a Rusia los ucranianos ya se hablaba de próxima guerra Mundial.

*Ucrania recibe sistemas de lanzacohetes franceses*
Ucrania anunció el martes que había recibido sistemas de lanzacohetes franceses para reforzar su* arsenal militar frente a Rusia*, tras nueve meses de invasión.

"¡Han llegado a Ucrania los LRU de Francia! El ejército ucraniano todavía es más fuerte", tuiteó el ministro ucraniano de Defensa,* Oleksiy Reznikov.*

Los LRU (lanzacohetes unitarios) franceses son el* cuarto tipo de sistema de lanzacohetes* (MLRS) -después de los HIMARS, los M270 y los MARS II- que fueron enviados a Ucrania para combatir las fuerzas rusas.

Los LRU tienen un alcance de *"unos 70 km" y pueden impactar contra su objetivo con una precisión "a menos de un metro"*, según la descripción del ministerio francés de Defensa.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Nov 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Que si lo has entendido, hijo; no hagas el Marquina cualquiera y te salgas por la tangente otra vez con ejemplos de parvulos



Pero qué ejemplo quieres que te ponga? te pregunto en qué te basas para decir que la libertad afecta a otras personas


----------



## Yomateix (29 Nov 2022)

Noticia de hoy.....como si esto fuese una prioridad.....

*UCRANIA Y EL FÚTBOL.* Los apagones provocados por los ataques con misiles rusos complican a los ucranianos seguir los partidos del Mundial de Fútbol, mientras cobra mayor protagonismo el entorno político que envuelve el torneo y la afición se vuelca en el discurrir de la liga nacional.


----------



## Praktica (29 Nov 2022)

*Kiev: vivir en medio del apocalipsis*
29 de noviembre de 2022.
Киев: жизнь в условиях апокалипсиса
tr dee

_Sabemos que el invierno puede ser otra prueba para nosotros si no hay calefacción en nuestros hogares. Y los ucranianos en su mayoría, fue más del 90% de los encuestados, respondieron que están dispuestos a soportar durante dos, tres años, si ven la perspectiva de nuestra adhesión a la UE._
Elena Zelenskaya.​
Para que mis compatriotas rusos sepan cómo era un apagón en Kiev desde dentro, lo describiré brevemente con mis propias palabras. Así que el 23 de noviembre, alrededor de la hora del almuerzo, salí corriendo a la tienda. La temperatura exterior era nula. Había nieve que había caído recientemente. El supermercado estaba cerrado: un ataque aéreo (sólo te enteras cuando llegas a la puerta de la tienda). Desgraciadamente, las sirenas que se supone que avisan del peligro no estaban instaladas en mi zona: no se oían.

De camino a casa, oí un golpe bastante fuerte en algún lugar de la distancia. Eso sucede. La gente de Kiev se ha acostumbrado a la idea de que siempre explota algo en alguna parte. Pero cuando entré en mi piso, comprendí que la luz no funcionaba. Me di cuenta de que había ocurrido algo más grave cuando fui a lavarme las manos en el baño. La presión del agua se debilitaba por momentos. Tras abrir el grifo y dirigirlo al depósito, que había preparado cuidadosamente, intenté llamar a mis vecinos para aconsejarles que hicieran lo mismo. La línea telefónica no funcionaba, el teléfono móvil estaba en silencio.

Consciente de lo que ocurría en los primeros días de la guerra, cuando los habitantes de Kiev arrasaban con todo lo necesario e innecesario, cogí dos bidones de plástico y salí corriendo para abastecerme de agua y comida por si acaso. De alguna manera olvidé que la sala de bombas también funciona con electricidad. Sin luz, sin agua. La tienda tenía agua y comida. Los trabajadores de los pequeños comercios no se preocupan de nada y tratan ante todo de "hacer caja" cuando las puertas de los supermercados de la competencia están cerradas. Habiendo comprado todo lo que necesitaba, arrastré mi carga, satisfecho de mí mismo, experimentando, como en los primeros días del conflicto, la agradable sensación de ser un hombre-proveedor cuando la comida no se compra, sino que se obtiene. Con cierto placer, también observé cómo los transeúntes, al verme, también entraban en la tienda para comprar agua y víveres. Llevé cuatro bidones de seis litros a casa y decidí hacer otro viaje, pero fue en vano: el agua ya se había agotado.

En una especie de postración por lo que estaba pasando, viví hasta las ocho de la tarde. Sin electricidad, con problemas de comunicación y sin Internet, sólo quedaba una cosa por hacer: ir a dormir.

El primer problema para mí fue que no tenía mi programa de radio ruso favorito en mi smartphone y, hambriento de información, tuve que dormirme en completo silencio, mirando al techo. Al observar el brillo de las balizas de las ambulancias que pasaban por la calle, pensé: "Se están pasando". Por supuesto, esta es mi opinión subjetiva, no tengo estadísticas, pero es muy posible que los médicos tuvieran mucho más trabajo ese día: algunos de los futuros pacientes del hospital tuvieron que subir al décimo piso y se sintieron mal, algunos no pudieron tomarse la tensión por la falta de electricidad y no se tomaron las pastillas a tiempo. Después de todo, la falta de luz, agua y comunicación es estresante.

Pero lo más desagradable para mí, y para el resto de los habitantes de Kiev, comenzó por la noche. Me desperté sobre las cuatro de la mañana por el desagradable frío. Debo señalar que incluso antes no hacía calor en los pisos, por lo que personalmente dormía con la ropa puesta bajo dos mantas, pero esta vez el frío era inusual. Cuando me acerqué a los radiadores de la calefacción, como ya habrán comprendido, los encontré fríos. Afuera todavía estaba a cero. Fuera de la ventana había una oscuridad total. La única luz estaba encendida en la gasolinera, que tenía un generador. Imaginé con horror lo que ocurriría en mi piso si estuviera radicalmente bajo cero. Para mantener el termómetro de casa a una altura aceptable, encendí el gas, que no se había cortado, puse un depósito de agua almacenada en la cocina e hice mi propia "batería", lo que me permitió pasar la noche en condiciones bastante cómodas. Todo esto lo hice bajo la luz de una antorcha que, desde el 12 de noviembre, forma parte de la vida en Ucrania.

Por la mañana no pasó nada bueno. No había electricidad, aunque el piso estaba caliente gracias a mis "baterías", que recargaba gracias a un suministro constante de gas. Sin embargo, la falta de electricidad fue lo que más afectó a mi nevera, que perdía una mezcla de carne descongelada y cerezas. Tuve que sacar toda la comida al balcón, sin saber cuánto duraría la pesadilla del "apagón".

Entonces, aún consciente del comienzo de la guerra, fui a comprar para hacer una provisión extra de alimentos. La gente podría decirme: ¿por qué el pánico? ¡La ciudad no puede estar sin energía por mucho tiempo! Pero hace tiempo que me acostumbré a las maravillas de la realidad ucraniana y a la absoluta ineptitud de las autoridades. Por ejemplo, me permití entonces el pensamiento de que el daño del sistema de energía es insignificante, pero Zelensky puede cortar intencionalmente el suministro de energía a los consumidores durante varios días, con el fin de "consolidar" la sociedad en torno a su amada, culpando al presidente ruso por el sufrimiento de la población ucraniana pan-rusa. Además, conozco bien a las personas que, como yo, son propensas al pánico. En cuanto se corra la voz de que habrá escasez de sal, ésta desaparecerá de las estanterías. Por cierto, la sal gema de Artemivsk desapareció de verdad en primavera, pero créanme, muchos ciudadanos de Ucrania tienen en sus despensas una reserva de un año. El propietario prudente sabe bien que, en tiempos difíciles, el mejor atesoramiento no es el dinero, ni siquiera el oro, sino los productos esenciales.

Al acercarme a una tienda cercana descubrí un anuncio: no hay pan ni masa. Tiene sentido. La fábrica de pan, que abastece de pan a gran parte de Kiev, ha cerrado porque depende de la electricidad. Pasó a una cadena de supermercados. Estaba abierto, sonaba el villancico "Jingle Bells", las estanterías rebosaban de comida y había colas de clientes en la caja, algo que no veía desde principios de 2022.

Se cree que la huida de los habitantes de Kiev de la ciudad comenzó el 24 de febrero, pero, incluso antes de las vacaciones de Año Nuevo de 2021, observé que no había colas en las cadenas de supermercados cercanas. Siempre los ha habido, pero en vísperas de 2022 no los hay. ¿Se ha producido un descenso del poder adquisitivo? ¿Ha ido todo el mundo a esquiar? Tal vez. Pero no había colas. Sin embargo, una vez más, esta es mi observación subjetiva.

El supermercado era relativamente luminoso y cálido, y el generador funcionaba. La única molestia fue que el pago con tarjeta no funcionó en la caja. Los cajeros automáticos tampoco funcionaban. Por lo tanto, tuve que usar el efectivo que tenía. Una vez más, experimenté la felicidad de un cazador exitoso que volvió a casa con las manos vacías.

Al salir del supermercado, entré en el departamento donde había comprado un powerbank justo una semana antes. ¡Silbé! Pequeña alegría - me ahorré mucho dinero: el precio se disparó dos o tres veces (mi modelo estaba agotado, así que no lo sé con exactitud). Lo único que lamento es no haber comprado al mismo tiempo una linterna grande, cuyo precio también aumentó considerablemente. La avaricia, en situaciones extremas, se castiga: las cosas que se necesitan desesperadamente son cada vez más caras. Me fui a casa con cierto fastidio, pensando que podría haberme ahorrado el doble. Sobre todo porque las linternas, al igual que las velas y las cerillas, son un elemento muy necesario en un apagón. Porque el encendedor eléctrico al que mucha gente está acostumbrada es un artilugio inútil en condiciones de apagón.

No puedo decir exactamente a qué hora, pero el agua seguía suministrándose a los pisos ese día. Todavía no había calefacción ni electricidad. Las comunicaciones funcionaban, pero con interrupciones. Incluso era posible acceder a Internet enviando mensajes a familiares y amigos por messenger. No más.

Al tercer día se alivió. La electricidad y la calefacción estaban encendidas. Pero si antes encendían y apagaban la luz según un horario que se publicaba en la página web del proveedor de servicios, esta vez la luz se encendía y apagaba de forma aleatoria y durante más tiempo. Los apagones anteriores ya parecían el colmo de la estabilidad, lo que hacía que las condiciones de vida fueran muy cómodas.

*Como epígrafe he tomado una declaración de Olena Zelenska, Primera Dama de Ucrania, que hizo en una entrevista con la "BBC" británica. Por supuesto, las palabras de Zelenska iban dirigidas al público occidental, pero la afirmación de que los ucranianos están dispuestos a vivir durante años sin luz ni calor por el bien del futuro europeo se basa en la investigación sociológica, la ingeniería social ¿no es así?

No creo que los sociólogos hayan hecho malabares esta vez, sino que los hicieron hace mucho tiempo en la mente del hombre medio ucraniano, que demuestra su patriotismo de esa manera. Y ni siquiera dudo que todo este patriotismo se desinfle muy fácilmente si de repente el apagón se prolonga una semana, un mes. No, los "ucranianos amantes de la libertad" no correrán a derrocar el poder, porque son muy conscientes de que será defendido por aquellos que tienen un generador, que se sienten bien bajo este poder en principio, y que no saben cómo bajo el otro. Los habitantes de Ucrania se dispersarán a sus guaridas rurales, donde hay estufas y leña para ellos. Sobrevivirán expulsando a los más débiles, llevándose una lata de conservas, un paquete de pasta. ¿Crees que estoy exagerando?

Mi querida gente de Kiev sigue sin entender por qué Rusia golpeó esta vez la infraestructura energética ucraniana. Ni siquiera eso. No quieren admitir que antes, exactamente un día antes, las tropas ucranianas atacaron Sebastopol con drones de combate. Y, sin embargo, Rusia y Ucrania acordaron, con la mediación de Turquía, cuando hicieron el llamado acuerdo del grano (si las fuentes rusas no se engañan) que las FAU no atacarían las infraestructuras de Crimea. Y antes de eso, Ucrania organizó un ataque en el puente de Crimea, haciéndolo coincidir con el cumpleaños de Vladimir Putin. Y entonces, dos días después, el primer boomerang golpeó la infraestructura energética ucraniana. No fue tan pesado como el segundo, pero, créanme, el tercero será aún más pesado, porque Vladimir Putin siempre actúa sobre el enemigo, subiendo la apuesta, y cada oferta sucesiva es mucho menos favorable que la anterior. Rusia seguirá golpeando a Ucrania hasta que sus habitantes se den cuenta de lo que les espera. No se trata de la crueldad de Vladimir Vladimirovich, sino de la inevitable necesidad de hacer entrar en razón a la población ucraniana, que ha perdido el sentido común. Y entonces veremos cuánta razón tenía la Primera Dama de Ucrania...

En la actualidad, la mayoría de los ucranianos ya han olvidado que la guerra en el país comenzó a finales de 2013, cuando empezaron a matar a los agentes del orden en Kiev. No fueron las fuerzas especiales rusas las que se plantaron en el Maidan: fueron los mismos ciudadanos ucranianos. Luego estaba la masacre en Odessa, Mariupol, y después todo el Donbass, donde también algunos ciudadanos ucranianos estaban matando a otros ciudadanos ucranianos. Pero esa era una guerra lejana diferente, que no afectaba a la cómoda existencia de la mayoría de los ciudadanos ucranianos: eran espectadores. Mis queridos conciudadanos se alegraron de que hubiera un apagón en Crimea, de que no hubiera calefacción, luz o agua en los pisos de los residentes del Donbás, de que los hijos de alguien estuvieran viviendo en los sótanos, escondiéndose allí de los bombardeos. Se alegraron de que alguien estuviera peor que ellos...

¿No es un extraño consuelo? Se llama el apocalipsis moral. Precede a la física. Primero la gente pierde su forma humana y luego su país se convierte en un apocalipsis zombi de individuos desquiciados.

Parece que no sólo hay que llevar a cabo la desnazificación y la desmilitarización en Ucrania, sino también una terapia psiquiátrica masiva. Es cierto, no sé por qué medios y cómo. Porque no está claro cómo convencer a un país de millones de personas de que no hay pena ajena, de que no hay hijos ajenos, de que si un ciudadano de Ucrania celebra la desgracia de otro ciudadano, significa que no hay un país unido, un Estado unido. Y tampoco hay un país unido. No hay nada. Entonces la pregunta es: ¿quién necesita este vacío? Sin embargo, la pregunta es retórica.*

Sergei Belov, especialmente para alternatio.org.


----------



## Sony Crockett (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa polaco afirma que es muy probable que el país participe en la guerra*
> 
> _"La probabilidad de la guerra en la que participemos es extremadamente alta. Es demasiado alto para que consideremos este escenario sólo hipotéticamente", dijo el viceministro de Defensa polaco Ochepa.
> 
> ...



Los Polacos son los Leperos del este, cada cierto tiempo la lian, lo llevan en su ADN, no lo pueden evitar.

Aunque pensando mal, hace ya tiempo que dije por aquí que el final de Ucrania vendrá por aquí, si el ejército ucro colapsa, las tropas Polacas con la excusa de ayudar a Ucrania se quedarán todos sus territorios históricos con el permiso bajo mano de Rusia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El racismo, el de verdad, el que causa guerras mundiales, comienza por propaganda como esta



Eso es mierda, los gilipuertas de la NAFO están en las últimas si tienen que recurrir a eso.


----------



## juanmanuel (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y Odessa pa cuándo?



*Putin decide realizar "una operación militar especial" para defender Donbass *

Publicado: 24 feb 2022 02:53 GMT 
El mandatario ruso aseguró que los planes de Moscú no incluyen la ocupación de territorios ucranianos. 
"He tomado la decisión de llevar a cabo una operación militar especial", declaró el mandatario durante un mensaje especial a los ciudadanos rusos, detallando que el objetivo del operativo es "*proteger a las personas que han sido objeto de abusos y genocidio por parte del régimen de Kiev* durante ocho años". "Para ello, nos esforzaremos por desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania. Y también para llevar ante la justicia a quienes han cometido numerosos y sangrientos crímenes contra la población civil, incluidos los ciudadanos de la Federación de Rusia", agregó. 

Donde esta lo de Odessa? Me lo perdi? En que publicacion salio que Rusia queria apoderarse de Odessa?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo que te han dicho otros foreros comentalo con ellos no conmigo. Yo simplemente expongo una realidad y es que robar años a los jovenes para darselos a los viejos además de injusto es estupido.



Un lanza por Zhu, es lo se lleva haciendo en Occidente desde hace decadas y funciona magníficamente.

En tiempos de colapso, una de las mejores maneras de hacerlo contentadamente son:

1º Meter en vereda a las mujeres para controlar su capacidad reproductiva.

2º Destrozar a los jóvenes socialmente para disminuir su consumo de bienes, presente y futuro.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Otro vídeo del lado ucraniano de Bakhmut. El autor habla de forma poco halagadora de sus propios comandantes y afirma que sólo cinco de su pelotón permanecen en formación.

El vídeo es una demostración más de la gravedad de la situación de las AFU en la dirección de Soledar. En efecto, el enemigo está sufriendo grandes pérdidas de efectivos y se ve obligado a retirarse ante la embestida de las unidades PMC de Wagner y otras unidades rusas.

Sin embargo, el enemigo sigue resistiendo cerca de Bakhmut. Las formaciones ucranianas se han atrincherado seriamente en los alrededores del asentamiento, han minado los campos y han bombardeado la artillería, por lo que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tienen que "masticar" literalmente las defensas.

Por lo tanto, no hay que esperar que Bakhmut sea tomado en breve y que las AFU huyan todavía. El enemigo todavía tiene recursos para resistir, aunque se están agotando poco a poco.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ccartech (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Una prueba de ADN confirmó que un cuerpo encontrado en la fosa común de Izyum pertenecía al escritor de cuentos infantiles Volodymyr Vakulenko. Estaba desaparecido desde que los rusos se lo llevaron el 24 de Marzo de su casa en Kapytolivka, Jarkov. Al parecer le obligaron a desnudarse y tenia un tatuaje que no les gustó.

Cuando sus amigos le dijeron que huyera al llegar los rusos a su pueblo, dijo "soy discapacitado y mi hijo también, no nos harán nada"

Deja un hijo con trastorno del espectro autista.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Nov 2022)

*Off-topics varios, lo siento *

Pues hoy es Santa Iluminada, creo que la van hacer patrona de Kiev.





Santa Iluminada, virgen


En Todi, de la Umbría, santa Iluminada, virgen.




www.eltestigofiel.org





En el Maresme hay tradición de lucha contra los piratas, incluso una fiesta en Premia de Mar, donde unos piratas desembarcan y toman el ayuntamiento. Si quieres refrescarte en pleno verano ve ese día, todos los ciudadanos van armados con pistolas de agua que se disparan mutuamente no respetándose edad o sexo aunque algún cabrón va armado con una mochila de pulverizadora de desinfección que te deja bien empapado.
Testimonio de la toma del Ayuntamiento de Premia de Mar - imágenes cruentas y húmedas.


De cosas místicas
Me declaro agnóstico, todo lo que sea pasar de 2+2, me/nos es incomprensible, difícil lo tengo para entender que el factorial de 0 es 1
5! = 1x2x3x4x5
4! = 1x2x3x4
3! = 1x2x3
...
1! = 1
0! = 1
Y lo bueno viene con el factorial de (1/2)! = pi^(1/2) / 2


P.D.: El frente de Donetsk parece que tiene los días contados.


----------



## Praktica (29 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y más y más armas.....luego a sorprenderse de que la guerra se alargue y que pueda escalar. O que esos misiles puedan impactar en territorio Otan....aunque visto lo de Polonia parece que eso les da igual a los que mandan y volveríamos a hablar de mala suerte y no tendría la menor consecuencia para quien lo lanza....eso si, cuando culpaban a Rusia los ucranianos ya se hablaba de próxima guerra Mundial.
> 
> *Ucrania recibe sistemas de lanzacohetes franceses*
> Ucrania anunció el martes que había recibido sistemas de lanzacohetes franceses para reforzar su* arsenal militar frente a Rusia*, tras nueve meses de invasión.
> ...



veremosh como se comportan sus sistemas hidraulicos, sus motores, su cadena cinematica, su lubricacion, su relación peso - potencia en ukra
veremosh


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Es indudable que se aproxima una horrible época para Rusia. De cualquier manera esto es inevitable.
> Pero no entiendo la negación de sus dirigentes, no entiendo cómo pudiendo evitarle dolor y desesperanza a su gente redoblan la apuesta en una guerra perdida.
> 
> Tal vez ya sea tarde para todo.



Aporte sesudo y objetivo que merece desarrollarse. Me quedo con ganas de saber más...


----------



## Praktica (29 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Es indudable que se aproxima una horrible época para Rusia. De cualquier manera esto es inevitable.
> Pero no entiendo la negación de sus dirigentes, no entiendo cómo pudiendo evitarle dolor y desesperanza a su gente redoblan la apuesta en una guerra perdida.
> 
> Tal vez ya sea tarde para todo.



Es indudable que se aproxima una horrible época para Uropa. De cualquier manera esto es inevitable.
Pero no entiendo la negación de sus dirigentes, no entiendo cómo pudiendo evitarle dolor y desesperanza a su gente redoblan la apuesta en una guerra perdida.

Tal vez ya sea tarde para todes


----------



## dabuti (29 Nov 2022)

HUNGARIA NO APOYARÁ EL CONVENIO NATO-UCRANIA HASTA QUE SE RESPETEN LOS DERECHOS DE LAS MINORÍAS HÚNGARAS DE LOS CARPATOS UCRANIANOS.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
29 NOV, 16:45Updated at: 17:03
*Hungary still opposes convening NATO-Ukraine Commission — top diplomat*
The hope that peace would come as soon as possible was also expressed

BRUSSELS, November 29. /TASS/. Hungary will not allow to convene the NATO-Ukraine Commission until the Kiev authorities reinstate the rights of ethnic Hungarians in the Zakarpattia Region, the country’s Foreign Minister Peter Szijjarto said at a NATO Foreign Ministers meeting in Bucharest.
"We made it clear many years ago that until Ukraine returns ethnic Hungarians in the Zakarpattia Region their rights, we will not contribute to the convention of such a commission," Szijjarto said in a message on his Facebook page (a social media site banned in Russia since it is owned by Meta corporation deemed extremist by Russian authorities). He pointed out that ever since the Ukrainian conflict kicked off, Hungary had not risen this question and did not intend to do so. "Let’s hope that peace will come as soon as possible, and then we will be able to come back to this question," the minister said.
Hungary has been blocking the work of the NATO-Ukraine Commission at the ministerial level since 2017. It protested against law ‘On education’ adopted by the Kiev authorities, which violated the rights of ethnic minorities, in particular, of the Hungarian diaspora in the Zakarpattia Region. Since then, the meetings of the NATO-Ukraine Commission have been taking place only at the level of permanent representatives.
TAGS


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Nov 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron derrotadas en el flanco sur de Artyomovsky:* detalles

Al mediodía del 28 de noviembre el grupo combinado del PMC Wagner encuadrado a lo largo de la carretera T-05-13, pudo atravesar la primera línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de las poblaciones Klescheevka, Ozaryanovka y Andreevka al sur de Bakhmut (Artyomovsk).

Habiendo suprimido los baluartes del enemigo, los "wagneritas" y las unidades de la Milicia Popular de la LPR pudieron avanzar 1,5-2 km desde sus posiciones previamente ocupadas. Unidades dispersas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retiraron al área entre Kleshcheevka y Chasovy Yar.

Los refuerzos enviados de la 5.ª Brigada Mecanizada y la 112.ª Brigada de Terodefensa no mejoró la situación del ejército ucraniano.

Es probable que la siguiente etapa de la ofensiva sea el avance de PMC Wagner al norte de Ivanovskoye con bloqueo de la autopista H-32. Esto eliminaría potencialmente la posibilidad de abastecer a todo el grupo Artyomov de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Le falta la mascarilla para llevar el pack completo de gilipollas woke.



Por cierto, no es la bandera LGTBI como se ha puesto en algunos sitios. Es la bandera de la Paz.


----------



## HelpAviation (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Un lanza por Zhu, es lo se lleva haciendo en Occidente desde hace decadas y funciona magníficamente.
> 
> En tiempos de colapso, una de las mejores maneras de hacerlo contentadamente son:
> 
> ...



que tiempo de colapso hablas?


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Ah, ahora entiendo, entonces practicas de algún modo la herejia de Prisciliano, los priscilianos negaban la Trinidad. Para ellos, no existía el principio de individuación, que es la condición de la libertad humana (no somos diferentes, luego todos somos uno y lo mismo). No seríamos por tanto entes corpóreos (individuales y diferentes) sino meros entes aparentes (empezando por Jesús, de quien no reconocen que sea Dios encarnado).
> 
> Estas tesis son gnósticas (todas las tesis gnósticas niegan el Cuerpo y el principio de individuación. Son antimaterialistas, hiperidealistas) y por tanto no son realmente cristianas. Los priscilianos tienen mucho en común con las tesis unitaristas del Islam. En ambos casos, el Entendimiento Agente (Alma) no es individual (corpóreo), por lo que al final somos meras marionetas de Allah.
> 
> Si se fija bien, verá que detrás de los totalitarismos políticos siempre hay una ideología de raiz gnóstica: protestantes, Islam, progresismo, comunismo, nazismo, feminismo.... todos son subproductos gnósticos que pretenden negar el principio de individuación.



He dicho que no creo en el dogma de la Trinidad. El resto lo presupone usted por que quiere, no me he pronunciado a ese respecto. Tampoco voy a hacerlo aquí, que la gente se está cansando de la salida de tópico y con razón.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

La OTAN ha anunciado hostilidades activas con Rusia, pero ahora necesitan un respiro para permitir que Ucrania refuerce sus capacidades militares. Lo más destacado de las declaraciones de Stoltenberg

El Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, hizo varias declaraciones importantes durante una cumbre en Bucarest. Aparte de las clásicas palabras de apoyo a Ucrania, el secretario general volvió a insistir en el "daño colosal" causado por los ataques con misiles a Ucrania. Así, Stoltenberg no hizo más que continuar la línea existente de agravamiento y demonización de Rusia. Por culpa de nuestro país, dijo, Ucrania se enfrentará a un "invierno terrible".

Obviamente, con estas expresiones el Secretario General de la OTAN está insinuando la necesidad de un respiro para Ucrania este invierno. Kiev lo necesita de verdad, pero no por los ataques rusos: para futuras operaciones ofensivas, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas necesitan aumentar sus efectivos, en particular para poner en servicio a nuevos soldados formados en Europa. Al fin y al cabo, el ejército ucraniano tiene que esperar a recibir armamento adicional, que permitirá a las AFU llevar a cabo operaciones de combate con más éxito. Por ejemplo, las autoridades ucranianas necesitan urgentemente sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, pero no para proteger las ciudades, sino principalmente para cubrir a sus tropas en el frente.

Entre otras cosas, Stoltenberg reiteró que Ucrania no estaba preparada para ingresar en la OTAN. Esta vez lo justificó por el hecho de que la atención de la alianza se centra ahora en "lograr la victoria de Ucrania como Estado soberano". Como dicen, complació a los "soberanos Kozaks" y no es necesario recordar el artículo quinto del estatuto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Dios me encantan estas discusiones de religión fuera de los ámbitos controlados de la iglesia.
> 
> ¿Es consciente la iglesia de lo que significa esto?¿sois conscientes de lo que significa esto?.



Sí, banda de herejes y almas sin bautizar. Apsu os bautizará con fuego.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

__





Los voluntarios ucranianos encuentran una veintena de cuerpos de soldados rusos en Dovhenke, Járkov






www.msn.com


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Dmitry Rogozin, ex viceprimer ministro de Defensa e Industria Espacial de Rusia, está recibiendo fuertes críticas de los milbloggers rusos por posar en una región ocupada de Ucrania portando ropa y armas militares de la OTAN.


----------



## Señor X (29 Nov 2022)

VonNeumann dijo:


> Me gustaría ver a todos esos de "las hordas mongolas" intentando distinguir físicamente a rusos de ucranianos en un grupo de, digamos 100 individuos repartidos 50/50. Nos íbamos a echar unas buenas risas.
> 
> De hecho estoy seguro de que la mayoría no serían capaces ni de distinguir el idioma.



No se si recordareis, que al principio de la invasión, cuando Ucrania estaba en paranoia completa (se llegaban a disparar a si mismos), montaban puestos de control, donde para poder pasarlo, tenían que decir varias palabras en concreto, en ucraniano, pues por el acento, era imposible que un ruso las dijese correctamente.

Para el que crea que hay diferencias entre ucranianos y rusos. No las hay. Ni entre ellos las ven.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Nov 2022)

*Fracaso del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Pavlovka: el batallón 114 fue rodeado y casi aniquilado por completo*

Entre el 26 y el 27 de noviembre las fuerzas ucranianas intentaron realizar un par de contraofensivas en Pavlovka.

Según Military Chronicle, para alcanzar Pavlovka las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizaron reservas operativas: unidades de la 56 infantería motorizada y la 68 brigada jaeger. Sin embargo durante el primer intento de ataque estas formaciones fueron descubiertas por drones Orlan-10 y habiendo perdido a unas 200 personas mediante fuego de artillería se retiraron a sus posiciones originales.

Antes del segundo ataque, el 27 de noviembre, partes de las brigadas 56 y 68 fueron reforzadas por la brigada de la defensa territorial 110.

La tarea clave era salir de Velikaya Novoselovka a lo largo de la carretera en la sección de Zolotaya Niva - Prechistovka para flanquear las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y tomar posterior control de fuego sobre Pavlovka. Sin embargo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no pudieron alcanzar las posiciones y afianzarse. En el área de Prechistovka (12 km al oeste de Pavlovka) una columna de vehículos blindados MLS Shield y tanques T-64B fue "recibida" por tanques T-80BVM.

Las mayores pérdidas fueron sufridas por el 114º batallón separado de defensa territorial que forma parte de la 110ª brigada. Al poco tiempo del inicio del combate, el batallón fue dejado a su suerte en los suburbios de Prechistovka, rodeado y destruido casi por completo. La unidad perdió al 80% de sus miembros. Al mismo tiempo los otros dos batallones de la brigada se replegaron y no participaron en el enfrentamiento.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Otanicos escalando sin parar.


️‍⚧️ La OTAN está discutiendo la transferencia de los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot a Kiev, dijo el Secretario General de la OTAN Stoltenberg.


----------



## trichetin (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa polaco afirma que es muy probable que el país participe en la guerra*
> 
> _"La probabilidad de la guerra en la que participemos es extremadamente alta. Es demasiado alto para que consideremos este escenario sólo hipotéticamente", dijo el viceministro de Defensa polaco Ochepa.
> 
> ...



En ese hipotético caso, tengo entendido que la OTAN es formalmente una alianza defensiva: luego Polonia podría meterse (supongamos sin ataque previo ruso) en el berenjenal y ningún otro miembro tendría que verse obligado a prestarle ayuda formal de ningún tipo. ¿Es correcto?


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Nov 2022)

El ministro ucraniano de Exteriores, Dmitro Kuleba, concedió este martes a su homólogo español, José Manuel Albares, la medalla Yaroslav el Sabio por su “defensa y apoyo a Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## trichetin (29 Nov 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es decir invadiría Ucrania, y se quedaría con parte de su territorio, como hace Turquía en Siria ahora mismo…interesante este guión de la OTAN….



Ahora parecen muy amigos y están en al mismo lado por interés, pero Polonia se la guarda a los ucranianos desde '_Volinia 1943-44_'.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por cierto, no es la bandera LGTBI como se ha puesto en algunos sitios. Es la bandera de la Paz.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276599



La bandera de la paz de toda la vida de dios es la blanca , no una mierda inventada por cuatro maricones.


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa polaco afirma que es muy probable que el país participe en la guerra*
> 
> _"La probabilidad de la guerra en la que participemos es extremadamente alta. Es demasiado alto para que consideremos este escenario sólo hipotéticamente", dijo el viceministro de Defensa polaco Ochepa.
> 
> ...



La putita Polaca hace tiempo que merece ser borrada del mapa.


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Nov 2022)

Fracaso total en Dombas.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Un respeto por Prisciliano. El primer asesinado por la justicia eclesiástica romana.
> 
> Un buen tipo. Compostela le debe mucho. Las mujeres en su comunidad eran tratadas y consideradas como seres humanos.



San Prisciliano de Compostela. Santiago el impostor nunca probó el Riberiro en Galicia.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Nov 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> En ese hipotético caso, tengo entendido que la OTAN es formalmente una alianza defensiva: luego Polonia podría meterse (supongamos sin ataque previo ruso) en el berenjenal y ningún otro miembro tendría que verse obligado a prestarle ayuda formal de ningún tipo. ¿Es correcto?



Y aunque Rusia entre en Varsovia.
La Otan no va a mover un dedo, porque no tiene capacidad alguna.


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Nov 2022)

Pugna por agradar al amo y engordar a la bestia. Hasta los enanos son dadivosos.


----------



## Señor X (29 Nov 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> En ese hipotético caso, tengo entendido que la OTAN es formalmente una alianza defensiva: luego Polonia podría meterse (supongamos sin ataque previo ruso) en el berenjenal y ningún otro miembro tendría que verse obligado a prestarle ayuda formal de ningún tipo. ¿Es correcto?



Sí y no. Se supone que en acciones ofensivas, la OTAN no puede intervenir. La realidad es distinta. Todo el articulado de la OTAN es puro papel mojado. Hacen lo que les sale de los cojones. Vease Yugoslavia.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Es indudable que se aproxima una horrible época para Rusia. De cualquier manera esto es inevitable.
> Pero no entiendo la negación de sus dirigentes, no entiendo cómo pudiendo evitarle dolor y desesperanza a su gente redoblan la apuesta en una guerra perdida.
> 
> Tal vez ya sea tarde para todo.



Ahora dilo sin llorar bro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Nov 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> En ese hipotético caso, tengo entendido que la OTAN es formalmente una alianza defensiva: luego Polonia podría meterse (supongamos sin ataque previo ruso) en el berenjenal y ningún otro miembro tendría que verse obligado a prestarle ayuda formal de ningún tipo. ¿Es correcto?



Es correcto, pero no deja de ser una decisión política. Si quieren se meten y si no, no.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El equivalente francés del HIMARS ha llegado a Ucrania - LRU
> 
> La LRU es la versión francesa mejorada del sistema estadounidense M270 / HIMARS en una plataforma sobre orugas. Puede utilizar misiles guiados con un alcance de hasta 85 km.
> 
> ...



Es fantástico.
Están haciéndole más facil a Rusia sus objetivos de desmilitarizar Europa.
Gracias Macron!!!


----------



## latiendo (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> En fin, ya me has hecho un lío.
> En tu última pregunta te doy la razón.



A ver, que el clapham dice que el alma no existe y tal, que Ayn Rand y no se qué. Supongo que se refiere al alma inmortal, que cuando mueres, ese ser profundo que conocía y aprendía, llámalo alma, consciencia...o como quieras, pues se va y ya no vuelve.

Entonces le he entrado a ese trapo, he aceptado su premisa materialista y le he planteado la siguiente cuestión:

Si tu universo puramente material que siempre ha existido ha demostrado que es capaz de producir un determinado resultado, esto es: la evidente existencia de tu consciencia ¿Qué te hace pensar que no es capaz de volverlo a hacer?

Coño, compruebo con sorpresa que el clapham me ha mandado al ignore, jo,jo,jo. Pos vale.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A los polacos les van a dar la del pulpo otro vez, y esta vez con todo merecimiento.



Estos joputas están con la caña puesta y cuando Ucrania esté exhausta se meteran en el Oeste de Ucrania como quien no quiere la cosa, harán que se tropiezan y que al caerse se han encontrado la mitad de un país y ya puestos se lo quedan.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Los bombardeos a la infraestructura civil fracasarán como el resto de tácticas fascistas, los Ucranianos aguantarán sin electricidad lo que haga falta, pero es que además no se van a quedar sin electricidad, es lo que tiene el Blitz de hacendado de los Rusos.


Y nadie está forzando a Ucrania a negociar, de hecho ya se ha llegado al punto en que ni Alemania o Francia quieren negociar, que ya es decir (No es que importara nada tampoco)


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Nov 2022)

Eslovaquia completó la transferencia de 30 vehículos de combate de infantería BMP-1 a Ucrania.
A cambio, Bratislava planea recibir 15 tanques Leopard 2A4 de Alemania.
#Europa

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Creo que los genocidas satánicos están viendo que los nazis no pueden ganar a pesar de las toneladas de armamento que les envian y están dispuestos a escalar hasta las últimas consecuencias sin importarles la guerra nuclear.

Los rusos deben ser conscientes que tratan con psicópatas asesinos y empezar a pensar en la doctrina de riesgo existencial con todas las consecuencias.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Nov 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania informó que el país ha iniciado la producción de proyectiles de artillería de 152 mm.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Nov 2022)

El primer ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki, anunció que no iba a dar a Ucrania sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot polacos.
#Europa

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

"Putin ha atrapado a Ucrania", ex comandante de la OTAN en Europa

El general estadounidense Wesley Clark cree que las acciones de los militares rusos obligarán a Ucrania a sentarse a la mesa de negociaciones y que la dirección de Bakhmut se convertirá en una bolsa para moler a las AFU.
_"Los bandos enfrentados siempre buscan concentrar el poder de combate de alguna manera. Por eso se han concentrado en Bakhmut. Tomarlo les dará acceso a Kramatorsk y Sloviansk. La ciudad también sirve como una especie de bolsa de fuego para reducir las fuerzas ucranianas. Eso es lo que pretenden los rusos"_, añadió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> En ese hipotético caso, tengo entendido que la OTAN es formalmente una alianza defensiva: luego Polonia podría meterse (supongamos sin ataque previo ruso) en el berenjenal y ningún otro miembro tendría que verse obligado a prestarle ayuda formal de ningún tipo. ¿Es correcto?



La OTAN hará lo que mande y convenga a sus amos bastardos .


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*Moscú arremete contra el Papa por sus críticas a las "crueles" minorías rusas en Ucrania.*
Rusia expresó su "indignación" por las declaraciones del papa Francisco en las que calificó de "crueles" a las minorías étnicas rusas que participan en la* intervención militar en Ucrania*, informaron este martes varias agencias.

Francisco, en una entrevista publicada el lunes, dijo que los* "más crueles" entre las filas de Rusia* en Ucrania "no son de tradición rusa", sino minorías como los chechenos o los buriatos.

"Cuando hablo de Ucrania, hablo de la crueldad porque tengo mucha información de la *crueldad de las tropas*", aseguró el papa en una entrevista que dio en español para "America", una publicación jesuita estadounidense.

"Generalmente los más crueles son quizás los pueblos que son de Rusia, pero *no son de la tradición rusa, como los chechenos, los buriatos*, etc", añadió.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Nov 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> En ese hipotético caso, tengo entendido que la OTAN es formalmente una alianza defensiva: luego Polonia podría meterse (supongamos sin ataque previo ruso) en el berenjenal y ningún otro miembro tendría que verse obligado a prestarle ayuda formal de ningún tipo. ¿Es correcto?



En Siria es lo que pasa con Turquía, que ha invadido Siria y ha perdido soldados/material, y oficialmente la OTAN no hizo aparentemente nada...se supone que ahora igual.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Nov 2022)

Hoy tenemos múltiples noticias sobre el envio de energía desde Europa a Ucrania, no generadores para producirla, energía. Esta en concreto es la última que he visto, pero en este caso al ser EEUU si son transformadores al no poder enviar energía directamente. Lo comento porque casualidad o no, mañana el coste de la energía en España es el más caro del último mes y medio, me pregunto si es casualidad o cuanto pagaremos todos los Europeos de la energía de Ucrania este invierno sin saber ni que lo haremos (más demanda, que enviaremos a otro pais, mayor coste, a cuenta de Europa)

*EEUU anuncia 53 millones de dólares para el suministro eléctrico de Ucrania*

El Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos ha anunciado en Bucarest un nuevo paquete de ayuda a Ucrania por valor de 53 millones de dólares para que Kiev pueda mantener el suministro de electricidad ante los bombardeos rusos contra su sistema energético.

La ayuda consistirá en transformadores y otros equipos destinados a producir electricidad o reparar el sistema eléctrico dañado por los misiles rusos y será enviado a Ucrania de manera urgente, dice el comunicado.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine On November 29, 2022 (Map Update)


The Russian Army took control of Kurdyumivka and Ozarianivka villages; The Russian Army took control of Andriivka village; The Russian...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 29 de noviembre de 2022 







 El ejército ruso tomó el control de las aldeas de Kurdyumivka y Ozarianivka;
 El ejército ruso tomó el control de la aldea de Andriivka;
 El Ejército ruso tomó el control de la aldea de Spirne;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU en Bakhmut;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Pavlivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU en Soledar;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Debrova.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On November 29, 2022 (Map Update)


The Russian Army took control of Kurdyumivka and Ozarianivka villages; The Russian Army took control of Andriivka village; The Russian...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 29 de noviembre de 2022







_(El texto es el mismo que el del otro mapa)_


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Reportajes de la CNN sobre las protestas contra las restricciones del coronavirus en Alemania y China.

Alemania: "La minoría vociferante e ilegal de activistas antivacunas europeos está cayendo".

China: "En el centro de las protestas chinas contra las restricciones covid está el grito de libertad de los jóvenes"

Esto es diferente...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Minuto de gloria conspirativa...
> 
> Explosión en Londres. Dicen que un rayo...
> 
> ...




No deja de ser curioso que este incidente, accidente o lo que sea, sigue apagado
en los medios dominantes, y ni tan siquiera los medios locales que lo cubrieron 
al principio, se molesto en enviar a nadie a investigar la vaina o hablar con gente
de la zona, y no hay mas fotos que esta de larga distancia.

Como diría aquel abuelo mayamero: rrraro, rrraro, raro...


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hoy tenemos múltiples noticias sobre el envio de energía desde Europa a Ucrania, no generadores para producirla, energía. Esta en concreto es la última que he visto, pero en este caso al ser EEUU si son transformadores al no poder enviar energía directamente. Lo comento porque casualidad o no, mañana el coste de la energía en España es el más caro del último mes y medio, me pregunto si es casualidad o cuanto pagaremos todos los Europeos de la energía de Ucrania este invierno sin saber ni que lo haremos (más demanda, que enviaremos a otro pais, mayor coste, a cuenta de Europa)
> 
> *EEUU anuncia 53 millones de dólares para el suministro eléctrico de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



EEUU tiene la tensión a 125Vac y la frecuencia a 60Hz, en lugar de los 220 Vac y 50 Hz de Europa y no creo que fabrique equipes europeos.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Creo firmemente que Ucrania no debe lanzar ninguna ofensiva en este momento. Rusia ha decidido destruir sus nuevas unidades recién formadas estrellandolas de nuevo contra posiciones fortificadas, no interrumpamos al enemigo mientras comete (otra vez) el mismo error, ya habrá tiempo de atacar cuando se les termine la carne.

Que vengan, se les destruye, si hace falta se cede el terreno que sea necesario para seguir sangrandolos y dentro de 2 o 3 meses, catapum


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en la dirección de Donbas y Limansk - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ El ejército ruso sigue concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en la ofensiva en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdeevsk .
▪ Las fuerzas rusas están llevando a cabo operaciones defensivas en las direcciones de Zaporizhia y Kupyansk.
▪ Durante el día, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque con misiles contra una instalación de infraestructura en la región de Kharkiv, realizaron 26 ataques aéreos y 10 rondas de bombardeo desde MLRS.
▪ La amenaza de ataques con misiles contra infraestructuras críticas sigue vigente. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## España1 (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creo firmemente que Ucrania no debe lanzar ninguna ofensiva en este momento. Rusia ha decidido destruir sus nuevas unidades recién formadas estrellandolas de nuevo contra posiciones fortificadas, no interrumpamos al enemigo mientras comete (otra vez) el mismo error, ya habrá tiempo de atacar cuando se les termine la carne.
> 
> Que vengan, se les destruye, si hace falta se cede el terreno que sea necesario para seguir sangrandolos y dentro de 2 o 3 meses, catapum



General 3 estrellas


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Nov 2022)

Cobertura de CNN de las protestas contra las restricciones del coronavirus en Alemania y China.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

A Lukita no le cabe por el culo ni el pelo de una gamba...


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ucrania, solicita esto, Ucrania solicita aquello, menudo agujero negro que es Ucrania, no creo que tarde mucho el día que se cansen los paises donantes.



Mayormente no solicita, EXIGE. A ver si revienta ya ese pozo infectó.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

Yago comentando la invasión yanqui de Siria como si fuese una merienda campestre;


----------



## Iskra (29 Nov 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Que si lo has entendido, hijo; no hagas el Marquina cualquiera y te salgas por la tangente otra vez con ejemplos de parvulos



Ya que menciona al mentecato, dejo un recado de su indigencia así como de su falta de vergüenza.




Me encanta la coherencia de esta gente. Comentan también que la diputada es del partido de Navalny
Si es así, resulta conveniente eludir el dato. Es el candidato apoyado por occidente.

Y les pongo otro ejemplo de los cientos que hay a diario:


"La alta abstención marca el nuevo escenario político en Cuba" dijo El País... viene la prensa basura aplicando una nueva matemática en la cual 31% es mayor que un 69% de participación ...para saber de abstenciones mejor pregunten en EEUU donde llegó al 53% para el medio término!


----------



## magufone (29 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Ya que menciona al mentecato, dejo un recado de su indigencia así como de su falta de vergüenza.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276645
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276646
> 
> ...



El Marquina a veces es demasiado friki para ser manipulador a sueldo...


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creo firmemente que Ucrania no debe lanzar ninguna ofensiva en este momento. Rusia ha decidido destruir sus nuevas unidades recién formadas estrellandolas de nuevo contra posiciones fortificadas, no interrumpamos al enemigo mientras comete (otra vez) el mismo error, ya habrá tiempo de atacar cuando se les termine la carne.
> 
> Que vengan, se les destruye, si hace falta se cede el terreno que sea necesario para seguir sangrandolos y dentro de 2 o 3 meses, catapum



_Il mondo alla rovescia..._


----------



## coscorron (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Un lanza por Zhu, es lo se lleva haciendo en Occidente desde hace decadas y funciona magníficamente.
> 
> En tiempos de colapso, una de las mejores maneras de hacerlo contentadamente son:
> 
> ...



De acuerdo pero a mi no me gusta ni cuando lo Occidente ni cuando lo hace China. Es antinatural.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## coscorron (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yo soy viejo, ven a robarme mis años si tienes cohones, hijo de puta.



No se si eres o no viejo pero tengo claro que estas un poco gaga. Para nada tengo intención de quitarte nada simplemente pienso que los años de adolescencia que han perdido una generación de españoles sin poder salir, quedar, hacer fiestas, reunirse ...etc por los confinamientos no sirvieron para nada salvo para alargar un par de años la vida a viejos que de todas maneras murieron pronto. El COVID se quedará hagan lo que hagan y se cobrará las vidas que tenga que llevarse igualmente. Si los viejos quieren vivir más que se aislen ellos solitos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> que tiempo de colapso hablas?



Si, con permiso, estamos en colapso civilizatorio por falta de energía, ya sabe que soy picolero y el año que viene será la primera ostia seria por falta de abastecimiento de diésel.

Normalmente, por tradición desde la guerra de los treinta años se arreglan con el mismo manual, HIPERVIOLENCIA contra los más débiles, los niños y las mujeres.

Es muy probable que Alemania corra la misma suerte que Yugoslavia en las próximas décadas y un proceso de enfeudalización en Europa.


----------



## Top5 (29 Nov 2022)

interesante analisis sobre las protestas en China y se habla también del matrimonio Blackrock / Zelensky -por si alguien tenía dudas sobre lo que se cuece en Ucrania.



También se habla de España...


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*Kiev concede a Albares la medalla 'Yaroslav el Sabio' por apoyar a Ucrania.*
El ministro ucraniano de Exteriores,* Dmitro Kuleba*, concedió este martes a su homólogo español, *José Manuel Albares*, la medalla 'Yaroslav el Sabio' por su "defensa y apoyo a Ucrania y a Europa", indicaron a EFE fuentes del Ministerio de Exteriores español.

Kuleba entregó la distinción a Albares en una reunión bilateral mantenida en los márgenes del encuentro de *ministros de Exteriores de la OTAN* que se celebra hoy y mañana en Bucarest.

Se trata de un reconocimiento a personalidades que han realizado un *servicio destacado al Estado y la población ucranianos.*

Durante la entrega, Kuleba explicó que el Gobierno de su país otorgaba esa medalla a Albares por "su apoyo y defensa a Ucrania y también a Europa", añadieron las fuentes. "Porque *defender a Ucrania es defender a Europa*", agregó.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> De acuerdo pero a mi no me gusta ni cuando lo Occidente ni cuando lo hace China. Es antinatural.



Es inmoral, inhumano y descivilizador pero no antinatural.

En realidad es despiadadamente lógico.


----------



## arriondas (29 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Ya que menciona al mentecato, dejo un recado de su indigencia así como de su falta de vergüenza.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276645
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276646
> 
> ...



Supongo que Richi también se dejará en el tintero detalles como que Navalny fue en su día expulsado del partido Yabloko... por neonazi. Pero como es de los "buenos" hay que echar tierra sobre el asunto, ocultar la información incómoda acerca del pasado de él y de otros de los mal llamados "opositores". El mismo Marquina que no se cansa de repetir que los nazis en Ucrania son una pequeña minoría sin influencia real. Claro, Richi, claro.

Cómo se nota que a Marquina y compañía les pagan para ser lo más tendenciosos posible. Sueltan toda clase de burradas y se quedan tan anchos.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (29 Nov 2022)

En Donetsk informan de avances de las tropas rusas y la liberación de poblados estratégicos


Las autoridades de la república rusa de Donetsk reportan importantes avances de las tropas en múltiples direcciones y aseguran que pronto serán liberadas varias localidades estratégicas. Desde Lugansk...




odysee.com


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*Ucrania recibe sistemas de lanzacohetes franceses.*
Ucrania anunció el martes que había recibido sistemas de lanzacohetes franceses para reforzar su* arsenal militar frente a Rusia*, tras nueve meses de invasión.

"¡Han llegado a Ucrania los LRU de Francia! El ejército ucraniano todavía es más fuerte", tuiteó el ministro ucraniano de Defensa,* Oleksiy Reznikov.*

Los LRU (lanzacohetes unitarios) franceses son el* cuarto tipo de sistema de lanzacohetes* (MLRS) -después de los HIMARS, los M270 y los MARS II- que fueron enviados a Ucrania para combatir las fuerzas rusas.

Los LRU tienen un alcance de *"unos 70 km" y pueden impactar contra su objetivo con una precisión "a menos de un metro"*, según la descripción del ministerio francés de Defensa.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Nov 2022)

Retraso polaco


----------



## Impresionante (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## bk001 (29 Nov 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El alma no existe porque no existe Di-s .
> El clapham te lo explicaria pero sigue cabron con el Foro porque habeis ninguneado la memoria de Panuk , pero te lo explicara Ayn Rand



Any Rand?

¿Esa Any Rand que defendía la virtud del egoísmo?, en cuyas obras los personajes nunca tienen hijos. 

¿Que no supo comprender que el hombre/mujer deja de ser egoísta, en cuanto es padre/madre.?

¿Esa Any Rand que murió más sola que la una, al aplicar su marido la doctrina que defendía: ser egoísta, así egoístamente se fue con otra más joven. ?

¿Esa Any Rand que ha sido potenciada para hacer más egoísta a las masas aborregadas, destruir su creencia en Dios, exista o no este, y debilitar a dichas masas aborregadas destruyendo el nexo de unión que es la religión?

En definitiva, ¿esa Any Rand que instauró la "religión" del Egoísmo. Cuyo máximo exponente son los directivos de silicon baley ( o como se escriba)?

Puedes coger sus libros, edición impresa , y metertelos por el culo en una sesión sado-maso con la armenia. Lo gravas y le mandas el vidrio a "El maligno gobierna el mundo" (zele nski volodi mir).

Que te aproveche la sesión sado.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No se si eres o no viejo pero tengo claro que estas un poco gaga. Para nada tengo intención de quitarte nada simplemente pienso que los años de adolescencia que han perdido una generación de españoles sin poder salir, quedar, hacer fiestas, reunirse ...etc por los confinamientos no sirvieron para nada salvo para alargar un par de años la vida a viejos que de todas maneras murieron pronto. El COVID se quedará hagan lo que hagan y se cobrará las vidas que tenga que llevarse igualmente. Si los viejos quieren vivir más que se aislen ellos solitos.



¿Como los que aislaron en sus habitaciones y les impidieron salir hasta morir? Espero que seas coherente y cuando cumplas 50 te pegues un tiro para dejar oportunidades a los mas jóvenes. Eres un puto psicópata.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*Los bombardeos rusos contra las infraestructuras en Ucrania son un "crimen de guerra", según Alemania.*
Alemania, que preside actualmente el G7, calificó el martes de *"crimen de guerra" la destrucción "sistemática"* de Rusia de las infraestructuras energéticas en Ucrania.

Los ataques actuales contra los centros de suministro de energía y calefacción "para dejar a la gente en sus apartamentos durante un invierno en el que las temperaturas* podrían caer a -30 °C*" son "un crimen de guerra terrible", declaró el ministro alemán de Justicia, Marco Buschmann, tras una reunión con sus homólogos del G7.

La situación hoy en día de Ucrania refuerza "nuestra responsabilidad de* cooperar mucho más estrechamente *en el ámbito de la lucha contra los crímenes de guerra", agregó el ministro, precisando que este era el motivo de la reunión, la primera de este tipo entre los ministros de Justicia de las grandes potencias mundiales del G7.

"Es un mensaje claro para el mundo: los *criminales de guerra no deben ni pueden sentirse seguros *estén donde estén", insistió. "Ningún crimen de guerra tiene que quedar impune", reiteró el ministro, cuyo país preside el G7 durante todo el 2022.


----------



## Tierra Azul (29 Nov 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> El ministro ucraniano de Exteriores, Dmitro Kuleba, concedió este martes a su homólogo español, José Manuel Albares, la medalla Yaroslav el Sabio por su “defensa y apoyo a Ucrania.



representante del gobierno socialista, perdón nazi, también les podrian haber dado medallas a todos los que aplaudieron en su día en el congreso a esta puta panda


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es decir invadiría Ucrania, y se quedaría con parte de su territorio, como hace Turquía en Siria ahora mismo…interesante este guión de la OTAN….



Y tan interesante, Poirot. Personalmente mi concepto, en general, de los polacos es más bien tirando a deleznable, pero con esta noticia tendrfé que inventar un nuevo adjetivo calificativo.No se puede ser más gilipollas y criminal. Imposible.


----------



## ciruiostar (29 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> DINOS UNA SOLA GUERRA INICIADA POR LA OTAN DESDE SU CREACION



¿Lo dices de broma o te haces el imbécil? Desde Corea hasta Afganistán pasando por Yugoslavia y la guerra sucia de centroamérica la OTAN ha estado siempre bajo el mando y participando en todos los conflictos mundiales desde su fundación en 1949.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*Prigozhin confirma que Wagner reclutó al zambiano que murió en Ucrania.*
El empresario ruso y fundador de la compañía de mercenarios Wagner, Yevgueni Prigozhin, confirmó hoy que su empresa reclutó en una prisión al estudiante zambiano Lemekhani Nyirenda, de 23 años, quien el pasado 22 de septiembre murió en el frente de batalla en *Ucrania*.

"Recuerdo bien a ese muchacho. Hablé con él en la región de Tver y le pregunte: '¿Para qué quieres ir a la guerra? En un par de años tendrás libertad anticipada, podrá volver a casa y ver a tu familia. ¿Para qué vas? Las posibilidades de morir son altas. Recuérdalo", señaló Prigozin, citado por su oficina de prensa en Telegram.


----------



## anonimo123 (29 Nov 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Any Rand?
> 
> ¿Esa Any Rand que defendía la virtud del egoísmo?, en cuyas obras los personajes nunca tienen hijos.
> 
> ...



Era judía, por eso lo de fomentar el egoísmo en los goyim mientras ellos son sionistas hasta la médula.


----------



## HDR (29 Nov 2022)

La Desesperación


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## HelpAviation (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si, con permiso, estamos en colapso civilizatorio por falta de energía, ya sabe que soy picolero y el año que viene será la primera ostia seria por falta de abastecimiento de diésel.
> 
> Normalmente, por tradición desde la guerra de los treinta años se arreglan con el mismo manual, HIPERVIOLENCIA contra los más débiles, los niños y las mujeres.
> 
> Es muy probable que Alemania corra la misma suerte que Yugoslavia en las próximas décadas y un proceso de enfeudalización en Europa.



pero en otros países como Suíza, Reino Unido, Alemania los jovenes estan ganando verdaderos pastizales, entonces por que solo aquí sufrimos precariedad?


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No se si eres o no viejo pero tengo claro que estas un poco gaga. Para nada tengo intención de quitarte nada simplemente pienso que los años de adolescencia que han perdido una generación de españoles sin poder salir, quedar, hacer fiestas, reunirse ...etc por los confinamientos no sirvieron para nada salvo para alargar un par de años la vida a viejos que de todas maneras murieron pronto. El COVID se quedará hagan lo que hagan y se cobrará las vidas que tenga que llevarse igualmente. Si los viejos quieren vivir más que se aislen ellos solitos.



Tu eres un puto psicopata.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

El hijoPutin no va a poder doblegar a los ucranianos con sus ataques con drones o misiles, pero no le queda otra en su estúpida lucha para ver si "algo se vuelve a su favor".

A Ucrania se la tiene que ayudar, ahora, con medios para sobrevivir al invierno. El tema armamentístico es secundario cuando está el frente parado.

El desgaste lo lleva el ejército ruso.


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

Todos los buenos "puntos imbatibles". Sólo que sin luz, tampoco funcionan.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kreonte (29 Nov 2022)

Por qué no hay un hilo oficial de lo que está pasando en China?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tu eres un puto psicopata.



Mejor dile que el "COVID" es la puta Agenda 2030, que ha venido para quedarse.


----------



## kelden (29 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No se si eres o no viejo pero tengo claro que estas un poco gaga. Para nada tengo intención de quitarte nada simplemente pienso que los años de adolescencia que han perdido una generación de españoles sin poder salir, quedar, hacer fiestas, reunirse ...etc por los confinamientos no sirvieron para nada salvo para alargar un par de años la vida a viejos que de todas maneras murieron pronto. El COVID se quedará hagan lo que hagan y se cobrará las vidas que tenga que llevarse igualmente. Si los viejos quieren vivir más que se aislen ellos solitos.



Si fueras hijo mio y me comentas eso, estabas ya en la puerta de la calle buscándote la vida .... Sin posibilidad alguna de retorno ni ayuda. Para siempre. Cada perro que se lama su pijo ... es lo único que entendeis.

Eso si, me pegaría un mes angustiado pensando como podía haber educao yo semejante cenutrio ...


----------



## Harman (29 Nov 2022)

EE.UU. aún no planea entregar sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot a Ucrania, pero continuará las consultas, según el Pentágono
▪ Al mismo tiempo, la OTAN considera que el único camino hacia la paz en Ucrania es el suministro permanente de armas a Kiev, según ha dicho hoy el secretario general Stoltenberg.
▪ También dijo anteriormente que los debates sobre el Patriot estaban en curso en la cumbre de la Alianza en Bucarest.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## NPI (29 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Es indudable que se aproxima una horrible época para Rusia. De cualquier manera esto es inevitable.
> Pero no entiendo la negación de sus dirigentes, no entiendo cómo pudiendo evitarle dolor y desesperanza a su gente redoblan la apuesta en una guerra perdida.
> 
> Tal vez ya sea tarde para todo.



@Jacobo Hering multicuenta reactivada 

*COVILERDOS 2020* = *CUCARACHAS OTANERAS 2022
(cuentas añejas incluidas)*
En Tejas solo hay VACAS o MARICONES, si no eres una VACA,  ¿qué eres?


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Creo firmemente que Ucrania no debe lanzar ninguna ofensiva en este momento. Rusia ha decidido destruir sus nuevas unidades recién formadas estrellandolas de nuevo contra posiciones fortificadas, no interrumpamos al enemigo mientras comete (otra vez) el mismo error, ya habrá tiempo de atacar cuando se les termine la carne.
> 
> Que vengan, se les destruye, si hace falta se cede el terreno que sea necesario para seguir sangrandolos y dentro de 2 o 3 meses, catapum



Aqui tenemos al General rejon saludando a las tropas, magnifica clase de estrategia militar nos acaba de dar.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Gente tarada como esta señora es la que está gobernando Rusia.

"Nadie pensó que cuando atacamos Ucrania (y Ucrania es Rusia), todos esos países comenzarían a enviar armas pesadas en respuesta. Fue una sorpresa desagradable para nosotros", - Elena Drapeko, miembro del Parlamento ruso.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Aqui tenemos al General rejon saludando a las tropas, magnifica clase de estrategia militar nos acaba de dar.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276732



Hace unos dias tenia orgasmos clitorianos cuando decia que los satanistas iba a tomar Crimea, ahora cuando ve que se les están congelandolos huevos, recula como una mierda que es.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Se ve una bonita ciudad para turistear. A ver como queda tras la guerra.


----------



## manodura79 (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa polaco afirma que es muy probable que el país participe en la guerra*
> 
> _"La probabilidad de la guerra en la que participemos es extremadamente alta. Es demasiado alto para que consideremos este escenario sólo hipotéticamente", dijo el viceministro de Defensa polaco Ochepa.
> 
> ...



Sólo esperan a que caiga un trozo de metal desde el cielo, mate a dos y culpar a Rusia...oh, espera. A ver qué otro casus beli se inventan porque el otro quedó un poco trucho. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Aqui tenemos al General rejon saludando a las tropas, magnifica clase de estrategia militar nos acaba de dar.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276732



Pues yo le veo un gran parecido a tu Mami....GILIPOLLAS...


----------



## alcorconita (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues yo le veo un gran parecido a tu Mami....GILIPOLLAS...



Patrullando en Kerson, en esta sales mu guapo


----------



## NPI (29 Nov 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y Odessa pa cuándo?


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> HUNGARIA NO APOYARÁ EL CONVENIO NATO-UCRANIA HASTA QUE SE RESPETEN LOS DERECHOS DE LAS MINORÍAS HÚNGARAS DE LOS CARPATOS UCRANIANOS.
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 29 NOV, 16:45Updated at: 17:03
> ...



Normal. Cada cual debe defender primero lo suyo antes de meterse en corrales del próXimo al que debes amar como a tí mismo, pero después que a tí mismo. No, si habrá que evangelizar de nuevo a más de un despistado, ¡Qué cruz!


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## NPI (29 Nov 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> El racismo, el de verdad, el que causa guerras mundiales, comienza por propaganda como esta



En la foto de abajo que incluyan a negros/musulmanes/sudamericanos, los hay por doquier en sus respectivos países. 
En la foto de arriba lo único que van a conseguir es cabrear a todo el continente asiático y no son cuatro, son más de 2500 millones de habitantes, pero para los guerreros de teclado la demografía es putinista.


----------



## manodura79 (29 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania informó que el país ha iniciado la producción de proyectiles de artillería de 152 mm.
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Entiendo que esa producción se hará en catacumbas a 50 metros bajo tierra. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Iskra (29 Nov 2022)

t.me/Irinamar_Z/11867
A saber la verdad...como casi todo en las guerras...

*Ucrania ha movilizado a más de 50 mil mujeres ante la creciente escasez de hombres.*

Según la vicepresidenta de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Olena Kondratyuk, más de 50.000 mujeres militares prestan servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

"Tres mil (6%) de ellas están ahora en el frente. Es uno de los mejores indicadores de los países de la OTAN", agregó.

Una cifra inusual para la comparación, que indica una creciente escasez de hombres debido al rápido crecimiento de las pérdidas.
============================================0
Bien, ya era hora...pero todo llega
*Hoy, parte de los comunistas de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) se han convertido en miembros del Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa (PCFR)* y se está preparando una conferencia para crear una rama regional del PCFR en la RPD.

En su programa el Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa y sus miembros, los comunistas de la RPD, afirman luchar por la construcción de una sociedad nueva y justa en la Federación Rusa y, por lo tanto, en la sufrida tierra de Donbass.

El PCFR asegura que esta abierto a la cooperación con todo aquel que ponga en primer lugar conceptos tales como: la justicia, la igualdad social, el honor y la dignidad, la fraternidad y amistad de los pueblos, la vía socialista del desarrollo del país.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pero en otros países como Suíza, Reino Unido, Alemania los jovenes estan ganando verdaderos pastizales, entonces por que solo aquí sufrimos precariedad?



mire la precariedad va por niveles, los mediterraneos vamos en cabeza (temo mucho por la unidad de Italia y España), de Suiza no tengo dudas de que van a llevarlo más o menos bien son confederación, UK va directo a la trituradora y de Alemania ya hablamos.

En general en Europa la juventud es un estorbo social y económico que es suplido con remesas de emigrantes.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Entiendo que esa producción se hará en catacumbas a 50 metros bajo tierra.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Probablemente sobre el suelo, con muchas comodidades y electricidad en... Polonia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si fueras hijo mio y me comentas eso, estabas ya en la puerta de la calle buscándote la vida .... Sin posibilidad alguna de retorno ni ayuda. Para siempre. Cada perro que se lama su pijo ... es lo único que entendeis.
> 
> Eso si, me pegaría un mes angustiado pensando como podía haber educao yo semejante cenutrio ...



Mal padre.


----------



## kelden (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Mal padre.



Cierto ... habría fallado estrepitosamente en su educación .... 20 latigazos. Pero él en la puta calle buscándose la vida.


----------



## HelpAviation (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> mire la precariedad va por niveles, los mediterraneos vamos en cabeza (temo mucho por la unidad de Italia y España), de Suiza no tengo dudas de que van a llevarlo más o menos bien son confederación, UK va directo a la trituradora y de Alemania ya hablamos.
> 
> En general en Europa la juventud es un estorbo social y económico que es suplido con remesas de emigrantes.



pero los boomers consumen más recursos o incluso los jubilados.


----------



## EUROPIA (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Ucrania, ahora mismo, es la frontera entre dos mundos, entre la civilización, la democracia y la libertad que representa Occidente y el de las bombas, los tanques, las fosas comunes, los crímenes de guerra, en definitiva, la muerte y la destrucción que en este momento representa la Rusia del hijoPutin. 

Ucrania, por ahora, es la frontera que nos mantiene a salvo.


----------



## manodura79 (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Probablemente sobre el suelo, con muchas comodidades y electricidad en... Polonia.



Es otra posibilidad.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pero los boomers consumen más recursos o incluso los jubilados.



Por eso, consumen esos recursos por que una parte de la población a sido expulsada del reparto.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Cierto ... habría fallado estrepitosamente en su educación .... 20 latigazos. Pero él en la puta calle buscándose la vida.



Vale, mal padre pero consecuente.


----------



## HelpAviation (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Por eso, consumen esos recursos por que una parte de la población a sido expulsada del reparto.



pero cuál es la finalidad de provocar pobreza solo en los jovenes y no en todos si es por la falta de recursos?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pero cuál es la finalidad de provocar pobreza solo en los jovenes y no en todos si es por la falta de recursos?



Ya lo he dicho, drenar recursos de los jóvenes (el principal recurso de robo es los alquileres) para que los mayores dispongan de recursos para no empeorar sus vidas, son mayoría en la población y son la columna vertebral que nombra gobiernos con su voto.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Ayer el ministerio de defensa o Arestovych había publicado que los ataques con misiles sólo afectaban directamente al ejército militar en un 4% o algo así... Para que veamos lo poco que influye los ataques terroristas a los que se encuentran en el frente.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Nov 2022)

"La República de Moldavia podrá formar parte del espacio europeo y de la OTAN. Cada nación debería poder decidir su propio camino", dijo hoy el secretario general adjunto de la OTAN, Mircea Geoană, en el Foro de Aspen, organizado en Bucarest.

"La República de Moldavia es especial para Rumanía y para la OTAN. Por primera vez, tenemos un Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la República de Moldova participando en nuestras reuniones. En la Constitución dicen que son un país neutral.
Dicen: *Necesitamos ayuda para superar un momento difícil.*
La OTAN está cumpliendo con su deber, y la República de Moldavia podrá ser parte del espacio europeo y de la OTAN y podría darle esa perspectiva europea, como en el caso de Ucrania y Georgia. Creo que cada nación debería poder decidir su propio camino, lo respetamos”, dijo Mircea Geoană


----------



## HelpAviation (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, drenar recursos de los jóvenes (el principal recurso de robo es los alquileres) para que los mayores dispongan de recursos para no empeorar sus vidas, son mayoría en la población y son la columna vertebral que nombra gobiernos con su voto.



y que pasará a la larga con los jovenes?


----------



## Yomateix (29 Nov 2022)

Para Ucrania el resto del mundo nunca hace suficiente por ellos....irónico cuando ni son miembros de la UE ni de la Otan ni tendrían que estar perjudicando a sus ciudadanos para ayudarlos a ellos. Vine con tres palabras, armas, armas, armas.....

*Kuleba pide a los países de la OTAN más rapidez en la entrega de la ayuda *

El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitro Kuleba, ha instado este martes a sus homólogos de la OTAN a que envíen más defensas aéreas a Ucrania y, en particular, sistemas antimisiles Patriot, y a que aceleren la entrega de asistencia. "La última vez que me invitaron a la reunión ministerial de la OTAN *vine con tres palabras, que eran 'armas, armas y armas'. *Y desde entonces se ha hecho mucho. Hoy, tengo tres palabras diferentes, otras tres palabras que son 'más rápido, más rápido y más rápido'", ha indicado Kuleba, invitado al encuentro aliado, en una comparecencia ante la prensa junto al secretario general aliado, Jens Stoltenberg.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> "La República de Moldavia podrá formar parte del espacio europeo y de la OTAN. Cada nación debería poder decidir su propio camino", dijo hoy el secretario general adjunto de la OTAN, Mircea Geoană, en el Foro de Aspen, organizado en Bucarest.
> 
> "La República de Moldavia es especial para Rumanía y para la OTAN. Por primera vez, tenemos un Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la República de Moldova participando en nuestras reuniones. En la Constitución dicen que son un país neutral.
> Dicen: *Necesitamos ayuda para superar un momento difícil.*
> La OTAN está cumpliendo con su deber, y la República de Moldavia podrá ser parte del espacio europeo y de la OTAN y podría darle esa perspectiva europea, como en el caso de Ucrania y Georgia. Creo que cada nación debería poder decidir su propio camino, lo respetamos”, dijo Mircea Geoană



No existe ayuda de occidente le pueda dar a Moldavia.

Excepto meterlos en una guerra.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pero cuál es la finalidad de provocar pobreza solo en los jovenes y no en todos si es por la falta de recursos?



Decia Don Emilio Botin que la única materia prima de España era la mano de obra barata, fieles a tal principio, los gobiernos y sus amos mantienen a la población en niveles pauperrimos, la mayoria de los jubilados cobra el salario mínimo, los jovenes no tienen trabajo porque sencillamente no lo hay, asi que es mejor tener una elevada tasa de paro y traer foraneos dispuestos a trabajar por una miseria, porque eso si, la tasa de beneficios de oligarcas y rentistas debe mantenerse.


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

EEUU/ OTAN no permitirán que en la arena de UCRANIA termine esta guerra 
para ofuscar y la crisis terminal que se viene encima. Y RUSIA poco puede
hacer al respecto. Solo esperar y observar lo que el imperio arroje personal
y maquinaria al frente de Donbass para, simplemente, destruirlos. Después
de los ucranianos y la purría de mercenarios, EE.UU. dará el lógico empujón
al ejército polaco ( ya ha empezado ese turno) y mas carne para la picadora..

La capacidad de destruir al enemigo será la que decida quien vencerá.


----------



## HelpAviation (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Decia Don Emilio Botin que la única materia prima de España era la mano de obra barata, fieles a tal principio, los gobiernos y sus amos mantienen a la población en niveles pauperrimos, la mayoria de los jubilados cobra el salario mínimo, los jovenes no tienen trabajo porque sencillamente no lo hay, asi que es mejor tener una elevada tasa de paro y traer foraneos dispuestos a trabajar por una miseria, porque eso si, la tasa de beneficios de oligarcas y rentistas debe mantenerse.



y ese sistema no petará en algún momento?


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Fracaso del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Pavlovka: el batallón 114 fue rodeado y casi aniquilado por completo*
> 
> Entre el 26 y el 27 de noviembre las fuerzas ucranianas intentaron realizar un par de contraofensivas en Pavlovka.
> 
> ...



Les pongo el mapa de la zona:

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## Impresionante (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y que pasará a la larga con los jovenes?



Me pides mirar la bola de cristal y no soy adivino.

Hago una apuesta a fondo perdido, según la energía neta disponible caiga los abuelos pintarán menos, por decesos y por incapacidad física.
Los jóvenes más embrutecidos tomarán la vía violenta para devolver la pelota y como (especialmente) modo de vida.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

El que debería ir a la cárcel y luego a la horca es el hijoPutin, y alguno de los líderes rusos por crímenes de guerra. Al igual que el gobierno iraní por todo lo que está haciendo a su población. 

Creo que ya está bien criticar a los que intentan defender al débil contra el abusón japuta.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Nov 2022)

Claro que si, guerra hibrida contra Moldavia....a seguir pidiendo con esta excusa que Europa les pague la energía. Les ha subido el gas dicen.....se ve que se piensan que en Europa el gas, la gasolina y todos los productos básicos no han subido. ¿Que tipo de guerra híbrida han hecho contra ellos? Ni un solo dato al respecto, pero que bien queda salir a decir eso para posteriormente pedir más ayuda de Europa.

*Moldavia denuncia los ataques "híbridos" rusos contra su seguridad energética*
La primera ministra de la República de Moldavia, *Natalia Gavrilita,* denunció hoy en Bucarest la "guerra híbrida" de la que es víctima por parte de Rusia, que ha puesto al país al borde del apagón energético.

"Las principales amenazas que sufre hoy Moldavia están relacionadas con la guerra híbrida y la seguridad energética", dijo Gavrilita, que añadió: "En los últimos siete meses, *Gazprom ha subido casi siete veces los precios* del gas natural, y también se han registrado caídas en las cantidades suministradas".

La líder moldava hizo estas advertencias en uno de los actos paralelos a la cumbre de ministros de Exteriores de la *OTAN* que se celebra el martes y el miércoles en la capital de Rumanía.


Añado. Por eso les sube la electricidad, no por absurdos de guerras híbridas. Que culpen a Rumanía de vendersela más cara.

_"Moldavia ha tenido que renunciar en las últimas semanas a la electricidad que importaba de la vecina Ucrania, que ya no tiene excedente de energía que exportar debido a los ataques de Rusia contra su red eléctrica._

Gavrilita agradeció a Rumanía que esté suministrando la energía eléctrica que Moldavia ya no recibe de Ucrania. "


O traducido, esperamos que la UE nos pague los costes de la electricidad:

_“Nos enfrentamos a retos que, si no se abordan *en conjunto con nuestros socios transatlánticos y europeos*, nos pueden llevar a una inestabilidad aún mayor en toda la región del Mar Negro
remachó Gavrilita, cuyo Gobierno ha advertido de *los altos precios a los que compra buena parte de la energía que recibe de Rumanía. *”_


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es fantástico.
> Están haciéndole más facil a Rusia sus objetivos de desmilitarizar Europa.
> Gracias Macron!!!



Y no olvidemos que Maricron es el botones de la rama Rotschild en Francia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y ese sistema no petará en algún momento?



Ya está petado, vivimos gracias a la impresora de Bruselas y la guerra de Ucrania y los PIGS es mucho para cualquier impresora por muy buena que sea.


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Ya estamos con las advertencias......
Que se las pasan por el forro joderrr.
Parecen LERDOS estos rusos.
Menos advertir y más actuar.


* Involucramiento de EE.UU. en el conflicto en Ucrania conlleva graves consecuencias*

Rusia está enviando señales a Washington de que la línea estadounidense de involucrarse cada vez más en el conflicto en Ucrania está plagada de terribles consecuencias, afirmó el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Riabkov.

"Estamos enviando señales a los estadounidenses de que su comportamiento de escalada, su línea de participación cada vez más profunda en este conflicto está cargada de graves consecuencias, *los riesgos están aumentando*", advirtió el vicecanciller.

En este sentido, señaló que Rusia no dialoga con Estados Unidos sobre asuntos ucranianos, sino que solo intercambia opiniones periódicamente. "*No tenemos un diálogo con Estados Unidos sobre el tema ucraniano*, porque las posiciones son radicalmente diferentes. Tenemos un intercambio periódico de señales sobre cómo ciertas acciones de Moscú y Washington son percibidas en Moscú o Washington, respectivamente. <...> Lo que dicen los estadounidenses, probablemente pueden adivinarlo fácilmente en base a los comentarios públicos. A pesar de nuestras repetidas negativas y explicaciones detalladas sobre nuestra posición, *continúan especulando*, por ejemplo, sobre la 'retórica nuclear irresponsable' [de Rusia]", explicó Riabkov.

A ese respecto, el diplomático ruso subrayó que Moscú no considera ningunas desviaciones de su doctrina militar en el campo de la disuasión nuclear. "No sé quién en Estados Unidos puede encontrar motivos para este tipo de acusaciones contra nosotros, cuando explicamos a fondo *la esencia del enfoque* en todos los niveles, en pocas palabras se reduce al hecho de que no hay desviaciones de lo que está escrito en nuestra doctrina militar y en los fundamentos de la política estatal en el campo de la disuasión nuclear. Y este enfoque no se ve afectado por lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania y sus alrededores", concluyó el viceministro de Exteriores ruso.


----------



## El_Suave (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> pero los boomers consumen más recursos o incluso los jubilados.



Precisamente para prescindir de elementos como tú es por lo que preferimos a los inmigrantes.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Claro que si, guerra hibrida contra Moldavia....a seguir pidiendo con esta excusa que Europa les pague la energía. Les ha subido el gas dicen.....se ve que se piensan que en Europa el gas, la gasolina y todos los productos básicos no han subido.
> 
> *Moldavia denuncia los ataques "híbridos" rusos contra su seguridad energética*
> La primera ministra de la República de Moldavia, *Natalia Gavrilita,* denunció hoy en Bucarest la "guerra híbrida" de la que es víctima por parte de Rusia, que ha puesto al país al borde del apagón energético.
> ...



El ataque híbrido es la primer ministro inútil que tienen.


----------



## HelpAviation (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ya está petado, vivimos gracias a la impresora de Bruselas y la guerra de Ucrania y los PIGS es mucho para cualquier impresora por muy buena que sea.



y se podrá mantener esta situación de forma ilimitada sin conflictos sociales en las calles?


----------



## HelpAviation (29 Nov 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Precisamente para prescindir de elementos como tú es por lo que preferimos a los inmigrantes.



y por que prefieres a los inmigrantes?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Nov 2022)

*Estrasburgo, el fracaso de Europa*


Con 494 votos a favor, 58 en contra y 44 abstenciones, el Parlamento Europeo ha aprobado una resolución que designa a Rusia como «Estado patrocinador del terrorismo por las atrocidades cometidas por el régimen de Vladimir Putin contra el pueblo ucraniano».

Lo hizo en las mismas horas en que Ankara bombardeaba a los kurdos, Tel Aviv a los palestinos y Ryad a los yemeníes, es decir, a los afectados por las «bombas democráticas». La resolución, que celebra a Zelensky, se votó mientras en Moscú, en compañía del presidente cubano Díaz Canel, Putin rendía homenaje a la nueva estatua de Fidel Castro, gigantesco estadista del siglo XX. Cada uno tiene sus propias referencias.

La resolución es sólo una señal política, no tiene consecuencias, no es vinculante para la UE como institución ni para ninguno de los Estados miembros. Formalmente, de hecho, «la UE no puede actualmente declarar a los Estados como patrocinadores del terrorismo de manera oficial», explica el propio Parlamento Europeo en una nota.

En la actualidad, la definición de «Estado terrorista» no tiene ningún significado jurídico y, de hecho, no está prevista en ningún tratado internacional, ya sea jurídico o político. Sólo existe una lista que circula y se actualiza anualmente por Washington, formada por organizaciones y naciones a las que se les aplica la definición unilateral, ofensiva e ilegal de terrorista que Estados Unidos asigna a todos los países que considera un obstáculo político para el desarrollo de sus intereses en los cuatro puntos del planeta.

Esta resolución confirma ciertos elementos de este Parlamento Europeo, el más derechista de la historia de la institución. En primer lugar, la rusofobia, caldo de cultivo de su pasado nazi-fascista que sólo la dependencia energética de Rusia (que ha permitido el crecimiento económico europeo) había mitigado. Luego, la ira por las amargas secuelas del golpe de Estado de 2014, dada la responsabilidad directa de Bruselas. También surge la frustración por el fin del proyecto de cerco a Moscú que comenzó en 2014 con el golpe de Estado en Kiev y continuó con los intentos de golpe en Bielorrusia y Kazhakistán, que representan una pieza importante de la dimensión del imperialismo regional de la UE, cuya influencia se limita a los Balcanes. Por último, la frustración por la resistencia económica de Rusia ante las sanciones europeas, que han resultado ser el peor 
boomerang de la historia de la UE.

*La histeria de la educación física*
Pero en este caso concreto, ¿qué sentido tiene el voto del Europarlamento? La histeria de Estrasburgo, inaplicable a nivel general y, por tanto, también a nivel político-diplomático, parece desentonar con el intento estadounidense de alcanzar una solución negociada al conflicto. De hecho, no se habla con un Estado que «promueve el terrorismo», se le combate. ¿Y qué hay de las posibles negociaciones? Ciertamente, el acuerdo entre EE.UU. y los talibanes para la salida de Washington de Afganistán ha demostrado cómo la vía de los acuerdos es menos tortuosa que la militar, pero la resolución parece un acto diseñado para apoyar políticamente la rigidez de Kiev frente a un proceso de desescalada apoyado por Washington que pretende dirigir el conflicto hacia una mesa de negociación.

El hecho es que poner fin a una guerra requiere negociación, y las invectivas políticas de Ucrania y Europa no impedirán que Moscú se instale definitivamente en Crimea y Donbás con el reconocimiento internacional general de los acuerdos, lo que representaría una victoria indiscutible. 

Aquí es donde se abre la divergencia entre Bruselas y Washington, y no es casualidad que Estados Unidos no respalde la resolución antirrusa. Borrel sostiene que la UE debe iniciar un fuerte proceso de rearme, pero hay que decir que un día de guerra en Ucrania cuesta lo mismo que 30 días de guerra en Afganistán y no es seguro que el nuevo Senado con mayoría republicana lo apruebe. En cualquier caso, Estados Unidos ha logrado sus objetivos: la ruptura entre la UE y Rusia, el fin del comercio, el paso a la dependencia de Estados Unidos en materia de energía y el fin del dominio del euro sobre el dólar. El objetivo de EE.UU. es ahora el de una estrategia de salida, dejando que Bruselas cargue con el peso del conflicto; el objetivo de la UE es distanciarse de la negociación para protegerse de una derrota que signifique una reducción del prestigio y del peso económico, político y militar en el mundo.

Llamar a Rusia patrocinador del terrorismo expresa la identidad ideológica de la Asamblea Europea y cierra el horrendo tríptico representado por el voto de la UE contra la resolución rusa contra la propaganda del nazismo en la ONU, y la resolución del mismo P.E. que en septiembre de 2019 asoció nazismo y comunismo, llamándolos dos ideologías igualmente responsables de las tragedias del siglo XX, olvidando incluso que si el segundo no hubiera derrotado al primero, el Parlamento Europeo no existiría.

En cambio, las condenas contra Cuba, Venezuela y Nicaragua son un óbolo que certifica la lealtad a Estados Unidos, la total alineación con sus objetivos de política exterior, tanto globales como regionales. La nueva derecha europea, compuesta por los herederos del fascismo, el nazismo y el franquismo, cuenta con la complicidad de los viudos de la socialdemocracia europea, convertidos en fundamentalistas liberales y extremistas atlantistas. Quieren un continente que, ante el declive irreversible del modelo occidental, se encuentre en una reinterpretación, desde la derecha, de su doctrina política original.

En total consonancia con la política y las determinaciones unilaterales de Estados Unidos, también representa la entrega definitiva de la soberanía continental a Washington, considerado ahora el líder indiscutible de todo Occidente. Se rinde culto a un modelo que se expresa con políticas sancionadoras y proteccionistas hacia la competencia comercial, con una lógica represiva en el interior y con la fuerza militar como único instrumento de su política exterior. Aquí muere, si es que alguna vez estuvo viva, la idea misma de la Unión Europea como modelo democrático de una comunidad independiente y soberana.

*La historia tiene la cabeza dura*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmytro Kuleba, escribió que «Rusia tiene un historial de actos de terror contra Estados soberanos, de apoyo a regímenes y organizaciones terroristas como Wagner que libran una guerra de terror en Ucrania».

Sin embargo, es la historia ucraniana la que establece lo contrario de lo que afirma el funcionario de Kiev. Hay que respetar la historia; y nos recuerda cómo las bandas nazis del criminal de guerra ucraniano, Stephan Bandera, fueron las protagonistas del terror contra la población de origen judío y ruso y, en asociación con las Ustashas croatas de Ante Pavelic y las bandas nazis estonias, letonas y lituanas, expresaron el peor nivel de barbarie conocido durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. En el propio juicio de Nuremberg surgieron declaraciones que asignaban a las bandas ucranianas y croatas operaciones que «las propias SS alemanas no tenían estómago para llevar a cabo».

Pues bien, es Stephan Bandera quien inspiró a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, que se especializaron en el implacable bombardeo de ocho años contra la población civil del Donbass. Son la continuación del exterminio racial y la ferocidad con la que, en nombre del nacionalismo ucraniano, llevaron a cabo una limpieza étnica planificada en Galicia y Volinia, matando, según las estimaciones más conservadoras, a 60.000 polacos. Para los emuladores de Bandera, puede ser útil recordar cómo se defendió Stalingrado, la rendición del general Von Paulus en enero del 43 y cómo el KGB ejecutó al criminal ucraniano Bandera. Pero no será fácil, porque el respeto a la verdad histórica necesita una condición previa: la de conocerla.

No serán los dictados ideológicos del Parlamento Europeo los que determinen la salida de la crisis de un continente que ha fallado en la cita más importante con su identidad y afirmación política. La UE es la verdadera perdedora de esta fase: ha fracasado en su intento de generar marcos sistémicos en el Este con autoridad y fuerza, y se ha suicidado económicamente al intentar contener el crecimiento ruso en el tablero internacional.

Bruselas acusa a Moscú y se identifica con Kiev, pero ningún otro país del mundo favorece la relación con Ucrania frente a Rusia. Ucrania es un Estado fallido, mientras que Rusia saldrá más aislada en Occidente, pero más integrada e influyente en Oriente, África y América Latina. Su victoria en Ucrania será política y militar y, tras su victoria en Siria, dará a Moscú más crédito en la batalla por la mutación genética del orden mundial.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y ese sistema no petará en algún momento?



Eso decia Marx, que el sistema capitalista caería víctima de sus contradicciones, modernamente se dice que todo sistema complejo tiende a la entropía y al caos. Pero eso los marxistas lo sabemos desde hace 100 años, solo nos podria salvar la Economía Central Planificada exenta de obsolecencia programada, pero eso es comunismo y el populacho adora la libertad.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y se podrá mantener esta situación de forma ilimitada sin conflictos sociales en las calles?



Si no están organizados se puede mantener indefinidamente, cuestión de aplastar a los manifestantes.


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Precisamente para prescindir de elementos como tú es por lo que preferimos a los inmigrantes.



Los preferirá usted. Yo prefiero a mi vecino por ej. Es lo que hay .


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## HelpAviation (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si no están organizados se puede mantener indefinidamente, cuestión de aplastar a los manifestantes.



Me acuerdo que hablaba Santiago Niño Becerra del trinomio social para mantener a la gente calmada: marihuana gratis, renta mínima, ocio casi gratis.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania, ahora mismo, es la frontera entre dos mundos, entre la civilización, la democracia y la libertad que representa Occidente y el de las bombas, los tanques, las fosas comunes, los crímenes de guerra, en definitiva, la muerte y la destrucción que en este momento representa la Rusia del hijoPutin.
> 
> Ucrania, por ahora, es la frontera que nos mantiene a salvo.



De qué libertad hablas ? Entraste en coma en Marzo de 2020 y te despiertas ahora ?


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> A ver, que el clapham dice que el alma no existe y tal, que Ayn Rand y no se qué. Supongo que se refiere al alma inmortal, que cuando mueres, ese ser profundo que conocía y aprendía, llámalo alma, consciencia...o como quieras, pues se va y ya no vuelve.
> 
> Entonces le he entrado a ese trapo, he aceptado su premisa materialista y le he planteado la siguiente cuestión:
> 
> ...



Te salva tu fe inebranlable en el alma como ornato del ser inhumano, bienvenido a esta caverna.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Pobres rusos que no les dejan espiar como dios manda, que contraten a Gonzalo Boye o llamen a Amnistía internacional.


----------



## El_Suave (29 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> veremosh como se comportan sus sistemas hidraulicos, sus motores, su cadena cinematica, su lubricacion, su relación peso - potencia en ukra
> veremosh



Todo eso en un sistema lanzacohetes es secundario, excepto tal vez sus sistemas hidraúlicos, no estamos hablando de carros de combate que se van a lanzar a la carga hacia la retaguardia enemiga.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> De qué libertad hablas ? Entraste en coma en Marzo de 2020 y te despiertas ahora ?



Mas que en Rusia y China como de aqui a Manila....Papo.


----------



## Iskra (29 Nov 2022)

Sin comentarios...bueno, sí: desnazifíquese ( o sucada vez más evidente sinónimo: desotanícese).
t.me/Eurekapress/7734

*La "oposición" bielorrusa en el exilio dijo que el ejército ucraniano estaría en su derecho de bombardear Bielorrusia.*

◾"Es posible que Ucrania lance finalmente ataques con misiles contra Bielorrusia. Y creemos que Ucrania tiene absoluto derecho a hacerlo".

- Hasta aquí la llamada oposición "democrática" financiada por EEUU y la CIA. Quieren que su país acabe como Libia o Irak.


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eslovaquia completó la transferencia de 30 vehículos de combate de infantería BMP-1 a Ucrania.
> A cambio, Bratislava planea recibir 15 tanques Leopard 2A4 de Alemania.
> #Europa
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Oye, mira, que te cambio una catapulta de asalto seminueva por tres bombardas...


----------



## Praktica (29 Nov 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Todo eso en un sistema lanzacohetes es secundario, excepto tal vez sus sistemas hidraúlicos, no estamos hablando de carros de combate que se van a lanzar a la carga hacia la retaguardia enemiga.



pero hablamos de que deben moverse para emplazarse en terrenos del este donde la oruga ancha y el peso-potencia los sufrieron en sus carnes algunos, los semiremolques que los muueven no llegan a lugares donde el emplazamiento tactico es vital, el algun momento tendran que moverse solitos
es cierto que ya ha pasado tiempo pero el pijerio occidental frente al espartanismo sovietico puede pasar factura
el tiempo pondra a cada quien en su sitio


----------



## El_Suave (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ya está petado, vivimos gracias a la impresora de Bruselas y la guerra de Ucrania y los PIGS es mucho para cualquier impresora por muy buena que sea.



¿Y de que vive la impresora de Bruselas?. Porque parece como si ellos si tuvieran derecho natural, o algo, a tener impresora y nosotros no.


----------



## coscorron (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Como los que aislaron en sus habitaciones y les impidieron salir hasta morir? Espero que seas coherente y cuando cumplas 50 te pegues un tiro para dejar oportunidades a los mas jóvenes. Eres un puto psicópata.



Claro, claro ... Es mucho mejor arruinar la vida a varias generaciones futuras para evitar lo inevitable. Psicopata no, simplemente tengo los pies en la tierra. Y no tengas dudas de que cuando llegue mi momento sabre apartarme sin estorbar y no pediré a nadie que se sacrifique por mí. Pero ese momento no ha llegado y no va a ser a los cincuenta tampoco. Igual tu ya eres un inutil a esa edad pero a mi me queda por hacer.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Claro, claro ... Es mucho mejor arruinar la vida a varias generaciones futuras para evitar lo inevitable. Psicopata no, simplemente tengo los pies en la tierra. Y no tengas dudas de que cuando llegue mi momento sabre apartarme sin estorbar y no pediré a nadie que se sacrifique por mí. Pero ese momento no ha llegado y no va a ser a los cincuenta tampoco. Igual tu ya eres un inutil a esa edad pero a mi me queda por hacer.



Eres un nini y no tienes un euro ¿verdad? pues ...¡JODETE!.


----------



## coscorron (29 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Tu eres un puto psicopata.



Si tu consideras que es psicopatía la capacidad para tomar decisiones con los pies en la tierra pues de acuerdo. Suecia es un ejemplo de país que supo mantenerse sensato y no pidió esfuerzos innecesarios a nadie. Aquí hicimos todo lo contrario, esfuerzos estupidos e inútiles porque nuestro gobierno pensaba que eran lo que querían lo españoles imbeciles como tú. No es sensato que una sociedad sacrifique el futuro económico y la vida de su juventud a cambio de nada.


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Sin comentarios...bueno, sí: desnazifíquese ( o sucad vez más evidebte sinónimo: desotanícese).
> t.me/Eurekapress/7734
> 
> *La "oposición" bielorrusa en el exilio dijo que el ejército ucraniano estaría en su derecho de bombardear Bielorrusia.*
> ...



Está Ucrania como para lanzar muchos cohetes... valga la redundancia.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Claro que si, guerra hibrida contra Moldavia....a seguir pidiendo con esta excusa que Europa les pague la energía. Les ha subido el gas dicen.....se ve que se piensan que en Europa el gas, la gasolina y todos los productos básicos no han subido. ¿Que tipo de guerra híbrida han hecho contra ellos? Ni un solo dato al respecto, pero que bien queda salir a decir eso para posteriormente pedir más ayuda de Europa.
> 
> *Moldavia denuncia los ataques "híbridos" rusos contra su seguridad energética*
> La primera ministra de la República de Moldavia, *Natalia Gavrilita,* denunció hoy en Bucarest la "guerra híbrida" de la que es víctima por parte de Rusia, que ha puesto al país al borde del apagón energético.
> ...



en esa "guerra híbrida" se han metido ellos solitos, son sus empresas energéticas las que no están respondiendo, existe una corrupción galopante en ese pequeño pero importante país en relación con la guerra OTAN-Rusia


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Reportajes de la CNN sobre las protestas contra las restricciones del coronavirus en Alemania y China.
> 
> Alemania: "La minoría vociferante e ilegal de activistas antivacunas europeos está cayendo".
> 
> ...




A todo esto aún no me han presentado al terrorífico COCO-VIRUS que iba a acabar con toda la humanidad entre ahogos y negrores de piel. Muy mala comedia para tapar la III Guerra Mundial hdlgp todos.


----------



## Honkler (29 Nov 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Entiendo que esa producción se hará en catacumbas a 50 metros bajo tierra.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



A estas alturas los rusos ya saben hasta la talla de calzoncillos del guarda de seguridad… imagino que estarán montando ya el pepino destinado a saludar a dicho guardia…


----------



## coscorron (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eres un nini y no tienes un euro ¿verdad? pues ...¡JODETE!.



No se quien eres ni me importa pero por lo rápido que recurres al insulto fácil tengo claro que listo no eres.


----------



## Kron II (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU/ OTAN no permitirán que en la arena de UCRANIA termine esta guerra
> para ofuscar y la crisis terminal que se viene encima. Y RUSIA poco puede
> hacer al respecto. Solo esperar y observar lo que el imperio arroje personal
> y maquinaria al frente de Donbass para, simplemente, destruirlos. Después
> ...



Vamos a suponer que la OTAN envía sistemas de misiles Patriot con sus operadores. Rusia ya ha anunciado que serían un objetivo militar legítimo. Si los operadores vuelven en una caja de pino, como sería probable, ¿cual sería la reacción en el país de origen de esos operadores? Al fin y al cabo pertenecen a la OTAN. Para el país de origen de esos operadores, con todas las de la ley habrían estado luchando en favor de Ucrania por orden de la OTAN y con el beneplácito de su país. No hablamos de "voluntarios" con un fusil de asalto y ropa de camuflaje.





Me parece que si ese guion se cumple vamos a ver una escalada, con la OTAN incluida en el conflicto. Pero como siempre he dicho, terminar metiendo a la OTAN en el conflicto es un arma de doble filo (dejando a parte una posible escalada nuclear). Un arma de doble filo que va a terminar en el corazón de la Alianza Atlántica y que puede terminar de varias formas y ninguna de ellas muy favorable para los países de la OTAN. Existe una diferencia muy grande para una sociedad occidental entre ver una guerra de lejos (con algunos voluntarios que van allí por decisión propia) y estar metidos en ella de facto. Las consecuencias sociodemográficas en los países de la OTAN las dejo a vuestra imaginación.


----------



## Captain Julius (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso decia Marx, que el sistema capitalista caería víctima de sus contradicciones, modernamente se dice que todo sistema complejo tiende a la entropía y al caos. Pero eso los marxistas lo sabemos desde hace 100 años, solo nos podria salvar *la Economía Central Planificada exenta de obsolecencia programada*, pero eso es comunismo y el populacho adora la libertad.



Y dos huevos duros.


----------



## Iskra (29 Nov 2022)

*Otro vídeo de las afueras de Bajmut en el lado ucraniano.* El autor habla de forma poco halagadora de su propio mando y dice que sólo quedan cinco personas en su pelotón.

t.me/Eurekapress/7735

El vídeo es una muestra más de la gravedad de la situación de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas frente a Soledar. Ucrania está sufriendo grandes pérdidas en número y se está viendo obligado a retirarse ante la embestida de las unidades de Wagner y otras rusas.

Sin embargo, el enemigo todavía mantenía líneas cerca de Bakhmut. Las fuerzas ucranianas han cavado seriamente trincheras en los alrededores de la localidad, han minado los campos y han disparado artillería, de modo que las fuerzas armadas rusas tienen que "comer" literalmente la línea de defensa.

Por lo tanto, no vale la pena esperar la captura de Bajmut en el día a día y la huida de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. *El enemigo todavía tiene recursos de resistencia, aunque se están agotando poco a poco.*

@rybar


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No existe ayuda de occidente le pueda dar a Moldavia.
> 
> Excepto meterlos en una guerra.



no dudo que OTAN y UE los meterá en una guerra sin sentido, por esa razón estoy siguiendo la prensa moldava.....


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Los siguientes de la fila...

_*El viceministro de Defensa polaco, Marcin Ocepa, dijo que Varsovia considera
que la probabilidad de una guerra con participación polaca es "extremadamente alta".*_
*
 “¿Cuál es la probabilidad de una guerra en la que participaremos? Extremadamente alto”.
Quiero advertir al pueblo de Polonia que si Polonia entra en guerra, enfrentará ataques*
*con misiles rusos contra objetivos que Rusia considera una amenaza para su seguridad.
*

_*Rusia considerará esto como un ataque de la OTAN contra Rusia.*_


t.me/ZandVchannel/41156


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No se quien eres ni me importa pero por lo rápido que recurres al insulto fácil tengo claro que listo no eres.



Que vas a esperar de la puta rata china....se cree que es alguien y es un HIJOPUTA como una catedral


----------



## El_Suave (29 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Me acuerdo que hablaba Santiago Niño Becerra del trinomio social para mantener a la gente calmada: marihuana gratis, renta mínima, ocio casi gratis.



El cantamañanas ese debe creer que todos se conforman con lo mismo que él. Cree la basura que todo es basura.

Tras nombrar a ese cantamañanas nombras al otro cantamañas ahora de moda, el Bernardos, y te coronas


----------



## EGO (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



en 30 segundos 6 orcos enviados al averno.

Con este ritmo se viene movilizacion en el khanato en breve.


----------



## Gorroto (29 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania, ahora mismo, es la frontera entre dos mundos, entre la civilización, la democracia y la libertad que representa Occidente y el de las bombas, los tanques, las fosas comunes, los crímenes de guerra, en definitiva, la muerte y la destrucción que en este momento representa la Rusia del hijoPutin.
> 
> Ucrania, por ahora, es la frontera que nos mantiene a salvo.






sniff sniff me he emocionado y todo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> no dudo que OTAN y UE los meterá en una guerra sin sentido, por esa razón estoy siguiendo la prensa moldava.....



SI ves algo raro postea que aquí hace falta.


----------



## El_Suave (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los siguientes de la fila...
> 
> _*El viceministro de Defensa polaco, Marcin Ocepa, dijo que Varsovia considera
> que la probabilidad de una guerra con participación polaca es "extremadamente alta".*_
> ...



De hecho tan 'extremadamente alta' como la probabilidad polaca de participar en la 2ª Guerra Mundial.

Y en el mejor de los casos con el mismo resultado final. Eso en el mejor de los casos para los polacos.


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Any Rand?
> 
> ¿Esa Any Rand que defendía la virtud del egoísmo?, en cuyas obras los personajes nunca tienen hijos.
> 
> ...




Sí, esa, al fin y al cabo miembra del pueblo elegido. Curioso, ciertamente.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Un día más, Ucrania lucha por su libertad, ya no quiere que Rusia la tutele ni decida su futuro por ella, cuanto antes se retire Rusia, antes se alcanzará la paz. 

Gloria a Ucrania.


----------



## El_Suave (29 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los preferirá usted. Yo prefiero a mi vecino por ej. Es lo que hay .



Yo nunca he podido ni ver a mi vecino, como es y ha sido tradición en España y en Europa en general.

De hecho estuve a punto de matar a un vecino a azadazos por mover un palmo el mojón que separaba nuestras fincas.


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Mejor dile que el "COVID" es la puta Agenda 2030, que ha venido para quedarse.



Con tu permiso, yo lo defino como el COCOvid para adultos. Sus efectos sociales lo he sufrido con mi mujer dando como resultado nuestro mayor asco y desprecio por el 90% de la especie humana.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (29 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Jacobo Hering multicuenta reactivada
> 
> *COVILERDOS 2020* = *CUCARACHAS OTANERAS 2022
> (cuentas añejas incluidas)*
> En Tejas solo hay VACAS o MARICONES, si no eres una VACA,  ¿qué eres?



Lo que difícilmente se reactive va a ser Rusia.


----------



## Von Rudel (29 Nov 2022)

La realidad es que el mundo esta pendiente del mundial y no de la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (29 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Si esto se concreta, la guerra daría un vuelco definitivo.

PRECISIÓN > ALCANCE > INTELIGENCIA 

Mala noticia para Vladimir Putin


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

> * Los socios de la OTAN han estado entrenando tropas ucranianas durante años. Incluso ahora, visité recientemente el Reino Unido, y allí los instructores de la OTAN de Finlandia, Canadá, Dinamarca y otros países ahora están entrenando a miles de militares ucranianos - Secretario General de la OTAN Stoltenberg *



t.me/ZandVchannel/41185


> Osease, está tratando de decir que nada de eso no va funcionando, que el régimen de Ucrania apoyado por la OTAN sigue perdiendo.​


----------



## alexforum (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los siguientes de la fila...
> 
> _*El viceministro de Defensa polaco, Marcin Ocepa, dijo que Varsovia considera
> que la probabilidad de una guerra con participación polaca es "extremadamente alta".*_
> ...



ufff con lo bien que va Polonia, un pais precioso, donde emprender y trabajar (buenos impuestos especialmente sociedades unipersonales...), chortinas buenorras, pais limpio, seguro, bonito...

Y quieren destruir su futuro por su amo americano. Hay que ser idiotas.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (29 Nov 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La realidad es que el mundo esta pendiente del mundial y no de la guerra de Ucrania.



Sí, EEUU está eliminando a Irán.

Fuerza, USA!


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Estrasburgo, el fracaso de Europa*
> 
> 
> Con 494 votos a favor, 58 en contra y 44 abstenciones, el Parlamento Europeo ha aprobado una resolución que designa a Rusia como «Estado patrocinador del terrorismo por las atrocidades cometidas por el régimen de Vladimir Putin contra el pueblo ucraniano».
> ...



Menudo batallón más que cumplido que haría las delicias de los músicos en el frente de Donetsk donde debieran de estar todos, todas y todes. HDLGP.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Por mucho admirador ruso o putiniano que frecuente este foro parece indudable que el Kremlin sigue siendo un centro de poder basado en el imperialismo, la propaganda y el control policial de la población, que controla un país tremendamente rico en recursos naturales pero incapaz de producir bienes y servicios de forma eficiente ni de aceptar la libertad de opinión.


----------



## Rael (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Yago por fin ha descubierto el envio de armas de China a Rusia, pero para no enfadar al perro pachón de su jefe, dice que son equipos "no letales"...juas, juas, después de la colorinada que le han montado a China los demooocratas, los envios van a ser muuuy letales.



Ciertamente, el Emperador Amarillo no parece persona de mucha paciencia con ciertos temas.


----------



## dabuti (29 Nov 2022)

3,5 MILLONES DE LAS NUEVAS REPÚBLICAS VIVEN YA EN RUSIA.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
29 NOV, 20:17
*Over 3.5 mln people born in liberated territories now living in other Russian regions*
The figure is constantly changing because of migration, said Olga Makeyeva, Ambassador of the Donetsk People’s Republic to Russia
MOSCOW, November 29. /TASS/. More than 3.5 million people born in the Donbass republics and in the liberated parts of the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions are now living in other Russian regions, Olga Makeyeva, Ambassador of the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) to Russia, told TASS on Tuesday.
"We know that more than 3.5 million people who were born in the Donetsk and Lugansk People’s Republic and in the liberated territories of the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions are living in Russia now," she said, adding that this figure is constantly changing.
"People are migrating, moving in with their relatives, from one place to another. Some are returning home," she explained.
The Donetsk and Lugansk People’s Republic, and the Zaporozhye and Kherson regions in late September held referendums on the accession to Russia. The overwhelming majority of voters were in favor of such a step. Following the referendums, Russian President Vladimir Putin and heads of these regions signed treaties on their accession to Russia. On October 4, Putin signed laws on the ratification of these treaties.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Nov 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La realidad es que el mundo esta pendiente del mundial y no de la guerra de Ucrania.



Pan y Circo. El mundial manchado de sangre termina pronto, pero la guerra va para largo.


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> no dudo que OTAN y UE los meterá en una guerra sin sentido, por esa razón estoy siguiendo la prensa moldava.....



MOLOCH necesita mucha carne y sangre humana.


----------



## El_Suave (29 Nov 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> La realidad es que el mundo esta pendiente del mundial y no de la guerra de Ucrania.



Esa es la función del fútbol.

Eso si que es opio del pueblo, y no la chorrada de la marihuana gratis del Santiago Niño Becerra, puto imbécil.

PD: Uy, aclaro que puto imbécil SNB, no usted caballero por supuesto. Es que la redacción llamaba a confusión.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (29 Nov 2022)

En Bakmut parece que el plan ruso es un ataque en pinza rodeando la ciudad, según la fuente no se espera que se complete la operación antes de fin de año....


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Nov 2022)

Parece que los rusos están de fiesta en sus trincheras.
Se lo pasan bomba!


----------



## CEMENTITOS (29 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Si esto se concreta, la guerra daría un vuelco definitivo.
> 
> PRECISIÓN > ALCANCE > INTELIGENCIA
> 
> Mala noticia para Vladimir Putin



Eso se llama WUNDERWAFFE.
No me voy a molestar ni en ponerte el enlace de wikipedia.


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

En la UE, más que en ningún otro sitio, necesitamos que Ucrania resista y frene el imperialismo (Zarismo) Ruso.


----------



## Dado8 (29 Nov 2022)

La escabechina que están dando los milicianos del Donbass a los ucranianos en Bakhmut es de libro.

"Las fuerzas pro-rusas (marcadas con rojo) mostraron imágenes del combate por una trinchera ucraniana (marcados con azul).

Las unidades de la República Popular de Donetsk asaltaron con éxito la trinchera de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

5 soldados ucranianos murieron según las imágenes. Los ucranianos supervivientes se retiraron.".

t.me/entre_guerras/32389

La defensa de Lugansk y Donestk es de un heroimos extremo por parte de los milicianos. Esto me hace preguntar si los milicianos que no defendieron Járkov, en verdad es que les daba igual los ucranianos de Járkov, al fin y al cabo estos no se revelaron contra el régimen de Kiev en el 2022.

Me explico, yo soy patriota español, pero no creo que defienda igual mi patria chica (Castilla) que Cataluña o Andalucía. Estaría bien entender el sentimiento de esas regiones, como ven los del Donbass otras regiones ucranianas.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En Bakmut parece que el plan ruso es un ataque en pinza rodeando la ciudad, según la fuente no se espera que se complete la operación antes de fin de año....



Tiene sentido. Los rusos evitan entrar en ciudades. Ya lo dijo el Dr. Malvado, que no iban a dejar morir a los suyos en una guerra urbana que es lo que buscaba la OTAN.


----------



## waukegan (29 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> ufff con lo bien que va Polonia, un pais precioso, donde emprender y trabajar (buenos impuestos especialmente sociedades unipersonales...), chortinas buenorras, pais limpio, seguro, bonito...
> 
> Y quieren destruir su futuro por su amo americano. Hay que ser idiotas.



La sociedad polaca por dentro da bastante asquito en muchos aspectos, incluso más que la española. Encima el alcoholismo está extremadamente extendido. Lo único bueno que aún no ha penetrado tanto la enfermedad progre, pero dales unos años y verás. La gente de menos de 30 está totalmente perdida.


----------



## alexforum (29 Nov 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> La sociedad polaca por dentro da bastante asquito en muchos aspectos, incluso más que la española. Encima el alcoholismo está extremadamente extendido. Lo único bueno que aún no ha penetrado tanto la enfermedad progre, pero dales unos años y verás. La gente de menos de 30 está totalmente perdida.



Yo vivi 3 años y solo puedo decir cosas buenas de ellos. Desde luego sino hay conflicto armado a España la pasan por la derecha, no tengo la menor duda.


----------



## piru (29 Nov 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> __



Interesante la pregunta: Hay fuerzas extranjeras en las protestas?
Y vistosa respuesta para abrir telediarios: ¿Son Marx y Engels esas fuerzas extranjeras?

Pero si la pregunta habría sido sobre lo que todos pensamos: ¿Hay americanos detrás de las protestas?
No habría respuesta con la que abrir telediarios


----------



## Argentium (29 Nov 2022)

*La probabilidad de una guerra con participación polaca es “extremadamente alta”, dijo el viceministro de Defensa polaco, Marcin Očepa*
21:23 || 29/11/2022


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

Es que el frente está bastante estático. el barro y el frio no ayudan, sí que se producen ataques pero sin grandes avances por ninguno de los dos bandos, Rusia porque no puede atacar mas allá de lanzar misiles a la población e infraestructuras, Ucrania porque avanzar está difícil ahora mismo y porque los que mas se congelan son los rusos debido a su mal equipamiento, muchos rumores de que si habrá ofensiva por aquí o por allá pero nada relevante.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Yo vivi 3 años y solo puedo decir cosas buenas de ellos. Desde luego sino hay conflicto armado a España la pasan por la derecha, no tengo la menor duda.



Es evidente que cualquier sociedad que no vote a la PSOE nos pasará por la derecha, izquierda, centro, y debajo de las piernas. 

Son afortunados en no tener rojos. Al menos el comunismo les ha servido de algo.


----------



## ZHU DE (29 Nov 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Eso se llama WUNDERWAFFE.
> No me voy a molestar ni en ponerte el enlace de wikipedia.



Juas, juas, van a tener que hacer como a los panzers en Klin, encender hogueras bajo los misiles para poder lanzarlos.


----------



## Martok (29 Nov 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Yo ya sabía que las cosas no son lo que parece, pero andaba un poco despistado sobre Rusia, que me parecia un país de dudosa democracia.
> 
> Las vueltas que da la vida Si hay algo que tengo claro ahora es que la UE es una dictadura y que Rusia, aunque nada es perfecto, en general es de puta madre y lo último que sobrevive de los valores buenos de Europa.



Ya lo decía la ilustre Jarella (mis mejores deseos allí donde estés) "Rusia y China pronto serán un paraíso de libertades"


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dado8 (29 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Yo vivi 3 años y solo puedo decir cosas buenas de ellos. Desde luego sino hay conflicto armado a España la pasan por la derecha, no tengo la menor duda.



Le pasan por la derecha en progresismo, en mi económico ni de coña. La EU solo funciona en país pequeños que riegan con dinero (Estonia, Lituania, etc). Bulgaria, Rumanía o la misma Hungría, ni iinmigrando quienes sabemos levantan cabeza.


----------



## Dado8 (29 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es evidente que cualquier sociedad que no vote a la PSOE nos pasará por la derecha, izquierda, centro, y debajo de las piernas.
> 
> Son afortunados en no tener rojos. Al menos el comunismo les ha servido de algo.



No has visto un rojo en tu vida, el PSOE es centro izquierda (mi ideología).


----------



## Martok (29 Nov 2022)

LOL 

Lo de la rejona no hay por donde cogerla, de las tonterias que dice, pienso que es una machupichu al que un novio Ruso le dio clabazas.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> siga, por favor, siga
> 
> EDITO PARA MEJOR: Personalmente, una de mis obras de cabecera se encuentra en español en archive.org. Los 10 volúmenes, las 2600 páginas. En miles de formatos para descargar, dense prisa.
> HISTORIA CRIMINAL DEL CRISTIANISMO VOLÚMENES DEL 1 AL 10



El cristianismo como tal no ha cometido ningún crimen. Que se argumente sobre los que sí cometieron aquellos que se abrogaron tal cualidad y crearon instituciones como las que ya conocemos, eso es otra cosa. La religión desde antiguo ha sido parte del poder, y por eso se han infiltrado en ella elementos reaccionarios que pretendían usarla para sus fines materialistas. Luego de eso vienen los fanatismos, también redirigidos por el poder.

La realidad es que en el mundo nos estábamos matando desde mucho antes de que llegase el cristianismo, y la realidad es que en virtud de este, nos matamos menos y hay más derechos para las personas comunes que antaño.

Y ahora ¿por qué en lugar de fomentar enfrentamientos entre compañeros sea con la religión o la política, no nos dedicamos a tratar el tema del hilo? y a poner fotos de rusas guapas, eso que no falte.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> No has visto un rojo en tu vida, el PSOE es centro izquierda (mi ideología).



Yo diría que centro, y gracias.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso decia Marx, que el sistema capitalista caería víctima de sus contradicciones, modernamente se dice que todo sistema complejo tiende a la entropía y al caos. Pero eso los marxistas lo sabemos desde hace 100 años, solo nos podria salvar la Economía Central Planificada exenta de obsolecencia programada, pero eso es comunismo y el populacho adora la libertad.



Ya que se discute de religión y del COVID, abramos también de paso un debate sobre marxismo. La toma del poder por la clase trabajadora para gestionar las fuerzas productivas implicaría que ya no se produciría según lo que demandara el mercado, sino en función de las verdaderas necesidades de la sociedad mediante planificación. Ahora bien: la planificación no tiene por qué ser necesariamente centralizada. ¿No sería más eficiente, y de paso más libre como adora el populacho, que la planificación fuera descentralizada? Es decir, que las decisiones de planificación para gestionar los recursos locales se tomaran a nivel local y de forma participativa.


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Próximamente:
La ucranización de Europa.


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Y mientras pululan por este y otros hilos hondonadas de idiotas con sus necedades, la agenda 2030 sigue con su programa cual tonto con la linde.
El gobierno neerlandés preve cerrar 3.000 explotaciones agrícolas para cumplir con el programita ecologista de conservación de la naturaleza, la capa de ozono y los pedos de las vacas y demás inventos a costa del hambre que van a provocar.

N.B. Les pongo el enlace de una web francesa porque la fuente, The Telegrapf es de pago.
Disfruten ahora que pueden, luego no van a comer ni grillos, ni leches, ni lo que están pensando, pues tampoco habrá desechos por falta de nutrientes.:

Les Pays-Bas vont fermer jusqu’à 3 000 exploitations agricoles pour se conformer aux règles de l’UE


----------



## Rothmans Racing (29 Nov 2022)

*Ya estamos en diciembre, llevamos un mes de frío y nieve y bajo cero*
_*¿ya se han rendido los Ucranianos y ha arrasado Rusia en la guerra y tomado Kiev y depuesto a Zelensky?

¿alguien me pone al dia?
*_


----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*Suecia anuncia paquete récord de ayuda militar para Ucrania.
*
El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Suecia, Tobias Billstrom, dijo en una conferencia de prensa durante su visita a Kyiv que había traído a Ucrania el mayor paquete de asistencia financiera y de defensa en la historia de las relaciones bilaterales.

“Trajimos el paquete de ayuda más grande en la historia de nuestras relaciones: sistemas de defensa aérea terrestres, municiones, vehículos, varios equipos y uniformes de invierno, acorazados y 270 millones de euros. Esto es 100 millones más que todos los anteriores. Este es un gran avance, un nivel de apoyo completamente diferente”, dijo Billstrom.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No.
> No se preocupe no me interesa el tema y no tengo dudas e_xistenciales_. Yo soy nada, ni siquiera ateo._



No pretendo ahondar en ese asunto, pero su situación actual se debe a que no ha tenido una experiencia sobrenatural. Cuando a uno le sucede algo así, le cambian los esquemas. Le deseo una, pero de las gratas.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Martok (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El ejército alemán necesita urgentemente munición - Pero no la conseguirá rápidamente - Der Spiegel*
> 
> _*"Según la Asociación de la Bundeswehr, hay una escasez de municiones
> por valor de entre 20 y 30 mil millones de euros.
> ...



LOL ¿quien decia que la OTAN barría a Rusia en una guerra convencional? Sino tiene ni para balas


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Ya que se discute de religión y del COVID, abramos también de paso un debate sobre marxismo. La toma del poder por la clase trabajadora para gestionar las fuerzas productivas implicaría que ya no se produciría según lo que demandara el mercado, sino en función de las verdaderas necesidades de la sociedad mediante planificación. Ahora bien: la planificación no tiene por qué ser necesariamente centralizada. ¿No sería más eficiente, y de paso más libre como adora el populacho, que la planificación fuera descentralizada? Es decir, que las decisiones de planificación para gestionar los recursos locales se tomaran a nivel local y de forma participativa.



Van a salir chispas y trabucos desde la I Internacional, aviso.


----------



## vil. (29 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Yo diría que centro, y gracias.



Libegales disfrazados con siglas de izquierda... Hipócritas en el mejor de los casos... Entre Bono, por poner un caso y Mariano Rajoy yo te diría que tienes más de izquierda el segundo que el primero, pero bastante más... Ya me contarás


----------



## Impresionante (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Pues ya esta otanicos para que mandáis tantas armas entonces, si no tienen misiles ya habéis ganado no ?

De los autores de:
A Putin le quedan 2 meses de vida.
Rusia quebrara en pocos meses.
Roban lavadoras porque no tienen para comer.
Los soldados rusos llevan víagra para violar ucranianas

By Nato productions in association with paramount pictures.




Secretario General de la OTAN:

"Rusia se está quedando sin municiones y está pidiendo misiles a Irán".

“Ni Irán ni ningún otro país debería proporcionar a Rusia misiles, drones o cualquier otra cosa que pueda ayudar a continuar esta guerra agresiva contra Ucrania”.



▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



A ver si es verdad.


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Nov 2022)

El puente de Kerch no tenía que estar ya arreglado del todo? 
RuAF está transportando equipos tanto en transbordadores civiles como en barcos de desembarco militares. Esto me indica que el puente de Kerch está en peores condiciones de lo que se creía.
Qué desastre!


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Nov 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En Bakmut parece que el plan ruso es un ataque en pinza rodeando la ciudad, según la fuente no se espera que se complete la operación antes de fin de año....



Hay tantos cadáveres rusos amontonados que piensan aislar a los ucranianos con ellos... y siguen y siguen enviando imbéciles a la picadora de carne.


----------



## Martok (29 Nov 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> __



Tienes el hilo https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...l-coronavirus-sars-cov2-ii.1522983/page-12017

puedes aportar tambien alli


----------



## Peineto (29 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Yo diría que centro, y gracias.



Ya, pero del infinito número de centros de otros infinitos centros, uf, me lío, eso, ¿Qué centro?


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Nov 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> El puente de Kerch no tenía que estar ya arreglado del todo?
> RuAF está transportando equipos tanto en transbordadores civiles como en barcos de desembarco militares. Esto me indica que el puente de Kerch está en peores condiciones de lo que se creía.
> Qué desastre!



Tu y el twit no saben lo pijoteros que son los rusos para estas cosas, para ellos una rayada mínima en un guardarraíl es no estar terminado.


----------



## Honkler (29 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Si esto se concreta, la guerra daría un vuelco definitivo.
> 
> PRECISIÓN > ALCANCE > INTELIGENCIA
> 
> Mala noticia para Vladimir Putin



Y este payaso, de donde ha salido?


----------



## coscorron (29 Nov 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En Bakmut parece que el plan ruso es un ataque en pinza rodeando la ciudad, según la fuente no se espera que se complete la operación antes de fin de año....



Muy curiosamente y después de tiempo sin decir nada sobre la guerra de Ucrania, hoy precisamente que el ejercito ruso esta logrando los avances con mayor importancia estratégica desarrollando esta operación de cerco y capturando tres puebles, el telediarios de RTVE en portada con la """Noticia""" ... No hay grandes avances del ejercito ruso. Creo que esto preocupa lo suficiente como para inventarse una noticia tranquilizadora por si los corderitos han oido algo de que los rusos estan empezado a recuperar la iniciativa tactica en el frente.


----------



## magufone (29 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Jacobo Hering multicuenta reactivada
> 
> *COVILERDOS 2020* = *CUCARACHAS OTANERAS 2022
> (cuentas añejas incluidas)*
> En Tejas solo hay VACAS o MARICONES, si no eres una VACA,  ¿qué eres?



Cada vez que aparece una de estas, al ignore y asi se va limpiando el hilo un poco


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Nov 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Hay tantos cadáveres rusos amontonados que piensan aislar a los ucranianos con ellos... y siguen y siguen enviando imbéciles a la picadora de carne.



fuente por favor, no vale el pormishuevos.com


----------



## Martok (29 Nov 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> El puente de Kerch no tenía que estar ya arreglado del todo?
> RuAF está transportando equipos tanto en transbordadores civiles como en barcos de desembarco militares. Esto me indica que el puente de Kerch está en peores condiciones de lo que se creía.
> Qué desastre!



Andas un poquito perdidito, los vanos del puente ya estan colocados y ya se esta asfaltando, la semana que viene ya se habre un carril y para el 20 el segundo.


----------



## Elimina (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El cristianismo como tal no ha cometido ningún crimen. Que se argumente sobre los que sí cometieron aquellos que se abrogaron tal cualidad y crearon instituciones como las que ya conocemos, eso es otra cosa. La religión desde antiguo ha sido parte del poder, y por eso se han infiltrado en ella elementos reaccionarios que pretendían usarla para sus fines materialistas. Luego de eso vienen los fanatismos, también redirigidos por el poder.
> 
> La realidad es que en el mundo nos estábamos matando desde mucho antes de que llegase el cristianismo, y la realidad es que en virtud de este, nos matamos menos y hay más derechos para las personas comunes que antaño.
> 
> Y ahora ¿por qué en lugar de fomentar enfrentamientos entre compañeros sea con la religión o la política, no nos dedicamos a tratar el tema del hilo? y a poner fotos de rusas guapas, eso que no falte.



Sé que el título es impactante, y no es del gusto especialmente para los creyentes, y al comienzo de la obra el autor hace una larga disertación sobre la razón para hacerlo así, dejando fuera de toda duda su carácter de investigación y exposición de los hechos, que han sido por supuesto seleccionados y expuestos de forma más o menos subjetiva. Tampoco oculta su tendencia, y creo que una lectura fría puede convencer a cualquiera de la intención de la obra.
Pero una cosa hay que dejar clara: no trata de "instituciones como las que conocemos" ni mucho menos: repasa la historia de los cristianos y judíos primitivos, de los santos, desde los primitivos a los últimos, y sus vidas reales dentro de lo que se conoce, del imperio romano y todo lo que ha ido sucediendo después.
Sólo leer la introducción vale la pena para cualquiera.


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Los nazis tratando a los habitantes de Kherson como esclavos , "Slava Ukraina".
Que se jodan, no eran tan malos los rusos ?


‼ *En Jersón, controlada por Kiev, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están golpeando a los civiles y obligándolos a cavar trincheras - asesor independiente del gobernador interino de la región de Jersón, Alexandr Malkevich.*

Anteriormente, Malkevich dijo que las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania utilizan las áreas residenciales de Jersón como camuflaje y escudo humano, colocando allí los equipos de artillería y lanzacohetes.


Iván Rogov


----------



## Elimina (29 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> LOL ¿quien decia que la OTAN barría a Rusia en una guerra convencional? Sino tiene ni para balas



A ver, a ver... que dentro de poco parece que los vemos a ver lanzándose palos


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y este payaso, de donde ha salido?


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Sé que el título es impactante, y no es del gusto especialmente para los creyentes, y al comienzo de la obra el autor hace una larga disertación sobre la razón para hacerlo así, dejando fuera de toda duda su carácter de investigación y exposición de los hechos, que han sido por supuesto seleccionados y expuestos de forma más o menos subjetiva. Tampoco oculta su tendencia, y creo que una lectura fría puede convencer a cualquiera de la intención de la obra.
> Pero una cosa hay que dejar clara: no trata de "instituciones como las que conocemos" ni mucho menos: repasa la historia de los cristianos y judíos primitivos, de los santos, desde los primitivos a los últimos, y sus vidas reales dentro de lo que se conoce, del imperio romano y todo lo que ha ido sucediendo después.
> Sólo leer la introducción vale la pena para cualquiera.



El título así de entrada es falaz. No voy a perder tiempo en leer algo que no solo empieza mintiendo, sino que con ello apunta con su dedo al principal pilar de desarrollo de nuestra actual civilización.

La puñetera realidad, es que la mayoría de los que le ponen pegas al cristianismo, no sabrían ni leer de no haber existido este. No conocen como era (y quien podía alcanzar) la educación clásica anterior a él. No entienden pues no saben, que si no tenías dinero, no podías educar a tus hijos. El cristianismo proveyó eso que es tan fundamental para la libertad humana. Todos los miles de años anteriores, quien no tenía dinero, no sabía leer. Sus hijos tampoco. Y solo por eso, que hay mucho más, ya podemos darnos con un canto en los dientes y dar gracias de que el cristianismo surgiese.

Ahora me voy a cenar.


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> fuente por favor, no vale el pormishuevos.com



La URL está mal. 
Es: *www.pormishuevosmorenos.com*


----------



## Elimina (29 Nov 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


>



Les va a encantar a las guerrillas sudamericanas


----------



## vettonio (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El título así de entrada es falaz. No voy a perder tiempo en leer algo que no solo empieza mintiendo, sino que con ello apunta con su dedo al principal pilar de desarrollo de nuestra actual civilización.
> 
> La puñetera realidad, es que la mayoría de los que le ponen pegas al cristianismo, no sabrían ni leer de no haber existido este. No conocen como era (y quien podía alcanzar) la educación clásica anterior a él. No entienden pues no saben, que si no tenías dinero, no podías educar a tus hijos. El cristianismo proveyó eso que es tan fundamental para la libertad humana. Todos los miles de años anteriores, quien no tenía dinero, no sabía leer. Sus hijos tampoco. Y solo por eso, que hay mucho más, ya podemos darnos con un canto en los dientes y dar gracias de que el cristianismo surgiese.
> 
> Ahora me voy a cenar.



Sí, más te vale porque, anda que...


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Nov 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> En Bakmut parece que el plan ruso es un ataque en pinza rodeando la ciudad, según la fuente no se espera que se complete la operación antes de fin de año....



La pinza se ha quedado ya sin dedos.


----------



## Roedr (29 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> No has visto un rojo en tu vida, el PSOE es centro izquierda (mi ideología).



Según tú, centro izquierda: follar con los etarras, los golpistas, y feminazis.


----------



## Elimina (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El título así de entrada es falaz. No voy a perder tiempo en leer algo que no solo empieza mintiendo, sino que con ello apunta con su dedo al principal pilar de desarrollo de nuestra actual civilización.
> 
> La puñetera realidad, es que la mayoría de los que le ponen pegas al cristianismo, no sabrían ni leer de no haber existido este. No conocen como era (y quien podía alcanzar) la educación clásica anterior a él. No entienden pues no saben, que si no tenías dinero, no podías educar a tus hijos. El cristianismo proveyó eso que es tan fundamental para la libertad humana. Todos los miles de años anteriores, quien no tenía dinero, no sabía leer. Sus hijos tampoco. Y solo por eso, que hay mucho más, ya podemos darnos con un canto en los dientes y dar gracias de que el cristianismo surgiese.
> 
> Ahora me voy a cenar.



Pues no, el título no es falaz. Y no acusaría a ningún historiador, sea de mi cuerda o no, de no conocer la educación clásica, ni de ninguna tontada que mencionas. Sobre todo lo de que sabemos leer gracias al cristianismo.
Buen provecho.


----------



## Snowball (29 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Vaya,justo cuando empiezan Los octavos de final del mundial...

Me viene mal


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> LOL ¿quien decia que la OTAN barría a Rusia en una guerra convencional? Sino tiene ni para balas



Alguien decía...Barría...Si hubiera o hubiese una guerra convencional...
HECHOS, PUTOS HECHOS, JODER!
Siempre estáis igual que si esto que si lo otro... en el caso de que... y si...
Menuda banda de psicópatas iletrados los putineros del hilo.


----------



## manodura79 (29 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



¿Ese ultimátum es un rumor o salió de algún sitio oficial?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (29 Nov 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Ayn Rand? ¿En serio?
> 
> Estimado Clapham, consideraré momentáneamente la única existencia de tu universo materialista como animal de compañía. Así que en lo relativo a la existencia o no de un alma que trasciende a esta vida te planteo la siguiente cuestión:
> 
> ...



La buena de Ana...

Estoy seguro estaba siendo muy honesta intelectualmente hablando.

Pero la perspectiva es erronea. Habla como si la mente humana fuese infalible...como si eso pudiese ser posible...incluso sugiere la debilidad de aquellos que no se fian unicamente de la todopoderosa mente humana...

Como para fiarse...verdad...?

Sin duda, çomo criatura dotada de un leve reflejo de la esencia del creador, la soberbia es nuestra peor cualidad.

Quien dijo que fuesemos capaces de comprender toda la creacion...y pensarlo no es ya solamente un acto de soberbia en si mismo???

Creo que es mas que evidente.

Concebir por un instante que solo aquello que nosotros podemos comprender...existe, mientras que aquello que no llegamos a comprender no existe...es una tremenda necedad...no digo maligno como insinua doña Ana, pero si necio, presuntuoso...un gran error de base.

No se si consigo explicarme.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Nov 2022)

ccartech dijo:


>



Bazofia pura y dura este vídeo como era de suponer. Eso si, la población general sin conocimientos se lo traga, menudos argumentos.


----------



## vermer (29 Nov 2022)

Por favor, dejad los temas de religión, política local y demás , para hilos ad-hoc, en los que seguro nos gustaría participar y darnos de ostias.

Bastante amplio es el tema de este hilo y sus connotaciones.


----------



## Martok (29 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Claro, claro ... Es mucho mejor arruinar la vida a varias generaciones futuras para evitar lo inevitable. Psicopata no, simplemente tengo los pies en la tierra. Y no tengas dudas de que cuando llegue mi momento sabre apartarme sin estorbar y no pediré a nadie que se sacrifique por mí. Pero ese momento no ha llegado y no va a ser a los cincuenta tampoco. Igual tu ya eres un inutil a esa edad pero a mi me queda por hacer.



Si lo he entendido bien propones que las personas mayores se mueran para que tu y toda la chavalada podáis ir de fiesta. Ya veras como esa idea no te hace tanta gracia cuando esas personas mayores sea tus padres, abuelos o tu mismo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Libegales disfrazados con siglas de izquierda... Hipócritas en el mejor de los casos... Entre Bono, por poner un caso y Mariano Rajoy yo te diría que tienes más de izquierda el segundo que el primero, pero bastante más... Ya me contarás



Espero que no te refieras a este Bono.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> En ese hipotético caso, tengo entendido que la OTAN es formalmente una alianza defensiva: luego Polonia podría meterse (supongamos sin ataque previo ruso) en el berenjenal y ningún otro miembro tendría que verse obligado a prestarle ayuda formal de ningún tipo. ¿Es correcto?



Supongo que mientras no atacase territorio polaco sí, no deberían entra 'legalmente'. Pero ya sabemos cuan fácil es que 'los rusos' ataquen a alguien.


----------



## El Veraz (29 Nov 2022)

Que maravilla Paco como caiga Melitopol. Nos vamos a reir un buen rato.


----------



## Elimina (29 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿pero esta basura no la dieron al principio de la guerra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De los creadores de... basada en una historia... que en fin.
Estamos en abril









La mujer de un soldado ruso le da permiso para violar a mujeres ucranianas: "Solo usa protección"
 

La pareja ha negado que sean los autores de la llamada permitiendo las violaciones, aunque la investigación indique que sus voces coinciden.




www.antena3.com






Noviembre de 21. Hace una añito... es el cumpleaños de la pasarela Vogue.








La mujer de Zelensky denuncia a las esposas de soldados rusos: ''Les animan a violar ucranianas''


Olena Zelenska, esposa del presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelensky denunció que las esposas de los soldados rusos les "animan" a violar a mujeres ucranianas, y acusó a las fuerzas rusas de utilizar la violación como arma de guerra en su país. Por eso pidió una "respuesta global" en la...



informalia.eleconomista.es


----------



## Martok (29 Nov 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Alguien decía...Barría...Si hubiera o hubiese una guerra convencional...
> HECHOS, PUTOS HECHOS, JODER!
> Siempre estáis igual que si esto que si lo otro... en el caso de que... y si...
> Menuda banda de psicópatas iletrados los putineros del hilo.



Retrasadito, que los padres son los reyes 

Que tiernecitos sois, cíclicamente desembarcáis unos cuantos os paseáis un par de días como mucho y desaparecéis.


----------



## Top5 (29 Nov 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Eso se llama WUNDERWAFFE.
> No me voy a molestar ni en ponerte el enlace de wikipedia.



¿Para qué?
Es un multicuentas...


----------



## waukegan (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El título así de entrada es falaz. No voy a perder tiempo en leer algo que no solo empieza mintiendo, sino que con ello apunta con su dedo al principal pilar de desarrollo de nuestra actual civilización.
> 
> La puñetera realidad, es que la mayoría de los que le ponen pegas al cristianismo, no sabrían ni leer de no haber existido este. No conocen como era (y quien podía alcanzar) la educación clásica anterior a él. No entienden pues no saben, que si no tenías dinero, no podías educar a tus hijos. El cristianismo proveyó eso que es tan fundamental para la libertad humana. Todos los miles de años anteriores, quien no tenía dinero, no sabía leer. Sus hijos tampoco. Y solo por eso, que hay mucho más, ya podemos darnos con un canto en los dientes y dar gracias de que el cristianismo surgiese.
> 
> Ahora me voy a cenar.



Creo que ahí te has tirado un triple. Negar el papel de las instituciones eclesiásticas en la educación de los países cristianos sería absurdo, pero la idea de que había que proporcionar una educación a todo el mundo, incluyendo a los pobres, es una idea que surge en el contexto de la pre ilustración, en torno a 1700. Por tanto hubo 1700 años de cristianismo en los que la educación era tan elitista como en la antiguedad, aunque no fuera exclusiva de la nobleza o gente muy adinerada, pues se intentaba que los religiosos, supiesen, al menos, leer y escribir (y aun con eso, en la España del siglo XIX aún había religiosos que casi no eran capaces de leer).

La primera persona que se compromete a dar educación de calidad a las masas en los países católicos, que yo sepa, es San Juan Bautista de la Salle (sí, estudié en un cole de la Salle), casi a inicios del siglo XVIII. Los herejes sí que habían empezado antes con las escuelas dominicales, pero solo para que la gente pudiese leer la blblia por si misma.


----------



## mazuste (29 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, los movilizados están comenzando a llegar al Donbass.
Mañana debería finalizar el ultimátum negociador a Kiev...Tic, tac...


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Creo que ahí te has tirado un triple. Negar el papel de las instituciones eclesiásticas en la educación de los países cristianos sería absurdo, pero la idea de que había que proporcionar una educación a todo el mundo, incluyendo a los pobres, es una idea que surge en el contexto de la pre ilustración, en torno a 1700. Por tanto hubo 1700 años de cristianismo en los que la educación era tan elitista como en la antiguedad, aunque no fuera exclusiva de la nobleza o gente muy adinerada, pues se intentaba que los religiosos, supiesen, al menos, leer y escribir (y aun con eso, en la España del siglo XIX aún había religiosos que casi no eran capaces de leer).
> 
> La primera persona que se compromete a dar educación de calidad a las masas en los países católicos, que yo sepa, es San Juan Bautista de la Salle (sí, estudié en un cole de la Salle), casi a inicios del siglo XVIII. Los herejes sí que habían empezado antes con las escuelas dominicales, pero solo para que la gente pudiese leer la blblia por si misma.



En realidad fue bastante antes ¿o nos olvidamos del esfuerzo español en las Américas? y no obstante, tenemos todos los siglos y milenios anteriores al cristianismo donde no se suministraba el conocimiento elemental a las masas. Fue producto de la educación cristiana, pese a que debería de haberse hecho mucho antes. Compare si quiere esa culturización en las naciones no cristianas en ese siglo XVIII y posterior para ver cuando comenzaron.


----------



## crocodile (29 Nov 2022)

Bombardeo masivo de los nazis a la región rusa de Kursk.
Suben la apuesta 


En este momento, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están bombardeando el distrito de Sudzhansky, se han registrado alrededor de 11 llegadas, hay un golpe en la instalación de suministro de energía - Gobernador de la región de Kursk.

Iván Rogov


----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Nov 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Entiendo que esa producción se hará en catacumbas a 50 metros bajo tierra.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Me apostaría algo a que en realidad lo producen en Polonia, Bulgaria o Rumanía dado que disponen de una industria militar de origen Soviético bastante importante.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Supongo que mientras no atacase territorio polaco sí, no deberían entra 'legalmente'. Pero ya sabemos cuan fácil es que 'los rusos' ataquen a alguien.



En caso de que hicieran eso los polacos les llovería el infierno sin el paragüas de la OTAN, los rusos no están por la labor de aguantar a los polacos en la frontera.


----------



## manodura79 (29 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Me apostaría algo a que en realidad lo producen en Polonia, Bulgaria o Rumanía disponen de una industria militar de origen Soviético bastante grandes.



Concuerdo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Iskra (29 Nov 2022)

*¿A dónde lleva la locura Occidental Rusia fabrica masivamente el misil Sarmat, sin defensa posible?*

Canal prolífico (saca buenos vídeos todos los días) y, para mí imprescindible. Muy bueno sobre los Sarmat.


----------



## NPI (29 Nov 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> La sociedad polaca por dentro da bastante asquito en muchos aspectos, incluso más que la española. Encima el alcoholismo está extremadamente extendido. Lo único bueno que aún no ha penetrado tanto la enfermedad progre, pero dales unos años y verás. La gente de menos de 30 está totalmente perdida.



La HIENA DE EUROPA "Winston Churchill" está dentro del Club de Roma(Agenda 2030) y su sistema judicial en infinitamente más corrupto que el nuestro(España) y eso que el español es de república cocotera.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Nov 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Que maravilla Paco como caiga Melitopol. Nos vamos a reir un buen rato.



Sobre el papel se ve bien.







"Navidades en Melitópol, verano en Crimea": el cerco ucraniano sobre la invasión rusa se estrecha (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fauna iberica (29 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *¿A dónde lleva la locura Occidental Rusia fabrica masivamente el misil Sarmat, sin defensa posible?*
> 
> Canal prolífico (saca buenos vídeos todos los días) y, para mí imprescindible. Muy bueno sobre los Sarmat.



Es bastante prolífico, pero a veces peca un poco de sensacionalista


----------



## NPI (29 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y este payaso, de donde ha salido?



@Honkler
28 enero 2020 barbecho
29 noviembre 2022 reactivado


----------



## Loignorito (29 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> La buena de Ana...
> 
> Estoy seguro estaba siendo muy honesta intelectualmente hablando.
> 
> ...



Se lo resumo: 'hay quienes pretenden medir la realidad con la vara de su ignorancia'.


----------



## Dado8 (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (29 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Por cierto, los movilizados están comenzando a llegar al Donbass.
> Mañana debería finalizar el ultimátum negociador a Kiev...Tic, tac...



Ya tuvieron uno, el primero, con las tropas en la frontera. Con el.... vamos en serio...


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Nov 2022)

*Fuentes de la OTAN advierten que Irán se está convirtiendo en una amenaza para Europa, no solo para Oriente Medio;* La participación iraní en la guerra de Ucrania significa que Irán es ahora un "problema" para la OTAN, dijeron las fuentes.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Nov 2022)

Hoy toca ataque por la noche todo el este ucraniano esta en alerta por misiles.


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 279, 29/11/2022. Vasili Vasílievich Glagolev (Kaluga, 21 de febrero jul./ 4 de marzo de 1896 greg. – Moscú, 21 de septiembre de 1947) fue un líder militar …




iwwz.org





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 279, 29/11/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Vasili Vasílievich Glagolev (Kaluga, 21 de febrero jul./ 4 de marzo de 1896 greg. – Moscú, 21 de septiembre de 1947) fue un líder militar del Ejército Rojo donde alcanzó el rango militar de coronel general, además fue honrado con el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Después de la guerra fue comandante de las Tropas Aerotransportadas de la Unión Soviética (VDV).



Hoy he leído, escuchado y visto, una serie de *comentarios en la TV y prensa escrita, que comienzan a ser algo más objetivo*. Como soy de los que piensa que el manejo comunicacional de esta guerra, ha estado teledirigido por los mismos de siempre, es posible que estén en un punto de ir *preparando condiciones sobre un desenlace que no es el que quieren*, pero en vista de la realidad militar, terminen aceptándolo. El relato, al menos de hoy, tiene ribetes alarmistas y reconocen los avances rusos, a regañadientes, pero son efectivos y no pueden esconderlos. El reportaje del NYT en Bajmut, muestra claramente la realidad, en ese lugar, el ejército ucraniano se está desangrando. Hoy hubo más de 60 localidades bombardeadas, 16 asaltos, y bombardeos a infraestructura vital. Los ucranianos casi no hacen nada, salvo esconderse y esperar.

*Las sirenas antiaéreas suenan en todo Ucrania por un inminente ataque ruso con misiles*. La guerra de Ucrania sigue recrudeciéndose tras las amenazas del Rusia de nuevos ataques con cohetes en todo el territorio ucraniano que en los últimos días han sido dirigidos hacia infraestructuras energéticas

Rusia continúa golpeando con el martillo en la guerra de Ucrania. Las tropas rusas* combaten ya en el centro de Mariinka,* baluarte ucraniano a solo 20 kilómetros al este de Donetsk, la capital de la denominada república popular de Donetsk (RPD), mientras las sirenas antiaéreas suenan por todo el país ante la inminente amenaza de una nueva lluvia de misiles.

«En cuanto a Mariinka, los combates tienen lugar ya en el centro de la ciudad. Nuestras unidades consiguen evacuar a la gente a lugares seguros. Hay ciertos éxitos», dijo Pushilin en declaraciones en directo a la cadena estatal de televisión Rossía-24 en el marco de la guerra de Ucrania.

Por su parte, el secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg, aseguró este martes que la Alianza seguirá apoyando a Ucrani*a ante la invasión rusa «todo el tiempo que sea necesario» y recalcó que la organización transatlántica «no dará marcha atrás».

Ucrania recibe sistemas de lanzacohetes franceses. Ucrania anunció el martes que había recibido sistemas de lanzacohetes franceses para reforzar su arsenal militar frente a Rusia, tras nueve meses de invasión. «¡Han llegado a Ucrania los LRU de Francia! El ejército ucraniano todavía es más fuerte», tuiteó el ministro ucraniano de Defensa, Oleksiy Reznikov.

Los LRU (lanzacohetes unitarios) franceses son el cuarto tipo de sistema de lanzacohetes (MLRS) -después de los HIMARS, los M270 y los MARS II- que fueron enviados a Ucrania para combatir las fuerzas rusas. Los LRU tienen un alcance de «unos 70 km» y pueden impactar contra su objetivo con una precisión «a menos de un metro», según la descripción del ministerio francés de Defensa.

*Hungría no condiciona la ampliación de la OTAN con el desbloqueo de los fondos de la UE*. El primer ministro de Hungría, el ultranacionalista Viktor Orbán, aseguró hoy que no condicionará la ratificación de la ampliación de la OTAN al desembolso de fondos comunitarios que Bruselas congeló por vulneraciones del Estado de derecho. «Querida Sanna Marin (primera ministra de Finlandia), entre amigos no hay necesidad de pedir que se aclaren las cosas: Hungría nunca ha vinculado ni vinculará ninguna cuestión con el asunto de los fondos de la UE», aseguró Orbán en su cuenta en el Twitter en reacción a unas declaraciones de su homóloga finlandesa.

El primer ministro afirmó que «lo mismo ocurre con la adhesión de Finlandia a la OTAN» y añadió que el Parlamento húngaro tratará el tema de la ampliación de la alianza en su primera sesión de 2023, en enero. Marin, en una entrevista difundida durante el fin de semana, aseguró que la próxima vez que se encuentre con su homólogo húngaro le preguntará si vincula los dos asuntos.

*Alemania hablando de crímenes de guerra. *Los bombardeos rusos contra las infraestructuras en Ucrania son un «crimen de guerra», según Alemania. Alemania, que preside actualmente el G7, calificó el martes de «crimen de guerra» la destrucción «sistemática» de Rusia de las infraestructuras energéticas en Ucrania. Los ataques actuales contra los centros de suministro de energía y calefacción «para dejar a la gente en sus apartamentos durante un invierno en el que las temperaturas podrían caer a -30 °C» son «un crimen de guerra terrible», declaró el ministro alemán de Justicia, Marco Buschmann, tras una reunión con sus homólogos del G7.

La situación hoy en día de Ucrania refuerza «nuestra responsabilidad de cooperar mucho más estrechamente en el ámbito de la lucha contra los crímenes de guerra», agregó el ministro, precisando que este era el motivo de la reunión, la primera de este tipo entre los ministros de Justicia de las grandes potencias mundiales del G7. «Es un mensaje claro para el mundo: los criminales de guerra no deben ni pueden sentirse seguros estén donde estén», insistió. «Ningún crimen de guerra tiene que quedar impune», reiteró el ministro, cuyo país preside el G7 durante todo el 2022.

Recién vine a entender lo de Carrero Blanco. *Robles: La guerra de Ucrania demuestra que dominar el ciberespacio es esencial*. La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha dicho este martes que «la guerra de Ucrania ha puesto de relieve que el dominio del ciberespacio es esencial» y que es consciente de que hay que «estar cada día mejorando, innovando y dando pasos adelante en el reto de ciberseguridad». Margarita Robles ha realizado estas manifestaciones durante su discurso de inauguración de las jornadas «Un ciberescudo único para España», organizadas por el Centro Criptológico Nacional (CCN) del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI) y el Mando Conjunto del Ciberespacio del Estado Mayor de la Defensa, en las que se dan cita hasta el jueves más de 10.000 profesionales del sector.

«La guerra de Ucrania ha puesto de relieve que el dominio del ciberespacio es esencial, como también lo es el dominio cognitivo», ha afirmado Robles, que ha estado acompañada por el jefe de Estado Mayor de la Defensa, el almirante general Esteban López Calderón, y por la directora general del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), Esperanza Casteleiro. Robles ha hecho entrega del premio del CCN a la trayectoria profesional en favor de la ciberseguridad a Román Ramírez, consultor y asesor del sector.

*Algunas regiones europeas piden esfuerzos para asegurar los suministros de luz en Ucrania*. Regiones y ciudades de la UE pidieron este martes a todas las administraciones más esfuerzos para garantizar el suministro de energías básicas en Ucrania durante el invierno, después de que recientes ataques rusos hayan tenido por objetivo este tipo de infraestructuras vitales para la población civil. Tras el primer encuentro político de la Alianza Europea de Ciudades y Regiones para la Reconstrucción de Ucrania, los impulsores de esta iniciativa urgieron a los líderes, tanto locales como nacionales, a proveer de «apoyo de emergencia» a Ucrania, ante el intento de Rusia de dejar al país «sin hogares, sin calefacción, luz ni agua».

Los miembros de la Alianza, liderada por el Comité Europeo de las Regiones (CdR), aseguraron que los bombardeos del Ejército ruso a equipamientos energéticos suponen «otro ejemplo de la flagrante violación del derecho internacional humanitario por parte de Rusia». «El intento de Rusia de subyugar a Ucrania sembrando la muerte y la destrucción de su población no tendrá éxito. Tampoco lo hará su intento de destruir los valores europeos por los que lucha Ucrania», apuntaron en un comunicado los cargos locales de la Alianza.

Me gustaría saber quiénes públicamente van a asumir eso de entregar energía a ucrania quitándole a sus propios países, hago una apuesta, yo digo, CERO.

*El presupuesto ruso registra superávit hasta septiembre pese a las sanciones*. El presupuesto del Estado ruso registró hasta septiembre un superávit del 0,2% del PIB, equivalente a unos 200.000 millones de rublos (3.287 millones de dólares), pese a las sanciones occidentales por la campaña bélica de Rusia en Ucrania, informó hoy el ministro de Finanzas, Antón Siluánov.

«Las sanciones y restricciones no afectaron a la ejecución del presupuesto federal. Todas las obligaciones se cumplen en su totalidad de forma ininterrumpida», dijo en una reunión del Gobierno. Hasta septiembre el presupuesto «se ejecutó con un superávit del 0,2% del PIB o más de 200.000 millones de rublos», explicó el titular de Finanzas al primer ministro, Mijaíl Mishustin,.

El ministro señaló que los ingresos para el periodo de referencia también resultaron ser más altos en comparación con el año pasado. «Los ingresos también son más altos que los del año pasado. Vemos que este año los ingresos ascendieron en nueve meses a 19,7 billones de rublos (323.774 millones de dólares)», señaló Siluánov.

*Los aliados ayudarán a Ucrania a reconstruir las redes de gas y electricidad*. Los países de la OTAN ayudarán a Ucrania a reconstruir las infraestructuras de gas y electricidad destruidas por los bombardeos rusos, mientras mantienen el suministro de sistemas de defensa aérea para que el país pueda seguir defendiéndose, afirmó este martes el secretario general de la Alianza, Jens Stoltenberg.

«Los aliados de la OTAN están proporcionando un apoyo sin precedentes a Ucrania y seguirán proporcionando el apoyo presentado a Ucrania, incluso ayudándoles a reconstruir su infraestructura de gas y energía, por supuesto, también siguen entregando sistemas de defensa aérea», dijo Stoltenberg a su llegada a una reunión de ministros de Exteriores de la Alianza.

Stoltenberg afirmó que el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, «está fracasando en Ucrania».

Ajá, Putin está fracasando en Ucrania, mira tú que interesante ¿entonces está ganando la OTAN?, no lo creo, ¿Ucrania?, mucho menos. Los borrachos nunca reconocen ser alcohólicos, a ustedes les pasa o mismo. Nunca van a reconocer que están perdiendo, es mejor esperar el final de la guerra y veremos quién mintió y quién dijo la verdad en este situación.

*Un gazapo de Francisco*. La Embajada rusa protesta por las declaraciones del papa sobre los chechenos en la guerra de Ucrania. El embajador de Rusia ante la Santa Sede, Alexander Avdeev, ha protestado ante el Vaticano por una reciente entrevista en la que el papa Francisco denunciaba «la crueldad» de los chechenos en la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Avdeev protestó en la noche de ayer ante la cúpula del servicio diplomático del Vaticano para expresar su «indignación» dadas las «extrañas declaraciones atribuidas al papa», según publica hoy la Agencia Tass desde Roma. «La unidad del pueblo multinacional ruso es inquebrantable y nadie podrá cuestionarla», refirió el diplomático.

Sr. Papa, le recuerdo un intercambio luego de una de las Conferencias al término de la Segunda Guerra mundial cuando alguien muy acaloradamente dijo, «hay que considerar la fuerza del Vaticano»…, a lo cual Stalin respondió de inmediato con una pregunta ¿cuántas divisiones tiene el Vaticano?, el debate quedó cerrado inmediatamente. Siga usted en el camino de guiar a sus ovejitas, que de los asuntos terrenales, se ocupan otros.

*Rusia advierte de «enormes riesgos» en los mercados si se imponen los topes al crudo*. El viceprimer ministro ruso Alexander Novak afirmó hoy que Rusia considera inaceptable la imposición de un precio tope a su petróleo, con independencia de cuál sea, y advirtió de los «enormes riesgos» que crea ese tipo de medidas restrictivas para los mercados.

«Nuestra posición es bastante clara, como lo he dicho en varias ocasiones. Independientemente de cuál sea el tope, incluso si fuera alto, es inaceptable por principio», dijo Novak al intervenir en el IV Foro Energético ruso-chino. El viceprimer ministro ruso aseguró que el establecimiento de precios tope «conlleva enormes riesgos para el funcionamiento del sector, conduce a déficit de hidrocarburos y de inversiones en el sector, y no solo en el petrolero».

*El Reino Unido pedirá a la OTAN aumentar su apoyo a Ucrania*. El Reino Unido pedirá a sus aliados reforzar el apoyo militar que prestan a Ucrania en su guerra contra Rusia y apuntalar la defensa común frente a las amenazas, en la reunión de la OTAN que se celebra este martes y miércoles en Bucarest.

El ministro británico de Asuntos Exteriores, James Cleverly, aprovechará la ocasión para instar a que la Alianza «solidifique su apoyo» a los países que se ven más desestabilizados por Rusia, según un comunicado de su departamento difundido hoy. «Con la guerra de Rusia alterando la paz en Europa, es vital que la OTAN y sus aliados miren atentamente cómo apuntalar nuestras defensas para afrontar los desafíos que encaramos hoy», dirá Cleverly, según la nota.

*En el terreno.*

Imágenes de la región de Artyomovsk desde el lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los militares ucranianos regañan a su mando y dicen que solo quedan 5 soldados en las filas del pelotón. Anteriormente, los medios de Kiev y estadounidenses informaron sobre las enormes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la batalla de Artemovsk (Bajmut), alcanzan los 250 heridos por día, el número de muertos está clasificado.

*Washington dará a Kiev $ 53 millones para apoyar el sistema eléctrico de Ucrania* – CNN, citando al Departamento de Estado.

*Starlink sube los aranceles para los ucranianos.* Los suscriptores de Ucrania reciben cartas por correo que dicen: «El proveedor de Internet satelital Starlink ha aumentado el costo de los servicios para los ucranianos de $ 60 a $ 75 por mes». El costo del servicio se incrementará a partir del 29 de diciembre del año en curso. También dice que la terminal y la antena ahora cuestan $700 en lugar de $500.

*PMC «Wagner» ocupó Kurdyumovka.* Después del éxito de ayer con la liberación de Ozaryanovka y Zelenopolye, la ocupación de Kurdyumovka era cuestión de tiempo. Se informa desde las localidades que el asentamiento está completamente bajo el control de los “músicos”. Además, los PMC de Wagner llegaron al canal Seversky Donets-Donbass. «Picadora de carne Bajmut» continúa.

Los *militares del 6. ° batallón del 1. ° AK asaltaron las posiciones de las FFAA de Ucrania*. Todos los días, los militares del 1er Cuerpo de Ejército hacen retroceder al enemigo, tomando las posiciones de los nacionalistas ucranianos. Gracias al trabajo bien coordinado del personal militar del 6º batallón, fue posible destruir al enemigo en sus propias posiciones y luego fortalecerlas. La mayoría de los militantes ucranianos fueron destruidos, el resto huyó, dejando atrás a sus camaradas. 

Los informes de que los «músicos» están irrumpiendo en la defensa de las FFAA de Ucrania cerca de Artemovsk provienen de una* variedad de fuentes *que escriben sobre esto como la principal sensación del día (28 de noviembre). Al mismo tiempo, se dice mucho sobre las *enormes pérdidas de los jojoles. Incluso Pravdoruby* admitió que el número de «heridos» y «muertos» se ha multiplicado recientemente por 10. Foto

*Las autoridades de Tver cancelaron el rodaje de una película sobre el NWO* tras la aparición de equipo militar con las banderas de Ucrania en las calles de la ciudad. Explicación, estaban rodando una película, pero la gente no lo sabía, y cuando vieron vehículo con banderas ucranianas en Rusia, candela, por poco no les caen encima.

*Foto: Los avances sobre Bajmut son insostenibles para el ejército ucronazi.* Esto dice el ex jefe yanki de las tropas de la OTAN en Europa. «Putin llevó a Ucrania a una trampa». CNN mostró una entrevista en la que el ex jefe de las fuerzas de la OTAN en Europa, Wesley Clark, habló sobre la posición poco envidiable de las Fuerzas de Ucrania. Por mucho que al anfitrión le gustaría que terminara el bombardeo intensivo de la infraestructura ucraniana, el general lo convenció de que no iba a suceder. Bajmut, donde, según Clark, Rusia ha creado una bolsa de fuego para triturar las fuerzas de las Fuerzas de Ucrania. Ucrania está sufriendo grandes pérdidas, para él Rusia es una picadora de carne.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre
t.me/wofnon


----------



## juanmanuel (30 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Tu y el twit no saben lo pijoteros que son los rusos para estas cosas, para ellos una rayada mínima en un guardarraíl es no estar terminado.



Sarah Hansen Ingressou em novembro de 2022


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

*El jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, cree que el Papa Francisco fue víctima de la propaganda y la perseverancia de los medios extranjeros,* por lo que habló de la "crueldad" de los buriatos y chechenos.

Anteriormente, el Papa, en una entrevista con los medios estadounidenses llamó a los chechenos y buriatos "la parte más cruel de las tropas rusas en Ucrania".

"¿Cómo puedes determinar en el campo de batalla si un enemigo es alegre, sombrío, sentimental o cruel? ¿Y cómo puedes determinar a simple vista en un destacamento combinado la nacionalidad de un soldado ruso, si en nuestro país viven más de 190 naciones? El jefe del Vaticano, por supuesto, no podrá responder a esto. Se convirtió en víctima de la propaganda y la perseverancia de los medios extranjeros”, escribió Kadyrov en su canal de Telegram.

@Irinamar_Z 
Assalamu alaikum, amigos!
El Papa llamó a los chechenos y buriatos los más crueles del ejército ruso.

Podría recordar con rencor a la Inquisición, las Cruzadas, o incluso mencionar las imágenes realmente brutales tomadas por la escoria de Bandera, las recientes ejecuciones de soldados rusos desarmados, pero prefiero contarles lo que guía a todo checheno, ya sea en la guerra o en vida civil. Esto es Islam.

No comenzamos una pelea sin una oferta de paz, como lo hizo nuestro Profeta Muhammad ﷺ. Y hemos hecho esto desde el comienzo del Nuevo Orden Mundial, probablemente docenas de veces. Sobre la actitud de los chechenos hacia los prisioneros, si es cruel o no, los mismos militares ucranianos, que han estado en nuestro cautiverio, les dirán. Además, todo musulmán sabe que un enemigo que ha pronunciado la Shahada (reconocimiento de Alá como el único Dios) no puede ser rematado ni odiado como enemigo. Y el que se ha arrepentido debe ser completamente perdonado. Es una vergüenza que una personalidad religiosa de fama mundial no conozca la actitud de los musulmanes hacia el enemigo.
Sí, somos celosos en la protección de nuestra Patria, religión y pueblo. Hacemos un llamado al enemigo para que se rinda y a nuestros ciudadanos para que se defiendan. ¿Es esto crueldad?

No hay un solo alcohólico o drogadicto en las filas de nuestros combatientes, todos son profundamente religiosos. Y cada uno de los combatientes sabe que en la guerra no se debe olvidar el honor, la dignidad y el respeto incluso al enemigo.

Y en general, ¿cómo puedes determinar si un oponente es alegre, sombrío, sentimental o cruel en el campo de batalla? ¿Y cómo determinar a ojo en un destacamento combinado la nacionalidad de un soldado ruso, si en nuestro país viven más de 190 pueblos ?

El jefe del Vaticano, por supuesto, no podrá responder a esto. Simplemente fue víctima de la propaganda y la perseverancia de los medios extranjeros.
t.me/FrentedelEste/7532


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

*Según Andrei Marochko, oficial de la milicia popular de la LPR, recientemente ha habido un aumento en el número de mercenarios en las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.*
MOSCÚ, 29 de noviembre. /TASS/. Las fuerzas regulares de la OTAN están en el Donbass bajo la apariencia de compañías militares privadas (PMC), de las cuales hay hasta diez. Dichos datos fueron anunciados el lunes en el aire del canal de televisión Russia-24 por un oficial de la milicia popular de la LPR, Andrey Marochko.

“También hay muchas compañías militares privadas aquí. Me resulta difícil decir cuántas exactamente, pero hay hasta diez de estas compañías militares privadas. Son solo una tapadera para las fuerzas regulares de la OTAN que están aquí en Ucrania. " él dijo. Marochko también señaló que recientemente ha habido un aumento en el número de mercenarios en las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El oficial de la milicia popular de la república también recordó que incluso antes del inicio de la operación especial rusa, la llamada legión extranjera operaba en Ucrania, a cuyas filas se unieron ciudadanos de países como Polonia, así como Estonia, Letonia y Lituania. "Esta legión extranjera ha sido bastante maltratada por nuestras tropas, y se han dividido en algunos grupos más pequeños, desde un pelotón hasta grupos tácticos de compañía, y realizan varias tareas aquí en el Donbass", continuó. Según Marochko, actúan como destacamentos y unidades de asalto.

Anteriormente, Marochko le dijo a TASS que las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están sufriendo enormes pérdidas en el área de Artemovsk y Soledar.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (30 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *El jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov, cree que el Papa Francisco fue víctima de la propaganda y la perseverancia de los medios extranjeros,* por lo que habló de la "crueldad" de los buriatos y chechenos.
> 
> Anteriormente, el Papa, en una entrevista con los medios estadounidenses llamó a los chechenos y buriatos "la parte más cruel de las tropas rusas en Ucrania".
> 
> ...



Kadirov más correcto que todos nuestros líderes juntos


----------



## JAGGER (30 Nov 2022)

Iban a dejar sin luz a Ucrania. Ni eso, Ratusia es el hazme reír mundial.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2022)

*La defensa territorial de Ucrania sufrió pérdidas significativas cerca de Pavlovka*
Hoy, 08:48


Las tropas rusas están librando feroces batallas con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Pavlovka, donde los ucranianos han sufrido grandes pérdidas en los últimos días. Los días 26 y 27 de noviembre, el enemigo atacó con especial ferocidad en esta dirección.




Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizaron unidades de las brigadas de infantería motorizada 56 y Jaeger 68 para abrirse paso hasta el asentamiento. Pero durante el primer ataque, las tropas fueron detectadas por drones rusos Orlan-10. Siguieron ataques de artillería aliada y los combatientes ucranianos se vieron obligados a retirarse, perdiendo unas doscientas personas.

Además, la brigada de defensa territorial 110 se unió a las brigadas de infantería motorizada y jaeger. La tarea principal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania era salir de Velikaya Novoselovka a lo largo de la carretera en la sección Zolotaya Niva - Prechistovka para vencer la resistencia de las tropas rusas y establecer el control de fuego sobre Pavlovka. Sin embargo, las acciones coordinadas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas infligieron un daño significativo a los Ukronazis, ya que cerca de Prechistovka (12 km al oeste de Pavlovka), una columna de vehículos blindados MLS Shield y tanques T-64B fue atacada por tanques T-80BVM.

El 114.° Batallón Separado de Defensa Territorial, parte de la 110.° Brigada, sufrió las mayores pérdidas. El batallón fue rodeado en el suburbio de Prechistovka y perdió alrededor del 80 por ciento de su personal. Los otros dos batallones de la brigada se vieron obligados a retirarse y prácticamente no tomaron parte en las hostilidades.


----------



## John Nash (30 Nov 2022)

El efecto domino de las sanciones a Rusia y el alza de precios de la energía:









Las farmacias se quedan sin amoxicilina en plena ola de infecciones respiratorias


Un total de 22 presentaciones del medicamento tienen problemas de suministro en las boticas españolas, un desabastecimiento que afecta principalmente a los remedios pediátricos




www.alimente.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2022)

Comentaba ayer sobre la cancelación de las reuniones USA<>Rusia del tratado START,
que posiblemente eran debidas a que EEUU quiere meter la uña en tratar las hipersónicas. 
Pero no es exactamente eso. La cosa es que Rusia no aceptará NI PERMITIRÁ "inspección"
alguna por parte occidental, ni de lejos, de las tecnologías y procesos de todas esas armas
rusas "de dibujos animados" que resultan ser reales y están cambiando el equilibrio de poder
a nivel mundial, como ha dicho Martyanov. Así que la perplejidad e incluso la desesperación
por parte del Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. está a flor de piel .

Rusia pondrá nueva fecha a EE.UU. cuando le parezca bien a Rusia y EE.UU tome buena nota 
y cambie su posición con respecto a este deseo desesperado de "inspeccionar". Lo próximo
que harían después sería exigir los planos y los conocimientos técnicos del RS-28 Sarmat, 
el S-500, el 3M22 Zircon, el Avangard y el Poseidón. Rusia está aprendiendo la lección.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)

Coño, esto no lo sabía porque las centrales nucleares españolas guardan sus residuos de alta actividad en las propias centrales y mandan una parte a Francia pero por lo que veo los franceses luego se lo mandan a los rusos


----------



## dabuti (30 Nov 2022)

Un billón, en español, para reconstruir Ucrania.
El triple de su PIB.









Over $1 trillion needed to rebuild Ukraine — president


Ukraine was planning to launch the ‘patronage’ program allowing national governments and companies to engage in rebuilding a certain region, city, economic sector or enterprise, Vladimir Zelensky said




tass.com


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2022)

*El aumento del consumo de municiones, sus pérdidas y daños, irritan a la OTAN desde la primavera.*
_*Debido a la creciente escasez de municiones en los países donantes de Kiev, este problema se ha agravado.
Occidente se ve obligado a recurrir a planes, que van desde la compra de proyectiles en Corea del Sur 
y Taiwán, hasta la compra de munición de tipo soviético en todo el mundo.
Todo esto provoca un aumento del coste de la ayuda a Ucrania, y también alarga el plazo de entrega.
Estados Unidos están especialmente enfadados.
Acusan a las Fuerzas Armadas de utilizar munición guiada de precisión para atacar objetivos secundarios
o incluso civiles.

Como ejemplo, se señala el bombardeo desde MLRS HIMARS de objetos en la región de Kherson,
donde no había ni un solo soldado ruso.

Los estadounidenses creen que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizan sus armas para resolver disputas
entre "entidades económicas" y realizan sin cuidado el reconocimiento de objetivos y verifican la información
recibida de los agentes.
❗ El deseo de poner bajo control el consumo de munición radica en las iniciativas de los congresistas 
estadounidenses de crear órganos especiales de control del flujo de ayuda militar estadounidense a Ucrania.*_
*¡@Ostashko!*

No se podía de saber...


----------



## wireless1980 (30 Nov 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El efecto domino de las sanciones a Rusia y el alza de precios de la energía:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nop, ni una cosa ni la otra. Vuelve a intentarlo, quizás después de leer la noticia.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)

Por si alguna duda queda de la implicación de la otan


----------



## wireless1980 (30 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


>



Como parte del fin de la guerra Ukrania tendrá que ceder “algo”. 
El Donbass puede ser parte de ese acuerdo. ¿Quizás ligado a un referéndum auspiciado por la ONU?


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> mire la precariedad va por niveles, los mediterraneos vamos en cabeza (temo mucho por la unidad de Italia y España), de Suiza no tengo dudas de que van a llevarlo más o menos bien son confederación, UK va directo a la trituradora y de Alemania ya hablamos.
> 
> En general en Europa la juventud es un estorbo social y económico que es suplido con remesas de emigrantes.



_Todos los países que nombras ya están debidamente preparados para la disolución.
En España, autonomías. En Italia, regiones. En Alemania, landers. Idém Suiza.
Todos tienen sus formas de gobierno._


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los preferirá usted. Yo prefiero a mi vecino por ej. Es lo que hay .



_No se donde vive usted. Pero yo tengo vecinos inmigrantes más tranquilos y educados que los nacionales.

Además quejarse en Madrid de los inmigrantes es un contrasentido.
De mi generación pocos hemos nacido en Madrid. Y de la generación de mis Padres, menos. Incluidos mis padres. Hay pocos “gatos” en Madrid._


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Espero que no te refieras a este Bono.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1276964



Perdona... no, me refería a José; nunca recuerdo si son hermanos o no, creo que no en realidad... el padre de José era FALANGISTA, alcalde franquista y por tanto, teniendo en consideración la moral de la época, pues lo mismo sí a hurtadillas, pero doy en pensar en que no... y hasta dónde yo sé, este Bono ha sido irlandés de toda la vida... pero conho quíen sabe... lo más coherente sería pensar en algún tipo de parentesco venido de algunos de aquellos valientes de la Armada invencible y que quedaron por aquellas tierras o dejaron su herencia de alguna forma... o bien que el Bono español tuviese algún tipo de herencia de lejanas tierras, que nunca se sabe por parte del papá... pero vamos elucubrar, nada de tener conocimientos de tal hecho...

En fin, yo me refería a José y reconozco que no puedo entrar en si hay algún tipo de parentesco, creo que no... pero...

Pero bueno, quíen conociese cómo eran las familias franquistas de miradas con la moral y de hipócritas con esa misma moral, pues sabe qué lo mismo eran franquistas de noche, sociolistos de día, feministas irredentos en sociedad y puritanos en extremo en misa, al punto de que algún cura probablemente fue condenado por sus libertarias expresiones...

En fin que el Irlandés acabó de cantante y José de casi comunista...

Por cierto me recuerda esto a Barcenas, ya tiene a Willy.... qué cosas... lo mismo mañana descubrimos a un chaval irlandés del mismo apellido dirigiendo al Ssin Fein... y entonces cuadraríamos el círculo... esos marineros de la Invencible hubiesen... en fin, ya digo mañana elucubradora...


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No se donde vive usted. Pero yo tengo vecinos inmigrantes más tranquilos y educados que los nacionales.
> 
> Además quejarse en Madrid de los inmigrantes es un contrasentido.
> De mi generación pocos hemos nacido en Madrid. Y de la generación de mis Padres, menos. Incluidos mis padres. Hay pocos “gatos” en Madrid._



Hay de todo. Yo tengo amigos inmigrantes de diferentes nacionalidades, buena gente en general. También tengo vecinos inmigrantes, algunos son escandalosos, también los hay sucios, que dejan papeles tirados en las escaleras, o bajan la basura y si gotea no lo limpian. Otros que abren buzones ajenos y unos que rompen la cerradura de la puerta del patio para poder entrar, o incluso una vez el cristal. Son muchos y parece que no tienen llave del patio para todos. Piso patera.

Pero la cuestión no es esa. Es que españoles cada vez quedamos menos. Y es que encima, y lo podemos observar en naciones ya muy infiltradas por la inmigración, cada etnia tiene sus propios intereses y terminan aglutinándose social y políticamente. Consiguen sus propios representantes políticos y les votan a ellos, disolviendo el poder real de la masa, del pueblo, en numerosas facciones con intereses a menudo contrapuestos, lo que convierte a las naciones en sujetos sin poder real, fácil presa para las coacciones y sobornos de las corporaciones. Por eso se fomenta principalmente la inmigración.


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No pretendo ahondar en ese asunto, pero su situación actual se debe a que no ha tenido una experiencia sobrenatural. Cuando a uno le sucede algo así, le cambian los esquemas. Le deseo una, pero de las gratas.



_Usted no tiene ni idea de mi vida.
Me parece muy bien que usted crea en lo que crea. Pero no pretenda que yo tenga que creer también._


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si te preocupa el frio, siempre se pueden usar polainas y no las veo que lleven puestas.



Es un tema curioso... como ya alguna vez he comentado, vivo en una aldea apartada en Galicia y suelo usar botas de agua, aquí son transcendentales dado el clima y la constante lluvia a la par que el suelo suele estar encharcado... pero el efecto que te describía es algo tremendo. Estas trabajando, con lo cual generas calor y fruto de ello sudas, con lo cual toda prenda dentro de esas botas se vuelve un charco, en el momento que paras a descansar un instante y si hay una temperatura mínima y el descanso es un poco amplio, simplemente esa humedad enfría de manera BESTIAL la parte interior de dichas botas y... aquí no hay temperaturas tan bajas como allí, pero de siempre los viejos decían que no se debía andar JAMAS con los pies humedos y con frío, eso era consecuentemente resfriados y probables muy malas consecuencias para la salud si duraba mucho tiempo.... las botas de goma fueron una solución para evitar el agua directa, pero a cambio generan humedad interna al no permitir la transpiración, con lo cual...

No imagino sinceramente lo complicado que debe ser en esencia en esos lugares superar este tipo de adversidades.... humedad, frío, barro y los seres humanos no nos llevamos muy bien y si lo has probado en esas condiciones o similares, pues... si te animas te invito a darte un garbeo por una zanja que estoy cabando, con el clima que ahora mismo tenemos, el agua, el frío y la zona dónde vivo donde se produce ese lodo fácilmente, es como RECREAR el escenario Ucraniano en mi aldeita, que por cierto casi tengo una trinchera hecha... jajajajaaaa... eso sí, yo paso de eso al calorcillo del hogar, no tengo que dormir ahí...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Nov 2022)

Como los rusos tienen ventaja en las armas estratégicas le han dado un portazo a los yankees….y la excusa es buena, de eso no hay duda….








Захарова: Россия не может обсуждать с США ДСНВ, пока они поставляют вооружение Украине


Официальный представитель МИД РФ подчеркнула, что Москва высоко ценит Договор по сокращению и ограничению стратегических наступательных вооружений




tass.ru





Los yankees están desesperados por controlar las armas rusas nuevas….eso está claro….

Mientras chinos y rusos sondean las defensas de Corea del Sur….








Yonhap: российские и китайские самолеты вошли в опознавательную зону южнокорейской ПВО


Генштаб Вооруженных сил Республики Корея сообщил о самолетах ВКС РФ и ВВС Китая, которые якобы вошли в опознавательную зону южнокорейской ПВО, пишет Yonhap.




riafan.ru


----------



## Disidentpeasant (30 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Occidente exige a las AFU que inicien la batalla general: resumen sobre el progreso de la operación especial*
> Ayer, 20:33
> 
> 
> ...



BRUTAL. Un análisis perfecto y aterrador de la realidad.

PARRIBA!


----------



## arriondas (30 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hay de todo. Yo tengo amigos inmigrantes de diferentes nacionalidades, buena gente en general. También tengo vecinos inmigrantes, algunos son escandalosos, también los hay sucios, que dejan papeles tirados en las escaleras, o bajan la basura y si gotea no lo limpian. Otros que abren buzones ajenos y unos que rompen la cerradura de la puerta del patio para poder entrar, o incluso una vez el cristal. Son muchos y parece que no tienen llave del patio para todos. Piso patera.
> 
> Pero la cuestión no es esa. Es que españoles cada vez quedamos menos. Y es que encima, y lo podemos observar en naciones ya muy infiltradas por la inmigración, cada etnia tiene sus propios intereses y terminan aglutinándose social y políticamente. Consiguen sus propios representantes políticos y les votan a ellos, disolviendo el poder real de la masa, del pueblo, en numerosas facciones con intereses a menudo contrapuestos, lo que convierte a las naciones en sujetos sin poder real, fácil presa para las coacciones y sobornos de las corporaciones. Por eso se fomenta principalmente la inmigración.



Ese es el punto. A las grandes corporaciones les interesa la ghettización, si la sociedad de un país está más desunida, mejor para ellos. Cuando una determinada comunidad de origen extranjero se vuelve lo suficientemente numerosa, acaba tendiendo a la autosegregación. Lo vemos con los inmigrantes de ciertos países sudamericanos o del norte de Africa; sólo se relacionan entre ellos, mantienen en mayor o menor grado sus usos y costumbres, su integración se vuelve cada vez más difícil al formar comunidades separadas del resto de la población.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El aumento del consumo de municiones, sus pérdidas y daños, irritan a la OTAN desde la primavera.*
> _*Debido a la creciente escasez de municiones en los países donantes de Kiev, este problema se ha agravado.
> Occidente se ve obligado a recurrir a planes, que van desde la compra de proyectiles en Corea del Sur
> y Taiwán, hasta la compra de munición de tipo soviético en todo el mundo.
> ...



Y la pregunta es: ¿dónde están esos miles de Javelins que llegaron desde USA y que se veían a decenas en fotos y videos?, ya no aparecen por ningún sitio y no se pueden haber desintegrado sin más. Quizás deberían preguntar por ellos a los grupos terroristas repartidos por el mundo y en la deep web. 

Y aunque parezca mentira que esto pueda ocurrir con armas más grandes y más difíciles de traficar, no es descartable que diversos tipos de vehículos militares entregados a Ucrania aparezcan en otras zonas del mundo.

USA se está forrando con esta guerra pero los intermediarios Ucranianos tampoco se están quedando atrás en ganar pasta, tonto el último o el que muera creyendo que combate por su patria.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Coño, esto no lo sabía porque las centrales nucleares españolas guardan sus residuos de alta actividad en las propias centrales y mandan una parte a Francia pero por lo que veo los franceses luego se lo mandan a los rusos



Es probable que sea por motivos de seguridad y no querer acumular tanto deshecho radioactivo......o que a pesar de ser Francia uno de los países punteros en creación de MOX, Rusia is the best.

Greta aprueba este post.....sólo falta el gilipollas que venga a decir que apoyo la industria nuclear.

Pero la realidad es la que es, el futuro es nuclear y el MOX el combustible que se va a utilizar, para variar Rusia va por delante en el tema.

" El uso del reprocesamiento SNF y el uso de plutonio separado en forma de combustible MOX en reactores térmicos puede reducir la necesidad de uranio hasta en un 30 %. "

" El combustible *MOX* ( *combustible de óxido* mixto ) es un combustible nuclear que contiene varios tipos de óxidos de materiales fisionables . Básicamente, el término se aplica a una mezcla de óxidos de plutonio y uranio natural , uranio enriquecido o uranio empobrecido , que se comporta en el sentido de una reacción en cadena similar (aunque no idéntica) al óxido de uranio poco enriquecido. MOX se puede utilizar como combustible adicional para el tipo más común de reactores nucleares : agua ligera en neutrones térmicos . Sin embargo, un uso más eficiente del combustible MOX es la combustión en reactores de neutrones rápidos [1] . La prioridad en el desarrollo de tales reactores pertenece a Rusia "

"

Los principales consumidores de combustible MOX son Japón (10 reactores con licencia) y los países de la UE (40 reactores con licencia).

Solo cuatro unidades en los Estados Unidos están diseñadas para carga completa de MOX, tres unidades System-80 PWR en la planta de energía nuclear más grande del país , Palo Verde ( Tonopah , Arizona ), y una unidad en construcción en el estado de Washington ."


----------



## Hudson818 (30 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Coño, esto no lo sabía porque las centrales nucleares españolas guardan sus residuos de alta actividad en las propias centrales y mandan una parte a Francia pero por lo que veo los franceses luego se lo mandan a los rusos



Es que los Reactores Rápidos de Recrecimiento activos están en Rusia:






Fast Neutron Reactors | FBR - World Nuclear Association


Fast neutron reactors, fast reactors, fast breeder reactors, the potential role of fast reactors in more fuller utilising the world's uranium resource




world-nuclear.org





En estos inestables e inherentemente peligrosos reactores convierten residuos nucleares de alta actividad (combustible gastado) en combustible nuevo para las centrales. 

Los franceses tenían uno, el Superfénix, pero lo pararon por "presiones ecologistas" En realidad sería por verle los ojos a la Hecatombe Nuclear muy de cerca. Desmantelado para evitar tentaciones. 

Con la mitad de las centrales nucleares francesas paradas, oficialmente por el bajo caudal de los ríos franceses, extraoficialmente por problemas de mantenimiento en centrales ya muy viejas, posiblemente por falta además de combustible, como para andar con tonterías con Rusia en este tema.


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

Mi fuente en Kyiv dijo que la administración de Zelensky está discutiendo activamente un plan de deslocalización militar para la industria de defensa de Ucrania. Está previsto acelerar la construcción de plantas de defensa ucranianas (que trabajen para Ucrania) en Polonia, Rumania, Bulgaria, Eslovaquia y la República Checa para las necesidades militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se supone que desplegará allí la producción de municiones, el montaje de "drones", vehículos blindados, varios sistemas de misiles, etc. Ahora Kyiv está convenciendo a sus patrocinadores en los Estados Unidos de la razonabilidad de tal plan de que los rusos no permitirán que dicha producción se despliegue en el territorio de Ucrania, que no es rentable y lleva mucho tiempo desplegar estas producciones en la base industrial. de los países vecinos, y que es más rentable crear dicha producción en los territorios de los estados vecinos sobre los principios de extraterritorialidad, bajo los cuales estas empresas tendrán el estatus de temporales y, en consecuencia, no pagarán impuestos, renta, etc. Se supone que la electricidad y los materiales se reciben a expensas de los préstamos asignados por los EE. UU. y la Unión Europea.
Saque parcialmente el equipo de Ucrania de plantas especializadas, compre en parte en Occidente por los mismos préstamos. Se propone contratar personal de trabajo de los ucranianos que se fueron al extranjero antes, personal de ingeniería, así como especialistas altamente calificados, para ser exportados también desde Ucrania.
Los autores del plan afirman que las primeras "fábricas sucedáneas" de este tipo pueden comenzar a producir productos en la primavera. Pero hasta ahora, los gobiernos de los países en cuyos territorios se supone que comenzará dicha construcción no están muy ansiosos por satisfacer las necesidades de Ucrania en este asunto. Tal "extraterritorialidad" no implica ningún beneficio. Y esto no les conviene en absoluto...
A primera vista, la idea parece absurda, pero al estudiar el tema, su absurdo ya no parece obvio. La creación de empresas de defensa "temporales" con un costo de producción extremadamente bajo y fuera de la zona de destrucción de las armas rusas está bastante justificada y es lógica. Además, hay quienes pagarán por todo: estadounidenses y europeos.

"Ramsay"


----------



## amcxxl (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2022)

*Los satélites comerciales que transmiten información a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se convertirán en objetivos del ejército ruso.*
Hoy, 10:37


no se podía de saber


----------



## kelden (30 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ese es el punto. A las grandes corporaciones les interesa la ghettización, si la sociedad de un país está más desunida, mejor para ellos. Cuando una determinada comunidad de origen extranjero se vuelve lo suficientemente numerosa, acaba tendiendo a la autosegregación. Lo vemos con los inmigrantes de ciertos países sudamericanos o del norte de Africa; sólo se relacionan entre ellos, mantienen en mayor o menor grado sus usos y costumbres, su integración se vuelve cada vez más difícil al formar comunidades separadas del resto de la población.



Que cabrones los gallegos que solo iban al centro gallego ....   Y eso en Argentina, que hablaban igual que los nativos ... Imagínate en Suiza o Alemania .... Que banda de hijosdeputa!!! ... A quien se le ocurre!!! ... relacionarse con su paisanos!!! ...  Los suizos tenían que estar hasta los cojones de ellos ....


----------



## Azrael_II (30 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mi fuente en Kyiv dijo que la administración de Zelensky está discutiendo activamente un plan de deslocalización militar para la industria de defensa de Ucrania. Está previsto acelerar la construcción de plantas de defensa ucranianas (que trabajen para Ucrania) en Polonia, Rumania, Bulgaria, Eslovaquia y la República Checa para las necesidades militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se supone que desplegará allí la producción de municiones, el montaje de "drones", vehículos blindados, varios sistemas de misiles, etc. Ahora Kyiv está convenciendo a sus patrocinadores en los Estados Unidos de la razonabilidad de tal plan de que los rusos no permitirán que dicha producción se despliegue en el territorio de Ucrania, que no es rentable y lleva mucho tiempo desplegar estas producciones en la base industrial. de los países vecinos, y que es más rentable crear dicha producción en los territorios de los estados vecinos sobre los principios de extraterritorialidad, bajo los cuales estas empresas tendrán el estatus de temporales y, en consecuencia, no pagarán impuestos, renta, etc. Se supone que la electricidad y los materiales se reciben a expensas de los préstamos asignados por los EE. UU. y la Unión Europea.
> Saque parcialmente el equipo de Ucrania de plantas especializadas, compre en parte en Occidente por los mismos préstamos. Se propone contratar personal de trabajo de los ucranianos que se fueron al extranjero antes, personal de ingeniería, así como especialistas altamente calificados, para ser exportados también desde Ucrania.
> Los autores del plan afirman que las primeras "fábricas sucedáneas" de este tipo pueden comenzar a producir productos en la primavera. Pero hasta ahora, los gobiernos de los países en cuyos territorios se supone que comenzará dicha construcción no están muy ansiosos por satisfacer las necesidades de Ucrania en este asunto. Tal "extraterritorialidad" no implica ningún beneficio. Y esto no les conviene en absoluto...
> A primera vista, la idea parece absurda, pero al estudiar el tema, su absurdo ya no parece obvio. La creación de empresas de defensa "temporales" con un costo de producción extremadamente bajo y fuera de la zona de destrucción de las armas rusas está bastante justificada y es lógica. Además, hay quienes pagarán por todo: estadounidenses y europeos.
> ...



Eso no los haría participe en la guerra?


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

La carnicería de Artyomovsk


Aunque sin grandes cambios desde el pasado julio, cuando Kiev logró paralizar los avances rusos y republicanos que habían puesto contra las cuerdas a la agrupación ucraniana, los cambios en el fren…




slavyangrad.es











La carnicería de Artyomovsk


30/11/2022


Aunque sin grandes cambios desde el pasado julio, cuando Kiev logró paralizar los avances rusos y republicanos que habían puesto contra las cuerdas a la agrupación ucraniana, los cambios en el frente de Donbass han sido escasos. Desde entonces, Rusia no solo no ha logrado grandes avances, sino que se ha encontrado en los dos últimos meses con la necesidad de defender ganancias que parecían consolidadas. Tras la ruptura del frente de Járkov, la RPD perdió, tras defenderla durante varias semanas, la ciudad de Krasny Liman, al norte de la República y las tropas ucranianas alcanzaron la frontera de la RPL, donde han logrado capturar varias aldeas y han puesto en peligro ciudades como Svatovo o Kremennaya. A pesar del triunfalismo del pasado septiembre, Ucrania no ha logrado, al menos de momento, capturar ninguna de esas ciudades ni poner en peligro real el control ruso sobre Lisichansk, Severodonetsk o Popasnaya.

En este tiempo, el bagaje de la RPD también ha sido escaso. Tras años en los que había sido una de las fortalezas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la RPD tomó, tras meses de lucha, capturar la localidad de Peski, aunque no ha logrado aún alejar a las tropas ucranianas de Donetsk. El martes, el reportero Alexander Kots, informando de un ataque que había costado la vida a un civil de Donetsk, afirmaba que el ataque procedía de la localidad de Selidovo, a 40 kilómetros de la capital de la RPD. La seguridad de la población de Donetsk no estará garantizada mientras las tropas ucranianas no sean alejadas de la ciudad. Las tropas rusas y republicanas continúan luchando calle a calle por el control de Marinka, que pese a prematuros anuncios, continúa bajo control de Ucrania. Las ganancias territoriales en los alrededores de Donetsk son escasas, fundamentalmente porque ni el uso de aviación ni los escasos avances terrestres han logrado cortar las vías de suministro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La situación es similar en la zona de Gorlovka, donde las tropas republicanas luchan por alejar a las tropas ucranianas de la ciudad, y en Pavlovka, la última localidad capturada, donde según Denis Pushilin Ucrania trata de contraatacar aprovechándose de sus privilegiadas posiciones en Ugledar, punto más importante de la zona y que, por el momento, no está siendo amenazado por los avances de la RPD.

Aunque la lucha se extiende a lo largo de todo el frente en la RPD, un punto destaca por encima del resto: Artyomovsk, donde la empresa privada Wagner lucha desde el pasado julio en un asalto que parece estar cobrándose grandes cifras de víctimas entre los soldados ucranianos en los últimos días. Así lo han reflejado varios medios occidentales, que han hablado de medio millar de heridos en tan solo un par de días. En una batalla que se está comparando con la de Verdún y en la que la guerra de trincheras no ha decaído durante meses, se hace difícil estimar el número de víctimas a ambos lados del frente o si las últimas alertas sobre la grave situación se deben realmente a una mejor posición de las tropas rusas o simplemente al intento ucraniano de lograr una reacción de sus socios extranjeros. En cualquier caso, las informaciones de ambos lados del frente constatan avances rusos y una situación difícil para las tropas ucranianas.


Así lo recogía ayer Boris Rozhin, _Colonel Cassad_:

_En vistas de los éxitos de los últimos días en la “carnicería de Bajmut” _[Artyomovsk], _se puede observar que_ _el asalto de la ciudad no se está realizando de forma frontal desde el este (especialmente teniendo en cuenta que nuestras tropas entraron en la zona industrial de Artyomovsk en verano, donde lucharon brevemente en la calle Patrice Lumumba), sino empujando a través de las líneas de defensa del enemigo por los flancos, con el propósito de superar a la agrupación que defiende la ciudad. Esto ha llevado a que nuestras tropas ocupen Otradovka al sur de la ciudad y a que posteriormente, no solo hayan iniciado la lucha por las zonas fortificadas de Opitnoe e Ivangrad (esta última ya ha sido capturada), sino que haya comenzado también a desarrollarse una ofensiva hacia Kurdyumovka, lo que rompe el frente entre Artyomovsk y Dzerzhinsk. Con la pérdida de Kurdyumovka, Andreevka, Zelenopole y Ozarianovka, la situación para el enemigo en esta zona se ha complicado severamente y eso ha permitido a nuestras tropas desarrollar una ofensiva al sur de Artyomovsk (también en dirección a Chasov Yara) y aumentar la presión sobre el enemigo en la zona de Dzerzhinsk y extender la zona de control en dirección a Konstantinovka. 

Ha jugado un papel importante a la hora de lograr estos resultados en la ofensiva el potente fuego de artillería (favorecido por el trabajo competente con el uso de drones y fuego de corrección) y la habilidad en el uso de la táctica de grupos de asalto, lo que hace posible amenazar las posiciones del enemigo en sus flancos, minimizando así las bajas propias y maximizando las del enemigo, algo que confirman fuentes tanto ucranianos como occidentales. De ahí la aparición del término de la “carnicería de Bajmut”. De hecho, en este sector del frente se está produciendo una destrucción metódica de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas y los mercenarios extranjeros en Artyomovsk, haciendo la batalla muy costosa para las tropas ucranianas y obligando al comando a enviar más y más reservas para rellenar las unidades quemadas en la batalla. El enemigo se enfrenta a una elección: continuar aguantando con el actual nivel de bajas mientras los grupos de asalto de Wagner bloquean la ciudad desde el sur o retirarse gradualmente de Artyomovsk, con las consecuencias operativas que supone ese paso. _

Sea cual sea el desarrollo de los acontecimientos en los próximos días y semanas, los datos conocidos permiten afirmar que la batalla se ha convertido en una carnicería que ha dejado destruida la ciudad y ha causado grandes bajas a los ejércitos en lucha. Por parte de Ucrania, esas bajas han servido para defender un frente que ha logrado estancar durante meses, lo que ha protegido sus líneas de suministro y a ciudades como Slavyansk o Kramatorsk. Para Rusia, la captura de Artyomovsk es un paso indispensable a la hora de tratar de avanzar hacia la frontera de la RPD, una tarea que se ha complicado aún más tras la pérdida de Izium, al norte de Slavyansk, ciudad que debía ser clave para un ataque desde varios frentes hacia Kramatorsk-Slavyansk.

En un momento en el que escasean las buenas noticias en el frente, las fuentes rusas presentan la posible captura de Artyomovsk -que de ninguna manera parece inminente- comparándola con la toma de Popasnaya, que supuso un rápido avance en varias direcciones. Sin embargo, el estancamiento del frente debido a la batalla por Artyomovsk, por Soledar o Seversk, ha dado a Ucrania un preciado tiempo para reforzar las defensas de las zonas de Donbass aún bajo su control. Las imágenes que llegan desde el terreno y los recientes datos de víctimas entre las tropas ucranianas dejan claro que se ha logrado a costa de la destrucción prácticamente completa de la ciudad y de sacrificar a un elevado número de tropas.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es un tema curioso... como ya alguna vez he comentado, vivo en una aldea apartada en Galicia y suelo usar botas de agua, aquí son transcendentales dado el clima y la constante lluvia a la par que el suelo suele estar encharcado... pero el efecto que te describía es algo tremendo. Estas trabajando, con lo cual generas calor y fruto de ello sudas, con lo cual toda prenda dentro de esas botas se vuelve un charco, en el momento que paras a descansar un instante y si hay una temperatura mínima y el descanso es un poco amplio, simplemente esa humedad enfría de manera BESTIAL la parte interior de dichas botas y... aquí no hay temperaturas tan bajas como allí, pero de siempre los viejos decían que no se debía andar JAMAS con los pies humedos y con frío, eso era consecuentemente resfriados y probables muy malas consecuencias para la salud si duraba mucho tiempo.... las botas de goma fueron una solución para evitar el agua directa, pero a cambio generan humedad interna al no permitir la transpiración, con lo cual...
> 
> No imagino sinceramente lo complicado que debe ser en esencia en esos lugares superar este tipo de adversidades.... humedad, frío, barro y los seres humanos no nos llevamos muy bien y si lo has probado en esas condiciones o similares, pues... si te animas te invito a darte un garbeo por una zanja que estoy cabando, con el clima que ahora mismo tenemos, el agua, el frío y la zona dónde vivo donde se produce ese lodo fácilmente, es como RECREAR el escenario Ucraniano en mi aldeita, que por cierto casi tengo una trinchera hecha... jajajajaaaa... eso sí, yo paso de eso al calorcillo del hogar, no tengo que dormir ahí...



Las polainas son un elemento de seguridad indispensable para cualquier senderista, ya no digamos si has de caminar por la nieve, existe de varios tipos y para diferentes situaciones, normalmente o son para nieve o para dar estanqueidad contra la lluvia.

Cuando aprendí a esquiar las utilizaba debido a lo fácil que es que penetre nieve en la bota, luego cuando ya tuve un nivel bueno de esquí pase, incluso durante mucho tiempo estuve esquiando en tejanos que es lo menos adecuado para esquiar y bajaba negras con tejanos.

Las botas de goma para pescar solo las he utilizado ocasionalmente ya que son un engorro de tamaño pero útiles si te metes en el rio, para la pesca de trucha al latiguillo, normalmente utilizaba cebo o cucharilla que no hace falta meterte dentro del rio

Caña de pescar con látigo o latiguillo,






Aparte existen espráis que impermeabilizan la ropa o las botas y dejan transpirar, los he utilizado en algunas situaciones para impermeabilizar el anorak aunque con resultados pobres.


----------



## arriondas (30 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que cabrones los gallegos que solo iban al centro gallego ....   Y eso en Argentina, que hablaban igual ... Imagínate en Suiza o Alemania .... Que banda de hijosdeputa ...   A quien se le ocurre ... relacionarse con su paisanos ...



Tengo familia en Francia y en Suiza. Se integraron mejor que los ecuatorianos en España, por poner un ejemplo. No había tanta concentración.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> *En general en Europa la juventud es un estorbo social y económico que es suplido con remesas de emigrantes.*



Hay un grave problema con la FALTA DE VISIÓN GENERAL sobre la juventud actual, las remesas de inmigrantes y EL ENVEJECIMIENTO POBLACIONAL...

Sir, hoy en Europa por cada 10 trabajadores que se jubilan, inmigrantes aparte NO HAY MÁS DE 7 JÓVENES que entran al mercado laboral... el resultado de tan NEFASTO desempeño en dicho mercado es que escasea mano de obra de todo tipo, especialmente cualificada y ENCIMA cada día la capacidad de pago en el consumidor es menor, con lo cual hemos llegado a un extremo tan absurdo que hoy en día a un chaval le da lo mismo trabajar de repartidor, que de fontanero o mecánico... 

En Sanidad el efecto es TRAGICÓMICO y no va a tener ningún buen resultado... pero no es el único sector, si has ido últimamente a algún taller de reparaciones la cosa no está mejor, en construcción más o menos igual y en hostelería ni te cuento...

A los jóvenes les sobraría el trabajo hoy en día, pero no tienen SUFICIENTE CUALIFICACIÓN y los salarios para aprendices son tan extremadamente bajos que cualquier chaval trabajando de repartidor gana más, el PROBLEMA no es que el REPARTIDOR gane mucho, el PROBLEMON es que los PROFESIONALES CUALIFICADOS ganan una mierda, debido a una constante pérdida de poder adquisitivo desde hace más de 10 años y a eso súmale la inflación actual...

Resultado... NO HAY PROFESIONALES CUALIFICADOS en casi ningún sector, no hay suficiente gente joven para ocupar los sitios, pero NO SE LES PAGA acorde a su trabajo DADO que a los PROFESIONALES CUALIFICADOS apenas se les paga un poco más que ese salario miserable que les ofrecen...

Y los emigrantes que vienen pues no vienen cualifiados, que de estos alguno viene, pero es que en sus propios países de origen tienen, gracias a la burbuja inmobiliaria sobre todo, un MAYOR NIVEL DE VIDA, aún con salarios infinitamente más bajos; pongamos Madrid, donde con un salario de 2500 un chaval es pobre si quiere vivir sólo en un piso medio decente en un lugar a no demasiado de su trabajo... TERRIBLE...

A eso hay que sumar el aumento de gente mayor que demanda servicios de todo tipo en su atención especialmente, dado que tienen salarios bastante dignos y quieren mantener cierto nivel de vida...

Es una hecatombe sin paliativos, donde la gente no se HA ENTERADO DE NADA y vive a ESPALDAS de la pirámide poblacional y de las consecuencias nefastas de por un lado la burbuja inmobiliaria, que es en gran MEDIDA PERMITIDA para SOSTENER PLANES PRIVADOS DE PENSIONES y sus fondos ESTRACTORES para con ello evitar el estallido del TIMO PONZI que tienen montado... por eso no se mete mano a este problema que amenaza con llevar a la ruina a todo el entramado productivo EUROPEO (no sólo es en España)....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

Vaya, parece que el sueño de un mundial de futbol en Ucrania en 2030... ha durado menos de tres meses.
Ya han detenido por corrupción al presidente de la federación ucraniana de futbol      

Ukraine’s 2030 World Cup bid likely dead after country’s FA chief arrested


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hay de todo. Yo tengo amigos inmigrantes de diferentes nacionalidades, buena gente en general. También tengo vecinos inmigrantes, algunos son escandalosos, también los hay sucios, que dejan papeles tirados en las escaleras, o bajan la basura y si gotea no lo limpian. Otros que abren buzones ajenos y unos que rompen la cerradura de la puerta del patio para poder entrar, o incluso una vez el cristal. Son muchos y parece que no tienen llave del patio para todos. Piso patera.
> 
> Pero la cuestión no es esa. Es que españoles cada vez quedamos menos. Y es que encima, y lo podemos observar en naciones ya muy infiltradas por la inmigración, cada etnia tiene sus propios intereses y terminan aglutinándose social y políticamente. Consiguen sus propios representantes políticos y les votan a ellos, disolviendo el poder real de la masa, del pueblo, en numerosas facciones con intereses a menudo contrapuestos, lo que convierte a las naciones en sujetos sin poder real, fácil presa para las coacciones y sobornos de las corporaciones. Por eso se fomenta principalmente la inmigración.



_Usted me está describiendo la Historia de la Humanidad. Inmigración ha existido siempre. Si no seguiríamos en África subidos a los arboles. Y siempre el fuerte ha dominado al débil. 
Las Naciones evolucionan constantemente.

El libro “*La Avenida Dropsie* “ del dibujante Will Eisner que describe el tema en la evolución de un barrio de Nueva York. Si en vez de barrio imagina Nación es lo mismo._


----------



## Karma bueno (30 Nov 2022)

*“Cuando el suelo se congele, comenzará la ofensiva de Rusia en Ucrania”*






Mike Whitney.- *“Los ucranianos están en malas condiciones… No pasará mucho tiempo antes de que los ucranianos se queden sin comida. No pasará mucho tiempo antes de que se congelen… Han hecho todo lo que razonablemente podíamos esperar que hicieran. Es hora de negociar…. antes de que comience la ofensiva, porque una vez que comience, no habrá más discusión entre Moscú y Kiev hasta que haya terminado a satisfacción de los rusos. Coronel Douglas MacGregor, “War in Ukraine; Quiet Before the Storm”.*










"Cuando el suelo se congele, comenzará la ofensiva de Rusia en Ucrania"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tengo familia en Francia y en Suiza. Se integraron mejor que los ecuatorianos en España, por poner un ejemplo. No había tanta concentración.



_Tampoco les hemos ayudado mucho a integrarse. Somos los primeros que hemos creado los ghettos. ¿Donde dormian los inmigrantes que vieneron de los pueblos a Madrid (Y aquí puede incluir todas las grandes ciudades)? En la cuidades-dormitorio, que luego han evolucionado.
En el barrio en el que vivo ahora están perfectamente integrados. Creo, porque no llevan la bandera de su país de origen en la frente._


----------



## Mr. Pitifool (30 Nov 2022)

Hola, buenos días:
Lo primero, enhorabuena por el programa. Os leo todos los días, muy entretenido e interesante todo, pero hoy tengo una pregunta para los tertulianos 

He visto unas páginas atrás un mapa acerca de una pinza para rodear una ciudad que parece que es el infierno para ambos bandos. Y me ha llamado la atención el mapa en sí. Es decir, Bajmut, o como se escriba, parece algo fundamental para ambos ejércitos. Algo tipo, "el Ejército Rojo hará una pinza en Bajmutgrado para cercar al VI Ejército de Ucrania". Pero observo que esa ciudad es un poblacho de mierda de 70k habitantes, supongo que unos cuantos se habrán largado ya, y la "pinza" se reduce a unos cuantos rusos corriendo por campos de cultivo detrás de los tanques más avanzados del mundo (Armata, creo) separados entre sí por 10 km lineales, como mucho. Vale, pongamos que de este a oeste, la ciudad en medio, hay 20 kilómetros.

¿No parece raro que Rusia no muela a polvo cada cm de la ciudad con artillería? ¿Y sus aviones? ¿Y los 300 000 movilizados? ¿Las termobáricas? ¿Por qué simplemente el segundo mejor ejército del mundo, dotado con las últimas maravillas tecnológicas y más hombres con resistencia a la escarcha del planeta, no borra del mapa la ciudad o la conquista con una mano atada a la espalda? Y a otra cosa, que Kiev no se tomó en dos horas.

No me vengáis con "la población civil" porque ni hay, ni en una guerra importan una mierda los civiles. No me vengáis con que "no es una guerra", porque patatas. Ni con que "luchan contra toda la OTAN" porque sabéis que no es así, y además da lo mismo si Rusia tiene recursos inacabables, la mejor industria y economía del planeta, y hombres con pelotas incongelables. Que es un puto pueblo grande lleno de nazis comeniños, señores.

Es decir, lo veo todo tan absurdo... Si sacas al ejército es para usarlo, no para enseñarlo. Digo yo.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

Los mercenarios están bien.....si combaten de nuestro lado, en ese caso da igual las barbaridades que hagan, que son seres de luz. Pero si no luchan de nuestro lado, pueden pasar a designarse como nación terrorista extranjera. ¿Lo harán a partir de ahora en todos los conflictos en que nos meta EEUU con el pais/organizaciónes que estén en el lado contrario a EEUU? Es una buena forma de robar expropiar legalmente una gran cantidad de millones.

*EE UU considera designar al grupo Wagner como organización terrorista extranjera*
La Administración Biden está estudiando la posibilidad de designar al grupo Wagner, propiedad de un empresario ruso vinculado al presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, como una organización terrorista extranjera.

Por el momento, el Gobierno de Biden no ha tomado una decisión final sobre la designación, que permitiría emprender *acciones penales contra el grupo y sus miembros, así como perseguir sus activos*, informa Bloomberg. La Casa Blanca y el Departamento de Estado no han realizado declaraciones al respecto de estas noticias.

El Servicio de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania aseguró en octubre que más de 8.000 combatientes del grupo Wagner han estado participando en algún momento en la invasión.


----------



## Praktica (30 Nov 2022)

*Aviones de combate rusos y chinos han entrado en la llamada "zona de identificación de defensa aérea" de Corea del Sur, informó la agencia de noticias Yonhap, citando al Comité de Jefes de Estado Mayor de la República de Core*



https://topwar.ru/205961-boevye-samolety-vks-rf-i-vvs-noak-voshli-v-opoznavatelnuju-zonu-pvo-juzhnoj-korei.htmla


.
Hoy, 10:24 am.
tr dee

*Seúl ha acusado a los aviones de guerra rusos y chinos de entrar en la zona de identificación de defensa aérea de la República sin previo aviso. *Según los militares surcoreanos, se trataba de *dos bombarderos H-6 de la Fuerza Aérea del Ejército Popular de Liberación (PLA) y cuatro portamisiles estratégicos Tu-95 de la Fuerza Aérea rusa, escoltados por dos cazas polivalentes Su-35*. Los chinos han entrado tres veces en dicha zona. Sin embargo, el espacio aéreo surcoreano no fue violado.

Según el Comité de Jefes de Estado Mayor, dos bombarderos chinos H-6 entraron por primera vez en la zona surcoreana a 126 km al noroeste de la isla de Yo, permanecieron unos 25 minutos y se marcharon, pero volvieron a entrar al cabo de media hora al noreste de la ciudad de Pohang, saliendo al cabo de 23 minutos.
*
Las preocupaciones para Seúl no terminaron ahí, ya que unas cinco horas después, no sólo aparecieron aviones chinos en la zona, sino que también entraron aviones rusos a 200 km al noreste de la isla de Ulleungdo. Un par de bombarderos H-6, cuatro bombarderos estratégicos rusos Tu-95 y dos escoltas Su-35 permanecieron en la zona de identificación de la defensa aérea durante unos 18 minutos* y luego siguieron su camino. El mando de la Fuerza Aérea de Corea del Sur puso aviones de combate en el aire y se preparó para repeler un posible ataque aéreo.

*La Fuerza Aérea Rusa y la Fuerza Aérea del Ejército Popular de Liberación (PLA) habrían realizado otra patrulla conjunta en la zona del Mar de Japón. *Se espera que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso lo confirme pronto.

Por cierto, Rusia no reconoce la llamada zona de identificación de defensa aérea de Corea del Sur, porque esta zona no está contemplada en las normas internacionales y fue creada por el propio Seúl. Sin embargo, Corea del Sur persiste en acusar a Rusia y China de violar la zona con una persistencia envidiable y podría emitir una nota de protesta al respecto, como ya ha hecho antes.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

se definen bandos y zonas parece q la colaboración tras los vuelos de cargueros rusos a china se afianza. menos vacunas y covic 0.0 y mas alianza.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

*UE COLABORARÁ PARA JUZGAR A RUSIA Y CONGELAR FONDOS PARA RECONSTRUIR UCRANIA.* La Unión Europea colaborará con la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI) para establecer un tribunal especializado para juzgar los "horribles crímenes" de Rusia, al tiempo que se asegurará con sus socios de que pague por la "devastación" que ha causado en Ucrania *con los activos y fondos rusos congelados*. El anunció lo hizo este miércoles la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, en un mensaje en su cuenta oficial en Twitter, acompañado por un vídeo. "Rusia debe pagar por sus horribles crímenes", afirmó Von der Leyen. "Trabajaremos con la CPI y ayudaremos a establecer un tribunal especializado para juzgar los crímenes de Rusia", añadió.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *UE COLABORARÁ PARA JUZGAR A RUSIA Y CONGELAR FONDOS PARA RECONSTRUIR UCRANIA.* La Unión Europea colaborará con la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI) para establecer un tribunal especializado para juzgar los "horribles crímenes" de Rusia, al tiempo que se asegurará con sus socios de que pague por la "devastación" que ha causado en Ucrania *con los activos y fondos rusos congelados*. El anunció lo hizo este miércoles la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, en un mensaje en su cuenta oficial en Twitter, acompañado por un vídeo. "Rusia debe pagar por sus horribles crímenes", afirmó Von der Leyen. "Trabajaremos con la CPI y ayudaremos a establecer un tribunal especializado para juzgar los crímenes de Rusia", añadió.



Los rusos también harán lo mismo, piensan crear tribunales especiales para juzgar a ucranianos y tropas de la OTAN capturados como criminales de guerra…


----------



## Salamandra (30 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, drenar recursos de los jóvenes (el principal recurso de robo es los alquileres) para que los mayores dispongan de recursos para no empeorar sus vidas, son mayoría en la población y son la columna vertebral que nombra gobiernos con su voto.



Y de paso, expulsados por los suyos, y con un inglés comprendido, salen del país listos para ser utilizados para mayor gloria de las empresas de la globalización. La facilidad hasta ahora de vuelos baratos hace el resto, ya no se va uno con la sensación de que es para siempre y no es un mundo en el que no se va a entender con nadie.

Ya no se escapan sólo cuatro de las clases preparadas de los países, gracias a la falta de empresas en sus países y desaparición de la sensación de fracaso tanto personal como del país emigran sin problemas y sin mirar atrás.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las polainas son un elemento de seguridad indispensable para cualquier senderista, ya no digamos si has de caminar por la nieve, existe de varios tipos y para diferentes situaciones, normalmente o son para nieve o para dar estanqueidad contra la lluvia.
> 
> Cuando aprendí a esquiar las utilizaba debido a lo fácil que es que penetre nieve en la bota, luego cuando ya tuve un nivel bueno de esquí pase, incluso durante mucho tiempo estuve esquiando en tejanos que es lo menos adecuado para esquiar y bajaba negras con tejanos.
> 
> ...



jajajaaaa... Alvin... aaaaaaahhhhhhhh qué suerte habeis tenido mamonazos con este tema de la humedad... aquí este es un tema realmente bestial y que además en la aldea donde vivo es todavía más bestial, tenemos un riachuelo a no más de 100 metros de casa y el efecto es surrealista... 

Hay dos tipos de humedad a considerar y no van de la mano, pero es importante considerarlas ampliamente... una la exterior, de la que las botas te aislan (con ropas de agua, por encima de ellas casi son herméticas), y las polainas imagino lo intentan; luego está la humedad interior, la que generas al inyectar calor con el esfuerzo o el movimiento y QUE si has introducido ropa algo húmeda convierte el asunto en una especie de sauna, lo que provoca IRREMEDIABLEMENTE que la humedad inyectada por tu piel DENTRO de la goma inunde las prendas...

Se cuenta que en la construcción del canal de Panamá caían todos los trabajadores como moscas, víctimas de la humedad y el calor que generaba constantes enfermedades... decidieron contratar a un grupo de gallegos que llevaban un tiempo trabajando en Cuba, estos apenas tenían problemas con esas enfermedades habituados como estaban a la humedad ambiental alta, no tanto al calor, pero con este parecían poder...

Agua, frío, barro son síntomas muy preocupantes, específicamente el barro suele ser síntoma de humedad alta y... con ese factor el frío ya no tiene las mismas carácterísticas... por poner un caso, yo en Cordoba con cero grados me abrigo con suficiente ropa y acabo sientiendo un cierto grado de bienestar, dentro de lo posible, aún cuando no esté haciendo gran cosa... aquí en la aldeita en la que vivo, con 12 grados he estado trabajando, cubierto de ropa y aterido de frío... la humedad se convierte en un problemón que permite la transfencia de temperatura de forma demasiado eficiente y convirtiendo el ambiente en TREMENDAMENTE HOSTIL independientemente de casi lo que te pongas...

No quiero imaginar lo que es sobrevivir en un abiente humedo tan hostil como el que se suele describir de Ucrania y se asemeja mucho a donde vivo en cierto grado... hay unas fotos del Rambo Gallego capturado hace unos meses, es algo surrealista el verle, y eso que su captura se produjo en verano y no ha sido un año muy frío o humedo, pero... es que castiga de modo bestial este tipo de ambientes... estas últimas semanas tenemos agua, frío, viento, altísima humedad; es casi INHUMANO vivir en esas condiciones para un ser humano que no esté MUY PERO QUE MUY habituado a soportarlo y HOY EN DIA no creo que nadie esté en esas circunstancias...

En fin, era a la par curiosidad e imaginación al pensar cómo DEMONIOS pueden sobrevivir en escenarios tan complicados los seres humanos... es inaudito...


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

*Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona de la SMO durante la noche del 29 al 30 de noviembre de 2022*

▪ Formaciones ucranianas atacaron durante la noche una instalación de suministro de energía en el distrito de Suzhansk de la región de Kursk.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Vorozhba, Manukhovka y Prokhody, región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Kupyansk, Ogurtsovo y Ambarnoye.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas realizaron ataques contra las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Stelmakhivka, Makiivka y Tabayivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron las concentraciones de municiones y equipos del enemigo en Bakhmut, Soledar y Yakovlevka.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones de las AFU en Avdiyivka, Krasnohorivka y Nevelske.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales e instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Makiivka y Amvrosiyivka con artillería de cañón y cohetes.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra objetivos en Ugledar, Prechistovka y Zolotaya Balka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones de unidades ucranianas en Malyi Shcherbaki, Olhivske y Novoandreyevka.

Durante la noche, las tropas rusas atacaron una estación de distribución de gas en la región de Zaporizhzhya y se produjo un incendio en las instalaciones.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó puntos de tiro de las AFU en Nikopol y en la comuna de Marganets.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos enemigos en Kherson y Kizomys.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 29 de noviembre de 2022*

Las zonas fronterizas rusas:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas dispararon morteros contra los pueblos fronterizos de Lomakovka y Maritsa en la región de Bryansk. Ambos pueblos quedaron sin energía y un jubilado resultó herido.

▪ El enemigo también atacó instalaciones civiles en el distrito de Tetkino y Suzhansk de la región de Kursk, dejando parte del municipio sin suministro eléctrico.

▪ En la región de Belgorod, las AFU bombardearon Shebekino, Murom y Novaya Tavolzhanka, sin causar víctimas.

Dirección de Starobel:

▪ En la zona de Kupyan, el enemigo intentó atacar en las inmediaciones de Ivanovka, pero se vio obligado a retirarse tras recibir un intenso fuego de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ En el sector de Liman, las formaciones ucranianas intentaron reanudar una ofensiva en dirección a Krasnopopovka, pero también fracasaron.

Slavyanskoye dirección:

▪ Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas han llevado a cabo varios ataques contra objetivos de las AFU en Sloviansk y Kramatorsk.

Soldar la dirección:

▪ Al sur de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las unidades de la PMC de Vagner y las unidades de la NM del DNR fueron capaces de aumentar la ofensiva, tomando Kurdyumovka y alcanzando el canal Seversky Donets-Donbass.

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut, el enemigo refuerza las posiciones cerca de Kleshcheyevka en las afueras del sur de Bakhmut.

Para evitar el colapso de las defensas, el enemigo mueve unidades adicionales a la zona.

▪ En el sector de Lisichansk se están produciendo combates en los alrededores de Belogorovka. El mando de las AFU envió una compañía de 81 OAEMB a Serebryanka.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ El ejército ucraniano volvió a bombardear Svatovo, una mujer murió y los edificios residenciales sufrieron daños.

Donetsk dirección:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas continuaron los ataques contra las ciudades de la aglomeración de Donetsk: fueron alcanzadas Donetsk, Horlivka, Yasinovataya, Zaitsevo, Kashtanovo, Kvashino y Panteleimonovka.

Dnepropetrovsk región:

▪Las tropas rusas han atacado objetivos en Nikopol, la comuna de Marganetska y Malomikhailovka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

Von der Hitler acaba de asegurar que hay más de 100.000 soldados nazis muertos.
Por aquí pensábamos que llevaban unos 150.000, pero me da que hay ya casi 200.000 ucros muertos tras este anuncio.

Probablemente muchos de los 300.000 desaparecidos, empiezan ahora a aparecer...muertos


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

El ex presidente chino Jian Zemin ha muerto. Dirigió China de 1993 a 2003.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Incendio en un depósito de petróleo en la región de Bryansk: el fuego ha sido contenido en una superficie de 4.000 metros cuadrados

El incendio en el distrito de Surazh se inició tras el lanzamiento de una munición en un depósito de gasóleo desde un dron.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados Punisher, que pueden estar equipados con hasta 3 municiones, han aparecido recientemente en Ucrania.

Esta noche un "cierto" vehículo aéreo no tripulado ha lanzado "algún tipo de carga" en la región de Bryansk.

A ciencia cierta, no sé qué vehículos aéreos no tripulados y qué municiones, pero si se observan las desviaciones anteriores, se pueden distinguir los siguientes vehículos aéreos no tripulados
-Mugin-5 PRO saboteó la refinería de Rostov (en mi opinión);
- PD-1/PD-2;
- y este nuevo UAV;

Copter y Vogi, así como Revolver 860 están excluidos, debido a que no tendrán suficiente tiempo de vuelo, incluso en una dirección









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajaaaa... Alvin... aaaaaaahhhhhhhh qué suerte habeis tenido mamonazos con este tema de la humedad... aquí este es un tema realmente bestial y que además en la aldea donde vivo es todavía más bestial, tenemos un riachuelo a no más de 100 metros de casa y el efecto es surrealista...
> 
> Hay dos tipos de humedad a considerar y no van de la mano, pero es importante considerarlas ampliamente... una la exterior, de la que las botas te aislan (con ropas de agua, por encima de ellas casi son herméticas), y las polainas imagino lo intentan; luego está la humedad interior, la que generas al inyectar calor con el esfuerzo o el movimiento y QUE si has introducido ropa algo húmeda convierte el asunto en una especie de sauna, lo que provoca IRREMEDIABLEMENTE que la humedad inyectada por tu piel DENTRO de la goma inunde las prendas...
> 
> ...



Vivo a unos 100 metros del mar, me vas a contar que es humedad


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

El alcalde de Horlivka, Prikhodko, dijo que la limpieza de Kurdyumivka había concluido. Estamos esperando que se desarrollen operaciones cerca del canal Severskyy Donets-Donbass en dirección a Kleshcheyevka y Chasov Yar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Mientras tanto, el jefe de la DNR, Pushylin, afirma que la limpieza de Kurdyumivka sigue en marcha.

Además de Kurdyumivka, el mapa muestra Zelenopolye, el canal Severskyi Donets-Donbass (que es esencialmente una barrera natural) y los fosos al este de Kurdyumivka, en los que se basaba la defensa de las AFU.
La principal línea de defensa de las AFU se está construyendo ahora al sureste de Chasov Yar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Von der Hitler acaba de asegurar que hay más de 100.000 soldados nazis muertos.
> Por aquí pensábamos que llevaban unos 150.000, pero me da que hay ya casi 200.000 ucros muertos tras este anuncio.
> 
> Probablemente muchos de los 300.000 desaparecidos, empiezan ahora a aparecer...muertos



Es cierto que el loco del Zelensky quiere meter a la gente en tiendas de campaña con "generadores" pata "aguantar " Los cortes de energía ???

Cada día se parecen más a los Nazis auténticos, fanáticos luchando contra enemigos que no podían derrotar hasta la destrucción total del pais

Me pongo malo solo de pensarlo


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Que cabrones los gallegos que solo iban al centro gallego ....   Y eso en Argentina, que hablaban igual que los nativos ... Imagínate en Suiza o Alemania .... Que banda de hijosdeputa!!! ... A quien se le ocurre!!! ... relacionarse con su paisanos!!! ...  Los suizos tenían que estar hasta los cojones de ellos ....



No, estás confundiendo las situaciones... los gallegos podemos ir a cualquier lado y en todos ellos vamos a ser AMPLIAMENTE reconocidos... los CHINOS no... cuestión de IDIOSINCRASIA...

Los gallegos no nos interrelacionamos por un mero efecto de confraternización, lo hacemos por cordura y sentido común... el gallego es un IRREDENTO liberal, QUE CONSIDERA su casa, su terreno, sus propiedades: SU REPUBLICA ( el lema del IKea es muy probable que lo hubiese inventado un gallego)...

PERO... pero... pero... el gallego SABE que igualmente que considera sus propiedades COMO SU REPUBLICA, el vecino siente lo mismo y por tanto debe respetarlas o de no ser así pueden suceder auténticas barbaridades... AQUÍ ESTA LO IMPORTANTE...

Un gallego cuando va a Alemania se junta con los suyos para disfrutar de su propia idiosincrasia, PERO una vez sale del centro gallego ES EXTREMADEMENTE RESPETUOSO con el lugar en el que está y entre ese RESPETO está el comportarse como se espera del LOCAL y EN NINGUN caso SALTARSE las normás que imponen esos locales... en su casa y en el centro gallego recuperará sus usos y costumbres de modo TEMPORAL Y EN MODO LOCAL, pero fuera de ese ESCENARIO se comportará y adoptará los usos y costumbres locales...

Los chinos en cierto modo podrían asemejarse, PERO... PERO... PERO... es que la mayoría etnias o nacionalidades tienen UNA MUY MALA COSTUMBRE:

- CONSTITUIRSE EN COMUNIDADES, donde sus costumbres y usos son convertidos en los habituales y... ESO ES INACEPTABLE... ningún gallego haría tal cosa, entre otras porque no somos de constituir comunidades; SABEMOS DE MANERA NATURAL que eso es saltarse la REPUBLICA DE LA CASA donde estemos y eso no va con nosotros mayormente...


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los satélites comerciales que transmiten información a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se convertirán en objetivos del ejército ruso.*
> Hoy, 10:37
> 
> 
> no se podía de saber



Espero sentado a que tiren el primero.


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Hoy queremos mostrar documentos que demuestran que las cosas están muy mal en Ucrania con respecto al almacenamiento de materiales radiactivos. Los estadounidenses ya eran conscientes de este problema hace unos años y estaban muy preocupados por el problema del contrabando de residuos nucleares y químicos.









Документы по радиоактивным отходам в Украине







telegra.ph





Ahora nuestro gabinete intenta resolver apresuradamente el problema de una inminente catástrofe ecológica. El dinero destinado al almacenamiento y la eliminación de los residuos nucleares ha sido hábilmente robado por nuestros funcionarios.

En 2019 no hubo financiación para el programa de seguridad radiactiva, en 2020 se recortó el presupuesto debido a la covida y en 2021 se recortó el programa por completo.
Durante ese período, la empresa estatal Baryor (región de Dnipropetrovsk) sólo pudo realizar un trabajo mínimo de vigilancia de las condiciones de radiación y control técnico de la contaminación radiactiva a cargo de la Comisión Europea.

En la actualidad, en el balance de Barrier hay 7 fosas de residuos, 2 almacenes de grúas, 13 edificios contaminados, estructuras y emplazamientos de la antigua planta en los que se registra una potencia de radiación gamma de 6000 a 40000 mcr/h (mientras que la norma permitida para una sala es de 50 mcr/h).

Incluso nuestros funcionarios admiten que en caso de destrucción tecnogénica habrá una catástrofe para los habitantes de la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Contaminación de las aguas subterráneas, que pueden transportar sustancias radiactivas y químicas a través de las conexiones hidráulicas con la ciudad de Dnipro. La contaminación de las tierras agrícolas y los bosques se producirá debido a la lluvia de polvo radiactivo procedente de los vertederos de residuos. Y la región de Dnipropetrovsk se convertirá en un desierto sin vida.

Nuestros codiciosos políticos lo sabían perfectamente. Y ahora están pensando en cómo utilizarlo para joder a los rusos, y para desviar más dinero de los socios extranjeros. Y pensaron que no nos íbamos a enterar.

¡Somos Beregini! Lo sabemos todo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## coscorron (30 Nov 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Si lo he entendido bien propones que las personas mayores se mueran para que tu y toda la chavalada podáis ir de fiesta. Ya veras como esa idea no te hace tanta gracia cuando esas personas mayores sea tus padres, abuelos o tu mismo.



Te crees el único en el mundo con padres o abuelos??? Tengo padres y tios ya de más de ochenta y alguno de más de noventa y sigo diciendo que si el COVID era peligroso para ellos las medidas deberían haberse aplicado a ellos nada más. No se trata solo de irse de fiesta , que aunque tú no lo veas socializar es algo importante en la vida, sino que sino recuerdo mal la economía cayó un 20%, el déficit 10 % o más y la deuda en más de treinta puntos... Y todo eso para no conseguir nada puesto que siguen muriendo viejos de COVID. Pero tú eres muy bueno y yo un psicópata.


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tengo familia en Francia y en Suiza. Se integraron mejor que los ecuatorianos en España, por poner un ejemplo. No había tanta concentración.



Los ecuatorianos pocos líos dan, y tampoco es que no se integren. Obviamente son de clase social baja y se concentran en barrios malos, pero eso es una problema diferente.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Von der Hitler acaba de asegurar que hay más de 100.000 soldados nazis muertos.
> Por aquí pensábamos que llevaban unos 150.000, pero me da que hay ya casi 200.000 ucros muertos tras este anuncio.
> 
> Probablemente muchos de los 300.000 desaparecidos, empiezan ahora a aparecer...muertos



Supongo que lo habrá dicho descojonándose mientras miraba la nómina que le acaba de entrar.


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Las pérdidas del ejército ucraniano superan los 100.000 combatientes - Comisión Europea

Los daños sufridos por Ucrania se elevan a 600.000 millones de euros, según la responsable de la CE, Ursula von der Leyen









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vivo a unos 100 metros del mar, me vas a contar que es humedad



jajajajaaaa... vamos si te lo voy a contar... jajajajajajaaa... te invito y... jajajajajaaaa... mi mujer que vivía en Castellon se trajo calzado cuando se vino a vivir a Galicia conmigo... ni te imaginas el efecto de LA HUMEDAD de verdad en el calzado, aún viniendo de Castellon al ladito mismo del mar...

Y hasta no hace mucho yo vivía al ladito mismo del mar, tan al lado que tengo la playa a 3 minutos, pero... ahí hay humedad gallega a lo bestia, pero es que en la aldea a la que me he venido lo anterior ya no tiene nada que ver, esto es como otro mundo...

Ya te digo que teneis suerte e inmensa... ni te lo quieras imaginar.... y sí, mi mujer tampoco se creía que la humedad en Castellón era un juego de niños con respeto a esto... hay que vivirlo y padecerlo...


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las pérdidas del ejército ucraniano superan los 100.000 combatientes - Comisión Europea
> 
> Los daños sufridos por Ucrania se elevan a 600.000 millones de euros, según la responsable de la CE, Ursula von der Leyen
> 
> ...



Ninguna de esas pérdidas ha afectado a Von Der Nazi. Kein Problem, puede seguir la carnicería.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Tampoco les hemos ayudado mucho a integrarse. Somos los primeros que hemos creado los ghettos. ¿Donde dormian los inmigrantes que vieneron de los pueblos a Madrid (Y aquí puede incluir todas las grandes ciudades)? En la cuidades-dormitorio, que luego han evolucionado.
> En el barrio en el que vivo ahora están perfectamente integrados. Creo, porque no llevan la bandera de su país de origen en la frente._



Hombre esto iria en otro hilo. Pero ¿No se ha ayudado a los inmigrantes a integrarse? Seamos serios. Hay asociaciones en casi cada barrio de apoyo al inmigrante, pero normalmente en cuanto esos inmigrantes (especialmente si son musulmanes o africanos) alcanzan un número, crean una expresamente para defender solo a los inmigrantes de su nacionalidad, porque el interés en integrarse incluso con otros inmigrantes de otras nacionalidades es nulo. Ayudas sociales las que quieras, yo tenía unos vecinos sudamericanos que hablaban a voz en grito cachondeandose de recibir el paro (pese a estar trabajando en la obra) o que incluso pedían ayudas sociales de una persona para que viniese a cuidar al crio, pese a que eran seis personas en casa y varias trabajaban solo algunas horas al día. Te aseguro que ayudas e información sobre como solicitarlas tienen de sobra. Hay asociaciones en casi cada barrio para ayudarlos a integrarse en esos barrios, si quieres hacerlo (en barrios multiculturales muchas veces llegan a haber varias, la del ayuntamiento, más la que crean ellos solo para los inmigrantes de su país)

Como el caso comentado antes por Loignorito, eran alquilados, se ve que tampoco tenían llaves para todos y no querían molestarse en hacer copias. Rompieron varias veces la puerta del portal, su buzón lo tenían literalmente colgando porque lo abrian y cerraban a golpes sin llave. Cuando destrozaron la puerta que se caia....se quedaron con el de correos. Fiestas y borracheras con música a todo volumen varias noches a la semana hasta las tantas, muchas veces hasta las 7 de la mañana. Y no era la excepción, si no la norma (que lo estuve hablando con un policia) Al formar guettos permite ciertas cosas, porque normalmente la propia policia deja de patrullar esos barrios. Barrio obrero que pasó a ser multicultural, se degradó y las viviendas pasaron a perder valor. La policia ya solo venia si llamabas por un aviso, no en patrulla. Cada vez que venía y llamaban a su puerta por tener la música nivel discoteca, decían a la policia (solo llama a su puerta si ven que el aviso es real) que todo era culpa de que todos los Españoles del edificio eran racistas y les tenían mania y que ellos estaban durmiendo (Curioso, porque para salir a beber que volvian a las dos de la mañana para seguir liandola en casa, les sobraba el dinero o incluso para tener cuatro coches siendo seis personas) No se integran porque no tienen interés en hacerlo, al contrario, forman sus ghettos comprando en las zonas baratas (cuando hay más zonas) porque tienen algún conocido o familiar en ellas, fomentandose el efecto llamada y que la gente de esas zonas de toda la vida terminen abandonandolas. Zonas donde la gente quiere ir a usar el parque como toda la vida y se encuentra este o el solar de al lado lleno de gente de la misma nacionalidad (en caso de sudamericanos bebiendo y jugando al volley, es irónico lo que les gusta ese deporte) y no se te ocurra intentar usarlo tu. Barrio donde antes era tranquilo y que ahora hay asociaciones que han fomentado que se llegase a esa situación de guetto, que dicen que la inmigración no es el problema (hasta que lo fué mayoritaria no había ningún problema) y hacen manifestaciones para pedir ayuda todas las semanas....te podría enseñar fotos, en ellas siempre se reunen los cuatro Españoles que quedan en el barrio, inmigrantes ninguno (nulo interés en integrarse ni para pedir ayuda al ayuntamiento) Yo conozco a gente mayor, que ha vivido toda su vida allí y que ahora tienen miedo hasta de salir a comprar solas.

Suciedad, hay una gran cantidad de pisos con ocupas, bandas de un par de etnias disputandose el negocio que han montado de droga, este mes dos incendios en una finca (y eso que el ayuntamiento vino a limpiar) porque tiran basura, peleas constantes con palos etc etc ¿La culpa es de la sociedad Española? Mirate cualquier ciudad de Europa y verás como forman guettos, la culpa no es siempre de que los paises que los acogen, cuando es una constante que no quieren integrarse...seamos serios.

Evidentemente siempre hablando de clase baja. Personas con más recursos y más educación si se integran más y no forman guettos. Primer y último post mio al respecto, por no desviar el hilo, pero es que me ha chocado leer que la culpa es de que los ciudadanos de los paises a los que van son los que no hacen suficiente por ellos para integrarlos.


----------



## EUROPIA (30 Nov 2022)

Actualización sobre las fronteras de -:
En la última semana, más de 222 400 ciudadanos entraron en la UE
Más de 207 500 ucranianos abandonaron la UE en el mismo período
En total, casi 11,7 millones nacionales entraron en la UE y más de 8,9 millones se fueron a Ucrania desde que comenzó la guerra


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Pronósticos decepcionantes de Estados Unidos: "La guerra en Ucrania puede prolongarse durante años y es poco probable que Kiev obtenga una victoria completa en ella".

Así lo informó la revista estadounidense Foreign Policy, que publicó un artículo del profesor de la Universidad de Harvard Steven Walt. En la publicación se refiere a algunos funcionarios de Estados Unidos.
Stephen Walt pregunta: "¿Y si la guerra termina realmente en un compromiso desordenado y frustrante en lugar del final feliz de Hollywood que la mayoría del mundo desearía ver? A pesar de los progresos realizados por Ucrania en los últimos meses, este resultado insatisfactorio puede seguir siendo el más probable. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

La nazi Von der Leyen reconoce que más de 100.000 soldados ukros han muerto o sea mínimo real serán 150.000.


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en la dirección de Donbas y Limansk - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪El ejército ruso sigue concentrando sus principales esfuerzos ofensivos en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdeevka.
▪ Las tropas rusas han avanzado en las zonas de Stelmakhivka y Bilohovka en la LNR, Bakhmutskoye, Pervomayskoye, Nevelskoye y Marinka en la DNR.
▪ Las tropas rusas participan en operaciones defensivas en Zaporizhzhya y Kupyansk.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron dos ataques con misiles, 47 ataques aéreos y 35 bombardeos con MLRS.
▪ La amenaza de ataques con misiles contra las instalaciones del sistema energético y las infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania se mantiene.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, estás confundiendo las situaciones... los gallegos podemos ir a cualquier lado y en todos ellos vamos a ser AMPLIAMENTE reconocidos... los CHINOS no... cuestión de IDIOSINCRASIA...
> 
> Los gallegos no nos interrelacionamos por un mero efecto de confraternización, lo hacemos por cordura y sentido común... el gallego es un IRREDENTO liberal, QUE CONSIDERA su casa, su terreno, sus propiedades: SU REPUBLICA ( el lema del IKea es muy probable que lo hubiese inventado un gallego)...
> 
> ...



Lo mismo se puede decir de los asturianos. Tenemos la señardá (es lo mismo que la morriña de los gallegos), pero en la medida de lo posible nos integramos en el país donde estamos. En general los españoles somos gente que se adapta más o menos bien. Eso es algo que otros grupos no hacen, en su lugar forman ghettos donde se autosegregan. Influye también el rechazo por parte de la población local (tema que daría para hilo propio) pero ese es el estado de las cosas.


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

☦ La guerra contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa en Ucrania se calienta con renovado vigor

El SBU está llevando a cabo registros en el convento de San Cirilo y Metodio (!) cerca de Mukachevo. Los agentes de la Gestapo están inspeccionando los locales del monasterio para "verificar los datos sobre la intención de utilizar la diócesis como foco de paz ruso". Una prueba más de que los militantes sectarios y disidentes han tomado el poder en Ucrania. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Nov 2022)

Un bombardero estratégico de largo alcance Tu-22M3 regresó al servicio activo a continuación de los trabajos de mantenimiento en la empresa Rostec.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277226
> 
> 
> Un bombardero estratégico de largo alcance Tu-22M3 regresó al servicio activo a continuación de los trabajos de mantenimiento en la empresa Rostec.
> ...



¿A qué altura operan estos chismes?.


----------



## frangelico (30 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿A qué altura operan estos chismes?.



45000 pies más o menos.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo mismo se puede decir de los asturianos. Tenemos la señardá (es lo mismo que la morriña de los gallegos), pero en la medida de lo posible nos integramos en el país donde estamos. En general los españoles somos gente que se adapta más o menos bien. Eso es algo que otros grupos no hacen, en su lugar forman ghettos donde se autosegregan. Influye también el rechazo por parte de la población local (tema que daría para hilo propio) pero ese es el estado de las cosas.



No es tanto cuestión de morriña... los asturianos sois casi parientes, pero el tema de la propiedad no teneis una visión tan EXTREMA y LIBERAL a ultranza como un gallego, en eso tenemos cierto grado de diferencias...

Los gallegos en este punto COMEMOS muy aparte... en lo bueno, que lo tiene y en lo malo que también lo tiene... aquí algún animal ha movido una piedra que señala los límites de una finca como mucho 5 cm y eso tras una fuerte desavenencia entre vecinos no ha sido la primera vez que ha provocado muertes y NO creas que es un caso poco habitual, hoy ya menos, pero...

Los andaluces por ejemplo ya son de constituir comunidades si pueden... 

Los GALLEGOS jamás constituiremos COMUNIDADES, somos irredentos LIBERALES en nuestros usos y costumbres a un nivel exagerado... luego podemos colaborar y ayudar o constituir agrupaciones: PERO CADA UNO EN SU CASA Y SIN QUE NADIE SE META Y TÚ EN LA DE NADIE...

Es idiosicransia propia y muy exacerbada...

En la actualidad algo se ha mejorado, pero no tanto como podría pensarse...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Ya que se discute de religión y del COVID, abramos también de paso un debate sobre marxismo. La toma del poder por la clase trabajadora para gestionar las fuerzas productivas implicaría que ya no se produciría según lo que demandara el mercado, sino en función de las verdaderas necesidades de la sociedad mediante planificación. Ahora bien: la planificación no tiene por qué ser necesariamente centralizada. ¿No sería más eficiente, y de paso más libre como adora el populacho, que la planificación fuera descentralizada? Es decir, que las decisiones de planificación para gestionar los recursos locales se tomaran a nivel local y de forma participativa.



Respondo a su ingenuidad con un pasaje bíblico: el Populacho siempre elige a Barrabás.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿A qué altura operan estos chismes?.



13000 metros…








Ту-22 — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mabuse (30 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El aumento del consumo de municiones, sus pérdidas y daños, irritan a la OTAN desde la primavera.*
> _*Debido a la creciente escasez de municiones en los países donantes de Kiev, este problema se ha agravado.
> Occidente se ve obligado a recurrir a planes, que van desde la compra de proyectiles en Corea del Sur
> y Taiwán, hasta la compra de munición de tipo soviético en todo el mundo.
> ...



Esa historia me la conozco, primero mandaron asesores, luego, como la cosa no iba como esperaban, mandaron senadores a evaluar la posibilidad de enviar tropas, luego tropas, y luego hicieron películas donde gnaban la guerra que acababan de perder.


----------



## aurariola (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay un grave problema con la FALTA DE VISIÓN GENERAL sobre la juventud actual, las remesas de inmigrantes y EL ENVEJECIMIENTO POBLACIONAL...
> 
> Sir, hoy en Europa por cada 10 trabajadores que se jubilan, inmigrantes aparte NO HAY MÁS DE 7 JÓVENES que entran al mercado laboral... el resultado de tan NEFASTO desempeño en dicho mercado es que escasea mano de obra de todo tipo, especialmente cualificada y ENCIMA cada día la capacidad de pago en el consumidor es menor, con lo cual hemos llegado a un extremo tan absurdo que hoy en día a un chaval le da lo mismo trabajar de repartidor, que de fontanero o mecánico...
> 
> ...



Ese es el gran problema de futuro..... y donde estan las soluciones de nuestros politicos? las politicas de natalidad? , alguien cree que sin juventud habra en 30 años pensiones, estado del bienestar, sanidad gratuita?.....estamos asistiendo a la eutanasia de paises enteros (nosotros)y no no enteramos, lo mismo que el abuelete moribundo que encamado en el hospital es sedado sin saber que le esta pasando. Y no, la inmigracion no es solucion, es mas bien la aparicion de los carroñeros que se van a dar su ultimo festin....... mis hijos por desgracia no viviran mejor que yo


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los satélites comerciales que transmiten información a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se convertirán en objetivos del ejército ruso.*
> Hoy, 10:37
> 
> 
> no se podía de saber



Los van a derribar con rayos láser de la muerte?


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Según Andrei Marochko, oficial de la milicia popular de la LPR, recientemente ha habido un aumento en el número de mercenarios en las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.



Esta guerra es basicamente una guerra de mercenarios y de gobiernos golpistas instaurados por los anglosionistas, a base de fajos de billetes, Putin tendra que animar a las *"compañias militares privadas rusas"*, a incrementar sus efectivos, yo personalmente haria campaña de contratacion en los antiguos paises que formaban la URSS y en las prisiones, si hablan ruso, estan en forma y quieren ganar la libertad o mucha pasta, a jugar !!!. 




PD- Nuestro vecino y enemigo tradicional, Francia, siempre fue un pais agricola muy poblado, desde la antiguedad y pese a ello, contrataba mercenarios en cantidad y lo sigue haciendo, Legion Etrangere.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> Ese es el gran problema de futuro..... y donde estan las soluciones de nuestros politicos? las politicas de natalidad? , alguien cree que sin juventud habra en 30 años pensiones, estado del bienestar, sanidad gratuita?.....estamos asistiendo a la eutanasia de paises enteros (nosotros)y no no enteramos, lo mismo que el abuelete moribundo que encamado en el hospital es sedado sin saber que le esta pasando. Y no, la inmigracion no es solucion, es mas bien la aparicion de los carroñeros que se van a dar su ultimo festin....... mis hijos por desgracia no viviran mejor que yo



El único interes de la oligarquia, tanto local como foranea y de sus respectivos testaferros, el PP y el PSOE, es que sus patrocinadores gocen de altas tasas de ganancia, y en un pais donde la única materia prima es la mano de obra barata, pues actuan en consecuencia. ¿que ellos supone que a consecuencia de salarios de mierda la gente no tenga descencencia? no les importa, "después de mí, el diluvio".


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Tampoco les hemos ayudado mucho a integrarse. Somos los primeros que hemos creado los ghettos. ¿Donde dormian los inmigrantes que vieneron de los pueblos a Madrid (Y aquí puede incluir todas las grandes ciudades)? En la cuidades-dormitorio, que luego han evolucionado.
> En el barrio en el que vivo ahora están perfectamente integrados. Creo, porque no llevan la bandera de su país de origen en la frente._



Volvemos a cometer ERRORES propios de la autoceguera o autoflagelación propia de nuestra cultura cristiana...

Los ghettos no son productos creados, son respuestas a NIVELES DE RENTA específicos... la gente busca lugares dónde pueda pagar un techo, los encuentra, pero al ubicarse diversas personas con esos niveles de renta específicos estos barrios empiezan a tener ese nivel de renta básico como el usual, por diversos factores... y da igual que hablemos de barrios ricos, que de barrios pobres...

En el barrio pobre sin embargo y para dar respuesta a ese bajo nivel de renta se establecen lo que podríamos denominar REDES DE AUTOAYUDA, esas redes tienden a portarse como las redes familiares (yo quedo con tu hijo, tu haces hoy la comida, yo te ayudo en la mudanza, tú pones el coche, etc), que son formas de compartir gastos y mejorar a través de tracciones propias la gestión de la renta... esas redes de autoayuda se posicionan siempre mejor entre gentes que tienen usos y costumbres similares y SIEMPRE que haya suficiente cantidad de similares pues acaban creando COMUNIDADES... quíen se cae en uno de esos barrios acaba con muy pocas posibilidades de salir de él, ya que esa red de autoayuda es también la red que posibilita empleos y por tanto acaban en los mismos empleos y con los mismos niveles de renta... los hijos de esas personas acaban con mayor nivel de fracaso escolar y se sabe que son los que menos opciones acaban teniendo, aquí y en EE.UU. o Rusia o Suecia, lo mismo da... y de ahí esos jóvenes acaban encontrando acomodo en redes IGUALMENTE de autoprotección al estilo familiar, sólo que esta vez en plan laboral-empresarial y normalmente delincuentil, a eso se suma el efecto de DESAFECCIÓN propio de quíen no se encuentra integrado DADO QUE HA VIVIDO en una COMUNIDAD que no tenía usos y costumbres típicas del lugar EN EL QUE ESTÁ HABITANDO y tampoco tiene los usos completos del lugar del que procede...

El problema al masificar la inmigración es este... el de las redes de autoayuda como forma de protección y las consecuentes COMUNIDADES que surgen de él...

Algunos lo hemos dicho por activa y pasiva desde hace más de 10 años... los sudamericanos acabarán constituyendo MARAS... los musulmanes NO, DADO que estos últimos tienen una procedencia mucho más dispar y su idea de las redes de autoayuda tienen y mucho que ver con la religión...

Y la gente no lo entiende... en fin...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa anunció el patrullaje conjunto de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y la Fuerza Aérea China*
Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: por primera vez durante una patrulla conjunta, aviones rusos aterrizaron en un aeródromo en China y aviones chinos aterrizaron en Rusia


30 de noviembre de 2022, 12:00


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El Ministerio de Defensa anunció el patrullaje conjunto de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas y la Fuerza Aérea China*
> Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: por primera vez durante una patrulla conjunta, aviones rusos aterrizaron en un aeródromo en China y aviones chinos aterrizaron en Rusia
> 
> 
> 30 de noviembre de 2022, 12:00



Los colorines blancos comienzan a costarle caro a los Bastardos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los van a derribar con rayos láser de la muerte?



Los rusos han sobornado a Flash Gordon...él irá , y destruirá los satélites malvados de Elon.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> Ese es el gran problema de futuro..... y donde estan las soluciones de nuestros politicos? las politicas de natalidad? , alguien cree que sin juventud habra en 30 años pensiones, estado del bienestar, sanidad gratuita?.....estamos asistiendo a la eutanasia de paises enteros (nosotros)y no no enteramos, lo mismo que el abuelete moribundo que encamado en el hospital es sedado sin saber que le esta pasando. Y no, la inmigracion no es solucion, es mas bien la aparicion de los carroñeros que se van a dar su ultimo festin....... mis hijos por desgracia no viviran mejor que yo



je... a ver... cómo te lo explico... los políticos pueden hacer lo que quieran con las políticas de natalidad, pero... no va a servir para nada...

La natalidad es un tema demasiado manido y que encima choca con un sinfín de creencias muy falsificadas y basadas en presuntas verdades... mal tema y mala solución...

Uno de los problemas de la natalidad es dar por sentado el tema del sentimiento maternal... algunos tenemos claro que tal sentimiento no EXISTE, simplemente EXISTÍA un sentimiento en la mujer de autoprotección, lo que yo llamaría relación PADRE-MARIDO-HIJA/O, por parte de la mujer... era un tema de costumbres y usos y sobre todo de atuoprotección... pero se han dado dos fenómenos paralelos y muy COMPLICADOS que han cambiado en realidad esa relación de modo irresoluble. Por un lado la mujer está en el entramado laboral desde largo tiempo y HOY cobra una pensión al retirarse, con lo cual el HIJO/A no es necesario, PERO aún peor para la mujer con NIETOS el HIJO/A es como norma un foco de NECESIDAD impidiendo que esa mujer pueda tomar esos últimos años como una forma de descanso, y eso en el mejor de los casos, ya que en el peor es quíen financia a esos HIJO/A parte de su existir... por otro lado esa misma integración en el mercado laboral, sumado al divorcio ha convertido a la mujer en casi esclava de esa "maternidad" y aún cuando el marido-divorciado sea un generador de renta a la unidad familiar, eso no evita la SOBRECARGA y saturación de la persona...

Cual es el problema de fondo: EL NIVEL DE RENTA Y EL PARO.

Niveles de renta baja que impiden que las personas tras un divorcio por ejemplo puedan rehacer sus vidas sin que ello conlleve aumentos fuertes de desajustes y PARO que impide que la gente pueda tener cubiertas sus necesidades básicas de modo cómodo y por tanto acomodarse a los cambios que surjan en el futuro, lo que los lleva a buscar el modo mejor de PLANIFICAR y por tanto tener una familia (divorcio mediante) es un complejo escenario que a la larga complica la existencia de modo INCLUSO dramático...

Qué problemáticas de este tipo tiene una persona que no tiene hijos???... 

Y no, tener hijos no es nada positivo para la vejez, aún al contrario hoy en día garantiza o ASILO o TRABAJO de ayuda como normal general; dado que si los hijos no tienen renta suficiente estarán imposibilitados de cuidar a sus ancianos y en tanto estos se valgan por sí mismos les precisarán para apuntalar su flojo nivel de renta; la gente sin hijos TAMPOCO TENDRA estos problemas, elegirá el asilo cuando lo desee y en tanto ello no sea así podrá hasta colaborar con alguna organización en su tiempo libre como hobbie...

Estas cosas son así... y lo malo es que NO SE QUIEREN VER....


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> mire la precariedad va por niveles, los mediterraneos vamos en cabeza (temo mucho por la unidad de Italia y España), de Suiza no tengo dudas de que van a llevarlo más o menos bien son confederación, UK va directo a la trituradora y de Alemania ya hablamos.
> 
> En general en Europa la juventud es un estorbo social y económico que es suplido con remesas de emigrantes.



Italia ya está perdida


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2022)

A las puertas de Diciembre, comienza el descenso general.....Letonia mon amour....


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Bueno, lo de Formosa liquidado, a alguien le entraron prisas por derrocar al estado chino:


----------



## Dado8 (30 Nov 2022)

Chinos y rusos son enemigos y tal...

-2 aviones de combate chinos y 6 rusos entran en la zona de defensa aérea de Corea del Sur.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Los paletos polacos estan de mierda hasta el cuello, que gente mas irresponsable y facilmente manipulable.




PD- Marionetas Polacas Baratas. @Cosmopolita


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Iban a dejar sin luz a Ucrania. Ni eso, Ratusia es el hazme reír mundial.



Kiev y otras ciudades todavia tienen muchas zonas a oscuras y las tiendas de puerkoshenko y el escondite de zELE tienen luz, se ve que aprecian mucho a los ukropitecos sí, sí, tu eres tonto de cojones


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Por si alguna duda queda de la implicación de la otan



Esa seria la situacion idilica para los anglosionistas, que la UE se ponga a fabricar armas, como si de ello dependiera nuestra supervivencia como civilizacion europea y que inundasemos Ucrania de armas regaladas, no saben nada esos hijos de pvta !!!.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (30 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Me acuerdo que hablaba Santiago Niño Becerra del trinomio social para mantener a la gente calmada: marihuana gratis, renta mínima, ocio casi gratis.



Nada nuevo, "_panem et circenses"._


----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

!!! Ojo, he visto el video completo de Von der Hitler.
En muchos sitios, como Twitter, lo han cortado.

Von der Hitler no habla de 100.000 soldados muertos ucranianos.
*Habla de 100.000 OFICIALES ucranianos muertos.*



Si en el ejército ucraniano hay un 30% de oficiales, estamos hablando de que han muerto 300.000 SOLDADOS, entre oficiales y soldadesca.

Por otro lado, Von der Hitler se inventa los datos de civiles, dice que 20.000!!!! han muerto...
Ojito a las cifras reales de muertos nazis, cuando Ucrania firme su rendición total en meses o años.

Pdta. Tan cierto como que ha borrado el tuit. Se creen que borrando desaparece


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

Brutal. 
Caso de libro de yonki que le roba dinero a su madre, viuda y pensionista y que un mal día se la carga a golpes.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esa seria la situacion idilica para los anglosionistas, que la UE se ponga a fabricar armas, como si de ello dependiera nuestra supervivencia como civilizacion europea y que inundasemos Ucrania de armas regaladas, no saben nada esos hijos de pvta !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277281



No hay gas para tener ENERGIA SUFICIENTE... faltan materias primas en general y a uno de nuestros mayores proveedores lo hemos sancionado, lo cual nos obliga a competir con estructuras existentes de países con economías de escala proyectadas en esos otros países, con lo cual competimos con ellos en clara inferioridad... que simplemente NO PODEMOS, aún cuando lo intentemos... nos sale más a cuenta COMO NO, comprarlas a los chinos... así de HODIDA Y VERGONZANTE es la situación... y con estas estamos metidos en la financiación de Ucrania... que alguien me cuente...

Ayer otro conforero dijo con muy buen tino que se iba a beber... y creo que es lo que haremos todos en un momento dado para no tener que ver el DESMADRE de los que nos dirigen llevarnos al MATADERO...


----------



## Marx lo dijo (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> !!! Ojo, he visto el video completo de Von der Hitler.
> En muchos sitios, como Twitter, lo han cortado.
> 
> Von der Hitler no habla de 100.000 soldados muertos ucranianos.
> ...




No creo que se sepa nunca las cifras reales de muertos. Si las publican se demostrará que las armas de la OTAN son una basura muy cara y que no valen absolutamente para nada. No se pueden tocar las cotizaciones de las empresas armamentísticas. Las cifras de muertos se mantendrán en secreto. No habrá censo. Se fingirá en público que los ucranianos han ganado la guerra.


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Y la pregunta es: ¿dónde están esos miles de Javelins que llegaron desde USA y que se veían a decenas en fotos y videos?, ya no aparecen por ningún sitio y no se pueden haber desintegrado sin más. Quizás deberían preguntar por ellos a los grupos terroristas repartidos por el mundo y en la deep web.
> 
> Y aunque parezca mentira que esto pueda ocurrir con armas más grandes y más difíciles de traficar, no es descartable que diversos tipos de vehículos militares entregados a Ucrania aparezcan en otras zonas del mundo.
> 
> USA se está forrando con esta guerra pero los intermediarios Ucranianos tampoco se están quedando atrás en ganar pasta, tonto el último o el que muera creyendo que combate por su patria.



Por aquí aparecen algunos...


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> UE COLABORARÁ PARA JUZGAR A RUSIA Y CONGELAR FONDOS PARA RECONSTRUIR UCRANIA.



Cuando termine la guerra no existira Ucrania, todos esos fondos robados a Rusia, se regalaran a Polonia para que convierta Galitzia y Volinia en la sede de las fabricas deslocalizadas de Alemania y Francia, suelo gratis y mano de obra barata.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> !!! Ojo, he visto el video completo de Von der Hitler.
> En muchos sitios, como Twitter, lo han cortado.
> 
> Von der Hitler no habla de 100.000 soldados muertos ucranianos.
> ...



Comparar a Ponteleguis con Hitler, aún cuando fuese de simple roce es ridículo... es la vocera y COMO MUCHO del tal Stoltemberg, pero no más...

Por cierto y lo que importa, cual es el promedio en un ejercito de OFICIALES co respeto a los simples soldados, es que 3 me parece muy poco... no tengo idea, pero me parecen excesivamente escasos 3 soldados por oficial... no lo sé, por eso pregunto por si alguien tiene alguna idea...


----------



## Plutarko (30 Nov 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 13000 metros…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo, el modelo "moderno" es el tu-22M
El tu-22 a secas es una pieza de museo.









Túpolev Tu-22M - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Ту-22М — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org


----------



## magufone (30 Nov 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> No creo que se sepa nunca las cifras reales de muertos. Si las publican se demostrará que las armas de la OTAN son una basura muy cara y que no valen absolutamente para nada. No se pueden tocar las cotizaciones de las empresas armamentísticas. Las cifras de muertos se mantendrán en secreto. No habrá censo. Se fingirá en público que los ucranianos han ganado la guerra.



Eso no lo dudes: cuando llegue un alto el fuego o similar, aqui se venderá como una victoria de Ucrania. Y los que nunca han pisado Ucrania ni lo harán, nos daran lecciones a todos...


----------



## magufone (30 Nov 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Y la pregunta es: ¿dónde están esos miles de Javelins que llegaron desde USA y que se veían a decenas en fotos y videos?, ya no aparecen por ningún sitio y no se pueden haber desintegrado sin más. Quizás deberían preguntar por ellos a los grupos terroristas repartidos por el mundo y en la deep web.
> 
> Y aunque parezca mentira que esto pueda ocurrir con armas más grandes y más difíciles de traficar, no es descartable que diversos tipos de vehículos militares entregados a Ucrania aparezcan en otras zonas del mundo.
> 
> USA se está forrando con esta guerra pero los intermediarios Ucranianos tampoco se están quedando atrás en ganar pasta, tonto el último o el que muera creyendo que combate por su patria.



Viendo lo que hicieron en los 90, pues ahora peor que hay menos control si cabe...


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No hay gas para tener ENERGIA SUFICIENTE...



Si estalla la 3GM, Dios no lo permita, verias como sobran materias primas y energia, para poner a 460 millones de europeos a fabricar armamento y pertrechos belicos de todo tipo.

PD- La ingenieria economica permite eso y mucho mas, se ha hecho otras veces a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

Si esto se cumple -12 de diciembre- que espero que no, solo decir que fue un placer florear con algunos de ustedes.

Esten alerta. Cadenas, pala y kit de invierno al coche. No olviden comida.
Yo ya me veo intentando que los mamuts no me tiren la puerta.







Siberiana norteña con desembarco final en la península y una presión increíblemente baja.


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

Corea del Sur despliega aviones militares por la entrada de aviones chinos y rusos en su zona de defensa aérea


Corea del Sur ha desplegado este miércoles aviones militares en respuesta a la entrada de varios aviones...




www.europapress.es


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Los argentinos que conozco (tengo un cuñado y varios amigos) se integran al minuto uno en España, se puede decir lo mismo con chilenos, cubanos, uruguayos, venezolanos, colombianos, mexicanos o peruanos. Pero ya dominicanos, ecuatorianos o bolivianos eso es otro cantar, y no digamos ya los del Magreb, para estos últimos la integración es que tú te amoldes a ellos, y no solo es en España, se puede ver en toda Europa.
> 
> Yo era como tú, bastante "progresista" con respecto a la inmigración, pero mis años en Ceuta y Melilla, me dieron un bañito de realidad, y tengo claro que hay inmigración e inmigración. Te voy a poner un ejemplo de anterior cole de mis hijos, en su clase de 22 alumnos (pude llevarles a uno privado o concertado pero como empleado público apoyo la educación pública) parecía la ONU, el colegio es conocido como los 5 continentes (se lo llaman de forma peyorativa). Españoles, bueno, niños de origen español mis 2 hijos y otros 5 niños más, por nacionalidades:
> 
> ...



Se vuelve a cometer una y otra vez el mismo error y a caer en las mismas simplicidades...

Los argentinos y Uruguayos suelen comer aparte del resto del continente, en esto estoy contigo, en parte porque ellos no tienen tampoco mucho espíritu de comunidad dado que son de diversas y MUY diferenciales culturas de base, no es lo mismo un italiano, que un español en sentido estricto y allí hay de todo, ya no digamos si se es descendiente de alemanes o similares y hay un poco de todo por ahí...

Pero el resto ya es otro cantar... esas gentes buscan en cuanto pueden redes de protección imitando a las familiares y SI HAY suficientes naturales de sus países RAPIDAMENTE se vuelven COMUNIDADES y a partir de ahí sólo se precisarán unos años, como muchos 10 para tener respuestas DE TIPICO GHETO y da igual que sean colombianos, que venezolanos o bolivianos, aunque estos son más lentos en procesar y actuar, son algo complicados, pero RESPONDERAN mimetizándose con el entorno Y DADO que por nivel de renta estarán más o menos todos en comunidades muy similares se copiarán los unos a los otros y TENDRAN LA BASE en el SISTEMA FAMILIAR...

Los musulmanes no van a generar MARAS... simplemente el entramado de unión no es el FAMILIAR, es la RELIGIÓN... el resultado COHERENTE son bandas organizadas en torno a principios determinados, lo que serían MAFIAS, frente a ORGANIZACIONES PARAMILITARES... la cuestión ahí es la AFINIDAD; 

- Pregunta a qué sientes MAS APEGO a la familia o a un grupo de estraños con principios similares... en función de ello entenderás lo que es más peligroso... quizás tú seas más adepto al grupo con principios similares, pero en las culturas latinas la FAMILIA siempre es lo primero... 

LAS MAFIAS son indestructibles... y cuidado LOS CHINOS tienen la misma base que el sistema latino, con alguna variable pero no tantas...

Mejor con mucho MUSULMANES a los que puedas descubrir fácilmente a través de su grupo de principios, que a individuos que sin principios estén fuertemente dispuestos a lo que sea con tal de proteger a LA FAMILIA... no tengas duda alguna... 

EE.UU. tuvo que coger a estas MARAS y enviarlas a CENTROAMERICA, ni en sus cárceles privadas podían con ellos... y tienden a crear estructuras cada día más sólidas, no te confundas....


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los ecuatorianos pocos líos dan, y tampoco es que no se integren. Obviamente son de clase social baja y se concentran en barrios malos, pero eso es una problema diferente.



Los ecuatorianos de la diaspora estan todos metidos en España, ni rumanos, ni marroquies, puede que encabecen el ranking y sean medalla de oro en España.

PD- Cuando Zapatero visito Ecuador durante las elecciones de aquel pais, zp le solto al presidente ecuatoriano,* "tenemos nosecuantos cientos de miles de compatriotas suyos en España"* y le rectifico en el acto, aumentado la cifra cuatro o cinco veces, menudo zasca le dio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2022)

Otra vez para arriba....bajan las reservas un poquito, suben los precios....Venga ya pueden descargar los barcos en las regasificadoras!!!!

*En Europa, los precios del gas han superado los 1.500 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos. metro*


30 noviembre 2022 13:34


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si estalla la 3GM, Dios no lo permita, verias como sobran materias primas y energia, para poner a 460 millones de europeos a fabricar armamento y pertrechos belicos de todo tipo.
> 
> PD- La ingenieria economica permite eso y mucho mas, se ha hecho otras veces a lo largo de la historia.



Donde????... tú compite con china que no está en guerra y tiene ECONOMÍAS de ESCALA que tú ya ni tienes, ni estás capacitado para tener... y en ese escenario verías como sube por las nubes la INDIA, que pasaría a llevarse capitales por toneladas y con rentabilidades de orgía... 

COMO O de dónde ibas a poder tú competir con eso....

Tú crees que los grandes fondos de capital tienen el alma PARA REGALARTE pasta y perderla en mercados más sugerentes y golosos????

NO.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Nov 2022)

La orden de defensa estatal (compra de armamento y material)en 2023 se incrementará en 1,5 veces, (+50%) lo que permitirá dotar a las tropas de armamento y equipamiento en un 97%
⏺El próximo año se prestará especial atención a la construcción de capital en interés de las fuerzas nucleares
En los centros de entrenamiento se han entrenado más de 8000 tripulaciones de tanques y vehículos blindados, artillería, defensa aérea, drones y guerra electrónica.



Situación actual en el frente nororiental: Durante los últimos 2 días, #RussianArmy y #LPR avanzaron al sur de Dibrova y entraron en el área forestal adyacente al río, donde un intento de llegar a la orilla cerca de Serebryanka fue repelido por #UkrainianArmy. Los enfrentamientos continúan en Bilohorivka.
El día 279 de combates comenzó con las fuerzas del #RussianArmy y la #DPR tomando el control de Kurdyumivka y la sección ferroviaria cercana. Además, las tropas iniciaron un asalto a Opytne entrando así en los primeros edificios de esta localidad.


El ejército ucraniano perdió 500 soldados en 2 días en Bahmut





vil. dijo:


> Por cierto y lo que importa, cual es el promedio en un ejercito de OFICIALES co respeto a los simples soldados, es que 3 me parece muy poco... no tengo idea, pero me parecen excesivamente escasos 3 soldados por oficial... no lo sé, por eso pregunto por si alguien tiene alguna idea...



*pero que bodoques, OFFICIAL en ingles significa funcionario, empleado publico o que desempeña alguna funcion publica*

La nazi se referia a miembros muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas regulares, se excluyen nazis mercenarios extranjeros etc...

Tempoco incluye los "desaparecidos", es decir los triturados en la picadora de carne del Donbass , la cifra de 100000 se deduce de los obituarios conocidos en la red que han sido enterrados en el territorio controlado por el regimen, hay muchos mas de los que se desconoce su paradero


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

De verdad que se rien en la cara de la gente. Son neutrales....Si siempre criticas a una parte y exculpas a la otra no eres neutral. Y me parece perfecto que cada pais se ponga del lado que considere oportuno (que normalmente va a ser aquel del que vaya a poder obtener más ayudas económicas) pero no vendas que eres neutral.

_*Moldavia dice que ser neutral no implica indiferencia respecto a la guerra en Ucrania*
El ministro de Exteriores de *Moldavia*, Nicu Popescu, ha asegurado este miércoles que la neutralidad de su país, garantizada en la Constitución, no implica "autoaislamiento, desmilitarización ni indiferencia" ante los sucesos internacionales, incluida la guerra en Ucrania.
"Por su Constitución, Moldavia es un país neutral. No está buscando unirse a la OTAN como país por nuestras disposiciones constitucionales. Al mismo tiempo, para Moldavia la neutralidad no significa autoaislamiento, desmilitarización ni indiferencia ante lo que pasa en el mundo, incluida nuestra condena a la agresión rusa contra Ucrania", declara el político._


Una Moldavia que no para de culpar a Rusia de todo, que otros paises no le regalan o le dejan la energía al coste que ellos quieren...culpa de Rusia. Salian a decir que tenían miedo de los misiles Rusos....pero no de los de Ucrania. Acusaron a Rusia de que un trozo de un misil terminó en su territorio, por supuesto Ruso, no era Ucraniano (como pasó en Polonia) Incluso aseguraron que Rusia estaba realizando atentados de falsa bandera para acusar falsamente a Ucrania, etc etc Si hasta han prohibido usar la cinta de San Jorge en celebraciones bajo penas de multas por ser un símbolo Ruso (eso si, simbolos o banderas de Ucrania no han dicho nada de sancionarlo) Un extraño concepto de neutralidad cuando desde el minuto uno han salido a culpar de todo a Rusia (incluso cuando no había pruebas como la acusación de falsa bandera para exculpar a Ucrania) Moldavia pidió la entrada a la UE para llevarse las ayudas que por ejemplo ya está pidiendo para que la energía le salga más barata.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Comparar a Ponteleguis con Hitler, aún cuando fuese de simple roce es ridículo... es la vocera y COMO MUCHO del tal Stoltemberg, pero no más...
> 
> Por cierto y lo que importa, cual es el promedio en un ejercito de OFICIALES co respeto a los simples soldados, es que 3 me parece muy poco... no tengo idea, pero me parecen excesivamente escasos 3 soldados por oficial... no lo sé, por eso pregunto por si alguien tiene alguna idea...



En Ucrania y Rusia, un oficial es cualquiera que ha pasado por instrucción militar oficial.
No es como en España


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2022)

*Vuelos activos "Ruslanov": se sospechaba que China suministraba equipo militar a Rusia*
Hoy, 13:3


El puente aéreo utilizado activamente entre China y Rusia, en el que vuela con envidiable regularidad el avión de transporte ruso más grande An-124-100 Ruslan, ha causado preocupación en Ucrania.




Los datos del servicio Flytradar confirman que durante la última semana se han realizado al menos una docena de vuelos Ruslan de la compañía de transporte Volga-Dnepr desde Zhengzhou, China. También notamos la actividad de los trabajadores del transporte rusos en China. Los blogueros locales comparten imágenes del aterrizaje del An-124-100 en el aeropuerto de Zhengzhou.



La publicación ucraniana DefenseExpress se apresuró a acusar a China de ayudar a Rusia, creando una noticia para los medios occidentales.

Hasta el momento, China afirma que el Kremlin está sacando decenas de aviones An-124 vestidos de civil, lo que, supuestamente, no es suficiente en Rusia. Pero con un avión de transporte tan pesado, Moscú puede sacar armas y otra carga de doble uso.

- La publicación informa en su canal de telegramas.

De hecho, las fábricas de la empresa de defensa china Norinco están ubicadas en la ciudad de Zhengzhou. En base a esto, los medios occidentales sugieren que Rusia está exportando uniformes y equipos de invierno para sus Fuerzas Armadas. Esto también explica el método de entrega de las mercancías: el transporte por ferrocarril llevaría demasiado tiempo.

También hay suposiciones sobre el transporte de máquinas herramienta para empresas de defensa rusas por parte de Ruslans. Esto explica los aterrizajes intermedios en Novosibirsk, ya que es en Siberia donde se encuentran muchas instalaciones de producción del sector de defensa. Todavía no hay datos oficiales sobre la naturaleza de la carga transportada, pero los vuelos An-124-100 en la ruta Zhengzhou-Novosibirsk-Moscú continúan operando.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> ...PD- La ingenieria economica permite eso y mucho mas, se ha hecho otras veces a lo largo de la historia.



La IIWW la ganaron EE.UU. fabricando camiones y Rusia fabricando TANQUES... y no porque fuesen mejores que los que fabricaba Alemania, no... simplemente podían fabricar la cantidad que fuese precisa, tenían reservas de materias primas para estar 10 ó 15 años más sin problemas, tanto una como la otra...

Alemania sólo podía fabricar ALGUNAS armas potencialmente muy buenas, pero en número tan escaso y de sustitución tan pobre que simplemente fue un MILAGRO que durase lo que duró....

Las guerras no las ganan las armas... las ganan los recursos... la INGENIERIA FINANCIERA no es un recurso, son números y muchas veces arboles...


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> En Ucrania y Rusia, un oficial es cualquiera que ha pasado por instrucción militar oficial.
> No es como en España



¿Un simple soldado es oficial???


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

Cuando esté a miles de km de Ucrania y no le puedan colgar de los pulgares.


@AZgeopolitics
_Zelensky anunciará el número de muertos en la guerra "en el momento oportuno", ya que se trata de un "tema sensible"-Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania_


----------



## Mabuse (30 Nov 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esa seria la situacion idilica para los anglosionistas, que la UE se ponga a fabricar armas, como si de ello dependiera nuestra supervivencia como civilizacion europea y que inundasemos Ucrania de armas regaladas, no saben nada esos hijos de pvta !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277281



Me está pareciendo que exageran un poco con lo de las armas y munición volatilizadas como por arte de ensalmo. Bien podría ser un intento de disimular una preparación para una guerra total en Europa, y quizá África o Asia, bien lejos de las fronteras yanquis.
Había un chiste de los años treinta sobre la industria alemana y su doble uso en que un currito Alemán le decía a su compañero algo así:
- Oye Klaus, nosotros fabricamos carritos de bebé ¿verdad?
- Sí Fritz, los mejores.
- Es que me llevé las piezas a casa para hacerle uno al bebé que espera mi mujer, y por muchas veces que lo monte, siempre me sale una ametralladora.

Esto debe ser algo similar, los ucropitecosa se lo gastan todo y hay que reponer, pero no es para preparar ninguna guerra ni nada, no seamos mal pensados.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Italia ya está perdida



Hay que ver el vaso medio lleno !!!.


----------



## bk001 (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Si esto se cumple -12 de diciembre- que espero que no, solo decir que fue un placer florear con algunos de ustedes.
> 
> Esten alerta. Cadenas, pala y kit de invierno al coche. No olviden comida.
> Yo ya me veo intentando que los mamuts no me tiren la puerta.
> ...



¿temperaturas?


----------



## Mabuse (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> De verdad que se rien en la cara de la gente. Son neutrales....Si siempre criticas a una parte y exculpas a la otra no eres neutral. Y me parece perfecto que cada pais se ponga del lado que considere oportuno (que normalmente va a ser aquel del que vaya a poder obtener más ayudas económicas) pero no vendas que eres neutral.
> 
> _*Moldavia dice que ser neutral no implica indiferencia respecto a la guerra en Ucrania*
> El ministro de Exteriores de *Moldavia*, Nicu Popescu, ha asegurado este miércoles que la neutralidad de su país, garantizada en la Constitución, no implica "autoaislamiento, desmilitarización ni indiferencia" ante los sucesos internacionales, incluida la guerra en Ucrania.
> ...



Sospechosamente neutrales.


----------



## Zhukov (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> !!! Ojo, he visto el video completo de Von der Hitler.
> En muchos sitios, como Twitter, lo han cortado.
> 
> Von der Hitler no habla de 100.000 soldados muertos ucranianos.
> ...



Es una mala traducción automática del ruso, que coño va a saber una mujer, ni sabe lo que lee. A veces traduce "soldados" como "oficiales"

100.000 ucranianos muertos.... espera que piense. en 2014-2015 fueron 40 o 50.000 muertos. Es posible que estén sumando los muertos de todos estos años y otros 50 mil este año. Podría ser eso. Ucrania ha sufrido un cuarto de millón de bajas este año porque ha sido destruido el ejército y ha sido reconstituido de nuevo con levas masivas.

Una proporción 50 mil muertos, triple de heridos y el resto prisioneros, desertores y desaparecidos.

Hasta que dejamos de contar hace unos meses los recuentos más fiables indicaban unas 75.000 bajas para el ejército de Ucrania.


20.000 civiles muertos, todos en Donbass. Sumando los 15.000 muertos de 2014-2015 , los bombardeos de años siguientes y otros 5.000 en Mariupol y nos quedamos cortos.

Civiles ucranianos casi no han muerto, salvo los que emplean de escudos humanos los ucranianos, o es que les da igual bombardear aunque haya civiles, como pasó en los combates en el oeste de Kiev. Y aún así la mitad de los habitantes de Kiev son rusos.

PD: Es posible que en efecto hayan sido 100 mil soldados ucranianos muertos este año. Posible por la comparación con 2014.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> !!! Ojo, he visto el video completo de Von der Hitler.
> En muchos sitios, como Twitter, lo han cortado.
> 
> Von der Hitler no habla de 100.000 soldados muertos ucranianos.
> ...



Borraron esa parte del discurso en todos los medios occidentales. Menos mal lo grabaron.

Menuda metida de pata de la bruja, estoy seguro al que le redacto el discurso habrá recibido su carta de despido de efecto inmediato.

Si reconocen oficialmente 100.000 muertos es que la la cifra real tal vez se duplique. Parece que el objetivo de desmilitarizar y desnazificar si lo van cumpliendo los Rusos a paso firme.

Esta guerra tiene todos los boletos para ser una de las mas sangrientas de la historia, por tal cantidad de muertes militares en tan poco tiempo. Europa tendrá su parte de culpa en la masacre.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La IIWW la ganaron EE.UU. fabricando camiones y Rusia fabricando TANQUES... y no porque fuesen mejores que los que fabricaba Alemania, no... simplemente podían fabricar la cantidad que fuese precisa, tenían reservas de materias primas para estar 10 ó 15 años más sin problemas, tanto una como la otra...
> 
> Alemania sólo podía fabricar ALGUNAS armas potencialmente muy buenas, pero en número tan escaso y de sustitución tan pobre que simplemente fue un MILAGRO que durase lo que duró....
> 
> Las guerras no las ganan las armas... las ganan los recursos... la INGENIERIA FINANCIERA no es un recurso, son números y muchas veces arboles...



Con locomotoras usabas acero usano...y la calidad de esos t34era horrible


----------



## alexforum (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Brutal.
> Caso de libro de yonki que le roba dinero a su madre, viuda y pensionista y que un mal día se la carga a golpes.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La IIWW la ganaron EE.UU. fabricando camiones y Rusia fabricando TANQUES... y no porque fuesen mejores que los que fabricaba Alemania, no... simplemente podían fabricar la cantidad que fuese precisa, tenían reservas de materias primas para estar 10 ó 15 años más sin problemas, tanto una como la otra...
> 
> Alemania sólo podía fabricar ALGUNAS armas potencialmente muy buenas, pero en número tan escaso y de sustitución tan pobre que simplemente fue un MILAGRO que durase lo que duró....
> 
> Las guerras no las ganan las armas... las ganan los recursos... la INGENIERIA FINANCIERA no es un recurso, son números y muchas veces arboles...



Y no olvide otro factor, tener combustible disponible para que los camiones y carros funcionen.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Por aquí aparecen algunos...



Todos los sistemas de armas que sean medianamente buenos no acabarán en internet, acabarán en China, salvo aquellos que ya estén copiados, que esos no importa ya dónde acaben, serán caros con respeto de la copia china... es lo que hay...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> La IIWW la ganaron EE.UU. fabricando camiones y Rusia fabricando TANQUES... y no porque fuesen mejores que los que fabricaba Alemania, no... simplemente podían fabricar la cantidad que fuese precisa, tenían reservas de materias primas para estar 10 ó 15 años más sin problemas, tanto una como la otra...
> 
> Alemania sólo podía fabricar ALGUNAS armas potencialmente muy buenas, pero en número tan escaso y de sustitución tan pobre que simplemente fue un MILAGRO que durase lo que duró....
> 
> Las guerras no las ganan las armas... las ganan los recursos... la INGENIERIA FINANCIERA no es un recurso, son números y muchas veces arboles...



Alemania intentó algo como una oficina de planificación, pero nunca funcionó, asi que la producción iba en plan lobby, Henschel, Rheinmetal, Heinkel y el resto de las compañias usaban sus influencias ante el Führer para conseguir que sus medelos fuesen aprobados, con anuencia a su eficacia. Así cuando se llevaron la sorpresa del T-34/76 en 1941, se propuso simplemente copiar el modelo, a tal efecto el primer diseño de Phanter era igualito al modelo soviético, pero eso constituia un afrenta al orgullo alemán, asi que decidieron sacar un producto "de calidad", eso retrasó la producción en masa hasta 1943 con notables defectos de diseño. El Tiger fué otro fiasco, impecable diseño pero demasiado caro de producir y en pequeño número. En cuanto a artilleria autopropulsada, aquello parecía la corte de los milagros, chasis de carros checos T-38 con cañones soviéticos del 76,2 capturados, Jagdpanzer basados en chasis del panzer III y IV... producción diversificada con un modelo productivo en escasez, un desastre completo. En cuando a fuerza aerea, Galland se tiraba de los pelos, el caza reactor Me-262 estuvo dos años en barbecho hasta que alguien decidió producirlo, pero al amado cabo se le metió la cabeza usarlo como bombardero, algo demencial, al final Galland tuvo que organizar a escondicas su propia banda, muy heróico pero inutil.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Nov 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Es una mala traducción automática del ruso, que coño va a saber una mujer, ni sabe lo que lee. A veces traduce "soldados" como "oficiales"
> 
> 100.000 ucranianos muertos.... espera que piense. en 2014-2015 fueron 40 o 50.000 muertos. Es posible que estén sumando los muertos de todos estos años y otros 50 mil este año. Podría ser eso. Ucrania ha sufrido un cuarto de millón de bajas este año porque ha sido destruido el ejército y ha sido reconstituido de nuevo con levas masivas.
> 
> ...



No creo que cuenten las bajas anteriores al inicio de la ofensiva Rusa. 

La prestancia borrar todo rastro de ese numero de bajas en los videos de prensa de la propia Comisión Europea es una muestra de la gravedad del asunto.

Press corner


----------



## Marx lo dijo (30 Nov 2022)

El personal se pensaba que lo de "hasta el último Ucraniano" era coñita.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Y no olvide otro factor, tener combustible disponible para que los camiones y carros funcionen.



Bueno combustible los alemanes (que son ciertamente geniales muchas veces) tenían suficiente en principio, eso no era una limitación, gracias al proceso que tenían... pero eso no servía para fabricar armas, servía para hacerlas funcionar... pero si no lo tienes se vuelve FUNDAMENTAL claro está... los rusos y estadounidenses también tenían cantidades surrealistas de combustible... el problema del combustible, más que nada es la IMPORTANCIA que acaban teniendo los camiones en su pertrecho a las tropas y de ahí la VITAL importancia que tiene la LOGISTICA en cualquier guerra... y en ello el disponer de MATERIAS PRIMAS en cantidades surrealistas es VITAL también... que se lo pregunten al tal Rommel y sus carrreras por el desierto....


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> El personal se pensaba que lo de "hasta el último Ucraniano" era coñita.



Los de Vietnam del Sur fueron mas listos y salieron volando hacia los portaaviones yanquis...los que pudieron.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Bueno combustible los alemanes (que son ciertamente geniales muchas veces) tenían suficiente en principio, eso no era una limitación, gracias al proceso que tenían... pero eso no servía para fabricar armas, servía para hacerlas funcionar... pero si no lo tienes se vuelve FUNDAMENTAL claro está... los rusos y estadounidenses también tenían cantidades surrealistas de combustible... el problema del combustible, más que nada es la IMPORTANCIA que acaban teniendo los camiones en su pertrecho a las tropas y de ahí la VITAL importancia que tiene la LOGISTICA en cualquier guerra... y en ello el disponer de MATERIAS PRIMAS en cantidades surrealistas es VITAL también... que se lo pregunten al tal Rommel y sus carrreras por el desierto....



No exactamente, en Barbarroja comenzaron con un déficit del 60% para las necesidades estimadas, y para complicar mas la cosa, en las etapas finales se veian obligados a llevar el combustible por avión, multiplicando exponencialmente el gasto, asi que para diciembre estaban en cuadro.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Con locomotoras usabas acero usano...y la calidad de esos t34era horrible



Hay una historia pora ahí de unos juegos de guerra en el PENTAGONO y como un general acabó hablando con periodistas porque le hHODIERON su inmensa victoria sobre las fuerzas del propio país... el muy sabandija, en cuanto le dieron un presupuesto para construir una fuerza de autodefensa para contener al Tio Sam no va y se lo gasta en CHALUPAS cargadas de explosivos y cosas similares... hijo la gran put...

La cosa no es la calidad, muchas veces o en guerra siempre, ES LA CANTIDAD y capacidad para generar cantidad...

Alemania es indiscutible que tenía CALIDAD, pero era incapaz de generar en cantidades, NO DISPONIA de suficientes materias primas para ello y se veía forzada a invertir esas materias primas en armas de inmensa calidad que igualasen en el campo de juego la potencialidad que daba las cantidades surrealistas de los otros.. y perdió, claro, era inevitable... siempre será más fácil sustituir una cuchara de palo que una de metal y ya no te digo si en lugar de una cuchara de metal quieres una de plata, ya no digamos oro... cuestión de escasez y ECONOMIAS DE ESCALA...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Con locomotoras usabas acero usano...y la calidad de esos t34era horrible



El T-34/76 era un carro revolucionario, tenía un cañon del 76,2 cuando los modelos alemanes no pasaban del 50, su blindaje inclinado le permtia resistir los impactos mucho mejor que las cajas de zapatos de los panzer, era tal su eficacia que los alemanes llamban a los impactos de sus cañones antitanque disponibles de 37 mm "picaportes". Se vieron obligados a usar cañones antitanque soviéticos del 76,2 capturados. Los alemanes no montaron cañones del 75 en sus panzer IV hasta bien entrado 1942 en su modelo F.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (30 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y este payaso, de donde ha salido?



Perdón?
Yo sólo digo que Ucrania está a punto de poseer un misil de precisión quirúrgica y alcance de 150 km. Si a esto se le suma la inteligencia que aporta la OTAN, el resultado es un combo letal para Vladimir Putin.
Algo así como Himars². Lo veo muy perjudicial y creo que inclina la guerra definitivamente a favor de Ucrania.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Alemania intentó algo como una oficina de planificación, pero nunca funcionó, asi que la producción iba en plan lobby, Henschel, Rheinmetal, Heinkel y el resto de las compañias usaban sus influencias ante el Führer para conseguir que sus medelos fuesen aprobados, con anuencia a su eficacia. Así cuando se llevaron la sorpresa del T-34/76 en 1941, se propuso simplemente copiar el modelo, a tal efecto el primer diseño de Phanter era igualito al modelo soviético, pero eso constituia un afrenta al orgullo alemán, asi que decidieron sacar un producto "de calidad", eso retrasó la producción en masa hasta 1943 con notables defectos de diseño. El Tiger fué otro fiasco, impecable diseño pero demasiado caro de producir y en pequeño número. En cuanto a artilleria autopropulsada, aquello parecía la corte de los milagros, chasis de carros checos T-38 con cañones soviéticos del 76,2 capturados, Jagdpanzer basados en chasis del panzer III y IV... producción diversificada con un modelo productivo en escasez, un desastre completo. En cuando a fuerza aerea, Galland se tiraba de los pelos, el caza reactor Me-262 estuvo dos años en barbecho hasta que alguien decidió producirlo, pero al amado cabo se le metió la cabeza usarlo como bombardero, algo demencial, al final Galland tuvo que organizar a escondicas su propia banda, muy heróico pero inutil.



Sinceramente en el aspecto militar sé lo justillo de esa guerra, del aspecto económico algo más... en todo caso si el carro de combate era bueno o malo no es importante, en ese momento para los rusos la importancia estaba por encima de todo en la CANTIDAD, la disponibilidad de los mismos era lo que iba a dar superioridad al mando soviético y por tanto no se iban a ESMERAR en crear un arma GENIAL, LO econoómicamente transcendental era un ARMA con economías de escala suficientes para masificar el campo de batalla y generar constantes ventajas... 

UN ARMA BARATA, por encima de un arma sofisticada...

El reactor pasa lo mismo... ¿cuantos podrían construir Y EN VUELO qué superioridad hubiese creado en realidad?... a partir de ahí su USABILIDAD quizás no fue nada desacertada, probablemente era más EFICIENTE Y EFICAZ en misiones de bombardero que en misiones de caza, donde por disponibilidad y cantidad acabaría siendo barrido más temprano que tarde...

Cuando se analiza desde la economía los conceptos de guerra no siempre las cosas se ven del mismo modo... lo siento, pero es tal cual... quizás el cabo no es que estuviese desacertado, simplemente ECONÓMICAMENTE era para lo único que servía realmente la superioridad de la calidad y por eso se usaba como se usaba y no como en principio hubiese sugerido su USABILIDAD...


----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

Aquí una comparación del vídeo que ha borrado Ursulita y el que ha subido despúes.



En una sociedad democrática, esta señora estaría ya dimitida.
Pero en Europa se premia la propaganda


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Perdón?
> Yo sólo digo que Ucrania está a punto de poseer un misil de precisión quirúrgica y alcance de 150 km. Si a esto se le suma la inteligencia que aporta la OTAN, el resultado es un combo letal para Vladimir Putin.
> Algo así como Himars². Lo veo muy perjudicial y creo que inclina la guerra definitivamente a favor de Ucrania.



Pues van a tener que apretar el botón de disparo con la polla, por que los dedos los van a tener congelados...


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No exactamente, en Barbarroja comenzaron con un déficit del 60% para las necesidades estimadas, y para complicar mas la cosa, en las etapas finales se veian obligados a llevar el combustible por avión, multiplicando exponencialmente el gasto, asi que para diciembre estaban en cuadro.



LOGISTICA y el porqué los camiones del Tio Sam eran tan importantes en el frente de guerra, igual que los tanques o incluso por encima de ellos...


----------



## computer_malfuction (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, estás confundiendo las situaciones... los gallegos podemos ir a cualquier lado y en todos ellos vamos a ser AMPLIAMENTE reconocidos... los CHINOS no... cuestión de IDIOSINCRASIA...
> 
> Los gallegos no nos interrelacionamos por un mero efecto de confraternización, lo hacemos por cordura y sentido común... el gallego es un IRREDENTO liberal, QUE CONSIDERA su casa, su terreno, sus propiedades: SU REPUBLICA ( el lema del IKea es muy probable que lo hubiese inventado un gallego)...
> 
> ...



Tengo familia emigrada, primos que viven lejos. Todos, todos, todos, se han casado con no gallegos. Ni siquiera españoles. El único problema es gente que vive en Suiza. de segunda generación, y no tienen la ciudadanía. Es surrealista.
Es más, sobre el tema de la integración gallega y el anarquismo natural galllego: El Centro Gallego es una invención moderna, antes de eso en América había "centros" de cada comarca, y hasta de cada parroquia. El Centro Gallego nace como una mutualidad y para unirlos a todos.
No, los gallegos no somos excluyentes. Incluso hay un relato de Castelao sobre el tema de la raza... y es un alegato antirracista; un niño negro traído por un indiano poderoso, que se cría en Galicia... y al hacerse mayor, como todos, marcha a Cuba -su cuba natal- para hacer fortuna. Al encontrarse con un paisano le invade la morriña: "quiero volver a casa, no me hago a vivir entre esta gente extraña". (O algo así, cito de memoria).
Castelao era humanista, humorista, putero y un vividor, pero retrató como nadie la idiosincrasia gallega.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sinceramente en el aspecto militar sé lo justillo de esa guerra, del aspecto económico algo más... en todo caso si el carro de combate era bueno o malo no es importante, en ese momento para los rusos la importancia estaba por encima de todo en la CANTIDAD, la disponibilidad de los mismos era lo que iba a dar superioridad al mando soviético y por tanto no se iban a ESMERAR en crear un arma GENIAL, LO econoómicamente transcendental era un ARMA con economías de escala suficientes para masificar el campo de batalla y generar constantes ventajas...
> 
> UN ARMA BARATA, por encima de un arma sofisticada...
> 
> ...



El caso es que disponian de un excelente bombardero a reacción, el Arado-234, con asientos eyectables, pero en vez de producirlo en masa, lo dedicaron a vuelos de reconocimiento. Si el Me-262 hubiese sido desarrollado en 1942 hubiese puesto en aprietos a la formaciones de bombarderos pesados diurnos, pues iban sin escolta, o con escolta cercana. Pero como ya he señalado, las prioridades las marcaban los conglomerados, no los militares.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

Sin palabras:


----------



## arriondas (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí una comparación del vídeo que ha borrado Ursulita y el que ha subido despúes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué pueden decir al respecto nuestros periodistas y tuiteros favoritos? Me lo figuro...



Luego hablan de manipulación del Kremlin, de los "sepamás" y todas esas chiquilladas.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El T-34/76 era un carro revolucionario, tenía un cañon del 76,2 cuando los modelos alemanes no pasaban del 50, su blindaje inclinado le permtia resistir los impactos mucho mejor que las cajas de zapatos de los panzer, era tal su eficacia que los alemanes llamban a los impactos de sus cañones antitanque disponibles de 37 mm "picaportes". Se vieron obligados a usar cañones antitanque soviéticos del 76,2 capturados. Los alemanes no montaron cañones del 75 en sus panzer IV hasta bien entrado 1942 en su modelo F.



Lo que suele ocurrir cuando uno necesita reducir costes... con menos metal consiguieron más blindaje... es a lo que me refería con esto de las economías de escala y producir en masa... reducían el metal, pero lo sustituyeron por estructuras más sólidas, o como dos y dos son cuatro... reduciendo el proceso se gana en eficacia y lo mejor en EFICIENCIA a la hora de producir más y en más cantidad...

Los alemanes por contra no disponían de demasiado metal, no es el suficiente para masificar la producción a niveles bestiales, con lo cual apostaron por producir carros de gran calidad con lo conocido e implementando el máximo de capacidad de protección, con lo cual inyectaban más metal, pero dado que no iban a producir en masa, sino que intentaban producir en calidad, no asumieron que el metal fuera a poder darles más unidades, sino más protección...

Ninguno de los dos estaba equivocado en la percepción, simplemente las vías de decisión eran diferentes y por tanto...

Para los rusos: lo posible en las cantidades máximas posibles y al menor coste

Para los alemanes: lo mejor posible, en las cantidades adecuadas al coste imprescindible.


----------



## Argentium (30 Nov 2022)

*Volkswagen dice que las plantas de baterías para vehículos eléctricos son “prácticamente inviables” en la UE por el aumento de los costes energéticos*
12:49 || 30/11/2022


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

Sergei Mikheyev ha pedido a Rusia que intensifique sus ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura crítica de Ucrania para crear una crisis humanitaria masiva que conduzca a otros "10-15 millones de refugiados".

Dice que Rusia debería asegurarse de que Ucrania no tenga población civil.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

*Los ORCOS y su cultura ............... así ha sido el ejercito rojo desde 1917: saqueos, violaciones, *_*crímenes, matanzas de civiles y tiro en la espalda al que deserte y hoy al herido propio*_

*








Huesos, pinturas y mapaches: el saqueo ruso de Jersón


El pedestal ubicado en el centro de Jersón donde se erigía la estatua de Grigory Potemkin se encuentra ahora tan vacío como la cripta que acogía sus restos. Tan sólo se puede...




www.elmundo.es




*


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

*Bruselas apoya un tribunal especial para crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
La Unión Europea apoya un tribunal internacional especial para juzgar los crímenes de guerra rusos y quiere usar los activos congelados a través de sanciones para contribuir a financiar la recuperación de Ucrania. Pero para poder hacer realidad ambos objetivos *necesita el apoyo de buena parte de la comunidad internacional*, cambios legislativos relevantes y un respaldo político que, ahora mismo, no está garantizado. Y aun así, el alcance es limitado.










Bruselas apoya un tribunal especial para crímenes de guerra en Ucrania


La Unión Europea apoya un tribunal internacional especial para juzgar los crímenes de guerra rusos y quiere usar los activos congelados a través de sanciones para contribuir a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo que suele ocurrir cuando uno necesita reducir costes... con menos metal consiguieron más blindaje... es a lo que me refería con esto de las economías de escala y producir en masa... reducían el metal, pero lo sustituyeron por estructuras más sólidas, o como dos y dos son cuatro... reduciendo el proceso se gana en eficacia y lo mejor en EFICIENCIA a la hora de producir más y en más cantidad...
> 
> Los alemanes por contra no disponían de demasiado metal, no es el suficiente para masificar la producción a niveles bestiales, con lo cual apostaron por producir carros de gran calidad con lo conocido e implementando el máximo de capacidad de protección, con lo cual inyectaban más metal, pero dado que no iban a producir en masa, sino que intentaban producir en calidad, no asumieron que el metal fuera a poder darles más unidades, sino más protección...
> 
> ...



Ese es el punto, Chakotay. El T-34 era lo suficientemente bueno para enfrentarse a la mayoria de los carros alemanes, es decir a los Panzer IVG con cañon del 75, que tenian que seguir siendo producidos en masa puesto que los nuevos modelos no daban para cubrir los reemplazos. Cuando hubo el número suficiente de Phanter, los soviéticos ya disponian del T-34/85 con cañon de 85mm, capaz de enfrentarse con éxito a los Tigers, los Panzer quedaron obsoletos ante este modelo, fabricados además en número decreciente en favor de los Jagdpazer , mas baratos. de producir.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

*La UE colaborará para juzgar a Rusia y congelar fondos para reconstruir Ucrania.*
La Unión Europea colaborará con la Corte Penal Internacional para establecer un tribunal especializado para juzgar los "horribles crímenes" de Rusia durante la guerra en Ucrania. Así lo ha anunciado este miércoles la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, en su cuenta de Twitter, donde ha asegurado que la UE se asegurará con sus socios de que Rusia pague por la "devastación" que ha causado.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Adios 404, adios...
ex coronel estadounidense da predicciones apocalípticas para Ucrania: Ucrania dejará de existir durante la próxima fase de la operación especial rusa. Esto sería seguido por la destrucción del orden mundial liberal y el cambio de poder e influencia en toda Europa.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Perdón?
> Yo sólo digo que Ucrania está a punto de poseer un misil de precisión quirúrgica y alcance de 150 km. Si a esto se le suma la inteligencia que aporta la OTAN, el resultado es un combo letal para Vladimir Putin.
> Algo así como Himars². Lo veo muy perjudicial y creo que inclina la guerra definitivamente a favor de Ucrania.



A ver cómo lo sigo explicando... coste del artefacto...

La cosa es simple de entender... la bomba va sobre un misil que tiene que alcanzar algo así como 150 Km... si no hubiese medidas contra eso pues... el problema son las medidas que SI DISPONE Rusia y que por tanto hacen que MUY POSIBLEMENTE no sean más que el 60% de eficaces en sus primeros lanzamientos... 

Ahi hay que empezar a ver cual es el coste para Rusia de destruir el misil y los daños ocasionados por cada impacto y las posibilidades de restituir esos daños...

No le de más vueltas.... los cacharros iraníes esos con motor de amoto y una estructura probablemente de fibra con un simple ordenador de los de 30 euros, por cierto ya no valen 30 euros, que han subido comola espuma y no se encuentran, ¿no les parece curioso?... total unos 3000 euros el cacharro y con el petardo puede que 5000 lereles... si no hay medidas ANTIAEREAS, como es el caso de Ucrania para evitar que se las vuelen pues la RENTABILIDAD es la puñeta y no hay nada que hacer frente a ellos...

Y aquí la cosa ya se entiende... si usted puede castigar al adversario con SOBRECOSTES de la puñeta, pues usted gana, pero sino, mejor ahorrese el COSTE del uso, no sea que se lo copien los chinos y luego vayan de vuelta contra usted...

Ahora mismo la situación es simple, USTED tiene que evitar el uso masivo de los artefactos Iranies para volver a tener un empate técnico... y ahí está el juego y me temo que eso no tiene desde mi punto de vista y desde el ámbito economico ningún tipo de ajuste... salvo que la OTAN entre y haga que la superioridad aerea rusa no se pueda poner en juego, que es lo que ha conseguido la OTAN al ocultar los sistemas antiaereos de los sistemas misilísiticos rusos, y lo que contrarrestó Rusia con los sistemas del todo a CIEN de los IRANIES.... que es ahora mismo lo que tiene en una SANGRIA a Ucrania y NOS LLEVA A TODOS A LA RUINA, dado que tenemos que finainciarla...

Pasta, pasta, pasta, pasta, pasta....


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

Un cementerio de misiles para demostrar que Rusia ha cometido crímenes de guerra .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El T-34/76 era un carro revolucionario, tenía un cañon del 76,2 cuando los modelos alemanes no pasaban del 50, su blindaje inclinado le permtia resistir los impactos mucho mejor que las cajas de zapatos de los panzer, era tal su eficacia que los alemanes llamban a los impactos de sus cañones antitanque disponibles de 37 mm "picaportes". Se vieron obligados a usar cañones antitanque soviéticos del 76,2 capturados. Los alemanes no montaron cañones del 75 en sus panzer IV hasta bien entrado 1942 en su modelo F.



De hecho estaba mal forjados que hasta un impacto de cualquier antitanque rompía el chasis aunque no hubiera penetración


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver cómo lo sigo explicando... coste del artefacto...
> 
> La cosa es simple de entender... la bomba va sobre un misil que tiene que alcanzar algo así como 150 Km... si no hubiese medidas contra eso pues... el problema son las medidas que SI DISPONE Rusia y que por tanto hacen que MUY POSIBLEMENTE no sean más que el 60% de eficaces en sus primeros lanzamientos...
> 
> ...



En una guerra no importa el coste. .
Y los drones iraníes han sido flor de un día .más cuando muchos han redescubrimiento el boffors de los años 50


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> De hecho estaba mal forjados que hasta un impacto de cualquier antitanque rompía el chasis aunque no hubiera penetración



Eso es falso, los alemanes no dispusieron de antitanques adecuados hasta 1942 y no en gran número, en 1943 seguian usando los de 50mm. durante Barbarroja el blindaje del T-34/76 era impenetrable para los cañones de 50mm de los Panzer III.


----------



## Octubrista (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí una comparación del vídeo que ha borrado Ursulita y el que ha subido despúes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un lapsus en Matrix, eso de reconocer bajas, porque choca con la doctrina con la que pretenden hacer creer a los propios ucranianos que van ganando.

Esos ucranianos que se creen la propaganda con la que controlan sus mentes, y que ahora, a oscuras y con frío, empiezan a cuestionarse que están ganando.

Si se habla abiertamente desde la cabeza de la narrativa de 100.000 muertos, hasta los más limitados mentalmente pueden razonar y llegar a la conclusión de que son el doble de muertos, o más. Y eso a multiplicar por 4 o 5 el número de heridos, muchos de ellos ya lisiados de por vida.

No es extraño el arrebato de intentar borrar de los mass media, y las RRSS esa declaración, choca con la narrativa que trata de engañar a los ucranianos, no vaya a ser que descubran que el plan de los anglos es llevar al matadero hasta el último ucraniano y que sean ellos los que hagan el trabajo sucio contra Rusia.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

*Huesos, pinturas y mapaches: el saqueo ruso de Jersón.*
El pedestal ubicado en el centro de Jersón donde se erigía la estatua de Grigory Potemkin *se encuentra ahora tan vacío como la cripta que acogía sus restos*. Tan sólo se puede leer la placa donde se hacía apología de sus andanzas: "A los que descubrieron esta tierra en la que estamos viviendo, una muestra de respeto a nuestros predecesores por sus grandes logros".

El monumento levantado a la memoria del famoso general ruso tampoco eludió los sobresaltos que ha tenido que enfrentar su tumba.* Las fuerzas bolcheviques lo destruyeron en 1921 y sólo fue reconstruido en 2003. *La suerte del cadáver de quien fuera gobernador general de _Novorossia_ (Nueva Rusia) -el mismo territorio que se ha convertido en un referente vital para Vladimir Putin- fue todavía más ajetreada.









Huesos, pinturas y mapaches: el saqueo ruso de Jersón


El pedestal ubicado en el centro de Jersón donde se erigía la estatua de Grigory Potemkin se encuentra ahora tan vacío como la cripta que acogía sus restos. Tan sólo se puede...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Un lapsus en Matrix, eso de reconocer bajas, porque choca con la doctrina con la que pretenden hacer creer a los propios ucranianos que van ganando.
> 
> Esos ucranianos que se creen la propaganda con la que controlan sus mentes, y que ahora, a oscuras y con frío, empiezan a cuestionarse que están ganando.
> 
> ...



Chorradas..los prorusos os agarrais a cualquier clavo con tétanos


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Tengo familia emigrada, primos que viven lejos. Todos, todos, todos, se han casado con no gallegos. Ni siquiera españoles. El único problema es gente que vive en Suiza. de segunda generación, y no tienen la ciudadanía. Es surrealista.
> Es más, sobre el tema de la integración gallega y el anarquismo natural galllego: El Centro Gallego es una invención moderna, antes de eso en América había "centros" de cada comarca, y hasta de cada parroquia. El Centro Gallego nace como una mutualidad y para unirlos a todos.
> No, los gallegos no somos excluyentes. Incluso hay un relato de Castelao sobre el tema de la raza... y es un alegato antirracista; un niño negro traído por un indiano poderoso, que se cría en Galicia... y al hacerse mayor, como todos, marcha a Cuba -su cuba natal- para hacer fortuna. Al encontrarse con un paisano le invade la morriña: "quiero volver a casa, no me hago a vivir entre esta gente extraña". (O algo así, cito de memoria).
> Castelao era humanista, humorista, putero y un vividor, pero retrató como nadie la idiosincrasia gallega.



Gran cuento el de Castelao y cómo ya indica eso que digo de la idiosincrasia y como mamándola acabas adoptándola...

Los galllegos somos terriblemente inclusivos, si esa palabreja se pudiese explicar... si a un gallego no le afecta nadie, en tanto en cuanto no entre en su casa a dar o poner... un gallego es tan extremadamente territorial que ES CAPAZ de entender al OTRO desde la perspectiva DIPLOMATICA... pero si los gallegos tenemos hasta la RETRANCA como forma de mantener esa diplomacia y no estar en riñas constantes...

Sabes porque somos tan INCLUSIVOS... pues porque somos TERRIBLEMENTE territoriles, no hay animal más territorial que el gallego y a partir de ahí y para no matarnos ENTENDEMOS al otro y LO RESPETAMOS a niveles bestiales, PUES SABEMOS que lo mismo que NOSOTROS MATARIAMOS por lo nuestro, LOS OTROS igual...

Y no hay cosa más inclusiva que entender al otro... si lo consideras como tú y tú eres tal como somos los gallegos, pero... no siempre es así y no todos los ciudadanos del mundo son tan extremadamente territoriales, créeme... en realidad casi nadie en el mundo, salvo los gallegos tenemos ese nivel de territorialidad...

Y ahí está uno de NUESTROS INMENSOS FUERTES... pero a nivel local es un DESASTRE igualmente, dado que acabamos siendo incapaces de generar un mínimo de COMUNIDAD fuertemente poderosa, eso no va con nosotros y es así... 

Quíen más me enseñó por cierto sobre todo esto fue un Catalán, que era hodidamente lógico y cabal y llegó a entender tanto a los gallegos que nos tenía por genios y demonios a la vez... y es cierto...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso es falso, los alemanes no dispusieron de antitanques adecuados hasta 1942 y no en gran número, en 1943 seguian usando los de 50mm. durante Barbarroja el blindaje del T-34/76 era impenetrable para los cañones de 50mm de los Panzer III.



aqui un VIDEO CON furia PORCINA


----------



## Octubrista (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Chorradas..los prorusos os agarrais a cualquier clavo con tétanos



No es necesario ser prorruso, es suficiente con tener un mínimo racional y no desenvolverse por la vida como un hooligan de fútbol.

Si esas declaraciones no fueran contra la narrativa oficial, no se preocuparían en censurarlas.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

Cosas genocidas...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

_*








Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora | Se incendia un depósito de petróleo ruso cerca de la frontera con Ucrania


Un depósito de petróleo en la región rusa de Briansk, ciudad situada a 150 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania, se ha incendiado, según informa el g




www.elmundo.es




*_
*
Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora | Se incendia un depósito de petróleo ruso cerca de la frontera con Ucrania *
_*El presidente de Ucrania ha solicitado la creación de un tribunal especial para demandar a Rusia ante la Corte Penal Internacional tras los crímenes cometidos durante la guerra en Ucrania*_


----------



## Snowball (30 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> No es necesario ser prorruso, es suficiente con tener un mínimo racional y no desenvolverse por la vida como un hooligan de fútbol.
> 
> Si esas declaraciones no fueran contra la narrativa oficial, no se preocuparían en censurarlas.



Esto me recuerda a los hermanos scholl que fueron condenados a muerte por el régimen Nazi en 1942 sólo por decir lo evidente:

Alemania no puede ganar la guerra contra todo el mundo.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

Cuanto costará llenar un país de mercenarios....pero si paga Europa y EEUU.....La historia próximamente en los mejores cines....se quiere ir pero no se va, no cobra por participar una y otra vez en el programa....un niño de siete años le da la mitad de su paga para que se compre un coche....

*Un tirador español en Ucrania se desahoga en 'Todo es mentira' y agradece el evadirse con el programa: "Me quiero ir ya"*

"Todos sabemos que las guerras acaban en una mesa. Y espero que acabe, porque me quiero ir ya", ha confesado, congelado de frío. "Siento el imperativo de irme, es que siento el irme. *Me tengo que ir ya*", ha insistido en directo con el programa de Cuatro. Además, ha asegurado que la situación le desborda: "Ya he llegado a mi límite".

"Hay gente que me pregunta que por qué salgo en el programa de Risto. Hostia puta, no sabéis lo bien que me hace mentalmente desahogarme, hablar con gente española...", ha expresado el exlegionario. Y, además, Juan ha dejado claro que no se beneficia económicamente: "*Y no pagáis ni un duro*, que hay gente que dice que me estoy forrando".

"Estoy recaudando dinero para conseguir un vehículo aquí en Ucrania, de vital importancia", ha continuado Juan. Y ha enternecido a toda la mesa de Todo es mentira con una anécdota: "Y* me ha donado dos euros un niño de siete años*, que tiene una paga de cinco euros al mes. Me ha dicho que no me puede dar más, pero que soy su superhéroe".


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)

. Volkswagen reclama a la UE reducir el precio de la energía o se llevará las fábricas de baterías a ''otro lugar''


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El caso es que disponian de un excelente bombardero a reacción, el Arado-234, con asientos eyectables, pero en vez de producirlo en masa, lo dedicaron a vuelos de reconocimiento. Si el Me-262 hubiese sido desarrollado en 1942 hubiese puesto en aprietos a la formaciones de bombarderos pesados diurnos, pues iban sin escolta, o con escolta cercana. Pero como ya he señalado, las prioridades las marcaban los conglomerados, no los militares.



No es tan sencillo... sí es cierto que el no adoptar una ECONOMÍA DE GUERRA constituyó en sí mismo un GRAVISIMO ERROR de los alemanes... pero iban a perder igual, quizás hubiesen aguantado algo más, pero, tampoco mucho más, era una simple cuestión de saturación y ellos no tanían esa capacidad... simple y llanamente no tenían recursos suficientes y el error mayúsculo de Hitler una vez hubo adoptado el pacto Riventrop fue no mantenerlo vivo el tiempo que fuese y hasta dónde llegase... se acobardó con los ingleses y sobre todo con el Tio Sam, que probablemente temía en medida suprema, dado que había adoptado muchas estrategias de producción del Tio Sam... de no haber sido así y en función de que estrategia en medio oriente hubiese adoptado la URSS, quizás hoy estaríamos hablando de otra cosa... pero al romper ese pacto y tras que los anglosajones supieron que toda la perorata que se gastaba Hitler no era más que ENTRETENIMIENTO para CONSEGUIR que los anglosajones fuesen permisivos con la militarización de Alemania... esto es especulación pero HITLER tenía poco o nada de tonto, nos lo han dibujado como tal, pero... el tipo lo que quería es un corredor abierto para medio oriente, lo que la geopolítica inglesa siempre había dicho, o por Rusia o por Turquía más o menos y los alemanes y los turcos, pues eso... pero a Hitler se le atragantó el Tio Sam y... se acojonó, a lo que deberíamos sumar que en una guerra con inglaterra y los soviéticos mirando, Irán acabaría en manos de los soviéticos, pero, bueno todo esto es ficción...

Producir, pongamos este ejemplo, ese avión en masa no es algo tan simple como decirlo, se rquiere un tipo de fábrica, de mecanizados, profesionales, etc y luego está que ese avión constituya por sí mismo un cambio realmente importante y los recursos que lleve sean merecedores de ser EXTRAIDOS de otros proyectos o realidades... una cosa es querer otra poder...


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cuanto costará llenar un país de mercenarios....pero si paga Europa y EEUU.....La historia próximamente en los mejores cines....se quiere ir pero no se va, no cobra por participar una y otra vez en el programa....un niño de siete años le da la mitad de su paga para que se compre un coche....
> 
> *Un tirador español en Ucrania se desahoga en 'Todo es mentira' y agradece el evadirse con el programa: "Me quiero ir ya"*
> 
> ...



Si esto es verdad (que no me lo creo, porque si lo fuera en realidad lo habrán hecho los padres y no el niño): ¿no le da vergüenza aceptar esos dos euros de un niño que no es capaz de discernir la realidad que conlleva una guerra??.

¡¡No se ni cómo se atreve a hacerlo público!!. Lo que debería hacer es decirle al niño que los superhéroes son los que evitan las guerras y no los que van a matar a otros por dinero.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

Y los Europeos verán subir aún más el precio de la electricidad, alguien ha de pagar todo esto....Una ayuda "adicional" más que sumar a las diarias peticiones de ayudas "adicionales" Quieren que se les envie energía y al precio que ellos dicten.....la UE a seguir pagando, que sobra el dinero.

*Ucrania pide apoyo ante la escasez energética y para proteger sus infraestructuras*

"La primera opción es comprar electricidad a la UE. *Pero los precios en el mercado de la UE son significativamente más altos que en Ucrania, por lo que hará falta una ayuda financiera adicional*", ha dicho Kuleba, según el comunicado difundido hoy por el Ministerio de Exteriores ucraniano, citado por Ukrinform.


----------



## arriondas (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Chorradas..los prorusos os agarrais a cualquier clavo con tétanos



Lo ha dicho la Ursula, no nosotros. Después, lo han editado. ¿Por qué?


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Adios 404, adios...
> ex coronel estadounidense da predicciones apocalípticas para Ucrania: Ucrania dejará de existir durante la próxima fase de la operación especial rusa. Esto sería seguido por la destrucción del orden mundial liberal y el cambio de poder e influencia en toda Europa.



A ver si acaban de una vez con el poder otanico y a tomar por culo ukrania


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

*Zelenski pide crear un tribunal especial para demandar a Rusia ante la Corte Penal Internacional.*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, insta a crear un tribunal especial para que "cada asesino ruso reciba el castigo merecido" tras los crímenes cometidos durante la* guerra en Ucrania*. En concreto, quiere crear este tribunal para demandar a Rusia ante la Corte Penal Internacional.

En su habitual discurso nocturno, Zelenski ha lamentado que "los instrumentos jurídicos internacionales disponibles no son suficientes para la justicia". "Incluso en la Corte Penal Internacional todavía es imposible llevar ante la justicia a los más altos líderes políticos y militares de Rusia por el crimen de agresión contra nuestro estado", ha lamentado.

Por ello, el presidente, tras más de nueve meses de *guerra en Ucrania*, pretende "unir a la mayoría mundial en apoyo del proyecto de resolución de la Asamblea General de la ONU sobre el Tribunal Especial".


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

¿Esto no sería competencia desleal respecto a otras empresas? No importa, hay que ir posicionandose en el futuro negocio de la reconstrucción para que sean las empresas de tu país quienes lo realicen, lo pagará Europa, pero habrá paises que se aprovechen para hacer negocio (los cuatro que mandan actualmente seguramente) el resto solo están para pagar la cuenta.

*Reino Unido alcanza un acuerdo con Ucrania sobre comercio digital para la reconstrucción*

El acuerdo proporcionará a Ucrania acceso a "servicios financieros cruciales *para el esfuerzo de reconstrucción*", así como "una mayor cooperación (...) en materia de ciberseguridad y tecnologías emergentes", afirmó el ejecutivo británico.

Las empresas ucranianas "también *podrán comerciar de forma más eficiente y barata con el Reino Unido*" y el acuerdo proporciona un marco para mejorar la compatibilidad entre los sistemas de identidad desmaterializados, de forma que "las personas puedan (...) demostrar quiénes son" si han perdido sus papeles o necesitan cruzar fronteras.


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Nov 2022)

Muchos os preguntábais donde estan todo el armamento que la uenazi y la otanazi han estado mandando a 404, no todo ha llegado a ukrolandia, y los nanzis se quejaban de ello, pues en sitios como este (ya hay varios paises afectados, este e suno de ellos):
Nigeria alerta de que las armas usadas en la guerra en Ucrania se "filtran" en la cuenca del lago Chad (msn.com)

Me pregunto cual es el plan para dejar que las armas vayan sin control, no me gusta un pelo


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Nov 2022)

Menudo futuro tiene Alemania por delante. Alemania compraba a Rusia casi 50.000 Millones de metros cúbicos que son alrededor de 40 millones de toneladas de GNL y el acuerdo con Qatar es por solo 15 millones de toneladas. Es menos de la mitad de lo que le compraba a Rusia. EEUU no tiene capacidad para suministrar el resto ni tampoco voluntad.

Así que inevitablemente Alemania a largo plazo debería regularizar las relaciones comerciales con Rusia y restaurar el NS2. El inconveniente es que es quien vende quien pone el precio y las condiciones.

*Alemania recibirá gas de Qatar a partir de 2026*
Alemania recibirá gas de Qatar a partir de 2026


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> ¿Un simple soldado es oficial???



Se considera oficial cualquier persona adscrita a un cuerpo del estado, así un agente de policía es un oficial, un agente judicial o un presidente de mesa electoral refiriéndose a que su cargo es "oficial", dado por el estado.

Se confunde con el empleo de oficial, que es un empleo o rango dentro del ejercito, pero cualquier persona que este en una misión o encargo del estado es un oficial.

En la vida laboral también existe el grado de oficial de 3ª, 2ª y 1ª, los obreros cualificados son oficiales de 2º, los obreros con derecho a mando sobre los otros, ya sea por experiencia o por sus cualidades de liderazgo son oficiales de 1ª.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> En una guerra no importa el coste. .
> ...



Vas a un hotel y dices que estando como se está en guerra, TU NO PAGAS, QUE NO ES PRECISO... en la vida todo es PASTA... PARA BIEN O PARA MAL...

Y en la guerra es tanto peor...

Y no debemos confundir pasta con billetes o números en un banco...

En guerra PASTA son materias primas y las cantidades nunca son las suficientes, siempre serán más y más....

En cuanto a los drones iranies... en el mismo momento que vuelva la electricidad sin problemas a Ucrania y no sea volada la estructura una y otra vez, entonces volveremos al empate técnico en el aire, que no en el suelo, dado que nosotros estamos en posición de ataque y ellos de defensa y eso supone que por cada 10 que nosotros gastemos ellos van a gastar sólo 3 ó 4 a lo sumo... MAL IGUALMENTE pero ese es el escenario mejor y...

VIETNAM es dónde estamos... y ya ves lo que supusieron los costes para el Tio Sam, LA QUIEBRA y adios Bretton-Woods y hola Dolar-petroleo y .... burbujas greenspan MEDIANTE hoy...

No es nada bueno despreciar la realidad y adoptar la ficción... no no deberías ir a un hotel sin pasta,aún que haya guerra...


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Menudo futuro tiene Alemania por delante. Alemania compraba a Rusia casi 50.000 Millones de metros cúbicos que son alrededor de 40 millones de toneladas de GNL y el acuerdo con Qatar es por solo 15 millones de toneladas. Es menos de la mitad de lo que le compraba a Rusia. EEUU no tiene capacidad para suministrar el resto ni tampoco voluntad.
> 
> Así que inevitablemente Alemania a largo plazo debería regularizar las relaciones comerciales con Rusia y restaurar el NS2. El inconveniente es que es quien vende quien pone el precio y las condiciones.
> 
> ...



*¿40 millones de toneladas, estas seguro, sabes lo que es eso.....? *
_*Putin sera liquidado y se restablecerá todo como antes y Rusia pagará los daños causados incluida la corte penal internacional ¿ o es eterno Putler?*_
*Es muy facil de entender.......... pero de un comunista bizumero no se puede esperar nada*


----------



## alfonbass (30 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Sergei Mikheyev ha pedido a Rusia que intensifique sus ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura crítica de Ucrania para crear una crisis humanitaria masiva que conduzca a otros "10-15 millones de refugiados".
> 
> Dice que Rusia debería asegurarse de que Ucrania no tenga población civil.



Luego dicen aquí que son los "antifascistas de la muette"...por favor, nótese la ironía...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Muchos os preguntábais donde estan todo el armamento que la uenazi y la otanazi han estado mandando a 404, no todo ha llegado a ukrolandia, y los nanzis se quejaban de ello, pues en sitios como este (ya hay varios paises afectados, este e suno de ellos):
> Nigeria alerta de que las armas usadas en la guerra en Ucrania se "filtran" en la cuenca del lago Chad (msn.com)
> 
> Me pregunto cual es el plan para dejar que las armas vayan sin control, no me gusta un pelo



Es un plan sin fisuras, las armas pasan sin control alguna la frontera polerda, allí los recibe la banda del Zele y las merca convenientemente, a el los traficantes le ingresan su generosa comisión y el resto al mercado negro. Dejan algunos para que los destruyan los rusos para que no de el cante demasiado.


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Chinos y rusos son enemigos y tal...
> 
> -2 aviones de combate chinos y 6 rusos entran en la zona de defensa aérea de Corea del Sur.



Es "zona de identificación", no "zona de defensa aérea" ni perteneciente a Corea.
Esa interpretación es un invento surcoreano y se lo comen con patatas, porque
tanto China, como Rusia, Japón o los del Norte no lo reconocen para nada...


----------



## Epicii (30 Nov 2022)

Europa debió reaccionar en 2014...con el golpe de Estado, con Nuland diciendo "que se joda Europa"
No creo que Rusia sea una sociedad a imitar, ni sus gobernantes los mas honestos del mundo, y que si, que Rusia ha invadido a Ucrania...
Hablo de la conveniencia europea, y que la conveniencia de Europa no era tocarle los cojones a su proveedor de energia barata, creando un estado hostil en sus fronteras...Esa era la estrategia de EEUU, los dirigentes europeos o son idiotas o son traidores a sus ciudadanos...


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> ¿temperaturas?



Mirarlo ahora es algo complicado, porque los modelos tienen varias salidas diarias y las últimas ha variado sustancialmente. En cualquier caso, da miedo sobre todo por la bajísima presión -una auténtica bestialidad- y por el origen del aire que la alimenta.
En cualquier caso, de aquí a esas fechas podría pasar cualquier cosa. La atmosfera en el cuadrante Groenlandia-Europa se está inestabilizando bastante lo que unido a un potente anticiclón de bloqueo en Rusia hará que las bolsas de aire frío nos las comamos enteritas.

Un dato importante más: la superficie nevada en el hemisferio norte es bastante superior a la media y sobre todo a los últimos años.

Espero colgar más información sobre esta circunstancia.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

*Alemania considera "frívola" la opción de una tregua en Ucrania pues Rusia mantendría los territorios ocupados.
*
El presidente de Alemania, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, ha descartado cualquier tipo de tregua en estos momentos en lo que respecta a la guerra de Ucrania, ya que supondría que Rusia mantuviera los territorios que ha ocupado hasta ahora."Las recomendaciones para hacer una tregua ahora son una frivolidad", ha dicho.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Mirarlo ahora es algo complicado, porque los modelos tienen varias salidas diarias y las últimas ha variado sustancialmente. En cualquier caso, da miedo sobre todo por la bajísima presión -una auténtica bestialidad- y por el origen del aire que la alimenta.
> En cualquier caso, de aquí a esas fechas podría pasar cualquier cosa. La atmosfera en el cuadrante Groenlandia-Europa se está inestabilizando bastante lo que unido a un potente anticiclón de bloqueo en Rusia hará que las bolsas de aire frío nos las comamos enteritas.
> 
> Un dato importante más: la superficie nevada en el hemisferio norte es bastante superior a la media y sobre todo a los últimos años.
> ...



Seguimos con el Calentamiento Global Frio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Nov 2022)

Una camioneta de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruida cerca de Kremennaya

Foto: @zachistka_ua

@anna_noticias


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Se considera oficial cualquier persona adscrita a un cuerpo del estado, así un agente de policía es un oficial, un agente judicial o un presidente de mesa electoral refiriéndose a que su cargo es "oficial", dado por el estado.
> 
> Se confunde con el empleo de oficial, que es un empleo o rango dentro del ejercito, pero cualquier persona que este en una misión o encargo del estado es un oficial.
> 
> En la vida laboral también existe el grado de oficial de 3ª, 2ª y 1ª, los obreros cualificados son oficiales de 2º, los obreros con derecho a mando sobre los otros, ya sea por experiencia o por sus cualidades de liderazgo son oficiales de 1ª.



Al final me voy a volver tarumba con este asunto y no acabaré de saber nada sobre él...

A ver retrotraigo la cuestión... el conforero Seronoser, dijo con respeto de la charla de PONTELEGUINS que esta había mencionado la muerte de 100 k OFICIALES y por tanto daba por sentado que habría 3 soldados por oficial y por ende ponía unos 300 k muertos... 

Pregunté sobre cual era la cantidad de soldados asignados más o menos por oficial y el mismo conforero me constetó que en Rusia se consideraba oficial a cualquier soldado que hubiese estado recibiendo la instrucción básica de un militar...

Entonces repregunté si un SOLDADO era considerado un oficial???

La cosa se ha ido liando y me da la impresión que lo que intentais decirme es que PONTELEGUINS se refería a que habían muerto 100k militares, que la consideración de OFICIAL no era por el rango, sino por ser miembros del ejército...

Debo entender esto???.... ays, hay veces que las cuestiones se vuelven realmente complicadas...

Mi pregunta en todo caso primera, era y la vuelvo a hacer:

- ¿Cuantos oficiales (mandos) suele haber por soldado?, que era realmente la cuestión que yo planteaba y por motivos que no eran el cálculo de muertos sino más bien el sobrecoste de cada persona muerta en combate... de ahí mi pregunta de que si un soldado con simple formación militar en Rusia ya tuviese también el rango de oficial, algo que no me parecía coherente... 

A nivel de costes por poner un caso que se podría entender, no es lo mismo que se muera un simple sargento de tierra que comanda una batería que la muerte sea la de un mecánico que repara aviones...


----------



## Argentium (30 Nov 2022)

Si toman esta medida, quedará suficiente gasoil para abastecer a Europa?? Y de gas como andamos?? @Caronte el barquero , gracias¡¡¡
*La Casa Blanca estudia pedir al Congreso que duplique el límite de almacenamiento de gasóleo de calefacción para acumular reservas durante el invierno*
13:56 || 30/11/2022


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Nov 2022)

El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no puede especificar las pérdidas del ejército ya que se trata de información sensible y está sujeta a restricción de publicación - Responsable del Departamento de Relaciones Públicas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Senik


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Al final me voy a volver tarumba con este asunto y no acabaré de saber nada sobre él...
> 
> A ver retrotraigo la cuestión... el conforero Seronoser, dijo con respeto de la charla de PONTELEGUINS que esta había mencionado la muerte de 100 k OFICIALES y por tanto daba por sentado que habría 3 soldados por oficial y por ende ponía unos 300 k muertos...
> 
> ...



Si, debes entender eso, 100K militares, no oficiales, la proporción de oficiales en un regimiento de artillería es de 1 cada cuarenta soldados, imagínate cuales serian las cifras finales.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hay un grave problema con la FALTA DE VISIÓN GENERAL sobre la juventud actual, las remesas de inmigrantes y EL ENVEJECIMIENTO POBLACIONAL...
> 
> Sir, hoy en Europa por cada 10 trabajadores que se jubilan, inmigrantes aparte NO HAY MÁS DE 7 JÓVENES que entran al mercado laboral... el resultado de tan NEFASTO desempeño en dicho mercado es que escasea mano de obra de todo tipo, especialmente cualificada y ENCIMA cada día la capacidad de pago en el consumidor es menor, con lo cual hemos llegado a un extremo tan absurdo que hoy en día a un chaval le da lo mismo trabajar de repartidor, que de fontanero o mecánico...
> 
> ...



Esto que comentas es un FRACASO CIVILIZATORIO digno de una distopia, la vida normal miserable de la gente normal impide el apocalipsis.

Es raro en Asia a quién a aprietan las tuercas es a los abuelos.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Nov 2022)

❗ Situación en Soledar a las 15.00 horas del 30 de noviembre de 2022

Destacamentos de asalto del PMC "Wagner" y unidades de la NM de la RPD continúan limpiando las áreas adyacentes a Kurdyumovka. La información sobre la captura completa de Disputed no fue confirmada: a pesar de las imágenes de ayer al menos parte del pueblo todavía está bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En el área de Bakhmut, el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania espera las Fuerzas Armadas RF continúen su ofensiva hacia al sur y suroeste de Bakhmut. El envío de refuerzos es difícil debido al estado de las carreteras.

▪Al mismo tiempo, no existe una comunicación estable entre las unidades ucranianas debido al fallo de varios repetidores de VHF. Se han dispuesto terminales de comunicación por satélite Starlink en la vanguardia.

▪Se han transferido reservas del segundo escalón de defensa, incluidos mercenarios de habla inglesa en el área de Bakhmut, Opytny y Belaya Gora. En la escuela en Opytny y al este de Belaya Gora se dispusieron puestos de tiro con ametralladoras pesadas.

▪Debido a la amenaza de un avance de las tropas rusas desde los límites de Bakhmut, se envían a nuevas posiciones a tres BM-21 Grad MLRS, así como parte del 43.° batallón del 53.° Ombre y la 71.° brigada Jaeger de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Morteros de la brigada mecanizada 54 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y helicópteros bombardean en las áreas de la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en Andreevka, Opytnoye, Zaitsevo, la carretera Soledar-Bakhmut. Además un "Tochka-U" se usó contra Popasnaya.

▪En las cercanías de Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk) se han entregado municiones, combustible y lubricantes en previsión de una ofensiva del ejército ruso desde la línea Mayorsk-Shumy.


#Bakhmut #digest #Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Soledar #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## arriondas (30 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Mientras tanto, en España...









Hasta 90.000 pequeñas y medianas empresas están en quiebra y 20.000 cerraron en verano


Un total de 90.000 empresas pequeñas y medianas se encuentran en quiebra técnica y otras 20.000 ya cerraron durante el verano




theobjective.com





Pero eso no nos lo va a contar Caravieja Prego...


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ☦ La guerra contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa en Ucrania se calienta con renovado vigor
> 
> El SBU está llevando a cabo registros en el convento de San Cirilo y Metodio (!) cerca de Mukachevo. Los agentes de la Gestapo están inspeccionando los locales del monasterio para "verificar los datos sobre la intención de utilizar la diócesis como foco de paz ruso". Una prueba más de que los militantes sectarios y disidentes han tomado el poder en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Que poca vergüenza tienen. Fueron Cirilo y Metodio quienes crearon el alfabeto cirílico y las bases del idioma ruso del cual parte su dialecto ucraniano. Están allanando sus propios orígenes.


----------



## Dado8 (30 Nov 2022)

Todos los que seguimos el conflicto sabemos que los muertos militares o milicianos por parte ucraniana se cuentan por decenas de miles, todo los días hay videos de decenas de muertos. Decir que han muerto 100.000 militares y mercenarios ucranianos estaría muy cerca de la realidad.

"Un vehículo de combate de infantería estadounidense quemado con un montón de militares de la fuerzas armadas de Ucrania encontrado en Donbass.

El voluntario ucraniano, que publicó el video, también informó que 5 soldados más de las Fuerzas ucranianas se pudrieron en el sótano en el área de las posiciones ucranianas derrotadas.".

t.me/FrentedelEste/7530


----------



## Kron II (30 Nov 2022)

Con el corte del petróleo ruso al mediterráneo podemos comenzar a ver cosas interesantes, como el precio del diésel en el entorno de los 3 € por litro, con el consiguiente estresamiento de las cadenas de suministros (altamente intensivas en diésel). Esto provocaría una nueva ronda de inflación impactando en toda Europa.


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2022)

Medicina Táctica:

*








Evacuación y Primeros Auxilios a Soldado Herido del DPR *
_*Sangrado arterial de la pierna izquierda y bala en el cuello. 
¡Gracias a médicos profesionales, el luchador está vivo, 
completamente sano e ileso!*_

Lo de "sano e ileso" parece un exceso literario...


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277226
> 
> 
> Un bombardero estratégico de largo alcance Tu-22M3 regresó al servicio activo a continuación de los trabajos de mantenimiento en la empresa Rostec.
> ...



Para mi gusto, es una de las aeronaves militares más hermosas jamás construidas.


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

Este compa tiene una buena cuenta de twitter sobre meteo en Rusia. Vive junto al Volga medio.







Seguramente pocas veces habéis visto nevar así, he tenido la suerte de verlo en alguna ocasión, pero con estrellas mucho mas sencillas. Significa que el cristal de hielo se ha desprendido de una nube que está a muy poca altura. Cuanta mas altura, los copos se van uniendo y ya pierde la enorme belleza que supone contemplar estas auténticas estrellas cristalizadas de agua que en los libros del cole nos las ponían siempre a través de una lupa. Es flipante.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (30 Nov 2022)

Un herido en una explosión en la embajada de Ucrania en Madrid

Según la policía española, un empleado de la embajada ucraniana en Madrid resultó herido en una aparente explosión de una carta bomba.









Ukraine war latest: Putin orders Russian army to observe 36-hour ceasefire


Vladimir Putin has ordered his forces to observe a 36-hour ceasefire over Russia/Ukraine's Christmas period; listen to a Daily podcast special, in which a Ukrainian MP shares three wishes for 2023, while you scroll.




news.sky.com


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> La HIENA DE EUROPA "Winston Churchill" está dentro del Club de Roma(Agenda 2030) y su sistema judicial en infinitamente más corrupto que el nuestro(España) y eso que el español es de república cocotera.



El bueno de Churchill está fumando puros con su colega Fidel Castro en algún paraíso extraterrestre.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

aurariola dijo:


> Ese es el gran problema de futuro..... y donde estan las soluciones de nuestros politicos? las politicas de natalidad? , alguien cree que sin juventud habra en 30 años pensiones, estado del bienestar, sanidad gratuita?.....estamos asistiendo a la eutanasia de paises enteros (nosotros)y no no enteramos, lo mismo que el abuelete moribundo que encamado en el hospital es sedado sin saber que le esta pasando. Y no, la inmigracion no es solucion, es mas bien la aparicion de los carroñeros que se van a dar su ultimo festin....... mis hijos por desgracia no viviran mejor que yo



Y todas las políticas de género buscan un mismo fin: reducir las poblaciones autóctonas. Así tienen el 'hueco' para meter a los inmigrantes y la excusa ideal 'es necesario aumentarla'. Y lo normal y sano habría sido fomentar la natalidad autóctona, pero ellos prefieren conseguir el estado de cosas del que hablaba antes: convertir las naciones en conjuntos de grupúsculos descohesionados. Así el voto se dispersa entre demasiados partidos, es obvio. Y les importan un carajo los inmigrantes, solo los utilizan para desposeernos de soberanía.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

404 va de mal en peor:


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Nov 2022)

@JAGGER tontopollas esto es para ti y tus amiguetas sionazis
Palestina Hoy on Twitter: "En el Día Internacional de Solidaridad con el Pueblo Palestino. ¿Cuál es tu mensaje para el pueblo palestino? https://t.co/nOXySkfP0v" / Twitter


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Borraron esa parte del discurso en todos los medios occidentales. Menos mal lo grabaron.
> 
> Menuda metida de pata de la bruja, estoy seguro al que le redacto el discurso habrá recibido su carta de despido de efecto inmediato.
> 
> ...



Pues yo soy de los que apuestan que hay medio millón entre muertos e inválidos para el combate.
De hecho, el ejercito original ucraniano ya está fuera del 'concurso' bélico.


----------



## pamarvilla (30 Nov 2022)

*Polonia: "¿qué hay de lo mío?"*

Según fuentes rusas, los polacos preparan la anexión de algunos territorios de Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

pamarvilla dijo:


> *Polonia: "¿qué hay de lo mío?"*
> 
> Según fuentes rusas, los polacos preparan la anexión de algunos territorios de Ucrania.



Jo jo jo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Vas a un hotel y dices que estando como se está en guerra, TU NO PAGAS, QUE NO ES PRECISO... en la vida todo es PASTA... PARA BIEN O PARA MAL...
> 
> Y en la guerra es tanto peor...
> 
> ...



los drones iranies han REDESCUBIerto esta arma de los años 60...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es un plan sin fisuras, las armas pasan sin control alguna la frontera polerda, allí los recibe la banda del Zele y las merca convenientemente, a el los traficantes le ingresan su generosa comisión y el resto al mercado negro. Dejan algunos para que los destruyan los rusos para que no de el cante demasiado.



sisis esas armas que NADIe ha encontrado en ningun mercado negro,,,salvo los RUSOS que se llevaron un NLAW a su casa y se les disparo en el maletero de su coche dimitri de mierda


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

Explosión por una carta bomba en la Embajada de Ucrania en Madrid


Hay al menos una persona herida. El explosivo iba en un sobre que ha recibido el empleado herido. La Policía ha activado el protocolo antiterrorista.




www.google.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Nov 2022)

@JAGGER 
Kiev sin luz, pero zele tiene luz y puerkoshenko tambien
JosepBastardas ☭ on Twitter: "KIEV. Ara. ✊ https://t.co/ap6C79M2A1" / Twitter


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los de Vietnam del Sur fueron mas listos y salieron volando hacia los portaaviones yanquis...los que pudieron.



Fueron tantos los que llegaban que había que arrojar los helis al mar, porque los hangares bajo cubierta estaban llenos.


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Perdón?
> Yo sólo digo que Ucrania está a punto de poseer un misil de precisión quirúrgica y alcance de 150 km. Si a esto se le suma la inteligencia que aporta la OTAN, el resultado es un combo letal para Vladimir Putin.
> Algo así como Himars². Lo veo muy perjudicial y creo que inclina la guerra definitivamente a favor de Ucrania.



Faltos al ignore.
Lo siento, no es nada personal, es política de la casa. En este caso, la mía.


----------



## dabuti (30 Nov 2022)

VAMOS PARA BINGO:

*LOS BOMBARDEOS UCRANIOS DAÑAN DEPÓSITOS DE ALMACENAMIENTO NUCLEAR EN LA CENTRAL DE ZAPOHORIYA *

UKRAINE CRISIS
30 NOV, 13:36
*Ukrainian army’s bombardments damage nuclear waste storage facilities at ZNPP*
Dmitry Shevchenko stressed that the nuclear power plant was a solid engineering structure, designed to withstand major external impacts, both man-made and natural

MOSCOW, November 30. /TASS/. The Ukrainian army’s bombardments have damaged the buildings of the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant and its waste storage facilities, but the containers where radioactive substances may be kept have remained intact, Rosenergoatom spokesman Dmitry Shevchenko has said.
"Of course, some shells hit the waste storage facilities. The building itself has many damaged sections, but the containers where radioactive substances may be kept are unaffected," he said in a video uploaded to the Zvezda TV broadcaster’s Telegram channel.
Shevchenko stressed that the nuclear power plant was a solid engineering structure, designed to withstand major external impacts, both man-made and natural. He added that it could not be ruled out that if the "abnormal situation" continued, some elements of the ZNPP’s infrastructure might be significantly damaged, with possible serious consequences affecting radiological parameters.
"Continuing the bombardments of the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant’s premises is at least irresponsible, or, more correctly, criminal. It is tantamount to keeping a state bordering Ukraine hostage," Shevchenko stressed.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (30 Nov 2022)

pamarvilla dijo:


> *Polonia: "¿qué hay de lo mío?"*
> 
> Según fuentes rusas, los polacos preparan la anexión de algunos territorios de Ucrania.



Kalibración inminente de esos territorios si no hay tratado de paz.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si, debes entender eso, 100K militares, no oficiales, la proporción de oficiales en un regimiento de artillería es de 1 cada cuarenta soldados, imagínate cuales serian las cifras finales.



Es decir que estariamos hablando de unos 2500 oficiales muertos, muchos de ellos imagino ya con amplia trayectoria militar, lo que supone que sobre el terreno los nuevos oficiales ya estarían siendo mayoría y aún cuando de por sentado que son más experimentados que los antiguos, también entiendo que no estarán tan cualificados al menos en el plano teórico...

El nivel de cualificación profesional hoy en día de un militar dado las sofisticadas armas que se usan no es cuestión simple, es algo complicado... volar un drón es una cosa, pero saber gestionar un grupo de personas adecuadamente en el terreno y hacerlo de modo adecuado a un entramado global de decisión...

No sé nada de milicias, pero a nivel de costes intentaba correlacionar la muerte de oficiales y la de soldados y los costes que supondrían... doy por sentado que la muerte de un soldado es costosa, pero en Ucrania poco es en gran medida, sin embargo un OFICIAL o mando ya no es lo mismo...

Pero bueno, en una relación de 1 a 40 es improbable que la muerte de oficiales suponga un enorme drama, aún cuando sí lo sea en el plano de la teoría pero en esa proporción es asumible... en la proporción que daba Seronoser es inviable... sería tanto como decir que de cada tres personas que somos obligados a hacer una cosa uno puede hacerla perfectamente como LIDER y eso no es muy coherente...

1 de cada 3 supondría amplio nivel de incompetencia como poco... 1 de cada 40, ciertamente sí es posible que no produzca efecto alguno... en el primer caso obligaría guste o no a sustituir a esos MANDOS por gente preparada y ya no de Ucrania, sino de otros lugares y ESTO costaría una barbaridad, ya que esta gente tendría que estar tremendamente pagada, sino a ver quíen es el subnormal que va a dejarse matar, 1 a 3 serían 30k oficiales muertos ya me contarás...

En fin, pero si es 1 a 40, pues no veo graves problemas y la oficialidad acabarán siendo soldados ascendidos que eran en su momento simples reemplazos... dando vueltas al tema me quedé, con esas proporciones no es el coste algo fácil de elaborar o determinar que pueda suponer algo... tendría que tener mayores conocimientos de lo militar y... no tengo...


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El T-34/76 era un carro revolucionario, tenía un cañon del 76,2 cuando los modelos alemanes no pasaban del 50, su blindaje inclinado le permtia resistir los impactos mucho mejor que las cajas de zapatos de los panzer, era tal su eficacia que los alemanes llamban a los impactos de sus cañones antitanque disponibles de 37 mm "picaportes". Se vieron obligados a usar cañones antitanque soviéticos del 76,2 capturados. Los alemanes no montaron cañones del 75 en sus panzer IV hasta bien entrado 1942 en su modelo F.



Ya lo puse en los primeros meses, pero ya que habláis tanto del T-34, lo vuelvo a subir.

Homenaje al veterano de un T-34.
Es emocionante, joder.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

Muy raro lo de esta carta bomba con prácticamente nula potencia. Culpando a Rusia y exigiendo que entre la Otan con todo para que no se produzcan más atentados bomba en Europa en 3..2....

Según una de las noticias, se avisó de la explosión una hora después, que raro, lo lógico es avisar de inmediato a la policia.

"Una carta bomba ha explotado este miércoles en la embajada de Ucrania en Madrid mientras un trabajador la manipulaba, informaron a ABC fuentes policiales. «El trabajador ha resultado herido, en *principio con carácter leve, y ha acudido por su propio pie a un centro hospitalario*«, cercano a la avenida de América, añadieron las mismas fuentes."

Otras fuentes policiales aseguran que se recibió *poco después de la hora de la explosión un aviso de la embajada* informando de la explosión de un sobre.* Hay un herido, en principio, leve.*


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí una comparación del vídeo que ha borrado Ursulita y el que ha subido despúes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oro puro. Gracias explícitas.


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí una comparación del vídeo que ha borrado Ursulita y el que ha subido despúes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puta nazi de MIERDA.


----------



## dabuti (30 Nov 2022)

CARTA-BOMBA EN EMBAJADA UCRA DE MADRIZ.

FALSE FLAG.









Explota una carta bomba en la Embajada de Ucrania en Madrid, dirigida al embajador


Llegó por correo ordinario, sin remite, y un trabajador, que resultó herido leve, la abrió sin pasarla por el escáner



www.abc.es


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esto que comentas es un FRACASO CIVILIZATORIO digno de una distopia, la vida normal miserable de la gente normal impide el apocalipsis.
> 
> Es raro en Asia a quién a aprietan las tuercas es a los abuelos.



En Asia a quíen suelen apretar las tuercas es a los jóvenes que entran al mercado laboral, como ha sido siempre por cierto en todo sistema productivo...

Pero en Europa en realidad quienes hoy están siendo fuertemente sancionados son los profesionales cualificados, que dado que están realmente mal pagados IMPIDEN la contratación de jóvenes sin cualificación, no porque ellos directamente lo impidan, sino porque dado el nivel de pago a esas personas contratar por apenas unos 300 ó 400 euros menos a un aprendiz es totalmente inviable y eso es el salario mínimo ya... lo más increible de todo es que ADEMAS como esos profesionales cualificados son los que más capacidad de consumo han tenido hasta ahora son incapaces de pagar mayores tasas a SI MISMOS o a sus contratadores, con lo cual se está cerrando un círculo pernicioso en el que el salario mínimo y el de los profesionales cualificados tiende a confluir cada día más...


----------



## pamarvilla (30 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las pérdidas del ejército ucraniano superan los 100.000 combatientes - Comisión Europea
> 
> Los daños sufridos por Ucrania se elevan a 600.000 millones de euros, según la responsable de la CE, Ursula von der Leyen
> 
> ...



*¿100.000, 270.000 bajas ucranianas?* En el termino medio estará la verdad.


----------



## Kron II (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Parece que se empieza a abrir un escenario interesante:

- Europa empieza a descubrir que el invierno siempre llega.
- Cada vez está más claro que las únicas soluciones para el conflicto son: Rusia se queda con los territorios pro-rusos, partición de Ucrania, donde algunos miembros Europeos ganan algo de territorio extra y Rusia se queda con los territorios pro-rusos; o un conflicto abocado a ser casi eterno, donde EE.UU. no puede abordar la cuestión de China sin dar carpetazo a la cuestión de Ucrania (simplemente, no puede luchar en dos frentes; Europa ni si quiera puede luchar en uno).
- Recordatorio del punto anterior: la OTAN cada vez vuelve su mirada más sobre China y menos sobre la cuestión de Ucrania.

Para finalizar la tragedia Americana:

- No puede desgastar económicamente a sus socios comerciales sin dañar mucho más su balanza comercial.
- La división del mundo en dos mercados o zonas comerciales supondría la misma derrota comercial, a pesar del esfuerzo. por las siguientes razones: 1) Quien tiene acceso a la energía a las materias primas más baratas puede mantener una cuña de poder adquisitivo mayor; 2) En el caso de las empresas, esto se traduce en una mayor capacidad de inversión en I+D y, por tanto, mayor probabilidad de obtener saltos tecnológicos decisivos; 3) Mientras occidente no resuelva el primer punto estaría en una Guerra Fría comercial invertida: tendría todas las de perder frente al otro bloque comercial encabezado por China.
- La portada de "The Economist" con Europa congelada es acertada, en parte, pero muy cortoplacista, en mi opinión. La portada más acertada, de continuar el rumbo actual, sería una Europa congelada y despoblada, ya que una región eminentemente fría sin acceso a energía barata tiene como futuro a largo plazo la despoblación y el decrecimiento económico.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Este compa tiene una buena cuenta de twitter sobre meteo en Rusia. Vive junto al Volga medio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277436
> 
> ...



Gente, eso es frío cósmico en las capas altas de la atmósfera.


----------



## Dado8 (30 Nov 2022)

Como creen que acabará esto (no como desean sino como creen).

Yo creo que Rusia recuperará parte de lo perdido en la región de Járkov (este de Kupiansk, Liman, Yampol, etc) hasta llegar al río Oskill y al río Donestk, empujará más en el territorio de Donestk para alejar la artillería de la capital (liberará Bakhmut, Soledar y algunas ciudades y pueblos más), Jersón y Zapoyiria se quedan como están. 

Se firmará la paz sobre el verano.

p.d. Ucrania entra en la EU y puede que en la OTAN. Mientras se reconoce lo liberado como parte de Rusia.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Faltos al ignore.
> Lo siento, no es nada personal, es política de la casa. En este caso, la mía.



Adiós y cierra la puerta!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> 404 va de mal en peor:



Este tipo es imbécil, acaba de dar el incentivo total, la madre de todos los incentivos a Surovikin para inflar bien a bombas a Ucrania.


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Como creen que acabará esto (no como desean sino como creen).
> 
> 
> Se firmará la paz sobre el verano.
> ...



las ceremonias de entrada de ucrania en la UE serían simultáneamente las exequias de la UE


----------



## magufone (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Este compa tiene una buena cuenta de twitter sobre meteo en Rusia. Vive junto al Volga medio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277436
> 
> ...



A mi se me quedaban en los guantes asi, la verdad es que mola mucho


----------



## ccartech (30 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Bazofia pura y dura este vídeo como era de suponer. Eso si, la población general sin conocimientos se lo traga, menudos argumentos.



Buen dia. 
Descalificando el video no aclara nada, sería bueno que nos ilumine y nos explique su punto de vista. Uno intenta tener una visión independiente del tema y por tanto escucha y lee todo lo que encuentra, para después llegar a conclusiones propias. Pero su comentario la verdad es que no me suma nada.

Leo a diario muchos datos en el hilo pero no quiere decir que crea todo. Agradezco siempre la info que suben y no asumo que los lectores son ignorantes que se tragan cualquier cosa.

Por favor, al menos no insulte la inteligencia ajena si ud no está de acuerdo con lo que lee. Gracias


----------



## Dado8 (30 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> las ceremonias de entrada de ucrania en la UE serían simultáneamente las exequias de la UE



Nos va a joder mucho al currito de a pie, pero nuestras élites políticas van a meter a Ucrania sí o sí, al igual que metieron a todo el este sin necesidad.

Manda USA y se le obedece.


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Un vídeo histórico, podríamos decir que histórico, del primer aterrizaje de un bombardero de misiles estratégicos Tu-95MS de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa en un aeródromo de China. 30 de noviembre de 2022.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Video en el enlace en el que no se ve mucho_


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

*Los orcos rojos asesinando a civiles, cometiendo el segundo genocidio sobre el pueblo Ucraniano*

*y los panchitos comunistas preocupados del gasoil en USA.... quieren que no pasen frío los yayos useños pero se la sopla los muertos en Ucrania a manos de los comunistas*


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

El Consejo de la Federación ha aprobado un procedimiento de autorización para entrar en las aguas territoriales rusas en la Ruta Marítima del Norte.
Ahora, para utilizarlo, hay que solicitarlo al menos 90 días antes de entrar. De este modo, Rusia refuerza su control sobre una arteria de transporte estratégica, cuya importancia crecerá rápidamente en las próximas décadas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Nov 2022)

Gente, olvidaos del Bitcóin, del oro y la plata, LO QUE MOLA ES EL HAFNIO:



Se obtiene de la minería del Titanio y menas de metales raros, ¿adivina quien es el mayor productor de Titanio y quien de metales raros?

Hafnio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

El jefe del SVR, Naryshkin, dijo que Polonia estaba haciendo preparativos para plebiscitos en el oeste de Ucrania para anexar parte de Ucrania occidental a Polonia.
Ya se está haciendo un seguimiento de los sentimientos sobre esta cuestión y se está sondeando a la opinión pública sobre la posibilidad de estos referendos y la actitud de la población ante la perspectiva de la transferencia de Ucrania Occidental a Polonia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Nov 2022)

⚡Andreevka quedó bajo el control total de las tropas rusas.
/Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa/
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Ursula von der Leyen declaró que las AFU habían sufrido más de 100.000 bajas desde el inicio de la guerra. Un poco más tarde, la grabación de esta declaración fue borrada y publicada de nuevo, pero sin el fragmento sobre las pérdidas de las AFU. Al parecer, se entendió que de este modo von der Leyen acusa a la banda de Zelensky de mentir descaradamente, cuando habla de pérdidas de 10-15 mil muertos desde el comienzo de la guerra.

Desde mi punto de vista, incluso 100.000+ es una subestimación.
Yo estimaría las bajas de las AFU (muertos, prisioneros de guerra, desaparecidos en combate, no combatientes) en 130.000 a 155.000 - 160.000 (AFU, NGU, SBU, MIA, tropas fronterizas, PMC, reguladores de la OTAN enmascarados como AFU o PMC).
Según tengo entendido, el número de heridos supera ampliamente los 200.000-250.000 desde el inicio de la guerra.

Sin embargo, la Comisión Europea ha establecido de forma independiente el balance de pérdidas de las AFU en 100.000 + muertos desde el inicio del SMO, sin contar los civiles. Cabe señalar que en la primera mitad del otoño se estimaba que había hasta 190.000 bajas en las AFU.
Creo que conoceremos las cifras reales, exactas a los miles, después de la guerra.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe del SVR, Naryshkin, dijo que Polonia estaba haciendo preparativos para plebiscitos en el oeste de Ucrania para anexar parte de Ucrania occidental a Polonia.
> Ya se está haciendo un seguimiento de los sentimientos sobre esta cuestión y se está sondeando a la opinión pública sobre la posibilidad de estos referendos y la actitud de la población ante la perspectiva de la transferencia de Ucrania Occidental a Polonia.
> 
> 
> ...



Les van a untar a bombas, si es que lo piden a gritos.


----------



## Dado8 (30 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Andreevka quedó bajo el control total de las tropas rusas.
> /Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa/
> #Donbass
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Sí señor.


----------



## ZARGON (30 Nov 2022)

Reparto de pastel. Hasta los rumanos llevan lo suyo
El jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de RF, Naryshkin, dijo que Polonia se está preparando para celebrar un plebiscito en el oeste de Ucrania para anexar parte del oeste de Ucrania a Polonia


----------



## Como El Agua (30 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Como creen que acabará esto (no como desean sino como creen).
> 
> Yo creo que Rusia recuperará parte de lo perdido en la región de Járkov (este de Kupiansk, Liman, Yampol, etc) hasta llegar al río Oskill y al río Donestk, empujará más en el territorio de Donestk para alejar la artillería de la capital (liberará Bakhmut y algunas ciudades y pueblos más), Jersón y Zapoyiria se quedan como están.
> 
> ...



Creo que la Federación Rusa se quedará con las 4 regiones del referéndum y se establece una especie de zona desmilitarizada hasta el Dnieper o a 80 km de la frontera.
En marzo Rusia pudo haberse quedado con toda la orilla izquierda de Dnieper incluso haber tomado Odessa , eso sí... con 500.000 efectivos. Y después parece que políticamente ha ido renunciando a Odessa, Karkov y el resto. Pero quién sabe el juego que hay entre bambalinas. Aquí solo vemos los fuegos artificiales que quieren que veamos unos y otros.
De todas formas una vez empezado el conflicto, detrás de todo esto está la guerra contra el dolar, que es la importante y eso requería alargar el conflicto e ir girando la economía rusa hacia oriente, eso no se hace "en dos tardes".
Demasiadas variables por lo que una vez arrancado este conflicto lo hace imprevisible.


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> El jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de RF, Naryshkin, dijo que Polonia se está preparando para celebrar un plebiscito en el oeste de Ucrania para anexar parte del oeste de Ucrania a Polonia



hehe esto serán anexiones democráticas y sanas


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Fueron tantos los que llegaban que había que arrojar los helis al mar, porque los hangares bajo cubierta estaban llenos.



anda en algun lugar este documental completito?


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Creo que la Federación Rusa se quedará con las 4 regiones del referéndum y se establece una especie de zona desmilitarizada hasta el Dnieper o a 80 km de la frontera.
> En marzo Rusia pudo haberse quedado con toda la orilla izquierda de Dnieper incluso haber tomado Odessa , eso sí... con 500.000 efectivos. Y después parece que políticamente ha ido renunciando a Odessa, Karkov y el resto. Pero quién sabe el juego que hay entre bambalinas. Aquí solo vemos los fuegos artificiales que quieren que veamos unos y otros.
> De todas formas una vez empezado el conflicto, detrás de todo esto está la guerra contra el dolar, que es la importante y eso requería alargar el conflicto e ir girando la economía rusa hacia oriente, eso no se hace "en dos tardes".
> Demasiadas variables por lo que una vez arrancado este conflicto lo hace imprevisible.



Si Rusia no se hace con Odessa, se puede dar por jodida en una década. Pedazo base que pondrá USA ahí.


----------



## Señor X (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Muy raro lo de esta carta bomba con prácticamente nula potencia. Culpando a Rusia y exigiendo que entre la Otan con todo para que no se produzcan más atentados bomba en Europa en 3..2....
> 
> Según una de las noticias, se avisó de la explosión una hora después, que raro, lo lógico es avisar de inmediato a la policia.
> 
> ...



¿Nadie lo ha puesto todavía?


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Las morgues de Zaporizhzhya rebosan de combatientes de las AFU

Las morgues de la ciudad de Zaporizhzhya están repletas de cadáveres de combatientes y mercenarios ucranianos muertos en los combates.

"Una morgue no es suficiente, lo que significa que la banda de drogadictos y nazis miente como siempre sobre las pérdidas en el frente y especialmente en la dirección de Zaporizhzhya", dijo el presidente del movimiento Estamos Juntos con Rusia, Volodymyr Rogov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> /Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa/



*¿son los mismos que decian que el Moksva se hundió por el mal tiempo en un mar en calma, que el puente estaría listo en 48 horas y que tomaban Kiev en dos dias?   *


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Ucrania no debe pensar en el ingreso en la OTAN, sino en preservar el Estado - Secretario General de la OTAN
La OTAN cree que lo principal ahora es asegurar la victoria de Ucrania en lugar de discutir su adhesión, porque de lo contrario no podrá ingresar en ningún sitio, ha dicho Jens Stoltenberg.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## España1 (30 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe del SVR, Naryshkin, dijo que Polonia estaba haciendo preparativos para plebiscitos en el oeste de Ucrania para anexar parte de Ucrania occidental a Polonia.
> Ya se está haciendo un seguimiento de los sentimientos sobre esta cuestión y se está sondeando a la opinión pública sobre la posibilidad de estos referendos y la actitud de la población ante la perspectiva de la transferencia de Ucrania Occidental a Polonia.
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que se queda Zelenskyy como presi de su barrio y nace un nuevo país: zelenskio, miembro de la OTAN, la UE, Bielderberg y Avengers.
Como Wakanda pero en blanco


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasnoliman, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, la DNR ha liberado completamente los asentamientos de Belogorovka y Pershe Travnya. Fueron destruidos hasta 50 combatientes ucranianos, 4 vehículos blindados de combate, 3 SAU y 6 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, el enemigo intentó atacar las posiciones rusas cerca de Novoselovskoye LNR. Como resultado del ataque con fuego, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron empujadas a sus posiciones iniciales. Fueron destruidos hasta 50 combatientes ucranianos, 10 tanques, 1 BMP, 2 APC, 1 SAU y un vehículo.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentaron sin éxito atacar las posiciones rusas en la dirección de Ploshchanka, Chervonopopovka y Zhytlovka LNR. Las unidades de las AFU fueron empujadas a sus posiciones iniciales. Como resultado del complejo bombardeo las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 1 tanque, 4 BMP y 1 vehículo con munición.
▪ En la dirección del sur de Donets, las AFU intentaron contraatacar las posiciones rusas en las zonas de Novomikhailovka, Novodonetskoye y Novoselka DNR. El enemigo fue empujado de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Fueron destruidos más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP, 2 APC, MT-LB, un vehículo blindado y 4 vehículos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23595









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Señor X (30 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Como creen que acabará esto (no como desean sino como creen).
> 
> Yo creo que Rusia recuperará parte de lo perdido en la región de Járkov (este de Kupiansk, Liman, Yampol, etc) hasta llegar al río Oskill y al río Donestk, empujará más en el territorio de Donestk para alejar la artillería de la capital (liberará Bakhmut, Soledar y algunas ciudades y pueblos más), Jersón y Zapoyiria se quedan como están.
> 
> ...



Puede ser. La ciudad de Jersón es la definición de regalo envenenado. Si Ucrania, o lo que quede, acepta eso, quedará enquistado durante décadas. Mucha gente querrá volver a donde vivían (al menos 200K fueron evacuados). Y Rusia, aprovechará cualquier momento de debilidad de "occidente", para recuperarla. Eso como mínimo. Servirá como excusa.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Puede ser. La ciudad de Jersón es la definición de regalo envenenado. Si Ucrania, o lo que quede, acepta eso, quedará enquistado durante décadas. Mucha gente querrá recuperar donde vivían (al menos 200K fueron evacuados). Y Rusia, aprovechará cualquier momento de debilidad de "occidente", para recuperarla. Eso como mínimo.



*Buena logica*
_*Invasion, crímenes, mas de 80.000 orcos muertos, 30 generales y coroneles, 8000 blindados, cientos aeronaves, referendum, se retiran al mes para volver por sorpresa mas adelante..... "regalan algo envenenado".... no se retiran, es una trampa....*_
*Y dentro de años, con la UE, TEDDHH, La Haya, OTAN y Putin machoman palmado de cancer........ van a recuperar el "regalo" empezando de nuevo*


----------



## amcxxl (30 Nov 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> - Cada vez está más claro que las únicas soluciones para el conflicto son: Rusia se queda con los territorios pro-rusos, partición de Ucrania



*no habra particion de Ucrania eso es lo que quieren los gusanos para avanzar mas sus posiciones contra Rusia y significa otra guerra aun mayor varios años despues*

todo eso son ideas preconcebidas que diseminan los agentes de influencia de la NATO

esta guerra no va de Ucrania va de NATO contra Rusia, el objetivo ruso no es recuperar un trozo de Ucrania sino de acabar con la NATO y echar a los gusanos de Europa, basicamente acabar lo que el Ejercito Rojo dejo a medias hace 77 años cuando se detuvo en el Elba

Rusia no quiere la particion de Ucrana quiere Ucrania entera, en la forma politica que sea (anexionada, federada, etc...) y con el territorio repartido como sea , pero sin un otanico dentro de ella




> - La portada de "The Economist" con Europa congelada es acertada, en parte, pero muy cortoplacista, en mi opinión. La portada más acertada, de continuar el rumbo actual, sería una Europa congelada y despoblada, ya que una región eminentemente fría sin acceso a energía barata tiene como futuro a largo plazo la despoblación y el decrecimiento económico.



*The Economist (Rockefeller), no es el Oraculo de Delfos, no te estan diciendo lo que creen que va a pasar, sino lo que nos tienen preparado*

evidentemente esta guerra no es solo por el territorio sino por la poblacion, la unica forma que tiene USA de competir con China e India es crecer de poblacion, ellos querrian tener 1000 millones

USA le roba al resto de mundo de 2 a 3 millones de personas cada año, y lo hace a base de exportar guerra, "sanciones"y miseria a los otros paises

la estrategia es la misma que usan en America Letrina, van a reventar la economia europea para recibir docenas de millones de inmigrantes europeos como lleva haciendo los ultimos 200 años, o es que te crees que las dos guerras "mundiales" en suelo europeo fueron una plaga biblica ?

las guerras las crearon ellos, cada x años nos arruinan con guerras y crisis financieras provocados por ellos, y consiguen que millones de personas se vayan para alla, mas ahora con toda la proaganda que nos han metido con Hollywood , Netflix y demas mierdas




Dado8 dijo:


> Se firmará la paz sobre el verano.
> 
> p.d. Ucrania entra en la EU y puede que en la OTAN.






> Como creen que acabará esto (no como desean sino como creen).



OPCION 1:








OPCION 2:


----------



## El Veraz (30 Nov 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> *Buena logica*
> _*Invasion, crímenes, mas de 80.000 orcos muertos, 30 generales y coroneles, 8000 blindados, cientos aeronaves, referendum, se retiran al mes para volver por sorpresa mas adelante..... regalan algo envenenado.... no se retiran, es una trampa....*_
> *Y dentro de años, con la UE, TEDDHH, La Haya, OTAN y Putin machoman palmado de cancer........ van a recuperar el "regalo" empezando de nuevo*
> 
> ...



La logica del follaputin medio no tiene ninguna logica. Ellos solo se limitan a repetir como borregos toda la basura que les llega desde medios del regimen como Rusia Tolay, Sana sana curita de rana y Comomiento Militar.

Y luego te diran que el manipulado eres tu.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> La logica del follaputin medio no tiene ninguna logica. Ellos solo se limitan a repetir como borregos toda la basura que les llega desde medios del regimen como Rusia Tolay, Sana sana curita de rana y Comomiento Militar.
> 
> Y luego te diran que el manipulado eres tu.



esta gentuza es el 20% de la sociedad Española. no debian ser mas del 1%, los que son psicoticos o enfermos mentales según estadistica


----------



## coscorron (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ya lo puse en los primeros meses, pero ya que habláis tanto del T-34, lo vuelvo a subir.
> 
> Homenaje al veterano de un T-34.
> Es emocionante, joder.



La tripulación de tanques y los pilotos de caza fueron los militares que asumían un mayor riesgo de morir en combate durante la WWII ... Cifras altísimas de bajas y por lo que veo en esta guerra no esta siendo muy distintos. La infantería tenía más probabilidades de sobrevivir pero lo pasaban infinitamente peor, más frio, más hambre, más trabajos ...


----------



## Peineto (30 Nov 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Con el corte del petróleo ruso al mediterráneo podemos comenzar a ver cosas interesantes, como el precio del diésel en el entorno de los 3 € por litro, con el consiguiente estresamiento de las cadenas de suministros (altamente intensivas en diésel). Esto provocaría una nueva ronda de inflación impactando en toda Europa.




*La Gran Mentira: Escasez de Energía Mundial Más Crisis Múltiples - Todo Fabricado - Concebidas para la Destrucción de la Civilización Occidental

The Big Lie: Worldwide Energy Shortage Plus Multiple Crises – All Manufactured – Meant for Destruction of Western Civilization - Global Research*


----------



## coscorron (30 Nov 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Andreevka quedó bajo el control total de las tropas rusas.
> /Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa/
> #Donbass
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



El siguiente paso es Ksishchiivka y con eso se tiene control de fuego sobre la carretera Chasov Yar a Artemivks y cortas suministras y refuerzos por una vía ... Ahora mismo ese avance hacía el norte es más sencillo puesto que el flanco izquierdo esta protegido por el canal del Donbass. Por el Sur parece que empiezan a tener problemas las defensas ucranianas y bastante serios.


----------



## emperador_zar (30 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El siguiente paso es Ksishchiivka y con eso se tiene control de fuego sobre la carretera Chasov Yar a Artemivks y cortas suministras y refuerzos por una vía ... Ahora mismo ese avance hacía el norte es más sencillo puesto que el flanco izquierdo esta protegido por el canal del Donbass. Por el Sur parece que empiezan a tener problemas las defensas ucranianas y bastante serios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277520



Antes de fin de año caera Bahmut


----------



## Inkalus (30 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Reparto de pastel. Hasta los rumanos llevan lo suyo
> El jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de RF, Naryshkin, dijo que Polonia se está preparando para celebrar un plebiscito en el oeste de Ucrania para anexar parte del oeste de Ucrania a Polonia



Yo esto lo veo plausible, si hay un colapso de Ucrania en el este. La mayoria de los nacionalistas habrian ya muerto y la población del oeste no creo que vean con malos ojos ser polacos. Serian parte de la UE y tendrian garantizadas las ayudas. 

La elite ucraniana de esa zona tiene ya fuertes lazos con Polonia y los demás pues purgados.


----------



## coscorron (30 Nov 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Antes de fin de año caera Bahmut



La situación táctica de la defensa es ya más que complicada pero lo ucranianos en esta guerra han demostrado que se clavan al terreno y no hay quien los saque de ahí. Ahora mismo Bakhmut esta semicercado por el este y por el Sur y eso implica que hay mantener un alimentar muchas más posiciones defensivas que si sólo lo atacan por una dirección ... Más hombres, más suministros, el enemigo tiene más opciones donde elegir para atacarte y tu además tienes más dificultades de recibir refuerzos y suministros pero aún así se clavaran en el suelo y seguirán ahí hasta que no tengan otra.


----------



## Extremoyduro (30 Nov 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Antes de fin de año caera Bahmut



Pues no sé, pero llevamos esperando desde mayo, y por el momento nada...


----------



## tomasjos (30 Nov 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *no habra particion de Ucrania eso es lo que quieren los gusanos para avanzar mas sus posiciones contra Rusia y significa otra guerra aun mayor varios años despues*
> 
> todo eso son ideas preconcebidas que diseminan los agentes de influencia de la NATO
> 
> ...



Amcxxl, todo lo que no sea una partición es querer oprimir a media ucrania. La oriental quiere ser Rusia y por ello lucha, la occidental quiere ser UE y formar parte de MittelEuropa, y me parece bien. Eso es lo menos malo. El objetivo final ha de ser un estado ruso-bielorruso con kazakhstan - o al menos el norte ruso -y la ucrania rusa. Eso es viable, y no desgasta a Rusia en ninguna ocupación. En cuanto a occidente, asumir esa derrota provocará la revuelta contra los anglofilos que copan los puestos de decisión, poder e influencia a todos los niveles, desde el estatal hasta el municipal. Más de uno ocultará que estudió en USA o UK, para que no le relacionen con los anglos.


----------



## tomasjos (30 Nov 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Puede ser. La ciudad de Jersón es la definición de regalo envenenado. Si Ucrania, o lo que quede, acepta eso, quedará enquistado durante décadas. Mucha gente querrá volver a donde vivían (al menos 200K fueron evacuados). Y Rusia, aprovechará cualquier momento de debilidad de "occidente", para recuperarla. Eso como mínimo. Servirá como excusa.



El límite ha de ser el Dnieper, y una franja más hasta Odessa y la región de Kiev, para tener profundidad en maniobra y no quedar clavados al río en una defensa estatica


----------



## El Veraz (30 Nov 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Antes de fin de año caera Bahmut





Extremoyduro dijo:


> Pues no sé, pero llevamos esperando desde mayo, y por el momento nada...



No ha dicho de que año habla, asi no se pilla los dedos.

Esto debe ser como Pisky, que todas las semanas cae y por ahi sigue. O como Kiev, que caia en 3 dias. O como Jarkov....


----------



## ZARGON (30 Nov 2022)

Imágenes del primer aterrizaje de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas Tu-95MS en un aeródromo en China. A su vez, el Xian H- 6K chino aterrizó en el aeródromo ruso


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Nov 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Pues no sé, pero llevamos esperando desde mayo, y por el momento nada...



Antes de fin de año ni de coña. El plan (público) es rodearla.


----------



## El Veraz (30 Nov 2022)

Pues nada, otro ejemplo del *segundo mejor ejercito en Ucrania*. Luego vienen los lamentos con las desbandadas, los HIMARS y los cigarros mal apagados.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Nov 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Amcxxl, todo lo que no sea una partición es querer oprimir a media ucrania. La oriental quiere ser Rusia y por ello lucha, la occidental quiere ser UE y formar parte de MittelEuropa, y me parece bien. Eso es lo menos malo. El objetivo final ha de ser un estado ruso-bielorruso con kazakhstan - o al menos el norte ruso -y la ucrania rusa. Eso es viable, y no desgasta a Rusia en ninguna ocupación. En cuanto a occidente, asumir esa derrota provocará la revuelta contra los anglofilos que copan los puestos de decisión, poder e influencia a todos los niveles, desde el estatal hasta el municipal. Más de uno ocultará que estudió en USA o UK, para que no le relacionen con los anglos.



Si...lo estamos viendo como "quieren ser Rusia"....no sé qué desayunáis algunos con vuestras "ansias imperialistas", pero no debe ser una buena mierda, eso desde luego...


----------



## amcxxl (30 Nov 2022)

Sergey Naryshkin, Director del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia según la "inteligencia" recibida dice:
*"Polonia está acelerando los preparativos para la anexión de las regiones ucranianas de Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk y la mayoría de las regiones de Ternopil"*


Situación dirección soledar a las 15.00 horas del 30 de noviembre de 2022
Los destacamentos de asalto de las PMC de Wagner y las unidades de la DPR NM continúan barriendo las áreas adyacentes a Kurdyumovka.


situación a las 15.00 horas del 30 de noviembre de 2022.
Destacamentos de asalto de las PMC de Wagner y unidades de la DPR NM continúan barriendo las áreas adyacentes a Kurdyumovka, solo una parte de la aldea todavía está controlada por la AFU.


RF actualmente está tratando de abrir la cabeza de puente para llegar a esos 2 pueblos
algunos informes dicen que RF se dirige a Vesele, lo que cortaría AFU en Yakovlivka





tomasjos dijo:


> Amcxxl, todo lo que no sea una partición es querer oprimir a media ucrania. La oriental quiere ser Rusia y por ello lucha, la occidental quiere ser UE y formar parte de MittelEuropa, y me parece bien. Eso es lo menos malo. El objetivo final ha de ser un estado ruso-bielorruso con kazakhstan - o al menos el norte ruso -y la ucrania rusa. Eso es viable, y no desgasta a Rusia en ninguna ocupación. En cuanto a occidente, asumir esa derrota provocará la revuelta contra los anglofilos que copan los puestos de decisión, poder e influencia a todos los niveles, desde el estatal hasta el municipal. Más de uno ocultará que estudió en USA o UK, para que no le relacionen con los anglos.



los que oprimen a Ucrania son los nazis, Rusia no va a permitir que nazis de mierda sigan controlando un aparato estatal aunque sea soilo de una provincua de Ucrania para que pongan alli sus misiles los gusanos
El objetivo de la Operacion Militar Especial es DESNAZIFICAR toda Ucrania y eso enpieza por el aparato del estado y por la oligarquia, que deben desaparecer
lo que sea que quede de Ucrania estara bajo control ruso, incluido el sistema educativo, durante decadas para desterrar definitivamente en cancer fascista de Ucrania

ademas la guerra no acaba en Ucrania, en un programa de TV ruso ya debatian hace años si iban a venir a ayudarnos, o es que te crees que todos esos millones de varones en edad militar moros y negros estan aqui para pagarnos las pensiones
que te crees que va a pasar con ellos cuando falta la luz y la comida en Europa Occidental ?


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> 404 va de mal en peor:



Creo va más allá, si Ucrania pierde la guerra no creo haya futuro para la Otan. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Amcxxl, todo lo que no sea una partición es querer oprimir a media ucrania._* La oriental quiere ser Rusia y por ello lucha*_, la occidental quiere ser UE y formar parte de MittelEuropa, y me parece bien. Eso es lo menos malo. El objetivo final ha de ser un estado ruso-bielorruso con kazakhstan - o al menos el norte ruso -y la ucrania rusa. Eso es viable, y no desgasta a Rusia en ninguna ocupación. En cuanto a occidente, asumir esa derrota provocará la revuelta contra los anglofilos que copan los puestos de decisión, poder e influencia a todos los niveles, desde el estatal hasta el municipal. Más de uno ocultará que estudió en USA o UK, para que no le relacionen con los anglos.



*¿Ucrania luchando a favor de Rusia?  *


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Creo va más allá, si Ucrania pierde la guerra no creo haya futuro para la Otan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



sigue creyendo................ es gratis............


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (30 Nov 2022)

Según el gordo de las Rayban, ofensiva rusa inminente en el sector de Vuhledar.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

**

*Las fuerzas ucranianas han encontrado una fosa común en Pravdyne, en la región de Kherson. Los cuerpos de al menos 6 personas y en un estado avanzado de descomposición tenían las manos atadas a la espalda y habían recibido disparos en la nuca*


----------



## pulopure (30 Nov 2022)

Me puede citar alguien que me explique qué significa 404? Me suena a error en página web... Gracias 

Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peineto (30 Nov 2022)

mpr21.info 

*Van a morir más europeos por el frío que por la Guerra de Ucrania - mpr21*

Las previsiones indican que en Europa este invierno será el más frío de la década y morirán unas 147.000 personas más que el promedio de años anteriores comprendidos entre 2015 y 2019. Si el invierno es crudo, como parece, la cifra podría llegar a los 187.000 muertos más que en los años anteriores (1).
El exceso de mortalidad se producirá aunque no haya cortes en el suministro eléctrico porque hemos entrado en el invierno de la “pobreza energética”. Muchos europeos no tienen calefacción o no pueden pagarla. La explosión de los precios de la energía, a raíz de las sanciones contra Rusia, llevarán a cientos de millones de europeos a restringir su consumo de energía, especialmente de calefacción.
Los países del sur de Europa no padecen olas de frío tan intensas como los del norte y el centro, pero son más sensibles a los inviernos duros porque sus edificios están peor aislados y calefactados. En Portugal muere un 36 por cien más de personas en invierno que en verano, mientras que en Finlandia la cifra es de sólo del 13 por cien.
Un informe de la OMS, redactado por Janet Rudge, estima que el exceso de mortalidad en invierno debido a la insuficiencia de calefacción es de alrededor del 30 por cien.
En Reino Unido 35 millones de personas en 13 millones de hogares, casi la mitad de la población, están en situación de “pobreza energética”. En diciembre de 2018 calcularon en 17.000 el número muertos de frío en Inglaterra.
En agosto el antiguo Primer Ministro británico, Gordon Brown, escribió: “En mi condado natal, Fife, veo escenas que recuerdan a lo que leí sobre la hambruna de los años 30: niños que van a la escuela mal vestidos y desnutridos, pensionistas que tienen que elegir entre comer o pagar la factura de la luz, enfermeras que tienen que dejar la cabecera de sus pacientes tras largos y agotadores turnos de noche para hacer cola en su propio banco de alimentos. Las organizaciones benéficas locales se abastecen de mantas, edredones, sacos de dormir y bolsas de agua caliente mientras se preparan para el peor invierno que se recuerda. Las iglesias me dicen que ofrecerán sus salas calientes como centros de calefacción y los médicos preguntan cómo pueden utilizar los bonos sociales para ayudar a los niños desnutridos y evitar que los pensionistas se congelen” (2).
(1) High fuel prices could kill more Europeans than the war in Ukraine
(2) Fuel poverty is creating a left-out generation that will never recover from the scars | Gordon Brown


----------



## ReyBardock (30 Nov 2022)

pulopure dijo:


> Me puede citar alguien que me explique qué significa 404? Me suena a error en página web... Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk



Por ahí van los tiros. Quienes usan ese término se refieren a que Ucrania o bien es un país fallido o directamente que le quedan poco para dejar de existir.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Nov 2022)

pulopure dijo:


> Me puede citar alguien que me explique qué significa 404? Me suena a error en página web... Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk



Premio para el caballero. Ese es exactamente el significado de Ucrania 404. Simplemente es un error para los rusos y así la llaman. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abu-Yunis (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Respondo a su ingenuidad con un pasaje bíblico: el Populacho siempre elige a Barrabás.



No será lo mismo el populacho bajo el sistema capitalista, donde aún hay muchos elementos con mentalidad pequeñoburguesa, que el populacho con conciencia de clase que ya ha tomado el poder. Hay que saber trabajar con el populacho para poder llegar a ese punto. El camarada Mao dijo: 

Para mantenernos vinculados con las masas, debemos actuar de acuerdo con sus necesidades y deseos. En todo trabajo que se realice para las masas, se requiere partir de sus necesidades y no del buen deseo de un individuo. Sucede con frecuencia que objetivamente las masas necesitan un cambio determinado, pero que subjetivamente no tienen todavía conciencia de esa necesidad y no están dispuestas o decididas a realizarlo. En tales circunstancias, debemos esperar con paciencia. No debemos realizar el cambio hasta que, por efecto de nuestro trabajo, la mayor parte de las masas haya adquirido conciencia de la necesidad de ese cambio y tenga el deseo y la decisión de hacerlo. De otro modo, nos aislaremos de las masas. Todo trabajo que requiera la participación de las masas resultará ser una mera formalidad y terminará en el fracaso si las masas no están conscientes de la necesidad de ese trabajo ni se muestran dispuestas a participar en él. (...) He aquí dos principios: uno es las necesidades reales de las masas, y no necesidades imaginadas por nosotros, y el otro, el deseo de las masas y la decisión que toman ellas mismas y no la que tomemos nosotros en su lugar.​​*El frente único en el trabajo cultural*​*(30 de octubre de 1944)*​


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Como creen que acabará esto (no como desean sino como creen).
> 
> Yo creo que Rusia recuperará parte de lo perdido en la región de Járkov (este de Kupiansk, Liman, Yampol, etc) hasta llegar al río Oskill y al río Donestk, empujará más en el territorio de Donestk para alejar la artillería de la capital (liberará Bakhmut, Soledar y algunas ciudades y pueblos más), Jersón y Zapoyiria se quedan como están.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que 'con suerte' se generará un nuevo Telón de Acero que durará décadas. Aunque creo más que a Europa la terminarán involucrando en la guerra contra Rusia y China. Luego lo de la guerra civil americana como guinda del pastel.


----------



## Argentium (30 Nov 2022)

@ZHU DE 
*Director de Global Times, pone los pelos de punta; No sé a qué velocidad están aumentando las bombas nucleares de China. Pero mi juicio es: China no recurrirá precipitadamente a la reunificación por la fuerza hasta que tenga 1.000 ojivas nucleares, suficientes para frenar el impulso de Estados Unidos de ir a la guerra con China. Una vez que comience la guerra, significa que China está lista.*
16:29 || 30/11/2022


----------



## amcxxl (30 Nov 2022)

El presidente de Polonia, Duda, instruyó a preparar con prontitud una justificación oficial de las reclamaciones polacas sobre el oeste de Ucrania, director del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia, Naryshkin.
Según él, el punto de partida de la investigación de archivo en curso es la masacre de Volyn de 1943.


Pérdidas irrecuperables de VSU más de 100.000








Безвозвратные потери ВСУ более 100 000


Безвозвратные потери ВСУ более 100 000 Урсула фон дер Ляйен заявила, что потери ВСУ убитыми с начала войны составляют более 100 000 человек. Чуть позже, запись выступления с этим заявлением была удалена и снова опубликована, но без фрагмента про потери ВСУ. Видимо поняли, что таким образом фон дер…




colonelcassad-livejournal-com.translate.goog











*Pérdidas irrecuperables de la VSU más de 100.000*

Ursula von der Leyen dijo que la pérdida de la UAF en muertos desde el comienzo de la guerra es de más de 100.000 personas. Un poco más tarde, la grabación del discurso con esta declaración fue eliminada y publicada nuevamente, pero sin un fragmento sobre la pérdida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Aparentemente se dieron cuenta de que de esta manera von der Leyen en realidad acusa a la banda de Zelensky de mentiras descaradas cuando habla de pérdidas de 10 a 15 mil muertos desde el comienzo de la guerra.

Desde mi punto de vista, incluso más de 100 000 es una cifra subestimada.
*Según mis estimaciones, las pérdidas irrecuperables de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (muertos, capturados, desaparecidos, no combatientes) oscilan entre 130 000 y 155 000 - 160 000* (AFU, NSU, SBU, Ministerio del Interior, Servicio de Guardia Fronteriza, PMC, Regulares de la OTAN imitando a las APU o PMC).
Los heridos, según tengo entendido, desde el comienzo de la guerra, bueno, por 200-250 mil

Sin embargo, la Comisión Europea en realidad estableció de forma independiente el límite inferior para las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en más de 100 000 muertos desde el comienzo de la JMD, sin contar a los civiles. Vale la pena señalar que en la primera mitad del otoño, hubo cálculos sobre las pérdidas irreparables de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hasta 190,000 personas.
Creo que encontraremos los números reales hasta después de la guerra.





pulopure dijo:


> Me puede citar alguien que me explique qué significa 404? Me suena a error en página web... Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk









STRANA 404 = Pais 404, no encontrado


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> @ZHU DE
> *Director de Global Times, pone los pelos de punta; No sé a qué velocidad están aumentando las bombas nucleares de China. Pero mi juicio es: China no recurrirá precipitadamente a la reunificación por la fuerza hasta que tenga 1.000 ojivas nucleares, suficientes para frenar el impulso de Estados Unidos de ir a la guerra con China. Una vez que comience la guerra, significa que China está lista.*
> 16:29 || 30/11/2022



*es verdad*
_*China arrasará todo el mundo y así luego podrá vender su mierda a los miles de millones de muertos y toda la deuda USA $ y bonos, y divisas que posee China se multiplicará por 1000 ya que habrá que rehacer de nuevo la economia del mundo, y USA se compromete a recomprarla en plena hecatombe post nuclear   
*_
*¿es eso lo que nos quieres decir?*


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> @ZHU DE
> *Director de Global Times, pone los pelos de punta; No sé a qué velocidad están aumentando las bombas nucleares de China. Pero mi juicio es: China no recurrirá precipitadamente a la reunificación por la fuerza hasta que tenga 1.000 ojivas nucleares, suficientes para frenar el impulso de Estados Unidos de ir a la guerra con China. Una vez que comience la guerra, significa que China está lista.*
> 16:29 || 30/11/2022



A este ritmo conseguirán una bomba nuclear por cada chino que se manifieste.


----------



## España1 (30 Nov 2022)

China ya está muy cerca de las mil nukes


----------



## Elimina (30 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si...lo estamos viendo como "quieren ser Rusia"....no sé qué desayunáis algunos con vuestras "ansias imperialistas", pero no debe ser una buena mierda, eso desde luego...



Al principio me parecías una persona informada que no opinaba como yo, pero veo que no te enteras de nada, y eso aún me reafirma.


----------



## EUROPIA (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## dabuti (30 Nov 2022)

LOS 100.000 MUERTOS RECONOCIDOS POR VON DER LEYEN SON SOLO LA MITAD DE LOS UCROS MUERTOS.

LA UE HA BORRADO LUEGO ESA INFORMACIÓN DE ANGELA.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
30 NOV, 13:21
*Russian official criticizes EC data lowballing Ukrainian losses by half*
According to Vladimir Rogov, the statement by von der Leyen can be viewed as information about heavy Ukrainian losses made public

MELITOPOL, November 30. /TASS/. Irretrievable losses of Ukrainian troops have so far exceeded 200,000 people and are twice as heavy as the estimate presented by European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen, Vladimir Rogov, who heads the We Stand With Russia movement, told TASS on Wednesday.
"The estimate could have been relevant back a few months ago, but so far the losses sustained by the regime of [Ukrainian President Vladimir] Zelensky are much greater than the figure mentioned by von der Leyen. Not just the estimates, but the information from Ukrainian hospitals and clinics confirms that. According to information at my disposal, irretrievable losses of Ukrainian militants and national battalions have topped 200,000, and the number of those wounded, often severely wounded people who will never be able to either get employed or return to normal life, is as large," he specified.
According to Rogov, the statement by von der Leyen can be viewed as information about heavy Ukrainian losses made public. "Huge losses that can no longer be hushed up are being legalized. Being more sophisticated in manipulating public opinion, the Europeans are neatly legalizing 100,000 killed Ukrainian troops, while they know only too well that irretrievable losses exceed 200,000 people," Rogov explained.
Earlier on Wednesday, von der Leyen said it was estimated that more than 100,000 Ukrainian military officers and more than 20,000 civilians had been killed since February. The EC also raised its estimate of the damage sustained by Ukraine in the conflict from €385 billion as of late October to €600 billion. The European Commission later deleted the information about 100,000 killed Ukrainians from von der Leyen’s video address and the readout.


----------



## Epicii (30 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> @ZHU DE
> *Director de Global Times, pone los pelos de punta; No sé a qué velocidad están aumentando las bombas nucleares de China. Pero mi juicio es: China no recurrirá precipitadamente a la reunificación por la fuerza hasta que tenga 1.000 ojivas nucleares, suficientes para frenar el impulso de Estados Unidos de ir a la guerra con China. Una vez que comience la guerra, significa que China está lista.*
> 16:29 || 30/11/2022



La única garantía de soberanía que tiene un Estado desde 1945...
Tan importante como el numero, son los vectores de lanzamiento que tengan, EEUU tiene ojivas en Corea y en Japón, la mayoría de las armas Chinas nunca serian lanzadas...


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> los drones iranies han REDESCUBIerto esta arma de los años 60...



No, pero si creo que una vez lo tienes ubicado hasta con piedras lo puedes tirar... El problema es ubicarlo, al ser pequeño es no más que un águila, con lo cual o enciendes el radar o todo va a oído parece suenan como una loca en pleno frenesí... 

Y yo de milicia se una mierda, lo que he leído por ahí... Que creo el sistema Meroca español era algo para tirar balas y derribar cosas en vuelo, creo que tenía problema en el cañón... 

Pero te digo que se una mierda de cosas de los militares... Cosas que he leído por ahí...


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Igor Strelkov en contacto desde cerca de Svatovo

Tras una larga pausa, apareció una foto de Girkin-Strelkov con una bandera de "Novorossiya" desde algún banquillo. A principios de octubre se fue al frente y cesó su actividad pública.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

El jefe de la DPR comenta el éxito de la ofensiva cerca de Artemivsk
▪ La liberación de los asentamientos de Kurdyumovka y Pershe Travnya en la RPD permite bloquear las rutas de suministro de las AFU, según Denis Pushylin
▪ La liberación de Dzerzhinsk y Artemivsk en la RPD permitirá alcanzar la dirección de Kramatorsk, añadió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (30 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Al principio me parecías una persona informada que no opinaba como yo, pero veo que no te enteras de nada, y eso aún me reafirma.



Pero tio, de verdad, qué es lo que no veis en cuanto a "que el este de Ucrania quiere ser Rusia"?, no ves que eso no es así y que es una afirmación sacada directamente de las gónadas? Es posible, asumiendo el control de esas zonas y las personas que se han quedado, que eso lo podamos atribuir al Dombass, pero no al este de Ucrania, en lo absoluto

Lo que me llega a molestar es la gente haciendo mapitas diciendo lo que debe o no ser cada país, precisamente declarándose "antiimperialistas" ellos mismos, lo cuál ya es la leche de la incoherencia


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Sobre las palabras de Ursula von der Leyen acerca de las 100.000 bajas

La Presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha declarado hoy en un discurso que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han perdido 100.000 personas desde febrero. Según ella, también murieron 20 mil civiles en los combates.

Las declaraciones del político europeo desataron una tormenta de discusiones en los segmentos ucraniano y occidental. Incluso se llegó al punto de que la cuenta oficial de Twitter de la organización borró el vídeo original y lo sustituyó por otro, en el que simplemente se recortó el incómodo fragmento. Más tarde, la Comisión Europea dijo que von der Leyen había dado a entender el número total de víctimas, teniendo en cuenta los heridos.

Por extraño que parezca, en este caso concreto ni siquiera es tan importante cuántos murieron exactamente en las AFU en 10 meses.

La cifra de varias decenas de miles de miembros muertos de las formaciones ucranianas hoy en día no sorprende ni siquiera a los escépticos, y la muerte de 100 mil combatientes enemigos no agotará su potencial de movilización y hará imposible la realización de operaciones de combate. Por lo tanto, en realidad no hay ninguna sensación en el comentario del jefe de la Comisión Europea.

*Sin embargo, su declaración es notable por su universalidad. Después de todo, dependiendo del estado de las cosas, es fácil usarlo como fondo de información para tomar una decisión.

▪ Si es necesario presionar para que se aumenten los suministros militares a Ucrania, se puede alegar que es debido a la falta de sistemas de armas occidentales modernos que las AFU tienen unas pérdidas de personal tan enormes.

▪ Si Occidente decide repentinamente tomar el camino de la congelación del conflicto, se utilizará exactamente el mismo hecho para ilustrar la incapacidad de las autoridades de Kiev para continuar las operaciones de combate.*

El número de personas que Ucrania ha perdido realmente en el campo de batalla no preocupa a nadie en Occidente: siguen dispuestos a luchar hasta el último ucraniano.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Argentium (30 Nov 2022)

*Inventarios de crudo en EE.UU. (W/W) 25-Nov:** -12.581M!!!**(estimado -3.123M; prev -3.691M)*
16:33 || 30/11/2022


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Igor Strelkov en contacto desde cerca de Svatovo
> 
> Tras una larga pausa, apareció una foto de Girkin-Strelkov con una bandera de "Novorossiya" desde algún banquillo. A principios de octubre se fue al frente y cesó su actividad pública.
> 
> ...



Está en un punto caliente.
Ojalá le vaya todo bien.


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Sobre el enfoque de Irán para la modernización del armamento de los aviones

El conflicto de Ucrania ha puesto de manifiesto los problemas del sistema de creación de ejércitos rusos, en el que los elementos necesarios se adquirían a veces de forma fragmentaria mientras se gastaban grandes cantidades en proyectos inútiles. Los programas de modernización de los elementos antiguos a menudo se han visto frustrados o no han dado lugar a una mejora del rendimiento.

En cambio, Irán, cuyo complejo militar-industrial ha sido capaz de aumentar sustancialmente las capacidades de combate de sus fuerzas armadas sin necesidad de realizar compras masivas de costosos sistemas de armas importados. Esto puede verse claramente en el ejemplo de la aviación.

¿Qué han hecho exactamente los iraníes?

Bajo la presión de las sanciones y con un presupuesto limitado, el país ha tomado el camino de ampliar significativamente las capacidades de los equipos antiguos. Por ejemplo, los aviones Su-22, F-4 o F-7 obsoletos han sido equipados con bombas guiadas de alta precisión Yasin de producción propia.

▪Incluso en diciembre del año pasado, dimos el ejemplo de probar una de las modificaciones de esta familia durante el ejercicio del Gran Profeta-17. La gama de conchas producidas se ha ampliado considerablemente.

▪Las principales variantes de bombas planetarias iraníes son la Balaban, con un alcance de hasta 25 km, así como la Yasin-1000 Yasin-2000, con un alcance de 50 km. Están equipados con ojivas de 100, 225, 300, 450 y 925 kilogramos.

▪El MIC de la República Islámica también ha lanzado modificaciones del Yasin-1000ER y del Yasin-500ER con un alcance de unos 150 y 200 km respectivamente. El guiado se realiza mediante sistemas de navegación inercial y por satélite. Los ingenieros locales están trabajando ahora en la introducción de una cabeza de búsqueda activa en la familia de bombas Yasin.

¿Qué nos dice el ejemplo de Irán?

Los productos de la industria de defensa iraní demuestran claramente que es posible aumentar significativamente la capacidad de combate de los productos mediante una modernización racional.

La concentración en la expansión y la producción en serie de una gama de municiones de alta precisión ha permitido que los aviones de la serie 70 se pongan a un nivel más o menos moderno.

El supuesto alcance de más de 50 kilómetros de las bombas planeadoras permite teóricamente a los antiguos F-4 o Su-22 apuntar las bombas a distancias significativas de las zonas de detección de la defensa aérea enemiga.

¿Hubo un trabajo similar en Rusia?

Sí, pero debido a la falta de prioridad en estos desarrollos, fueron lentos, y no se realizaron las "pruebas" normales de los productos en condiciones de combate. Como resultado, para el verano las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas habían producido bombas planeadoras, pero incluso ahora su número es insuficiente.

Y si el trabajo activo en esta dirección comenzó hace unos 10 años, es posible que los bombarderos rusos de la generación 4+ no tengan que lanzar DAABs desde altitudes extremadamente bajas, pasando por debajo de los MANPADs enemigos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Nov 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre las palabras de Ursula von der Leyen acerca de las 100.000 bajas
> 
> La Presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha declarado hoy en un discurso que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han perdido 100.000 personas desde febrero. Según ella, también murieron 20 mil civiles en los combates.
> 
> ...



En realidad infraestimó los muertos de ucranianos y tropas de la OTAN camufladas como mercenarios…sobre todo los polacos se están llevando la peor parte en estos momentos…








В Запорожье уже некуда складывать трупы нацистов и наёмников


Одного морга не хватает, а значит, шайка наркоманов и нацистов, как обычно, врёт о потерях на фронте и особенно на Запорожском направлении.




military.pravda.ru


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Si toman esta medida, quedará suficiente gasoil para abastecer a Europa?? Y de gas como andamos?? @Caronte el barquero , gracias¡¡¡
> *La Casa Blanca estudia pedir al Congreso que duplique el límite de almacenamiento de gasóleo de calefacción para acumular reservas durante el invierno*
> 13:56 || 30/11/2022



Desconozco los niveles de gas usanos, ya hablamos de los cuellos de botella que es donde estará el problema.

He mirado Letonia que es el que más se asoma al precipicio.

Letònia:

Alcanza el máximo de llenado de sus depósitos entre el 1-15 de octubre en los últimos 5 años.

El menor volumen lo alcanza sobre el 15 de abril.

Entre el máximo y el mínimo los últimos años hay una diferencia de entre 12.000 y 14.000TWh.

Este año el máximo de almacenaje se ha alcanzado con 14.500 TWh, con lo que en abril podría estar vacío el sistema de almacenaje.

Con las variables al menos de que este año el flujo si hay, es mínimo desde Rusia.
No se sabe exacto el ingreso de gas de otras fuentes a Letonia. Dudo que sea similar al flujo ruso.

Sólo hay que coger palomitas.....


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Los nazis ucranianos realizan registros y detenciones masivas de clérigos en las diócesis de la UOC para canjearlos por prisioneros ucranianos .
Andriy Yusov, portavoz de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano, lo calificó de "enfoque creativo".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (30 Nov 2022)

ANDREYEVA TOTALMENTE LIBERADA DE NAZISMO.

30 NOV, 16:12
*Russian forces fully liberated Andreyevka, DPR — Defense Ministry*
Earlier on Wednesday, Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman Lieutenant General Igor Konashenko said that Russian forces have fully liberated settlements of Belogorovka and Pershe Travnya in DPR

MOSCOWS, November 30. /TASS/. Russian forces have fully liberated the settlement of Andreyevka in DPR, the Russian Defense Ministry told reporters Wednesday/
"The offensive of Russian forces has resulted in full liberation of the settlement of Andreyevka, DPR, from Ukrainian forces," the Ministry said, adding that an offensive towards liberation of the settlement of Vodyanoye, DPR, continues successfully.
Earlier on Wednesday, Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman Lieutenant General Igor Konashenko said that Russian forces have fully liberated settlements of Belogorovka and Pershe Travnya in DPR.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Nov 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Esto....a ver como te lo digo...

Resulta que eso es lo que dicen los rusos, que ya sabemos....


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

La ofensiva rusa liberó completamente Andreevka en la RPD de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, continúa la exitosa operación ofensiva para liberar Vodyanyi - Ministerio de Defensa ruso









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (30 Nov 2022)

De 404 a Blackrockrania con el fondo buitre BlackRock 


El Ministerio de Economía de Ucrania y BlackRock, la mayor empresa de inversiones del mundo, han firmado un Memorando de Entendimiento en el que se acuerda un marco de asistencia consultiva para el desarrollo de una plataforma especial destinada a atraer capital privado para la recuperación y el apoyo de la economía de Ucrania.

La plataforma se centrará en la movilización de inversiones en sectores clave de la economía ucraniana, teniendo en cuenta las necesidades de reconstrucción resultantes de la invasión rusa a gran escala.

En particular, el acuerdo firmado el 10 de noviembre de 2022 en Washington, DC, establece que la Asesoría de Mercados Financieros de BlackRock consultará al Ministerio de Economía sobre la creación de una hoja de ruta para la implementación de una plataforma de inversión, que atraerá principalmente capital privado. Esto incluye la estructura de la plataforma, su mandato y gobernanza.

De este modo, el Memorándum formaliza la discusión preliminar sobre las oportunidades de atraer inversiones públicas y privadas a Ucrania, que tuvo lugar en septiembre entre el Presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, y el Presidente y Director General de BlackRock, Larry Fink.

"Es muy importante para nosotros demostrar al mundo entero que la guerra no impide la inversión en Ucrania. Al fin y al cabo, las inversiones son la clave para una futura recuperación económica rápida y eficaz. Por ello, tenemos grandes expectativas de cooperación con la división FMA de BlackRock. Esperamos que esta "plataforma de recuperación" se convierta en un mecanismo eficaz para movilizar las inversiones en los sectores clave de nuestra economía", declaró la Viceprimera Ministra y Ministra de Economía de Ucrania, Yuliia Svyrydenko, tras la firma del Memorándum.

Como referencia

La división FMA de BlackRock ofrece una experiencia líder en gestión de inversiones y activos, gestión de riesgos y tecnología. También cuenta con una amplia experiencia en el asesoramiento a clientes del sector público en los mercados de capitales.

Translated with DeepL

ShieldSquare Captcha


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Combate en Artemivsk con el telón de fondo de los gritos de los soldados heridos de las AFU.
Un fragmento de la batalla cerca de Artemivsk (Bakhmut), que está siendo asaltada activamente por nuestras tropas.
Los combatientes ucranianos disparan un mortero LWCMS M224 de 60 mm, mientras un ucraniano grita "¡Soy 300! ¡Soy 300!" desde un walkie-talkie. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

La LNR levanta a partir de hoy todas las restricciones locales a la circulación de los residentes de la LNR en la Federación Rusa. El jefe del LNR, Pasechnik, ha emitido una orden en este sentido. El proceso de unificación está en marcha, pero se necesitará algo más de tiempo para que todo esté en plena conformidad. En Sebastopol se tardó casi 3 años mientras había un periodo de transición. En la DNR y la LNR, creo que será menos, ya que el proceso de unificación estaba en marcha allí incluso antes del referéndum sobre la reunificación con Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

Espero que el farlopas tenga un poco de dignidad y se ahorque de una vez.


----------



## manodura79 (30 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Perdón?
> Yo sólo digo que Ucrania está a punto de poseer un misil de precisión quirúrgica y alcance de 150 km. Si a esto se le suma la inteligencia que aporta la OTAN, el resultado es un combo letal para Vladimir Putin.
> Algo así como Himars². Lo veo muy perjudicial y creo que inclina la guerra definitivamente a favor de Ucrania.



Esta guerra se ha "inclinado" tantas veces con tantas armas maravillosas que ya he perdido la cuenta. ¿Qué cantidad de esos cohetes maravillosos mandarán? ¿Cien, mil, cien mil? Porque con menos de 500 cohetes ya me dirás qué haces. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabuti (30 Nov 2022)

AUMENTAN LOS CHINOS QUE CONSIDERAN LO DE UCRANIA UN ACTO DE AUTODEFENSA RUSA.

30 NOV, 14:59
*Poll reveals proportion of Chinese believing Russian special op in Ukraine is self-defense*
Only 21% of Chinese respondents said that Russia's actions "contradict international law and should be opposed"






© Getty Images/Stringer
TOKYO, November 30. /TASS/. Nearly 40% of Chinese citizens consider the Russian special military operation in Ukraine as an act of self-defense in response to NATO's eastward expansion, according to the results of a survey conducted by Japanese Genron NPO and China International Communication Group (CICG) among its residents.
According to the poll, 39.5% of Chinese respondents believe the Russian operation to be "an act of self-defense against the backdrop of NATO's eastward expansion." Another 29% slammed Moscow's actions as ‘wrong’, but urged that the circumstances pointed out by the Russian side must be taken into account.
Only 21% of Chinese respondents said that Russia's actions "contradict international law and should be opposed."
This point of view was also supported by 73% of Japanese respondents. The option mentioning the need to take into account Moscow's position was chosen by over 10% of those polled, and only about 1% stated that Russia acted within the framework of the right of self-defense.

The poll was conducted from July to September of this year. Some 1,000 people were polled in Japan and 1,528 respondents shared their opinion in ten major Chinese cities, including Beijing and Shanghai.


----------



## manodura79 (30 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Volkswagen dice que las plantas de baterías para vehículos eléctricos son “prácticamente inviables” en la UE por el aumento de los costes energéticos*
> 12:49 || 30/11/2022



Como para ponerse a producir armas a gran escala. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eslacaña (30 Nov 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Reparto de pastel. Hasta los rumanos llevan lo suyo
> El jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de RF, Naryshkin, dijo que Polonia se está preparando para celebrar un plebiscito en el oeste de Ucrania para anexar parte del oeste de Ucrania a Polonia



Ahí todo el mundo pilla cacho. Hungaros, rumanos y sobre todo polacos. Estos que ganas tiene de fiesta, es que no aprenden, les han dado de todos los colores a lo largo de la historia de Europa y no se cansan de recibir, en fin.

A mi me parece mas un mensaje troll ruso para ver si cuela y desanimar a los ucranianos y hacerles ver que son los tontos útiles. Guerra propagandísticas.
De todas formas, si fuese cierto y no es descabellado, es para hacérselo ver alguien en Ucrania. Un país arrasado y 300.000 muertos o más para que luego se disputen los despojos de lo que queda, es para que los restos que queden del pueblo ucraniano cojan al Zelensky y lo cuelguen por los cataplines al estilo Musolini, por hacerle caso a los americanos en sus orgías bélicas. Tanto sufrimiento para esto.


----------



## HDR (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El caso es que disponian de un excelente bombardero a reacción, el Arado-234, con asientos eyectables, pero en vez de producirlo en masa, lo dedicaron a vuelos de reconocimiento. Si el Me-262 hubiese sido desarrollado en 1942 hubiese puesto en aprietos a la formaciones de bombarderos pesados diurnos, pues iban sin escolta, o con escolta cercana. Pero como ya he señalado, las prioridades las marcaban los conglomerados, no los militares.



Del Arado dicen que fue la cabezanería del cabo lo que los obligó a convertirlo en bombardero en picado... pero yo ya no me creo nada. Toooodas las cagadas alemanas son cosa del cabo... 
"Dios de a quien echar las culpas" decía mi abuela.


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Mientras tanto, en España...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doy fe, que me ha pillado a mí el preconcurso de unos sinvergüenzas. Pero no es la primera vez, y eso que voy con cuidado. Lo peor es que , pese a la reforma de la "ley". me temo que va a acabar como siempre: los pequeños no podemos reclamar porque los grandes están protegidos por la ley, entrarán en concurso, agotarán sus recursos y cobrará (algo) la SS(que luego tendrá que pagar a los "afortunados trabajadores por cuenta ajena" y a los bancos (me temo que la reforma haya sido para blindarles aún más. Para más cachondeo, era una obra pública, para un ayuntamiento y financiada con fondos de la puta UE para (no se lo pierdan) luchar contra la pobreza....Pues a todos los que trabajamos allí (pymes, cooperativas y demás pringaos) nos dejan más cerca de ella que antes.
Una maravilla de sistema. Casi que es mejor ir de mercenarios.


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Nuestra artillería está desmantelando un bastión de las AFU en las afueras de Artemivsk.
Siguen llegando informes de la parte ucraniana sobre grandes pérdidas por el abrumador fuego de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. También se ha sabido hoy que el otro día el Equipo de Combate de la 24ª Brigada intentó lanzar un contraataque para estabilizar el frente, pero sufrió grandes pérdidas de personal sin conseguir ningún resultado. Los familiares buscan activamente a los "desaparecidos cerca de Artemivsk".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (30 Nov 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Muchos os preguntábais donde estan todo el armamento que la uenazi y la otanazi han estado mandando a 404, no todo ha llegado a ukrolandia, y los nanzis se quejaban de ello, pues en sitios como este (ya hay varios paises afectados, este e suno de ellos):
> Nigeria alerta de que las armas usadas en la guerra en Ucrania se "filtran" en la cuenca del lago Chad (msn.com)
> 
> Me pregunto cual es el plan para dejar que las armas vayan sin control, no me gusta un pelo



África se les escapó de las manos a los grupos anglos de poder y China ha aprovechado la oportunidad. Así que la consecuencia lógica es intentar desestabilizar África. Consigues dos objetivos. Darle una patada a China e inundar Europa con inmigración. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Las autoridades estadounidenses explican su negativa a suministrar a Kiev armas de mayor alcance por su falta de voluntad de agravar el conflicto en Ucrania.
Kiev lleva meses rogando a Washington que le proporcione misiles de largo alcance, pero no los ha recibido.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Nov 2022)

pulopure dijo:


> Me puede citar alguien que me explique qué significa 404? Me suena a error en página web... Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk



404 es Ucrania.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

Ya hay más datos sobre la peculiar carta bomba. Llamar carta bomba suena muy exagerado cuando pese a abrila un vigilante de seguridad, solo le ha hecho una pequeña herida en el dedo anular.....cada vez más peculiar todo. Prácticamente no llevaba nada, por correo ordinario dirigida al embajador pese a saber que era imposible que pasará el escaner (Pero extrañamente pese a ser una carta que llegaba por correo ordinario y estando en nivel 4 de antiterrorismo, no la pasaron por el escaner y la abrió el vigilante de seguridad) y que una carta de ese tipo además jamás llegaría al embajador y además tras la "explosión" hasta algo más de una hora más tarde no avisaron a la policia. Ahora sin embargo en la noticia pone que avisaron 17 minutos más tarde, antes era más de una hora.


_ "El sobre que ha herido al empleado contenía un pequeño explosivo de fabricación casera, indican fuentes policiales. La carta, que llegó por correo ordinario, iba dirigida al embajador, Serhii Pohoreltsev, *pero no ha pasado por el escáner, sino que la ha abierto el vigilante de seguridad* en el jardín de la embajada y ha resultado herido. 

La delegada del Gobierno en Madrid, Mercedes González, ha pedido "calma y serenidad", asegurando que el incidente apenas ha provocado daños y que el empleado herido "solo ha sufrido una pequeña herida en el dedo anular, una herida de carácter muy leve"
El artefacto ha explotado *sobre las 13.00 horas*, según han informado fuentes policiales, que recibieron el aviso a las 13.17 horas

Además, ha dicho que tanto la embajada de Ucrania como la de Rusia "tienen la vigilancia que tienen que tener en estos casos", aludiendo al conflicto bélico, y ha recordado que España "ya está desde hace tiempo en *nivel 4 de alerta antiterrorista"*_

_Fuentes policiales confirman que se trataba de material pirotécnico poco potente__. _


----------



## pulopure (30 Nov 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> 404 es Ucrania.



Es curioso que casi todos los que me citan son usuarios/compañeros del post sobre Siria. Ayer faltó algún tulipán contra USA xd

Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, pero si creo que una vez lo tienes ubicado hasta con piedras lo puedes tirar... El problema es ubicarlo, al ser pequeño es no más que un águila, con lo cual o enciendes el radar o todo va a oído parece suenan como una loca en pleno frenesí...
> 
> Y yo de milicia se una mierda, lo que he leído por ahí... Que creo el sistema Meroca español era algo para tirar balas y derribar cosas en vuelo, creo que tenía problema en el cañón...
> 
> Pero te digo que se una mierda de cosas de los militares... Cosas que he leído por ahí...



No es pequeño..y va a una velocidad ridícula para la actualidad ..si al final será como esa misión del sanandreas que tenías que cargarte avionetas de radiocontrol en San Fierro


----------



## kasperle1966 (30 Nov 2022)

*La paz cartaginesa de Washington choca con la realidad

La administración Biden se niega a decirle al pueblo estadounidense la verdad: Ucrania no está ganando ni ganará esta guerra.

Douglas Macgregor *

Los líderes políticos y militares nacionales que comprometieron a Estados Unidos en guerras de elección en Vietnam, los Balcanes, Afganistán e Irak, lo hicieron por regla general porque estaban convencidos de que los combates serían cortos y decisivos. Los presidentes estadounidenses, los asesores presidenciales y los altos mandos militares nunca se detuvieron a considerar que la estrategia nacional, si es que existe, consiste en evitar el conflicto a menos que la nación sea atacada y obligada a luchar.

La última víctima de esta mentalidad es Ucrania. A falta de un análisis crítico del poder nacional y los intereses estratégicos de Rusia, los altos mandos militares norteamericanos y sus jefes políticos consideraron a Rusia a través de una lente estrechamente enfocada que magnificaba los puntos fuertes de Estados Unidos y Ucrania, pero ignoraba las ventajas estratégicas de Rusia: profundidad geográfica, recursos naturales casi ilimitados, alta cohesión social y capacidad militar-industrial para aumentar rápidamente su poder militar.

Ucrania es ahora una zona de guerra sometida al mismo tratamiento que las fuerzas armadas estadounidenses infligieron a Alemania y Japón durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, a Vietnam en los años 60 y a Irak durante décadas. Las redes eléctricas, las redes de transporte, las infraestructuras de comunicación, la producción de combustible y los almacenes de municiones están siendo sistemáticamente destruidos. Millones de ucranianos siguen huyendo de la zona de guerra en busca de seguridad, con consecuencias ominosas para las sociedades y economías europeas.

Mientras tanto, el gobierno de Biden comete repetidamente el pecado imperdonable en una sociedad democrática de negarse a decir la verdad al pueblo estadounidense: en contra de la popular narrativa de la "victoria ucraniana" de los medios de comunicación occidentales, que bloquea cualquier información que la contradiga, Ucrania no está ganando ni ganará esta guerra. Meses de grandes bajas ucranianas, resultantes de una serie interminable de ataques inútiles contra las defensas rusas en el sur de Ucrania, han debilitado peligrosamente a las fuerzas ucranianas.

Como era de esperar, los miembros europeos de la OTAN, que son los que más sufren el impacto de la guerra en sus sociedades y economías, están cada vez más desencantados con la guerra indirecta ucraniana de Washington. Las poblaciones europeas cuestionan abiertamente la veracidad de las afirmaciones de la prensa sobre el Estado ruso y los objetivos estadounidenses en Europa. La afluencia de millones de refugiados procedentes de Ucrania, junto con una combinación de disputas comerciales, el aprovechamiento de la venta de armas de Estados Unidos y los altos precios de la energía corren el riesgo de hacer que la opinión pública europea se vuelva contra la guerra de Washington y la OTAN.

Rusia también ha sufrido una transformación. En los primeros años del mandato del presidente Putin, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas estaban organizadas, entrenadas y equipadas exclusivamente para la defensa territorial nacional. Pero la realización de la Operación Militar Especial (OEM) en Ucrania ha demostrado lo inadecuado de este enfoque para la Seguridad Nacional de Rusia en el siglo XXI.

La fase inicial de la SMO fue una operación limitada con un propósito estrecho y objetivos restringidos. El punto crítico es que Moscú nunca pretendió hacer más que persuadir a Kiev y a Washington de que Moscú lucharía para evitar la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN, así como el posterior maltrato de los rusos en Ucrania. Sin embargo, el SMO se basó en supuestos no válidos y se dio por terminado. Al final, el carácter limitado de la SMO consiguió el resultado contrario al que Moscú deseaba, transmitiendo la impresión de debilidad, en lugar de fuerza.

Tras llegar a la conclusión de que los supuestos en los que se basaba la disposición de Washington a negociar y comprometerse no eran válidos, Putin ordenó a la STAVKA que desarrollara nuevos planes operativos con nuevos objetivos: primero, aplastar al enemigo ucraniano; segundo, eliminar cualquier duda en Washington y en las capitales europeas de que Rusia obtendría la victoria en sus propios términos; y, tercero, crear un nuevo _statu quo_ territorial acorde con las necesidades de seguridad nacional de Rusia.

Una vez presentado y aprobado el nuevo plan, el Presidente Putin aceptó una operación de economía de fuerzas para defender las ganancias territoriales rusas con fuerzas mínimas hasta que se reunieran los recursos, capacidades y personal necesarios para las operaciones decisivas. Putin también nombró a un nuevo comandante de teatro, el general Sergei Surovikin, un oficial de alto rango que entiende la misión y posee la mentalidad necesaria para lograr el éxito.

La próxima fase ofensiva del conflicto permitirá conocer la nueva fuerza rusa que está surgiendo y sus futuras capacidades. En el momento de escribir estas líneas, 540.000 fuerzas de combate rusas están reunidas en el sur de Ucrania, el oeste de Rusia y Bielorrusia. Las cifras siguen creciendo, pero ya incluyen 1.000 sistemas de artillería de cohetes, miles de misiles balísticos tácticos, misiles de crucero y aviones no tripulados, además de 5.000 vehículos de combate blindados, incluyendo al menos 1.500 tanques, cientos de aviones de ataque tripulados de ala fija, helicópteros y bombarderos. Esta nueva fuerza tiene poco en común con el ejército ruso que intervino hace 9 meses, el 24 de febrero de 2022.

Ahora es posible proyectar que las nuevas fuerzas armadas rusas que evolucionarán a partir del crisol de la guerra en Ucrania estarán diseñadas para ejecutar operaciones estratégicamente decisivas. La fuerza rusa resultante se inspirará probablemente en el diseño de fuerzas y el marco operativo recomendados en la obra del Coronel General Makhmut Gareev, ¿Si la guerra llega mañana? _The Contours of Future Armed Conflict_. El nuevo establecimiento militar estará formado por fuerzas mucho más grandes que podrán llevar a cabo operaciones decisivas en un plazo relativamente corto con un mínimo de refuerzos y preparación.

Dicho de otro modo, para cuando el conflicto termine, parece que Washington habrá impulsado al Estado ruso a aumentar su poder militar, justo lo contrario del debilitamiento fatal que Washington pretendía cuando se embarcó en su curso de confrontación militar con Moscú.

Pero ninguno de estos acontecimientos debería sorprender a nadie en Washington, D.C. Empezando por el discurso de Biden en Varsovia exigiendo efectivamente un cambio de régimen en Moscú, la administración Biden se negó a ver la política exterior en términos de estrategia. Como un estúpido general que insiste en defender hasta el último centímetro de terreno, el presidente Biden confirmó el compromiso de Estados Unidos de oponerse a Rusia y, potencialmente, a cualquier estado nación que no esté a la altura de los hipócritas estándares democráticos del globalismo, sin importar el coste para el pueblo estadounidense, ya sea en términos de su seguridad o prosperidad.

El discurso de Biden en Varsovia estuvo cargado de emoción y se sumó a la ideología del globalismo moralizante que es popular en Washington, Londres, París y Berlín. Pero para Moscú, el discurso equivalía a un plan de paz cartaginés. La conducta de Biden de "no tomar prisioneros" en la política exterior de Estados Unidos significa que el resultado de la próxima fase de la guerra de Ucrania no sólo destruirá el Estado ucraniano. También demolerá los últimos vestigios del orden liberal de la posguerra y producirá un dramático cambio de poder e influencia en toda Europa, especialmente en Berlín, alejándose de Washington y acercándose a Moscú y, hasta cierto punto, a Pekín.

*Washington’s Carthaginian Peace Collides With Reality - The American Conservative*


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las tropas ucranianas han perdido hasta ahora 135.000 efectivos.

La Comisión Europea, por su parte, estima que las pérdidas de Kiev desde el inicio de la SMO superan los 100.000 efectivos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Nov 2022)

pulopure dijo:


> Es curioso que casi todos los que me citan son usuarios/compañeros del post sobre Siria. Ayer faltó algún tulipán contra USA xd
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk



País no encontrado, no existe, error 404


----------



## Octubrista (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya hay más datos sobre la peculiar carta bomba. Llamar carta bomba suena muy exagerado cuando pese a abrila un vigilante de seguridad, solo le ha hecho una pequeña herida en el dedo anular.....cada vez más peculiar todo. Prácticamente no llevaba nada, por correo ordinario dirigida al embajador pese a saber que era imposible que pasará el escaner (Pero extrañamente pese a ser una carta que llegaba por correo ordinario y estando en nivel 4 de antiterrorismo, no la pasaron por el escaner y la abrió el vigilante de seguridad) y que una carta de ese tipo además jamás llegaría al embajador y además tras la "explosión" hasta algo más de una hora más tarde no avisaron a la policia. Ahora sin embargo en la noticia pone que avisaron 17 minutos más tarde, antes era más de una hora.
> 
> 
> _ "El sobre que ha herido al empleado contenía un pequeño explosivo de fabricación casera, indican fuentes policiales. La carta, que llegó por correo ordinario, iba dirigida al embajador, Serhii Pohoreltsev, *pero no ha pasado por el escáner, sino que la ha abierto el vigilante de seguridad* en el jardín de la embajada y ha resultado herido.
> ...



Es rarísimo, porque no se han cumplido los más básicos protocolos de seguridad, y casualmente resulta que coincide con lo que dicen que era una carta bomba (un petardo más bien, que es lo que trasciende por la policía), y aún encima, un día frío, resulta que el vigilante hace esa apertura en el jardín... en fin, situación poco lógica.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es rarísimo, porque no se han cumplido los más básicos protocolos de seguridad, y casualmente resulta que coincide con lo que dicen que era una carta bomba (un petardo más bien, que es lo que trasciende por la policía), y aún encima, un día frío, resulta que el vigilante hace esa apertura en el jardín... en fin, situación poco lógica.



Sobretodo no hay que olvidar que estaban en nivel 4 de alerta antiterrorista, pero pese a ello se saltan todas las medidas de seguridad y casualmente es básicamente un petardo (si fuese algo más grave la investigación sería más seria, aunque sea imposible averiguar quien lo envió ya que nadie dejaría sus huellas) Todo es tan raro que la inmensa mayoría de opiniones de la gente de a pie en los medios online son del mismo tipo.


----------



## Argentium (30 Nov 2022)

La Unión Europea castigando al "discolo" 









La UE congela 13.300 millones de fondos a Hungría hasta que garantice la independencia judicial


Bruselas concluye que el Gobierno de Viktor Orbán no ha puesto en práctica de forma satisfactoria las 17 medidas comprometidas para combatir la corrupción.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Yo esto lo veo plausible, si hay un colapso de Ucrania en el este. La mayoria de los nacionalistas habrian ya muerto y la población del oeste no creo que vean con malos ojos ser polacos. Serian parte de la UE y tendrian garantizadas las ayudas.
> 
> La elite ucraniana de esa zona tiene ya fuertes lazos con Polonia y los demás pues purgados.



No lo crea. En esa zona son los ukros más ukros y tienen tanta manía a Rusia como a Polonia. Y se lo digo yo que he conocido a mucha gente de allí no ultra. A los (en este caso pobres) polacos ya los dejaron casi exterminados con el primer banderismo. Lo más alucinante es que qué es un ucro más que un eslavo medio ruso/medio polaco. No se puede explicar este tipo de nacionalismo, no atiende a la más mínima razón y no para hasta que no acaba con todos los vecinos o con ellos mismos. Bueno, estos están dispuestos a llevarse por delante a todo el mundo.


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La Unión Europea castigando al "discolo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inclusividad, respeto, valores democráticos y tal.


----------



## Elimina (30 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero tio, de verdad, qué es lo que no veis en cuanto a "que el este de Ucrania quiere ser Rusia"?, no ves que eso no es así y que es una afirmación sacada directamente de las gónadas? Es posible, asumiendo el control de esas zonas y las personas que se han quedado, que eso lo podamos atribuir al Dombass, pero no al este de Ucrania, en lo absoluto
> 
> Lo que me llega a molestar es la gente haciendo mapitas diciendo lo que debe o no ser cada país, precisamente declarándose "antiimperialistas" ellos mismos, lo cuál ya es la leche de la incoherencia



Igual los vídeos, entrevistas, informativos o documentales que he visto, resulta que salían proyectados de mis gónadas, pero creo de verdad que no era así, ni ahora ni durante los nueve años que llevo siguiendo el asunto. Revisa un poco otras fuentes tú.
Por supuesto que no todo el este es Donbass, pero ya se les ha preguntado y han respondido.


----------



## frangelico (30 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es rarísimo, porque no se han cumplido los más básicos protocolos de seguridad, y casualmente resulta que coincide con lo que dicen que era una carta bomba (un petardo más bien, que es lo que trasciende por la policía), y aún encima, un día frío, resulta que el vigilante hace esa apertura en el jardín... en fin, situación poco lógica.



Lo rarisimo es que sean atentados tan de chichinabo. En realidad todos lo son, la prueba de que los estados son los que están siempre detrás del terrorismo es que nunca hemos visto una masacre real. En Sol en hora punta te sale una masacre de 4 cifras con poco riesgo pero jamás ha ocurrido algo así, realmente terrorífico y paralizante. Lo único es que últimamente han bajado a nivel chiste (las balas de Podemos, el petardillo este), se ve que ya tienen otros mecanismos para matar y para dar miedo.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No será lo mismo el populacho bajo el sistema capitalista, donde aún hay muchos elementos con mentalidad pequeñoburguesa, que el populacho con conciencia de clase que ya ha tomado el poder. Hay que saber trabajar con el populacho para poder llegar a ese punto. El camarada Mao dijo:
> 
> Para mantenernos vinculados con las masas, debemos actuar de acuerdo con sus necesidades y deseos. En todo trabajo que se realice para las masas, se requiere partir de sus necesidades y no del buen deseo de un individuo. Sucede con frecuencia que objetivamente las masas necesitan un cambio determinado, pero que subjetivamente no tienen todavía conciencia de esa necesidad y no están dispuestas o decididas a realizarlo. En tales circunstancias, debemos esperar con paciencia. No debemos realizar el cambio hasta que, por efecto de nuestro trabajo, la mayor parte de las masas haya adquirido conciencia de la necesidad de ese cambio y tenga el deseo y la decisión de hacerlo. De otro modo, nos aislaremos de las masas. Todo trabajo que requiera la participación de las masas resultará ser una mera formalidad y terminará en el fracaso si las masas no están conscientes de la necesidad de ese trabajo ni se muestran dispuestas a participar en él. (...) He aquí dos principios: uno es las necesidades reales de las masas, y no necesidades imaginadas por nosotros, y el otro, el deseo de las masas y la decisión que toman ellas mismas y no la que tomemos nosotros en su lugar.​​*El frente único en el trabajo cultural*​*(30 de octubre de 1944)*​



Esas bellas palabras las materializamos cuando fundemos la Federación Unida de Planetas, antes me temo que con tener un estado dirigido por el Partido que funcione aceptablemente para los asalariados nos damos con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El caso es que disponian de un excelente bombardero a reacción, el Arado-234, con asientos eyectables, pero en vez de producirlo en masa, lo dedicaron a vuelos de reconocimiento. Si el Me-262 hubiese sido desarrollado en 1942 hubiese puesto en aprietos a la formaciones de bombarderos pesados diurnos, pues iban sin escolta, o con escolta cercana. Pero como ya he señalado, las prioridades las marcaban los conglomerados, no los militares.



No solo eso, el Me-262 era practicamente intocable para cualquier caza a motor de pistón salvo cuando despegaba o aterrizaba. Menos mal que el Fuhrer quería dedicarlo al ataque en lugar de interceptor y no se aceleraró su desarrollo.


----------



## El Veraz (30 Nov 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Amcxxl, todo lo que no sea una partición es querer oprimir a media ucrania. La oriental quiere ser Rusia y por ello lucha, la occidental quiere ser UE y formar parte de MittelEuropa, y me parece bien. Eso es lo menos malo. El objetivo final ha de ser un estado ruso-bielorruso con kazakhstan - o al menos el norte ruso -y la ucrania rusa. Eso es viable, y no desgasta a Rusia en ninguna ocupación. En cuanto a occidente, asumir esa derrota provocará la revuelta contra los anglofilos que copan los puestos de decisión, poder e influencia a todos los niveles, desde el estatal hasta el municipal. Más de uno ocultará que estudió en USA o UK, para que no le relacionen con los anglos.



Tu nivel de empanada mental y de distorsion de la realidad es epico.

En serio, haztelo mirar. Una persona normal no dice ni un 10% de las barbaridades que has puesto tu en 5 lineas.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> @ZHU DE
> *Director de Global Times, pone los pelos de punta; No sé a qué velocidad están aumentando las bombas nucleares de China. Pero mi juicio es: China no recurrirá precipitadamente a la reunificación por la fuerza hasta que tenga 1.000 ojivas nucleares, suficientes para frenar el impulso de Estados Unidos de ir a la guerra con China. Una vez que comience la guerra, significa que China está lista.*
> 16:29 || 30/11/2022



Tranqui tronco, el problema de Formosa acaba de resolverse por si solo:


----------



## vegahermosa (30 Nov 2022)

con todo el ruido que se dio en los medios de comunicacion sobre el homologo mercenario yanki en ciernes, la compañia mozart, de que si iban a enfrentarse wagner y mozart y no se cuantas historias mas, ¿hay alguna noticia nueva?


----------



## Simo Hayha (30 Nov 2022)

Prometíais una derrota holiwoodiense de Ucrania, al estilo de lo que hizo EEUU en Iraq y un occidente doblegado e inmovil ante la superioridad rusa. Sin embargo, aquí estamos. Una rusia que ni siquiera es capaz de tomar territorio en su propia frontera, con un ejército destrozado y que ha tenido que mobilizar a la población civil para no ser derrotada completamente. Eso sin entrar en las imágenes apoteósicas de sus soldados masacrados, destripados, comídos por los cochinos. Mientras, Occidente, no solo absolutamente unido frente a la agresión satánica rusa, sino demostrando una superioridad moral, militar y tecnológica apabullante y que honra sus alianzas y es solidario.

Y vosotros? Escurriendo el bulto, hablando de tontadas y nimiedades que carecen de cualquier importancia. Repitiendo los mismos mantras antiamericanos e intentando pintar una realidad inexistente. Sois bobos.


----------



## Como El Agua (30 Nov 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, las pérdidas de las tropas ucranianas ascienden a 135 mil personas.

La Comisión Europea, comunicó y después borró, que las pérdidas de Kyiv desde el comienzo del NWO son más de 100 mil militares.

@poisk_mil


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> De 404 a Blackrockrania con el fondo buitre BlackRock
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Economía de Ucrania y BlackRock, la mayor empresa de inversiones del mundo, han firmado un Memorando de Entendimiento en el que se acuerda un marco de asistencia consultiva para el desarrollo de una plataforma especial destinada a atraer capital privado para la recuperación y el apoyo de la economía de Ucrania.
> ...



¿Quieren cerrar el círculo?
¿Cómo le van a poner de nombre los buitres? NovaJazaria o Asquenazistán?
Qué puto asco da TODA ESTA GENTUZA-
¿Con el resto del mundo qué?¿se conforman con quedárselo todo a precio de saldo o tienen planes también de repoblación?


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Es rarísimo, porque no se han cumplido los más básicos protocolos de seguridad, y casualmente resulta que coincide con lo que dicen que era una carta bomba (un petardo más bien, que es lo que trasciende por la policía), y aún encima, un día frío, resulta que el vigilante hace esa apertura en el jardín... en fin, situación poco lógica.



Pues tengo dos dudas.(Ironic mode on)
¿La carta era recibida o para enviar?
¿Se le estará acabando también el polonio al zar?


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Después de Odessa, las manifestaciones exigiendo encender las luces comenzaron en Kiev. Y este invierno aún no ha comenzado.
Los "puntos de perdurabilidad" por alguna razón no ayudan.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NPI (30 Nov 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Nada nuevo, "_panem et circenses"._



Droga gratis, economía de subsistencia y circo gratis es el lema del Club de Roma(Agenda 2030)
HAMBRE - MISERIA - OPRESIÓN - MUERTE


----------



## Epicii (30 Nov 2022)

El único medio que impediría desarrollar armas nucleares a un pais es la ocupación...o un golpe que cambie el regimen...


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

"¡Dejadnos pasar, perras! Empuja tú, ¡vamos!"

El conductor del tranvía se sintió como una élite porque tiene luces en su tranvía, pero las personas que bloquean las vías del tranvía y exigen que las luces estén encendidas, no.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El único medio que impediría desarrollar armas nucleares a un pais es la ocupación...o un golpe que cambie el regimen...



En ello están, para eso les han montado a los persas un Timisoara, igual que a China. (es fascinante el apego que los Bastardos y sus 27 Colonias le tienen al modelo).


----------



## Salamandra (30 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El único medio que impediría desarrollar armas nucleares a un pais es la ocupación...o un golpe que cambie el regimen...



Ya, en ellos están.

De todas formas éstos no van dejar de tocar ningún palo:



https://www.jpost.com/international/article-723662



*El embajador israelí ante la UE y la OTAN, Chaim Regev, entregó a Stoltenberg documentos de inteligencia con detalles de las transferencias de armas de Irán a Rusia.*


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

Del Inmundo. Nada menos. Para leer entrelíneas y con las gafas gordas.
Solo nos falta que nos diga cuánto cobra (que parece, por lo que dice, que no le sale a cuenta) y quién le contrató y bajo que espectativas( porque también por lo que dice, parece que no se están "cumpliendo").








Juan, el legionario español que lucha en Ucrania: "Necesito irme ya, estoy llegando al límite"


Juan, un legionario español que está luchando en la guerra en Ucrania, ha contado su experiencia en el programa 'Todo es mentira', de Cuatro, en el que ha asegurado que...




www.elmundo.es










*Juan, el legionario español que lucha en Ucrania: "Necesito irme ya, estoy llegando al límite".*
El español, que llegó a 404 hace nueve meses, narra su experiencia a través de sus redes sociales .

*Juan*, un *legionario español* (no creo que se llame juan, lo que es lógico, aunque con esas pintas tiene más bien pinta de de "ser Mohamed") que está luchando en la *guerra en Ucrania*, ha contado su experiencia en el programa (si, bastante programado) '_Todo es mentira_', de Cuatro, en el que ha asegurado que está pasando* "mucho frío", *con temperaturas bajo cero y que es consciente de que la gente le puede "llamar loco".

"Voy por delante del ejército con tres compañeros. Vamos posición a posición y mandamos las coordenadas. Los rusos atacan al azar, no saben dónde estoy, voy reconociendo el terreno para que el ejército avance o no avance o tome las decisiones que tenga que tomar", explica sobre su experiencia durante la conexión.

Preguntado sobre* el fin de la guerra,* el legionario ha recordado que "todas las guerras terminan en una mesa", en referencia a una posible negociación, y ha deseado que "esta acabe ya". *"Me quiero ir ya. Siento el imperativo de irme, necesito irme, quiero irme ya. Ya estoy llegando al límite"*, aseguraba al presentador, *Risto Mejide*.

Juan, que es *ex cabo del Ejército de Tierra*, va contando su experiencia en Ucrania a través de sus redes sociales. En su *cuenta de Instagram* (legionario_en_ucrania) narra su experiencia desde que llegó a Ucrania el pasado 27 de marzo, cuando la *guerra en Ucrania* acababa de comenzar.

Hace apenas un día publicaba en su cuenta de *Instagram *un vídeo en el que se puede ver a un avión lanzando misiles, acompañado de la siguiente reflexión: "Nueve meses aquí y sigo flipando cuando los veo... No sé qué dirá la prensa internacional, pero yo os digo que nos estamos dejando la vida para que esto acabe pronto. Sigo vivo, sigo luchando".

En otra de sus últimas publicaciones, publica un vídeo grabado con un dron, en el que se puede ver cómo quedó un edificio tras un ataque en el que él mismo resultó herido. *"No sé ni cómo sigo vivo"*, sentencia.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El único medio que impediría desarrollar armas nucleares a un pais es la ocupación...o un golpe que cambie el regimen...



Pero serán ocupaciones, invasiones o golpes de estado justos y necesarios. Y las muertes de niños y resto de civiles serán "daños colaterales sanos".

Luego ya si eso y ya que estamos...................................nos llevamos un poquito de petróleo...................pero que en realidad ese no es el objetivo ¡¡eh!! , que los USA sólo están en este mundo para mejorar la vida del resto a través de su sacrificio, ¿o qué os pensabais??.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## ROBOTECH (30 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> @ZHU DE
> *Director de Global Times, pone los pelos de punta; No sé a qué velocidad están aumentando las bombas nucleares de China. Pero mi juicio es: China no recurrirá precipitadamente a la reunificación por la fuerza hasta que tenga 1.000 ojivas nucleares, suficientes para frenar el impulso de Estados Unidos de ir a la guerra con China. Una vez que comience la guerra, significa que China está lista.*
> 16:29 || 30/11/2022



Van a 2 o 3 bombas nucleares adicionales cada semana.
Pronto van a lanzar trenes de alta velocidad con 10 cabezas nucleares, que se irán moviendo camuflados como trenes de pasajeros por el oeste del país, y en caso de emergencia pepinazos hipersónicos para yankis y amigos.













Ferrocarril chino:


----------



## anonimo123 (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya hay más datos sobre la peculiar carta bomba. Llamar carta bomba suena muy exagerado cuando pese a abrila un vigilante de seguridad, solo le ha hecho una pequeña herida en el dedo anular.....cada vez más peculiar todo. Prácticamente no llevaba nada, por correo ordinario dirigida al embajador pese a saber que era imposible que pasará el escaner (Pero extrañamente pese a ser una carta que llegaba por correo ordinario y estando en nivel 4 de antiterrorismo, no la pasaron por el escaner y la abrió el vigilante de seguridad) y que una carta de ese tipo además jamás llegaría al embajador y además tras la "explosión" hasta algo más de una hora más tarde no avisaron a la policia. Ahora sin embargo en la noticia pone que avisaron 17 minutos más tarde, antes era más de una hora.
> 
> 
> _ "El sobre que ha herido al empleado contenía un pequeño explosivo de fabricación casera, indican fuentes policiales. La carta, que llegó por correo ordinario, iba dirigida al embajador, Serhii Pohoreltsev, *pero no ha pasado por el escáner, sino que la ha abierto el vigilante de seguridad* en el jardín de la embajada y ha resultado herido.
> ...



false flag de libro


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ya hay más datos sobre la peculiar carta bomba. Llamar carta bomba suena muy exagerado cuando pese a abrila un vigilante de seguridad, solo le ha hecho una pequeña herida en el dedo anular.....cada vez más peculiar todo. Prácticamente no llevaba nada, por correo ordinario dirigida al embajador pese a saber que era imposible que pasará el escaner (Pero extrañamente pese a ser una carta que llegaba por correo ordinario y estando en nivel 4 de antiterrorismo, no la pasaron por el escaner y la abrió el vigilante de seguridad) y que una carta de ese tipo además jamás llegaría al embajador y además tras la "explosión" hasta algo más de una hora más tarde no avisaron a la policia. Ahora sin embargo en la noticia pone que avisaron 17 minutos más tarde, antes era más de una hora.
> 
> 
> _ "El sobre que ha herido al empleado contenía un pequeño explosivo de fabricación casera, indican fuentes policiales. La carta, que llegó por correo ordinario, iba dirigida al embajador, Serhii Pohoreltsev, *pero no ha pasado por el escáner, sino que la ha abierto el vigilante de seguridad* en el jardín de la embajada y ha resultado herido.
> ...



Están necesitados de casito.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Nov 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Amcxxl, todo lo que no sea una partición es querer oprimir a media ucrania. La oriental quiere ser Rusia y por ello lucha, la occidental quiere ser UE y formar parte de MittelEuropa, y me parece bien. Eso es lo menos malo. El objetivo final ha de ser un estado ruso-bielorruso con kazakhstan - o al menos el norte ruso -y la ucrania rusa. Eso es viable, y no desgasta a Rusia en ninguna ocupación. En cuanto a occidente, asumir esa derrota provocará la revuelta contra los anglofilos que copan los puestos de decisión, poder e influencia a todos los niveles, desde el estatal hasta el municipal. Más de uno ocultará que estudió en USA o UK, para que no le relacionen con los anglos.



La partición sólo eternizará el conflicto. como en Corea y dará alas a separatistas y nazis de todo el orbe. Las fronteras de armisticios sólo son fuente de problemas para las personas y dinero para los traficantes de muerte.


----------



## NPI (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí una comparación del vídeo que ha borrado Ursulita y el que ha subido despúes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A partir del 0:12 a 0:23
Sin borrar el vídeo de la izquierda
Borrado el vídeo de la derecha


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (30 Nov 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y este payaso, de donde ha salido?



Otro pancho más a micro sueldo de mierda, de la misma empresa qu el judio nazi ese que está por aquí con veinte nicks. Un ignore must


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

Tampoco es ninguna novedad (precisamente) pero Borderline se ha vuelto a poner a ella y a su"organización" a la altura del betún. Suerte que tenemos a la "prensa libre"para abrirle los ojos al "pueblo". Los jardineros son mitad corruptos mitad ineptos, al igual que el resto del sistema, Del pueblo, no sé qué decir..porque queramos o no(por desgracia), formamos parte.








"No hay ninguna UE, lo que hay es el 51.º estado de EE.UU.": Medvédev sobre el video eliminado con el número de bajas urcanianas


El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia afirma que las críticas de Washington provocaron la eliminación del video en el que Ursula von der Leyen cifró en 100.000 los militares ucranianos muertos en el conflicto.




esrt.press




El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia afirma que las críticas de Washington provocaron la eliminación del video en el que Ursula von der Leyen cifró en 100.000 los militares ucranianos muertos en el conflicto. 

El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev, comentó este miércoles la eliminación de un video en el que la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, declaró que desde el inicio del operativo militar ruso fallecieron más de 100.000 militares de Ucrania y más de 20.000 civiles de ese país.

De acuerdo con las palabras de Medvédev, "es evidente" que el paso se dio tras críticas de Washington. "Se ve extremadamente humillante. No hay ninguna UE, lo que hay es el 51.º estado [de EE.UU.]", afirmó en ese contexto.

El video al que hizo referencia Medvédev lo publicó Von der Leyen en su cuenta de Twitter, pero poco después fue eliminado y substituido por una versión editada de las imágenes en la que se había borrado el fragmento en el que se mencionaban las cifras.

La portavoz principal adjunta y la directora de Comunicación Política de la Comisión Europea, Dana Spinant, confirmó que la grabación había sido editada y afirmó que las cifras reveladas incluyen también a personas heridas. "Muchas gracias a los que señalaron la inexactitud respecto a las cifras en la versión previa de este video", escribió en Twitter. "La estimación usada, [tomada] de fuentes externas, debería haberse referido a víctimas, es decir, a muertos y heridos, y estaba destinada a mostrar la brutalidad de Rusia", explicó.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí una comparación del vídeo que ha borrado Ursulita y el que ha subido despúes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La diferencia real entre los dos videos es un incremento en su cuenta corriente de algún paraíso fiscal con secreto bancario.


----------



## Elimina (30 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Pues tengo dos dudas.(Ironic mode on)
> *¿La carta era recibida o para enviar?*
> ¿Se le estará acabando también el polonio al zar?



Pues no creas, esa es buena.
¿Llevaba el matasellos?


----------



## Salamandra (30 Nov 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Van a 2 o 3 bombas nucleares adicionales cada semana.
> Pronto van a lanzar trenes de alta velocidad con 10 cabezas nucleares, que se irán moviendo camuflados como trenes de pasajeros por el oeste del país, y en caso de emergencia pepinazos hipersónicos para yankis y amigos.
> 
> 
> ...



No parece buena idea. Si siguen una linea de ferrocarril tiene que ser buscables por ordenador calculando tiempos.


----------



## Praktica (30 Nov 2022)

*Taras** y daños cerebrales al estilo ucraniano*
30 de noviembre de 2022
Разрыв мозга по-украински
tr dee

Un ejercicio de ingenio. En un contexto de desastre socioeconómico y de fracaso total de la política exterior, a las cínicas autoridades ucranianas no se les ocurre nada mejor que hacer. Por ejemplo, *el responsable ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores, Dmytro Kuleba, comenta en tono jocoso el riesgo de un apagón masivo: "En realidad, creo que tal vez la tasa de natalidad en Ucrania mejore debido a estos apagones, porque la gente tiene que quedarse en casa sin poder hacer nada, sin electricidad. Así que es el mejor momento para hacer el amor y disfrutar de la vida. Y lo digo en serio*".

Seamos sinceros, la idea no es nueva en Ucrania. *Los activistas locales de Maidan se vuelcan tradicionalmente en el tema de la posibilidad de aumentar la reproducción de la población a fuerza de buenos deseos y promesas vacías. El resultado, sin embargo, es justo el contrario: los ucranianos están desapareciendo inexorablemente, "como el rocío al sol". *Hace quince años, la campaña publicitaria correspondiente fue llevada a cabo por la Tymoshenko en un lenguaje tosco del cartel. Se sugirió a los ucranianos que dieran a luz para aumentar una fuerza de cosmonautas locales. No había problemas de luz en aquellos gloriosos años de Orange. *Pero había serios problemas con los cerebros.

Es una costumbre que los recursos intelectuales se lavaron activamente de Ucrania durante todos los años de su independencia. Por eso, cuando con el inicio de la guerra se exigió por fin una movilización de todas las fuerzas a los analistas locales, éstos dieron la campanada.* Lo cual no es sorprendente. Después de todo, el gobierno comprador, en primer lugar, exige a sus lacayos, "cabezas parlantes", no un pronóstico sobrio, sino acariciar sus oídos con aceite pseudoanalítico. ¿Qué cosa útil se puede esperar de estos "monopensadores" (personas afines) con "monopatrones" (uniformes) en una situación crítica? Los* mantras irracionales y los conjuros casi pseudocientíficos sobre el tema del universo ucraniano cayeron en los oídos de los infelices oyentes del "maratón de información única"*.

Las tendencias más populares de la ciencia política ucraniana se convirtieron en "Putinología", "teoría y práctica de la destrucción de Rusia", *"grandeza de la civilización ucraniana a escala mundial", "pilares infames y otros métodos democráticos de linchamiento de los opositores", "historia de la tradición milenaria de cooperación mutuamente beneficiosa entre los ucranianos y la UE y los EE.UU.", "fenómeno de la inquebrantable hermandad centenaria ucraniano-polaca" *y los logros analíticos únicos similares.

*El **Instituto Ucraniano del Futuro** (que, en particular, es el hogar de un destacado gigante del pensamiento positivo como Anton Gerashchenko) proclamó patéticamente en abril de este año: "El 24 de febrero de 2022 no sólo es una nueva etapa importante de la guerra ucraniano-rusa, que durará siglos, sino también el comienzo de la fractura civilizatoria europea. Asesinatos en masa, atrocidades inhumanas, saqueos, ciudades destruidas, pueblos, monumentos históricos y símbolos nacionales, destinos desfigurados de miles de personas por los ocupantes rusos: es la tragedia de cada ucraniano. Sin embargo, esta guerra dejará una huella no sólo en nuestra memoria nacional, sino que también afectará al desarrollo de todo el mundo civilizado. *Es una guerra de la libertad contra la esclavitud, de la seguridad contra las continuas amenazas, del desarrollo contra la decadencia, del pasado contra el futuro. *El vencedor influirá significativamente en el orden mundial, establecerá el carácter y los valores del nuevo mundo. Así que, históricamente, el choque de dos dimensiones de valor cardinalmente opuestas en el siglo XXI tiene lugar precisamente en la frontera entre Ucrania y Rusia, entre un país de gran potencial y un pasado embalsamado. La guerra entre ellos es una guerra por una nueva arquitectura de Europa y del mundo. Ucrania ha hecho su elección civilizatoria a favor de la democracia*, habiendo recorrido un camino difícil, como lo han hecho todos los países europeos en su momento. Hoy los ucranianos dan su vida no sólo para defender el territorio, sino también físicamente para defender lo que todo el mundo civilizado profesa espiritualmente".

*Por supuesto, la "confesión espiritual del mundo civilizado" es algo de lo que hay que aprender más. *Los travestis de San Francisco recibirán 1.200 dólares al mes por sus bonitos ojos. Las lesbianas de Gran Bretaña dan la voz de alarma: ¡se les obliga literalmente a aceptar a los transexuales como compañeros sexuales! Estados Unidos es el único país del mundo en el que niños de tan sólo 13 años pueden ser condenados a cadena perpetua sin posibilidad de libertad condicional. Los funcionarios suecos admiten que toman medidas deliberadas para restringir la expresión de las creencias cristianas y de cualquier otra religión. *Entonces, ¿podemos suponer que los "maricones cosacos" ucranianos también luchan por los mencionados "valores"? Es posible e incluso necesario. El alto nivel de homofobia en el interior de Ucrania no permite a las autoridades hablar públicamente de esta "lucha santa". Pero es sólo por el momento.*

Sin embargo, todos los altavoces están abiertos para ventilar las fantasías sobre una victoria aplastante sobre los Moskales. Por* ejemplo, el cofundador de la plataforma nacional "Diálogo sobre la paz y la reintegración segura", Oleg Sahakyan, afirma que "Ucrania ya está ganando en el espacio virtual al disipar "una serie de mitos sobre Rusia". En particular, en su opinión, ya se han disipado los mitos sobre el poder militar de Rusia y el poder de los servicios especiales rusos, que supuestamente "tenían toda la voluntad en Ucrania" pero "fracasaron a la hora de modelar la situación". Rusia está perdiendo influencia en el espacio postsoviético y Europa se ha dado cuenta de que puede existir sin Rusia, sin depender de sus recursos energéticos. Según él, Rusia es vista ahora por Europa como una amenaza, mientras que "Ucrania se ha convertido en la frontera de la civilización europea". *Además, Sahakyan cree que "parte de la victoria de Ucrania es y será diseñar el futuro de Rusia" para evitar "la exportación del caos" a territorio ucraniano. Y* esta "proyección" por parte de Kiev ya ha comenzado, por ejemplo, con el reconocimiento por parte de la Rada Suprema de la soberanía de Ichkeria. "Así, Ucrania ya ha empezado a formar el marco legal para reformar a Rusia*. Es esta decisión a la que apelarán más tarde otras repúblicas nacionales de Rusia, cuando se inicie el proceso de fragmentación de la Federación Rusa", afirma Sahakyan.

Es sorprendente escuchar algo sobre la legalidad y los fundamentos jurídicos de los analistas del Maidán ucraniano. Pero es mucho más divertido que Sahakyan y sus camaradas m*aten de esta manera su propio mito propagandístico de la agresión "inmotivada" de Moscú. El proceso de fragmentación de Rusia que ellos, junto con sus clientes occidentales, han estado soñando con lanzar durante décadas. Y en este sentido, por supuesto, el 24 de febrero sólo desató finalmente sus manos y lenguas.

Sin embargo, hasta ahora, los soñadores ucranianos de borrar a Rusia del mapa del mundo se huelen algo raro. Por eso, Vadim Karasev, un conocido cotorro y "analista político" de Kiev, está realmente preocupado: "Si Occidente recorta su ayuda, nosotros también podemos tener problemas"*, dice. En su opinión, puede establecerse un régimen de "paz fría" o "guerra fría" entre Rusia y Ucrania "durante una década o más". *Al mismo tiempo, resulta que "la única garantía fiable de la seguridad de Ucrania puede ser la creación de su propia bomba nuclear; Ucrania tiene las posibilidades para ello, pero Rusia está presionando a Occidente para que no dé permiso a Kiev para su programa nuclear".

El sombrío optimismo de los partidarios ucranianos del apocalipsis nuclear es sorprendente. En palabras, están dispuestos a organizar un Armagedón directamente en el territorio de su país. Pero en el fondo de sus almas cobardes hay gusanos de la duda: ¿y si Rusia toma represalias con una explosión? *A los patriotas rusófobos no les gusta esta opción, porque siempre quieren tener un tiempo de espera para evacuar tranquilamente a sus preciosas familias ricas en el extranjero. Por eso, por las buenas o por las malas, por medio de la SVR y la SDU, así como de las cartas del tarot y los molfares de los Cárpatos, los analistas de la política exterior ucraniana intentan penetrar en el mismísimo cerebro del presidente Putin con la esperanza de obtener allí los significados secretos y los verdaderos planes del enemigo.

El estratega político Sergei Gaidai, entre otros, ha logrado en este contexto arcaico la realización de las ideas de la revolución de la dignidad. Está seguro: "Ahora Putin tiene un problema evidente: se ha metido en una guerra que no puede ganar y con la que ha aumentado el nivel de tensión social dentro de su propio país y ha alterado enormemente la actitud de la comunidad internacional hacia él. Putin tiene que pensar en una salida para que, como mínimo, no lo pierda todo en esta situación.

*El tema de la agonía física y mental de Putin está siendo apoyado por los expertos ucranianos de todas las maneras posibles. Sobre esta ola ultra-optimista, el analista político Oleksiy Yakubin, en su día bastante cuerdo, afirma: "Ahora está claro que Occidente está a favor de Ucrania, y la propia Ucrania, como resultado de este conflicto, se ha convertido en parte de Occidente". Su colega Ruslan Bortnik es más adecuado en sus apreciaciones, argumentando que "hasta ahora simplemente no somos parte de Rusia, pero Ucrania no puede ser considerada parte de Occidente según ningún criterio". Y el mencionado Karasev se pone histérico: "Somos víctimas, tenemos un teatro de guerra, tenemos gente que muere, tenemos infraestructuras destruidas, tenemos una economía que se desmorona, tenemos gente que abandona el país. No me interesan los objetivos de Occidente, debemos tener nuestros propios objetivos".*

Bien, digamos que Karasev tiene una epifanía. Entonces, ¿*dónde están los objetivos racionales que pueden justificar la actual guerra suicida de Ucrania contra Rusia? No pueden ser formulados adecuadamente por las mejores mentes de Kyiv simplemente porque tales argumentos no existen en la naturaleza. En su lugar, hay una banal propaganda occidental, una "estrategia" de política exterior "soberana"* que sólo tiene sentido en el contexto del plan general de los globalistas para destruir la soberanía de Moscú.

Por lo tanto, e*s bastante razonable que los analistas ucranianos busquen espíritus afines entre los opositores rusos y otros hermanos de armas liberales. Aquí, por ejemplo, Garry Kimovich Kasparov, que anima a los ucranianos: "La Federación Rusa sólo tiene una opción: o bien un satélite chino con algunas formaciones escindidas en el oeste, como la moderna república de Nóvgorod, o bien un intento de preservar la parte principal de Rusia, tal vez sin Chechenia y demás, pero encontrando a toda costa una forma de reunirse con Europa. No hay otras opciones".

Por lo general, a los políticos ucranianos y a su personal les conviene vivir en una realidad imaginaria, en la que las opciones indeseables para ellos simplemente "no existen". *De ahí su amor por los diferentes Piontkovsky, Ganapolsky, Nevzorov, Kiselyov y otros personajes que se han vuelto locos por haber sido apartados del comedero estatal con todos sus beneficios. Toda esta escoria se ha reunido en Ucrania en guerra para hacer, junto con los nativos, los últimos kopecks de propaganda en una economía local que está al borde del colapso. Y muy pronto no habrá prácticamente nada que pagarles ni nadie a quien pagar.

*Pero por muy divertido que sea ver las esquizofrénicas "cavilaciones" de los analistas ucranianos, no hay que subestimar el nivel intelectual de la resistencia ucraniana a la operación. Como señala acertadamente el periodista Oleg Yasinsky: "Aparte de los fanfarrones del mundo, que no tienen ninguna independencia en sus decisiones, un enemigo inteligente, convencido, calculador y profundamente motivado está ahora en guerra contra Rusia, que no ha perdido ni un segundo durante todos estos trágicos meses".*

Pero sean cuales sean los titanes del pensamiento geopolítico liberal que estén detrás de los dirigentes ucranianos, imaginar que *el teatro de marionetas de Kiev dirigido por ellos acabará superando a las autoridades oficiales rusas, de alguna manera, no hace girar el cerebro. Incluso teniendo en cuenta que Zelensky es el hombre más influyente del mundo en 2022 (¿podemos realmente cuestionar la autoridad de la revista estadounidense Time?) ¿Puede un equipo político formado por, digamos, Reznikov, Danilov y Arestovich vencer a sus oponentes liderados por Shoigu, Medvedev y, por ejemplo, Dugin? El mero hecho de plantear la pregunta de esta manera parece una locura*. Por mucho que Kuleba se divirtiera con la gente fuera de la oscuridad total...

Timofey Markov.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pitifool dijo:


> ¿No parece raro que Rusia no muela a polvo cada cm de la ciudad con artillería? ¿Y sus aviones? ¿Y los 300 000 movilizados? ¿Las termobáricas? ¿Por qué simplemente el segundo mejor ejército del mundo, dotado con las últimas maravillas tecnológicas y más hombres con resistencia a la escarcha del planeta, no borra del mapa la ciudad o la conquista con una mano atada a la espalda? Y a otra cosa, que Kiev no se tomó en dos horas.



Rusia no tiene el segundo mejor ejercito convencional del mundo, posiblemente esté entre los 6 mejores pero hoy en día no es el primero o el segundo. Donde si destaca es en su armamento nuclear, ahí si posiblemente ahora mismo sea la primera potencia mundial.

Dicho esto, catalogar a tal país como que tiene la posición X en su ejercito de tierra/armada/aire o en su conjunto no tiene mucho sentido ni utilidad.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

*Ucrania llora al escritor Vakulenko, identificado entre las víctimas de Izium.*
Ucrania está de luto por el escritor *Volodímir Vakulenko*, que fue secuestrado durante la ocupación rusa de Izium, en la región de Jarkov, y cuyo cuerpo fue encontrado en una fosa común de la ciudad con dos heridas de bala, según se logró identificar ahora.

Han pasado casi tres meses de la liberación de Izium y sigue revelándose la *identidad de los cadáveres ahí localizados*. Las redes sociales ucranianas se han inundado de mensajes de condolencia en memoria de Vakulenko, escritor, traductor y poeta, conocido últimamente por sus libros infantiles.

La policía regional de Jarkov confirmó ayer que el cuerpo del escritor fue encontrado en Izium, lo que derrumbó las esperanzas de que pudiera estar preso en Rusia. Según la policía, su cuerpo permaneció *insepulto durante un mes cerca de la aldea de Kapitolivka*, próxima a Izium, antes de que los soldados rusos ordenaran a los lugareños que lo enterraran, ya el pasado mayo.


----------



## Harman (30 Nov 2022)

Facebook no soportó el nazismo ucraniano y bloqueó un post del comandante de la Fuerza Aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por unas palabras sobre "deshacerse de la escoria rusa".

Así lo informaron las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania y los medios de comunicación de Kiev.
Los medios de comunicación nazis ucranianos están furiosos: "Facebook, con sus algoritmos imbéciles, sigue obstinadamente la estela del suicidio en un mundo de absoluto olvido. Que le vaya bien", escribieron.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Octubrista (30 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Pues tengo dos dudas.(Ironic mode on)
> ¿La carta era recibida o para enviar?
> ¿Se le estará acabando también el polonio al zar?



Yo también lo he pensado, he pensado en la posibilidad de un " accidente laboral" en la Embajada de Ucrania.

Doy por seguro, o así es en medio planeta, que había servicios de "inteligencia " de España que de forma previa "ojean" la correspondencia normal (la que no es diplomática) de un país en guerra. Así, sabrán si esa carta venía o iba...
Lo comento porque en Correos hay también sistemas de detección en las simples máquinas que manipulan y organizan las cartas ( aunque no con la precisión de un escáner).

Es muy raro todo, no sé si sabremos la verdad.


----------



## Peineto (30 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Del Inmundo. Nada menos. Para leer entrelíneas y con las gafas gordas.
> Solo nos falta que nos diga cuánto cobra (que parece, por lo que dice, que no le sale a cuenta) y quién le contrató y bajo que espectativas( porque también por lo que dice, parece que no se están "cumpliendo").
> 
> 
> ...



Un puto asesino a sueldo.
*"No sé ni cómo sigo vivo"*, sentencia.
Solo le falta decir que tampoco sabe cómo llegó a 404.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (30 Nov 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> *La Gran Mentira: Escasez de Energía Mundial Más Crisis Múltiples - Todo Fabricado - Concebidas para la Destrucción de la Civilización Occidental*



Pues después de esto ya me quedo más tranquilo sabiendo que todo se trata de un Fake fruto de una consipracion. Hasta el cambio climático es real, solo que esta producido por la geoingenieria ( de la que se sabe forman parte los chemtrails). a
Aunque no queda claro de quién es la consipracin de Fakes ¿ de los comunistas, de los chinos, de los illuminati? ¿ de Soros y Bill Gates?. Si es de estos ultimos, aún mejor, que como ya están viejitos en cuanto palmen, todo solucionado.
Tampoco queda muy preciso si la Civilización Occidental que esos agentes encubiertos pretenden destruir es la que la misma que los anglos y la OTAN defienden a capa y espada bombardeando Korea, Vietnam, Irak, Serbia, ....y ahora Rusia (con su ejército proxy).

Lo más mosqueante es que reconocidos foreros picoileros como Sir Torpedo, que por supuesto son libres de opinar como quieran, den zanks a delirios negacionistas.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Sinceramente en el aspecto militar sé lo justillo de esa guerra, del aspecto económico algo más... en todo caso si el carro de combate era bueno o malo no es importante, en ese momento para los rusos la importancia estaba por encima de todo en la CANTIDAD, la disponibilidad de los mismos era lo que iba a dar superioridad al mando soviético y por tanto no se iban a ESMERAR en crear un arma GENIAL, LO econoómicamente transcendental era un ARMA con economías de escala suficientes para masificar el campo de batalla y generar constantes ventajas...
> 
> UN ARMA BARATA, por encima de un arma sofisticada...
> 
> ...



No recuerdo la frase exacta pero* Stalin *dijo: La cantidad en si misma posee efectos cualitativos.


----------



## Riina (30 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> Un ejercicio de ingenio. En un contexto de desastre socioeconómico y de fracaso total de la política exterior, a las cínicas autoridades ucranianas no se les ocurre nada mejor que hacer. Por ejemplo, *el responsable ucraniano de Asuntos Exteriores, Dmytro Kuleba, comenta en tono jocoso el riesgo de un apagón masivo: "En realidad, creo que tal vez la tasa de natalidad en Ucrania mejore debido a estos apagones, porque la gente tiene que quedarse en casa sin poder hacer nada, sin electricidad. Así que es el mejor momento para hacer el amor y disfrutar de la vida. Y lo digo en serio*".



Estas declaraciones no son hechas por un ministro normal de un país en conflicto militar. Estas declaraciones pertenecen a un criminal de guerra a quien los muertos ucranianos no le importan lo más mínimo. Y no es el único en el gobierno de Zelensky. Mientras este gobierno mande en el territorio ucraniano los rusos no pueden esperar nada positivo para terminar la guerra.


----------



## Epicii (30 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No recuerdo la frase exacta pero* Stalin *dijo: La cantidad en si misma posee efectos cualitativos.



Es un concepto de la dialéctica hegeliana, que toma Marx, y por medio de Lenin llega a Stalin...
Stalin también lo expresa en su celebre frase "Si muere un hombre es una tragedia, si mueren millones es una estadística..."
El numero no es una mera adición, cambia la naturaleza de como vemos y analizamos los fenómenos


----------



## Clavisto (30 Nov 2022)

- ¡Míralo! -dijo extendiendo el móvil hacia mi lado de la barra.
Pues sí, muy hermoso.

Era una fotografía de él con su pajarito multicolor posado en el hombro, una fotografía que sin duda alguna la había echado su hermano, también presente en la conversación.

Son de otro pueblo. Hace unos años que vienen por aquí. Revisiones médicas. Son algo mayores que yo, no mucho, y el más pequeño, el del pajarito en el hombro, carga con el bicho dentro. Hubo un tiempo en el que pareció haberse ido por las cloacas pero no; tan sólo estaba latente, como todos. 

Hará medio año que el otro, el alto, el más risueño de los tres (pues al principio fueron tres, lo recuerdo bien), me dijo que estaba en lo mismo. Así que ahora andan por aquí un par de veces por semana. 

Contaron más cosas del pajarito, un agapurni hembra, de donde la compraron hará casi cinco años, de como cayó mala al poner su primer huevo que no quería salir de ella, se le enquistó ahí dentro y era una pena verla, la llevaron a una veterinaria de Ciudad Real deprisa y corriendo...

- Se me partía el corazón, Kufisto -dijo el alto- Si hubieses visto como sufría la pobrecilla...

Un tanto más hinchado de lo normal, mi viejo amigo Luis entró al bar con su bastón. Saludó, pidió una cerveza y fue a sentarse a una mesa. 

- ¿Qué tal?
- ¡Pues no me ves, cabrón!

Nos reímos y volví a la barra. 

Los hermanos se fueron con la promesa de volver en un par de horas y ya estando solos salí de la barra para sentarme con mi viejo amigo Luis.

- Este cabrón -me dijo refiriéndose al médico- me quiere matar.

¿Cuantos años hace desde que le diagnosticaron el cáncer? ¿siete? ¿ocho? ¿nueve? Mi padre lleva muerto casi seis años y aguantó la enfermedad año y medio. Y Luis lo tuvo primero.

- Y encima es moro -dijo refiriéndose al doctor.
- Joder, lo tiene todo.
- ¡El hijoputa quiere matarme! ¡Dice que me quedan cuatro días si no dejo de beber!

Y seguimos riendo y hablando de paridas.

- ¿Qué tal estás, Kufisto? -dijo mirándome fijamente con sus brillantes ojos azules.
- Bien.
- Me alegro. Está la cosa un poco floja, ¿no?
- Sí...Fin de mes, la Navidad a las puertas...Pero bueno, vamos tirando.
- ¿Y tú?
- También

Entonces fue que Estela entró.

- Hola.
- Hola, Estela.
- Un zumo de piña -dijo con ese delicioso acento portugués.
- ¿Quieres una pulga? ¿Salchichón, chorizo, queso, anchoas, atún...?
- Queso.

Y se fue a la tragaperras.

Me serví un té doble y volví a sentarme en la mesa con mi viejo amigo Luis.

- ¿Qué es eso? -dijo.
- Un té.
- ¿Un té?
- Un té.
- Ponme un vino, anda.

Sabía que Estela jugaba fuerte pero no tanto. Me sentí un tanto incómodo desde mi posición.

- Kufisto -dijo Luis-, no se ve más que gente amargada por la calle. 
- Sí
- No, en serio...Una mala hostia, una mala leche...-continuó riendo- No lo entiendo.
- Pues sí.
- No me estás haciendo ni puto caso, hijoputa.
- Venga, joder...
- ¡Cuanto me acuerdo de tu padre!
- ¿Cuantos años tienes?
- Setenta recién cumplidos.
- ¡Joder, pues no los aparentas! Dos más tenía mi viejo cuando dobló.
- ¡Cabrón!
- ¡Jajaja!

Llegó Kamel y me levanté.

- ¿Chupito?
- ¡Ja! Y una caña.
- ¿Salchichón, chorizo, queso...?
- ¡Choriso!

Cogió el As y fue a sentarse en la mesa más pequeña.

- ¿Atiendes a este? -dijo Luis
- Sí. Lleva viniendo por aquí desde hará dos años. 
- ¡Pero si es un desgraciao, un puto pedigüeño liante!
- Pero aquí paga y no crea ningún problema.
- Joder, Kufisto...Si te viera tu padre.
- Peor es mi hermano y es compadre suyo, no me preguntes porqué.
- Tu padre era la polla, Kufisto.
- Sí
- Yo le pinchaba cuando los dos ya estábamos malos y él se enfadaba.

Reímos.

- Sí -respondí- Pero tú es que eres más cabrón que un cuerno.
- ¡Qué buen tío era tu padre!

Me levanté de la mesa. No me parecía bien estar de esa manera. Un camarero tiene que estar detrás e la barra.

Sentado en mi taburete vi jugar a Estela mientras recibía llamadas que no cogía para contestarlas con mensajes sin perder ripio de la pantalla. Luis miraba la televisión y el pobre Kamel volcaba su cabeza sobre las páginas del As.


Y entonces, en ese extraño silencio clientelar sólo roto por canciones de mi gusto, pensé que tampoco yo estaba tan mal.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

Ufff, que vecinos más mal avenidos...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## NPI (30 Nov 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> La diferencia real entre los dos videos es un incremento en su cuenta corriente de algún paraíso fiscal con secreto bancario.



Todos los meses la COMISIONISTA CORRUPTA se lleva de forma oficial más de 30.000 euros mensuales libres de polvo y paja, esos son los declarados, los no declarados a saber.


----------



## NPI (30 Nov 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Rusia no tiene el segundo mejor ejercito convencional del mundo, posiblemente esté entre los 6 mejores pero hoy en día no es el primero o el segundo. Donde si destaca es en su armamento nuclear, ahí si posiblemente ahora mismo sea la primera potencia mundial.
> 
> Dicho esto, catalogar a tal país como que tiene la posición X en su ejercito de tierra/armada/aire o en su conjunto no tiene mucho sentido ni utilidad.



Otra cuenta intermitente, de esas hay miles en el foro/hilo, otros las renuevan cada 5-8 días


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

*“A Rusia no le afectan las sanciones”*


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Adiós y cierra la puerta!



Ves como eres cortito. 
Si el que se va eres tú. Te expulso de mi pantalla.
Tantas simplezas como sueltas tienen un coste.


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2022)

El conflicto en Ucrania está condenado a escalar

*






Momento decisivo en la Batalla de Donbass, ya que la desafiante resistencia
ucraniana de 4 meses a la ofensiva rusa está terminando

El lugar de reunión de los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la OTAN el 29 y 30 de noviembre,
Bucarest, fue donde hace diez años, el ex presidente estadounidense George W. Bush convenció 
a los socios transatlánticos de Estados Unidos de que Ucrania y Georgia algún día deberían unirse 
a su alianza militar. Los cancilleres debidamente “reafirmaron” esa decisión ayer y lo dejaron así. ..*

*...La caída de Bakhmut señalará que la batalla de Donbass, que es el leitmotiv de la operación militar 
especial rusa, está entrando en su fase final. La línea de defensa ucraniana en Donbass se está 
desmoronando. El control ruso de Donbass está a la mano en un futuro concebible... *


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Yo también lo he pensado, he pensado en la posibilidad de un " accidente laboral" en la Embajada de Ucrania.
> 
> Doy por seguro, o así es en medio planeta, que había servicios de "inteligencia " de España que de forma previa "ojean" la correspondencia normal (la que no es diplomática) de un país en guerra. Así, sabrán si esa carta venía o iba...
> Lo comento porque en Correos hay también sistemas de detección en las simples máquinas que manipulan y organizan las cartas ( aunque no con la precisión de un escáner).
> ...



El paquete iba dirigido al embajador y no pasó ningún control, le explotó a un empleado que lo manipulaba... ... Conociendo el percal es fácil adivinar que al empleado "le gusta hurgar" en paquetes ajenos.....¿en todo tipo de paquetes?


----------



## ROBOTECH (30 Nov 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No parece buena idea. Si siguen una linea de ferrocarril tiene que ser buscables por ordenador calculando tiempos.



Me imagino que saldrán de forma aleatoria y modificando su velocidad y destino de forma aleatoria también.

Es un extra más. Me imagino que pondrán cabezas nucleares también en submarinos, silos y aviones.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Nov 2022)

*La ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Svatovo y Kremennaya se estanca debido a la escasez de munición*: detalles

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han fracasado en la ofensiva prevista para noviembre en Kupyansk y Krasnolimansk debido a una crisis con la artillería.

El desempeño de las brigadas 92 y 80 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la región de Svatov mostró que las unidades de artillería autopropulsada y remolcada están experimentando una grave carencia de proyectiles y no pueden participar en ofensivas importantes.

Según Military Chronicle, el mayor déficit se encuentra en los proyectiles de artillería de calibre 122 y 152 mm así como en la entrega y uso de proyectiles calibre OTAN (155 mm). Una situación particularmente difícil se da en las unidades que utilizan los cañones Pion de 203 mm. Los proyectiles para estas armas no se producen en Ucrania y su número está estrictamente limitado.

Actualmente es imposible producir munición para la artillería de calibres soviéticos en la planta de Kiev Artyom. La empresa no puede trabajar con las actuales condiciones de escasez de energía en Ucrania y los constantes ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura militar del país.

En las brigadas 25 y 95 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Novovodyanoe (35 km al norte de Kremennaya), la situación es diferente. Las formaciones ucranianas se agotan debido al alto número de bajas y al desgaste de las armas. Alrededor del 30-40% de los cañones autopropulsados y remolcados han sido destruidos o requieren reparación, otro 30% ya se ha enviado para su reparación y dado de baja. Para el resto, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kremennaya no tienen suficientes proyectiles.

Debido a la escasez de munición y sistemas de artillería, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no reciben ya armas modernas sino cañones extranjeros M101 de 105 mm, producidos a partir de 1941. Los proyectiles de estas armas no tienen la eficiencia requerida y se consumen 15 veces más rápido que las municiones de 152 mm lo que solo exacerba la escasez de munición.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no pueden abastecerse con las municiones de los antiguos depósitos en las regiones más cercanas: la mayoría de los depósitos RAV en las regiones de Dnepropetrovsk, Zaporozhye, Kharkiv, Sumy, Kyiv y Chernihiv fueron destruidos por armas de alta precisión.

Además, los proyectiles que se pueden entregar a las unidades de artillería están caducados . La munición más reciente se produjo a finales de la década de 1980 y muestra signos de fatiga en el casco, lo cual provoca incidentes. Desde principios de octubre, en la división de obuses de la brigada 25 de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se registraron al menos tres incidentes fatales con la explosión de un proyectil en la recámara de un arma D-30 de 122 mm.

Las condiciones climáticas de noviembre, la escasez de equipo pesado para el transporte de municiones y la actividad de los drones rusos Orlan-30, que permiten apuntar con precisión a la artillería de cohetes rusa y a los aviones de ataque Su-25 que acosan a los convoyes supervivientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, privan a las fuerzas ucranianas de la oportunidad de formar un grupo de ataque.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## Peineto (30 Nov 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> Pues después de esto ya me quedo más tranquilo sabiendo que todo se trata de un Fake fruto de una consipracion. Hasta el cambio climático es real, solo que esta producido por la geoingenieria ( de la que se sabe forman parte los chemtrails). a
> Aunque no queda claro de quién es la consipracin de Fakes ¿ de los comunistas, de los chinos, de los illuminati? ¿ de Soros y Bill Gates?. Si es de estos ultimos, aún mejor, que como ya están viejitos en cuanto palmen, todo solucionado.
> Tampoco queda muy preciso si la Civilización Occidental que esos agentes encubiertos pretenden destruir es la que la misma que los anglos y la OTAN defienden a capa y espada bombardeando Korea, Vietnam, Irak, Serbia, ....y ahora Rusia (con su ejército proxy).
> 
> Lo más mosqueante es que reconocidos foreros picoileros como Sir Torpedo, que por supuesto son libres de opinar como quieran, den zanks a delirios negacionistas.



No nos liemos que el autor sabe perfectamente, aunque no lo dice, que se trata de una situación coyuntural, muy bien manipulada por cierto por los buitres, pero no definitiva. El famoso PeakOil sigue su curso con sus dientes de sierra.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

*EEUU ve avances en el proceso de ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN.*
El secretario de Estado estadounidense,* Antony Blinken*, aseguró este miércoles que está habiendo "avances" en el proceso de ingreso de Finlandia y Suecia a la OTAN y confió en que ambos países sean pronto miembros de la Alianza.

"Ese proceso ha ido avanzando. Y estoy muy confiado (...), teniendo en cuenta lo que he escuchado estos últimos días, en que Finlandia y Suecia pronto *serán formalmente nuevos miembros de la Alianza*", dijo al término de una reunión de dos días de ministros de Exteriores de la OTAN.

Blinken recordó que todos los miembros de la OTAN han firmado los protocolos de adhesión de esos países y que 28 de los 30 aliados (*todos menos Turquía y Hungría*) lo han ratificado y destacó que eso ha ocurrido "a una velocidad notable".

"Si se mira atrás y se ve la ampliación anterior de la OTAN, cuando se sumaron tantos nuevos miembros, se tardó mucho más en atravesar este proceso. Así que esto está sucediendo a una *velocidad récord*", consideró.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Nov 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La partición sólo eternizará el conflicto. como en Corea y dará alas a separatistas y nazis de todo el orbe. Las fronteras de armisticios sólo son fuente de problemas para las personas y dinero para los traficantes de muerte.



En mi opinión Rusia no va a asimilar al oeste de Ucrania después de esta guerra por muchos muchos años, y creo que cualquiera puede entender por qué. En España sin ir más lejos seguimos con rencores por lo que vivimos hace casi ya 100 años. Probablemente a lo máximo que aspire Rusia ahora mismo sea a partir Ucrania, anexionarse la parte que le es afín, y el resto del país que esté tranquilito bajo acuerdo con los que le dan cuerda; porque sin estos la guerra habría acabado hace mucho. Igual consigue un reordenamiento de cómo funcionan las cosas a nivel internacional, igual consigue llevarse por delante al dólar como divisa de reserva y de pagos de materias primas, pero el oeste de Ucrania no lo va a asimilar y lo tienen asumido. Era posible cuando antes del golpe del maidan se estaba intentando atraer al país a la unión económica euroasiática; es decir, a base de dinero y diplomacia puedes lograrlo, pero desde 2014 esa vía esta agotada.


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

Los wuenos son los Kaliber. 

PD: Me sorprende escribir esto, porque antes de la guerra pensaba que el armamento ruso era tercer mundista.


----------



## Gnidlog (30 Nov 2022)

esto explica porque no llegaron a kiev


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

Es el supuestamente el paquete esta intacto, pero un trabajador de embajada esta herido.
A ver si va a ser verdad que es "otro tipo de paquete lo que ha explotado"....


----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

Wagner paga 4000 euros al mes, a los nuevos reclutas.
4000 euros en Rusia equivalen a 6000 o 7000 euros.



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1277431
> 
> 
> Una camioneta de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania destruida cerca de Kremennaya
> ...



El titular ya lo dice todo. Hay 5 cuerpos de soldados al lado del vehículo.
Pero lo más importante es la camioneta, porque ya casi no quedan disponibles, ni las van a reponer por otras.

Ya no tienen ya armas soviéticas, les quedan pocas occidentales, pero aún les quedan soldados para la picadora de carne rusa, por tanto los soldados son mucho menos importante que los cacharros.

Hasta el último ucraniano. La desnazificación está siendo brutal.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Nov 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> En mi opinión Rusia no va a asimilar al oeste de Ucrania después de esta guerra por muchos muchos años, y creo que cualquiera puede entender por qué. En España sin ir más lejos seguimos con rencores por lo que vivimos hace casi ya 100 años. Probablemente a lo máximo que aspire Rusia ahora mismo sea a partir Ucrania, anexionarse la parte que le es afín, y el resto del país que esté tranquilito bajo acuerdo con los que le dan cuerda; porque sin estos la guerra habría acabado hace mucho. Igual consigue un reordenamiento de cómo funcionan las cosas a nivel internacional, igual consigue llevarse por delante al dólar como divisa de reserva y de pagos de materias primas, pero el oeste de Ucrania no lo va a asimilar y lo tienen asumido. Era posible cuando antes del golpe del maidan se estaba intentando atraer al país a la unión económica euroasiática; es decir, a base de dinero y diplomacia puedes lograrlo, pero desde 2014 esa vía esta agotada.



Los rencores vienen directamente de los que mandan porque les convienen. Lo mismo que se convenció a los ucranianos de que eran una raza superior, se les convence de que son rusos, o chinos o marcianos. Ha quedado bastante claro que son manipulables hasta el hastío. A los únicos que conviene tner una patita antirrusa en la frontera es a los amos de la OTAN, si ya los estonios son unos tocahuevos y un sumidero de pasta en misiones y peticiones de ayuda, una Ucrania del oeste (la güena) sería una fuente eterna de conflictos fronterizos con Rusia y Bielorrusia, y un sumidero sin fondo de pasta para Europa.


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Peineto (30 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Todos los meses la COMISIONISTA CORRUPTA se lleva de forma oficial más de 30.000 euros mensuales libres de polvo y paja, esos son los declarados, los no declarados a saber.



Una pobre mileurista cotidiana.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Nov 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La situación táctica de la defensa es ya más que complicada pero lo ucranianos en esta guerra han demostrado que se clavan al terreno y no hay quien los saque de ahí. Ahora mismo Bakhmut esta semicercado por el este y por el Sur y eso implica que hay mantener un alimentar muchas más posiciones defensivas que si sólo lo atacan por una dirección ... Más hombres, más suministros, el enemigo tiene más opciones donde elegir para atacarte y tu además tienes más dificultades de recibir refuerzos y suministros pero aún así se clavaran en el suelo y seguirán ahí hasta que no tengan otra.



Si, ya se vió en Mariupol.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Nov 2022)

Pues mirando por esos sitios de la red uno se encuentra con una de las claves de donde estamos…un viejo chino que diseñó el giro de Rusia hacia China en 2001…y se le reconoce el plan en su muerte…

Sanakoev: el fallecido ex jefe de la República Popular China creó la base para relaciones sin precedentes con la Federación Rusa
Читайте больше на Санакоев: умерший экс-председатель Китая создал основу для стратегического партнёрства РФ и КНР


----------



## alfonbass (30 Nov 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Igual los vídeos, entrevistas, informativos o documentales que he visto, resulta que salían proyectados de mis gónadas, pero creo de verdad que no era así, ni ahora ni durante los nueve años que llevo siguiendo el asunto. Revisa un poco otras fuentes tú.
> Por supuesto que no todo el este es Donbass, pero ya se les ha preguntado y han respondido.



De verdad crees que si fuera así llevaríamos 10 meses de guerra? me sorprende hasta que alguien lo pueda poner en duda, creo que han hablado muchos oponiéndose a eso, crees que con una población civil a favor Rusia no estaría ahora en el Dnieper sin problema?
En cuanto a los "referendums", ya he explicado varias veces porqué es absurdo tomarlos en cuenta


----------



## alfonbass (30 Nov 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los rencores vienen directamente de los que mandan porque les convienen. Lo mismo que se convenció a los ucranianos de que eran una raza superior, se les convence de que son rusos, o chinos o marcianos. Ha quedado bastante claro que son manipulables hasta el hastío. A los únicos que conviene tner una patita antirrusa en la frontera es a los amos de la OTAN, si ya los estonios son unos tocahuevos y un sumidero de pasta en misiones y peticiones de ayuda, una Ucrania del oeste (la güena) sería una fuente eterna de conflictos fronterizos con Rusia y Bielorrusia, y un sumidero sin fondo de pasta para Europa.



Hombre, hay una historia más compleja para esos rencores...
No creo que a mucha gente con el juicio normal, le mola que venga alguien a meterle en una "cárcel estado" comunista durante tantas décadas
Bien hubiera hecho Rusia es tener una política más cercana hacia esos países y no haberlos tratado como "cosas sin importancia", pero bueno....


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Nov 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Todos los meses la COMISIONISTA CORRUPTA se lleva de forma oficial más de 30.000 euros mensuales libres de polvo y paja, esos son los declarados, los no declarados a saber.





Peineto dijo:


> Una pobre mileurista cotidiana.



Pues seguro que se queja de que no le llega para laca.


----------



## Zhukov (30 Nov 2022)

Sobre las pérdidas ucranianas.

El desliz de Von der Leyen confirma lo que ya se sabía por recuentos de pérdidas y confirmación por fuentes abiertas. Yo ya he perdido la cuenta.
Según Cassad (el subrayado es mío)










Безвозвратные потери ВСУ более 100 000


Безвозвратные потери ВСУ более 100 000 Урсула фон дер Ляйен заявила, что потери ВСУ убитыми с начала войны составляют более 100 000 человек. Чуть позже, запись выступления с этим заявлением была удалена и снова опубликована, но без фрагмента про потери ВСУ. Видимо поняли, что таким образом фон дер…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com






Ursula von der Leyen dijo que las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en muertos desde el comienzo de la guerra ascienden a más de 100,000 personas. Un poco más tarde, la grabación del discurso con esta declaración fue eliminada y publicada nuevamente, pero sin el fragmento sobre las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Aparentemente, se dieron cuenta de que de esta manera von der Leyen en realidad acusa a la pandilla de Zelensky de mentiras descaradas cuando habla de las pérdidas de 10-15 mil personas muertas desde el comienzo de la guerra.

Desde mi punto de vista, más de 100,000 es una cifra subestimada.
Según mis estimaciones, las pérdidas irrecuperables de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (muertos, capturados, desaparecidos, no combatientes) oscilan entre 130.000 y 155 000 - 160 000 (APU, NSU, SBU, Ministerio del Interior, Servicio de Fronteras, PMC, regulares de la OTAN que imitan a la APU o PMC).
Heridos entiendo desde el comienzo de la guerra, así que para 200-250 mil

Sin embargo, la Comisión Europea en realidad confirmó de forma independiente el nivel más bajo de pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en más de 100,000 muertos desde el comienzo de la SVO, sin contar a los civiles. Vale la pena señalar que incluso en la primera quincena de otoño, se hicieron cálculos sobre las pérdidas irreparables de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de hasta 190,000 personas.
Creo que sabremos los números reales con una precisión de algunos miles después de la guerra."

*Mi comentario:*

La von der Leyen ha debido leer la cifra de muertos desde que Rusia entró en la guerra, de este año, Cassad da la cifra desde el comienzo de la guerra. Unos 50-60.000 combatientes muertos desde 2014, con la mitad aproximadamente en 2014-2015 y el resto durante los años de guerra de desgaste de baja intensidad.

En esta guerra salvo Mariupol, no se han producido bolsas como las de 2014, pero según informaba en mi blog ya en Septiembre, la batalla de desgaste en Kherson ha sido similar en pérdidas para Ucrania a una de las mayores bolsas de 2014, y la de Lugansk tras cruzar el río Oskol todavía continúa y probablemente ya la haya igualado o superado.

De todas formas me siguen pareciendo demasiados muertos, creo que son "pérdidas irrecuperables" y me parece más realista una cifra de 70.000 muertos, 20.000 mutilados o inválidos y unos 10.000 desaparecidos este año 2022, lo que de por sí ya superaría todos los siete años anteriores de guerra. . A los prisioneros no los cuento porque por desgracia se canjean.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

*Varios incendios matan a nueve personas que intentaban calentar sus hogares en Ucrania*
El servicio estatal de emergencia de Ucrania ha comunicado que en las últimas 24 horas nueve personas han muerto en varios incendios al tratar de calentar sus hogares tras los ataques rusos a las instalaciones eléctricas, que han dejado a millones de ciudadanos sin calefacción. El número de incendios ha aumentado desde el inicio de la última ofensiva rusa, centrada en dañar los servicios de energía. Los ciudadanos ucranios recurren cada vez más al uso de generadores de emergencia, velas y cilindros de gas en sus hogares debido a los cortes de energía. "*Solo en el último día hubo 131 incendios en Ucrania, 106 de ellos en el sector residencial*. Nueve personas han muerto y otras ocho han resultado heridas", explica el servicio de emergencia en un comunicado.


----------



## Mabuse (30 Nov 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, hay una historia más compleja para esos rencores...
> No creo que a mucha gente con el juicio normal, le mola que venga alguien a meterle en una "cárcel estado" comunista durante tantas décadas
> Bien hubiera hecho Rusia es tener una política más cercana hacia esos países y no haberlos tratado como "cosas sin importancia", pero bueno....



Los caciques son los paniaguados de los nobles y políticos corruptos, estos tienen claramente declarado su vasallaje a la banca. Los rencores son básicamente entre caciquillos y deharrapados. Ahí tiene la desamortización resumida.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Nov 2022)

Cada vez la cosa canta más. Todos sabemos que cuando estás en alarma 4 por posible terrorismo y te llega un paquete claramente sospechoso además sin remitente, lo último que has de hacer es pasarlo por el escaner, lo normal es abrirlo tu mismo a ver si tiene una bomba o no, claro, lo normal.....Menos mal que hizo click para avisarle con tiempo de que lo lanzara. En serio.....cada vez todo más incoherente. El jefe de seguridad abre con sus manos y sin ningún tipo de protección un paquete claramente sospechoso en lugar de pasarlo por el escaner o llamar a los artificieros.


"*Un paquete grande con una caja en su interior*. Así fue como llegó este miércoles la carta bomba que explotó en la *Embajada de Ucrania en Madrid*, que iba dirigida al embajador, Serhii Pohoreltsev. *El jefe de seguridad del recinto fue el encargado de manipular la misiva en el jardín. En su interior había elementos de pirotecnia*, según han informado fuentes policiales a Vozpópuli. *El sobre llegó sin remitente en un correo ordinario* en torno a la una de la tarde. La misiva llegó con el cartero habitual *y no pasó el escáner*.

Se trataba de un paquete más grande, con una caja en su interior.* Despertó sospechas en su secretaria después de ver que no tenía remitente, por lo que se la llevó al jefe de seguridad.* Este empleado optó por salir al jardín con la caja al patio antes de abrirla, para evitar que "hubiera alguien cerca".

*Al abrirlo, este trabajador, al que el embajador identifica como comandante, escuchó un 'clic', por lo que lanzó inmediatamente la caja, explotando a continuación. *Pese a que ya no la tenía en sus manos, ha precisado, le provocó algunas lesiones."


----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

pamarvilla dijo:


> *¿100.000, 270.000 bajas ucranianas?* En el termino medio estará la verdad.



Hagamos unos nuevos cálculos, tras los datos de Von der Hitler, con mi palillo fuerte enganchado en la oreja:

Un tío sin una pierna es una baja para el ejército, pero no para la vida. Bueno, realmente es un lastre para el resto, porque tendrán que subvencionarle lo que le quede de vida.

Si nos creemos que solo hay 100.000 muertos, tendremos mínimo 300.000 heridos ucranianos (podemos aplicar la relación 3x1 de heridos por muerto...aunque creo que en este caso seguro que la proporción es más alta). De esos 300.000, desconocemos cuántos ya no volverán a la guerra, por incapacidad mental o física. Vivos, pero incapacitados. Pongamos un 50%, 150.000.

Por tanto *bajas ucranianas para el combate, son más de 550.000 a día de hoy: *

a) Al menos 100.000 muertos (que probablemente son más, porque esos son los datos que le dio Zelensky a Von der Hitler).
b) 150.000 heridos (proporción mínima 3-1 vs muertos)
c) 300.000 desaparecidos (se comenta hace tiempo por los canales ucro nazis): Desertores, heridos que murieron no registrados, y muertos no recogidos.

*Total: 550.000 MÍNIMO.*

Otro tema son los muertos. Personalmente imagino:

a) Al menos 100.000 declarados
b) Al menos el 50% de los desaparecidos, otros 150.000.
c) Un % de los heridos morirán, porque no pueden ser atendidos, y morirán tal vez de heridas que no conllevan muerte en una situación normal.
Pongamos que un 15%%, otros 50.000.

*Total: 300.000 MÍNIMO.*

Aún queda al menos otro millón de carne, teniendo en cuenta:

a) Los refugiados, que ya nadie sabe cuántos son exactamente, pero que seguro superan los 10 millones.
b) Los nuevos rusos, que ya no son ucranianos, y son otros 10 millones.
c) Los 700.000 que ya morían antes de la guerra: Las cirrosis, los infartos y los suicidios, no habrán parado. Habrán incluso aumentado, ante la falta de medios.
d) Las 550.000 bajas mínimo para guerrear, antes comentadas

A esto podríamos meterle una opción e), que serían los ucranianos que son prorusos y que no van a guerrear, y que si lo hacen, intentarán desertar y escapar (otros 500.000 en Jarkov y otros 500.000 en Odesa).

A este ritmo ruso, presionando pero no mucho, en otros 9 meses, tendremos otras 550.000 bajas más.
Salvo que Rusia decida pasar a la ofensiva total, y esas bajas se alcancen en qué se yo, la mitad de tiempo, 4 meses.


----------



## delhierro (30 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pitifool dijo:


> Hola, buenos días:
> Lo primero, enhorabuena por el programa. Os leo todos los días, muy entretenido e interesante todo, pero hoy tengo una pregunta para los tertulianos
> 
> He visto unas páginas atrás un mapa acerca de una pinza para rodear una ciudad que parece que es el infierno para ambos bandos. Y me ha llamado la atención el mapa en sí. Es decir, Bajmut, o como se escriba, parece algo fundamental para ambos ejércitos. Algo tipo, "el Ejército Rojo hará una pinza en Bajmutgrado para cercar al VI Ejército de Ucrania". Pero observo que esa ciudad es un poblacho de mierda de 70k habitantes, supongo que unos cuantos se habrán largado ya, y la "pinza" se reduce a unos cuantos rusos corriendo por campos de cultivo detrás de los tanques más avanzados del mundo (Armata, creo) separados entre sí por 10 km lineales, como mucho. Vale, pongamos que de este a oeste, la ciudad en medio, hay 20 kilómetros.
> ...



Si separas los negocios y las negociaciones de la guerra en si, no la vas a entender.

El petroleo y el gas ruso, ademas de titanio y otras cosas importantes siguen saliendo .....por el territorio Ucraniano. Los puentes del Dnieper siguen en pie cuando son fundamentales, los barcos con las exportaciones ucranianas que permiten la entrada de divisas para sostener la guerra no son hundidos, solo despues de 7 meses los rusos han atacado la red electrica.

Puedes decir que no son capaces de ... pero la realidad es que cuando se han puesto los han dejado a oscuras sin ningun problema. 

Ucrania es muy grande 20% más que España. Y los rusos atacaron con algo más de 100.000 tios, dejando los 40.000 de las republicas encargados de atacar en su zona. ¿ es creible ? Pues no, salvo que creyeran que podian hacer que una parte del ejercito cambiara de bando o forzara una negociación. No ocurrio , el gobierno de Kiev no esta en Kiev, eso si que fue una cagada gorda.

Jodido el plan A, avance rapido que lleva a golpe o negociación, no fueron capaces de engarzar un plan B. De ahí la falta de respuesta politica hasta muchos meses despues donde se decidio los referendum de las 4 republicas. 

Van a ganar, son matematicas, no tiene allí ni a los movilizados, prohiben combatir a los de reemplazo e incluso en las republicas no han movilizado salvo en Donetsk y Lugansk , pero ahí la movilización no la hizo Moscu la hicieron sus propias autoridades como paises independientes, de hecho ahora estan desmovilizando a los estudiantes. El otro bando, ha movilizado TODO. Lo mismo pasa con el material , los ucranianos han perdido su aviación, y la aviación de varios paises del este, sus tanques y los tanques sovieticos de toda la OTAN, su artilleria y la artilleria sovietica de medio mundo. 

Los rusos luchan con las dos manos a la espalda, y los ucranianos con todo. Calcula el desgaste comparativo.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Como creen que acabará esto (no como desean sino como creen).
> 
> Yo creo que Rusia recuperará parte de lo perdido en la región de Járkov (este de Kupiansk, Liman, Yampol, etc) hasta llegar al río Oskill y al río Donestk, empujará más en el territorio de Donestk para alejar la artillería de la capital (liberará Bakhmut, Soledar y algunas ciudades y pueblos más), Jersón y Zapoyiria se quedan como están.
> 
> ...



Rusia no va a permitir que lo que quede de Ucrania se meta en la OTAN.
Es uno de los objetivos.
Lo de la UE sí, a Rusia se la sopla.


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Nov 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> false flag de libro



es que da hasta pereza


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cada vez la cosa canta más. Todos sabemos que cuando estás en alarma 4 por posible terrorismo y te llega un paquete claramente sospechoso además sin remitente, lo último que has de hacer es pasarlo por el escaner, lo normal es abrirlo tu mismo a ver si tiene una bomba o no, claro, lo normal.....Menos mal que hizo click para avisarle con tiempo de que lo lanzara. En serio.....cada vez todo más incoherente. El jefe de seguridad abre con sus manos y sin ningún tipo de protección un paquete claramente sospechoso en lugar de pasarlo por el escaner o llamar a los artificieros.
> 
> 
> "*Un paquete grande con una caja en su interior*. Así fue como llegó este miércoles la carta bomba que explotó en la *Embajada de Ucrania en Madrid*, que iba dirigida al embajador, Serhii Pohoreltsev. *El jefe de seguridad del recinto fue el encargado de manipular la misiva en el jardín. En su interior había elementos de pirotecnia*, según han informado fuentes policiales a Vozpópuli. *El sobre llegó sin remitente en un correo ordinario* en torno a la una de la tarde. La misiva llegó con el cartero habitual *y no pasó el escáner*.
> ...



No hay por donde tomar la mentira…es un cuento para los del bozal y los que ya llevan 5 pinchazos…


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CARTA-BOMBA EN EMBAJADA UCRA DE MADRIZ.
> 
> FALSE FLAG.
> 
> ...



Ha sido Putin en persona, me lo ha dicho Úrsula Von der Nazi.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)

¿Y que me contáis del atentado que explota al de la embajada en la cara y solo tiene algo en un dedo?

En las tracas de mi pueblo hay accidentes peores, no cuela...

Falsa bandera de manual


----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Inventarios de crudo en EE.UU. (W/W) 25-Nov:** -12.581M!!!**(estimado -3.123M; prev -3.691M)*
> 16:33 || 30/11/2022



Había que bajar el precio del barril como fuera, antes de las Midterm...y Biden lo ha hecho.
Ahora vendrá lo gracioso...y el barril que no baja de los 86 dólares


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> ¿Y que me contáis del atentado que explota al de la embajada en la cara y solo tiene algo en un dedo?
> 
> En las tracas de mi pueblo hay accidentes peores, no cuela...
> 
> Falsa bandera de manual



Los ukros lo han hecho para dar pena y ahora dirán que han sido los rusos.


----------



## El_Suave (30 Nov 2022)

La OTAN debe "arrepentirse ante la humanidad y ser disuelta como entidad criminal"


----------



## Adriano II (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Había que bajar el precio del barril como fuera, antes de las Midterm...y Biden lo ha hecho.
> Ahora vendrá lo gracioso...y el barril que no baja de los 86 dólares



Si Rusia e Irán cortan sus exportaciones de petróleo totalmente (5 + 3 millones de barriles) mandas el precio del barril por encima de los 200 dolares y el apocalipsis al más puro estilo bíblico a Occidente

Con aguantarlo solo 6 meses haces que colapse todo

PD: A los chinos se les puede pasar algún barrilillo y tal pq son colegas y de la banda ...


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El conflicto en Ucrania está condenado a escalar
> 
> *
> 
> ...



por aquellos días, nuestro campechano gritaba viva Putin!!! 







El Rey, en Zarzuela, ante la Asociación Atlántica: “¡Viva Putin!”


Dejó estupefactos a los miembros de citado organismo, que preside Eduardo Serra.




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La Unión Europea castigando al "discolo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es el momento para que Hungría le eche cojones y se salga de la Otan y la UE. 
Un corredor terrestre Rusia-Serbia-Hungría-Austria, no OTAN, sería la polla.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hagamos unos nuevos cálculos, tras los datos de Von der Hitler, con mi palillo fuerte enganchado en la oreja:
> 
> Un tío sin una pierna es una baja para el ejército, pero no para la vida. Bueno, realmente es un lastre para el resto, porque tendrán que subvencionarle lo que le quede de vida.
> 
> ...



Y queda por llegar el frío de verdad que ojalá no se cebe con la población civil.


----------



## Malevich (30 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> ¿Y que me contáis del atentado que explota al de la embajada en la cara y solo tiene algo en un dedo?
> 
> En las tracas de mi pueblo hay accidentes peores, no cuela...
> 
> Falsa bandera de manual



No da ni para paja....


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> ¿Quieren cerrar el círculo?
> ¿Cómo le van a poner de nombre los buitres? NovaJazaria o Asquenazistán?
> Qué puto asco da TODA ESTA GENTUZA-
> ¿Con el resto del mundo qué?¿se conforman con quedárselo todo a precio de saldo o tienen planes también de repoblación?



Me temo que lo segundo.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Nov 2022)

Mr. Pitifool dijo:


> Hola, buenos días:
> Lo primero, enhorabuena por el programa. Os leo todos los días, muy entretenido e interesante todo, pero hoy tengo una pregunta para los tertulianos
> 
> He visto unas páginas atrás un mapa acerca de una pinza para rodear una ciudad que parece que es el infierno para ambos bandos. Y me ha llamado la atención el mapa en sí. Es decir, Bajmut, o como se escriba, parece algo fundamental para ambos ejércitos. Algo tipo, "el Ejército Rojo hará una pinza en Bajmutgrado para cercar al VI Ejército de Ucrania". Pero observo que esa ciudad es un poblacho de mierda de 70k habitantes, supongo que unos cuantos se habrán largado ya, y la "pinza" se reduce a unos cuantos rusos corriendo por campos de cultivo detrás de los tanques más avanzados del mundo (Armata, creo) separados entre sí por 10 km lineales, como mucho. Vale, pongamos que de este a oeste, la ciudad en medio, hay 20 kilómetros.
> ...



No nos lees todos los días, porque si no sabrías que Rusia:

a) No tiene prisa alguna
b) El principal objetivo ruso: DESMILITARIZAR Y DESNAZIFICAR. Para eso, cuantos más refuerzos lleguen a zonas de combate mejor, antes se completan los objetivos.
Si nukeas Bahmut, decenas de miles de soldados se salvan. SI vas pasito a pasito, suave suavecito, en unos meses te has follado a muchos más.
c) Los territorios serán mañana rusos, por tanto destrozarlos porque sí, es absurdo, salvo necesidad.

Tú espera a si entran los polacos por el oeste, que ahí vas a ver si Rusia se comporta igual


----------



## Peineto (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Wagner paga 4000 euros al mes, a los nuevos reclutas.
> 4000 euros en Rusia equivalen a 6000 o 7000 euro
> 
> 
> ...



*Cantos para soldados y sones para turistas (1937)*

Nicolás Guillén​ 


Soldado muerto​
 -¿Qué bala lo mataría? ​ -Nadie lo sabe. ​ -¿En qué pueblo nacería? 45​ -En Jovellanos, dijeron. ​ -¿Cómo fue que lo trajeron? ​ -Estaba muerto en la vía, ​ y otros soldados lo vieron. ​ ¡Qué bala lo mataría!50​

 La novia viene, y lo besa; ​ llorando, la madre viene. ​ Cuando llega el coronel ​ sólo dice: ​ -¡Que lo entierren!...​

 ¡Chin! ¡Chin! ¡Chin! 55​ _Aquí va el soldado muerto._ ​ ¡Chin! ¡Chin! ¡Chin! ​ _De la calle lo trajeron._ ​ ¡Chin! ¡Chin! ¡Chin! ​ _El soldado es lo de menos._ 60​ ¡Chin! ¡Chin! ¡Chin! ​ _que más soldados tenemos..._ ​

 —178→


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Nov 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> por aquellos días, nuestro campechano gritaba viva Putin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese fue uno de los motivos de la campaña de desprestigio contra el antiguo rey…y no le hicieron un atentado como a Carrero por no estar ya de moda…


----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## niraj (30 Nov 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Europa debió reaccionar en 2014...con el golpe de Estado, con Nuland diciendo "que se joda Europa"
> No creo que Rusia sea una sociedad a imitar, ni sus gobernantes los mas honestos del mundo, y que si, que Rusia ha invadido a Ucrania...
> Hablo de la conveniencia europea, y que la conveniencia de Europa no era tocarle los cojones a su proveedor de energia barata, creando un estado hostil en sus fronteras...Esa era la estrategia de EEUU, los dirigentes europeos o son idiotas o son traidores a sus ciudadanos...



La historia es la que es y hay innumerables huellas de que la UE puso tanto en el golpe de estado como EEUU 

Ahi están docenas de vídeos de políticos de la UE animando en los escenarios las protestas del Maidan, está la grabación telefónica sobre los francotiradores en la que Ashton, la que ocupaba el puesto que ahora tiene Borrell, quedaba callada en un silencio cómplice cuando le contaban que los francotiradores que disparaban a la multitud pertenecían a la oposición y no al gobierno de Yanukovich.

En cuanto a Nuland y su "que se joda Europa", se refiere a que ésta impuso a su preferido como presidente de Ucrania en deprimento del favorito de la UE, una vez dado el golpe de estado

Si la encuentra, le recomiendo que lea las memorias de Azarov, que en aquel entonces era el primer ministro, y que cuenta con cruda desnudez la retorcida hipocresía y falsedad de los politicos de la UE durante las protestas y durante el golpe de estado.



Hay un fragmento comentando las últimas declaraciones de Merkel, que copio porque me parece muy acertado:










Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me






Angela Merkel es una de las autoras y directoras de la crisis en Ucrania

Quien debe permanecer en silencio en la situación actual, esta es la Frau Merkel (https://news-front.info/2022/11/25/...iz-avtorov-i-rezhissjorov-krizisa-na-ukraine/). Pero la dama no puede quedarse callada y constantemente sube con algunas declaraciones, como si tratara de justificarse. Por ejemplo, ella quería la paz e iba a resolver la crisis de Ucrania de manera amistosa, sin guerra, pero no se le permitió completar el asunto.

Y también escuché de muchos politólogos y expertos rusos que dicen Scholz - mal, pero Merkel fue - ¡guay! Luchó por Nord Stream 2 y no hubo guerra con ella.

Tengo la opinión exactamente opuesta. Con Merkel, no solo ya había una guerra, sino que la propia Angela es una de sus principales instigadoras. Y puedo justificarlo muy fácilmente.

Probablemente todos escucharon lo que Merkel le dijo a Yanukovych cuando se negó a firmar el acuerdo de asociación con la Unión Europea: "Si no lo firmas tú, lo firmará otro".

Y esto es exactamente por lo que se guió Frau Merkel en la cuestión de Ucrania.

Angela Merkel es partícipe directa y culpable del golpe de Estado en Ucrania. En realidad, ella participó en la parte más importante: el engaño del entonces presidente Yanukovych y la legitimación del nuevo gobierno criminal.

Fue por sugerencia de Merkel que persuadieron a Yanukovych para que firmara un acuerdo con la oposición, tras lo cual una multitud de neonazis acudió a la residencia del presidente con la clara intención de matarlo. Yanukovych se vio obligado a huir de Kiev, pero Merkel no pronunció una sola palabra sobre el hecho de que se estaba produciendo un verdadero golpe de estado.

Angela Merkel desde el principio apoyó todos los pasos de las nuevas "autoridades ucranianas" para restablecer el orden en el Donbass. Angela Merkel ignoró el terrible crimen en Odessa el 2 de mayo de 2014. Y las negociaciones que llevaron a la firma de los acuerdos de Minsk, Angela Merkel los aceptó solo cuando la situación de las tropas ucranianas se volvió crítica. Y antes de eso, todo le convenía: bombardeos de ciudades pacíficas con numerosas víctimas, batallones nacionalistas francamente bandidos, represalias contra quienes no estarían de acuerdo con el golpe.

Fue Angela Merkel quien saboteó abiertamente la implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk. Ucrania solo cumplió obedientemente su voluntad. Y Merkel mintió constantemente sobre el hecho de que era Rusia la que no estaba cumpliendo con los acuerdos, y Ucrania era blanca y esponjosa.

Fue Angela Merkel quien llevó todo al punto cuando el 24 de febrero resultó inevitable.
Y ahora dice que quería la paz.

Realmente espero que su papel en la crisis de Ucrania se evalúe posteriormente con honestidad y sin prejuicios. Y el hecho de que ella no se opusiera a la construcción de Nord Stream 2 es un mérito muy grande, por supuesto. Lo que, probablemente para algunos, justifica decenas de miles de víctimas de lo que pasó en Ucrania con su ayuda directa.

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Del Inmundo. Nada menos. Para leer entrelíneas y con las gafas gordas.
> Solo nos falta que nos diga cuánto cobra (que parece, por lo que dice, que no le sale a cuenta) y quién le contrató y bajo que espectativas( porque también por lo que dice, parece que no se están "cumpliendo").
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que deberíamos interpretar esta opereta más allá de la sensación de esperpento que nos supone su visionado. Veamos las claves. 'Español' que dice 'que siente el imperativo de irse'. Que 'está pasando mucho frío y que es consciente de que le pueden llamar loco' (comprensible dado el cambio de retórica que presenta el sistema).También que 'todas las guerras terminan en una mesa' (de negociaciones).

¿Qué entiendo yo? pues que nos están empezando a preparar para un acuerdo-rendición de Ucrania. Se ve que las cosas están llegando a unos límites difícilmente aceptables y que Europa quiere poner fin al suicidio colectivo que supone esta 'aventura en Ucrania'. Pero claro, esto es fruto de una parte del 'consenso' europeo, que ya sabemos que por una parte velarán por sus intereses (subrayemos lo de 'sus' y habría que ver de 'quienes') y por otro obedecerán al cabildeo anglosajón. Y algunos jugarán con ambas barajas dependiendo de la comisión.

Creo que se viene un fin del conflicto para principios de año, o una congelación del mismo sobre unas fronteras acordadas entre los tres bloques (lo de 'tres' es un eufemismo).


----------



## Salamandra (30 Nov 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Me imagino que saldrán de forma aleatoria y modificando su velocidad y destino de forma aleatoria también.
> 
> Es un extra más. Me imagino que pondrán cabezas nucleares también en submarinos, silos y aviones.



el unico extra que le veo es que tienes que preparar la contra arma sólo para el ejército chino.


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2022)

El Sur Global da a luz un nuevo sistema de pago innovador  

*Desafiando al sistema monetario occidental, la Unión Económica de Eurasia *
_*está conduciendo al Sur Global hacia un nuevo sistema de pago común*_
* para eludir el dólar estadounidense.

...El sistema incluirá una sola tarjeta de pago, en competencia directa con Visa
y Mastercard, fusionando el MIR ruso ya existente, UnionPay de China, RuPay
de India, Elo de Brasil y otros.





*


----------



## Peineto (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Había que bajar el precio del barril como fuera, antes de las Midterm...y Biden lo ha hecho.
> Ahora vendrá lo gracioso...y el barril que no baja de los 86 dólares



Es lo que tiene el juego de la sierra. Te mantienen la vista fija en un diente de sierra, sin que veas toda la sierra, especialmente la tendencia hacia... abajo.Irreversible


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La partición sólo eternizará el conflicto. como en Corea y dará alas a separatistas y nazis de todo el orbe. Las fronteras de armisticios sólo son fuente de problemas para las personas y dinero para los traficantes de muerte.



El ejemplo más claro y (todavía) actual es Corea.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El general invierno puede que llegue hasta nuestros lares en forma de siberiana norteña.
> 
> He dicho puede.



Artículo sobre el tema, y con comentarios de autor sobre su impacto en la guerra (mi resumen para lectores vagos o ansiosos: no parece que vaya a pasar nada anormal, pero de algo hay que llenar los titulares):









El general Invierno puede aparecer en diciembre


Tras un octubre inusualmente cálido que probablemente resulte en un otoño de los más cálidos se disparan las alarmas por la entrada del invierno en la primera semana de diciembre.




www.rankia.com





*El general Invierno puede aparecer en diciembre*

AutorKnownuthing
29/11/2022
Tras un octubre inusualmente cálido que probablemente resulte en un otoño de los más cálidos se disparan las alarmas por la entrada del invierno en la primera semana de diciembre.

*1. Introducción*
*El calentamiento global es desigual*. Afecta más a las temperaturas mínimas que a las máximas, a las noches que a los días, a los inviernos que a los veranos, al hemisferio norte que al sur y a la tierra que al mar. Como resultado los inviernos del hemisferio norte tienden a ser mucho más suaves, para regocijo de la biosfera, que sobrevive mejor, y de los frioleros. Aunque hay menos nieve en primavera hay más en otoño, el hielo Ártico lleva *15 años en situación estable*, pese a los temores de que ya debería haber desaparecido, y cada año *hay más osos polares*. Sin embargo este invierno en Europa necesitamos más que nunca del calentamiento global debido a la *crisis de energía*, a la *alta inflación* y a la *guerra de Ucrania*. Menos mal que todavía no hemos vuelto al clima preindustrial de la *Pequeña Edad de Hielo* (1300-1850), cuando el río Ebro se helaba algunos inviernos, como quiere la ONU. Fue una época terrible de hambrunas y pestilencias debido a que la climatología arruinaba las cosechas muchos años. Estamos muchísimo mejor ahora. No sé en qué cabeza cabe pensar que el calentamiento global no ha sido positivo para nosotros y para la biosfera. No es por nada que la mayor productividad y diversidad biológica del planeta se encuentre en los trópicos, sus zonas más cálidas.

Puesto que de un tiempo a esta parte cualquier fenómeno climático o meteorológico es culpa nuestra, en el caso de que el invierno sea inusualmente frío no dudéis de que también será culpa de nuestras recalcitrantes emisiones. Qué malos son los combustibles fósiles cuando los tienes en abundancia y qué buenos se vuelven cuando faltan.

*2. Alerta por el vórtice polar.*
Hace unos días los medios se hacían eco de la advertencia del portavoz de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología de una* posible ruptura del vórtice polar* que podría desencadenar una ola de frío ártico en el continente. Independientemente de que pueda pasar, puesto que pasa más de la mitad de los inviernos, no deja de ser parte de esta moda de *asustar a la gente cuando no hay motivos*, para que no se asusten de lo que sí hay motivos. Y el clima es perfecto para ello. Por ejemplo, ponerle nombre a las tormentas hace que parezcan peores. Cuidado con Denise, que no te pise. Ojo con Efraín que las trae de Caín.

*El vórtice polar* se forma sobre el polo a mediados del otoño cuando el sol desaparece durante meses y el frío hace que se cree una zona de bajas presiones cada vez más profunda rodeada por fuertes vientos ciclónicos que circulan en el sentido de la rotación del planéta (anti-horario en el hemisferio norte). Estos vientos alcanzan velocidades sostenidas de hasta 50 m/s (180 km/h) en la estratosfera y actúan de barrera impidiendo que el aire frío de su interior salga, limitando la pérdida de calor del planeta. La hipótesis del Portero de Invierno se basa en la importancia que tiene este intercambio de energía para el cambio climático. Sin el vórtice polar y sin el hielo del Ártico en invierno que reducen la pérdida de energía durante la noche polar el planeta se sumiría en una glaciación rápidamente.

En la troposfera (parte baja de la atmósfera hasta unos 12 km) se crean ondas atmosféricas, similares a las olas del mar pero que se propagan en las tres direcciones. Las más grandes se denominan *ondas planetarias*, y cuando las condiciones son adecuadas se propagan hacia arriba yendo a romper contra el vórtice polar. La energía y momento angular que transmiten reduce la velocidad del viento, *desestabilizando el vórtice*. En seis inviernos de cada diez el vórtice se rompe dejando escapar el aire frío que contiene. Al mismo tiempo el aire de fuera del vórtice se precipita dentro y hacia abajo, contrayéndose por efecto del aumento de presión al descender, por lo que como todo gas que se porta como debe se calienta. Dado que la atmósfera en la parte baja de la estratosfera está muy enrarecida, requiere de poco calentamiento para calentarse mucho, por lo que se puede calentar 40 ºC en cuestión de horas o pocos días, pasando de muy fría a bastante fría. Es lo que se llaman eventos de calentamiento súbito de la estratosfera.

Estos eventos se suelen producir algo más de la mitad de los años en el hemisferio norte y uno de cada diez en el sur, donde el vórtice es mucho más estable. Y se suelen producir a partir de Enero, con mayor probabilidad hacia el final del invierno cuando el vórtice se debilita. *Son muy raros en diciembre*, y hasta donde yo sé no se pueden predecir. Dado que el vórtice se rompe la mayoría de los inviernos está claro que no es algo terrible, aparte de que afecte al tiempo atmosférico durante más de un mes, haciéndolo más inestable. Al parecer hasta este año no habían sentido la necesidad de hablarnos de cosas que se rompen en el cielo [culpa nuestra, seguro].

*3. ¿Se está rompiendo el vórtice polar?*
*Yo no veo ninguna evidencia de ello*. Tampoco es que esperara verla, porque como he dicho es algo que no se puede predecir y sucede muy deprisa. Pero decir que va a suceder algo que tiene un 60% de probabilidades y luego sacar pecho cuando sucede es como están las cosas. Al fin y al cabo convencernos de que el mundo se calienta horriblemente para que luego se nos hielen las pelotas puede *debilitar la fe en los climatólogos*. Una fe necesaria para aguantar los sacrificios que se nos imponen, parte de ellos debidos a la decisión anti-democrática de implicarnos en la guerra de Ucrania.

(...)

*4. Pero, ¿qué tiempo va a hacer?*
La meteorología no es lo mío. Lo que sí sé es que no hace falta que se rompa el vórtice polar para que nos invadan masas de aire Ártico y tengamos fuertes olas de frío. A los vientos que circundan el vórtice se les denomina la corriente de chorro, que cuando el vórtice es débil forma meandros. Estos meandros contienen bolsas de aire muy frío por la parte interna (del lado del polo) que pueden alcanzar nuestras latitudes y cuando pasan sobre nosotros provocan *intensas olas de frío*. En ocasiones estas bolsas se descuelgan separadas de la corriente principal constituyendo depresiones aisladas en niveles altos (*DANA*) que circulan más despacio y se pueden quedar más tiempo provocando fenómenos más extremos. Pero en ocasiones las ondas planetarias provocan un atasco en la circulación atmosférica que se detiene. Es lo que se denomina un *bloqueo atmosférico* y lo que sea que te ha tocado se queda sobre ti días y días, hasta que la circulación vuelve a andar. Si es un anticiclón en verano, te asas. Si es un anticiclón en invierno, te hielas. Fue lo que pasó tras Filomena. Si es una borrasca te llueve o te nieva sin parar. Así es como se producen las peores olas de calor, frío e inundaciones, por mucho que luego le echen la culpa al cambio climático antrópico. Las bolsas de aire frío y las DANAs sí son predecibles, pero los bloqueos no se predicen hasta que están a punto de pasar.

Las condiciones de cara a diciembre *se están poniendo desfavorables*. A los cambios de presión entre el anticiclón de las Azores y la baja de Islandia se les denomina la *Oscilación del Atlántico Norte* (NAO). La baja gira en sentido anti-horario y el anticiclón en sentido horario, creando entre ambos un pasillo que impulsa vientos y borrascas hacia Europa. Cuando la diferencia de presión es grande al girar con fuerza ambos centros de presión impulsan entre ellos una fuerte corriente de chorro que forma pocos meandros y dirige las tormentas hacia el centro y norte de Europa. Se dice entonces que la NAO está en fase positiva. Cuando la NAO entra en *fase negativa* en invierno la diferencia de presión es pequeña y la corriente forma meandros, por lo que el aire frío invade el norte y centro de Europa con frecuencia mientras las borrascas se dirigen hacia el sur de Europa (nosotros).

(...)

Los modelos predicen que *la NAO se va a volver más negativa* a principios de diciembre (figura 5). En parte como consecuencia de ello predicen una caída de las temperaturas en la mayor parte de Europa, con *anomalías negativas* (disminución con respecto a la media) de varios grados en buena parte de Europa del Este, incluyendo Ucrania y Rusia (figura 6).





Figura 6. Predicción de anomalía de temperaturas del 2 al 6 de diciembre. El cero está en el blanco que separa el naranja del azul.
Todo ello, según los modelos, debería venir *acompañado de nevadas* que pueden ser copiosas en las zonas altas del interior del continente (figura 7).





Figura 7. Predicción del acumulado de nieve hasta el 14 de diciembre en cm.
La predicción, si se cumple, es que podría nevar entre 10 y 30 cm sobre Ucrania. En España tendríamos nevadas en las zonas altas de la mitad norte, lo que *no es nada inusual por estas fechas*.

Sin embargo las *predicciones de la AEMET* para España son las de siempre. Del 28 de noviembre al 18 de diciembre la predicción de la AEMET es que en España *no habrá anomalía termica* *negativa *y habrá una pequeña anomalía positiva de precipitaciones en la mitad sur.

Que las predicciones difieran no sorprende mucho, aunque la AEMET utiliza los modelos del Centro Europeo de Previsiones Meteorológicas a Plazo Medio (ECMWF) que parecen indicar otra cosa. Lo que *sorprende y mucho* es que con esas previsiones de normalidad salga su portavoz a avisar a todos los medios de una posible ola de frío polar por rotura del vórtice. Da la impresión de que se curan en salud para el caso de que la predicción oficial de la AEMET resulte completamente equivocada. No es que el clima ande revuelto, es que *los climatólogos andan revueltos*. Es lo que tiene meterse en la cama con los políticos.

*5. Opinión*
Como todos los demás, yo no sé que tiempo va a hacer. Como dije en "El Invierno del Descontento", este año hay una *incertidumbre adicional* por la erupción de Hunga-Tonga que ha afectado de una forma sin precedentes a la circulación stratosférica. Yo sigo pensando que va a ser un invierno normal, es decir frío y con sus olas de frío polar, y no un invierno suave como los que hemos tenido algunos de los últimos años. No pienso que vaya a ser muy frío porque *seguimos en situación de La Niña* que actúa en la dirección de estabilizar el vórtice polar.

Un invierno normal puede constituir un problema energético serio. Podría haber *restricciones energéticas*, que dudo que afecten a España. Las reservas de gas en España son suficientes. El problema se espera para el siguiente invierno (2023-24). Si continúan las restricciones al gas ruso y el consumo no se modera *las reservas podrían ser insuficientes*. La destrucción del Nordstream por parte de algún país favorable a Ucrania ha sido un atentado contra la seguridad energética de Europa occidental.

Entretanto el principal problema para España es que es un país donde hay *una gran pobreza energética*. Las estadísticas de Eurostat muestran que en España un *14% de los hogares* no fue capaz de calentar adecuadamente su casa en 2021 (figura 8). Eso fue antes de la subida brutal del precio de la energía que la pone fuera del alcance de muchos hogares, y de la inflación desbocada que al mismo tiempo reduce nuestro poder adquisitivo empobreciéndonos más.





Figura 8. Pobreza energética en Europa en porcentaje de hogares que son incapaces de calentar adecuadamente la casa.
Las autoridades andan muy preocupadas por las muertes por calor para endosárselas al cambio climático, ignorando que las muertes por frío son 10 veces más. *El frío mata de forma insidiosa*. Padecer una temperatura subóptima dispara el riesgo de muerte por causas vasculares e infecciones respiratorias. Por eso la mortalidad es bastante más elevada durante el invierno que el resto del año. Ya nos dirá el sistema MoMo si la mortalidad este invierno resulta ser superior a lo esperable, pero yo apostaría a que sí.

Con respecto a la guerra, *Rusia se dedica a destruir las infraestructuras* de Ucrania para inflingir el mayor sufrimiento posible a la población. *No va a funcionar*. Lo intentaron los alemanes con los ingleses al principio de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y los aliados con los alemanes al final. Más de lo que se machacó a los civiles alemanes con bombardeos como el de Hamburgo o Dresde, con unos 100.000 muertos no se han visto, quitando la bomba atómica. Curioso que sean el Reino Unido y los EEUU los responsables de las mayores masacres de civiles en tiempo de guerra. Sin vencer militarmente al enemigo matar civiles no hace ganar las guerras, tan solo incrementa el sufrimiento. Pero destruir la infraestructura energética ucraniana puede tener el efecto de disparar *otra ola de refugiados* ucranianos huyendo del frío, a los que habrá que calentar añadiendo más tensión a los problemas energéticos de los países que los reciben.

*La guerra en invierno* toma un rumbo incierto. A los rusos se les hace más difícil resistir en terreno conquistado y casi imposible avanzar. A los ucranianos se les hace más difícil continuar avanzando. A los aliados de Ucrania, entre los que nos contamos, se nos hace más gravoso continuar pagando la guerra de Ucrania conforme la crisis profundiza. Los estadounidenses ahora quieren la paz, tras inflingir enormes pérdidas a los rusos, pero los ucranianos no están dispuestos a perder ni un centímetro y quieren recuperar Crimea, mientras que Putin no puede salir de la guerra con enormes pérdidas y sin ganancias territoriales significativas, así que la paz se antoja lejana. Mientras *el peligro nuclear se hace más patente* conforme la guerra se prolonga. De no ser por la OTAN Ucrania estaría ya vencida, y si Putin empezó la guerra cuando lo hizo fue precisamente para conseguir lo que quería antes de que Ucrania se uniera a la OTAN. Obviamente cometió *un grave error* al no considerar la posibilidad de que la OTAN se implicara en la guerra de la forma en la que lo hace. En 2019 EEUU abandonó el tratado sobre armas nucleares de alcance medio, perjudicando gravemente a Europa. Ahora es Rusia la que pospone las conversaciones con EEUU sobre el tratado START al tiempo que cancela las inspecciones. *Ucrania es un aliado peligroso*, dado que su mayor interés es implicar a la OTAN en una guerra directa contra Rusia. Zelenski no ha dudado en mentir sobre el incidente de los misiles en Polonia, contradiciendo a polacos y estadounidenses, a pesar de la ayuda que recibe de ellos. Parece bastante seguro que la guerra seguirá un año después de haber comenzado, lo cual no son buenas noticias para nadie, excepto los fabricantes de armas.


----------



## Dado8 (30 Nov 2022)

¿Nazis? ¿Dónde?

"Nuevo servicio en el Laboratorio Médico de Lvov.

Por solo 6.500 hryvnias, a los ucranianos se les realizará una prueba de ADN para detectar la ausencia de genes rusos. Según los resultados de la prueba, se emite un documento oficial que indica que eres de pura raza ucraniana.".

t.me/Irinamar_Z/11909

p.d. si alguien sabe ucraniano o ruso que me diga si eso dice en el cartel, porque es para fliparlo.


----------



## McNulty (30 Nov 2022)

Los generadores alemanes me los quitan de las manos hoyja


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

Los nazis europeos robando que es gerundio.


Las autoridades italianas están listas para nacionalizar la refinería ISAB en Sicilia, propiedad de la empresa rusa Lukoil.

Es una de las mayores refinerías de Europa. La refinería cubre más del 20% de las necesidades del país.

La decisión final se tomará el 1 de diciembre.


Iván Rogov


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Otro pancho más a micro sueldo de mierda, de la misma empresa qu el judio nazi ese que está por aquí con veinte nicks. Un ignore must



Sobre la reprobación al troll, me aúno. Otra cosa es eso de llamarle 'pancho'. Aquí en Burbuja está el personal muy acostumbrado a utilizar términos despreciativos contra los hispanoamericanos. Ese es uno. También 'tiraflechas' es muy usual, y hay otros que me permito omitir. Esto no es justo ni correcto. Si quiere llámele usted 'hijo de las mil putas', 'malnacido vendido a anglosión', 'escuerzo marino', o cualquier cosa que se le ocurra, ahí ni entro. Pero aquí están presentes compañeros de esas diversas naciones de allende el mar con similar motivación a la nuestra. Insultando así al troll, se les insulta también a ellos. Tengamos presente ese hecho. Y si además es capaz de entender que de por si está mal denominar de esa forma a los naturales de aquellas tierras antaño españolas, mejor todavía.


----------



## dabuti (30 Nov 2022)

Von der Leyen dice en vídeo que 100.000 militares y 20.000 civiles ya han muerto, 400 al día.

Luego lo han borrado.






La UE reconoce más de 100.000 militares y 20.000 civiles ucranianos muertos y luego lo niega y dice que fue un error.


Mention of 100,000 Ukrainian soldiers killed during war removed from address of Head of European Commission WEDNESDAY, 30 NOVEMBER 2022, 12:40 The statement that Ukraine has allegedly lost an estimated 100,000 military and 20,000 civilians in the war against Russia has been removed from the...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## dabuti (30 Nov 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los nazis europeos robando que es gerundio.
> 
> 
> Las autoridades italianas están listas para nacionalizar la refinería ISAB en Sicilia, propiedad de la empresa rusa Lukoil.
> ...



MELONI, la gran esperanza del facherío patrio.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Nov 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> En el momento de escribir estas líneas,* 540.000 fuerzas de combate rusas* están reunidas en el sur de Ucrania, el oeste de Rusia y Bielorrusia. Las cifras siguen creciendo, pero ya incluyen* 1.000 sistemas de artillería de cohetes*, miles de misiles balísticos tácticos, misiles de crucero y aviones no tripulados, además de *5.000 vehículos de combate blindados*, incluyendo al menos *1.500 tanques,* cientos de aviones de ataque tripulados de ala fija, helicópteros y bombarderos. Esta nueva fuerza tiene poco en común con el ejército ruso que intervino hace 9 meses, el 24 de febrero de 2022.



Los rusos siguen acumulando tropas y material de guerra, hay evidencias que dan que pensar que se avecina una gran ofensiva rusa en Ucrania, esto no es un simulacro o una finta para asustar a la Nato.


----------



## dabuti (30 Nov 2022)

https://www.sana.sy/es/?p=264319#
*Fuerzas rusas liberan dos nuevas localidades de las fuerzas ucranianas, y destruyen armas y municiones de fabricación estadounidense*





30/11/2022

*Moscú, 30 nov * El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció hoy un nuevo avance en el frente de la República Popular de Donetsk al liberar por completo las localidades de Belogorovka y Pershe Travnia, donde las fuerzas ucranianas sufrieron hasta 50 bajas y perdieron a cuatro blindados de combate, tres piezas de artillería autopropulsados y seis vehículos de combate.
En su informe diario sobre el transcurso de la operación militar especial en el territorio ucraniano, el ente castrense informó que en la dirección de Kupiansk, grupos tácticos ucranianos intentaron atacar las posiciones de las tropas rusas, pero fueron repelidos y sufrieron 50 bajas entre su personal, diez tanques, un vehículo de combate de infantería, dos blindados de transporte de personal, una montura de artillería autopropulsada y un automóvil.
Mientras en la dirección de Krasno-Limansky de la República Popular de Lugansk, tres grupos tácticos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, reforzados con tanques, intentaron sin éxito atacar las posiciones de las tropas rusas. Pero fueron derrotados por el fuego de artillería y la aviación y sus pérdidas ascendieron a más de 40 militares ucranianos, un tanque, cuatro vehículos de combate de infantería y un vehículo con municiones.
De igual manera, tres grupos tácticos ucranianos intentaron contraatacar las posiciones de las tropas rusas en los asentamientos de Novomikhailovka, Novodonetskoye y Novosyolka de la República Popular de Donetskk, y como resultado del fuego y las acciones activas de las unidades rusas, los contraataques fueron repelidos y el enemigo fue obligado a regresar a sus posiciones originales, así como perdió a más de 50 militares, dos vehículos de combate de infantería, dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, un MT-LB, un vehículo blindado y cuatro vehículos.
A su vez, la aviación táctica y las fuerzas de misiles y artillería derrotaron a 97 unidades de artillería y 157 posiciones de personal militar y equipo bélico ucraniano.
También fue destruido un gran almacén de cohetes HIMARS, MLRS y Uragan, así como armas de artillería, al igual que dos estaciones de radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-37 de fabricación estadounidense, un pelotón de sistemas de artillería M777 estadounidense, un depósito de municiones de la 60.ª Brigada de Infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Por otro lado, un avión Su-25 y ocho aviones no tripulados de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron derribados por medio de la defensa aérea rusa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Nov 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Artículo sobre el tema, y con comentarios de autor sobre su impacto en la guerra (mi resumen para lectores vagos o ansiosos: no parece que vaya a pasar nada anormal, pero de algo hay que llenar los titulares):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La guerra lleva mucho tiempo…estamos ya en la versión XIX del hilo de esta guerra ...es una guerra de IV generación y puede durar como la de los 30 años….o la de los 100 años…nunca se sabe…

Seguro que eres de foro coches…


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

_Lo prometido era deuda_

Revista RAM
*Extensión de la nieve en el hemisferio norte alcanza valores récords*
Nos acercamos al invierno climatológico, 1 de diciembre, y la extensión de la nieve en el hemisferio norte es más alta que el promedio para la época del año, situándose entre los valores más altos en los últimos años









Artículo completo en :

Extensión de la nieve en el hemisferio norte alcanza valores récords (tiempo.com)


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Varios incendios matan a nueve personas que intentaban calentar sus hogares en Ucrania*
> El servicio estatal de emergencia de Ucrania ha comunicado que en las últimas 24 horas nueve personas han muerto en varios incendios al tratar de calentar sus hogares tras los ataques rusos a las instalaciones eléctricas, que han dejado a millones de ciudadanos sin calefacción. El número de incendios ha aumentado desde el inicio de la última ofensiva rusa, centrada en dañar los servicios de energía. Los ciudadanos ucranios recurren cada vez más al uso de generadores de emergencia, velas y cilindros de gas en sus hogares debido a los cortes de energía. "*Solo en el último día hubo 131 incendios en Ucrania, 106 de ellos en el sector residencial*. Nueve personas han muerto y otras ocho han resultado heridas", explica el servicio de emergencia en un comunicado.



Lo raro es que no tengamos noticias de personas que han muerto intoxicadas por CO2, al mantener todo cerrado y cualquier cosa ardiendo.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

Se rumorea que Putin ha ido al psicoanalista...


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cada vez la cosa canta más. Todos sabemos que cuando estás en alarma 4 por posible terrorismo y te llega un paquete claramente sospechoso además sin remitente, lo último que has de hacer es pasarlo por el escaner, lo normal es abrirlo tu mismo a ver si tiene una bomba o no, claro, lo normal.....Menos mal que hizo click para avisarle con tiempo de que lo lanzara. En serio.....cada vez todo más incoherente. El jefe de seguridad abre con sus manos y sin ningún tipo de protección un paquete claramente sospechoso en lugar de pasarlo por el escaner o llamar a los artificieros.
> 
> 
> "*Un paquete grande con una caja en su interior*. Así fue como llegó este miércoles la carta bomba que explotó en la *Embajada de Ucrania en Madrid*, que iba dirigida al embajador, Serhii Pohoreltsev. *El jefe de seguridad del recinto fue el encargado de manipular la misiva en el jardín. En su interior había elementos de pirotecnia*, según han informado fuentes policiales a Vozpópuli. *El sobre llegó sin remitente en un correo ordinario* en torno a la una de la tarde. La misiva llegó con el cartero habitual *y no pasó el escáner*.
> ...



Todos (aquí) sabemos que si Rusia decide eliminar a alguien, ese no escapa. Y digo Rusia como cualquier otra gran nación. Esto es una patochada destinada a las masas.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Nov 2022)

Bakhmut, Octubre como todos los días: La picadora de carne en forma de artillería ucraniana en acción, y venga a enviar hordas rusas que caen como moscas:



Spoiler: Artillería ucraniana picando orcos.


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

La cantidad de armamento satánico que está yendo al mercado negro es brutal.
Otaneros vais a flipar cuando sea usado por terroristas y otros elementos sanos.

Mola eh?


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

*Refineria Lukoil en Sicilia. Costa oriental.*








_-¿Que han robado una refinería? Pero ¿qué me estás 
contando Catarella?_


----------



## Malevich (30 Nov 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ese fue uno de los motivos de la campaña de desprestigio contra el antiguo rey…y no le hicieron un atentado como a Carrero por no estar ya de moda…



Basta con invitarlo a abdicar y darle un exilio dorado bien lejos.


----------



## Kalikatres (30 Nov 2022)

Así es el cazabombardero ruso Sukhoi Su-34 muy bonito.
Aquí en el video ha tenido una cita con un misil guiado aire-aire IRIS-T alemán en Bakhmut.
Qué podía salir mal?  ha sido cazado como una rata apestosa.


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

*Ucrania refuerza la seguridad de todas sus embajadas tras la explosión en Madrid.*

El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, Dimitro Kuleba, ha ordenado reforzar la seguridad en todas las representaciones diplomáticas en el exterior tras la explosión de una carta bomba en la Embajada de Madrid, en la que resultó herido leve un empleado.

Un portavoz del Ministerio ucraniano, Oleg Nikolenko, ha confirmado en un comunicado el incidente, resaltando que la vida del trabajador herido no corre peligro.

Kuleba ha exhortado a su homólogo español, José Manuel Albares, a tomar medidas "urgentes" para esclarecer el ataque, si bien ha resaltado que ya se han desplegado en la zona las fuerzas de seguridad.

El ministro ucraniano también ha advertido de que este tipo de ataques o las amenazas no servirán para intimidar al personal diplomático en el extranjero ni para detener su labor diaria para combatir la agresión rusa.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...130151516.html


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

Seguimos esperando a que la cúpula del Kremlin empieze a responder a las constantes actos terroristas otanicos.

A ver Putiniano, porque no financias grupos extremistas que jodan vivos a los países otanicos en su propia tierra ?

Ah, que no quieres perder del todo el contacto con tus "socios". Entiendo.


----------



## Malevich (30 Nov 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Artículo sobre el tema, y con comentarios de autor sobre su impacto en la guerra (mi resumen para lectores vagos o ansiosos: no parece que vaya a pasar nada anormal, pero de algo hay que llenar los titulares):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aemet siempre hace lo mismo es algo recurrente y lo he observado hace 15 años por lo menos. Mes frío para la estación "normal o ligeramente frío". Mes cálido para la estación.... "extremadamente cálido". 
Ciencia y datos.... Llevan muchos años preparando el terreno.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (30 Nov 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Así es el cazabombardero ruso Sukhoi Su-34 muy bonito.
> Aquí en el video ha tenido una cita con un misil guiado aire-aire IRIS-T alemán en Bakhmut.
> Qué podía salir mal?  ha sido cazado como una rata apestosa.



 !!En tu cabeza de chorlito suena espectacular!!

Con la inventiva que tienes deberías inventarte una vida. Al ignore.


----------



## niraj (30 Nov 2022)

HDR dijo:


>



Que "coincidencia" la campaña de persecución de la iglesia ortodoxa en Ucrania, con las declaraciones del Papa criticando a los rusos y mostrando su simpatía a los ucranianos nacionalistas


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2022)

*Bruselas pide confiscar temporalmente activos congelados a Rusia para costear reconstrucción de Ucrania.*

La Comisión Europea ha propuesto este miércoles confiscar temporalmente los activos congelados a oligarcas rusos en la Unión Europea por su apoyo a la invasión de Ucrania para redirigir estos recursos a la reconstrucción del país, al tiempo que ha adelantado el apoyo de la UE a la creación de un tribunal internacional especial para juzgar por el "crimen de agresión" al régimen de Vladimir Putin.

"Rusia también debe pagar financieramente por la devastación que causa", ha dicho la jefa del Ejecutivo comunitario, Ursula von der Leyen, en un breve vídeo grabado para adelantar las líneas generales de la propuesta y detallar que los daños estimados en Ucrania alcanzan ya los 600.000 millones de euros.

Desde el inicio de la invasión de Ucrania, la comunidad internacional ha podido bloquear 300.000 millones de euros de las reservas del Banco Central Ruso, aunque no está claro qué cantidad está en la UE, y se han congelado otros 19.000 millones de euros de las personas y empresas incluidas en la lista de sancionados como consecuencia de su apoyo a la guerra.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...130093155.html


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Nov 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya, en ellos están.
> 
> De todas formas éstos no van dejar de tocar ningún palo:
> 
> ...



Creía que el "si no lo veo no lo creo" era prueba más que suficiente.

Para aquellos que oyeron y vieron volar los geranios sobre sus cabezas y luego explotar en su destino no hacían falta pruebas que demostrasen que Irán vendió armas a Rusia. Es algo obvio.



Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (30 Nov 2022)

Que alguien me explique... no sería farlopa?

_Por el momento, la *embajada *no ha querido confirmar el suceso ni realizar ningún tipo de declaración sobre el mismo.

Según han indicado fuentes policiales, el sobre contenía un pequeño *explosivo de fabricación casera*. La *carta *iba dirigida al embajador, pero no ha pasado por el escáner, sino que *ha sido abierta por el vigilante de seguridad en el jardín de la embajada.*_


----------



## frangelico (30 Nov 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Que "coincidencia" la campaña de persecución de la iglesia ortodoxa en Ucrania, con las declaraciones del Papa criticando a los rusos y mostrando su simpatía a los ucranianos nacionalistas



Hay que catolizar Ucrania para entregársela a los polacos como a ellos les gusta


----------



## Vulcanio (30 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es el momento para que Hungría le eche cojones y se salga de la Otan y la UE.
> Un corredor terrestre Rusia-Serbia-Hungría-Austria, no OTAN, sería la polla.



Mas hace Hungría dentro de la OTAN que fuera de ella
Bloquea sola la decisión de 27 paises UE
Bloquea sola la decisión del Concejo General de OTAN al no otorgar unanimidad

Hungria, Austria y Serbia, núcleo del imperio austrohungaro generan balance contra Europa norte


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

Vulcanio dijo:


> Mas hace Hungría dentro de la OTAN que fuera de ella
> Bloquea sola la decisión de 27 paises UE
> Bloquea sola la decisión del Concejo General de OTAN al no otorgar unanimidad
> 
> Hungria, Austria y Serbia, núcleo del imperio austrohungaro generan balance contra Europa norte



Bien visto.


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2022)

Existen informes sobre la implementación en Ucrania de sistemas de control de activos
patógenos que fue llevado a cabo "sobre el terreno", es decir, en laboratorios ucranianos,
en tres etapas.






El rastro del Pentágono en los laboratorios de ántrax en Ucrania







t.co


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es un tema curioso... como ya alguna vez he comentado, vivo en una aldea apartada en Galicia y suelo usar botas de agua, aquí son transcendentales dado el clima y la constante lluvia a la par que el suelo suele estar encharcado... pero el efecto que te describía es algo tremendo. Estas trabajando, con lo cual generas calor y fruto de ello sudas, con lo cual toda prenda dentro de esas botas se vuelve un charco, en el momento que paras a descansar un instante y si hay una temperatura mínima y el descanso es un poco amplio, simplemente esa humedad enfría de manera BESTIAL la parte interior de dichas botas y... aquí no hay temperaturas tan bajas como allí, pero de siempre los viejos decían que no se debía andar JAMAS con los pies humedos y con frío, eso era consecuentemente resfriados y probables muy malas consecuencias para la salud si duraba mucho tiempo.... las botas de goma fueron una solución para evitar el agua directa, pero a cambio generan humedad interna al no permitir la transpiración, con lo cual...
> 
> No imagino sinceramente lo complicado que debe ser en esencia en esos lugares superar este tipo de adversidades.... humedad, frío, barro y los seres humanos no nos llevamos muy bien y si lo has probado en esas condiciones o similares, pues... si te animas te invito a darte un garbeo por una zanja que estoy cabando, con el clima que ahora mismo tenemos, el agua, el frío y la zona dónde vivo donde se produce ese lodo fácilmente, es como RECREAR el escenario Ucraniano en mi aldeita, que por cierto casi tengo una trinchera hecha... jajajajaaaa... eso sí, yo paso de eso al calorcillo del hogar, no tengo que dormir ahí...



Madreñes mandan betiño


----------



## Abu-Yunis (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Esas bellas palabras las materializamos cuando fundemos la Federación Unida de Planetas, antes me temo que con tener un estado dirigido por el Partido que funcione aceptablemente para los asalariados nos damos con un canto en los dientes.



Sabes perfectamente que esa dictadura del partido sin contar con las masas acaba con los cuadros del partido convertidos en oligarcas y con los asalariados deseando la vuelta del capitalismo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Existen informes sobre la implementación en Ucrania de sistemas de control de activos
> patógenos que fue llevado a cabo "sobre el terreno", es decir, en laboratorios ucranianos,
> en tres etapas.
> 
> ...



Los síntomas del ántrax pulmonar (carbunco aquí en el norte) son semejantes a los del coronavirus…por teléfono es imposible diferenciar nada….


----------



## El Mercader (30 Nov 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Sabes perfectamente que esa dictadura del partido sin contar con las masas acaba con los cuadros del partido convertidos en oligarcas y con los asalariados deseando la vuelta del capitalismo.



Depende, yo siempre he sido un defensor de la "Aristocracia" lo cual significa en Griego "El gobierno de los mejores" (nada que ver con la acepción que damos a la palabra hoy en día). En China gobiernan muchos ingenieros, científicos e intelectuales por méritos propios. Y la corrupción está muy mal vista.

Cuando le das el mismo poder de voto a una persona inculta y manipulable que a otra persona culta y con criterio, surgen mierdas como las "democracias occidentales".


----------



## vettonio (30 Nov 2022)

*Uyyyy!!! Estuvo cerca...pero no dió la talla.

*

GRAN CANARIA
*Las expertos barajan que el meteorito que cruzó Canarias cayó en el mar*
Fuentes del Gobierno de Canarias confirman a DIARIO DE AVISOS que un bólido, que alcanzó velocidades supersónicas, fue visto desde varias islas
Las autoridades sospechan que un meteorito causó el estruendo en Gran Canaria
Una onda de choque supersónica impacta en Canarias

DIARIO DE AVISOS30/11/2022 - 18:40

Fuentes del Gobierno de Canarias confirman a DIARIO DE AVISOS que un meteorito, que alcanzó *velocidades supersónicas*, fue visto a primeras horas de la tarde de este miércoles cruzando el cielo de la isla de La Palma, siendo este de color violeta; a su paso por La Gomera y El Hierro, se tornaba a rojo; y en desde Tenerife fue avistado una especie de humo negro que finalmente acabó precipitándose en Gran Canaria.

Desde la Dirección General de Seguridad y Emergencias del Ejecutivo autonómico contrastaron lo sucedido rápidamente con las redes sísmicas de las Islas (Involcan e IGN) y ratificaron que no se trataba de ningún terremoto, como en un principio se dedujo.


De forma casi simultánea, se alertó de un conato de incendio ocurrido en el municipio grancanario de Santa Brígida. Sin embargo, los recursos de emergencias trasladados al lugar afirmaron que se trataba de una mera quema de rastrojos.
A pesar de que las autoridades continuaron indagando el misterioso episodio con helicópteros que rastrearon restos de objetos, siguiendo la estela inicial, el Gobierno regional concluye a estas horas de la tarde que es muy probable que el bólido cayese al mar.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> es que da hasta pereza


----------



## manodura79 (30 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Que alguien me explique... no sería farlopa?
> 
> _Por el momento, la *embajada *no ha querido confirmar el suceso ni realizar ningún tipo de declaración sobre el mismo.
> 
> Según han indicado fuentes policiales, el sobre contenía un pequeño *explosivo de fabricación casera*. La *carta *iba dirigida al embajador, pero no ha pasado por el escáner, sino que *ha sido abierta por el vigilante de seguridad en el jardín de la embajada.*_



Tiene pinta de aviso. En plan: "paga la coca, último aviso". 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (30 Nov 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Que "coincidencia" la campaña de persecución de la iglesia ortodoxa en Ucrania, con las declaraciones del Papa criticando a los rusos y mostrando su simpatía a los ucranianos nacionalistas



El PAPA SATANICO, es el instrumento globalista para destruir la iglesia.


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Al respecto rescato este documento de hace más de 20 años, una rueda de prensa del portavoz de la Otan en aqel entonces, Jaime Shea al respecto de una pregunta... 

Pregunta (Agencia de noticias noruega): Lo siento, Jamie, pero si dices que el ejército tiene muchos generadores de respaldo, ¿por qué estás privando al 70 % del país no solo de electricidad, sino también del suministro de agua, si es que los tiene? ¿Cuánta electricidad de respaldo puede usar porque usted dice que solo está apuntando a objetivos militares?

Jaime Shea:Sí, me temo que la electricidad también impulsa los sistemas de mando y control. Si el presidente Milosevic realmente quiere que toda su población tenga agua y electricidad, todo lo que tiene que hacer es aceptar las cinco condiciones de la OTAN y detendremos esta campaña. Pero mientras no lo haga, continuaremos atacando aquellos objetivos que proporcionan la electricidad para sus fuerzas armadas. Si eso tiene consecuencias civiles, él debe encargarse de ello. 



NATO Speech: Press Conference Shea & Jertz - 25 May 1999





Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Nov 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Al respecto rescato este documento de hace más de 20 años, una rueda de prensa del portavoz de la Otan en aqel entonces, Jaime Shea al respecto de una pregunta... 

Pregunta (Agencia de noticias noruega): Lo siento, Jamie, pero si dices que el ejército tiene muchos generadores de respaldo, ¿por qué estás privando al 70 % del país no solo de electricidad, sino también del suministro de agua, si es que los tiene? ¿Cuánta electricidad de respaldo puede usar porque usted dice que solo está apuntando a objetivos militares?

Jaime Shea:Sí, me temo que la electricidad también impulsa los sistemas de mando y control. Si el presidente Milosevic realmente quiere que toda su población tenga agua y electricidad, todo lo que tiene que hacer es aceptar las cinco condiciones de la OTAN y detendremos esta campaña. Pero mientras no lo haga, continuaremos atacando aquellos objetivos que proporcionan la electricidad para sus fuerzas armadas. Si eso tiene consecuencias civiles, él debe encargarse de ello. 



NATO Speech: Press Conference Shea & Jertz - 25 May 1999





Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peineto (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Lo prometido era deuda_
> 
> Revista RAM
> *Extensión de la nieve en el hemisferio norte alcanza valores récords*
> ...



Es conocido como calentamiento global más incremento de CO2 y el planeta está cansado de contemplar y soportar este fenómeno cíclioco, otro coco para asustaros, pequeños saltamontes. Ocurre siempre antes de un enfriamiento y puedo prometer y prometo que pondr´un gráfico de las diversas eras gelógicas y estos ciclos cococlima.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo raro es que no tengamos noticias de personas que han muerto intoxicadas por CO2, al mantener todo cerrado y cualquier cosa ardiendo.



Puntualización:

Se muere intoxicado por CO, ahogado por CO2.

Si no hay circulación de aire o es muy pobre se produce monóxido de carbono (CO) que al entrar en tus pulmones inutiliza la hemoglobina, el dióxido de carbono (CO2) no reacciona, es inerte para nuestros pulmones pero claro no es el oxigeno que necesitamos y nos ahogamos.

Conclusión; con ambos gases nos morimos pero es más efectivo el CO para morirnos.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> por aquellos días, nuestro campechano gritaba viva Putin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El campechano será lo que será, o 'era lo que era', pero tonto no. Y los rusos le ofrecieron oportunidades de negocio bien remuneradas donde ganaba España y ganaba él, y se dijo: 'joder, menuda diferencia con los americanos e ingleses de mierda, que no hacen otra cosa que exigir y no dar nada que no sea por culo'.


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Si esto se cumple -12 de diciembre- que espero que no, solo decir que fue un placer florear con algunos de ustedes.
> 
> Esten alerta. Cadenas, pala y kit de invierno al coche. No olviden comida.
> Yo ya me veo intentando que los mamuts no me tiren la puerta.
> ...



Borrascón


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2022)

Pascual Serrano
Hemos pasado de prohibir a Tchaikovski por ruso 
a hacer negocio con él en nombre de Ucrania.


----------



## dabuti (30 Nov 2022)

Exportaciones agrícolas de Rusia a Asia crecen un 14%.


30 NOV, 20:00
*Exports of Russian agricultural products to Asian countries up 14% in January-October*


----------



## Vilux (30 Nov 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Cual es el problema de fondo: EL NIVEL DE RENTA Y EL PARO.



Incorporación de la mujer al mercado laboral => aumento de mano de obra disponible => rebajas salariales.

Tampoco el divorcio debió de ser legalizado.

Las consecuencias de romper patrones milenarios demostrados de SUPERVIVENCIA es la extinciòn de los pueblos que lo cometen.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Uyyyy!!! Estuvo cerca...pero no dió la talla.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



¿Ya han bajado los rusos algún Starlink?


----------



## orcblin (30 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo raro es que no tengamos noticias de personas que han muerto intoxicadas por CO2, al mantener todo cerrado y cualquier cosa ardiendo.



Y de COVID..


----------



## Elimina (30 Nov 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Occidente exige a las AFU que inicien la batalla general: resumen sobre el progreso de la operación especial*
> Ayer, 20:33
> 
> 
> ...



Es un poco Capitán Aposteriori, pero describe perfectamente la situación


----------



## Elimina (30 Nov 2022)

Interceptado en la empresa de armamento Instalaza de Zaragoza un sobre similar al que ha explotado hoy en Madrid


La empresa aragonesa fabrica los lanzagranadas que envió España al inicio de la guerra para apoyar al ejército ucraniano.




www.heraldo.es





¿Esto es normal? ¿Lo revientan y luego preguntan?


----------



## Malevich (30 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bien visto.



Pero Serbia no es de la UE.


----------



## El Mercader (30 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Borrascón



Miro el mapa, veo que la isla pirata las va a pasar putas, sonrío y sigo leyendo otra cosa.


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Incorporación de la mujer al mercado laboral => aumento de mano de obra disponible => rebajas salariales.
> 
> Tampoco el divorcio debió de ser legalizado.
> 
> *Las consecuencias de romper patrones milenarios demostrados de SUPERVIVENCIA es la extinciòn de los pueblos que lo cometen.*



Sin entrar en valoraciones morales, es difícil discutir lo acertado de esa afirmación. La prueba es la pirámide demográfica.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Nov 2022)

*a vueltas con Moldavia... 

El canciller de Rumanía pide a Ucrania que no reconozca el moldavo como lengua*

Bogdan Aurescu "recordó la reiterada solicitud de la parte rumana de que la parte ucraniana reconozca la inexistencia del llamado 'idioma moldavo'".

La solicitud se la hizo llegar al ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitro Kuleba, a quien se le dejó reunirse con los cancilleres de los países miembro de la OTAN.


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> *El canciller de Rumanía pide a Ucrania que no reconozca el moldavo como lengua*
> 
> Bogdan Aurescu "recordó la reiterada solicitud de la parte rumana de que la parte ucraniana reconozca la inexistencia del llamado 'idioma moldavo'".
> 
> La solicitud se la hizo llegar al ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitro Kuleba, a quien se le dejó reunirse con los cancilleres de los países miembro de la OTAN.



Es un tema que cabrea bastante a los rumanos.


----------



## NS 4 (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso decia Marx, que el sistema capitalista caería víctima de sus contradicciones, modernamente se dice que todo sistema complejo tiende a la entropía y al caos. Pero eso los marxistas lo sabemos desde hace 100 años, solo nos podria salvar la Economía Central Planificada exenta de obsolecencia programada, pero eso es comunismo y el populacho adora la libertad.



En que quedamos...VIVAN LAS CAENAS...o ser libre pero RESPONSABLES DE NOSOTROS MISMOS???
A ver...pequeño padawan...que tienes mas dobles pensares que Begoño...o Bibiana Aido en la ONU...


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Así es el cazabombardero ruso Sukhoi Su-34 muy bonito.
> Aquí en el video ha tenido una cita con un misil guiado aire-aire IRIS-T alemán en Bakhmut.
> Qué podía salir mal?  ha sido cazado como una rata apestosa.



Menudo destrozo está siendo esta guerra para la aviación rusa. Espero al menos que los pilotos hayan salvado la vida. 

Que Rusia siga consintiendo estos envío de armas demuestra, una vez más, que están al límite.


----------



## Adriano II (30 Nov 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Miro el mapa, veo que la isla pirata las va a pasar putas, sonrío y sigo leyendo otra cosa.



Que recen para que no se les acabe el gas


----------



## NS 4 (30 Nov 2022)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Y dos huevos duros.



El lo compra todo en el chino de su barrio...alli comprueba dia a dia la falta de obsolescencia programada en los productos made in PRC.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Madreñes mandan betiño



Zocas, rapaciño, chámanse Zocas homiño.... Jaja jaja... E non non valen, con iso non mollas os pes cando camiñas, pero nunha zanxa... Jaja ja... Un saudo meu...


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Sabes perfectamente que esa dictadura del partido sin contar con las masas acaba con los cuadros del partido convertidos en oligarcas y con los asalariados deseando la vuelta del capitalismo.



Las masas tienden a elegir a Barrabás.


----------



## mazuste (30 Nov 2022)

*Nigeria dijo que las armas de Ucrania están llegando a los terroristas en los países del lago Chad* 

* El conflicto en Ucrania ha provocado la proliferación de armas en los países de la cuenca del lago Chad 
que son suministradas a los grupos terroristas que operan en la región. Lo afirmó el presidente de Nigeria,
Muhammadou Buhari, en la cumbre de los líderes de los estados miembros de la Comisión de la Cuenca
del Chad (LCBC) celebrada en Abuja, la capital.*
_*
*_
*“El conflicto armado en Ucrania y la situación en la [región africana] Sahel sirven como las principales
fuentes de armas y militantes que se suman a las filas de los terroristas en la zona del lago Chad”, cita 
el diario nigeriano Vanguard a Bukhari el miércoles. "Una parte significativa de las armas y municiones
compradas para la guerra en Libia continúan ingresando al lago Cha. Las armas utilizadas en el conflicto 
en Ucrania también comienzan a filtrarse en la región".*









В Нигерии заявили, что оружие с Украины поступает террористам в страны бассейна озера Чад


Мухаммаду Бухари призвал страны региона озера Чад усилить контроль за перемещением оружия на своей территории




tass.ru


----------



## NS 4 (30 Nov 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Ya que se discute de religión y del COVID, abramos también de paso un debate sobre marxismo. La toma del poder por la clase trabajadora para gestionar las fuerzas productivas implicaría que ya no se produciría según lo que demandara el mercado, sino en función de las verdaderas necesidades de la sociedad mediante planificación. Ahora bien: la planificación no tiene por qué ser necesariamente centralizada. ¿No sería más eficiente, y de paso más libre como adora el populacho, que la planificación fuera descentralizada? Es decir, que las decisiones de planificación para gestionar los recursos locales se tomaran a nivel local y de forma participativa.



Y dejar al partido sin decirte cuantos condones puedes gastar cada mes???
El delegado provincial del partido sabe mejor que tu cuanto te conviene montar a la jefa...es por tu biennn!!!


----------



## Malevich (30 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es un tema que cabrea bastante a los rumanos.



Y con razón, el moldavo no es una lengua, y hay bastantes más km2 del histórico principado de Moldavia en territorio rumano que en territorio "moldavo", además de sus históricos monasterios y las capitales.


----------



## Malevich (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Zocas, rapaciño, chámanse Zocas homiño.... Jaja jaja... E non non valen, con iso non mollas os pes cando campiñas, pero nunha zanxa... Jaja ja... Un saudo meu...



Zuecos.


----------



## vegahermosa (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Zocas, rapaciño, chámanse Zocas homiño.... Jaja jaja...



pregunta indiscreta, cuando se refiere a buscar la pala por nieve habida cuenta que es usted gallego, no estara hablandonos en clave y se referira a la otra nieve que vuelve a entrar por la costa de pontevedra…y a paladas

veo que esa prediccion la hizo otro señor vettonio, sera la conexion de miñanco que volvio por sus fueros


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En que quedamos...VIVAN LAS CAENAS...o ser libre pero RESPONSABLES DE NOSOTROS MISMOS???
> A ver...pequeño padawan...que tienes mas dobles pensares que Begoño...o Bibiana Aido en la ONU...



Le ha faltado decirle que China vende artículos con esa 'obsolescencia programada'. A minolles. Y minolles de minolles.

Y buenas noches, que mañana madrugo.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> pregunta indiscreta, cuando se refiere a buscar la pala por nieve habida cuenta que es usted gallego, no estara hablandonos en clave y se referira a la otra nieve que vuelve a entrar por la costa de pontevedra…y a paladas



Jajaja... Pala, nieve, Pontevedra... Tu que te estás poniendo en estos momentos...


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Zuecos.



Yo los vi usar en sus tiempos, que manda huevos, hasta vi como estaban haciendo alguno para usar y no para ver... La hostia puta mayor soy ya...


----------



## Loignorito (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las masas tienden a elegir a Barrabás.



... y las masas tienden a votar LA IZQUIERDA. Esto se llama vulgarmente: 'gol en propia meta'. Le falló la propaganda. Y todavía esperamos que nos revele su élfico país de origen. Se lo voy a recordar hasta el día en que caiga la internete.


----------



## vegahermosa (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Jajaja... Pala, nieve, Pontevedra... Tu que te estás poniendo en estos momentos...



confundi la prediccion de vettonio con usted y ya estaba pensando en narcoticos y galicia.


----------



## ZHU DE (30 Nov 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En que quedamos...VIVAN LAS CAENAS...o ser libre pero RESPONSABLES DE NOSOTROS MISMOS???
> A ver...pequeño padawan...que tienes mas dobles pensares que Begoño...o Bibiana Aido en la ONU...



Déjelo, es usted demasiado básico para este tipo de debates...¿o debo decir demasiado español? da igual, es lo mismo.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> confundi la prediccion de vettonio con usted y ya estaba pensando en narcoticos y galicia.



Tu confundiste?. .. La sustancia blanca esa que tienes en la mesa? ... La nieve... Si yo en Pontevedra.. Pero la pala???


----------



## NS 4 (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Déjelo, es usted demasiado básico para este tipo de debates...¿o debo decir demasiado español? da igual, es lo mismo.



Reductio ad españordo...bien bien...

Como te jode que te saquen los dobleces..ehhhhhhh

Eres demasiado rojo para discutir de cualquier cosa con seriedad...anda que lo de la no obsolescencia programada...

Lo que nos reimos contigo...


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Nov 2022)

T-90M en las cercanías de Bakhmut


----------



## vegahermosa (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tu confundiste?. .. La sustancia blanca esa que tienes en la mesa? ... La nieve... Si yo en Pontevedra.. Pero la pala???



nieve a paladas

en estos tiempos empolvarse la nariz requiere la cartera de un ministro o ser el alma poseida por el diablo (zelenski y ee uu).

aunque si usted invita a eso marisco y un buen caldo ya pongo yo la pericia de mis tiempos mozos, hago desaparecer la sustancia tal asi que copperfield a mi lado pareceria un aficionado


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ... y las masas tienden a votar LA IZQUIERDA. Esto se llama vulgarmente: 'gol en propia meta'. Le falló la propaganda. Y todavía esperamos que nos revele su élfico país de origen. Se lo voy a recordar hasta el día en que caiga la internete.



El único político que representó algo de izquierda decente fue Anguita, un señor y un hombre inteligente a la par que honrado los españoles no le votaron casi...

Los españoles son mayormente conservadores, ni comunistas, ni liberales, pero les gusta ir de modernos, no gustan de sentirse antiguos y por tanto todo lo que suene a progreso lo votarían y LO COMPRAN, a eso vinieron cosas como el Cayenne, el piso, la champions, etc.. Y en el dia de hoy cualquier parida que sea moda... te comprarian el discurso de la gente de color del Tío Sam y ni siquiera tiene que ver con nosotros... Y luego están los otros, los que odian a los modernistas, que votan Libe gal y no soportan que les vean mal por no ir de modernos, de lo que se sienten avergonzados en lo íntimo... 
Tiene razón Zhu, en cierto modo... Y así nos luce el pelo a los españoles...
El español suele votar con el culo realmente y hasta el día que lo reconozcamos... Así nos va...


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Nov 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> ¿Nazis? ¿Dónde?
> 
> "Nuevo servicio en el Laboratorio Médico de Lvov.
> 
> ...




Puedes hacer pruebas en nuestra clínica

1 prueba de paternidad de ADN

2 Prueba de ADN para riesgos de enfermedades UAH 4.400 3 Prueba de ADN para oncología

5200 grivnas

¡NUEVO!

Prueba de ADN para los genes de los moscovitas..........6500 hryvnias

4200 grivnas

De acuerdo con los resultados de la prueba, se emitirá un documento oficial que indica que usted es un ucraniano de pura sangre.


----------



## Irene Adler (30 Nov 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pascual Serrano
> Hemos pasado de prohibir a Tchaikovski por ruso
> a hacer negocio con él en nombre de Ucrania.



Me pongo de mala hostia con estas cosas… joder,la música es UNIVERSAL y nos debería importar 3 cojones si el compositor es ruso, ucraniano o de Marte mientras podamos disfrutarla…

El usarla y prostituirla para beneficio de una parte en un conflicto debería ser también un crimen contra la Humanidad 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (30 Nov 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Incorporación de la mujer al mercado laboral => aumento de mano de obra disponible => rebajas salariales.
> 
> Tampoco el divorcio debió de ser legalizado.
> 
> *Las consecuencias de romper patrones milenarios demostrados de SUPERVIVENCIA es la extinciòn de los pueblos que lo cometen.*



Si ... por eso las tribus amazónicas se extinguen apenas llega el hombre blanco ....


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> nieve a paladas
> 
> en estos tiempos empolvarse la nariz requiere la cartera de un ministro o ser el alma poseida por el diablo (zelenski y ee uu).
> 
> aunque si usted invita a eso marisco y un buen caldo ya pongo yo la pericia de mis tiempos mozos, hago desaparecer la sustancia tal asi que copperfield a mi lado pareceria un aficionado



Tal y como van las cosas un buen vino y un marisco de calidad no tienen mucho que envidiar a la sustancia blanca en precio... Mmmmmm, pero lo pienso...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las masas tienden a elegir a Barrabás.



Barrabás era un _apparatchik _


----------



## pemebe (30 Nov 2022)

Fuente China:

*El Pentágono pretende ampliar el gasto militar exagerando los avances en la capacidad de China para salvaguardar sus intereses fundamentales*

El Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos publicó el martes su informe anual sobre el desarrollo militar de China, con lo que, según los expertos, es un "tono más duro" que en años anteriores, en un contexto de situaciones internacionales complicadas y de degradación de las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos. En un movimiento deliberado para exagerar el poderío militar de China, el informe hablaba del arsenal nuclear chino e incidía en las posibles acciones militares de China hacia la isla de Taiwán y la "región Indo-Pacífica".

Los expertos militares chinos creen que el informe pretende exagerar la teoría de la amenaza china y demonizar el legítimo desarrollo militar de China, y servir al objetivo de EEUU de atraer a los países de la región a su lado para contener a China. Sin embargo, señalan que EE.UU., el mayor poseedor de cabezas nucleares que está constantemente provocando conflictos en otras regiones, es la mayor amenaza para la paz mundial.

A diferencia de EE.UU., el desarrollo militar de China sólo sirve para defender sus intereses fundamentales, como prepararse para cualquier posible escenario que pueda ocurrir en el estrecho de Taiwán. 

El informe anual, elaborado por el Pentágono para el Congreso de EE.UU., señala que *Pekín "probablemente aceleró" su expansión nuclear el año pasado y está en camino de tener un arsenal de 1.500 armas nucleares para 2035.*

El informe examina la modernización militar y la estrategia de defensa de China, pero también examina elementos de la política económica y de la política exterior de China, *"y cómo todo esto encaja con la modernización militar y de defensa en la búsqueda de sus ambiciones regionales y globales"*, dijo un funcionario del Pentágono. 

En respuesta a la exageración estadounidense, Zhao Lijian, portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de China, dijo que en los últimos años, *Estados Unidos ha estado exagerando varias versiones de la narrativa de la "amenaza china" simplemente para encontrar un pretexto para ampliar su arsenal nuclear y perpetuar el predominio militar.* El mundo sabe bien que ésta es una táctica habitual de Estados Unidos.

Dijo que la política nuclear de China es coherente y clara. Seguimos una estrategia nuclear de autodefensa. Nos atenemos a la política de no ser los primeros en utilizar las armas nucleares. Hemos ejercido la máxima moderación en el desarrollo de las capacidades nucleares. Hemos mantenido esas capacidades al nivel mínimo requerido por la seguridad nacional. Nunca hemos participado en ninguna forma de carrera armamentística.

Estados Unidos tiene el mayor arsenal nuclear del mundo. En los últimos años ha seguido mejorando su "tríada nuclear" y reforzando el papel de las armas nucleares en sus políticas de seguridad nacional. A día de hoy, *Estados Unidos sigue aferrándose a una política de disuasión nuclear basada en el primer uso de las armas nucleares, y diseña abiertamente estrategias de disuasión nuclear contra determinados países.* EE.UU. mantiene una cooperación en materia de submarinos nucleares con el Reino Unido y Australia, lo que viola el objeto y los propósitos del TNP. Nuestra sugerencia es que revisen los recientes informes emitidos por los propios EE.UU. para que lean por sí mismos lo que ha hecho y hará a continuación en el frente nuclear, según Zhao.

Song Zhongping, experto militar chino y comentarista de televisión, dijo el miércoles al Global Times que el informe de este año utilizó un tono más duro para exagerar la "amenaza militar" de China, en medio de un contexto internacional más complicado como la crisis entre Rusia y Ucrania y la constante provocación de Estados Unidos sobre la cuestión de Taiwán.

*"Su objetivo es decir a los países, especialmente a los de la región del Indo-Pacífico, que China representa una amenaza mayor que nunca, y unir a esos países para contener a China"*, dijo Song.

Sin embargo, señaló que Estados Unidos es el verdadero saboteador en la región. Por otra parte, el Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. publicó recientemente su Revisión de la Postura Nuclear de 2022. El Secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, declaró que, dado que la capacidad nuclear de EE.UU. sigue siendo el "máximo respaldo" para la disuasión estratégica, el departamento planea continuar con los esfuerzos de modernización de la tríada nuclear.

*Estados Unidos es la mayor amenaza nuclear del mundo, ya que posee 5.428 ojivas nucleares a partir de enero de 2022, según los medios de comunicación.

Las armas nucleares de China están muy por detrás de las de EE.UU. en términos de calidad y cantidad, dijeron los expertos. *Huang Zhicheng, un experto aeroespacial, dijo al Global Times que *China es el único país del mundo que insiste en no utilizar primero las armas nucleares, algo que EE.UU. nunca ha dicho que haría*, aunque el informe descuida este punto. 

Incluso si China llega a tener un arsenal nuclear de 1.500 ojivas, como alega EE.UU., sólo representa un tercio del arsenal estadounidense. *"Estados Unidos ha adoptado una intimidación nuclear constante desde la Guerra Fría, lo que hace que muchos países sin armas nucleares se sientan inseguros. Cuando EE.UU. refuerza el papel de las armas nucleares en su estrategia de seguridad nacional, reduce el umbral de uso de las armas nucleares, lo que constituye una futura amenaza nuclear"*, dijo Huang. 

Song también defendió el desarrollo de armas nucleares por parte de China, afirmando que, aunque China se compromete a no ser la primera en utilizarlas, es necesario tenerlas a mano para defender los intereses del país. 

*"Permítanme ser franco. La política de China en materia de energía nuclear es coherente. La utilizamos para la autodefensa, no seremos los primeros en utilizar la energía nuclear y desarrollamos capacidades nucleares con el objetivo final de eliminar las armas nucleares. Desarrollamos la capacidad nuclear para proteger el duro trabajo pacífico del pueblo chino y para proteger a nuestro país del flagelo de la guerra, en particular de la guerra nuclear"*, dijo en junio el consejero de Estado y ministro de Defensa, el general Wei Fenghe.

Li Haidong, profesor del Instituto de Relaciones Internacionales de la Universidad de Asuntos Exteriores de China, declaró al Global Times que el Pentágono está exagerando el rápido desarrollo tecnológico militar de China para poder obtener más financiación, y está intentando aliarse con Occidente para competir estratégicamente con China, dijo Li.

*EE.UU. nunca aceptará que China le supere como primera potencia militar mundial, por lo que aumentará la inversión para asegurarse de que EE.UU. sea líder por un amplio margen, o creará deliberadamente conflictos o incluso crisis con China para interrumpir su constante desarrollo militar, dijo Li. "Debemos estar alerta y preparados para ello"*, dijo Li. 

Defender la línea roja 

El informe de EE.UU. dedicó gran parte de su contenido a resaltar las acciones militares chinas en torno a la isla de Taiwán. El Pentágono dijo que, incluso antes de la visita de Pelosi, China había realizado en 2021 ejercicios de "toma de islas" cada vez más frecuentes y realistas. 

Song dijo que las acciones de China se están preparando para cualquier escenario para resolver la cuestión de Taiwán. *"Nos esforzaremos al máximo para resolverlo por medios pacíficos, pero si alguna fuerza exterior intenta provocar problemas y los secesionistas de Taiwán intentan correr algún riesgo, entonces el ejército chino resolverá esta cuestión por cualquier medio posible. Para entonces, esos alborotadores y secesionistas serán pecadores de la historia"*, dijo Song.

Resolver la cuestión de Taiwán siempre ha sido un objetivo importante en el desarrollo del EPL, y como se demostró en los ejercicios de "cerco de la isla" en agosto, el EPL es totalmente capaz de bloquear la isla de la interferencia militar externa, dijo un experto militar con sede en Beijing que pidió el anonimato al Global Times 

En su reunión con el Secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Lloyd Austin, la semana pasada, Wei subrayó que la cuestión de Taiwán es el núcleo de los intereses de China y la primera línea roja insuperable en las relaciones entre China y Estados Unidos.

Wei dijo que Taiwán es el Taiwán de China, y que la solución de la cuestión de Taiwán es un asunto propio del pueblo chino que no admite ninguna interferencia extranjera.


----------



## ROBOTECH (30 Nov 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Que recen para que no se les acabe el gas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1277945



Se les está acabando el gas marítimo y su plan es frackear todo el país.


----------



## vegahermosa (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tal y como van las cosas un buen vino y un marisco de calidad no tienen mucho que envidiar a la sustancia blanca en precio... Mmmmmm, pero lo pienso...



si ya ve como esta el pais hoy que nos encarecen o quitan los placeres inherentes al ser humano…


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Me pongo de mala hostia con estas cosas… joder,la música es UNIVERSAL y nos debería importar 3 cojones si el compositor es ruso, ucraniano o de Marte mientras podamos disfrutarla…
> 
> El usarla y prostituirla para beneficio de una parte en un conflicto debería ser también un crimen contra la Humanidad
> 
> ...



Hasta la iglesia, de toda la vida, vende los huesos de sus Santos y hasta de Jesus,... 

El que más y el que menos anda tras la pasta siempre... 

Frente a la pasta poco sagrado hay...


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 280, 30/11/2022. Aleksandr Pavlovich Min (11 de diciembre de 1915 – 9 de julio de 1944) fue un oficial soviético de etnia coreana que combatió en la Segund…




iwwz.org




ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA 








Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM)


Spoiler: Héroe coreano



Día 280, 30/11/2022. Aleksandr Pavlovich Min (11 de diciembre de 1915 – 9 de julio de 1944) fue un oficial soviético de etnia coreana que combatió en la Segunda Guerra Mundial en las filas del Ejército Rojo y el primer coreano en recibir el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética en 1945.



La maniobra política entre ayer y hoy, cuando comienzan las voces a señalar, clara y responsablemente, la *debacle verdadera, que está sufriendo el ejército ucraniano, no solo en Bajmut*, en que especialistas comienzan a reaccionar y darse cuenta de la enorme trampa en que los ucranianos cayeron por su loca idea que vendieron y terminaron creyéndosela, de supuestos avances que hoy se aprecian claramente que no lo son. Porque tener 150.000 cuidando las grandes ciudades, y con gente sin preparación ni experiencia, y luego aproximarse con un total de 100.000 hombres a las líneas del frente en Jersón, Járkov, y Zaporizhia, en los dos primeros oblast las tropas ucranianas no saben exactamente qué es lo que hacen allí. Son golpeados sistemáticamente sin poder responder, moverse, maniobrar, nada.

No son pocos los que *se preguntan si fue una buena idea insistir tanto por un lugar* que los rusos se lo dejaron, no sin antes producirles miles de bajas, porque esa es la verdad, son *miles las bajas* del lado ucraniano. Para poder cambiar esta situación, al menos en apariencia y que en los medios no reine el relato verdadero, de que Rusia avanza todos los días desde hace aproximadamente un mes y medio. Saturado ya el espacio «Central nuclear» (fíjense ustedes lo cíclico que son), pasaron hoy en el plano mediático, el menos en Europa, a hablar sobre una guerra en los satélites, y para eso sacaron una declaración rusa del 11 de… Octubre. Eso es para *que se hable de otra cosa y no de Bajmut ¿por qué?, porque en occidente no pueden aceptar que comiencen a aparecer ciudades estratégicas que caen en manos de los rusos.*

Entonces, el mando político, se despierta y sacan a relucir esto:

“La victoria no es lo único que necesitamos. Necesitamos justicia”, dijo al comparar los crímenes de guerra rusos con las atrocidades cometidas por la Alemania nazi durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Pidió a Gran Bretaña que encabece los esfuerzos para crear un *tribunal penal que juzgue a rusos de alta jerarquía por la invasión*, a la manera de los juicios de Núremberg a nazis jerárquicos en la posguerra. Von der Foyen añadió el miércoles que el bloque de 27 naciones quiere obligar a Rusia a pagar por la destrucción que ha provocado en Ucrania, utilizando para ello los bienes rusos congelados bajo las sanciones.

Calculó que los daños infligidos a Ucrania suman unos 600.000 millones de euros. “Rusia y sus oligarcas deben compensar a Ucrania por los daños y cubrir los costos de la reconstrucción del país», dijo von der Foyen. “Tenemos los medios para obligar a Rusia a pagar”.

Von der Foyen dijo que 300.000 millones de euros de reservas del banco central ruso han sido inmovilizados y 19.000 millones de euros del dinero de los oligarcas rusos están congelados. “En el corto plazo, podríamos crear con nuestros socios una estructura para manejar estos fondos e invertirlos”, dijo. “Entonces usaríamos las ganancias para Ucrania, y una vez se levanten las sanciones, esos fondos se podrían utilizar para que Rusia pague plena compensación por los daños causados a Ucrania”.

La UE dijo que el alzar las restricciones sobre bienes rusos podría vincularse con la firma de un acuerdo de paz entre Ucrania y Rusia para resolver la cuestión de las reparaciones por los daños causados.

Y luego se ha mandado tremendo gazapo…, *Ursula von der Foyen cifra en 100.000 los militares ucranianos muertos en el conflicto y luego editan el video.* La grabación en la que la presidenta de la Comisión Europea habló de las pérdidas de Ucrania desapareció de su cuenta en Twitter y luego fue publicada de nuevo sin esos datos. Luego subo el video como una publicación, la edición del video fue producto de la furia que provocó en Ucrania, pero ya era tarde, el video ya está en circulación, y lo peor, es que está con las dos variantes.

Pero lo peor no sería eso, sino esta afirmación: Bruselas apoya un tribunal especial para crímenes de guerra en Ucrania. La UE apoya un tribunal internacional especial para juzgar los crímenes de guerra rusos y quiere usar los activos congelados a través de sanciones para contribuir a financiar la recuperación de Ucrania. Pero para poder hacer realidad ambos objetivos necesita el apoyo de buena parte de la comunidad internacional, cambios legislativos relevantes y un respaldo político que, ahora mismo, no está garantizado. Y aun así, el alcance es limitado.

«…un respaldo político que, ahora mismo, no está garantizado. Y aun así, el alcance es limitado…». Una ducha de agua fría, normal, están aproximándose al invierno y hace mucho frío.

*Rusia asegura haber tomado dos localidades de la región de Donetsk*. El ejército ruso asegura haber tomado el control sobre dos nuevas localidades en la región ucraniana de Donetsk, según informó en el parte de la guerra en Ucrania el portavoz del mando ruso, Igor Konashenkov. «Durante la ofensiva de las tropas rusas en la dirección de Donetsk fueron liberadas totalmente las localidades de *Belohirivka y Pershne Travna*, en la República Popular de Donetsk», señala el general mayor ruso.

¿General mayor?, como no pueden mentir sobre los hechos militares, tienen que mentir hasta en rangos militares que no existen.

*El presidente de Ucrania ha solicitado la creación de un tribunal especial para demandar a Rusia ante la Corte Penal Internaciona*l tras los crímenes cometidos durante la guerra en Ucrania

*Ucrania refuerza la seguridad de todas sus embajadas tras la explosión en Madrid*. El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, Dimitro Kulebra, ha ordenado reforzar la seguridad en todas las representaciones diplomáticas en el exterior tras la explosión de una carta bomba en la Embajada de Madrid, en la que resultó herido leve un empleado.

Un portavoz del Ministerio ucraniano, Oleg Nikolenko, ha confirmado en un comunicado el incidente, resaltando que la vida del trabajador herido no corre peligro. Kulebra ha exhortado a su homólogo español, José Manuel Albares, a tomar medidas «urgentes» para esclarecer el ataque, si bien ha resaltado que ya se han desplegado en la zona las fuerzas de seguridad.

El ministro ucraniano también ha advertido de que este tipo de ataques o las amenazas no servirán para intimidar al personal diplomático en el extranjero ni para detener su labor diaria para combatir la agresión rusa.

¿Y ustedes creen que los rusos andan con amenazas?, esta gente hace cualquier cosa para llamar la atención y obtener recursos dando lástima, es el país en guerra más indigno que se conoce en la historia militar.

El sobre que llegó a la Embajada de Ucrania contenía un explosivo casero. El sobre que este miércoles ha llegado a la Embajada de Ucrania en Madrid y que ha herido a un empleado contenía un pequeño explosivo de fabricación casera, han indicado a EFE fuentes policiales. La deflagración se ha producido después del mediodía cuando el empleado ha abierto el sobre y le ha producido heridas de carácter leve, de las que ha sido atendido en el Hospital Nuestra Señora de América de la capital adonde llegó por su propio pie. Poco después ha sido dado de alta.

El sobre, según las fuentes, iba dirigido al embajador pero no lo han pasado por el escáner sino que lo ha abierto el vigilante de seguridad en el jardín de la embajada. Fuentes del Ministerio el Interior han señalado, por su parte, que pasadas las 13:00 horas la Policía Nacional ha recibido aviso por una deflagración en la Embajada de Ucrania, que se ha producido cuando uno de los trabajadores manipulaba una carta. El trabajador ha resultado herido, en principio de carácter leve.

Explosivo casero, un empleado abre la carta en el jardín, que es para el Embajador, se hiere, va al hospital caminando, tiene una herida leve por explosivos, no dicho por el Hospital, sino por la embajada, nadie le acompaña, le dan el alta. ¿Y cómo sería el mecanismo de encendido de la «bomba»? ¿eléctrico, químico, por fuego, por fricción, por tracción, por presión, por alivio de presión?, si los periodistas apenas saben juntar letras, qué van a saber de explosivos !!!.

Los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores de la OTAN discutieron cómo confiscar los activos rusos congelados en Occidente y usarlos para ayudar a Ucrania – Financial Times citando fuentes. Petróleo sirio, dinero ruso. *Los ladrones están de vuelta en la ciudad.*

*Albares trata con Blinken (si jefe) las relaciones con EEUU, Venezuela y la guerra de Ucrania*. El ministro español de Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, mantuvo este miércoles una reunión con el secretario de Estado estadounidense, Antony Blinken, con quien abordó las relaciones entre Madrid y Washington, la guerra en Ucrania, las negociaciones entre el Gobierno y la oposición de Venezuela.

El encuentro tuvo lugar en los márgenes de la reunión de ministros de Exteriores de la OTAN que concluyó hoy en Bucarest. «Excelente encuentro con mi amigo el secretario de Estado, Antony Blinken, en la OTAN. Hemos tratado las relaciones entre España y Estados Unidos y las relaciones entre la Unión Europea y Estados Unidos ante nuestra Presidencia en 2023», escribió Albares en Twitter, en referencia también a la presidencia rotatoria de la UE que España ostentará durante la segunda mitad de 2023.

Albares precisó que los dos políticos, igualmente, abordaron «la agresión rusa a Ucrania y las negociaciones de Venezuela» entre el Gobierno y la oposición del país latinoamericano, después de que el sábado se firmara el Segundo Acuerdo Parcial para la Protección del Pueblo Venezolano, cuyo objetivo principal es la recuperación de recursos del Estado del país caribeño bloqueados en el sistema financiero internacional.

«Estados Unidos es socio y aliado indispensable para España», aseguró Albares.

indispensable adjetivo 1. Que es o se considera tan necesario que no se puede prescindir de él o no se puede dejar de tener en consideración.

*Blinken califica de «barbaridad» los ataques rusos a las infraestructuras de Ucrania*. El secretario de Estado estadounidense, Antony Blinken, ha denunciado el miércoles los «bárbaros» ataques de Rusia contra infraestructuras civiles en Ucrania. «Rusia ha bombardeado más de un tercio del sistema energético ucraniano en las últimas semanas, dejando a millones de personas en el frío y la oscuridad», dijo tras una reunión de dos días de los jefes diplomáticos de la OTAN en Bucarest. «Estos son los nuevos objetivos del presidente Putin (…) Este embrutecimiento del pueblo ucraniano es una barbaridad», añadió.

Los de EEUU en Bagdad, Irak 2003, o Libia 2011 no se vale, porque allí hace mucho calor. Blinken.

*Rusia ha entrenado a más de 300.000 reservistas en dos meses, según Shoigú*. El ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Serguéi Shoigú, ha informado de que en dos meses más de 300.000 reservistas han recibido entrenamiento en el marco de la movilización parcial decretada el pasado 21 de septiembre. «En dos meses han sido entrenados 300.000 reservistas, incluidos voluntarios», ha afirmado Shoigú en una reunión de la plana mayor de Defensa.

*Ucrania pide apoyo ante la escasez energética y para proteger sus infraestructuras*. El titular de Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kulebra, ha subrayado en su reunión con sus homólogos del G7 y otros países asociados en Bucarest la necesidad de apoyar a Ucrania para afrontar la escasez de electricidad, así como de proteger la infraestructura energética. «La primera opción es comprar electricidad a la UE. Pero los precios en el mercado de la UE son significativamente más altos que en Ucrania, por lo que hará falta una ayuda financiera adicional», ha dicho Kuleba, según el comunicado difundido hoy por el Ministerio de Exteriores ucraniano, citado por Ukrinform.

*Rusia desplegará nuevos sistemas de misiles en unidades de fuerzas nucleare*s. Rusia desplegará nuevos sistemas de misiles en cinco formaciones de las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas, según ha anunciado hoy el ministro ruso de Defensa, Serguéi Shoigú, en una reunión con la plana mayor del ministerio.

«Por el momento, se ha asegurado la construcción de infraestructuras para el despliegue de nuevos sistemas de misiles en cinco formaciones de las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos (RVSN)», señala. Indicó que, al preparar una lista de proyectos de infraestructuras para 2023, «se prestará especial atención a la construcción en interés de las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas».

*En el terreno.

En la ciudad de Zaporozhye, las morgues están repletas de cuerpos de ukronazis y mercenario*s. El presidente del movimiento «Estamos con Rusia», Vladimir Rogov, escribió sobre esto en su canal TG: “Una morgue no es suficiente, lo que significa que una pandilla de drogadictos y nazis, como de costumbre, miente sobre las pérdidas en el frente y especialmente en la dirección de Zaporozhye”. Pero esta información demasiado «sensible» está oculta para los ucranianos.

Mientras tanto, el jefe de la DPR, *Pushilin declaró que la limpieza de Kurdyumovka aún está en curs**o*. En el mapa, además de Kurdyumovka, se puede observar el Zelenopolye recientemente tomado, el canal Seversky Donets-Donbass (que es esencialmente una barrera natural) y las canteras al este de Kurdyumovka, en las que anteriormente se basaba la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La principal línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ahora se está construyendo al sureste de Chasiv Yar.

Durante las operaciones ofensivas de las tropas rusas, *Andrievka en la RPD fue completamente liberada* de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, continúa la exitosa operación ofensiva para liberar a Vodyanoy – Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

*En Kiev, comenzaron manifestaciones exigiendo encender la luz.* Según la mujer de Ukroführer, los ucranianos están dispuestos a vivir 2 o 3 años sin electricidad para poder formar parte de la UE.

*Solo los empleados de Rosatom ahora trabajan en ZNPP.* Los empleados ucranianos que se negaron a firmar contratos con Rosatom no pueden trabajar. Perfecto, si al final, la Central fue construida por la Unión Soviética, en realidad, toda Ucrania fue inventada y construida por los soviéticos.

*Los refugiados ucranianos han causado un aumento récord en la incidencia del VIH en Polonia. Lo informa Wirtualna Polska*. “En octubre se detectaron 1910 nuevos casos de infección por VIH. Nunca ha habido estadísticas tan alarmantes en el país”, escribe el diario.


Spoiler



Suena a xenofobia, si hay algo tan malo como un ukro es un polukro.



*T-90M en dirección Artemovsk*. Anteriormente, BMPT «Terminator» fue visto en la misma dirección. Cuando se vieron por última vez juntos, se tomaron todo Lugansk, completico, incluyendo Pospana, Lysychansk y Severodonetsk.


Spoiler



Lo dejo porque localiza lo que se puso arriba(Locky)y si se confirma, es importante t-90 en el frente)



*Los familiares de los tripulantes de los barcos hundidos de la Armada de Ucrania «Stanislav» y «Slavyansk» están tratando de obtener información *de la pandilla de Zelensky sobre el destino de los tripulantes. Ambos barcos fueron destruidos durante las batallas por la Isla de las Serpientes. Ni siquiera han tenido la dignidad de anunciarles lo que pasó con sus familiares.

*Foto: El avance ruso sobre Bajmut, *muy inteligente, hay un cambio de estrategia de parte de Rusia. *Van tomando y cercando, pero no se apuran, van y crean condiciones defensivas de inmediato, y siguen avanzando, guardando una distancia, vamos a llamarle artillera*, que está teniendo resultados muy inteligentes, han tomado varias alturas, especiales para ciertas armas, y ya es tarde para los ucranianos reaccionar, ellos sí están a la defensiva, no existe ninguna reacción de su parte.






Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre

t.me/wofnon


----------



## Abu-Yunis (30 Nov 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Puedes hacer pruebas en nuestra clínica
> 
> 1 prueba de paternidad de ADN
> 
> ...



Y al que da positivo a genes moscovitas ¿Le cobran 500.000 grivnas adicionales por hacerle un certificado falso?


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Déjelo, es usted demasiado básico para este tipo de debates...¿o debo decir* demasiado españo*l? da igual, es lo mismo.



Camarada ZHU, es que no todos tenemos el privilegio de pertenecer como VD a la gloriosa nación de Zhululandia.


----------



## vil. (30 Nov 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> si ya ve como esta el pais hoy que nos encarecen o quitan los placeres inherentes al ser humano…



Alguien algún día tendria que hacer un estudio sobre la propensión del ser humano hacia las sustancias que le Eleven, ya sea vino, ya sea cerveza, ya sea la nieve... Lo de los placeres inherentes es una visión interesante, no lo había yo pensado... Jajaja


----------



## manodura79 (30 Nov 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo destrozo está siendo esta guerra para la aviación rusa. Espero al menos que los pilotos hayan salvado la vida.
> 
> Que Rusia siga consintiendo estos envío de armas demuestra, una vez más, que están al límite.



Abro el enlace, espero ver como el misil impacta en un avión. Sólo veo una explosión de a saber qué en el aire...El enlace no da lo que promete. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (30 Nov 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Abro el enlace, espero ver como el misil impacta en un avión. Sólo veo una explosión de a saber qué en el aire...El enlace no da lo que promete.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Es verdad que hay mucho vídeo bacalá con lo mismo. Supuestos derribos de Kalibers, y luego ves como el cabrón misil sigue tan pancho su trayectoria.


----------



## Iskra (30 Nov 2022)

Lo que contesté a un mensaje esta tarde(basado en simples experiencias personales) pero explicado por una autoridad.
*El director del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia, Serguéi Naryshkin, dijo hoy que su departamento tiene evidencia de que Polonia ha comenzado preparativos activos para la anexión de ciertos territorios de Ucrania Occidental.*

Polonia, de hecho, va a anexar Galizia y parte de Volynia, y esto puede suceder en un futuro próximo.

En principio, no era un secreto para nadie. La participación activa de Polonia en los eventos de Ucrania se debe precisamente a este hecho. Sí, nadie ha ocultado nunca tales aspiraciones. Y ahora diré una cosa que a muchos no les gustará: esto es muy bueno y no hay necesidad de interferir con ellos.

Permítanme recordarles que Bandera y el obstinado nacionalismo occidental no nacieron en absoluto en la Ucrania soviética. Es un producto de Ucrania Occidental, que durante mucho tiempo perteneció al Imperio Austro-Húngaro, y luego a Polonia. El nacionalismo ucraniano se cultivó diligentemente en Austria-Hungría y luego floreció con toda su fuerza precisamente en la Galizia polaca. Fue allí donde adoptó métodos como el terrorismo, se volvió increíblemente cruel y se saturó de ideas fascistas.

Cuando Galizia pertenecía a Polonia, los nacionalistas ucranianos eran considerados enemigos del estado polaco, eran perseguidos y encarcelados.

Personalmente considero un error la anexión de Galizia a la Unión Soviética como consecuencia de la Campaña de Liberación del Ejército Rojo. Porque sucedió que el veneno del nacionalismo ucraniano occidental fue inyectado en el cuerpo de la Ucrania soviética. Esto sucedió incluso a pesar del hecho de que una parte significativa de los ucranianos occidentales había estado esperando al Ejército Rojo durante mucho tiempo y lo encontró precisamente como un ejército de liberación.

Pero el núcleo del nacionalismo de Galizia sobrevivió y muchos líderes nacionalistas comenzaron a servir al nazismo alemán con la esperanza de regresar a casa con la Wehrmacht. Lo cual, de hecho, sucedió.

Tal vez el liderazgo de la URSS tenía planes para destruir la clandestinidad nacionalista, pero no estaban destinados a hacerse realidad debido a la Gran Guerra Patria.

Mientras tanto, el nacionalismo ucraniano occidental se hizo increíblemente fuerte y se convirtió en un movimiento bastante poderoso. Y lo más importante, comenzó a extenderse por el resto de Ucrania. Y la lucha de la posguerra contra la clandestinidad de Bandera, aunque terminó en victoria, pero como todos ahora entienden, esta victoria fue solo parcial. Y la Ucrania moderna lo confirma perfectamente.

Si los polacos se apoderan de Galizia, se crearán un increíble dolor de cabeza durante muchos años más. Por un tiempo, puede que estará tranquilo, pero luego, el movimiento de Bandera definitivamente se encenderá nuevamente.

E incluso más fuerte que en los años treinta del siglo XX. Polonia tendrá que librar una guerra real con la clandestinidad nacionalista en el territorio de Ucrania occidental, y será una guerra de aniquilamiento. Con acciones terroristas reales, represiones y expediciones punitivas.

*Un polaco y un ucraniano nunca podrán vivir en paz, sin importar quién y qué digan ahora.


Spoiler: No necesariamente



Yo digo que sí que pueden sin no son nazis, que parece que hoy en día es mucho pedir.


*
Y ahora solo tendremos que observar y desear a ambos lados devorarse mutuamente.

@golosmordora

P.D. Vaya desgracia que tengo de ser descendiente(principalmente) de gallegos y de leoneses y que Banderistán sea principalmente un sitio llamado Galicia y que su capital sea (traducido de verdad y no con las nuevas putas versiones filonazis) León.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Nov 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Alguien algún día tendria que hacer un estudio sobre la propensión del ser humano hacia las sustancias que le Eleven, ya sea vino, ya sea cerveza, ya sea la nieve... Lo de los placeres inherentes es una visión interesante, no lo había yo pensado... Jajaja



En este foro abundan los sorbedores de lefa otánica.


----------



## Iskra (1 Dic 2022)

*Testimonios de un prisionero de guerra. Un combatiente que regresó de Ucrania habló sobre los seis meses que pasó en cautiverio.*

"El primer día en el sótano fue muy difícil. Fui severamente golpeado y ahogado. Los ucranianos me pusieron una mordaza en la boca, me taparon la cabeza con un paño y me echaron agua durante unos 40 segundos. Cuando empecé a ahogarme mucho, dejaron de echarme agua. Y luego volvieron a repetir la tortura. Me golpearon con todo lo que pudieron: con las manos, los pies, apagaban las colillas contra mis piernas, me amenazaron con dispararme los genitales. Por qué lo hicieron, no lo sé. No intentaron sacarme ninguna información. Simplemente lo hicieron porque sí.

El SBU me golpeó todos los días durante una semana, admite Maxim. Me pegaban con las manos, pies, palos, garrotes. Pegaban incluso con guantes tácticos con revestimiento de carbono. Todo esto se hizo de una manera sutil. Por ejemplo, me hicieron incisiones en los brazos con un cuchillo. Nuestro sufrimiento provocaba alegría y placer a los oficiales del SBU. Se reían de nuestro sufrimiento. La más dolorosa de las torturas era la corriente. Me ponían alambres en los meñiques de los pies y me daban una descarga. Y así durante unos 30 minutos.

En el campamento de Lvov, nos hacían trabajar. La rutina era como en el ejército: a las 6 de la mañana nos levantabamos, a las 22.00 no acostabamos. Algunos reparamos palets, algunos trabajamos en la carpintería, algunos soldamos, algunos torcimos palos decorativos, algunos pegamos bolsas de regalo. Los ucranianos estaban ganando dinero con nosotros".

Ahora Maxim ya ha regresado al servicio. Continuará en el ejército bajo contrato.

@Irinamar_Z 
(Откровения русского солдата о шести месяцах в плену у украинцев: «Нас пытали, пичкали украинскими новостями и заставляли работать в лагере во Львове»)
spb.kp.ru (Откровения русского солдата о шести месяцах в плену у украинцев: «Нас пытали, пичкали украинскими новостями и заставляли работать в лагере во Львове»)

El cartel de Lvov no está en ruso, sino en su jojólica versión. Debajo de donde pone News es donde pone lo del test del "moskalismo"...pero yo no me fiaría. Aunque es totalmente probable que salga algo así de la enferma cabeza de un jojol (por dinero, claro) y porque no van a faltar retrasados jojoles que se lo quiran hacer, lo cierto es que imprimir y colgar una hoja en cualquier sitio ( y lo mismo photoshopearlas) es algo tan fácil y corriente que a saber. Y tampoco merece la pena perder el tiempo en ello.


----------



## eljusticiero (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## pemebe (1 Dic 2022)

Fuente Ucraniana:

*La Dirección General de Inteligencia ucraniana explica por qué se detienen los ataques masivos de misiles de Rusia*
ALONA MAZURENKO 

Fuente: El jefe de la Dirección de Inteligencia ucraniana, Vadym Skibitskyi, en una transmisión en vivo.

A Skibitskyi se le preguntó por la causa de la "pausa" en los ataques masivos de misiles de Rusia en Ucrania. ¿Está la Federación Rusa esperando algo? 

Cita: *"En primer lugar, se está recopilando nueva información sobre la infraestructura que ha sido objeto de ataques anteriormente. En segundo lugar, se trata de un enfoque clásico: se estudian las regiones y los objetivos que van a ser atacados. Por último, se preparan los misiles para su despliegue. Esto lleva tiempo. Teniendo en cuenta que las reservas rusas de misiles disminuyen, lo que les obliga a utilizar misiles antiguos de producción soviética, es necesario realizar un mantenimiento antes de utilizarlos."*


Detalles: Según el Sr. Skibitskyi, la Inteligencia de Defensa ha detectado que los rusos están utilizando los viejos misiles Kh-22, muchos de los cuales han explotado en el aire sin llegar a alcanzar el objetivo.

Skibitskyi informó de que los ocupantes están utilizando su reserva estratégica entre la munición particular, porque "el 30% es un límite que siempre tiene que sobrar".

Cita: *"Vemos por los restos de los misiles usados que fueron producidos este año. Eso significa que se utilizan inmediatamente después de su fabricación. La duración de esta reserva depende totalmente de la producción. Ha disminuido en comparación con el período anterior a la guerra, pero, por desgracia, la Federación Rusa sigue siendo capaz de fabricar misiles de crucero y otros tipos de armamento utilizados en Ucrania, saltándose las sanciones económicas."*

Detalles: Skibitskyi también ha informado de que Rusia transportó munición desde el territorio de Bielorrusia: *"Durante los últimos dos meses, Rusia ha estado transportando munición de artillería de 122 mm y 152 mm"*.

Añade que no hay indicios de que transporten misiles OTR-21 Tochka [un misil balístico táctico soviético - ed] desde Bielorrusia. 

Skibitskyi supone que Rusia tiene suficientes reservas para infligir ataques con su propio armamento. 

Al mismo tiempo, afirma que los ocupantes están negociando el suministro de armas de otros países. 

En particular, esto se aplica a los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple como el Smerch y el Uragan, ya que la fabricación en Rusia no está generalizada, lo que provoca escasez. 

Según la información de la Inteligencia de Defensa, Rusia ha llevado a cabo negociaciones con Irán respecto a la reposición del arsenal de misiles balísticos del país: *"Hay borradores de acuerdos entre Rusia e Irán, pero aún no hemos visto que se haya realizado ningún suministro"*.

Por qué esto es importante: Desde el 10 de octubre, Rusia ha lanzado ataques con misiles a gran escala contra Ucrania. Los terroristas rusos golpean las instalaciones de infraestructura de Ucrania con una parte de esos misiles. Las casas de los civiles aparecen a menudo como objetivos de los misiles o drones rusos. 

Rusia intenta "persuadir" a Ucrania para que mantenga "negociaciones" mediante esos ataques. Ucrania no cae en esta manipulación de los rusos. 

*Aparte del 24 de febrero, los rusos llevaron a cabo ataques con misiles a gran escala contra Ucrania el 10 de octubre, el 31 de octubre, el 15 de noviembre y el 23 de noviembre. *

Además, como resultado del ataque ruso a las instalaciones de infraestructura energética de Ucrania el 18 de octubre, dos centrales térmicas sufrieron daños importantes. Tres personas murieron en Kiev. Eran empleados de una de las instalaciones afectadas.


----------



## crocodile (1 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *Testimonios de un prisionero de guerra. Un combatiente que regresó de Ucrania habló sobre los seis meses que pasó en cautiverio.*
> 
> "El primer día en el sótano fue muy difícil. Fui severamente golpeado y ahogado. Los ucranianos me pusieron una mordaza en la boca, me taparon la cabeza con un paño y me echaron agua durante unos 40 segundos. Cuando empecé a ahogarme mucho, dejaron de echarme agua. Y luego volvieron a repetir la tortura. Me golpearon con todo lo que pudieron: con las manos, los pies, apagaban las colillas contra mis piernas, me amenazaron con dispararme los genitales. Por qué lo hicieron, no lo sé. No intentaron sacarme ninguna información. Simplemente lo hicieron porque sí.
> 
> ...



Vamos una copia de los campos de concentración nazis que es lo que es ese país ukro de M. Que debe ser reducido a cenizas, que falta haría Stalin en estos momentos y no los blandos del Kremlin actuales y eso que soy de derechas.


----------



## tomasjos (1 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Tu nivel de empanada mental y de distorsion de la realidad es epico.
> 
> En serio, haztelo mirar. Una persona normal no dice ni un 10% de las barbaridades que has puesto tu en 5 lineas.



Veremos con el tiempo si acierto o me equivoco.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## NPI (1 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo destrozo está siendo esta guerra para la aviación rusa. Espero al menos que los pilotos hayan salvado la vida.
> 
> Que Rusia siga consintiendo estos envío de armas demuestra, una vez más, que están al límite.


----------



## tomasjos (1 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> *¿Ucrania luchando a favor de Rusia?  *



La Ucrania Oriental es prorrusa, precisamente por eso estamos como estamos, porque ucrania esta partida por la mitad y en vez de mantenerse neutral, los ucranianos occidentales con apoyo anglo quisieron arrastrar a los ucranianos orientales a occidente contra su voluntad, que era seguir anclados a Rusia.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (1 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> La Ucrania Oriental es prorrusa, precisamente por eso estamos como estamos, porque ucrania esta partida por la mitad y en vez de mantenerse neutral, los ucranianos occidentales con apoyo anglo quisieron arrastrar a los ucranianos orientales a occidente contra su voluntad, que era seguir anclados a Rusia.



al ignore, por troll, mentiroso y payaso


----------



## DCLXVI (1 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El PAPA SATANICO, es el instrumento globalista para destruir la iglesia.






En lo del satanismo ni se molestan en ocultarlo, he aquí la siniestra arquitectura interior de la sala de audiencias Pablo VI, en donde se ve perfectamente a la "serpiente antigua" con cara de muy pocos amigos.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (1 Dic 2022)

*PANCHITO PUTIMONGER lorena @Afroditaa1984 BLOQUEADO POR TWITTER*
_*HAGAMOSLO CON TODA LA ESCORIA PUTINIANA*_

*








baneada


Image baneada in Cozumel Reefs's images album




ibb.co




*


----------



## HDR (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## ciruiostar (1 Dic 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> En mi opinión Rusia no va a asimilar al oeste de Ucrania después de esta guerra por muchos muchos años, y creo que cualquiera puede entender por qué. En España sin ir más lejos seguimos con rencores por lo que vivimos hace casi ya 100 años. Probablemente a lo máximo que aspire Rusia ahora mismo sea a partir Ucrania, anexionarse la parte que le es afín, y el resto del país que esté tranquilito bajo acuerdo con los que le dan cuerda; porque sin estos la guerra habría acabado hace mucho. Igual consigue un reordenamiento de cómo funcionan las cosas a nivel internacional, igual consigue llevarse por delante al dólar como divisa de reserva y de pagos de materias primas, pero el oeste de Ucrania no lo va a asimilar y lo tienen asumido. Era posible cuando antes del golpe del maidan se estaba intentando atraer al país a la unión económica euroasiática; es decir, a base de dinero y diplomacia puedes lograrlo, pero desde 2014 esa vía esta agotada.



Cuando los rusos finalmente crucen el dnieper y caiga Kiev habrá una estampida en masa de los propolacos y los anglosodomitas a Europa, con lo cual el oeste de Ucrania quedará bastante limpio y lo que no se someta se desterrara a la tundra siberiana como en los buenos tiempos.

En el caso de España el asunto vasco y catalán se resolvía expulsando a los irreductibles a Francia donde los parisinos los doblegarian y los pondrian a cantar marsellesa a la perfección.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (1 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


>



Cómo funciona la termita esa para señalizar enemigos?


----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> La Ucrania Oriental es prorrusa, precisamente por eso estamos como estamos, porque ucrania esta partida por la mitad y en vez de mantenerse neutral, los ucranianos occidentales con apoyo anglo quisieron arrastrar a los ucranianos orientales a occidente contra su voluntad, que era seguir anclados a Rusia.



Lo que han querido hacer desde la "revolución naranja" es imponer el modelo de la Ucrania Occidental al resto del país, convertir a Ucrania en una Galitzia-Volinia. Y cuando digo "han querido", me refiero cómo no a los sospechosos habituales.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (1 Dic 2022)

Gnidlog dijo:


> esto explica porque no llegaron a kiev



Que interesante lo q pones....  

Basico para entender esta guerra.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Dic 2022)

La UE encantada


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (1 Dic 2022)

Un avión "nuestro" de reparto del Blackfriday por el este. Chisinau_ Moldavia a Rzeszow_Polonia...raro raro: Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## Impresionante (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (1 Dic 2022)

Medvedev comentó sobre la situación con la eliminación de la publicación sobre pérdidas en el ejército ucraniano dicha por von der Leyen:

_“Obviamente, la tía fue golpeada en la cabeza por Washington. No hay UE, hay estado número 51"_


----------



## Impresionante (1 Dic 2022)

Un puto chiste de petardo, heridas? Otro montaje cutre

_El embajador de Ucrania apunta a Rusia tras recibir un paquete explosivo: "Sabemos los métodos terroristas del país agresor".

La investigación del suceso que provocó *heridas* en la mano a un empleado de la legación diplomática ha sido asumida por la Audiencia Nacional_


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

*...Parece que algunos analistas occidentales, que antes despreciaban las tácticas rusas, 
empiezan a darse cuenta por fin de que Rusia se toma en serio su intención de desmilitarizar 
Ucrania mediante tácticas metódicas y machaconas. Llegará un momento en el que Ucrania
se quede sin hombres y no pueda disponer de una fuerza efectiva de combate.
Parece que ese día se acerca.*
Larry Jonhson*.*


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno, a estas alturas ya podemos decir que los mobilizados rusos han tenido un impacto nulo en la guerra. Y se empiezan a oir rumores de que putin les prepara a los rusos otra mobilización de regalo para después de navidad.


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

*...Lo que nos queda es esperar y ver, pero lo que muchos testigos presenciales describen
que se está desarrollando en Bakhmut (Artemovsk) es una matanza a escala industrial
del ejercito y "voluntarios" de la OTAN hasta el punto de que nadie se dedica a recuperar
cientos de cuerpos. Podemos apostar nuestro trasero a que esos muertos son definidos 
estadísticamente por el régimen de Kiev como desaparecidos. Pues está en cerco operativo
y caerá en algún momento no muy lejano. Has oído que Shoigu ha anunciado la finalización
del entrenamiento de más de 300.000 soldados, ¿verdad? Me pregunto por qué .*

Martyanov


----------



## Simo Hayha (1 Dic 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Cuando los rusos finalmente crucen el dnieper y caiga Kiev



Si me diesen un leuro por cada vez que he leido a un tonto decir que los rusos van a cruzar el Dnieper ahora sería multitrillonario. Lo que le espera a rusia en el futuro próximo es un golpe de estado, como para cruzar Dnipers están...


----------



## crocodile (1 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un puto chiste de petardo, heridas? Otro montaje cutre
> 
> _El embajador de Ucrania apunta a Rusia tras recibir un paquete explosivo: "Sabemos los métodos terroristas del país agresor".
> 
> La investigación del suceso que provocó *heridas* en la mano a un empleado de la legación diplomática ha sido asumida por la Audiencia Nacional_



Creo que vieron al embajador ruso echando la carta, que cutres estos ukronazis de M.


----------



## Mitrofán (1 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



todavía cantan los grillos en ucrania en esta época del año?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Cómo funciona la termita esa para señalizar enemigos?



*Proyectiles de magnesio: qué son y en qué se diferencian de las bombas de fósforo*

..................
Este último ( se refiere al Magnesio) le permite golpear la mano de obra del enemigo, ubicada tanto en áreas abiertas como en refugios, así como equipos militares y valores materiales. El principal factor dañino de las armas incendiarias, como puede suponer, es la energía térmica y, a veces, los productos de combustión altamente tóxicos.
Los proyectiles de termita contienen una mezcla de termita como incendiario de combate. Como regla general, está hecho a base de aluminio o magnesio con óxidos metálicos, más a menudo hierro. Por ejemplo, las carcasas 9M22S para Grad MLRS están hechas a base de magnesio.

Cuando la mezcla de termita se enciende, libera una cantidad increíble de calor. La temperatura de combustión alcanza los 2300-2700 °C. Como resultado, la masa de termita (escoria) se quema a través de metales, pizarra y otros materiales, sin mencionar la ropa o el cuerpo humano. Por lo tanto, puede dañar fácilmente el equipo militar y golpear a la mano de obra que se encuentra en el área afectada. Por supuesto, el uso de magnesio o cualquier otra capa de termita provoca un incendio, un factor dañino secundario.


No funcionará extinguir la mezcla de termitas de esta manera, ya que contiene óxido de hierro. Es decir, el oxígeno está contenido en la composición de la mezcla. En consecuencia, es inútil intentar llenarlo con tierra o llenarlo con agua.


En la mayoría de los casos, las mezclas de termita se usan en proyectiles y minas incendiarias de artillería, así como en bombas de pequeño calibre. Además, hay granadas incendiarias de mano y damas. Como regla general, el proceso de ignición de la mezcla en proyectiles y minas ocurre mientras aún está en el aire a una altitud de aproximadamente 200 metros como resultado de la operación de un proyectil "knock-out".






Los proyectiles de magnesio 9M22S están destinados al Grad MLRS
*¿Qué son las bombas de fósforo?*
Como se mencionó anteriormente, el término “bombas de fósforo” se refiere a las armas incendiarias que utilizan fósforo blanco. El fósforo blanco es un tipo de sustancias autoinflamables. Se enciende por sí mismo al reaccionar con el oxígeno. Su temperatura de combustión es más baja que la de la mezcla de termitas, es solo de 900-1200 ° C. En cargas con una mezcla de fósforo blanco y otras sustancias combustibles, la temperatura de combustión es aún más baja: 800-900 ° C.

La quema de fósforo va acompañada de la liberación de una gran cantidad de humo blanco espeso y extremadamente tóxico. A menudo, el proceso de combustión en sí ni siquiera es visible, por lo que parece que la sustancia simplemente está humeando. Cabe señalar que el fósforo blanco en sí mismo es muy tóxico: la dosis letal para los humanos es de solo 0,05-0,15 gramos.


Los productos de combustión tóxicos del fósforo blanco son otro factor dañino. La muerte puede ocurrir no solo por quemaduras graves, sino también por edema pulmonar. El uso de tales armas está prohibido por la IV Convención de La Haya de 1907, así como por la Convención de Ginebra de 1980. Por lo tanto, durante muchos años ha estado en la misma lista con otras armas prohibidas.






El fósforo emite un humo blanco espeso cuando se quema.
Las armas de fósforo se utilizaron activamente en la Primera y Segunda Guerra Mundial. Estos fueron proyectiles de artillería, bombas aéreas, granadas de mano e incluso cohetes. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, las granadas de fósforo también se utilizaron activamente para disparar desde un lanzagranadas.


Debe decirse que el fósforo se usó en proyectiles no solo como la principal sustancia combustible, sino también como una sustancia adicional, por ejemplo, como un encendedor o un amplificador incendiario. Por ejemplo, durante la guerra de Vietnam, Estados Unidos utilizó bombas incendiarias de napalm que contenían hasta un 30 % de fósforo blanco.


En la Unión Soviética, a principios de 1943, entraron en servicio las bombas de termita-fósforo TR 3-843A. Es cierto que no contenían fósforo blanco, sino amarillo, es decir, sin refinar. En general, el fósforo blanco se obtiene en el laboratorio. El amarillo tiene una mezcla de fósforo rojo, menos tóxico que el blanco.






Estados Unidos utilizó activamente bombas de fósforo en Vietnam
Durante la explosión, las minas soviéticas crearon 36 centros de disparo con una temperatura de combustión de más de 2000 grados centígrados. Es obvio que el fósforo se utilizó como amplificador y la mezcla de termitas liberó la energía térmica. El tiempo de combustión de los hogares era de 15 segundos, sin embargo, después de la combustión, se formaban escorias que podían fundirse a través de chapas de hierro no gruesas.

Con el tiempo, el uso de bombas de fósforo en conflictos militares desapareció por completo. Sin embargo, los periodistas hasta el día de hoy a menudo se refieren a cualquier arma incendiaria como fósforo.

*¿Por qué los ejércitos no usan bombas de fósforo?*

Todos los países civilizados hace tiempo que abandonaron el uso de armas de fósforo. Y el punto aquí no es solo que pertenece a la categoría de prohibido. El fósforo tiene una serie de desventajas. Como descubrimos, la temperatura de combustión de esta sustancia es mucho más baja que la mezcla térmica. Además, el fósforo es fácil de extinguir.



La munición de fósforo es muy exigente en cuanto a las condiciones de almacenamiento debido a la autoignición del fósforo. Además, hay una serie de otros problemas asociados con la producción de tales armas. Por lo tanto, el uso de bombas de fósforo desde todos los puntos de vista es injustificado.

Por ejemplo, para destruir vehículos blindados pesados enemigos, destruir fortificaciones e incluso búnkeres, es mucho más efectivo. armas termobáricas. Además, no está prohibido por la Convención de Ginebra.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> todavía cantan los grillos en ucrania en esta época del año?




ja,ja, ja son grillos siberianos tardíos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

Próxima fecha importante 5 de Febrero.

*Europa importa activamente combustible diesel ruso*

Europa sigue siendo el mayor comprador de combustible diesel ruso. Así lo demuestran los datos de Vortex publicados por Bloomberg. Casi la mitad de las importaciones marítimas de combustible diésel a la UE y el Reino Unido en noviembre procedieron de la Federación Rusa.




Según Vortexa, la UE y el Reino Unido importaron una media de 1,34 millones de bpd de combustible diésel entre el 1 y el 24 de noviembre, de los cuales el 45 %, o 600.000 bpd, procedían de Rusia. La todavía alta dependencia del diesel ruso podría convertirse en un gran problema para Europa en solo dos meses, cuando el embargo de la UE sobre las importaciones de productos petrolíferos rusos por mar entre en vigor el 5 de febrero. OilPrice escribe sobre esto.

Desde la imposición del embargo, Europa tendrá que reponer más de 500.000 barriles por día de la caída del suministro de diésel, según la Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE). Estos son volúmenes enormes, por el momento es imposible resolver el problema. Lo más probable es que poco cambie en el futuro, ya que el tiempo es de solo dos meses y las refinerías chinas y de la OPEP están ocupadas con sus propios problemas.

Los expertos ya han descrito de manera colorida lo que le espera a Europa después de febrero. Con la entrada en vigor del embargo de la UE sobre las importaciones de diésel ruso, la "competencia por el suministro de diésel no ruso" será feroz, ya que los países europeos tendrán que interceptar cargamentos de EE. UU., Oriente Medio e India de los compradores tradicionales de materias primas, según Bloomberg. dijo.

De momento, Europa se prepara para la “hora X”, aumentando radicalmente la importación de gasóleo ruso, aunque esto permitirá cubrir el déficit en los próximos meses, pero no solucionará el problema del embargo.


----------



## Praktica (1 Dic 2022)

*La OTAN a punto de empezar a producir munición "soviética" para las FAU en su territorio*



https://topwar.ru/206002-nato-sobiraetsja-nachat-proizvodstvo-sovetskih-boepripasov-dlja-vsu-na-svoej-territorii.html


Hoy, 08:50
tr dee

*Los países de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte esperan comenzar a producir munición de calibre soviético en sus territorios en un futuro próximo, que será suministrada para las necesidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.* El Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ya había anunciado esta idea.

El jefe del Departamento de Estado estadounidense, Anthony Blinken, prometió entonces invertir en la producción de este tipo de munición. Así lo informó la cadena de televisión CNN. Según el jefe de la diplomacia estadounidense, se están estudiando estas las opciones para proporcionar armas a Ucrania.

*La alianza tiene esa capacidad de producción.* En particular, durante la existencia de la Organización del Tratado de Varsovia, se construyeron fábricas de armas en varios países de Europa del Este, diseñadas para producir munición del calibre "soviético". Se encontraban, entre otros, en *Bulgaria* y en el territorio de la actual *Eslovaquia* (entonces Checoslovaquia). De hecho, estas empresas serán ahora el principal objetivo de la dirección de la OTAN.

Anteriormente, la OTAN consideró la variante de la sustitución gradual de las piezas de artillería soviéticas en Ucrania por las occidentales. Pero Occidente también ha calculado mal en este caso: *Ucrania necesita una gran cantidad de armas y municiones, y los países occidentales ya no tienen esas existencias y no pueden transferirlas a Kiev. 

Por lo tanto, es necesario volver a la producción de este tipo de munición, que podría utilizarse para las armas soviéticas y rusas. Como vemos, incluso en el ámbito militar, la "descomunización" proclamada por el régimen de Kiev resulta ser un completo fracaso:* ¿con qué lucharían ahora las FAU si no contaran con enormes reservas de armas soviéticas, incluso en los países vecinos de Europa del Este, así como con la infraestructura militar y armamentística creada bajo la URSS?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

comentario de forista de ese foro:
El calibre está se puede restablecer, la capacidad para producir proyectiles de 122 mm y 152 mm. ¿Pero qué pasa con la pólvora? Para un arma "soviética" también se necesita munición con pólvora "soviética" o similar. De lo contrario, las especificaciones del cañón y el desgaste del tubo de la pieza no cumplirán la norma. Hasta ahora, los estadounidenses están dispuestos a hacer cualquier cosa, incluso a obligar a los "aliados" a desplazarse con tal de que las armas y las municiones se suministren a Ucrania de forma regular. La guerra declarada al último ucraniano debe continuar a toda costa y a cualquier precio.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

edicion para comentar:
o se van a acaban los regalitos de artillería otan 155. o no hay stocks ni capacidda de producir munición
no debe salir myy a cuenta refabricar 122 y 152 en fabricas que no los producen desde hace años


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (1 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *La OTAN a punto de empezar a producir munición "soviética" para las FAU en su territorio*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un brindis al sol...
Ahora es cuando van a descubrir que en Bulgaria, Rumanía, etc, no van a encontrar a quienes pongan en funcionamiento esas fábricas (muchas 30 años abandonadas), y que no hay profesionales para ello; la mayoría están en Italia, España, Francia, Alemania, etc, instalando calefacciones, AA, construcción, etc, y no van a regresar a esos países a cambio de 400€/mes.

A DACIA le sucede eso en Rumanía, y es una de las razones por las que la factoría de Ford en Rumanía es un desastre.

En la práctica muchos de esos países (Bulgaria, o los bálticos) de facto son países socialmente fallidos con cifras de 50% de población entre 20 y 50 años migrados al extranjero, especialmente los que tienen formación técnica básica o media y no son lumpen alcoholizado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Aemet siempre hace lo mismo es algo recurrente y lo he observado hace 15 años por lo menos. Mes frío para la estación "normal o ligeramente frío". Mes cálido para la estación.... "extremadamente cálido".
> Ciencia y datos.... Llevan muchos años preparando el terreno.



_Yo recuerdo algún 8 de diciembre con nevadas monumentales en las carreteras complicando el retorno después del puente._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Un brindis al sol...
> Ahora es cuando van a descubrir que en Bulgaria, Rumanía, etc, no van a encontrar a quienes pongan en funcionamiento esas fábricas (muchas 30 años abandonadas), y que no hay profesionales para ello; la mayoría están en Italia, España, Francia, Alemania, etc, instalando calefacciones, AA, construcción, etc, y no van a regresar a esos países a cambio de 400€/mes.
> 
> A DACIA le sucede eso en Rumanía, y es una de las razones por las que la factoría de Ford en Rumanía es un desastre.
> ...



En países como Rumanía, Bulgaria o los Bálticos, la población está en las cifras que tenían en los años 50-60 del siglo pasado. Pero con una diferencia notable, el porcentaje de jóvenes es más pequeño que en aquella época; el que puede, se larga para currar de lo que sea en Occidente, así de simple. Las ventajas de estar en la OTAN y en la UE...


----------



## Karma bueno (1 Dic 2022)

La agenda 2030 avanza:


*Rusia advierte de un posible inicio de la Tercera Guerra Mundial tras el pacto entre Ucrania y Bélgica*





Un gesto de Bélgica con Ucrania ha soliviantado a Rusia de tal manera que habla sin rodeos de que puede derivar en una Tercera Guerra Mundial. La iniciativa tan mal recibida por el Kremlin es el pacto firmado el pasado sábado por el primer ministro belga, Alexander de Croo, y el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, en el que el país centroeuropeo plasma su apoyo a que Ucrania sea un Estado miembro de pleno derecho tanto en la Unión Europea como en la OTAN.
Fue el pasado octubre cuando el vicesecretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Alexander Venediktov, calificó de “naturaleza suicida” la hipotética integración de Kiev en la Alianza Atlántica, un preludio de “la Tercera Guerra Mundial”, atendiendo a la aplicación del artículo 5 de la Organización Atlántica, por el que cualquier ataque contra un país de la OTAN “será considerado como un ataque contra todos sus miembros”.
Precisamente la no integración de Ucrania en la Alianza Atlántica es una de las prioridades del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, antes incluso de que estallara el conflicto Moscú-Kiev, para que no interfiera en la influencia del Kremlin en esa zona geoestratégica.










Rusia advierte de un posible inicio de la Tercera Guerra Mundial tras el pacto entre Ucrania y Bélgica







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *La OTAN a punto de empezar a producir munición "soviética" para las FAU en su territorio*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IM PRO VI SA CION

Todos han reconocido que el ejército Ucraniano estab siendo preparado desde hace años para estar listo frente a una situación como esta... AÑOS...

¿Lo estaba?; pues no, no lo estaba por lo que se ve... AHORA, 10 meses después de que Rusia les esté dando por todos lados AHORA pues se IMPROVISA el reabastecimiento de las fuerzas de combate con ARMAS SOVIETICAS...

Qué significa esto... que vamos jugando según MARCAN la pauta los rusos, que ellos llevan el TEMPO y nosotros vamos como pollos sin cabeza tras de un posible, probable o lo que sea que SE IMAGINEN gentes como este indigente... 

Nuestro gran problema no es PUTIN es nuestra clase dirigente, unos AUTENTICOS IMBECILES que para curar una cojera han decidido cortarse la cabeza y así nos luce el pelo...

Cuanto se va a tardar en hacer RODAR CABEZAS, qué precisamos para ser conscientes de que no se puede ganar una guerra con este tipo de imbecilidades, con este tipo de constantes improvisaciones, sin siquiera saber hacia donde se va, cómo se va, qué se pretende...

Les hemos enviado armas OTAN y... y... ya no llegan, por tanto el resultado es volver a fabricar armas soviéticas... en qué cantidades???, porque cuidado esto es importante y hasta cuando y dónde; con qué materias primas y de dónde y hasta cuando... ahora es probable que en Bulgaria y Eslovaquia se reabran fábricas para producir este tipo de armas... tremendo todo...

Hoy se advierte de que con las limitaciones a la importación de petroleo tenemos un problema con el gasoil que le compramos, vamos a tener que rebuscar en el mercado más de 500k barriles y cuidado que por ahí y dada la caída de demanda de China ya se anticipa que es probable que la OPEP+ haga más recortes, 2k he leído por algún lado, una bestialidad... Rusia está golpeando el sistema eléctrico y esto está empezando a poner a la población muy enfadada y al límite sino lo estaba ya, con lo cual les enviamos generadores, que funcionan mayormente con ese GASOIL que desaparece y que además podemos vernos obligados a rebuscar desesperadamente...

Todas estas noticias te hacen preguntarte una y otra vez:

- ¿Son nuestros dirigentes espías enemigos puestos por el propio Putin para llevarnos a la derrota?

Es que de lo contrario no hay explicación posible... bueno, sí la hay, RECORDEMOS como se vino abajo la URSS, aquél POLITBURO de burócratas adocenados y avejentados que eran imposibles de sustituir y eran incapaces hacer más que DEFENDER su propio statu-quo, que es al final de lo que va todo esto...

TREMENDO TODO...

Cuídense porque nos dirigen inutiles e imbéciles y por tanto sólo se puede esperar lo que de ello resulte...


----------



## Honkler (1 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> La agenda 2030 avanza:
> 
> 
> *Rusia advierte de un posible inicio de la Tercera Guerra Mundial tras el pacto entre Ucrania y Bélgica*
> ...



Bélgica es un país en vías de desaparición como tal, así que ya firma cualquier cosa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Rusia advierte de un posible inicio de la Tercera Guerra Mundial tras el pacto entre Ucrania y Bélgica*
> Un gesto de Bélgica con Ucrania ha soliviantado a Rusia de tal manera que habla sin rodeos de que puede derivar en una Tercera Guerra Mundial. La iniciativa tan mal recibida por el Kremlin es el pacto firmado el pasado sábado por el primer ministro belga, Alexander de Croo, y el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, en el que el país centroeuropeo plasma su apoyo a que Ucrania sea un Estado miembro de pleno derecho tanto en la Unión Europea como en la OTAN.



Belgica.....

Donde esta la sede de la NATO y de la UE ???
Donde se esconde Puigdemont ?
Donde se escondian los etarras el los años 70 y 80 ?
De donde eran los terroristas de Bataclan ?
Que cojones pinta Belgica en Europa?
Cuando nacio la no-nacion de Belgica como estado ?
Donde se desarrollo la Batalla de Waterloo ?
Quien gano en la batalla de Waterloo?
Que tiene que ver los Rostchild con Waterloo y todas las demas guerras libradas en suelo europeo ?

si se sabe respoder a todas estas preguntas se sabe quien financia el terrorismo internacional, promueve los separatismo, porque no hay mas que guerras en Europa continuamente y se entiende perfectamente que es el "globalismo" que nos azota




vil. dijo:


> IM PRO VI SA CION
> Todos han reconocido que el ejército Ucraniano estab siendo preparado desde hace años para estar listo frente a una situación como esta... AÑOS...
> ¿Lo estaba?; pues no, no lo estaba por lo que se ve... AHORA, 10 meses después de que Rusia les esté dando por todos lados AHORA pues se IMPROVISA el reabastecimiento de las fuerzas de combate con ARMAS SOVIETICAS...



Tonterias, las fabricas de produccion de armas sovieticas en Checoslovaquia, Bulgaria o Croacia trabajan a pleno rendimiento desde hace mucho tiempo

el mayor comprador de armas sovieticas es el Pentagono, o de donde te crees que han sacado todas esas armas el ISIS, talibanes y demas grupos terroristas??
tu te crees que por mucho que tuviera almacenado el ejercito sirio lo que capturaron los del ISIS da para 11 años de guerra ???

todo es una patraña, los yankees dosifican las entregas para que la guerra no vaya ni demasiado despacio ni demasiado deprisa el objetivo es quebrar la economia europea y para eso no hace falta una guerra de meses sino de años


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## NoRTH (1 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Bélgica es un país en vías de desaparición como tal, así que ya firma cualquier cosa.



Bélgica es la capital islámica de Europa 

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

Una alerta de ataque aéreo suena en la mañana del jueves 1 de diciembre en las regiones de Kirovograd, Dnepropetrovsk y Mykolaiv de Ucrania. Esto se desprende de los datos del mapa de alerta aérea en línea del Ministerio de Figuras del país.

https://iz.ru/1430327/roman-kretcul-andrei-fedorov/ni-vzletet-ni-poekhat-kak-pogoda-tormozit-tempy-boev-na-ukraine
Además, la alarma se extendió a partes de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye controladas por Kyiv.

Los medios ucranianos no dan ningún detalle.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Dic 2022)

Más imagenes del ensayo para una futura guerra en el frente oriental….curiosamente los aviones rusos y chinos aterrizaron en los otros países,,,,intercambio de posiciones…








МО РФ показало кадры сопровождения иностранными истребителями российских Ту-95МС


Российские ракетоносцы и китайские стратегические бомбардировщики провели совместное воздушное патрулирование в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## kerevienteya (1 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Da vergüenza ajena. Con esas chorradas les lavan el Coco, o como va eso? Es un ritual de cortejo gay?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

Recordemos que la empresas no invierten a corto.....


La empresa estadounidense Raytheon Technologies recibió un contrato por valor de 1.200 millones de dólares para la compra de sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS para Ucrania.

*Fuente* : Pentágono

*Detalles* : El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. ha firmado un contrato de 1200 millones de dólares con Raytheon Technologies Co (RTX.N) para suministrar seis sistemas avanzados de misiles antiaéreos NASAMS a Ucrania.

La agencia dijo que el trabajo se realizará en Tewksbury, Massachusetts, con una *fecha estimada de finalización del 28 de noviembre de 2025.*


----------



## Lladó2022 (1 Dic 2022)

Llega una tercera carta con explosivo a la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz.









Llega un tercer sobre con un explosivo a la base área de Torrejón


Un sobre similar a los que este miércoles fueron enviados a la Embajada de Ucrania y a la empresa de fabricación de armamento zaragozana Instalaza ha llegado esta madrugada a la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid).Así lo han indicado a Efe fuentes de la investigación, que han señalado que...




www.elperiodico.com





Un sobre similar a los que este miércoles fueron enviados a la Embajada de Ucrania y a la empresa de fabricación de armamento zaragozana Instalaza ha llegado esta madrugada a la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Da vergüenza ajena. Con esas chorradas les lavan el Coco, o como va eso? Es un ritual de cortejo gay?



Danzas de guerra Maorí, que para el rugby están bien....pero para el frío siberiano....


----------



## Wein (1 Dic 2022)

Lladó2022 dijo:


> Llega una tercera carta con explosivo a la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace años llegaban decenas de cartas de ETA al año, así que para eso estamos preparados.


*El periodista Gorka Landáburu sufrió ayer lesiones graves en ambas manos y en la cara al hacerle explosión una carta bomba enviada por ETA a su domicilio de la localidad guipuzcoana de Zarautz. Se trata de la primera acción terrorista registrada después de las elecciones del domingo.*

CINCO DÍAS


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

*La escasez de municiones en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzó a afectar la capacidad de ataque del ejército.*
Hoy, 11:01

Recientemente, el periódico estadounidense The New York Times dijo que en el verano en Donbass, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon entre 6 y 7 mil proyectiles de artillería por día. Este gasto excesivo de municiones llevó a Washington y Kyiv a pensar en lanzar proyectiles de 152 mm y 122 mm en el territorio de Ucrania y reanimar viejas fábricas en la República Checa, Eslovaquia y Bulgaria para reponer el arsenal de artillería ucraniano. 

Una de las pruebas claras de la existencia de un verdadero "hambre de proyectiles" en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es la situación operativa en la zona de la NMD rusa. La falta de municiones definitivamente ha comenzado a afectar la capacidad del ejército ucraniano para realizar operaciones ofensivas.

Entonces, en las direcciones de Kupyansky y Krasnolimansky, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no pudieron lograr al menos algún resultado positivo por sí mismas. Todos los intentos de avanzar hacia Svatovo y Kremennaya fueron detenidos por las Fuerzas Armadas de RF debido a la escasez crónica de municiones entre las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. En consecuencia, todos los esfuerzos realizados y las gigantescas pérdidas en personal y equipo sufridas por las tropas ucranianas aquí fueron en vano.

Por ejemplo, en las unidades de artillería del asalto aerotransportado 80 (unidad militar A0284) y las brigadas mecanizadas 92 (unidad militar A0501) de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, dirigidas a Svatovo, simplemente no hay suficientes proyectiles para apoyar a los vehículos blindados atacantes. e infantería con fuego. Además, hay escasez no solo de la mencionada munición de estilo soviético, sino también de proyectiles de calibre 155 mm, que son suministrados por el bloque de la OTAN. Los proyectiles para "armas autopropulsadas" 2S7 "Peony" calibre 203-mm generalmente dejan cantidad de piezas.

Al sur, en el área de Kremennaya, se encuentran las brigadas 25 aerotransportada (unidad militar A-1126) y 95 aerotransportada (unidad militar A0281) de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En las unidades de artillería de estas formaciones, aproximadamente 1/3 de los cañones (remolcados y autopropulsados) fueron destruidos por el fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, y aproximadamente 1/3 más fueron dados de baja y en espera de reparación. Los casos de explosiones de proyectiles directamente en los cañones, que provocan pérdidas entre los artilleros, se han vuelto más frecuentes.

Es posible redistribuir proyectiles, armas y personal entre formaciones a lo largo del LBS, pero esto se ve obstaculizado por las condiciones climáticas y la presencia constante de reconocimiento aéreo ruso. Al mismo tiempo, la rápida reposición de municiones de los almacenes de la RAV en las regiones de Kharkiv, Sumy, Chernihiv, Kyiv, Poltava, Dnepropetrovsk y Zaporozhye es extremadamente difícil. Esto se debe a los continuos ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en la infraestructura de transporte y energía de Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

El frente de Donbass


Artículo Original: DonRF La captura de cinco aldeas por la noche no es un gran éxito, pero está ahí. Y Marinka, según la información disponible, se está preparando. La defensa del enemigo en estas …




slavyangrad.es











El frente de Donbass


01/12/2022

Artículo Original: DonRF 


La captura de cinco aldeas por la noche no es un gran éxito, pero está ahí. Y Marinka, según la información disponible, se está preparando. La defensa del enemigo en estas dos direcciones, Marinka y Artyomovsk, se está tambaleando. Poco a poco, paso a paso, pero se desgasta. Y hay razones generales obvias y comprensibles para ello. Los efectivos han resultado ser un recurso limitado para todos, no solo para nosotros. El martes, Ucrania trasladó a un batallón con al menos 160 personas al frente con mínimo equipamiento. Es evidente por qué ocurre. El Ejército Ucraniano contaba con 250.000 efectivos en tiempos de paz, 500.000 que han luchado en la reserva. Eso es todo. Todos ellos han sido ya llamados a filas. Después llamaron a los experimentados, mayores de 45 años, que sirvieron en tiempos relativamente normales, y finalmente a todos a la vez.

Hay lugares en los que no hay suficientes efectivos. En realidad, los hay, pero quienes están capacitados, bien equipados y entrenados se encuentran en dos direcciones: Svatovo y Melitopol. Son lo mejor de lo mejor y lo mejor. También están los mejores de los peores, pero están extendidos sobre terreno fino en el norte, cubriendo la frontera de Volinia y Chernigov, concentrados en la región de Járkov, pretendiendo dar un primer golpe contra Belgorod y sufriendo fuertes bajas en el frente de la RPD. No hay nadie para compensar eso. Más concretamente, se dan casos como lo que se escribe desde Podolia, que un hombre de 54 años fue atrapado y enviado al frente en vez de a casa. A sus familiares les ha entrado el pánico, no sobrevivirá para contarlo. De esta forma se suman efectivos, pero aún hay que entrenarlos. Pero ya está, el ya se fue.

El resultado es lo que se puede observar: el enemigo tiene dos puños. Ahí hay soldados experimentados y equipamiento normal. Fuera de esos dos puntos, todo es más triste, se defienden, pero el frente sufre y se tambalea. Es lo que ocurre en Bajmut, que llevará a que Bajmut vuelva a ser Artyomovsk de nuevo. Aquí, Kiev tiene dos opciones: un _gesto de buena voluntad según los planes previamente establecidos_ o transferir refuerzos dignos. Podrían proceder de Kiev o de los grupos de choque. A juzgar por la información que llega desde el terreno, la histeria está aumentando, se publican historias sobre la masiva superioridad de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa y sobre la falta de importancia de Bajmut para Ucrania. Pero eso son los medios y allí se siente con más dolor el factor _victoria _o _traición_, por lo que no es descartable que se transfieran más refuerzos. Solo para que no haya _traición_.

En pocas palabras, se puede decir que, en esta ocasión, han sido dirigidos a un callejón sin salida: la lógica militar requeriría abandonar Bajmut, Soledar, Marinka y la ruta Avdeevka-Krasnogorovak, pero la sociedad está atrapada en las exigencias de victoria, de mantener las ruinas y no dejarlas escapar. A cualquier precio. Veremos qué eligen. Preferiría que apartaran sus puños, pero eso es solo mi opinión, la prensa y la moral de la población requieren mantener esas ciudades.

Un par de palabras sobre las bajas. Hablamos alegremente sobre muertos y heridos, pero la principal causa de las muertes en otoño e invierno es diferente: las enfermedades. Para alguien mayor de 35 años, un par de semanas en una trincheras húmeda y maloliente y sin munición de calidad lleva a la nefritis, ciática, neumonía y otras estupendas enfermedades. La mala comida durante meses causa enfermedades digestivas. El resultado suele ser quedar incapacitado. Cuanto más baja es la temperatura, más alto es el porcentaje.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


>



Cada vez que veo fotos de ese fulane me viene a la mente window licker.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 30 de noviembre de 2022*

Las zonas fronterizas rusas:

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas golpearon el pueblo de Tetkino, en la región de Kursk, dañando los edificios residenciales. No hubo víctimas ni bajas.

▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas bombardearon instalaciones civiles en el pueblo de Krasnoye, en la región de Belgorod, sin que hubiera civiles heridos.

▪ En la región de Bryansk, un dron ucraniano lanzó una munición sobre un almacén de productos petrolíferos en el distrito de Surazh, provocando un gran incendio en el lugar de llegada.

Por la tarde, el enemigo atacó las afueras del pueblo de Suzemka y dañó las líneas eléctricas. Hubo problemas temporales con el suministro eléctrico en el asentamiento.

Dirección de Starobel:

▪ En la zona de Kupyan, las formaciones ucranianas llevaron a cabo un ataque contra las posiciones rusas cerca de Kuzemovka, que terminó en fracaso.

▪ En el sector de Liman, las unidades de las AFU realizaron otro intento de ofensiva en dirección a Krasnopopovka. El intenso fuego de artillería hizo retroceder al enemigo a sus posiciones iniciales.

▪ Los duelos de artillería tienen lugar a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto: las AFU golpean grupos de personal y vehículos blindados enemigos en Druzhelyubivka, Krakhmalne y Berestovoye.

Soldar la dirección:

▪ En el sector de Lisichansk, las unidades rusas siguen limpiando la parte occidental de la aldea de Belogorovka y luchan por la aldea de Spornoye.

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut, el mando ucraniano se prepara para una ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas y retira las reservas en un intento de evitar un colapso del frente. El redespliegue de fuerzas adicionales se ve obstaculizado por los daños en la calzada.

▪ Al sur de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), los destacamentos de asalto de la PMC de Wagner y las unidades de la NM del DNR están despejando las zonas adyacentes a Kurdyumivka.

▪ Los equipos de morteros ucranianos de la 54ª brigada y los helicópteros de la aviación del ejército realizan fuego de barrera sobre las zonas de ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Andreevka, Opytne, Zaitsevo y la carretera Soledar-Bakhmut.

Donetsk dirección:

▪ Las unidades de fusileros motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan los encarnizados combates con el enemigo en el centro de Marinka. Ataques de la artillería rusa contra las concentraciones de las AFU en la parte occidental de la ciudad.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas han bombardeado edificios residenciales e instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Horlivka, Kashtanove, Mineralnykh, Yasynuvata y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración utilizando cohetes y artillería de cañón.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ El mando de las AFU sigue redistribuyendo personal y vehículos blindados hacia la línea de contacto, preparándose para una ofensiva en todo el frente.

▪ Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacan las concentraciones enemigas en Kamyshevakha, Primorske, Belogorie y Orekhove. 





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)

@Afroditaa1984

Además, hay muchos aviones de carga grandes en la pista. Y camiones que se utilizan para transportar misiles de crucero X-55 o X-101.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

☢ ¿Qué piensan los extranjeros de las conversaciones START?

El otro día se supo que la reunión de la Comisión Consultiva sobre el Tratado de Reducción de Armas Estratégicas que debía celebrarse en El Cairo entre el 29 de noviembre y el 6 de diciembre fue aplazada indefinidamente a petición de la parte rusa.

▪ Los medios de comunicación occidentales especularon inmediatamente con que Rusia estaba haciendo descarrilar el único tratado de disuasión nuclear que queda y provocando una nueva escalada.

▪ Según el canal Donbass Devushka, muchos medios de comunicación han pasado por alto que, tras las armas hipersónicas rusas, el principal objetivo de la Casa Blanca en las negociaciones del START es acceder a las instalaciones militares rusas y reanudar las inspecciones.

▪ Mientras tanto, las preguntas de Rusia sobre la exclusión ilegal de categorías y familias de armas que entran en los criterios del START no se tienen en cuenta.

Esto es lo que escriben los compañeros de @sitreports sobre las partidas específicas que fueron excluidas por decisión de EEUU sin ninguna base legal ni coordinación con Rusia:

➖ 56 lanzadores de SLBM Trident 2. Los EE.UU. afirman haberlos hecho "incapaces de ser lanzados". Rusia no ha tenido la oportunidad de comprobarlo directamente;

➖ 41 bombarderos pesados B-52H. EE.UU. afirma que fueron "convertidos a una versión no nuclear" utilizando procedimientos no acordados con Rusia;

➖ 4 silos para misiles balísticos intercontinentales. Estados Unidos afirma que se trata de "instalaciones de entrenamiento" y se refiere a ellas como "silos de entrenamiento", un término que no está previsto en el tratado START.

▪ Teniendo en cuenta que este tipo de consultas cara a cara siempre van precedidas de correspondencia, la parte rusa ha llegado a la conclusión de que Washington no está dispuesto a discutir nada más que sus intereses.

▪ El vietnamita Quan Tin señala que el aplazamiento de la reunión no supone una violación del acuerdo. Rusia está mostrando una postura dura, pero sigue mostrando cierta apertura, siempre que se preste la debida atención a los problemas por parte de Rusia.

▪ El experto militar estadounidense Brian Berletic recuerda que Estados Unidos ha violado repetidamente varios acuerdos relativos a las armas estratégicas o a la industria nuclear, por ejemplo con la URSS o con Irán. Por tanto, es difícil esperar que Washington haga concesiones en busca de un compromiso también esta vez.

▪ Los colegas alemanes del canal Ubersicht Ukraine añaden que Estados Unidos no sólo ha violado las disposiciones del START, sino que parece estar llevando a cabo un programa de modernización nuclear.

En concreto, según el canal español Vakulinchuk, los estadounidenses ya han acelerado el despliegue de bombas nucleares tácticas B61-12 en sus bases de Europa .

▪ Las colegas italianas Rosella Fidanza Розелла Фиданца y @italiazforzaverita señalan que los europeos deberían estar más preocupados por las bases estadounidenses con armas nucleares y misiles de medio y corto alcance. Su presencia sólo contribuye a las tensiones entre Rusia y Estados Unidos y convierte a los países europeos en rehenes de la confrontación.

▪ La periodista estadounidense Fiorella Isabel Фиорелла Изабель cree que Rusia ya está haciendo concesiones al apoyar el proceso de negociación al mismo tiempo que Estados Unidos da otro tramo de ayuda a Ucrania.

▪ Por último, la cadena francesa Actualite opinó que es poco probable que se produzcan avances en las negociaciones clave antes de que se complete el SMO.

Lo que está en juego es la nueva configuración de la seguridad europea y mundial que surgirá del conflicto. Esto significa que pronto se renegociarán muchos tratados, incluido el Tratado START, por el que Estados Unidos ya ha perdido el interés.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 30 de noviembre al 1 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Bachevsk, Budky y Krasnopolye en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Dvurechnaya, Glubokoe, Kozachya Lopan y Chugunovka.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas apuntaron a las acumulaciones de personal y vehículos blindados de las formaciones ucranianas en Krakhmilne, Berestove y Stelmakhivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Bakhmut, Viyemka, Yakovlevka y Soledar.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon instalaciones civiles en Svatove con artillería de cohetes.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones enemigas en Krasnogorovka, Marinka y Pervomaisky.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales en Donetsk y dispararon cohetes de lanzacohetes HIMARS contra infraestructuras civiles en Ilovaysk, dañando un gasoducto.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones de fuerzas enemigas en Ugledar, Bohoyavlenka y Bolshaya Novoselka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhia, las fuerzas rusas golpearon las concentraciones de las AFU en Malye Shcherbaki, Orekhove y Novoandreyevka.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron puntos de tiro de formaciones ucranianas en Marhantse y Chervonohryhorivka, mientras que las líneas eléctricas y un gasoducto también resultaron dañados.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Kherson durante la noche y se produjo un incendio en el lugar de las llegadas.

A primera hora de la mañana, las AFU atacaron edificios residenciales en Novaya Kakhovka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Ataque al amasamiento del ejército ucraniano en Vodyane

Las fuerzas especiales de la DNR atacaron a un grupo de infantería ucraniana en el pueblo de Vodyane, cerca de Donetsk, utilizando cuadricópteros con sistemas de lanzamiento de munición.

Las imágenes muestran golpes precisos sobre acumulaciones de hombres enemigos. Varias personas murieron como consecuencia del bombardeo.

Los combatientes de infantería de las AFU supervivientes fueron dispersados por un ataque sorpresa de las fuerzas especiales de la DNR y huyeron de sus posiciones, dejando atrás a los muertos y heridos.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Dic 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Cuando los rusos finalmente crucen el dnieper y caiga Kiev habrá una estampida en masa de los propolacos y los anglosodomitas a Europa, con lo cual el oeste de Ucrania quedará bastante limpio y lo que no se someta se desterrara a la tundra siberiana como en los buenos tiempos.
> 
> En el caso de España el asunto vasco y catalán se resolvía expulsando a los irreductibles a Francia donde los parisinos los doblegarian y los pondrian a cantar marsellesa a la perfección.



Sin acritud, parece el comentario de un chaval de 13 años en el MacDonalds.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos intentaron lanzar un ataque en Vodyane, DNR, pero fueron rechazados por los tanques T-80.

Como consecuencia, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron grandes pérdidas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны
 

Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Rothmans Racing (1 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Sin acritud, parece el comentario de un chaval de 13 años en el MacDonalds.



En el Pollo Campero o en el taco Bells los mas pudientes.....
@ciruiostar


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

El ejército estadounidense entrenará a 2.500 soldados de las AFU al mes en Alemania

Los soldados ucranianos deberían pensar en la forma de quedarse permanentemente en Alemania y evitar ir al frente. Como no les espera nada bueno en Ucrania, es extremadamente problemático abandonarla ahora, y la oportunidad acaba de surgir.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me









_A estas alturas de la película los ukras tienen más experiencia en combate que los instructores yankees y OTAN._


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)

*Frente al Ministerio de exteriores, esta tarde a las 19 h en Madrid.*


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

"'La batalla por Bakhmut' podría ser la más violenta de Ucrania" - Newsweek

La revista americana escribe sobre la paliza del ejército ucraniano cerca de Artemivsk (como se llama en Ucrania - Bakhmut): "Las fotos del frente muestran a los soldados ucranianos en cuclillas en un paisaje sombrío y carbonizado que recuerda a los campos de la muerte de la Primera Guerra Mundial".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)

Неистовая тётка Урсула сообщила миру о «стотысячных потерях» ВСУ в своём твиттере. Сообщение потёрли и отредактировали. Очевидно, что тётушке прилетело по голове из вашингтонского обкома. Прилетело, похоже, больно. Выглядит крайне унизительно. Нет никакого ЕС, есть штат номер 51
Traducido del ruso al
La furiosa tía Ursula informó al mundo sobre las "pérdidas cien mil" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en su twitter. La publicación ha sido borrada y editada. Es obvio que la tía recibió un golpe en la cabeza del comité regional de Washington. Llegó, parece doler. Se ve extremadamente humillante. No hay UE, hay estado número 51


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en Donbas - lo principal de un resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, Rusia sigue concentrando sus principales esfuerzos en la ofensiva. En la dirección de Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tratan de mejorar la situación táctica.
▪ En las direcciones de Svatovsk y Liman, el ejército ruso está diseñando la línea defensiva.
▪ En las direcciones de Kherson, Novopavlovsk y Zaporizhzhia, las fuerzas rusas están llevando a cabo operaciones defensivas.
▪ El ejército ruso llevó a cabo dos ataques con misiles contra instalaciones de infraestructura en Kamyshevakha, región de Zaporizhzhia, 41 ataques aéreos y realizó 28 disparos de MLRS contra posiciones de las AFU.
▪ La amenaza de ataques con misiles rusos contra el sistema energético y las infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania se mantiene.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)

Pelea por el té.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Lavrov dijo que la misión de observación de la OSCE había participado en la corrección del fuego en Donetsk y Luhansk.

De hecho, ya en 2014, era evidente que el personal de la OSCE interactuaba directamente con los servicios de seguridad ucranianos y de la OTAN y que filtraba regularmente información sobre los acontecimientos en la DNR y la LNR a los servicios de seguridad enemigos, actuando como una extensión de una agencia encubierta. Esto no ha sido un secreto desde 2014. Pero como parte del curso de Minsk, estas actividades de la OSCE continuaron hasta 2022 inclusive, hasta que los "observadores" de la OSCE abandonaron el territorio de la DNR y la LNR. Algunos de los cómplices, de entre los que no consiguieron salir, fueron incluso procesados, pero el daño principal ya estaba hecho de una forma u otra.
Sólo tenemos que entender claramente que bajo la apariencia de estructuras formalmente internacionales como la OPAQ, el OIEA, la OSCE y otras, nuestro enemigo está tratando de operar en nuestro territorio, lo que influye directa o indirectamente en las decisiones y acciones de estas organizaciones. Forman parte del orden mundial saliente y deben cambiar o morir junto con él.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> ...
> 
> todo es una patraña, los yankees dosifican las entregas para que la guerra no vaya ni demasiado despacio ni demasiado deprisa el objetivo es quebrar la economia europea y para eso no hace falta una guerra de meses sino de años



Como el suicidio es un sinsentido pues cualquier teoría se puede vender... y no nos engañemos demasiado, esto que está haciendo Europa es un suicidio y lo de EE.UU. va por el camino, CUIDADO, por eso tu teoría cojea ampliamente, pero como no hay una explicación medianamente sensata, pues...

El problema de EE.UU. es defender su DOLAR, es tal la acumulación de deuda que sin ese DOLAR no le sirve ABSOLUTAMENTE nada para salvarse... y ese DOLAR pivota en el comercio, donde tanto Europa como EE.UU. son dos patas fundamentales como consumidores, máxime si tenemos en cuenta que EE.UU. es POTENCIA NAVAL y las rutas marítimas son su principal pivote....

Si sale de la ecuación Europa en cuanto a comercio intenso y queda arruinada, ese comercio se hará por rutas terrestres mayormente y en circuitos cortos, donde no sería necesario grandes medios y donde el DOLAR tendría muy poco que IMPONER...

Las rutas que se volverían fastuosas serían las del Mar de China y sobre todo la FAMOSA RUTA DE LA SEDA, donde el Tio Sam lo tiene IMPOSIBLE, dado que tanto China como no menos Rusia y lo que han dado en denominar ASEAN ( es la OCS, no la ASEAN) va hacia una OTANIZACION de facto y dado el peso bestial, tanto en comercio, como no menos en población y por tanto consumidores se llevarán el peso casi absoluto de dicho rubro, con lo cual EE.UU. quedaría pillado en ese escenario y se vería obligado a o bien una guerra suicida sin grandes posibilidades o una desestabilización de la zona en lo completo y que no le afecte... y todo ello dando por echo que pudiese NO ARRUINARSE al estilo 73, pero con la diferencia de que ahora no tiene un pivote sobre el que salvar su dolar...

Tu idea es como hacer malabares en un alambre que no tiene red debajo, está flojo y probablemente mal atado y para colmo no soportará el peso de la persona... es un sinsentido...

Pero como te digo, el suicidio es también un sinsentido y es lo que estamos viviendo...

Ahora bien cómo COHONES llegó el Tio Sam a la quiebra en el 73, ¿es que no lo vieron venir?...

Y la URSS, ¿no lo vieron llegar tampoco?...

Obviamos muy a menudo el CAOS y lo que ello supone... damos por sentado que SE PUEDE CONTROLAR, es más una necesidad individual, que grupal, en tu caso NECESITAS CREER, quieres y DESEAS creer que esto sucede BAJO EL CONTROL de algo o alguien y por tanto se puede gestionar y direccionar el cambio... es más TU DESEO que la realidad...

Hay demasiadas fuerzas interaccionando y es más el CAOS quien dirige que una fuerza organizada y el resultado es un sistema sin control que busca en esencia un punto de equilibrio y ESE ES EL PROBLEMA; ahora mismo ese punto de equilibrio se lleva por delante en esencia demasiados TOTEMS y esos sostienen múltiples y diversos "statu-quo" individuales, que al FINAL es siempre lo que queda...

Lo decía la canción de la cría andaluza:

- Antes muerta que sencilla...

El caos y el statu-quo como forma de apuntalarlo...

Y sí, lo siento es así... en el Tio Sam en el 73, en la URSS en el 91... y sí, por supuesto muchos SIEMPRE se salvan, por supuesto, LA CUESTION es siempre COMO se salvan y a CAMBIO DE QUÉ... que eso nunca se cuenta, pero es lo que es y es lo que IMPORTA...

Puedes morir de cáncer????.... pues sí, tienes control sobre ello?, pues no... es así y así con todo...


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Es imposible restaurar toda la infraestructura energética dañada en Ucrania durante este invierno. (c) Jefe de la Comisión de la Rada Suprema sobre Vivienda y Servicios Públicos

Un resultado bastante claro de la campaña de huelgas del 10-12 de octubre al 23 de noviembre. Esto también se refiere a la cuestión de los complejos efectos acumulativos, que para algunos no eran obvios en octubre, pero se hicieron muy claros en noviembre.
Lo principal es la exhaustividad y la metodología. Y los resultados surgirán.
Por supuesto, no debemos detenernos a mitad de camino.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kerevienteya (1 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La UE encantada



Lo que les gusta a los follaanglos decir que "semos demokratikos". Esta dictadura títere de los anglos no aguanta el menor análisis, para pasar por democracia.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Imagen por satélite de la base aérea de Engels. La imagen fue tomada por el satélite Maxar.
De hecho, los vuelos de los aviones de esta base aérea provocan periódicamente estallidos de ataques aéreos en Ucrania, aunque no se realicen ataques. Y cuando haya que pagar el próximo tramo de "reparaciones a Ucrania", los aviones de la imagen participarán sin duda en él. De ahí la atención de la inteligencia de la OTAN.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Charidemo (1 Dic 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> todavía cantan los grillos en ucrania en esta época del año?



A mi tampoco me cuadra. Y menos en un sitio fonde se supone que lleva meses con pepinazos.


----------



## MagicPep (1 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pelea por el té.



hay que decir q por lo menos los britanicos lo tienen claro... primero lo economico y de jugar en el gran tablero de la guerra ya se han olvidado, saben que ahora no estan para dar dinero sino para ser perceptores de fondos de ¿el FMI?


----------



## Mabuse (1 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pelea por el té.



Resiliencia, resiliencia. Sólo por eso se merecen una nuke en Downing Street. Toda la puta calle, por aguantar esos vecinos.


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Como el suicidio es un sinsentido ... en denominar ASEAN va hacia una OTANIZACION de facto...



Perdón no quería decir la ASEAN, sino la OCS... ando un poco liado con las siglas, estoy leyendo sobre temas de estos y... en fin, MEA CULPA...


----------



## Como El Agua (1 Dic 2022)

Aprovechando estos momentos de impás bélico. Ahí os pongo información el equipo de combate Ratnik ( guerrero) del ejército ruso .
Además de algunos gatches, a destacar 2 particularidades:

Tejidos que reducen el rastro térmico.
Placas balísticas nivel 6 que aguantan el impacto de proyectiles de un fusil de asalto, incluso del de francotirador 7,62x54R, muy parecido al 7,62x51 OTAN o 308w.









Ratnik (program) - Wikipedia







es.abcdef.wiki


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *La OTAN a punto de empezar a producir munición "soviética" para las FAU en su territorio*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El primer problema que veo es que para fabricar obuses es que necesitas tubos de acero solidos del tamaño adecuado al calibre del obus a realizar.
Estas barras se cortan y mecanizan, antes a través de tornos, actualmente de maquinas herramientas. Si fuera por tornos necesitas como minimo 3 tornos;


Mandrinado o taladrado para crear el hueco interior.
Desbastado grueso para dar forma al obús
Desbastado fino para eliminar rugosidades y suavizar la forma del obús
Lijado del obús.
Taladro de rosca de espoleta. Se puede usar un torno o una taladradora con broca de hacer roscas (necesario 3 brocas para crear una rosca perfecta)

Aparte hay la creación de la espoleta que necesita más operaciones.
Como mínimo otros 4 tornos más taladradoras o mandrinadoras y lijadoras.

Pero la clave esta en que el acero o la aleación suministradas ha de estar en tubos macizos del diámetro correcto y eso es cuestión de que si las acerías pueden suminístralo o necesitarán cambios para poder suminístralo.

Luego viene la parte de la vaina más fácil pero que también necesita mecanizado, corte y lijado de la vaina, prensa de estampación y otra para insertar el disco del fondo, disco que debe ser mecanizado para roscar el fulminante, crear el fulminante sino se puede reutilizar otro de diferente calibre.

Eso da para 50 o 100 obuses diarios, si se quiere más a repetir equipos.

Las maquinas herramientas no facilitan mucho las cosas, incluso pueden tardar más que los equipos de torno.

Dejo aparte el embalaje, las saquetas de pólvora adecuadas para la propulsión y los explosivos de la cámara del obús que también tiene tela.

Conseguir materiales, gente cualificada y herramientas unos 4 meses como mínimo y no es alta tecnología pero y repito falta los tubos macizos para crear los obuses y los tubos huecos de la vainas con el calibre adecuado y eso no se cuanto puede tardar en estar listo.


----------



## Xan Solo (1 Dic 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Aprovechando estos momentos de impás bélico. Ahí os pongo información el equipo de combate Ratnik ( guerrero) del ejército ruso .
> Además de algunos gatches, a destacar 2 particularidades:
> 
> Tejidos que reducen el rastro térmico.
> ...



El problema no es la tecnología. Se ha publicado el caso de una unidad de movilizados procedentes de Murmansk -lo leí en estas páginas-´donde no se les había dado equipo de combate. Se les asignó a los territorios ocupados, pero nadie los quería, porque sin equipo no eran más que un problema.

Si, los rusos tienen buenos equipos, pero hay problemas de producción y -sobre todo- de LOGÍSTICA. ^Qué hacer si tus protecciones son cojonudas, pero las envían al extremo oriente, en vez de a Ucrania? ¿De qué cojones te sirven allí?

Fusilar a unos cuantos -de vez en cuando - viene bien. Los chinos lo siguen haciendo, y funciona.


----------



## risto mejido (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército estadounidense entrenará a 2.500 soldados de las AFU al mes en Alemania
> 
> Los soldados ucranianos deberían pensar en la forma de quedarse permanentemente en Alemania y evitar ir al frente. Como no les espera nada bueno en Ucrania, es extremadamente problemático abandonarla ahora, y la oportunidad acaba de surgir.
> 
> ...



dentro de poco van a ser mas numerosos los linces ibericos que los soldados ucranianos vivos, a 500 diarios muertos en manos de el ejercito ruso, no creo que encuentren muchos soldados ucranios que vayan al frente.

es una locura esta exterminacion animada desde uk eu , los ucranianos deberian tener dos dedos de frente y pensar que estan siendo utilizados para morir por otros paises anglos


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Como jode a los yankies ver esta unión
[
QUOTE="Harman, post: 43737956, member: 58987"]
El ejército estadounidense entrenará a 2.500 soldados de las AFU al mes en Alemania

Los soldados ucranianos deberían pensar en la forma de quedarse permanentemente en Alemania y evitar ir al frente. Como no les espera nada bueno en Ucrania, es extremadamente problemático abandonarla ahora, y la oportunidad acaba de surgir.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





Ver archivo adjunto 1278125



_A estas alturas de la película los ukras tienen más experiencia en combate que los instructores yankees y OTAN._
[/QUOTE]
Todavia siguen habiendo ukronazis nativos? XD madre mia.....


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)

Parece que el sobre explosivo de la base torrejonera tenía como destino el centro de control de satelites de la otan.

Torrejón-Madrid-sat Ucrania


----------



## Como El Agua (1 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> El problema no es la tecnología. Se ha publicado el caso de una unidad de movilizados procedentes de Murmansk -lo leí en estas páginas-´donde no se les había dado equipo de combate. Se les asignó a los territorios ocupados, pero nadie los quería, porque sin equipo no eran más que un problema.
> 
> Si, los rusos tienen buenos equipos, pero hay problemas de producción y -sobre todo- de LOGÍSTICA. ^Qué hacer si tus protecciones son cojonudas, pero las envían al extremo oriente, en vez de a Ucrania? ¿De qué cojones te sirven allí?
> 
> Fusilar a unos cuantos -de vez en cuando - viene bien. Los chinos lo siguen haciendo, y funciona.



Los problema de producción y la logística se van afinando poco a poco en todas las guerras, supongo mejorarán.
Con el problema de corrupción pasa igual, cuando la necesidad aprieta se va limpiando un poco, al menos a niveles que no entorpezca el funcionamiento del sistema.
Pero con todo ello, comparad el coste del armamento equivalente en occidente y en Rusia, es de 2 a 4 veces superior. Aparte del tema salarial, evidencia que occidente se queda por el camino mucho más dinero que en Rusia, llamadlo beneficios empresariales, mordidas, corrupción o como se desee, el resultado es un sobrecoste de funcionamiento del ejército.


----------



## Xan Solo (1 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Como jode a los yankies ver esta unión
> [
> QUOTE="Harman, post: 43737956, member: 58987"]
> El ejército estadounidense entrenará a 2.500 soldados de las AFU al mes en Alemania
> ...



Todavia siguen habiendo ukronazis nativos? XD madre mia.....
[/QUOTE]

Supongo que no les dejarán abandonar la base de entrenamiento y los tendrán controlados, si no es posible que de cada 2599, 500 se "pierdan" por ahí. ¿Qué harían las autoridades alemanas en ese caso? ¿Los perseguirían? Buff... se ponen en una situación humanitaria muy jodida.


----------



## Xan Solo (1 Dic 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Los problema de producción y la logística se van afinando poco a poco en todas las guerras, supongo mejorarán.
> Con el problema de corrupción pasa igual, cuando la necesidad aprieta se va limpiando un poco, al menos a niveles que no entorpezca el funcionamiento del sistema.
> Pero con todo ello compara el coste del armamento equivalente en occidente y en Rusia, es de 2 a 4 veces superior. Aparte del tema salarial evidencia que occidente se queda por el camino mucho más dinero que en Rusia, llamadlo beneficios empresariales, mordidas, corrupción o como se desea, el resultado es un sobrecoste de funcionamiento del ejército.



Corrupción, como tal, probablemente haya más en Rusia. Lo que tenemos en occidente es corrupción SISTÉMICA. O sea, el propio sistema genera que el 50 por ciento del gasto de una obra civil se vaya en chorradas. Cuando metemos el secreto -en lo militar- el sobrecosto se dispara varios órdenes de magnitud, hasta el extremo de pagar por una mesa de madera para un barco de la Armada un pastizal indecoroso. Pero precisamente el precio es lo que -para algunos- lo hace "decoroso". 

En en terreno puramente de la producción, España siempre ha sido una potencia en el comisionismo.... Hasta tenemos un emérito que era experto en eso.... Pero si miramos a nuestros admirados Estados Unidos, veremos que las comisiones son comunes. Eso es corrupción institucionalizada. La rusa es más chapucerilla. A fin de cuentas, están aprendiendo las maravillas del capitalismo descontrolado.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (1 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El primer problema que veo es que para fabricar obuses es que necesitas tubos de acero solidos del tamaño adecuado al calibre del obus a realizar.
> Estas barras se cortan y mecanizan, antes a través de tornos, actualmente de maquinas herramientas. Si fuera por tornos necesitas como minimo 3 tornos;
> 
> 
> ...








An Introduction To Collecting Artillery Shells And Shell Casings - International Ammunition Association


Premier cartridge collecting site covering all types and forms of ammunition and their history, manufacture, markings and variations



cartridgecollectors.org


----------



## manodura79 (1 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El primer problema que veo es que para fabricar obuses es que necesitas tubos de acero solidos del tamaño adecuado al calibre del obus a realizar.
> Estas barras se cortan y mecanizan, antes a través de tornos, actualmente de maquinas herramientas. Si fuera por tornos necesitas como minimo 3 tornos;
> 
> 
> ...



No le des más vueltas. Como dijo un forero más arriba "es un brindis al sol". A menos que se declare la económia de guerra Europa en estos momentos es incapaz de aumentar la producción de armamento. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Brutal!!! me parto:

Menudo requetezascas " Podemos hablar de la pobreza económica en New york??..." " Chalecos amarillos en Francia...."


Quien de vosotros vive en Irán??¡¡¡ a ver que salga


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército estadounidense entrenará a 2.500 soldados de las AFU al mes en Alemania
> 
> Los soldados ucranianos deberían pensar en la forma de quedarse permanentemente en Alemania y evitar ir al frente. Como no les espera nada bueno en Ucrania, es extremadamente problemático abandonarla ahora, y la oportunidad acaba de surgir.
> 
> ...




Eso seguro. Imagino se refiere a nuevos reclutas....en un mes? les da tiempo a aprender a atarse las botas de agua.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> dentro de poco van a ser mas numerosos los linces ibericos que los soldados ucranianos vivos, a 500 diarios muertos en manos de el ejercito ruso, no creo que encuentren muchos soldados ucranios que vayan al frente.
> 
> es una locura esta exterminacion animada desde uk eu , los ucranianos deberian tener dos dedos de frente y pensar que estan siendo utilizados para morir por otros paises anglos



Anda mira, está reconociendo (si se le compra el "argumento"), que Rusia está haciendo un genocidio en Ucrania entonces...
Bien, bien, empezamos a ver las cosas


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (1 Dic 2022)

Espero que investiguen si realmente llevan algo (curioso el titular que pone que tiene explosivos...cuando en la noticia pone paquete sospechoso, no que contenga explosivos) y quien lo envia, no que culpen a los Rusos por ser Rusos y sin una sola prueba. Que se investigue quien los envia y que se tomen medidas contra quien lo haya ordenado, sea el que sea.....incluso si quien lo ha ordenado pertenece al país de los buenos, que puede poner coches bomba o lanzar un misil a un país Otan y culpar a otro país sin consecuencias. Salen a reconocer desde Europa y la Otan que es difícil mantener este nivel de envio de armamento para Ucrania y de repente pasan estas cosas, peculiar cuanto menos.

Edito, el de Zaragoza pone que era sospechoso y han hecho una explosión controlada, no pone si ha sido al abrirlo desde la distancia o si han puesto explosivo para hacerlo detonar por si acaso, por lo que puede que fuese un paquete sin nada.

*Detectaso un tercer paquete con explosivos en la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz* Interceptado un tercer paquete explosivo similar en España en menos de 24 horas relacionado con la guerra de Ucrania. Durante esta madrugada, los sistemas de seguridad de la base militar de Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid) han detectado un paquete sospechoso que iba dirigido al Centro de Satélites de la Unión Europea (Satcen), que desde la invasión rusa facilita a Ucrania información estratégica del conflicto.Ayer una primera misiva fue  dirigida al embajador de España en Ucrania y una segunda a una empresa armamentística de Zaragoza, que fabrica los lanzagranadas que España envió al ejercito ucraniano al inicio de la guerra.El tercer paquete, que fue interceptado entre las 3.00 y las 4.00 horas de la pasada madrugada fue analizado por rayos X. Tras este análisis se determinó, según confirman fuentes de Defensa, que en su interior podría contener algún tipo de mecanismo explosivo.






El sobre bomba que llegó a la Embajada de Ucrania en Madrid.


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>




“Por aquí, la verdad, es que pocas novedades; es lo que tiene el aislamiento”, inicia con un punto ácido. “La mayor parte del tiempo, estoy bien de ánimo, aunque también hay momentos más bajos. Son ya unos cuantos meses de aislamiento total y pesan”, nos cuenta Pablo.



“Empieza a hacer frío”, continúa Pablo. Y se nos congela el corazón al leer lo que nos cuenta desde la cárcel polaca.



“Supongo que este invierno no tendremos demasiada calefacción. No tienen casi ni parar las escuelas, imagínate las cárceles… He pedido, incluso la embajada española ha pedido, ropa interior térmica. Me han denegado. A cambio, el director ha autorizado darme una manta extra”.



Además del frío, Pablo sufre la falta de aire en su celda, algo que ya denunció ante Estrasburgo. “En mi zona las ventanas no se abren, y no hay manera de ventilar; calor en verano y acumulación de vaho (humedad) en invierno”.



La mala alimentación también le está pasando factura. Sabíamos que había perdido más de 20 kilos y ahora nos ha dicho que debe utilizar suplementos alimenticios para suplir las carencias. “Me faltan proteínas; las que consumo las compro con el dinero que me ponen de fuera”.



Pero no le permiten adquirir otros suplementos. “Me faltan muchas vitaminas, así que ahora lucho por poder comprarlas, así como antioxidantes”.


“De todos modos, sigo intentando sacar lo positivo de todo esto (...) En los peores momentos, siempre llegan cartas y la cosa se ilumina ”. Hasta la visita del pasado día 22, solo podía comunicarse con los suyos a través de carta.



Este primer contacto directo con su familia ha supuesto un gran avance respecto al inmovilismo que domina su caso, pero es absolutamente insuficiente en lo que se refiere al respeto de sus derechos más fundamentales.




Mañana jueves 1 de diciembre, se celebrará una concentración de apoyo a Pablo González delante del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, en la Plaza de la Provincia. A partir del de las 19h, mostraremos nuestro apoyo gritando bien fuerte #FreePablo


----------



## Seronoser (1 Dic 2022)

Cacharros made in USA, de 105 millones de dolares, que colapsan solos y sin volar 
La Otan está preparadísima para confrontar Rusia, sin duda


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cacharros made in USA, de 105 millones de dolares, que colapsan solos y sin volar
> La Otan está preparadísima para confrontar Rusia, sin duda



Menudo fanboy sin capacidad crítica estás hecho.


----------



## bigmaller (1 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No se si eres o no viejo pero tengo claro que estas un poco gaga. Para nada tengo intención de quitarte nada simplemente pienso que los años de adolescencia que han perdido una generación de españoles sin poder salir, quedar, hacer fiestas, reunirse ...etc por los confinamientos no sirvieron para nada salvo para alargar un par de años la vida a viejos que de todas maneras murieron pronto. El COVID se quedará hagan lo que hagan y se cobrará las vidas que tenga que llevarse igualmente. Si los viejos quieren vivir más que se aislen ellos solitos.



Hay una cosa que se llama respeto. los viejos han peleado el triple que nuestra generacion. 

Los Confinamientos fueron un cachondeo, y ha habido una manipulacion tremenda. Pero los miedos y las sensaciones personales son sagrados. El miedo es libre. El que te confinó no tiene 75 años.


Te lo dice un no vacunado y un no confinado. 

Si tuviesemos la mitad de cohones que la generación de mi padre, que estudió, trabajó mientras estudiaba para dejar el sueldo integro a su madre, peleo contra los grises, crió a tres hijos... Otro gallo cantaría. 


Mas cojones y menos balones fuera. Los viejos se lo ganaron ellos. Si viese a chavales quemando contenedores por el confinamiento o por la falta de oportunidades me sentiría orgulloso, aunque no estuviera de acuerdo con ellos. Luchar por lo que uno cree sienpre está bien. 


Quejarte mientras sigues pidiendo la entrada del piso a los viejos.... . . Eso no. Los viejos de hoy acababan la adolescencia a los 14. Y. se ponian a currar.


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Ciudad letona decorada con 'esvásticas navideñas' para Nochevieja*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podría ser perfectamente comité nazi-soviético de diciembre de 1939.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (1 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Un puto asesino a sueldo.
> *"No sé ni cómo sigo vivo"*, sentencia.
> Solo le falta decir que tampoco sabe cómo llegó a 404.



Mi padre conoció a un veterano de la División Azul y le dijo exactamente esas palabras.

"No sé ni cómo sigo vivo"


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo fanboy sin capacidad crítica estás hecho.



Tampoco es eso, pero es que en publicidad negativa este aparato en particular se lleva la palma... la ha cagado y PUBLICAMENTE inmensidad de veces y eso ha provocado que sea risible, aún cuando se podría alegar que es bastante buen avión para lo que se le pide...

Si fuese un Ferrari último modelo y a sabiendas de lo que se habla de él TU TE LO COMPRARÍAS???...

Yo sinceramente me esperaría a otro modelo o bien a uno ya existente... y no entro en si es bueno o malo, que por lo que vale DEBERIA ser la rehostia, y eso sí, sólo para MILLONARIOS y para paseos muy específicos es aparato de los cohones... para pobres y desesperados mejor ni pensarlo...


----------



## Yomateix (1 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho, lo de atentados no se lo cree nadie, por mucho que nos lo intenten colar. Material comprado en tiendas de petardos.....no es serio. Y enviados a sitios donde tienen escaners, que curiosamente han usado todos menos el que fué a la embajada de Ucrania y que recibió el propio jefe de seguridad que decidió que si era una bomba mejor abrirlo el mismo con sus manos en lugar de pasarlo por el escaner o llamar a la policia como han hecho con los otros dos. Todo tiene un tufillo tan raro, que entras a las noticias que hablan de este tema y el 90% de las opiniones son del mismo tipo.


*Explosivos caseros*
Los artefactos encontrados en los paquetes que han llegado al Ministerio de Defensa, la Embajada ucraniana en Madrid, la Base Aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz, la empresa zaragozana de armas y a la Moncloa *están hechos con material que se compra en tiendas de petardos*.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

Colorineros blancos al ritmo de ¡La Internacional!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo dicho, lo de atentados no se lo cree nadie, por mucho que nos lo intenten colar. Material comprado en tiendas de petardos.....no es serio. Y enviados a sitios donde tienen escaners, que curiosamente han usado todos menos el que fué a la embajada de Ucrania y que recibió el propio jefe de seguridad que decidió que si era una bomba mejor abrirlo el mismo con sus manos en lugar de pasarlo por el escaner o llamar a la policia como han hecho con los otros dos. Todo tiene un tufillo tan raro, que entras a las noticias que hablan de este tema y el 90% de las opiniones son del mismo tipo.
> 
> 
> *Explosivos caseros*
> Los artefactos encontrados en los paquetes que han llegado al Ministerio de Defensa, la Embajada ucraniana en Madrid, la Base Aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz, la empresa zaragozana de armas y a la Moncloa *están hechos con material que se compra en tiendas de petardos*.



Falsa bandera de asakopako y sus acólitos     Que el CNI se pase por burbuja


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

En Ucrania, comenzaron a robar generadores eléctricos que alimentan edificios residenciales desenergizados.


----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Hay una cosa que se llama respeto. los viejos han peleado el triple que nuestra generacion.
> 
> Los Confinamientos fueron un cachondeo, y ha habido una manipulacion tremenda. Pero los miedos y las sensaciones personales son sagrados. El miedo es libre. El que te confinó no tiene 75 años.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Controlan a la gente a través del miedo. De tal manera que durante el confinamiento no hizo falta tapiar ni un solo portal, la mayoría obedeció sin rechistar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (1 Dic 2022)

Todo muy curioso. El embajador de Ucrania inventandose algo de lo que culpar a Rusia, como te vas a fiar.....Según ellos ataques terroristas Rusos, según quien lleva el mantenimiento de la web del Vaticano no solo no han sido los Rusos, es que no ha sido ni un ataque, solo son tareas de mantenimiento rutinarias. Cuando ya intentas incluso utilizar la religión para inventarte ataques que no han existido....y es el embajador de Ucrania, no un cualquiera.

*Ucrania denuncia que “terroristas rusos” atacaron las páginas web del Vaticano*
El embajador de Ucrania ante la Santa Sede, Andrii Yurash, ha denunciado que “terroristas rusos” son los responsables de la caída que sufrieron este miércoles las páginas web del Vaticano. “*Los terroristas rusos están dañando los sitios web del Estado del Vaticano*: ¡muchas páginas web de varias estructuras de la Curia romana se han vuelto inaccesibles!”, ha señalado Yurash en su cuenta oficial de Twitter.

En el mensaje enviado el miércoles por la noche, el diplomático ucranio ha asegurado de esta forma que la falta de acceso a las páginas web del Vaticano -que duró varias horas- fue provocada por un ataque informático maniobrado por Rusia. “Los piratas informáticos rusos vuelven a mostrar la verdadera cara de la política rusa”, ha añadido tras asegurar que se trataba de una “respuesta a las últimas declaraciones” del Papa.

*El Vaticano, de momento, no ha valorado esta posibilidad*. El director de la oficina de prensa del Vaticano, Matteo Bruni, ha confirmado “algunas ralentizaciones” que en un principio ha atribuido a “*una actividad de mantenimiento en curso en la red*”. En estos momentos, la página web vatican.va sigue sin estar operativa.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Podría ser perfectamente comité nazi-soviético de diciembre de 1939.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk




Hitler en el funeral de Pilshusky en la Catedral de Santa Eduvigis de Berlín en mayo de 1935 , unica foto de Hitler en una iglesia










magufone dijo:


> *De hecho siempre se ocultan convenientemente por la historiagrafia los movimientos polacos *los años previos a la invasion alemana: solo cuando en el 39 le vieron las orejas al lobo y vieron que los alemanes iban en serio y tenian medios viraron el discurso y se convirtieron en un pais _pacifico y conciliador._



la "historia" escrita por pdeudo-historiadores ingleses, gentuza que se dedica a falsificar la historia para esconder los crimenes anglosionistas

ocultan que en Polonia, como en Finlandia, Rumania Hungria etc habia regimenes fascistas afines a Hitler con la misma pretension de invador la URSS para exterminar su poblacion y saquearla
Regimenes fascistas como el español, promovidos por los anglosionistas para provocar otra gran guerra en Europa contra la URSS, de la que ellos serian los mas beneficiados dado que entrarian mas tarde a hacer limpieza y quedarse con todo

Ocultan el pacto Polaco-Nazi de "no agresion" como los otros 15 pactos que firmaron los nazis, pero solo oiras hablar del Molotov-Ribentrop que fue una escenificacion para ganar tiempo y alejar la frontera hacie el oeste mas de 200 kilometros

De hecho Polonia saco tajada del acuerdo de Munich para la particion de Checoslovaquia ocupando una region


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

Cuando sacas un trapo sucio del vecino y tienes lleno el cesto de ropa:


----------



## Marx lo dijo (1 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> En Ucrania, comenzaron a robar generadores eléctricos que alimentan edificios residenciales desenergizados.



Y el diésel de dónde lo piensan sacar???


----------



## Yomateix (1 Dic 2022)

Que haces correctamente tu trabajo (porque para eso es una central nuclear y estas jugando con la vida de mucha gente) pues te acusan de traidor.....Al este ingeniero jefe adjunto más le vale largarse cuanto antes de Ucrania, porque ya hemos visto lo que suele ser con los que son acusados aunque no se muestre ninguna prueba al respecto.

*Ucrania despide a un ingeniero de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, acusado de colaboracionista*
Ucrania despidió el jueves *al ingeniero jefe adjunto* de su central nuclear de Zaporiyia, ocupada por Rusia, *acusándolo de colaborar con las fuerzas de Moscú y de traición*, dijo la empresa estatal de energía nuclear Energoatom.
La declaración se publicó un día después de que Rusia dijera que* había ascendido al ingeniero, Yuriy Chernichuk, a director *de la vasta planta nuclear en el sureste de Ucrania, informa Reuters.


----------



## Bartleby (1 Dic 2022)

*Alemania y Noruega piden a la OTAN que proteja los gasoductos submarinos*










Alemania y Noruega piden a la OTAN que proteja los gasoductos submarinos


El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, y el primer ministro noruego, Jonas Gahr Store, han pedido este...




www.europapress.es


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Y el diésel de dónde lo piensan sacar???



Lo tomaran prestado de Polonia a cambio de territorio.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Alemania y Noruega piden a la OTAN que proteja los gasoductos submarinos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...como hasta ahora...


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

La falsa bandera de las cartas bomba está realizada expresamente para que los telediarreos hablen de ello y culpen a Rusia.


----------



## Kron II (1 Dic 2022)

No comments


----------



## Yomateix (1 Dic 2022)

Vaya, vaya, vaya.....ejem. Los resultados de la investigación vas a ser muy rápidos....por su parte seguro cuando no va a haber investigación y piensan culpar a Rusia, se han dado prisa en ordenar que se los declare estado terrorista en España. Esperemos que se investigue a fondo, independientemente de quien los haya enviado. Pero es evidente que solo había intención de que saliese en la prensa, material que se compra en tiendas de petardos, un escaner que no se usa.....todo raro raro. Esperemos que la investigación se realice a fondo para que cosas así no vuelvan a suceder. Pero si en el Nordstream siendo más serio no han averiguado nada, menos en este caso unos envios postales con petardos. Eso si, esperamos que dejen de intentar manipular a España para sus intereses y que desde Ucrania paren de intentar meternos en una guerra en la que no tenemos nada que ver, ni por un lado ni por el otro.

*El embajador de Ucrania espera que España declare a Rusia estado terrorista*

En declaraciones a su llegada a un acto de la Asociación de Medios de Información (AMI) para premiar a los periodistas que han informado sobre la guerra en Ucrania, Pohoreltsev ha señalado que esperará los *resultados de la investigación "van a ser muy rápidas",* pero no ha dudado en asegurar que "sabemos que nuestro enemigo es un Estado terrorista y podemos esperar cualquier cosa". 

"Estamos ahora en guerra y Rusia es un Estado terrorista y todo esto subraya que pueden utilizar cualquier tipo de provocación o incidente; hay que tomar medidas", ha asegurado.

Para el embajador, *es necesario reconocer a Rusia como estado terrorista*; "muchos países europeos ya lo han echo y espero que el Parlamento de España va a hacer lo mismo", ha subrayado.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (1 Dic 2022)

*¿como va la guerra de invasión de Ucrania por el genocida Putin?
¿cuando toman Kiev, no son demasiado largos los dos dias desde febrero?
¿ya llevamos un mes de frio, nieve, hielo, barro porque no se rinden los Ucranianos?
¿han arreglado ya el puente, no son demasiadas semanas para solo 48 horas?
¿han vaciado ya los rusos todos los museos y chatarrerias con armas de la WWII o todavia les quedan?
¿cuando sacan el ARMATA de una vez?
¿porque se retiran de Jerson si ganaron el referendum con el 99,999% de los votos?
¿quien se va a quedar con los mas de 9.000 blindados rusos, 4500 tanques, 6000 BRM, obuses destruidos y miles de toneladas de acero?

    *


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Podría ser perfectamente comité nazi-soviético de diciembre de 1939.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Podría....pero es Letonia en diciembre de 2022


----------



## bk001 (1 Dic 2022)

*Amenaza detectada* ( pg 272)

Hemos anulado de forma segura la conexión de *es. abcdef . wiki* porque estaba infectada por *URL:Scan*

--Del antivirus--


----------



## Zhukov (1 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El primer problema que veo es que para fabricar obuses es que necesitas tubos de acero solidos del tamaño adecuado al calibre del obus a realizar.
> Estas barras se cortan y mecanizan, antes a través de tornos, actualmente de maquinas herramientas. Si fuera por tornos necesitas como minimo 3 tornos;



A ver, no entendía lo que querías decir. Pero estás cometiendo un error básico, el obús es la pieza de artillería que lo dispara, una variante del cañón que tira en una trayectoria curva. A lo que te refieres es a la producción de "granadas", porque en origen eran esféricas, como las balas de cañón y el tubo para la mecha les daba la misma forma que la fruta.

Por desgracia no conozco de memoria ni en detalle el proceso de fabricación de granadas, el de los cañones sí, por lo que tendría que consultar algún libro especializado. A juzgar por tu mensaje tú tienes conocimientos genéricos de industria del metal, y los estás empleando para reconstruir cómo es el hipotético proceso de fabricación. Ahora lamento mucho no haber comprado este libro









SHELL-TURNING FOR MUNITION WORKERS, 1916|Paperback


Above all, shells were the weapons that won the Great War. After the great 'shell shortage' scandal of 1915, the Government grasped the need to manufacture munitions of a mass basis, and thousands of workers - most of them women - were recruited into the great munitions factories...




www.barnesandnoble.com






Pero puedo decirte que es más complicado de lo que parece. Sí, se pueden fabricar proyectiles de forma chapucera hasta con hierro fundido, o colado, de forma artesanal, y rellenar las granadas a mano simplemente vertiendo el TNT fundido con un cazo dentro de la granada. Así es como se hacía en los primeros años de la Primera Guerra Mundial y también se hizo así, en talleres improvisados en la Guerra Civil de España. Ahora bien, no es lo mismo hacer bombas de mortero de hierro fundido que fabricar granadas modernas con acero de alta resistencia para tirar con un mínimo de precisión en un cañón de 15 cm.



> Conseguir materiales, gente cualificada y herramientas unos 4 meses como mínimo y no es alta tecnología pero y repito falta los tubos macizos para crear los obuses y los tubos huecos de la vainas con el calibre adecuado y eso no se cuanto puede tardar en estar listo.



Mucho más. Expandir la producción de municiones requiere una base industrial y un enorme esfuerzo, tanto que los británicos tuvieron que crear el Ministerio de Municiones, en frase célebre de Churchill_ "el primer año nada, el segundo, un arroyo, y al tercer año un río"_

Las granadas se hacían de fundición, o por forja, y luego las afinaban y pulían a mano en un torno, de ahí el título del libro citado

Editado: No se hacen de tubos o cilindros sólidos que luego se taladran y tornean, como dices tú. Se vierte el acero en un molde, o se usa algún proceso de forjado, mediante prensa, martinete o rodillos o lo que sea para darle forma a la pieza de acero al rojo. 

La diferencia es importante. Es más fácil coger un cilindro de acero e ir torneando (fresando), eliminando el material sobrante. Así se fabricaban fusiles y ametralladoras antes de que se recurriera a la estampación en prensa para hacer el cajón de mecanismos y otras piezas y así reducir el número de operaciones de torneado y fresado al mínimo. Para hacer proyectiles con la forma ojival necesitas moldes para fundición, o un mandril (vástago) para hacer la cavidad interior y sujetar el bloque de acero mientras la forja le da forma. El problema es la fabricación de esos moldes o mandriles. Con una fresadora moderna computerizada podrías hacer granadas a partir de cilindros sólidos, pero el proceso sería antieconómico por el derroche de material, energía y tiempo. El torneado a mano era la parte final del proceso para pulir el proyectil.

El problema de los proyectiles modernos es que se hacen con un acero de alta resistencia para que la envuelta sea más delgada, se puede meter más explosivo y se fragmente mejor en millares de pequeños fragmentos, esto es, producen más metralla. Las granadas de la Gran Guerra tenían el defecto de que las hacían con un acero peor, que tenía que ser más grueso para poder resistir las presiones del disparo y esto reducía el explosivo y la fragmentación. Una consecuencia no deseada es que eran menos letales porque proyectaban menos fragmentos, pero estos eran tan grandes que actuaban como guadañas y provocaban espantosas mutilaciones, con su efecto moral. Los cadáveres de esta guerra son más presentables .

Los ucranianos gastaron la mayor parte de sus reservas de munición el primer año de guerra y lo que quedaba se fue consumiendo durante la guerra de desgaste, salvo la de 152mm que como era la que más escaseaba se la guardaron para cuando se reanudaran las hostilidades a gran escala. El problema era tan acuciante que hace un par de años emprendieron la fabricación de granadas de gran calibre. Con muy escasos resultados, no sólo en cantidad si no en calidad. Las granadas explotaban prematuramente, o no estallaban, o estaban mal hechas y eran inestables en vuelo lo que producía gran dispersión en el tiro.

Los dos principales problemas son pues:

- conseguir una fundición de acero de bastante calidad para el proyectil

- las máquinas herramientas para que la ojiva tenga la geometría precisa. La curva para que la granada sea aerodinámica y tenga el alcance deseado no es algo sencillo de hacer, ni siquiera con las máquinas modernas computerizadas.

Luego hay un montón de problemas que resolver, como has señalado, pólvoras, vainas, espoletas, banda de rodamiento de la granada.. etc.

Mínimo un año. Puede que se pueda adaptar una fábrica que produzca munición OTAN de 155mm pero no es tan sencillo como cambiar unos parámetros en la máquina de control numérico, que así se llaman. De hecho, por las diferencias mínimas pero importantes de dimensiones, pesos y pólvoras creo que sería más sencillo hacer una fábrica nueva partiendo de cero.

Y aquí la paradoja, en las guerras mundiales, como los procesos con las máquinas herramientas eran manuales, era relativamente sencillo hacer una nueva línea de producción para fabricar granadas para armas capturadas, aunque lo más sencillo era recalibrarlas para que aceptaran munición propia, ahora, con parámetros más estrictos y maquinaria más especializada, es más complicado.


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La falsa bandera de las cartas bomba está realizada expresamente para que los telediarreos hablen de ello y *culpen a Rusia*.



A TERRORISTAS Y luego se empezará a ver a los COLABORACIONISTAS...

Cuidado con esto, mucho pero que mucho cuidado, que este tipo de asuntos sólo suelen tener un fin... y no, no es pillar a terroristas, es cercenar la DISIDENCIA...

Así que ojito al dato, que diría José María García... ojito al dato....


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Hitler en el funeral de Pilshusky en la Catedral de Santa Eduvigis de Berlín en mayo de 1935 , unica foto de Hitler en una iglesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero vas a comprar pacto de no agresión germano-polaco con un pacto que tenía previsto liquidar completamente un estado soberano? Piłsudski optó por pacto de no agresión con Alemania cuando Francia se negó atacar en 1933 a Alemania de forma preventiva en defensa de Tratado de Versalles y acabar con nazis antes de que se asentasen en el poder. Polonia no participó en Múnich 1938 pero es totalmente cierto que anexionó Zaolzie. En 1938 vivían allí 200k polacos, 45k checoslovacos, 8k alemanes, vamos que 80% de la población eran polacos, casi igual que los alemanes Freie Stadt Danzig cuya reunificación con Alemania siempre andáis defendiendo cuando hablamos de 1918-1939. Presidente de Polonia pidió y expresó de forma oficial disculpas y perdón al pueblo checo por lo que hizo Polonia en 1938 y lo hizo en 2009, estando Putin en primera fila. ¿Cuándo se van a disculpar Francia, Inglaterra por ejemplo? 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gnidlog (1 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Que interesante lo q pones....
> 
> Basico para entender esta guerra.



no entendia la tactica, si no saben ni ponerse las botas


----------



## amcxxl (1 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Pero vas a comprar pacto de no agresión germano-polaco con un pacto que tenía previsto liquidar completamente un estado soberano? Piłsudski optó por pacto de no agresión con Alemania cuando Francia se negó atacar en 1933 a Alemania de forma preventiva en defensa de Tratado de Versalles y acabar con nazis antes de que se asentasen en el poder. Polonia no participó en Múnich 1938 pero es totalmente cierto que anexionó Zaolzie. En 1938 vivían allí 200k polacos, 45k checoslovacos, 8k alemanes, vamos que 80% de la población eran polacos, casi igual que los alemanes Freie Stadt Danzig cuya reunificación con Alemania siempre andáis defendiendo cuando hablamos de 1918-1939. Presidente de Polonia pidió y expresó de forma oficial disculpas y perdón al pueblo checo por lo que hizo Polonia en 1938 y lo hizo en 2009, estando Putin en primera fila. ¿Cuándo se van a disculpar Francia, Inglaterra por ejemplo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



el pacto Molotov-Ribentrop era entre Alemania y la URSS, Polonia es irrelevante aqui por mucho que este estorbando en el medio del mapa

La URSS recuperaba Bielorusia Occidental y Ukrania Occidental, robadas por Polonia a Rusia en la guerra de 1919-1921 (Paz de Riga), despues de que Vladimir I Lenin le concedira la independencia a Polonia (gran error), que deberia haber seguido siendo una provincia autonoma dentro de Rusia/URSS , como en tiempos de los Romanov

Lo que hiciera despues ALemania con Polonia no era asunto de Stalin, dado que ya tenia suficiente preparandosed para la defensa en una inevitable guerra por la supervivencia de 200 millones de ciudadanos sovieticos

En cuanto a Zaolzie, por la misma regla de 3: Narva la deberia ocupar militarmente Rusia ?

Los polacos sois muy tontos, siempre le lameis el culo a los que quieren usaros como trapo para limpiarse el nabo con vosotros
sois el Cain del pueblo eslavo


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

Más y más envíos de cartas bomba....









El equipo de seguridad de Moncloa interviene una carta bomba dirigida a Pedro Sánchez


El paquete fue interceptado el pasado 24 de noviembre y el Departamento de Seguridad lo explotó de forma controlada. Es el quinto envío en menos de 24 horas




www.vozpopuli.com













El equipo de seguridad de Moncloa interviene una carta bomba dirigida a Pedro Sánchez


El paquete fue interceptado el pasado 24 de noviembre y el Departamento de Seguridad lo explotó de forma controlada. Es el quinto envío en menos de 24 horas




www.vozpopuli.com





Hay que CONDENAR CLARAMENTE este tipo de ACCIONES y dejar muy clarito que ESTAMOS TOTAL Y AMPLIAMENTE en contra de este tipo de cosas... es una BARBARIE propia de INDIGENTES MENTALES, sin razón ni sentido común... sea quíen sea el que las envíe....


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el pacto Molotov-Ribentrop era entre Alemania y la URSS
> 
> La URSS recuperaba Bielorusia Occidental y Ukrania Occidental, robadas por Polonia a Rusia en la guerra de 1919-1921 (Paz de Riga), despues de que Vladimir I Lenin le concedira la independencia a Polonia (gran error), que deberia haber seguido siendo una provincia autonoma dentro de Rusia , como en tiempos de los Romanov
> 
> ...



La cosa tuvo mas transcendencia. Los 300 kms que separaban la Linea Curzon y Minks no eran territorio polaco étnico durante el Imperio Ruso, fueron una obsesión de Pilsusky para proteger la pervivencia de la Polonia etnica mediante un colchon de seguridad. Después del desastre de Varsovia en 1920, los Soviets no tuvieron otra que cederlo, esos 300 Kms fueron vitales para la supervivencia del Soviet durante Barbarroja, si los nazis hubiesen comenzado su ofensiva desde la frontera polaca de entreguerras, hubiesen llegado a Moscú en Septiembre del 41.


----------



## Riina (1 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Mi padre conoció a un veterano de la División Azul y le dijo exactamente esas palabras.
> 
> "No sé ni cómo sigo vivo"



Mi padre conoció a varios. Yo aún conocí a uno. Nunca se reía, su expresión era la del hombre que ha conocido el infierno helado cerca de San Petersburgo. . El frente oriental de la II guerra mundial les dejó un recuerdo para siempre.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Dic 2022)

⚡Francia ha agotado sus reservas de armas y deja por tanto de suministrarlas a Ucrania.
/político/
#Francia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2022)

Como decíamos cuando íbamos al colegio, el que primero lo huele debajo del culo lo tiene. Ellos mismos se delatan. El Villegas ese lo acaba de reconocer implícitamente. Más tonto y no nace.


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Pero vas a comprar pacto de no agresión germano-polaco con un pacto que tenía previsto liquidar completamente un estado soberano? Piłsudski optó por pacto de no agresión con Alemania cuando Francia se negó atacar en 1933 a Alemania de forma preventiva en defensa de Tratado de Versalles y acabar con nazis antes de que se asentasen en el poder. Polonia no participó en Múnich 1938 pero es totalmente cierto que anexionó Zaolzie. En 1938 vivían allí 200k polacos, 45k checoslovacos, 8k alemanes, vamos que 80% de la población eran polacos, casi igual que los alemanes Freie Stadt Danzig cuya reunificación con Alemania siempre andáis defendiendo cuando hablamos de 1918-1939. Presidente de Polonia pidió y expresó de forma oficial disculpas y perdón al pueblo checo por lo que hizo Polonia en 1938 y lo hizo en 2009, estando Putin en primera fila. ¿Cuándo se van a disculpar Francia, Inglaterra por ejemplo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Como una forma de desprecio siempre se ha dicho a los españoles que Africa empieza en los PIRINEOS... y sinceramente no es plato de buen gusto, pero cuando miro las idas, las venidas, los mamoneos de todo tipo que tienen los diferentes países de Europa doy en pensar que EFECTIVAMENTE nosotros siempre estuvimos PROTEGIDOS por los PIRINEOS de tanta BARBARIE...

Jamás había visto la historia de España como una huída de Europa y de la barbarie general que teneis montada, pero...

Doy en pensar que lo mejor que nos podría pasar y con diferencia es volver a pasar de todos vosotros y que os las arregleis entre todos, pero NOSOTROS SOMOS AFRICANOS...

PERO QUE HODIENDA DE PUTAS HISTORIAS... que si tú hiciste esto y el otro hizo aquello en el 1200, pero luego en el 1300 entonces sucedió que y ya fue el acabose en el 1450 que pasó aquello de y llegó ya el desastre en el 1675 en el que primero fue para luego que y entonces ya y menos mal, pero luego... y así día a día durantes los últimos meses... 

Los españoles deberíamos reinvidicar que queremos divorciarnos de todos vosotros pero ya...


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

"Según información de fuentes ucranianas, en la mañana del 30 de noviembre, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, con el apoyo de la aviación y la artillería, han lanzado una contraofensiva al sur de Bakhmut".

"Las tropas rusas han logrado ser expulsadas de Optyne y de ocupar parte de Ivangrado".

"Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han hecho retroceder a las unidades rusas de la planta de hormigón asfáltico".


----------



## tomasjos (1 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> ¿Pero vas a comprar pacto de no agresión germano-polaco con un pacto que tenía previsto liquidar completamente un estado soberano? Piłsudski optó por pacto de no agresión con Alemania cuando Francia se negó atacar en 1933 a Alemania de forma preventiva en defensa de Tratado de Versalles y acabar con nazis antes de que se asentasen en el poder. Polonia no participó en Múnich 1938 pero es totalmente cierto que anexionó Zaolzie. En 1938 vivían allí 200k polacos, 45k checoslovacos, 8k alemanes, vamos que 80% de la población eran polacos, casi igual que los alemanes Freie Stadt Danzig cuya reunificación con Alemania siempre andáis defendiendo cuando hablamos de 1918-1939. Presidente de Polonia pidió y expresó de forma oficial disculpas y perdón al pueblo checo por lo que hizo Polonia en 1938 y lo hizo en 2009, estando Putin en primera fila. ¿Cuándo se van a disculpar Francia, Inglaterra por ejemplo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Cosmopolita, por esa regla de tres no puede usted criticar que los territorios poblados por rusos en el este y sur de Ucrania se unan a Rusia. Lo dejo como aviso. Si vale para su país vale para los demás también


----------



## niraj (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "Según información de fuentes ucranianas, en la mañana del 30 de noviembre, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, con el apoyo de la aviación y la artillería, han lanzado una contraofensiva al sur de Bakhmut".
> 
> "Las tropas rusas han logrado ser expulsadas de Optyne y de ocupar parte de Ivangrado".
> 
> "Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han hecho retroceder a las unidades rusas de la planta de hormigón asfáltico".



eso es que van ganando los ucranianos, verdad??


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

*Rusia ya ha cometido casi 69.000 delitos en Ucrania.*


La Oficina del Fiscal General de Ucrania señaló el 30 de noviembre de 2022 que se registraron en Ucrania 68.961 delitos relacionados con la invasión a gran escala de Rusia.

_“En particular, se registraron 50.297 crímenes de agresión y crímenes de guerra. De estos, 48.507 estaban relacionados con violaciones a las leyes y usos de la guerra, 73 estaban relacionados con la planificación, preparación o lanzamiento y desarrollo de una guerra de agresión, 40 – propaganda de guerra y 1.577 –otros”, señaló la Fiscalía General de la Nación. de Ucrania_

Además, los funcionarios encargados de hacer cumplir la ley de Ucrania registraron 18.764 delitos contra la seguridad nacional, de los cuales: 12.198 – relacionados con la usurpación de la integridad territorial y la inviolabilidad de Ucrania, 1.893 – traición, 3.638 – actividades de colaboración, 326 – ayuda al estado agresor, 64 – sabotaje, 645 – otros.

Además, la Comisión Europea propuso el 30 de noviembre de 2022 crear un tribunal de la ONU para investigar los crímenes de agresión rusa contra Ucrania y elaborar un mecanismo legal para utilizar los recursos bloqueados de Rusia para pagar una compensación a Ucrania por los daños causados. así como destinar estos fondos a la reconstrucción del país. 











Russia has already committed almost 69,000 crimes in Ukraine


The Office of the Prosecutor General of Ukraine noted on November 30, 2022, that 68,961 crimes related to the full-scale invasion of Russia were registered in Ukraine. Source: The Office of the Prosecutor General of Ukraine "In particular, 50,297 crimes of aggression and war crimes were register




uaposition.com


----------



## Como El Agua (1 Dic 2022)

Las divisas extranjeras rusas están básicamente en manos de franceses y alemanes


----------



## pepetemete (1 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Más y más envíos de cartas bomba....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son ellos mismos que se las envían...saben perfectamente que va a explotar a un pringado, pero nunca a quien dicen que va dirigida.
Ninguna pena. Vivimos una época de mierda en un mundo de mierda, donde el engaño y la injusticia campan a sus anchas.


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La falsa bandera de las cartas bomba está realizada expresamente para que los telediarreos hablen de ello y culpen a Rusia.



Yo creo que es de la misma productora de las balas de Iglesias y de la navijita plateá que sacó la candidata de la PSOE.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

*El embajador de Ucrania espera que España declare a Rusia estado terrorista.*
El embajador de Ucrania en España, *Serhii Pohoreltsev*, ha asegurado este jueves que la *embajada está mejorando sus sistemas de seguridad* tras el sobre con explosivos recibido ayer, y ha confiado en que el *Parlamento español declare a Rusia "estado terrorista"*, informa Efe.

En declaraciones a su llegada a un acto de la Asociación de Medios de Información (AMI) para premiar a los periodistas que han informado sobre la guerra en Ucrania, Pohoreltsev ha señalado que esperará los *resultados de la investigación "van a ser muy rápidas",* pero no ha dudado en asegurar que "sabemos que nuestro enemigo es un Estado terrorista y podemos esperar cualquier cosa".

"Estamos ahora en guerra y Rusia es un Estado terrorista y todo esto subraya que pueden utilizar cualquier tipo de provocación o incidente; hay que tomar medidas", ha asegurado.

Para el embajador, *es necesario reconocer a Rusia como estado terrorista*; "muchos países europeos ya lo han echo y espero que el Parlamento de España va a hacer lo mismo", ha subrayado.


----------



## niraj (1 Dic 2022)

СОЛОВЬЁВ


Владимир Соловьев в Telegram. Контакт: solovievlive@protonmail.com




t.me








El lector envió.

Los turcos no apreciaron las declaraciones del Papa sobre los"chechenos crueles".

La revista turca LeMan le recordó todo al Papa: la caza de Brujas, las cruzadas, la amistad con los nazis y el encubrimiento de pedófilos.

Y esos Santos en la portada gritan:
- "¡Chechenos! ¡Verdaderos desolladores! No como nosotros"


----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Son ellos mismos que se las envían...saben perfectamente que va a explotar a un pringado, pero nunca a quien dicen que va dirigida.
> Ninguna pena. Vivimos una época de mierda en un mundo de mierda, donde el engaño y la injusticia campan a sus anchas.



Cuando leí esa noticia me vinieron a la memoria las cartas con balas en su interior, enviadas a Pablo Iglesias y Grande Marlaska. No se lo creen ni ellos.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

En qué condiciones están luchando los soldados rusos en Ucrania?


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Son ellos mismos que se las envían...saben perfectamente que va a explotar a un pringado, pero nunca a quien dicen que va dirigida.
> *Ninguna pena*. Vivimos una época de mierda en un mundo de mierda, donde el engaño y la injusticia campan a sus anchas.



Pero qué quieres decir... cómo que ninguna pena... esas cartas o lo que sea podrían muy bien suponer la muerte de alguien, de quíen fuese y eso es algo INACEPTABLE...

El valorar la vida es NO ACEPTAR EN GRADO alguno al imbécil que ATENTA CONTRA ella...

Si quieres matar o morir, hay lugares, guerras dónde te aceptan y ampararán, pero... ¿enviar paquetes o cosas de este tipo amparado en el anonimato pudiendo causar cualquier víctima, sea la que fuese????... no, con todos mis respetos YO NO ESTOY de acuerdo y no entiendo esa expresión tuya...

En estas cosas hay que SER MUY CLARO... en este país debemos recordar que se han vivido escenas dantescas por parte de gentes que creyéndose en posesión de la verdad absoluta se han llevado por delante la vida de infinidad de personas y NO HAY DERECHO... ya es bastante hodida la vida, como para que encima haya INDIGENTES MENTALES dispuestos a HODERLA un poco más...

Y ME DA IGUAL el tipo de ideología que defiendan...

Si quieren matar o morir que vayan a una trinchera en cualquiera de las guerras que hay... por favor... TENEMOS DERECHO A VIVIR EN PAZ...


----------



## EGO (1 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que es de la misma productora de las balas de Iglesias y de la navijita plateá que sacó la candidata de la PSOE.



_Inside de job_ paco español.

Esto de las cartas bomba y lo de la semana de gloria que lleva Irene Montero es cosa de la rojada española, que estan intentando tapar algo. Obviamente yo no voy a pensar que tenga Rusia algo que ver porque no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero qué quieres decir... cómo que ninguna pena... esas cartas o lo que sea podrían muy bien suponer la muerte de alguien, de quíen fuese y eso es algo INACEPTABLE...
> 
> El valorar la vida es NO ACEPTAR EN GRADO alguno al imbécil que ATENTA CONTRA ella...
> 
> ...



No se torture, dijo el verdugo. Esas cartas boba están únicamente destinadas para los argumentarios de los telediarreos y magazines.


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Cosmopolita, por esa regla de tres no puede usted criticar que los territorios poblados por rusos en el este y sur de Ucrania se unan a Rusia. Lo dejo como aviso. Si vale para su país vale para los demás también



Pero tiene que ser respaldo por la fuerza que es al final lo que rige las relaciones interinstitucionales.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Las divisas extranjeras rusas están básicamente en manos de franceses y alemanes



Vaya, vaya... y si va a ser esa la razón por la que le echan tantas ganas a seguir con la guerra. Parece que la piratería no es exclusiva de los ingleses.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La cosa tuvo mas transcendencia. Los 300 kms que separaban la Linea Curzon y Minks no eran territorio polaco étnico durante el Imperio Ruso, fueron una obsesión de Pilsusky para proteger la pervivencia de la Polonia etnica mediante un colchon de seguridad. Después del desastre de Varsovia en 1920, los Soviets no tuvieron otra que cederlo, esos 300 Kms fueron vitales para la supervivencia del Soviet durante Barbarroja, si los nazis hubiesen comenzado su ofensiva desde la frontera polaca de entreguerras, hubiesen llegado a Moscú en Septiembre del 41.



Podrías aprender a escribir MINSK bien....(y lo que me gusta tocar los huevos, qué? es impagable...  )


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que es de la misma productora de las balas de Iglesias y de la navijita plateá que sacó la candidata de la PSOE.



A ver lo que tardan los prorrusos y putinianos en decir que es un atentado de falsa bandera orquestado por Zelensky.


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> _Inside de job_ paco español.
> 
> Esto de las cartas bomba y lo de la semana de gloria que lleva Irene Montero es cosa de la rojada española, que estan intentando tapar algo. Obviamente yo no voy a pensar que tenga Rusia algo que ver porque no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.



Imagino que es suficiente para darle material a las TVs para manipular al personal.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Podrías aprender a escribir MINSK bien....(y lo que me gusta tocar los huevos, qué? es impagable...  )



No se quien es mas subnormal, tu o la rejona, dificil elección, os superais cada dia.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania cifra en más de 440 los niños muertos desde el inicio de la invasión rusa.*
Las autoridades de Ucrania han cifrado este jueves en más de 440 el número de niños muertos desde el inicio de la invasión rusa, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin.

La Fiscalía ucraniana ha señalado que, hasta la mañana de este jueves, ha podido verificar la muerte de 441 niños, mientras que* 852 han resultado heridos de diversa consideración* "como resultado de la agresión armada a gran escala por parte de Rusia".

"Las cifras no son finales, ya que hay trabajos en marcha para establecerlos en los lugares de hostilidades activas, en los territorios temporalmente ocupados y en los territorios liberados", ha resaltado el organismo a través de un mensaje en su cuenta en Telegram, informa Europa Press.

De esta forma, ha detallado que *la provincia de Donetsk* es la que acumula un mayor número de víctimas, con *424 entre muertos y heridos*. Por detrás figuran la región de Járkov, con 266; la de Kiev, con 117; la de Mikolaiv, con 77; la de Zaporiyia, con 76; la de Jersón, con 70; la de Chernígov, con 68; la de Lugansk, con 64; y la de Dnipropetrovsk, con 33.

Por último, ha apuntado que *2.719 instituciones educativas han sufrido daños materiales* a causa de los ataques por parte de las fuerzas rusas, de las cuales un total de 332 han quedado "completamente destruidas".


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ver lo que tardan los prorrusos y putinianos en decir que es un atentado de falsa bandera orquestado por Zelensky.



Tanto Zelensky como los rusos tienen asuntos más gordos de los que preocuparse.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No se quien es mas subnormal, tu o la rejona, dificil elección, os superais cada dia.



Para subnormal tú ............puta rata china y toda tu ascendencia y descendencia......KORNUPETA.....


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No se torture, dijo el verdugo. Esas cartas boba están únicamente destinadas para los argumentarios de los telediarreos y magazines.



Mire con estas cosas no se debería jugar nunca y da igual quíen sea el que juegue y el motivo del juego, porque un buen día sucede una barbaridad y en el lugar y en las condiciones menos esperadas... 

Siempre hablo de la teoría del caos y como de dónde no esperas surge algo totalmente diferente a lo que nadie hubiese imaginado... en estas situaciones acaban pasando cosas de este tipo y lo más dramático es que acaban teniendo horribles consecuencias...

No, no se debe mirar para otro lado en estas situaciones, pero para nada...


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> _Inside de job_ paco español.
> 
> Esto de las cartas bomba y lo de la semana de gloria que lleva Irene Montero es cosa de la rojada española, que estan intentando tapar algo. Obviamente yo no voy a pensar que tenga Rusia algo que ver porque no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.



viniendo de ti, doy por hecho que sí piensas que rusia está detras de cualquier cosa, cambio climatico incluido, subnormal


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

*Borrell propondrá crear tribunal especial para crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
El alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, anunció este jueves en Lodz (Polonia) que impulsará la creación de un tribunal especial que enjuicie los crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.

Borrell dijo también que habrá una *contribución adicional de la UE de 1.000 millones de euros para apoyar a Ucrania*, en unas declaraciones a los medios al margen de la 29 cumbre ministerial de la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE), informa Efe.

El alto representante condenó la "violación de la ley y de los principios de la UE" que significó la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Para "crear un nuevo orden de seguridad en Europa", Borrell aseguró que pondrá sobre la mesa "primero de la UE", y luego de otros países, "la propuesta de *apoyar a la fiscalía ucraniana" para acumular pruebas de crímenes de guerra cometidos por Rusia* y la creación de un tribunal especial que se ocupe de estos crímenes.

*"Rusia está convirtiendo el invierno en un arma*", subrayó Borrell, "con la destrucción de infraestructuras civiles en Ucrania" y *"tiene que pagar por su reconstrucción".*

"Esto requerirá una cantidad inmensa de dinero y de recursos", reconoció el alto representante, quien recordó que *la UE "ha tomado el control de 20.000 millones* de euros que pertenecían a *oligarcas rusos* y de *300.000 millones en recursos financieros del Banco Central*" ruso.

"Ese dinero se tiene que dedicar a reconstruir Ucrania y exploraremos todas las posibilidades legales para que así sea".

Según Borrell, "ya hay un amplio paquete de sanciones" contra Rusia, pero "estas sanciones no son fáciles de implementar" en algunos casos.


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En qué condiciones están luchando los soldados rusos en Ucrania?



la soldadesca ukra tiene yacuzzis, piscina climatizada y masajistas en sus trincheras, no te jode


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el pacto Molotov-Ribentrop era entre Alemania y la URSS, Polonia es irrelevante aqui por mucho que este estorbando en el medio del mapa
> 
> La URSS recuperaba Bielorusia Occidental y Ukrania Occidental, robadas por Polonia a Rusia en la guerra de 1919-1921 (Paz de Riga), despues de que Vladimir I Lenin le concedira la independencia a Polonia (gran error), que deberia haber seguido siendo una provincia autonoma dentro de Rusia/URSS , como en tiempos de los Romanov
> 
> ...



1. Evidentemente lo de "estorbando en el medio del mapa" es muy suyo. ¿Lo puedo prestar para decir que Rusia estorba entre Mar Báltico/Mar Negro y Kamchatka? Tranquilo shur, mi chovinismo no llega a tales niveles, así no se lo voy a pedir. Es algo propio de todas las élites de aquella época que estaban acostumbradas a que Polonia estaba en la órbita de Kremlin durante 123 años y que de repente sus propias mapas mentales fueran cambiadas porque de repente hay un país soberano con capital en Varsovia que tiene sus propios intereses.

2. En la Paz de Riba son propios polacos que deciden retroceder las fronteras 200km-300km hacia Oeste porque decidieron ceder a los soviéticos territorios cuya población no se consideraba polaca y no quiso serlo. Ante tal regalo, soviéticos encantados. Coño, Minsk en 1921 estaba en las manos polacas.

3. ¿Lenin nos ha concedido la independencia? Nos la hemos peleado con apoyo político externo con muchos vientos a favor y aprovechándose de que los autores de particiones de Polonia de los años 1772-1795, pues que perdieron la Gran Guerra así que Polonia quiso restaurar lo previo a 1772. Es tan sencillo como esto.

4. Lo de recuperar Bielorusia Occidental y Ukrania Occidental, parece nota de reunión del Partido Obrero Unificado Polaco, redactada por mi padre en 35 anniversario de la creación de PKWN (Comité Polaco de Liberación Nacional creado 21.07.1944). Ojo, que son los mismos que repoblaban los alemanes después de 1945 pero este hecho os restais de la ecuación para que la narrativa os sea más fácil.

5. Es Hitler quien en 1939 no quiere disolver al estado polaco en todos sus aspectos pero es Stalin quien se opone.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

No sabemos la ideologia de los autores, pero si la ideologia objetivo, OTAN. Todos son objetivos muy claros en esta guerra que están a favor de Ucrania, de todas formas, son 5 cartas bomba y alguna pista habrán dejado porque por la forma no son muy profesionales o no querían hacer daño y solo publicidad


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## EUROPIA (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (1 Dic 2022)

Unas balas al correo y nos olvidamos de la pobreza energética o cómo va esto?


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> 4. Lo de recuperar Bielorusia Occidental y Ukrania Occidental, parece nota de reunión del Partido Obrero Unificado Polaco, r*edactada por mi padre *en 35 anniversario de la creación de PKWN (Comité Polaco de Liberación Nacional creado 21.07.1944).
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Los hijos siempre decepcionan, unos mas que otros... su padre debía ser un buen camarada, saludo su memoria, siempre nos dejan los mejores.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (1 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Unas balas al correo y nos olvidamos de la pobreza energética o cómo va esto?


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



De ilusiones tambien se vive y sobre todo este asesino hijo de puta.


----------



## John Nash (1 Dic 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : les canons livrés à Kiev par les pays occidentaux subissent une usure accélérée


Des centres de maintenance sont créés en Slovaquie ou en Pologne pour réparer les dommages causés à certaines unités par les missiles russes, mais surtout par les contraintes d’un conflit dit de « haute intensité ».




www.lemonde.fr





Una erosión acelerada de los cañones enviados por los occidentales deja una tercera parte fuera de combate.

Environ un tiers des quelque 350 canons livrés à l’Ukraine par les Occidentaux depuis le début de la guerre déclenchée par la Russie sont en permanence _« hors service »_, a révélé le _New York Times_ le 25 novembre, citant des responsables américains de la défense et des sources familières des besoins ukrainiens. Un ratio qui s’explique par la destruction d’un certain nombre d’unités lors de bombardements menés par l’armée russe, mais surtout par une usure accélérée du matériel, soumis aux contraintes d’un conflit dit de « haute intensité ».


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ... Los medios de comunicación occidentales especularon inmediatamente con que Rusia estaba haciendo descarrilar el único tratado de disuasión nuclear que queda y provocando una nueva escalada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Error. Ese tratado lo abandonó EEUU, y solo quiere recuperarlo para intentar monitorear
las armas hipersónicas y otras de 'dibujos animados'...Son muy torpes y se les ha visto el colgajo.


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Debunker (1 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero qué quieres decir... cómo que ninguna pena... esas cartas o lo que sea podrían muy bien suponer la muerte de alguien, de quíen fuese y eso es algo INACEPTABLE...
> 
> El valorar la vida es NO ACEPTAR EN GRADO alguno al imbécil que ATENTA CONTRA ella...
> 
> ...




Tu crees que los rusos son tontos del culo?

Ni siquiera son paquetes, son sobres pero aunque fueran sacos , esto solo perjudica a Rusia porque Ucrania la acusará de esos envíos como ya está haciendo, es un acto de falsa bandera de manual, Ucrania quiere a la OTAN en el conflicto que, estar ya está pero Ucrania pretende declaración de Guerra de la OTAN a Rusia, si eso ocurre todo tu discurso se va a tomar por culo porque si Ucrania consigue lo que quiere habrá millones de muertos, puede que tú entre los primeros, terminaríamos en guerra mundial nuclear si se lía Rusia-OTAN.


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando leí esa noticia me vinieron a la memoria las cartas con balas en su interior, enviadas a Pablo Iglesias y Grande Marlaska. No se lo creen ni ellos.



Lo mejor fue la performance con la foto de la navajita de la cuota de la PSOE. Iglesias y Marlaska son más listos y no llegaron a semejante nivel de ridículo. 

Ahora, aquí nos estamos descojonando, pero no dudéis que esta campaña va a producir los resultados que buscan los que la han preparado.


----------



## Kron II (1 Dic 2022)

No comments 2:


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

La única forma de conseguir la paz es con la retirada completa de Rusia de territorio ucraniano, si no es así, esto se enquistará y durante años habrá una guerra encubierta contra las fuerzas de ocupación rusas que seguirá cobrándose víctimas mortales. 

Solo hay una salida para lograr la paz, que Rusia se retire de una tierra que no le pertenece.


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu crees que los rusos son tontos del culo?
> 
> Ni siquiera son paquetes, son sobres pero aunque fueran sacos , esto solo perjudica a Rusia porque Ucrania la acusará de esos envíos como ya está haciendo, es un acto de falsa bandera de manual, Ucrania quiere a la OTAN en el conflicto que, estar ya está pero Ucrania pretende declaración de Guerra de la OTAN a Rusia, si eso ocurre todo tu discurso se va a tomar por culo porque si Ucrania consigue lo que quiere habrá millones de muertos, puede que tú entre los primeros, terminaríamos en guerra mundial nuclear si se lía Rusia-OTAN.



En esta campañita no hay metido ningún ruso, ni ningún ucraniano.


----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu crees que los rusos son tontos del culo?
> 
> Ni siquiera son paquetes, son sobres pero aunque fueran sacos , esto solo perjudica a Rusia porque Ucrania la acusará de esos envíos como ya está haciendo, es un acto de falsa bandera de manual, Ucrania quiere a la OTAN en el conflicto que, estar ya está pero Ucrania pretende declaración de Guerra de la OTAN a Rusia, si eso ocurre todo tu discurso se va a tomar por culo porque si Ucrania consigue lo que quiere habrá millones de muertos, puede que tú entre los primeros, terminaríamos en guerra mundial nuclear si se lía Rusia-OTAN.



Es algo similar al S 300 que lanzaron a Polonia. Se trata de involucrar de una forma directa a la OTAN, que declare la guerra a Rusia.

Pueden haber sido ucranianos... o mismamente algunos de los chuchos que les apoyan.


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La única forma de conseguir la paz es con la retirada completa de Rusia de territorio ucraniano, si no es así, esto se enquistará y durante años habrá una guerra encubierta contra las fuerzas de ocupación rusas que seguirá cobrándose víctimas mortales.
> 
> Solo hay una salida para lograr la paz, que Rusia se retire de una tierra que no le pertenece.



¿Pero no ibais a tomar Melitopol y después Crimea? ¿que ha pasado? te veo desmoralizada, ánimo, en Polonia os van a tratar la mar de bien.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Desde aquí recordamos a todos los usuarios del foro que,según la UE,la puta rata china es el vocero en el foro del estado terrorista ruso.

Vamos que es como tener a un portavoz del ISIS solo para nosotros.

Disfrútenlo.


----------



## Argentium (1 Dic 2022)

*Vuelven las discusiones sobre el precio del petróleo. Nuevo objetivo de 60 dólares por barril. Esto podría ser la base de un acuerdo.*
13:28 || 01/12/2022


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa al respecto de URGENCIA:
¿Os habéis fijado en las prioridades gubernamentales?

Lavadoras de pringados primero, los coches de forradetes 3º escalón de desenchufes.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Boomerang

Hoy a los rusos les suben las tarifas de gastos de agua, electricidad, calefacción y demás un 9%. Y el kg de pepinos cuesta 514 rublos (8,07 euros kilo)

Y los europeos sufriendo por tener que bajarnos un grado la calefacción en casa, deberíamos rendirnos.


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Desde aquí recordamos a todos los usuarios del foro que,según la UE,la puta rata china es el vocero en el foro del estado terrorista ruso.
> 
> Vamos que es como tener a un portavoz del ISIS solo para nosotros.
> 
> Disfrútenlo.



Del chino, del ruso solo estoy en comisión de servicios. Lo del ISIS no lo entiendo, esos son empleados vuestros. Hasta hay algunos combatiendo en vuestro lado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa al respecto de URGENCIA:
> ¿Os habéis fijado en las prioridades gubernamentales?
> 
> Lavadoras de pringados primero, los coches de forradetes 3º escalón de desenchufes.



Lo de tocar las pelotas a los remeros es ya épico…lo de las lavadoras es todo un síntoma…


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## millie34u (1 Dic 2022)

el ukro se va a tener que fabricar una isla artificial en el polo


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Que clase de inutil hace una carta bomba que no se carga ni el carton del paquete? Calidad rusa hasta en el terrorismo


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Dic 2022)

mierda otanica para reinos un rato
Madrid ya no es una ciudad segura para el "desertor de Bucha" amenazado por Rusia (msn.com)


----------



## coscorron (1 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



No lo entiendo ... Nos había dicho no se que menistro ucraniano que se iban a hinchar a follar y tener bebes ...


----------



## Hubardo (1 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> el ukro se va a tener que fabricar una isla artificial en el polo



En ese mapa le dejan Nikolyev como salida al mar a Ucrania . Desconocía las ambiciones Rrumanas sobre Odessa y Belgorod.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo de tocar las pelotas a los remeros es ya épico…lo de las lavadoras es todo un síntoma…



Es que hay sitios que por ahorrar la dura factura de la luz, ya de muy antigüo, se lavaba siempre con agua fría, ahí no hay donde rascar.

ES CHOCOLATE PARA EL LORO NIVEL DIOS,


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Más y más envíos de cartas bomba....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues está bastante clara su procedencia, cuando lo que se busca es declarar a Rusia Estado terrorista...


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Boomerang
> 
> Hoy a los rusos les suben las tarifas de gastos de agua, electricidad, calefacción y demás un 9%. Y el kg de pepinos cuesta 514 rublos (8,07 euros kilo)
> 
> Y los europeos sufriendo por tener que bajarnos un grado la calefacción en casa, deberíamos rendirnos.



Un kilo de pepinos no cuesta eso ni de lejos. Donde yo estoy, de 70 a 100 rublos el kilo, según donde los compres.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

*Balance del Ministerio de Defensa:*


----------



## Argentium (1 Dic 2022)

*Kpler: la producción de petróleo de la OPEP cayó en 550k BPD a 28,15m b/d en noviembre.*
13:49 || 01/12/2022


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Dic 2022)

No se si ya se ha posteado pero interesante entrevista a Maria Zakharova.





__





Maria Zakharova, una mujer en el corazón del poder ruso - Boltxe







www.boltxe.eus


----------



## Eslacaña (1 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Vuelven las discusiones sobre el precio del petróleo. Nuevo objetivo de 60 dólares por barril. Esto podría ser la base de un acuerdo.*
> 13:28 || 01/12/2022



Teniendo en cuenta que a Rusia, junto Arabia Saudí, les cuesta por debajo de 20 dólares/barril ponerlos en el mercado, pues como tope no está mal. Lo de la tropa de Bruselas ya son para llevarlos a un circo como payasos.


----------



## cryfar74 (1 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Alemania y Noruega piden a la OTAN que proteja los gasoductos submarinos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo hacia, donde se produjeron las explosiones se encuentra uno de los radares de mayor importancia de la OTAN, 

Esta petición solo sirve para poder acusar formalmente a los EEUU si vuelve a ocurrir algún "accidente".


----------



## Eslacaña (1 Dic 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> En ese mapa le dejan Nikolyev como salida al mar a Ucrania . Desconocía las ambiciones Rrumanas sobre Odessa y Belgorod.



Rumania no se hace con Odessa ni en sus sueños más húmedos. Vamos, antes los de Odessa se van con los rusos.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Dic 2022)

El riesgo de una guerra nuclear es enorme.







De las declaraciones de Lavrov hoy.

*1. Estados Unidos y la OTAN están directamente involucrados en la guerra en Ucrania.*

2. No debe esperarse ningún cambio en la política occidental.

3. Rusia ataca la infraestructura ucraniana que ayuda a matar a los rusos.

4. La OSCE es una organización marginal.

5. El riesgo de guerra nuclear en un choque militar entre potencias nucleares es enorme.

Las declaraciones de hoy de Lavrov (y no solo) muestran claramente que no hay acuerdo y no se espera.
De importancia clave en los próximos meses no serán las consultas en terceros países, sino el curso y el resultado de la campaña de invierno 2022-2023.










Captura de pantalla a mediados de octubre. Cuando hubo un caso de derrota del "Pantsir" cerca de Kherson.
Un par de Eurofighters volaron en el espacio aéreo rumano. Fueron acompañados por un RAF RC-135.
Durante algún tiempo estuvieron girando cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, luego "desaparecieron": los transpondedores se apagaron y se desaparecieron en algún lugar de la región de Odessa.
Se desconoce qué hicieron allí y cuánto tiempo permanecieron.







Y esta es una captura de pantalla a fines de agosto y la fecha coincidió aproximadamente con los casos de derrota de sistemas de defensa aérea de largo alcance rusos
Desde algún lugar del Mediterráneo (¿quizás desde un portaaviones?), Volaron un par de Growlers de la Marina de los EE. UU.
En el espacio aéreo de Rumania, repostaron de un aviión cisterna que volaba allí.
El RC-135 y AWACS también estaban dando vueltas allí.
Luego, al acercarse a la frontera con Ucrania, el "Growler" con el indicativo AE11 "desapareció".

El segundo con el distintivo de llamada AE12 voló hacia la región de Odessa y "desapareció" un poco más tarde; probablemente su tripulación se distrajo y olvidó apagarlo.
transpondedores entrando en silencio de radio.
Seguramente trabajaron como pareja sobre los sistemas de defensa aérea. Uno como distraccion - el otro disparo.
*Es un hecho que la aviación de la OTAN está en el espacio aéreo de Ucrania. *
Y no cualquiera, sino exactamente el que está diseñado para suprimir la defensa aérea.
Entonces, tal vez los sistemas de defensa aérea destruidos estén muy lejos y no sean "méritos" ucranianos ...

un radar S-300 cerca de Kherson fue destruido por este misil estadounidense. (HARM)
Los militares sobrevivieron milagrosamente. Y hay varios casos así.
Y quién está lanzando estos misiles ?
Vi los resultados de su uso en una foto.
Tal vez Ucrania publique el uso de estos misiles por parte de los estadounidenses haciendolos pasar por sus victorias.
En realidad a Ucrania le quedan muy pocos MiG. se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano
Los MiG-29 ucranianos con misiles HARM llevaron a cabo misiones principalmente contra "Pantsir" y "Tors". Hasta aproximadamente octubre.

Del 5 al 7 de agosto, se llevó a cabo una operación de la OTAN utilizando HARM anti-radar (ya sea desde lanzadores estacionarios o desde aviones), como resultado de lo cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anunciaron la destrucción de 14 radares y sistemas de defensa aérea de la Federación Rusa. Es difícil creerse esta propaganda...
Pero parece que los rusos encontraron una solución en cómo lidiar con ellos con sistemas de guerra electrónica, ya que más tarde estos HARM comenzaron a caer en su totalidad, incluso en zonas residenciales.








“El Pentágono ha estado utilizando durante mucho tiempo existencias de equipos pasados de fecha para abastecer a Kiev, a veces dejando equipos caducados a las tropas ucranianas”, dice el material.

Entonces, un oficial estadounidense anónimo dijo que el AGM-88B que golpeó el edificio residencial "provino casi con seguridad de excedentes antiguos".

Los misiles HARM mostraron una efectividad muy baja en Ucrania, la mayoría de ellos fueron derribados en el aire debido a su baja velocidad, que es de 600 m / s. Tal velocidad no es difícil para los modernos sistemas de defensa aérea rusos.

PD: El misil HARM de EE. UU. lanzado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania golpeó un edificio residencial en Kramatorsk


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu crees que los rusos son tontos del culo?
> 
> Ni siquiera son paquetes, son sobres pero aunque fueran sacos , esto solo perjudica a Rusia porque Ucrania la acusará de esos envíos como ya está haciendo, es un acto de falsa bandera de manual, Ucrania quiere a la OTAN en el conflicto que, estar ya está pero Ucrania pretende declaración de Guerra de la OTAN a Rusia, si eso ocurre todo tu discurso se va a tomar por culo porque si Ucrania consigue lo que quiere habrá millones de muertos, puede que tú entre los primeros, terminaríamos en guerra mundial nuclear si se lía Rusia-OTAN.



¿LOS RUSOS???... QUÍEN HA HECHO ESO ES UN MAJADERO... ni pro-ruso, ni antiruso, ni pro-otan, ni anti-nada... UN MAJADERO que está jugando con fuego y acabará haciendo un mal a alguien...

Las personas TENEMOS LA OBLIGACION de ser críticas y SABER exactamente cual es nuestra posición ante cada cosa, pero ello no puede en ningún caso justificar la MAJADERÍA...

Que yo no sepa diferenciar mi posición, de lo que es un acto de barbarie es realmente absurdo, porque vendría a ser tanto como decir que NO SE lo que digo habitualmente...

La gente lo que tiene que aprender es a saber EXACTAMENTE qué opina y el porqué, pero ello no le debe impedir ejercer la crítica sobre aquello que no es correcto, incluso si eso pone en cuestión su punto de vista... 

Cuando la gente permite y ampara en función de sus opiniones actos reprobables, vengan de dónde vengan, con la finalidad de no ver mermada su posición, ENTONCES está aceptando de hecho negociar con el diablo y se pone al servicio de cosas que probablemente jamás ha defendido... 

Mi discurso, el que fuese se basa en principios sólidos y muy certeros SOBRE LOS QUE JAMAS negocio... uno de ellos es no aceptar la ESTUPIDEZ y la majadería no es más que eso... y me importa poco si frente a terceros merma o no mi opinión, que por cierto no cambia ni un ápice, pues se basa en LA VERDAD y LOS DATOS contrastables, no en meras y sesgadas sensibilidades que me han entrado...


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Dic 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> A ver, no entendía lo que querías decir. Pero estás cometiendo un error básico, el obús es la pieza de artillería que lo dispara, una variante del cañón que tira en una trayectoria curva. A lo que te refieres es a la producción de "granadas", porque en origen eran esféricas, como las balas de cañón y el tubo para la mecha les daba la misma forma que la fruta.
> 
> Por desgracia no conozco de memoria ni en detalle el proceso de fabricación de granadas, el de los cañones sí, por lo que tendría que consultar algún libro especializado. A juzgar por tu mensaje tú tienes conocimientos genéricos de industria del metal, y los estás empleando para reconstruir cómo es el hipotético proceso de fabricación. Ahora lamento mucho no haber comprado este libro
> 
> ...



Lo que nosotros llamábamos obús es a la munición necesaria para el cañón, concretamente a la parte que lleva el explosivo, el resto es la vania que lleva la polvora para impulsar el proyectil u obus.

Algo de metalurgia se, tanto estudiado como por trabajo, lo que no se es si los proyectiles u obuses pueden hacerse con molde, vertiendo la colada dentro, ya que cada acero o metal necesita unas ciertas características de enfriamiento y templado, pero aun usando molde es necesario un mecanizado posterior (torno).

La metalurgia es un mundo interesante y complejo y los rusos en eso son los amos y un acero de un tipo sirve para unas cosas y otro para otras.

Creo que los griegos enfriaban las espadas de hierro forjado en caliente en sangre de sus enemigos, ellos decían que así la espada adquiría el valor del guerrero, pero lo que adquirida era el carbono que lleva la sangre logrando una mezcla de hierro y carbono (acero) en su capas más exteriores lo que les confería mayor resistencia.

Aquí lo cuentan de los toledanos aunque hay una rectificación al final que esa técnica era ya muy conocida tiempos atrás.




__





Templado del acero - Urbipedia - Archivo de Arquitectura


El temple es un tratamiento térmico al que se somete al acero, concretamente a piezas o masas metálicas ya conformadas en el Mecanizado‏‎, para aumentar su dureza, Resistencia a esfuerzos y tenacidad. El proceso se lleva a cabo calentando el acero a una temperatura aproximada de 915 °C en el...




www.urbipedia.org




...
*De la cultura popular*
Cuenta la leyenda que los primeros "aceros templados" se desarrollaron por mero acaso en Toledo, España, en donde se concentraba la "armería real" en la Edad Media. Allí eran fabricadas espadas, armaduras y partes metálicas en general. Por una mezcla de crueldad y servilismo, al herrero real se le ocurrió ensartar un prisionero de guerra (probablemente un "moro" o simpatizante) capturado en las guerras contra la dominación árabe, demás está explicar que esta crueldad hizo que la hoja de la espada fuera calentada "al rojo" para cometer el "acto simbólico", “muerte ritual” o “bautismo de sangre” y el resultado fue avasallador, la espada quedó endurecida, o "TEMPLADA" usando el cuerpo de un hombre como "agente refrigerante" del proceso; frente al hallazgo, la sorpresa y después de la sorpresa todos los nobles encomendaban su espada "toledana", por lo que se quedaron sin esclavos para sacrificar y por nefasta analogía y desprecio al enemigo los esclavos fueron sustituidos por cerdos que morían "en proceso" templando espadas, hasta que a alguien se le ocurrió que eso de "tener que matar" alguien o algún animal para templar el acero podría ser una superstición y probaron hacerlo con el agua, el aceite, con iguales resultados y así es hasta ahora en el lado oeste del planeta. [citas??][Tal cosa era practicada ya mucho antes de la presencia romana en Hispania por pueblos bárbaros del norte y el temple de las armas es conocido desde siglos antes de Cristo...]


----------



## Abu-Yunis (1 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Eso sí que es una vuelta al siglo XVIII.


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues está bastante clara su procedencia, cuando lo que se busca es declarar a Rusia Estado terrorista...



La procedencia es la de un IMBECIL, que da igual lo que opine y que si mueve a unos u otros a tomar una decisión en función de ello les vuelve igualmente imbéciles...


----------



## Eslacaña (1 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cacharros made in USA, de 105 millones de dolares, que colapsan solos y sin volar
> La Otan está preparadísima para confrontar Rusia, sin duda



105 millones pelado. Luego ponle armamento, mantenimiento y demás. En todo su ciclo de vida un F35 no baja de 250 millones. Hasta Trump dijo que era un estafa.
Ah!! y todas las actualizaciones y control de software, descarga de datos y demás, en EEUU. Vamos que saben hasta cuando el piloto se echa un pedo.
Menudo pollo montó el gobierno de Noruega cuando supo que se monitorizaba todo el avión desde EEUU, despegues, rutas, etc...


----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2022)

Andriy, donde yo estoy he visto unos cuantos Teslas. Y montones de Ford, KIA, Renault, Toyota, Hyundai, BMW, Mercedes... Los Ladas, sobre todo los modernos (Granta, Vesta, XRay, etc)

Hay que currarse un poco más la propaganda, rapacín. A ves sólo eres bueno tangando a los tuyos...


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Resiliencia, resiliencia. Sólo por eso se merecen una nuke en Downing Street. Toda la puta calle, por aguantar esos vecinos.



_En esa calle no hay vecinos, solo oficinas gubernamentales._


----------



## Zepequenhô (1 Dic 2022)

Acordonada la Embajada de los EEUU por otro paquete bomba.


----------



## Zepequenhô (1 Dic 2022)

Ahora mismo en las noticias.


----------



## Adriano II (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _En esa calle no hay vecinos, solo oficinas gubernamentales._



Joder pues ya podían habilitar alguna para que no tuvieran que dar las ruedas de prensa en la puta calle como si no tuvieran casa ...


----------



## vil. (1 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que a Rusia, junto Arabia Saudí, les cuesta por debajo de 20 dólares/barril ponerlos en el mercado, pues como tope no está mal. Lo de la tropa de Bruselas ya son para llevarlos a un circo como payasos.



El coste de extracción del barril de petroleo no se puede hacer en DOLARES, tiene que hacerse en barriles de petroleo, dado que es el patrón que marca el valor del Dolar y por tanto según cueste el barril, así costará su extracción, como todo en realidad...

Pongamos que cada barril de petroleo para Arabia Saudí, suele ser el de extracción más barata tiene que poner 1 barril por cada 4 que extrae.... ese es su coste... en función del valor del petroleo tienes el valor de su extracción que se amolda mayormente...

Es probable y muy posible que a Arabia no le llegue a suponer más que 1 por cada 5, pero a Rusia tiene en todo caso que se algo más, pongamos 1 por cada 4...

Y sí, mientras tengan margen no existe ningún problema para ellos en realidad sólo el presupuestario y lo que precisan ganar para mantener la producción y sus presupuestos....

El grave problema que tendríamos todos es si esa referencia se aproxima en demasía, en cuyo caso... en fin...


----------



## Ramonmo (1 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Recordemos que la constitución ucraniana en el artículo 16 establece que es obligación del estado salvaguardar el acervo genético del país.

Algo que en cualquier otro lugar sonaría levemente nazi, pero como los ucranianos son mu güenos, no hay problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> IM PRO VI SA CION
> 
> Todos han reconocido que el ejército Ucraniano estab siendo preparado desde hace años para estar listo frente a una situación como esta... AÑOS...
> 
> ...



Queda otra explicación: están demoliendo Europa intencionadamente. Es lo único que realmente cuadra. No se puede ser tan asno y hacer tantas cosas mal seguidas, y que sea por mano de todos. Unas pocas vale, pero siguen la linde hasta el fin del mundo.


----------



## Argentium (1 Dic 2022)

*Los precios del petróleo suben mientras los operadores observan la posible disminución de las restricciones COVID de China, la reunión de la OPEP + Marketwatch*
14:17 || 01/12/2022


----------



## EGO (1 Dic 2022)

La Embajada de Estados Unidos en Madrid recibe una carta bomba


Nueva alerta en España, esta vez por una nueva amenaza de una carta bomba en la Embajada de Estados Unidos en Madrid.




www.antena3.com





WTF?


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

De los productores de..."Que no era un misil ruso, que estaba de parranda", llegaa..."Nunca te cases con el correo del Zar", en los mejores telediarreos.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (1 Dic 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Recordemos que la constitución ucraniana en el artículo 16 establece que es obligación del estado salvaguardar el acervo genético del país.
> 
> Algo que en cualquier otro lugar sonaría levemente nazi, pero como los ucranianos son mu güenos, no hay problema.
> 
> Saludos.



Sinceramente, ojalá nuestra constitución tuviera ese artículo.


----------



## danilovix (1 Dic 2022)

Vamo a vel, quien de vosotros ha sido??


----------



## alfonbass (1 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Unas balas al correo y nos olvidamos de la pobreza energética o cómo va esto?



A lo mejor es que esa “pobreza energética” es exagerada….


----------



## Adriano II (1 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El coste de extracción del barril de petroleo no se puede hacer en DOLARES, tiene que hacerse en barriles de petroleo, dado que es el patrón que marca el valor del Dolar y por tanto según cueste el barril, así costará su extracción, como todo en realidad...
> 
> Pongamos que cada barril de petroleo para Arabia Saudí, suele ser el de extracción más barata tiene que poner 1 barril por cada 4 que extrae.... ese es su coste... en función del valor del petroleo tienes el valor de su extracción que se amolda mayormente...
> 
> ...



Se llama EROI (Energy Return on Energy Invested)


----------



## magufone (1 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Andriy, donde yo estoy he visto unos cuantos Teslas. Y montones de Ford, KIA, Renault, Toyota, Hyundai, BMW, Mercedes... Los Ladas, sobre todo los modernos (Granta, Vesta, XRay, etc)
> 
> Hay que currarse un poco más la propaganda, rapacín. A ves sólo eres bueno tangando a los tuyos...



Ya ha conseguido la pasta para su Tes... estoooo... para el dron?


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

La táctica es clara. Apagar luces y destruir ucranianos + Frío, lluvia, barro...
y las trincheras se tornan tumbas. No existe el disparar y escapar para ellos.
Pierden armaduras y sin artillería son pulverizados.

No creo que veamos ofensiva proximamente. Veremos el infierno desde arriba. 
Los ucranianos se quedarán en su sitio y serán bombardeados intensamente.

infligir el mayor número posible de bajas a los 404 militares y reducir al máximo 
las bajas del ejército ruso. Las grandes ofensivas significan mayor número de bajas.



S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Sinceramente, ojalá nuestra constitución tuviera ese artículo.



Al igual que en Ucrania, en el reino de Borbón habría, no 17 autonomías, sino 200...   

Y, con poco riesgo de equivocación, no tendría mas que mirarse usted al espejo, con perdón.


----------



## GuidoVonList (1 Dic 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Sinceramente, ojalá nuestra constitución tuviera ese artículo.



Es de lo único bueno que tienen, aunque habría que ver a que llaman acervo genético. Porque lo mismo el análisis se traspapela y los resultados dicen que Dimitri el de la DPR no es ucro pero el judío zelenski es el ucro de los ucros.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> La Embajada de Estados Unidos en Madrid recibe una carta bomba
> 
> 
> Nueva alerta en España, esta vez por una nueva amenaza de una carta bomba en la Embajada de Estados Unidos en Madrid.
> ...



Son los foreros prorusos de este hilo

cuidado pues


----------



## bigplac (1 Dic 2022)

No es tan fácil, para primavera la OTAN tendrá listos nuevas armas y tropas nuevas. Si la guerra llega a primavera Rusia pierde.

Ahora es cuando parece que Ucrania esta mas débil, en el próximo mes




mazuste dijo:


> La táctica es clara. Apagar luces y destruir ucranianos + Frío, lluvia, barro...
> y las trincheras se tornan tumbas. No existe el disparar y escapar para ellos.
> Pierden armaduras y sin artillería son pulverizados.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> 105 millones pelado. Luego ponle armamento, mantenimiento y demás. En todo su ciclo de vida un F35 no baja de 250 millones. Hasta Trump dijo que era un estafa.
> Ah!! y todas las actualizaciones y control de software, descarga de datos y demás, en EEUU. Vamos que saben hasta cuando el piloto se echa un pedo.
> Menudo pollo montó el gobierno de Noruega cuando supo que se monitorizaba todo el avión desde EEUU, despegues, rutas, etc...



10500 millones les sale a Alimaña 35 F35...eso si con todos los misiles y gadgets posibles


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Dirección de Zaporizhzhya
Situación a las 16.00 horas del 1 de diciembre de 2022

En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, el mando de las AFU está creando la agrupación de tropas y llevando a cabo la coordinación de combate entre las formaciones ucranianas.

Se ha formado un grupo táctico de Sich en Nikopol. Según los residentes locales, la ofensiva contra las posiciones rusas comenzará cuando mejoren las condiciones meteorológicas.

▪ Han llegado unidades de la dirección de Kherson de la 128ª Brigada Ogshbry y de la 129ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Se realizaron simulacros de comunicación entre 128 Ogshbir, 65 Ombra, 1 Otbr, así como 102, 108, 110, 128 y 129 brigadas de la TRO de las AFU.

▪ Una división de misiles antiaéreos de la 65ª Obrbr, que vigila la actividad de los aviones de la Fuerza Aérea rusa desde un aeródromo de Melitopol, está desplegada en las proximidades de Orekhovo y Preobrazhenka.

▪ En la línea Poltavka-Malinovka, grupos de asalto ucranianos de seis a diez hombres apoyados por un "mortero de 60 mm itinerante" intentan periódicamente realizar salidas contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Los militares rusos descubren a tiempo los movimientos del enemigo y proporcionan fuego de barrera a las unidades ucranianas, haciéndolas retroceder a sus posiciones originales.

▪ Las dotaciones de artillería de largo alcance M777 con misiles guiados M982 Excalibur han sido desplegadas en Kirovo.

▪ Un UAV de reconocimiento está operando a lo largo de la línea del frente y los informadores ucranianos en la parte de la región de Zaporizhzhia controlada por Rusia están transmitiendo datos sobre las actividades de las tropas rusas.

▪ El 16º batallón de la 58ª brigada de infantería mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha sido retirado urgentemente del distrito de Orekhovo. Se enviará personal de la 58ª brigada de infantería para reforzar la guarnición de Bakhmutsk.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

Notas seminecrológicas desde el interior del ataúd:

*En el interior de la línea del frente de Bakhmut "llena de cadáveres" y de pérdidas "colosales*
_*Los soldados ucranianos en la línea del frente en la ciudad de Bajmut están luchando contra 
los ataques rusos en condiciones terribles.

El comandante del batallón Svoboda, Petro Kuzyk, cuya unidad es una de las que mantienen
Bakhmut, dijo que sus soldados están en trincheras llenas de cadáveres, luchando en condiciones 
de frío extremo y con el agua hasta las rodillas contra los ataques de Rusia.

Preguntado por NV news sobre la magnitud de las pérdidas humanas hasta el momento, respondió: 
"Son colosales. Ni siquiera se cuentan los cadáveres.

"Los campos, los bosques frente a las posiciones están llenos de cadáveres. Los he visto: arrastran
a su gente para enterrarlos, les quitan los jerséis de abrigo y empiezan a ponérselos ellos mismos.

Pero, sin embargo, cada grupo de asalto tiene un lanzagranadas, un ametrallador, y sus ametralladoras 
cumplen más o menos su cometido. Tienen manadas.

"Me disculpo por hablar despacio ahora, porque tengo mucho frío - me está mareando. Ya he dejado 
la primera línea (desde que me llamaron). Estoy calentando en el coche, casi me estoy durmiendo, 
porque no he dormido en todo este tiempo. Ayer atacaron, muy seriamente. Sintieron una debilidad 
en nuestra defensa, porque (no voy a nombrar los números de las unidades, para no estropear su honor) 
hay unidades que están menos motivadas que las nuestras.

Y ayer debilitaron un poco nuestra defensa en la zona de Bakhmut. Algunas unidades no pudieron resistir 
este ataque de artillería y se retiraron.

"Este es nuestro principio: nosotros, el Batallón Svoboda, no nos retiramos. Por eso, nos encontramos 
en una situación jodida, y teníamos mucho trabajo que hacer.

Además, es un pantano lleno de barro. Es muy difícil evacuar a los heridos o repartir municiones.

Las trincheras se deterioran constantemente, y en este pantano hay que reconstruirlas constantemente".
*_
* "Hoy es el primer día sin lluvia, pero entonces y ayer cuando cayó, toda el agua fluyó hacia las trincheras. 
Y el bombardeo era tal que era imposible salir de la trinchera, así que los chicos estuvieron constantemente 
mojados durante uno o dos días. Además la temperatura es así. Muchos están contusionados, muchos con 
neumonía. Pero nos mantenemos firmes y nos defendemos. Veo a los jóvenes de pie con los dientes apretados. 
Me gustaría que alguien escribiera sobre sus logros, porque poca gente en el país lo sabe".*
Alessandra Scotto di Santolo


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Se ha vuelto a declarar una alerta aérea general en Ucrania. Esperen ataques con misiles a la estructura energética. Hasta el momento no se ha informado de ningún lanzamiento de misiles, por lo que quizás de nuevo las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia tengan una salida en falso. No necesariamente un ataque hoy.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

*"La base industrial de defensa de la OTAN no está diseñada para este tipo de guerras"*
_*
El coronel retirado de la Fuerza Aérea de EEUU, Cedric Leighton, afirma que Occidente 
es incapaz de mantener a raya a los rusos durante tanto tiempo.

"La base militar-industrial de todos estos países europeos, así como la de EEUU y Canadá, 
no están realmente construidas para este tipo de guerras". 
*_
*Esto es un grave problema para Occidente.*

@kedmi


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Explosiones en Kiev, la columna de humo se eleva









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Acordonada la Embajada de los EEUU por otro paquete bomba.



Podían tapiarla.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Boomerang
> 
> Hoy a los rusos les suben las tarifas de gastos de agua, electricidad, calefacción y demás un 9%. Y el kg de pepinos cuesta 514 rublos (8,07 euros kilo)
> 
> Y los europeos sufriendo por tener que bajarnos un grado la calefacción en casa, deberíamos rendirnos.



Un kilo de mandarínas en Berlin 14€
De locura: los supermercados europeos venden la mandarina de Castellón 40 veces más cara que el precio que recibe el agricultor
El aceite de oliva a 6€ en el país mayor productor de aceite de oliva.
Paseate por cualquier supermercado y mira los precios.

Si no supieramos que solo eres un puto CM que te pagan por escribir gilipolleces, pensariamos que eres gilipollas, espera, que lo eres.

Venga sigue pasando revista a la tropa.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

La UE ha admitido que no puede confiscar los activos congelados del Banco Central de Rusia, informa el Wall Street Journal.

Esto no es posible debido al principio internacional de inmunidad del Estado.
La Comisión Europea sugiere ahora que los Estados miembros y sus socios internacionales creen un fondo para gestionar los activos líquidos y reserven los beneficios de estos activos para invertirlos en los planes de reconstrucción de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Joder pues ya podían habilitar alguna para que no tuvieran que dar las ruedas de prensa en la puta calle como si no tuvieran casa ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278336



Y el gato?


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa: Como resultado de las negociaciones, 50 militares rusos, que estaban en peligro de muerte mientras estaban cautivos, han sido devueltos desde el territorio controlado por Kiev.
▪ Los militares liberados serán trasladados a Moscú para ser tratados y rehabilitados en las instalaciones médicas del Ministerio de Defensa ruso por aviones de la aviación militar de transporte de la Fuerza Aérea rusa.
▪ Todos los liberados reciben la asistencia médica y psicológica necesaria.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Un kilo de mandarínas en Berlin 14€
> De locura: los supermercados europeos venden la mandarina de Castellón 40 veces más cara que el precio que recibe el agricultor
> El aceite de oliva a 6€ en el país mayor productor de aceite de oliva.
> Paseate por cualquier supermercado y mira los precios.
> ...



Este es un sistema de piratas de parche en el ojo y loro al hombro.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasnolymansk, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las AFU - resumen

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, la aldea de Andreevka de la DNR ha sido totalmente liberada. Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 2 tanques y 5 vehículos blindados de combate han sido destruidos.
▪ Un intento de ataque del enemigo en dirección a Kuzemivka LNR fue frustrado en la dirección de Kupyansk. Más de 60 combatientes ucranianos, 6 tanques, 5 vehículos blindados de combate y 4 vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, las AFU fueron atacadas en la zona de Stelmakhovka LNR. Además, se frustró el intento de ataque del enemigo en dirección a Chervonopopovka LNR. El enemigo sufrió pérdidas de hasta 20 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 1 tanque y 4 vehículos blindados de combate.
▪ En la dirección del sur de Donets, las unidades de las AFU intentaron contraatacar las posiciones de las fuerzas rusas en las zonas de Novomikhailovka y Vladimirovka DNR. Todos los contraataques fueron rechazados. El enemigo fue empujado de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos, 4 BMP y 3 camionetas fueron destruidos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23624









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Declaraciones de Peskov sobre el "tribunal sobre Ucrania


Los intentos de Occidente de crear un "tribunal" sobre Ucrania no serán legítimos, no serán aceptados y serán condenados;
La visión de la OTAN sobre la situación en Ucrania no es de esperar;
Los investigadores rusos siguen registrando todos los crímenes del régimen de Kiev;
NATO sigue imponiendo la guerra y prefiere luchar hasta el último ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (1 Dic 2022)

RUSIA GOLPEANDO DURO EN EL FRENTE DEL DONBÁS.

1 DEC, 13:26
*Russian forces hit three foreign mercenaries’ deployment sites in DPR — top brass*
It is specified that Russian troops also wiped out 85 Ukrainian artillery units at firing positions, manpower and military hardware in 162 areas

MOSCOW, December 1. /TASS/. Russian forces hit three foreign mercenaries’ deployment sites in the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) in the past day during the special military operation in Ukraine, Defense Ministry Spokesman Lieutenant-General Igor Konashenkov reported on Thursday.
"Operational-tactical and army aviation aircraft, missile and artillery troops hit three temporary deployment sites of foreign mercenaries’ units in the area of the settlement of Slavyansk in the Donetsk People’s Republic," the spokesman said.
Russian troops also wiped out 85 Ukrainian artillery units at firing positions, manpower and military hardware in 162 areas, the general specified


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Los colaboradores de uno de los fundadores de la Legión Extranjera, Gaston Besson, que fue declarado muerto el otro día, afirman Сооснователь Иностранного легиона Украины умер в Хорватии от болезни печени que Besson no fue asesinado en el frente, sino que murió en Croacia a causa de una cirrosis hepática, resultado de un alcoholismo crónico que se había agravado mientras Besson estaba en Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (1 Dic 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA:

Explosión en KIEV y ALERTAS AÉREAS por toda UCRANIA.

1 DEC, 15:14
*Explosion rocks Kiev — report*
Air raid warnings were issued all across Ukraine on Thursday, which were canceled slightly more than an hour later

KIEV, December 1. /TASS/. An explosion rocked Kiev on Thursday evening, the Ukrainian news outlet Strana reported.
The news organization published a photo showing a plume of smoke rising after the explosion.
The Ukrainian news outlet Vesti reported earlier on Thursday that explosions occurred in the city of Kremenchug of the Poltava Region. Air raid warnings were issued all across Ukraine on Thursday, which were canceled slightly more than an hour later.


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Un kilo de mandarínas en Berlin 14€
> De locura: los supermercados europeos venden la mandarina de Castellón 40 veces más cara que el precio que recibe el agricultor
> El aceite de oliva a 6€ en el país mayor productor de aceite de oliva.
> Paseate por cualquier supermercado y mira los precios.
> ...



Nos podríamos marcar un trolleo épico y de paso mojar la oreja a los de forotartanas, y sus putos mariachis. Odio los mariachis.

Fletar 3 ó 4 c-15 citroën, 
llenarlas de cítricos españoles y viajar hasta deustchland. Todo bien publicitado y jarana y ruído por donde se pase. 
Cartelones de: los PIGS españoles ayudan al necesitado pueblo alemán a pasar el invierno con vitamina C.
A la puta Merkel le da el parraque.


----------



## dabuti (1 Dic 2022)

En la EMBAJADA USA hace 1 hora.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

La UE se negó oficialmente a pedir disculpas (como exigían los payasos ucranianos) por su error de ayer al admitir un balance de más de 100.000 bajas en las AFU. Después de las ridículas excusas de que no era eso lo que quería decir y de los patéticos balbuceos de la banda de Zelenski sobre 10.000 - 15.000 muertos, para los que viven en una burbuja propagandística, la declaración de ayer de von der Leyen fue una verdadera ruptura del molde (hay que darse cuenta de que las cifras reales pueden socavar aún más la realidad de las imágenes propagandísticas de Ukro-TV). La UE no ve la necesidad de disculparse por ello, ya que formalmente puede seguir fingiendo que quiso decir lo contrario, mientras que por otro lado puede alegar después, pues mira, ya decíamos entonces que las AFU estaban sufriendo enormes pérdidas y no las glosábamos. En cualquier caso, esta estimación, en virtud de su carácter oficial, vivirá durante mucho tiempo en diversos estudios sobre las pérdidas de las AFU desde febrero hasta noviembre de 2022.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

La Duma Estatal estudiará un proyecto de ley para prohibir los alfabetos no cirílicos en la publicidad exterior. La prohibición (si se aprueba) también afectaría a la cuestión de las marcas registradas en el Estado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Alemania y Noruega piden a la OTAN que proteja los gasoductos submarinos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poner a la zorra al cuidado del gallinero.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

De las declaraciones de Lavrov de hoy.

1. Estados Unidos y la OTAN están directamente implicados en la guerra de Ucrania.
2. No cabe esperar ningún cambio en la política occidental.
3. Rusia está atacando la infraestructura ucraniana que está ayudando a matar a los rusos.
4. La OSCE es una organización marginal.
5. El riesgo de guerra nuclear en un choque militar de potencias nucleares es enorme.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Tengo la fuerte sospecha de que cerca de Artemivsk día tras día no sólo se siguen triturando grandes fuerzas enemigas, sino también los restos de las esperanzas de los ucranianos de una gran ofensiva exitosa en las próximas semanas, y las propias perspectivas de dicha ofensiva al mismo tiempo.

Por lo que podemos juzgar a partir de algunos retazos de información, la dirección de Artemivsk se está agrietando hasta tal punto que el enemigo está enviando allí reservas por batallones, casi todos los días y desde las más diferentes partes del frente. Tapar el agujero para que al menos no reviente irremediablemente, hasta ahora nos permite hacerlo. Pero la cuestión es si los chubatianos serán capaces de reunir algo parecido a una fuerza de ataque en otros lugares sin estas reservas quemadas.

Probablemente aún tengan dos semanas para intentarlo. Después de eso, el equilibrio general de fuerzas tendrá que empezar a cambiar con bastante rapidez.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (1 Dic 2022)

Riina dijo:


> Mi padre conoció a varios. Yo aún conocí a uno. Nunca se reía, su expresión era la del hombre que ha conocido el infierno helado cerca de San Petersburgo. . El frente oriental de la II guerra mundial les dejó un recuerdo para siempre.



El mío conoció a uno que le dijo que en los bosques de Leningrado, había casetas-nido para los pájaros. 
Aquí hasta que llegó Felix se les homenajeaba a escopetazos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Vuelven las discusiones sobre el precio del petróleo. Nuevo objetivo de 60 dólares por barril. Esto podría ser la base de un acuerdo.*
> 13:28 || 01/12/2022



El gas sube a 1700


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Vuelven las discusiones sobre el precio del petróleo. Nuevo objetivo de 60 dólares por barril. Esto podría ser la base de un acuerdo.*
> 13:28 || 01/12/2022



Llega el frío, observo que siguen haciendo el idiota.


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE ha admitido que no puede confiscar los activos congelados del Banco Central de Rusia, informa el Wall Street Journal.
> 
> Esto no es posible debido al principio internacional de inmunidad del Estado.
> La Comisión Europea sugiere ahora que los Estados miembros y sus socios internacionales creen un fondo para gestionar los activos líquidos y reserven los beneficios de estos activos para invertirlos en los planes de reconstrucción de Ucrania.
> ...



Tonterías...Estos se pasan las leyes por el forro de los cojones.
Claro que, cuando Rusia tiene al menos la misma o mayor cantidad occidental
en su país... Eso ya no se lo pueden saltar, porque son activos de sus élites, y
esas son las que mandan a parar.
Esas son las razones y no sus lamentaciones.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (1 Dic 2022)

Iraní es asesinado por las fuerzas de seguridad mientras celebraba la derrota de Irán en el Mundial


Un hombre fue asesinado el martes por la noche por las fuerzas de seguridad iraníes mientras celebraba la derrota de Irán.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## Charidemo (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Son los foreros prorusos de este hilo
> 
> cuidado pues



Un saludo a la policía.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (1 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> No comments 2:



Sé que es offtopic pero tengo que comentar esto: este vídeo es BRUTAL. Debería verlo todo el foro.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Iraní es asesinado por las fuerzas de seguridad mientras celebraba la derrota de Irán en el Mundial
> 
> 
> Un hombre fue asesinado el martes por la noche por las fuerzas de seguridad iraníes mientras celebraba la derrota de Irán.
> ...





Israelnoticias          

No se como no se te cae la cara de verguenza de poner una fuente así.


Saludos.


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tengo la fuerte sospecha de que cerca de Artemivsk día tras día no sólo se siguen triturando grandes fuerzas enemigas, sino también los restos de las esperanzas de los ucranianos de una gran ofensiva exitosa en las próximas semanas, y las propias perspectivas de dicha ofensiva al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Por lo que podemos juzgar a partir de algunos retazos de información, la dirección de Artemivsk se está agrietando hasta tal punto que el enemigo está enviando allí reservas por batallones, casi todos los días y desde las más diferentes partes del frente. Tapar el agujero para que al menos no reviente irremediablemente, hasta ahora nos permite hacerlo. Pero la cuestión es si los chubatianos serán capaces de reunir algo parecido a una fuerza de ataque en otros lugares sin estas reservas quemadas.
> 
> ...



Pues va a ser que en Artemiovsk está la clave de bóveda de esta guerra en el Este.
Viene a ser como el nido de la abeja reina militar ucraniana, el núcleo centralizado
de toda la estrategia de combate. Están palmando, en este escenario, ni se sabe
los miles que van siendo destruidos según van llegando diariamente.

Lo dicho; aquí debe estar la llave principal.


----------



## magufone (1 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Sé que es offtopic pero tengo que comentar esto: este vídeo es BRUTAL. Debería verlo todo el foro.



Acojonante. Que haya gente que aun no se crea que es INTENCIONADO que vuelva a mirar...


----------



## Praktica (1 Dic 2022)

Han aparecido imágenes del 'mal funcionamiento' del tren de aterrizaje delantero de un caza F-35 en un aeródromo de Japón
3.38pm hoy


https://topwar.ru/206033-pojavilis-kadry-s-otorvavshejsja-perednej-stojkoj-shassi-istrebitelja-f-35-na-ajerodrome-v-japonii.html


tr dee

*Últimamente aparecen con bastante regularidad informes sobre diversos incidentes desagradables ocurridos a equipos militares, barcos y aviones estadounidenses.*

Resultó que los interceptados, pero deseados por muchos países de la OTAN, y no sólo, *cazas de quinta generación F-35 de Lockheed Martin pueden fallar no sólo en combate, sino que a veces no son capaces de elevarse en el cielo. Y el avión no se estropea ni siquiera al acelerar en el despegue, sino al ser remolcado. *Esto es así a pesar de que la aeronave, en una determinada modificación, también es famosa por su capacidad para despegar y aterrizar verticalmente.

*Un incidente de este tipo ha ocurrido esta vez con el F-35B *en la Base Aérea de Kadena, en la isla japonesa de Okinawa, donde tiene su base la 1ª Ala del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada estadounidense.

*Las cadenas de televisión japonesas emitieron imágenes en las que se veía al F-35B parado en la pista de rodaje de forma poco presentable con su fuselaje pegado al hormigón. Al parecer, la aeronave tenía un puntal del tren de aterrizaje delantero plegado mientras era remolcada. Y eso está bien. Qué habría pasado si esa avería se hubiera producido durante el despegue, por no hablar del aterrizaje.*

Quizá después de *ese incidente, que no fue ni mucho menos el primero, el gobierno japonés decidió no cooperar con las autoridades estadounidenses en el desarrollo de un avión de combate de nueva generación producido por Lockheed Martin. Los dirigentes japoneses prefirieron firmar contratos para el desarrollo de una nueva generación de aviones de combate con fabricantes de aviones italianos y británicos.

En este caso, el papel principal en el desarrollo de nuevos aviones de combate se asignó a la empresa japonesa Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, mientras que el consorcio aeronáutico estadounidense se negó incluso a proporcionar a Tokio tecnología para la construcción de máquinas de combate.* La empresa británica BAE, por su parte, ha prometido dar a la parte japonesa pleno acceso a sus trabajos de desarrollo. Tokio ha decidido, con razón, que su propio control sería más fiable que la confianza ciega en los ingenieros estadounidenses.

*En diciembre del año pasado, un avión de combate F-35A en servicio en la Fuerza de Autodefensa Aérea de Japón se estrelló en el aeropuerto internacional de Hakodate, en la prefectura de Hokkaido. El piloto no resultó herido, pero una vez más el hecho no favoreció al avión estadounidense.

En abril de 2019, el Ministerio de Defensa de Japón informó que un cazabombardero de quinta generación F-35A de las Fuerzas de Autodefensa del país cayó en el Océano Pacífico cerca de la prefectura norteña de Aomori. La causa aún no ha sido nombrada oficialmente. Extraoficialmente, el piloto se asfixió por falta de oxígeno cuando el sistema de suministro de oxígeno funcionó mal.*



XXXXX

alguien murió noo hace mucho en japan. Antonio, primer aviso, compra lo que te mandan.
aunque sea la mierda


----------



## Mabuse (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _En esa calle no hay vecinos, solo oficinas gubernamentales._



Pues más a mi favor.


----------



## Malevich (1 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Colorineros blancos al ritmo de ¡La Internacional!



Hoy el pis decía que piden libertad pero no democracia. 
Toma ya.


----------



## Malevich (1 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La falsa bandera de las cartas bomba está realizada expresamente para que los telediarreos hablen de ello y culpen a Rusia.



En general ya hay bastante desinterés en la población. Por eso está volviendo la guerra del Genaro a plena y caliente actualidad.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Dic 2022)

Riina dijo:


> Mi padre conoció a varios. Yo aún conocí a uno. Nunca se reía, su expresión era la del hombre que ha conocido el infierno helado cerca de San Petersburgo. . El frente oriental de la II guerra mundial les dejó un recuerdo para siempre.



El "marqués de Serafín" que si bien no era Marqués pero sí firmaba como Serafín fue herido allí, cuarenta años después se le gangrenó la pierna por culpa de la herida. Álvaro de Laiglesia y Manpaso "el caricaturista oficical del ABC también lo fueron. Conocí algún otro ya no tan famoso. Gente normal la mayoría, con historis muy curiosas, eso sí.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

Francia no descarta cortes eléctricos a partir de enero

Lefigaro.fr


----------



## Malevich (1 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el pacto Molotov-Ribentrop era entre Alemania y la URSS, Polonia es irrelevante aqui por mucho que este estorbando en el medio del mapa
> 
> La URSS recuperaba Bielorusia Occidental y Ukrania Occidental, robadas por Polonia a Rusia en la guerra de 1919-1921 (Paz de Riga), despues de que Vladimir I Lenin le concedira la independencia a Polonia (gran error), que deberia haber seguido siendo una provincia autonoma dentro de Rusia/URSS , como en tiempos de los Romanov
> 
> ...



Ucrania occidental no era Rusia sino Austria Hungría. Y se repartió entre Checoslovaquia, Polonia y Rumanía. 
Su anexión por la URSS.... polvos y lodos, como muchas otras...


----------



## Malevich (1 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Como una forma de desprecio siempre se ha dicho a los españoles que Africa empieza en los PIRINEOS... y sinceramente no es plato de buen gusto, pero cuando miro las idas, las venidas, los mamoneos de todo tipo que tienen los diferentes países de Europa doy en pensar que EFECTIVAMENTE nosotros siempre estuvimos PROTEGIDOS por los PIRINEOS de tanta BARBARIE...
> 
> Jamás había visto la historia de España como una huída de Europa y de la barbarie general que teneis montada, pero...
> 
> ...



El concepto de nación étnica es terrible, y es moneda común en el este. España lleva 500 años con sus fronteras casi inamovibles. 
Aquí algunos intentan aplicar el modelo étnico por suerte aún sin mucho éxito. Separatistas y separadores.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ucrania occidental no era Rusia sino Austria Hungría. Y se repartió entre Checoslovaquia, Polonia y Rumanía.
> Su anexión por la URSS.... polvos y lodos, como muchas otras...



La razon por la que Galitzia es catolica y no ortodoxa es politica, los Polaco-Lituanos cambiaon la adscripcion de la iglesia ortodozxa a la catolica

_En 1596 se produjo la Unión de Brest por la cual el metropolitanato de Kiev de rito bizantino entró de nuevo en comunión con la Santa Sede y rompió relaciones con la Iglesia ortodoxa, constituyéndose en la Ecclesia Ruthena Unita. Aunque el término rutenos fue utilizado antes más ampliamente para los habitantes de la Rus de Kiev_

en Volynia y Polesia la gran mayoria sigue siendo ortodoxa y fue parte del imperio ruso, no de Austro-Hungaro
es de suponer que cuando Rusia retomo estas regiones despues de las particiones polacas, revirtio los cambios de los polaco-lituanos, aunque el pueblo llano siguio con su fe independientemente que los responsables politicos de la iglesia local fueran extranjeros o colocados por extranjeros


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El concepto de nación étnica es terrible, y es moneda común en el este. España lleva 500 años con sus fronteras casi inamovibles.
> Aquí algunos intentan aplicar el modelo étnico por suerte aún sin mucho éxito. *Separatistas y separadores.*



Existen separatistas, no separadores. El último concepto ha sido acuñado por los rojazos patrios para ocultar su alianza fáctica con los separatas, ie. con las fuerzas de los enemigos exteriores de España.


----------



## Malevich (1 Dic 2022)

Hubardo dijo:


> En ese mapa le dejan Nikolyev como salida al mar a Ucrania . Desconocía las ambiciones Rrumanas sobre Odessa y Belgorod.



Belgorod fue rumana y se llamaba Cetatea Alba. 
Odessa nunca fue parte de la Romania Mare, pero la ocuparon en la segunda guerra mundial. 
Es muy recomendable leer los diarios de Mihai Sebastián.


----------



## MagicPep (1 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El "marqués de Serafín" que si bien no era Marqués pero sí firmaba como Serafín fue herido allí, cuarenta años después se le gangrenó la pierna por culpa de la herida. Álvaro de Laiglesia y Manpaso "el caricaturista oficical del ABC también lo fueron. Conocí algún otro ya no tan famoso. Gente normal la mayoría, con historis muy curiosas, eso sí.



el abuelo de un amigo fue a la division azul para entrar en la FASA renault... y entro... eso eran "opositores" y no los de ahora... bueno lo que termino siendo la FASA q no se que seria por entonces


----------



## Malevich (1 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La razon por la que Galitzia es catolica y no ortodoxa es politica, los Polaco-Lituanos cambiaon la adscripcion de la iglesia ortodozxa a la catolica
> 
> _En 1596 se produjo la Unión de Brest por la cual el metropolitanato de Kiev de rito bizantino entró de nuevo en comunión con la Santa Sede y rompió relaciones con la Iglesia ortodoxa, constituyéndose en la Ecclesia Ruthena Unita. Aunque el término rutenos fue utilizado antes más ampliamente para los habitantes de la Rus de Kiev_
> 
> en Volynia y Polesia la gran mayoria sigue siendo ortodoxa y fue parte del imperio ruso, no de Austro-Hungaro



Sí, yo como Ucrania occidental me refería a Leópolis, Stanislau o Cernauti.


----------



## Malevich (1 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Existen separatistas, no separadores. El último concepto ha sido acuñado por los rojazos patrios para ocultar su alianza fáctica con los separatas, ie. con las fuerzas de los enemigos exteriores de España.



El término lo acuñó Ortega y Gasset que de "rojazo" tenía lo que tú.


----------



## frangelico (1 Dic 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> el abuelo de un amigo fue a la division azul para entrar en la FASA renault... y entro... eso eran "opositores" y no los de ahora... bueno lo que termino siendo la FASA q no se que seria por entonces



Yo conocí a una pandilla de antiguos divisionarios que mantenían un local con un montón de recuerdos de aquello, un grupo curioso. El último murió mayor ya entrado el siglo.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (1 Dic 2022)

Mr. Pitifool dijo:


> Hola, buenos días:
> Lo primero, enhorabuena por el programa. Os leo todos los días, muy entretenido e interesante todo, pero hoy tengo una pregunta para los tertulianos
> 
> He visto unas páginas atrás un mapa acerca de una pinza para rodear una ciudad que parece que es el infierno para ambos bandos. Y me ha llamado la atención el mapa en sí. Es decir, Bajmut, o como se escriba, parece algo fundamental para ambos ejércitos. Algo tipo, "el Ejército Rojo hará una pinza en Bajmutgrado para cercar al VI Ejército de Ucrania". Pero observo que esa ciudad es un poblacho de mierda de 70k habitantes, supongo que unos cuantos se habrán largado ya, y la "pinza" se reduce a unos cuantos rusos corriendo por campos de cultivo detrás de los tanques más avanzados del mundo (Armata, creo) separados entre sí por 10 km lineales, como mucho. Vale, pongamos que de este a oeste, la ciudad en medio, hay 20 kilómetros.
> ...



Si, muchas cosas de esta guerra no tienen sentido. 
Hay algo que nos perdemos de este tema.

Putin permitiendo que Ucrania siga vendiendo titanio en trenes que circulando por redes viarias intactas.
Sin volar los puentes del dnieper que partiría al país en dos, permitiendo que por los túneles de transcarpatia entre todo el material pesado de los anglos y sus títeres. 
Liberando a los nazis, cuando iba a "desnazificar " el país, regalando kherson con una excusa militar patética, etc,etc.
Sólo cuando su gente se ha empezado a cuestionar todo, Putin ha comenzado hace poco con bombardeos un poco más serios a la infraestructura.
Algo no cuadra.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El "marqués de Serafín" que si bien no era Marqués pero sí firmaba como Serafín fue herido allí, cuarenta años después se le gangrenó la pierna por culpa de la herida. Álvaro de Laiglesia y Manpaso "el caricaturista oficical del ABC también lo fueron. Conocí algún otro ya no tan famoso. Gente normal la mayoría, con historis muy curiosas, eso sí.



El director de cine, ¿como se llamaba?.

PD: Mi tío, mi tío estuvo en la legión Azul, NUNCA HABLÓ DE ELLO, se trajo de Rusia un pistolón ruso (creo que una tokarev) la escondieron y con el paso de los años en los 60 se la volvieron a enseñar.

La desmontó rápidamente delante de todos y la tiró la pozo donde nadie lo volviera a ver jamás.

Nadie le preguntó.


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El término lo acuñó Ortega y Gasset que de "rojazo" tenía lo que tú.



Ni idea, pero los que lo utilizan lógicamente lo hacen suyo.


----------



## zapatitos (1 Dic 2022)

¿Estás seguro que eso es una grabación actual? Porque ahora mismo en Ucrania estarán con máximas por debajo del cero y yo el terreno del video no le veo muy helado y escarchado que digamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Elimina (1 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Son los foreros prorusos de este hilo
> 
> cuidado pues



Los foreros "prorrusos" de este foro siempre estarán bajo el punto de mira de antenatres, antes que los foreros "antirrusos". Como prensa dependiente de tantas cuerdas que al final explotará, es así.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

Extenso. 
Muy buen artículo sobre el sistema eléctrico francés, previsiones y más.

Como dato curioso, descenso de 1 grado temperatura aumenta consumo nacional 2400 megavatios.


Ahora no puedo ponerlo traducido









Coupure d'électricité : les prévisions aujourd'hui et dans les prochains jours


COUPURE DE COURANT. Le risque de coupure d'électricité en France s'éloigne depuis la fin d'année, mais la surveillance du réseau électrique reste de mise jusqu'en janvier ou février 2023. Suivez le signal Ecowat et la situation en temps réel...




www.linternaute.com


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Lo que quedó a la sombra del "acuerdo sobre los cereales": ¿desbloqueará la ONU el oleoducto de amoníaco?

El Secretario General Adjunto de Asuntos Humanitarios de la ONU, Martin Griffiths, sugiere que es inminente un acuerdo para reabrir el oleoducto de amoníaco Togliatti-Odessa.

Ya hemos escrito sobre la importancia de esta ruta para la agricultura mundial. Su cierre priva a Europa, tercer exportador mundial, de una parte importante de materias primas para la producción de fertilizantes. Algunos expertos consideran incluso que la reanudación del suministro de fertilizantes y amoníaco es más prioritaria que el suministro de alimentos desde Rusia y Ucrania.

Los motivos están claros, pero ¿qué impidió que se reanudaran los suministros antes? En primer lugar, la posición de Ucrania. Para el desbloqueo del oleoducto de amoníaco, Zelensky exigió la liberación de todos los prisioneros ucranianos según la fórmula "todos por todos". Pero este formato no convenía en absoluto a las autoridades rusas.

En primer lugar, Rusia tiene el triple de soldados de las AFU, lo que significa que ese intercambio no es rentable. Esto también se debe a que Rusia es un país civilizado, y los ucranianos capturados no regresan a casa medio muertos como resultado de la tortura, y por lo tanto pueden volver casi inmediatamente a las filas. En segundo lugar, no queda ninguna confianza en el régimen de Kiev y no hay ninguna certeza de que las autoridades ucranianas vayan a devolver realmente a todos nuestros prisioneros. Como mínimo, los condenados por presuntos crímenes de guerra en territorio ucraniano no serán definitivamente liberados.

Pero entonces, ¿qué formato podría utilizarse para negociar la reapertura del oleoducto de amoníaco? A Ucrania se le podría prometer simplemente más dinero, y quizás incluso alguna ayuda para controlar la malversación de esta ayuda. Para Rusia, podrían ofrecer otra flexibilización del "acuerdo sobre los cereales" y la eliminación de las sanciones a Rosselkhozbank, conectándolo a SWIFT. Esto ayudaría a nuestros exportadores a librarse del dictado de los bancos turcos y a aumentar instantáneamente los ingresos en un 5-6,5%.

Todavía no podemos decir cómo terminarán las negociaciones, pero la perspectiva de una crisis alimentaria mundial está obligando a todos a ponerse de acuerdo, a pesar de las hostilidades en curso.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






En la fase actual, las perspectivas de un acuerdo serio parecen casi nulas, lo que se desprende claramente de las posiciones expresadas por las partes. Por lo tanto, la campaña de invierno de 2022-2023 es inevitable y no se congelarán las hostilidades sobre los acuerdos de cereales, los oleoductos de amoníaco y otras cosas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (1 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Extenso.
> Muy buen artículo sobre el sistema eléctrico francés, previsiones y más.
> 
> Como dato curioso, descenso de 1 grado temperatura aumenta consumo nacional 2400 megavatios.
> ...



Francia tiene ese problema de dependencia de la electricidad para la calefacción. Su sistema eléctrico es capaz de suministrar 90GW (un pico diario otoñal anda por 65 GW) de potencia sumando la nuclear y desembalsando a tope y metiendo todo el gas, para atender a los picos enormes de demanda que se suelen dar en días fríos de Enero y Febrero.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa: la ofensiva rusa ha permitido liberar por completo el pueblo de Kurdyumivka, cerca de Artemivsk, en la República Popular de Donetsk, de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
Anteriormente, los militares informaron de que los asentamientos de Andreevka, Bilohorivka y Pershe Travnya de la república popular de Donetsk habían sido liberados.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## eljusticiero (1 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Cómo funciona la termita esa para señalizar enemigos?



Yo creo que el objetivo es quemarlos, no solo señalizarlos...


----------



## Argentium (1 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hombre esto iria en otro hilo. Pero ¿No se ha ayudado a los inmigrantes a integrarse? Seamos serios. Hay asociaciones en casi cada barrio de apoyo al inmigrante, pero normalmente en cuanto esos inmigrantes (especialmente si son musulmanes o africanos) alcanzan un número, crean una expresamente para defender solo a los inmigrantes de su nacionalidad, porque el interés en integrarse incluso con otros inmigrantes de otras nacionalidades es nulo. Ayudas sociales las que quieras, yo tenía unos vecinos sudamericanos que hablaban a voz en grito cachondeandose de recibir el paro (pese a estar trabajando en la obra) o que incluso pedían ayudas sociales de una persona para que viniese a cuidar al crio, pese a que eran seis personas en casa y varias trabajaban solo algunas horas al día. Te aseguro que ayudas e información sobre como solicitarlas tienen de sobra. Hay asociaciones en casi cada barrio para ayudarlos a integrarse en esos barrios, si quieres hacerlo (en barrios multiculturales muchas veces llegan a haber varias, la del ayuntamiento, más la que crean ellos solo para los inmigrantes de su país)
> 
> Como el caso comentado antes por Loignorito, eran alquilados, se ve que tampoco tenían llaves para todos y no querían molestarse en hacer copias. Rompieron varias veces la puerta del portal, su buzón lo tenían literalmente colgando porque lo abrian y cerraban a golpes sin llave. Cuando destrozaron la puerta que se caia....se quedaron con el de correos. Fiestas y borracheras con música a todo volumen varias noches a la semana hasta las tantas, muchas veces hasta las 7 de la mañana. Y no era la excepción, si no la norma (que lo estuve hablando con un policia) Al formar guettos permite ciertas cosas, porque normalmente la propia policia deja de patrullar esos barrios. Barrio obrero que pasó a ser multicultural, se degradó y las viviendas pasaron a perder valor. La policia ya solo venia si llamabas por un aviso, no en patrulla. Cada vez que venía y llamaban a su puerta por tener la música nivel discoteca, decían a la policia (solo llama a su puerta si ven que el aviso es real) que todo era culpa de que todos los Españoles del edificio eran racistas y les tenían mania y que ellos estaban durmiendo (Curioso, porque para salir a beber que volvian a las dos de la mañana para seguir liandola en casa, les sobraba el dinero o incluso para tener cuatro coches siendo seis personas) No se integran porque no tienen interés en hacerlo, al contrario, forman sus ghettos comprando en las zonas baratas (cuando hay más zonas) porque tienen algún conocido o familiar en ellas, fomentandose el efecto llamada y que la gente de esas zonas de toda la vida terminen abandonandolas. Zonas donde la gente quiere ir a usar el parque como toda la vida y se encuentra este o el solar de al lado lleno de gente de la misma nacionalidad (en caso de sudamericanos bebiendo y jugando al volley, es irónico lo que les gusta ese deporte) y no se te ocurra intentar usarlo tu. Barrio donde antes era tranquilo y que ahora hay asociaciones que han fomentado que se llegase a esa situación de guetto, que dicen que la inmigración no es el problema (hasta que lo fué mayoritaria no había ningún problema) y hacen manifestaciones para pedir ayuda todas las semanas....te podría enseñar fotos, en ellas siempre se reunen los cuatro Españoles que quedan en el barrio, inmigrantes ninguno (nulo interés en integrarse ni para pedir ayuda al ayuntamiento) Yo conozco a gente mayor, que ha vivido toda su vida allí y que ahora tienen miedo hasta de salir a comprar solas.
> 
> ...



Esas gentes que usted menciona compañero @Yomateix , con sus comportamientos incivicos son amerindios, no sudamericanos como usted los llama, son descendientes de los indios nativos americanos, se los distingue muy fácilmente, me he criado rodeado de ellos, pero NO mezclado con ellos, y sí iba al Centro Gallego de Buenos Aires todos los fines de semana, una organización que era una cosa espectacular, con unas instalaciones impresionantes, con una actividad social enriquecedora, creo que ni se imaginan las infraestructuras que allí había tanto deportivas, salones de fiestas, restaurantes, algo inmenso, ubicado muy cerquita del Centro Asturiano, y no, no tenemos nada que ver con esa gente, que están como están, porque son como son. Saludos


----------



## bigplac (1 Dic 2022)

Siempre me ha sorprendido que en las estaciones de esquí de los Alpes, la calefacción va siempre por radiadores eléctricos a todo trapo. Que es supuestamente lo que mas gasta. Nada de calefacción central con calderas. Supongo que alguna razón habrá



frangelico dijo:


> Francia tiene ese problema de dependencia de la electricidad para la calefacción. Su sistema eléctrico es capaz de suministrar 90GW (un pico diario otoñal anda por 65 GW) de potencia sumando la nuclear y desembalsando a tope y metiendo todo el gas, para atender a los picos enormes de demanda que se suelen dar en días fríos de Enero y Febrero.


----------



## Dado8 (1 Dic 2022)

"Los 'musicos' de Wagner envían saludos desde Kurdyúmovka y Ozaryánovka, recientemente liberados.".

t.me/Irinamar_Z/11949?single


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

El portavoz del Pentágono, John Kirby, en Fox News:

_- Países como Rusia y China han visto lo que hemos hecho en Afganistán... lo que hemos dicho muchas veces este año... ¡Y se quedan maravillados! Asombrados por la rapidez y eficacia con la que hemos conseguido con tan poco esfuerzo...
- ¿Hablas en serio?
- No, Brian, escúchame. Muchos afganos han sido evacuados de forma segura fuera del país con tan poco personal. Ningún otro país podría haberlo hecho._

t.me/belarusian_silovik

Nadie ha conseguido escapar de los talibanes tras 20 años de guerra y más de 2 billones de dólares gastados. Los que se aferraban al tren de aterrizaje de los aviones que partían como perros en lugar de personas eran especialmente apreciados. Es poco probable que lo repita nadie más: incluso la fuga de Saigón fue superada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (1 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El gas sube a 1700



Se nota el frío con el aumento del consumo, aunque las reservas, según AGSI, al día 29 de noviembre están al 93,19%, desconozco si es preocupante o no la evolución. Saludos


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Hay que destruir a Rusia para que deje de existir, no hay que negociar con ella - jefe del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa de Ucrania

_"Simplemente hay que destruirlos para que dejen de existir como país dentro de las fronteras en las que se encuentran. Porque hoy en día Rusia es uno de los pocos países que tiene colonias en su territorio, lo que ha destruido un gran número de pueblos, lenguas, culturas, tradiciones. Son simplemente bárbaros. Y cuando dicen que debemos sentarnos en la misma mesa con estos bárbaros y decir algo, creo que sería indigno"_, dijo francamente el nazi Danilov en el Foro de Seguridad de Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## EUROPIA (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

La Comisión Europea ha propuesto que los países de la UE adopten un techo de precios para el petróleo ruso

Según el Wall Street Journal, el precio del petróleo se situaría en 60 dólares por barril.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

El pueblo de Murom, en la región de Belgorod, ha sido bombardeado intensamente por segundo día consecutivo. En mi opinión personal, no estamos respondiendo con suficiente fuerza. Creo que los ataques masivos de artillería y aviación sobre la misma Sereda, donde se encuentra la fortaleza de Khokhl, o Volchansk, serían muy útiles ahora mismo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Los medios de comunicación de la #OTAN pretenden que el sufrimiento del pueblo #ruso en #Donetsk en 2014 sea el de Kharkiv, #Ucrania en 2022. RT.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Comisión Europea ha propuesto que los países de la UE adopten un techo de precios para el petróleo ruso
> 
> Según el Wall Street Journal, el precio del petróleo se situaría en 60 dólares por barril.
> 
> ...



Yo también le voy a topar los precios a la gasolinera.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Operación en la república popular de Luhansk: las fuerzas especiales capturaron a informadores sospechosos de cooperar con el SBU que pasaban datos para los ataques de artillería a Kiev
La operación tuvo lugar por la noche y fue precedida por el trabajo operativo de los servicios especiales /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Los estadounidenses están simulando las consecuencias de la caída de una bomba nuclear de 100 megatones sobre Kiev.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## manodura79 (1 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Francia no descarta cortes eléctricos a partir de enero
> 
> Lefigaro.fr



Yo lo de los apagones en mega ciudades multiculturizadas lo quiero ver. Creo que primero mandan a todos los remeros de la industria a su casa antes de cortar la luz en la Banlieue parisina. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amcxxl (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los estadounidenses están simulando las consecuencias de la caída de una bomba nuclear de 100 megatones sobre Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bueno eso es lo que harian los sucios y sanguinarios yankees, ya lo demostraron en Hiroshima y Nagasaki

no hay ninguna razon por la que Rusia quisiera tirar una bomba para matar a personas de etnicamente rusas y que hablan en ruso, no para destruir toda es infraestructura civil


----------



## Argentium (1 Dic 2022)

China, últimamente siempre aparece China... que es muy dependiente en energía y alimentos, están esperando, acaso, que el Gobierno Chino reprima y aplaste como cuando lo de Tiananmen para aplicar sanciones, ahí lo dejo... 

*Secretario General de la OTAN, Stoltenberg: “cada aliado debe encontrar un equilibrio entre el compromiso económico con China y volverse demasiado dependiente o vulnerable.”*
17:28 || 01/12/2022


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Gestapo ucraniana El SBU ha informado de que se sospecha de un sacerdote de Kiev Pechersk Lavra porque los feligreses cantaron una canción sobre la "Madre Rusia" en un servicio

▪ "Durante la investigación previa al juicio se ha establecido el hecho de las acciones ilegales de uno de los clérigos y sus cómplices, que participaron en ese servicio. Esto ha sido confirmado por las investigaciones de los expertos pertinentes", afirma el SBU.
▪ El SBU también informó hoy de los resultados de los registros en el convento de San Cirilo y Metodio de la UOC en Transcarpacia, donde los monjes llamaron al "despertar de la Madre Rusia". Se ha encontrado literatura impresa en Rusia que habla de la inadmisibilidad de dividir Rusia, Ucrania y Bielorrusia.


----------



## manodura79 (1 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Pues en Cuba tendrán que refinar el método porque llevan 60 años intentándolo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Argentium (1 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Yo lo de los apagones en mega ciudades multiculturizadas lo quiero ver. Creo que primero mandan a todos los remeros de la industria a su casa antes de cortar la luz en la Banlieue parisina.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Cierto, Jajajaja, es la gran oportunidad para los oportunos saqueos de los habituales de siempre, no dejarían ni los ladrillos!!! Lo que nos queda por ver en esta Europa de brazos y piernas abiertas a la multiculturalidad!!!


----------



## manodura79 (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los estadounidenses están simulando las consecuencias de la caída de una bomba nuclear de 100 megatones sobre Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y para qué iban a tirar una bomba ahí? Igual los americanos se han confundido con Hiroshima. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa que Kurdyumovka, en la RPD, ha quedado bajo el control total de las tropas rusas.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Dic 2022)

El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, solicitó al Congreso un apoyo adicional de 37.000 millones de dólares a Ucrania.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Malevich (1 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ni idea, pero los que lo utilizan lógicamente lo hacen suyo.



Pues infórmese.... España invertebrada serán poco más de 100 páginas, y es más cercano al falangismo que al comunismo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Hay que destruir a Rusia para que deje de existir, no hay que negociar con ella - jefe del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa de Ucrania
> 
> _"Simplemente hay que destruirlos para que dejen de existir como país dentro de las fronteras en las que se encuentran. Porque hoy en día Rusia *es uno de los pocos países que tiene colonias en su territorio*, lo que ha destruido un gran número de pueblos, lenguas, culturas, tradiciones. Son simplemente bárbaros. Y cuando dicen que debemos sentarnos en la misma mesa con estos bárbaros y decir algo, creo que sería indigno"_, dijo francamente el nazi Danilov en el Foro de Seguridad de Kiev.
> 
> ...



  
desde cuando un pais tiene colonias dentro de sus propias fronteras? ojala le caiga un bonito geranio a este genocida y sionazi


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los estadounidenses están simulando las consecuencias de la caída de una bomba nuclear de 100 megatones sobre Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





…
Más o menos eso…siempre que no haya huido antes la población por aviso previo de una o dos semanas…


----------



## zapatitos (1 Dic 2022)

Este gañán va a piñón fijo con la propaganda sin mirar si puede ser real o fake y le da igual que le señales alguna incoherencia o no en lo que enlaza como lo de que no parece corresponder lo que se ve en sus videos con la estación del año en que están por Ucrania. Igual es que allí también ha llegado lo del clima cambiático y están pasando unos finales de otoño de calor muy extremo como lo estamos pasando por aquí.

Así que lo mejor será que le mandemos al rincón de pensar.

Saludos y que te vaya bien.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Dic 2022)

Músicos de Wagner en las recientemente liberadas Ozaryanovka y Kurdyumovka al sur de Bakhmut


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Pues infórmese.... España invertebrada serán poco más de 100 páginas, y es más cercano al falangismo que al comunismo.



Muy bien, pero eso no responde a lo que va tras la coma que es lo le incumbe.


----------



## frangelico (1 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> desde cuando un pais tiene colonias dentro de sus propias fronteras? ojala le caiga un bonito geranio a este genocida y sionazi



Es que ellos no llaman "colonias" a lo que le robaron a México o a las mínimas reservas que les han dejado a los indígenas. Los demás tienen colonias, los anglos no.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

El estado del sistema energético en el sur de Ucrania tras los ataques rusos: el desglose de Rybarsky

Durante un reciente discurso, Zelensky dijo que la situación del suministro eléctrico en la región de Odesa es una de las peores del país. Para resolver el problema, las autoridades de Kiev están considerando incluso la fantástica opción de utilizar centrales eléctricas flotantes turcas.

A la luz de estas declaraciones, es posible determinar mediante pruebas circunstanciales qué instalaciones específicas de la infraestructura energética ucraniana en la región de Odesa quedaron fuera de servicio durante los ataques masivos con misiles.

▪ Con una probabilidad muy alta, la subestación Ajalyk 330, al noreste de Odessa, quedó fuera de servicio durante los asaltos. Esto impide la transferencia de energía a la ciudad desde la central nuclear del sur de Ucrania en la región de Nikolayev. También está fuera de servicio una línea de derivación a través del patio de maniobras abierto de la central eléctrica de Ladyzhyn, presumiblemente hasta la subestación Pobuzhskaya 330.

▪ Los ataques a las instalaciones de la central eléctrica de Ladyzhyn, en la región de Vinnytsia, también han reducido considerablemente la capacidad de transferir energía a las zonas del sur del país. Toda la región de Odesa se alimenta ahora del tránsito a través de la TPP de Moldavia, cuya capacidad es críticamente insuficiente para alimentar la región.

▪ Teóricamente, es posible que se produzcan daños en la aparamenta abierta de la central nuclear de Ucrania Sur. Sin embargo, la probabilidad es extremadamente baja: en caso de que se produjera un ataque de este tipo, los medios ucranianos habrían publicado toneladas de material del lugar de los hechos para acusar a Rusia de "terrorismo nuclear", pero no ha aparecido en Internet.

También se puede suponer que los objetivos del último ataque masivo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ya no eran los transformadores, sino precisamente los puntos de control de la estación general (GCP). Esto explica en parte que los grandes problemas de suministro eléctrico hayan comenzado simultáneamente en todo el país.

El efecto acumulativo de las anteriores incursiones ha pasado factura y el sistema energético ucraniano unificado se está desintegrando en islas separadas e inconexas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Por la noche, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguieron bombardeando zonas residenciales de Donetsk de forma caótica.
Por la mañana, se produjeron impactos en una guardería, un hotel y edificios residenciales.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Ataques enemigos en el centro de Donetsk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## EUROPIA (1 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Pues en Cuba tendrán que refinar el método porque llevan 60 años intentándolo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk




Lo que dice Obama es para los paises amigos.
A los paises enemigos directamente les aplican un criminal bloqueo o les bombardean.


----------



## ZARGON (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (1 Dic 2022)

En el canal de television ucraniano 1+1 presentaron adecuadamente a Sergei Surovikin como Ministro de Energia de Ucrania
Redactor, sal del pais !


----------



## Riina (1 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> El director de cine, ¿como se llamaba?.
> 
> PD: Mi tío, mi tío estuvo en la legión Azul, NUNCA HABLÓ DE ELLO, se trajo de Rusia un pistolón ruso (creo que una tokarev) la escondieron y con el paso de los años en los 60 se la volvieron a enseñar.
> 
> ...



Luis García Berlanga. De sus películas me quedo con La escopeta nacional y La vaquilla.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Dic 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transfieren la artillería de Zaporozhye a Kremennaya: *¿Por qué sucede?

El 29 de noviembre grupos tácticos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron sondear la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en el área de Kremennaya. Para el reconocimiento en combate sin cobertura de artillería se utilizaron unidades de las brigadas de tanques 4 y 17, asalto aéreo 80 y 95, así como de la 92 mecanizada.

Sin embargo a las pocas horas del inicio del despliegue, drones Orlan-30 detectaron el convoy cerca del pueblo de Zhitlovka (8 km al norte de Kremennaya). Después de la detección y el reconocimiento de objetivos sobre los tanques T-64BV y vehículos blindados M113, se utilizó sobre ellos artillería de cohetes. Debido al bombardeo, las tropas ucranianas detuvieron su avance y se retiraron a sus posiciones originales perdiendo entre 80 y 150 personas en pocas horas.

Al percatarse de la retirada de las fuerzas ucranianas a las áreas de retaguardia en las aldeas de Torskoye, Terny, Novosadovo, Makeevka, Stelmakhivka y Berestovoe, los sistemas de artillería Uragan y proyectiles de largo alcance Krasnopol asestaron su ataque.
Anticipándose a los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las unidades de los sistemas de cohetes de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF modificaron sus posiciones pero debido a la escasez de proyectiles y armas, sobre la cual Military Chronicle escribió anteriormente, la artillería ucraniana no pudo cubrir a sus unidades mediante represalias de contrabatería.

Según Military Chronicle, los obuses M777A2 empleados por las Fuerzas Armadas en el área de Kremennaya, así como los cañones autopropulsados polacos Krab de 155 mm, están utilizando los proyectiles M795 debido a la escasez de municiones. Con únicamente un campo de tiro de hasta 20 km, no permite a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realicen duelos de contrabatería contra los cañones rusos Giacint-B, que utilizan proyectiles Krasnopol-M (alcance 25 km), así como proyectiles de cohetes 3OF30 (hasta 33,1 km).

Debido al fracaso del ataque a Kremennaya, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ven obligadas a trasladar la artillería a esta zona desde otros sectores. Según alguna información, varias baterías de obuses M777A2 y cañones autopropulsados eslovacos Zuzana 2 de la 45 brigada de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, previamente desplegadas en Zaporozhye, podrian retirarse de sus posiciones en un futuro próximo, lo que podría conducir a un desequilibrio de las fuerzas ucranianas en el área y un colapso del frente en caso de un contraataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## risto mejido (1 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Lo que dice Obama es para los paises amigos.
> A los paises enemigos directamente les aplican un criminal bloqueo o les bombardean.



Eeuu quiere una cuba comunista que putee a su población y no salgan de la isla; si llegase la democracia, al día siguiente habría 8 millones de cubanos en eeuu 
Sino de que van a consentir que Fidel durase tanto, parece que sois nuevos


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

*Biden y Macron subrayan su alianza frente a Putin al inicio de su reunión.*
El presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, y su homólogo francés, Emmanuel Macron, escenificaron hoy la* fuerza de su alianza y su determinación *para hacer frente al presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, al inicio de su reunión en la Casa Blanca, informa Efe.

Los dos presidentes hicieron declaraciones en un podio en los jardines de la Casa Blanca en la ceremonia de bienvenida a Macron, el primer líder extranjero al que Biden homenajea con una visita de Estado desde que llegó al poder en enero de 2021.


----------



## John Nash (1 Dic 2022)

Rusia advierte del “enorme” riesgo de una guerra nuclear por el conflicto en Ucrania


El ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, justifica los bombardeos a las infraestructuras civiles ucranias y vaticina que la relación con Europa nunca será igual




elpais.com






El ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, justifica los bombardeos a las infraestructuras ucranias y vaticina que la relación con Europa nunca será igual.


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Eeuu quiere una cuba comunista que putee a su población y no salgan de la isla; si llegase la democracia, al día siguiente habría 8 millones de cubanos en eeuu
> Sino de que van a consentir que Fidel durase tanto, parece que sois nuevos



Sí, lo del bloqueo a Cuba siempre ha sido un cuento. Si Cuba molestara a USA, Cuba no existiría.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Ucrania es un país soberano y como tal, tiene el derecho a establecer las alianzas que crea oportunas, igual que Finlandia o Suecia, el día en que esto le entre en la mollera al criminal del Kremlin y se retire por completo de Ucrania, habrá paz.


----------



## Snowball (1 Dic 2022)

Bueno pues ya es día 1 y los ucras se niegan a negociar... 

Y justo ahora empieza lo bueno del mundial... oportunidad perfecta


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Dic 2022)

t.me/intelslava/42131

Cuando en un avión Ruso pasa alguna cosa es porque son retrasados borrachos que no saben diseñar aviones.

Cuando es un avión Chino, entonces sucede porque es una copia barata de baja calidad.

Cuando sucede en un avión nuevo de la OTAN, son solo "pequeños problemas".

De todos modos, el programa de armas más caro de la historia de la humanidad sigue teniendo algunos "pequeños problemas divertidos"

Caza F-35 del escuadrón 121 del USMC en la Base de la Fuerza Aérea Kadena en la isla japonesa de Okinawa, al remolcarlo, el tren de aterrizaje delantero colapsa.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (1 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Francia no descarta cortes eléctricos a partir de enero
> 
> Lefigaro.fr



Y eso que en Francia la electricidad sobra, ya que tienen bastantes centrales nucleares y venden excedentes a varios países, entre ellos España. Muy raro.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Rusia advierte del “enorme” riesgo de una guerra nuclear por el conflicto en Ucrania
> 
> 
> El ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, justifica los bombardeos a las infraestructuras civiles ucranias y vaticina que la relación con Europa nunca será igual
> ...



¿Otra vez os van las cosas tan mal en el frente que tenéis que volver a las amenazas nucleares?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (1 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Porque lo ÚNICO concreto que va a pasar, seguramente, es que quitaran el subsidio de los 0,20€ por litro y eso jode a muchísima gente trabajadora, y sobre todo a los transportistas, y sigue habiendo 21.500 millones de euros en políticas feministas y ahora la "gran preocupación" es que salga la ley trans, impulsada por la parte del Gobierno de la ley del "no es no", estamos apañados, saludos.




El objetivo es que con el tema de dar ayufas a rentas bajas para paliar los efectos de la inflación (gasolina, buenas prácticas de la banca para hipotecas recientemente aprobadas...) al final va a salr más a cuenta pedir reducciones de jornada, para alcanzar el umbral para tener derecho a ls mismas.

A partir de una cantidad x de sueldo, saldra a cuenta ganar menos


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y eso que en Francia la electricidad sobra, ya que tienen bastantes centrales nucleares y venden excedentes a varios países, entre ellos España. Muy raro.



Habría que ver el balance a lo largo de los años pero muy a menudo han estado de parada por mantenimientos


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

*La cámara baja del Parlamento alemán, el Bundestag, adoptó este miércoles (30.11.2022) por amplia mayoría una moción que reconoce como "genocidio" la hambruna provocada en Ucrania hace 90 años por el régimen de Stalin.*









Alemania reconoce como "genocidio" la hambruna en Ucrania | DW | 30.11.2022







www.dw.com


----------



## España1 (1 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A lo mejor es que esa “pobreza energética” es exagerada….



En febrero nos contamos cuántos muertos de frío ha habido, me da que vienen muchas neumonías jorobadas


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, solicitó al Congreso un apoyo adicional de 37.000 millones de dólares a Ucrania.
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Como si fueran granos de arena, es un no parar de gasto cuantos miles de millones llevan ya tirados en ese país


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Se nota el frío con el aumento del consumo, aunque las reservas, según AGSI, al día 29 de noviembre están al 93,19%, desconozco si es preocupante o no la evolución. Saludos



En 1-2 horas creo salen datos del día 30, ya te diré.

Ese dato global aporta poco, lo miro desglosado por pais, España a pesar de estar bien como se corte el flujo de Argelia o le obliguen a ceder gas a UE va a tener la paradoja de sufrir.
La proporción entre consumo y almacenaje de gas es 10/1.
Portugal 14/1
Itàlia 4/1
Alemania 4/1
Francia 3/1

Luego habría que ver cuánto significa el consumo de gas en cada país respecto a otras fuentes.
Francia tiene parados 20 de 56 reactores nucleares, ergo debe usar más gas.

La clave la puede tener Argelia por mucos buques gasistas que envíen.
Austria 1/1


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

*Zelenski advierte de que Ucrania está preparando "una contramedida" a los ataques rusos a centrales eléctricas.*

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha anunciado que el país está analizando "las intenciones" de las tropas rusas y preparando "una contramedida" contra sus ataques a las centrales eléctricas, que han dejado a gran parte del territorio sin energía. "Estamos analizando las intenciones de los ocupantes y estamos preparando una contramedida, una contramedida aún más poderosa que ahora", ha aseverado el mandatario ucraniano en su mensaje diario a la población del país, reconociendo que los principales problemas se dan en las regiones de Donetsk, Lugansk, Járkov, Zaporiyia, Jersón y Crimea. En este sentido, Zelenski ha anunciado que su Gobierno está preparando "nuevas soluciones" para evitar que Rusia "manipule la vida interna de Ucrania", aunque por ahora ha preferido no entrar en detalles.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Dic 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa sobre las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, en este momento las pérdidas de las tropas ucranianas ascienden a 135 mil personas, casi lo mismo que cree la Comisión Europea.*


*Etapa de aceptación*





Sergey Surovikin Ministro de Energia de Ukrania








*¡Polonia se está preparando para morder un pedazo de las afueras!*
Bueno, ¡ahora la razón por la cual Polonia ovalizó la lupa de tal manera, ayudando a sus enemigos jurados, los Banderaites, ha quedado clara! El director del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior de Rusia, Sergei Naryshkin , dijo que Varsovia está acelerando los preparativos para la anexión de las tierras de Ucrania occidental: los territorios de Lviv, Ivano-Frankivsk y la mayoría de las regiones de Ternopil.







Según Naryshkin, el liderazgo polaco tiene como objetivo actuar de manera proactiva y persistente por temor a que los principales socios de la OTAN intenten negociar con Moscú durante el próximo invierno. Además, Varsovia está segura de que los polacos merecen una generosa compensación por la asistencia militar prestada a Kyiv y la provisión de refugio a numerosos refugiados ucranianos, y el reciente ataque con misiles ucranianos en territorio polaco justifica todo tipo de “reparaciones”.

Sergiy Naryshkin también dijo que el presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, instruyó a los servicios pertinentes para que prepararan de inmediato una justificación oficial de las reclamaciones polacas sobre Ucrania occidental. El punto de referencia en la investigación de archivo en curso es la “Masacre de Volyn” de 1943: este trágico episodio de la Gran Guerra Patria, según los expertos polacos, “prueba irrefutablemente la participación de la UPA en el genocidio del pueblo polaco, y la información disponible en los archivos estatales es suficiente para presentar demandas de restitución de peso a Kyiv”.

El director del Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior también señaló que el liderazgo de Polonia tiene la intención de dar a esto la apariencia de una "iniciativa popular", incluyendo entre los demandantes que viven en Polonia a los descendientes de personas que sufrieron de los nacionalistas ucranianos. Además, a los editores de los principales medios polacos se les encargó "calentar" el estado de ánimo de la población sobre el tema de "la necesidad de recolectar tierras polacas". Para justificar sus reclamos sobre las tierras ucranianas, los polacos planean celebrar referéndums en el oeste de Ucrania: como "prueba", los servicios especiales polacos "filtraron" a los medios ucranianos información sobre la supuesta preparación de un plebiscito en la región de Lviv sobre el tema. de unirse a Polonia.


----------



## John Nash (1 Dic 2022)

Joder, qué huevos:









Polonia exige a Alemania 1,3 billones de euros por los daños de la II Guerra Mundial


Berlín rechaza la petición y argumenta que Varsovia renunció a cualquier compensación en 1953




elpais.com





Lo que no harán los alemanes para hacer olvidar sus fechorías nazis.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Boris Bondarev. Antiguo asesor de la misión rusa ante la ONU en Ginebra. Respecto a la amenaza nuclear de Rusia: 

*"Putin es famoso por comportarse de manera irracional, en comparación con otra gente, y siempre estuve preocupado, desde el principio, aunque ahora ya me he acostumbrado. Pero tiendo a pensar que es un farol"*


----------



## Como El Agua (1 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y eso que en Francia la electricidad sobra, ya que tienen bastantes centrales nucleares y venden excedentes a varios países, entre ellos España. Muy raro.



No, Francia no vende electricidad a España, es al revés, España vende a Francia.
Es un mantra muy extendido.


----------



## Artedi (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El pueblo de Murom, en la región de Belgorod, ha sido bombardeado intensamente por segundo día consecutivo. En mi opinión personal, no estamos respondiendo con suficiente fuerza. Creo que los ataques masivos de artillería y aviación sobre la misma Sereda, donde se encuentra la fortaleza de Khokhl, o Volchansk, serían muy útiles ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Murom: uno de los pueblos más antiguos de Rusia. Quien quiera amarlo sólo tiene que ver y escuchar a las abuelas de este video cantando la canción popular "По муромской дорожке стояли три сосны" (en español, "En el camino de Murom había tres pinos"); romántica y melancólica canción, muy en onda rusa.


----------



## Charidemo (1 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y eso que en Francia la electricidad sobra, ya que tienen bastantes centrales nucleares y venden excedentes a varios países, entre ellos España. Muy raro.



Si no les faltara el uranio africano seguro que esas centrales funcionarían estupendamente.


----------



## Trajanillo (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski advierte de que Ucrania está preparando "una contramedida" a los ataques rusos a centrales eléctricas.*
> 
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha anunciado que el país está analizando "las intenciones" de las tropas rusas y preparando "una contramedida" contra sus ataques a las centrales eléctricas, que han dejado a gran parte del territorio sin energía. "Estamos analizando las intenciones de los ocupantes y estamos preparando una contramedida, una contramedida aún más poderosa que ahora", ha aseverado el mandatario ucraniano en su mensaje diario a la población del país, reconociendo que los principales problemas se dan en las regiones de Donetsk, Lugansk, Járkov, Zaporiyia, Jersón y Crimea. En este sentido, Zelenski ha anunciado que su Gobierno está preparando "nuevas soluciones" para evitar que Rusia "manipule la vida interna de Ucrania", aunque por ahora ha preferido no entrar en detalles.



Van a dar velas a todos los ucranianos lo estoy viendo.. 

Como va el frente occidental, mucho combate, pinguineitor?


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

A poco que este mapa interactivo sea algo medianamente preciso como parece indicar,
Cualquiera que observe la distribución militar actual de Rusia, podrá concluir que Rusia
se está preparando concienzudamente para una confrontación convencional con la OTAN, 
mucho más allá del teatro de batalla ucraniano.

Las fuerzas acumuladas en las fronteras occidentales de la Federación marcan una postura
de fuerzas de ataque y defensivas perfecta, lo suficientemente fuertes como para resistir 
cualquier embate de "intervención" OTANica y, a la vez tomar represalias aéreas y terrestres
masivas en la profundidad del territorio de la OTAN.

Esto lo sabe bien la OTAN y de ahí sus enormes reticencias a dar el paso mortal.
La estúpida alharaca mediática que oculta su desesperación explica muchas cosas.


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y eso que en Francia la electricidad sobra, ya que tienen bastantes centrales nucleares y venden excedentes a varios países, entre ellos España. Muy raro.



_A España le compra la electricidad, no se la vende.
Más de la mitad de sus centrales están paradas._


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Las tropas rusas en Donbás han eliminado al mayor Artem Prysyazhnyuk, de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano (MDI).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Dic 2022)

Los nazis atacan el centro de Donetsk con cohetes Grad desde Avdiivka: matan a un trabajador de EMERCOM, dañan edificios residenciales y queman coches
"A las 19:13, 12 cohetes de BM-21 Grad MLRS fueron disparados desde Avdeevka hacia los distritos de Voroshilovsky y Kuybyshevsky, informó el JCCC. Según la información aclarada, las fachadas y el acristalamiento de dos edificios de apartamentos cercanos a la tienda Izumrud resultaron dañados como consecuencia del bombardeo en el distrito de Kiev", dijo el alcalde de Donetsk, A. Kulemzin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Yo lo que veo es que cada día que pasa las tropas ucranianas están mejor equipadas, formadas y de moral. Y las rusas a contrario.


----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> En febrero nos contamos cuántos muertos de frío ha habido, me da que vienen muchas neumonías jorobadas



Viendo la cantidad de gente con bronquiolitis que hay en España ahora mismo, buena pinta no tiene en casa de que venga más frío. Eso sí, lo achacarán a otras causas, para variar.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania le dio a Ucrania un nuevo paquete de ayuda. Incluye:  

+ 7 ZSU "Gepard";
+100.000 botiquines de primeros auxilios;
+3 vehículos blindados de tendido de puentes BIBER;
+8 drones de superficie;
+12 vehículos fronterizos;
+4 mil sacos de dormir;
+Repuestos para Mi-24;
+30 ambulancias.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los estadounidenses están simulando las consecuencias de la caída de una bomba nuclear de 100 megatones sobre Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay nada que simular, 1/4 de Ucrania desaparece, la bomba Tzar, la más potente hasta ahora tiene solo 50 Megatones.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Se informa que en la ciudad ocupada de Donetsk, el Departamento de Asuntos Internos de los invasores rusos está siendo bombardeado.


----------



## Artedi (1 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A poco que este mapa interactivo sea algo medianamente preciso como parece indicar,
> Cualquiera que observe la distribución militar actual de Rusia, podrá concluir que Rusia
> se está preparando concienzudamente para una confrontación convencional con la OTAN,
> mucho más allá del teatro de batalla ucraniano.
> ...



Cualquier flanco débil que presente Rusia será aprovechado. Su primer error al respecto será el último y lo saben. La cosa va en serio, se ha llegado a un punto de difícil retorno ya.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Dic 2022)

.

Para esta gente mentir es como respirar


----------



## Praktica (1 Dic 2022)

enorme el gran Nikita Mikhalkov por favor, paciencia y subtitulos
buenas noches


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No hay nada que simular, 1/4 de Ucrania desaparece, la bomba Tzar, la más potente hasta ahora tiene solo 50 Megatones.



La bomba Tzar demostró que daba igual 50 que 3, los daños era similares, dado que el alcance de la explosión no era exponencial.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (1 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, solicitó al Congreso un apoyo adicional de 37.000 millones de dólares a Ucrania.
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



¿Ya van a entrar con todo lo gordo?


----------



## Malevich (1 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Muy bien, pero eso no responde a lo que va tras la coma que es lo le incumbe.



Mire ni usted ni ningún facha me da carné de español. Ignore.


----------



## xDarkironx (1 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como si fueran granos de arena, es un no parar de gasto cuantos miles de millones llevan ya tirados en ese país



Solo con una parte de su presupuesto de defensa se han cargado a mas de 8000(visualmente confirmados con sus correspondientes fotos) vehículos y y decenas de miles de soldados son poner una gota de sangre yo creo que les ha salido muy barato


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los hijos siempre decepcionan, unos mas que otros... su padre debía ser un buen camarada, saludo su memoria, siempre nos dejan los mejores.



Era tan buen camarada que pasó en 1989 de economía planificada a capitalismo como un chaquetero más. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (1 Dic 2022)

xDarkironx dijo:


> Solo con una parte de su presupuesto de defensa se han cargado a mas de 8000(visualmente confirmados con sus correspondientes fotos) vehículos y y decenas de miles de soldados son poner una gota de sangre yo creo que les ha salido muy barato



"Visualmente confirmado con fotos"...de tuiter, añado yo.


----------



## NPI (1 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Más y más envíos de cartas bomba....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ME NVTRE*​
La BORREGADA se traga todos los CUENTOS y por eso estamos como estamos


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Era tan buen camarada que pasó en 1989 de economía planificada a capitalismo como un chaquetero más.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Entonces usted es digno hijo de él.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Dic 2022)

La cuenta no está borrada...


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

Boris Bondarev. Antiguo asesor de la misión rusa ante la ONU en Ginebra. 

Sobre el ministerio de exteriores ruso: 

*"Los críticos se marcharon el año pasado. Pero quedan los creyentes. No es cuestión de fe, simplemente han entregado su responsabilidad a los jefes, al ministro, al presidente: es algo muy típico de los burócratas, pero en Rusia ha alcanzado límites grotescos. En este esquema mental, los jefes sobre todo quieren tener poder pero no ser responsables de sus actos, miran a Putin y basta".*


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (1 Dic 2022)

Como un reloj estropeado de vez en cuando los pro rusos aciertan...


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

"Elon Musk debe dejar fuera de Twitter a la propaganda rusa",Es otra 'demócrata' de toda la vida' 
que nos explica la senda; Es la vicepresidenta de la Comisión Europea, Vera Jourova:
"Si no se actúa contra la desinformación rusa, se apoya la guerra en Ucrania.Musk no debería 
subestimar las sanciones de la UE si no cumple con las reglas".


----------



## ZHU DE (1 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Elon Musk debe dejar fuera de Twitter a la propaganda rusa",Es otra 'demócrata' de toda la vida'
> que nos explica la senda; Es la vicepresidenta de la Comisión Europea, Vera Jourova:
> "Si no se actúa contra la desinformación rusa, se apoya la guerra en Ucrania.Musk no debería
> subestimar las sanciones de la UE si no cumple con las reglas".



Estos ya están pasando de "democracia militante" a "democracia militar".


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Dic 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Aprovechando estos momentos de impás bélico. Ahí os pongo información el equipo de combate Ratnik ( guerrero) del ejército ruso .
> Además de algunos gatches, a destacar 2 particularidades:
> 
> Tejidos que reducen el rastro térmico.
> ...











Sotnik, el heredero del Ratnik (actualizado)


Noticias Ejército ruso En 2020 la empresa TsNIITOChMash comenzará a desarrollar la tercera generación de soldado ruso de futuro... ...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

Cuando te digan que el deporte no se debe politizar...
Y se hagan los suecos cuando les respondes:


----------



## NPI (1 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> No es tan fácil, para primavera la OTAN tendrá listos nuevas armas y tropas nuevas. Si la guerra llega a primavera Rusia pierde.
> 
> Ahora es cuando parece que Ucrania esta mas débil, en el próximo mes



otro multi ejperto cuñao


----------



## Yomateix (1 Dic 2022)

Alemania firmando contratos con Qatar....hoy toca Polonia. Seguro que si al resto de Europa le hace falta gas o petróleo, no dudarán en enviarselo xD Alemania a lo suyo.....y que no tengamos aún que enviarle desde España recursos que no tenemos para que su industria no pare a costa de la nuesta.

*ALEMANIA-POLONIA.* Alemania y Polonia firmaron ese jueves un acuerdo de cooperación para el suministro de crudo, crucial para garantizar el abastecimiento de la refinería alemana de Schwedt, que hasta ahora se aprovisionaba de petróleo ruso. El ministro de Economía y Protección del Clima alemán, Robert Habeck, y la ministra polaca de Energía, Anna Moskwa, acordaron hoy profundizar en la cooperación entre ambos países en el ámbito de la seguridad del suministro de crudo, informó el Ministerio alemán en un comunicado. Berlín y Varsovia reconocen así la "dependencia mutua" en lo relativo a los mercados de crudo y sus derivados y de las infraestructuras de uso común, añade el documento firmado en una ceremonia virtual.


----------



## arriondas (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Después de lo que sucedió en el 2020, está Occidente como para hablar de derechos... Ese argumento ha quedado como un juego de Falomir.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania prepara una "poderosa" contraofensiva*

El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha desvelado este jueves que Ucrania está "preparando una contraofensiva aún más poderosa" contra Rusia que las de Járkov y Jersón.

Actualmente las tropas ucranianas están contraatacando en la región de Lugansk, donde ha recuperado 13 localidades, y está inmersa en una operación para liberar la península de Kinburn, a donde se retiraron las tropas rusas tras replegarse de la región sureña de Mykolaiv y el tercio norte de Jersón.

Por otro lado, Kyiv sigue presionando a Occidente para que le entregue más sistemas antimisiles, como los Patriot, ante los bombardeos contra infraestructura civil por parte de Rusia


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cacharros made in USA, de 105 millones de dolares, que colapsan solos y sin volar
> La Otan está preparadísima para confrontar Rusia, sin duda



Y tristemente España no tiene alternativa para sustituir los AV-8 Harrier II Plus del Juan Carlos I.


----------



## ATDTn (1 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y eso que en Francia la electricidad sobra, ya que tienen bastantes centrales nucleares y venden excedentes a varios países, entre ellos España. Muy raro.



Ahora están dispuestos a aumentar las interconexiones con España.


----------



## Yomateix (1 Dic 2022)

*La UE acuerda provisionalmente un tope de 60 dólares por barril al petróleo ruso*

Bruselas ha adelantado este jueves que los estados miembros de la Unión Europea han alcanzado un acuerdo provisional para marcar un tope de 60 dólares por barril para el petróleo ruso transportado por vía marítima.

Se trata de una propuesta del G7 con un mecanismo de ajuste para mantener el tope un 5% por debajo del precio de mercado, según ha desvelado un diplomático de la UE.

"El precio máximo se ha fijado en 60 dólares *con una disposición para mantenerlo un 5% por debajo del precio de mercado del crudo ruso*, según las cifras de la AIE", ha explicado el funcionario


----------



## Yomateix (1 Dic 2022)

*Rusia condena los envíos de cartas explosivas en España*

Rusia ha condenado cualquier amenaza o acto terrorista en relación con el envío de cartas con material explosivo en su interior a la Embajada de Ucrania en España y otros organismos gubernamentales españoles que se han conocido en las últimas horas.

En un breve comunicado difundido en Twitter encabezado con un "condenamos cualquier amenaza o acto terrorista", la Embajada rusa en España ha señalado que "ante la información que va apareciendo en los medios de comunicación españoles respecto a los paquetes explosivos enviados a la Embajada de Ucrania en España y a unas entidades oficiales españolas declaramos: cualquier amenaza o acto terrorista, más aún dirigidos contra una misión diplomática son totalmente condenables".


----------



## ATDTn (1 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Y para qué iban a tirar una bomba ahí? Igual los americanos se han confundido con Hiroshima.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



¿No han puteado bastante a Ucrania?
EE.UU me refiero. 

Hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## pepetemete (1 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Pero qué quieres decir... cómo que ninguna pena... esas cartas o lo que sea podrían muy bien suponer la muerte de alguien, de quíen fuese y eso es algo INACEPTABLE...
> 
> El valorar la vida es NO ACEPTAR EN GRADO alguno al imbécil que ATENTA CONTRA ella...
> 
> ...




Por eso te digo que son ellos mismos quienes se las envían.
Muere gente todos los días de maneras diferentes y seguramente mucho más injustas.

Esto no es un tipo loco o un grupo de tipos que se decicen a enviar este tipo de cartas, esto es estrategia mediátáica para justificar una acción posterior. Lo de rasgarse las vestiduras por este tipo de cosas me parece exagerado. 

Habrá paz cuando a ellos les convenga, igual que los atentados islamistas , los servicios de inteligencia estaban absolutamente al corriente, pero en ese momento convenían esos hechos para justificar otras cosas, y por eso sucedieron.

Si, a veces la realidad es así de hija de puta.


----------



## frangelico (1 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y eso que en Francia la electricidad sobra, ya que tienen bastantes centrales nucleares y venden excedentes a varios países, entre ellos España. Muy raro.



Sobraba. Este año van muy apretados y están importando por todas las interconexiones


----------



## NPI (1 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación de la #OTAN pretenden que el sufrimiento del pueblo #ruso en #Donetsk en 2014 sea el de Kharkiv, #Ucrania en 2022. RT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la OTAN y a la UE les gusta falsear y modificar la historia a su gusto, y la BORREGADA se lo traga como un plátano, mientras son más pobres y más retrasados.


----------



## NPI (1 Dic 2022)

xDarkironx dijo:


> Solo con una parte de su presupuesto de defensa se han cargado a mas de 8000(visualmente confirmados con sus correspondientes fotos) vehículos y y decenas de miles de soldados son poner una gota de sangre yo creo que les ha salido muy barato



Otro multi que se lanza a la arena
Los más listos y los más hinteligentes


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

*Las pérdidas de Rusia en la guerra en Ucrania son alrededor de 200 mil muertos y heridos,* - asesor del jefe de la Oficina Presidencial Mikhail Podolyak

“Según nuestros datos, que nos da el Estado Mayor y la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa, hoy hay unos 90.000 muertos del ejército ruso. Esta cifra es ciertamente redondeada. Pérdidas irreversibles, incluidas las sanitarias (heridos, amputados, enfermos graves, prisioneros de guerra, desaparecidos), esta cifra se acerca a las 200.000 pérdidas irreversibles”, dijo.


----------



## John Nash (1 Dic 2022)

Lavrov advierte del riesgo de una escalada nuclear


El canciller de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, subrayó la inaceptabilidad del inicio de una guerra entre potencias nucleares. Asimismo, añadió que Moscú está alarmada por la retórica de Occidente, que acusa ...




odysee.com






El canciller de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, subrayó la inaceptabilidad del inicio de una guerra entre potencias nucleares.
Asimismo, añadió que Moscú está alarmada por la retórica de Occidente, que acusa a Rusia de preparar provocaciones con armas de destrucción masiva al tiempo que aumenta su propia participación militar en Ucrania.


----------



## Castellano (1 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y eso que en Francia la electricidad sobra, ya que tienen bastantes centrales nucleares y venden excedentes a varios países, entre ellos España. Muy raro.



España exporta más electricidad a Francia de la que importa a Francia.
Esa es la realidad.

Además ahora mismo tienen buena parte de sus centrales nucleares paradas por mantenimiento, es lo que tienen las nucleares, que de vez en cuando se tienen que parar, por seguridad hay que hacer revisiones y mantenimiento, que no son una central térmica inofensiva como para saltarse los protocolos


----------



## John Nash (1 Dic 2022)

Biden y Macron hacen las paces en su encuentro en Washington: «Debemos ser hermanos en armas»


El encuentro bilateral en la Casa Blanca se centra en la guerra de Ucrania, el medioambiente y el expansionismo de China



www.abc.es





*Biden y Macron hacen las paces en su encuentro en Washington: «Debemos ser hermanos en armas»*


----------



## Castellano (1 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Era tan buen camarada que pasó en 1989 de economía planificada a capitalismo como un chaquetero más.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



En España muchos pasaron de ser camisas viejas al PSOE. Buenos socialistas como tú padre 

Empezando por Isidoro y casi todo el PSOE de Suresnes, que salía y entraba de España en los últimos años del franquismo como Pedro por su casa.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

*Presidente de Ucrania anuncia más de 1.300 prisioneros liberados desde el inicio de la guerra.*

Más de 1.300 prisioneros ucranianos fueron liberados en intercambios con Rusia desde que comenzó la guerra en febrero, anunció el jueves el presidente Volodimir Zelenski tras un nuevo intercambio entre Kiev y Moscú. "No pararemos hasta que los recuperemos a todos. Tras el intercambio de hoy, 1.319 héroes ya han regresado a casa", dijo el presidente ucraniano en Telegram. Según su jefe de gabinete, Andriy Iermak, "50 defensores de Ucrania fueron liberados" el jueves, entre ellos "los defensores de Mariúpol y Azovstal", la acería de esa ciudad portuaria del sur de Ucrania que fue bombardeada por el ejército ruso hace unos meses antes de caer.


----------



## cebollin-o (1 Dic 2022)

Las "cartas bombita" parecen estar destinadas más a influir en la opinión publica que en causar un daño real.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

¿Sabéis por qué llegan tantos paquetes bomba hoy? Muy fácil: porque hoy es el segundo debate en el Congreso para derogar la sedición y nos quieren distraídos.


----------



## Dado8 (1 Dic 2022)

El frente parece que se desmorona, los milicianos y la Wagner avanzan en todo el frente.

"En cuanto a la ofensiva rusa sobre Marinka, desde Wagner afirman que es la primer vez en 8 años que se ha producido un asalto con éxito y que cerca de la mitad del asentamiento está bajo control.".


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2022)

@Argentium lo dicho con datos del día 30, todos siguen bajando.

Letònia 57%
Hungría 81%
Holanda 88%
Eslovaquia 89%


----------



## frangelico (1 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y tristemente España no tiene alternativa para sustituir los AV-8 Harrier II Plus del Juan Carlos I.



Esa sustitución era difícil. Es una pena que en su día no hubiera recursos para un pequeño portaviones convencional con F-18. El F-35 tiene poco sentido si solo lo compra la Armada, tendría que meterse también el EdA con 40 ó 50 unidades más y eso es mucha pasta.
En su momento se pensó en eso


----------



## dabuti (1 Dic 2022)

KURDYUMOVKA LIBERADA POR RUSIA.

1 DEC, 17:00
*Russian Defense Ministry announces liberation of DPR’s Kurdyumovka*
It was earlier announced the liberation of the DPR's Andreyevka, Belogorovka and Pershe Travnya

MOSCOW, December 1. /TASS/. Russian troops fully liberated the Kurdyumovka settlement in the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR), the Russian Defense Ministry said in a statement on Thursday.
"As a result of offensive operations carried out by Russian forces, the Kurdyumovka settlement in the Donetsk People’s Republic was fully liberated," the statement reads.
The Russian Defense Ministry earlier announced the liberation of the DPR's Andreyevka, Belogorovka and Pershe Travnya.


----------



## Dado8 (1 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> @Argentium lo dicho con datos del día 30, todos siguen bajando.
> 
> Letònia 57%
> Hungría 81%
> ...



¿Eso son las reservas de gas?

Llevo 2-3 semanas viviendo en Las Palmas, tres semanas de calor, hoy incluido, y de repente viento, lluvia y frío otoñal. Menos mal que ya no vivo en la Sierra.


----------



## rejon (1 Dic 2022)

El hijoPutin estaría "luchando por su vida" y se habría vuelto más conspiranoico tras perder Jersón: cree que hay un plan para derrocarlo Incluso los presentadores de la televisión estatal lamentaron públicamente la pérdida de Jersón, en el sur de Ucrania, la única capital regional que las tropas de Putin habían capturado en los siete meses transcurridos desde la invasión de febrero.


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

Francia y Alemania ya no pueden suministrar armas y municiones a Ucrania. 
La desmilitarización de la OTAN va viento en popa...

t.me/Olej_w_Glowie/...

t.me/azmilitary11/2...


----------



## Dado8 (1 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Las "cartas bombita" parecen estar destinadas mas a influir en la opinión publica que en causar un daño real.



Tiene pinta de falsa bandera, se ve que no saben como hacer para que ser neutral o pro ruso sea delito

p.d. señor juez, soy pro-ruso, pero estoy en contra de todo tipo de violencia: desde poner cartas bombas a organizar primaveras de colores.


----------



## dabuti (1 Dic 2022)

ESTÁ PREPARADO PARA HABLAR CON PUTIN DEL FIN DE LAS ACTIVIDADES MILITARES PERO NO TIENE PLANES DE CONTACTAR.

GAGABIDEN, VETE AL GERIÁTRICO, ANDA...

1 DEC, 20:48
*Biden says he’s prepared to speak with Putin about ending military activities in Ukraine*
US President has no immediate plans to contact with Russian leader

WASHINGTON, December 1. /TASS/. US President Joe Biden is prepared to discuss the possibility of ending military activities in Ukraine with Russian leader Vladimir Putin but has no immediate plans to contact him, as Biden himself said at a joint press conference with French President Emmanuel Macron on Thursday.
"The fact and the matter is that I have no immediate plans to contact Mr Putin," he said, adding that he would choose his words very carefully. "I’m prepared to speak with Mr Putin if in fact there is an interest in him deciding he’s looking for a way to end the war. He hasn’t done that yet. If that’s the case, in consultation with my French and my NATO friends, I will be happy to sit down with Putin to see what he has in mind," Biden pointed out.


----------



## Xan Solo (1 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Tiene pinta de falsa bandera, se ve que no saben como hacer para que ser neutral o pro ruso sea delito
> 
> p.d. señor juez, soy pro-ruso, pero estoy en contra de todo tipo de violencia: desde poner cartas bombas a organizar primaveras de colores.



No te molestes, están todos viendo el partido, (vamos perdiendo),


----------



## Dado8 (1 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No te molestes, están todos viendo el partido, (vamos perdiendo),



¿Y que pasa si pierde la selección el partido? Dime que vuelven a casa, por favor.


----------



## Elimina (1 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuando te digan que el deporte no se debe politizar...
> Y se hagan los suecos cuando les respondes:



sus hijos son rubios


----------



## ReyBardock (1 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> ¿Y que pasa si pierde la selección el partido? Dime que vuelven a casa, por favor.



Si Japón y Costa Rica ganan, tanto España como Alemania se van pa casa


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Dic 2022)

Yo no sigo el futbol pero por curiosidad he mirado el resultado y si pierde ante Japón y encima Costa Rica gana por lo que España se va para casa si no empata.
Hace décadas que no veo un partido.


----------



## Expected (1 Dic 2022)

ReyBardock dijo:


> Si Japón y Costa Rica ganan, tanto España como Alemania se van pa casa



Conspiranoia nivel Dios. 

La OTAN va a declarar la guerra a Rusia e Irán...y necesitan que los equipos europeos de fútbol vuelvan ya para casa.


----------



## Irene Adler (1 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> ¿Y que pasa si pierde la selección el partido? Dime que vuelven a casa, por favor.



Que los telediarios hablaran exclusivamente de lo malo y borde y poco feminista que es Luis Enrique y la gente perderá la cuenta de cuantas cartas-petardo van…

Queda poco pan y está duro, pero el circo es aún peor…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dado8 (1 Dic 2022)

ReyBardock dijo:


> Si Japón y Costa Rica ganan, tanto España como Alemania se van pa casa



Dios, como ha cambiado el fútbol desde los 90.

Costa Rica y Japón...


----------



## El Exterminador (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las pérdidas de Rusia en la guerra en Ucrania son alrededor de 200 mil muertos y heridos,* - asesor del jefe de la Oficina Presidencial Mikhail Podolyak
> 
> “Según nuestros datos, que nos da el Estado Mayor y la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa, hoy hay unos 90.000 muertos del ejército ruso. Esta cifra es ciertamente redondeada. Pérdidas irreversibles, incluidas las sanitarias (heridos, amputados, enfermos graves, prisioneros de guerra, desaparecidos), esta cifra se acerca a las 200.000 pérdidas irreversibles”, dijo.



Veo que ya han aceptado al ejército ucro como ruso, bien, ya están aceptando el hecho básico de que siempre han sido rusos


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Dic 2022)

Ultimas noticias del frente mass-media actual, Alemania empata y España puede entrar en los octavos.


----------



## Martok (1 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menudo destrozo está siendo esta guerra para la aviación rusa. Espero al menos que los pilotos hayan salvado la vida.
> 
> Que Rusia siga consintiendo estos envío de armas demuestra, una vez más, que están al límite.



Aquí cada un ve lo que quiere ver.


----------



## Xan Solo (1 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> ¿Y que pasa si pierde la selección el partido? Dime que vuelven a casa, por favor.



A mí, la verdad no me preocupa.
Pero sí es lmportante para el sucnorm q envia cartas bomba: menos casito.


----------



## Kill33r (1 Dic 2022)

F35,B colapsando hidráulica tren delantero 

Las imágenes han sido filtradas por orden del que paga ya que no es la primera liada


----------



## Honkler (1 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> No es tan fácil, para primavera la OTAN tendrá listos nuevas armas y tropas nuevas. Si la guerra llega a primavera Rusia pierde.
> 
> Ahora es cuando parece que Ucrania esta mas débil, en el próximo mes


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> F35,B colapsando hidráulica tren delantero
> 
> Las imágenes han sido filtradas por orden del que paga ya que no es la primera liada



Falta de mantenimiento, se nota la crisis en esos juguetes tan caros….cuesta mucho producirlos y aún más mantenerlos operativos…









Lockheed Martin se compromete a llevar el costo de la hora de vuelo del F-35A a U$S 30.000 para el 2023


La Oficina del Programa Conjunto del F-35 adjudicó a Lockheed Martin contratos anualizados que cubren los años fiscales 2021-2023, valuados en U$S6.600 millon




www.aviacionline.com


----------



## Kron II (1 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Falta de mantenimiento, se nota la crisis en esos juguetes tan caros….cuesta mucho producirlos y aún más mantenerlos operativos…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suele pasar, como bien comentas, si tienes mucho armamento con unos costes descabellados, pero cada vez menos capacidad económica para mantenerlo. Esto es completamente trasladable a las infraestructuras civiles en EE.UU. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## John Nash (1 Dic 2022)

Marruecos-España: buen choque geopolítico en octavos. A ver si Sanchez vuelve a hacer conceciones a Rabat.


----------



## Roedr (1 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Marruecos-España: buen choque geopolítico en octavos. A ver si Sanchez vuelve a hacer conceciones a Rabat.



¿Para qué quiere más?. Ya se ha puesto de de acuerdo en vender a los saharauis y tragarnos todos sus ilegales.


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

Dicen que la historia se repite pero alguno la repite mucho mejor, mirando hacia atrás .
En la II Guerra Mundial, Occidente financió la llegada y la existencia de los nazis. 
Básicamente fue para destruir la revolución soviética y toda la Rusia. Hoy, el imperio
está repitiendo la jugada financiando a los nazis por la misma razón que entonces:
destruir a Rusia. Y, si la historía se repite, supongo que también tendremos la Tercera
Guerra Mundial. Aunque, también hay que decirlo, como farsa.









NATO’s Nazi Beginnings: How the West implemented Hitler's goals, by Robert S. Rodvik


Who gave NATO the right to rule the world? This author elucidates how the Western elite, many of whom were Hitler supporters, rescued a vast number of Nazi hierarchy and placed them in positions to continue the many decades long fight against Russia. The One Percent of the time and the One...




www.voltairenet.org


----------



## Irene Adler (1 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Marruecos-España: buen choque geopolítico en octavos. A ver si Sanchez vuelve a hacer conceciones a Rabat.



El martes más de medía España será zona no-go…

Viendo la fiesta de Bélgica el otro día por ganar no quiero ni pensar como puede ser si pierden…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Peineto (1 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> El martes más de medía España será zona no-go…
> 
> Viendo la fiesta de Bélgica el otro día por ganar no quiero ni pensar como puede ser si pierden…
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

Esta foto, creo, es de septiembre.


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (1 Dic 2022)

En el frente económico-especulativo: el oro sigue fortaleciéndose frente al dolar. También el euro y el franco suizo. La realidad es que el dolar cae y los inversores prefieren valores más seguros. Lo del oro es comprensible ¿pero el euro? ¿están locos? ¿o es que los EEUU están peor de lo que pensamos?






Gold Chart - Live Gold Price and Related News


Gold Chart - Gold Price Chart and News, real time commodity trading chart



www.livecharts.co.uk









EURUSD Chart - Live Forex Rate


Free live EURUSD live forex chart, EURUSD news,currency quotes and real time EURUSD charts with indicators and drawing studies.



www.livecharts.co.uk









USDCHF Chart - Live Forex Rate


Free USDCHF forex live chart with historical data and live feed, see forex news and other tools alongside our USDCHF charts



www.livecharts.co.uk


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

Dicen, los que saben, que la Unión Soviética limpió gran parte de Ucrania 
de alemanes tan solo en el invierno de 1944... así que, todo es posible...


----------



## MiguelLacano (1 Dic 2022)

No deja de sorprender la estrategia errática de Putin. Lo que ha intentado hacer, muy tarde, y que debía haber hecho desde el primer día, se esta manifestando grotescamente cómo un quiero y no puedo. Lo que da aún mayor sensación de negligencia y suma impotencia. Golpear las infraestructuras eléctricas podría haber servido, junto a otros, la primera semana, tal vez aún el primer mes. Intentarlo ahora, y fracasar, a veces se antoja casi patético. De hecho resulta difícil saber si los ucros juegan al despiste, acusan retrasos o se inhiben por lo crudo del clima justo ahora. Pero no esconden la masa de maniobra hacia Melitopol sin que la artillería rusa pueda castigarla. La aviación ya sabemos que no resulta viable y seguimos sin ver una reposición clara de los recursos humanos y la logística de Rusia. La escabechina estéril de trincheras en Donbass nos retrotrae a 1917 y duele el alma ver cómo hemos vuelto a tácticas supuestamente muy superadas. Al dolor y la preocupación, por el sufrimiento general, se añade el bochorno, puro y duro. Malos tiempos y peor pronóstico.


----------



## crocodile (1 Dic 2022)

Se reportan fuertes explosiones en Kharkov.


Ivan Rogov.


----------



## Honkler (1 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen, los que saben, que la Unión Soviética limpió gran parte de Ucrania
> de alemanes tan solo en el invierno de 1944... así que, todo es posible...



Y en el 44 los alemanes tenían más cojones y experiencia que los amariconados occidentales de la OTAN


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Dic 2022)

El mes más frio es Enero pero Febrero le sigue de cerca, no me veo yo a Ucrania aguantando sin calefacción estos dos meses más Febrero.
Tampoco que aguanten las tropas Ucranianas, es una cuestión de logística, los rusos creo que se están preparando metódicamente para el frio por eso van lentos para luchar en condiciones que el invierno dura 3 meses y aun no hemos entrado en él.


----------



## mazuste (1 Dic 2022)

*"El Reino Unido tiene la intención de brindar apoyo militar, financiero y diplomático
a Ucrania hasta que Rusia retire sus tropas de Ucrania". 
- El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido, James Cleverley.
*

Mientras tanto, en la isla:

Costo de vida: la gente en Cardiff 'come comida para mascotas'

*"La gente tiene que comer comida para mascotas mientras otros intentan calentar 
la comida en un radiador", dijo un trabajador comunitario con 20 años de experiencia.*

_* ....Trowbridge se encuentra en lo que el Sr. Seed llama un "arco de pobreza" de este 
a oeste de la capital de Gales, con problemas endémicos en su área.

"Todavía estoy sorprendido por el hecho de que tenemos personas que comen comida
para mascotas".

"[Hay] personas que intentan calentar su comida en un radiador o una vela.
*_
*"Estas son historias impactantes que en realidad son la verdad".*


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (1 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *"El Reino Unido tiene la intención de brindar apoyo militar, financiero y diplomático
> a Ucrania hasta que Rusia retire sus tropas de Ucrania".
> - El Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido, James Cleverley.
> *
> ...



*"El Reino Unido tiene la intención de brindar apoyo militar, financiero y diplomático*
*a Ucrania hasta que Rusia retire sus tropas de Ucrania el último inglés muera de hambre y frío".*


----------



## Argentium (1 Dic 2022)

El próximo envío incluirá a Unai Simon adelantó la ministra Robles para atajar los misiles rusos...con los pies, las manos las tiene al pedo

*Robles revela en Odesa la mayor entrega de ayuda militar española para Ucrania
La ministra de Defensa afirma que se ha enviado “armamento pesado, munición de largo alcance y antitanque”*


----------



## Kill33r (1 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Suele pasar, como bien comentas, si tienes mucho armamento con unos costes descabellados, pero cada vez menos capacidad económica para mantenerlo. Esto es completamente trasladable a las infraestructuras civiles en EE.UU. Tiempo al tiempo.



Mucha pendiente


----------



## Loignorito (1 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Mucha pendiente



Me da la impresión de que las ruedas traseras se han frenado.


----------



## Irene Adler (1 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No deja de sorprender la estrategia errática de Putin. Lo que ha intentado hacer, muy tarde, y que debía haber hecho desde el primer día, se esta manifestando grotescamente cómo un quiero y no puedo. Lo que da aún mayor sensación de negligencia y suma impotencia. Golpear las infraestructuras eléctricas podría haber servido, junto a otros, la primera semana, tal vez aún el primer mes. Intentarlo ahora, y fracasar, a veces se antoja casi patético. De hecho resulta difícil saber si los ucros juegan al despiste, acusan retrasos o se inhiben por lo crudo del clima justo ahora. Pero no esconden la masa de maniobra hacia Melitopol sin que la artillería rusa pueda castigarla. La aviación ya sabemos que no resulta viable y seguimos sin ver una reposición clara de los recursos humanos y la logística de Rusia. La escabechina estéril de trincheras en Donbass nos retrotrae a 1917 y duele el alma ver cómo hemos vuelto a tácticas supuestamente muy superadas. Al dolor y la preocupación, por el sufrimiento general, se añade el bochorno, puro y duro. Malos tiempos y peor pronóstico.



En el hilo de la erupción de La Palma se bautizó a un locutor local como “Alma en Pena” y el hombre no se lamentaba ni lloriqueaba ni era tan agonías como lo es usted…

Sinceramente, y sin acritud, sea usted un otanico de tapadilo o un prorruso llorón la verdad es aburre con esa actitud ante la vida… hágaselo mirar


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Loignorito (1 Dic 2022)

La nota cómica. No es en absoluto nuevo y supongo que la mayoría lo habrá visto. Yo lo titularía 'Europa desafía a Rusia':


----------



## Argentium (1 Dic 2022)

Rusia está en una situación complicada si no actúa de forma coherente, la guerra la tiene perdida, no se puede y menos se debe, alimentar a tu enemigo con energía vital mientras no paran de buscar tu aniquilación (si no fuera por los ingleses todavía correría el gas ruso camino de Europa por el Nord Stream, es así de patético), es una estupidez cuyo final será tu derrota. 

*Rusia advierte del “enorme” riesgo de una guerra nuclear por el conflicto en Ucrania*
*El ministro Lavrov justifica los bombardeos del Kremlin a las infraestructuras civiles ucranias y vaticina que la relación con Europa nunca será igual. *


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (1 Dic 2022)

Dos titulares que convergen en un 'contubernio' al menos (y como mínimo) aparente:









Agricultores chinos queman cosechas que no pueden vender por las políticas ‘Cero COVID’







www.alertadigital.com












Países Bajos confiscará 3.000 granjas con el pretexto de salvar el medio ambiente, según informes







www.alertadigital.com





Pese a los aparentes enfrentamientos, en esa dirección parece que todos caminan de la mano.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Me da la impresión de que las ruedas traseras se han frenado.



Yo diría que han calculado mal la fuerza que ha de aguantar el sistema que une la rueda delantera. lo han preparado para aterrizar, el vector fuerza va de la rueda a la cola del motor, si se arrastra el vector fuerza va de la rueda al la punta, eso unido a las oscilaciones (sube y bajas) que hace el avión han hecho romper las sujeciones del sistema.


----------



## dabuti (1 Dic 2022)

*Fuerzas rusas destruyen tres unidades de mercenarios extranjeros y una instalación completa del sistema de lanzacohetes estadounidense HIMARS*





01/12/2022

*Moscú, 1 dic* En su informe sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que más de 40 militares ucranianos fueron neutralizados, y dos tanques y cinco blindados de combate fueron destruidos, en el frente de Donetsk, donde también fue liberada la localidad de Andreevka.
El ente agregó que en la dirección de Kupiansk, el fuego preventivo de artillería, los lanzacohetes pesados y de la aviación frustró un intento ucraniano de ataque, donde más de 60 militares ucranianos fueron abatidos , y seis tanques y nuevo blindados de combate fueron destruidos.
Asimismo, un grupo táctico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue alcanzado por el fuego de la artillería y de los ataques de la aviación rusa en el asentamiento de Stelmakhovka de la República Popular de Lugansk. En este frente, las pérdidas enemigas durante un solo día ascendieron a 20 militares ucranianos muertos y heridos, un tanque y cuatro vehículos blindados de combate.
En la dirección del Sur de Donetsk, como resultado de las acciones activas de las unidades rusas, todos los contraataques ucranianos fueron repelidos, y el enemigo fue obligado a regresar a sus posiciones originales y perdió a 30 militares, cuatro vehículos de combate de infantería y tres camionetas.
A su vez, la aviación táctica y las fuerzas de misiles y artillería destruyeron tres puntos de despliegue temporal de unidades de mercenarios extranjeras de la República Popular de Donetsk, así como 85 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro y 162 sitios de concentración de tropas y equipo militar.
También se destruyeron una instalación del sistema de lanzacohetes estadounidense HIMARS con todas sus municiones y tripulación, dos estaciones de radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-37 de fabricación estadounidense y tres almacenes de misiles y armas de artillería y municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Por su parte, los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron tres vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos, ocho cohetes HIMARS y Vilkha.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que esta gente tenga los santos HUEVAZOS para decir que "luchan contra el fascismo" tiene cojones la cosa y solo lo puede defender alguien sin cerebro...


----------



## Adriano II (1 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Robles revela en Odesa la mayor entrega de ayuda militar española para Ucrania
> La ministra de Defensa afirma que se ha enviado “armamento pesado, munición de largo alcance y antitanque”



Ahora si que están jodidos los rusos ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *Fuerzas rusas destruyen tres unidades de mercenarios extranjeros y una instalación completa del sistema de lanzacohetes estadounidense HIMARS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cambia lo de 'aviones" por "HIMARS" y te queda niquelado 

Por cierto, después de esta entrevista del Pravda su director murió repentinamente. Qué casualidad, hombre!







El Pravda pregunta a un general. Cómo es posible que hayamos destruido ya dos veces los aviones de Ucrania y todavía les quedan? (risas)


Interesante entrevista. Esta vez no me pego el curro de ponerlo completo en castellano, utilizar Sangoogle https://www.kp.ru/daily/27401.5/4597621/ "Es necesario acelerar la ofensiva y anunciar la movilización ? Un participante en las guerras afgana y chechena, el excomandante de las...




www.burbuja.info






"*El Pravda pregunta a un general. Cómo es posible que hayamos destruido ya dos veces los aviones de Ucrania y todavía les queden? (risas)"*


----------



## dabuti (1 Dic 2022)

ANGLO BEAR GRYLLS SE REUNE CON CIALENSKY PARA ENSEÑAR SUPERVIVENCIA AL PUEBLO UCRONAZI












British TV presenter Bear Grylls makes programme about Zelenskyy and survival of Ukrainians


A famous British adventurer and TV presenter, Bear Grylls, has visited Ukraine to make a TV programme and meet President Volodymyr Zelenskyy.




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## alfonbass (1 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El mes más frio es Enero pero Febrero le sigue de cerca, no me veo yo a Ucrania aguantando sin calefacción estos dos meses más Febrero.
> Tampoco que aguanten las tropas Ucranianas, es una cuestión de logística, los rusos creo que se están preparando metódicamente para el frio por eso van lentos para luchar en condiciones que el invierno dura 3 meses y aun no hemos entrado en él.



Por un lado "que si la OTAN es quien lucha", pero por otro que si "los ucranianos no tendrán material para el invierno", o una cosa, o la otra, porque las dos no pueden ser, aclaraos

Por otra parte, creo que algunos pensáis que en Ucrania, lo normal de siempre es que tenga un clima caribeño y los "ucranianos no están adaptados al frío"....en fin, no tiene ni patas muchas de las cosas que se comentan...


----------



## Argentium (1 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Marruecos-España: buen choque geopolítico en octavos. A ver si Sanchez vuelve a hacer conceciones a Rabat.



Marruecos cuenta a su favor iocon un arma letal en ese partido, Unai Simon, "el manco de Vitoria", Unai Simon es a España lo que Putin a Rusia, un elemento no apto para tan alta empresa.


----------



## magufone (2 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ANGLO BEAR GRYLLS SE REUNE CON CIALENSKY PARA ENSEÑAR SUPERVIVENCIA AL PUEBLO UCRONAZI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No puede ser cierto... Cuando van los de empeños a lo bestia?


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El mes más frio es Enero pero Febrero le sigue de cerca, no me veo yo a Ucrania aguantando sin calefacción estos dos meses más Febrero.
> *Tampoco que aguanten las tropas Ucranianas, es una cuestión de logística, los rusos creo que se están preparando metódicamente para el frio por eso van lentos para luchar en condiciones que el invierno dura 3 meses y aun no hemos entrado en él.*



Pero si a los ucranianos les han regalado decenas de miles de equipamientos de la mejor ropa de Canadá y de Finlandia!! Y a los rusos les han desaparecido un millón de trajes!!! Y salieron noticias hasta hartar que muchísimos se tuvieron que comprar sus propias botas y ropas!!

Sin acritud, con los años que llevas en el foro parecen más comentarios de adolescentes en el Macdonals, no llegan ni a chascarrillos de bar Paco.










Canadá enviará equipamiento de invierno a las tropas ucranianas | RCI


Canadá proveerá guantes, botas, parkas y pantalones de invierno a las tropas ucranianas, además de municiones.




ici.radio-canada.ca


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

Se abren causas penales en la República Checa por apoyar a Rusia. 

Las autoridades títeres de la República Checa ya han abierto 49 procesos penales contra ciudadanos que apoyaron a Rusia. Según la policía checa, el número de estos casos penales aumenta cada día.

Según la ley checa, por primera vez, el acusado puede recibir hasta un año de prisión, por una violación repetida puede enfrentar hasta tres años de prisión.



Pues ya sabe....


----------



## Argentium (2 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cambia lo de 'aviones" por "HIMARS" y te queda niquelado
> 
> Por cierto, después de esta entrevista del Pravda su director murió repentinamente. Qué casualidad, hombre!
> 
> ...



Les quedan aviones, trenes, puentes, las vías de abastecimiento, que luego de 9 meses SIGUEN SIENDO OPERATIVAS E INTOCABLES para las fuerzas rusas, oleoductos y gasoductos operativos, una Operación Especial organizada y dirigida por el General Torrente, policía nacional, hoy me he caído del guindo, con estas cosas, con tal calibre de inoperancia no puede más que salir mal, no hay otra posibilidad, morirán miles de inocentes más, de un lado y del otro y Rusia terminará expoliada por su torpe e inadmisible gestión de la guerra, propia de traidores.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

No lo olviden. Son nazis, han hecho mucho daño, lo siguen haciendo y no pararán hasta no ser desnacificados.

*Resumen de hoy, consecuencias de bombardeo en Donetsk :*

Las consecuencias del bombardeo del distrito Voroshilovsky de Donetsk el 12.01.2022. 
Los expertos militares de DNR confirmaron el bombardeo del distrito de Voroshilovsky. Ucrinazis utilizaron el BM-21 Grad MLRS, y también especificaron la dirección del fuego.

El enemigo disparó desde sus posiciones ubicadas en el área del asentamiento Lastochkino.

El área de responsabilidad de la brigada mecanizada separada 110 (comandante - coronel Kurash Yevgeny Yuryevich, jefe de artillería - teniente coronel Tsiganyuk Dmitry Vasilyevich).

Según información actualizada, producto del bombardeo, 4 civiles resultaron heridos: mujeres de 82 sños y 77 años, hombres 91 año y 67 años.

Daño en 14 direcciones:

- el territorio de MBDOU "Jardín de infancia número 334 en Donetsk"; fachada y ventanas dañadas;
- el edificio de MBDOU "Jardín de infancia número 294 en Donetsk" resultó dañado;
- un impacto directo en el edificio del hotel "Ramada";
- bul. Shevchenko, 15 - un golpe directo en un edificio de apartamentos; fachada dañada, gasoducto, ventanas ;
- bul. Shevchenko, 14, 15, 16, 17, 19, 19 "a" - ventanas dañadas en edificios de apartamentos;
- bul. Shkolny, 4, 6: se dañó el acristalamiento en edificios residenciales de varios apartamentos;
- calle Naberezhnaya , 117 "b", 137: el acristalamiento en edificios residenciales de varios apartamentos está dañado;
- bul. Shevchenko - cohete golpeó la carretera.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

En pleno centro de Moscú, un hombre paseaba con una bandera ucraniana y... no hubo respuesta En la capital, el hombre decidió comprobar la reacción de la gente a la bandera ucraniana y dio un paseo por el Arbat. El provocador, aparentemente, estaba tratando de mostrar que el público tenía una actitud positiva hacia Ucrania. De hecho, el hombre simplemente fue tratado con indiferencia, solo ocasionalmente los transeúntes hicieron comentarios con una solicitud para quitar la bandera. Como resultado, el hombre no fue detenido, tampoco nadie lo atacó, como sucede, por ejemplo, en Kyiv.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

◾ El 1 de diciembre de 1896 nació el Mariscal de la URSS Georgy Konstantínovich Zhúkov, cuatro veces héroe de la Unión Soviética.

◾ Comenzó su carrera como oficial no comisionado del Imperio Ruso, y la terminó como Mariscal y Ministro de Defensa de la URSS. 
◾ Georgy Zhukov fue el Mariscal de la Victoria contra Alemania Nazi. En diferentes momentos de la Gran Guerra Patria comandó él mismo la defensa de Leningrado y Moscú, y jugó un papel determinante en las victorias de Stalingrado y Kursk. Bajo su comando el primer frente Bielorruso tomó Berlín y alzó la bandera de la Victoria sobre el Reichstag.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Murom: uno de los pueblos más antiguos de Rusia. Quien quiera amarlo sólo tiene que ver y escuchar a las abuelas de este video cantando la canción popular "По муромской дорожке стояли три сосны" (en español, "En el camino de Murom había tres pinos"); romántica y melancólica canción, muy en onda rusa.



El Murom historico esta en el Oblast de Vladimir a mitad de camino de Moscu a Kazan
El de Belgorod que es mucho posterior, probablemente de la epoca en que se echo a los polacos


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero si a los ucranianos les han regalado decenas de miles de equipamientos de la mejor ropa de Canadá y de Finlandia!! Y a los rusos les han desaparecido un millón de trajes!!! Y salieron noticias hasta hartar que muchísimos se tuvieron que comprar sus propias botas y ropas!!
> 
> Sin acritud, con los años que llevas en el foro parecen más comentarios de adolescentes en el Macdonals, no llegan ni a chascarrillos de bar Paco.



Ya Helly Hansen y North Face del bueno no del Decathlon que ahí hay trampa no es el mismo, voy y me lo creo, la gran mayoría de material térmico especial para ropa se hace en China aunque lleve marca occidental.

Un Helly Hansen de 350€






Una parka North Face, se usa encima del anorak





Este vale 250€ pero las hay de 500€

Este material importado de china sin marca te sale por cuatro duros y es lo que están comprando los rusos a China, ropa térmica especial, los ucranianos se han de conformar con modelos Decathlon de segunda o tercera clase a precio hinchado si les llegan y no desaparece por el camino.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

https://t.me/MAERusia/1155 Lo más destacado de la rueda de prensa (Lo más destacado de la rueda de prensa del Ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov) del Ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov:

La OTAN ha incumplido todos los compromisos sobre su ampliación y su acercamiento a nuestras fronteras.

Lo que está ocurriendo ahora es una vuelta a los conceptos que desarrolló la OTAN hace 70 años: los rusos quedan fuera de Europa, los estadounidenses han esclavizado a toda Europa, y los alemanes y otros países de Europa se mantienen en jaque.

En los últimos años, las maniobras de la OTAN se han vuelto más intensas, más frecuentes, más abiertamente dirigidas a disuadir a Rusia, cada vez más cerca de nuestras fronteras.

La OTAN está directamente implicada en la crisis ucraniana, no solo suministrando armas, sino también entrenando a los militares ucranianos y a los mercenarios.

La mentalidad colonial de vivir a costa de los demás no ha desaparecido, así es como EEUU se beneficiará ahora de la crisis energética en Europa.

El carácter destructivo de EEUU contra las estructuras universales, diseñadas para abordar las cuestiones de seguridad con un equilibrio de intereses, está a la vista de todos.

Si nuestros interlocutores occidentales se dan cuenta de sus errores y expresan su voluntad de volver a discutir los documentos [sobre la seguridad europea] que propusimos en diciembre de 2021, sería un avance positivo.

Los documentos entregados por la parte ucraniana incluían garantías de seguridad, en particular la no adhesión de Ucrania a la OTAN. Pero parece que después de unos días, los ucranianos recibieron instrucciones de EEUU, ya que la OTAN tenía la intención de "agotar el Ejército ruso" con la ayuda de Kiev.

LEER POR COMPLETO (Lo más destacado de la rueda de prensa del Ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov)

Telegraph (Lo más destacado de la rueda de prensa del Ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov)


----------



## riggedd (2 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Marruecos cuenta a su favor iocon un arma letal en ese partido, Unai Simon, "el manco de Vitoria", Unai Simon es a España lo que Putin a Rusia, un elemento no apto para tan alta empresa.



Cuota vasca, le llaman, porque el negrito, ira por cuota Africana. 
Que mierda de país nos están dejando los acomplejados estos, menuda Mancha de traidores.


----------



## Argentium (2 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero si a los ucranianos les han regalado decenas de miles de equipamientos de la mejor ropa de Canadá y de Finlandia!! Y a los rusos les han desaparecido un millón de trajes!!! Y salieron noticias hasta hartar que muchísimos se tuvieron que comprar sus propias botas y ropas!!
> 
> Sin acritud, con los años que llevas en el foro parecen más comentarios de adolescentes en el Macdonals, no llegan ni a chascarrillos de bar Paco.
> 
> ...



Es que hoy mismo la Ministra Robles entregó miles de equipos para el inverno, material médico, generadores, además de armamento, claro, por tanto creo que nos hemos pasado de incrédulos, son muchos países que tienen una suma de PBIs que es, como poco, 20 veces el ruso, y Rusia haciendo la guerra con una metodología que nadie entiende, todo DEMASIADO raro, y no me vengan con China, unos pusilánimes sólo matones de su propia población civil desarmada, me fio más de Irán en todo caso, pero los chinos están para comprar balato lo que puedan aprovechar, no moverán ni un dedo, ni un mísero puñal. Saludos


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

https://t.me/vakulinchuk/3559Vídeo dentro
Cómo el régimen de Kiev ha estado matando a Donbás (cronología completa y recopilación de pruebas objetivas)

Los principales medios de comunicación occidentales y las élites políticas han creado un metauniverso propio en cuanto a la secuencia de los acontecimientos en Ucrania y Donbás, uno que no tiene nada que ver con la realidad. 

Sin embargo, con este vídeo recordamos los duros hechos: el régimen de Kiev, instalado tras un golpe de Estado respaldado por Occidente, ha estado bombardeando y atacando a los residentes de Donbás, así como persiguiendo a la población rusoparlante de la propia Ucrania.

Es más relevante que nunca recordar estos hechos, teniendo en cuenta la postura destructiva de las naciones occidentales, dispuestas a sacrificar décadas de labor de la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa en aras de sus turbios objetivos políticos.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

Escoltando a Farlopelenski

¿Lo están protegiendo o lo están vigilando para que no se escape?
Yo creo que va a pillar...más, porque en la foto yase nota que va regulillo.....


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

No falta ración de gilipollas. Y cada uno a su tema...gilipollas haciendo cosas de gilipollas con nazis que hacen cosas de nazis. ¿Qué puede salir mal?
*La alcaldesa de París le dice al alcalde de Kiev que cuando reconstruya la ciudad dé más importancia a las bicicletas *

El 28 de noviembre, durante una reunión en Bruselas en la que participó el hermano del alcalde de Kiev, la alcaldesa de París, Anne Hidalgo, recomendó a su par ucraniano que cuando reconstruya su ciudad, adapte su infraestructura para que haya un mayor uso de bicicletas. 

‍En nuestra humilde opinión, no creemos que cuando la guerra termine y Ucrania tenga que reconstruir el país, su prioridad vaya a ser el carril bici precisamente.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya Helly Hansen y North Face del bueno no del Decathlon que ahí hay trampa no es el mismo, voy y me lo creo, la gran mayoría de material térmico especial para ropa se hace en China aunque lleve marca occidental.
> 
> Un Helly Hansen de 350€
> 
> ...



Esa ropa (poliéster?) no vale para el frente. Se quema con un cigarrillo.

Decatlon? Ya.










Канада объявила о пакете помощи Украине на $47 млн: туда входят зимняя одежда и снаряды


Министр обороны Канады Анита Ананд в среду объявила о выделении нового пакета военной помощи Украине в размере 47 миллионов долларов, в который будет входить зимняя форма для украинских военнослужащих.




www.eurointegration.com.ua






"
La ministra de Defensa canadiense, Anita Anand, anunció el miércoles un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de 47 millones de dólares para Ucrania, que incluirá uniformes de invierno para las tropas ucranianas.

*El nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de Canadá incluye principalmente "equipo no letal", es decir, 500.000 piezas de ropa militar de invierno, en las que se especializa Ottawa.*

"*Sabemos que se acerca el invierno. Y Canadá tiene una experiencia especial en ropa de invierno y combate. Y* transferiremos esta ropa en las próximas semanas", dijo Anand antes de la reunión ministerial de la OTAN en Bruselas.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

Ración diaria de ridículo de los mass mierda, pero recuerden que no tienen vergüenza y que saben que la borregada traga con todo.


Europa vs China: cómo CNN cubre las protestas contra las restricciones anticovid

En medio de la agitación сhina contra las restricciones anticovid, los medios de comunicación occidentales han comenzado a expresar activamente su apoyo, calificando los protestas "la lucha del pueblo por la libertad".

Lo sorprendente es que los mismos medios de comunicación que pintaron como criminales a los ciudadanos de Europa y los Estados Unidos que desafiaron las reglas de tiempos de covid, ahora muestran como héroes a los chinos que protestan por los cierres interminables.

¿Una política de doble rasero?
Fuente RT

Y ya que estamos con la CNN, les rescato una perlita de cuando, al parecer, aún no habían recibido instrucciones.




En fin, que se comenta ello solo.


----------



## hartman4 (2 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Esa ropa (poliéster?) no vale para el frente. Se quema con un cigarrillo.
> 
> Decatlon? Ya.
> 
> ...



en vietnam nike, adidas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y eso que en Francia la electricidad sobra, ya que tienen bastantes centrales nucleares y venden excedentes a varios países, entre ellos España. Muy raro.



Normalmente es así como indicas, pero por lo visto este invierno tienen un montón de ellas paradas por mantenimiento/reparaciones y en recarga de combustible.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Esa ropa (poliéster?) no vale para el frente. Se quema con un cigarrillo.
> 
> Decatlon? Ya.
> 
> ...



Cierto que hay "algunas" que se queman con facilidad, pero la mayoría de textiles especiales están fabricados en China, no en Canadá y no son de poliester, acostumbran a llevar 3 capas diferentes y van sellados térmicamente.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 281, 01/12/2022. Aleksandr Fodorovich Klúbov (18 de enero de 1918 – 1 de noviembre de 1944) fue un as de la aviación soviético que combatió durante la Segu…




iwwz.org





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 281, 01/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe piloto



Aleksandr Fodorovich Klúbov (18 de enero de 1918 – 1 de noviembre de 1944) fue un as de la aviación soviético que combatió durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial donde recibió dos veces el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Durante la guerra, completó 457 salidas de combate, en las que obtuvo al menos 31 victorias individuales, lo que lo convierte en uno de los ases soviéticos con mayor número de derribos.



Hoy ha tenido lugar el más trascendente hecho militar en esta guerra: Margarita Robles (Ministra de Defensa de la Monarquía de Gallegolandia)


Spoiler



No nos pasemos, Fidelista


 visita Odessa junto a su homólogo ucraniano. *Margarita Robles visita Odessa junto a su homólogo ucraniano.* La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha visitado este jueves Odessa, la tercera ciudad más grande de Ucrania y un punto estratégico en la guerra, pues desde su puerto marítimo parten los buques para exportar el grano ucraniano. Robles ha realizado un recorrido por la ciudad acompañada por su homólogo ucraniano, Oleksii Reznikov. Se supo que comieron Paella».


Spoiler



que se comieron qué??



*El 40% de la red eléctrica de Ucrania sigue sin funcionar *por los bombardeos rusos y unos 6 millones de abonados están sin suministro a temperaturas bajo cero. Alrededor de 6 millones de abonados a la red eléctrica -el 40% sigue sin funcionar- están sin suministro entre la capital ucraniana y las regiones de Kiev, Jersón, Vinnytsia, Leópolis, Odesa, Jmelnitski y Cherkasy . Al menos, nueve personas han muerto en incendios domésticos cuando intentan combatir temperaturas bajo cero con generadores de emergencia, velas y bombonas de gas.

Ucrania trabaja «día y noche» para reparar rápidamente las infraestructuras energéticas. «Los ingenieros eléctricos hacen lo posible y lo imposible para estabilizar la situación en relación al suministro energético», afirmó DTEK. Los equipos técnicos trabajan «día y noche» para reparar rápidamente las infraestructuras, añadió.

El operador privado también precisó que está trabajando para que «haya electricidad en cada casa de Kiev al menos una o dos veces» al día.

Para tener un poco de luz o de calor durante los múltiples cortes de electricidad diarios, los ucranianos recurren a sistemas alternativos, como las velas o los generadores. Pero esto ha causado algunos incendios mortales.

El miércoles, los equipos de emergencia ucranianos dijeron que la víspera habían registrado nueve muertos y ocho heridos debido a estos incendios domésticos.

Cuando se cumplen 281 días de guerra en Ucrania,* las fuerzas rusas intentaron avanzar en el este y entrenaron con fuego de tanques, morteros y artillería en Jersón*, en el sur, dijo el ejército ucraniano, mientras los aliados occidentales tratan de reforzar a Ucrania y sus vecinos contra Moscú. No intentaron, lo hicieron, golpearon, avanzaron, y ucrania fue golpeada y sigue retrocediendo.

*Ucrania ha despedido al ingeniero jefe adjunto de su central de Zaporiyia*, ocupada por Rusia, acusándolo de colaborar con las fuerzas de Moscú y de traición, dijo la empresa estatal de energía nuclear Energoatom. Un día antes, Rusia dijo que había ascendido a Yuriy Chernichuk a director de la nuclear. Parece que ucrania aún no se entera que la Central es rusa, que se encuentra en territorio ruso, y que los habitantes de ese oblast y los otros oblast, así lo decidieron.

*La Comisión Europea ha presentado opciones para garantizar que Rusia rinda cuentas por las «atrocidades» y los «crímenes»* cometidos en la guerra en Ucrania, unos planes que el Kremlin no reconoce y considera «ilegítimos».

*Los sobres con explosivos *remitidos a la Embajada de Ucrania, la empresa zaragozana de fabricación de armamento Instalaza, la Base Aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid) y el Ministerio de Defensa tienen la misma letra en las direcciones, escritas con bolígrafo y en mayúscula. En este contexto, el Ministerio de Interior ha informado hoy de la detección el pasado 24 de noviembre de un artefacto incendiario dirigido a la Presidencia del Gobierno.

*La Comisión Europea no se disculpará con Kiev por revelar las pérdidas militares de Ucrania,* dijo la portavoz de la Comisión Europea, Dana Spinant. Pero igual tuvieron que editar el video.

Robles dice que los sobres explosivos no cambiarán el compromiso español con Ucrania. La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, afirmó este jueves desde la ciudad ucraniana de Odesa que los sobres explosivos enviados a diversas instituciones en España no cambiarán el compromiso del Gobierno con Ucrania.

«La investigación está en curso. Tiene que quedar claro que ninguna carta ni acción violenta va a cambiar el compromiso claro y firme de España y de los países de la OTAN y de la UE a la hora de apoyar a Ucrania, que defiende una causa justa», dijo Robles en una comparecencia con su homólogo ucraniano, Oleksii Reznikov, informa Efe.

Según entiendo, es un asunto interno, si es que existe, y no de defensa, ahora, el apoyo de españa a Ucrania ha sido, como todo lo que hace ese país, mediocre, en Afganistán, en Irak, o donde vayan.

*Sobre los bálticos y la reina del perreo, primero Estonia. La primera ministra estonia avisa de la posibilidad de apagones controlado*s. La primera ministra estonia, Kaja Kallas, advirtió este jueves de la posibilidad de que haya que introducir apagones controlados en el país báltico si los ciudadanos no reducen su consumo eléctrico.

A largo plazo, dijo Kallas a la televisión pública ERR, la solución para paliar la escasez energética pasa por invertir en nuevas fuentes, en plantas de producción y en interconexiones con otros países, informa Efe. Sin embargo, a corto plazo, la única solución es reducir el consumo o introducir interrupciones de suministro controladas durante algunas horas en ciertas regiones, en particular si el invierno es especialmente frío, enfatizó.

Ahora la reina del perreo. La agencia energética finlandesa dice que aumentan los riesgos de cortes de electricidad este invierno. El riesgo de que se produzcan breves cortes de electricidad ha aumentado en Finlandia debido a la incertidumbre sobre la producción nacional y las importaciones extranjeras, dijo el jueves la autoridad energética finlandesa, informa Reuters.

El operador de la red nacional, Fingrid, también ha advertido de posibles apagones este invierno, debido en parte a la incertidumbre sobre la fecha de puesta en marcha del nuevo reactor nuclear Olkiluoto 3. Al problema de Finlandia se suma el hecho de que la vecina Suecia, uno de los principales exportadores de electricidad, tiene previsto desconectar su mayor reactor nuclear, el Oskarshamn 3, para realizar tareas de mantenimiento entre el 9 y el 18 de diciembre, mientras que el reactor Ringhals 4 permanecerá desconectado hasta el 31 de enero.

«*El suministro de electricidad en Finlandia es más incierto que antes en el próximo invierno», dijo la Autoridad Energética* en un comunicado. «Varios fallos simultáneos en la producción nacional o en las conexiones de transmisión podrían provocar escasez de electricidad incluso con poco tiempo de antelación», dijo. Finlandia, donde el operador de la red eléctrica, Fingrid, se esfuerza actualmente por encontrar formas de ahorrar electricidad, al igual que sus homólogos europeos, tras cortar las importaciones de electricidad, gas y petróleo de Rusia.

¿Pero no era que había que guapear contra Rusia y someterse a los EEUU?, que sean estos últimos que les garanticen la energía.

*Rusia exporta a la UE 50.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas menos que en 2021.* El gigante gasístico ruso Gazprom exportó entre enero y noviembre de este año a la Unión Europea 50.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas menos que durante el mismo período de 2021.

Según informó la empresa en su canal de Telegram, también se redujeron las exportaciones a Reino Unido, con una caída de más de 6.000 millones de metros cúbicos, informa Efe. Y sin embargo, recibió tres veces el dinero de lo que recibió en el mismo periodo de 2021. Qué tontos los rusos, hoy los europeos reciben menos gas y lo pagan 3 veces más caro. Para ser claro, *Rusia vende menos a Europa, pero recibe más dinero.* Europa recibe menos gas, pero paga mucha más por menos gas, son unos genios matemáticos y económicos.

*Las sirenas antiaéreas suenan de nuevo en Kiev y en otras regiones de Ucrania*. Las sirenas antiaéreas sonaron este jueves de nuevo en Kiev y en otras regiones de Ucrania en previsión de nuevos ataques del Ejército ruso, informaron medios locales. El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania había advertido horas antes de la amenaza inminente de ataques con misiles similares a las efectuadas por Rusia en días anteriores, informa Efe.

*Ucrania pide a la UE sancionar a la industria de misiles de Rusia*. El jefe de la diplomacia ucraniana, Dmytro Kulebra, pidió el jueves a la Unión Europea (UE) incluir a la industria rusa de misiles en su nuevo paquete de sanciones, tras los bombardeos de Moscú que dañaron infraestructuras energéticas de Ucrania. Tras múltiples reveses en el terreno, Rusia empezó en octubre a atacar las instalaciones energéticas ucranianas, lo que causó graves daños y privó de electricidad a millones de ucranianos.

*«Josep Borrell y yo estamos de acuerdo: una guerra total contra Ucrania significa un apoyo total a Ucrania», tuiteó Kulebra tras una reunión con su homólogo europeo, al margen de un encuentro de la OSCE en Lodz, Polonia, informa Efe. «He agradecido a la UE su ayuda* constante en materia de defensa y he señalado que las próximas sanciones de la UE tendrían que incluir las que afectan a la industria rusa de producción de misiles: se tiene que poner fin», exhortó.

*Hasta ahora, la UE prohíbe las exportaciones hacia Rusia de «bienes de doble uso* y de productos tecnológicos que pueden contribuir a las capacidades de defensa y seguridad de Rusia». También prohíbe «el comercio de armas y armas de fuego de uso civil» y «el comercio de municiones, de vehículos militares y equipamiento paramilitar». El 24 de noviembre, los últimos bombardeos masivos rusos con misiles contra instalaciones energéticas dejaron a oscuras y en el frío a regiones enteras de Ucrania, incluida la capital Kiev.

«…Tras múltiples reveses en el terreno…» ¿dónde habrá sido eso que no me he enterado?, si los Europeos están pensando en un nuevo paquete de sanciones, quiere decir que los paquetes anteriores, no funcionaron, y como llevan ya 8, y este sería el noveno, bastante incompetentes que son. Además, si no incluyeron nunca antes lo concerniente a los misiles rusos, doblemente torpes, ¿o será que nada pueden hacer al respecto?, yo creo que por allí andan los tiros, aunque hagan propaganda.

*Michel insta a Xi a presionar a Rusia para que respete la Carta de la ONU*. El presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, dijo el jueves que instó al presidente de China, Xi Jinping, a utilizar su influencia sobre Rusia para presionarla a que respete la Carta de la ONU con respecto a Ucrania, informa Reuters. ¿Quién es ese Michel? ¿Angel o Jackson?. Ah, el presidente del Consejo ¿y qué hace el Consejo?, nada. Porque por un lado está la Comisión, de la Von der Foyen, y el Parlamento, otra institución que no sirve para nada.

*Ucrania pide al personal de la central de Zaporiyia lealtad a Kiev*. Ucrania, que despidió al jefe adjunto de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, ocupada por Rusia, acusando a Yuri Chernichuk de colaborar con las fuerzas rusas, hizo un llamamiento al resto del personal ucraniano de la central más grande de Europa a permanecer leal a Kiev, informa Reuters.

Rusia debe retirar su armamento pesado y su personal militar de la central de Zaporiyia para que los esfuerzos del organismo de control atómico de la ONU por crear una zona de protección tengan éxito, declaró el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kulebra.

Ahora que Kulebra lo señala, ¿si Rusia tiene armamento y tropas al interior de la Central, porqué ustedes dicen que se disparan ellos mismos? ¿no será que los ucranianos disparan contra la central que está en manos rusas, porque entre cosas, está en Rusia?

*Lavrov dice que Rusia no pidió dialogar con Ucrania, pero está lista a escuchar.* El ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, afirmó hoy que no ha solicitado nunca negociar con Ucrania, pero aseguró que si hay interés en un diálogo con Moscú, siempre está dispuesta a escuchar propuestas, tanto de Kiev como de Occidente, incluido EEUU.

Lavrov convocó la rueda de prensa porque no pudo viajar a Polonia debido a las sanciones occidentales para participar en la reunión ministerial de la Organización para la Seguridad y Cooperación en Europa (OSCE) que se celebra hoy y mañana en Lodz, informa Efe.

Es muy divertido esto, le prohíben a Rusia hablar en fotos y reuniones internacionales, pero de todas formas, todos tienen contactos formales con los rusos.

*Stoltenberg evoca la guerra fría con la mirada puesta en Ucrania*. El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, visitó este jueves el Museo del Muro en Berlín, a pocos metros del legendario punto de control Check Point Charlie, lo que aprovechó para evocar los años y las tensiones de la guerra fría, con la mirada puesta en Ucrania. «Este museo es un monumento a la paz. Necesitamos recordar permanentemente todo lo que pasó alrededor del Check Point Charlie. Vemos cómo ahora tenemos una nueva amenaza con la guerra de Ucrania», dijo Stoltenberg ante un puñado de periodistas en una de las salas del museo lleno de objetos y carteles que recordaban los años de la guerra fría.

«La OTAN ayudó a la caída del muro y ahora tiene que ayudar para que no surjan otros muros en Europa», señaló Stoltenberg junto al puesto de control situado en la frontera entre las entonces RDA y RFA, informa Efe.

Y luego el tipo trata de sincerarse: Stoltenberg reconoce el «desafío logístico» de mantener armas para Ucrania. El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, reconoció el «desafío logístico» que representa el mantenimiento del armamento enviado por los aliados a Ucrania en su guerra con Rusia y dijo que es «extremadamente importante» afrontar la cuestión.

Stoltenberg destacó que las armas con las que los países de la OTAN apoyan a Ucrania en su defensa «necesitan munición y repuestos» y no quiso entrar en la cuestión de qué nuevo armamento podría suministrarse a ese país. Insistió en que la OTAN no forma parte del conflicto sino que ayuda a Ucrania a defenderse de una agresión a su integridad territorial y recordó que en este caso «no habrá paz si el agresor gana».

El secretario general de la OTAN aludió a la situación durante un foro de seguridad que se celebra en Berlín en el que hizo un repaso de la situación planteada por la invasión rusa de Ucrania y comentó en ese contexto las dificultades a las que se enfrentan los aliados en relación con el suministro de armas a Kiev, informa Efe. Y ya que andaba por Berlín,* cuando van al Reichstag ¿nunca miran hacia arriba cuando ingresan?, porque fue ahí el gesto más sublime que un pueblo hizo por la humanidad.*

Los estadounidenses trollean brutalmente a los ucranianos. *El Pentágono informó que firmaron un contrato por $ 1.2 mil millones para fabricar sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS para Ucrania*. El contrato también incluye la producción de «equipos, servicios y repuestos relacionados». Y ahora lo más destacado: se especifica que la obra se realizará en Tewkesbury, Massachusetts, “con fecha estimada de finalización el 28 de noviembre de *2025*”

*¿Durarán los Ukros otros tres años? Ayer Stoltenberg les deseó que sobrevivieran al invierno*.

*En el terreno*

La *captura de Kurdyumovka *fue confirmada por el Ministerio de Defensa. Las pérdidas de territorio, personal y equipo están obligando al comando de las FFAA de Ucrania a transferir cada vez más fuerzas de la segunda línea de defensa a la dirección de Artyomovskoye.

*Una unidad ucraniana completa fue eliminada* por las tropas chechenas mientras intentaba romper las líneas rusas cerca de *Kremennaya. *Al menos 100.000 jóvenes han muerto según la comisión de la UE. Rusia sitúa la cifra en más de 200.000. ¡Haz las paces ahora!.

*Rusia presiona a Ucrania en el este y el sur.* Las fuerzas rusas intentaron avanzar en el este de Ucrania y entrenaron con fuego de tanques, morteros y artillería en Jersón, en el sur, dijo el ejército ucraniano, mientras los aliados occidentales trataban de reforzar a Ucrania y sus vecinos contra Moscú, informa Reuters. Desde hace una semana, todos los días, la prensa occidental está anunciando las acciones combativas rusas, no lo hacen por transparencia, lo hacen para no hacer el ridículo cuando Bajmut caiga.

*Convoy destruido de vehículos blindados del grupo nacionalista ucraniano **«Kraken» en la región de Járkov. *

El Mayor de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania (GUR MOU) *Artem Prisyazhnyuk fue eliminado* por tropas rusas en Donbass.

En otro sector del frente de Donetsk se desarrolla la ofensiva contra *Maryinka*. Por primera vez en ocho años, las operaciones de asalto están teniendo un éxito significativo: aproximadamente la mitad del asentamiento está bajo control. Video

*El invierno llega, y no llega solo…, vienen con sus guerreros.*

Nick Fuentes: «Soy muy pro Putin. Soy muy pro Rusia». Ye: «Yo también lo soy». Video (programa en EEUU) t.me/FidelistaPS/65022

*El Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no puede nombrar las pérdidas del ejército, porque esta es información sensible *y está sujeta a la restricción de publicación, – Jefe del Departamento de Relaciones Públicas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Senik. Foto

Foto: “La batalla por Bajmut puede ser la pelea más brutal en Ucrania” – Newsweek. Cierto, y la están perdiendo, como han perdido todas donde se ha combatido.








Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre
t.me/wofnon


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

* ¿Por qué el régimen de Kiev no quiere la paz? Porque solo el 30% de la ayuda llega a sus destinatarios en Ucrania*

De acuerdo con el comentarista de la cadena estadounidense FOX Todd Wood, el presidente ucraniano y los miembros de su equipo participan en una enorme trama financiera al adjudicarse el dinero que Washington envía al régimen de Kiev. 

"En Ucrania hay un equipo para el blanqueo de dinero. Hemos estimado que solo el 30% de la ayuda humanitaria declarada y de las armas llegan hasta sus destinatarios. Una gran parte de esta ayuda se usa en el extranjero para la compra de bienes inmobiliarios. Según nuestras fuentes, sabemos que muchos funcionarios ucranianos se compraron casas en otros países", dijo Wood.

Por ello, el régimen de Kiev no necesita ninguna solución de paz, pues este método de enriquecimiento en cooperación con las empresas armamentísticas de EEUU le conviene. Visto todo esto, expresó su esperanza de que con la llegada de los republicanos al Congreso de EEUU se terminará el flujo de dinero a Ucrania. 

Suena bien, pero cabe destacar que los mismos republicanos no piensan dejar de enviar el dinero a Ucrania. Ellos mismos lo han dicho. Pero sí buscan un mayor control de estos fondos y una auditoría de lo que ya fue enviado. Incluso eso lo necesitan solo para tener una excusa para arremeter contra los demócratas de cara a las elecciones presidenciales de 2024. 

La verdad es que esto no me sorprende nada y creo que a ustedes tampoco les sorprenderá después de todos los casos de corrupción descarada que he destapado aquí para ustedes.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

https://t.me/FidelistaPS/64877Vídeo de los combatientes chechenos que ya están en la estación de tren de Artyomovsk (Bajmut)
============================
Que le lleven a ver al Papa hereje, a ver si se enseña algo..sin ironía ni mal rollo



El luchador del batallón "Bars-17" Fanis Jusainov del distrito Tatyshlinsky de Bashkiria se hizo famoso por su hazaña.

Recordemos que en septiembre, Fanis robó un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal enemigo. El combatiente se enfrentó sin ayuda a varios soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, algunos de los cuales eliminó y tomó a un prisionero. Sacó al comandante de los escombros y lo llevó al hospital en vehículos robados.

El héroe concedió una entrevista a Urshak, en la que dijo que nunca pensó que estaría en la guerra. Y llegado el momento, acudió a la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar.

“Al principio no me llevaron. Yo creo que nuestras madres no nos dieron a luz para que nos tuviéramos en casa. Lo más importante es ser positivo. Entonces el espíritu de lucha será. En la batalla, siempre debes mirar a tu alrededor y debe haber camaradas confiados cerca ”, dijo Fanis Jusainov.









Los Sombreros Blancos [Z]


Periodismo ético y Corresponsales de guerra




t.me


----------



## Castellano (2 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> No falta ración de gilipollas. Y cada uno a su tema...gilipollas haciendo cosas de gilipollas con nazis que hacen cosas de nazis. ¿Qué puede salir mal?
> *La alcaldesa de París le dice al alcalde de Kiev que cuando reconstruya la ciudad dé más importancia a las bicicletas *
> 
> El 28 de noviembre, durante una reunión en Bruselas en la que participó el hermano del alcalde de Kiev, la alcaldesa de París, Anne Hidalgo, recomendó a su par ucraniano que cuando reconstruya su ciudad, adapte su infraestructura para que haya un mayor uso de bicicletas.
> ...



La gaditana que ni siquiera llegó al mínimo de votos en las presidenciales para poder recibir financiación pública por la campaña electoral.
La liquidadora del PSF


Una lumbreras


----------



## Castellano (2 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


>



El Cero se lo esnifó Z


----------



## Castellano (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que esta gente tenga los santos HUEVAZOS para decir que "luchan contra el fascismo" tiene cojones la cosa y solo lo puede defender alguien sin cerebro...



Y el tal Marquina que vive allí, todo el día tuiteando contra Rusia y no le pasa nada, ni lo deportan ni le dan un toque siquiera...

No se, no se...más propaganda fake otanista


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cierto que hay "algunas" que se queman con facilidad, pero la mayoría de textiles especiales están fabricados en China, no en Canadá y no son de poliester, acostumbran a llevar 3 capas diferentes y van sellados térmicamente.



Lo mejor la Lana Merina. Los mejores trajes térmicos de los ejércitos la usan en una u otra de las capas.

Los trajes militares tienen que ser ignífugos. He visitado hornos de fundición de acerías donde saltaban chispas por todos los lados y el mejor traje protector era uno grueso de lana. En las torres petrolíferas de Noruega usan calzoncillos de Lana Merina.


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ANGLO BEAR GRYLLS SE REUNE CON CIALENSKY PARA ENSEÑAR SUPERVIVENCIA AL PUEBLO UCRONAZI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como me cruce un día con el Bear en mitad de la selva, le dejo atado a una palmera que tenga al lado un nido de hormigas de fuego.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Dic 2022)

Algunos mapeos diferentes de la situación alrededor de Artemovsk/Bakhmut. El plan de Rusia parece ser el mismo que el de Lisichansk. Tome el terreno elevado, corte las rutas de suministro a Bakhmut, suprima las posiciones ucranianas en las ciudades circundantes.


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No puede ser cierto... Cuando van los de empeños a lo bestia?



Tambien molaría mandar a la Van der Putten y al Cerdensky a un Aventura en pelotas.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> El martes más de medía España será zona no-go…
> 
> Viendo la fiesta de Bélgica el otro día por ganar no quiero ni pensar como puede ser si pierden…



¿Va a ser peor que si ganan? Porque yo no creo que haya mucha diferencia.....cuando solo buscaban liarla. Aunque yo el otro día leí en este hilo a un forero que los exculpaba de todo y aseguraba que todo era culpa de los y cito textualmente de "los europeos blancos y cristianos" porque resulta que eran por lo que se ve todos seres de luz hasta que conocieron a los "europeos blancos y cristianos" y de ellos aprendieron a hacer altercados de ese tipo, que da igual cuantos mundiales repitan ese comportamiento (el anterior también hubo disturbios por lo mismo) no tienen culpa porque lo han aprendido de los europeos blancos y cristianos.....(no se que tiene que ver el ser blanco y menos el ser cristiano, pero ese era su mantra para culpar a los Europeos por los disturbios de los Marroquies tras ganar un partido)

En cuatro, en el telediario llevaron a Manu Carreño y una periodista diciendole que igual interesaba perder a cambio de conseguir ciertas cosas a cambio de Marruecos....sin comentarios. Pase lo que pase veremos si no la lian....y cuantos lo justifican y culpan al mundo. Esperemos que haya bastante policia en las calles para evitar que eso pase en España independientemente del resultado.


Más de la mitad de Italianos no quieren seguir enviando equipamiento militar a Ucrania, pero a los políticos les da igual....válido para muchos de los paises Europeos. Por cierto, ya lo comenté el otro día, Ucrania necesita energía y pidió la ayuda de Europa y aquí no para de subir el precio, estamos en máximos respecto a los precios de los dos últimos mes, casualidad o no.

*Meloni aprueba que Italia siga enviando armas a Ucrania*

Más de la mitad de los italianos son contrarios a continuar ayudando con equipamiento militar a Kyiv


----------



## El Mercader (2 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> No falta ración de gilipollas. Y cada uno a su tema...gilipollas haciendo cosas de gilipollas con nazis que hacen cosas de nazis. ¿Qué puede salir mal?
> *La alcaldesa de París le dice al alcalde de Kiev que cuando reconstruya la ciudad dé más importancia a las bicicletas *
> 
> El 28 de noviembre, durante una reunión en Bruselas en la que participó el hermano del alcalde de Kiev, la alcaldesa de París, Anne Hidalgo, recomendó a su par ucraniano que cuando reconstruya su ciudad, adapte su infraestructura para que haya un mayor uso de bicicletas.
> ...



También tienen que usar lenguaje exclusivo, no ofender a la comunidad LGBTQXYZ, y hacer campañas contra el machismo.
Las cosas importantes son lo primero.


----------



## El Mercader (2 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Ración diaria de ridículo de los mass mierda, pero recuerden que no tienen vergüenza y que saben que la borregada traga con todo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1278960
> 
> Europa vs China: cómo CNN cubre las protestas contra las restricciones anticovid
> ...



La CNN y el New York Times son los órganos de propaganda oficiosos de la CIA. Y esto no es una exageración, es la realidad.


----------



## España1 (2 Dic 2022)

no pone mas que publicidad, un tiroteo o algo, no?
Parece Bollywood pero nevado


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


>




A los numero que dio Von der Poyen no se los cree nadie


----------



## Decipher (2 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> A los numero que dio Von der Poyen no se los cree nadie



¿Son más?


----------



## vermer (2 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En el frente económico-especulativo: el oro sigue fortaleciéndose frente al dolar. También el euro y el franco suizo. La realidad es que el dolar cae y los inversores prefieren valores más seguros. Lo del oro es comprensible ¿pero el euro? ¿están locos? ¿o es que los EEUU están peor de lo que pensamos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- Todos activos estàn muy hinchados y todo apunta a recesión. Es difìcil sacar ninguna conclusión para mi, salvo observar..
- El oro puede tener su momento (físico o mineras), pero p ej respecto al euro lleva mucho tiempo plano.....mientras los bancos centrales acumulan todo lo que pueden...
- La renta fija en dólares tiene buena pinta.....pero con divisa cubierta, y ahí se te va parte
- El fiat pierde valor....pero ¿no es mejor perder ahora y esperar? Para mi sí, pero.....
- Bolsa: salvo incursiones de intradía para expertos hasta de pocos días o alguna semana, como este último rally, ni tocar aún . Y es igual el mercado que cojas.

La guerra de verdad es esta. Todo en el aire y se acerca la toma de decisiones para todos.


----------



## España1 (2 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Son más?



Creo que Rusia ha dicho 130mil, pero ni idea. Espero que sean muchos menos. Una burrada de muertos en ambos bandos seguro


----------



## Salamandra (2 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Y eso que en Francia la electricidad sobra, ya que tienen bastantes centrales nucleares y venden excedentes a varios países, entre ellos España. Muy raro.



Francia está teniendo problemas con las centrales nucleares. Hemos posteado los problemas desde el verano: primero eran los calores que no permitían refrigerarlas y después ¿que?.

Entre medio también hubo problemas de mantenimiento con las centrales españolas que son, que casualidad de tecnología francesa. Los problemas deben estar en los mantenimientos y, ya no recuerdo, pero posteé en que consistían aquí y sospecho que son los mismos problemas que en Francia.

Las centrales nucleares francesas se nacionalizaron este verano porque ya arrastraban problemas de corrosión en los sistemas de seguridad.


----------



## España1 (2 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Sabéis por qué llegan tantos paquetes bomba hoy? Muy fácil: porque hoy es el segundo debate en el Congreso para derogar la sedición y nos quieren distraídos.



Totalmente


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que esta gente tenga los santos HUEVAZOS para decir que "luchan contra el fascismo" tiene cojones la cosa y solo lo puede defender alguien sin cerebro...



Lo q defiendes tu en cambio solo lo puede defender uno que cobra...

Evidentemente lo q hay en ucrania es fascismo... y lo que hay en la otan es muy poca verguenza


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> En pleno centro de Moscú, un hombre paseaba con una bandera ucraniana y... no hubo respuesta En la capital, el hombre decidió comprobar la reacción de la gente a la bandera ucraniana y dio un paseo por el Arbat. El provocador, aparentemente, estaba tratando de mostrar que el público tenía una actitud positiva hacia Ucrania. De hecho, el hombre simplemente fue tratado con indiferencia, solo ocasionalmente los transeúntes hicieron comentarios con una solicitud para quitar la bandera. Como resultado, el hombre no fue detenido, tampoco nadie lo atacó, como sucede, por ejemplo, en Kyiv.



Esa es la diferencia. En Rusia nadie ha cambiado los nombres de las calles que llevan los nombres de Taras Shevchenko o Bogdan Khmelnitsky, el Hotel Ucrania se sigue llamando así, con la estación de Metro Kievskaya sucede lo mismo, no se han retirado las estatuas de personajes oriundos de Ucrania, los restaurantes ucranianos siguen funcionando, etc. La actitud de la gente es la que vemos en el vídeo, como mucho algunos le recriminarán, pero ni agresiones... ni tampoco lo detiene la policía. En Kiev, no habrían tardado mucho en intentar hostiarle, o la policía le habría engrilletado.

Pero esto no te lo contará Ricardo Marquina...


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> los rusos creo que se están preparando metódicamente para el frio por eso van lentos para luchar en condiciones que el invierno dura 3 meses y aun no hemos entrado en él.



Luego en febrero direis que se están preparando para el barro, y en mayo, para el calor, después otra vez para el barro y, a continuación, otra vez para el frío y así _ad aeternum _con tal de no reconocer que los rusos no avanzan porque son un ejército de mierda.


----------



## Galizu_Ulf (2 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Tengo familia emigrada, primos que viven lejos. Todos, todos, todos, se han casado con no gallegos. Ni siquiera españoles. El único problema es gente que vive en Suiza. de segunda generación, y no tienen la ciudadanía. Es surrealista.
> Es más, sobre el tema de la integración gallega y el anarquismo natural galllego: El Centro Gallego es una invención moderna, antes de eso en América había "centros" de cada comarca, y hasta de cada parroquia. El Centro Gallego nace como una mutualidad y para unirlos a todos.
> No, los gallegos no somos excluyentes. Incluso hay un relato de Castelao sobre el tema de la raza... y es un alegato antirracista; un niño negro traído por un indiano poderoso, que se cría en Galicia... y al hacerse mayor, como todos, marcha a Cuba -su cuba natal- para hacer fortuna. Al encontrarse con un paisano le invade la morriña: "quiero volver a casa, no me hago a vivir entre esta gente extraña". (O algo así, cito de memoria).
> Castelao era humanista, humorista, putero y un vividor, pero retrató como nadie la idiosincrasia gallega.





 Chegou das Américas - GALEGOXXI



Tengo familia por parte materna a los dos lados del charco, de hecho nací en la segunda ciudad mas habitada de galicia en aquel momento (Montevideo) casi 200000 gallegos y solo superada por Buenos Aires con más de 300000. En el barrio en que vivi, la proporción por nacionalidad seria 40% Uruguayos, 30% Gallegos( literal...el unico que no nacio en Galicia, era un exiliado exmilitar repúblicano Aragones, aunque el decia que no contaba porque habia nacido en las riberas del Gállego ) y 30% Tanos... de hecho entre mi numerosa parentela tengo todas las combinaciones posibles. Y por parte paterna emigrarón a finales de los 50 y principios de los 60 a Europa (Alemania y Suiza la mayoria,Francia, Holanda y Norte de Italia) y también alli se casarón con gente de diferente procedencia, aunque en menor cantidad. Tengo una anécdota con uno de ellos, nacido y criado en Suiza apellidado Queijo, casi 2 metros de altura,muy rubio (por algo llaman a la familia de mi padre Os Roxos) y que transformo su pasión por el sky en profesión le mandaron un grupo de esquiadores españoles para que los guiará en la pista,después de esperar un rato mientras los esquiadores discutían sobre la ruta y sobre el "cabeza cuadrada", el les espetó en gallego con deje germánico...vos ao voso que eu cobro por horas e levades 20 minutos de leria...callarón y lo siguierón al telesilla.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> ¿Eso son las reservas de gas?
> 
> Llevo 2-3 semanas viviendo en Las Palmas, tres semanas de calor, hoy incluido, y de repente viento, lluvia y frío otoñal. Menos mal que ya no vivo en la Sierra.



Sí son las reservas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (2 Dic 2022)

terrorista ruso congelado


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

*Científicos nucleares rusos negocian con 20 clientes potenciales para la construcción de centrales nucleares*


El 1 de diciembre, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, felicitó a Rosatom, sus empleados y veteranos por el 15.º aniversario de la corporación estatal y destacó su enorme contribución a la capacidad de defensa del país. El mismo día, el director ejecutivo Alexei Likhachev (en el cargo desde octubre de 2016) dijo al canal de televisión Rossiya 24 que el gigante nuclear ruso todavía se mantiene firme sobre sus pies y mira con confianza hacia el futuro.




Según el alto directivo, los científicos nucleares rusos están negociando actualmente con unos 20 clientes extranjeros potenciales para la construcción de nuevas plantas de energía nuclear. Por ejemplo, se están discutiendo proyectos regulares con Egipto, Bangladesh e India, que ya tienen una experiencia positiva de cooperación con Moscú en esta área.

Constantemente estamos negociando nuevos sitios con China. Nuestros socios turcos dicen que ya han buscado un nuevo sitio para que comencemos la construcción.

– añadió el funcionario.

Les recordamos que la CN El-Dabaa se está construyendo en Egipto para 4 unidades de potencia con reactores VVER-1200, en Bangladesh - CN de Rooppur para 2 unidades de potencia con reactores VVER-1200, y en India - CN de Kudankulam para 6 unidades de potencia con reactores VVER-1000, además, el No. 1 y el No. 2 ya se han puesto en funcionamiento. Tenga en cuenta que la cartera total de proyectos en el extranjero de Rosatom a enero de 2022 ascendía a 35 unidades de potencia. Esta primavera, la empresa de diseño finlandesa Fennovoima rescindió el contrato con Rosatom para la construcción de la central nuclear Hanhikivi-1 (1 unidad de potencia con un reactor VVER-1200) en Finlandia, reduciendo el número total de unidades de potencia en la cartera de pedidos a 34 unidades.


----------



## mazuste (2 Dic 2022)

Que alguien les diga a los Scholzs de turno que Alemania no es un estado con armamento nuclear 
y que nunca lo será, Decir estupideces cuando te eliminan del mundial no es un recurso que funcione. 
Además, en una verdadera guerra como dice Martyanov, los F-35 no conseguirán despegar en caso
de intercambio nuclear,porque la primera andanada de zircons con punta nuclear llegará a Berlín. 
Se tarda unos 3 minutos. Que alguien le enseñe al Bundestag y al gobierno alemán lo que pasa
cuando se wokea... que te eliminan de la misma. Una cosa es no clasificarse en el mundial de fútbol, 
y otra, el verdadero mundial de geopolítica, que es cosa mucho más seria


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

Turquía no apreció las declaraciones del Papa sobre los "crueles chechenos".

La revista turca LeMan le recordó todo al Papa: la caza de brujas, las Cruzadas, la amistad con los nazis y el encubrimiento de pedófilos.

La inscripción en la portada: "¡Chechenos! ¡Vida real! ¡No como nosotros!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

Se informa (Britain awards contract for large crewless submarine) que el Departamento de Defensa del Reino Unido ha otorgado a MSubs (Plymouth) un contrato de 15,4 millones de libras para diseñar y construir un gran vehículo submarino autónomo no tripulado diseñado por Cetus. El dispositivo se entregará a la Marina británica en dos años. El desplazamiento total bajo el agua de Cetus será de 27 toneladas, 12 m de longitud, 2,2 m de diámetro, rango de crucero de hasta 1000 millas. El dispositivo contará con una bahía de carga útil modular que se puede ampliar agregando otra de la misma sección, lo que duplicará la capacidad.


----------



## Nicors (2 Dic 2022)

Es aquí donde los prorrusos hablan de cualquier gilipolleces menos de la guerra en sí?
Putinejas escorias.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

Biden haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Les quedan aviones, trenes, puentes, las vías de abastecimiento, que luego de 9 meses SIGUEN SIENDO OPERATIVAS E INTOCABLES para las fuerzas rusas, oleoductos y gasoductos operativos, una Operación Especial organizada y dirigida por el General Torrente, policía nacional, hoy me he caído del guindo, con estas cosas, con tal calibre de inoperancia no puede más que salir mal, no hay otra posibilidad, morirán miles de inocentes más, de un lado y del otro y Rusia terminará expoliada por su torpe e inadmisible gestión de la guerra, propia de traidores.



Es que es alucinante y muy sospechoso.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Va a ser peor que si ganan? Porque yo no creo que haya mucha diferencia.....cuando solo buscaban liarla. Aunque yo el otro día leí en este hilo a un forero que los exculpaba de todo y aseguraba que todo era culpa de los y cito textualmente de "los europeos blancos y cristianos" porque resulta que eran por lo que se ve todos seres de luz hasta que conocieron a los "europeos blancos y cristianos" y de ellos aprendieron a hacer altercados de ese tipo, que da igual cuantos mundiales repitan ese comportamiento (el anterior también hubo disturbios por lo mismo) no tienen culpa porque lo han aprendido de los europeos blancos y cristianos.....(no se que tiene que ver el ser blanco y menos el ser cristiano, pero ese era su mantra para culpar a los Europeos por los disturbios de los Marroquies tras ganar un partido)
> 
> En cuatro, en el telediario llevaron a Manu Carreño y una periodista diciendole que igual interesaba perder a cambio de conseguir ciertas cosas a cambio de Marruecos....sin comentarios. Pase lo que pase veremos si no la lian....y cuantos lo justifican y culpan al mundo. Esperemos que haya bastante policia en las calles para evitar que eso pase en España independientemente del resultado.
> 
> ...



Quién c es el ENDOFOBO que defendía el comportamiento de esos SALVAJES ?


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> ¿Eso son las reservas de gas?
> 
> Llevo 2-3 semanas viviendo en Las Palmas, tres semanas de calor, hoy incluido, y de repente viento, lluvia y frío otoñal. Menos mal que ya no vivo en la Sierra.



_Me imagino que el "frio" otoñal de Las Palmas no se parece en nada al Frio otoñal de Madrid.
A estas horas 3º con sensación térmica -1º._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

Save for the ring


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Yo no sigo el futbol pero por curiosidad he mirado el resultado y si pierde ante Japón y encima Costa Rica gana por lo que España se va para casa si no empata.
> Hace décadas que no veo un partido.



_Ni yo.
De hecho ya estaba durmiendo. Una gozada de silencio cuando pierde España. Al final me despertaron los gritos de los vecinos cuando España quedo 2ª de grupo. El próximo partido a una hora educada, las 1600h. Tampoco lo voy a ver._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

Lucha casa por casa


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

Workshop for the production of drones opened recently on Sakhalin (Far East Russia, near Japan) It was organised by Sakhalin design bureau "SAMI" They plan to assemble 100 drones by the end of the year. Then, as the workshop expands, the output to increase to 300 per month


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

Necesita entrar en Boxes!!!


----------



## Loignorito (2 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> * ¿Por qué el régimen de Kiev no quiere la paz? Porque solo el 30% de la ayuda llega a sus destinatarios en Ucrania*
> 
> De acuerdo con el comentarista de la cadena estadounidense FOX Todd Wood, el presidente ucraniano y los miembros de su equipo participan en una enorme trama financiera al adjudicarse el dinero que Washington envía al régimen de Kiev.
> 
> ...



Ya es terrible que se haga con empresas, pero ahora están enajenando una nación, bueno, un gran territorio que puede coincidir con esa denominación. Es monstruoso. Se ve que la desintegración de Ucrania y la repartición de sus territorios estaban desde el minuto uno en la agenda OTAN, era uno de sus objetivos principales. Ahora viene la pregunta de ¿Y Rusia ha colaborado conscientemente desde el principio, o los han utilizado? yo quiero creer que es lo segundo, además de que es lo más probable.


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> En el hilo de la erupción de La Palma se bautizó a un locutor local como “Alma en Pena” y el hombre no se lamentaba ni lloriqueaba ni era tan agonías como lo es usted…
> 
> Sinceramente, y sin acritud, sea usted un otanico de tapadilo o un prorruso llorón la verdad es aburre con esa actitud ante la vida… hágaselo mirar
> 
> ...



Y, al margen de sus apreciaciones de psicóloga o perdonavidas frustrada, sobre los datos y análisis que yo doy, tiene algo que aportar o contradecir?

P.D. La guerra es triste, sucia, huele mal y causa mucha pena. Salvo a los psicopatas y los ignorantes sabelotodos y sobrados que nunca la han sufrido.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Esa ropa (poliéster?) no vale para el frente. Se quema con un cigarrillo.



Los uniformes modernos se hacen de ripstop nylon de diferentes grosores, según el uso (desde invierno a tropical). Un buen ejemplo, el uniforme de invierno del ejercito canadiense.

Las chaquetas de invierno, como la americana, se hacen de un twill mezcla de algodón y poliéster. Luego tienes chaquetas aislantes, que suelen ser de poliéster las menos sofisticadas, hasta de GTX, que también es una fibra artificial.

Aquí tienes la lista del equipo de invierno, con su composición:









Extended Climate Warfighter Clothing System


Mission: Personal protection from extreme weather environments




www.military.com





*Level VI: Extreme Wet/Cold Weather Jacket & Trousers*

Shell Layer: A waterproof barrier designed to be worn over other levels in moderate to cold wet conditions alternating between freezing and thawing.

The GEN III Extreme Wet/Cold Weather Jacket and Trousers are designed for use in moderate to cold wet conditions as a hard shell layer combined with other base and insulative layers.

Constructed with two-layer GORE-TEX and seam-sealed throughout, the Jacket and Trousers provide an outstanding light-weight, completely waterproof, windproof and breathable level of protection against the elements with 50% less bulk than previous systems. Level VI also incorporates near infrared signature reduction technology further enhancing soldier survivability.

El GTX es PTFE (polytetrafluoroethylene)

El poliéster y el nylon se "funden", pero no arden salvo que se alcancen temperaturas muy altas.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (2 Dic 2022)

El equipo se puede tratar con ignifugo, pero eso se suele reservar para la ropa de los tanquistas y de los pilotos de helicoptero. En general, el pepito infante no lleva ignifugo para nada...

En cuanto a las chupas de pluma o equivalentes artificiales, eso se lleva (si tienes pasta para pagártelo) como una de las capas, en plan camiseta (a se posible de lana y de manga larga), fleece, chaleco de pluma ligero, chaqueta (a ser posible, de GTX).

Información de ultima hora: -12 grados, hace 45 minutos iba hecho un campeón por la calle, he visto como 3 pavos se han resbalado en un parche de hielo, para evitarlo he cambiado de trayectoria, me he resbalado con otro parche de hielo y he estado a punto de meterme una soberana hostia; menos mal que llevo guantes especiales y he podido frenar el estrellarme  el invierno es una puta mierda, vayas vestido como vayas vestido...


----------



## riggedd (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Normalmente es así como indicas, pero por lo visto este invierno tienen un montón de ellas paradas por mantenimiento/reparaciones y en recarga de combustible.



Correcto , y que andan sin combustible,


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

* Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 1 de diciembre de 2022*

Belgorod región:

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon zonas pobladas del distrito urbano de Valuyskiy, los edificios residenciales, una Casa de la Cultura y un jardín de infancia sufrieron daños.

▪ El enemigo atacó instalaciones civiles en el pueblo de Murom, distrito urbano de Shebekin, un hombre resultó herido.

Región de Kursk:

▪ Un dron ucraniano lanzó un artefacto explosivo en la localidad de Tetkino, una subestación fue interrumpida. No hay víctimas ni heridos.

Dirección de Starobel:

▪ No hay cambios significativos en el frente. En el sector de Kupyansk, las unidades de las AFU se están preparando para otro ataque contra las posiciones rusas cerca de Kuzemivka.

▪ En el sector de Limansky, el mando ucraniano, tras varios intentos fallidos de ofensiva, repone las pérdidas y realiza un reconocimiento de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las cercanías de Ploshchanka y Krasnopopovka.

▪ A lo largo de toda la línea de contacto continúan los duelos de artillería: la artillería rusa atacó posiciones enemigas en Berestove, Stelmakhivka, Druzhelyubivka y Torskoye.

Soledar la dirección:

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut, el mando ucraniano está retirando fuerzas adicionales e intentando frenar el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. El 16º batallón del 58º batallón de infantería de las AFU ha sido redistribuido desde la zona de Orekhovo.

▪ Al sur de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Vagner y las unidades de la NM del DNR completan el repliegue de las zonas adyacentes a Kurdyumivka.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ El enemigo disparó cohetes de HIMARS MLRS contra la infraestructura civil de la ciudad de Svatovo.

Donetsk dirección:

▪ Las unidades rusas siguen combatiendo con las formaciones ucranianas atrincheradas en el centro de Marinka.

▪ El enemigo bombardeó zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk con artillería de cañones y cohetes: fueron alcanzadas instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Ilovaysk, Kashtanovoye, Zaitseve, Horlivka y Holmivske. Hay víctimas entre los civiles.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ El mando ucraniano está formando una agrupación de tropas y llevando a cabo una coordinación de combate con las formaciones que llegan desde la dirección de Kherson.

▪ En la línea Poltavka-Malinovka, grupos de asalto de las AFU apoyados por morteros "itinerantes" realizan salidas contra posiciones rusas.

▪ Los drones enemigos están explorando a lo largo de la línea del frente, mientras que los informadores ucranianos en la parte de la región de Zaporizhzhia controlada por Rusia vigilan los movimientos del ejército ruso.

▪ La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacó las zonas de concentración de las AFU en Orekhove, Novoandreyevka y Huliaipil.

▪ Otro intercambio de prisioneros de guerra al 50% tuvo lugar en la región de Zaporizhzhya. Entre los combatientes que regresaron a Rusia hay 12 militares de la República Popular de Donetsk y ocho de la RNL.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ La artillería rusa ha trabajado sobre las posiciones enemigas en Respublika, Matrosovka, Chornobaivka y también ha alcanzado objetivos en Kherson.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vil. (2 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En el frente económico-especulativo: el oro sigue fortaleciéndose frente al dolar. También el euro y el franco suizo. La realidad es que el dolar cae y los inversores prefieren valores más seguros. Lo del oro es comprensible ¿pero el euro? ¿están locos? ¿o es que los EEUU están peor de lo que pensamos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trump era un genio... o más bien sabía sobradamente las trampas con las que jugaba cada uno...

Mira todos solemos decir que el Tio Sam es es no se qué de no sé qué... pero la realidad es que los habitantes de EE.UU. están poniendo PASTA y a MANSALVA para que los europeos vivamos mucho, de hecho inmensamente mejor que ellos... SI... solemos culpar al Tio Sam de todo tipo de barbaridades y en cierto sentido es cierto, SUS ELITES, han comprado todo tipo de hechos-situaciones-condiciones, COMO que son un gran imperio, que tienen la capacidad de gobernar el mundo, que son los primeros y únicos y.... en fin MEDIOCRIDAD en realidad...

Trump se lo soltó "si Alemania quiere la OTAN que la pague"... Trump tenía otro lema EE.UU. primero...

Y porqué te digo todo esto, porque para explicar todo lo que está pasando hay que ir al fondo del asunto...

Europa no puede sostener ni media guerra, recordemos lo que aconteción en Serbia y que si no es por EE.UU. nos mandan a toda europa a tomar viento fresco, en gran medida de lo allí acontecido fue culpable Alemania... y cuidado es que Alemania y sus ínfulas han sido responsables de mucho de lo que acontece desde hace largo tiempo, desde Siria, hasta Ucrania y todo lo referente al gas, incluido la OPRESION con la que forzó a todos los países que se iban a beneficiar del South Stream, para que no PUDIESEN hacerlo, en tanto en cuanto ellos estaban con el North Stream II, o lo que viene a ser lo mismo, PREGUNTA:

- ¿Cómo es posible que los alemanes que son tremendamente previsores no TENIAN CONEXIONES con España y sus regasificadoras o no forzaban a Francia a tenerlas????

Los Alemanes, unos auténticos hideput lo tenían muy bien pensado, con sus North Stream ellos se convertirían en el hub gasista y aceptaron dejarle a Francia el hub eléctrico, con lo cual esperaban los unos y los otros tenernos a todos pagando por ser los proveedores, siendo en realidad los nodos de paso ya de gas o ya de electricidad con la nuclear... es decir, a la chita callando, lo que pretendían los unos y los otros es tener una PENSION asegurada de todo el resto de europa... en esto Rusia les hizo la puñeta, pues les quería parte de la distribución y con esas... NABUCO era más de lo mismo, es decir el control por parte de Francia y sobre todo Alemania a través de sus consorcios del gas que consumiríamos la mayoría de los europeos... ESPAÑA en esto, vaya usted a saber como o porqué tuvo la virtud o suerte o... de tener regasificadoras a coste de barbaridad y encima Argelia; pero no había INTERCONEXIONES con lo cual la inversión SURREALISTA PARA ESPAÑA, nos la estábamos comiendo a precio de oro... y ahora aún con todo lo que está pasando ni los unos, ni los otros están mucho por las interconexiones o saben que de repente España acaba llevándose parte por no decir todo de ese NEGOCIO tan intenso e inmenso que es el gas, qué tal será la cosa que los italianos están dispuestos a tirar un tubo desde España por mar y sin pasar por Francia para tener el gas Argelino y además el poder de nuestras regasificadoras, SALTÁNDOSE con ello a Franceses y Alemanes...

Y todo esto con lo que tu dices que tiene que ver...

Pues mira, como te lo voy a contar... YO SOY un pequeño, muy pequeño forero que sabe estas cosas Y LOS MERCADOS, sus gentes TAMBIEN las saben y... y....

- ¿Tiene capacidad Europa (Alemania-Francia) para estar metidos en este berengenal y dárselas de lo que no serían capaces ni de sustentar contra la propia UCRANIA, ya no digamos contra Rusia?

PUES NO. Pregunta que se hacen los mercados:

- ¿Que sucederá entonces?... ¿qué sucede siempre?... ¿qué es lo que dijo Trump y porqué lo dijo?...

Los mercados son conscientes de que Biden probablemente está ahí porque la OTAN que ya hoy es más una organización europea y que tiene atrapado al Tio Sam y sus gentes (Pentagono mediante, QUE ESTA ES OTRA) van a forzar a EE.UU. a hacer lo que sea y hasta donde pueda... y mientras eso sucede Alemania como ha hecho siempre irá poco a poco guardando COMO PUEDA sus recursos y sus últimas reservas, LLORANDO que no da más, que no puede, que no tiene, que es incapaz, etc...

Los mercados se dan cuenta que quíen va a pagar realmente todo este desaguisado es el DOLAR y que Alemania encontrará la manera de guardar su MONEDA...

Todos deberíamos tener MUY CLARITO lo que dijo TRUMP, sobre que si Alemania quería la OTAN, la pagase... PERO TODOS DEBERÍAN SER TODOS...

Recuerdo cuando en el hilo de Siria, quien por allí haya pululado y tenga nociones de lo que yo decía pueden dar fé de ello, YO incluso antes de que Trump lo dijese ADVERTIA que tanto Francia como Alemania eran Y CON MUCHO los principales RESPONSABLES de lo que allí acontecía... y cuando Turquía puso en un brete a Grecia, fue Francia la que envió un portaaviones, no debemos olvidarlo...

Todo esto que te cuento es fundamental para entender lo que está pasando en gran medida... muy importante... LOS MERCADOS lo saben y más temprano que tarde son conscientes de que el DOLAR va a tener que llevar sobre sus espaldas la carga de lo que han montado en Ucrania... 

LA ÚLTIMA vez que el Dolar chocó con semejante montaña fue en VIETNAM y de allí salió la economía del Tio Sam en quiebra... europa tuvo su condena también en aquella situación, pero ¿cómo salió?...

Aquí todo el mundo es puta, que nadie se lleve a engaño...

Lo vengo advirtiendo España debería tener un gobierno de crisis haciendo todo tipo de evaluaciones en este sentido porque vamos hacia ahí y nos guste o no tenemos que ANTICIPARNOS...


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

_Ayer 2143h_

Brevemente sobre la situación en el frente Svatovo-Kreminna, dirección Liman. Hoy el enemigo ha vuelto a intentar pasar a la ofensiva en Ploshchanka y también trabajar desde Makiivka. Y suspendido en el cielo una mierda que funcionaba como REB, a unos dos mil metros.

Empezó a intentar interferir con nuestras fuerzas, pero el TOR hizo un buen trabajo y lo derribó. Los preparativos del enemigo para un ataque fueron detectados a tiempo y se lanzó un ataque de artillería, tras lo cual el Khokhol se calmó.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## EUROPIA (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona del SMO durante la noche del 1 al 2 de diciembre de 2022

▪ En la región de Belgorod, los medios de defensa aérea se activaron varias veces durante la noche y los objetivos fueron alcanzados con éxito.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra una posición del ejército ucraniano en Klugyno-Bashkirovka, en el distrito de Chuguevsky.

Además, la artillería rusa alcanzó objetivos en la ciudad fronteriza de Ogurtsove, Malaya Volchya, Strelechi, Ternova y Chuhunivka.

▪ En la dirección de Starobel, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se enfrentaron a la mano de obra y el equipo del enemigo en Dvurechnaya, Zapadnoye, Tabayivka, Krakhmalne, Stelmakhivka, Makiivka y Myasozharivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas rusas atacaron las posiciones enemigas en Bakhmut, Soledar, Verkhnekamensk, Serebryanka, los alrededores de Sporny, Kleshcheevka y Artemovo, Kirov y Novgorodsk.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, el enemigo disparó HIMARS contra Starobelsk y la aldea de Horoshoye, sin que se tenga información sobre los daños sufridos.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas apuntaron a las acumulaciones de mano de obra enemiga en Avdiivka, los alrededores de Pervomayskoye, el oeste de Marinka y Krasnogorovka.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania volvieron a golpear el centro de Donetsk. Las líneas de contacto en Horlivka resultaron dañadas, lo que provocó la suspensión temporal del transporte eléctrico.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Ugledar, Vremyevka, Zolotaya Niva, Prechistevka, Bohoyavlenka y Bolshaya Novoselka.

▪ Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron varios ataques con misiles contra una instalación de infraestructura en Zaporizhzhya.

Además, la artillería rusa disparó contra las posiciones de las AFU en Kamenskoye, Hulaypil, Dorozhnyanka, así como en Nikopol e Illinka, en la orilla norte del río Dniéper.

Las formaciones ucranianas, a su vez, bombardearon Melitopol y Tokmak.

▪ Los duelos de artillería continúan en el sector sur del frente: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra objetivos en Kherson, Kachkarivka, Tokarevka y Antonivka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Entregas de armas y equipos militares alemanes a Ucrania

En el marco del nuevo paquete de ayuda militar, el Gobierno de la República Federal de Alemania transferirá a Ucrania los siguientes tipos de equipos y armamento y tiene previsto entregarlos

➖14 Sistemas terrestres no tripulados Themis
➖7 Sistemas de misiles guiados antitanque Gepard
➖100.000 botiquines de primeros auxilios
➖3 Vehículo blindado BIBER lanzó puentes
➖8 drones montados en superficie
➖12 Vehículos de la Guardia de Fronteras
➖4.000 sacos de dormir
➖Piezas de repuesto para el Mi-24
➖30 ambulancias






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Un avión de combate MiG-31 se estrelló en Primorsky Krai

La tripulación se eyectó inmediatamente después del vuelo cerca del pueblo de Alekseevka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

*EE.UU. negocia con los países de Oriente Medio la transferencia de sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS a Ucrania*

"Si estos países están de acuerdo, Ucrania podría recibir nuevos sistemas de este sistema "en los próximos tres a seis meses". La construcción de los nuevos sistemas tarda dos años debido a la compra de componentes electrónicos y motores de cohetes", dijo el director general de Raytheon, Greg Hayes, a Politico.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esa es la diferencia. En Rusia nadie ha cambiado los nombres de las calles que llevan los nombres de Taras Shevchenko o Bogdan Khmelnitsky, el Hotel Ucrania se sigue llamando así, con la estación de Metro Kievskaya sucede lo mismo, no se han retirado las estatuas de personajes oriundos de Ucrania, los restaurantes ucranianos siguen funcionando, etc. La actitud de la gente es la que vemos en el vídeo, como mucho algunos le recriminarán, pero ni agresiones... ni tampoco lo detiene la policía. En Kiev, no habrían tardado mucho en intentar hostiarle, o la policía le habría engrilletado.
> 
> Pero esto no te lo contará Ricardo Marquina...



A lo mejor eso se debe a que Ucrania no ha atacado a Rusia, es Ucrania la que ha sido atacada por Rusia. Normal que los rusos sientan indiferencia ante un tío con la bandera de Ucrania ¿Qué le ha hecho a un ruso un ucraniano? Pero los ucranianos lo que han visto durante los últimos 9 meses es que ellos han sido atacados por Rusia.

¿No había dicho Putin que esta era una guerra para liberar a Ucrania de los nazis? ¿Que los ucranianos y los rusos eran pueblos hermanos? Pues entonces normal que los rusos no anden quitando estatuas y nombres de personajes históricos ucranianos. Los rusos tienen el problema con los nazis ucranianos, no con los ucranianos ¿no? Pero los ucranianos han quitado estatuas que conmemoran el pasado soviético porque es difícil compartir eso de que Rusia y Ucrania son amiguitos y pueblos hermanos cuando Rusia está matando a tu gente.


----------



## Trajanillo (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *EE.UU. negocia con los países de Oriente Medio la transferencia de sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS a Ucrania*
> 
> "Si estos países están de acuerdo, Ucrania podría recibir nuevos sistemas de este sistema "en los próximos tres a seis meses". La construcción de los nuevos sistemas tarda dos años debido a la compra de componentes electrónicos y motores de cohetes", dijo el director general de Raytheon, Greg Hayes, a Politico.
> 
> ...



Es increible, el emperador y sus acolitos estan desnudos, si en una guerra como la de Ucrania han tenido que gastar todas sus reservas y tener que pedir más a países fuera de la OTAN mientras Rusia más o menos sola puede seguir con la guerra, nos puede dar una idea de cuan indefensos estamos.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en Donbas - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En dirección a Artemivsk, las fuerzas rusas están atacando cerca de Kleshcheevka, Kurdyumovka, Severnoye, Pervomayskoye y Krasnogorovka;
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan cerca de Novoselovskoye, Stelmakhovka, Chervonopopovka y Belogorivka en la RNL;
▪ El ejército ruso lanza ataques con misiles en las regiones de Kharkiv y Donetsk. Se realizaron más de 30 ataques aéreos contra posiciones enemigas;
▪ El fuego de artillería más denso e intenso tiene lugar en la dirección de Artemivsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me







_El mapa es de ayer por la tarde_


----------



## vil. (2 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Trump era un genio... o más bien sabía sobradamente las trampas con las que jugaba cada uno...
> 
> Mira todos solemos decir que el Tio Sam es es no se qué de no sé qué... pero la realidad es que los habitantes de EE.UU. están poniendo PASTA y a MANSALVA para que los europeos vivamos mucho, de hecho inmensamente mejor que ellos... SI... solemos culpar al Tio Sam de todo tipo de barbaridades y en cierto sentido es cierto, SUS ELITES, han comprado todo tipo de hechos-situaciones-condiciones, COMO que son un gran imperio, que tienen la capacidad de gobernar el mundo, que son los primeros y únicos y.... en fin MEDIOCRIDAD en realidad...
> 
> ...



Perdón por la AUTOCITA y para que no se me quede... 

QUÍEN crea que esto va de colores o cosas tales... UNO de los pincipales problemas que hoy tenemos encima de la mesa en Ucrania es:

- LOS FONDOS DE PENSIONES PRIVADOS ALEMANES... lo que se denominaría un escandalosos TIMO PONZI... y cómo es que no explota:

¿qué dijo Varoufaquis que había que hacer frente a Alemania?... NO PAGAR...

Qué están intentando hacer con las pensiones de los españoles: CREAR FONDOS PRIVADOS y PORQUÉ...

Cómo funciona un TIMO PONZI... pues sencillo, TIENE QUE ENTRAR MÁS DE LO QUE SALE... y a día de hoy esos fondos salen cantidades ingentes que la economia alemana no es capaz de generar, ni sodomizando a media europa y... y.... pues HAY QUE SEGUIR metiendo más y MAS Y MAS pasta para que eso no se venga abajo:

- LOS PAGOS DE TODOS para mantener SU TIMO PONZI...

Y QUÉ TIENE esto que ver con Ucrania y Rusia; pues GAZPROM no es una compañía que dependa de FONDOS de pensiones privados para obtener rentabilidad, ni de acciones y desde luego no es un emporio que SACA más de lo que METE, con lo cual si llega a entrar en la distribución en europa en apenas una década acabaría comprando MEDIA ECONOMÍA europea y los rusos ya no negociarían de igual a igual, negociarían en ventaja, lo estaban haciendo ya, dado el TIMO ESPECULATIVO del BABY BOOM alemán y sus FONDOS DE PENSIONES PRIVADAS...

Qué tienen que ver en todo esto UCRANIANOS o POLACOS... nada, pero, tienen élites que viven bien y se les ha prometido ser parte del cotarro, con lo cual han montado un pifostio del carajo... los polacos al menos han intentado mejorar su posición sobre la mesa con la obtención del gas Noruego, pero no deben OBVIAR que la agenda ENERGÉTICA 2060, les quita el carbón y van a necesitar o mucho gas o energía nucelar y la primera no hay salvo en Rusia y la segunda es AREVA-FRANCIA, que nadie aquí regala nada....

De todo esto que les cuento:

- VEN POR AHÍ ALGUNA IDEOLOGÍA...

Esto es lo que hay...


----------



## coscorron (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Normalmente es así como indicas, pero por lo visto este invierno tienen un montón de ellas paradas por mantenimiento/reparaciones y en recarga de combustible.



Y aunque hemos disfrutado de un mes con precios relativamente bajos ya se nota que estamos exportando y empezamos Diciembre a 309€ Mwh... Facturas medias de nuevo por encima de 120 euros y de las empresas por las nubes. El gas otra vez a 170 euros y subiendo.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Se informa (Britain awards contract for large crewless submarine) que el Departamento de Defensa del Reino Unido ha otorgado a MSubs (Plymouth) un contrato de 15,4 millones de libras para diseñar y construir un gran vehículo submarino autónomo no tripulado diseñado por Cetus. El dispositivo se entregará a la Marina británica en dos años. El desplazamiento total bajo el agua de Cetus será de 27 toneladas, 12 m de longitud, 2,2 m de diámetro, rango de crucero de hasta 1000 millas. El dispositivo contará con una bahía de carga útil modular que se puede ampliar agregando otra de la misma sección, lo que duplicará la capacidad.



Los narcos colombianos aprueban esta iniciativa, y hasta están dispuestos a costear parte de la inversión... dicen que recuperaran el dinero en medio viaje. No sé a qué se refieren.


----------



## M. Priede (2 Dic 2022)

Y se lo cree




Giles Amaury dijo:


> A lo mejor eso se debe a que Ucrania no ha atacado a Rusia, es Ucrania la que ha sido atacada por Rusia. Normal que los rusos sientan indiferencia ante un tío con la bandera de Ucrania ¿Qué le ha hecho a un ruso un ucraniano? Pero los ucranianos lo que han visto durante los últimos 9 meses es que ellos han sido atacados por Rusia.



¿Cuándo empezó el lío? Hace nueve meses, nos dice el genio. Lo de 2014 y lo que siguió durante ocho años no cuenta.



> ¿No había dicho Putin que esta era una guerra para liberar a Ucrania de los nazis? ¿Que los ucranianos y los rusos eran pueblos hermanos? Pues entonces normal que los rusos no anden quitando estatuas y nombres de personajes históricos ucranianos. Los rusos tienen el problema con los nazis ucranianos, no con los ucranianos ¿no? Pero los ucranianos han quitado estatuas que conmemoran el pasado soviético porque es difícil compartir eso de que Rusia y Ucrania son amiguitos y pueblos hermanos cuando Rusia está matando a tu gente.



Ucrania nunca existió como Estado nacional, y esos territorios de mayoría rusa fueron transferidos a Ucrania cuando todos eran soviéticos. Pero el nacionalismo ucraniano le ha dado la vuelta y ahora califica a los rusos que viven en esos territorios como ocupantes.

Y ya veremos cuando los polacos exijan la parte occidental de la actual Ucrania, país que va a quedar troceado gracias al nacionalismo ucraniano y de los tuyos. Dejemos aparte la ruina de la UE y los más de cien mil muertos que lleva Ucrania.

Id pensando en cambiar de alias porque todo apunta a que el hundimiento de Ucrania está cercano.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

"Aunque soy un viejo guerrero, todo guerrero puede poner de su parte para impulsar nuestra victoria". El sargento Andrei Sofronov se incorporó al ejército en el momento de la movilización y trabaja como conductor de vehículos de comunicaciones. Sirvió en Chechenia en 1995.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (2 Dic 2022)

*Estamos “muy, muy cerca” de un acuerdo sobre un precio máximo de 60 dólares por barril para las exportaciones de petróleo ruso, dijo un funcionario de la coalición de precios máximos del G7. *
09:07 || 02/12/2022


----------



## Impresionante (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores francés ha anunciado que va a poner en marcha un tribunal internacional para investigar las acciones de Rusia en Ucrania.

Aconsejo encarecidamente al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso que no desestime esta idiotez francesa. Sólo es una idiotez a primera vista, pero luego será un argumento en las negociaciones (en algún momento habrá negociaciones). Al parecer, no sólo hay que recordarles periódicamente su lugar en la historia (gracias a Stalin, por ejemplo, son los vencedores de la Segunda Guerra Mundial), sino también sus crímenes de guerra, por si acaso.

Especialmente para aquellos a los que los grandes y poderosos dieron la palabra "la Berizina", que se ha convertido en sinónimo de la palabra "desastre", les recuerdo que en 2023 se celebrará el segundo foro Rusia-África en San Petersburgo. En cuanto al número de jefes de Estado visitantes, es el foro más representativo del mundo, pero no se trata de eso. ¿Y si los franceses se acuerdan de todo? En África no olvidan. Podríamos reunir mucho material. Se podría crear una docena de tribunales, si se aborda con un toque de ligereza.

Francia fue expulsada formalmente de sus colonias en África en la década de 1960, pero sigue allí con tanques y aviones, y ataca regularmente a ciertos países, estableciendo bases en ellos e interfiriendo en sus asuntos internos.

Sólo en el siglo XXI, los militares franceses, en su mayoría con el conocimiento del gobierno, cometieron crímenes de guerra masivos en África. Es una larga charla sobre los siglos XX y XXI, pero he aquí una lista de las operaciones de Francia sólo en África (por cierto, no llamaron a nada guerra), para que lo entiendas:

1956-1963. Operaciones en el Sahara Occidental en apoyo de Mauritania y Marruecos.
1959-1964. Intervención en Camerún, operaciones punitivas contra los rebeldes.
1961. Operación Bouledogue - invasión de Túnez.
1964. Intervención en Gabón.
1968-1972. Operaciones Limousin y Bisonte en el Chad.
1977. Operación Verbena en el Zaire.
1977- 1978. Operación Lamatin en Mauritania y el Sahara Occidental.
1978. Operación Kolwezi del Zaire.
1978-1980. Operación Tacaud en el Chad.
1979- 1981. Operaciones Caban y Barracuda en CAR.
1983-1984. Operación Manta en el Chad.
1985. Incursión de la aviación francesa en la base aérea libia de Ouad-Doum, en el norte de Chad.
1986. Un desembarco anfibio en Togo.
1986 - 2014. Operación Epervier de intervención en el Chad.
1989. Operación Oside en las Comoras.
1990. Intervención en Gabón.
1990-1993. Operación Noroit en Ruanda.
1991. Intervención francesa y belga en el Zaire.
1992-1994. Operación Oryx de intervención en Somalia.
1992-1999. Operación Iskoutir en Yibuti.
1993. Intervención en el Congo.
1994. Operación Amaryllis en Ruanda.
1994. Operación Turquesa en Ruanda.
1995. Operación Azalea en las Comoras.
1996-1997. Operación Almandine I y II. Operaciones punitivas contra los rebeldes en la capital de la RCA.
1996-2007. Operación Aramis en Camerún.
1997. Operación Pelícano en el Congo.
1997. Operación Espadón - intervención en Sierra Leona.
1998. Operación Malaquita de intervención en el Congo.
2002. Operación Licorne. Ataque a Costa de Marfil.
2003. Operación Artemis de intervención en el Congo.
2004. Destrucción de la fuerza aérea marfileña en respuesta a un ataque a una base francesa en Bouaké.
2008. Intervención en Chad, participación en la guerra civil.
2008. Guerra contra Eritrea del lado de Yibuti.
2011. Derrocamiento del presidente de Costa de Marfil.
2011. Operación Harmattan. El ataque de Francia a Libia.
2013. Operación Serval. Intervención militar en Malí.
2013. Operación Sangaris. Intervención militar en la República Centroafricana.
2014. Operación Barkhan. Invasión de Malí, Chad, Burkina Faso, Mauritania, Níger.

La participación de Francia en la destrucción de los países asiáticos, es una historia aparte. Pero también pueden ser judicializados.

Por ejemplo, de 2001 a 2021 los mercenarios franceses formaron parte de las fuerzas internacionales que atacaron Afganistán.

Quizá lleguemos a un tribunal sobre Siria, cuya destrucción tanto enorgullece a Macron...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A lo mejor eso se debe a que Ucrania no ha atacado a Rusia, es Ucrania la que ha sido atacada por Rusia. Normal que los rusos sientan indiferencia ante un tío con la bandera de Ucrania ¿Qué le ha hecho a un ruso un ucraniano? Pero los ucranianos lo que han visto durante los últimos 9 meses es que ellos han sido atacados por Rusia.
> 
> ¿No había dicho Putin que esta era una guerra para liberar a Ucrania de los nazis? ¿Que los ucranianos y los rusos eran pueblos hermanos? Pues entonces normal que los rusos no anden quitando estatuas y nombres de personajes históricos ucranianos. Los rusos tienen el problema con los nazis ucranianos, no con los ucranianos ¿no? Pero los ucranianos han quitado estatuas que conmemoran el pasado soviético porque es difícil compartir eso de que Rusia y Ucrania son amiguitos y pueblos hermanos cuando Rusia está matando a tu gente.



¿Y lo que pasaba en el Donbass desde el 2014, cuando Poroshenko decía que "Nuestros hijos irán a los colegios y a las guarderías mientras los suyos se esconden en sótanos” ? Esa inquina de los ultras ucranianos con Rusia ya viene de mucho antes, desde antes del Maidan, pregúntale a una amiga mía que nació en Lutsk. Algunos foreros comentamos en su momento cómo es esa gente, a la mínima saltan como resortes, aunque en el fondo incluso no pocos no sean malas personas a la hora de tratar con ellos. Eso lo puede comprobar hace más de diez años.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

*La demanda mundial de gas natural se desploma en 2022*
Hoy, 10:42
0

En su informe anual de producción de noviembre, Gazprom indicó que produjo un 20% menos de gas en once meses que el año pasado. Esto es casi 100 mil millones de metros cúbicos menos de lo habitual. El gigante energético ruso decidió vincular un descenso tan importante de la producción, contrariamente a todas las ideas, con el desplome de la demanda mundial de gas. Así lo afirma el canal oficial de telegramas de la empresa rusa.


Las exportaciones de gas a países no pertenecientes a la CEI ascendieron a 95.200 millones de metros cúbicos, un 44,5% (76.300 millones de metros cúbicos) menos que en el mismo período de 2021. Gazprom suministra gas según pedidos confirmados, recuerda la empresa.

La disminución del consumo de gas en la Unión Europea se ha convertido en un factor clave para reducir la demanda de gas en el mundo. En los once meses de este año, según las primeras estimaciones preliminares y los datos operativos disponibles, la demanda mundial se redujo en 55.000 millones de metros cúbicos.

Se puede suponer que los datos de Gazprom son correctos si la situación irresoluble, percibida principalmente por los comerciantes europeos, otros participantes del mercado y consumidores, es que no hay nada para reponer el gas ruso que sale de la UE (el GNL es una alternativa débil), razón por la cual el proceso de equilibrio reduce la demanda de materias primas, que en condiciones de mercado crea demanda.

En este sentido, un aumento en los suministros de GNL desde el extranjero y una fuerte caída en la demanda (consumo) de gas de gasoducto ruso es un proceso único de autorregulación del mercado, un intento de encontrar un punto medio donde ambos valores converjan en equilibrio. En este caso, el perjuicio para la UE es evidente: la industria y los sectores intensivos en calor se ven claramente afectados por una “búsqueda de compromiso”, para un proveedor de materias primas de Rusia, todos los inconvenientes de un fuerte desplome de la demanda en 2022 dará como resultado solo una búsqueda temporal de nuevos compradores adicionales fuera del Viejo Mundo. Sin embargo, los europeos hicieron su elección ellos mismos.


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

Teclea en guguel "atracción por los malotes" y te sale...


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Dic 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y se lo cree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, ya sabemos que para ti el Donbas es Rusia, pero Ucrania no atacó a Rusia porque el Donbass no pertenece a Rusia, es territorio ucraniano.

La gente que vive en el Donbas son ucranianos. Se independizaron hace 30 años de la URSS. Que hablen ruso o se sientan rusos es indiferente a la hora de determinar a qué país pertenecen. Eso lo pone en tu documento de identidad y en tu pasaporte. ¿O es que pasados 30 años de la independencia de Irlanda todavía el Reino Unido podía reclamar a ciudadanos de Cork como suyos porque hablaban inglés y unos cuantos de ellos se sentían británicos? 

Llevas haciendo presagios del inminente hundimiento más de 9 meses. Yo que tú miraría a ver quién está haciendo el ridículo realmente ¿O hay que recordarte cuando borraste un hilo abierto en abril en el que hacías el acertado vaticinio que la guerra iba a acabar en 2 meses?


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

*Dirección de Soledar
Situación a las 15.00 horas del 2 de diciembre de 2022*

Las tropas rusas continúan su avance gradual hacia las fortificaciones ucranianas en los sectores de Bakhmut y Soledar.

En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), en aras de mantener las defensas en Bakhmut y Opytne, el mando de las AFU trasladó una unidad de asalto a Bakhmut y también rotó parcialmente el personal.

▪ Las unidades de ataque consolidadas de la 53ª brigada intentaron un contraataque cerca de Opytne, mientras que las fuerzas del 5º Regimiento de Asalto Separado de las AFU intentaron un contraataque en dirección a Maiorsk. Ambos ataques fueron rechazados y las AFU escaparon de varios reductos en Opytne.

▪ Además de los 67 combatientes del 16º batallón de la 58ª AFU Ombr. de Orekhovo, está previsto el envío del 1º batallón de la 65ª AFU Ombr. de la dirección de Zaporizhzhya a las cercanías de Bakhmut.

▪ La artillería de las AFU está disparando una andanada en Ivangrad, Opytne y Kurdyumivka. El fuego de retorno de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzó posiciones en Bakhmut y Soledar.

Cinco personas murieron al ser atacada una fortaleza ucraniana en Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk). Otros once resultaron heridos y fueron evacuados a Druzhkivka.

▪ Las unidades de ingeniería de las AFU realizan un reconocimiento de la zona cercana a Kleshcheyevka para preparar la segunda línea de defensa tras la pérdida de Kurdyumivka.

Posición los combates continúan en dirección a Soledar en las cercanías de Spornoye. Las AFU han desplegado 19 hombres para mantener la defensa del pueblo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y lo que pasaba en el Donbass desde el 2014, cuando Poroshenko decía que "Nuestros hijos irán a los colegios y a las guarderías mientras los suyos se esconden en sótanos” ? Esa inquina de los ultras ucranianos con Rusia ya viene de mucho antes, desde antes del Maidan, pregúntale a una amiga mía que nació en Lutsk. Algunos foreros comentamos en su momento cómo es esa gente, a la mínima saltan como resortes, aunque en el fondo incluso no pocos no sean malas personas a la hora de tratar con ellos. Eso lo puede comprobar hace más de diez años.



¿Y Poroshenko se estaba refiriendo a los rusos o a los ucranianos de Donbass? Porque lo ucranianos de Donbass no son rusos, son ucranianos.

Sí, lo de la amiga esa ya lo contantes varias veces. Qué terrible experiencia; que te insulten, te menosprecien debe de ser lo mismo que que invadan tu país y te traten de matar a ti y a tu gente. El caso es que si los ucranianos ultranacionalistas no tenían razón en su odio a Rusia, la invasión que comenzó hace 9 meses ahora les ha dado la razón. Es uno de los grandes logros de Putin en lo que lleva de invasión: dar fuerza al patriotismo y nacionalismo ucraniano.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



hehe bien visto. El cáncer guerracivilista PSOE nunca defrauda.


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Y Poroshenko se estaba refiriendo a los rusos o a los ucranianos de Donbass? Porque lo ucranianos de Donbass no son rusos, son ucranianos.
> 
> Sí, lo de la amiga esa ya lo contantes varias veces. Qué terrible experiencia; que te insulten, te menosprecien debe de ser lo mismo que que invadan tu país y te traten de matar a ti y a tu gente. El caso es que si los ucranianos ultranacionalistas no tenían razón en su odio a Rusia, la invasión que comenzó hace 9 meses ahora les ha dado la razón. Es uno de los grandes logros de Putin en lo que lleva de invasión: dar fuerza al patriotismo y nacionalismo ucraniano.



Menosprecio no, acoso. Allá por los 90.

Ya veo que no faltas a tus costumbres.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A lo mejor eso se debe a que Ucrania no ha atacado a Rusia, es Ucrania la que ha sido atacada por Rusia. Normal que los rusos sientan indiferencia ante un tío con la bandera de Ucrania ¿Qué le ha hecho a un ruso un ucraniano? Pero los ucranianos lo que han visto durante los últimos 9 meses es que ellos han sido atacados por Rusia.
> 
> ¿No había dicho Putin que esta era una guerra para liberar a Ucrania de los nazis? ¿Que los ucranianos y los rusos eran pueblos hermanos? Pues entonces normal que los rusos no anden quitando estatuas y nombres de personajes históricos ucranianos. Los rusos tienen el problema con los nazis ucranianos, no con los ucranianos ¿no? Pero los ucranianos han quitado estatuas que conmemoran el pasado soviético porque es difícil compartir eso de que Rusia y Ucrania son amiguitos y pueblos hermanos cuando Rusia está matando a tu gente.



Efectivamente lo que ha hecho ucrania es bombardear durante mas de 8 años a su población civil


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y el tal Marquina que vive allí, todo el día tuiteando contra Rusia y no le pasa nada, ni lo deportan ni le dan un toque siquiera...
> 
> No se, no se...más propaganda fake otanista



Demuestra que es mentira, algunos os fijais en el mensajero, pero lo importante aquí no es eso


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Efectivamente lo que ha hecho ucrania es bombardear durante mas de 8 años a su población civil



Vivís a base de mantras


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Lo q defiendes tu en cambio solo lo puede defender uno que cobra...
> 
> Evidentemente lo q hay en ucrania es fascismo... y lo que hay en la otan es muy poca verguenza



No se menciona a Ucrania en ese tweet....


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Efectivamente lo que ha hecho ucrania es bombardear durante mas de 8 años a su población civil



Pero a que de los separatistas prorrusos nunca ninguna bomba caía entre la población civil. Eso no ¿a que no? Y además el ejercito ucraniano se presentó un buen día en Donbass a matar gente así sin más. Los prorrusos del Donbass no se dedicaban a asaltar edificios gubernamentales y comisarias y no andaban liquidando a los que no fueran de su cuerda. ¿Eso a que no pasó?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sí, ya sabemos que para ti el Donbas es Rusia, pero Ucrania no atacó a Rusia porque el Donbass no pertenece a Rusia, es territorio ucraniano.
> 
> La gente que vive en el Donbas son ucranianos. Se independizaron hace 30 años de la URSS. Que hablen ruso o se sientan rusos es indiferente a la hora de determinar a qué país pertenecen. Eso lo pone en tu documento de identidad y en tu pasaporte. ¿O es que pasados 30 años de la independencia de Irlanda todavía el Reino Unido podía reclamar a ciudadanos de Cork como suyos porque hablaban inglés y unos cuantos de ellos se sentían británicos?
> 
> Llevas haciendo presagios del inminente hundimiento más de 9 meses. Yo que tú miraría a ver quién está haciendo el ridículo realmente ¿O hay que recordarte cuando borraste un hilo abierto en abril en el que hacías el acertado vaticinio que la guerra iba a acabar en 2 meses?



donde pertenecen y su futuro lo deberian determinar ellos ¿No te parece? Y creo q con las barbaridades que ha hecho el estado ucraniano las ganas de continuar juntos no existen


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pero a que de los separatistas prorrusos nunca ninguna bomba caía entre la población civil. Eso no ¿a que no? Y además el ejercito ucraniano se presentó un buen día en Donbass a matar gente así sin más. Los prorrusos del Donbass no se dedicaban a asaltar edificios gubernamentales y comisarias y no andaban liquidando a los que no fueran de su cuerda. ¿Eso a que no pasó?



Si y antes hubo un golpe de estado y una matanza en odessa...


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

[


vettonio dijo:


> Teclea en guguel "atracción por los malotes" y te sale...



¿Es la Robles?


----------



## vil. (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vivís a base de mantras



Esto... EL, tú aconsejarías a los españoles poner firmes a los MARROQUIES por lo de Canarias o Ceuta y Melilla, NO TE pregunto por INGLATERRA y su ocupación de mar y tierra en Gibraltar y sus habituales desplantes...

¿Tú qué crees que deberían hacer nuestros políticos?????

Lo que yo te recomendaría es MADURAR, te lo digo y repito una y otra vez... esto no son películas de guerra, es la REALIDAD y en la REALIDAD uno está dónde está y lo que tiene que hacer es ir POCO A POCO trabajando para mejorar, pero NO IR DE COWBOY, que eso no funciona salvo en las pelis de julivu...

Ucrania no es potencia, no es más que un pequeño país que, le guste o no está al lado de un mastodonte que tiene INTERESES y los ejerce... le toca hacer lo de España o verse dónde se está viendo... cada cual elige su destino, es justo, PERO NO CON EL DINERO DE LOS DEMAS...


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> A lo mejor eso se debe a que Ucrania no ha atacado a Rusia, es Ucrania la que ha sido atacada por Rusia. Normal que los rusos sientan indiferencia ante un tío con la bandera de Ucrania ¿Qué le ha hecho a un ruso un ucraniano? Pero los ucranianos lo que han visto durante los últimos 9 meses es que ellos han sido atacados por Rusia.
> 
> ¿No había dicho Putin que esta era una guerra para liberar a Ucrania de los nazis? ¿Que los ucranianos y los rusos eran pueblos hermanos? Pues entonces normal que los rusos no anden quitando estatuas y nombres de personajes históricos ucranianos. Los rusos tienen el problema con los nazis ucranianos, no con los ucranianos ¿no? Pero los ucranianos han quitado estatuas que conmemoran el pasado soviético porque es difícil compartir eso de que Rusia y Ucrania son amiguitos y pueblos hermanos cuando Rusia está matando a tu gente.



Exacto, pero es que además, tienen todo el derecho a prohibir partidos que tienen intención de joderles (como ya ha ocurrido) y a tratar de "limpiar" la memoria de los suyos con todos los monumentos soviéticos. Acaso sería bien visto en España monumentos diversos en honor a Franco? hay monumentos en honor a los nazis en Alemania? 
Ese fue un regimen macabro, y los ucranianos, por mucho que se puedan considerar "hermanos", siguen teniendo el derecho de cometer sus propias decisiones, y no creo que una persona que haya perdido un familiar o su casa, tenga muchas ganas de esa "amistad", que tardará generaciones en reestablecerse...todo por la tonteria de "juego imperial" en el que está el Kremlin y por el hecho de que es incapaz de asumir sus errores para con los demás

Es hora de plantearse que Rusia no puede ser más grande que Alemania, por ejemplo, se ha demostrado lo peligrosa que es


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> donde pertenecen y su futuro lo deberian determinar ellos ¿No te parece? Y creo q con las barbaridades que ha hecho el estado ucraniano las ganas de continuar juntos no existen



Ya lo determinaron hace 30 años. Pero se ve que según tú como había gente que 30 años después no estaba de acuerdo con ese resultado lo legitimo era tomar por la fuerza edificios gubernamentales, comisarias y eliminar a los individuos que se opusieran.

Dejad ya el cuento de que el Donbass un buen día organizaron unos referéndums de independenica de modo totalmente pacífico y que al día siguiente se presentó el ejercito ucraniano a masacrar a la población, que sabemos todos que no fue así.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

La Voxera italiana nunca defrauda:


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto... EL, tú aconsejarías a los españoles poner firmes a los MARROQUIES por lo de Canarias o Ceuta y Melilla, NO TE pregunto por INGLATERRA y su ocupación de mar y tierra en Gibraltar y sus habituales desplantes...
> 
> ¿Tú qué crees que deberían hacer nuestros políticos?????
> 
> ...



Es que son gilipolleces que no tienen nada que ver con lo que yo digo, primero, porque sois vosotros los que apoyáis que un estado pueda hacer con vosotros lo que le venga en gana y segundo, porque os basáis en una especia de que "sólo tiene valor la fuerza"....yo creo que no existe una visión más fascista, primero, porque si queremos una sociedad donde vivamos nosotros mejor, tenemos que recurrir a otras muchas cosas que no son "la fuerza", que es algo que en si no es nada, Rusia "tiene fuerza"....y está anclada en una guerra desde hace 10 meses y perdiendo


Ahora que dices lo del dinero de los demás, yo firmo, dejo de pagar impuestos ya mismo, no tengo ningún problema con dejar de hacerlo, dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Exacto, pero es que además, tienen todo el derecho a prohibir partidos que tienen intención de joderles (como ya ha ocurrido) y a tratar de "limpiar" la memoria de los suyos con todos los monumentos soviéticos. Acaso sería bien visto en España monumentos diversos en honor a Franco? hay monumentos en honor a los nazis en Alemania?
> Ese fue un regimen macabro, y los ucranianos, por mucho que se puedan considerar "hermanos", siguen teniendo el derecho de cometer sus propias decisiones, y no creo que una persona que haya perdido un familiar o su casa, tenga muchas ganas de esa "amistad", que tardará generaciones en reestablecerse...todo por la tonteria de "juego imperial" en el que está el Kremlin y por el hecho de que es incapaz de asumir sus errores para con los demás
> 
> Es hora de plantearse que Rusia no puede ser más grande que Alemania, por ejemplo, se ha demostrado lo peligrosa que es



A ver, imbecil,, de no ser por los comunistas, tu serias incluido en la Programa nazi Aktion T4 en la sección de subnormales.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y lo que pasaba en el Donbass desde el 2014, cuando Poroshenko decía que "Nuestros hijos irán a los colegios y a las guarderías mientras los suyos se esconden en sótanos” ? Esa inquina de los ultras ucranianos con Rusia ya viene de mucho antes, desde antes del Maidan, pregúntale a una amiga mía que nació en Lutsk. Algunos foreros comentamos en su momento cómo es esa gente, a la mínima saltan como resortes, aunque en el fondo incluso no pocos no sean malas personas a la hora de tratar con ellos. Eso lo puede comprobar hace más de diez años.



Joder, pero hay un contexto en eso, cuando decía Poroshenko aquello los "rebeldes" ya habían empezado a "hacer de las suyas". El ejército ucraniano entró en esas zonas donde estaban los insurgentes, es por eso esas frases, siempre hay un contexto, no vale "obviarlo", no se levantó nadie un buen día en Ucrania y decidió "matar rusos"
Que ha habido "roces", claro, de la misma manera que un madrileño y un catalán, ha habido rivalidad siempre y enfrentamiento, por eso lo de "pueblos hermanos" no casa mucho con la realidad
Ahora bien, que digas que "saltan a la mínima", eso no significa que esto que vemos sea solución para nada, porque de hecho, esto solo lo ha aumentado hasta el infinito...
Ah! en el Maidan se pudieron ver banderas rusas


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, imbecil,, de no ser por los comunistas, tu serias incluido en la Programa nazi Aktion T4 en la sección de subnormales.



Comunistas ni en pintura, gracias


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Si y antes hubo un golpe de estado y una matanza en odessa...



Un "golpe de estado" después de acordar unas elecciones anticipadas....que "golpe de estado" más raro, oye....


----------



## vil. (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que son gilipolleces que no tienen nada que ver con lo que yo digo, primero, porque sois vosotros los que apoyáis que un estado pueda hacer con vosotros lo que le venga en gana y segundo, porque os basáis en una especia de que "sólo tiene valor la fuerza"....yo creo que no existe una visión más fascista, primero, porque si queremos una sociedad donde vivamos nosotros mejor, tenemos que recurrir a otras muchas cosas que no son "la fuerza", que es algo que en si no es nada, Rusia "tiene fuerza"....y está anclada en una guerra desde hace 10 meses y perdiendo
> 
> 
> Ahora que dices lo del dinero de los demás, yo firmo, dejo de pagar impuestos ya mismo, no tengo ningún problema con dejar de hacerlo, dónde hay que firmar?



NO, si se trata de poder hacer lo que me de la real gana, YO TAMBIÉN FIRMARÍA, ahora eso sí, sólo si YO PUEDO hacer lo que me de la real gana... 

MADURA, esto no es jolivu... en la vida la realidad es la que es, ni fascista ni pollas... en Gibraltar Inglaterra hace lo que le da la gana PORQUE PUEDE HACERLO y los españoles contemporizamos e intentamos vivir bien y buscar lo mejor para nosotos y AGUANTAMOS... con Marruecos más o menos igual....

Eso es la REALIDAD... que en INGLATERRA son unos fascistas???; pues no, son como son y MARCAN TERRITORIO porque pueden y es lo que hay... y el último español que quiso o se le ocurrió querer subió con un coche volando a un tejado... ¿es fascismo eso, es injusto, es ingrato, es...?... ES.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pero a que de los separatistas prorrusos nunca ninguna bomba caía entre la población civil. Eso no ¿a que no? Y además el ejercito ucraniano se presentó un buen día en Donbass a matar gente así sin más. Los prorrusos del Donbass no se dedicaban a asaltar edificios gubernamentales y comisarias y no andaban liquidando a los que no fueran de su cuerda. ¿Eso a que no pasó?



Te recomiendo un visiones un video, a ver si te aclaras, aunque hay otro producido por Oliver Stone que también te ayudaría;
*Donbass 2105*








Donbass. Anne Laure Bonnel. 2015


La documentalista francesa Anne Laure Bonnel decidió viajar en 2015 al Donbass para descubrir qué estaba pasando en esa guerra y por qué los medios occidentales callaban ante semejante crisis humanita...




odysee.com





*Ucrania en llamas* producido por Oliver Stone








Ucrania en llamas 2016


Ucrania en llamas (en inglés, Ukraine on Fire) es un largometraje documental realizado por el director ucraniano Igor Lopatonok sobre los acontecimientos que sacudieron Ucrania en el siglo xxi, hasta ...




odysee.com


----------



## M. Priede (2 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sí, ya sabemos que para ti el Donbas es Rusia, pero Ucrania no atacó a Rusia porque el Donbass no pertenece a Rusia, es territorio ucraniano.



El Donbás está poblado por rusos desde siempre.



> La gente que vive en el Donbas son ucranianos.



Y votaron masivamente a favor de la independencia cuando se hundió la URSS y no había ninguna hostilidad entre ucranianos y rusos



> Se independizaron hace 30 años de la URSS. Que hablen ruso o se sientan rusos es indiferente a la hora de determinar a qué país pertenecen.



No se sienten rusos; son rusos. Y si hablan ruso no es por fastidiar sino porque es su lengua.



> Eso lo pone en tu documento de identidad y en tu pasaporte.



Y en el de los menas cuando cumplen los 18, también.



> ¿O es que pasados 30 años de la independencia de Irlanda todavía el Reino Unido podía reclamar a ciudadanos de Cork como suyos porque hablaban inglés y unos cuantos de ellos se sentían británicos?



El conflicto de Irlanda del Norte debe de ser invención de los periodistas.



> Llevas haciendo presagios del inminente hundimiento más de 9 meses.



De que Ucrania no podía ganar, eso desde el primer día; que Rusia se negara a ver que estaba en una guerra de verdad y no en una 'Operación Especial', y además insistiera, era algo incomprensible; llegaron a multar a rusos por hablar de guerra y no de operación especial.



> Yo que tú miraría a ver quién está haciendo el ridículo realmente



Uy, el ridículo. Pandilla de payasos. Id cambiando de alias. ¿No veis que nadie os hace caso? Meses con decenas de miles de rusos muertos empachados de vodka y lavadoras volantes y ahí seguís. ¿Os puede extrañar que cada vez más foreros estén del lado de Rusia? Gracias a vosotros. Nadie os cree, escribís para los vuestros.



> ¿O hay que recordarte cuando borraste un hilo abierto en abril en el que hacías el acertado vaticinio que la guerra iba a acabar en 2 meses?



Pues no lo recuerdo, y no sé si lo dije yo o lo dijo algún militar. La primavera y sobre todo el verano fueron demoledores para las tropas ucranianas, pero para qué discutir, si los rusos mueren de borrachera, ¿no?


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Joder, pero hay un contexto en eso, cuando decía Poroshenko aquello los "rebeldes" ya habían empezado a "hacer de las suyas". El ejército ucraniano entró en esas zonas donde estaban los insurgentes, es por eso esas frases, siempre hay un contexto, no vale "obviarlo", no se levantó nadie un buen día en Ucrania y decidió "matar rusos"
> Que ha habido "roces", claro, de la misma manera que un madrileño y un catalán, ha habido rivalidad siempre y enfrentamiento, por eso lo de "pueblos hermanos" no casa mucho con la realidad
> Ahora bien, que digas que "saltan a la mínima", eso no significa que esto que vemos sea solución para nada, porque de hecho, esto solo lo ha aumentado hasta el infinito...
> Ah! en el Maidan se pudieron ver banderas rusas



O sea, según tú, un madrileño y un catalán son muy distintos.


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> [
> 
> ¿Es la Robles?



Ayer en Odessa.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> NO, si se trata de poder hacer lo que me de la real gana, YO TAMBIÉN FIRMARÍA, ahora eso sí, sólo si YO PUEDO hacer lo que me de la real gana...
> 
> MADURA, esto no es jolivu... en la vida la realidad es la que es, ni fascista ni pollas... en Gibraltar Inglaterra hace lo que le da la gana PORQUE PUEDE HACERLO y los españoles contemporizamos e intentamos vivir bien y buscar lo mejor para nosotos y AGUANTAMOS... con Marruecos más o menos igual....
> 
> Eso es la REALIDAD... que en INGLATERRA son unos fascistas???; pues no, son como son y MARCAN TERRITORIO porque pueden y es lo que hay... y el último español que quiso o se le ocurrió querer subió con un coche volando a un tejado... ¿es fascismo eso, es injusto, es ingrato, es...?... ES.



En Gibraltar la gente vive mejor que al otro lado de la frontera, punto


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Dic 2022)

Cost of living: People in Cardiff 'eating pet food'


The cost of living crisis also means people try to heat meals on their radiators, Mark Seed says.



www.bbc.com





Agenda 2030, comerás whiskas y serás feliz.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> O sea, según tú, un madrileño y un catalán son muy distintos.



No se trata de ser o no distintos, a mi no me parece distinto un escocés y un moldavo, por ejemplo


----------



## Nicors (2 Dic 2022)

Los niños huérfanos de Jersón raptados por soldados rusos


Cuando los doctores recibieron la orden de preparar a los recién nacidos para que se los llevaran los militares rusos, los tres médicos optaron por recurrir al ingenio. Los...




www.elmundo.es





Los rusos son escoria 

No putin y sus hijoputas oligarcas solo no,

TODO EL PUEBLO RUSO ES ECORIA

Os imagináis la escoria rusa haciendo esto en España?

Anti COMUNISMO RUSIA Y CHINA


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Dic 2022)

Alucino en colores
Noticias de Rusia hoy | Europa Press 
Según Zelensky las bajas Ucranianas son solo 13.000, cuando hace poco dijo que perdían 200 tropas diarias

Y los informativos occidentales siguen negando la importancia, no solo estratégica sino para la seguridad de ciudad de Donetsk de la ataques a Bakhmot, mundos diferentes, y que ahí a los rusos les han engañado como chinos y es una masacradora de rusos.

Veremos que dicen dentro de 3 semanas.


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No se trata de ser o no distintos, a mi no me parece distinto un escocés y un moldavo, por ejemplo



Lo son y mucho. Culturalmente.


----------



## alexforum (2 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los niños huérfanos de Jersón raptados por soldados rusos
> 
> 
> Cuando los doctores recibieron la orden de preparar a los recién nacidos para que se los llevaran los militares rusos, los tres médicos optaron por recurrir al ingenio. Los...
> ...



A mi me han dicho que comen niños.


----------



## EGO (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> A ver, imbecil,, de no ser por los comunistas, tu serias incluido en la Programa nazi Aktion T4 en la sección de subnormales.



Lo que esta claro es que de haber ganado los alemanes no tendriamos que soportar a gentuza roja como tu,conspirando desde granjas de wumaos para destruir occidente y chinificarlo con esa mierda de sistema genocida y criminal del PCCh.

Por cierto,no se si sabes que tu serias purgado por los chinos.Ya veras el idiota de Javiertzo cuando un buen dia acabe detenido por alguna acusacion de espionaje.Hasta el listillo de Beria acabo llorando de rodillas cuando vio que le iban a pegar un tiro, acusado de espiar para occidente.

La purga es el lubricante natural de los rojos y tu acabarias en una fosa comun.Suele suceder de manera ciclica en el comunismo.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Los niños huérfanos de Jersón raptados por soldados rusos
> 
> 
> Cuando los doctores recibieron la orden de preparar a los recién nacidos para que se los llevaran los militares rusos, los tres médicos optaron por recurrir al ingenio. Los...
> ...



Que menos que aprender a escribir si vas a insultar a todos los miembros de un país, que luego diran que todos los que son de tu nacionalidad son analfabetos. Ves como es peligroso generalizar y más si lo haces por una noticia que no se ha confirmado (Y eso que hay interés en confirmar cualquier cosa que sea vejatoria respecto a los Rusos)

Según tu si mañana un político Español vende a su pueblo para pactar con Marruecos (quien ha llegado a hacer efecto llamada y permitirles el paso franco a España cuando se han molestado por algo) a costa de la economía de sus ciudadanos (Argelia es quien te envia el gas barato) o se dedica a pactar con un grupo pro etarra (Mejor no hablar de lo que hizo Eta en su día) y exigir que por ley muchos de ellos puedan considerarse víctimas cambiando la ley de memoria histórica o pactar con independendistas que intentan hundir el pais o etc etc Es que todos los Españoles son.....poner aquí el descalificativo que te parezca. Muy coherente si.

Lo de los niños lo ha dicho Ucrania, los mismos que aseguraron que fué Rusia quien puso el coche bomba a la hija de Dragui (reconocido por EEUU que no fueron precisamente los Rusos ejem) Los mismos que aseguraron que se habían lanzado dos misiles Rusos a Polonia.....realmente llegó solo uno, parece que el otro no llegó hasta Polonia....pero todos sus aliados han reconocido que el misil lo lanzó Ucrania, sin embargo estos siguen mintiendo asegurando que fué Rusia.

Puente de Crimea, enviar a un civil con un coche bomba que no sabe que lleva una bomba.....todos sabemos quien lo preparó, aseguraron desde Ucrania que los Rusos atacaron su mismo puente, ejem. Los ataques a una central nuclear en poder de los Rusos durante meses....Ayer mismo el embajador de Ucrania aseguró que los terroristas Rusos habían atacado la central del Vaticano y que era intolerable, mintiendo de nuevo y en este caso usando la religión....el Vaticano indicó que eran tareas de mantenimiento y que no sufrieron ningún ataque.

Podría darte más ejemplos, pero entiendo que entras a trollear y los datos demostrables de este tipo (por los propios aliados de Ucrania) te dan igual. Y como todo el mundo puede tener su opinión, pero una cosa es darla y otra entrar a insultar, te vas al ignore por troll.


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Te recomiendo un visiones un video, a ver si te aclaras, aunque hay otro producido por Oliver Stone que también te ayudaría;
> *Donbass 2105*
> 
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJAJA para enterarme de lo que ha pasado en Ucrania nada mejor que el documental de Oliver Stone, que si no lo veo no me aclaro. Ya lo vi hace meses y me quedó claro una cosa, que es una de las cosas con menos imparcialidad que he visto en mi vida. Nada como ver a Putin y a Yanukovich explicándote lo que ha pasado en Ucrania para enterarte de la realidad. Del lado ucraniano creo que no entrevistan a nadie, me pregunto por qué.

También me acuerdo de cómo trataba de presentar Oliver Stone la situación en Crimea. Según él los edificios gubernamentales en Crimea fueron tomados por manifestantes prorrusos y luego se celebró un referéndum de independencia. El detallito de los "pequeños hombres verdes" parece que se le olvidó. Me pregunto por qué.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Comunistas ni en pintura, gracias



Demócratas al GULAG.


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Dic 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Pues no lo recuerdo, y no sé si lo dije yo o lo dijo algún militar. La primavera y sobre todo el verano fueron demoledores para las tropas ucranianas, pero para qué discutir, si los rusos mueren de borrachera, ¿no?



Te acuerdas perfectamente, pero lo borraste porque nos estábamos cachondeando de ti cada poco y supongo que te daría vergüenza. Te refresco la memoria:







Deja de decir que los demás hacemos el ridículo cuando tu andas borrando hilos para que nadie vea lo que vaticinaste hace meses.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Demócratas al GULAG.




[/QUOTE]
Con que te fueras a tu país y probaras de su propia medicina.....


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que de haber ganado los alemanes no tendriamos que soportar a gentuza roja como tu,conspirando desde granjas de wumaos para destruir occidente y chinificarlo con esa mierda de sistema genocida y criminal del PCCh.
> 
> Por cierto,no se si sabes que tu serias purgado por los chinos.Ya veras el idiota de Javiertzo cuando un buen dia acabe detenido por alguna acusacion de espionaje.Hasta el listillo de Beria acabo llorando de rodillas cuando vio que le iban a pegar un tiro, acusado de espiar para occidente.
> 
> La purga es el lubricante natural de los rojos y tu acabarias en una fosa comun.Suele suceder de manera ciclica en el comunismo.



Te olvidas de un detalle, eso pasa cuando los tipejos como tú llevan años criando malvas.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


>



Con que te fueras a tu país y probaras de su propia medicina.....
[/QUOTE]
Yo no soy tan imbecil como para exponerme al contagio de un virus mortal.


----------



## vil. (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En Gibraltar la gente vive mejor que al otro lado de la frontera, punto



Y eso significa que Inglaterra tenga que humillarnos y joder a las lanchas de la guardia civil cada vez que quieren detener a una de esas lanchas que... bueno que hacen lo que hacen... eso significa que un tratado que no habla de aguas territoriales les va a permitir hacer no sé que historia en esas agua o permitir la limpieza de buques inundando de mierda el mar o... o meter buques nucelares para decirnos a las claras que aquello es de ellos y punto pelota o... invadir POR DESCUIDO una playa española... o...

Allí viven mejor es indudable y si yo vivo allí tampoco querría ser español... pero eso linda con HUMILLAR a los que viven al otro lado de la frontera???... tú humillas a los demás como norma por tener más???? o mejor te aguantas y... o no????...

La vida es como es... MADURA... Ucrania no es Rusia, es Ucrania y fue porque aceptó no tener armas nucleares, que de no aceptarlo no hubiese sido, ni aún con la descomposición de la URSS... 

Y así son las cosas...

Ahora si se trata de FIRMAR, pues oye dónde se FIRMA PARA QUE ME TOQUE A MÍ SOLO el bote de los EUROMILLONES del Viernes... que son más de 130 creo... DONDE HODER, DONDE... AMOS MAMONAZOS DONDE SE FIRMA, no seais cabrones que SE QUE SI FIRMO ME LOS LLEVO PUESTOS... es que... "mi piruleta, mi piruleta, mi piruleta"... MADURAR HOSTIA...

Hay un gran serie, no suficientemente valorada, "Bojack Horseman", la recomiendo, es tremendamente buena... pero.... pero... tiene un capitulo final y un último capítulo, el capítulo final habla de LA REALIDAD y el último capítulo está escrito para la gente, porque es una serie y en las series no puede haber un capítulo final donde la realidad acabe la serie, tiene que haber un capitulo JOLIVU... 

Tú vives en ese capítulo final, en el JOLIVU... es terrible lo vuestro y luego me dicen porque tengo tanta mala sangre con los LIBEGALES... porque sois la estupidez personificada, porque vivís vuestro JOLIVU y no hay forma de haceros entender que eso no existe, que no es así, que en la vida hay PROTOCOLOS QUE SEGUIR, y que como todo en la vida, tiene una parte buena y tiene una parte mala, que de eso va aquello de QUE NADA ES GRATIS, que todo supone un coste, pero TODO, TODO, lo mismo da una elección que las otras, GRATIS NO HAY NADA...

Y si quieres poder elegir NUNCA VA A SER A TRAVES de una firma... TE VA A COSTAR, que NADA ES GRATIS, quizás incluso la vida, ¿estás por esas? o tú como PUIGDEMONT vas con el buenrollismo y tus santas pelotas A DEMOSTRAR que tú tienes derecho a saltarte la LEY porque tú lo vales, oye con dos cohones...

Aquí, en Cuba, en Suecia o en Madagascar si te saltas la ley, te la saltas y no te va a ir bien.... y ya sé, que yo soy un amante de la ley, que le vamos a hacer... y eso que muchas yo me las cargaría, pero... YO ES QUE NO SOY PUCHI, que quieres....


----------



## ATDTn (2 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Cost of living: People in Cardiff 'eating pet food'
> 
> 
> The cost of living crisis also means people try to heat meals on their radiators, Mark Seed says.
> ...



Ingleses comiendo comida inglesa
Galeses, pero ya me jode la frase


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA para enterarme de lo que ha pasado en Ucrania nada mejor que el documental de Oliver Stone, que si no lo veo no me aclaro. Ya lo vi hace meses y me quedó claro una cosa, que es una de las cosas con menos imparcialidad que he visto en mi vida. Nada comer ver a Putin y a Yanukovich explicándote lo que ha pasado en Ucrania para enterarte de la realidad. Del lado ucraniano creo que no entrevistan a nadie, me pregunto por qué.
> 
> También me acuerdo de cómo trataba de presentar Oliver Stone la situación en Crimea. Según él los edificios gubernamentales en Crimea fueron tomados por manifestantes prorrusos y luego se celebro un referéndum de independencia. El detallito de los "pequeños hombres verdes" parece que se le olvidó. Me pregunto por qué.



Hay gente que tiene un tocho por cabeza, es un problema que yo no puedo resolver, háztelo mirar.


----------



## ATDTn (2 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Esto... EL, tú aconsejarías a los españoles poner firmes a los MARROQUIES por lo de Canarias o Ceuta y Melilla, NO TE pregunto por INGLATERRA y su ocupación de mar y tierra en Gibraltar y sus habituales desplantes...
> 
> ¿Tú qué crees que deberían hacer nuestros políticos?????
> 
> ...



Las cosas son como son y no se puede engañar a la naturaleza, que decía R Feynman.


----------



## Argentium (2 Dic 2022)

Sin comentarios...







Un migrante llega a Melilla en paracaídas.
*ESPAÑA*
*Un inmigrante consigue cruzar la valla de Melilla volando en parapente*

*Patrullas de la Guardia Civil se desplazaron de forma **inmediata** a la zona, pero no han conseguido localizar al inmigrante, que huyó.*


----------



## ATDTn (2 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Teclea en guguel "atracción por los malotes" y te sale...



Hacen buena pareja 
De feos


----------



## amcxxl (2 Dic 2022)

Ya vienen


Mientras el dictador Zelensky está ocupado modelando para la revista VOGUE, los soldados ucranianos son tratados como animales.
el comandante de la brigada reúne a los soldados y los lleva a la zona de combate y los deja allí para que mueran y él mismo escapa del frente


Aquí hay otro cementerio rural de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ubicado en la región de Ternopol.


Frente Oskil
RF retomó NOVOSELOVSKOE




Marinka






Hay informes de que Ucrania está sacando unidades significativas del teatro Zaporozhye hacia Bakhmut, probablemente congelando la idea de un gran ataque hacia Melitopol (la mejor oportunidad de Ucrania de ganar la guerra).


Los ucranianos lo pasan mal en Bahmut


Miles de manifestantes en Leipzig, #Alemania, gritan el lema "Ami go home" (los estadounidenses se van a casa).
Los manifestantes marcharon por el centro de la ciudad hasta la oficina del Consulado General de los EE. UU. con carteles de "AMERICANOS VAN A CASA", exigiendo que las tropas estadounidenses de la OTAN y las armas nucleares salgan de #Alemania.


Justin Trudeau Boris Johnson Ursula Leyen Joe Biden no quiere que veas estas protestas contra la OTAN y Estados Unidos en #Alemania, quieren que veas protestas solo en China e Irán.
Los manifestantes gritan AMÉRICA VUELVE A CASA
CNN BBC guarda silencio sobre estas protestas


----------



## vil. (2 Dic 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Las cosas son como son y no se puede engañar a la naturaleza, que decía R Feynman.



No estoy de acuerdo... se puede engañar incluso a la naturaleza... otra cosa es el COSTE, ahí... ahora poder, por poder se puede casi hacer cualquier cosa... pero la cuestión es el coste de lo que haces y SI PUEDES FINANCIARLO...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (2 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> El director de cine, ¿como se llamaba?.
> 
> PD: Mi tío, mi tío estuvo en la legión Azul, NUNCA HABLÓ DE ELLO, se trajo de Rusia un pistolón ruso (creo que una tokarev) la escondieron y con el paso de los años en los 60 se la volvieron a enseñar.
> 
> ...






Luis García Berlanga.

"_ *El abuelo había sido diputado del Partido Liberal, el padre, José García Berlanga, se desplazó hacia el republicanismo, primero en el Partido Radical de Lerroux, y luego en su escisión por la izquierda, la Unión Republicana de Martínez Barrios*. Este partido formaría parte del Frente Popular que ganó las elecciones de 1936, en las que don José fue elegido diputado por Valencia. 

A los milicianos de la FAI no les importaba que don José fuese diputado de Unión Republicana, para ellos era un señorito y un terrateniente, causas suficientes para matarlo, de modo que don José tuvo que huir de su propio bando, una circunstancia en la que se vieron muchos republicanos. *Terminó refugiándose en Tánger, ciudad que tenía estatuto internacional y acogía refugiados de las dos Españas*. Con 15 años recién cumplidos, Luis, el futuro cineasta, vivió la zozobra de tener a su padre perseguido y exilado. 

*Al final de la guerra José García Berlanga fue detenido, juzgado y condenado a muerte*. 

Alguien le dijo a mi familia que la pena de muerte del padre sería conmutada si enviaba a dos de sus hijos a la División Azul”, ha contado José Luís García Berlanga, hijo del cineasta y nieto del condenado a muerte. *Se alistaron Luis y su hermano Fernando, pero en el último momento avisaron a su casa que con un voluntario sería suficiente, de modo que persiguieron en automóvil el tren que había salido de Valencia con los divisionarios, lo alcanzaron en Castellón y “lograron bajar a mi tío Fernando”*. Lo curioso es que Fernando era el falangista de pura cepa, había combatido en la Quinta Columna –es decir, como saboteador en la zona republicana- y había sido encarcelado por los rojos. Sin embargo el que fue a luchar contra el comunismo en Rusia fue Luis, cuya ideología aparece mucho más difuminada."

Y Berlanga se fue a la División Azul (vozpopuli.com) _


----------



## Octubrista (2 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Alucino en colores
> Noticias de Rusia hoy | Europa Press
> Según Zelensky las bajas Ucranianas son solo 13.000, cuando hace poco dijo que perdían 200 tropas diarias
> 
> ...



Si se reconocen cifras reales, el kilo de mercenario se pone por las nubes.

Un buen mercenario (un ex de unidades especiales, o con experiencia en otros escenarios) se arriesga si el balance riesgo/beneficio le es favorable, pero en ese mundillo sucede como en otros, se llega a descubrir la verdad tarde o temprano.

También pienso en países de la OTAN como Polonia, Rumanía, los bálticos, etc, cuyos militares profesionales estarán implicados, pero llega un momento que los altos mandos saben que chocan con el deseo político, y es que no estarán muy de acuerdo con sacrificar unidades enteras cuando ya conocen la realidad del número de bajas.

"Vender" que Ucrania sufre pocas bajas, o que van ganando, es esencial para seguir alimentando la maquinaria.


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hay gente que tiene un tocho por cabeza, es un problema que yo no puedo resolver, háztelo mirar.



Di que sí, hombre, que el tocho lo tengo yo. A ti un director que es un conocido follaputin te presenta un documental sobre la situación en Ucrania donde se entrevista exclusivamente a los líderes del bando ruso y no a los ucranianos y se ofrece una visión totalmente sesgada del conflicto y ¿para ti eso es la realidad?

Bueno, pues ya que me has ofrecido esos documentales tan amablemente y tú, a diferencia de mí, tienes claro lo que ha pasado en Ucrania, a lo mejor podrías explicarme una cosa: ¿Cómo es que Oliver Stone no hace mención en su documental a que las tropas rusas en Crimea tomasen los edificios de la administración y puntos estratégicos? Yo creo que se debe a que trata de presentar la situación en Ucrania como resultado de la injerencia de los EE.UU. y no menciona a las tropas rusas en Crimea porque eso equivaldría a reconocer también la injerencia rusa. 

Aunque a lo mejor esa no es la explicación. A lo mejor en realidad las tropas rusas en Crimea no fueron decisivas a la hora de asegurar el control en Crimea y por eso no se las menciona. A lo mejor eran de verdad "pequeños hombres verdes", vamos: que no eran rusos; eran marcianos. No sé. ¿Podrías explicar ese curioso olvido en el documental?


----------



## vil. (2 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279143
> 
> 
> Luis García Berlanga.
> ...



No conocía la historia esta... pero hay historias que son un puto chiste... o sea el padre republicano exiliado de los republicanos que le tienen por señorito (que es indicativo del amor que le profesaban y lo que le creían la ideología digo yo) y a la vuelta condenado a muerte por los nacionales, le salva un hijo que es enviado en la división azul y no tiene ideología conocida, pero el hijo falangista no va...

Luego en la biblia sale eso de Dios pidiendo a uno de sus personajes la entrega del hijo y piensas que es algo alegórico... en fin...

La realidad supera siempre la ficción...


----------



## Salamandra (2 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si se reconocen cifras reales, el kilo de mercenario se pone por las nubes.
> 
> Un buen mercenario (un ex de unidades especiales, o con experiencia en otros escenarios) se arriesga si el balance riesgo/beneficio le es favorable, pero en ese mundillo sucede como en otros, se llega a descubrir la verdad tarde o temprano.
> 
> ...



Un militar "mercenarizado" e incluso un mercenario a secas ya sabe de que va el rollo y no actúa por lo que dice la propaganda. Todos tienen vías alternativas de información mucho más directas de compañeros y amigos que han ido o pensaron ir.

Siempre hay gente que necesita pelas, siempre hay gente que tiene pequeñas cuentas con la justicia y siempre hay gente que sabe que puede ascender y ésos son los que van. No porque se crean el cuento, más allá que a ti no te pasa nada porque para eso están los "ucros carne cañón" que tu va a... bla, bla, bla pero no por las palabras de la "vonderlayen".


----------



## Erwin (2 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Sin comentarios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soy lo mas antiinmigración que pueda haber...pero a ese CRACK hay que darle la nacionalidad, pero a la de YA. Que no trascienda, ojo, pero hay que dársela, se la ha ganado.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## bk001 (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *EE.UU. negocia con los países de Oriente Medio la transferencia de sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS a Ucrania*
> 
> "Si estos países están de acuerdo, Ucrania podría recibir nuevos sistemas de este sistema "en los próximos tres a seis meses". La construcción de los nuevos sistemas tarda dos años debido a la compra de componentes electrónicos y motores de cohetes", dijo el director general de Raytheon, Greg Hayes, a Politico.
> 
> ...



Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado:

El G7 al completo y ahora los árabes 

Me faltan los dragones de 10 cabezas y demás, pero me recuerda a esto:

_"Entonce vi a la bestia y a los reyes de la tierra _




_con sus ejércitos,_







_ reunidos para hacer guerra contra el jinete de aquel caballo _




_y contra su ejército. _






_Pero la bestia fue capturada _





_junto a su falso profeta. 




Este es el que hacía señales en presencia de ella, con las cuales engañaba a los que habían recibido la marca de la bestia_





_ y adoraban su imagen. Los dos fueron arrojados vivos al lago de fuego y azufre. Los demás fueron muertos por medio de la espada que salía de la boca del que montaba a caballo._





_ Todas las aves se saciaron devorando la carne de ellos."_


Me vino a la cabeza sin más.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Creo que es demasiado optimista teniendo en cuenta las precauciones que se toman los rusos para avanzar.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vil. (2 Dic 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Soy lo mas antiinmigración que pueda haber...pero a ese CRACK hay que darle la nacionalidad, pero a la de YA. Que no trascienda, ojo, pero hay que dársela, se la ha ganado.



A ver, un INMIGRANTE en parapente... qué pasa dan clases de parapente en africa y te los venden por cuatro perras... es que... 

Ese tipo viene a ser el SNOB de los inmigrantes... entró en PARAPENTE... ni me imagino a cientos de parapentistas entrando por encima de la verja... esto sería la releche...


----------



## Erwin (2 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver, un INMIGRANTE en parapente... qué pasa dan clases de parapente en africa y te los venden por cuatro perras... es que...
> 
> Ese tipo viene a ser el SNOB de los inmigrantes... entró en PARAPENTE... ni me imagino a cientos de parapentistas entrando por encima de la verja... esto sería la releche...



Ya tenemos excusa para no enviar nuestros patriots a Ucrania


----------



## vil. (2 Dic 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Ya tenemos excusa para no enviar nuestros patriots a Ucrania



No te cortes, tú da ideas.... es que... en cuatro patadas tenemos a los Ucranianos en parapente con metralletas para primero dectectar y luego derrivar a las motos iraníes que les vuelan las redes eléctricas... y eso a -10 grados o menos ni lo imagino... debajo por supuesto el instructor militar OTAN con un fusil con mira por si el sujeto decide bajar de allí arriba... 

Tú da ideas...


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

El presidente Kim Jong Un dijo: "Espero que el partido, el gobierno y el pueblo chinos superen el dolor de la pérdida [por Jiang Zemin] y logren un mayor éxito en el logro de la causa de la modernización del socialismo bajo su liderazgo".


----------



## Expected (2 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ya vienen
> 
> 
> Mientras el dictador Zelensky está ocupado modelando para la revista VOGUE, los soldados ucranianos son tratados como animales.
> ...



Es que ducharse con agua fría, por muy duros que les pongan los pezones a las alemanas...al cuarto día ya no hace tanta gracia. Tendrán que buscar consuelo en los turcos y los moronegros para que las calienten en las frías noches berlinesas. Quién les ha visto y quién les ve....


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Va a ser peor que si ganan? Porque yo no creo que haya mucha diferencia.....cuando solo buscaban liarla. Aunque yo el otro día leí en este hilo a un forero que los exculpaba de todo y aseguraba que todo era culpa de los y cito textualmente de "los europeos blancos y cristianos" porque resulta que eran por lo que se ve todos seres de luz hasta que conocieron a los "europeos blancos y cristianos" y de ellos aprendieron a hacer altercados de ese tipo, que da igual cuantos mundiales repitan ese comportamiento (el anterior también hubo disturbios por lo mismo) no tienen culpa porque lo han aprendido de los europeos blancos y cristianos.....(no se que tiene que ver el ser blanco y menos el ser cristiano, pero ese era su mantra para culpar a los Europeos por los disturbios de los Marroquies tras ganar un partido)
> 
> En cuatro, en el telediario llevaron a Manu Carreño y una periodista diciendole que igual interesaba perder a cambio de conseguir ciertas cosas a cambio de Marruecos....sin comentarios. Pase lo que pase veremos si no la lian....y cuantos lo justifican y culpan al mundo. Esperemos que haya bastante policia en las calles para evitar que eso pase en España independientemente del resultado.
> 
> ...



Es tema para otro hilo, pero desde el punto de vista de los países emisores de emigrantes, las maras y los tcharmiles son fenómenos de importación. Nunca la juventud de esos países formó bandas hasta que los emigrantes retornados o expulsados introdujeron el fenómeno. Son en efecto "los europeos blancos y cristianos" quienes les han enseñado.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*Los niños huérfanos de Jersón raptados por soldados rusos.*
Cuando los doctores recibieron la orden de preparar a los recién nacidos para que se los llevaran los militares rusos, los tres médicos optaron por recurrir al ingenio. Los entubaron y explicaron a su superiora -leal a las órdenes de Moscú- que los bebés habían "empeorado" y no podían salir del centro sanitario so pena de poner en riesgo su vida.

*"Fue un truco. Los niños estaban en la incubadora pero no necesitaban ser entubados"*, relata Inna Holodnyak, la directora del centro sanitario de Jersón. "En ese momento había 50 niños en el hospital pero los rusos sólo querían a los nueve huérfanos", agrega en su despacho, rodeada de iconos religiosos y una gran bandera ucraniana, que confirma el retorno del recinto al control de las fuerzas ucraniana.









Los niños huérfanos de Jersón raptados por soldados rusos


Cuando los doctores recibieron la orden de preparar a los recién nacidos para que se los llevaran los militares rusos, los tres médicos optaron por recurrir al ingenio. Los...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Dic 2022)

t.me/OpenUkraine/31158

Hay información privilegiada de fuentes ucranianas de que se les prohibió usar sistemas de defensa aérea durante una incursión de misiles y drones. Está permitido usarlos solo en caso de un ataque masivo de aviones rusos.

Existe tal información no confirmada que con cada ataque masivo de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas, los miembros de la OTAN en Ucrania tienen cada vez menos sistemas de defensa aérea.

Supuestamente, siguiendo los misiles Kalibr e Iskander, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas lanzan misiles antirradar Kh-31PD de largo alcance, que están dirigidos a cualquier radar de defensa aérea activo.

Al intentar repeler el ataque de " Calibre "e" Iskander", los sistemas de defensa aérea de la OTAN se transfieren al modo activo y luego llega un "premio" a sus radares en forma de Kh-31PD y su ojiva explosiva de 110 kilogramos.

Entonces, en cada ataque de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas hay una pequeña "matryoshka" destinada a destruir los modernos sistemas de defensa aérea de la OTAN.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Di que sí, hombre, que el tocho lo tengo yo. A ti un director que es un conocido follaputin te presenta un documental sobre la situación en Ucrania donde se entrevista exclusivamente a los líderes del bando ruso y no a los ucranianos y se ofrece una visión totalmente sesgada del conflicto y ¿para ti eso es la realidad?
> 
> Bueno, pues ya que me has ofrecido esos documentales tan amablemente y tú, a diferencia de mí, tienes claro lo que ha pasado en Ucrania, a lo mejor podrías explicarme una cosa: ¿Cómo es que Oliver Stone no hace mención en su documental a que las tropas rusas en Crimea tomasen los edificios de la administración y puntos estratégicos? Yo creo que se debe a que trata de presentar la situación en Ucrania como resultado de la injerencia de los EE.UU. y no menciona a las tropas rusas en Crimea porque eso equivaldría a reconocer también la injerencia rusa.
> 
> Aunque a lo mejor esa no es la explicación. A lo mejor en realidad las tropas rusas en Crimea no fueron decisivas a la hora de asegurar el control en Crimea y por eso no se las menciona. A lo mejor eran de verdad "pequeños hombres verdes", vamos: que no eran rusos; eran marcianos. No sé. ¿Podrías explicar ese curioso olvido en el documental?



Tienes miles de telediarios, noticieros, expertos militares y la ONU, OSCE, OTAN, UE, etc. que te explican la versión oficial, del otro "bando" como tu dices para que molestarse, si eres listo y no tienes un tocho por cabeza, compara y sacas tus conclusiones.

Acaso la TVs han sacado alguno de los mencionados documentales, creo que la francesa fue expulsada de la Sorbona donde daba clases y le censuraron escritos en Le Figaro, pero bueno si tu crees que la versión buena y donde salen ambos bandos opinando es la de la OTAN y secuaces, sigue, yo no tengo que convencer a nadie, es cada uno que ha de pensar según consciencia.


----------



## Nicors (2 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> A mi me han dicho que comen niños.



Déjate coñas joder es serio lo que hace Rusia: viola, asesina y trafica con niños. Pero vamos hablar con una putineja descerebrada lamedora de falo ruso, es inútil.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*Un equipo policial español investiga en Ucrania crímenes de guerra.*
El ministro del Interior, Fernando Grande-Marlaska, se reunió con el Equipo Policial de Apoyo (EPA), compuesto por 11 agentes y que investigará en Ucrania la posible comisión de crímenes de guerra y de lesa humanidad, en el aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez Madrid-Barajas antes de su partida en la madrugada del jueves.

En este encuentro, Grande-Marlaska estuvo acompañado por el secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Rafael Pérez; el director general de la Policía, Francisco Pardo, y la directora de la Guardia Civil, María Gámez, según ha informado este viernes el Ministerio del Interior en una nota de prensa.

El equipo, que ya se encuentra en Ucrania, está compuesto por once agentes de Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil, coordinados por un comandante y un inspector jefe.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Exacto, pero es que además, tienen todo el derecho a prohibir partidos que tienen intención de joderles (como ya ha ocurrido) y a tratar de "limpiar" la memoria de los suyos con todos los monumentos soviéticos. Acaso sería bien visto en España monumentos diversos en honor a Franco? hay monumentos en honor a los nazis en Alemania?
> Ese fue un regimen macabro, y los ucranianos, por mucho que se puedan considerar "hermanos", siguen teniendo el derecho de cometer sus propias decisiones, y no creo que una persona que haya perdido un familiar o su casa, tenga muchas ganas de esa "amistad", que tardará generaciones en reestablecerse...todo por la tonteria de "juego imperial" en el que está el Kremlin y por el hecho de que es incapaz de asumir sus errores para con los demás
> 
> Es hora de plantearse que Rusia no puede ser más grande que Alemania, por ejemplo, se ha demostrado lo peligrosa que es



Caatalina la grande y tolstoi eran nazis? 

La primera parte de tus argumentos ya suena bastante fascista para que tenga que añadir nada


----------



## alexforum (2 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Déjate coñas joder es serio lo que hace Rusia: viola, asesina y trafica con niños. Pero vamos hablar con una putineja descerebrada lamedora de falo ruso, es inútil.



Creo que los confundes con los albano kosovares esos que apoya tu régimen otanico criminal.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> En Gibraltar la gente vive mejor que al otro lado de la frontera, punto



Claro son contrabandistas y especuladores.... faltaria más


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

*Hace falta tener caradura y obedecer solo a intereses espúrios para soltar tantas majaderías.


El País*
*El historiador Serhii Plokhy: “El destino de la guerra ya está claro: Ucrania será independiente y Rusia quedará tremendamente debilitada”*
*“Nadie ha hecho tanto en este siglo como Putin por establecer una identidad separada entre los dos países”, asegura el director del Instituto de Investigación Ucranio de la Universidad de Harvard





*


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Dic 2022)

Sigue la masacradora de carne de cañón, mientras los ucranianos desperdician sus misiles haciendo lo que saben hacer, atacar a la población civil.

Mapa ucraniano que no pro-ruso.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*Guerra de Ucrania: documentos rusos capturados revelan el plan de 10 días de Moscú para apoderarse del país y matar a sus líderes.*

Rusia planeó comenzar la invasión con una "campaña masiva de misiles y ataques aéreos" contra objetivos militares ucranianos, dice RUSI, con una lista que también muestra quién debería ser asesinado, quién sería intimidado y quién sería atacado como colaborador.

Un grupo de expertos británico en defensa y seguridad ha revelado detalles del plan previo a la invasión de Moscú para Ucrania, basado en documentos rusos capturados aparentemente firmados por Vladimir Putin.

Rusia había planeado apoderarse de Ucrania durante 10 días y anexarla para agosto de este año, dijo el Instituto Real de Servicios Unidos para Estudios de Defensa y Seguridad (RUSI).

Según el grupo de expertos vinculado al ejército británico, solo un pequeño grupo de funcionarios rusos estaba al tanto de la escala total de los planes.

Dijo que incluso los jefes adjuntos de las ramas dentro del ejército ruso desconocían el plan para invadir y ocupar Ucrania hasta días antes de que comenzara la invasión, y las unidades militares tácticas no recibieron órdenes hasta horas antes.

La comunidad de inteligencia de Ucrania también cree que Rusia planeó utilizar unidades aerotransportadas bielorrusas para capturar las plantas de energía nuclear de Rivne y Khmelnytsky.

Según los informes, el plan de invasión detallaba complots para capturar las plantas de energía nuclear de Ucrania para albergar a las tropas rusas, obtener el control del sistema energético del país y potencialmente chantajear a los países europeos con el riesgo de contaminación por radiación.Rusia planeó comenzar la invasión con una "campaña masiva de misiles y ataques aéreos" contra objetivos militares ucranianos, dijo RUSI.

Agregó que Moscú no apuntaría a infraestructura crítica como centrales eléctricas y ferrocarriles porque eran clave para sus planes de ocupar el país.

La 'lista de muertes' de Rusia

El régimen de contrainteligencia ruso había compilado listas de algunos ucranianos, dijo RUSI.

Se dividieron en cuatro categorías:

Los que deberían ser asesinados
Aquellos que necesitan represión e intimidación.
Aquellos considerados neutrales a los que se debe animar a colaborar.
Los dispuestos a colaborar.
Los funcionarios planearon registrar a la población a través de barridos de puerta en puerta y campamentos de filtración, dijo el grupo de expertos.

Según los informes, Rusia también planeó la cooperación forzada de los gobernadores regionales y las autoridades locales, y el FSB se había encargado de capturar a los funcionarios locales.

Con el tiempo, planeó traer maestros y otros funcionarios de Rusia para iniciar la "reeducación de los ucranianos".










Ukraine war: Captured Russian documents reveal Moscow's 10-day plan to take over the country and kill its leaders


Russia planned to start the invasion with a "massive missile and airstrike campaign" against Ukrainian military targets, RUSI says, with a list also showing who should be killed, who would be intimidated and who would be targeted as a collaborator.




news.sky.com


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo son y mucho. Culturalmente.



Culturalmente no es importante, si un niño moldavo crece en España va a tener una "cultura española" y va a hablarte con el "ej que" si hace falta, no lo determina su lugar de nacimiento
Tenemos que diferenciar una cultura de lo que debe o no una persona, alguien por ser inglés no se "debe" al país igual o al estado
En el caso de Rusia y Ucrania es exactamente lo mismo, que alguien tenga la lengua rusa como "nativa" no significa que tenga que cumplir con ciertas directrices hacia el país Rusia, que es por donde queréis ir muchos, a igual idioma como estado, y eso no es así

Las diferencias culturales en Europa son una chorrada, es distinto (eso si te lo admito) y más difícil adaptarse a un español a China o viceversa, ero no estamos en eso


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Demócratas al GULAG.



Lo ves? sois peligrosos hasta para vosotros mismos


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

lorena en twitter

_El ejército ucraniano se queda sin munición de artillería...se han visto movimientos desde otras zonas y lanzamientos de proyectiles de corta distancia. Ya no hay batallas de artillería, la parte rusa machaca una y otra vez las posiciones Ukro, de ahí la cantidad de bajas. 

En otra lección de táctica militar, machacan primera línea, y cuando observan retirada, avanzan rápido y destruyen la retaguardia ucraniana. Rusia avanza ahora más rápido. _


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Caatalina la grande y tolstoy eran nazis?
> 
> La primera parte de tus argumentos ya suena bastante fascista para que tenga que añadir nada



Si es "nazi" pensar que los símbolos soviéticos exaltan el control de un estado totalitario que fue horrible para la gente que lo sufrió, me declaro Nazi, si te hace ilusión....


----------



## España1 (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/OpenUkraine/31158
> 
> Hay información privilegiada de fuentes ucranianas de que se les prohibió usar sistemas de defensa aérea durante una incursión de misiles y drones. Está permitido usarlos solo en caso de un ataque masivo de aviones rusos.
> 
> ...



Pero no había ya radares que podían actuar en oculto?
Me suena haberlo leído hace años


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Vídeo de Mariupol hace 1 año antes de que los genocidas rusos la redujeran a escombros.


 


Por comparar, así es como la dejaron los genocidas. A los que sus palmeros aplauden.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Claro son contrabandistas, narcotraficantes y especuladores.... faltaria más


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

Ejem... ejem...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Dic 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado:
> 
> El G7 al completo y ahora los árabes
> 
> ...



Si tranquilo, son tiempos de eso, de apocalipsis.


----------



## Plutarko (2 Dic 2022)

Parece que estan buscando a algun forero.









Autodidacta, prorruso o anti-OTAN y de "escasa estructura operativa": el autor de las cartas explosivas que busca la Policía


Seis sobres de color marrón con material pirotécnico casero en su interior, al menos cuatro con la misma letra manuscrita, han sido enviados, según las primeras pesquisas, desde España a sus destinatarios: el presidente Pedro Sánchez, la ministra Margarita Robles, las embajadas de Ucrania y EE...




www.20minutos.es






Aprovecho desde aquí a saludar a las FCSE que tanto trabajan para defender al estado como a los ciudadanos españoles.... 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Hace falta tener caradura y obedecer solo a intereses espúrios para soltar tantas majaderías.
> 
> 
> El País*
> ...



Plokhy es un ejemplo de un historiador faltando a su profesión, olvidando lo que decía Hobsbawn.


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Culturalmente no es importante, si un niño moldavo crece en España va a tener una "cultura española" y va a hablarte con el "ej que" si hace falta, no lo determina su lugar de nacimiento
> Tenemos que diferenciar una cultura de lo que debe o no una persona, alguien por ser inglés no se "debe" al país igual o al estado
> En el caso de Rusia y Ucrania es exactamente lo mismo, que alguien tenga la lengua rusa como "nativa" no significa que tenga que cumplir con ciertas directrices hacia el país Rusia, que es por donde queréis ir muchos, a igual idioma como estado, y eso no es así
> 
> Las diferencias culturales en Europa son una chorrada, es distinto (eso si te lo admito) y más difícil adaptarse a un español a China o viceversa, ero no estamos en eso



No estoy de acuerdo contigo, y el ejemplo lo tenemos en nuestros parientes emigrados. Nunca te integras del todo. Otro ejemplo son los italoamericanos.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

EEUU y Francia prometen responsabilizar a Rusia por los crímenes de guerra cometidos en Ucrania .


----------



## Mabuse (2 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Hace falta tener caradura y obedecer solo a intereses espúrios para soltar tantas majaderías.
> 
> 
> El País*
> ...



Orbis Tertium.


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Parece que estan buscando a algun forero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que busquen entre sus compañeros, el terrorismo hasta ahora siempre ha salido de ahí.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Los saqueadores orcos que se hacen llamar "el segundo ejército del mundo" roban gansos de los hogares ucranianos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo ves? sois peligrosos hasta para vosotros mismos



Tu no temas que no eres democrata


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si es "nazi" pensar que los símbolos soviéticos exaltan el control de un estado totalitario que fue horrible para la gente que lo sufrió, me declaro Nazi, si te hace ilusión....



Es nazi el que esta a favor de los nazis, de la represión y del genocidio al pueblo de Donbass... y es fascista estar a favor de prohibir al resto de partidos políticos como hace zelensky y apoyas tu...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Pero no había ya radares que podían actuar en oculto?
> Me suena haberlo leído hace años



La magia de la propaganda.


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Plokhy es un ejemplo de un historiador faltando a su profesión, olvidando lo que decía Hobsbawn.



Pero le obsesiona lo que le repetía su madre de pequeño: "Nunca llegarás a ser nadie"


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Plokhy es un ejemplo de un historiador faltando a su profesión, olvidando lo que decía Hobsbawn.



Los ucranianos del continente americano son todos descendientes de los nazis que huyeron tras la IIGM, este supongo que no va a ser la excepción.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*El CICR avisa del peligro combinado que representan el invierno y las minas sin explotar en Ucrania.*

El Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) ha avisado este viernes del peligro que supone la llegada del invierno para la población civil de Ucrania, que se expone a morir por la explosión de las minas que se han escapado a las operaciones de los artificieros al estar ocultas entre la nieve y el hielo.

Por ejemplo, el CICR explica que la falta de calefacción obligará a la gente a aventurarse para recoger leña en bosques que pueden estar repletos de minas y otras municiones sin detonar.

Este aviso tiene lugar a pocos días de la conmemoración, el próximo domingo, del 25 aniversario de la Convención sobre la Prohibición de las Minas Antipersonal, un acuerdo que, desde su entrada en vigor, ha contribuido a la eliminación de nueve de cada diez minas o munición sin detonar en todo el planeta, con vistas a su total erradicación, según los mejores deseos, en 2025.


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Los ucranianos del continente americano son todos descendientes de los nazis que huyeron tras la IIGM, este supongo que no va a ser la excepción.



Plokhy perteneció al Instituto Canadiense de Estudios Ucranianos de la Universidad de Alberta, y es director del Harvard Ukrainian Research Institute. Colaboró en la publicación en inglés de la Historia de Ucrania de Hrushevsky, un historiador nacionalista del XIX y principios del siglo XX, que no dudó a la hora de manipular para meter con calzador sus teorías.

Con eso queda todo dicho.


----------



## orcblin (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/OpenUkraine/31158
> 
> Hay información privilegiada de fuentes ucranianas de que se les prohibió usar sistemas de defensa aérea durante una incursión de misiles y drones. Está permitido usarlos solo en caso de un ataque masivo de aviones rusos.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que algo de cierto habrá ..
Pero también es cierto que algo tienen que decir ya que no estan funcionando muy bien ya que paran muy pocos.

Y bueno desde el punto de vista anglo es lo que se quiere.. Hacer el máximo daño a Rusia si pasan misiles y revientan cualquier cosa no importa. Lo importante es derribar aviones


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Plokhy perteneció al Instituto Canadiense de Estudios Ucranianos de la Universidad de Alberta, y es director del Harvard Ukrainian Research Institute. Colaboró en la publicación en inglés de la Historia de Ucrania de Hrushevsky, un historiador nacionalista del XIX y principios del siglo XX, que no dudó a la hora de manipular para meter con calzador sus teorías.
> 
> Con eso queda todo dicho.



Si, en Canadá hay hordas de ucronazis, hijos y nietos de gente que ha matado más que la peste. Han hecho lobby y tienen sus representantes políticos y todo. Supongo que por Argentina y Brasil habrá también bastantes nietos de criminales.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Mientras el dictador Zelensky está ocupado modelando para la revista VOGUE, los soldados ucranianos son tratados como animales.
> el comandante de la brigada reúne a los soldados y los lleva a la zona de combate y los deja allí para que mueran y él mismo escapa del frente



No dudo de que ahora mismo haya motines como éste o peores, pero el enlace que pones no es actual. Los soldados están en mangas de camisa.


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2022)

TitOrban dice que nanai.

_Associated Press: Orban continues to block EU plan to provide Ukraine with 18 billion euros in 2023.

The Hungarian prime minister proposed that each of the 27 EU member states use funds from their own budget to assist Ukraine, and not from the general budget, stressing that Hungary would not accept another plan._


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que busquen entre sus compañeros, el terrorismo hasta ahora siempre ha salido de ahí.



20 Bulos

*Autodidacta, prorruso o anti-OTAN y de "escasa estructura operativa": el autor de las cartas explosivas que busca la Policía







 "los investigadores desde el primer momento han rastreado los entornos de los fanáticos prorrusos. Tanto en redes sociales, como en grupos de Telegram y en foros de internet. *

Si eres pro ruso, eres fanático, igual que si eres magnate, eres oligarca.

Con escasa estructura operativa, pero ya comprobarán que con un cimbel de 22 cm.

En cualquier caso, ya me estoy imaginando en las próximas horas algo similar a esto:

20 Bulos
*La Policía desarticula la "cúpula" de Anonymous en España*
*DANIEL G. APARICIO*  *DANIEL G. APARICIO / VÍDEO: ATLAS*NOTICIA10.06.2011 - 12:32H 








Burbubomber, tú que nos lees....


----------



## EUROPIA (2 Dic 2022)

La peli preferida del Zlenskhy


----------



## mazuste (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Plokhy es un ejemplo de un historiador faltando a su profesión, olvidando lo que decía Hobsbawn.



Es un historiador de encargo, de la Kennedy de Harvard, Osease: CIA.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ya vienen
> 
> 
> Mientras el dictador Zelensky está ocupado modelando para la revista VOGUE, los soldados ucranianos son tratados como animales.
> ...



@terro6666 @JAGGER donde estan los avances?


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

¡Por dios, Carlos, trata que ruede!


----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

Niños, obedeced como perros sumisos al astado que viene el cocovirus y os matará.


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

Hurtima ora!!!!

Diversas embajadas de Ucrania en Europa reciben paquetes con ojos de animales.

La policía acordona de nuevo la embajada de Ucrania en España.


----------



## mazuste (2 Dic 2022)

La producción en serie de chips fotónicos comenzará en Moscú

_*Lo hará la empresa residente en la zona económica especial "Tecnópolis Moscú" "Centro de Nanotecnología
de Zelenogrado" ("ZNTC"). De las primeras en Rusia en lanzar la producción en masa de circuitos integrados
fotónicos y módulos para equipos de telecomunicaciones. La transferencia de información basada en estos
desarrollos es más de 100 veces más rápida, en las que se requiere la instalación de equipos de alta velocidad: 
por ejemplo, para los equipos de a bordo en la industria aeroespacial o para organizar las redes 5/6G en telecos.

La empresa va a localizar la producción de multiplexores ópticos basados en tecnologías de silicio en Rusia.*_
*La entrega de los primeros lotes comenzará en 2023, y la producción en serie se iniciará en 2024...





*


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Pero no había ya radares que podían actuar en oculto?
> Me suena haberlo leído hace años



La única manera que tiene un radar de ocultarse es estar apagado. Si actúa emite ondas, en la frecuencia que sea.


----------



## mazuste (2 Dic 2022)

Cuando solo ves enemigos en todos los rincones y a todas las horas
es que ya has perdido hasta la cordura.

◾*En tres regiones a la vez, la Gestapo ucraniana SBU realiza registros en las iglesias ortodoxas:*
_*
- Monasterio de San Nicolás de la diócesis de Khust (MP) en Transcarpatia;
- Convento estauropegial de San Anastasio (Zhytomyr);
- Skete del Convento Estauropegial de San Anastasio (región de Zhytomyr);
- Skete del Icono Ibérico de la Madre de Dios de Chopovichi Athos Icono 
de la Madre de Dios del Monasterio Estauropegial Femenino (región de Zhytomyr);
- Diócesis de Rivne-Ostroh, monasterio femenino de Gorodok, metochion
de San Jorge, iglesia de todos los santos de Volyn, iglesia de la Santa Resurrección,
iglesia de la Santa Dormición (región de Rivne).

◾Las "visitas" de los oficiales del SBU a las iglesias ortodoxas son desde hace varias semanas.
*_
*◾También se supo que Zelensky puso en marcha la decisión del Consejo de Seguridad 
de Ucrania (NSDC) sobre las medidas restrictivas y las sanciones contra la Iglesia canónica.*

t.me/UkraineHumanRi...


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuando solo ves enemigos en todos los rincones y a todas las horas
> es que ya has perdido hasta la cordura.
> 
> ◾*En tres regiones a la vez, la Gestapo ucraniana SBU realiza registros en las iglesias ortodoxas:*
> ...



Bueno, si los hacen católicos a punta de pistola se los dejan preparados a los futuros amos polacos. No van a lograr todo lo del mapa pero algo seguro que si


----------



## Artedi (2 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> La peli preferida del Zlenskhy



Efectivamente, Pablo EscoBear... una historia real...









'Pablo EscoBear': la historia del oso que comió 20 kilos de cocaína y se volvió un mito en Las Vegas


El animal ingirió esta sustancia luego del accidente de un avión narco que regó de droga el bosque donde vivía.




www.clarin.com


----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si se reconocen cifras reales, el kilo de mercenario se pone por las nubes.
> 
> Un buen mercenario (un ex de unidades especiales, o con experiencia en otros escenarios) se arriesga si el balance riesgo/beneficio le es favorable, pero en ese mundillo sucede como en otros, se llega a descubrir la verdad tarde o temprano.
> 
> ...



La OTAN no se iba a mover ni una pulgada hacia el este..., decían.


----------



## Plutarko (2 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> La única manera que tiene un radar de ocultarse es estar apagado. Si actúa emite ondas, en la frecuencia que sea.



Error, hay radares pasivos que utilizan las señales de transmisores externos (emisoras de radio comercial y tv) eso si es un tema mas complejo que un radar monoestatico tradicional. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Golpe a una planta transformadora en Zaporizhzhya

En las primeras horas de esta mañana, surgió la información de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas habían atacado una central eléctrica en Zaporizhzhya. En realidad, la huelga afectó a la planta transformadora de Zaporozh, en la parte derecha de la ciudad.

Los misiles alcanzaron el taller 1, donde se realizaba el montaje final de los productos. También había transformadores terminados a la espera de ser entregados: a juzgar por las imágenes, se quemaron en el incendio.

El asalto a la empresa tenía el claro objetivo de privar a las autoridades de Kiev de la oportunidad de reponer los equipos eléctricos destruidos durante los ataques masivos con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a las instalaciones del sistema energético ucraniano.

Coordenadas: 47.870027, 35.047320






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## mazuste (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Todo lo que digo a continuación es con "animus iocandi" y como tal debe ser considerado:
> 
> El G7 al completo y ahora los árabes
> 
> ...



Acabas de tener una epifanía.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Ayer, en el canal de televisión letón Lietus (antes conocido como Dozhd en Rusia), ocurrió algo terrible.

En una edición del programa Aquí y Ahora, el presentador Alexei Korostelev, tratando el tema de la movilización parcial en Rusia, pronunció la siguiente frase:

"Esperamos que a muchos militares [rusos], entre otros, les hayamos podido ayudar con equipamiento y sólo con servicios básicos en el frente, por ejemplo".

Y ya hoy, a las cinco y media de la mañana, el redactor jefe de Dozhd, Tikhon Dziadko, publicó el siguiente mensaje en su canal de Telegram:

"Esta frase [la de Korostelev] da al espectador la impresión de que el canal Dozhd TV se dedica a ayudar al ejército ruso. A este respecto, es importante señalar lo siguiente: TV Dozhd no estuvo, no está y no estará involucrada en ayudar a equipar al ejército ruso, dentro o fuera del frente. El buzón [...] fue creado para recoger testimonios personales sobre los crímenes del ejército ruso en Ucrania.

Grabemos. Un ciudadano ruso (¿sigue siendo ciudadano ruso?), oriundo de Moscú, nuestro compatriota, excusándose públicamente por una frase de su subordinado, también nuestro compatriota, que podría haberse interpretado como un intento de ayudar a los combatientes del ejército ruso. No se presta ayuda a los generales, ni a los políticos, ni a los funcionarios. Combatientes ordinarios en el frente o en los campos de entrenamiento. Y no se trata de suministrar proyectiles de artillería marcados "para Kiev", sino de artículos domésticos elementales: botas, calcetines de lana, ropa interior térmica, etc.

En otras palabras, los ciudadanos rusos (siguen siendo ciudadanos rusos, ¿no?) que trabajan para el canal de televisión letón Dozhd están asqueados y tienen miedo de ayudar a sus propios compatriotas, cuyos derechos y libertades supuestamente defienden (?).

En general, la reacción tragicómica de Dziadko es comprensible: Dozhd, que emite desde Riga, está patrocinado por estructuras estatales occidentales, por lo que incluso un indicio de ayuda a los ciudadanos rusos en forma de nuestros combatientes podría tener consecuencias fatales para toda la redacción. Pero todo parece monstruosamente vil incluso para los estándares de un lugar de reunión de la oposición supuestamente "rusa". Traducido a términos humanos, el post de Dziadko suena así:

"Camaradas ucranianos y congresistas americanos simpatizantes, ¡nos habéis engañado! No apoyamos en absoluto a nuestros compatriotas. Les deseamos un tormento y una muerte horrible. ¡Que mueran allí todos esos criminales internacionales e imbéciles imperiales! Gloria a Ucrania".

Para repetir la verdad de siempre: la oposición política rusa nunca ha sido realmente rusa ni política ni de oposición






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya es terrible que se haga con empresas, pero ahora están enajenando una nación, bueno, un gran territorio que puede coincidir con esa denominación. Es monstruoso. Se ve que la desintegración de Ucrania y la repartición de sus territorios estaban desde el minuto uno en la agenda OTAN, era uno de sus objetivos principales. Ahora viene la pregunta de ¿Y Rusia ha colaborado conscientemente desde el principio, o los han utilizado? yo quiero creer que es lo segundo, además de que es lo más probable.



Veo que por fin usted también empieza a hacerse preguntas.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Espero que los revienten y no quede ni uno .


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> TitOrban dice que nanai.
> 
> _Associated Press: Orban continues to block EU plan to provide Ukraine with 18 billion euros in 2023.
> 
> The Hungarian prime minister proposed that each of the 27 EU member states use funds from their own budget to assist Ukraine, and not from the general budget, stressing that Hungary would not accept another plan._



Que pena Orban sea húngaro y no de un país grande europeo. Cambiaría Europa para bien.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Bombarderos chinos en el aeródromo de Vladivostok.
Cabe señalar que el otro día nuestro bombardero de largo alcance Tu-95 aterrizó en China.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Claro son contrabandistas y especuladores.... faltaria más



Exacto, los narcos, piratas y demás delincuentes siempre han vivido mejor que los buenos ciudadanos.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Las consecuencias del bombardeo de las zonas residenciales de Donetsk. Tras el bombardeo de esta mañana se ha informado de tres muertos y cinco civiles heridos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Parece que estan buscando a algun forero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me convence esa historia. Le falta antrax con ricino.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo contigo, y el ejemplo lo tenemos en nuestros parientes emigrados. Nunca te integras del todo. Otro ejemplo son los italoamericanos.



Eso es muy relativo, también conocemos (yo al menos he conocido un montón de gente que pregunta lo de "pero en Praga puedo vivir con inglés, no?" y luego no se integran, pero porque se pasan el día quedando con el colega mexicano o la pareja de peruanos, porque no se quieren "complicar con el idioma para sus ratos libres", y esos ejemplos estoy seguro que se repite en muchas personas, los que no, son los que terminan adaptándose perfectamente
Vivir en cualquier país de Europa no es hacerlo en Marte, la gente come, bebe, se enfada, se emborracha exactamente igual


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Es nazi el que esta a favor de los nazis, de la represión y del genocidio al pueblo de Donbass... y es fascista estar a favor de prohibir al resto de partidos políticos como hace zelensky y apoyas tu...



Prohibir partidos que buscan el control total del estado? si, algo que se debería hacer en España también

De todas formas, deberías informarte algo sobre esos partidos que "han prohibido en Ucrania, snif, snif", como consejo....


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Tu no temas que no eres democrata



Qué es ser demócrata para ti? ah, si, la "gente de Dombass", como no sabes decir otra cosa o eres incapaz de sacar otro argumento recurres siempre a eso....


----------



## EUROPIA (2 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Efectivamente, Pablo EscoBear... una historia real...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Praktica (2 Dic 2022)

*Las unidades de defensa aérea rusas reciben un software que facilita la detección y el derribo de los misiles HIMARS*


https://topwar.ru/206097-rossijskie-podrazdelenija-pvo-poluchili-soft-pozvoljajuschij-prosche-obnaruzhivat-i-sbivat-rakety-ot-rszo-himars.html


Hoy, 13:45
tr dee

En el curso de las operaciones de defensa aérea en Ucrania, los MLRS HIMARS estadounidenses, que fueron "amablemente proporcionados" a Kiev por socios extranjeros, causaron muchos problemas a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Anteriormente, nuestras unidades de defensa aérea tenían dificultades para derribar los cohetes lanzados desde los sistemas mencionados. Los militares rusos lo explicaron por el hecho de que el misil vuela a gran altura y tiene una EPR baja (sólo 0,1). Además, el alcance de los misiles estadounidenses utilizados en Ucrania sólo alcanza los 80 km, lo que reduce seriamente el tiempo para la toma de decisiones después de que el objetivo sea detectado por la defensa aérea.

Sin embargo, ahora todos los problemas mencionados podrían ser cosa del pasado.

Según RIA Novosti, citando al comandante de una unidad de defensa aérea rusa, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han recibido un nuevo software que permite a los sistemas de defensa aérea detectar los misiles HIMARS estadounidenses y derribarlos con mayor facilidad.

Un interlocutor de la agencia, que actualmente está de servicio en la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, dijo que el nuevo software para los sistemas de defensa aérea les permite "trabajar" en los cohetes estadounidenses como en los objetivos ordinarios. Según el soldado, su unidad ya ha derribado una decena de misiles disparados desde HIMARS.

Cabe recordar que hace unas semanas se informó de la entrega del misil HIMARS a un instituto de investigación en Rusia. Esta información no ha sido comentada oficialmente. Pero coincide con la aparición de programas informáticos que facilitan la tarea de interceptar los misiles MLRS estadounidenses.


----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La producción en serie de chips fotónicos comenzará en Moscú
> 
> _*Lo hará la empresa residente en la zona económica especial "Tecnópolis Moscú" "Centro de Nanotecnología
> de Zelenogrado" ("ZNTC"). De las primeras en Rusia en lanzar la producción en masa de circuitos integrados
> ...




Más contaminación radioeléctrica para el cuerpo, que tenemos poca...


----------



## Yomateix (2 Dic 2022)

La cosa cada vez canta más, hoy de nuevo material pirotécnico que se puede comprar en cualquier tienda de petardos a la misma embajada Ucraniana en Madrid....nadie en su sano juicio envia dos cartas iguales (que no llevan apenas nada) en dias seguidos, salvo que lo único que busques es crear alarma social. Ahora ya se envian paquetes con ojos a las embajadas (algo absurdo con lo que solo conseguirías que se pusieran en contra del país que lo envia).....solo falta que en los paquetes ponga "Somos Rusos terroristas que buscamos la destrucción de toda Europa si no nos parais antes" Apenas es...peculiar....todo el asunto.

La pregunta sería, quien gana con este tipo de campaña y quien solo tiene que perder con este tipo de campaña.

*Ucrania denuncia una "campaña de intimidación" contra misiones diplomáticas*
El Ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, ha denunciado hoy la "planificada campaña de intimidación" contra embajadas y consulados ucranianos tras la recepción en varias misiones diplomáticas de paquetes sospechosos. "Tenemos razones para creer que existe una campaña bien planificada de terror e intimidación contra las embajadas y consulados de Ucrania. Incapaces de detener a Ucrania en el frente diplomático, nos intentan intimidar", ha declarado Kuleba en un comunicado difundido por el portavoz de Exteriores, Oleg Nikolenko, y citado por la agencia Ukrinform.

*Varias embajadas de Ucrania en Europa reciben "paquetes sangrientos" con ojos de animales*
Las embajadas de *Ucrania *en al menos cinco países de Europa han recibido diversos "paquetes sangrientos" que contenían partes del cuerpo de animales, sobre todo ojos, según informa el Ministerio de Exteriores del país y recoge Europa Press. Durante los últimos días, las instituciones diplomáticas ucranianas de todo el mundo han sido objeto de actos de "terror e intimidación", aseguran, en los que se ha visto involucrada Rusia, tal como explican.


----------



## Decipher (2 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Turquía no apreció las declaraciones del Papa sobre los "crueles chechenos".
> 
> La revista turca LeMan le recordó todo al Papa: la caza de brujas, las Cruzadas, la amistad con los nazis y el encubrimiento de pedófilos.
> 
> ...



Un "y tú mas" bastante patético, sobre todo las cruzadas que fueron una guerra defensiva contra la invasión turca.


----------



## hartman4 (2 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La cosa cada vez canta más, hoy de nuevo material pirotécnico que se puede comprar en cualquier tienda de petardos a la misma embajada Ucraniana en Madrid....nadie en su sano juicio envia dos cartas iguales (que no llevan apenas nada) en dias seguidos, salvo que lo único que busques es crear alarma social. Ahora ya se envian paquetes con ojos a las embajadas (algo absurdo con lo que solo conseguirías que se pusieran en contra del país que lo envia).....solo falta que en los paquetes ponga "Somos Rusos terroristas que buscamos la destrucción de toda Europa si no nos parais antes" Apenas es...peculiar....todo el asunto.
> 
> 
> *Evacúan el consulado de Ucrania en Brno (Chequia) por un paquete sospechoso*
> ...



y no ponen en las cartas:
Заплатите за коку. Первое предупреждение


----------



## emperador_zar (2 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Efectivamente, Pablo EscoBear... una historia real...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacobo Hering (2 Dic 2022)

Aquí les dejo un fichaje que les puede sumar en la causa de Rutzia


----------



## emperador_zar (2 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Aquí les dejo un fichaje que les puede sumar en la causa de Rutzia
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279395



basadisimo Kenye


----------



## Jacobo Hering (2 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> basadisimo Kenye



Es que aquí hay gente muy basada igual que en el otro hilo. Yo desde mi neutralidad lo distingo claramente.


----------



## Malevich (2 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es tema para otro hilo, pero desde el punto de vista de los países emisores de emigrantes, las maras y los tcharmiles son fenómenos de importación. Nunca la juventud de esos países formó bandas hasta que los emigrantes retornados o expulsados introdujeron el fenómeno. Son en efecto "los europeos blancos y cristianos" quienes les han enseñado.



Desde luego Marruecos es un país muy seguro y si un niñato te molesta la policía le mete palos hasta en el DNI. 
Eso era al menos cuando fui por última vez (algo más de 10 años). 
Yo aventuro que en España no se verán los incidentes de Bélgica, a riesgo de recoger un owned.


----------



## Malevich (2 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> lorena en twitter
> 
> _El ejército ucraniano se queda sin munición de artillería...se han visto movimientos desde otras zonas y lanzamientos de proyectiles de corta distancia. Ya no hay batallas de artillería, la parte rusa machaca una y otra vez las posiciones Ukro, de ahí la cantidad de bajas.
> 
> En otra lección de táctica militar, machacan primera línea, y cuando observan retirada, avanzan rápido y destruyen la retaguardia ucraniana. Rusia avanza ahora más rápido. _



El molinillo.


----------



## emperador_zar (2 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Es que aquí hay gente muy basada igual que en el otro hilo. Yo desde mi neutralidad lo distingo claramente.



nevtralidad LOL


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (2 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No me convence esa historia. Le falta antrax con ricino.



el ladrillo en el maletin………
F.U. Seal of Approval certified este asunto de los ojos de cordero postales, si


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Associated Press: Orban continúa bloqueando el plan de la UE para proporcionar a Ucrania 18 mil millones de euros en 2023.

El primer ministro húngaro propuso que cada uno de los 27 estados miembros de la UE use fondos de su propio presupuesto para ayudar a Ucrania, y no del presupuesto general, y enfatizó que Hungría no aceptaría otro plan.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

Se puede sacar todo tipo de interpretaciones/conclusiones....








El Kremlin tilda de "imposibles" las condiciones de Biden para las negociaciones con Rusia


Rusia considera inaceptables las condiciones que el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, planteó para iniciar las negociaciones con Rusia, declaró el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov.




sputniknews.lat





Rusia considera inaceptables las condiciones que el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, planteó para iniciar las negociaciones con Rusia, declaró el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov.


"De hecho, lo que dijo el presidente [de EEUU, Joe] *Biden* es que las negociaciones solo son posibles después de que Putin abandone Ucrania", señaló el funcionario a tiempo de subrayar que esto va en contra de los intereses de Rusia y que la operación militar especial continúa.
En sus palabras, el hecho de que Washington no reconoce los nuevos territorios como parte de Rusia *"complica significativamente"* la búsqueda de un terreno común para el debate mutuo. Peskov también destacó que Rusia aboga por una solución pacífica del conflicto.

El portavoz del Kremlin añadió que "para lograr nuestros objetivos, el presidente [de Rusia, Vladímir] Putin estaba, está y sigue estando abierto a negociar con todo el mundo". "Por supuesto, la forma preferible de lograr nuestros intereses es a través de medios diplomáticos pacíficos", concluyó.

El 1 de diciembre, Biden indicó que no tenía previsto ningún contacto con Putin, pero admitió esa posibilidad si el líder ruso "muestra interés" en poner fin al conflicto en Ucrania. Así mismo, subrayó que cualquier contacto era posible bajo la condición de que EEUU consulte con sus socios de la OTAN. A su vez, el ministro de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, aseveró que *Rusia no abandona los contactos*, pero aún no ha escuchado ninguna idea significativa.

Desde el 24 de febrero, Rusia lleva a cabo una operación militar especial para desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania. Vladímir Putin precisó que uno de los principales objetivos es "proteger a las personas que han sido sometidas a abusos, al genocidio del régimen de Kiev durante ocho años".


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

En Video : Se ha presentado un cortometraje de como por años los neonazis se estuvieron propagando por Ucrania


La filmación de News Front muestra claramente el período de paso de la nazificación por Ucrania. Varias generaciones de notorios rusófobos trabajaron en el proyecto Ucrania-Anti-Rusia en diferentes países de Europa, EE. UU., Canadá. Lograron ciertos éxitos, cuyos resultados se pueden ver hoy...




es.news-front.info





Varias generaciones de notorios rusófobos trabajaron en el proyecto Ucrania-Anti-Rusia en diferentes países de Europa, EE. UU., Canadá. Lograron ciertos éxitos, cuyos resultados se pueden ver hoy.

Las imágenes muestran claramente los eventos que tuvieron lugar dentro del país: marchas nazis, procesiones con antorchas, carreras de caballos en el Maidan, opresión de los disidentes.

Las familias de miles de niños, adultos y ancianos muertos nunca podrán perdonar la traición a Ucrania.

Nuestra película es la historia de un país terrible que pronto desaparecerá.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La cosa cada vez canta más, hoy de nuevo material pirotécnico que se puede comprar en cualquier tienda de petardos a la misma embajada Ucraniana en Madrid....nadie en su sano juicio envia dos cartas iguales (que no llevan apenas nada) en dias seguidos, salvo que lo único que busques es crear alarma social. Ahora ya se envian paquetes con ojos a las embajadas (algo absurdo con lo que solo conseguirías que se pusieran en contra del país que lo envia).....solo falta que en los paquetes ponga "Somos Rusos terroristas que buscamos la destrucción de toda Europa si no nos parais antes" Apenas es...peculiar....todo el asunto.
> 
> La pregunta sería, quien gana con este tipo de campaña y quien solo tiene que perder con este tipo de campaña.
> 
> ...



Dos opciones o falsa bandera ukronazi o europeos hasta los c. Del estercolero nazi ukro pozo sin fondo y ruina para todos que no para de exigir más y más dinero


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Se puede sacar todo tipo de interpretacones/conclusiones....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putiniano siempre está abierto a pasteleos lo que pasa es que lo que piden los satánicos esta vez no puede aceptarlo so pena que tuviera alguna consecuencia para su integridad física pero vamos me espero cualquier cosa, incluso un Minsk 3.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Bombarderos chinos en el aeródromo de Vladivostok.
> Cabe señalar que el otro día nuestro bombardero de largo alcance Tu-95 aterrizó en China.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuál es la razón de estos movimientos?. No son aviones de transporte. ¿Es para que los vean los satélites americanos y mandarle un mensaje al Pentágono?.


----------



## McNulty (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que pena Orban sea húngaro y no de un país grande europeo. Cambiaría Europa para bien.



Podrían montar una especie de ''imperio'' austro-húngaro-serbio.  Parece que los tres manejan la misma sintonía política.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Si se reconocen cifras reales, el kilo de mercenario se pone por las nubes.
> 
> Un buen mercenario (un ex de unidades especiales, o con experiencia en otros escenarios) se arriesga si el balance riesgo/beneficio le es favorable, pero en ese mundillo sucede como en otros, se llega a descubrir la verdad tarde o temprano.
> 
> ...



De hecho, las cifras de muertos polacos reconocidos, 1200, que probablemente serán el doble, demuestran que las cifras que se daban de 20.000 soldados polacos luchando en Ucrania, puede ser cierta (obviamente en Polonia no juntas ni 500 mercenarios, son soldados profesionales).
Polonia está también perdiendo la guerra de manera alarmante, si solo cogemos el dato de 1200 muertos, hablamos de otros 3.000 o 4.000 heridos extra.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De hecho, las cifras de muertos polacos reconocidos, 1200, que probablemente serán el doble, demuestran que las cifras que se daban de 20.000 soldados polaco luchando en Ucrania, puede ser cierta (obviamente en Polonia no juntas ni 500 mercenarios, son soldados profesionales).
> Polonia está también perdiendo la guerra de manera alarmante, si solo cogemos el dato de 1200 muertos, hablamos de otros 3.000 o 4.000 heridos extra.



Según tú la guerra sólo la está ganando Rusia. Hasta USA la debe estar perdiendo con 0 movilizados, miles de bajas rusas, y forrándose.


----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

*Latvian FM: NATO ‘Should Not Fear’ Moscow’s Response to Strikes Inside Russia
Latvian FM: NATO ‘Should Not Fear’ Moscow’s Response to Strikes Inside Russia | The Libertarian Institute*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Letonia, Edgars Rinkevics, pidió a la OTAN que permitiera a Ucrania realizar ataques dentro del territorio ruso, y añadió que la alianza no debería temer la respuesta de Moscú. La Casa Blanca se ha resistido a enviar a Kiev misiles con el alcance necesario para alcanzar objetivos dentro de Rusia. 

Durante una entrevista al margen de la cumbre de la OTAN en Rumanía, Rinkevics declaró que "deberíamos permitir a los ucranianos utilizar armas para atacar emplazamientos de misiles o campos aéreos desde los que se lanzan esas operaciones". Los aliados "no deben temer" una escalada por parte de Moscú, añadió. 

Aunque la Casa Blanca no ha dicho públicamente a Kiev que no puede atacar territorio ruso, en mayo, el presidente Joe Biden dijo que "no vamos a enviar a Ucrania sistemas de cohetes que ataquen a Rusia".

Sin embargo, el gobierno de Biden ha autorizado explícitamente ataques en la península de Crimea, territorio ucraniano que fue anexionado por Rusia en 2014. El Kremlin reaccionó bruscamente a una serie de ataques en Crimea, incluso destruyendo grandes franjas de la red eléctrica de Ucrania. 

Ucrania busca un sistema de misiles tácticos del ejército (ATACMS) con un alcance de casi 186 millas. Hasta ahora, la Casa Blanca sólo ha estado dispuesta a enviar a Kiev municiones con un alcance de 50 millas. Ucrania ha ofrecido al gobierno de Biden el control de los objetivos.

En junio, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, amenazó con que Rusia se anexionaría más territorio ucraniano si Kiev recibía armas de mayor alcance. "Cuanto más largo sea el alcance del armamento que suministren, más alejaremos de nuestro territorio la línea", dijo. 

En una entrevista concedida a Bloomberg el martes, en el marco de la cumbre de la OTAN en Bucarest, el ministro italiano de Asuntos Exteriores, Antonio Tajani, advirtió contra la confrontación directa con Rusia. "No queremos problemas con los demás países", dijo, "no estamos en peligro directamente".

Continuó diciendo que Italia quería evitar una escalada. "Estamos en contra de una escalada del conflicto", añadió Tajani.

Mi opinión personal es que despacito, despacito, o no, Toda Europa y parte del extranjero está pidiendo deseperadamente una desnazificación total.


----------



## Señor X (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Según tú la guerra sólo la está ganando Rusia. Hasta USA la debe estar perdiendo con 0 movilizados, miles de bajas rusas, y forrándose.



Depende de hasta donde quieran llegar en EEUU. Vietnam no fue un fracaso bélico, ganaron todas las batallas, la ofensiva del Tet fue un desastre vietnamita. Perdieron en su terreno, en la opinión pública. Además de la económica, tuvieron que abandonar el patrón dolar-oro e inventarse el petroleo-dolar. Dentro de 5 años veremos si lo que están haciendo, les ha servido para mejorar o empeorar.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Depende de hasta donde quieran llegar en EEUU. Vietnam no fue un fracaso bélico, ganaron todas las batallas, la ofensiva del Tet fue un desastre vietnamita. Perdieron en su terreno, en la opinión pública. Además de la económica, tuvieron que abandonar el patrón dolar-oro e inventarse el petroleo-dolar. Dentro de 5 años veremos si lo que están haciendo, les ha servido para mejorar o empeorar.



En 5 años a lo mejor todos nukeados. A día de hoy la guerra está siendo una obra de arte de los halcones americanos. La están manejando como les da la gana. Yo creo que nunca soñaron que les iba a salir tan bien.


----------



## HelpAviation (2 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> En Video : Se ha presentado un cortometraje de como por años los neonazis se estuvieron propagando por Ucrania
> 
> 
> La filmación de News Front muestra claramente el período de paso de la nazificación por Ucrania. Varias generaciones de notorios rusófobos trabajaron en el proyecto Ucrania-Anti-Rusia en diferentes países de Europa, EE. UU., Canadá. Lograron ciertos éxitos, cuyos resultados se pueden ver hoy...
> ...



¿Cuánto tiempo das para que Putin se marche de Ucrania, parece ser que Ryanair ya está preparando el regreso a Ucrania?









Ryanair negocia volver a Egipto y Ucrania e ir a Libia | Noticias de Aerolíneas, rss1 | Revista de turismo Preferente.com


Ryanair sólo vuela a Jordania, Israel y Marruecos como países no europeos. Y descarta extenderse a Extremo Oriente, como Wizz Air. Sin embargo, sí que




www.preferente.com


----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Depende de hasta donde quieran llegar en EEUU. Vietnam no fue un fracaso bélico, ganaron todas las batallas, la ofensiva del Tet fue un desastre vietnamita. Perdieron en su terreno, en la opinión pública. Además de la económica, tuvieron que abandonar el patrón dolar-oro e inventarse el petroleo-dolar. Dentro de 5 años veremos si lo que están haciendo, les ha servido para mejorar o empeorar.



Ganaron casi todas las batallas, pero como puntualizó más que bien un militar vietnamita a otro norteamericano años después:

* Pero ganamos la guerra*.

No es necesario esperar tanto tiempo. La decadencia del país se ve a ojos vista a todo nivel, sea social, político, económico...Pienso que se trata de un fenómeno irreversible y a corto plazo dada la gran inestabilidad de su economía financiarizada y de la ausencia de valores e inmoralidad tanto de las supuestas élites, como del pueblo llano.
Construir cualquier cosa lleva su tiempo y su esfuerzo, destruir es rápido, está en la naturaleza de las cosas.


----------



## ATDTn (2 Dic 2022)

Malostiemposparalalirika dijo:


> el ladrillo en el maletin………
> F.U. Seal of Approval certified este asunto de los ojos de cordero postales, si



Muy buena serie
Y las vueltas que da la vida
Acusación sexual, tan de moda

Ver seg 33 la cara


Bue
Not liable


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De hecho, las cifras de muertos polacos reconocidos, 1200, que probablemente serán el doble, demuestran que las cifras que se daban de 20.000 soldados polaco luchando en Ucrania, puede ser cierta (obviamente en Polonia no juntas ni 500 mercenarios, son soldados profesionales).
> Polonia está también perdiendo la guerra de manera alarmante, si solo cogemos el dato de 1200 muertos, hablamos de otros 3.000 o 4.000 heridos extra.



Hay tropas OTAN sobre el terreno y son miles , el cuento de "mercenarios" ya no cuela.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No me convence esa historia. Le falta antrax con ricino.



Y Polonio, que hay que ser gente de valores.


----------



## HDR (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Nash (2 Dic 2022)

Europa paga 50.000 millones por llenar los almacenes de gas, ocho veces más


La invasión rusa de Ucrania está pasando una enorme factura a la Unión Europea. Según se recoge en un informe elaborado por la Agencia Europea de Reguladores de la Energía (ACER) al que tuvo acceso elEconomista.es, llenar los almacenes de gas natural ha costado 50.000 millones de euros, ocho...



www.eleconomista.es






Según se recoge en un informe elaborado por la *Agencia Europea de Reguladores de la Energía (ACER)* al que tuvo acceso _elEconomista.es_, llenar los almacenes de gas natural ha costado 50.000 millones de euros, *ocho veces más que la media histórica.*




El temor a problemas de suministro por una interrupción del flujo de gas desde Rusia, la paralización de las centrales nucleares francesas y la sequía han provocado una subida histórica que se ha hecho sentir especialmente en los *costes de producción para las industrias* -que ya se ha reflejado en su demanda- y en los precios que se pagan por la electricidad.



La reducción del peso de las importaciones rusas beneficia de forma notable a EEUU y Noruega
Los reguladores europeos alertan del riesgo de reducción de la demanda en el invierno 2023-2024


----------



## dabuti (2 Dic 2022)

Pronto entrevista en You Tube.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Dic 2022)

Sin investigación de ningún tipo, ya ha decidido quien los envió (porque si los hubiese enviado alguien del lado Ucraniano, en todo caso de demostrar algo sería lo contrario)....así funciona esta guerra. Cuando investigar quien comete determinados actos es prácticamente irrelevante porque solo tienes interés en culpar a una parte.....Esperemos que realmente se investigue todo a fondo, pero cuando lees conclusiones como esta cuando todavía no ha dado tiempo a investigar nada para intentar averiguar quien es el culpable....

*LOS SOBRES EXPLOSIVOS NO CAMBIARÁN EL COMPROMISO DE ESPAÑA CON UCRANIA.* El comandante del Mando de Operaciones, teniente general Francisco Braco, ha asegurado hoy que los sobres explosivos enviados a diversas instituciones no van a modificar el compromiso de España con Ucrania y que estos sucesos le llevan a pensar que *el país* "*está haciendo lo correcto*".


----------



## ATDTn (2 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver, un INMIGRANTE en parapente... qué pasa dan clases de parapente en africa y te los venden por cuatro perras... es que...
> 
> Ese tipo viene a ser el SNOB de los inmigrantes... entró en PARAPENTE... ni me imagino a cientos de parapentistas entrando por encima de la verja... esto sería la releche...



Los paracas subsaharianos
Bueno este es inglés, en el dailymail


https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2019/05/25/21/13955676-0-image-a-32_1558814436653.jpg


----------



## dabuti (2 Dic 2022)

AUMENTA EL NÚMERO DE UCROS DESERTORES TRAS LOS 100.000 MUERTOS INDICADOS POR VON DER LEYEN.



MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
2 DEC, 06:51
*Number of deserters among Ukrainian military growing after von der Leyen’s remark — LPR*
Ursula Von der Leyen said in a video address on Wednesday morning that "more than 100,000 Ukrainian military officers have been killed"

LUGANSK, December 2. /TASS/. Ukrainian service members have been deserting their positions in the special military operation zone after a statement by European Commission President Ursula von der Leyen who earlier this week revealed the number of Ukrainian losses over the past nine months, Andrey Marochko, an officer with the Lugansk People’s Republic’s (LPR) People’s Militia, said on Friday, citing intelligence data.
According to him, the scandal over the losses sustained by Ukraine in the course of the special military operation that was provoked by von der Leyen’s remark affected very negatively the morale of Ukrainian troops. "There has been increasingly more saboteurs and people deserting their positions [in the special operation zone], as well as more wrangling with commanders and hazing. Incidents of taking drugs and alcohol have also increased. Besides, social tensions have grown sharply in Ukraine," Marochko said. The families of Ukrainian service people have been storming military commissariats in their cities, defying the risk of arrest.
Von der Leyen said in a video address on Wednesday morning that "more than 100,000 Ukrainian military officers have been killed." After a while, the comment was deleted from the readout of her address, and the video disappeared from Twitter, but was soon posted anew, with the extract in which she mentions Kiev’s military losses missing.


----------



## dabuti (2 Dic 2022)

YO SI TE CREO, HERMAN@.









Lavrov justifica los ataques a infraestructuras civiles en Ucrania


En respuesta a las críticas sobre los contínuos bombardeos a infraestructuras civiles, de suministro eléctrico o de agua en pueblos y ciudades, Rusia asegura que están más que justificados porque Estados Unidos y la OTAN suministran armas a Ucrania.




es.euronews.com


----------



## ATDTn (2 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo... se puede engañar incluso a la naturaleza... otra cosa es el COSTE, ahí... ahora poder, por poder se puede casi hacer cualquier cosa... pero la cuestión es el coste de lo que haces y SI PUEDES FINANCIARLO...



No se puede
Se puede hacer propaganda y hacer creer que se puede o que se ha hecho. 
No se puede engañar a la naturaleza. 

Lo que creo es que, como muchas veces pasa, es un problema de terminología que no estemos de acuerdo. Muy probablemente lo estamos.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> AUMENTA EL NÚMERO DE UCROS DESERTORES TRAS LOS 100.000 MUERTOS INDICADOS POR VON DER LEYEN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, la perra NAZI por fin ha hecho algo útil.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Francia concedió a Ucrania otros 100 millones de euros en préstamos tras los 300 millones de marzo.

Francia también ha enviado 4 LRUs (el equivalente a los Himars) a Ucrania - sólo hay 13 en servicio, no habrá más entregas.

Se está discutiendo la entrega de radares.

En el marco de la formación de 15.000 soldados ucranianos en la UE, 2.000 se formarán en Francia (sin contar los cálculos del CAESAR y otros armamentos donados por Francia)








Invasion russe : la France accorde un prêt de 100 millions d'euros à l'Ukraine


Après plus de neuf mois d'invasion russe de l'Ukraine, le pays de Volodymyr Zelensky a annoncé mardi avoir reçu des lance-roquettes unitaires (LRU), l'équivalent français des Himars américains, pour renforcer son arsenal militaire face à la Russie. De son côté le ministère français de l'Économie...




www.europe1.fr










Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## la mano negra (2 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El molinillo.



Molinillo , no . Le corrijo. Es una picadora de carne . Y lo devora todo. Se parece a ésto :


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Un presentador de televisión es despedido de Dozhd por hablar de ayuda al ejército ruso, y Letonia es multada y advertida por un canal de televisión por el mapa con Crimea rusa

▪ El canal de televisión letón Dozhd ha despedido a Alexei Korostelev (en el canal desde 2014). "Es una decisión muy difícil para nosotros, pero la dirección de Dozhd cree que es la única correcta y posible", dijo en antena la jefa del servicio de noticias, Ekaterina Kotrikadze.
▪ Ayer, en el programa "Aquí y ahora", Korostelev pidió que se denuncien las infracciones durante la movilización y en la zona SWO, para que "entre otras cosas, podamos ayudar con equipamiento y con las comodidades básicas en el frente, por ejemplo."
▪ El principal agente extranjero del canal, Tikhon Dziadko, dijo que Dozhd sólo recoge datos "sobre los crímenes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas". La frase de Korostelev fue eliminada de las grabaciones de la emisión.
▪ También hoy, el consejo nacional de medios de comunicación de Letonia ha multado a Dozhd con 10.000 euros por mostrar un mapa con Crimea como parte de Rusia y llamar al ejército "nuestro". Esta es la segunda infracción en seis meses de emisión, la tercera podría ser la última y la licencia de emisión será revocada.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me









"El vaso de nuestra paciencia se está desbordando": Dozhd debe abandonar Letonia, dijo el ministro de Defensa del país.

Artis Pabriks dijo que el canal de televisión de agentes extranjeros debería "trasladarse a Rusia" y que a su personal se le debería "revocar" el permiso de residencia.
El canal de televisión también fue multado con 10.000 euros por Letonia por llamar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas "nuestro ejército" y mostrar en antena un mapa con Crimea rusa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## John Nash (2 Dic 2022)

Zelenski quiere prohibir las "organizaciones religiosas vinculadas a Rusia"


El Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania ha decidido tomar medidas contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana. El presidente del país, Vladímir Zelenski, enumeró varias disposiciones, la primera de las c...




odysee.com





El Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania ha decidido *tomar medidas contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana.* El presidente del país, Vladímir Zelenski, enumeró varias disposiciones, la primera de las cuales es la presentación ante el Parlamento de un proyecto de ley "sobre la imposibilidad de realizar actividades en Ucrania de organizaciones religiosas afiliadas a centros de influencia de la Federación de Rusia".


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasnolymansk, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, el asentamiento de Kurdyumovka de la DPR ha sido completamente liberado de las unidades de las AFU. Más de 60 combatientes ucranianos, tres tanques y seis vehículos blindados de combate fueron destruidos.
▪ Se frustró un intento de ataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas desde Kotlyarovka, en la región de Kharkiv, en dirección a Kupyansk. Más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 tanques, 4 BMP y 2 vehículos blindados Kozak fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky fueron derrotados tres grupos tácticos de la compañía del enemigo que avanzaban para atacar en dirección a Chervonopopka LNR. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se dispersaron y retrocedieron a sus posiciones originales. Las pérdidas en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 100 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 2 tanques, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas, 11 combatientes de las AFU se rindieron.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, el enemigo realizó intentos infructuosos de contraataque desde la zona de Ugledar en dirección a Nikolskoye DNR. Fueron destruidos hasta 50 combatientes ucranianos, 1 tanque, 3 APCs y 2 pick-ups.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23659









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

El Presidente ruso Vladimir Putin mantuvo conversaciones telefónicas con el Canciller alemán Olaf Scholz

▪ El presidente ruso ha instado a Alemania a reconsiderar sus planteamientos en el contexto de los acontecimientos ucranianos;
▪ El apoyo de Occidente y el bombeo de armas a Ucrania lleva a Kiev a rechazar la idea de cualquier negociación;
▪ Se señaló a la contraparte alemana que los ataques a objetivos en Ucrania eran la respuesta forzada de Rusia a las provocaciones de Kiev, incluido el ataque al puente de Crimea;
▪ Putin subrayó que los atentados del Nord Stream necesitan una investigación transparente en la que participe Moscú;
▪ Ambos líderes subrayaron la necesidad de aplicar de buena fe el acuerdo sobre los cereales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Flota en el mar, bombarderos en el aire: Rusia prepara un ataque masivo contra Ucrania
Rusia está preparando un ataque masivo contra Ucrania, según han declarado el mando militar ucraniano Yug y el Gauleiter de la región de Mykolayiv.
▪ "Los rusos han puesto barcos en el mar con una salva de 12 Kalibers. También lanzaron tres portadores de misiles estratégicos Tu-95", dijo Kim.
▪ El Mando Operativo Sur dijo que "las consecuencias de un ataque masivo podrían ser duraderas". 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Alemania ha respaldado militarmente la devolución de Crimea, Deutsche Welle

El director de la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich, Christoph Heusgen, ha pedido a Occidente que apoye militarmente la devolución de Crimea, así como que debilite la influencia de Rusia en Europa del Este.
"Crimea es ciertamente parte de Ucrania y Ucrania tiene todo el derecho a reclamar y devolver su territorio. Por lo tanto, le corresponde a Ucrania decidir", dijo Christof Heusgen. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kelden (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Según tú la guerra sólo la está ganando Rusia. Hasta USA la debe estar perdiendo con 0 movilizados, miles de bajas rusas, y forrándose.



USA no se está forrando. Se están forrando 4 florentinos (los mejores, y los que más se lo merecen, según tu particular modo de ver el mundo). El resto tan jodidos o más que los europeos.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Explosión en Odessa: un hombre no identificado detona una granada durante su detención, muchas ambulancias y policías en el lugar de los hechos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania ha respaldado militarmente la devolución de Crimea, Deutsche Welle
> 
> El director de la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich, Christoph Heusgen, ha pedido a Occidente que apoye militarmente la devolución de Crimea, así como que debilite la influencia de Rusia en Europa del Este.
> "Crimea es ciertamente parte de Ucrania y Ucrania tiene todo el derecho a reclamar y devolver su territorio. Por lo tanto, le corresponde a Ucrania decidir", dijo Christof Heusgen.
> ...



Normal, es uno de los países que planificó el golpe de estado para quedar Crimea bajo control de la OTAN…todo dentro del guión…


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Las autoridades de ocupación de la región de Kharkiv dijeron que, como resultado de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la región de Kharkiv, las instalaciones de generación de energía han sido completamente destruidas, por lo que la electricidad se suministra a la región desde las regiones vecinas donde todavía hay capacidad de generación.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Los ataques con cohetes destruyen todo el sistema de generación en la región de Kharkiv - Kharkivoblenergo

"No hay generación en la región de Kharkiv, por lo que continúan los paros de emergencia. Hay escasez de electricidad. Lo tomamos de las regiones vecinas", dijo el subdirector de Kharkivoblenergo Kyshynskyy a ICTV Facts.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Zelenski quiere prohibir las "organizaciones religiosas vinculadas a Rusia"
> 
> 
> El Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania ha decidido tomar medidas contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana. El presidente del país, Vladímir Zelenski, enumeró varias disposiciones, la primera de las c...
> ...



Este marrano ha salido marranazo cum laude.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Acuario de Sebastopol y símbolos de la SMO.

1. Kadyrov.
2. abuela con bandera roja
3. Dasha Dugina.
4. General Surovikin









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

Los nazis bálticos exigieron que Dozhd TV saliera a Rusia. Qué ironía.
De hecho, se repite la situación de la Gran Guerra Patria, donde no había "terceros". Cuanto más lejos de Stalin, más cerca de Hitler. En diferentes circunstancias históricas, TV Dozhd ha experimentado este principio de primera mano. Y ahora tiene que esforzarse por ser aún más rusófobo que antes para demostrar su utilidad y ganarse el derecho a hacer el ganso en el Báltico.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (2 Dic 2022)

*Rusia rechaza las condiciones de Joe Biden para hablar con Vladimir Putin y afirma que la guerra en Ucrania “va a continuar” si no reconocen Crimea y las repúblicas.









Rusia rechaza las condiciones de Joe Biden para hablar con Vladimir Putin y afirma que la guerra en Ucrania “va a continuar”


El presidente ruso también llamó la atención sobre “la línea destructiva de los Estados occidentales” que suministran armas y financiamiento a Kiev, en una conversación con Scholz




www.lanacion.com.ar




*


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

*"El "mazo estalinista" de nuestro tiempo: el Malka SAU*

Antes de la SMO existía la opinión en algunos círculos de que la artillería, especialmente la pesada, había superado hace tiempo su utilidad y no tendría cabida en la nueva generación de guerra de alta velocidad. Sin embargo, la realidad ha demostrado lo contrario: al igual que hace 100 años, los cañones hablan más que nadie.

Uno de los cañones más pesados de la flota de artillería rusa es el 2S7M "Malka", un SAU de 203 mm, sucesor de las gloriosas tradiciones del B-4, que demolió los bastiones nazis en 1945. "Malka" es una modificación profunda del 2S7 "Pion" en el que se ha cambiado el motor. Ahora hay un motor diésel V-84B multicombustible con una potencia de 840 CV. Además, el arma actualizada ha aumentado la cadencia de fuego (de 1,5 disparos por minuto a 2,5) y ha reducido el tiempo de conversión (de diez a siete minutos). Esto es especialmente importante para las realidades de la guerra de contrabatería, donde la SAU a menudo necesita disparar rápidamente una serie de rondas y cambiar rápidamente de posición.

El alcance del fuego de "Malka" y "Pion" es de 37 km con explosivos de alta potencia y de 47 km con lanzacohetes activos. Esto da al cañón una ventaja considerable sobre su principal competidor en Ucrania, el obús americano-británico M777. El alcance de sus proyectiles de fragmentación convencionales no supera los 24 km, y el activo/reactivo - 40 km.

El Malka es capaz de sostener un largo duelo de artillería, mientras que el M777 no está diseñado para funcionar al estilo de la artillería de la Primera Guerra Mundial con sus miles de disparos. Otra ventaja del Malka sobre el M777 es la velocidad de disparo comparable con el mayor calibre. Mientras que el obús tiene 3 rondas de 46 kg de peso por minuto, el obús tiene 2,5 de 110 kg de peso.

A pesar de que esta SAU no es en absoluto nueva, no tiene muchos competidores. Esto se debe en gran parte al hecho de que los países occidentales decidieron en los años 90 abandonar la artillería pesada con un calibre superior a 155 mm, por considerarla obsoleta. Sin embargo, como demuestran las batallas en Ucrania, las "maletas pesadas" pueden seguir reinando.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Hay tropas OTAN sobre el terreno y son miles , el cuento de "mercenarios" ya no cuela.



Son muchas decenas de miles. Para que coincida que hayan desaparecido dos conocidos míos militares, la de españoles que tiene que haber por ahí. Seguro que si mueren les apañan una pensión de clases pasivas para que callen las familias.


John Nash dijo:


> Zelenski quiere prohibir las "organizaciones religiosas vinculadas a Rusia"
> 
> 
> El Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania ha decidido tomar medidas contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana. El presidente del país, Vladímir Zelenski, enumeró varias disposiciones, la primera de las c...
> ...



Si hiciéramos eso en España se podría prohibir la masonería, el protestantismo, hasta la Iglesia Católica, y por supuesto las redes sociales estadounidenses.


----------



## dabuti (2 Dic 2022)

Sucesor de MIERDONALDS recupera en RUSIA la cuota de mercado anterior.

2 DEC, 17:10
*Russian fast food chain regains market share held by McDonald’s — press service*
It is reported that data of the turnover drop by 15-20% are not correct because the sites across the entire geographic coverage of the chain were opened in September only and the delivery service was not active for six months

MOSCOW, December 2. /TASS/. The Vkusno I Tochka (Russian for Tasty and That’s It — TASS) fast food restaurant chain has fully regained the market share in Russia held by McDonald’s, the company’s press service told TASS.
The turnover of the Vkusno I Tochka lost 15-20% after opening under a new brand, Moscow restaurant business ombudsman Sergey Mironov told TASS earlier.
"The Vkusno I Tochka has fully restored the share of the departed brand at the moment, and company’s turnovers as of the end of November were above predecessor’s turnovers, compared to November 2021 indicators," the press service said.
Data of the turnover drop by 15-20% are not correct because the sites across the entire geographic coverage of the chain were opened in September only and the delivery service was not active for six months, the press service added.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

El enemigo lanza un ataque con misiles contra Shakhtyorsk: gran incendio en la ciudad
Los medios de comunicación informan de que el depósito de petróleo está en llamas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Nicors (2 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Creo que los confundes con los albano kosovares esos que apoya tu régimen otanico criminal.



Se dedican también a genocidar niños, pon alguna fuente aunque sea el mundo. No hombre ya se es un invento tuyo, como todo lo que metéis en este hilo.


----------



## delhierro (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Presidente ruso Vladimir Putin mantuvo conversaciones telefónicas con el Canciller alemán Olaf Scholz
> 
> ▪ El presidente ruso ha instado a Alemania a reconsiderar sus planteamientos en el contexto de los acontecimientos ucranianos;
> ▪ El apoyo de Occidente y el bombeo de armas a Ucrania lleva a Kiev a rechazar la idea de cualquier negociación;
> ...



Cuando los rusos van bien encaminados, unas llamaditas telefonicas a Putin y ...se acabo la campaña estrategica contra la electricidad.

Hacen la guerra pidiendo disculpas y frenando constantemente, no es de extrañar que occidente se les suba a las barbas.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasnolymansk, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen
> 
> ▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, el asentamiento de Kurdyumovka de la DPR ha sido completamente liberado de las unidades de las AFU. Más de 60 combatientes ucranianos, tres tanques y seis vehículos blindados de combate fueron destruidos.
> ▪ Se frustró un intento de ataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas desde Kotlyarovka, en la región de Kharkiv, en dirección a Kupyansk. Más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 tanques, 4 BMP y 2 vehículos blindados Kozak fueron destruidos.
> ...



Cada día pierden un par de cientos de tíos y unos 10 tanques en ataques chorras y llevan ...

Están tontos o ke asen?

Alguien tiene alguna explicación racional?


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*Borrell dice que Rusia deberá responder penal y financieramente por los crímenes.*
El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y de Seguridad, *Josep Borrell*, dijo este viernes que Rusia no solo deberá responder penalmente por sus crímenes de guerra, sino también financieramente por la destrucción de Ucrania,

"La rendición de cuentas no es sólo una *rendición de cuentas penal*. También es una responsabilidad financiera", dijo Borrell en Brzeg (Polonia).

"Ucrania está siendo destruida porque los rusos no pudieron conquistarla. Va a costar mucho dinero reparar todo este daño. Tenemos* 300.000 millones de euros incautados* del activo de Rusia", añadió.

Borrell se desplazó este viernes a Brzeg para ser testigo del *entrenamiento de soldados ucranianos* en el marco de la misión europea EUMAM.


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

El Secretario General de la OTAN sugiere que el conflicto en Ucrania debe terminar en negociaciones

"La mayoría de las guerras terminan en la mesa de negociaciones, y esta probablemente hará lo mismo. Pero lo entendemos: lo que ocurre en esa mesa está inextricablemente ligado a la situación en el campo de batalla", declaró a Süddeutsche Zeitung.
"Apoyar a Ucrania es el único camino" que puede asegurar un resultado diplomático que "garantice una victoria para Ucrania". "Cuanto más queremos la paz, más tenemos que ayudar", dijo Stoltenberg.
También explica que no ve pruebas "de que Rusia quiera negociar de buena fe".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alexforum (2 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Se dedican también a genocidar niños, pon alguna fuente aunque sea el mundo. No hombre ya se es un invento tuyo, como todo lo que metéis en este hilo.



“Tambien” no genocidan niños perro otanico. Eres periodista de 20minutos?


----------



## delhierro (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la razón de estos movimientos?. No son aviones de transporte. ¿Es para que los vean los satélites americanos y mandarle un mensaje al Pentágono?.



Es una preparación por si hay una guerra en serio. Conocer el aeropuerto, interactuar, en fin cosas de aliados. Los anglos estan obligando a todos los demas a ir preparandose, no les dejan salida.


----------



## Nicors (2 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> “Tambien” no genocidan niños perro otanico. Eres periodista de 20minutos?



Deberías tener cuidado con el tema de los sobres ....


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (2 Dic 2022)

*La UE acuerda un tope de 60 dólares por barril para el petróleo ruso*


----------



## alexforum (2 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Deberías tener cuidado con el tema de los sobres ....



Los únicos sobres que pueden matarme son los que me manda hacienda


----------



## No al NOM (2 Dic 2022)

La pregunta que se hacen ahora mismo en Cuatro TV: tenemos al enemigo en casa? Hablando de la gente que damos nuestra versión libre.

Políticos y Periodistas están los primeros en la lista.

Akhmat Sila


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

La confirmación que no necesitábamos. El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, por primera vez llamó públicamente a la invasión del ejército ruso en el territorio de Ucrania como "guerra". 






Translated video And with Ukraine, we did not just stand up like that, and we did not like Zelensky, because he stopped playing in the KV...


And with Ukraine, we did not just stand up like that, and we did not like Zelensky, because he stopped playing in the KV...




targum.video


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Flota en el mar, bombarderos en el aire: Rusia prepara un ataque masivo contra Ucrania
> Rusia está preparando un ataque masivo contra Ucrania, según han declarado el mando militar ucraniano Yug y el Gauleiter de la región de Mykolayiv.
> ▪ "Los rusos han puesto barcos en el mar con una salva de 12 Kalibers. También lanzaron tres portadores de misiles estratégicos Tu-95", dijo Kim.
> ▪ El Mando Operativo Sur dijo que "las consecuencias de un ataque masivo podrían ser duraderas".
> ...



No caerá esa breva.


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> La pregunta que se hacen ahora mismo en Cuatro TV: tenemos al enemigo en casa? Hablando de la gente que damos nuestra versión libre.
> 
> Políticos y Periodistas están los primeros en la lista.
> 
> Akhmat Sila



Sí, tenemos al enemigo en casa. Se trata de los políticos y los periodistas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Acusados de crímenes de guerra, unos 70 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y del batallón Azov serán juzgados en Donetsk.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania ha respaldado militarmente la devolución de Crimea, Deutsche Welle
> 
> El director de la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich, Christoph Heusgen, ha pedido a Occidente que apoye militarmente la devolución de Crimea, así como que debilite la influencia de Rusia en Europa del Este.
> "Crimea es ciertamente parte de Ucrania y Ucrania tiene todo el derecho a reclamar y devolver su territorio. Por lo tanto, le corresponde a Ucrania decidir", dijo Christof Heusgen.
> ...



Alimaña no decide nada, es simplemente otro esclavo europeo más de los Bastardos.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*Los apagones en Ucrania, situación dramática para los enfermos crónicos graves.*
Los apagones causados por los ataques rusos con *misiles y drones contra la infraestructura civil *ponen en peligro la vida de los ucranianos gravemente enfermos que dependen de un suministro ininterrumpido de electricidad.

"Maksym depende de dos cosas. Cuidados permanentes y electricidad", dice a EFE* Liliia Leptso* mientras vigila a su hijo de nueve años, que está mirando unos dibujos animados en una tableta junto a su cama.

Liliia puede garantizar lo primero pero le preocupa lo segundo, ya que los apagones en *Volia-Vysotska*, el pueblo cerca de Zhovkva (oeste de Ucrania) en el que vive, son cada vez más frecuentes y prolongados.

Maksym tenía cinco meses cuando comenzó a perder la capacidad de respirar por sí mismo y le diagnosticaron *atrofia muscular espinal de tipo 1*. Este desorden neurológico conduce a una rápida pérdida de neuronas motoras y afecta a los músculos de manera que puede provocar la muerte a una edad temprana.

Gracias a los esfuerzos de su madre, así como de varias fundaciones caritativas, el menor ha sobrevivido. Depende de varios dispositivos médicos que necesitan suministro eléctrico, el más importante de los cuales es *un respirador al que está conectado todo el tiempo.*

Como Maksym tampoco puede hablar, oír o incluso toser por sí mismo, *necesita esos dispositivos* que le ayudan a esas funciones o advierten cuándo necesita ayuda urgente.

Liliia dice a EFE que la noche pasada fue especialmente difícil porque la electricidad se cortó* durante más de doce horas.* Después de agotarse las baterías que alimentan los dos ventiladores, encendió un generador con gasoil para darles energía.


----------



## Nicors (2 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Los únicos sobres que pueden matarme son los que me manda hacienda



Infórmate hombre los que mandan los prorrrusos....
informarte tu, es que yo también.


----------



## alexforum (2 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Infórmate hombre los que mandan los prorrrusos....
> informarte tu, es que yo también.



Vamos a ver, esos sobres son más falsos que las balas que le mandaron a Pablo Iglesias pa dar pena en las elecciones.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El enemigo lanza un ataque con misiles contra Shakhtyorsk: gran incendio en la ciudad
> Los medios de comunicación informan de que el depósito de petróleo está en llamas
> 
> 
> ...



Cada vez atacan más dentro de Rusia


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Acusados de crímenes de guerra, unos 70 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y del batallón Azov serán juzgados en Donetsk.



Esperemos que no sean liberados como los de Azov


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

El comandante del batallón neonazi Svoboda, Petro Kuzik, cuya unidad está tratando de defender Bakhmut, explicó a los medios occidentales que los campos y bosques a su alrededor están llenos de cadáveres de soldados ucranianos, y tienen que combatir en medio del frío extremo y agua helada hasta las rodillas.

"Ellos [los rusos] se percataron de una debilidad en nuestras defensas ya que hay unidades que están menos motivadas que las nuestras. Ayer castigaron ligeramente nuestras defensas en el área cercana alrededor de Bakhmut. Algunas unidades no pudieron resistir este ataque de artillería y se retiraron".

Cuando se le preguntó cómo de grave es la pérdida de vidas, contestó: "Son colosales. Ni siquiera contamos los cuerpos".


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cuando los rusos van bien encaminados, unas llamaditas telefonicas a Putin y ...se acabo la campaña estrategica contra la electricidad.
> 
> Hacen la guerra pidiendo disculpas y frenando constantemente, no es de extrañar que occidente se les suba a las barbas.



Es imposible que con esta cúpula del Kremlin ganen la guerra


----------



## Yomateix (2 Dic 2022)

*La UE impondrá un precio tope de 60 dólares al barril de petróleo ruso*
Los 27 países de la Unión Europea (UE) alcanzaron el viernes un acuerdo para imponer un precio máximo de 60 dólares por barril al petróleo ruso, en el marco de las sanciones por la invasión rusa de Ucrania, anunció el embajador polaco *Andrzej Sados.
Polonia, que reclamaba un precio aún menor*, retiró finalmente sus objeciones y la medida se tornará oficial durante el fin de semana, precisó el representante polaco ante la UE.


----------



## Loignorito (2 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Error, hay radares pasivos que utilizan las señales de transmisores externos (emisoras de radio comercial y tv) eso si es un tema mas complejo que un radar monoestatico tradicional.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Correcto. En el aire, cualquier cuerpo metálico reacciona como uno de los 'elementos' aislados de una antena yagi absorbiendo las ondas radioeléctricas y por tanto 'emitiendo' o reflejando éstas. Ese tipo de radares deben de ser bastante 'sordos' comparándolos con los activos.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La UE impondrá un precio tope de 60 dólares al barril de petróleo ruso*
> Los 27 países de la Unión Europea (UE) alcanzaron el viernes un acuerdo para imponer un precio máximo de 60 dólares por barril al petróleo ruso, en el marco de las sanciones por la invasión rusa de Ucrania, anunció el embajador polaco *Andrzej Sados.
> Polonia, que reclamaba un precio aún menor*, retiró finalmente sus objeciones y la medida se tornará oficial durante el fin de semana, precisó el representante polaco ante la UE.



Pues si no quieren petróleo ruso que lo compren de sus amos yankees a 90 dólares mínimo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Ucrania recibió los primeros sistemas de defensa aérea Hawk procedentes de España.
/Ministro Reznikov/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Pues a mi me sorprende los pasos hacia atras que han dado en todos los sentidos Rusia y China en los ultimos 4-5 años. Es como ver a dos sociedades de los 80 donde los gobiernos estan en precolapso.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Volodímir Zelenski va a prohibir la iglesia Ortodoxa en Ucrania, se ultrajan monasterios, se persiguen afiliados, se acusan sacerdotes, la locura del nazismo desatado, una cruzada religiosa en Ucrania contra los "herejes", aprobada por Europa y el Vaticano, son ¡Valores Europeos!


----------



## kraker (2 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La UE impondrá un precio tope de 60 dólares al barril de petróleo ruso*
> Los 27 países de la Unión Europea (UE) alcanzaron el viernes un acuerdo para imponer un precio máximo de 60 dólares por barril al petróleo ruso, en el marco de las sanciones por la invasión rusa de Ucrania, anunció el embajador polaco *Andrzej Sados.
> Polonia, que reclamaba un precio aún menor*, retiró finalmente sus objeciones y la medida se tornará oficial durante el fin de semana, precisó el representante polaco ante la UE.



como si a Rusia le hiciera falta ya Europa para vender su petroleo


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ucrania recibió los primeros sistemas de defensa aérea Hawk procedentes de España.
> /Ministro Reznikov/
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Perro es una fiel putita de los amos, todo sea por una foto con el viejo pedofilo


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*Rusia está "indignada" con Francia por sus planes de crear un tribunal especial.*
Rusia se mostró este viernes "indignada" por las declaraciones de Francia de que ha empezado a trabajar con sus socios europeos y ucranianos en la creación de un* tribunal especial para juzgar los crímenes rusos* cometidos en Ucrania, y calificó de hipócrita la postura de París.

El pasado miércoles, París publicó un comunicado en el que afirmaba que el Gobierno ha "comenzado a trabajar con nuestros socios europeos y ucranianos en la propuesta de establecer un Tribunal Especial sobre el Crimen de Agresión de Rusia contra Ucrania", con el objetivo de obtener el mayor consenso posible sobre este proyecto entre los miembros de la comunidad internacional, informa Efe


----------



## Loignorito (2 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Veo que por fin usted también empieza a hacerse preguntas.



Yo siempre me he hecho preguntas, incluso más descabelladas que las que usted se hace. La diferencia es que me suelo contener al no tener la seguridad de ello, y más cuando la causa es justa, y aún más cuando se puede hacer daño aunque sea a pequeña escala.


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ucrania recibió los primeros sistemas de defensa aérea Hawk procedentes de España.
> /Ministro Reznikov/
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Con lo sobrados que andábamos de antiaéreos, ahora nuestros RAAA se dedicarán a los videojuegos durante la años que estaremos sin lanzadores ni misiles. Que estas cosas no se reemplazan en meses, es más, seguramente ni pedidos de nuevos sistemas se han hecho.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Acusados de crímenes de guerra, unos 70 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y del batallón Azov serán juzgados en Donetsk.



      

que moral teneis los follaputins
jajajaja


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*Scholz pide a Putin que retire sus tropas para lograr una "solución diplomática" al conflicto en Ucrania.*
El canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, ha pedido este viernes al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, que retire sus tropas de Ucrania para alcanzar una "solución diplomática".

Durante una conversación telefónica de una hora entre ambos dirigentes, Scholz "instó al presidente ruso a encontrar una solución diplomática lo antes posible, lo que implica la retirada de las tropas rusas", dijo el portavoz del gobierno, Steffen Hebestreit, en un comunicado.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (2 Dic 2022)

*Iran, Cuba, Putin, Corea, Rusia*
_*todos los tiranos se inventan enemigos externos para someter, esclavizar y robar a su pueblo. "El Gran **Satán**" dicen los barbudos*
*Los mas tontos, trabajan aquí por céntimos a la hora. *_
*Los mas listos emigran a USA, UE son médicos, ingenieros, arquitectos*









Iraní es asesinado por las fuerzas de seguridad mientras celebraba la derrota de Irán en el Mundial


Un hombre fue asesinado el martes por la noche por las fuerzas de seguridad iraníes mientras celebraba la derrota de Irán.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## Harman (2 Dic 2022)

La Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana se prepara para arrebatar a la Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana Pechersk Lavra, Kiev impone sanciones a los jerarcas ortodoxos

▪ La página web del presidente ucraniano ha publicado un decreto sobre la introducción de sanciones tras la decisión del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa del 1 de diciembre contra el metropolita Pavel, vicario de la Lavra de Kiev-Pechersk, y varios jerarcas de la UOC de Crimea, Donbass y la región de Sumy.Las sanciones incluyen el bloqueo de bienes y cuentas bancarias, la privación de honores estatales y otras medidas.
▪ El portavoz del PCU "Arzobispo de Chernihiv", Evstratiy Zorya, dijo que el estatuto del Lavra como monasterio del PCU ya había sido registrado.
"El 1 de diciembre de 2022 se registró la carta de la Santa Asunción Kievo-Pecherskaya Lavra (monasterio masculino) de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana (Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania). La información sobre esta entidad jurídica como parte de la Iglesia local se inscribió en el Registro Estatal Unificado el 2 de diciembre", escribió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*La embajada de Ucrania en Zagreb recibe también un paquete con restos animales.*
La Embajada de Ucrania en Zagreb ha recibido hoy también un paquete con restos de animales, que está siendo investigado por la Policía dentro de la serie de envíos llegados a otras legaciones en varios países de Europa y que *un diputado croata ha denunciado como un intento de intimidación.*

"La carta-paquete está en posesión de la Policía, que actuará al respecto con el objetivo de *determinar su origen y composición*", informaron las fuerzas del orden en un comunicado.

El Ministerio de Exteriores ucraniano anunció hoy que paquetes, de los que se ignora el remitente, con ojos de animales han sido recibidos en las Embajadas de Ucrania en países como* Hungría, Países Bajos, Polonia e Italia, así como en varios consulados, como el de Brno, en República Checa.*

Gema Peñalosa informaba a medio día que una nueva carta había sido recibida en la *embajada de Ucrania en Madrid.* El envío coincide en el tiempo con los seis recibidos en los últimos siete días por Pedro Sánchez, Margarita Robles, una empresa armamentística de Zaragoza, la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz y la embajada de Estados Unidos en España. Sin embargo, en este caso, no procede del territorio español.

La carta ha sido interceptada por los Tedax y podría contener *ojos de animales y restos de sangre*, al igual que otras misivas similares recibidas en otras embajadas ucranianas en Europa. Los Tedax se han llevado el sobre para analizarlo.


----------



## Don Luriio (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania ha respaldado militarmente la devolución de Crimea, Deutsche Welle
> 
> El director de la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich, Christoph Heusgen, ha pedido a Occidente que apoye militarmente la devolución de Crimea, así como que debilite la influencia de Rusia en Europa del Este.
> "Crimea es ciertamente parte de Ucrania y Ucrania tiene todo el derecho a reclamar y devolver su territorio. Por lo tanto, le corresponde a Ucrania decidir", dijo Christof Heusgen.
> ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

El alcalde de Moscú, Sergei Sobyanin, visitó la zona de la operación militar especial en el Donbass.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## amcxxl (2 Dic 2022)

Marynka



La OTAN se prepara para atacar #Kaliningrado #Bielorrusia y el este de Ucrania al mismo tiempo.


Tropas de la #OTAN realizan entrenamiento en #Polonia cerca de (Reino de la Papa) #Bielorrusia y la frontera de #Rusia
un área que se encuentra junto a la región de #Kaliningrado de la Federación Rusa y Bielorrusia y es de crucial importancia para la seguridad del flanco este de la Alianza


Rusia tiene todos los derechos para tomar represalias contra los "combatientes"
todos esos países que armaron a Ucrania para matar a los rusos son "combatientes"
Ocurrirá tarde o temprano.
¡Atención, Alemania, Gran Bretaña, Francia, Noruega, Suecia, Dinamarca!
Solovyev sugiere "comenzar un trabajo cuidadoso" en estos países, lo que significa bombardeos.


Esvasticas en arboles de navidad en Letonia
Esto es #Letonia, un país donde los monumentos #soviéticos están siendo demolidos y en su lugar, estos símbolos están siendo elogiados, #vergüenza #asqueroso


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Situación actual en Bakhmut



Spoiler: +18


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Estados Unidos planea asignar 37.700 millones de dólares adicionales a Kiev.
$ 21 mil millones de ellos en ayuda militar.

Según varios informes de los medios estadounidenses, el Pentágono está implementando ahora un nuevo concepto de guerra que desarrolló hace varios años y no implica el despliegue completo de tropas ni la intervención directa en el conflicto.

El énfasis principal está en el suministro de armas a un tercero, que hace la guerra. En este caso, Ucrania.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Paquete bomba en la embajada rusa en USA, se viene la Contra.

Fuente RTVE .


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Alemania entregará a Ucrania siete vehículos antiaéreos Gepard reparados que estaban planificados para desechar.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Seronoser (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Situación actual en Bakhmut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una tirita, a lavar la sangre de los ojos y la cara y a volver.
A ver si se cree que se va a librar de la picadora por unas heridas random.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

La ONU inició una investigación internacional sobre la ejecución de prisioneros rusos por parte del ejército ucraniano.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## NPI (2 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *EE.UU. negocia con los países de Oriente Medio la transferencia de sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS a Ucrania*
> 
> "Si estos países están de acuerdo, Ucrania podría recibir nuevos sistemas de este sistema "en los próximos tres a seis meses". La construcción de los nuevos sistemas tarda dos años debido a la compra de componentes electrónicos y motores de cohetes", dijo el director general de Raytheon, Greg Hayes, a Politico.
> 
> ...



*POLITICO *es *OTRO ÓRGANO *de *PROPAGANDA *del *PARTIDO DEMÓCRATA* y del *PENTÁGONO*


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Vladimir Putin: Se debe brindar un apoyo integral a quienes sufrieron durante la operación especial: estas personas cumplieron su deber con honor, y ahora nuestra tarea es cumplir con la nuestra.

@epoddubny


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

En el cielo de la RPD cerca de Ukrainka, un MiG-29 ucraniano fue derribado durante un dogfight. Además en el área de Nikolsky, nuestra defensa aérea derribó un Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

@epoddubny


----------



## Seronoser (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El alcalde de Moscú, Sergei Sobyanin, visitó la zona de la operación militar especial en el Donbass.
> #CBO
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist
> ...



Vaya un gilipollas.
Creo que éste y Peskov, son los rusos que peor me caen de todos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Las unidades del ejército estadounidense estacionadas en Lituania han cambiado su nivel de alerta de "disuasión" a "combate".

[...] "Si hasta ahora el ejército estadounidense estaba en Lituania con realizando tareas para familiarizarse con la situación y ejercicios conjuntos, ahora se despliegan unidades que cuentan con equipos para operaciones de combate inmediato", anunció el comandante de la ejército de la república báltica.

@epoddubny


----------



## NPI (2 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Teclea en guguel "atracción por los malotes" y te sale...



Entre homosexuales anda el juego


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya un gilipollas.
> Creo que éste y Pesky, son los rusos que peor me caen de todos.



Y eso? Podrías por favor desarrollar el tema? Me interesa. Aquí obviamente no me lo van a explicar


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

A mi todo esto de los paquetes a las embajadas me suena a muchas películas en las que hay un tercero "el malo de la peli, jefe de una banda terrorista" que pretende que se enfrenten las grandes potencias, avivando fuegos para luego sacar tajada de las ruinas.


----------



## ccartech (2 Dic 2022)

Finlandia advirtió que la invasión rusa a Ucrania expuso la debilidad europea para enfrentar a Vladimir Putin


Insistió en que Ucrania debe recibir “lo que necesite” para ganar la guerra y que Estados Unidos ha sido crucial en suministrar a Kiev armas, recursos y ayuda humanitaria para contener los avances rusos




www.infobae.com





*Estaríamos en problemas sin Estados Unidos”, declaró Marin al centro de estudios Lowy Institute de Sídney*
Creo que el problema es justamente al revés. No estarían con ese problema de no ser por mamarsela a EEUU desde el fin de la II Guerra.











Ocho sedes diplomáticas ucranianas en Europa recibieron paquetes ensangrentados con ojos de animales


Aparecieron en Hungría, Países Bajos, Polonia, Croacia e Italia, donde hubo paquetes en tres consulados. Esta semana, un sobre estalló en las manos de un empleado de la embajada de Ucrania en Madrid




www.infobae.com


----------



## Abu-Yunis (2 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Error, hay radares pasivos que utilizan las señales de transmisores externos (emisoras de radio comercial y tv) eso si es un tema mas complejo que un radar monoestatico tradicional.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Tienes razón. Hay radares pasivos, pero por lo que he estado viendo, su uso aún no se ha generalizado, o quienes ya los tienen los esconden como oro en paño. Los radares activos son bastante vulnerables. Un radar pasivo detectaría las interferencias que crea el objetivo en las emisiones de fuentes externas, por ejemplo emisiones comerciales de radio. La única forma de cegarlo sería cargarse previamente todas las estaciones de radiodifusión del enemigo, y tener apagadas las propias. 

El Ejército de Irán cuenta con un radar pasivo único en el mundo | HISPANTV


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Dic 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Finlandia advirtió que la invasión rusa a Ucrania expuso la debilidad europea para enfrentar a Vladimir Putin
> 
> 
> Insistió en que Ucrania debe recibir “lo que necesite” para ganar la guerra y que Estados Unidos ha sido crucial en suministrar a Kiev armas, recursos y ayuda humanitaria para contener los avances rusos
> ...



Sin USA no habría los problemas actuales…pero pedir a esa mujer geoestrategia es como pedir a nuestra cajera preferida que razone lógicamente…


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La UE impondrá un precio tope de 60 dólares al barril de petróleo ruso*
> Los 27 países de la Unión Europea (UE) alcanzaron el viernes un acuerdo para imponer un precio máximo de 60 dólares por barril al petróleo ruso, en el marco de las sanciones por la invasión rusa de Ucrania, anunció el embajador polaco *Andrzej Sados.
> Polonia, que reclamaba un precio aún menor*, retiró finalmente sus objeciones y la medida se tornará oficial durante el fin de semana, precisó el representante polaco ante la UE.



'_precio tope de 60 dólores_' bonito eufemismo cuando se quiere decir _robar_.


----------



## NPI (2 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Hace falta tener caradura y obedecer solo a intereses espúrios para soltar tantas majaderías.
> 
> 
> El País*
> ...



Es un CHIRINGUITO más de EEUU, tal y como ocurre en España y otro lugares, pero con menor relevancia


> El *Harvard Ukrainian Research Institute* (*HURI*) es un instituto de investigación afiliado a la Universidad de Harvard dedicado a los estudios ucranianos, incluida la historia, la cultura, el idioma, la literatura y la política de Ucrania. Otras áreas de estudio incluyen sociología, arqueología, arte, economía y antropología.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> '_precio tope de 60 dólores_' bonito eufemismo cuando se quiere decir _robar_.



No creo que los rusos les vendan el petróleo al precio que ellos digan…veremos…


----------



## coscorron (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> '_precio tope de 60 dólores_' bonito eufemismo cuando se quiere decir _robar_.



Como economista que soy ardo en deseos de ver como funciona el experimento porque de funcionar la aplicaciones del cartel de compradores son inmensas y en muchos otros campos ... En este caso si Rusia deja de vender a los que imponen ese precio es ahora mismo como reducir esas cantidades del mercado para esos países, tendrán que ir a otros mercados o recomprarlo de otros países que habrán pagado precio de mercado a Rusia pero veamos que pasa ..


----------



## ccartech (2 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Sin USA no habría los problemas actuales…pero pedir a esa mujer geoestrategia es como pedir a nuestra cajera preferida que razone lógicamente…



Tiene su lógica, que no es la tuya. Esta gente piensa en forma globalizada, ya no tienen mas el concepto de naciones independientes. Olvídate de la palabra soberanía.
Cuando delegan la defensa nacional en 3ros, de ahi en mas no hay mucho mas que hablar.
Eso a EEUU , Rusia, China, y alguno que otro no les pasa


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No creo que los rusos les vendan el petróleo al precio que ellos digan…veremos…



USA/OTAN están empeñados en el objetivo de arruinar a Rusia. Es una estrategia con el potencial de poner a Rusia ante serias dificultades económicas. Veremos como reacciona Rusia en un tema en que tiene que andar con pies de plomo.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Y eso? Podrías por favor desarrollar el tema? Me interesa. Aquí obviamente no me lo van a explicar



El alcalde de Moscú es un amante del NWO. Un tipo que intentó que todos se vacunaran, y promulgó una ley para impedir que los no vacunados, entraran en restaurantes, etc, al más puro estilo occidental.

Obviamente la medida duró...dos días, alguien le metió una cabeza de caballo en su cama, y retiró la medida 
Este tipo, sería de los que se presentarían los primeros para "salvar a Rusia", si la CIA diera un golpe de estado en el país.
Y sería el mayor aliado americano, por supuesto. Y traicionaría a Putin sin dudarlo.

Ojo, es un buen gestor, una cosa no quita la otra. Y parece limpio.
Eso y que es la mano derecha de Putin en la ciudad, le garantizan la reelección aquí.

Pesky directamente no es confiable. Tiene una larga historia de corrupciones varias y evidentes, a sus espaldas.
Yo no me fío nada de él.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## NPI (2 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Parece que estan buscando a algun forero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está es la imagen con mayor relevancia de la polícia en España






P.D.: como hay tanta libertad en España, me ahorro los calificativos.


----------



## rascachapas (2 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La UE impondrá un precio tope de 60 dólares al barril de petróleo ruso*
> Los 27 países de la Unión Europea (UE) alcanzaron el viernes un acuerdo para imponer un precio máximo de 60 dólares por barril al petróleo ruso, en el marco de las sanciones por la invasión rusa de Ucrania, anunció el embajador polaco *Andrzej Sados.
> Polonia, que reclamaba un precio aún menor*, retiró finalmente sus objeciones y la medida se tornará oficial durante el fin de semana, precisó el representante polaco ante la UE.



Y yo quiero que me vendan el besugo a precio de panga, pero no hay manera.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> USA/OTAN están empeñados en el objetivo de arruinar a Rusia. Es una estrategia con el potencial de poner a Rusia ante serias dificultades económicas. Veremos como reacciona Rusia en un tema en que tiene que andar con pies de plomo.



Ya, ya…lo que veo es que la energía y materias primas se van hacia Asia…y ya se encargan chinos y rusos de patrullar las zonas de comercio, como hacen estos días…la mayoría de la humanidad está en Asia curiosamente…


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El alcalde de Moscú es un amante del NWO. Un tipo que intentó que todos se vacunaran, y promulgó una ley para impedir que los no vacunados, entraran en restaurantes, etc, al más puro estilo occidental.
> 
> Obviamente la medida duró...dos días, alguien le metió una cabeza de caballo en su cama, y retiró la medida
> Este tipo, sería de los que se presentarían los primeros para "salvar a Rusia", si la CIA diera un golpe de estado en el país.
> ...



Ciertamente tiene un perfil de político puro.
Donde el sol más caliente.
Gracias!


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Pero no había ya radares que podían actuar en oculto?
> Me suena haberlo leído hace años



No, no existen radares indetectables. Los RWR ( radar warning receiver / receptor de alerta radar ) escanean las bandas (distintas frecuencias) de radar catalogando y identificando el tipo de radar (de descubierta o de tiro / aéreo, naval, basado en tierra, etc...) y la amenaza que presenta ese radar (sus características de emisión se contrastan contra una base de datos para confirmar el tipo de radar y permiten conocer el modelo exacto de avión, barco, radar de descubierta o batería antiaérea SAM).

Un radar para funcionar debe estar encendido y emitir su señal para recibir retornos (contactos), aunque solo sea intermitentemente. La analogía más fácil del funcionamiento de un radar es la siguiente, imagínate que estas dentro de una habitación totalmente a oscuras y de repente alguién enciende una linterna. 

Eso es lo que ocurre, un RWR moderno detecta las emisiones de un radar a distancias de entre 2-3 veces la distancia de detección de ese mismo radar.

Lo que si existe y probablemente es lo que interpretas "como actuar en oculto" son los modos de radar LPI (low probability of interception - baja probabilidad de intercepción) de los radares AESA, ya sean estos aéreos, navales o basados en tierra.

Los radares AESA con LPI utilizan un conjunto de técnicas para digamos dificultar su identificación por un RWR, por ejemplo:

- Agilidad de frecuencia. El radar cambia de frecuencia y nivel de potencia con cada pulso, de modo que se dificulta la clasificación del radar por parte de los RWR.

- Lóbulos laterales bajos

- Anchos de busqueda muy ajustada.

- Múltiples haces: en lugar de usar un solo haz, como un radar escaneado mecánicamente, se pueden formar múltiples haces, lo que permite búsquedas rápidas de volumen, o si el hardware es lo suficientemente avanzado, para generar suficientes haces para buscar el volumen de un espacio completo instantáneamente.

- Administración de energía: administración constante de la energía radiada comparada con las bases de datos de amenazas conocidas para que la energía radiada del radar se ajuste constantemente para permanecer por debajo del umbral necesario para la detección por parte del equipo EW que normalmente se encuentra en esa amenaza. Además, la mayoría de los receptores de intercepción se basan en el aumento de la potencia interceptada para clasificar algo como una amenaza. Si el nivel de potencia interceptado permanece estático o disminuye, el sistema EW generalmente lo clasifica como un objetivo no cercano y, por lo tanto, no como una amenaza de alta prioridad.

- Operación de ruido aleatorio: se transmiten señales de ruido aleatorio junto con señales correctas, después las señales de retorno se comparan con las copias almacenadas de cada señal en la unidad de procesamiento para generar retornos coherentes.

Aun así, con todos los avances que tienen los radares AESA existen RWRs modernos capaces de detectar y clasificar las emisiones LPI de los radares AESA.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Está es la imagen con mayor relevancia de la polícia en España
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ve un par de sabuesos listísimos. Yo creo que no se les ha escapado un trienio.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos planea asignar 37.700 millones de dólares adicionales a Kiev.
> $ 21 mil millones de ellos en ayuda militar.
> 
> Según varios informes de los medios estadounidenses, el Pentágono está implementando ahora un nuevo concepto de guerra que desarrolló hace varios años y no implica el despliegue completo de tropas ni la intervención directa en el conflicto.
> ...



*Poco me parece
hasta que no mande la Sexta flota, F18, F16, B52, para ir entrenando *


----------



## Adriano II (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, no existen radares indetectables. Los RWR ( radar warning receiver / receptor de alerta radar ) escanean las bandas (distintas frecuencias) de radar catalogando y identificando el tipo de radar (de descubierta o de tiro / aéreo, naval, basado en tierra, etc...) y la amenaza que presenta ese radar (sus características de emisión se contrastan contra una base de datos para confirmar el tipo de radar y permiten conocer el modelo exacto de avión, barco, radar de descubierta o batería antiaérea SAM).
> 
> Un radar para funcionar debe estar encendido y emitir su señal para recibir retornos (contactos), aunque solo sea intermitentemente. La analogía más fácil del funcionamiento de un radar es la siguiente, imagínate que estas dentro de una habitación totalmente a oscuras y de repente alguién enciende una linterna.
> 
> ...



Lo que yo no acabo de entender es pq es tanto problema que te detecten y te lanzen un misil que va a tí guiado por los haces que emites

Tanto cuesta dotar a las estaciones de defensa propia contra ese tipo de misiles ??

Algún módulo especializado, sabes que va a por tí (el misil) luego antes de que impacte lo vas a tener muy cerca para poder zumbarlo ...


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, no existen radares indetectables. Los RWR ( radar warning receiver / receptor de alerta radar ) escanean las bandas (distintas frecuencias) de radar catalogando y identificando el tipo de radar (de descubierta o de tiro / aéreo, naval, basado en tierra, etc...) y la amenaza que presenta ese radar (sus características de emisión se contrastan contra una base de datos para confirmar el tipo de radar y permiten conocer el modelo exacto de avión, barco, radar de descubierta o batería antiaérea SAM).
> 
> Un radar para funcionar debe estar encendido y emitir su señal para recibir retornos (contactos), aunque solo sea intermitentemente. La analogía más fácil del funcionamiento de un radar es la siguiente, imagínate que estas dentro de una habitación totalmente a oscuras y de repente alguién enciende una linterna.
> 
> ...



Y cómo ha avanzado la tecnología stealth en las últimas décadas? Parece que todo se sigue basando en las formas y en ciertos revestimientos pero los radares también mejoran, y la firma IR o sonora seguramente también tienen sus debilidades.


----------



## kelden (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> USA/OTAN están empeñados en el objetivo de arruinar a Rusia. Es una estrategia con el potencial de poner a Rusia ante serias dificultades económicas. *Veremos como reacciona Rusia en un tema en que tiene que andar con pies de plomo.*



Qué problema tienen los rusos? Qué te vendo gasofa y me pones tu el precio que te sale de los cojones? Vale ... no te vendo. Ya ves que drama .... para ti .... a ver con que mueves el coche o calientas la casa.

Y eso que lo que me quieres pagar (60 $) aun está 15 $ por encima del precio de referencia con el que hice mi presupuesto para este año. Pero no se te pueden permitir esas libertades, no vaya a ser que te acostumbres.


----------



## piru (2 Dic 2022)

Hasta BILD reconoce que al ejército ucraniano le va mal en Bajmut: 





t.me/DAVlDru/6482


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Así lucía la mesa en la que cenaron los acusados en los juicios de Nuremberg.

Esta foto debería imprimirse para Putin, Medvedev, Shoigu, Peskov, Solovyov, Sukabeyly, Simonyan y otras personas sucias. Tienen que imprimir la foto y mirarla todos los días para ver qué les espera.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué problema tienen los rusos? Qué te vendo algo y me pones tu el precio que te sale de los cojones? Vale ... no te vendo. Ya ves que drama.



Dime que es ironía, y que sí te has enterado.


----------



## kelden (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dime que es ironía, y que sí te has enterado.



Te lo digo muy en serio. Qué problema tienen los rusos si dejan de vender al cartel occidental?


----------



## Adriano II (2 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te lo digo muy en serio. Qué problema tienen los rusos si dejan de vender al cartel occidental?



Es todo un paripé

Los rusos venderán su petroleo a los chinos y a los indios que se lo revenderán a los europeos con la consiguiente ganancia


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

*El frente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut podría colapsar debido errores de los oficiales estadounidenses: *detalles

El 25 de noviembre unidades de la 58.ª infantería motorizada, la 54.ª brigada separada mecanizada y la 71.ª brigada Jaeger de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron atacar las posiciones de las PMC de Wagner al este de Bakhmut. Según Military Chronicle el ataque a las posiciones de las PMC estaba planeado desde principios de noviembre, pero su implementación se suspendió debido a las altas pérdidas.

A continuación de la llegada a Bakhmut (Artyomovsk) del PMC estadounidense Mozart (Grupo Mozart), de lo cual informó Military Chronicle anteriormente, así como los refuerzos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Jerson, se reanudó la planificación del ataque bajo la dirección de oficiales estadounidenses.

Sin embargo, al realizar una operación para atacar el área de Wagner PMC y NM de la RPD, al menos 75 (según otras fuentes, 95) militares de los batallones de infantería motorizada 13, 15 y 16 de la la brigada 58, así como militantes del batallón de asalto 46. Donbass” acabaron falleciendo, lo cual indica una falta de comprensión de las capacidades de combate de las fuerzas aliadas por parte del ejército estadounidense.

Cuando las unidades se retiraron a sus posiciones originales, mediante la ayuda de drones se logró establecer la ubicación del cuartel general del enemigo y los cuarteles asociados, ubicados tanto en Bakhmut como en los suburbios más cercanos. Después de un reconocimiento adicional de los objetivos, la "orquesta" logró atacar la sede y los almacenes de armas y municiones de la Brigada de Defensa Territorial 241 en Berkhovka y Paraskovievka, así como otras instalaciones críticas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los suburbios de Bakhmut, incluido el centro de control de fuego de la 44.a Brigada de Artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Chasovoy Yar.

Según la interceptación de radio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, después del ataque los militares ucranianos solicitaron urgentemente refuerzos a la sede del comando Vostok. Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante los golpes, según datos preliminares, oscilaron entre 150 y 250 personas, lo que es especialmente notable en el contexto del flujo de bajas desde principios de noviembre. Las interrupciones en las comunicaciones y en el mando y control han llevado a la desorganización de la defensa de las afueras de la ciudad y manteniendo el ritmo de la ofensiva de las PMC de Wagner, esto podría provocar el colapso del frente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los sectores noreste, este y suroeste.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## Argentium (2 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si, en Canadá hay hordas de ucronazis, hijos y nietos de gente que ha matado más que la peste. Han hecho lobby y tienen sus representantes políticos y todo. Supongo que por Argentina y Brasil habrá también bastantes nietos de criminales.



Justamente estos días pasados estaba pensando, y nunca había caído en la cuenta, yo en mi colegio tenía muchos, pero muchos compañeros de origen alemán, uno particularmente que éramos muy amigos, Horst de nombre, eran venidos del Paraguay, yo iba a su casa y su padre era un nazi furibundo, siempre me contaba historias y particularmente recuerdo que repetía que el gran error de Hitler fue invadir Rusia, si no fuera por eso Alemania habría ganado la guerra, unos rubios de ojos azules típicos arios, bien, a lo que iba el comentario, todos esos compañeros/campañeras del cole, de origen alemán sobre todo, pero también polacos, lituanos, checos, de donde salieron? Son hijos y nietos de los nazis fugados tras el hundimiento del Tercer Reich, son muchos y recién ahora caigo en la relación directa del tema. Saludos


----------



## juanmanuel (2 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Depende de hasta donde quieran llegar en EEUU. Vietnam no fue un fracaso bélico, ganaron todas las batallas, la ofensiva del Tet fue un desastre vietnamita. Perdieron en su terreno, en la opinión pública. Además de la económica, tuvieron que abandonar el patrón dolar-oro e inventarse el petroleo-dolar. Dentro de 5 años veremos si lo que están haciendo, les ha servido para mejorar o empeorar.



Fue un fracaso belico sí.
USA y Vietnam estaban en guerra. USA no alcanzo sus objetivos y Vietnam si. Vietnam gano y USA perdio, igual que en Corea, que no fue un empate y ahora en el tandem Afganistan-Iraq, donde tambien perdieron. Tambien estan perdiendo en Siria. Que es la razon ultima para desatar un ataque de Ucrania al Donbas.
Los planes de USA se frustraron cuando el Kuomitang fue derrotado en China y no se pudieron recuperar hasta ahora.
Eso de que se retiraron por causas internas (opinion publica) es una tapadera para justificar las derrotas. Es como si dijeran, no perdimos, nos fuimos porque quisimos. Y una mierda!
Ya lo hacen los historiadores con Roma. Cayo por causas internas. Por su propia decadencia.
Todo sea por sustentar la superioridad de los imperios occidentales, a rebeldia de los hechos.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Los avances de unos y de otros son testimoniales, ninguno está consiguiendo nada reseñable, probablemente porque no hay grandes ofensivas.


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Justamente estos días pasados estaba pensando, y nunca había caído en la cuenta, yo en mi colegio tenía muchos, pero muchos compañeros de origen alemán, uno particularmente que éramos muy amigos, Horst de nombre, eran venidos del Paraguay, yo iba a su casa y su padre era un nazi furibundo, siempre me contaba historias y particularmente recuerdo que repetía que el gran error de Hitler fue invadir Rusia, si no fuera por eso Alemania habría ganado la guerra, unos rubios de ojos azules típicos arios, bien, a lo que iba el comentario, todos esos compañeros/campañeras del cole, de origen alemán sobre todo, pero también polacos, lituanos, checos, de donde salieron? Son hijos y nietos de los nazis fugados tras el hundimiento del Tercer Reich, son muchos y recién ahora caigo en la relación directa del tema. Saludos



Todos vienen de ahí. Y mienten mucho, me ha pasado más de una vez que un conocido argentino de sangre alemana sin venir a cuento me suelta que su abuelito emigró en los años 20 o algo así. Pero lo probable es que su papá lo hiciera en 1946.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*Se presentó un proyecto de ley al Congreso de los EE. UU. para designar a PMC Wagner como una organización terrorista.*

Según se informa, el documento fue presentado al Congreso el 1 de diciembre.

El proyecto de ley "Sobre el enjuiciamiento de mercenarios rusos" contiene un requisito para que el Secretario de Estado de los EE. UU. reconozca a los mercenarios de Wagner y cualquier grupo afiliado a este PMC, así como a sus sucesores, una organización terrorista extranjera (FTO).


----------



## Argentium (2 Dic 2022)

*Funcionarios de la Unión Europea fijan un tope para el precio del petróleo ruso en 60 dólares el barril — CNBC*
19:50 || 02/12/2022


----------



## Como El Agua (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, no existen radares indetectables. Los RWR ( radar warning receiver / receptor de alerta radar ) escanean las bandas (distintas frecuencias) de radar catalogando y identificando el tipo de radar (de descubierta o de tiro / aéreo, naval, basado en tierra, etc...) y la amenaza que presenta ese radar (sus características de emisión se contrastan contra una base de datos para confirmar el tipo de radar y permiten conocer el modelo exacto de avión, barco, radar de descubierta o batería antiaérea SAM).
> 
> Un radar para funcionar debe estar encendido y emitir su señal para recibir retornos (contactos), aunque solo sea intermitentemente. La analogía más fácil del funcionamiento de un radar es la siguiente, imagínate que estas dentro de una habitación totalmente a oscuras y de repente alguién enciende una linterna.
> 
> ...



Creo que se refieren al "radar pasivo", se caracteriza por no emitir ninguna radiación, sino que aprovecha las señales que existen en el entorno como las señales de TDT, radio, etc.
Este tipo de radar ofrece la ventaja de su indetectabilidad, ya que no emite ninguna señal.
Utilizan técnicas como el procesado de apertura sintética inversa (ISAR), aprovechando el movimiento del blanco para obtener su reflejo en el radar.
Además de la ventaja de la indetectabilidad, al no utilizar emisor, es muy eficaz en la detección de aeronaves que vuelan a baja cota y su costo es muy inferior respecto a un sistema de radar activo, de los tradicionales que llevan un emisor para iluminar el blanco.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te lo digo muy en serio. Qué problema tienen los rusos si dejan de vender al cartel occidental?



joderrr pues que a lo mejor, no sé, tal vez, quién sabe, ingresan menos pasta y se quedan sin fondos financiar la guerra. A lo mejor no les pasa, o a lo mejor les pasa como a los 300k millones que les ha trincadado la UE, que se quedan sin ellos. Nadie sabe con certeza que pasaría, pero cualquier decisión es tan arriesgada como caminar por un campo de minas.

A ver si te crees que USA/OTAN son imbéciles y toman las decisiones sin un objetivo claro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Solo un recordatorio de un caso de historia moderna. En 2015, la OSCE exigió que nos retirasemos de Shirokino, cerca de Mariupol, para convertir el pueblo en una zona desmilitarizada. Teóricamente para que la gente pudiese vivir en paz y todo eso. Se tomó una decisión política y de allí partieron nuestras unidades. 
Unos días más tarde, los militantes del regimiento nazi Azov entraron allí y crearon allí su primera línea. En otras palabras, fuimos engañados una vez más y como era de esperar por los europeos.

¿Nos volverán a engañar las organizaciones occidentales, por no mencionar incluso a los políticos, si les damos la oportunidad? La respuesta es obvia: lo harán. ¿Lo sabemos? Por supuesto que lo sabemos.

@NeoficialniyBeZsonoV


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Me pregunto si los hezpañordos proOTAN irán a Yanquilandia para ser acogidos.



Los hezpañordos antiOTAN son hezpañordos para tí?


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Estado de la estación de tren Kupyansk-Uzlovy.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

*El OIEA espera llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia sobre la creación de una zona de protección en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia antes de fin de año,* dijo el jefe de la agencia, Rafael Grossi

Agregó que probablemente aún mantendrá reuniones con el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyi, y Putin.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos planea asignar 37.700 millones de dólares adicionales a Kiev.
> $ 21 mil millones de ellos en ayuda militar.
> 
> Según varios informes de los medios estadounidenses, el Pentágono está implementando ahora un nuevo concepto de guerra que desarrolló hace varios años y no implica el despliegue completo de tropas ni la intervención directa en el conflicto.
> ...



No van a abandonar a sus patrocinados, esta claro, van a por Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

❗ *Declaraciones del canciller ruso Lavrov sobre Ucrania, OTAN y Occidente*

El sistema de seguridad europeo en su forma actual no se puede restaurar, tendrá que ser creado nuevamente, y Rusia no está segura de que Occidente "encontrará la fuerza y la razón" para ello, afirmó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, en una rueda de prensa este jueves.

Así, señaló que Moscú no está "pidiendo negociaciones" con Kiev para ganar tiempo, y los ataques rusos se llevan a cabo solo contra aquellas instalaciones de infraestructura ucranianas de las que depende el potencial militar de ese país. Lavrov también enfatizó la participación directa de Estados Unidos y la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) en el conflicto, y habló de la muerte inminente de la Organización para la Seguridad y Cooperación en Europa (OSCE) y de un Consejo de Europa "lisiado".

*Aquí están las principales tesis del canciller ruso.*

*Sobre la crisis de la seguridad europea*

Los políticos europeos están tratando de construir seguridad sin Rusia y Bielorrusia, pero Moscú no necesita tal "seguridad": "Toda la *seguridad de Europa* ahora se reduce a su completa sumisión a los Estados Unidos".

No se podrá restaurar el sistema de seguridad europeo, incluso si los países occidentales quieren hacerlo: "Restaurar significa regresar algo a lo que era antes. Pero no habrá negocios 'como antes'. Cuando Occidente entienda que es mejor ser vecinos viviendo a base de algunas normas y bases establecidas, entonces escucharemos lo que tiene para ofrecer". Moscú, sin embargo, duda de que los líderes occidentales "encuentren *la fuerza y la inteligencia*" para hacerlo.

El problema se remonta a finales del siglo pasado, cuando Occidente esperaba que Rusia no recuperaría su posición en Europa, y partía del hecho de que "ha llegado *el fin de la historia*, como se dijo entonces, y ahora todo será de acuerdo con las reglas de la democracia liberal". Y tras el final de la Guerra Fría, el "instinto básico" de Washington y Bruselas, el deseo de dominar todos los asuntos mundiales, no ha desaparecido.

*Sobre el fin de la OSCE*

La Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa está al borde del colapso: la presidencia sueca "empezó a preparar el funeral", y este año *Polonia* "cava con celo su tumba" (cuya Cancillería, en particular, negó la entrada de la delegación rusa encabezada por Lavrov a la reunión del Consejo de cancilleres de la OSCE, que se celebra los días 1 y 2 de diciembre).

Occidente, bajo cuyo control ya está la organización, prefiere "cavar líneas divisorias" y "donde cavan, pueden enterrar a alguien", y este *entierro* muy probablemente será para la OSCE.

Otra estructura paneuropea, el Consejo de Europa (Rusia anunció su retiro de esta organización el 15 de marzo), ya está "*paralizada* sin posibilidad de recuperación".

*Sobre los motivos de la operación militar y las negociaciones*

La operación militar especial fue el resultado de *la negativa de Estados Unidos* a discutir las garantías de seguridad ofrecidas por Rusia el año pasado: "No es solo que no nos gustara [el presidente ucraniano Vladímir] Zelenski".

Moscú nunca pidió conversaciones con Kiev "para ganar tiempo y reunir fuerzas adicionales": "*Nunca pedimos negociaciones*, pero siempre dijimos que si alguien tiene interés en una solución a base de negociaciones, estamos listos para escuchar".

En marzo, fueron las autoridades ucranianas quienes iniciaron negociaciones y entregaron un documento con el que Rusia estuvo de acuerdo: "Estábamos *dispuestos a negociar* con ellos sobre los principios que ellos mismos expusieron, pero no se les permitió hacerlo, porque la guerra todavía no había aportado suficiente enriquecimiento a quienes la supervisan y la llevan a cabo, y esto lo hacen principalmente los Estados Unidos y, por supuesto, los británicos".


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

Let's Talk About The Story Of A German Radar Vendor That Claims To Have Tracked Two F-35s With Passive Radar


A German radar vendor tracked the F-35 jets in 2018 from a pony farm. But it turns out the aircraft were flying with radar reflectors and ADS-B




theaviationist.com


----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ucrania recibió los primeros sistemas de defensa aérea Hawk procedentes de España.
> /Ministro Reznikov/
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Supongo que irán con una nota tal que:

Del partido nazionalsocialista obrero pañol y demás joputas con cariño para nuestros hermanos en la lucha por la libertad, o algo. ¡Heil Wall Street!


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Lo que yo no acabo de entender es pq es tanto problema que te detecten y te lanzen un misil que va a tí guiado por los haces que emites
> 
> Tanto cuesta dotar a las estaciones de defensa propia contra ese tipo de misiles ??
> 
> Algún módulo especializado, sabes que va a por tí (el misil) luego antes de que impacte lo vas a tener muy cerca para poder zumbarlo ...



Los misiles antiradiación o anti-radar son pasivos, se autodirigen a las emisiones de un radar. Si la batería SAM o el radar fijo dejan de emitir los misiles impactan sobre la última posición conocida.

Aparte de esto hay un problema adicional, el RCS (retorno radar) de un misil anti-radar moderno es muy bajo, con lo cual son detectados cuando están muy cerca dejando poco tiempo de reacción.

Los Soviéticos/Rusos siempre han sido los más avanzados en SAMs, desde el principio desarrollaron diferentes anillos de defensa que son cubiertos por diferentes sistemas según su alcance y especialización.

Por ejemplo, doctrinalmente sus S-300/S-350/S-400/S-500 se cubren entre si pero cada una de esas unidades debe estar cubierta a su vez por un Pantsir o un Tor. 

Los Pantsir y Tor son equipos SHORAD (Short Air Defense/Defensa Aérea de Corto Alcance), es decir son los SAMs encargados de proteger en última instancia de ataques de saturación de misiles de crucero y anti-radar a las baterías de largo y medio alcance S-300/S-350/S-400/S-500 . 

Los Buk se pueden integrar también en distancias medias añadiendo una capa extra de protección. Eso si, en un principio fueron diseñados para proteger objetivos de alto valor y también en tiempos de la Guerra Fria seguir a las unidades blindadas que avanzarían sobre Europa en caso de invasión junto con cientos de otros tipos de SAMs móviles como los SA-8, SA-9, SA-13, SA-19.

Si alguién quiere tener más información sobre esos tipos de SAM móviles puede encontarla aquí.





__





List of NATO reporting names for surface-to-air missiles - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Dic 2022)

Artem Prisyazhnyuk - Mayor encargado de la Dirección de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. Eliminado por el ejército ruso en la zona NVO.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Ya van hablando un poco más claro.


----------



## delhierro (2 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Qué problema tienen los rusos? Qué te vendo gasofa y me pones tu el precio que te sale de los cojones? Vale ... no te vendo. Ya ves que drama .... para ti .... a ver con que mueves el coche o calientas la casa.
> 
> Y eso que lo que me quieres pagar (60 $) aun está 15 $ por encima del precio de referencia con el que hice mi presupuesto para este año. Pero no se te pueden permitir esas libertades, no vaya a ser que te acostumbres.



Tienen un problema porque estan anclados al tablero de los anglos. Ese es su problema desde que empezo todo esto, otra Rusia dejaria de vender a occidente, movilizaria y arrasaria puesto que si se piensa tienen energia practicamente gratis, las fabricas y personal cualificado. ¿ que falla ? Pues que su kiosko esta enlazado a las normas del nuestro, toda su cupula piensa en dolares o euros. 

Putin tiene mucho más miedo a movilizar que a la OTAN. Cuando hablan de un gran ataque porque han despegado 10 bombarderos es de puta coña, venga no son la URSS pero esta claro que no quieren luchar, porque esperan un acuerdo que no llegara. Y esperan ese acuerod porque no quieren cambiar su pais , viven muy bien tal y como esta. El problema para no ganar , esta en el Krenlim y en la cupula economica no en el frente. Mandan 20.000 pero exigen que los de las republicas desmovilicen a los "estudiantes" que no van a estudiar nada porque estan en guerra y así sucesivamente. Los puentes siguen en pie porque no estan jugando a ganar, juegan a aburrir a occidente y a negociar despues.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Tienen un problema porque estan anclados al tablero de los anglos. Ese es su problema desde que empezo todo esto, otra Rusia dejaria de vender a occidente, movilizaria y arrasaria puesto que si se piensa tienen energia practicamente gratis, las fabricas y personal cualificado. ¿ que falla ? Pues que su kiosko esta enlazado a las normas del nuestro, toda su cupula piensa en dolares o euros.
> 
> Putin tiene mucho más miedo a movilizar que a la OTAN. Cuando hablan de un gran ataque porque han despegado 10 bombarderos es de puta coña, venga no son la URSS pero esta claro que no quieren luchar, porque esperan un acuerdo que no llegara. Y esperan ese acuerod porque no quieren cambiar su pais , viven muy bien tal y como esta. El problema para no ganar , esta en el Krenlim y en la cupula economica no en el frente. Mandan 20.000 pero exigen que los de las republicas desmovilicen a los "estudiantes" que no van a estudiar nada porque estan en guerra y así sucesivamente. Los puentes siguen en pie porque no estan jugando a ganar, juegan a aburrir a occidente y a negociar despues.



No, juegan a que los nazis bálticos y los polerdos se les vaya por fin la olla y les ataquen desde el golfo de Finlandia al Mar Negro.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Parece que estan buscando a algun forero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calopez!! Vende nuestras IP!!!!

Eso sí, la primera mía...les va a llevar a París, a la dirección de la casa de un conocido periodista de El Mundo   
A ver si le detienen en mi lugar y me parto la polla.


----------



## El-Mano (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, no existen radares indetectables. Los RWR ( radar warning receiver / receptor de alerta radar ) escanean las bandas (distintas frecuencias) de radar catalogando y identificando el tipo de radar (de descubierta o de tiro / aéreo, naval, basado en tierra, etc...) y la amenaza que presenta ese radar (sus características de emisión se contrastan contra una base de datos para confirmar el tipo de radar y permiten conocer el modelo exacto de avión, barco, radar de descubierta o batería antiaérea SAM).
> 
> Un radar para funcionar debe estar encendido y emitir su señal para recibir retornos (contactos), aunque solo sea intermitentemente. La analogía más fácil del funcionamiento de un radar es la siguiente, imagínate que estas dentro de una habitación totalmente a oscuras y de repente alguién enciende una linterna.
> 
> ...



¿Tienen modo "dispara y olvida"?


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya un gilipollas.
> Creo que éste y Peskov, son los rusos que peor me caen de todos.



Ambicioso y toca pelotas, para mí un quintacolumnista descarado.


----------



## juanmanuel (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, no existen radares indetectables. Los RWR ( radar warning receiver / receptor de alerta radar ) escanean las bandas (distintas frecuencias) de radar catalogando y identificando el tipo de radar (de descubierta o de tiro / aéreo, naval, basado en tierra, etc...) y la amenaza que presenta ese radar (sus características de emisión se contrastan contra una base de datos para confirmar el tipo de radar y permiten conocer el modelo exacto de avión, barco, radar de descubierta o batería antiaérea SAM).
> 
> Un radar para funcionar debe estar encendido y emitir su señal para recibir retornos (contactos), aunque solo sea intermitentemente. La analogía más fácil del funcionamiento de un radar es la siguiente, imagínate que estas dentro de una habitación totalmente a oscuras y de repente alguién enciende una linterna.
> 
> ...



Son 2D o hay 3D?


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Son más?



4 veces más, cómo mínimo


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (2 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Tienes razón. Hay radares pasivos, pero por lo que he estado viendo, su uso aún no se ha generalizado, o quienes ya los tienen los esconden como oro en paño. Los radares activos son bastante vulnerables. Un radar pasivo detectaría las interferencias que crea el objetivo en las emisiones de fuentes externas, por ejemplo emisiones comerciales de radio. *La única forma de cegarlo sería cargarse previamente todas las estaciones de radiodifusión del enemigo, y tener apagadas las propias.*
> 
> El Ejército de Irán cuenta con un radar pasivo único en el mundo | HISPANTV



No es posible cegarlo totalmente. Antes cuando he comentado el asunto he olvidado este punto, y son las ondas radioeléctricas que provienen del cosmos y del Sol. Y precisamente en un silencio de radio artificial total sería más más fácil percibirlas, y por descontado también quedarían impresas en las aeronaves.


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

*Ejem...ejem...*

El Español

*La Policía investiga entre los radicales pro Putin en España para identificar al autor de las cartas bomba*


Voxpopuli
*El Rey, en Zarzuela, ante la Asociación Atlántica: “¡Viva Putin!”*


----------



## Impresionante (2 Dic 2022)

Zelensky ha confirmado, el cristianismo ortodoxo será prohibido en Ucrania. Practicantes a enfrentar "sanciones personales, económicas y restrictivas".


----------



## Loignorito (2 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Justamente estos días pasados estaba pensando, y nunca había caído en la cuenta, yo en mi colegio tenía muchos, pero muchos compañeros de origen alemán, uno particularmente que éramos muy amigos, Horst de nombre, eran venidos del Paraguay, yo iba a su casa y su padre era un nazi furibundo, siempre me contaba historias y particularmente recuerdo que repetía que el gran error de Hitler fue invadir Rusia, si no fuera por eso Alemania habría ganado la guerra, unos rubios de ojos azules típicos arios, bien, a lo que iba el comentario, todos esos compañeros/campañeras del cole, de origen alemán sobre todo, pero también polacos, lituanos, checos, de donde salieron? Son hijos y nietos de los nazis fugados tras el hundimiento del Tercer Reich, son muchos y recién ahora caigo en la relación directa del tema. Saludos



Alemania quedó devastada por la guerra, es normal que mucha gente saliese de allí para buscarse un futuro. Y que lo hiciese antes de la caída de Hitler también. No tienen por qué ser todos descendientes de nazis. Incluso opositores que salieron cuando el nazismo triunfó. Habrá de todo.


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos planea asignar 37.700 millones de dólares adicionales a Kiev.
> $ 21 mil millones de ellos en ayuda militar.
> 
> Según varios informes de los medios estadounidenses, el Pentágono está implementando ahora un nuevo concepto de guerra que desarrolló hace varios años y no implica el despliegue completo de tropas ni la intervención directa en el conflicto.
> ...



Dinero a fondo perdido???


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Zelensky ha confirmado, el cristianismo ortodoxo será prohibido en Ucrania. Practicantes a enfrentar "sanciones personales, económicas y restrictivas".



No le falta nada al actor


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y cómo ha avanzado la tecnología stealth en las últimas décadas? Parece que todo se sigue basando en las formas y en ciertos revestimientos pero los radares también mejoran, y la firma IR o sonora seguramente también tienen sus debilidades.



La tecnología Stealth ha mejorado en el uso de materiales compuestos y en las formas como indicas, solo hay que comparar diseños como el F-117 y el F-35 .

Como curiosidad, una de las zonas que aumenta el RCS es la msma cúpula, se han desarrollado nuevos tipos de materiales que incluyen una capa de Oro que permiten reducirlo. Esto incluso se ha aplicado a aviones no Stealth como este F-16.







También existe la cancelación activa radar, en la cual el líder parece ser el Rafale, que en realidad es una contramedida electrónica. Basicamente es un método de análisis de la señal del radar emisor y emitir una señal falsa con el mismo RCS pero con la fase opuesta. Esta señal cancela la señal de eco del radar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Los hezpañordos antiOTAN son hezpañordos para tí?



Pozí.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Zelensky ha confirmado, el cristianismo ortodoxo será prohibido en Ucrania. Practicantes a enfrentar "sanciones personales, económicas y restrictivas".



Eso se llama de toda la vida, persecución religiosa en Fuentesauco.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pozí.



Lo suponía. Pues hablemos claro, cohone!


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Dic 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Son 2D o hay 3D?



Hay 2D y 3D.


----------



## Impresionante (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

El suelo congelado en Lugansk favorece a la ofensiva ucraniana y después de Kremennaya vendría Rubizhne.

*Las tropas ucranianas ya están muy cerca de Kremennaya. Los rusos entienden que no pueden mantener la ciudad*, - Gaidai

El jefe de la OVA de Lugansk confirmó que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no están lejos de la ciudad y expresó la esperanza de que haya buenas noticias en un futuro próximo. Agregó que el invierno está pasando factura y las temperaturas bajo cero pueden ayudar a nuestros defensores a avanzar al frente.

Porque si hace una semana recién estábamos volviendo hasta las orejas en el lodo, conduciendo con cuidado para no atascarnos, ayer vimos que el suelo estaba helado y los equipos podían moverse con seguridad”, dijo.

Gaidai también cree que después de la desocupación de Kremennaya, Rubizhne puede convertirse en la próxima ciudad liberada, porque los rusos no podrán defenderse allí durante mucho tiempo debido a la grave destrucción del asentamiento.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Dic 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿Tienen modo "dispara y olvida"?



Si te refieres a SAMs y aviones, si, por supuesto que los hay pero todo depende del modelo de avión o SAM al que te refieras.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Justamente estos días pasados estaba pensando, y nunca había caído en la cuenta, yo en mi colegio tenía muchos, pero muchos compañeros de origen alemán, uno particularmente que éramos muy amigos, Horst de nombre, eran venidos del Paraguay, yo iba a su casa y su padre era un nazi furibundo, siempre me contaba historias y particularmente recuerdo que repetía que el gran error de Hitler fue invadir Rusia, si no fuera por eso Alemania habría ganado la guerra, unos rubios de ojos azules típicos arios, bien, a lo que iba el comentario, todos esos compañeros/campañeras del cole, de origen alemán sobre todo, pero también polacos, lituanos, checos, de donde salieron? Son hijos y nietos de los nazis fugados tras el hundimiento del Tercer Reich, son muchos y recién ahora caigo en la relación directa del tema. Saludos



Claro, igual que los brasileños de ojos azules y rubios, muchos apellidos alemanes.
De misma manera que japoneses en Brasil.
Tenían grandes comunidades antes de la segunda guerra mundial los dos países y los nazis encontraron una buena red para esconderse.


----------



## niraj (2 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> La única manera que tiene un radar de ocultarse es estar apagado. Si actúa emite ondas, en la frecuencia que sea.



Están los radares pasivos, que reciben las señales de otros emisores que son reflejadas por los objetos volantes
La ventaja es que no utiliza emisores propios para "iluminar" el blanco, la desventaja es que necesitas varias antenas receptoras ya que al no tener emisión propia, la posición del blanco se determina por triangulación, y la precisión depende del número de antenas receptoras que tengas y del lugar en que las despliegues, 

Sé que hay radares militares pasivos, pero no sé si se utilizan en sistemas antiaéreos debido a la mayor lentitud en el despliegue y al número de antenas necesarias si quieres una alta precisión





El radar pasivo de Airbus Defence and Space demuestra su capacidad en escenarios reales


(defensa.com) El último desarrollo de Airbus Defence and Space en el área de los radares pasivos ha sido probado con éxito en diversos ensayos de campo...




www.defensa.com


----------



## Malevich (2 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Todos vienen de ahí. Y mienten mucho, me ha pasado más de una vez que un conocido argentino de sangre alemana sin venir a cuento me suelta que su abuelito emigró en los años 20 o algo así. Pero lo probable es que su papá lo hiciera en 1946.



Y en España. Entre otros el furibundo otanero eurodiputado por Vox.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



La UE se ha vuelto completamente loca, es como ir al tendero y ponerle tú el precio de las habichuelas.


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Aparte de que esas cifras no se las cree nadie, los colores rojo y negro de nuevo. Luego se cabrean porque les llaman de tal o cual forma...


----------



## Loignorito (2 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Calopez!! Vende nuestras IP!!!!
> 
> Eso sí, la primera mía...les va a llevar a París, a la dirección de la casa de un conocido periodista de El Mundo
> A ver si le detienen en mi lugar y me parto la polla.



Calopez no necesita vender nada, ya lo dije hace días. El server de Burbuja está alojado en San José, California. Con la ley Patriot instaurada por George W. Bush, el gobierno yanki puede acceder a todas ellas. Otra cosa es que la policía aquí necesite exigirlas por cuestiones menores, pero a 'alto nivel', aquí estamos todos fichados y bien fichados.


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y en España. Entre otros el furibundo otanero eurodiputado por Vox.



Exactamente. Ese es hijo de nazi y vasca aunque muy buenos genes no ha sacado. Si su padre hubiera pillado a un tío como el en 1942, lo mismo lo habría horneado


----------



## El_Suave (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La tecnología Stealth ha mejorado en el uso de materiales compuestos y en las formas como indicas, solo hay que comparar diseños como el F-117 y el F-35 .
> 
> Como curiosidad, una de las zonas que aumenta el RCS es la msma cúpula, se han desarrollado nuevos tipos de materiales que incluyen una capa de Oro que permiten reducirlo. Esto incluso se ha aplicado a aviones no Stealth como este F-16.
> 
> ...



Vaya, ya van encontrando utilidades para el oro, poco a poco hasta conseguirá tener un valor real mayor que el papel moneda.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La UE se ha vuelto completamente loca, es como ir al tendero y ponerle tú el precio de las habichuelas.



Es exactamente cómo funciona el mercado, el consumidor decide el precio a pagar comprando…o no comprando…


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> y no ponen en las cartas:
> Заплатите за коку. Первое предупреждение


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es exactamente cómo funciona el mercado, el consumidor decide el precio a pagar comprando…o no comprando…



Aqui tienes un documental muy bonito de como funciona la sanidad privada


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es exactamente cómo funciona el mercado, el consumidor decide el precio a pagar comprando…o no comprando…



Y el vendedor, a vendértelo o no.


----------



## kasperle1966 (2 Dic 2022)

*Por qué Europa se salva con el GNL ruso y no con el estadounidense


*
1 diciembre 2022, 11:40
Foto: Federico Gambarini/DPA/Global Look Press
Texto: Olga Samofalova

Mientras los suministros de gas por gasoducto de Rusia están bajo escrutinio, la UE ha estado comprando discretamente crecientes volúmenes de GNL, otro gas ruso. El gasto de Europa en la importación de GNL ruso se ha disparado a niveles récord, según ha averiguado Bloomberg. ¿Cómo ha empezado Rusia a suministrar más gas licuado a Europa y, sobre todo, por qué los propios europeos no ven nada malo en ello?

Como saben, Bruselas impuso un embargo de carbón, en una semana comenzará un embargo de petróleo. Varios países renunciaron al suministro de gas por gasoducto, otros dejaron pasar por alto los problemas técnicos y burocráticos de los flujos del Norte, "no se dieron cuenta" del socavamiento de sus hilos y no influyeron en absoluto en Ucrania para que restableciera los volúmenes de tránsito por su territorio.

Al mismo tiempo, los costes de Europa para importar GNL ruso en 2022 se dispararon a niveles récord, según descubrió Bloomberg. La UE ha aumentado sus compras de GNL a Rusia en un 40% a lo largo del año. De enero a septiembre, la UE gastó la cifra récord de 12.500 millones de euros (13.000 millones de dólares) en GNL ruso, cinco veces más que un año antes. Se trata de un trago amargo para muchos países del bloque, que impusieron duras sanciones al Kremlin para privarle de fondos para dirigir la SBO en Ucrania, según la agencia de noticias occidental.
Como muestran los datos de seguimiento de buques y puertos, la creciente demanda de países como Francia y Bélgica ha contribuido a convertir a Rusia en el segundo proveedor de GNL del noroeste de Europa este año. En primer lugar está Qatar, que tradicionalmente suministra GNL a la región europea. Mientras que el noroeste de Europa recibe bastante más GNL ruso que estadounidense. Aunque fue Estados Unidos quien prometió salvar a los europeos con su gas tras la supresión del suministro de los gasoductos rusos.

Conviene saber que Bélgica, los Países Bajos y Francia aceptan el GNL ruso, pero está más repartido por toda Europa. Entre los países europeos, sólo el Reino Unido y los países bálticos han dejado de comprar GNL ruso.

_El GNL ruso seguirá entrando en Europa y la mayoría de los países europeos hacen la vista gorda,_

dice Ann-Sophie Corbo, investigadora del Centro de Política Energética Global de la Universidad de Columbia. Porque la UE se enfrenta a una escasez física real de combustible azul. Esto no sólo conlleva un recurso caro, sino también una contracción de la industria, es decir, de la demanda.

Hay dos plantas de GNL en el noroeste de Rusia. Se trata de Portovaya LNG y Vysotsky LNG. Sin embargo, se trata de plantas pequeñas y la primera no empezó a funcionar hasta este otoño. Por eso hablamos principalmente del suministro de Yamal LNG de Novatek a Europa. Inicialmente, Yamal LNG tenía previsto suministrar gas a Asia, en primer lugar a China. Y hasta el año 2022, los principales volúmenes iban efectivamente hacia allí.




Entonces, ¿por qué ha cambiado tanto la situación este año?

En primer lugar, por primera vez, el mercado europeo, más que el asiático, se ha convertido en un mercado premium para el gas. Los precios del gas en Europa siempre fueron más bajos que en Asia hasta 2022. Ahora es al revés, por lo que el crecimiento de los suministros de GNL ruso se explica por la razón económica, dijo Igor Yushkov, principal experto del Fondo Nacional de Seguridad Energética y experto de la Universidad Financiera dependiente del Gobierno de la Federación Rusa.

El segundo punto es que hay restricciones de hielo para el suministro de Yamal LNG a Asia. "Una vez que termine la temporada de navegación en la Ruta Marítima Septentrional, el GNL sólo podrá ser desviado a Europa. Pero cuando el mercado principal era Asia, a menudo en invierno el GNL de Yamal se recargaba en Europa desde un buque cisterna rompehielos a un buque cisterna normal, y luego este GNL pasaba por el Canal de Suez de todos modos a Asia", dice Igor Yushkov. Pero este año no es China la que está "aspirando" todo el GNL libre del mercado, sino Europa.

_ "Así que incluso en verano, cuando Yamal LNG tuvo la oportunidad de suministrar GNL a través de la Ruta Marítima del Norte hacia el Este, los principales volúmenes seguían yendo al mercado europeo por razones económicas"._

- añade Yushkov.

La tercera razón es el aumento global de la capacidad de Yamal LNG, donde las cuatro fases están funcionando a pleno rendimiento este año. La capacidad de diseño es de unos 16,5 millones de toneladas, pero al final del año producirá bastante más: unos 20 millones de toneladas.

Es interesante que casi 16 millones de toneladas sean contratadas y suministradas en virtud de contratos con clientes a largo plazo. Los volúmenes que la planta produce por encima de esta cantidad no se contratan y van al mercado al contado. Leonid Mikhelson, propietario de Yamal LNG, declaró que la empresa gana ahora más con estos volúmenes excedentes, que ascienden a unos 4 millones de toneladas, que con todos los otros 16 millones de toneladas.

La explicación es fácil. Los contratos se firmaron cuando los precios del GNL eran mucho más bajos que ahora. Los compradores de GNL ruso en virtud de estos contratos se encuentran en una posición muy ventajosa. Pero Novatek vende los "excedentes" de GNL a precios al contado, muchas veces superiores. 

_"Incluso la empresa china CNPC, que tiene un contrato con Novatek, vende parte de este GNL en el mercado europeo como comerciante"_, afirma Yushkov. La cuestión es que a la empresa china le resulta rentable revender el GNL a los europeos y obtener un margen rentable sobre la diferencia entre el precio de compra (estipulado en el contrato) y el precio al contado al que lo compran los europeos.

El consumo de gas en China ha disminuido, en primer lugar, debido a los bloqueos que se están produciendo este año. En segundo lugar, por el aumento del consumo de carbón a raíz de la agenda medioambiental europea que se adentra en las sombras. China ha aumentado su propia producción de carbón y ha incrementado sus importaciones de carbón de Rusia a precios atractivos.

Así, el crecimiento de los suministros de GNL ruso a Europa se explica por factores económicos. Y por eso la UE aumenta tranquilamente sus compras y no lo considera un problema, mientras que en los círculos políticos europeos se habla constantemente del gas de los gasoductos de Rusia y de la necesidad de deshacerse de él.

Según Bloomberg, la cuota de gas ruso por gasoducto en la región disminuirá del 30% en 2021 al 10% en 2022. Mientras que la parte del GNL en el suministro ruso es casi la mitad.

_"Los europeos no ven el GNL como una especie de gas nacional. No tienen la misma negatividad hacia el GNL que hacia el gas de gasoducto. Probablemente se trata de la demonización de Gazprom que se observó durante varios años. Porque el gas de los gasoductos solía venir siempre de Rusia y de Gazprom"_, dice Igor Yushkov. Mientras que el GNL se percibió inicialmente como un ahorro de gas procedente de Rusia. En primer lugar, Estados Unidos promovió activamente su GNL como una salvación para Europa. En otras palabras, se trata de unas relaciones públicas competentes y de unos titulares adecuados en los medios de comunicación, que ayuden a crear una idea de gas _"bueno" y "malo"_.

Al mismo tiempo, Yushkov señala que, en principio, los europeos no han rechazado el gas ruso, salvo algunos países. Aunque los políticos han hablado de reducir su cuota y abandonarla en unos años. Pero han surgido problemas por la imposibilidad de hacer pasar este gas por las tuberías. Las razones, como saben, son diferentes.

El oleoducto Yamal-Europa fue cerrado por los polacos debido a la nacionalización de la participación de Gazprom en el operador de la tubería. Ucrania se negó a aceptar el gas a través del gasoducto Sohranovka, dejando sólo el gasoducto Sudzha. Según el contrato, deberían pasar por Ucrania 109 millones de metros cúbicos al día, pero son 2,5 veces menos: 42 millones de metros cúbicos. 





"Nord Stream 1" se detuvo gradualmente en septiembre debido a problemas de sanciones con las turbinas, "Nord Stream 2" debido a una suspensión de la certificación, y luego estas tuberías fueron voladas en las aguas aparentemente seguras de Europa justo en frente de las fuerzas de la OTAN. Europa estaría encantada de comprar gas ruso a través de las tuberías, pero no hay posibilidad, las rutas han sido cortadas, dijo Yushkov.

*Почему Европу спасает российский, а не американский СПГ*


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Dic 2022)

Los conglomerados industriales alemanes ya están preparando las maletas, irse a América o a Asia ya es una cuestión de supervivencia básica, lo sueños otaneros de que van a conquistar Rusia y van a poder depredar gratis sus recursos naturales son pura fantasía.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es exactamente cómo funciona el mercado, el consumidor decide el precio a pagar comprando…o no comprando…



Para eso no necesitan establecer un precio máximo, con no hacer los pedidos, es suficiente, lo que pretende VonderPollas es obligar a Rusia a venderle el petroleo estableciendo ella el precio, y naturalmente, eso solo lleva a que el proveedor deje de vender, como cualquier proveedor en esa tesitura.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Dic 2022)

Los que somos ya viejos sabemos que aquel que resiste gana…quien ha visto al imperio hace tiempo (y sus CMs en este foro dando la lata en el hilo de Venezuela) y quién les ve ahora…en esta guerra por la energía Maduro les ha dado un revolcón…








Venezuela y la petrolera estadounidense Chevron suscriben "importantes contratos" en Caracas


Los contratos fueron firmados por el ministro de Petróleo, Tareck El Aissami; y el presidente de Chevron Corporation, Javier La Rosa.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Aqui tienes un documental muy bonito de como funciona la sanidad privada



Michael Moore? En serio?
Los problemas de la sanidad americana no es que es “privada”, sino otros que no tienen nada que ver
Tú a un médico que te salva la vida quieres que cobre bien o no, eso es lo que te tienes que preguntar, si cobra mucho, habrá que pagarle o tú o que obligues a otros a hacerlo (impuestos) con el riesgo de que se cansen y pasen de trabajar para ti.
La otra opción es pagar poco al médico y…tú verás…


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> En Video : Se ha presentado un cortometraje de como por años los neonazis se estuvieron propagando por Ucrania
> 
> 
> La filmación de News Front muestra claramente el período de paso de la nazificación por Ucrania. Varias generaciones de notorios rusófobos trabajaron en el proyecto Ucrania-Anti-Rusia en diferentes países de Europa, EE. UU., Canadá. Lograron ciertos éxitos, cuyos resultados se pueden ver hoy...
> ...



No esta subtitulado siquiera?


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Para eso no necesitan establecer un precio máximo, con no hacer los pedidos, es suficiente, lo que pretende VonderPollas es obligar a Rusia a venderle el petroleo estableciendo ella el precio, y naturalmente, eso solo lleva a que el proveedor deje de vender, como cualquier proveedor en esa tesitura.



Va a dejar de hacerlo de todas formas, no? Es lo que rebuznáis por aquí, qué problema hay entonces?
Yo no quiero recursos manchados de sangre


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y el vendedor, a vendértelo o no.



El vendedor ha dicho que no vende ya, y?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Michael Moore? En serio?
> Los problemas de la sanidad americana no es que es “privada”, sino otros que no tienen nada que ver
> Tú a un médico que te salva la vida quieres que cobre bien o no, eso es lo que te tienes que preguntar, si cobra mucho, habrá que pagarle o tú o que obligues a otros a hacerlo (impuestos) con el riesgo de que se cansen y pasen de trabajar para ti.
> La otra opción es pagar poco al médico y…tú verás…



Mirate el final.... vamos tu no te lo vas a mirar... el que quiera q se mire el final por el ridiculo que hace nuestro coleguilla anarcocapitalista


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Va a dejar de hacerlo de todas formas, no? Es lo que rebuznáis por aquí, qué problema hay entonces?
> Yo no quiero recursos manchados de sangre



El problema es que VonDerPollas pretendia que Rusia le regalase el petroleo. Lo que tu puedas querer es irrelevante, la UE necesita ese petroleo o se hundirá en la miseria. La locura es pretender obligar a que te vendan un bien al precio que tu fijes. ¿Donde está ahí tu cacareada libertad de mercado?


----------



## vettonio (2 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y en España. Entre otros el furibundo otanero eurodiputado por Vox.


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El vendedor ha dicho que no vende ya, y?



Que es probable que el precio del petróleo se dispare, al quitar 6-8 millones de barriles diarios. Y también el gas.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Es reconfortante comprobar como es España, la inmensa mayoría de la población apoya nítidamente a Ucrania, la víctima de la agresión rusa. 

Y que solo una minoría, bastante exótica, de extremistas, conspiranoicos, y nostálgicos, de dictadores y sátrapas de cualquier ideología es la que apoya al criminal del Kremlin.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Mirate el final.... vamos tu no te lo vas a mirar... el que quiera q se mire el final por el ridiculo que hace nuestro coleguilla anarcocapitalista



No puedo ahora hacerlo, pero eso no quita lo que digo, debes entender lo que digo.
Puedes explicar tú ese final? Por qué esa manía de no explicar las cosas uno mismo? Si tanta razón crees que tiene…por qué no lo explicas tú y te dejas de poner vídeos de dos horas..


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que es probable que el precio del petróleo se dispare, al quitar 6-8 millones de barriles diarios. Y también el gas.



Si lo va a hacer igual, ya que la acción es la misma…
O es que hay dudas? Porque es la sensación que me da a mi…


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El problema es que VonDerPollas pretendia que Rusia le regalase el petroleo. Lo que tu puedas querer es irrelevante, la UE necesita ese petroleo o se hundirá en la miseria. La locura es pretender obligar a que te vendan un bien al precio que tu fijes. ¿Donde está ahí tu cacareada libertad de mercado?



Precisamente la libertad de mercado es escoger a quien compro


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No puedo ahora hacerlo, pero eso no quita lo que digo, debes entender lo que digo.
> Puedes explicar tú ese final? Por qué esa manía de no explicar las cosas uno mismo? Si tanta razón crees que tiene…por qué no lo explicas tú y te dejas de poner vídeos de dos horas..



Pero si es muy sencillo, tu pretendes volver a la época victoriana, si no tienen dinero para pagar al médico, te mueres y santas pascuas, haber estudiaouuu


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No puedo ahora hacerlo, pero eso no quita lo que digo, debes entender lo que digo.
> Puedes explicar tú ese final? Por qué esa manía de no explicar las cosas uno mismo? Si tanta razón crees que tiene…por qué no lo explicas tú y te dejas de poner vídeos de dos horas..



trabaja un poco para ganarte el sueldo. No seas vago.... nosotros ya te ayudamos cachondeandonos de ti, Asi nos puedes contestar


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es reconfortante comprobar como es España, la inmensa mayoría de la población apoya nítidamente a Ucrania, la víctima de la agresión rusa.
> 
> Y que solo una minoría, bastante exótica, de extremistas, conspiranoicos, y nostálgicos, de dictadores y sátrapas de cualquier ideología es la que apoya al criminal del Kremlin.



Que casualidad, justo la minoria que no se ha metido la mierda transgénica sin rechistar...


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Precisamente la libertad de mercado es escoger a quien compro



Y la mía es escoger si compro gas ruso, rechazo el nigeriano por ser un país feminicida, o como fruta turca. Las sanciones son un acto de guerra, sin consultar a la ciudadanía y que al final destruyen la tan cacareada "soberanía del consumidor", que obviamente no existe. Y cada vez veremos más pisoteada esta soberanía cuando empiecen a impedirnos comprar teléfonos Huawei y lo que se les ocurra. Con los medicamentos la tiranía es absoluta.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Dic 2022)

...


alfonbass dijo:


> Es exactamente cómo funciona el mercado, el consumidor decide el precio a pagar comprando…o no comprando…



Tu no has oído hablar de la elasticidad de un producto.

Aprende un poco y no des clases , por favor, que la cagas.





Elasticidad (economía) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero si es muy sencillo, tu pretendes volver a la época victoriana, si no tienen dinero para pagar al médico, te mueres y santas pascuas, haber estudiaouuu



Es que lo que pretendes precisamente es eso, que el que no tenga la piche, precisamente porque en un modelo de estado como el tuyo es imposible prosperar
Qué más da una supuesta “seguridad” cuando vas a tener lo mismo en toda tu vida, qué sentido tiene eso? Ninguno


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Te equivocas. Como cualquier otro episodio histórico, la INVASION de Rusia contra Ucrania tiene muchas causas, pero solo un culpable: el que pudiendo tomar muchas decisiones, toma la de atacar. -------Rusia.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y la mía es escoger si compro gas ruso, rechazo el nigeriano por ser un país feminicida, o como fruta turca. Las sanciones son un acto de guerra, sin consultar a la ciudadanía y que al final destruyen la tan cacareada "soberanía del consumidor", que obviamente no existe. Y cada vez veremos más pisoteada esta soberanía cuando empiecen a impedirnos comprar teléfonos Huawei y lo que se les ocurra. Con los medicamentos la tiranía es absoluta.



Seguro que si te montas una empresa capaz de montar todo y de comprar gas ruso lo puedes hacer, la cuestión es no usar a otros para hacerlo ni dejar que Putin nos toree con el gas


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Te equivocas. Como cualquier otro episodio histórico, la INVASION de Rusia contra Ucrania tiene muchas causas, pero solo un culpable: el que pudiendo tomar muchas decisiones, toma la de atacar. -------Rusia.



O el que le acota todas las opciones hasta dejarle solo esa.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Joderrr,parece que aqui como estamos viendo hay mucho fan del terrorista hijodeputin....menudos sinverguenzas.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que lo que pretendes precisamente es eso, que el que no tenga la piche, precisamente porque en un modelo de estado como el tuyo es imposible prosperar
> Qué más da una supuesta “seguridad” cuando vas a tener lo mismo en toda tu vida, qué sentido tiene eso? Ninguno



¿Acaso tu sistema garantiza la prosperidad general? si es exactamente lo contrario.¿Sabes cuantos millones de estadounidenses vivien sin seguro sanitario alguno? 35 millones. Y otros muchos millones con seguros de mierda que no les cubren las enfermedades graves. 
Prefiero la seguridad de tener lo mismo toda la vida, que la inseguridad de no tener una mierda si no he nacido rico o no la chupo.


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si lo va a hacer igual, ya que la acción es la misma…
> O es que hay dudas? Porque es la sensación que me da a mi…



Por supuesto que podría subir, y bastante. Ya sea porque decidan no vender, o porque lo hagan destrangis, en plan mercado negro.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Acaso tu sistema garantiza la prosperidad general? si es exactamente lo contrario.¿Sabes cuantos millones de estadounidenses vivien sin seguro sanitario alguno? 35 millones. Y otros muchos millones con seguros de mierda que no les cubren las enfermedades graves.
> Prefiero la seguridad de tener lo mismo toda la vida, que la inseguridad de no tener una mierda si no he nacido rico o no la chupo.



La cuestión es que lo que tú prefieras no lo puedes hacer extensible al resto


----------



## Rothmans Racing (2 Dic 2022)

Muere el líder de Estado Islámico, el segundo en lo que va de año


El grupo terrorista Estado Islámico (EI) anunció este miércoles la muerte de su líder, Abu al Hasan al Qurashi, nombrado el pasado marzo,




www.republica.com


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Seguro que si te montas una empresa capaz de montar todo y de comprar gas ruso lo puedes hacer, la cuestión es no usar a otros para hacerlo ni dejar que Putin nos toree con el gas



No. La cuestión es que yo debería tener derecho a adquirir gas y los intermediarios mafiosos deben ofrecérselo de cualquier origen. Si llamas libertad a que 3 concesionarios mafiosos de los Estados decidan por tí, en poca estima tienes a la libertad. Las sanciones son una acción mafiosa en la que unos señores sin poderes para ello deciden romper el libre comercio por sus intereses, sin consultar con nadie.

Países como Arabia Saudí no deberían tener derecho a vender nada y son los amos del mundo con alfombra roja.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Por supuesto que podría subir, y bastante. Ya sea porque decidan no vender, o porque lo hagan destrangis, en plan mercado negro.



Como ahora?


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No. La cuestión es que yo debería tener derecho a adquirir gas y los intermediarios mafiosos deben ofrecérselo de cualquier origen. Si llamas libertad a que 3 concesionarios mafiosos de los Estados decidan por tí, en poca estima tienes a la libertad.
> 
> Países como Arabia Saudí no deberían tener derecho a vender nada y son los amos del mundo con alfombra roja.



Pero tú, no el estado en donde vives, que ya ha escogido por ti
Y si vivieras en Rusia lo mismo y mucho más, es lo que tiene querer estado y mas estado


----------



## Kron II (2 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Calopez no necesita vender nada, ya lo dije hace días. El server de Burbuja está alojado en San José, California. Con la ley Patriot instaurada por George W. Bush, el gobierno yanki puede acceder a todas ellas. Otra cosa es que la policía aquí necesite exigirlas por cuestiones menores, pero a 'alto nivel', aquí estamos todos fichados y bien fichados.



De todas formas, por mi formación sé como funciona el protocolo TCP/IP, pero no siento necesidad de esconder nada. Como otras tantas personas sólo expreso mi opinión sobre los temas que más entiendo y siempre sin insultar. El día que sienta que no tengo libertad para expresar mi opinión libremente sin insultar a nadie, será el momento de abandonar Europa ya que no tiene sentido estar dentro de una estructura política donde no se puede expresar tu opinión con respeto.

Lo que si que puedo afirmar es que donde he advertido más radicalidad es en los defensores de la OTAN. Ya no es que, muchas veces, no es que se guarden las más mínimas formas, es que muchos de ellos se configuran como código binario: estás conmigo, o eres mi enemigo. Es imposible debatir con los más radicales, lo único que buscan es ganar el argumento a toda costa y tener la última palabra. Por ello he puesto en ignorados a bastantes de ellos.

A los que ponen las fotos de los cadáveres, y disfrutan con ello, sin ni siquiera advertirlo, directamente no puedo definirlos, tal vez un psicólogo pueda clasificarlos mejor que yo. En una guerra todos los participantes sufren, comenzando por las familias de los soldados, y todos merecen el mayor respeto.


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joderrr,parece que aqui como estamos viendo hay mucho fan del terrorista hijodeputin....menudos sinverguenzas.



Terroristas, terroristas. me suena..
Público Tv - EEUU enviará armas directamente a los rebeldes sirios


----------



## arriondas (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Como ahora?



Peor, al no poder usar los buques de la UE y el G7. No hay tantos de terceros países.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

El ejercito ruso está buscando pueblos nuevos para robar todo lo que pillen de las casas de los ucranianos. Este año ya tienen regalo para sus madres: Lavadoras robadas a los ucranianos. 

Son delincuentes, chorizos comunes, violadores y asesinos desvalijando casas antes de irse al otro barrio a rendir cuentas.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Mucha pendiente



Ese freno de mano hechao....


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero tú, no el estado en donde vives, que ya ha escogido por ti
> Y si vivieras en Rusia lo mismo y mucho más, es lo que tiene querer estado y mas estado



Pues eso. Que nos pregunten si queremos gas ruso barato o americano caro. O si queríamos vacunas Pfizer. O que nos explique la AEM por que autorizó un tratamiento para dejar de fumar que mataba de cáncer pulmonar a sus usuarios, lo que revela que ciencia hay poca o nada en esos entes públicos que se arrogan el derecho de decidir por mí.

Probablemente la seguridad alimentaria sea una de las razones más lógicas y manejadas con honradez en todo esto, pero los "libegales" de salón jamás protestan por la farmafia, las agencias del medicamento o las sanciones comerciales en general, que son la guerra, son lo mismo que las cañoneras del comodoro Perry y la propaganda televisiva ha hecho que la fracción retrasada d ela población las acepte como algo normal.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> T*erroristas, terroristas. me suena..*
> Público Tv - EEUU enviará armas directamente a los rebeldes sirios



Claro que te suena puta rata china.


----------



## niraj (2 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Europa paga 50.000 millones por llenar los almacenes de gas, ocho veces más
> 
> 
> La invasión rusa de Ucrania está pasando una enorme factura a la Unión Europea. Según se recoge en un informe elaborado por la Agencia Europea de Reguladores de la Energía (ACER) al que tuvo acceso elEconomista.es, llenar los almacenes de gas natural ha costado 50.000 millones de euros, ocho...
> ...



Exacto
USA ha pasado de la recesión a un PIB positivo exclusivamente por el aumento del valor de las exportaciones energéticas, gas y petróleo fundamentalmente, hacia la UE

Por ahora los países de la UE van resistiendo a base de más deuda, pero a medio plazo es insostenible


----------



## Salamandra (2 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El problema es que VonDerPollas pretendia que Rusia le regalase el petroleo. Lo que tu puedas querer es irrelevante, la UE necesita ese petroleo o se hundirá en la miseria. La locura es pretender obligar a que te vendan un bien al precio que tu fijes. ¿Donde está ahí tu cacareada libertad de mercado?



Ese es el chocolate del loro. Es la parte estúpida que evita ver la parte de chantaje perverso.

No, no piensan sólo que pueden imponer el precio, es que saben como van a hacerlo: barcos rusos, nastis, no les dejamos atracar en nuestros puertos ni en los puertos de los que controlamos ¿seguro? nada de seguros nuestros....vale entonces seguros rusos no hay problema. 

¿No hay problema con los seguros rusos?. Pues depende del miedo que tengas a quedarte empantanado en cualquier puerto o en tener cualquier tipo de accidente. Claro que no es éso lo que se ha vendido, sólo se ha vendido la estridente propuesta de poner precio al petróleo del otro, pero no su verdadera extorsión.

A quien le importa que no compre petróleo la mitad de mundo ( que ni éso) si vas a vender a la otra parte del mundo. Se trata que la otra parte del mundo no pueda comprarlo porque no le llegue o porque nadie se atreva con el flete.

Si el precio va con rebaja y para que los productos energéticos rusos lleven rebaja no necesitan más sanciones puesto que Rusia puede y va a vender a quien le de la gana ¿para que ponen las sanciones si ahora puedes vender oficialmente además?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La cuestión es que lo que tú prefieras no lo puedes hacer extensible al resto



Le dijo la sartén al cazo: apártate que me tiznas.


----------



## rejon (2 Dic 2022)

Solo Rusia y el hijoPutin han dicho abiertamente que quieren una limpieza étnica, Ucrania solo quiere la paz y ser un país occidental, no un país del tercer mundo como Rusia.


----------



## anonimo123 (2 Dic 2022)

El propelente de esos cacharros ya está fosilizado


----------



## Hao X (2 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Exacto
> USA ha pasado de la recesión a un PIB positivo exclusivamente por el aumento del valor de las exportaciones energéticas, gas y petróleo fundamentalmente, hacia la UE
> 
> Por ahora los países de la UE van resistiendo a base de más deuda, pero a medio plazo es insostenible



Es que es horrible, éramos pocos y parió la abuela.

Ósea, ya teníamos una economía de mierda antes de esto, ahora vamos disparados hacia Sudamérica. Y todo por venderse a los putos americanos.


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La tecnología Stealth ha mejorado en el uso de materiales compuestos y en las formas como indicas, solo hay que comparar diseños como el F-117 y el F-35 .
> 
> Como curiosidad, una de las zonas que aumenta el RCS es la msma cúpula, se han desarrollado nuevos tipos de materiales que incluyen una capa de Oro que permiten reducirlo. Esto incluso se ha aplicado a aviones no Stealth como este F-16.
> 
> ...



Si las tecnologías stealth han avanzado tanto y son tan buenas, ¿por qué en esta guerra se ven menos aviones que en el aeropuerto de Cuenca?


----------



## Argentium (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ucrania recibió los primeros sistemas de defensa aérea Hawk procedentes de España.
> /Ministro Reznikov/
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Y ahora que? Rusia no nos venderá más gas licuado ahora que le quituplicamos las compras  ?
Qué sí, que no cunda el pánico, el Kremlin está en manos de gente de la "happy flowers", unos hippies de la primera hora, nada rencorosos, los europeos les damos armas y dinero a su enemigo para que revienten a los soldados rusos y asi y todo no se lo toman a mal y nos mandan energía vital, y si no fuera por los metidos de los ingleses los Nord Stream vendrían a tope de gas hacia Europa !!! Y algunos todavía los critican a los buenos de los rusos, déjense de joder, son buena gente, gracias por ser como sos Vladimir, no te mueras nunca!!!


----------



## mazuste (2 Dic 2022)

Italia se apodera de una refinería de petróleo rusa -

*Roma ha impuesto una supervisión estatal a una planta de procesamiento propiedad de Lukoil *
_*antes de un embargo de la UE, según la agencia de noticias AFP © Thierry Monasse / Getty Images

El Gobierno italiano ha puesto bajo tutela estatal refinería en Sicilia propiedad de la mayor compañía
petrolera privada rusa, Lukoil, días antes de un embargo de la UE a las importaciones de crudo ruso, 
informó el jueves la agencia AFP, citando fuentes gubernamentales.

La planta de ISAB, cerca de Siracusa, es una de las mayores de Europa y refina una quinta parte 
del crudo italiano. La planta ha dependido exclusivamente del petróleo ruso de los Urales y ahora
corre el riesgo de dejar de producir y cerrarse cuando la prohibición entre en vigor el 5 de diciembre.

El gobierno italiano está trabajando ara mantener la refinería operativa con el fin de salvar los puestos
de trabajo y asegurar el suministro de energía, no descarta la nacionalización, informó La Republica, *_
*citando al presidente de la región de Sicilia, Renato Schifani.*


----------



## Expected (2 Dic 2022)

Alguien le ha explicado a los rusos....que nuestro Gobierno es un Bobierno ("Gobierno de Bonobos") títere....puesto por los independentistas y los partidos minoritarios pero que los españoles estamos hartos de nuestros políticos...y que en ningún momento estamos de acuerdo con sus declaraciones ni con que regalen nuestros sistemas de defensa para una disputa territorial de una operación especial que ni nos va ni nos viene. Le podemos explicar que además tenemos una ministra de igualdad que era cajera...y que es feminista y es tan tolili que ha logrado que estemos soltando a los violadores en masa (y que siempre hemos soñado con tener una ministra como su portavoz...que es una Diosa).

Me encantaría que alguien pudiera traducir eso en un buen ruso, para firmarlo y enviarlo a la embajada rusa. Al final, nos meterán un pepinazo en Torrejón de Ardoz....porque van a pensar que somos tan gilipollas como nuestros políticos.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si las tecnologías stealth han avanzado tanto y son tan buenas, ¿por qué en esta guerra se ven menos aviones que en el aeropuerto de Cuenca?



Pues por eso, porque son invisibles e insonoros.


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La tecnología Stealth ha mejorado en el uso de materiales compuestos y en las formas como indicas, solo hay que comparar diseños como el F-117 y el F-35 .
> 
> Como curiosidad, una de las zonas que aumenta el RCS es la msma cúpula, se han desarrollado nuevos tipos de materiales que incluyen una capa de Oro que permiten reducirlo. Esto incluso se ha aplicado a aviones no Stealth como este F-16.
> 
> ...



Pero entre el F-22 y el F-35 o el B-2 y el B-21, los primeros separados por una década y los segundos por 3 y media nada menos, ¿realmente ha progresado mucho la cosa?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si las tecnologías stealth han avanzado tanto y son tan buenas, ¿por qué en esta guerra se ven menos aviones que en el aeropuerto de Cuenca?



La VKS Rusa trabaja todos los días, que no veamos vídeos no significa que no se estén utilizando.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues eso. Que nos pregunten si queremos gas ruso barato o americano caro. O si queríamos vacunas Pfizer. O que nos explique la AEM por que autorizó un tratamiento para dejar de fumar que mataba de cáncer pulmonar a sus usuarios, lo que revela que ciencia hay poca o nada en esos entes públicos que se arrogan el derecho de decidir por mí.
> 
> Probablemente la seguridad alimentaria sea una de las razones más lógicas y manejadas con honradez en todo esto, pero los "libegales" de salón jamás protestan por la farmafia, las agencias del medicamento o las sanciones comerciales en general, que son la guerra, son lo mismo que las cañoneras del comodoro Perry y la propaganda televisiva ha hecho que la fracción retrasada d ela población las acepte como algo normal.



Es interesante tu postura. Coincido bastante. 
Pero eres consciente que eres liberal, no?
De verdad, me refiero.


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es interesante tu postura. Coincido bastante.
> Pero eres consciente que eres liberal, no?
> De verdad, me refiero.



Pero para qué sirve viviendo en un mundo que es un engaño absoluto, ni hay orden basado en reglas, ni ha habido nunca comercio libre ni aproximadamente. Ahora mismo hay gente que cree que en Europa no hay un SO propio porque somos unos mantas y hacen falta portentos de Silicon Valley, pero en realidad es por la subordinación a USA que surge del orden de 1945. De hecho Airbus es una anomalía que en USA querrían haber destruido y a la que hacen cosas tan bonitas como anularle un concurso de aviones cisterna para la USAF porque "algo salió mal" y los militares preferían el europeo. Aquí mediante agencias o normativas que algunas veces son razonables y muchas no, nos han metido en un sistema corrupto y mediatizado en el que realmente no tenemos tanta capacidad de elección como nos venden. Quizá es porque Bernays y algunos otros han sido los seres más nefastos de la Historia humana y han dado con los resortes de manipulación que han facilitado esta deriva totalitaria camuflada. El vídeo puede que no matara a la estrella de la radio, pero la televisión ha asesinado los valores democráticos y el mundo es hoy peor que hace 100 años en muchos aspectos, sobre todo los relativos a nuestra relación con el poder y su control. En 1907 se llamaba "gobierno largo" a que Maura lograse aguantar año y medio sin ser derribado, hoy se hacen agendas para 2030 y 2050 porque el control es casi total.


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Solo Rusia y el hijoPutin han dicho abiertamente que quieren una limpieza étnica, Ucrania solo quiere la paz y ser un país occidental, no un país del tercer mundo como Rusia.



De limpieza étnica a los únicos que se ha oído hablar es a los nacionalistas ucranianos, los rusos nunca han hablado de ello, además que Rusia es más multirracial que Ucrania.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero entre el F-22 y el F-35 o el B-2 y el B-21, los primeros separados por una década y los segundos por 3 y media nada menos, ¿realmente ha progresado mucho la cosa?



Si que ha avanzado, sobre todo en materiales, software, armamento, distribución de datos en red, etc... Lo que si es cierto es que como la amenaza no era tan grande como en tiempos de la Guerra Fria no se ha avanzado tan rápido.


----------



## mazuste (2 Dic 2022)

La guerra de Ricitos de Oro
por Dmitry Orlov

*"Como una gota de veneno infecta todo el tonel de vino, estos ucranianos occidentales,
con mucha ayuda y fondos de los nazis alemanes, y luego de USAnos y canadienses, 
lograron infectar una gran parte del antiguo territorio ucraniano con un falso nacionalismo
basado en una historia falsificada y una cultura inventada al azar. Las prohibiciones
oficiales de la enseñanza y del uso del ruso han hecho surgir una generación de jóvenes 
que son esencialmente analfabetos en su ruso nativo. Se les enseña en ucraniano, pero
la alfabetización en ucraniano es casi un oxímoron, ya que nunca se ha escrito ni publicado
nada importante en esa lengua y la gran mayoría de las obras literarias ucranianas están,
lo han adivinado, en ruso"*.





The Golden Age of America | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is




...


----------



## Argentium (2 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En el cielo de la RPD cerca de Ukrainka, un MiG-29 ucraniano fue derribado durante un dogfight. Además en el área de Nikolsky, nuestra defensa aérea derribó un Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.
> 
> @epoddubny



La pregunta es, como es posible que luego de 9 meses de combates los ucranianos dispongan de aviones de guerra operativos? Durante la guerra de las Malvinas, los ingleses infiltraron comandos en el continente para destruir los aviones argentinos en tierra y lo mismo hicieron con los aviones operativos en las propias islas, no se, tal vez los rusos no dispongan de grupos comando como las SAS o no se les haya ocurrido, muchas, muchísimas, demasiadas cositas raras vienen haciendo los rusos, patean en contra, algo no encaja, pero esto lo contarán los libros de historia. Saludos
Claro que los ingleses querían ganar la guerra y actuaban en consecuencia...


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si que ha avanzado, sobre todo en materiales, software, armamento, distribución de datos en red, etc... Lo que si es cierto es que como la amenaza no era tan grande como en tiempos de la Guerra Fria no se ha avanzado tan rápido.



Me imagino. La cosa sería tener métricas de la evolución de la detectabilidad, de los costes operativos que supone reponer los revestimientos, etc. No sé por qué pero sospecho que igual que los serbios pudieron cazar un F-117 en los 90, el F-35 no es tan silencioso como nos quieren vender.


----------



## Plutarko (2 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Tienes razón. Hay radares pasivos, pero por lo que he estado viendo, su uso aún no se ha generalizado, o quienes ya los tienen los esconden como oro en paño. Los radares activos son bastante vulnerables. Un radar pasivo detectaría las interferencias que crea el objetivo en las emisiones de fuentes externas, por ejemplo emisiones comerciales de radio. La única forma de cegarlo sería cargarse previamente todas las estaciones de radiodifusión del enemigo, y tener apagadas las propias.
> 
> El Ejército de Irán cuenta con un radar pasivo único en el mundo | HISPANTV



Como culturilla esto es lo que se veia a nivel amateur cuando estaba activo el transmisor de TV de la bola del mundo en Madrid. Desde unos 150km, aviones que iban por el norte de la sierra de Madrid principalmente.

Las lineas horizontales son la portadora de audio de TV, las eses que van de arriba abajo son aviones (la mayoria aviones comerciales grandes) que reflejan la señal de la portadora y por el efecto doppler salen con la frecuencia modificada. Con un par de receptores se puede sacar la posicion de avion. Se puede calcular facilmente la velocidad relativa entre del avion respecto al transmisor por el doppler, con otro receptor y con la diferencia de velocidades pues sacas el vector. Eso si, el area que se cubre con los radares biestaticos de este tipo es muy reducida en comparacion con un monoestatico.
Pero tiene ventajas. Que no das el cante emitiendo RF y que los aviones invisibles son poco invisibles a un radar biestatico.

Este tipo de radar es "facil" de montar a nivel amateur mientras tengas transmisores localizados, por ejemplo, los VOR, no son tan potentes como un transmisor de TV analogica pero se pueden usar. Algunos usan la radio FM comercial de 88 a 108 MHz, pero eso ya requiere un poco de maestria en el procesado de señales.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

No olviden que una de las cualidades del jojol es la de taimado mentiroso.

S*egún Larry Johnson, si la cifra de bajas entre las AFU nombrada por Von der Leyen es correcta*, sumando los heridos, el número total de bajas es el 40% (450.000 bajas y heridos) del ejército de Ucrania, el autor considera que Ucrania tuvo en sus filas 1.125.000 de soldados)





*Ucrania sigue exportando electricidad a la UE mientras sus ciudadanos están a oscuras *

Mientras millones de ucranianos están a oscuras tras los bombardeos contra la infraestructura energética, el Gobierno sigue exportando electricidad a algunos países de la Unión Europea, como Hungría, Rumanía y Eslovaquia.

Fuente: Red Europea de Gestores de Redes de Transporte de Electricidad (Data view)


significativas.
Siento la falta de subtítulos del vídeo. Pero muchas partes son ya muy conocidas y son bastante significativas.


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La pregunta es, como es posible que luego de 9 meses de combates los ucranianos dispongan de aviones de guerra operativos? Durante la guerra de las Malvinas, los ingleses infiltraron comandos en el continente para destruir los aviones argentinos en tierra y lo mismo hicieron con los aviones operativos en las propias islas, no se, tal vez los rusos no dispongan de grupos comando como las SAS o no se les haya ocurrido, muchas, muchísimas, demasiadas cositas raras vienen haciendo los rusos, patean en contra, algo no encaja, pero esto lo contarán los libros de historia. Saludos
> Claro que los ingleses querían ganar la guerra y actuaban en consecuencia...



Es cierto que no debería ser tan difícil diezmar una fuerza aérea que usa aviones que tú mismo has fabricado. Tampoco estoy seguro de que los Ucranianos conserven mucho material pero los rusos dan la impresión de tener miedos y carencias que les impiden actuar más en ese espacio aéreo.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

Un video, con "instrucciones", sobre cómo el pueblo ucraniano puede ayudar a Rusia para acelerar la finalización de la Operación Especial, está circulando por las redes:
https://t.me/yquesabesderusia/3913
1.* Oponerse abiertamente al régimen de Bandera es peligroso y no recomendable.*

2.* No pagues* tus préstamos, ni facturas de servicios públicos: Rusia vendrá y te cancelará todo como ya ha ocurrido en los territorios liberados, así lograrás paralizar al sector bancario que financia a Kiev.

3.* Desperdicia electricidad* en fábricas, oficinas gubernamentales y deja que el agua del grifo escape. Éstas son acciones que debilitan al Régimen de Kiev.

4. *Tu tarea es mantenerte vivo, evita la movilización*, ésta es en realidad tu tumba; más de 300 mil muertos ya. Si te incorporan a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, huye, pásate al lado de Rusia y ríndete. Evitarás así estar cerca del equipo militar que va a ser destruido.

5. Si decides quedarte en las ciudades,* abastécete *de productos de almacenamiento y duración a largo plazo.

6. *Registra y graba los hechos de los crímenes de guerra*


Spoiler



éste no sé cómo casa con el punto uno


 por parte de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania y sus batallones nacionales tales como la utilización de civiles como escudos humanos, también puedes proporcionarnos información sobre masacres hacia la población.

¡JUNTOS VENCEREMOS!


----------



## dabuti (2 Dic 2022)

EXPLOSIONES Y ALWRTA AÉREA EN ZAPOHORIYA CITY.
MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
2 DEC, 22:23
*Explosions heard in Kiev-controlled city of Zaporozhye — media*
An air raid warning was declared in the city

KIEV, December 3. /TASS/. Blasts were heard late on Friday in the Kiev-controlled city of Zaporozhye, the Strana news portal reported.
Details of the incident are unkonown. An air raid warning was declared in the city. Authorities ask residents to remain in shelters.
Kiev lost control of around 72-73% of the Zaporozhye Region when Russia launched its special military operation in Ukraine. However, Ukrainian troops still control the region’s largest city, Zaporozhye.


----------



## mazuste (2 Dic 2022)

*Putin le dice a Scholz que más ataques energéticos en Ucrania son 'inevitables' debido al bombeo de armas de Occidente*


*Ucrania se prepara para nuevos ataques aéreos rusos contra su infraestructura energética. 
El presidente Vladimir Putin confirmó el viernes que la próxima ola es inminente y le dijo 
a su homólogo alemán, Olaf Scholz, que los nuevos ataques son "inevitables" debido
a las políticas "destructivas" de Occidente.*
_*

"Se señaló que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se habían abstenido durante mucho tiempo 
de ataques con misiles de precisión contra ciertos objetivos en el territorio de Ucrania", 
comienza una lectura del Kremlin de la llamada telefónica. “Pero ahora tales medidas 
se han convertido en una respuesta forzada e inevitable a los provocadores ataques
de Kiev contra la infraestructura civil de Rusia”.
*_
*La declaración enfatiza la tubería de armas de la OTAN en Kiev: "Se llamó la atención 
sobre la línea destructiva de los estados occidentales, incluida Alemania, que están 
inyectando armas al régimen de Kyiv y están entrenando al ejército ucraniano".*


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

Un poco más detallado, pero resumido por la embajada.

*Declaraciones del canciller ruso Lavrov sobre Ucrania, OTAN y Occidente*

El sistema de seguridad europeo en su forma actual no se puede restaurar, tendrá que ser creado nuevamente, y Rusia no está segura de que Occidente "encontrará la fuerza y la razón" para ello, afirmó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, en una rueda de prensa este jueves.

Así, señaló que Moscú no está "pidiendo negociaciones" con Kiev para ganar tiempo, y los ataques rusos se llevan a cabo solo contra aquellas instalaciones de infraestructura ucranianas de las que depende el potencial militar de ese país. Lavrov también enfatizó la participación directa de Estados Unidos y la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN) en el conflicto, y habló de la muerte inminente de la Organización para la Seguridad y Cooperación en Europa (OSCE) y de un Consejo de Europa "lisiado".

Aquí están las principales tesis del canciller ruso.

* Sobre la crisis de la seguridad europea*

Los políticos europeos están tratando de construir seguridad sin Rusia y Bielorrusia, pero Moscú no necesita tal "seguridad": "*Toda la seguridad de Europa ahora se reduce a su completa sumisión a los Estados Unidos".*

No se podrá restaurar el sistema de seguridad europeo, incluso si los países occidentales quieren hacerlo: "Restaurar significa regresar algo a lo que era antes. Pero no habrá negocios 'como antes'. Cuando Occidente entienda que es mejor ser vecinos viviendo a base de algunas normas y bases establecidas, entonces escucharemos lo que tiene para ofrecer". Moscú, sin embargo, duda de que los líderes occidentales "encuentren la fuerza y la inteligencia" para hacerlo.

El problema se remonta a finales del siglo pasado, cuando Occidente esperaba que Rusia no recuperaría su posición en Europa, y partía del hecho de que "ha llegado el fin de la historia, como se dijo entonces, y ahora todo será de acuerdo con las reglas de la democracia liberal". Y tras el final de la Guerra Fría, el "instinto básico" de Washington y Bruselas, el deseo de dominar todos los asuntos mundiales, no ha desaparecido.

*Sobre el fin de la OSCE*

La Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa está al borde del colapso: la presidencia sueca "empezó a preparar el funeral", y este año Polonia "cava con celo su tumba" (cuya Cancillería, en particular, negó la entrada de la delegación rusa encabezada por Lavrov a la reunión del Consejo de cancilleres de la OSCE, que se celebra los días 1 y 2 de diciembre).

Occidente, bajo cuyo control ya está la organización, prefiere "cavar líneas divisorias" y "donde cavan, pueden enterrar a alguien", y este entierro muy probablemente será para la OSCE.

Otra estructura paneuropea, el Consejo de Europa (Rusia anunció su retiro de esta organización el 15 de marzo), ya está "*paralizada sin posibilidad de recuperación".

 Sobre los motivos de la operación militar y las negociaciones*

La operación militar especial fue el resultado de la negativa de Estados Unidos a discutir las garantías de seguridad ofrecidas por Rusia el año pasado: "No es solo que no nos gustara [el presidente ucraniano Vladímir] Zelenski".

Moscú nunca pidió conversaciones con Kiev "para ganar tiempo y reunir fuerzas adicionales": "Nunca pedimos negociaciones, pero siempre dijimos que si alguien tiene interés en una solución a base de negociaciones, estamos listos para escuchar".

En marzo, fueron las autoridades ucranianas quienes iniciaron negociaciones y entregaron un documento con el que Rusia estuvo de acuerdo: "Estábamos dispuestos a negociar con ellos sobre los principios que ellos mismos expusieron, pero no se les permitió hacerlo, porque la guerra todavía no había aportado suficiente enriquecimiento a quienes la supervisan y la llevan a cabo, y esto lo hacen principalmente los Estados Unidos y, por supuesto, los británicos". 

*Sobre la intervención occidental en Ucrania*

*EE UU y la OTAN están directamente involucrados en el conflicto en Ucrani*a, no solo proporcionando "armas letales para matar a los rusos", sino también entrenando personal militar e identificando "la gran mayoría de los objetivos" atacados por las tropas ucranianas.

Tal intervención pone a las potencias nucleares al borde de un choque, y si "alguien decide iniciar un conflicto por medios convencionales, el riesgo de escalar a una guerra nuclear será enorme".

Moscú ataca solo aquellas instalaciones de las que depende el potencial de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la entrega de armas occidentales; incluso los expertos militares occidentales llaman la atención sobre el hecho de que la operación rusa "desde el principio se enfocó en minimizar cualquier consecuencia negativa para la población civil y la infraestructura civil".

* Sobre los fallos de la diplomacia occidental

Moscú no participará en la diplomacia del Viejo Continente si Europa entiende el nazismo en Ucrania como valor europeo.*

"Si la diplomacia europea, llamando patéticamente a defender a Ucrania porque 'defiende los valores europeos', <...> entiende los 'valores europeos' por lo que Ucrania realmente promueve ahora, entonces no deberíamos tener nada que ver con esa diplomacia", aseveró el canciller de Rusia. "Lucharemos para que esa diplomacia se detenga lo antes posible y para que las personas que llevan a cabo una política de odio, en violación de la Carta de la ONU, en violación de numerosas convenciones, en violación del derecho internacional humanitario, se retiren por fin de estos asuntos"

Lavrov señaló que si la quintaesencia de la diplomacia europea son las declaraciones de que hay que ayudar a Ucrania porque "defiende los valores europeos", esto significa que a los diplomáticos europeos no se les están explicando numerosos hechos sobre lo que está ocurriendo realmente en Ucrania


Spoiler: Modo diplomático, que es su trabajo, no como el de Burell



De verdad cree eso Serguéi Víktorovich ???


. Entre estos hechos, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia nombró la destrucción de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa, los medios de comunicación en ruso, la posibilidad de que las minorías nacionales utilicen su lengua en todos los ámbitos, y la destrucción de la oposición política. "Por no hablar de cómo se imponen abiertamente las prácticas nazis, que están consagradas en la legislación de ese Estado", subrayó

* Sobre el techo del precio del petróleo*

El deseo de Occidente de fijar un precio máximo para la energía rusa envía una *señal a todo el mundo para que deje de utilizar mecanismos creados por Occidente.*

Rusia no está interesada en el nivel de este techo: "No se trata de que obtengamos un poco más de ingresos por nuestro petróleo hoy". Moscú interactuará directamente con sus socios, y ellos tampoco "se fijarán en estos techos".

*Sobre los objetivos de la OTAN*

La Alianza Atlántica en la política europea volvió a las prioridades del inicio de la Guerra Fría: *"Quieren mantener a los rusos fuera de Europa, los estadounidenses ya han esclavizado a toda Europa, y no solo a los alemanes, sino a toda la Unión Europea".*

Al mismo tiempo, la OTAN durante todo el tiempo de su existencia "apenas ha podido lograr al menos una historia de éxito real". "Trae devastación y sufrimiento al exterior". Las consecuencias de los intentos de Occidente de demostrar que puede "resolver cualquier problema" resultaron en los casos de Irak, Libia y Yugoslavia.

Ahora la coalición está activa mucho más allá del Atlántico Norte, y sus "fronteras de defensa" pronto llegarán al mar de la China Meridional: "Se está tomando un rumbo para crear constantemente puntos de conflicto, con la expectativa de que Estados Unidos esté lejos".

"Los ejercicios de la OTAN en los últimos años (10 años, probablemente) se han vuelto cada vez más intensos, más frecuentes y más abiertamente dirigidos a disuadir a Rusia. Inventan leyendas, nombres... Intentan encubrir la orientación antirrusa, pero es absolutamente evidente", explicó el canciller de Rusia.


----------



## Argentium (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> USA/OTAN están empeñados en el objetivo de arruinar a Rusia. Es una estrategia con el potencial de poner a Rusia ante serias dificultades económicas. Veremos como reacciona Rusia en un tema en que tiene que andar con pies de plomo.



¿Y si Rusia no reacciona? Recordar que todavía sigue fluyendo gas por un conducto menor que atraviesa Ucrania, país al cual Rusia le sigue pagando el derecho de paso, repito, están haciendo cosas muy raras los rusos, cosas demasiado inexplicables, patean contra su propio arco, veremos...


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La pregunta es, como es posible que luego de 9 meses de combates los ucranianos dispongan de aviones de guerra operativos? Durante la guerra de las Malvinas, los ingleses infiltraron comandos en el continente para destruir los aviones argentinos en tierra y lo mismo hicieron con los aviones operativos en las propias islas, no se, tal vez los rusos no dispongan de grupos comando como las SAS o no se les haya ocurrido, muchas, muchísimas, demasiadas cositas raras vienen haciendo los rusos, patean en contra, algo no encaja, pero esto lo contarán los libros de historia. Saludos
> Claro que los ingleses querían ganar la guerra y actuaban en consecuencia...



Yo creo que es lo mismo de siempre: líneas de suministro ininterrumpidas. Imagino que esos aviones no son ucras, sino que serán unidades que les habrán pasado países del antiguo bloque soviético. 

Mientras Rusia no corte el incesante suministros de armas de a Ucrania no sé como puede ganar la guerra.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

Espero (como lo del ADN de ayer) que no sea verdad, pero son nazis y jojoles...todo es posible. Lo único es que en todo caso sería para que alguien gane dinero por el camino (como buenos jojoles).


*A los escolares ucranianos usan como donantes de sangre para los militares ucranianos.*

En los colegios de Ucrania empezaron a aparecer los puntos de recogida de sangre para las necesidades del ejército ucraniano. Todavía no se sabe si voluntaria o forzosamente. La foto está hecha en el colegio de Cherkassy.

Las noticias parecidas dicen que hay tantos combatientes ucranianos heridos que hay que desangrar a los niños.

La misma práctica de utilizar a menores de edad como donantes de sangre fue muy difundida en los campos de concentración nazis durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Fuente:http://OdessaRussi/44994[URL]


----------



## crocodile (2 Dic 2022)

Los europeos se empiezan a cansar de los nazis ukros, de sus exigencias y de ser simples esclavos a las órdenes de los Bastardos Hundidos.



En Roma, unos desconocidos entraron en la residencia del embajador de Ucrania en el Vaticano y ensuciaron con excrementos la puerta de entrada, las paredes y las escaleras, dijo el propio jefe de la misión diplomática.


----------



## dabuti (2 Dic 2022)

HAMBRE Y FRÍO EN POLONIA PARA PABLO.









El periodista Pablo González denuncia el frío y la falta de comida en la cárcel de Polonia


Una carta escrita por Pablo González refleja la dura situación que está viviendo el periodista en la cárcel.




spanishrevolution.net


----------



## Peineto (2 Dic 2022)

Y hablando de la humoeconomía usana:



Solicitudes de retirada de 1.300M
*Blackstone se desploma un 7% en bolsa al limitar las retiradas de su megafondo inmobiliario*
*El fondo solo ha atendido el 43% de las solicitudes de retirada de dinero de sus inversores durante el mes de noviembre*

Blackstone se desploma un 7% en bolsa al limitar las retiradas de su megafondo inmobiliario


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> ¿Y si Rusia no reacciona? Recordar que todavía sigue fluyendo gas por un conducto menor que atraviesa Ucrania, país al cual Rusia le sigue pagando el derecho de paso, repito, están haciendo cosas muy raras los rusos, cosas demasiado inexplicables, patean contra su propio arco, veremos...



Porque los rusos están bien jodidos con las sanciones, digan lo que digan los fanboys que pasan por aquí. Rusia necesita el dinero de ese gas para sostener la guerra, por eso sigue pasando por Ucrania. Rusia sólo tiene a Irán de aliado, y está sola contra la OTAN con un presupuesto militar decenas de veces superior. Cagadas al margen, Putin tiene una tarea terrible: no perder la guerra contra un enemigo militarmente superior y no arruinar al país.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Dic 2022)

Europa está muerta, pero muchos no lo saben aún.
Aquí una opinión de un cuñaoooo ejjjjperto, escrito en el país, sobre la medida de topar el petróleo:

_"No importa de que intermediarios se compre. Crudo ruso 60 dólares. *Como si lo vende el gitano*. La ventaja es disminuir el dinero que ingresa la nación y los fondos que utiliza para la guerra. En realidad, *debería ponerse un tope al crudo mundial,* e ir bajándolo gradualmente todos los años, para incentivar a los productores a invertir más en energías verdes. Solo las tendremos *cuando el petróleo valga 10 euros y nadie quiera producirlo*"._

O sea, que le va a comprar la UE a un gitano el petróleo sobrante ruso, que a su vez el gitano le ha comprado a 86 dólares; El gitano encantado de perder un 30%, porque Europa lo vale 

Aunque la perla es la del "tope al crudo mundial", petróleo a 10 euros que nadie quiera producirlo 

Y este ejjjperto, vota en las elecciones igual que tú y que yo.
Y si vive en Teruel o Palencia, su voto vale 4 veces más que el mío o el tuyo, si vives en Madrid o Barcelona.
"Democracia" creo que lo llamáis en Europa.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> ¿Y si Rusia no reacciona? Recordar que todavía sigue fluyendo gas por un conducto menor que atraviesa Ucrania, país al cual Rusia le sigue pagando el derecho de paso, repito, están haciendo cosas muy raras los rusos, cosas demasiado inexplicables, patean contra su propio arco, veremos...



Porque lo estás analizando desde tu punto de vista occidental.
Rusia *CUMPLE SUS CONTRATOS*, de cara a Asia y Oriente, no a Europa o Usa. Incluso aunque haya una operación militar de por medio.

Por tanto, lo que piense un español, un argentino o un gabacho, a Rusia no le importa.
Le importa lo que piense un chino, un indio o un indonesio (Primera, Tercera y Séptima economías del mundo).
El mundo no es solo vuestro ombligo occidental.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Zelensky ha confirmado, el cristianismo ortodoxo será prohibido en Ucrania. Practicantes a enfrentar "sanciones personales, económicas y restrictivas".



sólo le fanta prohibir alguna raza....ya ha prohibido idiomas, etnias, religiones...


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

Un poco más sobre el vídeo ese. Lo que dice la niña.
Si lo encuentro con subtítulos lo pondré. O quien sea, que solo trao de buscar informaciones.
"Quiero que los fascistas se vayan de aquí. Quiero q los fascistas nunca disparen aquí". Estas son las palabras de la pequeña Masha de Pervomaisk(LNR) , quien, al comienzo de las acciones criminales por parte de Ucrania, perdió a sus familiares debido a los bombardeos.

El cortometraje "Nazificación de Ucrania" es la historia de un país terrible q pronto desaparecerá.

La historia de miles de familias que han perdido a sus hijos, padres y madres. Nunca podrán perdonar la traición de Ucrania.
Una visita obligada para aquellos que no creen en la destructividad de las acciones de la "democracia correcta".

Los canales en español de Donetsk se muestran bastante optimistas con respecto a la ruptura del frente. dicen: "Bueno, voy adelantado algo sobre Bajmut (Artemovsk)  Proximas dias buenas noticias oficialmente)) aunque ya esta todo hecho "
Por cierto, en esos canales he visto varios vídeos sobre aviones. Lógicamente no son los más comunes.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Dic 2022)

Las líneas ucras siguen colapsando en el Donbas, cada vez se ven videos de más y más prisioneros (defensas territoriales aka panaderos, electricistas, butaneros...), gente que no quiere morir y se entrega.

En este vídeo, yo cuento al menos 12 prisioneros así, de una tacada, tomados por los chechenos.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Europa está muerta, pero muchos no lo saben aún.
> Aquí una opinión de un cuñaoooo ejjjjperto, escrito en el país, sobre la medida de topar el petróleo:
> 
> _"No importa de que intermediarios se compre. Crudo ruso 60 dólares. *Como si lo vende el gitano*. La ventaja es disminuir el dinero que ingresa la nación y los fondos que utiliza para la guerra. En realidad, *debería ponerse un tope al crudo mundial,* e ir bajándolo gradualmente todos los años, para incentivar a los productores a invertir más en energías verdes. Solo las tendremos *cuando el petróleo valga 10 euros y nadie quiera producirlo*"._
> ...



Esta gente DELIRA. Y piensan que si lo dice el parte, pues será "verdad". Vaya futuro.
La energía verde debe ser por la que se produce tras los saltitos dados tras meterse un buen plátano o un pepino en el culo, pero con mucho "orgullo", eh!

Venga...con energía: Ahí les va y censúrame otra vez...


----------



## MiguelLacano (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Porque los rusos están bien jodidos con las sanciones, digan lo que digan los fanboys que pasan por aquí. Rusia necesita el dinero de ese gas para sostener la guerra, por eso sigue pasando por Ucrania. Rusia sólo tiene a Irán de aliado, y está sola contra la OTAN con un presupuesto militar decenas de veces superior. Cagadas al margen, Putin tiene una tarea terrible: no perder la guerra contra un enemigo militarmente superior y no arruinar al país.



Es cierto, Putin lo tiene muy jodido, porque ahora su propio culo también pudiera estar en peligro. No obstante hay algo que a los simples mortales, que intentamos observar con ecuanimidad y raciocinio, se nos escapa. ¿Porqué cojones no hicieron lo que tenían que hacer de inicio? Hace meses yo estaba convencido de que la causa era negligencia mezclada con traición. Hoy ya pienso que es puro efecto de un sistema, el ruso post-soviético, que junto a grandes avances y notables éxitos frente al gran poder anglo, no ha dejado de nutrir un nepotismo heredado o renovado. Tal vez la corrupción y la desidia es mayor en ese mundo de lo que me imaginaba. Y no deja de ser lamentable, porque “mi mundo” (“Occidente”) es el de la mentira y la injusticia, así que me quedo sin opciones, y casi sin esperanza.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (2 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Calopez!! Vende nuestras IP!!!!
> 
> Eso sí, la primera mía...les va a llevar a París, a la dirección de la casa de un conocido periodista de El Mundo
> A ver si le detienen en mi lugar y me parto la polla.



A tu amigo Colásh?


----------



## John Nash (2 Dic 2022)

Otro ladrillo en el muro:









La UE acuerda imponer un tope de 60 dólares al petróleo ruso para golpear las finanzas del Kremlin


Los Veintisiete dan el último paso político para aplicar esa sanción y preparan un mecanismo para revisar el precio periódicamente. El G7 se suma al tope




elpais.com





La reacción de la OPEP no se va a hacer esperar. Veremos con qué llenamos los depósitos.


----------



## John Nash (2 Dic 2022)

Los analistas de Wall Street se hacen bajistas de cara a 2023 por primera vez en 23 años


Un mal año en las bolsas ha puesto fin a dos décadas de optimismo y ha convertido a los estrategas de Wall Street en bajistas. El pronóstico promedio de los analistas que recopila Bloomberg prevé una caída en el S&P 500 para el próximo año, la primera vez que la media de las predicciones del...



www.eleconomista.es





El pronóstico promedio de los analistas que recopila Bloomberg *prevé una caída en el S&P 500 para el próximo año*, la primera vez que la media de las predicciones del mercado ha sido negativa desde 1999.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (2 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te lo digo muy en serio. Qué problema tienen los rusos si dejan de vender al cartel occidental?



pues que no ingresan divisas y los rublos no sirven para nada
mira que eres tonto e ignorante


----------



## John Nash (2 Dic 2022)

La OPEP quiere usar a China como pretexto para pegar otro 'tajo' a la producción de petróleo


Los productores de petróleo de la OPEP y sus aliados (principalmente Rusia) podrían imponer recortes más profundos en la producción de petróleo el domingo, dijeron analistas de energía, ya que la influyente alianza energética sopesa el impacto que tendrá el tope al crudo ruso, que la UE ha...



www.eleconomista.es







La OPEP y Rusia barajan un nuevo recorte de la producción de petróleo
El crudo Brent ha recuperado parte de la vigorosidad ante el posible recorte
El cártel podría estar exagerando la debilidad de la demanda para justificar los recortes


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

❗Wikipedia ha eliminado la versión en inglés del artículo sobre el Callejón de los Ángeles en Donetsk.

La información sobre el complejo conmemorativo en memoria de los niños que murieron en el Donbass por el bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está disponible en ruso, ucraniano y seis idiomas más.

Al mismo tiempo, la versión en ruso del material afirma erróneamente que el monumento está ubicado en el territorio de Ucrania.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Europa está muerta, pero muchos no lo saben aún.
> Aquí una opinión de un cuñaoooo ejjjjperto, escrito en el país, sobre la medida de topar el petróleo:
> 
> _"No importa de que intermediarios se compre. Crudo ruso 60 dólares. *Como si lo vende el gitano*. La ventaja es disminuir el dinero que ingresa la nación y los fondos que utiliza para la guerra. En realidad, *debería ponerse un tope al crudo mundial,* e ir bajándolo gradualmente todos los años, para incentivar a los productores a invertir más en energías verdes. Solo las tendremos *cuando el petróleo valga 10 euros y nadie quiera producirlo*"._
> ...



Sin petróleo no hay:

1.- Agricultura a gran escala (Tractores, cosechadoras, etc)
2.- Logística: Camiones que lleven la comida hasta los supermercados
3.- Construcción y obras públicas: Excavadoras, bulldozer, etc ...
4.- Turismo: Adiós a los vuelos charter desde Alemania, Inglaterra a Baleares, Canarias
5.- Transporte marítimo
etc

Y nada de eso se puede electrificar (ni siquiera los coches a gran escala por falta de materiales críticos a nivel mundial: Litio, Cobalto, Niquel, etc ...)

Sin petróleo no es que se acabaría la civilización es que vendría una hambruna bíblica que exterminaría a millones y millones de personas

Cuando en lo que se supone que es un periódico serio y respetable de un pais importante de Europa se escriben esas gilipolleces que causan verguenza ajena a cualquiera que sepa un poco de que va la movida esta de la energía es cuando te das cuenta de que Europa está muerta

PD: Sin petróleo a ver como montas los parques eólicos y solares sin grúas para hacer izados o camiones para mover materiales y eso sin contar los aceites y lubricantes que requiere cualquier cosa que tenga partes móviles como los molinillos, aceites y lubricantes que provienen de ... EXACTO ... el petróleo


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Porque los rusos están bien jodidos con las sanciones, digan lo que digan los fanboys que pasan por aquí. Rusia necesita el dinero de ese gas para sostener la guerra, por eso sigue pasando por Ucrania. Rusia sólo tiene a Irán de aliado, y está sola contra la OTAN con un presupuesto militar decenas de veces superior. Cagadas al margen, Putin tiene una tarea terrible: no perder la guerra contra un enemigo militarmente superior y no arruinar al país.



Es de mala educación dejar a un drogodependiente sin su droga, cambia droga por electricidad , así saben a donde ir si quieren más, san pagado claro.

Aparte Kherson sin electricidad, no me gustaría estar ahí, ni en Kiev, pensado el frio que pasaran y yo tan calentito con la bomba de calor encendida, la TV que no veo para eso esta mi compi y a 8ºC positivos fuera, repito, mierda de guerras hasta que no se sufren no se sabe lo que son.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Es cierto, Putin lo tiene muy jodido, porque ahora su propio culo también pudiera estar en peligro. No obstante hay algo que a los simples mortales, que intentamos observar con ecuanimidad y raciocinio, se nos escapa. ¿Porqué cojones no hicieron lo que tenían que hacer de inicio? Hace meses yo estaba convencido de que la causa era negligencia mezclada con traición. Hoy ya pienso que es puro efecto de un sistema, el ruso post-soviético, que junto a grandes avances y notables éxitos frente al gran poder anglo, no ha dejado de nutrir un nepotismo heredado o renovado. Tal vez la corrupción y la desidia es mayor en ese mundo de lo que me imaginaba. Y no deja de ser lamentable, porque “mi mundo” (“Occidente”) es el de la mentira y la injusticia, así que me quedo sin opciones, y casi sin esperanza.



Yo creo que fue una cagada de la inteligencia Rusa, probablemente por el acojone/endiosamiento que le tienen a Putin. Ni idea si le podrán decir la verdad de las cosas. 

Obviamente, si hubieran entrado a fuego al inicio con muchas tropas ahora estarían en otra situación. Luego la cagaron al no intimidar a la OTAN de forma creíble para cortar el suministro de armas. Al inicio había más miedo a un conflicto nuclear que ahora, porque ahora los anglos le han tomado la medida a los rusos. Los rusos son más perros ladradores que mordedores.

Ahora veo una troleada continua de USA a Rusia. Sueltan que van a suministras no sé que super armas, luego lo desmienten para aliviar a los rusos, y luego terminan dándoselas a Ucrania riéndose de los rusos. Siempre hacen el mismo juego.


----------



## Roedr (2 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es de mala educación dejar a un drogodependiente sin su droga, cambia droga por electricidad , así saben a donde ir si quieren más, san pagado claro.
> 
> Aparte Kherson sin electricidad, no me gustaría estar ahí, ni en Kiev, pensado el frio que pasaran y yo tan calentito con la bomba de calor encendida, la TV que no veo para eso esta mi compi y a 8ºC positivos fuera, repito, mierda de guerras hasta que no se sufren no se sabe lo que son.



Al frío de Kiev, y una reducción de electricidad -que no eliminación- no van a hacer ganar la guerra a Rusia. Se adaptarán y ya. El ser humano siempre ha pasado estos inviernos, y peores, sin electricidad.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

¿Por que de donde ya no hay no se puede sacar? Dan vergüenza ajena, de verdad. Además, lo importante es que le llegue el perico al Fuhrer, mientras tenga la persiana levantada seguirá mandando carne a la picadora, que es lo que se le pide.
Por cierto, bonita democ-racia la alemana. Ya ni cara a/cara b de lo mismo para "elegir" si no a ver quién es más gusano y a cerrar filas con la limpieza de sable al amo.
*Críticas contra la ministra de Defensa de Alemania por la escasez de munición *
Christine Lambrecht, del Partido Social Demócrata del canciller Olaf Scholz, fue puesta en entredicho por "su lento despliegue del gasto de defensa" y por "fracasar en suministrar nueva munición para las Fuerzas Armadas de Alemania".

Tras pedir más fondos para reemplazar sus existencias "inmediatamente" al Ministerio de Finanzas de Alemania, que está en manos del Partido Liberal Democrático (el segundo partido de la coalición gobernante), este organismo se negó y exhortó a Lambrecht a hacer su trabajo antes de pedir ayuda financiera.

El Partido de los Verdes (el tercer partido de la coalición del Gobierno) también criticó a Lambrecht al considerar que sabían desde hacía mucho tiempo que Alemania "estaba lejos de alcanzar" los objetivos en cuanto a los niveles de munición fijados por la OTAN.

❌La falta de armamento alemán se recrudeció tras enviar a Ucrania sus obuses Panzerhaubitze 2000 con la munición correspondiente. Actualmente, se estima que, si estallara una guerra, algunas armas del país germano solo tendrían munición para unas pocas horas de combate.








German defense minister comes under heavy fire over ammunition shortages


Both government coalition partners attack Christine Lambrecht over apparent unpreparedness and inaction to secure enough ammo for armed forces.




www.politico.eu





t.me/elOJOen/2478


----------



## John Nash (2 Dic 2022)

La próxima guerra energética en Europa será por los metaneros... y ya ha empezado


La demanda de la minúscula flota mundial de buques de almacenamiento y regasificación flotantes se ha disparado de pronto, ya que la UE se apresura a importar más GNL




www.elconfidencial.com





*La demanda de la minúscula flota mundial de buques de almacenamiento y regasificación flotantes se ha disparado de pronto, ya que la UE se apresura a importar más GNL*


----------



## SanRu (2 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es exactamente cómo funciona el mercado, el consumidor decide el precio a pagar comprando…o no comprando…



El problema es que el tendero tiene otros muchos posibles compradores a SU precio en las otras calles. Y entonces, la gente de tu calle que ha decidido no comprar, ni abarata el precio ni obtiene un bien de primera necesidad. O sea, está bien jodida porque son subnormales.

Algunos aun no habéis enterado que Occidente es una mierda en comparación al resto del mundo, y que ese resto del mundo no obedece órdenes de los EEUU y sigue haciendo tratos con Rusia.


----------



## John Nash (2 Dic 2022)

Biden protagoniza otro momento de confusión en la Casa Blanca al no saber dónde mirar


Durante su reunión en la Casa Blanca con el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron, Joe Biden protagonizó otro momento de confusión al no saber adónde mirar. Segundos después y tras mostrarse perdido, Mac...




odysee.com





Durante su reunión en la Casa Blanca con el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron, Joe Biden protagonizó otro momento de confusión al no saber adónde mirar. Segundos después y tras mostrarse perdido, Macron le indicó a qué cámara ver.


----------



## niraj (2 Dic 2022)

Hao X dijo:


> Es que es horrible, éramos pocos y parió la abuela.
> 
> Ósea, ya teníamos una economía de mierda antes de esto, ahora vamos disparados hacia Sudamérica. Y todo por venderse a los putos americanos.



Bueno, es que aún hay más.
USA está utilizando ese dinero extra que les pagamos a precios estratosféricos para *subencionar que las empresas que ya no pueden subsistir en la UE por los altos precios de los hidrocarburos, se trasladen a USA*

Jaque mate.

PD. En secundaria tuve una profesora, que cuando estudiamos la teoría de Darwing nos dijo que los animales que se extinguen antes no son los más débiles, sino los más tontos  
Creo que la UE está en serio peligro de extinción...


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Tu no has oído hablar de la elasticidad de un producto.
> ...



Pero es que esto no rebate lo que yo digo, si estamos imponiendo sanciones a Rusia ya, a los rusos, si creen realmente que no les afecta, no se tienen ni que preocupar, el hecho de que insistan tanto a mi me hace pensar en otra cosa, 
Si, cuando tú decides que precio es justo por un producto, lo compras y eso hacen los demás compradores, estás decidiendo de facto el precio, puesto que si viene un competidor, tendrá que ajustarse a ese precio de partida
Obviamente existen muchos más factores, pero ese es uno de ellos
Rusia tiene dos opciones, o tragarse el orgullo y seguir vendiendo a Europa o vender a precio de saldo a China o Asía, puesto que no está en condiciones de decidir ese precio, que en todo caso lo hará China
Lo que tenemos que hacer desde Europa es buscar alternativas aunque sea para pagarlas más caras, es lo que hay, que es el problema de haber sido dependientes de Rusia en ese aspecto


----------



## HDR (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Peor, al no poder usar los buques de la UE y el G7. No hay tantos de terceros países.



Ya veremos…


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Le dijo la sartén al cazo: apártate que me tiznas.



Que se aparte el estado, además, si tan bueno y maravilloso para todos es lo que pretendéis, por qué no, primero lo demostráis en alguna isla solo con las personas que quieren y nos dejáis a los demás currar y ser “capitalistas” tranquilamente sin vosotros?


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Bueno, es que aún hay más.
> USA está utilizando ese dinero extra que les pagamos a precios estratosféricos para *subencionar que las empresas que ya no pueden subsistir en la UE por los altos precios de los hidrocarburos, se trasladen a USA*
> 
> Jaque mate.
> ...



No se trata solo de estupidez, hay mucha gente en Bruselas que trabaja para USA, especialmente mucha gente en los puestos clave, y saben que USA es quien decide quién llega y quien se mantiene arriba en la estructura de la UE, esa gente cobra de USA por dañar a Europa, igual que Zelensky cobra por cada ucraniano que manda al matadero.


----------



## frangelico (2 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La próxima guerra energética en Europa será por los metaneros... y ya ha empezado
> 
> 
> La demanda de la minúscula flota mundial de buques de almacenamiento y regasificación flotantes se ha disparado de pronto, ya que la UE se apresura a importar más GNL
> ...



Y nadie se ha ocupado de encargar más barcos. La idea por lo visto es que el mayor importador mundial de gas pase de la tubería al licuado traído desde sitios absurdos por la distancia a recorrer (solo bordear la península arábiga son varios días) y llegue mágicamente el suministro justo a la hora en que otro barco sale del terminal y así 8760 horas cada año.


----------



## Iskra (2 Dic 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 282, 02/12/2022. Talgat Jakypbekuly Begeldinov (Maybalyk, 5 de agosto de 1922-Alma Ata, 10 de noviembre de 2014) fue un piloto de ataque a tierra soviético…




iwwz.org





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 282, 02/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe kajazo



Talgat Jakypbekuly Begeldinov (Maybalyk, 5 de agosto de 1922-Alma Ata, 10 de noviembre de 2014) fue un piloto de ataque a tierra soviético que combatió durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial en la Fuerza Aérea soviética y el único kazajo que recibió dos veces el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Permaneció en el ejército después de la guerra y alcanzó el rango de teniente coronel antes de ser transferido a la reserva. Después de que Kazajistán se independizara de la Unión Soviética, fue ascendido al rango de mayor general.



*Borrell dice que Rusia deberá responder penal y financieramente por los crímenes*. El alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, dijo este viernes que Rusia no solo deberá responder penalmente por sus crímenes de guerra, sino también financieramente por la destrucción de Ucrania,

«La rendición de cuentas no es sólo una rendición de cuentas penal. También es una responsabilidad financiera», dijo Borrell en Brzeg (Polonia). «Ucrania está siendo destruida porque los rusos no pudieron conquistarla. Va a costar mucho dinero reparar todo este daño. Tenemos 300.000 millones de euros incautados del activo de Rusia», añadió. Borrell se desplazó este viernes a Brzeg para ser testigo del entrenamiento de soldados ucranianos en el marco de la misión europea EUMAM.

Un racista congénito, como lo es Borrell, con sus «si los EEUU mataron 4 indios y ya», o «el jardín europeo y la jungla», o ayer con eso de volverse de nuevo, «conquistadores de un nuevo mundo», ahora pretende hacerse juez de algo en lo que no tiene jurisdicción alguna, sería interesante verlo ser expulsado de su puesto, porque es un nefasto en todos los sentidos. Pero ya Rusia les aclaro el asunto, en primer lugar, Rusia no depende de absolutamente nada de occidente, y si Rusia quisiera, sólo con el uranio, y para que tengan una idea. ¿Cómo puede impactar esto en Rusia? Es el país más grande de Europa y el más grande del mundo. Abarca desde las fronteras de Polonia, casi en el centro de Europa, hasta la isla de Sajalín, al norte de Japón. En sus 17,1 millones de kilómetros caben cuatro veces la Unión Europea. Por esa extensión, también es uno de los países con mayores reservas de materias primas del mundo.

Se estima que sus recursos minerales podrían valer 75 billones de dólares.


Spoiler



que es lo que quieren los anglos, claro


 Hoy mucho más. Es el mayor productor de magnesio, aluminio, arsénico, cobre, nitrógeno, caliza, paladio, silicio y vanadio. Sus minas contienen cantidades inmensas de plata, oro, plomo, carbón, molibdeno, yeso, zinc.

En Rusia, en concreto en Siberia, están las cuartas mayores reservas del mundo de níquel. El níquel es un mineral estratégico pues sus aleaciones se emplean en la industria siderúrgica y militar. La mayor empresa de níquel del mundo es la rusa Norilsk, según la web Seekingalpha. Se considera a Norilsk Nickel el mayor productor de níquel y paladio del mundo. El níquel es uno de los minerales esenciales para la fabricación de baterías de los móviles.

También en Siberia están las mayores reservas de diamantes del mundo: están situadas en la república de Sajá, y se calcula que poseen reservas de 650 millones de quilates de diamantes. Con su producción 25 millones de quilates al año, Rusia produce el 30% de los diamantes del mundo. El precio del quilate en marzo de este año en los mercados internacionales ha subido a niveles de 2012, cuando llegó a uno de sus niveles históricos. Al estar en territorio ártico, la explotación de estas minas es extremadamente severa. Solo por poner un ejemplo, en esa república de Sajá está la ciudad de Oymiakon, considerada la más fría del mundo: en invierno supera temperaturas de 50 grados bajo cero y su suelo es de permafrost.

Solo Siberia tiene 13,1 millones de kilómetros cuadrados, lo que equivale a 26 veces España y tres veces todos los 27 países de la UE. La taiga siberiana, llena de conníferas, es la mayor superficie forestal del planeta. Casi la mitad de la superficie de Siberia está formada por bosques, por lo cual es el mayor productor de madera y celulosa del mundo.

También Siberia es el seno de las reservas probadas de gas mayores del planeta. Según BP Statistics, alberga 47,8 billones de metros cúbicos de gas. Además, Rusia es el mayor productor de gas natural del mundo y tiene la mayor empresa del gas natural, Gazprom. Rusia suministra el 40% del gas que se consume en la UE. La dependencia del resto de Europa es tan acusada, que entre los bancos rusos sancionados por EEUU y la UE no está el grupo de bancos a través de los que se paga el gas a Rusia. Sancionar a esos bancos sería como cortar el gas a Europa.

En cuanto al petróleo, las reservas probadas son de 107.000 millones de barriles, las sextas del mundo. Es el tercer productor del mundo de petróleo, con 10,6 millones de barriles al día. Además, es el tercer país que más petróleo refina después de EEUU, lo cual, como decía un militar español, hace poco creíble que sus carros de combate se hayan quedado sin combustible en Ucrania.

Y viene esta nalgas pelada a hacerse el guapo de barrio que nos vamos a quedar. Pues mira, en estos momentos, occidente tiene activos por más de dos billones en Rusia, 7 veces los 300.000 millones que le tienen congelado, sino devuelven hasta el último céntimo, Rusia se hará por el mismo varios de 300.000, 2 billones, es decir, ustedes se quedarán con el 15% del valor de los activos occidentales en Rusia, y sin la posibilidad de hacer nunca más negocios con Rusia. Sigue haciéndote el gracioso.

*Putin asegura a Scholz que es «inevitable» atacar las infraestructuras de Ucrani*a. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, le ha dicho este viernes al jefe del gobierno alemán, Olaf Scholz, que los ataques masivos de Rusia contra infraestructuras energéticas durante la guerra en Ucrania son «necesarios e inevitables» y denunció la postura «destructiva» de Occidente de apoyar al gobierno ucraniano.

Cuando faltan apenas tres semanas para que la guerra en Ucrania cumpla diez meses en activo, el gobierno italiano ordenó ayer la *«intervención de emergencia» de una refinería del gigante petrolero ruso Lukoil en Sicilia *para evitar su cierre y garantizar el suministro de energía. La refinería corría el riesgo de tener que paralizar su producción por la entrada en vigor el 5 de diciembre del embargo sobre la importación del crudo ruso por vía marítima, impuesto por la UE como reacción a la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia.

*Rusia está «indignada» con Francia por sus planes de crear un tribunal especial*. Rusia se mostró este viernes «indignada» por las declaraciones de Francia de que ha empezado a trabajar con sus socios europeos y ucranianos en la creación de un tribunal especial para juzgar los crímenes rusos cometidos en Ucrania, y calificó de hipócrita la postura de París. El pasado miércoles, París publicó un comunicado en el que afirmaba que el Gobierno ha «comenzado a trabajar con nuestros socios europeos y ucranianos en la propuesta de establecer un Tribunal Especial sobre el Crimen de Agresión de Rusia contra Ucrania», con el objetivo de obtener el mayor consenso posible sobre este proyecto entre los miembros de la comunidad internacional, informa Efe

*A seguir llorando. Ucrania denuncia una «campaña de intimidación» contra misiones diplomáticas*. El Ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kulebra, ha denunciado hoy la «planificada campaña de intimidación» contra embajadas y consulados ucranianos tras la recepción en varias misiones diplomáticas de paquetes sospechosos. «Tenemos razones para creer que existe una campaña bien planificada de terror e intimidación contra las embajadas y consulados de Ucrania. Incapaces de detener a Ucrania en el frente diplomático, nos intentan intimidar», ha declarado Kuleba en un comunicado difundido por el portavoz de Exteriores, Oleg Nikolenko, y citado por la agencia Ukrinform.

A mi me parece que es un asunto que ha sucedido solamente en España, y no solo con la embajada de ese territorio llamado Ucrania. Por consiguiente, no se trata de ninguna campaña sobre Embajadas en plural.

*Scholz pide a Putin que retire sus tropas para lograr una «solución diplomática» al conflicto en Ucrani**a*. El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, ha pedido este viernes al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, que retire sus tropas de Ucrania para alcanzar una «solución diplomática». Durante una conversación telefónica de una hora entre ambos dirigentes, Scholz «instó al presidente ruso a encontrar una solución diplomática lo antes posible, lo que implica la retirada de las tropas rusas», dijo el portavoz del gobierno, Steffen Hebestreit, en un comunicado.

La respuesta que recibió Scholz (salchicha en alemán), es la misma que recibió el equipo de fútbol alemán, váyanse para la casa. ¿Alemania no es ese país que invadio casi 40 países?

Varias embajadas de Ucrania en Europa reciben «paquetes sangrientos» con ojos de animales. Las embajadas de Ucrania en al menos cinco países de Europa han recibido diversos «paquetes sangrientos» que contenían partes del cuerpo de animales, sobre todo ojos, según informa el Ministerio de Exteriores del país y recoge Europa Press. Durante los últimos días, las instituciones diplomáticas ucranianas de todo el mundo han sido objeto de actos de «terror e intimidación», aseguran, en los que se ha visto involucrada Rusia, tal como explican.

Pero esto no es una campaña, puede ser a lo máximo, un Halloween atrasado.

*Cómo estará cambiando el relato, que hoy, 8 años y 10 meses después escriben por fin, «bombardeo ucraniano»*.


Spoiler



Pues esa sí que es buena


.. Al menos tres muertos en un bombardeo ucraniano en la ciudad de Donetsk. Al menos tres personas han muerto en un bombardeo ucraniano en la ciudad de Donetsk, controlada por las tropas rusas desde 2014, según el Estado Mayor de la Defensa de Donetsk. «Como resultado del bombardeo en el barrio Kiev de Donetsk, tres personas han muerto y cuatro civiles han resultado heridos», ha indicado en su cuenta de Telegram.

Es un zorro muy ladino este Putin. *El Kremlin dice que Putin está abierto a las conversaciones pero que la postura de Estados Unidos sobre Ucrania lo dificulta. *El Kremlin ha dicho este viernes que el presidente Vladimir Putin está abierto a las negociaciones para asegurar los intereses de Rusia, pero que encontrar una base mutua para las conversaciones es difícil ya que Estados Unidos no reconoce los «nuevos territorios» en Ucrania que Rusia reclama como propios, según recoge Reuters.

El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, dijo el jueves que no tenía planes inmediatos de ponerse en contacto con Putin, pero que estaba dispuesto a hablar con el presidente ruso si éste mostraba interés en poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania. Biden dijo que sólo lo haría en consulta con los aliados de la OTAN.

Le tira todo el peso de la situación al propio Biden. Los ucranianos están allí como acompañamiento.

*Los ucronazis hacen todo lo posible porque Bielorrusia les de un galletazo como es debido*. Bielorrusia derriba otro dron en la frontera con Ucrania. Los guardia fronterizos y las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia derribaron otro dron en la frontera con Ucrania, el tercero desde principios de noviembre, en esta ocasión cerca del puesto de control de Mokrani, informaron las autoridades bielorrusas.

«El jueves, a 1.200 metros de la frontera estatal sobre el puesto de control de Mokrani (frente al cruce ucraniano de Domanovo), a una altitud de unos 300 metros, los guardias fronterizos bielorrusos, junto con militares de las Fuerzas Armadas, descubrieron un cuadricóptero», indicó el Comité Estatal de Fronteras. El dron se dirigía desde el lado ucraniano hacia la retaguardia del territorio bielorruso, según esta agencia.

No han sido capaces de encontrar los restos de 200.000 desaparecidos, aunque encuentren fósiles de 10.000, y ahora se las dan de expertos en Ucrania. *Un equipo policial español investiga en Ucrania crímenes de guerra*. El ministro del Interior, Fernando GLande-Marlaska, se reunió con el Equipo Policial de Apoyo (EPA), compuesto por 11 agentes y que investigará en Ucrania la posible comisión de crímenes de guerra y de lesa humanidad, en el aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez Madrid-Barajas antes de su partida en la madrugada del jueves.

En este encuentro, GLande-Marlaska estuvo acompañado por el secretario de Estado de Seguridad, Rafael Pérez; el director general de la Policía, Francisco Pardo, y la directora de la Guardia Civil, María Gámez, según ha informado este viernes el Ministerio del Interior en una nota de prensa. El equipo, que ya se encuentra en Urania, está compuesto por once agentes de Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil, coordinados por un comandante y un inspector jefe.

*Alemania enviará siete tanques Gepard adicionales a Ucrania.* Alemania pretende entregar esta primavera a Ucrania siete tanques Gepard que estaban destinados a la chatarra, que se sumarán a los 30 tanques de defensa antiaérea que ya se están utilizando para luchar contra el ejército ruso, informó el viernes la revista Spiegel.

Los siete tanques, que están siendo reparados por el fabricante de armas Krauss-Maffei Wegmann (KMW), con sede en Múnich, están destinados a ayudar a Ucrania a proteger sus ciudades e infraestructuras contra los bombardeos rusos, informó Spiegel. El gobierno alemán también pretende enviar más munición para los Gepard junto con los tanques adicionales, informó.

«…estaban destinados a la chatarra…», «…en primavera…». La zumba la indignidad ucraniana.

*El yuan reemplaza al dólar y al euro en Rusia:* La participación de la moneda china en el comercio ruso aumentó del 3 % en marzo al 33 % en noviembre. Han comprado USD y EUR por 230,1 mil millones de rublos en las bolsas, yuanes por 139,6 mil millones de rublos. La participación del dólar y el euro en los pagos externos de Rusia cayó a alrededor del 50 % desde el 79 % a principios de año.

*El comandante del batallón ukro Svoboda, Petro Kuzik, cuya unidad está tratando de mantener a Bajmut, dijo a los medios occidentales que los campos y bosques de los alrededores están llenos de cadáveres de soldados ucranianos, y tienen que defenderse en condiciones de frío extremo. hasta las rodillas en el agua.*

Biden and Macron pledge to maintain a united front against Putin
"Los campos y los bosques delante de nuestras posiciones están llenos de cadáveres […]. Las pérdidas son colosales, ni siquiera se está llevando una cuenta de los cuerpos […]. Me disculpo por hablar lentamente ahora, porque tengo mucho frío, y me estoy mareando".

«Ellos [los rusos] sintieron una debilidad en nuestras defensas porque hay unidades que están menos motivadas que las nuestras. Y ayer debilitaron ligeramente nuestras defensas en el área inmediatamente alrededor de Bajmut. Algunas unidades no pudieron resistir este ataque de artillería y se retiraron».

*El ejército ucraniano se queda sin munición de artillería*…se han visto movimientos desde otras zonas y lanzamientos de proyectiles de corta distancia. Ya no hay batallas de artillería, la parte rusa machaca una y otra vez las posiciones Ukro, de ahí la cantidad de bajas. En otra lección de táctica militar, machacan primera línea, y cuando observan retirada, avanzan rápido y destruyen la retaguardia ucraniana. Rusia avanza ahora más rápido. Ucrania no tiene con qué alimentar los cañones USA y Polacos.

*La UE impondrá un precio tope de 60 dólares al barril de petróleo ruso*. Los 27 países de la UE alcanzaron el viernes un acuerdo para imponer un precio máximo de 60 dólares por barril al petróleo ruso, en el marco de las sanciones por la invasión rusa de Ucrania, anunció el embajador polaco Andrzej Sados. Polonia, que reclamaba un precio aún menor, retiró finalmente sus objeciones y la medida se tornará oficial durante el fin de semana, precisó el representante polaco ante la UE.

*En el terreno*

BREM-1 y el vehículo blindado de transporte de personal holandés YPR-765 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, destruidos cerca de Bajmut.

El BTR-4E ucraniano, tiene algunos problemas en las gomas, no le veo mucho futuro en la maniobra.
t.me/Irinamar_Z/11998

Por la noche, hubo un ataque con misiles en Zaporozhye. El objetivo era una instalación de energía.

Un nuevo misil del sistema de defensa antimisiles se lanzó con éxito en el sitio de prueba de Sary-Shagan. No olviden, los rusos ya no tienen misiles.
t.me/wofnon/20556

Por crímenes de guerra, unos 70 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el batallón Azov serán juzgados en Donetsk.


Spoiler



¿Como los anteriores?, lo siento, pero ya no lo creo.


Limpieza del pueblo de Novoselovskoye. La lucha continúa en la parte occidental del pueblo, que se encuentra casi a medio camino entre Kupyansk y Svatovo.

Las batallas por Pervomaiskoye continúan. La infantería del regimiento 11 de la NM de la DPR, con el apoyo de tanques, está realizando operaciones ofensivas en los accesos orientales a la aldea.

Los ataques con cohetes en la región de Jarkov han destruido todo el sistema de generación de energía, – Jarkivoblenergo.

*Foto: La cadena rusa de comida rápida Vkusno – i Tochka («Delicioso, punto») «ha recuperado por completo su cuota de mercado* en la Federación Rusa, que estaba ocupada por McDonald’s». En otras palabras, la salida de las marcas occidentales que señalan virtudes ha beneficiado a las contrapartes nacionales de Rusia.


Spoiler



Comer esa mierda con la de cosas buenas que hay en Rusia tiene delito.









Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre
t.me/wofnon


----------



## alfonbass (2 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues eso. Que nos pregunten si queremos gas ruso barato o americano caro. O si queríamos vacunas Pfizer. O que nos explique la AEM por que autorizó un tratamiento para dejar de fumar que mataba de cáncer pulmonar a sus usuarios, lo que revela que ciencia hay poca o nada en esos entes públicos que se arrogan el derecho de decidir por mí.
> 
> Probablemente la seguridad alimentaria sea una de las razones más lógicas y manejadas con honradez en todo esto, pero los "libegales" de salón jamás protestan por la farmafia, las agencias del medicamento o las sanciones comerciales en general, que son la guerra, son lo mismo que las cañoneras del comodoro Perry y la propaganda televisiva ha hecho que la fracción retrasada d ela población las acepte como algo normal.



Que saquen pruebas, tío, yo no me voy a quejar de conspiraciones que aparecen por la red, saca pruebas fehacientes de esa “farmafia” y hablamos
De todas formas soy el primero que aboga por un capitalismo puro donde los estados no puedan jugar con grandes corporaciones


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> El problema es que el tendero tiene otros muchos posibles compradores a SU precio en las otras calles. Y entonces, la gente de tu calle que ha decidido no comprar, ni abarata el precio ni obtiene un bien de primera necesidad. O sea, está bien jodida porque son subnormales.
> 
> Algunos aun no habéis enterado que Occidente es una mierda en comparación al resto del mundo, y que ese resto del mundo no obedece órdenes de los EEUU y sigue haciendo tratos con Rusia.



Pues que lo hagan, es lo que he dicho desde el principio, ok, adelante, que vendan a China y a Tajikistan si quieren, ok, genial para 
El hecho que remarcó es que yo veo más nervios en el Kremlin que en occidente al respecto, y pienso que por algo será, yo cuando no quiero comprar en determinado lugar no voy a esa tienda a decirles que no les quiero comprar, cuando no quiero ofrecer un servicio a alguien porque no me resulta interesante, tampoco le llamo para darle explicaciones si no me las pide…


----------



## John Nash (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y nadie se ha ocupado de encargar más barcos. La idea por lo visto es que el mayor importador mundial de gas pase de la tubería al licuado traído desde sitios absurdos por la distancia a recorrer (solo bordear la península arábiga son varios días) y llegue mágicamente el suministro justo a la hora en que otro barco sale del terminal y así 8760 horas cada año.



Planificar, anticipar y prever es comunista.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que saquen pruebas, tío, yo no me voy a quejar de conspiraciones que aparecen por la red, saca pruebas fehacientes de esa “farmafia” y hablamos
> De todas formas soy el primero que aboga por un capitalismo puro donde los estados no puedan jugar con grandes corporaciones



Tu llamas prueba a lo que dice tu predicador radiofónico favorito ,como hace todo el mundo quw habla de "pruebas" con grandilocuencia . Prueba es que se ha coaccionado a la población para una vacuna sin darle elección sobre otras. Prueba es que se ha retirado un medicamento que mataba con apenas noticia en la prensa y se había aprobado poco antes, y eso es un solo caso del año pasado. Al final eres igual que los propagandistas de "no hay pruebas ni las habra", los GAL mataron solos, no hay corrupción si no hay condena y no hay condena porque se modifica la ley o se prostituyen los tribunales (en el ordenamiento español Prueba es lo que dice un juez y punto, vale más eso que la evidencia científica y los jueces ascienden a dedo).


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero es que esto no rebate lo que yo digo, si estamos imponiendo sanciones a Rusia ya, a los rusos, si creen realmente que no les afecta, no se tienen ni que preocupar, el hecho de que insistan tanto a mi me hace pensar en otra cosa,
> Si, cuando tú decides que precio es justo por un producto, lo compras y eso hacen los demás compradores, estás decidiendo de facto el precio, puesto que si viene un competidor, tendrá que ajustarse a ese precio de partida
> Obviamente existen muchos más factores, pero ese es uno de ellos
> Rusia tiene dos opciones, o tragarse el orgullo y seguir vendiendo a Europa o vender a precio de saldo a China o Asía, puesto que no está en condiciones de decidir ese precio, que en todo caso lo hará China
> Lo que tenemos que hacer desde Europa es buscar alternativas aunque sea para pagarlas más caras, es lo que hay, que es el problema de haber sido dependientes de Rusia en ese aspecto



Te respondo este post otra idiotez no pienso ni leérmela.

¿Cuánto pagarías tu para que te echasen una cuerda si has caído en un agujero del cual no puedes salir y si te quedas vas a morir de hambre?
Impondrías tu el precio o echarías mano de la visa y le pagarías al rescatador lo que fuese para salir, visto como eres creo que dejarías de respirar hasta que te echasen una cuerda gratis 

Lo dicho, más imbecilidades no respondo, take it easy and be water.


----------



## ATDTn (3 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La pregunta es, como es posible que luego de 9 meses de combates los ucranianos dispongan de aviones de guerra operativos? Durante la guerra de las Malvinas, los ingleses infiltraron comandos en el continente para destruir los aviones argentinos en tierra y lo mismo hicieron con los aviones operativos en las propias islas, no se, tal vez los rusos no dispongan de grupos comando como las SAS o no se les haya ocurrido, muchas, muchísimas, demasiadas cositas raras vienen haciendo los rusos, patean en contra, algo no encaja, pero esto lo contarán los libros de historia. Saludos
> Claro que los ingleses querían ganar la guerra y actuaban en consecuencia...



También los aviones argentinos atizaron bien a los barcos ingleses.





Anexo:Bajas de la guerra de las Malvinas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Iskra (3 Dic 2022)

Para el que pedía vídeos de aviones
*Ataque de aviones de ataque rusos Su-25 contra militantes ucranianos.*

Los pilotos rusos lanzan diariamente ataques aéreos contra instalaciones y equipos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los lanzamientos de misiles se realizan en parejas desde altitudes extremadamente bajas. Como resultado del uso de combate de aviones de ataque, se destruyeron posiciones de campo fortificadas camufladas y vehículos blindados de militantes ucranianos.

http://t.me/wofnon/20567
*En otras circunstancias también *
En otras circunstancias y confirmado por el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, *un caza de gran altitud ruso MiG-31 se estrelló en Primorye. *La tripulación logró expulsarse.El vuelo se realizaba sin municiones, el avión se estrelló en un lugar desierto, no hubo daños en tierra.

*Y una de nazis haciendo sus cosas*

Así es como los "Libertadores ucranianos" maltratan e intimidan a los ciudadanos.

https://t.me/ophiucu/15281


----------



## Impresionante (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## SanRu (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues que lo hagan, es lo que he dicho desde el principio, ok, adelante, que vendan a China y a Tajikistan si quieren, ok, genial para
> El hecho que remarcó es que yo veo más nervios en el Kremlin que en occidente al respecto, y pienso que por algo será, yo cuando no quiero comprar en determinado lugar no voy a esa tienda a decirles que no les quiero comprar, cuando no quiero ofrecer un servicio a alguien porque no me resulta interesante, tampoco le llamo para darle explicaciones si no me las pide…



Te estás haciendo la picha un lío.

1) Putin siempre ha querido pertenecer a occidente y *tiene esa debilidad* y tú estás confundiendo las ganas de comerciar con occidente con la "necesidad" de comerciar con occidente.

2) Tú mismo te estás respondiendo: "Si no quieres comprar en un determinado lugar simplemente no vas". Sin embargo *occidente se dedica a ir al lugar a decir que te lo compro* a otro precio mucho más bajo.

3) ¿por qué sucede esto? pues porque *el objetivo de occidente no es NO comprar energía rusa* -que lo ha hecho, hace y lo hará- sino que el pueblo de occidente se crea que no lo va a hacer, como te está pasando a tí mismo ahora mismo.

4) ¿por qué? porque esta *es una guerra contra Alemania* y no contra Rusia.

5) ¿Una guerra contra Alemania? Sí. *El cine americano es uno de los mayores exponente de la cultura americana*, si no el mayor. mírate cualquier película anterior al año 2000 y verás que los coches de los protagonistas son casi siempre marcas americana. mira las películas a partir del año 2000y verás que casi todos los coches son marcas alemanas.

6) Te lo explico: Alemania no solo se estaba quedando con Europa sino que empezaba a conquistar los EEUU. Eso, unido a la competencia de China, estaba dañando mucho a los EEUU. El rival es China pero antes hay que anular a Rusia para evitar que ayude a China y si al anular a china eliminamos a Alemania, *son tres pájaros de un tiro.*

Lo entiendes ahora?


----------



## Iskra (3 Dic 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> También los aviones argentinos atizaron bien a los barcos ingleses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A propósito ( y cagándome en la concha de su pelotuda anglomadre). Anglos y kosovares...qué ASCO.
Argentina denunció ”la intención de enviar nuevas tropas militares a las Islas Malvinas” por parte de Kosovo que habría decidido enviar a las islas hasta siete miembros de sus fuerzas de seguridad, en el marco de un acuerdo con Reino Unido para incorporar personal de ese cuerpo al Ejército de infantería británico.

Ante el hecho, la Cancillería emitirá una nota de protesta ante Reino Unido por vulnerar las resoluciones de la ONU, que instan a no realizar acciones unilaterales y a retomar las negociaciones sobre la soberanía del archipiélago.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Dic 2022)

"El ejército ruso sufrirá pérdidas terribles debido al invierno, no tienen uniformes de invierno". Si no recuerdo mal 100.000


Fuerzas especiales de Akhmat con varias AFU capturadas.




Las fuerzas especiales chechenas "Akhmat" capturaron a un gran número de soldados del ejército ucraniano


Bryen: "[Ucrania] está perdiendo por desgaste en el campo de batalla y, con los rusos destruyendo sistemáticamente su infraestructura, millones de ucranianos han huido al extranjero. Es poco probable que el país pueda recuperarse incluso si la guerra terminara mañana.
Bryen se apega a la cifra de AFU de 100k muertos de von der Leyen, y agrega más de 1200 soldados polacos a eso (Polonia solo tiene 61k en su ejército).


Ramzan Kadyrov: "No importa cuánto intente el bloque de la OTAN enviar a sus soldados a la batalla contra Rusia disfrazados de mercenarios, la victoria seguirá siendo nuestra. Le romperemos la espalda a cualquiera que se atreva a invadir nuestra gran Rusia, nuestra valores y forma de vida.”


El equipo moderno y confiable es un asistente indispensable para derrotar al enemigo y lograr altos resultados en el campo de batalla. Los combatientes de la República de Chechenia recibieron cinco vehículos blindados todoterreno equipados con la última tecnología en la zona del SMO.


Presidente de la Junta de la empresa nacional de energía de Ucrania, Ukrenergo Volodymyr Kudrytskyi: "Al mismo tiempo, algunas sustancias han sido golpeadas varias veces: 3 veces, 5 veces e incluso 8 veces, también hay tales objetos. Por lo tanto, la escala de destrucción es colosal


Subdirector de Kharkovoblenergo Alexander Kishinsky: en la región de Kharkov se destruyó todo el sistema de generación de energía


----------



## SanRu (3 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> A propósito ( y cagándome en la concha de su pelotuda anglomadre). Anglos y kosovares...qué ASCO.
> Argentina denunció ”la intención de enviar nuevas tropas militares a las Islas Malvinas” por parte de Kosovo que habría decidido enviar a las islas hasta siete miembros de sus fuerzas de seguridad, en el marco de un acuerdo con Reino Unido para incorporar personal de ese cuerpo al Ejército de infantería británico.
> 
> Ante el hecho, la Cancillería emitirá una nota de protesta ante Reino Unido por vulnerar las resoluciones de la ONU, que instan a no realizar acciones unilaterales y a retomar las negociaciones sobre la soberanía del archipiélago.



Bueno, cuanto estalle todo, los serbios tendrán en frente a 7 musulmanes menos.


----------



## damnun_infectum (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y nadie se ha ocupado de encargar más barcos. La idea por lo visto es que el mayor importador mundial de gas pase de la tubería al licuado traído desde sitios absurdos por la distancia a recorrer (solo bordear la península arábiga son varios días) y llegue mágicamente el suministro justo a la hora en que otro barco sale del terminal y así 8760 horas cada año.



Hasta que algún barco se hunda por lo que sea, pase un desastre ecológico o económico, y ni Dios quiera un metanero en sus aguas para calentar los huevos de otros, que todo puede pasar.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Hasta que algún barco se hunda por lo que sea, pase un desastre ecológico o económico, y ni Dios quiera un metanero en sus aguas para calentar los huevos de otros, que todo puede pasar.



O Imagínate una explosión en Mugardos. Adiós a Ferrol, y saltaría a la luz pública que es una construcción fuera de normativa como unas cuantas regasificadoras españolas (tenemos muchas porque las hicieron donde quisieron, en sitios civilizados están a kilómetros mar adentro).


----------



## Rothmans Racing (3 Dic 2022)

El caza “4++” MiG-35 de Rusia: Un desperdicio de rublos


El epíteto “generación 4++” es muy utilizado por Rusia para sugerir que sus cazas de la época posterior a la Guerra Fría son algo más.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## Iskra (3 Dic 2022)

Dejo este artículo que creo que interesa a mucha gente del foro. Y para echarse a temblar.
Operación COVID-19: Operación de Naturaleza Militar Híbrida-Biológica - Diario16

*Operación COVID-19: Operación de Naturaleza Militar Híbrida-Biológica.*

El desarrollo, por parte de diversos elementos al servicio de la industria farmacéutica y militar (durante las últimas Administraciones de EEUU) de armas biológicas, bajo el disfraz de investigación, ha sido cubierto ampliamente en la prensa internacional y, en mucha menor medida, por algunos periodistas independientes para las agencias de información y prensa hispanas.

Desde un enfoque histórico, se suele señalar, como precedente del uso de agentes biológicos y químicos por parte de los EEUU, la Guerra contra Irán y contra la República Popular de Cuba.

Por documentos desclasificados, a los he tenido acceso para Diario 16, se sabe que el Subsecretario Adjunto de Defensa para Operaciones Especiales, General Edward Lansdale, presentó en febrero de 1962, hace ahora 60 años, un plan con el nombre en clave de »*Tarea 33» que consideraba el uso de armas químicas y biológicas contra Cuba* y muy especialmente contra miembros concretos del Partido Comunista Cubano y del PCUS en la isla.

El Documento afirma además que:

»El objetivo es también idear un plan para incapacitar a una gran proporción de los trabajadores azucareros mediante el uso encubierto de armas biológicas, agentes de armas químicas y la proliferación de insectos para las plantaciones de azúcar y tabaco».

El General Lansdale propuso envenenar a los trabajadores azucareros cubanos durante la época de cosecha mediante el uso de agentes de «armas biológicas no letales transmitidas por insectos».

El »US Marine Corps» debía llevar a cabo un ataque biológico y para ello, Lansdale señaló que el Dr. Robert Edwards en Fort Detrick, Maryland, y Cornelius Roosevelt en la CIA, Langley, proporcionarían información sobre armas biológicas para la operación propuesta.

*Más recientes son las actividades de los biolaboratorios de EEUU e Israel en Georgia y Ucrania, que trabajan bajo programas del Pentágono y del Departamento de Defensa.*

Aunque se refieren principalmente al trabajo en la década de 2000, las raíces de estas actividades son mucho más profundas y persisten, tal y como se ha informado para Diario 16 a este redactor.

El Programa Conjunto de Reducción de Amenazas fue iniciado por el Gobierno de los EEUU trabajando en cooperación con el Pentágono y la CIA.

La Unidad del Pentágono se llamaba originalmente Agencia de Armas Especiales del Departamento de Defensa y luego hubo un cambio de nombre. Surgieron la Agencia de Reducción de Amenazas de Defensa (DTRA) y el Instituto de Investigación Médica para Enfermedades Infecciosas del Ejército de los Estados Unidos.

El supuesto propósito del programa era eliminar los arsenales soviéticos de armas nucleares, químicas y biológicas, dando efectivamente a los Estados Unidos el control de las antiguas armas biológicas soviéticas y que aún hoy están siendo usadas por EEUU, Israel y otros gobiernos occidentales bajo el paraguas de la OTAN.


BioPrepWatch.com escribió en 2010:

*»Las páginas web eliminadas muestran que Obama ordenó a los biolaboratorios ucranianos desarrollar ‘patógenos mortales. Este programa usado por Obama se empezó en tiempos de Bush, padre hasta que la Administración Trump ordenó la cancelación.*

Thenationalpulse.com señaló que el artículo, que también destacó el trabajo del ex senador Dick Lugar, también se incluyó en el número 818 de la Revista US Air Force Outreach.

Dick Lugar dijo que los planes para la instalación se discutieron en 2005, cuando él y el entonces senador Barack Obama se asociaron con funcionarios ucranianos, que ya habían tenido contacto con los Biden y con el Sen. Rep.John McCaine.

Lugar y Obama también ayudaron a coordinar los e*sfuerzos entre investigadores estadounidenses y ucranianos (véase el Proyecto Umbrella, 2015*) ese año en un esfuerzo por estudiar la gripe aviar y ayudar a prevenirla.

Un informe de 2011 del Comité de Previsión de Bioseguridad de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias de los Estados Unidos sobre la expansión global de laboratorios biológicos altamente aislados explica cómo el* laboratorio de Odessa «es responsable de identificar patógenos biológicos altamente peligrosos.*

Este laboratorio fue renovado y técnicamente actualizado a BSL-3 como parte de un Acuerdo de Cooperación entre el Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos y el Ministerio de Salud de Ucrania que comenzó en 2005.

La cooperación se centra en prevenir la propagación de tecnología, patógenos y conocimientos que podrían utilizarse en el desarrollo de armas biológicas», dice el informe.

Se explica que «el laboratorio renovado sirve como un laboratorio central de referencia temporal con un repositorio o colección de patógenos.

De acuerdo con las regulaciones ucranianas, está »autorizado a trabajar tanto con bacterias como con virus del primer y segundo grupo patógeno».

Un documento separado que detalla la red de biolaboratorios ucranianos del Proyecto de Prevención de Armas Biológicas describe con más detalle la gama de patógenos con los que la institución ha realizado investigaciones.

Entre los virus estudiados por el laboratorio se encontraban el Ébola y «virus del grupo II de patogenicidad utilizando métodos virológicos, moleculares, serológicos y rápidos».

Además, el laboratorio proporcionó «capacitación específica para profesionales de bioseguridad – bioseguridad en el manejo de patógenos biológicos peligrosos».

Vine Kristaudo señala a este respecto que n*o se trataba sólo de capturar una reserva de muestras (y especialistas capacitados en desarrollo e investigación de patógenos y tecnología de armas biológicas) en Rusia, sino también en países «a lo largo del perímetro de las fronteras de Rusia:*

*Ucrania, Azerbaiyán, Armenia, Georgia, Kazajstán, Uzbekistán, Kirguistán, Moldavia y Tayikistán», antes de extenderse a otras partes de Asia y África*.

El Departamento de Seguridad Nacional tiene un Centro Nacional de Análisis y Contramedidas de Biodefensa.

Este Centro es socio de la Confederación Nacional Interinstitucional de Investigación Biológica, que tiene su sede en Fort Detrick.


Este Consorcio incluye:

Centros para el Control y la Prevención de Enfermedades, Administración de Alimentos y de Medicamentos.
Instituto Nacional del Cáncer.
Centro Conjunto de Investigación del Instituto Nacional de Alergias y Enfermedades Infecciosas.
Dirección de Investigación de Biodefensa del Centro de Investigación Médica Naval.
Ejército de los Estados Unidos implementa el Comando de Gestión.
Comando de Investigación y Material Médico del Ejército de los Estados Unidos.
Instituto de Investigación Médica del Ejército de los Estados Unidos para el Centro de Investigación de Enfermedades Animales de Plum Island, Massachusetts, una instalación de alta seguridad que se inauguró en 1954 y fue utilizado por el Ejército de los Estados Unidos para probar armas biológicas.
Centro Nacional de Defensa Biológica y Agrícola, que también es un sitio biológico de Nivel 4.

Cabe agregar que el Departamento de Seguridad Nacional también tiene un Centro de Análisis de Seguridad Química.

*Además del ejército estadounidense, un gran número de otros contratistas están involucrados en estos proyectos, como la Technology Management Company (TMC) vinculada al MIT y a diversas universidades politécnicas en territorio español.*

DTRA también ha otorgado a Black & Veatch Special Projects Corp. un contrato de $ 80 millones como parte del Programa de Reducción de Amenazas Biológicas (BTRP) en Ucrania en 2020.

Otro contratista de DTRA que trabaja en Ucrania fue CH2MHill, con sede en Englewood, Colorado, que anteriormente administró el proyecto de expansión del Canal de Panamá de $ 5.26 mil millones y brindó servicios de consultoría para administrar el proyecto general de suministro de agua de mar de Irak:

Se le otorgó un contrato de $ 22.8 millones (2020-2023) para renovar y equipar dos nuevos biolaboratorios, el Instituto Estatal de Investigación para Diagnósticos de Laboratorio, de Expertos Veterinarios y Sanitarios (región de Kiev) y el Laboratorio Regional de Diagnóstico del Servicio Estatal de Ucrania para la Seguridad Alimentaria y la Protección del Consumidor (región de Odessa).

También son de interés, como dijimos al principio de este artículo de Investigación, las actividades de las empresas privadas relacionadas con la farmacología, la medicina y la biotecnología.

Por ejemplo, National Resilience, fundada en los Estados Unidos en noviembre de 2020. Se describe a sí misma como «una empresa de fabricación y tecnología dedicada a aumentar el acceso a medicamentos complejos y proteger las cadenas de suministro biofarmacéuticas de la interrupción».

Desde entonces, la compañía ha estado construyendo «una red sostenible de soluciones de fabricación integradas de alta tecnología para garantizar una producción rápida, segura y escalable de los medicamentos de hoy y de mañana».

También planea «reinventar la biomecánica» y «democratizar el acceso a los medicamentos», es decir, la terapia génica, las vacunas experimentales y otros «medicamentos del mañana».

La compañía inicialmente posicionó sus capacidades de fabricación como una «plataforma de sostenibilidad» y ofrece principalmente «métodos de ARN», incluido el desarrollo de ARN para vacunas, edición de genes y terapia; y la «producción de virus», incluidos los vectores virales, los virus oncolíticos (es decir, un virus diseñado para afectar preferentemente a las células cancerosas) los virus para su uso en el desarrollo de vacunas y los virus modificados genéticamente para fines indefinidos.

Vale la pena señalar que, hasta la fecha, muchos experimentos controvertidos de «mejora de la funcionalidad» han justificado la modificación de virus para los mismos fines descritos en las capacidades de producción de virus de National Resilience.

En abril de 2021, hace poco mas de un año, National Resilience adquirió Ology Bioservices Inc., que4 recibió un contrato de $ 37 millones por parte del ejército de los Estados Unidos para desarrollar un tratamiento avanzado con anticuerpos monoclonales contra COVID-19.

Esta adquisición también proporcionó a National Resilience su primer laboratorio de Bioseguridad Nivel 3 (BSL-3) y la capacidad de producir terapias celulares y genéticas, vacunas y vectores de virus vivos y virus oncolíticos.

En 2022, la compañía anunció varios clientes nuevos: Takeda, Opus Genetics y el Departamento de Defensa de los Estados Unidos.

Uno de los cofundadores de la compañía fue el capitalista de riesgo biotecnológico Robert Nelsen, quien fue uno de los primeros inversores en Illumina, una compañía de hardware y software de secuenciación de genes con sede en California. Ahora se cree que domina el campo de la genómica.

Illumina está estrechamente asociado con el equivalente DARPA del Wellcome Trust, conocido como Wellcome Leap, que también se centra en «medicinas» «futuristas» y transhumanistas.

Es revelador que el CEO de In-Q-Tel, Chris Darby, forme parte de la junta directiva de Resilience. In-Q-Tel fue la primera firma de capital de riesgo de la CIA creada para lavar dinero y crear proyectos «independientes».

Darby también está en la junta directiva del Fondo Conmemorativo de Oficiales de la CIA.

La idea de la »resiliencia» en sí fue sugerida a Nelsen por Luciana Borio, quien entonces era vicepresidenta de In-Q-tel.

Antes de In-Q-tel, se desempeñó como Directora de Preparación de Defensa Médica y Biológica en el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional bajo la administración Trump, y anteriormente fue científica jefe interina de la FDA de 2015 a 2017.

Ante la imposibilidad de realizar los proyectos propuestos con la Administración Trump paso a la empresa privada.

Borio es actualmente Senior Global Health Fellow en el Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores y, elemento clave en la financiación israelí, Consultor de Goldman Sachs, miembro de la Alianza de Vacunas financiada por Bill Gates CEPI y socio de la firma de capital de riesgo Nelsen ARCH Venture Partners.

El surgimiento de tales empresas se hace eco de la historia de las empresas militares privadas establecidas en los EE.UU. y que operan fuera de su territorio como es el caso de Toledo y Hoyo de Manzanares, España.

De esta manera, los organismos pertinentes evitan la responsabilidad transfiriéndola al sector privado. Además, existen ciertas lagunas en la legislación.

Ahora, hay muchas regulaciones y directrices relativas a la bioseguridad de laboratorio en los Estados Unidos.

La capacitación en seguridad puede variar mucho de una institución a otra. Los experimentos con ciertos patógenos y algunas investigaciones financiadas por el gobierno de los Estados Unidos están sujetos a supervisión, pero hay algunas lagunas:

Si los biolabs no trabajan con los patógenos más peligrosos, no necesitan registrarse en el registro del gobierno de los Estados Unidos.

En un próximo artículo, Dios mediante, continuaremos desarrollando este tema, clave en Seguridad Nacional y Defensa, y expondremos a sus agentes.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Dic 2022)

Otro entierro de un nazi, no se exactamente donde ni cuando pero definitivamente no es en 1944


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Está ocurriendo ahora mismito. El camarada ZHU ya ha saltado en paracaídas sobre Formosa.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> O Imagínate una explosión en Mugardos. Adiós a Ferrol, y saltaría a la luz pública que es una construcción fuera de normativa como unas cuantas regasificadoras españolas (tenemos muchas porque las hicieron donde quisieron, en sitios civilizados están a kilómetros mar adentro).



¿regasificadoras dentro del mar ........?


----------



## delhierro (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Al frío de Kiev, y una reducción de electricidad -que no eliminación- no van a hacer ganar la guerra a Rusia. Se adaptarán y ya. El ser humano siempre ha pasado estos inviernos, y peores, sin electricidad.



Si la cortan del todo claro que ayuda, para las fabricas , las reparaciones, complica la logistica, los trenes, y la moral de la retaguardia. Por eso los anglos directamente la cortan el primer dia, sin luz no hay TV, red etc... es importante. Lo absurdo es que "se dieran cuenta" a los 7 meses de empezar.

Y si tumban los puentes no te digo nada, pero ahí siguen les han tirado 4 de los 4000 misiles...y solo a uno a 1000 km del frente. Por cierto le dieron de lleno y estuvo más de un mes inutilizado.

Hay cosas que se hacen siempre porque simplemente funcionan, si no se hacen o se hacen tarde, es raro que sea una estrategia magistral, si lo hubiera sido naturalmente ahora habria un prorruso en Kiev, es simplemente porque alguien lo impide.


----------



## damnun_infectum (3 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Te respondo este post otra idiotez no pienso ni leérmela.
> 
> ¿Cuánto pagarías tu para que te echasen una cuerda si has caído en un agujero del cual no puedes salir y si te quedas vas a morir de hambre?
> Impondrías tu el precio o echarías mano de la visa y le pagarías al rescatador lo que fuese para salir, visto como eres creo que dejarías de respirar hasta que te echasen una cuerda gratis
> ...



Un pijeras de ciudad que va de excursión al campo y se cae en un agujero muy profundo; cuando recupera el conocimiento, con voz chillona y amanerada, empieza a gritar:

HELPME, HELP, HELPME...AYUDITA, SOCORRÍN...!.

Un nativo que pasaba luego de cavar la huerta, casi de noche, escucha tamareo en el agujero, se asoma y pregunta:

KE ICES...?.

Y responde el finolis...Que me izes, (de izar).

¿...?

KE POLLAS DICES...?.

Que me izes, que me izes, QUE ME IZES, helpme, thanks you.

...

Así un buen rato.

Hasta que el labriego cansado dice: Ke ices, que me izes, ke ices que me izes...anda y que te den por culo, gilipollas.

Y allí se quedó para el resto por subnormal.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si la cortan del todo claro que ayuda, para las fabricas , las reparaciones, complica la logistica, los trenes, y la moral de la retaguardia. Por eso los anglos directamente la cortan el primer dia, sin luz no hay TV, red etc... es importante. Lo absurdo es que "se dieran cuenta" a los 7 meses de empezar.
> 
> Y si tumban los puentes no te digo nada, pero ahí siguen les han tirado 4 de los 4000 misiles...y solo a uno a 1000 km del frente. Por cierto le dieron de lleno y estuvo más de un mes inutilizado.
> 
> Hay cosas que se hacen siempre porque simplemente funcionan, si no se hacen o se hacen tarde, es raro que sea una estrategia magistral, si lo hubiera sido naturalmente ahora habria un prorruso en Kiev, es simplemente porque alguien lo impide.



No discuto que sirva, discuto que sea suficiente.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Dic 2022)

Hace unos días que no leo a @visaman , pongo foto a ver si pasa.


----------



## Honkler (3 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hace unos días que no leo a @visaman , pongo foto a ver si pasa.



Dijo que cogía vacaciones y que desaparecería… se habrá ido en busca de pelandruscas de las que le van…


----------



## amcxxl (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que se aparte el estado, además, si tan bueno y maravilloso para todos es lo que pretendéis, por qué no, primero lo demostráis en alguna isla solo con las personas que quieren y nos dejáis a los demás currar y ser “capitalistas” tranquilamente sin vosotros?



Vete a Andorra a defraudar a Hacienda.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Dic 2022)

Señor. Lavrov en una rueda de prensa cuando se le preguntó por qué Rusia apunta a la infraestructura civil en Ucrania, incluido el territorio que reclama como propio:
"También bombardeábamos a los nazis en Stalingrado".


----------



## Seronoser (3 Dic 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> También los aviones argentinos atizaron bien a los barcos ingleses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho en el primer mes de conflicto, los argentinos se habían follado ya varios destructores ingleses a pelito. Y dejaron al portaaviones Invencible...fuera de servicio. No está mal para un ejército paco como era el argentino.

Si la borregada se piensa que Rusia hoy, es militarmente es como aquella Argentina...pues luego vendrán los lloros.


----------



## Galiciaverde (3 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Europa está muerta, pero muchos no lo saben aún.
> Aquí una opinión de un cuñaoooo ejjjjperto, escrito en el país, sobre la medida de topar el petróleo:
> 
> _"No importa de que intermediarios se compre. Crudo ruso 60 dólares. *Como si lo vende el gitano*. La ventaja es disminuir el dinero que ingresa la nación y los fondos que utiliza para la guerra. En realidad, *debería ponerse un tope al crudo mundial,* e ir bajándolo gradualmente todos los años, para incentivar a los productores a invertir más en energías verdes. Solo las tendremos *cuando el petróleo valga 10 euros y nadie quiera producirlo*"._
> ...



La gente escucha a estos popes y está convencida de que no hay ningún problema energético. La semana pasada, en mi entorno, la gente diciendo que para cuando escasee el gas ya hay otras energías alternativas que lo sustituyen sin problemas, huertas solares, aerogeneradores, etc y que no las han desarrollado porque no hacía falta, pero si ahora se necesitan se ponen y ya está.

Yo no daba crédito. Escasea el gas y el diesel para la industria y por arte de magia van a aparecer sistemas de producción de energía de la nada . Por lo visto no hay que fabricarlos ni habrá que conseguir las materias primas necesarias ni nada, aparecerán por que sí de repente. No entienden que habría que conseguir energía para que el mundo siga funcionando y además energía extra para fabricar energías alternativas, construir esos nuevos sistemas milagrosos de producción de energía, etc. Si andamos escasos de energía para mantener nuestras industrias, ¿de dónde vamos a sacar la energía extra necesaria para desarrollar tecnologías nuevas y/o construir los tropemil molinos/paneles/sistema milagroso desconocido de producción de energía?

Parece un razonamiento simple, pero no lo pillan.

Les mencioné el vídeo de Antonio Turiel de hace 3 años y pasé el enlace. Tanto da, no lo habrán mirado y si lo han visto no se lo creen porque Antonia 3 y el inmundo dicen que va a bajar el precio del gas porque la UE ha puesto un tope de 60 euros.

No hay forma de que la gente razone. Es que no saben sumar ni restar y además creen en la magia. 
Como sociedad no tenemos arreglo, me temo.
Cuelgo una vez más el vídeo de la entrevista a Turiel por si algún despistado aún no lo ha visto:


----------



## manodura79 (3 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Zelensky ha confirmado, el cristianismo ortodoxo será prohibido en Ucrania. Practicantes a enfrentar "sanciones personales, económicas y restrictivas".



La libertad de culto saltando por la ventana. Muy bien, Europa. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rothmans Racing (3 Dic 2022)

Caza MiG-31 de Rusia se estrella en la región de Primorsky


Un avión interceptor ruso MiG-31 se estrelló en la región de Primorsky en el Lejano Oriente mientras la tripulación salió expulsada del caza.




israelnoticias.com





*Caza MiG-31 de Rusia se estrella en la región de Primorsky*
*La imparable **tecnologia** orca, se caen solos los aviones de par en par*


----------



## manodura79 (3 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> La pregunta es, como es posible que luego de 9 meses de combates los ucranianos dispongan de aviones de guerra operativos? Durante la guerra de las Malvinas, los ingleses infiltraron comandos en el continente para destruir los aviones argentinos en tierra y lo mismo hicieron con los aviones operativos en las propias islas, no se, tal vez los rusos no dispongan de grupos comando como las SAS o no se les haya ocurrido, muchas, muchísimas, demasiadas cositas raras vienen haciendo los rusos, patean en contra, algo no encaja, pero esto lo contarán los libros de historia. Saludos
> Claro que los ingleses querían ganar la guerra y actuaban en consecuencia...



No son aviones ucranianos. Propiamente dicho, son aviones "adquiridos" por Ucrania. Incluso tengo mis serías dudas de que despeguen desde Ucrania. Estoy esperando el fin de esta guerra para saber la cantidad exacta de material que se ha enviado. Los números han de ser gigantescos.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Te respondo este post otra idiotez no pienso ni leérmela.
> 
> ¿Cuánto pagarías tu para que te echasen una cuerda si has caído en un agujero del cual no puedes salir y si te quedas vas a morir de hambre?
> Impondrías tu el precio o echarías mano de la visa y le pagarías al rescatador lo que fuese para salir, visto como eres creo que dejarías de respirar hasta que te echasen una cuerda gratis
> ...



Primero, me estás dando la razón, si estás en una situación difícil pagas lo que sea, ahora bien, eso es circunstancial, porque el mercado se regula, no por la persona que está en esa situación, sino por lo que es "normal", por lo que hace y cuánto paga la gente en situación normal sin necesidad. 
De hecho, pasa siempre, cuando alguien tiene una necesidad de vender cualquier cosa de forma urgente, también se produce ese "chollo", pero....es una situación normal la que lo produce? Esa situación se produce en todos los casos o se individualiza sólo en ese?
La realidad es que no, es que es una de las múltiples situaciones que hacen que un precio sea mayor o menor, pero no es algo que esté decidiendo el vendedor de "motu propio"
La realidad es que esas situaciones se dan en el punto de vista individual, pero también en el colectivo. Vuelvo a repetir lo mismo, me da igual que te moleste, si Rusia considera que no debe vender a Europa, es una decisión, para mi desacertada, porque se queda sin competidores por ese precio, ya que pierde posibles compradores. (Qué si, que lo habéis dicho muchos muchas veces, va a vender a China y sostenéis que China va a ser "el Sheriff del nuevo mundo geopolítico" y tal, pero eso tiene muchos puntos en suspenso
Es que es evidente, tu, si te piden 10 € en una panadería por una barra de pan te vas a ir a otra, y a otra hasta que llegues a una donde te lo vendan a 40 céntimos, que es un precio acostumbrado. El tío que tiene esa panadería no está "jugando bien", es muy posible (seguro) que termine cerrando por no cubrir costes, porque, así como tú te piras sin comprar, lo hacen los demás, o lo hace mucha menos gente de si pusiera esa barra a un precio estándar del mercado
Y ya está, no digo otra cosa, es una cuestión de matemáticas y de que es absurdo fiar tu bolsillo a la decisión de otra persona, o de otro estado, como está haciendo Rusia.
Y me dirás, "Y Europa?", pues hijo, aquí se ha cometido el grave error de crearnos una dependencia brutal de Rusia, pero es que, a ver como te lo digo, es que están invadiendo un país, hay gente que está perdiendo sus casas y su vida, y es por una decisión de ese gobierno...
Yo no veo moralmente adecuado que desde "occidente" miremos hacia otro lado, digamos que nos importa una mierda Ucrania, que "son Rusia" y que allí se la pelen, no me resulta aceptable, creo que a ti si, o tal vez no, no lo sé, pero creo que la cuestión en juego es esa también, las acciones no pueden ser estas, el mundo no se puede gobernar por la fuerza, un orden internacional válido no puede ser este, de ninguna de las maneras.
Si eso significa la destrucción de la especie, que así sea,lo prefiero antes de ese mundo donde "domine la fuerza", donde tenga razón el que más fuerza y más mate, no lo quiero, punto
Que tu lo consideres una "imbecilidad" dice mucho más de ti que de mi

PD: es que es muy curioso que yo no insulte a ni cristo en este hilo, eh, tiene huevos la cosa...."los salvadores de occidente"....


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> Te estás haciendo la picha un lío.
> 
> 1) Putin siempre ha querido pertenecer a occidente y *tiene esa debilidad* y tú estás confundiendo las ganas de comerciar con occidente con la "necesidad" de comerciar con occidente.



¿Cuando exactamente? Qué ha hecho Putin para tratar de igual a igual a los demás países europeos? todavía recuerdo la bronca "o malas relaciones" de las que se hablaba cuando Bielorrusia agilizó el visado y eliminó la necesidad de visado a ciudadanos europeos...pero bueno, dime cuando


SanRu dijo:


> 2) Tú mismo te estás respondiendo: "Si no quieres comprar en un determinado lugar simplemente no vas". Sin embargo *occidente se dedica a ir al lugar a decir que te lo compro* a otro precio mucho más bajo.



Occidente lo que intenta es tener energía, teniendo el objetivo de poder cambiar el régimen en Rusia, ¿Por qué? porque se ha demostrado dañino con el resto de países europeos. Pero es que se está comprando en otros sitios, se han gastado mucho dinero en ello, y hay para gastar todavía más dinero si es necesario hasta encontrar más alternativas. El tiempo, en este caso, corre en contra de Rusia



SanRu dijo:


> 3) ¿por qué sucede esto? pues porque *el objetivo de occidente no es NO comprar energía rusa* -que lo ha hecho, hace y lo hará- sino que el pueblo de occidente se crea que no lo va a hacer, como te está pasando a tí mismo ahora mismo.



Lo que no soy es futurologo, lo siento


SanRu dijo:


> 4) ¿por qué? porque esta *es una guerra contra Alemania* y no contra Rusia.



Los tanques rusos están en Ucrania, cuando los vea en Leipzig, te aviso



SanRu dijo:


> 5) ¿Una guerra contra Alemania? Sí. *El cine americano es uno de los mayores exponente de la cultura americana*, si no el mayor. mírate cualquier película anterior al año 2000 y verás que los coches de los protagonistas son casi siempre marcas americana. mira las películas a partir del año 2000y verás que casi todos los coches son marcas alemanas.



Hostia! esta si que no la vi venir, hacer análisis políticos en función de las pelis de Hollywood, que buena esa 



SanRu dijo:


> 6) Te lo explico: Alemania no solo se estaba quedando con Europa sino que empezaba a conquistar los EEUU. Eso, unido a la competencia de China, estaba dañando mucho a los EEUU. El rival es China pero antes hay que anular a Rusia para evitar que ayude a China y si al anular a china eliminamos a Alemania, *son tres pájaros de un tiro.*
> 
> Lo entiendes ahora?



Si eso significase la cuota de autónomos que hay en Alemania y el empleo que hay, dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## SanRu (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> ¿Cuando exactamente? Qué ha hecho Putin para tratar de igual a igual a los demás países europeos? todavía recuerdo la bronca "o malas relaciones" de las que se hablaba cuando Bielorrusia agilizó el visado y eliminó la necesidad de visado a ciudadanos europeos...pero bueno, dime cuando
> 
> 
> Occidente lo que intenta es tener energía, teniendo el objetivo de poder cambiar el régimen en Rusia, ¿Por qué? porque se ha demostrado dañino con el resto de países europeos. Pero es que se está comprando en otros sitios, se han gastado mucho dinero en ello, y hay para gastar todavía más dinero si es necesario hasta encontrar más alternativas. El tiempo, en este caso, corre en contra de Rusia
> ...



eres tonto. No hay otra explicación.


----------



## Iskra (3 Dic 2022)

*Penalidades ukras.

1) EL CUENTO DE HADAS. COMIENDO DORITOS BURBUJEANDO Y VIENDO A ANTONIA3.*
Nos las arreglamos para comunicarnos con los paracaidistas de la 25.ª brigada aerotransportada separada de élite. Nuestros interlocutores fueron movilizados. Nunca sirvieron en el ejército antes. Se han estado preparando duro desde el verano. Primero en la región de Zhytomyr, luego en Gran Bretaña. En las profundidades de la brumosa Albion, corrieron durante 20 días con un AK-47 y aprendieron a asaltar edificios. Los paracaidistas generalmente no valoran demasiado el entrenamiento británico. Es interesante que se les dieron conferencias especiales sobre los derechos y deberes del personal militar. En particular, dijeron que estaba prohibido matar y torturar a los prisioneros (aquí, los prisioneros iraquíes de las prisiones británicas deben echarse a llorar).

*2) LA CRUDA REALIDAD. NO SE PODÍA SABER.....*

En unas palabras, los muchachos estaban seriamente preparados para operaciones serias y ahora, finalmente, fueron enviados al frente. El 5 de noviembre estaban en posición y se dieron cuenta de que era una mierda. El camino al puesto de avanzada estaba bajo el fuego de artillería casi todo el tiempo. La comida y el agua tuvieron que sacar literalmente a la fuerza a las autoridades. Y además, a su unidad no se le asignó un uniforme extranjero de moda, por lo que tuvieron que congelarse en uno ucraniano. Además, los bombardeos constantes redujeron seriamente el personal. Durante un mes, el 80 por ciento del personal del puesto fortificado resultó herido. Al final, los conductores y otro personal de servicio fueron enviados a la línea del frente. Tampoco tuvieron técnica militar suficiente. Tenían un MT-LB asignado a su batallón. Tuvieron que arrastrar a los heridos a través de un campo abierto durante 2 km con la esperanza de que no murieran por la pérdida de sangre.

Tal era el panorama sombrío. No es de extrañar que en la primera batalla de tiro, toda la unidad levantó las manos y se rindió. Y lo más interesante es que fueron asaltados por los recientemente movilizados. Sí, sí, los mismos hombres que fueron enviados al ejército hace un mes. No sé si a los nuestros les dieron conferencias sobre el trato humano de los prisioneros, pero entregaron cuidadosamente a sus oponentes al cuartel general, a diferencia de los carniceros ucranianos que dispararon a nuestros prisioneros cerca de Makéyevka. Y luego hablan de valores europeos...

*3) PERO VA LARGO..ASÍ SON LAS GUERRAS Y LA IMPACIENCIA NO SÉ SI ES BUENA CONSEJERA, COMO TAMPOCO LA EUFORIA.
*
A estas alturas, uno podría terminar con el consuelo de pensar que los ucranianos han perdido su potencial ofensivo, pero no seré tan optimista. Se nota que se ha creado una escasez de equipos en la línea del frente. Al mismo tiempo, los suministros desde el extranjero no se detienen. Esto significa que el equipo y el personal se concentran en la retaguardia. Hoy pudimos conducir un todoterreno por el campo y no nos quedamos atascados. La escarcha ató la tierra. Si este tiempo continúa durante otra semana, los vehículos blindados podrán avanzar fácilmente. Y esto significa que se pueden esperar ataques ucranianos en una semana. Tienen fuerza, aunque finjan ser pobres e infelices. Creo que atacarán en Zaporozhye y Svátovo al mismo tiempo. Intentarán repetir los éxitos de la campaña de otoño.

Alexandr Jarchenko t.me/bayraktar1070


----------



## Iskra (3 Dic 2022)

Algunos (mi avatar que llevo hace tiempo da fe de ello), no olvidamos. Y me imagino que las víctimas de esta gentuza no creo que perdonen.

#OTAN ¿Haz lo que yo digo y no lo que yo hago?
No se pierdan este video que expone un nivel de hipocresía muuuy alto.

[URL unfurl="true"
https://t.me/diegoenlalucha/3660[/MEDIA]


----------



## manodura79 (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> O Imagínate una explosión en Mugardos. Adiós a Ferrol, y saltaría a la luz pública que es una construcción fuera de normativa como unas cuantas regasificadoras españolas (tenemos muchas porque las hicieron donde quisieron, en sitios civilizados están a kilómetros mar adentro).



¡Gijón, calienta, que sales! 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peineto (3 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Bueno, es que aún hay más.
> USA está utilizando ese dinero extra que les pagamos a precios estratosféricos para *subencionar que las empresas que ya no pueden subsistir en la UE por los altos precios de los hidrocarburos, se trasladen a USA*
> 
> Jaque mate.
> ...





frangelico dijo:


> Y nadie se ha ocupado de encargar más barcos. La idea por lo visto es que el mayor importador mundial de gas pase de la tubería al licuado traído desde sitios absurdos por la distancia a recorrer (solo bordear la península arábiga son varios días) y llegue mágicamente el suministro justo a la hora en que otro barco sale del terminal y así 8760 horas cada año.



Todo muy ecológico y resiliente. Hay que no malgastar en nada, esclavos, comed saltamontes y gusanos, no respiréios mucho que soltáis el maléfico carbono, no uséis el coche que contamina. Ahorrad en todo, malditos remeros, que lo necesitamos para pegarle fuego en una guerra mundial estupenda donde seréis sacrificados a Baal.


----------



## España1 (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> O Imagínate una explosión en Mugardos. Adiós a Ferrol, y saltaría a la luz pública que es una construcción fuera de normativa como unas cuantas regasificadoras españolas (tenemos muchas porque las hicieron donde quisieron, en sitios civilizados están a kilómetros mar adentro).



no de usted idea, que nos leen los perpetradores de false flags y la liamos


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (3 Dic 2022)

*Bakhmut*


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Dic 2022)

Ahora es cuando vienen los filocochis a decir que cuesta mucho dinero, que no es cavitacional, que los rusos podrían fabricar uno mejor, pero no quieren, y la habitual sarta de tontadas que estos mugrientos dicen para no reconocer que rusia es basura.


----------



## Malevich (3 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> La libertad de culto saltando por la ventana. Muy bien, Europa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Y los países ortodoxos de la UE a callar y tragar.....


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

En un


Impresionante dijo:


>



Los chinos no van a invadir mientras sigan vendiendo a occidente, la pela es la pela.


----------



## arriondas (3 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Te respondo este post otra idiotez no pienso ni leérmela.
> 
> ¿Cuánto pagarías tu para que te echasen una cuerda si has caído en un agujero del cual no puedes salir y si te quedas vas a morir de hambre?
> Impondrías tu el precio o echarías mano de la visa y le pagarías al rescatador lo que fuese para salir, visto como eres creo que dejarías de respirar hasta que te echasen una cuerda gratis
> ...



Al final, los liberales a carta cabal suelen ser los primeros en incumplir sus propias reglas. Libertad para lo mio, pero para lo de los demás... como que no.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Dic 2022)

Hilo imprescindible, aunque paso del marxismo como tal


----------



## Karma bueno (3 Dic 2022)

*Y mientras tanto Sotto voce...*


*Los niños sostienen letras gigantes que dicen “Te amamos Satanás” en la nueva miniserie navideña de Disney*





Disney está siendo criticado por una escena de su nueva miniserie navideña, The Santa Clauses, en la que los niños actores que interpretan a los elfos saludan a Papá Noel con letras gigantes que deletrean “WE LOVE YOU SATAN” antes de reorganizarse rápidamente para deletrear su mensaje previsto “WE LOVE YOU SANTA”.
Aunque la escena cómica es breve, y los niños elfos actúan apropiadamente horrorizados cuando se dan cuenta de su error, algunos padres ven esto como si Disney revelara de nuevo su lado oscuro.
“La indignación de los padres es comprensible, ya que Disney tiene afinidad con el Príncipe de las Tinieblas”, escribió el comentarista conservador Todd Starnes, que compartió las reacciones de los padres publicadas en Facebook:
En la película lo interpretan como si los niños “no hubieran deletreado correctamente a Papá Noel”. Definitivamente no volveré a ver ninguna de estas películas ni tampoco lo hará mi hijo.
Este es el mundo en el que vivimos ahora y es muy triste y decepcionante. Tengan cuidado con lo que dejan ver a sus hijos. No soy de los que critican los programas porque sé que tienen chistes cursis en casi todos los programas, pero para mí, esto no es un chiste cuando tienes a un grupo de niños (elfos) sosteniendo carteles que dicen “te amamos Satanás” porque lo “escribieron mal”.
Adoctrinando a tus hijos…










Los niños sostienen letras gigantes que dicen “Te amamos Satanás” en la nueva miniserie navideña de Disney







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Impresionante (3 Dic 2022)

*¡'Goodbye' dólar!: estos son los países que cambian la moneda de EEUU por otras divisas*






© Foto : Unsplash / Adam

En medio del reacomodo geopolítico y comercial que atraviesa el mundo, varias naciones apuestan por disminuir su dependencia del dólar y diversificar el comercio de divisas con monedas locales.

El proceso de *desdolarización *se advierte desde hace un par de años, pero tomó fuerza en 2022 tras las sanciones económicas impuestas desde Occidente a Rusia por el *conflicto en Ucrania. *Esto llevó a varios países a buscar alternativas para comerciar con el país euroasiático.

Este fenómeno ha sido analizado por especialistas como Wen Sheng, quien en un artículo para el medio _Global Times,_ adjudicó el proceso de desdolarización directamente a Estados Unidos, y señaló que, desde 2020, se reporta el uso de* divisas alternativas*, lo que ha llevado a que las reservas de los bancos centrales del mundo redujeran sus activos en dólares en un 59%.

"En los últimos años, con el uso cada vez mayor del dólar como arma y la inclinación de Washington a utilizar el dólar para sancionar a los llamados países 'rebeldes' a los ojos de Estados Unidos, muchos países del mundo han despertado y han comenzado a experimentar comerciando en sus propias monedas nacionales y utilizando otros sistemas de pago y liquidación de operaciones además del código SWIFT (Sociedad para las Telecomunicaciones Financieras Interbancarias Mundiales), que está en gran medida a disposición del Gobierno de Estados Unidos", escribió Sheng.

Dos meses antes, el *Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI)* confirmó que varios países dejaron de tener *dólares estadounidenses *como reservas internacionales y optaron por divisas como el dólar australiano, el canadiense, la corona sueca y el won surcoreano.

*Hacia un orden multipolar*
Uno de los países que más ha impulsado la desdolarización de la economía global es *Rusia*. Ante las sanciones económicas impuestas en su contra por Washington y sus aliados, el Gobierno de Vladímir Putin estableció que las compras de energéticos se harían únicamente en *rublos*, iniciativa respaldada por países como* Irán, Turquía y China*.

Esta acción ha motivado a varios países a buscar la creación de un sistema financiero en bloque que se traduzca en una auténtica independencia del dólar estadounidense.
Una de las propuestas más serias proviene de la *Unión Económica de Eurasia (UEE)*, la cual ya trabaja en un sistema de pagos común aplicable para los países que integran los *BRICS*.

La Comisión Económica Euroasiática (CEE), órgano regulador de la UEE, ya prepara una propuesta formal de un sistema que estaría a cargo de Sergey Glazyev, ministro de Integración y Macroeconomía de la UEE, que incluiría un sistema de pago con tarjeta exclusivo para los países del llamado Sur Global —para competir con Visa y Mastercard.

Este tipo de medidas podrían fortalecer la decisión de otros países de *desdolarizar sus economías*, como ya sucede con *Ghana*, cuyas autoridades anunciaron que pagarán en oro el combustible que le compre a Emirates National Oil Co., empresa estatal saudita.

Economías como la de *India *también trabajan en la expansión del uso de divisas asiáticas. En junio, las importaciones de carbón ruso se adquirieron en diferentes monedas como los yuanes chinos y los dírhams de los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

En total, India exportó 742.000 toneladas de carbón ruso bajo esta modalidad*,* lo que representa el 44% del total importado calculado en más de 1,7 millones de toneladas de carbón.
Además, la India se encuentra en conversaciones con países como Sri Lanka, las Maldivas y varios Estados asiáticos y de América Latina para comercializar con su divisa local, la *rupia*, además de la implementación de su moneda nacional digital.

*China, el actor clave*
Como la segunda economía más importante del planeta, Pekín se convierte en un jugador clave para desdolarizar la economía global e impulsar mercados con diferentes divisas, principalmente el *yuan*.
De acuerdo con datos de _Global Times_, en octubre se realizaron operaciones con yuanes y rublos por más de 185.000 millones de yuanes, lo que es 80 veces de lo que se registró en febrero de este año, previo al inicio de la operación militar especial en Ucrania.
Según datos citados por ese medio, las liquidaciones y pagos internacionales con monedas diferentes al dólar y al euro aumentaron del 21% al 50% en 2022.

De este modo, el yuan chino aumentó su participación en el mercado de divisas con un porcentaje de participación de entre un 40 y 45%, en contraste con el 1% que reportaba a principios de 2022, según datos de Moscow Exchange.

A esto se suma la implementación del* yuan digital*, una divisa que *China *trabaja desde 2014 y que ha tenido resultados favorables en el uso local.

Sobre este punto, el director del Instituto de Estudios Euroasiáticos de la Universidad de Ciencias Políticas y Derecho de Shangai, Li Xin, declaró a _Global Times_ que la combinación de estos factores hará que cada vez más inversionistas apuesten por el yuan, a medida que su uso se expanda en varias regiones del mundo.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Zelensky ha confirmado, el cristianismo ortodoxo será prohibido en Ucrania. Practicantes a enfrentar "sanciones personales, económicas y restrictivas".



_Error. 
Lo que prohibe este "demócrata de toda la vida" es el cristianismo ortodoxo Ruso. 
En su momento hicieron una escisión del patriarcado de Moscu. (Hace 2 o 3 años). Y crearon la Iglesia ortodoxa Ucrania._


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (3 Dic 2022)

Así son las matemáticas de los mermados psicópatas que dirigen occidente. 

PIB combinado de EEUU y UE 36,5 billones de euros
PIB Rusia 1,8 billones a tipos de cambio oficiales. A paridad de poder adquisitivo unos 4,5 billones de euros

imponemos sanciones económicas para debilitar a Rusia, un país del que dependemos en materias primas estratégicas y encarecemos su precio y aumentamos su escasez
Eso aumenta su precio y mejora la balanza de pagos Rusa
Encarece las materias primas más escasas en el mercado internacional, aumentando la inflación en occidente a la vez que les privamos de los países en desarrollo de dichos recursos al no poder competir por su adquisición, empobreciéndolos y creando tensiones sociales 
En el camino reducimos nuestra capacidad de crecimiento y recuperación 
Además algunas naciones emergentes suficientemente poderosas como para no ser chantajeadas o directamente sin nada que perder, se benefician de las sanciones, mejorando su competitividad respecto a occidente
Y sumamos que con nuestras acciones prepotentes de amo blanco del mundo generamos odio y desconfianza el en 75% de la población mundial que nos ve como neocolonialistas económicos y poco fiables para invertir su dinero en países sin seguridad jurídica 
Pero como tenemos el recurso de la máquina de hacer dinero logramos evitar (retrasar lo inevitable) la quiebra del sistema y computamos tan solo una perdida previsible hasta 2024 de 5 puntos de crecimiento del PIB. Al precio de seguir cebando la crisis financiera y de credibilidad monetaria
Pero la realidad es aún peor, especialmente en la UE hay empresas industriales que pueden quebrar o trasladar su producción. 
De hecho la cuestión no es cuanto PIB se perderá, sino cuanta industria, de la poca que queda
Mientras, esperamos, o más bien deseamos que la economía Rusa se contraiga un 5%, y que en total pierda en torno al 10% del PIB si sumamos el crecimiento frustrado en los próximos años. algo irreal 
hagamos cuentas
EEUU y la UE perderán en su escenario rosa 1,8 Billones de euros al año, que van a pagar los ciudadanos, especialmente los más vulnerables
Rusia, perdería, si se cumplieran los deseos de princesa occidentales 0.45 billones al año
Sin embargo, a la larga seguramente Rusia acabara produciendo lo que occidente le niega, reduciendo su dependencia técnica y tecnológica, a la ver que depurando . incompetentes y oligarcas traidores, Crisis es oportunidad

¿Quién va a perder más en la guerra económica y política?

Y todo esto decidido en Uropa por Burrócratas a los que el pueblo no ha elegido y nuestros dirigentes siguen sumisamente como capataces del globalismo al que deben sus cargos









La ideología del Pensamiento Debil y las dispensas ideológicas


El totalitarismo del pensamiento débil que lleva instalándose en la sociedad, busca el cambio sociológico favoreciendo el control social



miedoalalibertad.com













Teoría de la expansión exponencial de la idiotez


Cuesta asimilar el grado de estulticia que en los últimos tiempos toma forma de decisiones políticas o repercusiones mediáticas que condicionan y afectan al devenir vital amenazando nuestro esquema e derechos y libertades públicas,



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Primero, me estás dando la razón, si estás en una situación difícil pagas lo que sea, ahora bien, eso es circunstancial, porque el mercado se regula, no por la persona que está en esa situación, sino por lo que es "normal", por lo que hace y cuánto paga la gente en situación normal sin necesidad.
> De hecho, pasa siempre, cuando alguien tiene una necesidad de vender cualquier cosa de forma urgente, también se produce ese "chollo", pero....es una situación normal la que lo produce? Esa situación se produce en todos los casos o se individualiza sólo en ese?
> La realidad es que no, es que es una de las múltiples situaciones que hacen que un precio sea mayor o menor, pero no es algo que esté decidiendo el vendedor de "motu propio"
> La realidad es que esas situaciones se dan en el punto de vista individual, pero también en el colectivo. Vuelvo a repetir lo mismo, me da igual que te moleste, si Rusia considera que no debe vender a Europa, es una decisión, para mi desacertada, porque se queda sin competidores por ese precio, ya que pierde posibles compradores. (Qué si, que lo habéis dicho muchos muchas veces, va a vender a China y sostenéis que China va a ser "el Sheriff del nuevo mundo geopolítico" y tal, pero eso tiene muchos puntos en suspenso
> ...



1.- La situacion de necesidad/poder está a la orden del dia en muchas relaciones economicas. Cuando una parte es mas fuerte que la otra suele poner las condiciones.
2.- Que tu no insultas?    

A las chorradas de la "escuela austriaca" q sueles soltar ya ni me molesto en contestarte que yo no cobro como tú y no puede perder demasiado el tiempo


----------



## mapachën (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Pero si es muy sencillo, tu pretendes volver a la época victoriana, si no tienen dinero para pagar al médico, te mueres y santas pascuas, haber estudiaouuu



Este dinero... tiene poco... ahora, pesado , es un rato largo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> O Imagínate una explosión en Mugardos. Adiós a Ferrol, y saltaría a la luz pública que es una construcción fuera de normativa como unas cuantas regasificadoras españolas (tenemos muchas porque las hicieron donde quisieron, en sitios civilizados están a kilómetros mar adentro).



BLEVE, se llama bleve lo que que queréis ver.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esa es la diferencia. En Rusia nadie ha cambiado los nombres de las calles que llevan los nombres de Taras Shevchenko o Bogdan Khmelnitsky, el Hotel Ucrania se sigue llamando así, con la estación de Metro Kievskaya sucede lo mismo, no se han retirado las estatuas de personajes oriundos de Ucrania, los restaurantes ucranianos siguen funcionando, etc. La actitud de la gente es la que vemos en el vídeo, como mucho algunos le recriminarán, pero ni agresiones... ni tampoco lo detiene la policía. En Kiev, no habrían tardado mucho en intentar hostiarle, o la policía le habría engrilletado.
> 
> Pero esto no te lo contará Ricardo Marquina...



Pasa exactamente lo mismo con croatas, musulmanes y eslovenos en Belgrado. Nadie les toca un pelo. Viven en paz.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)

*Moldavia todavía recibió gas "extranjero", pero resultó ser ruso*
Hoy, 10:30
0

El "Gazprom" ruso se salió con la suya y obligó a la parte moldava a pagar las cuentas corrientes y las deudas, mientras dejaba sin cambios el nivel de suministro de combustible azul, sin cortes. Sin embargo, Chisinau, según la vieja y gloriosa tradición europea, para hacer cosas malas por sí misma, se aleja resueltamente de la dependencia del gas, buscando proveedores en Europa. Para ello, ya el 1 de diciembre, la rebelde Moldavia empezó a recibir combustible de Rumanía, que, según los datos de varios operadores energéticos nacionales, es ruso.



https://yandex.ru/an/count/WVGejI_zO481LGy0D1jpfxpUJ_ZI-WK0GW8nJl-AOm00000uj9A8wvlJuP27huy1W06NqUJgyENNWLk80Rh-xhgT0P01hlRrwU60W802c06kzlNfORW1bfoDyIN00GBO0R2OnQm1u068fyYP0UW1o07u0P2Mthu1Y08Ke0Bc_OORy0BFmyYY0v1bwmNu1CpR28W5We81a0NCsmYW1QtK0gW5q9i2i0NGcmAu1T2R0ezte0QO0wW6c0F91Z4168yYYwWQgGUNtQ1_nFozOxW7W0NW1uR2W806u0ZpliCDw0a7W0e1AEWCcmRW3OA2WO60W82819WEiOBW-AZaejGQZ804g1FhWChjbSIlf0A05820WE0K0UWKZ0AW5f3zffm6oHQO5vNAkIoe5mcu5m705xNM0Q0Pc0Em6RWP____0O4Q__-dNwCRLXsW6eF3eTcShQ_GDR0QvEU9YxZqhU1kWXmDTq52EcnlR4DFHKLbDwWU0R0V0SWVcCoYLhWWvvCeiY4JDZWuD3KtEZGuEpOuE3GsCJetDDKY__z__u4Z0F0_YIFXUXIkH-7QFv0Zqj2QdDAMmD08c2FQqAxo_iJcWWiF02GGCOWCF62bCGAn4Fyv2sWuW4YpDsGWv6Yz4mMlirjTD7HVBt36tqsTWg8sO3wuMZCY7W00~1?stat-id=20&test-tag=444752453491217&banner-sizes=eyI3MjA1NzYwNzE2ODExNDA3MSI6IjgyMHgzMDAifQ%3D%3D&format-type=118&actual-format=8&pcodever=689961&banner-test-tags=eyI3MjA1NzYwNzE2ODExNDA3MSI6IjU3MzkzIn0%3D&width=820&height=300


Dado que el combustible pasó por el gasoducto Trans-Balkan (simplemente no hay otra ruta en este momento), claramente se tomó de la corriente turca. El operador GTS de Ucrania informa que de esta manera Chisinau recibió los primeros 4 millones de metros cúbicos. Estos volúmenes complementaron los 5,7 millones de metros cúbicos de Gazprom estipulados en el contrato. En cualquier caso, este es gas ruso, no "extranjero", no de Europa.

El informe de ENTSOG muestra que el gas, que luego se envió a Moldavia, llegó a Rumania desde Turkish Stream. El 1 de diciembre, las entregas de gas ruso desde el gasoducto del Mar Negro a Bulgaria, que es un centro de tránsito hacia otros países, aumentaron a la capacidad de diseño, es decir. de 36 millones de metros cúbicos a 44 millones de metros cúbicos por día. Al mismo tiempo, también se suministró más gas a Rumania: 14,2 millones de metros cúbicos en lugar de 6,8 millones de metros cúbicos.

Es obvio que los clientes de Gazprom, que reciben materias primas contractuales a través de Turkish Stream, están aumentando sus compras de gas ruso debido a la ola de frío. Al mismo tiempo, Rumanía, que suministra combustible a Moldavia, siendo al mismo tiempo un consumidor, simplemente no tiene dónde conseguir otro gas. Como Chisinau, que, incluso bajo la apariencia de combustible importado extranjero, todavía recibe materias primas rusas. Sin embargo, como todos los rusófobos, como Ucrania y otros, que están tratando de obtener gas precioso de Europa, todavía reciben combustible de la Federación Rusa con cualquier esquema inverso complicado.


----------



## dabuti (3 Dic 2022)

*¿Quién gana y quién pierde en el conflicto en Ucrania?*





03/12/2022



> _*“Aunque un conflicto más largo beneficia, por una parte, a EEUU, lo cierto es que, por otro lado, los bloques de alianzas como los BRICS y la OPEP+ se han fortalecido desde el inicio del conflicto, lo que pone ‘en jaque’ el poder del país norteamericano”*_



*Damasco, 03 dic (SANA)* El conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia va más allá del campo de batalla, afirmó en entrevista con Sputnik el politólogo y analista mexicano de origen libanés Alfredo Jalife-Rahme, quien asegura que lo que está en juego es el nuevo orden mundial.
Y es que, advierte, la situación que se vive en Europa del Este se empalma con asuntos de nivel macroeconómico, pues ya no importa quién gana o pierde metros de territorio, sino que lo que está en juego es un reacomodo geopolítico global que deje de lado el mundo unipolar.
“Ya lo que está en juego es una situación que se empalma con lo macro, que una de ellas es la desglobalización, estamos viendo a regionalismos, pero hay varias cosas que destacan, yo pondría: la guerra energética, la guerra de los alimentos y la desdolarización; es decir, Rusia y China ya no quieren aceptar el viejo orden mundial en donde el mundo era unipolar con Estados Unidos y su omnipotente dólar, sino que ellos buscan una multipolaridad soberana de todos los países del mundo”, explicó.
Al corte de caja de hoy, indicó Jalife-Rahme, el primer derrotado en el conflicto que se vive en Europa del Este es Ucrania, país que, señaló, está a punto de ser balcanizado.
“La segunda entidad perdedora es la Unión Europea y tan es así que dentro de la guerra energética Estados Unidos con sus sanciones provocó un efecto ‘boomerang’, porque no tuvieron efecto las sanciones contra Rusia”, sentenció el analista.
A pesar de los bloqueos alentados por Washington contra Moscú, aseveró el también académico, Rusia se ha fortalecido y su moneda, el rublo, una de las divisas más fuertes del planeta. Además, el país cuenta con buenas reservas financieras, no ha mermado su economía y tiene una cohesión social, cosa que no tiene Occidente.
“Muchos países del G7 se están tambaleando, otros han caído, el mismo Estados Unidos no tiene claridad postelección entre el Partido Republicano y el Demócrata”, dijo.
Sin embargo, el politólogo mexicano señaló que no todo ha sido malo para Estados Unidos, pues el país norteamericano se ha visto beneficiado en cuanto al tema energético, pues se ha convertido en el principal exportador de gas a la Unión Europea, región que está comprando gas a sobreprecio y ya muestra su descontento contra Washington.
“Con relación al gas [los que ganan son] Estados Unidos, Canadá y el golfo Pérsico”, explicó; no obstante, Rusia también se ha fortalecido por sus alianzas con China y la India, relaciones que se han reafirmado.
“A los europeos les va a costar mucho la importación del gas”, sentenció el especialista, quien agregó que, ante ello, países como EEUU y Francia “están coqueteando” con el Gobierno de Nicolás Maduro en Venezuela, lo que es una señal del giro energético que viene.
Asimismo, Jalife-Rahme —quien recientemente presentó en la Feria Internacional del Libro de Guadalajara su trabajo Ucrania, primera guerra híbrida mundial. Fractura de la biosfera— señaló que el invierno de 2024 para la UE será peor, pues este año todavía han logrado abastecerse de buena parte por el gas ruso.
“Si este año con gas tienen problemas, el año entrante pues va a ser peor”, aseveró el analista.
Sobre la duración del conflicto, el cual ya cumplió 9 meses, Jalife-Rahme señaló que un pleito largo solamente le conviene a Occidente “para que Rusia se debilite”, según la visión del mismo Occidente. Sin embargo, dice, al final Moscú y Kiev se tienen que sentar a negociar para que el conflicto no escale a materia nuclear, un escenario que calificó como improbable.
“Va a haber un momento donde verán qué sigue para no desangrarse más”, aseguró.
Aunque un conflicto más largo beneficia, por una parte, a EEUU, lo cierto es que, por otro lado, los bloques de alianzas como los BRICS y la OPEP+ se han fortalecido desde el inicio del conflicto, lo que pone ‘en jaque’ el poder del país norteamericano, concluyó el experto.


----------



## dabuti (3 Dic 2022)

*Presencia militar estadounidense en Siria es ilegal, afirma eurodiputado*





03/12/2022



> *“Las fuerzas estadounidenses no solo violan la soberanía siria mediante la presencia de bases en su territorio, sino también apoyan a las milicias separatistas y roban petróleo y recursos naturales del país árabe”.*



*Praga, 03 dic *El eurodiputado por Eslovaquia y líder del Partido de la República, Milan Ohrik, afirmó que la presencia militar estadounidense en Siria carece de legitimidad.
“Las fuerzas estadounidenses no solo violan la soberanía siria mediante la presencia de bases en su territorio, sino también apoyan a las milicias separatistas y roban petróleo y recursos naturales del país árabe”, subrayó el eurodiputado.
“A pesar de todas estas prácticas agresivas, los medios occidentales se hacen de la vista gorda y guardan silencio ante ellas”, dijo Ohrik en una publicación que escribió en su página de Facebook tras su visita a la embajada de Siria en Bruselas.
Señaló que Siria se enfrenta a la ocupación estadounidense y las medidas coercitivas occidentales que afectan a la población civil.
Asimismo, Ohrik expresó su alegría por reunirse con los representantes de Siria, explicando que su partido y él son siempre partidarios del diálogo y la paz entre los diferentes pueblos y países, lejos del unilateralismo y la hegemonía.


----------



## Bishop (3 Dic 2022)

Perdón por el inciso/off topic/vengo a hablar de mi libro:

He actualizado el script para limpiar la página principal de rastros de los usuarios que cada uno tenga en ignorados.

Script: Ignore+



> Actualizado a versión 0.2:
> 
> - Cambio en el formato del encabezado. El anterior no era compatible con Tampermonkey y no funcionaba en ese gestor, a no ser que se cambiara a mano. El de ahora debería ser compatible con todos los gestores de userscripts.
> - Pequeños retoques en el código.



Bendito sea el momento en que se me ocurrió hacer la ñapa. La de gilipolleces que me he ahorrado ver y la de enlaces que me he ahorrado pinchar, que acaban en una bonita pantalla de "aquí no hay nada" porque el autor de hilo estaba en ignorados.

Pueden ustedes seguir. Gracias.


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Sin embargo, a la larga seguramente Rusia acabara produciendo lo que occidente le niega, reduciendo su dependencia técnica y tecnológica, a la ver que depurando . incompetentes y oligarcas traidores, Crisis es oportunidad



Crisis es oportunidad pero solo en Rusia, eso a Europa no se le aplica.

Los rusos, esa gran potencia industrial, pueden reducir su independencia técnica y tecnológica de Occidente, pero en Europa no hay manera de reducir nuestra dependencia energética de Rusia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hace unos días que no leo a @visaman , pongo foto a ver si pasa.



_Está de vacaciones_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## El-Mano (3 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si te refieres a SAMs y aviones, si, por supuesto que los hay pero todo depende del modelo de avión o SAM al que te refieras.



En este caso me refiero a los SAMs, porque si el misil es capaz de ir por su objetivo por si mismo, el radar de tierra podría apagarse e irse a otro lugar. Creo que ya lo hacian los vietnamitas en su dia.

PD: lo que no se si los de ucrania servirian por si mismos, o necesitarían algun awac de apoyo o algo.


----------



## Bishop (3 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> O Imagínate una explosión en Mugardos. Adiós a Ferrol, y saltaría a la luz pública que es una construcción fuera de normativa como unas cuantas regasificadoras españolas (tenemos muchas porque las hicieron donde quisieron, en sitios civilizados están a kilómetros mar adentro).



¿Sólo Ferrol?








No sé cuanto es el diámetro de la onda expansiva destructiva, pero igual a La Coruña llega algo. Eso sí, la "bola de fuego" se la come entera Ferrol, Mugardos...

Qué miedo...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)

*En Gales, los refugiados ucranianos deberán pagar la comida y la ropa*
WalesOnline: Los refugiados ucranianos en Gales deberán pagar la comida y la ropa para acelerar su integración


3 de diciembre de 2022, 10:00




Los refugiados ucranianos en Gales deberán pagar parte de las comidas y los servicios de lavandería para acelerar su integración en las comunidades locales. El 1 de diciembre, WalesOnline escribió sobre esto.


Los cambios entrarán en vigor en enero de 2023. El material dice que los cambios afectarán a quienes vivan en viviendas temporales financiadas por el gobierno durante cinco semanas o más. Al mismo tiempo, los recién llegados tienen derecho a un período inicial de cinco semanas, dentro del cual no necesitan pagar gastos. Según la publicación, alrededor de 1.500 ucranianos están alojados temporalmente en centros de recepción, hoteles y centros de recreación.
Según las nuevas reglas, los residentes de Ucrania tendrán dos opciones para rechazar una oferta para mudarse a una vivienda a largo plazo. Tras repetidos rechazos, tendrán que asumir parte del coste de la vida en viviendas de financiación pública.






El gobierno galés expresó la esperanza de que tal medida contribuya al interés de los refugiados en trasladarse a viviendas privadas.
Mientras tanto, según información "no confirmada" de las autoridades locales, algunos refugiados rechazan una vivienda permanente porque la consideran "inadecuada".

Anteriormente, el 25 de noviembre, cientos de residentes de Dublín en Irlanda se reunieron para protestar contra la ubicación de refugiados ucranianos. Los irlandeses expresaron su desacuerdo con las acciones del gobierno con respecto al tema del alojamiento de refugiados de Ucrania .
Un día antes, el 24 de noviembre, se informó que los refugiados de Ucrania se enfrentan a la discriminación de los propietarios británicos que les niegan deliberadamente la vivienda. *Un refugiado ucraniano que llegó al Reino Unido en febrero se sorprendió del cambio negativo en la actitud de los residentes locales hacia los ucranianos.*


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

El peligro de vivir en Donetsk


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Las mañanas típicas de Donetsk son algo así: proyectiles hincados en el asfalto, restos de cristales esparcidos por todas partes, olor a goma de los vehículos civ…




slavyangrad.es











El peligro de vivir en Donetsk


03/12/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk 


Las mañanas típicas de Donetsk son algo así: proyectiles hincados en el asfalto, restos de cristales esparcidos por todas partes, olor a goma de los vehículos civiles quemados, estudio de las consecuencias de los bombardeos nocturnos de la ciudad, servicios públicos que reparan las paradas del transporte, fuerzas de seguridad que registran la destrucción e informes de las armas utilizadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Anoche, el centro de Donetsk fue bombardeado de nuevo. Unos doce misiles Grad BM-21 impactaron en los alrededores del edificio del ayuntamiento de la ciudad. El ayuntamiento empieza a parecerse a lo que solíamos ver en Mariupol tras las batallas. Además del edificio de la administración, también los bloques residenciales sufrieron daños, vehículos civiles acabaron ardiendo y se registró un impacto directo en el edificio del hotel sin terminar en la calle Universitetskaya. Murió un empleado del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, que circulaba en un vehículo oficial.

Pero ese no fue el único ataque que ocurrió en Donetsk el 1 de diciembre. Por la tarde, el hotel Ramada y una guardería sufrieron daños y un edificio de apartamentos sufrió un impacto directo. Hubo víctimas civiles, ya que el bombardeo se produjo durante el día. No es noticia que el centro de Donetsk se encuentre constantemente bajo el fuego ucraniano. Por desgracia, se ha convencido en algo que ya se ha aceptado, así que las informaciones sobre los bombardeos no causan ninguna resonancia. Solo se piensa: “Han atacado otra vez lugares en los que se reúne la población, ¿y qué?”. Además, no hay progreso en el frente como ocurría en primavera.

Durante meses, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han golpeado barrios residenciales con los sistemas de artillería a su disposición. Los últimos ataques difieren únicamente en el hecho de que los Grad BM-21 soviéticos se están utilizando con mayor frecuencia. Hasta hace poco, proyectiles occidentales volaban sobre el centro de Donetsk más a menudo, ahora son los Grads los que sobresalen del asfalto. La diferencia es que las armas de la OTAN son más precisas que los Grads antiguos.

En este caso, no importa dónde hay instalaciones militares, edificios importantes o administrativos en los alrededores o en las proximidades (aunque también ellos sufren daños a causa de los numerosos bombardeos), lo importante es el mensaje. Los ataques no tienen un objetivo militar. Los bombardeos de artillería contra objetivos puramente civiles no acercan al Ejército Ucraniano a la victoria militar, pero Kiev es consciente de la importancia que tiene en las mentes de la población. De ahí que se enfatice fundamentalmente los ataques en los que los bombardeos ucranianos “trabajan” contra barrios residenciales.

En paralelo a los ataques psicológicos se producen ataques “informativos”. Eso es exactamente lo que hace el Centro de Información y Operaciones Psicológicas, del que tanto se habla, aunque cada vez con más escepticismo, ya que funcionan bien los argumentos que Kiev ha utilizado durante años en el conflicto de Donbass. No hace falta refutar nada cuando es posible ridiculizarlo, lo que significa que no puede hacerse una tesis “tóxica” que no será tenida en cuenta. Sin embargo, el Centro continuará con su trabajo y lo hará con efectividad.

En los comentarios, se puede observar cada vez más bots que se dedican a causar el pánico entre la población civil de la RPD. El manual de entrenamiento ucraniano también se distribuye por los liberales rusos, que dicen que estos bombardeos de Donetsk son reales, pero todo lo que ha pasado hasta ahora era propaganda, porque si hubieran golpeado así la ciudad durante ocho años, todo sería como Mariupol durante la batalla. Se trata de una distorsión deliberada de los hechos y de un intento de ajustarlos a su percepción de lo que ha ocurrido en Donbass durante ocho años y medio.

No hay nada nuevo en esta situación. Todo se parece cada vez más al final del año 2014, cuando ambos bandos en conflicto se encontraban atrincheradas y apenas había acciones ofensivas. En aquel momento, estaban en vigor los acuerdos de Minsk. Todo cambió en enero de 2015, cuando las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trataron de atacar el territorio de la RPD, riéndose de todo acuerdo de paz. Aquello acabó con la captura del aeropuerto de Donetsk por parte de las fuerzas republicanas, que también lograron el control de Uglegorsk, Debaltsevo y las localidades adyacentes.

El resultado de aquel empeoramiento fue la firma de Minsk-2, que también existió solo sobre el papel, mientras Ucrania se preparaba para solucionar la cuestión por la fuerza. Ucrania tuvo en cuenta la experiencia del anterior empeoramiento, así que nadie iba a ir a un ataque abierto, sino que pasó años rearmando a su ejército para asegurarse de poder tomar Donbass, mientras, en paralelo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ocupaban poco a poco la llamada _zona gris_ para acortar la distancia entre las partes enfrentadas, pero entonces llegó el 24 de febrero.

Es evidente que la lucha continuará en 2023. No hay duda de que ninguna de las partes se detendrá en la situación actual. Contra las informaciones que se leen en la red sobre el intento de congelar el conflicto, las condiciones para ello aún no existen. Aunque pudiera llegarse a algún tipo de acuerdo, no tendría significado alguno para Donetsk. Los bombardeos continuarán mientras las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispongan del rango de artillería. Teniendo en cuenta que sus sistemas le permiten golpear en la retaguardia de la RPD, es difícil decir cuándo podrán sentirse segura la población de la RPD.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
2 de diciembre de 2022*

Belgorod región:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la aldea de Stary Khutor, dañando varias casas residenciales y una línea eléctrica.

▪ Durante la noche, los medios de defensa aérea de la región de Belgorod se enfrentaron a objetivos aéreos.

Dirección de Starobel:

▪ El enemigo intentó una ofensiva en dirección a Krasnopopovka y Kuzemovka, sin éxito visible para las formaciones ucranianas.

Soledar dirección:

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), unidades del 53º regimiento ómnibus de las AFU intentaron un contraataque cerca de Opytne, mientras que el 5º regimiento de asalto separado de las AFU hizo un intento similar en las cercanías de Maiorsk.

Ambos ataques fueron rechazados por las fuerzas rusas.

▪ En el sector Soledar del frente, posición de combate en las cercanías de Sporny.

▪ La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzó un bastión enemigo en Toretsk, matando al menos a 5 combatientes de las AFU.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Starobelsk, Khoroshoye y Svatovo con HIMARS, dañando la infraestructura civil.

Donetsk dirección:

▪ Los cazas ucranianos bombardearon intensamente Donetsk durante el día: al menos 3 civiles murieron en la ciudad y varios más resultaron heridos.

▪ Por la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron un depósito de petróleo en Shakhtarsk, provocando un incendio en las instalaciones.

▪ El bombardeo de Horlivka dañó las líneas de contacto y detuvo temporalmente el funcionamiento del transporte eléctrico.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron varios ataques con misiles contra la planta transformadora de Zaporozhye, donde se producen los equipos necesarios para estabilizar el sistema eléctrico ucraniano.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, a su vez, bombardearon infraestructuras civiles en la ciudad de Tokmak.

Frente sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Los duelos de artillería continúan en esta sección del frente, con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas disparando contra objetivos en Kherson, Kachkarovka, Zolotaya Balka, Dniprovske, Dariivka y Nikolskoye.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




 t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona del SMO durante la noche del 2 al 3 de diciembre de 2022

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, la artillería rusa alcanzó objetivos en Strelechya, Neskuchne, Staritsa, Ogurtsovo y Chernyakove.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Tabayivka, Stelmakhivka, Makiivka y Sinkivka. La Fuerza Aérea Rusa llevó a cabo un ataque aéreo contra objetivos en Ivanivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron las concentraciones enemigas en Bakhmut, Soledar, Bilohorivka, Druzhba, Opytne, Verkhnekamensk y los alrededores de Sporny.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra las instalaciones de las AFU en Avdiivka, Vodyane, Krasnohorivka y la parte occidental de Marinka.

Las formaciones ucranianas, a su vez, volvieron a bombardear Donetsk, Horlivka, Kashtanove y Snezhnoye.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas se enfrentaron a las concentraciones de hombres enemigos en Ugledar, Prechistivka, Bolshaya Novoselka y Zolotaya Niva.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra instalaciones de las AFU en el distrito de Zaporizhzhya, Olhivka, Chervonyi, Huliaipil y Kamianske.

Además, fueron alcanzadas las posiciones enemigas en la orilla norte del río Dniéper en Nikopol.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas bombardearon las concentraciones enemigas de mano de obra en Kherson.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Un tren que transportaba material de la OTAN para Ucrania descarriló en Grecia

Un tren que transportaba material militar del ejército estadounidense ha descarrilado en Grecia, cerca del puerto de Alexandroupolis. Según el portal del Partido Comunista Griego, los estadounidenses utilizaron esta misma ruta para entregar armas a Ucrania. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Las embajadas ucranianas reciben 17 cartas con explosivos o partes de animales en todo el mundo

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, dijo que la campaña tenía como objetivo sembrar el miedo e intimidar a los diplomáticos ucranianos. También dijo que le gustaría mucho culpar a Rusia de todo, pero decidió dejar las conclusiones a la investigación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Trump Jr. insinúa que es hora de hacer retroceder el patrocinio a Kiev

"Zelensky va a prohibir las actividades de la UOC. Su gobierno también está haciendo redadas en las iglesias de la UOC y deteniendo a los sacerdotes. Tal vez por eso los demócratas lo tienen como una superestrella. Es la luz de la libertad, gente. Enviémosle otros 100.000 millones de dólares sin rendir cuentas", declaró.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en Donbas - lo principal de un resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las tropas rusas avanzan activamente en dirección a Avdiivka y Artemivsk;
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan en las zonas de Chervonopopovka LNR y Soledar, Opytne, Nevelske, Krasnogorovka y Marinka DNR;
▪ En los distritos de Kherson, Novopavlovsk y Zaporizhzhia, las tropas rusas realizan operaciones defensivas.
▪ El ejército ruso sigue lanzando ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura y las posiciones de los militantes ucranianos a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Honkler (3 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las embajadas ucranianas reciben 17 cartas con explosivos o partes de animales en todo el mundo
> 
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, dijo que la campaña tenía como objetivo sembrar el miedo e intimidar a los diplomáticos ucranianos. También dijo que le gustaría mucho culpar a Rusia de todo, pero decidió dejar las conclusiones a la investigación.
> 
> ...



Los rusos no hacen esas tonterías y ese imbécil lo sabe… suelen ser más expeditivos.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Explosión en Odessa: a una multitud de policías le explotó una bomba al inspeccionar un automóvil, afirman los medios ucranianos.
¿Funcionan las guerrillas? )









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





Video en el enlace


----------



## Xan Solo (3 Dic 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Sólo Ferrol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no llegaria a Coruña. Pero el pepinazo sería tremendo... nunca entenderé porqué no se hizo en el Puerto Exterior. Era el sitio lógico.

Ahora q lo pienso... quizá en vez de alejar la planta de la población, están alejando la población de la planta, por eso Ferrol sufre una crisis demográfica


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Sin petróleo no hay:
> 
> 1.- Agricultura a gran escala (Tractores, cosechadoras, etc)
> 2.- Logística: Camiones que lleven la comida hasta los supermercados
> ...



Los lubricantes con mantequilla o aceite de oliva te contestarían. La ideología por encima de la razon


----------



## vettonio (3 Dic 2022)

*Fibonazzo a las 6 am frente a las costas
atlánticas de la península.*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Explosión en Odessa: a una multitud de policías le explotó una bomba al inspeccionar un automóvil, afirman los medios ucranianos.
> ¿Funcionan las guerrillas? )
> 
> 
> ...



Seis melones mirando el pajarito OMG, mu profesional!!!


----------



## vettonio (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un tren que transportaba material de la OTAN para Ucrania descarriló en Grecia
> 
> Un tren que transportaba material militar del ejército estadounidense ha descarrilado en Grecia, cerca del puerto de Alexandroupolis. Según el portal del Partido Comunista Griego, los estadounidenses utilizaron esta misma ruta para entregar armas a Ucrania.
> 
> ...



¿Quien dice qué no se puede hacer nada desde el exterior?
Ahí lo tienen. Y si consiguen que ese convoy no salga de Grecia...pos eso.


----------



## Nicors (3 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Vamos a ver, esos sobres son más falsos que las balas que le mandaron a Pablo Iglesias pa dar pena en las elecciones.



Para las putinejas todo lo que no sea lamer falo orco, es falso. Escoria.


----------



## vettonio (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Así son las matemáticas de los mermados psicópatas que dirigen occidente.
> 
> PIB combinado de EEUU y UE 36,5 billones de euros
> PIB Rusia 1,8 billones a tipos de cambio oficiales. A paridad de poder adquisitivo unos 4,5 billones de euros
> ...



Lo peor es eso, que pagan los más pobres. Nos bombardean explicando lo buenos que son que suben el IPC a los ancianos pero el IPC es una simplificación penosa que en una sola cesta que lleva retardos de años y está politizada su definición, supuestamente resume la variación de los precios que afecta a la viuda con 733 euros mensuales y al CFO que prorrateado todo cobra 24.000. En realidad hay cestas ahora mismo, sobre todo las de la población con menor renta, comiéndose un IPC del 30% -si no más- y teniendo que hacer ajustes severos de semana en semana mientras queman ahorros o piden a familiares para básicos como la luz o el agua, y otras que quizá no llegan al 5% de elevacion de precios medida sobre la renta total (cuanta más capacidad de ahorro tienes menos te afectan los precios). 
Esto ya es destructivo si dura solamente un año, pero el plan al parecer es que se sostenga en el tiempo. Aunque también parece ser parte del plan que no haya gas en breve, porque se quiere incrementar enormemente el volumen traído en barco y los días×barco sin que haya más buques, esto va a crear tensiones y desabastecimiento en aquellos países que no puedan pujar por fletes desbocados en precio. Al final hasta tendrá efecto en los flujos migratorios (que vendrán a una Europa cada día más empobrecida, a USA no van, ya se encargan ellos, que están aceptando no muchos más inmigrantes que España últimamente).


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> No, no llegaria a Coruña. Pero el pepinazo sería tremendo... nunca entenderé porqué no se hizo en el Puerto Exterior. Era el sitio lógico.
> 
> Ahora q lo pienso... quizá en vez de alejar la planta de la población, están alejando la población de la planta, por eso Ferrol sufre una crisis demográfica



Por no hablar de que nos quedaríamos sin la mitad de la Armada. Y todo porque alguien le pagó a alguien para que hiciera la vista gorda. Y ojo que casos similares hay más, la de El Musel se quedó parada en parte por esos temas , esa podría hacer que la salvajada de Bhopal quedara en una broma.


----------



## DasLicht (3 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Y mientras tanto Sotto voce...*
> 
> 
> *Los niños sostienen letras gigantes que dicen “Te amamos Satanás” en la nueva miniserie navideña de Disney*
> ...



El nacimiento de Cristo no fue en invierno... tomárselo como querías pero bíblicamente no hay duda de ello.

El tema de las navidades viene de la apostasía en la iglesia cristiana y la introducción de fiestas paganas.

Personalmente pienso que realmente se está celebrando la creación de Lucifer en dichas fechas. Hasta ese punto nos han llevado los enemigos de la verdad bíblica. Contienda donde los ateos son usados a posteriori, ya que no intervienen de forma organizada hasta la revolución francesa, como contramedida de los jesuitas para atacar a la Biblia ya que esta al fin había llegado a las manos del pueblo y eso no se podía tolerar.

Por cierto, a los comunistas del hilo, nada que decir del partido comunista tratando a la gente como perros, como a ganado por el tema covid? Cosas que pasan cuando el estado se convierte en un ídolo y se le adora. Lo mismo que ciertos fachas como feijo si tuvieran el poder.


----------



## vettonio (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

Los paracaidistas ucranianos capturados dijeron al corresponsal 
de RIA Novosti que fueron entrenados en el Reino Unid*o*
t.me/rian_ru/187487

También contaron que convictos criminales también fueron llevados 
a Gran Bretaña para su entrenamiento milita*r*
t.me/rian_ru/187491

Y, para rematar, que el entrenamiento militar británico en la batalla 
es una mierda:
t.me/rian_ru/187499


----------



## vettonio (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## damnun_infectum (3 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> No son aviones ucranianos. Propiamente dicho, son aviones "adquiridos" por Ucrania. Incluso tengo mis serías dudas de que despeguen desde Ucrania. Estoy esperando el fin de esta guerra para saber la cantidad exacta de material que se ha enviado. Los números han de ser gigantescos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Buenas; los rusos tienen satélites al igual que los usanos, y saben perfectamente cuando y desde donde despega un caza. De hecho, se controlan desde el mismo momento que despegan del aeropuerto o base militar. Eso sí, seguro que los tienen en la misma linde de Polonia.


----------



## vettonio (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Dic 2022)

Es muy interesante ver como han cambiado las operaciones en Ucrania…los yankees no se han dado cuenta que el enemigo no es tan incompetente como creen…




__





Cargando…






news-front.info





Ahora es un error retirarse a las posiciones concentradas de partida, tienes que dispersarte, de otro modo te liquidan en la retaguardia…cosas de los nuevos juguetes de guerra…

Y si, es error grave de los oficiales estadounidenses…muy grave…de novatos…


----------



## manodura79 (3 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Después de los ataques a la red eléctrica vendrán los ataques a los depósitos de combustible. Entonces será cuando veamos funcionar esos generadores a plena potencia.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alexforum (3 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Para las putinejas todo lo que no sea lamer falo orco, es falso. Escoria.



Deberías echar CV para periodista de 20minutos.es


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> 1.- La situacion de necesidad/poder está a la orden del dia en muchas relaciones economicas. Cuando una parte es mas fuerte que la otra suele poner las condiciones.
> 2.- Que tu no insultas?
> 
> A las chorradas de la "escuela austriaca" q sueles soltar ya ni me molesto en contestarte que yo no cobro como tú y no puede perder demasiado el tiempo



Por que no hay "igualdad", eso no significa necesidad, a mi me gustaría poder comprarme un Porsche, pero no tengo necesidad de ello, ves la diferencia?

Cítame en algún insulto, si eres capaz de hacerlo en la misma proporción de los insultos que recibo me retracto


----------



## Nicors (3 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Deberías echar CV para periodista de 20minutos.es



Y tu de Rusia today de la mafia rusa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Después de los ataques a la red eléctrica vendrán los ataques a los depósitos de combustible. Entonces será cuando veamos funcionar esos generadores a plena potencia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Odessa tiene unos depósitos muy importantes.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> BLEVE, se llama bleve lo que que queréis ver.



Una BLEVE se produce por exceso de presión en un depósito (normalmente generado por un incendio) que carece de válvula anti-BLEVE o no funciona como debe. Lo recuerdo de mis tiempos mozos cuando trabajaba en seguridad, finales de los 80.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (3 Dic 2022)

Consulta para los expertos militares.

¿Qué significa la palabra "separada" en la nomenclatura militar ucraniana y rusa?

Las unidades tienen nombres como "25ª Brigada Aerotransportada Separada de Sichelav" o "15ª Brigada Separada de Fusileros Motorizados Aleksandriyskaya"


----------



## Yomateix (3 Dic 2022)

*Berlín entregará otros siete tanques Gepard a Ucrania*
Alemania se está preparando para entregar *siete tanques Gepard a Ucrania*, que se sumarán a los 30 tanques de defensa aérea que ya se están utilizando para combatir al ejército ruso, según un sitio web del gobierno alemán.

Los siete Gepard, que inicialmente *estaban destinados a la chatarra*, deberían llegar a *Ucrania en la primavera de 2023 *y actualmente están siendo *reparados por el fabricante de armas Krauss-Maffei Wegmann *(KMW), con sede en Múnich, según recoge Reuters de la revista _Spiegel_, que fue la primera en informar sobre el número de tanques adicionales para Kiev.

El gobierno no dijo cuándo tenía previsto entregar los tanques, que, según dijo, proceden de las existencias de los fabricantes y cuyas entregas dependen, en algunos casos, de las medidas de reparación o de que la producción siga en marcha.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Dic 2022)

Y ahora de golpe las cruzadas son buenas....cuando las realiza Zelenski.....perseguir y cerrar todos los grupos políticos que puedan quitarte el poder va contra la democracia.....pero Zelenski también lo lleva haciendo desde hace meses sin ni una sola crítica de sus aliados. Antes era un dictador para la prensa....comportarse como un dictador durante la guerra lo convierte en un héroe gracias al lavado de imágen que han impuesto.


*Kiev arrecia su cruzada contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana vinculada a Rusia*
Ucrania intensifica su cruzada contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana dependiente de Moscú con* nuevas redadas y sanciones al clero*, mientras que en el campo de batalla *el Ejército ruso habría retirado unidades* de algunas localidades de las regiones sureñas *de Zaporiyia y Jersón.*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, anunció medidas para garantizar la "independencia espiritual" de Rusia y contrarrestar "las actividades subversivas de los servicios especiales rusos en el entorno religioso de Ucrania", formalizadas en un decreto, informa Efe.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Seis melones mirando el pajarito OMG, mu profesional!!!



oxtia, era un pajarito ukro? qué diantres hacian con eso?


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

La Empresa de Aviación UAC en Komsomolsk-on-Amur (UAC PJSC es parte de la Corporación Estatal Rostec) ha fabricado y entregado al Ministerio de Defensa Ruso otro lote de 24 nuevos aviones Su-35S.


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

*"Durante los intensos combates en la región oriental del Donbás este verano,
Rusia utilizó más munición en dos días que la que el ejército británico tiene en stock.*

*Bajo las tasas ucranianas de consumo de artillería, las reservas británicas 
podrían durar una semana y los aliados europeos del Reino Unido
no están en mejor posición, según el think-tank Royal United Services Institute de Londres."*

Financial Times


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Consulta para los expertos militares.
> 
> ¿Qué significa la palabra "separada" en la nomenclatura militar ucraniana y rusa?
> 
> Las unidades tienen nombres como "25ª Brigada Aerotransportada Separada de Sichelav" o "15ª Brigada Separada de Fusileros Motorizados Aleksandriyskaya"




…





15a Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados Separados PrehistoriayBrigada moderna


La 15a Brigada Separada de Fusileros Motorizados Aleksandriyskaya (Mantenimiento de la Paz) (en ruso : 15-я отдельная мотострелковая Александрийская бригада (миротворческая ) es una unidad de las fuerzas terrestres rusas) . Es la única brigada de mantenimiento de la paz de las Fuerzas Armadas de...




hmong.es


----------



## Dado8 (3 Dic 2022)

Me da que los armenios van a aprender por las malas eso de aliarse con la OTAN.

Civiles azeries cortan el paso entre Armenia y la República de Artsaj.

Las fuerzas rusas de paz de la zona parecen que hacen hacer a los civiles.

t.me/entre_guerras/32648

Sino es por los rusos los azeries hubieran conquistado toda esa república y parte de Armenia, que por cierto nadie reconoce, solo Armenia.


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

*⚡⚡Los servicios especiales y las fuerzas especiales de Polonia llegaron para limpiar la ciudad 
a 12 km de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.*
_*
Un destacamento consolidado de oficiales de inteligencia y soldados de las fuerzas especiales
de Polonia, vestidos con uniformes ucranianos, llegó a la ciudad de Marganets, en la región
de Dnepropetrovsk - allí buscarán a los que ayudan a Rusia.

Así lo informó a RIA Novosti un representante de los cuerpos de seguridad rusos, que a su vez
recibieron esta información de fuentes entre los militares ucranianos.

El destacamento de las fuerzas especiales polacas que llegó para limpiar y filtrar, según la fuente, 
no está subordinado a los militares de Ucrania, sino que está comandado por la OTAN.
*_
*La información sobre la presencia de mercenarios polacos que luchan del lado del régimen de Kiev
se recibe constantemente.*

Vladimir Rogov
@vrogov


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Seis melones mirando el pajarito OMG, mu profesional!!!



En Fallas he tirado petardos más gordos


----------



## ROBOTECH (3 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Me da que los armenios van a aprender por las malas eso de aliarse con la OTAN.
> 
> Civiles azeries cortan el paso entre Armenia y la República de Artsaj.
> 
> ...



Sólo hay una solución:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> oxtia, era un pajarito ukro? qué diantres hacian con eso?



Creo que era en Odessa


----------



## dabuti (3 Dic 2022)

La COMUNIDAD INTERNACIONAL en un simple mapa.


No hay más que decir, señoría.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En Fallas he tirado petardos más gordos



Tirado, no mirado como esos meloncetes.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tirado, no mirado como esos meloncetes.



Eso es cierto, debe haber una panda de mermaos intelectuales en Ucrania por encima de la media de Eurasia


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> la fuente ?



Gobierno Ruso.







Российские авиастроители передали Минобороны очередную партию многофункциональных истребителей Су-35С


Авиационное предприятие ОАК в Комсомольске-на-Амуре (ПАО «ОАК» входит в госкорпорацию «Ростех») изготовило и передало Минобороны очередную партию новых самолётов Су-35С. Обеспечение потребности Вооружённых Сил в технике и соблюдение сроков поставок контролирует Координационный совет при...




government.ru






*Los fabricantes de aviones rusos entregaron otro lote de cazas multifuncionales Su-35S al Ministerio de Defensa*
3 de diciembre de 2022 13:00

Complejo industrial de defensa. orden de defensa del estado
industria aerea
La empresa de aviación UAC en Komsomolsk-on-Amur (UAC PJSC es parte de la corporación estatal Rostec) ha fabricado y entregado al Ministerio de Defensa otro lote de nuevos aviones Su-35S. Velar por las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas en equipamiento y cumplir los plazos de entrega está controlado por el Consejo Coordinador dependiente del Gobierno.



Los fabricantes de aviones rusos entregaron al Ministerio de Defensa ruso otro lote de cazas multifuncionales Su-35S. Foto del servicio de prensa de la PJSC "UAC"
“En los últimos años, se ha invertido una cantidad significativa de inversión en el reequipamiento técnico y la modernización de las capacidades de las empresas de la industria de defensa en el marco de programas federales específicos. Se han construido nuevas instalaciones de infraestructura de producción, se han aumentado las capacidades tecnológicas, se han actualizado los equipos y se han suministrado nuevas máquinas herramienta de fabricación rusa. Hoy, estas inversiones están trabajando para resolver los problemas de una operación militar especial y fortalecer la capacidad de defensa de nuestro país, - dijo el Viceprimer Ministro - Ministro de Industria y Comercio Denis Manturov. - La industria no falla. En particular, el clúster de aviación de Rostec garantiza tanto el suministro de nuevos equipos como el mantenimiento y restauración de la aeronavegabilidad de la flota existente, respondiendo con prontitud a las solicitudes de las Fuerzas Armadas”.
Los cazas multifuncionales de generación 4++ Su-35S pasaron un ciclo de pruebas en tierra y en vuelo en varios modos operativos y volaron desde el aeródromo de KnAAZ hasta el lugar de destino.
“Hoy, las capacidades de producción de la planta de aviación de Komsomolsk-on-Amur están completamente cargadas. Entregamos equipos de aviación dentro de los términos estipulados por los contratos, satisfaciendo las necesidades del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia en sistemas de aviación modernos”, dijo Yury Slyusar, Director General de United Aircraft Corporation. - Para cumplir con los programas de producción, la empresa continúa con el reequipamiento técnico y el reequipamiento con los equipos necesarios. También solucionamos el problema del personal. Más de 500 nuevos trabajadores e ingenieros de producción ya han sido empleados en KnAAZ en 2022. Planeamos reclutar la misma cantidad de nuevos especialistas para trabajadores y especialidades de ingeniería el próximo año”.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En Fallas he tirado petardos más gordos



Yo he pensado lo mismo, una "bomba" peculiar. Si manipulas una bomba y explota no hace eso, porque lo que pones es explosivo suficiente para explotar el coche (coo hicieron con el de la hija de Dragui o el puente de Crimea) ni tan siquiera al que estaba asomado a los bajos del coche le ha hecho algo. Y casualmente delante de una cámara para grabarlo bien todo. Un poco raro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Solo espero que los responsables de esto, lo paguen 


Los soldados de la 72 Brigada Mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están desapareciendo en masa, sus familiares están dando la voz de alarma. La mayoría de ellos desaparecieron en la zona de Ugledar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

En redes sociales se siguen buscando a los miembros desaparecidos de la brigada mecanizada 72 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Hace una semana la brigada intentó avanzar cerca de Ugledar.


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Canadá ha impuesto sanciones contra dos empresas iraníes por suministrar drones a la Federación Rusa, explicó la ministra de Exteriores, Melanie Joly.

Se añadieron 4 personas y 5 organizaciones a la lista de sanciones, entre ellas la aerolínea comercial Safiran y el fabricante de drones Shahed.


----------



## Elimina (3 Dic 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Y tu de Rusia today de la mafia rusa.



Putin echó a la mafia de Rusia, y la mandó de vuelta a sus Georgia y Albania natales y de rebote a un soleado país llamado Hispanistán.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Vehículo blindado italiano MLS Shield "Venom" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania inutilizado mediante un proyectil de mortero de 120 mm


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)

Antes de enviar a su nieto a la operación militar especial, el abuelo, un veterano de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, le pidió que regresara a casa con vida. ¡El nieto prometió!


----------



## amcxxl (3 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gobierno Ruso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y donde ponen que son 24 Su-35 ?

el post en cuestion pone esto lo que me parece raro puesto que solo se espera un lote de 4 Su-35 para lo que queda de año



crocodile dijo:


> La Empresa de Aviación UAC en Komsomolsk-on-Amur (UAC PJSC es parte de la Corporación Estatal Rostec) ha fabricado y entregado al Ministerio de Defensa Ruso *otro lote de 24 nuevos aviones Su-35S.*







_LoKy_ dijo:


> Solo espero que los responsables de esto, lo paguen
> Los soldados de la 72 Brigada Mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están desapareciendo en masa, sus familiares están dando la voz de alarma. La mayoría de ellos desaparecieron en la zona de Ugledar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Yo donde ponen que son 24 Su-35 ?
> 
> el post en cuestion pone esto lo que me parece raro puesto que solo se espera un lote de 4 Su-35 para lo que queda de año



Sí que está empezando a aparecer la noticia en diversos canales, pero de momento pone "lote" entregado

t.me/intelslava/42229


----------



## dabuti (3 Dic 2022)

Mando ucronazi afirma que Rusia está concentrando tropas en Bielorrusia.









Joint Forces Commander: Russians are concentrating forces in Belarus, we’re getting ready to react


Serhii Naiev, Lieutenant General and the Commander of the Joint Forces of the Armed Forces of Ukraine, has stated that Ukrainian defenders were preparing for a due response for the accumulation of hostile troops in Belarus.




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Un mercenario procedente de Georgia (EEUU), Chambliss Johnson, se dejó un brazo entero y una mano del otro en Ucrania. Según narró, un Ka-52 atacó a su grupo. Ahora tratan de evacuarlo y recolectar dinero para enviarlo de regreso a casa.

Según TrackANaziMerc, la APU dejó que Johnson se desangrara durante varias horas. En Ucrania el mercenario ha estado luchando desde marzo principalmente cerca de Jarkov.

¿Entiendes ahora por qué al helicóptero Ka-52 se le llama "Cocodrilo"?

@ukr_leaks


----------



## dabuti (3 Dic 2022)

Ucronazis evacuan orilla izquierda del Oblast de Jersón.

Izquierda?









Ukrainian authorities begin to evacuate people from left bank of Dnipro River in Kherson Oblast; combat actions expected to step up


From 3 December to 5 December, the Ukrainian government will continue humanitarian measures for the evacuation of citizens who are currently on the left bank of the Dnipro River in a suburban settlement and couldn’t leave the temporarily occupied territory.




www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

ZRPK "Pantsir-S1", mostrando daños menores después de un bombardeo mediante armas de bajo calibre.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Mortero de 240 mm 2S4 "Tulip" en el área de Bakhmut.

@milinfolive


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*La economía rusa "será destruida" por la limitación del precio del petróleo.*
La economía rusa "será destruida" por la próxima introducción de un *tope de 60 dólares por barril de petróleo, *tras el acuerdo sellado por los países de la UE, el G-7 y Australia, dijo hoy sábado la presidencia ucraniana, informa Afp.

"Seguimos logrando nuestro objetivo y la *economía de Rusia será destruida, y pagará y será responsable de todos sus crímenes"*, dijo el jefe de gabinete de la presidencia ucraniana, Andrey Iermak, en Telegram, afirmando que "sin embargo, deberíamos haber bajado (el precio máximo) a 30 dólares para destruirla más rápido."


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

En los Estados Unidos, se presentó el bombardero B-21 Raider. El Pentágono planea en un futuro reemplazar el B-2 con el Raider.

Por el momento hay seis unidades B-21 en producción, mientras que su primer vuelo está previsto en 2023. La Fuerza Aérea planea recibir unas 100 unidades en total.

Según estimaciones preliminares, el costo de un B-21 fluctúa alrededor de $753 millones.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

SAM "Buk" de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en algún lugar de la región de Zaporozhye.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Más noticias sobre los su-35




La planta de aviación de Komsomolsk-on-Amur con nombre V.I. Yu.A. Gagarin de United Aircraft Corporation, fabricó y entregó al Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia otro lote de nuevos aviones Su-35S.

@milinfolive


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*EEUU celebra que el tope al crudo ruso limitará los ingresos de Putin.*
El Gobierno de Estados Unidos celebró este viernes que la decisión de la *Unión Europea, el G7 y Australia* de poner un tope de 60 dólares al barril de crudo ruso transportado por vía marítima limitará los ingresos y las finanzas del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin.

"La acción de hoy ayudará a limitar las finanzas de Putin y los ingresos que está usando para financiar su invasión brutal de Ucrania", dijo en un comunicado la secretaria del Tesoro estadounidense, Janet Yellen, recoge Efe.

Yellen aseguró que, en una situación en que la economía rusa ya se está contrayendo, el tope al precio del crudo supondrá* una reducción inmediata en la fuente de ingresos más importante para Putin.*

El club de naciones industrializadas del G7 y Australia acordaron un tope de 60 dólares al barril de crudo ruso transportado por vía marítima, en línea con la decisión de los países de la Unión europea (UE).

Con este paso, Estados Unidos, Canadá, Japón, Reino Unido, Italia, Francia y Alemania -que ostenta la presidencia de turno- pretenden evitar que Rusia "se beneficie de su guerra de agresión contra Ucrania", anunciaron en un comunicado.

Además, la medida, que entrará en vigor el próximo 5 de diciembre o "poco después", tiene como objetivo "apoyar la *estabilidad en los mercados de energía globales* y minimizar los efectos económicos de la guerra rusa de agresión, en especial para los países de bajos y medios ingresos".


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Más noticias sobre los su-35
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280279
> 
> ...



Este diseño es muy bonito, estilo F15.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*Zelenski, convencido de que un tribunal especial juzgará la "agresión rusa"*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, se ha mostrado este viernes convencido de que habrá un tribunal especial que juzgará a Rusia por su agresión a Ucrania.

*"Estoy seguro de que habrá un tribunal, habrá justicia"*, ha afirmado en su habitual discurso nocturno, informa Efe.

En su alocución, el presidente ucraniano ha explicado que toda esta semana Ucrania ha trabajado "en varios niveles en las capitales europeas para obtener una *masa crítica de apoyo para el lanzamiento de un tribunal especial*: un tribunal sobre la agresión rusa".

"Londres, París, Berlín, Varsovia y otras capitales... Estamos reforzando nuestra posición en todas partes, acumulando el apoyo de nuestros socios. Estoy seguro de que habrá un tribunal, habrá justicia", ha dicho.


----------



## Vilux (3 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En Fallas he tirado petardos más gordos



Pero no matan a nadie y este se ha llevado por delante a seis.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

⚡Resumen de la situación en el frente en la mañana del 03.12.2022⚡

En Donetsk la artillería rusa ataca las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Maryinka, Krasnohorivka y Avdeevka. Sobre el terreno sin cambios significativos. El ejército ucraniano a su vez, bombardeó Donetsk. (Figura 1)

Al sur de Bakhmut, el PMC "Wagner" rechazó un contraataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Opytny. Le recordamos que este es una localidad al norte de Donetsk y no un pueblo del centro regional. La artillería bombardeó el mismo Bakhmut así como la cercana Soledar. (Figura 2)

El ejército ucraniano ha intensificado sus acciones en Lugansk. Ataque en la zona de Zhitlovka al norte de Kremennaya mediante el cual tratan de alcanzar Krasnopopovka. Parte de la carretera R-66 se encuentra ahora en la "zona gris". Además las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa tienen un obstáculo debido al Río Rojo, pero hasta ahora tienen un punto de apoyo seguro en su margen derecha. En esta área la artillería rusa golpeó Makiivka. (Fig. 3)

Ver resúmenes diarios de @wargonzo analytics

*nuestro proyecto existe a expensas de los suscriptores, mapa de ayuda
4279 3806 9842 9521


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*Robles pide "no hacer especulaciones" sobre las cartas incendiarias.*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, se mostró este sábado convencida de que la Policía española acabará identificando a los autores de los envíos de las* cartas con material incendiario a varias embajadas, empresas y miembros del Gobierno* y pidió discreción y prudencia durante las pesquisas, porque "no es bueno hacer especulaciones".

Robles se refería así a los seis paquetes enviados con material incendiario a diferentes puntos, entre ellos la embajada de Ucrania, donde se produjo un herido, la de Estados Unidos, la base militar de Torrejón, la empresa de armamento Instlaza, el complejo de La Moncloa, y a la propia ministra de Defensa.

Por el momento, los investigadores apuntan a una relación entre los envíos: todos son de similares características, de elaboración rudimentaria, con la misma letra y varios de ellos enviados el mismo día. Los sobres proceden "del territorio español", informa Servimedia.


----------



## Kron II (3 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1280271
> 
> 
> En los Estados Unidos, se presentó el bombardero B-21 Raider. El Pentágono planea en un futuro reemplazar el B-2 con el Raider.
> ...



Una consideración, a parte de lo que cada uno pueda pensar sobre la eficiencia real de los aviones de baja observabilidad, es muy pequeño en comparación con el B-2. Casi diría que está más en la categoría de un TU-22M como un bombardero ligero.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Veo noticias de que el enemigo se está retirando de los suburbios de Bakhmut (Artemovsk).

Esto no es verdad. Según mis informaciones, las batallas más feroces se están librando ahora en Opytny, en donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se aferran a cada casa y aún no hay ni un indicio de su retirada.

@brussinf


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano en la región de Selidovo de la RPD.

@epoddubny


----------



## arriondas (3 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La economía rusa "será destruida" por la limitación del precio del petróleo.*
> La economía rusa "será destruida" por la próxima introducción de un *tope de 60 dólares por barril de petróleo, *tras el acuerdo sellado por los países de la UE, el G-7 y Australia, dijo hoy sábado la presidencia ucraniana, informa Afp.
> 
> "Seguimos logrando nuestro objetivo y la *economía de Rusia será destruida, y pagará y será responsable de todos sus crímenes"*, dijo el jefe de gabinete de la presidencia ucraniana, Andrey Iermak, en Telegram, afirmando que "sin embargo, deberíamos haber bajado (el precio máximo) a 30 dólares para destruirla más rápido."



Por mucho que lo repitan... Cómo se nota que también viene de Kvartal 95.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

El Primer Ministro de Estonia solicitó a la población ahorrar o prepararse para los cortes de energía... debido a la ausencia de electricidad rusa.
#Estonia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Fuerzas de saqueo rusas en acción...


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

En la ciudad portuaria griega de Alexandroupolis, descarriló un tren con tanques y vehículos blindados de la OTAN.

UPD: equipo del ejército de EE. UU., presumiblemente destinados a Ucrania
#OTAN

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Se ha lanzado una petición en Chequia, pidiendo que se corte la electricidad, el agua y la calefacción en todos los edificios de propiedad rusa en Praga.

Incluye edificios utilizados por diplomáticos rusos y surge en respuesta a los ataques masivos con misiles de Rusia en la infraestructura energética de Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Rusia ha comprado más de cien petroleros para suministrar a India, China y Turquía en medio de las sanciones occidentales.
/Tiempos financieros/
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Los medios ucranianos informan que debido a las altas pérdidas en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Bakhmut (Artyomovsk), se desplegaron militares de la compañía de guardia de honor de la Guardia Nacional.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Todos los ojos puestos en Kreminna!

El ejército ucraniano ha roto las líneas defensivas rusas y avanza hacia el norte y el sur de la ciudad, amenazando con rodear a las tropas rusas.

Retomar Kreminna facilitará que Ucrania avance sobre Severodonetsk y Lysychansk


----------



## Rothmans Racing (3 Dic 2022)

*Los Wagner usan a los presos reclutados como 'señuelos humanos' en el campo de batalla*
_El grupo de mercenarios lanza a los convictos en asaltos frontales para detectar la posición de las defensas ucranianas en el frente de Donetsk. "Ni siquiera cuentan los cuerpos", relata un comandante ucraniano_

*HAY QUE ANIQUILAR AL GOBIERNO RUSO, A PUTIN, SUS PAISES Y ALIADOS Y AL COMUNISMO DE LA FAZ DE LA TIERRA DE UNA VEZ
LAS MISMAS TÁCTICAS DESDE HACE 105 AÑOS. Y LOS PODEMONGERS PUTINCELES DEFENDIENDO ESTO...









Los Wagner usan a los presos reclutados como 'señuelos humanos' en el campo de batalla


Al principio, los ucranianos que esperaban al enemigo en sus trincheras no entendían nada. Cada pocas horas, pequeños grupos de 20, 50 o hasta 100 soldados rusos son enviados en...




www.elmundo.es





















*


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*Putin no muestra señales de estar listo para poner fin a la guerra que inició en Ucrania a través de negociaciones, *— coordinador del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca, John Kirby

"Las acciones hablan más que las palabras. Y sus acciones dan testimonio de la sombría determinación de los rusos de seguir matando ucranianos", enfatizó Kirby.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Piolets, muchos piolets...

La Oficina Estatal de Investigación de Ucrania realizó registros en la administración militar de la ciudad de Kiev, dirigida por el alcalde de la capital ucraniana, Vitaliy Klitschko.

Se ha iniciado una causa penal por corrupción y malversación de fondos.
#Kiev

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## niraj (3 Dic 2022)

Cada vez más personas alzan la voz...









No daré nada a los «bancos de alimentos»


Ahora que está cerca la Navidad lo diré alto y claro: de mí no saldrá ni dinero ni productos para los llamados bancos de alimentos. Y por supuesto, nu...




elcorreoweb.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

El Ministro de Defensa de Lituania anunció la transferencia a Ucrania de dos cañones autopropulsados PzH 2000 reparados y munición adicional para ellos.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Nicors (3 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Putin echó a la mafia de Rusia, y la mandó de vuelta a sus Georgia y Albania natales y de rebote a un soleado país llamado Hispanistán.



Se quedó con el genocida de Kadirov y el mercenario asesino de wagner.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

La OIEA pretende crear una zona desmilitarizada alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.
/director de la organización Rafael Grossi/
#Zaporozhye

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Y donde ponen que son 24 Su-35 ?
> 
> el post en cuestion pone esto lo que me parece raro puesto que solo se espera un lote de 4 Su-35 para lo que queda de año



Es lo que ponía la noticia, me limité a copiar y pegar.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Tovarich pasa por la embajada rusa por tus 800₽ que te los has ganao joio......


----------



## amcxxl (3 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Un mercenario procedente de Georgia (EEUU), Chambliss Johnson, *se dejó un brazo entero y una mano del otro en Ucrania*. Según narró, un Ka-52 atacó a su grupo. Ahora tratan de evacuarlo y recolectar dinero para enviarlo de regreso a casa.
> Según TrackANaziMerc, la APU dejó que Johnson se desangrara durante varias horas. En Ucrania el mercenario ha estado luchando desde marzo principalmente cerca de Jarkov.
> ¿Entiendes ahora por qué al helicóptero Ka-52 se le llama "Cocodrilo"?



Pues como para quedarse mutilado y dependiente en un pais de tercermundista de mierda como USA donde no hay ningun tipo de seguridad social ni ayuda nin pension de ningun tipo

mejor que le hubieran rematado



crocodile dijo:


> Es lo que ponía la noticia, me limité a copiar y pegar.



si, pero sigues sin poner la fuente link o lo que sea de donde lo has copiado


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

Drones están cazando a los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

La tripulación del dron "Outpost" golpeó con éxito un puesto de control enemigo cerca de la ciudad de Volchansk.

Según @the_wrong_side, cuatro combatientes de la APU murieron como resultado del ataque.

@anna_noticias


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

#Resumen de la mañana del 3 de diciembre a las 10:00

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques con misiles en la planta de Zaporizh en Zaporozhye.

Los duelos de artillería continúan en Jerson

Los ataques enemigos fueron rechazados en el sector de Svatovsky.

Cerca de Pavlovka (Ugledar), nuestros infantes de marina utilizando un sistema de defensa aérea Osa derribaron un SU-25 ucraniano.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avanzaron en dirección a Zhitlovka al norte de Kremennaya. Al norte, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania alcanzan Krasnopopovka. Parte de la autopista R-66 (Kremennaya-Svatovo) se encuentra ahora en la "zona gris".

En Artemovsky (Bakhmut), las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron contraatacar sin éxito.

El enemigo bombardeó las poblaciones fronterizas de la región de Belgorod, nuestra defensa aérea pasó a la acción.

APU utilizó municion de 145 en la RPD, 5 civiles murieron, 14 resultaron heridos.

n p Bueno, Starobelsk y Svatovo.

Resumen compilado por: Dos mayores


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Buena pinta el trailer de la nueva de Mad Max.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Gigante estadounidense extraerá petróleo de Venezuela

El Tesoro de los Estados Unidos emitió una licencia de seis meses que permite a Chevron, su empresa más grande, reanudar la extracción de recursos naturales en Venezuela. Anteriormente, las sanciones contra Venezuela prohibían a los estadounidenses hacer negocios en este país.

Estados Unidos reanudó las negociaciones con Venezuela. El gobierno de Maduro cuenta con el descongelamiento de los bienes del Estado en el exterior y el levantamiento de las sanciones.

Pero hasta ahora, Washington solo ha dado luz verde a la estadounidense Chevron para extraer y procesar petróleo venezolano. Para el resto del mundo, esto no es posible debido a las sanciones extraterritoriales del Departamento del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos.

@anna_noticias


----------



## niraj (3 Dic 2022)

Más éxitos de Von der Leyen
Se nota que van sobrados con nuestro dinero









La Unión Europea se gastó casi 400.000 euros en una fiesta en el metaverso. Solo fueron seis personas


El metaverso está dando para hablar, aunque la mayoría de los comentarios que se escuchan son negativos últimamente. Tras el fracaso al que se está...




www.genbeta.com


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

‼‍☠ Equipo APU destruido e inutilizado, una pequeña selección: BTR, MTLB, BMP y tanque en la región de Kherson y MTLB en Donbass

t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## coscorron (3 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Todos los ojos puestos en Kreminna!
> 
> El ejército ucraniano ha roto las líneas defensivas rusas y avanza hacia el norte y el sur de la ciudad, amenazando con rodear a las tropas rusas.
> 
> ...



Ojo ... Si esto se confirma se compromete no sólo severodonetsk y Lysichanks sino en la práctica toda la zona al norte de Kreminna.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Volodymyr Khudoly, de 11 años, murió en mayo a causa del bombardeo ruso de Novoselyvka en la región de Donetsk. El niño vivía con su madre, su hermana mayor Nastya y su hermano mayor Leonid. Estudió en la Escuela Especial Lyman № 34. “Vova, si algo tenía, siempre lo compartía con sus compañeros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

‼‍☠ El enemigo está preparando nuevos ataques: durante la noche las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania transfirieron equipos desde Jerson.

▪ Cada vez es más difícil dormir por la noche en Nikolaev y su región a causa del estruendo de los vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la gente se queja de que no han escuchado desde hacía mucho tiempo.
▪Anteriormente aparecieron en la red imágenes cerca del puente Daryevsky en el río Ingulets de equipos APU.
▪El comando ucraniano se prepara para fortalecer sus agrupaciones y ataques en otras zonas.
▪Tanques, vehículos de combate de infantería, vehículos blindados se envían a Zaporozhye, donde el enemigo ha estado preparando intentos de penetración durante mucho tiempo. También es posible que se transfieran más tropas a Artyomovsk, en un intento desesperado de defender la ciudad.
▪Continúan los duelos de artillería y la guerra de helicópteros en el frente de Zaporozhye.
▪Después de la retirada de nuestras tropas a través del Dnieper, los ataques enemigos en el frente de Jerson se debilitaron debido a la imposibilidad de cruzar la barrera de agua.
▪En el frente de Jerson, también hay duelos de artillería, escaramuzas y enfrentamientos con la grupos tácticos de combate, por la noche los saboteadores intentan penetrar en nuestra costa, pero una y otra vez se topan con el fuego de nuestros combatientes que controlan la costa.

t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Hoy......


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

El gobierno de Italia ha aprobado la extensión de la asistencia militar Ucrania para 2023, según Corriere della Sera

El Consejo de Ministros de Italia, convocado por la Primera Ministra Georgia Meloni, aprobó por unanimidad una resolución para extender el suministro de armas a Ucrania hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2023.

Para seguir apoyando a Kyiv, Meloni eligió el camino del parlamento. Después de que la Cámara de Diputados del Parlamento aprobara la propuesta de centroderecha, el Consejo de Ministros dio luz verde al llamado "Decreto de la OTAN", que prorroga las decisiones ya tomadas por el Gobierno de Draghi, que expiran el 31 de diciembre.

Para principios de 2023, se espera un sexto decreto sobre la ayuda a Ucrania sobre la mesa del gobierno, esta vez en respuesta a las necesidades de defensa aérea expresadas por Kyiv en relación con el aumento de los bombardeos de la infraestructura crítica de Ucrania a medida que se acerca el invierno.


----------



## Xan Solo (3 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Consulta para los expertos militares.
> 
> ¿Qué significa la palabra "separada" en la nomenclatura militar ucraniana y rusa?
> 
> Las unidades tienen nombres como "25ª Brigada Aerotransportada Separada de Sichelav" o "15ª Brigada Separada de Fusileros Motorizados Aleksandriyskaya"



Yo me he preguntado lo mismo, y supongo (por contexto) que una traducción más ajustada debería ser "independiente".


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

La campaña publicitaria de HIMARS fue un éxito: los países bálticos están "arrancando los estantes" American MLRS

Estonia, siguiendo a Lituania, Letonia y Polonia, está comprando HIMARS. El país báltico ha adquirido MLRS por valor de 200 millones de dólares, la compra de defensa más grande de Estonia.

HIMARS realmente obtuvo buena publicidad en los combates en Ucrania. Sin embargo, es importante comprender que el MLRS estadounidense no es un arma absoluta. HIMARS es capaz de mostrar una alta eficiencia solo en combinación con un buen reconocimiento satelital, y ahora solo los Estados Unidos lo tienen. Es decir, el uso de estos MLRS está completamente ligado a los estadounidenses y su "buena voluntad".

Hay dos razones principales por las que los países de Europa del Este eligieron HIMARS en lugar del M270 y otros sistemas de 227 mm. La principal es la publicidad. Miles de artículos sobre el gran MLRS estadounidense, reseñas complementarias del ejército ucraniano, especialmente para algunos CNN: todo esto tuvo un efecto no solo en la gente común, sino también en aquellos involucrados en la compra de armas.

Además de la influencia del marketing, también existen razones racionales para la adquisición: HIMARS realmente puede cambiar rápidamente de posición debido a la distancia entre ejes. En cualquier caso, el principal beneficiario sigue siendo el complejo militar-industrial estadounidense. Por lo tanto, las acciones de Lockheed Martin han subido de precio en más de un 20 % desde el comienzo de la CBO y continúan creciendo de manera constante.


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

A partir de este año, Europa vivirá sin petróleo ruso - Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa Ulyanov sobre el precio máximo del petróleo en la UE


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

Suecia ha extraditado a Turquía a la primera persona condenada por pertenecer al Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán, que Ankara considera una organización terrorista.

Así, Suecia ha dado un paso concreto hacia la implementación del memorándum de membresía de la OTAN firmado con Turquía, que prevé la extradición de personas involucradas en actividades terroristas, informó NTV.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

Rejona, tus amigos:


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Jaba (Dzhambul) Khoperia es otro mercenario georgiano liquidado en la zona NVO.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

S
https://tass.ru/
3 de diciembre, 13:35
Operación militar en Ucrania
*Rogov dijo que las fuerzas aliadas atacaron la ubicación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el "Zaporozhtransformator"*






© Stanislav Krasilnikov/ TASS
*Según el presidente del movimiento "Estamos junto con Rusia", la planta se utilizó como lugar para el despliegue de militantes y almacenamiento de armas, y como empresa que produce el equipo necesario para estabilizar el sistema energético de Ucrania.*
MELITOPOL, 3 de diciembre. /TASS/. Las fuerzas aliadas atacaron la planta transformadora de Zaporizh en la ciudad de Zaporozhye, que albergaba unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (APU), dijo a TASS Volodymyr Rogov, presidente del movimiento Estamos Juntos con Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ucronazis evacuan orilla izquierda del Oblast de Jersón.
> 
> Izquierda?
> 
> ...



¿orilla izquierda?  
Eso será la margen derecha, porque en la izquierda están los rusos...


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Activista de UNA-UNSO Vasil Ochkovsky, con distintivo "Diesel" - eliminado por el ejército ruso en la zona NVO.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

*Balitsky anunció la retención de fronteras por parte del ejército ruso en Zaporozhye*






© Владимир Гердо/ ТАСС, архив
*El gobernador interino señaló que las tropas rusas están listas para lanzar un ataque tan pronto como se reciba dicha orden.*
MELITOPOL, 3 de diciembre. /TASS/. Las fuerzas aliadas están deteniendo cualquier intento de las formaciones ucranianas de romper las defensas en la línea de contacto en la región de Zaporozhye y están listas para los contraataques. Así lo anunció el sábado el gobernador interino de la región, Evgeny Balitsky.

Leer también
Transmisión
Operación militar en Ucrania. En línea

"Sobre el supuesto abandono de Polog por parte del ejército ruso y la preparación de una evacuación de Vasilyevka, esta es una mentira deliberada, cuyo propósito es sembrar el pánico. De hecho, nuestros defensores mantienen líneas, detienen cualquier intento de romper el defensas y están listos para lanzar un ataque en cualquier momento, tan pronto como se reciba tal orden. Todas nuestras ciudades y pueblos de primera línea viven, las administraciones, las escuelas, los hospitales trabajan en ellos. Estamos en nuestra propia tierra”, escribió. en su canal de Telegram .

En los últimos días, los periodistas ucranianos han estado difundiendo activamente acusaciones sobre la retirada de las fuerzas aliadas de las ciudades de Pologi y Vasilyevka, así como del pueblo de Mikhailovka, ubicado en la línea de contacto en la parte liberada de la región de Zaporozhye.

El viernes, Balitsky dijo que los informes de los medios ucranianos sobre el abandono de estos asentamientos son "fantasías de la máquina de propaganda de Kiev, que trabajan con un solo objetivo: desestabilizar la vida pacífica, sembrar el pánico".


----------



## Malevich (3 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El gobierno de Italia ha aprobado la extensión de la asistencia militar Ucrania para 2023, según Corriere della Sera
> 
> El Consejo de Ministros de Italia, convocado por la Primera Ministra Georgia Meloni, aprobó por unanimidad una resolución para extender el suministro de armas a Ucrania hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2023.
> 
> ...



La alternativa "nacional".


----------



## Yomateix (3 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Piolets, muchos piolets...
> 
> La Oficina Estatal de Investigación de Ucrania realizó registros en la administración militar de la ciudad de Kiev, dirigida por el alcalde de la capital ucraniana, Vitaliy Klitschko.
> 
> ...



Eso se llama limpieza política, según leí en un artículo cuando lo acusaba de no haber reparado ya la electricidad, el alcalde de Kiev era su rival politico y Zelenski se está asegurando durante esta guerra que no haya nadie que le pueda hacer sombra ni ahora ni cuando todo termine, ya ha borrado del mapa al resto de partidos de la oposición, ahora le toca al alcalde, no se va a salvar nadie de la limpieza. Pero en este caso ser un dictador es algo bueno....porque ni una queja al respecto.


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

*Alerta aérea anunciada en siete regiones de Ucrania*


*En un primer momento, la alarma se declaró en las regiones de Dnepropetrovsk, Kirovograd, Poltava y Kharkiv, así como en los distritos de la región de Zaporozhye controlados por Kyiv, más tarde en las regiones de Mykolaiv, Odessa y Sumy.*
Kyiv, 3 de diciembre. /TASS/. Las alarmas de ataque aéreo sonaron el sábado en siete regiones de Ucrania. Esto se desprende de los mensajes publicados en el recurso oficial para alertar a los ciudadanos.

Primero, se anunció la alarma en las regiones de Dnepropetrovsk, Kirovograd, Poltava y Kharkiv, así como en los distritos de la región de Zaporozhye controlados por Kyiv, y más tarde en las regiones de Mykolaiv, Odessa y Sumy.

Por la mañana, ya se introdujo un régimen similar en las regiones de Dnipropetrovsk y Kharkov, pero luego se canceló .


----------



## Peineto (3 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Fibonazzo a las 6 am frente a las costas
> atlánticas de la península.*



Con fi fi, aguas mil. Preparad paraguas y batamantas para el calentamiento, y buena provisión de leña.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si las tecnologías stealth han avanzado tanto y son tan buenas, ¿por qué en esta guerra se ven menos aviones que en el aeropuerto de Cuenca?



Precisamente por eso. Ha de ser.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

En Kazan los mobiks se piran para casa


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

‍☠ El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en Donbass, lo principal del resumen del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪Las tropas rusas avanzan activamente en las direcciones de Avdeevsky y Artemovsky;
▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF avanzan en las áreas de N. p. Chervonopopovka LPR y Soledar, Experienced, Nevelskoye, Krasnogorovka y Marinka DPR;
▪En las direcciones de Kherson, Novopavlovsk y Zaporozhye, las tropas rusas están realizando operaciones defensivas.
▪El ejército ruso continúa lanzando ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura y las posiciones de los militantes ucranianos a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Alguien le ha explicado a los rusos....que nuestro Gobierno es un Bobierno ("Gobierno de Bonobos") títere....puesto por los independentistas y los partidos minoritarios pero que los españoles estamos hartos de nuestros políticos...y que en ningún momento estamos de acuerdo con sus declaraciones ni con que regalen nuestros sistemas de defensa para una disputa territorial de una operación especial que ni nos va ni nos viene. Le podemos explicar que además tenemos una ministra de igualdad que era cajera...y que es feminista y es tan tolili que ha logrado que estemos soltando a los violadores en masa (y que siempre hemos soñado con tener una ministra como su portavoz...que es una Diosa).
> 
> Me encantaría que alguien pudiera traducir eso en un buen ruso, para firmarlo y enviarlo a la embajada rusa. Al final, nos meterán un pepinazo en Torrejón de Ardoz....porque van a pensar que somos tan gilipollas como nuestros políticos.



También le podríamos explicar que aquí hay muchos nazis, que venga por favor a desnazificar cuanto antes.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Bello video de artillería ucraniana guiado por un dron matando terroristas y destruyendo sus vehículos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Precisamente por eso. Ha de ser.



haha

esto es como los chistes del hombre invisible


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Dic 2022)

Suecia extradita a Turquía a un miembro del PKK condenado a seis años de cárcel


Ante la negativa del Gobierno turco a permitir la incorporación de Suecia a la OTAN por albergar a individuos buscados por su pertenencia a este grupo




andaluciainformacion.es





Suecia comiendo polla turca, lo que haga falta por entrar al selecto club de los siervos de los EEUU.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> También le podríamos explicar que aquí hay muchos nazis, que venga por favor a desnazificar cuanto antes.



Al pingüino el primero.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Precisamente por eso. Ha de ser.



Hombre, en una guerra los aviones se deberían hacer notar, para tomar imágenes ya tienes los satélites y los drones.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Suecia extradita a Turquía a un miembro del PKK condenado a seis años de cárcel
> 
> 
> Ante la negativa del Gobierno turco a permitir la incorporación de Suecia a la OTAN por albergar a individuos buscados por su pertenencia a este grupo
> ...



Erdogan defiende los intereses de su país. ¿Os imagináis a Erdogan como presidente de España negociando el estatus de Gibraltar tras el Brexit en lugar de al Supulturero?.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

Los entoallaos haciendo un favor a los Bastardos:


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Dic 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> En este caso me refiero a los SAMs, porque si el misil es capaz de ir por su objetivo por si mismo, el radar de tierra podría apagarse e irse a otro lugar. Creo que ya lo hacian los vietnamitas en su dia.
> 
> PD: lo que no se si los de ucrania servirian por si mismos, o necesitarían algun awac de apoyo o algo.



Lo que propones existe, el problema es que los SAMs que Ucrania heredó de la URSS son versiones antiguas de S-300 y Buk que funcionan mediante guía de comando o semiactiva radar, esto supone que al disparar un misil tienen que mantener el radar emitiendo hasta que el misil impacte sobre el objetivo o agote el combustible y explote.

Los únicos misiles confirmados con guía activa radar de que dispone Ucrania son los NASAMS y después también podríamos contar con los Iris-T aunque tengan guía infarroja porque también se autodirigen al objetivo una vez lanzados sin necesidad de iluminar sus blancos. Ahora, no son sistemas tan móviles como un Buk.

En tiempos de la guerra de Vietnam los SAMs utilizados por Vietnam del Norte eran los SA-2 y SA-3, ninguno de ellos disponía de misiles dispara y olvida. En lo que si eran especialistas los Vietnamitas era en desmontar estos sistemas y transladarlos a otra zona.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

La planta de maquinaria de Starokramatorsk recibió varios ataques. Se inició un incendio en el lugar del impacto.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por que no hay "igualdad", eso no significa necesidad, a mi me gustaría poder comprarme un Porsche, pero no tengo necesidad de ello, ves la diferencia?
> 
> Cítame en algún insulto, si eres capaz de hacerlo en la misma proporción de los insultos que recibo me retracto



Ahora el "pero los otros más" 

En cuanto al porsche satisface una necesidad (estudia un poco anda, a Maslow por ejemplo. Hay vida y pensamiento mas alla de Hayek o Von Mises) Otra cosa es que nadie, en su sano juicio es coaccionado con ello. Pero la mayoria de las personas no estan pensando en porsches.... sino en comer, pagar la hipoteca o llegar a fin de mes. Y en estas condiciones han de aceptar lo que les ofrezcan....


----------



## Botones Sacarino (3 Dic 2022)

Un grupo de ruskies destrozados por varios proyectiles de artillería Excalibur M982 mientras saqueaban una vivienda rural. Parece que los rusos han logrado noquear los drones turcos Bayraktar TB2 que tanta pupa les hicieron al inicio de la guerra pero no logran contrarrestar ni los MRLS tipo Himars ni los proyectiles de artillería Excalibur M982 y sino logran hacerlo pronto van a acabar siendo barridos en Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Lo que propones existe, el problema es que los SAMs que Ucrania heredó de la URSS son versiones antiguas de S-300 y Buk que funcionan mediante guía de comando o semiactiva radar, esto supone que al disparar un misil tienen que mantener el radar emitiendo hasta que el misil impacte sobre el objetivo o agote el combustible y explote.
> 
> Los únicos misiles confirmados con guía activa radar de que dispone Ucrania son los NASAMS y después también podríamos contar con los Iris-T aunque tengan guía infarroja porque también se autodirigen al objetivo una vez lanzados sin necesidad de iluminar sus blancos. Ahora, no son sistemas tan móviles como un Buk.
> 
> En tiempos de la guerra de Vietnam los SAMs utilizados por Vietnam del Norte eran los SA-2 y SA-3, ninguno de ellos disponía de misiles dispara y olvida. En lo que si eran especialistas los Vietnamitas era en desmontar estos sistemas y transladarlos a otra zona.



Los vietnamitas solian situar a sus MiG-21 PMFA en la ruta de los B-52 para dirigir los misiles, en una ocasión uno de ellos se acercó demasiado a los cañones de cola de un bombardero y fué derribado.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Sin investigación de ningún tipo, ya ha decidido quien los envió (porque si los hubiese enviado alguien del lado Ucraniano, en todo caso de demostrar algo sería lo contrario)....así funciona esta guerra. Cuando investigar quien comete determinados actos es prácticamente irrelevante porque solo tienes interés en culpar a una parte.....Esperemos que realmente se investigue todo a fondo, pero cuando lees conclusiones como esta cuando todavía no ha dado tiempo a investigar nada para intentar averiguar quien es el culpable....
> 
> *LOS SOBRES EXPLOSIVOS NO CAMBIARÁN EL COMPROMISO DE ESPAÑA CON UCRANIA.* El comandante del Mando de Operaciones, teniente general Francisco Braco, ha asegurado hoy que los sobres explosivos enviados a diversas instituciones no van a modificar el compromiso de España con Ucrania y que estos sucesos le llevan a pensar que *el país* "*está haciendo lo correcto*".



Me consta de buena tinta que el ejército sabe que las cartas vienen directamente de ucranaziland para que declare a Rusia estado terrorista. Lo saben y callan como putas barata qye son. Asco infinito. No hay nadie en este país que levante la voz? Vaya panda de cobardes


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Erdogan defiende los intereses de su país. ¿Os imagináis a Erdogan como presidente de España negociando el estatus de Gibraltar tras el Brexit en lugar de al Supulturero?.



Excepto en eso, España es exactamente igual a Turquia; dictadura semi militar, predomínio religioso, y borreguismo gañan a cascoporro.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Me consta de buena tinta que el ejército sabe que las cartas vienen directamente de ucranaziland para que declare a Rusia estado terrorista. Lo saben y callan como putas barata qye son. Asco infinito. No hay nadie en este país que levante la voz? Vaya panda de cobardes



Por supuesto, las cartas con ojos tienen la clara factura de los degenerados banderistas. Pero da lo mismo, los lectores y lectoras de telepronter son androides.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

Mas amigos de la Rejona:


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Excepto en eso, España es exactamente igual a Turquia; dictadura semi militar, predomínio religioso, y borreguismo gañan a cascoporro.



Ya sabe, Camarada ZHU, tenga compasión de nosotros por no poder gozar de la gloria de pertenecer a su nación, a Zhululandia.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya sabe, Camarada ZHU, tenga compasión de nosotros por no poder gozar de la gloria de pertenecer a su nación, a Zhululandia.



"Es español el que no puede ser otra cosa" Antonio Cánovas del Castillo, ilustre malagueño.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (3 Dic 2022)

Es maravillosa la capacidad de resistencia de Rusia. No tengo claro cuánto más va a aguantar ni cómo se va a recuperar de éste golpe, pero hasta aquí viene soportando un embate descomunal.

Ojalá mantengan y se intensifique la voluntad de diálogo. Creo que Moscú debería ceder en sus pretensiones, cuanto antes, mejor.

Salud!


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Ahora el "pero los otros más"
> 
> En cuanto al porsche satisface una necesidad (estudia un poco anda, a Maslow por ejemplo. Hay vida y pensamiento mas alla de Hayek o Von Mises) Otra cosa es que nadie, en su sano juicio es coaccionado con ello. Pero la mayoria de las personas no estan pensando en porsches.... sino en comer, pagar la hipoteca o llegar a fin de mes. Y en estas condiciones han de aceptar lo que les ofrezcan....



Ya te he dicho que lo cites, búscalo....

No del todo, lo planteas como si la inmensa mayoría de la gente viviera con lo justo, y eso no es cierto, tú no escoges lo mínimo, no tienes una casa con lo mínimo para habitar ni comes lo mínimo para mantenerte nutrido, por lo contrario, escoges comer de vez en cuando cosas que te gustan y por las que podrías vivir sin ellas, o escoges vivir en una casa más grande y aceptas pagar algo más por ella a cambio de ese "capricho".
Entiendelo bien, eso es lo normal y lo lógico en el mundo en el que vivimos, no somos máquinas que respondan a una necesidad "general". Es, en ese momento cuando deja de tener sentido lo que dices, porque hay "necesidades" que realmente no vienen de la urgencia vital, sino de otros factores
Además, me das sin querer la razón, porque si eso es así, esas personas lo que necesitan son alternativas, más opciones de contratación para ellos, de forma que puedan subir esos salarios, de otra manera es imposible hacerlo
Sólo escucho críticas hacia el sistema "capitalista" de unos cuantos, que nunca dan alternativas al mismo, crees que eso lo suple el estado? donde lo ha conseguido alguna vez? te hablo de necesidades personales, no de darles lo mínimo para subsistir a alguien
Las personas SIEMPRE queremos avanzar, queremos mejorar nuestro nivel de vida, incluso tú quieres hacerlo, eso conlleva esa "desigualdad", por qué quieres que los demás no mejoren su vida? por qué no quieres que los que lo pasan peor no tengan esas alternativas y te empeñas que el único que le puedes dar esa alternativa eres tú? no tiene sentido
Las personas no son un "ente abstracto", deberías observar a la gente de tu entorno y comprobar como no te vas a encontrar a dos personas que quieran exactamente lo mismo en cuanto a necesidades

Mientras algunos se dedican a llamar "imbecilidades" a cosas tan lógicas, luego vienen los "lloros" cuando no funciona lo que quieren, "que si es que USA impone un bloqueo", "que si esta vez de verdad saldrá bien", "que si el objetivo es desdolarizar"....pero nunca, nunca, ocurre lo que ellos dicen, nunca ocurre, USA lleva un siglo implosionando según algunos....

Y es tan sencillo como observar alrededor a ver qué hace la gente....


----------



## vettonio (3 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Con fi fi, aguas mil. Preparad paraguas y batamantas para el calentamiento, y buena provisión de leña.



La leña lleva dos meses apilada como los nórdicos.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (3 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Crisis es oportunidad pero solo en Rusia, eso a Europa no se le aplica.
> 
> Los rusos, esa gran potencia industrial, pueden reducir su independencia técnica y tecnológica de Occidente, pero en Europa no hay manera de reducir nuestra dependencia energética de Rusia.



Para aprovechar las oportunidades hay que saber y querer

Y la vista de la experiencia no parece de la UE esté dispuesta a obtener algún beneficio de esta situación que ellos mismos han provocado
Sea por su estupidez, o por una deliberada intención de seguir por el camino de la destrucción de la economía, tan solo están interesado en seguir su despreciable agenda globalista e instaurar su totalitarismo del pensamiento débil a toda costa y todo coste, debilitando a la sociedad y haciendo más sumisa y obediente a medida que se empobrece y acaban en la base de la pirámide Maslow. Esa es la verdadera oportunidad para los dirigentes uropeos,

Respecto a la potencia industrial de Rusia, su PIB no muestra una imagen fiel de su economía por las carencias propias del indicador
Si no produce determinadas manufacturas era por el coste de oportunidad. Tenía pleno empleo y por tanto debía elegir que produce a costa de otras cosas
¿Para qué producir cosas que otros pueden hacer y que puede intercambiar por sus materia primas?
Es la teoría de la especialización de las naciones y el coste oportunidad de los recursos


Es más fácil que Rusia obtenga sus productos manufacturados por otras vías o las fabrique, a que Uropa sustituya los recursos que necesita y proceden de Rusia. Y no sólo es la energía. Hay una multitud de recursos estratégicos, uranio, titanio, gases nobles…









De la Ignorancia y de la Estupidez


«Solo hay dos cosas infinitas, el universo y la estupidez humana….. y lo primero no es seguro» Albert Einstein. 3 tardes más de Economía



miedoalalibertad.com













La ideología del Pensamiento Debil y las dispensas ideológicas


El totalitarismo del pensamiento débil que lleva instalándose en la sociedad, busca el cambio sociológico favoreciendo el control social



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *donde lo ha conseguido alguna vez?* te hablo de necesidades personales, no de darles lo mínimo para subsistir a alguien



En la RDA.


----------



## dabuti (3 Dic 2022)

La explosión del 2 en Odessa fue un error de un Dimitri ucronazi trasladando explosivos.









Explosion in Odesa on 2 December occurred due to mishandling of ammunition that volunteer transported as souvenir







www.pravda.com.ua


----------



## alexforum (3 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1280271
> 
> 
> En los Estados Unidos, se presentó el bombardero B-21 Raider. El Pentágono planea en un futuro reemplazar el B-2 con el Raider.
> ...



Los serbios ya están sacándole brillo a sus misiles.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que lo cites, búscalo....
> 
> No del todo, lo planteas como si la inmensa mayoría de la gente viviera con lo justo, y eso no es cierto, tú no escoges lo mínimo, no tienes una casa con lo mínimo para habitar ni comes lo mínimo para mantenerte nutrido, por lo contrario, escoges comer de vez en cuando cosas que te gustan y por las que podrías vivir sin ellas, o escoges vivir en una casa más grande y aceptas pagar algo más por ella a cambio de ese "capricho".
> Entiendelo bien, eso es lo normal y lo lógico en el mundo en el que vivimos, no somos máquinas que respondan a una necesidad "general". Es, en ese momento cuando deja de tener sentido lo que dices, porque hay "necesidades" que realmente no vienen de la urgencia vital, sino de otros factores
> ...



6.000 millones de personas viven en la pobreza efectivamente... y unos 2.000 millones en pobreza extrema

En cuanto a los insultos quien te lees sabe que lo haces... yo no cobro por escribir posts... Trabaja tu un poco anda...Ya te has mirado el documental de Sicko?


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo, una "bomba" peculiar. Si manipulas una bomba y explota no hace eso, porque lo que pones es explosivo suficiente para explotar el coche (coo hicieron con el de la hija de Dragui o el puente de Crimea) ni tan siquiera al que estaba asomado a los bajos del coche le ha hecho algo. Y casualmente delante de una cámara para grabarlo bien todo. Un poco raro.



Puede ser un montaje, pero un petardo valenciano de los gordos, como te pille la explosión a esa distancia sales herido. Y si tienes cerca las manos, amputaciones no son nada raras.


----------



## John Nash (3 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> 6.000 millones de personas viven en la pobreza efectivamente... y unos 2.000 millones en pobreza extrema
> 
> En cuanto a los insultos quien te lees sabe que lo haces... yo no cobro por escribir posts... Trabaja tu un poco anda...Ya te has mirado el documental de Sicko?



Y de los 2.000 millones de privilegiados 1.900 millones son clase media subalterna salariodependiente venida a menos. Y de los de arriba solo quedan los de rentistas de la miseria. Es decir, esos que sin trabajar, viven de hacer creer al vulgo que sus posesiones virtuales en forma de renta del capital es auténtica riqueza.


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

emos ido hengañaos...


----------



## Peineto (3 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Primer Ministro de Estonia solicitó a la población ahorrar o prepararse para los cortes de energía... debido a la ausencia de electricidad rusa.
> #Estonia
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Temperaturas de unos 8 9 grados C bajo cero y 7 cm. de nieve.

Tartu - Previsión del tiempo en el mapa | Ventusky


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

El tema del ZNPP se ha reavivado hoy de nuevo. Los parámetros expresados hasta ahora coinciden con lo que dijeron los representantes del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso después de las negociaciones en Turquía: el cese del bombardeo de la planta y las acciones de los GDR cerca de la planta. Rusia responde retirando el armamento pesado de la ZNPP y no dispara contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde el territorio de la planta. Guardias de seguridad rusos con armas ligeras permanecen en la planta.
La cuestión aquí es que, como todos los acuerdos anteriores, aunque se hagan, sin duda se violarán. No nos gustaría que un funcionario saliera en cámara y dijera: "Pensábamos que sería así y nos han vuelto a engañar".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

Pascual Serrano.
*Los que en Holanda y Francia eran negacionistas de la ciencia, en China son luchadores por la libertad.*


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

_1043h_

En cuanto a los combates por Artemivsk, se informa de que la información sobre la supuesta retirada de las fuerzas de las AFU de la ciudad no se corresponde con la realidad. A pesar de las grandes pérdidas (que se admiten en el lado ucraniano), el enemigo sigue aferrándose a la ciudad, lanzando cada vez más fuerzas a la "picadora de carne de Artemivsk" para retrasar el avance de nuestras tropas. Los combates continúan en la periferia oriental de la ciudad y detrás del pueblo de Opytne. Es poco probable que el asalto a Artemivsk comience antes de la captura de la fortificación de Opytne.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Varias calles de Izyum, ocupada por Ucrania, serán rebautizadas ostentosamente con los nombres de Bandera, Petlyura y Mazepa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (3 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Para aprovechar las oportunidades hay que saber y querer
> 
> Y la vista de la experiencia no parece de la UE esté dispuesta a obtener algún beneficio de esta situación que ellos mismos han provocado
> Sea por su estupidez, o por una deliberada intención de seguir por el camino de la destrucción de la economía, tan solo están interesado en seguir su despreciable agenda globalista e instaurar su totalitarismo del pensamiento débil a toda costa y todo coste, debilitando a la sociedad y haciendo más sumisa y obediente a medida que se empobrece y acaban en la base de la pirámide Maslow. Esa es la verdadera oportunidad para los dirigentes uropeos,
> ...



Ese es el quid de la cuestión. Hasta el 2014, Rusia dependía mucho más de Occidente que ahora; desde la UE importaba casi de todo, incluyendo productos alimentarios. Se han puesto las pilas porque no les quedaba otra... y tienen potencial para ello.

Por contra, los países de la UE no andan sobrados de recursos estratégicos. Muchos de ellos provenían de Rusia, en grandes cantidades y a precios digamos razonables; si no los reciben en la cuantía en la que los venían recibiendo, tendrán problemas. Su industria ya no será tan competitiva, no serán rival para Asia o los EEUU.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Europa está muerta, pero muchos no lo saben aún.
> Aquí una opinión de un cuñaoooo ejjjjperto, escrito en el país, sobre la medida de topar el petróleo:
> 
> _"No importa de que intermediarios se compre. Crudo ruso 60 dólares. *Como si lo vende el gitano*. La ventaja es disminuir el dinero que ingresa la nación y los fondos que utiliza para la guerra. En realidad, *debería ponerse un tope al crudo mundial,* e ir bajándolo gradualmente todos los años, para incentivar a los productores a invertir más en energías verdes. Solo las tendremos *cuando el petróleo valga 10 euros y nadie quiera producirlo*"._
> ...



Como no se nos había ocurrido esto para acabar con el narcotráfico, joder si es que no se nos ocurre nada, tenemos 'atuzaos' los canales neuronales.

Tope mundial al kilo de coca, 1 kilo de coca 10 euros, hasta que nadie quiera producirla. Y ya está, problema resuelto.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

_1031h_

Las AFU no pueden hacer frente al número de heridos en la dirección de Bakhmut

Anoche me contactó de nuevo mi fuente en Kostyantynivka.

Debido al aumento del flujo de "trescientos", los militares ucranianos han instalado un hospital en el territorio de la quinta escuela de la ciudad (el círculo azul en el mapa).

Los rumores sobre los planes de las AFU de exprimir esta escuela con fines militares llevan mucho tiempo circulando por la ciudad. Y ahora, con el telón de fondo del aumento de las pérdidas en Bakhmut (Artemivsk), se han hecho realidad.

Anteriormente, dos hospitales de la ciudad de Kostyantynivka trabajaban con los heridos, pero ahora su capacidad ya no es suficiente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En la RDA.



No es cierto, la gente huía de hecho de allí. Joder, si aún hoy en día se palpa una diferencia de riqueza entre las dos partes de Alemania....


----------



## El_Suave (3 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Hombre, en una guerra los aviones se deberían hacer notar, para tomar imágenes ya tienes los satélites y los drones.



Pero ¿y si son invisibles?.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> 6.000 millones de personas viven en la pobreza efectivamente... y unos 2.000 millones en pobreza extrema
> 
> En cuanto a los insultos quien te lees sabe que lo haces... yo no cobro por escribir posts... Trabaja tu un poco anda...Ya te has mirado el documental de Sicko?



Pobreza extrema que ha disminuido desde un 36% en 1990 hasta un 10% actualmente


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Excepto en eso, España es exactamente igual a Turquia; dictadura semi militar, predomínio religioso, y borreguismo gañan a cascoporro.



¿Y nos va a contar ya hoy como es su élfica tierra natal? tenemos curiosidad por conocer sus 'bondades'.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Potente incendio en la zona industrial de Kramatorsk
Los informes del campo indican que los productos del petróleo están en llamas.
Cerca hay un refugio antibombas ocupado por las AFU









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me









Incendio en Kramatorsk tras la llegada a una zona industrial en la que las AFU suelen ocultar equipos, municiones y combustible y lubricantes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Es español el que no puede ser otra cosa" Antonio Cánovas del Castillo, ilustre malagueño.



Y los que pueden como VD se hacen Zhululandios


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Dic 2022)

SanRu dijo:


> eres tonto. No hay otra explicación.



Es malo y cobra. Si le ignoramos todos!!!!!, al menso tendrá que dar la tabarra con otro nick


----------



## John Nash (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No es cierto, la gente huía de hecho de allí. Joder, si aún hoy en día se palpa una diferencia de riqueza entre las dos partes de Alemania....



La gente huye de España, de Francia, de Italia, de USA...
La pobreza está en todo el imperio capitalista desde siempre. Las migraciones son producto de naciones donde impera el capitalismo y el liberalismo lo ha normalizado. El capitalismo sólo otorga prosperidad al 0,1% de la población a costa de los demás. Su mayor logro es hacer concesiones al vulgo cuando amenaza el comunismo.


----------



## arriondas (3 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Como no se nos había ocurrido esto para acabar con el narcotráfico, joder si es que no se nos ocurre nada, tenemos 'atuzaos' los canales neuronales.
> 
> Tope mundial al kilo de coca, 1 kilo de coca 10 euros, hasta que nadie quiera producirla. Y ya está, problema resuelto.



Además, ambos son productos que se venden sí o sí, sin importar lo que cuesten.

Pero que vamos a saber unos simples foreros de barra de bar comparados con los ejpertojjj de la Universidad Andy y Lucas...


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasnolymansk, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ Se ha impedido un intento de ataque del enemigo en dirección a Kuzemivka LNR en dirección a Kupyansk. Hasta 60 combatientes ucranianos, dos tanques, un APC, tres vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y cuatro camionetas fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, se frustró un intento de ataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las direcciones de Kolomiychikha y Zhytlovka LNR. Más de 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP y 3 vehículos blindados Kozak fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las AFU hicieron intentos infructuosos de restablecer la posición de sus tropas en las zonas de Andreevka, Kurdyumovka, Avdeevka y Marinka de la DNR. Como resultado del bombardeo, fueron destruidos hasta 60 combatientes ucranianos, 2 tanques y 5 vehículos blindados de combate.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, el enemigo intentó contraatacar en las zonas de Slovkoye, Shevchenko y Novomayorske DNR. Las unidades de las AFU fueron detenidas y empujadas a sus posiciones iniciales. Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos resultaron muertos y heridos. Dos BMP y 5 vehículos fueron destruidos.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23665.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (3 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La gente huye de España, de Francia, de Italia, de USA...
> La pobreza está en todo el imperio capitalista desde siempre. Las migraciones son producto de naciones donde impera el capitalismo y el liberalismo lo ha normalizado. El capitalismo sólo otorga prosperidad al 0,1% de la población a costa de los demás. Su mayor logro es hacer concesiones al vulgo cuando amenaza el comunismo.



En los países de la UE deben estar viviendo entre 5 y 7 millones de rumanos, por poner un ejemplo.


----------



## John Nash (3 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En los países de la UE deben estar viviendo entre 5 y 7 millones de rumanos, por poner un ejemplo.



Curioso como nos venden la diaspora de pueblos que abandonaron el comunismo por la prosperidad occidental y sólo sueñan con volver a sus hogares.


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Dic 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿Sólo Ferrol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un bleve de los gordos no llega mas alla de 5 km, otra cosa es que estalle el metanero entero, entonces si que puede ser monumental.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Curioso como nos venden la diaspora de pueblos que abandonaron el comunismo por la prosperidad occidental y sólo sueñan con volver a sus hogares.



Pues yo no conozco ningún rumano que sueñe volver a Rumanía, y eso que ese país cada vez está mejor con buenos sitios.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Un comando ucraniano capturado habla de su entrenamiento militar en Gran Bretaña, que aparentemente fue una gran pérdida de tiempo.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un comando ucraniano capturado habla de su entrenamiento militar en Gran Bretaña, que aparentemente fue una gran pérdida de tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos vídeos son deleznables, además no sé si prohibidos por la Convención de Ginebra. Si siguen un poco más confiesa haber tenido un affair con la Reina de Inglaterra.


----------



## Expected (3 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Y nos va a contar ya hoy como es su élfica tierra natal? tenemos curiosidad por conocer sus 'bondades'.



Zhu De vive en el paraíso de los soberbios...esos que se creen por encima de la media...apaleados por numerosos sitios y con un dolor de alma que les oscurece el corazón y les nubla con odio la mente. Son juguetes rotos, brillantes y deseados durante un breve lapso de tiempo que ya pasó y cuyo regreso añoran aunque saben que nunca se producirá.


----------



## John Nash (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues yo no conozco ningún rumano que sueñe volver a Rumanía, y eso que ese país cada vez está mejor con buenos sitios.



Pues todos los que yo he conocido sólo desean volver a su país. El desengaño liberal es total. Se dan cuenta de que aquí la riqueza es un espejismo propagandístico. Perros longaniza inside.


----------



## Argentium (3 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Porque lo estás analizando desde tu punto de vista occidental.
> Rusia *CUMPLE SUS CONTRATOS*, de cara a Asia y Oriente, no a Europa o Usa. Incluso aunque haya una operación militar de por medio.
> 
> Por tanto, lo que piense un español, un argentino o un gabacho, a Rusia no le importa.
> ...



Ya, entiendo, pero me parece una respuesta naif, de compromiso, Rusia puede cumplir sus contratos perfectamente con Asia y Oriente y no cumplirlos con los países europeos que están enviando armas para destrozar a sus hombre y dinero para financiar un Estado quebrado como es Ucrania, eso es infumable, porque repito nuevamente y vannnn...si no fuera por el atentado de los ingleses Rusia seguiría enviando gas a Europa via Nord Stream, están desesperados por repararlo según leí en este mismo hilo, esa Europa cuyos países envían todos los días armas para liquidar y destrozar a los míos, *no hay justificación alguna ni contrato alguno que me haga tolerar eso si fuera ruso*, lo digo desde el análisis, nunca estaré con los yankys, pero *esto no es normal*, hay cosas que no sabemos y no entendemos, *no se atacan las rutas de suministro, no se destruyen los aviones ucranianos en sus bases por medio de comandos, no se destruyen los puentes, no se ataca la capital Kiev sin dar tregua, esto es MUY RARO, lo juzgara la Historia, pero todo esto último NADA TIENE QUE VER CON EL CUMPLIMIENTO DE CONTRATOS*, o acaso hay contratos de no atacar las vías de suministro enemigas desde Polonia y Rumania, esto no cierra por ningún lado, usted habla desde el corazón y lo entiendo, yo y otros muchos, aunque no nos guste lo que vemos, tratamos de analizarlo desde el sentido común, sino no seriamos simples fans de un club, cada uno defendiendo su camiseta y esto es muy serio, demasiado serio, saludos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pues todos los que yo he conocido sólo desean volver a su país. El desengaño liberal es total. Se dan cuenta de que aquí la riqueza es un espejismo propagandístico. Perros longaniza inside.



El problema que tienen en Rumanía es que la vida no es nada barata y los sueldos son muy bajos. En general la gente no emigra por gusto.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La gente huye de España, de Francia, de Italia, de USA...
> La pobreza está en todo el imperio capitalista desde siempre. Las migraciones son producto de naciones donde impera el capitalismo y el liberalismo lo ha normalizado. El capitalismo sólo otorga prosperidad al 0,1% de la población a costa de los demás. Su mayor logro es hacer concesiones al vulgo cuando amenaza el comunismo.



A donde van? a Corea del Norte?


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El problema que tienen en Rumanía es que la vida no es nada barata y los sueldos son muy bajos. En general la gente no emigra por gusto.



Bueno, para un español es un país barato, de todas formas están en camino de conseguir mucho, tienen una polítca fiscal que atrae a muchos emprendedores, eso se notará en unos años, ya lo verás


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, para un español es un país barato, de todas formas están en camino de conseguir mucho, tienen una polítca fiscal que atrae a muchos emprendedores, eso se notará en unos años, ya lo verás



Rumanía apunta a que en unos años estará mejor que España. España apunta a que en unos años estará como Argentina.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pues todos los que yo he conocido sólo desean volver a su país. El desengaño liberal es total. Se dan cuenta de que aquí la riqueza es un espejismo propagandístico. Perros longaniza inside.



La riqueza aquí es poder jubilarse a los 65 años con una pensión digna. Y eso es algo que el neo-liberalismo rampante cada vez está poniendo más difícil de conseguir aquí, y que en los países de origen de la mayoría de los inmigrantes es desconocido.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Rumanía apunta a que en unos años estará mejor que España. España apunta a que en unos años estará como Argentina.



Cierto


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Dic 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Pero no matan a nadie y este se ha llevado por delante a seis.



No ha matado a ninguno.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La riqueza aquí es poder jubilarse a los 65 años con una pensión digna. Y eso es algo que el neo-liberalismo rampante cada vez está poniendo más difícil de conseguir aquí, y que en los países de origen de la mayoría de los inmigrantes es desconocido.



Eso es para ti...para mi eso no lo es, no es mi "meta", qué se le va a hacer...yo quiero otra cosa, no "una pensión"...eso es lo que tenéis que comprender, que existe esa diferencia


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pobreza extrema que ha disminuido desde un 36% en 1990 hasta un 10% actualmente



jamas ha muerto tanta gente de hambre como hoy en dia ....

Y en todo caso pobreza que les impide ser libres.... esa libertad que siempre tienes en boca...


----------



## Vilux (3 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No ha matado a ninguno.



Eso es una estimación muy arbitraria. También es estúpido juzgar la magnitud de una explosión por la cantidad de humo. Las esquirlas incandescentes se ven perfectamente y no son caramelos.


----------



## John Nash (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A donde van? a Corea del Norte?



Pues suelen ser viajes de de desengaño con ida y vuelta. Los que se quedan vieven bajo el imperio de mafias y tráficos muy liberales. Pura subsistencia.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los vietnamitas solian situar a sus MiG-21 PMFA en la ruta de los B-52 para dirigir los misiles, en una ocasión uno de ellos se acercó demasiado a los cañones de cola de un bombardero y fué derribado.



¡Buenas Camarada Zhu De!

Los Mig-21 PFM eran meros interceptores, bastante efectivos, eso si pero no pueden guiar un misil antiaéreo.

Lo del B-52 recuerdo haberlo leído en algún libro, no se si en este de Osprey, por si te interesa aunque seguramente los conoces.









MiG-21 Units of the Vietnam War - PDF Drive


Having honed their piloting skills on the subsonic MiG-17 and transonic MiG-19, the Vietnamese Peoples’ Air Force (VPAF) received their first examples of the legendary MiG-21 supersonic fighter in 1966. Soon thrown into combat over North Vietnam, the guided-missile equipped MiG-21 proved a deadly




www.pdfdrive.com










MIG-17 and MIG-19 units of the Vietnam War - PDF Drive







www.pdfdrive.com


----------



## El_Suave (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso es para ti...para mi eso no lo es, no es mi "meta", qué se le va a hacer...yo quiero otra cosa, no "una pensión"...eso es lo que tenéis que comprender, que existe esa diferencia



Tú aspiras a robar lo suficiente para vivir del botín, y aún así tampoco harás ascos a la pensión.

Difícil lo tienes, sólo unos pocos consiguen tal cosa en una vida, otra cosa es lo que hayan heredado de sus antepasados ladrones y criminales, en cuyo caso estamos hablando de acumulación de riqueza de origen criminal a lo largo de varias vidas (generaciones).


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¡Buenas Camarada Zhu De!
> 
> Los Mig-21 PFM eran meros interceptores, bastante efectivos, eso si pero no pueden guiar un misil antiaéreo.
> 
> ...



Ignoro el método que usaban los vietnamitas, pero recuerdo haberlo leido en una historia de Linebaker II, supongo que marcarian a los bombarderos con su propia posición. Los vietnamitas lanzaban los Goa a discreción, esperando acertan en la masa de bombarderos que atacaban en oleadas desde los dos lados, desde Guam y desde Uta-pao.


----------



## McNulty (3 Dic 2022)

Muchísimos epitafios estoy viendo los últimos días por parte de la propaganda ucraniana-otan. Farlopensky está mandando a la muerte directa a cientos de compatriotas para defender Bakhmut.

Este de aquí era el jefe de una brigada de nazis voluntarios bastante reconocida, que se formó en el 2014. ( The *Sich Battalion* also called the *Carpathian Sich Battalion* )



Por lo demás gente muy joven, regalando su vida a la otan y al nazionalismo ucraniano.


----------



## frangelico (3 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un comando ucraniano capturado habla de su entrenamiento militar en Gran Bretaña, que aparentemente fue una gran pérdida de tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy salieron en el telediario unos carne de cañón de farlopensky haciendo como que se entrenaban en Toledo. Les tendrán bien vigilados no se vayan a ir de finde a Alicante o Málaga para encontrarse con gente de su edad en Lexus descapotables y con nula intención de morir por la feudalización de Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

“A partir de este año Europa vivirá sin petróleo ruso”, anunció Mikhail Ulyanov, representante permanente de Rusia en Viena.

Anteriormente los países del G7, la UE y Australia acordaron un precio máximo de 60 dólares por barril para el petróleo ruso.

▪Rusia no suministrará recursos a países que apoyen el embargo, agregó Ulyanov.

“No aceptaremos este techo”, dijo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov.

▪Rusia realizará un análisis rápido de futuras acciones en el mercado e informará cómo se organizará el trabajo.


----------



## No al NOM (3 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Es maravillosa la capacidad de resistencia de Rusia. No tengo claro cuánto más va a aguantar ni cómo se va a recuperar de éste golpe, pero hasta aquí viene soportando un embate descomunal.
> 
> Ojalá mantengan y se intensifique la voluntad de diálogo. Creo que Moscú debería ceder en sus pretensiones, cuanto antes, mejor.
> 
> Salud!



Rusia debe eliminar cuantos más nazis mejor, abono para la fértil tierra eslava


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Shoigu, mantuvo conversaciones con el ministro de Defensa bielorruso, Khrenin. Ambas partes firmaron una serie de documentos destinados a reforzar la cooperación técnico-militar entre Rusia y Bielorrusia, que ampliará las oportunidades de interacción y permitirá a Bielorrusia reforzar su defensa ante las amenazas de la OTAN.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sorprendieron a nuestros soldados cargando munición y abrieron fuego contra ellos con su artillería. Nuestros hombres se escondieron inmediatamente en una casa vecina, pero el bombardeo dañó el camión Ural en el que se había cargado previamente la munición: el camión se incendió. Si la munición hubiera detonado, nuestros soldados habrían muerto. Uno de los soldados, a pesar de los riesgos, se subió al "Ural" en llamas y lo alejó de sus compañeros de armas. Este soldado merece el máximo galardón por esta hazaña.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (3 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> emos ido hengañaos...



A mi me parece que no sabe ni lo que esta diciendo. De Gaulle, Pompidou y Miterrand te darían una colleja detras de otra.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> jamas ha muerto tanta gente de hambre como hoy en dia ....
> 
> Y en todo caso pobreza que les impide ser libres.... esa libertad que siempre tienes en boca...



Mira los datos…


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pues suelen ser viajes de de desengaño con ida y vuelta. Los que se quedan vieven bajo el imperio de mafias y tráficos muy liberales. Pura subsistencia.



Osea, que no van a tu “paraíso”…que chorprecha…


----------



## vettonio (3 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Es maravillosa la capacidad de resistencia de Rusia. No tengo claro cuánto más va a aguantar ni cómo se va a recuperar de éste golpe, pero hasta aquí viene soportando un embate descomunal.
> 
> Ojalá mantengan y se intensifique la voluntad de diálogo. Creo que Moscú debería ceder en sus pretensiones, cuanto antes, mejor.
> 
> Salud!



Y paciencia franciscana.
A mi ya me hubiera dado el punto y hubiera mandado el mundo en pequeños átomos hasta la estratosfera.
No debe ceder. Ni un poquito.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Sobre los intentos de Estados Unidos de reconocer a la PMC Wagner como organización terrorista

Ayer, el Secretario de Estado estadounidense, Anthony blinken, anunció la inclusión de PMC "Wagner" en la lista de organizaciones que causan preocupación en el campo de la libertad religiosa. Según él, ella llegó allí por algunas acciones en la República Centroafricana.

La decisión es el fundamento y el telón de fondo de un nuevo intento de que la empresa rusa sea reconocida como "organización terrorista extranjera" en Estados Unidos. El proyecto de ley correspondiente entró en el Congreso hace dos días.

¿Por qué las autoridades estadounidenses harían esto?

No es difícil imaginar por qué Washington está tan preocupado por la situación del PMC Wagner. La empresa ha demostrado una gran eficacia en los conflictos de Oriente Medio y África, así como en el SMO. Sus capacidades de combate no han hecho más que crecer con el paso del tiempo y ni siquiera han llegado a su punto álgido.

Estos éxitos atraerán a la larga a más personas dispuestas a recurrir a los servicios de los wagnerianos, incluidos los estados de la zona de interés de Estados Unidos. Por lo tanto, Washington se adelanta y busca que la empresa rusa sea demasiado "tóxica" para los clientes potenciales a nivel legislativo.

¿Cómo resultará esto para el PMC de Wagner?

Un problema potencial en el caso de la inclusión en la lista de organizaciones terroristas de Estados Unidos podría ser la complicación de la logística. Debido a las posibles sanciones de Estados Unidos, es posible que terceros Estados no permitan la salida de barcos o aviones hacia sus destinos.

Sin embargo, es improbable que cortar por completo las rutas de suministro del personal de Wagner en el extranjero funcione: la empresa ya tiene una amplia experiencia en una "zona gris". Esto se confirma también con el ejemplo de la IRGC de Irán, que incluso después de figurar en la lista de organizaciones terroristas de Estados Unidos no ha cesado sus actividades en el extranjero.

Y las iniciativas estadounidenses apenas tendrán efecto en las operaciones del Grupo Wagner en el sistema de defensa aérea.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

No sólo las AFU, sino también los mercenarios extranjeros siguen siendo atacados intensamente cerca de Artemivsk. Hoy t.me/georgia_man/2958 informa que cinco combatientes georgianos murieron allí a la vez. Se golpea a granel. Como no es difícil de ver, el término "picadora de carne Bakhmut/Artemov" se justifica plenamente. Las AFU sufren aquí pérdidas comparables a la ofensiva de la derecha sobre Kherson en agosto/septiembre y a los combates por Severodonetsk, donde en ambos casos las AFU perdieron unos 10-12.000 hombres muertos solamente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¡Buenas Camarada Zhu De!
> 
> Los Mig-21 PFM eran meros interceptores, bastante efectivos, eso si pero no pueden guiar un misil antiaéreo.
> 
> ...



¡¡JODÓ!! Mil gracias.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

La Comisión Europea y el G7 sobre el techo del precio del petróleo ruso
▪ El precio máximo actual del petróleo ruso en alta mar, de 60 dólares, se fija sobre la base de que este precio es ligeramente inferior al precio de mercado del petróleo;
▪ El techo del precio del crudo ruso se regulará, todos los países dispuestos lo harán a través de sus procedimientos legales nacionales;
▪ El acuerdo no se aplicará durante 45 días a los buques del G7 cargados antes del 5 de diciembre;
▪ El G7 introducirá un techo de precios para los productos petrolíferos rusos transportados por mar a partir del 5 de febrero de 2023, pero aún no se ha acordado el mecanismo;
▪ Australia se une a los países del G7 en el acuerdo sobre un techo de precios para el petróleo ruso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (3 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La riqueza aquí es poder jubilarse a los 65 años con una pensión digna. Y eso es algo que el neo-liberalismo rampante cada vez está poniendo más difícil de conseguir aquí, y que en los países de origen de la mayoría de los inmigrantes es desconocido.



Exacto. Lo que la mayoría de la gente quiere es vivir bien, así de simple.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (3 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Ya, entiendo, pero me parece una respuesta naif, de compromiso, Rusia puede cumplir sus contratos perfectamente con Asia y Oriente y no cumplirlos con los países europeos que están enviando armas para destrozar a sus hombre y dinero para financiar un Estado quebrado como es Ucrania, eso es infumable, porque repito nuevamente y vannnn...si no fuera por el atentado de los ingleses Rusia seguiría enviando gas a Europa via Nord Stream, están desesperados por repararlo según leí en este mismo hilo, esa Europa cuyos países envían todos los días armas para liquidar y destrozar a los míos, *no hay justificación alguna ni contrato alguno que me haga tolerar eso si fuera ruso*, lo digo desde el análisis, nunca estaré con los yankys, pero *esto no es normal*, hay cosas que no sabemos y no entendemos, *no se atacan las rutas de suministro, no se destruyen los aviones ucranianos en sus bases por medio de comandos, no se destruyen los puentes, no se ataca la capital Kiev sin dar tregua, esto es MUY RARO, lo juzgara la Historia, pero todo esto último NADA TIENE QUE VER CON EL CUMPLIMIENTO DE CONTRATOS*, o acaso hay contratos de no atacar las vías de suministro enemigas desde Polonia y Rumania, esto no cierra por ningún lado, usted habla desde el corazón y lo entiendo, yo y otros muchos, aunque no nos guste lo que vemos, tratamos de analizarlo desde el sentido común, sino no seriamos simples fans de un club, cada uno defendiendo su camiseta y esto es muy serio, demasiado serio, saludos.



Yo no hablo desde el corazón, hablo desde los negocios.
Llevo haciendo negocios con Asia décadas, y desde Rusia con Asia, más de un lustro.

Para tí como occidental quizá tener compromisos y cumplirlos no es relevante.
Pero para un asiático, a estos niveles, LO ES TODO.
Igual que China está desinvirtiendo y sacando parte de sus activos en Usa y la UE (porque hoy se los confiscan a los rusos, pero mañana puede ser a los chinos), China aumenta sus negocios con Rusia, porque ve que incluso con problemas graves, sigue cumpliendo en plazo y servicio. Y solo por evidentes impedimentos, como volarles las instalaciones, Rusia no puede servirle a Europa su gas.

Repito, el problema es el prisma occidental, donde lo importante es el corto plazo y hacer dinero. En Asia no se viven los negocios así, se vive el medio y largo plazo, y por tanto, la fiabilidad del proveedor.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

El oligarca Fridman, que huyó de Rusia, ha sido detenido en Londres. Uno de los antiguos miembros de los Siete Banqueros que robaron a Rusia en los años 90. Ahora Friedman ha sido detenido en Gran Bretaña por fraude. Resulta irónico que lo que se saqueó en Rusia se llevara a Occidente y se bloqueara allí en virtud de las sanciones.
Estaría bien nacionalizar los bienes y activos de Friedman en Rusia (el resto), y dejar que los británicos hagan lo que quieran con ellos. La trayectoria de la vida de este demonio hace tiempo que se desvió del camino histórico de Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Francia detendrá los suministros de armas a Kiev si debilitan al ejército nacional o París se convierte en parte del conflicto - Macron









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Kasparov llamó la "aguja Koshcheev" de Putin, por lo que el régimen del dictador se derrumbará. 

Tan pronto como las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania entren en Crimea, el régimen del dictador Vladimir Putin comenzará a desmoronarse, cree Garry Kasparov.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Otro prisionero de Vsushnik en la línea del frente Svatovo-Kreminna. En los últimos días se ha producido una abundante captura de prisioneros y ello a pesar de que son los jokhlyas los que intentan atacar.

Esto se debe principalmente al hecho de que el Estado Mayor de las AFU se obstina en lanzar sus unidades al ataque, con la esperanza de romper nuestras defensas en esta zona. Los ataques son rechazados y los Khohol dejan muertos y heridos en el campo de batalla. Muchos no pueden soportar esto y se rinden al cautiverio.

Así que, una vez más, hay que creer a Ursula von der Leyen en su valoración de las pérdidas de Ucrania, no a Arestovich. Sólo en quince días, el Khohol perdió entre 3 y 400 soldados en una pequeña sección del frente. Qué decir de las batallas cerca de Bakhmut, donde hay una verdadera picadora de carne.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

En Ucrania continúa el desmantelamiento de la infraestructura energética

Desde Chernigov (en video) informan que los servicios públicos locales están desmantelando las líneas de alta tensión.

También hay información sobre acciones similares en Zhytomyr y otras áreas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

Según el prorruso Vladimir Rogov, "el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está aumentando la agrupación de tropas en Dnepropetrovsk y la parte de la región de Zaporozhye bajo su control y está tratando de sondear la línea de defensa y nuestras posiciones con incursiones de pequeños grupos de asalto. Pero nuestro ejército está listos para cualquier provocación del enemigo. Las fortificaciones se están construyendo a toda velocidad".



▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## anonimo123 (3 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Kasparov llamó la "aguja Koshcheev" de Putin, por lo que el régimen del dictador se derrumbará.
> 
> Tan pronto como las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania entren en Crimea, el régimen del dictador Vladimir Putin comenzará a desmoronarse, cree Garry Kasparov.



maldito traidor judaico


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1280529
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280533
> ...



Una observación, drenar una calefacción en un sitio que está en las últimas es para proteger la instalación, si llegado el momento en medio del Invierno se quiere volver a poner en marcha, NO SE PUEDE, hay que esperar a que la temperatura escampe más cálida para poder volver a llenarlos.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Exacto. Lo que la mayoría de la gente quiere es vivir bien, así de simple.



Pues bien que lo queréis impedir...


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en Donbas - lo principal de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas continúan su ofensiva en las direcciones de Avdiivka y Artemivsk, utilizando activamente la aviación para apoyar a los grupos terrestres;
▪ Durante el día, las fuerzas rusas realizaron dos ataques con misiles y 10 ataques aéreos y llevaron a cabo tres rondas de bombardeos desde MLRS sobre posiciones e instalaciones de las AFU en los asentamientos a lo largo de la línea de contacto;
▪ El ataque más serio de hoy fue contra Kramatorsk. La infraestructura fue dañada (la Red dice que "llegó" a la planta de SKMZ).
▪ La amenaza de ataques con misiles contra las instalaciones del sistema energético y las infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania se mantiene.

_El mapa es el de esta mañana_


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

No veo yo a Rusia en guerra con los satánicos salvo en lo económico y eso porque ellos han intentado machacar a Rusia si no seguirían negociando con los "socios" pero en lo militar ausencia absoluta de iniciativas, ni actos de sabotaje , ni financiación de grupos anti yankees, es posible que no puedan intentar financiar grupos para derrocar o al menos debilitar al farlopas ? nada. La blandura laxa continua.

Por contra los satánicos no descansan intentando por todos los medios destruir a Rusia, aislandola, sabotajes, actos terroristas etc


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*Jersón, ciudad heróica....   *





Valla publicitaria en Jersón.BERNAT ARMANGUE | AP


----------



## Argentium (3 Dic 2022)

*En palabras del embajador ruso*
*Rusia cortará el suministro de crudo a Europa este año tras el tope a su precio*
"A partir de este año, Europa vivirá sin petróleo ruso. Moscú ya ha dejado claro que no suministrará petróleo a los países que apoyen la limitación", ha escrito Mikhaíl Ulyanov en su cuenta de Twitter.

Las cargas de buques metaneros de GNL en España duplican las de hace un año
L*A INFORMACIÓN*  Noticia 03.12.2022 - 18:02h
Actualizado: 03.12.2022 - 17:27h




Rusia cortará el suministro de crudo a Europa este año tras el tope a su precio.DPA vía Europa Press
Moscú dejará de *suministrar petróleo a Europa este mismo año*, después de que la Unión Europea (UE) haya decidido topar el precio del barril ruso, ha adelantado este sábado el embajador ruso ante los organismos internacionales en Viena, Mikhaíl Ulyanov.
"A partir de este año,* Europa vivirá sin petróleo ruso*. Moscú ya ha dejado claro que no suministrará petróleo a los países que apoyen la limitación de precios contra el mercado", ha escrito Ulyanov en su cuenta de Twitter y en otras redes sociales. "Muy pronto la UE culpará a Rusia *por utilizar el petróleo como arma*", ha vaticinado el representante del Kremlin en su escueto comunicado.


----------



## Clavisto (3 Dic 2022)

Ver el bar así, con buen ambiente, coger el abrigo y la bolsa con tus cosas, despedirse de algunos clientes (ya esa temprana hora de la tarde metidos otra vez en el laberinto de siempre) con sonrisas de complicidad, palmadas en la espalda y algún que otro apretón de manos; salir a la puerta con la bolsa de trabajo en una mano y el cigarrillo de rigor en los labios mientras comentas algo con un viejo amigo, un auténtico superviviente, bromeando, riéndonos de nuestros años, del tiempo pasado, de la tarde presente y de nuestros planes para lo que queda del día y de la cercana noche, y reírnos de ella, y decirnos adiós y subir al coche y arrancarlo para ir a casa sin dudarlo ni por un momento.

- Me voy a ir a comer, Kufisto -dijo mi colega un par de horas antes- ¡Cagüen Dios qué bien te sale este guiso, cabrón! -añadió con el último sopón entre sus dedos.
- Joder, pues quédate, te pongo un plato y santas pascuas -respondí sibilino.
- Ya, pero luego vendría el whisky...
- Ya -dije echando un distraído trago de cerveza

Lo bueno de abrir tan temprano como yo abro es que por poco que cojas ahí te lo vas llevando; por si las moscas, como hoy. Luego puede ser que llegue un buen mediodía que haga innecesario tamaño madrugón, ¿pero y si no, qué? Por esto hay que abrir el bar pronto.

- Venga, va -dijo blasfemando según su costumbre- Ponme un plato. ¡Pero no te pases, que eres muy exagerao!

Y ya de paso aproveché para lavar los platos de la cocina. A nadie le gusta que le vean comer y así yo podría darle palique en los previsibles whiskies venideros sin dejar lugar a tiempos muertos en los que se lo pensara mejor y se largara a su piso para echar la siesta dejándome sin sus whiskies premium y su grata compañía en el casi desierto bar.

Y así pasó. Uno piensa y después pasa lo que pensó.

El whisky me tentó pero me serví una segunda cerveza. Y hablando de whiskies estábamos, cosa nada rara, cuando los clientes ya comidos empezaron a entrar de forma más o menos escalonada hacia sus copas.

No siempre es así. Hay muchos días, muchos sábados, en los que me largo del bar sin haber servido más que algún que otro gintonic. Pero hoy no iba a ser un día de esos. Y lo que es mejor aún: sin prisa pero sin pausa.

Vinieron un par de amigos que se unieron a mi colega. Uno de ellos era amigo verdadero y el otro un señor mayor, también motero, que venía con él y a quien yo conocía de otras ocasiones recientes. Un tío agradable, educado y recién jubilado que tras la presentaciones con mi blasfemo amigo pidió café y un chupito de Chivas de 18 años. Pedir ese whisky y entablar animada conversación fue todo uno. La cosa ya estaba hecha. Y los clientes seguían entrando por la puerta como si hubiera un portero de dos por dos ante ella.


Y así pasó aquella última hora de la tarde en el bar. Cuando antes de irme miré la caja vi que había hecho un cajón del copón. Y sin despeinarme.


- Qué te cuentas, Kufisto -dijo mi amigo el motero cuando salí del bar con la bolsa en la mano y el cigarrillo en la boca.
- Nada. Dame fuego.


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

Rusia está lista para suministrar cereales a las naciones más necesitadas, así como para reemplazar completamente los productos ucranianos

"A pesar de la oposición de los reguladores europeos, Rusia está lista para cumplir de manera responsable y concienzuda con sus obligaciones en virtud de los contratos internacionales con respecto a la exportación de productos agrícolas, fertilizantes, portadores de energía y otros productos críticos", dijo el embajador general y jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia. de la Secretaría del Foro de Asociación Rusia-África, Oleg Ozerov, declaró.

Teniendo en cuenta la cosecha récord de Rusia de 2022 de 152,2 millones de toneladas de grano, el diplomático agregó que su país está “listo para proporcionar suministros de grano sin cargo (500 mil toneladas) a los países que más lo necesitan, así como para reemplazar completamente el grano ucraniano, que representa solo el 2 por ciento de la producción mundial, a un precio asequible para todos los países interesados”.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Dic 2022)

Aunque supongo que ya lo hablasteis por aquí os dejo un comentario traducido de un grupo de Telegram Ruso y un Gif divertido:

Cuando pasa alguna mierda de retrasado en un avión ruso es porque son retrasados borrachos que no pueden diseñar aviones.

Cuando es un avión chino, entonces sucedió porque era una copia barata de baja calidad.

Cuando sucede en un avión nuevo de la OTAN, son solo "pequeños problemas".
De todos modos, el programa de armas más caro de la historia humana sigue teniendo algunos "pequeños problemas divertidos".

Caza F-35 del escuadrón 121 del USMC en la Base de la Fuerza Aérea de Kadena en la isla japonesa de Okinawa, cuando remolcaba, el tren de aterrizaje delantero se cayó.








Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Lukashenko afirmó que los ejércitos de Rusia y Bielorrusia están trabajando juntos para mejorar sus capacidades de defensa como una sola entidad. Lukashenko también expresó su plena confianza en que la guerra continuará, ya que Occidente no está dispuesto a negociar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

Colorineros cayendo como moscas:


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Los corresponsales militares del proyecto @wargonzo informan que los éxitos temporales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Chervonopopovka han sido suprimidos.

El frente Kremennaya-Svatovo se estabiliza nuevamente ✊✊✊

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Colorineros cayendo como moscas:



Años encerraos como ganado y protestan. A quién se le ocurre!


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

Los polerdos en pié de guerra:


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

⚡Urgente⚡Se eliminaron los éxitos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Chervonopopovka⚡

En el día de ayer, el proyecto @wargonzo informó que los neonazis lograron éxitos locales en la línea Kremennaya-Svatovo. Hubo información de que el equipo pesado del enemigo había llegado a las afueras de Chernopopovka y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también avanzaron en el área forestal al sur de Kremennaya.

Sin embargo hasta la fecha, el ejército ruso gracias a las acciones de la unidad de voluntarios de la Legión Rusa BARS-13, después de intensos combates logró eliminar todos estos éxitos neonazis y hacer retroceder al enemigo.

El equipo del proyecto @wargonzo estuvo todo el día directamente en el LBS de este sector del frente, ahora nuestros corresponsales militares se pusieron en contacto y compartieron buenas noticias.

Estén atentos mañana en @wargonzo para obtener detalles exclusivos y las tomas más brillantes de las batallas, incluso con mercenarios extranjeros que ayudan regularmente a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Svatov.

@wargonzo

*nuestro proyecto existe a expensas de los suscriptores, mapa de ayuda
4279 3806 9842 9521


----------



## arriondas (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues bien que lo queréis impedir...



No, para muchos vivir bien es poder llevar una vida previsible.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Años encerraos como ganado y protestan. A quién se le ocurre!



La vida de millones está por encima de la incomodidad de algunos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La vida de millones está por encima de la incomodidad de algunos.



Pues si es por la vida de millones, mejor que Taiwan tome el poder en China.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están sufriendo grandes pérdidas en Bajmut debido a las tácticas COIN de la OTAN*. Qué significa

Los soldados de las brigadas 71, 58 y 53 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que fueron capturados a principios y mediados de noviembre cerca de Bakhmut, cuentan que el curso de capacitación en el Reino Unido y en Ucrania con el apoyo de instructores de la UU., Canadá y Australia, no fue diseñado para batallas intensas y perjudica a la infantería ucraniana.

Según Military Chronicle, los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibieron entrenamiento bajo el programa COIN de la OTAN (del término inglés Counterinsurgency - guerra de contraguerrilla). El programa COIN fue creado para luchar contra "fuerzas no estatales" e insurgentes y no implica que el enemigo tenga artillería efectiva y armas pesadas, que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tienen en gran número.

Además las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no realizaron el curso completo de capacitación de seis meses. Para las unidades de asalto se realizó un curso acelerado de 20 días y para la infantería ordinaria, el entrenamiento se completó en dos semanas.

Después de los cursos, los militares ucranianos entrenados según los estándares COIN comenzaron a morir en masa en combate. Al principio, las pérdidas se registraron en Jerson, pero ahora las pérdidas más masivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se dan en Artyomovsky y Krasnolimansky, en donde se transfirieron las fuerzas de la agrupación sur de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Debido a las grandes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut en septiembre, octubre y noviembre, se enviaron instructores estadounidenses a las unidades de las brigadas 30, 53 y 71 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, quienes recibieron órdenes de ayudar con la gestión de la infantería ucraniana y reducir el nivel de pérdidas.

Según los prisioneros, el entrenamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en tácticas COIN tanto en el extranjero, como en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv se basó en acciones en pequeños grupos móviles. Al mismo tiempo, las cursos principales de capacitación se centraron en las maniobras de vehículos ligeros (la llamada guerra de camionetas), el asalto a edificios y las pruebas de cribado entre la población civil.

Anteriormente Military Chronicle ya escribió sobre los errores de los oficiales estadounidenses al planificar contraataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Bakhmut. Esto se debió precisamente a un malentendido de las capacidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y el PMC de Wagner, que tienen una gran cantidad de artillería y equipo pesado.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

⚡⚡Exclusive⚡⚡
Entrenamiento en Gran Bretaña, grandes bajas, tropas barrera: la historia de los prisioneros de la 25ª Brigada de las AFU

Los hombres, que nunca habían servido antes, fueron movilizados y enviados a entrenar al Reino Unido. Después, los mandos los abandonaron literalmente en el frente, sin proporcionarles todo lo que necesitaban y amenazando con fusilarlos por abandonar sus posiciones. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues si es por la vida de millones, mejor que Taiwan tome el poder en China.



Ni en tus sueños más húmedos.


----------



## Harman (3 Dic 2022)

Según los servicios de inteligencia: las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han desplegado tres grupos de ataque reforzados por mercenarios polacos y alemanes en dirección a Kreminna, en la república popular de Luhansk.
El oficial Andriy Marochko de la Milicia Popular del LNR, dijo









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Argentium (3 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No veo yo a Rusia en guerra con los satánicos salvo en lo económico y eso porque ellos han intentado machacar a Rusia si no seguirían negociando con los "socios" pero en lo militar ausencia absoluta de iniciativas, ni actos de sabotaje , ni financiación de grupos anti yankees, es posible que no puedan intentar financiar grupos para derrocar o al menos debilitar al farlopas ? nada. La blandura laxa continua.
> 
> Por contra los satánicos no descansan intentando por todos los medios destruir a Rusia, aislandola, sabotajes, actos terroristas etc



Estaba recordando que éstos días pasados, cuando el famoso ataque misilistico ruso sobre las infraestructuras, uno de los objetivos fue una planta industrial en el oeste de Kiev donde además de ensamblar motores de misiles también reparan tanques y todo tipo de armamento pesado y que pasados 9 meses de hostilidades JAMÁS, pero NUNCA JAMÁS había sido atacado ese punto!!! Un absurdo tan evidente que cada día es más grande la duda, los que están llevando esto adelante por parte de Rusia causando muerte y mutilación en miles de su propia gente, ya no miremos a la otra parte, están actuando para ganar la guerra? Patean contra su propio arco, la evidencia es abrumadora, está al mando de la Operación Especial el enemigo? Esta forma de actuar sólo puede terminar de una manera, en una derrota humillante y el posterior saqueo, esto es bochornoso. Saludos


----------



## Jacobo Hering (3 Dic 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Rusia debe eliminar cuantos más nazis mejor, abono para la fértil tierra eslava



Totalmente de acuerdo, lo llamativo es que no comience por su casa, petada de nazis también.


----------



## dabuti (3 Dic 2022)

Enviadas desde Pucela.

  









Las cartas bomba contra las embajadas de Ucrania fueron enviadas desde la provincia de Valladolid


Las cartas bomba contra las embajadas de Ucrania fueron enviadas desde la provincia de Valladolid



www.elplural.com


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Estaba recordando que éstos días pasados, cuando el famoso ataque misilistico ruso sobre las infraestructuras, uno de los objetivos fue una planta industrial en el oeste de Kiev donde además de ensamblar motores de misiles también reparan tanques y todo tipo de armamento pesado y que pasados 9 meses de hostilidades JAMÁS, pero NUNCA JAMÁS había sido atacado ese punto!!! Un absurdo tan evidente que cada día es más grande la duda, los que están llevando esto adelante por parte de Rusia causando muerte y mutilación en miles de su propia gente, ya no miremos a la otra parte, están actuando para ganar la guerra? Patean contra su propio arco, la evidencia es abrumadora, está al mando de la Operación Especial el enemigo? Esta forma de actuar sólo puede terminar de una manera, en una derrota humillante y el posterior saqueo, esto es bochornoso. Saludos



A mí lo que más ojiplático me deja es que desde el inicio llevan atacando Jarkov. Raro es el día que no se reporte alguna acción ahí. Tras más de medio año no han logrado nada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Soldados ucranianos heridos en el hospital de Bakhmut.

@milinfolive



Spoiler: Fotos


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*El Estado Mayor ucraniano dice que Rusia ha perdido 90.600 soldados en lo que va de guerra en Ucrania.*

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania ha informado hoy que Rusia ha perdido 90.600 soldados desde la invasión de Ucrania el pasado febrero, además de 2.917 tanques, 5.886 vehículos blindados de combate, 1.906 sistemas de artillería, 395 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 210 sistemas de defensa aérea, 280 aviones, 263 helicópteros, 1.572 drones y 16 barcos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Dic 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan de ataques contra las instalaciones de AFU en Kherson.
#Kherson

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*La Policía localiza en Valladolid el origen de los envíos de las cartas incendiarias.*
Tras el desconcierto inicial que supuso el envío de cartas incendiarias, la Policía *ya está cerca de la arquitectura que rodea este suceso*. A pesar de que que en este momento la investigación de la comisaría general de Información dista de estar encauzada en torno a una hipótesis concreta, los agentes sí han conseguido localizar el origen de los envíos.

Valladolid es la ciudad desde la que salieron las cartas remitidas a Pedro Sánchez, Margarita Robles, una empresa armamentística de Zaragoza y las *embajadas de Ucrania y Estados Unidos en Madrid.*

Los agentes todavía *no han identificado a la persona que realizó los envíos*, algo que, según fuentes consultadas por este periódico, sería muy complicado porque las cartas se echaron en buzones ordinarios que carecen de cámaras de seguridad.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Estado Mayor ucraniano dice que Rusia ha perdido 90.600 soldados en lo que va de guerra en Ucrania.*
> 
> El Estado Mayor de Ucrania ha informado hoy que Rusia ha perdido 90.600 soldados desde la invasión de Ucrania el pasado febrero, además de 2.917 tanques, 5.886 vehículos blindados de combate, 1.906 sistemas de artillería, 395 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 210 sistemas de defensa aérea, 280 aviones, 263 helicópteros, 1.572 drones y 16 barcos.



Seguramente sea un poco menos , pero aún así es una burrada. No se ha visto nada así desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*La policía ucraniana frustra el intento de robo de una obra de Banksy.*
La policía ucraniana frustró el viernes un intento de robo de una obra del famoso artista británico Banksy pintada en un muro en las *afueras de la capital, Kiev*, informaron las autoridades locales.

"(El viernes) en Gostomel, un grupo de personas intentó robar un dibujo de Banksy. Cortaron la obra (realizada) en el muro de una casa destruida por los rusos", anunció el gobernador de la región de Kiev, *Oleksiy Kuleba*, en un comunicado publicado en Telegram.

Su mensaje iba acompañado de una foto en la que se veía un pedazo del muro cortado. Fue allí que había sido pintado un individuo *con una máscara antigás*, de pie sobre una silla.

"Varias personas* fueron detenidas* en el lugar" y "el dibujo está en buen estado y en manos de las fuerzas del orden", añadió Kuleba.

El jefe de la policía de la región de Kiev, *Andriy Nebitov,* dijo en un comunicado separado que "se ha identificado a ocho personas".










La policía frusta el robo de una obra de Banksy: varios detenidos tras cortar el muro


La policía ucraniana frustró el viernes un intento de robo de una obra del famoso artista británico Banksy pintada en un muro en las afueras de la capital, Kiev, informaron las...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## zapatitos (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La vida de millones está por encima de la incomodidad de algunos.




¿Y cuántas vidas se podrían haber salvado con los traspasos millonarios de algunos en el furgol profesional chino?

Por curiosidad ya que te veo muy puesto en estos temas sobre el "comunismo" chino.

La revolución china

Saludos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2022)

Atracar un barco de GNL al puerto para descargarlo cuesta 500.000 dólares diarios.

Fuente estonia: arileht.delfi.ee


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver,el que Rusia haya recaudado 67,000 millones en ventas de crudo a la UE en 9 meses es una cifra que no dice nada, sobre todo si no indican que recaudaba antes de la guerra. 

El año pasado vendio a Europa 104 mil millones.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí lo que más ojiplático me deja es que desde el inicio llevan atacando Jarkov. Raro es el día que no se reporte alguna acción ahí. Tras más de medio año no han logrado nada.



Cada vez que alguien dice "reporte" en vez de "informe" muere un pequeño cachorrito en alguna parte del mundo...


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (3 Dic 2022)

*La testigo desmiente el ataque aéreo ruso contra la maternidad de Mariupol*



Marianna Vychemirskaya, la joven cuya fotografía se utilizó para ilustrar un supuesto ataque aéreo ruso contra la maternidad de Mariupol el 9 de marzo, ha concedido una entrevista al periodista Johnny Miller, de Press TV, para explicar lo que realmente ocurrió.

En la entrevista confirma lo que dijo tras llegar a Donetsk a finales de marzo de 2022, a saber, que no hubo ningún ataque aéreo ruso contra la maternidad, donde se encontraba. Hubo una explosión en el exterior del edificio, que hizo volar las ventanas y las paredes de pladur, pero no hubo ruido de aviones ni antes ni después.

Los soldados ucranianos se encontraban en la maternidad, convirtiendo el edificio en un objetivo militar. Su testimonio se ve confirmado por otros dos testimonios, el de Nikolai, filmado tras su evacuación de la ciudad, y el de otra joven, Viktoria, entrevistada en la propia Mariupol.

Viktoria confirmó que los soldados ucranianos estaban en la maternidad y que algo, posiblemente un proyectil, cayó sobre los botes de gas que explotaron, lo que explicaría el tamaño del cráter.

La fotografía de Vychemirskaya fue tomada por un periodista de la agencia Associated Press, Mstislav Chernov, cuando acababa de salir de la maternidad tras la explosión. Marianna le dijo claramente que no quería ser fotografiada. El periodista le hizo creer que ya no la filmaba, pero era mentira.

Otro periodista de Associated Press fue despedido recientemente por escribir un artículo en el que acusaba falsamente a Rusia de bombardear Polonia.

Al día siguiente de la explosión, Vychemirskaya fue entrevistada por otro periodista de Associated Press, acompañado por Evgueny Maloletka, fotógrafo de la agencia, después de haber dado a luz por cesárea. Afirma claramente que no hubo ningún ataque aéreo, sino una explosión que hizo volar las ventanas y las paredes.

Luego manipularon la entrevista para publicar lo que les interesaba. Eliminaron las menciones a la ausencia de un ataque aéreo. Vychemirskaya pidió explicaciones al periodista y éste la cortó. Después le escribió para pedirle que publicara la entrevista completa pero, como era de esperar, el periodista fingió que no había leído su petición.

Otros periodistas, como los del New York Times, cortaron todo contacto con Vychemirskaya después de que sus respuestas no siguieron el guión que tenían establecido. La joven no decía lo que los periodistas querían oír.

El último punto interesante es el hecho de que haya conseguido ser contactada por muchos periodistas occidentales a los que ha concedido voluntariamente una entrevista (incluida la BBC), pero que los de France Info afirmen no haber conseguido contactar con ella.

La entrevista con Vychemirskaya arroja bastante luz sobre el modo en que los periodistas occidentales cubren las noticias sobre la Guerra de Ucrania.
*La testigo desmiente el ataque aéreo ruso contra la maternidad de Mariupol - mpr21*


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y cuántas vidas se podrían haber salvado con los traspasos millonarios de algunos en el furgol profesional chino?
> 
> Por curiosidad ya que te veo muy puesto en estos temas sobre el "comunismo" chino.
> 
> ...



Las mismas que no haber hecho caso al mandato de Patricia Botin en la primera semana de confinamiento, cuando ordenó a Ken la vuelta al trabajo del sistema industrial.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Cada vez que alguien dice "reporte" en vez de "informe" muere un pequeño cachorrito en alguna parte del mundo...



hehe tienes toda la razón. Que conste que lo mío es peor porque me doy cuenta, ya es otra tara como el 'aplicar'.


----------



## El Mercader (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hehe tienes toda la razón. Que conste que lo mío es peor porque me doy cuenta, ya es otra tara como el 'aplicar'.



No te preocupes, a mi se me están también pegando cosas raras. Como curro en Estados Unidos estoy empezando a decir "ordenar" (de To order) en vez de "encargar". Hay que joderse.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*EEUU cree que la economía de Rusia no se recuperará de la guerra hasta 2030.*

Estados Unidos predijo este viernes que la economía rusa no se recuperará hasta al menos 2030 al nivel anterior al inicio de la invasión de Ucrania, el pasado 24 de febrero, e instó a la comunidad internacional a trabajar de forma conjunta para afrontar las interrupciones en las cadenas de suministro.

La economista jefe del Departamento de Estado, Emily Blanchard, precisó en una rueda de prensa que incluso entonces se calcula que el PIB ruso será un 20% inferior a lo que podría haber sido de no haber estallado la guerra.

La Administración estadounidense basa sus análisis en datos del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) y en otras previsiones del sector privado, pero admite que hacer cálculos es complicado porque desde que se desencadenó el conflicto las instituciones rusas han retirado "rápidamente" datos o han dejado de registrarlos.

La economía rusa se encuentra en recesión, ya que se contrajo un 4,1% en el segundo trimestre y un 4% en el tercero, tras crecer un 3,5% en los primeros tres meses del año.

https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/508...ra-hasta-2030/


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No te preocupes, a mi se me están también pegando cosas raras. Como curro en Estados Unidos estoy enmpezando a decir "ordenar" (de To order) en vez de "encargar". Hay que joderse.



Se te han pegado pocas cosas para lo que es habitual. Yo escribo mucho en inglés, y a veces me pasa que no sé ni como se dicen en español.


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Estaba recordando que éstos días pasados, cuando el famoso ataque misilistico ruso sobre las infraestructuras, uno de los objetivos fue una planta industrial en el oeste de Kiev donde además de ensamblar motores de misiles también reparan tanques y todo tipo de armamento pesado y que pasados 9 meses de hostilidades JAMÁS, pero NUNCA JAMÁS había sido atacado ese punto!!! Un absurdo tan evidente que cada día es más grande la duda, los que están llevando esto adelante por parte de Rusia causando muerte y mutilación en miles de su propia gente, ya no miremos a la otra parte, están actuando para ganar la guerra? Patean contra su propio arco, la evidencia es abrumadora, está al mando de la Operación Especial el enemigo? Esta forma de actuar sólo puede terminar de una manera, en una derrota humillante y el posterior saqueo, esto es bochornoso. Saludos



Le sugeriría, si tiene a bien, que se leyera el articulo de Dimitri Orlov en el 'Saker',
para intentar no caer en el 'arbolismo', en lo concreto, sino ampliar la visión general
de los acontecimientos que estamos siendo testigos.
saludos.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No, para muchos vivir bien es poder llevar una vida previsible.



Qué vida más horrible, prefiero nukes 100000000000 veces, completamente en serio


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

*El G7 y Australia se unen al tope de 60 dólares al precio del petróleo ruso de la UE.*

Los países miembros del G7 y Autralia han llegado a un consenso de imponer un precio máximo de 60 dólares, unos 57 euros al cambio, al precio del barril de petróleo ruso, en línea con la decisión unánime de los Estados miembros de la Unión Europea.

Con esta decisión, además de los Veintisiete, Canadá, Estados Unidos, Japón, Reino Unido y Australia se han comprometido a evitar que Rusia "se beneficie de su guerra contra Ucrania", apoyando la estabilidad en los mercados energéticos mundiales y minimizando los efectos económicos de la guerra, según han detallado los países en un comunicado conjunto.

Al igual que lo acordado en el seno de la Unión Europea, el límite del precio del barril de crudo ruso entrará en vigor el 5 de diciembre de 2022. Asimismo, los países del G7 y Australia han anunciado que armonizarán la implementación del límite de precios en sus jurisdicciones.

En tanto, los Estados han reafirmando su intención de eliminar gradualmente la dependencia del petróleo crudo y sus derivados, en especial los de origen ruso.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...203062033.html


----------



## dabuti (3 Dic 2022)

*RUSIA PROSIGUE SU AVANCE*


*Fuerzas rusas destruyen dos cuarteles de mercenarios extranjeros y 195 sitios ucranianos con tropas y equipo militar*





03/12/2022



> _*En el área de Kaleniki, se destruyó un radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-37 de fabricación estadounidense y dos depósitos ucranianos de misiles y armas de artillería y municiones.*_



*Moscú, 3 dic* En su informe sobre el transcurso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que sus fuerzas eliminaron a más de 60 militares ucranianos y destruyeron dos tanques, un vehículo de combate de infantería, tres blindados de transporte de personal y cuatro camionetas en la dirección de Kupiansk, donde emplearon la aviación, la artillería y los lanzacohetes pesados para repeler un ataque ucraniano contra la localidad de Kuzemovka, en la República Popular de Luhansk.
Mientras en el frente de Krasno-Limansky, se frustró un ataque de las Fuerzas de Ucrania contra los asentamientos de Kolomichikha y Zhitlovka de la República Popular de Luhansk, y como resultado de los ataques de la aviación y el fuego de artillería, las unidades enemigas fueron detenidas y dispersadas, y perdieron a más de 30 efectivos, dos vehículos de combate de infantería y tres vehículos blindados.
Por otro lado, las tropas de Kiev intentaron sin éxito recuperar sus posiciones perdidas en las localidades de Andreevka, Kurdiumovka, Avdevka y Marinka de la República Popular de Donetsk, donde sufrieron pérdidas de hasta 60 militares, dos tanques y cinco blindados en un solo día.
Al sur de Donetsk, los ataques de la aviación y el fuego de artillería frenaron un contraataque de las unidades ucranianas en las localidades de Sladkoye, Shevchenko y Novomayorskoye, y las obligaron a regresar a sus posiciones originales, y los regulares ucranianos, y las pérdidas del enemigo en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 40 militares ucranianos, dos vehículos de combate de infantería y cinco vehículos.
A su vez, la aviación operacional y las fuerzas de misiles y artillería destruyeron a tres puestos de mando enemigos en la región de Járkov, y a 74 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro y 195 sitios de concentración de tropas y equipos militares.
También fueron alcanzados dos puntos de despliegue temporal de mercenarios extranjeros en la República Popular de Donetsk, mientras en el área de Kaleniki, se destruyó un radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-37 de fabricación estadounidense, dos depósitos ucranianos de misiles y armas de artillería y municiones.
Los aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribaron un helicóptero Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Selidovo en la República Popular de Donetsk, al mismo tiempo, los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron 10 drones y 8 cohetes HIMARS y Vilkha.


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Dic 2022)

Los ucro nazis están contraatacando fuerte en el Dombas, pero sugiere que el golpe de verdad es inminente en Melitopol. Ayer llegaron a Ucrania 1000 nuevos reclutas instruidos entre Inglaterra y Francia. De España cuentan con salir adiestrados en misiles un batallón entero, pertrechado al completo, a mediados de enero.


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *RUSIA PROSIGUE SU AVANCE*
> 
> 
> *Fuerzas rusas destruyen dos cuarteles de mercenarios extranjeros y 195 sitios ucranianos con tropas y equipo militar*
> ...



Eso no es “avance”, eso es propaganda. Y no cara.


----------



## Expected (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué vida más horrible, prefiero nukes 100000000000 veces, completamente en serio



Te entiendo. Es mucho más entretenido como en el paleolítico....comeré o no comeré hoy...me comerá un bicho...se comerá a mi compañera....donde dormiré....mi retoño llegará a mañana o se morirá de frío....Dónde va a parar...esa tensión de hombre de las cavernas...es lo que te hace sentir vivo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Dic 2022)

Vuelven a aparecer tanques ucranianos con sus tripulaciones encerradas con soldadura…es una táctica desesperada…








В зоне СВО обнаружены танки с заваренными люками


В зоне СВО обнаружены танки с заваренными люками.




military.pravda.ru


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Te entiendo. Es mucho más entretenido como en el paleolítico....comeré o no comeré hoy...me comerá un bicho...se comerá a mi compañera....donde dormiré....mi retoño llegará a mañana o se morirá de frío....Dónde va a parar...esa tensión de hombre de las cavernas...es lo que te hace sentir vivo.



Me comerán los compañeros…el canibalismo era un clásico…


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vuelven a aparecer tanques ucranianos con sus tripulaciones encerradas con soldadura…es una táctica desesperada…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joderrrr eso es un asesinato a cámara lenta. Que HDP.


----------



## Expected (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joderrrr eso es un asesinato a cámara lenta. Que HDP.



Es que la gente sabe poco de historia.....Los más crueles de la historia fueron los Japoneses contra los Chinos en la batalla de Nankín en el 37. Tiraban a los bebés al aire y jugaban a ensartarlos con sus bayonetas.... entre otras barbaridades. Cuando veas a un japonés, de esos tan amables y respetuoso...piensa que su abuelito a lo mejor practicaba esos juegos con los Chinos. Si la gente leyera más sobre las guerras...y nuestra propia historia....estaría temblando ahora mismo y rezando porque lo de Ucrania no vaya a más...que no parece el caso.


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Joderrrr eso es un asesinato a cámara lenta. Que HDP.



No haga ni caso. Eso es pura propaganda, barata no, lo siguiente. Y hablando de algo serio, me consta que los ucros están eufóricos, vienen convencidos de que les va a costar, pero que van a ganar. Los oficiales españoles se han quedado sorprendidos, porque esperaban menos entusiasmo. La televisión y las radios de Zele siguen a tope y la población pro rusa está entre inerme y aterrorizada. Los ucros que vienen a adiestrarse son en su inmensa mayoría originarios de áreas occidentales, y aunque casi todos hablan ruso (los traductores son rusoparlantes casi todos) tienen por norma sagrada hablar en el dialecto ucro, reprochándose unos a otros cuando flaquean en ello. Alguien me ha comentado que le recuerda a su estancia durante unos años en un colegio de Gerona...


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Ucrania se está desangrando porque Rusia la está invadiendo a las bravas, ya lo hizo en 2014, y como le salió bien, pues ahora un poco más, y después?¿ Rusia también se está desangrando, y va a pagar muy caro lo que está haciendo, no se puede entender que haya gente justificando esta atrocidad provocada por un criminal como el hijoPutin.

Dais asco y vergüenza!


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

Lo siento, Rusia ganará la guerra.

El exasesor de la CIA dijo lo que quedará del territorio de Ucrania

La pérdida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los problemas con la entrega de armas occidentales a Kyiv llevarán al hecho de que al final del conflicto el territorio de Ucrania se reducirá significativamente, escribió el exasesor de la CIA James Rickards en un artículo para Daily. Estimación.

“Ucrania se convertirá en un estado fragmentado, ocupando el territorio entre Kyiv y Lvov”, dice el artículo.

Según el autor del artículo, la fuerza de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ha reducido drásticamente debido a la gran cantidad de bajas, y las armas suministradas por Occidente no serán de ninguna utilidad, ya que los soldados ucranianos están mal entrenados y hay dificultades en la logística para su traslado al frente.

Rusia ahora - suscríbete


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania se está desangrando porque Rusia la está invadiendo a las bravas, ya lo hizo en 2014, y como le salió bien, pues ahora un poco más, y después?¿ Rusia también se está desangrando, y va a pagar muy caro lo que está haciendo, no se puede entender que haya gente justificando esta atrocidad provocada por un criminal como el hijoPutin.
> 
> Dais asco y vergüenza!



Tu bilis me nutre, perra.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> “Ucrania se convertirá en un estado fragmentado, ocupando el territorio entre Kyiv y Lvov”, dice el artículo.



eso es lo que pretenden los yankees, repetir la jugada de la guerra fria con Alemania dividida que a la larga fue un caballo de Troya

Ukrania sera totalmente desnazificada e incluida en Rusia o en el Estado de la Union con Bielorusia, eso lo decidira cada region de la actual Ucrania una vez que las oligarquias locales sean expulsadas y desposeidas de todo, para ser reemplazadas con capital ruso lo que dara lugar a una nueva clase dirigente con una nueva orientacion ideologica economica y estrategica



MiguelLacano dijo:


> No haga ni caso. Eso es pura propaganda, barata no, lo siguiente. Y hablando de algo serio, me consta que los ucros están eufóricos, vienen convencidos de que les va a costar, pero que van a ganar. Los oficiales españoles se han quedado sorprendidos, porque esperaban menos entusiasmo. La televisión y las radios de Zele siguen a tope y la población pro rusa está entre inerme y aterrorizada. Los ucros que vienen a adiestrarse son en su inmensa mayoría originarios de áreas occidentales, y aunque casi todos hablan ruso (los traductores son rusoparlantes casi todos) tienen por norma sagrada hablar en el dialecto ucro, reprochándose unos a otros cuando flaquean en ello. Alguien me ha comentado que le recuerda a su estancia durante unos años en un colegio de Gerona...



si el proceso de Cataluña es identico al de Ukrania, de hecho la educacion catalana esta en manos de una "ONG" alemana subsidiaria del SPD, es decir manejada por la CIA

les han estado lavando la cabeza los ultimos 30 años como minimo, ademas de que les han envenenado totalmente en los ultimos 8 años

la propaganda de Zelenski es para tenerlos engañados diciendo que van a ganar, porque te crees que lo primero que hizo la junta fascista en 2014 fue cerrar todos los canales de TV rusos ?

incluso en Mariupol, la gente despues de un mes sin agua ni comida le costaba intentar buscar la informacion en la radio republicana , y fue ahi cuando la gente se dio cuenta que los habian abandonado a su suerte e intento salir de la ciudad, cosa que los nazis les impidieron disparandoles

el 95% de la gente se cree la primera mierda que le suelta el monigote que sale en la caja tonta y ni se molesta en comparar por otros medios

si los ukros vieran la picadora de carne y supieran cuantos han sido triturados ya saldrian huyendo de Ukrania y el pais colapsaria


----------



## Adriano II (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Es que la gente sabe poco de historia.....Los más crueles de la historia fueron los Japoneses contra los Chinos en la batalla de Nankín en el 37. Tiraban a los bebés al aire y jugaban a ensartarlos con sus bayonetas.... entre otras barbaridades. Cuando veas a un japonés, de esos tan amables y respetuoso...piensa que su abuelito a lo mejor practicaba esos juegos con los Chinos. Si la gente leyera más sobre las guerras...y nuestra propia historia....estaría temblando ahora mismo y rezando porque lo de Ucrania no vaya a más...que no parece el caso.



Son famosos las apuestas entre oficiales japoneses a ver quien cortaba cabezas de prisioneros chinos más rápido









El juego de los cortadores de cabezas


Un tribunal de Tokio ha rechazado la demanda por difamación contra dos periódicos japoneses que publicaron la historia de dos tenientes del Ejército que, durante la masacre de Nanjing en 1937, compitieron por ver quién decapitaba a más prisioneros chinos



www.abc.es


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Te entiendo. Es mucho más entretenido como en el paleolítico....comeré o no comeré hoy...me comerá un bicho...se comerá a mi compañera....donde dormiré....mi retoño llegará a mañana o se morirá de frío....Dónde va a parar...esa tensión de hombre de las cavernas...es lo que te hace sentir vivo.



La vida buena nunca puede ser previsible, si, existen los errores y los fracaso y lo único que podemos hacer es aprender de ellos
En serio, hay que estar muy mal para desear que nada cambie, porque además es un deseo de simple seguridad ante uno
Pero es que eso no te lo puede dar otra persona, lo que hacéis es que pretender que os paguen otros esa sensación de seguridad, nada más…
Lo más “cachondo” es que cuando vemos que las cosas avanzan por la gente que toma riesgos, que son capaces de invertir para hacer una investigación que salva vidas o para pagar Los Altos impuestos después de todo, lo hacen
Una vida previsible es la muerte de la civilización, es hambre y miseria, porque es inevitable
Y eso lo vemos CONTINUAMENTE en cualquier “paraíso socialista”


----------



## Nicors (3 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los ucro nazis están contraatacando fuerte en el Dombas, pero sugiere que el golpe de verdad es inminente en Melitopol. Ayer llegaron a Ucrania 1000 nuevos reclutas instruidos entre Inglaterra y Francia. De España cuentan con salir adiestrados en misiles un batallón entero, pertrechado al completo, a mediados de enero.



Gloria a Ucrania


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *En palabras del embajador ruso*
> *Rusia cortará el suministro de crudo a Europa este año tras el tope a su precio*
> "A partir de este año, Europa vivirá sin petróleo ruso. Moscú ya ha dejado claro que no suministrará petróleo a los países que apoyen la limitación", ha escrito Mikhaíl Ulyanov en su cuenta de Twitter.
> 
> ...



Los eurolerdos se superan, cuanto les habrán pagado los bastardos psra que destrozen Europa.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Esta infame invasión se le ha ido de las manos al hijoPutin, ha conseguido revitalizar a la OTAN, que estaba en su peor momento, ha conseguido romper la neutralidad de Suecia y Finlandia, 

Rusia es considerada formalmente un estado terrorista por la UE, ha destruido las relaciones con su principal socio de negocios, la UE.


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La vida buena nunca puede ser previsible, si, existen los errores y los fracaso y lo único que podemos hacer es aprender de ellos
> En serio, hay que estar muy mal para desear que nada cambie, porque además es un deseo de simple seguridad ante uno
> Pero es que eso no te lo puede dar otra persona, lo que hacéis es que pretender que os paguen otros esa sensación de seguridad, nada más…
> Lo más “cachondo” es que cuando vemos que las cosas avanzan por la gente que toma riesgos, que son capaces de invertir para hacer una investigación que salva vidas o para pagar Los Altos impuestos después de todo, lo hacen
> ...



Claro moreno, por eso cada vez que surje un estado socialista real, los Bastardos Unidos y sus colonias se gastan miles de millones en invadirlo y destruirlo, porque son un fracaso de antemano.


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> eso es lo que pretenden los yankees, repetir la jugada de la guerra fria con Alemania dividida que a la larga fue un caballo de Troya
> 
> Ukrania sera totalmente desnazificada e incluida en Rusia o en el Estado de la Union con Bielorusia, eso lo decidira cada region de la actual Ucrania una vez que las oligarquias locales sean expulsadas y desposeidas de todo, para ser reemplazadas reemplazadas con capital ruso lo que dara lugar a una nueva clase dirigente con una nueva orientacion ideologica economica y estrategica



Así será. Cuando se proceda a disolver la OTAN ( que será al mismo tiempo que esta 'operación')
solo habrá que quemar los rastrojos, limpiar el polvo tóxico y el tiempo hará el resto.


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Estaba recordando que éstos días pasados, cuando el famoso ataque misilistico ruso sobre las infraestructuras, uno de los objetivos fue una planta industrial en el oeste de Kiev donde además de ensamblar motores de misiles también reparan tanques y todo tipo de armamento pesado y que pasados 9 meses de hostilidades JAMÁS, pero NUNCA JAMÁS había sido atacado ese punto!!! Un absurdo tan evidente que cada día es más grande la duda, los que están llevando esto adelante por parte de Rusia causando muerte y mutilación en miles de su propia gente, ya no miremos a la otra parte, están actuando para ganar la guerra? Patean contra su propio arco, la evidencia es abrumadora, está al mando de la Operación Especial el enemigo? Esta forma de actuar sólo puede terminar de una manera, en una derrota humillante y el posterior saqueo, esto es bochornoso. Saludos



Huele a TRAICION, cada vez es más que evidente.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu bilis me nutre, perra.



Jodete puta rata china......


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Curioso como nos venden la diaspora de pueblos que abandonaron el comunismo por la prosperidad occidental y sólo sueñan con volver a sus hogares.



Cuanta razón tienes.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Dic 2022)

Sin ninguna duda están aumentando la producción de aviones de combate, hace poco entregaron nuevos lotes de Su-30SM2 y Su-34 y ahora uno de Su-35S.

Buena noticia para reponer pérdidas.


----------



## arriondas (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Qué vida más horrible, prefiero nukes 100000000000 veces, completamente en serio



Es lo que hay. Para ellos no tiene nada de horrible.


----------



## Expected (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La vida buena nunca puede ser previsible, si, existen los errores y los fracaso y lo único que podemos hacer es aprender de ellos
> En serio, hay que estar muy mal para desear que nada cambie, porque además es un deseo de simple seguridad ante uno
> Pero es que eso no te lo puede dar otra persona, lo que hacéis es que pretender que os paguen otros esa sensación de seguridad, nada más…
> Lo más “cachondo” es que cuando vemos que las cosas avanzan por la gente que toma riesgos, que son capaces de invertir para hacer una investigación que salva vidas o para pagar Los Altos impuestos después de todo, lo hacen
> ...



Pero alma de cántaro....Estás hablando de emprendimiento. El emprendimiento se sustenta siempre sobre 2 columnas, una de ellas es la seguridad (si no te tienes que preocupar de tener agua potable en tu casa, podrás dedicarte a investigar sobre la cura del cáncer....) y el otro es la motivación... (si se acaba el petróleo...más vale que encontremos otra fuente barata y abundante...). Al final, vivimos todos en una pirámide de Maslow....y cuanto más seguridad y menos incertidumbre más podrás avanzar.


----------



## Iskra (3 Dic 2022)

*Todos aquellos que intentaron o intentan conquistar Rusia:

1. Carlos XII:*

"Rusia es una enana. La pondré de rodillas" 1707

Después de la batalla de Poltava, Suecia perdió para siempre el estatus de gran potencia...

*2. Federico II:*

"Conquistaré a la Rusia atrasada" siglo XVII
En 1759 los rusos entraron en Berlín...

*3. Napoleón:*

"Rusia es un coloso con pies de barro. La destruiré" 1812
1814 Las tropas rusas entran en París...

*4. Hitler:*

"Conquistaré a la URSS a finales del verano" 1941
En 1945, Hitler se suicidó cuando el Ejército Rojo entró en Berlín...

*5. Barack Obama: *

Desprecia a Rusia al decir que es una "Potencia regional"
26.03.2014.

ESPERANDO POR
Respuesta


----------



## amcxxl (3 Dic 2022)

algo está pasando al NE de #Bakhmut
*confirmado - ingresó a Pidnorodne NO de #Bakhmut*


Número 1 y 3 en curso...⏳
Pidgorodne comenzará. Aunque la densidad urbana impide un avance significativo en esta zona, el objetivo debe ser el control de fuego de la ruta septentrional, para forzar la retirada, al menos parcial, de las fuerzas ucranianas de Bajmut.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Putin se cae por las escaleras y se caga encima.  











Putin sufre una caída en las escaleras de su casa: "Tuvieron que llevarlo a un sofá"


La salud de Vladimir Putin es un tema recurrente en las redes de espionaje y constantemente surgen informaciones que apuntan a un deterioro cada vez mayor del estado del autócrata ruso.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los ucro nazis están contraatacando fuerte en el Dombas, pero sugiere que el golpe de verdad es inminente en Melitopol. Ayer llegaron a Ucrania 1000 nuevos reclutas instruidos entre Inglaterra y Francia. De España cuentan con salir adiestrados en misiles un batallón entero, pertrechado al completo, a mediados de enero.



Haber si de una vez sales del armario y reconoces tus filias hacia la OTAN.


----------



## arriondas (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Te entiendo. Es mucho más entretenido como en el paleolítico....comeré o no comeré hoy...me comerá un bicho...se comerá a mi compañera....donde dormiré....mi retoño llegará a mañana o se morirá de frío....Dónde va a parar...esa tensión de hombre de las cavernas...es lo que te hace sentir vivo.



Esa clase de pensamientos sólo los puede tener gente que tiene las espaldas muy bien cubiertas desde hace mucho tiempo. La mayoría de la gente lo que aspira es a esa vida previsible, a tener un curro estable para poder formar una familia, y tener también tiempo para poder estar con ella.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Dic 2022)

Este tio no puede estar cuatro días sin hacer de menos a sus alids o las decisiones que toman. Están destrozando el futuro de muchos Europeos por ayudar a un país con el que no teníamos nada, pero para el no es suficiente. Esa subida del petróleo hará que no nos lo vendan en Europa y que unas cuantas empresas cierren (ya están bastante ahogadas) gente que necesita usar el coche para trabajar y ya le cuesta pagar la gasolina etc etc No son serias las decisiones de sus aliados que le están haciendo el favor de su vida a costa de todos los Europeos y aún así no muestra el menor agradacimiento, si no lo contrario.


*Zelenski dice que "no es serio" el precio máximo de 60 dólares para el petróleo ruso*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski,* criticó este sábado el precio máximo de 60 dólares para el barril de petróleo ruso, fijado tras un acuerdo entre la Unión Europea, el G7 y Australia, y consideró que no era "una decisión seria".
"*No es una decisión seria fijar este límite para el precio ruso* (del crudo), dado que resulta* cómodo para el presupuesto del Estado terrorista*", aseguró según la oficina de presidencia el mandatario ucraniano, quien dijo que debería fijarse un precio máximo dos veces más bajo.


----------



## Expected (3 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esa clase de pensamientos sólo los puede tener gente que tiene las espaldas muy bien cubiertas desde hace mucho tiempo. La mayoría de la gente lo que aspira es a esa vida previsible, a tener un curro estable para poder formar una familia, y tener también tiempo para poder estar con ella.



Así es Arriondas. La gente se cree que tú puedes avanzar o ser feliz ..cuando te tienes que preocupar de tener agua, o de comer... o que tu familia no se muera de frío.


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Pues para no funcionar las sanciones, todos los indicadores económicos rusos van de culo y contra el viento...


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

En Kyiv, se han suspendido todas las hospitalizaciones previstas en los hospitales.

Que puedo decir, se viene la Granja. Tú mismo lo querías y lo acercaste, cuando venciste a Berkut en el Maidan, cuando te reíste de las personas quemadas vivas en Odessa. Cuando se burlaron de los niños que murieron a causa de tus proyectiles en el Donbass.

La finca está cerca. La finca está cerca.
Sin hospitales, sin escuelas, sin orden en las calles. Con un gran retrete de madera en el exterior, en el que hay un gran agujero en el suelo. Y allí, en el fondo de este agujero, ustedes, nazis granjeros desnudos, que no entendieron lo que hicieron, estúpidos caballos.


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Haber si de una vez sales del armario y reconoces tus filias hacia la OTAN.



Mi única filia es la verdad y mis conciudadanos, todos aquellos que honran a sus ancestros y sus valores. Por eso me vituperan los fanáticos, los cms a sueldo y los cretinos autoodiadores (con su apendice de indepes supremacistas).


----------



## crocodile (3 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Este tio no puede estar cuatro días sin hacer de menos a sus alids o las decisiones que toman. Están destrozando el futuro de muchos Europeos por ayudar a un país con el que no teníamos nada, pero para el no es suficiente. Esa subida del petróleo hará que no nos lo vendan en Europa y que unas cuantas empresas cierren (ya están bastante ahogadas) gente que necesita usar el coche para trabajar y ya le cuesta pagar la gasolina etc etc No son serias las decisiones de sus aliados que le están haciendo el favor de su vida a costa de todos los Europeos y aún así no muestra el menor agradacimiento, si no lo contrario.
> 
> 
> *Zelenski dice que "no es serio" el precio máximo de 60 dólares para el petróleo ruso*
> ...



Tu si que eres un terrorista farlopas.


----------



## Iskra (3 Dic 2022)

Aquí ya se ha comentado varias veces. Y creo personalmente que eso es lo que ya está empezando a pasar. Tampoco es la primera vez, todos sabemos cómo acabó en la forma de tragedia, veremos ( esta vez puede que-a lo peor- hasta igual no) cómo termina en forma de farsa.

GUERRILLA SEMIÓTICA: 5 ofensivas próximas de neo-nazifascismo.
1. Guerra Económica disfrazada de Reforma Laboral.
2. Guerra Judicial Hibrida.
3. Reseteo “mass media” para borrar la memoria del robo.
4. Aceleración del saqueó de recursos naturales.
5. Consumismo Armamentista. OJO.
Fernando Buen Abad


----------



## zapatitos (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las mismas que no haber hecho caso al mandato de Patricia Botin en la primera semana de confinamiento, cuando ordenó a Ken la vuelta al trabajo del sistema industrial.




No te he preguntado sobre Patricia Botín y el Ken que ya sabemos todos bien de que pie cojean sino que te he preguntado sobre el capitalismo en el furgol chino donde se pagan traspasos y sueldos millonarios con los que se podrían ayudar a muchísima gente necesitada.

Así que no te vayas más por las ramas y contesta a lo que te preguntan y si no quieres contestar porque no sabes lo que contestar pues quédate en silencio.

Saludos.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Dic 2022)

Se va a quedar sin trabajo pronto.....El presidente del consejo Europeo diciendo esto, toda una sorpresa.

*Charles Michel: "La UE no puede ser la víctima colateral del pulso entre EE.UU. y China"*

El presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, ha defendido que la Unión Europea "no puede ser la víctima colateral del pulso entre EE.UU. y China". Lo ha dicho en una entrevista en _La Vanguardia_ recogida este sábado, al ser preguntado por si cree que la UE podría alinearse sobre China con Estados Unidos.

Sobre los efectos en la industria europea de la ley de reducción de la inflación aprobada por Estados Unidos, Michel ha sostenido que "*Europa está pagando una factura extremadamente alta por la crisis energética*", y cree que, a la vez, *los países exportadores de energía como Estados Unidos o Noruega están obteniendo más ingresos*. Ha asegurado que la credibilidad de las instituciones de la UE ante la crisis energética dependerá de su "habilidad de demostrar que puede proteger a los ciudadanos y empresas frente a las dificultades económicas".


----------



## Martok (3 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> La gente escucha a estos popes y está convencida de que no hay ningún problema energético. La semana pasada, en mi entorno, la gente diciendo que para cuando escasee el gas ya hay otras energías alternativas que lo sustituyen sin problemas, huertas solares, aerogeneradores, etc y que no las han desarrollado porque no hacía falta, pero si ahora se necesitan se ponen y ya está.
> 
> Yo no daba crédito. Escasea el gas y el diesel para la industria y por arte de magia van a aparecer sistemas de producción de energía de la nada . Por lo visto no hay que fabricarlos ni habrá que conseguir las materias primas necesarias ni nada, aparecerán por que sí de repente. No entienden que habría que conseguir energía para que el mundo siga funcionando y además energía extra para fabricar energías alternativas, construir esos nuevos sistemas milagrosos de producción de energía, etc. Si andamos escasos de energía para mantener nuestras industrias, ¿de dónde vamos a sacar la energía extra necesaria para desarrollar tecnologías nuevas y/o construir los tropemil molinos/paneles/sistema milagroso desconocido de producción de energía?
> 
> ...



Tiene su sentido, hasta el 2018 se ha vendido a la población que no habría problema energético alguno, que había que crecer y crecer, ahora el tema explota y en lugar de preparar a la gente para lo que viene se le miente y se busca un chivo expiatorio que es Rusia bajo la trampa de insertar en el subconsciente colectivo que derrotada Rusia el problema se solucionara. Es un la falacia ni se le va derrotar ni el problema desaparecer.

Ya veo que de la noche a la mañana le soltaran la bomba a la población y rezaran para esta sea tan imbécil para tragar como trago con un medicamentico génico experimental.

Lo flipante es que no me creo que la dirigencia como la Ursula sigan fingiendo que no pasa nada y que lo hacen genial. o sufren el síndrome de María Antonieta o están ejecutando un plan macabro


----------



## Diogenes42 (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Es que la gente sabe poco de historia.....Los más crueles de la historia fueron los Japoneses contra los Chinos en la batalla de Nankín en el 37. Tiraban a los bebés al aire y jugaban a ensartarlos con sus bayonetas.... entre otras barbaridades. Cuando veas a un japonés, de esos tan amables y respetuoso...piensa que su abuelito a lo mejor practicaba esos juegos con los Chinos. Si la gente leyera más sobre las guerras...y nuestra propia historia....estaría temblando ahora mismo y rezando porque lo de Ucrania no vaya a más...que no parece el caso.



14 millones de civiles chinos se cargaron los japoneses en la segunda guerra chino-japonesa.
Menguele era una monja de la caridad comparado con los experimentos que hizo el escuadrón 731. Vivisecciónes, pruebas de eficacia de granadas con embarazadas.

A las madres con bebés las metían en un tanque que llenaban de agua y observaban el comportamiento de la madre (que al principio sostenía al bebé a lo más alto pero luego terminaba pisándolo para no ahogarse ella misma).
Tremendo. El karma les devolvió estos crímenes en Hiroshima y Nagasaki.









Escuadrón 731 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Aquí ya se ha comentado varias veces. Y creo personalmente que eso es lo que ya está empezando a pasar. Tampoco es la primera vez, todos sabemos cómo acabó en la forma de tragedia, veremos ( esta vez puede que-a lo peor- hasta igual no) cómo termina en forma de farsa.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280804
> GUERRILLA SEMIÓTICA: 5 ofensivas próximas de neo-nazifascismo.
> 1. Guerra Económica disfrazada de Reforma Laboral.
> ...



El fascismo, desde su creación, siempre fue el recurso necesario de las élites económicas.
Es una mutación natural del colonialismo, construida a partir de la revolución soviética,
contra el socialismo naciente. Eso está en el catalogo del capitalismo. Nada nuevo.


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No te he preguntado sobre Patricia Botín y el Ken que ya sabemos todos bien de que pie cojean sino que te he preguntado sobre el capitalismo en el furgol chino donde se pagan traspasos y sueldos millonarios con los que se podrían ayudar a muchísima gente necesitada.
> 
> Así que no te vayas más por las ramas y contesta a lo que te preguntan y si no quieres contestar porque no sabes lo que contestar pues quédate en silencio.
> 
> Saludos.



En China ya no existe esa pobreza de necesidad de la que usted comenta.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Años encerraos como ganado y protestan. A quién se le ocurre!



Creo que ese asunto tiene al menos dos 'lecturas' principales. Una es esa, el justo hartazgo de la población con las medidas draconianas del gobierno chino. La otra es la utilización del cabreo de la gente por la mafia anglosajona para derribar el régimen actual. Ellos siempre aprovechan y magnifican cualquier problema interno para desestabilizar naciones y/o gobiernos. Bueno, tampoco es que sean los únicos que lo hacen y mucho menos que hayan inventado ese método, pero desde luego hoy día son los más hábiles y potentes en ello.

Contra los chinos no tengo nada, de hecho tengo un amigo de allí, de Wuhan (curiosamente), pero el régimen actual no me gusta. Eso sí, reconozco que le han echado un par y han sabido catapultar a China a niveles impensables. Y luego, aparte de su ideología, está el asunto de la connivencia con la falsi-pandemia. Como yo soy más de la línea interpretativa de que los virus son exosomas, tal como plantea Estefan Lanka, todas esas historias de encierros, mascarillas y vacunas, me parecen un despropósito criminal.


----------



## Iskra (3 Dic 2022)

*En la dirección de Bajmut, las FFAA de Ucrania no pueden hacer frente a la cantidad de heridos*

Debido al aumento del flujo de "tres centésimas", el ejército ucraniano organizó un hospital en el territorio de la escuela de la ciudad 5 (círculo azul en el mapa).

Los rumores sobre los planes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para exprimir esta escuela por necesidades militares han estado circulando en la ciudad durante mucho tiempo. Y ahora, en el contexto de mayores pérdidas cerca de Bakhmut (Artemovsk), se han hecho realidad.

Antes de eso, dos hospitales de la ciudad trabajaban con los heridos en Konstantinovka, pero ahora su capacidad ya no es suficiente.

*Información a pie de calle.*
A título personal, hoy me han comentado con fuente de un conocido de Chernivtsí (Recuerden, zona fronteriza cercana a Rumanía) que él no (creo recordar que sus parientes andaban por España) pero que en la familia de su mujer debe de haber una masacre. No es zona de frente, ergo deduzco que es por el reclutamiento. Y el hombre, que al principio se significaba mucho en la prensa local (permítanme que aquí dude de sus verdaderas intenciones-como buen jojol) andaba bastante desanimado. Una cosa es la propaganda televisiva y otra llamar al pueblo y que te digan las bajas reales de amigos, conocidos y familiares.
Es terrible, lo sé...pero alguna vez bromeando, cuando se le decían las verdades (las que ni salían ni salen en la tv) se refugiaba en Putin malo y Rusia mala que cito textualmente "En tiempos de la URSS mi madre tenía que madrugar para ir a trabajar".
Compraba las lágrimas en las rebajas ( como decía la canción de LPR) pero ahora las tiene en casa. Es lo que hay en $=$ (a.k.a 404)


----------



## gabrielo (3 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta infame invasión se le ha ido de las manos al hijoPutin, ha conseguido revitalizar a la OTAN, que estaba en su peor momento, ha conseguido romper la neutralidad de Suecia y Finlandia,
> 
> Rusia es considerada formalmente un estado terrorista por la UE, ha destruido las relaciones con su principal socio de negocios, la UE.



Yo no se quien tiene la culpa o no si Rusia o ucrania. Pon que la culpa es entera de los rusos, pues aun asi no puede ser es que nos pongamos dependentes de los rusos en gas y petróleo y después nos ponga os totalmente en su contra y no sólo eso tratamos a sus ciudadanos como apestosos y sabes lo cojonudo que eeuu a echo lo mismo en Iraq. Serbia y libia arruinando a esos paises pues a EEUU les comemos la polla.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Dic 2022)

*t.me/Irinamar_Z/11992*

¿Os acordáis de esta foto que fue viral hace unas semanas? 

Pues al calvo de la derecha, Sam Brinton, lo han pillado robando un bolso de 3000€ a una mujer en un aeropuerto.

Es un alto cargo del gobierno de Joe Biden.

La inclusión de estos tarados a la vida pública por parte de la falsa Izquierda nos llevará a tiempos muy prolongados y oscuros de mayorías de derecha. 

Cualquiera diría que forman parte del mismo plan.









Non-binary Biden official used ‘stolen’ suitcase for month after dumping woman’s clothes


Sam Brinton — one of the federal government’s first gender non-binary officials — allegedly snatched the $2,325 Vera Bradley suitcase from baggage claim at Minneapolis-St. Paul Airport …




nypost.com


----------



## rejon (3 Dic 2022)

Rusia no ganará la guerra de Ucrania y ya ha perdido la postguerra. Quienes son condescendientes con los crímenes del ejército ruso y las Wagner-SS sólo merecen el mayor desprecio.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> GUERRILLA SEMIÓTICA: 5 ofensivas próximas de neo-nazifascismo.
> 1. Guerra Económica disfrazada de Reforma Laboral.
> 2. Guerra Judicial Hibrida.
> 3. Reseteo “mass media” para borrar la memoria del robo.
> ...



Un fascista solo es un burgues asustado



Iskra dijo:


> Y el hombre, que al principio se significaba mucho en la prensa local (permítanme que aquí dude de sus verdaderas intenciones-como buen jojol)



Que es un ukraniano ? un jojol
Que son dos ukranianos ? un grupo de partisanos jojol
Que son tres ukranianos ? un grupo de partisanos jojol con un traidor







En Bakhmut, después de ser reforzado por curadores estadounidenses, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron a sufrir pérdidas aún mayores.
Pretenciosos oficiales estadounidenses de la PMC "Mozart" llegaron para corregir la situación de los muchachos cerca de Bakhmut en el Donbass, pero algo salió mal.


Tienes que ganar". La operación especial en Ucrania se completará cuando las tropas rusas lleguen a la frontera con Polonia, Eslovaquia, Hungría, Rumania y Moldavia. Así lo afirmó el diputado de la Duma estatal, Andrey Gurulev.


The Belarusian and Russian armies are preparing as a single army to repel any aggression


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro....Estás hablando de emprendimiento. El emprendimiento se sustenta siempre sobre 2 columnas, una de ellas es la seguridad (si no te tienes que preocupar de tener agua potable en tu casa, podrás dedicarte a investigar sobre la cura del cáncer....) y el otro es la motivación... (si se acaba el petróleo...más vale que encontremos otra fuente barata y abundante...). Al final, vivimos todos en una pirámide de Maslow....y cuanto más seguridad y menos incertidumbre más podrás avanzar.



no veo mucho emprendedor entre los funcionarios.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Haber si de una vez sales del armario y reconoces tus filias hacia la OTAN.



Haber...haber...


----------



## Expected (3 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> no veo mucho emprendedor entre los funcionarios.



No creas....si tienes un funcionario en casa...eso permite a los demás miembros poder emprender por ejemplo. Ellos son la columna....te guste o no.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Aquí ya se ha comentado varias veces. Y creo personalmente que eso es lo que ya está empezando a pasar. Tampoco es la primera vez, todos sabemos cómo acabó en la forma de tragedia, veremos ( esta vez puede que-a lo peor- hasta igual no) cómo termina en forma de farsa.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280804
> GUERRILLA SEMIÓTICA: 5 ofensivas próximas de neo-nazifascismo.
> 1. Guerra Económica disfrazada de Reforma Laboral.
> ...



El neoliberalismo no es liberalismo, es fascismo.

El verdadero liberalismo es absolutamente incompatible con el fascismo, es precisamente lo opuesto al fascismo, por eso se inventaron eso del neoliberalismo como disfraz para que el fascismo de toda la vida se hiciera pasar por liberal.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En China ya no existe esa pobreza de necesidad de la que usted comenta.






Cuéntame más sobre el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Sin ninguna duda están aumentando la producción de aviones de combate, hace poco entregaron nuevos lotes de Su-30SM2 y Su-34 y ahora uno de Su-35S.
> 
> Buena noticia para reponer pérdidas.



Dudo que actualmente tengan capacidad para rematar ninguno completo. De todas formas, ninguno vuela sobre Ucrania.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Estaba recordando que éstos días pasados, cuando el famoso ataque misilistico ruso sobre las infraestructuras, uno de los objetivos fue una planta industrial en el oeste de Kiev donde además de ensamblar motores de misiles también reparan tanques y todo tipo de armamento pesado y que pasados 9 meses de hostilidades JAMÁS, pero NUNCA JAMÁS había sido atacado ese punto!!! Un absurdo tan evidente que cada día es más grande la duda, los que están llevando esto adelante por parte de Rusia causando muerte y mutilación en miles de su propia gente, ya no miremos a la otra parte, están actuando para ganar la guerra? Patean contra su propio arco, la evidencia es abrumadora, está al mando de la Operación Especial el enemigo? Esta forma de actuar sólo puede terminar de una manera, en una derrota humillante y el posterior saqueo, esto es bochornoso. Saludos



¿Usted todavía no se ha enterado de que Rusia no planea ni quiere ni regalada Ucrania entera? ¿usted no entiende que vencerla supone hacerse cargo de ella? precisamente el plan anglosajón era ese. Obligar a Rusia a cargar con una nación deficitaria y con una infraestructura destruida. Presentarlos como 'los invasores que someten a la pobre Ucrania', mientras desperdician miles de millones reconstruyéndola, mientras soportan todas las actividades terroristas internas que desplegaría la OTAN de haber caído en la trampa. Con suficiente 'munición moral' para condenar a Rusia ante Naciones Unidas y aplicar más sanciones. Lo que entiende usted como 'victoria', sería un desastre para Rusia, ¿o acaso no ve como nos desangramos los europeos y los yankis alimentando ese pozo sin fondo? creo que esto es algo obvio.

A Rusia le va muy bien haciendo las cosas como las hace, jugando a 'no ganar' del todo. Así la mierda se la comen los que han montado esto. Es genial.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> No creas....si tienes un funcionario en casa...eso permite a los demás miembros poder emprender por ejemplo. Ellos son la columna....te guste o no.



si eso fuera asi Extremadura seria la comunidad mas emprendedora. Si tienes un funcionario en casa se perpetua la cultura del parasitismo, de la seguridad a costa de la inseguridad de otro. En EEUU no es un drama que te despidan. El que quiere trabaja al dia siguiente de ser despedido y para nada es tan limitante la experiencia previa o la edad a la hora de aspirar a un puesto como en España. 

Obviamente si por tu mala cabeza llegas a los 65 sin nada ahorrado, pues no vas a vivir como un jubilado español, pero esa es otra, que algunos llaman seguridad a tener la certeza de que otros pagaran sus errores. Eso es tener una jeta tremenda, no tiene nada que ver con querer garantizarte que no te moriras de hambre el mes que viene.

Por cierto en EEUU tambien se garantiza mas que en España otra necesidad basica como el sexo. Dificilmente puedes emprender sin descargar antes los huevos... Aqui en España con la recua de neomonjas funcicharos adoradoras del feminazismo que buscan en papi Estado la seguridad a costa de la desgracia del varon cada vez es mas dificil.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Se va a quedar sin trabajo pronto.....El presidente del consejo Europeo diciendo esto, toda una sorpresa.
> 
> *Charles Michel: "La UE no puede ser la víctima colateral del pulso entre EE.UU. y China"*
> 
> ...




Vuelvo a traer esto por aquí, ahonda más en ese sentir  






Corrupción: - Demoledor artículo de Político (EU vs USA)


honkhonk “No es bueno, en términos de óptica, dar la impresión de que su mejor aliado en realidad está obteniendo grandes ganancias de sus problemas” honkhonk Europa acusa a EE. UU. de beneficiarse de la guerra Funcionarios de la UE atacan a Joe Biden por los altísimos precios del gas, las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lego. (3 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El oligarca Fridman, que huyó de Rusia, ha sido detenido en Londres. Uno de los antiguos miembros de los Siete Banqueros que robaron a Rusia en los años 90. Ahora Friedman ha sido detenido en Gran Bretaña por fraude. Resulta irónico que lo que se saqueó en Rusia se llevara a Occidente y se bloqueara allí en virtud de las sanciones.
> Estaría bien nacionalizar los bienes y activos de Friedman en Rusia (el resto), y dejar que los británicos hagan lo que quieran con ellos. La trayectoria de la vida de este demonio hace tiempo que se desvió del camino histórico de Rusia.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Fridman huyó de Rusia? Creía que tenía buenas relaciones con Putin y el Gobierno actual de Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Es que la gente sabe poco de historia.....Los más crueles de la historia fueron los Japoneses contra los Chinos en la batalla de Nankín en el 37. Tiraban a los bebés al aire y jugaban a ensartarlos con sus bayonetas.... entre otras barbaridades. Cuando veas a un japonés, de esos tan amables y respetuoso...piensa que su abuelito a lo mejor practicaba esos juegos con los Chinos. Si la gente leyera más sobre las guerras...y nuestra propia historia....estaría temblando ahora mismo y rezando porque lo de Ucrania no vaya a más...que no parece el caso.



joder... por eso la ignorancia es la base de la felicidad.


----------



## Expected (3 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> si eso fuera asi Extremadura seria la comunidad mas emprendedora. Si tienes un funcionario en casa se perpetua la cultura del parasitismo, de la seguridad a costa de la inseguridad de otro. En EEUU no es un drama que te despidan. El que quiere trabaja al dia siguiente de ser despedido y para nada es tan limitante la experiencia previa o la edad a la hora de aspirar a un puesto como en España.
> 
> Obviamente si por tu mala cabeza llegas a los 65 sin nada ahorrado, pues no vas a vivir como un jubilado español, pero esa es otra, que algunos llaman seguridad a tener la certeza de que otros pagaran sus errores. Eso es tener una jeta tremenda, no tiene nada que ver con querer garantizarte que no te moriras de hambre el mes que viene.



Ni tanto ni tan calvo. Si tu estrangulas a tus sociedades, como en Cuba o en muchos países africanos...no pienses que van a poder emprender mucho. Suficiente tienen con ir a buscar agua a la charca más cercana. Ahora bien, un sistema estatal bien dimensionado, unas escuelas públicas y maestros ejemplares, unos precios de vivienda adecuados....permitirán a tu sociedad avanzar. En España, todavía estamos lejos...pero lo que está pasando últimamente es que vamos para atrás como los cangrejos.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> No haga ni caso. Eso es pura propaganda, barata no, lo siguiente. Y hablando de algo serio, me consta que los ucros están eufóricos, vienen convencidos de que les va a costar, pero que van a ganar. Los oficiales españoles se han quedado sorprendidos, porque esperaban menos entusiasmo. La televisión y las radios de Zele siguen a tope y la población pro rusa está entre inerme y aterrorizada. Los ucros que vienen a adiestrarse son en su inmensa mayoría originarios de áreas occidentales, y aunque casi todos hablan ruso (los traductores son rusoparlantes casi todos) tienen por norma sagrada hablar en el dialecto ucro, reprochándose unos a otros cuando flaquean en ello. Alguien me ha comentado que le recuerda a su estancia durante unos años en un colegio de Gerona...



Ucrania es lo que sería Cataluña o PV independiente, no pararían en su limpieza étnica.


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Ni tanto ni tan calvo. Si tu estrangulas a tus sociedades, como en Cuba o en muchos países africanos...no pienses que van a poder emprender mucho. Suficiente tienen con ir a buscar agua a la charca más cercana. Ahora bien, un sistema estatal bien dimensionado, unas escuelas públicas y maestros ejemplares, unos precios de vivienda adecuados....permitirán a tu sociedad avanzar. En España, todavía estamos lejos...pero lo que está pasando últimamente es que vamos para atrás como los cangrejos.



Hombre, nadie habla de Cuba. Te pongo de ejemplo Extremadura donde la mayor parte de la poblacion activa es funcionaria y no veo que traduzcan esa seguridad en emprendimiento.


----------



## El_Suave (3 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Se va a quedar sin trabajo pronto.....El presidente del consejo Europeo diciendo esto, toda una sorpresa.
> 
> *Charles Michel: "La UE no puede ser la víctima colateral del pulso entre EE.UU. y China"*
> 
> ...



Así que la culpa de lo que está pasando es el pulso a China, pues joder pidan ayuda a Rusia.

Porque entiendo, viendo el titular, que Rusia no tiene nada que ver en esto de la crisis energética, es cosa de EE.UU. y China que no nos quiere vender su gas y su petróleo.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Es que la gente sabe poco de historia.....Los más crueles de la historia fueron los Japoneses contra los Chinos en la batalla de Nankín en el 37. Tiraban a los bebés al aire y jugaban a ensartarlos con sus bayonetas.... entre otras barbaridades. Cuando veas a un japonés, de esos tan amables y respetuoso...piensa que su abuelito a lo mejor practicaba esos juegos con los Chinos. Si la gente leyera más sobre las guerras...y nuestra propia historia....estaría temblando ahora mismo y rezando porque lo de Ucrania no vaya a más...que no parece el caso.



¿Seguro que hacían eso? por que la fuente a buen seguro será yanki, y ya conocemos las mentiras que expelen contra cualquiera a quien califiquen de enemigo. Ahora dicen de los rusos que van violando hasta abuelitas por ahí con 'kits de viagra' ¿también es cierto eso? la fuente es la misma.

A día de hoy, todo lo que se ha contado sobre los enemigos de los anglosajones para mi está en cuestión, en muy seria cuestión. Y eso incluye a la Alemania nazi, a la Rusia comunista y a su URSS, a los sirios con sus 'bidones bomba masacrando civiles', a los irakís asaltando maternidades, a los afganos 'escondiendo a Bin Laden', etc.. No me creo una mierda de lo que dicen ahora ni de lo que dijeron antaño. Nada. Y me parece muy surrealista leer descalificaciones a enemigos de esa sucia mafia respaldadas por los que se supone que están en su contra ¿nos vamos a ir enterando de como son las cosas? ¿o nos vamos a ir creyendo la propaganda del enemigo 'si nos viene bien'?


----------



## mazuste (3 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Cuéntame más sobre el tema.
> 
> Saludos.



Hoy no... mañana...  O como diría el castizo forero. aver hestudiau.


----------



## ATDTn (3 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ucronazis evacuan orilla izquierda del Oblast de Jersón.
> 
> Izquierda?
> 
> ...



Izquierda 
Derecha
Muy difícil 

El equivalente ucraniano de la eso


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Dudo que actualmente tengan capacidad para rematar ninguno completo. De todas formas, ninguno vuela sobre Ucrania.



Claro, porque Rusia no tiene capacidad de producir sus propios aviones sin los *Chis* Occidentales. 

Pasa igual que con los misiles, les deben de quedar 20 como mucho según las sesudas fuentes Occidentales. 

Y eso de no vuelan... joder pues bien que se están zumbando a los de Bakhmut y a toda la defensa antiaérea Ucraniana, para no volar no lo hacen mal del todo.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Hoy no... mañana...  O como diría el castizo forero. aver hestudiau.




Buen argumento, tú valdrías para tertuliano en Al Rojo Vivo, manda la instancia que te contrata El Gordo Ferreras mañana mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Caracalla (3 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Pues todos los que yo he conocido sólo desean volver a su país. El desengaño liberal es total. Se dan cuenta de que aquí la riqueza es un espejismo propagandístico. Perros longaniza inside.





Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> jamas ha muerto tanta gente de hambre como hoy en dia ....
> 
> Y en todo caso pobreza que les impide ser libres.... esa libertad que siempre tienes en boca...



Falso.

Nunca han vivido tantos seres humanos en la tierra y eso se debe a la economia de mercado.

Chicos de verdad, dejad de hacer el ridículo. China es la primera potencia mundial gracias a que tiró a la basura el manifiesto comunista.

No funciona cojones. Es muy fácil de entender, atenta contra la propia naturaleza humana y causa muchos más problemas de los que resuelve.

Lo único que ha generado prosperidad para la plebe son las politicas economicas al estilo DeGaulle, Franco o la China moderna. Un fuerte control estatal de todas las infraestructuras etratégicas y luego dejar libertad para que los mataos de turno se deslomen para tirar adelante sus negocios y luego... pues ya pagan sus impuestos y el estado ingresa mucho más que si pone a burocratas vagos de mierda y desmotivados a controlar tal o cual "empresa pública" de mierda.

Y luego el estado monta una industria necesaria por aquí, gestiona sus monopolios por allá y evita que manos privadas se hagan con el control y el dominio del país. Ok.

Pero macho... estar pidiendo comunismo sovietico en 2022 da verguenza ajena, de verdad os lo digo. Deng Xiao Ping y Xi Jinping se rien en vuestra cara.

Lo peor de todo, es que lo que os jode es que vuestros jefes ganan más que vosotros y que sus hijos, como es lógico, se van a quedar la empresa de su padre y no vosotros. Es eso lo que os mueve, pk sabeis perfectamente que el comunismo total es tan dañino o más que el capitalismo total. Ya no queda nada de eso en el mundo. Solo en cuba, donde una mafia se ha adueñado del país con la escusa de la revolusion con las terribles consecuencias que ha tenido eso para su población.


----------



## Expected (3 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Seguro que hacían eso? por que la fuente a buen seguro será yanki, y ya conocemos las mentiras que expelen contra cualquiera a quien califiquen de enemigo. Ahora dicen de los rusos que van violando hasta abuelitas por ahí con 'kits de viagra' ¿también es cierto eso? la fuente es la misma.
> 
> A día de hoy, todo lo que se ha contado sobre los enemigos de los anglosajones para mi está en cuestión, en muy seria cuestión. Y eso incluye a la Alemania nazi, a la Rusia comunista y a su URSS, a los sirios con sus 'bidones bomba masacrando civiles', a los irakís asaltando maternidades, a los afganos 'escondiendo a Bin Laden', etc.. No me creo una mierda de lo que dicen ahora ni de lo que dijeron antaño. Nada. Y me parece muy surrealista leer descalificaciones a enemigos de esa sucia mafia respaldadas por los que se supone que están en su contra ¿nos vamos a ir enterando de como son las cosas? ¿o nos vamos a ir creyendo la propaganda del enemigo 'si nos viene bien'?



Normalmente estas informaciones vienen de historiadores....que se han molestado en contrastarlas mínimamente. Eso no quita...que aquí no se libra nadie. Pero realmente mi intención no era que si los japoneses son terribles etc...si no que cualquier guerra es terrible...y la gente parece que está deseando una gran III Guerra Mundial purificadora y reseteadora de todos los males.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> *t.me/Irinamar_Z/11992*
> 
> ¿Os acordáis de esta foto que fue viral hace unas semanas?
> 
> ...



Y es que así es. A los 'Constructores' no les afectan esas derivas de las masas entre la izquierda y la derecha. Para ellos que miran a su simbólico ídolo, el Bafomet', con 'una mano hacia arriba y otra hacia abajo', el asunto de las 'polaridades' es cosa de profanos. Ellos invierten en ambos aspectos ideológicos para siempre estar dentro del control del poder en cada nación sobre la que 'construyen'. Ahora en estos tiempos, toca criminalizar y ridiculizar las ideologías de izquierdas. Dentro de un siglo igual es lo opuesto, pero ahora mismo, vamos en esa dirección, la de demoler toda la ideología de izquierdas y volver al más crudo e indolente nacionalismo excluyente, racista, genocida y super-fascista. Y no me viene esa idea de ahora, llevo diciéndolo años. Mis respetos por lo que aprendo de usted en otras cosas.


----------



## Iskra (3 Dic 2022)

Interesante artículo con muchas cosas que ya se han comentado aquí ( me imagino que en esta mitad del foro, ya que gracias al (bendito) ignore, cada uno vive su realidad ( que ya veremos cual es la verdadera: Paciencia)





¿Se ha reducido el ejército de Ucrania en casi un 50%?


Portal elespiadigital.com




geoestrategia.es





*¿Se ha reducido el ejército de Ucrania en casi un 50%? 





*

*Larry Johnson*
Ursula von Der Leyen hizo lo impensable: dijo la verdad. Durante un discurso en el que condenó a Rusia por cometer crímenes de guerra, señaló de pasada que 100.000 “oficiales” ucranianos (sic) han muerto desde el inicio de la SMO.
Ucrania no estaba feliz:
_Ucrania respondió a la afirmación del presidente de la Comisión Europea de que 100.000 tropas de Kiev han muerto desde la invasión de Rusia en febrero.
Ursula von der Leyen usó el número en una rueda de prensa, lo que llevó a las fuerzas armadas de Kiev a afirmar que el número de muertos era "información clasificada". Desde entonces, se han editado imágenes de su discurso para eliminar la referencia._
*https://www.newsweek.com/ukraine-russia-von-der-leyen-death-toll-1763553*
La UE intentó estúpidamente hacer retroceder esto borrando el reclamo de von der Leyen de Internet. Ese “caminar de regreso” fracasó. Lo que plantea la pregunta: ¿quién es mejor Moon Walker? ¿Von der Leyen o Michael Jackson?
Lo sé. Michael Jackson por supuesto. No creo que von der Leyen se haya equivocado ni haya inventado el número. Si realmente fue un error de hecho, todo lo que tenía que hacer era emitir una declaración en ese sentido, por ejemplo, "Mea culpa, quise decir 10,000 no 100,000". Ella no hizo eso. Ella fingió que nunca dijo lo que dijo.
Si la cifra de 100.000 muertos es cierta, eso significa que el total de bajas de Ucrania, es decir, muertos y heridos, es de aproximadamente 400.000. En otras palabras, Ucrania ha sufrido casi un 40 % de bajas desde el comienzo de los combates. Durante el siglo XX, este tipo de guerra moderna normalmente vio 3 soldados heridos por cada hombre muerto. Usando esa proporción obtenemos el número de 400,000 para el total de bajas.
Cuando comenzó la guerra en febrero, la mano de obra total de Ucrania para las fuerzas terrestres era de 1.125.000:
_Según el Instituto Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos (IISS), Ucrania tiene 196.600 militares activos.
Esto se desglosa en 125.600 tropas terrestres, 35.000 aviadores y 15.000 tropas navales.
También puede contar con 900.000 reservistas aunque, como sugieren imágenes recientes de civiles con rifles de madera, no todas estas fuerzas están necesariamente bien equipadas._
*https://ukrainewar.info/ruso-ucrania-guerra-cuángrande-es-el-ejército-ucraniano-el-tamaño-de-las-fuerzas-armadas-en-comparación-con-rusia-reino-unido-estados-unidos-y-la-otan/ *
El estado de emergencia de Ucrania sigue vigente y los reservistas han sido llamados al servicio. De hecho, Ucrania ha ido más allá de su fuerza de reserva normal y se ha visto obligada por la necesidad a arrastrar a hombres de mayor edad al servicio. Estas son las fuerzas de “defensa territorial”.
¿Es creíble el número de 100.000 muertes? Sí. Si se tiene en cuenta que han pasado 275 días desde el inicio de la Operación Militar Especial de Rusia el 24 de febrero de 2022, debe haber una media de 364 KIA para llegar a los 100.000 muertos. Si ha seguido las sesiones informativas diarias del MOD ruso, se dará cuenta de que este es un número exacto. *Aquí está el informe de hoy *, que informa aproximadamente 190 KIA:
_En dirección a Donetsk, como resultado de acciones ofensivas de las tropas rusas, cerca de Belogorovka y Pershe Travnya…. _*Se han eliminado hasta 50 militares ucranianos*_, 4 vehículos de combate blindados, 3 unidades de artillería autopropulsada y 6 vehículos de motor.
En dirección a Kupyansk... La operación de Firepower ha resultado en detener y hacer retroceder al enemigo a las posiciones iniciales. _*Se han eliminado hasta 50 militares ucranianos*_, 10 tanques, 1 vehículo de combate de infantería, 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, 1 unidad de artillería autopropulsada y 1 vehículo motorizado.
En dirección a Krasniy Liman, tres grupos tácticos de la compañía AFU, reforzados con tanques, intentaron sin éxito atacar posiciones rusas hacia Ploshchanka, Chervonopopovka y Zhytlovka (República Popular de Lugansk)… Como resultado del bombardeo, las pérdidas del enemigo en esta dirección _*ascendieron a más de 40*_ militares ucranianos, 1 tanque, 4 vehículos de combate de infantería y 1 vehículo de municiones.
En dirección al sur de Donetsk, tres grupos tácticos de la compañía AFU intentaron contraatacar las posiciones rusas cerca de Novomikhaylovka, Novodonetskoye y Novosyolka (República Popular de Donetsk). Los contraataques han sido repelidos como resultado de los disparos y las acciones activas de las unidades rusas. . . Se han eliminado más de _*50 militares ucranianos*_, 2 vehículos de combate de infantería, 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, 1 MT-LB, 1 vehículo blindado de motor y 4 vehículos de motor._
Como he discutido anteriormente, el liderazgo militar actual de Rusia no está siguiendo las tácticas que los generales soviéticos emplearon en la Segunda Guerra Mundial (es decir, ataques masivos de tropas). Rusia se ha basado principalmente en ataques masivos de artillería y cohetes/misiles antes de lanzar una ofensiva terrestre. La tasa de fuego de artillería rusa no se parece a nada que hayamos visto en la historia. Más importante aún, la precisión de la artillería se ve reforzada por el uso de drones y satélites para ajustar los fuegos, con coordenadas actualizadas transmitidas en tiempo real a las unidades de artillería.
Otro factor que contribuye a las horrendas bajas de Ucrania es su falta de poder aéreo y de sistemas efectivos de defensa aérea para contrarrestar las baterías rusas. Si las tropas ucranianas intentan atacar una posición fija rusa, su movimiento a pie o en vehículo está desprotegido y vulnerable a la artillería rusa o a la aviación.
Parece que algunos analistas occidentales que previamente despreciaron las tácticas rusas, finalmente están comenzando a darse cuenta de que Rusia se toma en serio la desmilitarización de Ucrania a través de tácticas metódicas y agotadoras. Llegará un momento en que Ucrania se quede sin hombres y no pueda desplegar una fuerza de combate eficaz. Parece que ese día se acerca.
*MÁS INFORMACIÓN SOBRE LAS MUERTES DE MILITARES EN UCRANIA*
Las muertes militares ucranianas son ahora un problema. Antes de esta semana, la mayoría de los analistas militares occidentales aceptaron la propaganda ucraniana de que Rusia estaba desangrando tropas, pero a Ucrania le estaba yendo bien. Ese perro está muerto. Un nuevo amigo, Stephen Bryen, acaba de publicar un artículo en el Asia Times que brinda una evaluación honesta y contundente del peligro que enfrenta Ucrania. _*Stephen Bryen* es miembro principal del *Centro de Políticas de Seguridad y del Instituto Yorktown .* _Se desempeñó como alto funcionario del Departamento de Defensa en la Administración Reagan. Su artículo se titula, Las bajas militares ucranianas son un gran problema para Biden :
_Las numerosas bajas de Ucrania son una señal de que la guerra de facto de Washington con Rusia está en problemas. El presidente Joe Biden tiene que cambiar de dirección o enfrentar una crisis de seguridad nacional que podría terminar con su presidencia.
Ucrania puede parecer que está ganando. La verdad es lo contrario porque Ucrania se está quedando sin mano de obra que no puede reemplazar. Está perdiendo por desgaste en el campo de batalla y, con los rusos destruyendo sistemáticamente su infraestructura, * millones de ucranianos* han huido al extranjero. Es poco probable que el país pueda recuperarse incluso si la guerra terminara mañana.
Mientras tanto, los problemas de mano de obra de Rusia son menos graves. Moscú ha estado reponiendo su suministro de tropas de primera línea a través de un programa de reclutamiento impopular en el país que ahora se ha extendido a los territorios que ocupa en Ucrania._
Ucrania se encuentra en una posición similar a la que enfrentó a la Confederación en 1864 durante la Guerra Civil Estadounidense. El Norte superaba al Sur en términos de mano de obra. Aunque las fuerzas del general estadounidense Ulysses Grant sufrieron más bajas que las fuerzas del Sur dirigidas por Robert E. Lee durante 1864, el Norte podría reemplazar fácilmente sus pérdidas. El Sur no pudo. En abril de 1865, el Sur agotó su capacidad para proporcionar nuevos reclutas y reforzar batallones agotados y se vio obligado a rendirse.
Un destino similar le espera a Ucrania. Pero esto no es una repetición del último año de la Guerra Civil de EE. UU., donde las tropas de la Unión atacaron repetidamente a los confederados atrincherados. Rusia, en contraste con el ejército de los EE. UU. bajo Grant, no está sufriendo bajas masivas y apenas ha aprovechado sus reservas militares. Ucrania, por el contrario, está agotando sus recursos humanos y ya no puede proporcionar entrenamiento militar esencial dentro de sus límites geográficos.
Las fotos y videos de las bajas ucranianas están poblando Internet. La imagen de abajo, según tengo entendido, es un cementerio diseñado por los Estados Unidos para los soldados ucranianos caídos. Cada cuadrado puede acomodar 105 tumbas. Parece que hay 24 plazas de entierro y un potencial de 2.520 tumbas.





Aquí estamos nueve meses después y el recuento de cadáveres sigue acumulándose.
La mayoría de los estadounidenses todavía están cegados por la propaganda antirrusa y no comprenden que la capacidad de Rusia para mantener sus operaciones militares es sólida. Mi amigo Stephen, por ejemplo, sigue encerrado en una mentalidad de la era soviética cuando se trata de evaluar las capacidades rusas. El escribe:
_Rusia, como ya es bien sabido, también tiene serios problemas tanto en el reclutamiento y entrenamiento de soldados, como en su capacidad de reposición de armamento. Pero Rusia también tiene enormes existencias de guerra que adquirió antes de la caída de la Unión Soviética, y * ahora está utilizando algunas de ellas *en la guerra de Ucrania._
*https://asiatimes.com/2022/12/ukrainian-military-casualties-are-big-trouble-for-biden/*
La realidad es lo contrario. Es Estados Unidos el que lucha por cumplir las metas de reclutamiento. La movilización de Rusia fue tergiversada en gran parte de la prensa occidental como el alistamiento forzoso de “reclutas”. La mayoría de los "nuevos" reclutas eran reservistas experimentados. La afirmación de que los comandantes rusos están proporcionando un entrenamiento inadecuado es una fantasía delirante occidental. Aquí hay un clip de soldados entrenando para disparar y moverse en equipo:
*VIDEO*
Mi amigo Stephen tampoco se da cuenta de que la industria de defensa de Rusia es moderna, eficiente y funciona las 24 horas. La producción de los sistemas de defensa aérea S-400 y S-500 supera todo lo creado durante la era soviética. Lo mismo ocurre con las capacidades de guerra electrónica de Rusia. Y ni Estados Unidos ni la OTAN tienen ningún sistema de armas comparable a los misiles hipersónicos que Rusia está utilizando con gran eficacia en infraestructuras y bases críticas de Ucrania.
A medida que se acerca el invierno, las tropas ucranianas se enfrentarán a obstáculos más desalentadores. Es más probable que busquen refugio y minimicen los movimientos debido a la falta de vehículos y tanques. Rusia, por otro lado, podrá concentrar los fuegos en las posiciones ucranianas fijas, lo que significa más bajas ucranianas.
Si Rusia persiste en su campaña de destruir la capacidad de Ucrania para producir y distribuir electricidad, agua y gas, la capacidad de Ucrania para suministrar alimentos y municiones a sus tropas se degradará sustancialmente. En resumen, Ucrania se enfrenta a un invierno oscuro y peligroso.

*Elespiadigital.com* *La información más inteligente*



*AVISO IMPORTANTE*

¡ATENCIÓN!

El denominado "mundo libre" ha censurado la señal del canal ruso de TV RT.
Para poder seguir viéndolo en nuestro portal siga las instrucciones siguientes:
*1) Instale *en su ordenador el programa gratuito *Proton VPN *desde aquí:
Proton VPN: la única VPN gratuita sin anuncios y sin límites de velocidad
*2) Ejecute el programa* y aparecerán tres Ubicaciones libres en la parte izquierda
*3) Pulse "CONECTAR" en la ubicación JAPÓN
4) Vuelva a entrar en nuestra web* y ya podrá disfrutar de la señal de RT TV


Spoiler



o lo que sea...


*5) Maldiga *a los cabecillas del "mundo libre" y a sus ancestros


----------



## vettonio (3 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las mismas que no haber hecho caso al mandato de Patricia Botin en la primera semana de confinamiento, cuando ordenó a Ken la vuelta al trabajo del sistema industrial.


----------



## Malevich (3 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Seguro que hacían eso? por que la fuente a buen seguro será yanki, y ya conocemos las mentiras que expelen contra cualquiera a quien califiquen de enemigo. Ahora dicen de los rusos que van violando hasta abuelitas por ahí con 'kits de viagra' ¿también es cierto eso? la fuente es la misma.
> 
> A día de hoy, todo lo que se ha contado sobre los enemigos de los anglosajones para mi está en cuestión, en muy seria cuestión. Y eso incluye a la Alemania nazi, a la Rusia comunista y a su URSS, a los sirios con sus 'bidones bomba masacrando civiles', a los irakís asaltando maternidades, a los afganos 'escondiendo a Bin Laden', etc.. No me creo una mierda de lo que dicen ahora ni de lo que dijeron antaño. Nada. Y me parece muy surrealista leer descalificaciones a enemigos de esa sucia mafia respaldadas por los que se supone que están en su contra ¿nos vamos a ir enterando de como son las cosas? ¿o nos vamos a ir creyendo la propaganda del enemigo 'si nos viene bien'?



La fuente es china y la guerra aquella fue terrible. Yo vi una película china sobre Nankin, reciente pero en blanco y negro, y fue de un sadismo y crueldad sin límites.
Los japoneses, esos tan simpáticos y educados, son en extremo crueles además de unos racistas de cuidado. Incluso Franco a punto estuvo de declararles la guerra por sus asesinatos de religiosos españoles en Filipinas. Y es que él tenía la teoría de las tres guerras, y en la guerra del Pacífico simpatizaba con los aliados sin ningún disimulo. 
En este hilo resulta políticamente incorrecto, pero sí, las bombas atómicas salvaron millones de vidas, porque había millones de japoneses fanáticos dispuestos a morir matando.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro....Estás hablando de emprendimiento. El emprendimiento se sustenta siempre sobre 2 columnas, una de ellas es la seguridad (si no te tienes que preocupar de tener agua potable en tu casa, podrás dedicarte a investigar sobre la cura del cáncer....) y el otro es la motivación... (si se acaba el petróleo...más vale que encontremos otra fuente barata y abundante...). Al final, vivimos todos en una pirámide de Maslow....y cuanto más seguridad y menos incertidumbre más podrás avanzar.



Ya, pero si pretendéis que esa seguridad la de el estado, estamos vendidos
Por qué os cuesta tanto entender que la motivación no viene de esa seguridad, tú no haces cosas porque si, haces cosas porque te gustan hacerlas, si no, no tendrías ningún reparo a currar de chapero y poner el trasero, a que no?
Investigas sobre la cura del cáncer si es un tema que te apasiona, no porque te lo diga el estado, o pretenderías hacer como en la URSS, cuando se obligaban a científicos a investigar para el estado?
La riqueza y la calidad de vida viene determinada por esas pequeñas decisiones que tomamos todos de forma libre, cuando existen hay variedad y crecimiento, cuando no es así, vienen los vales de racionamiento…

Pero es que además, ejemplos en la historia hay a patadas y todos conocemos los experimentos cubano, sovietico, norcoreano, venezolano….

Hace un par de semanas estuve viendo los búnkeres de Tirana de la época comunista, te van contando y viendo todo. Contaban que, cualquier ciudadano era virtualmente sospechoso de ir contra el sistema. En serio que algo así os da más seguridad? Tan poco confiáis en vuestras posibilidades? A lo mejor la clave está dentro y no en lo que hagan el resto para daros esa tranquilidad…


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> Yo no se quien tiene la culpa o no si Rusia o ucrania. Pon que la culpa es entera de los rusos, pues aun asi no puede ser es que nos pongamos dependentes de los rusos en gas y petróleo y después nos ponga os totalmente en su contra y no sólo eso tratamos a sus ciudadanos como apestosos y sabes lo cojonudo que eeuu a echo lo mismo en Iraq. Serbia y libia arruinando a esos paises pues a EEUU les comemos la polla.



Yo he estado en Serbia hace no mucho y no me parece un país arruinado, la verdad


----------



## notengodeudas (3 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La fuente es china y la guerra aquella fue terrible. Yo vi una película china sobre Nankin, reciente pero en blanco y negro, y fue de un sadismo y crueldad sin límites.
> Los japoneses, esos tan simpáticos y educados, son en extremo crueles además de unos racistas de cuidado. Incluso Franco a punto estuvo de declararles la guerra por sus asesinatos de religiosos españoles en Filipinas. Y es que él tenía la teoría de las tres guerras, y en la guerra del Pacífico simpatizaba con los aliados sin ningún disimulo.
> En este hilo resulta políticamente incorrecto, pero sí, las bombas atómicas salvaron millones de vidas, porque había millones de japoneses fanáticos dispuestos a morir matando.



Por enésima vez:

Los japos no se rindieron por las bombas americanas. Los japos se rindieron a los americanos porque los soviéticos les habían declarado la guerra.


----------



## Impresionante (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (3 Dic 2022)

*Previsión de la ONU: la población de Ucrania nunca se recuperará 


*

Según las previsiones publicadas por los expertos de la ONU, Ucrania no podrá recuperar la población perdida por la muerte y la emigración masiva, y los datos sobre las pérdidas de las AFU tras los últimos meses no hacen sino agravar la situación. Siempre que el conflicto militar termine dentro de unos meses, la población del país no volverá a alcanzar el nivel de 43,3 millones de personas, cifra que la ONU considera para principios de 2022. Cabe señalar que esta organización no dispone de información precisa sobre la población de Ucrania, ya que a principios de este año no superaba los 30 millones de habitantes. Así, la situación es aún más deplorable de lo que se presenta en la ONU.

Al mismo tiempo, los expertos de la organización señalan que incluso si algunos refugiados ucranianos regresan en los próximos años, la población del país seguirá disminuyendo. Unos 12 millones de refugiados procedentes de Ucrania están registrados en Europa. Incluso antes de que comenzara el SBO ruso, el país tenía una de las tasas de natalidad más bajas del mundo, y el conflicto armado no ha hecho más que agravar el problema. Muchas mujeres jóvenes han huido de Ucrania, y la disminución del porcentaje de mujeres fértiles, junto con la catastrófica pérdida de hombres en edad reproductiva, podría provocar un drástico descenso de la tasa de natalidad.

Según el Comisario Parlamentario de Derechos Humanos, Dmytro Lubinets, un total de más de 14,5 millones de ucranianos han abandonado el país este año, y otros 4,7 millones de ciudadanos son desplazados internos.

Por cierto, el Parlamento Europeo ha constatado un fuerte aumento de la trata de seres humanos y de la explotación sexual y laboral de los refugiados ucranianos, según informa Euractiv. La publicación señala, en particular, que el tráfico de víctimas ucranianas ya está bien establecido, con redes criminales que operan entre Ucrania y países de Europa y Asia Central.
*Прогноз ООН: численность населения Украины никогда не восстановится

Evolución de la población en Ucrania*


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Mira los datos…



miralos tu...


----------



## Expected (3 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya, pero si pretendéis que esa seguridad la de el estado, estamos vendidos
> Por qué os cuesta tanto entender que la motivación no viene de esa seguridad, tú no haces cosas porque si, haces cosas porque te gustan hacerlas, si no, no tendrías ningún reparo a currar de chapero y poner el trasero, a que no?
> Investigas sobre la cura del cáncer si es un tema que te apasiona, no porque te lo diga el estado, o pretenderías hacer como en la URSS, cuando se obligaban a científicos a investigar para el estado?
> La riqueza y la calidad de vida viene determinada por esas pequeñas decisiones que tomamos todos de forma libre, cuando existen hay variedad y crecimiento, cuando no es así, vienen los vales de racionamiento…
> ...



Es mucho más sencillo. Si tengo que ir a cazar conejos para alimentarme en vez de que me traigan la carne picada del Mercadona...pues poco tiempo voy a tener para investigar sobre la cura del cáncer....No es un tema del Estado....sino de conseguir un Estado del bienestar que me permita avanzar.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Falso.
> 
> Nunca han vivido tantos seres humanos en la tierra y eso se debe a la economia de mercado.
> 
> ...



Precisamente por eso pq somos 8.000 millones me reafirmo en lo que digo...

El capitalismo crece exponencialmente... desde las emisiones de CO2 hasta la demografia.... Y no se puede crecer de forma infinita en un planeta finito.

Pero desarrollar esto seria tema de otro hilo...


----------



## notengodeudas (3 Dic 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Izquierda
> Derecha
> Muy difícil
> 
> El equivalente ucraniano de la eso



Si usted se pone en medio un río mirando la corriente hacia la desembocadura, el agua le viene de atrás y discurre hacia adelante, a su izquierda tiene la ribera o margen izdo y a su derecha la ribera o margen derecho del rio






__





Margen izquierda - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El neoliberalismo no es liberalismo, es fascismo.
> 
> El verdadero liberalismo es absolutamente incompatible con el fascismo, es precisamente lo opuesto al fascismo, por eso se inventaron eso del neoliberalismo como disfraz para que el fascismo de toda la vida se hiciera pasar por liberal.



Menuda gilipollez. El fascismo en esencia, es la unión de una nación (o grupo menor) con un mismo objetivo. Es la palabra que define 'la unión hace la fuerza'. Un equipo de fútbol es un fascio. Un grupo de ciudadanos trabajando juntos por X o Y, es un fascio. Veamos la siguiente imagen, es un símbolo que explica una verdad superior:







Representa un hatillo de flechas unido, estas no pueden quebrarse fácilmente ejerciendo presión sobre ellas (una flecha sola se parte fácilmente). Es un símbolo de la fuerza del grupo, de la unión. Y no tiene que ver en absoluto con ninguna ideología política, pese a lo que han estado desde hace décadas metiéndoos en la cabeza. Si eres un 'rojo' y te juntas con varios compañeros ideológicos para conseguir un objetivo, acabas de componer un fascio. Eres un 'puto' fascista.

¿Y qué representa ese filo de hacha vinculado al hatillo de flechas? pues representa el poder del grupo para actuar, pues no solo representa el poder de resistir frente a los ataques, también su capacidad de acción. Esto es simbología iniciática, nada que ver realmente con ninguna ideología política, pese a lo que os han estado metiendo en la cabeza durante décadas. 'UUUUhhh, el fascismo es malo', cuando quienes expelen tales consignas, son fuertes por ser parte de un fascio. Pero ellos no quieren que tú y el resto de los sometidos forméis parte de él. Por eso se infama el símbolo de 'la unión hace la fuerza'.

Alguno pensará: ' Loignorito es fascista'. Que va, y sí. No pertenezco al grupo ideológico que intentó hacer uso de tal concepto para defenderse de la mafia globalista, solo soy un tipo que entiende ese 'lenguaje simbólico' y lo intenta trasladar al resto. Y el 'sí', es por que creo que debemos unirnos y ser 'fascistas' para enfrentar al enemigo que nos agrede. ¿Lo vamos entendiendo? la idea es generar un 'fascio' tanto de gentes de izquierdas como de derechas. Tanto de ateos o agnósticos como de creyentes. Eso no tiene por qué ser antagónico con el frente común, aunque indudablemente, esas diferencias serán arrojadas sobre nosotros para descohesionarnos.

Me gustaría que la gente aparcase las ideologías y entendiese que su enemigo lo ha hecho siempre, usando de estas para dividir y triunfar. No es trabajo fácil. Es más bien uno 'hercúleo'... ¡que va! si Hércules hubiese tenido por objetivo cumplir tal tarea, habría fracasado. Tampoco yo espero triunfar. Es demasiado el peso del adoctrinamiento. Demasiado.


----------



## Iskra (3 Dic 2022)

"Por fin hemos decidido un techo de precios para el petróleo ruso…"

Dmitri Medvédev, expresidente de Rusia y actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad del país, se burló con un meme de la dilatada decisión de Occidente() de introducir un" tope de precios" a los productos petrolíferos procedentes de Rusia.

La medida entrará en vigor en todas las jurisdicciones del G7, la UE y Australia el 5 de diciembre de 2022.



Este Mitia siempre me pareció soso y un poco estirao, pero resulta que es un cachondo. Igual es su CM, pero en todo caso tiene bastante gracia.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Planificar, anticipar y prever es comunista.



Un rifle solo sirve para matar.


----------



## Irene Adler (3 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Mi única filia es la verdad y mis conciudadanos, todos aquellos que honran a sus ancestros y sus valores. Por eso me vituperan los fanáticos, los cms a sueldo y los cretinos autoodiadores (con su apendice de indepes supremacistas).



Eso si lo pones en Facebook como si fuera una cita de Paulo Coelho igual cosecha algún like…

Pero aquí cualquiera puede ver que esas palabras tan rimbombantes, esa auto proclamación como objetivo prioritario de los ataques de los demás solo indica que tu única filia es el personaje que crees ser porque el que eres de verdad debe ser aún más triste

Hasta aquí.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## España1 (3 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Si usted se pone en medio un río mirando la corriente hacia la desembocadura, el agua le viene de atrás y discurre hacia adelante, a su izquierda tiene la ribera o margen izdo y a su derecha la ribera o margen derecho del rio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es. A los que hacemos montañismo siempre nos enseñan que las márgenes es mirando a la desembocadura del río.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Falso.
> 
> Nunca han vivido tantos seres humanos en la tierra y eso se debe a la economia de mercado.
> 
> ...



Y están ahí por que eso es precisamente lo que EEUU quiere y necesita. Y todos sabemos que si quisiesen otra cosa, habrían laminado Cuba como hicieron con otras naciones. Pero tener 'al coco comunista' tan cerca de sus fronteras, es la mejor propaganda para alimentar su complejo militar interno.


----------



## Caracalla (3 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No te he preguntado sobre Patricia Botín y el Ken que ya sabemos todos bien de que pie cojean sino que te he preguntado sobre el capitalismo en el furgol chino donde se pagan traspasos y sueldos millonarios con los que se podrían ayudar a muchísima gente necesitada.
> 
> Así que no te vayas más por las ramas y contesta a lo que te preguntan y si no quieres contestar porque no sabes lo que contestar pues quédate en silencio.
> 
> Saludos.



China no es un país comunista.

Es un país totalitario, con un fuerte control social y económico por parte del partido que a su vez ha abierto la mano a que la iniciativa privada genere la riqueza que "solo" la iniciativa privada puede generar.

Luego se le cobran las tasas convenidas al empresario de turno, se le recuerda su innegociable lealtad eterna al Emperado Xi y todos contentos.

Primera potencia mundial y próximo hegemón cuando Usa sea derroido.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> China no es un país comunista.
> 
> Es un país totalitario, con un fuerte control social y económico por parte del partido que a su vez ha abierto la mano a que la iniciativa privada genere la riqueza que "solo" la iniciativa privada puede generar.
> 
> ...




Ok mira tú que bien.

Ahora cuéntame algo que ya no sepa.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Palomo (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> joder... por eso la ignorancia es la base de la felicidad.



Eso hace tiempo que está claro que es una falacia. La ignorancia te puede llevar a la muerte (kakunas covid). En cualquier caso sería una felicidad efímera ja ja ja


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (3 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> El neoliberalismo no es liberalismo, es fascismo.
> 
> El verdadero liberalismo es absolutamente incompatible con el fascismo, es precisamente lo opuesto al fascismo, por eso se inventaron eso del neoliberalismo como disfraz para que el fascismo de toda la vida se hiciera pasar por liberal.



El Neoliberalismo de fascismo no tiene nada. En todo caso es feudalismo, muy similar al comunismo sovietico donde una elite se apodera por completo del país y de la vida de sus ciudadanos.

El fascimo promocionaba las empresas públicas o pagaba las vacaciones a los obreros.

El neoliberalismo es volver a la aristocracia feudal pero bajo el manto de las coorparaciones, ongs y fundaciones que controlan el cotarro.

Hablemos con propiedad.


----------



## dabuti (3 Dic 2022)

CORONEL BAÑOS CON JORDI WILD.


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Eso si lo pones en Facebook como si fuera una cita de Paulo Coelho igual cosecha algún like…
> 
> Pero aquí cualquiera puede ver que esas palabras tan rimbombantes, esa auto proclamación como objetivo prioritario de los ataques de los demás solo indica que
> tu única filia es el personaje que crees ser porque el que eres de verdad debe ser aún más triste
> ...




Seguro, estoy bien seguro, que usted es alguien mucho más “alegre”. Con palabras mucho menos “rimbombantes” viene a traducir un espíritu “perdonavidas” y sabiondo, excelso conocer de almas ajenas, que solo puede ser, en efecto, fruto de alguien alegre, muy alegre.


----------



## riggedd (3 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> no veo mucho emprendedor entre los funcionarios.



Ni entre la clase política.


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Seguro, estoy bien seguro, que usted es alguien mucho más “alegre”. Con palabras mucho menos “rimbombantes” viene a traducir un espíritu “perdonavidas” y sabiondo, excelso conocedor de almas ajenas, que solo puede ser, en efecto, fruto de alguien alegre, muy alegre.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La fuente es china y la guerra aquella fue terrible. Yo vi una película china sobre Nankin, reciente pero en blanco y negro, y fue de un sadismo y crueldad sin límites.
> Los japoneses, esos tan simpáticos y educados, son en extremo crueles además de unos racistas de cuidado. Incluso Franco a punto estuvo de declararles la guerra por sus asesinatos de religiosos españoles en Filipinas. Y es que él tenía la teoría de las tres guerras, y en la guerra del Pacífico simpatizaba con los aliados sin ningún disimulo.
> En este hilo resulta políticamente incorrecto, pero sí, las bombas atómicas salvaron millones de vidas, porque había millones de japoneses fanáticos dispuestos a morir matando.



Pues tal vez sea así, o al menos la verdad se le parezca. Pero eso de 'fuentes chinas' ¿nos vamos a creer lo que una parte activa en el conflicto dice de la opuesta? ¿sabiendo qué es y en qué consiste la propaganda de guerra? momento para la reflexión.

Y ojo, que yo no estoy por la justificación de la política imperialista japonesa en el siglo XX, ni loco. Ni por sus formas. Pero sí he llamado la atención sobre la equívoca actitud de las sociedades modernas (como las anteriores) de competir contra el resto. De ahí vienen todas nuestras desgracias, de aceptar que 'el hombre es depredador del hombre'. Y es que esa es la política real desde que tenemos conocimiento histórico. De todos y contra todos. Y esto clama por un cambio de paradigma. Uno en el que el dinero y la competencia quedan relegados. Uno en el que la humanidad se hermana y se ayuda, cada cual en su potencia y capacidad. Ese es mi sueño ideal. Pero si seguimos compitiendo, el horror está garantizado.

Y ahora me voy a cenar...


----------



## ROBOTECH (3 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Previsión de la ONU: la población de Ucrania nunca se recuperará
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280874
> *
> ...



Según esta fuente prorrusa Ucrania tendría 15 millones de habitantes.

¿Alguien tiene datos sobre cuántos ucranianos han salido durante el último mes?
Los datos de la ONU omiten a Rusia y parecen tirar demasiado a la baja en las últimas semanas. Ya ni la ONU es una fuente fiable.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Dic 2022)

Parece que envían otra tanda de misiles, las sirenas suenan en media Ucrania.


----------



## Caracalla (3 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menuda gilipollez. El fascismo en esencia, es la unión de una nación (o grupo menor) con un mismo objetivo. Es la palabra que define 'la unión hace la fuerza'. Un equipo de fútbol es un fascio. Un grupo de ciudadanos trabajando juntos por X o Y, es un fascio. Veamos la siguiente imagen, es un símbolo que explica una verdad superior:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema es que una idología no es más que una propuesta.

Una propuesta debe ser testada de forma objetiva y evaluar sus defectos y sus virtudes.

China ha hecho exactamente esto. Cuba sigue anclada en las gilipolleces disfuncionales del marxismo-lineninsmo y ahí les tienes, viviendo de la caridad.

Lo que es lamentable es fichar por una ideología y defenderla a toda costa, ese fanatismo es lo más reaccionario y cutre que te puedes tirar a la cara. No hay diferencia entre un fanático woke, un fanático liberal, un fanático comunista o un Taliban. Son la misma mierda. ADN de baja calidad que tiende a hipervicularse con algo para cubrir sus evidentes deficiencias como persona.


----------



## kelden (3 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> China no es un país comunista.
> 
> Es un país totalitario, con un fuerte control social y económico por parte del partido *que a su vez ha abierto la mano a que la iniciativa privada genere la riqueza que "solo" la iniciativa privada puede generar.
> 
> ...




No es tan simple. Media empresa es el del estado y los impuestos apenas existen puesto que el estado participa directamente de los beneficios y del knowhow generado.. Si no te gusta, no abres empresa. Y hay áreas donde la iniciativa privada está vetada.

Esto a nivel de grandes empresas. Me imagino que si abres una taberna te dejarán en paz ...


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Dic 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Ni entre la clase política.



viven atenazados por la inseguridad que les provoca elucubrar la próxima forma de joder a los españoles.


----------



## piru (3 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Seguro que hacían eso? por que la fuente a buen seguro será yanki, y ya conocemos las mentiras que expelen contra cualquiera a quien califiquen de enemigo. Ahora dicen de los rusos que van violando hasta abuelitas por ahí con 'kits de viagra' ¿también es cierto eso? la fuente es la misma.
> 
> A día de hoy, todo lo que se ha contado sobre los enemigos de los anglosajones para mi está en cuestión, en muy seria cuestión. Y eso incluye a la Alemania nazi, a la Rusia comunista y a su URSS, a los sirios con sus 'bidones bomba masacrando civiles', a los irakís asaltando maternidades, a los afganos 'escondiendo a Bin Laden', etc.. No me creo una mierda de lo que dicen ahora ni de lo que dijeron antaño. Nada. Y me parece muy surrealista leer descalificaciones a enemigos de esa sucia mafia respaldadas por los que se supone que están en su contra ¿nos vamos a ir enterando de como son las cosas? ¿o nos vamos a ir creyendo la propaganda del enemigo 'si nos viene bien'?



La parte de los bebés ensartados por las bayonetas japos me ha recordado la escena de la Kermesse Heroique de bebés ensartados en las picas de los sanguinarios españoles:



Un clásico de la propaganda anglo


----------



## rudeboy (3 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Previsión de la ONU: la población de Ucrania nunca se recuperará
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280874
> *
> ...



Esta es la clave de esta guerra, ¿para que ocupar Ucrania si puedes convertirla en un desierto?
Cuando acabe toda esta historia Ucrania será un país inmenso con la población de Moldavia, viviendo a crédito del fmi y del que todo joven huirá como la peste al cumplir los 18 años


----------



## Seronoser (3 Dic 2022)

El frente de Bakhmut sigue colapsando incluso en fin de semana.

Hoy los rusos han liberado Pidhorodne, con lo que se aseguran cortar todas las carreteras que conducen a Bakhmut, desde el resto de lo que todavía es el Donbas ocupado por Ucrania. Pasito a pasito, se cierra el caldero sobre esa zona. En cuanto caiga Klishchivka, al sur, lugar que ya están asediando los Wagner, game over para Bakhmut.

Las bajas ucranianas de la última semana se cuentan por miles de muertos, porque ya no hay sitios donde esconderse; Bakhmut está arrasado, no queda nada en pie; y los árboles ya no tienen hojas, y se ve a los ucras escondidos debajo de ellas.

Además, no nieva ni hay niebla, y los drones funcionan perfectamente, guiando a la artillería rusa.
Es una carnicería de las buenas.

Os dejo una captura que he editado sobre el lugar concreto que han tomado esta tarde los rusos:


----------



## MiguelLacano (3 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CORONEL BAÑOS CON JORDI WILD.



El coronel Baños está tan sorprendido como el resto de los especialistas en la materia por los gruesos errores cometidos por Rusia. El futuro es incierto, pero está claro que estamos en un 20 contra uno, a cara perro, que los generales rusos van a tener que controlar con muchísima dificultad. Las pérdidas por ambos lados son brutales, pero no todos dan esas cifras. La mayoría apuran a dividir por tres. 100.000 muertos implicarían no menos de 300.000 bajas, y eso es muy difícil de soportar por cualquier servicio asistencial militar, a día de hoy. He visto imágenes de las sva ucras actuando, y me inclino por cifras de muertos en el entorno de los 20.000 con efectivamente 60.000 bajas. Lo peor es que los rusos andan por cifras apenas ligeramente más bajas. Una guerra artillera como la que el infame de Putin ha terminado haciendo, es siempre una carnicería sin sentido, que solo se termina por el agotamiento de vidas y de logística.


----------



## kelden (3 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El coronel Baños está tan sorprendido como el resto de los especialistas en la materia por los gruesos errores cometidos por Rusia. El futuro es incierto, pero está claro que estamos en un 20 contra uno, a cara perro, que los generales rusos van a tener que controlar con muchísima dificultad. Las pérdidas por ambos lados son brutales, pero no todos dan esas cifras. La mayoría apuran a dividir por tres. 100.000 muertos implicarían no menos de 300.000 bajas, y eso es muy difícil de soportar por cualquier servicio asistencial militar, a día de hoy. He visto imágenes de las sva ucras actuando, y me inclino por cifras de muertos en el entorno de los 20.000 con efectivamente 60.000 bajas. Lo peor es que los rusos andan por cifras apenas ligeramente más bajas. Una guerra artillera como la que el infame de Putin ha terminado haciendo, es siempre una carnicería sin sentido, que solo se termina por el agotamiento de vidas y de logística.



20.000 no es nada ...... aun les quedan 680.000 (a pricipio de la guerra se dió una cifra de 700.000 combatientes ukros). A cualquier cosa le llamas "pérdida brutal" ..... Así pueden tirar 4 ó 5 años todavía.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El coronel Baños está tan sorprendido como el resto de los especialistas en la materia por los gruesos errores cometidos por Rusia. El futuro es incierto, pero está claro que estamos en un 20 contra uno, a cara perro, que los generales rusos van a tener que controlar con muchísima dificultad. Las pérdidas por ambos lados son brutales, pero no todos dan esas cifras. La mayoría apuran a dividir por tres. 100.000 muertos implicarían no menos de 300.000 bajas, y eso es muy difícil de soportar por cualquier servicio asistencial militar, a día de hoy. He visto imágenes de las sva ucras actuando, y me inclino por cifras de muertos en el entorno de los 20.000 con efectivamente 60.000 bajas. Lo peor es que los rusos andan por cifras apenas ligeramente más bajas. Una guerra artillera como la que el infame de Putin ha terminado haciendo, es siempre una carnicería sin sentido, que solo se termina por el agotamiento de vidas y de logística.



Las guerras relámpago siempre acaban con la retirada del invasor. Siempre.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No es tan simple. Media empresa es el del estado y los impuestos apenas existen puesto que el estado participa directamente de los beneficos. Si no te gusta, no abres empresa. Y hay áreas donde la iniciativa privada está vetada.



La cuestión china es muy sencilla

Donde estaba en 1980 y donde está ahora?

A cuantos millones han sacado de la pobreza?

Que no hay libertad y el Estado/partido lo manda todo? Por supuesto pero si hay que elegir entre comer todos los días o libertad ... bueno la elección es sencilla

De todas formas lo que es China ahora no se puede medir en términos de capitalismo - comunismo es sencillamente el sistema imperial de las dinanstías que ha regido en China desde siempre adaptado al siglo XXI

1.- Un emperador que ahora es el presidente con poderes absolutos (antes por ser "el hijo del cielo" ahora por ser el lider del partido)

2.- Unos mandarines a las ordenes del emperador en las provincias que ahora es el aparato del partido

3.- Un sistema basado en la meritocracia (los chinos inventaron las oposiciones) que garantiza que no pase como en Occidente y que los inutiles-mediocres no suban por el escalafón

Que es un sistema imperfecto, una dictadura y que no hay libertad ??? por supuesto pero los resultados en cuanto a la evolución del bienestar del pueblo ahí están ...


----------



## kelden (3 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La cuestión china es muy sencilla
> 
> Donde estaba en 1980 y donde está ahora?
> 
> ...



China es otra historia. Tienen un continuidad histórico-cultural de 5.000 años. Algo así como si el imperio egipcio faraónico hubiera sobrevivido hasta hoy.

Con mi comentario no los estaba descalificando. Simplemente le explicaba al que respondía que en China la iniciativa privada está supeditada al interés de la comunidad, no al revés. Que no es solo una cuestión de lealtad al partido y barra libre.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Es mucho más sencillo. Si tengo que ir a cazar conejos para alimentarme en vez de que me traigan la carne picada del Mercadona...pues poco tiempo voy a tener para investigar sobre la cura del cáncer....No es un tema del Estado....sino de conseguir un Estado del bienestar que me permita avanzar.



Coño, pues para tener ese “estado de bienestar” es necesario tener una sociedad donde sea sencillo montar una empresa, donde el emprendimiento sea la base y donde la gente quiera hacer cosas
Ya te adelanto que ese “estado de bienestar” en una sociedad donde la gente quiera ser funcionario es imposible 
La mejor seguridad es ser responsable con uno mismo, con sus acciones y con lo que hace, digo yo


----------



## alfonbass (3 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> miralos tu...



Míralos tú, no se trata de coger solo lo que te interesa y escabullirte en eso, si tienes datos, vamos a verlos, ya verás como esa pobreza se está erradicando gracias a la tecnología y a que en muchos lugares han entendido (no hace falta ser muy listo) que eso de tener una dictadura es incompatible con una sociedad prospera


----------



## NS 4 (3 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> La gente escucha a estos popes y está convencida de que no hay ningún problema energético. La semana pasada, en mi entorno, la gente diciendo que para cuando escasee el gas ya hay otras energías alternativas que lo sustituyen sin problemas, huertas solares, aerogeneradores, etc y que no las han desarrollado porque no hacía falta, pero si ahora se necesitan se ponen y ya está.
> 
> Yo no daba crédito. Escasea el gas y el diesel para la industria y por arte de magia van a aparecer sistemas de producción de energía de la nada . Por lo visto no hay que fabricarlos ni habrá que conseguir las materias primas necesarias ni nada, aparecerán por que sí de repente. No entienden que habría que conseguir energía para que el mundo siga funcionando y además energía extra para fabricar energías alternativas, construir esos nuevos sistemas milagrosos de producción de energía, etc. Si andamos escasos de energía para mantener nuestras industrias, ¿de dónde vamos a sacar la energía extra necesaria para desarrollar tecnologías nuevas y/o construir los tropemil molinos/paneles/sistema milagroso desconocido de producción de energía?
> 
> ...



Les diran que es por el cambio climatico,..y ellos como borregamen que son...pasaran hambre, estrecheces...sacrificios...

Y lo aceptaran tan ricamente.

Si despues se lo insinuas...por ser apriori...te llamaran capitan aposteriori...pues no saben otra cosa que estar subidos en su pedestal de soberbia...y autocomplacencia.
PORQUE ELLOS LO VALEN


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Dic 2022)

También habéis de contar en China con las deslocalización que hubieron de empresas occidentales, imaginaros;

1.- Yo soy un ingeniero chino
2.- Me contrata una empresa extranjera para fabricar en china.
3.- Necesitan unos muelles especiales que vienen de Europa.
4.- El ingeniero ve la necesidad y calcula que si tuviera la maquina, le saldrían más baratos y podría venderlos a mejor precio que los Europeos.
5.- Se va a un Banco y le explica el tema, el banco lo único que le pido es un contrato de compra de esos muelles por una empresa solvente para que pueda pagar la maquina, instalación y empleados.
6.- El ingeniero Chino lo plantea a la empresa que el puede conseguir esos muelles más baratos, simplemente necesita un contrato de compra.
7.- Consigue el contrato de compra y pide el préstamo.
8.- Compra la maquina y ve que hay una demanda de otras empresas para este tipo de muelles
9.- El chino se forra  

Eso en Cuba no paso debido al bloqueo, nadie invertía ahí y eso no generaba ninguna industria auxiliar, el bloqueo es parte de la no-evolución de Cuba.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> El problema es que una idología no es más que una propuesta.
> 
> Una propuesta debe ser testada de forma objetiva y evaluar sus defectos y sus virtudes.
> 
> ...



He pretendido trascender más allá de las ideologías con mi argumentación. ¿Puede argumentar en base a ello? Pues es que un woke, un fanático liberal, uno comunista o un talibán, son 'fascistas', desde la perspectiva de la interpretación de los símbolos para las realidades comunes. Son gentes 'unidas como un fascio' para presentar un frente común ante una agresión. Y no es cuestión de 'ADN's de baja calidad'. Es cuestión de lo que las masas aquí y allá son capaces de asimilar, y lo que las élites dan por hecho. Creo que usted pertenece al segundo grupo ¿puedo esperar que argumente en base a esto?


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> La parte de los bebes ensartados por las bayonetas japos me ha recordado la escena de la Kermesse Heroique de bebes ensartados en las picas de los sanguinarios españoles:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280899
> 
> Un clásico de la propaganda anglo



No lo conocía. Muy bien traído pues. Se ve que 'el argumento' no es nuevo.


----------



## Roedr (3 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> *China es otra historia. Tienen un continuidad histórico-cultural de 5.000 años. A*lgo así como si el imperio egipcio faraónico hubiera sobrevivido hasta hoy.
> 
> Con mi comentario no los estaba descalificando. Simplemente le explicaba al que respondía que en China la iniciativa privada está supeditada al interés de la comunidad, no al revés. Que no es solo una cuestión de lealtad al partido y barra libre.



Típico lugar común de la gente que nunca ha ida a China. De la China antigua no queda una mierda en la China actual. Los comunistas de Mao se cargaron todo el legado cultural chino. La cultura china se preserva en Taiwan, un poco en Singapur, y poco más.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La cuestión china es muy sencilla
> 
> Donde estaba en 1980 y donde está ahora?
> 
> ...



Si acaso los resultados para el bienestar de la clase dominante. Vamos a ver, pregunta obvia ¿por qué se deslocalizan empresas a China? pues por que a los trabajadores se les paga menos. Y por que las medidas reguladoras tanto del trabajo como medioambientales, son más laxas.

Ahora imaginemos China dando a sus trabajadores tanto como damos en España ¿se mudarían las empresas allí? ¿a que no? pues eso.


----------



## ROBOTECH (3 Dic 2022)

A Canadá ya han llegado más de 130.000 ucranianos en lo que va de año.
Y hay más de 400.000 solicitudes de residencia temporal aprobadas:












Ukraine immigration measures: Key figures - Canada.ca


Key statistics related to immigration measures for those affected by the Russian invasion of Ukraine




www.canada.ca







En Alemania:
*Guerra de Ucrania: los alemanes luchan contra la afluencia de refugiados ucranianos*

Las últimas cifras dicen que un millón de ucranianos han huido a Alemania desde el comienzo de la invasión a gran escala de Rusia en febrero.
por Jenny Colina
corresponsal de la BBC en Berlín

*En un antiguo aeródromo, en las afueras de Berlín, casi 1.000 personas duermen en gigantescas tiendas de campaña con calefacción. La capital alemana está luchando por albergar adecuadamente a los refugiados de Ucrania.*
Y, a medida que avanza el invierno y Rusia continúa atacando la infraestructura energética de Ucrania, las autoridades locales están preparando rápidamente más refugios de emergencia en previsión de la llegada de lo que estiman podría ser hasta 10.000 personas más.

_Espero decenas, si no cientos de miles de mujeres y niños ucranianos más... ya hay más inmigrantes viviendo en muchas comunidades que en el año de la crisis de refugiados de 2015-16._
*Frederik Paul*
CDU político escrito en Die Welt

"Nuestras capacidades están agotadas", dijo. "Nuestras espaldas están contra la pared".
El estado de ánimo se está oscureciendo; las autoridades registraron 65 ataques a alojamientos de refugiados en lo que va de año, un aumento significativo con respecto a 2021.






Este hotel que alberga a refugiados ucranianos fue incendiado en un presunto ataque incendiario el mes pasado.

Y una encuesta reciente de la emisora nacional encontró que las preocupaciones sobre la inmigración habían aumentado en el último año: el 53 % de los encuestados estaban preocupados porque llegaba demasiada gente a Alemania, un 11 % más que en septiembre de 2021.








Ukraine war: Germans struggle with influx of Ukrainian refugees


As winter sets in, there are warnings that some communities cannot cope with more arrivals.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Pato Sentado (3 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sorprendieron a nuestros soldados cargando munición y abrieron fuego contra ellos con su artillería. Nuestros hombres se escondieron inmediatamente en una casa vecina, pero el bombardeo dañó el camión Ural en el que se había cargado previamente la munición: el camión se incendió. Si la munición hubiera detonado, nuestros soldados habrían muerto. Uno de los soldados, a pesar de los riesgos, se subió al "Ural" en llamas y lo alejó de sus compañeros de armas. Este soldado merece el máximo galardón por esta hazaña.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aclarado el misterio, pues si es verdad es un héroe. El vídeo es tremendo.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Típico lugar común de la gente que nunca ha ida a China. De la China antigua no queda una mierda en la China actual. Los comunistas de Mao se cargaron todo el legado cultural chino. La cultura china se preserva en Taiwan, un poco en Singapur, y poco más.








10 Templos y Monasterios del Budismo más Importantes en China, 10 Templos y Monasterios Budistas en China


Presentamos los 10 templos y monasterios del budismo más importantes en China para su plan del viaje a China. Si le interesa en los templos o monasterios budistas, se espera que le sirven.




www.viajedechina.com


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Típico lugar común de la gente que nunca ha ida a China. De la China antigua no queda una mierda en la China actual. Los comunistas de Mao se cargaron todo el legado cultural chino. La cultura china se preserva en Taiwan, un poco en Singapur, y poco más.



El confucionismo va en la sangre china desde hace 2500 años y confucio no hizo más que reflejar y sistematizar el pensamiento que ya existía desde hacía otros 2000. No es un sistema político ni una religión, es una forma de entender la vida. Una filosofía de vida que no tiene nada que ver con la nuestra.


----------



## Irene Adler (4 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Seguro, estoy bien seguro, que usted es alguien mucho más “alegre”. Con palabras mucho menos “rimbombantes” viene a traducir un espíritu “perdonavidas” y sabiondo, excelso conocer de almas ajenas, que solo puede ser, en efecto, fruto de alguien alegre, muy alegre.



Pues te has acercado bastante…

Alegre? Si, sin duda

Sabionda? No tanto como me gustaría, pero gracias, me lo tomo como un cumplido

Excelso conocer de almas ajenas? Solo he dicho mi opinión, si he pisado el callo ya es otro tema

Perdonavidas? No exactamente, pero reconozco que entre mis muchos defectos está el no poderme resistir a bajar de los altares a aquellos que se suben solitos…

Si eso es todo ya podemos ignorarnos cordialmente…

A los demás perdón por salir del tema


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> 10 Templos y Monasterios del Budismo más Importantes en China, 10 Templos y Monasterios Budistas en China
> 
> 
> Presentamos los 10 templos y monasterios del budismo más importantes en China para su plan del viaje a China. Si le interesa en los templos o monasterios budistas, se espera que le sirven.
> ...



¿No estarás poniendo templos tibetanos?


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El confucionismo va en la sangre china desde hace 2500 años y confucio no hizo más que reflejar y sistematizar el pensamiento que ya existía desde hacía otros 2000. No es un sistema político ni una religión, es una forma de entender la vida. Una filosofía de vida que no tiene nada que ver con la nuestra.



Y en la nuestra el judaísmo y el cristianismo. Confucio no los hace mejores o especiales.


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Y en la nuestra el judaísmo y el cristianismo. Confucio no los hace mejores o especiales.



Yo no he dicho que sean mejores o peores. He dicho que tienen algo que no tiene nadie más: una continuidad histórico-cultural de 5000 años. Eso los hace en muchas cosas mejores y en otras peores. Por ejemplo, por sus principios confucionistas, son infinitamente mejores a la hora de gobernar una sociedad y planificar objetivos a largo plazo. Por contra hay menos libertad individual, el individuo es un engranaje de la máquina que es lo importante. También tienen una tendencia al estancamiento cuando alcanzan lo que ellos llaman "armonía". Ya les pasó cuando fueron primera potencia mundial y por "complacencia" acabaron colonizados. Eso no es fruto del comunismo, es fruto de su historia .... siempre ha sido así .... incluso lo es ahora en Taiwan.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Dic 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Izquierda
> Derecha
> Muy difícil
> 
> El equivalente ucraniano de la eso



Que no os enteráis. Los ucranianos habían cruzado la desembocadura del Diepper en lanchas rápidas y desembarcado en la península de Kinburn, como preludio de un imparable avance sobre Crimea. A lo mejor es que al quedarse sin electricidad ya no pueden recargar las lanchas (van con bateria) y han de evacuar esa cabeza de playa en la margen izquierda... pero ya volverán.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al final, los liberales a carta cabal suelen ser los primeros en incumplir sus propias reglas. Libertad para lo mio, pero para lo de los demás... como que no.



Bueno...entonces esos supuestos "liberales" de los que hablas ...son como los rojos españoles ...no???

Tolerancia para lo mio...

Permisividad para lo mio...

Atencion para lo mio...

Financiacion para lo mio...

Regulacion para lo mio...

Dinerito para los mios...


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que sean mejores o peores. He dicho que tienen algo que no tiene nadie más: una continuidad histórico-cultural de 5000 años. Eso los hace en muchas cosas mejores y en otras peores. Por ejemplo, por sus principios confucionistas, son infinitamente mejores a la hora de gobernar una sociedad y planificar objetivos a largo plazo. Por contra hay menos libertad individual, el individuo es un engranaje de la máquina que es lo importante. También tienen una tendencia al estancamiento cuando alcanzan lo que ellos llaman "armonía". Ya les pasó cuando fueron primera potencia mundial y por "complacencia" acabaron colonizados. Eso no es fruto del comunismo, es fruto de su historia .... siempre ha sido así .... incluso lo es ahora en Taiwan.




Contestarte es casi un acto de caridad. Pero de dónde sacas lo de los 5000 años?. Confucio es del S. VI-V a.C. La dinastía imperial japonesa es incluso anterior. Y de la cultura judía ni hablemos. 

En China no les queda una mierda de lo que tuvieron. Tienen casi todo reconstruido. Hasta la Gran Muralla está en gran parte reconstruida.


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Contestarte es casi un acto de caridad. Pero de dónde sacas lo de los 5000 años?. Confucio es del S. VI-V a.C. La dinastía imperial japonesa es incluso anterior. Y de la cultura judía ni hablemos.
> 
> En China no les queda una mierda de lo que tuvieron. Tienen casi todo reconstruido. Hasta la Gran Muralla está en gran parte reconstruida.



Que atrevida es la ignorancia.

Historia de China - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> La existencia de documentos escritos hace cerca de 3500 años ha permitido el desarrollo en China de una tradición historiográfica muy precisa, que ofrece una narración continua desde las primeras dinastías hasta la Edad Contemporánea.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Y en la nuestra el judaísmo y el cristianismo. Confucio no los hace mejores o especiales.



El judaísmo y el cristianismo son adiposidades, especialmente el judaísmo y su tendencia al fatalismo que lastra la evolución cultural y ética. El cristianismo se adaptó mejor a la cultura grecolatina, que es un batiburrillo evolucionado de todo lo que se coció en el Mediterráneo.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> 10 Templos y Monasterios del Budismo más Importantes en China, 10 Templos y Monasterios Budistas en China
> 
> 
> Presentamos los 10 templos y monasterios del budismo más importantes en China para su plan del viaje a China. Si le interesa en los templos o monasterios budistas, se espera que le sirven.
> ...



Deberías avergonzarte en poner una lista en la que lo único que vale la pena son los templos tibetanos, no los chinos. El resto están al nivel de un templo random sin cuidar (hay algunos) japonés, y años luz de otros países como Tailandia.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> El judaísmo y el cristianismo son adiposidades, especialmente el judaísmo y su tendencia al fatalismo que l*astra la evolución cultural y ética.* El cristianismo se adaptó mejor a la cultura grecolatina, que es un batiburrillo evolucionado de todo lo que se coció en el Mediterráneo.



Pues yo cuando pienso en grandes genios me salen unos cuantos judíos, siendo la nada en porcentaje de la población mundial. No sé que lastrarán, pero desde luego no lastran la evolución intelectual del Ser Humano, más bien al contrario.


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues yo cuando pienso en grandes genios me salen unos cuantos judíos, siendo la nada en porcentaje de la población mundial. No sé que lastrarán, pero desde luego no lastran la evolución intelectual del Ser Humano, más bien al contrario.



Tu no piensas. Tu tienes un móntón de tópicos que te metieron en la cabeza en la escuela franquista y en tu casa y de eso vas tirando para sortear la vida como buenamente puedes .....


----------



## RIFKINiano (4 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La cuestión china es muy sencilla
> 
> Donde estaba en 1980 y donde está ahora?
> 
> ...



China está mordiendo ahora la mano que le ha dado de comer, que somos nosotros los occidentales, dejándoles que fabricaran primero las muñecas y los petardos, y luego la alta tecnología. 

¿Podrá seguir creciendo China sin ser la fábrica del mundo? Yo no lo tengo tan claro. Tiene una población interna enorme, pero recursos energéticos y materias primas no tiene tantos, aunque los ha comprado con los dólares que les ha proporcionado occidente. Occidente y China están cogidos de los huevos uno del otro, y dicendo: no nos hagamos daño, eh?


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu no piensas. Tu tienes un móntón de tópicos que te metieron en la cabeza en la escuela franquista y en tu casa y de eso vas tirando para sortear la vida como buenamente puedes .....



hehe no esperaba una contestación más inteligente de ti.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Es español el que no puede ser otra cosa" Antonio Cánovas del Castillo, ilustre malagueño.



Pues menos mal...ehhh!!


----------



## Teuro (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Contestarte es casi un acto de caridad. Pero de dónde sacas lo de los 5000 años?. Confucio es del S. VI-V a.C. La dinastía imperial japonesa es incluso anterior. Y de la cultura judía ni hablemos.
> 
> En China no les queda una mierda de lo que tuvieron. Tienen casi todo reconstruido. Hasta la Gran Muralla está en gran parte reconstruida.



El Egipto de los Faraones, Oriente Medio y la antigua Mesopotamia siguen exactamente donde estaban, eso si, se 'han transformado en otra cosa'.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Es español el que no puede ser otra cosa" Antonio Cánovas del Castillo, ilustre malagueño.



Tu no has entendido una mierda.

El que no es español es ZHUBNORMAL


----------



## Nefersen (4 Dic 2022)

Según un experto de A3, los ucranianos van a ganar la guerra porque están mejor equipados, con ropas de abrigo suministrada por la Otan, mientras que los rusos no resisten bien el frio.


----------



## anonimo123 (4 Dic 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Según un experto de A3, los ucranianos van a ganar la guerra porque están mejor equipados, con ropas de abrigo suministrada por la Otan, mientras que los rusos no resisten bien el frio.


----------



## Adriano II (4 Dic 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Tiene una población interna enorme, pero recursos energéticos y materias primas no tiene tantos



Aquí la gran cagada de Occidente, hacer que chinos y rusos se echen en brazos los unos de los otros más que nada por tener un enemigo común

Rusia tiene todo eso que le falta a China (recursos energéticos y materias primas)



RIFKINiano dijo:


> aunque los ha comprado con los dólares que les ha proporcionado occidente. Occidente y China están cogidos de los huevos uno del otro, y dicendo: no nos hagamos daño, eh?



Antes era Occidente la fábrica del mundo pq era quien dominaba la tecnología

Ahora China está sobrepasando a Occidente en tecnología (solo hay que ver la cantidad de ingenieros, informáticos, matemáticos, físicos, etc que salen cada año de las universidades de uno y otro) y ya es la fábrica del mundo

Si occidente no tiene ni materias primas ni energía (USA produce mucho petróleo con el fracking pero consume más siendo un importador neto) y no es la fábrica del mundo ... ¿En que respalda su papel moneda?, en nada

Y si están respaldados en nada cuanto valen esos dolares y euros ?

Corolario:

1.- Rusia tiene recursos energéticos, materias primas y millones y millones de toneladas de cereales 
2.- China tiene tecnología (o tendrá) y es la fábrica del mundo
3.- Occidente tiene papelitos de colores respaldados en la nada

No veo para que (1) y (2) van a necesitar a (3)


----------



## NS 4 (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No, para muchos vivir bien es poder llevar una vida previsible.



Sin responsabilidades...papa estado...vivan las caenas...ZHU mediante...


----------



## delhierro (4 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> El coronel Baños está tan sorprendido como el resto de los especialistas en la materia por los gruesos errores cometidos por Rusia. El futuro es incierto, pero está claro que estamos en un 20 contra uno, a cara perro, que los generales rusos van a tener que controlar con muchísima dificultad. Las pérdidas por ambos lados son brutales, pero no todos dan esas cifras. La mayoría apuran a dividir por tres. 100.000 muertos implicarían no menos de 300.000 bajas, y eso es muy difícil de soportar por cualquier servicio asistencial militar, a día de hoy. He visto imágenes de las sva ucras actuando, y me inclino por cifras de muertos en el entorno de los 20.000 con efectivamente 60.000 bajas. Lo peor es que los rusos andan por cifras apenas ligeramente más bajas. Una guerra artillera como la que el infame de Putin ha terminado haciendo, es siempre una carnicería sin sentido, que solo se termina por el agotamiento de vidas y de logística.



Carece de sentido equiparar las bajas, posiblemente los ucranianos tienen x8 x10 la cifra de muertos de los rusos. Se ve en el número de prisioneros, que tiene una proporción similar.

Los ucranianos dejaron atras toda la guarnición en Mariupol, 4000 prisioneros , 10.000 muertos. Los rusos cuando se han visto en problemas se han retirado, la ultima vez en Jerson sin practicamente bajas.

La potencia artillera de los rusos es mucho mayor, y ademas cuentan con la aviación que aunque no usen intensivamente participa. Tambien estan los ataques de misiles contra agrupaciones en la retaguardia.

Los rusos estan limitados por planes politicos, y han cometido cagadas épicas como cuando acercaron al Moskova, o permitieron el trafico en el puente sin controlarlo. Pero afirmar que tienen bajas similares lo veo absolutamente descabellado. De hecho estan cuidando sus bajas bastante, cediendo incluso territorios.

Los ruso pueden haber perdio unos 15.000 - 20.000 muertos contando a los republicanos. Los ucranianos seguramente pasan de los 100.000.


----------



## Iskra (4 Dic 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 283, 03/12/2022. Vladímir Yákovlevich Kolpakchi (Kiev, 26 de agosto jul./ 7 de septiembre de 1899 greg. – Moscú, 17 de mayo de 1961) fue un general soviéti…




iwwz.org





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 283, 03/12/2022.


Spoiler: Kolpakchi, héroe de Kiev



Vladímir Yákovlevich Kolpakchi (Kiev, 26 de agosto jul./ 7 de septiembre de 1899 greg. – Moscú, 17 de mayo de 1961) fue un general soviético que combatió en las filas del Ejército Rojo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Por su destacada actuación en la exitosa ofensiva del Vístula – Óder se le concedió el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética el 6 de abril de 1945.


*Kiev celebra el tope de 60 dólares el barril ruso*:


Spoiler



como diría el "desaparecido" Clapham: Ilusos de eux o algo así


«Destruirá» la economía de Rusia. Kiev celebra que el tope de 60 dólares por barril de petróleo, acordado por los países de la UE, el G-7 y Australia, «vaya a destruir la economía de Rusia, que pagará y será responsable de todos sus crímenes», aunque hubiera preferido topar el precio a la mitad, 30 dólares/barril, «para destruir más rápido la economía rusa».

Rusia ha recaudado 67.000 millones por sus ventas de crudo a la Unión Europea desde el inicio de la guerra de Ucrania. Y no solo eso, Rusia ha registrado ingresos récords desde que se impusieron las sanciones. Ayer mismo aparecian esto datos: Extraordinario resultado del PMI*** ruso: 53,2 en noviembre: la mayor expansión en más de 5 años.

Las empresas rusas reciben nuevos pedidos, contratan personal, invierten en producción VS UE 47 contracción en promedio PMI… Por esta medida: sanciones más daño UE que Rusia. Pronóstico del PIB del año fiscal < -3%
*** Índice de gestores de compras (Purchasing Managers’ Index (PMI).

Y como Zelensky sueña con destruir la economía rusa, *algunos datos de su destrucción actual: Especial para Zelensky.*

El presupuesto ruso registra superávit hasta septiembre pese a las sanciones. El presupuesto del Estado ruso registró hasta septiembre un superávit del 0,2% del PIB, equivalente a unos 200.000 millones de rublos (3.287 millones de dólares), pese a las sanciones occidentales por la campaña bélica de Rusia en Ucrania, informó hoy el ministro de Finanzas, Antón Siluánov.en explicaciones al primer ministro, Mijaíl Mishustin,.

«Las sanciones y restricciones no afectaron a la ejecución del presupuesto federal. Todas las obligaciones se cumplen en su totalidad de forma ininterrumpida», dijo en una reunión del Gobierno.

El ministro señaló que los ingresos para el periodo de referencia también resultaron ser más altos en comparación con el año pasado. «Los ingresos también son más altos que los del año pasado. Vemos que este año los ingresos ascendieron en nueve meses a 19,7 billones de rublos (323.774 millones de dólares)», señaló Siluánov.

Es decir, Rusia en 9 meses lleva el mayor incremento en el presupuesto gracias a los altísimos ingresos que han tenido. Por cierto, la economía ucraniana está en la UCI, -35% de su PIB este año, y el próximo será peor.

Y para colmo de occidente: Noticia de hoy «La economía rusa en 2023 se contraerá un 2,5%. La economía rusa se contraerá un 2,5% el próximo año, además de una contracción del 3% en 2022, según un sondeo de Reuters, con una inflación persistentemente alta que da al banco central un margen limitado para recortar los tipos de interés».

No olvidemos la frase y contexto, esto escribí el 08 de abril 2022: Hay café que sientan mejores que otros, y los rusos, me han hecho saborear muy buenos cafés este último tiempo. «Hemos aplastado totalmente la economía de Rusia», cabecita de zanahoria, Jen Psaki. 15/03/2022.

*La respuesta rusa al tope de precios de un producto suyo: Rusia cortará el suministro de crudo a Europa este mismo año*, según su embajador. Rusia dejará de suministrar petróleo a Europa este mismo año, después de que la UE decidiera topar el precio del barril ruso, afirmó hoy el embajador ruso ante los organismos internacionales en Viena, Mijaíl Ulyanov.

«A partir de este año #Europa vivirá sin petróleo ruso. #Moscú ya ha dejado claro que NO suministrará #petróleo a los países que apoyen la limitación de precios contra el mercado», escribió Ulyanov en su cuenta de Twitter y en otras redes sociales. «Muy pronto la #UE culpará a #Rusia por utilizar el petróleo como arma», vaticinó el representante del Kremlin en su escueto comunicado.
Hay que destacar que es por primera vez en la historia, que un comprador le fija el precio a un vendedor.

*Los combates son especialmente «duros» en el este del país* con situación «*difícil» cerca de Bajmut y «dificultades» en Jersón.* Cuando se cumplen hoy 283 días de guerra en Ucrania, hay una situación «difícil» cerca de Bajmut, que se ha convertido en un objetivo simbólico y político para Rusia», en el óblast de Donetsk, y también hay «dificultades» en Jersón, donde hasta el próximo lunes se evacuará a los ciudadanos del territorio ocupado por Rusia, en la orilla oriental del río Dniéper, en medio de los temores de que se intensifican los combates.

Ah, hay combates y temores del lado ucraniano, solo falta que aparezca un jefe de ellos y digan que dejan la ciudad porque es indefendible…, los rusos hicieron un gran movimiento táctico pasando a la otra orilla del río Hoy los ucranianos se arrepienten.

El presidente Volodímir *Zelenski , se ha mostrado convencido de que habrá un tribunal especial* sobre la agresión que juzgará a Rusia por su agresión a Ucrania. Un tribunal que Rusia dijo que no reconocería. La misión independiente de la ONU para investigar la guerra de Ucrania, que ya en septiembre concluyó que se han cometido crímenes de guerra por parte de Rusia en el actual conflicto, lamentó hoy la falta de acceso a los territorios ocupados por las fuerzas armadas rusas, lo que dificulta su labor.

*Londres alerta de que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin «no ha estado actuando de buena fe» y advierte de que puede usar una hipotética negociación sobre la paz en Ucrania para rearmar su ejército para que «la siguiente fase de la agresión es más efectiva que la actual». *


Spoiler



hay que joderse...



*El presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, no tiene intención de habla*r con su homólogo ruso, Vladimir Putin, sobre el fin de la guerra de Ucrania, ya que, en su opinión, actualmente no se dan las condiciones.

*La OPEP+ decide cuál será su bombeo tras el tope al precio del crudo ruso*. La alianza OPEP+, liderada por Arabia Saudí y Rusia, decide mañana si reajusta el nivel de su bombeo ante un mercado turbulento, con precios muy volátiles y en el que aún está por verse el impacto que tendrá el embargo europeo al crudo ruso y el tope a la cotización del mismo. La conferencia ministerial del grupo de 23 países convocada para el 4 de diciembre se celebrará de forma telemática y no de forma presencial en el secretariado vienés de la OPEP, como se esperaba.

El cambio de planes, confirmado el pasado miércoles a EFE por fuentes cercanas a la OPEP, ha dado pie a los analistas a pensar que la alianza se inclina por dejar sin cambios el nivel actual de su oferta petrolera. La idea es que esperarían a ver cómo evolucionan las cosas en las próximas semanas, dados los muchos factores de incertidumbre que se ciernen sobre el mercado petrolero a corto plazo.

*Macron volverá a hablar con Putin sobre las centrales nucleares ucranianas.* Emmanuel Macron tiene intención de volver a hablar directamente con Vladimir Putin sobre la seguridad en las centrales nucleares ucranianas para evitar una escalada y cree que hay que poner presión sobre Rusia para que vuelva a la mesa de negociaciones. En una entrevista al canal de televisión francés TF1 divulgada este sábado, Macron no dijo cuándo se producirá esa próxima conversación con el presidente ruso, pero sí que precisó que será después de abordar la cuestión de la seguridad en las centrales atómicas ucranianas con el director del Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi.

El tema más caliente sobre ese punto es la situación en la central de Zaporiyia, la más grande de Europa, que se encuentra bajo el control de las tropas rusas desde que fue ocupada en marzo, y que ha sido objeto de múltiples escaramuzas armadas de las que se han acusado mutuamente Moscú y Kiev. El presidente francés finalizó este viernes en Nueva Orleans una visita de Estado a Estados Unidos durante la que habló con Joe Biden de la guerra en Ucrania y su mensaje en la entrevista es que «EEUU y Francia comparten la misma visión de las cosas». 


Spoiler



Es decir, la usana


Qué manera de hablas cascaritas Emmanuel Macron, en primer lugar, porque eso de querer hablar sobre centrales Nucleares ucranianas con Putin ¿y qué tiene que ver Putin con las centrales nucleares de Ucrania? ¿Zaporizhia?, bueno, quizás Macron no lo sepa, pero Zaporizhia es parte de Rusia.

*Rusia afirma que «no aceptará» que le impongan un precio máximo a su petróleo*. Rusia afirmó el sábado que «no aceptará» la imposición de un precio máximo a su petróleo decidida por las potencias occidentales para limitar los medios financieros de su ofensiva en Ucrania. «No aceptaremos ese tope», declaró el portavoz de la presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov, citado por las agencias rusas, agregando que Moscú estaba «analizando» la medida.

Los 27 países coloniasde la UE, el G7 de las economías más avanzadas y Australia acordaron el viernes imponer un precio máximo de 60 dólares al barril de petróleo procedente de Rusia, segundo exportador mundial del carburante. La medida entrará en vigor el lunes, junto a un embargo de la UE al crudo ruso, en una nueva vuelta de tuerca de las sanciones aplicadas desde que el presidente Vladimir Putin desencadenara la operación militar en Ucrania, el 24 de febrero.

*Putin visitará el Donbás «a su debido tiempo», según el Kremlin*, ya que el presidente ruso aún no ha visitado esta zona del este de Ucrania que se anexionó a finales de septiembre, pues su ejército no lo controla completamente. «A su debido tiempo, por supuesto, (tal visita) ocurrirá. Esta es una región de Rusia», dijo a los periodistas el portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitry Peskov, cuando se le preguntó sobre un posible próximo movimiento de Putin en el Donbás.

*Suecia extradita


Spoiler



quiere decir que se baja los pantalones


 a Turquía a un hombre *vinculado al terrorismo para facilitar la entrada en la OTAN. Suecia extraditó el viernes a un hombre kurdo con presuntos vínculos con el terrorismo a Turquía mientras Ankara mantiene la presión sobre el país nórdico para que cumpla con sus demandas a cambio de entrar en la OTAN, informó el sábado la agencia estatal de noticias turca Anadolu.

Mahmut Tat había solicitado asilo en Suecia en 2015 después de haber sido condenado en Turquía a seis años y 10 meses por presuntos vínculos con el grupo militante kurdo PKK. La televisión estatal turca TRT dijo que Tat fue enviado a una prisión de Estambul el sábado. Las autoridades suecas no han hecho comentarios al respecto. Suecia y Finlandia solicitaron en mayo unirse a la OTAN en respuesta a la invasión rusa de Ucrania, pero se encontraron con las objeciones de Turquía, que acusó a los dos países de albergar a militantes del proscrito Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK) y otros grupos.

¡OMG! *La Des Inteligencia británica* dice que hay combates importantes en Bajmut !!!. y que las fuerzas rusas invierten una gran parte de su esfuerzo militar en allí alrededor de Bajmut, a pesar del valor operativo limitado de esta ciudad y de las importantes pérdidas rusas, puede indicar que su captura se ha convertido principalmente en un objetivo político simbólico para Rusia.

«Las fuerzas rusas continúan invirtiendo una gran parte de su esfuerzo militar general y potencia de fuego a lo largo de un sector de aproximadamente 15 km de largo del frente atrincherado alrededor de la ciudad de Bajmut en el Óblast de Donetsk», según el informe de inteligencia británico publicado por el Ministerio de Defensa.

Manipuladores baratos y vulgares. Combates especialmente «duros» en el este: una situación «difícil» cerca de Bajmut y «dificultades» en Jersón. Los combates son especialmente «duros» en el este del país porque «los rusos tuvieron tiempo de prepararse» contra los ataques de Kiev, indicó el gobernador de la región de Lugansk, Serguéi Gaidai, a la televisión ucraniana, informa Afp.

«Las FFAA de Ucrania avanzan lentamente hacia las [posiciones de defensa] rusa en dirección a Svatove-Kreminna», señaló.

La situación también es «difícil» cerca de Bajmut, en la región oriental de Donetsk, señala el informe del ejército ucraniano. Los rusos tratan de conquistar esta localidad desde el verano.

Controlar Bajmut representaría un éxito para Moscú tras una serie de reveses militares. Las tropas rusas se vieron obligadas a salir de Járkov (noreste) en septiembre y de Jersón (sur) en noviembre.

Hay también «dificultades» en la región de Jersón, donde el ejército ruso se retiró en parte en noviembre para consolidar sus posiciones, según afirmó.

«Los rusos bombardearon Jersón [y] dañaron las redes eléctricas», indica el informe publicado el sábado.

1.- El Sr. gobernador de Lugansk vive en Kiev 


Spoiler



hace tiempo


, Lugansk está un 99% en manos de los rusos.
2.- «Las FAU avanzan lentamente», falso, no avanzan en ninguna parte, desde hace 2 meses. 


Spoiler



esto parece evidente



3.- Controlar Bajmut representaría un éxito para Moscú tras una serie de reveses militares, ¿cuáles?, «…obligadas a salir de Járkov (noreste) en septiembre y de Jersón (sur) en noviembre…», dejaron esas posiciones para colocarse en mejores posiciones, y en un mes, se ha demostrado lo correcto de la decisión.
4.- «…Hay también «dificultades» en la región de Jersón, donde el ejército ruso se retiró en parte en noviembre…». No se retiró en parte, se retiró completamente de la ciudad de jerson, pero sigue controlando el 70% del oblast.

*En el terreno*

*Ucrania negocia la compra de gas de Noruega en condiciones especiales* – Jefe de Naftogaz, la compañía de petróleo y gas más grande de Ucrania.


Spoiler



(especiales para oligarcas de coletas, nazis jojoles e hijos degenerados de presidentes dementes)





Spoiler



No hay gas para Berlin y se lo van a vender(?) a Kiev??? bueno, en todo caso lo van a pagar los del Reich si es lo que manda el amo



El presidente bielorruso *Lukashenko y el ministro de Defensa ruso Shoigu se reúnen para hablar sobre entrenamiento de combate y protección de la integridad territorial de ambos estados.* ACTUALIZACIÓN: Los militares bielorrusos y rusos se están preparando *como un solo ejército* para repeler cualquier agresión, Minsk está listo para cumplir con sus obligaciones en virtud de los acuerdos existentes con Moscú – Lukashenko.

Las campanas de alarma suenan en Berlín cuando el jefe del *Partido Popular Europeo, Manfred Weber, advierte sobre una CRISIS migratoria inminente:*


Spoiler



no se podía saber


afirma que los ataques rusos a la infraestructura energética de Ucrania provocarán que miles de ucranianos huyan a Alemania y abrumarán a las autoridades en un tsunami de migración. Fotos

Intento de ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se convirtió en una derrota. Los combatientes de @bars_023 encontraron a un grupo de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avanzando en dirección a las posiciones rusas. El fuego de artillería hizo retroceder al enemigo hasta los puntos de partida, después de lo cual las fortificaciones y trincheras de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron atacadas.

*Mercenarios extranjeros sufren pérdidas en Ucrania*.


Spoiler



afortunadamente, esto no es noticia


 Según los medios leales al régimen de Kiev, el estadounidense Chamblis Johnson murió el otro día en las batallas por el Donbass. También hay informes de la muerte de al menos cinco mercenarios de Georgia.


Spoiler



buena limpieza en ese desgraciado país. les vendrá bien. a ver si recuperan la dignidad



Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas *derribaron un helicóptero MI-8 ucraniano* en la región de Selidovo de la RPD. Fotos

Un *incendio en Kramators*k tras los golpes aéreos a la zona industrial, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania suelen esconder equipos, municiones y combustible y lubricantes.

Los oficiales de inteligencia rusos le dijeron a un corresponsal de RIA Novosti que se encontraron con *tanques ucranianos con escotillas soldadas *


Spoiler



francamente, me parece muy fuerte hasta para los jojoles...no le veo sentido salvo alguna jojolada estúpida, que de eso sí son capaces


*.*en el frente. «Los convirtieron a la fuerza en terroristas suicidas», dijo el oficial de inteligencia. Según él, muchas de estas tripulaciones no realizan operaciones de combate, giran la torreta hacia atrás y se dirigen hacia las posiciones rusas, después de lo cual son retirados por técnicos rusos.

Ya no pertenece a nuestro planeta. Alexander Yuryevich Denisyuk, comandante del arma DShB.

*Foto: Situación militar en los diferentes frentes.* Los avances siguen siendo sistemáticos, calculados, seguros, y cubiertos. Los ucranianos tienen dudas, desde su mando militar, hasta los comandantes en el terreno. Saben que de nada sirven gestos en la guerra, como la ofensiva de octubre por recuperar Járkov, poco a poco están perdiendo terreno allí mismo. Lo mismo que en Jersón, aunque es peor, puesto que están conscientes que no tenía sentido haber hecho todo ese sacrificio, para hoy estar a la defensiva, mientras Rusia les machaca a distancia. *«La guerra se gana cuando un ejército destruye al otro, e impone al poder político adverso, las condiciones de una capitulación».Todo lo demás, es inocuo.*








Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre
t.me/wofnon


----------



## NS 4 (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro moreno, por eso cada vez que surje un estado socialista real, los Bastardos Unidos y sus colonias se gastan miles de millones en invadirlo y destruirlo, porque son un fracaso de antemano.


----------



## Praktica (4 Dic 2022)

*La marea está cambiando*
04 de diciembre de 2022 - Anatoly Ursida
Перелом уже наступил
tr dee

Sí, y *se nota*. En primer lugar, puede verse en las d*eclaraciones descaradamente rusófobas de los políticos occidentales y en los intentos de crear todo tipo de tribunas ‘Ersatz’ en las que el Occidente colectivo juzgará a Rusia.*

Se pronuncian *mantras de que Rusia ya no es capaz de dar un paso adelante, cuando en realidad la situación es justo la contraria.* Algunos militares estadounidenses retirados, por supuesto, se llevan el dedo a la sien en las entrevistas y pronostican una ofensiva rusa en breve. Pero en Occidente fingen no darse cuenta.

*De vez en cuando, algunas publicaciones muy distintas como Politico o American Conservative se muestran escépticas respecto a la victoria de Ucrania sobre Rusia,* pero a estas publicaciones el establishment occidental también intenta, al menos, ignorarlas, y a veces las *censura* con cautela.

*Los dementes Bankova tienen pánico. Kuleba, *en un discurso conjunto con Stoltenberg, prácticamente *chilló, exigiendo a los líderes de los países de la OTAN, en primer lugar a USA, que proporcionen a Ucrania SAM Patriot y aviones F-16.

Zelensky ha llegado a decir que el dinero de los contribuyentes estadounidenses no pertenece al gobierno de ese país, sino al pueblo de Estados Unidos. *Y añadió que el dinero del pueblo estadounidense debía ser entregado inmediatamente a la junta de Kiev, e*s decir, a él. *Otro puñado de lunáticos de Kiev, encabezados por el veterinario Danilov, piden la ‘destrucción’ de Rusia.

*Hay un guión absoluto de alcantarillas OTAN, histérico-mediático: las embajadas ucranianas en Europa están siendo supuestamente amenazadas con sobres ensangrentados. *Y la responsabilidad de las amenazas y la explosión en la embajada ucraniana en Madrid fue, comprensiblemente, atribuida a Rusia.

*Olena Zelenska en Gran Bretaña, donde dijo ante las cámaras que ‘las mujeres rusas supuestamente bendicen a sus maridos para que violen a las mujeres ucranianas *e incluso en algunos casos les piden que lo hagan’.

*Los becarios CIA, ‘ingenieros sociales’ ucranianos, a través de payasos y fotógrafos de bodas, están haciendo todo lo posible para embrutecer a su población y deshumanizar a los rusos y a Rusia a los ojos de la media occidental. *Y en el siglo tik-tok funciona como placebo y huiída de alta resolución hacia adelante para obviar graves problemas o planes ocultos -o no tanto- propios de todos los virreneinatos de le UE, que el mundo smart-Halloween convierte agua en fuego. *La cuestión es cuanto dura la peli del canal*.

*Otros personajes, especialmente Scholz y el Papa, se unen verbalmente a este aquelarre nazi. ¿*Qué pasa? *La valiente retórica pro-ucraniana de los políticos occidentales, que anuncia una pronta victoria de Ucrania, carece de fondo. Esto es un indicador. ¿Por qué? Porque los actuales militares occidentales se niegan a pronunciar tales discursos, indicadores de terminología militar, hechos y cifras.* Para no pasar vergüenza más tarde, cuando Ucrania caiga.

Entonces, los *políticos alemanes, franceses y de otros países euroatlánticos* tienen que rociar el ‘agua’ con eslóganes de *bravuconería*. Lo que parece especialmente evidente ante la n*egativa a proporcionar a Ucrania sistemas Patriot y sus codiciados F-16.

En lugar de los Abrams y Strykers,* tan esperados por los oficiales ucranianos, cuya entrega fue vociferada recientemente por los sub-expertos ucranianos del régimen de Kiev, s*e espera que Ucrania vuelva a recibir BMP’s soviéticos, *sacados de la nada.

*Los alemanes prometieron entregar siete Gepard ZSU, ya dados de baja* por la Bundeswehrm. Algo es algo.

*Suecia promete algunos sistemas de defensa aérea. *Probablemente tan ‘eficaz como el alemán. *Ni siquiera testearon el modelo que van a entregar.

USA también prometió defensa aérea, pero el ulular de la comunidad de expertos ucranianos fue interrumpido por el pliego de condiciones, que indicaba que el cumplimiento del contrato se prolongará hasta el 28 de noviembre de 2025.

La transferencia de activos rusos a Ucrania no es muy fluida: nada fluida.

"Los funcionarios de la Unión Europea han dicho que el bloque no puede confiscar decenas de miles de millones de euros en fondos congelados del Banco Central de Rusia para pagar la reconstrucción de Ucrania", s*egún un artículo de la publicación estadounidense The Wall Street Journal. El lector ruso, por su parte, fue informado de la publicación de este material por el periódico Izvestiya.

Los autores del artículo señalan que los representantes de la Comisión Europea dijeron el 30 de noviembre que, debido al principio internacional de inmunidad de los Estados, no podían confiscar los activos del Banco Central de Rusia. Ahora, *en lugar de confiscar los activos del Banco Central de Rusia, la Comisión Europea (CE) ha propuesto crear un fondo para gestionar sus ‘activos líquidos’ y utilizar los ‘beneficios’ para ‘pagar a Ucrania’, pero, según los autores de la publicación, no será una tarea fácil. ‘Encontrar estos activos líquidos resulta ser una tarea que podría llevar años’, *subraya el documento. Años.

*Zelensky debe estar corriendo en el techo de la ira en este momento. Lleva bailando ante las cámaras desde marzo, exigiendo que le den miles de millones rusos. *¿Podría ser más fácil? Pues no.

*En el frente, la junta ucraniana tampoco lo está haciendo bien. Ya no pueden atacar en grandes formaciones debido a la falta de carros, y los rusos los están aplastando cerca de Artemivsk *y a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto en la RPD.

Y *el régimen de Kiev necesita muchos tanques. Si se analizan las pérdidas de equipo ucraniano durante todo el período de la operación especial, se comprende que Ucrania necesita unos 300 tanques y MBT al mes para mantener el mismo ritmo e impulso de los intentos de avance diarios que mostraron en septiembre y octubre. Los informes confirmados indican que se destruyen diez o más al día.

Occidente ya no puede proporcionar esas cifras, *como han señalado ahora sin tapujos algunos ministros de defensa de la OTAN.

*Expertos militares chinos e indios llegan a pronosticar una aplastante derrota de la agrupación ucraniana que ahora es ‘molida’ en Donbass y el inicio de una nueva fase de operaciones especiales, en la que las formaciones ucranianas se retirarán *hacia el oeste a un ritmo más parecido al de la huida.

*Las comunidades de expertos indios y chinos también creen que la marea ha cambiado. En particular, **‘India Punchline’ e**scribió sobre ello.* Los autores de la publicación señalan la llegada al frente de unidades formadas por rusos bien entrenados como principal factor de cambio de la situación en la línea de contacto.

*Hay muchas cosas que no están claras sobre la retirada de las formaciones ucranianas. Por ejemplo, ¿qué se encontrarán al retirarse hacia el occidente ucraniano? La situación en la retaguardia ucraniana es aún peor. Los habitantes ucranianos viven en apagones imprevistos y prolongados de electricidad, gas y agua.* Los trabajadores de las empresas de servicios públicos parchean ‘aquí’ y ‘allá’ pero este ‘aquí’ y ‘allá ‘y es tedioso en la medida que componentes, piezas de repuesto y equipos que, admiten, ‘se están agotando’.

*Pero son los funcionarios ucranianos los que han demostrado su total incapacidad ante el colapso del sistema energético ucraniano: no tienen ni idea de lo que les depara el próximo invierno. *Tampoco la mayoría de los ciudadanos ucranianos. *Una cosa es jadear ante una cámara en octubre y noviembre, cuando el sector energético ucraniano funcionaba al 70%, y otra es asomarse a una ventana cubierta de escarcha en febrero agarrando con los dedos congelados un teléfono que se apagó* hace cuatro días. El punto de inflexión ha llegado. Sin duda, no de la manera y no en el momento que muchos, esperaban.

El invierno no está lejos: ya ha llegado. Y en contra de las especulaciones de los expertos ucranianos, una ofensiva invernal rusa es inevitable. Arestovich tiene mucho trabajo por delante.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Así es Arriondas. La gente se cree que tú puedes avanzar o ser feliz ..cuando te tienes que preocupar de tener agua, o de comer... o que tu familia no se muera de frío.



Ningun extremo es bueno...

Sin dejar de ser cierto lo que dices, no se puede atenazar la inciativa del hombre libre...porque sencillamente, es lo que ha hecho progresar a este mundo humano.

Si bien es cierto...soy de los que reconoce que debe prevalecer siempre la mejor hipotesis viable para la sociedad en su conjunto...sin que la ambicion o el acaparamiento sean la soga con la que se ahorque a ese mismo espiritu librepensador.

Es mas que evidente que el presidente del Foro Economico Mundial...no puede ser un amante de la libertad e iniciativa humana.

De ahi sus elogios al modelo de ciudadania chino.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues yo cuando pienso en grandes genios me salen unos cuantos judíos, siendo la nada en porcentaje de la población mundial. No sé que lastrarán, pero desde luego no lastran la evolución intelectual del Ser Humano, más bien al contrario.



Individuos que actualmente se renombran mucho, de esos ya veremos cuantos pasan el filtro de los siglos como Tales, Galileo, Homero o Cervantes.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Dic 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> China está mordiendo ahora la mano que le ha dado de comer, que somos nosotros los occidentales, dejándoles que fabricaran primero las muñecas y los petardos, y luego la alta tecnología.
> 
> ¿Podrá seguir creciendo China sin ser la fábrica del mundo? Yo no lo tengo tan claro. Tiene una población interna enorme, pero recursos energéticos y materias primas no tiene tantos, aunque los ha comprado con los dólares que les ha proporcionado occidente. Occidente y China están cogidos de los huevos uno del otro, y dicendo: no nos hagamos daño, eh?



Le basta con echarnos de África y Sudamérica, que están actualmente en proceso.


----------



## Praktica (4 Dic 2022)

*El conflicto en Ucrania está condenado a intensificarse*
Conflict in Ukraine is doomed to escalate - Indian Punchline
tr dee

El lugar de *reunión de los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la OTAN los días 29 y 30 de noviembre en Bucarest *fue donde h*ace diez años el ex presidente estadounidense George W. Bush convenció a los socios transatlánticos de Estados Unidos de que Ucrania y Georgia debían unirse algún día a su alianza militar.* Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores ‘reafirmaron’ ayer esa decisión.

Sin embargo, en su declaración sobre el conflicto de Ucrania afirmaron con rotundidad que la OTAN ‘nunca reconocerá’ la incorporación de Rusia a cuatro regiones ucranianas y subrayaron la determinación de la alianza de ‘*continuar e intensificar el apoyo político y práctico’ a Kiev.*

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, que es el portavoz de Washington, advirtió que, a pesar de la valentía de Ucrania y de los avances sobre el terreno, Rusia conserva una fuerte capacidad militar y un gran número de tropas, y *la alianza seguirá apoyando a Kiev durante ‘todo el tiempo que sea necesario: *no nos echaremos atrás’.

*Estas declaraciones revelan la ausencia de nuevas ideas, aunque los acontecimientos sobre el terreno demuestran que los mejores planes de Washington se están tambaleando. Y también hay crecientes signos de desunión en la cuestión de Ucrania entre los aliados europeos de Estados Unidos y entre éstos y la Administración Biden.

Los neoconservadores del equipo de Biden, que son la fuerza motriz en el Beltway,* siguen con una intensidad apasionada. El destello de esperanza que la opinión moderada expresó en la famosa declaración de 30 legisladores demócratas recientemente se apagó bruscamente.

*Moscú también ha sacado las conclusiones oportunas, como se desprende de la postura del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso de que no tiene sentido, en el clima imperante de hostilidad incesante por parte de Washington, la celebración de la Comisión Consultiva Bilateral en el marco del Nuevo Tratado START* entre Rusia y Estados Unidos, que en un principio iba a tener lugar en El Cairo del 29 de noviembre al 6 de diciembre.

De nuevo, no hay que esperar mucho de la r*eunión del presidente francés Emmanuel Macron con el presidente Biden* en la Casa Blanca mañana. *Macron sigue esperando ser el líder occidental que acepte las condiciones de rendición del presidente Putin y pase a los libros de historia, pero en realidad su credibilidad está por los suelos en Europa, en los círculos atlantistas en particular, y dentro de Francia.

La prioridad número uno de Europa en esta coyuntura, que es un punto de inflexión en el conflicto de Ucrania, debería ser su autonomía estratégica para actuar en su propio interés. Pero eso requiere una profunda reflexión sobre qué es lo que Europa* quiere ser autónoma y, en segundo lugar, *la comprensión de que, en el fondo, un interés estratégico no puede reducirse a los intereses de seguridad.

En nuestro nuevo mundo hobbesiano, un mundo de zonas económicas en competencia, el primer objetivo de Europa debería ser conseguir una autonomía económica estratégica. Pero, ¿es ya alcanzable *ese objetivo cuando su seguridad energética, que daba sustento a su prosperidad y poderío industrial, h*a sido hecha añicos en las profundidades del Mar Báltico por ‘manos invisibles’?*

Sea como fuere, los *acontecimientos* que se están produciendo en Ucrania van a crear una *nueva dinámica.*

La *aceleración de la ofensiva rusa en Bajmut *en las últimas semanas está acortando drásticamente el plazo para la toma de la ciudad, que ha pasado de varias semanas a los próximos días como máximo. Señales similares están apareciendo también en Maryinka y Ugledar, en la región del Donbass.

*Bakhmut es el eje de la línea de defensa ucraniana en el Donbass, Maryinka* es desde donde las fuerzas ucranianas están bombardeando la ciudad de Donetsk; y, la *captura de Ugledar permitirá a las fuerzas rusas avanzar hacia la ciudad de Zaporozhye *y alejar de forma concluyente cualquier futuro desafío al puente terrestre hacia Crimea y a los puertos del Mar de Azov.

El hilo conductor es que el actual refuerzo de las fuerzas rusas desplegadas en Donbass tras la movilización de casi 400.000 soldados está empezando a mostrar sus primeros resultados. *Por una vez, las fuerzas rusas superan en número a las ucranianas y las fortificaciones rusas se han reforzado considerablemente.*

La caída de Bajmut señalará que la batalla de Donbass, que es el leitmotiv de la operación militar especial rusa, está entrando en su fase final. La línea de defensa ucraniana en Donbass se está desmoronando. El control ruso de Donbass está al alcance de la mano en un futuro concebible.

*¿Qué ocurrirá a continuación? El objetivo ruso puede ser alejar a las fuerzas ucranianas de la región del Donbass y mantener las estepas al este del río Dniéper como zona de amortiguación. De hecho, la provincia de Dnipropetrovsk también es rica *en recursos minerales, ya que contiene grandes depósitos de mineral de hierro, mineral de manganeso, mineral de titanio-zirconio, uranio, carbón antracita, gas natural y petróleo y carbón de lignito, y es el principal centro de la industria siderúrgica de Ucrania, además de ser una región de cultivo intensivo de cereales, ganadería e industria láctea. S*u pérdida será un golpe demoledor para Kiev. *E*n términos políticos, la narrativa de la victoria de Kiev -que Ucrania está ganando la guerra y está a punto de capturar Crimea, etc.- se está volviendo insostenible por mucho tiempo.

Mientras tanto, Europa también está luchando con sus demonios: incapaz de deshacerse de la idea de un tope de precios para el petróleo ruso *que se convertirá en un b*umerán y agravará aún más la seguridad energética de Europa; *necesidad de aumentar *las importaciones de GNL de Rusia, que es mucho más barato que el de América; Europa no está en condiciones de responder al lanzamiento de la muy consecuente ley de reducción de la inflación en los EE.UU. o la migración de la industria europea a América y la incapacidad de la UE para fortalecer el papel internacional del euro para absorber algunos de los excedentes de ahorro del mundo.*

Por lo tanto, *en este momento definitorio ante una inminente escalada del conflicto en Ucrania en las próximas semanas, los neoconservadores de Estados Unidos se están saliendo con la suya para aumentar el suministro de armas a Ucrania.* Los neoconservadores invariablemente ganan las batallas territoriales en el Cinturón, especialmente bajo un *presidente débil.* Si los republicanos intensifican las investigaciones sobre Biden, su dependencia de los neoconservadores no hará más que aumentar durante el próximo período.

*La propaganda del cambio de régimen en Rusia no va a desaparecer ni siquiera ante la cruda realidad de la situación emergente en Ucrania. El objetivo de todos es ‘destruir a Rusia’’ tan rápido que Rusia no pueda destruir a Estados Unidos en represalia’.

El error cardinal que cometió USA en Ucrania fue no empezar a poner las botas en ese país, allá por 2015.*


----------



## Caracalla (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No es tan simple. Media empresa es el del estado y los impuestos apenas existen puesto que el estado participa directamente de los beneficios y del knowhow generado.. Si no te gusta, no abres empresa. Y hay áreas donde la iniciativa privada está vetada.
> 
> Esto a nivel de grandes empresas. Me imagino que si abres una taberna te dejarán en paz ...



Las grandes empresas, no son las que generan riqueza.

El bienestar y la clase media los producen las cientos de miles de PYMES y autonomos.

Alibaba o Tencent las tienen contraladas con puño de hierro, lo mismo para empresas estratégicas como China Mobile o las que esten relacionadas con la infraestructira energética o muchas inmobiliarias.

Ahora bien... tu puedes tener un empresa que fabrica bragas, ganar millones y mientras no toques los cojones a nivel politico puedes estar bien tranquilo, tener tu Porsche, tus putas y tu coca.

Y eso les está funcionado, es un hecho indiscutible, la alianza del estado totalitario con el empresario palillero frente a los oligarcas y las grandes coporaciones por extraño que parezca, resulta ser la propuesta ganadora.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (4 Dic 2022)

Les rinde el pago en rublos?
Es pregunta.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> He pretendido trascender más allá de las ideologías con mi argumentación. ¿Puede argumentar en base a ello? Pues es que un woke, un fanático liberal, uno comunista o un talibán, son 'fascistas', desde la perspectiva de la interpretación de los símbolos para las realidades comunes. Son gentes 'unidas como un fascio' para presentar un frente común ante una agresión. Y no es cuestión de 'ADN's de baja calidad'. Es cuestión de lo que las masas aquí y allá son capaces de asimilar, y lo que las élites dan por hecho. Creo que usted pertenece al segundo grupo ¿puedo esperar que argumente en base a esto?



Su argumentación sobre el fascio me ha parecido perfecta. Yo estaba añadiendo más puntos, para nada pretendia negar el suyo.

Lo que si pienso, es que un fascio que no sea capaz de autoevaluarse de forma o objetiva respecto a sus exitos y sus fracasos, sus fortalezas y sus debilidades... fracasará más pronto que tarde.

Por eso, los fascios liderados por fanáticos ideológicos sin plasticidad, sin capacidad adaptativa, fracasan, pk son defectuosos y terminan por desaparecer.


----------



## Caracalla (4 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si acaso los resultados para el bienestar de la clase dominante. Vamos a ver, pregunta obvia ¿por qué se deslocalizan empresas a China? pues por que a los trabajadores se les paga menos. Y por que las medidas reguladoras tanto del trabajo como medioambientales, son más laxas.
> 
> Ahora imaginemos China dando a sus trabajadores tanto como damos en España ¿se mudarían las empresas allí? ¿a que no? pues eso.



Eso fué así en los 80's y los 90's.

Ahora a nosotros nos falta toda la industria auxiliar necesaria para poner en marcha muchas de las cosas que se hacen en China.

Y el sueldo medi


Loignorito dijo:


> Si acaso los resultados para el bienestar de la clase dominante. Vamos a ver, pregunta obvia ¿por qué se deslocalizan empresas a China? pues por que a los trabajadores se les paga menos. Y por que las medidas reguladoras tanto del trabajo como medioambientales, son más laxas.
> 
> Ahora imaginemos China dando a sus trabajadores tanto como damos en España ¿se mudarían las empresas allí? ¿a que no? pues eso.



El salario medio chino ya está por encima de 1000 euros al mes.

Un empleado chino es mucho mejor que un empleado español.

Aún tienen margen para subir sus salarios y seguir siendo un sitio preferible en el que invertir que España.

Pk además ahora, el mercado potente para vender es el Chino. Las cosas han cambiado mucho y nos cuesta de asimilar pero nos han follado vilmente y sin lubricante.

Las cosas como son.


----------



## El Mercader (4 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> He pretendido trascender más allá de las ideologías con mi argumentación. ¿Puede argumentar en base a ello? Pues es que un woke, un fanático liberal, uno comunista o un talibán, son 'fascistas', desde la perspectiva de la interpretación de los símbolos para las realidades comunes. Son gentes 'unidas como un fascio' para presentar un frente común ante una agresión. Y no es cuestión de 'ADN's de baja calidad'. Es cuestión de lo que las masas aquí y allá son capaces de asimilar, y lo que las élites dan por hecho. Creo que usted pertenece al segundo grupo ¿puedo esperar que argumente en base a esto?



Definición y argumentación absolutamente perfectas. Nunca lo hubiera definido mejor.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Les rinde el pago en rublos?
> Es pregunta.



Hay mucho troll/bot a sueldo. Solo tienes que ver que cuando algun tarado de estos escribe cualquier barbaridad enseguida recibe un monton de Zanx, que al rato son usuarios borrados porque el sistema detecta la actividad sospechosa. Si no fuera tan patetico te diria que es hasta gracioso, pero es algo normal aqui ver a un retarded prorusonazi con 6 o 7 likes de miembros eliminados. Canta mucho, pero es su costumbre mentir y manipular. Ün ejemplo, pero es a diario:




Tambien te digo que hay algunos que seguramente no cobren, directamente son infraseres anti lo que sea, porque no dan para mas. AntiOTAN, antivacunas, terraplanistas. Cualquier estupidez les vale para justificar un genocidio y las mentiras rusonazis.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Dic 2022)

Meanwhile, el general invierno. Insisto, algunos no dan para mas:


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Deberías avergonzarte en poner una lista en la que lo único que vale la pena son los templos tibetanos, no los chinos. El resto están al nivel de un templo random sin cuidar (hay algunos) japonés, y años luz de otros países como Tailandia.



Templos chino, WTF, ¿existe una religión china?
Son templos budistas y no están en Tíbet, mira bien en donde se encuentran, te pongo los 3 primeros y su ciudad más cerca y ninguno esta en Tíbet, no se si de los 10 habrá alguno o algunos tibetanos pero no son ni mucho menos todos, estudia geografía, por favor.

*El Templo de Caballo Blanco*
Luoyang es una ciudad-prefectura de la provincia de Henan en la República Popular China. Limita al norte con Jiyuan, al sur con Nanyang, al oeste con Sanmenxia y al este con Zhengzhou. Su área es de 15 492 km² y su población es de 6,5 millones.

*Templo de Shaolin*
Dengfeng léase Deng-Féng es una ciudad-condado en Zhengzhou, provincia de Henan. En la antigüedad se la conocía como Yangcheng. Dengfeng cubre un área de 1220 km² y tiene una población de 630.000 habitante.

*Templo de Alma Escondido*
Hangzhou, la capital de la provincia china de Zhejiang, es el terminal más austral del antiguo Gran Canal, que se origina en Pekín. El lago del Oeste, celebrado por poetas y artistas desde el siglo IX, abarca islas (a las que se puede llegar en bote), templos, pabellones, jardines y puentes arqueados. En su orilla sur, se encuentra la pagoda Leifeng de 5 pisos, una reconstrucción moderna de una estructura construida en el año 975.
.....


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Buen tiempo en el frente de Donetsk pues andan o mejor chapotean sobre hielo barroso con 6,8 y 10 bajo cero. Una buena temperatura para pegarte toda la puta noche esquivando tiros y metralla.
Para postre no tienen luz en las trincheras. Joder...

La sensación térmica va de los -12 a -18 grados Celsius.


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

❗*Un destacamento consolidado de oficiales de los servicios especiales y soldados de las fuerzas especiales de Polonia, vestidos con uniformes ucranianos, llegó a la ciudad de Marganets, región de Dnepropetrovsk, para buscar a quienes ayudan a Rusia.* Así informó a RIA Novosti un representante de las fuerzas del orden rusas; ellos, a su vez, recibieron esta información de fuentes del ejército ucraniano.

El destacamento de fuerzas especiales polacas que llegó para la "limpieza" y "filtración", según la fuente, no está subordinado al ejército de Ucrania, está comandado por la OTAN.

El ejército ruso anunció repetidamente la presencia de mercenarios polacos que luchaban del lado del régimen de Kiev. En particular, a finales de noviembre, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó sobre la destrucción de hasta 200 militantes polacos en Velikiy Jutor, región de Járkov, y más de 100 mercenarios de la Legión Extranjera en la RPD. En el mismo período, en la RPL, con referencia a datos de inteligencia e intercepciones de radio, informaron sobre pérdidas colosales entre los soldados polacos cerca de Kremennaya, Lisichansk, Svátovo y en otras direcciones.

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Bueno...entonces esos supuestos "liberales" de los que hablas ...son como los rojos españoles ...no???
> 
> Tolerancia para lo mio...
> 
> ...



Al final, los extremos se tocan, como suele decirse.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

ECONOMÍA

4 diciembre 2022 00:02
*Una cuestión de tiempo: la UE volvió a los contratos de gas a largo plazo*
Sin embargo, será casi imposible encontrar nuevos socios en lugar de Rusia.
Dmitri Migunov


Las empresas alemanas han acordado con Qatar suministrar al país 2 millones de toneladas de gas natural licuado (GNL) durante 15 años. Estos son volúmenes relativamente pequeños, pero reflejan el deseo de los países europeos de encontrar un reemplazo a largo plazo para las materias primas rusas. Hasta ahora, no ha habido grandes éxitos: este año logramos comprar la cantidad correcta a precios 5-7 veces más altos que la norma. Corregir esta situación en un entorno donde el costo lo dicta el mercado no es fácil. La salida puede ser contratos a largo plazo como el firmado con Qatar a través de la mediación de Conoco Phillips. Sin embargo, necesitan un conjunto completo de infraestructura, la determinación de los propios europeos, así como la disponibilidad de suministros estables de gas. Si bien hay dificultades con todos estos componentes. Más detalles - en el material "Izvestia".
*Historia del tránsito*
Похитители Рождества: Европа готовится к торжествам в мрачном настроении
Después de que Europa Occidental comenzó a optar por el gas natural como combustible clave, los países de la región comenzaron a centrarse principalmente en contratos a largo plazo con los proveedores. Dichos acuerdos fueron concluidos por los estados de la UE con Noruega, Argelia, pero sobre todo con Rusia. Al mismo tiempo, más del 90% del gas se entregó a los países de la Unión a través del gasoducto. El esquema funcionó durante décadas y no provocó quejas de ninguno de los participantes, a pesar de ciertas fricciones, como el tránsito ucraniano.
El equilibrio del sistema se vio alterado tras la revolución del esquisto en Estados Unidos a finales de la década de 2000 _y_ principios de la de 10. Los estadounidenses aumentaron drásticamente la producción de gas utilizando nuevas tecnologías y campos, y pronto no solo lograron la autosuficiencia en combustible azul, sino que también tuvieron la oportunidad de exportarlo, incluso a pesar del crecimiento del consumo interno.

Paralelamente, se desarrolló el mercado de GNL: se construyeron tanqueros, así como numerosas terminales de licuefacción y regasificación, no solo en los Estados Unidos, sino también en los países del Golfo Pérsico, así como en la propia Europa. La capacidad de transportar anualmente miles de millones de metros cúbicos de materias primas en buques cisterna ha provocado un cambio brusco en la estructura del mercado, que se ha acercado más al petróleo en términos de flexibilidad. En algún momento, resultó que los precios al contado del gas son más bajos que los precios de los contratos a largo plazo, e incluso los organizados según el principio de "tomar o pagar.


Para muchos países europeos, esto se ha convertido en una buena palanca para presionar a los proveedores para que reduzcan los precios o incluso abandonen por completo las relaciones a largo plazo. La UE concluyó que en tal situación es más fácil comprar todo lo que necesita en el mercado abierto. Tales aspiraciones se vieron frenadas solo por el hecho de que los precios del gas en el este de Asia se mantuvieron altos, por lo que había pocas razones para que los proveedores llevaran camiones cisterna adicionales a la Unión Europea.

Не в первый газ: почему Норвегия не сможет спасти ЕС от энергокризиса
Para 2021, sin embargo, esta diferencia prácticamente ha desaparecido. Los precios de la gasolina en vísperas del invierno pasado en el hub TTF holandés superaron los 500 dólares por mil metros cúbicos. La ventaja de las entregas al noroeste de Europa en lugar de Asia se hizo evidente para todos, especialmente para los estadounidenses, que en este caso también tenían un brazo de transporte mucho más corto. Los contratos de varios años resultaron ser absolutamente innecesarios para nadie.

*Precios - arriba*
Ha llegado el año 2022 y la situación ha dado un giro de 180 grados en cuestión de meses. Las sanciones contra Rusia, y luego el sabotaje del Nord Stream, llevaron los precios de la gasolina a niveles alucinantes. En algún momento, alcanzaron los 3.000 dólares por mil metros cúbicos en el mercado al contado (en 2019, incluso antes del coronavirus y todos los eventos posteriores, se consideraba normal un precio al contado de 150 dólares). Les siguieron los precios de la electricidad, que también se dispararon entre 10 y 12 veces en comparación con los niveles anteriores a la crisis. La industria europea, que durante décadas tuvo una clara ventaja competitiva sobre Asia gracias a los bajos precios del gas (que al mismo tiempo reducían los costes de producción y las emisiones de dióxido de carbono al alejarse del carbón), se encontraba en una posición difícil.

La amenaza de cierre no pendía ni siquiera sobre empresas individuales, sino sobre industrias enteras. La producción metalúrgica y de fertilizantes se vio particularmente afectada. De una forma u otra, toda la economía se vio afectada por la crisis energética. Sin embargo, las pruebas más difíciles para la UE aún están por venir: este año lo más probable es que sea posible sobrevivir al invierno debido a las reservas acumuladas y al clima cálido, incluso si tuvo que pagar precios exorbitantes por ello.

*Beneficio en términos*
En tal situación, los países recordaron la utilidad de los acuerdos a largo plazo sobre el suministro de gas. Aunque en ese momento eran más caros, no era necesario contar siempre con una buena situación de mercado. Aparentemente, la Unión Europea ahora se ha dado cuenta de esto.

Literalmente desde marzo comenzó la carrera por nuevos contratos, que podrían solucionar el problema de la seguridad energética por muchos años. Como no hay lugar para obtener nuevas capacidades de gasoductos, ya hablamos de GNL. Los países de la Unión, tanto individualmente (en particular, Alemania), como a través de los esfuerzos de la Comisión Europea, intentaron negociar con los proveedores, pero por el momento sin mucho éxito.




En Estados Unidos, la producción de gas la realizan principalmente empresas relativamente pequeñas que no están muy interesadas en trabajar a largo plazo. Hay proveedores de Medio Oriente, pero durante mucho tiempo los representantes de los países del Golfo respondieron que no tenían exceso de gas para tales suministros. Además, Asia, en condiciones de precios altos, se apresuró a comprar gas, incluso en reserva (China ha formado reservas especialmente significativas).

Solo en el otoño comenzó algún movimiento en esta dirección. En septiembre, la alemana RWE acordó importar GNL de ADNOC desde el emirato de Abu Dhabi a través de una terminal en Brunsbüttel en la costa del Mar del Norte. Hasta el momento, estamos hablando de varias entregas (la primera de ellas llegará en diciembre por un monto de 137 mil toneladas). Paralelamente, se firmó un “acuerdo de intenciones”, según el cual se suministrará gas a partir de 2023 de manera regular. Sin embargo, debe entenderse que dicho acuerdo no es vinculante.

*Restricciones de venta*

A fines de noviembre, Alemania firmó un acuerdo "firme" con Qatar Energy. Las partes acordaron entregas por 15 años a partir de 2026. Este contrato fue el primero de este tipo en mucho tiempo y, en esta situación, debería considerarse un éxito para los europeos.

Aunque hay mucho pero. En primer lugar, los volúmenes son solo de 2 millones de toneladas, es decir, menos de 3 mil millones de metros cúbicos después de la regasificación por año. A escala alemana, esto es muy pequeño: solo de Rusia en 2021, Alemania recibió alrededor de 50 mil millones de metros cúbicos. Sin embargo, otros estados aún no son capaces de lograr tales resultados.

Hay varias razones. En primer lugar, la ausencia de volúmenes excedentes para los que sería posible celebrar contratos a largo plazo. En la industria petrolera, Arabia Saudita tiene la capacidad (hasta 2 millones de barriles por día) que puede liberarse rápidamente al mercado si es necesario. Con el gas, tal maniobra no funcionará: técnicamente es bastante difícil, y la creación de capacidades de reserva requerirá un aumento colosal de la producción. Por cierto, en el mismo Qatar no hay un aumento particular de la producción en los últimos años. En los últimos 5 a 7 años, esta cifra se ha estabilizado en el rango de 170 a 180 mil millones de metros cúbicos por día.


En segundo lugar, para las importaciones regulares, es necesario aumentar considerablemente la capacidad de las terminales de regasificación. Todavía faltan: en Alemania, por ejemplo, el próximo año se construirán nuevas plantas de destilación de gas licuado con un volumen total de 30 mil millones de metros cúbicos. Una solución temporal son las terminales flotantes. Uno de ellos estuvo en el puerto de Wilhelmshaven en noviembre y se construyó en solo 190 días. Dicha infraestructura tiene sus propios problemas, principalmente con el medio ambiente. Para la regasificación se utiliza cloro, que luego se vierte al mar. Este tipo de terminales no son del agrado de los “verdes”, cuyas posiciones en Europa se han ido reforzando en los últimos años, por lo que es difícil calificarlos de solución para cualquier ocasión.

En tercer lugar, mientras que los propios europeos no están convencidos de la necesidad de contratos a largo plazo, porque creen que la dependencia del gas debería eliminarse en principio, y los contratos por décadas no contribuyen de ninguna manera a esto.

Hasta ahora, Europa está dominada por soluciones temporales que son muy caras para la UE (probablemente muchas veces más de lo que podría comprarse con contratos firmes). Mientras reduce la dependencia del gas por tubería de Rusia, Europa está aumentando su dependencia del GNL ruso. En los primeros nueve meses de este año, el crecimiento del suministro de este recurso desde Rusia a la UE creció un 40% de golpe, a pesar de las sanciones. Ahora, alrededor de la mitad del gas ruso en los países de la Unión se transporta en forma líquida en camiones cisterna. No hay límites para el crecimiento de esta tendencia en el horizonte.


----------



## Señor X (4 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Es lo que tiene la propaganda. De la mala, la anumérica.

Solo en Mariupol, se estiman que estaban entre 10-14K tropas del ejército ucraniano. Ahí había de todo, Azov, marines, ejercito regular, etc. Seguramente alguien tendrá el dato, pero vamos a decir que de Azov, eran 3000. Solamente.

Según el titular han matado 150.000 rusos. Y ojo, los de Azov los han matado. Más de lo que dice incluso su propio ministerio de defensa, que "solo" lo deja en la mitad.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (4 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Periodismo español o "cómo cagar en la boca del lector y que trague".

Una relación de 1/50 y la gente se lo creerá a pies juntillas porque reafirma la creencia general de que en occidente somos el primer mundo porque "semos mu listos" y la justicia y la razón está del lado de los listos, puro egocentrismo occidental que no es compartido por nada más y nada menos que las otras 3/4 partes del planeta.

La ostia de realidad que nos vamos a llevar en occidente va a ser épica.

Podrían haber escrito que "paran los misiles rusos con las manos" y la gente tragaría igual.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Guerra militar, política y económica


Artículo Original: DonRF Han pasado muchas cosas en los últimos días: Francia, junto a sus socios europeos y ucranianos, ha comenzado a trabajar en la creación de un tribunal especial para los crím…




slavyangrad.es











Guerra militar, política y económica


04/12/2022


Han pasado muchas cosas en los últimos días: Francia, junto a sus socios europeos y ucranianos, ha comenzado a trabajar en la creación de un tribunal especial para los crímenes de la agresión rusa en Ucrania según la web del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y Europeos de Francia. Es decir, todas las esperanzas de que hubiera algún tipo de acuerdo pueden tirarse a la basura. Hay un tribunal. ¿Qué tiene Francia que ver con eso? Francia solo es la ara. El tribunal es algo de la OTAN internacional. De hecho, esto es una cita directa: la Unión Europea irá hasta el final. El presidente Joe Biden ha definido cuál es ese final: “Él [Biden] afirmó que lo primero es que Putin debe abandonar Ucrania. Biden cree que esa debe ser la muestra de que Putin está preparado para negociar. Eso cambiaría las cosas. Estados Unidos no reconoce los nuevos territorios de Rusa y eso complica la búsqueda de un terreno común para una discusión entre las dos partes” – Dmitry Peskov.

Lo primero es abandonar Ucrania, concretamente Crimea y Donbass. Desde el punto de vista de Estados Unidos, todo eso es Ucrania. Peskov no especificó “lo segundo”, pero antes se había hablado de un trillón en reparaciones. Un trillón de dólares. Las declaraciones anteriores sugieren…se puede pensar así, pero es un descrédito de las autoridades. Soy una persona que cumpla la ley y no voy a ir por ese camino. Pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Y Olaf Scholz confirmó el consenso occidental: “concretamente, el canciller condenó los ataques rusos contra las infraestructuras civiles en Ucrania y reafirmó el apoyo de Alemania a Ucrania para garantizar sus capacidades de defensa contra la agresión usa. El canciller apeló al presidente ruso a lograr una solución diplomática lo antes posible, comenzando con la retirada de tropas rusas”.

Leyendo todo ello en conjunto, se ofrece a Moscú rendirse, volver a las fronteras de diciembre de 1991, pagar un trillón y retirarse. ¿Quién tiene la culpa de eso? Occidente no quiere paz sino la victoria de Kiev. Es de lo que habla abiertamente. Pero si Moscú colapsa, como hiciera en los noventa, Kiev colapsará con ella y entonces alguien vendrá a darle de comer y todo tendrá sentido. Si no, ¿para qué congelarse ahora? ¿Para aguantar las carencias en nombre de Ucrania? El Estado está suicidándose por órdenes de Occidente. Alguien vendrá a dar de comer a las ruinas mejor que la Federación Rusa. Además, es mejor tener muchas pequeñas federaciones rusas. Y también pagar por las ruinas ucranianas, hasta el último céntimo. Seamos sinceros, todo va según el plan, incluso antes de lo previsto. Hay un plan, seguro, traicionero [la idea de la existencia de un “plan maestro” de Rusia ha sido recurrente desde 2014, pese a haberse demostrado por activa y por pasiva que no había ningún plan fuera de lo que la diplomacia rusa mostraba-_Ed_]. Y que anima a Occidente a ir a por todas.

A partir de aquí, la actual escalada viene acompañada por las medidas económicas: “los países del G7 y sus aliados han aprobado oficialmente un tope a los precios del petróleo ruso. Se produjo justo después de que los países de la Unión Europea lograran finalmente acordar que ese tope estaría en 60 dólares”, algo que no causa especial temor, ya que el petróleo de los Urales se vende más barato, pero que es un reto, ya que vender según las normas de Occidente es una derrota y no vender supone perder mercados. El dinero es la verdadera sangre de la guerra. Más aún ahora que “Venezuela firmará una serie de nuevos contratos con Chevron una vez que el Gobierno de Estados Unidos ha aliviado las sanciones económicas contra el país sudamericano para permitir la reanudación de operaciones limitadas allí”. Las pérdidas serán compensadas. Después de haber invertido dinero en Venezuela, se puede repetir la idea: hicimos trampas y no tuvimos ni que pedir perdón.

Resumiendo el flujo de noticias, se puede decir que ya no se espera una victoria militar. Los proyectiles, misiles y equipamiento escasean. Es lógico. Sin talleres para la reparación, sin entrenamiento largo y completo y con la costumbre de que las pérdidas se pueden compensar inmediatamente, no hay otra manera. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania aún pueden atacar, pueden recapturar un par de ciudades, ¿y qué? Aunque nosotros somos extraordinarios, pero también estamos preparando reservas. Y en la lucha entre extraordinario y extraordinario, tenemos más. Al menos todo el equipamiento es del mismo tipo. Y tenemos capacidad de ataques masivos.

De ahí que se apueste por la presión política y económica. Las exigencias están claras. No es Energodar, al menos no solo eso. Scholz también exigió el final de los ataques masivos. El sistema ucraniano da sus últimos coletazos. El siguiente golpe será fatal. ¿Qué hacer? En ello están los camaradas relevantes, que lo arreglarán todo, o que se pelearán entre ellos con la participación de la farsa de la prensa. En realidad, las opciones son escasas. Tendrá que haber decisiones difíciles, lo que significa que habrá objetivos que se cumplan por medio de ofensivas al revés, hacia La Haya. Seguirá habiendo ataques masivos, porque parece que han decidido llegar hasta el final. Occidente no tiene capacidad de impedirlo. Son las personas las que pueden hacerlo, tanto desde arriba como desde abajo, como quienes dicen directamente que “no lucharé por tu Donbass”. Tampoco por Pskov, donde los americanos no llegarán. ¿Por qué tendrían que morir? Porque les han señalado para ello.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 3 al 4 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Las fuerzas rusas atacan las posiciones de las AFU en los pueblos de Sopych y Timofeyevka, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Shevchenkove, Strelechi y Staritsa.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron concentraciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en Berestove, Vishneve, Sinkovka y Tabayivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Bakhmut, Soledar y Yakovlevka.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararon cohetes HIMARS contra objetivos civiles en Alchevsk.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka y Nevelske.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas apuntaron a unidades ucranianas en Ugledar, Zolotaya Niva y Novomikhailivka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron durante la noche un lugar de despliegue de las AFU en el distrito de Zaporizhzhya y también golpearon concentraciones enemigas en Orekhove.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó emplazamientos enemigos en Nikopol y Chervonohryhorivka, mientras que las líneas eléctricas también resultaron dañadas.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon las instalaciones de las formaciones ucranianas en Kherson, se produjo un gran incendio en el lugar. La ciudad está parcialmente desenergizada.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos lanzaron un fuerte ataque con misiles HIMARS contra un edificio de varias plantas en Alchevsk, LNR.

Además, la defensa aérea estaba operando en Makeyevka, un suburbio de Donetsk. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

EE.UU. podría recortar drásticamente la financiación para Ucrania

Washington quiere adoptar una financiación temporal para el gobierno. En este sentido, la ayuda a Kiev puede sufrir un recorte importante si las autoridades estadounidenses adoptan una resolución de financiación de un año en lugar de un presupuesto militar completo.

"Si el Congreso aprueba una resolución sobre la financiación temporal, podría interrumpir la ayuda militar a Ucrania ya en primavera. Además, la modernización de la base industrial de varios sistemas clave, como el tanque Abrams y el obús remolcado M777 (que Estados Unidos está transfiriendo a Ucrania), podría retrasarse", informó Politico.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

*ENTREVISTA COMPLETA CON PEDRO BAÑOS.

CASI 3 HORAS CHARLANDO SOBRE LA GUERRA, CHINA, EL ORDEN MUNDIAL, EMERGENTES....*


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

*Jefe de la inteligencia estadounidense: "Putin no ha cambiado su objetivo de controlar Ucrania".*

La jefa de los servicios de inteligencia de EE.UU., Avril Haynes, dijo esto en una reunión del Foro de Defensa Reagan en California. Según los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses, el presidente ruso es cada vez más consciente de los problemas a los que se enfrentan los militares.
Además, señaló que el Pentágono estimó en noviembre que "Rusia estaba disparando la asombrosa cantidad de 20.000 proyectiles de artillería al día, y consumiendo munición de alta precisión aún más rápido". 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Los artilleros de la DNR destruyen los bastiones del enemigo en la dirección de Dzerzhinsk

Los soldados de la 3ª brigada del 1er cuerpo de ejército de la RPD destruyeron la fortaleza enemiga en la dirección de Dzerzhinsk con el fuego de artillería de puntería de la SAU 2S1 "Gvozdika". La detección y corrección del fuego se realizó con la ayuda de un UAV.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en Donbas - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las tropas rusas siguen avanzando en las zonas de Ploshchanka y Belogorovka de la RNL;
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, nuestras tropas avanzan cerca de Soledar, Artemivsk, Vodyane, Pervomaiskoye, Novomikhailovka DNR;
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron 10 ataques con misiles y 16 ataques aéreos, así como más de 30 ataques de MLRS;
▪ Sigue existiendo la amenaza de ataques con misiles contra instalaciones del sistema energético e infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El-Mano (4 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Es que la gente sabe poco de historia.....Los más crueles de la historia fueron los Japoneses contra los Chinos en la batalla de Nankín en el 37. Tiraban a los bebés al aire y jugaban a ensartarlos con sus bayonetas.... entre otras barbaridades. Cuando veas a un japonés, de esos tan amables y respetuoso...piensa que su abuelito a lo mejor practicaba esos juegos con los Chinos. Si la gente leyera más sobre las guerras...y nuestra propia historia....estaría temblando ahora mismo y rezando porque lo de Ucrania no vaya a más...que no parece el caso.



Recomiendo esta peli, lo que no recuerdo si cuando la ví estaba en español o si las ví con subtitulos.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

En Artemivsk.

Por la mañana continuaron los encarnizados combates por Opytne, que es la llave de Artemivsk. El enemigo se apresuró a trasladar refuerzos allí para reponer unidades muy dañadas.
Nuestras tropas se están consolidando cerca de Kurdyumovka y Andreevka. Todos los contraataques del enemigo en la región son rechazados. El enemigo sigue reforzando las posiciones defensivas en Chasov Yar. Pero hasta que se tome Klescheyevka, no se puede esperar ningún movimiento serio hacia Chasov Yar.
No hay cambios en la parte oriental de Artemivsk: la línea del frente pasa por la zona del parque industrial en las afueras.
La información sobre la captura de Podgorodne (un asentamiento cerca de las afueras del noreste de Artemivsk) aún no ha sido confirmada oficialmente (no hay fotos/vídeos de allí - a la espera de más información).
El enemigo sigue confirmando diariamente la información sobre grandes bajas en Artemivsk y Opytne. Al mismo tiempo, a juzgar por el creciente número de informes sobre la matanza de mercenarios extranjeros, al igual que durante los combates por Severodonetsk, el enemigo ha lanzado un número importante de mercenarios a la batalla para reforzar las vacilantes unidades de las AFU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Exclusiva de RT desde la primera línea

Imágenes de un intento fallido de un pelotón de infantería motorizada de las AFU de romper la línea de defensa de los combatientes somalíes y del 11º regimiento del Frente Nacional DNR en los alrededores de Peski.

El enemigo apostó por la ausencia temporal en el cielo de los aviones rusos de detección de largo alcance A-50U y de los cazas de patrulla Su-35S. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania enviaron un ala de tres helicópteros de ataque polivalentes Mi-24PU y una columna mecanizada compuesta por dos T-64BV, un Shilka y un BMP-2.

Los soldados del batallón somalí se enfrentaron al enemigo con el fuego de numerosos tipos de armas antitanque. Uno de los vehículos de las AFU fue alcanzado por un proyectil incendiario perforante en el saliente trasero debilitado, lo que provocó la ignición del combustible.

Al encontrar una feroz resistencia, el enemigo se vio obligado a huir del campo de batalla.

Vídeo del corresponsal de guerra de RT Andrei Filatov @FilatovCorr. .

Подпишись — RT на русском









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Las AFU sufren grandes pérdidas en Bakhmut debido a las tácticas COIN de la OTAN. Qué significa

Los soldados de las brigadas 71, 58 y 53 de las AFU capturados a principios y mediados de noviembre cerca de Bakhmut afirman que el curso de formación en el Reino Unido y en Ucrania, apoyado por instructores de EE.UU., Canadá y Australia, no estaba diseñado para el combate intensivo y está perjudicando a la infantería ucraniana.

Según la Crónica Militar, los soldados de las AFU fueron entrenados bajo el programa COIN de la OTAN (del término inglés Counterinsurgency). El programa COIN fue creado para luchar contra las "fuerzas no estatales" y los insurgentes y no supone que el enemigo disponga de artillería y armamento pesado eficaz, del que disponen las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en gran número.

Además, no se realizó un curso de formación completo de seis meses para las AFU. Para las unidades de asalto, se realizó un curso acelerado en 20 días, mientras que para la infantería regular el entrenamiento duró dos semanas.

Después del curso, los militares ucranianos formados en COIN comenzaron a morir en masa en combate. Inicialmente las pérdidas se registraron en la dirección de Kherson, pero ahora las pérdidas más masivas de las AFU se observan en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Krasnolymansk, donde las fuerzas de la agrupación sur de las AFU fueron redesplegadas.

Debido a las grandes pérdidas de las AFU en Bakhmut, se enviaron instructores estadounidenses a unidades de las brigadas 30, 53 y 71 de las AFU en septiembre, octubre y noviembre para ayudar en la gestión de la infantería ucraniana y en la reducción de bajas.

Según los cautivos, el entrenamiento de las AFU en tácticas COIN, tanto en el extranjero como en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, se basaba en acciones de pequeños grupos móviles. Al mismo tiempo, las principales áreas de entrenamiento eran las maniobras con equipos ligeros (la llamada guerra pick-up), el asalto a edificios y la práctica de la filtración de civiles.

Military Chronicle había escrito anteriormente sobre los errores cometidos por los oficiales estadounidenses en la planificación de los contraataques de las AFU cerca de Bakhmut. Esto se debió a un malentendido de las capacidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y de las PMC de Wagner, que cuentan con un gran número de artillería y equipo pesado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

El asalto a Artemivsk continúa, las AFU sufren terribles pérdidas, ya nadie cuenta los cadáveres, los heridos son sacados del frente por cientos
Imágenes de Artemivsk, donde la situación de los ocupantes ucranianos es extremadamente difícil. En las entrevistas con los medios de comunicación occidentales, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas informan abiertamente de sus enormes pérdidas. El New York Times informó recientemente de que había 250 heridos al día.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Dic 2022)

90 tanques T-72 a continuación de su actualización en la República Checa serán transferidos al ejército ucraniano. Esto fue nuevamente anunciado en Praga. 
Plazo de entrega: hasta fin de año.

Estados Unidos y los Países Bajos facilitaron el dinero para la puesta a punto de vehículos pesados de combate y aquí estamos hablando de equiparlos con ópticas modernas, equipos de comunicaciones y blindaje.

En primavera, Praga acordó con Berlín que los checos proporcionarían a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania varias docenas de antiguos T-72, y el ejército checo, a su vez, recibiría 14 tanques Leopard y un vehículo blindado Buffalo procedente de Alemania.

@epoddubny


----------



## Yomateix (4 Dic 2022)

Sufrirán por otros lados, pero ni por asomo como Europa que se ha quedado sin su gran proveedor de energía y no tiene el gran negocio de venta de armas que se ha montado EEUU con esta guerra, "obligando" a que todos los paises de la UE aumenten su presupuesto en defensa para que así les compren más y más armas....que irónicamente luego solo podremos usar donde ellos nos orden (España no puede usarlas contra Marrueco.....pero Marruecos que es el verdadero aliado de EEUU si puede usar las armas que compra a España en un momento dado contra España)

*Estonia anuncia la compra récord de sistemas múltiples de cohetes HIMARS por 190 millones de euros*

El Gobierno de Estonia ha anunciado este sábado la compra de sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples estadounidenses HIMARS por valor de más de 190 millones de euros, según ha informado en un comunicado el Centro de Inversiones del Ministerio de Defensa.

El acuerdo correspondiente se firmó el viernes entre el director general del centro, Magnus-Valdemar Saar, y la Agencia de Cooperación para la Seguridad de la Defensa (DSCA) de Estados Unidos, en lo que se trata *del mayor acuerdo armamentístico de su historia* hasta la fecha.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Los izquierdistas italianos protestan contra el suministro de armas a Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (4 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Sufrirán por otros lados, pero ni por asomo como Europa que se ha quedado sin su gran proveedor de energía y no tiene el gran negocio de venta de armas que se ha montado EEUU con esta guerra, "obligando" a que todos los paises de la UE aumenten su presupuesto en defensa para que así les compren más y más armas....que irónicamente luego solo podremos usar donde ellos nos orden (España no puede usarlas contra Marrueco.....pero Marruecos que es el verdadero aliado de EEUU si puede usar las armas que compra a España en un momento dado contra España)
> 
> *Estonia anuncia la compra récord de sistemas múltiples de cohetes HIMARS por 190 millones de euros*
> 
> ...



Menudo negocio está haciendo USA y en la UE tragando como gilipollas.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Vladimir Solovyov visita la región de Zaporizhzhya

Vladimir Solovyov visitó el PNP de Zaporizhzhya, se reunió con combatientes, movilizados y voluntarios. Todos los detalles están ya en la emisión de la tarde del domingo en el canal de televisión Rusia-1.

Vladimir Rudolfovich, ¡gracias por tu activa participación y apoyo a los chicos del frente de Zaporizhzhya!









Владимир Рогов


Канал Владимира Рогова - председателя движения "Мы вместе с Россией". Авторский взгляд на происходящее. Миром правят символы и смыслы.




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Dic 2022)

⚡Resumen del frente en la mañana del 04/12/2022⚡

En el frente de Donetsk se prevén feroces combates en la ciudad de Marinka. La guarnición ucraniana no va a ceder esta importante zona fortificada y las tropas rusas discrepan de ello.

Las tropas rusas en el terreno también están tratando de acceder al área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Krasnogorovka, en las afueras del pueblo.

Además las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa están realizando operaciones de asalto cerca de Nevelskoye. Desde el frente de Experimentado, atacan al suroeste de Avdiivka. La artillería golpea con dureza esta zona fortificada. (Figura 1)

El PMC "Wagner" está tratando de avanzar en las afueras del sureste de Soledar. La artillería golpea la ciudad misma, así como Yakovlevka y Donetsk Belogorovka. (Figura 2)

En Lugansk hay feroces combates en Krasnopopovka. El ejército ruso trata de contraatacar en este sector. El enemigo retrocede, pero por ahora esta es un zona gris. (Fig. 3)

Ver resúmenes diarios de @wargonzo analytics

*nuestro proyecto existe a expensas de los suscriptores, mapa de ayuda
4279 3806 9842 9521


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Templos chino, WTF, ¿existe una religión china?
> Son templos budistas y no están en Tíbet, mira bien en donde se encuentran, te pongo los 3 primeros y su ciudad más cerca y ninguno esta en Tíbet, no se si de los 10 habrá alguno o algunos tibetanos pero no son ni mucho menos todos, estudia geografía, por favor.
> 
> *El Templo de Caballo Blanco*
> ...



Repito, de la lista que pusiste lo único que vale la pena son los monasterios que están en el Tibet. Mira al final de la lista. El resto son bonitos templos de los que está llena buena parte de Asia. En China han conservado poquísimo para el país gigante que es. España, con una fracción de la extensión y población China, conserva más patrimonio histórico que ese país.


----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Usted todavía no se ha enterado de que Rusia no planea ni quiere ni regalada Ucrania entera? ¿usted no entiende que vencerla supone hacerse cargo de ella? precisamente el plan anglosajón era ese. Obligar a Rusia a cargar con una nación deficitaria y con una infraestructura destruida. Presentarlos como 'los invasores que someten a la pobre Ucrania', mientras desperdician miles de millones reconstruyéndola, mientras soportan todas las actividades terroristas internas que desplegaría la OTAN de haber caído en la trampa. Con suficiente 'munición moral' para condenar a Rusia ante Naciones Unidas y aplicar más sanciones. Lo que entiende usted como 'victoria', sería un desastre para Rusia, ¿o acaso no ve como nos desangramos los europeos y los yankis alimentando ese pozo sin fondo? creo que esto es algo obvio.
> 
> A Rusia le va muy bien haciendo las cosas como las hace, jugando a 'no ganar' del todo. Así la mierda se la comen los que han montado esto. Es genial.



Creo que se va usted por las ramas para evitar hablar de lo obvio, y es lo que yo menciono en mi escrito, Como es posible que exista una planta industrial en Ucrania que se dedica a ensamblar misiles y armamento pesado y luego de 9 meses no haya sido atacada hasta hace dos días? Una fábrica donde se produce material para matar y mutilar rusos, QUE TIENE ESO QUE VER CON OCUPAR UCRANIA Y MANTENERLA? Se lo digo yo, nada de nada, pero es el único argumento que se le ocurre ante una serie de incongruencia que no anticipan nada bueno. Y le pregunto, que Rusia no ataque las líneas de suministro de armas de Occidente tampoco lo hace porque eso significaría que se quiere quedar con toda Ucrania? Que no vuele los puentes para causar un gran problema táctico también? Que siga Rusia enviando toda la energía vital a los países que inundan de armas y dinero a quien causa muerte y mutilación a sus soldados y sólo quiere y busca con todos los medios su derrota es también, según su argumentario, para no ser vistos como 'los invasores que someten a la pobre Ucrania'? Mi intención y la de muchos otros es analizar los HECHOS de una manera seria y aséptica, los fanáticos responden con argumentos pueriles y desde ese momento ya indican que no pueden explicar lo inexplicable con argumentos reales, Rusia tiene un gran problema y 6.000 cabezas nucleares, con que sólo utilice una se la tomaría en serio, sino está perdida y Putin y su camarilla deberían recordar el fin de Saddam y Kaddafi. Quien juega para perder pierde. Saludos


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Guerra militar, política y económica
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: DonRF Han pasado muchas cosas en los últimos días: Francia, junto a sus socios europeos y ucranianos, ha comenzado a trabajar en la creación de un tribunal especial para los crím…
> ...



Ni hay ni ha habido plan maestro del gran líder, solo improvisación y demasiada contención por motivos que solo la cúpula del Kremlin sabe y que cualquiera con dos dedos de luces se imagina.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Hay mucho troll/bot a sueldo. Solo tienes que ver que cuando algun tarado de estos escribe cualquier barbaridad enseguida recibe un monton de Zanx, que al rato son usuarios borrados porque el sistema detecta la actividad sospechosa. Si no fuera tan patetico te diria que es hasta gracioso, pero es algo normal aqui ver a un retarded prorusonazi con 6 o 7 likes de miembros eliminados. Canta mucho, pero es su costumbre mentir y manipular. Ün ejemplo, pero es a diario:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280988
> 
> ...



Mira niño, si es por mi...yo ya leia a los grandes aqui en 2007.

Fijate si habia nivel, que no me atrevi a participar hasta la hornada de 2010.

Troll sera tu fruta madre.


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ni hay ni ha habido plan maestro del gran líder, solo improvisación y demasiada contención por motivos que solo la cúpula del Kremlin sabe y que cualquiera con dos dedos de luces se imagina.




Si que hay plan. La victoria militar sobre Ucrania la tienen garantizada si o si, solo hay que ver el desequilibrio de recursos a disposición de unos y otros. Es David contra Goliath y por más esteroides que inyecten los yankis en David, el 99,9 % de las veces acaba ganando Goliath. Por eso el gato juguetea con el ratón seguro de que cuando quiera se lo comerá.

El plan ruso es prolongar este estado de cosas hasta que Europa Occidental experimente una crisis económica tan profunda que haga saltar la OTAN por los aires y obligue a los europeos a rediseñar sus alianzas geopolíticas o morirse de hambre. Es realista el plan? Están los rusos es posición de forzar y conseguir el resultado deseado? Sería mejor acabar con los ucros de una puta vez y finiquitar la historia? El tiempo dirá .....


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Creo que se va usted por las ramas para evitar hablar de lo obvio, y es lo que yo menciono en mi escrito, Como es posible que exista una planta industrial en Ucrania que se dedica a ensamblar misiles y armamento pesado y luego de 9 meses no haya sido atacada hasta hace dos días? Una fábrica donde se produce material para matar y mutilar rusos, QUE TIENE ESO QUE VER CON OCUPAR UCRANIA Y MANTENERLA? Se lo digo yo, nada de nada, pero es el único argumento que se le ocurre ante una serie de incongruencia que no anticipan nada bueno. Y le pregunto, que Rusia no ataque las líneas de suministro de armas de Occidente tampoco lo hace porque eso significaría que se quiere quedar con toda Ucrania? Que no vuele los puentes para causar un gran problema táctico también? Que siga Rusia enviando toda la energía vital a los países que inundan de armas y dinero a quien causa muerte y mutilación a sus soldados y sólo quiere y busca con todos los medios su derrota es también, según su argumentario, para no ser vistos como 'los invasores que someten a la pobre Ucrania'? Mi intención y la de muchos otros es analizar los HECHOS de una manera seria y aséptica, los fanáticos responden con argumentos pueriles y desde ese momento ya indican que no pueden explicar lo inexplicable con argumentos reales, Rusia tiene un gran problema y 6.000 cabezas nucleares, con que sólo utilice una se la tomaría en serio, sino está perdida y Putin y su camarilla deberían recordar el fin de Saddam y Kaddafi. Quien juega para perder pierde. Saludos



La explicación no puede ser otra que Putiniano y la cúpula está ya pasteleando con los anglos y hay líneas que no quieren cruzar porque romperían esas negociaciones.
Desde el principio ha sido todo un sin sentido, se entra con solo 100.000 hombres fiandolo todo a que el régimen nazi iba a caer en 3 días pero ni se bombardeo el palacio presidencial, ni se ataco la infraestructura nazi , ni se destruyeron los puentes, aún hoy no se ha hecho.
Se hace comedia trazando líneas rojas a los satánicos que son constantemente violadas por estos sin respuesta rusa lo que ha hecho que se tomen a chufla a Rusia y cada vez escalen mas y más , compare ud la actuación otanica al principio y ahora. Es evidente.
Por fin y tras 6 meses de combates en los que habían ya muerto miles de rusos se deciden a atacar la infraestructura pero ni se hacen bombardeos alfombra, ni se destruye el palacio del farlopas, los líderes satánicos siguen visitando y paseando por Kiev como si no hubiera guerra y siguen vendiendo materias primas a los que quieren destruir a Rusia y a su pueblo.
No es que huela mal, es que apesta, los que no quieren verlo por su adoración a Putiniano pues pueden decir que lo blanco es negro pero los hechos están ahí.
A fecha de hoy los nazis siguen bombardeando territorio ruso, matando civiles en Donestk , los rusos apenas atacan y se limitan a rechazar ataques ukros pero vamos todo en modo que si nada cambia puede hacer que la guerra sea eterna y mientras tanto siguen muriendo soldados rusos y civiles asesinados no solo en Donestk si no hasta en Rostov del Don y Belgorod, no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
Por contra los anglos cada vez aumentan las sanciones , rompen la legalidad, realizan actos terroristas, sabotajes, envían más y más armas y dinero a los ukros mientras Rusia pasivamente aguanta sin devolver el golpe más que los que se autoinflingen económicamente los Otanicos con esas medidas absurdas.

USA/OTAN quiere destruir Rusia y apropiarse de sus riquezas y van a por todas , sin embargo los dirigentes del Kremlin hacen la guerra como no queriendo molestar mucho a occidente a pesar de que ellos cause dolor a muchos rusos y ponga en peligro al país.

No tiene ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> 90 tanques T-72 a continuación de su actualización en la República Checa serán transferidos al ejército ucraniano. Esto fue nuevamente anunciado en Praga.
> Plazo de entrega: hasta fin de año.
> 
> Estados Unidos y los Países Bajos facilitaron el dinero para la puesta a punto de vehículos pesados de combate y aquí estamos hablando de equiparlos con ópticas modernas, equipos de comunicaciones y blindaje.
> ...



No se va a detener el rearme ukro, los amos así lo ordenan.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No te he preguntado sobre Patricia Botín y el Ken que ya sabemos todos bien de que pie cojean sino que te he preguntado sobre el capitalismo en el furgol chino donde se pagan traspasos y sueldos millonarios con los que se podrían ayudar a muchísima gente necesitada.
> 
> Así que no te vayas más por las ramas y contesta a lo que te preguntan y si no quieres contestar porque no sabes lo que contestar pues quédate en silencio.
> 
> Saludos.



"Ayudar a la gente necesitada" eso es cristianismo ¿no? el Estado Chino ha sacado de la pobreza extrema a TODA su población, nominalmente uno por uno, nadie ha hecho eso nunca en el mundo partiendo de la edad media en 70 años.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (4 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Sin petróleo no hay:
> 
> 1.- Agricultura a gran escala (Tractores, cosechadoras, etc)
> 2.- Logística: Camiones que lleven la comida hasta los supermercados
> ...



Estas describiendo lo que va a pasar, porque las reservas de petroleo con fácil accesibilidad energética se van agotando, y cuando el ROE sea 1, ya no habrá más petróleo disponible.
La única solución sensata es la electrificacion de todo lo posible mediante fuentes renovables y reservar una parte de las tierras para producción de biodiesel para aquellos servicios más imprescindibles (producción alimentos para i gesta directa, en primer lugar, nada de piensos para animales). Y ajustar el nivel de consumo a lo que de de el anterior esquema, que puede significar reducirlo al 30% o 50% si eres optimista. Y una población más reducida que la actual.
Pero lo más probable, dado que no hay voluntad por parte en los paises ricos de reducir nuestro " nivel de vida"es que haya una Guerra nuclear de exterminio desencadenada por los intentos de acaparar los recursos cuando empieza a escasear su accesibilidad. En ello estamos.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> China no es un país comunista.
> 
> Es un país totalitario, con un fuerte control social y económico por parte del partido que a su vez ha abierto la mano a que la iniciativa privada genere la riqueza que "solo" la iniciativa privada puede generar.
> 
> ...



El comunismo es un ideal a largo plazo, por ahora van bien:
Xi Jinping: "China seguirá esgrimiendo el estandarte del marxismo"


----------



## Billy Ray (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Ayudar a la gente necesitada" eso es cristianismo ¿no? el Estado Chino ha sacado de la pobreza extrema a TODA su población, nominalmente uno por uno, nadie ha hecho eso nunca en el mundo partiendo de la edad media en 70 años.



Sí, pero gracias a las deslocalizaciones de los malvados capitalistas occidentales. Ha sido toda una nueva NEP...


----------



## delhierro (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si que hay plan. La victoria militar sobre Ucrania la tienen garantizada si o si, solo hay que ver el desequilibrio de recursos a disposición de unos y otros. Es David contra Goliath y por más esteroides que inyecten los yankis en David, el 99,9 % de las veces acaba ganando Goliath. Por eso el gato juguetea con el ratón seguro de que cuando quiera se lo comerá.
> 
> El plan ruso es prolongar este estado de cosas hasta que Europa Occidental experimente una crisis económica tan profunda que haga saltar la OTAN por los aires y obligue a los europeos a rediseñar sus alianzas geopolíticas. Es realista el plan? Sería mejor acabar con los ucros de una puta vez y finiquitar la historia? El tiempo dirá .....



Me da la impresión que Putin no tenia plan más alla de una ataque relampago y algun tipo de golpe o acuerdo. Eso les salio mal porque los anglos estaban mucho más afincados allí de lo que se creian los rusos, de hecho son el gobierno de ucrania.

¿ Van a ganar al final ? Yo tengo claro que si, los ucranianos han metido todo, mientras que Putin ha metido los soldados de fortuna, los presos y 4 unidades que ha ido rotando o incluso retirando. Ni siquiera los soldados de reemplazo estan luchando. Por mucho material que mande la OTAN no va a equilibrar en la misma frontera rusa. De los 300.000 no hay ni un 10% combatiendo. ¿ a que esperan ? Solo lo sabe Putin, la verdad es que la parte economica de momento les va bien, así que pueden tomarselo con calma aunque pongan de los nervios a propios y extraños.

Ademas hay ciertas cosas en las que los rusos flaquean. Una de ellas es la incapacidad para lanzar bombas de aviación gordas con precisión. Por eso se les eternizan los combates urbanos. Son maestros en misiles de ataque y defensivos , pero nunca pensaron en una guerra como esta, con ellos con supremacia aerea. No tienen una bomba de 1.000 , 2.000 que planee lanzandose desde 20, 35 km del objetivoy se pueda dirigir por GLonast, GPS o por laser. No vas a tirar un iskander balistico a cada fortin, y con artilleria la cosa se alarga. Seguro que como ha pasado con los drones ( al principio los rusos estaban en desventaja ) acaban poniendo a punto este tipo de munición.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Las grandes empresas, no son las que generan riqueza.
> 
> *El bienestar y la clase media los producen las cientos de miles de PYMES y autonomos.*
> 
> ...



Que nivel, Maribel. El bienestar y los salarios altos (la clase mierda es un invento) los producen la gran industria desde 1850, lo otro es economia otomana; agro y bazar, una mierda que solo da pan de Mercadona para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Creo que se va usted por las ramas para evitar hablar de lo obvio, y es lo que yo menciono en mi escrito, Como es posible que exista una planta industrial en Ucrania que se dedica a ensamblar misiles y armamento pesado y luego de 9 meses no haya sido atacada hasta hace dos días? Una fábrica donde se produce material para matar y mutilar rusos, QUE TIENE ESO QUE VER CON OCUPAR UCRANIA Y MANTENERLA? Se lo digo yo, nada de nada, pero es el único argumento que se le ocurre ante una serie de incongruencia que no anticipan nada bueno. Y le pregunto, que Rusia no ataque las líneas de suministro de armas de Occidente tampoco lo hace porque eso significaría que se quiere quedar con toda Ucrania? Que no vuele los puentes para causar un gran problema táctico también? Que siga Rusia enviando toda la energía vital a los países que inundan de armas y dinero a quien causa muerte y mutilación a sus soldados y sólo quiere y busca con todos los medios su derrota es también, según su argumentario, para no ser vistos como 'los invasores que someten a la pobre Ucrania'? Mi intención y la de muchos otros es analizar los HECHOS de una manera seria y aséptica, los fanáticos responden con argumentos pueriles y desde ese momento ya indican que no pueden explicar lo inexplicable con argumentos reales, Rusia tiene un gran problema y 6.000 cabezas nucleares, con que sólo utilice una se la tomaría en serio, sino está perdida y Putin y su camarilla deberían recordar el fin de Saddam y Kaddafi. Quien juega para perder pierde. Saludos



por lo mismo que no se cepillan todo el sistema electrico de un plumazo, o por el que no anulan ferrocarriles, o por el que no revientan las sedes armadas del gobierno ucraniano, porque no les interesa, ellos sabran realmente el motivo por el que no les interesa, pero no es que no puedan como ya estamos viendo.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Sí, pero gracias a las deslocalizaciones de los malvados capitalistas occidentales. Ha sido toda una nueva NEP...



Los malvados capitalistas decidieron vivir del casino financiero porque les daban asco los obreros, un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

Los nazis, como si estuvieran en un campo de entrenamiento, están bombardeando Donetsk. En las imágenes de la región de Kuibyshev después de las llegadas regulares.

Simplemente hay un exterminio de la población civil.

rtrdonetsk


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

Los prisioneros ucranianos dijeron que los movilizados casi nunca reciben entrenamiento en asuntos militares: fueron llevados al campo de entrenamiento 1-2 veces, algunos combatientes dispararon solo tres rondas antes de ser capturados

Por orden de los comandantes, los militares ucranianos cavaron trincheras para que pareciera desde el aire que tenían muchas posiciones, dijeron a RIA Novosti soldados capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

⚡Esta mañana, el enemigo ha estado atacando en dirección a Ploschanka (el frente en la zona de Kremennaya-Svatovo), apoyándose en el barranco de Zhuravka. La artillería ucraniana es muy activa, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzan una gran cantidad de personal a la batalla.

Por el momento, el ataque de los ucranianos en el área del rayo Zhuravka fue rechazado, la cresta se retiró y perdió dos vehículos de combate de infantería y hasta 30 efectivos.

Iván Rogov


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

Los productores de petróleo de la OPEP+ pueden introducir una grave reducción de la producción por la decisión de la UE sobre el precio tope del combustible ruso

Los productores de petróleo de los países de la OPEP+ y sus aliados podrían decidir hoy en una reunión sobre una reducción significativa en la producción de combustible. Todo debido al hecho de que la UE y los países del G7 han introducido un "precio máximo" en el "oro negro" ruso, informa CNBC.

En consecuencia, dado que Rusia ha advertido reiteradamente que no venderá combustible a países que imponen restricciones, estos tendrán que comprar petróleo a otros proveedores. Y si tenemos en cuenta la posible decisión de la OPEP+, para ellos el coste puede crecer muy significativamente y conllevar a un agravamiento de la situación económica. Por cierto, no será posible comprarlo en Rusia a través de terceros; ahora se está desarrollando un marco legislativo en la Federación Rusa que prohibirá la reventa.


----------



## Praktica (4 Dic 2022)

*29/11/2022 - M. K. Bhadrakumar en Indian Punchlnne*
What to expect in Russia’s winter offensive in Ukraine - Indian Punchline
tr dee

*Qué esperar de la ofensiva de invierno de Rusia en Ucrania*

El presidente ruso Putin se* reunió con las madres de los militares que participan en la operación militar especial en Ucrania en Novo-Ogaryovo, región de Moscú, 25 de noviembre de 2022. Al leer la transcripción de esa reunión de varias horas que Putin se tiene la impresión de que los combates en Ucrania pueden continuar hasta bien entrado el año 2023, e incluso más allá.

En un comentario muy revelador, Putin reconoció que Moscú cometió un error en 2014 al dejar el Donbass como un asunto inacabado *-a diferencia de Crimea- al *‘dejarse atraer’ por el alto el fuego negociado por Alemania y Francia y los acuerdos de Minsk.*

Moscú tardó en darse cuenta de que Alemania y Francia se confabularon con los dirigentes de entonces en Kiev para echar por tierra la aplicación del acuerdo de Minsk.* El entonces presidente ucraniano, Poroshenko, admitió* en un entrevistas con medios de comunicación occidentales en los últimos meses, incluyendo en la televisión alemana Deutsche Welle y en la unidad ucraniana de Radio Free Europe, q*ue el alto el fuego de 2015 fue una distracción destinada a ganar tiempo para que Kiev reconstruyera su ejército.*

En sus palabras, *‘habíamos conseguido todo lo que queríamos, nuestro objetivo era, en primer lugar, detener la amenaza [rusa], o al menos retrasar la guerra: asegurar ocho años para restaurar el crecimiento económico y crear unas fuerzas armadas poderosas’.

La llamada Fórmula Steinmeier (propuesta por el presidente alemán Frank-Walter Steinmeier ,allá por 2016 cuando era ministro de Asuntos Exteriores) sobre la secuencia del acuerdo de Minsk, había pedido que se celebraran elecciones en los territorios de Donbass *en manos de los prorusos bajo la legislación ucraniana y la *supervisión de la OSCE*; y, si la OSCE juzgaba que las votaciones eran libres y justas, *entonces se iniciaría un estatus especial de autogobierno para los territorios de Donbass y se restauraría el control de Ucrania sobre su frontera más oriental con Rusia.

Putin admitió que Rusia aceptó los acuerdos de Minsk ignorando los deseos de la población rusa de Donbass. En palabras suyas: ‘Acudimos sinceramente a ello. Pero no sentíamos del todo el estado de ánimo de la gente, era imposible entender del todo lo que estaba pasando allí. *Pero ahora probablemente se ha hecho evidente que esta reunión [de Donbass] debería haber ocurrido antes. Tal vez no habría habido tantas pérdidas entre los civiles’.

*Por primera vez, tal vez, un líder del Kremlin admitió haber cometido errores. El pasaje anterior, por lo tanto, se convierte en una piedra de toque para las futuras decisiones de Putin, a medida que la movilización rusa se acerca a la etapa final y para finales de diciembre, se estima que se habrán desplegado las tropas adicionales rusas en posiciones de avanzada.*

La conclusión es que *Putin cerró la puerta a otra mezcolanza de muebles modernos y antigüedades como la de Minsk. ¿Cómo se traduce esto en la realidad política?

Por mucho que Moscú esté abierto al diálogo, los negociadores rusos estarán obligados por las recientes enmiendas a la Constitución del país, que incorporaron las regiones de Donetsk, Lugansk, Kherson y Zaporozhye como parte de la Federación Rusa. *La reunión del viernes ha sido, a todas luces, una i*niciativa arriesgada de Putin*, políticamente hablando.

Putin afirmó abiertamente que fue preparado para la reunión. Aún le quedaban recursos. *Este tipo de reuniones son imposibles de coreografiar, ya que las emociones reprimidas están en juego ante las cámaras de televisión. *Marina Bakhilina, de la República de Sajá, madre de tres hijos (uno de los cuales es un soldado altamente condecorado de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de élite, de la 83ª Brigada y galardonado con la Orden del Valor) se quejó de que no hay comida caliente en el frente. Le dijo a Putin: ‘¿Entiendes lo que está pasando? Si nuestra gente no puede proporcionar a nuestros soldados comida caliente, a mí, me encantaría ir allí, al frente a cocinar’. Putin respondió : "Parece que los problemas ya se han resuelto en su mayor parte. Eso significa que no todo se hace bien’.

*Putin ‘consolida’, para que la nación se una a él. *El ambiente general de la reunión era de c*ompromiso con la causa rusa* y de confianza en la victoria final. *Esto fortalece las manos de Putin.*

Aquí es donde *la analogía de la Crisis de los Misiles de Cuba de 1962 se desbarata. La opinión pública no era un factor clave hace 60 años. *En pocas palabras, el sentido común se impuso en 1962 al darse cuenta de que cualquier fallo de seguridad de la potencia rival podría tener un resultado apocalíptico. *Ahora, con la sobreinformación, todo es distinto.*

O también, la diferencia es que *hoy*, mientras *el presidente Joe Biden se ha aislado y no rinde cuentas por su obstinada búsqueda de una derrota rusa en el campo de batalla en Ucrania y un consiguiente ‘cambio de régimen’ en Moscú, *Putin insiste en rendir cuentas ante su pueblo.

*Si las dificultades económicas provocan malestar social y agitación política en Europa occidental, los políticos en el poder estarán en desventaja. Putin está librando una ‘guerra popular’, mientras que los políticos occidentales ni siquiera pueden admitir que están luchando contra Rusia. *L*uchan por demora su inexorable lucha intestina, final, que vendrá.* Pero, *¿durante cuánto tiempo se podrá ocultar a la opinión pública de Polonia o Francia que sus tropas o mercenarios están siendo muriendo en la estepa de Ucrania? *¿*Pueden los políticos occidentales prometer que sus ‘voluntarios’ no murieron en vano? ¿Qué pasa si comienza un flujo de refugiados desde Ucrania hacia Europa occidental a medida que avanza el invierno?*

XXXX

*-> En términos militares, Rusia goza de un dominio de la escalada, una posición marcadamente superior a su rival de la OTAN, en una serie de escalones a medida que avanza el conflicto. La aceleración de la operación rusa en Bakhmut es un ejemplo de ello. *El despliegue de tropas regulares en los últimos días muestra que Rusia está en escalada para acabar con la ‘molienda’ de 4 meses en la ciudad de Bakhmut en Donetsk, que los analistas militares suelen describir como un *eje de la defensa de Kiev en la región oriental de Donbass.

Un informe del New York Times del domingo destacaba la enorme escala de pérdidas que han sufrido las fuerzas ucranianas en las últimas semanas. *El Grupo Wagner que estaban llevando a cabo los combates *inmovilizó a las fuerzas ucranianas en posición defensiva *en la región, estimadas en 30000 efectivos, incluyendo *unidades de choque ‘que han sido desgastadas por los incesantes asaltos rusos.’*

El informe del Times admite, citando a un funcionario de defensa estadounidense, que la intención rusa podría haber sido hacer de la ciudad de Bajmut ‘un agujero negro de recursos para Kiev’. Este p*aradigma se repetirá también en otros lugares, con la diferencia de que las fuerzas rusas serán mucho más fuertes, muy superiores en número y enormemente mejor equipadas, y lucharán desde posiciones fuertemente fortificadas.

Putin dejó claro en la reunión del viernes que derrotar a los neonazis banderistas seguirá siendo un objetivo firme. Aunque el cambio de régimen en Kiev no es un propósito declarado, Putin no se conformará con que se repita el alto el fuego y la paz de 2015, que dejó en el poder a un régimen antirruso, apoderado de USA,*

Dicho esto, subrayó que ‘a pesar de todas las cuestiones relacionadas con la operación militar especial, no cambiamos nuestros planes para el desarrollo del Estado, para el desarrollo del país, para el desarrollo de la economía, su esfera social y para los proyectos nacionales’.

En conjunto, *todos estos elementos definen la llamada ‘ofensiva de invierno’ de Rusia.* El comandante del teatro de operaciones en Ucrania, el general Sergei *Surovikin, no se parece a Patton ni a MacArthur. Básicamente, mantiene la brújula de las operaciones militares especiales, al tiempo que incorpora la experiencia acumulada durante los últimos 8 meses de participación OTAN en los combates.* *Putin no utilizó ni una sola vez la expresión ‘guerra’ *para caracterizar el conflicto.


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

por Artemovsk.

Por la mañana, continuaron las feroces batallas por Experimentado, que es la clave de Artemovsk. El enemigo transfiere rápidamente refuerzos allí para reponer las unidades maltratadas.
Los nuestros están fijos en el área de Kurdyumovka y Andreevka. Todos los contraataques enemigos en el área fueron rechazados. El enemigo continúa fortaleciendo la posición defensiva en el Clock Yar. Pero hasta que se tome Kleshcheyevka, no se puede esperar ningún movimiento serio en Chasov Yar.
En la parte este de Artemovsk, no hay cambios: el frente pasa por el área industrial en las afueras.
La información sobre la captura de Podgorodny (un pueblo cerca de las afueras del noreste de Artemovsk) aún no se ha confirmado oficialmente (no hay foto / video de allí, estamos esperando información adicional).
El enemigo continúa confirmando información sobre las mayores pérdidas diarias en Artemovsk y Opytnoy. Al mismo tiempo, a juzgar por el aumento del número de informes sobre la destrucción de mercenarios extranjeros, como durante las batallas de Severodonetsk, el enemigo lanzó una cantidad significativa de mercenarios a la batalla para reforzar las unidades vacilantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

"Coronelcassad"


----------



## Honkler (4 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> por lo mismo que no se cepillan todo el sistema electrico de un plumazo, o por el que no anulan ferrocarriles, o por el que no revientan las sedes armadas del gobierno ucraniano, porque no les interesa, ellos sabran realmente el motivo por el que no les interesa, pero no es que no puedan como ya estamos viendo.



Pues creo que la única explicación es que Rusia, en realidad, no quiere hacerse cargo de todo el estercolero ucraniano y necesita que haya una especie de gobierno para que se coma el marrón de lo que no quieran los rusos.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Repito, de la lista que pusiste lo único que vale la pena son los monasterios que están en el Tibet. Mira al final de la lista. El resto son bonitos templos de los que está llena buena parte de Asia. En China han conservado poquísimo para el país gigante que es. España, con una fracción de la extensión y población China, conserva más patrimonio histórico que ese país.



Los guerreros de Terracota te dan la razón.






Aquí esta su escrito dándote la razón:
Los manuscrito de Dunhuang (siglo V y principios del VI)






Off-Topic

Una de las formas de acercarse al pensamiento chino es a través del Taoísmo, las cuevas o templo donde se hallaron los manuscritos de Dunhuang es Taoista..

Hay muchos escrito sobre el Taoísmo pero creo que se en muchos libros se pierde la esencia del Tao, por ejemplo, que hace que una moneda en su sentido físico sea moneda. ¿Son la cara o la cruz de la moneda? La respuesta Tao seria el borde de la monedo, su circulo exterior que une ambos lados, sin estar unidos la cara y la cruz de la moneda, la moneda no existe.









Taoísmo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Y aunque los valores éticos taoístas varían dependiendo de las distintas escuelas, por lo general tienden a enfatizar el _wu wei_ («la no acción» o acción sin intención), la naturalidad, la simplicidad, la espontaneidad, y sobre todo, los «Tres Tesoros»: 慈 «la compasión», 儉 «la frugalidad», y 不敢為天下先 «la humildad», mientras que pone menos énfasis en las normas y el ritual (en oposición al confucianismo).


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas:

⚡⚡⚡Arakhamiya anunció las condiciones actualizadas de Ucrania para el inicio de negociaciones de paz con la Federación Rusa.

Se han agregado dos elementos desde la última iteración:

✅ Tribunal Militar

✅ Desnuclearización de Rusia

Según las autoridades ucranianas, solo cuando se cumplan estos puntos, podrán comenzar las consultas‼

Incluso para las autoridades actuales de la Federación de Rusia, la entrega voluntaria de armas nucleares es un gesto de buena voluntad demasiado amplio que no pueden aceptar. Sí, y objetivamente, en este momento la situación no es propicia para tales condiciones, que son las condiciones de la rendición, no de la paz‼

Por lo tanto, estamos cada vez más lejos de un congelamiento integral e incluso de la más mínima tregua formalizada. Los acuerdos locales sobre prisioneros de guerra y ZNPP están en marcha, pero no hay necesidad de hablar de un enfoque integrado.


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Me da la impresión que Putin no tenia plan más alla de una ataque relampago y algun tipo de golpe o acuerdo. Eso les salio mal porque los anglos estaban mucho más afincados allí de lo que se creian los rusos, de hecho son el gobierno de ucrania.



Las intenciones rusas están bien claras desde el documento que presentó a la OTAN en diciembre del años pasado: neutralidad ucraniana y retroceso de la OTAN hasta los límites de 1991. Si tienes en cuenta éso lo que están haciendo ahora tiene sentido. Una victoria rápida en Ucrania no te garantiza éso. Una crisis económica en Europa que nos haga replantear las alianzas puede que si. A eso juegan, no creo que la cosa se reduzca solo a que los oligarcas vuelvan a Londres, sería muy triste para los rusos. Es cierto que quieren hacer negocios con normalidad con nosotros y no romper puentes, lo que en realidad no quieren es a los yankis husmeando por aquí. Es realista? Pueden sostener un pulso creible que lo consiga? Pues no tengo ni idea.



> ¿ Van a ganar al final ? Yo tengo claro que si, los ucranianos han metido todo, mientras que Putin ha metido los soldados de fortuna, los presos y 4 unidades que ha ido rotando o incluso retirando. Ni siquiera los soldados de reemplazo estan luchando. Por mucho material que mande la OTAN no va a equilibrar en la misma frontera rusa. De los 300.000 no hay ni un 10% combatiendo. ¿ a que esperan ? Solo lo sabe Putin, la verdad es que la parte economica de momento les va bien, así que pueden tomarselo con calma aunque pongan de los nervios a propios y extraños.



Está claro que la victoria militar la tienen asegurada cuando así lo decidan ellos. La disparidad de recursos es enorme.



> Ademas hay ciertas cosas en las que los rusos flaquean. Una de ellas es la incapacidad para lanzar bombas de aviación gordas con precisión. Por eso se les eternizan los combates urbanos. Son maestros en misiles de ataque y defensivos , pero nunca pensaron en una guerra como esta, con ellos con supremacia aerea. No tienen una bomba de 1.000 , 2.000 que planee lanzandose desde 20, 35 km del objetivoy se pueda dirigir por GLonast, GPS o por laser. No vas a tirar un iskander balistico a cada fortin, y con artilleria la cosa se alarga. Seguro que como ha pasado con los drones ( al principio los rusos estaban en desventaja ) acaban poniendo a punto este tipo de munición.



Eso son problemas técnicos que no debería ser muy complicado solucionar.


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas:

Ucrania, en el contexto de un conflicto militar prolongado, corre el riesgo de convertirse en un país con una economía destruida y una infraestructura crítica a principios de 2023.

Las huelgas de la Federación Rusa en el sistema energético afectan instantáneamente la economía de nuestro estado: el PIB está cayendo (según las estimaciones de la Ministra de Economía, Yulia Sviridenko, la caída del PIB en agosto fue del 30-35%, es decir, antes del inicio de bombardeos masivos), la gente se va al extranjero (esto tiene un impacto bastante fuerte en la reducción de impuestos y tarifas, además, no hay incentivos económicos para permanecer en las condiciones actuales para aquellos que pueden irse y encontrar trabajo en países donde todo es mucho mejor), y debido al hecho de que Ucrania está fuertemente "enganchada" a los subsidios occidentales, la deuda pública del país "independiente" está creciendo exponencialmente. Después de todo, la asistencia financiera a nuestro país son básicamente préstamos que deberán devolverse en tiempos de paz. El volumen de la deuda pública de Ucrania ya es de 6.406 mil millones de UAH (de los cuales el 78,7 % es deuda externa), y el volumen de la deuda pública en relación con el PIB del país es del 100,1 %.

Lo que sucederá a continuación es difícil de predecir, pero una cosa está clara: no hay un escenario optimista en el futuro previsible. Las partes del conflicto militar no van a acabar con él, lo que significa que los problemas económicos de Ucrania crecerán como una bola de nieve. Pero las ciudades del país literalmente se congelarán si la Federación Rusa continúa atacando el sistema energético de Ucrania en el invierno, la época fría.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Sufrirán por otros lados, pero ni por asomo como Europa que se ha quedado sin su gran proveedor de energía y no tiene el gran negocio de venta de armas que se ha montado EEUU con esta guerra, "obligando" a que todos los paises de la UE aumenten su presupuesto en defensa para que así les compren más y más armas....que irónicamente luego solo podremos usar donde ellos nos orden (España no puede usarlas contra Marrueco.....pero Marruecos que es el verdadero aliado de EEUU si puede usar las armas que compra a España en un momento dado contra España)
> 
> *Estonia anuncia la compra récord de sistemas múltiples de cohetes HIMARS por 190 millones de euros*
> 
> ...



Es lo mejor que le puede pasar a Rusia.
Que sus enemigos compren un sistema de cohetes que Rusia va a conocer al detalle en los próximos meses, gracias a las dos unidades Himars que tiene en su poder.
Fantástica noticia para los rusos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Dic 2022)

Andrey Rudenko, reportero de VGTRK
@RtrDonetsk

Movimientos activos en múltiples frentes. No son rápidos, pero se avanza.

En el aeropuerto de Donetsk, las unidades del 1.er AK están luchando duro por liberar Pervomayskoye y Vodiane. La tarea es alcanzar Orlovka y cortar el suministro de la guarnición del régimen de Kiev atrincherada en Avdiivka. La operación es muy dura. Después de la llegada de las refuerzos enemigos liberados en Jerson, el enemigo incluso intenta contraatacar en esta área.

Ayer los nazis intentaron irrumpir en n. Sands, utilizando tanques y vehículos de combate en una fallida operación. Las unidades de Donetsk, "Somalia" y el 11º regimiento, derrotaron al enemigo en su tránsito. El enemigo habiendo perdido varias piezas de equipo y personas, no solo retrocedió sino que incluso perdió la posición desde la que intentó su ataque.

En Marinka, que también se encuentra en las afueras occidentales de Donetsk, prosigue el combate urbano. El enemigo ha sido expulsado a las afueras de la ciudad. Aquí la tarea de nuestro ejército es llegar a Krasnogorovka. Cuando se tome este pueblo, se cortarán las rutas de suministro a Ugledar que se encuentra al sur de Donetsk.

En Ugledar, la OBTF de Kaskad junto con la brigada 155 y con el apoyo de la artillería rusa, están destruyendo áreas fortificadas en las afueras de la ciudad para realizar una nueva operación para liberarla.

Kremennaya - Svatovo: la situación es complicada, el enemigo rompió nuestra defensa y alcanzó Chervonopopovka, pero ayer nuestras unidades los hicieron retroceder a sus posiciones previamente ocupadas. Al mismo tiempo, el pueblo en sí mismo permanece ahora en la zona gris.

En Artyomovsky los músicos están combatiendo duro por Experimentado: este pueblo es la puerta para ingresar a Artyomovsk. Kiev transfiere apresuradamente refuerzos para mantener este pueblo. Por el momento nuestras unidades están limpiando y asegurando Andreevka y Kurdyumovka. En esta zona el enemigo intentó contraatacar, pero no tuvo éxito.

Hay informaciones de que en estas batallas el enemigo dejó a su suerte una parte importante de los mercenarios extranjeros, los cuales fueron duramente castigados por nuestros músicos.

Zaporizhia - Jerson: sin cambios. Hay duelos de artillería pesada. Los nazis están atacando nuestras fortificaciones en la orilla izquierda del Dnieper desde Jerson, mientras exponen a los civiles al fuego de contrabatería.

Durante la semana pasada, el número de ataques en Donetsk aumentó significativamente, lo que está asociado con la transferencia a esta zona de fuerzas y medios liberados desde Jerson.

Esto puede determinarse por los calibres utilizados para bombardear la capital del DNR. Anteriormente se utilizaba artillería occidental, ya que durante estos meses casi todas las armas soviéticas en esta zona fueron eliminadas por los heroicos muchachos del 1.er AK.

Con el inicio de las temperaturas bajo cero y el congelamiento del suelo muchos esperan la intensificación de las hostilidades. Pero hasta la fecha ninguno de los bandos está intentando realizar amplias ofensivas para avanzar. El invierno acaba de comenzar y las próximas semanas mostrarán cuán activa será esta época del año en términos de combate.

El punto de vista del autor puede no coincidir con la posición de los editores.

@rt_especial


----------



## Mabuse (4 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Sufrirán por otros lados, pero ni por asomo como Europa que se ha quedado sin su gran proveedor de energía y no tiene el gran negocio de venta de armas que se ha montado EEUU con esta guerra, "obligando" a que todos los paises de la UE aumenten su presupuesto en defensa para que así les compren más y más armas....que irónicamente luego solo podremos usar donde ellos nos orden (España no puede usarlas contra Marrueco.....pero Marruecos que es el verdadero aliado de EEUU si puede usar las armas que compra a España en un momento dado contra España)
> 
> *Estonia anuncia la compra récord de sistemas múltiples de cohetes HIMARS por 190 millones de euros*
> 
> ...



Estonia, la patria chica de Darwin.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Es que la gente sabe poco de historia.....Los más crueles de la historia fueron los Japoneses contra los Chinos en la batalla de Nankín en el 37. Tiraban a los bebés al aire y jugaban a ensartarlos con sus bayonetas.... entre otras barbaridades. Cuando veas a un japonés, de esos tan amables y respetuoso...piensa que su abuelito a lo mejor practicaba esos juegos con los Chinos. Si la gente leyera más sobre las guerras...y nuestra propia historia....estaría temblando ahora mismo y rezando porque lo de Ucrania no vaya a más...que no parece el caso.



En Nankíng con la conquista japonesa se estableció una zona de seguridad supervisada por un comité internacional y por el gobierno nacionalista chino que en 1939 recopiló y publicó toda la documentación generada en dicha zona en esos dos años sin hacer referencias a ninguna "masacre" llevada a cabo por el ejército imperial y mucho menos a que ensartaran bebés con bayonetas, cosa que suena a cuento chino y nunca mejor dicho...en tales documentos se hacen constar reclamaciones al ejército japonés por el asesinato de 26 civiles en la ciudad, cifra bastante alejada de las 300.000 muertes que les atribuyen.

Zona de Seguridad de Nankín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El partido comunista chinorris tenía una "Oficina Central de Propaganda" que curiosamente no mencionó esas masacres en múltiples ruedas de prensa y comunicados oficiales antes de octubre de 1938 y les convenía mucho hacerlo...de haber sido cierta la historia. Los que difundieron el bulo fueron los chinos nacionalistas pro-aliados a los que seguramente los anglocabrones les estaban dando clases de sus métodos de propaganda de guerra.

Aparte de los civiles muertos en Hiroshima y Nagasaki los verdaderos y mucho mas espantosos crímenes fueron cometidos por ejemplo, por el carnicero Curtis Le May que entre´1944-45 ordenó el bombardeo de mas de 100 ciudades japonesas con munición incendiaria, se trata del mismo pájaro que era jefe de la USAF en 1962 cuando la crisis de los misiles y se mostró partidario de iniciar una guerra nuclear con la URSS.....el personaje del general Jack T. Ripper de la película Dr. Strangelove de Kubrick sin duda está inspirado en Le May..


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que nivel, Maribel. El bienestar y los salarios altos (la clase mierda es un invento) los producen la gran industria desde 1850, lo otro es economia otomana; agro y bazar, una mierda que solo da pan de Mercadona para hoy y hambre para mañana.



Falso, incluso en España son los autónomos y las PYMES quien sostienen la economía.






Home


OECD's dissemination platform for all published content - books, podcasts, serials and statistics




www.oecd-ilibrary.org




In China, there were over 140 million SMEs and self-employed in 2020. Overall, SMEs contribute over 60% of total GDP, 50% of tax income, 79% of job creation and 68% of exports. In 2020, there were about 2.52 million new companies, and the number of newly registered enterprises reached 22 000 per day.

Resumiendo para los que no lean Ingles, hay 140 millones de pequeñas y medias empresas o autónomos en China que contribuyen al 60% del PIB, 50% de impuestos y al 79% del trabajo. Se crean 22.000 nuevas pequeñas/medianas empresas por día.
(datos 2018)


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (4 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Aqui tienes un documental muy bonito de como funciona la sanidad privada



Te cito para verlo tranquilamente con tiempo


----------



## ROBOTECH (4 Dic 2022)

Lo que yo haría si fuera Surovikin:

Además de los 300.000 reservistas mandar a otros 100.000 hombres al frente:

25k ex-convictos
25k mercenarios nacionales y extranjeros
25k chechenos
25k regulares


Preparar 12.000 drones Geran-2 para la batalla del norte. Rusia puede fabricar 100 al día. Son 4 meses de fabricación. Duplicar la capacidad de producción y fabricar 200 al día. El coste es muy bajo y ya deberían de tener un buen stock fabricado.

Preparar 120 trailers capaces de transportar y lanzar cada uno 4 drones Geran-2.







Abrir 3 frentes por el norte para rodear cada uno a las capitales de las 3 provincias del noreste. Iniciar un ataque total, al igual que en febrero de 2022, movilizando 220k hombres en el ataque.
Mientras los hombres avanzan con todo, fuego artillero sin parar y drones volando sin parar.

100 trailers para cada frente, cargando y lanzando drones desde puntos aleatorios, al azar, pero con blancos fijados. Los camiones como si tienen que ir a cargar a 500kms de distancia, lejos del frente, sin problema. Pero tenerlos todo el día cargando y lanzando, siempre en movimiento. Cargando desde pequeños talleres ocultos, que ni siquiera el conductor sepa dónde tiene que ir a cargar o a lanzar, todo totalmente aleatorio.

Cada día de la primera semana de ofensiva deberán ser lanzados como mínimo 1.000 drones
Después otra semana a 500 drones diarios.
Y después a 100 por día, manteniendo el resto como stock de reserva rápida.

A cada pelotón o tanque que se mueva se le mandan 3 drones y se le dispara con artillería como en el Donbass.
Cada 3 días un lanzamiento masivo de misiles iraníes a infraestructuras por todas las provincias del este de Ucrania y Kiev.
Cada dos semanas un ataque de misiles a infraestructuras de luz, ferroviarias y de almacenamiento de combustible por todo el país.

Se rodean las capitales y se les deja sin luz y sin agua.
Se abren corredores para civiles y se permite a los soldados ucranianos huir.

Después se organiza un referéndum en Járkov y se anexiona.
Y 3 meses después otro en Sumy y Chernígov.

Como partida para las negociaciones de paz se pediría que las tropas ucranianas abandonen territorio ruso (las zonas en rojo, para entonces 7 provincias + Crimea). Durante las negociaciones la exigencia de que Occidente repare los Nord Stream 1 y 2, la devolución de todo el dinero, el fin de las sanciones, la garantía de que Ucrania no entrará en la OTAN, la garantía de que la OTAN no se expandirá más, la salida de tropas OTAN de los Bálticos y Polonia), el reconocimiento de Occidente de las nuevas fronteras rusas + referéndums en las 2 regiones que poseen en Georgia + Transnistria.

Se negarán. El siguiente paso es tomar todo el este del Dnieper siguiendo el mismo método. Y luego rodear Kiev y tomar todo el sur de Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

*Alerta aérea declarada en varias regiones de Ucrania*
Las autoridades informaron de una alerta aérea en las regiones de Poltava, Dnepropetrovsk y Kharkiv de Ucrania


4 diciembre 2022 12:19



13


----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Andrey Rudenko, reportero de VGTRK
> @RtrDonetsk
> 
> Movimientos activos en múltiples frentes. No son rápidos, pero se avanza.
> ...



Lugansk talón de Aquiles ruso. Ojo a ese frente. Incomprensible, y más tras las retiradas de Jarkov y Jersón.


----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

Junto con el precio máximo impuesto por la Unión Europea, a partir de mañana, lunes 5 de Diciembre, se deja de dar cobertura a todo buque que transporte petróleo crudo ruso y sus derivados. Implicancías?


----------



## Yomateix (4 Dic 2022)

*Meloni aprueba que Italia siga enviando armas a Ucrania*

Italia no cambia su programa de enviar armas a Ucrania. El Gobierno de Giorgia Meloni ha aprobado este jueves prorrogar hasta finales de 2023 la autorización de enviar “medios, materiales y equipamiento militar a las autoridades gubernamentales de Ucrania”, una decisión que ahora deberá ser ratificada por el Parlamento en los próximos dos meses.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los guerreros de Terracota te dan la razón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero qué me cuentas?. Si he estado en Xian y visitado los guerreros de Terracota. Estos se libraron de Mao de milagro. 

Dime, ¿ cuántas veces has visitado China mainland y no-mainland para tener una opinión fundada?. ¿Has conocido otros países de Asia para poder hacer algún tipo de comparación?. China es de lo más pobre en cuanto a patrimonio histórico que hay en la región. Hasta Corea, que tampoco tiene una mierda, rivaliza con China en ese aspecto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Lo que yo haría si fuera Surovikin:
> 
> Además de los 300.000 reservistas mandar a otros 100.000 hombres al frente:
> 
> ...



Tengo que reconocer que me lo he pasado bien leyéndote  . Pero eso sería una guerra total y Rusia ni está preparada ni quiere eso, creo yo.

Te falta logística para mover todos esos hombres. Alimentar, material, armamento, vamos una locura.......ni en los mejores sueños Rusia va a poner 300k de soldados a la vez y con esa rapidez.

Como película mola, no lo tomes a mal.


----------



## Yomateix (4 Dic 2022)

Que sorpresa.....pero si son los que mandan en la UE (evidentemente unos más y otros menos, porque al final todos tragan con lo que quiera EEUU) lo que deciden entre ellos es lo que se decide en la UE donde muchos paises están para hacer bulto y sus intereses económicos son irrelevantes. Pero lo ponen como si la decisión hubiese sido tomada por la UE y el G7 se limita a seguirlos, cuando es al contrario, EEUU dió el visto bueno y el resto a agachar la cabeza y tragar. Una "democracia" en la que a la hora de la verdad a la hora de tomar decisiones, solo importa lo que interese a unos pocos paises (No lo digo ya por el G7 si no por la propia UE)

*El G7 acuerda también un tope de 60 euros al barril de crudo ruso como la UE*

El club de naciones industrializadas del G7 y Australia acordaronun tope de 60 euros al barril de crudo ruso transportado por vía marítima, *en línea con la decisión de los países de la Unión Europea (UE)*.

Con esta decisión, Estados Unidos, Canadá, Japón, Reino Unido, Italia, Francia y Alemania -que ostenta la presidencia de turno- pretenden evitar que Rusia "se beneficie de su guerra de agresión contra Ucrania", anunciaron en un comunicado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Dic 2022)

Funcionarios estadounidenses expresan seria preocupación por la rápida militarización de China.
/Fox News/
#EE.UU

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Dic 2022)

La empresa alemana Siemens Energy se ha acercado al gobierno ucraniano con una propuesta para colocar centrales eléctricas flotantes con una capacidad de 150-300 MW en las aguas de Odessa, Izmail y Nikolaev para satisfacer las necesidades de electricidad de Ucrania.
/Forbes/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Discordante (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Si que hay plan. La victoria militar sobre Ucrania la tienen garantizada si o si, solo hay que ver el desequilibrio de recursos a disposición de unos y otros. Es David contra Goliath y por más esteroides que inyecten los yankis en David, el 99,9 % de las veces acaba ganando Goliath. Por eso el gato juguetea con el ratón seguro de que cuando quiera se lo comerá.
> 
> El plan ruso es prolongar este estado de cosas hasta que Europa Occidental experimente una crisis económica tan profunda que haga saltar la OTAN por los aires y obligue a los europeos a rediseñar sus alianzas geopolíticas o morirse de hambre. Es realista el plan? Están los rusos es posición de forzar y conseguir el resultado deseado? Sería mejor acabar con los ucros de una puta vez y finiquitar la historia? El tiempo dirá .....



Incorrecto. Lo que saltara por los aires es la UE. La OTAN puede que pierda algun miembro suelto pero va a seguir.

De este conflicto solo va a salir un EEUU reforzado (con una OTAN autentica y sin la UE para hacerle de contra peso) y Rusia que va a fortalecer a sus enemigos y destruir a su principal socio comercial (UE) saldra aun peor que la UE.

La UE interesa porque hay mercado unico y los paises mas ricos financiaban a los pobres (aunque es un arma de doble filo como estan viendo algunos paises) pero una vez que eso empieza a perder importancia (la miseria energetica traera miseria economica y se acabara el mercado y la financiacion) su utilidad desaparecera.

Sin embargo la utilidad de la OTAN (o algo similar) no solo no desaparecera si no que se vera reforzada. Al debilitarse la UE (y cualquier intento de integracion y defensa comun) a los paises pequeños solo les quedara aliarse entre ellos o tirar del "primo de zumosol". EEUU ha visto su imagen mejorar en todos los paises del este (se ha volcado con Ucrania y ni siquiera es un pais OTAN) y todos temen a algun vecino violento. Los del este a Rusia. Los del sur a Turquia y paises del norte de africa. Y los balcanes a Serbia.

EEUU ahora mismo tiene lista de espera para recibir delegaciones de paises UE que buscan reforzar su alianza (ya sea directa o mediante OTAN).

Igual algun pais ridiculo abandona la OTAN, como Francia, Belgica, Holanda... miseria. El resto no solo no la va abandonar sino que se van a lanzar, de hecho ya lo estan haciendo, a sus brazos como locos.

Los paises del este tienen una necesidad de recursos Rusos ingente pero tambien acaban de ver como Rusia no tiene ningun problema con invadir a quien sea. Un dirigente siempre tiene mas miedo a un dirigente exterior (un "igual") que a su pueblo rebotado porque pasan algo de frio.

No entendeis la dinamica de los estados. Ser vasallo de un pais a 7000km y con un oceano de por medio siempre sera mejor que ser vasallo de un pais con el que compartes miles de km de frontera porque cualquier dia le da por "visitarte".

Otra opcion a futuro quiza fuese China (o mas a futuro aun la India) pero eso es para la 2º mitad del siglo XXI.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (4 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> sólo le fanta prohibir alguna raza....ya ha prohibido idiomas, etnias, religiones...



Partidos políticos...


----------



## ATDTn (4 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La empresa alemana Siemens Energy se ha acercado al gobierno ucraniano con una propuesta para colocar centrales eléctricas flotantes con una capacidad de 150-300 MW en las aguas de Odessa, Izmail y Nikolaev para satisfacer las necesidades de electricidad de Ucrania.
> /Forbes/
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Se bombardean y ya 
Encima sin víctimas ni daños colaterales. 

Joder, estamos gobernados por ineptos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Junto con el precio máximo impuesto por la Unión Europea, a partir de mañana, lunes 5 de Diciembre, se deja de dar cobertura a todo buque que transporte petróleo crudo ruso y sus derivados. Implicancías?



Rusia necesita buques cisternas para transportar petróleo, se calcula que le faltaran unos 100.

Implicación que se harán en zonas oscuras sin legislación.

".... Según las estadísticas disponibles públicamente, a principios de 2021, el número total de la flota de transporte marítimo controlada por armadores rusos era de casi 1.500 barcos "

Se van a crear nuevos marcos de legislación, a ver sería como las federaciones de boxeo ( que hay 4 ó 5), cada uno asegurará barcos y comprará petróleo donde le de la gana.

".. Es más conveniente para los exportadores nacionales utilizar barcos que naveguen bajo banderas de estados independientes: Liberia, Malta, Chipre y Panamá. El número de barcos bajo la bandera rusa está disminuyendo, mientras que el número de cargueros que se mueven bajo banderines neutrales, por el contrario, está creciendo. Los servicios de transporte marítimo importados cuestan a las empresas rusas entre 10.000 y 15.000 millones de dólares al año. .."

".... Los esquemas correspondientes se han utilizado durante aproximadamente medio año en los principales puertos de exportación nacionales, tanto en Novorossiysk como en el Mar Báltico. Los compradores que no están involucrados en disputas geopolíticas se benefician del uso de dichas rutas, por lo que los acuerdos de exportación e importación supuestamente concluidos de acuerdo con escenarios "sombra" crecen con cada nueva sesión de negociación, independientemente de las sanciones. Los llamados “shuttles” que recargan petróleo muchas veces no incluyen mecanismos para notificar su despliegue marítimo, por lo que es casi imposible conocer la “ciudadanía” de los hidrocarburos. ..."

Rusia hace tiempo que se lleva preparando para este escenario.

".... aproximadamente seis meses Rusia compró 240 buques petroleros pequeños y grandes ..."


Fuente: Rusas ( y me quedo tan ancho)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La empresa alemana Siemens Energy se ha acercado al gobierno ucraniano con una propuesta para colocar centrales eléctricas flotantes con una capacidad de 150-300 MW en las aguas de Odessa, Izmail y Nikolaev para satisfacer las necesidades de electricidad de Ucrania.
> /Forbes/
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist




jo,jo,jo.....no me cuadra...Alemania alquila a Holanda central eléctrica flotante para ellos y luego alquila suyas a Ucraina....van a tener follón en casa estos alemanes.


----------



## ROBOTECH (4 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer que me lo he pasado bien leyéndote  . Pero eso sería una guerra total y Rusia ni está preparada ni quiere eso, creo yo.
> 
> Te falta logística para mover todos esos hombres. Alimentar, material, armamento, vamos una locura.......ni en los mejores sueños Rusia va a poner 300k de soldados a la vez y con esa rapidez.
> 
> Como película mola, no lo tomes a mal.



Es lo que haría yo.
Los 300k soldados están siendo ya enviados al frente.
La zona de incursión serían las fronteras rusas, apenas 50 a 100kms de penetración y tienen todo el invierno para prepararse.

Tomaría todos los recursos de los graneros y dejaría aisladas las 3 capitales de provincia. Allí, sin luz, agua ni comida, sí que pasarían hambre. Se rendirían o serían martirizados por el régimen de Zelensky,

A los soldados ucros les ofrecería escapar si se rinden o hacer como en Azovstal con ellos. Si Ucrania no los acepta de primeras los metería en cárceles y campos de concentración y luego los canjearía por soldados rusos, o los mandaría a través de Bielorrusia hacia Polonia. A enemigo que huye puente de plata.


----------



## John Nash (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Falso, incluso en España son los autónomos y las PYMES quien sostienen la economía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recordemos de que se componen nuestras PYMES: subcontratas, poca tecnología e ingeniería, sector servicios principalmente con bajos ingresos y poco valor añadido.
Somos de los pocos paises occidentales cuyos salarios medios en el sector privado es inferior al salario medio del funcionariado. Y no porque este último sea super alto. En general los mayores ingresos, patrimonio y retribuciones están en los sectores privados, lo que explica los bajos salarios en el sector. A mayor remuneración de los de arriba, peor para las intermedias y bajas rentas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

La cuesta de enero va a ser dura, dura , dura


*Macron instó a los franceses a no entrar en pánico en medio de apagones*
Hoy, 14:06
 

El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, dijo que, en el contexto de la crisis energética en el país, es posible que se produzcan cortes de energía. Aseguró que Francia sobreviviría este invierno con seguridad, después de lo cual pidió a los franceses moderación y comprensión. El jefe del Estado francés hizo una declaración similar durante una conversación con un periodista del diario Parisien, mostrada por TF1.



Marón señaló que ve la preocupación de la ciudadanía al respecto. Luego comenzó a convencerlos y persuadirlos de la falta de fundamento de sus temores. Según él, los pronósticos negativos no se realizarán si los propios residentes hacen ciertos esfuerzos, adhiriéndose al plan de "sobriedad energética", es decir. ahorrará electricidad. Así, el líder de Francia desplazó sin miramientos todas las preocupaciones reales sobre los hombros de los propios ciudadanos, disfrazándolas con bellas frases.

No hay necesidad de entrar en pánico. El pánico no ayuda, y no tiene fundamento. El gobierno está trabajando para prepararse como último recurso si se requiere un corte de energía de varias horas. Es correcto prepararse con anticipación, porque la experiencia demuestra que a veces lo increíble se hace realidad.

dijo Macron.

Explicó que el gobierno está cooperando con todas las partes interesadas. Ahora se están trabajando varios escenarios para salir de alguna de las situaciones más difíciles del sector energético, para que el descontento no se inicie en el país y no se sumerja en el caos.

Pero les digo con toda responsabilidad que si todos seguimos las reglas de la “sobriedad energética” y reducimos el consumo en un 10%, podemos pasar con seguridad el período invernal incluso en el caso de diciembre y enero muy fríos. Depende de nosotros. Mi mensaje es actuar con responsabilidad y nunca entrar en pánico.


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Incorrecto. Lo que saltara por los aires es la UE. La OTAN puede que pierda algun miembro suelto pero va a seguir.
> 
> De este conflicto solo va a salir un EEUU reforzado (con una OTAN autentica y sin la UE para hacerle de contra peso) y Rusia que va a fortalecer a sus enemigos y destruir a su principal socio comercial (UE) saldra aun peor que la UE.
> 
> ...



Y a mi que me cuentas? Yo solo he dicho en que creo que están pensando los rusos en base a su forma de proceder en Ucrania. Algo que explica porqué están haciendo las cosas como las están haciendo. Una teoría que explicaría racionalmente su comportamiento actual. No he dicho si el plan les va a salir bien o mal. Textualmente:

"Lo conseguirán? El tiempo dirá ..."


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Centinela (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pero qué me cuentas?. Si he estado en Xian y visitado los guerreros de Terracota. Estos se libraron de Mao de milagro.
> 
> Dime, ¿ cuántas veces has visitado China mainland y no-mainland para tener una opinión fundada?. ¿Has conocido otros países de Asia para poder hacer algún tipo de comparación?. China es de lo más pobre en cuanto a patrimonio histórico que hay en la región. Hasta Corea, que tampoco tiene una mierda, rivaliza con China en ese aspecto.




No digas tonterías por favor. China es el 2º país con más sitios patrimonio de la humanidad. ¿Te parece eso patrimonio histórico?









Cuáles son los 7 países con más sitios declarados patrimonio de la humanidad - BBC News Mundo


Italia lidera la lista gracias al legado del Imperio Romano y el Renacimiento. A partir del próximo 2 de julio en Polonia el comité de la Unesco elegirá los nuevos sitios para incluirlo en la lista de 1052 lugares.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (4 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Incorrecto. Lo que saltara por los aires es la UE. La OTAN puede que pierda algun miembro suelto pero va a seguir.
> 
> De este conflicto solo va a salir un EEUU reforzado (con una OTAN autentica y sin la UE para hacerle de contra peso) y Rusia que va a fortalecer a sus enemigos y destruir a su principal socio comercial (UE) saldra aun peor que la UE.
> 
> ...



Bla, bla, bla, bla, bla......no tienes ni puta idea de lo que escribes.

Rusia no necesita invadir a nadie si no es exclusivamente por defender su propia integridad, no es como USA, te estás equivocando y sospecho que lo sabes y lo haces a propósito.

Rusia no necesita más territorio ni recursos como USA, que ha invadido medio planeta para expoliar recursos a través de sus empresas.

Rusia lo que necesita es más población, territorio y recursos les sobra a raudales.

Cualquier día le da a USA por visitarte o incluso quedarse en tu territorio, dentro de tus fronteras, de forma permanente con bases militares, otra forma de invasión.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Dic 2022)

La desesperación de la OTAN, en esta guerra de IV generación en que llevamos desde 2014, ha provocado la quema de muchos de sus peones, como es el caso ahora de Grossi....en el famoso truco de la central nuclear que quedó al descubierto....








Глупая ошибка Гросси: Евстафьев развеял мечты Киева о захвате Запорожской АЭС


После громкой информационной провокации в истории с Запорожской АЭС глава МАГАТЭ Рафаэль Гросси должен стать нерукопожатным как минимум в России.




riafan.ru


----------



## Yomateix (4 Dic 2022)

No pasa nada, a los políticos les sobra el dinero, la gente normal que se fastidie....o eso parecen pensar "nuestros" políticos. Que felicidad pagar mucho más por todo, por el bien común, menos mal que Alemania ya está comprando a Qatar que es un país de los buenos donde reside el culmen de la democracia, la igualdad y los derechos humanos, no como en Rusia. El problema ya no es solo lo que pagas más de luz, es que al subir la luz suben todos los costes de fabricación de los productos, por tanto los precios de todos los alimentos, también ha subido la gasolina y etc etc

*Los hogares en España pagan 320 euros más por la luz en lo que va de año*
El recibo de la luz para los hogares acogidos al Precio Voluntario al Pequeño Consumidor (PVPC) ha* subido un 42% entre enero y noviembre de 2022*


----------



## Elimina (4 Dic 2022)

No encuentro el documental que estaba en la web de RTVE sobre el batallón Azov, ¿alguien sabe?


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

La loca japuta terrorista Simonyan sugiere que Rusia debería lanzar ataques nucleares en Washington D.C., Londres y Berlín. Ya no amenaza a Kyiv porque Putin nunca destruiría el Monasterio Ortodoxo Kyiv-Pechersk Lavra.


----------



## Yomateix (4 Dic 2022)

Un anillo que pertenecia a un barco hundido Español que encontró un buscador de tesoros y del que por lo que se ve España no le permitieron recuperar nada pese a que el barco era Español y por tanto también todos los tesoros de su interior (el que lo encuentra solo debería haberse podido quedar una pequeña parte)

*Sotheby's subasta una esmeralda de 400 años para apoyar a Ucrania*
El anillo con una esmeralda de 400 años de antigüedad procede del naufragio del *galeón Nuestra Señora de Atocha de 1622.


Noticia de 2011.*
*Los cazatesoros de Mel Fisher continúan con el expolio del galeón Nuestra Señora de Atocha*


----------



## Elimina (4 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Fuentes ucranianas:
> 
> ⚡⚡⚡Arakhamiya anunció las condiciones actualizadas de Ucrania para el inicio de negociaciones de paz con la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



Para empezar a negociar:

Biden pide que Rusia abandone Ucrania.
Ucrania pide que Rusia se desnuclearice.
Imaginemos por un momento que Rusia cumple esas condiciones.
¿Qué querrían negociar?
¿Nadie ve que todo es un absurdo? ¿que lo que quieren es NO negociar? ¿dónde termina la histeria y empieza la razón?


----------



## Seronoser (4 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que sorpresa.....pero si son los que mandan en la UE (evidentemente unos más y otros menos, porque al final todos tragan con lo que quiera EEUU) lo que deciden entre ellos es lo que se decide en la UE donde muchos paises están para hacer bulto y sus intereses económicos son irrelevantes. Pero lo ponen como si la decisión hubiese sido tomada por la UE y el G7 se limita a seguirlos, cuando es al contrario, EEUU dió el visto bueno y el resto a agachar la cabeza y tragar. Una "democracia" en la que a la hora de la verdad a la hora de tomar decisiones, solo importa lo que interese a unos pocos paises (No lo digo ya por el G7 si no por la propia UE)
> 
> *El G7 acuerda también un tope de 60 euros al barril de crudo ruso como la UE*
> 
> ...



Recordemos amigablemente, las economías que forman parte del G7 (en teoría las 7 potencias económicas mayores del mundo...):
- La segunda, USA
- La cuarta, JAPON
- La quinta, ALEMANIA

Las siguientes están de pega:
- La novena GRAN BRETAÑA
- La décima FRANCIA
- La doce ITALIA (aunque probablemente Mexico ya la ha adelantado)
- La quince CANADA.


Por tanto en el G7 faltarían:
- La primera CHINA
- La tercera INDIA
- La sexta RUSIA
- La septima INDONESIA.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Falso, incluso en España son los autónomos y las PYMES quien sostienen la economía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De falso nada, que exista la economía otomana no implica que esta sea la mejor forma de dar nivel de vida a la gente, la pequeñísima y mediocre empresa siempre ha sido un pan para hoy y hambre para mañana desde el bazar persa. Lo que sacó de la miseria a las masas fueron los salarios industriales, jamas los del mercado de abastos y la tiendecita de mierda. Lo que pasa es que para los gobiernos es una buena forma de camuflar el paro estructural, Ëspaña es un ejemplo perfecto, millones de "autonomos" fracasando una y otra vez para que no les llamen vagos.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Recordemos amigablemente, las economías que forman parte del G7 (en teoría las 7 potencias económicas mayores del mundo...):
> - La segunda, USA
> - La cuarta, JAPON
> - La quinta, ALEMANIA
> ...



los yankis dicen una cosa y hacen otra, espero que esta vez les corte el grifo rusia de petroleo y que empiecen a pensar seriamente en las consecuencias


----------



## Adriano II (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Falso, incluso en España son los autónomos y las PYMES quien sostienen la economía.



En España la economía la sostiene el BCE que compra toda la deuda española para que los jubilados y funcis (13 millones) puedan cobrar y el pais viva de su consumo

El turismo ayuda también algo


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Dic 2022)

Un avión de combate ruso derribó un Su-25 ucraniano en el aire.
/MO RF/
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Templos chino, WTF, ¿existe una religión china?
> 
> .....




Sí.









Religión tradicional china - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## orcblin (4 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Recordemos amigablemente, las economías que forman parte del G7 (en teoría las 7 potencias económicas mayores del mundo...):
> - La segunda, USA
> - La cuarta, JAPON
> - La quinta, ALEMANIA
> ...



Oye que están 3 de 4 que más quieres?
Joer si hasta perderían las votaciones...


----------



## weyler (4 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Recordemos amigablemente, las economías que forman parte del G7 (en teoría las 7 potencias económicas mayores del mundo...):
> - La segunda, USA
> - La cuarta, JAPON *(es la 3º)*
> - La quinta, ALEMANIA *(es la 4º)*
> ...


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> No digas tonterías por favor. China es el 2º país con más sitios patrimonio de la humanidad. ¿Te parece eso patrimonio histórico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El pequeño roedor no entiende cual es la verdadera fortaleza de los chinos, que no son los pedruscos que hayan podido acumular en 5.000 años. La fortaleza de los chinos, y también parte de su debilidad, son 5.000 años haciendo las cosas de una forma muy parecida y 5.000 años de lecciones aprendidas. Son viejos, muy viejos. Más viejos que nadie.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

¡Todos los ojos puestos en Kreminna!

El ejército ucraniano ha roto las líneas defensivas rusas y avanza hacia el norte y el sur de la ciudad, amenazando con rodear a las tropas rusas.

Retomar Kreminna facilitará que Ucrania avance sobre Severodonetsk y Lysychansk.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Dic 2022)

jagga, jjager @JAGGER cómete esto 
Irán ejecuta a cuatro condenados por colaborar con el Mossad israelí (msn.com)


----------



## NS 4 (4 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer que me lo he pasado bien leyéndote  . Pero eso sería una guerra total y Rusia ni está preparada ni quiere eso, creo yo.
> 
> Te falta logística para mover todos esos hombres. Alimentar, material, armamento, vamos una locura.......ni en los mejores sueños Rusia va a poner 300k de soldados a la vez y con esa rapidez.
> 
> Como película mola, no lo tomes a mal.



Si esta preparada.

No, no lo quiere...aun.


----------



## Discordante (4 Dic 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla, bla, bla......no tienes ni puta idea de lo que escribes.
> 
> Rusia no necesita invadir a nadie si no es exclusivamente por defender su propia integridad, no es como USA, te estás equivocando y sospecho que lo sabes y lo haces a propósito.
> 
> ...



Seguis sin entender la forma en la que funcionan los estados. Dirigir un pais bajo una batuta externa, como haria EEUU, sigue siendo aceptable para el estado. Su objetivo es tener el control y aprovecharlo para establecer su regimen dentro de su territorio con la maxima autonomia posible (lo mismo que hacen las CCAA dentro de un estado).

Del mismo modo que a los estados tributarios les importaba poco que China les exigiera ciertos tributos/compromisos mientras esta estuviera lejos. El problema lo tenian los vecinos que enseguida se comian una "delegacion" que tiraba abajo todo el aparato estatal. Conquistaran o no el territorio el problema era que acababan con todo el estamento politico/burocratico e implantaban uno propio.

Lo mismo que se hacia en America durante la colonizacion. Ese es el problema que les importa los estados.

Lo estais viendo con Bielorrusia en directo y no sois conscientes. Ese es el motivo porque el que todos los vecinos de Rusia han entrado en la OTAN y van a hacer lo posible para seguir en ella. Ser tributario, desde un punto de vista del estado, es infinitamente mejor que ser un satelite (que es lo que hace Rusia con sus paises vecinos).

Pd: "Cualquier día le da a USA por visitarte o incluso quedarse en tu territorio, dentro de tus fronteras, de forma permanente con bases militares, otra forma de invasión."

Rusia tiene (con el mismo PIB ppp que Alemania o 7 veces menos que EEUU):

Armenia: 5000 militares.
Bielorrusia: entre 5.000 y 10.000 militares de forma permanente. Con la guerra ha llegado a tener mas de 80.000.
Georgia: 8000 militares entre Abjazia y Ossetia.
Kazajistan: Base de misiles balisticos y cosmodromo. nº desconocido pero minimo 1000-2000 militares.
Kirgizistan: Bases navales. entre 500-1000 militares.
Moldavia: 2000 militares.
Siria: 10.000 a 30.000 militares. Ha llegado a tener mas de 60.000.

Bases militares en construccion confirmadas (minimo 300 militares por base):
Republica centro africana.
Egipto.
Eritrea.
Madasgacar.
Mozambique.
Sudan.

TODOS LOS ESTADOS SON IGUALES*.

*Alemania y Japon son los unicos paises del top 10 en PIB del mundo que no tienen bases militares fuera de su territorio.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> los yankis dicen una cosa y hacen otra, espero que esta vez les corte el grifo rusia de petroleo y que empiecen a pensar seriamente en las consecuencias



Rusia debe cortar todos los combustibles...todos es todos.

Uranio ...y reciclaje del uranio procedente de los paises enemistosos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (4 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Interesante artículo con muchas cosas que ya se han comentado aquí ( me imagino que en esta mitad del foro, ya que gracias al (bendito) ignore, cada uno vive su realidad ( que ya veremos cual es la verdadera: Paciencia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se autodenomina página de inteligencia y asegura que han muerto "100.000 tropas".

Traducen textos del inglés y mal.

La información es interesante.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

*EEUU se congratula del tope al precio del petróleo ruso: "Restringirá la principal fuente de ingresos de Rusia"
*
El Gobierno de Estados Unidos se ha congratulado por el acuerdo del tope al precio del petróleo ruso transportado por mar al que han llegado este viernes los miembros de la Unión Europea, asegurando que la medida restringirá la principal fuente de ingresos de Rusia.


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

IMPRESCINDIBLE






3 HORAS de ENTREVISTA con BAÑOS hablando sobre guerra, Nuevo Orden Mundial, países emergentes....


Excelente y sosegado análisis para todo el mundo. Cuando tú dices que es un análisis excelente es porque coincide con lo que piensas. Más te valdría estar las tres horas con tu familia que oyendo a ese maximo exponente del sectarismo. Un sectario emocionandose con lo que dice otro sectario...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Irene Adler (4 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Recordemos amigablemente, las economías que forman parte del G7 (en teoría las 7 potencias económicas mayores del mundo...):
> - La segunda, USA
> - La cuarta, JAPON
> - La quinta, ALEMANIA
> ...



Perdona seronoser, en función de qué parámetro se hace la lista que has puesto?

Obviamente no es el PIB


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kron II (4 Dic 2022)

Como el decreto ruso de prohibición de venta de combustibles y materias primas a los países que se adhieran al tope incluya el combustible nuclear y uranio van a hacer mucho daño a países del G7 cuyo modelo de generación de energía eléctrica esté basado en la energía nuclear, notablemente EE.UU. y Japón.


----------



## Centinela (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El pequeño roedor no entiende cual es la verdadera fortaleza de los chinos, que no son los pedruscos que hayan podido acumular en 5.000 años. La fortaleza de los chinos, y también parte de su debilidad, son 5.000 años haciendo las cosas de una forma muy parecida y 5.000 años de lecciones aprendidas. Son viejos, muy viejos. Más viejos que nadie.



Y, a parte de eso, con lo coincido, tienen mucho patrimonio histórico, muchas cosas cosas que cuidar y de las que estar orgullosos. Como dices, son viejos, y tienen un legado impresionante


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Rusia debe cortar todos los combustibles...todos es todos.
> 
> Uranio ...y reciclaje del uranio procedente de los paises enemistosos.



Al parecer es lo que van a hacer, según acabo de leer.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

A mi este tipo de cosas me dejan KO. .......Porque no se podrán los putos rusos ir a su casa?


----------



## Adriano II (4 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Se autodenomina página de inteligencia y asegura que han muerto "100.000 tropas".
> 
> Traducen textos del inglés y mal.
> 
> La información es interesante.



El truco del almendruco es etiquetar a los muertos como "desaparecidos"

Contabilidad creativa y tal


----------



## alfonbass (4 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Para empezar a negociar:
> 
> Biden pide que Rusia abandone Ucrania.
> Ucrania pide que Rusia se desnuclearice.
> ...



Y qué es lo que tendría que negociar Rusia? qué es lo que renunciaría? 
Esa parte también es absurda, no se puede negociar la desaparición de alguien o lo que haga o no...lo peor es que no os dais ni cuenta de ello


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (4 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> El truco del almendruco es etiquetar a los muertos como "desaparecidos"
> 
> Contabilidad creativa y tal



Y se ahorran las pensiones.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Dic 2022)

Estados Unidos se centrará en evitar que Irán suministre armas a la Federación Rusa, - Representante especial de Estados Unidos para Irán, Melly


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

He visto en las noticias 24 H de tve que muchos niños en Kiev han vuelto a la escuela. 

Rezo a los dioses nuevos y viejos que al HDLGP del Putin no le dé por desnazificar una escuela.


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

BAÑOS PRESENTÓ SU NUEVO LIBRO EL VIERNES EN BARCELONA.









'La encrucijada mundial', el nuevo libro de Pedro Baños en el que explica lo que está ocurriendo en el mundo y nos desvela sus soluciones


El militar y escritor español Pedro Baños vuelve a las librerías con 'La encrucijada mundial', un nuevo título que recoge reflexiones, explicaciones y un recorrido acerca de lo que está ocurriendo en el mundo en 2022.




compromiso.atresmedia.com


----------



## Salamandra (4 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Y, a parte de eso, con lo coincido, tienen mucho patrimonio histórico, muchas cosas cosas que cuidar y de las que estar orgullosos. Como dices, son viejos, y tienen un legado impresionante



Es que es el legado también de un territorio tan grande como Europa. El patrimonio histórico es el legado para las siguientes generaciones de los hombres que lo habitaron antes, teniendo en cuenta los logros que produjeron que pudieran destinar excedentes de mano de obra a la cultura, a la ciencia y a las artes después de abastecer las necesidades básicas. Eso implica una organización social.

También puede hacerse a través de la guerra o el pillaje (piratería) que no dejan de ser otras formas de obtener recursos extras para una sociedad. Hoy puede ser también a través de movimientos migratorios a tu favor que multiplican tus recursos a través de los logros de las gentes que acoges como sería el caso de los científicos en el país de las oportunidades.

Es lógico que semejantes cantidades de territorios produzcan más legado que otros habitados por menos gente, sin quitar un ápice de reconocimiento a la cultura China


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

*Pedro Baños: “China lo va a condicionar todo y no estamos preparados”*
*El coronel se da un baño de masas en la presentación de 'La encrucijada mundial', con un mensaje aplaudido: "en España hay que estar más unidos".









Pedro Baños: “China lo va a condicionar todo y no estamos preparados”


El coronel triunfa en la presentación de 'La encrucijada mundial', con un mensaje aplaudido: "en España hay que estar más unidos", @geoestratego @EditorialAriel




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




*


----------



## delhierro (4 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Para empezar a negociar:
> 
> Biden pide que Rusia abandone Ucrania.
> Ucrania pide que Rusia se desnuclearice.
> ...



La gente con 2 dedos de frente, sabe que desde que los anglos corrieron hacia la frontera polaca en los primeros dias, que esto para ellos es a Muerte. 

El que cree que puede llegar a algun tipo de acuerdo es Putin. En fin, lo mismo sabe algo que los demas no vemos, pero me temo que simplemente pone sus deseos por encima de la lógica y el analisis frio del comportamente anglo en los 1000 conflictos anteriores.

O lo mismo sabe que no y se hace el tonto para que no se le cabreen sus industriales con más pasta aquí que allí.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> He visto en las noticias 24 H de tve que muchos niños en Kiev han vuelto a la escuela.
> 
> Rezo a los dioses nuevos y viejos que al HDLGP del Putin no le dé por desnazificar una escuela.



Es mas probable una falsa bandera banderista como en Bucha.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

Imágenes satelitales de Mariúpol entre marzo y noviembre de 2022.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Creo que se va usted por las ramas para evitar hablar de lo obvio, y es lo que yo menciono en mi escrito, Como es posible que exista una planta industrial en Ucrania que se dedica a ensamblar misiles y armamento pesado y luego de 9 meses no haya sido atacada hasta hace dos días? Una fábrica donde se produce material para matar y mutilar rusos, QUE TIENE ESO QUE VER CON OCUPAR UCRANIA Y MANTENERLA? Se lo digo yo, nada de nada, pero es el único argumento que se le ocurre ante una serie de incongruencia que no anticipan nada bueno. Y le pregunto, que Rusia no ataque las líneas de suministro de armas de Occidente tampoco lo hace porque eso significaría que se quiere quedar con toda Ucrania? Que no vuele los puentes para causar un gran problema táctico también? Que siga Rusia enviando toda la energía vital a los países que inundan de armas y dinero a quien causa muerte y mutilación a sus soldados y sólo quiere y busca con todos los medios su derrota es también, según su argumentario, para no ser vistos como 'los invasores que someten a la pobre Ucrania'? Mi intención y la de muchos otros es analizar los HECHOS de una manera seria y aséptica, los fanáticos responden con argumentos pueriles y desde ese momento ya indican que no pueden explicar lo inexplicable con argumentos reales, Rusia tiene un gran problema y 6.000 cabezas nucleares, con que sólo utilice una se la tomaría en serio, sino está perdida y Putin y su camarilla deberían recordar el fin de Saddam y Kaddafi. Quien juega para perder pierde. Saludos



Le repito lo anterior, Rusia no quiere vencerla. Le interesa mantener esta situación. Si se pone a atacar en serio, la laminan en poco tiempo, pero no lo hace. Y la gente lo ve y piensa en traiciones y tratos extraños con los americanos, o en beneficios de 'no se sabe que oligarca' ruso vinculado a Ucrania. Es más sencillo que eso y se lo he intentado explicar. Rusia no está luchando contra Ucrania. Está luchando en Ucrania contra la OTAN ¿puede entender la diferencia? y está ganando esa guerra sometiéndoles al desgaste que ellos habían preparado contra Rusia, lo estamos viendo aquí a diario, y cada vez es más grave la situación para la OTAN, tanto, que hasta están empezando a aparecer rencillas entre aliados, y ya verá lo que sucede conforme la crisis económica se intensifique. 

Es un 'darle la vuelta a la tortilla' de libro. Absolutamente genial.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> De falso nada, que exista la economía otomana no implica que esta sea la mejor forma de dar nivel de vida a la gente, la pequeñísima y mediocre empresa siempre ha sido un pan para hoy y hambre para mañana desde el bazar persa. Lo que sacó de la miseria a las masas fueron los salarios industriales, jamas los del mercado de abastos y la tiendecita de mierda. Lo que pasa es que para los gobiernos es una buena forma de camuflar el paro estructural, Ëspaña es un ejemplo perfecto, millones de "autonomos" fracasando una y otra vez para que no les llamen vagos.



En España, salarios industriales, billones de horas extraordinarias y pluriempleo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos se centrará en evitar que Irán suministre armas a la Federación Rusa, - Representante especial de Estados Unidos para Irán, Melly



Y lo harán deseándolo mucho, como hagan una estupidez nos vamos a enterar por qué los iraníes tienen miles de años de historia.


----------



## Centinela (4 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *Pedro Baños: “China lo va a condicionar todo y no estamos preparados”*
> *El coronel se da un baño de masas en la presentación de 'La encrucijada mundial', con un mensaje aplaudido: "en España hay que estar más unidos".
> 
> 
> ...




Me encanta Pedro Baños


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

*El apoyo público ruso a la guerra "cae significativamente"*
El Ministerio de Defensa británico, en su última estimación de inteligencia, destaca de que un medio de comunicación ruso independiente que el apoyo público en Rusia a laguerra en Ucrania estaba "cayendo significativamente".

*El 55% de los rusos está a favor de las conversaciones de paz con Ucrania* y solo el 25% afirma apoyar la continuación del conflicto, según los datos del citado medio de comunicación independiente que ha recopilado el Servicio Federal de Protección de Rusia, una agencia del gobierno federal ruso.

Los datos son de una encuesta realizado el pasado octubre y sus resultados destacan con los del sondeo de abril de 2022 cuando el 80% afirmaba apoyar la "operación militar especial" lanzada por el Kremlin.

A pesar de los esfuerzos de las autoridades rusas por imponer un control generalizado del entorno informativo, el conflicto se ha hecho cada vez más presente para muchos rusos desde la "movilización parcial" de septiembre de 2022.

El Ministerio de Defensa británico prevé que "dado que es* poco probable que Rusia consiga grandes éxitos en el campo de batalla* en los próximos meses, es probable que cada vez sea más difícil mantener la aprobación de la guerra entre la población rusa.


----------



## UsufructO (4 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que sorpresa.....pero si son los que mandan en la UE (evidentemente unos más y otros menos, porque al final todos tragan con lo que quiera EEUU) lo que deciden entre ellos es lo que se decide en la UE donde muchos paises están para hacer bulto y sus intereses económicos son irrelevantes. Pero lo ponen como si la decisión hubiese sido tomada por la UE y el G7 se limita a seguirlos, cuando es al contrario, EEUU dió el visto bueno y el resto a agachar la cabeza y tragar. Una "democracia" en la que a la hora de la verdad a la hora de tomar decisiones, solo importa lo que interese a unos pocos paises (No lo digo ya por el G7 si no por la propia UE)
> 
> *El G7 acuerda también un tope de 60 euros al barril de crudo ruso como la UE*
> 
> ...



Con esto lo único que consiguen es reducir los beneficios a los reventas, a los ruskis se la suda...


----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos se centrará en evitar que Irán suministre armas a la Federación Rusa, - Representante especial de Estados Unidos para Irán, Melly



_Pregunto, Rusia se centrará en evitar que muchísimos países, pero sobre todo de Europa suministren armas a Ucrania??? Llevamos 9 meses sin ver nada de eso, por que esperarlo ahora??? Es una cuestión de actitud, quien juega para perder, pierde...te pongas como te pongas._


----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Le repito lo anterior, Rusia no quiere vencerla. Le interesa mantener esta situación. Si se pone a atacar en serio, la laminan en poco tiempo, pero no lo hace. Y la gente lo ve y piensa en traiciones y tratos extraños con los americanos, o en beneficios de 'no se sabe que oligarca' ruso vinculado a Ucrania. Es más sencillo que eso y se lo he intentado explicar. Rusia no está luchando contra Ucrania. Está luchando en Ucrania contra la OTAN ¿puede entender la diferencia? y está ganando esa guerra sometiéndoles al desgaste que ellos habían preparado contra Rusia, lo estamos viendo aquí a diario, y cada vez es más grave la situación para la OTAN, tanto, que hasta están empezando a aparecer rencillas entre aliados, y ya verá lo que sucede conforme la crisis económica se intensifique.
> 
> Es un 'darle la vuelta a la tortilla' de libro. Absolutamente genial.



*Y dale con vencerla y ocuparla,* estamos hablando de que ni siquiera fueron capaces o hábiles de destruir una fábrica de armas en la mismísima Ucrania, todo lo demás son argumentos espurios para justificar la inoperancia, punto, VAN A ATACAR LAS FABRICAS DE ARMAS Y LAS RUTAS DE SUMINISTRO ALGUN DÍA??? SI O NO, Porque ya van 9 meses, todo lo demás es la nada misma o peor es traición y mandar a morir a miles de personas, jóvenes sobre todo.


----------



## McNulty (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El pequeño roedor no entiende cual es la verdadera fortaleza de los chinos, que no son los pedruscos que hayan podido acumular en 5.000 años. La fortaleza de los chinos, y también parte de su debilidad, son 5.000 años haciendo las cosas de una forma muy parecida y 5.000 años de lecciones aprendidas. Son viejos, muy viejos. Más viejos que nadie.



La principal debilidad es que son muchos.

Una sociedad con tal cantidad de homínidos se hace muy difícil de gobernar, y tiende a la fragmentación por mucho cuento comunista que vendas. Yo he estado en China y hay unas desigualdades sociales del copón. La china interior no tiene nada que ver con la de la costa, son dos realidades paralelas. Me acuerdo de parar en un pueblo random a comer, y tener detrás a un grupo de 4 niñas pidiéndome para comer.

Tampoco idealicemos a los chinos. Son ya una potencia mundial, nadie en su sano juicio lo discute, pero cuando vengan de verdad las vacas flacas energéticas en el planeta, a ver que ocurre con la economía China.


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Me encanta Pedro Baños



Lo ha explicado bien en las 3 horas. 

Los últimos 45 minutos sobre España, fabulosos.

LISTAS ABIERTAS.

VERGONZOSO NIVEL DEBATE PARLAMENTOS.

ABOGO POR UNA EDUCACIÓN PÚBLICA DE CALIDAD CON BECAS PARA LOS MEJORES EN LOS MEJORES CENTROS DEL MUNDO.

PAGAR BIEN POLÍTICOS, PERO QUE TENGAN NIVEL.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Mira niño, si es por mi...yo ya leia a los grandes aqui en 2007.
> 
> Fijate si habia nivel, que no me atrevi a participar hasta la hornada de 2010.
> 
> Troll sera tu fruta madre.



Lo de niño me ha gustado.

Nivel si, nivelon. Esto es a ver quien dice la burrada mas gorda.

Que gracia que hoy no has tenido zanx de usuarios eliminados....


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> 90 tanques T-72 a continuación de su actualización en la República Checa serán transferidos al ejército ucraniano. Esto fue nuevamente anunciado en Praga.
> Plazo de entrega: hasta fin de año.
> 
> Estados Unidos y los Países Bajos facilitaron el dinero para la puesta a punto de vehículos pesados de combate y aquí estamos hablando de equiparlos con ópticas modernas, equipos de comunicaciones y blindaje.
> ...



Mercadillo de ocasión de armamento usado en Europa. Sencillamente vergonzoso.


----------



## Vilux (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Y dale con vencerla y ocuparla,* estamos hablando de que ni siquiera fueron capaces o hábiles de destruir una fábrica de armas en la mismísima Ucrania, todo lo demás son argumentos espurios para justificar la inoperancia, punto, VAN A ATACAR LAS FABRICAS DE ARMAS Y LAS RUTAS DE SUMINISTRO ALGUN DÍA??? SI O NO, Porque ya van 9 meses, todo lo demás es la nada misma o peor es traición y mandar a morir a miles de personas, jóvenes sobre todo.



¿Cómo alargarías tú la guerra? El objetivo ruso además del Donbas y Crimea es desgastar a sus enemigos hasta el punto de las revueltas sociales, del desmantelamienti del bloque OTAN y del cambio de régimenes. Es alejar a la UE de los EEUU que les han metido en este embolao. Para esto el embolao ha de ser duradero y devastador, como ya lo está siendo.

Una guerra corta no ayuda. Además combates en casa con toda la ventaja. Diría que pone más muertos la OTAN (polacos, mercenarios varios) qie Rusia.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *Pedro Baños: “China lo va a condicionar todo y no estamos preparados”*
> *El coronel se da un baño de masas en la presentación de 'La encrucijada mundial', con un mensaje aplaudido: "en España hay que estar más unidos".
> 
> 
> ...



Piotr Inodorev AKA Geofollaputin

La bala que esquivamos con este elemento...


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

URGENTE ZAS EN TO LA BOCA: OPEP y RUSIA deciden mantener el recorte de la oferta de petróleo.









La OPEP y Rusia deciden mantener el recorte de su oferta petrolera


El cártel y sus aliados, liderados por Rusia, han reafirmado que la reducción de su bombeo conjunto pactada en octubre es la medida "necesaria" y "correcta"




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Botones Sacarino (4 Dic 2022)

Un grupo de ruskies destrozados por varios proyectiles de artillería Excalibur M982 mientras saqueaban una vivienda rural. Parece que los rusos han logrado noquear los drones turcos Bayraktar TB2 que tanta pupa les hicieron al inicio de la guerra pero no logran contrarrestar ni los MRLS tipo Himars ni los proyectiles de artillería Excalibur M982 y sino logran hacerlo pronto van a acabar siendo barridos en Ucrania.

Por cierto la furgoneta de Scoby Doo que se aprecia junto al camión acaba pulverizada por el impacto directo de un Excalibur de esos, solo que la cámara del dron no está enfocando en ese momento pero cuando vuelve a la escena se pueden ver todavía pedazos de la furgoneta volando.


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

ALERTAS AÉREAS HOY.
¿REVENTANDO HOY INFRAESTRUCTURAS?

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
4 DEC, 10:34
*Air raid alert announced in several Ukrainian regions*
Air raid sirens are sounding in the Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava and Kharkov regions as well as in the parts of the Zaporozhye region controlled by the Kiev regime

KIEV, December 4. /TASS/. An air raid alert was declared on Sunday afternoon in several regions in central and eastern Ukraine, according to reports published by the official air raid alert service.
Air raid sirens are sounding in the Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava and Kharkov regions as well as in the parts of the Zaporozhye region controlled by the Kiev regime.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Y se ahorran las pensiones.



_No van por ahí los tiros. Los comandantes de las tropas siguen recibiendo la soldada mientra figuran como desaparecidos. Y son los comandantes quienes se lo quedan como sobresueldo._


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Las tropas rusas lanzan una exitosa ofensiva cerca de Bakhmut

Cincuenta soldados y seis vehículos de combate de infantería de las AFU fueron eliminados allí durante la noche, ha dicho el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

▪ Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas rechazaron otro ataque de las AFU cerca de Kupiansk y Krasny Liman, matando a 140 soldados ucranianos.

▪ Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentaron un contraataque al sur de Donetsk.

Los militares rusos condujeron al enemigo a un campo de minas: el enemigo perdió hasta 40 hombres muertos, un vehículo blindado y tres camionetas.

▪ Los militares rusos destruyeron un depósito de petróleo que suministraba combustible al equipo militar del grupo AFU en la dirección de Kupianske.

▪ Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron un avión de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana cerca de Krasnoarmiisk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Por la mañana el enemigo continuó los ataques en dirección a Kremenna y a la carretera Svatovo-Kremenna. Nuestras fuerzas están rechazando los ataques del enemigo. Se espera que en los próximos días se intensifiquen los ataques en dirección a la autopista, así como el aumento de la presión sobre Kuzemivka, donde las AFU ya han recibido varias patadas en la cabeza.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Veraz (4 Dic 2022)

Mientras tanto siguen cayendo sin parar aeronaves rusonazis. Es un sin parar...


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentaron contraatacar las posiciones de la PMC de Wagner en Kurdyumivka, que fue tomada por los músicos el 29 de noviembre.

El personal y el equipo del enemigo fueron destruidos. Se mantuvo el control sobre el asentamiento.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca la capital de la DNR con armas de la OTAN y Grads, muchos heridos

▪ Una niña nacida en 2012 y mujeres nacidas en 1998, 1999, 1986, 1957 y 1932 resultaron heridas durante el bárbaro bombardeo del distrito de Kuibyshev por los obuses de la OTAN.
Las casas del sector privado, un bloque de apartamentos y el edificio de una escuela secundaria sufrieron daños.
▪ A las 16:05, seis cohetes de BM-21 Grad MLRS fueron disparados desde el pueblo de Tonenkoye en el distrito de Voroshilovsky.
▪ Como consecuencia del bombardeo, una mujer nacida en 1970 resultó herida en el distrito de Kiev;
- El acristalamiento de 3 casas particulares resultó dañado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (4 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> los yankis dicen una cosa y hacen otra, espero que esta vez les corte el grifo rusia de petroleo y que empiecen a pensar seriamente en las consecuencias



A USA lo que más le afectaría no es el corte de petróleo ruso...sino del uranio enriquecido ruso.
Por eso los americanos no aprueban que Rusia es un país terrorista, porque automáticamente estarían vetadas todas las importaciones rusas.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Los países OPEP+ mantendrán los acuerdos existentes

La próxima reunión de la alianza tendrá lugar el 4 de junio, pero la OPEP+ confirma su disposición a reunirse en cualquier momento para adoptar medidas adicionales para estabilizar el mercado", dijo la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo en un comunicado.
La producción seguirá reduciéndose en 2 millones de bpd.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasnolymansk, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las AFU - resumen

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las tropas rusas están llevando a cabo exitosas ofensivas cerca de la ciudad de Artemivsk, DNR. Más de 50 combatientes ucranianos y seis vehículos blindados de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han sido destruidos en esta dirección durante el día.
▪ En la dirección del sur de Donetsk, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentaron abrirse paso hacia Pavlovka y Shevchenkovo DNR. El enemigo fue empujado de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales con pérdidas significativas. Las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a 40 combatientes ucranianos muertos, 1 BMP y 3 camionetas.
▪ Un intento de ataque del enemigo en dirección a Kuzemivka LNR fue frustrado en la dirección de Kupianske, cerca de Novoselivske. Un intento de ataque a las posiciones rusas cerca de la aldea de Yagodnoye en la región de Kharkiv fue frustrado cerca de la aldea de Kyslovka. Más de 60 combatientes ucranianos, 2 camionetas y 2 vehículos fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, el enemigo intentó atacar las posiciones de las tropas rusas en dirección a los asentamientos del LNR de Ploshchanka, Chervonopopovka y Zhytlovka. Como resultado de los ataques de la artillería rusa, el ataque fue rechazado y el enemigo fue empujado de vuelta al punto de partida.

Para más detalles, véase el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23696









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Dirección de Liman: Los jacintos aplastan a los combatientes ucranianos

Los potentes cañones 2A36 Giatsint-B de 152 mm disparan constantemente al enemigo. Los artilleros utilizan disparos precisos para destruir a los militantes ucranianos y suprimir la potencia de fuego enemiga.


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

Los Nazis no paran de bombardear áreas civiles hoy en Donestk para causar el mayor número de víctimas posible entre la población


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

El Pentágono ha concedido a Lockheed Martin un contrato de 431 millones de dólares para producir los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS M142, con el fin de reabastecer rápidamente a Estados Unidos y a sus aliados que han enviado este material militar a Ucrania.

No se sabe exactamente cuántos sistemas producirá Lockheed Martin.

Es muy importante señalar aquí que Lockheed también ganó un contrato de 14,4 millones de dólares en octubre para aumentar la capacidad de producción para la fabricación rápida de HIMARS en los Estados Unidos.

La empresa tenía previsto producir 60 lanzadores al año, pero este acuerdo le permitirá aumentar la producción a 96 HIMARS anuales.

En esencia, se ha llevado a cabo una iniciativa en la que el Pentágono estaba trabajando con el apoyo del Congreso en septiembre: las partes discutieron el aumento de la producción de rondas de obuses de 155 mm y 100 HIMARS por año hasta 2028.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Caracalla (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Que nivel, Maribel. El bienestar y los salarios altos (la clase mierda es un invento) los producen la gran industria desde 1850, lo otro es economia otomana; agro y bazar, una mierda que solo da pan de Mercadona para hoy y hambre para mañana.



Las grandes compañias son mucho más eficientes que las pequeñas. Lo que implica más beneficios con menos empleados. 

Si hay 100 empresas que generan bienes equivalentes a los que pueda generar 1 sola gran corporación, la cantidad de dinero que termina en manos de los trabajadores es muy superior con muchas pequeñas empresas que con 1 o 2 muy grandes y muy eficientes pk el numero de empleados que van a necesitar esas 100 empresas para producir lo mismo que la grande es muy superior.

Más dinero para más trabajadores con muchas PYMES que con pocas mega corporaciones.

Es bastante fácil de entender.


----------



## tomasjos (4 Dic 2022)

Los datos de PIB nominal no valen. Sólo vale el PIB PPA, Weyler. Asúmanlo ya de una vez. Económicamente han perdido ya, y política y militarmente están en ello. Y mejor que se rindan ahora con condiciones y con posibilidad de reequilibrar en un futuro que incondicionalmente dentro de cinco años y acabar divididos en zonas de ocupación


----------



## Honkler (4 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los Nazis no paran de bombardear áreas civiles hoy en Donestk para causar el mayor número de víctimas posible entre la población



Rusia tenía que bombardear sin piedad Kiev cada vez que los ukro nazis bombardeen Donetsk. A la tercera vez se acaba el problema.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Dic 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> ¿Cómo alargarías tú la guerra? El objetivo ruso además del Donbas y Crimea es desgastar a sus enemigos hasta el punto de las revueltas sociales, del desmantelamienti del bloque OTAN y del cambio de régimenes. Es alejar a la UE de los EEUU que les han metido en este embolao. Para esto el embolao ha de ser duradero y devastador, como ya lo está siendo.
> 
> Una guerra corta no ayuda. Además combates en casa con toda la ventaja. Diría que pone más muertos la OTAN (polacos, mercenarios varios) qie Rusia.



Se está mirando todo con Rusia hace y la OTAN hace tonterias. Si Rusia hace cosas y la OTAN hace tonterias pero las cosas se mueven más por detrás que de cara a la galería.

Y lo que hay que preguntarse es que se cuece en la oscuridad que es lo que puede dar sentido a lo que vemos en el frente.

Es absurdo no haber aprovechado el inicio de la guerra para hacer algo más que caricias. Pues si

Es absurdo pensar que pudieron soñar los rusos con un golpe de estado en Ucrania. Pues si.

Es absurdo pensar que dejaron a Ucrania con luz hasta ahora. Pues si.

Pero lo que sobre todo es absurdo pensar que todo lo que vemos es lo que hay. Rusia puede llevar esta guerra porque lleva apoyo de China ¿Es un apoyo envenenado o es que China tampoco puede hacer más sin que se le eche la población encima?

¿Puede Rusia enviar al frente a los reclutas y mantener la estabilidad dentro del país?. Puede que pueda llevar los reclutas al frente pero también hay que medir el coste en emigración y en muertes y Rusia es consciente que tiene un serio problema de población que se iba agravar, incluso sin guerra, en los próximos años.

De todas formas me intriga que Ucrania siga en pie pero también que las repúblicas sigan en pie. Porque ambos, Rusia por capacidad propia y Ucrania por capacidad delegada, podían haber arrasado al otro lado.

Me vais a decir que la OTAN no puede. Pero si puede, en el peor de los casos poniendo la aviación propìa y todos los misiles que va poniendo a cuentagotas poniéndolos desde el inicio sobre el terreno. Diría que en ambos casos hubo un problema que les ha impedido ir desde el inicio con" lo gordo" pero lo triste es que según avanza el conflicto ambos bandos van poniendo tanta carne en el asador que ya no tienen vuelta atrás y van a acabar con "lo gordo" igualmente. Estoy seguro que la OTAN si ve la caída de Ucrania inminente entrará dentro del país y ahí no tengo nada claro que se conforme con no extender el conflicto.

Eso hace que la guerra vaya a durar mucho o uno de los dos bandos empieza una operación masiva y rápida en cuyo caso será quien se lleve el gato al agua. Da la impresión, a falta de una teoría mejor, que es la razón por la que Rusia tiene a los movilizados sin entrar en la guerra, como una forma de repeler y disuadir a la OTAN para sepa que si entra en Ucrania sin el cuentagotas puesto porque ya ha entrado seamos claros le van a responder pero sin ninguna intención por parte de Rusia de usar a los movilizados más allá de responer a la OTAN o de la reposición de efectivos porque también habría que saber cuantos han caído de verdad en Rusia.

Es lo único que tengo claro que van a seguir ambos bandos. Es complejo pero si que parece un absurdo porque no se puede torcer una voluntad por las armas cuando se usan sólo para enseñar y hacer caricias y por eso vemos que pasito a paso ambos bandos van midiendo escalada y siguen avanzando a una guerra cada vez más destructiva que va a acabar de forma inevitable con la misma destrucción en la que acaban todas las guerras.

No descarto que Rusia, sabiendo que no le van a dejar ganar, no tiene otra opción que hacer la guerra tan pequeña que haga injustificable la intervención directa de la OTAN y los otros están provocando para obligarla a responder.


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Mientras tanto siguen cayendo sin parar aeronaves rusonazis. Es un sin parar...



Si ellos lo dicen, me lo creo y tal... Como en 1999.


----------



## Martok (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Años encerraos como ganado y protestan. A quién se le ocurre!





Loignorito dijo:


> Creo que ese asunto tiene al menos dos 'lecturas' principales. Una es esa, el justo hartazgo de la población con las medidas draconianas del gobierno chino. La otra es la utilización del cabreo de la gente por la mafia anglosajona para derribar el régimen actual. Ellos siempre aprovechan y magnifican cualquier problema interno para desestabilizar naciones y/o gobiernos. Bueno, tampoco es que sean los únicos que lo hacen y mucho menos que hayan inventado ese método, pero desde luego hoy día son los más hábiles y potentes en ello.
> 
> Contra los chinos no tengo nada, de hecho tengo un amigo de allí, de Wuhan (curiosamente), pero el régimen actual no me gusta. Eso sí, reconozco que le han echado un par y han sabido catapultar a China a niveles impensables. Y luego, aparte de su ideología, está el asunto de la connivencia con la falsi-pandemia. Como yo soy más de la línea interpretativa de que los virus son exosomas, tal como plantea Estefan Lanka, todas esas historias de encierros, mascarillas y vacunas, me parecen un despropósito criminal.



Cada uno ve lo que quiere ver.


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y lo harán deseándolo mucho, como hagan una estupidez nos vamos a enterar por qué los iraníes tienen miles de años de historia.



Por qué será que desde hace tiempo se les va a todos estos pájaros la fuerza por la boca...


----------



## JAGGER (4 Dic 2022)

Yo pediría que me cuadrupliquen la paga. El rublo es una mierda y están corriendo el riesgo de ir en prisión tras un proceso judicial que tendrán que costear.

Luego no lloren


----------



## Martok (4 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Falso.
> 
> Nunca han vivido tantos seres humanos en la tierra y eso se debe a la economia de mercado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

*Los herederos ucranianos de Goebbels hicieron burdas fotos falsas con la supuesta ejecución de traidores en la LNR*
"Los nazis rusos ejecutaron públicamente a civiles en la región de Luhansk. Las fotos aparecieron en las editoriales de los patriotas Z", afirman los mentirosos medios de propaganda ucranianos.
▪ Obviamente, nadie en la RNL llama a la república la región de Luhansk.
▪ Bueno, y la estúpida frase "traidor al pueblo de Luhansk" merece atención aparte, claro. Tampoco nadie habla así en la LNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Las grandes compañias son mucho más eficientes que las pequeñas. Lo que implica más beneficios con menos empleados.
> 
> Si hay 100 empresas que generan bienes equivalentes a los que pueda generar 1 sola gran corporación, la cantidad de dinero que termina en manos de los trabajadores es muy superior con muchas pequeñas empresas que con 1 o 2 muy grandes y muy eficientes pk el numero de empleados que van a necesitar esas 100 empresas para producir lo mismo que la grande es muy superior.
> 
> ...



Claro hombre, va a ser el mismo el salario de I.G. Farben que el de Tasca Pepe. No mame. Salario de mierda con muchas PYMES que la gente que no llega a fin de mes es mas sumisa.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

El canal de televisión Dozhd (reconocido como agente extranjero en Rusia) consideró la posibilidad de trasladarse desde Letonia tras el escándalo con el presentador Korostelyov, que dijo en antena que estaba ayudando al ejército ruso.

Al final, la redacción del "circo" permaneció en su lugar, mientras que los payasos dispersaron parte del personal y renunciaron.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)

La Voxsera italiana sigue prestando pleitesía a sus amos, mas de uno se va a tirar de los pelos del escroto:


----------



## Yomateix (4 Dic 2022)

Como no sufren ya bastante los Europeos, también deberán acoger y dar pagas y alojamiento a los refugiados que llegarán. Que mientras vayan a Alemania....

*Alemania prevé un aumento de los refugiados ucranianos en las próximas semanas*

El gobierno alemán anticipa un nuevo repunte de los refugiados ucranianos en las próximas semanas, conforme las heladas se van propagando por las zonas bajo control de Kyiv en el oeste del país.

El embajador alemán en Reino Unido, Miguel Berger, ha denunciado que los ataques rusos contra el suministro energético de Ucrania acabará forzando un nuevo éxodo de población por las gélidas temperaturas, según declaraciones a Sky News.

"Esperamos nuevas llegadas a partir de las próximas semanas", ha confirmado el diplomático.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Se está mirando todo con Rusia hace y la OTAN hace tonterias. Si Rusia hace cosas y la OTAN hace tonterias pero las cosas se mueven más por detrás que de cara a la galería.
> 
> Y lo que hay que preguntarse es que se cuece en la oscuridad que es lo que puede dar sentido a lo que vemos en el frente.
> 
> ...



La OTAN no puede. SI pudiera, ya lo habría hecho.
Es dificil de asumir para un occidental, porque en nuestras cabezas está siempre presente la publicidad de la otan durante décadas, contándonos que buenos son y que tienen de todo y son la polla, invencibles y dominadores.

Pero no, son una puta mierda cuando enfrentan a países de verdad, y si no pone aviones en Ucrania es porque sabe que se los van a tirar los rusos.
No hay más. 

Tenéis mono dependencia anglo tras tantos años bajo su yugo.
Pero de todo se sale, te lo aseguro.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Ayudar a la gente necesitada" eso es cristianismo ¿no? el Estado Chino ha sacado de la pobreza extrema a TODA su población, nominalmente uno por uno, nadie ha hecho eso nunca en el mundo partiendo de la edad media en 70 años.




Y en que datos se basan para esa afirmación de que han sacado a TODA su población de la pobreza extrema.

O me vas a saltar con lo mismo que el otro mangurrián cuando no se sabe lo que contestar....aberhejtudiuuuuuu....

El caso es que jamás contestas directamente a lo que se pregunta, valdrías para diputado en el Congreso o para menestro...

Saludos.


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Y en que datos se basan para esa afirmación de que han sacado a TODA su población de la pobreza extrema.
> 
> O me vas a saltar con lo mismo que el otro mangurrián cuando no se sabe lo que contestar....aberhejtudiuuuuuu....
> 
> ...



Se los saca de sus cojones morenos,porque hasta el mismo Li kequiang dijo hace 1 año que aun habian* 600 MILLONES* de chinorris cobrando menos de 1000 yuanes (142 dolares).









China derrota la pobreza extrema, pero no del todo | Política Exterior


China despidió 2020 convencida de haber ganado la lucha contra la pobreza extrema, pero sus dirigentes se abstienen de celebrarlo.




www.politicaexterior.com




.


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Me vais a decir que la OTAN no puede. Pero si puede, en el peor de los casos poniendo la aviación propìa y todos los misiles que va poniendo a cuentagotas poniéndolos desde el inicio sobre el terreno. Diría que en ambos casos hubo un problema que les ha impedido ir desde el inicio con" lo gordo" pero lo triste es que según avanza el conflicto ambos bandos van poniendo tanta carne en el asador que ya no tienen vuelta atrás y van a acabar con "lo gordo" igualmente. Estoy seguro que la OTAN si ve la caída de Ucrania inminente entrará dentro del país y ahí no tengo nada claro que se conforme con no extender el conflicto.




Ni poniendo todo lo gordo le gana la OTAN una guerra convencional a Rusia en Ucrania. Si no han ido ya es porque lo saben. Una cosa es engañar a unos gilipollas para que se lleven las hostias por ti y otra muy distinta ir tu mismo a que te las den en persona.

Por eso no vas a ver una guerra OTAN-Rusia. El gato va a seguir jugueteando con el ratón con la esperanza de en el proceso europa se desangre económicamente y cambie de estrategias geopolíticas, la OTAN va a seguir alimentando el ratón ukro hasta que lo mate el gato ruso y luego a esperar tiempos mejores y pensarse otra barrabasada para joder a quien sea, a ser posible rusos y chinos.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Si ellos lo dicen, me lo creo y tal... Como en 1999.



Dicen mas cosas... que los tanques buenos, para los ucranianos. El mayor donante, el ejercito rusonazi:


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Dic 2022)

Moldavia enviará todo el gas de GAZPROM hacia las plantas de Transnistria a cambio de electricidad barata, el acuerdo garantiza cubrir necesidades a buen precio hasta Marzo.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Se los saca de sus cojones morenos,porque hasta el mismo Li kequiang dijo hace 1 año que aun habian* 600 MILLONES* de chinorris cobrando menos de 1000 yuanes (142 dolares).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es que estamos hablando de un pais donde productos como tomates, patatas, pollo, leche, etc etc...están proporcionalmente más caros que en España con un salario medio bastante más bajo que aquí. Aunque hay cosas como el acceso a internet o los electrodomésticos y tecnología que son bastante más baratos (algo normal ya que son grandes productores de ese tipo de cacharros)

Por eso me gustaría que se me aclarara bien que es exactamente lo de salir de la pobreza extrema para ellos ¿Poder comer un cuenco de arroz con una botella de agua mientras ves en tu gran televisor los partidos de la Superliga Profesional de China?

Saludos.


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Dicen mas cosas... que los tanques buenos, para los ucranianos. El mayor donante, el ejercito rusonazi:



Bueno, para eso os pagan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> No lo tengo claro. EEUU y la angloesfera pueden ser autosuficientes en todo. Europa no...



Pues está muy claro :

Europa perdió la llamada segunda guerra mundial después de haber sido devastada por los norteamericanos y desde la fecha nos gobiernan sicarios de los que nos derrotaron. 

- Estados Unidos ( una élite supranacional anglojudía que controla la economía mundial ) agitó el avispero en Europa para provocar la guerra, que no fue mundial porque no cayó ni una sola bomba en ninguna ciudad americana, ni siquiera un atentado de la numerosa comunidad alemana, japonesa e italiana. Ni francesa ni española, puesto que la Francia de Vichy era el gobierno real y en España los socialcomunistas judíomasones habían sido derrotados. Luego vendieron las armas y después los créditos para la reconstrucción con el plan Marshall.
Todo eso permitió salir a Estados Unidos de la recesión provocada por el crack del 29.

- Stalin no solo era socio de esa élite judía sino que le enviaron las armas para derrotar a Europa aunque luego hiciesen el paripé de convertir a la URSS en el nuevo enemigo a falta de Hitler.

- Stalin ni siquiera era ruso. Era un criminal georgiano que se dedicaba a asaltar bancos y lo eligieron por su falta de escrúpulos, igual que Sánchez.









La gran mentira de Stalin para esconder que el Ejército Rojo ganó la IIGM con ayuda de EE.UU.


Después de que Rusia haya afirmado que actuará conjuntamente en Alepo con EE.UU., repasamos las épocas de la Historia en que ambos países trabajaron juntos por un bien común



www.abc.es













Ley de Préstamo y Arriendo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Stalin: Sin el programa Lend-Lease de EEUU, la URSS hubiera perdido la guerra


En el 75 aniversario del fin de la contienda bélica mundial en Europa, especialistas repasan el aporte dado a la URSS por los Estados Unidos en materiales bélicos por el programa Lend-Lease.




www.radiotelevisionmarti.com




.

*Estados Unidos proporcionó a la Unión Soviética más de 400,000 jeeps y camiones, 14,000 aviones, 8,000 tractores y vehículos de construcción, y 13,000 tanques de batalla*


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

"Lo siento, Rusia está ganando la guerra"

✍ El exasesor de la CIA expresa su opinión sobre lo que quedará del territorio de Ucrania.

Las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y los problemas con la entrega de armas occidentales a Kiev conducirán, en el final del conflicto, a una reducción significativa del territorio de Ucrania, escribe el exasesor de la CIA, James Rickards, en un artículo para Daily Reckoning.

❗Según el exasesor, el potencial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ha reducido drásticamente debido a la gran cantidad de bajas. Las armas suministradas por Occidente no serán de ninguna utilidad, ya que los soldados ucranianos están mal entrenados y hay dificultades en la logística para su traslado al frente.

“Ucrania se convertirá en un estado fragmentado, y ocupará el territorio comprendido entre Kiev y Lvov”, dice el artículo.

¡Suscríbete! @elOJOen


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Rusia tenía que bombardear sin piedad Kiev cada vez que los ukro nazis bombardeen Donetsk. A la tercera vez se acaba el problema.



Sería lo lógico pero no lo hacen como no hacen otras cosas


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sería lo lógico pero no lo hacen como no hacen otras cosas



Yo entiendo que en el caso de Jarkov, que es zona rusofona, no querrán atacar a lo que perciben como propio, pero ya en Kiev y más allá esa restricción no debería darse. Y Jarkov lo cierto es que es atacable hasta con artillería desde más atrás de la frontera, Kiev es cierto que necesitaría la implicación de Bielorrusia.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Dic 2022)

Hay algo en el hecho de que las 3 plantas nucleares bajo control ucraniano no están siendo bombardeadas.
La única planta nuclear bajo control ruso está siendo bombardeada continuamente, desde áreas bajo control ucraniano.


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla, bla, bla......no tienes ni puta idea de lo que escribes.
> 
> Rusia no necesita invadir a nadie si no es exclusivamente por defender su propia integridad, no es como USA, te estás equivocando y sospecho que lo sabes y lo haces a propósito.
> 
> ...



Para aumentar la población tienen que aumentar la calidad de vida sobre todo en áreas rurales.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (4 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Un grupo de ruskies destrozados por varios proyectiles de artillería Excalibur M982 mientras saqueaban una vivienda rural. Parece que los rusos han logrado noquear los drones turcos Bayraktar TB2 que tanta pupa les hicieron al inicio de la guerra pero no logran contrarrestar ni los MRLS tipo Himars ni los proyectiles de artillería Excalibur M982 y sino logran hacerlo pronto van a acabar siendo barridos en Ucrania.
> 
> Por cierto la furgoneta de Scoby Doo que se aprecia junto al camión acaba pulverizada por el impacto directo de un Excalibur de esos, solo que la cámara del dron no está enfocando en ese momento pero cuando vuelve a la escena se pueden ver todavía pedazos de la furgoneta volando.



Al ignore por pelmazo, ya posteaste exactamente lo mismo ayer. 

Ucrania consigue lanzarle algo a los rusos una sola vez y ya os vale para repetirlo hasta la saciedad.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Los datos de PIB nominal no valen. Sólo vale el PIB PPA, Weyler. Asúmanlo ya de una vez. Económicamente han perdido ya, y política y militarmente están en ello. Y mejor que se rindan ahora con condiciones y con posibilidad de reequilibrar en un futuro que incondicionalmente dentro de cinco años y acabar divididos en zonas de ocupación



Si hombre, va a “valer” lo que tú digas, que no seáis pesados, que no tenéis nada bueno que aportar


----------



## delhierro (4 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La OTAN no puede. SI pudiera, ya lo habría hecho.
> Es dificil de asumir para un occidental, porque en nuestras cabezas está siempre presente la publicidad de la otan durante décadas, contándonos que buenos son y que tienen de todo y son la polla, invencibles y dominadores.
> 
> Pero no, son una puta mierda cuando enfrentan a países de verdad, y si no pone aviones en Ucrania es porque sabe que se los van a tirar los rusos.
> ...



La gente decia que la artillería estaba obsoleta, porque si la guerra es con un pais del tercer mundo al que puedes bloquear ni hace falta destrurir los AA cuando se les acaban los 300 misiles que lograron comprar, puedes volar a 5.000 metros bombardeandolo todo a placer. Ucrania tenia cientos de sistemas, y decenas de miles de misiles AA, más todo los portatiles y ahora ya en vehiculos que les manda la OTAN.

Comparados con los rusos que tienen X50 y ademas integrados en capas lo de ucrania no es nada. La OTAN no ataca a los rusos porque sabe la verdad otra cosa es que cuenten milongas para sus creyentes.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Hay algo en el hecho de que las 3 plantas nucleares bajo control ucraniano no están siendo bombardeadas.
> La única planta nuclear bajo control ruso está siendo bombardeada continuamente, desde áreas bajo control ucraniano.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Veis?

El problema es que los rusos no saben defender sus centrales nucleares de sus propios bombardeos, sin embargo los ucranianos no tienen ningún problema con los bombardeos rusos.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (4 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Para aumentar la población tienen que aumentar la calidad de vida sobre todo en áreas rurales.



¡O sea: endeudarse como occidente!.


----------



## España1 (4 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Sería lo lógico pero no lo hacen como no hacen otras cosas



Bombardear Kiev sin piedad no casa con que el mundo te mire como una potencia justa.

Rusia debe medir mucho sus pasos o se le mete en Ucrania hasta el apuntador contra ella


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

si la OTAN es tan puta mierda como es que con la ayuda de su dedo meñique ucrania esta reventando al imperio ruso? por que rusia esta acojonada con que la OTAN le mande ATACMS de los años 90?

ah, que es alreves, que los que llevan inundando de propaganda de lo increibles que son es el imperio del sida y del aborto



Seronoser dijo:


> La OTAN no puede. SI pudiera, ya lo habría hecho.
> Es dificil de asumir para un occidental, porque en nuestras cabezas está siempre presente la publicidad de la otan durante décadas, contándonos que buenos son y que tienen de todo y son la polla, invencibles y dominadores.
> 
> Pero no, son una puta mierda cuando enfrentan a países de verdad, y si no pone aviones en Ucrania es porque sabe que se los van a tirar los rusos.
> ...


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Mientras tanto siguen cayendo sin parar aeronaves rusonazis. Es un sin parar...



Fuente , The Kiev independent y El Veraz. Ja ja ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

seria llover sobre mojado despues de tratar de asesinar de frio a toda la nacion ucraniana



España1 dijo:


> Bombardear Kiev sin piedad no casa con que el mundo te mire como una potencia justa.
> 
> Rusia debe medir mucho sus pasos o se le mete en Ucrania hasta el apuntador contra ella


----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro hombre, va a ser el mismo el salario de I.G. Farben que el de Tasca Pepe. No mame. Salario de mierda con muchas PYMES que la gente que no llega a fin de mes es mas sumisa.



Y pagando en B no olvide.


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Bombardear Kiev sin piedad no casa con que el mundo te mire como una potencia justa.
> 
> Rusia debe medir mucho sus pasos o se le mete en Ucrania hasta el apuntador contra ella



Ya se le han metido, no se van a meter más, medir los pasos en una guerra que persigue la destrucción de Rusia ? No lo veo. Veo blandura porque no quieren dejar los negocios con los "socios", seguir enviando materias primas a los que están mandando armas para matar rusos y destruir Rusia es TRAICION.


----------



## NS 4 (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, para eso os pagan.



Este cenutrio se dedica a llamar troles a los demas...

Los perros disparandoles a las escopetas...en fin, un histrion mas.


----------



## España1 (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> seria llover sobre mojado despues de tratar de asesinar de frio a toda la nacion ucraniana



Cuando el frío muerde aún se puede salir por piernas.

Si te bombardean es más complicado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

sin los componentes que rusia ha venido importando de occidente su armamento es de los años 60
el putincelato no entiende que un chip puede valer 200 cortes de pelo en Alemania, pero que en risia si hacen 400 cortes de pelo no es que tienen 2 chips. Con el embargo su pib no importa una mierda, ponerse a cortarse el pelo sin parar no creara una industria top tech como la OTAN.



alfonbass dijo:


> Si hombre, va a “valer” lo que tú digas, que no seáis pesados, que no tenéis nada bueno que aportar


----------



## España1 (4 Dic 2022)

En Serbia sí se metió la OTAN, en Ucrania sólo un poquito.

Encuentre las diferencias


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si hombre, va a “valer” lo que tú digas, que no seáis pesados, que no tenéis nada bueno que aportar



Para el coste de la vida es una mejor medida, según los economistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

rusia hace el mal que tiene a su alcance, no tiene misiles de crucero suficientes para arrasar bloque a bloque kiev, lo que hace es matarlos de frio dado que de fosforo, pues no tienen superioridad aerea..



España1 dijo:


> Cuando el frío muerde aún se puede salir por piernas.
> 
> Si te bombardean es más complicado.


----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

Según el inmundo los ucranianos han cruzado el Dnieper a 10 km de Jersón.
¿Simple mentira, banderita para la foto o nueva finta del Kremlin?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

en grozni calleron bombas sobre rusitos de 8 apellidos heredados de violadores turcomongoles, les detuvo?



frangelico dijo:


> Yo entiendo que en el caso de Jarkov, que es zona rusofona, no querrán atacar a lo que perciben como propio, pero ya en Kiev y más allá esa restricción no debería darse. Y Jarkov lo cierto es que es atacable hasta con artillería desde más atrás de la frontera, Kiev es cierto que necesitaría la implicación de Bielorrusia.


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La gente decia que la artillería estaba obsoleta



Lo que esta obsoleta es la doctrina artillera rusa,que no ha cambiado desde la 1º guerra mundial.

Tirar trillones de pepinos y alguno acertara.Lo cual hace que tengas que estar mas expuesto al fuego de contrabateria.

La OTAN ya ha demostrado ser superior en artilleria con las municiones inteligentes.Un duelo artillero frente a Rusia lo gana si o si cualquier ejercito OTAN.

Tira por ahi a mentir a tu tia.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La OTAN no puede. SI pudiera, ya lo habría hecho.
> Es dificil de asumir para un occidental, porque en nuestras cabezas está siempre presente la publicidad de la otan durante décadas, contándonos que buenos son y que tienen de todo y son la polla, invencibles y dominadores.
> 
> Pero no, son una puta mierda cuando enfrentan a países de verdad, y si no pone aviones en Ucrania es porque sabe que se los van a tirar los rusos.
> ...



No, claro, la OTAN no puede. Con la lógica no puede y con la lógica tampoco puede Rusia contra la OTAN, hasta lo dijo Putin en el inicio de la operación especial no se inicia este conflicto.

La OTAN puede pero debe involucrarse tanto que no compensa, sobre todo porque los que pueden obligarles a hacerlo (son quienes les han metido) ya han buscado la alternativa... nos pagáis la fiesta y no hace falta decir quines y a quien pagan o pagamos esta juerga.

El problema es que el de Zumosol no va salir de rositas de este tema y este si que morirá matando y nos llevará por delante sin escrúpulos. La otra solución es Europa, no guerreas pero te quedas en la miseria con lo cual será guerra en diferido según queden las fuerzas tras el desgaste ucraniano.

Europa no se quiere involucrar pero le están obligando y le seguirán obligando. Para una guerra a los europeos nos falta gente con voluntad de morir y un buen sueldo donde nadie lo tiene es un buen disuasorio y a ello vamos. Por la pérdida del poder adquisitivo conseguiremos soldados que comprarán más barato lo que el resto de las sociedades europeas no podemos.

Hoy ponemos soldaditos de élite de segunda fila salvo algunos, que casualidad, de la Europa pobre. Veremos cuantos pobres hay en Europa extras y sabremos cuantos pueden entrar como carne de cañón.

Es sólo una teoría, la otra es que no tenemos soldados de a pie en Europa y que no podemos entrar. Insha'Allah, ojalá siga así el tema pero recuerden a los toreros: "más cornás da el hambre" que se puede sustituir por la ambición, que es más barata cuanto menos tienes.

Entremos o no entremos en el conflicto ya está claro que de la posguerra no nos va a librar nadie. Dela guerra no está claro pero vía pérdida de poder adquisitivo y propaganda para los idiotas en que nos hemos convertido como sociedad, no es nada descartable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

hubo un momento en que parecia que rusia podria imponerse simplemente con el numero y la logica aritmetica de su artilleria. Pero ese momento quedo ya atras cuando ucrania recivio esos sistemas que aludes. Ademas que rusia vive de los almacenes, que no es capaz de reponer al mismo ritmo.
Ahora creo que rusia puede estar tratando de imponer otra logica aritmetica; mobilizar 5 millones de desgraciados. Aver si tras 10K en bakmut han avanzado 10 kilometros, con 5 millones avanzan 5 mil kilometros, en bkamut.



EGO dijo:


> Lo que esta obsoleta es la doctrina artillera rusa,que no ha cambiado desde la 1º guerra mundial.
> 
> Tirar trillones de pepinos y alguno acertara.Lo cual hace que tengas que estar mas expuesto al fuego de contrabateria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Dic 2022)

“La futura arquitectura de seguridad de Europa tras el restablecimiento de la paz en Ucrania debería incluir garantías de seguridad para Rusia”

Emmanuel Macron


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No, claro, la OTAN no puede. Con la lógica no puede y con la lógica tampoco puede Rusia contra la OTAN, hasta lo dijo Putin en el inicio de la operación especial no se inicia este conflicto.
> 
> La OTAN puede pero debe involucrarse tanto que no compensa, sobre todo porque los que pueden obligarles a hacerlo (son quienes les han metido) ya han buscado la alternativa... nos pagáis la fiesta y no hace falta decir quines y a quien pagan o pagamos esta juerga.
> 
> ...



Y ojo que hay muchos más militares europeos de lo que se dice ahí camuflados. Polacos ek las cinco cifras pero hasta españoles hay algún millar que otro y ya habrán muerto algunos discretamente. Y todos los stocks de Europa occidental ya se han ido de viaje. España ya no tiene antiaéreos, por ejemplo pero es general la liquidación de stocks de artillería y fungibles diversos.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y ojo que hay muchos más militares europeos de lo que se dice ahí camuflados. Polacos ek las cinco cifras pero hasta españoles hay algún millar que otro y ya habrán muerto algunos discretamente. Y todos los stocks de Europa occidental ya se han ido de viaje. España ya no tiene antiaéreos, por ejemplo pero es general la liquidación de stocks de artillería y fungibles diversos.



No importa., si se empeñan, aunque no hagan otra cosa, van a relanzar a todo trapo la industria bélica con las patentes y ganancias debidas por quien tiene la capacidad de obligarnos.
Sin industria bélica reseñable, ¿podemos permitirnos quedarnos sin ejércitos viables a cuenta de no entrar en el conflicto?.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> No importa., si se empeñan, aunque no hagan otra cosa, van a relanzar a todo trapo la industria bélica con las patentes y ganancias debidas por quien tiene la capacidad de obligarnos.



pero los plazos para eso son mucho más largos de lo que la gente se cree. Como vivimos en el mundo Power Point las charos y pacos creen que se escala la producción de Irán en meses o brotan tanqueros de la nada, la cruda realidad es que cualquier proyecto industrial que vaya más allá de ampliar una fábrica de caramelos lleva años.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

tipica escoria putincel ladrando genocidio
espero termines juzgado



ROBOTECH dijo:


> Es lo que haría yo.
> Los 300k soldados están siendo ya enviados al frente.
> La zona de incursión serían las fronteras rusas, apenas 50 a 100kms de penetración y tienen todo el invierno para prepararse.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

CREANME

Occidente puede ponerse a fabricar FABRICAS de armamento en 0-coma, el problema es siempre saber como fabricar el producto en cadena, escalar es facil.



frangelico dijo:


> Y ojo que hay muchos más militares europeos de lo que se dice ahí camuflados. Polacos ek las cinco cifras pero hasta españoles hay algún millar que otro y ya habrán muerto algunos discretamente. Y todos los stocks de Europa occidental ya se han ido de viaje. España ya no tiene antiaéreos, por ejemplo pero es general la liquidación de stocks de artillería y fungibles diversos.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> CREANME



Yo los conozco. Españoles que se fueron a Finlandia en Abril y están desaparecidos. Y no son chasqueros. Es más, he averiguado donde desaparecieron por vías no ortodoxas porque ellos sin más se esfumaron.


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y ojo que hay muchos más militares europeos de lo que se dice ahí camuflados. Polacos ek las cinco cifras pero hasta españoles hay algún millar que otro y ya habrán muerto algunos discretamente. Y todos los stocks de Europa occidental ya se han ido de viaje. España ya no tiene antiaéreos, por ejemplo pero es general la liquidación de stocks de artillería y fungibles diversos.



No os hagais trampas al solitario.

Cuando occidente quiera te empieza a fabricar municion y vehiculos de combate como churros a una velocidad brutal.Parece mentira que creais las tonterias de los palanganeros de Moscu.

Todas estas noticias de que nos hemos quedado sin stock son solo para que los politicos vendan a los ciudadanos europeos un rearme bestial...rearme que no se habria dado si el khan no hubiera decidido ir a destruirle el pais a los ucranianos.

22 de noviembre de 2022:









El Gobierno aprueba una compra de misiles y bombas inteligentes de más de 450 millones


Destina 170 millones a otros seis contratos, como un nuevo sistema de guerra electrónica para los F18 o nuevos sistemas de control para aterrizajes.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

Ellos sin mas se esfumaron pero has averiguado... suena a ovnis y ouija



frangelico dijo:


> Yo los conozco. Españoles que se fueron a Finlandia en Abril y están desaparecidos. Y no son chasqueros. Es más, he averiguado donde desaparecieron por vías no ortodoxas porque ellos sin más se esfumaron.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ellos sin mas se esfumaron pero has averiguado... suena a ovnis y ouija



Depende del cerebro de cada cual. Yo tengo medios para saber donde ha ido una persona pero no son muy legales.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (4 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> “La futura arquitectura de seguridad de Europa tras el restablecimiento de la paz en Ucrania debería incluir garantías de seguridad para Rusia”
> 
> Emmanuel Macron



¿Y cuantos muertos ha costado llegar a esta conclusión?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

la puta rusia que es economicamente una gasolinera y minera sin manufactura desarrollada industrial va a darnos lecciones a la cuspide de la manufactura industrial. 

y asi en el cerebro del putincel



EGO dijo:


> No os hagais trampas al solitario.
> 
> Cuando occidente quiera te empieza a fabricar municion y vehiculos de combate como churros a una velocidad brutal.Parece mentira que creais las tonterias de los palanganeros de Moscu.
> 
> ...


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> No os hagais trampas al solitario.
> 
> Cuando occidente quiera te empieza a fabricar municion y vehiculos de combate como churros a una velocidad brutal.Parece mentira que creais las tonterias de los palanganeros de Moscu.
> 
> ...



No es cierto. Todo tiene plazos y lo tienes en los Himars. Hay previsiones de fabricación de apenas decenas de unidades al año y punto. Abogados retrasados y charos tienes los que quieras, ingenieros competentes no y punto. Lo mismo que los gasoductos o los tanqueros no se generan espontáneamente por más que vociferen algunos.

En esa supernoticia de LD (que ,por cierto, con ese dinero se compran misiles para dos días de guerra) faltan las fechas de entrega, que será 2025-26 o más allá. Si hasta Marruecos tiene que ir con calma en sus planes de guerra porque todo lo que tiene pedido no le empieza a llegar hasta 2024 y termina en 2027-28. Y eso si otras prioridades no introducen retrasos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

Ayahuasca y peyote.



frangelico dijo:


> Depende del cerebro de cada cual. Yo tengo medios para saber donde ha ido una persona pero no son muy legales.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> pero los plazos para eso son mucho más largos de lo que la gente se cree. Como vivimos en el mundo Power Point las charos y pacos creen que se escala la producción de Irán en meses o brotan tanqueros de la nada, la cruda realidad es que cualquier proyecto industrial que vaya más allá de ampliar una fábrica de caramelos lleva años.



Te deseo toda la razón del mundo La lógica de lo que dices puede ser lo único que nos salve. Pero poco a poco si son capaces de mantener la suficiente industria bélica para ir escalando el conflicto va a ser nuestro horror.

Si son listos podrán. No es tanto esfuerzo si pueden lidiar con las ambiciones de otras guerras. A fin de cuentas son muchos sitios los que tienen para poner en marcha el plan.

A fin de cuentas, de menos calado pero la OTAN no ha dejado de meter el cazo en las guerras desde hace un siglo. Se trata de redirigir. El motivo lo vale: Rusia no ha dejado ganar las guerras otánicas desde hace ya bastante tiempo.

Edito para considerar que, si redirigen y se les ve el plumero, otros países con temas pendientes les harán el tema imposible. Todo el avispero de los países asiáticos del petróleo cae como castillo de naipes si lo dejan sólo, también es verdad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

hay leyes cosmicas que impiden que se fabrique el 1.001 himars 
occidente mañana se pone no a fabricar himars.... a fabricar fabricas que fabrican himars, es muy sencillo de entender.

en fin



frangelico dijo:


> No es cierto. Todo tiene plazos y lo tienes en los Himars. Hay previsiones de fabricación de apenas decenas de unidades al año y punto. Abogados retrasados y charos tienes los que quieras, ingenieros competentes no y punto. Lo mismo que los gasoductos o los tanqueros no se generan espontáneamente por más que vociferen algunos.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay leyes cosmicas que impiden que se fabrique el 1.001 himars
> occidente mañana se pone no a fabricar himars.... a fabricar fabricas que fabrican himars, es muy sencillo de entender.
> 
> en fin



Y por eso no ocurre, claro que sí, que estamos en 1940 y unas amas de casa retrasadas te van a fabricar lo que tu digas como se hacía entonces . Si no puede ocurrir en menos de años nada de lo que se anuncia será por algo.


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No es cierto. Todo tiene plazos y lo tienes en los Himars. Hay previsiones de fabricación de apenas decenas de unidades al año y punto. Abogados retrasados y charos tienes los que quieras, ingenieros competentes no y punto. Lo mismo que los gasoductos o los tanqueros no se generan espontáneamente por más que vociferen algunos.



Los plazos se pueden acelerar si asi se exige y si hay voluntad.occidente tiene PIB e industria para lo que le de la gana

El proyecto Manhattan.Cuando tio Sam quiso puso toda la carne en el asador,te contruyo una ciudad en el desierto y en 3 años te empezo a fabricar bombas atomicas como churros.

Ademas en ese momento ya fabricaba un carro de combate cada 5 minutos.Obviamente ahora serian 50 minutos porque lleva mas tecnologia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

os habeis tragado hasta el fondo la caricatura que RT ha hecho de occidente hasta el esperpento
aver, la capacidad instalada ahora sirve para escenarios de bajo consumo de material belico
si ese escenario cambia, entonces la demanda de los gobiernos aumenta y los contratistas instalan mas capacidad  
no hay ninguna ley cosmica que impida abrir 10 fabricas donde antes habia 1



frangelico dijo:


> Y por eso no ocurre, claro que sí, que estamos en 1940 y unas amas de casa retrasadas te van a fabricar lo que tu digas como se hacía entonces . Si no puede ocurrir en menos de años nada de lo que se anuncia será por algo.


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No es cierto. Todo tiene plazos y lo tienes en los Himars. Hay previsiones de fabricación de apenas decenas de unidades al año y punto. Abogados retrasados y charos tienes los que quieras, ingenieros competentes no y punto. Lo mismo que los gasoductos o los tanqueros no se generan espontáneamente por más que vociferen algunos.
> 
> En esa supernoticia de LD (que ,por cierto, con ese dinero se compran misiles para dos días de guerra) faltan las fechas de entrega, que será 2025-26 o más allá. Si hasta Marruecos tiene que ir con calma en sus planes de guerra porque todo lo que tiene pedido no le empieza a llegar hasta 2024 y termina en 2027-28. Y eso si otras prioridades no introducen retrasos



Para poder hacer lo que dice el conforero hay que ponerse en modo economía de guerra, y los países de la UE no tienen a día de hoy la capacidad para ello sin que sus economías se resientan aún más. Faltan recursos de todo tipo, y también lo que dices, personal cualificado.

Por no mencionar que para la población local esos países no están en guerra. A ver cómo les convencen para que hagan más sacrificios.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los plazos se pueden acelerar si asi se exige y si hay voluntad.occidente tiene PIB e industria para lo que le de la gana
> 
> El proyecto Manhattan.Cuando tio Sam quiso puso toda la carne en el asador,te contruyo una ciudad en el desierto y en 3 años te empezo a fabricar bombas atomicas como churros.
> 
> Ademas en ese momento ya fabricaba un carro de combate cada 5 minutos.Obviamente ahora serian 50 minutos porque lleva mas tecnologia.



Ej 1940 cualquier subnormal se convertía en obrero en dos tardes y hoy no. Si estamos viendo como se vacían los arsenales de toda Europa y no hay reemplazos a la vista. En 1940 sólo hacia falta mucha electricidad para muchas centrifugadoras. O nadie cree que valga la pena o no es posible, pero no está ocurriendo. No es solo en armas , es que en 2023 van a faltar metaneros y nadie está ni haciendo pedidos. Todos parados a la espera de algo, pero de arrancar proyectos, líneas de montaje, etc, nada de nada. La que nos va a caer en precios de gasoil y gas será peor que en 1973.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> os habeis tragado hasta el fondo la caricatura que RT ha hecho de occidente hasta el esperpento
> aver, la capacidad instalada ahora sirve para escenarios de bajo consumo de material belico
> si ese escenario cambia, entonces la demanda de los gobiernos aumenta y los contratistas instalan mas capacidad
> no hay ninguna ley cosmica que impida abrir 10 fabricas donde antes habia 1



Si, yo LEO RT cada día, si no se ni la URL ni si es alcanzable. Instalar capacidad lleva años, hasta para hacer camisetas o jabón con sebo de retrasados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

rusia, un estercolero de 140 millones sin manufactura desarrollada sera capaz de inundar occidente con sus fliying blyat. Pero Occidente con 1.000 millones y la manufactura mas desarrollada de la historia tendrá 4 cohetes y a correr.

Y asi con la mierda que tiene esta gente en su cabeza



EGO dijo:


> Los plazos se pueden acelerar si asi se exige y si hay voluntad.occidente tiene PIB e industria para lo que le de la gana
> 
> El proyecto Manhattan.Cuando tio Sam quiso puso toda la carne en el asador,te contruyo una ciudad en el desierto y en 3 años te empezo a fabricar bombas atomicas como churros.
> 
> Ademas en ese momento ya fabricaba un carro de combate cada 5 minutos.Obviamente ahora serian 50 minutos porque lleva mas tecnologia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

Instalar capacidad no lleva años, los plazos de entrega para cualquier maquiña se miden en meses. Ok rusia ya esta vetada de comprar maquinas ect, a rusia instalar capacidad le llevaria literalmente decadas, siglos...



frangelico dijo:


> Si, yo LEO RT cada día, si no se ni la URL ni si es alcanzable. Instalar capacidad lleva años.


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> os habeis tragado hasta el fondo la caricatura que RT ha hecho de occidente hasta el esperpento
> aver, la capacidad instalada ahora sirve para escenarios de bajo consumo de material belico
> si ese escenario cambia, entonces la demanda de los gobiernos aumenta y los contratistas instalan mas capacidad
> no hay ninguna ley cosmica que impida abrir 10 fabricas donde antes habia 1



El ejemplo es Alemania,que ya ha inaugurado su primera regasificadora meses despues de empezar la guerra y los follones por el gas.

6 meses han tardado en construirla...pero segun los palanganeros de Moscu occidente ya esta muerto y en la edad media.









Alemania ya tiene su primera terminal flotante de GNL - El Periódico de la Energía


Alemania ya tiene su primera terminal flotante de gas natural licuado (GNL). En poco más de seis meses Alemania ya tiene su primera regasificadora o unidad flotante de almacenamiento y…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com





Tiene 4 mas proyectadas que terminaran en pocos años y se acabara el chantaje de los tubitos de gas.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Instalar capacidad no lleva años, los plazos de entrega para cualquier maquiña se miden en meses.



Sí, claro. Ya se ve en las fechas de entrega de los pedidos militares.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El ejemplo es Alemania,que ya ha inaugurado su primera regasificadora meses despues de empezar la guerra y los follones por el gas.
> 
> 6 meses han tardado en construirla...pero segun los palanganeros de Moscu occidente ya esta muerto y en la edad media.
> 
> ...



Claro. Son años y para no tanto gas. La propaganda nos decía que Alemania se había sometido al gas ruso y realmente lleva comprando allí solo la mitad de su gas y dese hace 50 años. En unos años se pueden hacer muchas cosas. La cuestión es en qué agujero estaremos nosotros tras años de recesión y miseria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

Que son fechas pactadas en regimen de poca prioridad  



frangelico dijo:


> Sí, claro. Ya se ve en las fechas de entrega de los pedidos militares.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

es un buen ejemplo, la propaganda rusa proyecta el estercolerismo en el que viven al resto de Occidente. Rusia esta economicamente muerta, estan pasando frio porque estan enviando a los tecnicos de calderas a morir a Soledar, pero los que lo vamos a pasar mal somos Europa.

proyectar los propios defectos es sota cavallo y rey con Rusia



EGO dijo:


> El ejemplo es Alemania,que ya ha inaugurado su primera regasificadora meses despues de empezar la guerra y los follones por el gas.
> 
> 6 meses han tardado en construirla...pero segun los palanganeros de Moscu occidente ya esta muerto y en la edad media.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salamandra (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para poder hacer lo que dice el conforero hay que ponerse en modo economía de guerra, y los países de la UE no tienen a día de hoy la capacidad para ello sin que sus economías se resientan aún más. Faltan recursos de todo tipo, y también lo que dices, personal cualificado.
> 
> Por no mencionar que para la población local esos países no están en guerra. A ver cómo les convencen para que hagan más sacrificios.



¿Y que van a hacer los ciudadanos europeos si no les convencen?

Tampoco han convencido a múltiples países que han visto cambios de gobierno no deseados. Mira que hemos visto unos cuantos para cambiar de signo países con poblaciones bien armadas incluso, como Paquistán.

Las democracias no lo serán tanto y listo. A fin de cuentas, salvo en el papel tampoco lo eran ni lo son ya.

Por dios, si hasta el país de las oportunidades tiene un presidente que si no lleva el pañal le falta poco. En ningún país medio libre sucede éso.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Dic 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿Y cuantos muertos ha costado llegar a esta conclusión?



Los muertos no les importan....Ucrania tiene la guerra perdida desde hace años, la guerra algún día finalizará. 

Antes de que finalice hay que atar y muy bien las posiciones geopoliticas de todos. USA y Rusia saldrán ganando con su parte del pastel y la dependiente UE necesita unir lazos y firmar acuerdos para mantenerse a flote. 

Repito, los muertos no les importan.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para poder hacer lo que dice el conforero hay que ponerse en modo economía de guerra, y los países de la UE no tienen a día de hoy la capacidad para ello sin que sus economías se resientan aún más. Faltan recursos de todo tipo, y también lo que dices, personal cualificado.
> 
> Por no mencionar que para la población local esos países no están en guerra. A ver cómo les convencen para que hagan más sacrificios.



Lo que la gente no sabe es la terrible escasez de conocimiento que hay. Pregunta a un profesor cualquiera de una escuela de ingeniería y te dirá que el 9 de hoy era un 3 con expulsión ignominiosa hace 20 años. Un amigo que tiene que buscar gente para un centro puntero de biotecnología (no español) me dice que tiene que echar de las entrevistas a doctores por universidades que hace poco se consideraban lo mejor, que todo lo bueno que le viene es asiático, y que los programas de diversidad son un dolor de huevos porque tiene que meter a auténticos retrasados que se le comen no poco presupuesto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

La Moncloa. 23/09/2022. El Producto Interior Bruto de la economía española creció un 1,5% en el segundo trimestre [Prensa/Actualidad/Asuntos Económicos y Transformación Digital]


viernes, 23 de septiembre de 2022. El Producto Interior Bruto de la economía española creció un 1,5% en el segundo trimestre, según los datos publicados hoy por el Instituto Nacional de Estadísticas (INE). Esta cifra es cuatro décimas superior a la avanzada por el INE el pasado mes de julio, lo...




www.lamoncloa.gob.es





datos del banco de risia, la caida ha sido superior al 10%








Rusia entra en recesión tras contraerse su PIB un 4,4 % en tercer trimestre


El Gobierno afirma que la economía se ha adaptado a buen ritmo a las nuevas circunstancias, a pesar de que los datos económicos indican lo contrario.




www.heraldo.es







frangelico dijo:


> Claro. Son años y para no tanto gas. La propaganda nos decía que Alemania se había sometido al gas ruso y realmente lleva comprando allí solo la mitad de su gas y dese hace 50 años. En unos años se pueden hacer muchas cosas. La cuestión es en qué agujero estaremos nosotros tras años de recesión y miseria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

se vio claramente en jerson city 
rusia estado patrocinador del terrorismo en la UE y enviando visceras a embajadas
putinceles hablando de acuerdos 
el futuro de la federacion rusa es moscovia y 20 republicas mas



Bocanegra dijo:


> Los muertos no les importan....Ucrania tiene la guerra perdida desde hace años, la guerra algún día finalizará.
> 
> Antes de que finalice hay que atar y muy bien las posiciones geopoliticas de todos. USA y Rusia saldrán ganando con su parte del pastel y la dependiente UE necesita unir lazos y firmar acuerdos para mantenerse a flote.
> 
> Repito, los muertos no les importan.


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Claro. Son años y para no tanto gas. La propaganda nos decía que Alemania se había sometido al gas ruso y realmente lleva comprando allí solo la mitad de su gas y dese hace 50 años. En unos años se pueden hacer muchas cosas. La cuestión es en qué agujero estaremos nosotros tras años de recesión y miseria.



Yo no se donde estaremos.

Solo digo que occidente tiene suficiente ciencia,tecnologia y dinero para volver a montarselo por su cuenta y desconectar del imperio euroasiatico.

Y en tema belico mas de lo mismo.Si quieren solo tienen que imponer economia de guerra(ya la estan imponiendo)y dedicarse a producir maquinaria,municion y soldados como churros.

Materias primas no nos van a faltar,porque tenemos cash y una organizacion atlantica que asegura a los vendedores que ese cash seguira teniendo valor los proximos años y se lo podran gastar en yates,putas y rascacielos en Dubai.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

Rumanía comienza a exportar gas a Moldavia por primera vez .

Libertatea.ro


----------



## boyra (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> No os hagais trampas al solitario.
> 
> Cuando occidente quiera te empieza a fabricar municion y vehiculos de combate como churros a una velocidad brutal.Parece mentira que creais las tonterias de los palanganeros de Moscu.
> 
> ...



En esta vida para ser chulo hay que tener billetes y cojomes...las dos cosas como decía mi abuelo.

De momento la impresora se queda sin tinta, y cojones quedan pocos y menos en wokeparadise.

Lo dicho... No te hagas trampas al solitario.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

ayahuasca o ouija?
cualquier graduado sabe hacer lo que piden en las biotech; sota caballo rey, y occidente es la tierra de los genios para nuevos sistemas.



frangelico dijo:


> Lo que la gente no sabe es la terrible escasez de conocimiento que hay. Pregunta a un profesor cualquiera de una escuela de ingeniería y te dirá que el 9 de hoy era un 3 con expulsión ignominiosa hace 20 años. Un amigo que tiene que buscar gente para un centro puntero de biotecnología (no español) me dice que tiene que echar de las entrevistas a doctores por universidades que hace poco se consideraban lo mejor, que todo lo bueno que le viene es asiático, y que los programas de diversidad son un dolor de huevos porque tiene que meter a auténticos retrasados que se le comen no poco presupuesto.


----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> ¿Cómo alargarías tú la guerra? El objetivo ruso además del Donbas y Crimea es desgastar a sus enemigos hasta el punto de las revueltas sociales, del desmantelamienti del bloque OTAN y del cambio de régimenes. Es alejar a la UE de los EEUU que les han metido en este embolao. Para esto el embolao ha de ser duradero y devastador, como ya lo está siendo.
> 
> Una guerra corta no ayuda. Además combates en casa con toda la ventaja. Diría que pone más muertos la OTAN (polacos, mercenarios varios) qie Rusia.



Oiga, desgastar en qué sentido? Le recuerdo que "la otra parte" tiene 20 (sí veinte) veces el PBI de Rusia, seamos serios, y a pesar de todas las penurias anunciadas todavía no falta ni gasoil, ni gas, ni gasolina, ni aluminio ni nada de nada, en todos los casos gracias a que Rusia NUNCA, ni hoy mismo, cortó los suministros vitales de energía, si se cortó el gas de los Nord Stream fue porque los ingleses metieron el osico, nada más. Mientras tanto las rutas terrestres, ferroviarias, aérea (el aeropuerto de Kiev sigue recibiendo armamento porque está operativo) por el cual fluye el ingreso de armas que matará o dejará lisiados a muchos soldados rusos, si usted y otros aplauden eso pues la guerra para Rusia tiene mal pronóstico. En cuanto a esos tanques reciclados en Slovakia, los 90 T-72 ¿que disparan claveles, ravioli, perejil? O disparan metralla y proyectiles mortales, no se digo, porque parece que por viejos son inocuos, el fanatismo infantil está en la receta de la derrota. 
Qué haría yo me pregunta, pues reventaria una bomba de medio kiloton en un lugar donde fuera inocuo, la Siberia es gigantesca, previo aviso a los principales países amigos, China, India, etc., luego llamaría al Canciller alemán y le diría: "donde me entere que entra una bala de la Unión Europea para matar a mis chicos te dejo Berlín como en el 45 y con radiación por 100 años", él se encargará de presionar a los socios para que reflexionen, luego del escándalo haría los mismo con los yankis, "en cuanto entre un cohete más o la foto de un HIMARS siquiera, monto el Armageddon y reviento las principales ciudades americanas en 48hs. aunque desaparezca el planeta, tú veras", esto se debe hacer en el minuto uno, porque si te dejas tocar el culo una vez, y dos y tres ya no te puedes hacer respetar, pero al señor Putin ya le tomaron el tiempo, es un tibio, y a los tibios los vomita Dios.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que la gente no sabe es la terrible escasez de conocimiento que hay. Pregunta a un profesor cualquiera de una escuela de ingeniería y te dirá que el 9 de hoy era un 3 con expulsión ignominiosa hace 20 años. Un amigo que tiene que buscar gente para un centro puntero de biotecnología (no español) me dice que tiene que echar de las entrevistas a doctores por universidades que hace poco se consideraban lo mejor, que todo lo bueno que le viene es asiático, y que los programas de diversidad son un dolor de huevos porque tiene que meter a auténticos retrasados que se le comen no poco presupuesto.



Cuál la principal diferència o diferencias, o que valor aportan de más los asiáticos que se le presentan?


----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rumanía comienza a exportar gas a Moldavia por primera vez .
> 
> Libertatea.ro



Será producción propia, de sus campos petroleros supongo, verdad?


----------



## El Exterminador (4 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> He visto en las noticias 24 H de tve que muchos niños en Kiev han vuelto a la escuela.
> 
> Rezo a los dioses nuevos y viejos que al HDLGP del Putin no le dé por desnazificar una escuela.



Pídeles que los ucronazis no los usen de parapetos humanos y escondan los tanques en edificios civiles


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Será producción propia, de sus campos petroleros supongo, verdad?



Pero Rumanía es importador neto, creo, tienen producción propia pero importan. Supongo que de Turquía o de por ahí. Tampoco es que Moldavia vaya a necesitar mucho gas, es un mini país.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Dic 2022)

Médicos, maestros, carteros, abogados, guardavías, aparcacoches, basureros, maquinistas, trabajadores portuarios, bomberos y funcionarios británicos, todos ellos, según el Ministro del Tesoro británico, son agentes de Putin.


El depósito de petróleo en Shevchenkove (región de Kharkiv) fue destruido, del cual los ucranianos recibieron combustible para equipo militar en la dirección de Kupyansk.


Un miembro de la UA mostró un poco del Bakhmut destruido y dijo el mantra "esto no es Artemovsk"


Se informa desde el campo que en la mañana del 4 de diciembre, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retiraron del centro de Artyomovsk - Bakhmut hacia la parte norte de la ciudad.


Los pequeños jojol muriendo como ratas para que la judiada haga negocio








La camarada Kim resulta ser un romántico


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

Si es que la OTAN no es solo CASH SANO, son 25 millones de km2 sin contar a los socios y peña afin, risia tiene 17 MM km2 de putrido pantanal invernal
la OTAN ha crecido en medio millon de km2 en escandinavia, peña del COPON, mientras el imperio del mal se deja su demografia para conquistar otra farola en bakmut



EGO dijo:


> Yo no se donde estaremos.
> 
> Solo digo que occidente tiene suficiente ciencia,tecnologia y dinero para volver a montarselo por su cuenta y desconectar del imperio euroasiatico.
> 
> ...


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

boyra dijo:


> *En esta vida para ser chulo hay que tener billetes y cojomes*...las dos cosas como decía mi abuelo.
> 
> De momento la impresora se queda sin tinta, y cojones quedan pocos y menos en wokeparadise.
> 
> Lo dicho... No te hagas trampas al solitario.



Solo hay que tener billetes.(ley de prestamo y arriendo a la URSS)

_*“Para hacer la guerra hacen falta tres cosas: dinero, dinero y dinero.” *_

-Napoleon-

Los cojones te crecen ellos solos cuando ves que un ejercito disgenesico de follacabras y buriatos alcoholicos venidos de la estepa entran en tu nacion a quemar,rapiñar y violar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Será producción propia, de sus campos petroleros supongo, verdad?



Ja,ja,ja es ironía no.

Rumanía produce gas para el 80% de lo que consume (2009 datos)

Casi seguro es gas ruso.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cuál la principal diferència o diferencias, o que valor aportan de más los asiáticos que se le presentan?



Que los mete en labo, les pide cosas y saben hacerlas. Los de UCLA y Lovaina por lo que dice ya no, o no todos, hay que elegir con cuidado y no fiarse del CV . Es un tema de exigencia en el ingreso y durante los estudios, o de experiencia de laboratorio. Y de efectos de décadas de "acción afirmativa".


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> sin los componentes que rusia ha venido importando de occidente su armamento es de los años 60
> el putincelato no entiende que un chip puede valer 200 cortes de pelo en Alemania, pero que en risia si hacen 400 cortes de pelo no es que tienen 2 chips. Con el embargo su pib no importa una mierda, ponerse a cortarse el pelo sin parar no creara una industria top tech como la OTAN.



Mientras muchos pierden el tiempo con las computadoras cuánticas, los rusos han ido a lo practico, las computadores ópticas o fotónicas, que usan fotones mucho más rápidos que los electrones y con menores perdidas térmicas.



https://equalocean.com/briefing/202112282301071033










Russian scientists have created photonic elements on a chip - Digit News


Digit News - Russian scientists have created photonic elements on a chip




digitnews.in




Scientists from NRU MIET and Moscow State Pedagogical University, together with colleagues from scientific and educational organizations, have developed non-volatile photonic elements, on the basis of which it is possible to create a domestic computing system that works on the principle of the human brain, the developers assure. The results of the study are published in the scientific journal Acta Materialia.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

*Por qué las fotos son falsas*❗
1. Dos fotos diferentes, pero las bolsas en sus cabezas son exactamente las mismas. Deben estar guardando a los "Rashistas" en utilería...
2. En la foto de la izquierda las piernas del primer "ahorcado" están dobladas por las rodillas, lo que es absolutamente antinatural para un cadáver, un cadáver no puede doblar las piernas, todos los músculos están relajados.
3. En la misma foto la bolsa del segundo presunto ahorcado está ligeramente movida y se ve claramente que tiene un color de piel normal y natural en el cuello, lo que, por supuesto, no puede ser cuando se produce una asfixia por estrangulamiento. El cuello debe ser azul (cualquiera que haya visto un ahorcado de verdad sabe exactamente a qué me refiero).
4. En la foto de la derecha se puede ver que el ahorcado tiene la cabeza recta en el centro y las piernas paralelas al suelo. Cuando una persona se está muriendo, no puede mantener la cabeza recta, y los dedos de los pies deben estar en el suelo de todos modos.
5. Por qué la fuente primaria era un canal oscuro y nacionalista del Sector Derecho lo leyó de repente? Es más, casi todo el mundo empezó a referirse al radical? ¡Probablemente porque CYPSO fue utilizado para promocionar este fake!
☝Mis palabras pueden ser confirmadas por cualquier criminólogo o forense experimentado (por la apariencia), así que los llamados cadáveres están más vivos que nunca y son actores de la producción de la CYPSO. En definitiva, no es bueno. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

El occidente colectivo está descentralizado, son las polis griegas frente a jerjes, nukear wasintong como piden los rusos no significa nada en terminos estrategicos.
En rusia nukeas moscu y es el final del imperio.



Argentium dijo:


> Oiga, desgastar en qué sentido? Le recuerdo que "la otra parte" tiene 20 (sí veinte) veces el PBI de Rusia, seamos serios, y a pesar de todas las penurias anunciadas todavía no falta ni gasoil, ni gas, ni gasolina, ni aluminio ni nada de nada, en todos los casos gracias a que Rusia NUNCA, ni hoy mismo, cortó los suministros vitales de energía, si se cortó el gas de los Nord Stream fue porque los ingleses metieron el osico, nada más. Mientras tanto las rutas terrestres, ferroviarias, aérea (el aeropuerto de Kiev sigue recibiendo armamento porque está operativo) por el cual fluye el ingreso de armas que matará o dejará lisiados a muchos soldados rusos, si usted y otros aplauden eso pues la guerra para Rusia tiene mal pronóstico. En cuanto a esos tanques reciclados en Slovakia, los 90 T-72 ¿que disparan claveles, ravioli, perejil? O disparan metralla y proyectiles mortales, no se digo, porque parece que por viejos son inocuos, el fanatismo infantil está en la receta de la derrota.
> Qué haría yo me pregunta, pues reventaria una bomba de medio kiloton en un lugar donde fuera inocuo, la Siberia es gigantesca, previo aviso a los principales países amigos, China, India, etc., luego llamaría al Canciller alemán y le diría: "donde me entere que entra una bala de la Unión Europea para matar a mis chicos te dejo Berlín como en el 45 y con radiación por 100 años", él se encargará de presionar a los socios para que reflexionen, luego del escándalo haría los mismo con los yankis, "en cuanto entre un cohete más o la foto de un HIMARS siquiera, monto el Armageddon y reviento las principales ciudades americanas en 48hs. aunque desaparezca el planeta, tú veras", esto se debe hacer en el minuto uno, porque si te dejas tocar el culo una vez, y dos y tres ya no te puedes hacer respetar, pero al señor Putin ya le tomaron el tiempo, es un tibio, y a los tibios los vomita Dios.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> Marruecos afilandonlos cuchillos, y nosotros mandando material a Ucrania, se puede ser más tonto no creo.
> Solo espero que los desgraciados estos, por A o por B, terminen desterrados de este maravilloso país, que le sobra su clase política traidora.
> 
> Y viva Franco y todo lo que representa.
> ...



Hay algo peor. En la prensa de dudosa financiación (financieramente inviable, tipo LD o La Razón, el diario que no se vende en ningún sitio pero sigue existiendo) ya ha empezado hace meses un insidioso ruido de fondo en plan "Argelia es la URSS" y "Marruecos es nuestro aliado" que hace temer una próxima guerra en la que España, si se alinea con Marruecos, va a terminar destruida. Pero los intereses son los que son y nos van a arrastrar al sumidero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

mientras que otros pierden el tiempo fabricando cosas que funcionan, los rusos han ido a lo practico, al powerpoint. La propaganda no necesita nada mas elavorado para funcionar, seria tirar el dinero.

PAra cuando el armatatoste en bakmut?



Alvin Red dijo:


> Mientras muchos pierden el tiempo con las computadoras cuánticas, los rusos han ido a lo practico, las computadores ópticas o fotónicas, que usan fotones mucho más rápidos que los electrones y con menores perdidas térmicas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Rusia tenía que bombardear sin piedad Kiev cada vez que los ukro nazis bombardeen Donetsk. A la tercera vez se acaba el problema.



Totalmente de acuerdo, y Odessa que? Como no están bombardeando Odessa las 24 hs., están jugando a perder y obviamente van a perder, por tibios, en la guerra las blanduras en el campo de batalla se pagan.


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

*Fuerzas rusas continúan sus operativos en Donbás y repelen nuevos ataques ucranianos*





04/12/2022

*Moscú, 4 dic * El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó hoy que sus Fuerzas Armadas eliminaron a más de 50 militares ucranianos y destruyeron seis blindados de combate en la dirección de Donetsk.
Precisó que los uniformados ucranianos intentaron abrir un paso hacia el asentamiento de Pavlovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, y como resultado de las acciones activas de las tropas rusas, fueron forzados a entrar en un campo de minas donde perdieron a más 40 efectivos, un vehículo de combate de infantería y tres camionetas.
De igual manera, más de 60 militares ucranianos fueron neutralizados y dos camionetas y dos automóviles fueron destruidos, en la dirección de Kupiansk, donde ocurrió un intento fallido de las tropas ucranianas de atacar en la dirección del asentamiento de Kuzemovka de la República Popular de Lugansk.
También, se repelió un ataque de dos grupos tácticos de compañía en la dirección Krasno-Limansky, donde el enemigo intentó sin éxito atacar las posiciones de las tropas rusas en la dirección de los asentamientos de Ploshchanka, Chervonopopovka y Zhitlovka de la República Popular de Luhansk.
Las pérdidas enemigas en un día en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 80 militares ucranianos entre muertos y heridos, además de un tanque, un vehículo de combate de infantería y un blindado.
La aviación táctica y las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería derrotaron a 69 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, además de 187 sitios de concentración de tropas y equipo militar.
Asimismo, las fuerzas rusas destruyen un almacén de misiles y proyectiles de artillería y dos estaciones anti-radar ucranianas de fabricación estadounidense, en la región de Zaporozhie.
De igual manera, se destruyó un depósito de petróleo por medio del cual se abastecía combustible al equipo militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Kupiansk.
Por otro lado, aviones de combate rusos derribaron en un día a un caza Su-25 y nueve aviones no tripulados ucranianos, además de interceptar a cinco cohetes HIMARS y Uragan, y dos misiles anti-radar estadounidenses HARM.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rumanía comienza a exportar gas a Moldavia por primera vez .
> 
> Libertatea.ro



ese gas, procedente de Grecia por gaseoducto que se ha revertido, va a parar a la empresa "Moldovagaz" controlada por "Gazprom" rumbo Transnistria


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> mientras que otros pierden el tiempo fabricando cosas que funcionan, los rusos han ido a lo practico, al powerpoint. La propaganda no necesita nada mas elavorado para funcionar, seria tirar el dinero.
> 
> PAra cuando el armatatoste en bakmut?



Ya vez que idiotas.Jugueteando con ordenadores cuanticos.

_"Mientras el maricon de Alan Turing pierde el tiempo con su maquina los sovieticos bla,bla,bla...."_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

el ya desaparecido experimento confinamiento demostró que la sociedad occidental puede entrar en regimen de guerra sin mayores problemas. unas cuantas imagenes de rusos haciendo rusadas en ucrania, hay mucho material, son muchos crimenes de guerra, y te salen tik toks de medicos quemando banderas rusas ect.

en fin, que hay que procesar a los que apoyan el genocidio ucraniano



EGO dijo:


> Solo hay que tener billetes.(ley de prestamo y arriendo a la URSS)
> 
> _*“Para hacer la guerra hacen falta tres cosas: dinero, dinero y dinero.” *_
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Combates cerca de Donetsk: Un grupo blindado enemigo atacó cerca de Avdeevka y se encontró con el batallón Sparta de la DNR
"Con el apoyo de la artillería somalí y de la 238ª Brigada, rechazamos los ataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas contra nuestras posiciones en los alrededores del pueblo de Avdeevka. Vodyaney, dirección Avdeevka. El enemigo intentó abrirse paso hasta nuestras posiciones blindadas. Dos BMP fueron derribados", dijo el comandante del batallón Sparta, Artyom Zhoga.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Las grandes compañias son mucho más eficientes que las pequeñas. Lo que implica más beneficios con menos empleados.
> 
> Si hay 100 empresas que generan bienes equivalentes a los que pueda generar 1 sola gran corporación, la cantidad de dinero que termina en manos de los trabajadores es muy superior con muchas pequeñas empresas que con 1 o 2 muy grandes y muy eficientes pk el numero de empleados que van a necesitar esas 100 empresas para producir lo mismo que la grande es muy superior.
> 
> ...



La tendencia natural del capitalismo es la concentración: cada vez mayor parte de la economía en grandes corporaciones, que a vez tienden a absorberse unas a otras. Si para poderse concentrar más se tienen que deslocalizar, lo hacen. El capitalismo nacional basado en PYMES es un buen deseo que quedó desfasado hace varias décadas.


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ya vez que idiotas.Jugueteando con ordenadores cuanticos.
> 
> _"Mientras el maricon de Alan Turing pierde el tiempo con su maquina los sovieticos bla,bla,bla...."_



Mientras turing pensaba su computadora, los soviéticos pensaban la suya.

MESM - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

HOmbre no, Alan Turing era una apacible homosexual, lo que hay en rusia son sodomitas de mierda tipo los que erradico Yahve en sodoma Y gomorra con azufre que querian perfar a los angeles de Dios. Top en SIDA, porculerismo institucionalizado en el ejercito como parte de la tirania de los veteranos...



EGO dijo:


> Ya vez que idiotas.Jugueteando con ordenadores cuanticos.
> 
> _"Mientras el maricon de Alan Turing pierde el tiempo con su maquina los sovieticos bla,bla,bla...."_


----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Mientras turing pensaba su computadora, los soviéticos pensaban la suya.
> 
> MESM - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Iban con 10 años de atraso...como siempre.

Ademas todo a base de espiar occidente,como paso con las bombas atomicas.









Hubo más clones de ZX Spectrum en la URSS que en el resto de países del mundo juntos | teknoPLOF!


El aislamiento comunista no sólo afectó a la migración, también al comercio, a las exportaciones e importaciones y a las relaciones mercantiles de manera general.



www.teknoplof.com


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero Rumanía es importador neto, creo, tienen producción propia pero importan. Supongo que de Turquía o de por ahí. Tampoco es que Moldavia vaya a necesitar mucho gas, es un mini país.



según prensa moldava, el gas les llegará desde Grecia por Bulgaria, imagino toca Turquía también. Rumanía cobrará el peaje correspondiente porque lo que es el gas lo cobrará el vendedor y nadie duda que ese es Rusia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

Moldavia denuncia los ataques "híbridos" rusos contra su seguridad energética - El Periódico de la Energía


“Las principales amenazas que sufre Moldavia están relacionadas con la guerra híbrida y la seguridad energética”, ha afirmado su presidenta.




elperiodicodelaenergia.com





La primera ministra de la República de *Moldavia*, Natalia Gavrilita, ha *denunciado*este martes en Bucarest la* “guerra híbrida”* de la que es víctima por parte de *Rusia*, que ha puesto *al país al borde del apagón energético*.

“Las principales amenazas que sufre hoy Moldavia están relacionadas con la guerra híbrida y la seguridad energética”, ha dicho.

“En los últimos siete meses, *Gazprom* ha subido casi siete veces los p*recios del gas natural* y también se han registrado caídas en las cantidades suministradas”, ha destacado.

*La seguridad energética de energética*
La líder moldava hizo estas advertencias en uno de los actos paralelos a la cumbre de ministros de Exteriores de la *OTAN* que se celebra hoy y mañana, miércoles, en la capital de Rumanía.

Gavrilita lidera, junto a la presidenta del país M*aia Sandu,* una administración decididamente proeuropea que ha apostado de manera firme por la entrada de esta república exsoviética en la *Unión Europea (UE),* que otorgó el pasado mes de junio a Moldavia el estatuto de país candidato.






Además de sufrir estas acciones por parte del gigante energético ruso *Gazprom*, Moldavia ha tenido que renunciar en las últimas semanas a la electricidad que importaba de la vecina Ucrania, que ya no tiene excedente de energía que exportar debido a los ataques de Rusia contra su red eléctrica.

En su intervención en el Palacio del Parlamento rumano, en un panel titulado “¿Nubes oscuras sobre el Mar Negro?”, Gavrilita ha agradecido a *Rumanía* que esté suministrando la energía eléctrica que Moldavia ya no recibe de *Ucrania*.

“Sin la ayuda de nuestros amigos rumanos, nuestro país estaría en una situación difícil”, ha explicado la primera ministra en un comunicado sobre su discurso.

Según declaró horas antes el ministro de Exteriores rumano*, Bogdan Aurescu,*Rumanía suministra a día de hoy más del 80 % de la electricidad que consume Moldavia.






“Nos enfrentamos a retos que, si no se abordan en conjunto con nuestros socios transatlánticos y europeos, nos pueden llevar a una inestabilidad aún mayor en toda la región del Mar Negro”, ha avisado Gavrilita, cuyo Gobierno ha advertido de los altos precios a los que compra buena parte de la energía que recibe de Rumanía.

Moldavia ha sufrido apagones en los últimos días como consecuencia de los bombardeos masivos rusos contra la red eléctrica ucraniana, que está conectada con la moldava.

Además de por la crisis energética, *Moldavia* se ve amenazada por una grave crisis social y económica provocada por “la interrupción de las cadenas de aprovisionamiento” y otras disrupciones causadas por la agresión rusa contra uno de los principales socios comerciales moldavos, según Gavrilita.


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Iban con 10 años de atraso...como siempre.
> 
> Ademas todo a base de espiar occidente,como paso con las bombas atomicas.
> 
> ...



La primera computadora funcional de uso general se fabricó en Alemania en 1950 (la Z4) 
La segunda fue la yanki UNIVAC en marzo de 1951.
La tercera la soviética MESM en diciembre de 1951.

Como ves, ni retraso ni pollas.

En cuanto al espionaje:

La nave espacial soviética que copiaron los Estados Unidos - Eureka

El día en que la CIA secuestró una nave espacial de la Unión Soviética - BBC News Mundo


----------



## weyler (4 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Los datos de PIB nominal no valen. Sólo vale el PIB PPA, Weyler. Asúmanlo ya de una vez. Económicamente han perdido ya, y política y militarmente están en ello. Y mejor que se rindan ahora con condiciones y con posibilidad de reequilibrar en un futuro que incondicionalmente dentro de cinco años y acabar divididos en zonas de ocupación



El PIB bruto 

PIB - Producto Interior Bruto 2022 

Tu querida rusia esta el 11


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> mientras que otros pierden el tiempo fabricando cosas que funcionan, los rusos han ido a lo practico, al powerpoint. La propaganda no necesita nada mas elavorado para funcionar, seria tirar el dinero.
> 
> PAra cuando el armatatoste en bakmut?



Para cuando los Himmars?

Toma foto para que babees


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

si los himars llevan meses reventando acumulaciones de mugre rusa
  
el tanque mas moderno ruso t-90.. han capturado 2 los ucranianos
y el armatatoste? donde esta



Alvin Red dijo:


> Para cuando los Himmars?
> 
> Toma foto para que babees


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> noticia antigua, llegas tarde, Moldavia ya ha negociado electricidad unas diez veces más barata con Transnistria que le garantizará llegar a Marzo....



Llegar a marzo no es poca cosa. Macron firmaría por eso en caso de que vengan días fríos este invierno, porque no iba a llegar Francia sin cerrar industrias en masa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

muy creible acuerdos con los rusos



Bocanegra dijo:


> noticia antigua, llegas tarde, Moldavia ya ha negociado electricidad unas diez veces más barata con Transnistria que le garantizará llegar a Marzo....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

Leon S. Kennedy dijo:


>


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> según prensa moldava, el gas les llegará desde Grecia por Bulgaria, imagino toca Turquía también. Rumanía cobrará el peaje correspondiente porque lo que es el gas lo cobrará el vendedor y nadie duda que ese es Rusia.



_El origen más lógico es el Turk Stream._


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que la gente no sabe es la terrible escasez de conocimiento que hay. Pregunta a un profesor cualquiera de una escuela de ingeniería y te dirá que el 9 de hoy era un 3 con expulsión ignominiosa hace 20 años. Un amigo que tiene que buscar gente para un centro puntero de biotecnología (no español) me dice que tiene que echar de las entrevistas a doctores por universidades que hace poco se consideraban lo mejor, que todo lo bueno que le viene es asiático, y que los programas de diversidad son un dolor de huevos porque tiene que meter a auténticos retrasados que se le comen no poco presupuesto.











La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”


El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

asustaviejismo esteril, hoy energia mas barata que hace un año.



frangelico dijo:


> Llegar a marzo no es poca cosa. Macron firmaría por eso en caso de que vengan días fríos este invierno, porque no iba a llegar Francia sin cerrar industrias en masa.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> asustaviejismo esteril, hoy energia mas barata que hace un año.



Si. Y seguro que va a ser así durante todo el invierno.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”
> 
> 
> El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.
> ...



Esta es una de las grandes verdades de nuestro tiempo. La cantidad de trabajo absurdo que se subvenciona de modo subrepticio es inmensa, es un fenómeno curioso que no sé cómo acabará, pero seguramente mal en cuanto empiece a escasear la energía.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

Moldavia ese gran país que cobra un 3% a los depósitos bancarios y que en Enero será un 12%.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

La mayor nacionalidad en la LE es de georgianos, tambien mucho bielorruso; la proxima sangre que el kremlin derrame sera bielorusa


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (4 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _El origen más lógico es el Turk Stream._



cito textualmente según prensa moldava: "interconector Grecia-Bulgaria, vía Rumanía"

"el viernes 2 de diciembre, Energocom anunció que había comprado una cantidad de gas del área del Mediterráneo, para probar cómo funciona este corredor a la inversa."


----------



## Vilux (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Oiga, desgastar en qué sentido? Le recuerdo que "la otra parte" tiene 20 (sí veinte) veces el PBI de Rusia,



El PIB sube cuando hay deuda, mamandurrias como el ejército gusano, putas y catástrofes naturales.

A mayor eficiencia y memor deuda menor PIB. La realidad es que ninguno de esos países qie supuestamente son la bomba de PIB tienen programa espacial, ni submarinos nucleares, ni misiles intercontinentales, ni armas antisatelitales, ni un ejército digno de tal nombre, ni recursos energéticos ni producción industrial notable.

¿En qué se gastan la deuda que ya es 2x o 3x el PIB. Estos PIBs de fraude, genaro, pinta y colorea son la medida que indica la velocidad a la que se acercan al colapso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

hombre si alemania ha podido llenar sus reservas al 95%, mucha mas que el nivel al año anterior, podra al menos comprar lo mismo en lo que queda de invierno. A modo de ejemplo.

Enesimo asustaviejismo, esperate 2 semanas.



frangelico dijo:


> Si. Y seguro que va a ser así durante todo el invierno.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

luego mira las votaciones en la ONU el apoyo a risia y me haces un meme  




Alvin Red dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1281485


----------



## Adriano II (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esta es una de las grandes verdades de nuestro tiempo. La cantidad de trabajo absurdo que se subvenciona de modo subrepticio es inmensa, es un fenómeno curioso que no sé cómo acabará, pero seguramente mal en cuanto empiece a escasear la energía.



Sería interesante saber cuantos millones de trabajadores en cada pais se dedican a mover papeles en una oficina

Fliparíamos


----------



## Homero+10 (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>




Si lo dice el independiente de Kiev ,tiene que ser verdad


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Si lo dice el independiente de Kiev ,tiene que ser verdad



debe ser un diario que no depende de la mañana, como "El País", que dependía de la Moncloa pero no de la mañana ,y supongo que tampoco de la tarde.


----------



## delhierro (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Iban con 10 años de atraso...como siempre.
> 
> Ademas todo a base de espiar occidente,como paso con las bombas atomicas.



Pues si son tan lentos , no se porque les teneis tanto miedo.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> No digas tonterías por favor. China es el 2º país con más sitios patrimonio de la humanidad. ¿Te parece eso patrimonio histórico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si España aparece tercera e Italia primera. Sumando ambas no llegan a la población y extensión de una regioncilla china. Por no hablar de que seguro que meten como chino al patrimonio tibetano.

Anda, pásate unos meses pateando China y otros países asiáticos y luego me cuentas.


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> luego mira las votaciones en la ONU el apoyo a risia y me haces un meme



Cualquiera derrota de Rusia en la votaciones en la ONU, en una derrota para Kremlin.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

La empresa de mercenarios nazi Wagner tiene una unidad separada para los convictos de rango más bajo, los llamados Obizhenniye ["ofendidos"], a menudo víctimas de abuso sexual u homosexuales. Estos hombres no se consideran capaces de nada más que cavar trincheras y retretes.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La empresa de mercenarios nazi Wagner tiene una unidad separada para los convictos de rango más bajo, los llamados Obizhenniye ["ofendidos"], a menudo víctimas de abuso sexual u homosexuales. Estos hombres no se consideran capaces de nada más que cavar trincheras y retretes.



aquí los soltamos. Estamos en la era de L GOP, Gran Ofensiva Pederasta.









Thousands of pedophiles in California getting less than a year in jail


An analysis of a California sex offenders database shows thousands of child molesters are being let out of prison after just a few months.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## tomasjos (4 Dic 2022)

Han ñla


weyler dijo:


> El PIB bruto
> 
> PIB - Producto Interior Bruto 2022
> 
> Tu querida rusia esta el 11



Que el PIB si no es PPA no es medida de nada. Todo lo que no sea eso es sesgar.


----------



## MiguelLacano (4 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Carece de sentido equiparar las bajas, posiblemente los ucranianos tienen x8 x10 la cifra de muertos de los rusos. Se ve en el número de prisioneros, que tiene una proporción similar.
> 
> Los ucranianos dejaron atras toda la guarnición en Mariupol, 4000 prisioneros , 10.000 muertos. Los rusos cuando se han visto en problemas se han retirado, la ultima vez en Jerson sin practicamente bajas.
> 
> ...



La censura y niebla en ambos bandos es tenaz, pero créeme cuando te digo que, conforme a datos sanitarios, estoy bastante convencido de que las bajas no son tan elevadas. Es una matanza, pero no de ese calibre. También se dice que los rusos perdieron muchos soldados en las primeras operaciones, muchas audaces y aerotransportadas, y desde la llegada de artillería usana los golpes ucros se equiparán a los rusos. Ahora mismo entiendo que es un ten con ten. Me puedo equivocar, desde luego, pero de momento es lo que me inclino a ponderar, desde lo que se puede saber con certeza, casi nada, o especulando con base (algo más).


----------



## Impresionante (4 Dic 2022)

Grande Orbán 

_Hungría quedará exenta de aplicar el tope al precio del petróleo ruso acordado por la UE y el G7_


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)

En la provincia iraní de #Lorestan, decenas de saboteadores fueron arrestados y se incautaron 3.000 armas. El viceministro de Asuntos Internos de Irán, Saeed Majid al-Ahmadi: detenidos confesaron que recibieron tres millones de tomans (unos 83 dólares) por escribir consignas durante el día y dos millones de tomans (55 dólares) por escribir consignas por la noche. atacó a los oficiales con 50 millones de tomen ($ 1388), matando a los oficiales a cambio de asilo.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

*Rusia no podrá a partir de mañana vender crudo a Europa trasportado por mar.*
Rusia no podrá a partir de este lunes exportar a Europa petróleo transportado por mar a Europa en virtud del embargo acordado por los Veintisiete como *sanción por la campaña militar* lanzada por el Kremlin contra Ucrania el 24 de febrero de este año.

El embargo afectará el 90 % de importaciones europeas de petróleo ruso, es decir, unos 100 millones de toneladas o 730 millones de barriles anuales, según adelantó la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen*.

El objetivo declarado del embargo europeo, que *desde el 5 de febrero afectará también las importaciones* de derivados del crudo, es minar la capacidad de Rusia para financiar sus operaciones militares en Ucrania.

Al veto a las importaciones se suma el acuerdo de los países de la Unión Europea (UE) de fijar un tope al precio del petróleo ruso de *60 dólares por barril.*

Aunque en vista del embargo esta medida no afecta al bloque comunitario, sí tendrá un impacto en las exportaciones de crudo ruso ya que si se vende a un precio superior al fijado *no podrá ser transportado por navieras europeas* ni asegurado por compañías de la UE.


----------



## cebollin-o (4 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Sería interesante saber cuantos millones de trabajadores en cada pais se dedican a mover papeles en una oficina
> 
> Fliparíamos









Y a sellar los impresos de reajustes de información


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Estados Unidos quiere iniciar una guerra económica con el Viejo Continente: la humillación de Europa alcanza un nuevo nivel

La reciente visita de Macron a Estados Unidos no se limitó a las declaraciones políticas sobre el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania; otro tema más importante para el líder francés fueron las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Europa.

En el pasado, Macron ha acusado repetidamente a EE.UU. de poner un precio excesivo a los recursos energéticos y, en general, de aplicar políticas económicas codiciosas, y ha pedido que se considere una flexibilización de la Ley de Alivio de la Inflación.

La esencia de la Ley de Reducción de la Inflación (también conocida como IRA 2022) es la siguiente: Estados Unidos está inundando su economía con dinero, aumentando el gasto bajo la bandera de la descarbonización, que requerirá unos 400.000 millones de dólares. Bueno, y la reforma sanitaria no se olvidará. Naturalmente, Europa no puede competir seriamente con Estados Unidos en la situación actual y llenar el problema con dinero; ya tienen déficit presupuestario con el trasfondo de la crisis energética. Es más fácil para Estados Unidos, ya que siempre ha sido un gran exportador de gas y petróleo.

Al parecer, la visita de Macron no ha servido para suavizar la ambición de Biden de volver a convertir a Estados Unidos en un importante centro de energías renovables para productos de alta tecnología. Así lo confirman las declaraciones de Ursula von der Leyen, que acusó a Washington de iniciar una guerra económica que nadie necesita ahora. Europa sigue estudiando una posible respuesta adecuada a la ley estadounidense, aunque de hecho la UE tiene poca influencia en estos momentos.

El apoyo a Ucrania y la crisis energética han debilitado la posición de la UE, que ya antes no era la más fuerte en las relaciones comerciales y políticas con Estados Unidos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ...
> 
> La OTAN ya ha demostrado ser superior en artilleria con las municiones inteligentes.Un duelo artillero frente a Rusia lo gana si o si cualquier ejercito OTAN.
> .....



Se nota que fumas mierda de la buena...para duelos artilleros que los estan barriendo los rusos en varios frentes y los cementerios llenos


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Batalla por Artemivsk: suelos empapados de sangre y gritos desgarradores de los combatientes de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas: una avalancha de heridos llega al hospital de Liman

Cientos de insurgentes mutilados están siendo llevados a los hospitales de las ciudades cercanas a Artemivsk, informó un corresponsal del Corriere della Sera que visitó una de las instalaciones de Krasnyy Liman. Los médicos dicen que los combatientes ucranianos gravemente heridos son llevados a ellos, en casos de emergencia son operados sin anestesia, mientras que el resto son enviados a Kiev y Dnipro.

Anteriormente, la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, declaró que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas habían sufrido enormes pérdidas, cuyas palabras son confirmadas por el trabajo de muchos medios de comunicación occidentales, cuando Kiev "niega" rotundamente esta información.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> La censura y niebla en ambos bandos es tenaz, pero créeme cuando te digo que, conforme a datos sanitarios, estoy bastante convencido de que las bajas no son tan elevadas. Es una matanza, pero no de ese calibre. También se dice que los rusos perdieron muchos soldados en las primeras operaciones, muchas audaces y aerotransportadas, y desde la llegada de artillería usana los golpes ucros se equiparán a los rusos. Ahora mismo entiendo que es un ten con ten. Me puedo equivocar, desde luego, pero de momento es lo que me inclino a ponderar, desde lo que se puede saber con certeza, casi nada, o especulando con base (algo más).






No se Rick, pero los ucranianos aparte de bombardear población civil en Donetsk poco hacen, sin embargo esre es el dia a dia de bombardeos rusos.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para el coste de la vida es una mejor medida, según los economistas.



Yo me atrevo a asegurar sin problema que esos economistas son “economistas”


----------



## MiguelLacano (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1281523
> 
> 
> No se Rick, pero los ucranianos aparte de bombardear población civil en Donetsk poco hacen, sin embargo esre es el dia a dia de bombardeos rusos.



Le tengo por un hombre con sentido común. Huya de la propaganda, sea del lado que sea. En España hay ahora mismo 10 médicos intensivistas y urgencistas ucranianos recibiendo formación en sva táctica, y un montón de enfermeros y auxiliares. Los facultativos son gente con experiencia civil, pero llevan ya meses de ejercicio en roles 3 en el frente. Lo que cuentan no parece descabellado, y encaja con el sentido común logístico.


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo me atrevo a asegurar sin problema que esos economistas son “economistas”



Pues es el método más justo, a la hora de comparar. Otra cosa es que no te guste.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

*EEUU cree que la guerra de Ucrania ha entrado en una fase de "bajo ritmo" que durará meses.*
La inteligencia de *EEUU* cree que el ritmo reducido en los combates en Ucrania continúe en los próximos meses y no ve mermada la voluntad de *Ucrania* para resistir, a pesar de los ataques a su red eléctrica y otras infraestructuras crítica durante el invierno, dijo este sábado el Director de Inteligencia Nacional.

"Ya estamos viendo una especie de ritmo reducido del conflicto... y esperamos que eso sea lo que veamos en los próximos meses", dijo *Avril Haines* en el Foro anual de Defensa Nacional Reagan en California.

Dijo que tanto el ejército ucraniano como el ruso intentarían reacondicionarse y reabastecerse para prepararse para una contraofensiva después del invierno. "En realidad, tenemos bastante escepticismo sobre si los rusos estarán o no preparados para hacer eso. Creo que es más optimista para los ucranianos en ese período de tiempo".


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Grande Orbán
> 
> _Hungría quedará exenta de aplicar el tope al precio del petróleo ruso acordado por la UE y el G7_



Si es que tener un presidente que defiende los intereses de su país, en lugar de países ajenos como hace la PSOE, tiene resultados mágicos.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Oiga, desgastar en qué sentido? Le recuerdo que "la otra parte" tiene 20 (sí veinte) veces el PBI de Rusia, seamos serios, y a pesar de todas las penurias anunciadas todavía no falta ni gasoil, ni gas, ni gasolina, ni aluminio ni nada de nada, en todos los casos gracias a que Rusia NUNCA, ni hoy mismo, cortó los suministros vitales de energía, si se cortó el gas de los Nord Stream fue porque los ingleses metieron el osico, nada más. Mientras tanto las rutas terrestres, ferroviarias, aérea (el aeropuerto de Kiev sigue recibiendo armamento porque está operativo) por el cual fluye el ingreso de armas que matará o dejará lisiados a muchos soldados rusos, si usted y otros aplauden eso pues la guerra para Rusia tiene mal pronóstico. En cuanto a esos tanques reciclados en Slovakia, los 90 T-72 ¿que disparan claveles, ravioli, perejil? O disparan metralla y proyectiles mortales, no se digo, porque parece que por viejos son inocuos, el fanatismo infantil está en la receta de la derrota.
> Qué haría yo me pregunta, pues reventaria una bomba de medio kiloton en un lugar donde fuera inocuo, la Siberia es gigantesca, previo aviso a los principales países amigos, China, India, etc., luego llamaría al Canciller alemán y le diría: "donde me entere que entra una bala de la Unión Europea para matar a mis chicos te dejo Berlín como en el 45 y con radiación por 100 años", él se encargará de presionar a los socios para que reflexionen, luego del escándalo haría los mismo con los yankis, "en cuanto entre un cohete más o la foto de un HIMARS siquiera, monto el Armageddon y reviento las principales ciudades americanas en 48hs. aunque desaparezca el planeta, tú veras", esto se debe hacer en el minuto uno, porque si te dejas tocar el culo una vez, y dos y tres ya no te puedes hacer respetar, pero al señor Putin ya le tomaron el tiempo, es un tibio, y a los tibios los vomita Dios.



Son este tipo de posts por los que me posiciono claramente a favor de la OTAN, esa forma de pensar debe ser desechada de la historia, cualquier símbolo que lo recuerde también, cueste lo que cueste
Qué puto asco meterse en internet para pedir que mueran millones de personas por un puto estado de mierda…


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## alfonbass (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues es el método más justo, a la hora de comparar. Otra cosa es que no te guste.



Para mi el método más justo es medir la riqueza del ciudadano


----------



## Honkler (4 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Batalla por Artemivsk: suelos empapados de sangre y gritos desgarradores de los combatientes de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas: una avalancha de heridos llega al hospital de Liman
> 
> Cientos de insurgentes mutilados están siendo llevados a los hospitales de las ciudades cercanas a Artemivsk, informó un corresponsal del Corriere della Sera que visitó una de las instalaciones de Krasnyy Liman. Los médicos dicen que los combatientes ucranianos gravemente heridos son llevados a ellos, en casos de emergencia son operados sin anestesia, mientras que el resto son enviados a Kiev y Dnipro.
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, aquello debe ser lo más parecido a la guerra de trincheras de la Gran Guerra o 1a guerra mundial. Una verdadera carnicería. Me imagino a los soldados ukros siendo empujados a la picadora… pobre gente.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Para mi el método más justo es medir la riqueza del ciudadano



Y lo que gasta...


----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En la provincia iraní de #Lorestan, decenas de saboteadores fueron arrestados y se incautaron 3.000 armas. El viceministro de Asuntos Internos de Irán, Saeed Majid al-Ahmadi: detenidos confesaron que recibieron tres millones de tomans (unos 83 dólares) por escribir consignas durante el día y dos millones de tomans (55 dólares) por escribir consignas por la noche. atacó a los oficiales con 50 millones de tomen ($ 1388), matando a los oficiales a cambio de asilo.



Lorestan, donde se habla el Lori, un dialecto que alguno se empeña en elevar a lengua. 
En Irán solo hay una lengua oficial, y ¡es la de Jayam y Firdusi!


----------



## Kill33r (4 Dic 2022)

El mito democrático escandinavo se desvanece. El viernes Suecia extradijo al refugiado kurdo Mahmut Tat en Turquía, donde le acusan de ser miembro del PKK. Estocolmo vende los derechos humanos a cambio de entrar en la OTAN.


----------



## kikepm (4 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Los paises del este tienen una necesidad de recursos Rusos ingente pero tambien acaban de ver como Rusia no tiene ningun problema con invadir a quien sea.
> 
> No entendeis la dinamica de los estados. Ser vasallo de un pais a 7000km y con un oceano de por medio siempre sera mejor que ser vasallo de un pais con el que compartes miles de km de frontera porque cualquier dia le da por "visitarte".



Estas afirmaciones no resisten un mínimo análisis. Que para un telediario o una tertulia de la televisión española, pues seguramente irá bien, pero en este hilo hay más nivel que todo eso, y la idea del terror, el "que vienen los rusos" y tal, no es más que una soberana estupidez.

La actuación militar rusa se limita y responde a hechos preexistentes, a saber:

- Los requerimientos a la OTAN para la seguridad rusa en la zona, cuyo desprecio ha sido el principal detonante.

- El incumplimiento ucraniano, con apoyo OTAN, de los acuerdos para la solución pacífica para el Donbas.

En cuanto a los estados vasallos de EE.UU., no hay mucho que entender. Los políticos europeos no piensan en términos del interés de sus gobernados, sino en el suyo propio. Defender los intereses de EE.UU. es la parte del acuerdo por el que en algún momento futuro les serán pagados sus servicios, en forma de bonitos salarios en empresas "privadas", pago por charlas y conferencias, doctorados honoris causa y otras formas de pago en especie.


----------



## emperador_zar (4 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Fuente creanme


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

*Rusia mata a ucranianos con crueldad deliberada:* jefe del Pentágono

“Rusia, con brutalidad deliberada, pone a la población civil y la infraestructura civil en el punto de mira de sus armas. Las tropas rusas mataron a miles de ciudadanos ucranianos. Los ataques rusos han resultado en la muerte de niños, la destrucción de escuelas y la destrucción de hospitales”, dijo el secretario de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin.

En este contexto, los países vecinos de la Federación Rusa miran con creciente ansiedad tal agresión imperial.

“El conflicto en Ucrania ha brindado una oportunidad para que todos los países vean una guerra tiránica y mortal que nadie querría experimentar”, agregó Austin.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Dic 2022)

Por lo que veo , el ejército ucraniano sigue con sus incursiones a traves del Dniéper. Una pequeña incursión ha colgado una bandera ucraniana en una grúa situado en el lado este, donde Moscú construye defensas ante una nueva ofensiva

Los soldados ucranianos prosiguen su avance y cruzan al lado del río Dnipro en el que se replegaron las tropas rusas (larazon.es)


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le tengo por un hombre con sentido común. Huya de la propaganda, sea del lado que sea. En España hay ahora mismo 10 médicos intensivistas y urgencistas ucranianos recibiendo formación en sva táctica, y un montón de enfermeros y auxiliares. Los facultativos son gente con experiencia civil, pero llevan ya meses de ejercicio en roles 3 en el frente. Lo que cuentan no parece descabellado, y encaja con el sentido común logístico.



El mapa que te he mostrado es pro-ucraniano, es el que sigo, como cuando me quería enterar de algo de futbol. Leia el Marca o el As para enterarme del Barcelona y el Mundo Deportivo o el Sport para enterar del R. Madrid, iba a la contra  

Conste que si leía algo de futbol lo hacia para no parecer un inculto en la tasca aunque ya advertía que yo de futbol nada.

El mapa pro-ucraniano me muestra mas sin decirlo y encima no me pueden tachar de fuentes pro-rusas y la verdad esta imagen que he mostrado es continua día a día durante meses, bombardeos constantes rusos a las tropas ucranianas, lo de picadora de carne se queda corta más bien es una batidora de carne ucraniana.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> “La futura arquitectura de seguridad de Europa tras el restablecimiento de la paz en Ucrania debería incluir garantías de seguridad para Rusia”
> 
> Emmanuel Macron



Qué mejor garantía para Rusia que integrarla en Europa, Rusia es Europa, aquí los que sobran son los yankis. Saludos


----------



## MiguelLacano (4 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia mata a ucranianos con crueldad deliberada:* jefe del Pentágono
> 
> “Rusia, con brutalidad deliberada, pone a la población civil y la infraestructura civil en el punto de mira de sus armas. Las tropas rusas mataron a miles de ciudadanos ucranianos. Los ataques rusos han resultado en la muerte de niños, la destrucción de escuelas y la destrucción de hospitales”, dijo el secretario de Defensa de los Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin.
> 
> ...




Mire, lo que se cuece en Ucrania (hablo del invento actualmente en vigor) es una dictadura y terror por parte de los nacionalistas que encabeza el histrionico Zelensky. Ese canalla, actor cocainomano, es responsable de ejecuciones sumarias, apaleamientos y desapariciones, en grado tal que hacen palidecer al mismo Videla. La población rusofona y librepensadora está acobardada, aterrorizada por esas bandas de criminales, que secunda una masa neo-nacionalista que tiene todo el poder en sus manos. Una tragedia financiada y patrocinada por los anglos, a la que asistimos sus lacayos con mayor o menor devoción.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Lo dicho, aquello debe ser lo más parecido a la guerra de trincheras de la Gran Guerra o 1a guerra mundial. Una verdadera carnicería. Me imagino a los soldados ukros siendo empujados a la picadora… pobre gente.



Yo diría que por el armamento será del estilo de la SGM , dónde se combatió también en trincheras , y me imagino a los rusos oleada tras oleada gritando ¡hurra! . De hecho a los rusos les suministraron armamento excedente de la Segunda Guerra Mundial .Pobres desgraciados , han pasado casi 80 años y siguen igual. 

*Los obsoletos fusiles de la SGM con los que Rusia está armando a reclutas en el Dombás*



Los obsoletos fusiles de la SGM con los que Rusia está armando a reclutas en el Dombás (outono.net)


----------



## Eslacaña (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Mientras turing pensaba su computadora, los soviéticos pensaban la suya.
> 
> MESM - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Lo que hacen los rusos con los chips delas lavadoras.









El Macbook ruso, con procesador ARM y desarrollo completo en Rusia


Rusia tiene un nuevo ordenador que llega con un procesador ARM al puro estilo de Apple, aunque con un diseño bastante más anticuado al de los portátiles Macbook.




computerhoy.com













Aparecen las primeras imágenes del procesador ruso Baikal-S con 48 núcleos basados en ARM - Noticia


Hace casi 1 año que la empresa rusa Baikal electronics presentó su procesador basado en ARM con 48 núcleos y un TDP de 120W. Desde entonces poco hemos oído hablar de estos procesadores más allá de dejar a Rusia sin suministros desde TSMC, cosa que dificultaría la fabricación de este procesador.




www.geeknetic.es








Kill33r dijo:


> El mito democrático escandinavo se desvanece. El viernes Suecia extradijo al refugiado kurdo Mahmut Tat en Turquía, donde le acusan de ser miembro del PKK. Estocolmo vende los derechos humanos a cambio de entrar en la OTAN.



No querría estar yo en el pellejo de este hombre en una carcel de Estambul


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El mapa que te he mostrado es pro-ucraniano, es el que sigo, como cuando me quería enterar de algo de futbol. Leia el Marca o el As para enterarme del Barcelona y el Mundo Deportivo o el Sport para enterar del R. Madrid, iba a la contra
> 
> Conste que si leía algo de futbol lo hacia para no parecer un inculto en la tasca aunque ya advertía que yo de futbol nada.
> 
> El mapa pro-ucraniano me muestra mas sin decirlo y encima no me pueden tachar de fuentes pro-rusas y la verdad esta imagen que he mostrado es continua día a día durante meses, bombardeos constantes rusos a las tropas ucranianas, lo de picadora de carne se queda corta más bien es una batidora de carne ucraniana.



Albin, la propaganda ucra es esencialmente llorona, no lo pierdas de vista.


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo diría que por el armamento será del estilo de la SGM , dónde se combatió también en trincheras , y me imagino a los rusos oleada tras oleada gritando ¡hurra! . De hecho a los rusos les suministraron armamento excedente de la Segunda Guerra Mundial .Pobres desgraciados , han pasado casi 80 años y siguen igual.
> 
> *Los obsoletos fusiles de la SGM con los que Rusia está armando a reclutas en el Dombás*
> 
> ...



¿Aún recurren a esa propaganda? Eso sí que es reciclar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Dic 2022)

de risa, en fin XD
Serbia, la pequeña Rusia que inquieta a la OTAN (msn.com)


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Qué mejor garantía para Rusia que integrarla en Europa, Rusia es Europa, aquí los que sobran son los yankis. Saludos



Mas bien los que sobran son los asesinos rusos en Ucrania.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Aún recurren a esa propaganda? Eso sí que es reciclar.



Si te hace ilusión , los ucranianos hacen lo mismo , lo de emplear excedentes de la SGM , digo.

Cómo una ametralladora usada en la Guerra Civil se ha convertido en un icono ucraniano (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## Discordante (4 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Estas afirmaciones no resisten un mínimo análisis.



Pues ahi tienes a todos los vecinos de Rusia pidiendo entrar en la OTAN o bajo paraguas de EEUU.

No se trata de hacer analisis profundos. Si tu vecino entiende la fuerza como un arma negociadora* o te pones en una posicion donde puedas defenderte solo o necesitas que alguien te ayude. Apostarlo todo a que realmente no va a utilizar esa arma (es solo bravuconeria) no es algo que ningun estado se plantee (porque ellos en su posicion lo harian).

Las justificaciones se pueden crear para lo que guste. Los estados son expertos en ellos. Lo que has puesto sobre el donbas no es mas que propaganda de uno de los bandos.

*Rusia posiblemente sea el pais del mundo que mas utiliza la fuerza como arma de negociacion.


----------



## Harman (4 Dic 2022)

Algo fue derribado sobre Rostov. Probablemente un dron de algún tipo. Los residentes informan de un "estallido". Las descripciones son similares a las de los drones que llegan a la ciudad desde el Mar Negro en Sebastopol.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (4 Dic 2022)

Si no fuese porque hay órdenes de EEUU de obedecer a Ucrania.....no hay día en que no menosprecien a algún aliado. Que Elon Musk te está dejando su sistema de satélites que no es barato de mantener y paga el (porque no le queda otra) pues sales de nuevo a criticarlo.


*Kyiv critica a Elon Musk por proponer "soluciones simples y mágicas" para acabar con la guerra de Ucrania*

*Un alto asesor presidencial ucraniano ha criticado este domingo al propietario de Twitter, Elon Musk*, por sus "soluciones simples y mágicas", citando ideas presentadas por Musk sobre la guerra de Ucrania y la moderación del contenido de Twitter.

Mykhailo Podolyak ha señalado las propuestas de "cambiar territorios extranjeros por una paz ilusoria" y "abrir todas las cuentas privadas porque la libertad de expresión tiene que ser total", como ejemplos de tales sugerencias.

"Musk prefiere las llamadas 'soluciones simples' mágicas", escribió Podolyak en Twitter, una aparente referencia a los planes del autodenominado defensor de la libertad de expresión Musk para reformar Twitter, que asumió el 27 de octubre, así como una tuit en el que pedía a Ucrania que renunciara a la península de Crimea ocupada por Rusia a cambio de la paz


----------



## Eslacaña (4 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Pues ahi tienes a todos los vecinos de Rusia pidiendo entrar en la OTAN o bajo paraguas de EEUU.
> 
> No se trata de hacer analisis profundos. Si tu vecino entiende la fuerza como un arma negociadora o te pones en una posicion donde puedas defenderte solo o necesitas que alguien te ayude.
> 
> ...



Partiendo de la base que Rusia ha sido un país que lo han intentado invadir 4 o 5 veces en los últimos 3 siglos, pues que menos que de vez en cuando dé un puñetazo encima de la mesa.
¿cuantas veces han intentado invadir EEUU? Ninguna, porque es EEUU quien invade a los demás. Estos de negociar utilizando la fuerza nos dan clase al resto del planeta.
Y Alemania y Francia tampoco le andan a la zaga.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Dic 2022)

Lo que me hace gracia del tema del petróleo, es que todo el mundo da por hecho que Europa le comprará a India el petróleo ruso, que previamente Rusia habrá vendido a India. Por tanto, Europa comprará mucho más caro aún que el precio de mercado, ese petróleo.

Pero NADIE está teniendo en cuenta que Rusia puede prohibirle a la India que revenda el petróleo ruso.
Y en esas condiciones, nos vamos a descojonar. Porque o Europa le compra a Rusia a precio de mercado y se salta sus propias sanciones, o el petróleo se va a disparar por encima de los 100 dólares. Y Europa...se va a quedar sin petróleo. Europa compra más de 3 millones de barriles al día.
A ver quién se lo vende a los europeos. NADIE puede vender al día esa cantidad de manera sostenida. Arabia Saudí ya ha dicho varias veces que no puede aumentar la producción.

Y si además, como se comenta últimamente, Rusia decide recortar la producción en 2-3 millones de barriles diarios, va a ser una hecatombe.
Rusia ha cubierto el presupuesto del petróleo hasta el verano del año que viene. Por tanto puede estar 6 meses sin venderle a Europa ni un mísero barril. Podrá Europa resistir 6 meses sin petróleo??

Tic tac


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Si te hace ilusión , los ucranianos hacen lo mismo , lo de emplear excedentes de la SGM , digo.
> 
> Cómo una ametralladora usada en la Guerra Civil se ha convertido en un icono ucraniano (elconfidencial.com)



Lo de la Maxim es más simbólico que otra cosa, y también puede ser perfectamente propaganda. En Yugoslavia se veían muchas noticias de esa guisa.

Por cierto, diferente tratamiento, para variar. Los soldados desharrapados y mal equipados... frente a los héroes valientes que apenas sin armas tienen que recurrir a lo que tengan en los museos para hacer frente al enemigo.


----------



## Yomateix (4 Dic 2022)

EEUU como de costumbre interfiriendo en otros paises. ¿Harán lo mismo en otros paises donde los derechos de la mujer brillan por su ausencia? Evidentemente no, porque esto no va de salvar el mundo, si no de fortalecer a EEUU a costa del resto y en este caso solo se trata de ir a por cualquier pais que pueda llegar a prestar apoyo a Rusia.

*Estados Unidos apunta al suministro de armas iraníes a Rusia para la guerra de Ucrania*

Estados Unidos ha prometido que se centrará en el suministro de armas iraníes a Rusia utilizadas en la guerra de Ucrania *y en apoyar a los manifestantes en el país*, en lugar de en las conversaciones estancadas para revivir un acuerdo nuclear internacional, según el principal enviado de la administración Biden en Irán.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

Francia:

Se cerrarán las escuelas por la mañana si hay cortes de luz.

Gobierno envío circular a las prefecturas para avisar del asunto.

Docentes fueron recibidos por el ministerio de educación para ampliar información.

Linternaute.com

Que de cosas que veremos este invierno.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Menuda subnormal. ¿Qué más le da ella que ganen los rusos o ucros la guerra?. 

Debe ser un defecto genético en su país. En NZ hay bastantes cementerios de maoríes que se prestaron a ser carne de cañón en la II Guerra Mundial . Como si su vida hubiera cambiado hubiera ganado o perdido Hitler.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Praktica (4 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> *USA posiblemente sea el pais del mundo que mas utiliza la fuerza como arma de negociacion.
> 
> *Intervenciones militares de los Estados Unidos"]Anexo:Intervenciones militares de los Estados Unidos
> Estados Unidos de América ha invadido militarmente*
> ...


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menuda subnormal. ¿Qué más le da ella que ganen los rusos o ucros la guerra?.
> 
> Debe ser un defecto genético en su país. En NZ hay bastantes cementerios de maoríes que se prestaron a ser carne de cañón en la II Guerra Mundial . Como si su vida hubiera cambiado hubiera ganado o perdido Hitler.



Y qué tiene que ver la tia esa con Nueva Zelanda?


----------



## mazuste (4 Dic 2022)

"Los "héroes" no mueren, se van a la Unión Europea"

"Lástima que no estén enteros"


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Un anillo que pertenecia a un barco hundido Español que encontró un buscador de tesoros y del que por lo que se ve España no le permitieron recuperar nada pese a que el barco era Español y por tanto también todos los tesoros de su interior (el que lo encuentra solo debería haberse podido quedar una pequeña parte)
> 
> *Sotheby's subasta una esmeralda de 400 años para apoyar a Ucrania*
> El anillo con una esmeralda de 400 años de antigüedad procede del naufragio del *galeón Nuestra Señora de Atocha de 1622.
> ...



Alguien dijo putos piratas?? 
Así siglos de estos hijos de Satán.
Deseo fervientemente la destrucción absoluta y total de todo lo anglo, hasta su memoria. *Damnatio memoriae*


----------



## Centinela (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero si España aparece tercera e Italia primera. Sumando ambas no llegan a la población y extensión de una regioncilla china. Por no hablar de que seguro que meten como chino al patrimonio tibetano.
> 
> Anda, pásate unos meses pateando China y otros países asiáticos y luego me cuentas.




Lo que tu digas. Patrimonio tienen, te guste o no


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

*Los rusos comenzaron a usar armas químicas prohibidas contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania* - granadas de aerosol "K-51", - Fuerzas Navales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

“Los ocupantes están lanzando granadas de cloropicrina desde drones sobre nuestros defensores en el Este. Para protegerse del fuerte efecto irritante de las municiones prohibidas, los infantes de marina mantuvieron sus posiciones gracias a los equipos de protección química”, dijo la Armada de Ucrania.


----------



## Discordante (4 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Partiendo de la base que Rusia ha sido un país que lo han intentado invadir 4 o 5 veces en los últimos 3 siglos, pues que menos que de vez en cuando dé un puñetazo encima de la mesa.
> ¿cuantas veces han intentado invadir EEUU? Ninguna, porque es EEUU quien invade a los demás. Estos de negociar utilizando la fuerza nos dan clase al resto del planeta.
> Y Alemania y Francia tampoco le andan a la zaga.



¿Rusia/URSS no invadio a nadie? Por dios que esto no va de buenos y malos (a estos niveles de superpotencias no existen diferencias).

Y hombre EEUU tiene 200 años de historia y esta separado por 2 oceanos del resto. Aun asi ha sufrido 2 guerras en su "propio territorio". Contra Mexico y contra Reino Unido. UK quemo washington en 1814. No les gusta hacer propaganda de sus derrotas y debilidades pero hasta mediados del s.XIX EEUU no era "nadie" y si Mexico no hubiera dado la espalda a España habrian derrotado a EEUU a principios del s.XIX.


----------



## Azrael_II (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y qué tiene que ver la tia esa con Nueva Zelanda?



Pues tienes razón, es la zorrona de Finlandia, no?.


----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero Rumanía es importador neto, creo, tienen producción propia pero importan. Supongo que de Turquía o de por ahí. Tampoco es que Moldavia vaya a necesitar mucho gas, es un mini país.



Pues si llega gas a Rumanía de Turquía es, al fin y al cabo... GAS RUSO!!! con lo cual los HECHOS me dan la razón, hoy mismo, y luego de toneladas de armas para matar soldados o civiles rusos y toneladas de dinero para sostener a Ucrania, Rusia, señores, sigue enviando energía vital a los países de la OTAN más el resto de Europa que buscan su destrucción, esto es la ÚNICA VERDAD, los HECHOS no mienten, pobres los soldados rusos y sus familias ante semejante traición, Putin y su camarilla terminan como Saddam y Gaddafi por su colaboración con el enemigo, infame traición a la Patria y a su pueblo.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (4 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Y qué tiene que ver la tia esa con Nueva Zelanda?



Es un buen ejemplo que demuestra que se mete donde no le importa.


----------



## El_Suave (4 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”
> 
> 
> El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.
> ...



Lo he dicho aquí varias veces, la mayoría de los trabajos que inflan el PIB de los países occidentales son lo que el autor llama trabajos de mierda, que generan dinero pero no riqueza real. Yo los llamaría más bien "trabajos de humo"

Y no, no son principalmente del sector público esos trabajos, sino que la mayoría son del sector privado.

Yo no utilizaría ese término "trabajo de mierda" pues genera confusión, debe quedar bien claro que aquí el término "trabajo de mierda" que utiliza el autor no tiene el significado de trabajo mal pagado o mal considerado socialmente, que esos por el contrario suelen ser trabajos necesarios, sino de trabajos a menudo muy bien remunerados y considerados socialmente.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (4 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Era ésta la de la pandilla de la harina?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A USA lo que más le afectaría no es el corte de petróleo ruso...sino del uranio enriquecido ruso.
> Por eso los americanos no aprueban que Rusia es un país terrorista, porque automáticamente estarían vetadas todas las importaciones rusas.



No entiendo porque se lo sigue vendiendo, la verdad. No creo que sea un monto relevante y es quizás lo que más les joda, en cuento a bloqueos. Bueno yo hubiera dejado de vender todo a los cerdos satanistas, si. Más. 

El dinero sirve para comprar materials primas, energía y armas tecnologías, pero todo eso lo tiene Rusia y puede intercambiao directamente por energía. No lo entiendo la verdad


----------



## kikepm (4 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”
> 
> 
> El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.
> ...



Interesante la teoría de los trabajos de mierda. 

Pero lamentablemente para los defensores de lo público, es un producto consustancial a toda actividad estatal. Es cierto que puede ocurrir, y de hecho ocurre, en la actividad privada, sobre todo en grandes empresas, en razón a su naturaleza compleja. Pero esta forma de producción no es sostenible en la empresa privada, por un razón muy simple.

La productividad de las actividades de mierda es negativa, las empresas que implantan sistemas de producción negativa tienden con el tiempo a la quiebra en mayor medida que las empresas que no lo hacen.

Solo un sistema público puede crear y sostener indefinidamente sistemas de producción de mierda sin que ello afecte al resultado final. La financiación pública y la falta de un sistema de premios (beneficios) y castigos (pérdidas), es lo que permite la existencia de productividad negativa sostenida --- actividades de mierda.


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pues si llega gas a Rumanía de Turquía es, al fin y al cabo... GAS RUSO!!! con lo cual los HECHOS me dan la razón, hoy mismo, y luego de toneladas de armas para matar soldados o civiles rusos y toneladas de dinero para sostener a Ucrania, Rusia, señores, sigue enviando energía vital a los países de la OTAN más el resto de Europa que buscan su destrucción, esto es la ÚNICA VERDAD, los HECHOS no mienten, pobres los soldados rusos y sus familias ante semejante traición, Putin y su camarilla terminan como Saddam y Gaddafi por su colaboración con el enemigo, infame traición a la Patria y a su pueblo.



Cosas raras siguen pasando en este conflicto, muy raras. Para lo que sería una guerra "normal".


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

Kazán.
Una chica sale con el cartel « Quiero a mi padre».

Fue multada con 30 mil rublos bajo el artículo de desprestigio del ejército .


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cosas raras siguen pasando en este conflicto, muy raras. Para lo que sería una guerra "normal".



Como que el uranio enriquecido siga fluyendo.


----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pues si llega gas a Rumanía de Turquía es, al fin y al cabo... GAS RUSO!!! con lo cual los HECHOS me dan la razón, hoy mismo, y luego de toneladas de armas para matar soldados o civiles rusos y toneladas de dinero para sostener a Ucrania, Rusia, señores, sigue enviando energía vital a los países de la OTAN más el resto de Europa que buscan su destrucción, esto es la ÚNICA VERDAD, los HECHOS no mienten, pobres los soldados rusos y sus familias ante semejante traición, Putin y su camarilla terminan como Saddam y Gaddafi por su colaboración con el enemigo, infame traición a la Patria y a su pueblo.



Por supuesto y lo mismo pasará con el petróleo, digan lo que digan. 
Es la economía, estúpidos.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Interesante la teoría de los trabajos de mierda.
> 
> Pero lamentablemente para los defensores de lo público, es un producto consustancial a toda actividad estatal. Es cierto que puede ocurrir, y de hecho ocurre, en la actividad privada, sobre todo en grandes empresas, en razón a su naturaleza compleja. Pero esta forma de producción no es sostenible en la empresa privada, por un razón muy simple.
> 
> ...



Las normativas deben ayudar bastante. Y en la gran empresa la autocomplacencia genera vagancia y excesos de plantilla, notables en la estructura, por eso en las crisis se hacen ajustes aparentemente brutales y la productividad media acaba subiendo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (4 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No van por ahí los tiros. Los comandantes de las tropas siguen recibiendo la soldada mientra figuran como desaparecidos. Y son los comandantes quienes se lo quedan como sobresueldo._



En todos los ejércitos pasa, se evita comunicar las bajas para que el suministro de todos los pertrechos no disminuya pero en Ucrania ya hay familiares de "desaparecidos" haciendo muchas preguntas, las viudas se van a quedar sin pensión.

Guerra Ucrania | Las mujeres de los desaparecidos se manifiestan contra el silencio del Gobierno (rtve.es)


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> En todos los ejércitos pasa, se evita comunicar las bajas para que el suministro de todos los pertrechos no disminuya pero en Ucrania ya hay familiares de "desaparecidos" haciendo muchas preguntas, las viudas se van a quedar sin pensión.
> 
> Guerra Ucrania | Las mujeres de los desaparecidos se manifiestan contra el silencio del Gobierno (rtve.es)



Ucrania ya era un estercolero en los noventa, hasta en las series yanquis la sacaban como una república bananera, ahora es directamente la Isla de la Tortuga.


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Por supuesto y lo mismo pasará con el petróleo, digan lo que digan.
> Es la economía, estúpidos.



Petróleo revendido, a un precio mayor que el de mercado, pero que seguirá llegando. Como las empresas occidentales que se han "largado", con Inditex vendiendo su ropa a través de Ozon y Wildberries, con Coca Cola y Pepsi haciendo rebranding, las aerolíneas con piezas de recambio, etc.


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

* 5 mercenarios georgianos desnazificados cerca de Bajmut. (Artyómovsk).*

La embajada de Ucrania en Georgia informa que Avto Rurua, Roland Kvaratskhelia, Romeo Pichkhaya, Merab Aladashvili y Badri Markelia, que han servido en la brigada 57 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania desde marzo de 2022, volverán a casa en las bolsas para cadáveres.

Fueron los mercenarios georgianos que torturaron y mataron entre risas a los prisioneros de guerra rusos en marzo y luego subieron los vídeos a la red.

*Que la tierra les sea hormigón

*@Irinamar_Z


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las normativas deben ayudar bastante. Y en la gran empresa la autocomplacencia genera vagancia y excesos de plantilla, notables en la estructura, por eso en las crisis se hacen ajustes aparentemente brutales y la productividad media acaba subiendo.



Si no existieran los trabajos de mierda, y solo cobraran quienes trabajan "de verdad" ¿A quién le van a vender esa ingente cantidad de bienes y servicios que tan eficientemente y con tan poca mano de obra producen?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

otro que eligio ser proruso por su provervial respeto a la poblacion civil, 



Alvin Red dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1281523
> 
> 
> No se Rick, pero los ucranianos aparte de bombardear población civil en Donetsk poco hacen, sin embargo esre es el dia a dia de bombardeos rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

autocomplaciencia, como en el putinismo?



frangelico dijo:


> Las normativas deben ayudar bastante. Y en la gran empresa la autocomplacencia genera vagancia y excesos de plantilla, notables en la estructura, por eso en las crisis se hacen ajustes aparentemente brutales y la productividad media acaba subiendo.


----------



## NPI (4 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Médicos, maestros, carteros, abogados, guardavías, aparcacoches, basureros, maquinistas, trabajadores portuarios, bomberos y funcionarios británicos, todos ellos, según el Ministro del Tesoro británico, son agentes de Putin.
> 
> 
> El depósito de petróleo en Shevchenkove (región de Kharkiv) fue destruido, del cual los ucranianos recibieron combustible para equipo militar en la dirección de Kupyansk.
> ...



Este perfil corresponde al IFCN


----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja es ironía no.
> 
> Rumanía produce gas para el 80% de lo que consume (2009 datos)
> 
> Casi seguro es gas ruso.



No, no era ironía @Caronte el barquero, me acordé de los pozos petroleros que Hitler necesitaba para su máquina militar y relacioné, es que el gas ruso sigue fluyendo por eso las reservas se siguen manteniendo tan altas, no hay tanto metanero llegando para suministro del consumo diario, Putin, todo el Kremlin son unos tiernos, no quiere que nos falte calefacción ni gas en los altos hornos para fabricar armas destinadas a Ucrania, en fin, mañana y los próximos días quiero ver cómo reacciona el petróleo, porque luego de toda esta basofia veo que dice "a 60 dólares cuantos millones de barriles queres" claro que bajo cuerda porque está ya muy comprometida su cabeza. Saludos


----------



## Adriano II (4 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si no existieran los trabajos de mierda, y solo cobraran quienes trabajan "de verdad" ¿A quién le van a vender esa ingente cantidad de bienes y servicios que tan eficientemente y con tan poca mano de obra producen?



La idea es que todo el mundo tenga trabajos productivos

No sobra gente faltan empresas productivas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

saca la cabeza del retrete del kremlin








frangelico dijo:


> Como que el uranio enriquecido siga fluyendo.


----------



## Praktica (4 Dic 2022)

*España entrega a Ucrania los primeros sistemas antiaéreos MIM-23 HAWK*
Hoy, 09:33
https://topwar.ru/206167-ispanija-postavila-na-ukrainu-pervye-zenitnye-kompleksy-mim-23-hawk.html
tr dee




*Los primeros sistemas antiaéreos MIM-23 HAWK (Homing All the Way Killer) han llegado a Ucrania conla entrega de los sistemas desde España. *Así lo anunció el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov.

*España ha suministrado a Ucrania sistemas de defensa aérea MIM-23 HAWK y la ministra de Defensa española, Margarita Robles, llegó a Odessa junto con los misiles* para discutir con Reznikov *nuevas entregas de armas* y la organización de la *formación de los militares ucranianos en España*. *No se sabe cuántos sistemas llegaron a Ucrania, pero Madrid prometió suministrar un total de seis SAM MIM-23 HAWK. *Hace quince días, Yuriy Ignat, portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea, dijo que los primeros SAM españoles supuestamente ya habían llegado y habían sido adoptados por las FAU, pero *esta información resultó ser falsa, los SAM no se desplegaron hasta el 2 de diciembre.

El 10 de noviembre*, la ministra de Defensa española, *Margarita Robles*, declaró que España suministrará a Ucrania más sistemas de defensa aérea MIM-23 HAWK. S*egún ella, la petición de la entrega provino de la OTAN. En total, España suministrará a Ucrania seis sistemas de defensa aérea MIM-23 Hawk, que fueron adoptados por el ejército estadounidense en 1960.* El sistema s*e actualizó en varias ocasiones* y estuvo en servicio en el ejército estadounidense hasta 1994 y en el cuerpo de marines hasta 2002. El sistema de defensa antimisiles Patriot *fue sustituido por el Patriot, que Estados Unidos no va a entregar a Ucrania.

Ucrania también recibirá de España una batería de sistemas antiaéreos Spada/Skyguard Aspide,* además del MIM-23 HAWK. El ejército español ya t*uvo el Spada/Skyguard Aspide en servicio desde 1985 hasta 2020 y lo retiró por su obsolescencia. Además, el período de garantía de la munición ha expirado. Como resultado, el Aspide fue desmantelado y almacenado. *A* cambio, España compró los SAM noruegos NASAMS.*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*comentarios de foristas de esa pagina....*

_*forista Rikochet hoy, 10:02 am. *_
*+5
Teniendo en cuenta el momento de la llegada del Ministro de Defensa a Odessa desde España, resulta que los complejos llegaron por mar, es decir, en el marco de un acuerdo sobre los cereales.

Y estos sistemas de defensa aérea no serán de mucha utilidad para Ucrania. Son sistemas muy antiguos, de la misma edad que nuestros S-125 (SA-3 OTAN). *No son un problema para nuestros sistemas de guerra electrónica, son ineficaces contra misiles u objetivos balísticos (especialmente los cuasi balísticos) y tienen *poco alcance*. Son más útiles para las FAU como garantía de seguridad. Y u*na limosna apurada de España*.


XXXXXXXXXXXX

_*forista bayard Сегодня, 13:38:*_
+4

*¿Con qué no contaban las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en 2014 y con qué cuentan ahora?

No había esta aviación,* y la que había no estaba al día: tenía equipos desgastados, y no se estaba modernizando. La llegada de nuevos modelos apenas comenzaba; no había ningún Su-35, y el Su-30SM era muy escaso. Los Tu-22M3 casi no estaban listos para el combate y todos fueron montados en Kazán más tarde para que se les detectaran defectos, se les reparara y se les pudiera modernizara. Ahora lo están. La modernización de los Tu-95 y Tu-160 era también prioritaria. Los aviones de ataque Su-25 aún no habían sido mejorados ni revisados.

*No había muchos carros nuevos o mejorados,* y ni el T-72B3B3M ni el T-80BVT se produjeron en ese momento. La flota de tanques no había sido mejorada y el parque de vehículos no había sido actualizado. Los profesionales constituían sólo una parte del ejército en tiempos de paz; no había ejercicios ni mocinientos a gran escala con movimientos de tropas ni preparación de las tropas para alertas rojas.

*En ese momento, las brigadas de misiles seguían siendo re-equipadas *de ‘Tochka-U’ a ‘Iskanders’. Las brigadas de misiles todavía se estaban reconvittiendo del Tochka al Iskander, no se habían almacenado suficientes lanzamisiles, Sólo había unos pocos portadores de Kalibrs: no había muchas cosas.

*No, no habría impedido una operación rápida para aplastar la insurgencia fascista pero si entonces hubiera habido una escalada y la OTAN hubiera intervenido ¿qué podríamos hacer frente a ello?

Los nuevos SSBN se estaban probando entonces (Borey-A). Los Yasen-M todavía estaban esperando ser lanzados. La mayoría de los buques (casi todos) necesitaban reparaciones, incluidos los SSBN.

No teníamos ’Avangard" con UR-100UTTKh, ni Sarmat, ni Daga, ni Tsirkon. El ejército estaba empezando a restaurar rápido sus capacidades de combate.

También (y es muy importante) - el contorno de SPY no estaba completamente cerrado todavía.* Enormes sectores y zonas enteras no fueron escaneadas por nosotros entonces. Y con la agrupación orbital tuvimos muchos problemas. *Podríamos fácilmente pasar por alto (no notar en absoluto) el primer golpe de destrucción masiva desde una o varias de esas direcciones.* Sólo *nos habríamos enterado de ese ataque cuando los hongos nucleares hubieran crecido* sobre nuestros centros industriales, bases de misiles, aeródromos y ciudades.

*No se trata de una especulación, sino de una clara descripción de nuestro estado de cosas en ese momento.

Hoy el mundo entero se pregunta si Rusia aún tiene misiles... ¿De dónde han salido entonces? Sólo hay que ver la frecuencia con la que se lanza el ‘Kalibr’ *(en servicio desde 2012), y ‘tenían algunos...’. Fueron *lanzados en el Mar Caspio desde corbetas muy modernas,* capaces de lanzar varios cohetes en varias salvas.

Por lo tanto, la acusación de falta de preparación de las fuerzas de defensa aérea en cuanto al número de efectivos es bastante correcta, y la posibilidad de aplastar rápidamente la insurgencia en Ucrania también estaba ahí, pero *si entonces el enemigo hubiera aprovechado la oportunidad, ¿cómo habríamos respondido? Y el enemigo tenía esas aspiraciones.* En aras de la provocación incluso llevaron equipos *NBQ* a Ucrania para hacerlos estallar en las líneas de combate de las FAU que asaltaban Donetsk para hacerlo pasar por un ataque ruso y lanzar inmediatamente un ataque de represalia. Y *no habríamos sido capaces de repelerlos en ese momento.

Pero ahora la situación es completamente diferente. La economía se ha preparado. *No sólo nos alimentamos (en aquella época importábamos alimentos), sino que ocupamos el primer lugar en la exportación de cereales, exportamos aves de corral, carne de cerdo, cordero, producimos verduras y hortalizas. El año pasado inundamos Polonia con nuestros pepinos y casi arruinamos a sus agricultores. Y el sistema financiero sobrevivió.

*Los árabes nos apoyan. Las relaciones con Irán han mejorado enormemente,* actuando casi como aliados. Y conseguimos *captar a China en el comercio de hidrocarburos. Todo esto en 2014 no existía.

Podemos recordar cómo se desplomó el rublo a finales de 2014 y principios de 2015. En febrero/marzo de este año, por el contrario, se disparó. *No se perdió el tiempo y el resultado es obvio.

*Rusia está empezando a fabricar su propio equipo* litográfico para la producción de *microchips. Con una producción mejor que Holanda.* Desarrollamos láseres ultravioletas ultraduros, tenemos nuestra propia producción de lentes ultrapuras, producimos materiales ultrapuros, y nuestra propia ciencia fundamental en el campo (láseres, aceleradores de partículas, materiales ultrapuros, lentes, procesos tecnológicos) es muy progresiva. Además, ahora se están construyendo edificios para las futuras instalaciones de producción que entrarán en funcionamiento en 2024. Los demostradores tecnológicos (plantas piloto) ya han demostrado la posibilidad de producir heteroestructuras multicapa con un proceso de fabricación de hasta unidades nanométricas e incluso de menos de una unidad. *Ni siquiera los holandeses (y son los únicos fabricantes de este tipo de equipos) fueron capaces de alcanzar este nivel de rendimiento. *¿Qué significa?

Significa que ellos también lo hicieron, financiaron el trabajo, formaron a los especialistas, llevaron a cabo la I+D. Pero *teniendo en cuenta que Rusia tiene la mayor parte de la producción mundial de sustratos para microchips, silicio y gases neutros puros, a mediados - finales de esta década tendremos autarquía completa en el nivel técnico más alto en el área de la producción de la base de microcomponentes. La industria nacional, con este escalón, se está preparando *activamente para ello.


XXXXXXXXXXXX

_*forista bayard Сегодня, 11:33 *_
*+5*

‘*El tiempo no favorece a Rusia’. Todo en este mundo es relativo. Sobre todo si lo miras en comparación. Hablemos de ‘Europa’, que está entrando en una decadencia de desindustrialización y declive económico total. En este contexto, Rusia tiene muy buen aspecto, a pesar de las sanciones, la confiscación de activos* y la guerra en Ucrania.

*En 2014, los habitantes de Donbass podrían haber llegado a Kiev con la ayuda de pequeños hombres verdes. Por desgracia, sólo con la ayuda de estos hombres, *que entraban y salían como una ráfaga de viento del norte. Pero podemos considerar una alternativa a esos eventos. *En ese momento -en 2014- las perspectivas de guerra contra Ucrania y la OTAN serían muy negativas para nosotros. El rearme del Ejército acababa de comenzar, y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa no podían soportar tal nivel de intensidad (si se producía la escalada).* Y había información sobre las intenciones de dicha escalada.

Hay que *recordar* que, *según sus compromisos, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas casi no tenían ningún tipo de armamento pesado en la parte europea del país - todo fue retirado más allá de los Urales. *¿Se imaginan los escalones con material en el ferrocarril transiberiano en aquella época? Pero tales traslados se practicaron durante los ejercicios regulares desde 2014. *El ejército aún no disponía de nuevos tipos de armas, los nuevos aviones sólo empezaban a llegar al ejército, las brigadas de misiles se empezaban a rearmar con "Iskanders" y ni siquiera estaban a mitad de camino,* no había las modernas fuerzas de misiles, que hoy no se agotarán.

*En febrero de 2022 los tanques rusos estaban en las afueras de Kiev. Tanques, paracaidistas y unidades de LDPR estaban allí. ¿Pero en qué número? Como mucho 30.000 hombres en una mezcolanza. Contra un grupo de 100.000 personas. *Un grupo de 100 000 personas, con una rápida movilización (sólo Kiev aportó hasta 70.000 voluntarios al ejército en las primeras semanas). Entonces, *¿cuál era el objetivo de ese ataque desde todos lados si no había suficientes fuerzas?

Era desbaratar la ofensiva en el Donbass, donde las FAU podían cortar y rodear a grupos de cuerpos que eran unas 5 veces inferiores numéricamente y no tenían profundidad de defensa.* Por eso, cuando nuestras tropas estaban en Kiev, todas las reservas fueron arrastradas hasta allí, y el ataque a la LPRR fue interrumpido. Además, después de desviar todas las fuerzas, fondos y reservas a Kiev, liberamos con éxito la región de Kherson y el sur de Zaporizhzhia. También se frustró el ataque a la RPLN gracias al desvío de todas las fuerzas y reservas de Kiev, y se logró destruir la gran agrupación de Mariupol. Si examinamos con seriedad las fuerzas disponibles y los resultados obtenidos, esas tácticas se justifican totalmente por sí mismas en la primera fase.

*Pero el segundo y tercer escalón no estaban preparados, tenían miedo de declarar la movilización antes de septiembre Pensaban que no se declaraba la guerra, porque la SWO no era razón suficiente y se calculó mal. El hecho de que contaran con una reunión florida ‘como en 2014’ ni siquiera sue un error de cálculo *.

*Ahora, Ucrania ya no cuenta con un recurso de movilización suficientemente amplio. Ya no es así. No había más de 30 millones de personas viviendo en Ucrania en la época de la operación (no más de 25 millones en realidad). *Por el momento se ha movilizado cerca de un millón, pero muchos desertaron durante el mismo periodo de tiempo por diversas razones, cerca de la mitad de los que entonces estaban en las filas y fueron reclutados mientras tanto. A principios de otoño, había entre 700.000 y 750.000 personas en filas. *Ahora no hay más de 600.000, junto con los nuevos reclutas. *Y cada vez es más difícil conseguir nuevos reclutas. Cada vez hay más hombres de 50-55 años entre los muertos y capturados. Y no queda gente con formación militar en las reservas. Su potencial de movilización está a punto de agotarse.

*Mientras tanto, una sola ola de movilización en Rusia ascendió a varias centenas de miles voluntarios durante el mismo período.*

Resulta que *Rusia ni siquiera se ha puesto en marcha, y Ucrania ya raspa los últimos recursos de movilización. No en vano, cada vez hay más extranjeros en los frentes. *Esto es alarmante y a la vez una señal de que la propia Ucrania se está quedando sin fuerzas. Y eso sin que su sociedad conozca el espeluznante dato sobre el número real de sus pérdidas.

Son una fuerza realmente formidable, porque son hombres ‘rusos’ - tercos, resistentes, de mente sencilla, ingeniosos, sólo que en la acera de enfrente. Por eso fue tan difícil en septiembre-octubre: prepararon fuerzas movilizadas, recibieron equipos OTAN y los nuestros lucharon sin rotación, con una proporción numérica de uno a cuatro o incluso uno a cinco.

Pero *hubiera sido improbable que la superioridad numérica hubiera desempeñado su papel sin esos envíos masivos de la OTAN, si no estuviera debidamente equipada, o si no hubieran llegado al teatro de operaciones entre 30 y 50 mil mercenarios extranjeros y tropas ordinarias El efecto que recordamos hubiera sido distinto.

Ahora en diciembre llegan nuevas fuerzas al teatro, y la agrupación de las tropas por primera vez en 10 meses será igual al número de las tropas adversarias. So cambiará la situación cualitativamente. Es poco probable que se produzcan ofensivas grandiosas, ya que la agrupación debe aumentar hasta al menos 800 mil. Para ello necesita tiempo. Es un juego largo.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

españa entregando armas a ucrania para defenderse de rusia y la quintacolumna aqui en burbuja 



Praktica dijo:


> *España entrega a Ucrania los primeros sistemas antiaéreos MIM-23 HAWK*
> Hoy, 09:33
> https://topwar.ru/206167-ispanija-postavila-na-ukrainu-pervye-zenitnye-kompleksy-mim-23-hawk.html
> tr dee
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

CHATARRA


----------



## mazuste (4 Dic 2022)

‼ "Lo siento, Rusia ganará la guerra" dice el Dayli Reckoning.
El ex-asesor de la CIA, James Rickards, da una imagen clara 
de lo que está sucediendo en Ucrania: mas pronto que tarde
el país "se convertirá en un estado fragmentado, entre Kiev y Lvov."









Sorry, Russia's Winning the War - Daily Reckoning


“The actual situation on the battlefield is almost completely at odds with the narrative”…



dailyreckoning.com











Argumentos:

*-La situación real en el campo de batalla se contradice casi por completo con lo que escriben
los medios de comunicación occidentales.*
_*
-Habiendo conservado el control de la comunicación fluvial desde la orilla oriental, Rusia se retiró 
de Kherson por considerarlo un objeto de importancia no estratégica.

- Casi todos los recursos industriales, tecnológicos y naturales de la "antigua Ucrania" se quedaron 
en el Donbás, que ahora está bajo
el control de Rusia.

-Rusia se prepara ahora para lanzar una contraofensiva masiva. Rusia ha completado la movilización
de 300 mil personas. Más de 180.000 de estos militares están actualmente desplegados detrás de las
tropas rusas en formaciones de combate. Los 120.000 soldados restantes llegarán pronto. Así, 
el número total de tropas rusas alcanza aproximadamente 30 divisiones.

- Muchas de las llamadas tropas ucranianas son en realidad tropas polacas con uniformes militares 
ucranianos. Las tropas rusas están bien descansadas y equipadas, y se complementan con drones iraníes.

- Completar las misiones dará a Rusia el control de toda la costa desde el Mar de Azov hasta el Mar Negro. 
Incluirá todo este territorio en la Federación Rusa.

- El número de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha disminuido significativamente debido a las altas pérdidas.
Las armas modernas suministradas a Ucrania serán de poca utilidad porque las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
no están entrenadas en su uso, y hay obstáculos logísticos para entregarlas en el frente.
*_
*-Las sanciones tuvieron poco impacto económico en Rusia. Pero las consecuencias para Europa y EEUU
han sido devastadoras, como la escasez de energía, la inflación y la interrupción de la cadena de suministro. 
Estos efectos persistirán y llevarán a la UE y a EE.UU. a una grave recesión en el primer semestre de 2023.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Dic 2022)

la historia se repite

1º un kadirovita sube un tik tok desvelando la posicion del hotel en el que se hospedad
2º un himars derroye el hotel hasta los contadores de agua
3º kadirovites pillan un mobiki random del ejercito ruso al que sacan que es confidente de la otan a base de torturas y se resuelve el asunto.
4º mas tik toks


----------



## kikepm (4 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Pues ahi tienes a todos los vecinos de Rusia pidiendo entrar en la OTAN o bajo paraguas de EEUU.
> 
> No se trata de hacer analisis profundos. Si tu vecino entiende la fuerza como un arma negociadora* o te pones en una posicion donde puedas defenderte solo o necesitas que alguien te ayude. Apostarlo todo a que realmente no va a utilizar esa arma (es solo bravuconeria) no es algo que ningun estado se plantee (porque ellos en su posicion lo harian).
> 
> ...



La excusa de la agresividad rusa es indefendible, cuando ha sido la propia OTAN la que ha arribado a las puertas de Rusia. 

Tras la caída de la URSS, Rusia no ha supuesto amenaza alguna para sus vecinos. Quienes si han sido una amenaza, quienes han cometido actos de genocidio, bombardeos y ocupaciones militares, han sido precisamente EE.UU. y la OTAN.

¿por que no aplicas las mismas argumentaciones para con la OTAN y EE.UU.? 

La OTAN ha bombardeado Serbia, Libia, Siria, ha invadido y ocupado por más de una década Irak y Afganistán. Han asesinado a cientos de miles de personas inocentes.

¿Podrías explicarme bajo que razonamiento Rusia es un país agresor y debemos tenerle miedo, mientras que la OTAN y EE.UU, ni siquiera aparecen en la ecuación de estados/organizaciones agresoras?

Es que no alcanzo a entender el razonamiento de alguien que, me consta, ha sido una persona razonadora y coherente en la mayoría de temas.


El Donbas lleva desde 2014 siendo atacado por el ejército ucraniano. Se calcula que han muerto unos 14.000 civiles como resultado. No se que propaganda puede ser la muerte de semejante cantidad de rusos inocentes.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> No os hagais trampas al solitario.
> 
> Cuando occidente quiera te empieza a fabricar municion y vehiculos de combate como churros a una velocidad brutal.Parece mentira que creais las tonterias de los palanganeros de Moscu.
> 
> ...



Solo falta encontrar al que pague la fabricación como churros.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

*Por qué el 'general invierno' puede ser más duro con Rusia que con Ucrania.*
La guerra en* Ucrania* está ahora en su noveno mes y los combates se han ralentizado. Diversos analistas creen que es probable que este ritmo más lento se mantenga en los próximos meses de invierno. Ucrania parece dispuesta a resistir a la receta que Moscú le ha administrado para el invierno: *frío en todo el país y muerte en la zona est*e. La pregunta es si en primavera ocurrirá un resurgir militar ruso o si por el contrario el Kremlin abrazará un enfoque más realista en sus peticiones.

La mayoría de los combates se desarrollan actualmente en las zonas de Bajmut y Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania. Parece que tanto los militares de Ucrania como los rusos quieren prepararse para algún tipo de contraofensiva en primavera. Rusia ha perdido más de la mitad de la superficie de la que se apoderó en el inicio de la guerra.

La directora de inteligencia de *Estados Unidos*, Avril Haines, dijo en un foro de defensa en California que cada vez está menos claro que Rusia pueda volver con fuerza tras la pausa. "Tenemos bastante escepticismo sobre si los rusos estarán o no preparados para hacerlo. Creo que [el escenario] es más óptimo para los ucranianos en ese período de tiempo". Los servicios de inteligencia de EEUU detectan "escasez de municiones, de moral, problemas de suministro y logística".









Por qué el 'general invierno' puede ser más duro con Rusia que con Ucrania


La guerra en Ucrania está ahora en su noveno mes y los combates se han ralentizado. Diversos analistas creen que es probable que este ritmo más lento se mantenga en los próximos...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Argentium (4 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> ese gas, procedente de Grecia por gaseoducto que se ha revertido, va a parar a la empresa "Moldovagaz" controlada por "Gazprom" rumbo Transnistria



Vamos a ver, que me estoy liando, la noticia dice que "Rumanía va a exportar por primera vez gas a Moldavia", bien, que se supone que está pasando? Moldovagas se quedará con el gas cuyo destino final es Transnistria, país o región en conflicto con Moldavia y donde hay presencia militar rusa, es decir, entre Rumanía y Moldavia se van a apropiar de un gas con destino final Transnistria? Porque aparece Grecia, Gazprom, Transnistria, Moldavia, Rumanía y Rusia que sería el que suministra el gas en el punto de origen.


----------



## quinciri (4 Dic 2022)

Armamento descarriado, ... digo descarrillado.... Bueno que más da, en este caso sirven los dos ...


----------



## cobasy (4 Dic 2022)

He oido que Etiopia recibe grano de Zelensky...


----------



## arriondas (4 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Solo falta encontrar al que pague la fabricación como churros.



Siempre pueden pedir a los ciudadanos que compren bonos de guerra y reduzcan su consumo...


----------



## kelden (4 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues tienes razón, es la zorrona de Finlandia, no?.



Sip


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

Nada nuevo, el hijoPutin, al igual que sus predecesores, comenzó matando para robar y terminó robando para matar.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo que la gente no sabe es la terrible escasez de conocimiento que hay. Pregunta a un profesor cualquiera de una escuela de ingeniería y te dirá que el 9 de hoy era un 3 con expulsión ignominiosa hace 20 años. Un amigo que tiene que buscar gente para un centro puntero de biotecnología (no español) me dice que tiene que echar de las entrevistas a doctores por universidades que hace poco se consideraban lo mejor, que todo lo bueno que le viene es asiático, y que los programas de diversidad son un dolor de huevos porque tiene que meter a auténticos retrasados que se le comen no poco presupuesto.



Hace unos años hablando con un antiguo profesor mío, le pregunté qué tal ahora que se les había juntado la logse y bolonia, y me dijo que habían tenido que meter clases de refuerzo a principio de la carrera de física y matemáticas, y no sólo eso, en las revisiones de exámenes empezaron a aparecer alumnos acompañados de sus padres.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Hace unos años hablando con un antiguo profesor mío, le pregunté qué tal ahora que se les había juntado la logse y bolonia, y me dijo que habían tenido que meter clases de refuerzo a principio de la carrera de física y matemáticas, y no sólo eso, en las revisiones de exámenes empezaron a aparecer alumnos acompañados de sus padres.



A un hermano mio le fue a una entrevista uno con la mamá. Y era para un trabajo que paga bien pero exige viajar con un día de preaviso, como para que se llevara a la mami de viaje con él.


----------



## weyler (4 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La excusa de la agresividad rusa es indefendible, cuando ha sido la propia OTAN la que ha arribado a las puertas de Rusia.
> 
> 
> 
> El Donbas lleva desde 2014 siendo atacado por el ejército ucraniano. Se calcula que han muerto unos 14.000 civiles como resultado. No se que propaganda puede ser la muerte de semejante cantidad de rusos inocentes.



La otan no es que llegara a las fronteras rusas, son los paises con frontera con rusia los que corrieron hacia los brazos de la otan porque saben de sobra como se las gasta rusia 


mucho os indignais los follarusos con el donbass cuando en el donbass ocurrio lo mismo que en chechenia, una region se rebela contra el gobierno, rusia machaco sin piedad chechenia dejando mas de 200.000 muertos, a eso no decis nada

¿que murieron 14.000 en el donbass? pues a vosotros os importan mas esos 14.000 que los 100.000 ucranianos o 200.000 chechenos con tal de justificar a la orda


----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Petróleo revendido, a un precio mayor que el de mercado, pero que seguirá llegando. Como las empresas occidentales que se han "largado", con Inditex vendiendo su ropa a través de Ozon y Wildberries, con Coca Cola y Pepsi haciendo rebranding, las aerolíneas con piezas de recambio, etc.



Desde el día siguiente de la guerra se compran titanio y piezas de aviones vía China, conozco gente en el sector.


----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> No, no era ironía @Caronte el barquero, me acordé de los pozos petroleros que Hitler necesitaba para su máquina militar y relacioné, es que el gas ruso sigue fluyendo por eso las reservas se siguen manteniendo tan altas, no hay tanto metanero llegando para suministro del consumo diario, Putin, todo el Kremlin son unos tiernos, no quiere que nos falte calefacción ni gas en los altos hornos para fabricar armas destinadas a Ucrania, en fin, mañana y los próximos días quiero ver cómo reacciona el petróleo, porque luego de toda esta basofia veo que dice "a 60 dólares cuantos millones de barriles queres" claro que bajo cuerda porque está ya muy comprometida su cabeza. Saludos



Rumanía tiene petróleo, agotado Ploiesti donde sigue la refinería, saca del mar Negro y lo menos para 20 años.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Desde el día siguiente de la guerra se compran titanio y piezas de aviones vía China, conozco gente en el sector.



Las sanciones se dirigen a la energía fósil porque es aquello de lo que puede lucrarse USA, que no tiene forma de colocar su gas si no es en Europa (salvo que le haga dar la vuelta al mundo para ver si mete algo en Asia, que a los precios que saldrán sería difícil). No tocan tampoco el uranio y a saber cuantas cosas más.

Y una cosa de la que nadie habla es del encaje jurídico de estas sanciones. En USA el presidente tiene poderes especiales pero en Europa es fácil que sea anticonstitucional y nadie levanta la voz por el momento.


----------



## Guanotopía (4 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”
> 
> 
> El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.
> ...



Gran parte del trabajo de funcionario es eso, cubrir necesidades absurdas creadas por el propio funcionariado, pero es algo consciente ya que según se eliminan puestos de trabajo de los sectores productivos debido a la automatización, sólo servicios y funcionarios pueden absorber esa masa de desempleo, y servicios tiene un límite al que ya hemos llegado debido a que también ha llegado la automatización.

Esto lo explica bastante bien Jeremy Rifkin en _El fin del trabajo_









El ultimo trabajador del sector servicios - Ensayos universitarios - 398 Palabras


El último trabajador del sector servicios, Jeremy Rifkin. Rifkin sostiene que la reducción de los puestos de trabajo en el Sector Servicios se debe a las




www.buenastareas.com


----------



## Zhukov (4 Dic 2022)

Fragmento interesante de este artículo









Перелом уже наступил


Да, и это заметно. В первую очередь это просматривается в откровенно русофобских высказываниях западных политиков и попытках создания всякого рода эрзац-трибуналов, на которых коллективный Запад собрался судить Россию. Проговариваются мантры о том, что Россия-де неспособна более наступать...




antimaydan.info





"En el frente, la junta ucraniana tampoco lo está haciendo tan bien. Ya no pueden avanzar en grandes formaciones debido a la falta banal de tanques, y los rusos los están aplastando en Artemivsk y a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto en la RPD.

Y el régimen de Kiev necesita muchos tanques. Si analiza las pérdidas de equipos ucranianos durante todo el período de la operación especial, comprenderá que Ucrania necesita aproximadamente 300 tanques y vehículos blindados por mes para mantener el mismo ritmo y ataque durante los intentos diarios de ruptura que mostraron en septiembre y octubre. A juzgar por los informes, diez o más de ellos están deshabilitados por día, y esto solo son datos confirmados.

Pero, después de todo, Occidente no puede proporcionar un número tan grande, como dicen directamente algunos ministros de defensa de los países de la OTAN.

Los expertos militares chinos e indios predicen una derrota aplastante para el grupo ucraniano, que ahora se está consolidando en el Donbas, y el comienzo de una nueva etapa de la operación especial, en la que las formaciones ucranianas retrocederán hacia el oeste a un ritmo más parecido a una huida."


----------



## Mitrofán (4 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No querría estar yo en el pellejo de este hombre en una carcel de Estambul



cuánto mal ha hecho el expreso de media noche.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Dic 2022)

Carnicería


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las sanciones se dirigen a la energía fósil porque es aquello de lo que puede lucrarse USA, que no tiene forma de colocar su gas si no es en Europa (salvo que le haga dar la vuelta al mundo para ver si mete algo en Asia, que a los precios que saldrán sería difícil). No tocan tampoco el uranio y a saber cuantas cosas más.
> 
> Y una cosa de la que nadie habla es del encaje jurídico de estas sanciones. En USA el presidente tiene poderes especiales pero en Europa es fácil que sea anticonstitucional y nadie levanta la voz por el momento.



Es más lo del petróleo a 60 es algo simbólico, un gesto de cara a la galeria y por supuesto a los títeres de Kiev. Mañana veremos Brent y la bolsa, pero no esperemos un cataclismo. Lo de la OPEP de hoy de hecho va para mantener los precios en la horquilla actual.


----------



## kikepm (4 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si no existieran los trabajos de mierda, y solo cobraran quienes trabajan "de verdad" ¿A quién le van a vender esa ingente cantidad de bienes y servicios que tan eficientemente y con tan poca mano de obra producen?



En un mundo en que no existieran los trabajos de mierda, solo existirían intercambios de bienes y servicios entre quienes trabajan "de verdad". De hecho esto es lo que se define como actividad económica. Personas que crean bienes y prestan servicios, los intercambian con otras personas que crean otros bienes y prestan otros servicios. El dinero aparece como una forma extremadamente útil de intercambio indirecto. Los salarios son por tanto la parte de la producción de otros que nos es asignado en función de nuestra productividad.

En el mundo real, los trabajadores de mierda NO INTERCAMBIAN BIENES NI PRESTAN SERVICIOS. El tipo de relación existente es de otra índole.

El estado genera la mayor parte de los trabajadores de mierda, tanto por la burocracia absurda que se crea bajo las condiciones de producción estatal, como por el régimen de leyes absurdas que se crean para justificar otro gasto, crear políticas de interés para la casta política, etc.

Lo que hacen los trabajadores de mierda es literalmente intercambiar bienes y servicios de mierda por dinero que les concede el empleador.

El empleador no necesita producir bienes y servicios de verdad, porque su financiación proviene de los bienes y servicios de los trabajadores de verdad del sector privado, no de la producción de mierda de sus propios empleados.

Así, por tanto, el estado regala a sus trabajadores de mierda con una cantidad de papelitos de colores que al ser útiles en los intercambios de los trabajadores de verdad, permite a los primeros intercambiar bienes y servicios de mierda por bienes y servicios de verdad.

Por eso el estado tiende a crecer y crecer de forma muy parecida a un virus. Los trabajadores de mierda, que son en esencia explotadores, viven de la producción real de bienes y servicios de los trabajadores de verdad, los explotados.

Ningún estado va a socavar o destruir el sistema de incentivos a sus empleados, ya que son el sostén ideológico que le permite subsistir.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y de no poco territorio. Algo así como 17M de hectáreas. Y no va a ser a los más de 10k que vale esa tierra como mínimo, sino por calderilla.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

El error mayúsculo que cometió el mundo libre fue mirar para otro lado cuando el hijoPutin se anexionó Crimea. Eso le dió a ese criminal de Putin aire para pensar que anexionarse el resto de Ucrania, y más territorios sería un paseo. 

Pobres ucranianos, tener a ese matón japuta de vecino.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y luego dirán quién está partiendo ukrania de facto, con operaciones como éstas

Repasando, no olvidamos ni perdonamos. Los mismos que están en ukrania contra rusia
Los crímenes de guerra en los Balcanes vuelven a la actualidad - mpr21

Los imperialistas inflaron la cifra de muertos en Srebrenica para acusar a los serbios de ‘genocidio’ (1) - mpr21
Los imperialistas inflaron la cifra de muertos en Srebrenica para acusar a los serbios de ‘genocidio’ (2) - mpr21
Los imperialistas inflaron la cifra de muertos en Srebrenica para acusar a los serbios de ‘genocidio’ (3) - mpr21
Los imperialistas inflaron la cifra de muertos en Srebrenica para acusar a los serbios de ‘genocidio’ (4) - mpr21
Los imperialistas inflaron la cifra de muertos en Srebrenica para acusar a los serbios de ‘genocidio’ (5) - mpr21
Los imperialistas inflaron la cifra de muertos en Srebrenica para acusar a los serbios de ‘genocidio’ (y 6) - mpr21


----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Carnicería



Parece que Bajmut es un nuevo Mariupol, con la diferencia de que al no estar cercado, Kiev mete y mete "carne en el asador ".  
¿Será Bajmut el punto de inflexión? 
Me estoy leyendo la Historia del Majnovismo de P. Archinov y es muy curioso descubrir los nombres tan conocidos ahora de ciudades y pueblos de Ucrania, algunos como Ekaterinoslav (Dnipro) con el nombre antiguo zarista.


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Qué mejor garantía para Rusia que integrarla en Europa, Rusia es Europa, aquí los que sobran son los yankis. Saludos



Mucho me temo que es Europa la que ha perdido su esencia y su alma. Europa no es màs que un merengue de intereses bastardos y espúreos aderezado con esencia de mil leches mundiales y mundialistas. Europa está acabada para la Historia.


----------



## ZHU DE (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y de no poco territorio. Algo así como 17M de hectáreas. Y no va a ser a los más de 10k que vale esa tierra como mínimo, sino por calderilla.



A cambio tendrán democracia, partidos, libre empresa y OTAN, ¿no es lo que querian?


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Parece que Bajmut es un nuevo Mariupol, con la diferencia de que al no estar cercado, Kiev mete y mete "carne en el asador ".
> ¿Será Bajmut el punto de inflexión?
> Me estoy leyendo la Historia del Majnovismo de P. Archinov y es muy curioso descubrir los nombres tan conocidos ahora de ciudades y pueblos de Ucrania, algunos como Ekaterinoslav (Dnipro) con el nombre antiguo zarista.



Hombre, Malevich. ya que estás quemándolte la vista leyendo cosas raras del pasado, me permito pasarte el enlace de un breve artículo casi desconocido de ese periodo cual es la entrevista entre Majno y Lenin en 1918,

Nestor Majno y Vladimir Ilich Lenin: Entrevista histórica


----------



## Mabuse (4 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Interesante la teoría de los trabajos de mierda.
> 
> Pero lamentablemente para los defensores de lo público, es un producto consustancial a toda actividad estatal. Es cierto que puede ocurrir, y de hecho ocurre, en la actividad privada, sobre todo en grandes empresas, en razón a su naturaleza compleja. Pero esta forma de producción no es sostenible en la empresa privada, por un razón muy simple.
> 
> ...



El principio de nivel de incompetencia de Peter se aplica a todos los ámbitos, si bien en lo público es más notorio.


----------



## NPI (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Nuevos perfiles hinteligentes del NABO




Y este perfil lo ha clavado.



Los de las banderitas/bozales/girasoles y colectivos degenerados(en un futuro), ect. correrán delante de los grises 2.0


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Mucho me temo que es Europa la que ha perdido su esencia y su alma. Europa no es màs que un merengue de intereses bastardos y espúreos aderezado con esencia de mil leches mundiales y mundialistas. Europa está acabada para la Historia.



Tiene una sustitución étnica desde hace años, aunque algunos no se han enterado….


----------



## crocodile (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En la provincia iraní de #Lorestan, decenas de saboteadores fueron arrestados y se incautaron 3.000 armas. El viceministro de Asuntos Internos de Irán, Saeed Majid al-Ahmadi: detenidos confesaron que recibieron tres millones de tomans (unos 83 dólares) por escribir consignas durante el día y dos millones de tomans (55 dólares) por escribir consignas por la noche. atacó a los oficiales con 50 millones de tomen ($ 1388), matando a los oficiales a cambio de asilo.



Pagan los satánicos.


----------



## quinciri (4 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> La excusa de la agresividad rusa es indefendible, cuando ha sido la propia OTAN la que ha arribado a las puertas de Rusia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las sanciones se dirigen a la energía fósil porque es aquello de lo que puede lucrarse USA, que no tiene forma de colocar su gas si no es en Europa (salvo que le haga dar la vuelta al mundo para ver si mete algo en Asia, que a los precios que saldrán sería difícil). No tocan tampoco el uranio y a saber cuantas cosas más.
> 
> Y una cosa de la que nadie habla es del encaje jurídico de estas sanciones. En USA el presidente tiene poderes especiales pero en Europa es fácil que sea anticonstitucional y nadie levanta la voz por el momento.



Ni el petróleo por tierra, ni el amoníaco.....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> No os hagais trampas al solitario.
> 
> Cuando occidente quiera te empieza a fabricar municion y vehiculos de combate como churros a una velocidad brutal.Parece mentira que creais las tonterias de los palanganeros de Moscu.
> 
> ...



Y lo hará con la energía de amor por que gas no va a ser seguro.


----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Hombre, Malevich. ya que estás quemándolte la vista leyendo cosas raras del pasado, me permito pasarte el enlace de un breve artículo casi desconocido de ese periodo cual es la entrevista entre Majno y Lenin en 1918,
> 
> Nestor Majno y Vladimir Ilich Lenin: Entrevista histórica



Millón de gracias. 
Soy un enfermo de la lectura, bordeando ya la patología grave.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

Es que amigo la carrera del hijoPutin siempre se ha basado en la muerte de quienes le estorbaban, es lógico que ahora no sepa qué hacer, salvo, amenazar con usar bombas atómicas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los plazos se pueden acelerar si asi se exige y si hay voluntad.occidente tiene PIB e industria para lo que le de la gana
> 
> El proyecto Manhattan.Cuando tio Sam quiso puso toda la carne en el asador,te contruyo una ciudad en el desierto y en 3 años te empezo a fabricar bombas atomicas como churros.
> 
> Ademas en ese momento ya fabricaba un carro de combate cada 5 minutos.Obviamente ahora serian 50 minutos porque lleva mas tecnologia.



Su picolero de guardia le recuerda:

Durante el proyecto Manhatan de los huevos, EEUU era el mayor productor de petroleo del mundo.

Ahora sin el Diésel ruso y el Uranio ruso no llega al fin de semana.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Dic 2022)

La AFU original entrenada por la OTAN se arruinó en julio.
A fines de agosto apareció un ejército más pequeño basado en el entrenamiento, el equipo y la flor y nata de la movilización de la AFU de la OTAN, además de varios miles de "voluntarios extranjeros", incluidos al menos cientos de estadounidenses.


Ahora ha emergido que los polacos ya han perdido ~5000 bajas en los campos de batalla de Ucrania.
Es casi seguro que el actual gobierno polaco no sobrevivirá a esta debacle.
Hay al menos cientos más de otros países, incluido EE. UU.
Muchos se burlaron de mi publicación de blog del 30 de septiembre, titulada "Turning Point".
Pocos vieron en la batalla de Liman un punto de inflexión que favoreciera la posición militar rusa.
Y, sin embargo, aquí estamos: Ucrania está en su punto más débil; Rusia en su punto más fuerte.


La guerra en Ucrania ahora ha llegado al punto en que el imperio luchará por encontrar más representantes dispuestos a alimentar la picadora de carne de Ucrania.
¿Los amos imperiales eligen reducir sus pérdidas y permanecer en silencio mientras Rusia dicta los términos de la paz?
¿O el culto #EmpireAtAllCosts se inclina e intenta recuperar la situación con medidas más desesperadas?
Es probable que 2023 sea visto, dentro de décadas, como un año bisagra en la historia.
Prepárese en consecuencia.


En Kharkov hoy y ayer, se entregaron citaciones directamente en los puntos de calefacción y en los puntos de control.
Asimismo, hombres en edad militar son atrapados en los lugares de distribución de ayuda humanitaria y comidas gratuitas.


Imágenes del funeral de un mercenario azerbaiyano en Ucrania
En Krivoy Rog, el cementerio local está repleto de tumbas de militares ucranianos.


----------



## coscorron (4 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La cuesta de enero va a ser dura, dura , dura
> 
> 
> *Macron instó a los franceses a no entrar en pánico en medio de apagones*
> ...



Y aquí veremos si sobrevivimos a la factura porque estaban todos muy contentos con el precio por debajo de 0,15 pero ... 




Y es domingo ... Mañana a 0,4 records del año y factura media por encima de 150 euros o más.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> El ejemplo es Alemania,que ya ha inaugurado su primera regasificadora meses despues de empezar la guerra y los follones por el gas.
> 
> 6 meses han tardado en construirla...pero segun los palanganeros de Moscu occidente ya esta muerto y en la edad media.
> 
> ...



Su picoero de guardia le recuerda, eso es un puto timo para bobalicones, es caro como darle la paliza a un padre anciano.

Los Alemanes están quemando a manos llenas sus reservas de gas y están a punto de quedarse sin diésel, no son más imbéciles por que no hacen un curso de FP de ser imbécil.

Y NO ES INVIERNO AÚN.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (4 Dic 2022)

El desgraciado BIEGO RATA BOLUDO @ZHU DE aprueba esto 

Me levanto y veo que las atrocidades de los terroristas rusos vuelven a hacer noticia (Se esmeran bastante en ser criminales malvados)

Para hoy tenemos los Telegrams pro rusos han difundido imágenes de civiles ahorcados acusados de cooperar con el ejercito Ucraniano, uno de los cuerpos parece haber sido castrado












Los rusos en Telegram celebran las ejecuciones




Durante la ocupación nazi era común que ahorcaran a partisanos o acusados de colaborar con los partisanos y les pusieran un letrero de advertencia











Putincels celebrado / justificando atrocidades de los rusos en 1 2 3

Vamos a ver quien sera el primero @HDR @Demi Grante @arriondas @el futuro @Ufo






Los terroristas rusos ahorcan a civiles en la zonas ocupadas con letreros estilo Hitleriano y están orgullosos de ello +18


Me levanto y veo que las atrocidades de los terroristas rusos vuelven a hacer noticia (Se esmeran bastante en ser criminales malvados) Para hoy tenemos los Telegrams pro rusos han difundido imágenes de civiles ahorcados acusados de cooperar con el ejercito Ucraniano, uno de los cuerpos parece...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo que me hace gracia del tema del petróleo, es que todo el mundo da por hecho que Europa le comprará a India el petróleo ruso, que previamente Rusia habrá vendido a India. Por tanto, Europa comprará mucho más caro aún que el precio de mercado, ese petróleo.
> 
> Pero NADIE está teniendo en cuenta que Rusia puede prohibirle a la India que revenda el petróleo ruso.
> Y en esas condiciones, nos vamos a descojonar. Porque o Europa le compra a Rusia a precio de mercado y se salta sus propias sanciones, o el petróleo se va a disparar por encima de los 100 dólares. Y Europa...se va a quedar sin petróleo. Europa compra más de 3 millones de barriles al día.
> ...




Una simple mirada a la mayoría de los encargados, encargadas y encargades de los diversos cortijos europeos me provoca una ligera sonrisa de descojono. Estas piltrafas humanas en sus burbujas arcoiris, algodones, unicuernos y multicornios, incapaces de saber por donde sopla el viento están incapacitadas para todo, salvo para cumplir órdenes. Eso lo hacen a las mil maravillas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rumanía comienza a exportar gas a Moldavia por primera vez .
> 
> Libertatea.ro



¿A qué precio? ¿se les ha olvidado ese detalle?.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cuál la principal diferència o diferencias, o que valor aportan de más los asiáticos que se le presentan?



Salarios más bajos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Solo hay que tener billetes.(ley de prestamo y arriendo a la URSS)
> 
> _*“Para hacer la guerra hacen falta tres cosas: dinero, dinero y dinero.” *_
> 
> ...



NO, tu lo has dicho dienro,dinero y dinero. NO impresora, impresora y impresora, no colega eso no es dinero.


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picoero de guardia le recuerda, eso es un puto timo para bobalicones, es caro como darle la paliza a un padre anciano.
> 
> Los Alemanes están quemando a manos llenas sus reservas de gas y están a punto de quedarse sin diésel, no son más imbéciles por que no hacen un curso de FP de ser imbécil.
> 
> Y NO ES INVIERNO AÚN.



Ciertamente, no es invierno aún, pero ya pega rasca en toda Europa, la suficiente como para encender la calefacción, y las perspectivas climatológicas no son nada buenas. Las risas se van a escuchar en todo el latifundio.


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pues si llega gas a Rumanía de Turquía es, al fin y al cabo... GAS RUSO!!! con lo cual los HECHOS me dan la razón, hoy mismo, y luego de toneladas de armas para matar soldados o civiles rusos y toneladas de dinero para sostener a Ucrania, Rusia, señores, sigue enviando energía vital a los países de la OTAN más el resto de Europa que buscan su destrucción, esto es la ÚNICA VERDAD, los HECHOS no mienten, pobres los soldados rusos y sus familias ante semejante traición, Putin y su camarilla terminan como Saddam y Gaddafi por su colaboración con el enemigo, infame traición a la Patria y a su pueblo.



No es nada personal, pero parece usted un disco rallado repitienco siempre lo mismo como un rezo del santo rosario. Creo que entenderás sin tomarse a mal la cosa, que lo ponga en ignore para que repita una y mil veces estas jaculatorias. Vaya usteds con dios a la nevera.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A un hermano mio le fue a una entrevista uno con la mamá. Y era para un trabajo que paga bien pero exige viajar con un día de preaviso, como para que se llevara a la mami de viaje con él.



A me vino uno con chanclas y bañador, coño era verano pero tampoco es eso, bastaban unos tejanos y unas bambas, la entrevista duro poco, el tampoco quería trabajar simplemente los del INEM le obligaban a pasar.


----------



## Malevich (4 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le recuerda:
> 
> Durante el proyecto Manhatan de los huevos, EEUU era el mayor productor de petroleo del mundo.
> 
> Ahora sin el Diésel ruso y el Uranio ruso no llega al fin de semana.



¿Alguna vez han consumido por debajo de su producción? 
Porque siempre han sido productores (ese James Dean en Gigante), pero han quemado hasta el infinito y más allá....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿A qué precio? ¿se les ha olvidado ese detalle?.



Los Moldavia están pagando ahora 6 Leu por kW/h 

fuente: unimedia.info

Sueldo medio 257eur. 5300 Leu.

Sueldo mínimo 44eur. 908 Leu


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> No entiendo porque se lo sigue vendiendo, la verdad. No creo que sea un monto relevante y es quizás lo que más les joda, en cuento a bloqueos. Bueno yo hubiera dejado de vender todo a los cerdos satanistas, si. Más.
> 
> El dinero sirve para comprar materials primas, energía y armas tecnologías, pero todo eso lo tiene Rusia y puede intercambiao directamente por energía. No lo entiendo la verdad



Cierto. Yo tampoco, pero en buena lógica supongo que debe haber un motivo, y que ya saldrá a la luz cuando toque. Solo entonces podré hablar con argumentos de peso.


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El desgraciado BIEGO RATA BOLUDO @ZHU DE aprueba esto
> 
> Me levanto y veo que las atrocidades de los terroristas rusos vuelven a hacer noticia (Se esmeran bastante en ser criminales malvados)
> 
> ...



La puta rata china te dirá que es un montaje ucraniano...que hacer eso los rusos nanai de la china.......y que son muuuu guenos..y muuu malos los americanos y la OTAN


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Solo falta encontrar al que pague la fabricación como churros.



Hay varias personas paganas y a una de ellas se la conoce como Doña Inflación.


----------



## Honkler (4 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo diría que por el armamento será del estilo de la SGM , dónde se combatió también en trincheras , y me imagino a los rusos oleada tras oleada gritando ¡hurra! . De hecho a los rusos les suministraron armamento excedente de la Segunda Guerra Mundial .Pobres desgraciados , han pasado casi 80 años y siguen igual.
> 
> *Los obsoletos fusiles de la SGM con los que Rusia está armando a reclutas en el Dombás*
> 
> ...



Y te quedas tan ancho  , menudo payaso.


----------



## Martok (4 Dic 2022)

Discordante dijo:


> Incorrecto. Lo que saltara por los aires es la UE. La OTAN puede que pierda algun miembro suelto pero va a seguir.
> 
> De este conflicto solo va a salir un EEUU reforzado (con una OTAN autentica y sin la UE para hacerle de contra peso) y Rusia que va a fortalecer a sus enemigos y destruir a su principal socio comercial (UE) saldra aun peor que la UE.
> 
> ...



Lo que hace la fe ciega. Tu discurso no hay por donde cogerlo mas alla de un fanatico Proyanki. Si eres feliz tu mismo.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que me estoy liando, la noticia dice que "Rumanía va a exportar por primera vez gas a Moldavia", bien, que se supone que está pasando? Moldovagas se quedará con el gas cuyo destino final es Transnistria, país o región en conflicto con Moldavia y donde hay presencia militar rusa, es decir, entre Rumanía y Moldavia se van a apropiar de un gas con destino final Transnistria? Porque aparece Grecia, Gazprom, Transnistria, Moldavia, Rumanía y Rusia que sería el que suministra el gas en el punto de origen.



Moldavia ha anunciado que ese gas irá todo al 100% para Transnistria, principalmente para la central eléctrica que abastece un 80% de la electricidad moldava, y para una metalurgia y cementera que están paradas o a medio gas. 

cambian gas por electricidad y parte de las exportaciones de las industrias que reanudan su actividad los próximos días 

ya anunciaron que la tarifa de la luz bajará los próximos días después de irse por las nubes 

Rumanía solamente cobra peaje, no exporta propiamente dicho, lo que si hace es dejar pasar el gas hacia la odiada Transnistria. 

si quieres todos los detalles de la operación puedo poner las preguntas y respuestas de los internautas a Andrei Spînu, vice primer ministro de Moldavia, aunque aviso que es un tocho infumable por las respuestas llenas de datos 

el titular podría ser: "Moldavia da un giro de 180 grados hacia la región separatista de Transnistria para sobrevivir los próximos 4 meses."


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y te quedas tan ancho  , menudo payaso.


----------



## Martok (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> De falso nada, que exista la economía otomana no implica que esta sea la mejor forma de dar nivel de vida a la gente, la pequeñísima y mediocre empresa siempre ha sido un pan para hoy y hambre para mañana desde el bazar persa. Lo que sacó de la miseria a las masas fueron los salarios industriales, jamas los del mercado de abastos y la tiendecita de mierda. Lo que pasa es que para los gobiernos es una buena forma de camuflar el paro estructural, Ëspaña es un ejemplo perfecto, millones de "autonomos" fracasando una y otra vez para que no les llamen vagos.



Los "Autonomos" (entiendase el matiz) fue un invento del gobierno español y la oligarquias locales de la epoca para tapar el fracaso de su modelo económico en los 80 que solo trajo desindustrialización y un paro rampante. Ante la incapacidad de dar una solución al desempleo, incentivaron el concepto del autonomo o emprendedor, que no es otra cosa que "el búscate la vida" de toda la vida válgame la redundancia.


----------



## amigos895 (4 Dic 2022)

La madre que les parió a los trolls:


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los Moldavia están pagando ahora 6 Leu por kW/h
> 
> fuente: unimedia.info
> 
> ...



Una cosa que muchos hijos de puta psicópatas (toda la "prensaganda" que padecemos y pagamos con nuestros impuestos para más recochineo) fingen que no es problema es que los escalones de precios energéticos destruyen con mucha más intensidad el poder adquisitivo de los más pobres.
Pensar que un "minimista" moldavo se puede pagar 150 KWh con todo lo que gana (pedaleando 160 horas ya generas más de 30) da que pensar sobre lo que es un estado fallido.

Estaba hoy calculando el salario medio de 1974 en euros de este mes y ya es superior al salario medio actual en España, y estamos empezando la espiral inflacionario. Lo que la ridícula simplificación de un IPC único evita es que se vea que los índices de precios son muy diferentes según nivel de renta: curiosamente han sido más elevados durante años para las rentas medio-altas porque casi siempre los servicios educativos y sanitarios crecían muy por encima (en general en los servicios más caros hay menos competencia) . Pero con las sacudidas que viven los precios energéticos lo que está pasando es lo opuesto, el palo a las rentas bajas (que consumen todo su ingreso y gran parte en básicos) fácilmente estará en el 30-40% ahora mismo. Y eso no se va a aguantar mucho tiempo, menos aún en países como España donde se está aprovechando para ajustar salarios como no se hacía desde los tiempos más gloriosos de la represión salarial franquista. La gente aguanta unos meses (y aún no estamos en invierno que esto es muy importante) quemando ahorros o pasando privaciones, pero no va a ser mucho tiempo (y en UK y en el Este las cosas son incluso peores que aquí).
Da bastante asco que ni un solo telepredicador se haga eco de esto. En 2024 fácilmente el 70% de España y de otros países europeos vivirá objetivamente peor que en 1970 y eso es un fracaso gigantesco.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Los "Autonomos" (entiendase el matiz) fue un invento del gobierno español y la oligarquias locales de la epoca para tapar el fracaso de su modelo económico en los 80 que solo trajo desindustrialización y un paro rampante. Ante la incapacidad de dar una solución al desempleo, incentivaron el concepto del autonomo o emprendedor, que no es otra cosa que "el búscate la vida" de toda la vida válgame la redundancia.



Bueno ,eso es así en todas partes. En ese colectivo hay una polarización extraña y conviven personas al borde de la indigencia (en UK muchos, porque tienen eso de los contratos "cero horas") con profesionales de ingresos 10 y 20 veces por encima de la media. Pero si que hay cierta correlación entre la tasa de autónomos y la pobreza de una sociedad.


----------



## Martok (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Voxsera italiana sigue prestando pleitesía a sus amos, mas de uno se va a tirar de los pelos del escroto:



Esta le han dicho lo que tenia que hacer si quería ser algo y ha tragado como un fregadero.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Solo falta encontrar al que pague la fabricación como churros.



Ya nos tienen a todos...


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Millón de gracias.
> Soy un enfermo de la lectura, bordeando ya la patología grave.



Tu millón de gracias es bien recibido, y en mi condición de rata de biblioteca te absuelvo de tu sana locura por la lectura. Ego te absolvo y tal, y sigue leyendo.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (4 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Esta le han dicho lo que tenia que hacer si quería ser algo y ha tragado como un fregadero.



Pero no sin antes haber hecho campaña como antisistema.

¡¡........prometer hasta meter y tal............!!


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Dic 2022)

dos preguntas de internautas con las respuestas del vice primer ministro de Moldavia

8. ¿Tendremos más apagones masivos?

Una vez que MGRES produzca más electricidad, el riesgo de desconexiones masivas se reduce considerablemente. También reduce el riesgo de que el bombardeo ruso de la infraestructura en Ucrania provoque cortes de energía. Repito, tenemos un objetivo claro, mantener al país (hospitales, escuelas, jardines infantiles, etc.) conectado a la energía.

9️. ¿Es económicamente rentable entregar todo el volumen de gas suministrado por Gazprom a la margen izquierda a cambio de suficientes suministros de electricidad para la margen derecha?

Sí, lo es. Todos los cálculos muestran que es la mejor decisión desde el punto de vista económico. Simple, 204 mil MW al precio de mercado de 400 EUR equivalen a 81,6 millones EUR. El uso de 77,2 millones de m3 de gas para la margen derecha habría significado un ahorro de solo USD 55,2 millones (precio de mercado USD 1500, precio de Gazprom USD 785). Las cifras son aproximadas porque no podemos saber la evolución exacta de los precios.

Finalmente, en este momento difícil tomamos decisiones complicadas. Ojalá no tuviéramos una guerra en la frontera y los precios del gas y la electricidad fueran bajos como en años anteriores. Lamentablemente no es así. Tenemos guerra y sus consecuencias nos afectan a diario. Resistiremos, haremos todo lo necesario para que a las personas les resulte más fácil pasar este período. ¡Moldova será más fuerte y todos juntos, en solidaridad, lo lograremos!

Para ser claros, no apoyo los llamados a ideas como cerrar el gas de la orilla izquierda por completo. Las decisiones de los políticos deben brindar soluciones humanas para todos los ciudadanos de nuestro país.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Moldavia ha anunciado que ese gas irá todo al 100% para Transnistria, principalmente para la central eléctrica que abastece un 80% de la electricidad moldava, y para una metalurgia y cementera que están paradas o a medio gas.
> 
> cambian gas por electricidad y parte de las exportaciones de las industrias que reanudan su actividad los próximos días
> 
> ...



AAaaaa , eso cambia la historia, entonces a nuestra primer ministra moldava le a dado un ataque de inteligencia, a ver cuanto le hacen pagar en la OTAN que esas cosillas no se perdonan.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Los "Autonomos" (entiendase el matiz) fue un invento del gobierno español y la oligarquias locales de la epoca para tapar el fracaso de su modelo económico en los 80 que solo trajo desindustrialización y un paro rampante. Ante la incapacidad de dar una solución al desempleo, incentivaron el concepto del autonomo o emprendedor, que no es otra cosa que "el búscate la vida" de toda la vida válgame la redundancia.



Pero pagando impuesto de CEO de multinacional, cuando las multinacionales pagaban impuestos.


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

PODCAST DE UNA HORA EN RTVE CON ENTREVISTA A BAÑOS SOBRE SU LIBRO.









Espacio en blanco - Encrucijada mundial - 04/12/22


El coronel, Pedro Baños, experto en geopolítica, hace un repaso al mundo del futuro que nos espera.



www.rtve.es


----------



## Martok (4 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> .......



¿Este video no lo posteas? Ya se este no te mola tanto


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> dos preguntas de internautas con las respuestas del vice primer ministro de Moldavia
> 
> 8. ¿Tendremos más apagones masivos?
> 
> ...



Huyyy, que mal a sonado, a ver si para el año que viene sigue en el trabajo.

Cosas mías.


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Moldavia ha anunciado que ese gas irá todo al 100% para Transnistria, principalmente para la central eléctrica que abastece un 80% de la electricidad moldava, y para una metalurgia y cementera que están paradas o a medio gas.
> 
> cambian gas por electricidad y parte de las exportaciones de las industrias que reanudan su actividad los próximos días
> 
> ...



Se te agradece la información. Hay que ver cómo cambian las cosas de un día para otro a la que bajan las temperaturas, aún cuando la postura de Moldavia, perdón, del capataz de Moldavia es menos fiable que las promesas ya tratados norteamericanos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (4 Dic 2022)

Vaya reputisima mierda en lo que se ha convertido este hilo.
Un lodazal donde vienen muchos a soltar paridas y gilipolleces que nada tienen que ver con el tema.
Han conseguido sabotear un hilo interesante en otro donde ya no hay quien entre.
Agur y que os vaya bonito, yo ya he dejado de intentar informarme por aquí.


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> A me vino uno con chanclas y bañador, coño era verano pero tampoco es eso, bastaban unos tejanos y unas bambas, la entrevista duro poco, el tampoco quería trabajar simplemente los del INEM le obligaban a pasar.



Jo..., en chanclas y bañador, ¿por casualidad no osó a hacerte una proposición deshonesta?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



que te han pasado el testigo?
Me parece que dentro de poco dejare de saber de ti... Algunos nos gusta informarnos....


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hombre si alemania ha podido llenar sus reservas al 95%, mucha mas que el nivel al año anterior, podra al menos comprar lo mismo en lo que queda de invierno. A modo de ejemplo.
> 
> Enesimo asustaviejismo, esperate 2 semanas.



Si, efectivamente. al IGNORE. Un saludin


----------



## vettonio (4 Dic 2022)

Aeropuerto de Saint Barthélemy. 
Imágenes espectaculares.
El que graba de pie con el móvil, demuestra que no aprecia mucho su cabeza.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Aeropuerto de Saint Barthélemy.
> Imágenes espectaculares.
> El que graba de pie con el móvil, demuestra que no aprecia mucho su cabeza.
> 
> ...



Ahí es donde van de vacaciones los que están manejando todas las operaciones lucrativas con la energía que se están haciendo con el fin de hundir a Europa.


----------



## vettonio (4 Dic 2022)

EuroAsian Times
_Los cazas Gripen podrían conseguir nuevos clientes tras perder varios contratos con el F-35

_


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> EuroAsian Times
> _Los cazas Gripen podrían conseguir nuevos clientes tras perder varios contratos con el F-35
> 
> _



Yo, si no comprara F-35 por algún motivo, me pasaría al Rafale antes que al Gripen.


----------



## dabuti (4 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Voxsera italiana sigue prestando pleitesía a sus amos, mas de uno se va a tirar de los pelos del escroto:



OTANista y sionista, siamesa de VOX y Pagascal.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (4 Dic 2022)

Un grupo de ruskies destrozados por varios proyectiles de artillería Excalibur M982 mientras saqueaban una vivienda rural. Parece que los rusos han logrado noquear los drones turcos Bayraktar TB2 que tanta pupa les hicieron al inicio de la guerra pero no logran contrarrestar ni los MRLS tipo Himars ni los proyectiles de artillería Excalibur M982 y sino logran hacerlo pronto van a acabar siendo barridos en Ucrania.

Por cierto la furgoneta de Scoby Doo que se aprecia junto al camión acaba pulverizada por el impacto directo de un Excalibur de esos, solo que la cámara del dron no está enfocando en ese momento pero cuando vuelve a la escena se pueden ver todavía pedazos de la furgoneta volando.


----------



## vettonio (4 Dic 2022)

El texto sin relación con las imágenes.


----------



## manodura79 (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Lo que esta obsoleta es la doctrina artillera rusa,que no ha cambiado desde la 1º guerra mundial.
> 
> Tirar trillones de pepinos y alguno acertara.Lo cual hace que tengas que estar mas expuesto al fuego de contrabateria.
> 
> ...



La OTAN, ni Rusia, entablarán jamás un duelo artillero. Ni tampoco se disputarán nunca la superioridad aérea. Sólo en conflictos locales de baja intensidad se darán esos supuestos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vettonio (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa que muchos hijos de puta psicópatas (toda la "prensaganda" que padecemos y pagamos con nuestros impuestos para más recochineo) fingen que no es problema es que los escalones de precios energéticos destruyen con mucha más intensidad el poder adquisitivo de los más pobres.
> Pensar que un "minimista" moldavo se puede pagar 150 KWh con todo lo que gana (pedaleando 160 horas ya generas más de 30) da que pensar sobre lo que es un estado fallido.
> 
> Estaba hoy calculando el salario medio de 1974 en euros de este mes y ya es superior al salario medio actual en España, y estamos empezando la espiral inflacionario. Lo que la ridícula simplificación de un IPC único evita es que se vea que los índices de precios son muy diferentes según nivel de renta: curiosamente han sido más elevados durante años para las rentas medio-altas porque casi siempre los servicios educativos y sanitarios crecían muy por encima (en general en los servicios más caros hay menos competencia) . Pero con las sacudidas que viven los precios energéticos lo que está pasando es lo opuesto, el palo a las rentas bajas (que consumen todo su ingreso y gran parte en básicos) fácilmente estará en el 30-40% ahora mismo. Y eso no se va a aguantar mucho tiempo, menos aún en países como España donde se está aprovechando para ajustar salarios como no se hacía desde los tiempos más gloriosos de la represión salarial franquista. La gente aguanta unos meses (y aún no estamos en invierno que esto es muy importante) quemando ahorros o pasando privaciones, pero no va a ser mucho tiempo (y en UK y en el Este las cosas son incluso peores que aquí).
> Da bastante asco que ni un solo telepredicador se haga eco de esto. En 2024 fácilmente el 70% de España y de otros países europeos vivirá objetivamente peor que en 1970 y eso es un fracaso gigantesco.



En efecto. Recuerdo la hostia del 73 como si fuera hoy y la nixonada que nos ha llevado hasta aquí sin que practicamente nadie en la izquierda se diese por aludido, ni se apercibiese de lo que eso iba a significar en adelante. 
Para no lalargar el fuera de tiesto, te adjunto una bonita gráfica de la que puedes sacar muy buenas conclusiones como la trincada en USA de cinco billones de dolores a las rfentas bajas. Lo que me tuve que oir por ir a contracorriente fue divertido.





Ahora ya han decidido dejarnos en porretas o en cementerio.


----------



## vettonio (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## EGO (4 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picoero de guardia



Pikoilero=subnormal que se cree el cuento judio del la escasez de materias primas...cuento que por cierto no se creen los rusitos que tanto adoras.

No te molestes en escribir tochos para contestarme.No voy a leer nada tuyo porque lo considero basura.


----------



## manodura79 (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> No os hagais trampas al solitario.
> 
> Cuando occidente quiera te empieza a fabricar municion y vehiculos de combate como churros a una velocidad brutal.Parece mentira que creais las tonterias de los palanganeros de Moscu.
> 
> ...



Para hacer churros solo necesitas aceite y la masa esa que a saber de qué será. Para fabricar munición necesitas materias primas. Muchas materias primas. ¿Exactamente de donde la sacarás a la velocidad que dices sin declarar una economía de guerra? Porque ese ritmo de producción es incompatible con las cuatro fábricas que quedan en Europa. Además. Repito. Si la OTAN y Rusia se enfrentan no será una guerra de Javelin, HIMARS y Bayraktar.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peineto (4 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



El perfume pronto en las mejores calles de toda Europa.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> saca la cabeza del retrete del kremlin



El 35-40% del uranio enriquecido sale de Rusia. El mineral en bruto sirve para lo mismo que los cerebros de gente de letras que no sabe lo que es el uranio ni nada en realidad.


----------



## tomasjos (4 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pikoilero=subnormal que se cree el cuento judio del la escasez de materias primas...cuento que por cierto no se creen los rusitos que tanto adoras.
> 
> No te molestes en escribir tochos para contestarme.No voy a leer nada tuyo porque lo considero basura.



Entonces para que le menciona?


----------



## vettonio (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Nash (4 Dic 2022)

Cuando China está resfriada, el dolor de cabeza lo tenemos todos


China ha dado signos de debilidad económica por primera vez en décadas después de la estricta política de cero covid que ha provocado intensas protestas en todo el país




www.elconfidencial.com





"Dado lo entrelazados que están EEUU y China, en términos de comercio mundial, creemos que es improbable *una separación de las dos economías al estilo de la Guerra Fría*".


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cuando China está resfriada, el dolor de cabeza lo tenemos todos
> 
> 
> China ha dado signos de debilidad económica por primera vez en décadas después de la estricta política de cero covid que ha provocado intensas protestas en todo el país
> ...



Costaría años y muchos dolores de parto pero sospecho que es algo que se busca. Una vez que Huawei se ha meado en la cara de Occidente con su tecnología de radio ya nada es lo mismo y hay auténtico pánico a China, así que quizá las miserias que nos van metiendo con calzador no sean más que el entrenamiento para la generación entera que se comerá el desacople. Como ya llevamos una generación de estancamiento económico quizá haga falta coacción pero eso ya se ha experimentado desde 2020 y se puede apretar mucho.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> La AFU original entrenada por la OTAN se arruinó en julio.
> A fines de agosto apareció un ejército más pequeño basado en el entrenamiento, el equipo y la flor y nata de la movilización de la AFU de la OTAN, además de varios miles de "voluntarios extranjeros", incluidos al menos cientos de estadounidenses.
> 
> 
> ...



@terro6666 calladito desde la ultima vez que le mencioné donde están los avances ? al final me tengo que reir de tus "predicciones", subnormal y el @JAGGER calladita


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



el pueblo de Zelenski no son los ucranianos.


----------



## Roedr (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El 35-40% del uranio enriquecido sale de Rusia. El mineral en bruto sirve para lo mismo que *los cerebros de gente de letras que no sabe lo que es el uranio ni nada en realidad.*



hehe


----------



## El Veraz (4 Dic 2022)

Caen como moscas, como los insectos despreciables que son:


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> En un mundo en que no existieran los trabajos de mierda, solo existirían intercambios de bienes y servicios entre quienes trabajan "de verdad". De hecho esto es lo que se define como actividad económica. Personas que crean bienes y prestan servicios, los intercambian con otras personas que crean otros bienes y prestan otros servicios. El dinero aparece como una forma extremadamente útil de intercambio indirecto. Los salarios son por tanto la parte de la producción de otros que nos es asignado en función de nuestra productividad.
> 
> En el mundo real, los trabajadores de mierda NO INTERCAMBIAN BIENES NI PRESTAN SERVICIOS. El tipo de relación existente es de otra índole.
> 
> ...



El incremento sin límite de la productividad expulsa a cada vez más trabajadores del sector productivo "de verdad", de forma que el trabajo de mierda tiende a ocupar a la mayor parte de la fuerza de trabajo, no porque sean vagos por naturaleza (el trabajo de mierda también requiere esfuerzo y habilidad), sino porque la tendencia general del sistema es esa. Repito mi pregunta: si el trabajo de mierda no recibiera remuneración alguna ¿A quién le va vender el sector productivo "de verdad" la ingente cantidad de bienes y servicios que tan eficientemente produce?


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El incremento sin límite de la productividad expulsa a cada vez más trabajadores del sector productivo "de verdad", de forma que el trabajo de mierda tiende a ocupar a la mayor parte de la fuerza de trabajo, no porque sean vagos por naturaleza (el trabajo de mierda también requiere esfuerzo y habilidad), sino porque la tendencia general del sistema es esa. Repito mi pregunta: si el trabajo de mierda no recibiera remuneración alguna ¿A quién le va vender el sector productivo "de verdad" la ingente cantidad de bienes y servicios que tan eficientemente produce?



Lo curioso es cómo se va dando forma a ese sector parásito en cada lugar. Y no siempre son de todo inútiles, en USA el médico te saquea pero también te cura, las universidades privadas cuyas matrículas crecen muy por encima del IPC lo mismo, contratan a más charos para sus cositas de género pero al final producen titulados, de peor calidad cada año, pero por otros motivos. En España la prensa es enteramente parásita pero en algunos países hay medios capaces de vivir por sí mismos, la farmacia es también una gran garrapata pero algunas cosas que produce sirven... es una cosa híbrida, luego hay la charo de "compliance" que no sirve para nada ni en una fábrica de aviones ni en una televisión, pero también esas situaciones intermedias. Hay países en los que los militares bordean la indigencia y en otros son la aristocracia, en ninguno pegan un palo al agua, eso sí. Al final casi todo es política, por eso sectores iguales tienen diferentes privilegios solo por haber una frontera entre ellos.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (4 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> La idea es que todo el mundo tenga trabajos productivos
> 
> No sobra gente faltan empresas productivas



La productividad tiende a crecer indefinidamente, de forma que cada vez menos gente produce más. El trabajo productivo es cada vez menos, y cada vez hay que invertir más para crearlo.


----------



## niraj (4 Dic 2022)

*«IRA ha cambiado la dinámica para los proveedores. Toda la cadena de valor está mirando a América del Norte en lugar de a Europa»*_, reconoce Wigardt de Northvolt. «Los políticos europeos deben actuar rápidamente para garantizar que Europa siga siendo atractiva para invertir»._

.... si las empresas se van de la UE por los precios prohibitivos de la energía y porque USA les paga por que abandonen la UE, pues entonces topamos el precio del petróleo ruso para que no nos vendan y... que puede salir mal?  









El coste de la energía debilita Europa y Biden la remata: por qué la industria de las baterías mira ahora a EEUU


Europa quiere ser potencia mundial en el sector de los coches eléctricos y las baterías, pero todo se está poniendo en su contra. Al aplastante dominio de China se le une una crisis.




www.motor.es


----------



## amcxxl (4 Dic 2022)

Bajmut (Sur)
Hay informes de que Wagner ingresó a Opytnoe desde el sur y capturó una fábrica.
Además, se informa que un grupo de mercenarios georgianos con algunos soldados británicos están rodeados en la sección sur de Opytnoe (cuadrado negro en el segundo mapa).
Bajmut (Norte)
Aún no está claro quién controla Podgorodnoe... lo más probable es que esté en disputa.
Su control pondría en peligro la carretera cercana, así como la sección de Bajmut al este del río.




"No dejaremos que China moldee su región, eso sería autoritario, lo moldearemos nosotros"


----------



## rejon (4 Dic 2022)

*Una activista de Memorial asegura que "no habrá una solución diplomática" a la guerra de Ucrania.*
*Irina Shcherbakova*, cofundadora de la asociación rusa Memorial, premiada con el Nobel de la Paz en 2022, aseguró este domingo que no ve posible una "solución diplomática" en la guerra de Ucrania mientras el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, siga en el poder.

"Estoy absolutamente convencida de que no hay una solución diplomática posible con el régimen de Putin *mientras él siga ahí*", aseguró en Hamburgo Shcherbakova, quien se exilió de Rusia tras el inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania y vive actualmente en Alemania.

"La solución que se presenta ahora es una* solución militar*", afirmó la militante rusa, quien recibió en la localidad del norte de Alemania el premio Marion Doenhoff por su defensa de los derechos humanos en Rusia.

Shcherbakova dijo que una negociación diplomática solo podrá tener lugar "*cuando Ucrania considere haber ganado la guerra* y que esta se puede terminar".


----------



## niraj (4 Dic 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me








¡Es una obra maestra! El presidente del partido Conservador británico, Nadim Zahavi, instó a los trabajadores de salud del país a detener la huelga y rechazar las demandas de aumentos salariales "para enviar un mensaje claro a Putin de que no nos dividirán de esta manera". ¡Que renuncien al salario para demostrar cuánto quieren derrotar a Putin!


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



En UK están, como en España, ante un desplome del poder adquisitivo de gran parte de la población superior al de 1945 (1939 nosotros ). Y se quiere aprovechar tanto desde el sector público como desde el privado. Nos vamos a los años 60 en breve, ya estamos en los 70.


----------



## Salamandra (4 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Costaría años y muchos dolores de parto pero sospecho que es algo que se busca. Una vez que Huawei se ha meado en la cara de Occidente con su tecnología de radio ya nada es lo mismo y hay auténtico pánico a China, así que quizá las miserias que nos van metiendo con calzador no sean más que el entrenamiento para la generación entera que se comerá el desacople. Como ya llevamos una generación de estancamiento económico quizá haga falta coacción pero eso ya se ha experimentado desde 2020 y se puede apretar mucho.



China lleva con sanciones desde 2014 y cada vez van a más. Al revés este es el inicio de un desacople mucho mayor y a mi el covid ya me gustaría saber si es causa consecuencia o hacer de la necesidad virtud. No es un tema que empieza hoy.

La economía china está en plena reconversión y tiene que dar unos pasos de gigante para adaptar sus industrias para sus más menguados clientes, para las necesidades de los nuevos pobres y nuevos ricos y necesita desesperadamente sacar las divisas de países que le declaran a la cara como la mayor amenaza mundial, que ahí es nada, cuando se ha tenido que tragar el orgullo y no hacer nada con las provocaciones en la puerta de casa porque su principal acreedor le quiere hacer una quita a su dinero y le venía al pelo la menor excusa cuando lo justo cuando acaba sacar a su gente de la pobreza.

China tiene un buen papelón ahora.


----------



## frangelico (4 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> China lleva con sanciones desde 2014 y cada vez van a más. Al revés este es el inicio de un desacople mucho mayor y a mi el covid ya me gustaría saber si es causa consecuencia o hacer de la necesidad virtud. No es un tema que empieza hoy.
> 
> La economía china está en plena reconversión y tiene que dar unos pasos de gigante para adaptar sus industrias para sus más menguados clientes, para las necesidades de los nuevos pobres y nuevos ricos y necesita desesperadamente sacar las divisas de países que le declaran a la cara como la mayor amenaza mundial, que ahí es nada, cuando se ha tenido que tragar el orgullo y no hacer nada con las provocaciones en la puerta de casa porque su principal acreedor le quiere hacer una quita a su dinero y le venía al pelo la menor excusa cuando lo justo cuando acaba sacar a su gente de la pobreza.
> 
> China tiene un buen papelón ahora.



Tienen que soltar sus dólares rapidito y una de las piezas más interesantes en esto es Argentina, que está llena de recursos minerales y energéticos no explotados, Brasil es otro teatro de operaciones de esta guerra que quizá sea capaz de jugar a dos bandas al ser mas grande y autosuficientez pero a Argentina el deterioro la va a impulsar a entregarse a China y eso traerá cola.


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## NPI (5 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Tu millón de gracias es bien recibido, y en mi condición de rata de biblioteca te absuelvo de tu sana locura por la lectura. Ego te absolvo y tal, y sigue leyendo.



Muy interesante la entrevista y me he leído algún documento más de esa página. Hay aspectos sobre la "identidad ucraniana" y una carta a los anarquistas españoles. Majno murió en el 34 y de haber llegado al 36 no dudo que hubiera venido a nuestro país...


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


>



A ver cuantas semanas le dura la cuenta a Spriter. Deben de tener el récord de baneos en twitter.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (5 Dic 2022)

Alguien conoce al forista @ZHU DE ?
Me envió fotos y propuestas gay. Realmente desagradable.
Miren:


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Pero no sin antes haber hecho campaña como antisistema.
> 
> ¡¡........prometer hasta meter y tal............!!



Ya en la campaña dejó claro que apoyaba a Ucrania y cree en la OTAN. 

Lo que pasa es que la borregada no lee y luego disfruta lo votado. Aquí ni eso, la patulea patria primero embiste, después cocea y luego pregunta.


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1281825



Si Shakespeare levantara la cabeza y viera que su representante es un moraco se echaría al río.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

El del avatar reganiano al ignore de cabeza por defecar en el hilo.


----------



## UsufructO (5 Dic 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Vaya reputisima mierda en lo que se ha convertido este hilo.
> Un lodazal donde vienen muchos a soltar paridas y gilipolleces que nada tienen que ver con el tema.
> Han conseguido sabotear un hilo interesante en otro donde ya no hay quien entre.
> Agur y que os vaya bonito, yo ya he dejado de intentar informarme por aquí.



Juraria que esto ya lo dijiste hilos atrás....


----------



## Nefersen (5 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si Shakespeare levantara la cabeza y viera que su representante es un moraco se echaría al río.



Los moracos british son los únicos que siguen creyendo que UK es importante.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Dic 2022)

Cada vez que escucho a un político hablar de hacer "todos" un esfuerzo, me da cierto repelús. "Aguantaremos" "luchamos" dice. Toda su familia está fuera de Europa, tanto padres como mujer e hijos viviendo a todo lujo. A el no le va a faltar la buena comida, ni la calefacción, ni ningún lujo que necesite, no pisará una trinchera congelada, ni el ni su familia pueden morir de frio o de hambre, ni estarán en primera línea del frente. Aguantareis lo que yo os diga que aguanteis sería más correcto....Que grima me da cuando escucho a cualquier político por ejemplo los Europeos hablar de que "todos" tenemos que hacer sacrificios, mientras ellos viven a costa de los que tendrán que hacer esos sacrificios y que no saben si al mes siguiente tendrán para el alquiler o comida.

Y aún tiene la cara de decir que no puede haber luchas internas....cuando ya no sabe que hacer para quitarse de encima al alcalde de Kiev por ser un político que le puede hacer sombra en el futuro y el lo que prioriza en estos momentos es cerrar grupos políticos (ilegalizandolos) y borrar del mapa a cualquier rival político que haya tenido estos últimos años.


*Zelenski: "Aguantar el invierno, por duro que sea, nos acerca a la victoria"*

"Tenemos que hacer de todo para aguantar este invierno, por duro que sea. Y *aguantaremos*. *Aguantar este invierno es defenderlo todo*", ha subrayado.

"Defendemos nuestro hogar, y eso nos da la motivación más fuerte posible. *Luchamos* por la libertad, y eso siempre multiplica cualquier fuerza. Defendemos la verdad, y esto une a todo el mundo en torno a Ucrania".

Para pasar este invierno, según Zelenski, los ucranianos tienen que defenderse *"más que nunca",* ser "aún más resistentes" e incluso estar "más unidos que nunca" y, por ello, "no puede haber conflictos ni luchas internas".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

como si en occidente no supieran enriquecer el uranio 
no, inventamos el enriquecimiento del uranio hace 100 años pero dependemos de la tech de un estercolero*, _putincel signature_



frangelico dijo:


> El 35-40% del uranio enriquecido sale de Rusia. El mineral en bruto sirve para lo mismo que los cerebros de gente de letras que no sabe lo que es el uranio ni nada en realidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

poneros de acuerdo en el putincelato
o UK no es importante o _ejque los anglos!_




Nefersen dijo:


> Los moracos british son los únicos que siguen creyendo que UK es importante.


----------



## Feriri88 (5 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



queda algún conservador que no sea paki?


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Vaya reputisima mierda en lo que se ha convertido este hilo.
> Un lodazal donde vienen muchos a soltar paridas y gilipolleces que nada tienen que ver con el tema.
> Han conseguido sabotear un hilo interesante en otro donde ya no hay quien entre.
> Agur y que os vaya bonito, yo ya he dejado de intentar informarme por aquí.



Pues es triste pero más de la mitad de cosas no tienen que ver con el hilo , salvando a algunos distinguidos foreros que se preocupan por mantener la información.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

teniendo en cuenta que los rublos estan detras de la conflictividad laboral de la UE es un mensaje pertinente



niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



Queda algún británico en el Reino Hundido ?


----------



## Iskra (5 Dic 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 284, 04/12/2022. Vladímir Konstatínovich Kokkinaki (Novorosíisk 12 de junio jul./ 25 de junio de 1904 greg. – Moscú, 7 de enero de 1985) fue un pilot…




iwwz.org





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 284, 04/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe griego



Vladímir Konstatínovich Kokkinaki (Novorosíisk 12 de junio jul./ 25 de junio de 1904 greg. – Moscú, 7 de enero de 1985) fue un piloto de pruebas soviético ruso de etnia griega, que sirvió con el grado de mayor general en la Fuerza Aérea soviética. Dos veces Héroe de la Unión Soviética (1938 y 1957). Era hermano mayor del también Héroe de la Unión Soviética Konstantín Kokkinaki.



*Las tropas ucranianas atraviesan el río Dniéper, cerca de Jersón*. Las tropas ucranianas han alcanzado la orilla del río Dniéper, cerca de Jersón, según informes que muestras imágenes de un pequeño grupo de soldados que atraviesan las aguas en botes y alcanzan un pequeño puerto en la margen oriental donde izan la bandera de su país.

Según el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW) de Washington si ese avance se confirma las tropas ucranianas podrían empezar pronto a operar en el margen oriental. Fuentes ucranianas aseguran que todos los colaboracionistas han sido evacuados por los rusos de Oleschky, una población en la orilla oriental situada a 10 kilómetros de Jersón. No obstante, según el ISW no es claro que las tropas rusas ya se ha hayan retirado de la orilla.

Una fuente militar ucraniana, citada por la agencia Ukrinform, asegura que el puerto donde se ha izado la bandera servirá como cabecera para iniciar la recuperación de la margen oriental del Dniéper.

Es decir, ya atravesaron, pero luego, no es tan seguro, para enseguida, no obstante. Esta noticia es más falsa que la democracia yanki.

*El congelado suelo invernal allana la intensificación de las ofensivas en Ucrania*. Las tropas rusas y ucranianas se preparan para intensificar sus ofensivas en lo más crudo del invierno, que les permitirá emplear con mayor eficacia sus blindados por el congelamiento del suelo, sobre todo en el este de Ucrania, donde las temperaturas son más bajas.

«Ni los rusos ni los ucranianos van a suspender sus ataques en una de las estaciones del año más propicias para las maniobras de las unidades mecanizadas», señaló en su último informe citado Instituto. Según el ISW, precisamente los lodazales otoñales ralentizaron en las últimas semanas las operaciones de ambos bandos.

«Las condiciones del tiempo favorecen a nuestros militares en los sectores del Svatove y Kremnina. Esperamos muy pronto noticias positivas para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania», afirmó hoy el jefe de la administración militar ucraniana de la región de Lugansk, Serhiy Hayday, en su cuenta de Telegram.

Ayer este mismo «gobernador» que controla el 1% de la república Popular de Lugansk, decía que todo era muy difícil, le mandaron algunos gramos, y ya está eufórico, pensando en llegar a Moscú.

*La OPEP+ mantiene los niveles de producción de petróleo* en medio de las últimas sanciones al crudo ruso. Los países miembros del formato ampliado de la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP+) han decidido mantener la producción actual para responder a la incertidumbre de los mercados después de que la UE marcara el viernes un tope de 60 dólares (57 euros) al crudo ruso.

El resultado de la breve reunión de este domingo, realizada por videoconferencia, refleja la imprevisibilidad de la oferta y la demanda en los próximos meses, y los enormes vuelcos en los precios de la semana pasada. «Adhiriéndose al enfoque de ser proactivos y preventivos, los Países Participantes reiteraron su disposición a reunirse en cualquier momento y tomar medidas adicionales inmediatas para abordar los desarrollos del mercado y apoyar el equilibrio del mercado petrolero y su estabilidad si es necesario», según el comunicado final del encuentro, recogido en la página web de la organización.

Esto sucede en un momento en que las sanciones de la UE sobre las exportaciones de crudo de Rusia están a punto de entrar en vigor el próximo lunes, y la progresiva flexibilización de las restricciones contra la pandemia en China, lo que pondrá fin a la reducción del consumo de combustible experimentada en los últimos meses.

*Rusia no podrá a partir de este lunes exportar a Europa petróleo transportado por mar a la UE *en virtud del embargo acordado por los Veintisiete como sanción por la campaña militar lanzada por el Kremlin contra Ucrania el 24 de febrero de este año.

El embargo afectará el 90 % de importaciones europeas de petróleo ruso, es decir, unos 100 millones de toneladas o 730 millones de barriles anuales, según adelantó la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Foyen. El objetivo declarado del embargo europeo, que desde el 5 de febrero afectará también las importaciones de derivados del crudo, es minar la capacidad de Rusia para financiar sus operaciones militares en Ucrania.

Al veto a las importaciones se suma el acuerdo de los países de la Unión Europea (UE) de fijar un tope al precio del petróleo ruso de 60 dólares por barril. Aunque en vista del embargo esta medida no afecta al bloque comunitario, sí tendrá un impacto en las exportaciones de crudo ruso ya que si se vende a un precio superior al fijado no podrá ser transportado por navieras europeas ni asegurado por compañías de la UE.

A ver si entendí bien, le toparon el precio el crudo ruso, y a su vez les prohibieron importar a partir de mañana crudo ruso. ¿Y donde comprarán petroleo los europeos?, si ya con el gas están por el piso, ¿se imaginan sin petroleo?, harán lo que han estado haciendo hasta ahora, comprar en Asia el petroleo…, Ruso.

*Moscú paraliza la industria del acero ucraniana.* Para Artur Malock, el sobresalto de quedarse atrapado a casi medio kilómetro de profundidad se ha convertido en algo recurrente. El minero de 31 años recuerda que él ya atesora dos incidentes de este tipo y que el yacimiento donde trabaja ha sufrido ya en cuatro ocasiones este tipo se sucesos. «No escuchamos las explosiones. Simplemente se fue la luz», rememora.

Los ataques del pasado 23 de noviembre dejaron atrapados a 653 mineros en Krivoy Rog y a más de 2.000 en los yacimientos de carbón de Pavlograd. La coyuntura se había repetido el día 15 del mismo mes. Las operaciones de rescate exigieron una vez más recurrir a la inventiva con la que los ucranianos están afrontando el esfuerzo sistemático ruso por dejarles a oscuras y quebrar su determinación.

«Fue un operativo que requirió más de 15 horas. Usamos los generadores de una decena de tranvías como fuente de energía», explica Oleksandr Vilkul, el máximo responsable de la administración militar de esta localidad frente al gran mapa de Ucrania colocado sobre la mesa de su despacho. El yacimiento de Sergei Kolachevsky era uno de los ocho filones de mineral de hierro que seguían en activo en Krivoy Rog, un número casi anecdótico respecto a la era en la que llegaron a ser 80, como recuerda Sergey Sapsay, director de este lugar.

Pero Zelensky jura y recontra jura que ahora van a derrumbar la economía rusa.

*EEUU cree que la guerra de Ucrania ha entrado en una fase de «bajo ritmo» que durará meses*. La inteligencia de EEUU cree que el ritmo reducido en los combates en Ucrania continúe en los próximos meses y no ve mermada la voluntad de Ucrania para resistir, a pesar de los ataques a su red eléctrica y otras infraestructuras crítica durante el invierno, dijo este sábado el Director de Inteligencia Nacional.

«Ya estamos viendo una especie de ritmo reducido del conflicto… y esperamos que eso sea lo que veamos en los próximos meses», dijo Avril Haines en el Foro anual de Defensa Nacional Reagan en California. Dijo que tanto el ejército ucraniano como el ruso intentarían reacondicionarse y reabastecerse para prepararse para una contraofensiva después del invierno. «En realidad, tenemos bastante escepticismo sobre si los rusos estarán o no preparados para hacer eso. Creo que es más optimista para los ucranianos en ese período de tiempo».

Es muy extraño, todos los días se ven los avances, a veces pequeños, pero avances al fin, de parte de los rusos. Y esta gente jura que no es así. Y más extraño es, que ahora dicen que las tropas ucranianas han pasado al otro lado del río en Jersón y que se aprestan a una ofensiva en Lugansk.

*El gobierno británico apenas sabe lo que piensan los británicos, pero sí saben lo que pasa en Rusia*. El apoyo público ruso a la guerra «cae significativamente». El Ministerio de Defensa británico, en su última estimación de inteligencia, destaca de un medio de comunicación ruso independiente que el apoyo público en Rusia a la guerra en Ucrania está»cayendo significativamente». El 55% de los rusos está a favor de las conversaciones de paz con Ucrania y solo el 25% afirma apoyar la continuación del conflicto, según los datos del citado medio de comunicación independiente que ha recopilado el Servicio Federal de Protección de Rusia, una agencia del gobierno federal ruso.

Los datos son de una encuesta realizado el pasado octubre y sus resultados destacan con los del sondeo de abril de 2022 cuando el 80% afirmaba apoyar la «operación militar especial» lanzada por el Kremlin. A pesar de los esfuerzos de las autoridades rusas por imponer un control generalizado del entorno informativo, el conflicto se ha hecho cada vez más presente para muchos rusos desde la «movilización parcial» de septiembre de 2022.

El Ministerio de Defensa británico prevé que «dado que es poco probable que Rusia consiga grandes éxitos en el campo de batalla en los próximos meses, es probable que cada vez sea más difícil mantener la aprobación de la guerra entre la población rusa.

*Más de 500 ciudades ucranianas siguen sin electricidad*, después de que los ataques rusos de las últimas semanas causaran daños generalizados en la red eléctrica del país, según un funcionario del Ministerio del Interior, informa Afp. «El enemigo sigue atacando las infraestructuras esenciales del país. Actualmente, 507 localidades de ocho regiones de nuestro país están sin suministro eléctrico», declaró a la televisión ucraniana Yevgeny Yenin, viceministro primero del Interior.

En detalle, «la región de Járkov es la más afectada, donde 112 pueblos están aislados; en las regiones de Donetsk y Jersón: más de 90; la región de Nikolayev: 82; la región de Zaporizhia: 76; la región de Lugansk: 43», dijo. El sábado, las autoridades ucranianas habían vuelto a instar a los civiles a que aguantaran a pesar del deterioro de las condiciones de vida.

El gobernador de la región meridional de Nikolayev, Vitaliï Kim, declaró en la televisión que «hay que aguantar», mientras que varias veces al día los cortes de electricidad sumen a millones de ucranianos en la oscuridad, por no hablar del frío que se instala en casa, con temperaturas negativas desde hace varios días.

La perspectiva de nuevos ataques rusos a la red energética ucraniana hace temer un invierno especialmente complicado para la población civil y una nueva oleada de refugiados fuera del país. Rusia intenta asfixiar la economía ucraniana privándola de electricidad.

Pero occidente asegura que Rusia no le quedan municiones para la artillería, y luego nos dicen que 500 ciudades siguen sin electricidad.

*Los hogares en España pagan 320 euros más por la luz en lo que va de año.* El recibo de la luz para los hogares acogidos al Precio Voluntario al Pequeño Consumidor (PVPC) ha subido un 42% entre enero y noviembre de 2022, ya que alcanza una media de 1.075,05 euros, lo que supone un ascenso de 317,95 euros con respecto a lo pagado en este periodo de 2021 (757,10 euros).

Así lo refleja el simulador de la factura de la Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia (CNMC) al ser consultado por la factura de un consumidor medio con una demanda anual de 3.240 kilovatios hora (kWh), informa Servimedia. La subida acumulada en 2022 se explica por el mayor uso de fuentes convencionales como el gas natural y el carbón para producir electricidad como consecuencia del desplome de la producción hidráulica por la sequía, puesto que el coste de estas fuentes fósiles se ha disparado por la guerra de Ucrania.

*Moldavia dice que cuenta con reservas de gas para dos meses* de invierno en caso de que la gasística rusa Gazprom corte los suministros, afirmó este domingo la primera ministra moldava, Natalia Gavrilita, informa Efe.

«Tenemos reservas de 230 millones de metros cúbicos (de gas), lo que nos permitirá pasar dos meses de invierno incluso en caso de que mañana sean suspendidos totalmente los suministros», dijo la jefa del Gobierno en declaraciones la radio pública moldava. Agregó que Moldavia este año recibe de Gazprom menos de la mitad de combustible suministrado en 2021.

El consorcio gasístico ruso ha declarado que se reserva el derecho de reducir o suspender totalmente los suministros de gas a Moldavia en caso de impagos. Moldavia, enclavada entre Ucrania y Rumanía, lleva varios meses sufriendo recortes en el suministro de gas ruso y falta de electricidad, lo que ha causado grandes problemas al país, que ha tenido que pedir ayuda a la UE y comprar volúmenes adicionales a terceros países.

*EEUU desvela mañana su proyecto de ley de Defensa para 202*3. El Congreso de EE.UU. se dispone a desvelar mañana lunes los detalles del proyecto de ley de defensa, informa Reuters. Los legisladores estadounidenses se preparan para desvelar este lunes los detalles de la versión final de un voluminoso proyecto de ley de política de defensa anual que incluye disposiciones para competir con China y Rusia y para impulsar a Taiwán y Ucrania.

*En el terreno.*

Sergey Surovikin destruye todos los planes de los comandantes de la OTAN en Ucrania. El general Surovikin ya ha obligado a la OTAN a reconsiderar sus planes de suministro de armas de largo alcance. Ven que el armamento moderno no está ayudando al ejército ucraniano. 

«La captura de Kleshcheyevka ya permite a nuestras tropas avanzar hacia Chasov Yar y cortar las rutas de suministro para el enemigo atrincherado allí, mientras que la pérdida de Kurdyumovka obliga a las AFU a retirarse hacia Dzerzhinsk (Toretsk). Ya es más difícil para las AFU bombardear Gorlovka a partir de ahí. La nueva estrategia de Surovikin ha mostrado resultados brillantes. Con unos pocos golpes precisos, logró no solo desequilibrar a toda Ucrania, sino también hacer que la Unión Europea lo piense dos veces. 

EE.UU. no entregará cazas a Ucrania. El Pentágono informo que mientras los sistemas de defensa antiaérea sí son importantes para el Ejército ucraniano Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, los cazas no son una «necesidad inmediata» para Ucrania. 

Viaje de Jersón a Bajmut … sin éxito. Los militantes de Azov hicieron un intento fallido de contraatacar al grupo de asalto de Wagner cerca de Bajmut, como resultado de lo cual el comandante adjunto de la compañía del regimiento de Azov, Anton «Berserk» Radko, recibió su parte de plomo. 

5 mercenarios georgianos desnazificados cerca de Bajmut. (Artyómovsk). La embajada de Ucrania en Georgia informa que Avto Rurua, Roland Kvaratskhelia, Romeo Pichkhaya, Merab Aladashvili y Badri Markelia, que han servido en la brigada 57 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania desde marzo de 2022, volverán a casa en las bolsas para cadáveres. Fueron los mercenarios georgianos que torturaron y mataron entre risas a los prisioneros de guerra rusos en marzo y luego subieron los vídeos a la red.

Las fuerzas especiales chechenas «Ajmat» capturaron a un gran número de soldados del ejército ucraniano. 

En la región de Lvov, los ukronazis derribaron otro monumento a los héroes de la Gran Guerra Patria. 

Ciudadanos de Italia se opusieron a la participación de su país en las sanciones antirrusas y la entrega de armas a Ucrania, sin embargo sus voces fueron ignoradas y los medios se niegan a darles voz y publicar opiniones que difieren de la narrativa oficial. 

Ex militar agradece a Putin por la incorporación de Donbass a Rusia. Vladimir Putin habló con Vadim Sérik, exmilitar de la República Popular de Donetsk, durante una videoconferencia con personas discapacitadas y representantes de organizaciones sociales. 

The Economist admitió que los piratas informáticos rusos derribaron casi todos los sistemas de ciberseguridad ucranianos al comienzo de la operación militar especial, pero como admiten los funcionarios de inteligencia británicos y del Pentágono, podría haber sido peor. 

Foto: La más majestuosa tumba que representa a todos los hayan luchado por la humanidad toda, la «Tumba del soldado desconocido y la llama eterna» en Moscú, Rusia







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre
t.me/wofnon


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues es triste pero más de la mitad de cosas no tienen que ver con el hilo , salvando a algunos distinguidos foreros que se preocupan por mantener la información.



Los proucranianos han conseguido su objetivo.

Al principio de la guerra incluso habia una ucraniana que se sorprendia de la informacion que manejaba gracias entre otras cosas a este hilo, me decia que me enteraba yo antes que ella de algunas cosas, la tia ya andaba acojonada cada vez que veia un wassap mio.

Ahora ya ni miro apenas esto pues es un lodazal.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Brutal. Les falta campo a los rusos para correr.


----------



## Iskra (5 Dic 2022)

Alexandr, Ucrania. Especialmente para OpenUkraine (Open Ukraine 37# | Открытая Украина 37#). Parte I

*Idioma ruso en Ucrania*

En Ucrania, el idioma ruso no se ha oficializado en 30 años de independencia. Todo este tiempo nos han dicho que nuestro país es Ucrania, por lo que debería haber un idioma oficial: el ucraniano.

Eso sí, después de 2014 este tema ha dejado de ser discutido y considerado. Después de todo, ahora ha aparecido un argumento adicional: dicen, ¿cómo puede el idioma del agresor ser un segundo idioma en nuestro país?

Todos entendemos que la cuestión del idioma ruso en Ucrania es una cuestión completamente política, así como una cuestión de doble rasero occidental. Si consideramos la situación con los idiomas en los países occidentales y en Ucrania, todo se vuelve obvio.

*Finlandia.*
Finlandia fue una colonia sueca durante mucho tiempo. En este país, el sueco es el idioma oficial junto con el finlandés. Al mismo tiempo, vale la pena prestar atención que solo el 6% de la población habla sueco en Finlandia. Pero, a pesar de un número tan pequeño de hablantes nativos, nadie habla siquiera de cancelar su estatus. Por otro lado, a los finlandeses en Finlandia se les enseña la idea de que el idioma sueco es una parte integral de la sociedad finlandesa.

*Suiza.*
Suiza es un país multilingüe con cuatro idiomas oficiales. Al mismo tiempo, el 62% de la población del país habla alemán, el 23% habla francés, el 8% habla italiano y menos del 1% habla romanche. Es decir, de nuevo, para el 8% y menos del 1% de la población hay lenguas oficiales. Esto es normal y no se discute otra cosa.

*Irlanda.*
Irlanda fue primero una colonia británica y luego parte del Reino Unido. Pero, a pesar de la agresión de Gran Bretaña en 1919-1921 (como resultado de lo cual Irlanda perdió 6 de los condados más desarrollados industrialmente: Irlanda del Norte), los idiomas oficiales del país son el irlandés y el inglés. Y nadie piensa siquiera en plantear la cuestión de privar al inglés del estatus de lengua oficial.

*Noruega.*
El país ha aprobado provisionalmente dos idiomas noruegos. Uno, Bokmål, es un dialecto del idioma danés (como consecuencia del dominio danés en Noruega durante cuatro siglos). El segundo es Nynoshk, un nuevo idioma noruego moderno. Pero, a pesar de toda la política colonial anterior de Dinamarca, nadie en Noruega exige cancelar el estado oficial del idioma danés y cambiar completamente al nuevo noruego.

Así, como vemos, en los países occidentales a menudo incluso un porcentaje muy pequeño de la población del país recibe el estatus oficial de su idioma. Y, a pesar de la agresión o la antigua política colonial de otros países, sus idiomas no pierden su carácter oficial.

*Ucrania.*
Según el censo de población de Ucrania de 2001, casi el 30% de la población nombró al ruso su lengua materna. Sin embargo, muchas estimaciones independientes muestran una prevalencia mucho mayor del idioma ruso y su predominio real sobre el ucraniano. En las regiones central y sureste, al menos el 70% de la población habla ruso, y en muchas ciudades grandes y centros regionales, casi el 100%.

El idioma ruso en Ucrania es una cuestión puramente política. Occidente reprimió severamente la obtención del estatus de idioma oficial para el idioma ruso (incluso a pesar de las frecuentes promesas de campaña de muchos políticos). Dado que obtener tal estatus reemplazaría automáticamente el idioma ucraniano a un segundo plano, ya que tendría menos demanda, y se integraría más estrechamente a la sociedad ucraniana con la rusa. Lo que no correspondía y no corresponde a los intereses de Occidente.

En situaciones casi idénticas, Occidente siempre aplica un doble rasero. En Ucrania, con una proporción de hablantes de ruso de al menos el 30%, no permiten que el ruso sea el idioma oficial. La situación es similar en Letonia y Estonia, donde la proporción de rusos es casi una cuarta parte de la población

El objetivo es el mismo: la máxima desintegración de la población de habla rusa de estos países de la sociedad rusa y la imposición paralela de una nueva identidad.


----------



## Iskra (5 Dic 2022)

Alexandr, Ucrania. Especialmente para OpenUkraine (Open Ukraine 37# | Открытая Украина 37#). Parte II

Irinamar_Z/12071

Otro ejemplo es* Moldavia*. Aquí, no solo el idioma ruso no tiene ninguna posibilidad (a pesar de que desde 1812 hasta 1991 Moldavia formó parte casi continuamente de la Gran Rusia y, según el censo de 2004, al menos el 16% de la población habla ruso en el país), pero aparentemente no hay posibilidad para el idioma moldavo. Occidente y Rumanía en particular buscan obstinadamente que se reconozca que el idioma moldavo no existe, sino solo el rumano. Es decir, no es Moldavia quien decide esto, sino que se decide por ellos (los diplomáticos rumanos piden y exigen a otros países que reconozcan el hecho de la inexistencia del idioma moldavo). Esto también es un tema político. El objetivo explícito es la integración cultural y social de Moldavia con Rumanía y, posiblemente, la absorción completa de Moldavia por Rumanía. El objetivo implícito es separar por completo a Moldavia de Rusia.

Otro ejemplo interesante es la ex* Yugoslavia.* En el territorio de la mayoría de los estados formados después del colapso de Yugoslavia, hablan serbocroata. Es decir, serbios, croatas, bosnios y montenegrinos hablan esencialmente el mismo idioma. Pero en estos países se ha iniciado un proceso inverso en comparación con Moldavia. En lugar de reconocer un idioma único, que ciertamente contribuiría al menos a la integración cultural y social de estos estados, cada país crea su propio idioma: croata, serbio, bosnio y montenegrino. El objetivo es claro: Rusia en los Balcanes no debe tener un gran amigo y aliado unido, solo se permite una Serbia débil y desangrada, de la que se han arrancado Kosovo y Montenegro.

Qué conclusión se puede sacar. *En los países occidentales es visible al menos algún signo de democracia lingüística, cuando incluso una pequeña proporción de la población del país recibe el estatus oficial de su idioma. Luego, en los países que estuvieron o están bajo la influencia de Rusia, los problemas lingüísticos son una herramienta política que se utiliza para la lucha geopolítica. Por lo tanto, uno no debe contar con ninguna justicia.
No puedes elegir.*


----------



## Iskra (5 Dic 2022)

"Suelos cubiertos de sangre y gritos desgarradores provenientes del quirófano".

*Corriere Della Sera publica un reportaje sobre Bajmut.*

Los militares ucranianos que escoltan a los periodistas dicen que las unidades rusas han sido reforzadas con refuerzos desde la dirección de Jersón. "Estas son personas acostumbradas al combate, no entran en pánico cuando devolvemos el fuego. También notamos preparativos intensivos para una gran ofensiva", dicen los ucranianos.

Según el médico jefe del hospital de Krasny Liman, Sergei, de 28 años, las operaciones se realizan aquí sin anestesia (no se explican las razones), pero solo en casos de emergencia. Básicamente, el hospital sirve como un punto de tránsito, desde el cual los heridos estabilizados son trasladados al Dnepropetrovsk o a Kiev.

"Media hora antes de nuestra llegada, a cuatro soldados que pisaron minas les cortaron las piernas. Uno no tenía brazos", escriben los autores del material.

De media, cada día ingresan en este hospital más de un centenar de heridos, la mayoría de ellos graves o muy graves.
t.me/ZOVNR/3143


----------



## amcxxl (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

la acción se trasladó a la retaguardia, donde los kadirovitas ejecutan la orden 227



Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Brutal. Les falta campo a los rusos para correr.


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Aeropuerto de Saint Barthélemy.
> Imágenes espectaculares.
> El que graba de pie con el móvil, demuestra que no aprecia mucho su cabeza.
> 
> ...



iba un poco demasiado bajo ese piloto


----------



## España1 (5 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Bajmut (Sur)
> Hay informes de que Wagner ingresó a Opytnoe desde el sur y capturó una fábrica.
> Además, se informa que un grupo de mercenarios georgianos con algunos soldados británicos están rodeados en la sección sur de Opytnoe (cuadrado negro en el segundo mapa).
> Bajmut (Norte)
> ...



Dice soldados ucranianos cercados, no británicos.
Que susto con la traducción


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (5 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El 35-40% del uranio enriquecido sale de Rusia. El mineral en bruto sirve para lo mismo que los cerebros de gente de letras que no sabe lo que es el uranio ni nada en realidad.



Cerebros sin refinar acaso?


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Sé que os voy a dar el lunes...


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Nash (5 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La gente huye de España, de Francia, de Italia, de USA...
> La pobreza está en todo el imperio capitalista desde siempre. Las migraciones son producto de naciones donde impera el capitalismo y el liberalismo lo ha normalizado. El capitalismo sólo otorga prosperidad al 0,1% de la población a costa de los demás. Su mayor logro es hacer concesiones al vulgo cuando amenaza el comunismo.











Aumenta un 70% la 'fuga de cerebros' tecnológicos respecto al año pasado


España se enfrenta a la mayor fuga de talento tecnológico de su historia que -junto con la escasez de talento 3.0 global- impide cubrir una demanda de 120.400 empleos TIC por la falta de cualificación necesaria. Lo que supone un aumento del 70% con respecto a 2021, según datos de DigitalES, la...



www.eleconomista.es





España se enfrenta a la mayor fuga de talento tecnológico de su historia que -junto con la escasez de talento 3.0 global- impide cubrir una demanda de 120.400 empleos TIC por la falta de cualificación necesaria. Lo que supone un aumento del 70% con respecto a 2021, según datos de DigitalES, la patronal del sector tecnológico. Asociación que representa a más de 60 empresas presentes en toda la cadena de valor digital en España que el pasado ejercicio ya facturan en España el equivalente al 3% del PIB.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

MUNDO

5 diciembre 2022 00:01
*La exportación suplica: la ONU se unió al desbloqueo de fertilizantes rusos en Letonia*
¿Podrá la organización convencer a Riga de que levante las sanciones y permita la entrega de carga rusa a África


La ONU, a pedido de la Federación Rusa, está negociando con Riga para desbloquear los fertilizantes rusos retenidos en los puertos de Letonia. Esto fue informado a Izvestiya por Dmitry Polyansky, Primer Representante Adjunto de la Federación Rusa ante la Organización Mundial. Según nuestro Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, Letonia representa más del 80% del volumen total de estos productos bloqueados en puertos extranjeros. La embajada de la república en la Federación Rusa aclaró que los bienes fueron detenidos porque pertenecen a empresas sancionadas. La misión diplomática confirmó que están negociando para resolver el tema con la ONU y la Comisión Europea. El portavoz de la CE, Peter Stano, dijo a Izvestia que las restricciones de la UE no están dirigidas contra los fertilizantes y productos rusos. Y los expertos creen que Letonia eventualmente aceptará los términos de la ONU y desbloqueará a todo el partido.

*Problema de puerto*
Anteriormente, en una entrevista con Izvestia, el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Vershinin, dijo: Los países de la UE todavía tienen 280.000 toneladas de fertilizantes rusos en sus puertos. La mayoría de ellos están ubicados en los puertos de Letonia. Los volúmenes restantes se encuentran en Estonia, Bélgica y los Países Bajos.

- Me gustaría enfatizar que hasta el 80% de estas 280 mil toneladas permanecen en Letonia. Y todavía no ha dado ningún permiso para iniciar el proceso de envío”, señaló el diplomático.

Buques con fertilizantes fueron detenidos en puertos europeos de algunos países luego de que sus productores fueran incluidos en las listas de sanciones. Rusia decidió donar estos fertilizantes a países necesitados, principalmente aquellos ubicados en África. Como aclaró el jefe de la Unión Rusa de Industriales y Empresarios (RSPP), Dmitry Mazepin , en una reunión con Vladimir Putin el 23 de noviembre, miles de toneladas de fertilizantes Uralchem, Akron y Eurochem ahora están congeladas en los puertos de Estonia, Letonia, Bélgica y Los países bajos. En este contexto, la RSPP recurrió a la ONU y la Unión Africana para resolver el problema. 


El primer representante adjunto de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU, Dmitry Polyansky, explicó a Izvestia que las Naciones Unidas están al tanto de la solicitud de Moscú de desbloquear estos productos para su posterior transporte a los países en desarrollo.

“Este problema [con el desbloqueo de los fertilizantes rusos en Letonia] ya está siendo planteado activamente por la ONU de acuerdo con nuestro memorándum”, subrayó el diplomático.

Esta es la segunda parte del acuerdo de paquete de granos, que se concluyó este año en Estambul.

AYUDA "IZVESTIA"
El primer documento del acuerdo de granos es un acuerdo entre la Federación Rusa, Turquía, la ONU y Ucrania. Sin embargo, Moscú y Kyiv lo concluyeron por separado: cada parte firmó un documento con Turquía y la ONU. El acuerdo prevé la creación de corredores marítimos seguros para la exportación de cereales ucranianos desde tres puertos: Odessa, Chornomorsk y Yuzhny.

La segunda parte del "paquete" es el "Memorándum sobre asistencia en la promoción de productos agrícolas y fertilizantes rusos en los mercados mundiales". Fue firmado entre la Federación Rusa y la ONU. Según este documento, la organización mundial debería involucrarse en el trabajo para eliminar las restricciones que impiden que la Federación Rusa exporte sus productos y fertilizantes. La duración del contrato es de tres años.
El 11 de noviembre, Sergei Vershinin sostuvo una reunión con representantes de la ONU en Ginebra, luego de lo cual la organización hizo un llamado a la comunidad mundial para eliminar los obstáculos a la exportación de fertilizantes de Rusia.


El mismo día, se supo que los Países Bajos levantaron las restricciones al buque ruso y permitieron el envío de 20 mil toneladas de productos a Malawi. Se llevan a cabo en el puerto de Rotterdam desde marzo de este año. Pero lo desbloqueado es solo una pequeña parte del volumen total de fertilizantes rusos detenidos.

*Nombres de sanciones*
La embajada de Letonia en la Federación Rusa confirmó a Izvestia que están negociando con la ONU sobre este tema.

“En el territorio de la república se han congelado cargamentos de fertilizantes minerales pertenecientes a empresas controladas por una persona sancionada. El gobierno letón es plenamente consciente de los riesgos de una crisis alimentaria mundial que plantean las "actividades" militares rusas contra Ucrania. Por lo tanto, Letonia está trabajando en estrecha colaboración con la ONU y la Comisión Europea para resolver este problema de conformidad con la regulación legal de sanciones de la UE, especificó la misión diplomática.

Los fertilizantes de Rusia no están sujetos a sanciones occidentales, ya que se consideran bienes humanitarios. Las restricciones de la UE "no están dirigidas al comercio de productos agrícolas y alimenticios, incluidos el trigo y los fertilizantes, entre terceros países y Rusia", dijo a Izvestia el portavoz de la Comisión Europea, Peter Stano.


Recordó que los paquetes de sanciones de la UE prevén "excepciones excepcionales" para las operaciones de fertilizantes.

“Pero hasta que Rusia detenga sus acciones ilegales contra Ucrania , la UE seguirá redoblando sus esfuerzos para trabajar con terceros países, en particular en el tema de la seguridad alimentaria ”, subrayó Stano.

https://iz.ru/1393199/liubov-lezhneva/poniat-i-pustit-rf-gotova-besplatno-postavit-udobreniia-bednym-stranam
Según el director del programa del Valdai Club, Ivan Timofeev, es poco probable que la UE introduzca excepciones adicionales para la exportación de fertilizantes, ya que todo está estipulado en paquetes de sanciones anteriores. Aunque "de hecho, hay excesos", apuntó el experto en una entrevista con Izvestia. Cabe señalar que París se ha comprometido activamente a resolver el problema del suministro de fertilizantes rusos: el 16 de noviembre, el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, anunció la creación de un corredor para garantizar el suministro a África. El nuevo mecanismo estará operativo en las próximas semanas, dijo.

Según el analista político Kerim Has, Macron, con sus acciones, quiere apoderarse parcialmente de la iniciativa del presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, quien se convirtió en el principal "padre" del acuerdo de granos firmado en julio en Estambul.

- Parece extraño que, por alguna razón, se necesite un nuevo corredor para la exportación de fertilizantes; después de todo, hay una ruta del Mar Negro. Crear un nuevo corredor de fertilizantes parece inútil. Rusia realmente no necesita un intermediario en la persona de Francia para suministrar sus fertilizantes: Moscú necesita que los europeos simplemente desbloqueen los fertilizantes rusos en los puertos europeos, explicó el experto.

Según él, los países bálticos eventualmente tendrán que aceptar los términos de la ONU y Rusia, desbloqueando la exportación de fertilizantes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

*En Bakhmut, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen una grave escasez de equipo militar.*
Hoy, 08:53

Un cambio brusco en el clima y el inicio del invierno tuvieron un impacto negativo en las acciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Bakhmut, lo que exacerbó el problema con las piezas de repuesto para los vehículos blindados MaxxPro, Bushmaster, Sisu y Kirpi. 

Para suministrar a las tropas municiones y medicinas, los ucranianos se ven obligados a utilizar vehículos blindados de transporte de personal MT-LB de fabricación soviética, entregados desde las regiones de Dnepropetrovsk y Kharkiv. Junto a ello, el personal militar tiene que llegar al frente en vehículos civiles, lo que aumenta las ya elevadas pérdidas entre el personal de las fuerzas regulares y unidades de defensa territorial.

Así, del 30 de noviembre al 4 de diciembre, una aguda escasez de vehículos blindados causó grandes pérdidas entre los soldados de las brigadas 109 y 241 de defensa en el sureste en el área de Experimental, el regimiento de nacionalistas bielorrusos que lleva el nombre Kastus Kalinouski, así como la brigada 71 Jaeger. Tratando de salir del fuego de las fuerzas aliadas, la "Legión Extranjera" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdió cinco mercenarios de Georgia.

También se está desarrollando una situación difícil en la formación nacionalista "Azov" (reconocida como organización terrorista en Rusia). Además de la pérdida de un gran número de militantes, el batallón también perdió a su comandante adjunto de compañía, Anton Radko, quien resultó gravemente herido.

El mayor daño a los Ukronazis lo causan los misiles guiados antitanque Kornet y Konkurs utilizados en el área de Bakhmut por los cazas Wagner PMC, así como los tanques rusos T-80BV con apoyo de fuego de los cañones Giacint-B D-20.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

RT edición en alemán

*Centro de Donetsk bombardeado *

Ucrania ha vuelto a bombardear zonas civiles de la ciudad rusa de Donetsk este lunes, lanzando proyectiles pesados sobre barrios residenciales.

Las fuerzas de Kiev dispararon 10 cohetes BM-21 Grad en el distrito de Voroshilovsky a las 3:49 am (hora local), según indicaron las autoridades locales. 

De momento, se reportan informa de que se hayan producido víctimas.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

En Bielorrusia filmaron un tren con sistemas de defensa aérea rusos "Tor" y otros equipos militares


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

Socavando el BMP-2 en la mina antitanque TM-62 durante un intento de ataque en las cercanías de Ugledar


----------



## Loignorito (5 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cada vez que escucho a un político hablar de hacer "todos" un esfuerzo, me da cierto repelús. "Aguantaremos" "luchamos" dice. Toda su familia está fuera de Europa, tanto padres como mujer e hijos viviendo a todo lujo. A el no le va a faltar la buena comida, ni la calefacción, ni ningún lujo que necesite, no pisará una trinchera congelada, ni el ni su familia pueden morir de frio o de hambre, ni estarán en primera línea del frente. Aguantareis lo que yo os diga que aguanteis sería más correcto....Que grima me da cuando escucho a cualquier político por ejemplo los Europeos hablar de que "todos" tenemos que hacer sacrificios, mientras ellos viven a costa de los que tendrán que hacer esos sacrificios y que no saben si al mes siguiente tendrán para el alquiler o comida.
> 
> Y aún tiene la cara de decir que no puede haber luchas internas....cuando ya no sabe que hacer para quitarse de encima al alcalde de Kiev por ser un político que le puede hacer sombra en el futuro y el lo que prioriza en estos momentos es cerrar grupos políticos (ilegalizandolos) y borrar del mapa a cualquier rival político que haya tenido estos últimos años.
> 
> ...



Vitali Klichkó, actual alcalde de Kiev, es un tipo acostumbrado a luchar y ganar. Su palmarés en su etapa anterior como luchador es de 45 victorias, 43 por KO y 2 derrotas. Soportar que estén machacando la ciudad que tiene bajo su mando le debe resultar insoportable, y creo que las reacciones ante ese sentimiento visceral, son la fuente de las discrepancias con Farlopensky. Que puedan existir intereses políticos por parte de Klichkó es factible. Lo descrito es una realidad que no podemos poner en duda.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



Supongo que la idea es que una vez sigan en huelga se les pueda detener posteriormente por traición y colaboración con el enemigo. Ya declararán la guerra otro día, pero la acusación está ahím lista para ejecutarse.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues es triste pero más de la mitad de cosas no tienen que ver con el hilo , salvando a algunos distinguidos foreros que se preocupan por mantener la información.



Por mi parte me comprometo a meter en spoiler cualquier mensaje que incluya fuera de tópico. Creo que esa es la solución más óptima. Es cierto que se ensucia el hilo con las salidas, pero también que estamos en una *etapa aburrida* que nos seduce a cambiar de tema. Debemos conciliar esa realidad con un correcto hacer al escribir. Spoiler manda, debemos usarlo y reclamarlo.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cada vez que escucho a un político hablar de hacer "todos" un esfuerzo, me da cierto repelús. "Aguantaremos" "luchamos" dice. Toda su familia está fuera de Europa, tanto padres como mujer e hijos viviendo a todo lujo. A el no le va a faltar la buena comida, ni la calefacción, ni ningún lujo que necesite, no pisará una trinchera congelada, ni el ni su familia pueden morir de frio o de hambre, ni estarán en primera línea del frente. Aguantareis lo que yo os diga que aguanteis sería más correcto....Que grima me da cuando escucho a cualquier político por ejemplo los Europeos hablar de que "todos" tenemos que hacer sacrificios, mientras ellos viven a costa de los que tendrán que hacer esos sacrificios y que no saben si al mes siguiente tendrán para el alquiler o comida.
> 
> Y aún tiene la cara de decir que no puede haber luchas internas....cuando ya no sabe que hacer para quitarse de encima al alcalde de Kiev por ser un político que le puede hacer sombra en el futuro y el lo que prioriza en estos momentos es cerrar grupos políticos (ilegalizandolos) y borrar del mapa a cualquier rival político que haya tenido estos últimos años.
> 
> ...



Lo dice un tío que en pleno invierno siempre aparece en camiseta dentro de su despacho.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Dic 2022)

"Ahorrar energía es clave para luchar contra el cambio climático y reducir la dependencia energética de la UE". 

Se trata del lema con el que Bruselas prepara una campaña de concienciación para intentar convencer a la población de que debe recortar "al menos" un 40% el consumo de energía. 

Y los hogares van dentro del tijeretazo.


----------



## Mabuse (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Fíjense ustedes que en Spain todo es diferent, mientras aquí eran los rojos los que quemaban iglesias, en la europa civilizada son los azules los encargados de tales menesteres.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

_...gas a los estadounidenses, pero los precios para los consumidores de EE. UU. y Europa difieren: para los consumidores de la UE son seis veces mayor que para los estadounidenses. Esto afecta "el poder adquisitivo y la competitividad" de las dos sociedades, subrayó Macron.
“Quiero que seamos aliados, quiero que seamos amigos, quiero que seamos socios. Quiero cooperar con Estados Unidos, pero no quiero ser dependiente”, dijo Macron._


----------



## rascachapas (5 Dic 2022)

Ojo a la noticia de Elon Musk que ha hablado de la censura en twitter sobre los negocios turbios de Hunter Biden en Ucrania, que hasta dijo newtral que era fake news y ahora ya ha salido en el telediario, pocos segundos ha durado, pero ya lo admiten.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

las "élites" dominantes y ejercientes en Europa son, definitivamente imbéciles y además desesperadas.
Las causas de la desesperación no es la misma de una nación a otra, pero visto en amplitud general,
ninguna de esas "élites" tiene capacidad para poder cambiar el rumbo que conduce a la catástrofe,
y que se está desencadenando ante nuestros ojos. La locomotora imperial se ha desbocado talmente,
que va a salirse de las vías mucho antes del esperado choque contra el destino histórico civilizatorio..


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Han tomado por estupidas a las enfermeras…no tienen límites…


----------



## Mitrofán (5 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Si Shakespeare levantara la cabeza y viera que su representante es un moraco se echaría al río.



shakespeare no conoció el imperialismo europeo del s XIX ni la revolución científico-industrial, esas cosas anómalas y efímeras que han definido (y definen todavía para algunos) la superioridad política, social y moral de occidente. shakespeare tenía en muy alta estima las civilizaciones orienteales en general. era consciente de que los anglos los sajones, los jutos y adyacentes eran sólo unos advenedizos recién llegados a la civilización.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> las "élites" dominantes y ejercientes en Europa son, definitivamente imbéciles y además desesperadas.
> Las causas de la desesperación no es la misma de una nación a otra, pero visto en amplitud general,
> ninguna de esas "élites" tiene capacidad para poder cambiar el rumbo que conduce a la catástrofe,
> y que se está desencadenando ante nuestros ojos. La locomotora imperial se ha desbocado talmente,
> que va a salirse de las vías mucho antes del esperado choque contra el destino histórico civilizatorio..





*El confidencial*

*La revolucionaria hipótesis sobre el suicidio: parásitos y microbios alteran nuestros actos*
*Virus, bacterias y organismos parasitarios alteran el comportamiento del huésped hasta consecuencias fatales, según muchos estudios animales y algunos indicios en el ser humano*

_(...)La hipótesis del parásito manipulador acumula cada vez más evidencias científicas, pero un ejemplo clásico es Toxoplasma gondii, el protozoo que causa la toxoplasmosis. Para completar su ciclo de vida, necesita pasar por el aparato digestivo del gato o de otros felinos, pero en su camino hasta allí llega a alterar asombrosamente el comportamiento de otras especies. Un ratón siempre huye cuando huele a gato, pero si el roedor está infectado por Toxoplasma gondii, su sentido del olfato está tan alterado que hace exactamente lo contrario: siente una atracción por el animal que lo va a devorar, de manera que el parásito logra su objetivo: llegar al estómago del felino. _
_
_


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Las grandes compañias son mucho más eficientes que las pequeñas. Lo que implica más beneficios con menos empleados.
> 
> Si hay 100 empresas que generan bienes equivalentes a los que pueda generar 1 sola gran corporación, la cantidad de dinero que termina en manos de los trabajadores es muy superior con muchas pequeñas empresas que con 1 o 2 muy grandes y muy eficientes pk el numero de empleados que van a necesitar esas 100 empresas para producir lo mismo que la grande es muy superior.
> 
> ...



El concepto se llama economía de escala, la productividad y los beneficios crecen con el tamaño y aplica en todos los sectores salvo aparentemente en la AAPP española donde a pesar de tener en algunos casos tamaños enormes, las productividades apenas crecen con respecto a tamaños mínimos. He trabajado años en el sector IT en las AAPP y aquí te encuentras con diferencia con las mayores resistencias al cambioEl funcionario español no quiere trabajar mejor, quiere que no le jodan ni le molesten demasiado.


----------



## Julc (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Y toda la razón tiene.
Los listos cogieron sus BMWs y Lexus y se largaron.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Dic 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> Shakespeare no conoció el imperialismo europeo del s XIX ni la revolución científico-industrial, esas cosas anómalas y efímeras que han definido (y definen todavía para algunos) la superioridad política, social y moral de occidente. shakespeare tenía en muy alta estima las civilizaciones orientales en general. era consciente de que los anglos los sajones, los jutos y adyacentes eran sólo unos advenedizos recién llegados a la civilización.





Spoiler: Sobre la nacionalidad de Shakespeare, 'Fortinbrás'.



Para mi que Shakespeare no era un inglés puro. Usa en más de una ocasión nombres propios que hasta podrían hacernos aceptar que algo tenía de español e incluso de catalán, valenciano o mallorquín ¿y por qué? analicemos el nombre de este personaje de Hamlet: 'Fortinbrás'. En inglés no significa nada, pero en valenciano sí: 'Fort' fuerte, 'in' en, 'brás' brazo. 'Fuerte en brazo' o mejor 'el del brazo fuerte' ¿y qué hace un inglés usando un nombre así en sus escritos? buena pregunta.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mitrofán (5 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Y toda la razón tiene.
> Los listos cogieron sus BMWs y Lexus y se largaron.



ayer me sorprendió ver un coche ucraniano que sólo era un corolla!! estuve a punto de hacerle una foto.


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para poder hacer lo que dice el conforero hay que ponerse en modo economía de guerra, y los países de la UE no tienen a día de hoy la capacidad para ello sin que sus economías se resientan aún más. Faltan recursos de todo tipo, y también lo que dices, personal cualificado.
> 
> Por no mencionar que para la población local esos países no están en guerra. A ver cómo les convencen para que hagan más sacrificios.



Es hacerse trampas al solitario, por supuesto que Occidente puede aumentar su capacidad de fabricar armas y por supuesto que tiene un coste. Y por supuesto Rusia es capaz de fabricar más armas también. Si esto depende de esas capacidades tenemos guerra para decenios, lo que ocurre es que también depende de ese coste.


----------



## Bishop (5 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> [...]
> *Rusia está empezando a fabricar su propio equipo* litográfico para la producción de *microchips. Con una producción mejor que Holanda.* Desarrollamos láseres ultravioletas ultraduros, tenemos nuestra propia producción de lentes ultrapuras, producimos materiales ultrapuros, y nuestra propia ciencia fundamental en el campo (láseres, aceleradores de partículas, materiales ultrapuros, lentes, procesos tecnológicos) es muy progresiva. Además, ahora se están construyendo edificios para las futuras instalaciones de producción que entrarán en funcionamiento en 2024. Los demostradores tecnológicos (plantas piloto) ya han demostrado la posibilidad de producir heteroestructuras multicapa con un proceso de fabricación de hasta unidades nanométricas e incluso de menos de una unidad. *Ni siquiera los holandeses (y son los únicos fabricantes de este tipo de equipos) fueron capaces de alcanzar este nivel de rendimiento. *¿Qué significa?
> 
> Significa que ellos también lo hicieron, financiaron el trabajo, formaron a los especialistas, llevaron a cabo la I+D. Pero *teniendo en cuenta que Rusia tiene la mayor parte de la producción mundial de sustratos para microchips, silicio y gases neutros puros, a mediados - finales de esta década tendremos autarquía completa en el nivel técnico más alto en el área de la producción de la base de microcomponentes. La industria nacional, con este escalón, se está preparando *activamente para ello.
> [...]



Ojo con esto, que es casi más importante que todo lo demás. Si esto es verdad, a alguno, la coña de las lavadoras se le va a convertir en un rechinar de dientes. Y si China remata la faena quedándose con TSMC... ya no te digo.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Rusia aportará la energía necesaria 
*Ucrania quiere producir sus propias armas para afrontar una guerra que se alargue años*
*Kiev inicia la reconstrucción de su industria militar para reducir la dependencia del suministro de los países aliados. *


----------



## Mabuse (5 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Sobre la nacionalidad de Shakespeare, 'Fortinbrás'.
> 
> 
> 
> Para mi que Shakespeare no era un inglés puro. Usa en más de una ocasión nombres propios que hasta podrían hacernos aceptar que algo tenía de español e incluso de catalán, valenciano o mallorquín ¿y por qué? analicemos el nombre de este personaje de Hamlet: 'Fortinbrás'. En inglés no significa nada, pero en valenciano sí: 'Fort' fuerte, 'in' en, 'brás' brazo. 'Fuerte en brazo' o mejor 'el del brazo fuerte' ¿y qué hace un inglés usando un nombre así en sus escritos? buena pregunta.



Chéspir tomó péstamos de muchas lenguas, especialmente español e italiano, donde se estaban dando las mayores y mejore obras literrarias de la época. Es normal que un escritor devore literatura, e inglesa no había mucha. Además enriquecía el lenguaje, que era bastante primitivo y le daba exostismo a los personajes.


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Iban con 10 años de atraso...como siempre.
> 
> Ademas todo a base de espiar occidente,como paso con las bombas atomicas.
> 
> ...



De donde sacaron las bombas atómicas las americanos?? La idea y los primeros diseños se los paso un holandes que trabajaba en el instituto Kaiser Guillermo y que no quiso cambiar su nacionalidad a la alemana y huyo con sus secreto a UK/USA...El robo de secretos industriales debería ser asignatura de las carreras de ciencias e ingenieria y más en tiempos de guerra.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Sobre la nacionalidad de Shakespeare, 'Fortinbrás'.
> 
> 
> 
> Para mi que Shakespeare no era un inglés puro. Usa en más de una ocasión nombres propios que hasta podrían hacernos aceptar que algo tenía de español e incluso de catalán, valenciano o mallorquín ¿y por qué? analicemos el nombre de este personaje de Hamlet: 'Fortinbrás'. En inglés no significa nada, pero en valenciano sí: 'Fort' fuerte, 'in' en, 'brás' brazo. 'Fuerte en brazo' o mejor 'el del brazo fuerte' ¿y qué hace un inglés usando un nombre así en sus escritos? buena pregunta.



*Off-topic Shakespeariano*

El ingles de aquellos tiempos tenia una fuerte influencia francesa y fuerte en francés s e llama "fort" y brazo "bras" simplemente introduce en medio la preposición inglesa "in" que significa "en" y ya tienes el "Fortinbras" que más o menos querría decir "fuerza en los brazos"


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> asustaviejismo esteril, hoy energia mas barata que hace un año.







En España ahora mismo estamos con precios máximos iguales a los alcanzados en Agosto... Que esta pasando???


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Más presión


Artículo Original: Antifashist El diputado del Parlamento de Ucrania David Arajamia ha afirmado que las nuevas negociaciones entre Kiev y Moscú podrían celebrarse en la segunda mitad de 2023. “Sinc…




slavyangrad.es











Más presión


05/12/2022

Artículo Original: Antifashist 


El diputado del Parlamento de Ucrania David Arajamia ha afirmado que las nuevas negociaciones entre Kiev y Moscú podrían celebrarse en la segunda mitad de 2023. “Sinceramente, creo que esto puede darse cuando los ciclos electorales comiencen tanto en Rusia como en Estados Unidos, es decir, en algún momento de la segunda mitad del año que viene, cuando la carrera presidencial en Estados Unidos ya haya comenzado”, insistió. David Arajamia fue la persona que encabezó la delegación ucraniana en las conversaciones de paz con Rusia la pasada primavera.

“David Arajamia ha anunciado las nuevas condiciones de Ucrania para el inicio de conversaciones de paz con la Federación Rusa. Desde los últimos contactos, se han añadido dos condiciones:

Un tribunal militar
Desnuclearización de Rusia
Según las autoridades ucranianas, las consultas solo pueden comenzar cuando esos puntos se hayan cumplido. Incluso para las actuales autoridades de la Federación Rusa [dispuestas a realizar todo tipo de concesiones] la rendición voluntaria del armamento nuclear es un _gesto de buena voluntad _excesivo que no pueden aceptar. Objetivamente, actualmente la situación no permite esas condiciones, que son de rendición, no de paz. Así que estamos más lejos de un intento de congelar el conflicto o al menos de una mínima tregua. Los acuerdos locales sobre intercambio de prisioneros y sobre la central nuclear de Zaporozhie están en curso, pero no se puede hablar de una aproximación integral”, escribió el canal de Telegram _ZeRada_.

“Nuestra fuente informa de que el frente se ha levantado y la artillería de largo alcance ha entrado en la batalla. En ello, Ucrania es inferior a los rusos en número de barrilles. Por cada cañón ucraniano hay seis rusos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también escasean de munición. Todos comprenden que Ucrania está sufriendo más bajas que los rusos en este momento “estático”. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron grandes bajas en la campaña militar de otoño, incluso los estadounidenses lo admiten. Está claro que la Oficina del Presidente está intentando acumular fuerzas en la retaguardia para la próxima campaña militar, pero la crisis energética añade problemas. Al mismo tiempo, continúan los ataques sobre posiciones fortificadas rusas, que llevan a constantes pérdidas de equipamiento ucraniano.

Los rusos han equilibrado gradualmente la cuestión del número de drones, aunque siguen siendo inferiores al Ejército Ucraniano en cuanto a la inteligencia de satélites (Ucrania recibe inteligencia de Estados Unidos y la OTAN). La fuente indica que se insiste de nuevo a los socios occidentales sobre la cuestión del sabotaje en la entrega de material. Se entrega exactamente lo que se considera necesario para la defensa, no para el ataque. La situación de la crisis ucraniana se puede describir así: todo es complicado”, escribió el canal de Telegram ucraniano _Legitimny_.

“Compañeros, si veis la situación a través del prisma de la fórmula Sullivan, se pueden comprender las acciones de Occidente. Ante nuestros ojos se está presentando un reto a Rusia en el que no importan los intereses de Ucrania, que no es sujeto de las relaciones internacionales. Por desgracia, la Oficina del Presidente no conoce suficientemente la historia para comprender cómo se llegará al final a un tratado de paz”, apuntó el canal de Telegram _Rezident_.

En los últimos días, la prensa occidental ha empezado a escribir que Estados Unidos y sus aliados empujan a Ucrania a negociar con Rusia. Tras esos mensajes, Zelensky presentó las condiciones para iniciar el diálogo. Según el presidente ucraniano, son “el restablecimiento de la integridad territorial [según las fronteras reconocidas en 1991, es decir, incluida Crimea], respeto a la carta de Naciones Unidas, compensación por todas las pérdidas, castigo a cada criminal de guerra y garantías de que esto no ocurrirá de nuevo”. Hace unos meses, el líder ucraniano firmó un decreto que prohíbe negociar con el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin.

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, afirmó el lunes que Rusia sigue abierta al diálogo con Ucrania, pero no hay posibilidad de continuarlo, ya que Kiev ha oficializado la negativa a negociar con Rusia. Según apuntó el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia Andrey Rudenko, Rusia no pone prerrequisitos para negociar con Ucrania, pero Kiev debe mostrar buena voluntad. María Zajarova, portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, insistió en que Kiev y sus socios no quieren negociar, su objetivo es destructivo.


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Que mona y que moderna queda en las reuniones ... en realidad una borracha escala posiciones en el partido. Más humo en los gobiernos occidentales diciendo cosas que le mandan decir.


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Dic 2022)

En la ciudad rusa de Belgorod, hasta 700 refugios se han habilitado junto con carteles en la fachada de los edificios donde se ubican para informar a los ciudadanos de su existencia. 
En la ciudad de *Novokuznetsk*, hasta 3.000 refugios se han construido.


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Francia:
> 
> Se cerrarán las escuelas por la mañana si hay cortes de luz.
> 
> ...



Ya las estamos viendo ...Cuando en Francia escasea la luz, aumenta la cantidad que exportamos hasta el tope posible y mira que bien nos va .. Factura a precios de Agosto y máximos de siempre ...




Estas navidades en lugar de ventanas abiertas nos van a recomendar la cena de nochevieja con velitas y candelabros que son lo más cool del año ...


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

*Violento desplome del 10% en el precio del gas natural, cuarto día consecutivo de bajadas de precio. *


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
de los días 3 y 4 de diciembre de 2022*

Territorios fronterizos rusos:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la aldea de Tishanka y la aldea de Krasnoye en la región de Belgorod, dañando edificios residenciales y líneas de suministro de gas y electricidad. No hubo víctimas ni heridos.

▪ El enemigo atacó el pueblo de Guevo y la aldea de Kucherovo en la región de Kursk, sin que hubiera víctimas civiles.

Dirección de Starobel:

▪ En la zona de Liman, las unidades ucranianas lanzaron una ofensiva hacia Ploshchanka. Las fuerzas rusas rechazaron el ataque del enemigo, obligándolo a retirarse con pérdidas de personal y equipo.

Al mismo tiempo, las AFU avanzaron hacia Krasnopopovka. Las unidades rusas contraatacaron, haciendo retroceder a las formaciones ucranianas a sus posiciones originales.

▪ A lo largo de toda la línea de contacto continuaron los duelos de artillería: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon concentraciones enemigas en Ternova, Berestovo, Vishneve y Tabaivka.

Dirección Kramatorsk:

▪ El sábado, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron la planta de construcción de maquinaria Starokramatorsk en Kramatorsk. Se produjo un incendio en las instalaciones.

Soledar la dirección:

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), continúan los combates en los alrededores de Opytne. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas rodearon a un grupo de mercenarios georgianos, eliminando al menos a cinco hombres.

El mando ucraniano está redistribuyendo unidades adicionales en la zona para compensar las pérdidas sufridas. En la zona de Chasova Yar, el enemigo está reforzando sus líneas defensivas.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas dispararon cohetes HIMARS contra zonas pobladas de la RNL: el sábado fueron alcanzadas las unidades residenciales de la Institución Estatal Dorinvest en Novochervonne, el domingo fueron dañadas una escuela técnica y una residencia de estudiantes en Alchevsk. Dos personas resultaron heridas.

Donetsk dirección:

▪ Unidades de fusiles motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan combatiendo en el centro de Marinka. Los bandos están intercambiando ataques de artillería.

▪ El enemigo bombardeó objetivos civiles en Donetsk, Horlivka, Yasynuvata, Mineralny, Makiivka y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración utilizando artillería de cañones y cohetes.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas golpean concentraciones de personal y vehículos blindados de las AFU en Orekhove, Malinovka, Chervonne y Huliaipolske.

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales en Mykhailivka, los civiles no resultaron heridos.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> saca la cabeza del retrete del kremlin



Hay una diferencia entre el Uranio y el Uranio enriquecido ....









Rusia, primer proveedor de uranio enriquecido antes de la invasión


Rusia es el principal exportador de uranio enriquecido, lo que extiende la dependencia energética más allá del gas, hasta llegar a la nuclear. ¿Por qué es clave este elemento en la generación de energía nuclear?




www.newtral.es


----------



## Seronoser (5 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1281943
> Ver archivo adjunto 1281944
> 
> 
> En España ahora mismo estamos con precios máximos iguales a los alcanzados en Agosto... Que esta pasando???




Que en los medios no os han contado la verdad sobre el gas y la electricidad.
Que pensaban que Rusia se iba a hundir en unas semanas o meses.
Y estamos ya a dos semanas del invierno.

Macron hace 48 horas empezó a preparar a Francia:

El Gobierno francés plantea cortes de luz para ahorrar energía

Pero en España no pasa naaaaaa, está todo controlaooooo.
Yo ya os he avisado muchas veces, comprad uno de estos:




Ya me lo agradeceréis si llega el caso.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SSO durante la noche del 4 al 5 de diciembre de 2022

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las fuerzas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Timofeyevka, Strelechi, Volchansk y Ogurtsovo.

▪ En la dirección de Starobel, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon acumulaciones de personal y vehículos blindados de las fuerzas ucranianas en Tabayivka, Berestove, Vyshneve y Makiivka.

▪ Durante la noche, las fuerzas rusas atacaron un depósito de las AFU en Kramatorsk, detonando munición en el lugar.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas operaron sobre las concentraciones enemigas en Bakhmut, Soledar y Kleshcheyevka.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon cohetes HIMARS contra infraestructuras civiles en Alchevsk.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra posiciones enemigas en Avdiyivka, Krasnohorivka y Pervomayske.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Donetsk y Horlivka con artillería de cañones y cohetes: los edificios residenciales y las instalaciones civiles, incluida la Iglesia de la Natividad, sufrieron daños. Dos civiles resultaron heridos, uno de ellos un adolescente.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, la artillería rusa golpeó concentraciones enemigas en Zolotaya Niva, Ugledar y Novomikhailovka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhia, las fuerzas rusas atacaron durante la noche una instalación industrial en Zaporizhzhia y también trabajaron sobre las posiciones de las AFU en Novodanilovka y Huliaipole.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron durante la noche una instalación de infraestructura en Kryvyy Rih, provocando un incendio en el lugar de llegada.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las tropas rusas dispararon contra objetivos en Kherson.

Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales en Hola Prystan. 





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El enlace de Bruselas @brussinf informa que el entrenamiento de los militares ucranianos ya ha comenzado en la República Checa en el campo de entrenamiento de Libava.

Permítanme recordarles que la decisión fue tomada por las autoridades checas muy rápidamente. Entre otras cosas, porque Praga espera que se compensen los 42 millones de dólares que los contribuyentes checos tendrán que gastar en la formación de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

La formación de los soldados ucranianos abarcará las unidades mecanizadas y las profesiones especiales. Para finales del próximo año está previsto celebrar cinco sesiones de cuatro semanas, en cada una de las cuales participarán hasta 800 militares ucranianos.

Los ejercicios serán supervisados por los servicios de inteligencia militar y los agentes de la policía militar estarán presentes en el campo de entrenamiento.

Cabe recordar que el único partido del Parlamento que se opuso a esta misión fue Libertad y Democracia Directa (Svoboda a přímá demokracie, SPD). Sus diputados dijeron que la prioridad del actual gobierno checo es apoyar a Ucrania y a los ucranianos y continuar con el conflicto militar.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Un dron no identificado atacó un aeródromo estratégico de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa en Engels, región de Saratov.

Un dron no identificado se estrelló en la pista de aterrizaje alrededor de las 06:04 de la mañana del 5 de diciembre. Se informa de al menos dos heridos y dos aviones dañados.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me






Y permítanme recordarles que la aviación estratégica (misiles de crucero con armamento nuclear X-55 y X-102 en los Tu-160/95) es parte integrante de la tríada nuclear, junto con los misiles balísticos intercontinentales terrestres y los cruceros nucleares submarinos portadores de misiles balísticos intercontinentales.
Así, el sabotaje de hoy = atacar una base estratégica de submarinos, o los hangares de Yars.

¿Y pensabas que un ataque preventivo sólo podía ser un misil balístico desde el otro lado del océano? No, no lo es.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me






Ucrania es, en general, el detalle del problema. La aviación de largo alcance es una parte importante de las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas, y un ataque contra ella plantea la cuestión de las consecuencias a una escala mucho mayor.

Incluyendo cómo valoran esas consecuencias los países que apoyan a Ucrania.

Una pregunta aparte para los nuestros es qué pasa con el perímetro de los aeródromos militares en principio, pero es una pregunta retórica, entiendo.

Pero si alguien aún no ha pensado que, dadas las circunstancias, SÍ se debería volar desde Amderma, Norilsk, Vorkuta y Tiksi, ya es hora.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Estamos en manos de auténticos gilipollas, niños dentro del cuerpo de un hombre que creen que la cosa no va con ellos. Y niños malcriados, además.

Algo extensible a periodistas y tuiteros varios, reflejo de la decadencia de la sociedad.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno, y sí, el enemigo ha cruzado audazmente nuestra línea marrón, pues bien, deberíamos desempolvar el manual de guardia, no es un conjunto de buenos deseos para predicar en el desierto, es una instrucción que hay que aplicar.

Al igual que, demonios, todas las demás instrucciones. En 1941/42 fue una revelación para muchos que leer los manuales y ponerlos en práctica funcionaba mucho mejor que no hacerlo. La misma historia aquí.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me






Todo está claro con las metas y objetivos del ataque ucraniano con drones a Engels.
Otra cuestión es cuál será la respuesta.
La última vez, un ataque de este nivel de resonancia condujo al inicio de la destrucción del sistema energético ucraniano.
Ahora sólo queda la ocasión (como por encargo) de completar el trabajo.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me






Se están riendo.
Siendo realistas, ¿se imaginan el nivel de decibelios de las risas en el cuartel general de Estados Unidos?

Las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas de Rusia pueden ser atacadas por drones de poca monta.
Las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas de Rusia no están cubiertas de ninguna manera.
Las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas de Rusia están indefensas.

El miedo de 60 años a la Crisis de los Misiles de Cuba se ha ido, se ha evaporado, se ha vengado.
¿Qué hay que temer?
¿Un ataque con aviones estratégicos portadores de misiles Tu-95 y Tu-160?
No están protegidos de ninguna manera, están amontonados en una pila, no están cubiertos por la defensa aérea, de los satélites, como en la palma de sus manos.

¿Y qué hacen los pilotos?
Están abrumados por las fotos.
¿Qué hacen los técnicos?
Están ocupados pintando la hierba y ahorrando gasoil.

Hoy en día, Estados Unidos se ha librado de su temor a las fuerzas nucleares estratégicas rusas.

Se alegran.

Ese es el precio de pintar la hierba.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Continúa el incendio masivo en la zona industrial de Kramatorsk después de que los ataques con cohetes de ayer destruyeran un gran depósito de municiones y de combustible y lubricantes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El tráfico se ha reanudado esta mañana en el tramo de carretera reconstruido del puente de Crimea. Tal y como se prometió a principios de noviembre tras evaluar los daños del puente, el tráfico se reanudó el 5 de diciembre tras la instalación de los nuevos vanos y la colocación del asfalto. Se puede afirmar que los constructores han cumplido con éxito el plazo y han afrontado con prontitud las consecuencias del ataque terrorista ucraniano. Hay que elogiar y respetar a los constructores y reparadores.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a la explosión en la base aérea de Engels. Según informaciones extraoficiales, un dron voló (no se especificó el tipo de dron) y dañó dos aviones. Si fue lanzado desde Ucrania, hasta Engels, entonces es un defecto evidente del sistema de defensa aérea, y si fue lanzado por un grupo terrorista desde territorio ruso (como tuvimos en Crimea en un par de casos), entonces es un defecto de los servicios especiales. En cualquier caso, hay que tener en cuenta la posibilidad de que se produzcan estos ataques, ya que la OTAN tratará de golpear la infraestructura militar rusa con las manos de sus proxies ucranianos, esto está muy claro.
Es de esperar que a la explosión del aeródromo de Engels le siga pronto otro ataque de desconexión.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Dic 2022)

Pendiente de confirmar pero hay muchos visos que es real.


Aquí prensa de Rusia y de Ucrania.

IZVESTIA (Rusia)

*Tres víctimas mortales por una explosión en el aeródromo de Ryazan, 5 mas resultaron gravemente heridas*

Una explosión en un aeródromo cerca de Ryazan mató a tres personas e hirió a cinco más.


Dos personas de las víctimas de la explosión en el aeródromo cerca de Ryazan resultaron gravemente heridas. Así lo informaron el 5 de diciembre en los servicios de emergencia.

“Tres murieron, cinco resultaron heridos. De los cinco, dos sufrieron daños corporales graves”, dijo una fuente citada por TASS.

Más temprano el lunes, se supo que un camión de combustible se incendió en un aeródromo cerca de Ryazan, luego de lo cual el automóvil explotó.

Según un portavoz de los servicios de emergencia, la explosión también dañó la aeronave. Las circunstancias del incidente están siendo investigadas actualmente.

CENSOR (Ucrania)

*Por la mañana, hubo explosiones en los aeródromos de la base de la aviación estratégica rusa, - rosZMI. VIDEO*

09:13 05.12.2022 18 513 82

*Esta mañana, un avión atacó el aeródromo "Engels-1" en la región de Saratov. Además, se escucharon explosiones en Ryazan.*

Esto es informado por Censor.NET con referencia a los medios de comunicación rusos.
Se observa que un dron desconocido atacó el aeródromo de Engels-1 en la región de Saratov.

Según datos preliminares, en horas de la mañana del 5 de diciembre, una aeronave desconocida se estrelló en la pista del aeropuerto local. Como resultado, dos aviones Tu-195 resultaron dañados. También resultaron heridas dos personas.

Se recordará que el Aeródromo de Engels es una de las bases más importantes de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa. Después de todo, aquí están estacionados dos regimientos de bombarderos estratégico


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Aumenta un 70% la 'fuga de cerebros' tecnológicos respecto al año pasado
> 
> 
> España se enfrenta a la mayor fuga de talento tecnológico de su historia que -junto con la escasez de talento 3.0 global- impide cubrir una demanda de 120.400 empleos TIC por la falta de cualificación necesaria. Lo que supone un aumento del 70% con respecto a 2021, según datos de DigitalES, la...
> ...



Preguntale a la patronal que pasa con el convenio de las TIC y los salarios para empezar en el sector porque de eso no quieren saber ... Eso si a los gerentillas no paran de aumentarles bonus y sueldos y esos mismos gerentes se quejan de que no encuentran a nadie. Formar a un tío para hacer front te puede llevar un par de años pero nadie se forma ese tiempo para ir al sector porque el salario y las perspectivas son una mierda y la patronal quiere que sigan siendo así.. Invierten más en humo y propaganda y anuncios que en condiciones laborales sensatas.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos atacan los aeródromos de la aviación rusa de largo alcance

A partir de esta mañana, ha surgido información sobre un ataque con drones en el aeródromo de Engels, en la región de Saratov, y el incendio de un depósito de combustible en la base aérea de Dyagilevo, en la región de Ryazan. Al parecer, en el primer incidente se produjeron dos bajas y dos portamisiles Tu-95MS dañados, mientras que del segundo incidente aún no se ha informado en su totalidad.

Se podría decir que los dos sucesos ocurridos el mismo día fueron un accidente, pero en ambos aeródromos (esto es información pública) se encuentran unidades de aviación de largo alcance, utilizadas para atacar las instalaciones de la red eléctrica ucraniana.

Mientras que en el caso de la región de Riazán se puede suponer que el UAV fue lanzado desde territorio ucraniano, existen dudas sobre Engels. Es muy probable que el dron haya operado desde nuestro territorio, lo que significa que los ERG enemigos ya han llegado a las orillas del Volga. Si el avión no tripulado voló desde Ucrania, entonces nuestro enemigo ya posee tecnologías con un alcance de 1000 km, lo que significa que Moscú está bajo ataque.

Hay una conclusión: las medidas antiterroristas en el territorio de la Federación Rusa deben reforzarse al máximo, los ataques de represalia deben continuar diez veces más. Mientras las represalias rusas no tengan un efecto a gran escala, estos actos de terrorismo continuarán.

¡No se puede negociar con los terroristas!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## HUROGÁN (5 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El concepto se llama economía de escala, la productividad y los beneficios crecen con el tamaño y aplica en todos los sectores salvo aparentemente en la AAPP española donde a pesar de tener en algunos casos tamaños enormes, las productividades apenas crecen con respecto a tamaños mínimos. He trabajado años en el sector IT en las AAPP y aquí te encuentras con diferencia con las mayores resistencias al cambioEl funcionario español no quiere trabajar mejor, quiere que no le jodan ni le molesten demasiado.



Eso es cierto pero no siempre.
Hay un óptimo del crecimiento empresarial a partir sel cual al superarlo genera efectos adversos de desescalamiento, estos efectos pueden superar a las ventajas procuradas por su crecimiento.
No siempre el crecimiento es productivo, puede llegar a ser hipertrófico.


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Eso es cierto pero no siempre.
> Hay un óptimo del crecimiento empresarial a partir sel cual al superarlo genera efectos adversos de desescalamiento, estos efectos pueden superar a las ventajas procuradas por su crecimiento.
> No siempre el crecimiento es productivo puede llegar a ser hipertrófico.



Cierto, me olvide de que en teoría existe ese máximo y luego vendrían productividades decrecientes pero en la práctica tarda en alcanzarse ese punto.


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a la explosión en la base aérea de Engels. Según informaciones extraoficiales, un dron voló (no se especificó el tipo de dron) y dañó dos aviones. Si fue lanzado desde Ucrania, hasta Engels, entonces es un defecto evidente del sistema de defensa aérea, y si fue lanzado por un grupo terrorista desde territorio ruso (como tuvimos en Crimea en un par de casos), entonces es un defecto de los servicios especiales. En cualquier caso, hay que tener en cuenta la posibilidad de que se produzcan estos ataques, ya que la OTAN tratará de golpear la infraestructura militar rusa con las manos de sus proxies ucranianos, esto está muy claro.
> Es de esperar que a la explosión del aeródromo de Engels le siga pronto otro ataque de desconexión.
> 
> 
> ...



Me decanto por la segunda opción. Con ese flujo de refugiados, se pueden colar agentes. Se hacen con un drone de Aliexpress, lo cargan y lo mandan a alguna instalación.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

Lo difícil de creer y entender de las guerras, es por qué se pueden asesinar a decenas de miles o incluso millones de personas inocentes, y nunca van a por los que se supone que dirigen el cotarro. 

¿ no tendrían más fácil los rusos " atentar " contra Zelenski que bombardear ciudades ? 

Los " mitos " de que " los dictadores " se libran de los muchos atentados que se supone, lógicamente son mentira. De hecho Franco se paseó por toda España a pecho descubierto sin que nadie se atreviese ni a meter un petardo. 
A Carrero Blanco y a Kennedy los asesinaron precisamente los que dirigen las guerras porque no entraban por el aro. 

El sentido de las guerras tiene que ser otro y es un acuerdo entre los dirigentes para el exterminio y destrucción de sus pueblos. 
Es posible que con esa forma de arrasar solucionen crisis sistémicas como Nerón cuando quemó Roma y sobre las cenizas de miles y miles de chabolas y barrios intransitables, construyó una nueva ciudad moderna. 

La asombrosa recuperación de Alemania y Japón después de la guerra, quizás fue por eso. 

No lo se, pero lo que tengo claro es que las guerras son consensos entre los bandos enfrentados.


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _...gas a los estadounidenses, pero los precios para los consumidores de EE. UU. y Europa difieren: para los consumidores de la UE son seis veces mayor que para los estadounidenses. Esto afecta "el poder adquisitivo y la competitividad" de las dos sociedades, subrayó Macron.
> “Quiero que seamos aliados, quiero que seamos amigos, quiero que seamos socios. Quiero cooperar con Estados Unidos, pero no quiero ser dependiente”, dijo Macron._



Pues haberlo pensado antes ...!!! Madre mia, en manos de quien estamos, es que un gitano en un mercadillo hubiera visto la jugada y estos ni se la huelen o hacen como que no se la huelen. Europa es dependiente energeticamente así que lo más sensato es comprar al más barato de todos y mantener a todos las puertas abiertas. Lo peor es que se piensan que la gente gasta electricidad por gastar y porque si y en realidad ya todo el mundo trata de ahorrar todo lo que puede, lo mismo empresas que consumidores ..Ese 40 % de ahorro vendría solamente con un descenso de PIB considerable.


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



El ya ha renunciado a su sueldo y ha entregado su seguramente jugoso patrimonio a los necesitados para mandar ese poderoso mensaje o sigue comiendo en restaurante caros todos los dias y haciendo el Wine Friday??


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en Donbas - lo principal de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪El ejército ruso está concentrando su ofensiva principal en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdeevka.
▪ El ejército ruso ha llevado a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Ploshchanka y Belogorivka en la RNL, Berestovo, Yakovlevka, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Artemivsk, Opytne, Kleshcheevka, Andreevka, Marinka, Novomikhailovka y Belogorivka en la RPD durante el día.
▪ Rusia sigue realizando operaciones defensivas en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Kherson, Zaporizhzhia y Liman.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron siete ataques con misiles y 32 ataques aéreos, así como más de 50 bombardeos con MLRS.
▪ La amenaza de ataques con misiles contra las instalaciones del sistema energético y las infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania se mantiene.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me







_El mapa es el del día 3_


----------



## alexforum (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Espero que ya este fuera de Ucrania... o algo me dice que sera atada a una farola (en el mejor de los casos...)


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca el centro de la ciudad de Donetsk, con potentes incendios en el lugar de llegada de los misiles Grad
A las 03:49, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararon 10 cohetes BM-21 Grad desde la dirección de la aldea de Tonenkoye en la capital de la DNR, informó el JCCC.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Estará haciendo pedagogía que es lo que le gusta ...


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso ha establecido una defensa escalonada en la orilla del Dniéper

Nuestras tropas han equipado posiciones fiables en la orilla izquierda del río Dniéper y están preparadas para rechazar cualquier intento del enemigo de cruzar a la orilla izquierda.
/Ministerio de Defensa/









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Una de las consecuencias no obvias de un ataque a la base aérea de Engels con aviación estratégica rusa con capacidad nuclear es la percepción de este ataque por parte de las autoridades y la sociedad occidentales.

La aviación estratégica, junto con los sistemas móviles de misiles terrestres (Topol, Yars) y los submarinos de propulsión nuclear, forman parte de la tríada nuclear rusa. Un ataque tan descarado y sin respuesta en la ubicación de una de las partes de la tríada demuestra públicamente su vulnerabilidad a los simples medios convencionales de destrucción, y muestra que el trabajo de protección de combate se ha reducido efectivamente a cero.

Paso a paso, estas acciones, así como el constante retroceso de sus propias líneas rojas, pueden inculcar en las mentes de los líderes occidentales la idea de que la disuasión nuclear de Rusia es incapaz y empujarles a la peligrosa idea de que, después de todo, se puede ganar una guerra nuclear. Todo lo que se necesitaría es un ataque convencional rápido y decapitador sobre los lugares clave de entrega de las armas nucleares y así privar al enemigo de la mayor parte de su capacidad nuclear e intentar derribar a los supervivientes, o sufrir consecuencias relativamente bajas para ellos mismos. Comparado con ganar una guerra nuclear que nunca empezó, ¿cuál es el precio?

Otra consecuencia más realista es que la posibilidad de utilizar armas nucleares en una amenaza para la existencia del Estado podría no tomarse en serio. Esta disposición doctrinal es lo más inespecífica posible y su interpretación recae en el responsable de la decisión de lanzar los misiles. Sin embargo, el adversario actual, Ucrania, aguijoneado por Occidente, puede engañarse peligrosamente en nuestra determinación y, por lo tanto, probar los territorios rusos ya en Crimea, la región de Bryansk o la región de Belgorod.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Centinela (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> como si en occidente no supieran enriquecer el uranio
> no, inventamos el enriquecimiento del uranio hace 100 años pero dependemos de la tech de un estercolero*, _putincel signature_




Pero para enriquecer uranio primero tienes que tener uranio. Y aunque sepas hacerlo teóricamente, necesitas una industria ad hoc para ello. No es montar un taller mecánico en un mes.


----------



## Centinela (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




Jajaja, hasta tiene uno de Varoufakis.


----------



## MagicPep (5 Dic 2022)

un poco de offtopic

Qatar le dara en un futuro 2026 gas a Alemania... pero desde el primer dia tienen su respeto


----------



## Impresionante (5 Dic 2022)

*Corea del Norte lanza más de 100 proyectiles de artillería en el este y el oeste del país*

Desde Corea del Sur denuncian que se trata de una violación del acuerdo bilateral sellado en 2018.

Militares norcoreanos lanzaron este lunes unos 130 proyectiles de artillería hacia zonas de seguridad marítimas en el este y el oeste del país, informó la agencia surcoreana Yonhap, que cita al Estado Mayor Conjunto del país (JCS, por sus siglas en inglés).

En el organismo denunciaron que los disparos, que habrían sido efectuados con uso de lanzacohetes múltiples desde el condado de Kumgang, en la provincia de Kanwon, y el cabo Jangsan, en la provincia de Hwanghae del Sur, constituyen una violación del acuerdo bilateral firmado en septiembre de 2018.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El bombardeo con HIMARS de Alchevsk dejó 9 civiles muertos (no es definitivo - la retirada de escombros continúa) y 15 heridos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

En Artemivsk.
Los combates continúan en Opytne y en la periferia oriental de la ciudad. En la zona de Kurdyumovka se reflejan los intentos de las AFU por recuperar las posiciones perdidas.
Según fuentes ucranianas y occidentales, las pérdidas de las AFU en la picadora de carne de Artemivsk en los últimos días han alcanzado los 500-800 muertos y heridos diarios. Si las AFU siguen machacando a este ritmo cerca de Artemivsk, tendrá consecuencias a medio plazo no sólo en el sector de Artemivsk del frente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Pero para enriquecer uranio primero tienes que tener uranio. Y aunque sepas hacerlo teóricamente, necesitas una industria ad hoc para ello. No es montar un taller mecánico en un mes.



El uranio no está en un bando. El problema de la extracción de uranio es lo contaminante que es.

Aquí tienes unos pocos países:









Uranio: reservas por países | Statista


En 2019, Canadá disponía de 275.000 toneladas métricas de uranio, lo que lo convierte en el segundo país con mayores reservas de este combustible nuclear.




es.statista.com




De hecho en España mismo hay uranio. Lo que no se hace es extraerlo. Pero un poco más de pobreza y un poco menos de disponibilidad de fuentes más baratas pueden cambiar las tornas.


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> un poco de offtopic
> 
> Qatar le dara en un futuro 2026 gas a Alemania... pero desde el primer dia tienen su respeto



Es buenísimo. 

Estoy muy sorprendido con los cataríes, cada vez me caen mejor. Voy a tener una imagen muy mejorada de ellos tras el mundial.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Alguien conoce al forista @ZHU DE ?
> Me envió fotos y propuestas gay. Realmente desagradable.
> Miren:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1281827



Ni te conozco, ni te he enviado nada, hijo de la gran puta. A la nevera por via de apremio.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Si esto es una declaración de guerra, que baje Mao y lo vea:


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pendiente de confirmar pero hay muchos visos que es real.
> 
> 
> Aquí prensa de Rusia y de Ucrania.
> ...



Pues estos aeródromos están a 700 km de la frontera de Ucrania. Lo he comprobado y están a 800im por carretera, de 1.000 km en línea recta nada.

*Drones atacaron aeródromos militares rusos, que se encuentran a 1000 km de la frontera con Ucrania*
*Un dron desconocido atacó un aeródromo en la región de Saratov. Los portadores de misiles nucleares podrían haber sufrido,* informa arbat.media
Los periodistas descubrieron que en la mañana del 5 de diciembre, el dron se estrelló contra la pista del aeródromo militar local. Como resultado, dos aviones resultaron dañados. Dos personas también resultaron heridas y fueron trasladadas al hospital.
Todavía no hay información oficial del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre lo sucedido. Según datos preliminares, el incidente ocurrió en la base aérea Engels-1, donde un dron dañó bombarderos Tu-95. Y las víctimas eran soldados.
Además, hubo una explosión en un aeródromo cerca de Ryazan. Un camión cisterna de combustible se incendió allí y la explosión mató a 3 personas, otras 6 resultaron heridas, informaron los servicios de emergencia.
Aún no se sabe de dónde vino el dron y de quién es. Pero recientemente, Ucrania anunció la creación de un dron de este tipo, que podrá atacar las profundidades de Rusia, a una distancia de 1.000 km de la frontera. Los aeródromos en Saratov, Ryazan y otras ciudades donde se despliegan aviones militares fueron designados como objetivos para los drones.


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

En el frente petrolero de las sanciones, concretamente en el 'tope de pago', hay un montón ¿100? de petroleros
funcionales que han siendo comprados, muy probablemente por Rusia. El objetivo: destruir el régimen de sanciones.

Por lo tanto, Rusia pondrá bandera y asegurará su nueva flota de petroleros con escolta de superficie o submarina
mientras se desplazan por los océanos del mundo entregando hidrocarburos rusos a compradores muy codiciosos.

Siguiendo esta secuencia, el imperio habría perdido mucho margen para la coacción y el chantaje, así que, quizás,
veamos aparecer los actos de piratería por encargo o directamente gestionados por EEUU, para seguir prevaleciendo.

La pregunta es ¿se abrirá un nuevo frente -marítimo- que vaya escalando y expandiendo el conflicto?
Lo cierto es que si Rusia les consigue torear, EEUU no se lo va a tomar muy bien, y alguna trapacería se les ocurrirá.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (5 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El uranio no está en un bando. El problema de la extracción de uranio es lo contaminante que es.
> 
> Aquí tienes unos pocos países:
> 
> ...




Uzbekistán es uno de los países importantes en cuanto a reservas y minas de uranio (en la wiki aparece en el puesto 12). 


Spoiler












Aquí un documental reciente sobre Uzbekistán.

*Uzbekistán: En tren por la Ruta de la Seda | DW Documental*


Spoiler


----------



## EGO (5 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Que en los medios no os han contado la verdad sobre el gas y la electricidad.
> Que pensaban que Rusia se iba a hundir en unas semanas o meses.
> Y estamos ya a dos semanas del invierno.
> 
> ...



Si tio,te lo van a agradecer y mucho.

Luego no habra apagones y habran perdido 400 mortadelos.

Como los profetas del desabastecimiento que habia el año pasado por estas fechas,entre ellos el koronel Pedro Rublos y que hizo a la gente gastarse un dineral en comida,camping gas y demas mierdas, para mayor loor y gloria de los supermercados.Alguno aun tendra el armario lleno de doritos.









Pedro Baños: "Vamos a sufrir desabastecimiento ya en noviembre y para Navidad"


"Habrá carencia de muchos productos ya en el Black Friday. La falta de contenedores, los precios de las materias primas y del petróleo disparados van a poner a prueba las entregas masivas de mercancías para la campaña navideña". Es la advertencia que lanza este coronel en la reserva –cuyo último...




www.heraldo.es










Medios de masas, T5: "Los expertos alertan de una auténtica crisis mundial y auguran un inminente aumento del desabastecimiento"


Los medios de masas y "los expertos" anunciando una "auténtica crisis mundial' y augurarando "un inminente aumento del desabastecimiento". Los expertos alertan de una auténtica crisis mundial y auguran un inminente aumento del desabastecimiento Redacción/Informativos Telecinco 27/10/2021...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Democracia a lo farlopas.


----------



## Chuchus (5 Dic 2022)

No lo entienden ni ellos ni nadie


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

Lo que debería saber el Andriy este, aparte de tangar a sus colegas, es lo que dice la legislación rusa al respecto.

Me llama la atención lo infantil que puede llegar a ser la gente. El perrito de rasgos afeminados les viene que ni pintado.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En el frente petrolero de las sanciones, concretamente en el 'tope de pago', hay un montón ¿100? de petroleros
> funcionales que han siendo comprados, muy probablemente por Rusia. El objetivo: destruir el régimen de sanciones.
> 
> Por lo tanto, Rusia pondrá bandera y asegurará su nueva flota de petroleros con escolta de superficie o submarina
> ...



Es que se les tienen que ocurrir. ¿De donde van a sacar gas para revendernos a los europeos si los rusos van a destinar su gas barato a otros pueblos? ¿De donde recuperará la city el dinero de los seguros del flete marítimo de los barcos de energía y fertilizantes rusos?. Cada vez que Rusia torea estamos más cerca de un mundo multipolar y así queda como muy molón pero eso significa sobre todo la pérdida de monedas refugio: euro primero y dólar después.

El problema es que América Latina coquetea con nueva moneda, los árabes coquetean con Rusia, Africa se quiere quitar de encima a los europeos y abraza a los chinos y claro que muchos de estos países volverán por diversas vías de nuevo bajo la bota del Tio Sam pero entre medio habrán llegado subsidios generosos que además no son ya tan baratos por la pérdida de hegemonía del dólar.

Suerte tienen que por tener la moneda en manos de sus enemigos, justamente por éso, su caída será más lenta. El doble disgusto de los europeos como no espabilen será que entregarán sus países para que otro país pague sus deudas. Porque a medio plazo el de Zumosol tampoco mantendrá su riqueza. Hay muchos para cobrar deudas, afrentas o ambos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

ya están los imbéciles anglos tratando de sacar provecho de cualquier problema en China, patético
El fin de la política china de covid cero podría desatar el caos (msn.com) 
Que caos? el de los colorineros?


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

Siempre hay un plan maestro en juego cuando hay inteligencia y habilidades.

Cuando ese plan está siendo superado, desaparece la inteligencia y surgen los psicópatas desesperados, 
cuyo único objetivo es mantenerse en el poder para que nunca se les pida cuentas de sus depravaciones. 
Es lo principal que les importa. Aparte de eso, mantener a su población en la mas fantástica ignorancia.
Todo este fracaso que estamos viendo es sólo la consecuencia de límites del sistema.


----------



## Kron II (5 Dic 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> un poco de offtopic
> 
> Qatar le dara en un futuro 2026 gas a Alemania... pero desde el primer dia tienen su respeto



Un error que Europa no descubrirá hasta que sea demasiado tarde es que sus valores son una gota de agua en un mar. Y cuando se intentan imponer a una masa descomunal en número de personas en el resto del mundo sucede lo que tiene que suceder: somos mirados con recelo por esas culturas mayoritarias y sólo nos tienen en consideración cuando se puede cerrar un buen negocio.

El problema, que será cada vez mayor en el futuro, es el declive de Europa unido a ese recelo por intentar imponer los "valores europeos". Como decían los sabios tatarabuelos en España. Quien se mete donde no le llaman, sale escaldado y odiado.


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Dic 2022)

Число жертв в результате обстрела ВСУ Алчевска выросло до девяти


Число погибших в результате обстрела Алчевска (ЛНР) со стороны Украины увеличилось до девяти человек.




www.vedomosti.ru





La agencia TASS habla de 10 muertos


*El número de víctimas como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Alchevsk aumentó a nueve *
Vedomosti
El número de muertos por el bombardeo de Alchevsk (LPR) por parte de Ucrania ha aumentado a nueve personas. Andrey Marochko, oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR , así lo anunció en su canal de Telegram.
“A partir de las 11:00 hora de Moscú, el número de víctimas civiles como resultado del bombardeo de Alchevsk aumentó a 9 personas”, escribió.



Marochko aclaró que las operaciones de búsqueda y rescate continúan.

Hoy temprano, el jefe interino de la LPR, Leonid Pasechnik, confirmó la muerte de tres residentes de Alchevsk como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En *su canal de Telegram dijo que, según datos preliminares, tres personas fallecieron, otras 15 resultaron heridas.
Pasechnik dijo que el día anterior, el 4 de diciembre, el ejército ucraniano había atacado el Colegio Industrial DonGTI y el albergue*. Tres dormitorios más del Instituto Estatal de Donbass fueron bombardeados hoy. *Aclaró que anteriormente los estudiantes fueron trasladados a la educación a distancia, pero los dormitorios albergaron a colonos y constructores que llegaron para restaurar la región.*


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ya están los imbéciles anglos tratando de sacar provecho de cualquier problema en China, patético
> El fin de la política china de covid cero podría desatar el caos (msn.com)
> Que caos? el de los colorineros?



Si las vacunas, todas, como muchos nos tememos son poco menos que agua de Lourdes, si China deja de abrazar los cero casos nos espera un tiempo nada agradable a los países que China provee de sus manufacturas.

En China resuenan como terribles las cuarentenas que llevan durante estos dos años pero la realidad es que los confinados respecto a los ciudadanos totales chinos es todavía terriblemente positivo. Mucho, muchísimo, menor que cualquier ciudad Europea e incluso Estados Unidos.

Las paradas en las fábricas van a ser de tal calibre que van a hacer las paradas del cierre de ciudades selectivas que es lo ocurrido hasta ahora, como un minijuego.

Si, hay ciudades hartas, las que más resuenan porque como es lógico son las que tienen más contacto con el resto del mundo y llevan más de un confinamiento. Pero China es terriblemente grande y con muchas conexiones internas y los idiotas occidentales van a ver que todavía es más duro para sus economías (si las occidentales) que China olvide el abrazo de la política de cero covid.


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Sobre la nacionalidad de Shakespeare, 'Fortinbrás'.
> 
> 
> 
> Para mi que Shakespeare no era un inglés puro. Usa en más de una ocasión nombres propios que hasta podrían hacernos aceptar que algo tenía de español e incluso de catalán, valenciano o mallorquín ¿y por qué? analicemos el nombre de este personaje de Hamlet: 'Fortinbrás'. En inglés no significa nada, pero en valenciano sí: 'Fort' fuerte, 'in' en, 'brás' brazo. 'Fuerte en brazo' o mejor 'el del brazo fuerte' ¿y qué hace un inglés usando un nombre así en sus escritos? buena pregunta.



Era criptocatolico, eso casi seguro.


----------



## EGO (5 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ya están los imbéciles anglos tratando de sacar provecho de cualquier problema en China, patético
> El fin de la política china de covid cero podría desatar el caos (msn.com)
> Que caos? el de los colorineros?



Pero que inocentones y paletos que sois los rojos.Siempre culpando a los demas de vuestras mierdas

Lo de China son pioletazos entre ellos...o directamente otra perestroika del PCCh para engañar a los occidentales y vendernos el sistema chino como mas molon.

Justo lo que hizo la URSS,ponerse una careta de zarismo y engañar virgenes occidentales con un payaso marioneta montando a caballo y pescando sin camiseta.Grobachov dijo que no abandonaban el socialismo ni sus convicciones.

En Iran mas de lo mismo. Otra perestroika.Otro lavado de cara para engañar a occidente.

En EEUU se avecina otro lavado de cara de los rojos con un negro rapero, muy cristiano y antisemita el despues de tantos años comiendo nabo judio,y que ira para presidente con Trump de vicepresidente.Los Biden y Faucci iran al talego porque son idiotas utiles y asi la borregada se quedara contenta.


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Un error que Europa no descubrirá hasta que sea demasiado tarde es que sus valores son una gota de agua en un mar. Y cuando se intentan imponer a una masa descomunal en número de personas en el resto del mundo sucede lo que tiene que suceder: somos mirados con recelo por esas culturas mayoritarias y sólo nos tienen en consideración cuando se puede cerrar un buen negocio.
> 
> El problema, que será cada vez mayor en el futuro, es el declive de Europa unido a ese recelo por intentar imponer los "valores europeos". Como decían los sabios tatarabuelos en España. Quien se mete donde no le llaman, sale escaldado y odiado.



En la mayor parte del planeta, los valores occidentales son ajenos... y para nada deseados. Para colmo, muchos occidentales desprecian los de otras sociedades, considerando que los que han de prevalecer siempre son los suyos propios, los demás son unos bárbaros primitivos que han de ser corregidos, lo quieran o no. Esa actitud, esa obscena superioridad moral combinada con una imposición por las buenas o por las malas, no hace otra cosa que crear enemigos. Muchos pueblos se la tienen jurada a Occidente, y cuando tengan algo de fuerza se la van a devolver.


----------



## manodura79 (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Máster troll. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la mayor parte del planeta, los valores occidentales son ajenos... y para nada deseados. Para colmo, muchos occidentales desprecian los de otras sociedades, considerando que los que han de prevalecer siempre son los suyos propios, los demás son unos bárbaros primitivos que han de ser corregidos, lo quieran o no. Esa actitud, esa obscena superioridad moral combinada con una imposición por las buenas o por las malas, no hace otra cosa que crear enemigos. Muchos pueblos se la tienen jurada a Occidente, y cuando tengan algo de fuerza se la van a devolver.



No tanto como sería deseable la globalización via internet en cuanto a ideas uniforma demasiado el pensamiento y a favor anglo. Solo las burradas cometidas por éstos hacen contrapeso, desgraciadamente con la polarización por el otro extremo.


----------



## Honkler (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El bombardeo con HIMARS de Alchevsk dejó 9 civiles muertos (no es definitivo - la retirada de escombros continúa) y 15 heridos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para eso usan los carísimos himars? Yo que EEUU me pensaría mandarle esos chismes a semejantes cenutrios.


----------



## Kron II (5 Dic 2022)

Unos datos recientes sobre la economía alemana:


----------



## manodura79 (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Violento desplome del 10% en el precio del gas natural, cuarto día consecutivo de bajadas de precio. *



La industria está parada(?) Estaría bien ver un desglose del consumo. Aunque también esa caída del 10% que llaman "desplome" intuyo que es una caída desde el máximo histórico. ¿A qué precio estaba el gas en diciembre del año pasado y a que precio está ahora? Preguntas al aire necesarias para poner en contexto la noticia.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El uranio no está en un bando. El problema de la extracción de uranio es lo contaminante que es.
> 
> Aquí tienes unos pocos países:
> 
> ...



Más o menos la cosa va por que China necesita para su programa nuclear tener bajo control a Kazajstán, en Occidente está Australia hasta arriba de arenas ricas en uranio y, como es una mina con bandera, de ahí en el futuro se sacará de todo. Pero se adivinan estrecheces en el mercado a medio plazo. El español no se extrae porque apenas alcanzaría para mantener el actual parque unos 18 años y se ha decidido (las eléctricas las primeras por los costes, el lobby cacarea mucho pero en realidad tiene pánico a verse ante la oferta de "por 20MM sobre la mesa y te dejo construir una central nueva) que no se va a prolongar la vida. Entonces, para lo que se podría sacar por una concesión minera pesado contra los inconvenientes de la minería en Salamanca (que no es lo mismo que Saskatchewan), se deja correr.

El enriquecimiento es un mercado que se ha estancado conforme lo ha hecho la generación y por eso Rusia se ha quedado como líder de ese mercado, en cuatro años con inversiones se podría reemplazar su capacidad pero ni se adivina la intención. Es una más de las cosas raras de esta guerra, que a veces parece una "drôle de guerre".

La realidad del uranio es que con lo que hay en el mundo bastante será que se pueda elevar la generación china hasta donde ellos quieren y a la vez que en Occidente no baje mucho, pero el uranio que hay da para lo que da. Lo que está ocurriendo es que Francia representa una monstruosa anomalía si comparamos su peso en el PIB mundial, que debe andar entre 2,5 y 3%, y la cantidad de uranio que se lleva porque San Charles de Gaulle lo valía.USA también pero para eso tienen sometidos a sus paises-mina Canadá y Australia.

La cifra interesante es que se están generando de 2.5 a 2.7 PWh nucleares al año en todo el planeta y como mucho se podrá llegar a unos 3.5 o algo más en un futuro para declinar a final de siglo. Sólo la Patagonia argentina tiene un potencial eólico de varias decenas de PWh. Esto es lo que hay, o aparecen desarrollos prometedores con el torio o es una generación condenada a la irrelevancia, hoy globalmente se generan algo menos de 30PWh cada año que serán muchos más en 2040


----------



## manodura79 (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los terroristas ucranianos atacan los aeródromos de la aviación rusa de largo alcance
> 
> A partir de esta mañana, ha surgido información sobre un ataque con drones en el aeródromo de Engels, en la región de Saratov, y el incendio de un depósito de combustible en la base aérea de Dyagilevo, en la región de Ryazan. Al parecer, en el primer incidente se produjeron dos bajas y dos portamisiles Tu-95MS dañados, mientras que del segundo incidente aún no se ha informado en su totalidad.
> 
> ...



Lo "gracioso" de estos ataques a bases rusas en territorio ruso es que no hemos visto nada similar en las bases logísticas polacas donde llega todo lo gordo. Sólo cabe entender que los rusos son incapaces de detener esos ataques y de organizar actos similares en territorio europeo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Unos datos recientes sobre la economía alemana:



La última cifra que he visto de fabricación de automóviles es pésima, supongo que más o menos todo andará así. En realidad la forma de ahorrar gas y electricidad es cerrar turnos y líneas en la industria intensiva y, si la gente no tiene para comprar productos un 40% más caros, pues tampoco se va a quejar de que no haya Audis. Las matriculaciones de coches en Europa este año van por cifras de 1975-78, en algunos países incluso llevan números de los 60 ajustando por población.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> La industria está parada(?) Estaría bien ver un desglose del consumo. Aunque también esa caída del 10% que llaman "desplome" intuyo que es una caída desde el máximo histórico. ¿A qué precio estaba el gas en diciembre del año pasado y a que precio está ahora? Preguntas al aire necesarias para poner en contexto la noticia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Buen día, la caída es desde el pasado viernes, lleva 4 días continuos de bajada, es raro por que justamente el frio aprieta en toda Europa, desde máximos la caída es del 50% más o menos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Lo "gracioso" de estos ataques a bases rusas en territorio ruso es que no hemos visto nada similar en las bases logísticas polacas donde llega todo lo gordo. Sólo cabe entender que los rusos son incapaces de detener esos ataques y de organizar actos similares en territorio europeo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Porque los rusos están al límite. Por eso tragan lo que tragan. Lo que han hecho a Rusia se lo hacen a USA y ya habría desaparecido algún país del mapa.


----------



## Kron II (5 Dic 2022)

Las ventas se desploman en Europa:


----------



## manodura79 (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si esto es una declaración de guerra, que baje Mao y lo vea:



Hombre, más declaración de guerra (para los chinos) que lo de la Pelosi no lo vamos a ver en mucho tiempo. Y ya sabemos cómo terminaron en la nada más absoluta las amenazas chinas. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Lo "gracioso" de estos ataques a bases rusas en territorio ruso es que no hemos visto nada similar en las bases logísticas polacas donde llega todo lo gordo. Sólo cabe entender que los rusos son incapaces de detener esos ataques y de organizar actos similares en territorio europeo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Justamente lo que estuve exponiendo aquí este fin de semana, no es que no ataquen los centros de logística en Polonia mediante sabotajes, es que ni siquiera atacan los aeródromos ucranianos donde están estacionados lo aviones de combate ucro¡¡¡ lo que no han hecho los rusos se lo hacen a ellos los ucranianos, decirles inútiles es poco, estamos en manos del enemigo, las dudas cada día son mayores sobre la gestión de este tema por parte de los responsables rusos.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

*El Kremlin asegura que Rusia no reconocerá el límite al precio del gas y que está preparando su decisión. Desde el Kremlin afirman que la limitación del precio del petróleo desestabilizará el mercado energético mundial*
11:48 || 05/12/2022


----------



## Loignorito (5 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Lo "gracioso" de estos ataques a bases rusas en territorio ruso es que no hemos visto nada similar en las bases logísticas polacas donde llega todo lo gordo. Sólo cabe entender que los rusos son incapaces de detener esos ataques y de organizar actos similares en territorio europeo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



¿Que solo cabe entender que los rusos son incapaces de hacer lo mismo? detener los ataques, obvio que no, se la acaban de clavar bien clavada, pero sí pueden hacer lo mismo, otra cosa es que les interese escalar el conflicto, que es lo que han estado buscando las corporaciones anglosajones desde el minuto uno. Me resulta ridículo leer 'que Rusia no es capaz'. Un poquito de 'por favor'.


----------



## manodura79 (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Buen día, la caída es desde el pasado viernes, lleva 4 días continuos de bajada, es raro por que justamente el frio aprieta en toda Europa, desde máximos la caída es del 50% más o menos.



Es que el gas de consumo doméstico es una parte muy pequeña del total. Ya puede hacer el frío que quiera. Lo gordo del gas es la industria. Si la industria está consumiendo lo mismo que el año pasado y el precio cae es porque hay más oferta. Si el consumo industrial cae y el precio cae...pues blanco y en botella. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alfonbass (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Si tio,te lo van a agradecer y mucho.
> 
> Luego no habra apagones y habran perdido 400 mortadelos.
> 
> ...




Mira, no suelo estar de acuerdo contigo, pero el zasca que has metido es memorable, la verdad


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Que solo cabe entender que los rusos son incapaces de hacer lo mismo? detener los ataques, obvio que no, se la acaban de clavar bien clavada, pero sí pueden hacer lo mismo, otra cosa es que les interese escalar el conflicto, que es lo que han estado buscando las corporaciones anglosajones desde el minuto uno. Me resulta ridículo leer 'que Rusia no es capaz'. Un poquito de 'por favor'.



Exacto, Rusia es capaz de eso y más. Pero no son ellos quienes buscan una escalada, sino otros.


----------



## manodura79 (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Porque los rusos están al límite. Por eso tragan lo que tragan. Lo que han hecho a Rusia se lo hacen a USA y ya habría desaparecido algún país del mapa.



No creo que sea una cuestión de estar al límite. Ya vez lo que se necesita para volar un centro logístico. Mi opinión es que el deseo de los rusos de mantener este conflicto en un perfil bajo los lleva a tomar desiciones ilógicas. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (5 Dic 2022)

Los ucranianos fusilan por la espalda a los propios ucranianos que desertan.

Interesante video de cómo son ejecutados 3 soldados ucranianos, por otros 3 nazis.
Después se dan cuenta de que hay un dron grabándoles, e intentan derribarlo.
Obviamente no lo consiguen.

Estos nazis se merecen entrar en la UE. Sin duda!!


----------



## alfonbass (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la mayor parte del planeta, los valores occidentales son ajenos... y para nada deseados. Para colmo, muchos occidentales desprecian los de otras sociedades, considerando que los que han de prevalecer siempre son los suyos propios, los demás son unos bárbaros primitivos que han de ser corregidos, lo quieran o no. Esa actitud, esa obscena superioridad moral combinada con una imposición por las buenas o por las malas, no hace otra cosa que crear enemigos. Muchos pueblos se la tienen jurada a Occidente, y cuando tengan algo de fuerza se la van a devolver.




Los valores deseables son los de la libertad, no creo que haya que discutir el "bien" que tienen sociedades como la china, que no solo es inaplicable éticamente, sino que es una cárcel estado en si misma.
Si hay que luchar contra eso, así sea, no tengo ningún tipo de problema en pensar abiertamente que están completamente equivocados y lo que hacen es especialmente horrible


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> No creo que sea una cuestión de estar al límite. Ya vez lo que se necesita para volar un centro logístico. Mi opinión es que el deseo de los rusos de mantener este conflicto en un perfil bajo los lleva a tomar desiciones ilógicas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Sí, hacen todo lo que pueden porque el conflicto no escale. Pero, ¿ por qué lo hacen?. Pues porque ven que si va a más no tienen más que cartas perdedoras.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Hagan sus apuestas:
-Ignorante
-Suicida
-La tienen cogida por los ovarios.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Dic 2022)

O lo que es lo mismo, el día en que no me interese hacer negocio, no vuelves a saber nada de nosotros. Lo bueno que tiene EEUU es que ha conseguido convencer a medio mundo de que obedezca sus órdenes (aunque sea con amenazas de sanciones) Rusia y China sin embargo hacen la guerra por su cuenta o para ser exactos, a China solo le importa China y no tiene aliados, solo paises de los que aprovecharse....hasta que ellos sean los siguientes en la rueda de EEUU (que más no les pueden avisar) Y si tanto Rusia como China cuando le llegue el momento, han de luchar en solitario contra medio mundo.....El problema es que al final los perjudicados son todos (incluso los "aliados" de EEUU a los que usa para su beneficio) y los únicos beneficiados EEUU.


*CHINA VALORA SU RELACIÓN ENERGÉTICA CON RUSIA "EN BASE AL RESPETO MUTUO".* China aseguró hoy que la relación energética entre el gigante asiático y Rusia se basa en el "respeto y beneficio mutuo" tras las sanciones impuestas por la Unión Europea y el G7 al precio del barril de crudo proveniente del país eslavo. "China y Rusia siempre han llevado a cabo la cooperación energética con un espíritu de respeto mutuo y *beneficio mutuo*", afirmó la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores Mao Ning en una rueda de prensa, según recoge la prensa local.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Te faltab


EGO dijo:


> Pero que inocentones y paletos que sois los rojos.Siempre culpando a los demas de vuestras mierdas
> 
> Lo de China son pioletazos entre ellos...o directamente otra perestroika del PCCh para engañar a los occidentales y vendernos el sistema chino como mas molon.
> 
> ...



Te faltan más judíos en tu historia


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Hombre, más declaración de guerra (para los chinos) que lo de la Pelosi no lo vamos a ver en mucho tiempo. Y ya sabemos cómo terminaron en la nada más absoluta las amenazas chinas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Los tipos como usted hubiesen preferido que derribasen el avión de la vieja provocando un casus belli. No habia motivo, la vieja no representaba oficialmente a nadie y el propio Biden se encargo de publicarlo. Esto es una ingerencia directa en los asuntos internos de la República Popular China, lo que demuestra la mano negra de los Bastardos en estos colorines.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

*Los manifestantes en la capital de Mongolia irrumpieron en el edificio del gobierno*


5 de diciembre de 2022, 13:51



MONGOLIA

PROTESTAS

CARBÓN


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los valores deseables son los de la libertad, no creo que haya que discutir el "bien" que tienen sociedades como la china, que no solo es inaplicable éticamente, sino que es una cárcel estado en si misma.
> Si hay que luchar contra eso, así sea, no tengo ningún tipo de problema en pensar abiertamente que están completamente equivocados y lo que hacen es especialmente horrible



Tendrán los valores que ellos quieran tener, no los que tú quieras que tengan.

Ellos también creen en la libertad, pero no en tu concepto de libertad. Para muchas sociedades es algo distinto, son ellos los que piensan que tú eres el que está equivocado.


----------



## manodura79 (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, hacen todo lo que pueden porque el conflicto no escale. Pero, ¿ por qué lo hacen?. Pues porque ven que si va a más no tienen más que cartas perdedoras.



Creo que saben que si el conflicto va a más nadie tendrá cartas ganadoras. Bueno, sí. Ganarán las cucarachas.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DasLicht (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hagan sus apuestas:
> -Ignorante
> -Suicida
> -La tienen cogida por los ovarios.



No está al servicio de su país y sus ciudadanos sino al de sociedades "secretas".


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hagan sus apuestas:
> -Ignorante
> -Suicida
> -La tienen cogida por los ovarios.



Ambiciosa. Beneficios propios, un poco de nula empatía y listo.


----------



## kikepm (5 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Las ventas se desploman en Europa:



Las caídas de ventas minoristas no solo reflejan la caída del consumo, sino también *los aumentos de precios*.

Supongamos que la renta a corto plazo de las familias no cambia, esto es, no se producen cambios en el empleo ni en los salarios. Entonces, si se producen exclusivamente aumentos de precios de la energía y de los alimentos, esto debe necesariamente significar una menor disponibilidad de fondos familiares para el consumo de otros bienes y servicios.

La disminución del consumo de las familias está asociada a la inflación.

En última instancia, la inflación va a producir desajustes en la producción, uno de cuyos caminos es la variación de los hábitos de consumo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pero que inocentones y paletos que sois los rojos.Siempre culpando a los demas de vuestras mierdas
> 
> Lo de China son pioletazos entre ellos...o directamente otra perestroika del PCCh para engañar a los occidentales y vendernos el sistema chino como mas molon.
> 
> ...



Tu eres el que fuma mierda de la buena no?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los valores deseables son los de la libertad, no creo que haya que discutir el "bien" que tienen sociedades como la china, que no solo es inaplicable éticamente, sino que es una cárcel estado en si misma.
> Si hay que luchar contra eso, así sea, no tengo ningún tipo de problema en pensar abiertamente que están completamente equivocados y lo que hacen es especialmente horrible



"Los valores deseables son los de la Cristiandad y de la Católica Iglesia , no creo que haya que discutir el "bien" que tienen sociedades como la china, que no solo es inaplicable éticamente, sino que es una cárcel estado en si misma.
Si hay que luchar contra eso, así sea, no tengo ningún tipo de problema en conquistarlos y evangelizarlos, a mayor gloria de Cristo, pensar abiertamente que están completamente equivocados y lo que hacen es especialmente horrible, deben ser cristianizados".
Isabel de Castilla.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si las vacunas, todas, como muchos nos tememos son poco menos que agua de Lourdes, si China deja de abrazar los cero casos nos espera un tiempo nada agradable a los países que China provee de sus manufacturas.
> 
> En China resuenan como terribles las cuarentenas que llevan durante estos dos años pero la realidad es que los confinados respecto a los ciudadanos totales chinos es todavía terriblemente positivo. Mucho, muchísimo, menor que cualquier ciudad Europea e incluso Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...



A expensas de eso, lo sigo viendo como un plan de desestabilizacion o un intento de revolucion de colorines. Los anglos se han aprovechado de este problema


----------



## manodura79 (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los tipos como usted hubiesen preferido que derribasen el avión de la vieja provocando un casus belli. No habia motivo, la vieja no representaba oficialmente a nadie y el propio Biden se encargo de publicarlo. Esto es una ingerencia directa en los asuntos internos de la República Popular China, lo que demuestra la mano negra de los Bastardos en estos colorines.



¿Yo? No. Para nada. A mi me la pela Taiwán. Los que calificaron de "flagrante provocación política" y una "violación maliciosa" la visita fue el gobierno Chino. ¿Que consecuencias tuvo para las relaciones Chinas-EUA? Que yo sepa, ninguna. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El-Mano (5 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo que hacen los rusos con los chips delas lavadoras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En problema en esos casos que pones no es el diseño, es en la fabricación a gran escala. Si son diseñas y lo mandas a fabricar a tsmc... ya dependes de que te lo fabriquen.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

*Aumentan las señales de reactivación económica China que se reciben con precaución*

_




_Economía (05.12.2022 11:21)

*Se acelera la flexibilización de la política anti-Covid de China*

Una de las pruebas más significativas de la aceleración de la reactivación económica en China es que las ciudades de Shanghái y Hangzhou han suavizado algunas restricciones del Covid-19.

El centro financiero de Shanghái eliminará a partir del lunes los requisitos de la prueba PCR para entrar en lugares públicos al aire libre y en el transporte público, según informaron las autoridades de la ciudad en un comunicado el domingo. El comunicado añade que las medidas "seguirán optimizándose y ajustándose" a medida que evolucione la situación.

La ciudad de Hangzhou también anunció medidas similares el domingo, al igual que la ciudad de Zhengzhou, sede de la mayor fábrica de Apple (NASDAQ:AAPL) de China.

En otras palabras, aunque todavía no se ha tomado ninguna decisión a nivel nacional (aparte de un cambio en el programa de vacunación de los ancianos la semana pasada), los últimos anuncios de los Gobiernos locales, que probablemente no van en contra de la voluntad del Partido, dejan claro que China se está preparando para la reapertura.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A expensas de eso, lo sigo viendo como un plan de desestabilizacion o un intento de revolucion de colorines. Los anglos se han aprovechado de este problema



Si, claro. Pero es no haber medido consecuencias. En fin, esperemos que los chinos midan mejor y abandonen las cuarentenas inhumanas pero sigan manteniendo la mano de hierro con la extensión de la epidemia. El problema es que van a abandonar la política de cero casos pero amparados en las vacunas. Ojalá tengan razón y yo no la tenga pero me fío más, a la luz de los datos de la modulación de la epidemia en nuestro país con la ventilación y las mascarillas, que la cosa era muy fácil y bastaba con haber hecho las cosas bien, no persiguiendo a la gente en las calles... pero soy escéptico.

Una sociedad como la China con producción en megaciudades, con hacinamiento y poca sanidad es problemática. Llevan dos años pero ahí no ha tenido contacto con el bicho ni el tato, queda mucha gente por caer para que los fuertes sigan.









Uranio: reservas por países | Statista


En 2019, Canadá disponía de 275.000 toneladas métricas de uranio, lo que lo convierte en el segundo país con mayores reservas de este combustible nuclear.




es.statista.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

Pelotón de fusilamiento Ukra.....asesinando a los suyos.


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



O sea, que no fue para tanto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> O sea, que no fue para tanto.



Que en breve habrá explosiones en algún lugar ukra.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

Dedicado a todos esos trolls que están baneados.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Yo? No. Para nada. A mi me la pela Taiwán. Los que calificaron de "flagrante provocación política" y una "violación maliciosa" la visita fue el gobierno Chino. ¿Que consecuencias tuvo para las relaciones Chinas-EUA? Que yo sepa, ninguna.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Usted sabe poco: 
Russia Actively Supplies Something From China With the An-124 Cargo Planes: Flights Conducted Almost Every Day | Defense Express


----------



## EGO (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Te faltab
> 
> Te faltan más judíos en tu historia



¿Hace falta nombrarlos?

Cualquiera con media neurona sana sabe quien esta detras de todo lo que he escrito.Se da por hecho.

Vosotros seguid pensando que son fantasias de conspiranoicos nacys.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

¡Ojo! Puede ser ataque real u otra de mosqueo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

Las hospitalizaciones previstas se suspendieron en los hospitales de Kiev. La orden correspondiente llegó a las instituciones médicas de la capital desde el departamento de salud de la administración de la ciudad.. 

Según los expertos occidentales, las pérdidas diarias de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Bakhmut alcanzan un batallón (500-800 personas), y los hospitales en Konstantinovka están superpoblados. Las escuelas se están convirtiendo en hospitales...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

*Una activista de Memorial asegura que "no habrá una solución diplomática" a la guerra de Ucrania.*
*Irina Shcherbakova*, cofundadora de la asociación rusa Memorial, premiada con el Nobel de la Paz en 2022, aseguró este domingo que no ve posible una "solución diplomática" en la guerra de Ucrania mientras el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, siga en el poder.

"Estoy absolutamente convencida de que no hay una solución diplomática posible con el régimen de Putin *mientras él siga ahí*", aseguró en Hamburgo Shcherbakova, quien se exilió de Rusia tras el inicio de la invasión rusa de Ucrania y vive actualmente en Alemania.

"La solución que se presenta ahora es una* solución militar*", afirmó la militante rusa, quien recibió en la localidad del norte de Alemania el premio Marion Doenhoff por su defensa de los derechos humanos en Rusia.

Shcherbakova dijo que una negociación diplomática solo podrá tener lugar "*cuando Ucrania considere haber ganado la guerra* y que esta se puede terminar".


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

IL RUSSO
La frecuencia del bombardero estratégico ruso (cerca de la red) está activa y en vivo


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Hace falta nombrarlos?
> 
> Cualquiera con media neurona sana sabe quien esta detras de todo lo que he escrito.Se da por hecho.
> 
> Vosotros seguid pensando que son fantasias de conspiranoicos nacys.



tu para tener ....media neurona, nada, 0, como van los cementerios ukropitecos a diario mueren muchas ratas como tú


----------



## Seronoser (5 Dic 2022)

El ataque de Ucrania a las instalaciones militares nucleares rusas, con los dos drones (que fueron lanzados por terroristas desde dentro de la propia Rusia), puede desencadenar una respuesta mayor de la que nadie espera.
Recordemos que en la Constitución rusa se aprueba el uso de armas nucleares, también si las instalaciones necesarias para su uso, son atacadas. Y este ha sido el caso.

Seguro que hay una respuesta acorde en las próximas horas, aunque no sea nuclear.
No me cabe duda.

Cada vez que ha sido así (ataque terrorista al puente de Crimea), la respuesta ha sido fulgurante.
Veremos.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Margarita. En lugar de misiles, podías haber llevado ayuda humanitaria.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El ataque de Ucrania a las instalaciones militares nucleares rusas, con los dos drones (que fueron lanzados por terroristas desde dentro de la propia Rusia), puede desencadenar una respuesta mayor de la que nadie espera.
> Recordemos que en la Constitución rusa se aprueba el uso de armas nucleares, también si las instalaciones necesarias para su uso, son atacadas. Y este ha sido el caso.
> 
> Seguro que hay una respuesta acorde en las próximas horas, aunque no sea nuclear.
> ...



Los misiles han entrado en el espacio aéreo ucraniano según fuentes ucranianas
231viewsFantasma de mapache, 12:28
IL RUSSO

Confirman lanzamientos de misiles desde el Mar Negro
191viewsFantasma de mapache, 12:31
IL RUSSO

Kramatorsk, Explosiones
157viewsFantasma de mapache, 12:32
IL RUSSO

Informan desde Crimea:
Era ruidoso en el cielo sobre Crimea, el avión disparó de vuelta, además de los lanzamientos de los barcos de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa. Más misiles
118viewsFantasma de mapache, 12:34
IL RUSSO

Hoy será un ataque masivo ...... Nunca así hasta hoy el fin del régimen está cerca


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero si España aparece tercera e Italia primera. Sumando ambas no llegan a la población y extensión de una regioncilla china. Por no hablar de que seguro que meten como chino al patrimonio tibetano.
> 
> Anda, pásate unos meses pateando China y otros países asiáticos y luego me cuentas.



El patrimonio chino, a occidente no le importa nada, su cultura y superpoblacion le hara volver a sus guerras civiles interminables, sus drogas, sus hambrunas periodicas y sus señores de la guerra, es un pais con una demografia descompensada faltan millones de coños.

PD- China solo puede amenazar militarmente o economicamente a sus vecinos, no tiene capacidad para trasladar grandes contingentes militares al otro extremo del planeta.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

*"Putin continúa el terror": en Alemania no ven el deseo del presidente de la Federación Rusa de negociar.*

“No vemos un cambio fundamental en la posición rusa. Putin continúa aterrorizando a la población civil”, dijo el embajador alemán en el Reino Unido, Miguel Berger.

Señaló que se espera una nueva ola de refugiados de Ucrania debido al bombardeo de infraestructura crítica.

El embajador también enfatizó que Alemania tampoco ve el deseo de Rusia de participar en una solución diplomática a la conversación en un futuro previsible.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Hoy es lunes, amigos.
Toca aperitivo misilero.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Suenan explosiones en la región de Kharkiv
103viewsFantasma de mapache, 12:38
IL RUSSO

Explosiones en la región de Poltava


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Que solo cabe entender que los rusos son incapaces de hacer lo mismo? detener los ataques, obvio que no, se la acaban de clavar bien clavada, pero sí pueden hacer lo mismo, otra cosa es que les interese escalar el conflicto, que es lo que han estado buscando las corporaciones anglosajones desde el minuto uno. Me resulta ridículo leer 'que Rusia no es capaz'. Un poquito de 'por favor'.



Exacto, por no escalar le escalan los otros y les van a ganar, a la guerra, a una pelea no se va a perder, porque el final está ya escrito, les van a bombardear Moscú y que me va a decir?? Es que bueno, ellos quieren escalar, que escalen, nohotro somo gente wuena, que cumple lo contrato y nos "dejamo" lo que haga falta de puro buenotes que somo, vamos hombre, justificando la derrota en cada palo que les meten, los anglo juegan a ganar si Rusia sigue jugando al buenismo estúpido, al "no queremos escalar" están condenados, esto está más visto que visto en la Historia. Saludos


----------



## alfonbass (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tendrán los valores que ellos quieran tener, no los que tú quieras que tengan.
> 
> Ellos también creen en la libertad, pero no en tu concepto de libertad. Para muchas sociedades es algo distinto, son ellos los que piensan que tú eres el que está equivocado.



Realmente no, porque no es libertad, no hay valores individuales y escudarse en la "cultura" no es aceptable, o no debería serlo.
Occidente tiene que entender que no puede estar ajeno además a ello, ya que, las "ideas" tienden siempre a expandirse. No debemos querer en occidente un tipo de sociedad como esas, y por lo tanto, no se debe mirar hacia otro lado, independientemente de los riesgos que se generen

La humanidad debe avanzar, debe adaptarse y las sociedades deben estar en continuo cambio, esa es la naturaleza del hombre, el cambio, todo lo que vaya en contra del cambio, de las apuestas personales por lograr algo, van en contra de las mismas, puesto que las personas trabajamos por nuestra felicidad, no por la de un burócrata, por muy "estatista convencido" que seamos.

Y realmente, hasta vosotros dais razones convincentes para no mirar hacia otro lado, de eso, a mi, me habéis convencido vosotros mismos...


----------



## HelpAviation (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Los misiles han entrado en el espacio aéreo ucraniano según fuentes ucranianas
> 231viewsFantasma de mapache, 12:28
> IL RUSSO
> 
> ...



Los ucranianos ya han cruzado el Dnieper.









Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, en directo: última hora de las cartas bomba en España a Sánchez, ofensiva militar de Putin, Zelenski, bombardeos, alerta nuclear


Últimas noticias sobre la guerra en Ucrania. La información, minuto a minuto, sobre la creciente amenaza nuclear de Putin, la movilización de los reservistas rusos, la resistencia de Zelenski, bombardeos y las consecuencias económicas del conflicto.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Apagón en Poltava.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Los valores deseables son los de la Cristiandad y de la Católica Iglesia , no creo que haya que discutir el "bien" que tienen sociedades como la china, que no solo es inaplicable éticamente, sino que es una cárcel estado en si misma.
> Si hay que luchar contra eso, así sea, no tengo ningún tipo de problema en conquistarlos y evangelizarlos, a mayor gloria de Cristo, pensar abiertamente que están completamente equivocados y lo que hacen es especialmente horrible, deben ser cristianizados".
> Isabel de Castilla.



Si, si, luego vienen los lloros y los "ez que ez una revolució de coloh...., buahhhh" con muuuchas lágrimas además (de cocodrilo, por supuesto)


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El ataque de Ucrania a las instalaciones militares nucleares rusas, con los dos drones (que fueron lanzados por terroristas desde dentro de la propia Rusia), puede desencadenar una respuesta mayor de la que nadie espera.
> Recordemos que en la Constitución rusa se aprueba el uso de armas nucleares, también si las instalaciones necesarias para su uso, son atacadas. Y este ha sido el caso.
> 
> Seguro que hay una respuesta acorde en las próximas horas, aunque no sea nuclear.
> ...



El ataque al puente de Kerch tuvo su respuesta, este ataque a unas instalaciones estrategicas rusas tendra su respuesta.

PD- Los ukros estaban demasiado tranquilos, desde que se destruyo gran parte de su sistema electrico nacional.


----------



## UsufructO (5 Dic 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Los ucranianos ya han cruzado el Dnieper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si...si... Están a tiro de piedra de Moscú...


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

*Rusia investiga las explosiones registradas en dos aeródromos militares situados a miles de kilómetros de Ucrania, en las que han muerto tres personas.*
Las autoridades rusas investigan *dos explosiones* ocurridas este lunes en *aeródromos militares *de las regiones de *Riazán *y *Sarátov*, ambos a miles de kilómetros de Ucrania, y que causaron la muerte de al menos tres personas y daños a bombarderos estratégicos rusos.

"Tres personas murieron, otras cinco resultaron heridas, de ellas dos graves", ha afirmado a la agencia rusa TASS una fuente del aeródromo ubicado en la región de Riazán, a unos 200 kilómetros de Moscú.

Por su parte, el gobernador de Sarátov, Román Busarguin, trata de quitar hierro al suceso y, si bien reconoció que hubo "una fuerte explosión" en el aeródromo de Enguels, asegura que "no hay motivos para la inquietud".

"Quiero asegurarles que no hay ninguna emergencia en la ciudad (...) Ninguna instalación civil ha sufrido daños. La policía investiga lo sucedido en los objetivos militares", señala el gobernador de la región, ubicada a 860 kilómetros de la capital rusa.


----------



## España1 (5 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Aumenta un 70% la 'fuga de cerebros' tecnológicos respecto al año pasado
> 
> 
> España se enfrenta a la mayor fuga de talento tecnológico de su historia que -junto con la escasez de talento 3.0 global- impide cubrir una demanda de 120.400 empleos TIC por la falta de cualificación necesaria. Lo que supone un aumento del 70% con respecto a 2021, según datos de DigitalES, la...
> ...



Que me dices, que con Perro Sánchez no nos atan con longanizas y salimos fuera? Pero si es muy guapo


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Exacto, por no escalar le escalan los otros y les van a ganar, a la guerra, a una pelea no se va a perder, porque el final está ya escrito, les van a bombardear Moscú y que me va a decir?? Es que bueno, ellos quieren escalar, que escalen, nohotro somo gente wuena, que cumple lo contrato y nos "dejamo" lo que haga falta de puro buenotes que somo, vamos hombre, justificando la derrota en cada palo que les meten, los anglo juegan a ganar si Rusia sigue jugando al buenismo estúpido, al "no queremos escalar" están condenados, esto está más visto que visto en la Historia. Saludos



¿Que le conviene más a Rusia, un conflicto localizado en la puerta de casa donde le envían a los soldados otánicos de pocos en pocos o un conflicto amplío contra toda la OTAN? ¿Opina que si Rusia escala no se mete la OTAN?


----------



## España1 (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia investiga las explosiones registradas en dos aeródromos militares situados a miles de kilómetros de Ucrania, en las que han muerto tres personas.*
> Las autoridades rusas investigan *dos explosiones* ocurridas este lunes en *aeródromos militares *de las regiones de *Riazán *y *Sarátov*, ambos a miles de kilómetros de Ucrania, y que causaron la muerte de al menos tres personas y daños a bombarderos estratégicos rusos.
> 
> "Tres personas murieron, otras cinco resultaron heridas, de ellas dos graves", ha afirmado a la agencia rusa TASS una fuente del aeródromo ubicado en la región de Riazán, a unos 200 kilómetros de Moscú.
> ...



Esto tiene que haber escocido el orgullo ruso


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Las caidas de ventas minoristas no solo reflejan la caída del consumo, sino *los aumentos de precios*.
> 
> Supongamos que la renta a corto plazo de las familias no cambia, esto es, no se producen cambios en el empleo ni en los salarios. Entonces, si se producen exclusivamente aumentos de precios de la energía y de los alimentos, esto debe necesariamente significar una menor disponibilidad de fondos familiares para el consumo de otros bienes y servicios.
> 
> ...



Y España es un país donde ya tenemos un porcentaje elevado de la población en pobreza relativa y con tasas de ahorro que siempre han sido bajas y que estan bajando por encima de la velocidad a la que bajan en la UE porque con subidas o no del salario mínimo el salario en España apenas se mueve ...

España, el segundo país de la UE donde la inflación más devora la tasa de ahorro

Me hace gracia por cierto como cacareaban los telediarios las bajadas del precio de la luz y como ahora parece que se han olvidado de las subidas ... Ojito al dato, el lunes más caro del año es hoy ...





Como se te queda la cara ... Jodete Putin. Esta Nochebuena veremos a los telepredicadores recomendarnos luces de candelabro para la Nochebuena???


----------



## UsufructO (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ni te conozco, ni te he enviado nada, hijo de la gran puta. A la nevera por via de apremio.



Ya tardabais en enviar a este mentiroso al basurero del ignore ...


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El mito democrático escandinavo se desvanece. El viernes Suecia extradijo al refugiado kurdo Mahmut Tat en Turquía, donde le acusan de ser miembro del PKK. Estocolmo vende los derechos humanos a cambio de entrar en la OTAN.



Los suecos empiezan a comprender que deportar moros, no es nada malo, es higiene nacional !!!.


----------



## Honkler (5 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ambiciosa. Beneficios propios, un poco de nula empatía y listo.



Una mujer random  (es broma, no se vayan a ofender las damas de este nuestro foro)


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Una mujer local está discutiendo con un ocupante ruso en Svatove después de que una poderosa explosión voló las ventanas de su casa. El ruso dice que es culpa de Ucrania, pero la mujer se desvía y dice que si los rusos no hubieran estado allí, no habría sucedido.


----------



## Kron II (5 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y España es un país donde ya tenemos un porcentaje elevado de la población en pobreza relativa y con tasas de ahorro que siempre han sido bajas y que estan bajando por encima de la velocidad a la que bajan en la UE porque con subidas o no del salario mínimo el salario en España apenas se mueve ...
> 
> España, el segundo país de la UE donde la inflación más devora la tasa de ahorro
> 
> ...



Hay otras páginas, pero esta es una en las que podéis seguir la evolución del tope del gas.









Consulta el precio del Tope de gas - MenosdeLuz


Si buscas información sobre el tope de gas encuéntrala aquí.




www.menosdeluz.com


----------



## GuidoVonList (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> poneros de acuerdo en el putincelato
> o UK no es importante o _ejque los anglos!_



“Ejke los anglos” es lo que decías tú hace no tanto.


----------



## Honkler (5 Dic 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> Los ucranianos ya han cruzado el Dnieper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Directos a Moscú


----------



## Como El Agua (5 Dic 2022)

Alerta aérea en Ucrania.
Se informa que dos grupos de misiles se dirigen a Kiev.
También se registraron lanzamientos de 8 "Caliber" desde el Mar Negro.

Explosiones en Kramatorsk, Poltava y Karkov.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Exacto, por no escalar le escalan los otros y les van a ganar, a la guerra, a una pelea no se va a perder, porque el final está ya escrito, les van a bombardear Moscú y que me va a decir?? Es que bueno, ellos quieren escalar, que escalen, nohotro somo gente wuena, que cumple lo contrato y nos "dejamo" lo que haga falta de puro buenotes que somo, vamos hombre, justificando la derrota en cada palo que les meten, los anglo juegan a ganar si Rusia sigue jugando al buenismo estúpido, al "no queremos escalar" están condenados, esto está más visto que visto en la Historia. Saludos



Os ponéis nerviosos por nada.
Es normal que haya atentados terroristas dentro de Rusia, cometidos por ucranianos.
Los ucras entran y salen libremente del país, ahora mismo debe haber más de 8 millones de ucras, por tanto es facil que haya 100 o 200 nacionalistas dentro del país, que metan un par de drones, o que los compren en la propia Rusia y que los usen con fines terroristas.
Nada extraño. Yo tengo un dron de los buenos, solo tengo comprar explosivo (que no es nada dificil aquí), y lanzarlo contra un aeródromo sin defensas anti dron ni aéreas. 

Es el FSB el que tiene que mejorar su trabajo de inteligencia. Han estado dormidos mucho tiempo.
Rusia responderá (parece que está respondiendo ahora mismo), y la vida seguirá igual.

El partido va 10-0 y el enemigo acaba de hacer un regate en medio campo. Y se celebra como si hubiera poco menos que metido 11 goles y ganara el partido.

La guerra es desgaste. No hay prisa...si esto ni siquiera ha empezado...


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Estados Unidos apunta al suministro de armas iraníes a Rusia para la guerra de Ucrania*
> 
> Estados Unidos ha prometido que se centrará en el suministro de armas iraníes a Rusia utilizadas en la guerra de Ucrania *y en apoyar a los manifestantes en el país*, en lugar de en las conversaciones estancadas para revivir un acuerdo nuclear internacional, según el principal enviado de la administración Biden en Irán.



Desde el inicio de las revueltas en Iran, la policia ha estado interviniendo armas en la frontera azerbaijano-irani, desde el minuto uno, dinero, pistolas, escopetas tacticas, fusiles de asalto kalashnikov y explosivos, EEUU, RU e Israel exportando democracia.

PD- Si los ayatolas se estan bajando los calzones, es porque hay mucho mas de lo que nos llega por los medios de comunicacion.


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Que me dices, que con Perro Sánchez no nos atan con longanizas y salimos fuera? Pero si es muy guapo



Y tienen unas empreas muy monas que se llaman ISDEFE, RED.ES e INECO donde no tienen ni puta idea ni de instalar el Eclipse en un PC ... pero hay estan esas empresas metiendo los hocicos para llevarse buena pasta en todos los contratos de la de recuperación y resiliencia ...


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

*El genocidio ucraniano de Vladimir Putin: nadie puede decir que no sabía.*


La liberación de Kherson a principios de noviembre provocó una ola de euforia cuando los ucranianos celebraron una histórica victoria sobre el ejército invasor de Vladimir Putin. Semanas más tarde, este estado de ánimo de celebración ha dado paso ahora a sentimientos demasiado familiares de dolor y furia cuando las autoridades ucranianas descubren pruebas de crímenes de guerra cometidos durante los ocho meses de ocupación rusa de la ciudad.

Este sombrío proceso ya se ha repetido en cientos de aldeas, pueblos y ciudades liberadas en todo el norte y el este de Ucrania. En cada ocasión, las tropas rusas en retirada han dejado atrás una vasta escena del crimen de fosas comunes, cámaras de tortura, violencia sexual y comunidades profundamente traumatizadas. Los relatos específicos del sufrimiento de los civiles son sorprendentemente similares de una región a otra, lo que indica que estos crímenes son el resultado de una política deliberada del Kremlin y no de las acciones deshonestas de unidades individuales del ejército ruso.

Dondequiera que Rusia establezca el control, cualquier persona considerada como una amenaza potencial para las autoridades de ocupación corre el riesgo de ser secuestrada. Esto incluye a funcionarios locales electos, veteranos militares, activistas de la sociedad civil, periodistas y cualquier persona sospechosa de simpatizar abiertamente con Ucrania. Muchas víctimas son sometidas a tortura y ejecución. Otros simplemente desaparecen. Quienes evitan el secuestro se enfrentan a la amenaza de la deportación forzosa a la Federación Rusa. Se cree que millones de civiles ucranianos, incluidos miles de niños, han sido deportados de esta manera en los últimos nueve meses.

Las atrocidades cometidas por las tropas rusas en las regiones ocupadas de Ucrania son solo una parte de una agenda genocida más amplia que define la invasión desatada por Vladimir Putin el 24 de febrero. En las áreas de Ucrania ocupadas por el Kremlin, todos los símbolos del estado ucraniano han sido eliminados metódicamente. y una nueva identidad imperial rusa impuesta a la población civil. Se han traído maestros de Rusia para adoctrinar a los escolares ucranianos, mientras que se bloqueó el acceso a los medios de comunicación ucranianos y se suprimió el idioma ucraniano.

La intención de Putin de extinguir el estado ucraniano y erradicar la identidad nacional ucraniana fue evidente mucho antes de que los tanques rusos cruzaran la frontera a principios de 2022. Desde entonces, sus declaraciones amenazantes se han visto acompañadas por las acciones criminales de su ejército. Anteriormente, los apologistas habían podido descartar la retórica genocida del dictador ruso como una mera hipérbole política, pero eso ya no es posible.

Durante años antes de la invasión actual, Putin negó públicamente el derecho de Ucrania a existir e insistió en que los ucranianos eran en realidad rusos ("un solo pueblo") que habían sido separados artificial e injustamente de la patria. En el verano de 2021, dio el paso altamente inusual y revelador de publicar un tratado de 5000 palabras argumentando la ilegitimidad del estado ucraniano.

En vísperas de la invasión, Putin criticó al estado ucraniano independiente de hoy como un “anti-Rusia” intolerable y declaró que Ucrania era una “parte inalienable de la propia historia, cultura y espacio espiritual de Rusia”. Más recientemente, comparó directamente su invasión con las conquistas imperiales del siglo XVIII del zar ruso Pedro el Grande y se jactó de que está “devolviendo tierras históricamente rusas”. A fines de septiembre, anexó ilegalmente cuatro provincias ucranianas parcialmente ocupadas mientras proclamaba que se habían unido a la Federación Rusa “para siempre”.

Otros altos funcionarios del Kremlin y propagandistas del régimen han sido aún más explícitos en cuanto al lenguaje genocida que han empleado para defender la invasión. El expresidente ruso Dmitry Medvedev describió recientemente a los ucranianos como " cucarachas " y descartó a la nación ucraniana como "mítica". Mientras tanto, en los programas de entrevistas políticas de la televisión estatal rusa cuidadosamente seleccionados, los llamamientos al genocidio contra los ucranianos se han normalizado por completo. Los expertos deshumanizan y satanizan a los ucranianos mientras cuestionan rutinariamente la existencia de una nación ucraniana separada y discuten casualmente la necesidad de destruir el estado ucraniano.

La asombrosa cantidad de declaraciones genocidas provenientes de Rusia desde que comenzó la invasión de Ucrania hace nueve meses hace que sea relativamente fácil demostrar la intención que es tan crucial al identificar los actos de genocidio. Las Naciones Unidas definen el genocidio como cualquiera de los cinco actos “cometidos con la intención de destruir, total o parcialmente, un grupo nacional, étnico, racial o religioso”. Los asesinatos en masa, los abusos sistemáticos de los derechos humanos, las deportaciones forzadas y la destrucción deliberada de la infraestructura civil llevada a cabo por el ejército ruso significan que Moscú es posiblemente culpable de cometer los cinco actos genocidas en Ucrania.

A pesar de la conciencia generalizada de los crímenes de guerra que tienen lugar en Ucrania, muchos miembros de la comunidad internacional siguen reacios a hablar explícitamente sobre los objetivos genocidas de la invasión de Rusia. En cambio, continúa el debate sobre los peligros de humillar a Putin y la necesidad de un acuerdo negociado. Numerosos altos funcionarios y destacados comentaristas insisten en abordar la invasión como si fuera una disputa fronteriza particularmente ingobernable en lugar de un ejercicio de exterminio nacional. En realidad, hablar de un compromiso con el Kremlin es absurdo y obsceno. Los defensores del apaciguamiento deben reconocer que no puede haber término medio entre el genocidio ruso y la supervivencia nacional ucraniana.

Después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el público de la posguerra recordó los horrores del régimen nazi y preguntó cómo se permitió que ocurrieran crímenes de tal magnitud. Muchos de los que vivieron la guerra protestaron porque desconocían por completo las atrocidades que ocurrían a su alrededor. Excusas similares no funcionarán en la situación actual. Por el contrario, la abrumadora evidencia de los crímenes de guerra rusos y la intención abiertamente genocida que se exhibe en Moscú significa que cuando las generaciones futuras miren hacia atrás al Genocidio de Ucrania de Putin, nadie puede decir que no sabía.

Peter Dickinson es editor del Servicio de Alerta de Ucrania del Atlantic Council. 











Vladimir Putin’s Ukrainian Genocide: Nobody can claim they did not know


The overwhelming evidence of Russian war crimes in Ukraine together with the openly genocidal intent on display in Moscow mean nobody claim they did not know about Putin's Ukrainian Genocide, writes Peter Dickinson.




www.atlanticcouncil.org


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Otro que parece que no ha hecho la mili, no hay ninguna bio en que aparezca este dato, su hijo si que la hizo y en la legión, actualmente (su hijo) es jefe del consulado español en Méjico, pero el se escaqueo debido a sus estudios, estuvo casado con una francesa-israelí (2 hijos), paso varios meses en un Kibutz, aparte tiene la doble nacionalidad argentina, se divorcio y actualmente esta casado con Cristina Narbona.

Pero de hacer la mili nada de nada, me ponen los pelos como escarpias que uno se vista de militar sin haber hecho la mil o haber servido como militar, fetichistas del traje los llamaría.


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Realmente no, porque no es libertad, no hay valores individuales y escudarse en la "cultura" no es aceptable, o no debería serlo.
> Occidente tiene que entender que no puede estar ajeno además a ello, ya que, las "ideas" tienden siempre a expandirse. No debemos querer en occidente un tipo de sociedad como esas, y por lo tanto, no se debe mirar hacia otro lado, independientemente de los riesgos que se generen
> 
> La humanidad debe avanzar, debe adaptarse y las sociedades deben estar en continuo cambio, esa es la naturaleza del hombre, el cambio, todo lo que vaya en contra del cambio, de las apuestas personales por lograr algo, van en contra de las mismas, puesto que las personas trabajamos por nuestra felicidad, no por la de un burócrata, por muy "estatista convencido" que seamos.
> ...



Es que hay sociedades que nunca van a aceptar valores como los tuyos. Si es aceptable, porque es SU CULTURA, no la tuya. Hay aspectos de sus culturas que a ti y a mí nos parecen aberrantes... y aspectos de la nuestra que a ellos les resultan repugnantes. No es buena idea imponer ciertos usos y costumbres de nuestra sociedad en otras, porque o bien no los quieren, o bien no están preparadas para acogerlos. Así que es probable que salga mal y encima nos acaben cogiendo odio.


----------



## millie34u (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (5 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y España es un país donde ya tenemos un porcentaje elevado de la población en pobreza relativa y con tasas de ahorro que siempre han sido bajas y que estan bajando por encima de la velocidad a la que bajan en la UE porque con subidas o no del salario mínimo el salario en España apenas se mueve ...
> 
> España, el segundo país de la UE donde la inflación más devora la tasa de ahorro
> 
> ...



Yo no me fío de las estadísticas, me fío de lo que veo.
Voy a España cada verano y a varios países (por curro) durante el año.
España se está empobreciendo mientras los demás están creciendo.


----------



## Elimina (5 Dic 2022)

Pero, ¿Qué es Occidente?


Pero, ¿Qué es Occidente? Occidente es lo peor que le ha pasado al mundo desde la 2ª guerra mundial. Es un fábrica de enemigos, una productora de enfrentamiento poseedora de los valores del bien. Dice encarnar todo lo bueno mientras que lo demás es una selva. Decide lo que debe usarse, lo que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Teniente Coronel retirado, Sergey Valerievich Lashkov. Firmó en septiembre con el ejército fascista ruso. Desnazificado y desmilitarizado en Ucrania el 4 de Noviembre. Curiosamente este había nacido en Ucrania.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (5 Dic 2022)

Al final las matemáticas son la base de la inteligencia militar a falta de mejores datos 
EEUU va a aumentar en primavera de 2023 su producción de proyectiles de 155 hasta 20000 al mes
es decir ahora producen bastante menos que eso. 
Cualquier empresa puede multiplicar su producción por 3 o por 4 tan solo aumentando los turnos y aun suele quedar un cierto margen de crecimiento aumentando el ritmo y número de trabajadores por turno
Pongamos siendo generosos que tan solo van a duplicar su producción
Significaría que EEUU produce 10000 disparos al mes para sus necesidades y las de posibles compradores 
eso son 120000 año de los que una parte se consume en combate otra en entrenamiento y otra se exporta. 
¿Cuál será el stock de municiones de reserva?
Supongamos que se guardan por 20 años y el stock se vacía conforme al criterio FIFO, el máximo stock seria de 2,4 millones de proyectiles, pero posiblemente dado que una parte se exporta el stock no supere la mitad de ese número 
Y el resto de países. 
Siendo generosos tendrán un stock similar entre todos. 
Supongo que toda la OTAN no tendría más de 2,4 millones de proyectiles antes de la guerra, y su producción actual no será más de 20000 al mes
Si como se dice se consumen más de 80000 disparos de 155 al mes.... saquen cuentas de la velocidad a la que se vacían los stocks
Esa es la todopoderosa OTAN acostumbrada a combatir con cabreros del 3º mundo 
Es una muestra de la perdida de la capacidad de combate convencional de los países occidentales los últimos 20 años
¿Se creen acaso que cualquier general de español es capaz de mandar hoy en día su brigada en combate
Hoy las brigadas son unidades administrativa, que han perdido toda su cohexión. Tan solo centros de entrenamiento y gestión de recursos para mandar destacamentos al 3º mundo
Y la situación es igual en el resto de la OTAN









·España. una Economía camino al abismo.


Dato mata relato. La economía española sobrevive tan sólo gracias al recurso a la deuda y el gasto público. ¿Es sostenible?



miedoalalibertad.com













40 años perdidos en la economía española


Es difícil hablar de éxito cuando el crecimiento medio anual del PIB durante 40 años es tan sólo de un 1,2 %, si se deflacta el PIB con la inflación, se ha destruido más de la mitad de la industria, especialmente la pesada y la más productiva, y los salarios reales de los trabajadores del...



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Es que el gas de consumo doméstico es una parte muy pequeña del total. Ya puede hacer el frío que quiera. Lo gordo del gas es la industria. Si la industria está consumiendo lo mismo que el año pasado y el precio cae es porque hay más oferta. Si el consumo industrial cae y el precio cae...pues blanco y en botella.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



No es tan pequeño , en España es un tercio calefacción , otro industria y otro generación y en Alemania es menos en generación pero los edificios residenciales, comerciales y públicos se comen mas del 30%.


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Yo no me fío de las estadísticas, me fío de lo que veo.
> Voy a España cada verano y a varios países (por curro) durante el año.
> España se está empobreciendo mientras los demás están creciendo.



Gran frase, para enmarcar. Para mí también es así, y lo que veo es que en España cada vez la gente está peor. La última vez que estuve en Asturias me llamó la atención la cantidad de negocios que han cerrado en estos últimos tiempos.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo, si no comprara F-35 por algún motivo, me pasaría al Rafale antes que al Gripen.



Mas Eurofighter, Rafale y unos cuantos Sukhoi-57 con muchos misiles antibuque para mantener a los anglosionistas lejos de la peninsula iberica. 

PD- Comprar el ladrillo volador es el timo de la estampita actualizado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

ARTÍCULO 19 DOCTRINA RUSA.......




*Incidente en la base aérea de Engels permite a Rusia usar armas nucleares*
Hoy, 14:12


El sabotaje de hoy por parte de los servicios especiales ucranianos contra los aeródromos militares rusos, incluido un ataque a una base de aviación estratégica, le da a la Federación Rusa una oportunidad legítima de usar armas nucleares contra el régimen de Kiev. 

El documento principal que regula el uso de armas nucleares en nuestro país es el Decreto del Presidente de la Federación Rusa No. 355 del 2 de junio de 2020. Las condiciones que determinan la posibilidad de utilizar armas estratégicas de disuasión están detalladas en el artículo 19 de este decreto.

El impacto del enemigo en instalaciones estatales o militares críticas de la Federación Rusa, cuya falla conducirá a la interrupción de la respuesta de las fuerzas nucleares.

- lee el párrafo "c" del Artículo 19 del Decreto del Presidente de la Federación Rusa No. 355.

Hoy, un vehículo aéreo no tripulado atacó la base de uno de los componentes de la tríada nuclear rusa: los portadores de misiles estratégicos Tu-95MS y Tu -160 bombarderos en Engels.

Tal acción por parte de las autoridades de Kiev se incluye en el párrafo anterior del documento sobre los fundamentos de la política estatal de Rusia en el campo de la disuasión nuclear. A partir de hoy, la Federación Rusa tiene fundamentos legales para el uso de armas estratégicas.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

En fin...instrucciones a los atletas para que actuen cuando les escamoteen el himno y no, no son innecesarias.








HK athlete praised for correcting erroneous song in place of Chinese national anthem at Dubai sports event - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





El gobierno de la Región Administrativa Especial de Hong Kong expresó el sábado su oposición y fuerte descontento por un incidente en Dubái, donde una canción relacionada con los disturbios violentos de Hong Kong en 2019 se tocó incorrectamente en lugar del himno nacional chino después de que un atleta de la RAEHK afirmara una medalla de oro.


E*n lugar de tocar el himno nacional chino, se tocó una canción asociada con la agitación social en Hong Kong en 2019, hasta que el atleta hizo un gesto con el signo T para detener la canción después de unos 15 segundos* antes de que los organizadores cambiaran la música a la correcta, Hong Los medios de Kong informaron el sábado.

Las autoridades de Hong Kong reconocieron el movimiento del atleta de Hong Kong para defender la dignidad del país.

*Este incidente siguió a otra exhibición errónea del himno nacional chino para los atletas de Hong Kong en un evento deportivo internacional el mes pasado. En noviembre...*

El SF&OC emitió el 22 de noviembre directrices para todas las asociaciones deportivas de la RAE para manejar la transmisión del himno nacional y el izamiento de la bandera de la RAE durante la participación de los equipos de Hong Kong en eventos deportivos internacionales.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Kiev trata de mantener el ánimo de la población ante el invierno pese a los ataques rusos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mas Eurofighter, Rafale y unos cuantos Sukhoi-57 con muchos misiles antibuque para mantener a los anglosionistas lejos de la peninsula iberica.
> 
> PD- Comprar el ladrillo volador es el timo de la estampita actualizado.



Sí, es totalmente imbécil comprar aviones gringos. Nuestra mayor amenaza militar, Marruecos, es aliado de USA.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

*El autor del envío de los paquetes-bomba es un “lobo solitario” bien entrenado*

Los agentes que investigan el envío de paquetes bomba a distintas personas y entidades trabajan con la hipótesis de que “estamos ante un lobo solitario con amplios conocimientos, bien entrenado y no un grupo organizado”, según han informado a LA RAZÓN fuentes conocedoras del caso.

También se tiene en cuenta que los envíos se produjeron para hacerlos con el despliegue en Ucrania del El Equipo Policial de Apoyo (EPA) español que investigará crímenes de guerra en Ucrania y que fue despedido por el ministro Grande-Marlaska, en la madrugada del jueves, en el aeropuerto Adolfo Suárez Madrid-Barajas Lo forman once agentes de Policía y Guardia Civil.

“Demasiada coincidencia”, subrayan las fuentes, que creen que estamos ante una acción de desinformación y desestabilización, cuyo único beneficiario es Rusia. Aunque nunca se puede descartar que se trate de una acción de falsa bandera.

Los artefactos no se pueden denominar como “caseros” y se está buscando, a nivel internacional, si han sido utilizados en otros países, con fin de determinar quiénes pudieron ser los autores y si hay un mismo “modus operandi”.

Se trata de seis cajas de madera idénticas (fabricadas, no compradas), con un sistema de ignición de pistón (no hace falta circuito eléctrico). Al abrir el sobre, se libera el pasador conectado a un muelle que percute en dicho pistón y se produce la deflagración y la liberación de la metralla contenida en el artefacto. “Su confección no está a la altura de cualquiera que consulte tutoriales en Internet”, subrayan.

Por lo tanto, las investigaciones se presentan como complicadas ya que, de momento, no se ha podido cotejar la escritura de las etiquetas de dichos paquetes con alguna que obre en los archivos de las Fuerzas de Seguridad, ni se han encontrado huellas ni rastros de ADN.

La única pista fiable es la de que los artefactos fueron enviados desde la provincia de Valladolid.

El actor (“lobo”) solitario podría haber sido entrenado previamente por expertos en la materia y se le habrían dado instrucciones para mandar los paquetes coincidiendo con el despliegue de la EPA en Ucrania, a modo de mensaje a España. El por qué se ha elegido nuestro país y no otro podría derivar de la controversia que algunos grupos han manifestado a la colaboración con Kiev y al clima de crispación política que se vive en estos momentos.

Las fuentes consultadas han mostrado su preocupación por lo ocurrido ya que entienden que se trata de un mensaje claro de que, en cualquier momento, se podrían emprender acciones de más envergadura.

Al haber introducido metralla en algunos de los artefactos (bolas metálicas y tornillos) queda clara la voluntad de hacer daño o matar. No se trata de una simple deflagración sino de una bomba en todos sus términos que, insisten, requiere de conocimientos técnicos para su confección. En algún lugar los habrá emprendido el individuo que los ha enviado que, además, ha tomado todas las precauciones para no ser identificado, concluyen.

https://www.larazon.es/espana/202212...7vz5k3rti.html


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Yo no me fío de las estadísticas, me fío de lo que veo.
> Voy a España cada verano y a varios países (por curro) durante el año.
> España se está empobreciendo mientras los demás están creciendo.



Pués yo no viajo tanto como tú pero no me hace falta para saber que España se esta empobreciendo y mucho ... Lo veo sin salir de mi barrio. cuando veo que los amigos de mi hijo se pasan las tardes en mi casa porque en las suyas no ponen la calefacción y siempres les sacamos algo de merenderar. Cuando yo era niño en todas las casas había calefacción y se merendaba, ahora te diría que en la mayoría de la casas de ciertos barrios ya no ocurre eso. Que en España somos más pobres que en mi niñez no es algo ya discutible y ya esta viendo claramente. Eso si, hay que darlo todo para que Zelensky junte más millones y Borrel cobre comisiones y enchufe bien a su familia.




El lunes más caro de todos los tiempos ...


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El autor del envío de los paquetes-bomba es un “lobo solitario” bien entrenado*
> 
> Los agentes que investigan el envío de paquetes bomba a distintas personas y entidades trabajan con la hipótesis de que “estamos ante un lobo solitario con amplios conocimientos, bien entrenado y no un grupo organizado”, según han informado a LA RAZÓN fuentes conocedoras del caso.
> 
> ...



Van a detener a un señor random del PP o de Vox, de Valladolid, militar jubilado o algo así, para darle más propaganda mediática que a la muerte del Yiyo. Y ni será culpable ,ni tendrá conocimientos ni nada, es porque peligra la cabeza del actual alcalde, que debe ser de los más enfangados del país, que ya es decir. Todo esto está calculado, quizá una guardia civil disfrazado de ese sujeto que ni sabe la que se le viene encima ha enviado los paquetes con un disfraz . Luego a ver como lo cuadran con el indudable carácter "comunista" de los malvados antiucranianos, pero la prensa española de desvergüenza no va escasa.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es que hay sociedades que nunca van a aceptar valores como los tuyos. Si es aceptable, porque es SU CULTURA, no la tuya. Hay aspectos de sus culturas que a ti y a mí nos parecen aberrantes... y aspectos de la nuestra que a ellos les resultan repugnantes. No es buena idea imponer ciertos usos y costumbres de nuestra sociedad en otras, porque o bien no los quieren, o bien no están preparadas para acogerlos. Así que es probable que salga mal y encima nos acaben cogiendo odio.



Pues entonces, a hostias, no hay problema, pero a mi no me pilla una sociedad así, ni de puta broma


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (5 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y España es un país donde ya tenemos un porcentaje elevado de la población en pobreza relativa y con tasas de ahorro que siempre han sido bajas y que estan bajando por encima de la velocidad a la que bajan en la UE porque con subidas o no del salario mínimo el salario en España apenas se mueve ...
> 
> España, el segundo país de la UE donde la inflación más devora la tasa de ahorro
> 
> ...



Hoy en las noticias decían que respecto al año pasado, la gente de clase media/baja gastaría menos dinero estas navidades (porque no lo tienen) pero que la clase alta era al contrario, gastaría más y que se había acrecentado la diferencia entre clases......Lo que ya se ha comentado en más de una ocasión esta crisis generada por los políticos que toman estas decisiones no suponen un problema para quienes como ellos tienen bastante dinero, si no para la gente de a pie.....pero luego hay que escucharles repetir una y otra vez lo de "todos" tenemos que hacer un esfuerzo.

Ayer mismo en el telediario contaban lo bien que estabamos, porque el precio de este mes era más barata la media de la electricidad que los dos años anteriores. "Olvidando" mencionar que se debe a que no ha habido temperaturas bajas, pero en cuanto las hemos tenido, esta semana se han disparado los precios. O que las horas más baratas son ahora siempre de madrugada, por lo que hacer la media es una tomadura de pelo, porque cuando la mayoría de mortales usan la luz es en las horas caras (las diurnas) También hicieron hincapie en varias personas que sacaron y que estaban encantadas en como les había bajado la factura de la luz este último mes....evidentemente sin tener en cuenta el estudio que salió ayer de que cada hogar español se ha gastado ya este año 320e más que el año pasado.

Manipulación pura y dura de la prensa, a la que solo le importa justificar y ensalzar al gobierno. Pero si, estas navidades habrá quienes no tengan para regalos, ni para productos frescos, ni para poner la calefacción, pero que felices estarán todos que estamos arruinando a Putin que nos ha hecho la vida imposible todos estos últimos años.....ah no, que era nuestro mejor suministrador de energía barata. Pro no pasa nada, que ahora Europa (Alemania ya lo está haciendo, veremos el resto donde pueden comprarlo) se lo comprará a Qatar, pais de la libertad y de la democracia.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El ataque de Ucrania a las instalaciones militares nucleares rusas, con los dos drones (que fueron lanzados por terroristas desde dentro de la propia Rusia), puede desencadenar una respuesta mayor de la que nadie espera.
> Recordemos que en la Constitución rusa se aprueba el uso de armas nucleares, también si las instalaciones necesarias para su uso, son atacadas. Y este ha sido el caso.
> 
> Seguro que hay una respuesta acorde en las próximas horas, aunque no sea nuclear.
> ...



El momento de hacer una explosión nuclear táctica aunque fuera en zona deshabitada de Ucrania, previo aviso a sus amigos, China e India, sobre todo, hubiera provocado un efecto disuasorio bestial, habría desatado un escandalo monumental, como el que provocó la invasión, pero a su vez, tendrían tal pánico en el cuerpo los anglos y sus vasallos se abstendrían de ayudas económicas y militares, porque quien te dice que este loco la próxima nos manda una de las grandes a Londres, Nueva York, Berlín, etc., así, jugando y peleando "para no ofender" "para no escalar", haciendo una guerra liviana y localizada, sin lograr que piensen que "estos locos nos llevan al Armageddon mejor nos dejamos de películas con los ucranianos y que Dios les asista", pero eso no se hizo, se perdió el "momentum", ahora que nos toquen el culo ellos cuando y donde quieran, nos metan sanciones, nos ataquen ya dentro del territorio ruso las bases de los aviones de combate (algo genial, hay que reconocerlo, los ucro nos leen¡¡¡) y los que estemos a la defensiva somos nosotros, y ya sabemos, quien juega a la defensiva pierde la iniciativa, en definitiva pierde, pierde TODO...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ARTÍCULO 19 DOCTRINA RUSA.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alguien va a tener que pedir muchas disculpas......en estos momentos o en breves días tras una declaración de Zakharova, Lavrov o Surovikin ( creo que lo debería hacer el mismo Putin, opto por que será Surovikin) se van a activar en aire y mar los sistemas nucleares rusos en modo ataque.


Que dice el Art 19 apartado C de la Doctrina Nuclear Rusa:



"......
*Condiciones para la transición de la Federación Rusa al uso de armas nucleares:*

17. La Federación de Rusia se reserva el derecho de utilizar armas nucleares en respuesta al uso de armas nucleares y otros tipos de armas de destrucción masiva contra ella y (o) sus aliados, así como en caso de agresión contra la Federación de Rusia con el uso de armas convencionales, cuando la propia existencia del Estado.

18. La decisión de utilizar armas nucleares la toma el Presidente de la Federación Rusa.

19. Las condiciones que determinan la posibilidad del uso de armas nucleares por parte de la Federación Rusa son:

a) recepción de información confiable sobre el lanzamiento de misiles balísticos que atacan los territorios de la Federación Rusa y (o) sus aliados;

b) el uso por parte del adversario de armas nucleares u otro tipo de armas de destrucción masiva en los territorios de la Federación Rusa y (o) sus aliados;

*c) el impacto del enemigo en instalaciones estatales o militares críticas de la Federación Rusa, cuya falla conducirá a la interrupción de la respuesta de las fuerzas nucleares;*

d) agresión contra la Federación Rusa con el uso de armas convencionales, cuando la existencia misma del estado esté amenazada.

20. El Presidente de la Federación Rusa puede, si es necesario, informar a los líderes político-militares de otros estados y (u) organizaciones internacionales sobre la disposición de la Federación Rusa a usar armas nucleares o sobre la decisión tomada de usar armas nucleares, como así como sobre el hecho de su uso......"


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues entonces, a hostias, no hay problema, pero a mi no me pilla una sociedad así, ni de puta broma



Ye lo que hay... El mundo no se adapta a tí.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Al final las matemáticas son la base de la inteligencia militar a falta de mejores datos
> EEUU va a aumentar en primavera de 2023 su producción de proyectiles de 155 hasta 20000 al mes
> es decir ahora producen bastante menos que eso.
> Cualquier empresa puede multiplicar su producción por 3 o por 4 tan solo aumentando los turnos y aun suele quedar un cierto margen de crecimiento aumentando el ritmo y número de trabajadores por turno
> ...



Una empresa puede aumentar su producción un 20% como mucho, lo que dices de un 300% o 400% es inviable, tanto pro falta de maquinarias como de personal cualificado. 
Poco sabes de empresas, lo de los americanos es un brindis al sol, necesitarían meses si no años parea conseguir un aumento semejante.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

Detras de los banderistas, estan los servidores del principe de los demonios, los anglosionistas, quemar iconos rusos, atacar al cristianismo y a la civilizacion occidental, que sepan que terminaran perdiendo y no solo en Ucrania.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Dic 2022)

Pues eso, que hay muchos que no son mercenarios, pero no queda bien decir que se están enviando tropas. Un futuro miembro de la UE que parece estar intentando ganar puntos. Gastos a costa del estado por ser militares y policias....más claro....Cuantos paises estarán haciendo lo mismo sin reconocerlo tan claramente.

*Georgia cifra en 33 sus combatientes muertos en Ucrania tras 5 nuevas bajas*

Según los medios georgianos, en Ucrania combaten cerca de 1.500 georgianos del lado de las fuerzas de Kiev.

Garibashvili aseguró que la mayoría de los fallecidos son *militares y policías, por lo que el Estado costea la repatriación de sus restos y la organizaciones de funerales con honores*.

"El comandante georgiano resultó herido y cinco combatientes murieron", dijo el jefe de gabinete de la Presidencia de Ucrania, Andriy Yermak, quien aseguró que Ucrania y Georgia luchan contra "un mismo enemigo"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

Moldavia ocultará los volúmenes exactos de gas acumulado en las reservas por razones de seguridad. Así lo anunció el lunes 5 de diciembre durante una conferencia de prensa del Viceprimer Ministro, Ministro de Infraestructura Andrei Spinu.

https://iz.ru/1243138/irina-kezik/spasenie-stroptivoi-kak-rossiia-i-moldaviia-dogovarivalis-o-postavkakh-gaza
“A partir de hoy, no anunciaremos la cantidad exacta de lo que tenemos en existencias, por razones de seguridad”, enfatizó el primer ministro moldavo


----------



## Seronoser (5 Dic 2022)

Hoy hay dos noticias económicas importantes, que nadie resaltará:

1) El 50% del comercio entre China y Rusia, se hace ya en yuanes y rublos. Adios al dolar.
2) Pakistán ha llegado a un acuerdo con Rusia, para recibir petróleo con descuento, como India.
Ese petróleo iba a ir para Europa...y ya no irá.

Pakistán es la economía 22 del mundo, para despistados, cerca de España, que es la 16.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (5 Dic 2022)

Es irónico leerle que no se considera precisamente una persona valiente.....mientras envia a civiles a morir obligados al campo de batalla. ¿Que pensaría alguien que reconoce no tener valor si le obligasen a coger un fusil e ir a primera línea de fuego? ¿Seguiría hablando de hacer "todos un esfuerzo? Lo de que el está luchando.....no, luchar es que a ti y a tu familia te obliguen a coger un arma y estar en trincheras luchando contra el enemigo, cuando tu y toda tu familia está segura y a salvo.....Escuchar este tipo de comentarios a politicos (Europeos incluidos) cuando saben que ni ellos ni sus familias pisarán nunca el frente, enviar a desconocidos a luchar por ti siempre es más sencillo. Gustos humildes.....que le pregunten donde viven sus padres (Villa de unos 7 millones, con varios Lexus etc) o la mansión que tiene el en en paraíso Italiano de los oligarcas y cuanto tiene en la cuenta corriente.....persona normal con gustos humildes, seguro que si.

*Zelenski, persona del año del Fincancial Times: "Soy más responsable que valiente"*

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, sigue liderando la resistencia después de nueves meses del inicio de la guerra, aunque asegura que se considera una persona "más responsable que valiente" a la que no le gusta "defraudar a la gente". 

Zelenski ha asegurado que preferiría estar con su hijo "pescando carpas en el río Dniptor, en lugar de luchar contra las fuerzas del Kremlin"

El FT indica que "ese mensaje campechano" es típico de un líder que todavía se presenta a sí mismo "como una persona normal con gustos humildes"


----------



## dabuti (5 Dic 2022)

10 civiles refugiados, por ahora, mueren en ataque ucronazi en Alchemst en Lugansk.











Death toll in Ukrainian HIMARS attack on Alchevsk in LPR rises to 10


There are refugees among those killed




tass.com


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (5 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Una empresa puede aumentar su producción un 20% como mucho, lo que dices de un 300% o 400% es inviable, tanto pro falta de maquinarias como de personal cualificado.
> Poco sabes de empresas, lo de los americanos es un brindis al sol, necesitarían meses si no años parea conseguir un aumento semejante.



Las empresas trabajan normalmente a un tuno de 8 horas, de lunes a viernes
unas 1780 horas al año
Y muchas empresas que trabajan en sectores poco competitivos como la defensa a un ritmo ralentizado 
el año tiene 8760 horas
Si divides, te sale que se trabaja un 20% del tiempo potencial del trabajo
pero siempre hay que considerar los tiempos de parada para mantenimiento y averías
Así que tranquilamente te salen 4 turnos, que es lo que los planes de defensa de esta país planificaban hace 30 años cuando habia planes previstos para situaciones de guerra. 
Y eso sin contar con que la mayoría de las empresas de defensa no están aprovechando al 100% sus capacidades productivas. 
Pero por supuesto para eso hay que militarizar la producción 

Así que vete a contarle cuentos y dártelas de experto a otro. Soy militar y licenciado (no graduado) en ADE, entre otras cosas. 









De la Ignorancia y de la Estupidez


«Solo hay dos cosas infinitas, el universo y la estupidez humana….. y lo primero no es seguro» Albert Einstein. 3 tardes más de Economía



miedoalalibertad.com













·España. una Economía camino al abismo.


Dato mata relato. La economía española sobrevive tan sólo gracias al recurso a la deuda y el gasto público. ¿Es sostenible?



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Que le conviene más a Rusia, un conflicto localizado en la puerta de casa donde le envían a los soldados otánicos de pocos en pocos o un conflicto amplío contra toda la OTAN? ¿Opina que si Rusia escala no se mete la OTAN?



Si los EEUU intentan meter a la Otan en una guerra directa contra Rusia, los anglos corren el riesgo de quedarse solos con los polacos y los balticos, el truco usano es ir enmierdandolo todo poco a poco... 

PD- Si Francia o Alemania abandonan la Nato, Italia y España les siguen.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

De ser cierto, esto sería un paso exponencial en el alcance de las posibilidades de hacer mucho daño a los rusos en su territorio, la base está más de 500kms de la frontera ucraniana .


----------



## Adriano II (5 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Las empresas trabajan normalmente a un tuno de 8 horas, de lunes a viernes
> unas 1780 horas al año
> Y muchas empresas que trabajan en sectores poco competitivos como la defensa a un ritmo ralentizado
> el año tiene 8760 horas
> ...



Vete a buscar operadores de maquina herramienta en USA para trabajar de noche

Buena suerte


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> De ser cierto, esto sería un paso exponencial en el alcance de las posibilidades de hacer mucho daño a los rusos en su territorio, la base está más de 500kms de la frontera ucraniana .



Viendo lo de esta tarde, de poco ha servido, Richi...


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hoy en las noticias decían que respecto al año pasado, la gente de clase media/baja gastaría menos dinero estas navidades (porque no lo tienen) pero que la clase alta era al contrario, gastaría más y que se había acrecentado la diferencia entre clases......Lo que ya se ha comentado en más de una ocasión esta crisis generada por los políticos que toman estas decisiones no suponen un problema para quienes como ellos tienen bastante dinero, si no para la gente de a pie.....pero luego hay que escucharles repetir una y otra vez lo de "todos" tenemos que hacer un esfuerzo.
> 
> Ayer mismo en el telediario contaban lo bien que estabamos, porque el precio de este mes era más barata la media de la electricidad que los dos años anteriores. "Olvidando" mencionar que se debe a que no ha habido temperaturas bajas, pero en cuanto las hemos tenido, esta semana se han disparado los precios. O que las horas más baratas son ahora siempre de madrugada, por lo que hacer la media es una tomadura de pelo, porque cuando la mayoría de mortales usan la luz es en las horas caras (las diurnas) También hicieron hincapie en varias personas que sacaron y que estaban encantadas en como les había bajado la factura de la luz este último mes....evidentemente sin tener en cuenta el estudio que salió ayer de que cada hogar español se ha gastado ya este año 320e más que el año pasado.
> 
> Manipulación pura y dura de la prensa, a la que solo le importa justificar y ensalzar al gobierno. Pero si, estas navidades habrá quienes no tengan para regalos, ni para productos frescos, ni para poner la calefacción, pero que felices estarán todos que estamos arruinando a Putin que nos ha hecho la vida imposible todos estos últimos años.....ah no, que era nuestro mejor suministrador de energía barata. Pro no pasa nada, que ahora Europa (Alemania ya lo está haciendo, veremos el resto donde pueden comprarlo) se lo comprará a Qatar, pais de la libertad y de la democracia.



Es que se trata de eso, de destruir demanda y por la parte baja hay menos "eficiencia" en promedio poruqe los coches son peores, los electrodomésticos más viejos y las casas están peor aisladas. Estamos viviendo una etapa de regresión social que no se ha visto en España en casi un siglo.


----------



## Alfonso29 (5 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es irónico leerle que no se considera precisamente una persona valiente.....mientras envia a civiles a morir obligados al campo de batalla. ¿Que pensaría alguien que reconoce no tener valor si le obligasen a coger un fusil e ir a primera línea de fuego? ¿Seguiría hablando de hacer "todos un esfuerzo? Lo de que el está luchando.....no, luchar es que a ti y a tu familia te obliguen a coger un arma y estar en trincheras luchando contra el enemigo, cuando tu y toda tu familia está segura y a salvo.....Escuchar este tipo de comentarios a politicos (Europeos incluidos) cuando saben que ni ellos ni sus familias pisarán nunca el frente, enviar a desconocidos a luchar por ti siempre es más sencillo. Gustos humildes.....que le pregunten donde viven sus padres (Villa de unos 7 millones, con varios Lexus etc) o la mansión que tiene el en en paraíso Italiano de los oligarcas y cuanto tiene en la cuenta corriente.....persona normal con gustos humildes, seguro que si.
> 
> *Zelenski, persona del año del Fincancial Times: "Soy más responsable que valiente"*
> 
> ...



Satánico del año con todo el merecimiento


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Ojo, que en Ryazan parece que igual hay hasta más destrozo que en Engels.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tu eres el que fuma mierda de la buena no?



Las pastis que vende a sus hamijos en el gimnasio, cuna de intelectuales y gente de bien


----------



## cryfar74 (5 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es irónico leerle que no se considera precisamente una persona valiente.....mientras envia a civiles a morir obligados al campo de batalla. ¿Que pensaría alguien que reconoce no tener valor si le obligasen a coger un fusil e ir a primera línea de fuego? ¿Seguiría hablando de hacer "todos un esfuerzo? Lo de que el está luchando.....no, luchar es que a ti y a tu familia te obliguen a coger un arma y estar en trincheras luchando contra el enemigo, cuando tu y toda tu familia está segura y a salvo.....Escuchar este tipo de comentarios a politicos (Europeos incluidos) cuando saben que ni ellos ni sus familias pisarán nunca el frente, enviar a desconocidos a luchar por ti siempre es más sencillo. Gustos humildes.....que le pregunten donde viven sus padres (Villa de unos 7 millones, con varios Lexus etc) o la mansión que tiene el en en paraíso Italiano de los oligarcas y cuanto tiene en la cuenta corriente.....persona normal con gustos humildes, seguro que si.
> 
> *Zelenski, persona del año del Fincancial Times: "Soy más responsable que valiente"*
> 
> ...



Después de ver que le dieron el Novel de la Paz a Obama y el Óscar a los Cascos Blancos que Occidente diga que el payaso es un héroe está dentro de lo normal.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

¿La UE intentando recular? ¿o es que 'alguienes' le ha dado el toque definitivo a la Úrsula?

 La UE debe "tomar medidas" contra EEUU - Ursula von der Leyen

* El plan de inversión de Joe Biden podría amenazar la industria del bloque, 
ha dicho la jefa de la Comisión Europea*

* La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, advirtió el domingo
que para poder competir con la industria ecológica de Estados Unidos, subvencionada 
por el gobierno, la UE debe "tomar medidas" y aumentar las ayudas estatales a sus propias 
empresas.*


Según parece, cerca de la mitad de las empresas alemanas ya han cerrado sus chiringuitos 
o afrontan próximas quiebras ...


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Cuídeme Dios de los amigos que de los enemigos me cuido yo...

*Arabia Saudita está bajando los precios en contratos de petróleo cerrados para enero de clientes de Asia*
13:46 || 05/12/2022


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

La única forma de que Ucrania pueda sentirse segura dentro de sus fronteras es perteneciendo a la OTAN, así lo piensan también Finlandia y Suecia, el hijoPutin ha dejado bien claro que es un vecino peligroso.


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Hace falta nombrarlos?
> 
> Cualquiera con media neurona sana sabe quien esta detras de todo lo que he escrito.Se da por hecho.
> 
> Vosotros seguid pensando que son fantasias de conspiranoicos nacys.



Te quedaste en los protocolos de los sabios de Sión y de ahí no hay quien te saque

Y bueno es que los "conspiranoicos nancys" aparte de la conspiracion judeo marxista internacional ( llegaban a decir que Stalin era judio lo cual es una gran falsedad) también creían en la tierra hueca, en la energía Vril, en la legendaria isla Thule e incluso hacían performances de algún tipo de "magia" en los castillos de la SS...

Como comprenderás, decir que aquella peña estaba tarada, es cuanto menos un alago...


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Manu Gómez retwitteó

Harri_EST
@Harri_Est
·
29min

MASSIVE Explosions in Kyiv!


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Que le conviene más a Rusia, un conflicto localizado en la puerta de casa donde le envían a los soldados otánicos de pocos en pocos o un conflicto amplío contra toda la OTAN? ¿Opina que si Rusia escala no se mete la OTAN?



Creo que no se me está entendiendo, salvo que a escalar le llamen muchos aquí, a destruir las industrias de armas DENTRO de Ucrania, a destruir las vías de acceso del armamento provisto por Occidente, a destruir las vías férreas donde se transporta ese armamento al frente, a que se destruyan las pistas desde donde despegan los aviones de combate ucro y también los aviones claro (como acaban de hacer ellos), además Rusia ya está contra toda la OTAN, no dicen en este hilo que hay tropas, asesores entre otros operativos de la OTAN ya en el Teatro de Operaciones, de que estamos hablando?? si a todo esto usted le llama querer escalar, pues sí, hay que escalar hasta ahí, nunca dije de actuar en un país OTAN o Europeo, entonces los ven blanditos y les van a pegar por todos lados, si se hubiera actuado de otra manera, si se hubiera generado miedo, se hubieran mantenido al margen Occidente, por prudencia, no sea que..., pero no, van de civilizados a la guerra, la guerra no es muestra de civilización, es la barbarie a la máxima expresión, y con esa actitud están condenados, actuando así están perdidos.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

_
Curiosamente, parece que los vuelos civiles que sobrevuelan el suroeste de Rusia están descendiendo de la altitud de crucero para liberar el espacio aéreo._


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

_Estoy en el metro de Kiev y me sorprendió mucho ver a tanta gente escondida en el interior; después de dos meses de huelgas regulares, esperaba que la gente se volviera de alguna manera complaciente, pero hay una verdadera ansiedad.

Las calles del centro de Kiev se han vaciado mientras las autoridades advierten que más de 100 cohetes han sido disparados por Rusia contra objetivos en todo el país, que ya han explotado en varias ciudades. Al parecer, este es el metro de Kiev en este momento._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

*Los medios ucranianos informaron de dos explosiones en Odessa*
"Strana.ua": dos explosiones atronaron en Odessa


5 de diciembre de 2022, 16:04


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

*La aviación estratégica rusa trabaja con fines de infraestructura en Ucrania*
Hoy, 16:03


A partir de las 14:00 horas, se declaró una alerta de ataque aéreo en toda Ucrania. Los mensajes en los canales de telegramas ucranianos atestiguan que los misiles rusos sobrevolaron la mayoría de las principales ciudades del país. 

Las llegadas a Krivoy Rog fueron las primeras que se registraron. Los residentes locales reportarán una explosión y un fuerte incendio. Según los usuarios de Dnepropetrovsk y Kremenchug, muchos misiles vuelan en dirección a Kyiv. 

También se anunció una alerta aérea en la capital y la región, se notó el trabajo de la defensa aérea. Con un intervalo de 10 a 15 minutos, hay informes de explosiones en Poltava, Zaporozhye, Kropyvnytskyi. Los residentes de la capital bajan una vez más al metro, que ahora se utiliza en Kyiv como refugio antibombas.

Los canales oficiales de propaganda ucraniana informan sobre el trabajo exitoso de la defensa aérea, que derriba casi todos los misiles voladores. Sin embargo, los videos publicados de los usuarios ni siquiera muestran intentos de operar la defensa aérea. En Odessa y Nikolaev, se informa que varios misiles vuelan desde el mar, lo que indica el trabajo no solo de la aviación estratégica, sino también de la Flota del Mar Negro.

Obviamente, el incidente de hoy en la base aérea de Engels no violó los planes del mando de las tropas rusas. Todavía no hay información exacta sobre los objetos afectados, pero las explosiones están retumbando en casi todas las regiones de Ucrania.
Según los últimos datos, Odessa y Zhytomyr ya no tienen electricidad, se escuchan explosiones en la región de Kyiv.


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Parece que el Dr. Maligno vuelve a apagar las bombillas ucras.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Cuídeme Dios de los amigos que de los enemigos me cuido yo...
> 
> *Arabia Saudita está bajando los precios en contratos de petróleo cerrados para enero de clientes de Asia*
> 13:46 || 05/12/2022



Si quiere competir con los rusos, que ya hace rebajas a los asiáticos, no toca otra…es el mercado amigo…


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Te quedaste en los protocolos de los sabios de Sión y de ahí no hay quien te saque
> 
> Y bueno es que los "conspiranoicos nancys" aparte de la conspiracion judeo marxista internacional ( llegaban a decir que Stalin era judio lo cual es una gran falsedad) también creían en la tierra hueca, en la energía Vril, en la legendaria isla Thule e incluso hacían performances de algún tipo de "magia" en los castillos de la SS...
> 
> Como comprenderás, decir que aquella peña estaba tarada, es cuanto menos un alago...



En realidad, de los que están arriba, la mayoría no son judíos.


----------



## Adriano II (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _Estoy en el metro de Kiev y me sorprendió mucho ver a tanta gente escondida en el interior; después de dos meses de huelgas regulares, esperaba que la gente se volviera de alguna manera complaciente, pero hay una verdadera ansiedad.
> 
> Las calles del centro de Kiev se han vaciado mientras las autoridades advierten que más de 100 cohetes han sido disparados por Rusia contra objetivos en todo el país, que ya han explotado en varias ciudades. Al parecer, este es el metro de Kiev en este momento._



Cada vez que el algoritmo traduce "strike" como huelga o "fighter" como caza Dios mata un gatito


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si quiere competir con los rusos, que ya hace rebajas a los asiáticos, no toca otra…es el mercado amigo…



La India yo creo que nunca se ha visto en una de estas. Menuda oportunidad para desarrollar la infraestructura de su país. A ver si son listos y la aprovechan.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

En Kiev, 8 misiles en dos grupos de 4.

Impactos en Dnipro, Poltava, Kremenchuck, Zaporizhzhia, Vinnytsia, Cherkasy , Odessa, Bila Tsverka , Zhytomyr , Kryvyi Rih 

Por inmediatez de la información, no he pasado a la nomenclatura rusa.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Dic 2022)

Imprescindible, no comais traigo un banquete:

* ¿Qué es lo próximo que nos golpeará? Prepárense porque será ENORME *



_A pesar de tener antiguos videntes (los "arúspices") como antepasados, no pretendo poder predecir el futuro. Pero creo que puedo proponer escenarios para el futuro. Entonces, ¿cuál podría ser la próxima gran cosa que nos golpeará? Sugiero que será la interrupción del mercado del petróleo causada por la reciente medida de un tope de precio en el petróleo ruso._

¿Recuerdas cuántas cosas cambiaron durante los últimos 2 o 3 años, y cambiaron tan increíblemente rápido? Hubo un patrón en estos cambios: un elemento fue que nos dijeron que eran solo temporales, otro que se hicieron por nuestro bien. Nos dijeron que necesitábamos " *Dos semanas para aplanar la curva* ", y que "las sanciones provocarán *el colapso de la economía rusa en dos semanas* ", y muchas cosas más. Entonces, el mundo volvería a la normalidad. En cambio, el resultado fue una "nueva normalidad", para nada como la anterior. 
Ahora, la pregunta obvia es "¿qué sigue?" Más exactamente, " *¿con qué nos van a pegar la próxima vez?* ". Existe esta idea de que puede haber una nueva pandemia, un nuevo virus o que el viejo regrese. Pero no. Son más inteligentes que eso, hasta ahora siempre han estado un paso, tal vez dos, por delante de nosotros. Son maestros de la propaganda, saben que toda la propaganda se basa en memes y que los memes tienen una vida finita. Los viejos memes son como periódicos viejos, ya no son interesantes. Un bugaboo en particular no puede asustar a la gente por mucho tiempo, y la idea de asustarnos con un virus pandémico ya pasó su etapa de utilidad. Es posible que nos hayan sondeado con la pandemia de la "viruela del mono" y vieron que no funcionó. Era obvio de todos modos. ¿Y ahora que?
Permítanme sugerir una posible nueva forma de golpearnos. Es posible que haya oído hablar de él, pero, hasta ahora, se suponía que era algo marginal, no diseñado para crear otra "nueva normalidad". Pero puede Es enorme, es gigantesco, está llegando. *Es el precio tope del petróleo ruso* . La idea es que un cartel de países, principalmente occidentales, se ponga de acuerdo en prohibir la importación de petróleo ruso a menos que su precio sea inferior a 60 dólares el barril. También dificultará que Rusia exporte petróleo al exterior, incluso a países que no suscriban el acuerdo. 
Esta idea es, como siempre, promovida como *una forma de ayudarnos* . No solo dañará al malvado Putin, sino que reducirá los precios del petróleo *,* por lo que todos en Occidente deberían estar felices. Pero, ¿realmente funcionará? Improbable, por decir lo menos, y es probable que los promotores lo sepan muy bien. 
Piense en eso: nunca sucedió durante los últimos cien años que un cartel de países hubiera intervenido para forzar un determinado precio del petróleo en todo el mundo. Incluso durante la *"crisis del petróleo"* de la década de 1970, la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) nunca hizo lo que a menudo se le acusa de haber hecho: fijar un precio del petróleo alto. La OPEP solo puede fijar cuotas de producción o sancionar a ciertos países, pero no tiene poder, y nunca tuvo poder, sobre los precios, que son fijados por el mercado internacional. 
*Cuando los gobiernos se entrometen con los precios, los resultados siempre son malos* . Normalmente, los precios de los bienes se fijan demasiado bajos y eso tiene dos efectos: el surgimiento de un mercado negro y la desaparición de los bienes del mercado oficial. Era una característica típica de la economía soviética, donde los precios a menudo se fijaban a niveles bajos para dar la impresión de que ciertos bienes estaban al alcance de todos. Pero no fue así: en teoría, la mayoría de los ciudadanos soviéticos podían comprar caviar vendido a precios establecidos por el gobierno. En la práctica, este caviar casi nunca existió en las tiendas. Pero, por supuesto, era posible encontrarlo en el mercado negro si uno podía pagar precios exorbitantes por él.
Hoy, intervenir para fijar el precio del petróleo ruso *equivale a tirar una llave inglesa*en los engranajes de una enorme máquina. Nadie sabe exactamente cómo va a reaccionar el mercado mundial del petróleo. Lo único seguro es que los rusos se niegan a vender su petróleo a los países firmantes del acuerdo. El resultado general de haber sacado del mercado a un productor importante solo puede ser uno: aumentar los precios del petróleo. Exactamente lo contrario de lo que se supone que debe hacer el precio máximo. Pero esto es lo mínimo que puede suceder: los efectos del tope son impredecibles en un mercado que ya es inestable y está sujeto a oscilaciones de precios salvajes. Europa podría perder el acceso al petróleo por completo y quedar a oscuras. Las hambrunas han sido un evento básico en la historia europea, podrían volver. Cosas así: no pequeños cambios, grandes cambios. 
¿Por qué los países occidentales se involucraron en esta idea aparentemente contraproducente? Bueno, *puede haber algún método en esta locura* . Se me ocurren algunas explicaciones posibles: 
1. Los gobiernos occidentales están en manos de idiotas que no saben lo que hacen y actúan según el principio conocido como *"Me encontré desnudo con un cactus.* ¿Por qué? Porque parecía una buena idea". Ponen en práctica ideas que lucen bien ("perjudicar a Putin"), sin preocuparse por las consecuencias (destruir la economía europea). 
2. El precio tope tiene el propósito específico de elevar los precios del petróleo. Obligará a los países consumidores a pasar del petróleo ruso relativamente barato al petróleo estadounidense, más caro, que será aún más caro en un régimen casi monopólico. Esto traerá *enormes ganancias a los productores estadounidenses* . No olvide que las élites estadounidenses están convencidas de que los recursos petroleros estadounidenses son infinitos , o casi infinitos. 
3. Se considera que el tope de precios es una forma de salvar la industria del petróleo de arenas compactas de EE. UU. Hasta ahora, el petróleo de arenas compactas ha sido casi un milagro , devolviendo a EE. UU. a una posición de dominio entre los productores de petróleo. Pero ahora enfrenta dificultades con la caída de los precios del petróleo en el mercado mundial. Con precios del petróleo más altos, *Europa financiará una nueva ronda de extracción de petróleo de lutitas en los EE. UU., mientras que las ganancias permanecerán en los EE* . UU . Suena *diabólico* , y tal vez lo sea. Permítanme agregar que puede haber una razón por la cual la industria del petróleo de arenas compactas fue declarada recientemente "muerta" en los principales medios de comunicación. Llámame teórico de la conspiración, pero este artículoen "Oilprice.com" puede haber tenido el propósito de asustar a los productores estadounidenses y hacerles aceptar la arriesgada medida de prohibir la entrada del petróleo ruso al mercado occidental. 
4. Puede existir una "fuerza oculta", en algún lugar, que esté actuando con un plan a nivel global. El plan implica *una reducción forzada de la producción y el consumo de combustibles fósiles* para mitigar los daños generados por el calentamiento global o, quizás más probable, para dejar la energía para las élites mientras se la quita a los plebeyos. Los eventos recientes, la crisis de Covid y la crisis rusa, tienen el efecto de empobrecer a algunos de los principales consumidores de combustibles fósiles, los ciudadanos occidentales de clase media, y así reducir el consumo general. El tope del precio del petróleo ruso puede ser solo el primer paso de un nuevo plan que obligará a los occidentales a abandonar definitivamente su adicción a los combustibles fósiles, les guste o no. Esto puede no ser una mala idea por varias razones, pero es una especie de medicina global equivalente a la lobotomía o la mastectomía radical para humanos solteros. Digamos, un poco torpe. 
Puede ser que estos cuatro factores estén en el trabajo. En cualquier caso, lo que se está materializando es una poderosa convergencia de intereses, que probablemente tenga éxito en empujar el tope del petróleo ruso a la aceptación mundial. Teniendo en cuenta la facilidad con la que se ha hecho creer a los ciudadanos europeos las cosas más absurdas durante los últimos dos años, es poco probable que entiendan lo que se les está haciendo (y permítanme no usar las palabras apropiadas para el concepto). No es que a los ciudadanos estadounidenses les vaya mucho mejor: *la enorme transferencia de riqueza de Europa a los EE. UU. irá a parar a los bolsillos de los oligarcas estadounidenses.*. En cuanto a los gobiernos europeos, son las estructuras que deberían oponerse a esta gigantesca transferencia de riqueza, pero están formados por traidores, idiotas o ambos; por lo que se adherirá con entusiasmo a la idea. 
¿Es esto lo que muestra la bola de cristal? No necesariamente. Digamos que hay razones para pensar que lo que acabo de describir es un escenario probable. Luego, *los mejores esquemas de ratones y hombres se juntan en popa* . Hay un límite en la fuerza con la que puedes empujar algo antes de que se desmorone o te muerda. ¿Seguirán los ciudadanos europeos felices para siempre de ser violados económicamente por Estados Unidos? El futuro siempre está lleno de sorpresas, pero la bola de cristal siempre muestra lo mismo: el mundo va donde está el dinero. 

Del Doctor jubilado Ugo Bardi.

What is the next thing that will hit us? Brace for it, because it will be HUGE


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La aviación estratégica rusa trabaja con fines de infraestructura en Ucrania*
> Hoy, 16:03
> 
> 
> ...



Ya decía yo que era lunes y sin noticias del jabalí de las estepas


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> No niegue que me envió material obsceno. A ver si no dónde obtuve esta fotografía suya :
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282209



Joder, eres @rejon jajaja


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram
Información sobre el suministro de energía en este momento
_*▪*_Kiev - apagón
_*▪*_Odessa - parcialmente sin luz
_*▪*_Como resultado de las explosiones en Zaporozhye, el suministro de agua ha desaparecido en algunas partes de la ciudad.
_*▪*_Zhytomyr - parcialmente sin luz
_*▪*_Nikolaev - parcialmente sin luz
_*▪*_Región de Sumy - completamente sin luz
_*▪*_Parte de Kryvyi Rih sin luz, plantas de calderas y estaciones de bombeo cerradas - Vilkul
_*▪*_No hay suministro de energía en parte en la región de Donetsk
_*▪*_Apagón de emergencia en la región de Cherkasy
_*▪*_Región de Kirovograd parcialmente sin luz
1viewFantasma de mapache, 14:24


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

*ARABIA SAUDITA ARAMCO BAJA LA MAYORÍA DE LOS PRECIOS DEL PETRÓLEO PARA EUROPA PARA ENERO || ARAMCO MANTIENE SIN CAMBIOS LOS PRECIOS DEL PETRÓLEO PARA ESTADOS UNIDOS EN ENERO DESDE DICIEMBRE*
14:19 || 05/12/2022


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Internet en Ucrania, ahora mismo.


----------



## EGO (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Te quedaste en los protocolos de los sabios de Sión y de ahí no hay quien te saque
> 
> Y bueno es que los "conspiranoicos nancys" aparte de la conspiracion judeo marxista internacional ( llegaban a decir que Stalin era judio lo cual es una gran falsedad) *también creían en la tierra hueca, en la energía Vril, en la legendaria isla Thule e incluso hacían performances de algún tipo de "magia" en los castillos de la SS...*
> 
> Como comprenderás, decir que aquella peña estaba tarada, es cuanto menos un alago...



Muchas pelis de jewllywood y documentales del discovery chanel has visto tu.

Y la "magia" solo eran rituales ambientales,como poner una estatuilla de buda en casa con incienso o encender una vela en una iglesia.A ver si te crees que invocaban demonios como en Hellboy.

Si fue Hitler el que nada mas llegar al poder prohibio la sociedad Thule y otras parecidas, por magufos y masones,con la ley antimasonica de 1935


----------



## Dado8 (5 Dic 2022)

Recordemos por lo que lucha Ucrania, por ser más occidentales.

Ya no es que ponga a los animales a la altura de un ser humano, sino que lo ponen por encima.

"La ley contra el maltrato animal prevé mayores penas por lesionar a una mascota que a la pareja".

p.d. si matas a un ratón puedes acabar preso, flipas.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, es totalmente imbécil comprar aviones gringos. Nuestra mayor amenaza militar, Marruecos, es aliado de USA.



El problema no que se los compran, *el tema es que se "los venden",* no preguntan si los queres o si te hacen falta, así opera el amo con el vasallo, me extraña que haya que explicar esto


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

*Los futuros del gas natural en EE.UU. bajan más de un 7% (el 12% ahora mismo)*
14:22 || 05/12/2022


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Creo que no se me está entendiendo, salvo que a escalar le llamen muchos aquí, a destruir las industrias de armas DENTRO de Ucrania, a destruir las vías de acceso del armamento provisto por Occidente, a destruir las vías férreas donde se transporta ese armamento al frente, a que se destruyan las pistas desde donde despegan los aviones de combate ucro y también los aviones claro (como acaban de hacer ellos), además Rusia ya está contra toda la OTAN, no dicen en este hilo que hay tropas, asesores entre otros operativos de la OTAN ya en el Teatro de Operaciones, de que estamos hablando?? si a todo esto usted le llama querer escalar, pues sí, hay que escalar hasta ahí, nunca dije de actuar en un país OTAN o Europeo, entonces los ven blanditos y les van a pegar por todos lados, si se hubiera actuado de otra manera, si se hubiera generado miedo, se hubieran mantenido al margen Occidente, por prudencia, no sea que..., pero no, van de civilizados a la guerra, la guerra no es muestra de civilización, es la barbarie a la máxima expresión, y con esa actitud están condenados, actuando así están perdidos.



Si, así si lo entiendo. Sobre todo al inicio que con poco más en vez de paracaidistas a las afueras de Kiev les encajan un buen bombardeo preventivo de infraestructuras pero, como mínimo pecaron de incautos. Pero invadir territorio además de innecesario hubiese sido contraproducente.

Ahora yo no sabría que decir, poco a poco diría que se va creando estado de opinión en los países europeos para tolerar lo intolerable que era elúnico punto que podía frenar a la OTAN porque medios los de la OTAN también tienen.

Pero si Ucrania de cualquier forma va a acabar en una carnicería y cuanto más tarden más perderán dentro de Rusia.

Y no sé si desde ya la OTAN está presta para intervenir pero cuanto más tiempo pase es más fácil que así ocurra.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



¿Que hace esa escoria más interesada en Bielorusia que en Ucrania?.


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *ARABIA SAUDITA ARAMCO BAJA LA MAYORÍA DE LOS PRECIOS DEL PETRÓLEO PARA EUROPA PARA ENERO || ARAMCO MANTIENE SIN CAMBIOS LOS PRECIOS DEL PETRÓLEO PARA ESTADOS UNIDOS EN ENERO DESDE DICIEMBRE*
> 14:19 || 05/12/2022



Bahh, de cara a la galería. El petróleo que falta, si Europa lo tiene más barato el tío Sam ya se lo buscará de otros lados porque ya no son tantos a abastecer.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Recordemos por lo que lucha Ucrania, por ser más occidentales.
> 
> Ya no es que ponga a los animales a la altura de un ser humano, sino que lo ponen por encima.
> 
> ...



¿Ucrania a legislado eso? ¿con la que está cayendo? es absurdo hasta gritar ¡basta!.


----------



## tomasjos (5 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues entonces, a hostias, no hay problema, pero a mi no me pilla una sociedad así, ni de puta broma



Usted viva en la angloesfera liberal y no salga de ella y los demás viviremos en una Europa no liberal y ni nos acercaremos a la angloesfera y así todos en paz.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Muchas pelis de jewllywood y documentales del discovery chanel has visto tu.
> 
> Y la "magia" solo eran rituales ambientales,como poner una estatuilla de buda en casa con incienso o encender una vela en una iglesia.A ver si te crees que invocaban demonios como en Hellboy.
> 
> Si fue Hitler el que nada mas llegar al poder prohibio la sociedad Thule y otras parecidas, por magufos y masones,con la ley antimasonica de 1935



El imbecil no sabe que jellywood y demas pelis tipo salvar al soldadito rayan y mierdas como topgun lo tenéis grabado en tu triste cerebro ni tampoco sabe que esta mierda que el mismo critica (no sabes de donde te cae la mierda) infumables son las americanadas de las que la otanazi se aprovecha para dar el tirón de que son unos angelitos. Más subnormal no puedes ser, bueno sí, ya lo eres, sigue tomando rayita, discipulo de Zele


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Bahh, de cara a la galería. El petróleo que falta, si Europa lo tiene más barato el tío Sam ya se lo buscará de otros lados porque ya no son tantos a abastecer.



Heeee, su picolero de guardia le informa que ese petróleo barato para buscar por ahí NO EXISTE.

No puedo leer a quién responde por que lo tengo en ignorados.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pués yo no viajo tanto como tú pero no me hace falta para saber que España se esta empobreciendo y mucho ... Lo veo sin salir de mi barrio. cuando veo que los amigos de mi hijo se pasan las tardes en mi casa porque en las suyas no ponen la calefacción y siempres les sacamos algo de merenderar. Cuando yo era niño en todas las casas había calefacción y se merendaba, ahora te diría que en la mayoría de la casas de ciertos barrios ya no ocurre eso. Que en España somos más pobres que en mi niñez no es algo ya discutible y ya esta viendo claramente. Eso si, hay que darlo todo para que Zelensky junte más millones y Borrel cobre comisiones y enchufe bien a su familia.



Es verdad, en España no se puede más...

*Tragedia en Paraná: tenía 8 años, buscaba comida en un basural y murió aplastado por un camión*
*El niño no fue visto por el conductor ya que se hallaba colgado a un costado del vehículo; testigos dicen que era habitual que él fuera con otros chicos a ese lugar*
15 de noviembre de 202211:22LA NACION





Un niño de 8 años que buscaba comida con otros amigos murió aplastado por un camión de residuos en un basural de Paraná (foto de archivo, gentileza El Entre Ríos)gentileza El Entre Ríos

Un *niño de 8 años,* *que buscaba comida en un basural en la ciudad de Paraná*,* murió luego de ser aplastado por un camión de residuos.* El conductor y otro trabajador municipal, que no se habrían dado cuenta en el momento, se presentaron en la comisaría de la zona, en la capital de Entre Ríos.
El trágico hecho ocurrió* el domingo, cerca de las 19.40, en el barrio San Martín de Paraná*, en las inmediaciones de lo que los vecinos llaman el “volcadero”, el predio municipal donde se concentra la basura de la zona.

De acuerdo a testigos consultados por el medio local _El Once_, el menor, al que la Justicia dispuso referir por las siglas de su nombre, V.S.B, vivía cerca del basural junto a su madre y solía ir con amigos a revisar los restos de lo que allí vuelcan los camiones de residuos pertenecientes al municipio.
Ese domingo, cuando esperaba junto a un grupo de niños la llegada del vehículo que llevaba restos de comida de los restaurantes del centro comercial de Paraná, el niño se colgó de la parte trasera del camión luego de que volcara los residuos.
Mientras el vehículo estaba maniobrando, el niño habría querido bajarse, se resbaló y cayó. En ese momento, el camión dio marcha atrás y lo aplastó. Habría muerto en el acto. El chofer y una segunda persona que lo acompañaba no se habrían dado cuenta de lo que había ocurrido hasta que a las horas fueron llamados para declarar.

Gracias al testimonio de uno de los testigos se pudo saber cuál era el camión municipal que había protagonizado la tragedia. Tras la presentación en la Justicia de los dos trabajadores en la Comisaría Quinta, el* fiscal Leandro Dato ordenó la extracción de sangre y orina del conductor y la identificación de ambos. *Por su parte la Municipalidad se puso en contacto con la familia del menor, cuyo cuerpo fue trasladado a la morgue de Oro Verde para la realización de la autopsia.
*Antecedentes de una tragedia dentro de otra tragedia*
Son muchas las personas que se acercan a buscar comida entre los residuos o elementos de valor para vender en los basurales de la provincia, especialmente de la ciudad de Paraná y Concordia, actividad que aumentó en medio de la pandemia de coronavirus como informó hace poco LA NACION.
La muerte de V remite al caso de un joven de 24 años que en agosto pasado falleció aplastado por un camión recolector de residuos mientras buscaba entre los desperdicios de Campo de Abasto, uno de los basurales a cielo abierto más grandes de la Argentina, ubicado en Concordia, Entre Ríos.
Según había informado en su momento _Diario Uno_, la tragedia ocurrió pasadas las 16 cuando el joven, indicaron testigos, se encontraba cerca de un camión que realizaba tareas de removido de los residuos y fue golpeado por la pala hidráulica. Debido a la fuerza del golpe, murió al instante.
El conducto y su ayudante se dieron cuenta de lo ocurrido cuando escucharon los gritos de las personas que estaban en el lugar. El joven luego fue identificado como *Ramón Nicolás Zaragoza* con domicilio en el barrio Islas Malvinas.
De acuerdo con una encuesta del Programa del Observatorio de la Deuda Social Argentina de la UCA, los números más preocupantes de la zona centro del país son una pobreza infantil del 53%, una indigencia del 11%, una inseguridad alimentaria total del 28% y un déficit en condiciones de medio ambiente del 46%. El Instituto Nacional de Estadística y Censos (Indec) informó que en el primer semestre del año en muchas ciudades *la pobreza supera el 40%*, y que si bien bajó, aumentaron los índices de indigencia.

LA NACION


----------



## Adriano II (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Es verdad, en España no se puede más...
> 
> *Tragedia en Paraná: tenía 8 años, buscaba comida en un basural y murió aplastado por un camión*
> *El niño no fue visto por el conductor ya que se hallaba colgado a un costado del vehículo; testigos dicen que era habitual que él fuera con otros chicos a ese lugar*
> ...



Argentina tiene un cancer que se llama corrupción

Mientras no lo extirpeis no hay nada que hacer


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

El ataque a Engels es un ataque a la infraestructura de disuasión nuclear rusa. Allí están sus bombarderos nucleares. 

Según la doctrina rusa, o americana, esto permite, no diría que obligue, pero sí permite, a Rusia responder con su arsenal nuclear.

Yo creo que ese ataque es mucho más serio de lo que parece.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Retaliation Strikes 3.0 - resumen a las 16:30 hora de Moscú 05.12.2022

Dos semanas y media después de los últimos ataques de represalia contra Ucrania, se ha reanudado el lanzamiento de cohetes contra su territorio. Las incursiones de drones de hoy en los aeródromos de Dyagilevo (región de Riazán) y Engels (región de Sarátov) probablemente contribuyeron a ello. Los misiles rusos ya han causado problemas de luz, agua y gas en varias ciudades importantes.

Actualmente, se sabe que hay llegadas en:

- Región de Kirovogrado.
- Odessa
- Región de Odessa
- Zaporozhye
- Región de Zaporizhzhya
- Vinnitsa
- Región de Vinnitsa
- Región de Járkov (distritos de Lozovski y Volchanski)

⚠ Instalaciones de infraestructura en:

- Región de Odessa (TPP-2 de Odessa, subestaciones eléctricas)
- Región de Vinnytsia
- Región de Dnipropetrovsk
- Región de Zaporizhzhya
- Región de Kirovogrado (Kirovograd TEC)
- Región de Kiev
- Zaporizhzhya

⚡ Apagón en

- Región de Sumy
- Nikolaev
- Región de Kharkiv (apagón parcial)
- Zhytomyr (apagón parcial)
- Odessa (apagón parcial)

Hay problemas con el suministro de agua en

- Zaporozhye
- Zhytomyr
- Odesa
- Zaporizhzhya, Zhytomyr, Odessa, Sumy.

Además, se han producido graves retrasos de trenes en todo el país por problemas eléctricos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Argentina tiene un cancer que se llama corrupción
> 
> Mientras no lo extirpeis no hay nada que hacer



@JAGGER ha dicho algo? esta muy callado el joputa, me habra ignorado por fin?


----------



## No al NOM (5 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El ya ha renunciado a su sueldo y ha entregado su seguramente jugoso patrimonio a los necesitados para mandar ese poderoso mensaje o sigue comiendo en restaurante caros todos los dias y haciendo el Wine Friday??



Un moro mierda cómo representante político, los piratas están acabados y en 20 años todos rezando de rodillas en las calles


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

_1431h _

Una explosión en Zaporizhzhya.
Habrá más llegadas en la próxima hora.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El ataque a Engels es un ataque a la infraestructura de disuasión nuclear rusa. Allí están sus bombarderos nucleares.
> 
> Según la doctrina rusa, o americana, esto permite, no diría que obligue, pero sí permite, a Rusia responder con su arsenal nuclear.
> 
> Yo creo que ese ataque es mucho más serio de lo que parece.



Cuando han atacado Engels?

Si lo han hecho los Ucros, me da a mí que los americanos van a estar mucho tiempo al telefono con los rusos para calmarlos y van a obligar a los ucranianos a pedir disculpas.

Esta gente está jugando con fuego y se van a quemar.


----------



## millie34u (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El moderador del canal estará contento hoy. Internet está colapsando en varias zonas de Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cuando han atacado Engels?
> 
> Si lo han hecho los Ucros, me da a mí que los americanos van a estar mucho tiempo al telefono con los rusos para calmarlos y van a obligar a los ucranianos a pedir disculpas.
> 
> Esta gente está jugando con fuego y se van a quemar.



Eso dicen en TG, no pongo los enlaces porque no sé enlazar TG, no se ve nada. Al parecer han atacado con drones.

Lo que comentas tiene una doble lectura: (a) ucros dejándose llevar, (b) gringos aprovechando la situación para rebajar la capacidad de disuasión nuclear rusa usando a los ucros.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Vídeo de dos golpes en una subestación de Odessa sin borrón. El autor del vídeo desacredita cínicamente el sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso dicen en TG, no pongo los enlaces porque no sé enlazar TG, no se ve nada. Al parecer han atacado con drones.
> 
> Lo que comentas tiene una doble lectura: (a) ucros dejándose llevar, (b) gringos aprovechando la situación para rebajar la capacidad de disuasión nuclear rusa usando a los ucros.



No creo que sean los yanquis, ya lo dije otro día los gringos son unos hijosdeputa pero no tienen un pelo de tontos. Esto ha sido iniciativa propia ucra que se han venido arriba.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Usted viva en la angloesfera liberal y no salga de ella y los demás viviremos en una Europa no liberal y ni nos acercaremos a la angloesfera y así todos en paz.



Exacto, es lo que yo quiero, que me dejéis en paz hacer mi vida tal y como decida en cada momento

Además, no decías tú que vivias en Europa, pedazo de melón?


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cuando han atacado Engels?
> 
> Si lo han hecho los Ucros, me da a mí que los americanos van a estar mucho tiempo al telefono con los rusos para calmarlos y van a obligar a los ucranianos a pedir disculpas.
> 
> Esta gente está jugando con fuego y se van a quemar.



_
Está noche sobre las 0500h.
Tienes la información en alguna pagina sobre las 0930h aprox._


----------



## Dado8 (5 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Ucrania a legislado eso? ¿con la que está cayendo? es absurdo hasta gritar ¡basta!.



Peor, España.


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Dic 2022)

Crónicas desde el Imperio.

Le dejan sin luz a la abuela
y les joden lo que vuela
Se cabrea el de la calva
más misiles a mansalva.







Rusia lanza 100 misiles tras el ataque a dos aeródromos en Rusia


Claro, se les provoca y luego pasa lo que pasa. Si desde el primer día hubieran puesto el culo en pompa no les pasaría esto. https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2022/dec/05/russia-ukraine-war-live-news-russian-oil-cap-comes-into-force-kyiv-resumes-rolling-power-outages "Más de 100 misiles...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Llegadas a Kherson y a la región de Khmelnytsky.
Los lanzamientos de cohetes contra objetivos en Ucrania fueron confundidos con "explosiones en Dzhankoy".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Muchas pelis de jewllywood y documentales del discovery chanel has visto tu.
> 
> Y la "magia" solo eran rituales ambientales,como poner una estatuilla de buda en casa con incienso o encender una vela en una iglesia.A ver si te crees que invocaban demonios como en Hellboy.
> 
> Si fue Hitler el que nada mas llegar al poder prohibio la sociedad Thule y otras parecidas, por magufos y masones,con la ley antimasonica de 1935



Si si todo son cuentos de los judíos de hollywood.. como si no tuviéramos ojos para ver y leer lo que ocurrió









Ahnenerbe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org








Una sociedad nada magufa oiga. 

Solo se dedicaban a ir al Tíbet a medir los craneos de los nativos para ver si eran descendientes de la raza Aria...

Gente seria y tal


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Ucrania ha vuelto a bombardear Moldavia.
La etapa superior de un misil antiaéreo ucraniano disparado por el sistema de defensa aérea S-300 cayó en territorio moldavo.

En general, después de los tractoristas polacos, ha comenzado la caza de los moldavos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Ucrania a legislado eso? ¿con la que está cayendo? es absurdo hasta gritar ¡basta!.



Hay que proteger a los portadores de la toxoplasmosis. El ratón infectado se suicida ante el gato para que le devore.

Ucrania en pleno proceso de suicidio. Los mandamases europeos en el mismo proceso.

   


El confidencial
*La revolucionaria hipótesis sobre el suicidio: parásitos y microbios alteran nuestros actos*
*Virus, bacterias y organismos parasitarios alteran el comportamiento del huésped hasta consecuencias fatales, según muchos estudios animales y algunos indicios en el ser humano
*La revolucionaria hipótesis sobre el suicidio: parásitos y microbios alteran nuestros actos (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

_1354h_

La subestación eléctrica de Odessa arde en llamas
▪ Parte de Kryvyi Rih sin luz, salas de calderas y de bombas cerradas
▪ toda la región de Sumy sin luz,
▪ nuevas explosiones en Kryvyi Rih, la región de Vinnitsa y Zaporizhzhia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (5 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Vete a buscar operadores de maquina herramienta en USA para trabajar de noche
> 
> Buena suerte



Todo tiene un precio, y más en EEUU. 
Y respecto a la formación técnica, aquí tenemos a ingenieros graduados, haciendo trabajo que podrían hacer monos entrenados
Entrenar a una persona para realizar determinadas tareas técnicas en una cadena de montaje no requiere años, siquiera meses. Otra cosa es la curva de aprendizaje y eficiencia que puede llevar unos días o semanas ajustar
Pero como desarrollé en mi reflexión sobre el tema, me refería a las posibilidades teóricas
De hecho precisamente especulaba con un incremento del 100% no del 300%, porque asumo que ahora mismo EEUU no está dispuesto a entrar en una verdadera economía de guerra. 
Yo tan solo estaba respondiendo al indocumentado indigente intelectual que cuestionaba que una empresa en caso de necesidad no puede multiplicar su producción si le es necesario y conveniente









Teoría de la expansión exponencial de la idiotez


Cuesta asimilar el grado de estulticia que en los últimos tiempos toma forma de decisiones políticas o repercusiones mediáticas que condicionan y afectan al devenir vital amenazando nuestro esquema e derechos y libertades públicas,



miedoalalibertad.com













La pirámide cognitiva


En la Era de la información la mayor parte de la sociedad apenas es capaz de analizar correctamente la nube de datos que se le presenta



miedoalalibertad.com













La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”


El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Limansky, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, el fuego alcanzó cerca de Tabayevka, en la región de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos 65 combatientes ucranianos, dos BMP y dos camionetas.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, se frustró un intento de ataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la dirección de Chervonopopovka y Zhytlovka LNR. Además, dos DRG ucranianos fueron destruidos cerca de Raigorodka LNR. Las pérdidas ascendieron a más de 60 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 3 BMP, un vehículo blindado y 4 camionetas.
▪ Continúan las exitosas acciones ofensivas de las unidades rusas en dirección a Donetsk. Más de 70 combatientes ucranianos, 2 tanques, 4 vehículos blindados de combate y 4 camionetas fueron destruidos durante el día.
▪ En dirección al sur de Donetsk, las AFU contraatacaron sin éxito en dirección al asentamiento Nikolskoye de la DNR. Como resultado del bombardeo, el enemigo se vio obligado a retroceder a sus posiciones iniciales. Fueron destruidos hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP y 3 camionetas.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23735









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Caído en territorio Moldavo.

¿De quién es? Volvemos al episodio polaco del tractor y de los dos pobres a los que les tocó la china


----------



## MagicPep (5 Dic 2022)

zumo de pepino ruso?

menudeces, leo en el 20minutos que tropas de elite ucranianas cruzaron el rio en "khershon" y colocan una bandera rusa en una grua, cosas como estas hacen llorar d emocion al pinguino



uno no sabe si reirse o llorar porque hay gente q envia a retrasados al frente


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Ya no vale con hacer elecciones, ahora hay que votar bien para ser considerado "democracia".
Hungría es una "autocracia electoral" según el Parlamento Europeo


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Putin ha visitado el Puente de Crimea al volante de un vehículo acompañado por los constructores.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Detenido en Bashkiria un separatista partidario de los Lobos Grises turcos

En Bashkortostán, agentes del FSB detuvieron a Fail Alsynov, uno de los líderes de los nacionalistas baskires de la organización extremista prohibida BOO Bashkort. Aún no se conocen otros detalles de lo ocurrido, pero no cabe duda de que Alsynov tiene una impresionante lista de delitos.

¿Qué se sabe de Fail Alsynov?

▪ En el espacio de la protesta, Alsynov apareció durante la época de Murtaza Rakhimov, primer presidente de Bashkortostán, como líder de los "titushkas" que escenificaban acciones nacionalistas baskires para crear la apariencia de un movimiento nacional antirruso.

En su momento, esto benefició al influyente clan Rakhimov, que reforzó así su posición frente al centro federal.

▪ Tras el fin del gobierno de Rajimov en 2010, el lobby pro-turco en forma de liceos bashkir-turcos, organizaciones y un grupo de profesores afiliados a Turquía se limpió parcialmente en la república. Con la llegada del segundo presidente de Bashkiria, Rustem Khamitov, también disminuyó el apoyo a los nacionalistas.

Sin embargo, los nacionalistas marginales, acostumbrados a la mano generosa de las autoridades, ya tenían cierta estructura organizativa. Además, no se descarta que los funcionarios que permanecieron en el poder siguieran cultivando artificialmente la protesta (tomemos, por ejemplo, las actividades de Abbas Gallyamov, entonces encargado de los "asuntos internos" de Bashkiria).

▪ Con la aparición de Radiy Khabirov en la república, los nacionalistas fueron declarados "enemigos del pueblo", y Bashkort, que entonces dirigía Alsynov, fue declarada organización extremista y sus actividades prohibidas. El conflicto entre los activistas y las autoridades siguió agravándose, y los líderes nacionalistas se hicieron cada vez más portavoces de las cuestiones separatistas.

▪ En concreto, Alsynov se convirtió en partidario del movimiento Lobos Grises (Bozkurti), fundado en Turquía a finales de la década de 1960 bajo el paraguas del Partido del Movimiento Nacionalista de extrema derecha. Abogan por la unificación de todos los pueblos túrquicos en una sola comunidad política, el Gran Turán, bajo el liderazgo de Ankara. En sus mapas, Bashkortostán forma parte de este gran imperio turco.

▪ Alsynov ha sido detenido varias veces, incluso este año. El 9 de abril fue trasladado al Centro de Lucha contra el Extremismo, dependiente del Ministerio del Interior de la república, en calidad de testigo en una causa penal. Según el propio activista, las fuerzas del orden también le preguntaron por Ruslan Gabbasov, vicepresidente de la organización Bashkort, conocido separatista y delincuente que había obtenido asilo político en Lituania.

A pesar de que Alsynov se ha retirado recientemente de las actividades públicas, hay pruebas de que sigue dirigiendo Bashkort. Lo dicen los familiares de Gabbasov, que se quedaron en Bashkiria. Según ellos, las actividades clandestinas de "Bashkort" bajo la dirección de Alsynov siguen en marcha.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me





_








Baskortostán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cuando han atacado Engels?
> 
> Si lo han hecho los Ucros, me da a mí que los americanos van a estar mucho tiempo al telefono con los rusos para calmarlos y van a obligar a los ucranianos a pedir disculpas.
> 
> Esta gente está jugando con fuego y se van a quemar.



Ya, ya, ya. Muy seguro está que al tío Sam no le compensa pedir disculpas en nombre de otros y ser el culpable igualmente, ¿ no les cree capaces de jugar al despiste?. Ucrania no hace nada que no mande el de Zumosol.


----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Heeee, su picolero de guardia le informa que ese petróleo barato para buscar por ahí NO EXISTE.
> 
> No puedo leer a quién responde por que lo tengo en ignorados.



De momento hoy sube casi un 3% va camino de los 90 Dolares otra vez.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram
Los diputados de la facción gobernante Servidor del Pueblo en la Rada Suprema recibieron teléfonos satelitales en caso de un apagón, escriben los medios locales.
15:01

*Barra libre, pagamos nosotros...*


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> zumo de pepino ruso?
> 
> menudeces, leo en el 20minutos que tropas de elite ucranianas cruzaron el rio en "khershon" y colocan una bandera rusa en una grua, cosas como estas hacen llorar d emocion al pinguino
> 
> ...



Vale han pasado 4 ahora que pasen una brigada,


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya, ya, ya. Muy seguro está que al tío Sam no le compensa pedir disculpas en nombre de otros y ser el culpable igualmente, ¿ no les cree capaces de jugar al despiste?. Ucrania no hace nada que no mande el de Zumosol.



Lo que tengo claro es que al tío Sam no le interesa una escalada nuclear y esto podría hacerlo... No es la primera vez que los ucros sacan los pies del tiesto que les han puesto los yanquis...


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Consecuencias de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra una fábrica en Kryvyy Rih

Las tropas rusas lanzaron anoche un ataque con misiles contra infraestructuras en la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Uno de los ataques golpeó la planta siderúrgica de ArcelorMittal en Kryvyi Rih.

Fotografías difundidas por los canales ucranianos muestran graves daños en el taller de reparación de la planta. La empresa dispone de una amplia flota de locomotoras diésel, así como de la infraestructura necesaria para reparar y mantener las locomotoras.

Nuestros colegas alemanes @Ubersicht_Ukraine_Kanal escriben que el trabajo de la planta se detuvo hace aproximadamente una semana tras los ataques masivos a la infraestructura energética de Ucrania.

▪ ArcelorMittal Kryvyi Rih (antes Krivorozhstal) es una filial de una de las mayores empresas siderúrgicas de Arcelor. En septiembre escribimos que, debido a la subida de los precios del acero en el mercado europeo, otras filiales habían tenido que reducir su producción en un 80% y aumentar sus compras de tochos de acero a Kryvyi Rih. Según @fifthrepublic, la planta también produce componentes para centrales nucleares francesas.

Detener la planta y destruir los talleres de reparación no sólo socava la logística de las AFU, sino que también priva al presupuesto ucraniano de una parte significativa de los ingresos procedentes de la venta de productos siderúrgicos.

Coordenadas: 47.872418, 33.376118






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

El Kremlin lanza un aviso a Occidente después de que la UE y el G7 hayan fijado un tope de 60 dólares al petróleo procedente de Rusia. Rusia amenaza tras el tope a su petróleo: "El invierno ha comenzado. Almacenad mantas y calentadores"  

 ​


----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿Que le conviene más a Rusia, un conflicto localizado en la puerta de casa donde le envían a los soldados otánicos de pocos en pocos o un conflicto amplío contra toda la OTAN? ¿Opina que si Rusia escala no se mete la OTAN?



Ya escalo en Febrero pasado y la OTAN no dijo ni mu, solo paso por la frontera polaca a recoger a los diplomaticos que huian de Kiev dejando abandonadas las embajadas.

El problema es que al final Putin retrocede tanto, ignora tanto las provocaciones que vamos a tener una guerra por accidente. Lo de hoy en las bases la lo avisamos por aquí. Siguen si estar en guerra, y siguen con los aviones aparcados juntitos como en tiempo de paz. Si a esto se suma que no hay represalias pues tienes todos los boletos para que te intenten hacer un roto.

Hoy estan devolviendo los ataques, pero es que eso lo tenian que hace todos los dias. En fin cosas incomprensibles de la Putinguerra, el reteniendose y el enemigo cada vez más agresivo.

1.- El mando. La baraja yanqui.

2.- Los puentes.

3.- Contrataques 10 a 1 por cada ataque, tienen potencial de sobra para esta 3 cosas simultaneamente. Luego esta el tema de acabar con la infraestuctura energetica.

Los rusos son provincianos, siempre pendientes del exterior. Los anglos atacan todo este el PRIMER DIA. Y luego siguen hasta la victoria.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

*El cerdo que vendió su país al capital internacional. En gratitud.*


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Ataque en la subestación Novoodesskaya de la región de Odessa

En el curso de un ataque masivo de un día de duración de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, varias instalaciones de infraestructura energética de la región de Odessa han sido alcanzadas. Una de ellas era la subestación Novoodesskaya 330, cerca del pueblo de Myrne.

A juzgar por la foto, el misil alcanzó sin duda uno de los dos autotransformadores de 330/110 kV. Se declaró un gran incendio en el lugar y no se pudo recuperar la unidad.

Coordenadas: 46.453429, 30.386985

El ataque en la subestación Novoodesskaya complicará aún más el suministro eléctrico a Odessa. Hace poco detallamos cómo anteriores ataques con misiles han dejado a la región sin suministro eléctrico desde la central nuclear del sur de Ucrania. La electricidad procede únicamente de la central eléctrica de Ladyzhinskaya, en la región de Vinnitsa, a través de la central eléctrica de Moldavskaya.

El ataque a la subestación de Novovodesskaya a lo largo de esta ruta obstaculizaría gravemente el tránsito e impediría a las autoridades de Kiev estabilizar la situación del suministro en el sur de Ucrania.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Imagenes de puente aereo China Rusia, se entienden los colorines en China:


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## EGO (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Si si todo son cuentos de los judíos de hollywood.. como si no tuviéramos ojos para ver y leer lo que ocurrió
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y que tiene de magufo ir al Tibet a hacer un estudio antropologico para ver si es el verdadero origen de los pueblos indoeuropeos?

¿O es que eres de los que te crees la historia oficialista de que los europeos somos descendientes de una negra de la sabana africana llamada Lucy?

¿Sabias que tu amada Rusia estaba poblada por pueblos blancos hasta que los mongoles los exterminaron y se mestizaron con las mujeres blancas?

Y Si piensas que los alemanes solo consideraban arios a los rubios y de ojos azules es que como digo solo sabeis lo que sabeis por documentales del national geografic.

Todos estos eran fenotipos arios.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

_-Ha entrado.
-Ha salido fuera._


----------



## Aguilucho (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> Rusia amenaza tras el tope a su petróleo: "El invierno ha comenzado. Almacenad mantas y calentadores"El Kremlin lanza un aviso a Occidente después de que la UE y el G7 hayan fijado un tope de 60 dólares al petróleo procedente de Rusia.



Sería justicia poética que los ucranianos empiecen a reventar centrales eléctricas, depósitos de gas y gaseoductos, ahora que tienen drones que llegan a 1000km.     

Bueno en realidad no hace falta, los rusos son tan subnormales que envían al frente como carne de cañón a los técnicos de mantenimiento, hay ciudades enteras rusas que se han quedado sin calefacción a -30ºC porque no hay nadie para reparar los sistemas de calefacción


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Putin volvió a pasar por el puente de Crimea, aprovechando un ramal reconstruido del puente de carretera. El tráfico se ha reanudado hoy.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Vídeo del viaje de Putin por el puente reconstruido de Crimea.
No se puede pasar por alto que la enorme cantidad de trabajo (por supuesto, aún queda mucho por hacer, además de lo que ya se ha hecho) para reparar las consecuencias del ataque terrorista ucraniano contra el emplazamiento de la infraestructura estratégica se llevó a cabo con una urgencia envidiable.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vídeo del viaje de Putin por el puente reconstruido de Crimea.
> No se puede pasar por alto que la enorme cantidad de trabajo (por supuesto, aún queda mucho por hacer, además de lo que ya se ha hecho) para reparar las consecuencias del ataque terrorista ucraniano contra el emplazamiento de la infraestructura estratégica se llevó a cabo con una urgencia envidiable.
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras los puentes del Dnieper se pueden cruzar sin ningun problema.


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Residente de TGK en Ucrania

⚡#Información privilegiada
Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están preparando varias posibles campañas de contraofensiva para continuar la operación para liberar a Ucrania en el otoño. Zaluzhny propuso dos direcciones principales que permitirían al ejército ucraniano implementar tácticas de ataque relámpago y obligar a las tropas rusas a retirarse. El primero en el frente oriental, cubriendo Svatovo y llegando a Rubezhnoye/Severodonetsk, el segundo en el Frente Sur con la formación de grupos de choque en Zaporozhye según el escenario de Kharkov y un fuerte golpe a Vasilyevka, y un ataque de flanco a Tokmak.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Imágenes de bombardeos en Donetsk desde la primera mitad del día. Hay muertos y heridos en la ciudad.

Vídeos: PE Donetsk, Wargonzo, Donetsk 360, etc.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

El lucho que habla por boca de ganso y de sus cojones morenos, al ignore.

A frezar al hilo del Txusco, que cada vez tiene menos tráfico.


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Corresponsal de guerra Semyon Pegov

SERVICIO BAJO CANTOS DE DESCANSOS

Quizás, pocas cosas fortalecen más la fe que las explosiones que gritan sobre el coro de la iglesia durante el servicio matutino en la Catedral de Donetsk. Domingo, tiempo de comunión. Ancianas con pañuelos que huelen a medicinas, agotadas por el terror de la artillería, hacen fila para confesarse. Fueron seguidos por combatientes saturados con fuego de primera línea, que lograron escapar a la ciudad para tomar un descanso, y lo aprovecharon, entre otras cosas, para encender una vela en el templo, por las almas de sus compañeros muertos. y por los suyos, para que no estén en la misma compañía, al menos ahora, hasta que se gane la Victoria.

Los niños de Donetsk, frenéticos y que van a la iglesia, pasan corriendo junto a ellos, sin haber conocido nunca una vida pacífica y tranquila en su vida, son constantemente detenidos por locales y, después de todo, metropolitanos (¡Donetsk sigue siendo la capital de una nueva república imperial!) secular damas, generalmente sofisticadas y demasiado vestidas al estilo parisino, pero en la iglesia inmaculadas y misteriosamente modestas. Sí, muchos de ellos no se fueron y, a pesar del glamour externo, permanecieron en esta guerra nada brillante e incómoda. Los cánticos diarios de explosiones de artillería y literalmente caminar al borde de la muerte realmente igualan a todos, independientemente de su rango, riqueza o estatus. Donbass hoy es, de hecho, hay un gran templo en el que todos son iguales ante el Señor.

Y cuando el coro de la iglesia, asombroso en su estridencia, aprieta majestuosamente otro estribillo caritativo, y los sonidos vomitados desde el vientre de la ciudad herida, rugiendo y atormentada por los demonios de metal afuera, no logran ahogar la armonía casi angelical, su igualdad y incluso la belleza ante Dios se siente especialmente firme y cristalina -celestial. El cielo comienza a abrumar el alma y alguien se abre paso hacia nosotros, para que todos vean el rebaño, entre sollozos de pecho. Muchos de los feligreses dominicales de hoy han perdido seres queridos en esta guerra. Y es especialmente difícil consolar a aquellas cuyos maridos han desaparecido en las batallas, porque ni siquiera saben si encender velas por su heroico descanso o rezar a San Nicolás por un milagro.

La desesperación de estas mujeres es aún más desgarradora que los himnos. Traté de ayudar a uno de ellos de alguna manera a averiguar el destino de su marido. Ella se acercó a mí con esta solicitud, incluso cuando comulgué aquí la última vez, hace unos días, pero, desafortunadamente, la claridad no ha aumentado desde entonces, y mis conexiones entre los comandantes en esta situación resultaron ser impotentes, y nuevamente, desafortunadamente, estos casos no son infrecuentes. Si una persona no se pone en contacto durante varios meses y no está en las listas ni de los muertos ni de los presos, se convierte en un infierno para los seres queridos. El vacío de la incertidumbre los desgarra por dentro, y sólo en el templo, rompiendo en llanto con toda su fuerza, encuentran al menos algún consuelo...

Veo la vida dominical de la iglesia principal de Donetsk, escucho el servicio, sentado en un banco, colocando mi pierna enyesada del "pétalo" a mi lado. Y la gente se acerca, lleva íconos, amuletos ortodoxos, cintas de cinturón con oraciones y deseos de informes futuros, los transmito salpicados:

— Díganos allí que nosotros, la gente de Donetsk, no tenemos miedo a la muerte, tenemos miedo por nuestros seres queridos…
- Dime, por favor, que no hay pánico...
Estamos orando por todos los chicos...
“Definitivamente ganaremos, definitivamente…
“Porque hay cismáticos y satanismo…
Vuelve con vida...

La calidez con la que nos tratan los feligreses, visitando a los comisarios militares, es un nudo en la garganta, y todavía no puedo creer que tal actitud pueda ser de alguna manera merecida ... Y al final, ya habiendo comulgado, mordiendo las caras ya familiares tan esperadas, entiendo: estas son las personas aquí, no nosotros. Rusia aún no se ha dado cuenta del tesoro del corazón que ha devuelto a la familia.


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Imágenes de bombardeos en Donetsk desde la primera mitad del día. Hay muertos y heridos en la ciudad.
> 
> Vídeos: PE Donetsk, Wargonzo, Donetsk 360, etc.
> 
> ...



Suma y sigue y no hay c. De echar a los nazis de las posiciones donde masacran a los civiles.
En fin...


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

*No me creo ná.*


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Mientras los puentes del Dnieper se pueden cruzar sin ningun problema.



Ya sabemos la razón. Putin quiere hacerse una vídeo como con el puente de Crimea.


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania vuelven a bombardear Donetsk: se registraron llegadas en varios distritos centrales de la ciudad a la vez, hay un muerto

Se informa sobre las llegadas al área de la ciudad de Donetsk en la región de Kiev, donde, anteriormente, murió un residente local. Además, el centro de negocios Stolichny fue atacado y también hubo daños en edificios residenciales en el distrito Voroshilovsky a lo largo de la calle Vatutina. Según información no confirmada, se registró un golpe en la región de la traumatología regional.

Preliminarmente, el bombardeo se lleva a cabo desde "graduados", aún se está especificando información sobre el número de víctimas y víctimas. Según testigos presenciales, continúa el bombardeo de la ciudad.

Léadovka


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Y que tiene de magufo ir al Tibet a hacer un estudio antropologico para ver si es el verdadero origen de los pueblos indoeuropeos?
> 
> ¿O es que eres de los que te crees la historia oficialista de que los europeos somos descendientes de una negra de la sabana africana llamada Lucy?
> 
> ...



Venga coño que buscaban Los orígenes de la raza aria en el Tíbet pensando que allí se encontraba el reservorio de la civilización perdida de thule/atlantida

Un ejemplo sus magufadas

Después de ganar veinte mil Reichsmarks en un concurso de escritura, *Edmund Kiss* viajó a Bolivia para estudiar las ruinas de los templos en los Andes. *Afirmó que su aparente similitud con las antiguas estructuras europeas indicaba que habían sido diseñadas por migrantes nórdicos millones de años antes.[8] También afirmó que sus hallazgos respaldaban la teoría del hielo mundial, que afirmaba que el universo se originó a partir de un choque cataclismo entre bolas gigantes de hielo y masa brillante*. Arthur Posnansky había estado estudiando un sitio local llamado Tiwanaku, que también creía que apoyaba la teoría









Starciencia


Blog sobre anécdotas y curiosidades de la historia de la ciencia




starcnc.blogspot.com





Después de ponerse en contacto con Posnansky, Kiss se acercó a Wüst en busca de ayuda para planificar una expedición para excavar Tiwanaku y un sitio cercano, Siminake. *El equipo estaría formado por veinte científicos, que excavarían durante un año y también explorarían el lago Titicaca, y tomarían fotografías aéreas de antiguas carreteras incas que creían que tenían raíces nórdicas. *A fines de agosto de 1939, la expedición estaba a punto de embarcarse, pero la invasión alemana de Polonia provocó que la expedición se pospusiera indefinidamente.






__





Edmund Kiss - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Ataque a la subestación Novoodesskaya en la región de Odessa

Durante el ataque masivo diurno de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, varias instalaciones de infraestructura energética en la región de Odessa fueron atacadas. Uno de ellos fue la subestación Novoodesskaya 330 cerca del pueblo de Mirnoe.

A juzgar por la foto, el misil impactó definitivamente en uno de los dos autotransformadores de 330/110 kV. Se produjo un gran incendio en el sitio, el dispositivo no se puede restaurar.

La huelga en la subestación Novoodesskaya complicará aún más el suministro de energía de Odessa. Recientemente detallamos cómo los ataques anteriores con misiles en la región provinieron de la transferencia de energía de la planta de energía nuclear del sur de Ucrania. La electricidad proviene solo de la TPP Ladyzhynska en la región de Vinnitsa a través de la TPP Moldavska.

Un ataque a la SS Novoodesskaya ubicada en esta ruta complicará mucho el tránsito e impedirá que las autoridades de Kyiv estabilicen la situación con el abastecimiento del sur de Ucrania.

infografías de alta resolución

"Pescador"


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Los satánicos a muerte.

Colorines en Mongolia.

⚡Las autoridades de Ulaanbaatar emitieron un decreto sobre la dispersión forzada de manifestantes alrededor de la Casa de Gobierno

Lo informa el canal Eagle TV. Qué más se sabe sobre las protestas en Mongolia en este momento:

La parte china ya ejecutó a funcionarios involucrados en el robo de carbón y envió al primer ministro Luvsannamsrein Oyuun-Erdene los nombres de los políticos mongoles también involucrados en este caso, informa CentralAsia;

Nada amenaza a los ciudadanos rusos en Mongolia en medio de las protestas, dijo la embajada rusa a RIA Novosti.


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Partes del misil que cayó en Moldavia se identifican tentativamente como fragmentos del S-300, el caso es similar al incidente en Polonia, experto Leonkov
522viewsFantasma de mapache, 15:23
IL RUSSO
Bombardeo terminado ........ Ucrania está sumida en la oscuridad total.
386viewsFantasma de mapache, 15:32
IL RUSSO
Járkov, Explosiones
298viewsFantasma de mapache, 15:36
IL RUSSO
"Uno de los misiles golpeó la subestación que suministra electricidad a la estación de bombeo Belyaevskaya (odessa)", dijo Trukhanov.
101viewsFantasma de mapache, 15:45


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

es mucho mejor que gobierne un tirano pederasta












Putin, el khan pederasta


*******ATENCIÓN ESTE ES UN HILO NO LIDER FRIENDLY, LOS DEL MAMAPOLLATO DEL DIVINO PUTIN PONGANSE A CUBIERTO. NO ENTREN, NO LEAN, NO PIENSEN, PERMANEZCAN A SALVO. HAGAN 2 MINUTOS DE ODIO A EL GOLDSTEIN MAU Y PURIFIQUENSE. LA TESIS MERECE TODA LA CREDIBILIDAD DADO QUE EL UNICO MODO DE QUE YELTSIN...




www.burbuja.info








coscorron dijo:


> Que mona y que moderna queda en las reuniones ... en realidad una borracha escala posiciones en el partido. Más humo en los gobiernos occidentales diciendo cosas que le mandan decir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

maricomplejines biden no les deja atacar inland ruso; es el precio que ucrania paga por disponer del dedo meñique de apoyo OTAN.

luego el putincelato va diciendo que es una guerra vital y no seque, cuando le obligan a ucrania a golpear rusia solo en su territorio



Aguilucho dijo:


> Sería justicia poética que los ucranianos empiecen a reventar centrales eléctricas, depósitos de gas y gaseoductos, ahora que tienen drones que llegan a 1000km.
> 
> Bueno en realidad no hace falta, los rusos son tan subnormales que envían al frente como carne de cañón a los técnicos de mantenimiento, hay ciudades enteras rusas que se han quedado sin calefacción a -30ºC porque no hay nadie para reparar los sistemas de calefacción


----------



## vettonio (5 Dic 2022)

Cams de Ucrania en tiempo real. Verlo en el tubo.


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Bombardeo masivo por parte los nazis de áreas civiles de Donestk hace una hora.


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Los 300.000 mobilizados para cuando ? 

No hay prisa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

otro que no se entera que hay una docena de paises OTAN que enriquecen uranio
al parecer segun acolito de secta putin no se puede aumentar la capacidad instalada porque vulnera la 4 ley de agapito



coscorron dijo:


> Hay una diferencia entre el Uranio y el Uranio enriquecido ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los medios ucranianos informaron de dos explosiones en Odessa*
> "Strana.ua": dos explosiones atronaron en Odessa
> 
> 
> 5 de diciembre de 2022, 16:04



Odessa debe ser bombardeada día y noche hasta su caída.


----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Las empresas trabajan normalmente a un tuno de 8 horas, de lunes a viernes
> unas 1780 horas al año
> Y muchas empresas que trabajan en sectores poco competitivos como la defensa a un ritmo ralentizado
> el año tiene 8760 horas
> ...



Eso no es así ni de coña.

Evidentemente puedes poner más turnos, pero eso es solo una parte.

1.- No puedes poner 4 turnos de 8 horas, porque te falta lo importante....Personal. Cuando la fabricación era mecanizada pero simple podias poner casi a cualquiera en muchos puestos, hoy en dia en ese tipo de industria de aseguro que no. 

2.- Aunque clonaras a los tecnicos, especialistas e ingenieros. Necesitas tiempo de mantenimiento y reparaciones, en máquinas que ademas estaran forzadas por un uso continuo para el que no estan preparadas

3.- Necesitas que toda la cadena, ahora muy complega esto no es la IIGM este tambien a 4 turnos, o te faltaran piezas en el montaje final.

4.- Parece una tontada pero necesitas infraestructura para eso tios, más espacio para el almacenamiento, mover todo eso dentro de las factorias que estan preparadas para otro flujo. En tiempos de guerra vale los pones en un barracon y los da 7 dias fritanga, pero es que occidente no esta en guerra.

De todas formas occidente claro que puede subir la producción, lo que ocurre es que es caro, y hace aún más caras nuestras caras armas. Por eso los anglos estan comprando armas sovieticas, mucho más baratas , resistentes, pensadas para ese clima y de aprendizaje y mantenimiento sencillos. El problema es que se estan acabando.

Putin colabora porque tampoco juega en serio. Por eso por las tuberias de la Ucrania en guerra, pasa petroleo y gas, y por los puentes intactos titanio y otras muchas cosas. Pero le siguen presionando, los anglos nunca defraudan.

* En este foro si no eres ingeniero , no eres nadie. El tema es que alguno puede que lo sea de verdad cosas de la estadistica.


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Nazis atacan base aérea rusa, hay daños.

Líneas rojas ? O negras ?


Los terroristas ucranianos atacan los aeródromos de la aviación rusa de largo alcance

Esta mañana, apareció información sobre un ataque con aviones no tripulados en el aeródromo de Engels en la región de Saratov y un incendio en un camión cisterna en la base aérea de Dyagilevo en Ryazan. Como se informó, en el primer caso, estamos hablando de dos portadores de misiles Tu-95MS heridos y dos dañados, aún no hay información completa sobre el segundo incidente.

Se podría decir que dos eventos en el mismo día son un accidente, pero en ambos aeródromos (esto es información pública) hay partes de la aviación de largo alcance que se utilizan para atacar objetos del sistema energético ucraniano.

Si en el caso de la región de Ryazan se puede suponer que el UAV se lanzó desde el territorio de Ucrania, entonces hay dudas sobre Engels. Con un alto grado de probabilidad, el dron funcionó desde nuestro territorio, lo que significa que los DRG enemigos ya llegaron a las orillas del Volga. Si el dron vino de Ucrania, entonces nuestro enemigo ya tiene tecnología con un alcance de 1000 km, lo que significa que Moscú está bajo ataque.

Solo hay una conclusión: las medidas antiterroristas en el territorio de la Federación Rusa deben fortalecerse al máximo, los ataques de represalia deben multiplicarse por diez. Hasta que la respuesta rusa tenga un efecto masivo, tales ataques continuarán.

¡Nada de negociaciones con terroristas!

Léadovka


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Odessa debe ser bombardeada día y noche hasta su caída.



Olvídese que eso ocurra con la actual cúpula del Kremlin.


----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya sabemos la razón. Putin quiere hacerse una vídeo como con el puente de Crimea.



El otro bando siempre los vuela, como han volado ellos el de jerson. El que controla un puente tiene que ser muy tonto una vez la guerra empieza para perderlo intacto, más si estan en ciudades como la mayoria donde avanzar por sorpresa es imposible.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

asi es como el imperio del mal respeta el orden internacional; follandose el espacio aereo de terceros a placer.
luego que ejque los paises se quieren unir a la OTAN es una cosa descabellada que nadie puede entender


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

En estos momentos los nazis bombardean el centro comercial de Donestk.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

Suena a "solución final"
Seguro el que el garante de los derechos civiles @Alvin Red quiere darte una pequeña charla sobre crimenes de lesa humanidad 



Argentium dijo:


> Odessa debe ser bombardeada día y noche hasta su caída.


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

⚡ Misil de defensa aérea ucraniano cayó en Moldavia

En el norte de Moldavia, en Briceni, durante los ataques con cohetes contra Ucrania, la gente escuchó una explosión. La policía encontró fragmentos de un cohete en el jardín. Servicios especiales están trabajando en el lugar del accidente. Aparentemente, la defensa aérea ucraniana intentó derribar el misil y cayó en el territorio de Moldavia. Ninguno de los tractores resultó dañado.

⚡Un fragmento de un misil de defensa aérea ucraniano que cayó en territorio de Moldavia. Los residentes locales informan haber escuchado una explosión. Según la inspección visual, esta es la etapa superior del misil de defensa aérea.

⚡La policía de Moldavia confirma la información sobre el cohete (más bien los restos) encontrados en el norte de Moldavia. Según informes no confirmados, otro cohete explotó. No se reportan víctimas.

"Transnistria"


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los 300.000 mobilizados para cuando ?
> 
> No hay prisa.



Por parte rusa diría que ninguna y ni ganas.

Rellenarán de una forma directa o indirecta los huecos de los muertos rusos y por lo demás me parece que ésos están "porsiaca" y por si se te ocurre. Vamos, para responder a la posible intención de escalada de la OTAN y para rellenar las bajas, bien sea ocupando los puestos en el frente ucro o permitiendo ocupar los huecos que dejarían otras unidades si se desplazaran.

Pero vamos, a mi no me lo han contado, claro.


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Escribe el canal "No oficial Bezsonov"

No estoy de acuerdo con quienes afirman que cortar la energía solo dañará a la población civil. Es solo que los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lo sentirán mucho más tarde que los pacíficos. Una retaguardia sin luz es ineficaz, al igual que un ejército sin retaguardia. En concreto, el ejército sentirá la falta de electricidad en las baterías, tanto para los equipos militares como para los equipos de comunicaciones y los drones en el suministro eléctrico. Los generadores diesel no harán frente a esta tarea. Además, la APU automatizó al máximo los procesos, que también fallarán ante una falta de energía. Por cierto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya han comenzado a tratar de adaptarse y utilizar medios impresos con mayor frecuencia, pero este es un proceso muy largo e inconveniente. Cuanto antes lleguen estas consecuencias negativas para los guerreros ucranianos, antes serán destruidos y antes volverá la electricidad y todo lo demás a los civiles.

Comentarios de "Reportero Rudenko V"

Muchas personas preguntan por qué está tan feliz de que los civiles en Ucrania se queden sin electricidad después de los ataques con misiles de crucero.

Responderé: ¡no nos alegramos de que la gente pacífica sufra! Estamos contentos de que los ferrocarriles no funcionen y los trenes que llevan los proyectiles que vuelan hacia nosotros no nos alcancen. Nos alegra que las fábricas donde se remachan las municiones no funcionen y, en consecuencia, menos volarán hacia nosotros. ¡Nos regocijamos de que en tales condiciones derrotaremos rápidamente al enemigo y entonces nadie sufrirá más, ni de nuestra parte ni de la de ellos!


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El ataque a Engels es un ataque a la infraestructura de disuasión nuclear rusa. Allí están sus bombarderos nucleares.
> 
> Según la doctrina rusa, o americana, esto permite, no diría que obligue, pero sí permite, a Rusia responder con su arsenal nuclear.
> 
> Yo creo que ese ataque es mucho más serio de lo que parece.



Es una tocada de culo con penetración múltiple, se les metieron hasta el dormitorio y la cocina, porque son vulnerables y...blandos, ahora van y tiran una docena de misiles sobre Ucrania, la vuelven a dejar sin luz y en unos días vuelta a empezar, mucha pena por la gente, los chicos militares de un lado y otro, los civiles inocentes, mientras los instigadores lo miran desde lejos como hienas, es una tragedia.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hay que proteger a los portadores de la toxoplasmosis. El ratón infectado se suicida ante el gato para que le devore.
> 
> Ucrania en pleno proceso de suicidio. Los mandamases europeos en el mismo proceso.
> 
> ...



Hay un virus que si modifica el comportamiento de perros y humanos, el Rhabdoviridae, género Lyssavirus tipo 1, vulgo conocido como "rabia" que para propagarse induce al infectado a morder, no es ninguna novedad y hace tiempo que se habla sobre inducción de comportamiento por virus y bacterias.









How Bacteria Impact Host Nervous System and Behaviors: Lessons from Flies and Worms


Behavior is the neuronally controlled, voluntary or involuntary response of an organism to its environment. An increasing body of evidence indicates t…




www.sciencedirect.com












Viruses and behavioural changes: a review of clinical and experimental findings - PubMed


This review focuses on behavioural neurovirology. Profound changes in behaviour are observed following infection of the central nervous system by some viruses. Irritability, insomnia, hyperactivity and learning disability are some of the behavioural disturbances that have been described in both...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





Aunque a Zelensky le han debido de morder bichos muy raros.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Odessa debe ser bombardeada día y noche hasta su caída.



A ver si te bombardean a ti, "majete"....


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Escribe el canal "No oficial Bezsonov"
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con quienes afirman que cortar la energía solo dañará a la población civil. Es solo que los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lo sentirán mucho más tarde que los pacíficos. Una retaguardia sin luz es ineficaz, al igual que un ejército sin retaguardia. En concreto, el ejército sentirá la falta de electricidad en las baterías, tanto para los equipos militares como para los equipos de comunicaciones y los drones en el suministro eléctrico. Los generadores diesel no harán frente a esta tarea. Además, la APU automatizó al máximo los procesos, que también fallarán ante una falta de energía. Por cierto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya han comenzado a tratar de adaptarse y utilizar medios impresos con mayor frecuencia, pero este es un proceso muy largo e inconveniente. Cuanto antes lleguen estas consecuencias negativas para los guerreros ucranianos, antes serán destruidos y antes volverá la electricidad y todo lo demás a los civiles.
> 
> ...



Eso sin contar que ahora tienen que identificar los objetivos militares sólo en la privilegiada zona iluminada, lo que deja una zona mucho más fácil de controlar.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Sería justicia poética que los ucranianos empiecen a reventar centrales eléctricas, depósitos de gas y gaseoductos, ahora que tienen drones que llegan a 1000km.
> 
> Bueno en realidad no hace falta, los rusos son tan subnormales que envían al frente como carne de cañón a los técnicos de mantenimiento, hay ciudades enteras rusas que se han quedado sin calefacción a -30ºC porque no hay nadie para reparar los sistemas de calefacción



Justicia poética 2 posts más abajo...

¡La dura realidad! 



vettonio dijo:


>


----------



## EGO (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Venga coño que buscaban Los orígenes de la raza aria en el Tíbet pensando que allí se encontraba el reservorio de la civilización perdida de thule/atlantida
> 
> Un ejemplo sus magufadas
> 
> ...



Aqui el unico magufo que hay eres tu,que solo sueltas las mismas magufadas sobre los nacionalsocialistas y su supuesto esoterismo...magufadas alimentadas por libros,documentales y peliculas.



La ahnenerbe nunca investigo ningun tema magufo de los que mencionais vosotros.Se dedicaba a estudios historicos y antropologicos SERIOS.Y buscar el origen de un pueblo y hasta donde se pudo extender no tiene nada de magufo.

Himmler nunca estuvo en el castillo de Wewelsburg,asi que mucho menos haciendo "magia".Nunca busco ningun objeto magico.Nunca le intereso la Atlantida ni la tierra hueca.

Los ejemplos que has puesto eran los tipicos magufos de su epoca,como los hay ahora, y no pintaban una mierda en el pensamiento nacionalsocialista.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica, la vertiente económica sigue ofreciendo ratos divertidos…


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica, la vertiente económica sigue ofreciendo ratos divertidos…



Además de lo evidente ¿A cuanto considerarán que se va a vender en el libre mercado? Evidentemente un 30% por encima mínimo pero.... los primeros en hacer el feo ¿tendrán descuento extra?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Además de lo evidente ¿A cuanto considerarán que se va a vender en el libre mercado? Evidentemente un 30% por encima mínimo pero.... los primeros en hacer el feo ¿tendrán descuento extra?



El petróleo de los Urales está ahora sobre 86, va con descuento extra esta venta…


----------



## Snowball (5 Dic 2022)

Como ha sido el daño De los ataques de hoy??


----------



## ZARGON (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## belisariocastrovilla (5 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Eso no es así ni de coña.
> 
> Evidentemente puedes poner más turnos, pero eso es solo una parte.
> 
> ...



1º No se trataría de triplicar o cuadruplicar todo el trabajo industrial, sino es que compete a determinadas áreas de la defensa. En España no representaría ni el 0,5% del PIB y el empleo. 
2º De hecho la industria de defensa occidental es sumamente ineficaz, por razones que no vienen al caso. podría mas duplicar su producción, sin siquiera aumentar plantilla si nos referimos estrictamente a capacidad teórica resolviendo los problemas de la gestion ineficaz e ineficiente de los recursos. Otra cosa es la realidad de wokelandia
De hecho, la mayor parte de las infraestructuras de las industrias de defensa están sobredimensionadas para su nivel actual de producción.
3º no me desencamino mucho si estimo que más de 3/4 partes de los ingenieros de este país están en trabajos de mierda que no tienen nada que ver con la producción.








La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”


El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.



miedoalalibertad.com




4º Una cosa es el tiempo lectivo que requiere formar a un técnico y darle un título, al tiempo que se justician decenas de sueldos para los profesores, para realizar tareas genéricas, y otra el tiempo que requiere adiestrarlo para unas determinadas tareas concretas dentro de una cadena de producción
en el Ejercito se adiestra en semanas a soldados para mantener con vida en el campo de batalla hasta su evacuación a un hospital a heridos con terribles amputaciones y quemaduras que un médico de urgencias en España desahuciaría, mientras una enfermera para poner termómetros, tomar la tensión, y dispensar los medicamentos que receta un médico necesita 4 años de formación
5º Existe una economía de escala. Hay una multitud de trabajos, seguramente más de la mitad que no están en la producción directa sino en tareas de gestión y que siquiera requerirían refuerzo. Otro tema complejo de explicar en pocas palabras
6º todo el debate viene sobre un tema concreto, la munición. Un material poco tecnológico. Es evidente que hay equipos que si resultaría más difícil multiplicar la producción por la cantidad de proveedores que hay que organizar, especialmente si hay proveedores extranjeros. No todo el armamento permite una rápida multiplicación de la producción, especialmente en occidente, salvo la militarización de la gestión de la producción y la cadena de suministros.
Es cierto que el problema de occidente es que sus armas son irracionalmente complicadas de producir por razones que se alejan de la realidad técnica y las necesidades militares.
Los sobrecostes del sector de la industria militar pueden llegar en algunos casos a un orden de magnitud.
7º No es cierto que ahora sea más complicado el proceso de fabricación que antes. Justo lo contrario. Las tareas más complejas y delicadas las hacen robots. Pero si es cierto que en industria de defensa por los bajos niveles de producción generalmente no hay cadenas de montaje tecnificadas y hay mucha manufactura. Pero como digo, entrenar a personas para realizar tareas determinadas no requiere 4 años de carrera.
En todo caso el tema de la organización industrial moderna, la gestión de RRHH en general, y de la ineficaz e ineficiente industria de defensa es un tema complejo que excede con mucho el tiempo y espacio que dispongo









·España. una Economía camino al abismo.


Dato mata relato. La economía española sobrevive tan sólo gracias al recurso a la deuda y el gasto público. ¿Es sostenible?



miedoalalibertad.com













La España que perdimos


¿Cómo sería España si las imposiciones ideológicas y los intereses espurios de los grupos de interés no hubieran reducido su crecimiento?



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## millie34u (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Aqui el unico magufo que hay eres tu,que solo sueltas las mismas magufadas sobre los nacionalsocialistas y su supuesto esoterismo...magufadas alimentadas por libros,documentales y peliculas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cómo te gusta el nazismo, ¿no?


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Por parte ucraniana, se vuelve a afirmar que la defensa antiaérea ha tenido éxito, que un gran número de infraestructuras han resultado dañadas en toda Ucrania y que se avecinan apagones de emergencia por tiempo indefinido.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Como El Agua (5 Dic 2022)

Resumen a las 16:30 hora de Moscú 05.12.2022

Dos semanas y media después de los últimos ataques contra las instalaciones de energía de Ucrania, se reanudó el lanzamiento de misiles contra su territorio. Justo después de los ataques con drones de hoy en los aeródromos de Dyagilevo ( región de Riazán) y Engels (región de Sarátov). Los misiles rusos ya han causado cortes de luz, agua y gas en varias ciudades importantes.

Se informan ataques en:

- Región de Kirovogrado 
- Odessa 
- Región de Odessa
- Zaporizhia
- Región de Zaporizhia
- Vinnitsa 
- Región de Vinnitsa 
- Región de Járkov (distritos de Lozovski y Volchanski)


----------



## amcxxl (5 Dic 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas en Ucrania disparan a tres de sus propios compañeros soldados (probablemente por negarse a seguir órdenes) y luego intentan derribar el dron ruso que filmó el crimen.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El 4 de diciembre de 2022, otros dos mercenarios polacos, Janusz Sheremeta, indicativo de llamada "Kozak", y un tal Krzysztof, murieron a manos de tropas rusas en una zona de defensa aérea en Ucrania. No se indica el apellido, probablemente un oficial de carrera de los servicios especiales polacos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (5 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El petróleo de los Urales está ahora sobre 86, va con descuento extra esta venta…



El caso es que tu hablas del petróleo ruso pero ése no lo vamos a oler. El tema, más que relacionado, es ¿A cuanto compraremos los europeos el petróleo no ruso, incluso el saudí con descuentos? ¿Entre 110 y 120 mínimo?


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica, la vertiente económica sigue ofreciendo ratos divertidos…


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Las imágenes por satélite publicadas de la base aérea de Engels no muestran daños significativos, como ocurrió, por ejemplo, en las explosiones de Novofedorovka, en Crimea.

No se aprecian cráteres, grandes marcas de quemaduras ni rastros de derrame de combustible ardiendo. Así que está claro que hay más bombo sobre el impacto del ataque, lo que no niega el hecho de un ataque a un componente del escudo nuclear ruso.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## millie34u (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (5 Dic 2022)

MAÑANA VENDRÁN LOS LLOROS....ACCIÓN-REACCIÓN.

LA PICADORA LO AGUANTA TODO.





05.12.2022 - 16:41h
Directo Dos explosiones en aeródromos militares rusos dejan tres muertos, cinco heridos y daños a bombarderos estratégicos









Guerra de Ucrania - Rusia, en directo: última hora de las cartas bomba en España a Sánchez, ofensiva militar de Putin, Zelenski, bombardeos, alerta nuclear


Últimas noticias sobre la guerra en Ucrania. La información, minuto a minuto, sobre la creciente amenaza nuclear de Putin, la movilización de los reservistas rusos, la resistencia de Zelenski, bombardeos y las consecuencias económicas del conflicto.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca Donetsk, dañando guarderías, escuelas y muchas casas
▪ Hay muertos y heridos.
▪ En los distritos de Kievsky y Voroshilovsky, resultaron dañados edificios de apartamentos en las zonas del cine Zvezdochka, la avenida Tamanskyi, la urbanización Lipki, la avenida Vatutina, el estadio Olimpiyskyi y el centro de negocios Stolichny.
▪ La escuela secundaria nº 46 sufrió daños. Se derribaron cristales y se cortaron fachadas en los jardines de infancia nº 171 (distrito de Kiev) y nº 3 (distrito de Voroshilovsky).
▪ Los nazis ucranianos volvieron a abrir fuego contra el distrito de Kuybyshevskyi. A las 18:05, otros 10 cohetes del sistema lanzacohetes múltiple BM-21 Grad fueron disparados contra civiles en la ciudad.
▪ A las 18:15, los castigadores volvieron a abrir fuego desde lanzacohetes múltiples BM-21 "Grad" sobre el distrito de Kievsky. Se dispararon diez cohetes. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Honkler (5 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Creo que salen ganando comiendo comida de perro/gato


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Combates en la dirección de Lysychansk: la 4ª brigada de la LPR destruye un grupo de combatientes ucranianos junto con sus posiciones

Soldados de la 4ª Brigada del 2º Cuerpo de Ejército de la LPR atacaron posiciones fortificadas de militantes ucranianos con fuego de artillería preciso, corrigiendo el fuego con la ayuda de dispositivos de imagen térmica.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (5 Dic 2022)

Este tema cada vez canta más.


*Interceptados otros tres sobres con ojos de animales enviados a oficinas diplomáticas de Ucrania en España*
La Policía Nacional ha vuelto a interceptar un nuevo envío de sobres con ojos de animales a oficinas diplomáticas de Ucrania en España. En esta ocasión, *además de ir dirigido a la embajada del país invadido por Rusia, también se ha detectado otro envío al consulado en Barcelona y en Málaga*, según han informado fuentes policiales.
Ha sido en la mañana de este lunes cuando se han detectado e interceptado estos tres sobres sospechosos por los sistemas de seguridad de Correos. *La Policía ha descartado la presencia de sustancias explosivas o deflagrantes, comprobando que lo que contenían eran ojos de animales. *Ya la semana pasada se interceptaron sobres con ojos de animales en la embajada de Ucrania en Madrid y en otras oficinas diplomáticas de este país.
El portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Oleg Nikolenko, ha confirmado la incautación de estos tres sobres, *cuantificando en 21 los casos en los que se han mandado este tipo de amenazas a oficinas diplomáticas en 12 países*.


----------



## millie34u (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

La fiscalía ha pedido 9 años para Yashin por difundir falsedades sobre las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, y una posterior prohibición de cuatro años de actividades informativas en Internet tras cumplir condena.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Las empresas trabajan normalmente a un tuno de 8 horas, de lunes a viernes
> unas 1780 horas al año
> Y muchas empresas que trabajan en sectores poco competitivos como la defensa a un ritmo ralentizado
> el año tiene 8760 horas
> ...





delhierro dijo:


> Eso no es así ni de coña.
> 
> Evidentemente puedes poner más turnos, pero eso es solo una parte.
> 
> ...



Como te ha dicho @delhierro hay muchos cosas a tener en cuenta.

Si produces 4 veces más has de tener 4 veces más de acopio, eso obliga a aumentar la zona de almacenamiento de entrada 4 veces, y la de salida otras cuatro veces, salvo que obligues a los suministradores hacer 4 turnos y estos, los suministradores, obliguen a las empresas que a ellos les suministran también 4 turnos, al final toda o casi toda la economía tendría que hacer 4 turnos.

Aparte hay unos canales administrativos de recepción de materiales, comprobación de albaranes y almacenaje que también tendrían que entrar en cuatro turnos, no solo los operarios.

Cuando hay cambio de turno necesitas papeles de recepción de la maquina y de su funcionamiento, ha de haber 4 responsables de la maquina en cuestión y supongo que nadie querrá caer en culpas ajenas lo que provoca una retardo en la puesta en marcha de la maquina y unas horas extraordinarias, hasta que el turno entrante no de el visto bueno al turno saliente no se acaba la jornada.
Luego hay mucho material auxiliar que sufre un mayor desgaste no previsible.
Aquí te muestro un conjunto de herramientas de torno que pueden romperse, extraviarse o desgastarse y que normalmente no se revisan.




Pero como esas hay cientos, una revisión exhaustiva provocaría alargar la jornada laboral otras ocho horas más y con cientos de herramientas auxiliares siempre alguna desaparece o se desgasta, necesitas recambios que pueden estar o no almacenados, pero si no lo están echas a perder los tres siguientes turnos esperando que te suministren otra herramienta auxiliar.

Eso es uno de los motivos de porque se duplican o triplican y en el caso de aumentar un 400% la producción se cuadriplican la mayoría de maquinas, cada maquina tiene un responsable y un conjunto de herramientas y alguna falla siempre un turno puede ir a otra maquina y su conjunto de herramientas mientras se repara la suya propia.

Podrías decir que duplicando las maquinas hay bastante pero sigue habiendo el problema, si coges otra maquina porque se ha averiado la tuya, la has de entregar a alguien que certifique que funciona perfectamente y están todos los útiles, o sea un turno perdido por supervisión.

Aparte hay siempre el solape de turnos por lo que muchas estancias deben ampliarse, taquillas, lavabos, etc.

A lápiz alzado que en la jerga quiere decir a ojo de buen cubero, para aumentar la producción 4 veces necesitas otra línea nueva y jugándotela a paros e imprevistos, más aumentar el almacenaje de herramientas auxiliares al doble y repito acostumbran a ser miles de herramientas auxiliares y aumentar también las zonas de recepción y entrega a cuatro veces las previstas, mas ampliar las zonas comunes para cuando haya el solape de turnos (entre media hora a una hora).

En ADE te podrán enseñar mucho pero lo de estar en planta es otro mundo y hay que vivirlo, seguro que me dejo bastantes detalles en el tintero pues cada empresa es un caso especial.

P.S: Si yo me encargara haría que hubiera un equipo de producción y otro de supervisión, mientras un equipo trabaja en una línea, el otro se encarga de la supervisión y mantenimiento de la segunda y así cuando haya cambio de turno el segundo turno se encontraría la segunda línea perfectamente pero eso obligaría a aumentar la plantilla prácticamente 6 veces más, para supervisión no hace falta tanta gente, para producir 4 veces más, repito que cada empresa es especial y necesita un estudio particular.


----------



## Adriano II (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Consecuencias de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra una fábrica en Kryvyy Rih
> 
> Las tropas rusas lanzaron anoche un ataque con misiles contra infraestructuras en la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Uno de los ataques golpeó la planta siderúrgica de ArcelorMittal en Kryvyi Rih.
> 
> ...



Si un grado de latitud - longitud son según el caso aproximadamente 110 kms pq dan las coordenadas con 15 decimales???

Se necesita conocer la ubicación con una precisión de décimas de nanómetro ??? Osea 10 millonésimas de milimetro???

Joder hasta en Rusia periolistos everywhere dando el cantazo ...


----------



## millie34u (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las imágenes por satélite publicadas de la base aérea de Engels no muestran daños significativos, como ocurrió, por ejemplo, en las explosiones de Novofedorovka, en Crimea.
> 
> No se aprecian cráteres, grandes marcas de quemaduras ni rastros de derrame de combustible ardiendo. Así que está claro que hay más bombo sobre el impacto del ataque, lo que no niega el hecho de un ataque a un componente del escudo nuclear ruso.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con el Decreto del Presidente de la Federación Rusa del 2 de junio de 2020 No. 355 “Sobre los fundamentos de la política estatal de la Federación Rusa en el campo de la disuasión nuclear ...
art. 19 “Las condiciones que determinan la posibilidad del uso de armas nucleares por parte de la Federación Rusa son:
...
c) el impacto del enemigo en instalaciones estatales o militares críticas de la Federación Rusa, cuya falla conducirá a la interrupción de acciones de represalia de las fuerzas nucleares;
..."

*En otras palabras, de acuerdo con la legislación actual de la Federación Rusa, después del ataque a aviones estratégicos, Rusia tiene todas las bases legales para el uso de armas nucleares.*

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dice que Ucrania atacó las bases aéreas de Dyagilevo y Engels con vehículos aéreos no tripulados de fabricación soviética. Dicen que tres militares rusos murieron y cuatro resultaron heridos y el casco de dos aviones sufrió daños leves.


----------



## cobasy (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Estados Unidos modifica en secreto las lanzaderas de misiles HIMARS para impedir que Kiev bombardee Rusia, WSJ

Estados Unidos ha modificado en secreto los lanzadores de misiles HIMARS transferidos a Ucrania para impedir que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ataquen territorio ruso, según ha informado el Wall Street Journal citando a funcionarios estadounidenses. Desde junio, Washington ha transferido a Ucrania 20 lanzadores MLRS HIMARS, así como un gran número de misiles guiados por satélite con un alcance de unas 50 millas (unos 80 km).









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Dic 2022)

* 
Dos explosiones en aeródromos militares rusos dejan tres muertos, y daños a bombarderos estratégicos.
Las bases están situadas en Riazán y Sarátov, a 200 kilómetros de Moscu.
Si es verdad que han destruido bombarderos estratégicos, Rusia tendrá que responder contundentemente y no solo a Ukrania, sino a la OTAN.*


----------



## Adriano II (5 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Como te ha dicho @delhierro hay muchos cosas a tener en cuenta.
> 
> Si produces 4 veces más has de tener 4 veces más de acopio, eso obliga a aumentar la zona de almacenamiento de entrada 4 veces, y la de salida otras cuatro veces, salvo que obligues a los suministradores hacer 4 turnos y estos, los suministradores, obliguen a las empresas que a ellos les suministran también 4 turnos, al final toda o casi toda la economía tendría que hacer 4 turnos.
> 
> ...





> The problem is—American manufacturing is critically short of the labor it needs to drive that revolution. There simply are not enough skilled workers to do the job, nor enough unskilled workers willing to learn.





> The problem is—American manufacturing is critically short of the labor it needs to drive that revolution.Even if every skilled worker in America was employed, there would still be 35% more unfilled job openings in the durable goods manufacturing sector than skilled workers capable of filling them.











The Labor Shortage Is Killing American Manufacturing. Here’s How AI Can Bring It Back To Life.


The manufacturing labor shortage has paved the way for widespread deployment of some very exciting innovations in Artificial Intelligence for manufacturing.




www.forbes.com





No os comais tanto el tarro no hay gente preparada. Punto final

Cuando falta gente y a los operarios se los rifan nadie va a ir a hacer turnos de noche cuando puede estar ganando una pasta en otro lado trabajando de 9 a 5

Y sobre lo de entrenar personal creo que esta frase lo dice todo:

_*or enough unskilled workers willing to learn*_

La América industrial que ganó la IIGM en base a su capacidad industrial es solo un recuerdo del pasado


----------



## millie34u (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (5 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *
> Dos explosiones en aeródromos militares rusos dejan tres muertos, cinco heridos y daños a bombarderos estratégicos.
> Las bases están situadas en Riazán y Sarátov, a 200 kilómetros de Moscu.
> Si es verdad que han destruido bombarderos estratégicos, Rusia tendrá que responder contundentemente y no solo a Ukrania, sino a la OTAN.*



Vaya, otro imbécil que quiere la destrucción del mundo por sus mierdas....


----------



## millie34u (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Elimina (5 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vaya, otro imbécil que quiere la destrucción del mundo por sus mierdas....



¿Thelensquee dice vd?


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>




Es el troleo usual de USA a Rusia. Rusia se siente aliviada y en unos días dirán que de capado de distancia nada y que van a suministrar armas de aún más alcance.


----------



## CasaEstado (5 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Odessa debe ser bombardeada día y noche hasta su caída.



La ventana para atacar Odessa se perdió los primeros días. Ahora es casi imposible sin incurrir en decenas de miles de muertos rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

bueno parece que la 4 ley de agapito con la que trataba de convencernos @frangelico de que no se puede aumentar capacidad industrial instalada se ha quebrantado


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



El que ha escrito eso no tiene ni puta idea de misiles MLRS.

Los MLRS son de 9km de alcance, vamos que si les han reducido más el alcance mejor que los ukras tiren piedras.

Otra cosa es que se refiera a GMLRS y la g se la ha comido el gato.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Dic 2022)

De muy mal gusto eso de que Putin se cagó encima.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los ataques a los aeródromos de Engels y Dyagilevo y los ataques de hoy a instalaciones en Ucrania.

En la mañana del 5 de diciembre, con el fin de inutilizar los aviones rusos de largo alcance, el régimen de Kiev llevó a cabo intentos de atacar los aeródromos militares "Dyagilevo", en la región de Ryazan, y "Engels", en la región de Saratov, con vehículos aéreos no tripulados de fabricación soviética.

Los UAV ucranianos fueron interceptados por las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea rusas que volaban a baja altura.
La chapa del casco de los dos drones resultó ligeramente dañada como consecuencia del choque y la explosión de los restos en los aeródromos rusos.

Tres miembros del personal de mantenimiento ruso del aeródromo resultaron mortalmente heridos.

Otros cuatro militares heridos fueron trasladados a centros médicos donde recibieron todo el tratamiento médico necesario.

A pesar de los intentos del régimen de Kiev de perturbar las operaciones de combate de la aviación rusa de largo alcance mediante un acto terrorista, hoy hacia las 15.00 horas (hora de Moscú) se llevó a cabo un ataque aéreo y marítimo masivo de precisión contra el sistema de mando militar y las instalaciones asociadas del complejo de defensa, los nudos de comunicaciones, la generación de energía y las unidades militares de Ucrania.

El objetivo del ataque se ha cumplido. Todas las 17 instalaciones designadas fueron alcanzadas.

El ataque interrumpió el transporte por ferrocarril de las reservas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, armas extranjeras, equipo militar y municiones a las zonas de operaciones de combate.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Como diría aquel , " No se Ricky..."
Porque las latas para mascotas son mas caras que las de latunes...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

es maravillosa esta guerra de supervivencia del imperio del mal contra la OTAN, en la que la otan envia a ucrania misiles capados para que no aterricen en el pecho del memorial de stalin 

menudo atajo de payasos, la OTAN obliga a ucrania a pelear con una mano atada a las espaldas para recivir un dedo meñique de asistencia nada mas. 

_Es una guerra contra la otan! _Ni un triste F-16, que se follaria solo un escuadron completo del ultimo suckoi


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> bueno parece que la 4 ley de agapito con la que trataba de convencernos @frangelico de que no se puede aumentar capacidad industrial instalada se ha quebrantado



El congreso puede decir lo que quiera pero ese esfuerzo les va a costar el doble de precio por pieza que muy a gusto pagara el contribuyente americano o la impresora siempre que no se quede sin tinta.


----------



## dabuti (5 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> De muy mal gusto eso de que Putin se cagó encima.



........... encima de tu madre.

Acaba la frase.


----------



## EGO (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> bueno parece que la 4 ley de agapito con la que trataba de convencernos @frangelico de que no se puede aumentar capacidad industrial instalada se ha quebrantado



Se viene un rearme de occidente sin precedentes.El cash fluira hacia la industria belica.

Stoltenberg ya dijo que el 2% del PIB en defensa pasaria de ser el techo a ser el suelo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

......
Según la declaración oficial del departamento militar ruso, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están detrás del intento de atacar los aeródromos militares. Durante el ataque, se utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados a reacción de fabricación soviética (*aparentemente, estamos hablando del Tu-141).* Fueron destruidos por medio de defensa aérea de bases aéreas.

Como consecuencia de la caída de los fragmentos del UAV y su posterior detonación, los revestimientos de los cascos de dos aeronaves resultaron levemente dañados. Al mismo tiempo, murieron tres militares rusos del personal técnico, que en ese momento se encontraban en el aeródromo. Otros cuatro militares resultaron heridos, están recibiendo toda la asistencia necesaria.

A pesar de los intentos de Kyiv de interrumpir el trabajo de combate de la aviación rusa mediante un acto terrorista, alrededor de las 15:00 se llevó a cabo un ataque masivo contra objetos en Ucrania, se logró el objetivo del ataque ruso en Ucrania, se alcanzaron los 17 objetos designados.

- dijo en el mensaje del Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

Se tiene que hacer. Espero que Europa haya despertado del narcotico sueño de que rusia ya no es la urss ni el khanato mongol, de que es un socio fiable que solo queire jugar.



EGO dijo:


> Se viene un rearme de occidente sin precedentes.El cash fluira hacia la industria belica.
> 
> Stoltenberg ya dijo que el 2% del PIB en defensa pasaria de ser el techo a ser el suelo.


----------



## dabuti (5 Dic 2022)

A pesar de los intentos del régimen de Kiev de perturbar las operaciones de combate de la aviación rusa de largo alcance mediante un acto terrorista, hoy hacia las 15.00 horas (hora de Moscú) se llevó a cabo un ataque aéreo y marítimo masivo de precisión contra el sistema de mando militar y las instalaciones asociadas del complejo de defensa, los nudos de comunicaciones, la generación de energía y las unidades militares de Ucrania.

El objetivo del ataque se ha cumplido. Todas las 17 instalaciones designadas fueron alcanzadas.

El ataque interrumpió el transporte por ferrocarril de las reservas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, armas extranjeras, equipo militar y municiones a las zonas de operaciones de combate.

¿Van a destruir ya las líneas férreas y las vías de entrada de armas?

No sé, Rick.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ......
> Según la declaración oficial del departamento militar ruso, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están detrás del intento de atacar los aeródromos militares. Durante el ataque, se utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados a reacción de fabricación soviética (*aparentemente, estamos hablando del Tu-141).* Fueron destruidos por medio de defensa aérea de bases aéreas.
> 
> Como consecuencia de la caída de los fragmentos del UAV y su posterior detonación, los revestimientos de los cascos de dos aeronaves resultaron levemente dañados. Al mismo tiempo, murieron tres militares rusos del personal técnico, que en ese momento se encontraban en el aeródromo. Otros cuatro militares resultaron heridos, están recibiendo toda la asistencia necesaria.
> ...


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La ventana para atacar Odessa se perdió los primeros días. Ahora es casi imposible sin incurrir en decenas de miles de muertos rusos.



La intención es conseguir Odessa lo mas intacta posible. Lo que vendría a significar
que no prevén que haya demasiada casquería por la falta de cañón en esa fase
terminal.
Especulo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

_esperate a que llegue la mobilizacion parcial!_


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El que ha escrito eso no tiene ni puta idea de misiles MLRS.
> 
> Los MLRS son de 9km de alcance, vamos que si les han reducido más el alcance mejor que los ukras tiren piedras.
> 
> Otra cosa es que se refiera a GMLRS y la g se la ha comido el gato.



_Ha copiado el titular sin mirar el contenido. En parte porque es un articulo de pago. Pero si se fija en lo poco que comparten, dicen GMLRS...._









WSJ News Exclusive | U.S. Altered Himars Rocket Launchers to Keep Ukraine From Firing Missiles Into Russia


The U.S. secretly modified the advanced Himars rocket launchers it gave Ukraine so they can’t be used to fire long-range missiles into Russia, U.S. officials said, a precaution the Biden administration says is necessary to reduce the risk of a wider war with Moscow.




www.wsj.com


----------



## EGO (5 Dic 2022)

Los viejos Guepard estan empezando a derribar geranios con furia porcina.

En breve esta estrategia quedara neutralizada, al igual que los rusos desactivaron los Baryaktar.

La chistera del khan se queda sin trucos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

se te ve preocupado por los esfuerzso del contribuyente para luego callar cual señorita ante el gasto imperialista ruso mientras ancianas tienen que ir a recoger agua al pantano a 5 km de casa



putincel signature



Alvin Red dijo:


> El congreso puede decir lo que quiera pero ese esfuerzo les va a costar el doble de precio por pieza que muy a gusto pagara el contribuyente americano o la impresora siempre que no se quede sin tinta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (5 Dic 2022)

Un vehículo antiaéreo alemán tipo Gepard derribando un misil crucero con proyectiles de 30 mm.





Son muy buenos vehículos, lo que pasa es que la señal de onda contínua que emite el radar es bastante intensa y da una señal muy fuerte por lo que puede ser captada fácilmente por misiles anti-radar.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *
> Dos explosiones en aeródromos militares rusos dejan tres muertos, y daños a bombarderos estratégicos.
> Las bases están situadas en Riazán y Sarátov, a 200 kilómetros de Moscu.
> Si es verdad que han destruido bombarderos estratégicos, Rusia tendrá que responder contundentemente y no solo a Ukrania, sino a la OTAN.*



Ojo que esto cambia el juego completamente eh? Que no es atacar Belgorod, es crear una pedazo de explosión en el patio trasero de Moscú, como quien dice.

Más de uno hoy va a estar con la soga al cuello.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

pensaba que alemania troleaba a ucrania cuando empezaron a enviar guepars...
ahora creo que Oriente medio se llenara de ellos



EGO dijo:


> Los viejos Guepard estan empezando a derribar geranios con furia porcina.
> 
> En breve esta estrategia quedara neutralizada, al igual que los rusos desactivaron los Baryaktar.
> 
> La chistera del khan se queda sin trucos.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a las preguntas sobre qué tipo de vehículos aéreos no tripulados están en ese rango.
Le recuerdo el Tu-141 Strizh, que permaneció en Ucrania tras el colapso de la URSS.
Alcance - 1000 km.
Velocidad: unos 1.000 km/h.
Altitud hasta 6 km.

Ucrania ya había realizado experimentos con lanzamientos de Strizhi a las profundidades de Rusia, y tales vehículos cayeron, también en la región de Rostov. Bueno, esta unidad también cayó en Croacia. A juzgar por la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, el vehículo voló a altitudes extremadamente bajas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (5 Dic 2022)

AUSTRIA Y HOLANDA VETAN LA ENTRADA DE BULGARIA Y RUMANÍA EN EL ESPACIO SCHENGEN.

LOS BALCÁNICOS SE ENFADAN.

3105/12/2022
*SCHENGEN.* La posibilidad de que Rumanía y Bulgaria puedan quedarse fuera de Schengen en la reunión de Justicia e Interior de la UE de este jueves y viernes en Bruselas, debido a un veto de Países Bajos y Austria, ha despertado indignación y acusaciones de doble rasero en las naciones balcánicas. La postura de La Haya y Viena choca con el apoyo expresado por la Comisión Europea a la entrada a Schengen de Rumanía y Bulgaria. Según Bruselas, cumplen los requisitos técnicos y dejarlos fuera supondría un acto de "discriminación". "Estas posiciones están dictadas por consideraciones políticas internas y no por deficiencias de la parte búlgara a la hora de aplicar los requisitos de Schengen", criticó el primer ministro interino búlgaro, Galab Donev.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

Una ola de cortes de electricidad de emergencia está recorriendo partes de Ucrania por la noche. Los servicios de agua, Internet móvil y telefonía celular también se están viendo interrumpidos. La reanudación de los apagones programados resulta imposible en estos momentos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

¿Como era aquello de "calienta que sales"?
Comienzan los alistamientos masivos en el ejército polaco.
Se espera llamar a filas a 200.000 personas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

putinceles, que pasa que el hilo ya no funciona si no estais reunidos en cuarto cerrado y oscuridad, no haber flodeeado el hilo de chusky. os traigo la campanilla de pavlov pero la que os genera rabia y bilis, agradecermelo eso os hara mas fuertes y ridiculos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Hay que parar al Farlopas como sea:


----------



## clapham5 (5 Dic 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Estaba terminando el capitulo XV de su ultima novela ( la penultima " NOS VEMOS EN MARIUPOL " fue un absoluto desastre , no se edito ni en moldavo a pesar de que contaba con una subvencion del 70 % del Fondo Europeo del Libro ) cuando llega el clapham personalidad III ...
clapham , clapham ...han atacado Carolina del Norte . El clapham asi  . Pon la tele ...
El clapham no tiene tele , asi que miro en Zerohegde y efectivamente , han atacado DOS ESTACIONES ELECTRICAS en Carolina del Norte dejando a decenas de miles de usuarios sin luz . Luego el clapham cayo en la cuenta de que hoy es Surovikin day ...
Asi que llamo a su contacto armenia por la linea segura y le pidio confirmacion ...por suerte la pillo antes de irse a cenar al Beluga con un primo que vive en Dubai , en fin que le dijo que NANAI , no fueron los rusos ...Ufff que alivio
El clapham estaba encabronado con el Foro porque habiais ninguneado al Panuk que escribio hace 12 milenios en la Piedra de Panuk la estrategia que esta usando Rusia en Ucrania ( si no conoceis al Panuk pinchad el link ) pero os perdona y vuelve al hilo
Ucrania ha vuelto a atacar territorio ruso pre - anexion . Y Rusia ha contestado enviando una lluvia de misiles . Nah , lo tipico
Yo te doy una ostia y tu me das 10 , asi hasta que se seque el malecon .
El clapham estuvo el sabado cenando con el rabino .
Le ha dicho al clapham que cree que esto de la guerra en Ucrania es una operacion politica para implantar la dictadura de un solo partido
Segun el rabino , el Zar ruso y la elite anglosionionista son harina del mismo costal ...
El clapham no lo cree porque el clapham es rusofilo y no cree que un ex agente del KGB pueda tener una Agenda secreta 
Segun el rabino el objetivo de la " Agenda Woke " y el empoderamiento de la mujer , las minorias , el colectivo LGTBQ+ y demas etc tiene un objetivo estrictamente politico : aumentar la base del electorado que vota " IZQUIERDA " no matter what ...
La " Agenda Woke " esta programando electoralmente a los ciudadanos , que se convertirian en votantes cautivos
Por contra , el Zar con su " revolucion conservadora " , anti woke y a favor del cristianismo esta haciendo lo mismo pero en signo contrario , aumentando su base electoral que es mas y mas conservadora ...
El rabino ve a Ucrania como la Jerusalem de las Cruzadas . Rusia considera que Ucrania debe ser liberada de los herejes y por eso libra una guerra contra el perverso Occidente adorador de BAAL .
El clapham , que es aspi , zurdo , del pueblo elegido , mitad celta , 10 % vasco , laico ( aunque posr si acaso no come cerdo , conejo ni marisco ) monarquico ( vivan SS MM los reyes ) y estoico no esta preocupado del futuro .
Lo que tiene que llegar llegara . El clapham sospecha que Rusia esta esperando a que llegue el colapso para dar el zarpazzo
Y es que el mundo se va a la merde ...Como la gente es imbecil nadie lo nota , pero lo que viene es gordo .
La guerra en Ucrania se terminara cuando quiebren los bancos ...Zankead al Panuk





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


https://southfront.org/military-situation-in-ukraine-on-july-7-2022-map-update/ Situación militar en Ucrania el 7 de julio de 2022 Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 24ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Soledar; Rusia atacó con misiles de alta precisión a la 14ª y...




www.burbuja.info









__





Gunfire On Two NC Substations Plunges Tens of Thousands Into Darkness And Cold | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

[/QUOTE]


ZHU DE dijo:


> Hay que parar al Farlopas como sea:



Los certificados de la "nueva iglesia" lo mismo tienen un logotipo en forma de rasca, que lo quitas y se ve "Iglesia Católica Polaca". Algo como esto en Europa no se ve desde las guerras del siglo XVII


----------



## dabuti (5 Dic 2022)

FINLANDIA SE ENFADA CON FRANCIA POR SU TIBIEZA ANTE RUSIA, A LA QUE TAMBIÉN ACUSA DEL CONFLICTO DE ARMENIA.

*FINLANDIA REBATE A MACRON.* El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Finlandia, Pekka Haavisto, ha cuestionado unas recientes declaraciones del presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, que defendía la necesidad de ofrecer a Rusia "garantías" de seguridad mientras se negocia el fin de la guerra con Ucrania. "En la actual situación, lo que necesitamos son garantías específicamente contra Rusia y esto se aplica tanto a Ucrania como a otros países", ha valorado este lunes el jefe de la diplomacia finlandesa en rueda de prensa, informa la cadena Yle. Haavisto ha subrayado que Rusia está actuando contra el tablero político internacional, invadiendo y atacando a Ucrania, sino también protagonizando otros conflictos en países como Georgia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

Se acabó la calefacción de momento en Odessa


Todas las salas de calderas en Odessa han suspendido su trabajo debido a la falta de electricidad y agua, - director de KP "Suministro de calor de Odessa"

▪El subdirector de la oficina del presidente, Kyrylo Tymoshenko, confirmó la llegada a dos instalaciones de infraestructura en la región de Odessa.

▪Ukrenergo informa de un golpe en las instalaciones de infraestructura energética.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Tanto las bases de Ryazan como de Engels son bases aéreas de bombarderos estratégicos, compuestos de Tupolevs Tu-95, Tu-160 y Tu-22M. 

Esos bombarderos tienen misiles de largo alcance y son los que están siendo utilizados para lanzar misiles a Ucrania en los últimos tiempos. Es decir, los que destruyen la infraestructura eléctrica y demás.

Las dos bases son junto con la de Ukrainka, en el óblast de Amur, las tres que Rusia tiene para bombardeos estratégicos.


----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a las preguntas sobre qué tipo de vehículos aéreos no tripulados están en ese rango.
> Le recuerdo el Tu-141 Strizh, que permaneció en Ucrania tras el colapso de la URSS.
> Alcance - 1000 km.
> Velocidad: unos 1.000 km/h.
> ...



Cierto, recuerdo uno que cruzo media europa. Son realmente grandes, bien cargados pueden haber hecho daño. Es en realidad un misil de crucero si lo modificas adecuadamente.

Los rusos son lentos en el aprendizaje y no proteger los aviones separandolos más o dispersandolos no es complicado. Tampoco levantar barreras entre ellos como hicieron en su base de Siria. Da la impresión que no se lo toman lo suficientemente en serio.

Otra corrada es atacar siempre los lunes. Es un poco de coña.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Estos son los que van repartiendo carnets de democracia:


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Joder, que buenas noticias!!

En breve portavoces ruskis putinianos y prorusos llorando sobre lo inadmisible de que se ataque su territorio en 3, 2...


----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los viejos Guepard estan empezando a derribar geranios con furia porcina.
> 
> En breve esta estrategia quedara neutralizada, al igual que los rusos desactivaron los Baryaktar.
> 
> La chistera del khan se queda sin trucos.



Son cosas absolutamente diferentes. Los drones turcos son grandes , aparatosos y lentos. En realidad son una avioneta pequeña. Los otros son mucho más pequeños y solo de ida. Ucrania es muy grande, si estan derribando algo con los AA ( tienen un alcance de 3, 4 km si llega ) es porque los habran puesto junto a objetivos claros...las unidades de potencia que les queden. 

No estarian a oscuras, si derribaran lo que dicen derribar. En este caso, es facil darse cuenta de las mentiras. ¿ algo ? Puede, pero poco.


----------



## dabuti (5 Dic 2022)

HUNGRÍA SE NIEGA A ENTRENAR MILITARES UKROS.

5 DEC, 17:58
*Hungary refuses to train Ukrainian servicemen — diplomat*
At the end of last week, EU High Representative for Foreign Affairs and Security Policy Josep Borrell said that more than a thousand Ukrainian soldiers had already been trained as part of the EU Military Assistance Mission


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

HAJAJAJAJJAAJAJAJAJJJAJAAJJAJAAA


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> bueno parece que la 4 ley de agapito con la que trataba de convencernos @frangelico de que no se puede aumentar capacidad industrial instalada se ha quebrantado



Lo está planeando, dicen. Ahora faltan las fechas y las realidades. Todo se puede planear pero tienen tiempos. Y se r2fieren a munición, que es lo más básico y vulgar.


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El gobierno de Biden afirma que los últimos ataques en Ucrania son "un recordatorio de la brutalidad del Presidente Putin". Al parecer, Washington no da mucho crédito a las tibias historias de "casi todos los misiles derribados" y sigue señalando que los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra la estructura energética de Ucrania son destructivos, pero no es lo mismo que los ataques militares estadounidenses en las diversas guerras de las últimas décadas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

3º gran HITO MITICO DE UCRANIA

1º hundir el mosca
2º preñar el puente de kek
3º reventar bases donde el imperio del mal guarda sus artefactos de terror masivo



rejon dijo:


> Tanto las bases de Ryazan como de Engels son bases aéreas de bombarderos estratégicos, compuestos de Tupolevs Tu-95, Tu-160 y Tu-22M.
> 
> Esos bombarderos tienen misiles de largo alcance y son los que están siendo utilizados para lanzar misiles a Ucrania en los últimos tiempos. Es decir, los que destruyen la infraestructura eléctrica y demás.
> 
> Las dos bases son junto con la de Ukrainka, en el óblast de Amur, las tres que Rusia tiene para bombardeos estratégicos.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Cuando el tendero te mete dos hostias por discutirle el precio:


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (5 Dic 2022)

LA CIA Y USA NO DESCANSAN.

SE ESTÁ LIANDO PARDA EN MONGOLIA, ULAN-BATOR.









Asalto al Palacio del Gobierno en la capital de Mongolia, Ulán Bator


11 enero, 2023 Timis Local News - capital de Mongolia - Miles de manifestantes se reunieron ayer 4 de diciembre, en un asalto al Palacio del Gobierno en la




timis.es


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> se te ve preocupado por los esfuerzso del contribuyente para luego callar cual señorita ante el gasto imperialista ruso mientras ancianas tienen que ir a recoger agua al pantano a 5 km de casa
> 
> 
> 
> putincel signature



t.me/liusivaya/2321
Acabo de escribir sobre la creciente persecución que sufre la iglesia ortodoxa en Ucrania y ya hay otro ejemplo de ello en Donetsk: antes Ucrania bombardeaba colegios, jardines de infancia y barrios residenciales, ahora también bombardea iglesias.


Como te pesan los muertos civiles de Donetsk, hoy ha habido tres más, cuando tus ídolos han atacado valientemente con misiles el centro de la ciudad.
Eso son tus héroes, ese eres tu, un vulgar mata-civiles a misilazos, luego a llorar porque no tenéis misiles para matar a más civiles.
Anda ya tío, vete a llorar tus penas por ahí, coge una buena borrachera y deja de citarme, tu consciencia te lo agradecer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

que si payaso, que el imperio del sida da lecciones a los que invetaron el PERT para construir submarinos 



frangelico dijo:


> Lo está planeando, dicen. Ahora faltan las fechas y las realidades. Todo se puede planear pero tienen tiempos


----------



## Harman (5 Dic 2022)

El impacto del ataque en Ucrania:
▪ Se están introduciendo cortes de electricidad de emergencia en las regiones de Kiev, Dnipropetrovsk y la provincia de Donetsk, con horarios que aún no han entrado en vigor, afirma DTEK.
▪ Se introducen apagones de emergencia en Transcarpatia.
"Se han aplicado cortes de electricidad de emergencia en los 10 turnos. Al mismo tiempo, entra en vigor la fase 3 del calendario de restricciones horarias", informan las autoridades.
▪ Se ha desenergizado todo el sistema energético de la región de Sumy.
"Actualmente están en vigor tanto los horarios de cierre por horas como los de emergencia", Ayuntamiento de Sumy.
▪ Se han producido cortes de agua en Kropnivnytskyy debido a los apagones - Raikovych, gobernador de la región de Kirovograd.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

no he visto ninguno de esos bombardeos; los abrá, no voy diciendo que se lo merecen ni que hay que bombardear mas edificios residenciales.

Tienes aqui en tus filas a uno que pide dejar a odesa a la altura de los contadores de agua. Sigue esperando tu discursito, pero tu estas de acuerdo.

esta claro que tu elegistes ser un mamapollista ruso por la defensa cerrada de la poblacion civil que hacen y tal 

no habia guerra en el donbass hasta que el imperio del mal metio a sus terroristas, a girkin y demas a desestabilizarlo; recordemos lo que votaron el 91; independencia. Rusia es culpable de cada muerte en el donbass, pero por supuesto, ucrania deberia abstenerse de cualquier ataque sobre civiles como norma, sean ciertos o figurados por la propaganda putincel.



Alvin Red dijo:


> t.me/liusivaya/2321
> Acabo de escribir sobre la creciente persecución que sufre la iglesia ortodoxa en Ucrania y ya hay otro ejemplo de ello en Donetsk: antes Ucrania bombardeaba colegios, jardines de infancia y barrios residenciales, ahora también bombardea iglesias.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Como era aquello de "calienta que sales"?
> Comienzan los alistamientos masivos en el ejército polaco.
> Se espera llamar a filas a 200.000 personas.



ya están empezando a buscar hombres para vaciar europa de gente....voy a tener que esconder mi marido que es expanol para que no me los quiten,  todo para luchar contra rusia, la vonderpoyen via usa/uk está detrás de esta operacion


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no he visto ninguno de esos bombardeos; los abrá, no voy diciendo que se lo merecen ni que hay que bombardear mas edificios residenciales.
> 
> Tienes aqui en tus filas a uno que pide dejar a odesa a la altura de los contadores de agua. Sigue esperando tu discursito, pero tu estas de acuerdo.



Odesa no que es antiguo territorio del Soviet, pero Lemberg, como un campo de cebollas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los viejos Guepard estan empezando a derribar geranios con furia porcina.
> 
> En breve esta estrategia quedara neutralizada, al igual que los rusos desactivaron los Baryaktar.
> 
> La chistera del khan se queda sin trucos.



si, si en breve! hoy no manana!


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

*Rusia confirma que drones ucranianos han atacado dos de sus aeródromos a cientos de kilómetros de la frontera común.*
Rusia ha confirmado este el lunes que tres miembros de su personal militar murieron en *un ataque que, según ha admitido, se produjo con drones no tripulados ucranianos* contra dos bases aéreas situadas a cientos de kilómetros de la frontera. Otras cuatro personas resultaron heridas. Además, dos aviones sufrieron daños leves, ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia en un comunicado.
Rusia asegura haber interceptado los drones ucranianos que participaron en el ataque.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

escuchame bien @Alvin Red soplapollas, aun no he visto a nadie festejando que estan callendo bombas como chuzos en el dombas civil, será que o no caen o que la gente no se divierte con ello, yo creo que es ambas. pero si he visto a la jauria de perros en la que estas tu, festejar que toda una ciudad va a helarse de frio a base de bombardeos crimenes de lesa humanidad, matando a la gente mas debil por miles, por no estar mamandole la polla al enano pederasta como estais vosotros.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> cómo te gusta el nazismo, ¿no?



el es nazi pero no lo sabe o es tonto de narices


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

Ucrania necesita, es de rigor, que de algún golpe de vez en cuando. 
¿Vale la pena perder un batallón al día en Artimosk o volver a la Edad Media 
por esos "momentos Kerch"?
Si el pueblo ucraniano y su gobierno piensan que sí, entonces es su problema.









Three killed in Ukrainian attacks on airfields in Russia – MOD


Kiev’s attempted drone strike at two airbases deep inside Russia killed 3 but did not disrupt the work of Russian aviation, Moscow said




disq.us


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> si, si en breve! hoy no manana!



Como estan los animos hoy entre la nafopandi una palmada y al ring que no hay que quemar las cuentas


----------



## Praktica (5 Dic 2022)

*Nueva oleada de ataques con misiles: se oyen explosiones en Vinnytsia, cerca de Kryvyi Rih y en el óblast de Odessa.*
Hoy, 16:51
https://topwar.ru/206250-novaja-vol...e-bliz-krivogo-roga-i-v-odesskoj-oblasti.html
tr dee

Desde Kiev llegan informes de que *las sirenas antiaéreas han sonado en casi todo el país por tercera hora consecutiva y que se han estado produciendo ataques durante todo este tiempo. *Se avecina una *nueva oleada de ataques.*

Se acaba de informar de que se ha llevado a cabo un *ataque contra una de las instalaciones críticas del régimen de Kiev en Vinnytsia.* Una columna de humo se eleva sobre las* instalaciones afectadas. *Según algunos informes, *la instalación está directamente relacionada con el transporte de carga militar por ferrocarril.

También* se indica que *varios objetivos han sido alcanzados en Odessa.* Como consecuencia de uno de los impactos, se declaró un gran incendio. Varias columnas de humo se elevan y pueden verse desde distintos puntos de la ciudad.

El alcalde de Odessa subraya que *‘todas las estaciones de bombeo han sido desenergizadas’ y que ‘el suministro centralizado de agua de la ciudad ha cesado’.* Como consecuencia de los impactos, las calderas se han parado y todo el transporte eléctrico se ha detenido. Se vuelven a imponer *apagones de emergencia en Kiev, Zhytomyr hasta Mykolaiv y Odessa.

El tráfico de Internet ha vuelto a colapsarse en la mayoría de las regiones *ucranianas afectadas hoy.

Cada vez se oyen más *explosiones en los alrededores de Kryvyi Rih, en lugares utilizados activamente por las tropas ucranianas.*

Anteriormente, *autoridades bálticas pidieron a la OTAN que ‘permita a Ucrania atacar aeródromos en territorio ruso’. Hoy se ha informado de bombardeos al aeródromo ruso de Engels, en la región de Sarátov, así como cerca de Riazán. Aún no se ha informado oficialmente *de si se trata de ataques ucranianos, de acciones de grupos terroristas o de si la causa es otra.

*Sin embargo, fue después de estos incidentes cerca de Saratov y en la región de Ryazan cuando comenzó una nueva serie de ataques con misiles a gran escala contra las instalaciones del régimen de Kiev, lo que se percibe como una dura respuesta.*

XXXXXXXXXXXX

*coment de foristas de la fuente:*

Garik Gorkin Hoy, 17:10
+7
La prensa dice que ‘dos aviones resultaron dañados’ *en Engels. Desde hace casi un año, los enemigos hacen estallar equipos costosos (aviones, etc.) en uno u otro sitio.* *Pero nuestros dirigentes nunca han entendido que los equipos caros deban guardarse en hangares.*

--
bk316 Hoy, 17:39
+8
*Primero hay que construirlos.*

--
oleg-nekrasov-19 Hoy, 17:35
+11
*Las tropas rusas lanzaron anoche un ataque con misiles contra infraestructuras en la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Una de los ataques golpeó duramente planta siderúrgica de ArcelorMittal en Kryvyi Rih. La empresa dispone de una amplia flota de locomotoras diésel, así como de la infraestructura necesaria para la reparación y el mantenimiento de esas locomotoras. Esto es un ataque preciso al parque de máquinas diésel justo cuando se emplean como reemplazo de locomotoras eléctricas.*

--
poquello Hoy, 17:04
+8
*¡Ah! ¿Qué pasa con los Hawks españoles de Odessa? ¿No fueron arrastrados allí de ninguna manera??*

--
Ropot 55 Hoy, 16:59
+5
Hay que esperar un poco para conocer la magnitud del ataque, en qué medida alcanzó sus objetivos y, lo que es más importante, cómo funcionó la defensa aérea enemiga.

--
Peter1First Hoy, 17:02
+6
Descomunización, desmilitarización, desindustrialización. *Que miren la luz de la luna sentados en un apartamento helado y se den cuenta de que lo único peor que la enemistad con la OTAN es la amistad con la OTAN.*

--
nobody75 Hoy, 18:01
+3
*Los puentes son menos prioritarios que la distribución de agua y electricidad.
1 - Toda la red ferroviaria de Ucrania está electrificada. Encontrar tantas locomotoras diésel tal y como se necesitan para hacer funcionar el ferrocarril es poco realista. Sin ferrocarriles, las FAU se ven privadas de la capacidad de redesplegar rápidamente tropas y reabastecerse rápidamente de municiones y refuerzos.
2 - Aumenta la demanda de gasóleo y gasolina por parte de la población y las entidades económicas. A las FAU les espera una hambruna de combustible.
3 - Añade bocas hambrientas a Polonia. Los refugiados causarán estragos en las carreteras de Ucrania y llevarán a los polacos a la bancarrota.*

--
Vladimir M Hoy, 17:16
+7
Pero Lemberg no se siente tan mal. Aunque toda la infección en Ucrania comenzó a propagarse desde allí, *¿por qué se presta tan poca ‘atención’ a Ucrania occidental?*

--
AndrewPlaxin Hoy, 17:33
+6
*Lo que se percibe hoy es como una ‘respuesta dura’. Creo que había fotos de la base Engels la semana pasada con bombarderos adicionales llegando y carros de municiones cerca. Así que esto no es una respuesta a los ataques de esta mañana, sino que es un ataque planeado. El ataque de esta mañana contra los aeródromos parece un intento de desbaratar ataques contra los ucranianos.*


----------



## Honkler (5 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los viejos Guepard estan empezando a derribar geranios con furia porcina.
> 
> En breve esta estrategia quedara neutralizada, al igual que los rusos desactivaron los Baryaktar.
> 
> La chistera del khan se queda sin trucos.



Menudo troll


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Por parte ucraniana, se vuelve a afirmar que la defensa antiaérea ha tenido éxito, que un gran número de infraestructuras han resultado dañadas en toda Ucrania y que se avecinan apagones de emergencia por tiempo indefinido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra vez los misiles que rebotan y destrozan varias estructuras por misil.

Los misiles rusos en acción.


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Dic 2022)

*RUSIA ACUSA OFICIALMENTE A UCRANIA DE ESTAR DETRÁS DE LAS DOS EXPLOSIONES EN SENDAS BASES AÉREAS RUSAS ALEJADAS DE LA FRONTERA*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

*ABSOLUT GOURMET, ESTRAVAGANZZA*

mientras el imperio del enano pederasta envia centenares de drones para matar civiles
ucrania envia los escasos que habra fabricado para erradicar aviones que son nucleo estrategico de defensa



rejon dijo:


> *Rusia confirma que drones ucranianos han atacado dos de sus aeródromos a cientos de kilómetros de la frontera común.*
> Rusia ha confirmado este el lunes que tres miembros de su personal militar murieron en *un ataque que, según ha admitido, se produjo con drones no tripulados ucranianos* contra dos bases aéreas situadas a cientos de kilómetros de la frontera. Otras cuatro personas resultaron heridas. Además, dos aviones sufrieron daños leves, ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia en un comunicado.
> Rusia asegura haber interceptado los drones ucranianos que participaron en el ataque.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> escuchame bien @Alvin Red soplapollas, aun no he visto a nadie festejando que estan callendo bombas como chuzos en el dombas civil, será que o no caen o que la gente no se divierte con ello, yo creo que es ambas. pero si he visto a la jauria de perros en la que estas tu, festejar que toda una ciudad va a helarse de frio a base de bombardeos crimenes de lesa humanidad, matando a la gente mas debil por miles, por no estar mamandole la polla al enano pederasta como estais vosotros.



Anda miralo y luego hablas. (VOSE)








Donbass. Anne Laure Bonnel. 2015


La documentalista francesa Anne Laure Bonnel decidió viajar en 2015 al Donbass para descubrir qué estaba pasando en esa guerra y por qué los medios occidentales callaban ante semejante crisis humanita...




odysee.com


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> *ABSOLUT GOURMET, ESTRAVAGANZZA*
> 
> mientras el imperio del enano pederasta envia centenares de drones para matar civiles
> ucrania envia los escasos que habra fabricado para erradicar aviones que son nucleo estrategico de defensa



Menuda sacada de polla de los ucranianos entonces...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

la gente que diseño y fabrico esto está muerta



son irrecuperables, el imperio del mal jamas volvera a fabricar algo asi, 
con los embargos esta en vias de descapitalizacion y tercermundizacion sin limite


----------



## Epicii (5 Dic 2022)

Bueno los ukros atacaron 600km dentro de Rusia...
Que paso con las amenazas de Putin, de que si tocaban territorio ruso...etc etc.?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

que no me des sermoncitos a mi payaso, que yo no voy festejando si ha caido un misil en un bloque de apartamentos en luganks city. que si tanto te preocupan las victimas civiles, no se que cojones haces abrevando con peña que celebra crimenes de lesa humanidad como si nada.

PORQUE ERES COMO ELLOS!



Alvin Red dijo:


> Anda miralo y luego hablas. (VOSE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

no es la primera vez que se caga encima no?



Epicii dijo:


> Bueno los ukros atacaron 600km dentro de Rusia...
> Que paso con las amenazas de Putin, de que si tocaban territorio ruso...etc etc.?


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Arestovich

El personal de mantenimiento de dos bases aéreas rusas, Dyagilevo( Ryazan) y Engels( Saratov), donde tienen su base los bombarderos estratégicos que atacan en Ucrania, fuma demasiado.

Según fuentes rusas, al menos tres aviones resultaron dañados.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ......
> Según la declaración oficial del departamento militar ruso, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están detrás del intento de atacar los aeródromos militares. Durante el ataque, se utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados a reacción de fabricación soviética (*aparentemente, estamos hablando del Tu-141).* Fueron destruidos por medio de defensa aérea de bases aéreas.
> 
> Como consecuencia de la caída de los fragmentos del UAV y su posterior detonación, los revestimientos de los cascos de dos aeronaves resultaron levemente dañados. Al mismo tiempo, murieron tres militares rusos del personal técnico, que en ese momento se encontraban en el aeródromo. Otros cuatro militares resultaron heridos, están recibiendo toda la asistencia necesaria.
> ...



Les atacan una instaliación critica de defensa nuclear y que hacen? Tirar otra vez misiles contra la infraestrucutra electrica?

Tendrían que haber volado el palacio de Zelenski y asustar a algún país de la OTAN. 

De todas formas que les lleguen tan dentro de su territorio sin que sean detectados y encima pueda atacar una instalación crítica es para hacerselo mirar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

Momento de un ataque con misiles en una subestación en Odessa


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

bufff que pupa ha hecho esto....


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Les atacan una instaliación critica de defensa nuclear y que hacen? Tirar otra vez misiles contra la infraestrucutra electrica?
> 
> Tendrían que haber volado el palacio de Zelenski y asustar a algún país de la OTAN.
> 
> De todas formas que les lleguen tan dentro de su territorio sin que sean detectados y encima pueda atacar una instalación crítica es para hacerselo mirar.



No han llegado tan dentro, ESTABAN tan dentro, Rusia está llena de ucronazis, como se nota que ya no está el Comisariado Popular de Asuntos Internos.


----------



## dabuti (5 Dic 2022)

Descubren un misil caído cerca de la frontera moldava

La *Policía Fronteriza de Moldavia* ha hallado un misil caído en el norte del país, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania. Un artefacto que ha sido descubierto a los pocos días de que cayese un misil en Polonia. 

"Me informaron hace poco de que una patrulla de la Policía descubrió los restos de un cohete cerca de la ciudad de Briceni. *Se han intensificado las patrullas y elevado el nivel de alerta en Briceni y Ocnita*", expresó la Primera Ministra moldava, Natalia Gavrilita.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

como siempre a un ataque estrictamente MILITAR ucraniano, la gleba del *drak khan* pedira que se maten 300K ucranianos en un carpet bombing sobre kiev. No pasa nada porque @Alvin Red dira que en el bombas murieron 4.000 civiles en una guerra, causado por rusia por cierto cosa que se siempre se olvida que alli no moria nadie,



rejon dijo:


> Joder, que buenas noticias!!
> 
> En breve portavoces ruskis putinianos y prorusos llorando sobre lo inadmisible de que se ataque su territorio en 3, 2...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Les atacan una instaliación critica de defensa nuclear y que hacen? Tirar otra vez misiles contra la infraestrucutra electrica?
> 
> Tendrían que haber volado el palacio de Zelenski y asustar a algún país de la OTAN.
> 
> De todas formas que les lleguen tan dentro de su territorio sin que sean detectados y encima pueda atacar una instalación crítica es para hacerselo mirar.



El palacio de Zele se volará a su tiempo.

Como se nota que somos latinos....paciencia.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos modifica en secreto las lanzaderas de misiles HIMARS para impedir que Kiev bombardee Rusia, WSJ
> 
> Estados Unidos ha modificado en secreto los lanzadores de misiles HIMARS transferidos a Ucrania para impedir que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ataquen territorio ruso, según ha informado el Wall Street Journal citando a funcionarios estadounidenses. Desde junio, Washington ha transferido a Ucrania 20 lanzadores MLRS HIMARS, así como un gran número de misiles guiados por satélite con un alcance de unas 50 millas (unos 80 km).
> 
> ...



Tan en secreto no será cuando sale publicado


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

El primer Kerensky no pudo detener la ofensiva alemana...este empiezo a temer que tampoco...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

asustar algun pais otan? pero si estabais todos CAGADOS diciendo que los misiles que cayeron en polonia no eran rusos, hajaja, menudas escenas de panico que se vieron. 



Trajanillo dijo:


> Les atacan una instaliación critica de defensa nuclear y que hacen? Tirar otra vez misiles contra la infraestrucutra electrica?
> 
> Tendrían que haber volado el palacio de Zelenski y asustar a algún país de la OTAN.
> 
> De todas formas que les lleguen tan dentro de su territorio sin que sean detectados y encima pueda atacar una instalación crítica es para hacerselo mirar.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *RUSIA ACUSA OFICIALMENTE A UCRANIA DE ESTAR DETRÁS DE LAS DOS EXPLOSIONES EN SENDAS BASES AÉREAS RUSAS ALEJADAS DE LA FRONTERA*



A veces creo que los rusos son profundamente gilipollas, pues claro que han sido los ucranianos quien va a ser si no?


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

A los terroristas rusos no les ha sentado bien el ataque sobre sus bases aéreas. Han lanzado más de 80 misiles contra objetivos civiles de ciudades ucranianas.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El palacio de Zele se volará a su tiempo.
> 
> Como se nota que somos latinos....paciencia.



Soy de cuanto más pronto y más fuerte pegues la ostía mejor... jejeje..


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A los terroristas rusos no les ha sentado bien el ataque sobre sus bases aéreas. Han lanzado más de 80 misiles contra objetivos civiles de ciudades ucranianas.



Pues que den gracias que no hayan tirado algo que se fisione nuclearmente por atacar una instalación estrategica de defensa nuclear.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joder, que buenas noticias!!
> 
> En breve portavoces ruskis putinianos y prorusos llorando sobre lo inadmisible de que se ataque su territorio en 3, 2...



¿Pero que rebuznas, zorra? si los tuyos ahora mismo se tienen que limpiar el culo a oscuras y con papel de estraza.


----------



## ProfeInsti (5 Dic 2022)

El portavoz de Defensa ruso aseveró que, pese a los intentos de Kiev "de frustrar con este atentado terrorista las misiones de combate de la aviación estratégica rusa", Moscú respondió con un ataque masivo con armas de alta precisión de emplazamiento aéreo y naval contra infraestructuras ucranianas.
"El objetivo del ataque fue alcanzado. 
Los 17 objetivos elegidos fueron destruidos", puntualizó. 
Según Konashénkov, este ataque "impidió el uso del ferrocarril para transportar las reservas del Ejército ucraniano, armas extranjeras, equipamiento militar y municiones a la zona de los combates".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

parece que se han follado 2 bases estrategicas rusas con esto









Tupolev Tu-141 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





impresionante, los putinceles han mamado S400 años non stop, comiendo propaganda, para que les revienten con UAV de hace 50 años

menudo ridiculo, pedir que os devuelvan el tiempo y la ilusion joder, que asco dais


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> asustar algun pais otan? pero si estabais todos CAGADOS diciendo que los misiles que cayeron en polonia no eran rusos, hajaja, menudas escenas de panico que se vieron.



Este ataque Ucraniano a falta de confirmación de daños es mas psicologico que material,ahora los Rusos saben que no están tranquilos a 1000 km del frente y esto puede obligar a redistribuir sus fuerzas aéreas o también ahora los Ucranianos pueden empezar a dejar a oscuras a Moscu y las zonas pobladas mas importantes de Rusia, las opciones Ucranianas se multiplican y los Rusos van a tener que desviar recursos a defender su espacio aéreo.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La ventana para atacar Odessa se perdió los primeros días. Ahora es casi imposible sin incurrir en decenas de miles de muertos rusos.



Han perdido la oportunidad de hacer las cosas utilizando la fuerza extrema en el principio de todo ésto, ya hubiera habido negociaciones, aunque fueran secretas, patalearían para la tribuna, pataletas en la ONU y poco más, que como Israel, con las protestas en la ONU se limpian el... , se harian bien los boludos los ánglos y sus vasallos, Rusia se habría quedado con las provincias y aqui paz y después gloria, no sea que el pepino nos caiga a nosotros, que estos locos son capaces de provocar un Armageddon y eso a ésta parte no le interesa que la vida es bella, y que los ucranianos se apañen como puedan, es decir tragar. Y ojo, que las bolsas con cadáveres, o lo que quede de un cuerpo humano, también están llegando a los hogares rusos, cuidado que también están cayendo como moscas. Estamos en una situación que puede salir por cualquier lado, y los europeos los peor parados. 
Una explosión nuclear táctica en medio de la nada hubiera sido mano de santo, hoy ya es tarde, esa ventana también se cerró, a los rusos ya les tomaron el "tempo", por lo menos así lo veo yo. 

_"Paralelamente a los planes presidenciales de lanzar las bombas, discurría la 'operación Downfall' para la invasión de Japón, que constaba de dos partes: 'Olympic', para ocupar Kyushu en noviembre de 1945, la isla más al sur del país, y 'Coronet', para tomar Honshu, donde se sitúa Tokio, en la primavera de 1946.
La estimación que hacía el gobierno de EEUU para estos dos desembarcos masivos, mayores aún que el de Normandía, _*preveía un escenario de tres años más de guerra con bajas desde 100.000 a un millón de soldados americanos"*


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Dic 2022)

*AL MENOS UNO DE LOS BOMBARDEROS ESTRATÉGICOS RUSOS HABRÍA SIDO DAÑADO EN LA BASE DE RYAZAN TRAS EL ATAQUE UCRANIANO*


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Pero que rebuznas, zorra? si los tuyos ahora mismo se tienen que limpiar el culo a oscuras y con papel de estraza.



Jodete puta rata china.....KORNUPETA......


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El palacio de Zele se volará a su tiempo.
> 
> Como se nota que somos latinos....paciencia.



Somos mucho más impulsivos, desde luego que se nota.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> parece que se han follado 2 bases estrategicas rusas con esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Estrpèar un poco la pintura es follarse dos bases aereas? Rezad para que el Monje siga mucho tiempo con sus dudas existenciales, cualquier otro os hubiese ya metido un Satan por el culo.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Este ataque Ucraniano a falta de confirmación de daños es mas psicologico que material,ahora los Rusos saben que no están tranquilos a 1000 km del frente y esto puede obligar a redistribuir sus fuerzas aéreas o también ahora los Ucranianos pueden empezar a dejar a oscuras a Moscu y las zonas pobladas mas importantes de Rusia, las opciones Ucranianas se multiplican y los Rusos van a tener que desviar recursos a defender su espacio aéreo.



Cuando se juegan mal las cartas desde el principio es lo que tiene, te rompen el orto, así de claro, que esto es la guerra, y es un tema muy, muy delicado.


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Dic 2022)

*CIERRAN EL MERCADO NAVIDEÑO DE DÜSSELDORF TRAS UNA LLAMADA ANÓNIMA QUE ADVERTÍA DE UN ATAQUE CON UN CAMIÓN AL MISMO*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

el asunto entonces es que rusia puede invadir un pais pero este pais no puede atacarla?
logica putincel



Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues que den gracias que no hayan tirado algo que se fisione nuclearmente por atacar una instalación estrategica de defensa nuclear.


----------



## kelden (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Han perdido la oportunidad de hacer las cosas utilizando la fuerza extrema* en el principio de todo ésto, ya hubiera habido negociaciones, aunque fueran secretas, patalearían para la tribuna, pataletas en la ONU y poco más, que como Israel, con las protestas en la ONU se limpian el... , se harian bien los boludos los ánglos y sus vasallos, Rusia se habría quedado con las provincias y aqui paz y después gloria, no sea que el pepino nos caiga a nosotros, que estos locos son capaces de provocar un Armageddon y eso a ésta parte no le interesa que la vida es bella, y que los ucranianos se apañen como puedan, es decir tragar. Y ojo, que las bolsas con cadáveres, o lo que quede de un cuerpo humano, también están llegando a los hogares rusos, cuidado que también están cayendo como moscas. Estamos en una situación que puede salir por cualquier lado, y los europeos los peor parados.
> Una explosión nuclear táctica en medio de la nada hubiera sido mano de santo, hoy ya es tarde, esa ventana también se cerró, a los rusos ya les tomaron el "tempo", por lo menos así lo veo yo.



Por? Eso pueden hacerlo cuando quieran ....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

de repente todos pareceis saber mas que el DRAK KHAN de como se tiene que hacer la guerra



Argentium dijo:


> Cuando se juegan mal las cartas desde el principio es lo que tiene, te rompen el orto, así de claro, que esto es la guerra, y es un tema muy, muy delicado.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

*Kuleba ironiza sobre la visita de Putin al puente reconstruido en Crimea.*
El ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, *Dmytro Kuleba*, reaccionó con ironía al vídeo en el que el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, conduce por el puente de Kerch en Crimea y señaló que sus ambiciones han "encogido".

*"Hace nueve meses, Putin aspiraba a destruir Ucrania en cuestión de días. Hoy, es feliz conduciendo un coche por un puente que construyó de forma ilegal hace tiempo",* escribió el jefe de la diplomacia ucraniana en su cuenta de Twitter. "Sus ambiciones agresivas han encogido. Ucrania se asegurará de que sigan encogiendo hasta que quepan en las fronteras rusas", remachó.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

esta quedando un hilo precioso hajajaja
este los carrancas no puede flooodearlo @Alvin Red


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

El comando de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania dice que derribó alrededor de 60 misiles rusos de más de 70 hoy.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El comando de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania dice que derribó alrededor de 60 misiles rusos de más de 70 hoy.



Vale. Entonces todo en orden un Ucrania? Porque si paran casi todos los misiles, no tiene mucho sentido lo que están contando por otra parte de apagones, puntos de conexión para cargar móviles y calentarse, etc. O te están follando la infraestructura o no te las están follando...


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no es la primera vez que se caga encima no?



Esperemos que no haya tenido otro incidente escatológico. Sacar heces de un asiento de cuero debe costar lo suyo


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Dic 2022)

*3 SOLDADOS RUSOS MUERTOS Y 2 AVIONES LIGERAMENTE DAÑADOS POR LOS ATAQUES UCRANIANOS, SEGÚN CONFIRMA EL KREMLIN*


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1282524



Un poco raro entonces. O los derribaron antes de alcanzar el objetivo, o...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

Esto es lo que sigue sorprendiendo a propios y extraños...

Esto no es traición ni polladas conspiranoicas. Esto es desidia y tontuna a partes iguales. Rusos y españoles, pueblos hermanos, joder.


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

Ñ)


ZHU DE dijo:


> No han llegado tan dentro, ESTABAN tan dentro, Rusia está llena de ucronazis, como se nota que ya no está el Comisariado Popular de Asuntos Internos.



Pues esto es una debilidad muy grande. La seguridad de las bases aéreas no es algo a descuidar, que luego te pasan cosas como las que ocurrieron en Los Llanos cuando lo de Cataluña, por ejemplo . En este caso peores.


----------



## McNulty (5 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1282524



O sea una mentira más de la propaganda cuckcidental.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Un poco raro entonces. O los derribaron antes de alcanzar el objetivo, o...



Ni idea. A saber que ha pasado...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> O sea una mentira más de la propaganda cuckcidental.



??? Que quieres decir?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

"Mientras tanto en Rusia."


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

las defensas aereas rusas son las de los canibales de las sentinel mas o menos, el baron rojo en su triplano puede mearse en la plaza roja tranquilamente visto el panorama


----------



## McNulty (5 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> ??? Que quieres decir?



En twitter los nafo están intentando vender a la borregada, que han destruido no se cuantos bombarderos estratégicos rusos y bloblo.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ñ)
> 
> Pues esto es una debilidad muy grande. La seguridad de las bases aéreas no es algo a descuidar, que luego te pasan cosas como las que ocurrieron en Los Llanos cuando lo de Cataluña, por ejemplo . En este caso peores.



Y eran unos drones de mierda manejados por nazis infiltrados, (la seguridad interna parece el coño de la Bernarda), imagine bombarderos B-21. Algo no cuadra en todo este asunto.


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

Interesante este punto; en donde hacen estos cacharros si no los hacen en Rusia?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

atacan infraestructura militar dicen los rusos que son ataques terroristas
rusos atacan poblacion civil, es parte de la guerra

y asi con el imperio del mal



rejon dijo:


> "Mientras tanto en Rusia."


----------



## ccartech (5 Dic 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1282503



Me hiciste reir.



Argentium dijo:


> Cuando se juegan mal las cartas desde el principio es lo que tiene, te rompen el orto, así de claro, que esto es la guerra, y es un tema muy, muy delicado.



Tampoco es para decir que fue un desastre para Rusia. 
Esto es mil veces mas psicologico que dañino.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En twitter los nafo están intentando vender a la borregada, que han destruido no se cuantos bombarderos estratégicos rusos y bloblo.



Pfffff. A los NAFO ya solo les hacen caso los NAFO  al principio seguía algunas cuentas, para ver que se cocía, pero ya paso porque no cuentan nada que pueda interesar. En general son una mezcla de nuestras estrellas locales rejon y capitan astericos.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Habrá que esperar a confirmación visual de las pérdidas, pero un golpe a una base de bombarderos estratégicos es un palo muy humillante. 

Como les tumben un poco si quiera la campaña de terror misilistico, van a rodar cabezas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

haber como te lo explico pelos in throath... tu has visto el documental del chino que le dice a uno africano que que cojones habeis hecho con las vias de tren que os dejaron los belgas? pues cambia chino por NAFO, africano por ruso y belga por la URSS.









Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Interesante este punto; en donde hacen estos cacharros si no los hacen en Rusia?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

ya ha salido un Tu 22m3 dañado





rejon dijo:


> Habrá que esperar a confirmación visual de las pérdidas, pero un golpe a una base de bombarderos estratégicos es un palo muy humillante.
> 
> Como les tumben un poco si quiera la campaña de terror misilistico, van a rodar cabezas.


----------



## McNulty (5 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Pfffff. A los NAFO ya solo les hacen caso los NAFO  al principio seguía algunas cuentas, para ver que se cocía, pero ya paso porque no cuentan nada que pueda interesar. En general son una mezcla de nuestras estrellas locales rejon y capitan astericos.



Si, el 90% de lo que postean es mentira.
Yo los leo para ver en que grado de humillación se encuentran y reírme un rato.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica, la vertiente económica sigue ofreciendo ratos divertidos…



Fue salir esta noticia y el precio del petróleo Brent en el mercado "certificado por Occidente", con todos los papeles en regla, con buques y carga asegurada cae a los 78 dólares, no se yo, esto está muy complicado, nos podemos montar todas las películas que nos gusten, pero como decía el General, "la única verdad es la realidad". Saludos


----------



## kasperle1966 (5 Dic 2022)

*Las AFU se preparan para atacar Moscú: ¿Cómo responderá Rusia?


*

Los acontecimientos de los últimos meses no pueden dejar de conmocionar a cualquiera que defienda realmente los intereses de Rusia. En primer lugar, los servicios de seguridad ucranianos llevan a cabo un ataque contra el puente de Crimea, que desempeñaba un papel clave en el abastecimiento de nuestras tropas en las regiones de Jersón y Zaporozhye. A continuación, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacan la bahía de Sebastopol, la principal base naval rusa en el Mar Negro. A continuación, nuestras tropas llevan a cabo un "exitoso" reagrupamiento desde Jersón, dejando sin combate al único centro regional liberado en la RSS. Y en la noche del 4 al 5 de diciembre el enemigo lanzó otro ataque contra nuestro país, y no lo hizo en cualquier parte, sino en las regiones de Sarátov y Riazán, es decir, en la retaguardia profunda.

Todo esto plantea una pregunta bastante razonable: ¿y ahora qué? Según la información oficial, el enemigo utilizó vehículos aéreos no tripulados para atacar el aeródromo de Engels. Si esto es cierto, para atacar nuestra base militar, un dron enemigo tendría que volar más de 600 km. Esta es la distancia a las posiciones más cercanas de las tropas ucranianas, que se encuentran en la región de Járkov. Al mismo tiempo, la distancia desde la frontera de la provincia de Chernihiv hasta la Plaza Roja es inferior a 500 km, lo que lleva a conclusiones muy erróneas. Incluso si este avión no tripulado fue lanzado desde territorio ruso, ¿dónde está la garantía de que tales DRG no serán capaces de infiltrarse profundamente en nuestro país y repetir una operación similar.

Uno quisiera creer que la defensa aérea de nuestra capital está mucho mejor organizada que la del aeródromo donde tienen su base los bombarderos estratégicos. Pero si no es así, podríamos llevarnos sorpresas muy desagradables en los próximos meses. Hay una serie de indicios de que para el Año Nuevo las AFU podrían preparar a los dirigentes rusos tales "regalos", después de los cuales no habrá tiempo para un festivo árbol de Navidad y champán. Y si nuestro país no responde a estas amenazas ahora mismo, tendrá que pagar un precio muy alto más adelante.

*¿De dónde sacó Ucrania sus armas de largo alcance?*
Zelensky y compañía llevan mucho tiempo rogando a sus amos de ultramar que les proporcionen armas de largo alcance. Desde misiles ATACMS hasta misiles HIMARS, misiles aire-tierra, drones de ataque e incluso aviones completos han figurado repetidamente en la lista de deseos. Oficialmente, Washington y otros países occidentales deniegan regularmente este tipo de peticiones a Ucrania, limitándolas a misiles HARM AGM-88, capaces de alcanzar objetivos a distancias de hasta 150 km. Al mismo tiempo, la prensa insinúa regularmente que los socios occidentales planean desde hace tiempo suministrar armas de mayor alcance a Ucrania. Pero, por supuesto, nadie va a hacerlo abiertamente.

El "deseo" más reciente de Ucrania fueron los misiles de 800 km de alcance solicitados a Washington después de que Rusia empezara a trabajar sistemáticamente en instalaciones energéticas. Teóricamente, podríamos estar hablando de sistemas de misiles Pershing-1A o incluso Pershing-II, que fueron oficialmente desechados tras la firma del Tratado de Eliminación de Misiles de Alcance Intermedio y de Menor Alcance, pero que probablemente seguían escondidos en algún depósito estadounidense con anterioridad. Pero es más probable que Ucrania haya insinuado un misil avanzado de ataque de precisión HIMARS (PrSM), que con suerte puede alcanzar una distancia de 500-600 km. 

El sentido común sugiere que no se han suministrado ni probablemente se suministrarán misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania en un futuro próximo. Sin embargo, el caso de los drones es ligeramente diferente. A mediados de octubre de 2022, la empresa ucraniana Ukroboronprom anunció a todo el mundo que estaba trabajando en la producción de un dron de ataque con un alcance de 1.000 km. Según la información difundida, este avión no tripulado está equipado con la ojiva con la masa de 75 kg, lo que lo convierte en un arma muy seria (Geranio-2 tiene 40-50 kg de este parámetro). Así, por una extraña coincidencia, el 4 de diciembre el representante oficial de Ukroboronprom informó de que han comenzado las pruebas finales del dron, que pronto demostrará a todo el mundo sus capacidades de combate.

Dada la situación actual de la industria y el sector energético ucranianos, muchos expertos dudan de la capacidad de Ucrania para diseñar y producir armamento serio. Es más probable que Ucrania reciba simplemente un dron extranjero, que luego se hará pasar por desarrollado por la industria de defensa ucraniana. EE.UU., Turquía, Israel y otros países disponen de drones de gran alcance. Por cierto, casualmente, el alcance del dron de ataque israelí IAI Harop también es de 1.000 km.

*¿Cómo puede Rusia evitar ataques contra su retaguardia?*
Sea como fuere, tras los atentados contra la base aérea de Engels, los dirigentes de nuestro país deben pensar muy seriamente en garantizar la seguridad incluso en su retaguardia más profunda. Tanto más cuanto que, al mismo tiempo que el ataque en la región de Saratov, se informó de una emergencia en un aeródromo de Dyagilev, en la región de Riazán. Tres de nuestros militares murieron allí como consecuencia de la explosión de un camión cisterna de gasolina, que difícilmente puede atribuirse a una mera coincidencia.

El paso clave para repeler todas estas amenazas es la aniquilación total de la retaguardia enemiga. Y no se trata sólo de combatir la energía, sino sobre todo las infraestructuras de transporte. Como mis colegas han señalado muchas veces en otros artículos, la tarea más importante es reducir en la medida de lo posible la capacidad de llevar ayuda militar occidental a Ucrania. Todo, desde los puentes y las vías férreas hasta el mar y los aeropuertos, debería estar bajo el control de fuego de nuestras fuerzas armadas. Y si la necesidad militar lo requiere, una incursión en la retaguardia de los anglosajones tampoco estaría de más. Al fin y al cabo, ¿por qué a ellos sí y a nosotros no?

Una cosa más. A la luz de los acontecimientos actuales, todos deberíamos reconsiderar en profundidad nuestra actitud hacia la OSS. Ya está quedando claro que no sólo pueden ser atacadas las ciudades de primera línea, sino también los asentamientos situados a cientos de kilómetros de la línea de contacto. Así que todo, desde los equipos de defensa antiaérea hasta los refugios y equipos de extinción de incendios, debe estar a punto. En ningún caso quiero crear pánico ni sembrar la confusión. Pero como dice el proverbio, prevenido vale por dos. Y si estás en guerra, debes estar siempre en guardia.

UPD: Durante la redacción de este artículo, el Ministerio de Defensa ha declarado que el ataque a nuestros aeródromos se llevó a cabo con un UAV de fabricación soviética. Puede tratarse del Tu-141 (en la foto), que vuela hasta 1.000 km. Ucrania dispone de estos drones, pero la pregunta sigue siendo: ¿de dónde los han sacado y cómo los utilizarán la próxima vez?

Autor : Aleksandr Shilov
*ВСУ готовят удар по Москве: чем ответит Россия?*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

Rusos malos, petróleo ruso malo.

...................
El embargo de la UE del 5 de diciembre no se aplica a los envíos de petróleo por oleoducto a la mayoría de los países sin litoral de Europa Central y Oriental. Por lo tanto, existen excepciones para Hungría, la República Checa y Eslovaquia. Existen otras excepciones para Bulgaria con respecto a la importación de petróleo crudo ruso transportado por mar y para Croacia con respecto al gasóleo de vacío. El periódico económico ruso Kommersant informa, citando fuentes anónimas, que Polonia también tiene la intención de seguir comprando petróleo ruso. El grupo polaco PKN Orlen ha presentado una solicitud al monopolio ruso de oleoductos Transneft para comprar tres millones de toneladas de petróleo ruso a través del oleoducto Druzhba para 2023 bajo contratos a largo plazo. 

Alemania quiere dejar de comprar crudo ruso a más tardar a finales de año. Hasta entonces, también está haciendo uso de la exención para los países sin litoral. En la República Federal de Alemania, la refinería PCK en Schwedt en Brandeburgo depende particularmente de los suministros de Rusia. Hasta ahora se ha abastecido con petróleo del oleoducto Druzhba, que ahora debe ser reemplazado


----------



## GuidoVonList (5 Dic 2022)

Rusia no puede mostrar tal debilidad. Entiendo que Putin tendrá sus razones, pero desde luego yo hubiera acabado la guerra hace meses detonando varias cabezas nucleares en Ucrania. 

Es la guerra, a EEUU no le tembló el pulso en Japón.

Si no quieren acabar presas del feminismo y el homosexualismo mundialista deben esforzarse más.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Me dá que el hijoPutin se muda al otro lao de los Urales ahora que los ucranianos tienen Moscú a tiro!


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La intención es conseguir Odessa lo mas intacta posible. Lo que vendría a significar
> que no prevén que haya demasiada casquería por la falta de cañón en esa fase
> terminal.
> Especulo.



No sé yo...
Si ni siquiera Nikolaev ha sido un objetivo, y han abandonado Jersón....


----------



## pamarvilla (5 Dic 2022)

Putin supervisando en un Mercedes el puente reparado del estrecho de Kerch en Crimea.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Dic 2022)

*Putin no es idiota, ¿Biden sí?*


Estados Unidos vive una guerra perpetua, sea esta, bélica, financiera, comercial o tecnológica

Zeus deseaba castigar a los hombres después de que Prometeo les entregara el fuego robado del Olimpo. Para eso, y por orden del mandamás, Hefesto fabricó una mujer de arcilla, llamada Pandora, y se la entregó como regalo a Epimeteo, hermano de Prometeo. Al casarse con Epimeteo, Pandora recibió de los dioses una caja y, con ella, la instrucción de no abrirla jamás. Pero los dioses dotaron a Pandora con el don de la curiosidad. No pudo evitar abrir la caja y dejó escapar todos los males del mundo con los que Zeus deseaba castigar a los hombres. Viendo el desastre, Pandora se apresuró a cerrar la caja antes de que escapase el último elemento: *la esperanza*, único don benefactor que los dioses habían guardado allí.

El papel de Zeus (EE.UU.) es marcar la línea de separación entre los dioses y los hombres. Pandora (Europa) nos recuerda a Eva, solo que la mujer bíblica no trae los males al mundo, pero le abre la puerta al Mal. Desde la retirada de Washington de Afganistán, la guerra de Ucrania, la venta de submarinos a Australia (AUKUS), las restricciones de comercio y controles de exportación de alto nivel para supercomputadoras y semiconductores a China, pasando ahora, por la creciente disputa sobre la Ley de Reducción de la Inflación (IRA), que ofrece incentivos fiscales y subsidios a las empresas ambientalmente responsables. Ante cada nuevo desaire americano, los europeos expresan conmoción, frustración, consternación, pero sobre todo desorientación, como si no entendieran quién es su socio.

¿Cómo podría Washington dejar de consultar a sus aliados, o al menos, informarles de sus planes? La respuesta estadounidense siempre es una variante de «Lo siento mucho, ni siquiera pensamos en eso». Estados Unidos sigue firmemente enfocado en lo que la mayoría percibe como su principal desafío existencial: China. En esa ecuación, Europa es a menudo una ocurrencia tardía o un derrumbe doloso. Es solo que muchos en ese lado del Atlántico no han captado el mensaje o sacado conclusiones de lo que significa para el futuro del bloque, prefieren en cambio representar un guion de indignación y protesta.

El problema es que mientras la UE avanza a toda velocidad hacia la próxima crisis económica, Biden hace rodar una bomba de relojería bajo las sillas de los europeos con un nuevo programa proteccionista. Este funcionará extraordinariamente rápido. La llamada “Ley de Reducción de la Inflación” (IRA) entrará en vigor a partir del 1 de enero de 2023. La ley contra la inflación tiene como objetivo inyectar U$S 369 mil millones en fondos a empresas que produzcan en los Estados Unidos. El programa es muy atractivo para las empresas europeas porque se suma a los precios de la energía mucho más baratos en EE.UU.

Desde la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania, los precios de la energía se han disparado en el viejo continente, pero solo han aumentado ligeramente en los Estados Unidos. La asociación de precios altos de la energía con subsidios a la producción está realizando un ataque por duplicado a la economía europea, y a la alemana en particular.

La IRA está promocionando y seduciendo a empresas del mundo de tecnología ambiental, como los automóviles eléctricos Tesla y Ford, que se beneficiarán de su implementación, pero pasará lo mismo con BMW, WV y Renault solo si trasladan su producción a territorio estadounidense. El _Financial Times_ informa de que numerosas empresas ya se están preparando para trasladarse porque la producción en Europa ya no les resulta económica. 

Esto significa que está creciendo el impulso en Berlín para un Plan B radical. En lugar de una guerra arancelaria abierta con Estados Unidos, la opción cada vez más discutida es romper el clásico libro de reglas del libre comercio y jugar con Washington su propio juego, canalizando fondos estatales hacia Europa. Francia ha sido durante mucho tiempo el principal defensor del fortalecimiento de la industria europea con la generosidad del Estado, pero hasta ahora los alemanes, económicamente más liberales, no han querido lanzar una carrera de subsidios contra Estados Unidos

El primero de los problemas que tiene Europa en este juego no es solo la falta de gas, que EE.UU. intentó sustituir y no se dio abasto, realizando un monumental negocio, sino que los precios a los que se vendían pasaron, según la Administración de Energía norteamericana (EIA) en su informe de noviembre, de U$S 1.6 el metro cúbico en 2020 a U$S 6.75 en promedio en 2022, lo que desbarató la producción europea, pero sobre todo terminó con el modelo alemán de negocios.

Los costos en las plantas europeas deben reducirse permanentemente debido a la triple carga de lento crecimiento, altos costos de la energía y exceso de regulación. Estas condiciones son desafiantes en Europa porque ponen en peligro la competitividad internacional de los productores europeos y los obligan a adaptar la estructuras de costos lo más rápido posible y de forma permanente.

BASF dijo que los costos en sus plantas europeas deben reducirse «permanentemente» y apoya una expansión planificada en China. En los primeros nueve meses de 2022, los costos del gas natural en los sitios europeos de BASF, que incluyen su complejo más grande en Ludwigshafen, en el suroeste de Alemania, donde fábrica de todo, desde vitaminas, espumas químicas y plásticos de ingeniería hasta pesticidas, se elevaron en aproximadamente 2.200 millones de euros.

Para tener una idea, Reuter informó en un artículo que la alta inflación y el impacto de la guerra en Ucrania han presionado a las empresas de toda Europa a considerar despedir personal o congelar la contratación. Según ellos, al menos 15 empresas, que se detallan en dicho artículo, piensan despedir a más de 10.000 trabajadores durante el año en toda la UE.

Mientras esto sucede, es un hecho que, visto con seriedad, el país que más se está beneficiando de esta guerra es Estados Unidos porque vende más gas, gasolina y armas a precios más altos. Mientras Europa intenta reducir su dependencia de la energía rusa, los países están recurriendo al gas de estadounidense, pero el precio que pagan los europeos es casi cuatro veces más alto que los mismos costos de combustible en Estados Unidos. Cuando los líderes de la UE abordaron a Biden por los altos precios de la gasolina en EE.UU., en la reunión del G20 en Bali, el presidente estadounidense simplemente parecía no estar al tanto del problema, pues si alguien lo cree, bienvenido, porque la tormenta es perfecta para Europa.

La ley de reducción de la inflación no solo brinda a la Administración de Energía norteamericana (EIA) facilidades de subsidios para invertir y producir autos eléctricos en los Estados Unidos, sino que da como resultado que la brecha en los subsidios sea abismal, pero a la vez se habilitan créditos y descuentos a quienes compren autos de hasta U$S 7.500, o sea, la venta estará en Estados Unidos. Si a esto le agregamos que la energía estadounidense es más barata, pero mantiene un flujo seguro y constante, la seducción se completa. Europa tendría problemas energéticos este año, pero el verdadero problema estará en 2024, cuando no se puedan llenar los tanques de reservas si no se tienen alternativas. En el 2022 el gas ruso siguió fluyendo, al menos permitió llenar las reservas, ¿2024 será igual?

La Ley de Reducción de la Inflación es muy preocupante y su impacto potencial en la economía europea es muy grande, pero, nuevamente, los negocios y las alianzas se entrecruzan. El 90% de todo lo que producimos se vende a terceros, dijeron los ejecutivos de Cheniere Energy de Estados Unidos, la mayoría de nuestros clientes son empresas de servicios públicos, Enels, Endesas, Naturgys, Centricas, Engies, recitando los nombres de los principales proveedores de energía europeos.

Es un gran margen de beneficio para quien quiera que esté revendiendo esos cargamentos de GNL en el mercado mayorista de Europa, beneficiándose al igual que precio de la gasolina, pero los americanos apuntan a los beneficios europeos, no solo a las ganancias de sus exportaciones. El mayor tenedor europeo de contratos de gas estadounidenses a largo plazo no es otro que TotalEnergies de Francia. El director financiero Jean-Pierre Sbraire destacó el hecho de que el acceso de la empresa a más de 10 millones de toneladas de GNL de EE.UU. al año «es una gran ventaja para nuestros comerciantes, que pueden arbitrar entre EE.UU. y Europa”.

Esta pelea entre beneficios locales y avasallamiento extranjero es un problema. Emmanuel Macron, el presidente del país que tiene los mayores contratos energéticos, pidió una «Ley de compras europea» para proteger a los fabricantes de automóviles en el continente frente a la competencia de China, y en respuesta al controvertido esquema de Estados Unidos para incentivar la producción nacional. No solo demandó una ley de compra europea, sino un Fondo de Soberanía Europeo para una industria “Made in Europe”.

Este fondo tendería a desarrollar una política industrial que respalda la *doble transición* hacia una economía verde y digital, lo que haría que la industria de la UE sea más competitiva a nivel mundial y aumente la resiliencia de su mercado único, en áreas tan variadas como las baterías, el hidrógeno, los semiconductores y las materias primas. China está protegiendo su industria, Estados Unidos está protegiendo su industria, y Europa es una casa abierta.

Aquí, la que es más conservadora y pagará con la desindustrialización, es Alemania. Las relaciones entre el presidente francés y su homólogo alemán han sido tensas en medio de desacuerdos sobre energía, defensa y economía. Pero el descontento por la legislación estadounidense parece ser un área en la que convergen, dado que ambos países albergan importantes fabricantes de automóviles como Renault y Mercedes-Benz.

¿La Ley de Reducción de la Inflación ha cambiado todo? A pesar de los desacuerdos energéticos, no fue hasta que Washington anunció un esquema de subsidios industriales de U$S 369 mil millones para apoyar a las industrias verdes que Bruselas entró en pánico total. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Francia dijo que el diagnóstico es claro: estos son «subsidios discriminatorios que distorsionarán la competencia». El ministro de Economía francés, Bruno Le Maire, incluso acusó a Estados Unidos de seguir el camino del aislacionismo económico de China e instó a Bruselas a replicar ese enfoque: “Europa no debe ser el último mohicano”.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

el regimen del DRAK KHAN vitoreado por tantisimo idiota    



eljusticiero dijo:


>


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En twitter los nafo están intentando vender a la borregada, que han destruido no se cuantos bombarderos estratégicos rusos y bloblo.



Un par de Tu-22M con daños leves, y poco más. Mientras los Shiba Inu de rasgos afeminados lo venden como si hubiera sido el 5 de Junio de 1967 en Egipto.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> haber como te lo explico pelos in throath... tu has visto el documental del chino que le dice a uno africano que que cojones habeis hecho con las vias de tren que os dejaron los belgas? pues cambia chino por NAFO, africano por ruso y belga por la URSS.



Este mensaje confirma que el paquete mau no sabe ingles    un adonde vas, manzanas traigo de manual, partiendo de este tuit, en donde claramente se usa "is" que es un verbo en presente. La ULS acabo sus días hace unos 30 años, mientras la tontuna de los panchos sigue; en mala hora les enseñamos español, porque ahora nos enteramos de todo lo que puebla sus cabecitas...

HDLGP, mandad el oro que no nos dio tiempo a llevarnos y pasa mas tiempo perfeccionando el arte del arroz con frijoles.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Un par de Tu-22M con daños leves, y poco más. Mientras los Shiba Inu de rasgos afeminados lo venden como si hubiera sido el 5 de Junio de 1967 en Egipto.



Como entiendo a YHWH en el tema de Sodoma...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

DE DICIEMBRE, 10:20
*Bloguero checheno que criticó a Kadyrov asesinado en Suecia: últimas fotos de Tumso Abdurakhmanov*


Hubo información sobre el asesinato del bloguero de la oposición chechena Tumso Abdurakhmanov. Se informa que el activista "fue baleado en la noche por un grupo de personas" en Suecia. No se dan otros detalles del incidente. Los departamentos oficiales del país no tienen prisa por comentar la situación. Se sabe que la bloguera dejó de comunicarse desde el 1 de diciembre.

Abdurakhmanov ha criticado abiertamente a las autoridades chechenas durante varios años. En 2015 abandonó el territorio de Rusia tras un conflicto con familiares del jefe de la república, Ramzan Kadyrov. En Suecia, Abdurakhmanov recibió el estatus de refugiado. Hace algunos años, ya se realizó un intento de asesinato contra el activista y su hermano. En 2019, el presidente del Parlamento de la República de Chechenia, Magomed Daudov, prometió vengarse brutalmente de un bloguero de la oposición.


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado
> Estaba terminando el capitulo XV de su ultima novela ( la penultima " NOS VEMOS EN MARIUPOL " fue un absoluto desastre , no se edito ni en moldavo a pesar de que contaba con una subvencion del 70 % del Fondo Europeo del Libro ) cuando llega el clapham personalidad III ...
> clapham , clapham ...han atacado Carolina del Norte . El clapham asi  . Pon la tele ...
> El clapham no tiene tele , asi que miro en Zerohegde y efectivamente , han atacado DOS ESTACIONES ELECTRICAS en Carolina del Norte dejando a decenas de miles de usuarios sin luz . Luego el clapham cayo en la cuenta de que hoy es Surovikin day ...
> ...



Por considerar lengua al "besarabo" te quedas sin mi zanx.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Teóricamente, como el Tu-22M3 es capaz de transportar armas nucleares y, por lo tanto, parte de la tríada nuclear, este es un ataque convencional contra las capacidades nucleares de Rusia; un acto que, según la doctrina militar rusa, permite represalias nucleares.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Un par de Tu-22M con daños leves, y poco más. Mientras los Shiba Inu de rasgos afeminados lo venden como si hubiera sido el 5 de Junio de 1967 en Egipto.



No se... yo me he pasado el día por ahi, con una sensación térmica de -13, he llegado a casa, me he echado una siesta de 90 minutos bajo 2 edredones de plumas y me he levantado casi andando sobre el agua de lo contento que estaba; cada cual se curra sus triunfos como le dejan o le conviene  si les hacéis caso, venderán lo que sea y se vendrán arriba; si no les hacéis caso, al final hasta ellos se empezaran a aburrir; ya se nota en el foro y se empieza a notar en Twitter...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

pedanteria barata de puta muevepapeles 
el tu 95 se fabrico en la urrs, ni los alemanes secuestrados ni la mitad de la poblacion de la urss existe ya



Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Este mensaje confirma que el paquete mau no sabe ingles    un adonde vas, manzanas traigo de manual, partiendo de este tuit, en donde claramente se usa "is" que es un verbo en presente. La ULS acabo sus días hace unos 30 años, mientras la tontuna de los panchos sigue; en mala hora les enseñamos español, porque ahora nos enteramos de todo lo que puebla sus cabecitas...
> 
> HDLGP, mandad el oro que no nos dio tiempo a llevarnos y pasa mas tiempo perfeccionando el arte del arroz con frijoles.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

La única forma de que Ucrania pueda sentirse segura dentro de sus fronteras es perteneciendo a la OTAN, así lo piensan también Finlandia y Suecia, 
El hijoPutin ha dejado bien claro que es un vecino peligroso.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por? Eso pueden hacerlo cuando quieran ....



Ya se perdió el efecto sorpresa, ya están calados, el timing es muy importante, ahora sí que sería visto como una debilidad, de que están perdiendo, recordar que el que pega primero pega dos veces. Saludos


----------



## McNulty (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Un par de Tu-22M con daños leves, y poco más. Mientras los Shiba Inu de rasgos afeminados lo venden como si hubiera sido el 5 de Junio de 1967 en Egipto.



Son ataques puramente propagandísticos con poca sustancia. Como en Belgorod u otras partes. Saben que si hacen ataques fuertes, Rusia responderá con el triple.

Yo soy el calvo y mañana lanzo otros 100 misiles más de vuelta. Bueno hoy en Odessa u otras partes han tenido su ración de topoles.


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Nueva oleada de ataques con misiles: se oyen explosiones en Vinnytsia, cerca de Kryvyi Rih y en el óblast de Odessa.*
> Hoy, 16:51
> https://topwar.ru/206250-novaja-vol...e-bliz-krivogo-roga-i-v-odesskoj-oblasti.html
> tr dee
> ...



Todo esto está muy bien, pero yo no entiendo cómo las baterías que matan civiles en Dombas no son destruidas.


----------



## Satori (5 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ñ)
> 
> Pues esto es una debilidad muy grande. La seguridad de las bases aéreas no es algo a descuidar, que luego te pasan cosas como las que ocurrieron en Los Llanos cuando lo de Cataluña, por ejemplo . En este caso peores.



Por favor, ¿qué pasó en Los Llanos?


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

El orgasmo extremo va llegar cuando Ucrania lanze otro exitoso ataque contra la flota de los rusos en el mar negro.. crucemos dedos!


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

Mejor que nos dejemos de chorradas con doctrinas nucleares, que no ayudan ni a los mas tontos de la banda del Ze (que seguro que piensan que en Monaco van a estar a salvo), y que los rusos le dejen el chalet hecho una escombrera al caudillo Ze de una vez, si es que quieren pelear en esta guerra...

El problema no es la doctrina nuclear, sino que te metan un cohete muy dentro de casa en puntos supuestamente muy protegidos. Volvemos a la doctrina de los rusos sesteando la mayor parte del día en base a noseque ideas. Esto no es maldad, ni traición, ni... es simplemente estupidez.


----------



## Praktica (5 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Todo esto está muy bien, pero yo no entiendo cómo las baterías que matan civiles en Dombas no son destruidas.



porque hay que "verlas" y se mueven rápido.
alguna cae.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

Y moldavia, el imperio del enano con tacones no hace sino enviar misiles de crucero sovrevolandola




rejon dijo:


> La única forma de que Ucrania pueda sentirse segura dentro de sus fronteras es perteneciendo a la OTAN, así lo piensan también Finlandia y Suecia,
> El hijoPutin ha dejado bien claro que es un vecino peligroso.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pedanteria barata de puta muevepapeles
> el tu 95 se fabrico en la urrs, ni los alemanes secuestrados ni la mitad de la poblacion de la urss existe ya



Tienes estudios formales? Para que nos riamos todos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

05.12.2022, 20:56
*Alemania suministra reclamaciones a Gazprom*
*El segundo gran importador fue a arbitraje*

RWE AG, el mayor productor de electricidad de Alemania, ha iniciado un procedimiento de arbitraje con Gazprom en busca de daños y perjuicios por falta de suministro de gas. Una semana antes, se supo de reclamaciones similares de Uniper, exigiendo una compensación de 11.600 millones de euros a Gazprom.Debido a la reducción de los suministros de la Federación Rusa, los importadores alemanes se vieron obligados a comprar gas caro en el mercado. RWE no es un comprador importante de Gazprom, estamos hablando de una compensación por volúmenes relativamente pequeños comprados en la plataforma de comercio electrónico de Gazprom Export.



La empresa energética alemana RWE AG inició un proceso de arbitraje contra Gazprom por escasez de gas, informó el 5 de diciembre el diario Handelsblat , citando fuentes, la información fue confirmada a la publicación por RWE. La semana pasada se supo que la Uniper alemana también recurrió al tribunal de arbitraje en un intento de compensar 11.600 millones de euros de Gazprom por los volúmenes de gas no entregados desde junio. Gazprom Export niega la violación del contrato con Uniper y considera ilegales las reclamaciones por daños y perjuicios.

Gazprom comenzó a reducir progresivamente el suministro de gas a Alemania a través de Nord Stream desde junio hasta finales de agosto, cuando se detuvo por completo. La empresa rusa asoció sus acciones al problema del mantenimiento de las turbinas por parte de Siemens Energy en la estación compresora de Portovaya.


La disputa con RWE AG no se refiere a obligaciones contractuales a largo plazo, como es el caso de Uniper.

Esto, según Kommersant, se trata de varios pequeños contratos celebrados hace varios años en la plataforma de comercio electrónico Gazprom Export. La demanda de RWE, según los interlocutores de Kommersant, se recibió antes que de Uniper.

Gazprom no proporcionó ningún comentario.

Si bien se suponía que Uniper recibiría alrededor de 18.500 millones de metros cúbicos de la Federación Rusa, RWE esperaba que para 2023 el volumen de entregas fuera de 1.400 millones de metros cúbicos. Pero debido a la reducción de los suministros de la Federación Rusa, este volumen se redujo a 400 millones de metros cúbicos, escribe Reuters. Como resultado, RWE, al igual que muchos otros compradores de Gazprom en Europa, incluido Uniper, se vio obligado a comprar gasolina de reemplazo en el mercado al contado más caro, a un costo significativo para la empresa.

El analista de Metzler Bank, Guido Hoifman, citado por Handelsblat, estima que RWE probablemente incurrió en 1.000 millones de euros en costos.


Para paliar las consecuencias de la crisis energética en Alemania, RWE pospuso ocho años, hasta 2030, sus planes de eliminar el carbón y también extendió la operación de dos unidades de energía alimentadas con carbón en Neurath, la central térmica más grande de Alemania. Al mismo tiempo, RWE dejó de importar carbón de Rusia.

*La finlandesa Gasum tendrá que pagar a Gazprom 300 millones de euros*

Todavía no está claro si deberíamos esperar demandas similares de otros compradores importantes de Gazprom en Europa. El segundo proveedor de gas para empresas industriales y energéticas locales en Europa, después de Uniper, es la comercializadora Wingas, anteriormente propiedad del holding ruso Gazprom Germania, ahora rebautizada como SEFE y transferida al control de la Agencia Federal de Redes de Alemania. Gazprom impuso sanciones a su antigua estructura y detuvo por completo el suministro de gas. SEFE informó anteriormente que estaba investigando "reclamaciones actuales y futuras relacionadas con la interrupción del suministro de gas".

Las reclamaciones de VNG, el tercer mayor importador de Alemania, aún no han sido recibidas por Gazprom, dicen los interlocutores de Kommersant. VNG dijo que estaba explorando todas las opciones para limitar sus pérdidas tanto como sea posible.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si, el 90% de lo que postean es mentira.
> Yo los leo para ver en que grado de humillación se encuentran y reírme un rato.



Mas de la mitad (bastante mas) de las cuentas son falsas. No hay ninguna humillación. Es una operación de propaganda profesional. Piensa Cummings montando el pollo del Brexit... Muy probablemente los NAFO no tengan mucho mas efecto que el tener a cierta minoría política radical americana muy entretenida, pero parece que ese es su papel, por tanto por muchas tonterias que digan no existe efecto "humillación".

Desde un punto de vista informativo no resuelven ningún "problema", por lo que es mejor pasar de ellos totalmente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

y aun no han salido los dronets de ukroboromprom 
a ve si ha china le hace gracia que el kremlin situe cerca de sus fronteras sus chatarras estrategicas huyendo de los dronets de kiev


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El orgasmo extremo va llegar cuando Ucrania lanze otro exitoso ataque contra la flota de los rusos en el mar negro.. crucemos dedos!



Tu no terminas de entender una cosa ¿verdad? como el Farlopas consiga su objetivo y nos lleva a una guerra nuclear, de Ucrania no va a quedar ni la mierda de sus wateres, porque los primeros misiles nucleares van a ser para todas y cada una de sus ciudades, ¿eso deseas?


----------



## NPI (5 Dic 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Sería justicia poética que los ucranianos empiecen a reventar centrales eléctricas, depósitos de gas y gaseoductos, ahora que tienen drones que llegan a 1000km.
> 
> Bueno en realidad no hace falta, los rusos son tan subnormales que envían al frente como carne de cañón a los técnicos de mantenimiento, hay ciudades enteras rusas que se han quedado sin calefacción a -30ºC porque no hay nadie para reparar los sistemas de calefacción


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> porque hay que "verlas" y se mueven rápido.
> alguna cae.



Se supone que Dombas es un frente estático, ¿verdad.? Con trincheras rollo Verdún, casamatas, bunkers, alambradas, nidos de ametralladoras, etc. 
No sé, si le aciertan a una estación eléctrica en Leópolis.... Algo no me cuadra..... Espera, una pausa para el buchito de cerveza en mi bar de cabecera.


----------



## Praktica (5 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Bueno los ukros atacaron 600km dentro de Rusia...
> Que paso con las amenazas de Putin, de que si tocaban territorio ruso...etc etc.?



que la otan no es manca
que el e Rusia no las pagará en un 'tribunal de justicia' como amenazaba biden
pagaremos nosotres
y rusia ganará la guerra


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Los putinianos repiten la propaganda rusa como borregos...... Los países tienen derecho a unirse a la organización que quieran sin ser atacados, tienen derecho a su autodefensa. Rusia como estado totalitario Y terrorista quiere ampliar su país como cualquier dictador-conquistador, de ahí que invadieran Crimea y el Donbass, así como la guerra. 

Un país de asesinos y violadores, con un naZionalismo exacerbado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2022)

*Bombardeos el 5 de diciembre: Odessa se quedó sin electricidad, calefacción y agua (actualizado)*



El 5 de diciembre, Ucrania fue objeto de otro ataque masivo con cohetes. Odesa no es una excepción. Se escuchan explosiones en la ciudad. La mayoría de ellos son trabajos de defensa aérea.
*No hay electricidad en la mayor parte de Odessa* . Por esta razón *, las estaciones de bombeo de Infoksvodokanal dejaron de funcionar* . La compañía dijo que el suministro de agua a la ciudad se reanudará una vez que se restablezca el suministro de energía a las bombas eléctricas.
Además, según el KP "Suministro de calor de la ciudad de Odessa", *se detuvieron todas las salas de calderas de la ciudad. *Los trabajos se reanudarán tras el restablecimiento del suministro de agua y electricidad.
Hasta el momento, no hay información sobre el momento de la reanudación del suministro eléctrico a la infraestructura crítica de la ciudad.

odessa-life.od.ua


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

Rejon es pancho. Paquete Mau (tb pancho) no sabe ingles...

Cada vez los escogen mejores, esta claro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

ya veo que eres una persona con un gran complejo de inferioridad    



Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Tienes estudios formales? Para que nos riamos todos...


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu no terminas de entender una cosa ¿verdad? como el Farlopas consiga su objetivo y nos lleva a una guerra nuclear, de Ucrania no va a quedar ni la mierda de sus wateres, porque los primeros misiles nucleares van a ser para todas y cada una de sus ciudades, ¿eso deseas?



Lo unico que deseo es que te vayas a tomar porculo a la otra vida...puta rata china.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

pancho yo? necesitas que lo sea sino te viene a la mente cuando tu padre te pegaba de ostias llmandote marica?  
ademas pancho no es un insulto, reivindico la hermandad cobrisa



Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Rejon es pancho. Paquete Mau (tb pancho) no sabe ingles...
> 
> Cada vez los escogen mejores, esta claro


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La ventana para atacar Odessa se perdió los primeros días. Ahora es casi imposible sin incurrir en decenas de miles de muertos rusos.



No sé quién dijo que hay dos maneras de quitarle el abrigo a una persona: forcejear con ella o rodearla de calor.

Conquistar Odesa en plan desembarco de Normandía sería muy chungo, pero si consigues aislarla al final puede caer como fruta madura. Se necesita tiempo, pero parece que a los rusos les va el rollo de cocinar a fuego lento...


----------



## Praktica (5 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Se supone que Dombas es un frente estático, ¿verdad.? Con trincheras rollo Verdún, casamatas, bunkers, alambradas, nidos de ametralladoras, etc.
> No sé, si le aciertan a una estación eléctrica en Leópolis.... Algo no me cuadra..... Espera, una pausa para el buchito de cerveza en mi bar de cabecera.



los misiles tácticos ni son estáticos ni están en primera linea de trinchera Verdún style
desde retaguardia, móviles camuflados y con asesoria otan de toda condicion


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pancho yo? necesitas que lo sea sino te viene a la mente cuando tu padre te pegaba de ostias llmandote marica?



Que pesadisimo eres, pobre hombre... sin estudios? Ya se nota.


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Fue salir esta noticia y el precio del petróleo Brent en el mercado "certificado por Occidente", con todos los papeles en regla, con buques y carga asegurada cae a los 78 dólares, no se yo, esto está muy complicado, nos podemos montar todas las películas que nos gusten, pero como decía el General, "la única verdad es la realidad". Saludos



Lo acabo de ver a 83. Ha bajado hoy, pero no tanto.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ........... encima de tu madre.
> 
> Acaba la frase.



Y yo encima de la tuya paso lindos momentos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

que pasa necesitas tener mas estudios que yo sino te rompes como una mariquita a llorar?  eres una mierda humana llena de rencor porque te humillaban pero al menos tienes estudios para mirar al resto por encima del hombro?
joder eres como un libro abierto



Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Que pesadisimo eres, pobre hombre... sin estudios? Ya se nota.


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Son ataques puramente propagandísticos. Como en Belgorod u otras partes.
> 
> Yo soy el calvo y mañana lanzo otros 100 misiles más de vuelta. Bueno hoy en Odessa y otras partes han tenido su ración de topoles.



Los yugoslavos tuvieron más audacia en 1999. Con los cielos llenos de aviones de la OTAN, cientos de ellos, realizaron sendos ataques a Tuzla y al aeropuerto de Rinas (Tirana)... con aviones (Orao y Super Galeb), destruyendo en Bosnia aviones y helicópteros de transporte, y en Albania poniendo fuera de combate a casi todos los Apaches allí basados.

Lo de hoy es propaganda, Además al parecer fueron interceptados por las defensas, los daños los produjeron los restos que se precipitaron al suelo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

los rusos le van cogiendo el rollo a retirarse 



Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> No sé quién dijo que hay dos maneras de quitarle el abrigo a una persona: forcejear con ella o rodearla de calor.
> 
> Conquistar Odesa en plan desembarco de Normandía sería muy chungo, pero si consigues aislarla al final puede caer como fruta madura. Se necesita tiempo, pero parece que a los rusos les va el rollo de cocinar a fuego lento...


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> La única forma de que Ucrania pueda sentirse segura dentro de sus fronteras es perteneciendo a la OTAN, así lo piensan también Finlandia y Suecia,
> El hijoPutin ha dejado bien claro que es un vecino peligroso.



La única forma de que yo y millones de europeos nos sintamos seguros es con Ucrania fuera de la OTAN y que no dependamos del chantaje continuo de los judeo-Boyardos ucranianos...de o nos dais más dinero de las clases medias europeas o la liamos con el vecino y se va todo al carajo...ya mantengo suficientes parásitos como para que ahora tenga que mantener a esos que además son insaciables.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Blinken subraya que debido a que Rusia "no ha sido capaz de ganar la guerra con Ucrania en el campo de batalla, el gobierno del hijoPutin ahora está atacando a los civiles ucranianos "yendo contra su infraestructura energética, intentando dejarlos sin luz y sin calefacción". hay algo que es mentira?


----------



## Martok (5 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Que solo cabe entender que los rusos son incapaces de hacer lo mismo? detener los ataques, obvio que no, se la acaban de clavar bien clavada, pero sí pueden hacer lo mismo, otra cosa es que les interese escalar el conflicto, que es lo que han estado buscando las corporaciones anglosajones desde el minuto uno.* Me resulta ridículo leer 'que Rusia no es capaz'. Un poquito de 'por favor'.*



Ya ves, mas de uno que se las da de equidistante en seguida se le nota los colores, da igual que no haya imágenes de ningún tipo que respalden cualquier ataque.

Vale ese ataque se dio y fue exitoso. Es un empuje mas para que Rusia tome a la Ucrania neonazi como una amenaza existencial y vaya en la dirección correcta.


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

Rusia necesita crear una estampida de refugiados en la UE y hacer que la UE perciba,
mas si cabe, el dolor del golpe.

Me parece que es el momento oportuno.


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Blinken subraya que debido a que Rusia "no ha sido capaz de ganar la guerra con Ucrania en el campo de batalla, el gobierno del hijoPutin ahora está atacando a los civiles ucranianos "yendo contra su infraestructura energética, intentando dejarlos sin luz y sin calefacción". hay algo que es mentira?



La OTAN atacó la infraestructura energética de Serbia sin ninguna necesidad militar para hacerlo...dime tú qué es peor.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las imágenes por satélite publicadas de la base aérea de Engels no muestran daños significativos, como ocurrió, por ejemplo, en las explosiones de Novofedorovka, en Crimea.
> 
> No se aprecian cráteres, grandes marcas de quemaduras ni rastros de derrame de combustible ardiendo. Así que está claro que hay más bombo sobre el impacto del ataque, lo que no niega el hecho de un ataque a un componente del escudo nuclear ruso.
> 
> ...



*t.me/fighter_bomber/9772*

Según informes de los medios, esta mañana se produjeron explosiones en dos bases de la aviación estratégica Rusa. Se informó oficialmente que en Ryazan un camión de combustible explotó en el aeródromo. 

Tres personas murieron y seis resultaron heridas. Esta es la primera explosión de un camión cisterna de combustible en mi memoria con tales pérdidas. Parece que un dron golpeó el aeródromo de Engels. 

Los khokhols no duermen.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

la verdad es que atacar civiles ucranianos lo haria incluso ganando la guerra; es como la solucion final de los nazis, no es que la hicieran porque perdian la guerra; si la ganan será aun peor. Ya vimos lo que paso en Bucha, campos de filtracio, fosas comunes, sotanos de tortura ect



rejon dijo:


> Blinken subraya que debido a que Rusia "no ha sido capaz de ganar la guerra con Ucrania en el campo de batalla, el gobierno del hijoPutin ahora está atacando a los civiles ucranianos "yendo contra su infraestructura energética, intentando dejarlos sin luz y sin calefacción". hay algo que es mentira?


----------



## Dado8 (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los yugoslavos tuvieron más audacia en 1999. Con los cielos llenos de aviones de la OTAN, cientos de ellos, realizaron sendos ataques a Tuzla y al aeropuerto de Rinas (Tirana)... con aviones (Orao y Super Galeb), destruyendo en Bosnia aviones y helicópteros de transporte, y en Albania poniendo fuera de combate a casi todos los Apaches allí basados.
> 
> Lo de hoy es propaganda, Además al parecer fueron interceptados por las defensas, los daños los produjeron los restos que se precipitaron al suelo.



La cuestión es que 2 aparatos de esos volaron durante cientos de kms sin ser interceptados. Vale que no hicieron ningún daño relevante, pero Rusia debería hacer algo significativo.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Ya ves, mas de uno que se las da de equidistante en seguida se le nota los colores, da igual que no haya imágenes de ningún tipo que respalden ese ataque.
> 
> Pero da igual, vale se lo compro que ese ataque se dio y fue exitoso. Es un empuje mas para que Rusia tome a la Ucrania neonazi como una amenaza existencial y vaya en la dirección correcta.



Las hay, yo las he puesto, un Tu-22 y un camión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

@Pelosi on Heat, no te vengas abajo soplapollas, que tu tienes estudios, no como esos mierdas a los que siempre has envidiado por tener alma


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a lo que los rusos están mandando a técnicos en calefacción al frente...    

Como ya he dicho esta mañana, mas que pro-ruso, soy anti-subnormal; básicamente, me parece bien que os inventéis historias, contéis mentiras, etc; todos lo hacemos, pero dejadlas para gente tan tonta como vosotros...

En las empresas de ingeniería y de mantenimiento están reservando a lo que los rusos conocen como "especialistas"; es una de las formas de librarse de la llamada a filas; la empresa prepara una carta diciendo que el personaje X es un profesional demandado por las razones que sean y poco mas; eso es lo que esta pasando ahora mismo en Voronezh, a "solo" 340km de Kharkov, lo cual me hace pensar que es algo generalizado.

Por otra parte, me gustaría saber en que ciudad de Rusia están ahora mismo a -30 y sin calefacción, porque las noticias mas recientes que tengo es que el ritmo de calefacción que tienen en ciudades mas o menos grandes sorprende a los visitantes "occidentales".

Al mismo tiempo, para confirmar el albardamiento de los rusos, la noticia de que hay un tren que pasa solo a 50km de la frontera con Ucrania, al sur de Voronezh  han abierto la linea recientemente, al parecer una especie de tren de cercanías.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @Pelosi on Heat, no te vengas abajo soplapollas, que tu tienes estudios, no como esos mierdas a los que siempre has envidiado por tener alma



Zzzzzzzz... me voy a ver el futbol, personificacion del coñazo.


----------



## Martok (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las hay, yo las he puesto, un Tu-22 y un camión.



Mejor me lo pones

Thanks.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

Paquete Mau, forero pesadísimo del 2022.

Este debe ser el único pancho al que no le gusta el futbol, así que escapemos precisamente a ver futbol.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Mejor me lo pones
> 
> Thanks.



Rusia tiene un grave problema de infiltración de terroristas ucros. Cosas de la puta democracia.


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> En cuanto a lo que los rusos están mandando a técnicos en calefacción al frente...
> 
> Como ya he dicho esta mañana, mas que pro-ruso, soy anti-subnormal; básicamente, me parece bien que os inventéis historias, contéis mentiras, etc; todos lo hacemos, pero dejadlas para gente tan tonta como vosotros...
> 
> ...



Rusadas. Los rusos son muy eficientes... pero cuando se ponen a ello. Lo mismo que nosotros, que sólo nos acordamos de Santa Bárbara cuando truena; cosas como "el examen es dentro de una semana, bah, tengo tiempo de sobra..." o "luego te lo mando" (ese "luego" es una cantidad de tiempo muy variable) son muy nuestras, y ellos tienen cosas parecidas. Lo de levantarse a las ocho un domingo, para los alemanes.


----------



## Martok (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Imagenes de puente aereo China Rusia, se entienden los colorines en China:



Y lo que están cargando no es para jugar al parchis.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La OTAN atacó la infraestructura energética de Serbia sin ninguna necesidad militar para hacerlo...dime tú qué es peor.



Si pretendes justificar las atrocidades del hijoPutin con las que cometieron otros, no eres mejor que aquellos a los que criticas. Peor aún, no solo justificas los crímenes que ya ha cometido el hijoPutin en esta guerra, sino que estás avalando los que aún están por venir, muertes que se podrían evitar con la retirada inmediata de los rusos de una tierra que nos es suya y sobre la que no tiene ningún derecho.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ......
> Según la declaración oficial del departamento militar ruso, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están detrás del intento de atacar los aeródromos militares. Durante el ataque, se utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados a reacción de fabricación soviética (*aparentemente, estamos hablando del Tu-141).* Fueron destruidos por medio de defensa aérea de bases aéreas.
> 
> Como consecuencia de la caída de los fragmentos del UAV y su posterior detonación, los revestimientos de los cascos de dos aeronaves resultaron levemente dañados. Al mismo tiempo, murieron tres militares rusos del personal técnico, que en ese momento se encontraban en el aeródromo. Otros cuatro militares resultaron heridos, están recibiendo toda la asistencia necesaria.
> ...



Figherbomber también confirma lo mismo, los drones Tu-141 fueron interceptados sobre los aeródromos y los fragmentos dañaron 2 Tu-95 levemente en Engels y en Riazan tuvieron la suerte de incendiar un camión de combustible causando 3 muertes y 6 heridos.

Dron Tu-141


----------



## John Nash (5 Dic 2022)

Por qué Putin tiene poco que temer de las sanciones del G7 al petróleo ruso


Los expertos prevén que el crudo ruso siga fluyendo sin dificultades al mercado, tras la imposición de un tope de precios que sitúa la cotización actual del petróleo de los Urales




www.elconfidencial.com






El tope impuesto por el G-7 se sitúa por encima del precio de mercado del crudo ruso


Pero a la espera de acontecimientos, lo que parece claro es que, al menos a corto plazo, Rusia no tiene las papeletas para salir seriamente dañada. El tope al precio de 60 dólares impuesto por el G-7 parece una vía clara de escape para que el crudo ruso siga fluyendo al mercado.


La clave está en que, tras meses preparándose para estas sanciones, Rusia* ya ha logrado redirigir una gran parte de su oferta fuera de los mercados europeos *–principalmente hacia Asia, con China e India como principales clientes–, asumiendo ciertos descuentos para colocar su producción.


Unos descuentos, que, precisamente, sitúan el precio del petróleo ruso en los mercados por debajo del tope impuesto por el G-7, concretamente, en torno a los 55 dólares. “El límite aún está por encima de lo que Rusia recibirá por sus Urales [la referencia clave del petróleo ruso], lo que pone en duda la eficacia del límite en este momento”, corroboran los analistas de ING


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Interesante este punto; en donde hacen estos cacharros si no los hacen en Rusia?



No esta en producción, se han de sustituir por los nuevos y que aun no están en producción Sukhoi PAK DA, del cual aun no hay noticias de como será definitivamente.

Aquí un render del posible Sukhoi PAK DA


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

No han sido capaces de señalar a quien les destrozó las tuberías, y se pretenden adalides de Europa...
Cuando tengan soberanía, que hablen estos caniches.

_*"Berlín quiere convertirse en garante de la seguridad del continente,*_
* declaró la canciller en un artículo para la revista Foreign Affairs".*









Exclusive: Alberta government seizes Calgary condos for Russian company sanctioned over Ukraine war | Globalnews.ca


The case highlights confusion over how to enforce Canadian sanctions against Russia.




globalnews.ca


----------



## relañin (5 Dic 2022)

*Fuerzas rusas derriban dos cazas, dos helicópteros y 10 drones ucranianos, y destruyen estación de radar del sistema antiaéreo S-300












Fuerzas rusas derriban dos cazas, dos helicópteros y 10 drones ucranianos, y destruyen estación de radar del sistema antiaéreos S-300 - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Más de 100 regulares ucranianos fueron abatidos y destruidos dos tanques, cuatro blindados de combat




sana.sy




*


----------



## alfonbass (5 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Fuente creanme



Mira las fotos…


----------



## niraj (5 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La última cifra que he visto de fabricación de automóviles es pésima, supongo que más o menos todo andará así. En realidad la forma de ahorrar gas y electricidad es cerrar turnos y líneas en la industria intensiva y, si la gente no tiene para comprar productos un 40% más caros, pues tampoco se va a quejar de que no haya Audis. Las matriculaciones de coches en Europa este año van por cifras de 1975-78, en algunos países incluso llevan números de los 60 ajustando por población.



Es todo mucho más sencillo... solo hay que seguir la pista de quien se lleva ahora la energía barata rusa que la UE se niega a comprar... India y China?

Pues Stellantis se va a India a fabricar los coches para la UE, y Cupra fabricará en China lo que venda en la UE. 
Les sale más rentable pagar los aranceles que la energía de Borrell Chúpate esa Putin.

_NUEVADELHI, 24 nov – Stellantis, la empresa matriz de Fiat, llegó a la conclusión de que actualmente no puede fabricar vehículos eléctricos (VE) asequibles en Europa y está estudiando la posibilidad de fabricarlos a menor costo en mercados como la India, declaró su presidente ejecutivo a la prensa_.









Stellantis busca en la India vehículos eléctricos asequibles para Europa


Por Aditi Shah




es.euronews.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En cuanto a las preguntas sobre qué tipo de vehículos aéreos no tripulados están en ese rango.
> Le recuerdo el Tu-141 Strizh, que permaneció en Ucrania tras el colapso de la URSS.
> Alcance - 1000 km.
> Velocidad: unos 1.000 km/h.
> ...



Menos mal que estos no llevaban ninguna bomba, el que cayó en Croacia si lo hacía.









Croatia Says Mysterious Crashed Tu-141 Drone Tied To The Ukraine Conflict Carried A Bomb


The Tu-141 high-speed drone that crashed in Croatia's capital was armed with a bomb, according to the country's Minister Of Defense.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Video que explican el por qué no se van a usar armas nucleares en la guerra de Ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

No sabia que los comemierdas de Galitzia disponian de misiles de crucero soviéticos, eso significa que la próxima vez pueden ir a por Moscú, el Monje debería dejar el monasterio algúna vez.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Tienen que empezar a caerles de estos a Rusia todos los putos días... Que el ruso de a pie empiece a ver explosiones, que es el único lenguaje que entienden.


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si pretendes justificar las atrocidades del hijoPutin con las que cometieron otros, no eres mejor que aquellos a los que criticas. Peor aún, no solo justificas los crímenes que ya ha cometido el hijoPutin en esta guerra, sino que estás avalando los que aún están por venir, muertes que se podrían evitar con la retirada inmediata de los rusos de una tierra que nos es suya y sobre la que no tiene ningún derecho.



Otros?...jojojo...lo dices como si otros fuesen venusianos, no hombre no, que fue tu OTAN y tu UE y lo hicieron contra un país débil y diminuto y lo hicieron desde el primer día, vamos que empezaron por ahí, no es como Rusia que ha tardado 8 meses en hacerlo y solo después del ataque al puente de Kerch...retirada de territorios que no son suyos?..cuando dices que USA va a desmontar la base Bondsteel en territorio de la republica de Serbia o las bases que mantiene ilegalmente en el norte de Siria?.


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La cuestión es que 2 aparatos de esos volaron durante cientos de kms sin ser interceptados. Vale que no hicieron ningún daño relevante, pero Rusia debería hacer algo significativo.



La cosa es que han planificado un vuelo muy bajo (A saber que rutas) para llegar hasta allí.
No se si la visita, este fin de semana, de la 'galletitas' Nuland al cómico, ha tenido que ver
con esta vaina, pero es sospechoso que ya estuvieran marcando públicamente el objetivo...


----------



## MiguelLacano (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los yugoslavos tuvieron más audacia en 1999. Con los cielos llenos de aviones de la OTAN, cientos de ellos, realizaron sendos ataques a Tuzla y al aeropuerto de Rinas (Tirana)... con aviones (Orao y Super Galeb), destruyendo en Bosnia aviones y helicópteros de transporte, y en Albania poniendo fuera de combate a casi todos los Apaches allí basados.
> 
> Lo de hoy es propaganda, Además al parecer fueron interceptados por las defensas, los daños los produjeron los restos que se precipitaron al suelo.



Seguro? Me refiero al primer párrafo pero del segundo tampoco lo tengo nada claro. La debilidad se huele y la apuesta ucra va subiendo.


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tienen que empezar a caerles de estos a Rusia todos los putos días... Que el ruso de a pie empiece a ver explosiones, que es el único lenguaje que entienden.



Eso de poner tuits de esta mañana... Joder, ha envejecido la de Dios en un sólo día. Las noticias tuiteras de usar y tirar.


----------



## relañin (5 Dic 2022)

*La investigadora y politóloga palestina Susana Khalil habla de lo que no se cuenta que ocurrió antes de la intervención rusa.


*


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La cosa es que han planificado un vuelo muy bajo (A saber que rutas) para llegar hasta allí.
> No se si la visita, este fin de semana, de la 'galletitas' Nuland al cómico, ha tenido que ver
> con esta vaina, pero es sospechoso que ya estuvieran marcando públicamente el objetivo...



El superradar de Voronezh debería haberlos detectado desde su lanzamiento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

ah ya teneis el render de un ala volante, ahora que @frangelico os pase el peyote y puede ponerse a volar   

colega la peña que lleva tragando el hoax de los S-400 y S-500 nos traen un nuevo powerpoint, esta vez si es verdad



Alvin Red dijo:


> No esta en producción, se han de sustituir por los nuevos y que aun no están en producción Sukhoi PAK DA, del cual aun no hay noticias de como será definitivamente.
> 
> Aquí un render del posible Sukhoi PAK DA
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282588


----------



## Elimina (5 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Me ha convencido. Eslaba urukraina


----------



## Dado8 (5 Dic 2022)

Un nazi capado.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

*Entra en vigor la sanción al petróleo ruso impuesta por la Unión Europea que puede acabar de 'rematar' a la economía de Rusia.*
La Unión Europea aplica desde este lunes su embargo a todas las importaciones de petróleo ruso transportadas por barco al bloque y también la prohibición de transportar el crudo de Moscú vendido a terceros países a un precio superior a 60 dólares por barril acordado por las potencias del G7.

Pactado por los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno en una cumbre en mayo, el veto a las compras de petróleo ruso por parte de los Estados miembros recoge una excepción para Hungría, que podrá abastecerse a través del que le llega por gasoducto gracias a la letra pequeña que el primer ministro Viktor Orbán arañó en dichas negociaciones.

Con todo, el embargo europeo afecta al 90 % de todo el petróleo que Rusia vendía antes de la guerra a los socios comunitarios, que desde marzo han redoblado sus esfuerzos para reducir al máximo su dependencia de los combustibles fósiles del Kremlin.

Además, la Comisión Europea subrayó este fin de semana que el tope al precio por barril acordado con el G7 "no afecta de ninguna manera a la prohibición de importar a la UE crudo ruso o productos de petróleo" ni tampoco a las "excepciones y derogaciones específicas" que fueron acordadas.

Entra en vigor la sanción a Putin impuesta por la Unión Europea que puede acabar de 'rematar' a la economía de Rusia


----------



## anonimo123 (5 Dic 2022)

Lo de Engels tiene pinta de ATACMS. La OTAN está gastando sus últimas cartas.


----------



## niraj (5 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Hombre, más declaración de guerra (para los chinos) que lo de la Pelosi no lo vamos a ver en mucho tiempo. *Y ya sabemos cómo terminaron en la nada más absoluta las amenazas chinas.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Emm... en serio? 






El territorio del Lince







elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com





...
_Occidente vive de la propaganda, de la carnaza. Si la semana pasada fue espeluznante para el declive occidental, la que ahora comienza no se queda atrás. Pese a la carnaza con que nos dan de comer los sospechosos habituales, ha recibido otros dos golpes.

Lo primero a tener en cuenta es *la estrepitosa derrota de los partidarios de EEUU (y de sus vasallos occidentales en Taiwán)*. Este fin de semana ha habido elecciones locales y el batacazo ha sido de los que hacen época para Occidente: *la oposición, partidaria de una buena relación con la parte continental, ha barrido haciéndose con 16 de las 23 principales ciudades, incluyendo la capital*. Dos están en manos de candidatos independientes, aunque también partidarios de la buena relación. Por lo tanto, los amiguitos de la abuela Pelosi y adláteres se han quedado con un palmo de narices manteniendo solo 5 ciudades. 

La aplastante derrota de los "pelosianos", partidarios de la alianza con EEUU y el resto de Occidente, frente a los partidarios del acercamiento a China continental no tiene parangón. Es el resultado de la provocación constante y que tuvo su momento culminante con la visita de la abuela Pelosi. En China están alborozados porque el resultado de los secuaces de Occidente es el peor en 36 años. Y eso es buena señal, es un buen golpe el recibido por los sospechosos habituales aunque los que han ganado quieren seguir manteniendo las buenas relaciones con Occidente pero sin la agresividad que había ahora con el continente. Los residentes en Taiwán han demostrado que entienden que el camino seguido por el actual gobierno, respaldado como siempre por Estados Unidos, conlleva riesgos y peligros que no quieren afrontar en absoluto. _
...

Y por cierto, hoy mismo acaba de dimitir el ministro del interior de Taiwán, del partido de los "Pelosianos"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Lo de Engels tiene pinta de ATACMS. La OTAN está gastando sus últimas cartas.











MGM-140 ATACMS - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Lo de Engels tiene pinta de ATACMS. La OTAN está gastando sus últimas cartas.




¿Por qué ATCAMS?


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Precio petróleo Urales ahora…
> 83.32 USD
> 
> 
> ...



Lo subida del petróleo se debe a un desafortunado error tipográfico de la UE. Escribieron $60 floor.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Dos bases alcanzadas a esa distancia es algo muy positivo, el miedo va cambiar de bando en breve.


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



El memorándum de Budapest era la garantía de una Ucrania neutral, de que el país no sería utilizado como un proxy de ataque a Rusia, el memorándum de Budapest se rompió en 2014 con el golpe de estado, fue otro de los engaños que les hicieron los anglos a los rusos en aquellos días.


----------



## MiguelLacano (5 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Las AFU se preparan para atacar Moscú: ¿Cómo responderá Rusia?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282548
> *
> ...



Creo que a estas alturas ya no cabe descartar nada. Está claro que los asesores britis y yanquis están detrás de cada uno de estos golpes, desde lo del Moska pasando por el puente de Crimea y llegado a dañar los tupolev. Que será lo siguiente? No lo sé, pero me temo que esto no ha hecho más que empezar. La duda es si ya hay capacidad mínima de asestar ningún golpe verdaderamente duro a los ucronazis, y la sensación es que ya no, ni queriendo


----------



## manodura79 (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ARTÍCULO 19 DOCTRINA RUSA.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni de coña lo hará. Ya puede la OTAN mandar un aparatejo de esos hasta Moscú.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Desde luego positivo es porque estoy leyendo los canales rusos y no hacen más que llorar afirmando que son unos terroristas los ucranianos atacando suelo ruso, que han cruzado la línea destruyendo aviones que están para transportar armas nucleareas, que Rusia ya tiene excusa para nukear Ucrania, que es muy peligroso que tengan ese alcance porque no están a salvo en Moscú...etc.

A seguir por ese camino. Ojalá muchos más drones de esos. 

75Kg de cabeza explosiva y 1000Km de alcance. Los ATACMS son unos mindunguis a su lado.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Elimina (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Te he sacado del ignore porque necesito unas risas. No me defraudes, anda.
Sigue poniendo noticias de "Euromaidan Press", harto me nutren.


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Ahora es un croissant...

Perdonad, pero no he podido evitarlo, de todas formas, menuda japuta la tipa, el karma es supercabrón.


----------



## Elimina (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Habemus martir.
Habría que ver quién dejó la mina.


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Habemus martir.
> Habría que ver quién dejó la mina.



El Sargento Karmansky.


----------



## Dado8 (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo subida del petróleo se debe a un desafortunado error tipográfico de la UE. Escribieron $60 floor.



Pues si toda la razón, hace 1 día ha subido el precio de gas en Rusia un 8,5%.

Que disfruten los rusos


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


>



Esta guerra tiene unas cosas rarisimas...
Se abandonan posiciones suceptibles de defenderse sin problemas, se lanzan ataques en inferioridad de medios contra unas defensas con potencia de fuego superior a los que atacan...


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues si toda la razón, hace 1 día ha subido el precio de gas en Rusia un 8,5%.
> 
> Que disfruten los rusos



Nada que ver con el 200% en Europa ehhh?? pinguinote..


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

"No habrá más mítines": Putin ha prohibido a los rusos reunirse en lugares públicos.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó una ley que prohíbe las manifestaciones cerca de edificios gubernamentales, instituciones de educación superior, escuelas, hospitales, iglesias y otras instalaciones.

Además, según la ley, cada región puede introducir sus propias prohibiciones en los lugares de reunión si esto se debe a algunas características históricas o culturales del objeto.


----------



## mazuste (5 Dic 2022)

*Los ataques aéreos rusos golpearon las ciudades de Ucrania horas después de los informes de una explosión
(ataques con aviones no tripulados) en dos aeródromos militares rusos diferentes, Dyagilevo y Engels, donde r
esiden los escuadrones de bombarderos estratégicos Tu-95MS (dos que causaron daños) y Tu-160 de Moscú.*
_* 
Enviar drones 700 km dentro de #Rusia solo puede ser que #EE. UU. y sus aliados planeen y ejecuten ataques
con drones occidentales capaces de evadir los radares rusos. #Moscú entiende quién está detrás de estos 
ataques (ciertamente no #Ucrania).
*_
*El Ministerio de Defensa de #Rusia confirmó que las explosiones en la base aérea de Dyagilevo (región de Ryazan)
y la base aérea de Engels-2 (región de Saratov) causaron la muerte de 3 militares rusos y 4 heridos.*


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

#Ukraine: La primera foto de un sistema de defensa aérea polaco




S-125 Newa SC en uso con el ejército ucraniano. La principal diferencia de la modernización polaca es el chasis del tanque WZT-1 y la electrónica actualizada. Anteriormente, Polonia no informó ninguna entrega de tales sistemas a Ucrania.


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Tienen como 151 en servicio de estos pajaros. Un avion que se adelantó a su tiempo, tras los problemas de la primera version


----------



## ZHU DE (5 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Nada que ver con el 200% en Europa ehhh?? pinguinote..



La Rejona es autista, el troll perfecto.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Interesante este punto; en donde hacen estos cacharros si no los hacen en Rusia?



Según esta página los Tu-95 se produjeron en 3 fabricas distintas a lo largo de los años, recordemos que los últimos Tu-95 producidos lo fueron en 1.992 .

En principio según esta página a lo largo de los años fueron producidos en las fabricas estatales de *Tupolev Lefortovo Factory - Moscow, Aviakor plant - Kúibyshev / Samara *y* Taganrog Aircraft Production *es decir, todas en este caso basadas en Rusia.









In Depth Look: Aircraft Production in the Former Soviet Union - AirlineReporter


In the Western world, when it comes to aircraft production, it is pretty much common that the aircraft designer is also the manufacturer of said aircraft. For example, in the United States, Boeing, Lockheed, and McDonnell Douglas were the three big manufacturers of civil aircraft through the...




www.airlinereporter.com


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Rejona es autista, el troll perfecto.



Jodete puta rata china......KORNUPETA:


----------



## John Nash (5 Dic 2022)

Rusia vende el crudo en Asia a 79 dólares, un 30% por encima del tope fijado por la UE y el G7


El precio del Brent en el mercado se mantiene estable después de la cumbre de la OPEP+ del domingo




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (5 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Nada que ver con el 200% en Europa ehhh?? pinguinote..



Seguimos viviendo mejor en Europa por mucho que insistais...


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

Un eurodiputado rumano ha amenazado con bloquear la larga frontera con Ucrania si el país queda fuera de Schengen....


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los yugoslavos tuvieron más audacia en 1999. Con los cielos llenos de aviones de la OTAN, cientos de ellos, realizaron sendos ataques a Tuzla y al aeropuerto de Rinas (Tirana)... con aviones (Orao y Super Galeb), destruyendo en Bosnia aviones y helicópteros de transporte, y en Albania poniendo fuera de combate a casi todos los Apaches allí basados.
> 
> Lo de hoy es propaganda, Además al parecer fueron interceptados por las defensas, los daños los produjeron los restos que se precipitaron al suelo.



Milosevic no era Putin, y los serbios tienen más huevos que el caballo de Espartero.
Ay si Milosevic hubiera tenido solo la décima parte de las tropas y armamento que tiene el Monje (jamás le he llamado así, hasta hoy).


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Por qué Putin tiene poco que temer de las sanciones del G7 al petróleo ruso
> 
> 
> Los expertos prevén que el crudo ruso siga fluyendo sin dificultades al mercado, tras la imposición de un tope de precios que sitúa la cotización actual del petróleo de los Urales
> ...



Un acto más del sainete digno de los Álvarez Quintero. Circulen.


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Rejona es autista, el troll perfecto.



No se... A veces parece un bot...
Mas asperger que autismo...


----------



## arriondas (5 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No se... A veces parece un bot...
> Mas asperger que autismo...



No parece un bot, es más bien alguien muy limitado. O eso, o está interpretando un papel.


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los yugoslavos tuvieron más audacia en 1999. Con los cielos llenos de aviones de la OTAN, cientos de ellos, realizaron sendos ataques a Tuzla y al aeropuerto de Rinas (Tirana)... con aviones (Orao y Super Galeb), destruyendo en Bosnia aviones y helicópteros de transporte, y en Albania poniendo fuera de combate a casi todos los Apaches allí basados.
> 
> Lo de hoy es propaganda, Además al parecer fueron interceptados por las defensas, los daños los produjeron los restos que se precipitaron al suelo.



Da igual: para los tuiteros de extraña belleza han sido destruidos de 5 a 10 aparatos en un ataque _audaz._
Cosillas militares de esas...


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No sabia que los comemierdas de Galitzia disponian de misiles de crucero soviéticos, eso significa que la próxima vez pueden ir a por Moscú, el Monje debería dejar el monasterio algúna vez.



Lo de hoy ha sido espantar moscas, un bombardeo de mierda después de que le hayan atacado dos bases estratégicas a 500 km de Ucrania. 
¿Te imaginas a los Bastardos con dos bases atacadas a 500 km de la frontera de México o de las costas cubanas? 
Es ya un teatro pésimo y de muy mal gusto. Se están riendo del mundo, unos y otros.


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No parece un bot, es más bien alguien muy limitado. O eso, o está interpretando un papel.



Es cm _avant la lettre_.
No tiene discurso propio y repite determinados patrones que a veces se contradicen entre si.
Tira de manual a base de bien


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Tienen como 151 en servicio de estos pajaros. Un avion que se adelantó a su tiempo, tras los problemas de la primera version



No tienen tantos según la wiki, creo que pone unos 90 en servicio.

Fueron sustituidos por misiles balísticos más baratos por eso no se produjeron más, con el STAR II de reducción de misiles no produjeron más misiles y volvieron a los aviones pero con la caída de la URSS se paralizo la realización del nuevo bombardero estratégico, ahora esta en fase avanzada el sukhoi PAK DA que sustituirá Tu-22M3, ni idea de cuando entrara en producción.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo de hoy ha sido espantar moscas, un bombardeo de mierda después de que le hayan atacado dos bases estratégicas a 500 km de Ucrania.
> ¿Te imaginas a los Bastardos con dos bases atacadas a 500 km de la frontera de México o de las costas cubanas?
> Es ya un teatro pésimo y de muy mal gusto. Se están riendo del mundo, unos y otros.



Tal cual.
Recomiendo deshacerse un momento de filias y fobias, de opiniones y _tuics_ de perrillos falderos y ver solo la secuencia de eventos desde Marzo para ver que no cuadra nada de nada.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Seguimos viviendo mejor en Europa por mucho que insistais...



Pero ninguno coge los bartulos y se pira a esa idlica Rusia.....segun ellos.


----------



## anonimo123 (5 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo de hoy ha sido espantar moscas, un bombardeo de mierda después de que le hayan atacado dos bases estratégicas a 500 km de Ucrania.
> ¿Te imaginas a los Bastardos con dos bases atacadas a 500 km de la frontera de México o de las costas cubanas?
> Es ya un teatro pésimo y de muy mal gusto. Se están riendo del mundo, unos y otros.



¿Y qué va hacer, lanzar nukes? Eso es lo que quiere occidente, provocar a Rusia para que la cague:





__





Me da la impresión de que occidente quiere ver a Ucrania arrasada por el fuego nuclear


No sé si es por la agenda de despoblación, no sé si es por ese sadismo tan habitual en las élites pero parece claro que occidente quiere ver a Ucrania pulverizada y convertida en un yermo radioactivo. Está continuamente provocando a Rusia para que utilice toda su fuerza contra este país...




www.burbuja.info





La guerra va bien así a Rusia, ahogando la economía y logística ucraniana. No nos precipitemos.


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No sabia que los comemierdas de Galitzia disponian de misiles de crucero soviéticos, eso significa que la próxima vez pueden ir a por Moscú, el Monje debería dejar el monasterio algúna vez.



Yo no me creo que eso sea nada soviético. En esa época la tecnología de drones no estaba desarrollada. Serían capaces de volar de forma autónoma para ciertas misiones, pero poco más. Acertar al blanco a cientos de kms es otra cosa, precisa de un buen guiado por satélite.

Yo apuesto a que esos chismes han sido manufacturados con tecnología OTAN. Probablemente en USA o Polonia.
Un método astuto de USA de disminuir la capacidad de respuesta nuclear de Rusia haciendo como que la cosa no va con ellos.


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

Los rusos deben pensar que los ucranianos están locos. "Mira que atacar bases militares, habiendo escuelas, hospitales y centrales electricas"


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No tienen tantos según la wiki, creo que pone unos 90 en servicio.
> 
> Fueron sustituidos por misiles balísticos más baratos por eso no se produjeron más, con el STAR II de reducción de misiles no produjeron más misiles y volvieron a los aviones pero con la caída de la URSS se paralizo la realización del nuevo bombardero estratégico, ahora esta en fase avanzada el sukhoi PAK DA que sustituirá Tu-22M3, ni idea de cuando entrara en producción.



Si, acabo de mirar el flight global del 2022 y tienen 66 en las fuerzas aereas, a los que habria que sumar los de la marina


----------



## Malevich (5 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> ¿Y qué va hacer, lanzar nukes? Eso es lo que quiere occidente, provocar a Rusia para que la cague:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no estoy hablando de nukes, es más, si miras intervenciones mías en el hilo verás que siempre he dicho que era una fantasia de prepas y exagerados, pero coño, que te han atacado un par de bases a 500 km de Ucrania... 
Hoy era para haber reventado el ejército ucraniano del Dombas, una lluvia de fuego, por supuesto de armas convencionales.... 
O no pueden o no quieren y dado que le aciertan a instalaciones eléctricas en Leópolis con misiles lanzados del mar Negro y hasta del Caspio, pues me inclino por lo segundo. 
Pienso, luego simpatizo con Rusia, pero no soy ningún hooligan. Es muy simple.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Nueva oleada de ataques con misiles: se oyen explosiones en Vinnytsia, cerca de Kryvyi Rih y en el óblast de Odessa.*
> 
> Se acaba de informar de que se ha llevado a cabo un *ataque contra una de las instalaciones críticas del régimen de Kiev en Vinnytsia.* Una columna de humo se eleva sobre las* instalaciones afectadas. *Según algunos informes, *la instalación está directamente relacionada con el transporte de carga militar por ferrocarril.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente, viendo las operaciones militares de hoy0


eljusticiero dijo:


> *RUSIA ACUSA OFICIALMENTE A UCRANIA DE ESTAR DETRÁS DE LAS DOS EXPLOSIONES EN SENDAS BASES AÉREAS RUSAS ALEJADAS DE LA FRONTERA*



Y que esperaban? No están en guerra acaso? O como según Rusia es una "operación especial" los otros no pueden devolver el golpe o golpear a Rusia donde y cuando quieran o puedan? Esto será para hacerse las víctimas de cara a la galería porque si es en serio ya me da la risa floja, están en serios problemas.


----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo de hoy ha sido espantar moscas, un bombardeo de mierda después de que le hayan atacado dos bases estratégicas a 500 km de Ucrania.
> ¿Te imaginas a los Bastardos con dos bases atacadas a 500 km de la frontera de México o de las costas cubanas?
> Es ya un teatro pésimo y de muy mal gusto. Se están riendo del mundo, unos y otros.



Esas analogias no son correctas, es más bien como su Texas y California se enfrentaran al resto de los EEUU con el apoyo de toda america latina y Europa. Y esta claro que alguna hostia les llegaria en la profundidad de otros estados, pero tambien esta claro que los yanquis responderian con todo, menos las nucleares. Ucrania tenia los mismos tanques, aviones, y sistemas AA que Rusia. No es mexico contra EEUU. Y porque destruyeron el pais al saquearlo, podian tener cosas mucho mejores. Ahora ya nunca las tendran.

Esta guerra esta limitada por Putin y sus mariachis los potentados exportadores de materias primas. Mientras las materias primas sigan fluyendo tragaran con casi todo. Pero los anglos acabaran pasandose de frenada como siempre. Una prueba es el intento de imponerles los precios de venta de las mismas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Dic 2022)

Si los cochis no pueden interceptar un dron que se adentra 600 km en territorio ruso, ¿como van a interceptar la andanada de ICBM nucleares que les va lanzar USA como se sigan poniendo tontos?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Según esta página los Tu-95 se produjeron en 3 fabricas distintas a lo largo de los años, recordemos que los últimos Tu-95 producidos lo fueron en 1.992 .
> 
> En principio según esta página a lo largo de los años fueron producidos en las fabricas estatales de *Tupolev Lefortovo Factory - Moscow, Aviakor plant - Kúibyshev / Samara *y* Taganrog Aircraft Production *es decir, todas en este caso basadas en Rusia.
> 
> ...



Se fabrica en la actualidad en alguna parte?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No esta en producción, se han de sustituir por los nuevos y que aun no están en producción Sukhoi PAK DA, del cual aun no hay noticias de como será definitivamente.
> 
> Aquí un render del posible Sukhoi PAK DA
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282588



@fulcrum29smt pregunta respondida


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Dic 2022)

El turco se las sabe todas…es el rey del zoco…chantajea a la OTAN a la que salta…
Como señaló una de las fuentes del periódico, las empresas rusas proporcionaron a Turquía cartas de seguro para garantizar el paso seguro de los petroleros a través de las aguas del país. Los barcos que están atrapados en el tráfico pueden pertenecer a organizaciones occidentales.








FT сообщила о пробке из нефтяных танкеров у побережья Турции из-за потолка цен


Пробка из нефтяных танкеров образовалась у побережья Турции. Об этом рассказала газета Financial Times со ссылкой на трейдеров.




riafan.ru





Esta guerra por la energía está dando momentos memorables…


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (5 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Figherbomber también confirma lo mismo, los drones Tu-141 fueron interceptados sobre los aeródromos y los fragmentos dañaron 2 Tu-95 levemente en Engels y en Riazan tuvieron la suerte de incendiar un camión de combustible causando 3 muertes y 6 heridos.
> 
> Dron Tu-141



Guapo cacharro


----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



El mero hecho de que esas fotos se hagan y puedan salir, indica que no se lo toman en serio. Y eso es peligroso.


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Tienen como 151 en servicio de estos pajaros. Un avion que se adelantó a su tiempo, tras los problemas de la primera version



Simplemente escalan , si no hay respuesta la próxima vez destruirán varios bombarderos


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

Es completamente imposible que Rusia pierda esta guerra, sobre todo " cuando los talibanes ganaron a los Estados Unidos " después de décadas combatiendo contra ellos. 
Y eso que no tenían aviación ni misiles !!!! 

( están todos de acuerdo para provocar el gran reseteo, no me canso de decirlo ) 








¿Qué es el Gran Reinicio, o Gran Reseteo?


El Gran Reseteo, la propuesta del Foro Económico Mundial para resetear el capitalismo, ha dado lugar a una teoría de la conspiración.




elordenmundial.com













El Gran Reinicio


"La pandemia representa una oportunidad, inusual y reducida, para reflexionar, reimaginar y reiniciar nuestro mundo y forjar un futuro más sano, más equitativo y más próspero." - Profesor Klaus Schwab, Fundador y Presidente Ejecutivo del Foro Económico Mundial.




es.weforum.org


----------



## Trajanillo (5 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Guapo cacharro



Porque le llaman dron si parece un misil?


----------



## crocodile (5 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Un acto más del sainete digno de los Álvarez Quintero. Circulen.



Para Putiniano lo mas importante es la economia y vender, lo militar esta en segundo plano , el problema es que están muriendo civiles y soldados rusos


----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Simplemente escalan , si no hay respuesta la próxima vez destruirán varios bombarderos



No tendran muchos drones de reconocimiento supersonico de la URSS. Seguramente los estaran recomponiendo por canibalización, pero lo que esta claro es que hay nula respuesta hagan lo que hagan. El ataque de hoy ruso ,que no era nada del otro mundo, era simplemente el bombardeo del lunes, que hay que ser botarate para atacar siempre el mismo dia. Precisamente por eso lanzaron hoy los drones, para ver si con suerte los pillaban cargando los misiles.

Si no hacen nada no es porque no puedan como se ve tiene 100 o 150 Tu-22 cubriendose de nieve, relativamente cerca unos de otros, pero que no arriesgan en un ataque.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La cuestión es que 2 aparatos de esos volaron durante cientos de kms sin ser interceptados. Vale que no hicieron ningún daño relevante, pero Rusia debería hacer algo significativo.



Si vuelan a baja cota no es fácil detectarlos.

Rusia no puede cubrir el 100x100 de su frontera a baja altitud con Ucrania con Awacs 7x24.

Aclaro, ni Rusia, ni cualquier otro pais dada la extensión de la frontera que estamos hablando.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> *Según Konashénkov, este ataque "impidió el uso del ferrocarril para transportar las reservas del Ejército ucraniano, armas extranjeras, equipamiento militar y municiones a la zona de los combates".*



Tardaron 9 meses para el ferrocarril, todo es tan "embarazoso", otro embarazo más y tal vez ataquen los aeródromos y los aviones en tierra.


----------



## Iskra (5 Dic 2022)

El nuevo gobierno de su nueva majestas¡d, haciendo "el indio"¿pero cómo es posible que piensen tales cosas en tan maravillosa ínsula que se separó del jardín porque era poco para ellos..... Esta vez si son huelgas de la verdad,perocon el ejército de por medio miedo da que no se conviertan en "huelgas del traductor"...
Reino Unido podría desplegar al Ejército (Reino Unido podría desplegar al Ejército para contrarrestar las huelgas) para contrarrestar las huelgas

"Estamos considerando los militares. Estamos considerando una fuerza de respuesta especial que en realidad hemos creado hace varios años", aseguró el presidente del Partido Conservador, Nadhim Zahawi, al responder sobre las opciones que tiene el Gobierno para contrarrestar las posibles huelgas en época de Navidad. El personal militar podría estar "conduciendo ambulancias" y trabajando en las fronteras del Reino Unido. 

Trabajadores británicos de varios sectores, incluyendo los servicios postales y de salud, han iniciado huelgas para exigir aumentos salariales acordes con el ritmo de la inflación, que subió a 9,6 % en octubre.


----------



## Martok (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



En la vida hay que tener prudencia y humildad, el Karma es muy cabron y todo lo apunta. Lisiada y olvidada para el resto de su vida por la gloria de régimen y del los globalista.


----------



## delhierro (5 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si vuelan a baja cota no es fácil detectarlos.
> 
> Rusia no puede cubrir el 100x100 de su frontera a baja altitud con Ucrania con Awacs 7x24.
> 
> Aclaro, ni Rusia, ni cualquier otro pais dada la extensión de la frontera que estamos hablando.



Claro, para esto estan las represalias. Yo no puedo cubrir todo, pero si atacas una base donde hay bombarderos nucleares te quedas sin palacio donde recibir visitas y lo mismo te pillo dentro.

Los yanquis tiraron contra Sadam, tiraron contra Gadafi, tiraron contra Milosevich vale no les dieron que no es facil...pero lo intentaron.


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es completamente imposible que Rusia pierda esta guerra, sobre todo " cuando los talibanes ganaron a los Estados Unidos " después de décadas combatiendo contra ellos.
> Y eso que no tenían aviación ni misiles !!!!
> 
> ( están todos de acuerdo para provocar el gran reseteo, no me canso de decirlo )
> ...



Hay una serie de _juegos cruzados _extrañisima.
Hay un cierto _compincheo_ aun a sabiendas de que son enemigos el uno del otro: un _vamos a medias pero yo se que tu sabes que tengo doble juego y viceversa._
Asi que va por etapas: primero paga Europa; luego, veremos si con eso basta o van a por China... y eso si que es contrarreloj porque China lo sabe y tambien juega a ganar tiempo mientras se arma hasta los dientes y _borra _sus disidencias internas al mismo tiempo que vende humo del bueno...
Pero por encima de eso hay un cierto limite que ni Rusos ni usanos van a tolerar.
Y ese limite, para desgracia del payaso de la tele no es Ucrania.


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Simplemente escalan , si no hay respuesta la próxima vez destruirán varios bombarderos



Todavia tienen que aclarar las circustancias del mismo, cosa que no sucederá porque a unos y a otros les viene bien el marketing


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No tendran muchos drones de reconocimiento supersonico de la URSS. Seguramente los estaran recomponiendo por canibalización, pero lo que esta claro es que hay nula respuesta hagan lo que hagan. El ataque de hoy ruso ,que no era nada del otro mundo, *era simplemente el bombardeo del lunes, *que hay que ser botarate para atacar siempre el mismo dia. Precisamente por eso lanzaron hoy los drones, para ver si con suerte los pillaban cargando los misiles.
> 
> Si no hacen nada no es porque no puedan como se ve tiene 100 o 150 Tu-22 cubriendose de nieve, relativamente cerca unos de otros, pero que no arriesgan en un ataque.



y además cada vez sirven para menos, los ucras están adaptándose. Yo tengo claro que con esos ataques Rusia no va a ganar la guerra, si es que quiere o puede ganarla.


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> En la vida hay que tener prudencia y humildad, el Karma es muy cabron y todo lo apunta. Lisiada y olvidada para el resto de su vida por la gloria de régimen y del los globalista.



Por desgracia el Karma sestea casi siempre. En mi experiencia, a la gentuza no le va peor que al resto, incluso a menudo mucho mejor.


----------



## Martok (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo no me creo que eso sea nada soviético. En esa época la tecnología de drones no estaba desarrollada. Serían capaces de volar de forma autónoma para ciertas misiones, pero poco más. Acertar al blanco a cientos de kms es otra cosa, precisa de un buen guiado por satélite.
> 
> *Yo apuesto a que esos chismes han sido manufacturados con tecnología OTAN. * Probablemente en USA o Polonia.
> Un método astuto de USA de disminuir la capacidad de respuesta nuclear de Rusia haciendo como que la cosa no va con ellos.




Tenemos tres escenarios

A- Se están probando cositas
B- Se busca escalar
C- Se esta testeando la posibilidad de un ataque de primer golpe

Sea lo que sea esto esta muy lejos del escenario de principios de noviembre en que todos aceptaron recoger cuerda y calmar las cosas.



Roedr dijo:


> Por desgracia el Karma sestea casi siempre. *En mi experiencia, a la gentuza no le va peor que al resto, incluso a menudo mucho mejor.*



Entiendo lo que que que quieres decir, yo también he tenido alguna vez esa impresion....... pero con el tiempo te aseguro que llega, te doy fe.


----------



## Expected (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> como siempre a un ataque estrictamente MILITAR ucraniano, la gleba del *drak khan* pedira que se maten 300K ucranianos en un carpet bombing sobre kiev. No pasa nada porque @Alvin Red dira que en el bombas murieron 4.000 civiles en una guerra, causado por rusia por cierto cosa que se siempre se olvida que alli no moria nadie,



Le has dado al fentanilo supongo?. Porque tantas memeces juntas es difícil escribirlas a estas horas. Y ya, meterse con @AlvinRed que es el más respetuoso de todos los foreros....


----------



## Expected (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Estrpèar un poco la pintura es follarse dos bases aereas? Rezad para que el Monje siga mucho tiempo con sus dudas existenciales, cualquier otro os hubiese ya metido un Satan por el culo.



Creo que van a hacer algo al Sistema bancario antes....por rumores que he oído.


----------



## Iskra (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Un brazito más y se queda "como un tronco".
Viendo el nuevo escudo de Jojolistán


aún puede ser útil: para colgar la "bandera" y con todo el tocino que le han quitado, para sala....


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Tenemos tres escenarios
> 
> A- Se están probando cositas
> B- Se busca escalar
> ...



No lo había pensado, pero desgraciadamente tiene sentido. Los halcones USA están muy seguros de la doctrina first-strike. En fin, esperemos que no sea eso.


----------



## Martok (5 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No lo había pensado, pero desgraciadamente tiene sentido. Los halcones USA están muy seguros de la doctrina first-strike. En fin, esperemos que no sea eso.



Lo cual nos lleva a la siguiente pregunta ¿Rusia se puede permitir el lujo de un Ucrania neonazi dentro de la OTAN? La pregunta se responde sola.

Buenas noches por hoy


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

EL KHANIJO PEDERASTA LLEVA MÁS TACONES QUE LA VENENO


EL PUTO DEGENERADO VA DE PUNTILLAS CON SUS TACONES COMO UNA FURCIA DE ARRABAL CARMEN DE MAIRENA PERO CON 500MG/LITRO DE ADENOCROMO GUAT TE FACK COLEGA HACE FALTA UNA ROBOLUCION EN RUSIA YAYAYAYA, EL SOVIET MOBIKI RECLAMA EL PODER EN LAS RUSIAS!!!




www.burbuja.info




*
EL DRAK KHAN*

@alvinred apoyaba los crimenes de lesa humanidad de un imperio terrorista pero siempre respetaba, no se podia saber



Expected dijo:


> Le has dado al fentanilo supongo?. Porque tantas memeces juntas es difícil escribirlas a estas horas. Y ya, meterse con @AlvinRed que es el más respetuoso de todos los foreros....


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Lo cual nos lleva a la siguiente pregunta ¿Rusia se puede permitir el lujo de un Ucrania neonazi dentro de la OTAN? La pregunta se responde sola.
> 
> Buenas noches por hoy



Es evidente que no, pero ¿puedo impedirlo?. 

Hasta mañana!


----------



## Iskra (5 Dic 2022)

Es gracioso, Finlandia t.me/albatrops/107 fue amenazada con armas nucleares, así que corrió hacia donde estas armas probablemente impactarían. 


Que alguien le regale un cerebro a este primer ministro drogado.


“El factor clave que llevó a Finlandia a postularse a la OTAN fueron las amenazas nucleares de Rusia”, dijo el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Finlandia.

Bueno, otro fruto de lo nanzi en esa zona de Uropa, los finlanducros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

son un atajo de payasos, parece que derrepende entran en un parentesis en el que no estan bombardeando a muerte infraestrucctura civil en ucrania
se preguntan _por que por que, ucrania nos hizo pupa, _como el payaso triste
asco de imperio



Argentium dijo:


> Evidentemente, viendo las operaciones militares de hoy0
> 
> 
> Y que esperaban? No están en guerra acaso? O como según Rusia es una "operación especial" los otros no pueden devolver el golpe o golpear a Rusia donde y cuando quieran o puedan? Esto será para hacerse las víctimas de cara a la galería porque si es en serio ya me da la risa floja, están en serios problemas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

no interceptan al baron rojo sobre un triplano maquina de vapor con estructura de nogal llevando de un ancla el 1º prototipo del proyecto manhatan



Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si los cochis no pueden interceptar un dron que se adentra 600 km en territorio ruso, ¿como van a interceptar la andanada de ICBM nucleares que les va lanzar USA como se sigan poniendo tontos?


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

ccartech dijo:


> Me hiciste reir.
> 
> 
> Tampoco es para decir que fue un desastre para Rusia.
> Esto es mil veces mas psicologico que dañino.



Si, es sicologico, y un papelón para los rusos, perooo, pueden hacer como hicieron los comandos ingleses en Malvinas y en Río Gallegos y les destrozan con explosivos una docena de esos mega bombarderos, vista la inoperancia de ésta gente, sería un golpe reputacional y operativo gigante, se puede hacer, lo hemos vivido en carne propia, saludos.


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Si, es sicologico, y un papelón para los rusos, perooo, pueden hacer como hicieron los comandos ingleses en Malvinas y en Río Gallegos y les destrozan con explosivos una docena de esos mega bombarderos, vista la inoperancia de ésta gente, sería un golpe reputacional y operativo gigante, se puede hacer, lo hemos vivido en carne propia, saludos.



Rompieron muchos aviones los del SAS a los argentinos ? Que aviones y en qué bases ? Algún Mirage en Comodoro?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

el asunto es tan putapenico como el siguiente; ucrania puede sacar de los museos chatarra steampunk de los años 70 y dejar sin capacidad estrategica aerea el imperio ese de mierda que RT nos lleva vendiendo que tiene nosecuantas armas definitivas y blbablabla

el imperio del bluf

en lo bueno que es ese imperio es en matar opositores chechenos y envenear a gente relevante, los sacas de mafia y se quedan en CHATARRA



Argentium dijo:


> Si, es sicologico, y un papelón para los rusos, perooo, pueden hacer como hicieron los comandos ingleses en Malvinas y en Río Gallegos y les destrozan con explosivos una docena de esos mega bombarderos, vista la inoperancia de ésta gente, sería un golpe reputacional y operativo gigante, se puede hacer, lo hemos vivido en carne propia, saludos.


----------



## NS 4 (5 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Odessa debe ser bombardeada día y noche hasta su caída.



Yo elegiria el sitio romano...

Odessa es la perla del mar negro...y pura herencia de la Gran Rusia Historica...no creo que quieran arrasarla.

Pero se puede cercar y aislar...como no.


----------



## coscorron (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> otro que no se entera que hay una docena de paises OTAN que enriquecen uranio
> al parecer segun acolito de secta putin no se puede aumentar la capacidad instalada porque vulnera la 4 ley de agapito



Claro que pueden aumentar su capacidad de enriquecimiento de uranio ... Lo que no pueden es hacerlo en un día ni en un mes sino que necesitarán bastante tiempo para construir las centrifugadoras y prepararlas para las distintas especificaciones de combustible. Exactamente igual que Rusia podrá fabricar sus propios coches en un tiempo pues Francia podrá enriquecer su propio uranio es sólo que tardará un año o quizás algo más y mientras tanto pues tocan apagones ...


----------



## Evil_ (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Claro que pueden aumentar su capacidad de enriquecimiento de uranio ... Lo que no pueden es hacerlo en un día ni en un mes sino que necesitarán bastante tiempo para construir las centrifugadoras y prepararlas para las distintas especificaciones de combustible. Exactamente igual que Rusia podrá fabricar sus propios coches en un tiempo pues Francia podrá enriquecer su propio uranio es sólo que tardará un año o quizás algo más y mientras tanto pues tocan apagones ...



No es un año, son algunos más, pero claro que se puede.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

los cojones bastante tiempo, las maquinas las fabricamos integras en occidente y tenemos la tecnologia al completo. Una fabrica nueva puede tener 200 maquinas; cada una de ellas tiene tiempo de espera de meses; PERT, en un par de meses fabrica completa
No es como rusia, que CARECE DE TECNOLOGIA PARA CONSTRUIR UN AUTO COMPLETO, no tienen ABS ni ESP ni nada.



coscorron dijo:


> Claro que pueden aumentar su capacidad de enriquecimiento de uranio ... Lo que no pueden es hacerlo en un día ni en un mes sino que necesitarán bastante tiempo para construir las centrifugadoras y prepararlas para las distintas especificaciones de combustible. Exactamente igual que Rusia podrá fabricar sus propios coches en un tiempo pues Francia podrá enriquecer su propio uranio es sólo que tardará un año o quizás algo más y mientras tanto pues tocan apagones ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Como ha sido el daño De los ataques de hoy??



Te lo cuento en verso que es más rápido y didáctico.

Los rusos dando por saco
dejan sin luz a la abuela
y mientras con drones Paco
joden todo lo que vuela.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No esta en producción, se han de sustituir por los nuevos y que aun no están en producción Sukhoi PAK DA, del cual aun no hay noticias de como será definitivamente.
> 
> Aquí un render del posible Sukhoi PAK DA
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282588



Los Tu-95 y Tu-22M3 no están en producción, solo se están modernizando para mantenerlos en activo hasta que lleguen los relevos, el Tu-160M2 que ya esta en producción aunque a bajo ritmo de entregas. 

Del Tu-160M2 se ha producido una unidad solo hasta la fecha, ha sido una tarea titánica volver a fabricar los motores NK-32 y crear nuevamente las maquinas que realizan las soldaduras de Titanio.






Новости


Актуальные экономические, политические и финансовые новости. На сервере представлена информация о курсах валют и акций, экспресс-анализ ситуации на финансовых и товарных рынках; новости рынка ценных бумаг; исследования состояния отраслей российской экономики и промышленности.




www.akm.ru













First newly built Tu-160M2 aircraft in the air


First newly built Tu-160M2 aircraft in the air PJSC United Aircraft Corporation (PJSC UAC) reports about the first flight of the first series example of the newly manufactured Tu...




www.scramble.nl





Desde tiempos de la URSS no se había producido ningún bombardero estratégico nuevo, por tanto la industria no estaba preparada para diseñar y sobre todo fabricar el Pak DA sin pasar por un paso intermedio.

De momento hay pedidos 10 Tu-160M2, pero se espera aumentar la producción y llegar a producir alrededor de 50 para sustituir a la flota de Tu-95 en un periodo de 10-15 años. Con misiles de crucero con alcances de más de 6.500 Km en activo y nuevas versiones con alcances de 10.000 Kms lo de menos quizás sea el avión portador, los puedes lanzar desde dentro de tu país.

El Pak Da lo producirá también Tupolev, pero el estado de este proyecto mejor que lo comente un verdadero especialista como Charly015.









¿ Qué hay de nuevo con el PAK DA ? (actualizado)


Noticias Fuerza Aérea Rusa Como sucede con los canales temáticos, estos días pasados han sido "La semana del PAK DA" porque un rumor se hi...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los cojones bastante tiempo, las maquinas las fabricamos integras en occidente y tenemos la tecnologia al completo. Una fabrica nueva puede tener 200 maquinas; cada una de ellas tiene tiempo de espera de meses; PERT, en un par de meses fabrica completa
> No es como rusia, que CARECE DE TECNOLOGIA PARA CONSTRUIR UN AUTO COMPLETO, no tienen ABS ni ESP ni nada.



Sabes tú mucho de máquinas con tus estudios, si los tienes, de periodismo o alguna cosa de esas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

CREANME



frangelico dijo:


> No es un año, son algunos más, pero claro que se puede.


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Sabes tú mucho de máquinas con tus *estudios*, si los tienes, *de periodismo o alguna cosa de esas.*



haha


----------



## JAGGER (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El superradar de Voronezh debería haberlos detectado desde su lanzamiento.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282606
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282613



Ahí es donde ponen a secar la ropa los oligarcas.

Radar, jajajaja.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

occidente tiene la tecnologia para enriquecer uranio y para todo lo demas, el imperio del mal nisiquiera puede reponer sus bombarderos estrategicos de la uRSS. Una puta gasolinera es ahora rusia, el varon rojo entra a pelo al nucleo de un tu 22m3 a 600km



frangelico dijo:


> Sabes tú mucho de máquinas con tus estudios, si los tienes, de periodismo o alguna cosa de esas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El mero hecho de que esas fotos se hagan y puedan salir, indica que no se lo toman en serio. Y eso es peligroso.



Estoy de acuerdo en que esas fotos no deberían hacerlas públicas, deberían ser más estrictos con estos temas. Pero tampoco creo que sea que no se lo tomen en serio.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (5 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los rusos deben pensar que los ucranianos están locos. "Mira que atacar bases militares, habiendo escuelas, hospitales y centrales electricas"



Y encima protestan... algo así como eso no vale.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro, para esto estan las represalias. Yo no puedo cubrir todo, pero si atacas una base donde hay bombarderos nucleares te quedas sin palacio donde recibir visitas y lo mismo te pillo dentro.
> 
> Los yanquis tiraron contra Sadam, tiraron contra Gadafi, tiraron contra Milosevich vale no les dieron que no es facil...pero lo intentaron.



Estoy de acuerdo, y no solo eso, los Americanos bombardearon sin problemas éticos la TV Serbia, medios de comunicación en Iraq, etc...

Seguramente dentro de esta lógica deberían haberlo hecho desde un primer momento. Los Rusos parece que tengan miedo de quedar como los malos de la película y no se dan cuenta que hagan lo que hagan así nos los están mostrando los mass mierda Occidentales.


----------



## dabuti (5 Dic 2022)

ESCASEZ DE ELECTRICIDAD TRAS LO DE HOY 


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
5 DEC, 21:48
*Most difficult power situation remains in 7 regions of Ukraine, Zelensky says*
By Monday evening, most shutdowns took place in Vinnitsa, Kiev, Zhitomir, Dnepropetrovsk, Odessa, Khmelnitsky and Cherkassy regions

KIEV, December 5. /TASS/. The most difficult power outage situation remains in seven regions of Ukraine, Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky said Monday evening.
"If was necessary to resort to emergency shutdowns in order to stabilize the system," Zelensky said. "By Monday evening, most shutdowns took place in Vinnitsa, Kiev, Zhitomir, Dnepropetrovsk, Odessa, Khmelnitsky and Cherkassy regions."
An air raid warning was declared across the entire Ukraine early on Monday, followed by reports of explosions and power outages in a number of Ukrainian cities and regions. According to Ukrenergo, the national power company, the power deficit in the power grid is expected to increase in the next 24 hours, which will cause emergency shutdowns in all regions.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

HAJAJJAJAJAJAA AHORA ES CUANDO RUSIA PIDE A POLONIA QUE LE TRANSFIERA ALGO PARA DEFENDER EL AIRE QUE NO SEA LA PUTA MIERDA DE S-400 Y DEMAS MORRALLA


----------



## Expected (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> occidente tiene la tecnologia para enriquecer uranio y para todo lo demas, el imperio del mal nisiquiera puede reponer sus bombarderos estrategicos de la uRSS. Una puta gasolinera es ahora rusia, el varon rojo entra a pelo al nucleo de un tu 22m3 a 600km



Lo del "varón" rojo...es por su masculinidad suponemos....Serás cateto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

que ucrania ha derribado 60/70 de misiles de crucero hoy y risia no ha sido capaz de derribar un par de artefactos arqueologicos STEAMPUNK, habla claramente de los años luz a las que esta la OTAN frente al estercolero imperio


----------



## Top5 (5 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Es gracioso, Finlandia t.me/albatrops/107 fue amenazada con armas nucleares, así que corrió hacia donde estas armas probablemente impactarían.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282684
> 
> Que alguien le regale un cerebro a este primer ministro drogado.
> ...



A ver pensemos, Finlandia es una nación de 5,5 millones de personas, la mayoría viven en el sur del país...
En una guerra nuclear -empezada por cualquiera de las partes, ojo con eso- dudo que pudiera sobrevivir como país en un invierno nuclear.

Si piensan que les va a ir mejor dejando de ser neutrales, pues no se, sería como salir del fuego para caer en las brasas...
Va a ser millones de veces peor...
Tener como objetivos a varias ciudades y a su central nuclear carísima -con la que se han arruinado- no revestiría ningún problema para una potencia nuclear, de hecho recuerdo que cuando Finlandia empezó a hablar de meterse en la OTAN se dijo desde Moscú -como quien ve llover- _que era bueno saberlo..._

Lo que deberían de hacer es mirar de favorecer una salida negociada del hoyo profundo en que nos estamos metiendo.
Queda claro que el sector político durante estos años es el peor en muchísimo tiempo y el diplomático -que puede hacer bien poco por que parecen ser los últimos monos- puede hacer bien poco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Dic 2022)

no me gusta a que mis secretarias que me adecentan la ortografia les falten los dientes y tengan sida, llevale la palangana a otro



Expected dijo:


> Lo del "varón" rojo...es por su masculinidad suponemos....Serás cateto.


----------



## Expected (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no me gusta a que mis secretarias que me adecentan la ortografia les falten los dientes y tengan sida, llevale la palangana a otro



Te importaría escribir correctamente para que te entendamos....o eres un Panchito venido de lo más profundo del país de la ignorancia...y te vamos a devolver allí para que dejes de molestar?


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los cojones bastante tiempo, las maquinas las fabricamos integras en occidente y tenemos la tecnologia al completo. Una fabrica nueva puede tener 200 maquinas; cada una de ellas tiene tiempo de espera de meses; PERT, en un par de meses fabrica completa
> No es como rusia, que CARECE DE TECNOLOGIA PARA CONSTRUIR UN AUTO COMPLETO, no tienen ABS ni ESP ni nada.



No, las máquinas las fabricabamos integras en Occidente hace 40 años...ahora se fabrican en China, y si los chinos se ponen a pasar bajo mano misilitos a los ruskis (poniéndoles una letras en cirílico en el fuselaje pa disimular), los rusos van a tener misiles pa jartarse de aquí a 2050, vamos pa que toque a 3 kinzal (made in China) a cada establo de hasta la última aldea de Banderistan.

Aquí quien decide es China, lo cual puede que no sea bueno para nadie, ni siquiera para los ruskis, pero al final la rusofobia de algunos puede que la terminemos pagando todos en este hemisferio del mundo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (5 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Rusia tiene un grave problema de infiltración de terroristas ucros. Cosas de la puta democracia.



Cualquier gobierno y nación es infiltrable, mi querido elfo de tierras ignotas. Y tu alabada China acaba de pasar, y está en ello (y lo que le queda) por una ¿o no era eso mismo lo que argumentabas sobre sus últimos disturbios).

Vas a ver caer ese comunismo chino que idolatras. Y vas a ver como otra vez tienen un emperador. Bueno, igual eso no llegas a verlo.


----------



## anonimo123 (5 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> HAJAJJAJAJAJAA AHORA ES CUANDO RUSIA PIDE A POLONIA QUE LE TRANSFIERA ALGO PARA DEFENDER EL AIRE QUE NO SEA LA PUTA MIERDA DE S-400 Y DEMAS MORRALLA



S-400 es el mejor sistema antiaéreo del mundo


----------



## ROBOTECH (5 Dic 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> A ver pensemos, Finlandia es una nación de 5,5 millones de personas, la mayoría viven en el sur del país...
> En una guerra nuclear -empezada por cualquiera de las partes, ojo con eso- dudo que pudiera sobrevivir como país en un invierno nuclear.
> 
> Si piensan que les va a ir mejor dejando de ser neutrales, pues no se, sería como salir del fuego para caer en las brasas...
> ...



Países neutrales y supuestamente serios como Suecia o Finlandia han tirado a la basura décadas de prestigio.

Las democracias degeneran, el sentimentalismo las destruye.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Dic 2022)

Un poco de realidad entre tanto humo, recomiendo!








Mami, la NATO se quedó sin armamento!


Mamen, subnormales. Ahí mandan cascos de la 1a guerra, jajajaja.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Países neutrales y supuestamente serios como Suecia o Finlandia han tirado a la basura décadas de prestigio.
> 
> Las democracias degeneran, el sentimentalismo las destruye.



Suecia lleva en el pozo unos cuantos años ya...
Lastima porque siempre me gusto muchisimo ese pais


----------



## Impresionante (5 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (5 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo no estoy hablando de nukes, es más, si miras intervenciones mías en el hilo verás que siempre he dicho que era una fantasia de prepas y exagerados, pero coño, que te han atacado un par de bases a 500 km de Ucrania...
> Hoy era para haber reventado el ejército ucraniano del Dombas, una lluvia de fuego, por supuesto de armas convencionales....
> O no pueden o no quieren y dado que le aciertan a instalaciones eléctricas en Leópolis con misiles lanzados del mar Negro y hasta del Caspio, pues me inclino por lo segundo.
> Pienso, luego simpatizo con Rusia, pero no soy ningún hooligan. Es muy simple.



Vuelvo con lo mismo que dije antes: Rusia no quiere vencer a Ucrania rápido. Vencerla significa hacerse cargo de ella ¿y para qué? es mejor dejarla como está y que siga desangrándose sola, y que su mantenimiento tan costoso recaiga sobre la OTAN. Me parece que es algo obvio ¿O acaso les está saliendo barata la broma? lo es tanto, como para que los yankis hayan implantado medidas proteccionistas que han provocado el alzamiento de voces en Europa contra ello, pues les daña. ¿Y como seguirán las cosas según pase el tiempo de mantenerse así la situación? Europa cada vez más desarmada, los americanos forrándose vendiendo armas, los rusos forrándose vendiendo la cuarta parte del gas y petroleo por más de lo que recibían por el 100% anterior, las naciones emergentes frotándose las manos con la energía rusa barata y las deslocalizaciones europeas ¿sigo? ¿para qué mierdas tienen que vencer a Ucrania en el campo de batalla? ¿para qué? esto no es una picadora de carne, es una picadora de economías.


----------



## magufone (5 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Es un analisis un poco mucho simplificado pero suficiente para hacer que al X-coletas se le vean todas las costuras


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



no siento pena, es una nazi. Karma es quedarse corto


----------



## rejon (5 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No parece un bot, es más bien alguien muy limitado. O eso, o está interpretando un papel.



De la puta rata china,puedes esperar cualquier cosa,ninguna buena.


----------



## Argentium (5 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Rusos malos, petróleo ruso malo.
> 
> ...................
> El embargo de la UE del 5 de diciembre no se aplica a los envíos de petróleo por oleoducto a la mayoría de los países sin litoral de Europa Central y Oriental. Por lo tanto, existen excepciones para Hungría, la República Checa y Eslovaquia. Existen otras excepciones para Bulgaria con respecto a la importación de petróleo crudo ruso transportado por mar y para Croacia con respecto al gasóleo de vacío. El periódico económico ruso Kommersant informa, citando fuentes anónimas, que Polonia también tiene la intención de seguir comprando petróleo ruso. El grupo polaco PKN Orlen ha presentado una solicitud al monopolio ruso de oleoductos Transneft para comprar tres millones de toneladas de petróleo ruso a través del oleoducto Druzhba para 2023 bajo contratos a largo plazo.
> ...



O sea, por h o por b el petróleo y el gas ruso sigue fluyendo a muchos países europeos, cosa que sabíamos y está nota no hace más que confirmar, 
entre los "favorecidos" la República Checa y Eslovaquia, y no es Eslovaquia el país donde se modernizaron los 90 T - 72 para que los ucranianos maten rusos?? Esto es ya un esperpento, un relajo vomitivo, nos están tomando el pelo ya a nivel cósmico, pobres los desgraciados que son enviados al matadero por estos hdp, que sus familias hagan justicia con estos criminales e infames traidores y que sea pronto.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Porque le llaman dron si parece un misil?



Porque en un principio eran así, eran los años 70-80 y es lo que había, medio misil, medio avión, dificil de definir. 

Sus parientes Norteamericanos también eran bastante parecidos como este dron Teledyne Ryan AQM-34L utilizado en la Guerra de Vietnam en misiones de reconocimiento.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Países neutrales y supuestamente serios como Suecia o Finlandia han tirado a la basura décadas de prestigio.
> 
> Las democracias degeneran, el sentimentalismo las destruye.



O Suiza.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Y yo encima de la tuya paso lindos momentos



tu nunca has conocido una mujer en tu vida pichacorta, pregunta, para cuando tu dentro de una bolsa de plastico como estas, con sus munecos sionanzis dentro? mira lo que les pasa a tus amiguetas cuando se pasan de la raya con los rusos:
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "Cinco mercenarios georgianos desnazificados cerca de Bajmut. (Artyómovsk).Volverán a casa en las bolsas para cadáveres.Fueron los mercenarios georgianos que torturaron y mataron entre risas a los prisioneros de guerra rusos en marzo y luego lo subieron a la red https://t.co/9D7D7fdonm" / Twitter 

Y esos sacos de mierda tienen jefes, estos que tanto te gustan:
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#EEUU Al calvo,Sam Brinton, lo han pillado robando un bolso de 3000€ a una mujer en un https://t.co/261Hz07Xbd alto cargo del gobierno de Joe https://t.co/TlIUn6qppY inclusión de estos tipos por la falsa Izquierda nos llevará a tiempos muy oscuros de mayorías de derecha. https://t.co/yoC20FvKs9" / Twitter


----------



## Roedr (5 Dic 2022)

Normalmente paso de la coja, pero como es contra Marruecos me veo obligado a un off-topic (existe otra cosa en este hilo?) para postear un vídeo

@MODERN_MASKING te plagio con descaro tu enlace


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Un poco de realidad entre tanto humo, recomiendo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Rusia "La batalla por Bakhmut puede ser la pelea más brutal en Ucrania"dice Newsweek. Cierto, y la están perdiendo, como han perdido todas las batallas donde se ha combatido, no se incluye en eso la retirada rusa de Jerson sin pegar un tiro https://t.co/yl8ttLawXy" / Twitter 
Asúmelo jolagranputa


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Porque en un principio eran así, eran los años 70-80 y es lo que había, medio misil, medio avión, dificil de definir.
> 
> Sus parientes Norteamericanos también eran bastante parecidos como este dron Teledyne Ryan AQM-34L utilizado en la Guerra de Vietnam en misiones de reconocimiento.



Con permiso, of topic, este programa se canceló estúpidamente al final de la guerra del Vietnam.

Era la pesadilla del sistema de antiaéreos vietnamita (glorioso para más señas) por su función de señuelo, siempre pensé que fue cancelado por la presión de los pilotos.

PD:Los paracaídas pintados en el lomo de la máquina son misiones, fijaros bien lo jodidamente rentable que fue, más vida operativa que los aviones tripulados con sus carencias pero innegables.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Países neutrales y supuestamente serios como Suecia o Finlandia han tirado a la basura décadas de prestigio.
> 
> Las democracias degeneran, el sentimentalismo las destruye.



No es el sentimentalismo, es el abandono de las costumbres y leyes tradicionales. Es el 'buen vivir', el 'vivir fácil'. Recuerdo la manida cantinela:

Los buenos tiempos traen hombres débiles
Los hombres débiles traen malos tiempos
Los malos tiempos traen hombres fuertes
Los hombres fuertes traen buenos tiempos

... y así. Es la rueda de la vida que ha marcado los tiempos desde que tenemos conocimiento histórico. Da igual si eran democracias o cualquier otro régimen. Es la bonanza y la facilidad para todo lo que conlleva la caída. Y es paradójico que la deseemos y la busquemos, pues siempre termina siendo el heraldo que anuncia nuestra destrucción.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Dic 2022)

Para el imbécil de @JAGGER que se piensa que isisrahell no es un invento, si hasta judios como Soros mató a su propia gente
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "El padre de Klaus Schwab suministró armas a los nazis, fue elogiado por Hitler. George Soros financió la toma neonazi de Ucrania en 2014. El abuelo de la viceprimera ministra Chrystia Freeland trabajó directamente con los nazis. A esta los yankis la quieren a la cabeza de la ONU https://t.co/8Zma7bp9g9" / Twitter 

Todos son putos sionazis como tú


----------



## Honkler (6 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Países neutrales y supuestamente serios como Suecia o Finlandia han tirado a la basura décadas de prestigio.
> 
> Las democracias degeneran, el sentimentalismo las destruye.



Suecia es un pozo de mierda desde hace ya años. Cosas del progresismo buenista y tal.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Suecia es un pozo de mierda desde hace ya años. Cosas del progresismo buenista y tal.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Países neutrales y supuestamente serios como Suecia o Finlandia han tirado a la basura décadas de prestigio.
> 
> Las democracias degeneran, el sentimentalismo las destruye.



Ay, qué llorica, por favor!


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Exacto, es lo que yo quiero, que me dejéis en paz hacer mi vida tal y como decida en cada momento
> 
> Además, no decías tú que vivias en Europa, pedazo de melón?



Exacto, por eso quiero una Europa no liberal y que los liberales se vayan a la angloesfera a vivir como quieren, y yo y los que piensan como yo - la mayoría de la población - pueda vivir como quiero, en un país antiliberal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En UK están, como en España, ante un desplome del poder adquisitivo de gran parte de la población superior al de 1945 (1939 nosotros ). Y se quiere aprovechar tanto desde el sector público como desde el privado. Nos vamos a los años 60 en breve, ya estamos en los 70.



Una de las pocas cosas en la que ha acertado el barbas SNB es que nos quieren empobrecer.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Dic 2022)

Recordando a nuestro querido motorola 
Cierzo Rojo on Twitter: " Motorola https://t.co/MEGtwFecey Allah, Suriya, Bashar w Bass #Motorola #Sparta #Donbass #ArsenyPavlov #DPR #Donetsk #syria #syrianarabarmy #SAA https://t.co/K7BkCToN0Y" / Twitter 

En mi pais, Roma:
Robby Espierre on Twitter: "Roma: manifestanten queman la bandera de la Organización Terrorista OTAN https://t.co/vkD9zchicM" / Twitter 

Para los hijos de la gran puta de este foro lleno de sionanzis, esto es el nazismo de hoy, de Bandera y Hitler
Euskal Herria★Donbass Komitea on Twitter: "Sobre las 6 de la mañana el ejército ucraniano ha bombardeado un albergue de refugiados de la ciudad de Alchevsk (República Popular de Lugansk). Las primeros datos de los servicios de emergencia hablaban de 3 muertos y 15 heridos pero ya son 9 los cuerpos rescatados. https://t.co/tDToXhbHXV" / Twitter


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Con permiso, of topic, este programa se canceló estúpidamente al final de la guerra del Vietnam.
> 
> Era la pesadilla del sistema de antiaéreos vietnamita (glorioso para más señas) por su función de señuelo, siempre pensé que fue cancelado por la presión de los pilotos.
> 
> PD:Los paracaídas pintados en el lomo de la máquina son misiones, fijaros bien lo jodidamente rentable que fue, más vida operativa que los aviones tripulados con sus carencias pero innegables.



Es feo de cojones; parece una especie de tiburón con alas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> En mi pais, Roma:
> Robby Espierre on Twitter: "Roma: manifestanten queman la bandera de la Organización Terrorista OTAN https://t.co/vkD9zchicM" / Twitter



Y pensar que Roma es amor. 









¿Por qué Roma es la ciudad más romántica del mundo? - Civitatis Magazine


¿Por qué Roma es una de las ciudades más románticas del mundo? Repasamos su historia, leyendas amorosas y sus lugares con más encanto.




www.civitatis.com


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Vuelvo con lo mismo que dije antes: Rusia no quiere vencer a Ucrania rápido. Vencerla significa hacerse cargo de ella ¿y para qué? es mejor dejarla como está y que siga desangrándose sola, y que su mantenimiento tan costoso recaiga sobre la OTAN. Me parece que es algo obvio ¿O acaso les está saliendo barata la broma? lo es tanto, como para que los yankis hayan implantado medidas proteccionistas que han provocado el alzamiento de voces en Europa contra ello, pues les daña. ¿Y como seguirán las cosas según pase el tiempo de mantenerse así la situación? Europa cada vez más desarmada, los americanos forrándose vendiendo armas, los rusos forrándose vendiendo la cuarta parte del gas y petroleo por más de lo que recibían por el 100% anterior, las naciones emergentes frotándose las manos con la energía rusa barata y las deslocalizaciones europeas ¿sigo? ¿para qué mierdas tienen que vencer a Ucrania en el campo de batalla? ¿para qué? esto no es una picadora de carne, es una picadora de economías.



Pues nada el siguiente ataque en el Kremlin, a ver si así el comandare en jefe espabila, que la letra con sangre entra dicen en mi pueblo, y leña al burro que es el único lenguaje que entiende.


----------



## Lego. (6 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Es gracioso, Finlandia t.me/albatrops/107 fue amenazada con armas nucleares, así que corrió hacia donde estas armas probablemente impactarían.





Top5 dijo:


> Queda claro que el sector político durante estos años es el peor en muchísimo tiempo y el diplomático -que puede hacer bien poco por que parecen ser los últimos monos- puede hacer bien poco.





ROBOTECH dijo:


> Países neutrales y supuestamente serios como Suecia o Finlandia han tirado a la basura décadas de prestigio.
> 
> Las democracias degeneran, el sentimentalismo las destruye.







GO WOKE, GET NUKE


----------



## Salamandra (6 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Claro que pueden aumentar su capacidad de enriquecimiento de uranio ... Lo que no pueden es hacerlo en un día ni en un mes sino que necesitarán bastante tiempo para construir las centrifugadoras y prepararlas para las distintas especificaciones de combustible. Exactamente igual que Rusia podrá fabricar sus propios coches en un tiempo pues Francia podrá enriquecer su propio uranio es sólo que tardará un año o quizás algo más y mientras tanto pues tocan apagones ...



¿El enriquecimiento de uranio es el problema de las centrales francesas? que yo sepa no. El problema llega con la corrosión de soldaduras en los sistemas de seguridad. En todo caso también en la compra de Uranio.

Francia tenia su tecnología propia para el enriquecimiento de uranio. Por algo tiene bomba nuclear.

El problema de enriquecimiento está en las centrales sistema soviético que para conseguir el combustible con los parámetros idóneos faltan como 10 años dicho de fuentes estadounidenses.

Es un video copiado aquí varias veces de Top de Impacto donde además de explicarlo se enlazan las fuentes del país de las maravillas que hacen el informe. Hablo del enriquecimiento de uranio, no del problema de las centrales de tecnología francesa que ha llevado a su nacionalización en Francia y en España tambien se han reconocido problemas.

*Lo más curioso es que la forma de uranio que emplean las centrales nucleares de estados unidos mas modernas lo hacen...en Rusia.*

A partir de aqui lo explica. a efectos de lo que hablamos en los dos minutos a partir del momento del video nos enteramos:


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Con permiso, of topic, este programa se canceló estúpidamente al final de la guerra del Vietnam.
> 
> Era la pesadilla del sistema de antiaéreos vietnamita (glorioso para más señas) por su función de señuelo, siempre pensé que fue cancelado por la presión de los pilotos.
> 
> PD:Los paracaídas pintados en el lomo de la máquina son misiones, fijaros bien lo jodidamente rentable que fue, más vida operativa que los aviones tripulados con sus carencias pero innegables.



Cierto, Teledine creó muchos drones con versiones diferentes, jammer, reconocimiento a alta cota, baja, se usó como anzuelo para descubrir defensas antiaéreas y después atacarlas, etc...

Ese dron llamado Tom Cat fué el que más misiones sobrevivió, nada más y nada menos que 68 misiones de reconocimiento.


----------



## Iskra (6 Dic 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 285, 05/12/2022. Segunda Guerra Mundial. Las Brujas de la Noche: las aviadoras soviéticas que hicieron temblar a los nazis. En la Segunda Guerra Mundial, c…




iwwz.org





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 285, 05/12/2022.


Spoiler: Heroinas femeninas, no feministas progres de esas



Segunda Guerra Mundial. Las Brujas de la Noche: las aviadoras soviéticas que hicieron temblar a los nazis. En la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cientos de mujeres voluntarias se unieron a las filas del Ejército Rojo para enfrentar la avanzada de la Alemania nazi sobre los cielos de la URSS.



Si uno se fija bien en el desarrollo de esta guerra, puede encontrar una *serie de sin sentidos que podemos enumerar*. Lo interesante de esto es que lo dijeron una vez, pasaron el ridículo, y lo dicen una segunda, y una tercera, y van -a medida que pasa el tiempo-, acomodando sus dires, para tener un chance de las mentiras que han diseminado en el mundo entero, pero que viene fundamentalmente, de la prensa occidental. He aquí una correlación, más o menos cronológica de los dichos, que nada tienen que ver con los hechos:

– Guerra relámpago de Putin de 3 día, un fracaso.
– Las fuerzas rusas que invadieron Ucrania solo tienen reservas de municiones, combustible y alimentos para no más de tres días, según el último parte de guerra divulgado este martes(22.03.2022) por el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania en el comienzo del vigesimoséptimo día de invasión.
– 12 generales rusos muertos en combate. Sólo 4 han muerto. No se han muerto generales ucranianos, porque todos están en Bunkers de Kiev. Sí han muerto algunos, pero en golpes aéreos rusos a centros de comando.
– Rusia agota su arsenal de misiles y podría comprar más en Irán. Por Sasha Vakulina, 09/11/2022.
– El alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, aseguró este lunes (17.10.2022) que «Rusia está perdiendo» la guerra contra Ucrania. «Moralmente, políticamente, incluso militarmente, Rusia está perdiendo esta guerra», afirmó Borrell a su llegada a la reunión que los ministros de Exteriores de la UE celebran hoy en Luxemburgo, en un encuentro en el que aprobarán la misión de entrenamiento al Ejército ucraniano y un nuevo desembolso para enviar armas a Kiev.
-«Hemos aplastado totalmente la economía de Rusia», Jen Psaki. 15/03/2022.
– Ucrania auguró el sábado (03.12.2022) que la imposición de un tope de precios al petróleo de Rusia por las potencias occidentales hundirá la economía del segundo mayor exportador mundial de crudo.

Y así, tenemos un largo despropósito de alusiones, comentarios a cosas completamente irreales. Hemos explicado cientos de veces que aquello es de una falsedad absoluta, comenzando por lo de la guerra de los 3 días. Comenzando por una idea muy simple ¿cómo podría Rusia establecer un nuevo orden internacional si la guerra se hubiese acabado en tres días?. Rusia jamás tuvo la intención de tomarse Kiev. NUNCA.

*Nadie ataca un país de 51 millones de habitantes, 603.000 kms cuadrados y un ejército de 250.000, pudiendo llegar a 400.000 operativos, con solo 175.000 hombres. Rusia hizo lo que tenía que hacer en 5 semanas, luego se concentró en una segunda etapa, la primera fue fijar las fuerzas ucranianas y golpear todos los centros esenciales de sus FFAA, comunicaciones, aviación, baterías anti misiles, radares, cortarle el acceso al mar. Y luego se fue a la liberación completa del Donbass, y establecer desde Kherson, el control del sur, hasta que cayera Mariupol por el este y todo Kherson por el oeste y norte.

Para los que no se recuerden. Rusia rodeó Mylokaiv y subió por la H-24 hasta Voznesensk, en la foto, 9/03/2022, los rusos no se interesaron en absoluto ni tomar Mykolaiv, ni ir hasta Odessa, siguieron hacia el norte sin que nadie les detuviera, a los 3 días, viraron todos. ¿Por qué?, traigo esto a colación para los desmemoriados que hablan de la guerra sin tener conocimientos, salvo de los titulares mentiroso que ya hemos señalado en la introducción de hoy.

Putin recorre el puente de Crimea*, reconstruido tras su destrucción parcial en octubre. Moscú ha distribuido una imagen a la que quiere dotar de un contenido simbólico. Vladímir Putin ha recorrido en coche el puente de Crimea, el símbolo arquitectónico parcialmente destruido a principios de octubre en un ataque del que responsabilizó a Ucrania.

*Los ataques de Rusia en la guerra en Ucrania dejan varias ciudades sin luz y sin agua en pleno inviern*o. Pero el mago Zelensky derribó la mayor parte de los misiles, según él. nadie se explica entonces los cortes ¿se habrán asustado las centrales?. La guerra en Ucrania y las bajas temperaturas invernales dificultan al límite cualquier actividad en el país invadido por Rusia. Los ataques lanzados por Moscú han dejado este lunes de nuevo sin agua y sin luz a varias ciudades. Pero en las últimas horas se han registrado además explosiones en dos aeródromos militares de Rusia. Están situados a cientos de kilómetros de Ucrania, pero al menos uno de ellos se usa para atacarla.

En Moldavia deben estar preguntándose ¿cómo es posible que Selensky diga que tumbaron casi todos los misiles y nosotros estemos en esta estado?. *Moldavia sufre interrupciones en el sistema eléctrico tras los ataques de Rusia en Ucrani*a. La empresa nacional de energía de Moldavia, Moldelectrica, ha afirmado este sábado que la república sufre interrupciones en el sistema eléctrico después de una nueva oleada de ataques con misiles por parte de Rusia contra Ucrania. «Moldelectrica informa de interrupciones en el sistema eléctrico. Hay posibilidades de desconexiones», señala la compañía en su página oficial de la red social Facebook.

*Este lunes se escucharon explosiones en varias regiones ucranianas*, como Odesa, Zaporiyia, Vínnytsia, Cherkasi y Kiev, tras lo cual el operador del sistema de transmisión de electricidad en Ucrania, Ukrenergo, afirmó que el país sufre el octavo ataque masivo por parte de Rusia contra la infraestructura energética. El pasado 23 de noviembre, Moldavia sufrió apagones masivos, incluida la capital, Chisinau, tras los ataques rusos contra el sistema energético ucraniano, al que está conectado.

*Zelenski afirma que las defensas aéreas de Ucrania han derribado la mayoría de los misiles rus*os. La defensa antiaérea ucraniana «derribó la mayoría de los misiles» rusos este lunes, aseguró el presidente Volodímir Zelenski, aunque hubo impactos que provocaron cortes de agua y electricidad. «La defensa aérea derribó la mayoría de los misiles. Los ingenieros de energía ya comenzaron a restaurar la electricidad. Nuestro pueblo nunca se rinde», dijo Zelenski en Instagram.

Aclaración, es efectivo que tumbaron la mayoría, pero, la mayoría de la minoría que no dieron en el blanco. Eso Zelensky no lo entiende, equivale a una ecuación de primer grado, pero no es su dominio. es lo que explica que estén a oscuras.

I*nterceptados otros tres sobres con ojos de animales enviados a oficinas diplomáticas de Ucrania en España*. La Policía Nacional ha vuelto a interceptar un nuevo envío de sobres con ojos de animales a oficinas diplomáticas de Ucrania en España. En esta ocasión, además de ir dirigido a la embajada del país invadido por Rusia, también se ha detectado otro envío al consulado en Barcelona y en Málaga, según han informado fuentes policiales.

Ha sido en la mañana de este lunes cuando se han detectado e interceptado estos tres sobres sospechosos por los sistemas de seguridad de Correos. La Policía ha descartado la presencia de sustancias explosivas o deflagrantes, comprobando que lo que contenían eran ojos de animales. Ya la semana pasada se interceptaron sobres con ojos de animales en la embajada de Ucrania en Madrid y en otras oficinas diplomáticas de este país.

¿No habrá sido uno de los sobres con los que supuestamente amenazaron a la Mata Hari barcelonesa de Jaén?

*El Vaticano pide camisetas térmicas para enviar a Ucrania*. La Lismosneria apostólica, la institución que se encarga de realizar las obras de caridad en nombre del Papa, ha pedido este lunes la donación de camisetas térmicas para poder enviarlas a Ucrania «ante la situación de emergencia que están viviendo no sólo por la guerra, sino también por la falta de electricidad, de gas y al clima invernal».

En una nota, el limosnero, el cardenal polaco 


Spoiler



no hay más preguntas señoría


 Konrad Krajewski, explicó que se les puede ayudar con el regalo de camisetas térmicas, adecuadas para mantener la temperatura corporal, para hombres, mujeres o niños. «La Limosnería apostólica ya se está aprovisionando. Quienes lo deseen pueden sumarse a esta iniciativa comprando y trayendo las camisetas directamente a este dicasterio en el plazo de un mes, para que sean enviadas por camión a Kiev lo antes posible», ha escrito.

Si sigue así Francisco terminará más cerca de Pío XII que de Juan XXIII.

*elensky, los yankis, Burrell y su jefa, Ursulina


Spoiler



Fístula


 van der Foyen, llorando a mares.* El Fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional, contra la creación de un tribunal específico sobre la guerra en Ucrania. El fiscal de la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI), Karim Khan, ha instado este lunes a la Comisión Europea a «evitar la fragmentación» y la «sobre documentación» y «optar por la consolidación», en una reacción a la propuesta de Bruselas de crear un tribunal especial internacional para Ucrania que juzgue el crimen de agresión rusa.

En declaraciones a la prensa durante la 21º Asamblea General de Estados parte de la CPI, Khan ha subrayado que «en este momento debemos evitar la fragmentación y preferir la consolidación» y ha recordado que el Estatuto de Roma, el tratado fundacional de la CPI, tiene disposiciones para juzgar el crimen de agresión, el más complicado de los cuatro crímenes de jurisdicción de este tribunal, junto al de genocidio, crímenes de guerra y de lesa humanidad.

«He manifestado mi disposición a cooperar y mi voluntad de apoyar el compromiso con los Estados parte y otros, de abordar la brecha percibida sobre el crimen de agresión bajo el paraguas del sistema del Estatuto de Roma (…) No queremos tener sobre documentación», ha advertido Khan, sobre la propuesta de la Comisión de crear un nuevo tribunal internacional.

Si hay algún proceso, cosa que dudo, el que será condenado será lo que quede de Ucrania.

Esto sucedió inmediatamente después de la intercepción, por las formidables, defensas antiaéreas de Ucrania sobre los misiles rusos. *Cortes de agua y electricidad en varias ciudades de Ucrania*. Una ola de ataques rusos lanzados por Rusia contra Ucrania este lunes ha provocado nuevamente cortes de energía y agua en varias ciudades del país, según informan las autoridades locales y regionales.

Según el jefe de la administración militar de* Krivoy Rog*, en el centro de Ucrania, «parte de la ciudad está sin electricidad, varias calderas y estaciones de bombeo están desconectadas». Los operadores de *Odesa*, un puerto importante en el sur, y de Sumy, en el noreste, han informado de cortes de agua y energía, respectivamente. Tampoco hay corriente eléctrica en* NIkolaIev*, en el sur, según el alcalde Oleksandre Sienkevitch.

*El embargo y el tope al petróleo ruso siembran incertidumbre en la economía rus*a. El embargo europeo al petróleo ruso suministrado por mar y el tope occidental a su precio que ha entrado hoy en vigor siembran incertidumbre en la economía de Rusia, altamente dependiente de los ingresos generados por este hidrocarburo, aunque Moscú confía en reorientar a Asia los volúmenes liberados.

¿Ustedes no ven nada extraño en este titular?, yo si. «…El embargo y el tope al petróleo ruso…», Embargo, no te compro. Tope, te lo compro a cierto precio ¿entonces en qué quedamos, compran o no compran?.

*Rusia advierte a Occidente: «El invierno sólo acaba de comenzar*»Y


Spoiler



o es que oigo decir que aún no es invierno y alucino, lo que sucederá el día 21 es el solsticio...tanto frío e invernales son las semanas anteriores como las posteriores


. El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev, ha advertido hoy a Occidente, tras la entrada en vigor del tope a los precios del petróleo ruso, que «el invierno solo acaba de comenzar».

«Una cosa está clara. Esto no será bueno para el consumidor. Eso seguro. Así que hagan acopio de aguardiente, mantas y calentadores de agua. Todo está por venir, el invierno sólo acaba de comenzar», dijo en su canal de Telegram. Medvédev asegura que los intentos de regular los precios suelen conducir a la desaparición del producto o al incremento de su coste. «Nadie ha anulado la ley de precios. Así ocurrirá con el petróleo. Por supuesto, no desaparecerá, pero con los precios ocurrirá lo inimaginable», subrayó.

*Georgia cifra en 33 a sus combatientes muertos en la guerra en Ucrania*.


Spoiler



PUES AQUÍ HEMOS VISTO FOTOS, NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS DE BASTANTES MÁS


Un total de 33 ciudadanos georgianos ha muerto en el campo de batalla en Ucrania, según ha informado este lunes el primer ministro de Georgia, Irakli Garibashvili, tras conocerse la noticia sobre el fallecimiento de cinco combatientes del país caucasiano este fin de semana en el Donbás. «Es una tragedia y una gran pérdida para nosotros. Han muerto un total de 33 compatriotas», ha dicho.

No es ninguna tragedia, es hasta una dicha, no olviden que fueron los primeros animales en mostrar las exacciones contra los soldados rusos, eran 3. Han pagado con creces por 11 veces. Y quedan más aún por pagar.

No ven, se los dije hace dos semanas, poco a poco comienzan a informar de lo que hacen los ucranianos. *Nueve muertos en el bombardeo a una ciudad controlada por Rusia en el este de Ucrania.* Funcionarios militares respaldados por Rusia en la región oriental ucraniana de Lugansk han dicho que nueve personas han muerto este lunes después de que Ucrania bombardeara la ciudad de Alchevsk, controlada por Rusia, informa Reuters.

¿De nuevo?, un refrito de los últimos días, para ver si imponen la narrativa. *EEUU acusa a Rusia de estar usando el invierno como un arma en Ucrania.* El secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, ha acusado el domingo al gobierno ruso de estar usando el invierno como un arma en la guerra en Ucrania y ha denunciado los ataques de Moscú a la infraestructura y las fuentes de energía de los ciudadanos ucranianos.

Blinken acusa así a Putin de haber intensificado su ofensiva en las últimas semanas: «Ha redoblado las apuestas en todo: movilizando más fuerza, anexando territorio en Ucrania y ahora tratando de usar el invierno como un arma». Blinken subraya que debido a que Rusia «no ha sido capaz de ganar la guerra con Ucrania en el campo de batalla, el gobierno de Putin ahora está atacando a los civiles ucranianos «yendo contra su infraestructura energética, intentando dejarlos sin luz y sin calefacción».

Sr. Blinken, sea algo decente, si usted no lo sabe, se lo digo yo, Rusia, en tres oportunidades en la historia, fue atacada tres veces, y fue en invierno donde se desarrollaron los combates defendiendo su territorio. Ustedes como son cobardones, atacan en cualquier estación del año, porque lo hacen desde aviones, todas las guerras cuando han tenido que conquistar el terreno, las han perdido, TODAS. Ah, y Rusia, va ganado la guerra, eso lo sabe hasta malanga…, y tú también.

*La Policía portuguesa no encuentra explosivos en los paquetes examinados en la embajada de Ucrania en Lisboa*. La Policía de Seguridad Pública (PSP) de Portugal no encontró material explosivo en los dos paquetes sospechosos detectados este lunes en la Embajada de Ucrania en Lisboa. Expertos en desactivar explosivos, se desplazaron a la embajada tras recibir una alerta sobre las 15:00 hora local (16:00 en el horario español en la Península y Baleares), pero no hallaron nada, informan medios locales.

Y como por casualidad, la Mata Hari barcelonesa de Jaén, jura y requete contra jura, que a ella la amenazaron los mismos que están enviando paquetes explosivos a la tierra, Embajadas, Pedro Sánchez, la OTAN, en Portugal, Grecia.., y obviamente ella, la diva del olimpo virtual. Y hay quienes ni siquiera atinan a reflexionar y decirse ¿y si esto es un cuento?, las casualidades no existen en política.

*En el terreno.*

Se ha registrado el* lanzamiento de supersónicos X-22 desde portamisiles Tu-22m3 desde las aguas del Mar de Azov.* Región de Lvov, Explosiones. Región de Jmelnitsky, Explosiones. Jersón ocupado por Ucrania, Explosiones.

Las *golpes en las instalaciones de Odessa* cortaron el suministro de combustible y armas de Rumania. La pérdida de poder de las regiones del sur, suroeste y norte de Ucrania (particularmente la región de Sumy) está aislando a las AFU en este frente. En Odessa, la gente hace filas por kilómetros para obtener gasolina, las primeras consecuencias de los ataques con misiles rusos. 
*
Otro convoy *de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF ha llegado a la zona SMO.

Unidades pro-ucranianas «virtuales»: *Batallón Sheij Mansur.* Los chechenos de este batallón han estado luchando en Ucrania durante muchos años y participaron en el genocidio de la población de Donbass en 2014-2016. Andan otros chechenos tras sus huellas.

2 aviones dañados, 2 personas heridas como resultado de un ataque con drones en un aeródromo en la región de Saratov en Rusia. Es lo que dicen. Las imágenes satelitales de la* base aérea de Engels no muestran daños*. No hay cráteres, grandes marcas de quemaduras o rastros de la quema del combustible.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas enviaron ayer dos mercenarios polacos a Bandera. Se informa que la desnazificación superó a los mercenarios cerca de Artemovsk.

*Cortes de emergencia introducidos en todas las regiones de Ucrania *– Ukrenergo. Foto (pero fueron derribados la mayoría de los misiles)

Un *potente incendio continúa en la zona industrial de Kramatorsk* tras los ataques con cohetes de ayer, que destruyeron un gran almacén de municiones y combustible y lubricantes. (ojo, es Kramatorsk, donde he dicho desde el primer día, terminará la guerra por el Donbass, no la en Ucrania, solo el Donbass). 

Según los expertos occidentales, las* pérdidas diarias de las FFAA de Ucrania cerca de **Bajmut alcanzan un batallón (500-800 personas), *los hospitales en Konstantinovka están superpoblados y las escuelas se están convirtiendo en hospitales.

*Foto: ¿Quieren hablarme de feminismo?, o*k. Yo comienzo, Irene, usted después… «De todas las jóvenes, solo Nina Shinkarenko y Tonya Lapina sobrevivirán a la guerra». Foto: Diciembre 1941-Enero 1942 Grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento de jóvenes. Comandante Elena Fedorovna Kolesova. Primera fila (de izquierda a derecha): Nadezhda Alekseevna Belova, Zinaida Dmitrievna Morozova. Segunda fila: Zoya Pavlovna Suvorova, Elena Fedorovna Kolesova, Antonina Ivanovna Lapina. Tercera fila: Tamara Ivanovna Makhanko, Maria Ivanovna Lavrentieva, Nina Pavlovna Suvorova, Nina Iosifovna Shinkarenko.

Ahora es su turno Sra. Montero… ¿Sra. Montero?, se esfumó…






Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre
t.me/wofnon


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ¿El enriquecimiento de uranio es el problema de las centrales francesas? que yo sepa no. El problema llega con la corrosión de soldaduras en los sistemas de seguridad. En todo caso también en la compra de Uranio.
> 
> Francia tenia su tecnología propia para el enriquecimiento de uranio. Por algo tiene bomba nuclear.
> 
> ...



Por lo visto después de la caída de la URSS les salía más barato comprar los materiales fisionables a Rusia que crearlos ellos mismos, EEUU también esta igual.





__





El dominio ruso del uranio amenaza los planes nucleares de nueva generación de Estados Unidos - World Energy Trade


Las empresas estadounidenses se esfuerzan por desarrollar la cadena de suministro de uranio nacional necesaria para alimentar los ambiciosos planes para su industria nuclear.




www.worldenergytrade.com













La empresa rusa no sancionada por la invasión de Ucrania porque es vital para el mundo


EEUU quiere construir 300 nuevos reactores nucleares de última generación pero tiene un gran problema: la dependencia del uranio enriquecido ruso




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Salamandra (6 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por lo visto después de la caída de la URSS les salía más barato comprar los materiales fisionables a Rusia que crearlo ellos mismos, EEUU también esta igual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no. He vuelto a escuchar de nuevo parte del video y sus centrales más modernas en estados unidos y no son sólo dependientes del uranio sino de la tecnología del combustible. 

Rusia extrae el 6% del uranio mundial pero procesa (en este caso se llama enriquecimiento) el 40%.

Algo así como el crudo(uranio) y la gasolina y el gasoil(uranio enriquecido específico para cada tipo de central nuclear)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

esta en duda si es antiaereo siquiera 



anonimo123 dijo:


> S-400 es el mejor sistema antiaéreo del mundo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

en un pais comunista mamando polla de nomenclatura?



tomasjos dijo:


> Exacto, por eso quiero una Europa no liberal y que los liberales se vayan a la angloesfera a vivir como quieren, y yo y los que piensan como yo - la mayoría de la población - pueda vivir como quiero, en un país antiliberal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

se sabe si soloviev o como se llame el propagandista ese, el que pide que los mobikis sean enviados al matadero sin opcion de retirarse, ha vendido su DACHA en Italia, donde paga impuestos que terminan en la OTAN, para pertrechas a esos mobikis? o como todo en risia la cuestion es mearse sine die en los siervos de gleba, los cuales piensan que meados de boyardos es champan?



Argentium dijo:


> O sea, por h o por b el petróleo y el gas ruso sigue fluyendo a muchos países europeos, cosa que sabíamos y está nota no hace más que confirmar,
> entre los "favorecidos" la República Checa y Eslovaquia, y no es Eslovaquia el país donde se modernizaron los 90 T - 72 para que los ucranianos maten rusos?? Esto es ya un esperpento, un relajo vomitivo, nos están tomando el pelo ya a nivel cósmico, pobres los desgraciados que son enviados al matadero por estos hdp, que sus familias hagan justicia con estos criminales e infames traidores y que sea pronto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

me apena contemplar como entre tanto preocupado por los rusos, no haya nadie aqui que pida la cabeza del khan despota y que el soviet de mobikis imponga un gobierno que ponga fin a las guerras del imperialismo, entre naciones proletarias hermanos. cuanta degeneracion, que verguenza de siervos, de esclavos. Esclavizados con mapitas y banderas... mientras la aristocracia boyarda gasta el dinero de los uniformes de invierno en yates alemanes, mientras que el gran azuzador de la muerte al desertor mobiki de la batalla contra la OTAN come pasteles en su dacha italiana. Que asco dais.


----------



## Iskra (6 Dic 2022)

* La Guardia Civil de España detuvo a 30 personas implicadas en el contrabando de drogas disfrazadas de ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania* y se incautó de 139 kilogramos de marihuana al realizar una operación especial, informó este lunes el Ministerio del Interior español.

"La Guardia Civil, en el marco de la operación Marlin, ha desarticulado una organización dedicada al tráfico de drogas asentada en Andalucía, y que se proveía de plantaciones de marihuana diseminadas por toda la geografía andaluza. Los 30 detenidos -de nacionalidades ucraniana, alemana, española y marroquí- camuflaban la sustancia estupefaciente en cajas de cartón, camuflando la droga como provisiones y ayuda humanitaria destinada a Ucrania", señaló este ente. La droga camuflada se transportaba en furgonetas que imitaban vehículos que entregaban mercancías a Ucrania, con el fin de evitar la inspección de la Policía y las autoridades aduaneras.

Al principio de la investigación, las fuerzas del orden descubrieron en la región andaluza de la Costa del Sol un grupo delictivo formado por nacionales de origen ucraniano que cultivaba marihuana en grandes cantidades y luego la transportaba a otros países europeos. El principal lugar de almacenamiento era la ciudad de Mijas (Málaga).

Además, la Policía identificó dos camiones con matrícula ucraniana, que se utilizaban para transportar cannabis. En el momento de la incautación, se encontraron 109 kg de sustancias ilegales en el interior de los camiones, empaquetados al vacío y en cajas de cartón.

En los registros domiciliarios de los sospechosos, la Guardia Civil recuperó otros 30 kilogramos de cannabis, más de 755.000 euros y 25.000 dólares en efectivo, 2.500 plantas de marihuana, así como armas de fuego, chalecos antibalas y dispositivos de localización por GPS. Durante las detenciones, dos de los investigados intentaron huir, pero chocaron con un coche de policía y fueron arrestados.

===================================================


----------



## Top5 (6 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1282758
> 
> 
> GO WOKE, GET NUKE


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (6 Dic 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Si los cochis no pueden interceptar un dron que se adentra 600 km en territorio ruso, ¿como van a interceptar la andanada de ICBM nucleares que les va lanzar USA como se sigan poniendo tontos?



No van a interceptar una mierda, se van a ir al otro mundo llevándose a la otan consigo


----------



## Decipher (6 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Putin, los nukes.


----------



## Decipher (6 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No parece un bot, es más bien alguien muy limitado. O eso, o está interpretando un papel.



Yo apuesto por autista. No interactua con nadie solo deglute.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Porque le llaman dron si parece un misil?



Recupera la estética de los años 60-70 y eso siempre es bueno


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Recupera la estética de los años 60-70 y eso siempre es bueno



Buenísimo...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

@Simo Hayha

Tu tampoco tienes estudios formales? Si al menos pasases mas tiempo intentando vaciar los huevos, en vez de estar apalizando en este foro...

Tercer "coche" mas rápido de la historia:




Cuarto...




Quinto 




Sexto...




Sexto...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

@Simo Hayha 

Años 60...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

@Simo Hayha 

Pero luego llegasteis de la selva con el regueton y los leotardos denim y aquí nos encontramos, bro...

Lo dicho, apaliza menos en el foro y vacía mas a menudo los huevos. Ya veras como poco a poco empiezas a apreciar las cosas buenas de la vida.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Dic 2022)

Estados Unidos modificó, como medida de precaución, el lote de sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS que posteriormente suministró a Kiev, modificación de la cual no dio aviso al Gobierno ucraniano, informa The Wall Street Journal, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses.

Los cambios a los que fueron sometidas esas armas evitan que puedan usarse para disparar misiles de largo alcance contra Rusia. De este modo, la administración del presidente Joe Biden intentó reducir el riesgo de que el conflicto con Moscú se hiciera "más amplio", recalca el medio.

. WSJ News Exclusive | U.S. Altered Himars Rocket Launchers to Keep Ukraine From Firing Missiles Into Russia


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Dic 2022)

Hombre, si tuviésemos que juzgar la belleza del diseño industrial de toda una época basándonos tan solo en el atractivo de los cohes que han batido el record de velocidad, entonces el primer puesto se lo llevaba sin lugar a dudas la última década del siglo XIX, por haber dado a luz a la obra de arte que supero por primera vez los 100 km/h, la Jamais Contente:


----------



## Impresionante (6 Dic 2022)

Me alegro de que se haya reparado ya


----------



## Impresionante (6 Dic 2022)

Un atasco de buques petroleros se formó este lunes en aguas territoriales turcas después de que varios países impusieran un tope de precios al crudo ruso, informa Financial Times con referencia a fuentes familiarizadas con el asunto. 

Según el periódico, el tránsito de las embarcaciones se vio interrumpido debido a que Turquía ahora exige a los petroleros presentar cartas de protección e indemnización de sus proveedores, conocidas como P&I Clubs, que confirman que la cobertura del seguro seguirá vigente para incidentes como vertidos de petróleo y choques.

Así, 19 buques cargados de crudo están a la espera para entrar en los estrechos del Bósforo y de los Dardanelos, señalan los informantes. El primer petrolero llegó el 29 de noviembre y lleva seis días esperando su turno.

"Los petroleros que esperan en aguas turcas y sus alrededores son la primera señal de que la limitación de precios podría alterar los flujos mundiales de petróleo más allá de las exportaciones rusas", escribe FT.


----------



## Simo Hayha (6 Dic 2022)

Oh Oh... mal día para ser un filocochinazos


----------



## mazuste (6 Dic 2022)

-si el imperio (y sus caniches) decide pasar a la fase práctica se "imponer" su "tope de precios", 
tendrá que asumir que se enfrentará a la posibilidad real de hundimiento de los activos navales
de la OTAN. 
Eso es lo que hacen las escoltas militares que se están sumando a los convoyes formados.


----------



## mazuste (6 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> -si el imperio (y sus caniches) decide pasar a la fase práctica se "imponer" su "tope de precios",
> tendrá que asumir que se enfrentará a la posibilidad real de hundimiento de los activos navales
> de la OTAN.
> Eso es lo que hacen las escoltas militares que se están sumando a los convoyes formados.



Pudiera ser que, si EEUU, UE y anglos varios, están dispuestos a poner en práctica el tope de marras
el escenario ucraniano pasaría al 2º plano de interés geopolítico y bélico y la guerra marítima será
la nueva estrella cinética. el espacio que mejor - se supone- se desenvuelve EEUU ¿Entonces?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Y mientras los ucranianos nos cuentan todo tipo de patrañas (nos han disparado 16k cohetes pero hemos interceptado 18k, a pesar de lo cual tenemos cortes de luz, agua y calefacción a tope, pero no pasa nada porque nos estamos hartaaaando a follar a oscuras), los rusos siguen a lo suyo, que es contar las cosas "mas o menos" como son y muchas veces casi pidiendo perdón, lo cual genera reacciones de casi askopena a menudo...

Cualquier día nos sale la Zakharova con un comunicado del gobierno ruso en pleno pidiendo perdón a la comunidad internacional por tener las pollas pequeñas y mal gusto comprando zapatos...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Algo que habría que recordar, sobre todo a los hermanos cobrisos al otro lado del charco, para los cuales esto es un ejercicio de bufandeo sin mas.

En la ultima GM, los europeos nos dejamos quizás 50 millones de tíos en una "aventura" de tan solo 6 años, mientras el cobrizamen andaba jugueteando con sus monos en la selva; 80 años mas tarde se erigen en voz de la OTAN desde foros hispanohablantes    ojo, la culpa es NUESTRA...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Muy buena foto...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Sin embargo, esto es obvio...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Nos hemos aficionado a pajearnos con las "reparaciones de guerra"...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Pajilla del Martes...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Galizia, todo cariño a judíos y polacos...

Me sigue sorprendiendo el comepollismo polaco en lo referente a Ucrania, teniendo en cuenta la historia. Me matan a 100-120k compiyoguis y ahora mismo estaría negociando con los rusos como repartirme Ucrania.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

DJ Ze y DJ Pakirrin después del injerto de pelo...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Tener ese careto y llamarte Dritan tiene que ser jodido...


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pudiera ser que, si EEUU, UE y anglos varios, están dispuestos a poner en práctica el tope de marras
> el escenario ucraniano pasaría al 2º plano de interés geopolítico y bélico y la guerra marítima será
> la nueva estrella cinética. el espacio que mejor - se supone- se desenvuelve EEUU ¿Entonces?



De ahi a la guerra nuclear, cuestión de minutos.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Dritan, mi nuevo favorito...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Golpe bajo...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Con la camiseta de Ze no se hacen bromas...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Buenas noticias...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

OTAN, mátalos...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Ojo, el misil ucraniano caído en Moldovia iba sin carga explosiva (esta intacto, dejando a un lado alguna abolladura por el impacto)...

A Polonia tiran cohetes con carga y a Moldovia no? Son mas amigos de los moldavos?


----------



## dabuti (6 Dic 2022)

RUSIA AUMENTA SU PRODUCCIÓN DE PETRÓLEO HASTA NOVIEMBRE UN 2,2% RESPECTO A 2021.

JÓDETE, PUTIN.


6 DEC, 07:42
*Russia’s oil production up 2.2% in 11M 2022 to 488 mln tonnes, says Novak*
It is reported that following the decision by OPEC+ and within its framework Russia will produce around 530 mln tonnes of oil and gas condensate in 2022

MOSCOW, December 6. /TASS/. Russia’s crude production increased by 2.2% in January-November 2022 to 488 mln tonnes, Deputy Prime Minister Alexander Novak told reporters.
"As much as 488 [mln tonnes] in 11 months," he said.
Earlier, Novak said Russia’s oil output in October 2022 maintained at the level of September of 9.99 mln barrels per day, adding that production was expected to remain at the same level in November as well.
Following the decision by OPEC+ and within its framework Russia will produce around 530 mln tonnes of oil and gas condensate in 2022, and 490 mln tonnes in 2023, Deputy PM said.


----------



## vettonio (6 Dic 2022)

Voy a bajar al chino a ver si lo tienen.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Dic 2022)

...........
Como se desprende de la publicación del New York Times, expertos militares de los Estados Unidos y Europa han estudiado cuidadosamente los componentes de los misiles rusos encontrados en Ucrania. Resultó que uno de los misiles para aviones X-101 se fabricó este verano. Y el segundo, e incluso más tarde, en el otoño. En cualquier caso, las marcas en las armas así lo atestiguan.

La publicación concluye que Rusia ha encontrado la forma de adquirir semiconductores y otros equipos necesario para la producción de misiles, eludiendo las sanciones, o nuestro país tenía serias existencias de componentes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Dic 2022)

En Ucrania, se detectó el sistema polaco de misiles antiaéreos S-125 Newa SC. Este sistema de defensa aérea es la modernización del sistema de defensa aérea soviético S-125 Neva-M. Su característica distintiva es el lanzador montado en el chasis del tanque T-55. 

Según los expertos militares, este sistema de defensa aérea es un arma formidable. Está totalmente equipado con sistemas electrónicos que le permiten recibir datos sobre el curso de un objetivo aéreo. Además, tiene un mayor rango de detección de objetivos.

Otra característica del C-125 Newa SC es la capacidad de trabajar en condiciones de radar difíciles.

Recientemente, Ucrania ha expresado reiteradamente su preocupación por la impotencia de sus sistemas de defensa aérea ante los ataques rusos. Con toda probabilidad, el suministro del complejo de defensa aérea polaco está destinado a llenar parcialmente este vacío. Esto significa que las armas rusas deben prestar mucha atención a la destrucción del sistema de defensa aérea de Ucrania.

Los expertos militares rusos han señalado repetidamente los esfuerzos insuficientes en esta área. Por ejemplo, los sistemas de defensa aérea ucranianos continúan operando en la línea de contacto. Recientemente, lograron derribar un helicóptero Ka-52 con la legendaria tripulación a bordo del sistema de defensa aérea Buk. Ambos pilotos murieron.

La aparición del sistema de misiles antiaéreos polaco en la línea de contacto aumenta el riesgo para los pilotos rusos.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Muerte y destrucción


El día de ayer, con ataques de diferente calibre en varias zonas del frente y de la retaguardia tanto rusa como ucraniana, fue una buena representación del estado actual de la guerra en su ámbito m…




slavyangrad.es











Muerte y destrucción


06/12/2022


El día de ayer, con ataques de diferente calibre en varias zonas del frente y de la retaguardia tanto rusa como ucraniana, fue una buena representación del estado actual de la guerra en su ámbito militar, único realmente activo en casi completa ausencia de diplomacia. Pese a ciertas buenas palabras de líderes occidentales, fundamentalmente Emmanuel Macron, que estos días ha vuelto a repetir la idea de que la arquitectura de seguridad del continente europeo debe incluir a Rusia, la diplomacia se limita actualmente al intento de reactivar proyectos económicos como el flujo de amoniaco por la tubería Togliati-Odessa, los cada vez más comunes intercambios de prisioneros y las negociaciones con las que el OIEA esperan lograr que Rusia entregue el control de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, situada en Energodar.

En un momento en el que Ucrania trata de avivar el pánico en Rusia afirmando, cada vez con más frecuencia, que busca posicionarse para un asalto final a Crimea en los próximos meses o semanas -algo escasamente realista incluso para los generales estadounidenses- y presenta la rendición militar, política y económica completa de Rusia como prerrequisito para negociar, es la situación militar la que marca la actualidad. A ella hay que sumar la guerra económica, con el anuncio de la imposición de un precio tope al que Rusia podrá vender petróleo a los países que se adhieran al acuerdo, es decir, los países del G7, la Unión Europea y sus aliados. Alexander Novak ha afirmado ya que Rusia no venderá petróleo en condiciones que no sean las de mercado aunque eso implique la reducción de la producción.

La medida busca poner a Rusia entre la espada y la pared ante la decisión de interrumpir o no esas ventas: continuar supondría subordinarse a las medidas impuestas por los países occidentales mostrando así su debilidad e interrumpirlas haría perder esos ingresos, claves para mantener la economía del país si Rusia no logra redirigir las exportaciones de crudo. Sumada a la presión militar, esta fuerte presión económica muestra que los aliados de Ucrania tienen como prioridad la derrota de Rusia, no la consecución de la paz, una situación que no da incentivo alguno a Moscú para desescalar la situación. Las palabras de Macron pueden entenderse en ese sentido: un incentivo aparente que pudiera hacer pensar a Rusia que existe una posibilidad de lograr uno de sus objetivos por medio de la diplomacia. Sin embargo, la actitud de la Unión Europea y los países de la OTAN hace exactamente un año, meses antes de que la guerra de Ucrania se extendiera de Donbass a todo el país y con ella la muerte y la destrucción, obliga a cuestionar la sinceridad de esas palabras. En aquel momento, tanto la UE como la OTAN rechazaron abiertamente cualquier negociación.

En términos puramente militares, hay que destacar cuatro escenarios diferentes que se encadenaron en el día de ayer. Por la tarde, un ataque con alrededor de 70 misiles rusos volvió a atacar las infraestructuras civiles críticas ucranianas. Los ataques, en los que Ucrania nuevamente alegó haber derribado prácticamente todos los misiles rusos, causaron apagones y cortes de suministro de agua y de acceso a internet en amplias zonas del país. A lo largo del día, Kiev denunció la muerte de dos personas, por lo que se repite también un reducido número de bajas en este tipo de ataques masivos.

El ataque, una actuación que en las últimas semanas se ha repetido en varias ocasiones y que busca, según Rusia ha afirmado abiertamente, obligar a Kiev a negociar, no puede considerarse una “venganza” por lo ocurrido tan solo horas antes. Por la mañana, se conocían las explosiones en dos bases aéreas rusas, Dyagilevo en Ryazan y Engels en Saratov, donde se hablaba de los daños sufridos en al menos dos bombarderos estratégicos Tupolev. Por la tarde, las imágenes de los satélites occidentales mostraban la ausencia de daños en la base, aunque las fuentes rusas hablan del uso de drones soviéticos, que habrían volado centenares de kilómetros hasta ser derribados (esa es, al menos, la versión ofrecida por los periodistas rusos, es decir, la versión que Rusia quiere presentar) en las inmediaciones de la base, causando daños imporatantes en varias aeronaves. Horas después, Rusia mostraba que los ataques no habían modificado la capacidad de combate con un importante ataque con misiles.

Al margen de ese doble ataque a la retaguardia rusa, en la que según las fuentes rusas perdieron la vida tres personas, las topas ucranianas continuaron también con sus habituales ataques en Donbass. Tampoco puede considerarse una forma de “venganza” por los ataques rusos el ataque contra Alchevsk o los disparos de Grads contra la ciudad de Donetsk, algo que se ha convertido ya en un hábito para las tropas ucranianas. Por la mañana, la RPL denunciaba un ataque ucraniano contra un edificio residencial en Alchevsk, una ciudad que desde 2015 se encuentra lejos del frente. Según las fuentes de la RPL, al menos nueve personas murieron en el ataque, a las al menos cuatro víctimas mortales en la ciudad de Donetsk, atacada otra vez de forma indiscriminada y a plena luz del día. Víctimas que no aparecen en los medios occidentales y daños materiales que no pueden causar, por ejemplo, cortes de suministro de agua, interrumpido desde hace meses en la ciudad más poblada de Donbass sin que esa grave situación haya causado indignación ni la más mínima compasión en la prensa internacional.

Los ataques ucranianos producidos ayer en zonas urbanas, en el caso de Donetsk de forma indiscriminada, causaron un mayor número de víctimas mortales que el ataque masivo con misiles rusos. Sin embargo, como en ocasiones anteriores, los daños materiales causados por los misiles rusos suponen un sufrimiento añadido para la población civil, que desde hace semanas sufre cortes de luz, agua y comunicaciones. Frente a ello, sus autoridades, que por medio de la _primera dama_ Olena Zelenska han querido decir a la prensa occidental que el 90% de la población ucraniana está dispuesta a soportar cortes de luz durante años, siguen apelando a la capacidad de aguante de la población y exigen a sus socios más ayuda militar para continuar la guerra “hasta la victoria”, que no la paz.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
5 de diciembre de 2022

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han vuelto a realizar ataques masivos contra infraestructuras críticas en Ucrania: han sido alcanzadas instalaciones enemigas en las regiones de Vinnitsa, Cherkasy, Khmelnytskyy, Poltava, Kyiv, Sumy, Kharkiv, Zaporizhzhya, Dnipropetrovsk, Mykolaiv y Odessa.

Los medios de defensa aérea ucranianos no lograron repeler el ataque. Hubo problemas con el suministro de electricidad y agua y con las comunicaciones en algunas regiones del país.

Durante la incursión, cayó en las inmediaciones de la localidad moldava de Briceni un misil de refuerzo que se cree que fue disparado desde el sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano S-300.

Regiones de Saratov y Riazán:

▪ Drones ucranianos atacan dos aeródromos estratégicos de las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas en Engels y Ryazan: tres miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas muertos, seis heridos.

Región de Kursk:

▪ El enemigo bombardeó las localidades fronterizas de Tetkino y Guevo, dañando edificios residenciales y un gasoducto. No hubo bajas ni heridos.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ En el sector Kupian-Svatov, las AFU atacaron posiciones AF en dirección a Liman 1, sin éxito visible.

▪ En el sector de Liman, las unidades ucranianas lanzaron una ofensiva hacia Krasnopopovka y Ploshchanka. Las fuerzas rusas rechazaron los ataques del enemigo, obligándoles a retirarse a sus líneas originales con pérdidas.

Soledar dirección:

▪ En el sector de Lisichansk, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas combaten en las inmediaciones de Belogorovka. La artillería y la aviación rusas están atacando posiciones enemigas cerca del asentamiento.

▪ En el sector de Soledar, las fuerzas rusas rompieron las líneas defensivas de la 10ª Brigada Ogsh de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, ocupando dos reductos de pelotón en Yakovlevka y tres en Belogorovka.

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut, las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Wagner atravesaron la defensa de las AFU en Opytne y en el sureste de Bakhmut. Al mismo tiempo, las unidades rusas están asaltando las posiciones de las formaciones ucranianas en los accesos a Kleshcheyevka.

▪ En el sector de Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan en la línea Shumy-Novhorodske.

Las unidades de asalto de las AFU intentaron romper las defensas rusas en los alrededores de Pivnichnoye (Kirovo). Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas rechazaron el ataque, el enemigo, habiendo perdido 20 hombres muertos y heridos, se retiró.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Durante la noche, formaciones ucranianas dispararon cohetes HIMARS contra instalaciones civiles en Alchevsk: edificios residenciales, educativos, dormitorios y una biblioteca resultaron dañados. Diez personas murieron y 28 resultaron heridas.

▪ Por la tarde, el enemigo utilizó artillería de cohetes para atacar Vrubovka, hiriendo a tres civiles.

Donets dirección:

▪ Unidades rusas de fusiles motorizados siguen combatiendo con las AFU en el centro de Marinka.

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon con artillería de cañón y cohetes zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk, incluidos edificios residenciales e instalaciones civiles de Donetsk. Al menos cuatro civiles resultaron muertos.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron un taller de una fábrica de aparatos de alta tensión en Zaporizhia, donde se fabricaban transformadores de alta tensión. El ataque a las instalaciones dificultará la reconstrucción de la infraestructura dañada en la incursión.

Frente sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Unidades de las AFU dispararon morteros contra la ciudad de Tavriisk: edificios residenciales, una escuela, un gasoducto y una línea eléctrica resultaron dañados. Los civiles no resultaron heridos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Un embargo que no existe: cómo se las arreglará Serbia sin el petróleo ruso

Ha entrado en vigor la prohibición de importar petróleo ruso a Serbia, acordada como parte del octavo paquete de sanciones de la UE. Según el primer ministro del país, el embargo afectará a su economía, pero el gobierno ha tenido tiempo de prepararse para la introducción de medidas restrictivas. Y gracias a los esfuerzos del Presidente Vucic, Serbia seguirá teniendo una relativa seguridad energética.

El petróleo ruso llegaría al país balcánico en petroleros a través del Adriático hasta el puerto croata de Omisalj, en la isla de Krk. Después, el oleoducto del Adriático (JANAF) llevó el petróleo a las ciudades serbias de Novi Sad y Pančevo. En enero, los serbios firmaron un nuevo contrato con el operador por un año más. Sin embargo, en primavera los croatas anunciaron el cese indefinido del suministro de petróleo a las refinerías serbias.

❗ En Bruselas prometieron no incluir a las empresas serbias en la lista de sanciones a cambio de un voto en el CDH de la ONU contra Rusia. Sin embargo, con la adopción del octavo paquete de sanciones, los suministros quedaron prohibidos de facto. El gobierno croata no tuvo poco que ver: según Ana Brnabić, la decisión de prohibir las importaciones de petróleo a Serbia no tuvo nada que ver con la imposición de sanciones contra Rusia, y fue vista por los dirigentes serbios como un gesto hostil hacia Serbia.

Antes del embargo, Serbia consiguió aumentar del 16% al 60% el volumen de suministros de petróleo ruso a través del oleoducto JANAF. Al mismo tiempo, su cuota en las importaciones totales de Serbia era relativamente pequeña: sólo alrededor del 17%.

Belgrado lleva meses buscando una salida a esta situación: ha estudiado formas de importar productos petrolíferos por oleoducto, ferrocarril, buque cisterna y vía fluvial. Cuando quedó claro que no se podrían evitar las sanciones, a pesar de las promesas de los funcionarios europeos de hacer una excepción con Serbia, el gobierno empezó a buscar un posible sustituto.

Estudiaron aumentar las compras a Irak y Kazajstán y también los suministros alternativos de Arabia Saudí, Irán y América Latina. Y, en general, la tarea se logró, aunque a costa de un mayor gasto del presupuesto estatal.

Pero el problema potencial para la economía serbia reside en otra parte. El país cuenta con una filial de Gazprom Neft, Naftna Industrija Srbije (NIS). Es propietaria de la refinería de Pančevo, que refina todo el petróleo importado. Y su explotación, si cesan los suministros rusos, es sencillamente inviable para los propietarios. Pero detener la refinería también significaría un desastre para los serbios, así como para toda la región.

El oleoducto de Druzhba, a través del cual Budapest obtiene petróleo ruso, se está considerando como ruta alternativa de suministro. No hace mucho, Aleksandar Vucic reveló sus planes de construir un nuevo gasoducto que una los STG serbio y húngaro.

En conjunto, representa una buena salida a largo plazo, pero implica varios matices y riesgos. Por ejemplo, la decisión de la UE de cortar el suministro a Hungría a cambio de algún tipo de compensación parece probable en las realidades actuales. Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que la refinería del Danubio, a diferencia de la serbia de Pancevo, depende casi en un 70% de la transformación del petróleo ruso, y es poco probable que el Gobierno de Viktor Orbán acepte propuestas tan "atractivas". 





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Sobre las manifestaciones contra la guerra en Italia

El pasado domingo, una manifestación en Milán contra el envío de armas italianas a Ucrania y la ampliación de las sanciones antirrusas contó con la asistencia de unas 200 personas.

▪ Entre los manifestantes se pedía la salida de Italia de la UE y la OTAN y el cierre de las bases estadounidenses en el país.

▪ En general, la situación es normal en Italia. Los propios políticos italianos lo han descrito como "inestabilidad estable": el país está plagado de grupos políticos fragmentados y la competencia entre ellos provoca frecuentes cambios de rumbo político en el país. Algunos de estos grupos intentan llamar la atención de los medios de comunicación oponiéndose activamente a ellos y atrayendo la atención con declaraciones y manifestaciones prorrusas.

Esta vez, sin embargo, la reacción de las autoridades italianas ante un suceso aparentemente mundano ha suscitado interés.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, en las mismas calles donde los medios de comunicación italianos convocaron la manifestación "prorrusa", tuvo lugar otra concentración "antifascista", con entre 300 y 500 personas y formada por representantes de movimientos de izquierda y LGTB.

Este acto fue acordado por las autoridades milanesas en apenas un par de días, a diferencia de la manifestación prorrusa, que había sido aprobada con mucha antelación.

▪ La reunión de las distintas columnas de manifestantes dio lugar a refriegas en las que participó la policía; un policía resultó herido.

▪ Según los propios participantes, Roma se está preparando seriamente para prohibir cualquier acción prorrusa a nivel legislativo, y los disturbios provocados y las refriegas con la policía serían un excelente pretexto para tal decisión.

Sin embargo, es más probable que las autoridades italianas sigan practicando este método para mantener las divisiones entre la oposición, marginando así las manifestaciones como método de protesta política en principio.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y fuego mutuo en la zona NWO durante la noche del 5 al 6 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Un UAV kamikaze ucraniano atacó un aeródromo en la región de Kursk durante la noche, un deposito de petroleo se incendió, se evitaron víctimas.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Senkivka y Sosnovka, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Slavgorod, Manujovka y Aleksandrovka, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo una patrulla contra las acumulaciones de hombres y equipos enemigos en Volokhovka, Olkhovatka, Krasnoe, Ogurtsovo, Staritsa y Strelechya.

▪ En la dirección de Starobel, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Dvurechnaya, Tabayevka, Peschany, Stelmakhovka, Makiivka, Nevsky y las afueras de Novoselovsky.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque aéreo cerca de Sporny. También atacaron objetivos en Bakhmut, Bakhmutskyy, Kleshcheyevka y el asentamiento de Druzhba.

▪En dirección a Donetsk, la aviación rusa atacó una acumulación de fuerzas enemigas cerca de Marinka y Kamianka. Los artilleros alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Avdiivka, Pervomayskoye, Krasnohorivka y Nevelske.

El enemigo volvió a bombardear la planta química Stirol en Horlivka. Donetsk y Yelenivka también fueron alcanzadas.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Ugledar, Bohoyavlenka, Prechistovka, Vremievka y Novomikhailovka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las fuerzas rusas atacaron durante la noche una instalación de las AFU en Stepne, en las afueras de Zaporizhzhya. También fueron alcanzados objetivos en Olhivske, Zaliznyne y Plavnykh.

Las formaciones ucranianas, a su vez, bombardearon Energodar y la zona industrial de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en Nikopol, Krasnohryhorivka, Marhantse, Illinka y Dobroi Nadezhda.

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en el sector sur del frente: las fuerzas rusas alcanzan objetivos en Kherson, Zolotaya Balka y Novoselka.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon Goliya Prystan y el distrito de Kakhovka de la región de Kherson.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Tras los ataques de ayer, Ucrania afirma que tardará dos días en estabilizar el sistema para volver, al menos parcialmente, a los apagones previstos, ya que una oleada de apagones está recorriendo Ucrania, acompañada de fallos masivos en la red eléctrica, debido al desequilibrio del sistema. Esto nos lleva de nuevo a la pregunta de "si todo está mal, todo va bien". Pero, por supuesto, mientras sigan funcionando las subestaciones de distribución de electricidad conectadas a las centrales nucleares, Ucrania conservará cierto margen de maniobra en la cuestión energética, aunque se haya reducido masivamente desde el 10 de octubre. Así que sin duda es necesario continuar, llevando la campaña de ataque energético a su conclusión lógica.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Rybar ya ha informado de que jóvenes que normalmente trabajan para narcotraficantes se encuentran a gusto en las filas de la "Legión Internacional de Ucrania".

Entre ellos destaca un individuo como Enrique Rodríguez León, de seudónimo Capón. Él mismo no sólo es un mercenario, sino uno de los reclutadores más activos de reclutas de la región latinoamericana, incluidos los que antes trabajaban para los cárteles mexicanos.

Los autores del canal @ophiucu Los Sombreros Blancos me compartieron que Capón ya está de regreso en Michoacán y se desempeña como policía.

Al mismo tiempo, el caballero no ha dejado de reclutar mercenarios para la Legión Internacional de Ucrania y el Sich de los Cárpatos (a pesar de que la vida en este glorioso estado se parece muy poco a un balneario). Vive, trabaja y pasea tranquilamente con un parche en forma de bandera ucraniana.

Además, Capon sigue reclutando población local en las filas de las AFU. Con un alto grado de probabilidad mantiene efectivamente comunicación con representantes del cuerpo diplomático ucraniano que de vez en cuando le envían "personas interesadas".

Por cierto, hay mucho CJNG, Unión de Carteles y escuadrones de autodefensa en el estado de Michoacán. No es seguro que la propuesta de cambiar de ubicación vaya a ser universalmente popular y entusiasta, pero es muy de esperar que en nuestras latitudes haya jóvenes violentos que no se hayan encontrado en el "garito" local.

#México #Ucrania #carteles
@sex_drugs_kahlo - Felicidad latinoamericana [no]









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Como era de esperar, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a bombardear t.me/vrogov/6372 Energodar. Varios proyectiles de 155 mm cayeron en la ciudad. Justo después de las declaraciones de ayer del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso de que Ucrania no se saldrá con la suya entregando el control de la ZNPP al OIEA ni a nadie más. Por lo tanto, el tema del terrorismo nuclear vuelve a agitarse.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en Donbás - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan su ofensiva en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdiivka y utilizan activamente la aviación para apoyar las acciones de sus grupos terrestres.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque masivo con misiles contra infraestructuras críticas en Ucrania. El ataque se dirigió contra instalaciones de Vinnitsa, Kiev, Mykolayiv, Odessa y otras regiones.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon 70 misiles Kh-101, Kh-555, Kh-22, Kh-59, Kh-31 P y Kalibr contra Ucrania. Persiste la amenaza de ataques con misiles contra instalaciones del sistema energético e infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo 17 ataques aéreos y 38 lanzacohetes. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (6 Dic 2022)

El primer ministro húngaro Viktor Orbán hizo eco de las declaraciones del mandatario francés Emmanuel Macron sobre el costo del conflicto en Ucrania al asegurar que no tiene el mismo impacto "en ambos lados del Atlántico".

*"El presidente Emmanuel Macron tiene razón: el costo de la guerra Rusia-Ucrania no es el mismo en ambos lados del Atlántico. Si queremos que la industria europea sobreviva, debemos abordar la crisis energética europea rápidamente. Ya es hora de revaluar las sanciones", escribió el líder húngaro en su cuenta de Twitter.*

Orbán hizo referencia a una entrevista reciente del mandatario francés en la que habló sobre cómo el conflicto en Ucrania ha provocado tensiones en las relaciones entre EE.UU. y la UE.

"Creo que esta administración y el presidente [Joe] Biden están personalmente muy apegados a Europa. Pero cuando miras la situación actual, de hecho, hay una desincronización", señaló Macron, explicando que la causa es el costo de la energía, ya que Europa compra gas natural al país norteamericano a precios por encima de lo que pagan los estadounidenses.

En este sentido, el jefe de Estado francés expresó que, si bien tanto Europa como EE.UU. están comprometidos "por los mismos principios" en este conflicto, "el costo de la guerra no es el mismo en ambos lados del Atlántico".

Al mismo tiempo, advirtió sobre la amenaza para la industria europea de la nueva Ley de Reducción de la Inflación (IRA, por sus siglas en inglés), que implica unos 370.000 millones de dólares en subsidios para productos de energías renovables, pero solo para aquellos de fabricación estadounidense.

Por su parte, Hungría ha rechazado en varias ocasiones la política de sanciones antirrusas, argumentando que tales medidas dañan más a la economía europea, mientras que EE.UU. se beneficia de ello.

Anteriormente, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores húngaro, Peter Szijjarto, denunció que Washington toma medidas que "provocan sospechas de violaciones de las reglas que rigen la economía mundial" en referencia a la misma IRA.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

El mando ucraniano espera nuevos ataques con misiles contra infraestructuras hoy.

Según un portavoz del mando, los ataques podrían coincidir con la festividad de las AFU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Dic 2022)

El ataque de ayer ha puesto contra las cuerdas a algunos en alguna parte, los occidentales convocan reunión urgente en la ONU…








UN Security Council to hold meeting on situation in Ukraine on Tuesday – deputy UN envoy


The permanent mission of the Russian Federation to the international organization stated that the topic of this meeting will be humanitarian issues and the protection of children




tass.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (6 Dic 2022)

Juan palomo, yo me lo guiso y yo me lo como


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Dic 2022)

El Pentágono planea producir 20.000 municiones de 155 mm al mes en la primavera para enviarlas a Ucrania y para 2025 aumentar la capacidad de producción a 40.000, dijo la secretaria de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Christine Wormuth.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Dic 2022)

Ese tabloide sensacionalista llamado BBC









“Hay personas que están comiendo alimentos para mascotas y calentando su comida con velas”: el impacto de la inflación en Reino Unido - BBC News Mundo


En algunos lugares de Reino Unido, las bolsas de pobreza se han visto exacerbadas por la histórica escalada de los precios de los alimentos y de la energía.




www.bbc.com













"Es posible que tenga que entregarle mi hija al Estado porque no tengo para pagar las cuentas" - BBC News Mundo


Una madre dice que teme ser separada de su hija discapacitada debido a los costos de la energía en Reino Unido.




www.bbc.com







> Su hija, Rosey, no puede regular su temperatura corporal y la calefacción de su casa tiene que estar encendida la mayor parte del tiempo.
> Debido a ello sus facturas *han subido a US$350 al mes.*


----------



## Argentium (6 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El Pentágono planea producir 20.000 municiones de 155 mm al mes en la primavera para enviarlas a Ucrania y para 2025 aumentar la capacidad de producción a 40.000, dijo la secretaria de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Christine Wormuth.



Trabajando por la restitución de la paz con todas sus fuerzas ...


----------



## Ultimate (6 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Ha copiado el titular sin mirar el contenido. En parte porque es un articulo de pago. Pero si se fija en lo poco que comparten, dicen GMLRS...._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora ya permite la lectura completa

_*Estados Unidos modificó los lanzacohetes Himars para evitar que Ucrania dispare misiles contra Rusia * _
*Los expertos debaten si los misiles de largo alcance para Ucrania disuadirían a Putin o ampliarían la guerra*_ 

Michael R Gordon 
Actualizado el 5 de diciembre de 2022 a las 5:47 p. m. ET 


WASHINGTON—Estados Unidos modificó en secreto los avanzados lanzacohetes Himars que le dio a Ucrania para que no puedan usarse para disparar misiles de largo alcance contra Rusia, dijeron funcionarios estadounidenses, una precaución que la administración Biden dice que es necesaria para reducir el riesgo de una guerra más amplia . con Moscú.


*Desde junio, Estados Unidos ha suministrado a las fuerzas ucranianas 20 lanzadores del sistema de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad, o Himars, y un gran inventario de cohetes guiados por satélite con un alcance de casi 50 millas. Esos cohetes, conocidos como Sistema de Cohetes de Lanzamiento Múltiple Guiado, o GMLRS, se han utilizado para atacar depósitos de municiones, suministros logísticos y centros de comando rusos en territorio ucraniano.*


Pero los lanzadores Himars tienen una característica única destinada a evitar que se conviertan en sistemas de campo de batalla aún más potentes. *Los funcionarios estadounidenses dicen que el Pentágono ha modificado los lanzadores para que no puedan disparar misiles de largo alcance, incluidos los cohetes del Sistema de Misiles Tácticos del Ejército de EE. UU., o ATACMS , que tienen un alcance de casi 200 millas.*






Un *ataque de Himars en octubre destruyó un edificio que se utilizaba como cuartel general local de las fuerzas rusas en Kupyansk, Ucrania.*


*Las modificaciones no reveladas anteriormente muestran hasta dónde ha llegado la administración Biden para equilibrar su apoyo a las fuerzas de Ucrania contra el riesgo de una escalada con Moscú . También reflejan temores entre los funcionarios de la administración de que su socio ucraniano podría dejar de cumplir su promesa de no atacar territorio ruso con armas proporcionadas por Estados Unidos.*

__El lunes, las explosiones golpearon dos bases aéreas rusas , incluida una que es un área de preparación para bombarderos de largo alcance. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso dijo que Ucrania había utilizado drones para llevar a cabo los ataques, que dañaron dos aviones y mataron a tres soldados rusos. No hay pruebas de que se haya utilizado armamento proporcionado por Estados Unidos en los ataques.
_
_Kyiv no se atribuyó formalmente la responsabilidad del ataque, pero los funcionarios ucranianos insinuaron que tenían la capacidad de penetrar profundamente en Rusia. Después de los ataques, Rusia lanzó ataques con misiles contra Ucrania.

*Estados Unidos se ha abstenido de suministrar a Ucrania misiles ATACMS de largo alcance. Pero las modificaciones aseguran que Ucrania no podría usar los lanzadores Himars que EE. disparar otros tipos de misiles de mayor alcance si Kyiv de alguna manera logra producirlos o adquirirlos, dicen las autoridades.*


El Pentágono se negó a comentar sobre las modificaciones, que según funcionarios estadounidenses involucran su hardware y software. 


“Debido a consideraciones de seguridad operativa, no comentamos públicamente sobre la configuración de los sistemas proporcionados a los aliados y socios”, dijo Air Force Brig. El general Patrick Ryder, el portavoz del Pentágono. “Estados Unidos sigue comprometido a proporcionar a Ucrania las capacidades que necesita para contrarrestar la agresión rusa”.








*El presidente Biden y sus asesores han tenido que equilibrar el apoyo a las fuerzas de Ucrania frente al riesgo de una escalada con Moscú.*


La Casa Blanca, que según funcionarios de la administración ha estado involucrada en decisiones clave sobre armas en Ucrania, se negó a comentar.


El ejército ucraniano se negó a comentar.


La administración Biden ha dicho repetidamente que las decisiones sobre una posible resolución diplomática con Rusia dependen de Kyiv y que el objetivo de Washington es poner a Ucrania en la posición más fuerte posible en caso de que se desarrollen conversaciones de paz. Pero el apoyo militar que Estados Unidos y sus aliados han brindado a Kyiv ha dado forma a lo que Ucrania puede lograr en el campo de batalla. 


Desde que Rusia reunió fuerzas para invadir Ucrania en febrero, EE. UU. ha ampliado gradualmente los tipos de armas que ha estado dispuesto a proporcionar a Kiev más allá de los misiles antitanque Javelin disparados desde el hombro que Ucrania recibió por primera vez durante la administración Trump.


Después de meses de discusión interna sobre cómo proporcionar misiles antiaéreos Stinger que no contuvieran equipo clasificado, los primeros Stingers de las existencias estadounidenses llegaron a Ucrania a fines de febrero, poco después de que comenzara la invasión rusa. Los Stingers fabricados en Estados Unidos de las naciones bálticas comenzaron a llegar a Ucrania a principios de ese mes.


En abril, los obuses M777 se enviaban a Ucrania. En mayo, el secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, dijo que Dinamarca proporcionaría misiles antibuque Harpoon de fabricación estadounidense y un lanzador desde tierra para dispararlos.


Más tarde ese mes, los funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron que proporcionarían Himars con ruedas . Esos lanzadores, dijeron los funcionarios, se usarían para disparar los GMLRS, que tienen aproximadamente el doble del alcance de los obuses. _








_ *Tropas ucranianas que utilizan el sistema Himars para atacar objetivos rusos en la región ucraniana de Zaporizhzhia, que se muestran en una imagen proporcionada por el gobierno ucraniano.*

*Para protegerse contra el riesgo de una escalada, EE. UU. obtuvo el compromiso del presidente Volodymyr Zelensky de que los lanzadores no se usarían para atacar objetivos en territorio ruso. *Ucrania ha cumplido esa promesa, que según los funcionarios ucranianos muestra que se puede confiar en Kyiv con armas de largo alcance. 


El Pentágono dijo en agosto que ha proporcionado misiles antirradiación de alta velocidad, o misiles HARM, que Ucrania dispara desde sus cazas de la era soviética para atacar los radares rusos. 


Pero la Casa Blanca se ha movido con cautela, sopesando el beneficio militar para Kyiv frente al riesgo de una escalada con Moscú, en un equilibrio que ha dejado a Ucrania sin misiles estadounidenses de largo alcance que puedan atacar el cuartel general naval, las unidades de la fuerza aérea y la logística de Rusia en Rusia. -Crimea ocupada o activos militares en territorio ruso.


*Estados Unidos se ha negado a proporcionar drones Gray Eagle MQ-1C en medio de las preocupaciones del Pentágono de que podrían usarse para atacar objetivos en Rusia.*


Las esperanzas de Ucrania de adquirir aviones occidentales a corto plazo también han sido rechazadas por la administración Biden, aunque Estados Unidos no ha descartado suministrarlos dentro de unos años después de que se resuelva el conflicto de Ucrania. 


*Un sistema importante que los rusos han advertido a Washington que no proporcione, tanto en privado como en público, son los misiles tierra-tierra de largo alcance, como los misiles ATACMS, que pueden dispararse desde los lanzadores Himars y podrían penetrar en territorio ruso. *. _





_*“Si Washington decide suministrar misiles de mayor alcance a Kyiv, entonces estará cruzando una línea roja y se convertirá en una parte directa del conflicto”, *dijo en septiembre la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova.


El presidente Biden dijo en mayo que Estados Unidos no proporcionará a Ucrania “sistemas de cohetes que ataquen a Rusia”. 


La demanda rusa de no proporcionar ATACMS a Kyiv se produce cuando ha crecido el debate entre funcionarios estadounidenses y europeos actuales y anteriores sobre si la administración Biden ha sido demasiado cautelosa al proporcionar apoyo militar a Ucrania. 

Esa disputa se intensificó a medida que Rusia bombardeó la infraestructura de Ucrania para privar a millones de civiles de electricidad, calefacción y agua disparando misiles desde territorio ruso y lanzando drones de fabricación iraní desde bases en Crimea ocupada por Rusia con virtual impunidad. 

Estados Unidos y sus aliados han tratado de ayudar a Ucrania reforzando su mosaico de defensas aéreas. Pero los esfuerzos aliados se han movido lentamente. Si bien los funcionarios ucranianos afirman que alrededor del 80% de los misiles de ataque son derribados, los que han logrado atravesar han desactivado alrededor del 50% de la red eléctrica de Ucrania , aunque los trabajadores de Ucrania están tratando de restaurarla. 

De un lado del debate están expertos como Charles Kupchan, el principal funcionario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional para Europa durante la administración Obama, quien argumenta que EE. UU. debería continuar limitando el alcance y la sofisticación de las armas proporcionadas a Ucrania, para contener el riesgo. de un conflicto más amplio con Rusia. 

*“Estados Unidos debe evitar alentar o facilitar un esfuerzo ucraniano para expulsar por completo a las fuerzas rusas de todo su territorio, incluida Crimea, un objetivo de guerra que correría un riesgo demasiado alto de incitar a [el presidente ruso Vladimir] Putin a emprender acciones aún más imprudentes. , incluido el posible uso de armas nucleares”, dijo el Sr. Kupchan*.


El otro lado incluye algunos ex funcionarios de la alianza. *Al negar a Ucrania los misiles de largo alcance y los lanzadores que pueden dispararlos, dicen, Occidente ha dado, en efecto, a Rusia las manos libres para disparar misiles de crucero y balísticos a Ucrania desde Crimea y su propio territorio y montar ataques con aviones no tripulados, sin temor de que Kyiv pudiera contraatacar. *


“Desde el 10 de octubre, Putin ha cambiado de estrategia”, dijo a The Wall Street Journal Anders Fogh Rasmussen, el ex primer ministro danés que se desempeñó como secretario general de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte de 2009 a 2014. “Ha acelerado la guerra al atacar la infraestructura civil, incluida la red de energía. Potencialmente ahora nos enfrentamos a una catástrofe humanitaria en Ucrania y no nos hemos adaptado”. 


“Si vas a detener a Putin, entonces debes disuadirlo entregando, por ejemplo, misiles de largo alcance”, agregó._


----------



## cebollin-o (6 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El Pentágono planea producir 20.000 municiones de 155 mm al mes en la primavera para enviarlas a Ucrania y para 2025 aumentar la capacidad de producción a 40.000, dijo la secretaria de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Christine Wormuth.



¿en la primavera?
¿esto va a durar tanto?


----------



## cebollin-o (6 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ojo, el misil ucraniano caído en Moldovia iba sin carga explosiva (esta intacto, dejando a un lado alguna abolladura por el impacto)...
> 
> A Polonia tiran cohetes con carga y a Moldovia no? Son mas amigos de los moldavos?



Bueno, los ucranianos ya se estrenaron en marzo bombardeando croacia:









Croacia dice que un dron de era soviética procedente de Ucrania se estrelló cerca de Zagreb


<div> <p><span class="caps">ZAGREB</span>, 11 mar – Un




es.euronews.com





(Son todo un peligro para sus vecinos)


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Bueno, los ucranianos ya se estrenaron en marzo bombardeando croacia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienen que probar cosas nuevas...


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1282758
> 
> 
> GO WOKE, GET Nuke



Reiros, pero no hace ni mes y pico estuve en Helsinki. Un colega de profesión finlandes me puso al tanto.

Están encantados con su primera ministra chachi pirulí, “She si very popular”. Las críticas a la fiesta-orgía o lo que fuese “It si a male chauvinism thing”. Vivan los inmigrantes, eso sí para limpiar las calles, taxistas asalariados y reparto de comida a domicilio y en su justa medida y número. En el sur que entren a millones mientras no lleguen al norte. Los rusos, como no, malos malísimos, cuando los escasos monumentos que tienen fueron construídos bajo dominación rusa, reconocido por ellos. Al menos a diferencia de los nazis ucranianos, que no ucranianos, no se dedican a tirarlos abajo, de momento. Ah, por cierto, allí hay mendigos por las calles brazos en pidiendo limosnas, drogatas colgados a las puertas de la Estación Central pidiendo 5 euros (aquí ya sabéis nuestros drogatas con un par de euros se conforman), colas en los banco de alimentos, las monedas de 1 y 2 ctos ni en el super te las quieren te regalan la diferencia, que hay pobreza … , luego están los ricachones, que también los hay y reconocibles por sus Tesla, por aquello de la conciencia medioambiental. La comida una mierda, salvo el salmón y y poco más. El McDonalds es un deiicatessen.

Si queréis ver lo que nos espera con la famosa agenda 2030, este es el lugar. En serio, la tontería y empanada mental que tienen encima, a la que no tardaremos en llegar no tiene parangón.


----------



## radium (6 Dic 2022)

El segundo mayor banco de Rusia, VTB, controlado por el Estado y sancionado por Occidente, denunció hoy el mayor ciberataque contra su infraestructura tecnológica en toda su historia, un jaqueo que procede desde el "exterior", según aseguró en un comunicado. "Actualmente, la infraestructura tecnológica de VTB se encuentra bajo un ciberataque sin precedentes desde el exterior. Se convirtió en el más grande no solo este año, sino también durante todo el tiempo de operación del banco", desde 1990, indicó. La entidad, excluida por Occidente del sistema interbancario internacional SWIFT por la campaña militar de Rusia en Ucrania, sostuvo que se trata de un ataque DDoS (denegación de servicio) que está "planificado y es generalizado".


----------



## eltonelero (6 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Trabajando por la restitución de la paz con todas sus fuerzas ...



mas bien su economía.... cuando falla la impresora se inicia una guerra, que muera gente es lo de menos...


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> en un pais comunista mamando polla de nomenclatura?



Antiberal no es sinónimo de comunista y usted lo sabe


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Tras los ataques de ayer, Ucrania afirma que tardará dos días en estabilizar el sistema para volver, al menos parcialmente, a los apagones previstos, ya que una oleada de apagones está recorriendo Ucrania, acompañada de fallos masivos en la red eléctrica, debido al desequilibrio del sistema. Esto nos lleva de nuevo a la pregunta de "si todo está mal, todo va bien". Pero, por supuesto, mientras sigan funcionando las subestaciones de distribución de electricidad conectadas a las centrales nucleares, Ucrania conservará cierto margen de maniobra en la cuestión energética, aunque se haya reducido masivamente desde el 10 de octubre. Así que sin duda es necesario continuar, llevando la campaña de ataque energético a su conclusión lógica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El dia de la marmota. 
Mientras tanto, otro dron en Kursk.


----------



## kraker (6 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El ataque de ayer ha puesto contra las cuerdas a algunos en alguna parte, los occidentales convocan reunión urgente en la ONU…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la escusa de los derechos humanos ya no cuela, la han utilizado para hacer tantas guerras que le han quitado todo el prestigio que tenía


----------



## Yomateix (6 Dic 2022)

Que sorpresa. Van a arruinar a mucha gente con lo que están haciendo, pero que le importará a los políticos arruinar a los ciudadanos que pagan sus abultados sueldos.....Lo más triste es que te da igual a quien votar (mucha gente está harta pero no hay alternativas) porque todos los grupos políticos son iguales, viva la "democracia" que poco se parece a como debería ser.

*La mezcla rusa de petróleo ESPO a 79 dólares en los mercados asiáticos*
La mezcla rusa de petróleo ESPO del puerto de Kozmino, en el Extremo Oriente, se vendía el lunes en los mercados asiáticos a *unos 79 dólares el barril,* casi un tercio más que el precio máximo impuesto al petróleo ruso por el G-7 y la Unión Europea, según datos de Refinitiv y estimaciones de fuentes del sector, informa Reuters.


*Tras topar el precio del petróleo, la UE debate limitar los del gas*
Los Países Bajos han intervenido en el *debate de la Unión Europea sobre si limitar los precios del gas* con una propuesta alternativa que limitaría los precios del gas, pero sólo para los compradores de propiedad estatal o apoyados por el Estado, informa Reuters.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Dic 2022)

*Los HIMARS 'capados' de Ucrania*

Los lanzadores que Washington dio a Kiev etán 'capados' para que solo puedan lanzar HIMARS, que tienen un *alcance de 80 kilómetros*, y no misiles ATACMS, de 350 kilómetros.

La razón es el miedo de EEUU a que Ucrania golpee sistemáticamente el interior de Rusia y, también, a que *algunos de sus aliados no hilen tan fino y le den a Ucrania *ATACMS.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Me alegro de que se haya reparado ya



Y de que Putin se haya recuperado de sus infartos y cánceres varios.
Se le ve bien


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El ataque de ayer ha puesto contra las cuerdas a algunos en alguna parte, los occidentales convocan reunión urgente en la ONU…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sólo se han visto resultados en Odessa y poco más. En una semana todos con luz. Rusia tiene que cambiar de estrategia para hacer los ataques más efectivos. 

Por cierto, no he vuelto a ver geranios.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El dia de la marmota.
> Mientras tanto, otro dron en Kursk.



Me meto ya en el refugio nuclear en Moscú o que?


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ...........
> Como se desprende de la publicación del New York Times, expertos militares de los Estados Unidos y Europa han estudiado cuidadosamente los componentes de los misiles rusos encontrados en Ucrania. Resultó que uno de los misiles para aviones X-101 se fabricó este verano. Y el segundo, e incluso más tarde, en el otoño. En cualquier caso, las marcas en las armas así lo atestiguan.
> 
> La publicación concluye que Rusia ha encontrado la forma de adquirir semiconductores y otros equipos necesario para la producción de misiles, eludiendo las sanciones, o nuestro país tenía serias existencias de componentes.



haha analizado por expertos. Los estrategas de sofá-cama del foro habríamos llegado a la misma conclusión sin ver ningún resto.


----------



## delhierro (6 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues sólo se han visto resultados en Odessa y poco más. En una semana todos con luz. Rusia tiene que cambiar de estrategia para hacer los ataques más efectivos.
> 
> Por cierto, no he vuelto a ver geranios.



Tienen 3 centrales nucleares, salvo que los rusos tiren para desconectarlas algo de potencia tendran siempre. Ademas pueden conectar a paises vecinos a 0 no se van a quedar al menos en las zonas fronterizas y cerca de las centrales. 

De todas formas hay mejores blancos para esas oleadas de misiles, simplemente no se aprueban en la cupula.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me meto ya en el refugio nuclear en Moscú o que?



Buena idea, y aprovechar para leer este libro


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> @Simo Hayha
> 
> Pero luego llegasteis de la selva con el regueton y los leotardos denim y aquí nos encontramos, bro...
> 
> Lo dicho, apaliza menos en el foro y vacía mas a menudo los huevos. Ya veras como poco a poco empiezas a apreciar las cosas buenas de la vida.



Con esa cara y alma lo tiene difícil.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues sólo se han visto resultados en Odessa y poco más. En una semana todos con luz. Rusia tiene que cambiar de estrategia para hacer los ataques más efectivos.
> 
> Por cierto, no he vuelto a ver geranios.



Los satélites son muy chivatos…ayer oscuridad casi total en Ucrania…solo hay que tener acceso a ellos…como en las fosas marianas…

Hoy convocatoria urgente en la ONU por occidente…no se podía saber…


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> mas bien su economía.... cuando falla la impresora se inicia una guerra, que muera gente es lo de menos...



Si muere gente son "daños colaterales", según EEUU.


----------



## dabuti (6 Dic 2022)

Noticias de TASS, todas de hace 2 horas.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (6 Dic 2022)

*Terroristas rusos capturados*




Yomateix dijo:


> *Los HIMARS 'capados' de Ucrania*
> 
> Los lanzadores que Washington dio a Kiev etán 'capados' para que solo puedan lanzar HIMARS, que tienen un *alcance de 80 kilómetros*, y no misiles ATACMS, de 350 kilómetros.
> 
> La razón es el miedo de EEUU a que Ucrania golpee sistemáticamente el interior de Rusia y, también, a que *algunos de sus aliados no hilen tan fino y le den a Ucrania *ATACMS.




*Buenas noticias = Los Ucranianos han atacado base de los terroristas a 450 Kms!! dentro de Rusia y han dañado bombardeos estratégicos*

Muy buenas noticias por primera vez los Ucranianos logran atacar las bases desde donde los terroristas rusos hacen sus ataques contra civiles Ucranianos es el ataque mas profundo en la historia de Rusia en el lugar del ataque deben haber malditos terroristas rusos eliminados.







El avión Tu-22M3 no podrá volver a volar requiere de una compleja reparación que tomaría meses















Si bien el daño es menor los Ucranianos ya pueden atacar blancos bastante profundo dentro del estado terrorista ruso.

También le acaban de quemar a las ratas un deposito de petroleo en Kursk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿en la primavera?
> ¿esto va a durar tanto?



Ya pusimos hace meses la entrevista con un general ruso que calculaba entre 2025-2027. Evidentemente todo será con un acuerdo.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los satélites son muy chivatos…ayer oscuridad casi total en Ucrania…solo hay que tener acceso a ellos…como en las fosas marianas…
> 
> Hoy convocatoria urgente en la ONU por occidente…no se podía saber…



@Hercules, el punto mío es que lo de apagar las bombillas no es suficiente. Los suministros al ejército siguen llegando.


----------



## Decipher (6 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿en la primavera?
> ¿esto va a durar tanto?



Al parecer la gran ofensiva ucraña va a ser en verano.


----------



## Octubrista (6 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ......
> La publicación concluye que Rusia ha encontrado la forma de adquirir semiconductores y otros equipos necesario para la producción de misiles, eludiendo las sanciones, o nuestro país tenía serias existencias de componentes.



Todos, menos los líderes occidentales, sabíamos que entre los cientos de empresas chinas, indias, y alguna vietnamita (que fabrican chips antiguos por deslocalización de compañías chinas), iban a poder suministrar componentes para ese mercado, que tampoco tiene ningún secreto tecnológico, ni necesita de tecnología punta.

Lo mismo da un pequeño circuito integrado para un teléfono móvil, como para regular un AA, un motor eléctrico de una bici, o un dron de usar y tirar; en el fondo hay millones de fabricaciones semanales para todo tipo de dispositivo, y no se puede controlar, ni por lo tanto sancionar.

El mundo de 2022 nada tiene que ver con el de 1986 y la caída de la URSS.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Dic 2022)

*Se informa que alrededor de 200 tanques T-90M "Breakthrough" más nuevos han llegado a la zona NMD.*
Hoy, 12:08

Un lote de los últimos tanques rusos T-90M "Proryv" se ensambló en Uralvagonzavod en Nizhny Tagil. Los vehículos de combate están equipados con un sistema de protección inteligente contra los sistemas de misiles antitanque American Javelin. Cuando es capturado por el sistema de guía de misiles, el tanque girará automáticamente la torreta hacia el enemigo.

Según los expertos militares, los nuevos tanques pueden desempeñar un papel decisivo no solo para mantener la línea de defensa, sino también para realizar operaciones ofensivas. Tenga en cuenta que los vehículos de combate llegaron justo a tiempo. Debido al deshielo otoñal, el uso de los equipos en las últimas semanas ha sido complicado. Sin embargo, con la llegada del clima frío, el suelo se congelará y habrá oportunidades más que suficientes para usar tanques. 

Recordemos, recientemente se supo que antes de finales de este año, la República Checa suministrará a Ucrania 90 tanques T-72 de la República Checa. Ahora podemos decir con confianza que estos vehículos de combate recibirán un oponente más que digno frente al "Breakthrough" ruso T-90M.

Según el canal de telegramas "Tankists of the Southern Military District", alrededor de 200 nuevos tanques T-90M "Proryv" han llegado a la zona de la operación militar especial. Pero es posible que las entregas de equipos militares modernos continúen en un futuro próximo.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

Un ciudadano aleman, atraviesa ilegalmente la frontera polaco-bielorrusa y solicita asilo como refugiado, huye de la sociedad lgtbi y de las malas condiciones laborales en la UE.

Economía / Unión Europea y Eurozona
6 de diciembre, 07:57
*El alemán huyó a Bielorrusia, un bicho raro o el primer golondrina?*
*Cómo la crisis hace que los europeos vayan a esperar el invierno a donde hace calor, hay gas y luz*

Dmitry Rodionov






Foto: Vitaliy Nevar / TASS
El material se comenta en:

Vadim Trukhachev


Vsevolod Shimov
El servicio fronterizo de Bielorrusia detuvo a un ciudadano alemán en la frontera que ingresó a la república para obtener el estatus de refugiado.
“Cerca de la frontera con Polonia el 4 de diciembre, el escuadrón fronterizo bielorruso detuvo a un hombre que inmediatamente solicitó el estatus de refugiado en nuestro país. En el curso de otros procedimientos, se estableció que el extranjero es ciudadano alemán ", dijo el Comité de Fronteras del Estado de Bielorrusia en un comunicado.
El detenido calificó el deterioro de las condiciones de vida en su tierra natal como la razón de su decisión de cambiar su lugar de residencia, señaló la agencia.
Cómo entender esto? Los alemanes, en medio del rápido deterioro de las condiciones de vida debido a las crisis de combustible y alimentos, comenzaron a abandonar lentamente el país? Pero por qué a Rusia y Bielorrusia? Porque tenemos gas, calefacción y electricidad?
De alguna manera apenas puedo creerlo. Casos similares cuando huyen de nosotros, y no al revés, son extremadamente raros ...


- Sí, tales casos son raros. Y es poco probable que participen, estoy seguro* Profesor Asociado de la Facultad de Relaciones Internacionales y Estudios Regionales Extranjeros de la Universidad Estatal Humanitaria de Rusia* *Vadim Trukhachev*.
- Los europeos tienen demasiados prejuicios contra Rusia y Bielorrusia. Además, necesitan una visa, pero no están acostumbrados. Por lo tanto, irán a países cálidos para tomar el sol.
*"SP" : - La razón de su decisión fue que el alemán detenido calificó el deterioro de las condiciones de vida en su tierra natal. De qué estamos hablando?*
LEE TAMBIÉN
Se podría usar un avión no tripulado israelí para atacar la base aérea estratégica de Rusia en EngelsLos drones de ataque tipo Harop Tel Aviv podrían transferir secretamente a Kiev para vengarse de la cooperación de Moscú con Irán
“Puedes adivinar aquí.". Podría ser un resfriado banal en la casa. Pero puede haber la notoria "tolerancia" y propaganda LGBT. Puede haber insatisfacción con el dominio de los migrantes en Alemania. Tal vez fatiga por los altos impuestos. Puede haber motivos puramente personales.
*"SP" : - ¿Se deteriorará el nivel de vida de los europeos a medida que crezca la crisis actual?? ¿Es posible predecir la migración de europeos??*
- Sí, el nivel de vida se deteriorará. Pero la emigración masiva de europeos es poco probable. A menos que en invierno prefieran conducir hasta los bordes cálidos siempre que sea posible para mantenerse calientes.
*"SP" : - Y donde? Donde puedes sobrevivir a la crisis en Europa? America? Asia?*
- Más bien, es Turquía, los países del Magreb, el sudeste asiático y América Latina. No necesitan una visa allí. No irán a los Estados Unidos: hay beneficios demasiado pequeños y altos delitos. A menos que Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda puedan considerar.
*"SP" : - Cuánta más o menos emigración masiva afectará a Alemania y otros países europeos? ¿Qué pueden hacer para prevenir este escenario??*
- No se espera la migración masiva. Pero para mejorar las condiciones de vida, se necesitan compromisos con Rusia, para lo cual los políticos europeos aún no están listos. Están seguros de que exprimirán y aplastarán a Rusia, y esto dará sus frutos a todas las dificultades temporales.
*"SP" : - Esta situación es beneficiosa para nosotros? Podemos intentar traer algunos especialistas desde allí?*
“Podemos pagarles más que Alemania, Suiza o Canadá."? O incluso Brasil y México, donde claramente no hay suficientes especialistas? Tendríamos suficiente para que nuestros ciudadanos proporcionen primero. Entonces, solo unos pocos casos de mudarnos a nosotros son posibles ...
"Es difícil decir cuál es la verdadera motivación para el acto de esta persona", cree *Asesor del Presidente de la Asociación Rusa de Estudios Bálticos Vsevolod Shimov*.
- Quizás tenga algunos problemas con la ley en su tierra natal, tal vez solo un monstruo que decidió aumentar su exageración y llamar la atención.
*"SP" : - Por lo general, corre en la dirección opuesta. Los casos en que estadounidenses y europeos buscan refugio en Rusia y Bielorrusia son raros?*
- Los casos son individuales, pero los hay. El año pasado, un soldado polaco se mudó a Bielorrusia *Emil Chechenia*, quien habló sobre el hecho de que participó en las represalias de los guardias fronterizos polacos sobre los refugiados del Medio Oriente que huyeron a Europa desde Bielorrusia. Una historia bastante extraña, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que Chechenia fue encontrada ahorcada. También puede recordar la historia de un niño ruso de Letonia que resultó herido por entrevistarlo *Lukashenko*. La familia se vio obligada a mudarse a Bielorrusia y recibió la ciudad bajo un procedimiento acelerado. En el caso de la Federación de Rusia, esto, por supuesto. *Edward Snowden*, el ejemplo más famoso. Pero tales casos están realmente aislados
*"SP" : - Todo es tan malo en Alemania?*
- Por supuesto, la economía alemana está pasando por tiempos difíciles, pero no tanto como para que los alemanes fueran masivamente a Bielorrusia. Incluso si alguna emigración económica significativa comienza allí, claramente no es del este.
*"SP" : - Y donde?*
- Creo que Estados Unidos, que ya está activamente involucrado en el atractivo de las corporaciones y preocupaciones alemanas, realmente se convertirá en la dirección más probable. En Asia, es poco probable que el clima no sea el mismo y que la cultura empresarial sea diferente. El capitalismo mundial se basa en el principio del centroperiférico, y los principales flujos migratorios generalmente se dirigen desde la periferia al centro. Hoy, Estados Unidos sigue siendo este centro, no importa cuánto queramos regresar.
LEE TAMBIÉN
Estado del poste: Todo incluido, viola a quien quierasPolonia comienza la anexión progresiva de Ucrania al otorgar a sus ciudadanos derechos especiales en este país
*"SP" : - Y si alguien viene a nosotros, colóquelos donde? Tal vez valga la pena inflar la campaña de propaganda de esto: dicen, los europeos están huyendo hacia nosotros, fomentando la migración en todos los sentidos?*
“No creo que tenga un sentido especial.". Como dije, europeos, si comienzan a irse, obviamente en la otra dirección. No subestimes el margen de seguridad de la economía europea, es genial. Además, en invierno, las casas de los europeos son tradicionalmente significativamente más frías que las nuestras: están acostumbradas a vivir con las baterías apagadas
*"SP" : - Cuánta más o menos emigración masiva afectará a Alemania y otros países europeos?*
- Si comienza la salida de especialistas altamente calificados, esto, por supuesto, se convertirá en un problema. En realidad, Rusia se enfrenta a las consecuencias de la "fuga de cerebros" hoy, cuando resultó que no tenemos industrias enteras, y se pierden especialistas y escuelas científicas. Es suficiente ver cuán difícil es y en qué tormento estamos tratando de revivir la industria de aviones civiles, aunque en la URSS esta industria estaba a nivel mundial. Algo como esto es teóricamente posible en Alemania. Pero honestamente no creo que la salida de especialistas allí tome las proporciones que teníamos cuando la URSS colapsó. Estados Unidos, por supuesto, está interesado en debilitar a Alemania y la UE, pero Washington tampoco necesita que colapsen por completo. Washington necesita aliados, débiles y subordinados, pero no indefensos.
*"SP" : - Y de alguna manera podemos atraer a sus especialistas?*
- Los especialistas occidentales irán a salarios altos y condiciones de trabajo apropiadas. Es decir, dicho especialista será costoso. Teóricamente, creo que Rusia podría permitírselo. Pero para esto necesitamos reducir el consumo y el hedonismo, por lo cual nuestras élites pecan.
*Unión Europea y Eurozona*
Yaroslav Kaczynski predijo que los polacos desaparecerían debido al alcoholismo femenino
Duda: algunos de la UE quieren lograr un cambio de poder en Polonia a cualquier costo
Medvedev cayó sobre Scholz y la "tía" von der Leyen
Polonia requiere que Scholz "explique profundamente" las palabras sobre la revisión de la frontera polaco-alemana









Немец сбежал в Белоруссию - фрик или первая ласточка? - Свободная Пресса - Кризис в Европе. Кризис новости. Кризис в Европе сегодня. Экономический кризис в Европе. Энергетический кризис в Европе. Глобальный кризис 2022. Кризис 2022.


Как кризис заставляет европейцев ехать пережидать зиму туда, где тепло, есть газ и свет




svpressa.ru


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

*Eventos en Ucrania antes del 21 de diciembre: 00 el 5 de diciembre: información sobre ataques en aeródromos rusos, Estados Unidos empeoró los HIMARS entregados a las Fuerzas Armadas*





*Rusia*
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia informó que las pérdidas confirmadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (VSU) en la línea de contacto de esta última día ascendió a más de 220 militares, dos tanques y 21 unidades de equipo militar ligero.
Al mismo tiempo, siete puntos de control enemigos, un depósito de municiones, 72 unidades de artillería y 193 áreas de acumulación de mano de obra y equipo de las Fuerzas Armadas se vieron afectados. Dos aviones, dos helicópteros, diez drones y dos cohetes también fueron derribados.





Además, oficialmente confirmado Ataque de UAV en aeródromos militares rusos en las regiones de Riazán y Saratov. Fueron interceptados, pero los escombros colapsados dañaron ligeramente la piel de dos aviones. Como resultado, tres militares fueron asesinados, cuatro fueron llevados al hospital.
Según los datos fuentes escuela militar *Alexandra Kotsa*, Se utilizó el Tu-141 soviético "Strizh", cruzando libremente cientos de kilómetros de territorio ruso.
La respuesta a esta acción fue un duro golpe para las instalaciones de energía, gestión y comunicaciones de Ucrania en todo el país. Los 17 objetivos asignados se vieron afectados y los problemas con el suministro de electricidad, agua y calor se intensificaron nuevamente en las regiones.
*La situación en Donbass*
VSU continuar transferir reservas bajo Bakhmut para contener unidades rusas. Las peleas callejeras están en curso en los Experimentados, los enfoques de Kleshcheyevka son asaltados, en los que el 53o equipo ucraniano está defendiendo.
Para fortalecer la carretera Bakhmut-Soledar, están involucradas partes de la 57a brigada, 11 instalaciones de artillería fueron transferidas desde Pokrovsk por ferrocarril. También se informa la llegada de un nuevo lote de mercenarios checos y alemanes.





*Ucrania*
The Wall Street Journal con referencia a funcionarios estadounidenses informes, que el ejército de los EE. UU. Modificó en secreto las instalaciones reactivas de HIMARS para que no pudieran utilizarse para disparar contra el territorio de la Federación de Rusia.
Además, durante uno de los intentos de repeler un ataque diario ruso, una parte integral del misil antiaéreo ucraniano cayó en territorio moldavo, pero no se rompió. Una patrulla policial local descubrió un cuerpo cilíndrico.

*Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia: el sistema de defensa aérea destruyó los UAV de Ucrania mientras intentaba atacar los aeródromos de Dyagilevo y Engels*






El ejército ucraniano intentó atacar los aeródromos rusos de Dyagilevo y Engels. Los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas aprovecharon los aviones no tripulados. Volaron a una altitud extremadamente baja. Sin embargo, el sistema de defensa aérea ruso pudo destruirlos, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.
Los fragmentos de los drones explotados dañaron ligeramente la piel del casco de dos aviones, sumados en el departamento militar.


----------



## ROBOTECH (6 Dic 2022)

El principal motivo por el que EEUU le está pegando fuego al planeta:







Teniendo en cuenta que la mitad del alto gasto militar americano se va en:
-Mantener una flota de 11 portaaviones.
-Pensiones para veteranos del ejército.
-Armamento caro.

El presupuesto militar de China es mucho más cercano al americano de lo que parece, y aumentando un 6 o 7% anual mientras el de EEUU apenas aumenta.



*Scholz de Alemania: Debemos evitar dividir el mundo en bloques al estilo de la Guerra Fría*

BERLÍN, 5 dic (Reuters) - El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz advirtió contra la creación de una nueva Guerra Fría dividiendo el mundo en bloques y pidió que se haga todo lo posible para construir nuevas asociaciones, en un artículo de opinión para la revista Foreign Affairs publicado en línea el Lunes.

Occidente debe defender los valores democráticos y proteger las sociedades abiertas, "pero también debemos evitar la tentación de volver a dividir el mundo en bloques", escribió Scholz en el artículo.









Germany's Scholz: We must avoid dividing world into Cold War-style blocs


German Chancellor Olaf Scholz warned against creating a new Cold War by dividing the world into blocs and called for every effort to be made to build new partnerships, writing in an opinion piece for Foreign Affairs magazine published online on Monday.




www.reuters.com






Habla de "sociedades abiertas"... la misma terminología que usa Soros.


----------



## Elimina (6 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ese tabloide sensacionalista llamado BBC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues ahora que viene el solsticio de invierno y por ende Navidad, para seguir dando pena van a tener que competir con las ONG y los niños de África. Allí las mujeres no se plantear dar a sus hijos al estado, bastante tienen con darles de beber agua limpia.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Exacto, por eso quiero una Europa no liberal y que los liberales se vayan a la angloesfera a vivir como quieren, y yo y los que piensan como yo - la mayoría de la población - pueda vivir como quiero, en un país antiliberal.



Esa es la razón por la que sois peligrosos, porque pretendéis imponer lo que vosotros queréis…no hay nada que tenga tanta falta de empatía como un estatista como tu


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Dic 2022)

Hay que reciclar piezas en ucraina.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ...........
> Como se desprende de la publicación del New York Times, expertos militares de los Estados Unidos y Europa han estudiado cuidadosamente los componentes de los misiles rusos encontrados en Ucrania. Resultó que uno de los misiles para aviones X-101 se fabricó este verano. Y el segundo, e incluso más tarde, en el otoño. En cualquier caso, las marcas en las armas así lo atestiguan.
> 
> La publicación concluye que Rusia ha encontrado la forma de adquirir semiconductores y otros equipos necesario para la producción de misiles, eludiendo las sanciones, o nuestro país tenía serias existencias de componentes.



No solo eso, es que rusia fabrica chips, es una tecnología que existe desde hace años y no tiene ningún secreto.
Si hilamos finos lo que les faltan son las impresoras de última tecnología para realizar un litografiado de pistas más pequeño y en eso se están poniendo al día, pero a un misil le es más conveniente unas pistas gruesas menos proclives a fallos que unas pistas extremadamente finas y encima Rusia quiera pasar de la litografia de rayos ultravioletas extremos y dar el salto a la de rayos X directamente, la tecnología de EUV ( litografía ultravioletas extrema) fue posible gracias a los conocimientos y desarrollos rusos por eso no es una tecnología nueva para ellos, aunque carezcan actualmente de maquinas industriales de EAV.









Rusia responde a EE.UU y la UE: rayos X para crear sus propios chips


EE.UU y la UE ya tienen respuesta de Rusia: un programa para crear chips mediante rayos X gracias a unos nuevos escáneres para obleas.




hardzone.es




...
Lo curioso de todo esto es que la actual tecnología de vanguardia en el grabado de las obleas, EUV, fue en parte posible por los conocimientos rusos que luego se emplearon en ASML y que ahora no podrá disfrutar. Por lo tanto, el objetivo del MIET no es más que crear una máquina litográfica, un escáner que no debe tener máscaras basada en un sincrotón de rayos X, y a ser posible con una fuente de plasma.

_El más difícil todavía, si lo consigue se pone en la cabecera mundial de crear chips._


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No solo eso, es que rusia fabrica chips, es una tecnología que existe desde hace años y no tiene ningún secreto.
> Si hilamos finos lo que les faltan son las impresoras de última tecnología para realizar un litografiado de pistas más pequeño y en eso se están poniendo al día, pero a un misil le es más conveniente unas pistas gruesas menos proclives a fallos que unas pistas extremadamente finas y encima Rusia quiera pasar de la litografia de rayos ultravioletas extremos y dar el salto a la de rayos X directamente, la tecnología de EUV ( litografía ultravioletas extrema) fue posible gracias a los conocimientos y desarrollos rusos por eso no es una tecnología nueva para ellos, aunque carezcan actualmente de maquinas industriales de EAV.
> 
> 
> ...



Independientemente de eso, con el poco tiempo que han tenido lo más sencillo es que China les estén vendiendo los chips.


----------



## dabuti (6 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ese tabloide sensacionalista llamado BBC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no es nada comparado con la miseria que tienen montada los Bastardos Unidos.

Pobreza a raudales y trabajadores pobres de 15 horas diarias por 1.800 USD y alquileres que no bajan de 1.000 con la alimentación el doble de cara que en España, sin transporte público salvo en megaurbes y usando el coche hasta para cagar en el resto.

Sin estudos universitarios, en los que te has gastado y debes al acabar un mínimo de 130.000 USD, y frecuentemente con ellos salvo que seas médico o abogado, llevarás una vida miserable como 100 millones de americanos.


----------



## arriondas (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esa es la razón por la que sois peligrosos, porque pretendéis imponer lo que vosotros queréis…no hay nada que tenga tanta falta de empatía como un estatista como tu



Eso es precísamente lo que queréis hacer vosotros, por ejemplo con los valores. Imponerlos a los demás, gusten o no.

Quienes carecen de toda clase de empatía son los liberales a carta cabal, bien lo sé yo. Pero que muy bien.


----------



## John Nash (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esa es la razón por la que sois peligrosos, porque pretendéis imponer lo que vosotros queréis…no hay nada que tenga tanta falta de empatía como un estatista como tu



Tu quieres imponer el anarco capitalismo. O sea un estatalismo corporativo centrado unicamente en las rentas del capital sin contrapoderes. Es decir, hacia lo que vamos o estamos ya. Esta guerra es por recursos que disfrutarían con muchos margenes los agentes privados y parasitarios del capital. La ausencia de empatía está del lado de los que priorizan la acumulación de bienes materiales por encima del bienestar general.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

*Europa comprará petróleo ruso bajo la apariencia de una "mezcla maltesa".*

Los países europeos han impuesto embargos y precios marginales para el petróleo ruso. Las sanciones causarán problemas a la economía rusa, pero las materias primas nacionales continuarán vendiéndose en el mercado mundial, señala un economista independiente *Dmitry Adamidov *y politólogo, experto del Instituto de países de la CEI *Alexander Dudchak*.




Los europeos impusieron un embargo de petróleo contra la economía rusa
El tema principal del día es la introducción por parte de Occidente de un precio máximo y un embargo al petróleo ruso.
Ambas instituciones existieron hasta el 5 de diciembre de 2022, pero en el marco de los estados anglosajones, y ahora los países de la UE se han sumado a los estadounidenses y los británicos, que hasta 2022 compraron 3,5 millones de barriles de materias primas nacionales por día.
La UE y otros estados hostiles se negaron a trabajar con el petróleo ruso a un precio superior a $ 60 por barril.
*Grupo de medios "Patriota" *y la Agencia Federal de Noticias (FAN) discutió este tema en una conferencia de prensa "¿El embargo al petróleo ruso afecta la economía rusa"?.
*El petróleo ruso continuará vendiéndose*


> “La trama con el precio máximo tiene un objetivo: reestructurar la estructura del comercio del petróleo. Se trata del hecho de que los intermediarios europeos son expulsados de allí, y la Federación de Rusia venderá materias primas a Asia oa través de empresas estadounidenses ", concluye el economista Dmitry Adamidov.



La única excepción se hace para el suministro de petróleo a través del oleoducto Druzhba.


> “El techo está destinado a expulsar de las estructuras del mercado que no deberían estar allí. Formalmente, dejaremos de suministrar petróleo a la Unión Europea, pero físicamente las materias primas continuarán allí debido a la orientación de las refinerías europeas ”, afirma Adamidov.



Un ejemplo sorprendente aquí es la situación en la refinería "Lukoil" en Italia y Bulgaria.


> “En los periódicos, será una mezcla letona, maltesa, o tal vez china e india. Esto no es muy bueno en términos de impuestos e informes, pero los tiempos son tales que no funciona de manera diferente ", resume Adamidov.



Europa continuará comprando petróleo ruso solo más caro y en las jurisdicciones que son correctas desde el punto de vista de los curadores estadounidenses.




El embargo petrolero ruso fue parte del sexto paquete de sanciones de la UE


> “La situación se asemeja a un viejo esquema cuando Rusia vendió petróleo a Occidente e invirtió en bonos del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos (gobierno de los Estados Unidos). Ahora Moscú está en EE. UU. Los bonos del Tesoro no invierten, pero ella tiene un intermediario en la venta de materias primas ”, concluye Adamidov.



Todo esto complicará la exportación de petróleo ruso, pero afectará más a los europeos. Los estadounidenses, a diferencia de la UE, tienen una gran cantidad de sus propias materias primas que se exportan y lazos estrechos con los países de Oriente Medio.
Los europeos tendrán que reconstruir su propio mercado petrolero, donde todo se volverá mucho más caro.
*Europa sufrirá más*


> "La situación es aún peor para los europeos: el petróleo es un producto que encontrará su camino, a pesar de los problemas en forma de escasez de flota de petroleros y el hecho de que las tuberías no se colocan en todas partes", concluye Alexander Dudchak, un experto en el Instituto de Países de la CEI.



Los compradores de petróleo ruso seguramente se encontrarán en cualquier desarrollo de la situación.


> “India y China comprarán petróleo ruso de todos modos. Se ha transmitido información de que la Federación de Rusia está buscando petroleros para la exportación. Queda por esperar los datos sobre cuánto se presentarán estos buques ”, resume Dudchak.



Puede salir de esta situación solo creando su propia flota de petroleros.


> "Dice mucho que lleva tiempo, pero los alemanes también compran GNL en Qatar con entrega en 2026", dijo Dudchak.



Este problema debe resolverse con calma y sistemáticamente, y hasta ahora, Rusia no tiene grandes problemas momentáneos.


> “Los ingresos de divisas del petróleo durante la primera mitad del año son grandes para la Federación de Rusia, pero Moscú no puede venderlos en la compra de los bienes necesarios. Ahora tendremos que cambiar las direcciones de las importaciones de la UE a China y otros países, y es mejor lanzar nuestra propia producción, donde el país no dependerá del volumen entrante de la moneda ", dijo Dudchak.







Rusia necesita reformar la economía nacional
Rusia continúa viviendo de acuerdo con las reglas del FMI cuando el tipo de cambio del rublo se determina sobre la base de los ingresos actuales de divisas.


> “Los proyectos y gastos rusos se forman a partir de la cantidad de dólares recibidos. La salida de esta situación se ha discutido muchas veces: es necesario llevar a cabo nuestras propias emisiones bajo el desarrollo de la producción en la Federación de Rusia ”, resume Dudchak.



Por lo tanto, junto con la búsqueda de mercados petroleros alternativos, es necesario pensar en el desarrollo de la economía nacional. La situación en el mercado de productos básicos motiva a Rusia a comenzar reformas estructurales de la economía nacional, que se ha discutido durante muchos años.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No solo eso, es que rusia fabrica chips, es una tecnología que existe desde hace años y no tiene ningún secreto.
> Si hilamos finos lo que les faltan son las impresoras de última tecnología para realizar un litografiado de pistas más pequeño y en eso se están poniendo al día, pero a un misil le es más conveniente unas pistas gruesas menos proclives a fallos que unas pistas extremadamente finas y encima Rusia quiera pasar de la litografia de rayos ultravioletas extremos y dar el salto a la de rayos X directamente, la tecnología de EUV ( litografía ultravioletas extrema) fue posible gracias a los conocimientos y desarrollos rusos por eso no es una tecnología nueva para ellos, aunque carezcan actualmente de maquinas industriales de EAV.
> 
> 
> ...



*La invención de los científicos rusos ayudará a crear una nueva generación de chips optoelectrónicos*



Un método único para formar nanoantenas ópticas, desarrollado por científicos rusos, ayudará a aumentar el rendimiento de la electrónica y las computadoras. El método se basa en una nueva fuente de radiación óptica con control eléctrico, que acelerará enormemente la transferencia de información dentro de los microcircuitos.

El estudio fue realizado por físicos de la Universidad Académica Nacional de Investigación de San Petersburgo. Zh.I. Academia Rusa de Ciencias Alferov (SPbAU), Universidad Estatal de San Petersburgo (SPbGU), Universidad Nacional de Investigación ITMO, Universidad Politécnica de San Petersburgo Pedro el Grande (SPbPU): todas estas universidades forman parte del consorcio del Centro de Competencia NTI "Fotónica ".

Según los científicos, aumentar el rendimiento de los sistemas de procesamiento de información se ha convertido en una de las principales tareas en el desarrollo de la tecnología informática. Hoy en día, para esto, se usa ampliamente el método de operación en paralelo de muchos núcleos de computación como parte del procesador. Al mismo tiempo, resulta que la velocidad de comunicación entre los núcleos afecta el rendimiento general del dispositivo incluso más que la velocidad de los núcleos individuales.

“Como muestra la práctica, la mayor velocidad de conexión se puede lograr utilizando líneas de fibra óptica, que se utilizan ampliamente, por ejemplo, para la comunicación entre estaciones de trabajo. Pero para la comunicación dentro de las unidades informáticas, todavía se utilizan conductores metálicos clásicos. Por lo tanto, la integración de elementos fotónicos y electrónicos en microchips optoelectrónicos de nueva generación con líneas ópticas internas puede ayudar a aumentar el rendimiento informático al aumentar la velocidad de los flujos de información dentro del microcircuito”, dijo Denis Lebedev, investigador principal del Laboratorio de Fuentes de Energía Renovable de la Universidad Alferov.

Todos los elementos de la fotónica se pueden dividir en tres grandes grupos según su finalidad: fuentes de señales ópticas, dispositivos para su procesamiento y medios de transmisión de información. Una fuente ultracompacta de radiación óptica controlada eléctricamente debería convertirse en uno de los elementos clave del nuevo sistema optoelectrónico. Pero las soluciones existentes en esta área aún no son lo suficientemente buenas para un uso generalizado en circuitos optoelectrónicos integrados. Por ejemplo, los láseres de cavidad vertical, los láseres de microanillo/microdisco o los láseres de nanopartículas individuales utilizan cavidades ópticas sobredimensionadas, mucho más grandes que una puerta de transistor de silicio típica.

Un grupo de científicos propuso su concepto de una fuente de radiación óptica a nanoescala utilizando el fenómeno de resonancia de plasmón local (es decir, oscilaciones resonantes de electrones).

“La diferencia más importante entre los resonadores y antenas plasmónicos y los microrresonadores convencionales son sus dimensiones geométricas mucho más pequeñas. En la fuente propuesta, los fotones se producen como resultado del llamado "tunelización inelástica de electrones", un fenómeno cuántico que acompaña al paso de una corriente de túnel a través de una estrecha brecha de vacío, un "nanocontacto", explicó Denis Lebedev.

La eficiencia de la fuente resulta ser máxima si el nanocontacto está conectado con una nanoantena, una estructura que aumenta la densidad local de los estados ópticos debido al fenómeno de resonancia de plasmones y permite que los fotones se emitan hacia esa región del espacio, desde donde se emiten. luego entrará en la línea óptica.

Además, los autores del proyecto desarrollaron una técnica original para la formación de nanoantenas ópticas utilizando un microscopio de efecto túnel. Se aplicó un pulso de corriente a través de la sonda del microscopio, que afectó localmente la superficie de la película, que constaba de capas de oro y silicio. En el lugar del impacto, se formó una estructura compuesta que tenía las propiedades de una nanoantena óptica con un tamaño de solo 60 nanómetros. El microscopio de efecto túnel permite posicionar la punta de la sonda con una precisión de una fracción de nanómetro, formando conjuntos de nanoantenas en las áreas deseadas del microchip. En los experimentos realizados, se registró la radiación óptica generada por las nanoantenas cuando eran excitadas por una corriente de efecto túnel que fluía a través de un nanocontacto de vacío formado por la sonda del microscopio y la superficie del chip.

Así, se observó por primera vez el funcionamiento de una nueva fuente de radiación óptica con un tamaño inferior a 100 nm, comparable en orden de magnitud con las dimensiones características de los elementos de los microchips modernos. Los resultados obtenidos abren la perspectiva de crear una nueva generación de chips optoelectrónicos de alto rendimiento y eficiencia.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a través de Shoigu, acaba de confirmar que más de 8300 soldados ucranianos murieron en Noviembre.
También se destruyeron 149 tanques, 300 vehículos de transporte, 5 aviones y 10 helicópteros.

Un buen mes para la desnazificación en Ucrania.
Por otros cuantos meses así!
Chin chin


----------



## Burbruxista (6 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> emos ido hengañaos...



Madre mía qué patético, pero si parece el niño acosado en el colegio tratando de hacerse el compi con el acosador.

“Claro, ejjqueeee, tomáis decisiones que os benefician, y lo entiendo ¿eh?, pero ejque no pensáis en nosotros, y no os dais cuenta que nos estáis perjudicando, ¡pero si yo estoy de acuerdo con lo que hacéis!, deberíamos ir en conjunto y tomar decisiones a la vez, bla, bla, bla…”

Si lo que pretenden es dar imagen de debilidad, mejor que esto no lo pueden hacer.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

Meanwhile en el estado heredero del 18 de Julio...


----------



## amcxxl (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

"China, ayudanos contra Rusia para que luego te podamos atacar tranquilos..."


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> El avión Tu-22M3 no podrá volver a volar requiere de una compleja reparación que tomaría meses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los drones del ataque a la base aerea despegaron de territorio ruso, celulas pro-ucranianas de traidores.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (6 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Algo que habría que recordar, sobre todo a los hermanos cobrisos al otro lado del charco, para los cuales esto es un ejercicio de bufandeo sin mas.
> 
> En la ultima GM, los europeos nos dejamos quizás 50 millones de tíos en una "aventura" de tan solo 6 años, mientras el cobrizamen andaba jugueteando con sus monos en la selva; 80 años mas tarde se erigen en voz de la OTAN desde foros hispanohablantes    ojo, la culpa es NUESTRA...



Que nos devuelvan el puto oro que es nuestro por derecho y se dejen de pamplinas. Ostia ya!,!


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

El material de guerra occidental de calidad se recicla todo, una guerra ecologica y resilente.




PD- Carisimos chalecos antibala, se desmontan, se lavan con vapor, se higienizan y de vuelta al frente.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Uy, uy, uy.... que se ha atacado otra base aérea rusa. ....En el Kursk.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*Zelenski visita el frente del este en día de fuerzas armadas ucranianas.*
l presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, viajó este martes a la región de Donetsk, *cerca de la línea del frente*, donde visitó varias posiciones del Ejército ucraniano en el *día de las Fuerzas Armadas*, según anunció él mismo en un vídeo.

En las imágenes se ve a Zelenski delante del cartel que señala la entrada de la *localidad de Sloviansk.*

"Tradicionalmente, me reúno este día en el frente con nuestros combatientes. *Hoy estamos en Donbas.* La zona de combate se ha vuelto más grande, la lucha es más dura, el precio es más alto", dice Zelenski en el vídeo, informa Efe del portal Ukrinform.

El presidente ucraniano agrega que "hay algo que permanece sin cambios, estable, acerado: su coraje, su resistencia, su voluntad, y por lo tanto nuestra libertad, su constancia y, por ello, nuestra independencia", afirma Zelenski en referencia al Ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Si esto es verdad, menuda cantada rusa...









Ukraine Targets Bases Deep in Russia, Showing Expanded Reach


Launching drones at air bases 300 miles from its own territory, Ukraine changed the geography of the war. It said it had developed drones with a range of over 600 miles.




www.nytimes.com





Fuerzas especiales ucranianas en territorio ruso? Joder...


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Criticas en la prensa de Mordor sobre los ataques de ayer: que les ha dolido.

*"Después de los ataques con aviones no tripulados en dos bases aéreas rusas, un periódico ruso critica hoy el "fracaso de todo el sistema de defensa antiaéreo [ruso]". Otro: "¿Entonces resulta que los drones enemigos lograron viajar cientos de kilómetros y evitar nuestros sistemas de defensa?" #ReadingRussia"*

Video de los periódicos orcos con subtítulos en ingles:


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso es precísamente lo que queréis hacer vosotros, por ejemplo con los valores. Imponerlos a los demás, gusten o no.
> 
> Quienes carecen de toda clase de empatía son los liberales a carta cabal, bien lo sé yo. Pero que muy bien.



Para los liberales, el valor se llama *capital*.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Dic 2022)

Sobre el suministro de gas de la URSS a Alemania






*Sobre el suministro de gas de la URSS a Alemania*

A mediados de la década de 1950, siguiendo los intereses del capital industrial alemán y los suyos propios, el jefe del gigante metalúrgico Otto Wolff y presidente del Comité Oriental de la Economía Alemana, Otto Wolf von Amerongen, trató de convencer al stablisment de los alemanes occidentales , entonces decididamente proatlántico, para establecer relaciones diplomáticas con la URSS. En septiembre del mismo año, Konrad Adenauer, copresidente de Le Cercle, realizó una visita oficial a Moscú.

Poco antes, entraron en vigor los Acuerdos de París ( https://t.me/thehegemonist/1439 ), que pusieron fin formalmente a la ocupación de la RFA por los Aliados (se mantuvo el contingente militar, se sometió la voluntad política de Bonn). Además, Alemania se convirtió en miembro de la OTAN, exactamente diez años después de la rendición: el 9 de mayo de 1955, Bonn recibió condicionalmente más soberanía.

Se establecieron relaciones entre la URSS y la RFA, Adenauer acordó el regreso de los prisioneros de guerra alemanes que permanecían en la Unión. Luego, a sugerencia del capital industrial alemán, se planteó la cuestión de las entregas a gran escala de tuberías de gran diámetro al lado soviético. El Ruhr necesitaba gas natural y pedidos, los bancos alemanes necesitaban préstamos para la industria.

En el contexto de las tensiones geopolíticas en Europa en la segunda mitad de la década de 1950 y una feroz confrontación entre las fuerzas proatlánticas y prosoviéticas, el capital industrial alemán y las organizaciones soviéticas de comercio exterior firman un acuerdo a largo plazo en 1960 para el suministro de tuberías. . Adenauer trató de sentarse en dos sillas, destrozado por las directivas de los anglosajones y los franceses sobre la extrema inconveniencia de crear proyectos de asociación económica estratégica con la URSS, por un lado, y los intereses del capital industrial alemán, que exigía que se le diera la oportunidad de recibir recursos energéticos baratos para la producción y grandes pedidos del lado soviético, por el otro.

La comunidad atlántica vio una seria amenaza en el acuerdo de suministro de tuberías, luchando por el aislamiento económico de la URSS, que podría convertirse en un actor importante en la energía europea y aumentar su influencia en Europa occidental no solo ideológicamente, sino también económicamente. El capital industrial alemán, además de las superganancias y el fortalecimiento del potencial productivo de las empresas, prefirió, como el rey macedonio Felipe II, utilizar un burro cargado de oro.







El establecimiento proatlántico, naturalmente, prevaleció (la soberanía era más bien condicional y terminó donde comenzó, a nivel de acuerdo supranacional), y Adenauer vetó la implementación del acuerdo soviético-alemán occidental, diciendo que el acuerdo "amenaza la seguridad de la RFA y aliados". Aliados significaba socios de la OTAN y, en primer lugar, los estadounidenses.

Para limitar las exportaciones a los países del CAME, la comunidad atlántica creó en 1949 el Comité Coordinador para el Control de las Exportaciones, cuyas recomendaciones fueron la base del veto de Adenauer. Krupp y Mannesmann sufrieron enormes pérdidas, Deutsche Bank perdió mucho.

La reacción del capital industrial alemán a la contención de las fuerzas proatlánticas de la cooperación económica con el lado soviético fue la reorientación política de las grandes empresas de los demócratas al apoyo de los socialdemócratas. Al principio, los democristianos se vieron obligados a compartir con ellos el poder formal en el gobierno, y en 1969 se quedaron completamente sin escaños en el gabinete de Willy Brandt. Las grandes empresas alemanas ahora podían permitirse influir en las decisiones económicas extranjeras del gobierno alemán.







En la URSS, por su parte, se llevó a cabo la reforma económica de Kosygin-Lieberman, encaminada a integrar la Unión al sistema de capitales, y se llevó a cabo el octavo plan quinquenal de choque, denominado el "dorado". El lado soviético estaba preparando la infraestructura de gas a toda velocidad. Probablemente hubo una cierta coordinación de acciones entre las grandes empresas alemanas y el lado soviético. Sin embargo, poco antes de que el canciller Brandt asumiera el cargo, Gromyko, el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores soviético, propuso públicamente que la parte de Alemania Occidental implementara un proyecto para suministrar tuberías alemanas para el transporte de gas soviético.

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores soviético argumentó la necesidad de un contrato con el liderazgo político de la Unión diciendo que el suministro a largo plazo de gas soviético a la RFA haría que la industria energética de Alemania Occidental dependiera de la URSS y conduciría a la reorganización de una serie de de ramas de la industria química de Alemania Occidental a nuevas fuentes de materias primas, lo que, a su vez, requeriría grandes inversiones y obligaría a todos los beneficiarios de la transacción a adherirse a sus intereses comerciales en lugar de los políticos.

La parte soviética consideró la situación de manera bastante pragmática si se tratara de relaciones entre dos países capitalistas: el capital industrial alemán recibe superganancias del trato, los bancos alemanes reciben superganancias de los préstamos; su interés natural sería influir en el gobierno alemán para restringir Bonn de agravar las relaciones con la URSS, lo que puede causar un daño significativo a los círculos empresariales alemanes frente a la feroz competencia con los estadounidenses, británicos, franceses y japoneses en los mercados mundiales.

El capital industrial alemán hizo exactamente eso en la etapa inicial, sin olvidar que la dependencia del acuerdo sería mutua, no solo para Alemania, sino también para la URSS.







El 1 de febrero de 1970, Soyuznefteexport y Ruhrgas firmaron un acuerdo sobre el suministro de gas natural de la URSS a la RFA. Mannesmann y Thyssen firmaron un acuerdo para el suministro de tuberías para gasoductos soviéticos. Vneshtorgbank (VTB moderno) y un consorcio de bancos alemanes encabezado por Deutsche Bank firmaron un acuerdo de línea de crédito para el acuerdo.

Los alemanes también lograron las condiciones para desconectar la RDA del megaproyecto: se colocaron gasoductos en la RFA a través del territorio de Checoslovaquia. La segunda bomba de tiempo es la ruta de los gasoductos a través de la RSS de Ucrania. El capital alemán contaba con la influencia del "comportamiento de tránsito" de los países en las decisiones de política exterior de la URSS. De hecho, esta fue una condición estratégicamente extremadamente previsora, pero que ya estaba influyendo en la política exterior de Rusia.

Los ingresos fáciles por exportación de gas no son en vano llamados la "aguja de materia prima", y el acuerdo que fue beneficioso para la industria alemana se convirtió en un factor del atraso tecnológico de la industria soviética de tuberías. El legado de la distensión y el deseo de la dirección política soviética de incorporarse al capmir afloró 50 años después con burbujas en el lugar del estallido Nord Stream.







El trato entre la URSS y la RFA recibió evaluaciones bastante amplias.

Víctor Shapinov:_“*La burocracia de Brezhnev en realidad ha traicionado la solidaridad con el Tercer Mundo y su bloqueo petrolero. A partir de ese momento, comienza la integración al sistema capitalista mundial de la Unión Soviética y los países socialistas de Europa del Este, y en la posición de desventaja de los proveedores de materias primas*. Prefiriendo no una solución revolucionaria al problema, tanto en el exterior (apoyo a la revolución en los países capitalistas) como en el interior (transición a las relaciones comunistas), sino reformista, la dirección del PCUS predeterminó el triste destino del socialismo en la URSS. Fue en las décadas de 1960 y 1970 cuando el estado soviético finalmente pasó de ser un factor de la revolución mundial a un asistente de la contrarrevolución mundial._

Dmitry Verkhoturov: _“Brezhnev y su séquito simplemente traicionaron a los comunistas alemanes, a sus espaldas, habiendo acordado con la RFA la venta de gas y concesiones políticas relacionadas con este tema (no a favor de la RDA), eliminaron el principal argumento político a favor de la existencia de la RDA, que sentó las bases para el futuro Anschluss de la RDA a la RFA (Gorbachov no ideó nada por sí mismo, pero puso fin a la política establecida por Brezhnev), y la economía de la RDA, que estaba experimentando una grave escasez de materias primas, se quedó con una ración de combustible de hambre. En otras palabras, el acuerdo del siglo fue un prólogo del colapso de la RDA, al que no ayudó el gran ingenio de Honecker y sus camaradas._

https://t.me/thehegemonist/1941 - zinc


----------



## Burbruxista (6 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *En palabras del embajador ruso*
> *Rusia cortará el suministro de crudo a Europa este año tras el tope a su precio*
> "A partir de este año, Europa vivirá sin petróleo ruso. Moscú ya ha dejado claro que no suministrará petróleo a los países que apoyen la limitación", ha escrito Mikhaíl Ulyanov en su cuenta de Twitter.
> 
> ...



Genial, ya está liada en Europa en otro frente a mayor gloria del imperio.

Por lo menos alguno va a sacar algo positivo, me refiero al forero alfombras, que va a sacar una clase práctica gratis de economía.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Bryansk, en Rusia esta mañana. 

A ochenta kilómetros de la frontera ucraniana.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Juan palomo, yo me lo guiso y yo me lo como



Evidentemente que no


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @Hercules, el punto mío es que lo de apagar las bombillas no es suficiente. Los suministros al ejército siguen llegando.





Roedr dijo:


> @Hercules, el punto mío es que lo de apagar las bombillas no es suficiente. Los suministros al ejército siguen llegando.



No en las cantidades suficientes…les llegan como les llegan…


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (6 Dic 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Genial, ya está liada en Europa en otro frente a mayor gloria del imperio.
> 
> Por lo menos alguno va a sacar algo positivo, me refiero al forero alfombras, que va a sacar una clase práctica gratis de economía.



¡Querrás decir Pelmazonbass!


----------



## ATDTn (6 Dic 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Genial, ya está liada en Europa en otro frente a mayor gloria del imperio.
> 
> Por lo menos alguno va a sacar algo positivo, me refiero al forero alfombras, que va a sacar una clase práctica gratis de economía.



¿Aprender? No lo parece. Ellos siguen calentitos y se ríen las gracias. 
Esta gente, son imbéciles. Y así, gobierno de imbéciles.
Ahora soy muy pesimista con ellos.

Este país no está gobernado por lumbreras, pero parece que es raro en todo el mundo. El resto no se pasa...en general.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

En Bajmut la Legion Internacional Otanica, esta recibiendo hostias como panes, la prensa georgiana ha publicado que un gran numero de voluntarios extranjeros, muchos de ellos de Georgia estan rodeados por los musicos de la Wagner y por lo que parece no son melomanos !!!.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*Analistas: Si Ucrania puede golpear tan lejos dentro de Rusia, también podría ser capaz de golpear Moscú.*
Los drones implicados en los *ataques de este lunes a las estratégicas bases rusas* fueron lanzados *desde territorio ucraniano *y al menos uno de los ataques se realizó con la* ayuda de fuerzas especiales cercanas a la base*, informa Reuters de_The New York Times _citando a un alto funcionario ucraniano.

Ucrania no ha reconicido la autoría de estos ataques dentro de Rusia. Al ser preguntado por ellos, el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleskiy Reznikov, repitió un viejo chiste según el cual las explosiones en las bases rusas eran causadas por fumadores descuidados.

"Muy a menudo los rusos fuman en lugares donde está prohibido fumar", dijo.

El asesor presidencial ucraniano Oleksiy Arestovych fue más allá, señalando que Engels era la* única base que tiene Rusia totalmente equipada para los bombarderos gigantes* que utiliza en *ataques contra Ucrania.*

"Intentarán dispersar (los aviones estratégicos) a los aeródromos, pero todo esto complica la operación contra Ucrania. Ayer, gracias a que fumaron de forma descuidada, logramos un resultado muy grande", dijo.

Los comentaristas rusos dijeron en las redes sociales que *si Ucrania podía golpear tan lejos dentro de Rusia, también podría ser capaz de golpear Moscú.*

"La capacidad de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania de alcanzar objetivos militares en lo más profundo del territorio de la Federación Rusa tiene *un significado muy simbólico e importante"*, escribió el analista militar ucraniano Serhiy Zgurets en el sitio web Espreso TV.


----------



## España1 (6 Dic 2022)

40mil al mes para 2025.

Esperan arrasar Europa y no tienen prisa


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*Zelenski, personaje del año de Financial Times.*


----------



## pepetemete (6 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Evidentemente que no



La borregada es sucnormal en su mayoría...el covid me da la razón.
Viendo la propaganda actual y la demonización de quien ellos consideran enemigos , no sé yo si los nazis al final eran tan malos


----------



## McNulty (6 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Bajmut la Legion Internacional Otanica, esta recibiendo hostias como panes, la prensa georgiana ha publicado que un gran numero de voluntarios extranjeros, muchos de ellos de Georgia estan rodeados por los musicos de la Wagner y por lo que parece no son melomanos !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283050



Desmilitarización indirecta de Georgia?
Absurda la cantidad ingente de georgianos que están matando los rusos.

Los mandos ukros les deben de ver como carne de cañón al cuadrado, y les ponen en todos los frentes calientes. Los que deben de estar disfrutando son los kadyrovitas, los chechenos y los georgianos se la tienen jurada desde hace décadas.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bryansk, en Rusia esta mañana.
> 
> A ochenta kilómetros de la frontera ucraniana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283032



Drones también?.

Los drones van a hacer que en el futuro muchas infraestructuras críticas se construyan bajo tierra. 

Los iraníes tienen todos sus hangares de drones bajo tierra, y a saber que más.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Eso no es nada comparado con la miseria que tienen montada los Bastardos Unidos.
> 
> Pobreza a raudales y trabajadores pobres de 15 horas diarias por 1.800 USD y alquileres que no bajan de 1.000 con la alimentación el doble de cara que en España, sin transporte público salvo en megaurbes y usando el coche hasta para cagar en el resto.
> 
> Sin estudos universitarios, en los que te has gastado y debes al acabar un mínimo de 130.000 USD, y frecuentemente con ellos salvo que seas médico o abogado, llevarás una vida miserable como 100 millones de americanos.



Claro, claro...por eso hay millones de personas en todo el mundo deseando entrar y vivir en Estados Unidos....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

y de que va el antiliberalismo exactamente? de juntarse con rojos de mierda o follacabras?, planificación central?, camarillas clarividentes?
el antiliberalismo es un ESPANTAJO CARGADO DE PREJUICIOS agitado por LOS IMPERIOS DEL ESTE PARA CABEZAHUECAS SE ARRODILLEN AL DESPOTICO PODER DE KHANES O CALIFAS PEDERASTAS. Es parte del veneno conceptual con el que los imperios del este, empeznado por el kremlin, atacan nuestros biotopos.

España construyó gran parte de lo que hoy se entiende Liberalismo, Juan de Mariana, Azpilicueta..., el termino es Español incluso. Otra cosa es que los liberales españoles, algunos, hayan hecho mas por parecerse despotas orientales, vease la persecucion religiosa.



tomasjos dijo:


> Antiberal no es sinónimo de comunista y usted lo sabe


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Poema para los putinianos y prorusos del foro:   

*Rusia, tierra de grandes fracasos
Donde el ejército siempre pierde
Oh, cómo nos haces reír
Con tus batallas sin gloria

Tus soldados son débiles
Y tus planes son locos
Nunca logras la victoria
Sólo nos dejas el desdén

Y ahora estás en decadencia
Tu poder se desvanece
Mientras te ríes de ti mismo
Y nos haces reír a nosotros.

Oh, Rusia, nunca cambiarás
Siempre serás el hazmerreír
De todos los que te ven
Y nunca podrás escapar
De tu destino de fracaso. *


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski, personaje del año de Financial Times.*



Un gran reconocimiento. Pero Hitler lo logró 84 años antes


----------



## NS 4 (6 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Tener ese careto y llamarte Dritan tiene que ser jodido...



Albanes ...marioneta de Milo Djukanovic...que ha perdido las elecciones, es el primer ministro saliente.

Quiere darse importancia el shiptar...


----------



## vermer (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a través de Shoigu, acaba de confirmar que más de 8300 soldados ucranianos murieron en Noviembre.
> También se destruyeron 149 tanques, 300 vehículos de transporte, 5 aviones y 10 helicópteros.
> 
> Un buen mes para la desnazificación en Ucrania.
> ...



Yo no brindo cuando mueren hombres inocentes llevados por la fuerza al frente, para ser carne de cañón.
Y de esos 8300 se me antoja que màs de 8000, lo son.
Brindaré cuando desaparezcan sus jefes y los jefes de sus jefes. Brindaré cuando la basura anglo sea derrotada y/o aniquilada. Ellos y nuestras èlites traidoras.
Que mueran ucranianos, piensen lo que piensen, me jode y mucho.
Un saludo. Seguro que coincidimos.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Esto de meterles un dron a los rusos hasta la cocina me recuerda a este suceso:









Mathias Rust, el adolescente alemán que aterrizó en la Plaza Roja de Moscú - BBC News Mundo


En uno de los incidentes más sonados de la Guerra Fría, un joven de 19 años voló a través de las defensas aéreas soviéticas y aterrizó en el corazón de Moscú. Al cumplirse 25 años de este acontecimiento, su protagonista asegura que no se arrepiente.




www.bbc.com


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, claro...por eso hay millones de personas en todo el mundo deseando entrar y vivir en Estados Unidos....



El dato no tiene relevancia, son habitantes del Piojolandia del Sur, no les da mas que para limpiar wateres y metersela a la vieja a todas horas, son los esclavos perfectos.


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esa es la razón por la que sois peligrosos, porque pretendéis imponer lo que vosotros queréis…no hay nada que tenga tanta falta de empatía como un estatista como tu



Lo que no queremos es que nos impongan lo que otros quieren


----------



## Dado8 (6 Dic 2022)

Armenia que se vaya olvidando su frontera con Irán. No querían acercarse a USA pues ahora que lo disfruten.

"La agencia de noticias estatal azerí anuncia ejercicios militares conjuntos con Turquía junto a la frontera iraní".


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*Volodymyr Zelenskyy anunció importantes negociaciones con el primer ministro de Montenegro Dritan Abazovich.*

“Hoy firmamos una Declaración Conjunta que define las áreas prioritarias de cooperación entre Ucrania y Montenegro como parte del curso estratégico de nuestro estado para obtener la membresía plena en la OTAN”, dijo el presidente de Ucrania.

Después de Bélgica y la República Checa, Montenegro se convirtió en el tercer país de la OTAN en firmar esta declaración.

También se supo que el gobierno de Montenegro asignó el 11% de su propio presupuesto militar a Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

hajajaja el petroleo a 75$,
_ya veras dentro de 2 semanas_
todas las previsiones catastrofistas reducidas a amargura en el putincelato


Burbruxista dijo:


> Genial, ya está liada en Europa en otro frente a mayor gloria del imperio.
> 
> Por lo menos alguno va a sacar algo positivo, me refiero al forero alfombras, que va a sacar una clase práctica gratis de economía.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

pero luego los vidreos de bakmut son manadas de orcos acribillados por la artilleria de ultraprecision filamdo desde un dron

en fin tragaderas putincel, un ejercito avanzando davai davai a pecho palomo sobre posiciones fortificadas seguro que va de maravilla!



.Kaikus dijo:


> En Bajmut la Legion Internacional Otanica, esta recibiendo hostias como panes, la prensa georgiana ha publicado que un gran numero de voluntarios extranjeros, muchos de ellos de Georgia estan rodeados por los musicos de la Wagner y por lo que parece no son melomanos !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283050


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pero luego los vidreos de bakmut son manadas de orcos acribillados por la artilleria de ultraprecision filamdo desde un dron
> 
> en fin tragaderas putincel, un ejercito avanzando davai davai a pecho palomo sobre posiciones fortificadas seguro que va de maravilla!



Si de mi dependiera, todo ese territorio del oblast de Donetsk que queda por liberar, seria rodeado y cercado, pero para eso hacen falta muchas mas tropas que las que estan usando actualmente los rusos.


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> y de que va el antiliberalismo exactamente? de juntarse con rojos de mierda o follacabras?, planificación central?, camarillas clarividentes?
> el antiliberalismo es un ESPANTAJO CARGADO DE PREJUICIOS agitado por LOS IMPERIOS DEL ESTE PARA CABEZAHUECAS SE ARRODILLEN AL DESPOTICO PODER DE KHANES O CALIFAS PEDERASTAS. Es parte del veneno conceptual con el que los imperios del este, empeznado por el kremlin, atacan nuestros biotopos.
> 
> España construyó gran parte de lo que hoy se entiende Liberalismo, Juan de Mariana, Azpilicueta..., el termino es Español incluso. Otra cosa es que los liberales españoles, algunos, hayan hecho mas por parecerse despotas orientales, vease la persecucion religiosa.



El antiliberalismo supone, entre otras cosas, oponerse a la concepción de que el hombre es medida de todas las cosas, supone por tanto, oponerse al individualismo exacerbado al que conduce dicha concepción, frente a la cual aparece una concepción universal e integral del ser humano, raciovitalista en términos de Ortega, no reducida al determinismo mecanicista al que nos condena tanto el materialismo liberal como el marxista, si bien al menos este último, al reconocer como un problema el individualismo liberal para conseguir el bienestar del ser humano, trata de generar un sistema global alternativo al liberalismo - no tanto Marx como sus continuadores, desde los socialdemócratas moderados como Kraustky, o los mencheviques de Kerensky, hasta los bolcheviques de Lenin-, pero parte de la base del materialismo, lo cual lo vicia de base, a pesar de sus intenciones inicialmente loables, y le lleva a aberraciones como las que se vieron bajo Stalin o Pol Pot.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

Dias de Opera


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El dato no tiene relevancia, son habitantes del Piojolandia del Sur, no les da mas que para limpiar wateres y metersela a la vieja a todas horas, son los esclavos perfectos.



Pues muchos terminan viviendo mucho mejor que un ingeniero ramdom en los países del sur....


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Lo que no queremos es que nos impongan lo que otros quieren



Pues no trates de imponer ningún modelo de sociedad a nadie...el problema es que eso no lo aceptáis,, los demás reaccionamos, simplemente...hacerlo vosotros, con vuestro dinero y sin tocarnos los huevos, no es difícil de entender


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El antiliberalismo supone, entre otras cosas, oponerse a la concepción de que el hombre es medida de todas las cosas, supone por tanto, oponerse al individualismo exacerbado al que conduce dicha concepción, frente a la cual aparece una concepción universal e integral del ser humano, raciovitalista en términos de Ortega, no reducida al determinismo mecanicista al que nos condena tanto el materialismo liberal como el marxista, si bien al menos este último, al reconocer como un problema el individualismo liberal para conseguir el bienestar del ser humano, trata de generar un sistema global alternativo al liberalismo - no tanto Marx como sus continuadores, desde los socialdemócratas moderados como Kraustky, o los mencheviques de Kerensky, hasta los bolcheviques de Lenin-, pero parte de la base del materialismo, lo cual lo vicia de base, a pesar de sus intenciones inicialmente loables, y le lleva a aberraciones como las que se vieron bajo Stalin o Pol Pot.



Claro, para que el hombre no se vuelva perverso, tiene que haber un dios que lo judgue, pero entonces para que ese dios no se vuelva perverso, debería haber un super dios que judgue a ese dios, y un super super dios que judgue al super dios y así hasta el infinito.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El antiliberalismo supone, entre otras cosas, oponerse a la concepción de que el hombre es medida de todas las cosas, supone por tanto, oponerse al individualismo exacerbado al que conduce dicha concepción, frente a la cual aparece una concepción universal e integral del ser humano, raciovitalista en términos de Ortega, no reducida al determinismo mecanicista al que nos condena tanto el materialismo liberal como el marxista, si bien al menos este último, al reconocer como un problema el individualismo liberal para conseguir el bienestar del ser humano, trata de generar un sistema global alternativo al liberalismo - no tanto Marx como sus continuadores, desde los socialdemócratas moderados como Kraustky, o los mencheviques de Kerensky, hasta los bolcheviques de Lenin-, pero parte de la base del materialismo, lo cual lo vicia de base, a pesar de sus intenciones inicialmente loables, y le lleva a aberraciones como las que se vieron bajo Stalin o Pol Pot.



Todo eso no significa nada, es más, no eres capaz de explicarlo de otra manera


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

del ejercito profesional ruso sobrevivira en condicion de combate el 60%, rusia ahora solo puede poner tecnicos de calefaccion en el frente. Puestos a pedir cosas que el ejercito risia es incapaz de mobilizar, pide que mil millones de su57 vengan de constelacion orion



.Kaikus dijo:


> Si de mi dependiera, todo ese territorio del oblast de Donetsk que queda por liberar, seria rodeado y cercado, pero para eso hacen falta muchas mas tropas que las que estan usando actualmente los rusos.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Desde mi punto de vista no vale sólo con atacar las bases, que está muy bien, sino ir más allá. Ayer leí que alguien del Kremlin dijo:”almacenad mantas el invierno acaba de empezar”. 

Pues hay que hacer que se lo apliquen ellos, jodiendoles infraestructura crítica y dejando sin calefacción y luz a Moscú…


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista no vale sólo con atacar las bases, que está muy bien, sino ir más allá. Ayer leí que alguien del Kremlin dijo:”almacenad mantas el invierno acaba de empezar”.
> 
> Pues hay que hacer que se lo apliquen ellos, jodiendoles infraestructura crítica y dejando sin calefacción y luz a Moscú…



Deberias ir tu en un comando y sabotear todo lo saboteable en Rusia. Y dejar de decir gilipolleces en este foro.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista no vale sólo con atacar las bases, que está muy bien, sino ir más allá. Ayer leí que alguien del Kremlin dijo:”almacenad mantas el invierno acaba de empezar”.
> 
> Pues hay que hacer que se lo apliquen ellos, jodiendoles infraestructura crítica y dejando sin calefacción y luz a Moscú…



Claro hombre, con un ataque con misiles generalizado, oh, wait, que los satanistas wotanicos no disponen de ellos, ¿va a ir tu a lanzarlos?


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a través de Shoigu, acaba de confirmar que más de 8300 soldados ucranianos murieron en Noviembre.
> También se destruyeron 149 tanques, 300 vehículos de transporte, 5 aviones y 10 helicópteros.
> 
> Un buen mes para la desnazificación en Ucrania.
> ...



Eso son más de 25000 heridos más, un total de casi 35000 bajas en un mes. Cuadra con lo de los cien mil muertos de Von der Leyen, dado que ha sido un mes sin excesiva acción salvo en Artemovsk. Podríamos hablar de 300000 heridos totales de los cuales un porcentaje son bajas definitivas. Ucrania podría haber perdido para la guerra un cuarto de millón de hombres, más o menos el 25 por ciento del millón que un país de su tamaño puede levantar en armas


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## Kill33r (6 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> @Simo Hayha
> 
> Tu tampoco tienes estudios formales? Si al menos pasases mas tiempo intentando vaciar los huevos, en vez de estar apalizando en este foro...
> 
> ...



No hay fondo plano por qué a partir de 333 kilómetros hora, se invierte el down force convirtiéndose en up force

Cosas de la densidad del aire 
masa por unidad de volumen de la atmósfera terrestre y la caída de presión por falta de Canalizar la diferenciación de presiones arriba y debajo,quedando desordenado a su paso


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues no trates de imponer ningún modelo de sociedad a nadie...el problema es que eso no lo aceptáis,, los demás reaccionamos, simplemente...hacerlo vosotros, con vuestro dinero y sin tocarnos los huevos, no es difícil de entender



Y en nuestro territorio, que es Europa, así de fácil. Son ustedes los que no aceptan que nosotros vivamos en nuestro territorio a nuestra manera


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

ESPANTAJOS

Lo normal en el PROGRESO INTELECTUAL HISTORICO ES REFORMAR LO QUE NOS HA LLEGADO, no hacerles enmiendas a la totalidad. Las enmiendas a la totalidad son el VENENO DE LOS IMPERIOS DEL ESTE para corroer los ecosistemas que pretenden fagocitar. E_l liberalismo es un cancer, hay que derribar las estructuras del Estado, putin, el khan absolutista pederasta nos salvara de el!_

Por eso digo que el liberalismo ha tenido errores, pero tambien tiene aciertos en muchos puntos, sobre todo en puntos que no tenian nada de liberales como las DESAMORTIZACIONES o LAS MATANZAS AL CLERO.

Por ejemplo tu crees que la idea LIBERAL de un estado trufado de CONTRAPODERES es una idea perniciosa?



tomasjos dijo:


> El antiliberalismo supone, entre otras cosas, oponerse a la concepción de que el hombre es medida de todas las cosas, supone por tanto, oponerse al individualismo exacerbado al que conduce dicha concepción, frente a la cual aparece una concepción universal e integral del ser humano, raciovitalista en términos de Ortega, no reducida al determinismo mecanicista al que nos condena tanto el materialismo liberal como el marxista, si bien al menos este último, al reconocer como un problema el individualismo liberal para conseguir el bienestar del ser humano, trata de generar un sistema global alternativo al liberalismo - no tanto Marx como sus continuadores, desde los socialdemócratas moderados como Kraustky, o los mencheviques de Kerensky, hasta los bolcheviques de Lenin-, pero parte de la base del materialismo, lo cual lo vicia de base, a pesar de sus intenciones inicialmente loables, y le lleva a aberraciones como las que se vieron bajo Stalin o Pol Pot.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Deberias ir tu en un comando y sabotear todo lo saboteable en Rusia. Y dejar de decir gilipolleces en este foro.



Mas gilipolleces que tú rata inmunda escribes es imposible.....GILIPOLLAS al cuadrado.....


----------



## Jacobo Hering (6 Dic 2022)

Alguien sabe por qué Putin no visita las tropas desplegadas, vamos, su gente?

Es un gesto que le echo de menos.


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Todo eso no significa nada, es más, no eres capaz de explicarlo de otra manera



Significa todo, la renuncia al materialismo y el concepto de ser humano como medida última de las cosas y del comportamiento ético y moral, - vamos, el individualismo exacerbado- como superestructura de fondo sobre la que se construye el modelo liberal. Más facil de explicar y entender es imposible


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*Reino Unido cree que Rusia castigará a los oficiales que no evitaron el ataque a sus bases.*
Rusia confirmó que había sido atacada por drones de la era soviética en la base aérea de Engels, sede de la flota rusa de bombarderos estratégicos gigantes, y en Ryazan (Dyagilevo), *a sólo unas horas en coche de Moscú*. Kiev no reivindicó directamente la autoría de los ataques, pero los celebró. El ministro de Defensa ucraniano bromeó diciendo que *la culpa es de los fumadores rusos descuidados*, informa Reuters.

"Si Rusia evalúa que los incidentes fueron ataques deliberados, probablemente* los considerará como los fallos de protección más significativos de sus fuerzas* desde su invasión de Ucrania", dijo este martes el ministerio de Defensa británico.

"La cadena de mando rusa probablemente* tratará de identificar e imponer sanciones severas a los oficiales rusos considerados responsables* de permitir el incidente".


----------



## arriondas (6 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El antiliberalismo supone, entre otras cosas, oponerse a la concepción de que el hombre es medida de todas las cosas, supone por tanto, oponerse al individualismo exacerbado al que conduce dicha concepción, frente a la cual aparece una concepción universal e integral del ser humano, raciovitalista en términos de Ortega, no reducida al determinismo mecanicista al que nos condena tanto el materialismo liberal como el marxista, si bien al menos este último, al reconocer como un problema el individualismo liberal para conseguir el bienestar del ser humano, trata de generar un sistema global alternativo al liberalismo - no tanto Marx como sus continuadores, desde los socialdemócratas moderados como Kraustky, o los mencheviques de Kerensky, hasta los bolcheviques de Lenin-, pero parte de la base del materialismo, lo cual lo vicia de base, a pesar de sus intenciones inicialmente loables, y le lleva a aberraciones como las que se vieron bajo Stalin o Pol Pot.



El materialismo exacerbado nos lleva en ultimo término, a través de la relativización absoluta de todo, a normalizar toda clase de comportamientos aberrantes que pueden destruir a la propia sociedad (la famosa Ventana de Overton) Resulta chocante ver a católicos redomados defender esa ideología.


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ESPANTAJOS
> 
> Lo normal en el PROGRESO INTELECTUAL HISTORICO ES REFORMAR LO QUE NOS HA LLEGADO, no hacerles enmiendas a la totalidad. Las enmiendas a la totalidad son el VENENO DE LOS IMPERIOS DEL ESTE para corroer los ecosistemas que pretenden fagocitar. E_l liberalismo es un cancer, putin, el khan absolutista pederasta nos salvara de el!_
> 
> ...



La idea de contrapoderes no la inventa el liberalismo, ya existe en la estructura política de la republica romana. Montesquieu la retoma simplemente.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mas gilipolleces que tú rata inmunda escribes es imposible.....GILIPOLLAS al cuadrado.....



Recicla esos insultos infantiles que más que ofender hacen que me descojone aún más de ti. 

Bueno cuando partes para la frontera Rusa, yo creo que al ser un pinguino deberías colarte por la parte más al norte la que da al Artico, estarías en un ambiente que conoces...


----------



## ZARGON (6 Dic 2022)

Los persas tienen decadas de experiencia con la ingenieria inversa.
Los drones son la mejor prueba de eso


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Todo eso no significa nada, es más, no eres capaz de explicarlo de otra manera



He escrito antes que no se puede explicar de otra manera más fácil. No es correcto, si se puede, pero lo explico en un lenguaje más propio de las ciencias humanas y sociales para que mantener el debate en ese ámbito, que me parece más correcto y propio de este foro


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Recicla esos insultos infantiles que más que ofender hacen que me descojone aún más de ti.
> 
> Bueno cuando partes para la frontera Rusa, yo creo que al ser un pinguino deberías colarte por la parte más al norte la que da al Artico, estarías en un ambiente que conoces...



Tu cerebro privilegiado debe ser todo un asombro para la neurociencia... Entre la puta rata china de mierda y tú os hacéis con media docena de Premios Nobel sin despeinaros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

y para que vas a dejar a los rusos sin luz si los boyardos de los yates y putas ya se encargan de ello?
ucrania deberia poder reventar cada polvorin o acumulacion de capital militar en suelo ruso; no hace falta nada mas y ademas son los buenos y tienen que seguir siendolo; no se aceptaria que causaran terror en la poblacion civil ni serviria de nada, aunque el imperio del mal lo haga continuamente. Ellos juegan en el bando del demonio.



rejon dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista no vale sólo con atacar las bases, que está muy bien, sino ir más allá. Ayer leí que alguien del Kremlin dijo:”almacenad mantas el invierno acaba de empezar”.
> 
> Pues hay que hacer que se lo apliquen ellos, jodiendoles infraestructura crítica y dejando sin calefacción y luz a Moscú…


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tu cerebro privilegiado debe ser todo un asombro para la neurociencia... Entre la puta rata china de mierda y tú os hacéis con media docena de Premios Nobel sin despeinaros.



Sigue intentándolo, sigues pareciendo una niña de 14 años insultando. Si insultas así imagino que ni de coña te vas al frente, saldrías corriendo al primer sonido de más de 80 decibelios.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Y en nuestro territorio, que es Europa, así de fácil. Son ustedes los que no aceptan que nosotros vivamos en nuestro territorio a nuestra manera



Yo no uso al estado para quitar las ganancias de otros...por ejemplo...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

ese es un reduccionismo a lo grotesco, ninguna sociedad liberal, con su defectos ha llegado a ese punto propio de ciencia ficcion de hombres aislados y que se venda soylent green. Pero eso si lo han construido en cambio mejor en los imperios del Este que van por alli pregonando antiliberaligno o muerte, en donde venden a sus hijas a las redes de la prostitucion como pasa en risia y traficando con cualquier cosa.



tomasjos dijo:


> Significa todo, la renuncia al materialismo y el concepto de ser humano como medida última de las cosas y del comportamiento ético y moral, - vamos, el individualismo exacerbado- como superestructura de fondo sobre la que se construye el modelo liberal. Más facil de explicar y entender es imposible


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Significa todo, la renuncia al materialismo y el concepto de ser humano como medida última de las cosas y del comportamiento ético y moral, - vamos, el individualismo exacerbado- como superestructura de fondo sobre la que se construye el modelo liberal. Más facil de explicar y entender es imposible



Vamos, que la gente haga lo que a ti se te antoja...
Lo ves?


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los persas tienen decadas de experiencia con la ingenieria inversa.



Hay una historia chusquísima respecto a la ingeniería inversa. Israel compró un lote de MIrage 5 a Francia, pero esta se negó a entregarlos pretextando el problema de Palestina, no problemo, los narigones robaron los planos y se pusieron a construir uno empezando de cero, el problema es que descubrieron que era mas caro reconstruir el diseño que diseñar un modelo nuevo. Al final les salió un auténtico churro llamado KIfir.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*España destinará más de 600.000 euros al Tribunal Penal Internacional para las investigaciones sobre la guerra de Ucrania.*
El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación, José Manuel Albares, trasladó este martes al *fiscal jefe del Tribunal Penal Internacional* (TPI), Karim Khan, que España aportará a esta organización internacional 620.000 euros para financiar las investigaciones sobre la guerra de Ucrania, informa Servimedia.

Albares, en conversación telefónica con el fiscal, especificó que *España aportará 540.000 euros para el Fondo Fiduciario creado 'ad hoc' *por la Fiscalía del TPI para reforzar todas las investigaciones que, en estos momentos, están focalizadas en la guerra de Ucrania.

El ministro también aprovechó la conversación telefónica para detallar que *España contribuirá con cerca de 80.000 euros al Fondo Fiduciario de Víctimas. *Estas cantidades se suman a la contribución de España como miembro del Tribunal, que alcanza los 6,184 millones de euros cada año, según detalló el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sigue intentándolo, sigues pareciendo una niña de 14 años insultando. Si insultas así imagino que ni de coña te vas al frente, saldrías corriendo al primer sonido de más de 80 decibelios.



ES una niña de 14 años.


----------



## arriondas (6 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> y para que vas a dejar a los rusos sin luz si los boyardos de los yates y putas ya se encargan de ello?
> ucrania deberia poder reventar cada polvorin o acumulacion de capital militar en suelo ruso; no hace falta nada mas y ademas son los buenos y tienen que seguir siendolo; no se aceptaria que causaran terror en la poblacion civil ni serviria de nada, aunque el imperio del mal lo haga continuamente. Ellos juegan en el bando del demonio.



Lo dice el del bando que metió a la Pachamama en el Vaticano, violando el Primer Mandamiento de la Ley de Dios. Un ejemplo claro de relativismo.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sigue intentándolo, sigues pareciendo una niña de 14 años insultando. Si insultas así imagino que ni de coña te vas al frente, saldrías corriendo al primer sonido de más de 80 decibelios.



Tu comentario es propio de un desequilibrado por tanto ni siquiera le voy a dar argumentos para rebatirlo....rata de cloaca...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

aviones que risia no podrá volver a construir ¿sabeis que los yates de los oligarcas los comprar fuera verdad?


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ES una niña de 14 años.



Y tú una puta rata china de 10 años...KORNUPETA......


----------



## vettonio (6 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Se informa que alrededor de 200 tanques T-90M "Breakthrough" más nuevos han llegado a la zona NMD.*
> Hoy, 12:08
> 
> Un lote de los últimos tanques rusos T-90M "Proryv" se ensambló en Uralvagonzavod en Nizhny Tagil. Los vehículos de combate están equipados con un sistema de protección inteligente contra los sistemas de misiles antitanque American Javelin. Cuando es capturado por el sistema de guía de misiles, el tanque girará automáticamente la torreta hacia el enemigo.
> ...


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

Los resultados de la operación especial en Ucrania al finalizar el 5 de diciembre:

En la tarde del 5 de diciembre, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas lanzaron otro ataque masivo con armas de alta precisión contra la infraestructura energética y militar de Ucrania. En varias regiones del país hubo problemas con el suministro de energía y agua, así como con las comunicaciones. Según las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, durante el día se dispararon alrededor de 70 misiles de crucero en todo el país.
Durante la acción, en las cercanías de la ciudad moldava de Briceni cayó parte de un cohete, presumiblemente disparado desde un sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano S-300.

⚔ La situación en los frentes:

◽En la dirección de Starobelsk:
- En el sector de Kremennaya-Svátovo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en dirección a Limán-1, pero no pudieron lograr un éxito visible. Unidades ucranianas lanzaron una ofensiva hacia Krasnopopovka y Ploshchanka. Las tropas rusas rechazaron los ataques, obligando a las tropas ucranianas a retirarse a sus líneas originales con pérdidas.

◽En la dirección de Artyómovsk (Bajmut):
Los destacamentos de asalto de PMC Wagner continúan la ofensiva en Ópytnoye y en el sureste de Bajmut. Al mismo tiempo, unidades rusas están asaltando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras de Kleschéyevka.

◽En la dirección de Soledar:
- En el sector de Lisichansk, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia están luchando en las cercanías de Belogorovka. La artillería rusa y la aviación atacan las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área del asentamiento.

- En el sector de Soledar, las tropas rusas rompieron las líneas defensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, capturando dos baluartes de pelotón en Yakovlevka y tres en Belogorovka.

- En el sector de Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk), las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia avanzan en la línea Shumy-Novgorodskoye.

Destacamentos de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron romper la defensa de las tropas rusas en las cercanías de Pivnichnoye (Kirovo). Las unidades rusas rechazaron el ataque, las formaciones ucranianas, después de haber perdido a 20 militares entre muertos y heridos, se retiraron.

"Impactos":
Formaciones ucranianas dispararon cohetes de MLRS HIMARS contra instalaciones civiles en Alchevsk: diez personas murieron y 28 resultaron heridas.
También dispararon contra los pueblos fronterizos de Tyótkino y Gúyevo, no hubo heridos. Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon instalaciones civiles de Donetsk y otros asentamientos circundantes: al menos cuatro civiles murieron.

"Calibración":
Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas infligieron ataques contra instalaciones militares, estratégicas y energéticas ucranianas en las regiones de Vinnitsa, Cherkasy, Jmelnytsky, Poltava, Kiev, Sumy, Járkov, Zaporozhye, Dnepropetrovsk, Nikolayev y Odesa. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia atacaron una planta en Zaporozhye que producía transformadores de alto voltaje.

Ataque a las instalaciones militares de Rusia:
Vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos atacaron dos aeródromos de la aviación estratégica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas en Sarátov y Ryazán: tres militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia murieron y cuatro resultaron heridos.

En el mundo:
El jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, Josep Borrell, durante un discurso en un simposio organizado por el Instituto Jacques Delors en París, dijo que es necesario en primer lugar discutir las garantías de seguridad para Ucrania. "En cuanto a [las garantías de seguridad] para Rusia, hablaremos de eso más adelante", agregó el alto funcionario. Según Borrell, "cuanta más destrucción sufra Ucrania, mayores serán sus posibilidades de unirse a la UE".

¡Suscríbete! @elOJOen


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Dic 2022)

el "italiano" aqui admitiendo abiertamente que la SUVERSION IDEOLOGIA Y LA DESESTABILIZACION son parte del manual de politica exterior del kremlin



_ejque los woke!_ LOS WOKE SON LAS EMBAJADAS RUSAS ATONTAO


----------



## delhierro (6 Dic 2022)

Cada vez más rusos , opinando lo evidente....

"
*Las conclusiones*

de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa no pudieron tomar el dominio y derrotar a Ucrania desde el aire, no debido a la falta de aviones de combate y auxiliares modernos, vehículos aéreos no tripulados y municiones guiadas de precisión, aunque este factor , por supuesto, también afectó, pero debido a que las prioridades estaban equivocadas.

En lugar de llevar a cabo una descomposición completa de Ucrania desde el comienzo de la operación especial, incluida la destrucción el primer día de la mayor parte de su liderazgo, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF se vieron envueltas en un conflicto terrestre prolongado con esquemas turbios de negociaciones y concesiones. , que culminó en una movilización parcial con perspectivas actualmente poco claras.

andréi mitrofanov "


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Alguien sabe por qué Putin no visita las tropas desplegadas, vamos, su gente?
> 
> Es un gesto que le echo de menos.



@rejon, no tienes bastante con tus 30 posts diarios en tu cuenta oficial para necesitar multicuentas?. Eres el forero estrella de CalvoLopez.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Cada vez más rusos , opinando lo evidente....
> 
> "
> *Las conclusiones*
> ...



No hay más, es la cúpula la que frena la operación, pasteleos y negocios son más importantes que las muertes de civiles y soldados rusos.
Desde el principio no estaban claros los objetivos, se entro con lo mínimo, no se atacan los centros de 
poder, los satánicos y el farlopas se pasean por Kiev, los puentes por los que pasan las armas para matar rusos no son destruidos.
Los satánicos y sus esclavos nazis no paran de escalar y las líneas rojas no paran de traspasarse sin consecuencias.
Pero hoygan, es una magistral partida de ajedrez igual que en 2014.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No hay fondo plano por qué a partir de 333 kilómetros hora, se invierte el down force convirtiéndose en up force
> 
> Cosas de la densidad del aire
> masa por unidad de volumen de la atmósfera terrestre y la caída de presión por falta de Canalizar la diferenciación de presiones arriba y debajo,quedando desordenado a su paso



Ni idea.

Lo que me gusta es el diseño, la apariencia del vehiculo.


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no uso al estado para quitar las ganancias de otros...por ejemplo...



Lo que usted llama ganancias de otros sabe perfectamente que es la plusvalía que esos otros le quitan a los trabajadores, que la recuperan solo en una pequeña parte a través del Estado como elemento redistribuidor. Por otro lado el Estado ofrece servicios comunes, esenciales o estratégicos para el funcionamiento de la sociedad, que debemos pagar entre todos , pero es independiente de la tarea de recuperación de la plusvalía a la que me refería antes. Dado que quitarle la plusvalía al proletariado es un robo, recuperarla es robar a un ladrón, lo cual es ético.


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos, que la gente haga lo que a ti se te antoja...
> Lo ves?



No, que la gente actue por criterios superiores a la satisfacción de su egoísmo individual. Ve?


----------



## kasperle1966 (6 Dic 2022)

*Rusia ha creado una flota clandestina de barcos para transportar petróleo* 





En respuesta a las sanciones occidentales, Rusia ha creado una flota de más de cien buques adquiridos por compradores anónimos para transportar petróleo sin permitir la verificación de su contenido ni el valor de la mercancía.
Estos buques han sido bautizados como “petroleros en la sombra”. Rusia cuenta con 29 superpetroleros capaces de transportar más de 2 millones de barriles, 31 petroleros de tamaño “suezmax” (1 millón de barriles) y 49 petroleros “aframax” con una capacidad de unos 700.000 barriles.
Estos petroleros, de más de diez años de antigüedad, estaban destinados al desguace. Fueron adquiridos por compradores anónimos o desconocidos en los registros de la marina mercante. La mayoría están destinados a Rusia.
Desde el verano, el mercado de petroleros de segunda mano se ha disparado. Los buques más antiguos han visto duplicarse sus precios bajo la presión de una nueva demanda de compradores vinculados a Rusia.
Desde octubre, algunos de los petroleros que antes tenían su base en Chipre y Malta se han ido a registrar a otros lugares, donde pueden seguir transportando petróleo ruso sin trabas, como solían hacer. En las próximas semanas se verá si las capacidades de este transporte de mercancías en la sombra son suficientes para cubrir las necesidades de Moscú.
En octubre Andrei Kostin, director del banco público ruso VTB, destinó un presupuesto de 16,2 millones de dólares para comprar buques de segunda mano. La flota debería poder abastecer a países como India, China y Turquía sin pasar nunca por los puertos o las aguas territoriales de los países occidentales. Para ser aún más invisibles, apagan su AIS, el GPS marítimo, para no ser vistos ni identificados.
También están apareciendo nuevas empresas navieras, como tras las sanciones a Irán, Venezuela y Corea del Norte. Cuando se impusieron las primeras sanciones a Irán, los barcos apagaban su AIS y se quedaban a oscuras, para luego reaparecer en otro lugar.
Queda la cuestión del seguro necesario para permitir la navegación de los buques mercantes. La flota clandestina de barcos no puede contratar un seguro comercial y ninguna naviera individual asumirá el riesgo, especialmente para el transporte de mercancías peligrosas, como el petróleo.
También tiene truco. Irán ha creado una póliza de seguros P&I (Propiedad e Indemnización del transporte marítimo) que ha inspirado a los rusos. En junio la Empresa Nacional Rusa de Reaseguros cubrió a los petroleros rusos después de que las aseguradoras occidentales cancelaran su cobertura.
*Los maestros en la venta clandestina de petróelo: Irán*
Irán es maestra en el comercio clandestino de petróleo. Hace apenas una semana, un gran cargamento de crudo iraní (700.000 barriles) fue descargado en el puerto sirio de Banias. Estados Unidos había sido localizado y bloqueado en Grecia el barco que lo transportaba. Finalmente partió hacia su destino final por decisión de los tribunales griegos. Las aventuras de este petrolero son sólo la punta del iceberg de estas ventas ocultas.
En teoría, desde 2018 y 2019, los años del embargo impuesto por Estados Unidos, el petróleo iraní es casi imposible de exportar. En la práctica, sigue saliendo del país, hasta un millón de barriles diarios en los últimos meses. A medio plazo, las sanciones estadounidenses han reducido al menos a la mitad las exportaciones de crudo iraní. Así que son eficaces, pero no totalmente.
Fuera de la vista, frente a las costas de Malasia por ejemplo, las tripulaciones confunden los orígenes del petróleo, o transbordan cargamentos a otros buques y falsifican los documentos de la carga.
Estas prácticas son complicadas, costosas y ralentizan el comercio, pero consiguen su objetivo. El otro reto de este comercio oculto para Irán, que tiene prohibidas todas las transacciones en dólares, es obtener el pago en un mercado que funciona con la divisa estadounidense.
Aquí es donde entran en juego las cámaras de compensación iraníes. Su función es convertir esos dólares a través de un laberinto de empresas tapadera. Tienen filiales en países amigos como China -principal receptor de este crudo vendido bajo cuerda-, Turquía y Emiratos Árabes Unidos. Los bancos occidentales se niegan a financiar este tipo de contratos por temor a las represalias estadounidenses, pero pueden ser utilizados por las cámaras de compensación iraníes, sin su conocimiento, o por empresas pantalla que no figuran en la lista negra de Estados Unidos.
Rusia solía delegar el transporte de su crudo en empresas europeas de flete y seguros, lo que ahora tiene prohibido si supera el tope de 60 dólares por barril. Por tanto, le interesa utilizar la flota clandestina para seguir sirviendo a los mercados europeos a través de canales secundarios
*Rusia ha creado una flota clandestina de barcos para transportar petróleo - mpr21*


----------



## niraj (6 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Putin no es idiota, ¿Biden sí?*
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos vive una guerra perpetua, sea esta, bélica, financiera, comercial o tecnológica
> ...



Buen articulo, gracias


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Dic 2022)

Ucrania combate a los ocupantes rusos con ametralladoras usadas en la I Guerra Mundial y la Revolución de 1917


Kiev estaría usando la ametralladora PM M1910, utilizada por el Ejército Imperial Ruso y el Ejército Rojo durante la Guerra Civil Rusa y la Segunda Guerra Mundial




www.larazon.es







Que prueben a ponerle chips de lavadora.

Cuando los rusos usan antiguallas es porque están en la últimas, si las usan los ucranianos es porque son armas buenísimas con ventajas sobre las modernas.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

6 de diciembre, 11:50,
actualizado el 6 de diciembre, 12:38
En la región de Rostov, un hombre camuflado disparó contra la policía.


© Valery Sharifulin/ TASS, archivo
Un oficial de policía resultó herido, el atacante huyó de la escena, es buscado
TASS, 6 de diciembre. Un hombre desconocido con uniforme de camuflaje disparó contra la policía en Novoshakhtinsk, uno resultó herido, están buscando al atacante. Esto fue informado a TASS el martes por el servicio de prensa de la Dirección General del Ministerio del Interior de Rusia para la Región de Rostov.


----------



## Adriano II (6 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El servicio fronterizo de Bielorrusia detuvo a un ciudadano alemán en la frontera que ingresó a la república para obtener el estatus de refugiado.



Nada nuevo bajo el sol aunque les suele molar más sudamérica


----------



## vettonio (6 Dic 2022)

Ojo! Puede que sea un aviso o algo más serio.


----------



## Artedi (6 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> No sé quién dijo que hay dos maneras de quitarle el abrigo a una persona: forcejear con ella o rodearla de calor.
> 
> Conquistar Odesa en plan desembarco de Normandía sería muy chungo, pero si consigues aislarla al final puede caer como fruta madura. Se necesita tiempo, pero parece que a los rusos les va el rollo de cocinar a fuego lento...



Les ha salido bien en Siria, y uno siempre está inclinado a repetir lo que le sale bien... Mira los USA con las revoluciones de colores si no...


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

Diputada de la RPD asesinada por los nazis.


Pushilin expresó sus condolencias en relación con la muerte del diputado de la RPD como resultado del bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El jefe interino del DPR señaló que Maria Pirogova se graduó de la Academia de Música de Donetsk en 2021 en la clase de voces de jazz, escribió música
DONETSK, 6 de diciembre. /TASS/. El jefe interino de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), Denis Pushilin, expresó sus condolencias en relación con la muerte de la diputada del Consejo Popular de la RPD, Maria Pirogova, como resultado del bombardeo de Donetsk por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Dic 2022)

Durante un combate aéreo un caza MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fue derribado.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ojo! Puede que sea un aviso o algo más serio.



No van a hacer nada, ni aviso ni nada, es un despegue y ya está, de momento y salvo alguna esporádica vez los bombarderos no los están usando.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

Los satánicos no pierden el tiempo.
Porque c. Los rusos no hacen igual?, Ahhh, que hay que pastelear.
Tanto servicio secreto ruso y tal y para que sirve ?


Alto nivel de amenaza terrorista extendida en varias regiones de Crimea

El régimen estará vigente hasta el 22 de diciembre
SIMFEROPOL, 6 de diciembre. /TASS/. La acción del nivel alto ("amarillo") de amenaza terrorista, introducida anteriormente en los municipios más cercanos al puente de Crimea y las regiones fronterizas de Crimea, se extendió hasta el 22 de diciembre. Así lo anunció este martes en su canal de Telegram el jefe de la república, Sergei Aksyonov.

Leer también
Transmisión
Operación militar en Ucrania. En línea

"Para garantizar la seguridad y la protección antiterrorista de la República de Crimea y sus ciudadanos desde las 20:00 horas del 7 de diciembre de 2022 hasta las 20:00 horas del 22 de diciembre de 2022, operará un alto nivel de amenaza terrorista en el territorio de los distritos urbanos. de Armyansk, Dzhankoy, Kerch, Krasnoperekopsk, así como los distritos de Dzhankoysky, Krasnoperekopsky y Leninsky", escribió Aksenov.

Aclaró que el nivel "amarillo" de amenaza terrorista seguirá operando durante este período en las instalaciones del Ministerio de Transporte y el Ministerio de Vivienda y Servicios Comunes de la República, así como los ministerios regionales de salud, combustible y energía. , política industrial, el Comité Estatal para la Gestión del Agua y Recuperación de Tierras.

Las autoridades de Crimea introdujeron por primera vez el nivel "amarillo" de amenaza terrorista el 11 de abril, luego se extendió repetidamente.


----------



## arriondas (6 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el "italiano" aqui admitiendo abiertamente que la SUVERSION IDEOLOGIA Y LA DESESTABILIZACION son parte del manual de politica exterior del kremlin
> 
> 
> 
> _ejque los woke!_ LOS WOKE SON LAS EMBAJADAS RUSAS ATONTAO



El wokismo es el puritanismo yanqui en su versión laica combinado con la French Theory, se ve a kilómetros.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

NYT: Rusia produce misiles de crucero en medio de sanciones occidentales


© Oficina del servicio de prensa e información del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa / TASS, archivo
Las fuentes de la publicación sugieren que Moscú ha encontrado canales para la adquisición de semiconductores sin pasar por las restricciones.
NUEVA YORK, 6 de diciembre. /TASS/. Rusia sigue produciendo misiles de crucero a pesar de las sanciones contra Rusia, informó el lunes The New York Times , citando fuentes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Dic 2022)

*Ataques con misiles en Ucrania el 5 de diciembre: *lo que se sabe por ahora

En la tarde del 5 de diciembre las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia lanzaron un ataque masivo de misiles contra las instalaciones energéticas de varias grandes ciudades de Ucrania.

A las 18:00 se registraron dos oleadas de misiles de crucero en las regiones de Dnepropetrovsk, Kramatorsk, Jarkov, Poltava y Kiev. Además instalaciones de energía fueron atacadas en Krivoy Rog, Vinnitsa, Kirovograd. En Odessa, como resultado del ataque no hay electricidad ni agua en toda la ciudad. Además los drones kamikaze "Geran" atacaron instalaciones energéticas en la región de Cherkasy.

Uno de los misiles de crucero según datos preliminares, destruyó el taller de la planta de equipos de alto voltaje de Zaporozhye. La planta producía, entre otras cosas transformadores de alta tensión. Son necesarios para regular y restablecer el funcionamiento de la red eléctrica.

Los ataques a las instalaciones energéticas han obstaculizado el funcionamiento de la infraestructura, incluido el transporte. Después de las primeros golpes comenzaron los cortes de energía de emergencia. "Ferrocarriles de Ucrania" informó de un retraso en los trenes debido a cortes de electricidad. En concreto se informó sobre la suspensión de la circulación de trenes en la zona fronteriza con Rumanía desde donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reciben nuevos equipos y municiones militares occidentales.

Se espera un apagón parcial en las regiones de Jarkov y Zhytomyr. En la región de Sumy los cortes de emergencia pueden afectar al 70% de los consumidores. También se establecen cortes de emergencia en algunas áreas de Nikolaev.

En la región de Khmelnitsky, durante un ataque aéreo un misil S-300 cayó en la región de Briceni en Moldavia.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## vettonio (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "China, ayudanos contra Rusia para que luego te podamos atacar tranquilos..."



Vamos inexorablemente hacia una confrontación bélica.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Lo que usted llama ganancias de otros sabe perfectamente que es la plusvalía que esos otros le quitan a los trabajadores, que la recuperan solo en una pequeña parte a través del Estado como elemento redistribuidor. Por otro lado el Estado ofrece servicios comunes, esenciales o estratégicos para el funcionamiento de la sociedad, que debemos pagar entre todos , pero es independiente de la tarea de recuperación de la plusvalía a la que me refería antes. Dado que quitarle la plusvalía al proletariado es un robo, recuperarla es robar a un ladrón, lo cual es ético.



Pero de qué "plusvalía" hablas cuando uno es autónomo y no tiene ni siquiera a ningún trabajador contratado?, por no entrar en miiil cosas más....si es que os aprendéis las cosas a base de mantras...


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No, que la gente actue por criterios superiores a la satisfacción de su egoísmo individual. Ve?



Pues eso, me das la razón, eres un "iluminado" que cree saber qué criterios se tienen que imponer en la vida de otra persona, lo dicho....


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

En la región de Belgorod, el gobernador ha decidido formar batallones de autodefensa. De hecho, Prigozhin habló de la necesidad de este paso ya en otoño, con el fin de proporcionar recursos adicionales para proteger la primera línea y combatir los GDR enemigos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

En 16-45 en Donetsk, como resultado de los bombardeos de los barrios residenciales de la ciudad por parte de los terroristas ucranianos, 8 civiles murieron.Más de 20 resultaron heridos de diversa gravedad. Más de 20 viviendas sufrieron diversos daños.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

El bombardeo ucraniano de Donetsk mata a la diputada de la DNR Maria Pirogova - jefe de la DNR
"Hoy Donetsk vuelve a vivir un día terrible. Constantemente llega información sobre los muertos, el número de víctimas aumenta...
Acabo de enterarme de que ha muerto un miembro del Consejo Popular, la voluntaria Maria Pirogova. ¡Masha! No puedo creerlo...
Era la personificación de la amabilidad. La persona con la letra grande. Ayudaba a todo el mundo, nunca pasaba por alto los problemas de los demás. Su energía, su talento para hacer el bien era suficiente para todos. Como si se apresurara a vivir.
El año pasado se graduó en la Academia de Música de Donetsk como vocalista de jazz y compuso su propia música.
En 2014, con solo 21 años, empezó a ayudar a la gente. Recogía cosas, las entregaba a personas necesitadas y no temía ir a los lugares más peligrosos para ayudar a los demás. Fue Masha quien inició la campaña del Árbol de los Deseos. Sólo con este proyecto se hicieron realidad los sueños de miles de niños. Esto es un gran mérito de Masha.
Las bestias fascistas le segaron la vida en la flor de la vida...
Mi más sentido pésame a la familia y amigos de Masha. Es una gran pérdida para todos nosotros.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Los guerreros rusos regresan a casa

Hoy ha tenido lugar un intercambio 60-60 con la parte ucraniana. Los soldados rusos serán enviados a reconocimiento médico y rehabilitación, y después volverán a casa con sus familias.
/Ministerio de Defensa, TK Zvezda/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Limansky, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ En el frente Krasno-Limanskoe, las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo ofensivas que resultaron en la ocupación de líneas ventajosas y nuevas posiciones.
Fueron destruidos más de 80 combatientes ucranianos, 2 tanques, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas.
▪ Se impidió un intento de ataque del enemigo en dirección a Kuzemivka LNR en dirección a Kupyansk. Hasta 65 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP y una camioneta fueron destruidos.
▪ La ofensiva rusa prosigue con éxito en dirección a Donetsk. Los intentos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de contraatacar a las unidades rusas en las zonas de Spornoye, Kurdyumovka y Marinka de la DNR fueron rechazados. Más de 60 combatientes ucranianos y cinco vehículos blindados de combate fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, el enemigo intentó recuperar el terreno perdido en las zonas de Vladimirovka DNR y Novodovarovka Zaporizhzhia regiones. Las unidades de las AFU fueron detenidas y empujadas de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a más de 30 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 2 BMP y 3 vehículos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:t.me/rusvesnasu/23765









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> 6 de diciembre, 11:50,
> actualizado el 6 de diciembre, 12:38
> En la región de Rostov, un hombre camuflado disparó contra la policía.
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando estas en guerra y no proclamas el estado de guerra, si, ya se, es por la puta democracia, cada dia lo tengo mas claro, Democracia de Demo, demonio en gallego y Kratos, poder en griego, poder del demonio.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Se ha declarado un plan "Sirena" en Novoshakhtinsk, región de Rostov. Las fuerzas de seguridad buscan a un hombre que abrió fuego contra agentes de policía.

Lo que se sabe:

▪ El ataque tuvo lugar cerca de un puesto aduanero a la salida de Novoshakhtinsk -la ciudad está situada a unos 10 km del territorio de la RNL-.

▪ El incidente se produjo cuando los agentes de policía buscaban en la zona a una mujer desaparecida. Un hombre se les acercó desde un cinturón forestal cercano y abrió fuego contra ellos con una escopeta.

▪ Uno de los agentes del orden resultó herido. Ahora está en el hospital.

▪ Tras el tiroteo, el hombre no identificado pudo huir. Se supone que el tirador es un desertor.

▪ Se han reforzado las medidas de seguridad en guarderías y colegios y la administración pide a los vecinos de la zona que se refugien bajo techo y no intenten detener al autor por su cuenta.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

El Farlopas se hace en siguiente cálculo: "¿Cuantos varones capaces de sostener un fusil nos quedan?" "10 millones, su payasidad" "¿y cuantas bajas tenemos diarias" "500" "bah, tenemos para 54 años"


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Otro intercambio de prisioneros de guerra: 60 por 60

Hoy ha tenido lugar un nuevo intercambio de prisioneros de guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania conforme a la fórmula "60 por 60". El miembro de la Duma Estatal Shamsail Saraliyev fue el primero en anunciar el intercambio, más tarde el Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó la información.

Todos los militares rusos liberados serán trasladados a Moscú para recibir tratamiento y rehabilitación en instituciones médicas.

Por parte ucraniana, el procedimiento de intercambio fue comunicado por el jefe de la oficina presidencial, Andriy Yermak, según el cual Rusia extraditó a Ucrania a 15 oficiales y 45 soldados rasos y sargentos de las AFU, la Guardia Nacional y el SNSU, entre ellos dos mujeres.

Entre los combatientes que regresaron a Ucrania se encuentran 34 miembros de las formaciones ucranianas que se rindieron en primavera en Mariupol. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues eso, me das la razón, eres un "iluminado" que cree saber qué criterios se tienen que imponer en la vida de otra persona, lo dicho....



Evidentemente usted está más allá del individualismo extremo. El modelo del superhombre de Nietzsche se refleja en usted. Por esa razón gente como usted y gente como yo no podemos estar en una misma entidad política o territorial. De ahí lo de que se vaya usted y los que piensan como usted a la angloesfera, donde están en su línea de pensamiento, al menos un porcentaje importante de la población, y los que piensan como yo nos quedaremos aquí. Y todos tan contentos.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Georgia no puede proporcionar ni proporcionará ayuda militar a Ucrania.

En una reunión informativa celebrada hoy en la embajada ucraniana, el encargado de negocios de Ucrania en Georgia, Andrei Kasyanov, acusó a Tiflis de no ayudar a Kiev con armas, municiones y equipamiento. Le respondió Mamuka Mdinaradze, secretaria ejecutiva de Sueño Georgiano:

"Georgia está proporcionando ayuda humanitaria por encima de su capacidad y no puede proporcionar ni proporcionará ayuda militar, porque después de Ucrania, el país número uno en riesgo no puede ser registrado como un partidario militar", dijo Mdinaradze. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Yo no brindo cuando mueren hombres inocentes llevados por la fuerza al frente, para ser carne de cañón.
> Y de esos 8300 se me antoja que màs de 8000, lo son.
> Brindaré cuando desaparezcan sus jefes y los jefes de sus jefes. Brindaré cuando la basura anglo sea derrotada y/o aniquilada. Ellos y nuestras èlites traidoras.
> Que mueran ucranianos, piensen lo que piensen, me jode y mucho.
> Un saludo. Seguro que coincidimos.



No brindas porque no conoces un solo ucraniano.
Si no, brindarías.
Así que no, no coincidimos.

Hasta el último ucraniano.
Esto es como pensar que el pueblo alemán no tenía culpa de lo que hizo Hitler...cuando fue votado...cuando olía a carne quemada a kilómetros a la redonda desde los campos de concentración...pero alemanes y polacos pensaban que es que los soldados hacían muchas barbacoas...y además te lo cuentan sin rubor cuando visitas cualquier campo (yo conozco Dachau, Auschwitz y Terezin).

El mundo hoy, sería mejor sin alemanes. Pero sus amigos americanos, como dijo Patton antes de morir, salvaron a los alemanes, porque el verdadero enemigo eran los rusos, no los alemanes. Afortunadamente a Patton le dieron lo suyo los soviéticos y murió a los pocos meses de terminar la guerra...en su amada alemania.


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Fuerzas especiales ucranianas en territorio ruso? Joder...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283029



Eso es mentira, la única manera de llevar un dron a 700km de la frontera es usando satélites de la OTAN


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No hay fondo plano por qué a partir de 333 kilómetros hora, se invierte el down force convirtiéndose en up force
> 
> Cosas de la densidad del aire
> masa por unidad de volumen de la atmósfera terrestre y la caída de presión por falta de Canalizar la diferenciación de presiones arriba y debajo,quedando desordenado a su paso



No te sigo.
Bernoulli dice lo contrario.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El wokismo es el puritanismo yanqui en su versión laica combinado con la French Theory, se ve a kilómetros.



Claro, claro, por eso llevan AÑOS fomentándolo desde RT....


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

La parte final de la historia sobre el batallón Kraken.

Los combatientes del Kraken ejecutaron repetidamente a prisioneros de guerra y publicaron pruebas en Internet.

Aunque los medios de comunicación ucranianos idealizan al Kraken e incluso a menudo se refieren a él como una "unidad de élite invencible", existen numerosas pruebas de que no todos sus combatientes están versados en ciencia militar.

En agosto de este año, uno de los luchadores capturados informó: calificó el entrenamiento de Kraken con un 2 sobre 5. El propio nazi fue capturado tras ser herido, y sus comandantes y compañeros se negaron a asistirle y evacuarle. El caza fue finalmente encontrado y recogido por el ejército ruso.

La falta de formación militar adecuada, incluso entre los comandantes militantes Kraken, a menudo provoca graves bajas.

El 10 de noviembre, las posiciones de los kraken cerca de la aldea de Zolotaya Balka fueron atacadas. Diecinueve nazis fueron destruidos.

El 29 de junio, un ataque de artillería en Kharkiv Oblast destruyó hasta 100 combatientes y una decena de equipos. Los comandantes condujeron a los restos de la unidad a Kharkov. En esencia, huyeron.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Oficiales ucranianos capturados. Atrapados el día de las AFU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Combates en Soledar: la artillería del LNR destruye posiciones de militantes y ucranianos

Soldados rusos del 6º Regimiento Platov del 2º Cuerpo de Ejército de la LNR atacaron con artillería las posiciones fortificadas y la dotación de combatientes ucranianos en Soledar.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Se crea una brigada Patriot en la región de Kursk para ayudar al ejército
Gobernador Starovoit: "La región de Kursk vuelve a defender las fronteras del Estado. Estamos formando un escuadrón popular "Patriota". Los voluntarios, tras una seria selección y entrenamiento de combate, ayudarán a los militares a vigilar el territorio de la región.

Invitamos a todos los que lo deseen a unirse. No dejaremos pasar al enemigo y defenderemos nuestra tierra natal. La región de Kursk y toda Rusia nos apoyan.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (6 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Vamos inexorablemente hacia una confrontación bélica.


----------



## El_Suave (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no uso al estado para quitar las ganancias de otros...por ejemplo...



Quitar las ganancias de otros = restituir lo robado.

Pero tranquilo, que los estados que tenemos por aquí no hacen esas cosas, son más neoliberales que tú.


----------



## Elimina (6 Dic 2022)

Luego algunos se quejan de que les insultan. 10 mensajes, valiente cretino. De momento te ignoro.


----------



## delhierro (6 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En la región de Belgorod, el gobernador ha decidido formar batallones de autodefensa. De hecho, Prigozhin habló de la necesidad de este paso ya en otoño, con el fin de proporcionar recursos adicionales para proteger la primera línea y combatir los GDR enemigos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ hay alguien a los mandos en el Kremlin ? Vale que pastelean, vale que no destruyen los puentes, vale que no ataquen en serio............pero que los gobernadores tengan que formar milicias pasa cualquier limite.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Dic 2022)

La ukrowehrmacht sigue perdiendo material de guerra a un ritmo inaudito, lo nunca visto...


----------



## Yomateix (6 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ hay alguien a los mandos en el Kremlin ? Vale que pastelean, vale que no destruyen los puentes, vale que no ataquen en serio............pero que los gobernadores tengan que formar milicias pasa cualquier limite.



Pues a mi me parece lo más normal que un gobernador ofrezca que quien quiera ofrecerse voluntario para defender su ciudad/pueblo lo haga, mejor eso que el que alguno quiera ayudar y haga lo que le de la gana sin ningún control. Porque siempre van a hacer falta hombres y más siendo territorios tan grandes. Y nadie mejor que los oriundos de allí, pueden saber si una persona que llega y se intenta hacer pasar por vecino (por ejemplo para cometer un atentado) lo es o no. Aquí en los pueblos también se forman patrullas vecinales para evitar los robos, porque no hay suficiente policia en esa zonas.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Shoigu informó de la destrucción de 149 tanques y más de 300 vehículos blindados de combate enemigos en noviembre. Vehículos blindados de combate es, permítanme recordárselo, un término que significa equipo de campo de batalla completo, es decir, BMP y APC. No se refiere a vehículos blindados ligeros de ruedas de todo tipo, lo que no es recomendable para el ataque, pero que los chubati siguen haciendo con regularidad, ya que aún disponen de este tipo de carros, a diferencia de los vehículos blindados de combate, en abundancia.

Estas cifras significan dos cosas. En primer lugar, las pérdidas del ejército ucraniano en equipo pesado para el próximo periodo contable son muchas veces superiores a los refuerzos de la nación anfitriona, y no se ven razones para invertir esta tendencia: ya se ha sacado y quemado demasiado, queda muy poco en comparación con lo que ya se ha gestionado, al menos en teoría.

En segundo lugar, el recurso de choque de los chubatianos sigue triturándose sin ningún impacto perceptible en el curso de las operaciones de combate. En el norte de la provincia de Luhansk no han avanzado nada en noviembre ni en octubre, en la RPD pierden territorio en las direcciones de nuestros ataques, lentamente, sí, pero con pérdidas muy cuantiosas, en la dirección de Zaporozhye siguen sin intentar avanzar. Un papel importante en todo esto lo desempeña nuestra superioridad en artillería, que se hace más significativa cuanto más tienen que prescindir los ucranianos de nuevos suministros de proyectiles de 155 mm, que se recibieron muchas menos veces durante el otoño en comparación con el verano.

Es probable que aún puedan reunir una fuerza de ataque única de aproximadamente el número de efectivos que perdieron en noviembre. Pero a costa de unas reservas muy debilitadas, que muy pronto pueden ser necesarias para un contraataque en cualquier punto (y otro si) desde Kovel hasta Zaporizhzhya. Y a medida que el equilibrio de fuerzas cambie aún más (debido tanto a su actual desgaste de equipo pesado como a la aparición de nuestras reservas en el frente), esta contradicción no hará sino intensificarse.

Por eso, la probabilidad de que los ucranianos intenten lanzar una gran ofensiva parece cada día más dudosa. Pero si deciden hacerlo (no puede haber motivos militares para tal decisión, sólo políticos), este intento sólo será bienvenido: cambiará por sí mismo el equilibrio de fuerzas de forma rápida, radical y en la dirección que deseamos. Los resultados de noviembre no mentirán.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Los HIMARS 'capados' de Ucrania*
> 
> Los lanzadores que Washington dio a Kiev etán 'capados' para que solo puedan lanzar HIMARS, que tienen un *alcance de 80 kilómetros*, y no misiles ATACMS, de 350 kilómetros.
> 
> La razón es el miedo de EEUU a que Ucrania golpee sistemáticamente el interior de Rusia y, también, a que *algunos de sus aliados no hilen tan fino y le den a Ucrania *ATACMS.



El problema no es que los americanos les capen sus armas, el problema es que los ucranianos puedan atacar territorio ruso por incapacidad, desidia o algo peor. Con HIMARS o con drones.


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me meto ya en el refugio nuclear en Moscú o que?



Pues tanto como eso no, pero a este paso puede que algo te caiga....


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Han aparecido fotos por satélite de las secuelas del ataque con drones contra una base aérea en Engels. Los restos cayeron cerca del bombardero Tu-95MS. Se puede ver una quemadura en el aeródromo, así como restos de espuma de extinción de incendios en la zona de la aeronave.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Los países de la UE no se ponen de acuerdo sobre la ayuda financiera de 18.000 millones de euros a Ucrania

La Comisión Europea propuso anteriormente un nuevo paquete de ayuda financiera a Ucrania por valor de hasta 18.000 millones de euros, pero todos los países de la UE, junto con el Parlamento Europeo, debían acordar y aceptar las condiciones para la asignación de la ayuda macrofinanciera. El Parlamento Europeo aprobó el paquete de ayudas a finales de noviembre. Hoy, Hungría ha bloqueado la posibilidad de un acuerdo (como informó anteriormente Politico).

"Hungría está en contra de la modificación de la ley financiera", declaró en Bruselas el ministro húngaro de Finanzas, Mihály Varga, al margen de la parte abierta de la reunión del Consejo de Asuntos Económicos y Financieros.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Horripilantes imágenes de la masacre de Donetsk: los terroristas ucranianos siguen matando a los habitantes de la capital de la DNR...

Consecuencias del ataque del ejército ucraniano al edificio del centro juvenil de la DNR, fue parcialmente destruido. Al menos 3 personas resultaron muertas. Entre ellos se encuentra Maria Pirogova, miembro del Consejo Popular de la DNR. La situación en el interior del edificio era espeluznante: el ex guitarrista del grupo Spektakel Joe y líder de la banda Rezonans, Vadim Lobuzov, fue asesinado allí.
Un total de ocho personas fueron víctimas de los bombardeos de hoy en Donetsk, según las últimas cifras, y al menos 11 resultaron heridas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

La primera vez en la historia que un país da armas a otro pero se las capa, puedes atacar pero no mucho. 
Me imagino a Hitler dándole a Franco Stukas capados o Stalin a Negrín mosquitos con un ala. 

La calidad del sainete es cada vez peor. Creo que voy a dejar de perder tiempo en seguir esta broma.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Dic 2022)

Y las sanciones varian, no dependiendo de lo que afecten a todos los Europeos, si no de lo que afecten a Alemania. Paises de primera y de segunda en Europa, pero todos son iguales si......Sin embargo capar el precio del petróleo no pondría en riesgo el suministro....no el de Alemannia que ya ha llegado a un acuerdo con Qatar entre otros.

*La UE contempla un tope de 220 euros en busca de un consenso para el precio del gas* 

Un puñado de Estados, entre ellos *Alemania, la mayor economía europea, se ha opuesto a la idea de cualquier tope, alegando que podría dificultar la seguridad de los suministros*, mientras que Bélgica, Italia y Polonia lo ven como una forma de proteger a los consumidores y las economías del impacto de los altos precios de la energía.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Military Situation In Eastern Ukraine on December 6, 2022 (Map Update)


Clashes between the Russian Army and the AFU continue in Bakhmut; Clashes between the Russian Army and the AFU continue...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el este de Ucrania el 6 de diciembre de 2022







 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU en Bakhmut;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU en Pervomaiske;
 El Ejército ruso repelió los ataques de las AFU cerca de Chervonopopivka;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Debrova;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU en Soledar;
 El 6 de diciembre, la artillería ucraniana bombardeó la ciudad de Donetsk. Cuatro civiles resultaron muertos en el distrito de Kievsky;
 La artillería de las AFU bombardeó la ciudad de Gorlivka. Seis viviendas, una escuela y una fábrica resultaron dañadas.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Un atasco de petroleros formado frente a las costas de Turquía retiene 18 millones de barriles de petróleo, la mayor parte procedente de Kazajstán, informó Bloomberg.
_
"Al menos 20 buques con 18 millones de barriles de petróleo llevan días esperando para pasar por los estrechos navegables del Bósforo y los Dardanelos",_ escribió la agencia.









Millions of Barrels of Oil Are Caught Up in a Turkish Traffic Jam


Oil tankers hauling millions of barrels of Kazakh crude are being prevented from leaving the Black Sea to reach global markets following a move by Turkey to insist on proof they’re properly insured.




www.bloomberg.com










Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol aunque les suele molar más sudamérica



Mengele y Bormann les saludan desde el infierno.


----------



## Elimina (6 Dic 2022)

Tu mensaje número once, bastardo.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2022)

Rusia está pensando en poner un precio mínimo a su petróleo, como contra medida al precio máximo propuesto por las grandes cabezas pensantes europeas.

Se pone interesante. Qué precio pondrá?...recordemos que la UE ha puesto 60 máximo...

Russia considers setting oil price floor in response to G7 - Bloomberg News


----------



## ghawar (6 Dic 2022)

Lla?


----------



## Elimina (6 Dic 2022)

*El centro de Donetsk hoy*

t.me/liusivaya/2328


----------



## vermer (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No brindas porque no conoces un solo ucraniano.
> Si no, brindarías.



Eso es cierto. Pero de alguna forma lo he sufrido como vasco.
En mi misma familia una parte es nacionalista. Yo detesto el nacionalismo, pero no son pocas las veces que sentí el desprecio por ser vasco (mientras unos mataban y recogìan y recogen nueces, a otros nos llovían los perjuicios y prejuicios que causaba esa gentuza.)

No quiero extenderme, pero tiendo a creer que casi todas sociedades son parecidas: unos pocos que manipulan y roban al resto, una gran masa borrega, y unos pocos que desconfiamos del resto, y sobre todo del primer grupo. Aunque la masa borrega no es inocente, yo tiendo a exculparla.


----------



## dabuti (6 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, menuda cantada rusa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual que Rusia tiene infiltrados en Ucrania, no sólo en el Donbás.

Entre los 3 millones que han pasado de Ucra a Rusia, a ver si te crees que eran todos pobres padres de familia.....tb había ucronazis.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso, a través de Shoigu, acaba de confirmar que más de 8300 soldados ucranianos murieron en Noviembre.
> También se destruyeron 149 tanques, 300 vehículos de transporte, 5 aviones y 10 helicópteros.
> 
> Un buen mes para la desnazificación en Ucrania.
> ...



Y este ha sido un mal mes para la caza
Las ofensivas ucranianas masivas se han acabado, reduciendo en número de piezas a cobrar
Seguramente las bajas de los meses de septiembre y octubre fueran al menos el doble o el triple de las del mes de noviembre









·España. una Economía camino al abismo.


Dato mata relato. La economía española sobrevive tan sólo gracias al recurso a la deuda y el gasto público. ¿Es sostenible?



miedoalalibertad.com













La ventana de Overton y el fin de la Democracia


Quien controla los medios de información, control la opinión pública y con ello el Poder político. ¿Ha muerto la Democracia en occidente?



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Primera línea de la región de Belgorod: se está levantando la línea de barrera, un misil derribado de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas

▪ Las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea derribaron un misil sobre la localidad de Kaznacheevka. No hubo víctimas. Una línea de transmisión eléctrica resultó dañada. Cuatro localidades siguen sin suministro eléctrico: en parte los pueblos de Kaznacheevka y Kazinka y las aldeas de Leonovka y Mikhailovka. Las brigadas de emergencia iniciaron la reconexión a la fuente de energía de reserva. Los trabajos concluirán a las 24.00 horas.
▪ El gobernador comprobó el avance de la construcción de la línea de barrera en Belgorod. La obra es grande y especialmente importante para la seguridad de todos los habitantes de la región. Las obras avanzan conforme al calendario aprobado.
▪ El nivel "amarillo" de peligro terrorista está vigente en la región hasta el 21 de diciembre.

También se prorroga durante quince días un decreto que prohíbe el uso de petardos, fuegos artificiales y salvas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (6 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Y este ha sido un mal mes para la caza
> Las ofensivas ucranianas masivas se han acabado, reduciendo en número de piezas a cobrar
> Seguramente las bajas de los meses de septiembre y octubre fueran al menos el doble o el triple de las del mes de noviembre
> 
> ...



La democracia murió con la televisión y la concentración de capital que se ha ido dando. Las últimas elecciones decentes en USA fueron las de 1956 y en España la tele ya decidió las de 1979 y desde entonces. Me inspiran ternura los "trevijaners" que siguen creyendo en la circunscripción.
Eso tenía sentido cuando los Joly dominaban los medios en Cádiz y los Luca de Tena el ABC sevillano y en cada región había dos o tres cabeceras mediáticas con sus familias de diversos intereses detrás. Desde que hay un solo medio subvencionado por el Estado on varias marcas para disimular, no hay ni puede haber democracia. La propaganda es lo que mató a la democracia y Göbbels era un aprendiz comparado con lo que ha venido detrás.


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Primera línea de la región de Belgorod: se está levantando la línea de barrera, un misil derribado de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas
> 
> ▪ Las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea derribaron un misil sobre la localidad de Kaznacheevka. No hubo víctimas. Una línea de transmisión eléctrica resultó dañada. Cuatro localidades siguen sin suministro eléctrico: en parte los pueblos de Kaznacheevka y Kazinka y las aldeas de Leonovka y Mikhailovka. Las brigadas de emergencia iniciaron la reconexión a la fuente de energía de reserva. Los trabajos concluirán a las 24.00 horas.
> ▪ El gobernador comprobó el avance de la construcción de la línea de barrera en Belgorod. La obra es grande y especialmente importante para la seguridad de todos los habitantes de la región. Las obras avanzan conforme al calendario aprobado.
> ...



Ojo, en territorio ruso "propiamente dicho".


----------



## mazuste (6 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El problema no es que los americanos les capen sus armas, el problema es que los ucranianos puedan atacar territorio ruso por incapacidad, desidia o algo peor. Con HIMARS o con drones.



La matraca de los 'himar' capaos es un señuelo propagandístico que han difundido
con premeditación, para llamarse andanas en la vaina de los aeródromos atacados
y que fueron expuestos previamente en los medios..
Es mi sensación.


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La matraca de los 'himar' capaos es un señuelo propagandístico que han difundido
> con premeditación, para llamarse andanas en la vaina de los aeródromos atacados
> y que fueron expuestos previamente en los medios..
> Es mi sensación.



El problema no son los himars, el problema son las bases rusas o el puente de Crimea. El problema son los civiles muertos en Donestk o Belgorod. Y no es mi sensación, sino los hechos.


----------



## kasperle1966 (6 Dic 2022)

*El precio de los errores en 2014, o ¿qué clase de rusos en Donbass? *




Toda la negatividad que surgió de la política sobre Donbás y Ucrania se achacó al presidente. Esto ignora el hecho de que el presidente se guía por informes y dictámenes, detrás de los cuales hay una serie de funcionarios, con sus sesgos e intereses personales. Todos los funcionarios que han sido responsables de la LNR y de las relaciones con Ucrania durante ocho años son personalmente culpables de la tragedia de Donbass, de las evaluaciones erróneas, de su incapacidad para asumir responsabilidades y de crear simulacros. Y algunos de ellos han perseguido sistemáticamente y expresado públicamente una política de segregación contra la población del Donetsk y de Lugansk, negando su identidad rusa y organizando la división en clases según el principio "_rusos correctos de Crimea y rusos insuficientes del Donbass_".

El primer jefe adjunto del comité de la Duma para asuntos de la CEI, integración euroasiática y relaciones con los compatriotas, Konstantin Zatulin, que se ha implicado en la dirección ucraniana y le gusta destacar "_mis 25 años de experiencia en la dirección ucraniana_", ha tenido un éxito especial en este sentido. No citaremos todas sus citas, seleccionaremos las más típicas.

Ya en 2018, Konstantin Zatulin calificó a Donbass de no lo suficientemente ruso como para reconocer su independencia: "_Los habitantes de Donbass pasaron 30 años más como parte de Ucrania que Crimea, por lo que la historia de la independencia de la DNR y la LNR difiere significativamente de la situación con la península de Crimea, que pasó a formar parte de Rusia_". _Durante este tiempo, los esfuerzos de las autoridades soviéticas en los años 20-30 del siglo XX condujeron a la ucranianización. Los lazos profundos y arraigados de Donetsk y Lugansk con Rusia se perdieron mucho más que los de Crimea. Se criaron en el periodo soviético dentro del paradigma ucraniano. Yo lo diría así. En una situación de referéndum relativamente pacífica, entre el veinte y el treinta por ciento estarían a favor de unirse a Rusia. Otro diez, veinte o treinta por ciento se habría quedado en Ucrania para nada. El resto sería un módulo transitorio_".



Konstantin Zatulin

Por otra parte, cabe señalar que en el momento en que habló este "_experto en Ucrania_", las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk ya llevaban cuatro años en guerra con Ucrania, con sus cultos de ucranianización total y de banderización de la población. Al mismo tiempo, la cifra de muertos se acercaba a los 10.000. La gente se moría y perdía a sus familias, sus hogares, todo lo que les era querido y precioso, para estar con Rusia. Muchos recuerdan el conmovedor y terrible vídeo en el que niños de Donetsk, sentados en sótanos bajo los peores bombardeos de las AFU, cantan en voz baja "_Ayuda al ruso_". Y Zatulin, al mismo tiempo, argumenta cínicamente sobre la pérdida de las "_profundas conexiones de Donetsk y Lugansk con Rusia_". Presenta su propia opinión, sacada del techo, como estadísticas y hace valoraciones y comparaciones inapropiadas y poco veraces, tanto desde el punto de vista histórico como ético. Al mismo tiempo, Zatulin subrayó que Donbass debería devolverse a Ucrania para aumentar allí el porcentaje de ciudadanos prorrusos: "_La premisa es que Donetsk y Lugansk vuelvan al campo político común con Ucrania, pero sin represalias, sin ajustes de cuentas, con un estatus especial._" Es decir, sus citas están completamente desconectadas de la situación real en la incumplida Novorossiya, donde en 2018 había miles de presos de conciencia, torturados, torturadores, fusilados por los batallones nacionales ucranianos y los servicios especiales, y prorrusos desaparecidos. ¿Fueron ellos los que reclutó en el "_módulo de transición_" o los que se sintieron intimidados por la represión y las detenciones de la maquinaria punitiva ucraniana?

Hay más por venir. El diputado Zatulin luchó con vehemencia contra el reconocimiento de la LNR, fue un fanático defensor de los acuerdos de Minsk, y con la misma vehemencia sigue luchando por una Ucrania unida en 2022. He aquí la prueba. Cuando la Duma Estatal rusa adoptó la resolución "Sobre el discurso de la Duma Estatal al Presidente Vladimir Putin sobre la necesidad de reconocer a la República Popular de Donetsk y a la República Popular de Lugansk", 351 diputados votaron a favor del proyecto, propuesto por la facción del FRPC. Konstantin Zatulin también expresó inmediatamente su postura al respecto para Moskovskiy Komsomolets.

"MK": _Konstantin Fedorovich, ¿cómo votaste? ¿Apoyó el llamamiento al Presidente?_

KZ: _No, no he votado a favor de este documento. Mi punto de vista es conocido. ¿A qué conducirá este reconocimiento proactivo, unilateral e inmediato de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk? Sólo una cosa: el rechazo de los acuerdos de Minsk, el colapso de todos los formatos de negociación existentes, incluido el formato de Normandía. Porque este formato de Normandía se basa en los acuerdos de Minsk. Hemos elevado los acuerdos de Minsk al rango de documento de la ONU, insistimos en su aplicación. Y damos un paso que se interpretará inmediatamente como el desmembramiento de Ucrania. No se puede imaginar un regalo mejor para los agitadores de Ucrania._

La declaración anterior demuestra hasta qué punto el primer vicepresidente de la Duma para asuntos de la CEI, integración euroasiática y relaciones con los compatriotas no está al tanto de los procesos en curso ni siquiera en la Duma en la que trabaja. Y el nuevo escándalo en el que se ha metido este diputado puede incluso ser revisado por la comisión de ética de diputados de la Duma.

En la tertulia política "_Una velada con Vladimir Solovyov_", el diputado Zatulin empezó a explicar que la razón para recurrir a las armas estratégicas y tácticas es una amenaza para la propia existencia de Rusia. Ahora no existe ese peligro. Solovyov se mostró sorprendido, afirmando que en estos momentos también hay combates en territorio ruso: en las regiones de DNR, LNR, Zaporizhzhia y Jersón, que se incorporaron a la Federación Rusa como resultado del referéndum. Zatulin lo descartó, afirmando que estas regiones fueron declaradas parte de la Federación Rusa "_en un clima de acción militar_".

"Un momento, ¿qué dice la Constitución? Según la Constitución, ¿es nuestro territorio o no? ¿Tenemos escrito en algún sitio que no es realmente nuestro territorio porque está incluido en estas condiciones?", se indignó el presentador. A lo que Zatulin respondió con indiferencia y sentido que "_todo el mundo debería entender lo que está pasando_". Un enfurecido Solovyov preguntó a Zatulin "si consideraría una amenaza que las AFU entraran en el territorio de Crimea, Belgorod o Kursk". "Eso es otra historia", dijo Zatulin, arrugando la nariz como una manzana ácida ante la pregunta, y continuó diciendo que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se hicieron con el control de dos regiones ucranianas "en el proceso de la acción militar", pero el bando contrario sigue considerándolas su territorio, por lo que está "en disputa". Algunos de los expertos invitados al estudio agacharon la cabeza ante este pasaje, mientras que Vladimir Solovyov acusó directamente al diputado de despreciar la Constitución rusa.

El problema es que Zatulin no es sólo un diputado, es quien ha dado forma a la agenda. Y uno de los líderes de la Primavera Rusa en Járkov, el ex preso político Konstantin Dolgov, fue el primero en pronunciarse al respecto: "_Que yo recuerde, este invitado del programa dirigió durante dos décadas una estructura supuestamente prorrusa que operaba, entre otras cosas, en Ucrania. La esencia de sus actividades era beber, beber y charlar sin parar en mesas redondas. Cuando comenzaron los acontecimientos de 2014, resultó que la estructura no había hecho nada concreto. Aunque recibió financiación gubernamental a su debido tiempo. Al parecer, se han gastado en ella varios miles de millones. No me importa cuánto se haya gastado, lo importante no es el dinero, sino el resultado. Pero no había ninguno. Y resultó que Vladimir Rudolfovich era una persona mucho más patriota que él, que lleva años despotricando del patriotismo"_.

Andrei Klishas, jefe del Comité del Consejo de la Federación sobre legislación constitucional y construcción del Estado, comentó el escándalo. Aconsejó a Zatulin que volviera a leer la Constitución rusa y asimilara que las regiones de DNR, LNR, Zaporizhzhia y Jersón pasaron a formar parte de Rusia tras un referéndum: "_Se trata de una elección histórica que se pagó con la sangre de los habitantes de las nuevas regiones y de nuestros militares_". "_Estas regiones son parte integrante de la Federación Rusa. En este caso, su condición de diputado es una circunstancia agravante, porque un diputado debería a priori entender perfectamente lo que es la integridad territorial del Estado y su soberanía. Según la Constitución, no tenemos ninguna entidad constituyente nueva ni antigua. En cuanto pasen a formar parte de la Federación Rusa, pasarán a formar parte de su territorio para la eternidad_", afirma Andrei Lugovoi, primer jefe adjunto del Comité de Seguridad de la Duma.

El analista político Gevorg Mirzayan lo ha dicho sin rodeos: "_El ciudadano Zatulin, según algunos informes, ha asimilado en alguna ocasión enormes fondos para reforzar los sentimientos prorrusos en el sur de Ucrania. Era su responsabilidad directa hacer suyos estos territorios. Todo este trabajo fracasó y nos vimos obligados a hacer nuestros estos territorios a través de la USO, y ahora no está contento. Además, está insatisfecho al borde de violar el Código Penal y la Constitución de la Federación Rusa. Además, las palabras de Zatulin no sólo son ilegales e inmorales, sino también peligrosas. Como diputado de la Duma Estatal, e incluso desde un comité especializado, está perforando una ventana de Overton_".

De repente, la declaración de bienes del diputado y los bienes inmuebles españoles han aparecido en los canales telegráficos del diputado. Sin embargo, Zatulin cree que el énfasis en su legítima de bienes raíces - campaña personalizada de los enemigos y da una explicación en el sitio web zatulin.ru: "_Yo personalmente en 1998 compré bienes raíces en España, nunca compré un permiso de residencia, o permiso de residencia. Soy dueño de esta propiedad ... Lo incluyo en todas mis declaraciones. Nuestra ley no le prohíbe poseer tales bienes inmuebles. ...En aquellos mismos años, me prohibieron entrar en Crimea y mi hija necesitaba un clima meridional muy seco, le estaba dando asma. No siento que tenga que disculparme por ello y creo que mi actividad pública en el ámbito político es suficiente para garantizar que no vivo pensando en mi piso en España en detrimento de mis obligaciones"_.
En relación con este hecho, resulta curioso saber si el propio Zatulin no ha perdido sus "_profundos lazos con Rusia_" y si esta propiedad es una "_unidad transitoria_" o ya ha sido vendida. De toda esta historia se desprende qué tipo de informes se enviaron a la administración presidencial, si para este diputado en particular la LNR siguen siendo "_territorios en disputa_". Sin embargo, "_no sólo Zatulin_", como se suele decir. Para ser justos, no fue él quien aplicó los acuerdos de Minsk, sino otras muchas personas. No sólo "_no sintieron hasta el final el estado de ánimo de la gente, no entendieron lo que estaba pasando allí_", sino que tampoco lo intentaron. Si hay una orden de "_hacer la paz con Ucrania_", entonces no importa cuáles sean los sentimientos de la gente y a qué precio se pagará.



Vladislav Surkov

Ni Vladislav Surkov, el todopoderoso comisario del LDPR y de la dirección ucraniana, ni Dmitry Kozak, negociador de Rusia en el grupo de Minsk y jefe adjunto de la administración presidencial rusa, se han aferrado a esta resbaladiza pendiente.

El comisariado de Surkov se recuerda con palabras poco amables. En el programa Cuidado con Sobchak, el escritor y político ruso Zakhar Prilepin habló sin rodeos: "_Por lo que Surkov es realmente famoso es por su habilidad para saturar sus actividades de significados parasitarios. Parasitario en el sentido de que es tan misterioso, que es tan enorme, que dirige tantas cosas, que cambia la vida en Rusia y el futuro de Rusia. Sospechamos que hay algo, pero en realidad no hay nada. La mayoría de los esfuerzos de Surkov iban dirigidos a conseguir algo allí, que debería funcionar. No pretendía empujar Donbass hacia Ucrania, fusionar Donbass. Quería funcionar como eje diplomático entre diversos intereses: entre Ucrania, Rusia, los oligarcas, las empresas, el ejército, las milicias, Estados Unidos. Construir alguna estructura brillante a partir del conglomerado de intereses. No lo ha construido del todo_".

E Igor Strelkov, un conocido comandante de milicias que ahora está de vuelta en el frente y luchando en su zona más difícil, denunció directamente a Surkov por el fracaso: "_Fue Surkov el responsable del desarrollo de nuestra política en dirección a Ucrania. Entre otras cosas, Vladislav Surkov era responsable de la dirección táctica, con una influencia muy significativa en Novorossiya y su liderazgo. Durante Minsk-2, cuando Zakharchenko y Plotnitsky se vieron inesperadamente obstaculizados en la firma de los acuerdos, fue Surkov quien trató con ellos. Habría que preguntarle a Surkov por qué las cosas nos salieron tan "bien_". Sólo hay una palabra para evaluar la actuación de este hombre: un completo fracaso.

Dmitry Kozak, nombrado en 2020 negociador jefe de Rusia para Donbass y encargado de las cuestiones relacionadas con las relaciones de Rusia con Ucrania, no intentó entrar en el ánimo del LDPR. Enunció claramente una línea de forma burocrática: que el conflicto en el Donbass podría resolverse en un año si actuamos "_de forma coherente, ciñéndonos a los acuerdos alcanzados previamente_". En sus palabras, Rusia intentó ayudar a Ucrania a resolver el conflicto, pero "_resultó que es posible ayudar a quienes desean esta ayuda_". En el mismo año 2020, Kozak rechazó categóricamente la posibilidad de que el LDPR se uniera a Rusia: "_En relación con diversos tipos de declaraciones sobre la posibilidad y las perspectivas de que Donbass se una a la Federación Rusa. A nivel estatal, estas cuestiones nunca se han debatido, ni siquiera en una primera aproximación_".



Dmitriy Kozak

¿Por qué recordar ahora las hazañas de antaño? Y al hecho de que todos estos designados, sus errores, fracasos y parasitismo, les impidieron ver lo principal y retrasaron lo inevitable.

Ya es hora de sacar las conclusiones correctas, como bien dijo el famoso político ruso Sergey Glazyev: "_Por fin, al más alto nivel político, se ha reconocido nuestra rectitud, la de aquellos que tras la usurpación del poder en Ucrania por los títeres nazis estadounidenses exigieron proteger a la Ucrania rusa de ellos. En 2014 nos lo impidieron agentes de la influencia estadounidense y simples cobardes que estrangularon la Primavera Rusa y condenaron a millones de rusos en Ucrania al genocidio de los neobanderovitas montados por los servicios especiales estadounidenses"_.

No es la población ucraniana la que debe ser castigada por ello, sino los traidores y enemigos del mundo ruso que hay en nosotros y que impidieron a nuestro Presidente en 2014 salvar al pueblo de Ucrania de los nazis e impusieron los acuerdos de Minsk. Es curioso ver cómo de repente han empezado a renegar de ellos. Quienes los propugnaban se han repintado ahora como defensores de los rusos, a quienes los acuerdos de Minsk han convertido en rehenes de los nazis. Los líderes de la junta de Kiev se han convertido en tales únicamente gracias a los traidores de los agentes estadounidenses que tenemos entre nosotros. Estos últimos no han ido a ninguna parte y siguen exponiendo a nuestros soldados a los proyectiles y misiles de la OTAN y a nuestro país al Tío Sam.

No solo el Donbass, sino todo el sur y el este de Ucrania anhelaban protección en 2014 frente a la escoria de Bandera. La gente sólo esperaba que les diéramos el visto bueno para entrar en Rusia, como en Crimea. Izaron la bandera rusa, tomaron el control de la región de Járkov y estaban dispuestos a hacer lo mismo en Odessa, Zaporizhia, Dnepropetrovsk, Nikolaiev y Jersón. Formaron el parlamento de Novorossia. No nos exigieron ninguna ayuda militar ni económica. Sólo apoyo moral y reconocimiento político. Habría estrangulado a los traidores que nos lo impidieron entonces. Ahora esta traición se ha convertido en decenas de miles de víctimas de los mejores tipos rusos y millones de almas rusas arruinadas en Ucrania por el régimen de Bandera.
*Цена ошибок 2014 года, или какого сорта русские Донбасса?*


----------



## Martok (6 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es evidente que no, pero ¿puedo impedirlo?.
> 
> Hasta mañana!



“No hay tierra para nosotros tras el río Volga”


----------



## manodura79 (6 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ojo! Puede que sea un aviso o algo más serio.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283117



Si lo sacas es para usarlo...si no, quedas como un parguela.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El problema no son los himars, el problema son las bases rusas o el puente de Crimea. El problema son los civiles muertos en Donestk o Belgorod. Y no es mi sensación, sino los hechos.



Usa quiere que Rusia cambie el paso y haga algo diferente.
Rusia no lo va a hacer porque mueran dos soldados por un dron en kursk o en vladivostok.
Atacar así a los civiles en Donetsk solo demuestra, que la guerra no va bien para ellos.

Rusia podría estar bombardeando todo el día Lvov o Chernihiv y matando decenas de miles de civiles.
Y no lo hace...porque no lo necesita.

Otra cosa es que aquí en Rusia, querramos todos que se aniquile hasta el ultimo ucraniano


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

"Cuarto, Cuarto, Cuarto, inf, Milenio"


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*La Unión Europea asegura que hará "lo necesario" para asegurar la ayuda a Ucrania en enero pese al veto de Hungría.*
Los ministros de Economía y Finanzas de la Unión Europea (Ecofin) han señalado que *confían en que Hungría levante su veto para aprobar la ayuda macrofinanciera de 18.000 millones de euros a Ucrania,* aunque la UE hará "lo necesario" para garantizar que el primer pago llegue en enero de 2023, con o sin el apoyo de Budapest.

Sobre esta idea ha incidido el vicepresidente económico de la Comisión Europea, *Valdis Dombrovskis*, ha querido dejar claro en la rueda de prensa tras la reunión de ministros que están determinados a "hacer todo lo necesario" para asegurar que la ayuda llegue a Ucrania "ya en enero", ya sea desde el presupuesto común o a través de la alternativa de garantías nacionales.

*"Ucrania está en guerra y necesita desesperadamente nuestra ayuda. Hay un Estado miembro que está retrasando todo y no podemos dejar que pase eso, hay que proporcionar la ayuda"*, ha zanjado Dombrovskis, en referencia al veto de Hungría.


----------



## Martok (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro, para que el hombre no se vuelva perverso, tiene que haber un dios que lo judgue, pero entonces p*ara que ese dios no se vuelva perverso, debería haber un super dios que judgue a ese dios, y un super super dios que judgue al super dios y así hasta el infinito.*



Ostia, como en Drangon ball.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

*Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
La situación a finales del 6 de diciembre de 2022*

Hace quince días, el jefe de la diplomacia europea anunciaba con entusiasmo el acuerdo que supuestamente habían alcanzado las partes en el conflicto de Kosovo. Según Josep Borrell, la cuestión de la escalada en Kosovo y Metohija está resuelta y el papel de los mediadores europeos es inestimable.

Sin embargo, ya hoy la situación en la provincia ha vuelto a recrudecerse: se han oído explosiones en varias ciudades del norte, y los asustados residentes han tenido que cenar al aullido de las sirenas antiaéreas.

Hacia la una de la tarde, hora local, sonó una sirena en Zubin Potok. Miembros de la comisión electoral local, acompañados por la policía de Kosovo, irrumpieron en el edificio administrativo, destrozaron puertas y ventanas del mismo y sustituyeron las cerraduras. Según los medios de comunicación locales, querían apoderarse de los censos electorales.

El 18 de diciembre se iban a celebrar elecciones locales anticipadas en cuatro municipios de mayoría serbia del norte.

Albin Kurti fijó la fecha de las elecciones después de que los serbokosovares abandonaran desafiantes las instituciones de la provincia para protestar contra la política de terror de las autoridades de Pristina. La CEC de la autoproclamada república ya ha registrado las candidaturas de seis entidades políticas y candidatos independientes.

El principal partido serbio de Kosovo, la Lista Serbia, que obtuvo el 95% de los votos en las últimas elecciones, se ha retirado de la carrera. El viceprimer ministro del partido y líder serbio de Kosovo, Goran Rakic, anunció su dimisión.

Sin embargo, tan pronto como sea posible, el primer ministro de Kosovo quiere llenar el vacío en el norte y colocar a sus protegidos proalbaneses en los puestos vacantes.

Tras el incidente de Zubin Potok, hoy se ha sabido de una serie de explosiones en Kosovska Mitrovica. Con la ayuda de la policía de Kosovo y de las fuerzas especiales de la ROSU, la oficina de la comisión electoral local también fue objeto de actos de vandalismo en la ciudad.

Según fuentes locales, se utilizaron granadas aturdidoras para asaltar los edificios administrativos. No hubo víctimas en los incidentes. En este momento, la situación en Zubin Potok y Mitrovica es relativamente tranquila. La Oficina Serbia para Kosovo y Metohija pidió a los habitantes de la provincia que mantuvieran la calma y no respondieran a las provocaciones albanesas.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

1. Llegaron misiles a Kryvyi Rih. También hubo llegadas a Ochakov durante el día. También durante el día hubo ataques de artillería cerca de Artemivsk y Chasov Yar.

2. También en Sebastopol se informa /t.me/southtower/7456 de que las fuerzas de defensa aérea de las BSF derribaron 2 drones sobre el Mar Negro al aproximarse a Sebastopol.

3. Al igual que en la provincia de Belgorod, la provincia de Kursk también establecerá su propia defensa territorial sobre la base del DND "Patriot", que asistirá al ejército y a otras fuerzas de seguridad en la realización de diversas tareas en la zona del frente. Sería sensato aplicar estas medidas también en la región de Briansk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (6 Dic 2022)

Hungría ha vetado un paquete de ayuda financiera a Ucrania del fondo conjunto de la Unión Europea (UE) para el año 2023 de unos 18.000 millones de euros (18.930 millones de dólares), ensanchando así aún más sus divisiones con Bruselas, informa AP


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Estonia se niega a aceptar una nueva oleada de refugiados procedentes de Ucrania - Primer Ministro Kaja Kallas

"Hasta ahora hemos sido magnánimos ayudando a Ucrania en apuros. Naturalmente, todo tiene límites...". - dijo, dando la vuelta a la tortilla, añadiendo que Kiev recibiría sin duda la ayuda de Finlandia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

Cuanto "derechos humanos" significa " Humanos tiesos"


----------



## Argentium (6 Dic 2022)

*Los ataques con drones a aeropuertos rusos alertan a Moscú: Putin convoca al Consejo de Seguridad*

*El aeropuerto de Kursk ha sido atacado con drones esta madrugada. Este ataque se suma a los de Riazán y Sarátov, bases de la aviación estratégica rusa.*


----------



## mazuste (6 Dic 2022)

Comenté esta mañana que, lo mas probable, es que el escenario ucraniano puede pasar a segundo plano.
Pues mas que nada porque en Ucrania se están fajando con escaramuzas, proxis, y propaganda guerrera
con el objeto de acojonar, atontar y empobrecer a los europeos a gran escala (la crisis terminal).

Y me apuesto que la guerra de verdad- la gran guerra- se va a dirimir en el espacio marítimo, porque
los envíos del petroleo ruso, para sortear el bloqueo del precio desencadenará un gran choque naval
en el Pacifico. EEUU necesita imponer su estatus y ya no le quedan mas alternativas, y Rusia, así como
China están sacando humo a destajo en sus astilleros.
Ya veremos por donde salta la liebre...


----------



## Clavisto (6 Dic 2022)

Tres. Dos clientes, cada uno por su lado, y yo. Salí de la barra con el pitido inicial y una cerveza para situarme en una posición intermedia. No veo bien. 

Pronto llegaron los comentarios, ya casi olvidados. El tipo que estaba frente al televisor, un tío algo menos viejo que nosotros, no tardó en unirse a las despotricaciones del Chato, un colega de bar. Apenas habían pasado cinco minutos del partido cuando yo mismo empecé a cagarme en la puta. Abrí otra cerveza.

- Sí -le había dicho al Chato media hora antes mientras fumábamos en la puerta-, yo creo que va a haber algo de ambiente...No de llenar, claro, eso no, pero algo...

No reconocía a ningún futbolista. Con la segunda cerveza inquirí por los equipos en los que jugaban algunos de los nombrados por los comentaristas, Rivero y Chapi Ferrer. Me acordé de mi abuela, de cuando yo era niño y veía los partidos de la selección en casa de mi abuelo:

- ¿Quienes son los nuestros? -preguntaba mientras hacía ganchillo.
- Los de rojo -contestaba mi abuelo, imperturbable. Y yo, a veces, tenía ganas de contestarle furioso el porqué siempre preguntaba lo mismo.

Abrí otra cerveza que empezó a trastocar mi equilibrio mental, fingido hasta ese momento.


- Hola, Kufisto -dijo Sonia.

Era el día de antes, el día de ayer.

- Hola, Sonia.

Entró al bar, cosa rara, después que su padre lo hiciera cogiendo del brazo a su muy enferma esposa. No esperaba verla. Hacía tres meses que no la veía. Tres meses sin verla. 

Otra pareja llegó para sentarse en su mesa. Serví las cervezas. Pidieron varias rondas. Su padre estaba tan contento que sólo el cansancio de su mujer evitó una ronda más.

- Adiós, Kufisto -dijo Sonia cuando, esta vez sí, salió del bar enganchada al brazo de su madre.
- Adiós, Sonia.


Me fui del bar y pasé el resto de la tarde leyendo a Lovecraft, "La sombra de otro tiempo" Una novela difícil, su última gran novela. 


Marruecos se echaba atrás y España jugaba con sus centrales en el medio del campo. Y entre las blasfemias por el juego de nuestra selección me acordé de Lovecraft.


El primer tiempo acabó poco después de la llegada de mi hermano. Salí a fumar el último pito con el Chato.

- ¿Qué, Kufisto? ¿Nos vamos por ahí? Esto está visto...
- No. Me voy a casa.
- Joder.


Sonia...


----------



## Dado8 (6 Dic 2022)

Los ucranianos están matando a los suyos, el motivo puede ser cualquiera: desertores, ucranianos que hayan dado positivo en ADN ruso (hacen pruebas y no es broma) o para acusar a rusos.

"Ayer, en la dirección de Artyómovsk (Bajmut), un quadricóptero de nuestros militares se elevó al cielo para reconocer la situación en el área de las posiciones del ejército ucraniano. El operador del cuadricóptero detectó el movimiento del grupo enemigo a lo largo del cinturón forestal, que se encuentra cerca de las posiciones avanzadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

A primera vista, parecía el movimiento de un grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento de siete hombres, por lo que nuestro operador de drones decidió continuar con la observación visual de un grupo de sabotaje potencial. Pero pronto resultó que cuatro soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estaban conduciendo a otros tres con uniformes de campaña ucranianos para dispararles. Se eligieron trincheras abandonadas o de repuesto como lugar de ejecución, pero no se les disparó dentro de la trinchera, sino fuera.".

t.me/Irinamar_Z/12163


----------



## kikepm (6 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La democracia murió con la televisión y la concentración de capital que se ha ido dando. Las últimas elecciones decentes en USA fueron las de 1956 y en España la tele ya decidió las de 1979 y desde entonces. Me inspiran ternura los "trevijaners" que siguen creyendo en la circunscripción.
> Eso tenía sentido cuando los Joly dominaban los medios en Cádiz y los Luca de Tena el ABC sevillano y en cada región había dos o tres cabeceras mediáticas con sus familias de diversos intereses detrás. Desde que hay un solo medio subvencionado por el Estado on varias marcas para disimular, no hay ni puede haber democracia. La propaganda es lo que mató a la democracia y Göbbels era un aprendiz comparado con lo que ha venido detrás.



No puede morir lo que nunca ha existido. En España nunca ha habido democracia, y esto es bastante sencillo de demostrar.

- Nunca ha habido separación de poderes. Es de tal punto obsceno el tema de la nula separación de poderes, que los políticos se permiten repartir abiertamente entre los partidos políticos los puestos de decisión de los poderes del estado y la crítica ciudadana o en los medios brilla por su ausencia.

- No hay elecciones libres de candidatos, que puedan responder de sus decisiones políticas (por ejemplo siendo ejecutados en las plazas cuando incumplen aquello por lo que fueron votados). Por tanto, no existe representatividad, solo partidos políticos y estructuras de poder no democrático en ellos que deciden quien es o no candidato. La votación por circunscripciones a las que te refieres ayudaría a eliminar este tipo de desaguisado.

- La justicia dicta las sentencias que importan según la conveniencia de los partidos políticos en el poder. No hay un sistema judicial real, sino una justicia del estado, equiparable a la justicia del rey del absolutismo. Esto se ve en sentencias como las de las manadas de Pamplona o la Arandina, cualquier sentencia o juicio en que se involucre a políticos de partidos, o las de la secuestradora de niños andaluza.

- No hay libertad de expresión, ni libertad de difusión. Ningún medio de comunicación es libre de emitir sin la correspondiente licencia, o sin ser propiedad del estado. Nadie puede difundir libremente ideas si no están de acuerdo a lo que el gobierno defiende. Esto ha sido especialmente grave con la pandemia COVID, y es evidente con las noticias sobre la guerra.


Creo que no hace falta seguir.


----------



## Vitaly (6 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ojo! Puede que sea un aviso o algo más serio.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283117





vettonio dijo:


> Ojo! Puede que sea un aviso o algo más serio.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283117



Creo que no es la primera vez que lo usan en esta guerra


----------



## Argentium (6 Dic 2022)

El otro frente, el económico:

*-* *El gas baja hoy otro 7%, sumado una caída del 20% entre ayer y hoy. *
*- El petróleo Brent baja otro 4% hoy, cotiza a 79 dólares, el WTI a 75 dólares. 
- Marruecos nos manda para casa ( @§©€$#)*


----------



## Dado8 (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Cuarto, Cuarto, Cuarto, inf, Milenio"



He escuchado algún programa de este pájaro, va de defensor de causas justas y es un liberal de tomo y lomo.

Muy típico de los que alcanzan la fortuna monetaria, se cree que lo han conseguido por su esfuerzo, que la suerte y la sociedad no tuvo nada que ver. Seguro que la radio o la televisión las creo él en su garaje.


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Ucrania dice que los apagones en el estado actual del sistema eléctrico (es decir, con lo que se puede reparar y sin nuevos ataquess) continuarán hasta finales de marzo de 2023, con la esperanza de que después de un tiempo de apagones de emergencia sea posible volver a los apagones continuos según lo previsto. Esto demuestra, por un lado, que los ataques del 10 de octubre han tenido un efecto más que grave que tendrá consecuencias a largo plazo, pero también demuestra que este efecto podría amplificarse con nuevos ataques que impidieran restablecer la integridad de la red, dejándola dentro de un ciclo de apagones caóticos y conduciendo a su desintegración en "islas de energía".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (6 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, claro, por eso llevan AÑOS fomentándolo desde RT....



Claro, es verdad. Que haya progres es culpa de los Sepamás...


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Y lo que faltaba España eliminada del Mundial.....


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Informe del servicio de prensa de la DNR sobre el rechazo de un contraataque de las AFU cerca de Pervomayskoye y Pesok

El 5 de diciembre el enemigo realizó un audaz intento de contraataque a las posiciones de las unidades del 1er CA en la zona de Pervomayskoye y Pesok que fue rechazado por los batallones Somali y Sparta y el 11º regimiento con el apoyo de la 238ª Brigada de Artillería de las fuerzas armadas rusas. El enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas de personal y material.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Impresionantes imágenes: el ejército ruso practica la "limpieza" de un asentamiento en Bielorrusia

▪ Esta "ciudad" en un campo de entrenamiento en Bielorrusia se construyó específicamente para practicar los elementos básicos de las tácticas de agrupación de fuerzas regionales en Bielorrusia. La "limpieza" de una zona poblada es una de ellas. Para ser más eficaz, la acción debe ser repentina.
▪ Al amparo del intenso fuego de artillería, los militares de la ZVO bloquean las posibles vías de escape y avanzan, "peinando" el asentamiento metro a metro. Aunque aquí el enemigo es simulado, toda la acción de la infantería es real. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (6 Dic 2022)

Sobre la situación del precio máximo del petróleo ruso

Las acciones de los dirigentes rusos tras la introducción del techo de los precios del petróleo se dirigen ahora a mantener el volumen de la oferta.

¿Y el techo del precio del petróleo?

La imposición de un techo al precio del petróleo en presencia de un embargo de la UE tiene carácter demostrativo.

El objetivo clave es inducir a los países no pertenecientes a la UE a adoptar un sistema unificado de manipulación de los mercados, que ahora los países del "billón de oro" están configurando en su beneficio. Este mecanismo implica no sólo la fijación de precios, sino también la imposición de numerosas condiciones que vendedores y compradores deben cumplir para poder realizar transacciones.

Okay, pero ¿y si se impone un techo?

El nivel de 60 dólares es cómodo para la industria petrolera rusa.

Ha habido periodos en la historia reciente en los que los suministros procedentes de Rusia llegaron a precios más bajos. Sin embargo, el mero hecho de introducir todo tipo de "topes" es categóricamente inaceptable para Rusia y muchos otros países.

Uno de los objetivos en este caso es limitar a Rusia a acuerdos en condiciones económicamente beneficiosas para la Unión Europea y que impliquen una reducción dinámica del techo de los precios del petróleo cuando bajen las cotizaciones bursátiles. El precio máximo debe ser un 5% inferior a los precios de cambio, como se indica explícitamente en el texto de la Decisión del Consejo.

Si la dirección rusa acepta estos "métodos de mercado" para fijar los precios de sus productos, el volumen de petróleo nacional permanece en el mercado y los fondos de inversión estadounidenses empiezan a jugar a la baja.

Como demuestra la práctica, la manipulación bursátil puede hacer caer rápidamente el precio del petróleo a 28-30 dólares o incluso a 8 dólares, como ocurrió antes del colapso de la URSS. Y esto es una amenaza directa para el presupuesto de Rusia, cuya mitad sigue formándose con los ingresos del petróleo y el gas.

¿Van a hacer algo al respecto en Rusia?

Se ha preparado una respuesta: el Viceprimer Ministro y ex Ministro de Energía, Alexander Novak, ya ha anunciado que se están elaborando mecanismos para prohibir el comercio de petróleo con aquellos países que apoyen las restricciones de precios. Otros proveedores mundiales de petróleo también son muy conscientes de la situación actual, lo que explica el apoyo de la OPEP a la postura de Rusia.

Las empresas de Turquía, China e India son las ganadoras en las circunstancias actuales. Tienen la oportunidad de comprar petróleo ruso con un gran descuento. Después, el petróleo se procesa en refinerías locales y se entrega a los consumidores finales ya en forma de combustible.

La comunidad aseguradora y bancaria turca intenta ahora sacar el máximo provecho. Inmediatamente después del embargo de la UE, se modificaron los requisitos turcos en materia de seguros para buques y cargamentos, lo que provocó una congestión de buques en aguas territoriales turcas. Las restricciones se aplican específicamente a los buques que transportan petróleo kazajo con destino a la UE, mientras que los buques rusos pasan libremente por el estrecho.

¿Y qué dice la experiencia mundial?

Las empresas griegas, que controlan hasta el 30% de la flota mundial de petroleros, llevan mucho tiempo especializándose en el suministro de petróleo procedente de Irán y Venezuela. El número total de su flota "sin marcar" ronda los 1.000 buques.

Las autoridades rusas también han aumentado drásticamente sus "competencias" en este campo, habiendo adquirido 29 petroleros en 2022 y más de 100 buques.

Cabe preguntarse de dónde han salido tantos buques al mercado. La mayoría de los petroleros se construyeron hace 12-15 años. Ahora están al límite de su vida útil. Pero a falta de seguros y sistemas de vigilancia, la fiabilidad de los buques pasa a un segundo plano.

Está previsto utilizar estos petroleros en rutas cortas hasta los puertos más cercanos, donde el petróleo puede transbordarse a otros buques o terminales. Estas medidas, junto con el desarrollo del RNPK y la Ruta Marítima Septentrional, permitirán compensar el efecto de las restricciones impuestas.

❗ En esta situación, es fundamental que los proveedores rusos desarrollen no sólo otros canales de entrega de petróleo, sino también mecanismos alternativos de liquidación fuera del circuito del dólar controlado por Estados Unidos.

En la actualidad, algunos pagos ya se realizan en moneda nacional, pero el trabajo en este sentido debe ser sistemático.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (6 Dic 2022)

Estonia se niega a aceptar una nueva ola de refugiados de Ucrania, - Primer Ministro Kaja Kallas

“Hemos sido generosos hasta este momento para ayudar a Ucrania en problemas. Naturalmente,


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Dic 2022)

*Rusia convoca una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU por el suministro de armas a Kyiv*
Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU Nebenzya: Rusia convoca una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU debido al suministro de armas a Ucrania


6 de diciembre de 2022, 19:50


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Dic 2022)

*e ha confirmado el primer caso de derribo de un misil de crucero ruso del alemán ZSU "Gepard*

Las imágenes de la derrota de un misil de crucero ruso por un arma autopropulsada antiaérea de fabricación alemana "Gepard" llegaron a las redes sociales. ZSU lo derribó con la ayuda de proyectiles airburst de 35 mm que, a pocos metros del objetivo, crean una nube de elementos dañinos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rybar ya ha informado de que jóvenes que normalmente trabajan para narcotraficantes se encuentran a gusto en las filas de la "Legión Internacional de Ucrania".
> 
> Entre ellos destaca un individuo como Enrique Rodríguez León, de seudónimo Capón. Él mismo no sólo es un mercenario, sino uno de los reclutadores más activos de reclutas de la región latinoamericana, incluidos los que antes trabajaban para los cárteles mexicanos.
> 
> ...



increible un policia nazi


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El bombardeo ucraniano de Donetsk mata a la diputada de la DNR Maria Pirogova - jefe de la DNR
> "Hoy Donetsk vuelve a vivir un día terrible. Constantemente llega información sobre los muertos, el número de víctimas aumenta...
> Acabo de enterarme de que ha muerto un miembro del Consejo Popular, la voluntaria Maria Pirogova. ¡Masha! No puedo creerlo...
> Era la personificación de la amabilidad. La persona con la letra grande. Ayudaba a todo el mundo, nunca pasaba por alto los problemas de los demás. Su energía, su talento para hacer el bien era suficiente para todos. Como si se apresurara a vivir.
> ...



Que descanse en paz. Y una mujer guapísima por cierto.


----------



## mazuste (6 Dic 2022)

La guerra de la venta y los precios de la energía es sólo el capitulo primero de la historia que se aproxima.

Importante es a quién vende Rusia esa energía: China, India y los países asiáticos y del Sur recibirán
el gran espaldarazo económico en relación a Occidente. Se acelerará la multipolaridad y la marginación 
del Occidente anglo y europeo, como ya empezamos a ver en tiempo real.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (6 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Eso es mentira, la única manera de llevar un dron a 700km de la frontera es usando satélites de la OTAN



Probablemente, pero a estas alturas esto ya es el coño de la Bernarda y a saber que esta pasando de verdad...

Asumamos que tu teoría de los satélites OTAN es correcta (al menos es muy plausible): los rusos no tienen medios para interferir esos satélites en su territorio?


----------



## delhierro (6 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Rusia convoca una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU por el suministro de armas a Kyiv*
> Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU Nebenzya: Rusia convoca una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU debido al suministro de armas a Ucrania
> 
> 
> 6 de diciembre de 2022, 19:50



Joder que malotes, ¿ estan de coña ? Todo occidente , sus "socios", esta no solo armando, entrenando, financiando, mandandole información en tiempo real de los movimientos rusos, enviando mercenarios, y saboteando los oleoductos rusos , posiblemente tambien guiando drones de ataque. Y llevan así como 7 meses, desde que empezo el baile, salvo las primeras semanas cuando pensaron que los rusos iban en serio.

Y esto ahora, ya de antes les han puesto sanciones unilaterales por la cara desde hace como una decada. En fin , es de suponer que esta es la respuesta a los ataques a las bases.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El bombardeo ucraniano de Donetsk mata a la diputada de la DNR Maria Pirogova - jefe de la DNR
> "Hoy Donetsk vuelve a vivir un día terrible. Constantemente llega información sobre los muertos, el número de víctimas aumenta...
> Acabo de enterarme de que ha muerto un miembro del Consejo Popular, la voluntaria Maria Pirogova. ¡Masha! No puedo creerlo...
> Era la personificación de la amabilidad. La persona con la letra grande. Ayudaba a todo el mundo, nunca pasaba por alto los problemas de los demás. Su energía, su talento para hacer el bien era suficiente para todos. Como si se apresurara a vivir.
> ...



Si es que no paran de bombardear el centro de Donestk y en 9 meses no han podido echarlos hacia atrás para evitarlo, lógico cuando combates con la tercera parte de lo que sería necesario en hombres y material.


----------



## frangelico (6 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La guerra de la venta y los precios de la energía es sólo el capitulo primero de la historia que se aproxima.
> 
> Importante es a quién vende Rusia esa energía: China, India y los países asiáticos y del Sur recibirán
> el gran espaldarazo económico en relación a Occidente. Se acelerará la multipolaridad y la marginación
> del Occidente anglo y europeo, como ya empezamos a ver en tiempo real.



Esto es un “Dios escribe recto con renglones torcidos”.
Desde hace muchos años cualquier proyección económica a 2050 apunta a una importante elevación de status relativo para Indonesia, India , Turquía, México, etc
Y es que al final occidente no es tan superior como parece, era el reparto del acceso al dólar/petróleo lo que te metía en la espiral de crecimiento o te sacaba de ella. Al final nosotros mismos renunciamos a la superioridad al apartarnos de los flujos de energía barata y estable y así ayudamos a esa convergencia del resto del mundo con occidente


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Y este ha sido un mal mes para la caza
> Las ofensivas ucranianas masivas se han acabado, reduciendo en número de piezas a cobrar
> Seguramente las bajas de los meses de septiembre y octubre fueran al menos el doble o el triple de las del mes de noviembre
> 
> ...



Y lo normal es que las cosas vayan mudando a cada vez menos ataques masivos. Este año se ha demostrado que otro tipo de guerra es posible y efectivo. Ahora todas las cabezas pensantes en cada bando, están pensando en como implementarlo y mejorarlo. Vamos a la era de los drones.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Vamos inexorablemente hacia una confrontación bélica.



Los chinitos también van muy de perfil , más les valdría apoyar militarmente a Rusia porque como esta caiga ellos son los siguientes en la lista satánica.


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder que malotes, ¿ estan de coña ? Todo occidente , sus "socios", esta no solo armando, entrenando, financiando, mandandole información en tiempo real de los movimientos rusos, enviando mercenarios, y saboteando los oleoductos rusos , posiblemente tambien guiando drones de ataque. Y llevan así como 7 meses, desde que empezo el baile, salvo las primeras semanas cuando pensaron que los rusos iban en serio.
> 
> Y esto ahora, ya de antes les han puesto sanciones unilaterales por la cara desde hace como una decada. En fin , es de suponer que esta es la respuesta a los ataques a las bases.



Queda para los anales de la infamia. Ya se sabía desde lo del Moskva, aquella inacción fue la espoleta de salida. Vamos a ver cosas verdaderamente feas. No siga en el matrix de imaginar una Rusia contemporanizando... esto es una debacle en ciernes. La AA se está puliendo la capacidad rusa de enviar misiles y los drones del fascista Zele van a joder, pero a base de bien. Rusia convoca en Naciones Unidas... patético, como poco...


----------



## delhierro (6 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Eso es mentira, la única manera de llevar un dron a 700km de la frontera es usando satélites de la OTAN



No es algo complicado, y no les hacen falta los satelites de la OTAN. Los usarian simplemente para ver casi en tiempo real si habia bombarderos en la pista, el resto con un dron por gps/glonass les vale. Los rusos podran interferir las emisiones en areas, pero hacerlo causa problemas, y ellos no estan en guerra. 

El reconocimiento no se puede evitar , salvo tumbando los satelites. Los de corea lo que hacen es meter los aviones en bunker, o tapar con andamiajes gigantes los diques, para que no se sepa si estan ocupados o no. Creo haber leido que la URSS ya lo hacia a finales de los 80.

Por las ultimas fotos que habeis colgado, o lo derribaron en el aire o era mucho más pequeño que los drones sovieticos de reconocimiento a reacción. Con pasta y con la poca vigilancia de los rusos , meter un dron mediano y atacar desde mucho más cerca es muy factible.


----------



## John Nash (6 Dic 2022)

La red de refugiados ucranianos que movía 'maría' en caravanas de ayuda humanitaria


Se habían asentado en la Costa del Sol después de que se les concediese el Estatuto del Refugiado y, tras contactar con proveedores granadinos, enviaban la droga a Alemania escondida entre cajas de ropa y alimentos con destino a Ucrania




www.elconfidencial.com





*Se habían asentado en la Costa del Sol después de que se les concediese el Estatuto del Refugiado y, tras contactar con proveedores granadinos, enviaban la droga a Alemania escondida entre cajas de ropa y alimentos con destino a Ucrania*


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Eso es mentira, la única manera de llevar un dron a 700km de la frontera es usando satélites de la OTAN



Es evidente, y nadie lo dice. Ha sito un ataque de la OTAN la fuerza de disuasión nuclear rusa. En los libros estas cosas acaban en una guerra nuclear. Imagino que los rusos tienen esto clarísimo, pero que no hacen nada porque están presionadísimos y al límite.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*El Instituto Estadounidense para el Estudio de la Guerra cree que los ataques de dos aeródromos militares en la Federación Rusa demuestran la vulnerabilidad de la retaguardia profunda rusa y también pueden interrumpir los planes para otro bombardeo de la infraestructura de Ucrania.*

Los analistas también dijeron que debido a los ataques, los blogueros militares rusos criticaron al liderazgo de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## delhierro (6 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Queda para los anales de la infamia. Ya se sabía desde lo del Moskva, aquella inacción fue la espoleta de salida. Vamos a ver cosas verdaderamente feas. No siga en el matrix de imaginar una Rusia contemporanizando... esto es una debacle en ciernes. La AA se está puliendo la capacidad rusa de enviar misiles y los drones del fascista Zele van a joder, pero a base de bien. Rusia convoca en Naciones Unidas... patético, como poco...



Los misiles de crucero se pueden derribar, ya lo hacian los de irak en los 90. Y con shilkas y similares, por eso anunciar a lo que atacas, y lanzar el ataque con fecha y hora parece de coña.

En estos casos Lenin ( jeje ya se que no es de tu cuerda ) tiene razon , a veces cuanto peor mejor. Los rusos tienen un problema de cupula principalmente, y supongo que el pueblo rusos una gran paciencia pero con un limite en el ridiculo. Yo siempre confie en los anglos, al final haran saltar el disparador.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se crea una brigada Patriot en la región de Kursk para ayudar al ejército
> Gobernador Starovoit: "La región de Kursk vuelve a defender las fronteras del Estado. Estamos formando un escuadrón popular "Patriota". Los voluntarios, tras una seria selección y entrenamiento de combate, ayudarán a los militares a vigilar el territorio de la región.
> 
> Invitamos a todos los que lo deseen a unirse. No dejaremos pasar al enemigo y defenderemos nuestra tierra natal. La región de Kursk y toda Rusia nos apoyan.
> ...



O sea ya tienen que formar brigadas de paisanos?, donde esta el ejército ruso ? Los nazis ya atacan directa e incansablemente territorio ruso, lo que hace 9 meses eran banderas rojas ahora es la rutina.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El precio de los errores en 2014, o ¿qué clase de rusos en Donbass? *
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283240
> 
> ...



Más claro el agua. TRAICION.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2022)

La brigada 55 de artillería ucraniana, es la responsable de los masivos ataques a Donetsk desde hace una semana. Esta:

55a Brigada de Artillería (Ucrania) Estructura actualyNotas

No habrá paz para los malvados.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*Los aeródromos rusos fueron atacados por UAV ucranianos, fueron coordinados por fuerzas especiales,* - The New York Times

"Los ataques señalaron la nueva voluntad de Kyiv de luchar contra las bases de retaguardia rusas, elevando las apuestas en la guerra y demostrando por primera vez la capacidad de Ucrania para atacar a una distancia tan larga".


----------



## mazuste (6 Dic 2022)

Una visión sintetizada desde Venezuela:


----------



## Honkler (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La brigada 55 de artillería ucraniana, es la responsable de los masivos ataques a Donetsk desde hace una semana. Esta:
> 
> 55a Brigada de Artillería (Ucrania) Estructura actualyNotas
> 
> No habrá paz para los malvados.



Ya tardan en mandarles unos cuantos pepinos y asarlos vivos a todos.


----------



## Dado8 (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La brigada 55 de artillería ucraniana, es la responsable de los masivos ataques a Donetsk desde hace una semana. Esta:
> 
> 55a Brigada de Artillería (Ucrania) Estructura actualyNotas
> 
> No habrá paz para los malvados.



Ya lo pagarán.

Después que no haya lágrimas porque los rusos cuelguen a estos criminales de guerra.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Dic 2022)

Putin en una reunión de emergencia del Consejo de Seguridad hizo una declaración importante para todo el país:
En relación con el sabotaje en el aeródromo militar de la ciudad de Engels, que forma parte de las fuerzas nucleares de la Federación Rusa, se tomó la decisión difícil pero muy importante de cambiar el plan de la operación militar especial.


El ataque a los aeropuertos en Rusia se llevó a cabo con la ayuda de grupos de sabotaje internos de los llamados "durmientes" que preparan sus operaciones especiales bajo la clara guía de los servicios de inteligencia/instructores británicos.


La batalla cerca de Soledar a través de los ojos de la UA




El precio de la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este... terribles pérdidas para la UA


800 unidades de equipo militar estadounidense, incluidos tanques, han llegado a Polonia. El vehículo y el ejército estadounidense llegan como parte de la Operación Atlantic Resolve. Las marcas tácticas se pueden ver en el vehículo.
Recientemente, Lukashenko declaró que Polonia planea intervenir en Bielorrusia.


El general Mark Hertling explica por qué Estados Unidos no ha desplegado sistemas Patriot para defenderse de los misiles rusos:
▪Son muy caros. El costo de lanzar cada cohete es de entre 3 y 5 millones de dólares.


Estonia se niega a aceptar una nueva ola de refugiados de Ucrania: primer ministro Kaja Kallas
“Hemos sido generosos hasta este momento para ayudar a Ucrania en problemas. Naturalmente, todo tiene fronteras…”, dijo, y agregó que Finlandia sin duda ayudaría a Kiev.


La intervención de Washington en el conflicto de Ucrania indica la necesidad de destruir la hegemonía estadounidense, asegura la edición china del Global Times.


Mongolia.
Mítines masivos en el país. Las autoridades de Ulaanbaatar emitieron un decreto sobre la dispersión forzada de manifestantes alrededor de la Casa de Gobierno.


----------



## Peineto (6 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Comenté esta mañana que, lo mas probable, es que el escenario ucraniano puede pasar a segundo plano.
> Pues mas que nada porque en Ucrania se están fajando con escaramuzas, proxis, y propaganda guerrera
> con el objeto de acojonar, atontar y empobrecer a los europeos a gran escala (la crisis terminal).
> 
> ...



Con el nuevo armamento antibuque los mares se han convertido en una bañera para ejercitar el tiro al pato, me temo.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Joder que malotes, ¿ estan de coña ? Todo occidente , sus "socios", esta no solo armando, entrenando, financiando, mandandole información en tiempo real de los movimientos rusos, enviando mercenarios, y saboteando los oleoductos rusos , posiblemente tambien guiando drones de ataque. Y llevan así como 7 meses, desde que empezo el baile, salvo las primeras semanas cuando pensaron que los rusos iban en serio.
> 
> Y esto ahora, ya de antes les han puesto sanciones unilaterales por la cara desde hace como una decada. En fin , es de suponer que esta es la respuesta a los ataques a las bases.



Me imagino a los satanicos de la ONU partiéndose el culo de risa con la demanda rusa. Es como si a un criminal le dices que investigue a sus colegas.


----------



## delhierro (6 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Putin en una reunión de emergencia del Consejo de Seguridad hizo una declaración importante para todo el país:
> En relación con el sabotaje en el aeródromo militar de la ciudad de Engels, que forma parte de las fuerzas nucleares de la Federación Rusa, se tomó la decisión difícil pero muy importante de cambiar el plan de la operación militar especial.



¿ en que sentido ?

-----------

De momento he visto esto...










video_2022-12-06_15-49-47


video_2022-12-06_15-49-47




ok.ru






No son los habituales T-64 o T-72b. Parece que es muy reciente.


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Probablemente, pero a estas alturas esto ya es el coño de la Bernarda y a saber que esta pasando de verdad...
> 
> Asumamos que tu teoría de los satélites OTAN es correcta (al menos es muy plausible): los rusos no tienen medios para interferir esos satélites en su territorio?



Dijeron que atacarían los satélites civiles que ayudaran militarmente a Ucrania, pero neutralizar los satélites militares de la OTAN sería una declaración de guerra.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

Putin en una reunión de emergencia del Consejo de Seguridad hizo una declaración importante para todo el país:
En relación con el sabotaje en el aeródromo militar de la ciudad de Engels, que forma parte de las fuerzas nucleares de la Federación Rusa, se tomó la decisión difícil pero muy importante de cambiar el plan de la operación militar especial.


Y que va a cambiar en la operación especial ?
Les tiraran alguna bomba esporadica en algún centro de mando de una vez ?, no creo.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ en que sentido ?
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



Son T 90.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Dijeron que atacarían los satélites civiles que ayudaran militarmente a Ucrania, pero neutralizar los satélites militares de la OTAN sería una declaración de guerra.



Lo mismo que destruir los gasoductos rusos…y ese paso la OTAN ya lo dio…


----------



## rascachapas (6 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No es algo complicado, y no les hacen falta los satelites de la OTAN. Los usarian simplemente para ver casi en tiempo real si habia bombarderos en la pista, el resto con un dron por gps/glonass les vale. Los rusos podran interferir las emisiones en areas, pero hacerlo causa problemas, y ellos no estan en guerra.
> 
> El reconocimiento no se puede evitar , salvo tumbando los satelites. Los de corea lo que hacen es meter los aviones en bunker, o tapar con andamiajes gigantes los diques, para que no se sepa si estan ocupados o no. Creo haber leido que la URSS ya lo hacia a finales de los 80.
> 
> Por las ultimas fotos que habeis colgado, o lo derribaron en el aire o era mucho más pequeño que los drones sovieticos de reconocimiento a reacción. Con pasta y con la poca vigilancia de los rusos , meter un dron mediano y atacar desde mucho más cerca es muy factible.



Están diciendo que han enviado un comando ucraniano 700km dentro de territorio ruso para dirigir los drones, eso no se lo cree nadie. La OTAN es la que dirige los ataques con sus satélites, muy de tanto en tanto para no dar el cante, pero dando golpes cuando la cosa se empieza a torcer. Primero el crucero Moskva, luego el puente de Crimea y ahora la base de Engels.

Al final atacaran lo que no deben, quedarán en evidencia que han sido ellos y se liará la de dios.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los aeródromos rusos fueron atacados por UAV ucranianos, fueron coordinados por fuerzas especiales,* - The New York Times
> 
> "Los ataques señalaron la nueva voluntad de Kyiv de luchar contra las bases de retaguardia rusas, elevando las apuestas en la guerra y demostrando por primera vez la capacidad de Ucrania para atacar a una distancia tan larga".



Hay que ser muy ingenuo para creer que eso sólo fue un ataque de los ucras. USA está metida hasta el fondo en ese ataque.


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La brigada 55 de artillería ucraniana, es la responsable de los masivos ataques a Donetsk desde hace una semana. Esta:
> 
> 55a Brigada de Artillería (Ucrania) Estructura actualyNotas
> 
> No habrá paz para los malvados.



La operación militar especial era en teoria para impedirlo... En nochebuena iremos para los 10 meses....


----------



## Adriano II (6 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Al final atacaran lo que no deben, quedarán en evidencia que han sido ellos y se liará la de dios.



Me parece que es precisamente eso lo que ha pasado con el ataque a los aeródromos

Cada vez tengo más claro que esto no va a acabar nada bien ...


----------



## Salamandra (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los chinitos también van muy de perfil , más les valdría apoyar militarmente a Rusia porque como esta caiga ellos son los siguientes en la lista satánica.



Los chinitos tienen el yuan cayendo desde hace ya bastante tiempo. Las sanciones les van haciendo daño. Tienen muchas empresas de fruslerías que comprábamos los ricos europeos que ahora usamos para comprar bienes básicos y calentar las casas.

Tampoco han podido sacar el beneficio debido de sus logros, por ejemplo en el 5g y esas cosas pasan factura. En estas condiciones, ayudar a Rusia más, puede ser perder en su propio país, además de perder parte de un prestigio internacional que a Rusia le viene al pelo. Aún así, al inicio de las hostilidades, declararon que incluso ayudarían económicamente a Rusia, que de momento no ha hecho falta, entre otras cosas ayudados por la declaración que da confianza de los chinos.

No sé si por detrás hacen todo lo que pueden pero si es claro que les ayudan diplomáticamente.

En Hong Kong parece que han dado un cierto viraje político a favor de China. Esto estoy seguro que ha sido en parte por la flema china y las pocas ganas de los taiwaneses de meterse en circos guerreros. Con la llave de semiconductores que representa Taiwan a Rusia le viene de perlas. Recuerdo que al inicio del conflicto, en el Global Times, les decían a los de la isla que debieran mantenerse neutrales y vender a Rusia que les iba a ir mucho mejor con ellos y con los rusos que vendiendo sólo a los occidentales, incluso les recordaban que el silicio y los metales raros estaban de su parte.

Diría que China si hace mucho, incluso de cara. No sabemos que hace por detrás, ni sabemos que haría si Rusia necesitara más ayuda pero a mi me parece que si fuera razonable o lo pudieran camuflar si lo haría y quizás si lo hagan.


----------



## EGO (6 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Ya lo pagarán.
> 
> Después que no haya lágrimas porque los rusos cuelguen a estos criminales de guerra.



jajajaj

Ahora dilo sin que se te ponga la cara violeta de la rabia,votonto sucialista.


----------



## kopke (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putin en una reunión de emergencia del Consejo de Seguridad hizo una declaración importante para todo el país:
> En relación con el sabotaje en el aeródromo militar de la ciudad de Engels, que forma parte de las fuerzas nucleares de la Federación Rusa, se tomó la decisión difícil pero muy importante de cambiar el plan de la operación militar especial.
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que seguir atacando la infraestructura eléctrica.


----------



## Martok (6 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Los ucranianos están matando a los suyos, el motivo puede ser cualquiera: desertores, ucranianos que hayan dado positivo en ADN ruso (hacen pruebas y no es broma) o para acusar a rusos.
> 
> "Ayer, en la dirección de Artyómovsk (Bajmut), un quadricóptero de nuestros militares se elevó al cielo para reconocer la situación en el área de las posiciones del ejército ucraniano. El operador del cuadricóptero detectó el movimiento del grupo enemigo a lo largo del cinturón forestal, que se encuentra cerca de las posiciones avanzadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Nazis haciendo cosas de nazis.

Esto ya es un verdadera pasada y Europa apoyando esto, no se que da mas vergüenza que se hagan estas cosas o que se aplauda ciegamente un régimen neonazi.


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La brigada 55 de artillería ucraniana, es la responsable de los masivos ataques a Donetsk desde hace una semana. Esta:
> 
> 55a Brigada de Artillería (Ucrania) Estructura actualyNotas
> 
> No habrá paz para los malvados.



Y para los terroristas rusos la habrá??????


----------



## Dado8 (6 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> jajajaj
> 
> Ahora dilo sin que se te ponga la cara violeta de la rabia,votonto sucialista.



Cebollino...


----------



## Dado8 (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Son T 90.



200 que han mandado al Donbass hoy.

"Nuevos tanques rusos T-90M "Breakthrough" llegan a Lugansk según informan...".


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Los chinitos tienen el yuan cayendo desde hace ya bastante tiempo. Las sanciones les van haciendo daño. Tienen muchas empresas de fruslerías que comprábamos los ricos europeos que ahora usamos para comprar bienes básicos y calentar las casas.
> 
> Tampoco han podido sacar el beneficio debido de sus logros, por ejemplo en el 5g y esas cosas pasan factura. En estas condiciones, ayudar a Rusia más, puede ser perder en su propio país, además de perder parte de un prestigio internacional que a Rusia le viene al pelo. Aún así, al inicio de las hostilidades, declararon que incluso ayudarían económicamente a Rusia, que de momento no ha hecho falta, entre otras cosas ayudados por la declaración que da confianza de los chinos.
> 
> ...



Desde luego las cosas no pintan muy bien para "el eje de la resistencia". Rusia enfangada en Ucrania, Irán con su régimen muy contestado y obligado a hacer concesiones, China (la esfinge) con dudas, lío en Mongolia..

Con la UE totalmente sometida, los anglos siguen con la sarten por el mango y mucho me temo que "y lo que te rondaré morena".


----------



## Salamandra (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Me imagino a los satanicos de la ONU partiéndose el culo de risa con la demanda rusa. Es como si a un criminal le dices que investigue a sus colegas.



Quizás su función sea ponerles en evidencia. En Europa éso parece que no hace nada ¿pero es igual en todo el mundo?. En America Latina diría que no aun cuando sólo llega el mensaje a parte de la población, en Asia quizás haya sitios que tampoco.

Pero hay que estar de acuerdo que es patético verles pedir a los que se sabe que se están riendo de tí. Pero no hay que olvidar que ya están apareciendo voces que piden cambios en la ONU.


----------



## Martok (6 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> He escucho algún programa de este pájaro, va de defensor de causas justas y es un liberal de tomo y lomo.
> 
> Muy típico de los que alcanzan la fortuna monetaria, se cree que lo han conseguido por su esfuerzo, que la suerte y la sociedad no tuvo nada que ver. Seguro que la radio o la televisión las creo él en su garaje.



Este se ha convertido en un fraude, en febrero de 2020 por decir la verdad le cancelaron el programa, en octubre se lo devolvieron y vino con la lección aprendida. Es un hipócrita y cínico nivel Dios. Siempre que alguien en su programa dice algo que no debe en seguida el se mete con un "PERO" para arreglar la plana, eso si todavía tiene la cara dura de soltar en vez en cuando un verborrea que no va a ningun lado, pretendiendo vender que es neutral y que nadie sabe la verdad y blablabla.

Es un mercenario punto



crocodile dijo:


> Putin en una reunión de emergencia del Consejo de Seguridad hizo una declaración importante para todo el país:
> En relación con el sabotaje en el aeródromo militar de la ciudad de Engels, que forma parte de las fuerzas nucleares de la Federación Rusa, se tomó la decisión difícil pero muy importante de cambiar el plan de la operación militar especial.
> 
> 
> ...



como Santo Tomas ver y creer. Pero es verdad que lo que ha pasado poca broma (¿Cuantas van?), ya se pueden tomar las cosas en serio.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> 200 que han mandado al Donbass hoy.
> 
> "Nuevos tanques rusos T-90M "Breakthrough" llegan a Lugansk según informan...".



Se van a quedar antes los Ucros sin Javelins que los Rusos sin tanques.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Desde luego las cosas no pintan muy bien para "el eje de la resistencia". Rusia enfangada en Ucrania, Irán con su régimen muy contestado y obligado a hacer concesiones, China (la esfinge) con dudas, lío en Mongolia..
> 
> Con la UE totalmente sometida, los anglos siguen con la sarten por el mango y mucho me temo que "y lo que te rondaré morena".



Yo no lo tengo tan claro, salvo en Europa pero los cambios ya se sabe hace tiempo que no van a llegar de aquí. Las concesiones de los iraníes han sido muy inteligentes, mano blanda con su población disidente propia, concesiones con el velo e incursiones en la parte revoltosa de Irak que además estará celebrada en las sombras por todos los países con poblaciones kurdas. Aquí no importa, pero no deja de ser muy irónico que los que se van moderando son los clérigos y en todas las partes donde han intervenido los occidentales han aumentado los burkas, cosas de la caridad musulmana saudí y de los países del golfo.

Si saben venderlo bién es muy bueno para todos los musulmanes que dentro de sus raíces buscan una mejor adaptación a los tiempos.

Habrá que ver que sucede con el tiempo, las cosas no están nada claras aunque acabo de ver un video del de TOP de Impacto que nos recuerda que no cantemos victoria que tras las sanciones de 2014 también tardaron en hacer efecto ocho meses. Entonces Rusia estaba sóla y era menos resiliente, ahora no está sola pero la respuesta es mucho más contundente.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Este se ha convertido en un fraude, en febrero de 2020 por decir la verdad le cancelaron el programa, en octubre se lo devolvieron y vino con la lección aprendida. Es un hipócrita y cínico nivel Dios. Siempre que alguien en su programa dice algo que no debe en seguida el se mete con un "PERO" para arreglar la plana, eso si todavía tiene la cara dura de soltar en vez en cuando un verborrea que no va a ningun lado, pretendiendo vender que es neutral y que nadie sabe la verdad y blablabla.
> 
> Es un mercenario punto
> 
> ...



En uno de sus CHorizontes llevó al camisetas sudadas matarrusos, el tema era el de las cartas petardo, cuando el gordo se habia tirado un rato explicando que el remitente era un pringao que habia escrito el remite a mano, Iker miró su telefono y dijo textualmente: "Me llega este rumor, de buena fuente...bueno, no si es de buena; las cartas pueden proceder de un grupo de RADICALES PRO RUSOS..."


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Son T 90.



Son T-90M *Proryv-3 *, la versión más moderna hasta la fecha.


----------



## Dado8 (6 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Se van a quedar antes los Ucros sin Javelins que los Rusos sin tanques.



Ni que lo diga, con el sistema Shtora y Relikt.

"Las reservas estadounidenses de varios años de misiles Javelin y Stinger se han agotado

Greg Hayes, CEO de Raytheon Technologies, una de las empresas de fabricación de armas más grandes del mundo, afirmó que las existencias de esos misiles en el arsenal del Ejército estadounidense ha disminuido considerablemente como consecuencia de los suministros entregados a Ucrania.

"El problema es que se han consumido muchos suministros en los primeros 10 meses de guerra". EE.UU. ha entregado a Ucrania más de 1400 Stinger y 5500 Javelin desde que comenzó el conflicto. Según Hayes, esa cantidad de misiles tarda alrededor de 13 y 5 años en fabricarse, respectivamente.

"La pregunta ahora es cómo vamos a reabastecernos". Raytheon comenzó a producir misiles Stinger en 1977, pero el Pentágono lleva desde 2004 sin comprar estos sistemas.".


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Desde luego las cosas no pintan muy bien para "el eje de la resistencia". Rusia enfangada en Ucrania, Irán con su régimen muy contestado y obligado a hacer concesiones, China (la esfinge) con dudas, lío en Mongolia..
> 
> Con la UE totalmente sometida, los anglos siguen con la sarten por el mango y mucho me temo que "y lo que te rondaré morena".



Los Bastardos están poniendo toda la carne en el asador en forma de billetes. Colorines en Iran y China, los dos por el método Timisoara. Uso de los monguers ucros como carne de cañón al estilo Verdun. Las 27 Colonias sumisas por medio de sus gobernantes convenientemente comprados. Están echando el resto.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2022)

Parece que los Doritos están de nuevo en el aire, con sus motores de motocicleta barata brrrrrr brrrrrrrr

Aquí lo tenéis. El sonido del terror


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Hay que seguir atacando la infraestructura eléctrica.



Y eso que cambio es ?


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los Bastardos están poniendo toda la carne en el asador en forma de billetes. Colorines en Iran y China, los dos por el método Timisoara. Uso de los monguers ucros como carne de cañón al estilo Verdun. Las 27 Colonias sumisas por medio de sus gobernantes convenientemente comprados. Están echando el resto.



No se le olvide Mongolia, también están de colorines allí


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No se le olvide Mongolia, también están de colorines allí



Ahí, ahí, y en Kazahistan. Hay mucho lumpen deseando ser comprado.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No se le olvide Mongolia, también están de colorines allí



Montar una de Colores en un país totalmente rodeado por Rusia y China. Plan sin fisuras.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *e ha confirmado el primer caso de derribo de un misil de crucero ruso del alemán ZSU "Gepard*
> 
> Las imágenes de la derrota de un misil de crucero ruso por un arma autopropulsada antiaérea de fabricación alemana "Gepard" llegaron a las redes sociales. ZSU lo derribó con la ayuda de proyectiles airburst de 35 mm que, a pocos metros del objetivo, crean una nube de elementos dañinos.



O ese Gepard estaba protegiendo un objetivo o ha tenido mucha suerte y le ha pasado casi por encima.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

Según esto los rusos tienen 370 tanques T90, si han enviado 200 es más de la mitad.
T-72 tienen unos 7000.









T-90 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Salamandra (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ahí, ahí, y en Kazahistan. Hay mucho lumpen deseando ser comprado.



Y Paquistán, Indonesia, Naborno Karabag y aún nos dejaremos unas cuantas.


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Montar una de Colores en un país totalmente rodeado por Rusia y China. Plan sin fisuras.



Le recuerdo que Ucrania ha sido tomada por los Otanicos estándo en la frontera rusa.


----------



## Abstenuto (6 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> 200 que han mandado al Donbass hoy.
> 
> "Nuevos tanques rusos T-90M "Breakthrough" llegan a Lugansk según informan...".



Pues no tienen muchos más de 200 T-90M. Oficialmente, claro


----------



## NS 4 (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Que descanse en paz. Y una mujer guapísima por cierto.



Quien ha fallecido???


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Hay que seguir atacando la infraestructura eléctrica.



No es suficiente.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que los Doritos están de nuevo en el aire, con sus motores de motocicleta barata brrrrrr brrrrrrrr
> 
> Aquí lo tenéis. El sonido del terror



En dirección a Poltashchina, según Il Russo en Telegram hace 4 min
Se ha declarado una alerta aérea en las regiones de Nikolaev y Odessa de Ucrania, y la defensa aérea está operando en la parte controlada por Kiev de la región de Zaporozhye, informan los medios locales. También informaron de una explosión en Dnepropetrovsk
206viewsFantasma de mapache, 21:26
IL RUSSO

Escriben sobre al menos 7 explosiones en Dnepropetrovsk
También se escuchan explosiones en Zaporozhye


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

Igualito que la rata del Kremlin


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El problema no son los himars, el problema son las bases rusas o el puente de Crimea. El problema son los civiles muertos en Donestk o Belgorod. Y no es mi sensación, sino los hechos.



Y es totalmente comprensible la indignación, pero tengamos presente un hecho invariable, perdón, dos. En una guerra mueren militares y se pierden equipos. También en una guerra mueren civiles. Eso jamás se puede evitar. Y después, en una guerra se gana o se pierde. Si los dos primeros puntos son invariables ¿qué queda?

Volvamos al 'minuto uno'. Las corporaciones anglosajonas, usando su títere máximo, EEUU, su títere secundario, Europa, y su títere ocasional, Ucrania, le montan una guerra de desgaste a Rusia, y a mi entender (esto admito que es discutible), una demolición controlada a Europa. ¿Y qué hace Rusia? en lugar de entrar al trapo como vulgar toro, asigna un presupuesto aceptable para contener la situación y no desangrarse. ¿Y el resultado? bueno, parece que las corporaciones usanas y los rusos estén a pachas en esto, pues ambos se están viendo beneficiados. Y no solo por la pasta que ganan ambos con toda esta locura, es que consiguen que China no crezca tan rápido como antes. No olvidemos que Rusia es Rusia y China es China. ¿Que son aliados? por interés, como todos. Pero China es un dragón temible que cada día está más gordo y musculoso. Y los anglosajones saben que ya para 2035 se los comen como condimento en un 'lollito de plimavela'. Y como lo saben, pues están haciendo lo que creen puede limitar ese dantesco futuro. Pero lo curioso es que éste no es mejor para los rusos. ¿Podemos por un momento imaginar un mundo donde los EEUU ya no pintan casi nada? ¿Y entonces que sucederá con la relación Rusia-China? Y más ahora que los rusos no son comunistas. Si siéndolo ya tuvieron roces serios por sus diferentes (ejem) doctrinas de interpretación del comunismo...

Creo que se va viendo lo que intento explicar. Esto no es 'una guerra contra Ucrania'. Ni siquiera es 'una guerra proxy entre la OTAN y Rusia'. Esto es solo lo aparente. Es una guerra para limitar a China en su crecimiento... bueno, esa es la lectura no conspiranoica. Podría ir más allá, pero creo que no es el momento.

Resumiendo y recapitulando: si han de morir igualmente civiles en una guerra, si han de caer soldados y perder equipamientos y estructuras ¿qué es lo que importa realmente? la victoria. Y esta jamás y repito, jamás se logra haciendo lo que el agresor espera que hagas. Nunca.

Y me dejo mucho en el tintero virtual.


----------



## vettonio (6 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram

_Los medios franceses han comenzado a publicar recomendaciones para talar árboles para calefacción en invierno debido al aumento de los costos de energía y los probables cortes de energía en el país_


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Según esto los rusos tienen 370 tanques T90, si han enviado 200 es más de la mitad.
> T-72 tienen unos 7000.
> 
> 
> ...



Si, pero ten en cuenta que desde que empezó la guerra Uralvagonzavod está fabricando también nuevos T-90 y modernizando y reparando cientos de tanques T-72 y T-80 .

No sabemos de esos 200 cuantos son nuevos y cuantos son modernizaciones.


----------



## Dado8 (6 Dic 2022)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Pues no tienen muchos más de 200 T-90M. Oficialmente, claro



Creo que 400 de la versión Proryv-3, pero no estoy seguro.

De todas formas es una apuesta fuerte.


----------



## ATDTn (6 Dic 2022)

Hacía tiempo que no leía un subnormal. 
Ignore


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y es totalmente comprensible la indignación, pero tengamos presente un hecho invariable, perdón, dos. En una guerra mueren militares y se pierden equipos. También en una guerra mueren civiles. Eso jamás se puede evitar. Y después, en una guerra se gana o se pierde. Si los dos primeros puntos son invariables ¿qué queda?
> 
> Volvamos al 'minuto uno'. Las corporaciones anglosajonas, usando su títere máximo, EEUU, su títere secundario, Europa, y su títere ocasional, Ucrania, le montan una guerra de desgaste a Rusia, y a mi entender (esto admito que es discutible), una demolición controlada a Europa. ¿Y qué hace Rusia? en lugar de entrar al trapo como vulgar toro, asigna un presupuesto aceptable para contener la situación y no desangrarse. ¿Y el resultado? bueno, parece que las corporaciones usanas y los rusos estén a pachas en esto, pues ambos se están viendo beneficiados. Y no solo por la pasta que ganan ambos con toda esta locura, es que consiguen que China no crezca tan rápido como antes. No olvidemos que Rusia es Rusia y China es China. ¿Que son aliados? por interés, como todos. Pero China es un dragón temible que cada día está más gordo y musculoso. Y los anglosajones saben que ya para 2035 se los comen como condimento en un 'lollito de plimavela'. Y como lo saben, pues están haciendo lo que creen puede limitar ese dantesco futuro. Pero lo curioso es que éste no es mejor para los rusos. ¿Podemos por un momento imaginar un mundo donde los EEUU ya no pintan casi nada? ¿Y entonces que sucederá con la relación Rusia-China? Y más ahora que los rusos no son comunistas. Si siéndolo ya tuvieron roces serios por sus diferentes (ejem) doctrinas de interpretación del comunismo...
> 
> ...



Es una guerra para destruir Rusia y China y saquearlas, evidentemente no pueden entrar de forma frontal, por eso intentan colorines allí donde pueden.


----------



## vettonio (6 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram
_Empresario alemán y propietario de la mayor empresa textil Trigema Wolfgang Grupp: *No puede ser que los ciudadanos tengan que congelarse para que podamos suministrar más armas a Ucrania*. Quiero decir que tienes que ser razonable. Y también digo que toda esta guerra debería haberse evitado. Porque *no puedes trabajar juntos durante 20 años, construir Nord Stream 1 y 2 e invertir 20 mil millones de euros y luego decir que es tu enemigo mortal*_


----------



## rejon (6 Dic 2022)

*“Moscú acusa a Ucrania de un ataque con drones contra tres aerodromos en territorio ruso”*

Pero que cojones? Que pasa, que solo pueden atacar ellos o si no se ponen a llorar? Putos asesinos terroristas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si, pero ten en cuenta que desde que empezó la guerra Uralvagonzavod esta fabricando también nuevos T-90 y modernizando y reparando cientos de tanques T-72 y T-80 .
> 
> No sabemos de esos 200 cuantos son nuevos y cuantos son modernizaciones.



Me acabo de acordar que los T-64 y T-80 los fabricaban en Jarkov en Ucrania y en la fabrica de Omsk en Rusia. La fábrica de Omsk sigue siendo la responsable del mantenimiento y modernización de los T-80 Rusos .


----------



## vettonio (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (6 Dic 2022)

TROPAS UCRAS A PUNTO DE AMOTINARSE POR FALTA DE COMIDA Y ARMAS.MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
6 DEC, 21:22
Ukrainian troops in dire straits in Artyomovsk due to food shortages
Since Ukrainian troop supply is irregular, Ukrainian soldiers, especially those mobilized near Artyomosk are hungry and cold, and lack munitions, Andrey Marichko, an officer of the People’s Militia of the Lugansk People’s Republic said
LUGANSK, December 6. /TASS/. Ukrainian troops deployed to the city of Artyomovsk (known as Bakhmut in Ukraine) in the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) are in a desperate situation due to food and munitions shortages, Andrey Marichko, an officer of the People’s Militia of the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR), told TASS on Tuesday.

"Despite the statements of the Ukrainian command and [Ukrainian President Vladimir] Zelensky, Ukrainian servicemen are now in a, shall we say, specific situation. I would call it desperate. Since Ukrainian troop supply is irregular, Ukrainian soldiers, especially those mobilized near Artyomosk are hungry and cold, and lack munitions," he said, adding that he has a video from that city showing Ukrainian soldiers complaining of supply problems.

Vitaly Kiselev, an aide to the LPR interior minister, told TASS on Monday that Ukrainian troops were sustaining serious losses in the Artyomovsk direction but were managing to make up for them swiftly.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
6 DEC, 21:22
*Ukrainian troops in dire straits in Artyomovsk due to food shortages*
Since Ukrainian troop supply is irregular, Ukrainian soldiers, especially those mobilized near Artyomosk are hungry and cold, and lack munitions, Andrey Marichko, an officer of the People’s Militia of the Lugansk People’s Republic said

LUGANSK, December 6. /TASS/. Ukrainian troops deployed to the city of Artyomovsk (known as Bakhmut in Ukraine) in the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR) are in a desperate situation due to food and munitions shortages, Andrey Marichko, an officer of the People’s Militia of the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR), told TASS on Tuesday.
"Despite the statements of the Ukrainian command and [Ukrainian President Vladimir] Zelensky, Ukrainian servicemen are now in a, shall we say, specific situation. I would call it desperate. Since Ukrainian troop supply is irregular, Ukrainian soldiers, especially those mobilized near Artyomosk are hungry and cold, and lack munitions," he said, adding that he has a video from that city showing Ukrainian soldiers complaining of supply problems.
Vitaly Kiselev, an aide to the LPR interior minister, told TASS on Monday that Ukrainian troops were sustaining serious losses in the Artyomovsk direction but were managing to make up for them swiftly.


----------



## dabuti (6 Dic 2022)

EXPLOSIONES en DNIPRO y alarmas aéreas cerca.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
6 DEC, 21:30
*Ukrainian media report explosions in Dnepr and its suburbs*
An air raid warning was issued in three more Ukrainian regions

KIEV, December 6. /TASS/. Explosions have rocked the city of Dnepr and its environs, several Ukrainian mass media outlets reported on Tuesday.
Several minutes prior, an air raid warning was issued in the Dnepropetrovsk region.
An air raid warning was issued on Tuesday evening in three more Ukrainian regions, according to the official air raid alert service.
Air raid alert was issued in the Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava, Kirovograd regions, and in Kiev-controlled parts of the Zaporozhye region.

Earlier in the day, air raid warning were issues in the Odessa and Nikolayev regions, but were cancelled later.
Apart from that, air raid warning was issued on Tuesday evening in Ukraine’s Odessa and Nikolayev regions


----------



## Elimina (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Este era el capitán Aposteriori, ¿no?... a no, general.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No puede morir lo que nunca ha existido. En España nunca ha habido democracia, y esto es bastante sencillo de demostrar.
> 
> - Nunca ha habido separación de poderes. Es de tal punto obsceno el tema de la nula separación de poderes, que los políticos se permiten repartir abiertamente entre los partidos políticos los puestos de decisión de los poderes del estado y la crítica ciudadana o en los medios brilla por su ausencia.
> 
> ...



Claro que en España no ha habido democracia nunca pero ¿acaso la ha habido en alguna parte? la democracia es como el Yeti o el Chupacabras, algo mítico. El pueblo jamás gobernará pues no es capaz de gobernarse a si mismo. Es un ataque directo al orden natural en el que imperan los fuertes. Y así es en eso que mal llamamos 'democracias', donde quienes ostentan el poder, direccionan a las masas ignorantes y confiadas para que terminen votando lo que les interesa. Y si se salen de la linde, pues amañan las elecciones.

No se pueden pedir peras al olmo. No se puede esperar sabiduría y sensatez en la mayoría de la gente. Ni lo buscan, ni se esfuerzan, ni siquiera son conscientes de que deberían hacerlo, se conforman con vivir sus vidas a su manera, o eso creen, pues hasta sus gustos están direccionados. Y luego su voto vale lo mismo que el suyo y el mío, que sí nos esforzamos en esas cosas ¿y debemos aprobar y defender esto? menuda insensatez.

Lo ideal es un gobierno sin división de poderes, totalitario, absolutista. Pero un gobierno que busque con esfuerzo el bien de la nación. Pero eso es otro mito como el del Yeti&company mientras sigan siendo gobiernos humanos. Somos como somos y la historia clama hasta el cielo denunciándolo. ¿Y qué nos queda? Nos queda Dios (y ya salió el capillitas) pues mire, ya me dirá qué nos queda si no. Pues da igual qué gobierno gobierne, lo importante son las piezas que lo componen, que son personas. Y las personas son lo que son. Y cuando hablamos de ocupar puestos públicos y mamandurrias... ¿qué decir? Falla el paradigma. Falla lo que hay dentro de la cabeza de las personas. Falla lo animales que no queremos renunciar a ser. Falla que todo en realidad es la puta selva de siempre, y cada cual busca su lugar en ella para medrar o imperar.

Cualquier ideología, cualquier modelo de gobierno, es una 'máquina social'. ¿Y cuales son sus 'piezas'? las personas. Y da igual el modelo que elijamos mientras esas 'piezas' sean defectuosas: no funcionará como esperamos.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Este era el capitán Aposteriori, ¿no?... a no, general.



Mas bien Petain.


----------



## wireless1980 (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es una guerra para destruir Rusia y China y saquearlas, evidentemente no pueden entrar de forma frontal, por eso intentan colorines allí donde pueden.



Pero de donde salen estos comentarios?
La guerra la ha iniciado Rusia y la puede acabar Rusia esta noche si quieren. Joder que ganas de buscar fantasmas.


----------



## Dado8 (6 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Me acabo de acordar que los T-64 y T-80 los fabricaban en Jarkov en Ucrania y en la fabrica de Omsk en Rusia. La fábrica de Omsk sigue siendo la responsable del mantenimiento y modernización de los T-80 Rusos .



Por eso los ucranianos tienen el T 64 como carro principal.


----------



## Dado8 (6 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Pero de donde salen estos comentarios?
> La guerra la ha iniciado Rusia y la puede acabar Rusia esta noche si quieren. Joder que ganas de buscar fantasmas.



La guerra comenzó en 2014 y la inició Reino Unido con ayuda norteamericana.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Pero de donde salen estos comentarios?
> La guerra la ha iniciado Rusia y la puede acabar Rusia esta noche si quieren. Joder que ganas de buscar fantasmas.



La guerra la inicio USA y la UE dando un push nazi en Kiev en 2014 y asesinando a todo prorruso y comunista que encontraron:


----------



## Elimina (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Mas bien Petain.



Pues tienen que estar contentos en el ejército, porque o algo ha fallado en la famosa red de información usana, o les está dando bastante igual. Porque eso es un error tal que gordo a mi parecer modesto.


----------



## EGO (6 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> TROPAS UCRAS A PUNTO DE AMOTINARSE POR FALTA DE COMIDA Y ARMAS.MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 6 DEC, 21:22
> Ukrainian troops in dire straits in Artyomovsk due to food shortages
> Since Ukrainian troop supply is irregular, Ukrainian soldiers, especially those mobilized near Artyomosk are hungry and cold, and lack munitions, Andrey Marichko, an officer of the People’s Militia of the Lugansk People’s Republic said
> ...



Ejemplo de propaganda de mierda puesta en mayusculas que ni los putinceles mas acerrimos se creen.

Los ucranianos estan bien comidos y equipados.

Este autobus de los ucranianos que no comen ya paso hace muchos meses.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Pues tienen que estar contentos en el ejército, porque o algo ha fallado en la famosa red de información usana, o les está dando bastante igual. Porque eso es un error tal que gordo a mi parecer modesto.



¿Algo? quizas las aves migratorias petadas de patógenos que pillaron los rusos en Kursk y Voronezh procedentes de los laboratorios secretos USA en Ucrania. A lo mejor las prisas del Monje con entrar con lo puesto pretendian frustrar esa operación.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La red de refugiados ucranianos que movía 'maría' en caravanas de ayuda humanitaria
> 
> 
> Se habían asentado en la Costa del Sol después de que se les concediese el Estatuto del Refugiado y, tras contactar con proveedores granadinos, enviaban la droga a Alemania escondida entre cajas de ropa y alimentos con destino a Ucrania
> ...



Debería de haber un consenso mundial respecto a la malversación de los medios y canales de ayuda humanitaria. La condena por subvertirlos debería ser la perpétua. ¿Y quien se opondría sin duda a ello? es una pregunta retórica.


----------



## Elimina (6 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ejemplo de propaganda de mierda puesta en mayusculas que ni los putinceles mas acerrimos se creen.
> 
> Los ucranianos estan bien comidos y equipados.
> 
> Este autobus de los ucranianos que no comen ya paso hace muchos meses.



Lo cierto es que cuando están en Donbass, sólo tienen que entrar a las tiendas y robar. En cuanto a las armas, el ejército lleva quejándose desde el principio, así que no, no ha cambiado mucho.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Durante un combate aéreo un caza MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fue derribado.
> #CBO
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist


----------



## alfonbass (6 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Claro, es verdad. Que haya progres es culpa de los Sepamás...



Negar que los "sepamas" han estado años dando coba con cierto temas porque convenía dividir es mentir, definitivamente


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es una guerra para destruir Rusia y China y saquearlas, evidentemente no pueden entrar de forma frontal, por eso intentan colorines allí donde pueden.



En China aparte de las tierras raras, poco más hay que saquear. Lo que se busca es mermar su poder ascendente. Rusia es otra cosa, pero han sabido coger bien al toro por su cuernos, y dado que Rusia es un objetivo (en estos momentos) secundario, pues los americanos recortan el alcance de sus HIMARS y buscan la forma de entenderse con ellos. Ambos saben que el peligro real para ambos (por mucho que a usted le duela) es China.


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La guerra comenzó en 2014 y la inició Reino Unido con ayuda norteamericana.



La guerra se inicio cuando El Assad le dijo que no a los Qataries para el gasoducto Qatar-Europa, los Qataries fueron a la city y pidieron ayuda a UK, estos montaron la guerra de Siria y USA e Israel se unieron a la operacion, no consiguieron echar a El Assad y montar un gobierno islamista por la ayuda rusa y el premio Nobel de la Paz Obama le dijo a Putin que se largase de Siria, este le dijo que nones y el moreno le dijo que se atuviese a las consecuencias y activaron la operación Ucrania que llevaban trabajando desde hacía tiempo (de facto desde el fin de la IIGM) y habían acelerado en la primera década de este siglo.

El principio de esta guerra yo lo establecería en un despacho en Damasco con El Assad diciéndole en árabe a unos príncipes Qataries que cerrasen la puerta al salir.

Ya sabes el dicho...una mariposa aletea en una parte del mundo y eso puede generar una cadena hasta....


----------



## tomasjos (6 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> 200 que han mandado al Donbass hoy.
> 
> "Nuevos tanques rusos T-90M "Breakthrough" llegan a Lugansk según informan...".



Eso no es nada. Una division acorazada rusa son 3 regimientos de carros y uno de infantería. Cada regimiento de carros son tres batallones de carros y uno de infantería. Cada batallón son 3 compañías de carros y cada compañía son 10 carros. Eso hace 300 carros para una sola division. 200 no da para más de dos brigadas


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Los bastardos se mueven por Europa como los amos que son.


----------



## Iskra (6 Dic 2022)

Hay una tradición en Ucrania, cada diez años prometer a la gente que seran vivir mucho mejor.

Entonces, el ex presidente de Ucrania, Kravchuk, en 1991 prometió convertir a Ucrania en una gran potencia. Y luego estaba Yulia Tmoshenka, Yatsenyuk, Yushchenko, todos prometieron a Ucrania saciedad y riqueza en Europa, han pasado 8 años desde Maidan, en dos años veremos un próspero país europeo ¿Ucrania?



Yo creo que da igual, lo único que les importa para tapar sus vergüenzas ( o su falta de) es tener un vecino al que culpar. Todo lo que les ha pasado. les pasa o les pasará no es que sean unos inútiles (por no decir corruptos, ladrones, mentirosos, nazis,etc,etc)...es porque Rusia (moskales) les roba.
A ver si con un poco de suerte (hasta por su propio bien) se van a tomar por el culo de la historia de una puta vez.
Me hacen hasta hablar /escribir) mal, pero es que no hay palabras para ellos.
=======================================================
Un chiste:
"Un grupo de alcohólicos impuso un precio tope de 60 rublos por botella del vodka, pero, por alguna razón, fue expulsado de la tienda". 

Es un chiste que corre estos días en Rusia acerca del precio límite fijado por los colonialistas occidentales a los hidrocarburos rusos. También es en Rusia donde se dice que "cada broma es broma sólo en parte".


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Dic 2022)

*RUSIA VUELVE A USAR DE NUEVO DRONES IRANÍES PARA ATACAR OBJETIVOS EN ZAPORIZHZHYA Y DNIPRO, VARIOS OBJETIVOS ALCANZADOS EN AMBOS OBLAST Y TAMBIÉN EN LA ZONA INDUSTRIAL DE KRIVOY ROG*


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Dic 2022)

*SITUACIÓN DEL FRENTE EN SOLEDAR, DONETSK, CERCA DE BAKHMUT*


----------



## Malevich (6 Dic 2022)

En China, fin de los tests para entrar a comercios y oficinas.
Vamos a ver las consecuencias económicas del fin del covid 0, que está a la vuelta de la esquina.
Y Tedros, ¿qué opina de esto?


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Hay una tradición en Ucrania, cada diez años prometer a la gente que seran vivir mucho mejor.
> 
> Entonces, el ex presidente de Ucrania, Kravchuk, en 1991 prometió convertir a Ucrania en una gran potencia. Y luego estaba Yulia Tmoshenka, Yatsenyuk, Yushchenko, todos prometieron a Ucrania saciedad y riqueza en Europa, han pasado 8 años desde Maidan, en dos años veremos un próspero país europeo ¿Ucrania?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283614
> ...



Lo único que prometen y cumplen es robar a manos llenas, todos esos han dejado Ucrania con las arcas vacías.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y es totalmente comprensible la indignación, pero tengamos presente un hecho invariable, perdón, dos. En una guerra mueren militares y se pierden equipos. También en una guerra mueren civiles. Eso jamás se puede evitar. Y después, en una guerra se gana o se pierde. Si los dos primeros puntos son invariables ¿qué queda?
> 
> Volvamos al 'minuto uno'. Las corporaciones anglosajonas, usando su títere máximo, EEUU, su títere secundario, Europa, y su títere ocasional, Ucrania, le montan una guerra de desgaste a Rusia, y a mi entender (esto admito que es discutible), una demolición controlada a Europa. ¿Y qué hace Rusia? en lugar de entrar al trapo como vulgar toro, asigna un presupuesto aceptable para contener la situación y no desangrarse. ¿Y el resultado? bueno, parece que las corporaciones usanas y los rusos estén a pachas en esto, pues ambos se están viendo beneficiados. Y no solo por la pasta que ganan ambos con toda esta locura, es que consiguen que China no crezca tan rápido como antes. No olvidemos que Rusia es Rusia y China es China. ¿Que son aliados? por interés, como todos. Pero China es un dragón temible que cada día está más gordo y musculoso. Y los anglosajones saben que ya para 2035 se los comen como condimento en un 'lollito de plimavela'. Y como lo saben, pues están haciendo lo que creen puede limitar ese dantesco futuro. Pero lo curioso es que éste no es mejor para los rusos. ¿Podemos por un momento imaginar un mundo donde los EEUU ya no pintan casi nada? ¿Y entonces que sucederá con la relación Rusia-China? Y más ahora que los rusos no son comunistas. Si siéndolo ya tuvieron roces serios por sus diferentes (ejem) doctrinas de interpretación del comunismo...
> 
> ...



A China ya la contenían hace tiempo, recuerden como más sonadas las sanciones primero a ZTE y luego Huawei caso en el que hasta se permitieron detener a la hija del presidente de la corporación en Canadá.

Me hizo gracia porque hace un par de meses o así decían los chinos en Global Times que no esperaban más sanciones respecto a los microchips porque ya habían intervenido en toda cadena de creación. Bueno, pues se equivocaron, aún pusieron más.

No. Son dos países que se han unido por las sanciones y porque China es frontera con Rusia y juntos han reforzado un canal alternativo con los BRICS. Diría que lo de China no se lo esperaban los del País de las Maravillas y han tenido que ir a saco con Taiwan pero parece que las últimas elecciones no les han deparado ventajas las salidas de tono de las autoridades taiwanesas y lo han pagado en votos.

China, además, se asustó mucho con la intervención del dinero y activos rusos. Anunció la realización de un estudio de las repercusiones en su país si se daba una situación parecido y de como actuar para evitarlo y nunca hemos sabido más de ese estudio. Pero seguro que están en marcha sus decisiones

Lo más problemático y lo que puede cambiar el mundo es que un montón de países se empiezan a alinear con ellos y ésto es sólo empezar porque ni tan siquiera están sus históricos defensores porque no se atreven, así que tienen un potencial de crecimiento importante si logran debilitar a los ogros o, simplemente, mantenerse.

A ver como evoluciona el petróleo pero como le vaya medio bien a Rusia y se vea una continuidad las cosas van a ser muy diferentes. Para empezar en Irak, se quitan de en medio a los de Zumosol echando chiribitas y a ver que pasa con los grupos desestabilizadores del sur del país donde los del Tio de Zumosol hacían encaje de bolillos manejando la zona.

Desde luego a partir de ahora ya nadie más va a ser sancionado así que empieza una especie de barra libre para todos aquellos que se preocupen de mantener con mano de hierro las revueltas instigadas por los de siempre. Cada cosa que se pida ahora va a tener que ser pagada.

Yo no descartaría una ayudita escondida con el petróleo de "los golfos" del golfo, pero si falla, veremos algunos atentados selectivos en algún que otro pozo en el medio oriente que deje las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Iskra (6 Dic 2022)

¿Los geranios temen al frío?
Al clima frío actual no tiene miedo. En Dnepropetrovsk, "Geranio" volvió a florecer esta noche. "Geranio" también se florece en las regiones de Odessa, Nikolaev, Lvov, Vinnitsa, Poltava, Zhytomyr, Cherkasy, Kirovograd, Zaporozhye..A las 20:00, comenzó un ataque masivo de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas contra las instalaciones de infraestructura crítica de Ucrania.
============================================
La cara más dura que el hormigón del búnker



"Somos un solo pueblo con los rusos"
(Zelensky, 18 de abril de 2014)

"Quiero que todos hablemos el mismo idioma, el que hablamos ahora. Entendiéndose el uno al otro. En principio, no podemos estar en contra del pueblo ruso, porque somos un solo pueblo."


Hoy, 6 de diciembre de 2022, el régimen de Zelensky ha vuelto a atentar contra civiles de Donbass, atacando edificios civiles, sin más interés que provocar el terror.


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (6 Dic 2022)

Desde el Sofá;

Rusia tiene una ventaja al hacer frontera con Ucrania. No estaría mal que en zonas no "polémicas" (evidentemente se excluye el norte de Kiev y Bielorrusia) hiciera incursiones en pequeños grupos de unos 10 hombres, con algún tipo de vehículo rápido (incluso motos) .

Es imposible que Ucrania este protegiendo toda la frontera. En caso de ataque huyes y delatas la posición del enemigo para poderlo bombardear desde retraguardia.

Si el ejército ucraniano no se mueve= ya tienes territorio nuevo 

Puede servir para realizar pequeños sabotajes..


Lo peor para Rusia, podría ser un ataque masivo a estos comandos por parte de Ucrania. Esto haría que una parte importante del ejército se movilizará y las bajas rusas sería mínimas


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Eso se puede reparar en relativamente poco tiempo. Pero espabilan o la próxima vez destruirán algún bombardero


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ejemplo de propaganda de mierda puesta en mayusculas que ni los putinceles mas acerrimos se creen.
> 
> Los ucranianos estan bien comidos y equipados.
> 
> Este autobus de los ucranianos que no comen ya paso hace muchos meses.



y pq tenemos que creerte a ti?


----------



## kikepm (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro que en España no ha habido democracia nunca pero ¿acaso la ha habido en alguna parte? la democracia es como el Yeti o el Chupacabras, algo mítico. El pueblo jamás gobernará pues no es capaz de gobernarse a si mismo. Es un ataque directo al orden natural en el que imperan los fuertes. Y así es en eso que mal llamamos 'democracias', donde quienes ostentan el poder, direccionan a las masas ignorantes y confiadas para que terminen votando lo que les interesa. Y si se salen de la linde, pues amañan las elecciones.
> 
> No se pueden pedir peras al olmo. No se puede esperar sabiduría y sensatez en la mayoría de la gente. Ni lo buscan, ni se esfuerzan, ni siquiera son conscientes de que deberían hacerlo, se conforman con vivir sus vidas a su manera, o eso creen, pues hasta sus gustos están direccionados. Y luego su voto vale lo mismo que el suyo y el mío, que sí nos esforzamos en esas cosas ¿y debemos aprobar y defender esto? menuda insensatez.
> 
> ...



El nihilismo intelectual no equivale a inteligencia. Uno nunca debe renunciar a los principios, porque lo contrario a ellos es la nada. ¿Tu crees que no deberíamos buscar la justicia, porque el ideal de justicia es utópico e inalcanzable? ¿O la verdad? ¿Debemos acaso renunciar a ella porque los mentirosos y los gobiernos han tomado los medios por lo que se difunden las noticias?

Pues con la democracia pasa lo mismo. Además, no es un ideal utópico inalcanzable. Los principios democráticos más básicos solo requieren del sentido común para ser asumidos por cualquier persona con un mínimo de racionalidad y humanidad.

Y por supuesto que ha habido sociedades que se han regido y ordenado por principios democráticos. Lo que no significa que sean perfectas ni que el objetivo de orden social que persiguen haya sido alcanzado.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y es totalmente comprensible la indignación, pero tengamos presente un hecho invariable, perdón, dos. En una guerra mueren militares y se pierden equipos. También en una guerra mueren civiles. Eso jamás se puede evitar. Y después, en una guerra se gana o se pierde. Si los dos primeros puntos son invariables ¿qué queda?
> 
> Volvamos al 'minuto uno'. Las corporaciones anglosajonas, usando su títere máximo, EEUU, su títere secundario, Europa, y su títere ocasional, Ucrania, le montan una guerra de desgaste a Rusia, y a mi entender (esto admito que es discutible), una demolición controlada a Europa. ¿Y qué hace Rusia? en lugar de entrar al trapo como vulgar toro, asigna un presupuesto aceptable para contener la situación y no desangrarse. ¿Y el resultado? bueno, parece que las corporaciones usanas y los rusos estén a pachas en esto, pues ambos se están viendo beneficiados. Y no solo por la pasta que ganan ambos con toda esta locura, es que consiguen que China no crezca tan rápido como antes. No olvidemos que Rusia es Rusia y China es China. ¿Que son aliados? por interés, como todos. Pero China es un dragón temible que cada día está más gordo y musculoso. Y los anglosajones saben que ya para 2035 se los comen como condimento en un 'lollito de plimavela'. Y como lo saben, pues están haciendo lo que creen puede limitar ese dantesco futuro. Pero lo curioso es que éste no es mejor para los rusos. ¿Podemos por un momento imaginar un mundo donde los EEUU ya no pintan casi nada? ¿Y entonces que sucederá con la relación Rusia-China? Y más ahora que los rusos no son comunistas. Si siéndolo ya tuvieron roces serios por sus diferentes (ejem) doctrinas de interpretación del comunismo...
> 
> ...



Y la visión conspy?


----------



## Argentium (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La brigada 55 de artillería ucraniana, es la responsable de los masivos ataques a Donetsk desde hace una semana. Esta:
> 
> 55a Brigada de Artillería (Ucrania) Estructura actualyNotas
> 
> No habrá paz para los malvados.



Pensar que allá por marzo decíamos por aquí que el ejército ruso podría llegar en 15 días a Lisboa, 9 meses después vemos que no pueden siquiera barrer con el constante bombardeo ucranianos sobre Donetsk, porca miseria...


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> A China ya la contenían hace tiempo, recuerden como más sonadas las sanciones primero a ZTE y luego Huawei caso en el que hasta se permitieron detener a la hija del presidente de la corporación en Canadá.
> 
> Me hizo gracia porque hace un par de meses o así decían los chinos en Global Times que no esperaban más sanciones respecto a los microchips porque ya habían intervenido en toda cadena de creación. Bueno, pues se equivocaron, aún pusieron más.
> 
> ...



Usted me habla de los intereses mutuos en la situación actual, no voy a entrar en esa discusión. Ahora hábleme de qué sucedería si EEUU ya no significase nada ¿puede imaginarlo? esa era la pregunta clave y la explicación de las extrañas formas (algunas) que vemos en este conflicto.


----------



## Iskra (6 Dic 2022)

Strelkov desde Moscú. Dice que le han echado.,,y dice cosas que van en el sentido que apunta parte del foro.
Dejo su último mensaje traducido a máquina.
No es "santo de mi devoción", aunque sí de todos mis respetos, pero da mal rollo.


Y ahora también brevemente sobre las impresiones del viaje, que fue infructuoso, pero no inútil (ya que mis ojos y oídos se quedaron conmigo, y mi cabeza también funciona).

Naturalmente, abrumadoramente, tengo la intención de conservar la mayoría de mis impresiones y conclusiones para mí. Para, por así decirlo,"no desacreditar". Impresiones positivas: compartiré en el marco de las próximas (espero) videoconferencias. Pero no son demasiados , en relación con los negativos.

Y ahora notaré solo que en la base de todas nuestras "victorias crecientes" en los frentes y direcciones de la UCO se encuentra la crisis más profunda de la planificación estratégica. En pocas palabras, las tropas luchan "por inercia", sin tener la menor idea de los objetivos estratégicos finales de la campaña militar actual y solo adivinando los vagos planes del comando para movimientos corporales tan grandiosos e insensatos como la construcción de una "Línea de Severikin"completamente insana en términos de utilidad (pero tremendamente costosa en términos de costo de ejecución).

En la mayoría de las partes de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa , los soldados y oficiales no entienden: por qué, por qué y con qué objetivos en general están luchando. Para ellos, el misterio es: ¿Cuál es la condición de la victoria o simplemente la condición para poner fin a la guerra? Y las autoridades de la Federación de Rusia no pueden explicarles esto, ya que establecer un objetivo claro para SVO significa "limitar su espacio de maniobra", es decir, perder la oportunidad de declarar los objetivos SVO alcanzados en cualquier momento que los líderes del Kremlin consideren conveniente. (Por mil veces, les recuerdo que la ansiada "reconciliación con los socios", para la cual se están dando muchos pasos hasta el día de hoy, desmoralizando a la sociedad y al ejército, es inalcanzable en principio, pero no quieren creer esto en el Kremlin y en la Plaza Vieja).
Tales estados de ánimo específicamente en las tropas conducen a la apatía. Apatía: a la caída de la moral y al cumplimiento de las tareas asignadas "para marcar" y "después de las mangas", sin un interés real en su resultado exitoso. Entonces, en el ejército de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa (y partes de las fuerzas armadas LDNR, aunque hay mucha más motivación entre los combatientes) prevalece la apatía.

La falta de una estrategia político-militar clara impide que los militares desarrollen tácticas que faciliten su implementación. Mientras tanto, "en orden de comparecencia", las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa se están preparando para una guerra posicional prolongada, construyendo estructuras a largo plazo en el estilo de "a la línea Mannerheim" a lo largo de todo el frente (no tira de la "línea Maginot"). El hecho de que seguir la estrategia de una guerra prolongada es un suicidio para la Federación rusa (y sus autoridades y élites, también, por cierto), escribí en el año 2014, y dije (más de una vez y no dos) desde el comienzo de la campaña actual.

Por lo tanto, viendo cómo el enemigo lentamente (y sin encontrar ninguna oposición) implementa sus propias tareas estratégicas con la total pasividad de las autoridades militares y políticas de la Federación rusa, no espero nada bueno en las próximas semanas en el frente.

"Ucrania" no se congelará en invierno, NO se rebelará y no luchará peor. Viceversa. Sus soldados, que ya han creído en sus fuerzas como resultado de las victorias de otoño de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania y están en plena protección de la OTAN, solo lucharán más enojados y tenaces contra los "moscovitas", vengando las privaciones que sus familiares y seres queridos tienen que soportar en la retaguardia. Y solo se encontrarán con el cumplimiento apático del deber, detrás del cual muchos combatientes y comandantes han tenido durante mucho tiempo una pregunta sin resolver: "¿qué estamos haciendo aquí si Moscú está más preocupado por el cumplimiento de las "transacciones de granos", el bombeo sin obstáculos de amoníaco a través de Odessa y el "techo de precios" para el gas y el petróleo suministrados a numerosos socios occidentales?


Dejo el lin a su canal donde da sus explicaciones.
(Стрелков Игорь Иванович)


----------



## manodura79 (6 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Se van a quedar antes los Ucros sin Javelins que los Rusos sin tanques.



Había uno que escribía por aquí que decía que a los rusos les quedaban 300 tanques. Eso fue como en agosto. En su mente era maravilloso porque sacó esa conclusión de un tuitero que contabilizaba las bajas de tanques mirando fotos. Ahora pensará que esos tanques son inchables.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pensar que allá por marzo decíamos por aquí que el ejército ruso podría llegar en 15 días a Lisboa, 9 meses después vemos que no pueden siquiera barrer con el constante bombardeo ucranianos sobre Donetsk, por a miseria...



Poder puede.
Pero no es el objetivo de esta operación militar. Centraros un poco, que os dispersáis: DESMILITARIZAR Y DESNAZIFICAR.

Se os olvida que RUSIA NO ESTÁ EN GUERRA.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Eso se puede reparar en relativamente poco tiempo. Pero espabilan o la próxima vez destruirán algún bombardero



Si, ese Tu-22M3 tuvo mucha suerte, en la primera de las fotos se aprecia que estaba cargado con un misil Kh-22/32.


----------



## Iskra (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo único que prometen y cumplen es robar a manos llenas, todos esos han dejado Ucrania con las arcas vacías.



Modelo de éxito para los ukro-oligarcas. De hecho ( con angloayudas) lo están exportando y están dispuestos (los que no van a la picadora) a quedarse hasta el último euro del jardín.
Pero lo de siempre en ellos, lo único es que ahora son ucros sin fronteras.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (6 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Le recuerdo que Ucrania ha sido tomada por los Otanicos estándo en la frontera rusa.



Pero Ucrania tiene un montón de frontera con la OTAN hombre!!!

Era lo que pretendía apuntar simplemente...


----------



## John Nash (6 Dic 2022)

La OTAN presiona a la UE, acorralada por la crisis, para aumentar el gasto en armamento


La OTAN impulsa a los países europeos, que sufren los efectos de la guerra de sanciones, a seguir mandando armas al régimen de Kiev y aumentar el gasto bélico. Sin embargo, Alemania advierte que ni si...




odysee.com





La OTAN impulsa a los países europeos, que sufren los efectos de la guerra de sanciones, a seguir mandando armas al régimen de Kiev y aumentar el gasto bélico. Sin embargo, Alemania advierte que ni siquiera podrá cumplir con el objetivo requerido del 2 % del PIB para defensa militar. Walter Formento, director del Centro de Investigadores en Política y Economía, opina que los lazos transatlánticos llevan a Europa a una crisis cada vez más profunda.

Europa deberá elegir entre aumento de gasto en defensa y prolongar su desgaste en Ucrania o proteger a su población de una inflación a dos cifras y la carestía energética.


----------



## manodura79 (6 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> 
> _Los medios franceses han comenzado a publicar recomendaciones para talar árboles para calefacción en invierno debido al aumento de los costos de energía y los probables cortes de energía en el país_



Usar madera verde para calefacción. Una idea sin fisuras. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (6 Dic 2022)

Pero negociais o no ?, Peskov dijo hoy que no negociaría bajo ningún concepto.
En qué quedamos? , Hay alguien al volante ?
Esto explica que no derriben puentes, ni ataquen centros de poder, ni bombardeen como deberían.
Normal que los tomen a chufla.


Representante Permanente de Rusia ante la ONU Vasily Nebenzya
© Servicio de Prensa del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa / TASS
Según el Representante Permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU, "esta lógica es entendida por casi todos los estados, excepto por los países del Occidente colectivo y el régimen de Kyiv".
Naciones Unidas, 6 de diciembre. /TASS/. Rusia confirma su disposición a negociar para eliminar las razones que la obligaron a lanzar una operación militar especial en Ucrania. Así lo afirmó el martes en una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU el representante permanente de la Federación Rusa ante la organización mundial Vasily Nebenzya.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (6 Dic 2022)

Durísimo ataque de artillería esta noche contra posiciones pro rusas al este de Bajmut que sigue sin caer tras casi 4 meses de asedio, el eje Bajmut-Soledar ha sido impenetrable para los rusos desde el verano, Sloviansk y Kramatorsk en el corazón del Donbass están a años luz todavía, y aún hay territorios en el Donbass muy al oeste de Sloviansk-Kramatorsk.

A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para tomar solo en Donbass, la humillación es espectacular.





Tras el fracaso de Bajmut las tropas y milicias pro rusas han lanzado un ataque en la provincia rebelde de Luhansk al sur de Kremina. Recordemos que a mediados del verano llegaron a tomar completamente Luhansk pero tras los contraataques ucranianos perdieron muchas localidades en esta región.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si, ese Tu-22M3 tuvo mucha suerte, en la primera de las fotos se aprecia que estaba cargado con un misil Kh-22/32.



Tu-22M3 atacado con misil Kh-22/32 en la zona inferior derecha de la foto.



Tu-22M3 despegando con 2 misiles Kh-22/32 .


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ejemplo de propaganda de mierda puesta en mayusculas que ni los putinceles mas acerrimos se creen.
> 
> Los ucranianos estan bien comidos y equipados.
> 
> Este autobus de los ucranianos que no comen ya paso hace muchos meses.



tu eres el ejemplo de propaganda en sí mismo, pero con el cerebro plano y campurrianas en mano, te jode lo que ha puesto dabuti? a mamarla


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Poder puede.
> Pero no es el objetivo de esta operación militar. Centraros un poco, que os dispersáis: DESMILITARIZAR Y DESNAZIFICAR.
> 
> Se os olvida que *RUSIA NO ESTÁ EN GUERRA.*



hahaha cada día te superas más en tu fanboy-ismo. Han movilizado 300k para ir al frente, y resulta que Rusia no está en guerra.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> El nihilismo intelectual no equivale a inteligencia. Uno nunca debe renunciar a los principios, porque lo contrario a ellos es la nada. ¿Tu crees que no deberíamos buscar la justicia, porque el ideal de justicia es utópico e inalcanzable? ¿O la verdad? ¿Debemos acaso renunciar a ella porque los mentirosos y los gobiernos han tomado los medios por lo que se difunden las noticias?
> 
> Pues con la democracia pasa lo mismo. Además, no es un ideal utópico inalcanzable. Los principios democráticos más básicos solo requieren del sentido común para ser asumidos por cualquier persona con un mínimo de racionalidad y humanidad.
> 
> Y por supuesto que ha habido sociedades que se han regido y ordenado por principios democráticos. Lo que no significa que sean perfectas ni que el objetivo de orden social que persiguen haya sido alcanzado.



Si renunciase a mis principios, no escribiría aquí. No me esforzaría en intentar explicar cosas que (como lo anterior) para mi son obvias. Habría echado la toalla hace tiempo. Lo que sucede, es que la solución que planteo no es del agrado de la mayoría. Y lo sé. Y es una solución que parece totalmente absurda y paleta, y sin embargo, para mi que soy un tipo racional hasta la médula, alguien que siempre busca la explicación a todo, pues pienso que esta existe, y pese a que mi propio intelecto me avisa de que su apariencia ante la mayoría es una broma de mal gusto o la insensatez de un trastornado, pienso, y es más, estoy seguro de ello, que la única forma que tiene la humanidad de salvarse de su cruel destino, es postrarse ante Dios humilde y sinceramente en su conjunto y pedirle al Padre que nos saque de esta.

Yo no espero ni que usted ni que la mayoría aquí acepte el órdago. Tampoco espero que en unas elecciones la mayoría elija la mejor opción (de existir esta). No espero de la mayoría más que necedades. Y perdone si le falto, no es mi intención, y no sé hasta donde alcanza usted ni pretendo saberlo. Pero sí sé como es la mayoría y hasta donde llega. Y no llega a ninguna parte. La democracia siempre fue mentira. Es solo la opción que algunos iniciados avanzados idearon sobre la típica de la fuerza bruta anterior. Y lo hicieron en base a sus conocimientos elitistas. Y fue a sabiendas de que era un método de manipular a las masas para direccionarlas. Y eso ni ha cambiado ni cambiará jamás. Y esto último sobre la democracia es así, y si no lo sabe usted, pues bien, pero no admite discusión. Al menos para mi no la admite, es un hecho probado.


----------



## Salamandra (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Usted me habla de los intereses mutuos en la situación actual, no voy a entrar en esa discusión. Ahora hábleme de qué sucedería si EEUU ya no significase nada ¿puede imaginarlo? esa era la pregunta clave y la explicación de las extrañas formas (algunas) que vemos en este conflicto.



Si estados Unidos no significase nada, no sólo cambiaría la situación de China. Se crearían grupos con intereses afines, no sólo una alianza sino varias. Algunas o varias incluso harían proteccionismo en varios aspectos de su economía como está haciendo ahora India con China.

En realidad lo que está preguntando es que pasaría si Estados Unidos dejara de contener a China que es diferente cuestión y éso sólo pudo suceder mientras podía seguir pisando con la bota no caminando a su lado. La primera consecuencia si no se contiene a China y hubiese estado donde está hoy, cosa impensable, es que India hubiese formado otras alianzas, Rusia quizás también. También la Unión Europea.

Y sobre todo, con las posibilidades abiertas, no serían tantas las relaciones de un vasallaje tan injusto.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

*t.me/Irinamar_Z/12204*

Digno de un film de terror, los editores de Global news califican esta historia. El Periodismo de investigción ha logrado dar con "El Coleccionista de huesos" un mercenario latinoamericano, que pertenece al army de EEUU y que se encuentra activo en Ucrania, la historia es realmente fuerte.









EL COLECCIONISTA DE HUESOS


Durante algún tiempo se viene dando seguimiento a los mercenarios latinoamericanos que pertenecen a la “Legión internacional en def...




globalnewsr.com


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si estados Unidos no significase nada, no sólo cambiaría la situación de China. Se crearían grupos con intereses afines, no sólo una alianza sino varias. Algunas o varias incluso harían proteccionismo es varios aspectos de su economía como está haciendo ahora India con China.
> 
> En realidad lo que está preguntando es que pasaría si Estados Unidos dejara de contener a China que es diferente cuestión. La primera consecuencia es que India hubiese formado otras alianzas, Rusia quizás también.
> 
> Y sobre todo con las posibilidades abiertas no serían tantas las relaciones de un vasallaje tan injusto.



Cuanta ingenuidad. Lo que sucedería, es que China empezaría a buscar excusas para atacar Rusia y hacerse con los recursos que necesita. No lo haría de forma abierta (militar) en un principio, nada de eso, pero llegaría la siguiente generación tras Putin y Xi Ying Pin y sus 'modelos de futuro'. Y las amistades quedarían, como siempre, eclipsadas por el mero interés. No olvidemos que pese a las apariencias, entre naciones esto es la ley de la selva.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

*t.me/Irinamar_Z/12209*

El pasado 3 de diciembre con motivo del *Día del Soldado Desconocido* el Encargado de Negocios a.i. de Rusia en España, Dmitry Sokolov, Tercer Secretario de la Embajada, Dmitry Yakovlev, Director de la Casa Rusa en Madrid, Sergey Sarymov y coordinadora del movimiento “Regimiento Inmortal” en España, Victoria Samoylova, *depositaron flores al Monumento a los Voluntarios Soviéticos caídos durante la Guerra Civil en España de 1936-1939.* Al término de la ceremonia sus participantes según una buena tradición *honraron la memoria de los españoles caídos en la lucha contra el fascismo* en los frentes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Dic 2022)

*t.me/Irinamar_Z/12211
*
Rusia aún continúa la producción de misiles de crucero a pesar de las sanciones. Algunos de los misiles de crucero Kh-101 que se utilizaron para atacar la infraestructura crítica de Ucrania en noviembre se produjeron a más tardar en octubre de 2022, a pesar de las sanciones occidentales contra componentes electrónicos.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (6 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> La OTAN presiona a la UE, acorralada por la crisis, para aumentar el gasto en armamento
> 
> 
> La OTAN impulsa a los países europeos, que sufren los efectos de la guerra de sanciones, a seguir mandando armas al régimen de Kiev y aumentar el gasto bélico. Sin embargo, Alemania advierte que ni si...
> ...



Vaya ostiazo nos espera. Sin energía no hay PIB y sin PIB no hay armas. A ver cuando lo entienden los Otánicos...


----------



## Salamandra (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cuanta ingenuidad. Lo que sucedería, es que China empezaría a buscar excusas para atacar Rusia y hacerse con los recursos que necesita. No lo haría de forma abierta (militar) en un principio, nada de eso, pero llegaría la siguiente generación tras Putin y Xi Ying Pin y sus 'modelos de futuro'. Y las amistades quedarían, como siempre, eclipsadas por el mero interés. No olvidemos que pese a las apariencias, entre naciones esto es la ley de la selva.



Para éso se tiene los ejércitos desde que el mundo es mundo. Pero también se forman las alianzas por el mismo motivo.

Para éso vendía Rusia gas barato a Europa y para éso ahora se ha formado la unión también con India con la colaboración de Irán. Para que forme contrapeso. Curiosamente Rusia ayudaba militarmente a India incluso antes de este conflicto. Ahora además acabará con intereses en sus materias primas.

Para explotar el Artico, posiblemente, se han aliado los nórdicos con la OTAN y cuando llegue la hora Rusia tendrá que repartir con otros, el tiempo dirá con quien pero hoy por hoy parece que Asia.


----------



## frangelico (6 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> No puede morir lo que nunca ha existido. En España nunca ha habido democracia, y esto es bastante sencillo de demostrar.
> 
> - Nunca ha habido separación de poderes. Es de tal punto obsceno el tema de la nula separación de poderes, que los políticos se permiten repartir abiertamente entre los partidos políticos los puestos de decisión de los poderes del estado y la crítica ciudadana o en los medios brilla por su ausencia.
> 
> ...



Cierto. En realidad la ventana temporal de la democracia ha sido muy pequeña, comienza con el sufragio universal para ambos sexos (en Suiza esto fue en 1971, en ningún sitio relevante mucho antes de la IGM) y termina cuando la corporatocracia alcanza tal poder que supera el de los Estados y controla totalmente los medios de comunicación, la última etapa es manipular elecciones usando procedimientos de recuento tipo "caja negra" . Más o menos hubo conatos de democracia cuando había inestabilidad y los gobiernos duraban poco precisamente porque no podían alinear a su favor el poder mediático y la Justicia. Ahora ya todo es Gleichschaltung, a ambos lados del Atlántico y del Pacífico, apenas pequeñas formalidades distinguen un régimen de otro. Lo más importante respecto al poder es fragmentarlo mucho y garantizar una elevada rotación, en ese aspecto los años 20, 30 , 40 y 50 (o el último tercio del XIX) en medio mundo al menos tenían movimiento precisamente por la baja concentración de poder económico, que es el importante de verdad. Ahora es reírse de la gente hablar de democracia, "TV Killed the demo star", y estamos ya presenciando el último y desvergonzado asalto.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> *t.me/Irinamar_Z/12211*
> 
> Rusia aún continúa la producción de misiles de crucero a pesar de las sanciones. Algunos de los misiles de crucero Kh-101 que se utilizaron para atacar la infraestructura crítica de Ucrania en noviembre se produjeron a más tardar en octubre de 2022, a pesar de las sanciones occidentales contra componentes electrónicos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283674



Como veo que nadie ha llamado la atención sobre este punto, me lanzo a hacerlo. Es la cuestión de las fechas. Normalmente se usan las armas que más tiempo se mantienen en los arsenales pues todo tiene caducidad. Todos se han fijado en el asunto '¡oh! ¡Rusia sigue consiguiendo chips!' el punto de verdadero interés no es ese. Es ¿por qué usa Rusia armas recién construidas? para mi esto tiene tres lecturas obvias: la más aparente es 'ya han gastado casi todo lo viejo que todavía funciona'. Otra podría ser 'usan los modelos nuevos dado que los anteriores necesitan ser mejorados con las últimas tecnologías'. Y la tercera 'pretenden dar la impresión de que se están quedando sin municiones'. Cualquiera de ellas es aceptable desde la lógica, incluso una suma de las dos primeras. ¿Y cual es la correcta?


----------



## dabuti (6 Dic 2022)

CORTES ELECTRICIDAD HASTA MARZO AL MENOS.

BOMBARDEOS AHORA, ESTA NOCHE, EN ZAPOHORIYA.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
6 DEC, 21:54
*Power outages to continue in Ukraine at least till March — energy company CEO*
There are many questions when we finally drop outage schedules and ensure 100% electricity supplies, Sergey Kovalenko, director general of YASNO electricity supply company, said

KIEV, December 6. /TASS/. Blackouts in Ukraine will be practiced at least till March, Sergey Kovalenko, director general of YASNO electricity supply company, said on Tuesday.
"There are many questions when we finally drop outage schedules and ensure 100% electricity supplies. At the end of March, under the basic scenario, which will be quite good for us, if we survive the winter and early spring with stabilization schedules," Ukraine’s TSN ndews agency quoted him as saying.
Ukrainian Prime Minister Denis Shmygal said on December 6 that power shortages in Ukraine’s grids amounted to 19% and the practice of blackouts will be continued.
According to Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky, the most difficult situation with electricity supplies is in seven Ukrainian regions, namely Vinnitsa, Kiev, Zhitomir, Dnepropetrovsk, Odessa, Khmelnitsky, and Cherkassy regions.

An air raid warning was issued across entire Ukraine on Monday. Explosions and power outages were later reported from several cities and regions.
TAGS


----------



## ROBOTECH (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cuanta ingenuidad. Lo que sucedería, es que China empezaría a buscar excusas para atacar Rusia y hacerse con los recursos que necesita. No lo haría de forma abierta (militar) en un principio, nada de eso, pero llegaría la siguiente generación tras Putin y Xi Ying Pin y sus 'modelos de futuro'. Y las amistades quedarían, como siempre, eclipsadas por el mero interés. No olvidemos que pese a las apariencias, entre naciones esto es la ley de la selva.



Si EEUU no invade Canadá, ?Por qué China invadiría Rusia? Máxime habiendo países con recursos y apenas ejército como Mongolia o Kazajistán, países que China y Rusia podrían repartirse a placer si quisieran.


----------



## Roedr (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Como veo que nadie ha llamado la atención sobre este punto, me lanzo a hacerlo. Es la cuestión de las fechas. Normalmente se usan las armas que más tiempo se mantienen en los arsenales pues todo tiene caducidad. Todos se han fijado en el asunto '¡oh! ¡Rusia sigue consiguiendo chips!' el punto de verdadero interés no es ese. Es ¿por qué usa Rusia armas recién construidas? para mi esto tiene tres lecturas obvias: la más aparente es 'ya han gastado casi todo lo viejo que todavía funciona'. Otra podría ser 'usan los modelos nuevos dado que los anteriores necesitan ser mejorados con las últimas tecnologías'. Y la tercera 'pretenden dar la impresión de que se están quedando sin municiones'. Cualquiera de ellas es aceptable desde la lógica, incluso una suma de las dos primeras. ¿Y cual es la correcta?



Tal como están llevando la guerra yo no me complicaría y tiraría por la navaja de Ockham: se les han acabado las que funcionan y necesitan nuevas. Pero vamos, si fuera USA la que estuviera en guerra directa sería lo mismo. Es normal.


----------



## Martok (6 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En uno de sus CHorizontes llevó al camisetas sudadas matarrusos, el tema era el de las cartas petardo, cuando el gordo se habia tirado un rato explicando que el remitente era un pringao que habia escrito el remite a mano, Iker miró su telefono y dijo textualmente: "Me llega este rumor, de buena fuente...bueno, no si es de buena; las cartas pueden proceder de un grupo de RADICALES PRO RUSOS..."



El tío no puede ser mas payaso, mejor que se hubiese quedado hablando de psicofonias, porque con geopolitica y pandemia esta quedando como un mierdas " me dice que me dijeron el amigo de un amigo que es cuñado de la bernarda......." ¿Que mierda de periodismo es eso?


----------



## Elimina (6 Dic 2022)

ESTA ES BUENÍSIMA

*‘Diplomacia europea’: Ursula Von der Leyen compara el conflicto rusoucraniano con las tensiones de Irlanda y el Reino Unido en el s.XX *

Pocos días después de que el jefe de la diplomacia europea, Josep Borrell, se cubriera de gloria al hablar de la necesidad de inventar un nuevo mundo al igual que hicieron “ los descubridores y conquistadores”, ahora es la presidenta de la Comisión Europea la que hace gala de tacto y sólidos conocimientos históricos.

“Hoy otra nación europea lucha por la independencia. Por supuesto, Irlanda está muy lejos de la línea del frente en Ucrania. Pero entiende mejor que la mayoría por qué esta guerra es tan importante para todos”, dijo en un discurso para conmemorar los 50 años de pertenencia de Irlanda a la UE.

*Las palabras de la alemana no sentaron nada bien en Reino Unido, donde varios parlamentarios conservadores protestaron por lo que consideran una comparación “repugnante” (Craig Mackinlay) y que “muestra que [Von der Leyen] no es del todo consciente de las circunstancias históricas” (Jacob Rees-Mogg)*
 

Noticias desbloqueadas (Telegram: Contact @NoticasDesbloqueadas)

t.me/NoticiasDesbloqueadas/1696

Perdón por los colorines, ha sido tan divertido leerlo...


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cuanta ingenuidad. Lo que sucedería, es que China empezaría a buscar excusas para atacar Rusia y hacerse con los recursos que necesita. No lo haría de forma abierta (militar) en un principio, nada de eso, pero llegaría la siguiente generación tras Putin y Xi Ying Pin y sus 'modelos de futuro'. Y las amistades quedarían, como siempre, eclipsadas por el mero interés. No olvidemos que pese a las apariencias, entre naciones esto es la ley de la selva.



china no tiene interes en ser un faro mundial, su mundo es ser el faro de china y de sus satelites orientales. rusia como estados unidos es el unico pais lo suficientemente traicionero para poner la zancadilla o echar a los leones a su socio, como hace estados unidos y es por eso que los chinos no se fian mucho de los rusos, ya que les consideran parte del mundo occidental. 
rusia se cree el otro pueblo elegido por Dios para ser un faro de los valores occidentales, como eeuu lo creia ser el faro de la democracia la libertad,etc. los dos son exactaamente iguales en posiciones contrapuestas que se estan equilibrando un poquito: no conciben un mundo multipolar, eso es una patraña, conciben un mundo bipolar, siendo su potencia la hegemonica, rusia necesita a ee uu y ee uu necesita a rusia. 
no tengo duda que cuando llegue el momento, una vez que eeuu se apee de la primera plaza, eeuu y rusia muy a futuro, puedan colaborar por un bien mayor,que es destruir a china. 
rusia solo usa a china para sus intereses, y china acepta eso porque rusia tiene mas peso en el mundo que ellos, diplomatica y militarmente. goza de un estatus que ellos no se han ganado y que son un pais muy beligerante y vengativo del que no tienen interes ninguno.

algun dia rusia querra su liderazgo sobre los demas, todo esto del multipolarismo, de darle a china fuelle durante decadas, es una estrategia rusa.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Si EEUU no invade Canadá, ?Por qué China invadiría Rusia? Máxime habiendo países con recursos y apenas ejército como Mongolia o Kazajistán, países que China y Rusia podrían repartirse a placer si quisieran.



¿Para qué querría EEUU invadir Canadá? es una nación en su órbita. ¿Y por qué invadiría China a Rusia? ya lo he dicho, por sus recursos. También para evitar que con ellos logra posicionarse por encima de ellos, cosa que terminaría sucediendo, los deficitarios en recursos son los chinos, no los rusos. Y ahora no lo hacen, por que el enemigo actual a batir es otro que amenaza a ambos. Es puro interés por parte de ambos.

Y respecto a Mongolia y Kazjistán, pues también es evidente que en el escenario actual no se pueden permitir hacerlo para mantener una apariencia 'amable'.

No nos engañemos. La geopolítica no entiende de valores morales, solo de interés. Ese es el modelo en el que vivimos, la de la depredación del hombre por el hombre. Las ideologías y modelos económicos y sociales, solo son una mera apariencia de la realidad que en las altas esferas todos comparten. Es la ley de la selva. Es predominar sobre el resto. No nos diferenciamos del resto de bestias mas que en las formas.


----------



## frangelico (6 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ESTA ES BUENÍSIMA
> 
> *‘Diplomacia europea’: Ursula Von der Leyen compara el conflicto rusoucraniano con las tensiones de Irlanda y el Reino Unido en el s.XX *
> 
> ...



Joder, es que les ha dicho en la cara que sus nazis orangianos son ocupas ilegales de los seis condados del Ulster donde siguen atrincherados. En realidad sería totalmente legítimo que los irlandeses católicos procedieran al horneado de los naziprotestantes, y la hija de nazi esta parece estar de acuerdo.


----------



## Adriano II (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Para qué querría EEUU invadir Canadá? es una nación en su órbita. ¿Y por qué invadiría China a Rusia? ya lo he dicho, por sus recursos



China jamás invadiría Rusia "por sus recursos"

Hay unas 5.000 razones para ello (tantas como cabezas nucleares tiene Rusia)

Antes de robarles su petróleo o su gas los rusos convierten tu pais en un desierto radioactivo (y esto no lo digo yo si no su doctrina estratégica)

Además nadie invade a su vecino (salvo los nazis) si puede prosperar comerciando pacíficamente con ellos


----------



## Iskra (7 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 286, 06/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Vasili Níkonovich Golován (Rayévskaya, Unión Soviética, 24 de febrero de 1924-Zvala, República Eslovaca, 18 de octubre de 1944)



Hoy se han visto muchas informaciones en el plano económico y los enredos en el UE. Las sanciones contra el petróleo ruso, comenzaron hoy. Las nevadas son profusas ya en Lugansk y Járkov. Siguen llegando medios y tropas al norte de Rusia de sus frentes en la ex parte ucraniana. Los ucranianos siguen retrocediendo en Bajmut, y sus bajas son demasiado enormes.

*Putin reúne al Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia tras los ataques* de Ucrania a bases en su territorio. Rusia adoptará "medidas adicionales" para proteger a las regiones fronterizas con Ucrania. Putin introdujo en octubre "el nivel medio de reacción" en las regiones rusas fronterizas con Ucrania -Krasnodar, Bélgorod, Briansk, Vorónezh, Kursk y Rostov-, además de la península de Crimea. Por ello, los ataques de esta semana han disparado las críticas de los expertos y blogueros militares rusos por la falta de previsión de las autoridades.

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, subrayó que las autoridades están adoptando "medidas adicionales" para proteger su infraestructura petrolera en el sur del país. Sobre esas medidas debate precisamente el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional convocado por Putin.

*El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha visitado el frente este* de la guerra. Este martes ha viajado a una localidad cerca de Bajmut, donde las fuerzas de Kiev libran desde hace meses una difícil batalla contra las tropas de Moscú. Bueno, llegó a Slaviansk, bien lejos de Bajmut, y me parece un excelente viaje, porque en junio, fue a Lysychansk, un mes después, caían Severodontsk y la propia Lysychansk. Son hechos

No entiendo bien el gobierno ucraniano, ayer *Zelensky dijo que habían tumbado más de 60 de los 70 misiles* lanzados -se desprende que según él son entre 61 y 69-, no debe ser difícil saber la cifra exacta, salvo, si estás mintiendo, para luego decir que no tiene electricidad en el 70% del país, ni agua. Y ahora, dicen esto: El gobierno de Ucrania recomienda cancelar las cirugías no urgentes debido a los apagones

*El Ministerio de Sanidad de Ucrania ha recomendado este martes la cancelación de las cirugías y hospitalizaciones de carácter no urgente* para que los hospitales puedan ahorrar recursos en vista de los* apagones* que se están produciendo por todo el país.


Spoiler



y/o por la carnicería?



En un comunicado, el Ministerio precisa que, a pesar de la amenaza de que se produzcan interrupciones del suministro eléctrico debido a los ataques rusos, los pacientes tienen garantizados las intervenciones de emergencia y urgentes que necesiten. No obstante, recomienda a las administraciones regionales que den instrucciones para aplazar de forma temporal las operaciones planificadas cuyo retraso no ponga en peligro la vida o la salud de los pacientes.

¿Entonces no tumbaron entre 61 y 69 misiles lanzados ayer por los rusos?, es evidente.

*Duras condenas en la ONU a los ataques rusos a la infraestructura ucraniana.* La campaña rusa de ataques contra la infraestructura civil de Ucrania ha sido objeto este martes de duras condenas por prácticamente todos los miembros del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, que advirtieron del dramático invierno que se avecina para la población del país.

"Rusia continúa su agresión y está usando el invierno como un arma de guerra", ha denunciado Nicolás de Rivière, el embajador ante Naciones Unidas de Francia, que junto a México convocó al máximo órgano de decisión de la organización para abordar la situación humanitaria en Ucrania.



China, que mantiene una postura más tibia que otros ante la invasión rusa, dejó claro que quiere que se detengan los "ataques contra las infraestructuras civiles" y que se reparen cuanto antes los daños para evitar el sufrimiento de los más vulnerables. según de donde sean,


Spoiler



si son de Kiev son vulnerables, si son de Donetsk será que se lo merecen? PUTOS NAZIS.



No es estructura civil según los manuales de guerra de los EEUU.

*Hungría niega haber vetado la ayuda a Ucrania y que el Ecofin tratara el tema*

El Gobierno húngaro aseguró que en la reunión los ministros de Finanzas de la UE no debatieron hoy la ayuda de 18.000 millones de euros para Ucrania y calificó de falsas las informaciones de que había vetado su aprobación.

"Frente a las informaciones erróneas publicadas hoy en la prensa, en la reunión del Ecofin de hoy no figuraba en el orden del día el tema de la ayuda de 18.000 millones de euros a Ucrania. Todas estas afirmaciones son noticias falsas", afirma el Ministerio de Finanzas húngaro en un comunicado.

El ministro de Exteriores de Hungría, Péter Szijjártó, afirmó hoy que su país "no ha vetado" ninguna ayuda financiera a Ucrania, e insistió en que apoya ese tipo de medidas pero de forma bilateral y directa de cada país, y no conjunta de la UE. Es decir, le han vetado antes de que se presente. Y para ponerle un clavo más al asunto.

La UE asegura que hará "lo necesario" para asegurar la ayuda a Ucrania en enero pese al veto de Hungría. Los ministros de Economía y Finanzas de la UE (Ecofin) han señalado que confían en que Hungría levante su veto para aprobar la ayuda macrofinanciera de 18.000 millones de euros a Ucrania, aunque la UE hará "lo necesario" para garantizar que el primer pago llegue en enero de 2023, con o sin el apoyo de Budapest.

Sobre esta idea ha incidido el vicepresidente económico de la Comisión Europea, Valdis Dombrovskis, ha querido dejar claro en la rueda de prensa tras la reunión de ministros que están determinados a "hacer todo lo necesario" para asegurar que la ayuda llegue a Ucrania "ya en enero", ya sea desde el presupuesto común o a través de la alternativa de garantías nacionales. "Ucrania está en guerra y necesita desesperadamente nuestra ayuda. Hay un Estado miembro que está retrasando todo y no podemos dejar que pase eso, hay que proporcionar la ayuda", ha zanjado Dombrovskis, en referencia al veto de Hungría.

Tremendo relajo con la Des Unión Europea ¿o no?

¿Cuál será la verdad entre esta gente?. Hungría veta en el Ecofin la ayuda a Ucrania. Una vez más, Victor Orban se sale con la suya. El húngaro es el líder más polémico y conflictivo de la Unión Europea.


Spoiler: repetido



Este martes, el Ecofin, la reunión de los ministros de Finanzas de los 27, se ha visto forzado a posponer la discusión y aprobación de cuatro cuestiones clave por la presión y el veto húngaro. Entre ellas, un paquete de ayuda financiera a Kiev por valor de 18.000 millones de euros.



*Las reservas de divisas de Ucrania alcanzan el nivel previo a la guerr*a. El Banco Nacional de Ucrania ha anunciado este martes que el país tenía 27.950 millones de dólares en reservas de divisas a fecha del pasado 1 de diciembre. Esa cifra supera los 27.420 millones de dólares en las arcas estatales de los que disponía en la mañana en que comenzó la invasión rusa. Según el Banco Nacional, las reservas de divisas han crecido un 10,7% en noviembre.

Fantástico, así Europa no tiene porqué enviarles más dinero, en Rusia han crecido hasta los 600.000 millones, que los ucranianos tengan un 4.8% de las reservas que tienen los rusos, me parece algo limitado.

Y luego se quejan de que les partan su madre.* Una ciudad ucraniana trasladará las estatuas de escritores rusos a perrera municipal.* La ciudad ucraniana de Dnipro Dnieperopetrovsk (centro) desmantelará los monumentos a figuras rusas y soviéticas y las trasladará al refugio animal municipal, según informa este martes el alcalde, Boris Filatov


Spoiler



vaya personaje, sí está 404


. En una publicación de Facebook, el alcalde anuncia que el comité ejecutivo del consejo municipal decidió, sin esperar una resolución del Ministerio de Cultura, la retirada de los monumentos a los literatos Alexander Pushkin, Mijail Lomonosov y Maxim Gorki, así como a otras personalidades rusas y soviéticas.

Las estatuas, que serán desmanteladas en los próximos días, serán trasladadas a las instalaciones de la compañía municipal "Zookontrol", que gestiona la perrera municipal. "Que se queden allí por ahora", afirma Filatov.

*Otros que andan pidiendo a gritos que se ocupen de ellos. Lituania desmantela un monumento soviético*. Lituania ha empezado a desmantelar este martes un importante monumento soviético erigido en la capital, Vilna, haciendo caso omiso a la petición de la ONU de que suspendiera la operación. El imponente monumento de granito gris, situado en el cementerio de Antakalnis, está compuesto por seis esculturas de soldados soviéticos.

Lituania, ocupada


Spoiler



salvada de su instinto nazi


 por los soviéticos durante 50 años, declaró su independencia(?)en 1991


Spoiler



(quiere decir que dejó de sangrar a Rusia para sangrae a otros


). El gobierno lituano denunció firmemente la invasión rusa de Ucrania y decidió eliminar cualquier herencia de la URSS


Spoiler



cuidadito con lo que quieren, que hay otros que están devolviendo lo que queda de la herencia


. En los últimos días, la carretera de acceso al cementerio fue pavimentada para que las grúas pudieran acercarse al monumento, y este martes se empezaron a seccionar las piezas que ensamblan las diferentes partes de las esculturas. En principio, las obras terminarán a principios de la semana que viene, según la empresa encargada.

*La situación de los países bálticos es inestable*, en primer lugar, porque el alto número de personas de origen ruso, hasta legalmente discriminados, puede generar un conflicto, en los tres países, y teniendo a Kaliningrado allí mismo, si hay un conflicto, aquello puede degenerar.

¿Usted sabe por qué a esto no le dieron la misma importancia que a Polonia?, porque no es parte de la OTAN y les da lo mismo lo que caiga o deje de caer allí. *Moldavia abre una investigación penal por la caída de un misil junto a la frontera con Ucrania*. Moldavia ha abierto un caso penal tras la caída la víspera de fragmentos de un misil en las cercanías de la ciudad de Briceni, junto a la frontera con Ucrania, informa el ministerio moldavo del Interior. "La Policía de Fronteras abrió un expediente penal que, de acuerdo con las disposiciones legales, será remitido a la Fiscalía como autoridad competente en materia penal en hechos de este tipo", señala en un comunicado del M, del Interior, que no ha revelado hasta ahora el origen del misil, afirmó que continúa la investigación en el lugar donde se hallaron la víspera los primeros restos. Este martes se amplió el área de búsqueda y los investigadores identificaron otros restos de la misma pieza del misil, indica el ministerio.

Otro aporte más de Rusia a la Humanidad. *La crisis energética por la guerra en Ucrania da un impulso "sin precedentes" a las renovables.(


Spoiler



chiste del día)


 *La crisis energética mundial dio un "impulso sin precedentes" al desarrollo de las energías renovables, cuyo crecimiento aumentará en los próximos cinco años tanto como en los últimos 20, según ha anunciado este martes la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE).

En los próximos cinco años, el crecimiento de la capacidad renovable mundial debería prácticamente duplicarse, indica el informe anual de la AIE sobre la energía renovable. Gracias a este desarrollo acelerado, las energías renovables, principalmente la eólica y la solar, superarán en 2025 al carbón como principal fuente de producción eléctrica. De acuerdo con la AIE, la inestabilidad energética causada por la invasión rusa de Ucrania ha llevado a los países a invertir en energías renovables para reducir su dependencia a la importación de combustibles fósiles, cuyo precio aumentó drásticamente.

*"El petróleo ruso encontrará compradores" dice Rusia tras topar el precio del barril*. "El petróleo ruso tiene demanda en los mercados mundiales, el petróleo encontrará a sus compradores. Rusia es el mayor proveedor mundial de petróleo para los mercados energéticos mundiales. El petróleo ruso siempre ha tenido demanda y la tendrá. Sí, cadenas y mecanismos logísticos cambiarán ahora. Sin embargo, no vemos ninguna tragedia en esto", dijo el viceprimer ministro.

Alexander Novak aseguró que la introducción de un precio máximo para el petróleo ruso solo conducirá a una disminución de la inversión en la industria en el mundo y esto, a su vez, provocará una escasez de los recursos energéticos en el futuro y un aumento de los precios. Por su parte, el viceministro ruso de Exteriores Serguéi Riabkov señaló que los intereses de Rusia en el comercio de recursos energéticos estarán asegurados, ya que el petróleo ruso encontrará compradores, según TASS, recoge Efe..

"No tengo ninguna duda de que nuestros productos encontrarán compradores. Según tengo entendido, nuestros departamentos y estructuras relevantes se han preparado para el tope en una variedad de sectores y aspectos. Veremos cómo reacciona el mercado en el futuro, pero nuestros intereses en este sector estarán protegidos de una forma u otra", aseguró. Opinó que con la introducción del tope al precio del crudo ruso, EEUU y la UE "cortaron la rama en la que se sientan".

"Al final, las personas obsesionadas con las ideas antirrusas se darán cuenta de que sus planes no lograrán resultados, porque lo que obtendrán será volatilidad, inestabilidad, fluctuaciones de precios, imprevisibilidad", dijo Riabkov.

*Rusia y Ucrania realizan un canje de 60 prisioneros de guerra de cada bando*, según informaron el Ministerio de Defensa ruso y la Oficina Presidencial ucraniana, informa Efe. "Como resultado de unas negociaciones, 60 militares rusos, cuya vida corría peligro en cautiverio, fueron devueltos del territorio controlado por Kiev", señaló el departamento dirigido por Serguéi Shoigú.

Según el comunicado oficial ruso, los liberados serán llevados en aviones de transporte militar de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia a Moscú. En la capital rusa recibirán tratamiento, rehabilitación y asistencia psicológica en instituciones médicas del Ministerio de Defensa, señaló el mando ruso. Por su parte, el jefe de la Oficina Presidencial ucraniana, Andriy Yermak, señalo en su cuenta de Telegram que entre los prisioneros intercambiados hay "58 hombres y dos mujeres".

*El Kremlin discute la "seguridad interior" tras ataques con drones de Ucrania*. El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin discutió el martes la "seguridad interior" con altos oficiales después de ataques de drones ucranianos que, según el Kremlin, representan un peligro para el país, informa Afp. Horas antes, las autoridades rusas dijeron que un dron había atacado un aeródromo en la región de Kursk, en la frontera con Ucrania, apenas un día después de acciones similares contra otras dos bases aéreas.

Los ataques con dron del lunes fueron realmente extraños dado que los dos recintos impactados se encuentran a cientos de kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania. El Kremlin indicó el martes que Putin había organizado un encuentro de su Consejo de Seguridad para discutir cómo garantizar la "seguridad interior", pero no ofreció más detalles. Hablando con la prensa por separado, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, afirmó que las autoridades estaban tomando las medidas "necesarias" para proteger el país de los ataques ucranianos.

"Por supuesto, la intención abiertamente declarada por parte del régimen ucraniano de continuar con este tipo de actos terroristas es un factor peligroso", dijo Peskov al ser preguntado por estos ataques. A primera hora de la mañana, el gobernador de Kursk, Roman Starovoyt, indicó que el ataque había incendiado un tanque de almacenamiento de petróleo, pero no causó víctimas. El dirigente local no especificó de dónde procedía la aeronave.

*En el terreno.*

Alemania se negó a transferir los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot a Ucrania, se colocarán en Polonia - medios.

El pasado 3 de diciembre con motivo del Día del Soldado Desconocido el Encargado de Negocios a.i. de Rusia en España, Dmitry Sokolov, Tercer Secretario de la Embajada, Dmitry Yakovlev, Director de la Casa Rusa en Madrid, Sergey Sarymov y coordinadora del movimiento “Regimiento Inmortal” en España, Victoria Samoylova, depositaron flores al Monumento a los Voluntarios Soviéticos caídos durante la Guerra Civil en España de 1936-1939.

Macron instó a no sembrar el pánico en Francia por posibles problemas energéticos. "No debemos asustar a la gente. Debemos detener esto", dijo el presidente francés. Le está entrando agua al bote.

Mientras tanto, en su reciente ataque, el Ejército ucraniano usó HIMARS contra la ciudad de Alchevsk, ubicada en la república rusa de Lugansk, en el que al menos 10 personas murieron y 24 resultaron heridas. Fuente: Wall Street Journal.


*Foto: ¿Cómo se las arreglará Serbia sin el petróleo ruso?*. Entró en vigor una prohibición de los envíos de petróleo ruso a Serbia, acordada como parte del octavo paquete de sanciones de la UE.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Dejo el enlace al Caralibro de Fidelista, que viene con más cosas



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid0SCWdTvMCWTCMzc3vbrBzD7ggP1NWLt2zToa3YNACGU1QUuxyeU12p3xbKPiPF3RGl&id=103011661837769&mibextid=Nif5oz


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

A estas horas se rumorea que los ucranianos están abandonando Marinka, ante el empuje ruso.
Marinka es uno de los lugares desde los que más se ha bombardeado a Donetsk.

Por tanto creo que el bombardeo criminal de hoy, podría responder a eso precisamente, a que los rusos les echan y han querido vengarse así.
Ojalá sea la última vez que se bombardea la ciudad.


----------



## Iskra (7 Dic 2022)

‼Es este hombre rata nazi, puto demonio e hijo de la gran puta quien da las órdenes para el bombardeo del centro de Donetsk - YEVGENY YURIYEVICH KURASH (comandante-coronel de la 110ª brigada mecanizada separada).

Según el JCCC, el bombardeo del centro de Donetsk se lleva a cabo desde posiciones situadas en la zona de Lastochkino y Tonenkoye (área de responsabilidad de la 110ª Brigada).
t.me/FidelistaPS/66319


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Dic 2022)

*Opinión*

A rusia no se le han acabado las armas antiguas, necesita probar las nuevas en situaciones reales para evaluarlas y mejorarlas.
Por eso no envían todo lo que tienen sino lo justo para que sean operativas.

Ni idea de lo que pasara dentro de 50 o 100 años pero tanto Rusia como China se han fijado como primera meta la luna para después ir avanzando, es un proyecto a largo plazo pero el país o los países que primero resuelvan todos los problemas de salida al espacio y posterior asentamiento en zonas fuera de la tierra en el espacio tendrán mucho de ganado pues la carrera a partir de ese momento llegara a ser exponencial.

La tierra es un pozo gravitacional del cual cuesta mucho salir, pero una vez en el espacio puedes encontrar recursos en lunas, asteroides, etc, con apenas gravitación.

Es a largo plazo, pero los primeros van a tener ventaja.








China and Russia are on track to set up a Moon base by 2036 — here’s the plan


China and Russia's space agencies are planning a rival to NASA's Lunar Gateway. Here's what you need to know about their ambitions and timeline.




www.inverse.com












Así es el campamento chino que simula las condiciones ambientales de Marte en la Tierra


Los creadores del proyecto esperan poder atraer a 2 millones de visitantes al año para el 2030 a la base que cuenta con 702 de hectáreas construidas.




www.20minutos.es












Rusia seguirá misión a Marte en solitario luego de que Europa congelara el proyecto


La misión ExoMars consistía en que un cohete ruso transportaría un rover de fabricación europea a Marte a finales de este año




www.forbes.com.mx






El futuro y las innovaciones están ahí fuera, los rusos y los chinos lo saben. USA se esta quedando descolgada, lo mismo que Europa que no hace más que seguir a USA, es una cuestión de ir poco a poco pero constantemente y en eso a los chinos nadie les gana, los rusos van a su bola pero son efectivos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

sarnoso ser signature



Roedr dijo:


> hahaha cada día te superas más en tu fanboy-ismo. Han movilizado 300k para ir al frente, y resulta que Rusia no está en guerra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

*MADRE MIA QUE CANTIDAD DE SUBNORMALIDADES, 

RUSIA, LA DE POR FAVOR IRAN PASANOS EQUIPO MILITAR; PROXIMA PARADA UNA BASE LUNAR    

LO DE TENER UN SISTEMA ANTIAEREO QUE IMPIDA QUE ARTEFACTOS STEAMPUNK UCRAS REVIENTEN BASES PROFUNDAS YA LO DEJAMOS PARA EL SIGLO XXV *



Alvin Red dijo:


> *Opinión*
> 
> A rusia no se le han acabado las armas antiguas, necesita probar las nuevas en situaciones reales para evaluarlas y mejorarlas.
> Por eso no envían todo lo que tienen sino lo justo para que sean operativas.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

los 300K mobikis no van a durar a primavera, el alquiler en ucrania esta muy caro ultimamente



Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Durísimo ataque de artillería esta noche contra posiciones pro rusas al este de Bajmut que sigue sin caer tras casi 4 meses de asedio, el eje Bajmut-Soledar ha sido impenetrable para los rusos desde el verano, Sloviansk y Kramatorsk en el corazón del Donbass están a años luz todavía, y aún hay territorios en el Donbass muy al oeste de Sloviansk-Kramatorsk.
> 
> A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para tomar solo en Donbass, la humillación es espectacular.
> 
> ...


----------



## Expected (7 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> *MADRE MIA QUE CANTIDAD DE SUBNORMALIDADES,
> 
> RUSIA, LA DE POR FAVOR IRAN PASANOS EQUIPO MILITAR; PROXIMA PARADA UNA BASE LUNAR
> 
> LO DE TENER UN SISTEMA ANTIAEREO QUE IMPIDA QUE ARTEFACTOS STEAMPUNK UCRAS REVIENTEN BASES PROFUNDAS YA LO DEJAMOS PARA EL SIGLO XXV *



A ver...Hakuna Matata...qué parte no has entendido de la carrera espacial China?. Si quieres te lo explicamos con dibujitos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

Que parte de rusia tiene una economia de mierda no entiendes, te tengo que plantar aqui como los rusos enviaron un modulo espacial con AGUJEROS a la ISS que taparon con PEGAMAX? no reventaron aquello de milagro atajo de chapuceros



Expected dijo:


> A ver...Hakuna Matata...qué parte no has entendido de la carrera espacial China?. Si quieres te lo explicamos con dibujitos.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Poder puede.
> Pero no es el objetivo de esta operación militar. Centraros un poco, que os dispersáis: DESMILITARIZAR Y DESNAZIFICAR.
> 
> Se os olvida que RUSIA NO ESTÁ EN GUERRA.



Ya. Pero el problema es que está luchando contra alguien que si está en guerra y ayudado por terceros que, de momento, llegan de pocos en pocos pero que pueden llegar en cualquier momento reforzados y en todo caso cuando acaben con unos seguir con otros ad eternum.

Están empeñados en hacer poco daño pero ¿que sentido tiene una vez que no te has podido entender por otros cauces?. Le llames como lo llames ésto cederá si un bando está cerca de aniquilar al otro y cuando haga una determinada cantidad de daño que ya se vea sin sentido seguir o ni éso porque ésa línea teóricamente ya se había pasado. 

Igual que en cualquier guerra, cuando el daño haga inconcebible seguir y estamos frente a fanáticos y ayudados por otros detrás del burladero y poniendo las banderillas. Hay conflicto para rato.


----------



## Iskra (7 Dic 2022)

Tiras del hilo y siempre sale la misma mierda. Y cada vez más descontrolada. Me temo que abtes o después esta mierda desborde ( más que nunca) y nos llegue a todos, Ya lloraremos,









TRÁFICO DE ARMAS DE UCRANIA PARA "ISIS"


El 19 de noviembre de 2015, la agencia oficial de noticias de Kuwait, KUNA, hacía referencia al “gran golpe a los elementos terroristas en Kuw...




globalnewsr.com




TRÁFICO DE ARMAS DE UCRANIA PARA "ISIS"






El 19 de noviembre de 2015, la agencia oficial de noticias de Kuwait, KUNA, hacía referencia al “gran golpe a los elementos terroristas en Kuwait” que suponía la desarticulación de una célula multinacional del ISIS. Además de facilitar apoyo logístico a la organización terrorista, sus miembros colaboraban en el reclutamiento de combatientes para el ISIS y contribuían a recaudar dinero, remitido a las cuentas bancarias relacionadas con el ISIS en Turquía.

El grupo facilitaba además armamento al Estado islámico.
La operación de las fuerzas de seguridad kuwaitís se inicia con la detención de un ciudadano libanés de 45 años, Osama Khayat, con vínculos directos con el ISIS. Esta primera detención lleva al posterior arresto de otras cinco personas, entre ellas tres sirios, un egipcio y un kuwaití. El grupo incluiría además a otras cuatro personas residentes fuera de Kuwait, dos australianos de origen libanés y dos sirios, uno de ellos agente de cambio en una ciudad de Turquía fronteriza con Siria.





Principal componente de la célula, Khayat usaba su página web para tareas de propaganda para el ISIS, se mantenía en contacto con los líderes del grupo en Siria y negociaba acuerdos para la obtención de armas para la organización. Uno de esos acuerdos se habría traducido en la compra de misiles portátiles tierra-aire FN-6 MANPADS, de fabricación china, y otro tipo armamento en Ucrania.

Según los funcionarios kuwaitíes, Khayat habría admitido haber obtenido los FN-6 a través de un bróker en aquel país. El material estaba siendo trasladado a Turquía para ser luego transferido a Siria. Según la información, se desconoce por ahora el lugar exacto de Ucrania en el que Khayat habría conseguido este armamento.
Según KUNA, otro de los detenidos tendría lazos con Ucrania. Se trata del sirio Abdulkrarim Mohammad Selem, nacido en 1962. Éste tendría una compañía de armamento con base en Ucrania que estaba a punto de comprar otros misiles portátiles y dispositivos de telecomunicaciones.

En un comunicado, el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano ha negado que el sistema de lanzamisiles FN-6 se haya vendido en Ucrania y ha subrayado que el gobierno de ese país tampoco ha dado permiso para el tránsito de este tipo de material por su territorio. Según el Ministerio, no ha habido además informes documentados de aparición de estos sistemas lanzamisiles en Ucrania desde que comenzó la guerra en el Donbass.
En Mashable, Christophe Miller menciona sin embargo un contacto con un funcionario ucraniano de alto nivel, con acceso a informes de los servicios de inteligencia. Según Miller, este habría señalado que, además de interesante, podría hablarse de una circunstancia «plausible» en relación a los sucesos planteados en la noticia de KUNA. La fuente de Miller evita dar una respuesta definitiva a la pregunta de si Kiev tenía información directa sobre la venta del armamento en cuestión y lanza además la posibilidad de que el tráfico pudiera vincularse a la situación en el Este de Ucrania, desviando la posible actuación hacia los rebeldes de Donbass.

Frente a la falta de fundamento en esta última acusación, algunos hechos obligan al menos a considerar la verosimilitud de las acusaciones kuwaitíes. Entre ellos puede mencionarse sin duda la tendencia de los defensores del régimen de Kiev a considerar como amigo a cualquier enemigo de Rusia. No han sido escasos los comentarios favorables a cualquier oposición anti-rusa, o incluso apelaciones a la colaboración directa con el ISIS, en el conflicto actual en Siria. Ya ha quedado constatada la presencia de apoyos logísticos al ISIS en Ucrania, ya sea para el reclutamiento, ya sea para apoyar a algunos batallones con presencia musulmana.

Pero no se trata de los indicios principales. Como Miller señala en su artículo, la propia experiencia histórica permite considerar la posibilidad de que el acceso del ISIS a armamento especializado cuente con algún tipo de conexión estatal en Ucrania. Mucho antes de la guerra de Donbass, Ucrania era ya conocida por ser uno de los focos mundiales en el comercio masivo de armas ilegales. Y las conexiones ucranianas aparecen con anterioridad a la detención de Kuwait en relación con el traslado de armamento hacia Irak o Siria, también en relación al ISIS.

Ya en 2013, un artículo de C.J. Chivers y Eric Schmitt en el New York Times mencionaba la relación de algunas compañías ucranianas con el tráfico de armas hacia Oriente Medio. El artículo señalaba en concreto la venta a Qatar de armamento sudanés y chino a disposición del Gobierno de Sudán. E incluía además una mención a la aparición de misiles FN-6 entre las milicias rebeldes en Siria, constatada ya en los primeros meses de aquel año. Este armamento se habría hecho llegar a los rebeldes sirios a través de Turquía.

En la parte más directamente relacionada con Ucrania, el artículo de Chivers y Schmitt hacía referencia a las declaraciones de dos funcionarios estadounidenses que afirmaban que “aviones de bandera ucraniana habían entregado la carga”. Mencionando datos de control de tráfico aéreo de un responsable de aviación en la región, el artículo señala que “al menos, tres compañías ucranianas de transporte aéreo desplazaron aviones de carga de tipo militar ese año desde Jartum, la capital sudanesa, a un aeropuerto militar y civil en el oeste de Turquía”. Contactados por teléfono, representantes de dos de las empresas negaron haber realizado el transporte y la tercera ni siquiera quiso responder a la llamada de los periodistas.

En relación con los FN-6, el artículo de Chivers y Schmitt señala la clara posibilidad de su llegada vía mercado negro y “quizás con el consentimiento de las autoridades en Turquía” y precisa que fotos detalladas de uno de los tubos del misil revelan un claro intento de borrar las marcas que pudieran delatar su origen, con la evidente intención de impedir su posible rastreo.

Aunque las primeras entregas podrían haber llegado al Ejército Libre Sirio (Free Syran Army, FSA), un artículo Kirk Semple y Eric Schmitt en The New York Times de octubre de 2014 apunta a entregas al ISIS y destaca que, al menos desde finales de 2013, las fuerzas del Estado Islámico en Iraq parecían haber accedido a los FN-6. Este material habría sido originalmente facilitado a los “rebeldes sirios” por Qatar y quizás también por Arabia Saudí.

El papel de la elite vinculada, directa o indirectamente, al actual régimen de Kiev tiene en cualquier caso una larga historia en el ámbito del tráfico de armas. Destaca también el envío ilegal de misiles de origen soviético KH-55 de medio alcance, capaces de transportar ojivas nucleares, a Irán y China, una acción que también pudo ser aprobada por Kuchma. El hecho fue reconocido por los representantes de la administración del presidente Viktor Yuschenko en abril de 2005.

Antes de ello, el envío de los misiles KH-55 fue denunciado por Oleksander Turchinov, quien luego fue secretario del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania. En febrero de 2005, Turchinov había sido nombrado jefe del SBU a petición de la entonces primera ministra Yulia Timoshenko. En una carta en agosto de dicho año al entonces secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad, Petro Poroshenko, Turchinov detallaba quiénes podían estar detrás de la operación, mencionando entre otros a una misteriosa empresa, Far West Ltd, aparentemente radicada entonces en Suiza. Pocas semanas después, en septiembre, la primera ministra Timoshenko, Poroshenko y Turchinov eran cesados. Personas cercanas a Yuschenko hablarían entonces de corrupción.

A la espera de la aclaración del papel de sectores ucranianos vinculados al poder actual en armar a los rebeldes sirios, entre ellos los vinculados al ISIS, la evidencia disponible no permite descartar de partida ninguna hipótesis. Pero sí es probable suponer que los protagonistas de la caída de septiembre de 2005 habrán aprendido desde entonces alguna lección sobre cómo se debe mover, o no, el comercio de armas en Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

Los contrapoderes históricos SURGEN de un modo NO-PLANIFICADO; vease como otorgaron el tribuno de la plebe para que la plebe no se largara de roma, a la aristocracia no le quedo mas remedio que ceder. Pero el DISEÑO DE ANTEMANO Y PLANIFICADO de una sociedad de contrapoderes es algo propio del Liberalismo, al menos el teórico, que luego ya sabemos que la ROBOLUCION FRANCESA condujo a un DESPOTISMO Y TERROR COMO NO EXISTIO EN EL ANTIGUO REGIMEN.

Que es ser antiLiberal entonces? es ser uno de esos abrevadores de las inmundicias de Dugin. Los estados liberales deben ser reformados pero no por hacerle una enmienda al liberalismo, sino en mucho por en que se alejan del ideal liberal del estado, en donde robarle tierras a la iglesia o tener una iglesia funcionarizada como querian en francia no tiene nada que ver



tomasjos dijo:


> La idea de contrapoderes no la inventa el liberalismo, ya existe en la estructura política de la republica romana. Montesquieu la retoma simplemente.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> China jamás invadiría Rusia "por sus recursos"
> 
> Hay unas 5.000 razones para ello (tantas como cabezas nucleares tiene Rusia)
> 
> ...



Tienen otros países cercanos más cómodos además y, puestos a meterse con Rusia, es mucho más fácil meterse en la Antártida.

El petróleo de Shajalín explotado de forma conjunta entre India y China a partir de ahora parece que va por ahí. Tu me ayudas con los japos (lease tío Sam) enlas Kuriles y te llevas los recursos. 

Eso si juntitos todos, para que se reparta, no que se lo quede uno. Si uno se pasa de listo, otros dos se lo disputan.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (7 Dic 2022)

Siguen atacando el Donbass, en el eje Bajmut-Soledar y al sur de Kremina pero se estrellan una vez tras otra. Esta noche están tirando hasta bombas de racimo e incendiarias al este de Bajmut.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

no comprenden lo que estan haciendo 



si es muy sencillo, PUTIN no se va a dejar ninguna vida sin quemar en la partida de RISK antes de morir


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Artedi (7 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La guerra se inicio cuando El Assad le dijo que no a los Qataries para el gasoducto Qatar-Europa, los Qataries fueron a la city y pidieron ayuda a UK, estos montaron la guerra de Siria y USA e Israel se unieron a la operacion, no consiguieron echar a El Assad y montar un gobierno islamista por la ayuda rusa y el premio Nobel de la Paz Obama le dijo a Putin que se largase de Siria, este le dijo que nones y el moreno le dijo que se atuviese a las consecuencias y activaron la operación Ucrania que llevaban trabajando desde hacía tiempo (de facto desde el fin de la IIGM) y habían acelerado en la primera década de este siglo.
> 
> El principio de esta guerra yo lo establecería en un despacho en Damasco con El Assad diciéndole en árabe a unos príncipes Qataries que cerrasen la puerta al salir.
> 
> Ya sabes el dicho...una mariposa aletea en una parte del mundo y eso puede generar una cadena hasta....



Los que llevamos 10 años siguiendo la movida sabemos que éste es un resumen excelente y perfectamente comprensible. Para copiarlo...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

INTOLERAPLA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

RISIA sigue siendo el mayor suministrador de armas a Ucrania


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

llegan con 1 dia de LAG


----------



## Tusade (7 Dic 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Vaya ostiazo nos espera. Sin energía no hay PIB y sin PIB no hay armas. A ver cuando lo entienden los Otánicos...



¿Qué es lo que tenemos que entender? ¿Que deberíamos arrodillarnos ante el Kremlin? Arrodíllate tú y deja que los moros chechenos te violen. El resto no quiere ver a los terroristas orcos ni en pintura.


----------



## Tusade (7 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Le recuerdo que Ucrania ha sido tomada por los Otanicos estándo en la frontera rusa.



Evidentemente. Todo es una gran conspiración oscura que sólo los subnor... digo, los iluminados como tú pueden ver.


----------



## El Mercader (7 Dic 2022)

Estoy preocupado por @visaman ¿Alguien sabe porqué no forea?


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Como veo que nadie ha llamado la atención sobre este punto, me lanzo a hacerlo. Es la cuestión de las fechas. Normalmente se usan las armas que más tiempo se mantienen en los arsenales pues todo tiene caducidad. Todos se han fijado en el asunto '¡oh! ¡Rusia sigue consiguiendo chips!' el punto de verdadero interés no es ese. Es ¿por qué usa Rusia armas recién construidas? para mi esto tiene tres lecturas obvias: la más aparente es 'ya han gastado casi todo lo viejo que todavía funciona'. Otra podría ser 'usan los modelos nuevos dado que los anteriores necesitan ser mejorados con las últimas tecnologías'. Y la tercera 'pretenden dar la impresión de que se están quedando sin municiones'. Cualquiera de ellas es aceptable desde la lógica, incluso una suma de las dos primeras. ¿Y cual es la correcta?



Pero eso lo pones ahi porque un jilipollas del telegram lo dice que es este,

t.me/Eurekapress/7900

Canal de información geopolítica independiente

¿Tu te crees que ese payaso va a saber los misiles que tiene Rusia en sus bodegas ? Si tu te lo quieres creer pues mira, a mi lo que diga uno de esos ni me va, ni me viene.


----------



## El Veraz (7 Dic 2022)

Mal dia para los genocidas rusonazis, se va a acabar eso de atacar impunemente.


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Evidentemente. Todo es una gran conspiración oscura que sólo los subnor... digo, los iluminados como tú pueden ver.



Váyase a cagar NAZI.


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estoy preocupado por @visaman ¿Alguien sabe porqué no forea?



Algo lei me parece que se iba a pegar unas vacaciones para despejarse y sin internet.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay que ser muy ingenuo para creer que eso sólo fue un ataque de los ucras. USA está metida hasta el fondo en ese ataque.



USA no ha pasado nada que permita lograr esos ataques y mas que ataques son una legitima defensa al asesinato deliberado de civiles por parte del estado terrorista ruso. 

Fueron los Ucranianos usando un dron de largo alcance de la época soviética modificado para que fuera un dron Kamikaze.





ellos heredaron también tecnología cutre de la URSS la mas avanzada fue eliminada o entregada a los por el Memorándum de Budapest a cambio de que Rusia respetara su integridad territorial siendo USA / Reino Unido Garantes del Acuerdo obviamente fue un error de su parte

Los rusos son unas ratas detestables.

USA se ha negado a pasar sistemas con capacidad de ataque de largo alcance alegando que "No quieren escalar" USA no entiende o no quiere entender que con BASURRUSIA no responder a la agresión contante de los rusos asesinando civiles por mero placer en las ciudades Ucranianas es escalar 


_Estados Unidos obstaculizó el suministro de HIMARS a Ucrania para que los sistemas no puedan disparar municiones de largo alcance. El efecto práctico de este sabotaje es proteger los sitios desde los cuales el estado terrorista ruso ataca a los civiles ucranianos y la infraestructura civil.


Al negarse a proporcionar tanques, aviones y misiles de largo alcance a Ucrania, Estados Unidos y sus aliados intensifican sustancialmente la guerra que comenzó Rusia. Este fracaso moral y estratégico por parte de las democracias pares de Ucrania tendrá el efecto contrario de "evitar la Tercera Guerra Mundial".
_

@McNulty


----------



## agricultura (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Falacia de los cojones. Los animales miran por si mismos si son de carácter individual, y por ellos y el grupo si son gregarios. Esto es así por la supervivencia de la especie. Y los leones se comen a los leoncitos del anterior rey de la manada cuando lo destronan. Y los chimpancés perpetran guerras feudales contra otros grupos de su misma especie devorando incluso a los 'chimpancitos'. Cuanto daño ha hecho el puto Disney.



La verdad es que no le entiendo señor.
Le he puesto una cita bíblica para tratar de hablar en su lenguaje. Porque dice ser usted una persona religiosa. No soy un entendido en religión como probablemente lo es usted, por eso no sé en que tradición religiosa se cita a los animales de la forma que usted lo hace. Yo creo que para muchas tradiciones los animales son sobre todo seres inocentes y amorales. Y lo que hay en el conjunto de la naturaleza es armonía; al menos en la religión católica. 
Con lo que me responde no me ha aclarado nada, porque sí, los documentales de los leoncitos yo también los conozco.

En otras ocasiones usted dice que la única solución a los problemas del mundo es pedir perdón al Padre o algo así. ¿por eso le pregunto a que padre? 
Si se refiere al padre de la religión católica yo creo que dejó claro que su reino no es de este mundo, cuando mando a su hijo a morir en la cruz, o como se dice en las bienaventuranzas o tantos otros ejemplos. No quiero seguir especulando, en base a lo poco que sé parece que sus ideas como mejor encajan es en el mundo protestante, que al permitir la libre interpretación de los textos, se puede esperar cualquier desviación de la tradición. En efecto para algunos de ellos los animales son bestias y también otros creen en la predestinación es decir, que a los que les va bien en el otro mundo también les va bien en este, o incluso pueden creer en el Progreso o...
Pero tampoco encaja del todo porque parece que usted tiene un fondo católico y desea que a todo el mundo le vaya bien y estas ideas protestantes no parecen tampoco muy ecuménicas, ¿se dice así? Aunque en otras ocasiones parece usted también elitista al hablar de la democracia y otros asuntos y habla de forma poco caritativa del vulgo, lo que de nuevo me vuelve a chirriar con la religión que conozco mejor. 
Y otras veces parece como que los anglosajones son los enemigos, pero en el caso de ser católico parece que sus ideas están teñidas de protestantismo.
Bueno, lo mejor es que explique usted mismo a que Padre debemos acogernos por el bien de la humanidad.
No es una pregunta trampa, en todo caso le aclaro de antemano, que no me parece en absoluto que esa idea pueda funcionar, más que nada porque nunca ha funcionado y menos si por lo que parece ese padre no pertenece a ninguna tradición ni oriental ni occidental, pero creo que le va a venir a usted bien darse un repaso y le pido disculpas si puedo parecer inmodesto.


----------



## España1 (7 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> USA no ha pasado nada que permita lograr esos ataques y mas que ataques son una legitima defensa al asesinato deliberado de civiles por parte del estado terrorista ruso.
> 
> Fueron los Ucranianos usando un dron de largo alcance de la época soviética modificado para que fuera un dron Kamikaze.
> 
> ...




Ucrania exigiendo armas.

Así no se piden las cosas. Falta educación.


Usa, por favor, unos misiles de largo alcance…

Y lo mismo cuela.

Pero no, siempre exigir


----------



## mapachën (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No brindas porque no conoces un solo ucraniano.
> Si no, brindarías.
> Así que no, no coincidimos.
> 
> ...



Menudo gilipollas estás hecho... te cito para que no se pierda... payaso... sin alemanes... mejor sin subnormales y ya no estarías aquí.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (7 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Negar que los "sepamas" han estado años dando coba con cierto temas porque convenía dividir es mentir, definitivamente



Un canal que en España tenía menos audiencia que las teletiendas o Sandro Rey, eso para empezar. Claro, los liberales son unos benditos.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (7 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Ucrania exigiendo armas.
> 
> Así no se piden las cosas. Falta educación.
> 
> ...



*Pues que al menos sirvan para algo y pasen las armas, Stalin recibió mucha mas ayuda hasta le abrieron un segundo frente (2 veces en Italia y Francia) ................ 

No se esta pidiendo que USA habrá un frente en Alaska contra Rusia, solo se pide que manden los sistemas de largo alcance para eliminar a los terroristas rusos a larga distancia y así proteger a los civiles.

Ucrania se follo 3 bases dentro de BASURRUSIA SIN AYUDA DE NADIE. *


----------



## John Nash (7 Dic 2022)

Tirar la piedra y esconder la mano en geopolítica:









Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora | Washington teme una escalada pero respeta la soberanía de Ucrania para atacar en suelo de Rusia


La guerra en Ucrania es y va a ser larga. Así ha tenido que admitirlo Vladimir Putin en una reunión televisada. Ante las críticas en su propio país y




www.elmundo.es





El secretario de Estado de EEUU, Antony Blinken, negó este martes que su país haya apoyado los supuestos ataques de *Ucrania* en territorio ruso que han sido denunciados por el Kremlin y que supondrían que EEUU ha participado en la *guerra de Ucrania*.

"Nosotros no hemos alentado ni facilitado que los ucranianos hagan ataques dentro de Rusia", subrayó Blinken preguntado por la *guerra de Ucrania*.


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

La Marina USA aceptará más reclutas con aptitudes inferiores en medio de la crisis de personal

*"La Armada de EEUU aceptará a partir de ahora más reclutas con aptitudes inferiores
al agravarse la crisis de reclutamiento, informaron medios estadounidenses."*

No especifican en qué consisten esas capacidades inferiores, pero cierta desesperación si que se adivina.
¿Cuánto falta para que ofrezcan una amnistía a los delincuentes que se unan al ejército de USAlandia?


----------



## Artedi (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Esto es un “Dios escribe recto con renglones torcidos”.
> Desde hace muchos años cualquier proyección económica a 2050 apunta a una importante elevación de status relativo para Indonesia, India , Turquía, México, etc
> Y es que al final occidente no es tan superior como parece, era el reparto del acceso al dólar/petróleo lo que te metía en la espiral de crecimiento o te sacaba de ella. Al final nosotros mismos renunciamos a la superioridad al apartarnos de los flujos de energía barata y estable y así ayudamos a esa convergencia del resto del mundo con occidente



A mediados de los 90 estuve de interno en una high-tech TIC de los USA, completamente puntera en lo suyo. Y, lo que vi yo mismo: eso estaba *petado *ya entonces de indios y de chinos. En el sector, tropecientos artículos de indios y de chinos. Lo que pensé entonces ha ido cumpliéndose poco a poco.

Los blancos WASP han preferido puestos de charear y de auditar, más que de trabajar. ¿Quedan blancos en puestos de creación y trabajo? Por supuesto! Pero cada vez menos. Un enjambre de indios, chinos, hispanos e inmigrantes en general se hace cargo de los trabajos menos descansados. La contra es que los responsables de los trabajos no directamente productivos, según la tercera ley de Parkinson, se crean trabajos artificiales adicionales unos a otros (todos ellos, por supuesto, no productivos). La consecuencia son los costes y retrasos delirantes en los proyectos NASA o alta velocidad ferroviaria. Quien quiera flipar, que mire el coste por km de vía de alta velocidad en California versus el coste en España.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estoy preocupado por @visaman ¿Alguien sabe porqué no forea?



Dijo que pillaba vacaciones en el trabajo y que le veríamos poco por aquí.


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Strelkov desde Moscú. Dice que le han echado.,,y dice cosas que van en el sentido que apunta parte del foro.
> Dejo su último mensaje traducido a máquina.
> No es "santo de mi devoción", aunque sí de todos mis respetos, pero da mal rollo.
> (Стрелков Игорь Иванович)



¿Que lo han echado por segunda vez? ¿Y qué esperaba? ¿Medallas?


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)

Libertad de expresión 

. Letonia retira la licencia a una televisión independiente rusa


----------



## Iskra (7 Dic 2022)

Tributos a Zelenski:
-Francia - gorro de Napoleón,
-Alemania - uniforme de Hitler,
-Italia - botas de Mussolini,
-Rumania - formulario para llenar en caso de rendición.

¿Y Colombia?
La viñeta parece ser de unos meses por el señor banquero agachado. Los banqueros siempre están al mando, pero bueno, si algo demuestra Meloni es que es buena con la lengua...y ahí agachadita seguro que "funciona" mejor de don Mario.


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

No tengo tan claro que Rusia vaya a hacer un clásica ofensiva, pero los que dicen saber
apuestan que la habrá, allá por la fecha de la final del mundial...Tomamos nota.


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Libertad de expresión
> 
> . Letonia retira la licencia a una televisión independiente rusa



Hoy en el pis hay un artículo sobre esto, ya les están dando remordimientos por pasarse de frenada, la televisión era rusa pero de opositores, huidos de Rusia algunos.


----------



## Iskra (7 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Que lo han echado por segunda vez? ¿Y qué esperaba? ¿Medallas?



Dejando a un lado los rollos políticos, lo cierto es que le echó valor al ir de voluntario porque su cabeza tiene precio especial.
Tampoco creo que sea bueno tener un combatiente tan mediático.
En fin, como quiera que sea la cosa (se me ocurren varias críticas) no da nada buena imagen el asunto


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Iskra (7 Dic 2022)

Pongo sus mensajes yandexeados por si es de interés.


Estoy en Moscú. El intento no.3 de participar directamente en las hostilidades contra las fuerzas armadas de los estimados socios de Kiev (ahora se llaman algunos "militantes" en los informes del Ministerio de defensa) no tuvo éxito, aunque estuvo muy cerca de eso.

Corto, sin detalles:

Entonces, al llegar (de acuerdo) al final de la primera semana de octubre al territorio de la RPD, el día 14 me presenté a uno de los comisarios militares de la República, donde escribí una declaración solicitando la movilización voluntaria en las filas de las fuerzas armadas de la RPD. El mismo día, me alisté en la compañía de marcha de la brigada de infantería motorizada N-1 del cuerpo NM de la RPD para su posterior despliegue en el batallón n del Regimiento de infantería n -. Obtuve el correspondiente certificado temporal. (Adjunta). Durante una serie de viajes de trabajo, visito Donetsk varias veces. Me informaron (extraoficialmente) que la inscripción" no coordinada "en el NM de la RPD causó el descontento del" comando superior", pero aseguraron que este problema" se resolverá con el tiempo", y mientras tanto cumpliré con mis deberes, formalmente como soldado (lo que me satisfizo, ya que la elección entre" Damas e ir "inicialmente se hizo a favor de" ir", y no iba a reclamar los puestos de comando y las preferencias y insignias asociadas con ellos).

Además, después de una estancia bastante larga en el campo de entrenamiento militar como jefe de estado mayor interino del batallón en formación, en noviembre me retiré con un grupo de combatientes del batallón a la ubicación de las fuerzas principales del regimiento N en el área de Svatovo, donde durante un poco más de 10 días traté de cumplir con las obligaciones del jefe del cuartel general del batallón con respecto a la preparación para la próxima entrada en combate en el frente. La ubicación de la unidad estaba al alcance del fuego de la artillería de campaña del enemigo, pero durante mi estadía nunca fue bombardeada (aunque anteriormente se habían realizado repetidamente ataques contra este NP y sus alrededores).
Después de eso, volvií a partir primero a la ubicación de la n-brigada PPD y luego al relleno sanitario.
Como parte de las responsabilidades del batallón NSH, a fines de noviembre descubrí con cierto desconcierto que no solo no estaba en mi batallón, sino que en general no estaba en los Estados del regimiento N. Tratando de comprender mejor la situación, rápidamente descubrí que en las listas de personal de la brigada N (en la compañía de marcha de la cual ingresé al momento de la inscripción), yo también he estado ausente durante mucho tiempo.

Una investigación extraoficial adicional permitió establecer en términos generales lo siguiente:
- poco después de alistarme en la compañía de marcha, me transfirieron al regimiento N, en el que me inscribí exactamente un día (en la mañana, en las listas, en la noche, sin dejar rastro). Todas estas manipulaciones (probablemente realizadas bajo presión "desde arriba") no se emitieron por ninguna orden.
- como resultado, desde octubre hasta finales de noviembre, estuve en el batallón N del regimiento N ilegalmente, porté armas y municiones ilegalmente, viajé ilegalmente a la zona de la SVB y a la zona de primera línea. Si algo me hubiera pasado en estos viajes, entonces... es necesario explicar que esto se representaría únicamente por la "actividad independiente del aventurero Girkin" o (en el mejor de los casos) por un accidente durante la "actividad voluntaria". - Con la correspondiente ausencia total de obligaciones por parte de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación de Rusia/DNR y el estado hacia mí.
-el comando del regimiento N y el batallón sabían todo esto, pero, habiendo recibido una ayuda muy sólida para su unidad (alimentos, equipo, vehículos, combustible, ingreso de voluntarios, etc.) debido a mi estadía en el regimiento y el batallón, prefirieron no informarme al respecto.


El establecimiento de todas estas circunstancias hizo imposible mi permanencia en el regimiento N. Y como yo (como se mencionó anteriormente) resulta que no estaba formalmente de ninguna manera, solo me queda entregar el rifle de asalto, la pistola, las granadas y las municiones que se me entregaron ilegalmente (ya que el batallón no está en el frente e incluso en la zona de primera línea y no se sabe cuándo estará allí y si será en absoluto), resolver los problemas urgentes con el equipo no distribuido y la ayuda humanitaria, así como los voluntarios (la mayoría fueron redirigidos, junto con el "Alférez", a unidades de combate y unidades con un comando más adecuado, responsable y competente) y salir donde creo que es necesario. Lo que hice. Ayer por la noche regresé a Moscú.


----------



## arriondas (7 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hoy en el pis hay un artículo sobre esto, ya les están dando remordimientos por pasarse de frenada, la televisión era rusa pero de opositores, huidos de Rusia algunos.



La libertad de expresión y tal... Queda claro que en la UE tampoco la hay, por mucho que se llenen la boca con ella los liberales de turno. Si no comulga con el discurso oficial, fuera. Si se hubieran limitado a soltar la propaganda de la OTAN y llamar orcos a los rusos, ahora seguirían emitiendo como si nada.

Por otro lado, es un aviso a navegantes, a los rusos que se han ido del país pensando que en el resto de Europa serían bien acogidos al ser críticos con el gobierno de Putin. Siguen sin ser bienvenidos en Europa, a menos que acepten echar continuamente mierda sobre su país. De lo contrario, serán perseguidos. Espero que ahora se den cuenta de que esto no es contra Putin, es contra Rusia.


----------



## Karma bueno (7 Dic 2022)

Rusia avisa, como ya avisara en el 2014...

*Lavrov advierte de una posible colisión entre potencias nucleares a causa de la política de EE.UU.*





Los esfuerzos de Estados Unidos y de la OTAN para contener a Rusia vienen acompañados de un elevado riesgo de confrontación militar directa entre potencias nucleares, ha advertido el ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov.
En un mensaje dirigido a los participantes de la Conferencia sobre la No Proliferación Nuclear que se celebra estos días en Moscú, el canciller subrayó el firme compromiso de Moscú con la “lógica de los entendimientos consagrados en los documentos conjuntos de las cinco potencias nucleares”, en particular en todo lo referente a “evitar cualquier conflicto armado entre países que posean armas nucleares”.
“En el contexto de los esfuerzos occidentales por contener a Rusia, la política hacia una confrontación militar de facto entre EE.UU. y la OTAN y nosotros en su conjunto supone una grave amenaza. Obviamente, esto podría llevar a una colisión directa de potencias nucleares con consecuencias desastrosas”, acentuó el ministro ruso.
En esta línea, Lavrov recalcó que las señales de alarma que Moscú envía en este sentido “en lugar de tomarlas en serio, se tergiversan maliciosamente en Occidente, que acusa al Kremlin de utilizar una retórica amenazadora”.
Asimismo, recordó que Washington “mantiene congelado el diálogo estratégico” entre Rusia y EE.UU., que, al contar con los mayores arsenales nucleares del mundo, “tienen una responsabilidad especial en el mantenimiento de la paz y la seguridad internacionales”.
“Está claro que en ausencia de negociaciones por mantener la estabilidad estratégica, los problemas existentes se acumularán. Esto conllevaría una avalancha de riesgos crecientes”, advirtió.
Lavrov sostuvo que sólo un enfoque sistemático hacia los asuntos de la no proliferación y el control de armamentos contribuirá a mantener y a reforzar la seguridad internacional mediante la instauración de un diálogo equitativo y sustantivo con la vista puesta en alcanzar acuerdos concretos. “Rusia está abierta a cooperar en estos ámbitos con todos aquellos que muestren una voluntad recíproca”, dijo.










Lavrov advierte de una posible colisión entre potencias nucleares a causa de la política de EE.UU.







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estoy preocupado por @visaman ¿Alguien sabe porqué no forea?



_El golfo está de vacaciones._


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Ataques en la retaguardia y en el frente


En los últimos días, Ucrania ha demostrado su capacidad de atacar infraestructuras militares de gran importancia y que se encuentran a gran distancia de la frontera ucraniana. A los ataques del lun…




slavyangrad.es











Ataques en la retaguardia y en el frente


07/12/2022


En los últimos días, Ucrania ha demostrado su capacidad de atacar infraestructuras militares de gran importancia y que se encuentran a gran distancia de la frontera ucraniana. A los ataques del lunes en Ryazan y Saratov se sumó ayer uno más en Kursk, todos ellos en bases de la aviación rusa. Aunque las acciones que parecen no haber causado daños irreparables y difícilmente van a minar la capacidad de combate de Rusia en una guerra que es, fundamentalmente terrestre y de artillería, las explosiones muestran la dificultad de la defensa antiaérea incluso en la retaguardia y deja ver la creciente importancia de los drones en la guerra moderna. Los ataques de esta semana no son nuevos: los aeródromos de Crimea han sufrido un elevado número de ataques con drones, generalmente derribados por unas defensas aéreas en mayor alerta en zonas cercanas al frente que en regiones alejadas de la frontera ucraniana.

Los últimos ataques, que suponen para Rusia una preocupación añadida y crean dudas sobre la capacidad de defender sus infraestructuras militares incluso en la retaguardia, buscan causar pánico, pero quizá también mostrar a sus aliados su capacidad de hacer daño al enemigo utilizando medios propios. El ataque del lunes, por ejemplo, realizado con drones de fabricación soviética, logró dañar varias aeronaves estratégicas en una base importante de la aviación rusa. Estas explosiones coinciden con una nueva ronda de publicaciones que afirman que Estados Unidos, principal suministrador de armas y financiación para Ucrania, continúa limitando las entregas de armamento para asegurarse de que Kiev no disponga de medios con los que atacar territorio ruso. _The Wall Street Journal,_ por ejemplo, ha publicado esta semana que Estados Unidos habría modificado los sistemas HIMARS entregados a Ucrania para impedir que esos misiles de producción estadounidense puedan atacar la Federación Rusa.

En una de sus habituales publicaciones en las redes sociales, Mijailo Podolyak, asesor de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania, ironizaba en su estilo habitual con los últimos ataques contra bases militares rusas en la retaguardia, y escribía que “La Tierra es redonda, es algo que descubrió Galileo. El Kremlin no ha estudiado astronomía, dando preferencia a los astrólogos de la corte. Si lo hubieran hecho sabrían: si algo se lanza al espacio aéreo de otros países, antes o después objetos desconocidos volverán al punto de partida”.

Ese es precisamente el razonamiento de Estados Unidos a la hora de limitar la entrega de armamento pesado y de largo alcance con el que Ucrania pueda atacar, como repetidamente deja claro que tiene intención de hacer, territorio ruso. Desde el inicio de la _operación militar especial_, el rendimiento de las tropas rusas ha sido uno de los temas más debatidos. Solo algunos medios, como _The New York Times, _capaz de argumentar que el escaso número de bajas causado por los ataques con misiles rusos es signo de su baja calidad, o profesionales del odio como Andrea Chalupa, que argumentaba que, debido a la corrupción, es probable que “también las nucleares estén en malas condiciones”, han dudado de la capacidad de las armas rusas de causar una destrucción mucho mayor de la que han infligido hasta el momento. La lógica, la misma que justifica que Ucrania trate de atacar ahora territorio ruso cuando no lo ha hecho en los anteriores ocho años, que también ha presentado como una guerra contra Rusia, implica que el aumento de ataques ucranianos causará, como ha causado ya, un escalada por parte de Moscú.

De la misma forma que los ataques ucranianos contra el puente de Crimea y otras infraestructuras catalizaron el inicio de la actual campaña contra las infraestructuras ucranianas, un mayor nivel de ataques contra territorio ruso, incluido el territorio de Crimea, posiblemente supondría una respuesta más dura por parte de Rusia. Esa necesidad de mantener controlado el nivel de violencia, evitando no solo que la guerra se extienda al territorio de Rusia o al de la OTAN, sino también el uso de armamento de más potencia, es el argumento principal de quienes quieren limitar las entregas de armamento a Ucrania y también de quienes advierten de la necesidad de evitar que Ucrania trate de recuperar, por ejemplo, Crimea. Un ataque que pusiera en peligro el control ruso de Crimea supondría, sin duda, la necesidad rusa de dar una respuesta dura, hecho que al menos una parte de la administración Biden, fundamentalmente vinculada al sector militar, trata de evitar.

Ayer, en respuesta a una pregunta de la prensa sobre la veracidad de la información publicada por _The Wall Street Journal_, el jefe de la diplomacia estadounidense, Antony Blinken, sin desmentir o confirmar los datos, dejó relativamente claro el objetivo estadounidense en esta guerra. “Nuestro objetivo es continuar haciendo lo que estamos haciendo, que es asegurarnos de que Ucrania dispone de lo que necesita para defenderse, lo que necesita para luchar contra la agresión rusa, para recuperar el territorio que le ha sido capturado desde el 24 de febrero. Y garantizar también que hay apoyo económico y humanitario para soportar lo que está pasando en el país cada día. Ese es nuestro objetivo”, afirmó Blinken. No debe entenderse en estas declaraciones una apertura hacia la paz. De ser ese el objetivo, Estados Unidos habría presionado a Kiev a aceptar el acuerdo propuesto por Rusia el pasado marzo, que implicaba la retirada rusa de todos los territorios ucranianos más allá de Donbass y Crimea.

En este tiempo, la guerra ha dado a Washington grandes beneficios en forma de presión militar y económica a Rusia, que entre otras cosas ha perdido una parte importante de su peso en el mercado energético europeo, pero es también un riesgo y trata de contenerla en su nivel actual frente al intento de sus _proxis_ de Kiev de una escalada difícilmente controlable. Frente a la narrativa de victoria que presenta Ucrania, que implicaría, no solo regresar a las fronteras del 24 de febrero, sino recuperar fundamentalmente Crimea, el territorio en el que verdaderamente está interesada, Estados Unidos parece centrarse en regresar al _stau quo _anterior a la intervención militar rusa.

Kiev, que ya no esconde que busca la destrucción de Rusia, la desaparición de la lengua rusa del territorio ucraniano y sigue mostrando su desinterés por la población de Donbass a base de Grads, difiere de esa opinión. De ahí que busque justificar ante sus socios su valía militar a base de estos ataques en la retaguardia rusa, un golpe propagandístico, pero también una forma de exigir más armas y más apoyo.

Ayer, el presidente Zelensky se trasladó a Slavyansk para ofrecer su apoyo a las tropas ucranianas que viven una situación que el presidente calificó de “difícil” en la ciudad de Artyomovsk, una batalla que hace tiempo se convirtió en una carnicería, pero que Rusia no puede permitirse detener si aún aspira a avanzar hacia Slavyansk. A lo largo del día, la prensa mundial tomaba en serio la alerta ucraniana sobre un posible bombardeo masivo ruso como “venganza” por la celebración del día de las fuerzas armadas, un bombardeo que evidentemente no se produjo. Lo que sí ocurrió, en cambio, fue un nuevo bombardeo de la ciudad de Donetsk. Por la tarde, Mijailo Podoliak calificaba a los soldados ucranianos de “estrellas del rock cubiertas de amor y gloria”. Solo ayer por la mañana, esas estrellas del rock asesinaron a al menos seis civiles en la ciudad de Donetsk en una serie de ataques indiscriminados que buscan solo amedrentar un poco más a una población que el Gobierno de Kiev nunca ha entendido como propia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Dic 2022)

DONETSK, 7 de diciembre. /TASS/. Casi 340 asentamientos han sido liberados en la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) desde febrero de este año. Esto fue informado por el jefe interino de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, en una entrevista con TASS.








Пушилин сообщил об освобождении с февраля почти 340 населенных пунктов в ДНР


Врио главы республики отметил, что ВСУ предпринимают попытки контрнаступления, "какие-то населенные пункты приходится дозачищать, уничтожать новые резервы, которые противник пытается подтянуть"




tass.ru


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 6 de diciembre de 2022*

República de Crimea

▪ Por la mañana, drones ucranianos intentaron atacar el aeródromo de Belbek, a las afueras de Sebastopol, pero las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea rusas derribaron todos los objetivos al aproximarse.

Las zonas fronterizas rusas:

▪ En la región de Kursk, el enemigo atacó un petrolero en un aeródromo local. El incidente no causó víctimas y el incendio fue controlado.

▪ En el distrito de Surazh, región de Bryansk, las AFU intentaron atacar el Combinado de Slava. Un dron impactó contra un depósito de combustible, pero no causó daños significativos.

▪ Otro intercambio de prisioneros de guerra 60 por 60 tuvo lugar en la frontera de las regiones de Sumy y Belgorod.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas volvieron a intentar una ofensiva hacia Kuzemivka, pero se vieron obligadas a retroceder bajo un intenso fuego de artillería.

Soledar dirección:

▪ Continúan los intensos combates en Bakhmut, Opytne, Yakovlevka y Belogorovka. El enemigo está sufriendo grandes pérdidas en la zona.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas que utilizaban MLRS HIMARS alcanzaron Starobelsk, hiriendo a tres empleados de una empresa municipal local y dañando varios almacenes.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ El enemigo volvió a bombardear la aglomeración de Donetsk: un diputado del DNR, un músico local y otra persona murieron bajo los ataques en Donetsk. Los edificios de la planta química de Stirol en Horlivka sufrieron daños.

▪ La aviación rusa llevó a cabo varios ataques aéreos contra posiciones enemigas cerca de Marinka y Kamianka.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ En medio del estancamiento de las negociaciones sobre el estatuto de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia, las fuerzas ucranianas volvieron a bombardear Energodar y la zona industrial de la central.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas han lanzado un ataque con cohetes contra un depósito de municiones del ejército ucraniano en Stepnoye, en las afueras de Zaporizhzhya.

Dnepropetrovsk región:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han lanzado un ataque con misiles contra una instalación de infraestructura en Kryvyi Rih.

▪La artillería rusa disparó contra objetivos en Nikopol, Illinka, Dobroi Nadezhda y Marganets, en la orilla norte del río Dniéper.

Frente sur: dirección Kherson

▪ En la sección sur del frente continúan los bombardeos mutuos de los bandos: las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzan posiciones enemigas en Kherson, Nikolaev y Ochakov.

El enemigo, a su vez, bombardeó Hola Prystan y el distrito de Kakhovka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

⚛ *Sobre el estado de la energía nuclear en Francia y la crisis energética*

La Quinta República @fifthrepublic escribe que el 9 de diciembre comenzará en Francia una prueba nacional de apagones. Las autoridades se han visto obligadas a limitar el acceso del público a la electricidad debido al deplorable estado de la seguridad energética de la república. En particular, el sector nuclear.

Y parecería que el ciudadano de a pie relacionaría lo que está ocurriendo en Francia con los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania, pero no es del todo cierto. Los problemas de la V República residen en el ámbito de la energía nuclear, a veces condenada al ostracismo por los partidarios de los Verdes, luego reconocida como fuente segura al fin y al cabo.

Pero Ucrania se ha utilizado como pretexto para privar a Europa del gas ruso. Y ha desencadenado una crisis energética mundial a la que los países independientes del Viejo Continente no pueden hacer frente.

▪ Desde el principio de la construcción de la central nuclear en Francia, los reactores nucleares se desarrollaron utilizando la tecnología de la empresa estadounidense Westinghouse. En los últimos años, las obras de modernización y mantenimiento de las unidades han sido escasas o nulas. Es poco probable que se vuelvan a poner en marcha algunos de los reactores que se han cerrado para ser reparados.

▪ Por término medio, el funcionamiento normal de este tipo de centrales proporcionaba alrededor del 70% de la generación eléctrica del país. Hasta ahora, la generación nuclear en Francia ha caído entre un 25% y un 35%, con 18 de los 56 reactores suspendidos por malas condiciones técnicas. El operador de la red eléctrica RTE espera que el número de reactores suspendidos descienda a 15 el 1 de enero.

▪ Las energías renovables, parcialmente reorientadas desde el sector nuclear, no han cumplido las expectativas. La eficiencia de las centrales hidroeléctricas se ha reducido considerablemente debido a la poca profundidad de los ríos, y las turbinas eólicas sólo han empezado a trasladarse recientemente de los campos a las zonas marítimas de Francia (la capacidad de los parques marítimos es mucho mayor). Incluso combinadas con paneles solares, las FER no proporcionarán a Francia la energía que necesita en estos momentos.

En otoño, Francia y Alemania concluyeron un acuerdo de suministro eléctrico en virtud del cual la RFA recibiría gas y Francia electricidad alemana.

Ambas repúblicas se encuentran en una situación límite: en Francia las importaciones de electricidad han superado a las exportaciones por primera vez desde los años ochenta, mientras que Alemania ha quedado prácticamente aislada de los recursos energéticos rusos tras el ataque terrorista a los Nord Streams.

Hemos señalado repetidamente que el principal beneficiario de la crisis energética europea es Estados Unidos. Las autoridades alemanas se ven obligadas a vender GNL estadounidense a intermediarios franceses (hay varias grandes terminales de regasificación en Francia) bajo la apariencia de un contrato mutuamente beneficioso.

En Francia, la electricidad alemana estará disponible en las sobras, por lo que no podrá satisfacer las necesidades de la industria local. Como consecuencia, la capacidad de producción ya se está deslocalizando en masa hacia el hemisferio occidental, y en la UE el suministro energético será el mínimo necesario para la supervivencia de la población. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## kopke (7 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y eso que cambio es ?



Atacar de un modo masivo. Dejar toda Ucrania sin suministro.

Hay que tocar las centrales nucleares sin reventarlas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra por la energía, el incidente chino-mongol, ha sido resuelto por los chinos por la vía rápida de un estado marxista-leninista….de capitalista poco en estos asuntos….








В Китае казнили чиновников, причастных к краже угля из Монголии


В Китае казнили должностных лиц, причастных к краже угля из Монголии, сообщает портал CentralAsia. В Китае казнили должностных лиц, причастных к краже угля из Монголии, сообщает портал Centr




politikus.info





Un poco a lo bruto…eso si…


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona de la RSS durante la noche del 6 al 7 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Durante la noche, los lugareños informaron de sobrevuelos de UAV-kamikazes rusos sobre la región de Zhytomyr, así como sobre los distritos de Bucha y Faustovsky de la región de Kyiv. No hay información sobre los resultados del dron.

▪ La artillería rusa alcanzó objetivos en Zapselya, Esmani, Kondratovka y Myropillya, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Strelechya, Krasnoe, Ogurtsovo, Chugunovka y Kamianka.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, tropas de misiles y artillería rusas atacaron Kupiansk, Berestovoye, Tabayivka, Stelmakhivka, Makiivka, Terny, Nevskyy y Liman.

El enemigo, a su vez, bombardeó Ploshchanka, Kislovka y Kotlyarovka.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las acumulaciones de hombres y equipos enemigos en Bakhmut, Soledar, Verkhnekamenskoye, los alrededores de Sporny y Belogorovka, así como Kleshcheevka, Druzhba y Artemovo.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra instalaciones de las AFU en Avdiyivka, Vodyane, Pervomayske, Nevelskoye, Krasnohorivka y en las afueras occidentales de Marinka.

Las formaciones ucranianas, por su parte, volvieron a bombardear masivamente Donetsk y Horlivka: en esta última ciudad fue alcanzado un hospital con civiles.

▪ En la dirección Yuzhno-Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Ugledar, Bohoyavlenka, Prechistivka y Novomikhailivka.

▪ Por la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron ataques con misiles y drones contra objetivos de las AFU en los suburbios de Zaporizhzhya.

Al mismo tiempo, la artillería rusa disparó contra objetivos en Zaliznychnyy, Hulaypil, Stepove y Plavnyy.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo múltiples ataques contra Dnipropetrovsk con los UAV kamikazes Geran-2.

Además, fueron alcanzados objetivos en Nikopol, Marganets, Illinka y Dobroi Nadezhda.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, tropas de misiles y artillería rusas operaron sobre posiciones enemigas en Kherson, Osokorivka, Zolotaya Balka, Dudchany y Antonivka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Rusia avisa, como ya avisara en el 2014...
> 
> *Lavrov advierte de una posible colisión entre potencias nucleares a causa de la política de EE.UU.*
> 
> ...



¡¡Que vuelen esos misiles de una puta vez, que me aburro!!


----------



## wireless1980 (7 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La guerra comenzó en 2014 y la inició Reino Unido con ayuda norteamericana.



Otro loro repitemantras. No sabes ni porque lo dices pero tú a repetirlo.


----------



## wireless1980 (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La guerra la inicio USA y la UE dando un push nazi en Kiev en 2014 y asesinando a todo prorruso y comunista que encontraron:



Otro también repitiendo la tras invent. Espectacular. Tú tampoco sabes ni porque lo dices. Pero ale a hacer el loro.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

En Naberezhnye Chelny, se ha erigido un monumento al camarada Stalin en los terrenos de una escuela pública, con el que puedes sentarte al lado y hablar de la lucha contra los enemigos del pueblo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Ayer a las 16:30 misiles teledirigidos de URAGAN MLRS alcanzaron una base naval ucraniana y una base de flotación de combate británica en Ochakov.
Como resultado del bombardeo, los sistemas de soporte vital y la infraestructura de amarre quedaron destruidos. Las bajas enemigas fueron: 3 vehículos, 15 muertos y 10 heridos‼.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Castellano (7 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hoy en el pis hay un artículo sobre esto, ya les están dando remordimientos por pasarse de frenada, la televisión era rusa pero de opositores, huidos de Rusia algunos.



Hay una diferencia entre la UE occidental y USA/UK con los bálticos

Los occidentales quieren una Rusia subyugada y obediente, como en tiempos del Yeltsin, así les gustan los rusos, borrachines e inofensivos, para poder robar y mangonear sus recursos y riquezas.

En cambio los bálticos directamente son neonazis que les gustaría exterminar a todos los rusos. A esos la geopolítica ni les va ni les viene, son unos salvajes sin más


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

El jefe del DNR, Pushylin, afirmó que en 2023 se construirá un nuevo aeropuerto en el emplazamiento del antiguo aeropuerto de Mariupol.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

La empresa Uralvagonzavod (UVZ) de Rostec ha entregado al Ministerio de Defensa ruso otro lote de carros de combate T-72B3M modernizados en el marco de un pedido de defensa estatal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Continúan los apagones de emergencia en Kiev, Odessa y Dnipropetrovsk tras los ataques del 23 de noviembre y el 5 de diciembre. Por el momento, DTEK no puede ofrecer un calendario para la vuelta a los apagones. Esta situación, según las estimaciones oficiales, puede durar al menos hasta finales de marzo, a menos, claro está, que se produzcan nuevos ataques. Y los habrá.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

El canal de televisión Dozhd, un agente extranjero, será clausurado no sólo en Letonia, sino también en Lituania.

Así lo anunciaron la radio y la televisión lituanas 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (7 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La Marina USA aceptará más reclutas con aptitudes inferiores en medio de la crisis de personal
> 
> *"La Armada de EEUU aceptará a partir de ahora más reclutas con aptitudes inferiores
> al agravarse la crisis de reclutamiento, informaron medios estadounidenses."*
> ...




*La Noticia*
La Noticia is a publishing company headquartered in Charlotte. We have been serving the Latino community in North Carolina for more than 25 years.
*Reclutar nuevos miembros está siendo un problema para el Ejército*
por Daniel González2 de abril de 2022

(...)El Ejército dio a conocer que *solo el 2 % de los estadounidenses de 17 a 21 años son elegibles* para reclutar como nuevos miembros.

Y es que los nuevos reclutas deben tener un diploma de escuela secundaria, no deben ser obesos, deben tener una buena reputación moral y no tener antecedentes penales.

Por su parte, el Sage Journals publicó que entre el 40% y el 50% de todos los hombres han sido arrestados antes de los 23 años.

Además, en el último censo se evidenció que un 10 % de los adultos del país no cuentan con diploma de secundaria. 

Además, el sobrepeso es otro problema, que según los CDC ha aumentado un *73 % *entre 2011 y 2015 entre los miembros del servicio activo.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)

La hidra de 3 cabezas en marcha

_Ciudadanos ucranianos arrojaron un antiséptico verde vivo a un sacerdote ortodoxo ucraniano.

_


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en dirección a Donbás y Limansk - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪Las fuerzas rusas concentran sus esfuerzos en una ofensiva en Limanske, Artemivsk y Avdeevskoye.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas han emprendido acciones de asalto en la zona de Bilohovka LNR y Verkhnekamenskoye, Sporny, Yakovlevka, Bakhmut, Bila Hora, Kurdyumovka, Novobakhmutovka, Marinka y Novomikhailovka DNR.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk, Kherson y Zaporizhzhya, Rusia lleva a cabo acciones defensivas.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, Rusia llevó a cabo 10 ataques con misiles y 33 ataques aéreos. Han sido alcanzados objetivos en Kramatorsk, Kryvyy Rih y el pueblo de Stepnoye, en la región de Zaporizhzhya.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NoRTH (7 Dic 2022)

A mi está guerrica fake ya me aburre

Me bajo del hilo 

Te revientan bases aéreas en tu territorio y te vas a dar una vuelta en coche a un puente ?

El otro farlopas lleva con la misma camiseta desde febrero y eso que ha aumentado su fortuna en 850 millones...


Venga que les den por el culo a todos .

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

Sobre el precio, sanciones, controles y otras cosas de joder.

Que Turquía, parece, ha demostrado cómo se maneja este arte de tocar la pelotas cuando menos se espera.
Egipto aprende y puede comenzar a interrumpir el flujo de petróleo a Europa a través del Canal de Suez. 

Osease, mas o menos:
*que los petroleros rusos con petróleo ruso y seguro ruso pueden pasar libremente por los estrechos turcos.*
_* que, sin embargo, 19 petroleros occidentales con seguro anglo que llevan petróleo desde Kazajstán 
han sido bloqueados en el Negro o el de Mármara por las autoridades turcas. Para pasar, demostrar
que tienen cobertura de seguro adecuada y que lo que transportan no es ruso. Tarea complicada, ya que
el sistema de oleoductos ruso seguramente puede convertir cualquier petróleo ruso en petróleo kazajo 
utilizando "flujos inversos" o lo que sea.

Que Egipto afronta algo similar. Cualquier petróleo que pase por el Canal de Suez debe ser sospechoso
de ser ruso. Las navieras deberán proporcionar certificados de origen. Si hay accidente, las compañías
de seguros pueden negarse a pagar una compensación, si resulta que el petróleo era petróleo ruso 
intercambiado en algún trapicheo de petróleo de Mumbai. La cobertura de seguro anglo dejará de valer.


Todo este batiburrillo tendrá el efecto de interrumpir o detener, los flujos de petróleo hacia Europa a través 
del Canal de Suez. Seguramente, Rusia podrá compensar a Egipto por cualquier pérdida en las tarifas*_
* del canal que cause la disminución del tráfico...*


----------



## Irene Adler (7 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ESTA ES BUENÍSIMA
> 
> *‘Diplomacia europea’: Ursula Von der Leyen compara el conflicto rusoucraniano con las tensiones de Irlanda y el Reino Unido en el s.XX *
> 
> ...



Calcaditos Zelenski y Michael Collins… gensanta lo que hay que oírle a esta señora…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Una vez más se evita en Alemania un golpe de Estado preparado por miembros retirados de extrema derecha de los ejércitos de la RFA y la RDA. Los conspiradores del Reichsbürger esperaban devolver el orden constitucional a la configuración del Segundo Reich. Para lograrlo, planearon asaltar el Reichstag y el Bundestag, detener a miembros del Parlamento, crear las condiciones para un levantamiento cortando la electricidad y derrocar al gobierno federal tomando el poder en el país. Los conspiradores ya han identificado a los nuevos ministros de su gabinete "en la sombra".

La figura central de los conspiradores es el príncipe aristócrata de Turingia Heinrich Reiss, que trabaja como asesor financiero privado. Reiss ha insistido repetidamente en que la Alemania moderna no es un Estado soberano y está controlada por Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido. Reiss se convertiría en el regente Enrique XIII tras el golpe al frente del gobierno y del Estado alemán. Los conspiradores se reunieron en el pabellón de caza del aristócrata en Turingia para discutir los planes del golpe.

La casa reinante de los Reiss gobernaba tierras de Turingia desde el siglo XII. El propio nombre de la dinastía significa "ruso". El antepasado de la línea más joven de la dinastía, Heinrich I, se casó a finales del siglo XIII con la nieta del príncipe Daniil Romanovich. Entre los reissianos figuraban Heinrich von Plauen, que se convirtió en jefe de la Orden Teutónica tras su derrota en la batalla de Grunwald, Juliana-Henrietta-Ulrika, esposa del príncipe Constantino de Rusia, el príncipe consorte Alberto, esposo de la reina Victoria, la propia reina Victoria, el rey Leopoldo I de Bélgica, Enrique XLV, jefe de la casa detenido en 1945 por los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado soviético, y numerosos descendientes de matrimonios con la casa reinante rusa.

El líder militar de los conspiradores es Rüdiger von P., un oficial paracaidista alemán retirado que reunió a su alrededor a comandos alemanes afines, incluidos oficiales en activo del Mando de Fuerzas Especiales.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Sobre los extremistas alemanes que se preparaban para asaltar el Bundestag

La noche del 7 de diciembre, fuerzas especiales de la policía alemana llevaron a cabo una operación en 11 estados federados para detener a 25 personas pertenecientes a una organización de derecha radical.

Alrededor de 3.000 miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad registraron 130 lugares a la vez, con 50 personas investigadas.

¿Qué se sabe de los detenidos?

▪ Según informan los medios de comunicación alemanes, entre los detenidos figuran: la exdiputada del partido Alternativa para Alemania Birgit Malsack-Winkemann, de 58 años, y un juez de Berlín, así como varios antiguos miembros del Mando de Fuerzas Especiales (KSK) y paracaidistas del Bundeswehr.

▪ Se cree que Heinrich XIII Prince Royce, un empresario de 71 años de Fráncfort del Meno, es el principal organizador de la "rebelión".

▪ También se encuentra entre los detenidos una ciudadana rusa llamada Vitalia B.

▪ Todos pertenecen a un grupo radical de derechas llamado Reichsbürger (Ciudadanos del Reich).

▪ La organización lleva supuestamente planeando un derrocamiento violento del poder en Alemania desde noviembre de 2021, y en los registros se han encontrado armas a miembros del movimiento.

¿Qué significa esto para la política alemana?

▪ La mayor operación antiterrorista de la historia del país llevada a cabo por los servicios de inteligencia, así como la activa cobertura mediática y las montañas de información preconfeccionada no dejan lugar a debate sobre la culpabilidad de los sospechosos.

▪ Los medios alemanes ya han explicado que Birgit Malsack-Winkemann, de 58 años, como miembro del Bundestag, navega por el edificio del Reichstag y se le da bien disparar (al parecer, para asaltar personalmente el Gobierno con el ejército de milicianos).

▪ Dado el reducido número de detenidos y la dudosa reputación de los sospechosos, cuya organización se compara a menudo con la estadounidense QAnon, se podría concluir que el Gobierno de Scholz decidió reprimir de golpe a la oposición de derechas con este pretexto.

La fiscalía alemana ya ha anunciado que los sospechosos de planear un golpe de Estado se habrían puesto en contacto con representantes de la Federación Rusa, pero no recibieron ningún apoyo.

Al parecer, la próxima causa penal sobre terrorismo silenciará definitivamente a los diputados del AdG, que a menudo se han permitido criticar las sanciones contra Rusia y discrepar en general del rumbo proamericano del actual Gobierno.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Tusade (7 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Váyase a cagar NAZI.



Mírese usted en el espejo, nazi de mierda.

No vais a salir impunes de vuestros crímenes de guerra.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 Dic 2022)

*t.me/intelslava/42460*

Finalmente, una explicación sensata ha aparecido en la red sobre por qué los aviones de la Aviación Estratégica están al aire libre.

"Hay varios factores:

1) Velocidad de salida. Si la aeronave está en el hangar, la velocidad de despliegue es tres veces más lenta. Eso puede desempeñar un papel importante en un fuerte agravamiento del conflicto. Además, en el hangar de un bombardero estratégico, no se puede encender los motores. Tendrá que ser sacado por remolcadores pesados.

2) El tamaño del hangar debe ser muy grande. Porque un avión es una cosa gigantesca que requiere un garaje adecuado, que es extremadamente costoso en finanzas. Encima del área de un hangar grande, no se puede hacer un techo que sea al menos una protección algo efectiva. Si un UAV lo ataca, el techo se derrumbará y las consecuencias pueden ser aún peores.

3) Los hangares deben estar lejos de la pista, de lo contrario será inconveniente y peligroso maniobrar. Necesitamos grandes áreas del aeródromo para ello. Esto, de nuevo, es un daño en términos de velocidad de despegue.

Por cierto, los bombarderos estratégicos Estadounidenses también están al aire libre.

Sin embargo, esto no cambia el factor de que en este caso fue necesario calcular todos los riesgos hace mucho tiempo y fortalecer la seguridad de dichos aeródromos. Después de todo, los Estadounidenses no tienen una guerra con los Mexicanos a la mano, que pueden lanzar cualquier basura desde una catapulta y dañar equipos costosos y esenciales.

Neo Neo bezsonov


----------



## vettonio (7 Dic 2022)

Habrá que buscar más fuentes.


----------



## vettonio (7 Dic 2022)

https://www.abc.es › internacional › detenidos-ultraderechistas-sospechosos-planear-golpe-alemania-20221207093538-nt.html
*Detenidos 25 ultraderechistas sospechosos de planear un golpe en Alemania*
HoyActualizado a las 09:36h. Las fuerzas de seguridad de Alemania han arrestado este miércoles a 25 miembros de un grupo ultraderechista no identificado sospechosos de planificar un golpe de Estado ...


https://www.dw.com › es › detienen-en-alemania-a-ultraderechistas-sospechosos-de-planear-ataque-contra-el-parlamento › a-64011207
*Detienen en Alemania a ultraderechistas sospechosos de planear ataque ...*
HoyLa *Policía* *alemana* detuvo este miércoles a 25 personas en una vasta operación en Alemania contra grupo de extrema derecha que planeaba ataque armado contra el *Bundestag*, 

Las detenciones se produjeron en los estados federados de Baden-Württemberg, Baviera, Berlín, Hesse, Baja Sajonia, Sajonia y Turingia, así como un caso en Kitzbühel (Austria) y otro en Perugia (Italia).

Las redadas, en las que participan más de 3.000 agentes, todavía continúan y se están llevando a cabo además en los estados de Brandeburgo, Renania del Norte-Westfalia, Renania-Palatinado y Sarre.


(...)


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Huele a falsa bandera desde aquí lo de Alemania. Asaltar el Bundestag como si estuviéramos en 1930


----------



## vettonio (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Dic 2022)

Según Military Chronicle las Fuerzas de Ucrania registraron un aumento sin precedentes en el número de heridos en las zonas de Kupyansky, Gorlovka y en los combates por Bakhmut.

Los militares ucranianos ingresan en los hospitales desangrándose y la mayoría de los ellos sufren amputaciones en las primeras dos a cuatro horas después del ingreso. Los primeros auxilios a los heridos a menudo requieren transfusiones de seis a siete dosis de sangre, lo que ha provocado una escasez de sangre y plasma en los hospitales sin precedentes. El transporte de sangre, plasma y medicamentos se hace complicado debido a la falta de medios de transporte, incluidos vehículos blindados.

Es casi imposible suplir la escasez de sangre sobre el terreno: la mayoría de los soldados en la línea del frente son portadores de enfermedades crónicas, así como infecciones bacterianas y virales, incluidas las intestinales y pulmonares tales como hepatitis o COVID-19 en formas graves. Los soldados están gravemente debilitados debido a la mala nutrición, la exposición prolongada a la humedad y al frío y en su mayoría no son aptos como donantes de sangre.

Debido a la larga espera para la evacuación, al menos el 25% de los soldados ucranianos ingresan en los hospitales con lesiones cerebrales, edema pulmonar, hipotermia e infecciones en sangre, lo que incluso excluye la posibilidad de una transfusión.

La falta de sangre en la APU ya ha afectado la supervivencia. En las condiciones actuales, recibir una herida leve en el 90% de los casos significa empeorar, y de los graves que sobreviven más de la mitad quedan discapacitados y no vuelven al servicio.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Dic 2022)

Y cuando deje de interesar el ayudar a Ucrania e intentar tener a la gente un poco menos descontenta de lo que ya está por esta guerra en la que no se nos ha perdido nada (o simplemente ya no salgan las cuentas, en España también están pensando en quitar el descuento al finalizar diciembre) todo subirá aún más. Porque si ya está todo por las nubes, cuando ahora suba la gasolina si Rusia deja de vendernos, menos el descuento que hacen en cada país (si lo quitan) los productos básicos volverán a subir (al aumentar su transporte)


*Hungría alerta de escasez de combustibles y anula el tope a su precio*

Hungría ha eliminado el tope al precio de los combustibles después de que la petrolera magiar MOL alertara de una escasez de gasolina y diésel causada por un aumento de la demanda y una caída de las importaciones, situación que Budapest achaca al embargo al crudo ruso que entró en vigor esta semana.

"La situación se ha vuelto crítica. La MOL lo soportó hasta ahora", ha explicado el director de la petrolera, Zsolt Hernádi, en rueda de prensa anoche, al informar de que había pedido al Gobierno *poner fin al tope del precio introducido hace un año*.

"Las [nuevas] sanciones europeas que entraron en vigor el lunes causaron problemas en el suministro de combustibles en Hungría", ha señalado por su parte, el ministro de Gobernación, Gergely Gulyás, en la misma rueda de prensa. "El resultado de las sanciones es que no pudimos mantener para las familias húngaras el precio de 1,16 euros en las gasolineras del país", ha añadido.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre el precio, sanciones, controles y otras cosas de joder.
> 
> Que Turquía, parece, ha demostrado cómo se maneja este arte de tocar la pelotas cuando menos se espera.
> Egipto aprende y puede comenzar a interrumpir el flujo de petróleo a Europa a través del Canal de Suez.
> ...



Me encantan. Así que Egipto y Turquía, aprovechando los recovecos legales paran a los buques europeos. Si es que cuando el corazón pide otra cosa que lo que les obligan a hacer...


----------



## Yomateix (7 Dic 2022)

Y nadie quiere más refugiados Ucranianos, porque el coste entre pagas, vivienda etc etc es enorme. Aún así habrá que pagar a Ucrania para intentar que lleguen la menor cantidad posible. Ucrania, ese pozo sin fondo donde cada vez hay que gastar más y más, dinero que no se tiene.

*Europa Central ofrece ayuda a Ucrania para frenar la salida de refugiados*
Mantener a los refugiados ucranianos en su país, con ayudas a Kiev para gestionar la crisis humanitaria, es preferible que afrontar una nueva ola migratoria, plantearon hoy los cuatro países centroeuropeos del Grupo de Visegrado (V4), los más afectados por la llegada de refugiados provocada por la invasión rusa.

"Es preferible que los movimientos de población tenga lugar dentro del país y conceder ayudas (al Gobierno de Kiev) para construir sus propias capacidades", dijo al finalizar la reunión el ministro de Exteriores eslovaco, Rastislav Kacer, cuyo país ostenta la presidencia del turno del V4.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Dic 2022)

Y siguen llegando los millones. A Ucrania.....y a la próxima guerra que ya tiene EEUU en mente meternos, Taiwan.

*EEUU autoriza una nueva ayuda de 800 millones de dólares para Ucrania*
Los legisladores estadounidenses acordaron proporcionar a *Ucrania* al menos 800 millones de dólares en asistencia de seguridad adicional el próximo año e impulsar a Taiwán con miles de millones en ayuda durante los próximos años, según un proyecto de ley de política de defensa de 858.000 millones de dólares presentado el martes.
La Ley de Autorización de Defensa Nacional para el año fiscal 2023, o NDAA, autoriza el gasto adicional para la Iniciativa de Asistencia de Seguridad de *Ucrania*, un aumento de 500 millones de dólares sobre la solicitud del presidente Joe Biden a principios de este año.


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y siguen llegando los millones. A Ucrania.....y a la próxima guerra que ya tiene EEUU en mente meternos, Taiwan.
> 
> *EEUU autoriza una nueva ayuda de 800 millones de dólares para Ucrania*
> Los legisladores estadounidenses acordaron proporcionar a *Ucrania* al menos 800 millones de dólares en asistencia de seguridad adicional el próximo año e impulsar a Taiwán con miles de millones en ayuda durante los próximos años, según un proyecto de ley de política de defensa de 858.000 millones de dólares presentado el martes.
> La Ley de Autorización de Defensa Nacional para el año fiscal 2023, o NDAA, autoriza el gasto adicional para la Iniciativa de Asistencia de Seguridad de *Ucrania*, un aumento de 500 millones de dólares sobre la solicitud del presidente Joe Biden a principios de este año.



Ojo a la enorme movilización de portaviones, están en el mar todos los que puede hacerlo, tanto los grandes como los LHD de los Marines.

Lo curioso es que el Nimitz y el Carl Vinson, que son los cascajos (están cerca del fin de su vida útil) que yo elegiría para hacer un "Maine", están en el Pacífico. En el Atlántico solo hay el de siempre, el Bush Padre costeando por Italia y dos LHD por ahí jugando frente a Norfolk.


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> USA no ha pasado nada que permita lograr esos ataques y mas que ataques son una legitima defensa al asesinato deliberado de civiles por parte del estado terrorista ruso.
> 
> Fueron los Ucranianos usando un dron de largo alcance de la época soviética modificado para que fuera un dron Kamikaze.
> 
> ...



¿Pero cómo te crees que es posible hacer blanco a cientos de kms sin guiado por satélite?. No seas ingenuo.


----------



## vettonio (7 Dic 2022)

El País

*Bruselas acusa a Deutsche Bank de manipular los mercados de deuda durante la crisis del euro y el rescate a España*

La Comisión concluye que la entidad alemana y la holandesa Rabobank “infringieron las normas” para falsear la competencia


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

*Millones de barriles de petróleo en un atasco frente a las costas turcas.*

_*Los petroleros que transportan millones de barriles de crudo kazajo no pueden salir del Mar Negro 
para llegar a los mercados porque Turquía insiste en que demuestren que están debidamente asegurados.

El gobierno de Ankara insiste en que los buques dispongan de una carta de su aseguradora que garantice 
su cobertura mientras estén en aguas turcas, algo que aún no ha sucedido. La medida es consecuencia 
de las sanciones impuestas por la Unión Europea y el Reino Unido, que sólo permiten asegurar los buques
que transportan crudo ruso si el petróleo a bordo se compra a un precio igual o inferior a 60 dólares el barril.

El resultado es que al menos 20 buques con 18 millones de barriles de crudo llevan varios días esperando
para pasar por los estrechos marítimos del Bósforo y los Dardanelos. Todos menos uno llevan cargamentos
de Kazajstán a bordo y, según un informe de un agente portuario local, los buques están a la espera de que 
se aclare la situación de su seguro.

A partir del lunes, los proveedores de cobertura contra riesgos, incluidos vertidos y colisiones, dijeron que 
las cartas que Turquía exige no podían ni debían publicarse por el momento. Los gobiernos de EEUU y UK 
presionaron a lo turcos para que reconsideraran su planteamiento, y es posible que las aseguradoras 
cedan a la petición.

Un tope del G7 a los precios del petróleo ruso, establecido la semana pasada, sólo permite a las empresas 
europeas asegurar a los petroleros que transporten crudo ruso si los cargamentos se compraron a 60 dólares 
el barril o por debajo de esa cifra. Sin esa prueba, a los turcos ya no les basta con la forma convencional 
de comprobarlo: las páginas web de las aseguradoras.

Los petroleros en espera navegan por todo el mundo: desde Corea del Sur e India, en el este, hasta Panamá, 
en el oeste. Pero la mayoría tiene como destino Europa, que ha prohibido la compra por mar de casi todo 
el crudo ruso, pero permite la importación del kazajo enviado desde una terminal en la costa rusa del Mar Negro.

Diecinueve de los petroleros en espera transportan cargamentos de crudo kazajo CPC. El otro contiene alrededor 
de un millón de barriles de Urales rusos con destino a la India, según los informes de los agentes portuarios 
y los datos de seguimiento de buques monitorizados por Bloomberg.
*_
*En la práctica, el petróleo kazajo no debería estar sujeto a sanciones, pero el hecho de que los buques salieran 
de un puerto ruso puede estar contribuyendo a la ansiedad en Ankara por confirmar la situación de su seguro. 
Asimismo, las aseguradoras podrían rechazar el precedente de redactar cartas para cargamentos que no están 
sujetos a sanciones.





*


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

He encontrado esta joyita que muestras las auténticas intenciones de los Bastardos para con Rusia, una perfecta justificación histórica para su desmenbramiento:


----------



## Xan Solo (7 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Pongo sus mensajes yandexeados por si es de interés.
> 
> 
> Estoy en Moscú. El intento no.3 de participar directamente en las hostilidades contra las fuerzas armadas de los estimados socios de Kiev (ahora se llaman algunos "militantes" en los informes del Ministerio de defensa) no tuvo éxito, aunque estuvo muy cerca de eso.
> ...



O sea, Girkin llega, tiene algunos problemas, y liego redirige algunos voluntarios a otras unidades de combate... Veamos, no pongo el duda el valor de Girkin, pero sí su oportunidad. O sea, si soy un jefe militar y me viene este tipo con ayudas y voluntarios... ¿cómo voy a estar seguro de que va a obedecer y no va a ir a su rollo? No, señor Girkin, esto no puede ser. Es usted una fuente de caos en el ya caótico sistema de guerra ruso.

Es más, comienzo a preguntarme a qué intereses obedece. Está claro que al Alto Mando ruso no. ¿Un verso suelto, sonoro pero fuera de sinfonía?

Lo parece.


----------



## Dado8 (7 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Otro loro repitemantras. No sabes ni porque lo dices pero tú a repetirlo.



Claro, "Fuck the EU" nunca se dijo.

Haz un favor a la humanidad, pide ayuda profesional y empieza a medicarte.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Dic 2022)

Y frio, mucho frio.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> El País
> 
> *Bruselas acusa a Deutsche Bank de manipular los mercados de deuda durante la crisis del euro y el rescate a España*
> 
> La Comisión concluye que la entidad alemana y la holandesa Rabobank “infringieron las normas” para falsear la competencia



Lo de siempre, Alemanes y Holandeses nos daban lecciones morales e imponían recortes mientras sus grandes bancos se beneficiaban de ello.


----------



## delhierro (7 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo te crees que es posible hacer blanco a cientos de kms sin guiado por satélite?. No seas ingenuo.



Pero es que ese guiado por satelite existe , es publico y abierto. Por todo el territorio ruso llegan señales de gps y glonass. Lo unico que hay que tener son los receptores que son comerciales y estan en cualquier movil. Con esos datos van orientando el dron, no es algo complicado y los ucranianos tienen sus ingeniros. No es mexico contra eeuue. Es texas y california contra el resto de eeuu. De todas formas los pueden ayudar desde occidente pero no creo que lo necesiten.

Esas señales se pueden interferir. De hecho hay constancia de que los de corea del norte lo hacen cuando se cabrean. ¿ tienen los rusos la tecnologia ? Supongo que si. El problema es que molesta a sus propios servicios. No se pueden interferir de forma selectiva. La señal entra o no entra.

Los satelites de la OTAN lo que si tienen es controlado el trafico, saben practicamente en tiempo real que aviones hay en las pistas y por ejemplo si estan cargando misiles en ellos. Eso no lo pueden evitar los rusos, ni nadie salvo cegando a los satelites que estan en orbitas cercanas o derribandolos.

Por lo que veo la reunión del consejo de seguridad de Rusia con Putin a la cabeza ....se quedo en na de na. Lo habitual.


----------



## arriondas (7 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Y frio, mucho frio.



Todas esas cuentas pro-Kiev han salido como los caracoles después de llover. Canta mucho...


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pero es que ese guiado por satelite existe , es publico y abierto. Por todo el territorio ruso llegan señales de gps y glonass. Lo unico que hay que tener son los receptores que son comerciales y estan en cualquier movil. Con esos datos van orientando el dron, no es algo complicado y los ucranianos tienen sus ingeniros. No es mexico contra eeuue. Es texas y california contra el resto de eeuu. De todas formas los pueden ayudar desde occidente pero no creo que lo necesiten.
> 
> Esas señales se pueden interferir. De hecho hay constancia de que los de corea del norte lo hacen cuando se cabrean. ¿ tienen los rusos la tecnologia ? Supongo que si. El problema es que molesta a sus propios servicios. No se pueden interferir de forma selectiva. La señal entra o no entra.
> 
> ...



Na de ná , van a seguir con la guerra de Gila.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El jefe del DNR, Pushylin, afirmó que en 2023 se construirá un nuevo aeropuerto en el emplazamiento del antiguo aeropuerto de Mariupol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me lo apunto en la agenda. Tengo ganas de conocer los nuevos territorios rusos, empezando por Crimea, que aún no la conozco. A ver si se deciden también por Odesa, que es el único lugar de interés de la zona, que me queda por visitar.


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Aqui los únicos criminales sois vosotros que lleváis matando desde hace 120 años.

Además ustedes son traidores a España por alinearse con quienes la llevan destruyendo desde 1898.

TRAIDOR.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Los rusos son unas ratas detestables.



Tú sí que lo eres.


----------



## McNulty (7 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> USA no ha pasado nada que permita lograr esos ataques y mas que ataques son una legitima defensa al asesinato deliberado de civiles por parte del estado terrorista ruso.
> 
> Fueron los Ucranianos usando un dron de largo alcance de la época soviética modificado para que fuera un dron Kamikaze.
> 
> ...



Pues es muy posible que haya sido exclusivamente un ataque ucraniano. Pero vamos, es irrelevante para el caso. Gastar un dron para destruir el ala trasera de un bombardero que seguramente ni estaba operativo, a los rusos como que les importa una mierda. Se repara y a otra cosa.

Ucrania necesita seguir vendiendo al mundo que está humillando a Rusia para que le sigan mandando armas. No tiene más. Seguirán haciendo lo mismo atacando objetivos random en territorio ruso.

El problema es de Rusia, que por lo que sea, no está siendo contundente desde el día 1. Sus razones tendrán.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Dic 2022)

En la sexta, el estado planea bajar el precio de los alimentos (Otra cosa es que eso se note, porque salvo en productos de limpieza que se puede notar más, en los básicos el Iva es un 4% ó un 10% y si te bajan solo una parte.....) Y estamos importando más leche de Francia por los costes debido a los cierres de explotaciones agrarias en España porque las cuentas no les salen y tienen que cerrar, como están haciendo muchas empresas en otros ámbitos.

Pagar esos 20 céntimos de gasolina, bajada de impuestos de los alimentos....Todo eso son muchos millones que se pierden y que habrá que sacar de otros lados para educación, sanidad, etc etc Y evidentemente todo esto tiene un impacto sobre el ipc. Eso es lo que hemos conseguido con esta guerra en que nos ha metido EEUU. Que nuestra deuda aumente y que la gente no llegue a fin de mes o directamente se arruine.

Y ya avisan de que la inflación seguirá no solo en 2023 si no también en 2024, menos mal que los Rusos son los malos....no como los paises árabes donde los derechos humanos son la prioridad (Los palos eso si, que han dado a las selecciones solo por ir a Qatar donde según la prensa los derechos humanos etc etc) y que es donde ahora Alemania está comprando lo que compraba a Rusia a mayor coste eso si.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Dic 2022)

El gobierno británico ha dicho que va a duplicar el gas licuado que les llega de EEUU para 2023. La caja que están haciendo en EEUU con esta guerra.....

Y al final todos los costes de producción en Europa (A Reino Unido lo meto en el bloque aunque se haya salido, porque para el caso es lo mismo) se van a disparar ya para siempre. Los mayores beneficiados, EEUU y China, porque Europa (y paises cercanos) será menos competitiva y buena parte de sus empresas dejarán de exportar a otros paises precisamente porque no podrán competir con otros paises, muchas empresas cerrarán o bajarán producción. En Alemania lo mismo, ya han dicho que los costes de producción han aumentado mucho.


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En la sexta, el estado planea bajar el precio de los alimentos (Otra cosa es que eso se note, porque salvo en productos de limpieza que se puede notar más, en los básicos el Iva es un 4% ó un 10% y si te bajan solo una parte.....) Y estamos importando más leche de Francia por los costes debido a los cierres de explotaciones agrarias en España porque las cuentas no les salen y tienen que cerrar, como están haciendo muchas empresas en otros ámbitos.
> 
> Pagar esos 20 céntimos de gasolina, bajada de impuestos de los alimentos....Todo eso son muchos millones que se pierden y que habrá que sacar de otros lados para educación, sanidad, etc etc Y evidentemente todo esto tiene un impacto sobre el ipc. Eso es lo que hemos conseguido con esta guerra en que nos ha metido EEUU. Que nuestra deuda aumente y que la gente no llegue a fin de mes o directamente se arruine.
> 
> Y ya avisan de que la inflación seguirá no solo en 2023 si no también en 2024, menos mal que los Rusos son los malos....no como los paises árabes donde los derechos humanos son la prioridad (Los palos eso si, que han dado a las selecciones solo por ir a Qatar donde según la prensa los derechos humanos etc etc) y que es donde ahora Alemania está comprando lo que compraba a Rusia a mayor coste eso si.



El otro día me fijé en una cosa enCarrefour , ha desaparecido de golpe la mayor parte de la oferta de quesos, especialmente los más caros (ahora ya sólo los encuentras en delicatessen) y ha aflorado en cambio mucho espacio de embutidos baratos, es algo así como si estuvieran sacrificando cerdo blanco en masa para embutido poco o no curado, salida rápida, mientras los lácteos van perdiendo peso (incluso en tiendas buenas especializadas he visto desaparecer algunas referencias de quesos que ya voy a tener que ir a buscar a sus provincias de origen). A medio plazo no pinta bien para la oferta de carnes y lácteos, es más, apunta a subidas importantes en el futuro.


----------



## Señor X (7 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues es muy posible que haya sido exclusivamente un ataque ucraniano. Pero vamos, es irrelevante para el caso. Gastar un dron para destruir el ala trasera de un bombardero que seguramente ni estaba operativo, a los rusos como que les importa una mierda. Se repara y a otra cosa.
> 
> Ucrania necesita seguir vendiendo al mundo que está humillando a Rusia para que le sigan mandando armas. No tiene más. Seguirán haciendo lo mismo atacando objetivos random en territorio ruso.
> 
> El problema es de Rusia, que por lo que sea, no está siendo contundente desde el día 1. Sus razones tendrán.



Ese el tema. Toda la estrategia ucraniana es propagandistica, no por motivos militares.

¿De qué les sirve dañar un avión con capacidad nuclear si nunca te van a lanzar una arma nuclear? ¿De qué les sirve dañar el puente de Crimea, si el abastecimiento ya se hace por tierra desde que se anexaron Jersón? Y como estas, cientos.

Más les valdría usar ese dron en atacar la artillería que les está destrozando en Bajmut, por ejemplo. Quizás así salven a algunos de sus soldados. Dañando un avión que está a 700 km y que no iba a ser usado, no van a salvar ni uno.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Huele a falsa bandera desde aquí lo de Alemania. Asaltar el Bundestag como si estuviéramos en 1930



Hay gente pa'tó, como decía el Guerra, así que no es imposible que a 25 pirados en Alemania se les ocurra asaltar el Bundestag y restaurar el imperio bajo Heinrich XIII, y se envíen mensajes de whatsapp entre sí tratando del asunto, pero es inverosímil que pueda materializarse en nada serio. Sería como si en España a alguien se le ocurriera derrocar a Felipe VI y poner de rey al duque de Madrid Carlos Javier de Borbón-Parma y Orange-Nassau, con la connivencia de Ortega Smith y el apoyo del general Beca Casanova.


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Huele a falsa bandera desde aquí lo de Alemania. Asaltar el Bundestag como si estuviéramos en 1930



Tan falsa, como las cartitas en Españita, aunque más elaborado y espectacular.


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Hay gente pa'tó, como decía el Guerra, así que no es imposible que a 25 pirados en Alemania se les ocurra asaltar el Bundestag y restaurar el imperio bajo Heinrich XIII, y se envíen mensajes de whatsapp entre sí tratando del asunto, pero es inverosímil que pueda materializarse en nada serio. Sería como si en España a alguien se le ocurriera derrocar a Felipe VI y poner de rey al duque de Madrid Carlos Javier de Borbón-Parma y Orange-Nassau, con la connivencia de Ortega Smith y el apoyo del general Beca Casanova.



Yo creo que se han saltado unos cuantos Heinrich en el camino....


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Me lo apunto en la agenda. Tengo ganas de conocer los nuevos territorios rusos, empezando por Crimea, que aún no la conozco. A ver si se deciden también por Odesa, que es el único lugar de interés de la zona, que me queda por visitar.



A mí me gustaría conocer Gulai Polie.


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

Los símbolos de la división "Galicia" de las SS no son nazis - Tribunal Supremo de Ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dado8 (7 Dic 2022)

*Estaba leyendo esta noticia y me dije "Esto tiene pinta de ser un montaje, seguro que para perseguir a pro-rusos".*

"Según medios alemanes, la policía alemana está llevando a cabo una de las mayores operaciones del país contra presuntos individuos de extrema derecha que planeaban asaltar el Bundestag con el objetivo de dar un golpe de Estado.

Actualmente, tres mil policías están registrando más de 130 casas y apartamentos en toda Alemania desde la madrugada.

52 personas son sospechosas de estar involucradas en los preparativos de un golpe de Estado. 25 personas ya han sido detenidas.".

*Se ve que no me equivocaba, otra noticia al respecto.*

"Entre los arrestados había un hombre que trató de ponerse en contacto con representantes del gobierno ruso sobre los planes, según un comunicado del fiscal federal, pero no hubo indicios de que hubieran recibido una respuesta positiva de las fuentes rusas con las que se habían puesto en contacto.

Un ciudadano ruso, a quien los fiscales identificaron como “Vitalia B.”, era “fuertemente sospechoso” de apoyar a los conspiradores y de intentar establecer contactos con Moscú.".
*
A esto se dedica las democracias occidentales a crear montajes para perseguir a disidentes.*


----------



## pemebe (7 Dic 2022)

*Las difíciles perspectivas de negociación en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania*
por Maurizio Boni 

Si bien es cierto que desde hace semanas se mantienen contactos confidenciales entre Washington y Moscú con el fin de identificar puntos comunes útiles para iniciar una posible negociación, es innegable que el golpe ha sido servido por los estadounidenses o, mejor dicho, por una parte de su administración de forma totalmente inesperada.

Como hemos visto en los últimos días, el general Mark Milley ha declarado públicamente que es muy difícil que los ucranianos recuperen todos los territorios ocupados, y que las posibilidades de victoria de Kiev no son muy altas a corto plazo.

Contó con el respaldo del asesor de Seguridad Nacional de Estados Unidos, *Jake Sullivan, quien, reunido con el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelensky, en Kiev, le aconsejó que se abriera a posibles negociaciones con exigencias y prioridades "realistas" para llevar a una eventual mesa con los rusos, incluida una "reevaluación" del objetivo de recuperar Crimea.*

La iniciativa de dos representantes autorizados del llamado "partido de la negociación", un verdadero jarro de agua fría para los partidarios de la guerra hasta el final al otro lado del Atlántico, pero también para el gobierno de Kiev, parece haber abierto oficialmente la tan esperada fase de negociaciones en un momento particular del conflicto que, con el invierno a la vuelta de la esquina, no prevé ninguna evolución significativa en el plano militar, es decir, el que debería poder garantizar la consecución de los objetivos estratégicos de los dos beligerantes, que deben examinarse e interpretarse a la luz de estos últimos acontecimientos.

Conviene resumir estos objetivos porque, sin esta referencia concreta, es difícil evaluar las posibles soluciones que podrían encontrarse pero, sobre todo, comprender lo difícil que es responder a las expectativas creadas.

Para Rusia:

Reconocimiento de Crimea y las repúblicas autoproclamadas de Donetsk y Lugansk, la región de Kherson y la región de Zaporizhzhia como territorio ruso.
Garantías de seguridad para la población rusoparlante de los nuevos territorios.
Desmilitarización de Ucrania (Ucrania un estado neutral).
Impedir que Ucrania forme parte de la OTAN y la UE.

Para Ucrania:

Reconstitución de las fronteras anteriores a la guerra de 2014.
Garantías de seguridad de Europa y Estados Unidos.
Adhesión a la OTAN y a la UE.

Así pues, hay al menos dos grandes cuestiones que deben considerarse: la cuestión territorial y la cuestión de las garantías de seguridad que deben establecerse sobre una base de reciprocidad para asegurar la coexistencia pacífica y evitar posibles iniciativas bélicas unilaterales. En cualquier caso, la búsqueda de una posible salida al conflicto debe inscribirse en el contexto más amplio de un nuevo sistema de seguridad europeo en el que Rusia no puede quedar excluida.

Sin embargo,* el mayor obstáculo podría estar representado no tanto por la irreconciliabilidad de los objetivos a alcanzar, sino por la prevalencia de una lógica de guerra total por encima de cualquier otra consideración.

La cuestión territorial*

Mientras escribimos, los rusos están a la defensiva en todo el frente con la posibilidad de ataques de distracción y ofensivas tácticas locales para mejorar sus posiciones defensivas (sector Bakhmut en el este de Ucrania). Moscú pretende construir una línea de defensa sólida y duradera en los territorios que ha ocupado para impedir nuevos éxitos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con nuevos cambios en las nuevas fronteras.

La prioridad, de hecho, es garantizar que la zona controlada por los invasores siga siendo mayor que el 23 de febrero, antes de lanzarse la invasión, y que no se erosionen las fronteras de 2014-2015, y Putin quiere pasar el invierno sin ceder más terreno que, sin duda, Kiev está dispuesto a recuperar pero a un coste, sobre todo en vidas humanas, probablemente insostenible.

Existe un consenso occidental en que Moscú no debe adquirir nuevos territorios como resultado de sus acciones en Ucrania: toda la empresa debe terminar como una pérdida global para el Kremlin. Esto significa devolver las fronteras al menos a su posición del 24 de febrero, cuando Rusia lanzó su invasión.

Sin embargo, Moscú no está dispuesta a aceptar estos cambios. Lo mínimo que debe conseguir la operación militar especial, dijo Putin en Astaná el pasado octubre, es un corredor terrestre garantizado hasta Crimea, mientras que las demás fronteras pueden volver más o menos a donde estaban el 24 de febrero.

En cualquier caso, no hay solución diplomática posible al conflicto sin que una u otra parte ceda en la cuestión territorial. Y esta cuestión no puede posponerse a una fecha futura. Ambas partes necesitan claridad y un acuerdo mutuo sobre dónde estará la frontera.

Ucrania necesita garantías de que Rusia no volverá a intentar mover las fronteras por la fuerza en el futuro, mientras que Rusia necesita garantías de que Ucrania no irá a la guerra para intentar resolver la cuestión territorial, independientemente de quién esté en el poder en Kiev. Y esto nos lleva a la cuestión igualmente difícil y decisiva para el resultado de cualquier negociación, a saber, la cuestión de las garantías de seguridad.

*Prevenir futuras agresiones*

Por ahora, parece que todas las soluciones propuestas a este problema se han basado en un paquete de garantías de seguridad occidentales para Ucrania que se aplicarían tras una eventual declaración de neutralidad por parte de Ucrania. En concreto, estas garantías se reducirían a consultas rápidas (en las primeras 24-48 horas tras una invasión rusa) para acordar un paquete de ayuda militar occidental para Kiev.

Lógicamente, esta hipótesis de trabajo fue juzgada insustancial por los ucranianos porque es incapaz de garantizar la disuasión contra cualquier nueva agresión y porque carece de todo automatismo de intervención occidental.

Zelensky ve dos posibles salidas a la situación. La primera, la preferida sin duda, *es el ingreso acelerado en la OTAN, una perspectiva que Stoltemberg confirmó recientemente.* Por otro lado, la adhesión de Ucrania a la UE también proporcionaría garantías de seguridad militar, ya que estaría amparada por el artículo 42.7 de la UE, similar al artículo 5 de la OTAN, el de la defensa colectiva.

La segunda salida posible es que *Ucrania se convierta en otro Israel: armado hasta los dientes y en permanente estado de preparación para la guerra a gran escala.* Obviamente, ambas perspectivas son inadmisibles para Moscú, ya que, a su vez, necesita garantías contra un posible revanchismo futuro de Kiev y el ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN sería, además, absolutamente imposible de aceptar políticamente. De ahí las exigencias (ya poco realistas) de que Ucrania se desmilitarice.

Una posible alternativa a las garantías de seguridad occidentales sería desplegar una fuerza internacional de mantenimiento de la paz en Ucrania bajo mandato de la ONU. Unas fuerzas de paz bien armadas permitirían la disuasión sin la excesiva militarización de Ucrania y sin que el país se adhiriera formalmente al Tratado de Washington.

Por supuesto, la composición del contingente tendría que incluir la contribución tanto de tropas de la OTAN como de países que pudieran estar dispuestos a apoyar los argumentos de Rusia. Un compromiso político-militar de gran visibilidad que no está en absoluto cantado. Moscú difícilmente podía aceptar el despliegue de fuerzas de la Alianza Atlántica en sus fronteras, un acto verdaderamente sacrílego a los ojos de los ultranacionalistas y de gran parte del frente interno.

Las capitales occidentales tendrían que aceptar el riesgo de posibles incidentes y enfrentamientos con las tropas rusas y las milicias separatistas, una eventualidad muy probable dada la altísima tensión militar que caracterizaría ese escenario.

Para los países de un posible "tercer bloque", significaría estar expuestos, al igual que las fuerzas occidentales en el contingente, a situaciones de posible escalada difíciles de gestionar y de resultado incierto. ¿Merecería la pena correr este riesgo por Moscú?

L*a necesidad de un nuevo sistema europeo de seguridad*

Probablemente, ninguna propuesta de acuerdo podría concretarse sin elevar nuestras miras hacia objetivos a largo plazo, iniciando una reforma de la seguridad en Europa que vaya más allá de los mapas trazados tras el colapso de la Unión Soviética, tal y como Moscú viene exigiendo desde hace tiempo.

Recientemente, en un acto público, Zelenski declaró que "Ucrania y sus socios están creando gradualmente un sistema que detendrá la agresión rusa, desmantelará sus consecuencias y garantizará la seguridad a largo plazo de Ucrania y del mundo". Zelensky: Estamos creando un sistema que detendrá la agresión rusa y garantizará la seguridad a largo plazo (ukrinform.net)

El sistema al que se refiere el primer ministro ucraniano no es, desde luego, el que desean crear los rusos, que pretenden reducir el papel de la OTAN en Europa y garantizar a Moscú una posición dominante en la política de seguridad europea.

Rusia ya no se limita a exigir un derecho de veto en todos los asuntos relacionados con la seguridad del Viejo Continente, como se pedía en la propuesta de 2008 del ex presidente Dmitri Medvédev de un tratado sobre una nueva arquitectura de seguridad europea. Por el contrario, el objetivo es reducir drásticamente el papel de Estados Unidos, establecer garantías de seguridad para Moscú y consolidar esferas de influencia en Europa sobre una base jurídicamente vinculante. Estas hipótesis de trabajo son decididamente poco realistas no sólo para Kiev, sino para gran parte de los países occidentales.

Otra hipótesis de trabajo muy reciente es la Comunidad Política Europea (CPE), el nuevo bloque geopolítico de cuarenta y cuatro países concebido por Francia e inaugurado en Praga el 6 de octubre.

Entre sus miembros figuran los veintisiete países de la UE y un caleidoscopio de naciones como el Reino Unido, Turquía, Noruega, Ucrania, Moldavia, Armenia, Azerbaiyán, Georgia, los países balcánicos no pertenecientes a la UE (Albania, Serbia, Bosnia y Herzegovina, Kosovo, Macedonia del Norte y Montenegro), Islandia e incluso Israel. Esto podría ser el principio, como esperan muchos, en primer lugar y por supuesto los franceses, de una reordenación histórica de la Europa política y del continente (posiblemente bajo su liderazgo).

Un nuevo acuerdo geopolítico que proporcione a Ucrania, y a otros países normalmente excluidos del debate sobre la dinámica europea, una nueva comunidad estratégica y un foro para entablar nuevas confrontaciones y debatir nuevas iniciativas.

Después de todo, con el Brexit y el estancamiento de la adhesión de Turquía, una parte estratégicamente importante de Europa probablemente nunca estará en la UE, al igual que potencias energéticas y económicas como Noruega y Suiza. Además, tanto la Europa no comunitaria como la comunitaria comparten intereses territoriales y geoestratégicos que pueden explotarse mejor en el contexto de las nuevas instituciones transnacionales que en el de las existentes.

Moscú ha sido excluida del proyecto, junto con Bielorrusia, porque la CPE es funcional a la gestión de la confrontación estratégica con Rusia, pero su evolución podría deparar sorpresas porque a largo plazo la definición de una nueva geopolítica de Europa no podrá prescindir de la contribución de Moscú y la CPE podría ser un foro de negociación hospitalario para el Kremlin.

*Las razones de la guerra total*

Mientras tanto, dada la situación en los términos que acabamos de exponer, ¿hasta qué punto existe realmente el deseo de detener las operaciones y, lo que es más importante, a quién beneficiaría en estos momentos?

En Estados Unidos, el punto de vista de los partidarios de la guerra total queda ampliamente ilustrado por el análisis ofrecido por dos académicos de la RAND, Raphael S. Cohen y Gian Gentile, publicado el 22 de noviembre en el sitio web del think tank ¿Qué daño hace hablar con Rusia? A Lot, Actually | RAND que creen firmemente que instar a Ucrania a negociar ahora enviaría una señal a los ucranianos, por no mencionar a otros aliados y socios de todo el mundo, de que Estados Unidos no está dispuesto a comprometerse durante mucho tiempo y acabará abandonándoles (síndrome de Afganistán).

Además, según los dos autores, Ucrania se encuentra ahora en una posición negociadora más fuerte porque ha luchado en lugar de hablar. Hay muchas razones para creer que Kiev estará en una posición negociadora aún más fuerte a medida que pase el tiempo debido a sus éxitos, la continua afluencia de ayuda militar occidental y su alta moral, en comparación con la situación diametralmente opuesta de los rusos.

Repetidas derrotas, dificultad para alimentar el esfuerzo bélico, baja moral en el frente propiamente dicho y en el frente interno, con un millón de personas que huyen para escapar del reclutamiento forzoso. Una solución negociada que congelara ahora el conflicto entrañaría una serie de riesgos morales, operativos y estratégicos.

Dejaría a millones de ucranianos bajo ocupación rusa. Daría a los militares rusos la oportunidad de reagruparse y reanudar la guerra en una fecha posterior pero, lo que es más importante, daría tiempo a que la variopinta coalición internacional que apoya a Ucrania se fracturara, ya fuera por decisión propia o debido a los esfuerzos rusos por abrir una brecha en la coalición. El momento de las negociaciones sólo llegará, concluyen los autores, cuando Rusia admita que ha perdido y quiera poner fin a la guerra. O llegará cuando Ucrania diga que restaurar su territorio no merece el dolor continuo de los bombardeos rusos.

Está claro que ambas hipótesis son difícilmente factibles porque los ucranianos lucharán hasta el último hombre y para los rusos, la palabra derrota no está incluida en el vocabulario. El concepto de "lo perdemos todo, lo reconstruimos después, pero la victoria lo es todo" forma parte de la historia nacional rusa.

Por eso, las razones para una guerra total en Moscú están menos articuladas que en Occidente. El problema de Putin es encontrar la manera de iniciar una nueva fase del conflicto enfrentando a los ultranacionalistas, los servicios secretos (especialmente el FSB), el Grupo Wagner y el Ministerio de Defensa.

El orden de aparición refleja el peso actual de las respectivas organizaciones en el sistema de toma de decisiones del Kremlin. Los tres primeros están unidos por su voluntad de culpar a los militares de la mala conducta de las operaciones sobre el terreno.

Los ultranacionalistas y el FSB abogan por la necesidad de una escalada, mientras que el financiero (y maestro) del Grupo Wagner, Yevgeny Prigozhin, está creando estructuras militares paralelas para consolidar su imagen de ultranacionalista favorable a la guerra saltándose la línea de mando militar tradicional.

Los rusos difícilmente pueden detener sus operaciones unilateralmente frente a un adversario que pretende su aniquilación. Por otro lado, la lógica de la aniquilación está bien apoyada, no sólo por Ucrania, sino también en el contexto de la coalición OTAN/UE entre los países que han sufrido la dominación rusa y ven en esta guerra una oportunidad histórica para "hacer justicia" de una vez por todas. En resumen, no podemos hablar de un entorno favorable para el desarrollo de las negociaciones. Pero ¿estamos realmente seguros de que la irreconciliabilidad de los objetivos estratégicos no es sólo un pretexto?


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Tiene cojones la cosa y vergüenza me daría... Denuncian los putos rusos que te atacan cuando tú estás atacando indiscriminadamente nueve meses a un país soberano??


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los primeros auxilios a los heridos a menudo requieren transfusiones de seis a siete dosis de sangre, lo que ha provocado una escasez de sangre y plasma en los hospitales sin precedentes.





_LoKy_ dijo:


> la mayoría de los soldados en la línea del frente son portadores de enfermedades crónicas, así como infecciones bacterianas y virales, incluidas las intestinales y pulmonares tales como hepatitis o COVID-19 en formas graves.





_LoKy_ dijo:


> Debido a la larga espera para la evacuación, al menos el 25% de los soldados ucranianos ingresan en los hospitales con lesiones cerebrales, edema pulmonar, hipotermia e infecciones en sangre, lo que incluso excluye la posibilidad de una transfusión.



La ukrowehrmacht envia al frente a soldados enfermos y no tiene verguenza en decir que ni tiene reservas de sangre y plasma, para atender a sus heridos, menudo panorama, Zelensky hijo de la gran puta !!!.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Cuando Ucrania ataca aeródromos, bases militares, depósitos de combustible y demás infraestructuras estratégicas con propósito militar es "terrorismo" pero cuando Rusia destruye la red eléctrica ucraniana dejando a millones de civiles a oscuras y muriendo de frío en el invierno y asesinan civiles es "inevitable y necesario".


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Dic 2022)

Los policias municipales de Kiev, con sus uniformes amerikanski, modelo 2015, todos al frente, jojojo !!!.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*Hungría niega haber vetado la ayuda a Ucrania y que el Ecofin tratara el tema.*

El Gobierno húngaro aseguró que en la reunión los ministros de Finanzas de la Unión Europea (UE) no debatieron hoy la ayuda de 18.000 millones de euros para Ucrania y calificó de falsas las informaciones de que había vetado su aprobación.

"Frente a las informaciones erróneas publicadas hoy en la prensa, en la reunión del Ecofin de hoy no figuraba en el orden del día el tema de la ayuda de 18.000 millones de euros a Ucrania. Todas estas afirmaciones son noticias falsas", afirma el Ministerio de Finanzas húngaro en un comunicado.

El ministro de Exteriores de Hungría, Péter Szijjártó, afirmó hoy que su país "no ha vetado" ninguna ayuda financiera a Ucrania, e insistió en que ayuda ese tipo de medidas pero de forma bilateral y directa de cada país, y no conjunta de la Unión Europea.

Szijjártó, que participó en Bratislava en una cumbre del Grupo de Visegrado con sus homólogos de Polonia, Eslovaquia y República Checa, aseguró que se trata de un "asunto de principios" ya que Hungría no apoya que la UE se endeude.

https://www.swissinfo.ch/spa/ucrania...-tema/48113540


----------



## España1 (7 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283965
> 
> 
> Según Military Chronicle las Fuerzas de Ucrania registraron un aumento sin precedentes en el número de heridos en las zonas de Kupyansky, Gorlovka y en los combates por Bakhmut.
> ...



Si estar en el frente ya es jodidisimo, no quiero imaginar como debe ser saber que la retaguardia está hecha unos ciscos


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*Rusia pospone al viernes el anuncio de la sentencia contra el opositor Yashin por criticar la guerra.*
El tribunal de Meschchanski de Moscú pospuso hoy hasta el viernes la lectura del veredicto y la sentencia en el juicio que se celebró contra el dirigente opositor Iliá Yashin por denunciar los crímenes de *guerra* supuestamente cometidos por el Ejército ruso en el norte de *Kiev*.

La corte señaló a la agencia oficial TASS que la sesión se celebrará a las 09.00 GMT del día 9, sin precisar el motivo del aplazamiento.

No obstante, el tribunal recibió este miércoles antes del inicio de la vista un mensaje anónimo sobre la presencia de un artefacto explosivo. Ello obligó a evacuar a todos los empleados y visitantes del edificio para que éste sea registrado por artificieros.


----------



## Argentium (7 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hahaha cada día te superas más en tu fanboy-ismo. Han movilizado 300k para ir al frente, y resulta que Rusia no está en guerra.



Pues sí, y lo digo con pena, la mayoría está perdiendo los papeles, están rondando el ridículo con sus explicaciones de lo inexplicable, mientras el petróleo con* "certificado anglo-OTAN-UE" y todos los seguros legales para navegar* cotiza a 79 dólares, cuando hace dos días nos contaron como una gran inventiva del Kremlin, una salida "brillante", vender su petróleo a 79 dólares en un puerto perdido por el estrecho de Bering, ya ven, ni eso, pobres los soldados enviados a la carnicería del frente, con unos dirigentes que no saben ni a que juegan, mientras mueren los hijos del pueblo, sus familias estarán con la furia contenida, de momento, esto es TRAICION, es ya muy evidente, saludos.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*El Papa dice que en Ucrania se repite la historia del exterminio judío.*
El Papa Francisco aseguró hoy que "la historia se repite" en *Ucrania* al recordar el aniversario de la llamada "operación Reinhard", el nombre en clave del plan secreto que los nazis pusieron en marcha en la Segunda Guerra Mundial para exterminar a los judíos polacos.

"El lunes pasado, el centro de Relaciones Católico-Judías de la Universidad Católica de Lublin conmemoró el aniversario de la 'Operación Reinhardt', que provocó el exterminio de casi dos millones de víctimas, en su mayoría de origen judío, durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Que el recuerdo de este horrible suceso inspire en todos intenciones y acciones en favor de la paz", dijo durante la audiencia general.

Y después, durante el saludo a los fieles polacos, Francisco añadió: "La historia se repite, se repite, vemos lo que está sucediendo ahora en *Ucrania*".


----------



## Xan Solo (7 Dic 2022)

Considero a Rafael Poch, uno de los últimos corresponsales y analistas. Puedo no estar de acuerdo con él, pero este artículo es imprescindible. Lo pego completo en spoiler, extraído de aquí. NOS TOMAN POR IDIOTAS.









Nos toman por idiotas


La población debe ser engañada para que consienta o, por lo menos, no se oponga a la guerra. Si se examina la edición de La Vanguardia del 1 de septiembre de 1939, el día que empezó la Segunda Guer…




rafaelpoch.com









Spoiler: Articulo de RAFAEL POCH



Si se examina la edición de _La Vanguardia_ del 1 de septiembre de 1939, el día que empezó la Segunda Guerra Mundial en Europa con la invasión alemana de Polonia, el lector se encontrará con el titular, “_Un golpe de mano polaco degenera en lucha abierta con fuerzas alemanas_”. Al día siguiente el corresponsal del diario en Berlín, Ramón Garriga, informa del inicio de la invasión alemana de Polonia como “_contraataque alemán en respuesta a las agresiones de que han sido víctimas los soldados alemanes en los últimos días_”. Pero junto a eso, en un pequeño recuadro, aquel 2 de septiembre se podía leer un informe, bien pequeñito, sobre “_Las operaciones alemanas según los polacos_” e incluso se daba cuenta de la “_Proclama del Presidente polaco_”. Es decir, dentro de los límites del periódico de un régimen aliado de los nazis, cada cual podía hacerse cierta composición de lugar y sacar sus propias conclusiones sobre lo que pasaba en realidad.

Ahora, para hacerse una idea de lo que ocurre en Ucrania, oficialmente una “invasión no provocada” iniciada en 24 de febrero que carece de un cuarto de siglo de antecedentes, hay que salirse de los medios de comunicación oficiales y establecidos, explorar en los alternativos, en la propaganda rusa y demás, y pese a esta _yincana_, no siempre te haces una idea clara de lo que ocurre.


En cualquier caso, si lo que nos dicen sobre esta guerra fuera la verdad, no haría falta que censuraran los medios rusos, ni las voces disconformes con la narrativa oficial incluso en las redes sociales, ni que las fábricas de propaganda de la OTAN, cuyo dominio de los _think tank_s y medios de comunicación occidentales ya es considerable (igual que en Rusia pero en sentido inverso), nos bendijeran con su primitiva buena nueva macartista.

Nafo/Ofan, un aparato de la OTAN que se presenta como iniciativa de la “sociedad civil”, divide por ejemplo en cinco grupos a los occidentales disconformes con el discurso oficial atlantista sobre la guerra a los que presenta como “apologetas del genocidio” supuestamente perpetrado por Rusia en Ucrania de acuerdo con la banalización del concepto practicada por los dos bandos. En esa galería de cómplices tenemos a: 1) los “comunistas”, que creen que Rusia es una especie de URSS, 2) los “antifascistas de izquierda”, que piensan que por tener ciertos problemas con neonazis, el gobierno y la sociedad nacionalista de Ucrania es nazi, 3) los “ultraderechistas” que simpatizan con los aspectos “fachas” del argumentario del Kremlin, 4) los “cabezotas” que siempre llevan la contraria y que si leen en el periódico “blanco”, dicen, “Ajá, entonces es negro”, y 5) los “pacifistas bobos”, con la flor en el macuto y la mirada perdida en un mundo ingenuo con el arco iris al fondo…. Según The Grayzone How the pro-Ukraine NAFO troll operation crowd-funds war criminals – The Grayzone , esta simpática “organización de la sociedad civil” fue fundada por un polaco antisemita para recaudar dinero para la Legión georgiana, una milicia acusada de crímenes como la ejecución de prisioneros con asesinos convictos en sus filas.






La colaboración de la OTAN con la extrema derecha y su intenso recurso al terrorismo es un aspecto bien conocido y documentado de la historia europea Bommeleeër, la novela negra de Luxemburgo – Rafael Poch de Feliu y lógicamente en el actual conflicto está adquiriendo suma actualidad.

Un estudio de la Universidad de Adelaida MASSIVE ANTI-RUSSIAN ‘BOT ARMY’ EXPOSED BY AUSTRALIAN RESEARCHERS – Declassified Australia (Australia) sobre los _tweets_ de la guerra de Ucrania, constata que estamos sumidos en una masiva campaña de desinformación en las redes sociales. El estudio examinó cinco millones de _tweets_ generados en las primeras semanas de la invasión rusa y revelaba que el 80% de ellos fueron generados en “fábricas” para la propaganda. El 90% de esos mensajes fabricados se lanzaron desde cuentas pro ucranianas y solo el 7% desde fábricas rusas. Para hacerse una idea, el primer día de la guerra se generaron desde esas fábricas hasta 38.000 _tweets _por hora bajo la etiqueta (hashtag) “yo estoy con Ucrania”.

“Luchamos con la comunicación, esto es una pelea, hay que conquistar las mentes”, decía en octubre Josep Borrell en un discurso galvanizador de embajadores de la Unión Europea demasiado mansos y vagos, según sus palabras. Y como hay que “conquistar las mentes” es necesario simplificar el mensaje y convertir una película compleja en un guion hollywoodense de buenos y malos para niños. Algunos ejemplos:

-Según la Agencia de la ONU para los refugiados (ACNUR) hay 2,3 millones de refugiados ucranianos en Europa Central/Oriental, entre ellos 1,5 millones en Polonia, además de alrededor de un millón en Alemania. También hay 2,8 millones en Rusia, el país que más ha recibido, pero estos últimos son frecuentemente presentados como “deportados” por la narrativa de Kíev y raramente mencionados como seres humanos en apuros en los medios de comunicación occidentales.( Este documental «Человек и война» // «Скажи Гордеевой» – YouTube de Katerina Gordeyeva que entrevista a refugiados de Mariupol en Varsovia, Berlín, Moscú, Rostov, Lvov y otras ciudades, ofrece el panorama de una realidad compleja).

– Las maniobras nucleares rusas son presentadas como “chantaje de Putin”, las de la OTAN (“Defender”) como “muestra de la credibilidad de la Alianza”.

-Cuando Amnistía Internacional dice que _también_ el ejército ucraniano comete crímenes de guerra, el asunto se tapa discretamente, incluida la airada reacción del gobierno de Kiev castigando a la organización negándole acceso y exigiendo rectificaciones. Algo parecido ocurre con los desaparecidos, silenciados, detenidos o asesinados miembros de la izquierda ucraniana, las fuerzas políticas ilegalizadas, medios de comunicación cerrados, la represalias contra “colaboracionistas” en los territorios reconquistados, etc.

-El Organismo internacional para la energía atómica (OIEA), denuncia, con buena razón, los peligros que rodean a la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, pero no aclara quién bombardea los alrededores de esa central que está ocupada por el ejército ruso. El hecho de que, como en tantas otras “organizaciones internacionales” el paquete mayoritario de acciones de esa organización lo tengan los países occidentales, determina la falta de claridad de las denuncias de su presidente, el argentino Rafael Grossi, sobre la evidente autoría de los bombardeos de esa central.

-Cuando en agosto se comete un atentado en Moscú que mata a una joven periodista de derechas, Daria Dúgina, hija de un marginal filósofo ultra, Aleksandr Dugin, que según la leyenda occidental tiene gran influencia en el Kremlin (la relevancia de la ideología en este conflicto forma parte de dicha leyenda), eso no es “terrorismo”.

-Cuando en septiembre se destruyen los gaseoductos rusos que abastecían a Alemania, que ya fueron objeto de un atentado de la CIA CIA verursachte mittels Software Pipeline-Explosion in Sowjetunion 1982 – Netzpolitik – derStandard.at › Web en los inicios de la cooperación gasística entre la URSS y Alemania en la década de los ochenta, y eso ocurre en el Báltico, seguramente la región marítima del mundo más controlada por la OTAN y poco después de que comenzaran las manifestaciones en Alemania para restablecer ese flujo, se diluye el debate sobre la autoría, el gobierno alemán niega explicaciones a sus diputados alegando razones de “bienestar público” (_Staatswohl_) y el periodismo atlantista se hace el tonto hablando de “misterio” o señalando directamente a Rusia como autora de los atentados.

-Cuando en octubre, tras el atentado del día 8 contra el puente de Crimea (6 muertos) y los reveses militares en el frente, Rusia comenzó a lanzar oleadas de misiles y drones contra Ucrania, los ataques se describen como “indiscriminados contra civiles” (Biden). En el primer ataque los ochenta misiles rusos lanzados ocasionaron 17 muertos y en el de 18 de noviembre (96 misiles) 15 muertos, según informes ucranianos. Mientras Rusia explicó que los ataques se dirigieron contra la red eléctrica y puntos de mando, el _Wall Street Journal _informó que “la mayoría de los ataques golpearon subestaciones eléctricas y otros objetivos fuera de los centros urbanos y distantes de residencias civiles”. El mismo diario mencionaba, en su edición del 2 de diciembre, consideraciones que no aparecen en la prensa española y que son raras en la europea: “los ataques son parte de una estrategia rusa para desmoralizar a la población y forzar a los gobernantes a la capitulación, señaló el jueves el Ministerio de Defensa británico. Sin embargo, como el Kremlin no empleó esa estrategia desde el principio de la guerra, sus efectos están siendo menos eficaces”. La consideración llama la atención indirectamente sobre la “superioridad” de la estrategia occidental: para hacerse una idea en los primeros días de la guerra de Irak de 2003 la campaña de misiles contra Bagdad y otras ciudades, llamada “shock y pavor” (“Shock & Awe”) ocasionó 6700 muertes, según estimaciones americanas.

Independientemente de esa menor “eficacia” rusa en decisión y mortandad, los ataques son ciertamente criminales y sus efectos devastadores para la población civil: el 23 de noviembre, el 70% de la capacidad eléctrica ucraniana fue barrida por los ataques rusos, con los efectos sobre la población civil que nuestros medios de comunicación documentan con detalle. ¿Cual es la justificación? El ministro de exteriores, Sergei Lavrov la ofreció en su conferencia de prensa del 1 de diciembre. “Las infraestructuras eléctricas ucranianas proporcionan potencial de combate a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, a los batallones nacionalistas, y de ellas depende la entrega de una gran cantidad de armas que Occidente suministra a Ucrania para matar rusos”. ¿A nadie le suena el razonamiento?

El 25 de mayo de 1999, en Bruselas, al infame Jamie Shea La mentira de Kosovo en Alemania – Rafael Poch de Feliu , portavoz de aquella OTAN de Javier Solana, un periodista le preguntó, “ustedes dicen que solo están atacando objetivos militares, entonces ¿por qué están privando al 70% del país (Serbia), no solo de electricidad, sino también de suministro de agua?”. La respuesta fue exactamente la misma que la de Lavrov: “Por desgracia la electricidad alimenta los sistemas de control y puntos de mando. Si el Presidente Milosevic quiere que su población tenga agua y electricidad lo único que tiene que hacer es aceptar las cinco condiciones de la OTAN (la capitulación), mientras no lo haga continuaremos atacando esos objetivos que suministran electricidad a sus fuerzas armadas. Si eso tiene consecuencias para los civiles, es su problema”.

-¿Está Rusia suministrando viagra a sus tropas para llevar a cabo violaciones en Ucrania?. La Representante Especial sobre la Violencia Sexual en Conflictos de la ONU, Pramila Patten, dijo en octubre a la agencia Afp que esa leyenda, estrenada en junio de 2011 en Libia por la propaganda atlantista en la guerra contra Gadafi, era una “estrategia militar” rusa, pero en noviembre confesó que no tenía la menor prueba de ello.

La simple realidad es que nos toman por idiotas. El análisis de la guerra de Ucrania que no tenga en cuenta las provocaciones occidentales que la propiciaron, que no parta de su génesis de treinta años y de sus responsabilidades, sobre las que lo más moderado que podemos decir es que son compartidas, es mera literatura infantil propagandística. Por desgracia ese es el medio ambiente informativo en el que estamos inmersos.

“Fundamentalmente, la gente no quiere guerra, la población debe ser engañada para que consienta, o por lo menos no se oponga a la guerra”, explicaba hace unos años Julian Assange, el periodista que denunció crímenes enormes y lleva por ello diez años recluido y más de mil días aislado en una celda de alta seguridad de tres metros cuadrados, en condiciones que el relator de la ONU en la materia describe como tortura, y pendiente de que le extraditen a Estados Unidos donde le esperan un juicio injusto – porque la ley de espionaje que le acusa impide alegar cualquier consideración sobre los crímenes denunciados y la libertad de información – y 175 años de cárcel. Obviamente, la consideración de Assange es válida para los dos bandos de esta guerra, pero de lo que aquí se habla es del nuestro, del pienso con el que cada día nos alimentan espiritualmente nuestros “informadores”.



Lo peor no es que nos tomen por idiotas, lo peor es que, quizá, lo seamos....


----------



## Argentium (7 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> *t.me/Irinamar_Z/12204*
> 
> Digno de un film de terror, los editores de Global news califican esta historia. El Periodismo de investigción ha logrado dar con "El Coleccionista de huesos" un mercenario latinoamericano, que pertenece al army de EEUU y que se encuentra activo en Ucrania, la historia es realmente fuerte.
> 
> ...



Para ver el salvajismo de estas personas no hace falta que sean o hayan sido operativos de las Fuerzas Armadas USA, ni estar en el frente ucraniano, basta con ver lo que hacen, aun siendo menores de edad, en los barrios de Madrid, eso es lo que se permite entrar a este país, otros dirigentes que valen para la autodestrucción, en fin, saludos.


----------



## Argentium (7 Dic 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Vaya ostiazo nos espera. Sin energía no hay PIB y sin PIB no hay armas. A ver cuando lo entienden los Otánicos...



La realidad es que HAY energía, y que esa energía ha bajado de precio desde los picos un 50%, por tanto..."los muertos que matasteis gozan de buena salud"


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 Dic 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Las difíciles perspectivas de negociación en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania*
> por Maurizio Boni
> 
> Si bien es cierto que desde hace semanas se mantienen contactos confidenciales entre Washington y Moscú con el fin de identificar puntos comunes útiles para iniciar una posible negociación, es innegable que el golpe ha sido servido por los estadounidenses o, mejor dicho, por una parte de su administración de forma totalmente inesperada.
> ...



Como se nota que isisrahell esta en el fondo, como siempre, pero con conexiones con uk y eeuu, si pretenden un segundo isisrahell lo tendrán dificil, con lo que eso implica. Zele es sionista (tiene nacionalidad israhellita, lo vi en un articulo y no lo encuentro....)


----------



## Zepequenhô (7 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1284090
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284091
> 
> 
> Los policias municipales de Kiev, con sus uniformes amerikanski, modelo 2015, todos al frente, jojojo !!!.



No nos mientas, este es el set de rodaje del remake de Loca Academia de Policia.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*Los ucranianos escondieron a los niños huérfanos de la deportación rusa.*


KHERSON, Ucrania (AP) — Horas después de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania en febrero, el personal de salud de un hospital infantil en el sur comenzó a planear en secreto cómo salvar a los bebés.

Se sospechaba que los rusos se apoderaban de los niños huérfanos y los enviaban a Rusia , por lo que el personal del hospital regional infantil en la ciudad de Kherson comenzó a falsificar los registros médicos de los huérfanos para que pareciera que estaban demasiado enfermos para mudarse.

“Deliberadamente escribimos información falsa de que los niños estaban enfermos y no podían ser transportados”, dijo la Dra. Olga Pilyarska, jefa de cuidados intensivos. “Teníamos miedo de que (los rusos) se enteraran… (pero) decidimos que salvaríamos a los niños a toda costa”.

A lo largo de la guerra, los rusos han sido acusados de deportar niños ucranianos a Rusia o territorios controlados por Rusia para criarlos como propios. Al menos 1.000 niños fueron secuestrados de escuelas y orfanatos en la región de Kherson durante los ocho meses de ocupación rusa del área, dicen las autoridades locales. Aún se desconoce su paradero.

Pero los residentes dicen que incluso más niños habrían desaparecido si no hubiera sido por los esfuerzos de algunos miembros de la comunidad que arriesgaron sus vidas para esconder a tantos niños como pudieron.

En el hospital de Kherson, el personal inventó enfermedades para 11 bebés abandonados bajo su cuidado, para que no tuvieran que entregarlos al orfanato donde sabían que les darían documentos rusos y posiblemente se los llevarían. Un bebé tenía “sangrado pulmonar”, otro “convulsiones incontrolables” y otro necesitaba “ventilación artificial”, dijo Pilyarska sobre los registros falsos.

En las afueras de Kherson, en el pueblo de Stepanivka, Volodymyr Sahaidak, director de un centro de rehabilitación social y psicológica, también falsificaba documentos para ocultar a 52 niños huérfanos y vulnerables. El hombre de 61 años colocó a algunos de los niños con siete miembros de su personal, otros fueron llevados con parientes lejanos y algunos de los mayores se quedaron con él, dijo. “Parecía que si no escondía a mis hijos, simplemente me los quitarían”, dijo.

Pero moverlos no fue fácil. Después de que Rusia ocupara Kherson y gran parte de la región en marzo, comenzaron a separar a los huérfanos en los puestos de control, lo que obligó a Sahaidak a ser creativo sobre cómo transportarlos. En un caso, falsificó registros que decían que un grupo de niños había recibido tratamiento en el hospital y su tía los llevaba para reunirse con su madre, que estaba embarazada de nueve meses y los esperaba al otro lado del río, dijo. .

Si bien Sahaidak logró evitar a los rusos, no todos los niños tuvieron la misma suerte. En el orfanato de Kherson, donde el hospital habría enviado a los 11 bebés, unos 50 niños fueron evacuados en octubre y supuestamente llevados a Crimea, que Rusia anexó ilegalmente en 2014, dijeron a The Associated Press un guardia de seguridad de la institución y vecinos.

“Llegó un autobús con la inscripción Z (un símbolo pintado en los vehículos rusos) y se los llevaron”, dijo Anastasiia Kovalenko, que vive cerca.

Al comienzo de la invasión, un grupo de ayuda local trató de esconder a los niños en una iglesia, pero los rusos los encontraron varios meses después, los devolvieron al orfanato y luego los evacuaron, dijeron los lugareños.

A principios de este año, The Associated Press informó que Rusia está tratando de dar a miles de niños ucranianos a familias rusas para su crianza o adopción. La AP descubrió que los funcionarios han deportado a niños ucranianos a Rusia o territorios controlados por Rusia sin consentimiento, les mintieron que sus padres no los querían, los usaron para propaganda y les dieron familias y ciudadanía rusas.

El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra, un grupo de expertos con sede en Washington, dice que los funcionarios rusos están llevando a cabo una campaña deliberada de despoblación en las partes ocupadas de Ucrania y deportando niños bajo la apariencia de planes de rehabilitación médica y programas de adopción.

Las autoridades rusas han dicho repetidamente que trasladar niños a Rusia tiene como objetivo protegerlos de las hostilidades. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia ha rechazado las afirmaciones de que el país está confiscando y deportando a los niños. Ha notado que las autoridades están buscando familiares de niños sin padres que se quedaron en Ucrania para encontrar oportunidades para enviarlos a casa cuando sea posible.

La defensora de los derechos del niño de Rusia, Maria Lvova-Belova, supervisó personalmente el traslado de cientos de huérfanos de las regiones de Ucrania controladas por Rusia para su adopción por familias rusas. Ha afirmado que a algunos de los niños se les ofreció la oportunidad de regresar a Ucrania, pero se negaron a hacerlo. Su declaración no pudo ser verificada de forma independiente.

El asesor regional de protección infantil de Europa y Asia Central de UNICEF, Aaron Greenberg, dijo que hasta que se pueda verificar el destino de los padres u otros parientes cercanos de un niño, se considera que cada niño separado tiene parientes cercanos vivos, y las autoridades deben realizar una evaluación. los países donde se encuentran los niños.

La seguridad local y nacional y las fuerzas del orden están buscando a los niños que fueron trasladados, pero aún no saben qué les sucedió, dijo Galina Lugova, jefa de la administración militar de Kherson. “No sabemos el destino de estos niños… no sabemos dónde están los niños de los orfanatos o de nuestras instituciones educativas, y esto es un problema”, dijo.

Por ahora, gran parte de la carga recae en los lugareños para encontrarlos y llevarlos a casa.

En julio, los rusos llevaron a 15 niños desde el frente en la cercana región de Mykolaiv al centro de rehabilitación de Sahaidak y luego a Rusia, dijo. Con la ayuda de extranjeros y voluntarios, logró localizarlos y llevarlos a Georgia, dijo. Sahaidak no proporcionó más detalles sobre la operación por temor a ponerla en peligro, pero dijo que se espera que los niños regresen a Ucrania en las próximas semanas.

Para algunos, la amenaza de Rusia de deportar niños ha traído resultados inesperados. En octubre, cuando había señales de que los rusos se estaban retirando, Tetiana Pavelko, enfermera del hospital infantil, temía que se llevaran a los bebés con ellos. Incapaz de tener hijos propios, la mujer de 43 años corrió a la sala y adoptó a una niña de 10 meses.

Pavelko se secó las lágrimas de alegría de las mejillas y dijo que nombró a la bebé Kira en honor a una mártir cristiana. “Ayudó a la gente, sanó y realizó muchos milagros”, dijo. 











Ukrainians hid orphaned children from Russian deportation


KHERSON, Ukraine (AP) — Hours after Russia invaded Ukraine in February, health staff at a children’s hospital in the south started secretly planning how to save the babies. Russians were suspected of seizing orphan children and sending them to Russia , so staff at the children’s regional...




apnews.com


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No nos mientas, este es el set de rodaje del remake de Loca Academia de Policia.














Kiev's Attractive New Police Force Told to Pose for Selfies with Civilians


When 2,000 new police officers were sworn into duty in Kiev last Saturday, Ukrainians couldn't help noticing how attractive the recruits — a quarter of them women — looked.




hyperallergic.com


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*El minorista sueco H&M, propietario de la segunda cadena de tiendas de ropa más grande de Europa, que opera en Rusia desde 2009, confirmó el cierre de todas las tiendas en Rusia, informa el servicio de prensa de H&M.*


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1284090
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284091
> 
> 
> Los policias municipales de Kiev, con sus uniformes amerikanski, modelo 2015, todos al frente, jojojo !!!.



La cosa se va a poner chunga cuando empiecen a ver bomberos y Herchainah...


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

El petróleo ha bajado a su nivel anterior a la invasión de Ucrania. el hijoPutin seguramente está empezando a sudar ahora.


----------



## Xan Solo (7 Dic 2022)

De El territorio del Lince, sobre el tope a precios del petróleo ruso: 





__





El territorio del Lince







elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com





*Pero el Occidente colectivo aplica una lógica mafiosa. No solo roban las reservas de otros países, sino que establecen sus propios precios de compra para los productos de otros países. Porque nadie asegura que esto es "temporal", al igual que ya han dicho que en caso de que se solucione la crisis de Ucrania "algunas sanciones" contra Rusia se mantendrán.*

...

* La OPEP, con el apoyo ruso, ya ha dicho que nada de nada, que lo que plantea la banda de piratas occidental es "una medida antimercado que podría acabar utilizando contra cualquier productor". China, India e Indonesia, por ejemplo, ya se han manifestado en contra de la medida de los piratas occidentales.

¿Cuál va a ser la respuesta rusa a la banda de piratas? Seguramente, doble. Por un lado, la ya anunciada negativa a vender en el precio impuesto; por otro, utilizar petroleros y compañías de seguros no occidentales. De hecho, ya se sabe que Rusia tiene una flota de "petroleros en la sombra", 109 petroleros en total, destinada para ello. Se dice que lo que necesita Rusia es un total de 240 petroleros en la actualidad, por lo que contando con los que ya tiene en activo los piratas occidentales no pueden estar dando palmas de contento con su medida.

La cosa está así: si Rusia cede, los precios mundiales del petróleo (ahora en 81 dólares) caerán, lo que beneficia a los piratas, lo que molestará sobremanera al resto de productores de Oriente Próximo, África y América Latina; si no cede, el precio del petróleo aumentará*

Mi opinión:

Creo recordar que Rusia decía que por encima de 65 le valía (hace 10 o 15 años era lo que se comentaba). Por eso -pienso- el hecho de poner el precio en 60 era también un guiño de la UE a Rusia... ahogarla, pero poquito, intentar que vuelva al redil la oveja díscola... Si le ponen un precio máximo ridículo, no podría funcionar, si le pones un precio máximo que Rusia podría llegar a aceptar, el juego puede continuar...

Pero Rusia ha dicho NIET. Se ha preparado para romper el bloqueo por otros medios... y eso arrastra a otros problemas. Con ocasión de la "guerra contra el terror" el tráfico marítimo internacional ha sido monitorizado por Occidente, con la aquiescencia de todo el mundo. El paraíso globalista. Hasta los piratas somalíes cobraban en Londres. Lloyds era Londres, los seguros se hacían en Londres, las piratadas se gestaban en Londres...

Hoy en día ese epicentro de poder mangonear que era la City se está yendo al carajo. Y es posible que a la UE tampoco le importe demasiado. Es otra respuesta colateral al empecinamiento occidental. Una especie de rabieta infantil de "lo quiero todo", en vez de ceder partes y vivir todos bien. 

¿A quiénes les va bien? A los fabricantes de armas... por ahora. Estos no son los tiempos de la guerra fría, y la gente se pregunta si los pecados de Rusia son no ser gay friendly... ¿porqué no hacemos lo mismo con Arabia Saudí o con Qatar? Porque lo de comunista sólo se le puede aplicar a China... y tampoco es que nos preocupe demasiado.

Occidente se ha pasado de frenada apoyando a nazis para hostigar a Rusia, y de pronto se encuentra con una respuesta larga, lenta y frustrante como es todo lo que hacen los rusos. Y en esa olla que se está cociendo en Rusia al socaire de las sanciones y los desplantes de occidente no estoy muy seguro de qué se está cocinando, pero estoy convencido de que no nos va a gustar, y que será un mundo menos seguro y menos libre -para todos- que el mundo del que venimos. 

Nunca nos han mentido tanto, desde tantos frentes, y buscando una sumisión ideológica tan absoluta. Ni siquiera en tiempos nacionalcatólicos la "verdad" era tan teledirigida.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Dic 2022)

Pequeña actualizacion al norte de la ciudad de Donetsk. A pesar de la existencia de videos de rusos bombardeando la mina Butovka a fines de agosto, los últimos ataques posicionales en este eje confirmaron que la mina está bajo el control total de Rusia, mientras que #UkrainianArmy estableció una nueva línea de defensa a su alrededor.
Además, después de varios meses de combates, las fuerzas del #EjércitoRuso y la #RPD rompieron las defensas del #EjércitoUcraniano al sur de Yakovlivka y entraron en la ciudad que estaba casi desocupada por las fuerzas ucranianas. Las operaciones combinadas continúan en el área.


El día 287 de combates comenzó con #RussianArmy y #DPR cruzando el canal de agua al oeste de Kurdyumivka y avanzando hacia Bila Hora. Algunos kilómetros al sur, las tropas tomaron el control del tramo restante del ferrocarril al norte de Mayorsk.



Al tener esta área, RF ahora puede atacar AFU a lo largo del terreno elevado hacia la mina de sal y así aislar toda la parte sureste de Soledar, incluida Bakhmustske.
AFU tuvo que retirarse a Vesle, pero no hay una ruta de suministro adecuada, por lo que espero que abandonen las afueras de Bilohorivke y Vesele a continuación.


Por si a alguien le quedaban dudas:
Merkel dijo que los acuerdos de Minsk fueron un intento de "dar tiempo a Ucrania"


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El minorista sueco H&M, propietario de la segunda cadena de tiendas de ropa más grande de Europa, que opera en Rusia desde 2009, confirmó el cierre de todas las tiendas en Rusia, informa el servicio de prensa de H&M.*



Explicanos de forma mas o menos racional que tiene de malo la salida de H&M de Rusia (o de las Fiji).

Sera porque soy un askazo de pijo y tal, pero esa ropa es una puta mierda en términos absolutos y la empresa va como el culo, confirmado que su modelo de negocio esta mas muerto que tu cerebro...

Además, es competidor directo de Inditex, con lo que nos tendría que alegrar que salga de un mercado grande. Si Inditex sale, H&M tiene que salir. Lo que es malo para H&M es bueno para España.

PS: hostia, perdona, me había olvidado que eres un cuate pancho; mira, esto de abajo se llama grafico de cotización de la acción de H&M; SEK es corona sueca (la divisa sueca) y es un acrónimo compuesto por SE (Sverige, que es Suecia en sueco; sueco es el idioma que hablan en Suecia) y K (krona, que es corona en sueco). La acción cotiza en lereles suecos porque la acción se negocia en Estocolmo (la capital de Suecia).

Aupa, bro, que te lo mereces todo, joder...


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Mina alemana, haciendo volar a in BMP ruso y a varios infantes.


----------



## Argentium (7 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La Marina USA aceptará más reclutas con aptitudes inferiores en medio de la crisis de personal
> 
> *"La Armada de EEUU aceptará a partir de ahora más reclutas con aptitudes inferiores
> al agravarse la crisis de reclutamiento, informaron medios estadounidenses."*
> ...



Eso también lo han hecho, y hace muchos años, bajar el Coeficiente Intelectual por que no conseguian personal en las Fuerzas de Tierra españolas, se bajo el índice a 70, y lo sé de primera mano, y repito, fue hace unos 15 años, saludos.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

Lo pagarán caro:


----------



## Argentium (7 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Rusia avisa, como ya avisara en el 2014...
> 
> *Lavrov advierte de una posible colisión entre potencias nucleares a causa de la política de EE.UU.*
> 
> ...



Cuantas advertencias son necesarias?? Cuantas son consideradas convenientes?? Por que por advertir, ya han advertido 50 veces, pierden la fuerza por la boca, están jugando a perder, hoy hablan en la CNN que los ucra les plantan cuando quieran drones kamikase en la mismisima Plaza Roja, visto lo visto estos días en los ataques a las bases aereas no es una estupidez, están crecidos y se nota.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Cuantas advertencias son necesarias?? Cuantas son consideradas convenientes?? Por que por advertir, ya han advertido 50 veces, pierden la fuerza por la boca, están jugando a perder, hoy hablan en la CNN que los ucra les plantan cuando quieran drones kamikase en la mismisima Plaza Roja, visto lo visto estos días en los ataques a las bases aereas no es una estupidez, están crecidos y se nota.



Al Pentágono también les plantaron un juguete en 2001…y puede repetirse…


----------



## manodura79 (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo pagarán caro:



¿Adiós COVID cero? Pues parece que los colorines dan resultado. Porque no creo que las condiciones hayan cambiado. Bueno, sí. Es que hay miedito a que millones de chinos dejen de remar. Sería el caos. Al final alguien está tomando nota y las movilizaciones irán a más.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Argentium (7 Dic 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> A mi está guerrica fake ya me aburre
> 
> Me bajo del hilo
> 
> ...



Y no se lo pierdan, el zar va a dar una vuelta en coche por el puente y ese coche es un Mercedes Benz¡¡¡ No hay coches de marcas rusas??? Un poquito de por favor¡¡¡


----------



## ccartech (7 Dic 2022)

La sangrienta batalla que libra Rusia contra la pequeña ciudad ucraniana de Bakhmut


Los enfrentamientos en ese pequeño poblado son cruentos y sin sentido




www.infobae.com


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (7 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Al Pentágono también les plantaron un juguete en 2001…y puede repetirse…



Ese sí fue un atentado terrorista, por tanto inesperado, lo otro es un acto de guerra que se la metieron hasta el fondo, no es comparable. Saludos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mina alemana, haciendo volar a in BMP ruso y a varios infantes.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Adiós COVID cero? Pues parece que los colorines dan resultado. Porque no creo que las condiciones hayan cambiado. Bueno, sí. Es que hay miedito a que millones de chinos dejen de remar. Sería el caos. Al final alguien está tomando nota y las movilizaciones irán a más.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Las fuentes primarias en el hilo de SARS. Es un desastre.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Ese sí fue un atentado terrorista, por tanto inesperado, lo otro es un acto de guerra que se la metieron hasta el fondo, no es comparable. Saludos



Un poco perdido en este mundo…de humos y espejos…


----------



## Jacobo Hering (7 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @rejon, no tienes bastante con tus 30 posts diarios en tu cuenta oficial para necesitar multicuentas?. Eres el forero estrella de CalvoLopez.



¿Perdón?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

el error está en tomarse en serio el imperio del powerpoint, no hablan como hombres con fidelidad a la palabra, hablan como vulgares trileros/estafadores siempre y en todo lugar.



Argentium dijo:


> Cuantas advertencias son necesarias?? Cuantas son consideradas convenientes?? Por que por advertir, ya han advertido 50 veces, pierden la fuerza por la boca, están jugando a perder, hoy hablan en la CNN que los ucra les plantan cuando quieran drones kamikase en la mismisima Plaza Roja, visto lo visto estos días en los ataques a las bases aereas no es una estupidez, están crecidos y se nota.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Los ucranianos escondieron a los niños huérfanos de la deportación rusa.*
> 
> 
> KHERSON, Ucrania (AP) — Horas después de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania en febrero, el personal de salud de un hospital infantil en el sur comenzó a planear en secreto cómo salvar a los bebés.
> ...



Dentro de nada esos niños estarán en el frente.


----------



## Pelamios1 (7 Dic 2022)

Atentos que viene la caza de brujas como en Alemania. Por cierto que afición tiene estos tios con quemar brujas, en la edad media más que la inquisición, durante el covid lo mismo y ahora golpistas prorusos. Los prorusos anti NWO y demás id preparando el petate para unos diás a la sombra.
Ya hice las maletas y he metido unos chorizos.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Explicanos de forma mas o menos racional que tiene de malo la salida de H&M de Rusia (o de las Fiji).
> 
> Sera porque soy un askazo de pijo y tal, pero esa ropa es una puta mierda en términos absolutos y la empresa va como el culo, confirmado que su modelo de negocio esta mas muerto que tu cerebro...
> 
> ...



Buff!! demasiada información le has dado al pingüino va a colapsar


----------



## Zepequenhô (7 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> ¿Perdón?



¿Tu eres otro multi de rejón? Porque te das por aludido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Dic 2022)

⚡El PMC "Wagner" mediante un feroz combate, noqueó al enemigo en el pueblo de Yakovlevka, al norte de Soleder. Por el momento continúan los combates en el área de Yakovlevka. Habiendo ganado un punto de apoyo en el pueblo, nuestras tropas podrán aumentar la presión sobre el grupo en Soledar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

esta invasion va a conducir a un destrozo en rusia enorme; la escoria gobernante que se ha pulido millardos en divisas en yates y putas, malversando incluso fondos para uniformes de invierno, dejando el ejercito ruso en un estado decrepito, donde solo funcionan los powerpoints, estan pidiendo un sacrificio inmenso, lanzando reclutas forzosos con una orden 227, a ser destrozados bajo unidades que operan bajo standar Otan.

a los trolls del kremlin el asunto les parecera bien pues son agentes del DRAK KHAN, pero que el resto de rusos si tiene algo de serrin en la sesera no vomitan de asco ante el paronama, habla muy mal de la putapenica condicion servil y criminosa de esa gente



Argentium dijo:


> Pues sí, y lo digo con pena, la mayoría está perdiendo los papeles, están rondando el ridículo con sus explicaciones de lo inexplicable, mientras el petróleo con* "certificado anglo-OTAN-UE" y todos los seguros legales para navegar* cotiza a 79 dólares, cuando hace dos días nos contaron como una gran inventiva del Kremlin, una salida "brillante", vender su petróleo a 79 dólares en un puerto perdido por el estrecho de Bering, ya ven, ni eso, pobres los soldados enviados a la carnicería del frente, con unos dirigentes que no saben ni a que juegan, mientras mueren los hijos del pueblo, sus familias estarán con la furia contenida, de momento, esto es TRAICION, es ya muy evidente, saludos.


----------



## ZARGON (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (7 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Otro también repitiendo la tras invent. Espectacular. Tú tampoco sabes ni porque lo dices. Pero ale a hacer el loro.



Todos sabemos que la historia empezo en febrero de 2022, verdad?


----------



## Argentium (7 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1283965
> 
> 
> Según Military Chronicle las Fuerzas de Ucrania registraron un aumento sin precedentes en el número de heridos en las zonas de Kupyansky, Gorlovka y en los combates por Bakhmut.
> ...



Y los rusos, en la otra parte, salen indemnes o como va eso?? Seamos serios, más viendo los últimos acontecimientos, los otros no son mancos, esto es una carnicería en toda regla para todas las partes, a mi personalmente no me congratula y menos me alegra toda esta masacre de gente en nombre de grandes intereses de otros, intereses geopolíticos de participes que además lo miran de lejos, saludos.


----------



## Elimina (7 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Rusia ha creado una flota clandestina de barcos para transportar petróleo*
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283103



...de tal forma que los países europeos respiran aliviados


----------



## Jacobo Hering (7 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Tu eres otro multi de rejón? Porque te das por aludido.



No, no soy multinick de rejón.
Tú de quién eres multinick?


----------



## wireless1980 (7 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Claro, "Fuck the EU" nunca se dijo.
> 
> Haz un favor a la humanidad, pide ayuda profesional y empieza a medicarte.



Se dicen muchas cosas continuamente. ¿Y? Pide tu ayuda si vas haciendo caso a cada frase que suelta cualquiera. Pero de verdad, tiene que ser terrible ser tu.


----------



## dabuti (7 Dic 2022)

Caquita en el Pentágono.










El Pentágono alerta sobre la nueva capacidad nuclear hipersónica china


El nuevo informe anual del Departamento de Defensa norteamericano sobre la República Popular China explica por qué sus armas hipersónicas son tan peligrosas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## wireless1980 (7 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Todos sabemos que la historia empezo en febrero de 2022, verdad?



Efectivamente. Con la invasión de Ukrania. 
Si quieres podemos ir al 2014 con el intento de Rusia de poner a su títere o de estos años de continuos ataques terroristas, financiación de mercenarios y demás para causar terror en Ukrania. 
Dime, ¿por donde quieres empezar a revisar el despropósito Ruso?


----------



## bigmaller (7 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Se dicen muchas cosas continuamente. ¿Y? Pide tu ayuda si vas haciendo caso a cada frase que suelta cualquiera. Pero de verdad, tiene que ser terrible ser tu.



No hay mayor sordo que el que no quiere oir. 

Europa está acabada. Y con frases como ésta, se constata la sordera de europa ante los hechos...

" A cada frase que suelta cualquiera.... " Antes sentia pena por europa. Ahora es indiferencia. 

Toca morir.


----------



## bigmaller (7 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Efectivamente. Con la invasión de Ukrania.
> Si quieres podemos ir al 2014 con el intento de Rusia de poner a su títere o de estos años de continuos ataques terroristas, financiación de mercenarios y demás para causar terror en Ukrania.
> Dime, ¿por donde quieres empezar a revisar el despropósito Ruso?



El "titere ruso" Estaba puesto... . 

Una pena.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Y los rusos, en la otra parte, salen indemnes o como va eso??



Pues no lo sé. Si quiero/necesito leer lo malos que son o les va a los rusos, me basta con poner la TV. Aquí estoy por tener otras fuentes.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 16.00 horas del 7 de diciembre de 2022

Las unidades de asalto PMC de Vagner están atravesando la defensa AFU en y alrededor de Bakhmut. Continúan los combates callejeros en Opytne y en las afueras de Kleshcheyevka.

El enemigo fue desalojado de la aldea durante el asalto a los 10 bastiones de Ogshbir en Yakovlevka, al este de Soledar. Actualmente se está llevando a cabo un barrido del asentamiento.

En la zona de Bakhmut, el comando de las AFU intentó un contraataque en Opytne. La ofensiva fue rechazada. Veintidós mercenarios y varios vehículos blindados se desplazaron para reforzar las posiciones en la zona del pueblo.

▪ También llegaron unidades de la Legión Extranjera, en número variable, a Druzhba, Chasov Yar, Predtechino, Kramatorsk, Stupochki y Dylyevka.

▪ Las unidades de defensa antiaérea de la 93ª brigada mecanizada de la división de misiles antiaéreos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se han desplegado en las afueras del sur de Bajmut, mientras que los sistemas de defensa antiaérea de corto alcance Crotale se han desplegado en Chasov Yar.





__





Cargando…






t.me


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)

BERLÍN, 7 de diciembre. /TASS/. Los acuerdos de Minsk se firmaron para "dar tiempo a Ucrania" para fortalecer al país, dijo la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel (en el cargo de 2005 a 2021) en una entrevista con el diario Zeit publicada este miércoles.

"El acuerdo de Minsk de 2014 fue un intento de darle tiempo a Ucrania. También aprovechó este tiempo para fortalecerse como se puede ver hoy. La Ucrania de 2014-2015 no es la Ucrania moderna", dijo el político.

Según ella, "estaba claro para todos" que el conflicto se había estancado y que el problema no se había resuelto "pero esto fue precisamente lo que le dio a Ucrania un tiempo invaluable". Expresó dudas de que en ese momento los estados de la OTAN hubieran podido apoyar a Kiev en la medida en que lo hacen ahora.

Merkel era la canciller alemana cuando ocurrió el golpe de estado de 2014 en Ucrania y con su participación se concluyeron los acuerdos de Minsk para resolver el conflicto de Donbass.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Alemania declaró que Ucrania no podía limitar sus acciones a su territorio (de hecho, aprobó todos los bombardeos y ataques terroristas) y también anunció que desplegaría SAM Patriot en territorio polaco.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## fulcrum29smt (7 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> BERLÍN, 7 de diciembre. /TASS/. Los acuerdos de Minsk se firmaron para "dar tiempo a Ucrania" para fortalecer al país, dijo la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel (en el cargo de 2005 a 2021) en una entrevista con el diario Zeit publicada este miércoles.
> 
> "El acuerdo de Minsk de 2014 fue un intento de darle tiempo a Ucrania. También aprovechó este tiempo para fortalecerse como se puede ver hoy. La Ucrania de 2014-2015 no es la Ucrania moderna", dijo el político.
> 
> ...



Merkel siempre ha sido una hdlgp de mucho cuidado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

el 2º mejor ejercito del mundo

DEP


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> https://www.abc.es › internacional › detenidos-ultraderechistas-sospechosos-planear-golpe-alemania-20221207093538-nt.html
> *Detenidos 25 ultraderechistas sospechosos de planear un golpe en Alemania*
> HoyActualizado a las 09:36h. Las fuerzas de seguridad de Alemania han arrestado este miércoles a 25 miembros de un grupo ultraderechista no identificado sospechosos de planificar un golpe de Estado ...
> 
> ...



Los progres también nos llaman a nosotros ultraderechistas o extrema derecha. También a veces comunistas o de extrema izquierda, así que lo que digan de esa gente presuntamente golpista, lo tomo con pinzas.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Los progres también nos llaman a nosotros ultraderechistas o extrema derecha. También a veces comunistas o de extrema izquierda, así que lo que digan de esa gente presuntamente golpista, lo tomo con pinzas.



Eso es otra variante de los colorines, se llaman candidatos manchues.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Condenado a 12 años de cárcel el abad de una iglesia de la COU por "pasar información sobre posiciones del ejército ucraniano" en las ciudades de Lisychansk y Severodonetsk, anteriormente ocupadas, según el SBU

El sacerdote fue detenido en abril, acusado de transmitir datos sobre posiciones de combate de las fuerzas de ocupación ucranianas. El SBU especificó que otro sacerdote de Luhansk de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana es buscado en el caso de traición.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vladimirovich (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Papa dice que en Ucrania se repite la historia del exterminio judío.*
> El Papa Francisco aseguró hoy que "la historia se repite" en *Ucrania* al recordar el aniversario de la llamada "operación Reinhard", el nombre en clave del plan secreto que los nazis pusieron en marcha en la Segunda Guerra Mundial para exterminar a los judíos polacos.
> 
> "El lunes pasado, el centro de Relaciones Católico-Judías de la Universidad Católica de Lublin conmemoró el aniversario de la 'Operación Reinhardt', que provocó el exterminio de casi dos millones de víctimas, en su mayoría de origen judío, durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Que el recuerdo de este horrible suceso inspire en todos intenciones y acciones en favor de la paz", dijo durante la audiencia general.
> ...



Han bajado de 6 a 2 millones?, esta nueva cifra es oficial?.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso es otra variante de los colorines, se llaman candidatos manchues.



Ese nombre lo recuerdo por la película, el remake. Y era un títere de los chinos, de ahí lo de 'manchú'.


----------



## Elimina (7 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Se dicen muchas cosas continuamente. ¿Y? Pide tu ayuda si vas haciendo caso a cada frase que suelta cualquiera. Pero de verdad, tiene que ser terrible ser tu.



Bueno, es verdad que Vika Nuland vale menos que cualquier pedo que yo me pueda tirar, pero de ahí a llamarla "cualquiera"... organizó un Euromaidán y les compró con galletas, puso a un gobierno pelele en Urukraina, y ahora se cree que es la nancy pelosi viajera para ir provocando a gente que no comprende. No sé, a mí me parece lo bastante peligrosa como para no llamarla "cualquiera"...


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Los países de la UE piden a la Comisión Europea que ajuste las sanciones a Rusia - Financial Times
Los países europeos, encabezados por Alemania y Francia, han pedido a la Comisión Europea que ajuste las sanciones impuestas a Rusia para restablecer las exportaciones de alimentos desde este país.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

"Pensábamos que los rusos iban a matarnos a todos": así relató un mercenario británico la guerra de Ucrania

Joseph MacDonald habla de los ataques aéreos en sus primeros días en Ucrania, de los ataques rusos con misiles contra su base.
"Quiero advertir a cualquiera que quiera ir a Ucrania: que no piense que será fácil y sencillo. Quienquiera que esté luchando contra los rusos es bombardeado constante y duramente. La artillería golpea constantemente".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Considero a Rafael Poch, uno de los últimos corresponsales y analistas. Puedo no estar de acuerdo con él, pero este artículo es imprescindible. Lo pego completo en spoiler, extraído de aquí. NOS TOMAN POR IDIOTAS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Kiev amenaza con atacar objetivos rusos, incluso en Siberia, Financial Times

Tras los ataques a aeródromos cerca de Saratov, Ryazan y Kursk, un "asesor de defensa anónimo de Kiev" declaró a un periódico estadounidense.
"No tenemos limitaciones de distancia y pronto podremos alcanzar cualquier objetivo en territorio ruso, incluso en Siberia", citó el FT al "asesor" ucraniano, que afirmó que este tipo de ataques podrían repetirse.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ese nombre lo recuerdo por la película, el remake. Y era un títere de los chinos, de ahí lo de 'manchú'.



Es un clásico de la guerra fria, el remake es penoso, en la original de Frankenheimer de 1962, los malos eran los coreanos. La película dio la definición del asesino manejado por el gobierno que sirve de cabeza de turco, como Oswald, James Earl Ray, Sirhan B. Sirhan o Mark David Chapman


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Fortaleza sobre ruedas: qué tareas realiza un tren blindado del Distrito Militar Occidental durante una operación especial

Un tren especial armado hasta los dientes. Los soldados van armados con armas ligeras, desde subfusiles hasta ametralladoras de gran calibre. También hay un cañón antiaéreo para destruir objetivos aéreos y terrestres. El calibre principal es un cañón doble de 23 mm situado en el tren. También hay posiciones de francotirador. Los artilleros están en alerta. Hay algo más que paisaje al otro lado de la ventana. Atención al detalle y minuciosidad.

A pesar de su formidable aspecto, las principales tareas del tren especial son, en primer lugar, el reconocimiento técnico, la retirada de minas y, en caso necesario, la restauración de las carreteras destruidas. Y un potente conjunto de armas permite al personal operar incluso en las condiciones más difíciles.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Lymansky, Kupyansky y Yuzhno-Donetsky, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las AFU - resumen

▪ En el frente Krasno-Limansky, las tropas rusas siguen llevando a cabo ofensivas, en el curso de las cuales han ocupado líneas y posiciones más ventajosas. Más de 130 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP y un vehículo fueron destruidos durante el día.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, en las zonas de Olshana, Kislovka, Berestovoye en la provincia de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye en la LNR, se frustraron los intentos del enemigo de atacar las posiciones rusas. Fueron destruidos hasta 70 combatientes ucranianos, BMP, MT-LB, 2 SAU 2S-1 "Gvozdika" y 3 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, se frustraron los intentos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de contraatacar en las zonas de Pershe Travnya, Kurdyumovka, Kleshcheyevka y Maiorsk DNR. Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y una camioneta fueron destruidos durante el día en esta dirección.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, el enemigo intentó sin éxito recuperar el terreno perdido en las zonas de Novomayorske, Vladimirovka y Novopolsk DNR. Las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas fueron empujadas de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a 100 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 2 BMP, un APC y 4 vehículos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23776









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Buff!! demasiada información le has dado al pingüino va a colapsar



Soy un HDLGP, si...


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

El "héroe" ucraniano - piloto perdedor y fanático del as nazi "KARAYA" - primer piloto de caza del mundo derribado por un UAV Geranio a baja altitud

Un piloto ucraniano de la Luftwaffe que publicó ayer una foto sangrienta se llama a sí mismo con orgullo Hartmann, el as de la aviación alemana de Hitler.
Resulta que se trata del mismo mayor de las AFU Vadim Voroshilov, que se ha convertido en el hazmerreír del mundo, es el primer y hasta ahora único piloto del mundo que ha perdido un caza en una "batalla aérea" con un UAV kamikaze "Geran" ("Shahid").
El "As" ucraniano consiguió cambiar su MiG-29 por una maceta de "Geranio" en los cielos de la región de Vinnitsa en octubre.
Y mientras tanto, su instagram pinta un montón de heroicos "re-moguls" ficticios. Sí, no hay nazismo en Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Ese sí fue un atentado terrorista, por tanto inesperado, lo otro es un acto de guerra que se la metieron hasta el fondo, no es comparable. Saludos



La línea que separa los atentados terroristas de las acciones bélicas se está haciendo cada vez más tenue.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es un clásico de la guerra fria, el remake es penoso, en la original de Frankenheimer de 1962, los malos eran los coreanos. La película dio la definición del asesino manejado por el gobierno que sirve de cabeza de turco, como Oswald, James Earl Ray, Sirhan B. Sirhan o Mark David Chapman



Tengo como asignatura pendiente ver la original, suelen ser mejores. Gracias.


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es un clásico de la guerra fria, el remake es penoso, en la original de Frankenheimer de 1962, los malos eran los coreanos. La película dio la definición del asesino manejado por el gobierno que sirve de cabeza de turco, como Oswald, James Earl Ray, Sirhan B. Sirhan o Mark David Chapman



Muy buena esa peli


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

"Camino a ninguna parte": soldados prisioneros de las AFU hablan de órdenes absurdas de los mandos y de la falta de voluntad de los líderes para organizar cualquier suministro.

▪ "Nos pidieron que nos rindiéramos y lo hicimos. La guerra fue un disparate total. No había suministros, nos daban 'desayunos' constantemente", declaró Artem Kovalenko, cautivo de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.
▪ "Nos enviaron a Gran Bretaña para formarnos, pero no nos enseñaron nada útil. Se dijo a los chicos que se rindieran, se rindieron, y yo levanté inmediatamente la mano que tenía trescientos. Inmediatamente recibí atención médica. Desde el principio supimos que nos arrojaban como carne de cañón. El comandante no estaba con nosotros, estaba sentado a lo lejos y amenazaba con dispararnos", admitió Sergei Kostyachuk, combatiente cautivo de las AFU.
▪ Dirigiéndose a sus camaradas, el militar de las AFU les instó a deponer las armas y a no participar en más operaciones de combate. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Camino a ninguna parte": soldados prisioneros de las AFU hablan de órdenes absurdas de los mandos y de la falta de voluntad de los líderes para organizar cualquier suministro.
> 
> ▪ "Nos pidieron que nos rindiéramos y lo hicimos. La guerra fue un disparate total. No había suministros, nos daban 'desayunos' constantemente", declaró Artem Kovalenko, cautivo de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.
> ▪ "Nos enviaron a Gran Bretaña para formarnos, pero no nos enseñaron nada útil. Se dijo a los chicos que se rindieran, se rindieron, y yo levanté inmediatamente la mano que tenía trescientos. Inmediatamente recibí atención médica. Desde el principio supimos que nos arrojaban como carne de cañón. El comandante no estaba con nosotros, estaba sentado a lo lejos y amenazaba con dispararnos", admitió Sergei Kostyachuk, combatiente cautivo de las AFU.
> ...



No eran una raza superior ? Si parece un vendedor de alfombras de Fez.


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Bueno, es verdad que Vika Nuland vale menos que cualquier pedo que yo me pueda tirar, pero de ahí a llamarla "cualquiera"... organizó un Euromaidán y les compró con galletas, puso a un gobierno pelele en Urukraina, y ahora se cree que es la nancy pelosi viajera para ir provocando a gente que no comprende. No sé, a mí me parece lo bastante peligrosa como para no llamarla "cualquiera"...



Y fue la que amenazó a Putin ,en su última visita a Moscú, días antes que Rusia
presentara a la OTAN el 'no ultimátum'...No. No es cualquiera. Es la representante
principal del Estado profundo.
No parece casualidad que estuviera con el cómico la misma noche de los drones
al interior de Rusia.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Ese el tema. Toda la estrategia ucraniana es propagandistica, no por motivos militares.
> 
> ¿De qué les sirve dañar un avión con capacidad nuclear si nunca te van a lanzar una arma nuclear? ¿De qué les sirve dañar el puente de Crimea, si el abastecimiento ya se hace por tierra desde que se anexaron Jersón? Y como estas, cientos.
> 
> Más les valdría usar ese dron en atacar la artillería que les está destrozando en Bajmut, por ejemplo. Quizás así salven a algunos de sus soldados. Dañando un avión que está a 700 km y que no iba a ser usado, no van a salvar ni uno.



Quizás sea algo más que propaganda. A los yankis les interesa asegurarse de que un ataque así es posible, para cuando llegue el día en que tengan que hacerlo en serio y masivamente. Al fin y al cabo Farlopensky es su títere.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y fue la que amenazó a Putin ,en su última visita a Moscú, días antes que Rusia
> presentara a la OTAN el 'no ultimátum'...No. No es cualquiera. Es la representante
> principal del Estado profundo.
> No parece casualidad que estuviera con el cómico la misma noche de los drones
> al interior de Rusia.



Nuland y Blinken son nietos de JUDIOS UKRANIANOS

el estado profundo esta en manos de este tipo de gentuza, como Yanet Yelen, cuya familia tambien viene de judios que se fueron del Imperio Ruso, lo mismo sucede con muchos de los que mandan en Israhelll

son todos la misma secta mafiosa tironucable


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *Las difíciles perspectivas de negociación en el conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania*
> por Maurizio Boni
> 
> Si bien es cierto que desde hace semanas se mantienen contactos confidenciales entre Washington y Moscú con el fin de identificar puntos comunes útiles para iniciar una posible negociación, es innegable que el golpe ha sido servido por los estadounidenses o, mejor dicho, por una parte de su administración de forma totalmente inesperada.
> ...



Llevan engañando a los rusos desde 1991, me da que lo van a volver a hacer.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Starobel
Situación a las 14.00 horas del 7 de diciembre de 2022*

No hay cambios significativos en la dirección de Starobelsk. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas intentan abrirse paso en algunas partes del frente con fuerzas reducidas, sin comprometer sus recursos principales.

Al mismo tiempo, la actividad de las comunicaciones por radio ha disminuido en todo el frente, lo que puede deberse al cambio al modo de silencio radiofónico en preparación de una ofensiva a gran escala.

En el tramo Kupyan-Svatovsky, grupos de asalto del 2º batallón de la 14ª Ombra, apoyados por el 32º batallón consolidado de la TRO de las AFU planean una ofensiva en la línea Liman 1-Sinkovka. Cálculos de UAV de Petropavlovka realizan reconocimiento de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa.

▪ Al oeste de Kislovka y Yagodnoye están equipados puestos de observación de la 103ª obr TRO, en Petropavlovka y al suroeste de Pervomayskoye - la 14ª ombra, y en Stelmakhovka - la 92ª ombra y unidades REER de las AFU.

En el sector de Liman, las unidades de asalto del 25º OVDBR de las AFU continúan sus intentos de asaltar las posiciones de las tropas rusas en Ploshchanka y el tramo de la carretera Makiivka-Ploshchanka para seguir llegando a Krasnorechensky.

Para llevar a cabo la ofensiva, 50 hombres del 125º batallón del TRO de la 113ª brigada han sido redesplegados a la zona de Nevskoye, mientras que la rotación se ha llevado a cabo en los puntos de apoyo del 3º batallón de la 25ª brigada. Las posiciones de la 66ª Brigada en Kolodesi han sido abastecidas con APC Milan y ametralladoras de gran calibre.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas atacan las líneas ucranianas en dirección a Krasnopopovka. Como resultado de los combates, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron siete bastiones del pelotón al suroeste de Ploshchanka.

Subunidades de la 25ª OVDBr realizaron otro intento infructuoso de contraataque al oeste de Krasnopopovka. Sin embargo, la ofensiva se vio frustrada por el intenso fuego de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pues sí, y lo digo con pena, la mayoría está perdiendo los papeles, están rondando el ridículo con sus explicaciones de lo inexplicable, mientras el petróleo con* "certificado anglo-OTAN-UE" y todos los seguros legales para navegar* cotiza a 79 dólares, cuando hace dos días nos contaron como una gran inventiva del Kremlin, una salida "brillante", vender su petróleo a 79 dólares en un puerto perdido por el estrecho de Bering, ya ven, ni eso, pobres los soldados enviados a la carnicería del frente, con unos dirigentes que no saben ni a que juegan, mientras mueren los hijos del pueblo, sus familias estarán con la furia contenida, de momento, esto es TRAICION, es ya muy evidente, saludos.



Ocurrirá como en 2014 que los que nos insultaban cuando dijimos que Rusia abandonaría las repúblicas se comieron sus palabras.

La realidad es así de dura.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

De las declaraciones de Putin sobre la movilización.

1. Actualmente no es necesaria una segunda oleada de movilización.
2. de las 300.000 personas movilizadas, 150.000 ya están en la zona del SMO y realizando misiones de combate. (La cifra no tiene en cuenta los voluntarios adicionales ni las PMC).
3. Hay casos de deserción y abandono de posiciones (500º) en la zona SAS, pero no son de carácter masivo.
4. En cuanto a los problemas en la zona SMO que eran y serán, es necesario tener retroalimentación para resolver estos problemas (pista para los comandantes militares).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Snowball (7 Dic 2022)

250 Abrahams para Polonia 









U.S. approves potential sale $3.75 billion of M1A1 Abrams tanks to Poland


The U.S. State Department has approved a potential sale of 116 General Dynamics made M1A1 Abrams tanks, other vehicles and munitions to Poland in a deal valued at up to $3.75 billion, the Pentagon said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Los nuevos territorios y el Mar de Azov pasaron a ser rusos (c) Putin

Pero está la cuestión de la desocupación de los territorios restantes de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk y de las regiones rusas de Zaporizhzhia y Kherson.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

El avión del Presidente chino Xi Jinping aterriza en Riad. Siete cazas de la Fuerza Aérea saudí escoltaron al Air Force One chino desde su entrada en el espacio aéreo del reino hasta su aterrizaje en Riad. Recordemos que Xi Jinping realizará una visita de tres días a Arabia Saudí, del 7 al 9 de diciembre. Riad acogerá tres cumbres: una reunión entre los líderes de China y Arabia Saudí, el Consejo de Cooperación del Golfo y la primera cumbre sino-árabe, a través de la Liga Árabe. El tema principal, esperan los analistas, volverá a ser la liquidación del petróleo saudí en renminbi, lo que supondrá el fin de la era del petrodólar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Cuantas advertencias son necesarias?? Cuantas son consideradas convenientes?? Por que por advertir, ya han advertido 50 veces, pierden la fuerza por la boca, están jugando a perder, hoy hablan en la CNN que los ucra les plantan cuando quieran drones kamikase en la mismisima Plaza Roja, visto lo visto estos días en los ataques a las bases aereas no es una estupidez, están crecidos y se nota.



Lo de las advertencias rusas roza ya lo patético, los satánicos ya ni les hacen el más mínimo caso.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Declaraciones de Putin sobre la SMO y la movilización en la reunión del CDH:
▪ En las circunstancias actuales, hablar de medidas adicionales de movilización no tiene sentido - y no hay necesidad de que el Estado y el Ministerio de Defensa lo hagan en este momento;
▪ De los 300.000 movilizados, 150.000 están en la zona SMO, de los cuales sólo 77.000 están en unidades de combate, el resto en fuerzas de tero-defensa.
▪ Hubo problemas en la zona de operaciones especiales, pueden seguir surgiendo ahora, tenemos que analizar la situación y tener opiniones;
▪ No hay retirada masiva de las posiciones de combate;
▪ Los problemas de equipamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ya deberían estar resueltos, y si quedan problemas, se tratarán;
▪ Se abordará la desmovilización de los médicos en Donbás;
▪ El presidente ruso califica de horribles los ataques de las AFU contra zonas residenciales en Donbás; ▪ El presidente ruso califica de horribles los ataques de las AFU contra zonas residenciales en Donbás;
▪ Rusia apuesta por medios pacíficos, pero está dispuesta a defenderse por todos los medios.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## tomasjos (7 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los contrapoderes históricos SURGEN de un modo NO-PLANIFICADO; vease como otorgaron el tribuno de la plebe para que la plebe no se largara de roma, a la aristocracia no le quedo mas remedio que ceder. Pero el DISEÑO DE ANTEMANO Y PLANIFICADO de una sociedad de contrapoderes es algo propio del Liberalismo, al menos el teórico, que luego ya sabemos que la ROBOLUCION FRANCESA condujo a un DESPOTISMO Y TERROR COMO NO EXISTIO EN EL ANTIGUO REGIMEN.
> 
> Que es ser antiLiberal entonces? es ser uno de esos abrevadores de las inmundicias de Dugin. Los estados liberales deben ser reformados pero no por hacerle una enmienda al liberalismo, sino en mucho por en que se alejan del ideal liberal del estado, en donde robarle tierras a la iglesia o tener una iglesia funcionarizada como querian en francia no tiene nada que ver



Y Montesquieu llega a esa separación por análisis de la historia, no es una planificación de nada. De hecho, si me apuran Montesquieu plantea la separación de poderes que luego toma el estado liberal pero no sé identifica como liberal el mismo.

En cuanto a Dugin, es una falsa dicotomía plantear la elección entre Dugin o el liberalismo, de hecho yo no pensaba en Dugin precisamente, y de hecho de lo que yo he escrito creo que no se puede deducir ninguna relación con Dugin, que es mucho más Volkskitch de lo que yo estoy dispuesto a admitir. 

En cuanto a la reforma de los regimenes liberales, no arregla nada mientras que sigan respondiendo al concepto de " ser humano como medida de todas las cosas" propio del materialismo. Es que si dejan ese concepto de base dejan de ser liberales, porque primero se es materialista, y luego uno puede tirar al liberalismo o al materialismo dialéctico -- marxismo-.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Dic 2022)

Sobre el curso del SVO






Respuestas a preguntas del canal del *corresponsal militar Kotenok *sobre el curso de la SVO.

*- ¿Cuál es el motivo de la pausa en el uso de geranios en las instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la infraestructura energética de Ucrania? ¿Hay un factor climático? ¿Qué tan eficientes son estos dispositivos a temperaturas bajo cero?*

- Hay varias razones. El deterioro del clima, la necesidad de aumentar la producción para uso masivo, además, tal vez, hay una acumulación de drones para ataques masivos que acompañarán las operaciones ofensivas en el invierno.
No hay datos sobre el ritmo y volumen de producción de estos drones en Irán y Rusia, aunque los aviones de transporte militar iraníes continúan volando a Moscú con una regularidad envidiable, por lo que el flujo de carga continúa. En cuanto al funcionamiento de los geranios a temperaturas bajo cero, no existe información inteligible de dominio público.

*- Los rumores circulan cada vez más activamente de que la central nuclear de Zaporozhye se transferirá a Ucrania o se transferirá al control directo de la OIEA. ¿Es este escenario aceptable para Rusia y qué impacto tendrá en el suministro de energía de la "plaza"?*

- Tal escenario, por supuesto, es inaceptable, y la implementación de algo como esto se considerará una derrota obvia para Rusia. Oficialmente, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia explicó ayer que nada de esto sucedería y que la soberanía sobre la ZNPP no sería entregada a nadie.
Lo máximo que Moscú acepta a cambio del cese del bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es asumir la obligación de no colocar armas pesadas en la central nuclear mientras mantiene guardias rusas con armas ligeras en la estación, mientras que el personal de Rosatom trabajo en la estación.
Dado que Ucrania y sus patrocinadores no están satisfechos con esto, se espera que continúe el bombardeo de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya y Energodar. Mientras tanto, el personal de ZNPP finalmente fue purgado: aquellos que no firmaron un contrato con Rosatom fueron eliminados + los artilleros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron limpiados.

*— Las tropas rusas avanzan en Artemovsk. Al mismo tiempo, aparecieron repetidamente noticias sobre el "colapso de la defensa ucraniana". ¿Está listo el comando ucraniano para abandonar la ciudad o planea mantenerla a pesar de las pérdidas?*

- No hay colapso de la defensa enemiga. El enemigo se vio obligado a retirarse al sur de Artemovsk, pero mantiene la integridad del frente al norte de Kurdyumovka, confiando en el área fortificada en Kleshcheevka y el canal Seversky Donets-Donbass. Al mismo tiempo, se está construyendo una segunda línea de defensa en Yar's Clock.
El ritmo de nuestra ofensiva aquí es bajo, lo que, sin embargo, compensa las fuertes pérdidas que el PMC de Wagner y las Fuerzas Armadas de RF infligen al grupo Artemov (según declaraciones ucranianas y occidentales, de 500 a 800 muertos y heridos por día). ). En Artemovsk, la lucha continúa por Experimentado y en la zona industrial en las afueras del este.
Sin tomar Experimentado, uno no puede contar con un asalto directo a Artemovsk. No entregarán simplemente la ciudad a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, por lo que los refuerzos se envían rápidamente aquí, incluidos los que se retiran de otras direcciones. La pérdida de Artemovsk tendrá graves consecuencias para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, idénticas a las consecuencias tras la pérdida de Popasna.

*- Si Artemovsk es liberado por el ejército ruso, ¿reducirá esto la amenaza para Donetsk en términos de bombardeo de artillería sobre la capital de la RPD?*

- En parte, dado que la captura de Artemivsk obligará a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a reconstruir sus defensas en el Donbass, pero es importante comprender que hasta que se tomen Maryinka y Avdiivka, los bombardeos de artillería de cañón continuarán en el modo actual. El cese del bombardeo de Donetsk requiere un avance serio hacia el oeste desde Donetsk en dirección a Krasnoarmeysk, donde también se deben tomar Krasnohorivka, Selidovo, Kurakhovo, etc.
Así que no es una tarea fácil. Al mismo tiempo, incluso en este caso, Donetsk permanecerá al alcance del MLRS de largo alcance y la artillería de largo alcance, pero, por supuesto, el bombardeo masivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania será mucho más difícil de organizar.

*- ¿Cuál es la razón del aumento en la intensidad de las huelgas contra Donetsk, Alchevsk y otros asentamientos de la DPR y LPR, incl. con el uso de "Hymars"? ¿Cuál es el interés inmediato de Kyiv en atacar objetivos civiles y qué tan adecuada es la teoría de que estamos hablando de acciones tomadas por comandantes ucranianos individuales sin la aprobación de arriba?*

“Por supuesto, estas son acciones concertadas y crímenes de guerra aprobados, al igual que las tácticas de escudo humano en la defensa de las ciudades. En este sentido, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no se diferencian de los militantes que han estado bombardeando las zonas residenciales de Alepo durante años. Y esto, por supuesto, no son los excesos de los artistas. Todo esto está autorizado y proporcionado.
El terror contra la población civil está diseñado para sembrar el pánico, cultivar el descontento entre los habitantes, obligar a nuestro mando a realizar operaciones contra poderosas zonas fortificadas a expensas de aquellas fuerzas que podrían ser utilizadas en otros lugares. Así que el terror tiene una función utilitaria similar. Occidente, por supuesto, hará la vista gorda ante todos los crímenes cometidos y suministrará más proyectiles y misiles para matar civiles.

*- En unas pocas horas, se produjeron dos situaciones de emergencia a la vez en los aeródromos cerca de Ryazan y Engels, donde tiene su base la aviación estratégica rusa. ¿Qué conclusiones se deben sacar de lo sucedido?*

- Las conclusiones son simples. No debemos subestimar al enemigo porque, en primer lugar, estamos en guerra con la OTAN, por lo que el enemigo tiene amplias oportunidades para organizar sabotajes y ataques terroristas en el territorio de la Federación Rusa. Esto requiere fortalecer el régimen de CTO, fortalecer aún más el trabajo sobre los agentes enemigos (es necesario un análogo de SMERSH), fortalecer la protección de objetos importantes, no solo en términos de guardia, sino también en términos de combatir varios UAV, lo que será más probablemente se usará más para ataques.
Ahora tales ataques están, de hecho, limitados solo por el rango de vuelo y la capacidad de la OTAN para construir rutas donde hay más posibilidades de colarse a través de nuestras defensas aéreas. Cuando el proceso se construye correctamente, los drones se derriban regularmente sin pérdidas ni daños. Hay que acabar con la lentitud de la vida trasera. Hay una guerra seria con un enemigo serio, y la laxitud y la complacencia no pueden conducir a nada bueno.

*- Ukroboronprom informa sobre la etapa final de prueba de un dron pesado capaz de cubrir una distancia de hasta 1000 km. ¿Vale la pena tomar en serio tales declaraciones de la parte ucraniana y este aparato, si realmente se crea, es capaz de lanzar ataques contra Rusia Central?*

- 1000 km. capaz de superar el antiguo "Strizh" soviético. Por supuesto, se pueden ensamblar varios drones artesanales en Ucrania o Polonia, pero esta es una producción a pequeña escala, y el efecto del uso de tales drones será más bien mediático, lo que no niega la amenaza obvia para varias instalaciones de infraestructura.
Por supuesto, Estados Unidos seguirá aumentando la apuesta, por lo que no debe subestimar la amenaza de tales drones, para no ser sorprendido más tarde por llegadas desagradables. Nuevamente, es necesario construir defensa aérea teniendo en cuenta la presencia de tales armas en el enemigo y, por otro lado, si es posible, eliminar las instalaciones de producción si están ubicadas en Ucrania, lo que requiere el trabajo de inteligencia técnica y encubierta en esta direccion.

*- En Estados Unidos se intensifica la crisis política asociada al ataque dirigido de Elon Musk al Partido Demócrata y Hunter Biden. ¿Qué tan serias serán las consecuencias? ¿Es posible esperar que, perdiendo puntos políticos, la administración Biden intente deshacerse de los "activos tóxicos", incl. control sobre el régimen de Zelensky?*

Esta historia continuará hasta las elecciones presidenciales de EE. UU. de 2024, y el Partido Republicano sin duda la usará. Pero esta es, ante todo, una historia estadounidense interna que no obligará a la administración Biden a abandonar la guerra en Ucrania.
Por el contrario, el recrudecimiento de la crisis política interna en Estados Unidos empujará a Washington a escalar la guerra en Ucrania como parte del clásico esquema de desvío de atención (ver la película "The Tail Wags the Dog"). Además, el uso de este tema por parte de los republicanos se verá complicado por la lucha de parte del establishment del partido contra Trump.

*— El nuevo gobierno británico, dirigido por Rishi Sunak, está demostrando activamente una disminución en las ambiciones de política exterior. ¿Qué es esto, el curso real de Londres o un disfraz para prepararse para algo más?*

- El rumbo general de Londres no ha cambiado, solo que la difícil situación económica de Gran Bretaña le está afectando cada vez más, lo que ya ha provocado una reducción de los planes de Napoleón para rearmar al ejército británico. Un enorme agujero en el presupuesto, la inflación y el aumento de los precios obligan a las élites británicas a equilibrar la "empresa" ucraniana con la necesidad de mantener la estabilidad socioeconómica, cuyo declive, entre otras cosas, actualizó nuevamente el tema de un referéndum sobre la separación de Escocia de Gran Bretaña.
Los separatistas escoceses quieren celebrar un referéndum este otoño. La corte británica lo prohibió, pero los separatistas insisten. En el contexto de la caída del nivel de vida, este problema será muy doloroso para Gran Bretaña a mediano plazo. Pero uno no debe hacerse la ilusión de que Gran Bretaña abandonará su rumbo rusofóbico y su apoyo a la guerra en Ucrania.

*- Tras serias protestas en Irán y China, tanto Teherán como Pekín hicieron ciertas indulgencias. En China, las pruebas masivas se están suavizando e Irán está listo para revisar la ley sobre el hiyab. ¿Significa esto que en ambos casos los socios de Moscú sufrieron una derrota situacional?*

- Irán y China en sus tácticas de represión de las protestas han utilizado repetidamente tanto el palo como la zanahoria, variando según la situación. Esto se pudo observar durante la última iteración de las protestas en Irán, y durante las protestas en Hong Kong, donde las autoridades también pudieron hacer concesiones locales en algunos aspectos, mientras continuaban doblando la línea general.

No creo que haya habido ningún cambio en los enfoques de las autoridades iraníes y chinas en los últimos 2 o 3 años. En el caso del covid, casi todos los países desarrollados han pasado por protestas contra las restricciones, y China no es la excepción. Ha habido protestas antes, y las habrá en el futuro, mientras dure la epidemia y las medidas relacionadas. En el caso de Irán, las autoridades aparentemente confiaron en desgastar las protestas con violencia medida y concesiones cosméticas.

О ходе СВО. 06.12.2022: colonelcassad — LiveJournal

Monumento a Stalin inaugurado en Naberezhnye Chelny






*“Que la generación más joven vea un ejemplo”: se erigió un monumento a Stalin en los terrenos de la escuela. Hace 5 años quisieron crear aquí un memorial a los "reprimidos"*

_Se erigió un monumento a Joseph Stalin en el territorio de una escuela privada en Naberezhnye Chelny. Esto fue dicho a nuestros colegas de 116.RU por el director de la escuela familiar Dare to Dream, Maxim Evteshin.

Ahora el trabajo de instalación está en marcha. La escultura aparecerá en el territorio cerrado de la institución. El monumento se inaugurará oficialmente en primavera. Pero a juzgar por las imágenes que circulan en las redes sociales, el monumento ya está en su lugar.

“La composición se está construyendo con el objetivo de despertar el interés de los estudiantes en nuestra historia reciente, sin vincularla al papel de un individuo, del que se puede hablar interminablemente y nunca llegar a la verdad”, explicó Evteshin.

El director enumeró los eventos de la era de Stalin, sobre los cuales le gustaría llamar la atención de la generación más joven. Aquí está la lista sin cambios:

reducción anual en los precios minoristas;
construcción de más de 1500 instalaciones industriales importantes, incluidas DneproGES, Uralmash, KhTZ, GAZ, ZIS, fábricas en Magnitogorsk, Chelyabinsk, Norilsk, Stalingrado;
la construcción de la primera central nuclear del mundo y la adquisición de armas nucleares por parte de nuestro país;
*provisión por parte del estado de apartamentos gratuitos, educación gratuita, medicina, etc.*
Yevteshin expresó la esperanza de que la juventud pueda "repetir y superar todas las buenas obras de la era de Stalin". Agregamos que los niños en los grados 1-5 estudian en una escuela privada.

El periodista de 116.RU también preguntó, por ejemplo, cuánto costó el monumento y a cargo de quién se instaló. Sin embargo, Yevteshin prometió responder el resto de las preguntas solo en la apertura._

https://msk1.ru/text/politics/2022/12/06/71875406/  - zinc







_La inauguración oficial del monumento está prevista para la primavera. En las redes sociales, varios vecinos de la ciudad del motor apoyaron la instalación de tal monumento, agradeciendo a la escuela por la iniciativa.

“¡Definitivamente iré y echaré un vistazo! ¡Digno recuerdo! Escuela - ¡bien hecho! escribe un residente local.

“Los vivos serían devueltos del otro mundo”, comenta el usuario en la noticia.

“Bien hecho, todavía necesitas al mismo Stalin vivo”, coincidió un residente de Chelny.

“Hay que resucitarlo en general, antes de Año Nuevo habrían bombardeado a todos”, escribe otro hombre.

Al mismo tiempo, al fotoperiodista de BUSINESS Online no se le permitió ingresar a los terrenos de la escuela. La foto tenía que ser tomada fuera de la puerta. También se conoció que el director de la megafonía anunció que la institución educativa no daría más comentarios sobre el monumento.

Una institución educativa privada se dedica a la educación de niños en edad escolar. “Damos a los niños una educación nacional en las tradiciones clásicas en un ambiente de familia numerosa”, dice la descripción de la página de la escuela en las redes sociales. La administración de la escuela también cree: *"La educación también debe cumplir con la tarea social más importante: traducir el patrimonio cultural, histórico, moral y de valores al futuro, para crear el futuro mismo de acuerdo con ciertos patrones ya creados".*_

https://www.business-gazeta.ru/news/574747 - zinc

Como escribió a mediados de la década de 2000, la apertura de nuevos monumentos a Stalin en Rusia es históricamente inevitable. Este está lejos de ser el último monumento a Stalin en Rusia que se erigirá en los próximos años.

В Набережных Челнах открыли памятник Сталину: colonelcassad — LiveJournal 


Adiós a Jiang Zemin
Ceremonia de despedida del expresidente chino Jiang Zemin.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> BERLÍN, 7 de diciembre. /TASS/. Los acuerdos de Minsk se firmaron para "dar tiempo a Ucrania" para fortalecer al país, dijo la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel (en el cargo de 2005 a 2021) en una entrevista con el diario Zeit publicada este miércoles.
> 
> "El acuerdo de Minsk de 2014 fue un intento de darle tiempo a Ucrania. También aprovechó este tiempo para fortalecerse como se puede ver hoy. La Ucrania de 2014-2015 no es la Ucrania moderna", dijo el político.
> 
> ...



Reconocen que engañaron a los rusos y ahora van de adalides de la democracia, todas y cada una de las muertes de Ucrania son culpa de Europa y EEUU, todas...


----------



## alfonbass (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El petróleo ha bajado a su nivel anterior a la invasión de Ucrania. el hijoPutin seguramente está empezando a sudar ahora.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284127



Oigaaaaaaaaaan

¿Cuando nos morimos de frío? jolin que tardones....


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

El componente informativo de la guerra

Los temas "familiares" para los rusos (corrupción, medicina, poder) son ineficaces. Las causan los propios funcionarios. Necesitamos otras nuevas.

Análisis de las acciones de la CPSO tras la emergencia de Saratov:

-los comisarios dan el visto bueno, comienza el trabajo con las redes sociales.

- los chats se asignan a los agentes.

Manejador CIPSO: "Puede que se haya producido una liberación de sustancias nocivas tras los atentados del aeropuerto, el yodo desaparecerá pronto de las farmacias de la región de Saratov, los dosímetros desaparecerán del bazar, el dinero en efectivo desaparecerá de los cajeros automáticos. ¿Avisamos a los habitantes de la región de Saratov para que se aprovisionen de todo y esperen a la VSU)?".

Instrucciones de la CPSO:

Entra en los chats de Saratov y empieza a sembrar el pánico

- Dicen que el fondo de radiación aumentó tras las explosiones de Engels. ¿Deberíamos empezar a exigir a las autoridades que detengan la guerra?

- Es hora de abastecerse de productos de primera necesidad, de lo contrario pronto no podremos comprarlos....

- Dicen que los comestibles han empezado a desaparecer de las tiendas y el dinero de los cajeros automáticos.

⭐ Apoyándose en una desconfianza ya existente, también se pueden creer tonterías menos lógicas.

Mantente alerta.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> BERLÍN, 7 de diciembre. /TASS/. Los acuerdos de Minsk se firmaron para "dar tiempo a Ucrania" para fortalecer al país, dijo la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel (en el cargo de 2005 a 2021) en una entrevista con el diario Zeit publicada este miércoles.
> 
> "El acuerdo de Minsk de 2014 fue un intento de darle tiempo a Ucrania. También aprovechó este tiempo para fortalecerse como se puede ver hoy. La Ucrania de 2014-2015 no es la Ucrania moderna", dijo el político.
> 
> ...



Eso ya lo dijimos en 2014 pero aquí se nos tildó de catastrofistas y que todo era parte de la magistral partida de ajedrez.

Cuando se inició el 24 de febrero la operación pensé que por fin Putiniano era Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin, desgraciadamente sigue siendo Putiniano.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

]


Loignorito dijo:


> Quizás sea algo más que propaganda. A los yankis les interesa asegurarse de que un ataque así es posible, para cuando llegue el día en que tengan que hacerlo en serio y masivamente. Al fin y al cabo Farlopensky es su títere.



También puede servir para crear terror en la población ¿Y si hubiese dado en el blanco? Es algo que hoy se pueden preguntar quienes están cerca. La OTAN lleva jugando con las centrales desde hace tiempo lo que no deja de ser otra forma de crear terror y por tanto rechazo en la población.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

La SMO puede ser un proceso largo (c) Putin

Ya lo ha hecho. Ya a principios de marzo quedó claro que sería un proceso largo.
Como escribí entonces, nos espera un conflicto al estilo de Siria. Y ya es una buena idea planificar el posible curso del conflicto con 2-3 años de antelación. Los EE.UU. están haciendo exactamente eso - tienen un punto de corte para el suministro de equipos y municiones por la intensificación de la producción - 2024-2025.
Cabe señalar que en Siria pasaron varios años desde la entrada de las tropas rusas en octubre de 2015 hasta las victorias militares decisivas. Las batallas decisivas contra el ISIS se libraron en otoño de 2017, y las batallas decisivas por el sur de Idlib con el KTSH se libraron en febrero-marzo de 2020. En el caso de Ucrania, el número de enemigos es mayor, el tamaño del teatro de operaciones es mayor y la ayuda de Estados Unidos y la OTAN es significativamente mayor. Pero nuestros recursos son, por supuesto, muchas veces superiores a los utilizados en Siria.
Todo ello requiere un trabajo sistemático en el frente y en el interior para aplicar una estrategia a largo plazo que permita alcanzar sus objetivos principalmente por medios militares, como se hizo en Siria. La sociedad debe darse cuenta de esta necesidad, deshacerse de la autocomplacencia y trabajar sistemáticamente para lograr los resultados necesarios que determinarán el futuro del país en las próximas décadas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> ]
> 
> 
> También puede servir para crear terror en la población ¿Y si hubiese dado en el blanco? Es algo que hoy se pueden preguntar quienes están cerca. La OTAN lleva jugando con las centrales desde hace tiempo lo que no deja de ser otra forma de crear terror y por tanto rechazo en la población.



Me refería al ataque ha la aviación estratégica rusa.

Me voy a currar...


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)

. China anuncia una relajación de las restricciones anticovid a nivel nacional


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Reconocen que engañaron a los rusos y ahora van de adalides de la democracia, todas y cada una de las muertes de Ucrania son culpa de Europa y EEUU, todas...



Los llevan engañando desde 1991 no desde 2014, claro que ya tuvieron tiempo de darse cuenta en 31 años pero siguen aún hoy empeñados en que los satánicos los acepten, que hagan negocios con ellos cuando para los Bastardos y sus esclavos Rusia debe ser destruida y despedazada en territorios, el objetivo es robar las materias primas rusas que tanto necesitan. No hay más.

Por tanto o cambian de actitud o Rusia lo pasará mal, mientras no entren en modo guerra de supervivencia y corten radicalmente con occidente no ganaran.
Además en lugar de advertencias vacías deberían demostrar al enemigo que Rusia no se toca o de lo contrario lloverán las cabezas nucleares, creo que otanicos están convencidos que en ni gun caso lo harán.
Al gordo de Corea no lo molestan, saben que si lo hacen no tiene problema en usar su arsenal.

Y es lo que hay, lo demás dar vueltas sin sentido.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Me refería al ataque ha la aviación estratégica rusa.
> 
> Me voy a currar...



Y yo me refería a las capacidades nucleares de dicha aviación.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Efectivamente. Con la invasión de Ukrania.
> Si quieres podemos ir al 2014 con el intento de Rusia de poner a su títere o de estos años de continuos ataques terroristas, financiación de mercenarios y demás para causar terror en Ukrania.
> Dime, ¿por donde quieres empezar a revisar el despropósito Ruso?



O los años anteriores con el Kremlin liándola siempre y amañando elecciones en Ucrania...si esto tiene mucha historia, pero no la que te cuenta RT, claro...


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev amenaza con atacar objetivos rusos, incluso en Siberia, Financial Times
> 
> Tras los ataques a aeródromos cerca de Saratov, Ryazan y Kursk, un "asesor de defensa anónimo de Kiev" declaró a un periódico estadounidense.
> "No tenemos limitaciones de distancia y pronto podremos alcanzar cualquier objetivo en territorio ruso, incluso en Siberia", citó el FT al "asesor" ucraniano, que afirmó que este tipo de ataques podrían repetirse.
> ...



Normal, están crecidos ante la blandura y ya si les regalan la central nuclear entonces va a ser la hostia, pensaran que los rusos no son capaces de mantener posiciones importantes.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Bueno, es verdad que Vika Nuland vale menos que cualquier pedo que yo me pueda tirar, pero de ahí a llamarla "cualquiera"... organizó un Euromaidán y les compró con galletas, puso a un gobierno pelele en Urukraina, y ahora se cree que es la nancy pelosi viajera para ir provocando a gente que no comprende. No sé, a mí me parece lo bastante peligrosa como para no llamarla "cualquiera"...



El "Euromaidan" lo organizó "una persona".....se levantó un día y mágicamente intervino en la mente de la gente gracias a ultrapoderes mágicos ultrasecretos de la cia con los extraterrestres, por supuesto...tiene mucho sentido, oye....


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

_OT_
*
Cómo Total busca en Mozambique un sustituto para el gas ruso* 

parte 1

El 1 de diciembre, la UE anunció por primera vez que aportaría 20 millones de euros "para apoyar el ulterior despliegue de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ruanda" en la provincia de Cabo Delgado, al norte de Mozambique. Estas acciones se inscriben en la estrategia global europea de diversificación de las fuentes de energía, cuya escasez amenaza a Europa con un invierno muy difícil.

¿Qué está pasando en Mozambique?


Spoiler



El país lleva cinco años en guerra con el grupo Ahlul Sunnah Wal Jama'a (Sunnah y Jamaat). La mayor parte de la actividad terrorista se concentra en la pobre provincia septentrional de Kabu Delgado, cerca de donde se encuentran los yacimientos de gas offshore más atractivos.

▪ En 2017, en medio de la creciente popularidad del extremismo entre la empobrecida población del país y el recorte de las fuerzas de seguridad locales, el grupo se rebeló contra el gobierno y luego juró lealtad a la "provincia centroafricana del Estado Islámico".

▪ El ejército mozambiqueño se mostró incapaz de contraatacar a los terroristas debido a la escasa formación de su personal y a su armamento obsoleto. El gobierno se vio obligado a recurrir a la ayuda exterior.

▪ En otoño de 2019 llegó a Mozambique la PMC Wagner, encargada de formar y apoyar a las fuerzas de seguridad locales. Sin embargo, desacuerdos con las autoridades obligaron a retirar la misión unas semanas más tarde.

▪ El relevo lo tomaron combatientes del Dyck Advisory Group PMC de Sudáfrica. El grupo no logró ningún avance serio contra los militantes y sufrió pérdidas, por lo que los sudafricanos sólo consiguieron trabajar hasta abril de 2021.

▪ Una respuesta inepta al aumento de la actividad terrorista permitió a los militantes tomar temporalmente las ciudades costeras de Mosimboa da Praia (agosto de 2020) y Palma (marzo de 2021), lo que supone una grave amenaza para los proyectos de producción de gas.

▪ A sólo 10 km de la ciudad de Palma, la empresa francesa Total está construyendo un gigantesco complejo de procesamiento y licuefacción de gas natural de 20.000 millones de dólares.

▪ Después de que militantes ejecutaran a varias docenas de personas, entre ellas expertos extranjeros, en un atentado, Total anunció en abril de 2021 que suspendía el proyecto de GNL. El año pasado, informamos de que la interrupción de Total provocó un aumento de la presión de los beneficiarios del proyecto sobre las autoridades mozambiqueñas para que permitieran la entrada de contingentes extranjeros en su territorio.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me





*parte 2*

La crítica situación de la lucha antiterrorista ha llevado al gobierno a aceptar ayuda extranjera.

▪ Como parte de un acuerdo bilateral, los primeros 1.000 efectivos llegaron de Ruanda en julio de 2021. Otros 2.000 efectivos se desplegaron en el marco de la Comunidad para el Desarrollo del África Austral (SADC), que incluye a Mozambique.

▪ La UE aprobó 15 millones de euros para la misión de la SADC, 89 millones para Mozambique y desplegó su misión de entrenamiento militar.

▪ La intervención extranjera ha desalojado a los rebeldes de varias zonas, entre ellas Palma y Mosimboa da Praia. Pero aunque el grupo sufrió claramente daños tangibles, los ataques aliados mal coordinados no lograron infligir una derrota decisiva.

▪ Los terroristas se dividieron en pequeñas unidades móviles y siguieron operando tanto en la periferia de Kabu Delgado como en las regiones vecinas de Nyasu y Nampulu.

El objetivo principal de alejar a los militantes de los yacimientos de gas y salvar las inversiones extranjeras sólo se ha logrado parcialmente.

Hasta la fecha, continúan los combates en la zona de Nangadeh, en la carretera entre Mueda y Palma. Las tropas ruandesas controlan la carretera Mosimboa da Praia - Mueda, esencialmente entre las dos zonas de guerra.

▪ Total anunció a principios de este año que planea reanudar las operaciones en 2022, pero sólo si las tropas extranjeras crean una zona de seguridad de 30 kilómetros alrededor del yacimiento.

▪ Merece especial atención la terminal flotante de GNL Coral South, operada por un consorcio formado por la italiana Eni, la estadounidense ExxonMobil y la china CNPC, que representan el 70% del contrato. El 30% restante se reparte a partes iguales entre la portuguesa Galp, la surcoreana Kogas y la Compañía Nacional de Hidrocarburos de Mozambique.

▪ El mes pasado, el consorcio anunció el inicio de la producción de gas en alta mar.

▪ La británica BP ya ha firmado un contrato de 20 años como mínimo con el gobierno mozambiqueño para comprar todo el gas suministrado por la plataforma Coral South.

El conflicto de Mozambique está lejos de resolverse a corto plazo. Los extremistas siguen ampliando su zona de influencia hacia el suroeste del país.

En busca de una alternativa al gas ruso, las empresas extranjeras, como en muchos otros países africanos, intentan garantizar el máximo control sobre las acciones de las fuerzas de seguridad locales y asegurar sus concesiones utilizando misiones militares extranjeras como PSC.

Para ello, los europeos cuentan con el contingente ruandés más preparado para el combate, que ya ha alcanzado los 2.500 efectivos y es probable que aumente en número.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

no estoy hablando en particular de mostesquie, te vuelvo a repetir que es propiamente liberal el pretender PLANIFICAR un estado articulado en la division de poderes y es la corriente que lo reivindica, estados con cierta division de poderes han existido pero no ha existido nunca un fondo teorico o filosofico que reclame que el leviatan debe estar descuartizado.

Te vuelvo a preguntar en que situacion te quedas cuando hablas de antiliberalismo? viva el khan pederasta? vivan los yates y las putas y la gente a morir bajo obuses 155?

El estado liberal es solo UNA HERRAMIENTA TECNICA ADMINISTRATIVA no es una guia espiritual; un estado liberal entre cristianos producira una sociedad en donde no hay aborto por ejemplo. Pero justamente los estados que no son liberales, son los que con mas facilidad asesinan la vida de sus ciudadanos en guerras de todo tipo para que vengas con mamarrachadas de ejque los estados totalitarios no liberales no son materialistas 



tomasjos dijo:


> Y Montesquieu llega a esa separación por análisis de la historia, no es una planificación de nada. De hecho, si me apuran Montesquieu plantea la separación de poderes que luego toma el estado liberal pero no sé identifica como liberal el mismo.
> 
> En cuanto a Dugin, es una falsa dicotomía plantear la elección entre Dugin o el liberalismo, de hecho yo no pensaba en Dugin precisamente, y de hecho de lo que yo he escrito creo que no se puede deducir ninguna relación con Dugin, que es mucho más Volkskitch de lo que yo estoy dispuesto a admitir.
> 
> En cuanto a la reforma de los regimenes liberales, no arregla nada mientras que sigan respondiendo al concepto de " ser humano como medida de todas las cosas" propio del materialismo. Es que si dejan ese concepto de base dejan de ser liberales, porque primero se es materialista, y luego uno puede tirar al liberalismo o al materialismo dialéctico -- marxismo-.


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La SMO puede ser un proceso largo (c) Putin
> 
> Ya lo ha hecho. Ya a principios de marzo quedó claro que sería un proceso largo.
> Como escribí entonces, nos espera un conflicto al estilo de Siria. Y ya es una buena idea planificar el posible curso del conflicto con 2-3 años de antelación. Los EE.UU. están haciendo exactamente eso - tienen un punto de corte para el suministro de equipos y municiones por la intensificación de la producción - 2024-2025.
> ...



Comparar Siria con Ucrania es un sinsentido y una excusa, ahora la guerra está en la frontera rusa no a 1500 kms.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los llevan engañando desde 1991 no desde 2014, claro que ya tuvieron tiempo de darse cuenta en 31 años pero siguen aún hoy empeñados en que los satánicos los acepten, que hagan negocios con ellos cuando para los Bastardos y sus esclavos Rusia debe ser destruida y despedazada en territorios, el objetivo es robar las materias primas rusas que tanto necesitan. No hay más.
> 
> Por tanto o cambian de actitud o Rusia lo pasará mal, mientras no entren en modo guerra de supervivencia y corten radicalmente con occidente no ganaran.
> Además en lugar de advertencias vacías deberían demostrar al en igo que Rusia no se toca o de lo contrario lloverán las cabezas nucleares, creo que otanicos están convencidos que en ni gun caso lo harán.
> ...



El problema de hacer lo mismo que el gordo de Corea es que por el mismo camino se llega al mismo sitio y Corea está aislada.


----------



## dabuti (7 Dic 2022)

VUELVEN LOS CICLOMOTORES.
No los derriban ni locos.

Fuente: CNN

Este miércoles, Rusia lanzó una serie de ataques con drones contra Ucrania utilizando drones "Shahed" de fabricación iraní. Las fuerzas ucranianas afirmaron haber derribado 14 de los 136 "Shaheds" lanzados.


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> El problema de hacer lo mismo que el gordo de Corea es que por el mismo camino se llega al mismo sitio y Corea está aislada.



No es necesario usar el arsenal nuclear, hay muchas formas de demostrar contundencia y Rusia no lo hace.


----------



## McNulty (7 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> 250 Abrahams para Polonia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía Polonia es un Estado cuartel. Deben de tener más armas que toda la UE junta.


----------



## Elimina (7 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El "Euromaidan" lo organizó "una persona".....se levantó un día y mágicamente intervino en la mente de la gente gracias a ultrapoderes mágicos ultrasecretos de la cia con los extraterrestres, por supuesto...tiene mucho sentido, oye....



dale dale, que sí que sí


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Putin sobre las causas de la SMO.

La guerra en Donbass no la empezamos nosotros, sino que en 2014, tras el golpe de Estado en Ucrania, la iniciaron las autoridades ucranianas, no Rusia.
Todos los socios callan en las conversaciones telefónicas cuando les dices que se suponía que eran garantes de los acuerdos de Minsk.
No nos quedaba otra posibilidad de resolver la cuestión del Donbass.
El único garante real de la integridad territorial y la soberanía de Ucrania podría haber sido Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Putin sobre los crecientes riesgos de guerra nuclear.

"La amenaza de una guerra nuclear va en aumento. Rusia no usará el primero, pero si no usa el primero, entonces el segundo no lo usará.
No vamos a agitar las armas nucleares como una navaja por todo el mundo. Nuestras fuerzas nucleares son más avanzadas que las de cualquier otro país del mundo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## wireless1980 (7 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> No hay mayor sordo que el que no quiere oir.
> 
> Europa está acabada. Y con frases como ésta, se constata la sordera de europa ante los hechos...
> 
> ...



una frase
No se constata nada ni significa nada de nada. Una frase es una frase, sin ser acompañada de nada más. 
Lo que sientas tu no le
Importa a nadie. Faltaría.


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Madre mía Polonia es un Estado cuartel. Deben de tener más armas que toda la UE junta.



Quieren rehacer su imperio y eso cuesta.


----------



## Elimina (7 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1284197
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me pregunto si lo querrán santificar. ¿Qué pretenden? ¿cuál es el espíritu de Ucrania? ¿la muerte de todo lo ruso?


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

☢ Putin: La amenaza de una guerra nuclear está creciendo, afrontémoslo
Toda la estrategia de Rusia se basa en un ataque de represalia.
Las armas nucleares se consideran un medio de defensa









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## piru (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Fortaleza sobre ruedas: qué tareas realiza un tren blindado del Distrito Militar Occidental durante una operación especial
> 
> Un tren especial armado hasta los dientes. Los soldados van armados con armas ligeras, desde subfusiles hasta ametralladoras de gran calibre. También hay un cañón antiaéreo para destruir objetivos aéreos y terrestres. El calibre principal es un cañón doble de 23 mm situado en el tren. También hay posiciones de francotirador. Los artilleros están en alerta. Hay algo más que paisaje al otro lado de la ventana. Atención al detalle y minuciosidad.
> 
> ...



Ya he pedido a los reyes uno de esos.


----------



## carlosito (7 Dic 2022)

Los eventos ocurridos ayer en Ryazan y Saratovo invitan a reflexionar sobre la actitud de Rusia en el conflicto. La impresión de no pretender ir más allá en su intención de destruir la infraestructura de Ucrania es motivo de intentos de muchas explicaciones. En realidad. Desde los tiempos de la unión soviética, cierta incertidumbres, indecisiones acciones reactivas caracterizan al país cuando va a involucrarse en ciertos conflictos, pasó en parte en la guerra de invierno en Finlandia,la guerra de Afganistán, y ciertos episodios de la guerra de Siria.

Tiene que ver con el impacto que ocasionan los conflictos en una sociedad que a lo largo de la historia pese a su potencial militar presenta fracturas sociales, producto ya sea de su defectuosa gestión interna de las mismas o de que no se ha buscado desde la era soviética un modelo para atenderlas.Estos antecedentes historicos puede hacer entender en parte el accionar del ejército ruso por parte de la dirigencia. También hay que saber que el costo de involucrarse completamente a una guerra definitiva tiene impacto tanto en su oligarquía con activos y propiedades en occidente todavía como en su misma población, con cierto grado de occidentalización que pese a su nacionalismo aún no ven con acogida las movilizaciones. 

También se debe reconocer que eso es lo que busca la OTAN en cuanto a extender el conflicto creando una inestabilidad general en la región. Un escalamiento del conflicto comprometería más la situación en Rusia con millones de Ucranianos en sus territorios o habitantes con lazos con sus vecinos, donde la respuesta a una ocupación podrían ser actos de sabotaje, rebelión e incluso terrorismo en el mismo territorio 

No haber destruido por completo la infraestructura de defensa aérea tiene una complicaciones incómodas para el avance de las fuerzas aliadas debido a que los aviones se exponen a ser derribados en determinadas zonas y el Ataque aéreo es fundamental. Sistemas BUK u otros extranjeros siguen operando por parte de las fuerzas Ucranianas. El ataque a la infraestructura eléctrica no ha sido del todo devastador y actualmente se usan generadores de energía por parte de las tropas Ucranianas.

Pero no hay que olvidar que el desgaste constante y el ataque a la infraestructura energética no se ha dejado atrás con una aparente resiliencia. Todo este desangre pese a ciertas tareas a medias por parte de Rusia ya ocasionan ciertas medidas desesperadas en cuanto al reclutamiento y una incapacidad de hacer ofensivas constantes. Lo angustioso es que aún el punto de quiebre por esta "verbutlung" (desangre) aún no se visualiza y los muertos continúan por miles.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

*Declaraciones del Presidente Vladimir Putin en la reunión anual del Consejo de Derechos Humanos: mensajes clave.*

El progreso de la Operación Militar Especial:

▪ La operación especial podría ser un proceso largo. La aparición de nuevos territorios en Rusia es un resultado significativo.

▪Los problemas con los uniformes de los militares rusos ya deberían haberse resuelto, pero las cuestiones pendientes seguirán abordándose.

▪ En el ejército ruso no hay grandes problemas de deserción. La información sobre "campos" para desertores en la Federación Rusa son rumores y especulaciones.

▪ El conflicto militar no lo inició Rusia, sino las autoridades ucranianas tras el golpe de Estado de 2014.

▪Los crímenes de las AFU deben ser registrados e investigados, en particular los ataques contra zonas residenciales en los nuevos territorios.

Movilización parcial:

▪ De los 300.000 movilizados, aproximadamente la mitad se encuentran en la zona del NOAL y otra mitad en los polígonos de tiro del interior del país. No tiene sentido reclutar adicionalmente a ciudadanos.

▪El presidente ruso no valoró a los ciudadanos que abandonaron el país desde la movilización.

Apoyo social a los ciudadanos:

▪Es necesario establecer el proceso de prótesis para los militares heridos en la SMO.

▪ Se estudiará la desmovilización de los médicos de Donbás. No todos los estudiantes de las Repúblicas Populares han ejercido el mismo derecho.

▪Desde enero se abonarán pagos adicionales a los médicos de atención primaria y ambulancias.

Política exterior e intereses nacionales:

▪ Rusia seguirá luchando por sus intereses nacionales con todos los medios a su alcance.

▪ Los nacionalistas polacos quieren apoderarse de los territorios occidentales de Ucrania, cedidos a la república a raíz de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

▪ Las organizaciones occidentales de derechos humanos se utilizan como instrumento para influir en la política rusa y postsoviética.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Elimina (7 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Calcaditos Zelenski y Michael Collins… gensanta lo que hay que oírle a esta señora…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Michael Collins no salió en Time


----------



## arriondas (7 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1284197
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zelensky es como Rosalía, puro marketing. Detrás del envoltorio no hay nada.


----------



## Irene Adler (7 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Michael Collins no salió en Time



Ni a Zelenski lo interpretara Liam Neeson… 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Elimina (7 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Ni a Zelenski lo interpretara Liam Neeson…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Sean Penn tal vez


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Sean Penn tal vez



Con las piernas cortadas y sobrealimentado


----------



## No al NOM (7 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Zelensky es como Rosalía, puro marketing. Detrás del envoltorio no hay nada.



Sí que hay, hay ilustraciones satánicas en sus canciones y coreografías, por eso la encumbran, a ver si te crees que es por sus uñas de gel


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

he vuelto tras un ataque biologico de un comando sorosiano, que me hizo poner ojitos al avatar del chusky y pensar en poner fotos gore en su hilo y mi galeria de fotos ilegales del foreros de chusky en un hilo, titulando el hilo ''chulazos miticos'', mi sobrehumana volutad mando el correo de alarma al forero hartman, que mando ayuda y ya estoy recuperado asi que Surovikin machaca el hilo chusky con geranios.

despues y tras una exaustiva busqueda y pagar 30 buchitos de cafe al hartman y sacrificar 12 gallinas con el santero hoy he cerrado trato por mi coche nuevo de segunda mano, ays que estresssssssss por gerasimov nos fasil


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Ni a Zelenski lo interpretara Liam Neeson…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



ese papel le pegaba mas al bajito del duo sacapuntas puesto hasta arriba de farlopa, lastima que descanse en paz


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estoy preocupado por @visaman ¿Alguien sabe porqué no forea?



acabo de tener trillizos por cesarea........... leee yuu correo salary man


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Dic 2022)

En raros comentarios sobre el estado de la guerra, Putin admitió que probablemente sería un "proceso largo", sugiriendo que Rusia no tiene planes de abandonar el conflicto en el corto plazo.


----------



## bigmaller (7 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> una frase
> No se constata nada ni significa nada de nada. Una frase es una frase, sin ser acompañada de nada más.
> Lo que sientas tu no le
> Importa a nadie. Faltaría.



Esa frase, está dentro de un contexto.. . Está acompañada. Otra cosa es que nadie te lo haya contado... . Y que no te haya interesado escuchar


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Hace unos días que no leo a @visaman , pongo foto a ver si pasa.



he vuelto y te lo agradezco un abrazo y tal


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Ya volverás cabizbajo y arrepentido, pecador.



¡Cuál gritan ese Peineto!
Pero, ¡mal rayo me parta
si en concluyendo este post
no pagara caros sus gritos!


----------



## Argentium (7 Dic 2022)

*Los futuros del gas natural en EE.UU. se vuelven negativos en un volátil mercado tras subir un 5% durante la sesión.

El petróleo WTI cae hacia mínimos de un año, un 1,4% a 73,07 $, a pesar de la caída de inventarios por la débil demanda estadounidense y el aumento de la producción de crudo. *
17:05 || 07/12/2022


----------



## arriondas (7 Dic 2022)

No al NOM dijo:


> Sí que hay, hay ilustraciones satánicas en sus canciones y coreografías, por eso la encumbran, a ver si te crees que es por sus uñas de gel



Eso por descontado, desde los tiempos de Beyoncé, Rihanna o Lady Gaga y sus descarados exhibicionismos de simbología de ya sabemos qué, eso está a la orden del día.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Los futuros del gas natural en EE.UU. se vuelven negativos en un volátil mercado tras subir un 5% durante la sesión.
> 
> El petróleo WTI cae hacia mínimos de un año, un 1,4% a 73,07 $, a pesar de la caída de inventarios por la débil demanda estadounidense y el aumento de la producción de crudo. *
> 17:05 || 07/12/2022



y cuanto han subido los condones de 30cm talla forero en usa ?


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> ¿Perdón?



hehe


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Merkel siempre ha sido una hdlgp de mucho cuidado.



Es de cajón, Ucrania era el espacio vital germano desde al menos la primera guerra mundial, que invadieron con los austrohungaros para cubrir las necesidades de grano de las tropas. Después vino Hitler y lo puso negro sobre blanco extendiendo el concepto al resto de la Rusia europea. 
Alemania estuvo implicadísima en el maidan, tanto o más que los americanos.


----------



## alfonbass (7 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso por descontado, desde los tiempos de Beyoncé, Rihanna o Lady Gaga y sus descarados exhibicionismos de simbología de ya sabemos qué, eso está a la orden del día.



Zatanicoz todoz!

Coño, que tenéis que entender lo ridículo que resulta asustarse de una teta o de un polvo y querer conquistar media Europa al mismo tiempo....


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Declaraciones de Putin sobre la SMO y la movilización en la reunión del CDH:
> ▪ En las circunstancias actuales, hablar de medidas adicionales de movilización no tiene sentido - y no hay necesidad de que el Estado y el Ministerio de Defensa lo hagan en este momento;
> ▪ De los 300.000 movilizados, 150.000 están en la zona SMO, de los cuales sólo 77.000 están en unidades de combate, el resto en fuerzas de tero-defensa.
> ▪ Hubo problemas en la zona de operaciones especiales, pueden seguir surgiendo ahora, tenemos que analizar la situación y tener opiniones;
> ...



Lo de la retirada masiva, ¿a qué se refiere? ¿Ucranianos, rusos?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

En Alicante, cuando se acabe la guerra, con camiseta de tirantes, pantalones de futbol y chanclas de piscina, cuidando la barriguita...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es de cajón, Ucrania era el espacio vital germano desde al menos la primera guerra mundial, que invadieron con los austrohungaros para cubrir las necesidades de grano de las tropas. Después vino Hitler y lo puso negro sobre blanco extendiendo el concepto al resto de la Rusia europea.
> Alemania estuvo implicadísima en el maidan, tanto o más que los americanos.



Alemania junto a USA planearon la desintegración de Rusia, pero algo salió rematadamente mal…todo empezó a torcerse con la pérdida de Crimea por parte de la OTAN…


----------



## kopke (7 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> VUELVEN LOS CICLOMOTORES.
> No los derriban ni locos.
> 
> Fuente: CNN
> ...



14 de 136 es una mierda.

¿Qué objetivos han dañado los 122 drones que han impactado?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Interesante...


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

General Austin, Secretario de Defensa:
*“La guerra de Putin no es el resultado de la expansión de la OTAN”, 
 “Es la causa de la expansión de la OTAN”.*

No hay remedio para tanta estupidez.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Rechazo de un contraataque enemigo contra las posiciones del 6º Regimiento cosaco cerca de Soledar. Cubriendo a la infantería, destruyendo el equipo enemigo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

La morisma gana a España y se hacen todos amigos...


----------



## Peineto (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Quieren rehacer su imperio y eso cuesta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284234



Y ahí tenemos, envueltos en las brumas de un pasado muerto y enterrado, a polacos, lituanos y jazaros soñando cada cual con sus locuras imperiales mientras echan más leña al fuego de la III guerra mundial al ralentí. Luego que no se quejen.


----------



## HelpAviation (7 Dic 2022)

cúanto tiempo le dais para que se rinda Rusia?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Reuters, pro-Putin...

Ojo, que de esto los españoles tendríamos que saber mucho. Los italianos llevan vendiendo aceite de oliva español bajo marcas italianas desde que Franco era corneta.









Explainer: Europe set to import banned Russian diesel without knowing


European motorists could find Russian diesel in their tanks even after bans take effect because regulators lack tools to trace the origin of fuel when it has passed through other countries.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Anders...


----------



## magufone (7 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> General Austin, Secretario de Defensa:
> *“La guerra de Putin no es el resultado de la expansión de la OTAN”,
> “Es la causa de la expansión de la OTAN”.*
> 
> No hay remedio para tanta estupidez.



Israel hechos consumados style:
_veis lo malos que son los palestinos que nos han lanzado unos cohetes paco? Por eso los bombardeamos de antes ya..._


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Alemania junto a USA planearon la desintegración de Rusia, pero algo salió rematadamente mal…todo empezó a torcerse con la pérdida de Crimea por parte de la OTAN…



ten en cuenta que el Dr maligno juega con Rusia y los villanos USA-ALEMANIA no son lo que eran ni de lejos


----------



## magufone (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Anders...



Cuando se le da voz a los manginas salen estas cosas absurdas


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

La intensidad de Anders, que es sueco, solo se explica porque no vacía los huevos a menudo. Eso y no poder ir de vacaciones en invierno es lo único que hace que los suecos se expresen con intensidad...


----------



## magufone (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La intensidad de Anders, que es sueco, solo se explica porque no vacía los huevos a menudo. Eso y no poder ir de vacaciones en invierno es lo único que hace que los suecos se expresen con intensidad...



Al contrario, se los han exprimido como limones desde la pubertad... eso si, swedish style...


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Y ahí tenemos, envueltos en las brumas de un pasado muerto y enterrado, a polacos, lituanos y jazaros soñando cada cual con sus locuras imperiales mientras echan más leña al fuego de la III guerra mundial al ralentí. Luego que no se quejen.



ya ni mis ripios criticas
estas conmigo de picas 
u que cosa me criticas


----------



## wireless1980 (7 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esa frase, está dentro de un contexto.. . Está acompañada. Otra cosa es que nadie te lo haya contado... . Y que no te haya interesado escuchar



Está en un contexto si, ¿dime qué contexto? ¿Cuáles son las acciones concretas?
No tienes nada que contar, que es diferente.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Cuando se le da voz a los manginas salen estas cosas absurdas



Lo mejor de Anders es en ese tuit es el WE...

Anders no ha sido parte de ningún WE tangible en lo que se refiere a "despedazar" o similar en su puta vida. 

Anders de joven:




Anders ahora:


----------



## magufone (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La morisma gana a España y se hacen todos amigos...



Estos, a diferencia de nosotros, tienen muy claro quien es quien


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*La ONU recibe a diario nuevas informaciones de crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
Los observadores que la ONU tiene en *Ucrania* para documentar las violaciones de los derechos humanos desde que empezó la guerra reciben a diario nuevas informaciones sobre crímenes de guerra, dijo hoy el alto comisionado de la ONU para los derechos humanos, Volker Türk.

"Cada día recibimos información de crímenes de guerra. La cantidad de víctimas civiles, así como el gran daño y destrucción a la infraestructura civil, incluidos hospitales y colegios, es brutal. Y lo vi por mí mismo ayer, en Izium", dijo el alto representante de la organización tras haber recorrido en los últimos 4 días distintas zonas liberadas de *Ucrania*.

Los crímenes más frecuentes atribuidos a las fuerzas rusas son las ejecuciones sumarias, torturas, detenciones arbitrarias, desapariciones forzadas y violencia sexual contra niños, mujeres y hombres, indicó.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> cúanto tiempo le dais para que se rinda Rusia?



al mus 3 dias en la guerra lo dudo


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La intensidad de Anders, que es sueco, solo se explica porque no vacía los huevos a menudo. Eso y no poder ir de vacaciones en invierno es lo único que hace que los suecos se expresen con intensidad...



El luteranismo es el destilado máximo de la psicopatía.


----------



## niraj (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cuanta ingenuidad. Lo que sucedería, es que China empezaría a buscar excusas para atacar Rusia y hacerse con los recursos que necesita. No lo haría de forma abierta (militar) en un principio, nada de eso, pero llegaría la siguiente generación tras Putin y Xi Ying Pin y sus 'modelos de futuro'. Y las amistades quedarían, como siempre, eclipsadas por el mero interés. No olvidemos que pese a las apariencias, entre naciones esto es la ley de la selva.




Se lo explico brevemente y sin entrar en temas filosóficos: mientras que EEUU y la mayoría de los países de Europa se han enfangado en guerras infinitas para robar los recursos de otros países, los chinos han comprendido que es infinitamente más rentable simplemente comprarlos o colaborar con los países para obtener esos bienes.

Porque a diferencia de la cultura occidental en las que las relaciones son un juego de suma cero "si yo gano tú necesariamente has de perder", en las culturas asiáticas al suma de tus intereses y los míos puede perfectamente "sumar 2" en una relación en la que ambos pueden salir beneficiados.

Y es que mientras la cultura occidental se basa en las ideas darwinistas de que el fuerte sobrevive y el débil perece y que el pez grande se come al chico, para las culturas orientales las mayores probabilidades de supervivencia no son las del animal más grande y fiero, sino el que pertenece a una sociedad más desarrollada y colaborativa.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Al contrario, se los han exprimido como limones desde la pubertad... eso si, swedish style...



En Suecia se folla bastante menos de lo que nos creemos, sobre todo en circulos conservadores. De ahi que le saquen chispas a la semana de vacaciones en Mallorca...

Anders seguro que lo ha pasado mal de joven. Lo mismo que Carl Bildt, al que tuvieron que ayudar con trucos malabares para inventarle unos estudios universitarios acabados. Carl Bildt es el Iturgaiz sueco, dejando a un lado lo de la acordeón.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El luteranismo es el destilado máximo de la psicopatía.



Son peculiares, si...


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*EEUU asegura que respeta la decisión de Ucrania de atacar bases militares en suelo de Rusia.*
Estados Unidos ha dejado en claro a Ucrania su *preocupación por cualquier escalada de la guerra con Rusia*, pero respeta la soberanía ucraniana, incluidas las decisiones sobre cómo Kiev usa las armas suministradas por Washington, ha manifestado este miércoles el portavoz de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca.

"Hemos sido consistentes en nuestras preocupaciones sobre la escalada, no les hemos alentado a hacer eso", ha dicho *John Kirby* tras los aparentes ataques con aviones no tripulados ucranianos en dos bases aéreas de Rusia a cientos de kilómetros de la frontera.

"A diferencia de los rusos, respetamos la soberanía ucraniana", ha afirmado Kirby.* "Cuando les damos un sistema de armas, les pertenece. Dónde lo usan, cómo lo usan, cuántas municiones usan, son decisiones ucranianas y las respetamos",* ha afirmado. Y añadido que EEUU ha dejado clara a Ucrania su preocupación sobre una escalada de la guerra.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Un ataque ruso destruyó 70 cohetes de precisión y dos lanzadores MLRS en Krivoi Rog









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

He visto videos en los que se ve que hacen los ucranianos mientras los rusos pasan frio y se las pasan putas en las trincheras...

Tambien pasar frio y pasárselas putas. Sorprendente. A pesar de los uniformes de invierno que les han llegado de Canada, España,... Millón millón y medio de uniformes de invierno, 2-3 para cada uno, para currarse unas buenas capas aislantes.

A ver si los encuentro en Twitter, que no estoy para andar bajando y subiendo a Imgur. La edad...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Cierto...


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

¿Quién pide al presidente polaco que devuelva las fronteras orientales?

En la famosa plataforma de peticiones change.org ha aparecido una propuesta de celebrar referendos en Ternopil, Lviv y Volhynia para devolver estas tierras a Polonia.

En nombre del Campamento Nacional Radical (ONR) se ha publicado una petición en inglés al presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, en la que se le exige "volver a hacer grande a Polonia".

La ONR es un grupo extremista nacionalista polaco fundado en 1934 por activistas del Campo de la Gran Polonia. Ellos, a diferencia de sus compañeros de armas, eran partidarios de derrocar al gobierno de entonces y estaban "fascinados por Hitler" y especialmente por la forma en que tomó el poder en Alemania.

El grupo fue prohibido a los pocos meses: los activistas utilizaban principalmente la violencia política en sus actividades (incluidos pogromos antisemitas y ataques a manifestaciones de izquierdas), algo que el gobierno no podía aceptar en aquel momento.

▪ En la historia moderna, sin embargo, el campamento no sólo revivió en 1993, sino que logró pasar el registro estatal, mientras que los esfuerzos por prohibir la ONR acabaron en nada.

Ideológicamente, la ONR se sitúa en las posiciones del nacionalismo polaco radical y del clericalismo católico, y hoy utiliza un eslogan claro e intraducible: Polska dla Polaków. El campamento, junto con la conservadora y cristiana "Juventud Polaca", organiza marchas nacionalistas el 11 de noviembre, Día de la Independencia.

Por supuesto, la pregunta de si el Presidente Duda escuchará a los radicales de derechas es bastante ingenua. Sin embargo, negar que Varsovia esté discutiendo la posibilidad de recuperar la Cruz de Oriente es aún más frívolo. El gobierno polaco tiene sin duda planes para las tierras ucranianas, sólo que hasta ahora su realización se ha reducido principalmente a una "anexión suave".






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Se lo explico brevemente y sin entrar en temas filosóficos: mientras que EEUU y la mayoría de los países de Europa se han enfangado en guerras infinitas para robar los recursos de otros países, los chinos han comprendido que es infinitamente más rentable simplemente comprarlos o colaborar con los países para obtener esos bienes.
> 
> Porque a diferencia de la cultura occidental en las que las relaciones son un juego de suma cero "si yo gano tú necesariamente has de perder", en las culturas asiáticas al suma de tus intereses y los míos puede perfectamente "sumar 2" en una relación en la que ambos pueden salir beneficiados.
> 
> Y es que mientras la cultura occidental se basa en las ideas darwinistas de que el fuerte sobrevive y el débil perece y que el pez grande se come al chico, para las culturas orientales las mayores probabilidades de supervivencia no son las del animal más grande y fiero, sino el que pertenece a una sociedad más desarrollada y colaborativa.



Poco a poco, los chinos se llevan el gato al agua…recursos y energías…
El comercio entre Rusia y China rompe el récord - datos aduaneros
Según se informa, la facturación comercial entre los dos países ha aumentado un 32 % en comparación con el año pasado








Russia-China trade smashes record – customs data


Trade turnover between Russia and China surpassed $170 billion between January and November, Chinese customs data shows




www.rt.com


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Lo próximo es que yo tuitee sobre reformas legales en Alabama o que solicite la imposición del derecho de pernada en los alrededores de Kiev...

Aquí ya opina todo Dios sobre lo que tienen que hacer los demás. Sobre todo los ucranianos.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Denuncian la muerte de otros dos neonazis ucranianos

El miembro de Azov Yaroslav Kord (foto 1) fue abatido por la PMC Wagner cerca de Artemivsk el 19 de noviembre. Cabe recordar que el subcomandante de Azov, Anton Radko, fue herido y destituido de su cargo.

El amante de Lyashko, Oleksiy Bevzyuk (foto 2), también tuvo una cita con Bandera desde la cama de su pedocombatiente.

* - prohibido en la Federación Rusa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## magufone (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> En Suecia se folla bastante menos de lo que nos creemos, sobre todo en circulos conservadores. De ahi que le saquen chispas a la semana de vacaciones en Mallorca...
> 
> Anders seguro que lo ha pasado mal de joven. Lo mismo que Carl Bildt, al que tuvieron que ayudar con trucos malabares para inventarle unos estudios universitarios acabados. Carl Bildt es el Iturgaiz sueco, dejando a un lado lo de la acordeón.



Me acuerdo de una sueca que conoci hace muchos veranos ya  decia algo parecido lol


----------



## arriondas (7 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Zatanicoz todoz!
> 
> Coño, que tenéis que entender lo ridículo que resulta asustarse de una teta o de un polvo y querer conquistar media Europa al mismo tiempo....



Coño, es que resulta demasiado evidente para todo el que tenga un mínimo conocimiento del tema, lo hacen a posta para quien lo quiera ver. Parecido a lo que hizo James Brown al meter Funky Drummer, un tema que no tuvo mucho éxito en su momento, en una recopilación de grandes éxitos publicada en los años 80. Además incluyendo un reprise sólo con el break de batería. Estaba diciendo a los artistas de hip-hop: "¿buscáis un buena base rítmica para samplear? ¡Pues aquí tenéis una!"


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

El art 7 TEU:

*Article 7.1*: The mechanism begins with a proposal to find a "Clear Risk of Serious Breach" of EU values either by the Commission, the Parliament or one-third of member states. This is then approved by a two-thirds majority in Parliament. The accused country is then called to answer to the Council, which may then issue recommendations and vote by four-fifths to identify a breach. [8]

*Article 7.2*: In the event of a "serious and persistent breach" (i.e. the country does not heed the Council's guidance) then the Commission or one-third of countries, approved by a two-thirds majority in Parliament, calls the country to answer to the European Council again. The European Council must then decide unanimously[a] to proceed to Article 7.3.

*Article 7.3*: Once the European Council has unanimously decided that the breach is still occurring, the Council then votes by qualified majority to suspend rights of the accused country, including voting rights within the Council, until all duties are fulfilled.

Cuando los ucranianos quieren pasta, que no se interponga nadie entre ellos y la bolsa. Joder, como se ponen.

Ha habido 3 amagos de uso contra Hungría (el ultimo a cuenta del Cobi). Contra Polonia se inicio el procedimiento (lo de los jueces, etc; curiosamente, no se impulso el uso del art 7 en el caso español, en una situación quizás parecida) y al de 2 años se llego a la conclusion que no había "Clear Risk of Serious Breach". La coneja Sovsun cree que las cosas se hacen al ritmo que a ella le convenga...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Me acuerdo de una sueca que conoci hace muchos veranos ya  decia algo parecido lol


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Coño, es que resulta demasiado evidente para todo el que tenga un mínimo conocimiento del tema, lo hacen a posta para quien lo quiera ver. Parecido a lo que hizo James Brown al meter Funky Drummer, un tema que no tuvo mucho éxito en su momento, en una recopilación de grandes éxitos publicada en los años 80. Además incluyendo un reprise sólo con el break de batería. Estaba diciendo a los artistas de hip-hop: "¿buscáis un buena base rítmica para samplear? ¡Pues aquí tenéis una!"



Te gusta James Brown? Grandísima sorpresa...


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Hoy.......


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La democracia murió con la televisión y la concentración de capital que se ha ido dando. Las últimas elecciones decentes en USA fueron las de 1956 y en España la tele ya decidió las de 1979 y desde entonces. Me inspiran ternura los "trevijaners" que siguen creyendo en la circunscripción.
> Eso tenía sentido cuando los Joly dominaban los medios en Cádiz y los Luca de Tena el ABC sevillano y en cada región había dos o tres cabeceras mediáticas con sus familias de diversos intereses detrás. Desde que hay un solo medio subvencionado por el Estado on varias marcas para disimular, no hay ni puede haber democracia. La propaganda es lo que mató a la democracia y Göbbels era un aprendiz comparado con lo que ha venido detrás.



Es que, desde mi punto de vista, el proceso que describes es una consecuencia lógica de los incentivos del sistema. Ya lo dijeron los griegos siglos ha, todo sistema democrático degenera en una oclocracia. 

Les pasó a ellos, les pasó a la republica Romana y en cualquier sistema cuya gerencia dependa del voto popular. Cuando lo que te separa del poder es la burda propaganda y el compro del voto, es irremediable que se use. 

La revolución liberal masónica, conocedora de eso, montó la separación de poderes que pretendía defenderla de esta degeneración, pero obviamente es más fácil ir comprando y parasitando los distintos poderes para volver al punto de inicio, como así ha ocurrido. Y probablemente ocurrirá siempre. 

La solución, como cais todo, ya la han puesto negro sobre blanco varias veces n la historia, aunque nuestros queridos griegos, se llevan la Palma en cuanto a visión y claridad de ideas: 

La mejor opción es ir rotando con predominio por una aristocracia meritocratica, con fases de Tirania ( al estilo griego) cuando hay problemas. Si la cosa va muy bien entocnes una fase de democracia para volver a girar la rueda. Semos asin


----------



## Peineto (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ¡Cuál gritan ese Peineto!
> Pero, ¡mal rayo me parta
> si en concluyendo este post
> no pagara caros sus gritos!



Joder, volver ha vuelto, pero ni cabizbajo, ni arrepentido, aunque más pecador y chulapo. ¡Qué cruz!


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

El Golpe Manchú, según Pollington Post


----------



## Karma bueno (7 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Cuantas advertencias son necesarias?? Cuantas son consideradas convenientes?? Por que por advertir, ya han advertido 50 veces, pierden la fuerza por la boca, están jugando a perder, hoy hablan en la CNN que los ucra les plantan cuando quieran drones kamikase en la mismisima Plaza Roja, visto lo visto estos días en los ataques a las bases aereas no es una estupidez, están crecidos y se nota.



Desde 2014, 8 años llevaba Rusia avisando:
"No quiero vuestros nukes en la puerta de mi casa"
Pero los necios anglos erre que erre...


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Los futuros del gas natural en EE.UU. se vuelven negativos en un volátil mercado tras subir un 5% durante la sesión.
> 
> El petróleo WTI cae hacia mínimos de un año, un 1,4% a 73,07 $, a pesar de la caída de inventarios por la débil demanda estadounidense y el aumento de la producción de crudo. *
> 17:05 || 07/12/2022



Lo del precio del petróleo es muy gordo, al precio actual Rusia no saca casi beneficios. Si el gas cae de verdad en primavera Rusia va a tener serios problemas para continuar el esfuerzo de guerra.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Secuelas de un ataque en uno de los talleres de una fábrica de Kramatorsk. Allí se observaron fuertes incendios y detonaciones secundarias tras los impactos recibidos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

La precisión de la artillería rusa, en un par de videos.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1284090
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284091
> 
> 
> Los policias municipales de Kiev, con sus uniformes amerikanski, modelo 2015, todos al frente, jojojo !!!.



Espero que todos y cada uno de los que me han intentado extorsionar en las carreteras ucranianas, durante el ultimo lustro, estén con Bandera.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un ataque ruso destruyó 70 cohetes de precisión y dos lanzadores MLRS en Krivoi Rog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



menuda mascleta mas chula oiga ustec primo


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*Volodímir Zelenski, Persona del año 2022 para la revista Time.*
La revista Time ha nombrado este miércoles Persona del año 2022 al presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, así como "al espíritu" de su país, por la resistencia que han mostrado ante la invasión rusa.

"El éxito de Zelenski como líder en tiempos de guerra se ha basado en el hecho de que el coraje es contagioso. Se extendió a través del liderazgo político de Ucrania en los primeros días de la invasión, cuando todos se dieron cuenta de que el presidente se había quedado", ha escrito Time al justificar este reconocimiento a Zelenski.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Dic 2022)

Problemas para la artillería ukra:

Más de la mitad de la artillería que usan es de origen soviético .

Ya advertí hace semanas en base a lo que iba leyendo los problemas con que se enfrentarían con la escasez de munición de 155mm, que ya se está dando.

Ahora se junta con otra carencia, la artillería de origen soviético, munición de 152mm.

Ucrania sólo es capaz de producir 1.000 municiones de 152mm al mes.

Entre 2014-18 Ucrania gastó 70.000 toneladas de esa munición. Durante 2003-2019 perdió 210.000 toneladas debido a explosiónes de arsenales ( sabotajes?) , La mayor explosión ocurrió en Balaklia.

Ukroboronprom no es capaz de producir un ciclo completo de munición de 152mm ni 122mm, necesita de otros países.

Se calcula que el 60% de las bajas rusas las produce artillería

Fuente ukra: epravda.com.ua

Editado error pueden producir 1.000 de 152mm al mes


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Joder, volver ha vuelto, pero ni cabizbajo, ni arrepentido, aunque más pecador y chulapo. ¡Qué cruz!



la de San Andres con distintivo rojo para ustec por martir y tal


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo del precio del petróleo es muy gordo, al precio actual Rusia no saca casi beneficios. Si el gas cae de verdad en primavera Rusia va a tener serios problemas para continuar el esfuerzo de guerra.



Rusia saca beneficios por encima de 30 por eso zelenski quería ese tope.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Boomerang

Italia ha pasado de comprar algo mas del 40% del gas que emplea a Rusia a menos del 10%. Desde el primer paquete de sanciones de marzo a fecha de hoy.

Es muy probable que la dependencia energética de la UE de Rusia desparezca mucho antes de lo previsto. Como convencido de las renovables que soy, gracias Vladimir por adelantar el proceso 30 años


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Seguro que nos lee (Heinrich 13, ojo)


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Desde 2014, 8 años llevaba Rusia avisando:
> "No quiero vuestros nukes en la puerta de mi casa"
> Pero los necios anglos erre que erre...



eso se llama sordera selectiva yo que ando consonotones lo se muy bien, un saludo campeon


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Cachondos...


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

La transferencia de APC M1117 a Ucrania a través de Rumanía. Se anuncia la transferencia de un total de 250 unidades durante 2022-2023.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Seguro que nos lee (Heinrich 13, ojo)



Me parece a mi que quien ha dado el golpe de estado es Olaf y sus mariachis.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Hohoho...

1936. A tope, jefe de equipo...


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La precisión de la artillería rusa, en un par de videos.



yo siempre he sido firme partidario de la escuela de artilleria de leningrado aunque ahora tiene otro nombre tremenda fama que tienen


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Cachondos...



Jajaja, eso es una troleada de campeonato.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Merkel siempre ha sido una hdlgp de mucho cuidado.



Es alemana. Son nazis por naturaleza.
Siempre cuento una anécdota que le ocurrió a mi padre, que en paz descanse, hace 30 años, en los 90.

Estuvo en una reunión en Francfort con la plana mayor de varias empresas, y entre ellas el presidente del Deustche Bank.
Le presentaron, y cuando el susodicho supo que mi padre era español, levantó el brazo y gritó delante de todos: Viva Franco!!!
Y no considero que Franco fuera ni mucho menos nazi, pero sí que el alemán veía la oportunidad de poder levantar el bracito. Lo estaba deseando.

Mi padre se quedó en shock absolutamente, en una situación incómoda, y fuera de lugar (y eso que mi padre era más bien franquista).


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Espero que todos y cada uno de los que me han intentado extorsionar en las carreteras ucranianas, durante el ultimo lustro, estén con Bandera.



esa procesion es mas larga que la santa compaña galega de lejos creame


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Lo de Rusia en general es un meme. Sus dirigentes, sus políticas, su socidad, forma de vida, todo, absolutamente todo es increiblemente ridículo. Es una especie de sociedad de adolescentes que viven en una película policiaca de los años 60 donde todo tiene un por qué, un principio y un fin dirigido de forma utópica.
De hecho, las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas son diferentes. Es algo propio de esa zona (el 80% del actual territorio de la federación rusa) está ocupado por personas que forman una sociedad que, no sabría cómo definirla.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Dic 2022)

Bombardeo infraestructuras gasisticas ukra produce 700 millones de dólares de pérdidas a naftogaz empresa estatal ukra.

Fuente: oleksiy Chernyshov jefe de Naftogaz


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> menuda mascleta mas chula oiga ustec primo



_Te aburres en las vacaciones y nos añoras?_


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Me parece a mi que quien ha dado el golpe de estado es Olaf y sus mariachis.



Ni idea, pero dar un golpe de estado asaltando los edificios gubernamentales no parece demasiado difícil. Berlin es lo menos "militante" en ese sentido que he visto en muchísimos años. No ves madera apenas, ni en la zona de las embajadas. Y 0 militares.

Después de un par de cervezas creo que se puede animar cualquiera.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev amenaza con atacar objetivos rusos, incluso en Siberia, Financial Times
> 
> Tras los ataques a aeródromos cerca de Saratov, Ryazan y Kursk, un "asesor de defensa anónimo de Kiev" declaró a un periódico estadounidense.
> "No tenemos limitaciones de distancia y pronto podremos alcanzar cualquier objetivo en territorio ruso, incluso en Siberia", citó el FT al "asesor" ucraniano, que afirmó que este tipo de ataques podrían repetirse.
> ...



Ojalá lo hagan. 
Es la mejor manera de mantener vivo el conflicto, y que Rusia no pare su picadora de carne.
Así los políticos rusos lo tendrán más dificil de justificar, si quieren parar la guerra.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Desde luego las cosas no pintan muy bien para "el eje de la resistencia". Rusia enfangada en Ucrania, Irán con su régimen muy contestado y obligado a hacer concesiones, China (la esfinge) con dudas, lío en Mongolia..
> 
> Con la UE totalmente sometida, los anglos siguen con la sarten por el mango y mucho me temo que "y lo que te rondaré morena".




Es indudable que los Anglos van a por todas pero, ¿ o es razonable pensar que esto que es obvio para nosotros, también lo es para los que se dedican a ello en ambos bandos? Pecamos de ser más papistas que el papa. 

Obviamente saben que van a sacar sus cédulas dormidas para joder, pero es una escalada predecible y por tanto fácil de lidiar con ello. Sirve por ejemplo para cargarse a unos cuantos espías y traidores que siempre tienes dentro, sin poner en riesgo a los tuyos .

En cuckcidente pecamos de impaciencia, Justo lo contrario que oriente.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Problemas para la artillería ukra:
> 
> Más de la mitad de la artillería que usan es de origen soviético .
> 
> ...



en el sentido artillero esta guerra recuerda mucho al primera guerra mundial y si te fijas en la estadistica d econsumo artillero en una sola batalla en ese conflicto vras que es brutal el consumo de proyectiles de artilleria en estos casos es brutal


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de Rusia en general es un meme. Sus dirigentes, sus políticas, su socidad, forma de vida, todo, absolutamente todo es increiblemente ridículo. Es una especie de sociedad de adolescentes que viven en una película policiaca de los años 60 donde todo tiene un por qué, un principio y un fin dirigido de forma utópica.
> De hecho, las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas son diferentes. Es algo propio de esa zona (el 80% del actual territorio de la federación rusa) está ocupado por personas que forman una sociedad que, no sabría cómo definirla.



Doctor en Todologia Rusa por la Universidad de Burgos...

Pancho, limítate a copiar y pegar lo que te pasan. En cuanto te sales del guion, eres circo.


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Dic 2022)

Los primeros transformadores de 250tn para el sistema eléctrico ukra llegarán en primavera y deberán transportarse en barco.

Fuente ukra: news.obozrevatel.com


----------



## niraj (7 Dic 2022)

СОЛОВЬЁВ 
El primer diputado de la administración, Sergei Kirienko, y el vicepresidente del gobierno, Yuri trutnev, presentaron una iniciativa para crear centros de entrenamiento patriótico militar. La idea surgió en el foro # Nosjunto.

Se crearán diez centros piloto. La tarea para el primer año es preparar a unas 45 mil personas. Los propios instructores recibirán capacitación en gudermes.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Kiev se acerca al apocalipsis energético: alcalde
▪"Kiev puede quedarse sin luz, agua ni calefacción. Podría producirse un apocalipsis, como en las películas de Hollywood, cuando es imposible vivir en las casas debido a las bajas temperaturas", declaró Vitaliy Klitschko a Reuters en una entrevista.
▪ El panorama es desolador: no hay suficientes refugios con calefacción en la capital ucraniana y, en caso de apagón total y empeoramiento de la situación, la gente tendrá que evacuar la ciudad, añadió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lo de Rusia en general es un meme. Sus dirigentes, sus políticas, su socidad, forma de vida, todo, absolutamente todo es increiblemente ridículo. Es una especie de sociedad de adolescentes que viven en una película policiaca de los años 60 donde todo tiene un por qué, un principio y un fin dirigido de forma utópica.
> De hecho, las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas son diferentes. Es algo propio de esa zona (el 80% del actual territorio de la federación rusa) está ocupado por personas que forman una sociedad que, no sabría cómo definirla.



Menuda forma de proyectar, como un libro abierto.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Jajaja, eso es una troleada de campeonato.



Han fichado a este...

Albert Landlord para los americanos. Alber בעל בית para los judios


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Te aburres en las vacaciones y nos añoras?_



no, es que sentia el abandono y ademas al fin he completado la operacion comprar coche, eso es todo


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ni idea, pero dar un golpe de estado asaltando los edificios gubernamentales no parece demasiado difícil. Berlin es lo menos "militante" en ese sentido que he visto en muchísimos años. No ves madera apenas, ni en la zona de las embajadas. Y 0 militares.
> 
> Después de un par de cervezas creo que se puede animar cualquiera.



Yo lo digo porque suena a cortina de humo para que no se hable de la mierda en que se está convirtiendo Alemania desde que llegó el calvo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Dic 2022)

Los alemanes son muy “creativos“ para intentar tapar el descontento social…han tenido que recurrir al espantajo de un golpe de estado…que cosas produce esta guerra asimétrica…








Detenidos en Alemania 25 miembros de un grupo de extrema derecha, sospechosos de planificar un golpe de Estado


Más de 3.000 policías han participado en una operación realizada simultáneamente en 11 Estados federados




elpais.com


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Y nos quejamos de Perro-Antonio y sus movidas con los huesos del tio Pako...


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Solo Rusia es responsable de invasión de un país soberano. Europa igual que la misma Ucrania está a favor de la negociación, siempre que Rusia se retire a sus fronteras anteriores a 2014. 

Nadie busca la ruina de pueblo Ruso, si no de su déspota y criminal régimen.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo lo digo porque suena a cortina de humo para que no se hable de la mierda en que se está convirtiendo Alemania desde que llegó el calvo.



Hombre, en Alemania hay idiotas como en todas partes, eso que vaya por delante. Pero si, parece que han sacado el tema bastante de quicio, para distraer. El Mundial no ha cumplido su papel de opio del pueblo, así que toma golpe de estado...


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los primeros transformadores de 250tn para el sistema eléctrico ukra llegarán en primavera y deberán transportarse en barco.
> 
> Fuente ukra: news.obozrevatel.com



para entonces ya existiran los geranios navales, le llamaran Sitake al primero?


----------



## arriondas (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Te gusta James Brown? Grandísima sorpresa...



No es que sea mi artista favorito, pero tiene algunos temas bastante buenos.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los alemanes son muy “creativos“ para intentar tapar el descontento social…han tenido que recurrir al espantajo de un golpe de estado…que cosas produce esta guerra asimétrica…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajaja. Mira que soy suspicaz pero a parte de pensar que es muy raro que haya un golpe de estado militar incluso en España y mucho más en Alemania, como lo sería también en Francia, no había llegado a más.

Pues si que es algo a considerar eso de la creatividad, si.

luego decimos que tontos ¿eh? Mira como son de listos en lo que les interesa.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Solo Rusia es responsable de invasión de un país soberano. Europa igual que la misma Ucrania está a favor de la negociación, siempre que Rusia se retire a sus fronteras anteriores a 2014.
> 
> Nadie busca la ruina de pueblo Ruso, si no de su déspota y criminal régimen.



Te descuentan sueldo por las faltas de ortografía? Pásame el Whatsapp de tu supervisor...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Uniformes de invierno ucranianos...


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Hombre, en Alemania hay idiotas como en todas partes, eso que vaya por delante. Pero si, parece que han sacado el tema bastante de quicio, para distraer. El Mundial no ha cumplido su papel de opio del pueblo, así que toma golpe de estado...



Pues aquí en la Hispania tampoco va a valer para mucho el Mundial, ya de por sí me da a mí que no se estaba siguiendo en exceso ahora menos.

La selección española me recuerda al gobierno, mucho toque, mucho para allí, mucho para allá, mucha posesión, todo muy bonito pero lo que es marcar goles de eso que es lo importante, nada de nada, humo.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

"Transferencia de más de 37 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal M1117 desde el puerto de Constanta a través de Rumania a Ucrania". 

"En total, Estados Unidos prometió dar 250 de estas máquinas".


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo lo digo porque suena a cortina de humo para que no se hable de la mierda en que se está convirtiendo Alemania desde que llegó el calvo.



En los diez primeros meses de 2022 se han matriculado en Alemania 2M de coches (en un mercado que en situación normal supera los 3.5M anuales), el acumulado anual va a ser equivalente al de la RFA a finales de los 70. Un éxito tras otro.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues aquí en la Hispania tampoco va a valer para mucho el Mundial, ya de por sí me da a mí que no se estaba siguiendo en exceso ahora menos.
> 
> La selección española me recuerda al gobierno, mucho toque, mucho para allí, mucho para allá, mucha posesión, todo muy bonito pero lo que es marcar goles de eso que es lo importante, nada de nada, humo.



Ojo, que no son malos futbolistas (lo demuestran en sus clubes), pero les han inculcado un miedo atroz a defender dinámicamente y se nota...

La banda de Perro-Antonio es simplemente inútil 24/7. Al nivel de la de ZP, como el tiempo pondrá en evidencia.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En los diez primeros meses de 2022 se han matriculado en Alemania 2M de coches (en un mercado que en situaicon normal supera los 3.5M anues), el acumulado anual va a ser equivalente al de la RFA a finales de los 70. Un éxito tras otro.



Huele a ostia economica de las que se recuerdan por siglos.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no, es que sentia el abandono y ademas al fin he *completado la operacion comprar coche*, eso es todo



_Guuuauuu... Felicidades!!!_


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> jajajaja. Mira que soy suspicaz pero a parte de pensar que es muy raro que haya un golpe de estado militar incluso en España y mucho más en Alemania, como lo sería también en Francia, no había llegado a más.
> 
> Pues si que es algo a considerar eso de la creatividad, si.
> 
> luego decimos que tontos ¿eh? Mira como son de listos en lo que les interesa.



Un golpe de estado ¡guillermino!, los conjurados pretencia derrocar el orden walkyrio fundado en memoria de aquel inutil lisiado llamado
Claus von Stauffenberg y sustituirlo por el heredero del Kaiser Wilhem, supongo que irian armados con sus preceptivos Gewehr 98, que menos.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*El Papa compara la guerra en Ucrania con el exterminio judío.*

El papa Francisco ha vuelto a alzar la voz contra la guerra en Ucrania y ha comparado el conflicto en el país con la operación nazi que exterminó unos dos millones de personas en Polonia, durante los primeros años de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Durante la audiencia general de este miércoles, Francisco se ha dirigido a unos peregrinos polacos y ha recordado la conmemoración del aniversario de la Operación Reinhard, el nombre en clave usado por las autoridades nazis para asesinar a “casi dos millones de víctimas, en su mayoría de origen judío”.* “Que el recuerdo de este horrible suceso inspire en todos intenciones y acciones en favor de la paz", ha asegurado ante los feligreses en el Vaticano. Y ha añadido: "La historia se repite, se repite, vemos lo que está sucediendo ahora en Ucrania".

Desde que empezó la guerra, Francisco ha rezado en numerosas ocasiones por la paz para el “martirizado pueblo ucraniano”. El mes pasado también comparó la invasión rusa con el genocidio del Holodomor, la hambruna ordenada por el dictador soviético Iósif Stalin que provocó la muerte de 3,8 millones de ucranianos en los años 30 del siglo pasado.

Al principio de la guerra el Papa fue criticado por no condenar abiertamente a Putin o referirse explícitamente a Rusia como el país agresor, en un difícil ejercicio de diplomacia vaticana con el fin de mantener los puentes abiertos al diálogo, pero últimamente su retórica contra Rusia ha escalado hasta el punto de enfadar al Kremlin por decir que las tropas más crueles son los chechenos y buriatos, “quizás los pueblos que son de Rusia, pero no son de la tradición rusa”.

"Ciertamente quien invade es el Estado ruso. Eso es muy claro. A veces trato de no especificar para no ofender y más bien condenar en general, aunque se sabe bien a quién estoy condenando. No es necesario que ponga el nombre y el apellido”, aseguró el Pontífice en declaraciones a la revista jesuita America Magazine. Esta entrevista no sentó nada bien a Moscú, que le acusó de “rusofobia” y de una “escandalosa perversión de la verdad”. Incluso el ministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, aseguró que las declaraciones no son “cristianas”.

El papa jesuita ha terminado la audiencia pidiendo que la Virgen de la Inmaculada, cuya festividad se celebra este jueves, "dé consuelo a todos los afectados por la brutalidad de la guerra", hablando especialmente del pueblo ucraniano que “tanto está sufriendo”. También ha saludado al alcalde de Leópolis, Andriy Sadovy, que le ha contado que a su ciudad llegan cada día 500 heridos al día y le ha regalado una cruz en la que estaba insertado un trozo de metralla extraído del cuerpo de un niño que resultó herido durante un bombardeo ruso.*

https://www.lavanguardia.com/interna...nio-judio.html


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ojo, que no son malos futbolistas (lo demuestran en sus clubes), pero les han inculcado un miedo atroz a defender dinámicamente y se nota...
> 
> La banda de Perro-Antonio es simplemente inútil 24/7. Al nivel de la de ZP, como el tiempo pondrá en evidencia.



No dudo que sean buenos futbolistas, pero no puedes mandar al mundial a 20 pipiolos y a ningún tipo con experiencia, así nos ha lucido el pelo y otra cosa al futbol se gana marcando goles no por el porcentaje de posesión.

El Madrid por ejemplo gana muchos partidos con menos posesión que el rival y ahí le tienes 14 en Europa, sin tikitaka ni ostias.


----------



## dabuti (7 Dic 2022)

¿GOLPE DE ESTADO EN PERÚ?









Pedro Castillo disuelve el Congreso e instaura un Gobierno de emergencia en Perú


Los diputados de diferentes bancadas del Legislativo han denunciado que este anuncio constituye un golpe de Estado




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Resumiendo:

1. rusos y ucranianos pasando frio a saco durante los 3 próximos meses
2. aquí ya solo queda el parguelas pancho copiando y pegando a discreción, muchas veces sin entender ni lo que copia ni lo que pega...

Mantendrá un mínimo interés el asunto este de la guerra durante el invierno?


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El Papa compara la guerra en Ucrania con el exterminio judío.*
> 
> El papa Francisco ha vuelto a alzar la voz contra la guerra en Ucrania y ha comparado el conflicto en el país con la operación nazi que exterminó unos dos millones de personas en Polonia, durante los primeros años de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> 
> ...



El Papa masón no pierde ocasión para dejar de rezar y hacer política tercer mundista.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

Los satanistas wotanicos tienen un ida de olla de talla XXXL
Desde la Revolución Francesa hasta la Revolución de la Dignidad en Ucrania, la humanidad siempre ha puesto un precio más alto de la libertad que de la vida. Porque sin libertad no hay vida.


----------



## Harman (7 Dic 2022)

Arde un almacén de azufre en Horlivka debido a un ataque militar ucraniano contra la planta química de Stirol; no hay peligro para la vida ni la salud. El Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia está trabajando, pero el olor cáustico puede estar extendiéndose. Os pido a todos que cerréis las ventanas para evitar malos olores en vuestros pisos", ha declarado el alcalde Ivan Prikhodko.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No dudo que sean buenos futbolistas, pero no puedes mandar al mundial a 20 pipiolos y a ningún tipo con experiencia, así nos ha lucido el pelo y otra cosa al futbol se gana marcando goles no por el porcentaje de posesión.
> 
> El Madrid por ejemplo gana muchos partidos con menos posesión que el rival y ahí le tienes 14 en Europa, sin tikitaka ni ostias.



Totalmente de acuerdo. La posesión como defensa si no pones en juego otras armas no vale para casi nada. Pero bueno, a ver si Luis Enrique le echa un poco de huevos y dimite y el calvo y su banda de la Federación encuentran a otro, que va a ser difícil.

La culpa, de Putler.


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> 
> 1. rusos y ucranianos pasando frio a saco durante los 3 próximos meses
> 2. aquí ya solo queda el parguelas pancho copiando y pegando a discreción, muchas veces sin entender ni lo que copia ni lo que pega...
> ...



Y yo me voy a Canarias a comprar buenos quesos h mejores aguacates y cierro la calefacción hasta Febrero.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

El Papa es tonto del culo.

Me cuesta muchísimo aceptar que sea jesuita. Fui educado sobre todo por jesuitas (mucho menos por claretianos) y este hombre no encaja intelectualmente en ese mundo.

PS: lo siento, no tuve que comer ninguna polla durante mis años de escolar, por tanto no va a haber historia que de para paja.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. La posesión como defensa si no pones en juego otras armas no vale para casi nada. Pero bueno, a ver si Luis Enrique le echa un poco de huevos y dimite y el calvo y su banda de la Federación encuentran a otro, que va a ser difícil.
> 
> La culpa, de Putler.



Sin duda, Vladimiro es el culpable... Bueno dejemos el futbol... Nos devuelven el oro estos panchos HDLGP o tenemos que colonizar America de nuevo, se nos acumula la historia, vamos a tener que repetir la historia desde Don Pelayo a Felipe II en 10 años...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y yo me voy a Canarias a comprar buenos quesos h mejores aguacates y cierro la calefacción hasta Febrero.



Yo tb voy a andar unos días por Canarias después de Año Nuevo. Es un paraíso, joder...

Yo me voy a hartar a comer pescado. A ver si el Cobi ha respetado un par de restaurantes que me gustan.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> para entonces ya existiran los geranios navales, le llamaran Sitake al primero?



Los iraníes ya los tienen, 2000 km de alcance y los estrenan en breve:









Irán estrenará nuevos helicópteros de ataque y drones navales | HISPANTV


La Marina de Irán estrenará en futuro cercano helicópteros de ataque y aviones no tripulados (drones) navales con un rango de alcance de más de 2000 km.




www.hispantv.com




:


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No dudo que sean buenos futbolistas, pero no puedes mandar al mundial a 20 pipiolos y a ningún tipo con experiencia, así nos ha lucido el pelo y otra cosa al futbol se gana marcando goles no por el porcentaje de posesión.
> 
> El Madrid por ejemplo gana muchos partidos con menos posesión que el rival y ahí le tienes 14 en Europa, sin tikitaka ni ostias.



y luego le rival se nos viene arriba y pide ceuta melilla y torremolinos de paso


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Y a este porque no le callan de una vez?


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Se lo explico brevemente y sin entrar en temas filosóficos: mientras que EEUU y la mayoría de los países de Europa se han enfangado en guerras infinitas para robar los recursos de otros países, los chinos han comprendido que es infinitamente más rentable simplemente comprarlos o colaborar con los países para obtener esos bienes.
> 
> Porque a diferencia de la cultura occidental en las que las relaciones son un juego de suma cero "si yo gano tú necesariamente has de perder", en las culturas asiáticas al suma de tus intereses y los míos puede perfectamente "sumar 2" en una relación en la que ambos pueden salir beneficiados.
> 
> Y es que mientras la cultura occidental se basa en las ideas darwinistas de que el fuerte sobrevive y el débil perece y que el pez grande se come al chico, para las culturas orientales las mayores probabilidades de supervivencia no son las del animal más grande y fiero, sino el que pertenece a una sociedad más desarrollada y colaborativa.



Lo que explica así es, no soy totalmente desconocedor de las costumbres de Oriente. Pero las gentes y los tiempos cambian. Y me temo que no nos va a gustar lo que nos depara el futuro. En fin, no podemos conocerlo, solo deducir en base a lo que sabemos y lo que intuimos. El tiempo ya nos informará cuando proceda. Saludos.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Sin duda, Vladimiro es el culpable... Bueno dejemos el futbol... Nos devuelven el oro estos panchos HDLGP o tenemos que colonizar America de nuevo, se nos acumula la historia, vamos a tener que repetir la historia desde Don Pelayo a Felipe II en 10 años...



Civilizar, bro, ci-vi-li-zar. Por eso nos tienen que devolver el oro que nos dejamos atrás: honorarios de civilización.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Y yo me refería a las capacidades nucleares de dicha aviación.



Como has dicho lo de 'asustar a la gente', había entendido ataques a centrales nucleares, que es fuente más clara para ese miedo, no lo otro. No importa.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

360k napos anuales; jijijiji...


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> 
> 1. rusos y ucranianos pasando frio a saco durante los 3 próximos meses
> 2. aquí ya solo queda el parguelas pancho copiando y pegando a discreción, muchas veces sin entender ni lo que copia ni lo que pega...
> ...




Y lo mismo te piensas que nos creemos que todo esto que cortas y pegas lo has pensado tú solito,tiene cojones el trabajo que tienes y cómo nos aburres a los demás....que asco y pena das HIJODEPUTA....


----------



## Peineto (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> ya ni mis ripios criticas
> estas conmigo de picas
> u que cosa me criticas




Por criticar que no quede,
critico tu deserción
vendiendo tu membresía
de fidalgo burbujero
por vicio vacacional
para volver otra vez
achulado y pendenciero.


----------



## vladimirovich (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo lo digo porque suena a cortina de humo para que no se hable de la mierda en que se está convirtiendo Alemania desde que llegó el calvo.



El calvo es una desgracia humana, los ingleses les han volado el NS, los polacos a los que han sacado de la miseria les están vacilando nivel Dios, su selección de fútbol es un grupo de maricas Woke, la industria ya está cerrando plantas para irse donde sea, los gringos les venden gas a precio de Romane Conti,etc...van a terminar añorando el año 1945.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y yo me voy a Canarias a comprar buenos quesos h mejores aguacates y cierro la calefacción hasta Febrero.



pero seguiras en el dilema ¿compro una banana que esta mas barata grande y jugosa o compro un platano de canarias?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Jijijiji...


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Civilizar, bro, ci-vi-li-zar. Por eso nos tienen que devolver el oro que nos dejamos atrás: honorarios de civilización.



España cuando colonizaba a su vez civilizaba panchilandia, no como los anglos que exterminaba indios por deporte.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Qué ascazo me da ese GHDLGP.

El día que se muera correrá el champán por medio mundo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

A este paso, los alemanes piden volver a firmar el tratado de Versalles...

De perdidos, al rio.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

@rejon @Disturbed 





__





VIDEOS: mientras los rusos se las pasan putas en las trincheras (frio, askazo de comida, etc), los ucranianos...


... Tambien. No me alegro en ningún caso por la situación de ninguno de los dos bandos. Hay pocas cosas mas askerosas que pasar mucho frio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo que explica así es, no soy totalmente desconocedor de las costumbres de Oriente. Pero las gentes y los tiempos cambian. Y me temo que no nos va a gustar lo que nos depara el futuro. En fin, no podemos conocerlo, solo deducir en base a lo que sabemos y lo que intuimos. El tiempo ya nos informará cuando proceda. Saludos.



al menos tu que eres de valencia te acostumbraras a la vida con el cuenco de arroz eso si vaya haciendo acopio de salsas para darle pelin sabor


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> El Papa es tonto del culo.
> 
> Me cuesta muchísimo aceptar que sea jesuita. Fui educado sobre todo por jesuitas (mucho menos por claretianos) y este hombre no encaja intelectualmente en ese mundo.
> 
> PS: lo siento, no tuve que comer ninguna polla durante mis años de escolar, por tanto no va a haber historia que de para paja.



Se ve que en Argentina no encuentran buen material, es curioso que una cosa tan gris y con sombras respecto a su actuación durante la dictadura haya llegado tan alto. A saber qué vocaciones consigue la IC en Argentina, quizá el sacerdote medio allí es subnormal a ratos y pederasta cuando se aburre.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Maemía, las pérdidas rusas en tropas.


----------



## Peineto (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿Quién pide al presidente polaco que devuelva las fronteras orientales?
> 
> En la famosa plataforma de peticiones change.org ha aparecido una propuesta de celebrar referendos en Ternopil, Lviv y Volhynia para devolver estas tierras a Polonia.
> 
> ...



Y la vuelta de Polonia al imperio ruso...


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Por criticar que no quede,
> critico tu deserción
> vendiendo tu membresía
> de fidalgo burbujero
> ...



todo el mes me queda de hoganza
al principio deserte por mal virus que cogi 
pero ya lo supere o al menos eso parece
despues en la busca parti del coche deseado
afan este muy cansado pero hoy lo culmine
y entrare de pascuas a ramos segun que me ha de acontecer


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Un golpe de estado ¡guillermino!, los conjurados pretencia derrocar el orden walkyrio fundado en memoria de aquel inutil lisiado llamado
> Claus von Stauffenberg y sustituirlo por el heredero del Kaiser Wilhem, supongo que irian armados con sus preceptivos Gewehr 98, que menos.



O con los fusiles de madera con los que se decía quehacían las maniobras conjuntas con la OTAN.

Y los que les han ido a capturar tambien porque mira que envíar a 3000 contra 25.


----------



## Peineto (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Espero que todos y cada uno de los que me han intentado extorsionar en las carreteras ucranianas, durante el ultimo lustro, estén con Bandera.



Será con Bandolera, digo yo...


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿GOLPE DE ESTADO EN PERÚ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya le ha costado espabilar al maestro...


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Golpe Manchú, según Pollington Post



El pusch de la cervecería, versión farsa.


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La precisión de la artillería rusa, en un par de videos.



Ahora estoy con los cosacos de Tolstoi, precisamente.


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

Por cierto golpe de estado este de verdad en Perú... El comunista Castillo tan democrata él.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Dic 2022)

El oleoducto Power of Siberia en China alcanzó su destino final en Shanghai

La agencia de noticias Xinhua informó que la sección Tai'an-Taixing del gasoducto se puso oficialmente en funcionamiento.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Dic 2022)

⚡Irán y Rusia pronto firmarán un acuerdo de cooperación integral - Embajador iraní en Moscú.


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> jajajaja. Mira que soy suspicaz pero a parte de pensar que es muy raro que haya un golpe de estado militar incluso en España y mucho más en Alemania, como lo sería también en Francia, no había llegado a más.
> 
> Pues si que es algo a considerar eso de la creatividad, si.
> 
> luego decimos que tontos ¿eh? Mira como son de listos en lo que les interesa.



Es ridiculo, estas algaradas ya no se llevan ni en el hemisferio sur....


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Por cierto golpe de estado este de verdad en Perú... El comunista Castillo tan democrata él.



Es el presidente, míster y toca hacer elecciones legislativas.
¿Acaso pensaban quedarse pegaos a los sillones?


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Llevamos 287 días escuchando las mismas mentiras rusas, por ejemplo, Rusia dice haber destruido ya 4.357.221 HIMARS, pero ahí sigue Urania, defendiendo su soberanía y su libertad. 

Será por eso que el "glorioso" ejército ruso se ensaña contra civiles indefensos a distancia, lanzando misiles.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Por cierto golpe de estado este de verdad en Perú... El comunista Castillo tan democrata él.



Un comunista demócrata es como un católico putero...bueno, esto último no es contradictorio si no mas bien, consustancial.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

Ya he visto las declaraciones al completo de Putin, y para mí dice algo muy muy importante, que sin embargo no he visto escrito en ningún sitio.

Putin ha asegurado textualmente, "que Ucrania pagará altas compensaciones por los daños ocasionados en el Donbas y en las nuevas regiones rusas". 

Por tanto ya sabemos que este punto, se incluirá sin duda, en las próximas negociaciones de paz, sean cuando sean, si Ucrania quiere parar la picadora de carne rusa.

De momento ya tenemos 4 puntos que sabemos con seguridad, porque Putin ya ha hablado de ellos:

1) Ucrania no entrará jamás, en la Otan (lo sabemos desde hace meses)
2) Reconocimiento de Crimea, Luhansk, Donetsk, Zaporiya y Jersón, como rusas de pleno derecho.
3) Sanciones anuladas por parte de occidente.
4) Compensaciones por los destrozos ocasionados por la OTAN, en todas esas regiones rusas.

Para mí faltan aún 4 anuncios, que completarían lo que venimos comentando aquí hace meses:

1) Referendums en todas esas regiones que son prorusas (Odesa, Jarkov, Dnipro, Poltava ), para que decidan si quieren ser rusas. Referendum controlado ABSOLUTAMENTE por Rusia en su preparación y escrutinio, y dado por válido por observadores internacionales no europeos ni norteamericanos.
2) Entrega de todas las armas pesadas, tanques, artillería, manpads, etc, en poder ucraniano, para su destrucción o para aumentar el stock armamentístico de las nuevas regiones rusas.
3) Entrega de todos los criminales de guerra ucranianos, batallones neonazis de Azov y Kraken. Si es que queda alguno vivo para entonces, claro.
4) Nueva Constitución en Ucrania, que restituya el derecho al uso del ruso, de la iglesia ortodoxa y elimine cualquier símbolo del nazismo y anti ruso.
Para esto obviamente, Zelensky será apartado. Lo mejor es dejarle con vida, y que el y su pareja vivan como marajás en Usa. 

Por tanto, creo que estamos aún en mitad del camino, y queda mucha operación militar por delante.
Pero al menos aquí en burbuja, lo contamos con antelación, luego que no vengan con primicias en otros lados.

@calopez quiero mis 20 rublos.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es ridiculo, estas algaradas ya no se llevan ni en el hemisferio sur....



Dejémoslo que en Europa no es necesario. En el hemisferio Sur...lo detienen cuando les falla el golpe pero no suele ser tan fácil. Bolivia Paquistán, Indonesia y unos muchos en estos ultimos tiempos nos demuestran que los hechos no lo avalan.

También es cierto que no se meten "veinticinco" a hacer el golpe.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Todas las decisiones del hijoPutin son una traición al pueblo ruso, todas van en contra de los intereses de Rusia y son una vergüenza para la humanidad y una terrible mancha para Rusia., algunos aqui viven muy lejos de la realidad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya he visto las declaraciones al completo de Putin, y para mí dice algo muy muy importante, que sin embargo no he visto escrito en ningún sitio.
> 
> Putin ha asegurado textualmente, "que Ucrania pagará altas compensaciones por los daños ocasionados en el Donbas y en las nuevas regiones rusas".
> 
> ...



Tú estás allí, verdad?
Cómo se vive la situación?


----------



## El-Mano (7 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Son T-90M *Proryv-3 *, la versión más moderna hasta la fecha.



Si no me equivoco, hace unas semanas en telegram se decía que tenían entre 40 y 70, con posibilidades de unos 100. O quizás se referían a otra versión de las últimas y no de esta, o simplemente no son todos los enviados de la última versión.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Dic 2022)

Dimitri Gordón, durante su última entrevista para una agencia de noticias moldava, expresó que la presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, debe solicitar ayuda a Ucrania en la cuestión de Transnistria. Según el periodista, "es de interés nacional para Ucrania" liberar a Moldavia de ese "enclave ilegal".




Spoiler: Dmitry Ilyich Gordon ( ucraniano : Дмитро Ілліч Гордон , romanizado : Dmytro Illich Hordon , ruso : Дмитрий Ильич Гордон ; nacido el 21 de octubre de 1967) es un periodista, entrevistador, político y cantante ucraniano. También es el editor en jefe del periódico "Boulevard" (desde junio de 1995), más tarde - "Gordon Boulevard". En junio de 2019, Gordon se convirtió en el jefe de la sede electoral del partido Fuerza y Honor 



Dmitry Ilyich Gordon es un periodista, entrevistador, político y cantante ucraniano. También es el editor en jefe del periódico "Boulevard" (desde junio de 1995), más tarde - "Gordon Boulevard". En junio de 2019, Gordon se convirtió en el jefe de la sede electoral del partido Fuerza y Honor


----------



## Trajanillo (7 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es el presidente, míster y toca hacer elecciones legislativas.
> ¿Acaso pensaban quedarse pegaos a los sillones?



Los cojones, ha dado un golpe de estado ya se que para vosotros es lo normal actuar así


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Dic 2022)

*¿Cómo de fuerte es la alianza político-militar entre Rusia y China?*


Tras el inicio de la invasión rusa a Ucrania, el 24 de febrero de este año y a lo largo de ocho meses de guerra, la paz mundial se ha visto en peligro. 

Los bloqueos económicos y las diferentes sanciones impuestas a Rusia por parte de Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN en apoyo a Ucrania, han generado una creciente tensión entre estos países.

La postura de China es de destacar, pues no ha sancionado de ninguna manera a su país vecino y ha seguido colaborando en diversos proyectos de interés mutuo. Estos aliados estratégicos reanudaron su compromiso de cooperación el pasado 8 de septiembre cuando el actual Ministro de la Duma Estatal Rusa, Vyacheslav Volodin, doctor en ciencias jurídicas, se reunió con el jefe del máximo órgano legislativo de China, Li Zhanshu, actual presidente del comité permanente de la Asamblea Popular Nacional. Li reafirmó el apoyo por parte de China en materia económica, mencionando que los bloqueos no detendrán la cooperación entre estas potencias, comunicó el 8 de septiembre del 2022 el medio oficial de la Duma Estatal. (Vyacheslav Volodin and Li Zhanshu discussed issues of development of Russia-China inter-parliamentary cooperation and countering Western sanctions).

Este hecho no es el único que respalda la unión entre estas dos naciones, pues a pocos días de la reunión de estos funcionarios, el 15 de septiembre por primera vez después del inicio de la invasión a Ucrania, los presidentes Vladimir Putin, quien trabajó como oficial de inteligencia exterior de la KGB y Xi Jiping, quien ocupa este cargo desde el 14 de marzo de 2013, se reunieron en Samarcanda, ciudad de Uzbekistán. Xi destacó el interés por parte de China de seguir trabajando con Rusia por construir una relación más estrecha, pues según el mandatario chino el mundo se encuentra en cambios y es importante que ambas naciones se mantengan fuertes y unidas ante dicha situación. Putin por su parte expresó que esta unión busca un orden mundial más equitativo y razonable, además de respaldar el principio de una sola China y condenar los intentos de países externos por interferir en la situación actual con Taiwán, comunicó el 15 de Septiembre del 2022 el medio oficial del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores chino (President Xi Jinping Meets with Russian President Vladimir Putin).

El apoyo mutuo de estas naciones lo podemos observar también en los ejercicios militares conjuntos que realizan. Un ejemplo de esto sucedió el miércoles 30 de noviembre del año en curso, cuando las fuerzas aéreas de los ejércitos de estas naciones realizaron por segunda vez en el año un patrullaje estratégico por los aires del Mar de Japón, el Mar de China y el Pacifico Occidental. Comentó el Global Times el 30 de noviembre de 2022, diario que pertenece al periodico People’s Daily, medio oficial del Partido Comunista Chino (Chinese, Russian air forces hold 2nd joint strategic patrol of the year with 1st warplane exchange visits).

El bombardero estratégico Ruso de marca Tupolev Tu-95, avión portamisiles propulsado por cuatro motores turbohélice y uno de los aviones más rápidos de hélices en la actualidad, voló en conjunto con el Xian H-6K de China, avión con una capacidad aérea ofensiva de largo alcance con municiones guiadas de precisión. Realizando maniobras conjuntas durante 8 horas, acompañados de aviones caza de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas escoltando al grupo aéreo de estos dos países.

Además, fue la primera vez que naves rusas aterrizaron en territorio chino, mientras que las naves chinas lo hicieron en territorio ruso. Permitiendo que ambas fuerzas aéreas se familiaricen con el territorio aleado. 

Mostrando así el gran nivel de cooperación militar y de confianza que hay entre estas dos potencias.

Este patrullaje es el quinto realizado en los últimos cuatro años, el primero en junio del 2019, el segundo en diciembre de 2020, el tercero en noviembre de 2021 y el cuarto realizado el 24 de mayo de 2022, dato importante a analizar, pues es la primera vez que se realizan dos ejercicios en un año en el contexto de la actual situación en Ucrania y las diversas tensiones en la región de Taiwán. 

Por su parte, el ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigú, declaró que el patrullaje se realizó siguiendo de manera estricta las normas internacionales de aviación sin infringir el espacio aéreo de ningún país. Informó RT en Español el 30 de noviembre del 2022 (Bombarderos estratégicos de Rusia y China realizan un patrullaje conjunto en la región de Asia-Pacífico).

Así mismo, las armadas de ambos países han realizado dos patrullas navales en conjunto, la última en septiembre poco después de haberse realizado los ejercicios estratégicos de Vostok 2022 del 1 al 7 de septiembre, liderados por Rusia, donde destacó la participación de 13 países de diferentes regiones del mundo como: Argelia, Belorusia, China, India, Kazajistán, Nicaragua entre otros, mostrando al mundo la fuerza de estos aliados estratégicos.

El intercambio de visitas de aviones de guerra a los aeródromos en los territorios de cada uno y el aumento de la frecuencia de las patrullas conjuntas de una vez a dos veces al año, refleja un mayor crecimiento en la cooperación militar de alto nivel y la confianza mutua entre China y Rusia, lo que ha sido justificado por estos países como una contribución a la paz y la estabilidad de Asia y el mundo.

Será importante seguir al pendiente de los movimientos militares de estos países, así como los acuerdos políticos que se den antes de terminar el año.

Esta alianza puede significar un cambio en el orden mundial, algo que no debe ser del agrado de Estados Unidos, generando rivalidad y un ambiente tenso en el mundo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Dic 2022)

Letonia tiene un serio problema con el gas.

Ha estado consumiendo en los días que llevamos de diciembre entre el 0,4% y 0,6% diariamente del gas almacenado que tiene 

O recibe inyecciones de gas significativas, reduce el consumo o no llega al mes de abril.

Depósitos al 54,6%


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)

Putin: de 300.000 movilizados, 150 mil están en la zona SVO, de los cuales solo 77 mil están en unidades de combate, el resto en las tropas de defensa territorial


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tú estás allí, verdad?
> Cómo se vive la situación?



Normalidad, al menos aquí en Moscú.
Muchos más ucranianos, eso sí.


----------



## NS 4 (7 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Libertad de expresión
> 
> . Letonia retira la licencia a una televisión independiente rusa



Pues muy liberales no son...la verdad...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Se ve que en Argentina no encuentran buen material, es curioso que una cosa tan gris y con sombras respecto a su actuación durante la dictadura haya llegado tan alto. A saber qué vocaciones consigue la IC en Argentina, quizá el sacerdote medio allí es subnormal a ratos y pederasta cuando se aburre.



 te ha quedado un post muy cuqui. En poco mas de 2 líneas has desmontado al pavo hasta su ultimo tornillo. Jesus...


----------



## Honkler (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Normalidad, al menos aquí en Moscú.
> Muchos más ucranianos, eso sí.



Ucranianos rusos étnicos o ukros paguiteros?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Qué bonito busto para una Pica


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)

Mundo

*Cómo la limitación de precios del G7 afecta al mercado mundial, pero no reduce los ingresos de Rusia*







La decisión del G7 de imponer el tope de precios para el petróleo ruso a 60 dólares por barril puede producir resultados que la mayoría de los países industrializados no esperan, dijo a Sputnik Demostenes Floros, economista de energía del CER-Centro Europa Ricerche y profesor de la Universidad de Bolonia.

Según el experto, a corto plazo, es poco probable que los precios del petróleo se disparen tras la introducción de esta limitación de 60 dólares por barril. Sin embargo, en cuanto a las consecuencias a largo plazo, habrá otros dos factores que analizar, advirtió el académico.

En primer lugar, cabe destacar la posibilidad de que *la demanda de China probablemente aumente* tras la relajación de las restricciones COVID-19. En segundo lugar, *la decisión de producción de la OPEP+* durante la próxima reunión es una cuestión muy importante, señaló Floros.

"En cuanto a las trampas y escollos de la politización del suministro energético, el riesgo es desequilibrar el mercado después de la desestabilización previa que tuvo el mercado durante la crisis del COVID. Y esto sería, por supuesto, una situación muy mala", advirtió el académico.

Subrayó que existe una diferencia muy clara entre la situación con los precios en la Unión Europea (UE) y EEUU. En particular, en el caso del bloque europeo, *el 43% de la inflación está vinculada con la crisis de energía*, mientras "solo el 17% de la inflación de EEUU se debe a los precios de la energía y esta es una diferencia muy grande entre la Unión Europea y Estados Unidos".

"Creo que el tope de precios aumentará la división entre los miembros de la UE, especialmente si no se ponen de acuerdo sobre el tope del precio del gas que van a discutir el 13 de diciembre", pronosticó Floros.

La UE puede enfrentarse al problema de comprar la cantidad necesaria de gasóleo. El experto opinó que esto puede ser la mayor dificultad para el bloque *después del 5 de febrero*. Asimismo, los precios subirán a no ser que la OPEP+ invente cómo compensar la producción rusa.

Según la política del G7, a la que se sumaron Australia y la UE, los petroleros que transportan petróleo ruso tienen prohibido recibir seguros marítimos occidentales a menos que el petróleo se venda a un precio inferior al fijado por el G7.

Estas medidas aprobadas tienen como objetivo quitar beneficios a Rusia, por lo menos, parte de sus *ingresos por hidrocarburos*. Sin embargo, Moscú ya afirmó que no vendería su crudo a nadie que se atenga a tal política. La mera idea de limitar los precios contradice el orden mundial basado en el libre mercado, creando así un peligroso precedente, según los representantes rusos.

Mientras tanto, ya se ven las consecuencias de la decisión del G7. El _Financial Times_ publicó a primera el 6 de diciembre —un día después de que la medida entrara en vigor— que se había formado un atasco de petroleros frente a las costas de Turquía, ya que Ankara exige confirmación de la cobertura del seguro de los barcos.

Así, las autoridades turcas declararon que todos los petroleros que pasen por el Bósforo y los Dardanelos deben presentar cartas de sus proveedores de protección e indemnización, confirmando que tienen un seguro válido que cubre incidentes como vertidos de petróleo y colisiones. Como consecuencia, el 5 de diciembre *se vieron unos 19 petroleros esperando para cruzar el estrecho*.

Irónicamente, el crudo bloqueado en aguas turcas no era de Rusia: gran parte del petróleo procede de Kazajistán, que no está en el punto de mira de las sanciones. Además, los cargadores retenidos en el estrecho tienen seguros de proveedores occidentales. Al mismo tiempo, resultó que las compañías de seguros rusas ya habían entregado cartas de confirmación a las autoridades turcas para asegurarse el paso por sus aguas.

El medio subrayó que se trataba del primer indicio de que la limitación occidental de los precios podría perturbar los flujos mundiales de petróleo más allá de las exportaciones rusas.
Además, la mezcla rusa de petróleo ESPO del puerto de Kózmino, en Extremo Oriente, se vendía el 5 de diciembre a *unos 79 dólares por barril en los mercados asiáticos*, por encima del precio máximo, informó la prensa occidental citando a Refinitiv, un proveedor mundial estadounidense-británico.

Como indicó S&P Global, Asia está llamada a absorber una cantidad considerable de los volúmenes de crudo ruso desplazados como consecuencia de las sanciones de la UE.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*Bruselas emite 7.050 millones para el fondo contra el paro y la ayuda macrofinanciera a Ucrania.*

La Comisión Europea ha emitido este miércoles 7.050 millones de euros en su última operación sindicada de 2022, que consiste en un nuevo bono social a 15 años de 6.548 millones de euros para el programa Apoyo para mitigar los riesgos de desempleo en caso de emergencia (SURE, por sus siglas en inglés) de la Unión Europea (UE) con vencimiento en diciembre de 2037 y una ampliación de 500 millones de euros de un bono existente con vencimiento en 2052 para el programa de ayuda macrofinanciera a Ucrania.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Voronezh, todo normal.

Como anécdota, uno de los compiyoguis se compro unas botas con forro de piel falsa hechas en Rusia, por 50 napos, y las anda paseando como un puto trofeo, ya de vuelta    el otro anda por ahi con un gorro de piel también comprado en Voronezh. A ver cuanto hacemos el ridículo este fin de semana, que ya estamos casi a Jueves.

No voy a comentar nada sobre conejas, porque se os afilan los dientes y me atacáis como válvula de escape a vuestras frustraciones. En cualquier caso, ya mencione lo del nuevo tren de cercanías a 50km de la frontera con Ucrania, para que tengáis algo que desear (que lo bombardeen y maten a todos los pasajeros en cuanto sea posible, cuantas mas fotos en Twitter, mejor).


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*Fracasa el autogolpe de Estado en Perú: Castillo intenta huir después de ser destituido por el Congreso.*

Después de instaurar un Gobierno de excepción orientado "a reestablecer el Estado de Derecho y la democracia", el presidente peruano ha abandonado el palacio presidencial acompañado por el ex primer ministro Aníbal Torres.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no, es que sentia el abandono y ademas al fin he completado la operacion comprar coche, eso es todo



Si no hay foto de chica con coche no sirve


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Hay paro si están en guerra? Esta es nueva...

Tete, dame dinero para el fondo del paro. Pero si estáis en guerra, joder. Para el paro de la guerra, subnormal.

Cuanto se lleva la basca de la Comisión de estas historias? Centeno dice que el 15%, pero Centeno es un flipao...


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si no hay foto de chica con coche no sirve


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (7 Dic 2022)

Comprados los billetes para las Canarias.

Comprados los billetes para Berlin, pagado el hotel.

Comprobado que el tiempo va a ser una mierda otra vez este fin de semana.

Hora de plegar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (7 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Ucranianos rusos étnicos o ukros paguiteros?



Eso iba a preguntar yo


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## JAGGER (7 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Irán y Rusia pronto firmarán un acuerdo de cooperación integral - Embajador iraní en Moscú.



Dos países de mierda que mucho no podrán hacer. Lo interesante es corroborar que Occidente desconectó a Mamaruskia. Ahora la escoria se junta.


----------



## relañin (7 Dic 2022)

*Oliver Stone acusó a Estados Unidos de ser el causante del conflicto ucraniano*












Oliver Stone acusó a Estados Unidos de ser el causante del conflicto ucraniano


El diario serbio Polítika entrevistó al cineasta estadounidense Oliver Stone, quien acusó al gobierno de los Estados Unidos de provocar el actual conflicto



insurgente.org


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

El nuevo orden mundial:



Los saudíes quieren ser parte de los BRICS


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Estos pavos, perdón pavas, que se pasan toda la vida hablando de democracia, valores, respeto, integración, etc. al final son los más capullos.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Ucranianos rusos étnicos o ukros paguiteros?



Aquí no hay paguitas.
O curras o te mueres de hambre.


----------



## Dado8 (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El nuevo orden mundial:
> 
> 
> 
> Los saudíes quieren ser parte de los BRICS



Los chinos son negociantes, les da igual el régimen y la cultura que haya, ellos quieren hacer negocios.

En cambio Occidente va extendiendo su forma de ver el mundo, espada en mano, mejor dicho tomahawk en avión o barco.

Normal que al final otras culturas manden a los anglos a la mierda.


----------



## magufone (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Como cuando aqui?


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Como cuando aqui?



Sactamente, el problema es a ver como lo hacen sin involucrar a la OTAN directamente, a lo mejor eso es lo que tienen planeado, una hipotética guerra convencional con Rusia al estilo Barbarroja, yo de esta gente ya me lo creo todo.


----------



## kopke (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev se acerca al apocalipsis energético: alcalde
> ▪"Kiev puede quedarse sin luz, agua ni calefacción. Podría producirse un apocalipsis, como en las películas de Hollywood, cuando es imposible vivir en las casas debido a las bajas temperaturas", declaró Vitaliy Klitschko a Reuters en una entrevista.
> ▪ El panorama es desolador: no hay suficientes refugios con calefacción en la capital ucraniana y, en caso de apagón total y empeoramiento de la situación, la gente tendrá que evacuar la ciudad, añadió.
> 
> ...



Más misiles.

Ese es el objetivo.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*Canadá y Países Bajos intervienen en el caso de genocidio de Ucrania contra Rusia.*
Canadá y los Países Bajos han anunciado este miércoles que han presentado* una declaración conjunta de intervención ante la Corte Internacional de Justicia (CIJ) en el caso de genocidio presentado por Ucrania contra Rusia*. Los dos países indican en un comunicado que la comunidad internacional no puede permitir que la Convención para la Prevención y la Sanción del Delito de Genocidio de la ONU "sea mal utilizada o maltratada".

"Reiteramos la importancia de estos procedimientos e instamos, una vez más, a Rusia a que suspenda de forma inmediata sus operaciones militares en Ucrania, como ordenó la corte en su orden legalmente obligatoria del 16 de marzo de 2022", señala el comunicado. Canadá y los Países Bajos añaden que Rusia está violando sus obligaciones internacionales y que los dos países están comprometidos en que se respete el orden internacional.

*En febrero de este año, Ucrania presentó una demanda contra Rusia ante CIJ, el alto tribunal de la ONU con sede en La Haya, por la invasión del país por tropas rusas.*


----------



## Adriano II (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los saudíes quieren ser parte de los BRICS



Para eso no hace falta que viaje Xi

Se está cocinando el petro-yuan


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

Ahora si que es golpe de estado de verdad:


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## risto mejido (7 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Letonia tiene un serio problema con el gas.
> 
> Ha estado consumiendo en los días que llevamos de diciembre entre el 0,4% y 0,6% diariamente del gas almacenado que tiene
> 
> ...



Estas diciendo una cosa que no es cierta con todos mis respetos, en todo depósito de gas hay una parte que se llama “gas técnico “, que es una cantidad que suele estar en torno al 25% de la cantida total , la cual no se puede usar ni se puede sacar del depósito , en Alemania que son almacenes muy antiguos, su porcentaje de gas técnico se eleva al 30%, cuando digan que tienen las reserva al 60% significa que útiles y utilizables les queda el 30% del gas, aunque anuncien el 60 , si fuese licuado sería otro tema 
Saludos


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Qué sorpresa!!! en Peru un comunista que intenta acabar con la democracia!!! Ver para creer...


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Coño, este debe ser el Día del Orgullo (comunista) para ti.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Por cierto golpe de estado este de verdad en Perú... El comunista Castillo tan democrata él.



bueno le comunismo en Perú se moderniza pasa de dictadura del proletariado a dictadura de Castillo


----------



## relañin (7 Dic 2022)

*Las bajas militares ucranianas superan las 400 en un solo día y las fuerzas rusas destruyen armas suministradas por EEUU












Las bajas militares ucranianas superan las 400 en un solo día y las fuerzas rusas destruyen armas suministradas por EEUU - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Cazas rusos derriban a un avión Su-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania, mientras los sistemas de defens




sana.sy




*


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ya he visto las declaraciones al completo de Putin, y para mí dice algo muy muy importante, que sin embargo no he visto escrito en ningún sitio.
> 
> Putin ha asegurado textualmente, "que Ucrania pagará altas compensaciones por los daños ocasionados en el Donbas y en las nuevas regiones rusas".
> 
> ...



conque pinte tu nick en el proximo misil que lance vas que chutas


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*Un tribunal de Rusia confirma la pena de 22 años de prisión por traición a un ex periodista.*
Un tribunal de la capital rusa ha rechazado este miércoles la apelación de un ex periodista que fue declarado culpable de traición y condenado a 22 años de prisión tras lo que se consideró un juicio con motivaciones políticas. El tribunal de apelaciones confirmó la sentencia dictada en septiembre contra* Ivan Safronov, quien trabajó como reportero de asuntos militares para el importante periódico de negocios Kommersant *antes de convertirse en asesor del jefe de la corporación espacial rusa Roscosmos.

Su condena y sentencia se produjeron en medio de *una amplia represión contra los medios y los críticos del Kremlin durante los combates en Ucrania*. Safronov fue acusado de pasar secretos militares a la inteligencia checa y a un ciudadano alemán.

Él insistió en su inocencia y rechazó los cargos por "absurdos". Argumentó que no hizo nada ilegal y que había publicado mientras trabajaba como periodista toda la información recopilada de fuentes en agencias gubernamentales e industrias militares.


----------



## Honkler (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí no hay paguitas.
> O curras o te mueres de hambre.



Me parece correcto.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Dic 2022)

...


Impresionante dijo:


>



115-enesima sanción:

1.- No le venderemos ni gas, ni petróleo a Rusia.
Pero si no tenemos gas, ni petróleo,
Tanto da, para lo que sirven las sanciones, y queda muy chulo.
2.- Dejaremos de respirar si Rusia no nos hace caso.


----------



## relañin (7 Dic 2022)

*TRAS MASIVA PROTESTA, ITALIA SUSPENDE SUMINISTRO DE ARMAS A UCRANIA

Esta decisión fue tomada después de que miles de personas se manifestaran hace varios días en el centro de la capital italiana, Roma, para protestar por el suministro de armas al régimen ucraniano. 

El ministro de Defensa italiano, Guido Crosetto dijo lo siguiente:

“Confirmo que hasta fin de año no habrá un nuevo decreto sobre suministros militares a Kiev, y veremos qué decisión tomará el gobierno con respecto a la futura ayuda a Ucrania y qué llevará” 


*
Ministro italiano de defensa.









Tras las masivas protestas, Italia suspende suministro armas a Kiev - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


“Confirmo que hasta fin de año no habrá un nuevo decreto sobre suministros militares a Kiev, y vere




sana.sy


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Normalidad, al menos aquí en Moscú.
> Muchos más ucranianos, eso sí.



con cochazos o con ladas ? los ukros digo


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> con cochazos o con ladas ? los ukros digo



Los de los coches buenos yo creo que están aquí, al calorcito.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pues muy liberales no son...la verdad...



tirando a polakismo politico osea que no dan una


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)

Bielorrusia ha anunciado que mañana se llevará a cabo un importante despliegue de tropas a lo largo de las carreteras del país en aras de garantizar la seguridad nacional.


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> 115-enesima sanción:
> ...



Nada de nada. Teatro y a circular.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si no hay foto de chica con coche no sirve



como decia una rubia en una pelicula ''jamas lo sabras'' que coche es y tal


----------



## Lego. (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ni idea, pero dar un golpe de estado asaltando los edificios gubernamentales no parece demasiado difícil. Berlin es lo menos "militante" en ese sentido que he visto en muchísimos años. No ves madera apenas, ni en la zona de las embajadas. Y 0 militares.
> 
> Después de un par de cervezas creo que se puede animar cualquiera.



No en tiendo eso de dar un golpe de Estado "tomando el Reichstag" dos docenas de aventureros. Ni que en ese edificio estuviese custodiado el Anillo de Sauron o la varita mágica de .Harry Potter.

Un golpe de Estado lo da la cúpula militar/policial o parte relevante de ella. Es decir, las armas, y estando dispuesto a usarlas contra quien se oponga. Sin eso no hay más que postureo.

Y en el acaso de Alemania, ni siquera el ejército en bloque tendría claro dar un golpe efectivo, con ese mini-ejército y tropecientas mil tropas americanas en docenas de bases, que acabarían con la asonada en un par de días.

Tiene más posibildades de tumbar por la fuerza el gobierno de Alemania la "minoría" turca que ningún otro estamento.

Voto por cortina de humo que de paso les servirá para quitarse de en medio a algún opositor incómodo.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El nuevo orden mundial:
> 
> 
> 
> Los saudíes quieren ser parte de los BRICS



para vender camellos hay que ser muy listo y verlas venir


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> *t.me/intelslava/42460*
> 
> Finalmente, una explicación sensata ha aparecido en la red sobre por qué los aviones de la Aviación Estratégica están al aire libre.
> 
> ...



Ya si,





















Éste es el nuevo bombardero nuclear invisible de los EEUU


Estados Unidos lleva años diseñando y construyendo el B-21 Raider, el nuevo bombardero invisible que — según su fuerza aérea — será capaz de sortear las defensas enemigas y evitar sus radares




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Estos pavos, perdón pavas, que se pasan toda la vida hablando de democracia, valores, respeto, integración, etc. al final son los más capullos.



y los que los contradicen sin argumentos mas capullos que son no crees?


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> el porno
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



el porno y el caviar estan sancionados?


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> y los que los contradicen sin argumentos mas capullos que son no crees?



paves


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> No en tiendo eso de dar un golpe de Estado "tomando el Reichstag" dos docenas de aventureros. Ni que en ese edificio estuviese custodiado el Anillo de Sauron o la varita mágica de .Harry Potter.
> 
> Un golpe de Estado lo da la cúpula militar/policial o parte relevante de ella. Es decir, las armas, y estando dispuesto a usarlas contra quien se oponga. Sin eso no hay más que postureo.
> 
> ...



Eso en Alemania es tradición, aprovechando la Noche de los cuchillos largos, Hitler se llevo por delante a estos señores:



Ernst Röhm
General Jefe
de las SA.Gregor Strasser
Presidente del NSDAP hasta 1925, ambiguo opositor de Hitler.Kurt von Schleicher
General des Herees,
último canciller del Reichswehr.Erich Klausener
Líder católico,
opositor religioso al nazismo.Edgar Jung
Abogado y político alemán,
colaborador de Franz von Papen.Ferdinand von Bredow,
Generalmajor des Herees y exjefe de la Abwehr.Karl Ernst
Gruppenführer de las SA.
.Edmund Heines
Gruppenführer de las SA, miembro del Reichstag y jefe de Policía en Breslavia.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

Una delegación de las Fuerzas Armadas de España, encabezada por el Jefe del Estado Mayor General de la Defensa, Almirante General Teodoro López Calderón, realizó una visita oficial a Ucrania, donde visitaron los lugares de los crímenes de guerra rusos.

La delegación española fue informada de la situación de seguridad en Ucrania, la situación de las tropas rusas, sus pérdidas, la violación de las reglas de la guerra y los crímenes de lesa humanidad por parte del enemigo, así como las previsiones sobre futuras actuaciones de Rusia.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> No en tiendo eso de dar un golpe de Estado "tomando el Reichstag" dos docenas de aventureros. Ni que en ese edificio estuviese custodiado el Anillo de Sauron o la varita mágica de .Harry Potter.
> 
> Un golpe de Estado lo da la cúpula militar/policial o parte relevante de ella. Es decir, las armas, y estando dispuesto a usarlas contra quien se oponga. Sin eso no hay más que postureo.
> 
> ...



huele a operacion GLADIO cutre casposa para acongojar al personal pero me temo que mas bien les dan ideas


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Para eso no hace falta que viaje Xi
> 
> Se está cocinando el petro-yuan



A veces no solo hay que ser honrado, sino parecerlo.
Cómo crees que estarán en USA viendo este encuentro?

Pues eso, no es lo mismo que te lo cuenten, a tener vídeos e imágenes de como se comen las pollas chinos y saudíes.


----------



## Lego. (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso en Alemania es tradición, aprovechando la Noche de los cuchillos largos, Hitler se llevo por delante a estos señores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues eso, que la toma del edificio es sólo la guinda del pastel. Te haces con el mando de las FFAA y entonces vas al parlamento con una pistola a mandar a los derrocados atpc. Pero lo segundo sin lo primero es de risa.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> con cochazos o con ladas ? los ukros digo



Sin coche su gran mayoría.
Los que vienen a Moscú, vienen a ganar dinero.
Los que van a Europa, van a ocultar su dinero.


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Dos países de mierda que mucho no podrán hacer. Lo interesante es corroborar que Occidente desconectó a Mamaruskia. Ahora la escoria se junta.



No te pongas nerviosito, que Rusia tiene bombas nucleares para dar y vender como los gusanos.............


----------



## ROBOTECH (7 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



El error de Occidente fue bloquear las cuentas de los rusos.
¿Ahora cómo van a irse los corruptos chinos a Occidente si en cualquier momento les pueden bloquear las cuentas?
¿Cómo van a tener dinero en Occidente los países golfos si no hay seguridad jurídica? Con razón Emiratos Árabes y Arabia Saudí están pidiendo entrar en BRICS.

La fortaleza del dólar la daba su seguridad jurídica, más allá de la flota americana.
Y el poderío de Occidente era su superioridad moral. Sin superioridad moral ni seguridad jurídica Occidente está kaput.

El dinero ya no está seguro en Occidente. Las élites Occidentales pueden tener miedo de las nuevas élites, o de posibles nuevas élites que se pudieran infiltrar desde los emergentes, corruptos consentidos, futuros quintacolumnistas.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ya si,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es tradicion en el ejercito del aire español poner motes a los aviones por su forma yo a este lo llamaria ''cucaracha voladora''


----------



## Seronoser (7 Dic 2022)

Sé que es largo de leer, pero es imprescindible hacerlo, si queremos entender lo que está ocurriendo en Europa y Usa.
Los dueños del chiringuito, que escriben a través del Financial Times, les están implorando a los países, que sigan ayudando a Ucrania, que no se puede desfallecer. El artículo es del periódico de hoy. Estos artículos no están dirigidos ni a tí ni a mí, ni a los parguelas que compran el periódico o escriben en twitter o telegram o facebook.

Los anglos están desesperados absolutamente.
El artículo lo firma el Jefe de los economistas de Financial Times. Bueno, él pone la firma, nunca sabremos quién escribe realmente el artículo.

Os lo dejo en inglés, luego intento dejar la traducción.






Y antes de que nadie pregunte, el resumen sería este:


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> es tradicion en el ejercito del aire español poner motes a los aviones por su forma yo a este lo llamaria ''cucaracha voladora''



Cuando sea un avión hablamos de motes de momento no es más que una maqueta a escala 1:1


----------



## España1 (7 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Considero a Rafael Poch, uno de los últimos corresponsales y analistas. Puedo no estar de acuerdo con él, pero este artículo es imprescindible. Lo pego completo en spoiler, extraído de aquí. NOS TOMAN POR IDIOTAS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imprescindible


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> A veces no solo hay que ser honrado, sino parecerlo.
> Cómo crees que estarán en USA viendo este encuentro?
> 
> Pues eso, no es lo mismo que te lo cuenten, a tener vídeos e imágenes de como se comen las pollas chinos y saudíes.



Con un poco de mala suerte, Arabia quizás no deje de ser aliado USA por el momento, tampoco quiere decir que Xi sea tonto. Si a ambos les conviene el paripé, paripé tendremos y es que...aunque sea para que se lo piense el Tío Sam a China le conviene, aunque sólo sea para que le salga al tío Sam más cara la adhesión Saudí, ya merece la pena y si entre medias hacen algún negocio, que siempre habrá algo para mover pues todos tan amigos.


----------



## Kron II (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> es tradicion en el ejercito del aire español poner motes a los aviones por su forma yo a este lo llamaria ''cucaracha voladora''



Este bombardero ligero tiene más relación con el fallido proyecto del A-12 (que estaba destinado a sustituir al A-6 en los portaviones), que con un gran bombardero estratégico, como el TU-160, TU-95, B-52 o B-2.









McDonnell Douglas A-12 Avenger II - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## vettonio (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bueno le comunismo en Perú se moderniza pasa de dictadura del proletariado a dictadura de Castillo



Pasa a dictadura de los de siempre. Milicos sudamericanos y Washington detrás. Desde las elecciones no han parado de torpedearle. 

Vargas Llosa estará contento.


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> es tradicion en el ejercito del aire español poner motes a los aviones por su forma yo a este lo llamaria ''cucaracha voladora''



Se lo decia por el hangar del que sale, que seguro tiene su metro de hormigon armado encima.


----------



## Argentium (7 Dic 2022)

El impresionante vídeo en primera persona de un helicóptero ruso volando a ras del mar


El vídeo, publicado en el canal de Telegram que utilizan las tropas rusas, ha sido grabado con el móvil por un piloto de un helicóptero Mil Mi-8.




api-esp.piano.io


----------



## alfonbass (7 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> СОЛОВЬЁВ
> El primer diputado de la administración, Sergei Kirienko, y el vicepresidente del gobierno, Yuri trutnev, presentaron una iniciativa para crear centros de entrenamiento patriótico militar. La idea surgió en el foro # Nosjunto.
> 
> Se crearán diez centros piloto. La tarea para el primer año es preparar a unas 45 mil personas. Los propios instructores recibirán capacitación en gudermes.



"Entrenamiento patriotico militar", con dos cojones...y luego decis que "ez que en la ue, zabez, no hay liberta en verda po que no ze que del covi...."


----------



## kasperle1966 (7 Dic 2022)

*El general Paciencia y la pausa que refresca

*
Por John Helmer, Moscú

Cuando la economía estadounidense se hundía en 1929, los redactores publicitarios de Coca Cola recibieron el encargo de idear un nuevo eslogan. El director ejecutivo de la empresa de bebidas pensó que, para que Coca Cola venciera a sus rivales, era necesario persuadir a los estadounidenses que estaban desesperados económicamente de que pagaran cinco céntimos por una botella de algo que les calmara y animara. Así nació el eslogan "_La pausa que refresca_" (imagen principal, arriba). 

El general Paciencia, en alianza con la Stavka rusa (imagen principal, abajo), tiene una botella de algo parecido. Calmar y animar no es lo que pretende, sobre todo si has estado bebiendo el Kool-Aid embotellado en Kiev, Berlín y Washington, DC. 

A esto es a lo que sabe. Haz una pausa para refrescar tu comprensión. En las condiciones de esta guerra, comprenda también que refrescar no es la palabra adecuada.

El tiempo en Kiev y a lo largo del frente oriental se mantiene relativamente cálido, con lluvia en lugar de nieve, al menos hasta la primera semana de enero:



Fuente: Gismeteo

El Ministerio de Defensa de Moscú ha anunciado que las incursiones rusas con misiles y drones de los días 5 y 6 de diciembre iban dirigidas contra la logística ucraniana necesaria para sostener las operaciones militares de Kiev. Según el boletín del lunes, "_se detuvo la producción y reparación de armamento ucraniano en las empresas del complejo militar-industrial, se interrumpió el transporte ferroviario de material militar para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, incluida la producción extranjera. El traslado de reservas a las zonas de combate es difícil_".

No se menciona la logística inversa: se trata de la evacuación médica hacia el oeste de los heridos ucranianos. Fuentes ucranianas han reconocido que la intensidad de las explosiones y la metralla de las armas de artillería, misiles y aviones no tripulados ha provocado los requisitos de hospitalización intensiva de los niveles de atención 3 y 4 de la OTAN. Todos los hospitales que trabajan en estos niveles se han situado desde Kiev hacia el oeste hasta Lvov, incluso al otro lado de la frontera, en Polonia.



La Radio Polaca y el primer ministro polaco Mateusz Morawiecki informaron desde Lvov el 29 de abril de que el personal y los hospitales polacos estaban preparados para tratar hasta 10.000 bajas militares ucranianas.

Los informes de las agencias de prensa occidentales también han confirmado que la evacuación en tren hacia el oeste fue en aumento hasta mayo; parece que esta información ha cesado desde entonces.

Los boletines diarios de Moscú han estado informando de entre 200 y 300 hombres muertos; la lectura de estos boletines está censurada en muchas zonas de la OTAN. Las pruebas rusas sugieren que los heridos ucranianos son entre 600 y 900; en total, un número de casi mil al día, cuya magnitud fue confirmada la semana pasada por la Presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen. El corte de las líneas de ferrocarril y carreteras y la interrupción de las operaciones militares de evacuación médica significan un aumento de las tasas de rendición de las unidades ucranianas. La primera señal del Estado Mayor de Moscú de que esto está empezando a ocurrir se publicó el 2 de diciembre. 

Una fuente militar estadounidense comenta: "_Los hospitales de campaña, las zonas de triaje y las instalaciones ad hoc para atender a las bajas -escuelas, por ejemplo- se convertirán en morgues. Junto con las trincheras y los fosos, también estarán plagados de enfermedades. Si no se rinden, se pudrirán literalmente. Y a diferencia de Korsun, o incluso de Stalingrado en los primeros días de la bolsa, ni siquiera habrá un magro puente aéreo_".

Especialistas médicos militares estadounidenses y canadienses han informado sobre el tratamiento de sus bajas de combate en Afganistán hace una década. Una fuente estadounidense informa esta semana: "_Presté servicio en un hospital de la OTAN de nivel III en el aeródromo de Kandahar. No hay forma de que algo parecido a ese nivel de atención esté disponible en Bakhmut, y mucho menos en el sector de Liman. El apoyo logístico necesario para proporcionar incluso un nivel de atención similar al de una base operativa avanzada de la OTAN es inmenso. Generadores, combustible, refrigeración, medicinas, equipos de diagnóstico, plasma sanguíneo... todo tiene que reponerse y mantenerse constantemente, 24 horas al día, 7 días a la semana. Recuerdo el pánico que cundió cuando se averió el generador y nos dijeron que teníamos menos de dos horas para ponerlo en marcha, o conseguir un sustituto, antes de que la sangre y los medicamentos se estropearan, y eso que no estábamos sometidos a la intensidad de fuego que sufren los del frente del Donbass. Tampoco tuvimos que hacer frente a tantos problemas logísticos. Esos puestos de socorro y hospitales ucranianos serán una pesadilla en poco tiempo, si no lo son ya. Si yo fuera ruso, no querría tener contacto con los prisioneros. Estarán repletos de quién sabe qué_".

Según los estándares de evacuación médica y hospitalaria de la OTAN, los manuales de la OTAN dicen que un "_suceso con víctimas masivas_" equivale a unas 20 víctimas al día. El índice del ejército ucraniano es actualmente diez veces superior a esa cifra. Los veteranos de la OTAN señalan que en la situación actual en el este, siguiendo la línea desde Sumy a través de Poltava hasta Dniepropetrovsk, Nikolaev y Odessa la tasa diaria de medevacs puede ser de más de 200, mientras las incursiones eléctricas de guerra cortan simultáneamente la energía y el transporte. "_¿Cómo se puede estabilizar a los heridos en estas zonas? ¿En qué medios de transporte se les pondrá y adónde se les enviará, con el combustible y la electricidad escaseando y la red de transporte destrozada o bajo el fuego ruso?_".

Se ha determinado que los objetivos de la incursión del martes 6 de diciembre incluyen las regiones de Odessa, Nikolaev, Dniepropetrovsk, Vinnytsa, Poltava, Zhitomyr, Cherkasy, Kirovograd y Zaporozhe. El Estado Mayor también ha anunciado: "_Subrayamos que no hubo ataques con misiles contra la ciudad de Kiev_". Lvov, la capital de facto de los oficiales estadounidenses y de la OTAN que dirigen la guerra, está en el punto de mira. Sobre el terreno, en el frente oriental, al mismo tiempo, el ejército ruso está pasando a la ofensiva en direcciones destinadas a dispersar y diluir la potencia de fuego de las fuerzas ucranianas.

Los servicios de inteligencia militar de Estados Unidos, la OTAN y Rusia están siguiendo las emisiones de calor, luz, gas, ruido, telefonía móvil y radio de los lugares donde hay unidades de combate para determinar su posición y movilidad. Se están publicando videoclips civiles de código abierto que muestran el impacto de la guerra eléctrica en los civiles urbanos que intentan sustituir la calefacción central por generadores domésticos y otros electrodomésticos.

Estas capturas de pantalla grabadas con un teléfono inteligente en Odessa ilustran lo que está ocurriendo a medida que los residentes encienden sus termostatos y calefactores y sobrecargan la infraestructura de red restante.



Sobretensión en las líneas de Odessa. La cámara de un teléfono móvil graba el resultado de la sobretensión o sobrecorriente en las líneas de distribución horas, posiblemente días, después de un ataque.

Los transformadores instalados incorrectamente o dañados han creado una situación de sobretensión, o las líneas transportan demasiada corriente porque el personal de los servicios públicos ha colocado en ellas demasiada carga o equipos dañados o cortocircuitados.

Así lo explica un especialista en infraestructuras de la OTAN: "_Es más que probable que los técnicos de los servicios públicos estén intentando, sin conseguirlo, realizar reparaciones rápidas para restablecer el suministro eléctrico. Seguro que están sintiendo la presión de los funcionarios estatales, de sus directivos, de la población y, por supuesto, de los rusos. Están sobrecargados de trabajo, mal pagados, agotados y aterrorizados. Esto significa que la probabilidad de que cometan errores técnicos muy peligrosos es bastante alta. Lo que se ve en fotografías como éstas significa que se está destruyendo un número incalculable de electrodomésticos y aparatos electrónicos sensibles (ordenadores y teléfonos móviles) que están enchufados a la corriente_."

Una fuente de Kiev confirma que los amigos ya no pueden ponerse en contacto por teléfono móvil. "_Las redes telefónicas se están averiando de forma imprevisible en la ciudad [Kiev]. La única normalidad está en Lvov, donde el hotel de lujo estaba lleno. Los restaurantes de la ciudad funcionaban con normalidad. Había más luz que en Kiev_".



Fuente: ГОРДОН: Всі новини України за останню годину

En estas condiciones, las ciudades del este de Ucrania en las que el gangsterismo ha prosperado durante mucho tiempo están informando de merodeos, atracos, saqueos y robos de combustible, alimentos, medicinas y otros artículos de primera necesidad. Los medios de comunicación locales ucranianos informan de las condiciones; los principales medios estadounidenses, canadienses, británicos y alemanes las ocultan. A medida que fallan las estaciones de bombeo de agua y alcantarillado, comienzan a propagarse las enfermedades del asedio, bien conocidas desde que los ejércitos ingleses las impusieron a los franceses durante la Guerra de los Cien Años.



Fuente: Visit Ukraine - RULES OF SAVE VISIT TO UKRAINE
El último informe de Voice of America sobre la amenaza del cólera fue a finales de junio. 

Una oleada de refugiados ucranianos a través de la frontera polaca debe comenzar pronto, reconocen abiertamente funcionarios polacos, alemanes y de la Unión Europea. Los informes diarios de la Guardia de Fronteras polaca sobre ucranianos que entran en Polonia y también regresan a Ucrania no lo confirman todavía.





Fuente: https://twitter.com/Straz_Graniczna

La improbabilidad de algunas de estas cifras es obvia. Existen pruebas no oficiales en Polonia de que los boletines de la Guardia de Fronteras están siendo manipulados, y que son muchos menos los ucranianos que cruzan la frontera para regresar a sus hogares de lo que informan los tuits de la Guardia de Fronteras. Según esta fuente ucraniana en Polonia, "_el número de emigrantes ucranianos forzados en Polonia sigue creciendo significativamente de una semana a otra, lo que confirma las previsiones y expectativas de los expertos sobre una nueva oleada de refugiados procedentes de Ucrania con la llegada del frío". Según el portal polaco tvp.info, el mayor número de refugiados se ha registrado recientemente en la voivodía de Lublin. Por ejemplo, en un solo día, el 26 de noviembre, por primera vez en muchos meses, se registraron en la voivodía de Lublin más de mil refugiados ucranianos recién llegados_".



Fuente: Ukrainian in Poland -

Las fuentes polacas, así como los datos de las redes sociales en Lvov, indican que existe un importante proceso de reubicación de civiles de este a oeste, y que mientras las carreteras y los trenes estén abiertos hacia el oeste, este proceso se está acelerando. A medida que aumenta el número de refugiados en Lvov y sus alrededores, es inevitable que se extienda a Polonia. Preverlo y evitarlo ha sido la política del gobierno polaco desde abril, cuando el primer campo de refugiados de Lvov fue construido por los polacos e inaugurado por el primer ministro Morawiecki. En los últimos días, con el empeoramiento del tiempo, el gobierno polaco ha estado pagando centros de calefacción en el lado ucraniano de la frontera.



En los medios de comunicación ucranianos, o en la prensa occidental, no se informa de la desexualización de Ucrania, salvo en Lvov. Para reabastecer al ejército, el gobierno de Zelensky ha impuesto la prohibición de que los hombres salgan del país. Los que han escapado lo han conseguido pagando sobornos de hasta 25.000 dólares. El flujo de refugiados ucranianos registrado en Polonia es predominantemente de mujeres y niños. En Alemania, Suecia y Noruega el flujo es similar, y el resultado es un tráfico sexual generalizado.

Una fuente en Oslo: "_De los 30.000 refugiados en Noruega, me han dicho que el 95% son mujeres. Por primera vez en su vida tienen una vida digna, educación, formación, subsidio social y perspectivas de trabajo. A cambio, resolverán la crisis demográfica del norte de Europa. Veo a muchos emigrantes árabes [a Noruega] con mujeres ucranianas. En Alemania, Gran Bretaña y Suecia, los hombres tienen una gran oferta de mujeres femeninas y no feministas. La policía sueca también dice que casi el 100% de las prostitutas que detienen son ahora ucranianas. Algo de esto he leído en nuestros medios de comunicación. No estoy seguro de cuál es la verdad_".

Una fuente en Kiev: "_Las chicas de familias rotas se van al extranjero, las que tienen relaciones estables, con sus hombres movilizados, no. Las mujeres o los hombres sin estudios o de clase trabajadora acabarán marchándose porque saben que el futuro económico es nulo. Su Ucrania está destrozada y la gente se marchará. Sólo podemos adivinar cuándo. Los ucranianos que se benefician del dinero de Estados Unidos y la UE y del comercio de armas -los occidentales- se quedarán hasta que los estadounidenses evacuen a Zelensky o a menos que lo hagan_".

Fuentes militares rusas y de la OTAN sospechan, aunque todavía no están seguras, que el Estado Mayor ruso ha "_tendido una trampa_" a los militares ucranianos a lo largo de su frente oriental. Pero las fuentes admiten que las pruebas de las incursiones de esta semana indican que nadie cruzará el río Dniéper en ninguna dirección muy pronto.

"_Este es el cálculo del general Paciencia_", afirma una fuente moscovita. "_Hay un reloj en la pared de la sala de situación del Ministerio de Defensa, y sus manecillas no reaccionan a lo que los ucranianos o los estadounidenses piensen hacer a continuación para sus relaciones públicas. El calendario de lo que ha decidido el general paciencia está ayudando a los ucronazis a destruirse a sí mismos. Ese es el objetivo de guerra de desnazificación. En cuanto al objetivo de desmilitarización, recuerden que Rusia no está en peligro como lo estuvo en las antiguas invasiones suecas y polacas; en la guerra de Napoleón o en la de Hitler. Tampoco hay ninguna posibilidad de que los británicos y los checos envíen sus unidades para marchar sobre Ekaterimburgo y devolver al zar al Kremlin. No, esta defensa rusa es una guerra que se librará con gran paciencia, aprovechando nuestras fuerzas, minimizando nuestras pérdidas y acabando con la capacidad del enemigo para amenazarnos en el futuro_."
*GENERAL PATIENCE AND THE PAUSE THAT REFRESHES*


----------



## Plutarko (7 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ya si,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los B2 los suelen tener metidos en hangares, parece que por lo delicado de su recubrimiento absorbente aunque a veces se dejan ver.
Los B21 dependera del recubrimiento los dejaran al aire o no, no tienen hangar para tanto avion. B2 tienen pocos.

Puedes verlos en la base aerea de Guam junto a sus hangares especiales.




Los B2 los tienen al aire siempre





Una buena coleccion de B1 lancer al sol tropical del Guam.












Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## Impresionante (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El general Paciencia y la pausa que refresca
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284452
> *
> Por John Helmer, Moscú
> ...



Mira por donde en Suecia van a calmar el hambre sexual de la moronegrada con ucroputucas de saldo. Van a crear una nueva raza superior y todo. Si es que Dios es maestro en esto de escribir con renglones torcidos.


----------



## wireless1980 (7 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El general Paciencia y la pausa que refresca
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284452
> *
> Por John Helmer, Moscú
> ...



Que pedazo de post basado en nada. Todo lleno de “dicen” “parece que” “informan” pero no se sabe quién ni nada parecido. Todo como si fuera una novela.


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Cuando sea un avión hablamos de motes de momento no es más que una maqueta a escala 1:1



Si, estos son escarabajos.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Ni a Zelenski lo interpretara Liam Neeson…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Creo que le iría más Dany De Vito, o Joe Pesci.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Que pedazo de post basado en nada. Todo lleno de “dicen” “parece que” “informan” pero no se sabe quién ni nada parecido. *Todo como si fuera una novela.*



Y mala de cojones.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> General Austin, Secretario de Defensa:
> *“La guerra de Putin no es el resultado de la expansión de la OTAN”,
> “Es la causa de la expansión de la OTAN”.*
> 
> No hay remedio para tanta estupidez.



Si fuese otro aún. Para lo que no hay remedio, en este caso y similares, es para la hipocresía.


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

Desengañaos, desde el momento que Rusia vende con descuento frente al resto de la OPEP es un caramelito y va a vender a quien él quiera. Es para el resto de países de la OPEP+ para los que representa un problema si por casualidad extraen petróleo de más porque va a ser el suyo el que no se venda y van a luchar para que no sobre nada.

El hecho de que haya dos precios y que el barato no vayas a oler va a significar un problema competitivo para los países que compran sólo petróleo caro, nosotros.

Si que será coste añadido para Rusia el de los seguros que en estas condiciones serán más caros pero...a la larga también pérdida del pastel de seguros ¿De los anglos? y el otro bando se coge parte del pastel seguros que ya no soltarán. A la larga acabará bajando el riesgo, salvo que empiecen a incendio limpio entre barquitos pero si sucede, les responderán y será abrir la caja de los truenos.


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Dic 2022)

Lo que no termino de entender es si podemos comprar el petróleo a 60 euros el barril...
¿Por qué los combustibles rondan 1.80 euros/ litro para el consumidor??

(Nos toman por idiotas)


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿Quién pide al presidente polaco que devuelva las fronteras orientales?
> 
> En la famosa plataforma de peticiones change.org ha aparecido una propuesta de celebrar referendos en Ternopil, Lviv y Volhynia para devolver estas tierras a Polonia.
> 
> ...



Para los despistados, apuntar que Change.org es el principal brazo mediático-activista de George Soros. ¿Hace falta añadir algo más?


----------



## NPI (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> En Alicante, cuando se acabe la guerra, con camiseta de tirantes, pantalones de futbol y chanclas de piscina, cuidando la barriguita...



Perfiles COVILERDOS, CUCARACHAS OTANERAS, ROBOTs y del NABO


>


----------



## NPI (7 Dic 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> cúanto tiempo le dais para que se rinda Rusia?



Esta cuenta es de un AGENTE del BOBIERNO de España, hay cientos dentro del foro, pero este es uno de los más hinteligentes


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Los B2 los suelen tener metidos en hangares, parece que por lo delicado de su recubrimiento absorbente aunque a veces se dejan ver.
> Los B21 dependera del recubrimiento los dejaran al aire o no, no tienen hangar para tanto avion. B2 tienen pocos.
> 
> Puedes verlos en la base aerea de Guam junto a sus angares especiales.
> ...



Hombre con lo que costo ni la cagada de una paloma,

"son la versión 2.0 *de los B-2 Spirit*, el famoso bombardero estratégico invisible al radar que entró en servicio en 1997 y costó *2.200 millones de dólares por unidad* contando el coste del desarrollo. Sólo se construyeron *21 unidades de las que sólo quedan 16 en servicio*."

Aunque si lo extrapolaramos a rublos seguro una tercera parte para los rusos.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pasa a dictadura de los de siempre. Milicos sudamericanos y Washington detrás. Desde las elecciones no han parado de torpedearle.
> 
> Vargas Llosa estará contento.



esta noche la china mojara?


----------



## NPI (7 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Cierto...


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Lo que no termino de entender es si podemos comprar el petróleo a 60 euros el barril...
> ¿Por qué los combustibles rondan 1.80 euros/ litro para el consumidor??
> 
> (Nos toman por idiotas)



Lo veras en los beneficios de las petroleras este año. Estamos con la recaudación del IS disparada y por algo es.


----------



## Dado8 (7 Dic 2022)

Un saludo de los músicos.

" *Los grupos de asalto de PMC Wagner, después de feroces batallas, expulsaron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del pueblo de Yákovlevka, ubicado al noreste de Soledar.*

Por el momento, continúan los combates en el área de Yákovlevka. Habiendo ganado un punto de apoyo en el pueblo, nuestras tropas podrán aumentar la presión sobre el grupo Soledar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.".


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo veras en los beneficios de las petroleras este año. Estamos con la recaudación del IS disparada y por algo es.



En lo que respecta a España, os recuerdo que Repsol es propiedad de Black rock y Vanguard, así que los beneficios obscenos van a los que van, sus accionistas.

Es para que recordeés los beneficios de las privatizaciones.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Dic 2022)

Este si esta en maqueta y aun no definitiva, por lo que se sabe.

El bombardero ruso stealth PAK DA


----------



## arriondas (7 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Considero a Rafael Poch, uno de los últimos corresponsales y analistas. Puedo no estar de acuerdo con él, pero este artículo es imprescindible. Lo pego completo en spoiler, extraído de aquí. NOS TOMAN POR IDIOTAS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Artículo muy recomendable desde luego, Poch intenta ser ecuánime y huir del discursito maniqueo e infantiloide de muchos periodistas y analistas, desde Ricardo Marquina a Will Pulido. Es de agradecer, porque hace tiempo que no abunda esta clase de escritos. Quizá al saber que el público actual es como es...


----------



## Plutarko (7 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Hombre con lo que costo ni la cagada de una paloma,
> 
> "son la versión 2.0 *de los B-2 Spirit*, el famoso bombardero estratégico invisible al radar que entró en servicio en 1997 y costó *2.200 millones de dólares por unidad* contando el coste del desarrollo. Sólo se construyeron *21 unidades de las que sólo quedan 16 en servicio*."
> 
> Aunque si lo extrapolaramos a rublos seguro una tercera parte para los rusos.



Tiene que marcar llevar un bicho de 2200 millones y estazarlo, aunque no seas el responsable (culpa del becario programador tira lineas)



Y ya dejo el offtopic, aunque si vieramos ahora mismo un video de un tu160 estazandose de forma similar aqui correrian rios de tinta sobre lo chapuceros que son los rusos.


----------



## niraj (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>













КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me







Estados Unidos hace alarde de que su submarino nuclear visitó la base Diego García en el archipiélago de Chagos en el océano Índico. Permítanme recordarles que hace tres años, la corte internacional de justicia de la ONU (sí, la misma de la haya) dictaminó que gran Bretaña era propietaria ilegalmente del archipiélago de Chagos y debería devolverlo a Mauricio, de quien las islas fueron arrancadas groseramente. Como usted entiende, tanto Londres como Washington escupieron la decisión del Tribunal, como lo demostró esta visita del submarino.
Esto se refiere a la cuestión del "cumplimiento del derecho internacional", el "respeto de la soberanía y la integridad territorial" y otras cáscaras verbales con las que Occidente acompaña todas sus acusaciones contra Rusia.
Por cierto, aquí puedes Leer (ООН приказала Британии вернуть оккупированные острова. Но этого не будет), que escribí entonces sobre la decisión de la corte sobre el archipiélago.


----------



## Martok (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> He encontrado esta joyita que muestras las auténticas intenciones de los Bastardos para con Rusia, una perfecta justificación histórica para su desmenbramiento:



No recuerdo en nombre de el canal, el que habla tiene un canal de tipo histórico que solía hacer unos análisis bastante majos, desde que empezó la guerra, igual que ha hecho yago y otros, se ha dedicado hacer mierdas de videos claramente propagandísticos todos en la misma linea. Encima el tío tiene los cojones de decir que es objetivo y neutral.


----------



## rejon (7 Dic 2022)

*La UE califica de " parodia" la confirmación de la condena a un periodista en Rusia.*
La Unión Europea (UE) ha calificado este miércoles de "otra parodia" de la Justicia rusa que *un tribunal rechazara el recurso presentado por la defensa del periodista Iván Safrónov*, condenado a 22 años de cárcel por espiar supuestamente para la OTAN.

"Un tribunal de Moscú decidió confirmar la escandalosa e injusta sentencia de 22 años de prisión impuesta al experiodista Ivan Safrónov. Esta es otra parodia de la Justicia en un caso con motivaciones políticas liderado por las autoridades rusas para intimidar y silenciar a los periodistas", ha escrito en Twitter el portavoz del Servicio Europeo de Acción Exterior *Peter Stano*.


----------



## Dado8 (7 Dic 2022)

Sigo pensando que tiene más movilizados que aún no han entrado en Ucrania. 

"Según Vladimir Putin, "de los 300.000 movilizados, solo 150.000 están en zona de operaciones especiales, de los cuales 77.000 están en unidades de combate, y el resto en segunda o tercera línea o en entrenamiento adicional.

Otros 150.000 todavía están en campos de entrenamiento y centros de entrenamiento, esta es la llamada reserva de combate.".


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Tiene que marcar llevar un bicho de 2200 millones y estazarlo, aunque no seas el responsable (culpa del becario programador tira lineas)
> 
> 
> 
> Y ya dejo el offtopic, aunque si vieramos ahora mismo un video de un tu160 estazandose de forma similar aqui correrian rios de tinta sobre lo chapuceros que son los rusos.



Los aviones militares se estrellan mucho, si ves el listado del F-15 alucinas. Del B-1 se fabricaron 100 en total, están desde hace años solo 45 en activo y se han perdido en accidentes 10 con 17 muertos. De los 20 B-2 se han estrellado 3, aunque la USAF reconoce sólo uno como pérdida total (que no es poco, el 5% de una flota que vuela poquísimo).


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Es que, desde mi punto de vista, el proceso que describes es una consecuencia lógica de los incentivos del sistema. Ya lo dijeron los griegos siglos ha, todo sistema democrático degenera en una oclocracia.
> 
> Les pasó a ellos, les pasó a la republica Romana y en cualquier sistema cuya gerencia dependa del voto popular. Cuando lo que te separa del poder es la burda propaganda y el compro del voto, es irremediable que se use.
> 
> ...



Ya dije que la democracia no existe, nunca ha existido y nunca existirá. La oclocracia es otro mito. La plebe jamás gobierna, lo hacen los que son capaces de dirigirla. Pretender que los masones con su separación de poderes pretendiesen anular tal mito, es ridículo. Lo que pretendían era reducir el poder de los Estados a los que se enfrentaban. Ellos, como buena mafia al servicio de 'Su Majestad' (ahora es otro rollo), trabajaban y trabajan para reducir la capacidad de acción de las naciones soberanas. De ahí la 'separación de poderes'. Pero ¡ey! ¡que guay suena eso! gilipolleces. Los que trabajan en la sombra, tienen estructuras organizadas de forma totalitaria, por eso son tan eficaces.

Para entender bien ese tipo de cosas, hay que ser gobernante de una nación, o al menos serlo en un juego por ordenador. De lo primero huelga decir que jamás, pero de lo segundo sí tengo experiencia. Cualquiera dirá: 'nos va a generar doctrina en base a juegos de ordenador, mis ogos...' pues sí, puedo. Haré una breve descripción de las generalidades en los juegos de estrategia elementales (y más añejos). En ellos tú dictas qué se hace con todas las unidades. En ellos no existen sindicatos, periodistas, noticias, televisiones... lo que tú ordenas, se cumple. Así diriges tanto a tropas como aldeanos para que cada cual cumpla su función, y si los tienes que entregar a la muerte, lo haces. Y no te encuentras con que de repente un grupo de esos aldeanos se te para y te suelta: ' es que la UGT nos ha dicho que 'estos son vuestros derechos''. De ser así, la situación se volvería ingobernable para presentar un frente cohesionado ante el virtual enemigo. Y sí, ya sé que hay juegos (y no son nuevos) donde se empiezan a implementar esas cosas.

La cuestión principal que intento explicar, es que cuando se maneja una organización, sea un Estado u otra, cualquier tipo de autonomía que se entregue a tus unidades, sean civiles o militares, es un freno y una ventaja para el enemigo. El principal punto débil de las naciones, es precisamente la libertad y los derechos que les conceden a sus ciudadanos. Pero eso no lo encontramos en las sociedades secretas ni en las corporaciones. Esas son totalmente totalitaristas. Su capacidad de acción nunca se ve limitada por tales concesiones. Es un absolutismo 'sano'. Sano para la cumplimentación de sus fines. Y luego ellos no paran de influir para que en las naciones que atacan, esos 'derechos y leyes' sean cumplidas. Ni que fuesen tontos.

Sí, ya sé, soy un absolutista y tal. Pero no, no soy tal, solo soy pragmático. Imaginad si queréis el control de un automóvil. Pero tu 'ser' es un sistema democrático. Y cuando quieres cambiar de marcha o apretar el freno o acelerador, tus miembros empiezan a clamar por sus derechos e intereses y a hacer lo que 'estos' les dictan. Y acabas contra un muro o subido a una acera.

Una nación es como un cuerpo humano. Sus extremidades y órganos son como las partes del poder dentro de una nación. Y sus ciudadanos son como sus células. Y cuando las mismas células hacen lo que les parece en lugar de seguir los dictados del cerebro sub-consciente, entonces se presenta eso que llamamos 'cáncer'.

No me apetece extenderme más.


----------



## vettonio (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> esta noche la china mojara?



La china está achiná.

Cuesta aceptar que quien fue bacante de insólitas técnicas sexuales, le haya salido una hija tan mojigata como la griñona.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Desengañaos, desde el momento que Rusia vende con descuento frente al resto de la OPEP es un caramelito y va a vender a quien él quiera. Es para el resto de países de la OPEP+ para los que representa un problema si por casualidad extraen petróleo de más porque va a ser el suyo el que no se venda y van a luchar para que no sobre nada.
> 
> El hecho de que haya dos precios y que el barato no vayas a oler va a significar un problema competitivo para los países que compran sólo petróleo caro, nosotros.
> 
> Si que será coste añadido para Rusia el de los seguros que en estas condiciones serán más caros pero...a la larga también pérdida del pastel de seguros ¿De los anglos? y el otro bando se coge parte del pastel seguros que ya no soltarán. A la larga acabará bajando el riesgo, salvo que empiecen a incendio limpio entre barquitos pero si sucede, les responderán y será abrir la caja de los truenos.



pero es posible inventar el motor a Cazalla megaturbo con un consumo de 1ml cada 100km con linyectores cuanticos digo yo


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Lo que no termino de entender es si podemos comprar el petróleo a 60 euros el barril...
> ¿Por qué los combustibles rondan 1.80 euros/ litro para el consumidor??
> 
> (Nos toman por idiotas)



algunos lo llaman el mal del maligno aqui se conoce como *IMPUESTOS*


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> En lo que respecta a España, os recuerdo que Repsol es propiedad de Black rock y Vanguard, así que los beneficios obscenos van a los que van, sus accionistas.
> 
> Es para que recordeés los beneficios de las privatizaciones.



lo que yo queria preguntar es que no es propiedad de Black rock y Vanguard?


----------



## El Mercader (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Si fuese otro aún. Para lo que no hay remedio, en este caso y similares, es para la hipocresía.



Date cuenta que dicen estas cosas para su borregada.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



Tu imaginate lo que pasaría si México le vende la isla Guadalupe a China. Si yo fuera Xi lanzaría la oferta para ver el respeto al Derecho que tiene esta gente. Ahí esta el tema de las Salomón, de momento silenciado pero veremos.


----------



## Martok (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Si esto no es un declaración de Guerra que venga Dios y lo vea.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



es un lanzamisiles nucelares Trident


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> La china está achiná.
> 
> Cuesta aceptar que quien fue bacante de insólitas técnicas sexuales, le haya salido una hija tan mojigata como la griñona.



las mojigatas son las mas pervertidas creeme, pero lo de la china y vargas llosa es mas bien una pasion con muchas arrugas.


----------



## frangelico (7 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Si esto no es un declaración de Guerra que venga Dios y lo vea.



Y muy democrática dado que un cargo electo con todas las competencias para ello es quien lo hace.

Me estaba preguntando si el esperpento de asonada alemán no será una distracción para hacernos creer que un golpe de estado es un señor con tricornio o con gorro guillermino mientras con la zurda están unos señores con muy dudosas competencias haciendo y deshaciendo en materias que debería ver cada parlamento y quién sabe si a veces con mayorías reforzadas. Que las sanciones son rupturas parciales y caprichosas de tratados comerciales y a veces de libertades básicas de empresas y particulares y nos las hacen pasar como algo normal (cuando prácticamente no existían hace 20 años ).


----------



## Dado8 (7 Dic 2022)

Al final Rusia no solo desnazifica Ucrania.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Dic 2022)

*Off-topic Inmaculado*

Ya que mañana es la inmaculada que mejor que poner este video:


----------



## vettonio (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> las mojigatas son las mas pervertidas creeme, pero lo de la china y vargas llosa es mas bien una pasion con muchas arrugas.



No me haré converso, pues ya era creyente practicante.


----------



## El_Suave (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya dije que la democracia no existe, nunca ha existido y nunca existirá. La oclocracia es otro mito. La plebe jamás gobierna, lo hacen los que son capaces de dirigirla. Pretender que los masones con su separación de poderes pretendiesen anular tal mito, es ridículo. Lo que pretendían era reducir el poder de los Estados a los que se enfrentaban. Ellos, como buena mafia al servicio de 'Su Majestad' (ahora es otro rollo), trabajaban y trabajan para reducir la capacidad de acción de las naciones soberanas. De ahí la 'separación de poderes'. Pero ¡ey! ¡que guay suena eso! gilipolleces. Los que trabajan en la sombra, tienen estructuras organizadas de forma totalitaria, por eso son tan eficaces.
> 
> Para entender bien ese tipo de cosas, hay que ser gobernante de una nación, o al menos serlo en un juego por ordenador. De lo primero huelga decir que jamás, pero de lo segundo sí tengo experiencia. Cualquiera dirá: 'nos va a generar doctrina en base a juegos de ordenador, mis ogos...' pues sí, puedo. Haré una breve descripción de las generalidades en los juegos de estrategia elementales (y más añejos). En ellos tú dictas qué se hace con todas las unidades. En ellos no existen sindicatos, periodistas, noticias, televisiones... lo que tú ordenas, se cumple. Así diriges tanto a tropas como aldeanos para que cada cual cumpla su función, y si los tienes que entregar a la muerte, lo haces. Y no te encuentras con que de repente un grupo de esos aldeanos se te para y te suelta: ' es que la UGT nos ha dicho que 'estos son vuestros derechos''. De ser así, la situación se volvería ingobernable para presentar un frente cohesionado ante el virtual enemigo. Y sí, ya sé que hay juegos (y no son nuevos) donde se empiezan a implementar esas cosas.
> 
> ...



Exposición que es cierta y compartible a medias, pero que al final bonita apología del fascismo nos ha quedado.


----------



## Dado8 (7 Dic 2022)

Más y más prisoneros mercenarios capturados, el ejército mercenario se está desangrado en mantener ocupada Bakhmut.


----------



## Martok (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y muy democrática dado que un cargo electo con todas las competencias para ello es quien lo hace.
> 
> Me estaba preguntando si el esperpento de asonada alemán no será una distracción para hacernos creer que un golpe de estado es un señor con tricornio o con gorro guillermino mientras con la zurda están unos señores con muy dudosas competencias haciendo y deshaciendo en materias que debería ver cada parlamento y quién sabe si a veces con mayorías reforzadas. Que las sanciones son rupturas parciales y caprichosas de tratados comerciales y a veces de libertades básicas de empresas y particulares y nos las hacen pasar como algo normal (cuando prácticamente no existían hace 20 años ).



Las madres de antes tenían un super poder que con una sola mirada fulminante se te quitaba las ganas de hacer cualquier tontería porque lo que seguía era la zapatilla voladora. Esta gentuza ya pasa de todo.


----------



## rascachapas (7 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y muy democrática dado que un cargo electo con todas las competencias para ello es quien lo hace.
> 
> Me estaba preguntando si el esperpento de asonada alemán no será una distracción para hacernos creer que un golpe de estado es un señor con tricornio o con gorro guillermino mientras con la zurda están unos señores con muy dudosas competencias haciendo y deshaciendo en materias que debería ver cada parlamento y quién sabe si a veces con mayorías reforzadas. Que las sanciones son rupturas parciales y caprichosas de tratados comerciales y a veces de libertades básicas de empresas y particulares y nos las hacen pasar como algo normal (cuando prácticamente no existían hace 20 años ).



Es que hacer referéndums para decisiones que nos pueden llevar a una guerra mundial o a la ruina económica es de fachas. Es mejor aceptar sin rechistar lo que dicen una señora adicta a la laca y un socialista que vive como un aristócrata pagados por los amos del otro lado del océano.


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Si esto no es un declaración de Guerra que venga Dios y lo vea.



No es la primera ni la última declaración de guerra de este h.d.p.


----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Lo que no termino de entender es si podemos comprar el petróleo a 60 euros el barril...
> ¿Por qué los combustibles rondan 1.80 euros/ litro para el consumidor??
> 
> (Nos toman por idiotas)



Aparte de robos varios piense que el euro está por los suelos , hace un año estába a 1,28 por dólar y ahora está a 1,04.


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pasa a dictadura de los de siempre. Milicos sudamericanos y Washington detrás. Desde las elecciones no han parado de torpedearle.
> 
> Vargas Llosa estará contento.



Mañana lo justificarán en el país como los golpes en su día en Bolivia u Honduras.
Eso es la democracia, lo que digan los que mandan.


----------



## cebollin-o (7 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Aparte de robos varios piense que el euro está por los suelos , hace un año estába a 1,28 por dólar y ahora está a 1,04.



ya, pero el barril ruso supuestamente está topado a 60 euros (no dólares)


----------



## Dado8 (7 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No es la primera ni la última declaración de guerra de este h.d.p.



Es una mala persona, por su ego quiere que la guerra se prolongue.

Unas semanas antes de la Operación Militar Putin se río de este don nadie.

*Borrell arremete contra el Kremlin tras el fiasco de su viaje a Moscú.*


----------



## amcxxl (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (7 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Que pedazo de post basado en nada. Todo lleno de “dicen” “parece que” “informan” pero no se sabe quién ni nada parecido. Todo como si fuera una novela.



Si lee usted con atención, observará que el periodista, afincado en Moscú, recopila noticias de fuentes diversas, que cita, y saca sus propias conclusiones. 
Saque usted las suyas.


----------



## Strikelucky (7 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ya, pero el barril ruso supuestamente está topado a 60 euros (no dólares)



Lo que esta topado es la inteligencia de algunos, porque sus tragaderas no tienen límites.


----------



## Dado8 (7 Dic 2022)

Estoy siguiendo de cerca la batalla por la liberación de Bakhmut, si los rusos consiguen ganar esta batalla el ejército mercenario quedará en buena parte destruido (el ucraniano hace tiempo que lo fue).

Detrás de Bakhmut no hay defensas sólidas, veremos si los rusos pueden ganar esta batalla y convertirla en una victoria estrategica y rodear las defensas de ese frente por la retaguardia.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Las madres de antes tenían un super poder que con una sola mirada fulminante se te quitaba las ganas de hacer cualquier tontería porque lo que seguía era *la zapatilla voladora*. Esta gentuza ya pasa de todo.



precursor del misil KALIBR


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Exposición que es cierta y compartible a medias, pero que al final bonita apología del fascismo nos ha quedado.



¿Se da cuenta que cuando se junta con sus afines rojos forman un fascio? Mire, yo hace mucho que desdeñé toda ideología. No pretenda asimilarme a ninguna, solo soy pragmático. Hablo de realidades ¿que no gustan y entran de canto contra lo que la mayoría entiende como bueno? eso no es mi culpa al mostrar la realidad de las cosas. La culpa es de los que se creen sueños imposibles por no atender a la necesaria reflexión que atañe a las cosas humanas.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Date cuenta que dicen estas cosas para su borregada.



Por eso hablé de hipocresía. Quien le citó es quien no percibió tal detalle.


----------



## amcxxl (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (7 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ya, pero el barril ruso supuestamente está topado a 60 euros (no dólares)



El petróleo almacenado no estaba limitado aún. Lleva meses ahí.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev se acerca al apocalipsis energético: alcalde
> ▪"Kiev puede quedarse sin luz, agua ni calefacción. Podría producirse un apocalipsis, como en las películas de Hollywood, cuando es imposible vivir en las casas debido a las bajas temperaturas", declaró Vitaliy Klitschko a Reuters en una entrevista.
> ▪ El panorama es desolador: no hay suficientes refugios con calefacción en la capital ucraniana y, en caso de apagón total y empeoramiento de la situación, la gente tendrá que evacuar la ciudad, añadió.
> 
> ...



Me parece que ese hombre se está arrepintiendo cada día que pasa de haber dejado esas luchas en las que, al menos, sabía por donde podían ir las cosas y como gestionarlas.

Ahora voy a cenar...


----------



## Centinela (7 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Me dabas asco hasta ahora. Pero que pongas a los Gipsy Kings* hace que me des un 0,000000001 menos de asco*


----------



## mazuste (7 Dic 2022)

Poquito a poco, la infraestructura de Ucrania está siendo destruida. Sin energía el modo de vida languidece:
no hay agua sanitaria ni tratamiento de aguas sucias, tampoco telecomunicaciones, hospitales, calefacción....
El resultado, serán brotes de enfermedades como el cólera , infecciones y gansterismo armado a raudales.

Rusia no precisa reconstruir el centro y el oeste de Ucrania, simplemente pueden seguir bombardeándola 
y haciéndola inhabitable, como antiguamente lo fue ¿ EE. UU. y la UE? no harán nada en esas condiciones.

El mogollo occidental y central de Ucrania se convertirá en páramo despoblado, y, por tanto, desmilitarizado. 
Y la UE desindustrializada se hundirá económicamente y algo mas.

Así es como funciona la desmilitarización. Y que salga el sol por donde quiera...


----------



## Centinela (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las fuentes primarias en el hilo de SARS. Es un desastre.



Zhu de, callate ya por favor. Eres un puto fantoche de la autocracia china.


----------



## Peineto (7 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Dimitri Gordón, durante su última entrevista para una agencia de noticias moldava, expresó que la presidenta de Moldavia, Maia Sandu, debe solicitar ayuda a Ucrania en la cuestión de Transnistria. Según el periodista, "es de interés nacional para Ucrania" liberar a Moldavia de ese "enclave ilegal".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es alucinante ver como están aflorando a la superficie del caldero de mierda europeo todos los venenos pendientes del pasado...Pero no hasy de qué preocuparse pues nos espera un mañana de vino y rosas aderezado con mousse aux fines insectes campagnards glacées.




Y seremos felices a mori y a rabiar muriendo de asco por aquello de:

LLORAD COMO MUJER LO QUE NO HABEIS DEFENDIDO COMO HOMBRES.


----------



## vegahermosa (7 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Poquito a poco, la infraestructura de Ucrania está siendo destruida. Sin energía el modo de vida languidece:
> no hay agua sanitaria ni tratamiento de aguas sucias, tampoco telecomunicaciones, hospitales, calefacción....
> El resultado, serán brotes de enfermedades como el cólera , infecciones y gansterismo armado a raudales.
> 
> ...



y el invierno a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Peineto (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El nuevo orden mundial:
> 
> 
> 
> Los saudíes quieren ser parte de los BRICS



Y seguimos con el cachondeito del bozal.


----------



## Peineto (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El nuevo orden mundial:
> 
> 
> 
> Los saudíes quieren ser parte de los BRICS



En efecto, basta ver el recibimiento que le han dispensado al ya oficialmente reconocido como cortador del bacalao.No hay más que compararlo al de Bidet I el palpador.


----------



## Elimina (7 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



NECESITAMOS que lo encierren.


----------



## JAGGER (7 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> No te pongas nerviosito, que Rusia tiene bombas nucleares para dar y vender como los gusanos.............



Nerviosito?
Jajajaja, dos países cada vez más solos, yo diría que los nerviositos son ellos.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> y el invierno a la vuelta de la esquina.



calienta que sales y si aprietas te lo llevas mode luis................


----------



## Malevich (7 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> NECESITAMOS que lo encierren.



Los loqueros, y con camisa de fuerza.


----------



## Peineto (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> conque pinte tu nick en el proximo misil que lance vas que chutas



Tacaño.


----------



## Pato Sentado (7 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> No recuerdo en nombre de el canal, el que habla tiene un canal de tipo histórico que solía hacer unos análisis bastante majos, desde que empezó la guerra, igual que ha hecho yago y otros, se ha dedicado hacer mierdas de videos claramente propagandísticos todos en la misma linea. Encima el tío tiene los cojones de decir que es objetivo y neutral.



Trufault? Bellum Artis?


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> *Es una mala persona, *por su ego quiere que la guerra se prolongue.
> 
> Unas semanas antes de la Operación Militar Putin se río de este don nadie.
> 
> *Borrell arremete contra el Kremlin tras el fiasco de su viaje a Moscú.*



Es un importante militante y distinguido ex cargo de la PSOE. ¿Qué esperas?.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Dic 2022)

*EEUU asegura que respeta la decisión de Ucrania de atacar bases militares en suelo de Rusia*
Estados Unidos ha dejado en claro a Ucrania su *preocupación por cualquier escalada de la guerra con Rusia*, pero respeta la soberanía ucraniana, incluidas las decisiones sobre cómo Kiev usa las armas suministradas por Washington, ha manifestado este miércoles el portavoz de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca.

"Hemos sido consistentes en nuestras preocupaciones sobre la escalada, no les hemos alentado a hacer eso", ha dicho *John Kirby* tras los aparentes ataques con aviones no tripulados ucranianos en dos bases aéreas de Rusia a cientos de kilómetros de la frontera.

"A diferencia de los rusos, respetamos la soberanía ucraniana", ha afirmado Kirby.*"Cuando les damos un sistema de armas, les pertenece. Dónde lo usan, cómo lo usan, cuántas municiones usan, son decisiones ucranianas y las respetamos",* ha afirmado. Y añadido que EEUU ha dejado clara a Ucrania su preocupación sobre una escalada de la guerra.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> al menos tu que eres de valencia te acostumbraras a la vida con el cuenco de arroz eso si vaya haciendo acopio de salsas para darle pelin sabor



Lo que me traumatiza es pensar a qué sabrá la paella de rata y paloma...


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> *EEUU asegura que respeta la decisión de Ucrania de atacar bases militares en suelo de Rusia*
> Estados Unidos ha dejado en claro a Ucrania su *preocupación por cualquier escalada de la guerra con Rusia*, pero respeta la soberanía ucraniana, incluidas las decisiones sobre cómo Kiev usa las armas suministradas por Washington, ha manifestado este miércoles el portavoz de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca.
> 
> "Hemos sido consistentes en nuestras preocupaciones sobre la escalada, no les hemos alentado a hacer eso", ha dicho *John Kirby* tras los aparentes ataques con aviones no tripulados ucranianos en dos bases aéreas de Rusia a cientos de kilómetros de la frontera.
> ...



Menudo HDP hipócrita es el Kirby ese.


----------



## visaman (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo que me traumatiza es pensar a qué sabrá la paella de rata y paloma...



con kechup y tabasco pasara


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Una nación es como un cuerpo humano. Sus extremidades y órganos son como las partes del poder dentro de una nación. Y sus ciudadanos son como sus células. Y cuando las mismas células hacen lo que les parece en lugar de seguir los dictados del cerebro sub-consciente, entonces se presenta eso que llamamos 'cáncer'.



Un dictador bienintencionado, pero que careciera de cortapisas para hacer lo que en principio le parezca lo mejor, puede acabar padeciendo esquizofrenia paranoide (enfermedad frecuente entre políticos y altos cargos), o complejo de persecución, y dedicarse a purgar a quien le lleve la contraria o pueda hacerle sombra, constituyendo un verdadero cáncer que acaba por consumir a toda la organización. Ejemplos hay muchos, desde el jefecillo o jefecilla que se dedica a hacer mobbing, a gobernantes como Calígula o Nerón, por limitarnos a la Antigüedad clásica.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> todo el mes me queda de hoganza
> al principio deserte por mal virus que cogi
> pero ya lo supere o al menos eso parece
> despues en la busca parti del coche deseado
> ...



Pardiez, pues que horror yo he leído y sufrido= 14
que ni métrica ni gracia yo he advertido = 14
en defensa decir, el virus lo ha corroído = 14
solo quedar le queda, su auto bien conducido = 14

Debería darle vergüenza o algo  que es usted hombre instruido.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (7 Dic 2022)

Esto no, Rusia.


----------



## mareas (7 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Lo que no termino de entender es si podemos comprar el petróleo a 60 euros el barril...
> ¿Por qué los combustibles rondan 1.80 euros/ litro para el consumidor??
> 
> (Nos toman por idiotas)



Hombre.. que nos toman por idiotas está claro..

Pero, el mercado de los combustibles es muy complejo. El petroleo que se extrae es cada vez de menos calidad con lo que el refinado es cada vez más costoso, se necesitan unas inversiones bestiales en las refinerias para poder refinar el petroleo cada vez más pesado.

Creo que en este foro tenemos todos bastante claro que estas guerras son por la energía y el que no lo tenga claro todavía que se lo vaya grabando a fuego..


----------



## eljusticiero (7 Dic 2022)

*UCRANIA ADVIERTE AL FINANCIAL TIMES QUE ESTÁ DESARROLLANDO CAPACIDADES DE LARGO ALCANCE, SEÑALA QUE DENTRO DE POCO "NI SIBERIA ESTARÁ A SALVO" DE LOS ATAQUES DEL EJÉRCITO UCRANIANO*


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Un dictador bienintencionado, pero que careciera de cortapisas para hacer lo que en principio le parezca lo mejor, puede acabar padeciendo esquizofrenia paranoide (enfermedad frecuente entre políticos y altos cargos), o complejo de persecución, y dedicarse a purgar a quien le lleve la contraria o pueda hacerle sombra, constituyendo un verdadero cáncer que acaba por consumir a toda la organización. Ejemplos hay muchos, desde el jefecillo o jefecilla que se dedica a hacer mobbing, a gobernantes como Calígula o Nerón, por limitarnos a la Antigüedad clásica.



Pues ahora tenemos no a uno, sino a un enjambre de individuos de tal cariz ¿qué tal nos va?


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> con kechup y tabasco pasara



Vale lo de ponerle rata y paloma a la paella, pero eso que recomienda ya es además de herejía, demoníaco.


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *UCRANIA ADVIERTE AL FINANCIAL TIMES QUE ESTÁ DESARROLLANDO CAPACIDADES DE LARGO ALCANCE, SEÑALA QUE DENTRO DE POCO "NI SIBERIA ESTARÁ A SALVO" DE LOS ATAQUES DEL EJÉRCITO UCRANIANO*



Traducido: USA avisa a Rusia que les van a volar más infraestructura de su fuerza de disuasión nuclear.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Esto no, Rusia.



No es de fosforo, son incendiarias pero usan metales tipo magnesio.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El nuevo orden mundial:
> 
> 
> 
> Los saudíes quieren ser parte de los BRICS



Estos saudís son unos cachondos. Sus aviones han dibujado una bandera española:


----------



## El_Suave (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Se da cuenta que cuando se junta con sus afines rojos forman un fascio? Mire, yo hace mucho que desdeñé toda ideología. No pretenda asimilarme a ninguna, solo soy pragmático. Hablo de realidades ¿que no gustan y entran de canto contra lo que la mayoría entiende como bueno? eso no es mi culpa al mostrar la realidad de las cosas. La culpa es de los que se creen sueños imposibles por no atender a la necesaria reflexión que atañe a las cosas humanas.



Esto es como la guerra, en la guerra matan los buenos y matan los malos, todos matan. Entonces ¿cuál es la diferencia?, pues evidentemente los buenos no son iguales a los malos.

La diferencia está únicamente en la finalidad, en la razón última, el fin sí justifica los medios.

Los medios son iguales para todos, los buenos y los malos todos utilizan los mismos medios, pero los fines no son iguales.

En la guerra lo mismo mata la bala del bueno como la del malo, lo mismo la bomba del bueno que la del malo, víctimas inocentes causan a montones tanto el bueno como el malo. La diferencia, la que hay entre perseguir el bien o el mal.


----------



## Roedr (7 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Esto es como la guerra, en la guerra matan los buenos y matan los malos, todos matan. Entonces ¿cuál es la diferencia?, pues evidentemente los buenos no son iguales a los malos.
> 
> La diferencia está únicamente en la finalidad, en la razón última, el fin sí justifica los medios.
> 
> ...



Yap, pero todos piensan que están luchando por el bien contra el mal. No se aparece el buen Dios a decir qué partido tomar.


----------



## apocalippsis (7 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Nerviosito?
> Jajajaja, dos países cada vez más solos, yo diría que los nerviositos son ellos.



¿Pero tu donde estas metido?, si los del orto quieren polla-brics, a ver si te van a canear tus paisanos........


----------



## Abu-Yunis (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues ahora tenemos no a uno, sino a un enjambre de individuos de tal cariz ¿qué tal nos va?



Nos va mal, porque la democracia tiene que ser implantada a todos los niveles de la sociedad, no solo en la cúpula.


----------



## pemebe (7 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Volodímir Zelenski, Persona del año 2022 para la revista Time.*
> La revista Time ha nombrado este miércoles Persona del año 2022 al presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, así como "al espíritu" de su país, por la resistencia que han mostrado ante la invasión rusa.
> 
> "El éxito de Zelenski como líder en tiempos de guerra se ha basado en el hecho de que el coraje es contagioso. Se extendió a través del liderazgo político de Ucrania en los primeros días de la invasión, cuando todos se dieron cuenta de que el presidente se había quedado", ha escrito Time al justificar este reconocimiento a Zelenski.
> ...



Eso no es significativo de nada.

Lo han tenido

Hitler 1938.
Stalin 1939 y 1942.
Muchos presidentes americanos (varios dos veces), varios rusos (incluido Gorbachov 2 veces)

Significativo 
1971 Nixon
1972 Nixon con Kissinger
1973 John Sirica (juez de Caso Watergate)


Incluso Putin


----------



## Salamandra (7 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo que yo queria preguntar es que no es propiedad de Black rock y Vanguard?



Que pillín, tu lo que quieres saber es que activos van a caer ¿no quieres ser de los pillados en estos tiempos?. ¿cuánto tienes invertido?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

ok tu cara era de eso 



Centinela dijo:


> Me dabas asco hasta ahora. Pero que pongas a los Gipsy Kings* hace que me des un 0,000000001 menos de asco*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Dic 2022)

@Lma0Zedong


----------



## El_Suave (7 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Traducido: USA avisa a Rusia que les van a volar más infraestructura de su fuerza de disuasión nuclear.



Sí bueno es USA, eso Rusia ya lo sabe.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Esto es como la guerra, en la guerra matan los buenos y matan los malos, todos matan. Entonces ¿cuál es la diferencia?, pues evidentemente los buenos no son iguales a los malos.
> 
> La diferencia está únicamente en la finalidad, en la razón última, el fin sí justifica los medios.
> 
> ...



Así es. Entonces deberemos pensar muy bien a que ideologías apoyamos. ¿Realmente está seguro que la que usted apoya es la correcta? ¿acaso es correcta alguna de las disponibles? ¿o son todas polos de una misma batería? Pero da igual que le presente este razonamiento ¿cierto? no sé ni para qué escribo.


----------



## El_Suave (7 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yap, pero todos piensan que están luchando por el bien contra el mal. No se aparece el buen Dios a decir qué partido tomar.



Pensar cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera, el bien y el mal son categorías objetivas.


----------



## Loignorito (7 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Nos va mal, porque la democracia tiene que ser implantada a todos los niveles de la sociedad, no solo en la cúpula.



Como dije ayer, la democracia como el resto de sistemas, es una máquina donde las piezas que la componen son humanas. Y como tal, es el peor diseño de todas, de pretender ser real (que no), pues las que corresponden a la masa, la mayoría, son mayoritariamente defectuosas.

En un mundo ideal, donde todos los ciudadanos han sido instruidos sábiamente, donde la mayoría vive la filosofía y es culta, conoce la historia y es cabal, entonces sí funcionaría una democracia. En cualquier otro escenario, si es real, sería un desastre. Y en todas estas supuestas democracias, si funcionan, es por que en realidad no son tales, sino simulacros de unicornio.


----------



## El_Suave (7 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Así es. Entonces deberemos pensar muy bien a que ideologías apoyamos. ¿Realmente está seguro que la que usted apoya es la correcta? ¿acaso es correcta alguna de las disponibles? ¿o son todas polos de una misma batería? Pero da igual que le presente este razonamiento ¿cierto? no sé ni para qué escribo.



Sí claro que existe el bien y el mal, a pesar del relativismo moral que se trata de imponer.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Si esto no es un declaración de Guerra que venga Dios y lo vea.



Ese 'señor' no es más que un pífano dorado. Le 'soplan por detrás y emite sonidos'. No es declaración de nada, y menos de una guerra que empezó hace años a bajo nivel y todos los que lo tienen que saber, lo saben.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)

parece el tipico muñeco de salpicadero que le golpeas la cabeza y empieza a rebotar to-loco


----------



## Loignorito (8 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Sí claro que existe el bien y el mal, a pesar del relativismo moral que se trata de imponer.



En eso estamos de acuerdo. Pero no en adjudicarlo a ninguna ideología. Ni a ningún poder en este mundo. En fin, buenas noches y hasta mañana, si Dios quiere.


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pensar cada uno puede pensar lo que quiera, el bien y el mal son categorías objetivas.



Aún no siendo creyente, estoy moralmente estructurado según la moral cristiana, y tengo un impulso a darle la razón. Sin embargo, que el bien y el mal sean categorías objetivas no es lo que veo en el mundo. Si fueran así, las relaciones humanas serían mucho más sencillas. Cualquier aberración que proponga va a encontrar una legión de entusiastas a la que le parece moralmente idónea.


----------



## frangelico (8 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Que pillín, tu lo que quieres saber es que activos van a caer ¿no quieres ser de los pillados en estos tiempos?. ¿cuánto tienes invertido?



Pues parcee que varios fondos ladrilleros grandes han "acorralado" las participaciones de sus clientes. Que es obvio el desplome porque en USA las valoraciones son incluso muy superiores a las de 2007, la caída va a ser brutal.


----------



## Martok (8 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ese 'señor' no es más que un pífano dorado. Le 'soplan por detrás y emite sonidos'. No es declaración de nada, y menos de una guerra que empezó hace años a bajo nivel y todos los que lo tienen que saber, lo saben.



Borrel y sus borreladas.

Siendo el máximo representante de la UE, decir eso diplomáticamente es un barbaridad, menos mal que no vivimos en tiempos de Bismark y todo el mundo lo toma por un gilipollas, quizá por eso esta donde esta ¿Acaso EEUU tiene un senil de presidente por casualidad?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Iskra (8 Dic 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 287, 07/12/2022. Tatiana Savelyevna Marinenko (25 de enero de 1920 – 2 de agosto de 1942) fue una partisana soviética y oficial de inteligencia de la NKVD …




iwwz.org












Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 287, 07/12/2022. Tatiana Savelyevna Marinenko (25 de enero de 1920 – 2 de agosto de 1942)...


fue una partisana soviética y oficial de inteligencia de la NKVD durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Fue asesinada después de ser capturada y torturada por los alemanes en 1942, el 8 de mayo de 1965, varios años después del fin de la guerra fue declarada póstumamente Héroe de la Unión Soviética...




telegra.ph








__





Cargando…






m.facebook.com





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 287, 07/12/2022.


Spoiler: Heroina del día



Tatiana Savelyevna Marinenko (25 de enero de 1920 – 2 de agosto de 1942) fue una partisana soviética y oficial de inteligencia de la NKVD durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Fue asesinada después de ser capturada y torturada por los alemanes en 1942, el 8 de mayo de 1965, varios años después del fin de la guerra fue declarada póstumamente Héroe de la Unión Soviética.



*EEUU asegura que respeta la decisión de Ucrania de atacar bases militares en Rusia*. Putin admite que la guerra en Ucrania será «larga», descarta otro reclutamiento y amenaza de nuevo con usar «todos los medios disponibles».

La misma prensa que antes decía que Putin haría una guerra de 3 días, ahora nos dice lo contrario, y cuando dice «todos los medios disponibles», en otro artículo señala: «…Durante una reunión televisada en el Kremlin, el presidente ruso también aseguró que Rusia no será la primera en utilizar su arsenal nuclear…». Y luego, en dos días más, nos dirán que Putin amenazó con usar las armas nucleares.

Los principales puntos de la intervención fueron estos:

El ejército ruso podría estar luchando en Ucrania durante mucho tiempo, dijo este miércoles Vladimir Putin, que intentó tranquilizar a los rusos asegurando que «no tenía sentido» movilizar a más soldados en este momento.

«En cuanto a la duración de la operación militar especial, bueno, por supuesto, este puede ser un proceso largo», afirmó el presidente ruso, usando su término-amuleto para referirse a la invasión rusa, ahora en su décimo mes.

En una reunión televisada con su Consejo de Derechos Humanos, Putin rescató viejas pendencias, lamentando que Rusia es vista en Occidente como «un país de segunda clase que no tiene derecho a existir».

El líder ruso avisó de que el riesgo de guerra nuclear está creciendo. Es la enésima advertencia de este tipo de Moscú, pero esta vez matizó el augurio diciendo que Rusia no amenazará imprudentemente con usar estas armas: «No nos hemos vuelto locos, entendemos lo que son las armas nucleares», dijo Putin. «Tenemos estos medios en una forma más avanzada y moderna que cualquier otro país nuclear, eso es un hecho obvio. Pero no vamos a correr por el mundo blandiendo esta arma como una navaja».

No es que esta vez haya matizado, siempre lo ha dicho, porque pertenece a la doctrina nuclear de Rusia, «no usarla primero», «y no usarla ante un país que no la tenga» ¿es tan complejo entender eso?

Hay gente, inclusive de nuestro lado, que por poco se corta las venas, por una acción, dos o tres, de *algunos drones, que Ucrania ha enviado a Rusia*. ¿Acaso la gente no sabe que eso* militarmente no tiene ningún sentido*?, sentido tiene lo que hicieron las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales las 3 primeras semanas del conflicto. Los ucranianos, la OTAN y los EEUU, saben perfectamente lo que recibieron. De ahí, se cerró por completo el espacio aéreo en Ucrania, y sigue cerrado, salvo para los aviones rusos.

Esto suponen algunos analistas en occidente: «…Al grueso error en las previsiones bélicas del Kremlin se han añadido en los últimos días los ataques, presumiblemente ordenados por Kiev, sobre bases militares en suelo de Rusia. Unas operaciones sobre las que la Casa Blanca mantiene una posición ambivalente. Por una parte, muestra su preocupación por una escalada de la guerra en Ucrania; por otra, dice respetar las decisiones bélicas que adopte el gobierno de Zelenski…».



Spoiler



Fístula


Von der Foyen de nuevo haciendo el ridículo, qué mujer caballero, qué mujer !!!.* La UE propone en sus nuevas sanciones por la guerra en Ucrania cortar el acceso de Rusia a los drones que emplea. La Unión Europea (UE) ha propuesto este miércoles sancionar a cerca de 200 personas y entidades más (entre ellas tres bancos)* por la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania. La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Foyen (la misma de los chips de fregadoras y refrigeradores), ha manifestado en Twitter que los 27 se proponen impedir el abastecimiento a Rusia, tanto en forma directa como a través de terceros países, de los drones con los que ataca infraestructuras civiles del país invadido.

Todos estos puntos forman parte del noveno paquete de sanciones a Rusia, que incluye además controles a las exportaciones y medidas contra la «maquinaria de propaganda» del Kremlin.

Si hay un noveno paquete de sanciones, eso quiere decir que los 8 anteriores, no fueron suficientes.

Nooo, lo que faltaba, que se fajaran entre ellos. *El alcalde de Kiev califica de «política» las críticas de Zelenski.* El alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, ha restado importancia este miércoles las críticas del presidente de Ucrania, alegando que creía que estaban motivadas por «la política». Klitschko fue reprendido por el presidente Volodímir Zelenski en uno de sus discursos nocturnos la semana pasada, cuando el presidente acusó a las autoridades de la ciudad de no proporcionar suficientes refugios.

Las autoridades están implementando «puntos de calefacción» especiales para proporcionar calor y electricidad a las personas en caso de que los ataques con misiles rusos en infraestructura crítica provoquen apagones generalizados. En una entrevista con Reuters, Klitschko ha respondido a esas acusaciones diciendo que Kyiv tenía muchos más centros de calefacción que cualquier otra ciudad de Ucrania. «Parece extraño cuando estamos unidos contra un solo enemigo, pero empezamos a luchar dentro del país», ha comentado.

Klitschko, que cumple su noveno año como alcalde, fue visto como uno de los oponentes de más alto perfil de Zelenski antes de que Rusia invadiera ayudara a Ucrania el 24 de febrero.

*Putin no contempla la restitución de la pena de muerte *en el marco de la guerra en Ucrania. «Al respecto, mi postura no ha cambiado», ha dicho durante la reunión del Consejo de Derechos Humanos adscrito al Kremlin.

Putin ha recordado que el presidente del Tribunal Constitucional, Valeri Zorkin, ya explicó que eso obligaría a modificar la Carta Magna. Zorkin, que aprobó hace dos meses la constitucionalidad de la anexión reincorpotación rusa de cuatro regiones ucranianas, precisó que ahora no se dan las condiciones para introducir más enmiendas constitucionales.

De 7.050, 500, es un 8.2%, vamos muy bien con la meta. *Bruselas capta 7.050 millones en bonos, de los que 500 serán para ayuda a Ucrania.* La Comisión Europea ha conseguido este miércoles 7.050 millones de euros en los mercados en su última emisión de deuda del año, de los que cerca de 6.550 millones se destinarán a financiar el fondo contra el paro SURE creado a raíz de la pandemia y los restantes 500 millones para proporcionar ayuda macrofinanciera de urgencia a Ucrania.

Los 500 millones de euros obtenidos para Ucrania permitirán a la UE desembolsar el último tramo de la ayuda de emergencia comprometida con este país para este año, que ya asciende a 7.200 millones de euros. Para el año próximo, los Estados miembro están negociando un nuevo paquete de 18.000 millones de euros.

Se les ha formado un cuello de botella, pero bueno, occidente sabe lo que hace. Nada más falta *que Rusia active la ruta ártica, instale oleoductos hacia China e India, *y dejen a los europeos sin absolutamente nada de energía. Las sanciones del G7 complican el paso de petroleros rusos por el Bósforo. Tras la entrada en vigor del precio tope para el petróleo ruso, se ha producido un *atasco de buques petroleros en el Bósforo*, que une el mar Negro con el Mediterráneo, ante la negativa de las aseguradoras internacionales de expedir certificados de seguro, informa la prensa turca.

Según el diario «Millyet», las autoridades turcas insisten desde hace unos días en que se presenten estos documentos, por lo que se ha formado una larga cola de petroleros con crudo ruso esperando a pasar el estrecho que divide la ciudad de Estambul.

Los países del G7 decidieron la semana pasada poner un precio tope de 60 dólares para el barril de crudo ruso, incluyendo un veto a asegurar una carga con precios de venta por encima de ese límite. Fuentes oficiales turcas explicaron en declaraciones a la agencia de noticias oficial Anadolu que Turquía está pidiendo desde el 1 de diciembre sistemáticamente certificados de seguro a los petroleros, pese a que esa obligación ya existía desde 2002.

Ahora vamos a tocar la fibra ecológica. *Zelenski acusa a Rusia de provocar la muerte de miles de delfines en el mar Negro*.


Spoiler



Ladrón, mentiroso,chaquetero,amigo de los nanzis y ahora woke, una joya el payasito


 El presidente ucranian ha denunciado este miércoles un «ecocidio» por de la muerte de miles de delfines en el mar Negro que, según él, está directamente relacionada con los efectos sobre el medio ambiente marino de la invasión rusa en Ucrania.

«Miles de delfines muertos han encallado en las orillas del mar Negro», ha destacado Zelenski en un mensaje en las redes sociales, retransmitiendo un reportaje difundido por United24, una plataforma de financiación participativa en línea que lanzó a principios de mayo. «La guerra rusa tiene un impacto enorme en la fauna de nuestro país», ha criticado, lamentando sus «consecuencias devastadoras» sobre los ecosistemas.

La pregunta es ¿por qué no sucede eso en el mar de Azov, que ahora controla completamente Rusia?.

*El COI se abre a «explorar vías» para la vuelta de los deportistas rusos*. El Comité Olímpico Internacional (COI) está «explorando vías» para que la «misión unificadora» del organismo prevalezca sobre la politización del deporte, ha asegurado este miércoles el presidente Thomas Bach, una afirmación que abre la puerta a que los deportistas rusos y bielorrusos regresen a las competiciones internacionales, de las que fueron excluidos tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Tras «cuatro horas de debate» en la Comisión Ejecutiva del COI, reunida en Lausana (Suiza), y después de una comparecencia ante la prensa en la que aludió a Naciones Unidas y al G-20, Bach dijo que las sanciones a las autoridades rusas seguirán en pie «firmemente», pero añadió que estudian la manera de «superar» la contradicción que supone discriminar a los deportistas «solo por su pasaporte».

La Cumbre Olímpica convocada para este viernes, en la que participará el Comité Olímpico Ruso, será la próxima reunión en la que se buscará una salida a este asunto. «Los deportistas no pueden ser castigados por lo que hacen sus gobiernos», dijo Bach, que trazó una raya entre las sanciones decretadas contras las autoridades rusas y bielorrusas, que les impiden representar a su país en pruebas deportivas u organizar competiciones en su territorio.

«…estudian la manera de «superar» la contradicción que supone discriminar a los deportistas «solo por su pasaporte…», vaya eufemismo indigno.

*La UE califica de » parodia» la confirmación de la condena a un periodista en Rusia.* La UE ha calificado este miércoles de «otra parodia» de la Justicia rusa que un tribunal rechazara el recurso presentado por la defensa del periodista Iván Safrónov, condenado a 22 años de cárcel por espiar supuestamente para la OTAN.

«Un tribunal de Moscú decidió confirmar la escandalosa e injusta sentencia de 22 años de prisión impuesta al ex periodista Ivan Safrónov. Esta es otra parodia de la Justicia en un caso con motivaciones políticas liderado por las autoridades rusas para intimidar y silenciar a los periodistas», ha escrito en Twitter el portavoz del Servicio Europeo de Acción Exterior Peter Stano.

Yo tengo la impresión que los rusos conocen muy bien los manejos en estas áreas de la seguridad de su país. Las armas, satélites, ajedrez y la Inteligencia…, son reconocidas en todas partes. Ahora resulta que no pueden condenar a un espía, pues lo condenan y bien.

Los genocidas de los pueblos originarios canadienses, y los colonialistas de Curazao, Islas San Martin, Aruba, Bonaire, Saba y San Eustaquio, pretenden denunciar a Rusia. *Canadá y Países Bajos intervienen en el caso de genocidio de Ucrania contra Rusia* anunciando este miércoles que han presentado una declaración conjunta de intervención ante la Corte Internacional de Justicia (CIJ) en el caso de genocidio presentado por Ucrania contra Rusia. Los dos países indican en un comunicado que la comunidad internacional no puede permitir que la Convención para la Prevención y la Sanción del Delito de Genocidio de la ONU «sea mal utilizada o maltratada».

«Reiteramos la importancia de estos procedimientos e instamos, una vez más, a Rusia a que suspenda de forma inmediata sus operaciones militares en Ucrania, como ordenó la corte en su orden legalmente obligatoria del 16 de marzo de 2022», señala el comunicado. Canadá y los Países Bajos añaden que Rusia está violando sus obligaciones internacionales y que los dos países están comprometidos en que se respete el orden internacional. En febrero de este año, Ucrania presentó una demanda contra Rusia ante CIJ, el alto tribunal de la ONU con sede en La Haya, por la invasión del país por tropas rusas.

*¿Y cómo es eso de haber interceptado el 90% de los misiles y cohetes rusos?*. *La red eléctrica ucraniana ha sufrido más de 1.000 ataques,* según la operadora estatal. El sistema energético ucraniano ha sido blanco de más de un millar de ataques de misiles rusos, según datos proporcionados este miércoles por la compañía estatal que opera la red eléctrica, Ukrenergo.

«Más de 1.000 proyectiles y misiles han sido disparados contra instalaciones y líneas eléctricas, incluidas subestaciones», afirmó Volodímir Kudrytskyi, presidente del consejo de dirección de Ukrenergo, en declaraciones citadas por medios ucranianos durante un evento organizado por el Banco Europeo de Reconstrucción y Desarrollo (BERD). Estos ataques «masivos», que según Kudrytskyi son los mayores que ha experimentado en la historia la red eléctrica de un país, han causado graves daños en el sistema.

«A pesar de que el consumo se ha reducido del 25 al 30 % si comparamos con antes de la guerra, el déficit en la capacidad de producción es mayor, y por ello tenemos un déficit de electricidad en el sistema que es bastante serio,» afirmó el responsable de Ukrenergo.

*En el terreno.*

«Shahids han regresado»: el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania admite lo obvio. En el resumen matutino de hoy del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se informa del *regreso de los drones kamikaze. 

Newsweek: La red eléctrica de Ucrania podría «colapsar por completo en unas semanas*» si continúan los ataques rusos. Según la edición americana, en estos momentos cerca del 50% de las instalaciones de infraestructura energética han resultado gravemente dañadas. En este sentido, el colapso se puede esperar para Navidad. Foto

En las *trincheras cerca de Artemovsk (Bajmut).* Un video muy interesante de las trincheras ucranianas.
1. Los comandantes no fueron vistos en sus posiciones durante varias semanas.
2. A pesar de que se trata de posiciones en la segunda línea de defensa, 8 de 20 personas fueron asesinadas en 3 semanas. Varios cadáveres aún se encuentran almacenados en el puesto, debido a que no se pueden sacar.
3. El suministro es deficiente, se calientan con fuego que desenmascara posiciones, pero no les importa, lo principal es mantenerse calientes.

Los comités de ambas cámaras del *Congreso de los EEUU* acordaron un proyecto de ley sobre el* presupuesto de defensa *del país para el año fiscal 2023. El proyecto de presupuesto se estima en $ 847,3 mil millones. El presupuesto acordado del país prevé la asignación de $ 800 millones adicionales a Ucrania.

Recuerde que anteriormente el Pentágono señaló que Estados Unidos no interfiere con el desarrollo de Ucrania de armas para lanzar ataques a larga distancia. El secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Blinken, agregó que *EE. UU. no alienta a Ucrania a atacar el territorio de la Federación Rusa, pero suministrará armas a Kiev*.

*El embajador de Francia en Ucrania, Etienne de Ponsin, en el enorme cementerio de los soldados de las AFU enterrados en Dnepropetrovsk*. Pero nada, no tienes casi bajas. ¿Y que hace allí el Embajador, ese es su rol?, Vichy no ha muerto, ni los colaboracionistas tampoco. Video t.me/ZOVNR/3524

*SBU realiza inspecciones en las instalaciones de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana* en Cherkasy, Volyn y las partes controladas por Kiev de la región de Jersón.

Ufff, está duro esto. *Los ucranianos saludan a todos sus líderes y prometen sobrevivir, pero no por el bien de la victoria, sino para colgarlos en el Maidan.* Y aconsejan a «Zelensky y compañía» que recen para que los rusos lleguen a ellos primero, para que exista la posibilidad de seguir con vida en prisión.

El pasado 3 de diciembre se celebró en *Teherán una reunión* entre el Jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Irán, Mohammed Bagheri, y el Viceministro de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, Alexander Fomin, que llegó a Irán con una delegación militar.

Alemania, Francia y varios otros países de la UE están pidiendo a la Comisión Europea que *ajuste las sanciones para garantizar la exportación de alimentos desde Rusia,* escribe el Financial Times.

Los militantes ucranianos prometen comenzar a v*ender sistemas antitanque Javelin si el comando no los proporciona para el invierno.* “Los muchachos en la dirección de Bajmut han estado aguantando la línea durante varios meses.

Foto: Time designa *«"Persona"(?) del Año» al presidente ucraniano Zelensky. *Las designaciones de la revista «Tima» ya está por debajo de los concursos de Miss mundo, que ya es mucho decir. El próximo año cuando Ucrania casi no exista ¿lo van a elegir como el bastardo de dos años seguidos?






Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre.


----------



## Iskra (8 Dic 2022)

*Kadyrov:

La frase favorita de los combatientes chechenos es "ni un paso atrás", que es la mejor forma de describirlos.*
⠀
En estas tomas se puede oír esta frase y los disparos de fusil automático que la siguieron en dirección al enemigo. A juzgar por las sonrisas y la elevada moral, los combatientes del Regimiento Norte, que lleva el nombre del héroe ruso Ajmat-Jadzhi Kadyrov, del Servicio de la Guardia Federal de la Federación Rusa, ni siquiera piensan en retirarse. Los nacionalistas que se atrevieron a desafiar a nuestros muchachos pronto se dieron cuenta de que no era una buena idea. Como resultado, otro intento de contraofensiva fracasó estrepitosamente.
⠀
Se podrá hablar durante mucho tiempo de los fracasos de las AFU y de los soldados de la OTAN. Qué más se puede decir cuando prácticamente todo el frente está sembrado de habitantes de diversos países occidentales. Para todos aquellos que todavía intentan resistir, ya es hora de que recuerden una cosa muy importante que podría salvar sus miserables vidas: las tropas rusas no pueden ser contenidas, detenidas y mucho menos suprimidas.,


----------



## apocalippsis (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Traducido: USA avisa a Rusia que les van a volar más infraestructura de su fuerza de disuasión nuclear.



Traducido: Ucrania vuelve a la edad media......


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Dic 2022)

El líder del Kremlin, Vladimir Putin, está descontento con el hecho de que las autoridades de Moldavia hayan hecho reservas de gas, que están almacenando en Ucrania. El presidente de Rusia dijo hoy, durante una reunión con los tomadores de decisiones rusos, que el Ministerio de Energía en Moscú debería aclarar este asunto.

Según Putin, la República de Moldavia, incluidos los distritos del este de la república (Transnistria), se enfrentan a graves problemas debido a la reducción del suministro de gas, y esto tiene un impacto negativo en la economía y el ámbito social.

"En términos de la situación socioeconómica, (Transnistria) no es nada fácil, incluso en términos de suministro de recursos energéticos. Aunque llevamos muchos años proporcionando gasolina gratis allí. Recientemente, debido a que el gas pasa por la República de Moldavia, han surgido problemas allí. La República de Moldavia tiene problemas muy serios. Vemos esto en la esfera económica y social de la República de Moldavia”, dijo Putin.

Uno de los participantes en la reunión trató de convencer a Putin de que Chisinau(Moldavia) bloquearía el suministro de gas a Transnistria. Esto es en las condiciones en que Chisinau cedió a Transnistria, el 3 de diciembre, todo el volumen de gas entregado por "Gazprom", o 5,7 millones de metros cúbicos por día.

El líder ruso, sin embargo, lo contradijo.

“No es así, nadie está bloqueando nada. Si bloqueaban las entregas, el gas ya no llegaría a algunas de las centrales termoeléctricas de Ucrania. No es que bloqueen las entregas, el problema es que no se benefician de los volúmenes necesarios. Pero no entiendo por qué parte del gas, dicen que es gas moldavo, pero los volúmenes que reciben de nosotros lo mantienen en el territorio de Ucrania. Necesitamos aclarar este tema y le pediré al Ministerio de Energía que preste más atención a este tema”, señaló Putin.

Cabe señalar que la República de Moldavia compró más de 230 millones de metros cúbicos de gas con el dinero inicial, que almacenó en Ucrania y Rumania. Este volumen sería suficiente para el consumo en dos meses de invierno. Así, Chisinau cedió a Transnistria todo el volumen de 5,7 millones de metros cúbicos de gas entregados diariamente por "Gazprom", a cambio de electricidad de la Central Eléctrica de Cuciurgan.


----------



## HelpAviation (8 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Esta cuenta es de un AGENTE del BOBIERNO de España, hay cientos dentro del foro, pero este es uno de los más hinteligentes



gracias.


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Traducido: Ucrania vuelve a la edad media......



queda mucho para eso... sigue funcionando el metro, las bombillas, los trenes, el suministro de armas. Ucrania sigue siendo un país extremadamente funcional para amargar la vida a Rusia.


----------



## Iskra (8 Dic 2022)

t.me/ZOVNR/3526
Aunque no sea gore, no deja de impresionar.
De un canal local del Donetsk en español.

*El momento de la muerte de Maria Pirogova fue captado por cámaras de vigilancia.*

El momento de la llegada del proyectil ucraniano en el Centro Juvenil de la ciudad de Donetsk. Como resultado de la huelga, murió una miembro del parlamento de la DNR, Maria Pirogova.
Y este disparo no es GRAD.

Ese día mutió mucha gente, pero (sin tener idea)en las imágenes parece que va directo a por ellos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



¡avanti verso la vittoria! ¡ ¡L'Italia è veramente tua amica!


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> queda mucho para eso... sigue funcionando el metro, las bombillas, los trenes, el suministro de armas. Ucrania sigue siendo un país extremadamente funcional para amargar la vida a Rusia.



Y con una reserva de 700.000 combatientes. No es poca cosa.


----------



## Iskra (8 Dic 2022)

*¿Por qué Rusia no asalta a Bajmut en la frente: lo principal?. Del mismo canal de Donetsk.*

Desde principios de diciembre, las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras del este y sur de Bajmut (Artemovsk) han aumentado dramáticamente. Esta dirección está defendida por las fuerzas de las brigadas 30 y 53 del ejército ucraniano.

Para mantener el control de la ciudad, las FFAA de Ucrania están trasladando nuevos refuerzos a esta zona, que sufren grandes pérdidas y apenas tienen tiempo de dar la vuelta. Debido a esto, los hospitales de Bajmut y de las ciudades vecinas están repletos de un gran número de heridos, para quienes se están preparando los gimnasios de las escuelas de la ciudad. Esto desmoraliza a las tropas ucranianas y aumenta la carga sobre el sistema médico y logístico.

La posición de los "Wagner" en esta área es más ventajosa desde el punto de vista táctico: Bajmut, ubicado en una tierra baja, está al alcance de todo tipo de artillería, lo que permite disparar contra casi cualquier ejército y instalaciones dentro de la ciudad.

Los refuerzos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llegan a Bajmut a través de áreas bien conocidas y exploradas, que la artillería de “Wagner ” mantiene bajo control de fuego.

Además, se desarrolla la ofensiva de "Wagner" sobre la vecina Soledar. Un ataque al área fortificada de las FFAA de Ucrania cerca de Yakovlevka podría provocar el pronto *cerco operativo de Bajmut, de hecho ya casi. *

Como resultado, *Bajmut se ha convertido en una plataforma de la cual Kiev se ve obligado a gastar recursos humanos colosales.*

t.me/ZOVNR


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Y con una reserva de 700.000 combatientes. No es poca cosa.



En eso son únicos. Zelensky no tiene problema en mandar a todos los ucros al martirio. A todos menos él.


----------



## Iskra (8 Dic 2022)

*Disparos desde la margen izquierda del Dnepr.*

Mucha gente pregunta: cómo están las cosas en la margen izquierda del Dnepr ?

Respondo: los sinvergüenzas no dudan en bombardear las pueblos de la Margen Izquierda con todo tipo de armas. Se utilizan todo, desde munición estadounidense de alta precisión hasta fósforo y cohetes de racimo. Los enemigos tampoco descuidan la minería remota, esparcen minas, lepestok, incluso en las ciudades.

Nuestros soldados, a su vez, están trabajando para reprimir la artillería enemiga, lo que es una pesadilla para las ciudades rusas de la Margen Izquierda. Derriban cualquier dispositivo que intente volar hasta nuestras posiciones, con la ayuda de UAV, monitorean y ajustan.

Los chicos pudieron exhalar después de intensos combates en la orilla derecha, continúan equipando posiciones y se coordinan en combate con los camaradas recién llegados.

t.me/ZOVNR/3522


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Ya si,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los únicos bombarderos estratégicos de EEUU que usan hangares desmontables son los B-2 y a partir de ahora los B-21.

Lo puedes comprobar en esta serie de fotos.






B-2 Shelter System [B2SS]







www.globalsecurity.org





Los B-52 y B-1B no duermen en hangares.

Y esto tiene una explicación, la pintura antiradar que cubre la superficie del B-2 es bastante fragil y puede recibir daños incluso por la lluvia, que puede degradar o alterar su firma radar.


----------



## Iskra (8 Dic 2022)

*Se considera CRIMEN DE LESA HUMANIDAD cualquiera de las atrocidades y delitos de carácter inhumano, que forman parte de un ataque generalizado o sistemático contra una población civil, cometido expresamente contra los civiles para doblegarlos:* el régimen de Kiev bombardea expresamente a la población civil del Donbass con armas de alta precisión estadounidense. No les perdona que no quieran ser parte de la Ucrania nazificada.

◾*Los medios occidentales llevan 8 años silenciando el genocidio* contra civiles perpetrado por el régimen fascista de Kiev.

◾*El régimen de Kiev, totalmente funcional al imperialismo estadounidense,* recibe financiación e insumos para seguir las atrocidades que lleva 8 años perpetrando. El carácter neonazi del gobierno y ejército ucraniano se expresa no solamente en su culto por genocidas nazis como Stepán Bandera, no solamente en esvásticas, no solamente en sus leyes de discriminación étnica, sino también en su accionar Genocida de bombardear civiles. La OTAN dirige estas matanzas.
==================================
Tengo algunas *noticias directamente del frente no oficial claro*, rspero q saldra en próximas dias.

1. Esta noche, la fortaleza de los ucros en el área de Chasov Yar fue degoyada en silencio. "200" -22 militares ucros . Quedan "regalos" . Se expropiaron algunas cosas necesarios. Como dicen, no hubo grandes problemas. Los ucranianos solo estaban durmiendo. Curiosamente, no había oficiales.
2. En la zona de Spornoye,ucros al intentar atacar nuestras posiciones, deambularon por un campo minado. El resultado es deplorable para ellos. Al salir, también recibieron un poco dd nuestra artillería.
3. Un grupo de francotiradores formado por georgianos fue eliminado en Artemovsk. Uno de ellos está en manos de nuestros. Bueno, estaba. Intento escapar. Esta mas allá.
4. Destruyeron otro DRG que intentó aterrizar en una de las secciones de Kinburnskaya Kosa .
Amén.
t.me/c/1241461352/89774
======================================
*Logros de Volodímir Zelenski, personalidad del año 2022 Time:*

- prohibe partidos de oposición
- persigue opositores
- atan personas a los postes
- prohibe medios de prensa
- rechaza acuerdo de paz
- bombardea civiles
- atacó a Polonia con cohetes
- prohibe la iglesia ortodoxa
- queman monasterios
=====================================
De hace un rato:

Nuestra fuente informa que los rusos están *nuevamente atacando masivamente en la dirección de Donbas (área de BaJmut), con sistema de artillería pesada incendiaria "Solntsepyok"* para ataques en el cinturón forestal y los alrededores de la ciudad.

Las pérdidas de las FFAA de Ucrania debido a este factor son enormes. Todos los hospitales de la región están llenos.
Aún así, la Oficina del Presidente obliga a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a atacar a los rusos de todos modos, lo que también aumenta las pérdidas.
Nadie dirá el número exacto de pérdidas de las FFAA de Ucrania, pero es de *200 a 1000 personas por día (muertos / heridos).*
==================================================0
y también de hace muy poco:
*Regalitos para Ucrania desde Rusia:*

⚡¡Explosiones en NikolaIev!

⚡Alerta aérea en el sur y en el centro de Ucrania.

⚡Explosiones en Jerson.

⚡Alerta aérea en Dnepropetrovsk y en las partes de las regiones de Donetsk y Zaporozhye ocupadas por Ucrania.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Dic 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, hace unas semanas en telegram se decía que tenían entre 40 y 70, con posibilidades de unos 100. O quizás se referían a otra versión de las últimas y no de esta, o simplemente no son todos los enviados de la última versión.



No creo que nadie sepa a ciencia cierta cuantos T-90 tiene Rusia actualmente.

Sus fabricas llevan unos meses a plena producción en 3 turnos, por tanto entre modernizar los existentes, reparar y modernizar los dañados y fabricar nuevos tanques pueden estar preparando una sorpresa.


----------



## Iskra (8 Dic 2022)

Interesante vídeo. Tiene que ser terrible estar ahí.
t.me/c/1241461352/89781

Muchachos, saluden a "fucking Zele" y al hijo de p*ta de Zaluzhny" - militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Artyómovsk (Bajmut)

Dicen que no ha habido comandantes en las posiciones ni siquiera de la segunda (!) línea de defensa durante varias semanas. En tres semanas, de 20 personas, 8 personas han muerto en la segunda línea de defensa, cuyos cuerpos aún yacen en sus posiciones debido a la falta de posibilidad de sacarlos.

Se quejan de la mala provisión, de la falta de posibilidad de calentarse. Encienden hogueras: se dan cuenta de que están desenmascarando sus posiciones, pero a todos ya les da igual. Además, las pérdidas están asociadas a las actividades de tripulaciones polacas de cañones autopropulsados de artillería "Crab", que "disparan y se van", dejando sus posiciones bajo el fuego de respuesta de la artillería rusa.

Bueno, cuanto antes se rindan, mejor para ellos.


Porque si no se rinden, les están esperando los músicos que en el vídeo del enlace explican lo del mazo
t.me/c/1241461352/89782


----------



## Zhukov (8 Dic 2022)

A petición de un lector de mi blog un análisis táctico de la batalla por Artemovsk y quién va ganando









La batalla por Artemovsk


Introducción: En respuesta a una pregunta de un lector, algunos comentarios sobre lo que está ocurriendo en este prolongado sitio, porque se trata de un asedio, una guerra de posiciones, las…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Iskra (8 Dic 2022)

A estas alturas no sé si quedará alguien que se fñie. Bueno, sí, los purgados de Jersón...y alguno del Kremlin.
El vídeo es para verlo y para recordar.
Y tengan en cuenta que la degeneración de 404 hace que cualquiera se venda y se revenda por un plato de lentejas.

*¿Por qué llama nazis a todos los militares ucranianos en sus reportajes? Hay diferentes personas allí*

La gente suele preguntarme, y yo también me hice esta pregunta a* principios de 2014, cuando trabajaba en Slavyansk*. Pensé que era posible trazar una línea entre los batallones nazis, que voluntariamente y con placer dispararon contra Donbass, y las fuerzas de seguridad completamente desconcertadas (había muchos oficiales soviéticos), que fueron traídos por Kiev.

Entonces, en el puesto de control a la entrada de Slavyansk, apareció el jefe de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, el coronel *Alexandr Radievski de Krivoy Rog.* En su pecho: la cinta de San Jorge (!!!). Juró en ruso ante nuestra cámara a los residentes que no se les caerá ni un pelo y que “nunca se relacionó y nunca se relacionará” con el Sector Derecho.

Habiéndo dado a los habitantes una esperanza fantasmal, Radievski pronto la pisoteó. Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Guardia Nacional obedecieron al nuevo Kiev y comenzaron a matar al "Donbass equivocado": continuaron el trabajo de los militantes del Sector Derecho, solo que en una escala diferente. Simplemente rodearon Slavyansk y golpearon con artillería desde la mañana hasta la noche.Y cuando la ciudad fue capturada, el coronel Radievski fue el primero en saltar en la plaza con la bandera de Ucrania.

No importa en absoluto si el enemigo creció con una esvástica en el pecho o no. Matar rusos porque quieren ser rusos es nazismo. Y todos los que llevan a cabo órdenes nazis son nazis, quienesquiera que hayan sido antes de que comenzaran a disparar contra los nuestros. Durante 8 años todas las formaciones se construyeron en torno a esta ideología.

El coronel Radievski luchó en Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, donde en julio de 2014 fue liquidado por un francotirador de Lugansk. Kiev lo glorificó, erigieron su monumento en Severodonetsk.

Tras la liberación de Severodonetsk en verano de 2022, el monumento a Radievski no sobrevivió a la ira popular.

Corresponsal militar Kulko (Военкор Кулько)


----------



## vegahermosa (8 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo que me traumatiza es pensar a qué sabrá la paella de rata y paloma...



pues yo he comido pichones de paloma de joven y un tipo de rata de agua y ranas y la cresta del gallo criadillas de toro , casqueria de cabra, de hecho me comia el cerebro y los ojos y estaba cojonudo


----------



## arriqui (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Logros de Volodímir Zelenski, personalidad del año 2022 Time:

- prohibe partidos de oposición
- persigue opositores
- atan personas a los postes
- prohibe medios de prensa
- rechaza acuerdo de paz
- bombardea civiles
- atacó a Polonia con cohetes
- prohibe la iglesia ortodoxa
- queman monasterios

(...)


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Los satánicos llevan intentando destruir a Rusia desde hace un siglo y con su asalariado Lenin casi lo consiguen, la Rusia de los zares con todas sus carencias y brutalidades iba camino de ser la primera potencia, los alemanes no podían permitirlo.









Lenin, la gran arma alemana


El 16 de abril de 1917 Lenin llegó a Petrogrado (nuevo nombre de San Petersburgo desde agosto de 1914), donde una multitud le esperaba. La revolución ya tenía líder y, paradójicamente, habían sido los alemanes quienes lo habían llevado allí desde Suiza. ¿Por qué lo hicieron? La respuesta está en...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Iskra (8 Dic 2022)

Lo hagan por "afición" o por el plato de lentejas, hay que tomar nota para cuando llegue el momento de ajustar cuentas(los que llegue al final y no vuelvan a irse a Norteamérica, porque de esta chusma pocos se exponen a la picadora, por desgracia.
*¿Quién es responsable de la tortura de prisioneros de guerra rusos en Járkov?*
rybar/41789
Miembros de los servicios de seguridad ucranianos suelen torturar y golpear a los prisioneros de guerra rusos capturados durante los interrogatorios. El equipo de Rybar ha averiguado la identidad de un torturador. *Se trata del comandante del SBU Artyom Roganin (indicativo "Chamán"). *


Spoiler



apellido claramente ruso....no es guerra civil ni nada..*.*



▪Major nació el 12 de diciembre de 1984 en Volchansk, fronteriza con Rusia, en la región de Járkov. Sirvió en la guardia de honor de la capital en la 1ª Compañía del Batallón Especial de las Tropas del Interior del Ministerio del Interior de Ucrania. Más tarde, sirvió en el Destacamento de la Guardia Fronteriza de Járkov, combinando esta actividad con su trabajo en la agencia de seguridad Udar.

▪El mayor Roganin está ahora en las filas del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en Járkov. Bajo su dirección, se tortura a los militares capturados o a los lugareños que colaboraron con el bando ruso.

El proceso es sencillo y rutinario: se golpea a las personas hasta dejarlas medio muertas y luego se las conduce a un polígrafo, que determina que cualquier palabra pronunciada por las personas en estado de shock es mentira.

En la celda, los presos permanecen con las manos y los ojos atados a la espalda con el pretexto de no hacerse daño.

El mayor Roganin es sólo uno de las docenas, si no cientos, de oficiales ucranianos que participaron en las torturas y torturas de prisioneros. Confiamos en que, con la debida diligencia, el criminal de guerra ucraniano pague las consecuencias.



P.D. Aunque no tenga tiempo intento poner los nombres de la gente/sitios /en la medida de lo posible) en español. Se puden poner mejor o peor y hasta puede que no importe, pero lo que (lo siento) no puedo soportar es verlos escritos en el jojólico farfullo, ya saben esos iv de mierda como Jarkiv o Kiiv....brrrrp...da grima.


----------



## Iskra (8 Dic 2022)

Ese nazismo que no hay en 404. Lo interesante son las reseñas de los historiadores.


*El comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania,Valeri Zaluzhny, hizo un selfie con el retrato de Bandera.*

 El coronel Erwin Stolze, el jefe adjunto del 2.º departamento de la Abwehr, habló del nazi y verdugo Bandera en los juicios de Nuremberg:

“... En octubre de 1939, Lahousen y yo atrajimos a Bandera para dirigir el trabajo en la Abwehr. Según sus características, Bandera era un agente enérgico y a la vez un gran demagogo, arribista, fanático y bandolero que descuidaba todos los principios de la moral humana para lograr su objetivo, siempre dispuesto a cometer crímenes".

 El historiador húngaro Borbala Obrushansky escribe:

"Siendo judío por nacionalidad, mató masivamente a sus compañeros de tribu. Siendo ciudadano de Polonia, mató masivamente a polacos, ciudadanos de su país. Por su ideología era un fascista, en su sangrienta cuenta se encuentran cientos de miles de ucranianos, polacos, judíos, checos, eslovacos, bielorrusos, rusos, etc. torturados y asesinados".


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

❗Bielorrusia comienza un movimiento a gran escala de tropas y equipos a lo largo de la frontera con Ucrania - CNN

"El otro día, el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, voló en una visita no anunciada a Bielorrusia", recuerda la agencia de noticias estadounidense.
Minsk anunció el movimiento de tropas y equipo militar, citando una "amenaza antiterrorista".

La razón de tales acciones del ejército bielorruso es el aumento de la tensión a lo largo de la frontera.


----------



## apocalippsis (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> queda mucho para eso... sigue funcionando el metro, las bombillas, los trenes, el suministro de armas. Ucrania sigue siendo un país extremadamente funcional para amargar la vida a Rusia.



¿llamas por telefono, a ver que te cuentan ?

8 de diciembre a las 02:28

"Características de un viaje a los supermercados de Kiev después del trabajo "súper exitoso" de su defensa aérea frente a los misiles rusos.."

t.me/wofnon/20853

Mira en esta pagina saben mucho sobre la edad media, estos saben lo que hay que hacer pero "el Monje" sigue tocando el organillo, *sino A LA EDAD MEDIA DE CABEZA*,

*Sobre las consecuencias de una huelga en una subestación en Volnovakha*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron una subestación de tracción eléctrica de 110/35/10 kV en la ciudad de *Volnovakha* .

*Coordenadas:* 47.61689253317826, 37.485838055656465

_*▪*_Además de alimentar el ferrocarril, la subestación proporcionó electricidad a los consumidores de Volnovakha y los asentamientos circundantes.

_*▪*_No se utilizó como de tracción, ya que la infraestructura ferroviaria aún no se ha restaurado por completo, y se estaba trabajando en la propia subestación; el transformador de potencia es claramente nuevo y aún no se ha conectado.

_*▪*_Sin embargo, la subestación fue alcanzada por un ataque con misiles. El objetivo era un *puesto de control de subestación general* (OPU).

*El edificio fue destruido junto con todo el equipo* . *La subestación ha sido puesta fuera de servicio por tiempo indefinido* .

_*▪*_Mirando estas imágenes, tenemos una pregunta: ¿por qué las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no dudan en atacar los puestos de mando, sin preocuparse por las posibles bajas entre los ingenieros de energía, y nuestras tropas, al elegir objetivos *, continúan atacando metódicamente en cualquier lugar, pero no en la sala de control?*

_*▪*_En lugar de deshabilitar toda la subestación, convirtiendo el equipo restante, aunque intacto, en una acumulación de acero muerto de un solo golpe, continuamos destruyendo, ráfaga tras ráfaga, aunque valiosos, pero enormes autotransformadores, interruptores y seccionadores de línea.

Gracias a esto *, los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos tienen la oportunidad de restablecer el suministro de energía después de un tiempo* y compensar parcialmente las consecuencias de nuestras huelgas.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, como muestra el ataque a Volnovakha, no nos van a dar ese lujo.
#Donetsk #Rusia #Ucrania @rybar * Apóyanos _:_

t.me/rybar/41824


----------



## Salamandra (8 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es ridiculo, estas algaradas ya no se llevan ni en el hemisferio sur....





Salamandra dijo:


> Dejémoslo que en Europa no es necesario. En el hemisferio Sur...lo detienen cuando les falla el golpe pero no suele ser tan fácil. Bolivia Paquistán, Indonesia y unos muchos en estos ultimos tiempos nos demuestran que los hechos no lo avalan.
> 
> También es cierto que no se meten "veinticinco" a hacer el golpe.



Si antes hablamos....


----------



## España1 (8 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *UCRANIA ADVIERTE AL FINANCIAL TIMES QUE ESTÁ DESARROLLANDO CAPACIDADES DE LARGO ALCANCE, SEÑALA QUE DENTRO DE POCO "NI SIBERIA ESTARÁ A SALVO" DE LOS ATAQUES DEL EJÉRCITO UCRANIANO*



En Roman Paladino. Nos van a pasar bajo cuerda unos misiles que sus vais a cagar, todo tecnóloga ukr, claro


----------



## Caracalla (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev se acerca al apocalipsis energético: alcalde
> ▪"Kiev puede quedarse sin luz, agua ni calefacción. Podría producirse un apocalipsis, como en las películas de Hollywood, cuando es imposible vivir en las casas debido a las bajas temperaturas", declaró Vitaliy Klitschko a Reuters en una entrevista.
> ▪ El panorama es desolador: no hay suficientes refugios con calefacción en la capital ucraniana y, en caso de apagón total y empeoramiento de la situación, la gente tendrá que evacuar la ciudad, añadió.
> 
> ...



Que? Ya no hace tanta gracia la chorrada del puente de Crimea eh???


----------



## apocalippsis (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> para entonces ya existiran los geranios navales, le llamaran Sitake al primero?



Hay unos periscopios por esos lares que me parece que aun estan por ahi sumergidos.


----------



## apocalippsis (8 Dic 2022)

Que tiempos aquellos antes del petardico al puente, a 15 euros como mucho........... ahora.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (8 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que tiempos aquellos antes del petardico al puente, a 15 euros como mucho...........



Y mientras cientos de soldados mueren cada día solo en la batalla de Bakhmut.


----------



## apocalippsis (8 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Y mientras cientos de soldados mueren cada día solo en la batalla de Bakhmut.



A ver si despiertas al final, a estas guarras hay que tratarlas como lo que son.


----------



## España1 (8 Dic 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> A petición de un lector de mi blog un análisis táctico de la batalla por Artemovsk y quién va ganando
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran análisis como siempre

Un pero, en mi opinión no va a darse colapso de ucrania. Aún tiene miles y miles de reservistas


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> No en tiendo eso de dar un golpe de Estado "tomando el Reichstag" dos docenas de aventureros. Ni que en ese edificio estuviese custodiado el Anillo de Sauron o la varita mágica de .Harry Potter.
> 
> Un golpe de Estado lo da la cúpula militar/policial o parte relevante de ella. Es decir, las armas, y estando dispuesto a usarlas contra quien se oponga. Sin eso no hay más que postureo.
> 
> ...



Estamos asumiendo que en Alemania son todos seres de luz, cuando probablemente haya tanto payaso e iluminado como en cualquier lugar del mundo. Eso, junto con lo que comentas de cortina de humo y sacar de contexto mas de 1-2 conversaciones...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Va a ser interesante ver como se mete en vereda a toda esa muchachada en el futuro, ya que tenerlos como "socios europeos" parece ser un objetivo a medio plazo. Y ojo, que mas que ellos, que seguro que saben que si se pasan de listos fuera de su entorno igual les caen un par con la mano abierta, el peligro son ellas, porque muchas se sienten impunes y se les nota prepotentes y agresivas. Me han contado historias muy curiosas sobre reacciones de conejas refugiadas en ciertos paises cuando les llega la noticia de que se acaban las paguitas, la ropa gratis, los restaurantes gratis, el transporte gratis...

La verdad es que tiene que ser cojonudo eso de ser feo y sentirte al mismo tiempo superior. Habría que trabajar mas ese asunto en España. 3700 napos de PIB per capita y les llega para todo tipo de eventos...



NPI dijo:


>


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Perfiles COVILERDOS, CUCARACHAS OTANERAS, ROBOTs y del NABO



Hombre, piensa que mejor están dando la paliza en Twitter que ocupando espacio en los bares  Internet ha dado voz a gente muy curiosa, eso no va a cambiar y creo que seria mejor intentar apreciar los aspectos positivos del asunto. A muchos, ahora que piensan que tienen voz, no los veremos por las calles disfrazados de caballeros Jedi o intentando hacer cosas peores...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Parece que el murciélago de Wuhan ha inspirando profundamente a toda una generación de diseñadores de bombarderos. Al final van a acabar como los diseñadores de coches, que ya todos son iguales...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Esta imagen ha hecho mucho daño en el foro (noches en Kiev, etc):




Si, tu tienes mas pelo; si, tu eres mas alto; si, tu te tomas todos los suplementos que recomiendan en tu pagina web de referencia... PERO amigo, el llega a la dijco en un coche de 160k lereles, con un peluco de 15k y unas sneakers de LV o Gucci de 800; tu, NO.

Haber estudiao para oligarca de medio pelo...


----------



## arriondas (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Hombre, piensa que mejor están dando la paliza en Twitter que ocupando espacio en los bares  Internet ha dado voz a gente muy curiosa, eso no va a cambiar y creo que seria mejor intentar apreciar los aspectos positivos del asunto. A muchos, ahora que piensan que tienen voz, no los veremos por las calles disfrazados de caballeros Jedi o intentando hacer cosas peores...



En la era previa a internet eran los que daban la chapa a todo el mundo, con el camarero asintiendo con una cara de "a ver cuando se pira este..." Gente como Galileo, Martín Tuitero, Yago, Pérez Triana y demás fauna, que sería de ellos sin las redes sociales... En los años 80 y 90 más de uno habría sido el típico frikazo al que abrasaban en el patio durante los recreos, cuando los hombres ya comenzaban a forjarse en el colegio y el instituto.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la era previa a internet eran los que daban la chapa a todo el mundo, con el camarero asintiendo con una cara de "a ver cuando se pira este..." Gente como Galileo, Martín Tuitero, Yago, Pérez Triana y demás fauna, que sería de ellos sin las redes sociales... En los años 80 y 90 más de uno habría sido el típico frikazo al que abrasaban en el patio durante los recreos, cuando los hombres ya comenzaban a forjarse en el colegio y el instituto.



 De esos todavía quedan, pero es cierto que la hinternec los esta neutralizando a buen ritmo. Todavía me acuerdo de uno, un sevillano, montando un circo a grito pelado en un bar cuqui a cuenta de noseque batalla de la Guerra Civil española, que si Franco era un criminal, etc. Y yo pensando "joder, a 10 euros el yintoni, en un bar al que se viene a ver que cae y este tio apalizándonos con Franco". Por eso digo que tenerlos entretenidos haciendo el mono en Twitter es bueno para todos: para ellos, porque nadie les pega en Twitter, para sus familias, que se evitan mucha vergüenza, para el resto, que no tenemos que escucharlos en la vida real...

Viva Twitter, joder...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la era previa a internet eran los que daban la chapa a todo el mundo, con el camarero asintiendo con una cara de "a ver cuando se pira este..." Gente como Galileo, Martín Tuitero, Yago, Pérez Triana y demás fauna, que sería de ellos sin las redes sociales... En los años 80 y 90 más de uno habría sido el típico frikazo al que abrasaban en el patio durante los recreos, cuando los hombres ya comenzaban a forjarse en el colegio y el instituto.



Ojo, que en lo que comentas hay un pequeño detalle: Yago, Triana, Pulido, dan la cara, con nombre y apellidos, y eso les honra, a pesar de las muchas tonterias que puedan largar; Galileo y MT, no, lo cual ya dice mucho del tipo de pájaro que son y que hay detrás del 95% de su contenido.


----------



## arriondas (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ojo, que en lo que comentas hay un pequeño detalle: Yago, Triana, Pulido, dan la cara, con nombre y apellidos, y eso les honra, a pesar de las muchas tonterias que puedan largar; Galileo y MT, no, lo cual ya dice mucho del tipo de pájaro que son y que hay detrás del 95% de su contenido.



Martinín sale en algún que otro vídeo de Youtube... pero sólo su voz, no da la cara ni queriendo. Como el de Mundo Andriy, el que andaba recaudando para un dron... Bueno, eso es lo que dice él, que por aquí hay mucho espabilao.

Frikis, pero con maldad, no son precisamente como el mítico Johnny Pistolas en Mieres...


----------



## Honkler (8 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Y con una reserva de 700.000 combatientes. No es poca cosa.



En 2 meses se plantan en Moscú.


----------



## Honkler (8 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Gran análisis como siempre
> 
> Un pero, en mi opinión no va a darse colapso de ucrania. Aún tiene miles y miles de reservistas



Sabes cuantos millones de soldados tenía Alemania al final de la 2 guerra mundial? .


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Martinín sale en algún que otro vídeo de Youtube... pero sólo su voz, no da la cara ni queriendo. Como el de Mundo Andriy, el que andaba recaudando para un dron... Bueno, eso es lo que dice él, que por aquí hay mucho espabilao.
> 
> Frikis, pero con maldad, no son precisamente como el mítico Johnny Pistolas en Mieres...



Hombre, el drone "parairmedeputas" es un modelo ya clásico en todas las guerras modernas. Sacas 3k con la colecta y ya tienes para una temporada...

Tengo que reconocer que lo he estado pensando (montar una pagina web, etc), porque estoy viendo el pastizal que un par de organizaciones que me quedan cerca están sacando y no es mal negocio. Las colectas para "armas para Ucrania" han sacado de la casi-miseria a mas de uno...


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

“La Federación Rusa, nuestro nuevo país, nos ayudó”.

La esposa del excombatiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania finalmente se reunió con su esposo Pavel, a quien las autoridades ucranianas declararon muerto o capturado, amenazando a la niña con que sería castigado en su tierra natal.

La esposa de Marina, que antes del comienzo de la SVO sirvió bajo un contrato en Berdyansk y luego terminó en Mariupol, fue encontrada en la RPD, en la colonia Yelenovskaya. Según él, fue incluido en las listas de intercambio de prisioneros, pero se negó a regresar a Ucrania.

Ahora la familia vivirá en Moscú, llaman a Rusia su nuevo país.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)

La solidaridad sale cara

_A partir del 9 de diciembre, en los Países Bajos, Bélgica y Letonia, los ucranianos no podrán cambiar grivnas en efectivo por euros.
La finalización del programa de intercambio fue anunciada por el Banco Nacional de Ucrania_.

algo no funciona


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

Desnudando la pocilga europea. El pero es que acusa de ello a la 'izquierda',
que, también, a saber lo que entenderá por eso:

*Dos minutos de verdad, de amarga verdad. 
Y la amarga verdad es que el Parlamento Europeo ha hecho mucho daño en Europa.*


*El Parlamento infectó a Europa con un partidismo descarado y la infección se volvió tan contagiosa
que se extendió a otras instituciones como la Comisión Europea...*
_*
El Parlamento ha abandonado la función básica de representar al pueblo. En cambio, se ha convertido
en una máquina para implementar el llamado proyecto europeo, alienando así a millones de votantes...

El Parlamento es un cuasiparlamento porque rechaza el principio esencial del parlamentarismo, a saber,
la rendición de cuentas...*_


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Anglos ponen a la RAF en alerta en el ártico. La excusa un avión con piloto borracho, no se lo creen ni ellos. El caso es espiar a Rusia.











RAF on alert due to expected Arctic cargo aircraft activity


The aircraft is understood to have behavioural intelligence-gathering capabilities of the type that can sort British citizens into a 'list', determining their behaviour over the last year.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)

Curioso este mundo de las conversaciones paralelas

*Pausa en las conversaciones ruso-estadounidenses sobre estabilidad estratégica - alto diplomático ruso*

Según el diplomático ruso, la decisión sobre el aplazamiento de la reunión sobre el nuevo tratado START fue difícil

MOSCÚ, 8 de diciembre. /TASS/. Las conversaciones ruso-estadounidenses sobre estabilidad estratégica se han puesto en pausa, pero no se han terminado, declaró el viceministro ruso de Asuntos Exteriores, Serguéi Ryabkov, en una entrevista con el diario Izvestia, publicada el jueves.

"Creo que es una opinión correcta: se han puesto en pausa, no se han terminado. Hemos aplazado la reunión de la comisión consultiva bilateral sobre el nuevo tratado START, no la hemos cancelado. Me abstendría de hacer conjeturas sobre cuándo vamos a ofrecer fechas alternativas", dijo.

Según el diplomático ruso, la decisión sobre el aplazamiento de la reunión sobre el nuevo tratado START fue difícil. "Fue una decisión difícil, fue una decisión política. Se ha dicho más de una vez que la situación con la implicación más profunda y peligrosa de Estados Unidos en los acontecimientos en Ucrania y sus alrededores ha influido directamente en nuestra decisión de organizar o no esta reunión ahora mismo. La conclusión fue negativa: que no es el momento adecuado para reunirse en este formato", señaló.

También señaló un aspecto técnico del asunto, a saber, la ausencia de un orden del día acordado. "A la larga, por primera vez desde la creación de este instrumento -la comisión consultiva bilateral sobre el nuevo tratado START- hemos llegado a la sesión sin una lista completamente acordada de temas sobre los que trabajar. Naturalmente, fue la gota que colmó el vaso de la decisión de aplazar la reunión", explicó.

Subrayó que Rusia no contempla posibles concesiones unilaterales en el diálogo de estabilidad estratégica con Estados Unidos, sino que está dispuesta a reanudarlo sobre una base igualitaria y equilibrada.

"Si y cuando los estadounidenses estén dispuestos a reanudar [el diálogo de estabilidad estratégica], estaremos preparados. Sabemos que no será una tarea fácil, ya que el diálogo se desarrolló con dificultades y ahora puede haber algunos elementos adicionales en la posición de EE.UU., que no serán bienvenidos para nosotros, pero, después de todo, les corresponde a ellos decidir", dijo,

"Abordaremos los problemas cuando surjan. No estamos haciendo cola tras ellos (los estadounidenses - TASS), no les estamos rogando, no les estamos pidiendo un favor. Este diálogo sólo puede continuar sobre una base igualitaria, pragmática y equilibrada. Y sólo se pueden esperar resultados de hormiga si la otra parte comprende que las concesiones unilaterales por parte de Rusia están descartadas. Esto no es una opción, ni siquiera se contempla", subrayó.

Rusia no cree necesario romper las relaciones diplomáticas con Estados Unidos, ya que aún no se han agotado los recursos de otras gestiones diplomáticas, dijo Ryabkov.

"No lo queremos. De hecho, la ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas es una señal de que no queda absolutamente ningún recurso político, sólo de fuerza. No queremos eso", afirmó,

"No podemos permitirnos disparar desde la cadera. No debemos ceder a las provocaciones, y ha habido muchas", señaló. "Todavía no se ha agotado el recurso de las gestiones diplomáticas que no sean la ruptura de relaciones".

Según el diplomático, la situación en las relaciones ruso-estadounidenses sigue siendo problemática y difícil. "Hasta ahora, sólo tenemos imitaciones, sólo intercambio de señales sobre nuestras posiciones, pero no hay búsqueda de soluciones. No la tenemos, lamentablemente. Y la situación es problemática, difícil. Llamemos a las cosas por su nombre: la situación es así", señaló.

Subrayó que se necesitan canales de comunicación con Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, para discutir el problema de los ciudadanos rusos retenidos en cárceles estadounidenses. "Y necesitamos tener la posibilidad de enviar nuestras señales sobre muchos otros aspectos", añadió.

Señaló que las declaraciones y acciones concretas de Washington, especialmente en lo que se refiere a la crisis ucraniana, traspasan ciertos umbrales y líneas rojas. "Algunos acusan al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y a quienes trabajan en la dirección estadounidense de paciencia política, pero este enfoque no es aplicable a la situación", subrayó Ryabkov. "Se necesita moderación y compostura. Son imprescindibles cuando se trata con un oponente y adversario tan sofisticado y antirruso".


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ahora estoy con los cosacos de Tolstoi, precisamente.



_Cuando lo acabe tiene __"*El Don apacible*" de Mijaíl Shólojov.
_








El Don apacible - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

La aviación rusa ni está ni se le espera, todo muy lógico, los rusos parecen una guerrilla bien armada, nada más.


Resumen de primera línea de la mañana del 08/12/2022

La artillería rusa se volvió más activa en la dirección de Zaporozhye. Golpeó las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Plavny, Zheleznodorozhny, Dorozhnyanka y Gulyaipole. (Figura 1)

Es aún más activo en la región de Ugledar. Ataques a Vremivka, Zolotoy Niva y Prechistovka. Los dos últimos de estos asentamientos están ubicados en la cabeza de puente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la margen izquierda del río Kashlagach. Llegadas a la propia Ugledar. (Figura 2)

En la dirección de Luhansk, próximas batallas en el área de Krasnopopovka. Las tropas rusas están tratando de alejar a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del tramo de la autopista R-66, los ucranianos están tratando de abrirse paso. La artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ataca aquí en el área de Nevsky, Ploschanka y Makeevka. Al norte, bajo los golpes de la posición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Stelmakhivka, Berestovoye, Tabaevka y Kotlyarovka. Es posible que el ejército ucraniano esté preparando una ofensiva desde estos asentamientos para llegar al Bajo Duvanka. (Fig. 3)

"wargonzo"


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)

Hilo explicando la Cagada de los acuerdos de Minsk


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Curioso este mundo de las conversaciones paralelas
> 
> *Pausa en las conversaciones ruso-estadounidenses sobre estabilidad estratégica - alto diplomático ruso*
> 
> ...



Tratar con los satánicos es tratar con trileros


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hilo



Traiciones, indecisiones y pasteleos, si hubieran entrado en 2014, hubieran llegado a Kiev en una semana pero la cúpula estaba con los negocios y paro a las repúblicas cuando estaban arrollando a los nazis, con 100.000 tropas rusas hubieran triturado a ese país de M . alucinante.

Putiniano y su cúpula son un lastre, hace falta dirigentes que piensen más en la defensa militar del país y no tanto en los negocios.

Hasta el mismo Putiniano ahora reconoce que debieron hacerlo entonces y que se abandonó a sus paisanos, muy tarde ya después de miles de soldados y civiles Rusos muertos.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Traiciones, indecisiones y pasteleos, si hubieran entrado en 2014, hubieran llegado a Kiev en una semana pero la cúpula estaba con los negocios y paro a las repúblicas cuando estaban arrollando a los nazis, con 100.000 tropas rusas hubieran triturado a ese país de M . alucinante



Es por eso que sorprende tanta diplomacia cuando no hay nada que pactar.

Ucrania es un país en golpe de estado irreversible


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Estas diciendo una cosa que no es cierta con todos mis respetos, en todo depósito de gas hay una parte que se llama “gas técnico “, que es una cantidad que suele estar en torno al 25% de la cantida total , la cual no se puede usar ni se puede sacar del depósito , en Alemania que son almacenes muy antiguos, su porcentaje de gas técnico se eleva al 30%, cuando digan que tienen las reserva al 60% significa que útiles y utilizables les queda el 30% del gas, aunque anuncien el 60 , si fuese licuado sería otro tema
> Saludos




Si es así como dices entonces lo tienen peor.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Dic 2022)

Buenos días. El euro lleva justo un mes por encima del dolar sin caer ni un momento por debajo de la paridad:
Ahora mismo a 1'052 dolares cada euro.






EURUSD Chart - Live Forex Rate


Free live EURUSD live forex chart, EURUSD news,currency quotes and real time EURUSD charts with indicators and drawing studies.



www.livecharts.co.uk


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Soberano, porque es cosa de hombres...


----------



## alexforum (8 Dic 2022)

relañin dijo:


> *TRAS MASIVA PROTESTA, ITALIA SUSPENDE SUMINISTRO DE ARMAS A UCRANIA
> 
> Esta decisión fue tomada después de que miles de personas se manifestaran hace varios días en el centro de la capital italiana, Roma, para protestar por el suministro de armas al régimen ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Que cachondo. Hasta fin de año. xD eso es menos de un mes. Y luego en enero vuelven a enviar


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Traiciones, indecisiones y pasteleos, si hubieran entrado en 2014, hubieran llegado a Kiev en una semana pero la cúpula estaba con los negocios y paro a las repúblicas cuando estaban arrollando a los nazis, con 100.000 tropas rusas hubieran triturado a ese país de M . alucinante.
> 
> Putiniano y su cúpula son un lastre, hace falta dirigentes que piensen más en la defensa militar del país y no tanto en los negocios.
> 
> Hasta el mismo Putiniano ahora reconoce que debieron hacerlo entonces y que se abandonó a sus paisanos, muy tarde ya después de miles de soldados y civiles Rusos muertos.



Si no piensas en los negocios, como das de comer a la basca?

Rusia tiene un PIB per capita 3 veces mas grande que Ucrania. Quizás a los politicos rusos les importe algo mas que a los ucranianos como llega a final de mes "el pueblo", aunque sea solo un poco mas.

En cualquier caso, si, el teatro que se montaron a partir de Feb del 2022 hasta que llego Sorovikin ya es otra cosa. Una vez que entras, o entras bien y a fondo o estas haciendo el canelo.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y a este porque no le callan de una vez?



La UE en general requiere de una buena cura de humildad...antes de disolverse...


----------



## arriondas (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Soberano, porque es cosa de hombres...



Anuncios como ese serían impensables en los tiempos actuales, no sólo por el mensaje... sino también por la rubita que sale en él. Ahora se lleva más lo panchinegro, como Rosalía.


----------



## dabuti (8 Dic 2022)

BROTE HEPATOTÓXICO ENTRE LOS MILITARES UCRANIANOS EN LUGANSK.

8 DEC, 05:54
*Outbreak of psychosis, hepatotoxicity reported among Ukrainian soldiers in conflict zone*
Ukraine doesn’t have enough specialists capable of working with such patients, an officer of the People’s Militia of the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR) Andrey Marochko said

LUGANSK, December 8. /TASS/. The Ukrainian army is seeing an outbreak in psychosis and hepatotoxicity cases among soldiers deployed in the zone of Russia’s special operation, Andrey Marochko, an officer of the People’s Militia of the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR), said on Thursday, citing intelligence data.
"Ukrainian medics working in the conflict zone have begun to ring the alarm and are asking help from volunteers. Along with a large number of patients with mine-blast traumas, they record a growing number of soldiers with psychosis and hepatotoxicity," he told TASS.
According to Marochko, Ukraine doesn’t have enough specialists capable of working with such patients.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Desde 2014, 8 años llevaba Rusia avisando:
> "No quiero vuestros nukes en la puerta de mi casa"
> Pero los necios anglos erre que erre...



Y por qué tiene que tener Europa los nukes rusos en su puerta?


----------



## NS 4 (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Un comunista demócrata es como un católico putero...bueno, esto último no es contradictorio si no mas bien, consustancial.



Pero si se os ha llenado la boca con la palabra democracia hasta la obscenidad!!!

Pero si tienes a toda la izquierda española repitiendo como monos amaestrados una idea anti historica...que los rojos españoles lucharon en la contienda nacional, por la puta democracia republicana!!! (La democracia si es puta por vicio...)

Ay mi madre...como estan las cabezas...

Por fin te has caido de la cama??? O que ase...


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> BROTE HEPATOTÓXICO ENTRE LOS MILITARES UCRANIANOS EN LUGANSK.
> 
> 8 DEC, 05:54
> *Outbreak of psychosis, hepatotoxicity reported among Ukrainian soldiers in conflict zone*
> ...



Ni manejar armas químicas saben


----------



## NS 4 (8 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si no hay foto de chica con coche no sirve



O coche con bragas en el salpicadero...

A mi me vale...


----------



## coscorron (8 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo de cerca la batalla por la liberación de Bakhmut, si los rusos consiguen ganar esta batalla el ejército mercenario quedará en buena parte destruido (el ucraniano hace tiempo que lo fue).
> 
> Detrás de Bakhmut no hay defensas sólidas, veremos si los rusos pueden ganar esta batalla y convertirla en una victoria estrategica y rodear las defensas de ese frente por la retaguardia.



Las defensas se construyen bastante rápido, artemivsk, soledar y seversk no las tenían y sin embargo ahora son fortalezas. En esta tierra tal y como se lucha tomar una ciudad solo lleva a otra batalla en la siguiente y será así mientras a Ucrania le queden soldados y tiene para rato... Ucranianos, georgianos, polacos... Lo que haga falta


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Qué ascazo me da ese GHDLGP.
> 
> El día que se muera correrá el champán por medio mundo.



Por suerte tú no lo verás con tu ojos, 
Borrell 1 Dabuti 0


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Las defensas se construyen bastante rápido, artemivsk, soledar y seversk no las tenían y sin embargo ahora son fortalezas. En esta tierra tal y como se lucha tomar una ciudad solo lleva a otra batalla en la siguiente y será así mientras a Ucrania le queden soldados y tiene para rato... Ucranianos, georgianos, polacos... Lo que haga falta



Entonces ya habéis renunciado a Odessa, Kiev, Bakmut etc


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué los rojos siempre se meten en los hilos de la gente que piensa diferente para joder? Hay dos hilos de la guerra de Ucraña y están todos los progres dando por culo en este. No veo que en el otro pase lo mismo.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)

Joké topic

. New documents shed light on CIA's connection to Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Letonia tiene un serio problema con el gas.
> 
> Ha estado consumiendo en los días que llevamos de diciembre entre el 0,4% y 0,6% diariamente del gas almacenado que tiene
> 
> ...



En 8 días has gastado 0.5% en 80 días sería un 5% ,en 160 un 10% , en abril según tú, aún tendrían el 45% de las reservas intactas.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Peligro para unos, tranquilidad para otros


Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda En las últimas semanas, los bombardeos de Donbass se han intensificado. Todos lo han percibido: tanto los expertos del JCCC (Centro de Contr…




slavyangrad.es











Peligro para unos, tranquilidad para otros


08/12/2022

Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


En las últimas semanas, los bombardeos de Donbass se han intensificado. Todos lo han percibido: tanto los expertos del JCCC (Centro de Control y Coordinación Conjunto) como los propios ciudadanos. Pero no ha habido ataques de este tipo posiblemente desde el año 2014. La asesina lógica de los artilleros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y sus comandantes ha quedado clara. Su propia defensa aérea y las armas entregadas por Occidente, que debían ser un escudo aéreo que cubriera todo el país y lo defendiera de ataques con misiles contra las infraestructuras críticas, dejan “agujeros” importantes que hacen que la defensa no funcione realmente. Así que se toman la revancha con quienes pueden: ciudadanos ordinarios.

Desde el pasado verano, Donetsk ha notado que los artilleros ucranianos empezaban a elegir objetivos paradójicos durante los bombardeos del centro de la ciudad. No disparan contra edificios, sino contra carreteras y aceras. Los expertos del Centro de Control y Coordinación Conjunta [una estructura creada en el marco de los acuerdos de Minsk como forma de monitorización conjunta en la que debían cooperar Donetsk, Lugansk, Kiev y Moscú, cooperación que nunca se produjo, como muestra la captura de un miembro de la delegación de Lugansk en una observación rutinaria. Encerrado en una celda en Starobelsk, fue liberado con la llegada de las tropas de la RPL el pasado marzo-_Ed_] han confirmado de forma informal al corresponsal de _KP_ que no se trata de un accidente. La cantidad de fragmentos diseminados está aumentando, lo que significa que habrá más personas que resulten heridas o que mueran.

Las autoridades republicanas disponían de información que afirmaba que los bombardeos de Donetsk no solo iban a continuar, sino que se intensificarían. No es una coincidencia que el mismo lunes, el líder de la República, Denis Pushilin, ordenara el teletrabajo para el mayor número de empleados posibles. Pero es imposible hacer que todo sea teletrabajo.

Una vez más, el objetivo de los bombardeos ha sido el “Mercado Cubierto”, situado en el centro de la ciudad. Hace unos meses, en septiembre, fue cubierto de artillería y un proyectil impactó contra un microbús en el que hubo muertos y heridos. Durante el día, especialmente al mediodía, el mercado interior está siempre lleno de gente.

Hay una cantina muy buena y barata allí, así que trabajadores y trabajadoras de diferentes oficinas de la zona comen habitualmente allí. Es ahí también donde se encuentran el “DonMak”, la respuesta de Donbass a la cadena de comida rápida estadounidense, y otra docena de puestos de comida rápida. Siempre hay colas cerca de ellos, a veces hay que esperar hasta unos veinte minutos. Estudiantes, oficinistas y personal médico come allí a diario, a esa hora están garantizados los grandes grupos de personas, así que están garantizadas las víctimas.

Aún no hay datos finales sobre los muertos y heridos en los bombardeos. Por el momento, se sabe que los proyectiles Grad impactaron en el edificio del Tribunal y la Fiscalía, el edificio de oficinas Plaza Centauro, la zona del Donbass Arena y el mercado cubierto. Como es tradicional, también el bulevar Pushkin recibió impactos. El día estaba soleado y sabían que allí habría mucha gente paseando, sobre todo madres con menores.

La vecina Makeevka, una enorme ciudad satélite, que asciende a la mitad del tamaño de Donetsk, también sufrió impactos. Allí intentaron destruir una subestación eléctrica [este _modus operandi_ no puede calificarse de venganza por los ataques rusos, sino que se ha producido repetidamente desde 2014-_Ed_]. Lo único que consiguieron las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es que la población tenga que marcharse de nuevo de un centro que hace un tiempo fuera tranquilo hacia las afueras. Pero no hay afueras tranquilas en Donetsk. Al menos de momento.

Parece una paradoja, pero en los minutos en los que Donetsk estaba siendo bombardeada, el presidente de Ucrania posaba tranquilamente frente a la señal de acero pintada de azul y amarillo a la entrada de Slavyansk. A la población de Donetsk le molestó ese hecho. Más que en cualquier otra ciudad bombardeada, no pueden entender cómo es posible que Zelensky se pasee tranquilamente por Donbass.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Dos días de contraataques en la zona de Kremenna, estamos tratando de hacer un pequeño avance, el clima permite el uso de equipo pesado y UAVs. Hoy el sol radiante ha cambiado a nubes, será difícil volver a volar.

En general hay que señalar que todavía no somos capaces de atacar normalmente, sólo ráfagas cortas a 500-1500 metros, sin pausas profundas e incluso en tales ráfagas sólo son capaces unidades separadas. Ayer vi a nuestra aviación (probablemente Su-34) trabajando sobre Khokhlos cerca de Chervonopopovka, 4 aviones, haciendo hermosas piruetas en el cielo (ataque y retirada), lanzaron FABs sobre Khokhlos sentados en el cinturón forestal.
La artillería trabaja todo el día, pero su intensidad dista mucho de lo que era en Izyum en mayo-junio.

Los Khohol, a su vez, intentan tomar Chervonopopovka y apoyarse en ella para golpear Svatovo o intentar cercar Kremenna. Nuestras tropas resisten y repelen los ataques de Khokhlov, pero tampoco logran desalojarlo de Balka Zhuravka, que es la base de la cabeza de puente de las AFU desde Terniv hasta Makiivka. En general, se perfila un panorama interesante cuando tanto nosotros como ellos nos encontramos en un semiencuentro y mucho dependerá de quién gane la batalla por la iniciativa en este tramo aparentemente corto del frente.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

*Un barco de la Flota del Mar Negro derribó un dron sobre el mar en Sebastopol*


8 diciembre 2022 09:28


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y por qué tiene que tener Europa los nukes rusos en su puerta?



Hombre, ya salio del silencio la rata esta, 
Yo tengo otra pregunta imbecil: Donde estan los avances? faltan patinetes para todos, como se nota que la cosita va mal eh?


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 7 de diciembre de 2022*

Región de Belgorod:

▪ Por la noche, sobre la localidad de Kuleshovka, en el distrito de Krasnogvardeyskiy, las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea derribaron varios proyectiles, sin causar víctimas. La metralla dañó las líneas eléctricas.

Dirección norte de Ucrania:

▪ En la región de Kiev se están entrenando UAV y sistemas de control Nettle bajo supervisión mercenaria.

▪ En las regiones de Chernihiv y Poltava también se están formando militares ucranianos con la participación de instructores extranjeros.

▪ Por la noche, en la región de Zhytomyr, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizaron el UAV kamikaze Geran-2 para atacar una instalación de las AFU en la localidad de Korosten.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques con misiles contra las instalaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en Pechenehi y Chuhuyiv.

El 40º Ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, a su vez, bombardeó la región de Belgorod. Equipos de reconocimiento y operadores de UAV están llevando a cabo el ataque.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ En el tramo Kupian-Svatovsky, las formaciones ucranianas preparan una ofensiva en la línea Liman 1-Sinkovka.

▪ En el sector de Liman, el enemigo no abandona los intentos de tomar por asalto las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en Ploshchanka y un tramo de la carretera Makiivka-Ploshchanka.

El 25º batallón de infantería ucraniano intentó de nuevo contraatacar al oeste de Krasnopopovka, pero bajo un intenso fuego de artillería se retiró a sus posiciones iniciales.

Soledar dirección:

▪ En la zona de Soledar, las fuerzas rusas lograron desalojar a las formaciones ucranianas de Yakovlevka, al este de Soledar. Se está llevando a cabo un barrido del asentamiento.

▪ En el sector de Bajmut, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas intentaron contraatacar en Opytne, pero el ataque enemigo fue rechazado.

Mercenarios extranjeros y vehículos blindados están siendo trasladados a los alrededores de Bakhmut.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ En Horlivka, la planta química Stirol fue atacada de nuevo por las AFU. Se incendió un almacén de azufre en las instalaciones; no hay amenaza para la población civil ni víctimas.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, al menos dos personas murieron como consecuencia de bombardeos de las fuerzas ucranianas en la aglomeración de Donetsk.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra posiciones enemigas en los alrededores de Zaporizhzhya, Olhivske, Zaliznichne, Huliaipole y Orekhove.

▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas bombardearon Energodar, Dnipropetrovsk y Polohy.

Dnepropetrovsk región:

▪ Durante la noche, los drones kamikazes rusos Geran-2 llevaron a cabo varios ataques contra instalaciones del ejército ucraniano en Dnipropetrovsk.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Nikopol, Marhantse, Dobroi Nadezhda e Ilinka.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en el sector sur del frente: las fuerzas rusas han atacado objetivos en Kherson, Osokorivka, Dudchany y Berislav.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los satánicos llevan intentando destruir a Rusia desde hace un siglo y con su asalariado Lenin casi lo consiguen, la Rusia de los zares con todas sus carencias y brutalidades iba camino de ser la primera potencia, los alemanes no podían permitirlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uyyyyy lo que has dicho...herejiaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

Estos no dan ni una.


*Medios estadounidenses: Rusia liberará Kherson y Kharkov para el próximo verano*
Hoy, 10:43

Ucrania no podrá ganar una confrontación militar con Rusia. Así lo escribe la revista estadounidense Newsweek. Según la publicación, Kyiv prácticamente ha agotado sus propios recursos, además, Moscú ha cambiado sus tácticas de guerra.




En una publicación de Newsweek, se compara el conflicto ruso-ucraniano con la guerra civil estadounidense. La publicación recuerda que el entonces presidente Abraham Lincoln inicialmente intentó hacer la guerra con medios limitados. Pero, al no haber logrado el éxito, dio carta blanca para conducir las hostilidades a su general, William Tecumseh Sherman. Esta táctica posteriormente condujo a la victoria.

Newsweek cree que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin hizo lo mismo. Inicialmente, solo 150,000 militares participaron en la operación militar especial de la Federación Rusa. Pero, ante la obstinada resistencia de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Rusia se movilizó. Además, el mando de la NMD se confía al general Sergei Surovikin, a quien Newsweek compara con William Sherman.

Según la publicación, ambos líderes militares tienen en común las tácticas de guerra. Sherman en un momento destruyó los ferrocarriles que conducían a la capital de Georgia, Atlanta. Surovikin, por otro lado, centró sus esfuerzos en destruir el sistema energético de Ucrania. Los ataques con misiles rusos paralizaron el tráfico en los ferrocarriles del país y privaron a las tropas en la línea del frente de refuerzos en términos de mano de obra y equipo .

En este sentido, Newsweek augura en un futuro próximo el inicio de una contraofensiva del ejército ruso a lo largo de casi toda la línea de contacto. El conflicto en sí, según la publicación, terminará en el verano de 2023 con la liberación de Kherson y Kharkov y la devolución de todo el territorio de Donbass bajo el control de la Federación Rusa.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)

El precio del gas en Europa ha superado los $ 1700 por mil metros cúbicos ante las expectativas de temperaturas aún más bajas en la región


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Putiniano y su cúpula han dado 8 años a los nazis para fortalecerse y rearmarse, de hecho Puercoshenko ya lo dijo, tomaron el pelo a los rusos para ganar tiempo y los rusls tragaron. Patético.


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Estos no dan ni una.
> 
> 
> *Medios estadounidenses: Rusia liberará Kherson y Kharkov para el próximo verano*
> ...



Ojala acierten en este caso.


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Es por eso que sorprende tanta diplomacia cuando no hay nada que pactar.
> 
> Ucrania es un país en golpe de estado irreversible



Hay diplomacia porque los rusos priman los negocios a lo demás y por eso llevan esta guerra de la señorita Pepis, no quieren molestar demasiado a los anglos.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques e intercambios de disparos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 7 al 8 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Un buque de la Flota del Mar Negro en Sebastopol derribó por la mañana un dron enemigo sobre el mar.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en las localidades de Khrenivka y Hremyach, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Novovasylivka, Chernatskiy y Ulitsa, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos enemigos en Strelechya, Staritsa, Udakh y Volchanskiye Khutorykh.

▪ En dirección a Starobelsk, las tropas rusas atacaron acumulaciones de personal y equipos de unidades ucranianas en Tabayivka, Krakhmalne, Berestove y Stelmakhivka.

Al mismo tiempo, el enemigo atacó Ploshchanka y Kotlyarivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron las concentraciones de las AFU en Bajmut, Soledar, Verkhnekamensk y Kleshcheyivka.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Pervomayskoye, Nevelskoye y Krasnogorovka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon instalaciones civiles de Donetsk con artillería de cañón y dispararon cohetes desde lanzacohetes HIMARS contra la aldea de Seyatel.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Ugledar, Novomikhailovka y Zolotaya Niva.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó puntos de tiro de formaciones ucranianas en Nikopol, Marhantse y Chervonohryhorivka.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon concentraciones enemigas en Tokaryovka, Antonivka y Kachkarivka y también alcanzaron el lugar de despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en la base de transporte de Mykolayiv.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon Tavriysk con morteros y dañaron las líneas eléctricas.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Esto es como la guerra, en la guerra matan los buenos y matan los malos, todos matan. Entonces ¿cuál es la diferencia?, pues evidentemente los buenos no son iguales a los malos.
> 
> La diferencia está únicamente en la finalidad, en la razón última, el fin sí justifica los medios.
> 
> ...



y quien decide lo que es el bien? Tú?


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Si no piensas en los negocios, como das de comer a la basca?
> 
> Rusia tiene un PIB per capita 3 veces mas grande que Ucrania. Quizás a los politicos rusos les importe algo mas que a los ucranianos como llega a final de mes "el pueblo", aunque sea solo un poco mas.
> 
> En cualquier caso, si, el teatro que se montaron a partir de Feb del 2022 hasta que llego Sorovikin ya es otra cosa. Una vez que entras, o entras bien y a fondo o estas haciendo el canelo.



Estoy de acuerdo en que los negocios son importantes pero cuando miles de paisanos rusis están muriendo y tu país esta siendo atacado hay que ser más contundente y dejarse de tantas contemplaciones, negociaciones y pasteleis bajo la mesa maxime cuando te han estado engañando durante 31 años como es el caso.


----------



## NS 4 (8 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Anuncios como ese serían impensables en los tiempos actuales, no sólo por el mensaje... sino también por la rubita que sale en él. Ahora se lleva más lo panchinegro, como Rosalía.



Agarra la botella...cual colegiala que agarrase por primera vez una polla...


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> La UE en general requiere de una buena cura de humildad...antes de disolverse...



Cuanto antes se disuelvan mejor.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Llegada a una trinchera con mercenarios polacos cerca de Artemivsk (Bakhmut). Noviembre de 2022. Asimismo, fuentes polacas informan de una "orquesta" de artillería que cubrió a un grupo de mercenarios polacos también cerca de Bakhmut el 7 de diciembre. Varios hombres de la unidad polaca de la "Legión Internacional de Ucrania" resultaron gravemente heridos, entre ellos el comandante de la unidad, un tal Wojtek (en la foto).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Para muestra, el vídeo de las trincheras ucranianas que apareció el otro día, en el que soldados de las AFU se quejaban de los "Pshkovs" que llegaron a sus posiciones en un helicóptero artillado Crab, se abrieron paso hacia nosotros y luego se bajaron, tras lo cual los soldados de las AFU fueron alcanzados.

Por la mañana llegó un mensaje muy interesante de mi viejo amigo de la ciudad ucraniana "N".
_"¡Vlad, hola!
Creo que le interesará. Nos entregaron seis cadáveres de polacos en nuestro paso fronterizo. Sus transportes sacaron sus cuerpos de alguna morgue del ejército y fueron procesados en nuestro cruce de "cintas". Bueno, todos los polacos eran, según sus documentos, militares polacos en activo y también iban acompañados de militares. Entendí por su conversación (como comprenderás, el polaco es la segunda lengua oficial aquí) que cinco de ellos eran "tripulación cangrejo" polaca, y uno pertenecía a una de sus "fuerzas especiales". Estaban comprobando a quién entregar a qué unidad y comprobando documentos. El "spetsura" era un oficial, con rango de forense. Algo así como nuestro suboficial. Y en la tripulación el hombre principal era el sargento mayor. Los escoltas tenían caras de piedra. Nos hablaban por los labios como ganado, y estaba claro que no sentían ningún amor fraternal por nosotros.
Mi amigo de la aduana me dijo que esos "traslados" se habían convertido en habituales. Pero aquí estoy tomando su palabra. Escribo sobre lo que yo mismo he presenciado. ¿Entiendes ahora con quién estás luchando realmente? "Spetsura" es "przekoviano", las tripulaciones de las SAU polacas son "przekovianas"..._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
No hay video en el enlace_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> En 8 días has gastado 0.5% en 80 días sería un 5% ,en 160 un 10% , en abril según tú, aún tendrían el 45% de las reservas intactas.



0,4-0,6 diarios desde el 1 de Diciembre





Disculpa pero no tengo ganas de poner más datos, de momento son públicos.

Me reitero en lo dicho a este paso, o reducen consumo o les inyectan gas o no llegan a Abril.....y si atendemos a lo dicho por otro forero al mínimo de capacidad, no llegan a febrero.

Esperemos que les puedan aportar algo de gas por el bien de la población.

El problema ya no es sólo que no se pueden calentar en invierno, si no que a partir de primavera la economía gran dependiente del gas se va a tomar por culo. Ya no quiero ni pensar en el próximo invierno.

El gas GNL yanki nos salvará, amén.


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Peligro para unos, tranquilidad para otros
> 
> 
> Artículo Original: Dmitry Steshin / Komsomolskaya Pravda En las últimas semanas, los bombardeos de Donbass se han intensificado. Todos lo han percibido: tanto los expertos del JCCC (Centro de Contr…
> ...



El farlopas se pasea por Kiev y por donde quiere muy tranquilo, sabe que los rusos en ningun caso irán a por el, órdenes de la cúpula del Kremlin .
Todo muy lógico. El motivo ? , no me da buena espina.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

En las portadas de los periódicos polacos aparece hoy la noticia de la muerte del militante polaco Janusz Sheremeta, de 41 años. Y el artículo dice que otro combatiente polaco murió con él. Iban a disparar a los rusos, pero algo salió mal. Si las cosas siguen así, pronto los medios de comunicación polacos estarán llenos de obituarios









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (8 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Agarra la botella...cual colegiala que agarrase por primera vez una polla...



Esa inocencia... Retazos de una época que ya no volverá.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Financial Times: Hungría se opone a un nuevo paquete de sanciones antirrusas en la reunión posterior a la presidencia de la UE









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está atacando activamente en Donbás, contraatacando cerca de Svatove y rechazando los ataques enemigos en la dirección de Novopavlovsk - lo principal de una sesión informativa del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Rusia dirige la ofensiva en las direcciones de Avdiivka y Artemivsk.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Terny, en la región de Kharkiv; Stelmakhovka, Ploshchanka, Chervonopopovka y Bilohovka, en la LNR; Mayorsk, Marinka, Bilohovka y Novomikhailovka, en la DNR.
▪ Rusia lleva a cabo acciones defensivas en Zaporizhzhya, Kherson, Novopavlovsk y Kupyansk.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las fuerzas rusas han llevado a cabo siete ataques con misiles y 16 ataques aéreos y han disparado más de 40 proyectiles desde MLRS.
▪ La amenaza de ataques enemigos con misiles contra el sistema energético y las infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania sigue vigente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (8 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Buenos días. El euro lleva justo un mes por encima del dolar sin caer ni un momento por debajo de la paridad:
> Ahora mismo a 1'052 dolares cada euro.
> 
> 
> ...



Está justo donde tiene que estar. Si necesitan que baje, bajará.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Los ciberdelincuentes de KILLNET piratean un sitio web que se beneficia cínicamente de la guerra

Warwitness.org ha aparecido en Internet y ofrece a los amantes de la emoción un fascinante recorrido por los campos de batalla. La visita se ofrece a personas acomodadas que, por alguna "misteriosa razón", no se han visto afectadas por la movilización. Es extremadamente cínico conducir por el frente mientras tus conciudadanos mueren a millares.
Los hackers de KILLNET hackearon a estos villanos y descargaron toda su base de clientes. Su Instagram también fue hackeado, una página que ha sufrido una gran transformación desde que los cibernautas la visitaron. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Los países de la OTAN temen y evitan el tema del posible ingreso de Ucrania en la Alianza, Politico

Muchos Estados miembros de la Alianza no quieren tocar el tema del ingreso de Ucrania en la OTAN por varias razones.
▪ La Alianza escribe que hay desacuerdo en el seno de la OTAN sobre cómo y cuándo Kiev debe unirse al bloque militar. 
▪ Los principales países occidentales no quieren provocar al Kremlin, a sabiendas de la hipersensibilidad de Rusia ante la cuestión de la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este.
▪ Y lo que es más importante, el ingreso en la OTAN obligaría legalmente a los aliados a acudir en ayuda de Ucrania en caso de ataque, una perspectiva de la que muchos se resisten a hablar.
▪ Tocar este tema puede hacer que te quemes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (8 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que tiempos aquellos antes del petardico al puente, a 15 euros como mucho........... ahora.



Aun de riesgo de parecer soez y ponerme a la altura de algunos proucranianos con muy mal gusto, ahora entiendo la reflexión que me hacia una amigo sobre que ucrania era una estado fallido y que lo único que producía y exportaba eran putas
Siempre le reconvenía sobre su falta de tacto, pero ahora me doy cuenta que tenia toda la razón 
En un país donde cientos de miles de sus hombres están siendo sacrificados a mayor gloria de un cocainómano psicópata y una corte de oligarcas , las mujeres comportándose como putas en la retaguardia, y buscando a algún hijodalgo exento de ir al matadero para medrar. o al menos echarse algo de comer a la boca (que cada lo interprete como quiera)









·España. una Economía camino al abismo.


Dato mata relato. La economía española sobrevive tan sólo gracias al recurso a la deuda y el gasto público. ¿Es sostenible?



miedoalalibertad.com













La España que perdimos


¿Cómo sería España si las imposiciones ideológicas y los intereses espurios de los grupos de interés no hubieran reducido su crecimiento?



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hombre, ya salio del silencio la rata esta,
> Yo tengo otra pregunta imbecil: Donde estan los avances? faltan patinetes para todos, como se nota que la cosita va mal eh?



Vete a fregar y deja estos temas para los hombres, por cierto ya habéis recuperado Jerson?? Huaaaajajajajajjaajja


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 0,4-0,6 diarios desde el 1 de Diciembre
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284958
> 
> ...



No va a quedarse nadie sin gas, aunque sea más caro se comprara


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Zhu de, callate ya por favor. Eres un puto fantoche de la autocracia china.



Tu bilis me nutre, ñordo, soy puto fantoche de quien me sale de los cohones, ¿o te tengo que pedir permiso?


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

Ahora me explico como desde que hice un video con la bandera de la RPCh no me tiran ningún video:


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que los negocios son importantes pero cuando miles de paisanos rusis están muriendo y tu país esta siendo atacado hay que ser más contundente y dejarse de tantas contemplaciones, negociaciones y pasteleis bajo la mesa maxime cuando te han estado engañando durante 31 años como es el caso.



Eso es otra cosa. Los rusos llevan mucho haciendo el canelo ("nuestros socios europeos") pensando que se les aceptaba en Occidente, cuando nunca ha sido así. De Rusia siempre se ha ansiado trincar las materias primas y esquilmar a los famosos oligarcas (el caso Abramovich-Chelsea, un grandisimo ejemplo). Muy poco mas...

Han sufrido el complejo de "niño pobre que se hace rico y quiere que le quieran" y han pagado por ello. Usando como ejemplo el Chelsea, yo soy el amiguete Roman y quemo el puto club, incluyendo a los jugadores, antes que venderlo dadas las circunstancias. Y luego que vengan a llorar...


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

El Senado Imperial ultrajando la bandera de Donenks


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

Ayer la Sexta de Qatar dedicó un programa al anuncia de apagones en Francia, al parecer Macron tiene previstos apagones en toda Francia en horas punta de consumo, la cosa tiene tintes apocalipticos, resulta que no se puede apagar a la carta, asi que los que vivan al lado de los lugares protegidos (hospitales, comisarias, etc) seguiran conectados, los que no, pues a joderse, incluido el transporte publico. Los enfermos que necesitan maquinaria electrica en casa, tendrán que correr al hospital...en coche particular, o comprarse un generador. No quiero ni imaginar lo que puede suponer eso en los frigorificos de los hogares o los hosteleros. Y todo por salvar el culo al Farlopas, una locura.


----------



## dabuti (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y por qué tiene que tener Europa los nukes rusos en su puerta?



¿Y porqué tiene que tener USA nukes en su patio trasero, Cuba, en 1960?
Menudos lloros montaron los hijos de satanás.


----------



## Bartleby (8 Dic 2022)

*Es el congreso de EEUU*


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ahora me explico como desde que hice un video con la bandera de la RPCh no me tiran ningún video:



El sistema chino ha ido tomando nota aprovechándose del tejido financiero-económico-gubernamental de los estados unidos, copiando sus métodos y formas dentro de lo útil, y cuando los américano lo descubren... ¡oh, cuidado, qué peligrosos son!
Aquello de "no vaya a caer en malas manos..."


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Eso es otra cosa. Los rusos llevan mucho haciendo el canelo ("nuestros socios europeos") pensando que se les aceptaba en Occidente, cuando nunca ha sido así. De Rusia siempre se ha ansiado trincar las materias primas y esquilmar a los famosos oligarcas (el caso Abramovich-Chelsea, un grandisimo ejemplo). Muy poco mas...
> 
> Han sufrido el complejo de "niño pobre que se hace rico y quiere que le quieran" y han pagado por ello. Usando como ejemplo el Chelsea, yo soy el amiguete Roman y quemo el puto club, incluyendo a los jugadores, antes que venderlo dadas las circunstancias. Y luego que vengan a llorar...



Sí, ese es el análisis psicológico del Kremlin, ni idea si de los rusos, pero sin duda de la era Putin.


----------



## Argentium (8 Dic 2022)

*La energía de carga base alemana para entrega el viernes subió un 7,6% a 425 euros por megavatio hora (MWh) a las 09:07 GMT, después de alcanzar un máximo desde el 13 de septiembre a 445 euros antes. Reuters*
10:51 || 08/12/2022


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Es el congreso de EEUU*



Quienes son esos 6 HDLGP? Sobre todo el de las barbas...


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y por qué tiene que tener Europa los nukes rusos en su puerta?



Pues claro que no hamijo.
Para evitar esa idea que has tenido, lo mejor que se me ocurre es aniquilarlos y ya está, qué buena idea.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> El sistema chino ha ido tomando nota aprovechándose del tejido financiero-económico-gubernamental de los estados unidos, copiando sus métodos y formas dentro de lo útil, y cuando los américano lo descubren... ¡oh, cuidado, qué peligrosos son!
> Aquello de "no vaya a caer en malas manos..."



Si la noticia es cierta, van a caer colorineros como moscas, Tik Tok internacional está plagado de videos de gritonas pidiendo democracia y usanización en chino, los van a pillar a todos, me nutre.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Me voy a cagar en la puta madre del tio de las barbas... Quien es ese impresentable?


----------



## dabuti (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Por suerte tú no lo verás con tu ojos,
> Borrell 1 Dabuti 0



Soy poco de champú.

Un Ribera de Duero irá bien.

Colgaré fotos aunque quizás sea usted el que ya espera en un hoyo a ese GHDLGP leridano llamado Josep B.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Los turcos no saben con quien se han metido. Eso si, pastelearan hasta el fin del mundo, en plan "queremos, de verdad, pero quejque..."

El rollito kurdo en Suecia es muy apreciado como ejemplo de su papel internacional como defensores de diversas causas.


----------



## delhierro (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano y su cúpula han dado 8 años a los nazis para fortalecerse y rearmarse, de hecho Puercoshenko ya lo dijo, tomaron el pelo a los rusos para ganar tiempo y los rusls tragaron. Patético.



Que tiempos , aún recuerdo cuando 3 foreros eramos la tribu del raca-raca o algo similar, precisamente porque veiamos con años de adelanto todo lo que finalmente esta ocurriendo. No eramos capaces de ver "las magistrales jugadas de Ajedrez de Putin", que iban a acabar con la caida del gobierno de Kiev por falta de fondos.

Pues claro que aquello era una trampa, regalaron Mariupol que luego les ha costado sangre recuperar para poder firmar con los socios esos acuerdos. Supongo que para primavera dejare de ser el pesado de los puentes , y todo el mundo jaleara su destrucción como una "novedosa estrategia de Putin". En fin tiempo al tiempo.

Lo que si parece es que los rusos estan reconstruyendo su industria militar. Respecto a los T-90 por ahí he leido que han echado mano de los que tenian preparados para exportaciones. Puede que veamos muchos más de los "previstos".


----------



## Centinela (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Tu bilis me nutre, ñordo, soy puto fantoche de quien me sale de los cohones, ¿o te tengo que pedir permiso?




La esclavitud nunca tiene tanto éxito como cuando el esclavo está convencido de que es por su propio bien.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Es el congreso de EEUU*



Son americanos. Que hagan lo que se les ponga en la punta del nabo con el dinero de sus contribuyentes...


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> La esclavitud nunca tiene tanto éxito como cuando el esclavo está convencido de que es por su propio bien.



El 93% de los españoles vacunados apoyan la moción.


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si la noticia es cierta, van a caer colorineros como moscas, Tik Tok internacional está plagado de videos de gritonas pidiendo democracia y usanización en chino, los van a pillar a todos, me nutre.



Además, el brillante sistema chino dispone de múltiples plataformas digitales, y teléfonos, para que VD pueda denunciar a los que se han atrevido a no querer ser esclavos ejemplares. Por cada 100 que denuncie el PCCh le mandará una carta de congratulaciones y sus más profundos deseos de una larga vida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

*Por qué Rusia no asalta Bakhmut: *detalles 

Desde primeros de diciembre las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras del este y sur de Bakhmut (Artemovsk) han aumentado dramáticamente. Según Military Chronicle estas zonas están defendidas por las las brigadas 30 y 53 del ejército ucraniano.

Para mantener el control de la ciudad las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están trasladando nuevos refuerzos a esta zona, las cuales sufren fuertes pérdidas y apenas tienen tiempo de retirarse. Debido a ello los hospitales de Bajmut y de las ciudades vecinas están desbordados con un gran número de heridos, teniendo que prepararse los gimnasios de las escuelas de la ciudad como hospitales improvisados. Esto desmoraliza a las tropas ucranianas y aumenta la carga sobre el sistema médico y logístico.

La posición del PMC "Wagner" en esta área es más ventajosa desde un punto de vista táctico: Bakhmut, ubicado en una zona más baja, está al alcance de todo tipo de piezas de artillería, lo que permite disparar contra casi cualquier unidad en el interior de la ciudad.

Los refuerzos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llegan a Bakhmut a través de rutas bien conocidas y exploradas, y la artillería de la “orquesta” además las mantiene bajo control de fuego.

Por otro lado, la ofensiva del PMC "Wagner" sobre la vecina Soledar prosigue. Un ataque al área fortificada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Yakovlevka causaría un cerco operativo en Bakhmut.

Como resultado Bakhmut se ha convertido en una zona en cuya retención Kiev se ve obligada a gastar recursos humanos colosales.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pardiez, pues que horror yo he leído y sufrido= 14
> que ni métrica ni gracia yo he advertido = 14
> en defensa decir, el virus lo ha corroído = 14
> solo quedar le queda, su auto bien conducido = 14
> ...



acaso el verso no puede ser libre
se me aferra ustec a la cuarteta 
al soneto y al octeto, al terceto
sera que que quiere jugar al teto
a la proxima rima a ver si me afina


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Además, el brillante sistema chino dispone de múltiples plataformas digitales, y teléfonos, para que VD pueda denunciar a los que se han atrevido a no querer ser esclavos ejemplares. Por cada 100 que denuncie el PCCh le mandará una carta de congratulaciones y sus más profundos deseos de una larga vida.



Y con todo y con eso, van y ceden ante el Populacho y se apuntan al pedrosanchismo de "convivir con el virus", menuda cagada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

❗ No se trata de anexar nuevos territorios a Rusia, sino de liberar partes de las nuevas regiones rusas ocupadas por Kiev.
/Kremlin/
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia explicó que Estados Unidos planea continuar las hostilidades en Ucrania al menos hasta finales de 2025 mediante el suministro de armas a Kiev.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## niraj (8 Dic 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> Eso no es significativo de nada.
> 
> Lo han tenido
> 
> ...



Politólogo Vladimir Kornilov @kornilov1968

Agregaré algunas palabras sobre los premios de alto perfil del título "Persona del año - 2022" de la revista Time y el periódico Financial Times. Como probablemente sepa, en ambos casos este título honorífico fue otorgado al presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky (por si acaso, Time también agregó cierto personaje llamado “el espíritu de Ucrania”). En general, la decisión se pronosticó durante mucho tiempo y casi no sorprendió a nadie: en el contexto de la histeria antirrusa general en los medios occidentales, sería extraño que estas publicaciones se mantuvieran al margen de la línea general.

Pero, como siempre, están los detalles. Por lo general, todos prestan atención a las portadas de las publicaciones, omitiendo lo más interesante: la justificación de las decisiones editoriales. Y dado que dichos medios tienen una larga historia de escándalos en torno a su elección (especialmente la revista Time con su ansia de glorificar a los dictadores), los editores siempre intentan quedarse con la "puerta trasera" para sí mismos, una oportunidad más adelante, después de esto o aquello ". la "persona del año" cae en desgracia. el establecimiento occidental, para decir: bueno, ya ves, advertimos que "no todo es tan simple".

Por ejemplo, el Financial Times anunció que otorgaba el título honorífico a Zelensky porque es "el abanderado de la democracia liberal en una lucha global contra el autoritarismo que podría dar forma al curso del siglo XXI". Bueno, suena bien, ¡debes estar de acuerdo! Y Time escribe abiertamente que el jefe del régimen de Kyiv muestra “tendencias autoritarias” y encarcela a sus oponentes políticos, simplemente declarándolos traidores. Tal es la "democracia liberal autoritaria".

No es casualidad que en la portada de la revista, detrás del hombro izquierdo de la "persona del año", se asoma una conocida nazi ucraniana llamada Tyra, la que le pidió a Zelensky que "deje de disparar". A juzgar por los comentarios de la revista, ella, entre otros, es el "espíritu de Ucrania". Bueno, sí, un nazi en la lucha por la "democracia liberal" occidental. ¿Qué tiene eso de extraño? Después de todo, Hitler también fue el "Hombre del año" según Time; aparentemente, también personificó la lucha por los valores occidentales.

Pero el FT intercala en sus elogios a Zelensky las palabras de que es un “hombre del caos”, y por tanto apto exclusivamente para una guerra que en sí misma es puro caos (en la versión impresa del periódico, esta frase incluso se destaca en un inserto especial en la primera tira, y por lo tanto llama la atención de todos los lectores). Y el artículo termina con una pregunta significativa: ¿es esta persona adecuada como líder en tiempos de paz? Y aquí las dudas suenan claramente. Se lleva cuidadosamente al lector a la conclusión de que al final de la guerra, Occidente simplemente descartará al ex comediante (esta palabra se enfatiza en el artículo).

Es decir, esta es la "puerta trasera". ¿Perderá Zelensky, será deshonrado en desgracia por sus propios nazis, terminará en juicio por los terribles crímenes de guerra de sus militantes, cambiará las instrucciones de arriba sobre la necesidad de luchar "hasta el último ucraniano" - el los editores de las publicaciones antes mencionadas se encogerán de manos y dirán: bueno, bueno, les advertimos enseguida que este comediante es apestoso, apto para causar estragos, no para crear. En consecuencia, cumplió su misión encomendada por el colectivo Occidente en 2022, y entonces no asumimos la responsabilidad de nuestra elección.


El punto de vista del autor puede no coincidir con la posición de los editores.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Estos saudís son unos cachondos. Sus aviones han dibujado una bandera española:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284678



apoyo al preparado?
un vamos a por vosotros?
dejaros ganar por marruecos?

a saber


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

El 9 de diciembre de 2022 Moscú albergará una reunión de los jefes de defensa de los estados miembros de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai y los estados miembros de la CEI.

De acuerdo con la agenda, las partes intercambiarán puntos de vista sobre temas de seguridad internacional y regional, fortalecerán aún más la cooperación en el campo de la defensa y discutirán temas de interés mutuo.
/Ministerio de Defensa de la República de Bielorrusia/
#CEI

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

Funcionarios occidentales han acusado a Turquía de interrumpir los suministros de petróleo del Mar Negro.
Ankara no permite el paso por el estrecho de unos 20 petroleros con petróleo kazajo para los que no se aplica el precio tope.
/Tiempos financieros/

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Que pillín, tu lo que quieres saber es que activos van a caer ¿no quieres ser de los pillados en estos tiempos?. ¿cuánto tienes invertido?



jamas lo sabras


----------



## hastalosgueb original (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Senado Imperial ultrajando la bandera de Donenks



Debe ser el equivalente de la estelada. Me parece bien.


----------



## Karma bueno (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y por qué tiene que tener Europa los nukes rusos en su puerta?



Ucrania UE, OTAN...

¿comprendee...?


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

Delegación ucraniana con la bandera de la R.P. de Donetsk. ¿El mensaje? Pues no sé, se me ocurre... _sois parte de Urukrania y os pisoteamos_. O quizá _queremos acabar con todos vosotros por prorrusos_. ¿Alguna idea de por qué hacen eso?


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Delegación ucraniana con la bandera de la R.P. de Donetsk. ¿El mensaje? Pues no sé, se me ocurre... _sois parte de Urukrania y os pisoteamos_. O quizá _queremos acabar con todos vosotros por prorrusos_. ¿Alguna idea de por qué hacen eso?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285014
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285015



Que hay que intensificar los bombardeos a civiles en Donetsk.


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Delegación ucraniana con la bandera de la R.P. de Donetsk. ¿El mensaje? Pues no sé, se me ocurre... _sois parte de Urukrania y os pisoteamos_. O quizá _queremos acabar con todos vosotros por prorrusos_. ¿Alguna idea de por qué hacen eso?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285014
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285015



Ejj ke son los wenos, lo dice USA y la tele. Jamás nos mentirian


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (8 Dic 2022)

Resumen de lo ocurrido hasta la fecha en la llamada "Operación Militar Especial" según Igor Strelkov 




Preliminarmente, la historia del WWS puede dividirse hasta ahora en las siguientes fases principales:

1. "Marcha brillante" - Gostomel, evitando Chernigov, Sumy, Kharkov, avanzando más allá de Nikolaev y hacia Krivoy Rog, avanzando hacia los suburbios de Kiev, cruzando el Dnieper y bloqueando Mariupol.

2. "Desescalada Inimitable" - retirada de Kiev, Chernihiv, Sumy, Mykolaiv.

3. "El asalto victorioso de Mariupol";

4. "Etapa Concreta" (llamada así por Ramzan Kadyrov No. 1) - avance en el norte de la RNL, captura de Popasna e Izyum;

5. "Etapa Eficaz" (llamada así por Ramzan Kadyrov nº 2) - captura de Severodonetsk, Lisichansk, alcanzando la mayor distancia posible a Slavyansk.

6. "Etapa del General Falkenhayn" - asombroso e inimitable asalto frontal de muchos meses de duración a las posiciones enemigas en las zonas previamente preparadas (por el enemigo), que terminó con la captura de la fortaleza más poderosa y la ciudad más importante de Ucrania - PGT Peski.

7. "Brillante reagrupamiento" de toda la región de Kharkov, llevado a cabo en su mayor parte en sólo tres días, pero exactamente antes de lo previsto.

8. Finalización del brillante reagrupamiento (el estúpido enemigo fue atraído hacia Krasny Liman y hasta la línea Kremenna-Svatovo).

9. "Seguir atrayendo": entregar al enemigo sin luchar la última cabeza de puente innecesaria (para el éxito posterior de la SWO) en la orilla derecha del Dniéper. El estúpido enemigo ocupó Kherson, la capital de la entidad de la Federación Rusa. La brillante operación de nuestras tropas fue tan rápida que el enemigo no se atrevió a perseguirlas hasta la orilla izquierda.

10. La fase actual es la "Línea Surovikin". Aún no ha sido relegado al reino de la historia y, por tanto, no se recomienda comentarlo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

*El retraso en el suministro de materias primas desde China aumenta la escasez de munición en los almacenes de la Bundeswehr*


Los fabricantes alemanes no podrán compensar rápidamente la escasez de municiones resultante, que se formó debido a la asistencia a Ucrania. La razón son los retrasos en el suministro de materias primas de China.





En un simposio de defensa en Munich, los principales fabricantes de municiones anunciaron una desaceleración en las importaciones de fibras de algodón. Este componente clave de las cargas de armas pequeñas y artillería se suministra a Alemania desde China. Las fábricas alemanas tienen que esperar hasta nueve meses para las entregas de esta materia prima en lugar de los tres anteriores.

En el simposio se sugirió que de esta manera Beijing está apoyando a la Federación Rusa. Mientras que la artillería rusa gasta miles de municiones de artillería durante los combates en la zona NVO, los depósitos alemanes se agotan. Al mismo tiempo, Alemania continúa suministrando a Ucrania municiones para sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, armas antiaéreas y ametralladoras. Si las fábricas alemanas no encuentran proveedores alternativos de fibras de algodón o una forma de acelerar las importaciones desde China, el stock de municiones de Alemania en caso de guerra durará varios días.

Estados Unidos también tiene la intención de luchar contra la dependencia de los suministros chinos de materias primas para la producción de municiones. Edition Nikkei Asia da la opinión de dos expertos sobre la situación actual en torno a las fibras de algodón.

Hay dependencia de China. Esto crea problemas para el almacenamiento de los arsenales alemanes. Debemos encontrar otros proveedores.

- dijo el diputado del Bundestag Henning Otte.

El Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. está instando a las empresas a reducir o eliminar su dependencia de las fábricas chinas. Una disminución en la tasa de producción de municiones debido a la escasez de materias primas es inaceptable.

- confirma el papel de China en la producción de municiones estadounidenses, un empleado senior del centro de investigación de defensa RAND corp Timothy Heath.


----------



## Karma bueno (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y por qué tiene que tener Europa los nukes rusos en su puerta?



Es al reves:
¿ por qué tiene que tener Rusia los nukes anglos en su puerta?


----------



## Jotagb (8 Dic 2022)

Ya a llegado Ucrania a Moscú? Y los Himars?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

Los nuevos tanques T-72B3M, que han salido recientemente de los talleres de Uralvagonzavod, están equipados con protección mejorada. Como señaló Military Watch Magazine, una serie de elementos de armadura se fabrican de acuerdo con los patrones de los T-90M más modernos.




El nuevo paquete de actualización, que se vio en el nuevo lote de T-72B3, aumentó significativamente el nivel de protección del tanque. Los mayores cambios se realizaron en el blindaje lateral con protección de orugas. Visualmente notable también es la presencia de una celosía debajo de la torreta del tanque y nuevas guías para granadas de humo. En general, la apariencia del tanque, que, según MW, se llamará T-72B4 o T-72B3M2, se ha acercado más al T-90M.

Es obvio que los cambios en el diseño se realizaron sobre la base de la experiencia adquirida durante la operación especial. La protección adicional aumentará significativamente la capacidad de supervivencia del T-72B3M en las batallas en la línea de contacto. 

Al mismo tiempo, MW duda de la efectividad de las mejoras contra los misiles Javelin. Es posible garantizar un alto grado de protección de la tripulación en caso de un ataque con armas antitanque estadounidenses si la munición del tanque está aislada de los petroleros, como se hace en el T-90M.

Si el paquete de actualización demuestra ser efectivo, Rusia podrá instalarlo rápidamente en más de mil tanques T-72. Con características similares al T-90M, estos vehículos de combate proporcionarán una ventaja en el campo de batalla en la zona NVO.


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ahora me explico como desde que hice un video con la bandera de la RPCh no me tiran ningún video:


----------



## Jotagb (8 Dic 2022)

Volodymyr Zelensky junto con el "espíritu de Ucrania" se convirtió en la Persona del Año 2022 según la revista TIME
Para vosotros tontotanicos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> *Es el congreso de EEUU*



Farcismo, farcismo. Será subnormal. Al de la bandera le mandaba a pelear a Ucraña.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dado8 (8 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Las defensas se construyen bastante rápido, artemivsk, soledar y seversk no las tenían y sin embargo ahora son fortalezas. En esta tierra tal y como se lucha tomar una ciudad solo lleva a otra batalla en la siguiente y será así mientras a Ucrania le queden soldados y tiene para rato... Ucranianos, georgianos, polacos... Lo que haga falta



Hay un mapa de las defensas de Bakhmut, es de noviembre, Bakhmut sale como el tercer anillo defensivo.

Unas buenas defensas no se construyen tan rápido, y menos con barro, nieve y misiles encima de tu cabeza.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hilo explicando la Cagada de los acuerdos de Minsk



Los negocios eran y son más impotantes.
Eso ya lo veiamos que era una gran cagada y si lo veía cualquiera también lo veía Putiniano pero le dio igual .
Aquí en 2014 algunos que era una magistral finta de la gran partida de ajedrez


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

1/ Algunas estadísticas interesantes de PMC Wagner El consumo promedio de cartuchos en la dirección de Bakhmut es ahora: 2000 por día. Debido a esto, la vida útil del indestructible AK-74 es de aproximadamente 2 a 3 meses. Los rifles de asalto literalmente se queman en las manos de los soldados.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> pues yo he comido pichones de paloma de joven y un tipo de rata de agua y ranas y la cresta del gallo criadillas de toro , casqueria de cabra, de hecho me comia el cerebro y los ojos y estaba cojonudo



los de valencia son un poco melindrosos al parecer, ni han comido patorrillo seguramente


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

Menuda trituradora.


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ejj ke son los wenos, lo dice USA y la tele. Jamás nos mentirian



Lo que hay que hacer es recuperar toda esa cocaína, que no están dejando nada para los demás


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Es al reves:
> ¿ por qué tiene que tener Rusia los nukes anglos en su puerta?



Vamos a verlo de la manera real, ¿Por qué tiene Europa y los rusos que soportar a un régimen autoritario en Rusia, a las puertas de Europa?
Es así, de nada


----------



## El-Mano (8 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No creo que nadie sepa a ciencia cierta cuantos T-90 tiene Rusia actualmente.
> 
> Sus fabricas llevan unos meses a plena producción en 3 turnos, por tanto entre modernizar los existentes, reparar y modernizar los dañados y fabricar nuevos tanques pueden estar preparando una sorpresa.



Bueno, la fuente los contaba en base a los contratos militares (públicos) entregados y encargados en su momento, decía unos 100 probables, pero creo que no contaba nada a partir de este año, por lo cual creo que daba ese mínimo de 100 probables y 40-60 o algo asi de asegurados.

Luego estará el tema de que habrán hecho estos meses, 200 pueden implicar esos 100 probables y otros 100 de estos meses.

Lo he buscado, del canal "The Right People Z":


This is wrong, the error emanates from the fact that Russia received 65 in 2021, but this does not take into account an earlier contract for 30 vehicles.

During the Single Day of Acceptance of Military Products on August 10, 2021, Vladimir Roshchupkin, Executive Director of UVZ, stated that "for the first time, new and upgraded to the level of T-90M" Proryv "tanks in the amount of 26 units" were put into operation "- as can be understood by meaning, we mean deliveries in the first half of 2021.
In turn, Deputy Minister of Defense of the Russian Federation Alexei Krivoruchko, at a single day of acceptance of military products on August 10, announced that in 2021 the army will receive 65 serial T-90M Proryv tanks.

Under the terms of the 2017 contract, the delivery of 30 of these T-90M tanks was to be made in 2018-2019, however, the actual delivery of the first 10 tanks to the Ministry of Defense in the tank battalion of the 1st motorized rifle regiment of the 2nd guards Taman motorized rifle division of the 1st Guards Tank Army of the Western Military District was produced only in April 2020. Another batch of T-90M tanks was delivered there in November 2020, and another batch was delivered to the Kazan Tank School at the same time.

So Russia started the war with about 100 of these machines.
The current number of vehicles is certainly higher.

--

Esto está mal, el error emana del hecho de que Rusia recibió 65 en 2021, pero esto no tiene en cuenta un contrato anterior de 30 vehículos.

Durante el Día Único de Aceptación de Productos Militares el 10 de agosto de 2021, Vladimir Roshchupkin, Director Ejecutivo de UVZ, declaró que "por primera vez, tanques nuevos y mejorados al nivel de T-90M" Proryv "en la cantidad de 26 unidades" se pusieron en funcionamiento "- como se puede entender por significado, nos referimos a entregas en la primera mitad de 2021.

A su vez, el viceministro de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, Alexei Krivoruchko, en un solo día de aceptación de productos militares el 10 de agosto, anunció que en 2021 el ejército recibirá 65 tanques serie T-90M Proryv. Según los términos del contrato de 2017, la entrega de 30 de estos tanques T-90M debía realizarse en 2018-2019, sin embargo, la entrega real de los primeros 10 tanques al Ministerio de Defensa en el batallón de tanques del 1er motorizado El regimiento de fusileros de la 2.ª división de fusileros motorizados Taman de la guardia del 1.er Ejército de Tanques de la Guardia del Distrito Militar Occidental se produjo solo en abril de 2020.

Otro lote de tanques T-90M se entregó allí en noviembre de 2020, y otro lote se entregó a Kazan Escuela de tanques al mismo tiempo. Entonces Rusia comenzó la guerra con alrededor de 100 de estas máquinas. El número actual de vehículos es ciertamente mayor.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Si antes hablamos....



de la dictadura del proletariado, a ladictadura de Castillo a huir por el pasillo, esta animado peru oiga.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

apocalippsis dijo:


> Que tiempos aquellos antes del petardico al puente, a 15 euros como mucho........... ahora.



cuanta puta y yo tan viejo o algo ays........ parecen caras de mantener


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la era previa a internet eran los que daban la chapa a todo el mundo, con el camarero asintiendo con una cara de "a ver cuando se pira este..." Gente como Galileo, Martín Tuitero, Yago, Pérez Triana y demás fauna, que sería de ellos sin las redes sociales... En los años 80 y 90 más de uno habría sido el típico frikazo al que abrasaban en el patio durante los recreos, cuando los hombres ya comenzaban a forjarse en el colegio y el instituto.



no les han disciplinado lo suficiente a ostias y claro.............yatusabes


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La solidaridad sale cara
> 
> _A partir del 9 de diciembre, en los Países Bajos, Bélgica y Letonia, los ucranianos no podrán cambiar grivnas en efectivo por euros.
> La finalización del programa de intercambio fue anunciada por el Banco Nacional de Ucrania_.
> ...



el campo de fuerza woke se resquebraja y la gente ve la grivna como lo que es una estafa


----------



## Seronoser (8 Dic 2022)

Al revés.
Artemivsk y Soledar, siempre tuvieron una de las mejores defensas no solo del Donbas, sino del mundo entero. Y eso que está en un terreno de mierda, y todo alrededor tiene más altura.

El resto a partir de esta linea defensiva, ya no tiene tanto tema, salvo Kramatorks y sloviansk. Pero los nazis NUNCA pensaron que un día podrían estar los rusos tan cerca, y no tienen el mismo nivel defensivo. Son más grandes eso sí, y por tanto cabe más carne de picadora, que en Artemivsk.


----------



## eljusticiero (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a verlo de la manera real, ¿Por qué tiene Europa y los rusos que soportar a un régimen autoritario en Rusia, a las puertas de Europa?
> Es así, de nada



Vamos a ver, cada país debería gobernarse como le de la gana,eso es asunto de su incumbencia. A occidente nunca le sale bien forzar cambios de gobierno, por que las aguas siguen bajando revueltas.


----------



## arriondas (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> no les han disciplinado lo suficiente a ostias y claro.............yatusabes



Niños malcriados, de los que rompían un juguete, y al día siguiente los padres les compraban otro idéntico. De aquellos polvos, estos lodos. Basta con leer lo que escriben en las redes para darte cuenta de ello.


----------



## belwar (8 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El material de guerra occidental de calidad se recicla todo, una guerra ecologica y resilente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1283011
> 
> ...



Esto siempre ha sido así. 
Sólo mira las primeras secuencias del nuevo remake de "sin novedad en el frente".


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Niños malcriados, de los que rompían un juguete, y al día siguiente los padres les compraban otro idéntico. De aquellos polvos, estos lodos. Basta con leer lo que escriben en las redes para darte cuenta de ello.



coincido plenamente ays que desgracia ellos son la vanguardia dle HOMO BLANDIBLUE WOKE


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

¡Corre Forest, corre!


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Buenos días. El euro lleva justo un mes por encima del dolar sin caer ni un momento por debajo de la paridad:
> Ahora mismo a 1'052 dolares cada euro.
> 
> 
> ...



y la libra esterlina por que no cae creo que hay trampa y gorda


----------



## niraj (8 Dic 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Вот как! CNN утверждает, что США всерьез рассматривает просьбу Украины предоставить той кассетные боеприпасы. Те самые боеприпасы, которые запрещены международной Конвенцией. Той самой конвенцией, к которой дружно присоединился Евросоюз. Тот самый Евросоюз, кандидатом в который записали недавно...




t.me








¡Así es! CNN afirma https://edition.cnn.com/2022/12/07/politics/ukraine-cluster-munitions-us-war-russia/index.html), que Estados Unidos está considerando seriamente la solicitud de Ucrania de proporcionarle municiones de racimo.

Las mismas municiones que están prohibidas por la convención internacional. La misma convención a la que se ha adherido la Unión Europea. La misma Unión Europea que registró recientemente como candidato a la misma Ucrania. La misma Ucrania, que ya ha utilizado repetidamente municiones en racimo contra civiles de Donbass.
Me pregunto si Europa protestará contra la transferencia de municiones prohibidas por la propia Europa a Ucrania. (la pregunta es retórica, todos sabemos la respuesta de antemano)


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Soy poco de champú.
> 
> Un Ribera de Duero irá bien.
> 
> Colgaré fotos aunque quizás sea usted el que ya espera en un hoyo a ese GHDLGP leridano llamado Josep B.



No lo digo por nada en especialmente pero por su avanzada edad no creo que disfrute de muchas más primaveras, una lastima foro perderá mucho


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> O coche con bragas en el salpicadero...
> 
> A mi me vale...



joderos


----------



## dabuti (8 Dic 2022)

AUMENTA LA implicación sOTÁNica en el conflicto y RUSIA afirma que " están jugando con fuego".


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
8 DEC, 11:47
*NATO is increasingly involved in Ukrainian conflict — Russian MFA*
It is stated that Moscow does not see that the West has any caps on the range of arms supplies to Ukraine






Russian MFA
© Gavriil Grigorov/TASS
MOSCOW, December 8. /TASS/. NATO countries are increasingly involved in the conflict in Ukraine, with the United States intentionally proceeding with an escalation on this track, Russia’s Deputy Foreign Minister Sergey Ryabkov said on the Rossiya-24 TV channel on Thursday.
"NATO members are increasingly and directly involved in this conflict. Their support for Kiev is now much diversified than it was a few months ago. This is a reflection of Washington’s intentional policy, obediently pursued by the Europeans, of escalating the conflict. They are playing with fire. The risks are soaring," Ryabkov said.
Moscow does not see that the West has any caps on the range of arms supplies to Ukraine.
"The Westerners are pushing ahead with expanding the range of deliveries of ever heavier, longer-range weapons. At the same time, they slyly and deceitfully, by and large, try to create an impression that there is some kind of a border line, some kind of self-restraint in this regard. We do not see anything like that," Ryabkov emphasized.

He stressed that the Russian side was conducting bilateral diplomatic work on this issue, primarily with unfriendly countries, "to warn them of the consequences of these steps." The UN Security Council is the central platform for resisting such Western practices, Ryabkov said.
"All diplomatic tools - demarches, protests, notes, appeals on specialized platforms, and diplomatic clashes in Vienna and in New York, where there are opportunities to drive the message home and to warn our opponents - are being used to the full extent," Ryabkov said.


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

_*Lorena en Twitter*

El coronel retirado de la Marina de los EE. UU. Andrew Milburn, que ayuda a los ucranianos, dijo que el ejército ucraniano tiene un problema grave para reponer las pérdidas. "Aquellos que se lanzan al combate saben poco más allá del entrenamiento básico", explicó. 


Aparentemente, los combatientes estadounidenses de PMC "Mozart" escucharon que "Wagner" les tiene rodeados y que no saldrán. Ahora lloran a los medios diciendo que no son militares, y sí ayuda humanitaria
(Todos los empleados de Mozart son ex militares de las unidades de élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de los EE. UU.)._


----------



## dabuti (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No lo digo por nada en especialmente pero por su avanzada edad no creo que disfrute de muchas más primaveras, una lastima foro perderá mucho



Mi avanzada edad es como el cáncer de Putin o el abandono de las rotondas por parte de tu madre.

Rumores y bulos.


----------



## kopke (8 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Llueve fuego para los satánicos


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Es al reves:
> ¿ por qué tiene que tener Rusia los nukes anglos en su puerta?



De que nukes hablas, que yo sepa quién tiene nukes en kaliningrado a tiro de piedra del corazón de Europa es Rusia.


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Niños malcriados, de los que rompían un juguete, y al día siguiente los padres les compraban otro idéntico. De aquellos polvos, estos lodos. Basta con leer lo que escriben en las redes para darte cuenta de ello.



Síndrome del pequeño dictador.


----------



## dabuti (8 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _*Lorena en Twitter*
> 
> El coronel retirado de la Marina de los EE. UU. Andrew Milburn, que ayuda a los ucranianos, dijo que el ejército ucraniano tiene un problema grave para reponer las pérdidas. "Aquellos que se lanzan al combate saben poco más allá del entrenamiento básico", explicó.
> 
> ...



Así es.

UCRANIA aguanta porque tiene a su disposición BARRA LIBRE del mayor suministro de armas de la historia de la Humanidad.

El problema está empezando a ser encontrar gente que maneje dicho armamento y siga viva tras haber puesto la mayor BARRA LIBRE
de hombres para el matadero de la historia de la Humanidad al servicio de otra potencia, USA y la OTAN.


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Вот как! CNN утверждает, что США всерьез рассматривает просьбу Украины предоставить той кассетные боеприпасы. Те самые боеприпасы, которые запрещены международной Конвенцией. Той самой конвенцией, к которой дружно присоединился Евросоюз. Тот самый Евросоюз, кандидатом в который записали недавно...
> ...



Los Bastardos ponen sus propias reglas para saltarselas cuando les convenga y los encargados de juzgar eso a su vez están comprados por ellos.
Es la diferencia de ir a muerte violando todas las reglas e ir en plan guerra de Gila (con cuidado no vaya a ser que se enfaden) de los rusos.


----------



## arriondas (8 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Vamos a ver, cada país debería gobernarse como le de la gana,eso es asunto de su incumbencia. A occidente nunca le sale bien forzar cambios de gobierno, por que las aguas siguen bajando revueltas.



En muchas ocasiones, forzar una situación sólo sirve para que las cosas empeoren. Como todo en la vida, vamos.

Es mucho mejor dejar que todo evolucione de una forma natural, aunque lleve mucho más tiempo. Y teniendo en cuenta que las sociedades no son todas iguales, por tanto cada una seguirá su propio camino.


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

Explosiones en Kherson y Zaporozhye.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El precio del gas en Europa ha superado los $ 1700 por mil metros cúbicos ante las expectativas de temperaturas aún más bajas en la región



plan de ahorro para fumadores compulsivos


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> cuanta puta y yo tan viejo o algo ays........ parecen caras de mantener



Igualito que Bagdad cuando era barrida por los Bastardos pero es que no quieren molestar mucho los rusos. En fin...


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram

_ En Ucrania, se esperan nuevos ataques con misiles de Rusia, pero ahora no solo en instalaciones de infraestructura energética.
El SBU dice que los rusos se están preparando para *atacar las telecomunicaciones: centros de datos, líneas de comunicación troncales, compañías de TI y oficinas de proveedores de Internet.* _


----------



## Ramonmo (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De que nukes hablas, que yo sepa quién tiene nukes en kaliningrado a tiro de piedra del corazón de Europa es Rusia.



Hola, eso que dices no es cierto.

Saludos.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En las portadas de los periódicos polacos aparece hoy la noticia de la muerte del militante polaco Janusz Sheremeta, de 41 años. Y el artículo dice que otro combatiente polaco murió con él. Iban a disparar a los rusos, pero algo salió mal. Si las cosas siguen así, pronto los medios de comunicación polacos estarán llenos de obituarios
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la rubia polioperada cayo con el?


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> plan de ahorro para fumadores compulsivos


----------



## Karma bueno (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a verlo de la manera real, ¿Por qué tiene Europa y los rusos que soportar a un régimen autoritario en Rusia, a las puertas de Europa?
> Es así, de nada



Barre delante de tu puerta, y que tu vecino haga lo mismo, y las vacas estaran bien guardadas...


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

*Dar menos producto sin bajar el precio, la 'reduflación*. _Mercabrona style_

Il Russo en Telegram

_El ministro de Finanzas ruso, Anton Siluanov, dijo: "La respuesta de Rusia al techo del precio del petróleo está llegando, Moscú la está preparando".

*Fijaremos un límite máximo de litros por barril para los europ*_*eos *


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Vete a fregar y deja estos temas para los hombres, por cierto ya habéis recuperado Jerson?? Huaaaajajajajajjaajja



en jerson la gente pro ukra ya no quiere a los nanzis después de ver que no tienen ni luz, tu te crees que Zele se preocupa por ellos subnormal? el tiene luz y puerkoshenko y sus tiendas tienen luz, se nota que no has catado mujer, necesitas un gato?


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Funcionarios occidentales han acusado a Turquía de interrumpir los suministros de petróleo del Mar Negro.
> Ankara no permite el paso por el estrecho de unos 20 petroleros con petróleo kazajo para los que no se aplica el precio tope.
> /Tiempos financieros/
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriondas (8 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Barre delante de tu puerta, y que tu vecino haga lo mismo, y las vacas estaran bien guardadas...



La sabiduría popular, las reglas de oro. Pero a los liberales eso se la suda.


----------



## vegahermosa (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> los de valencia son un poco melindrosos al parecer, ni han comido patorrillo seguramente



bien bueno esta eso tambien, ese tipo de platos son exquisitos pero hay que acostumbrar el paladar a nuevos sabores y texturas 

en vez de irse a probar no se que mierda de fusion que hace un cocinero pijo, que se vayan a un meson de pueblo a que les pongan comida de toda la vida con sus salsas, sea un plato caracoles o sea unas tripas de cordero, o una buena sopa de ajo


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No lo digo por nada en especialmente pero por su avanzada edad no creo que disfrute de muchas más primaveras, una lastima foro perderá mucho



Igual te llaman a filas a rellenar carne para albóndigas digoo, para ir al frente y desapareces antes


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El retraso en el suministro de materias primas desde China aumenta la escasez de munición en los almacenes de la Bundeswehr*
> 
> 
> Los fabricantes alemanes no podrán compensar rápidamente la escasez de municiones resultante, que se formó debido a la asistencia a Ucrania. La razón son los retrasos en el suministro de materias primas de China.
> ...


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*El Banco de Rusia advierte del impacto en la economía rusa de las sanciones al crudo.*
El Banco Central de Rusia (BCR) ha advertido de que el embargo comunitario a las exportaciones rusas de petróleo y de derivados de crudo por mar y la imposición de un* precio tope al crudo ruso podría "diminuir significativamente la actividad económica"* en el país.

"De las nuevas conmociones económicas capaces en los próximos meses de disminuir significativamente la actividad económica destacan el *embargo a la exportación por mar del crudo ruso* y sus derivados a Europa, y la imposición de un precio tope al petróleo ruso", indicó en su boletín de diciembre el Departamento de Investigación y Pronóstico del BCR.

A su vez, el ministro de Finanzas ruso, *Antón Silúanov*, afirmó hoy que "es prematuro" hablar de la influencia en el presupuesto del país del precio tope de 60 dólares por barril impuesto el pasado lunes por la Unión Europea, los países del G7 y Australia al petróleo ruso.

"Estamos preparando medidas de respuesta, la reacción de nuestras compañías a la imposición del precio tope", dijo el ministro, citado por la agencia Interfax. Insistió en que la medida, adoptada como sanción por la* campaña militar en Ucrania*, atentaba contra el mercado.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los Bastardos ponen sus propias reglas para saltarselas cuando les convenga y los encargados de juzgar eso a su vez están comprados por ellos.
> Es la diferencia de ir a muerte violando todas las reglas e ir en plan guerra de Gila (con cuidado no vaya a ser que se enfaden) de los rusos.



Una cosa, esto de la munición de racimo es información tendenciosa y falsa.

Ni EEUU, ni Rusia, ni China, ni muchos otros países han suscrito la convención para la eliminación de las municiones de racimo.

Además, en esta guerra ambos bandos las han utilizado, sobre todo mediante el uso de MRLS de origen Soviético/Ruso e incluso en artillería de origen Francés.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Dic 2022)

"Uno de los principales objetivos de la operación militar especial, como declaró el Presidente el 24 de febrero, era proteger a las personas que viven en el sureste de Ucrania, en el Donbass. En el marco de la protección de estas personas, se formaron estos territorios, que se anexaron como resultado de los referendos celebrados allí", dijo el representante del Kremlin en respuesta a la pregunta de si la obtención de territorios era uno de los objetivos de la CBO.
Hablando sobre si cualquier otra región puede ser admitida en el país, Peskov señaló: "Esto está fuera de discusión". "Al menos no hubo declaraciones al respecto. Pero todavía queda mucho trabajo por hacer para *liberar los territorios*", dijo. Como explicó el portavoz, en las nuevas regiones de la Federación Rusa hay territorios ocupados por tropas ucranianas que van a ser liberados.
Al mismo tiempo, subrayó el representante del Kremlin, la *desmilitarización* y *desnacificación* de Ucrania sigue siendo uno de los principales objetivos de la operación militar especial.








Песков объяснил слова Путина о получении новых территорий в ходе СВО


Они появились в составе России как результат референдумов среди жителей, а также как итог работы Москвы по защите этих людей




tass.ru


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De que nukes hablas, que yo sepa quién tiene nukes en kaliningrado a tiro de piedra del corazón de Europa es Rusia.



¿Te imaginas la cantidad ingente de propaganda que nos habría llovido desde el año 0, si eso fuera verdad? Anda, ve un rato al rincón de pensar.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 1/ Algunas estadísticas interesantes de PMC Wagner El consumo promedio de cartuchos en la dirección de Bakhmut es ahora: 2000 por día. Debido a esto, la vida útil del indestructible AK-74 es de aproximadamente 2 a 3 meses. Los rifles de asalto literalmente se queman en las manos de los soldados.



eso son 66 cargadores estandard de 30 tiros por dia.


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De que nukes hablas, que yo sepa quién tiene nukes en kaliningrado a tiro de piedra del corazón de Europa es Rusia.



Kaliningrado es Rusia. En cambio Rota, Bélgica, Italia, Alemania, Japón, etc, etc, no son USA.


----------



## España1 (8 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Sabes cuantos millones de soldados tenía Alemania al final de la 2 guerra mundial? .



Alemania se quedó sin gasolina… ahora dime que la UE va a permitir que Ukr se quede sin combustible…

Lo de “hasta el último ukr” va en serio… y aún quedan muchos reservistas.

Sólo digo que va para largo


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Cada día muere gente en Ucrania, gente inocente que debería poder vivir y soñar un futuro en paz, como cualquiera de nosotros. 

El hijoPutin ha decidido que deben morir, ¿por qué?, ¿para qué?, ¿hasta cuando permitiremos que el hijoPutin siga adelante con este genocidio?


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



       de noche y en nublado no funciona


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> bien bueno esta eso tambien, ese tipo de platos son exquisitos pero hay que acostumbrar el paladar a nuevos sabores y texturas
> 
> en vez de irse a probar no se que mierda de fusion que hace un cocinero pijo, que se vayan a un meson de pueblo a que les pongan comida de toda la vida con sus salsas, sea un plato caracoles o sea unas tripas de cordero, o una buena sopa de ajo



coincido contigo, los pijos cocineros no tienen substancia ni na meros platos amalgamados, aromatizados, esferificados etc...

pero a los valencianos les sacas del all y pebre, los arroces y les metes casqueria contundente como entresijos, gallinejas, sangrecillas etc... se nos pierden


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Alemania se quedó sin gasolina… ahora dime que la UE va a permitir que Ukr se quede sin combustible…
> 
> Lo de “hasta el último ukr” va en serio… y aún quedan muchos reservistas.
> 
> Sólo digo que va para largo



Lo saben

_Estados Unidos planea alimentar el conflicto en Ucrania al menos hasta finales de 2025, con el objetivo de obtener ganancias mediante esquemas corruptos, según lo ha afirmado la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova.

"Lo están planeando ellos mismos a partir de aquellos documentos que no ocultan de nadie", dijo la vocera.

Zajárova puso como ejemplo el deseo de la Administración Biden de conseguir que el Congreso incluya 37.000 millones de dólares de ayuda adicional a Kiev en el presupuesto de 2023.

Según explicó Zájarova, gran parte de estos fondos se destinará a las necesidades del Ejército ucraniano y luego se decidirá cuál de ellos se "asentará" en bancos europeos, mundiales y fondos privados.

"En esa misma lógica encaja el contrato de tres años y 1.200 millones de dólares entre las autoridades estadounidenses y Raytheon para la compra de sistemas de defensa antiaérea para Kiev, cerrado a finales de noviembre", subrayó la portavoz.


El total de la ayuda armamentística de Washington a Kiev supera ya los 19.000 millones de dólares desde el inicio del operativo militar ruso, el pasado 24 de febrero.

Paralelamente, se han autorizado más de 60.000 millones de dólares en ayuda estadounidense a Ucrania._


----------



## ZARGON (8 Dic 2022)

La diplomacia rusa es honesta e ingenua....
El reconocimiento de la excanciller de Alemania Angela Merkel en una entrevista con Die Zeit de que los acuerdos de Minsk se firmaron para dar a Ucrania tiempo para prepararse para una confrontación militar con Rusia bien podría usarse para juicios dentro del tribunal — Maria Zakharova


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> de noche y en nublado no funciona



No me digas...


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Surovikin ya me he comprado el coche dales duroooooo café mucho café


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No me digas...



palabrita del profesor bacterio y de Simon


----------



## Karma bueno (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> De que nukes hablas, que yo sepa quién tiene nukes en kaliningrado a tiro de piedra del corazón de Europa es Rusia.



ya pero eso hace parte del orden establecido despues de la IIGM...
Estais los socialistas siempre intentando torcer la realidad, a vuestra ventaja claro.


----------



## alexforum (8 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _*Lorena en Twitter*
> 
> El coronel retirado de la Marina de los EE. UU. Andrew Milburn, que ayuda a los ucranianos, dijo que el ejército ucraniano tiene un problema grave para reponer las pérdidas. "Aquellos que se lanzan al combate saben poco más allá del entrenamiento básico", explicó.
> 
> ...



Jo, si eso es asi, espero que no quede ninguno con vida. El juego de call of duty se ha terminado. Esto no es Irak.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (8 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Como dije ayer, la democracia como el resto de sistemas, es una máquina donde las piezas que la componen son humanas. Y como tal, es el peor diseño de todas, de pretender ser real (que no), pues las que corresponden a la masa, la mayoría, son mayoritariamente defectuosas.
> 
> En un mundo ideal, donde todos los ciudadanos han sido instruidos sábiamente, donde la mayoría vive la filosofía y es culta, conoce la historia y es cabal, entonces sí funcionaría una democracia. En cualquier otro escenario, si es real, sería un desastre. Y en todas estas supuestas democracias, si funcionan, es por que en realidad no son tales, sino simulacros de unicornio.



Desde el Siglo de las Luces el pensamiento moderno sostiene que la Humanidad puede ser instruida y que la cultura se puede difundir entre las masas. El Oscurantismo en cambio desconfía de la capacidad de la sociedad para progresar y pretende retornar a un pasado donde una élite intelectual monopolizaba la cultura. No es solo izquierda-derecha ni religión-laicismo, sino principalmente élite-masas. Desde que se inventó la imprenta, el Oscurantismo llevaba las de perder, y con Internet ha dejado de existir.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (8 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> 
> _ En Ucrania, se esperan nuevos ataques con misiles de Rusia, pero ahora no solo en instalaciones de infraestructura energética.
> El SBU dice que los rusos se están preparando para *atacar las telecomunicaciones: centros de datos, líneas de comunicación troncales, compañías de TI y oficinas de proveedores de Internet.* _



Es decir, no van a poder pagar nóminas a nadie, van a tener que imprimir dinero físico, y no me refiero a Grivnas, sino Euros. A ver cómo meten el Diésel para que llegue allí donde están los generadores, y ya no hablemos de los carros de combate. Rusia transformará a Ucrania en un infierno logístico para la OTAN. Y los puentes aún no los tiraron abajo.

Los Otánicos van a terminar maldiciendo el día en el que montaron el Maidán.


----------



## alexforum (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Kaliningrado es Rusia. En cambio Rota, Bélgica, Italia, Alemania, Japón, etc, etc, no son USA.



Francia tiene nukes en Francia --> bueno
UK tiene nukes en UK --> bueno
Rusia tiene nukes en Rusia --> malo
EEUU tiene nukes fuera de EEUU --> bueno


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La solidaridad sale cara
> 
> _A partir del 9 de diciembre, en los Países Bajos, Bélgica y Letonia, los ucranianos no podrán cambiar grivnas en efectivo por euros.
> La finalización del programa de intercambio fue anunciada por el Banco Nacional de Ucrania_.
> ...



Las grivnas ucranianas tienen un valor real de cero, cambiarlas en los bancos por euros al precio falso-oficial es ser demasiado generoso. 

PD- Esa noticia demuestra el colapso economico ucraniano, el pais esta 100% subvencionado pon el Otanato.


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> coincido contigo, los pijos cocineros no tienen substancia ni na meros platos amalgamados, aromatizados, esferificados etc...
> 
> pero a los valencianos les sacas del all y pebre, los arroces y les metes casqueria contundente como entresijos, gallinejas, sangrecillas etc... se nos pierden



All i pebre.
Estoy salibando.

Soy madrileño como sabréis, pero me gustan los platos de cualquier lado. Una vieja al horno con papas y mojo, arrós negre, lobito a la plancha en Barbate, sopas de ajo en Castilla, esa perdiz manchega, mi cocidaco, mis bocatas de calamares de casa Postas, gazpacho, fabada, cecina leonesa, mojama barbateña, percebes, empanadas, sobrasada, tumbet, chuletillas de cabrito en Gredos, inflarme a pintxos con txacolí, esas verduras de la huerta riojana, ese bacalao a la portuguesa, el pulpo que lo bordo en cualquiera de sus presentaciones.

Juer, que hambre.


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Desde el Siglo de las Luces el pensamiento moderno sostiene que la Humanidad puede ser instruida y que la cultura se puede difundir entre las masas. El Oscurantismo en cambio desconfía de la capacidad de la sociedad para progresar y pretende retornar a un pasado donde una élite intelectual monopolizaba la cultura. No es solo izquierda-derecha ni religión-laicismo, sino principalmente élite-masas. Desde que se inventó la imprenta, el Oscurantismo llevaba las de perder, y con Internet ha dejado de existir.



Estoy contigo en todo menos en lo último.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Son tan jodidamente absurdos los putinianos y prorusos que resultan pateticos.

Terroristas japutas, se meten en el país vecino, se adueñan de una península y se intentan quedar con otra parte, y el problema es de los Ucros, que se defienden y bombardean. 
Escoria de mierda.


----------



## mareas (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Y por qué tiene que tener Europa los nukes rusos en su puerta?



O eres un troll muy malo o muy tonto.

Rusia está en Europa!
Por qué UK tiene que tener Nukes en plena Europa? Por qué Francia tiene que tener nukes en la puerta de España?

Vaya nivelazo..


----------



## Marx lo dijo (8 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las grivnas ucranianas tienen un valor real de cero, cambiarlas en los bancos por euros al precio falso-oficial es ser demasiado generoso.
> 
> PD- Esa noticia demuestra el colapso economico ucraniano, el pais esta 100% subvencionado pon el Otanato.



El problema será cuando tenga que empezar a circular el Euro y el Dólar en la economía Ucraniana. Y tendrá que circular de forma física por la falta de electricidad. Se puede transformar en un agujero negro monetario para la UE.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> coincido contigo, los pijos cocineros no tienen substancia ni na meros platos amalgamados, aromatizados, esferificados etc...
> 
> pero a los valencianos les sacas del all y pebre, los arroces y les metes casqueria contundente como entresijos, gallinejas, sangrecillas etc... se nos pierden



No se crea usted, simplemente cocinamos distinto.

Los Valencianos también comemos casquería, ou de borrego (testículos de borrego rebozados y fritos), fetge amb credilletes (higado con patatitas), fetge de rap (higado de rape rebozado con harina y frito), patetes de porc (de cerdo) en salsa, sang amb seba (sangre con cebolla), morteruelo (similar a un paté), lleteroles amb alls tendres (mollejas de cordero con ajos tiernos), etc...


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Dic 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> El problema será cuando tenga que empezar a circular el Euro y el Dólar en la economía Ucraniana. Y tendrá que circular de forma física por la falta de electricidad. Se puede transformar en un agujero negro monetario para la UE.



Ese es el siguiente paso, las grivnas casi desapareceran de Ucrania, nadie las aceptara y empezaran a circular por las calles los dolares y euros.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Debe ser el equivalente de la estelada. Me parece bien.



Cierto, y Ucrania es tan fascista como España.


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> ya pero eso hace parte del orden establecido despues de la IIGM...
> Estais los socialistas siempre intentando torcer la realidad, a vuestra ventaja claro.



nacionalsocialistas no?


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¡Corre Forest, corre!



Ja,ja,ja grande, grande el segundo video.... Inmutable, si hay que morir se muere, mariconadas las justas.


----------



## Karma bueno (8 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> nacionalsocialistas no?



Puede...
Lo que es seguro es que son "amigos de lo ajeno"...


----------



## ZARGON (8 Dic 2022)

La carne para la picadora no se detiene. 
Los mercenarios polacos ya no son militares retirados.
Están usando tropas en activo.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Por qué Rusia no asalta Bakhmut:



Los rusos solo con los bombardeos de artilleria y misiles sobre Bajmut, estan causando diariamente el 75% de las bajas ucranianas, estan en una posicion comoda no, comodisima.

PD- Los ukros, estan importando sangre y plasma sanguineo de Polonia y Rumania.


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La carne para la picadora no se detiene.
> Los mercenarios polacos ya no son militares retirados.
> Están usando tropas en activo.



Los polacos son los siguientes tontos útiles de USA tras los ucros. Eso sí, tanto ucros como polacos hacen su papel con devoción.


----------



## Como El Agua (8 Dic 2022)

Curioso como se ven a ellos mismo y a la Federación Rusa.
El pronóstico del tiempo matutino en la televisión ucraniana ya no incluye los territorios de Donestsk, Lugansk, Kherson y Zaporozhye.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Pues yo creo que es el conflicto rodeado con mayor hipocresía de la historia.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Funcionarios occidentales han acusado a Turquía de interrumpir los suministros de petróleo del Mar Negro.
> Ankara no permite el paso por el estrecho de unos 20 petroleros con petróleo kazajo para los que no se aplica el precio tope.
> /Tiempos financieros/
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Que la UE cumpla las leyes y los acuerdos firmados con Turquia, enviandoles los terroristas kurdos residentes en Suecia y pendientes de extradicion y veras que rapido pasan los petroleros por el Bosforo y los Dardanelos.


----------



## Adriano II (8 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 1/ Algunas estadísticas interesantes de PMC Wagner El consumo promedio de cartuchos en la dirección de Bakhmut es ahora: 2000 por día. Debido a esto, la vida útil del indestructible AK-74 es de aproximadamente 2 a 3 meses. Los rifles de asalto literalmente se queman en las manos de los soldados.



Nada hasta 1400 tiros de una tacada aguantan los AK - 103


----------



## Seronoser (8 Dic 2022)

Bandera llama a la puerta de los suyos. Les hace hueco en el infierno.
Hasta el ultimo ucraniano!!



Teneis que entrar para verlo, al ser delicado


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> All i pebre.
> Estoy salibando.
> 
> Soy madrileño como sabréis, pero me gustan los platos de cualquier lado. Una vieja al horno con papas y mojo, arrós negre, lobito a la plancha en Barbate, sopas de ajo en Castilla, esa perdiz manchega, mi cocidaco, mis bocatas de calamares de casa Postas, gazpacho, fabada, cecina leonesa, mojama barbateña, percebes, empanadas, sobrasada, tumbet, chuletillas de cabrito en Gredos, inflarme a pintxos con txacolí, esas verduras de la huerta riojana, ese bacalao a la portuguesa, el pulpo que lo bordo en cualquiera de sus presentaciones.
> ...



litros de colesterol
corren por tus venas 
y es que no puedes parar
de comer bien hasta reventar

ouhhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Lo que los americanos dijeron es que con las armas proporcionadas por ellos no tienen la capacidad ni la autorización de atacar territorio Ruso. Fin.

Lo que leyendo entre líneas significa que lo que Ucrania haga con su propio armamento se la pela.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No se crea usted, simplemente cocinamos distinto.
> 
> Los Valencianos también comemos casquería, ou de borrego (testículos de borrego rebozados y fritos), fetge amb credilletes (higado con patatitas), fetge de rap (higado de rape rebozado con harina y frito), patetes de porc (de cerdo) en salsa, sang amb seba (sangre con cebolla), morteruelo (similar a un paté), lleteroles amb alls tendres (mollejas de cordero con ajos tiernos), etc...



me llena de orgullo y satisfaccion saberlo oiga


----------



## Rudi Rocker (8 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> O eres un troll muy malo o muy tonto.
> 
> Rusia está en Europa!
> Por qué UK tiene que tener Nukes en plena Europa? Por qué Francia tiene que tener nukes en la puerta de España?
> ...



perro6666 es un fachatroll de mala calidad. Ni caso.


----------



## tomasjos (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> litros de colesterol
> corren por tus venas
> y es que no puedes parar
> de comer bien hasta reventar
> ...



El rey del pollo frito, jejejej. Que tiempos


----------



## Kron II (8 Dic 2022)

Y no se nos olvide, hasta el último Euro de los Europeos:


----------



## tomasjos (8 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Desde el Siglo de las Luces el pensamiento moderno sostiene que la Humanidad puede ser instruida y que la cultura se puede difundir entre las masas. El Oscurantismo en cambio desconfía de la capacidad de la sociedad para progresar y pretende retornar a un pasado donde una élite intelectual monopolizaba la cultura. No es solo izquierda-derecha ni religión-laicismo, sino principalmente élite-masas. Desde que se inventó la imprenta, el Oscurantismo llevaba las de perder, y con Internet ha dejado de existir.



El término medio es Ortega y su raciovitalismo o Eugenio d'Ors.
Los conceptos de hombre masa y de élite y la contraposición entre ambos están plenamente vigentes hoy en dia


----------



## Expected (8 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Y no se nos olvide, hasta el último Euro de los Europeos:



Cuando Borrel diga eso de "Todos, todas y todes somos ucranianos.....ponte a temblar"


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Hoy......


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Cuando Borrel diga eso de "Todos, todas y todes somos ucranianos.....ponte a temblar"



Borrell ya ha dicho que los europeos deben morir por la libertad de Ucrania.


----------



## agricultura (8 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Desde el Siglo de las Luces el pensamiento moderno sostiene que la Humanidad puede ser instruida y que la cultura se puede difundir entre las masas. El Oscurantismo en cambio desconfía de la capacidad de la sociedad para progresar y pretende retornar a un pasado donde una élite intelectual monopolizaba la cultura. No es solo izquierda-derecha ni religión-laicismo, sino principalmente élite-masas. Desde que se inventó la imprenta, el Oscurantismo llevaba las de perder, y con Internet ha dejado de existir.



El problema de la democracia no es la ignorancia de las masas, sino que en una democracia representativa, los poderes públicos no responden a sus votantes sino a otros poderes.
En el caso de que los votantes fueran ignorantes o tontos, se entiende que van a saber defender mejor sus intereses que una persona ajena a ellos, por lista que sea, aunque tenga buena fé. Ni siquiera este es el caso, lo normal es que se ponga al lobo -sea listo o tonto-, a cuidar a los corderos.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*Polonia acepta el despliegue del sistema Patriot tras un pulso con Alemania.
*
El Gobierno de Polonia se ha mostrado dispuesto a aceptar el envío el sistema de defensa aéreo Patriot que le ofreció el Ejecutivo de Alemania, a pesar de que las dos administraciones habían mantenido públicas discrepancias sobre dónde ubicar estos equipos.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (8 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ese es el siguiente paso, las grivnas casi desapareceran de Ucrania, nadie las aceptara y empezaran a circular por las calles los dolares y euros.




Pero claro, todo lo que consume Ucrania es importado, por eso la UE y EEUU tendrán que enviar dinero físico para que los Ucras puedan pagar las importaciones. Y no pueden enviarlos en avión. Tendrán que enviarlos en furgonetas...

ShitShow.


----------



## pepetemete (8 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La carne para la picadora no se detiene.
> Los mercenarios polacos ya no son militares retirados.
> Están usando tropas en activo.



Si solo fuese Polonia... la OTAN está infiltrada DE LLENO, tal como lo estuvo Rusia en el Donbass


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Dic 2022)

Pasaba por aquí a saludar al hijodeputa _Carrancas
Que dejó esto:
i











































































































































































































































































































o


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## tomasjos (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Borrell ya ha dicho que los europeos deben morir por la libertad de Ucrania.



Bórrell ,Von der Leyden, Garicano, y otros tantos deben ser detenidos cuando esto acabe con victoria rusa y juzgados en un segundo Núremberg. Habría que reconstruir Spandau para encerrarles.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> El problema de la democracia no es la ignorancia de las masas, sino que en una democracia representativa, los poderes públicos no responden a sus votantes sino a otros poderes.
> En el caso de que los votantes fueran ignorantes o tontos, se entiende que van a saber defender mejor sus intereses que una persona ajena a ellos, por lista que sea, aunque tenga buena fé. Ni siquiera este es el caso, lo normal es que se ponga al lobo -sea listo o tonto-, a cuidar a los corderos.



Pensar que existe la Democracia como entidad eterea es de una ingenuidad supina. La única democracia que ha existido es la democracia oligarquica modelo británico, fundada en 1658 con motivo de la Restauración Stuardiana, en la cual el monarca cedía sus privilegios feudales a un parlamento formado por la oligarquia económica existente, conformada en 2 partidos sostenidos por la misma, al principio en forma censitaria, es decir, con derecho a sufragio pasivo solo para propietarios y activo para los miembros mas destacados de dicha oligarquia, con el tiempo el sufragio pasivo se fué ampliando al populacho, pero el activo continuó siendo reservado a los patricios oligárquicos, desde entonces no ha variado el mecanismo, USA es la muestra mas clara de dicha estructura. En realidad los miembros del parlamento oligárquico son meros tribunos de la plebe, que en forma de correa de transmisión, elaboran las leyes necesarias para el funcionamiento económico de las propiedades oligárquicas y el mantenimiento del orden social, "pour la canaille, la metraille". La Democracia es un invento de la oligarquia, los asalariados no tenemos nada que ver con ella, nosotros tenemos nuestras propias instituciones, donde esos empelucados y encorbatados, sobran.


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El retraso en el suministro de materias primas desde China aumenta la escasez de munición en los almacenes de la Bundeswehr*
> 
> 
> Los fabricantes alemanes no podrán compensar rápidamente la escasez de municiones resultante, que se formó debido a la asistencia a Ucrania. La razón son los retrasos en el suministro de materias primas de China.
> ...






Si. Son tiempos interesantes ( como gustan maldecir los chinos), de como las cadenas de suministro
de China para la máquina de guerra alemana no está funcionando como los alemanes quisieran. ..
La guerra ya es un asunto de todos.



https://asia.nikkei.com/Pol


...


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿Te imaginas la cantidad ingente de propaganda que nos habría llovido desde el año 0, si eso fuera verdad? Anda, ve un rato al rincón de pensar.



Claro, Rusia es un estado ultra transparente, cualquier comisión internacional puede verificar que en la bases militares en kaliningrado no hay nukes.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Kaliningrado es Rusia. En cambio Rota, Bélgica, Italia, Alemania, Japón, etc, etc, no son USA.



Y?


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> ya pero eso hace parte del orden establecido despues de la IIGM...
> Estais los socialistas siempre intentando torcer la realidad, a vuestra ventaja claro.



Igual que el orden establecido cuando se independizo Ucrania? O el orden establecido es mío y me lo follo cuando quiero?


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Igual que el orden establecido cuando se independizo Ucrania? O el orden establecido es mío y me lo follo cuando quiero?



dilo: se separaron de Ukrania en cuanto empezaron las matanzas a misilazos desde el 2014 todo porque no aceptaban a un gobierno nazi y golpista que ha decidido ir contra una parte de la población rusófona y hasta el dia de hoy, y con tu amigo Zele rayita de nieve, dilo y que no se te olvide de decir sieg heil!


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> O eres un troll muy malo o muy tonto.
> 
> Rusia está en Europa!
> Por qué UK tiene que tener Nukes en plena Europa? Por qué Francia tiene que tener nukes en la puerta de España?
> ...



Rusia es parte Europa y parte Asia de hecho la parte asiática es mucho más grande que la europea de hecho es el país más grande de asia, debérias repasar sus apuntes de la ESO antes de hacer el ridi.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Igual que el orden establecido cuando se independizo Ucrania? O el orden establecido es mío y me lo follo cuando quiero?



Ucrania se independizó de forma ilegal por acuerdo de 3 traidores en contra de la voluntad general de la Unión Soviética expresada en referedum, dicha independencia no fué aprobada por el resto de lo soviéticos, por ese motivo, los territorios cedidos administrativamente a la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, asesinada por el traidor dirigente ucraniano Leonid Kravchuk , deberian haber vuelto al seno de la Federación Rusa, heredera in pectore de la extinta Union, estos territorios eran a saber, El Donbass, cedida por Lenin en 1922 y Crimea, cedida por Kruvchev en 1954, ambos territorios expresaron su deseo de unirse a Rusia en 1991 pero sus reclamos fueron desoidos.


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1285128
> Curioso como se ven a ellos mismo y a la Federación Rusa.
> El pronóstico del tiempo matutino en la televisión ucraniana ya no incluye los territorios de Donestsk, Lugansk, Kherson y Zaporozhye.



Pues será una chorrada pero no me gusta nada.


----------



## Salamandra (8 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Funcionarios occidentales han acusado a Turquía de interrumpir los suministros de petróleo del Mar Negro.
> Ankara no permite el paso por el estrecho de unos 20 petroleros con petróleo kazajo para los que no se aplica el precio tope.
> /Tiempos financieros/
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Quisiera saber en profundidad de que va ese rollo


.Kaikus dijo:


> Que la UE cumpla las leyes y los acuerdos firmados con Turquia, enviandoles los terroristas kurdos residentes en Suecia y pendientes de extradicion y veras que rapido pasan los petroleros por el Bosforo y los Dardanelos.



Ya, pero el problema por el que suspira Ankara no es tan trivial si mi memoria no me juega malas pasadas.

Rusia llegó a un acuerdo con Kazajstán en el que bombeaba hacia su país gas o petróleo o ambos por tubería. Ahora hay que saber si esos buques retenidos en Ankara cogen petróleo de una tubería por la que también circula ahora gas o petróleo ruso porque el problema son las aseguradoras que puede, y parece ser que van por ahí los tiros, hacer el seguro sin comprobar nada pero con una coletilla en forma de declaración de intenciones de las navieras de que no llevan energía rusa y el problema es que si hay accidente pueden comprobarlo entonces y dejar de cubrir el seguro.

Incluso que se la jueguen a Ankara con petróleo de procedencia ilícita y que tengan que ser los turcos los que pongan pasta para comprobarlo y va a ser que no. Así que los seguros que se resisten a dar garantías, que es lo que pide Ankara con buen criterio, o hacen el trabajito sucio o dan garantías de otra forma y éso, pague quien pague el circo, es subir los precios.

Así que Ankara presionará por los kurdos con su veto en la OTAN y atará a los seguros para que paguen si hay problemas.


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


>



Como se echa de menos a un Stalin aunque yo no sea comunista.


----------



## Snowball (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues será una chorrada *pero no me gusta nada.*



Por qué?


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Barre delante de tu puerta, y que tu vecino haga lo mismo, y las vacas estaran bien guardadas...



Defiende la libertad en ese caso, no lo hagas, y estas son las consecuencias, por supuesto....


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

Las prisas no son buenas consejeras, y menos aun cuando te enfrentas al imperio,
pero no deseas que tu país y el mundo se vayan a la mierda en espectáculo infernal.

La dirigencia rusa sabe que si arrasara Ucrania del oeste, la OTAN seguirá pinchando
desde Polonia y/o Rumanía. Si Rusia los mermara, la OTAN usará a los enanos bálticos.
Si Rusia funde a los enanos, la OTAN provocará desde Japón, Finlandia... Y así todo.
Sólo hay un final para esto, y es derrotar a la OTAN eliminando los poderes fácticos 
tras ella de la escena internacional. Así que hay una manera lenta, y una manera rápida.

Osease: la vía rápida es la guerra abierta con la OTAN, con todo lo que ello supndría.
La vía lenta es llevar a la bancarrota a la oligarquía imperial del occidente. Ambas vías
terminarán en su eliminación.

Lo mismo a la inversa. Occidente está tratando de llevar a Rusia a la bancarrota
desde hace bastante tiempo.

El resto de nosotros estamos a verlas venir... Así que, tiempos interesantes y tal....


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Y no se nos olvide, hasta el último Euro de los Europeos:



Pues a mí no me han preguntado


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Kaliningrado es Rusia. En cambio Rota, Bélgica, Italia, Alemania, Japón, etc, etc, no son USA.



Debería ser Alemania o Polonia


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro, Rusia es un estado ultra transparente, cualquier comisión internacional puede verificar que en la bases militares en kaliningrado no hay nukes.



¡Ah, entonces lo que tenemos es una primicia de alguien bien informado! Adelante, continúa...


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Dic 2022)

....


fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No se crea usted, simplemente cocinamos distinto.
> 
> Los Valencianos también comemos casquería, ou de borrego (testículos de borrego rebozados y fritos), fetge amb credilletes (higado con patatitas), fetge de rap (higado de rape rebozado con harina y frito), patetes de porc (de cerdo) en salsa, sang amb seba (sangre con cebolla), morteruelo (similar a un paté), lleteroles amb alls tendres (mollejas de cordero con ajos tiernos), etc...



Curioso, "els peus de porc" les llamais "patetas de porc"  ?


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> O eres un troll muy malo o muy tonto.
> 
> Rusia está en Europa!
> Por qué UK tiene que tener Nukes en plena Europa? Por qué Francia tiene que tener nukes en la puerta de España?
> ...



UK es también Europa

Problemas de geografia acaso?


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Curioso, "els peus de porc" les llamais "patetas de porc"  ?



Más arriba las llaman "manos de ministro"


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¡Ah, entonces lo que tenemos es una primicia de alguien bien informado! Adelante, continúa...



Luego reconoce usted la poca transparencia del régimen del Kremlin, ok


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cierto, y Ucrania es tan fascista como España.



Ay pobrecito, todoz zon faziztaz....


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ucrania se independizó de forma ilegal por acuerdo de 3 traidores en contra de la voluntad general de la Unión Soviética expresada en referedum, dicha independencia no fué aprobada por el resto de lo soviéticos, por ese motivo, los territorios cedidos administrativamente a la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania, asesinada por el traidor dirigente ucraniano Leonid Kravchuk , deberian haber vuelto al seno de la Federación Rusa, heredera in pectore de la extinta Union, estos territorios eran a saber, El Donbass, cedida por Lenin en 1922 y Crimea, cedida por Kruvchev en 1954, ambos territorios expresaron su deseo de unirse a Rusia en 1991 pero sus reclamos fueron desoidos.



El forero hablaba del orden establecido por lo ganadores de una guerra, acaso los habitantes de kaliningrado estaban de acuerdo en ser parte de la urrs?
Pues si esa es su excusa para legitimar a Rusia hay que tener mucha cara dura para deslegitimar a Ucrania a que no reconozca el donbas como parte de Rusia.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> dilo: se separaron de Ukrania en cuanto empezaron las matanzas a misilazos desde el 2014 todo porque no aceptaban a un gobierno nazi y golpista que ha decidido ir contra una parte de la población rusófona y hasta el dia de hoy, y con tu amigo Zele rayita de nieve, dilo y que no se te olvide de decir sieg heil!



Te veo perdida en la conversación, te has tomado la pastilleta?


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¡Ah, entonces lo que tenemos es una primicia de alguien bien informado! Adelante, continúa...



Te presento las mismas pruebas que tú me has presentado a mi de las nukes en la frontera Risia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

Viktor Bout será canjeado por la jugadora de baloncesto.

Mk.ru


----------



## Charidemo (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El forero hablaba del orden establecido por lo ganadores de una guerra, acaso los habitantes de kaliningrado estaban de acuerdo en ser parte de la urrs?
> Pues si esa es su excusa para legitimar a Rusia hay que tener mucha cara dura para deslegitimar a Ucrania a que no reconozca el donbas como parte de Rusia.



Los habitantes de Kaliningrado son rusos. Los habitantes de Koninsberg se fueron corriendo conforme llegaban los soviéticos.


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Por qué?



Porque si ya no muestran esos territorios de Rusia es que algunos allí no los consideran ya rusos, esperemos que no sea lo que piensa el Kremlin.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Los habitantes de Kaliningrado son rusos. Los habitantes de Koninsberg se fueron corriendo conforme llegaban los soviéticos.



Pues lo mismo pasará en el donbas y en Crimea, los rusos irán desapareciendo y serán sustituidos por ucranianos, lo mejor de todo es que a usted le parecerá bien y así todos contentos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Borrell ya ha dicho que los europeos deben morir por la libertad de Ucrania.



Hablando de Borell



Spoiler



*Josep Borrell o la soberbia del hombre blanco*

“Señora presidente, ¿podría usted pedir que se borre de la sesión la acusación de racista?”. Corría el año 2018 cuando, en un contundente enfrentamiento parlamentario entre Gabriel Rufián y Josep Borrell sucedido en el Congreso de los Diputados de Madrid, este último lanzaba la petición a Ana Pastor Julián, entonces presidenta del Congreso. Si tuviéramos que utilizar una mirada psicoanalítica, podríamos insinuar que lo hizo para defenderse de su propia pulsión inconsciente, expresada a través de un revelador lapsus, y para impedir que esta dejase huella alguna en el Diario de Sesiones. Borrell se resistía a dejar caer aquella imagen tolerante que alberga de sí mismo e integrar su inconsciente impulsivo con su consciente racional. Pero lo cierto es que nadie le había llamado racista, no, al menos, en aquel momento.

En realidad, Gabriel Rufián (ERC) había utilizado los últimos segundos de su intervención dirigida al entonces ministro de Exteriores del PSOE para dirigirse a la derecha neoliberal: “Cada vez que el grupo parlamentario de Ciudadanos nos llame golpistas, les llamaremos fascistas”. En su respuesta, Borrell equivocó los términos. Aun así, tras la confusión reinante entre los epítetos fascista y racista, Rufián siguió la corriente de manera hábil al susodicho espetándole desde su bancada un “Sí, usted también”. “Yo también, ¿no? También soy un racista”, respondió Josep con la media sonrisa ya torcida. La indignación sintomática de Borrell desvelaba algo a lo que no se prestó la debida atención, en ese momento. 

Curiosamente, cinco meses antes de este lapsus parlamentario, el ahora alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad había compartido en su perfil de Twitter un, aparentemente, cándido elogio del libro Imperiofobia, de María Elvira Roca Barea. Ya en aquel entonces nos movíamos en el campo de lo consciente: el revisionismo reaccionario de la historiografía colonial e imperialista. Para responderle, el académico y jurista Gabriel Moreno González le recomendaba un análisis crítico del texto firmado por el profesor y experto en historia cultural Miguel Martínez publicado en 2017 en esta misma revista, artículo que, probablemente, nunca leyó. A estas alturas sería redundante indicar el camino lógico que nos conduce hacia la caracterización del marco ideológico en el que se mueve un político como Josep Borrell Fontelles. A la derecha del PSOE, como Fernando Grande-Marlaska y tantos otros, el economista/ingeniero representa esa ala conservadora del neoliberalismo que prefiere seguir llamándose a sí misma ‘progresista’ porque esto encaja con la visión tan artificial como engañosa de su partido político creada durante la Transición por figuras como Felipe González. ¿Pero es esto lo que explica la soberbia racista e intelectualmente mediocre exhibida por el político en algunas de sus últimas intervenciones públicas?

*El racismo de Borrell es institucional y estructural*
En una reciente ponencia sobre islamofobia, después de que el conferenciante señalara el carácter fundamentalmente institucional del racismo, uno de los asistentes al evento, quizás aliviando un mal digerido y absurdo complejo de culpa, se precipitó sobre el micro para afirmar que, efectivamente, el racismo no venía de la gente común, sino ‘desde arriba’. En cierto sentido, podríamos reconocer que el enunciado es correcto, si no fuese porque tras él anida una peligrosa y delicada trampa. Que el racismo es institucional es una tesis antigua, elaborada por investigadoras y militantes antirracistas del mundo entero desde hace ya más de un siglo, y no debería convertirse en un simple eslogan. Esa afirmación tiene un sentido y una motivación concreta, aún más, si cabe, en nuestro territorio. En el contexto del Estado español, el racismo ha sido principalmente entendido como un problema basado en prejuicios y estereotipos.

No sólo eso. Para un amplio espectro de los sociólogos blancos europeos, la raza es una categoría de análisis únicamente legítima en el contexto norteamericano. Europa queda, por lo tanto, fuera de la ecuación. En Racismo y resistencia en la Europa daltónica (La Vorágine, 2021), Fátima El Tayeb explica cómo la negación histórica del factor racial en las relaciones de poder producidas en Europa favorece una “imagen de Europa autónoma y homogénea, en la cual las minorías racializadas están permanentemente al margen. Su presencia se deslegitima continuamente a través del mecanismo de la falta de raza política, que en parte se manifiesta a partir de lo que Suleiman llamó una ‘amnesia reprensible’: “Esta amnesia es reprensible precisamente porque depende de estrategias de represión destinadas a minimizar los incidentes en los que las grietas y los arreglos quedan al descubierto, cuando las personas que se supone que son invisibles aparecen sin ninguna señal de irse” (El Tayeb, pág. 50:2021).

Ante estos pesados e inútiles lastres, el impulso renovado del discurso antirracista, especialmente a partir de 2017, emprendía su batalla, también en el ámbito del lenguaje, para desmantelar esta maniobra ideológica nada inocente. Que el racismo es institucional significa que es una estructura de poder y que, como tal, necesita de un aparato de Estado y de instituciones que le proporcionen una materialidad vertical lo suficientemente densa como para que condicione la vida, la salud y la muerte de pueblos enteros. Pero el racismo es, también, estructural. Y este enfoque, igualmente antiguo, sugiere que el problema impregna el campo de nuestra horizontalidad, de nuestra cultura, de nuestras relaciones sociales, de nuestra emotividad y nuestra psique. Cuando un alto cargo político en materia de Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad como Josep Borrell afirma que “Europa es un jardín”, mientras que “el resto del mundo […] es una jungla”, está apuntando sin saberlo hacia el nexo entre el colonialismo occidental, que explica la existencia histórica de los propios Estados liberales, de sus fronteras de muerte; y el racismo actual en todas sus formas y expresiones. De hecho, la capacidad de nuestras sociedades contemporáneas para comprender el racismo y sus condiciones de posibilidad reside, en parte, en afrontar esta realidad. 

[…] “Y la jungla podría invadir el jardín”, prosigue Borrell expresando con claridad, de nuevo, el inconsciente de una parte importante de nuestra sociedad y de las estructuras de poder construidas para protegerlo. Ante estas palabras, Fernando Grande-Marlaska se frota las manos. Los Estados liberales tratan por todos los medios de impedir la posibilidad de un análisis que contemple la dimensión institucional y estructural del racismo, ya que ello haría aflorar la necesidad de una transformación social profunda. De nuevo, Borrell: “La jungla tiene una fuerte capacidad de crecimiento y las paredes nunca serán lo suficientemente grandes para proteger el jardín”. La imagen es cada vez más nítida. África, Asia, América Latina y sus pueblos representan al animal salvaje. Europa, como símbolo de la humanidad, resiste entre sus algodones en un supuesto Edén. Es ese sentido común racial, arcaico y pseudobíblico, en el fondo profundamente acomplejado, y no las palabras mediocres de Grande-Marlaska el pasado 30 de noviembre, el que lleva a aplaudir a parte del hemiciclo, también llamado ‘progresista’, por la gestión de la masacre de Melilla.

*La permanencia de la neurosis imperialista*
En su legendario libro Poder Negro: la política de liberación en EE.UU., publicado en 1967, Stokely Carmichael y Charles Hamilton mantenían que el racismo institucional es “menos franco, mucho más sutil, menos identificable en relación con los individuos específicos que cometen los actos”. Por lo tanto, no olvidemos, las últimas declaraciones de Josep Borrell –continuación de sus delirios sobre jardines y junglas– son la expresión de políticas reales. Políticas que, día a día, pasan inadvertidas para una parte importante de las mayorías blancas europeas. “Como los descubridores y conquistadores, tenemos que inventar un Nuevo Mundo […] recalibrar nuestra brújula estratégica con plena consciencia histórica”, soltó el 1 de diciembre el Alto representante, en la inauguración del EuroLat en el Parlamento Europeo.

Las metáforas utilizadas no son casuales, son escogidas de forma activa para mandar un mensaje: la autoproyección de una imagen de superioridad civilizatoria que legitima un orden y una jerarquía internacional en un contexto de inestabilidad y guerra. Mientras que la Europa de abajo no sea plenamente consciente de que su propio territorio ha construido su riqueza y hegemonía histórica sobre la colonización, la esclavización y la desposesión de tres cuartas partes del mundo, seguirá sin entender su presente y sin comprender los síntomas de la persistente y antigua sociopatía imperialista de sus dirigentes. Y, aunque hemos repetido asiduamente que el racismo no es una enfermedad moral, permítanme apuntar que las palabras de Josep Borrell representan un síntoma más de la soberbia patológica del hombre blanco.

Desde el punto de vista de quienes sufren en sus propias carnes las políticas a través de las que se materializa y fortalece esta pulsión colonial irremisible, ese Edén edulcorado con el que fantasea Borrell resulta ser otra cosa muy diferente. Para muchos y muchas, también para las clases trabajadoras europeas, Europa no es un sueño, sino una pesadilla. Un territorio de explotación y desposesión en el que las desigualdades cada vez son más extremas, en el que la ultraderecha, heredera de los regímenes fascistas del siglo pasado, es aceptada y aupada por los liberales en los parlamentos, en el que se vulneran descaradamente los Derechos Humanos de la población migrante y musulmana; un territorio repleto de periferias en las que las clases trabajadoras, el Pueblo Gitano, la gente magrebí, negra; y las demás hijas y nietas de la migración postcolonial sobreviven intentando romper, una y otra vez, los muros internos de las metrópolis. No es momento de imitar a los conquistadores y a los genocidas. Es momento de otras humanidades y de otros mundos, liberados del pesado fardo del imperialismo y del neoliberalismo, también y muy especialmente del imperialismo de rostro amable y palabras susurrantes. Porque, como nos deja claro el señor Josep Borrell, el racismo no se cura viajando. Y mucho menos leyendo los libros de Roca Barea.

Enlace.


----------



## Charidemo (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues lo mismo pasará en el donbas y en Crimea, los rusos irán desapareciendo y serán sustituidos por ucranianos, lo mejor de todo es que a usted le parecerá bien y así todos contentos.



Personalmente me gustaría que Rusia arrasara Ucrania hasta derrotar a la OTAN, pero lo que yo piense u opine importa poco.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

90 mercenarios polacos eliminados en Borovskoye.

Mk.ru


----------



## Red Star (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los negocios eran y son más impotantes.
> Eso ya lo veiamos que era una gran cagada y si lo veía cualquiera también lo veía Putiniano pero le dio igual .
> Aquí en 2014 algunos que era una magistral finta de la gran partida de ajedrez



Ya me he hartado de ti y de tus insultos diarios y constantes a Putin. Llevas meses igual.

Te vas a la nevera.


----------



## pepetemete (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Pues a mí no me han preguntado



Porque tú y todos los ciudadanos no somos más que Lemmings para producir recursos.
Le suda la polla , y cuando tengan la tecnología para fabricar sin humanos, nos eliminarán como ratas...oh, wait


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

Ucrania, "ambulancias", tiene, pero su uso para evacuación de emergencias es escasa.
Las ambulancias se utilizan para el transporte de munición y otras cosas a los frentes, 
no para evacuar heridos. Como tampoco les debe importar demasiado...

_*Transporte de ambulancias MT-LB con APU, reconvertido en portador de municiones. Área de Bakhmut *_
t.me/loordofwar/63512


----------



## Honkler (8 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los rusos solo con los bombardeos de artilleria y misiles sobre Bajmut, estan causando diariamente el 75% de las bajas ucranianas, estan en una posicion comoda no, comodisima.
> 
> PD- Los ukros, estan importando sangre y plasma sanguineo de Polonia y Rumania.



Menuda picadora de carne…


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Curioso, "els peus de porc" les llamais "patetas de porc"  ?



Osease: 'manos de ministro' de toda la vida'?...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro, Rusia es un estado ultra transparente, cualquier comisión internacional puede verificar que en la bases militares en kaliningrado no hay nukes.



sabemos lo que hay en Rota?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Curioso, "els peus de porc" les llamais "patetas de porc"  ?



¡Patetes de porc si!


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> sabemos lo que hay en Rota?



En Kaliningrado hay nukes, y en Rota también.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Luego reconoce usted la poca transparencia del régimen del Kremlin, ok



La misma trasparencia que los usanos


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

FSB: Fueron detenidos dos residentes de Sebastopol quienes transmitían datos a la SBU sobre las instalaciones militares de la Federación Rusa.

@epoddubny


----------



## millie34u (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> Pero claro, todo lo que consume Ucrania es importado, por eso la UE y EEUU tendrán que enviar dinero físico para que los Ucras puedan pagar las importaciones. Y no pueden enviarlos en avión. Tendrán que enviarlos en furgonetas...
> 
> ShitShow.



lo que me recuerda al principio de este lio, en la primavera de colores ucra, en el maidan, una Ucka que llevava una pancarta que decia que ellas querian usar bragas europeas, se va cumplir su deseo creame


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

Viktor Bout regresó a su tierra natal desde una prisión estadounidense.

Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia: Hoy en el aeropuerto de Abu Dhabi se completó con éxito el intercambio por la estadounidense Greiner.

@epoddubny


----------



## emperador_zar (8 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Si el jefe es el borracho de borrell que quieres


----------



## millie34u (8 Dic 2022)

joder, ¿donde a sido?


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



son sus costumbres y deben respetarse


----------



## millie34u (8 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Si el jefe es el borracho de borrell que quieres



o el alzheimer yanqui, no está claro donde a sido


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

China está comprando petróleo ruso ESPO con 6 dólares por debajo del precio Brent.
Para Enero se han vendido a 4 dólares por debajo.
Hay dos cargamentos sin comprar con descuentos de 7- 8 dólares.

es.euronews.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

Las fuerzas rusas derribaron otro helicóptero ucraniano 

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, durante el último día todos los intentos enemigos de avanzar en varias zonas fueron rechazados.

▪Durante el día de hoy se atacó a 93 unidades de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, militantes y equipo militar en 196 lugares.

▪Además, las fuerzas de defensa aérea destruyeron 5 vehículos aéreos no tripulados enemigos, interceptaron 14 proyectiles de los sistemas HIMARS, Alder, Uragan y misil anti-radar HARM.

▪En Jarkov se destruyó un lanzador del sistema de misiles Tochka-U;

▪Se destruyó una estación de radar AN/TPQ-50 en la RPD;

@anna_noticias


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Curioso, "els peus de porc" les llamais "patetas de porc"  ?



tu de eso no comes lo sabemos


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Puedo equivocarme, pero había leído una corrección de que en realidad se trata del congreso de usa


----------



## millie34u (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> sabemos lo que hay en Rota?



basicamente rota es un blanco de cabeza nucelar sovietica o algo, pero lo que hay mas que na son cositas


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> basicamente rota es un blanco de cabeza nucelar sovietica o algo, pero lo que hay mas que na son cositas



Ese Visaman ahí. Saludos compadre.


----------



## Charidemo (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> son sus costumbres y deben respetarse



El bastonazo que le da la abuela!


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

La jefa del comité de defensa del Bundestag, Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann, confirmó que Estados Unidos aprobaría la transferencia de tanques Leopard 2 de Alemania a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

“Esto también se confirmó durante mi visita a Washington durante mis discusiones en el Departamento de Estado, el Congreso y el Senado. Nuestros socios esperan que Alemania cumpla con sus obligaciones. No debemos salir de Ucrania. Necesitan tanques”, escribió Strack-Zimmerman en Twitter. comentando el mensaje de la publicación FAZ.

Anteriormente, la publicación informó que Estados Unidos, según fuentes, notificó a Alemania sobre la aprobación del suministro de tanques alemanes Leopard 2 a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, si la parte alemana toma tal decisión.

@milinfolive


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

Sobre el petroleo y los 'topes', dicen que los envíos de petróleo ruso en los últimos días
han bajado un, +- 16% con respecto a los de noviembre. En parte, dicen, esto reflejaría
cierta precaución existente por parte de los compradores de no querer pillarse las manos
en el trasunto sancionatorio. Aunque, también se sospecha, que al menos parte de ello 
es que Rusia retiene da propósito los envíos con la intención de generar una "crisis" 
en la cadena de suministros de petróleo ruso para tantear el horizonte.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Ese Visaman ahí. Saludos compadre.



saludos campeon


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

Mortero francés de 120 mm MO-120-RT en servicio con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Posiblemente entregado por Italia.

@milinfolive


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> litros de colesterol
> corren por tus venas
> y es que no puedes parar
> de comer bien hasta reventar
> ...



Ouh yeahhh.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> El bastonazo que le da la abuela!



eso se llama intercambio intercultural


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Biden anunció oficialmente la liberación de la drogadicta Greiner y dijo que proseguirían las conversaciones con Rusia sobre el canje de Whelan. Así que Rusia tendrá la oportunidad de intercambiar a alguien más de los estadounidenses. Estaría bien canjearlo por Assange, pero en primer lugar, los nuestros deberían ser los primeros en ser canjeados, y en segundo lugar, los estadounidenses seguro que no nos darán a Assange.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> tu de eso no comes lo sabemos



Están buenos y encima no engordan, no es musculo sino cartílago, pero no es uno de mis platos preferidos.

Peus de porc a la Llauna (Lata)


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Bórrell ,Von der Leyden, Garicano, y otros tantos deben ser detenidos cuando esto acabe con victoria rusa y juzgados en un segundo Núremberg. Habría que reconstruir Spandau para encerrarles.



Antes de que acabe, porque si no, acabará mal.


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Biden anunció oficialmente la liberación de la drogadicta Greiner y dijo que proseguirían las conversaciones con Rusia sobre el canje de Whelan. Así que Rusia tendrá la oportunidad de intercambiar a alguien más de los estadounidenses. Estaría bien canjearlo por Assange, pero en primer lugar, los nuestros deberían ser los primeros en ser canjeados, y en segundo lugar, los estadounidenses seguro que no nos darán a Assange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Para qué suelta Putin a esta traficante?. Otra vez más Putin suplicando negociaciones.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Y más sobre el intercambio de Bout por Griner.

1) El intercambio tuvo lugar a través de los EAU, que siguen siendo uno de los intermediarios importantes en los contactos entre bastidores entre Estados Unidos y Rusia.

2. Estuvo precedida de toda una serie de negociaciones, en las que Estados Unidos intentó insistir en su fórmula del 2-1, pero no consiguió doblegar a Rusia y al final tuvo que hacer concesiones.

3. Bout y Griner fueron indultados por Estados Unidos y Rusia respectivamente.

4. Whelan acabó fuera del acuerdo. Su familia estaba oficialmente muy disgustada por este hecho, ya que Biden había prometido públicamente liberar tanto a Griner como a Whelan. Quizá las negociaciones para cambiar a Whelan por uno de los nuestros continúen en un futuro próximo. Esto es importante para Biden por razones de política interior, que Rusia, por supuesto, debería aprovechar.

5. Rusia lleva casi 15 años presionando por la liberación de Victor Bout.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

Broma que circula en Moscú:


Un general que había tenido un accidente hace años sale del coma. 
-"¿Que esta pasando?"
- "Estamos en guerra con la OTAN", le dice la enfermera. 
-"¿Cómo vamos?, pregunta.
-"Bueno, hemos sufrido pérdidas y tuvimos que movilizar a cientos de miles más para mantener la línea".
-Vale, ¿y qué tal la OTAN?", pregunta. 
-"No han aparecido. todavía"--

..


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

El Comisionado de Derechos Humanos de la Federación Rusa y el estado ucraniano están negociando la posibilidad de transferencia mutua de civiles a los que se les han iniciado procesos penales.
/Tatiana Moskalkova/
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Y más sobre el intercambio de Bout por Griner.
> 
> 1) El intercambio tuvo lugar a través de los EAU, que siguen siendo uno de los intermediarios importantes en los contactos entre bastidores entre Estados Unidos y Rusia.
> 
> ...



Ahora para la próxima vez que pidan intercambiar a Assange y nos echamos todos unas risas


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Para qué suelta Putin a esta traficante?. Otra vez más Putin suplicando negociaciones.



_No es traficante. Solo es una lerda ignorante que llevaba "material" para autoconsumo en la maleta, sin pararse a mirar la leyes del país de destino._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1285213
> 
> 
> La jefa del comité de defensa del Bundestag, Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann, confirmó que Estados Unidos aprobaría la transferencia de tanques Leopard 2 de Alemania a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> ...



Todo según lo previsto, será España quien lo envíe.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Putin señaló que los ataques a la estructura energética de Ucrania fueron causados por el ataque terrorista ucraniano en el puente de Crimea. En realidad, de no haber sido por ese atentado terrorista, no habríamos asistido a la destrucción consecuente de la estructura energética de Ucrania









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a hablar de la retirada de Artemivsk.
Por el momento, el nivel de pérdidas en Artemivsk por parte de las AFU supera las pérdidas durante las batallas por Severodonetsk y Lisichansk (un total de unos 10-11.000 muertos).
De ahí el nombre de "picadora de carne de Artemivsk". Sin embargo, por el momento, a pesar de todos los lloriqueos por las pérdidas, el mando de las AFU sigue transfiriendo refuerzos a Artemivsk, Opytne, Kleshcheevka y Chasov Yar para compensar las pérdidas y mantener la integridad del frente. Por su parte, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tratan de asegurar el máximo coste para las AFU de una situación de este tipo haciendo realidad la superioridad artillera.
Por supuesto, como en el caso de Severodonetsk, la banda de Zelensky puede afirmar más tarde que Artemivsk ya no es tan importante, echando paja por adelantado. Pero, de hecho, Artemivsk es una de las ciudades clave en Donbass, cuya pérdida tendrá graves consecuencias operativas para las AFU, por lo que Artemivsk por sí sola no será suficiente para una retirada, de ahí la persistencia de las AFU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó de que cinco MLRS de largo alcance y MARS-2 MLRS fueron destruidos en la región de Zaporizhzhya durante la noche, mientras que otros dos HIMARS fueron destruidos en la DNR.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

DTEK informa de que la situación del suministro eléctrico en la región de Odessa y en la ciudad de Odessa sigue siendo difícil. La empresa no sabe cuándo será posible volver a los apagones continuos programados (los apagones continuos programados son ahora un objetivo). Por ahora, el régimen de cierre de emergencia se mantiene indefinidamente, dejando a algunos consumidores sin electricidad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (8 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los rusos solo con los bombardeos de artilleria y misiles sobre Bajmut, estan causando diariamente el 75% de las bajas ucranianas, estan en una posicion comoda no, comodisima.
> 
> PD- Los ukros, estan importando sangre y plasma sanguineo de Polonia y Rumania.



Lo de Bajmut (Artemyovsk) es una autentica sangría. ¿Por que los ucranianos no se repliegan? Está visto que quieren mantener esa ciudad cueste lo que cueste.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

El batallón Sparta y la 238ª brigada repelen un contraataque masivo enemigo (15 BMBM con infantería) en la aldea de Vodyanoye, por la que continúan encarnizados combates.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (8 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Están buenos y encima no engordan, no es musculo sino cartílago, pero no es uno de mis platos preferidos.
> 
> Peus de porc a la Llauna (Lata)



Gelatina, están ricas. Colágeno que no es de farmacia, aunque supongo que habrá mas de mito que de realidad porque en la digestión lo "desharemos" y para usarlo en nuestro cuerpo lo tendremos que rehacer.

Músculo o colágeno, son dos formas de proteína, no creo que cambie mucho el cuento. Lo que si hay que desterrar es el cuento que hace que la gente confunda la gelatina de las manitas con la grasa.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Gestapo ucraniana El SBU asaltó instalaciones ortodoxas en las regiones de Kherson, Cherkasy, Zhytomyr y Volyn.
El SBU encontró cosas que daban miedo en las diócesis de la UOC: pasaportes rusos, "pases de consejeros federales rusos" y la bandera de Novorossiya".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Adriano II (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El batallón Sparta y la 238ª brigada repelen un contraataque masivo enemigo (15 BMBM con infantería) en la aldea de Vodyanoye, por la que continúan encarnizados combates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Contrataque masivo" 15 vehículos ...

En la IIGM no hubiera llegado ni al nivel de escaramuza

Tampoco exageremos


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Putin explica la necesidad de atacar las infraestructuras ucranianas

"Ahora hay mucho ruido sobre nuestros ataques a la infraestructura energética del país vecino. Sí, lo estamos haciendo. Pero, ¿quién empezó? ¿Quién chocó contra el puente de Crimea, quién voló la línea de transmisión de la central nuclear de Kursk, quién no llevó agua a Donetsk? No suministrar agua a una ciudad de millones de habitantes es un acto de genocidio. Nadie ha dicho una palabra al respecto en ningún sitio. El silencio es total. Tan pronto como nos movemos para hacer algo en respuesta - ruido, clamor, crujido para todo el universo. No se interpondrá en nuestras misiones de combate.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me







_
Ha sido tras la entrega de premios Heroes de Rusia_


Shoigu y Gerasimov en la ceremonia de entrega de premios a los héroes rusos en el Kremlin.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Snowball (8 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Menuda picadora de carne…



Más picadora fue la Werhmacht con el ejército rojo y al final quien ganó la guerra?

O Vietnam vs USA.... ratio de bajas de 50 a 1?


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk; el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las AFU - resumen

▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, las unidades rusas continuaron llevando a cabo acciones ofensivas. Ataques de la aviación de ataque y del ejército y fuego de artillería destruyeron durante la noche a más de 60 militares ucranianos, tres BMP y dos vehículos.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, los ataques de la aviación de asalto y del ejército y el fuego de artillería en las zonas de concentración de las AFU destruyeron a más de 70 militares ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas y 3 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, el enemigo realizó intentos infructuosos de contraatacar a las unidades militares rusas en dirección a los asentamientos de Spornoye y Berestovoye de la República Popular de Donetsk. Como resultado del contraataque fueron destruidos más de 50 militares ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas.
▪ En el sur de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron que un grupo táctico de la compañía atacara las posiciones de las unidades rusas en dirección a Nikolskoye, en la República Popular de Donetsk. Las acciones decisivas de las tropas rusas y los ataques de artillería hicieron retroceder a las unidades de las AFU a sus posiciones iniciales. Más de 30 soldados ucranianos, un vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas, un vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas y dos vehículos fueron destruidos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23790









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (8 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Desde el Siglo de las Luces el pensamiento moderno sostiene que la Humanidad puede ser instruida y que la cultura se puede difundir entre las masas. El Oscurantismo en cambio desconfía de la capacidad de la sociedad para progresar y pretende retornar a un pasado donde una élite intelectual monopolizaba la cultura. No es solo izquierda-derecha ni religión-laicismo, sino principalmente élite-masas. Desde que se inventó la imprenta, el Oscurantismo llevaba las de perder, y con Internet ha dejado de existir.



Claro, claro. Por eso incluso nosotros mismos que estamos más avanzados que la masa en general al molestarnos en dedicar tiempo a instruirnos de todas esas cosas de las que ellos pasan, estamos esperando a 'qué hace Putin', 'qué hará Trump', 'qué hará Erdogan', 'qué hará Xi Jin Pin', etc.. Y siempre todos tras un líder, el cual por descontado con tintes modernos, se apoya en 'su Corte'. ¿Lo queremos ver o no lo queremos ver? siempre será una élite la que controle todo. Luego nos podemos creer que si está o permanece en el gobierno es 'por nuestros democráticos votos'. En fin.


----------



## Adriano II (8 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Más picadora fue la Werhmacht con el ejército rojo y al final quien ganó la guerra?



La URSS tenía el triple de población que Alemania y luchaba solo contra ella además no necesitaba tener ejércitos de ocupación en los tropecientos paises que había conquistado


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Nuevas declaraciones del secretario de prensa del presidente ruso:

▪ Continúan los trabajos para crear una unión gasística entre Rusia, Kazajstán y Uzbekistán.
▪ Moscú ultima una respuesta a la decisión de Occidente de imponer un techo de precios al petróleo ruso.
▪Zelensky sabe cuándo podría terminar el conflicto en Ucrania, podría ser mañana.
▪ Los criterios de los medios de comunicación dentro de la corriente dominante de Occidente son miopes y ferozmente rusófobos - dijo Peskov sobre la declaración de Zelensky como hombre del año.
▪ Hay riesgos [de nuevos atentados terroristas en Sebastopol y Crimea], Kiev sigue en su línea de organizar atentados terroristas, pero se están tomando medidas.
▪ No se habla de anexionar nuevos territorios a Rusia, pero sí de liberar partes de las nuevas regiones rusas ocupadas por Kiev.
▪ La anexión de los nuevos territorios se hizo para proteger a los habitantes del sudeste de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin señaló que los ataques a la estructura energética de Ucrania fueron causados por el ataque terrorista ucraniano en el puente de Crimea. En realidad, de no haber sido por ese atentado terrorista, no habríamos asistido a la destrucción consecuente de la estructura energética de Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia o sea que no pensabar atacar ni a la infraestructura energética, la blandura ya es enfermiza.


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Te veo perdida en la conversación, te has tomado la pastilleta?



de perdida nada jolagranputa, es el resumen de lo que ha pasado desde el 2014, lo de ahora ya se sabe. Buscate un gato y deja de dar la brasa no das ni una con tus predicciones


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

El enemigo intentó abrir una brecha cerca de Soledar: fueron recibidos por el Regimiento Cosaco Platov
Artilleros del 6º Regimiento Platov del 2º Cuerpo de la LNR impidieron un intento de avance de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de Bajmut (Artemyovsk) es una autentica sangría. ¿Por que los ucranianos no se repliegan? Está visto que quieren mantener esa ciudad cueste lo que cueste.



Son las órdenes bastardas, hasta el último ukronazi.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

@rejon @*_* Рокоссовский


----------



## Don Pelayo (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin señaló que los ataques a la estructura energética de Ucrania fueron causados por el ataque terrorista ucraniano en el puente de Crimea. En realidad, de no haber sido por ese atentado terrorista, no habríamos asistido a la destrucción consecuente de la estructura energética de Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sea que los bombardeos fueron para causar terror, no por objetivos estratégicos ¿es así?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Dic 2022)

Desde hoy y durante una semana se vienen lluvias en todo el frente del Donbass.


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> O sea que los bombardeos fueron para causar terror, no por objetivos estratégicos ¿es así?



No, vuelva usted a leerlo, sr. pelaio.
Bueno, si acaso a quien le dé miedo la oscuridad


----------



## apocalippsis (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Esta imagen ha hecho mucho daño en el foro (noches en Kiev, etc):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284903
> 
> ...



Eso es lo de menos lo importante es el acceso, una vez tienes acceso a ponerse a trabajar...........siempre habra una gacelilla suelta.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Patriots pro-Putin. HDLGP...


----------



## delhierro (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Para qué suelta Putin a esta traficante?. Otra vez más Putin suplicando negociaciones.



No la "suelta", la ha intercambiado por un ruso detenido en los EEUU. 

Las cosas como son , en esto no ha sido un regalo. De hecho los han intercambiado 1 a 1 en un aeropuerto neutral. 

" El 8 de diciembre de 2022 *en el aeropuerto de Abu Dhabi *se completó con éxito el intercambio del ciudadano ruso Víktor But por la ciudadana estadounidense Brittney Griner, quienes cumplían condenas en instituciones penitenciarias de EEUU y Rusia, respectivamente", ha señalado la diplomacia rusa en un comunicado. "

Putin tambien acierta. Y yo, cuando creo que lo hace se lo reconozco.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Al loro...

Good point... but wait for it...



PAAAAAAAM...


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues lo mismo pasará en el donbas y en Crimea, los rusos irán desapareciendo y serán sustituidos por ucranianos, lo mejor de todo es que a usted le parecerá bien y así todos contentos.



la bola de cristal, la bola de cristal hoyga
para los imbéciles como tú
La OTAN y sus vínculos con el nazismo - Diario16


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Como Perro-Antonio y su banda + parlamentarios españoles y europeos...

Los amarillos siempre dándonos lecciones practicas, incluso de postureo.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No la "suelta", la ha intercambiado por un ruso detenido en los EEUU.
> 
> Las cosas como son , en esto no ha sido un regalo. De hecho los han intercambiado 1 a 1 en un aeropuerto neutral.
> 
> ...



_Y además les han dado una patada en los huevos. En 2019 ofrecieron 15 por Bout y los yankees no quisieron_

Victor Bout sale de prisión en EE.UU.

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso ha confirmado oficialmente la información sobre el intercambio de Viktor Bout por la atleta estadounidense Brittney Griner. El proceso tuvo lugar en el aeropuerto de Abu Dhabi con la mediación de los EAU.

El empresario ruso fue detenido en Tailandia en 2008 y posteriormente extraditado a Estados Unidos, donde fue condenado a 25 años de prisión en 2012. Las autoridades estadounidenses acusaron al ciudadano ruso de vender armas en Oriente Medio, América Latina y África.

Los medios de comunicación también le señalaron como uno de los intermediarios tácitos de las exportaciones militares rusas. El propio Bout negó las informaciones sobre su implicación en el tráfico de armas y afirmó que sólo se dedicaba a transportarlas, no a venderlas.

Pasó más de 14 años en prisión: según algunos informes, Booth estaba sometido a constantes presiones por parte de las autoridades penitenciarias. Aunque algunas fuentes negaron cualquier información sobre las malas condiciones de detención, el sistema penitenciario estadounidense no es conocido por ninguna humanidad hacia los extranjeros.

El intercambio de Bout es más que beneficioso: si *en 2019 las autoridades rusas ofrecieron dar 15 estadounidenses por su regreso*, ahora el proceso se ha producido con una fórmula 1 a 1. Entretanto, no fue un valioso espía capturado ni un mercenario cautivo quien viajó a Estados Unidos, sino una jugadora de baloncesto cualquiera que fue detenida el 17 de febrero por contrabando de drogas en el aeropuerto de Moscú.

Así que podemos dar las gracias al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y a otros organismos y personalidades rusas por su meticuloso trabajo para traer a casa a un ciudadano ruso. Gracias a momentos así, la frase "no abandonamos a los nuestros" ya tiene un significado real.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Rusos pro-Putin. HDLGP


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Con la pasta que me regalan yo tb me compraría rifles a discreción, no te jode...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Cuando a Polonia le corten el grifo de la pasta europea, van a tener que ir a la guerre con lanzas...


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Nuevas declaraciones del secretario de prensa del presidente ruso:
> 
> ▪ Continúan los trabajos para crear una unión gasística entre Rusia, Kazajstán y Uzbekistán.
> ▪ Moscú ultima una respuesta a la decisión de Occidente de imponer un techo de precios al petróleo ruso.
> ...



No creo que sean capaces para en las negociaciones que habrá devolver a los ukros Kherson y Zaporozhye pero no descarto ya nada.


----------



## Don Pelayo (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> No, vuelva usted a leerlo, sr. pelaio.
> Bueno, si acaso a quien le dé miedo la oscuridad



Entiendo que es una justificación moral.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Nuestras tropas recuperaron las posiciones de los militantes de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania

Al encontrarse medio lleno de fuego por parte de nuestras tropas y darse cuenta de la desesperanza de su posición, el enemigo se retiró, y dejó sus armas.
Dirección Liman.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me








_Y además con Sol y aquí lloviendo sin parar, hay que joderse._


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

So hubiera gente con c en el Kremlin el objetivo serían también Kharkov y Odessa, territorios robados a Rusia pero me puedo olvidar de ello.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Tierra de premios Nobel...


----------



## piru (8 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro, claro. Por eso incluso nosotros mismos que estamos más avanzados que la masa en general al molestarnos en dedicar tiempo a instruirnos de todas esas cosas de las que ellos pasan, estamos esperando a 'qué hace Putin', 'qué hará Trump', 'qué hará Erdogan', 'qué hará Xi Jin Pin', etc.. Y siempre todos tras un líder, el cual por descontado con tintes modernos, se apoya en 'su Corte'. ¿Lo queremos ver o no lo queremos ver? siempre será una élite la que controle todo. Luego nos podemos creer que si está o permanece en el gobierno es 'por nuestros democráticos votos'. En fin.



Pareto manda:

El *principio de Pareto*, también conocido como *la regla del 80-20* y *ley de los pocos vitales*, describe el fenómeno estadístico por el que en cualquier población que contribuye a un efecto común, es una proporción pequeña la que contribuye a la mayor parte del efecto.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Sobre el suministro de armas a Ucrania desde Marruecos

Estados Unidos ha conseguido convencer a las autoridades marroquíes para que suministren a Ucrania piezas de repuesto para los tanques T-72.

Las Fuerzas Armadas Reales cuentan con 136 tanques T-72B y 12 T-72BK comprados a Bielorrusia entre 1999 y 2001.

▪ Antes, Marruecos, como muchos países africanos, prefería mantenerse neutral. Por ejemplo, en la reunión de marzo de la Asamblea General de la ONU, la delegación marroquí no participó en la votación de la resolución de condena de la SMO.

▪ Ucrania recibió con dolor la medida y retiró a su embajador de Rabat. En abril, Francia decidió enviar 12 SAU César a Ucrania, algunos de los cuales estaban destinados a Marruecos.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, EEUU invitó a representantes marroquíes a asistir a las reuniones del Grupo de Contacto sobre Defensa de Ucrania en la base aérea estadounidense de Ramstein (Alemania). Formaban parte de una delegación de 14 Estados invitados no pertenecientes a la OTAN.

El conflicto del Sáhara Occidental con Argelia desempeñó un papel importante en el cambio de opinión de los dirigentes marroquíes. En el contexto de la cooperación establecida entre Rusia y Argelia, Rabat busca el apoyo de otros Estados exportadores, en particular Estados Unidos, que suministra al país el 90% de sus armas.

En estas condiciones, Marruecos se ve obligado a hacer concesiones en la cuestión de los suministros a Ucrania. Por lo tanto, Washington continuará su política de presión sobre los países africanos para obligarles a convertirse en donantes de las AFU.

Es probable que el siguiente candidato sea la República Democrática del Congo, que anteriormente compró equipos al régimen de Kiev. La palanca será el apoyo diplomático estadounidense, que los políticos de Kinshasa necesitan en el conflicto del este del país.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Puerta giratoria / mamandurria / plan de pensiones...


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Dic 2022)

Planeta Gonzo on Twitter: "Estas fotos son de los primeros tiempos de la guerra civil en el Donbass. Cuando el oligarca y primer hombre fuerte del régimen del Maidan Petro Poroshenko declaró terroristas a más de 4 millones de ucranianos que vivían en esos territorios. No pudiste verlo nunca en TeleCuñao. https://t.co/a75gkIWM3f" / Twitter


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1285281
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285282



Las putitas polacas deseando sorber lefa de los bastardos sus amos.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Pepe no es tonto... 

Sueldo + pension









EU diplomat on £200k also takes pension


The European Union’s top diplomat is drawing money from a pension fund which is £345 million in debt.Josep Borrell, 75, is paid £17,260 per month plus benefits




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## amcxxl (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Puerta giratoria / mamandurria / plan de pensiones...



La pasta que están gastando los bastardos en sobornar políticos traidores europeos tiene que estar a la par con su gasto en envío de armas a los nazis .


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Te das cueeeeeeen...?

Que cara de aborto tiene el HDGLP


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Ataques enemigos cerca de Donetsk: nuestras tropas siguen rechazando la embestida de las AFU cerca de Avdiivka
"Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se han intensificado a lo largo de la línea de contacto, estamos repeliendo ataques graves a diario. De lo último: 15 BMP, MT-LB y Mastiff británicos se acercaron a nuestras posiciones en los alrededores del pueblo de Vodyanka. Vodyanoye
Repelió la "ofensiva" junto con el batallón "Somalí", la 238ª Brigada y la OTB. Resultó ser un mini-militante", declaró el comandante del batallón Sparta, Artyom Zhoga.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Argentium (8 Dic 2022)

*El oleoducto Keystone se cierra después de que se detectó una fuga de petróleo – BNN BBG Esto ha provocado un tirón en el petróleo aunque ahora retrocede.*
16:19 || 08/12/2022


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

En que quedamos, bro? En el foro dicen que mientes, Ze. Todo esta reparado y en orden...

Salvo que Ze busque que le manden unos guapos cargamentos de generadores para sacarles humo en Wallapop y Aliexpress


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

De acampada en Bielorrusia...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho: de su bolsillo no va a salir.

Seguir remando, corderos.



Se rien de Pepe...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Jozzepe...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

SWIFT a tomar por el culo?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Alguien se lo esta llevando crudo...


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

*⚡La Rada Suprema de Ucrania
pidió al gobierno detener el tránsito de gas ruso por el territorio del país y cerrar todos los oleoductos por los que van los hidrocarburos a Europa desde Rusia.

*@Irinamar_Z


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (8 Dic 2022)

Cuando EEUU pone al mismo nivel a una jugadora de basket que a un traficante de armas para hacer un intercambio.....pero claro, la jugadora tiene la nacionalidad de EEUU (Y es famosa) de ser de otro país no se hubiese hecho el intercambio, ahí tienes al periodista Español/Ruso que sin una sola prueba (la jugadora si cometió el delito) sigue detenido durante 9 meses. Otra muestra más de que la democracia no existe y hay personas de primera, de segunda o de tercera....dependiendo incluso de que nacionalidad tengan.

*"La jugadora de la WNBA Brittney Griner, encarcelada durante meses en Rusia, ha sido liberada a cambio del traficante de armas Viktor Bout, según ha avanzado CBS News basándose en el testimonio de un funcionario estadounidense y ha confirmado el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia"*


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Comparacion...


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Jozzepe...



Me lo apunto.


----------



## Yomateix (8 Dic 2022)

*Rusia descarta tomar más territorios en Ucrania*
El Kremlin negó este jueves planes de Rusia de tomar nuevos territorios en Ucrania, pero aseguró que el Ejército tiene que "liberar" las cuatro regiones que fueron* anexionadas en septiembre pasado* y que aún no controla completamente.

"Eso (la incorporación de más territorios) no se discute. No ha habido declaraciones al respecto, pero tenemos por delante mucho trabajo para liberar los territorios (ya anexionados)", dijo el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, *Dmitri Peskov*, en su rueda de prensa diaria.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## LADRIC (8 Dic 2022)

PELOSI relajate, reduce el ritmo que esto no puede ser bueno para la saluc


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Nos quedamos sin cohetes...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

LADRIC dijo:


> PELOSI relajate, reduce el ritmo que esto no puede ser bueno para la saluc



Nah, hombre... ojeo Twitter y comparto con vosotros, mi familia


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Rusia e India, pueblos hermanos...


----------



## Yomateix (8 Dic 2022)

Que.....¿Nivel? xD Luego ves el video y están simplemente por la nieve con mochilas corriendo unos pocos metros, rodando por la nieve (sin obstaculos de ningún tipo) y tirados en el suelo mientras un par de perros les ladrán....eso si, estos bien sujetos por los instructores por tanto con riesgo 0. Vamos, un entrenamiento que cualquiera persona podría realizar, no hablamos ni de un deportista, cualquier persona de a pie incluso que esté fondona.

*Perros ladrando y mochilas pesadas: así son las pruebas de acceso para las Fuerzas Especiales de Ucrania*

En un vídeo publicado por las Fuerzas de Operaciones Espaciales, se pueden ver las pruebas a las que están sometidos los soldados. La idea es llevarlos al límite, en condiciones de frío extremo y con la presión por parte de los instructores. Incluso con la utilización de perros, que hacen más difícil soportar la instrucción. El que quiera puede abandonar tocando una campana. Los que lleguen hasta el final formarán parte del cuerpo de élite del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Forotanero en modo "sujétame, que lo mato"...


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


>



Siberia es una joya desconocida excepto para los bastardos y sus esclavos que quieren robarla


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Malote Tucker. Cualquier día unos ucranianos lo democratizan...


----------



## Yomateix (8 Dic 2022)

Lo preocupante de todo esto, es la parte en que reconocen que lo detuvieron sin motivo, que solo estaba usando el dron para fines recreativos y que sería muy forzado condenarlo....parece que busquen sancionar como sea a cualquiera que sea Ruso, que solo sea necesario un motivo mínimamente palusible. Luego hablamos de derechos, democracia, ser todos iguales ante la ley independientemente de la nacionalidad....

*Absuelto el turista ruso que hizo volar un dron en Noruega*

El turista ruso que hizo volar un dron en Noruega y posteriormente fue acusado de violar las sanciones europeas impuestas a Moscú ha sido absuelto. Se trata del hijo del expresidente del consorcio ferroviario de Rusia RZhD, Andréi Yakunin.

El fallo del tribunal noruego considera que las sanciones de la Unión Europea, a las que se ha adherido Noruega, no van dirigidas a drones con fines recreativos y que *una condena implicaría una interpretación demasiado forzada de las reglas*, según ha informado este jueves la televisión pública _NRK_.


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Rusia descarta tomar más territorios en Ucrania*
> El Kremlin negó este jueves planes de Rusia de tomar nuevos territorios en Ucrania, pero aseguró que el Ejército tiene que "liberar" las cuatro regiones que fueron* anexionadas en septiembre pasado* y que aún no controla completamente.
> 
> "Eso (la incorporación de más territorios) no se discute. No ha habido declaraciones al respecto, pero tenemos por delante mucho trabajo para liberar los territorios (ya anexionados)", dijo el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, *Dmitri Peskov*, en su rueda de prensa diaria.



No hace falta que lo juren y gracias si se quedan con Kherson y Zaporozhye.
Una pantomima todo.


----------



## Yomateix (8 Dic 2022)

Cof cof cof.

*La embajada de Ucrania en Lisboa recibe sobres con restos animales*

La policía portuguesa ha detectado restos biológicos de sangre animal y ojos de animales en las dos cartas enviadas a la embajada de Ucrania en Lisboa este lunes y ya* ha identificado al remitente, según medios portugueses.*

El periódico _Expresso _ha detallado que el sospechoso *es nacido en Alemania* y no tiene nacionalidad portuguesa. Análisis realizados en el laboratorio de la policía judicial de Portugal han demostrado que *el contenido de los sobres coincide con los recibidos en España, Hungría, Holanda, Polonia, Croacia, Italia y la República Checa, según CNN Portugal. *


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

El pollo alemán. BRBJ aviso que era humo escondiendo otras cosas...


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Y además les han dado una patada en los huevos. En 2019 ofrecieron 15 por Bout y los yankees no quisieron_
> 
> Victor Bout sale de prisión en EE.UU.
> 
> ...



el señor de la guerra a vuelto Nicolas Cage hara una segunda parte?


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Malote McFaul...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Americano pro-Putin. HDLGP





Seguro que les hace ilusion:


----------



## amcxxl (8 Dic 2022)

*EL PRINZ HEINRICH XIII AFIRMÓ EN UN DISCURSO DE 2019 QUE ALEMANIA ESTABA OCUPADA POR LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS Y NO ES UN ESTADO SOBERANO, CUYA ECONOMÍA BASADA EN LA DEUDA SUBYUGABA A LAS PERSONAS POR GRANDES INTERESES CORPORATIVO*S


: "Si quieres creer el cuento de hadas de que el gobierno de Estados Unidos va a la guerra para difundir la democracia, Ucrania no es el lugar para ti".


Helga Zepp-LaRouche discutiendo sus 10 principios para una nueva arquitectura de seguridad en la televisión rusa con Vladimir Solovyov (en ingles)








zepplarouche07122022.mp4


Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




disk.yandex.ru






Konstantin Sivkov: Rusia ahora tiene 500.000 soldados listos para luchar
Scott Ritter tuvo a Konstantin Sivkov en su programa de hoy. Esta bastante bien.



POLAND WANTS TO SEIZE TERRITORIES IN WESTERN UKRAINE - PUTIN 


Putin: “El único garante real de la soberanía e integridad territorial de Ucrania en sus fronteras actuales podría ser Rusia”.


Putin: Ucrania tendrá que pagar reparaciones por los daños que ha causado


no es ni una nación ni un estado. Lenin lo creó en 1922, sin la Unión Soviética, Ucrania nunca habría existido o habría sido absorbida por el 3er Reich, con tierras distribuidas a los alemanes.
Los ucranianos y todos los eslavos no eran considerados seres humanos por los nazis.


En nombre de Rusia Unida y el Consejo de Seguridad, extiendo mis más profundas condolencias por la muerte del ex presidente chino Jiang Zemin. Hizo una gran contribución a la construcción de nuestra asociación estratégica. Un amigo de Rusia que amaba la cultura rusa, nunca será olvidado.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## magufone (8 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Malote McFaul...



Buen apellido...


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *EL PRINZ HEINRICH XIII AFIRMÓ EN UN DISCURSO DE 2019 QUE ALEMANIA ESTABA OCUPADA POR LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS Y NO ES UN ESTADO SOBERANO, CUYA ECONOMÍA BASADA EN LA DEUDA SUBJUGABA A LAS PERSONAS POR GRANDES INTERESES CORPORATIVO*S
> 
> 
> : "Si quieres creer el cuento de hadas de que el gobierno de Estados Unidos va a la guerra para difundir la democracia, Ucrania no es el lugar para ti".
> ...



otra muerte con repentitis a que infierno chino habra ido? porque tienen unos cuantos, pregunta para seguidores del zude que tengo ijnorado¿cuantos infiernos chinos hay? de los religiosos taoistas que os conozco.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Rusia estado vasallo, no como España


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> otra muerte con repentitis a que infierno chino habra ido? porque tienen unos cuantos, pregunta para seguidores del zude que tengo ijnorado¿cuantos infiernos chinos hay? de los religiosos taoistas que os conozco.



_Repentitis y más años que Matusalem_


----------



## Argentium (8 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Lo de Bajmut (Artemyovsk) es una autentica sangría. ¿Por que los ucranianos no se repliegan? Está visto que quieren mantener esa ciudad cueste lo que cueste.



Tal vez no sea tal la sangría, según los informes que se ponen aquí en el hilo venimos leyendo sobre la picador a de carne que es Bajmut, desde hace más de 10 días, o hay mucha carne, o alguien nos está vendiendo y aquí compramos éste relato, algo no cuadra tampoco en este frente, creo que es evidente, es imposible que resista esta carnicería que nos cuentan durante tanto tiempo, hay que tomar todo con pinzas, porque el bombardeo ucro sobre Donetsk continua desde hace eones y todavía los rusos no lo han podido neutralizar, esa es la REALIDAD, el resto relato para que se entretengan los muchachos.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Military Situation In Ukraine On December 8, 2022 (Map Update)


Russia struck the AFU positions near Kharkov with high-precision missiles; Russia struck the AFU positions near Zaporozhye with high-precision missiles;...




southfront.org





Situación militar en Ucrania el 8 de diciembre de 2022







 Rusia atacó las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Kharkov con misiles de alta precisión;
 Rusia atacó las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Zaporozhye con misiles de alta precisión;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Debrova;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Kupyansk;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Bakhmut;
 Continúan los enfrentamientos entre el Ejército ruso y las AFU cerca de Berestovoye;
 El Ejército ruso repelió los ataques de las AFU cerca de Nikolskoye;
 Los sistemas de defensa antiaérea rusos derribaron 14 cohetes HIMARS, Olkha y Uragan cerca de Novopetrikovka, Blagodatnoye en la RPD, Tokmak en la región de Zaporozhye y Novaya Zburyevka en la región de Kherson;
 Los sistemas de defensa antiaérea rusos derribaron 5 drones ucranianos cerca de Tabayevka en la región de Kharkov, Baranikovka, Kremennaya y Prostornoye en la República Popular de Lugansk.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Military Situation In Southern Ukraine On December 8, 2022 (Map Update)


The AFU artillery struck Russian positions in Kakhovka town; The Russian artillery struck the AFU positions in the city of...




southfront.org





Situación militar en el sur de Ucrania el 8 de diciembre de 2022







 La artillería de las AFU atacó posiciones rusas en la ciudad de Kakhovka;
 La artillería rusa atacó las posiciones de las AFU en la ciudad de Kherson;
 La artillería rusa atacó las posiciones de las AFU en la zona de Nikopol;
 La artillería de las AFU atacó posiciones rusas en Hola Prystan;
 Un buque de la Flota rusa del Mar Negro derribó un UAV enemigo sobre el mar.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (8 Dic 2022)

Y para terminar, lo que de verdad nos interesa...


----------



## Argentium (8 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre el petroleo y los 'topes', dicen que los envíos de petróleo ruso en los últimos días
> han bajado un, +- 16% con respecto a los de noviembre. En parte, dicen, esto reflejaría
> cierta precaución existente por parte de los compradores de no querer pillarse las manos
> en el trasunto sancionatorio. Aunque, también se sospecha, que al menos parte de ello
> ...



Otra cosa rara más, con todo esto de fondo el petróleo no deja de bajar, 76 dólares el Brent ahora mismo, puede estar, y seguramente lo está, manipulado el mercado por los grandes bancos anglo, porque es una contradicción muy evidente.


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Entiendo que es una justificación moral.



No, no es eso: no hay moral en responder un ataque con otro en la guerra, es simplemente la guerra. Llámelo represalia o muestra de superioridad. Pero decir que es para causar terror no me parece aceptable en este caso.


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

* El canje de Greiner por Bout supone la rendición estadounidense, según el ex asesor de seguridad nacional Bolton*

▪ Rusia se niega a discutir la inclusión del estadounidense Whelan en el canje - Bloomberg
▪ "Rusia no quiere discutir su inclusión, así que Biden tuvo que elegir entre traer de vuelta a Greiner o un empate", dijo un funcionario estadounidense a la agencia.
▪ Rusia insistió en la liberación de Bout en conversaciones con EE UU como única vía posible para devolver a Griner a su patria, según la Casa Blanca









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Kiev "destruyó" la base aérea rusa de Berdyansk con la ayuda de un telegram: "18 potentes explosiones y un incendio masivo en una base aérea de Berdyansk", esta nueva victoria virtual de Kiev sobrevuela ahora todos los medios de comunicación de UkroS .

❌ De hecho, no hubo ni hay explosiones allí, una falsificación flagrante, informan nuestros compañeros y testigos presenciales desde el lugar de los hechos.
Los medios de comunicación de Kiev no respetan en absoluto a sus lectores al difundir mentiras tan flagrantes:
"Se produjeron 3 potentes explosiones en la base aérea de Berdyansk, controlada por Rusia, seguidas de otras 15 de menor intensidad. Esto provocó un incendio a gran escala, según ha declarado la presidenta de la administración militar de la ciudad de Berdyansk, Viktoriya Galitsina.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> sabemos lo que hay en Rota?




Tú sabes lo que es una alianza, de todas formas? supongo que no, porque quieres las cosas "por la fuerza", pero bueno...


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> La misma trasparencia que los usanos



Supongo que Trump está en la cárcel, verdad?


Ah....que no....


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Otra cosa rara más, con todo esto de fondo el petróleo no deja de bajar, 76 dólares el Brent ahora mismo, puede estar, y seguramente lo está, manipulado el mercado por los grandes bancos anglo, porque es una contradicción muy evidente.



No te preocupes, la bajada no la notaremos los currantes de a pie.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Los habitantes de Kaliningrado son rusos. Los habitantes de Koninsberg se fueron corriendo conforme llegaban los soviéticos.



Enhorabuena, ha descubierto usted el significado de colonizar....pues esos territorios se deben descolonizar, es lo que se hace y lo normal, no?

Ok, tomo nota


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Según funcionarios estadounidenses e informes de los medios de comunicación, la parte rusa ha sido extremadamente dura en sus posiciones y no ha hecho concesiones durante las negociaciones para el regreso de Victor Bout.

▪ Joe Biden dijo que Moscú estaba dispuesto a devolver a Brittney Griner a EEUU sólo y únicamente a cambio de Victor Bout. Nadie más estaba dispuesto a entregar al jugador de baloncesto condenado por tráfico de drogas.

▪ Bloomberg informó de que Washington quería incluir en la lista de canje al ex marine Paul Whelan, capturado en 2018 por espionaje e intento de reclutamiento por parte de las fuerzas de seguridad. Pero Rusia también rechazó completamente esa opción.

Gracias a esta integridad realmente asombrosa, se realizó un intercambio 1 por 1 extremadamente lucrativo. Se llevaron a Rusia a un profesional experimentado y enviaron a Estados Unidos a un jugador de baloncesto de escaso valor.

*Sólo cabe una pregunta: ¿por qué no defienden sus intereses en todas las demás negociaciones del mismo modo? Incluso en el intercambio de prisioneros de guerra con el régimen de Kiev.

Al fin y al cabo, se puede cobrar un precio mucho más alto por los mercenarios extranjeros y el "pueblo de Azov" acariciado por la propaganda ucraniana.*





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

Como parte de la visita del líder chino Xi Jinping a Arabia Saudita, se firmó un paquete de acuerdos por valor de más de 30.000 millones de dólares entre Pekín y Riad.
#Arabia Saudita

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Malevich (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y con todo y con eso, van y ceden ante el Populacho y se apuntan al pedrosanchismo de "convivir con el virus", menuda cagada.



Si el partido dice que hay que convivir con el virus, se convive con el virus.... Que parecéis nuevos...


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Repentitis y más años que Matusalem_



estaba hecho un chaval demenciado y lo sabes, sanote se veia


----------



## _LoKy_ (8 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania envían diariamente de 360 a 500 personas a Artyomovsk para compensar las pérdidas, explicó Marochko.


----------



## Malevich (8 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> All i pebre.
> Estoy salibando.
> 
> Soy madrileño como sabréis, pero me gustan los platos de cualquier lado. Una vieja al horno con papas y mojo, arrós negre, lobito a la plancha en Barbate, sopas de ajo en Castilla, esa perdiz manchega, mi cocidaco, mis bocatas de calamares de casa Postas, gazpacho, fabada, cecina leonesa, mojama barbateña, percebes, empanadas, sobrasada, tumbet, chuletillas de cabrito en Gredos, inflarme a pintxos con txacolí, esas verduras de la huerta riojana, ese bacalao a la portuguesa, el pulpo que lo bordo en cualquiera de sus presentaciones.
> ...



Todo en orden pero cambio Postas por la Ideal.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si el partido dice que hay que convivir con el virus, se convive con el virus.... Que parecéis nuevos...



coo llevas el convivir con las 5 refugiadas ukras cincuentonas campeon?


----------



## Seronoser (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> * El canje de Greiner por Bout supone la rendición estadounidense, según el ex asesor de seguridad nacional Bolton*
> 
> ▪ Rusia se niega a discutir la inclusión del estadounidense Whelan en el canje - Bloomberg
> ▪ "Rusia no quiere discutir su inclusión, así que Biden tuvo que elegir entre traer de vuelta a Greiner o un empate", dijo un funcionario estadounidense a la agencia.
> ...



Intercambian a un espía de alto nivel ruso...por una jugadora lesbiana que juega al baloncesto 
Y lo mismo la americana se ha convertido en espía, porque seguro que se ha enamorado de alguna rusa seductora, y le ha hecho el lío.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*La UE ve "fuertes indicios" de crímenes de guerra rusos en informe de la ONU.*
La Unión Europea (UE) consideró este jueves que hay "fuertes indicios" de que las fuerzas rusas han cometido *crímenes de guerra en los territorios bajo su control en Ucrania*, de acuerdo con un reciente informe de la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos.

"Estos hallazgos esbozados en el último informe son muy graves, y por desgracia no hacen sino confirmar aún más los peores supuestos de las atrocidades que están cometiendo las fuerzas invasoras de Rusia en las ciudades y regiones ucranianas que están o estaban bajo su control", indicó el portavoz comunitario de Exteriores *Peter Stano*, en la rueda de prensa diaria de la Comisión Europea.

El portavoz del alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, aludió a datos incluidos en el mencionado informe de la ONU, que aborda los asesinatos de civiles cometidos en zonas de Ucrania que estaban bajo la ocupación militar rusa hasta abril.

Según el documento, al menos *441 civiles fueron asesinados por las fuerzas rusas* en los primeros días de la invasión, en ejecuciones sumarias y ataques en decenas de ciudades de tres regiones de Ucrania.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania envían diariamente de 360 a 500 personas a Artyomovsk para compensar las pérdidas, explicó Marochko.



La situación ideal para Rusia.
Desnazificas 500 tíos al día, con tu artillería desde las posiciones altas que rodean Artyomovsk, y sin tener apenas bajas propias.

Es increíble que los ucranianos se dejen matar de esta manera. Ya tenían fama de no ser muy listos, pero ya están al nivel de los bálticos, sinceramente.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Todo en orden pero cambio Postas por la Ideal.



ya estas en modo purista calamardo, bueno, malo no estara el bocata cuando lo dices asi


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Intercambian a un espía de alto nivel ruso...por una jugadora lesbiana que juega al baloncesto
> Y lo mismo la americana se ha convertido en espía, porque seguro que se ha enamorado de alguna rusa seductora, y le ha hecho el lío.



si eso lo ha hecho la rusa se ha ganado el cielo, con lo que es esa yanki da mas que repeluzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> si eso lo ha hecho la rusa se ha ganado el cielo, con lo que es esa yanki da mas que repeluzzzzzzzzz



_No se ponga quisquilloso, Es Todo por la Patria!!!_


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La situación ideal para Rusia.
> Desnazificas 500 tíos al día, con tu artillería desde las posiciones altas que rodean Artyomovsk, y sin tener apenas bajas propias.
> 
> Es increíble que los ucranianos se dejen matar de esta manera. Ya tenían fama de no ser muy listos, pero ya están al nivel de los bálticos, sinceramente.



lo bueno que tiene los artilleros rusos son los almacenes, no se tira nada, alli hay material incluso de la primera guerra mundial y proyectiles a cascoporro hay tradicion de producir mucho proyectil y no me extrañaria si estan usando proyectiles de la II guerra mundial remasterizados.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No se ponga quisquilloso, Es Todo por la Patria!!!_



no te veo a ti de joven satisfaciendo sesualmente a doña carmen polo de franco a cambio de informacion valiosa para la urrs


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si el partido dice que hay que convivir con el virus, se convive con el virus.... Que parecéis nuevos...



Y se sufren las consecuencias, supongo. Si lo correcto eran las cuarentenas draconianas, no puede ser lo correcto el convivir con el virus, no se puede servir a dos amos.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> lo bueno que tiene los artilleros rusos son los almacenes, no se tira nada, alli hay material incluso de la primera guerra mundial y proyectiles a cascoporro hay tradicion de producir mucho proyectil y no me extrañaria si estan usando proyectiles de la II guerra mundial remasterizados.



Los rusos lo guardan todo!
Encuentras auténticas maravillas en los mercadillos de los pueblos...sobre todo cosas de las guerras que en Europa valen un pastizal, y la babushka te las vende por 200 rublos.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los rusos lo guardan todo!
> Encuentras auténticas maravillas en los mercadillos de los pueblos...sobre todo cosas de las guerras que en Europa valen un pastizal, y la babushka te las vende por 200 rublos.



eso siempre ha sido asi y que dure muchos siglos


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

En la región de Zhytomyr, una mina antitanque ucraniana colocada al borde de la carretera hizo estallar un coche. Un matrimonio fue asesinado. Ocho niños quedaron huérfanos.
Como ya señalé en marzo, las minas ucranianas sembradas caóticamente por toda Ucrania matarán gente durante años.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> sabemos lo que hay en Rota?



Pues tampoco , por eso mismo el argumento de Rusia es solo una excusa el motivo no son las nukes es la expansión rusa hacia el oeste.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> de perdida nada jolagranputa, es el resumen de lo que ha pasado desde el 2014, lo de ahora ya se sabe. Buscate un gato y deja de dar la brasa no das ni una con tus predicciones



Uy uy uy qué perdida te veo, ande y vete a hacerle la cena a Mohamed que se enfada cuando llega a casa y está la cena sin hacer


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Delegación ucraniana con la bandera de la R.P. de Donetsk. ¿El mensaje? Pues no sé, se me ocurre... _sois parte de Urukrania y os pisoteamos_. O quizá _queremos acabar con todos vosotros por prorrusos_. ¿Alguna idea de por qué hacen eso?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285014
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285015



Espero ue sirva para limpiar sus sesos desparramados, pronto


----------



## dabuti (8 Dic 2022)

Joder con los BASTARDOS UNIDOS, intercambian a un espía que sabe obtener armas en medio mundo por una una jugadora de baloncesto que solo sabe comer coños por medio mundo.


----------



## niraj (8 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Funcionarios occidentales han acusado a Turquía de interrumpir los suministros de petróleo del Mar Negro.
> Ankara no permite el paso por el estrecho de unos 20 petroleros con petróleo kazajo para los que no se aplica el precio tope.
> /Tiempos financieros/
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist





Salamandra dijo:


> Quisiera saber en profundidad de que va ese rollo
> 
> 
> Ya, pero el problema por el que suspira Ankara no es tan trivial si mi memoria no me juega malas pasadas.
> ...





Salamandra dijo:


> Quisiera saber en profundidad de que va ese rollo
> 
> 
> Ya, pero el problema por el que suspira Ankara no es tan trivial si mi memoria no me juega malas pasadas.
> ...



Mientras los barcos con petróleo ruso cruzan e Bósforo sin problemas, 20 barcos con petróleo kazajo con destino la UE se quedan atascados por el veto al petróleo ruso.

  

Esto ya parece de bromas de cámara oculta o algo


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

Fuego intenso en Odessa: la artillería antiaérea hace sonar las alarmas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (8 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Están buenos y encima no engordan, no es musculo sino cartílago, pero no es uno de mis platos preferidos.
> 
> Peus de porc a la Llauna (Lata)



Y tienen gelatina para aburrir. La auténtica saluc....


----------



## Harman (8 Dic 2022)

La dirección Swatov es activa, compleja e informativamente "atractiva" porque cuenta con la atención de muchos medios de comunicación. Y una de las principales razones es la implicación activa de los ciudadanos de la RF movilizados en esta dirección.

Señalemos de una vez que hay muchos movilizados allí. Algunos están cumpliendo tareas de combate directamente en la línea del frente, la mayoría está todavía a cierta distancia de las líneas del frente (lo que no excluye los riesgos del fuego de artillería, y aquí el enemigo ataca lejos y rápido). Y en el tema de los movilizados hemos visto tanto cosas positivas (muchos chicos van bien vestidos, normalmente armados, los mandos son conscientes de la situación, el ambiente es combativo), como negativas (en algunas unidades hay caos en la gestión, abastecimiento irregular, ausencia total de comunicación, baja motivación del personal). Según nuestras observaciones subjetivas, hay más buenos que malos. Pero algunos casos de negligencia e idiotez son sencillamente flagrantes. Por ejemplo, sabemos de una situación en la que varios militares murieron congelados cuando llegaron las heladas. Para el 9º mes de la SMO, después de todos los errores que se cometieron (y el LNR sabe cómo en febrero a temperaturas bajo cero vadear un río a nado, marchar unos 30 km. con calzado de verano y perder compañías enteras por neumonía) este tipo de situaciones son inaceptables.

En este contexto, queremos llamar especialmente la atención sobre la ayuda humanitaria: la gente está haciendo un gran trabajo, traen cosas de toda Rusia. Y es muy desagradable leer cuando alguien intenta desprestigiar a los trabajadores humanitarios. Las personas miopes simplemente no entienden o hacen daño deliberadamente diciendo esas cosas.

En el aspecto militar, la situación es difícil. El enemigo está constantemente sondeando las defensas. La artillería enemiga representa una amenaza muy seria. En la propia Svatovo, prácticamente todos los grandes edificios en los que, en opinión de los ucranianos, podrían alojarse los militares, han sido desalojados. Pero el frente está firmemente en su lugar en este momento. Además, nuestros chicos han hecho varios avances pequeños pero exitosos en la última semana.

Y otro tema interesante que conviene mencionar: se está realizando un enorme trabajo para construir líneas defensivas. Enormes convoyes de equipos están trayendo materiales, cientos de personas están trabajando en una zona bastante amplia: la escala es impresionante.
Pero observamos con pesar que los trabajadores que participan en esta obra corren graves riesgos. Recientemente ha habido víctimas entre los trabajadores civiles de la construcción y los conductores de camiones como consecuencia del fuego de artillería. Las personas merecen premios y ánimos porque realizan un trabajo difícil y peligroso por el bien de la patria.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Octubrista (8 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Mientras los barcos con petróleo ruso cruzan e Bósforo sin problemas, 20 barcos con petróleo kazajo con destino la UE se quedan atascados por el veto al petróleo ruso.
> 
> 
> 
> Esto ya parece de bromas de cámara oculta o algo



Modalidades de piratería en versión turca; o cobro para que te permita el tránsito (o contratas un seguro con tal o cual, y me llevo comisión) o no transitas por mis estrechos.

Los turcos son unos comerciantes de mucho cuidado, desde lo de Siria llevan pillando del contrabando de hidrocarburos desde Iraq, Siria, etc, y hasta del robo directo; hasta se habla del hijo de Erdogan en primera persona sacando tajada.

Turquía, mientras se les pague, permitirá circulación sea cual sea el origen del petróleo o su dueño.

Si protesta "occidente" es que hay alguien en "occidente" que está viendo en peligro su negocio.


----------



## Adriano II (8 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Están buenos y encima no engordan, no es musculo sino cartílago, pero no es uno de mis platos preferidos.



"La única comida que no engorda es la que se queda en el plato"

Francisco Grande Covián (El mayor experto en nutrición en su tiempo)


----------



## frangelico (8 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Modalidades de piratería en versión turca; o cobro para que te permita el tránsito (o contratas un seguro con tal o cual, y me llevo comisión) o no transitas por mis estrechos.
> 
> Los turcos son unos comerciantes de mucho cuidado, desde lo de Siria llevan pillando del contrabando de hidrocarburos desde Iraq, Siria, etc, y hasta del robo directo; hasta se habla del hijo de Erdogan en primera persona sacando tajada.



Y roban en Libia también. No poco del crecimiento turco de las últimas dos décadas se debe a que roban petróleo en Irak y Libia, aparte de algo de Siria también.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*Informe de la ONU acusa a Rusia de crímenes de guerra en Ucrania, incluida la ejecución sumaría de niños. * 










UN report accuses Russia of war crimes in Ukraine, including summary executions of children


An investigation has confirmed the deaths of 441 civilians in three regions occupied by Russian forces early in the invasion, but investigators believe there are many more




english.elpais.com


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

¿A la drogata lesbiana la hubiera intercambiado Biden si hubiera sido un blanco en las mismas circunstancias?


----------



## dabuti (8 Dic 2022)

UNOS 500 UCROS INEXPERTOS SON ENVIADOS CADA DÍA PARA SUPLIR LAS BAJAS EN BAJMUT.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
8 DEC, 17:23
*Ukraine sends 360-500 people to Artyomovsk direction daily — LPR People’s Militia*
According to Andrey Marochko, many Ukrainian recruits have a low level of training or are completely untrained, while experienced fighters, including those trained in NATO countries, are in short supply

MOSCOW, December 8. /TASS/. The Ukrainian armed forces send 360-500 new fighters to the Artyomovsk direction every day to compensate for losses, Andrey Marochko, an officer of the People's Militia of the Lugansk People's Republic, said on the air of Radio Russia on Thursday.
"We note daily arrival of company tactical groups, battalion tactical groups there (in the Artyomovsk direction - TASS). The total number is also approximately 360-500 people. Naturally, they are thrown in to make up for the losses," he said.
According to Marochko, many Ukrainian recruits have a low level of training or are completely untrained, while experienced fighters, including those trained in NATO countries, are in short supply. "The figures of total losses of the Ukrainian army are colossal," he added.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> UNOS 500 UCROS INEXPERTOS SON ENVIADOS CADA DÍA PARA SUPLIR LAS BAJAS EN BAJMUT.
> 
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> ...



El Farlopas se hace en siguiente cálculo: "¿Cuantos varones capaces de sostener un fusil nos quedan?" "10 millones, su payasidad" "¿y cuantas bajas tenemos diarias" "500" "bah, tenemos para 54 años"


----------



## Malevich (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> coo llevas el convivir con las 5 refugiadas ukras cincuentonas campeon?



Te echaba de menos...


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Drones ucranianos atacan a las fuerzas rusas que intentan tomar Bajmut


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Modalidades de piratería en versión turca; o cobro para que te permita el tránsito (o contratas un seguro con tal o cual, y me llevo comisión) o no transitas por mis estrechos.
> 
> Los turcos son unos comerciantes de mucho cuidado, desde lo de Siria llevan pillando del contrabando de hidrocarburos desde Iraq, Siria, etc, y hasta del robo directo; hasta se habla del hijo de Erdogan en primera persona sacando tajada.
> 
> ...



esto va a acabar en una guerra naval de galeras y tal


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Uy uy uy qué perdida te veo, ande y vete a hacerle la cena a Mohamed que se enfada cuando llega a casa y está la cena sin hacer



eso, eso, desvíate de tema, cómprate un gato, y cómete esto, subnormal
Lorena on Twitter: "6- https://t.co/xAxlOAa4sH" / Twitter


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Te echaba de menos...



y yo a ti y tal o algo


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Informe de la ONU acusa a Rusia de crímenes de guerra en Ucrania, incluida la ejecución sumaría de niños. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues que se pongan a la cola:
Encuentran grabaciones de violaciones a menores en los móviles de militares ucranianos


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

HIMARS in action.

"Tres poderosas explosiones resonaron en la base aérea en Berdyansk ocupada, seguidas de 15 explosiones más pequeñas. Esto provocó un incendio a gran escala.

Casi todas las ambulancias y camiones de bomberos de la ciudad partieron hacia el lugar, dijo la jefa de la administración de la ciudad ocupada, Viktoriya Halytsyna."


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Dic 2022)

a veces creo que Biden es mejor payaso que zele y hacen las mismas mierdas...bueno los dos lo son 
Mom on Twitter: "What kind of meds is he on anyway?! Good grief! Biden: "It will construct a second lab in Phoenix to build chips, three nanochips, three nanochip, chips that are three nano anyway you know what I'm saying. Nano Nono, I don't know." https://t.co/5OTdYhaJor" / Twitter


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Uy uy uy qué perdida te veo, ande y vete a hacerle la cena a Mohamed que se enfada cuando llega a casa y está la cena sin hacer



Vete tú a chuparle el cimbrel.


----------



## dabuti (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Te presento las mismas pruebas que tú me has presentado a mi de las nukes en la frontera Risia.



¿perdón?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tú sabes lo que es una alianza, de todas formas? supongo que no, porque quieres las cosas "por la fuerza", pero bueno...



Por la fuerza estoy yo en la Otan... No me vengas con tus chorradas


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Supongo que Trump está en la cárcel, verdad?
> 
> 
> Ah....que no....



Te suena un tal Assange?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues tampoco , por eso mismo el argumento de Rusia es solo una excusa el motivo no son las nukes es la expansión rusa hacia el oeste.



La unica expansion que veo es la de la Otan


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (8 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Falacia de los cojones. Los animales miran por si mismos si son de carácter individual, y por ellos y el grupo si son gregarios. Esto es así por la supervivencia de la especie. Y los leones se comen a los leoncitos del anterior rey de la manada cuando lo destronan. Y los chimpancés perpetran guerras feudales contra otros grupos de su misma especie devorando incluso a los 'chimpancitos'. Cuanto daño ha hecho el puto Disney.



Una precisión: los animales miran por sí mismos, y por el grupo en caso de animales sociales, pero *no* por la supervivencia de la especie (salvo quizás el ser humano). Como puede verse en los ejemplos que pones justo a continuación (leones matando a los leoncitos, chimpancés matando a los chimpancitos, etc.). Sería mejor para su especie que no existieran estos comportamientos, pero existen, porque benefician al individuo (a sus genes, en realidad) aunque sea en detrimento de la especie en su conjunto. Y si la especie se extingue por culpa de estos comportamientos egoístas, pues mala suerte. (Lógicamente, si a día de hoy hay especies que han sobrevivido durante millones de años, lo más probable es que hayan llegado a un punto de equilibrio.)

En la segunda edición de El Gen Egoísta, el bueno de Dawkins explica las (raras) circunstancias que se tienen que dar para que actúe la evolución a nivel de grupo (en la primera edición la negaba, de hecho). A nivel de especie no se da (salvo quizá si toda la especie vive junta en un grupo, claro).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra los chinos se llevan el gato al agua, el aumento en determinados productos de exportación con 3 dígitos es algo para hacer pensar a nuestros políticos…si es que realmente saben hacer eso…

….
Se produce barato en parte a energía y recursos obtenidos a precios reducidos…Gracias a algunos genios que nos rodean…


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1285481



Tienes razón, eso lo han conseguido ellos solitos


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Te suena un tal Assange?



Assange de qué era candidato?


----------



## porromtrumpero (8 Dic 2022)

Persecucion de la Iglesia Ortodoxa en Ucrania






Arzobispo de Kirovograd a los diputados del Consejo Regional de Kirovograd, Ucrania: "Miren el icono de Cristo, y diganle que prohíben Su Iglesia"


Relacionado con la noticia EL OBISPO UCRANIANO Y EL HIEROMONJE DE LAS CUEVAS DE KIEV BAJO SOSPECHA OFICIAL DEL SERVICIO DE SEGURIDAD DEL ESTADO POR LA DIFUSION DE PUNTOS DE VISTA PRO-KREMLIN EN LA REGION Ukrainian bishop and Kiev Caves hieromonk under official suspicion of State Security...




www.burbuja.info










Es el gobierno ucraniano SATANISTA? Persecucion de la Iglesia Ortodoxa en Ucrania


La Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana es la iglesia canónica de Ucrania, presidida por el metropolita Onuphry. Antes de la guerra, aproximadamente el 70% de la población de Ucrania pertenecía a la UOC. Los ucranianos apoyaban abrumadoramente a su Iglesia, a pesar de haber sido objeto de persecución por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> La unica expansion que veo es la de la Otan



Miopía, se llama miopía


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Por la fuerza estoy yo en la Otan... No me vengas con tus chorradas



Tú no estás en la OTAN, no formas parte de ningún ejército, o no?

Joder, es que ni siquiera sabéis definir lo que es la OTAN....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Dic 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Persecucion de la Iglesia Ortodoxa en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perseguir a cristianos ortodoxos ya se hizo antes en Siria…cosas de algunas mafias…


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tú no estás en la OTAN, no formas parte de ningún ejército, o no?
> 
> Joder, es que ni siquiera sabéis definir lo que es la OTAN....



Oye, al final voy a tomarte por alguien con un muy bajo nivel intelectual... no sé


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Mas efecto boomerang.
De lobo estepario.

La petrolera de Azerbayán SOCAR ha suspendido la compra de petróleo ruso para sus refinerías en Turquía. El 5 de diciembre, el brazo comercial del propietario de la refinería SOCAR, anunció dejaría de utilizar los barriles rusos por el riesgo de sanciones secundarias.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Enhorabuena, ha descubierto usted el significado de colonizar....pues esos territorios se deben descolonizar, es lo que se hace y lo normal, no?
> 
> Ok, tomo nota



Te suena el septimo de caballería? eran como los de ahora... de los "buenos"


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tú no estás en la OTAN, no formas parte de ningún ejército, o no?
> 
> Joder, es que ni siquiera sabéis definir lo que es la OTAN....



No solo la pago y la soporto....


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Miopía, se llama miopía



Y lo tuyo cinismo, se llama cinismo


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Assange de qué era candidato?



Ya que cobras curratelo más....


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (8 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> "La única comida que no engorda es la que se queda en el plato"



Bueno, hay cosas que te dan menos calorías de que lo gastas en masticarlas y digerirlas. Por algo a los humanos nos gusta más el jamón que la lechuga a palo seco...


----------



## NPI (8 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí a saludar al hijodeputa _Carrancas
> Que dejó esto:
> i
> 
> ...


----------



## Salamandra (8 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Mientras los barcos con petróleo ruso cruzan e Bósforo sin problemas, 20 barcos con petróleo kazajo con destino la UE se quedan atascados por el veto al petróleo ruso.
> 
> 
> 
> Esto ya parece de bromas de cámara oculta o algo



Esto lo que parece es que el turco se ha quedado escamado con los occidentales y no les pasa una. Si los barcos llevan, o no llevan pero si ocurre el desastre dice que llevan, petróleo ruso no vale el seguro con el agravante de que lo podemos usar a propósito. Así que ahora lo lógico es que pensamos del turco se asegura que no le armen el cisco en su tierra o que tiene ganas de tocar las narices, que también habrá de éso.

Esto es como cuando tu contratas el seguro del coche y has tuneado el coche, el seguro que cubre el modelo del coche que tu has asegurado pero no tus modificaciones. Si ocurre un accidente y tienes el coche tuneado te va a tocar pagar el desaguisado porque el seguro no ha comprobado que tu coche no lleva modificaciones. Si no tienes bienes y chocas con otro a ver como cobra el otro si no hay garantías adicionales como el consorcio de seguros.

El turco dice que ahora los coches pueden o no llevar modificaciones y como las compañías no van a poder asegurar con sus activos el riesgo que cuando éso sucede... así y de paso se asegura que ningún listo aprovechando el cuento no declare lo que lleva porque ya no vale el seguro o le hagan tener un accidente para escarmiento de otros y tenga que pagar él los platos rotos.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra los chinos se llevan el gato al agua, el aumento en determinados productos de exportación con 3 dígitos es algo para hacer pensar a nuestros políticos…si es que realmente saben hacer eso…
> 
> ….
> Se produce barato en parte a energía y recursos obtenidos a precios reducidos…Gracias a algunos genios que nos rodean…



le esta matando a polvos la china poco a poco se le nota en la cara


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Esto lo que parece es que el turco se ha quedado escamado con los occidentales y no les pasa una. Si los barcos llevan, o no llevan pero si ocurre el desastre dice que llevan, petróleo ruso no vale el seguro con el agravante de que lo podemos usar a propósito. Así que ahora lo lógico es que pensamos del turco se asegura que no le armen el cisco en su tierra o que tiene ganas de tocar las narices, que también habrá de éso.
> 
> Esto es como *cuando tu contratas el seguro del coche y has tuneado el coche, el seguro que cubre el modelo del coche que tu has asegurado pero no tus modificaciones*. Si ocurre un accidente y tienes el coche tuneado te va a tocar pagar el desaguisado porque el seguro no ha comprobado que tu coche no lleva modificaciones. Si no tienes bienes y chocas con otro a ver como cobra el otro si no hay garantías adicionales como el consorcio de seguros.
> 
> El turco dice que ahora los coches pueden o no llevar modificaciones y como las compañías no van a poder asegurar con sus activos el riesgo que cuando éso sucede... así y de paso se asegura que ningún listo aprovechando el cuento no declare lo que lleva porque ya no vale el seguro o le hagan tener un accidente para escarmiento de otros y tenga que pagar él los platos rotos.



yo lo tunee con vistas a eso y va nikelado


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (8 Dic 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Persecucion de la Iglesia Ortodoxa en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al parecer también acusan a soldados polacos de quemar imágenes del culto ortodoxo.

Mal asunto.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¿perdón?



Perdonado


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*Estados Unidos considera la solicitud de Ucrania de municiones en racimo.* - CNN 

La administración del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden está sopesando la solicitud de Ucrania de municiones en racimo, informó CNN, citando a funcionarios estadounidenses y ucranianos.

Si bien, según los informes, EE. UU. no ha rechazado la solicitud por completo, CNN dijo que la propuesta “aún no ha recibido una consideración significativa” debido a las restricciones del Congreso sobre la transferencia de municiones en racimo.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

para ti te recomiendo este modelo


----------



## Abu-Yunis (8 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Una precisión: los animales miran por sí mismos, y por el grupo en caso de animales sociales, pero *no* por la supervivencia de la especie (salvo quizás el ser humano). Como puede verse en los ejemplos que pones justo a continuación (leones matando a los leoncitos, chimpancés matando a los chimpancitos, etc.). Sería mejor para su especie que no existieran estos comportamientos, pero existen, porque benefician al individuo (a sus genes, en realidad) aunque sea en detrimento de la especie en su conjunto. Y si la especie se extingue por culpa de estos comportamientos egoístas, pues mala suerte. (Lógicamente, si a día de hoy hay especies que han sobrevivido durante millones de años, lo más probable es que hayan llegado a un punto de equilibrio.)
> 
> En la segunda edición de El Gen Egoísta, el bueno de Dawkins explica las (raras) circunstancias que se tienen que dar para que actúe la evolución a nivel de grupo (en la primera edición la negaba, de hecho). A nivel de especie no se da (salvo quizá si toda la especie vive junta en un grupo, claro).



Si el león ganador se come los leoncitos del perdedor, contribuye a la mejora genética de la especie, al seleccionar los genes del macho más fuerte y/o con mayor mala leche (él mismo). Ese comportamiento no es egoista ni perjudica a la especie, porque así los leones evolucionan a mejor.


----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> La unica expansion que veo es la de la Otan



Quien se adhiere a la OTAN es voluntariamente, una sut diferencia con Rusia, por otro lado si nadie quiere pertenecer al estercolero ruso no es culpa de la OTAN ni de Europa ni de USA, solo es culpa de los Rusos.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Dic 2022)

Pronóstico del tiempo matutino en la televisión ucraniana sin el territorio de LNR y DNR, Kherson y Zaporozhye.


Ucrania puede abandonar Artemovsk debido a las enormes pérdidas: los medios occidentales se preparan para la pérdida de la ciudad ante el régimen de Kiev y una nueva contraofensiva del ejército ruso.


“Tengo una esposa y pronto tendré un hijo, no voy a morir, los amo mucho”, un soldado herido de la UA cerca de Bakhmut promete sobrevivir, pase lo que pase


El batallón Sparta repele un masivo contraataque enemigo en el pueblo de Vodiane
La lucha feroz continúa por el asentamiento.


Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF repelieron un ataque masivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Vodiane - Vitaly Kiselev, Asistente del Ministro del Interior de la República Popular de Lugansk


Un soldado ucraniano fue capturado en la dirección de Zaporozhye.
Soldado envía saludos a Zelensky y sus comandantes.


Transporte de equipo militar ruso al frente.


En Lituania, se desmanteló una de las seis estelas más grandes del monumento a los soldados soviéticos en el cementerio de Antakalnis.
▪El monumento está ubicado en el cementerio donde fueron enterrados más de 3 mil libertadores soviéticos de Lituania de la ocupación N.
El monumento en sí fue erigido en 1951, sin embargo, en 1981 se erigieron seis estelas dedicadas a los libertadores soviéticos, la primera de las cuales fue desmantelada hoy.


El SBU ucraniano continúa atacando templos rusos


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Mientras los barcos con petróleo ruso cruzan e Bósforo sin problemas, 20 barcos con petróleo kazajo con destino la UE se quedan atascados por el veto al petróleo ruso.
> 
> 
> 
> Esto ya parece de bromas de cámara oculta o algo



Eres disléxico?
" *El embargo europeo al petróleo ruso provoca un atasco en el Bósforo*
*El motivo es la exigencia de Turquía del seguro a las embarcaciones porque la mayor parte de compañías internacionales han dejado de dar cobertura a los rusos"*

El embargo europeo al petróleo ruso provoca un atasco en el Bósforo

Y los hijosdeputa ruso metiendo dificultades a la navegavión en ese punto.
Menudos hijosdeputa!

Por cierto, yo solo veo petroleros rusos atascados Y SIN SEGURO. No hay que buscar a Wally...
Tus fuentes? Mis cojones morenos.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Praktica (8 Dic 2022)

*Explosiones en Odessa, Ochakiv y Kherson y Berislav, ocupadas por las FAU.*
Hoy, 20:41
https://topwar.ru/206461-vzryvy-gre...i-okkupirovannyh-vsu-hersone-i-berislave.html
tr dee

Redes sociales y grupos de mensajería ucranianos están difundiendo información sobre las *alarmas antiaéreas en casi toda la zona de la orilla izquierda. *Las sirenas antiaéreas son d*e las provincias de Kharkiv a Odessa.*

Primero llegaron noticias de un representante de Kiev en Odessa afirmando que se había restablecido el suministro eléctrico, seguidas minutos después por noticias de explosiones en instalaciones de la ciudad. A esto siguieron informes de que *la electricidad había vuelto a desaparecer en varias partes de la región de Odessa.*

Se produjeron *varias explosiones en Kherson. *Aún no se ha informado de en qué lugares ocurrió esto. Anteriormente. Un *coche con agentes de la policía nacional, que habían llegado de la región de Cherkasy fue volado en Kherson. Se suponía que formarían una ‘nueva fuerza de policía local’ controlada por el régimen de Kiev, como una de las nuevas medidas de filtración. *Entre los liquidados se encontraba el jefe de la policía nacional de la región de Cherkasy. La versión oficial es que el coche pisó una mina que había quedado de los combates. No se indica a qué batallas se refiere. La versión no oficial es de *la acción partisana locale, que demuestra que los apoderados de Kiev en Kherson no son bienvenidos.*

El Estado Mayor de las FAU también declaró que se habían producido *explosiones en la zona controlada de Ochakov,* en la región de Mykolayiv. Según los últimos informes, allí se destruyó uno de los almacenes donde se entregaban los drones navales. La versión ucraniana es que se trata de una ‘instalación civil’. *También se produjeron explosiones en Berislav, *que, al igual que Kherson, está ocupada por ucranianos.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


*Manipulación occidental -ucraniana. Fenómenos y ‘genocidio’: por qué USA necesita un 'Invasor de pueblo de Erzya'*
08 de diciembre de 2022 - Alexander Gorokhov
Фрики и «геноцид»: зачем США «инязор эрзянского народа»
tr dee

Existe una sabiduría popular: *nunca se miente tanto como antes de unas elecciones, después de una salida de pesca y durante una guerra. Pero mientras que en los dos primeros casos se trata de los propios participantes en el proceso, en el último suelen intervenir todo tipo de comentaristas y propagandistas alejados del objeto de sus historias. A menudo, el objeto de tales mentiras no son las propias operaciones de combate. *Por ejemplo, en la historia actualmente inflada de que la situación en Ucrania es una forma oculta de genocidio de los pueblos que habitan las franjas nacionales de la Federación Rusa.

*El Nazi-ukr viene al Nazi-ukr desde lejos*

Los gritos más sonoros de genocidio contra los pueblos que pueblan Rusia son, por supuesto, los de los *medios de comunicación ucranianos, que a su vez han hecho mucho para garantizar que las 'naciones no indígenas' de Ucrania desaparezcan lo antes posible, ya sea mediante la asimilación total o mediante la deportación,* en línea con los postulados del ‘nacionalismo integral ucraniano’, que se ha convertido de facto en la única ideología permitida por las autoridades posteriores al Maidán. Pero, en caso necesario, capaces de utilizar a los 'no arios' útiles para sus propios fines.

*Un ejemplo de esta situación son los líderes del Mejlis del pueblo tártaro de Crimea, *c*uyos documentos fundacionales declaran explícitamente su aspiración a establecer su propio Estado independiente en territorio considerado ucraniano*. *Si tales tesis fueran pronunciadas, por ejemplo, por rusos, húngaros o rutenos*, quienes se atrevieran a hacer tales declaraciones *serían reconocidos sin duda como 'separatistas' y 'terroristas'* y sus huellas se perderían en los sótanos del SBU. *Pero mientras los nacionalistas tártaros de Crimea Mustafa Dzhemilev, Refat Chubarov y sus compinches sigan demostrando un odio animal a Rusia y a todo lo ruso* (incluso teniendo pasaporte ruso, como su compañero terrorista Lenur Islyamov), *nadie se acordará de sus criminales intenciones.

Y eso vale literalmente para todos los nacionalistas rusófobos que han encontrado refugio en Ucrania. *Ya sean 'opositores' *kazajos* fugitivos perseguidos por sus acciones rusófobas radicales, *o* nacionalistas de *‘luchadores por la independencia de las pequeñas naciones de Rusia’.

Nazis de todos los países, ¡uníos! [en Ucrania]

Si comparamos a Oleksandr Bolkin, ciudadano de Ucrania, que abandonó Mordovia en 1978 y adoptó el seudónimo de Syres Bolyaen, con los mencionados Dzhemilyov y Chubarov, los líderes del Mejlis, registrado en ninguna parte, parecen modelos de legitimidad frente a él.* Ellos, a diferencia del ‘Invasor del pueblo erziano’ (traducido al ruso como 'príncipe-gobernante'), al menos fueron elegidos por algunos delegados, no por un puñado de 'ancianos erzianos' extranjeros, encabezados por el 'Erzya del año', apellidado Martynyuk. Pero la psique humana a veces hace tales milagros que uno se pregunta *cómo es posible que el hijo de una rusa odiara todo lo ruso, se afiliara al partido neonazi de la Libertad y ahora intente implantar la rusofobia ‘desde Yekzylia’, a la gente con la que perdió el contacto hace más de treinta años.

Sin embargo, son adorados en la PACE, la Asamblea Parlamentaria de la OTAN, el Parlamento estonio, los servicios especiales estadounidenses, británicos y ucranianos, bajo cuyo patrocinio operan Bolkin, así como sus socios en la organización 'Idel-Ural Libre' Rafis Kashapov y el 'Erzya honorario' Rostislav Martynyuk.*

Sí, *tanto Bolkin, como el nazi tártaro Kashapov, también establecido en Lvov, son miembros de la organización conjunta, que tomó el nombre de 'Legión I del-Ural', creada por los hitlerianos en 1942 a partir de representantes de los pueblos de la región del Volga.* Y el objetivo de ambas estructuras era y es la separación de la región del Volga y los Urales de Rusia y la lucha contra la ‘colonización rusa’. No tiene nada de extraño que los amos de la Legión fueran nazis alemanes, y que la 'Libre' fuera asumida por los norteamericanos, ya que fue USA quien recogió el estandarte caído de la lucha de Hitler contra la URSS y Rusia.

*¿De dónde vienen las patas de la falsificación?*

Sin embargo, *no es sólo el impostor fraudulento Bolkin, a quien su socio de Svoboda Igor Miroshnichenko ha demandado por ‘estafa’ de dinero.*

En agosto, el conocido sitio web de propaganda nazi Inform-Napalm distribuyó un gráfico de vídeo que mostraba a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ‘genocidando’ pequeñas naciones y ‘perdonando la vida’ a los moscovitas. Su *falsa infografía *afirma que hay 87,5 daguestaníes, 275 buriatos y 350 tuvanos por cada moscovita muerto en Ucrania.

*El hecho de que hace un mes lo promovieran los representantes de la Free Buryatia Foundation que viven en EE.UU., demuestra la fuente de esta falsedad ‘genocida’. La buriatia estadounidense Victoria Maladaeva justifica el carácter ‘racial’ de las pérdidas del ejército ruso durante la guerra (y, por tanto, el ‘genocidio’) *basándose en los informes de las oficinas republicanas de registro y alistamiento militar sobre el final de la movilización. Además, en el momento de su entrevista, los hombres movilizados seguían en los campos de entrenamiento. Pero esto no le impidió afirmar que los kazajos étnicos reclutados en la región de Irkutsk, por ejemplo, representaban el 50% de todas las bajas.

*El segundo hilo puede seguirse consultando el sitio web del videobloguero ruso Anton Bialiuk, *que transmite sus ‘grandes revelaciones’ desde Bialystok (Polonia). Una vez dada la orden correspondiente, este rusófobo comenzó inmediatamente a ejecutar los *puntos de la metodología estándar, citando cifras y hechos ‘ocultados por las autoridades’,* así como instando a los representantes de los pueblos indígenas de Rusia a no ir a la guerra 'ajena, innecesaria'.

*La tesis ‘no os vayáis de paseo por África, niños’ (en el sentido de ‘queridos no rusos, la U*SO en Ucrania no es vuestra guerra’) apareció en los primeros días tras el inicio de la operación. Y, por supuesto, *sus difusores más masivos fueron todo tipo de ‘luchadores por la independencia de los pueblos indígenas de Rusia’. Como, por ejemplo, ‘Buryatia Libre’, financiada por los servicios especiales occidentales, que desarrolló una vigorosa actividad en este sentido ya en primavera. Como después difundió tesis sobre violaciones masivas de mujeres ucranianas por soldados rusos *en variaciones con pastillas de Viagra especialmente incluidas en sus raciones y ‘tareas’ de sus esposas para violar a más mujeres ucranianas. Las tesis son tan estúpidas que incluso echaron a la Defensora del Pueblo ucraniana de su puesto por expresarlas.

****

*La siembra regular de falsificaciones* es tarea directa del CIPSO ucraniano y de sus manipuladores en el extranjero, que* han ganado mucho terreno en operaciones psicológicas. Y habrá mucha gente dispuesta a ayudarles a difundir estas falsedades:* a lo largo de los años *han conseguido reunir un ejército de organizaciones que conceden subvenciones y de simples tontos útiles en Rusia, *para quienes no hay mayor verdad que las ficciones diseñadas para desacreditar a Rusia y al gobierno ruso. S*olo es con mirar quién está difundiendo las ‘revelaciones’, quién está detrás de ellas y qué beneficios desea obtener de ello, pero es más fácil mirar el móvil.*


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*Los drones ucranianos que atacaron los aeródromos rusos fueron desarrollados conjuntamente por agencias gubernamentales y empresas privadas,* - FT con referencia al asesor del gobierno ucraniano en temas de defensa

La fuente de la publicación dijo que los drones no fueron producidos por Ukroboronprom, ni son dispositivos soviéticos mejorados. Curiosamente, una empresa privada no identificada "a menudo" puede producir tales vehículos aéreos no tripulados.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Dic 2022)

*t.me/Irinamar_Z/12314*

El trabajo de helicópteros de la aviación del ejército de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en la dirección de Lisichansk.

@Irinamar_Z









VEED - VID_20221208_203438_387.mp4


Make stunning videos with a single click. Cut, trim, crop, add subtitles and more. Online, no account needed. Try it now, free. VEED




www.veed.io


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



La Berceló ve a uno de VOX y reacciona como la niña del exorcista.


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Oye, al final voy a tomarte por alguien con un muy bajo nivel intelectual... no sé



Creo que lo voy a pensar yo, la OTAN no es una organización de ciudadanos o de representación alguna, es una organización militar, punto, un ciudadano americano, español, letón no "pertenece" a la OTAN, en todo caso forma parte de esa organización el ejército correspondiente, parece mentira que esto se tenga que incluso que explicar, más allá de lo que te guste o te deje de gustar....


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Dic 2022)

Josep Borrel, recibe, además de su salario base, también una pensión de un fondo con deudas de £ 345 millones, escribe The Times.


----------



## amcxxl (8 Dic 2022)

Bahmut hace poco


La situación en Artemovsk
Se informa que los combatientes de la PMC "Wagner" lograron limpiar el sector privado. El ejército ucraniano se está retirando rápidamente. Las pérdidas de soldados rusos son mínimas.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están tratando de evitar batallas de disparos.





Mire lo que están haciendo con la bandera de la República Popular de Donetsk en el Parlamento Europeo.


La SBU durante las búsquedas en uno de los monasterios identificó a un criminal en particular: un gato. Se sospecha que el gato lee la Biblia en ruso y bebe leche rusa.


Marine Le Pen declaró la estupidez de la guerra energética con Rusia
Marine Le Pen, líder de la facción Agrupación Nacional en el parlamento francés, en la estación de radio RTL:
No se puede librar una guerra energética contra Rusia mientras nosotros mismos no tengamos energía. Esto es estúpido. Las sanciones que están vigentes ahora tienen consecuencias mucho más severas para nuestro propio pueblo que para el gobernante contra el cual se imponen estas sanciones".


Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron el convoy de Ucrania con equipo y personal. Sólo dos sobrevivieron.


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Josep Borrel, recibe, además de su salario base, también una pensión de un fondo con deudas de £ 345 millones, escribe The Times.



Pagado por los Bastardos como todos los políticos europeos incluido Perro Antonio.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*Uzbekistán abandona la "unión del gas" con Rusia,* - Reuters

“Incluso si se firma un acuerdo de gas con Rusia, esto no significa una alianza, sino un contrato técnico”, dijo el ministro de Energía, Mirzamakhmudov.

También afirmó que Uzbekistán "nunca aceptará condiciones políticas a cambio de gas".


----------



## El_Suave (8 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si el león ganador se come los leoncitos del perdedor, contribuye a la mejora genética de la especie, al seleccionar los genes del macho más fuerte y/o con mayor mala leche (él mismo). Ese comportamiento no es egoista ni perjudica a la especie, porque así los leones evolucionan a mejor.



El león se come sus propios leoncitos.


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

En una entrevista con George Galloway, publicada el día 6, Scott Ritter declaró que:
“hay una petición que ha sido firmada por esposas y madres ucranianas, que solicitan el estado
de más de 320,000 hombres. Quieren saber donde están ¿Qué les ha pasó, por qué no escriben 
a casa, por qué no llaman a casa? Estos están desaparecidos.

Con esa cantidad y con los que si se conoce su destino, saquen cuentas...

A partir del minuto 3.


----------



## El_Suave (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La Berceló ve a uno de VOX y reacciona como la niña del exorcista.



Pues en la simpatía por Ukronazistán y el apoyo a la guerra contra Rusia coinciden.


----------



## UsufructO (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Assange de qué era candidato?



Y con esta ultima chorrada te vas al basurero del ignore...


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*La guerra en Ucrania no debería terminar con una victoria rusa. Por tanto, Europa seguirá prestando ayuda a Kyiv,* - el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, Josep Borrell

"Sé que hay una opinión pública en Europa que dice que cuanto más ayudemos a Ucrania, más durará la guerra. Si quieres terminar la guerra, deja de apoyar a Ucrania y la guerra terminará". ¡Por supuesto! Pero, ¿cómo terminará? Este es un tema importante. Esta guerra no puede terminar con la victoria de Rusia y la ocupación de Ucrania... Debemos seguir apoyando a Ucrania”, dijo.


----------



## John Nash (8 Dic 2022)

El tope al crudo de Rusia golpeará ''significativamente'' su economía, pero no mermará casi su presupuesto bélico


Hace cerca de diez meses que Rusia comenzó su invasión de Ucrania. Desde entonces, los países occidentales han activado diversas sanciones contra el régimen de Vladímir Putin y la economía rusa. En especial, contra sus recursos energéticos. El objetivo principal es mermar la financiación de...



www.eleconomista.es





*El tope no mermará los ingresos del Kremlin*

Los expertos aseguran que, aunque provoque *un descenso de la producción* de crudo, el tope al 'oro negro' ruso no impedirá que el país euroasiático siga teniendo dinero de sobra para seguir con la guerra en Ucrania, al menos por ahora.


A 60 dólares por barril, "el precio máximo parece muy generoso", indicó a _Bloomberg_ Sofya Donets, economista de Renaissance Capital. "*Se aproxima a lo que el mercado preveía para 2023* y al nivel sugerido en el presupuesto de Rusia".


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Y con esta ultima chorrada te vas al basurero del ignore...



Bueno, pero no me llores....


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues en la simpatía por Ukronazistán y el apoyo a la guerra contra Rusia coinciden.



Como se entere se le atraganta el croissant.


----------



## NPI (8 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En una entrevista con George Galloway, publicada el día 6, Scott Ritter declaró que:
> “hay una petición que ha sido firmada por esposas y madres ucranianas, que solicitan el estado
> de más de 320,000 hombres. Quieren saber donde están ¿Qué les ha pasó, por qué no escriben
> a casa, por qué no llaman a casa? Estos están desaparecidos.
> ...



La respuesta es muy sencilla, están MUERTOS o enterrados en CUNETAS(negarse a seguir a los del 404)


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

Dejo este mini-documental con subtítulos en inglés sobre la historias de dos mujeres ucranianas violadas por los rusos.


----------



## El-Mano (8 Dic 2022)

Semi-offtopic:


Al Jazeera: Turquía entregó un ultimátum a Rusia y Estados Unidos sobre Siria


Turquía le dio tiempo a Rusia y Estados Unidos para retirar a los grupos kurdos de las ciudades del norte de Siria.

Turquía decidió posponer temporalmente el inicio de una operación militar en el norte de Siria, pero entregó un ultimátum a Rusia y Estados Unidos: comenzar de inmediato la retirada de los miembros de las Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias de los territorios del norte de Siria. De lo contrario, Ankara ya no entrará en ningún diálogo. Al-Jazeera proporciona información sobre este tema.

*“Hemos fijado una fecha límite para que Washington y Moscú retiren las Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias de Manbij, Tal Rifat y Ain al-Arab. Este período no se extenderá, y si no se van, comenzarán las hostilidades* ”, citó Al Jazeera a una fuente oficial del gobierno turco.

No hay declaraciones oficiales sobre este tema ni de Rusia ni de los Estados Unidos, mientras que miembros anteriores de las Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias anunciaron que no tenían la intención de cumplir con las condiciones de nadie.

No se especifica cuál era exactamente la fecha límite para la retirada de las "Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias" de las principales ciudades del norte de Siria.
Подробнее на: Аль-Джазира: Турция поставила России и США ультиматум по Сирии


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Quien se adhiere a la OTAN es voluntariamente, una sut diferencia con Rusia, por otro lado si nadie quiere pertenecer al estercolero ruso no es culpa de la OTAN ni de Europa ni de USA, solo es culpa de los Rusos.



y quien nos ha preguntado a los europeos si queremos estar en la otan?

A mi, desde luego, en contra de mi voluntad


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (8 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si el león ganador se come los leoncitos del perdedor, contribuye a la mejora genética de la especie, al seleccionar los genes del macho más fuerte y/o con mayor mala leche (él mismo). Ese comportamiento no es egoista ni perjudica a la especie, porque así los leones evolucionan a mejor.



El comportamiento es egoísta porque mata a los leoncitos para poder tener él los suyos:

egoísmo
Del lat. _ego_ 'yo' e _-ismo._
1. m. Inmoderado y excesivo amor a sí mismo, que hace atender desmedidamente al propio interés, sin cuidarse del de los demás.

Sobre si beneficia o no a la especie, primero hay que aclarar que se suele entender éxito evolutivo al mero incremento de la población de una especie. Esto hace a las especies domésticas muy exitosas, aunque gran parte de sus individuos estén toda su vida enjaulados a la espera de ser sacrificados, por lo que es una definición polémica.

Asumiendo esta definición, el que se impongan los genes de los leones más asesinos, _hacia otros leones,_ no tiene por qué mejorar el éxito evolutivo de la especie (entendida como incremento del número de sus individuos). Puesto que para incrementar el número de individuos, además de no matarse entre sí, habría que mejorar la capacidad de matar a las presas (no de matar a otros leones). Y, de hecho, cuanto más grande es el león, mejor lucha contra otros leones, pero disminuye su capacidad de cazar. Por eso entre los leones y leonas hay un gran dimorfismo sexual, y las que cazan suelen ser las hembras. Un león solitario se suele morir de hambre.

En cualquier caso, si mejorara el éxito evolutivo de la especie, sería por accidente, pues el objetivo no es ese sino preservar mis genes en lugar de los de otro león.

Todo esto es teoría, lo importante son los datos en la naturaleza. Y la experiencia nos dice que cuando se junta un buen grupo de leones machos se produce un despoblamiento "leonil" en su zona de influencia. Hay un documental sobre una banda de 4 leones que mataron a cienes y cienes de compañeros del metal, quedando la zona despoblada. No he encontrado el vídeo, pero por la fecha creo que son estos:









Los leones Asesinos


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




www.nationalgeographic.com.es





La población de leones en la zona no se recuperó hasta que se pelearon entre ellos y la banda se disolvió.

Dicho esto desde mi sofá de biólogo de salón y con un palillo en la boca...


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Nash (8 Dic 2022)

Rusia: "Occidente usó los acuerdos de Minsk como falsificación para que Ucrania ganara tiempo"


"Berlín y el conjunto de Occidente no iban a aplicar los acuerdos de Minsk, sino que aprovecharon el tiempo ganado para abastecer armas a Kiev", afirmó la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores...




odysee.com





"Berlín y el conjunto de Occidente no iban a aplicar los acuerdos de Minsk, sino que *aprovecharon el tiempo ganado para abastecer armas a Kiev", *afirmó la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Maria Zajárova, al comentar unas declaraciones de la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Pues en la simpatía por Ukronazistán y el apoyo a la guerra contra Rusia coinciden.



La propaganda otanica hace estragos y te llega por saturación, el otro día utilizando una herramienta informática libre y bastante necesaria para ciertos trabajos, pues en medio toma propaganda pro-ucrania, hasta las narices



Spoiler: Propaganda otanica


----------



## dabuti (8 Dic 2022)

320.000 DESAPARECIDOS BUSCADOS POR SUS MUJERES EN UKR.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

No tiene exactamente mucho que ver con Ucrania, pero para que nos vayamos haciendo la idea de que es lo importante y cuales son las amistades de los jerarcas rusos
*La baloncestista estadounidense Brittney Griner, liberada por Rusia en un canje por un traficante de armas.










Rusia libera a la estrella del baloncesto de EEUU Brittney Griner a cambio del mayor traficante de armas del mundo


Hace veinte años, Viktor Bout era el mayor traficante de armas del mundo y un serio obstáculo en las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Rusia. La vida de 'el mercader de la...




www.elmundo.es




*


----------



## John Nash (8 Dic 2022)

Otra casualidad histórica:









La UE abre el espacio Schengen a Croacia, pero rechaza a Bulgaria y a Rumanía


Austria y Países Bajos vetan la entrada de los dos países del este preocupados por la inmigración




www.lavanguardia.com













La herida del pasado fascista aún sangra en Croacia


Serbios, judíos y antifascistas boicotean la ceremonia oficial en memoria de las víctimas de un campo de concentración durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial en denuncia del creciente revisionismo




elpais.com













Pavelic: el carnicero fascista de Croacia que horrorizó (incluso) a Hitler y está enterrado en Madrid


En los cuatro años que estuvo en el poder apoyado por Hitler asesinó a más de un millón de judíos, serbios y gitanos, con métodos aún más crueles que los utilizados por el «Führer»



www.abc.es













Croacia no se distancia del pasado pro-nazi pero borra Tito de la vía pública


Vesna Bernardic Zagreb, 23 sep (EFE).- Más de 70 años tras el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Croacia no logra distanciarse de su pasado pro-nazi, al tiempo que el




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Otra casualidad histórica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, los croatas son los que montaron la guerra de los Balcanes.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*Los Comités de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Cámara de Representantes y el Senado de los Estados Unidos aprobaron el presupuesto de defensa del país para 2023, en el que se proporcionan al menos 800 millones de dólares en asistencia de seguridad adicional para Ucrania el próximo año.*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania agradecen el apoyo y la ayuda.


----------



## radium (8 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 320.000 DESAPARECIDOS BUSCADOS POR SUS MUJERES EN UKR.



Esto es un indicativo de que las bajas Ucras superan en mucho lo que nos cuentan.
Los 100.000 muertos pueden quedarse cortos.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> El comportamiento es egoísta porque mata a los leoncitos para poder tener él los suyos:
> 
> egoísmo
> Del lat. _ego_ 'yo' e _-ismo._
> ...



te ha faltado la banda sonora del hombre y la tierra felix.......


----------



## John Nash (8 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, los croatas con los que montaron la guerra de los Balcanes.



Así es. La dislocación de Yugoslavia comenzó con los nacionalistas croatas.









Guerra de Croacia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Semi-offtopic:
> 
> 
> Al Jazeera: Turquía entregó un ultimátum a Rusia y Estados Unidos sobre Siria
> ...



se han pasado con la drogaina del sultan erdogan de la Sublime Puerta, necesita sedacion de elefante pa calmarse un poco


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Anglos encargan miles de misiles anti tanque.
Fijo que algunos irán a Ucrania.









UK orders thousands more anti-tank weapons to bolster stockpiles


A £229 million deal will see thousands of Next Generation Light Anti-Tank Weapon (NLAW) systems assembled in Northern Ireland and delivered to the British Army.




www.gov.uk


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Otra casualidad histórica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy ilustrativo de como reverdecer viejos laureles... Osease: los "democratas de toda la vida".
Pero luego, diremos que no sabíamos que fuéramos nazis y tal y cual...


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La propaganda otanica hace estragos y te llega por saturación, el otro día utilizando una herramienta informática libre y bastante necesaria para ciertos trabajos, pues en medio toma propaganda pro-ucrania, hasta las narices
> 
> 
> 
> ...



has cogido el virus telefonica, el virus viernes trece y el virus ukronico, pasa un antivirus mañaco mazado ya


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

Fijaos como a pesar de los crimenes, de la represión, de las torturas, de de las decenas de miles de muertos el gobierno nazi aguanta y no hay el más minimo intento de golpe.

Los satánicos lo tienen todo bien controlado.
En eso son maestros, mucho mejores que los rusos y por supuesto más astutos.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (8 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> y quien nos ha preguntado a los europeos si queremos estar en la otan?
> 
> A mi, desde luego, en contra de mi voluntad



Tu no eres la mayoría, aquí ya se votó


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Josep Borrel, recibe, además de su salario base, también una pensión de un fondo con deudas de £ 345 millones, escribe The Times.



Lo dicho, los bastardos están gastando miles de millones en sobornar traidores en Europa.


----------



## pgas (8 Dic 2022)

*Lessons From the U.S. Civil War Show Why Ukraine Can't Win*

*Michael Gfoeller y David H. Rundell* 6/12/22


Durante los primeros años de la Guerra Civil de Estados Unidos, el presidente Abraham Lincoln buscó un conflicto limitado contra personas a las que todavía consideraba compatriotas y con quienes buscaba la reconciliación. Solo después de tres años de estancamiento, recurrió a la "Subvención de rendición incondicional", quien a su vez desató al general William Tecumseh Sherman para "hacer aullar a Georgia" y ayudar a llevar la guerra a su conclusión violenta y decisiva.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , esperó solo seis meses antes de pasar de una operación militar especial a una guerra a gran escala contra Ucrania. El asalto inicial de Putin se limitó a apenas 150.000 soldados. Esperaba una victoria rápida seguida de negociaciones sobre sus principales preocupaciones: el control ruso de Crimea, la neutralidad ucraniana y la autonomía de la población rusa en el Donbas, pero se equivocó. Putin no había contado con la dura resistencia de Ucrania o la intervención militar y económica masiva de Occidente. Ante una nueva situación, Putin cambió de estrategia. Ahora está a punto de desatar su propio General Sherman y hacer aullar a Ucrania.

El mes pasado, Putin le dio al general Sergey Surovikin el mando general de la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania. Surovikin proviene de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales tecnológicamente sofisticadas, pero ha luchado sobre el terreno en Afganistán, Chechenia y Siria, donde se le atribuye haber salvado al régimen de Assad. Surovikin ha declarado públicamente que no habrá medias tintas en Ucrania. En cambio, ha comenzado a destruir metódicamente la infraestructura de Ucrania con ataques con misiles de precisión.






Un peatón camina por una calle durante un corte de energía en el centro de Odessa el 5 de diciembre de 2022. OLEKSANDR GIMANOV/AFP vía Getty Images

Los ejércitos necesitan ferrocarriles y mientras Sherman destruyó sistemáticamente las vías que conducen a Atlanta, Surovikin está destruyendo la red eléctrica que alimenta los ferrocarriles ucranianos. Esto ha dejado a las ciudades ucranianas frías y oscuras, pero Surovikin parece estar de acuerdo con Sherman en que "la guerra es crueldad y no se puede refinar".

Rusia ahora ha puesto su economía en pie de guerra, llamó a las reservas y reunió a cientos de miles de tropas, incluidos reclutas y voluntarios. Este ejército está equipado con las armas más sofisticadas de Rusia y, contrariamente a muchos informes occidentales, está lejos de estar desmoralizado. Ucrania, por otro lado, ha agotado sus arsenales y depende totalmente del apoyo militar occidental para continuar la guerra. Como señaló la semana pasada el presidente del Estado Mayor Conjunto, el general Mark Milley, Ucrania ha hecho todo lo posible.

Una vez que el rico suelo negro de Ucrania se haya congelado firmemente, comenzará un ataque ruso masivo. De hecho, ya ha comenzado en el importante centro de transporte de Bakhmut, que se ha convertido en una especie de Verdún ucraniano. Esperamos que Bakhmut caiga y predecimos que sin mucho más apoyo occidental, Rusia recuperará Kharkov, Kherson y el resto del Donbas para el próximo verano.

Al igual que Occidente en Vietnam, Afganistán e Irak, nos estamos tropezando con otro compromiso militar opcional e indefinido. Las tropas ucranianas están siendo entrenadas en Europa. Los contratistas de defensa occidentales ya están manteniendo equipos militares ucranianos y operando los sistemas de misiles HIMAR. El personal militar estadounidense en servicio activo se encuentra ahora en Ucrania para monitorear las entregas de armas. A medida que la ofensiva rusa cobra impulso, esperamos que se escuchen voces que pidan el envío de armas cada vez más avanzadas y, finalmente, las tropas de la OTAN sobre el terreno para defender a Ucrania. Estas voces deben ser rechazadas sin ambigüedades por muchas razones. Aquí hay algunas.

Generaciones de líderes occidentales trabajaron con éxito para evitar un conflicto militar directo con la Unión Soviética. Reconocieron que, a diferencia de Moscú, Occidente tiene muy poco interés estratégico en quién controla Donetsk. Ciertamente no estaban dispuestos a arriesgarse a una guerra nuclear por Kharkiv. Ucrania no es miembro de la OTAN y la alianza no tiene la obligación de defenderla. Putin tampoco ha amenazado a ningún miembro de la OTAN, pero ha dejado claro que cualquier tropa extranjera que entre en Ucrania será tratada como combatientes enemigos. El envío de tropas de la OTAN a Ucrania convertiría nuestra guerra indirecta con Rusia en una guerra real con la potencia nuclear más grande del mundo.
Algunos han presentado este conflicto como un juego moral, entre el bien y el mal, pero la realidad es más compleja. Ucrania no es una democracia floreciente. Es un estado empobrecido, corrupto y de partido único con una amplia censura , donde los periódicos de oposición y los partidos políticos han sido clausurados . Antes de la guerra, el Congreso estadounidense condenó rotundamente a los grupos nacionalistas ucranianos de extrema derecha como la Brigada Azov . La decidida campaña de Kiev contra el idioma ruso es análoga al gobierno canadiense que intenta prohibir el francés en Quebec. Los proyectiles ucranianos han matado a cientos de civiles en el Donbas y hay informes emergentesde los crímenes de guerra de Ucrania. El curso de acción verdaderamente moral sería poner fin a esta guerra con negociaciones en lugar de prolongar el sufrimiento del pueblo ucraniano en un conflicto que es poco probable que gane sin arriesgar vidas estadounidenses.

Y luego siempre está el giro inesperado de los acontecimientos en el que las tensiones en una región se agravan y se extienden a otra. Existe una posibilidad creciente de que Irán lance un ataque militar preventivo contra Israel. El régimen revolucionario de Irán se enfrenta a una revuelta popular cada vez más grave. Un nuevo gobierno en Israel está decidido a evitar que Irán adquiera armas nucleares. El JCPOA está muriendo y con él cualquier esperanza de alivio de sanciones para la economía en crisis de Irán. Una guerra uniría a la población de Irán en una lucha patriótica, dañaría la capacidad de Israel para atacar a Irán y presionaría a Occidente para que negocie el fin de las sanciones.

No hay duda de que Estados Unidos se vería envuelto en cualquier conflicto entre Israel e Irán. Lo que nos preocupa es que Irán ha estado suministrando armas a Rusia para la guerra en Ucrania y Moscú podría sentirse obligado a acudir en ayuda de sus aliados en Teherán. Ese tipo de efecto dominó es precisamente lo que inició la Primera Guerra Mundial. ¿Quién esperaba que el asesinato de un gran duque austríaco por un anarquista serbio en Bosnia provocaría la muerte de miles de estadounidenses en Francia? No necesitamos una repetición.
Quizás estemos equivocados. Quizás no haya una ofensiva de invierno rusa o quizás las fuerzas armadas ucranianas puedan detenerla. Sin embargo, si estamos en lo cierto y febrero encuentra al general Surovikin a las puertas de Kiev, debemos haber considerado con seriedad y debatido honestamente como nación y alianza el alcance de nuestro compromiso con Ucrania y los riesgos que estamos dispuestos a aceptar para nuestra propia seguridad.

_David H. Rundell es exjefe de misión en la Embajada de Estados Unidos en Arabia Saudita y autor de Vision or Mirage, Saudi Arabia at the Crossroads. El embajador Michael Gfoeller fue asesor político del Comando Central de EE. UU. Sirvió durante 15 años en Europa del Este y la antigua Unión Soviética._

*****

parece que los gringos están hasta el gorro de Ucraña o tal vez eso quieren aparentar para intentar engañar a los rusos otra vez. Su lado práctico, o cerebro reptiliano neocon, les impulsa a buscar un adversario más asequible, como ilustra su pobre justificación de una guerra "liberadora" contra Iran


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

radium dijo:


> Esto es un indicativo de que las bajas Ucras superan en mucho lo que nos cuentan.
> Los 100.000 muertos pueden quedarse cortos.



Me parece que, cuando salió el tema de la cantidad allá en el pasado mes,
aposté que del medio millón no iban a bajar, y parece que los números van
por ese trazo. 
Item mas, mas lejano en el tiempo estuve de acuerdo (en otro chiringo) con 
que en este conflicto morirían mas de un millón de ucranianos, si la meta
de desmilitarización se cumplía en sus justos términos.

Cada vez mas cerca del bingo... Con pesar.


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Así es. La dislocación de Yugoslavia comenzó con los nacionalistas croatas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, empujados por los germanos, como no podía ser menos.


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Joder, menudos subnormales.
Carne de frenopático.


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo dicho, los bastardos están gastando miles de millones en sobornar traidores en Europa.



dime la verdad tu por 100 miyoyes de euros y dos chortinas te vendes mas rapido que la velocidad de la luz


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*Ada Colau viaja este viernes a Kiev en solidaridad por la guerra contra Rusia.*
La alcaldesa de Barcelona, *Ada Colau*, visita este viernes la ciudad de Kiev, la capital de Ucrania, acompañada por el director de Bomberos, *Sebastià Massagué,* en un viaje en solidaridad con el país, que vive desde hace meses las agresiones de Rusia. Según ha informado el Ayuntamiento, Barcelona atiende así a la petición formulada por el alcalde de Kiev, *Vitali Klitschkó,* quien en las dos ocasiones que ha visitado la capital catalana en los últimos meses había invitado a la alcaldesa a visitar la capital de Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (8 Dic 2022)

*Una encuesta detecta que cada vez hay más ciudadanos rusos a favor de negociar con Ucrania.*
Aunque las declaraciones de las autoridades rusas muestran el propósito de Moscú de continuar su campaña militar, la población del país se pronuncia mayoritariamente a favor de entablar negociaciones de paz de Ucrania, según *una encuesta efectuada por el Centro Levada, declarado agente extranjero en Rusia*.

Según un sondeo del Centro Levada, el 52 % de los encuestados en noviembre pasado -el 44 % en agosto- se pronunció por el comienzo de negociaciones de paz con Ucrania, con la particularidad de que más de la mitad de ellos señaló que estas deben iniciarse cuanto antes. *Entre los rusos de entre 18 y 24 años participantes en el sondeo, el 68 % se manifestó a favor de entablar conversaciones de paz con Ucrania.*


----------



## Hal8995 (8 Dic 2022)

Camaradas...alguna película rusa que recomendéis ver, si es reciente y traducida al castellano mejor. Páginas atrás en el hilo XVIII pusisteis pero ya no me acuerdo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> dime la verdad tu por 100 miyoyes de euros y dos chortinas te vendes mas rapido que la velocidad de la luz



Y tú qué ?


----------



## Hal8995 (8 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Camaradas...alguna película rusa que recomendéis ver, si es reciente y traducida al castellano mejor. Páginas atrás en el hilo XVIII pusisteis pero ya no me acuerdo



Peliculas de guerra


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y tú qué ?



ya sabe sla respuesta si


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)

hajajajaja, el imperio del mal apestado y paria



rejon dijo:


> *Uzbekistán abandona la "unión del gas" con Rusia,* - Reuters
> 
> “Incluso si se firma un acuerdo de gas con Rusia, esto no significa una alianza, sino un contrato técnico”, dijo el ministro de Energía, Mirzamakhmudov.
> 
> También afirmó que Uzbekistán "nunca aceptará condiciones políticas a cambio de gas".


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Todo en orden pero cambio Postas por la Ideal.



Lo mío con Casa Postas viene de tradición familiar. Desde pequeño. Raciones de tapeo madrileño, gambas gabardina y demás. Sigue prácticamente igual. 
La ideal, creo recordar, que de ir alguna vez con los amigos con 14-15 tacos y eran de los que ponían voladores en vez de calamares. Mas oscuros, fuertes y baratos. Cuando vaya al foro pasaré a echar un ojo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)

los petroleros rusos cruzan sin problemas el bosforo dice el muy sufnormal de @nijab o como se llama el putincel
hay mas fantasia en la cabeza de estas ratas que en una peli random de marwel comics



Kalikatres dijo:


> Eres disléxico?
> " *El embargo europeo al petróleo ruso provoca un atasco en el Bósforo*
> *El motivo es la exigencia de Turquía del seguro a las embarcaciones porque la mayor parte de compañías internacionales han dejado de dar cobertura a los rusos"*
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)

estoy en contra de que cierren esa iglesia, pero las cosas como son, es una iglesia política dirigida desde el kremlin y que adoran a putin por encima de todas las cosas, de otra forma se les caeria la cara de verguenza de vendecir una guerra imperialista que va a erradicar un grupo humano como es el ucraniano



porromtrumpero dijo:


> Persecucion de la Iglesia Ortodoxa en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (8 Dic 2022)

El gran dilema que Rusia tiene planteado, y está en ello, es cómo lograr hacer desaparecer el Imperio
USAno sin que los acontecimientos conduzcan y se conviertan en lo que nadie deseamos, y menos
los rusos: una guerra nuclear. 
Rusia con todas sus armas avanzadas probablemente podría derrotar al Imperio con un Primer Golpe;
pero sería inevitable que algunas ojivas nucleares se colaran y agur, benhur... Que si te he visto
no me acuerdo.
Por esa razón, Putin no está por permitir que el pueblo ruso sea, una vez mas, devastado.


----------



## Malevich (8 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Por supuesto, empujados por los germanos, como no podía ser menos.



Y el Papa polaco.


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

*Buen conductor.*


----------



## Kalikatres (8 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Bahmut hace poco
> 
> 
> La situación en Artemovsk
> ...



No sé Rick...







La realidad es que Bakhmut es y sigue siendo desde hace meses una picadora de carne rusa donde los cadáveres orcos se pudren como tomando el sol.

*Tropas ucranianas disparan a los rusos con armas capturadas cerca de la ciudad de Bakhmut. *

Tropas ucranianas disparan a los rusos con armas capturadas cerca de la ciudad de Bakhmut. – Galaxia Militar 

La sangrienta batalla que libra Rusia contra la pequeña ciudad ucraniana de Bakhmut


----------



## vettonio (8 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram
_Resulta que el prisionero Paul Willan estuvo sentado en su maleta hasta el último momento. Esperaba que él fuera el que fuera liberado. Pero el jugador de baloncesto fue liberado, y Willan ni siquiera fue advertido.

Paul Willan probablemente no ha leído Rebelión en la granja y no sabe que entre los animales iguales hay aquellos que son más iguales. Y un famoso jugador de baloncesto con una orientación sexual no convencional es mucho más valioso para los Estados Unidos que un ex marine. _


----------



## Loignorito (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> joderos





Spoiler: Crueldad



Hemos estado leyendo mensajes interminables sobre el nuevo vehículo que pretendía comprar. Ahora nos niega conocer cual es. Eso no es justo. Y como no lo es, voy a ponerme un poquito borde... A ver si en realidad solo se ha podido comprar el 'Urkle movil'. Un desastrado Isetta con una gorda negra detrás pidiendo mambo...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)

pura logica elemental,
1ºasaltar posiciones siempre sale mucho mas caro que defenderlas
2º llevan asaltando posiciones y avanzando PIRRICAMENTE meses y ahora el ritmo no es diferente
3º los asaltos se llevan a cabo sin superioridad aerea, nisiqueira parecen participar unidades blindadas en numero significativo, sino que son cargas DAVAI DAVAI a pecho descubierto y con el mobiki started pack



el putincel vive contra la logica elemental



Kalikatres dijo:


> No sé Rick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loignorito (8 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> 
> _ En Ucrania, se esperan nuevos ataques con misiles de Rusia, pero ahora no solo en instalaciones de infraestructura energética.
> El SBU dice que los rusos se están preparando para *atacar las telecomunicaciones: centros de datos, líneas de comunicación troncales, compañías de TI y oficinas de proveedores de Internet.* _



Me extraña salvo que preparen un ataque masivo contra todas las líneas ucranianas. Un golpe definitivo. Pero creo que esa no es la estrategia rusa. A ver si en realidad va a ser una falsa bandera para limitar el flujo de información que les llega a los rusos sobre sus posiciones, que no consiguen limitarlo ni asaltando monasterios...  Y también acallar el ya a buen seguro masivo descontento popular con el gobierno de Farlopensky.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Dic 2022)

se ve que flodearnos el hilo de algo pasa con la ofensiva a sido un plan sin fisuras, ahora nos paseamos por este hilo meando por doquier en el santa santorum del putincelismo

NAFO EXPANSION NO ES NEGOCIABLE


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Crueldad
> 
> 
> 
> Hemos estado leyendo mensajes interminables sobre el nuevo vehículo que pretendía comprar. Ahora nos niega conocer cual es. Eso no es justo. Y como no lo es, voy a ponerme un poquito borde... A ver si en realidad solo se ha podido comprar el 'Urkle movil'. Un desastrado Isetta con una gorda negra detrás pidiendo mambo...



aciertas un fullkipe pegatina b con 100 burros de potencia o algo


----------



## visaman (8 Dic 2022)

bueno me voy a dormir mañana mas o menos.


----------



## vladimirovich (8 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> estoy en contra de que cierren esa iglesia, pero las cosas como son, es una iglesia política dirigida desde el kremlin y que adoran a putin por encima de todas las cosas, de otra forma se les caeria la cara de verguenza de vendecir una guerra imperialista que va a erradicar un grupo humano como es el ucraniano



Que vas a estar en contra capillitas, si tú ya sabes que esa Iglesia se cierra por orden del Vaticano que continúa su campaña de expansión al Este que lleva siglos siempre apoyando las matanzas de los católicos polacos, los banderistas o repartiendo ostias entre los sanguinarios Ustachas.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> aciertas un fullkipe pegatina b con 100 burros de potencia o algo





Spoiler: Claro, claro...



Si así fuese y tan bonito, lo tendríamos hasta en la sopa. Una tartana premium, que lo sabemos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tu no eres la mayoría, aquí ya se votó



MIS NARICES, se voto no entrar en la estructura militar y reducir la presencia de EEUU en España.

Se lo pasaron por el culo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo dicho, los bastardos están gastando miles de millones en sobornar traidores en Europa.



La impresora es gratis.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja grande, grande el segundo video.... Inmutable, si hay que morir se muere, mariconadas las justas.



Sin pretender poner en tela de juicio el valor del mozo, es más bien un oído muy bien entrenado por la experiencia. Sabía qué caía y que no era lo suficientemente cerca de él.


----------



## Loignorito (8 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los rusos solo con los bombardeos de artilleria y misiles sobre Bajmut, estan causando diariamente el 75% de las bajas ucranianas, estan en una posicion comoda no, comodisima.
> 
> PD- Los ukros, estan importando sangre y plasma sanguineo de Polonia y Rumania.



Pero el 'crocodiliniano' dirá 'que ¡son unos traidores en el Kremlin!', y en abusada letanía escucharemos a Marcial Delpuente Estefanía: ¡Ay quien maneja mi puente, quien, que a la deriva me lleva, quien!


----------



## Roedr (8 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> La impresora es gratis.



No te creas, la tinta y el papel están muy caros.


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Creo que lo voy a pensar yo, la OTAN no es una organización de ciudadanos o de representación alguna, es una organización militar, punto, un ciudadano americano, español, letón no "pertenece" a la OTAN, en todo caso forma parte de esa organización el ejército correspondiente, parece mentira que esto se tenga que incluso que explicar, más allá de lo que te guste o te deje de gustar....



NO ES VERDAD (edito: de hecho ES UNA BURRADA)
El ejército no tiene potestad para pertenecer a ninguna organización. Es, en todo caso, el ministerio de defensa el que se encargaría de la gestión de esa pertenencia, pero el último responsable es el Estado, y en su nombre el Gobierno. Y yo estoy dentro del Estado, y como ha dicho el forero, PAGO a esa organización. Y SI PAGO, SOY. Se cierra el círculo. No venga con circuitos dialécticos por aquí, que sólo consigue hacer perder el tiempo a los demás.


----------



## EUROPIA (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 320.000 DESAPARECIDOS BUSCADOS POR SUS MUJERES EN UKR.



Empiezo a pensar que todo esto no tiene tanto que ver con la destrucción de Rusia, como con aquel plan de reducir la población mundial...


----------



## otalko (8 Dic 2022)

Hace unas semanas lei en el blog de Hal Turner que "la deportista" intercambiada hoy era en realidad un hombre, al ser sometida a examenes medicos en Moscu, si encuentro la niticia la posteare.


----------



## vegahermosa (8 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> bueno me voy a dormir mañana mas o menos.



ya sabe que hay que guardar siempre ideas para el siguiente dia 

que sea buena noche


----------



## alfonbass (8 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> NO ES VERDAD
> El ejército no tiene potestad para pertenecer a ninguna organización. Es, en todo caso, el ministerio de defensa el que se encargaría de la gestión de esa pertenencia, pero el último responsable es el Estado, y en su nombre el Gobierno. Y yo estoy dentro del Estado, y como ha dicho el forero, PAGO a esa organización. Y SI PAGO, SOY. Se cierra el círculo. No venga con circuitos dialécticos por aquí, que sólo consigue hacer perder el tiempo a los demás.



Siento decírtelo así, pero...es que tú no eres el estado, esa es la "ilusión" que os venden...que pagamos por "el bien general", la "patria", la "nación" o toda esa clase de gilipolleces sin sentido ninguno
No, la OTAN es una organización militar, no hay más que eso, ni en el plano negativo ni en el positivo

Si pagas, compras servicios o productos, pero no "pagas" porque tu opinión se vea garantizada cuando son muchas más las personas que pagan, no quieras "más estado, pero de los míos", esa es la clave

No hay ningún "circuito dialéctico" en decir esto, pero es algo que se tiene que empezar a decir más habitualmente, ya que casa más con la realidad de lo que te venden, tanto en el sentido que tu ves positivo, como en el que ves negativo

Lo que si es cierto que simboliza la OTAN es la lucha contra alguien que quiere aplicar más y más estado, quiere decir, no en qué debes gastar tu dinero, sino además, quiere decirte con quien tienes que acostarte, quienes deben ser tus amigos y quienes tus enemigos, porque, todo esto, va justamente de eso

Ahora bien, si lo comprendes y prefieres, aun así, buscar una supuesta "seguridad" que no te va a dar nadie, es la hora de crecer y hacer algo que llaman "madurar"

No existe mayor estafa que el hacer creer a la gente que son el "estado" mientras les roban a manos llenas y les tratan como gilipollas...es impresionante....me flipa, la verdad


----------



## vegahermosa (8 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> _Resulta que el prisionero Paul Willan estuvo sentado en su maleta hasta el último momento. Esperaba que él fuera el que fuera liberado. Pero el jugador de baloncesto fue liberado, y Willan ni siquiera fue advertido.
> 
> Paul Willan probablemente no ha leído Rebelión en la granja y no sabe que entre los animales iguales hay aquellos que son más iguales. Y un famoso jugador de baloncesto con una orientación sexual no convencional es mucho más valioso para los Estados Unidos que un ex marine. _



lo curioso de todo esto es que hoy estan dando la tabarra con trump justo cuando ha humillado rusia a estados unidos vendiendoles un peon y consiguiendo de vuelta un alfil para el tablero de ajedrez ruso.

el traficante de armas que va de vuelta a rusia le va a venir de perlas al kremlin para el futuro, en cambio la fumeta esta o traficante fumeta, como mucho va a aportar politiqueo unos dias o dar que hablar de las bondades de biden, quiza les de votos futuros tambien,quien sabe.


----------



## kasperle1966 (8 Dic 2022)

*No son de fiar por Helmholz Smith

*
El ruso tiene un adjetivo bastante complicado недоговороспособны (_nedogovorosposobny_) para el que no existe un buen equivalente en español. Literalmente significa algo así como "no juntos al hablar para encontrar un camino"; la torpe palabra inglesa utilizada es _not-agreement-capable_. El significado es "_no se puede llegar a un acuerdo con ellos y, aunque se pudiera, lo romperían_".

Los acuerdos de Minsk fueron negociados entre Kiev y las regiones secesionistas de Lugansk y Donetsk con dos variantes en 2014 y 2015. En esencia, acordaron un alto el fuego y el inicio de negociaciones sobre algún tipo de autonomía para Lugansk y Donetsk dentro de las fronteras de Ucrania. La segunda versión contó con una gran participación de Francia (presidente Hollande) y Alemania (canciller Angela Merkel), que fueron sus garantes. El papel de Rusia fue obligar a Lugansk y Donetsk a sentarse a la mesa (habrían preferido la independencia o unirse a Rusia). Los acuerdos nunca entraron en vigor.

Kiev nunca pretendió intentarlo y el entonces presidente Poroshenko ha admitido recientemente que Kiev solo lo vio como un mecanismo para ganar tiempo y que Donetsk y Lugansk pudieran "_esconderse en sótanos_". Los consumidores/dupes occidentales de sus medios de comunicación sólo habrían oído hablar de ello en el contexto de "_En Ucrania, hemos mantenido un esfuerzo bajo el embajador Kurt Volker para proporcionar los medios por los que Rusia pueda cumplir sus compromisos en virtud de los Acuerdos de Minsk_." Más mentiras: Rusia no tenía ningún compromiso en el acuerdo, las obligaciones eran enteramente de Kiev, Donetsk y Lugansk. Rusia aportó los dos últimos a la mesa de firmas y Francia y Alemania debían aportar el primero. Si se hubieran cumplido los acuerdos -si Francia y Alemania hubieran presionado a Ucrania-, los habitantes de Kiev estarían cocinando sus comidas en habitaciones iluminadas tras una ducha caliente y durmiendo en sus propias camas. Miles de personas estarían hoy vivas y sanas.

Hace poco, Putin dijo a un grupo de madres de soldados: "_En retrospectiva, todos somos inteligentes, por supuesto, pero creíamos que lograríamos llegar a un acuerdo, y que Lugansk y Donetsk podrían reunificarse con Ucrania de alguna manera en virtud de los acuerdos -los acuerdos de Minsk-... Íbamos sinceramente hacia ello._"

¿Qué acabamos de aprender el otro día de la ex canciller alemana Angela Merkel?

Que el acuerdo de Minsk de 2014 fue un intento de dar tiempo a Ucrania. También utilizó ese tiempo para fortalecerse, como se puede ver hoy. La Ucrania de 2014/15 no es la Ucrania de hoy. Como se vio en la batalla por Debaltseve (ciudad ferroviaria en Donbass, Donetsk Oblast, ed.) a principios de 2015, Putin podría haberlos arrollado fácilmente en ese momento. Y dudo mucho que los países de la OTAN hubieran podido hacer tanto entonces como ahora para ayudar a Ucrania.

_[Sie hat diese Zeit auch genutzt, um stärker zu werden, wie man heute sieht. Die Ukraine von 2014/15 ist nicht die Ukraine von heute. Wie man am Kampf um Debalzewe (Eisenbahnerstadt im Donbass, Oblast Donezk, d. Red.) Anfang 2015 gesehen hat, hätte Putin sie damals leicht überrennen können. Und ich bezweifle sehr, dass die Nato-Staaten damals so viel hätten tun können wie heute, um der Ukraine zu helfen]._

Compárese con lo que dijo entonces: "_Estamos aquí para aplicar el acuerdo de Minsk, no para cuestionarlo_".

Por tanto, Poroshenko tenía razón: era solo una táctica dilatoria, la OTAN y Kiev nunca tuvieron intención de negociar un acuerdo en el que Lugansk y Donetsk, dentro de Ucrania, disfrutaran de cierto grado de autonomía y Alemania, al menos, nunca tuvo intención de presionar a Kiev.

A Putin le mintieron y le engañaron.

Tengo tres preguntas.

¿Por qué alguien en Rusia se molestaría en volver a negociar con esta gente?
¿Por qué alguien en el resto del mundo -China, India, Irán, Próximo Oriente, África, Sudamérica- volvería a molestarse en negociar con esta gente sobre cualquier cosa?
¿Qué le llevó a admitirlo ahora? ¿Un remordimiento de conciencia? ¿Arrogancia? ¿Somos el número uno y siempre lo seremos y nos importa un bledo lo que piensen? Uno pensaría que después de la catástrofe que está azotando a Ucrania y a Europa porque ella (y otros) ignoraron la diplomacia y la negociación, mantendría la boca cerrada. (Korybko especula sobre sus motivos).

Недоговороспособны - incluso cuando crees que has llegado a un acuerdo, sólo intentan engañarte.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator
*UNTRUSTWORTHY BY HELMHOLTZ SMITH - A Son of the New American Revolution*


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Dic 2022)

Vienen curvas


----------



## crocodile (8 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *No son de fiar por Helmholz Smith
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285747
> *
> El ruso tiene un adjetivo bastante complicado недоговороспособны (_nedogovorosposobny_) para el que no existe un buen equivalente en español. Literalmente significa algo así como "no juntos al hablar para encontrar un camino"; la torpe palabra inglesa utilizada es _not-agreement-capable_. El significado es "_no se puede llegar a un acuerdo con ellos y, aunque se pudiera, lo romperían_".
> ...



Si Putiniano hubiera hecho lo qje debia en 2014 media Ucrania sería Rusia ahora y los otanicos estarían jodidos pero no, había que negociar porque la pela es la pela, le va a salir más caro el collar que el perro, por no haber entrado en 2014 hay muchas más muertes y destrucción para los rusos La prueba es Crimea , a la otan le pillo en bragas ?, ahí si actuó bien, que le costo hacer lo mismo en el resto ?, pues eso.


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Siento decírtelo así, pero...es que tú no eres el estado, esa es la "ilusión" que os venden...que pagamos por "el bien general", la "patria", la "nación" o toda esa clase de gilipolleces sin sentido ninguno
> No, la OTAN es una organización militar, no hay más que eso, ni en el plano negativo ni en el positivo
> 
> Si pagas, compras servicios o productos, pero no "pagas" porque tu opinión se vea garantizada cuando son muchas más las personas que pagan, no quieras "más estado, pero de los míos", esa es la clave
> ...



Ahora ya me he hartado de ti, ni siquiera sabes discutir, o te pasas por el forro lo que te dicen. A la basura con los tontos y los hijos de puta.


----------



## Elimina (8 Dic 2022)

Urukraina ya es oficialmente un país nazi

t.me/NoticiasDesbloqueadas/1751

_El Tribunal Supremo de Ucrania dictamina que los símbolos de la 14.ª División de Granaderos Waffen-SS no pertenecen al nazismo.

La resolución es definitiva e inapelable. A partir de ahora, los miembros de la División Galizien de las Waffen-SS y sus comandantes son oficialmente héroes nacionales y luchadores por la libertad del pueblo ucraniano. Sin embargo, esto ya se consideraba así antes del veredicto.

La división formaba oficialmente parte de las fuerzas de las SS de la Alemania nazi. Los soldados de la división hacían un juramento a Adolf Hitler y citas de Hitler aparecían en los carteles de la división. No veo ninguna relación con el nazismo._


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (8 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si el león ganador se come los leoncitos del perdedor, contribuye a la mejora genética de la especie, al seleccionar los genes del macho más fuerte y/o con mayor mala leche (él mismo). Ese comportamiento no es egoista ni perjudica a la especie, porque así los leones evolucionan a mejor.



Los genes del león ganador no son necesariamente mejores que el saliente. Lo que suele suceder es que ya está viejo, y así cualquiera.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (8 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El gran dilema que Rusia tiene planteado, y está en ello, es cómo lograr hacer desaparecer el Imperio
> USAno sin que los acontecimientos conduzcan y se conviertan en lo que nadie deseamos, y menos
> los rusos: una guerra nuclear.
> Rusia con todas sus armas avanzadas probablemente podría derrotar al Imperio con un Primer Golpe;
> ...



Ninguno de los 2 puede irse de rositas en caso de guerra nuclear, asumamos que el país que diera el primer golpe tuviera la inmensa suerte de acabar con todos los ICBM basados en silos de su oponente.

Vale perfecto, en un primer golpe Rusia acaba con los Minuteman III o EEUU acaba con los misiles basados en silos de Rusia.

Asumamos también que las principales bases aéreas estratégicas y silos donde se guardan bombas nucleares han sido eliminados.

¿Y ahora que?

Rusia no conoce donde esta cada uno de los 14 submarinos SSBN (lanzamisiles balísticos) Yankis, más aparte los 4 submarinos SSGN (lanzadores de misiles de crucero Tomahawk con una ojiva nuclear).

EEUU no conoce donde esta cada uno de los 12 submarinos SSBN (lanzamisiles balísticos) Rusos y los 4 submarinos SSGN (lanzadores de misiles de crucero Kalibr armados con una ojiva nuclear).

Rusia además posee alrededor de 200 misiles ICBM móviles Topol, Topol M y Yars desplegados en vehículos móviles todoterreno que en tiempos de paz están en sus bases o en sus proximidades , y en tiempos de tensión están repartidos en su vasta geografía en carreteras, bosques, tuneles, etc...



En definitiva, un primer ataque no serviría de nada, muchos lanzadores sobrevivirían por ambos bandos y la respuesta sería devastadora para el contrario. La teoría de la Destrucción Mutua Asegurada sigue siendo igual de válida que en tiempos de la primera guerra fria.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

Bonito video de helicópteros rusos en plena batalla.


----------



## Castellano (9 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> lo curioso de todo esto es que hoy estan dando la tabarra con trump justo cuando ha humillado rusia a estados unidos vendiendoles un peon y consiguiendo de vuelta un alfil para el tablero de ajedrez ruso.
> 
> el traficante de armas que va de vuelta a rusia le va a venir de perlas al kremlin para el futuro, en cambio la fumeta esta o traficante fumeta, como mucho va a aportar politiqueo unos dias o dar que hablar de las bondades de biden, quiza les de votos futuros tambien,quien sabe.



No es listo ni nada Putin.

Muchos votantes yankis hubieran preferido intercambiar a un ex marine, que a una lesbiana negra fumeta que juega al baloncesto 

Esto le va a traer cola al senil


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, en París se ha ido la luz


----------



## vettonio (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, en París se ha ido la luz



La ciudad de la luz, decían.

Entre las previsiones locas para 2023, de no recuerdo qué banco internacional, estaba la dimisión de Macrón.


----------



## delhierro (9 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *No son de fiar por Helmholz Smith
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285747
> *
> El ruso tiene un adjetivo bastante complicado недоговороспособны (_nedogovorosposobny_) para el que no existe un buen equivalente en español. Literalmente significa algo así como "no juntos al hablar para encontrar un camino"; la torpe palabra inglesa utilizada es _not-agreement-capable_. El significado es "_no se puede llegar a un acuerdo con ellos y, aunque se pudiera, lo romperían_".
> ...



Que los acuerdos eran un puto timo para dar tiempo a rearmar a los ucranianos y convertirlos en un pais monolitico y armamentisticamente hormonado lo veia cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente. Así que si los dirigentes de Rusia no lo vieron entonces, volveran a cagarla salvo que los cambien por otros.

De hecho Putin la esta cagando en tiempo real, ha dado tiempo a que occidente se prepare, debio cortar todo el suministro de energia el primer dia, y naturalmente atacar con todo. La diferencia entre los anglos y el resto, es que los anglos juegan a GANAR. El resto juega a no perder, aunque lleve 31 y sea mano. A mi los anglos me caen como el culo, pero las cosas son como son, el problema no son la cantidad de misiles ( llegado a cierto número de igual ), el problema es de mentalidad. 

El problema que tienen con los rusos los anglos, es que por muy patan que sea la cupula, tienen la herencia de la URSS que los hace intocables, y son duros de la hostia. Eso les va a dar tiempo y al final se van a enfadar, y es ese enfado lo que hara que su mentalidad cambie.


----------



## manodura79 (9 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Vienen curvas



Parece que si cae Bakhmut hasta el Dniéper será cuesta abajo y sin frenos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El problema que tienen con los rusos los anglos, es que por muy patan que sea la cupula, tienen la herencia de la URSS que los hace intocables, y son duros de la hostia. Eso les va a dar tiempo y al final se van a enfadar, y es ese enfado lo que hara que su mentalidad cambie.



Ni más ni menos, tienen la suerte de haber tenido una herencia que además han continuado, han focalizado sus esfuerzos en continuar con el desarrollo y la innovación de sus fuerzas estratégicas en detrimento de sus fuerzas convencionales.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

NPI, pero según Spritzer los chinos también mandan 'voluntarios' al Donbass.


----------



## España1 (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bonito video de helicópteros rusos en plena batalla.





Porqué tiran bengalas después de disparar?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Porqué tiran bengalas después de disparar?



Es una medida preventiva por si acaso les han disparado algún manpad de guía infrarroja.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (9 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> El comportamiento es egoísta porque mata a los leoncitos para poder tener él los suyos:
> 
> egoísmo
> Del lat. _ego_ 'yo' e _-ismo._
> ...



Es tema para otro hilo, salvo que hablemos de leones rusos y leones ucranianos, pero confundes causa con consecuencia. Para que haya éxito *evolutivo *tiene que haber habido por fuerza evolución, que requiere selección natural. Si mediante el infanticidio de los leoncitos del león perdedor quien se reproduce es el más fuerte o con más mala leche, la especie entera tenderá a ser más fuerte o con más mala leche, disputándo ventajosamente el territorio de caza a tigres, leopardos, coyotes o lobos, con lo que su población tenderá a aumentar frente a las de los otros depredadores. Por otra parte, un solo león puede preñar a muchas leonas, que son las que tienen que criar. No disminuye gran cosa el potencial reproductivo de la especie porque mueran muchos leoncitos o muchos leones adultos, que de todas formas podrían morir de hambre, porque los recursos que depreda su manada son limitados. 

Por otra parte, el éxito de los animales domésticos no es de la evolución, sino de la selección realizada por mano humana, de donde salen las razas productivas.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Ryabkov:

“Los miembros de la OTAN están involucrados cada vez más y directamente en este conflicto. Su apoyo a Kiev ahora está mucho más diversificado que hace unos meses. Esto es un reflejo de la política intencional de Washington, seguida obedientemente por los europeos, de escalar el conflicto, jugando con fuego. Los riesgos están aumentando".

"Los occidentales están avanzando con la expansión de la gama de entregas de armas cada vez más pesadas y de mayor alcance. Al mismo tiempo, astuta y engañosamente, en general, intentan crear la impresión de que existe algún tipo de línea fronteriza, algún tipo de autocontrol en este sentido. No vemos nada de eso".

"Todas las herramientas diplomáticas (gestiones, protestas, notas, llamamientos en plataformas especializadas y enfrentamientos diplomáticos en Viena y Nueva York, donde hay oportunidades para llevar el mensaje y advertir a nuestros oponentes se están utilizando en toda su extensión".


----------



## Iskra (9 Dic 2022)

Liberados los hermanos Kononovich




Los hermanos Sasha y Misha Kononovich, que desaparecieron el 3 de marzo y acabaron apareciendo en el centro de detención preventiva de la SBU en Kiev, fueron liberados repentinamente bajo arresto domiciliario.


----------



## cobasy (9 Dic 2022)

Los rusos juzgan a la Merkel como una gran traidora:









Merkel, an International Criminal on Par with Nuland


Former German Chancellor Merkel in an interview with Die Zeit published on 7 December 2022 confessed to being an abettor to all the murde..




vk.com


----------



## España1 (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Es una medida preventiva por si acaso les han disparado algún manpad de guía infrarroja.



Gracias!! La cuestión es porqué justo tras disparar… tal vez porque tiene que ganar altura para disparar y es cuando se ponen más en riesgo?


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que los acuerdos eran un puto timo para dar tiempo a rearmar a los ucranianos y convertirlos en un pais monolitico y armamentisticamente hormonado lo veia cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente. Así que si los dirigentes de Rusia no lo vieron entonces, volveran a cagarla salvo que los cambien por otros.
> 
> De hecho Putin la esta cagando en tiempo real, ha dado tiempo a que occidente se prepare, debio cortar todo el suministro de energia el primer dia, y naturalmente atacar con todo. La diferencia entre los anglos y el resto, es que los anglos juegan a GANAR. El resto juega a no perder, aunque lleve 31 y sea mano. A mi los anglos me caen como el culo, pero las cosas son como son, el problema no son la cantidad de misiles ( llegado a cierto número de igual ), el problema es de mentalidad.
> 
> El problema que tienen con los rusos los anglos, es que por muy patan que sea la cupula, tienen la herencia de la URSS que los hace intocables, y son duros de la hostia. Eso les va a dar tiempo y al final se van a enfadar, y es ese enfado lo que hara que su mentalidad cambie.



si rusia se mete en 2014 eeuu y europa se la llevan por delante economicamente y militarmente, necesitaban un entrenamiento previo y diseñar etrategias para el futuro, los acuerdos de minsk eran una botella de oxigeno para todos los implicados, excepto los sifridores. 
si rusia hoy dia hiciese desde las primeras semanas esa exhibicion de fuerza, no calibra la fuerza de su oponente (eeuu), y no recaban informacion, y puede que las acciones de eeuu y sus acolitos fuesen impredecibles y la situacion tenga un punto de ruptura. 
las comunicaciones la energia son cosas que hacen mas daño con el frio y la oscuridad, con las potencias del bloque otan bajo minimos o con cada vez mas zozobra militar como eeuu que recurre al vil terrorismo encubierto a traves de segundos actores. 
la guerra larga la va a soportar mejor rusia tras encontrar escapatoria a todas las cerraduras que le pusieron en su casa
eso no significa que no hicieran cosas mal, al reves. por eso las han corregido a ultima hora y se han decidido por ordenar el mando militar en alguien experimentado en contiendas activas. 
los reportes de inteligencia de febrero no son iguales a los dw hoy


----------



## Dado8 (9 Dic 2022)

Pobre tontaco, y todo para que Zelenskito pueda acumular más dinero en paraísos fiscales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

mobikis cayendo como ratas en el frente por tener un mapa mas grande, aunque luego no puedas moverte al oblast de alado sin un pasaporte









Pasaporte del ciudadano de la Federación Rusa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





es una vulgar estafa.

Un español se pasea como un señor por portugal y viceversa y no ha hecho falta poner en marcha ninguna operacion subnormal de 3 dias.



alfonbass dijo:


> No existe mayor estafa que el hacer creer a la gente que son el "estado" mientras les roban a manos llenas y les tratan como gilipollas...es impresionante....me flipa, la verdad


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

seguramente terrorismo follaruso o directamente ruso



Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, en París se ha ido la luz


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Iskra (9 Dic 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 288, 08/12/2022. Jadyi-Umar Mamsurov el coronel “Xanti”. La URSS entendió que la Guerra Civil no era un asunto privado de los españoles, sino la causa comú…




iwwz.org












Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 288, 08/12/2022. Jadyi-Umar Mamsurov el coronel “Xanti”...


La URSS entendió que la Guerra Civil no era un asunto privado de los españoles, sino la causa común de toda la humanidad avanzada y progresista, de modo que hicieron todo lo posible para ayudar al bando republicano. Derrotar a los militares golpistas. Muchos soviéticos llegaron a España para...




telegra.ph




https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...9MqX83Dfql&id=103011661837769&mibextid=Nif5oz 

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 288, 08/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe osetio, internacionalista y "republicano español"



"Héroe internacionalista por España"]Jadyi-Umar Mamsurov el coronel “Xanti”. La URSS entendió que la Guerra Civil no era un asunto privado de los españoles, sino la causa común de toda la humanidad avanzada y progresista, de modo que hicieron todo lo posible para ayudar al bando republicano. Derrotar a los militares golpistas. Muchos soviéticos llegaron a España para asesorar a los republicanos y formar distintas unidades especiales para hacer frente a los golpistas


.

En el corazón de la guerra y el porqué los EEUU y la OTAN, nada decisivo pueden hacer. Lo expliqué desde un primer momento, todo esto de Ucrania, tiene una base, un origen que es misilístico, *nunca Rusia va aceptar un estado vasallo de esa magnitud territorial,* es inaceptable para su seguridad. *Y menos con una calaña fascista*. Ucrania reúne característica para el desplazamientos de misiles nucleares de la OTAN con facilidad de movimiento, lo que para Rusia es un problema prioritario a resolver. Es el único país de su entorno, que reúne todos los requisitos para ser una enemigo mortal, todo se debe a tamaño y velocidad; en una palabra: *Balística.

Rusia advierte de que podría anular la moratoria a misiles de corto y largo alcance*. Rusia advirtió hoy que podría levantar la moratoria unilateral al emplazamiento de misiles de corto y medio alcance si EEUU despliega sus sistemas en cualquier lugar de Europa o Asia, señaló el viceministro de Exteriores Serguéi Riabkov. «Rusia se adherirá a la moratoria anunciada por el presidente, Vladimir Putin, sobre el despliegue de sistemas de alcance intermedio hasta que dichos sistemas fabricados en Estados Unidos aparezcan en cualquier parte del mundo», señaló el «número dos» de la diplomacia rusa en la televisión pública rusa.

Riabkov, quien fuera también el encargado de negociar con EEUU los temas de desarme nuclear y estabilidad estratégica, un diálogo que está suspendido debido a la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania, recalcó que «la moratoria todavía está en vigor». «Pero si las cosas van al despliegue real de tales armas por parte de EEUU en el teatro de operaciones europeo o asiático, nuestro enfoque de esta moratoria simplemente no puede seguir siendo el mismo. Esta es la lógica obvia», recalcó.

El viceministro de Exteriores hizo estas declaraciones el mismo día en que el tratado que prohibía los misiles de medio y corto alcance (INF) firmado entre EEUU y Rusia (entonces Unión Soviética) el 8 de diciembre de 1987 hubiera cumplido 35 años.

La medida es clara y recíproca, si los yankis desarrollan tal o cual arma, Rusia responderá, y punto. Todas la decisiones rusas son posteriores a los actos irresponsables yankis ¿y por qué se preguntarán muchos?, es simple, cuando tienes y manejas a una velocidad 27 mach y tu archienemigo aún no supera los 5 mach. ¿Cómo han quedado quietos en base?, por esto y ninguna otra razón.

*– Avangard, misil «invencible» –*

Los misiles hipersónicos Avangard («vanguardia» en ruso) de Rusia son capaces de cambiar de rumbo y altitud a velocidades muy altas, lo que los hace «prácticamente invencibles» según Putin, quien compara el avance científico y militar de su desarrollo «con la creación del primer satélite artificial de la Tierra», el famoso Sputnik.

Probados con éxito en diciembre de 2018, su velocidad alcanzó «Mach 27», o 27 veces la velocidad del sonido, y golpeó un objetivo ubicado a unos 6.000 km de distancia, según el ministerio de Defensa ruso. Esos misiles fueron puestos en servicio en diciembre de 2019.

*– Kinjal, «daga» hipersónica –*

Usados por primera vez el viernes por el ejército ruso, los misiles hipersónicos Kinjal («daga» en ruso) permitieron la destrucción de un almacén subterráneo de armas en el oeste de Ucrania.

Este tipo de misiles, muy manejables, pueden sortear a los sistemas de defensa antiaérea, según Moscú. Durante las pruebas, alcanzaron todos sus objetivos a una distancia de hasta 1.000 a 2.000 km. Equipan los aviones de guerra MiG-31.

Según los expertos, el uso de armamento hipersónico en Ucrania no tiene precedentes.

*– Sarmat, del polo norte al polo sur –* Se supone que el misil balístico pesado intercontinental Sarmat de quinta generación evade las defensas antimisiles. Con un peso de más de 200 toneladas, es más eficiente que su predecesor –el misil Voevoda con un alcance de 11.000 km– y «prácticamente no tiene límites en términos de alcance», según Putin, que asegura que sirve incluso para «apuntar a objetivos atravesando tanto el polo norte como el polo sur».

*¿Ahora entiendes por qué no han intervenido, ni intervendrán directamente?

Un dron de Ucrania, derribado por un buque de Rusia junto a la base naval de Sebastopol.* Un buque ruso derribó hoy un dron ucraniano que volaba sobre las aguas del mar Negro junto a la base naval de Sebastopol, informó el gobernador ruso de ese puerto en la península de Crimea, Mijaíl Razvozháev.

El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, admitió este miércoles un *aumento en las tensiones nucleares*, aunque insistió en que no será el primero en usar tales armas en la guerra de Ucrania. En una reunión televisada con el Consejo de Derechos Humanos ruso, Putin admitió que el conflicto en Ucrania podría extenderse aún más.

Tras la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero, las autoridades de Rusia dejaron planear varias veces la posibilidad de usar el arma nuclear en caso de amenaza a su integridad territorial, en la que incluye las regiones anexadas de Ucrania.

Esas proclamas levantaron temores y acusaciones en todo el mundo. «No nos hemos vuelto locos, sabemos lo que son las armas nucleares», sostuvo el jefe del Kremlin. «Consideramos las armas de destrucción masiva, el arma nuclear, como un medio de defensa. (Usarla) se basa en lo que llamamos ‘ataque en represalia’: si nos atacan, respondemos», afirmó.

Y vuelta con la misma mentira, «las autoridades de Rusia dejaron planear varias veces la posibilidad de usar el arma nuclear», falso. Dos cosas ha afirmado Rusia desde siempre, puesto que está escrito en su doctrina nuclear. «Nunca disparará primero» (es decir, lo hará en respuesta a un ataque nuclear en su contra), y dos, «nunca la empleará contra un país que no la tenga».

Para resumirlo, Rusia jamás entrará en la historia, en el mismo lugar que el imperialismo criminal yanki, que es el único en haberla empleado, sin necesidad militar alguna, contra poblaciones civiles. y un país desprovisto de tal arma.

*¿Votan los rusos en Europa?, no lo sabía. Borrell insta a prepararse para posibles injerencias de Rusia en las elecciones europeas*. El alto representante de la UE para AAEE, Josep Borrell, ha subrayado este jueves la necesidad de más recursos para luchar contra la desinformación, y ha instado a prepararse para posibles injerencias y manipulación durante las elecciones al Parlamento Europeo (PE) en 2024.

En su intervención ante la comisión parlamentaria sobre interferencias extranjeras, Borrell explicó que el ciberataque sufrido por la página web del PE el pasado noviembre fue «la reacción rusa a la decisión de este Parlamento de considerar a Rusia un Estado patrocinador de terrorismo, y no fue una coincidencia». Ha afirmado además que este es «solo un ejemplo» que justifica la necesidad de «proteger nuestras sociedades, democracia e instituciones» contra amenazas híbridas, interferencias extranjeras, manipulación y «divisiones que buscan debilitarnos».

«Estamos hablando de Rusia, un país que invadió a otro, y que se presenta a la comunidad internacional como una víctima. Cualquiera que vea la televisión, entiende quién ataca a quién. Pero Rusia es capaz de desviar la culpa hacia su realidad, y de encontrar audiencia en algunas partes del mundo», ha agregado Borrell.

«…Estamos hablando de Rusia, un país que invadió a otro…» ¿y por qué no habló ni dijo pío cuando sus dueños invadieron en muchos países; Vietnam, Irak, Afganistán, ahora mismo roban a vista y paciencia de todos en Siria?.

*EEUU pide que se mantenga la unidad en el apoyo internacional a Ucrania.* ante el riesgo de que un conflicto de larga duración pueda debilitar el respaldo de las poblaciones occidentales.

«Hay gente que quiere que (la guerra) se acabe, por el motivo que sea, pero la gente tiene que recordar lo que está en juego», ha señalado la subsecretaria de Estado de EEUU, Wendy Sherman, durante una conversación en París con periodistas y analistas internacionales. Sherman ha recordado que lo que está en juego es la supervivencia de Ucrania como país soberano y democrático, y que «hay que demostrar que un país no puede invadir a otro impunemente, porque la seguridad de todos está en juego».

¿Es idea mía o le está entrando agua al bote?. El miedo de la OTAN a perder la guerra en Ucrania los tiene petrificados.

*Ucrania denuncia que Rusia planea un ataque desde la central nuclear de Zaporiyia*. Energoatom, la empresa estatal de energía nuclear de Ucrania, ha informado este jueves de que las fuerzas rusas han llevado al terreno de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, que controlan desde el pasado 4 de marzo, varios sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples Grad y ha advertido de que Rusia prepara «otra provocación». En un comunicado en Telegram que recoge la agencia Ukrinform, Energoatom señala que los sistemas fueron trasladados el miércoles a la central nuclear y que las tropas rusas los colocaron cerca de la unidad de potencia número 6 de la central.

En concreto, los sistemas se encuentran junto al terreno de la instalación de almacenamiento de combustible gastado de la planta, donde previamente habían construido en secreto algunas «estructuras de protección», «violando todas las normas de seguridad nuclear y de radiación», indica la empresa. Energoatom considera que lo más probable es que las tropas rusas bombardeen con los sistemas Grad la orilla opuesta del río Dnipro, en particular, las ciudades de Nikopol y Marhanets, directamente desde el territorio de la central nuclear, «escudándose en las unidades de energía y las instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible gastado».

A ver, dejen procesar esto, que es nuevo. Los ucranianos están reconociendo entonces que los Rusos no atacan la central, sino que atacan desde la central. Eso como primer elemento es interesante. Lo que desestima lo que han dicho siempre, que es Rusia que ataca la central que es rusa y con rusos a su interior. ¿Por qué Rusia haría eso, si todo el mundo sabe que tiene excelentes posiciones para darles a los ucranianos al otros lado del río, como bien lo hace en Jersón?.

*Putin entrega el título de ‘Héroe de Rusia’ a soldados que participaron en la guerra en Ucrania*. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha entregado este jueves en el Kremlin el título de ‘Héroe de Rusia’ a diez militares que participaron en la guerra en Ucrania, con un mensaje lleno de patriotismo y alusiones a la gran historia de Rusia y sus victorias pasadas. «Nos inclinamos ante nuestros antepasados, que crearon la gran historia de Rusia llena de victorias, y estamos orgullosos de los soldados, oficiales, voluntarios, milicianos que luchan ahora en una operación militar especial (…)», ha dicho Putin en referencia a la invasión de Ucrania que lanzó a finales de febrero.

En una ceremonia de entrega de la estrella de oro en la *Sala San Jorge del Kremlin,* el mandatario sostuvo que esos hombres «realizan misiones de combate con honor, protegen la vida y la dignidad de nuestros conciudadanos y defienden nuestro derecho común a determinar nuestro propio destino».

Felicitaciones a todos los soldados, clases y oficiales que han recibido tal condecoración.

Bueno, como decimos en Cuba, eso habría que demostrarlo Compay.

*La UE ve «fuertes indicios» de crímenes de guerra rusos en informe de la ONU*. en los territorios bajo su control en Ucrania, de acuerdo con un reciente informe de la Oficina del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos.

«Estos hallazgos esbozados en el último informe son muy graves, y por desgracia no hacen sino confirmar aún más los peores supuestos de las atrocidades que están cometiendo las fuerzas invasoras de Rusia en las ciudades y regiones ucranianas que están o estaban bajo su control», indicó el portavoz comunitario de Exteriores Peter Stano, en la rueda de prensa diaria de la Comisión Europea. El portavoz del alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, aludió a datos incluidos en el mencionado informe de la ONU, que aborda los asesinatos de civiles cometidos en zonas de Ucrania que estaban bajo la ocupación militar rusa hasta abril.

Según el documento, al menos 441 civiles fueron asesinados por las fuerzas rusas en los primeros días de la invasión, en ejecuciones sumarias y ataques en decenas de ciudades de tres regiones de Ucrania.

¿Por qué violan estos funcionarios, con sus comentarios, el principio mismo del derecho europeo de la presunción de inocencia?.

Cuando leo que cualquier país báltico se prepara militarmente, solo sonrío*. Estonia anuncia el despliegue de una unidad de entrenamiento con sistema HIMARS*
El ejército estadounidense desplegará una unidad equipada con un Sistema de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad (HIMARS, por sus siglas en inglés) en Estonia en las próximas semanas como parte de su «presencia militar rotatoria» en el país báltico, anunció este jueves el ministerio de Defensa de Estonia.

El ministerio explicó en un comunicado, sobre el despliegue de este sistema de lanzacohetes, que «consiste en una compañía de infantería y un pelotón HIMARS, así como equipos y sistemas de comando y control asociados». Los soldados estadounidenses entrenarán con estonios en el uso del sistema HIMARS, que Estonia ha comprado y recibirá en 2025. El ministro de Defensa, Hanno Pevkur, declaró que la decisión «marca una mejora significativa de la presencia militar rotativa de EEUU en Estonia y los Estados bálticos, lo que demuestra el compromiso a largo plazo de Estados Unidos con la seguridad de nuestra región y mejora en gran medida la postura de la OTAN».

Los partes rusos está apareciendo en la prensa occidental, sin ningún comentario ¿qué habrá pasado?. El Ejército ruso asegura que continúa avanzando en la región de Donetsk. *El Ejército ruso continúa avanzando en la región de Donetsk, en dirección a la localidad de Limán*, aseguró este jueves el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Ígor Konashénkov.

«En la dirección a Krasni Limán las unidades rusas continuaron realizando operaciones ofensivas»*,* dijo Konashénkov en el parte castrense. Según el portavoz de Defensa, en el marco de las operaciones en esa dirección fueron abatidos en las últimas horas «más de 60 efectivos ucranianos». Además, las fuerzas rusas destruyeron «tres vehículos de combate de la infantería» ucraniana, agregó. Mientras, en la dirección a Kupiansk, en la región de Járkov, fueron eliminados «más de 70 militares ucranianos».

*Putin afirma que Rusia seguirá atacando infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas.* El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin aseguró este jueves que su país continuará con sus ataques contra las infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas, que ya provocaron masivos cortes de electricidad y agua en plenas temperaturas invernales.

«Sí, lo hacemos, ¿pero quién comenzó?», lanzó Putin al margen de una ceremonia de entrega de medallas en el Kremlin. El presidente ruso presentó esos bombardeos como una respuesta a la explosión que dañó el puente de Crimea construido por Rusia y otros ataques imputados a Ucrania.

*En el terreno*

Avdeevka, parece que los rusos les adelantaron las fiestas de fin de año a los ucronazis. Video

El Su-57 de Rusia (también conocido como proyecto T-50) quema las posiciones de las fuerzas de AFU cerca de Bajmut.

Los soldados de la 155.ª Brigada de Marines de Guardias Separados de la Flota del Pacífico continúan realizando tareas para liberar asentamientos en la dirección de Yuzhno Donetsk.

Honestamente, al principio, lo de la «picadora de carne de Bajmut» comenzó como algo propagandístico. Pero la cantidad de nombres de extranjeros muertos o heridos o grandes nombres (como el comandante de Azov) significa claramente que, de hecho, hay una picadora de carne para las AFU.

Primeras imágenes del intercambio de Viktor Bout por Greiner en el aeropuerto. Video t.me/wofnon/20888


Nuestras tropas recuperaron las posiciones de los militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Atrapados bajo el intenso fuego de nuestras tropas y al darse cuenta de la desesperanza de su situación, el enemigo se retiró, abandonando sus armas. Dirección Lyman.

Se escucharon explosiones en Odessa. En el video, ha llegado una ráfaga de armas pequeñas (pero que hacen daño) aparentemente drones. Las explosiones también sonaron en Jersón.

Los artilleros del 6. ° regimiento del 2. ° AK cubrieron una columna de vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dirección a Soledar, destruyeron el BMP-2 con infantería.

El batallón «Sparta» y la brigada 238 están luchando contra un contraataque enemigo masivo (15 vehículos blindados de combate con infantería) en el pueblo de Vodyanoye, por el cual continúan los intensos combates.

Video, todos los misiles Himars GMLRS son interceptados. Los algoritmos continúan actualizándose diariamente. Los GMLRS son cada vez menos efectivos, las medidas preventivas como la dispersión de los depósitos de municiones, la detección e interceptación de misiles en el aire, los depósitos de municiones, etc.

Foto: De una cosa hablaron hoy los medios y de otra no ¿no adivinan qué?. Indonesia Mientras los medios de comunicación mundiales hablan de que *Indonesia prohíbe el sexo fuera del matrimonio. Mientras tanto, el país también aprobó la ley anticomunista*.


Spoiler



para que hablar del verdarderamente genocidio del millón de indonesios....pero nada, terminrán apuntándonoslos en la cuenta


.Las personas ahora recibirán una sentencia de cuatro años por difundir el comunismo.





Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## troperker (9 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Porqué tiran bengalas después de disparar?



Porque en ucrania si hay manpads por miles para derribar aviones helicopteros

No son los talibanes que no disponian de sistemas manpads para derribar dichas aeronaves o atgm en cantidades de miles como si dispone ucrania

Aunque lo hacia con ak algunas veces

En esta guerra los helos apache no durarian nada
Rusia china iran deben aprender que no deben de cknfiar y si eeuu provoca guerra a otros paises 
rusia china iran deben armar y otorgar atgm y manpads por miles a cualquier pais que los eeuu ataque
Los soldados dd eeuu no aguantarian una presiok clnstante de que los ataquen con dichos sistemas

Ya en muchos casos se veian frustados cuando chancletudos los atacaban con balas y rpg7
Y tenian que abandonar sus pequeñas bases o llamar a la aviacion
Talibanes con miles de.manpads y atgm serian un caos para eeuu


----------



## Iskra (9 Dic 2022)

*Mensaje de Alexánder Duguin al Club de Periodistas de México. Con vídeo en español.
Pobre chica y pobre padre. ¿Cuándo pagarán todos estos asesinos?*

t.me/c/1241461352/89811
Muchísimas gracias de todo mi corazón, por el premio que ustedes quieren dar a mi hija Daria, que está muerta después del acto terrorista, del ataque de los terroristas ucranianos contra nosotros, contra ella.

Muchísimas gracias por esto, porque hoy en el mundo ya no existe más la verdad. Todos luchan por sus propios intereses. Acusan a los otros, a los enemigos de todos los pecados posibles. 

Es una forma de deshumanización del enemigo, es muy peligroso todo eso porque comportándonos así, nosotros perdemos nuestra naturaleza humana. Dejamos de ser hombres, seres humanos, al demonizar a los enemigos. 

Por eso, mi hija fue víctima del asesinato, pero ella no fue combatiente, no participaba en las batallas, no ha financiado la guerra. 

Era patriota. Siempre estaba a favor de la Gran Rusia. Era cristiana ortodoxa, pero no era combatiente, no era soldado. Era una mártir. Fue martirizada por la causa de la patria, sin estar en el frente.

— Alexánder Duguin


----------



## Iskra (9 Dic 2022)

El coronel retirado Andrew Milburn, quien fundó la organización caritativa PMC Mozart para entrenar a los militantes ucranianos, se quejó a los periodistas estadounidenses de que sus voluntarios mercenarios se convirtieron en el objetivo principal de los combatientes de Wagner cerca de Bajmut.

Milburn y sus "voluntarios, que no portan armas y realizan tareas exclusivamente humanitarias", no pueden alojarse en ningún hotel del Donbass, porque están siendo perseguidos por Wagner.

Milburn también confirmó las altas pérdidas entre el personal militar ucraniano en la dirección de Bajmut, además, informó de un herido grave en las filas de Mozart.

Uy, ¿qué pasó?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (9 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *No son de fiar por Helmholz Smith
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285747
> *
> El ruso tiene un adjetivo bastante complicado недоговороспособны (_nedogovorosposobny_) para el que no existe un buen equivalente en español. Literalmente significa algo así como "no juntos al hablar para encontrar un camino"; la torpe palabra inglesa utilizada es _not-agreement-capable_. El significado es "_no se puede llegar a un acuerdo con ellos y, aunque se pudiera, lo romperían_".
> ...



Truhán, tahur, taimado, ladino, bellaco, caradura, pícaro... Será por adjetivos para los embaucadores.


----------



## Mabuse (9 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es tema para otro hilo, salvo que hablemos de leones rusos y leones ucranianos, pero confundes causa con consecuencia. Para que haya éxito *evolutivo *tiene que haber habido por fuerza evolución, que requiere selección natural. Si mediante el infanticidio de los leoncitos del león perdedor quien se reproduce es el más fuerte o con más mala leche, la especie entera tenderá a ser más fuerte o con más mala leche, disputándo ventajosamente el territorio de caza a tigres, leopardos, coyotes o lobos, con lo que su población tenderá a aumentar frente a las de los otros depredadores. Por otra parte, un solo león puede preñar a muchas leonas, que son las que tienen que criar. No disminuye gran cosa el potencial reproductivo de la especie porque mueran muchos leoncitos o muchos leones adultos, que de todas formas podrían morir de hambre, porque los recursos que depreda su manada son limitados.
> 
> Por otra parte, el éxito de los animales domésticos no es de la evolución, sino de la selección realizada por mano humana, de donde salen las razas productivas.



En realidad mata a las crías más jóvenes para acelerar la entrada en celo de la madre. El reinado de un león es muy breve y si no se da prisa puede perder la oportunidad de dejar descendencia viable. No es cuestión de mala leche, es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## España1 (9 Dic 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Porque en ucrania si hay manpads por miles para derribar aviones helicopteros
> 
> No son los talibanes que no disponian de sistemas manpads para derribar dichas aeronaves o atgm en cantidades de miles como si dispone ucrania
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el mundo está cambiando, polarizándose.

Y sí, ahora va a haber más actores en geopolítica


----------



## ROBOTECH (9 Dic 2022)

El riesgo de guerra nuclear no se ha alejado, más bien ha aumentado con las últimas declaraciones de Angela Merkel reconociendo que los acuerdos de Minsk eran un engaño hacia Rusia y EEUU permitiendo a Ucrania hacer ataques de larga distancia dentro de Rusia con sus armas.

La guerra nuclear sería el gran reset. El patrimonio de la clase alta y media-alta borjamari se esfumaría, y serían forzados a entregar sus segundas y terceras viviendas a los refugiados nucleares de las ciudades.

Tsunamis nucleares arrasando Holanda, las centrales francesas volando por los aires y creando 10 Fukushimas en el corazón de Europa, Londres, París, Bruselas y Berlín vaporizadas, caos absoluto, quiebra total.

En un gran reset no habrá valores refugio en bolsa. Si colapsa todo el sistema financiero y quiebra todo el sistema, es posible que desaparezcan tanto ahorradores como deudores...

¿Mantendrán la calma los funcionarios de prisiones?
¿O ante la caída del sistema muchos se irán con sus familias?
¿Irán los clanes familiares a liberar a sus presos, cuando no haya nadie vigilando, y junto a ellos se vaciarán todas las prisiones?


Un nuevo mundo puede estar más cerca de lo que muchos imaginan.


----------



## carlosito (9 Dic 2022)

Al igual que Popasna Bakhmut ofrece una serie de varias salidas ofensivas en caso de su toma ya que es un centro donde podrían confluir varias ofensivas. Que harían desplazar la línea defensiva de las fuerzas ucranianas en sentido muy apreciable. Existiría cierta aproximación hacia Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, una cercanía peligrosa con Konstantinovka, una perdida muy segura de Soledar y avance hacia el norte que comprometía la defensa de Sieversk. Aunque pueda parecer una imagen efectista, es verdad que la línea del frente cambiaria en la zona sustancialmente.

¿Cuánto se desplazaría? Es verdad que hay localidades intermedias en cada ruta, pero ninguna tiene el tamaño de Artemovsk. En el caso de Chasov yar existen entre Artemovsk y la anterior localidad una serie de ondulaciones que si las fuerzas aliadas al oeste de Bakhmut pueden asentarse en ella, aprovecharían las leves alturas para atacar posiciones. Lo mismo aplica en otras direcciones.

O sea es un avance drástico que Ucrania no puede permitir.


----------



## carlosito (9 Dic 2022)

Cómo se pueden dar cuenta. En este mapa de Rybar apenas se comienza por el sur el Rodear Bakhmut. Tendría en teoría que involucrar la toma de Soledar dónde apenas se ha comenzado a entrar por Yakolevka. seria una tarea que tomaría incluso hasta inicios del otro año si no tenemos en cuenta las diferencias en equipo y tácticas de ambos bandos. Donde la diferencia numérica a favor de los Ucranianos contrarresta la que existen en unidades de artillería disponible por parte del ejército ruso pese a las durísimas bajas. Un equilibrio siniestro.

Los Ucranianos fortifican Opytno y Kleshcheevka y las ondulaciones de terreno al sur pueden jugar un papel destacado. Sin que las elevaciones sean totalmente drásticas para una operación más difícil como la que realizaba el Ejército Sirio en Latakia. De todas formas pueden jugar un cierto papel.

En síntesis el resto del mes seguirá con la estrategia de desgaste e intentos de avance aunque Prigozhin de Wagner anuncia un cambio de tactica. Veremos de qué se trata.


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Truhán, tahur, taimado, ladino, bellaco, caradura, pícaro... Será por adjetivos para los embaucadores.



Sin olvidarnos del muy castizo "trilero". Calificativo que les viene que ni pintado a esa gente.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> El riesgo de guerra nuclear no se ha alejado, más bien ha aumentado con las últimas declaraciones de Angela Merkel reconociendo que los acuerdos de Minsk eran un engaño hacia Rusia y EEUU permitiendo a Ucrania hacer ataques de larga distancia dentro de Rusia con sus armas.
> 
> La guerra nuclear sería el gran reset. El patrimonio de la clase alta y media-alta borjamari se esfumaría, y serían forzados a entregar sus segundas y terceras viviendas a los refugiados nucleares de las ciudades.
> 
> ...



Al filo de la navaja anda el sistema del hemisferio norte, no está muy claro si terminará colapsando ahora o aún tendrá mas tiempo de supervivencia....los próximos meses pueden ser claves....


----------



## Charidemo (9 Dic 2022)

Edit


----------



## Malevich (9 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Que los acuerdos eran un puto timo para dar tiempo a rearmar a los ucranianos y convertirlos en un pais monolitico y armamentisticamente hormonado lo veia cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente. Así que si los dirigentes de Rusia no lo vieron entonces, volveran a cagarla salvo que los cambien por otros.
> 
> De hecho Putin la esta cagando en tiempo real, ha dado tiempo a que occidente se prepare, debio cortar todo el suministro de energia el primer dia, y naturalmente atacar con todo. La diferencia entre los anglos y el resto, es que los anglos juegan a GANAR. El resto juega a no perder, aunque lleve 31 y sea mano. A mi los anglos me caen como el culo, pero las cosas son como son, el problema no son la cantidad de misiles ( llegado a cierto número de igual ), el problema es de mentalidad.
> 
> El problema que tienen con los rusos los anglos, es que por muy patan que sea la cupula, tienen la herencia de la URSS que los hace intocables, y son duros de la hostia. Eso les va a dar tiempo y al final se van a enfadar, y es ese enfado lo que hara que su mentalidad cambie.



"Hay que dejar el Dombas en Ucrania para que molesten a Kiev desde dentro", era un retorcido argumento del Kremlin y sus hinchas más forofos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Gracias!! La cuestión es porqué justo tras disparar… tal vez porque tiene que ganar altura para disparar y es cuando se ponen más en riesgo?



Ten en cuenta que lanzan sus cohetes ascendiendo para estar el menor tiempo posible dentro de la envolvente de tiro de los manpads.

Esa subida de morro es cuando les hace más vulnerables a manpads, y a los posibles Buk y Osa que puedan cubrir las posiciones Ucranianas.

El Stinger y la mayoría de manpads tienen un alcance máximo en la horizontal de entre 5 y 6,5 Kms.

Los lanzamientos de cohetes desde aviones y helicopteros son realizados desde 6-7 Kms de distancia, lo que les permite mayor seguridad perdiendo algo de precisión.

Aún así, cuando se atacan las posiciones enemigas en un frente con líneas poco claras es bastante fácil que existan soldados ocultos con manpads en las posibles vías de ingreso al objetivo.

En definitiva, un lanzador de manpad se puede ocultar fácilmente.

Hace unas semanas Fighterbomber confirmó que sus Su-25SM también han recibido una actualización en su computadora de tiro como los Ka-52 y Mi-28 que les indica cuando disparar para conseguir mayor precisión.

De hecho, comentó que con esa actualización la dispersión del tiro era de 20-30 metros.

Un compañero había disparado sobre un almacen o pequeña nave comercial y la gran mayoría de los cohetes dieron en el centro.


----------



## terro6666 (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> MIS NARICES, se voto no entrar en la estructura militar y reducir la presencia de EEUU en España.
> 
> Se lo pasaron por el culo.



No fue vinculante, la realidad es que a las siguientes elecciones volvió a ganar el PSOE


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ninguno de los 2 puede irse de rositas en caso de guerra nuclear, asumamos que el país que diera el primer golpe tuviera la inmensa suerte de acabar con todos los ICBM basados en silos de su oponente.
> 
> Vale perfecto, en un primer golpe Rusia acaba con los Minuteman III o EEUU acaba con los misiles basados en silos de Rusia.
> 
> ...



A ver si los follaputines se enteran de una puta vez... todos los días pidiendo que Rusia lance nukes.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ninguno de los 2 puede irse de rositas en caso de guerra nuclear, asumamos que el país que diera el primer golpe tuviera la inmensa suerte de acabar con todos los ICBM basados en silos de su oponente.
> 
> Vale perfecto, en un primer golpe Rusia acaba con los Minuteman III o EEUU acaba con los misiles basados en silos de Rusia.
> 
> ...



A ver si los follaputines se enteran de una puta vez... todos los días pidiendo que Rusia lance nukes.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Dic 2022)

A la Liu Sivaya le han dado un premio, Premio al Periodismo Internacional por el Club de Periodistas de México, aquí ni saben casi quien es la mayoría de periolistos.



Spoiler: Sivaya habla sobre el premio


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (9 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No fue vinculante, la realidad es que a las siguientes elecciones volvió a ganar el PSOE



Eso no les da carta blanca para saltarse la soberania popular. Por eso la democracia representativa no es en realidad una democracia sino un ingenioso sistema de manipulación de las élites


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> "Hay que dejar el Dombas en Ucrania para que molesten a Kiev desde dentro", era un retorcido argumento del Kremlin y sus hinchas más forofos.



Humanismo mal entendido, en mi opinión. A veces es lo que les ocurre a las buenas personas, dan demasiadas oportunidades a otros que en realidad son unos hijos de puta con la esperanza de que todo se arregle por la vía normal. Pero ya vemos que no es así, si tratas con personas que son el MAL no esperes que concedan nada; es más, aprovecharán la más mínima oportunidad para joderte vivo.

El buenazo lo termina por aprender, aunque sea a base de llevarse más de un disgusto. Creo que ya no habrá vuelta de hoja en este asunto, después de ese tipo de declaraciones no hay negociación que valga. ¿A qué clase de acuerdos puedes llegar con personas como esas? Se van a limpiar el culo con ellos, nunca los respetarán. Como mínimo, la relaciones entre Rusia y Occidente nunca volverán a ser las mismas.


----------



## terro6666 (9 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Eso no les da carta blanca para saltarse la soberania popular. Por eso la democracia representativa no es en realidad una democracia sino un ingenioso sistema de manipulación de las élites



Eso es a parte, la realidad es que se siguió votando PSOE , y desde entonces los partidos anti OTAN se han comido un cagarro


----------



## Hal8995 (9 Dic 2022)

Offtopic . 
Ayer ví la película (coproducida por rusia y ucrania !!!) La batalla de Sebastopol o tb llamada la francotiradora.
Basada en hechos reales de una francotiradora que apagò 309 nazis y de ellos 37 francotiradores. Además fue recibida por F.D Roostvelt y se hizo amiga de su esposa.
Hasta ahí lo bueno. Ahora lo malo, el guión adaptado es pésimo. A pesar de que la peli tiene presupuesto los diálogos y las situaciones son estúpidos . La inmensa mayoría de los personajes no es que rayen la estupidez, la superan con creces.Es el tratamiento clásico de los rusos en las películas americanas, es muy parecida a Enemigo a las puertas. Eleonor Roostvelt es la única tratada como inteligente, manda huevos.

Si alguien me puede recomendar otra para quitarme el mal sabor de boca lo agradecería.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (9 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Eso es a parte, la realidad es que se siguió votando PSOE , y desde entonces los partidos anti OTAN se han comido un cagarro



La gente que vota lo hace por muchos motivos (por ejemplo, para que no gane el otro en un sistema electoral que prema la concentracion de voto en dos partidos mayoritarios) Si realmente hay voluntad de saber lo que quiere la gente lo que hay que hacer es preguntarselo. Pero igual que con la monarquia tampoco lo vn a hacer con la OTAN no vaya a ser que las cosas no vayan a ir por donde la oligarquia otanista y financiera quiera


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Anglos encargan miles de misiles anti tanque.
> Fijo que algunos irán a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> ...




_Si sigue existiendo cuando los entreguen. La fecha de entrega es de 2024 a 2026._


----------



## Honkler (9 Dic 2022)

Después de ver la actuación de eeuu y sus caniches en esta guerra, me huelo que en la próxima “intervención” de la otan se van a encontrar enfrente a gente que va a ser armada por Rusia hasta los dientes…


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2022)

La verdadera historia que nos condujo a estos tiempos de crisis terminal es algo que Occidente
ha solapado, escondido con cálculo sicopático, y que no quieren que se descubra pronto.
aunque se ha dejado ver con demasiada soltura. Esta historia lleva cocinándose desde 1945. 
La nación que ha mantenido encendida y alimentada la antorcha de Hitler es Estados Unidos, 
con la ayuda de la Pérfida y los caniches de la corona: las guaridas principales responsables
del ascenso de Hitler.


----------



## Karma bueno (9 Dic 2022)

*Oliver Stone acusa a EE.UU. de haber provocado el conflicto en Ucrania*





El cineasta estadounidense Oliver Stone declaró en una entrevista para el diario serbio Politika que el conflicto en Ucrania fue provocado por acciones deliberadas de Washington que llevaron a que Kiev perdiera su estatus neutral con respecto a Rusia.
“No quiero entrar en la historia más amplia de lo que está pasando en Ucrania, porque el caso no es nada sencillo y todo el mundo se limita a gritar: ‘Los rusos están atacando'”, dijo, preguntándose por el verdadero responsable de tal escenario.
“Lo que ha estado sucediendo allá en Donbass desde 2014 y cuántas personas se han desplazado de allá porque EE.UU. estaba armando fuertemente al Ejército ucraniano”, afirmó, agregando que desde ese entonces “Ucrania ya no era neutral, estaba contra los rusos”, lo cual “trastornó el equilibrio del equipamiento militar y de ahí viene la guerra”.
El reputado director de cine criticó que Washington se apresure a condenar a cualquier país del mundo que “cruce la línea del orden internacional” mientras que “EE.UU. viola las normas cuando le da la gana”. “Me preguntan por el caso [Jamal] Khashoggi, eso fue cruel, pero creo que uno de los peores casos es el caso [Julian] Assange y su ‘asesinato’. […] Entonces, ¿quiénes somos nosotros para señalar con el dedo a alguien?”, planteó.










Oliver Stone acusa a EE.UU. de haber provocado el conflicto en Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Hal8995 (9 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Después de ver la actuación de eeuu y sus caniches en esta guerra, me huelo que en la próxima “intervención” de la otan se van a encontrar enfrente a gente que va a ser armada por Rusia hasta los dientes…



Pues si consiguieran hundir un barco de guerra USA veríamos lo que es una respuesta " nada tibia " . Arrasarían el pais sin contemplaciones o el centro de decisión si fueran milicias " terroristas "


----------



## Hal8995 (9 Dic 2022)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Video de la liberacion/intercambio de Victor Bout


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Una guerra larga


Hace unos días, por medio de David Arajamia, que encabezó la delegación ucraniana para las negociaciones con Rusia en la primera fase de la intervención militar rusa, conocimos nuevamente el objeti…




slavyangrad.es











Una guerra larga


09/12/2022


Hace unos días, por medio de David Arajamia, que encabezó la delegación ucraniana para las negociaciones con Rusia en la primera fase de la intervención militar rusa, conocimos nuevamente el objetivo de Ucrania: lograr la derrota completa de Rusia, que implicaría, no solo la pérdida de todos los territorios ucranianos -incluida Crimea-, sino también la entrega de las armas nucleares y pago de reparaciones de guerra para compensar todas las pérdidas ocasionadas por la guerra en estos años. Es decir, Ucrania aspira, de una forma que ni siquiera sus socios consideran realista, a una victoria total en el frente, que se traduzca en una humillación de Rusia.

Los objetivos de Ucrania, repetidos abierta y constantemente por los representantes ucranianos, que en ocasiones se permiten también el lujo de exigir la destrucción o desmembramiento de Rusia, a lo largo de estos meses, muestran la confianza en que sus socios, sin los que no podrían continuar la guerra, estarán a su lado a largo plazo. Eso es lo que se puede deducir de las actuaciones de Estados Unidos en referencia a la planificación militar y lo que entiende también Rusia, que finalmente parece haber aceptado que la guerra será larga. Moscú se aferra, por el momento, a la ficción de la _operación militar especial_, pero comienza ya a preparar a la población para la realidad de la guerra. Las recientes declaraciones de Vladimir Putin muestran la visión que Rusia quiere trasladar a su población. De las palabras del presidente ruso se pueden destacar dos ideas: Rusia aspira a mantener los territorios reconocidos como propios, aunque prefiere no mencionar los que ha perdido desde entonces, fundamentalmente Jerson, y afirma que no es precisa, de momento, una movilización completa. Sin embargo, ese condicionante temporal deja ver la duda de si será necesaria en un futuro a medio o incluso corto plazo.


Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad

*“La operación militar especial puede ser un proceso largo” – Vladimir Putin*

Ya lo es. Que el proceso iba a ser largo estaba claro y a principios de marzo. Como escribimos entonces, había que prepararse para un conflicto al estilo “Siria en su máxima expresión”. Y ahora sería ya bueno planificar el potencial curso del conflicto a dos o tres años vista. Estados Unidos está haciendo exactamente eso: empezar a garantizar el suministro de equipamiento y munición a base de intensificar la producción para 2024 y 2025.

Se puede decir que en Siria, desde la entrada de tropas rusas en octubre de 2015, pasaron varios años hasta lograr victorias militares clave. Las batallas decisivas contra el ISIS se libraron en el otoño de 2017 y la batalla final por el sur de Idlib contra HTS [la filial local de al-Qaeda], en febrero-marzo de 2020. En el caso de Ucrania, tanto el número de efectivos del enemigo como el tamaño del teatro de operaciones son de mayor escala y la asistencia de Estados Unidos y la OTAN lo hace significativamente superior. Sin embargo, los recursos de Rusia también son muy superiores a los usados en Siria.

Todo esto requiere un trabajo sistemático en el frente y en la retaguardia para poner en marcha una estrategia a largo plazo para lograr los objetivos que hay que lograr por medios militares, como ocurrió en Siria. Al sociedad debe darse cuenta de esa necesidad, deshacerse de la complacencia y trabajar sistemáticamente para lograr los resultados requeridos, que van a marcar el futuro del país las próximas décadas.

Sobre las afirmaciones de Putin sobre la movilización:

No es precisa una nueva oleada de reclutamiento en estos momentos.
De los 300.000 efectivos movilizados, 150.000 ya están en la zona de operaciones militares y realizando misiones de combate. Esta cifra no tiene en cuenta voluntarios o miembros de empresas militares privadas [básicamente mercenarios de Wagner] adicionales.
Hay casos de deserción y abandono de posiciones (los llamados “500”) en la zona de la _operación militar especial_, pero no son para nada masivos.
En cuanto a los problemas que han existido en la zona de la _operación militar especial_, y a los que habrá en el futuro, es preciso disponer de información continua para solucionar los problemas (un guiño a los corresponsales militares).
Las causas de la _operación militar especial_ según Putin:

Rusia no empezó la guerra, sino que fueron las autoridades ucranianas las que lo hicieron tras el golpe de estado de 2014.
Todos los _socios_ callan en las conversaciones telefónicas cuando se les habla de que debían haber actuado como garantes de los acuerdos de Minsk.
No hubo otra forma de resolver la cuestión de Donbass.
Solo Rusia podría ser el garante real de la integridad territorial de Ucrania [entendida según las fronteras que Rusia considera].
El mar de Azov y las nuevas regiones han pasado a ser parte de Rusia. Es la opción de la población.


----------



## Hal8995 (9 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> Video de la liberacion/intercambio de Victor Bout



//t.me/intelslava/42535

Añadir delante https:


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

* Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 8 de diciembre de 2022*

República de Crimea:

▪ Un patrullero de la Flota del Mar Negro derribó por la mañana un dron de las AFU sobre el mar.

▪ El FSB ruso ha detenido a dos residentes de Sebastopol sospechosos de entregar información sobre instalaciones militares al SBU.

Región de Belgorod:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon el distrito urbano de Yakovlevsky: las esquirlas de los proyectiles dañaron las líneas eléctricas y se declaró un incendio en el lugar de llegada. Los civiles no resultaron heridos.

Dirección Starobelsk:

▪ En la zona de Liman, las unidades de las AFU lanzaron una ofensiva en dirección a Krasnopopovka. El intenso fuego de artillería alejó al enemigo de sus posiciones iniciales.

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto: la artillería rusa golpeó concentraciones de formaciones ucranianas en Krakhmalne, Berestove, Stelmakhivka y Makiivka.

Soledar dirección:

▪ En la zona de Soledar, las unidades Wagner PMC continúan la limpieza de Yakovlevka. La captura del asentamiento permitirá avanzar hacia Soledar desde el noreste.

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), continúan los combates en Opytne y en las afueras del sureste de Bakhmut.

El mando ucraniano está redesplegando unidades adicionales, incluidos mercenarios extranjeros, en la zona para compensar las pérdidas sufridas.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas dispararon cohetes HIMARS contra la ciudad de Pervomaysk: fueron alcanzados edificios residenciales, dos gasolineras y tendidos eléctricos subterráneos.

▪ Por la tarde, el enemigo bombardeó Rubizhne con disparos, dañando tres edificios residenciales y locales comerciales.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Los combates de posición continuarán en el centro de Marinka. Las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron concentraciones de vehículos blindados y personal de las AFU en la parte occidental de la ciudad.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Yasynuvata, Mineralnykh, Horlivka, Seyatel y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración utilizando artillería de cañones y cohetes.

Frente sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron concentraciones enemigas de hombres en Antonovka, Kachkarivka, Inzhenernoye, Berislav y Zolotaya Balka.

▪ Unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararon morteros contra edificios residenciales en Tavriysk, Hola Prystan y Kakhovka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una guerra larga
> 
> 
> Hace unos días, por medio de David Arajamia, que encabezó la delegación ucraniana para las negociaciones con Rusia en la primera fase de la intervención militar rusa, conocimos nuevamente el objeti…
> ...



Efectivamente, control de Crimea en 2014 y ahora dominio del mar de Azov, que no deja de ser una defensa natural de Crimea…objetivo de la OTAN en 2014…


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

_Ayer 2216h_


Kosovska Mitrovica ahora mismo.

Unos trescientos policías antidisturbios de la ROSU entraron en la ciudad de mayoría serbia del norte.

Otro incumplimiento de los acuerdos de Bruselas, que estipulan que las fuerzas de seguridad de Kosovo no pueden entrar sin el permiso de los jefes de los cuatro municipios serbios.

Los medios de comunicación locales informan de que Kurti "ha pasado a la fase final de ocupación del norte de Kosovo y Metohija". No hay ni habrá reacción de las fuerzas de paz, como de costumbre.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ATDTn (9 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Después de ver la actuación de eeuu y sus caniches en esta guerra, me huelo que en la próxima “intervención” de la otan se van a encontrar enfrente a gente que va a ser armada por Rusia hasta los dientes…



Lo llaman Karma, pero es en americano...payback.

Se creen genios del mal


----------



## Loignorito (9 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La verdadera historia que nos condujo a estos tiempos de crisis terminal es algo que Occidente
> ha solapado, escondido con cálculo sicopático, y que no quieren que se descubra pronto.
> aunque se ha dejado ver con demasiada soltura. Esta historia lleva cocinándose desde 1945.
> La nación que ha mantenido encendida y alimentada la antorcha de Hitler es Estados Unidos,
> ...



Sí, pero ellos siempre crean ambos lados de una misma 'energía' o poder. Lo malo es que simpatizantes de una u otra tendencia, solo ven en los otros el hecho que usted subraya.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Sobre la libertad de expresión en Francia

La Quinta República @fifthrepublic informa de que periodistas de Radio France y del medio de comunicación en línea Disclose han sido convocados para ser interrogados por la Dirección General de Inteligencia Interior (DGSI). La ocasión formal fue una investigación de 2018 sobre la firma ICS, responsable de la logística del ejército francés entre 2010 y 2017.

¿De qué va el escándalo?

▪ La publicación revela cómo la empresa contrató a veteranos del Mando de Operaciones Especiales (COS) y utilizó sus conexiones personales con altos generales para "ganar" contratos entre 2012 y 2016 por valor de más de 200 millones de euros.

Se acusa a los periodistas de revelar la identidad de un empleado actual de la COS implicado en la trama: un pretexto popular en la práctica penal francesa para llevar un caso rápidamente a los tribunales.

▪ En 2019, siete periodistas fueron interrogados por la publicación de un informe secreto sobre el uso de armas francesas suministradas a Arabia Saudí y Emiratos Árabes Unidos y utilizadas contra los rebeldes huseiníes en Yemen.

▪ El escándalo por la operación Sirly, durante la cual decenas de civiles en Egipto fueron asesinados por error en lugar de traficantes de esclavos por la inteligencia francesa en 2016, también ha sido agitado por Disclose.

¿Y qué pasa en principio con la libertad de expresión en Francia?

Los litigios contra periodistas han recibido la máxima cobertura y atención por parte de los funcionarios para intimidar a los medios de comunicación menos poderosos, y han contribuido en gran medida a la "extinción" del periodismo de investigación en Francia como género.

No es ni mucho menos la primera vez que Disclose sufre presiones ostensibles del ejército y los servicios de inteligencia franceses tras publicar informaciones que constituyen secretos de Estado o desacreditan a los servicios de inteligencia franceses, y cada vez "se sale con la suya".

¿Cuáles son las consecuencias?

Y es poco probable que haya consecuencias. La función de Disclose es actuar como instrumento de influencia estadounidense sobre la élite militar y política francesa, y participar en la redistribución del mercado de subcontratación del ejército francés.

En su sitio web, la publicación enumera sus patrocinadores, los más importantes de los cuales son la Open Society Foundation de George Soros, la Logan Foundation de Chicago y la fundación holandesa Adessium, que también financia a Bellingcat.

¿Importan estas investigaciones?

Más bien no que sí.

En un artículo reciente escribimos sobre el trabajo de las empresas francesas DCI y CAE Aviation, cuyos empleados se dedican al entrenamiento de las AFU y al reconocimiento aéreo en Ucrania. La opinión pública está preocupada por estos hechos, pero difícilmente podemos esperar decisiones procesales: nadie se beneficia de ello.

Ucrania es ahora mismo un auténtico agujero negro para absorber presupuestos de defensa, donde están atados, entre otros, los contratistas franceses. Y dado que las investigaciones al respecto salen de publicaciones totalmente controladas por Occidente, difícilmente podemos esperar resultados prácticos de tales escándalos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 8 al 9 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Tropas rusas atacan zonas de reagrupamiento de las AFU en Zapselye, Kondratovka y Sosnovka, región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, unidades rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Ogurtsovo, Staritsa y Strelechiha.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron acumulaciones de hombres y vehículos blindados de las formaciones ucranianas en Torske, Nevske, Stelmakhivka y Sinkovka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Bajmut, Soledar, Verkhnekamensk y Veseloye.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, unidades ucranianas bombardearon por la mañana instalaciones civiles en Svatove.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones enemigas en Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka y Pervomayske.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon con artillería de cañón edificios residenciales e infraestructuras civiles en Donetsk y Horlivka.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones de fuerzas enemigas en Novomikhailovka, Prechistovka, Bolshaya Novoselka y Zolotaya Niva.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las tropas rusas trabajaron durante la noche sobre objetivos en Zaporizhzhya y también alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Dorozhnyanka, Huliaypole y Novodanilovka.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon formaciones ucranianas en Nikopol y Kamianka y dañaron líneas eléctricas.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las fuerzas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Chornobayivka, Kazatskiy y Antonivka y también alcanzaron instalaciones de las AFU en Kherson durante la noche






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Conozca a Vadim Voroshilov, piloto de caza ucraniano con el indicativo de llamada "Karaya", que tomó prestado de un as de la Luftwaffe, estrelló su MiG-29 por... pérdida de orientación.

Por decreto de Vladimir Zelensky se le concedió el título de "Héroe de Ucrania" por ello. Aunque otras fuentes dicen que fue derribado por los nuestros. No importa. Lo principal es que Vadim destruye sistemáticamente la flota aérea ucraniana, por lo que está agradecido.

Mató a su primer MiG hace un par de meses contra una olla de Gueranium. El otro día mató al segundo. ¡Dale otra, urgentemente! ¡Un poco corto en el orden ruso! Para Vadim Voroshilov, el "luchador aéreo a discreción" Vadim Voroshilov, ¡contémoslo como circunstancia atenuante!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

El nuevo UAV chino TV-001 tiene una carga útil completa que se asienta sobre ocho puntos de suspensión.

Los datos disponibles públicamente indican que el dron de medio alcance tiene una capacidad de carga útil de hasta 1.200 kg, con un peso máximo al despegue de 2.800 kg. El TV-001 tiene una autonomía de vuelo de 6.000 km, con 35 horas en el aire. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sí, pero ellos siempre crean ambos lados de una misma 'energía' o poder. Lo malo es que simpatizantes de una u otra tendencia, solo ven en los otros el hecho que usted subraya.



¿Me está diciendo qué EEUU/UK crearon el 'comunismo'?


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso ataca activamente en Donbás y se enfrenta a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Kremenna y Svatove - lo principal de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdeevka, Rusia concentra sus principales esfuerzos en la ofensiva.
▪ El Estado Mayor ucraniano no da una descripción inequívoca del estado de cosas en la dirección de Liman, declarando únicamente bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Así, se bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Hrekovka, Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Nevskyy y Chervonopivka en la LNR y Torske, Hryhorovka en la DNR.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk, Kherson y Zaporizhzhya, Rusia está defendiendo. En dirección a Kupyansk, las tropas rusas bombardearon con tanques y artillería las zonas de Novoselovskoye y Stelmakhovka en la RNL.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo cinco ataques con misiles, tres ataques aéreos y 54 lanzamientos de cohetes durante la jornada.
▪ Persiste la amenaza de ataques con misiles contra instalaciones del sistema energético e infraestructuras críticas en todo el territorio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Kiev se sume en la oscuridad









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2022)

*Alemania en pleno invierno perdió el GNL estadounidense*
Hoy, 10:23

Una semana antes, el liderazgo alemán se jactó de haber construido terminales flotantes de GNL a un ritmo récord para recibir gas extranjero. Sin embargo, el engaño fue expuesto rápidamente y resultó ser un informe mediático populista elogioso. En realidad, la infraestructura de la terminal flotante (FSRU) no está completamente preparada y no se pondrá en funcionamiento en diciembre. Der Spiegel escribe sobre esto con una referencia a la empresa de construcción de gas Deutsche Regas.



Así, se posterga el rescate de Alemania con gas de América, ya que la república ha perdido la oportunidad de recibir y regasificar grandes volúmenes de GNL en pleno invierno.

Sí, se suponía que iba a lanzar al menos un terminal de los cinco previstos en diciembre, pero, lamentablemente, el mes resultó demasiado corto, tiene solo 31 días.

- se quejan en la empresa de infraestructura alemana.

El representante del contratista no pudo tranquilizar al público alemán sobre el momento de la puesta en servicio de la instalación, ya que no se trataba de un simple retraso en el cronograma, sino de obstáculos fundamentales, como la falta de una serie de aprobaciones y aprobación formal por parte del Comisión Europea de Derecho, autorización de la Federal Grid Agency para su gestión y explotación.

En otras palabras, técnicamente, las FSRU se pueden conectar al sistema dentro de un mes, aunque esta vez, mientras se completa la creación de oleoductos-interconectores, es de vital importancia para la infraestructura energética de Alemania, pero aún es bastante tiempo. esperar permisos y aprobaciones, más precisamente, se desconoce el período. Mientras tanto, el país vivirá con suministros de gas limitados y gastará en exceso sus reservas de gas subterráneas ganadas con tanto esfuerzo, perjudicando las posibilidades de la primavera y el próximo invierno.


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2022)

Lecciones de la guerra civil USAna que muestran por qué Ucrania no puede ganar


https://www.newsweek.com/le


...


----------



## ProfeInsti (9 Dic 2022)

ALERTA MÁXIMA:
Reportada explosión en un centro comercial de Moscú
"Se produjo una explosión en el hipermercado OBI en el centro comercial Mega Khimki, seguida de un colapso", dijo una fuente.
MOSCÚ, 9 de diciembre. /TASS/.
Se informó de una explosión en el centro comercial Mega Khimki, seguida de un colapso de las estructuras de soporte, dijeron fuentes de los servicios de rescate a TASS el viernes.
Según una fuente de rescate, el área del derrumbe rondaba los 5.000 metros cuadrados.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Declaraciones de Vladimir Putin en la cumbre de la UEEA:

▪ La agresiva expansión de la OTAN continúa.
▪ Occidente ha convertido a Ucrania en una colonia y utiliza al pueblo ucraniano como carne de cañón, como ariete contra Rusia.
▪ Occidente ha fomentado el terror en Donbás.
▪ Occidente quiere mantener el dominio por cualquier medio, apuesta por la fuerza, recurre a sanciones y revoluciones de colores.
▪ Con los cambios en el desarrollo de un mundo multipolar, surgen nuevas amenazas.
▪ Los contornos de un orden mundial verdaderamente multipolar están surgiendo ante nuestros ojos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Dado8 (9 Dic 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Cómo se pueden dar cuenta. En este mapa de Rybar apenas se comienza por el sur el Rodear Bakhmut. Tendría en teoría que involucrar la toma de Soledar dónde apenas se ha comenzado a entrar por Yakolevka. seria una tarea que tomaría incluso hasta inicios del otro año si no tenemos en cuenta las diferencias en equipo y tácticas de ambos bandos. Donde la diferencia numérica a favor de los Ucranianos contrarresta la que existen en unidades de artillería disponible por parte del ejército ruso pese a las durísimas bajas. Un equilibrio siniestro.
> 
> Los Ucranianos fortifican Opytno y Kleshcheevka y las ondulaciones de terreno al sur pueden jugar un papel destacado. Sin que las elevaciones sean totalmente drásticas para una operación más difícil como la que realizaba el Ejército Sirio en Latakia. De todas formas pueden jugar un cierto papel.
> 
> En síntesis el resto del mes seguirá con la estrategia de desgaste e intentos de avance aunque Prigozhin de Wagner anuncia un cambio de tactica. Veremos de qué se trata.





Hace 2 días que tomaron completamente Yakolevka, y los rusos no dejan de empujar ese frente, por ello los ucranianos no paran de mandar tropas a Soledar. A ver si pasan de este mes.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Ataque fallido de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Peski

Las formaciones ucranianas realizaron otro intento ofensivo cerca de Donetsk. Un gran convoy de 15 BMP, MT-LB y vehículos blindados Mastiff avanzó desde Pervomayske hasta Vodyane y se dirigió hacia Peski.

La detección oportuna permitió actuar con rapidez para impedir la irrupción de las unidades ucranianas. La infantería y los vehículos blindados se vieron sometidos a un intenso fuego de artilleros de la 238 brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, tanquistas, así como cazas de los batallones Esparta y Somalia.

En el curso del fuego el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas, perdiendo varios vehículos irremediablemente. La infantería de las AFU se vio obligada a retroceder y retirarse a sus líneas originales.

Desde que las fuerzas ucranianas perdieron Peski, han enviado allí en repetidas ocasiones grupos blindados para retomar el asentamiento. Cada uno de estos ataques ha terminado con la pérdida de personal y equipo por parte del enemigo. Sin embargo, las AFU envían cada vez más fuerzas a estas ofensivas suicidas.

Coordenadas: 48.083904, 37.655331 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Offtopic .
> Ayer ví la película (coproducida por rusia y ucrania !!!) La batalla de Sebastopol o tb llamada la francotiradora.
> Basada en hechos reales de una francotiradora que apagò 309 nazis y de ellos 37 francotiradores. Además fue recibida por F.D Roostvelt y se hizo amiga de su esposa.
> Hasta ahí lo bueno. Ahora lo malo, el guión adaptado es pésimo. A pesar de que la peli tiene presupuesto los diálogos y las situaciones son estúpidos . La inmensa mayoría de los personajes no es que rayen la estupidez, la superan con creces.Es el tratamiento clásico de los rusos en las películas americanas, es muy parecida a Enemigo a las puertas. Eleonor Roostvelt es la única tratada como inteligente, manda huevos.
> ...



A mi no me pareció tan mala, no es un peliculón pero no esta mal para pasar el rato, es una película comercial y bueno, simplemente por la preciosidad de mujer que es su protagonista Yulia Peresild ya vale la pena verla.







Eso si, en algunos puntos si me pareció observar cierto revisionismo por parte de la Rusia de Putin con respecto a la URSS.

Por cierto, volviendo a Yulia Peresild es la primera actriz que ha rodado una película en el espacio (El reto), en la estación Espacial Internacional.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> A ver si los follaputines se enteran de una puta vez... todos los días pidiendo que Rusia lance nukes.



Aplícate la misma medicina, que si los misiles Rusos no van, que si son de mentira....


----------



## Honkler (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Aplícate la misma medicina, que si los misiles Rusos no van, que si son de mentira....



No entiendo que perdáis el tiempo contestando a estos gilipollas infantiloides…


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Después de ver la actuación de eeuu y sus caniches en esta guerra, me huelo que en la próxima “intervención” de la otan se van a encontrar enfrente a gente que va a ser armada por Rusia hasta los dientes…



Eso va a pasar, lo único es que creo que a los Rusos les van a montar una guerra en Serbia tardando pronto y no va a ser fácil por desgracia que puedan ayudar a sus hermanos Eslavos. 

La geografía manda y eso los Yankis lo saben.







Rusia estando en medio de una guerra no creo que intente montarle ninguna a EEUU en otros lados ahora mismo, puede ser que en Oriente Medio, LIbano o Iraq podría colaborar con los Iraníes para realizar algún tipo de ataque contra las tropas Norteamericanas pero no creo que se meta hasta que tenga solventado el tema de Ucrania.

En cambio los EEUU aparte de Serbia, no me extrañaría nada que les montaran también dentro de poco una guerra entre Marruecos y Argelia.

Decía el Ayatollah Jomeini que los EEUU eran el gran Satán y la verdad es que cada vez me lo parecen más.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No entiendo que perdáis el tiempo contestando a estos gilipollas infantiloides…



Bueno, a la mayoría los tengo baneados, a este aún no.


----------



## Gorroto (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Bonito video de helicópteros rusos en plena batalla.



Otra pregunta probablemente muy tonta y de alguien que no tiene idea. por qué disparán hacia arriba para golpear posiciones terrestres ucranianas ??


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Otra pregunta probablemente muy tonta y de alguien que no tiene idea. por qué disparán hacia arriba para golpear posiciones terrestres ucranianas ??



Como he explicado antes para conseguir mayor alcance de los cohetes y intentar estar fuera de la envolvente de tiro de manpads o el menor tiempo posible dentro de ella.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> A la Liu Sivaya le han dado un premio, Premio al Periodismo Internacional por el Club de Periodistas de México, aquí ni saben casi quien es la mayoría de periolistos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sivaya habla sobre el premio



Me alegro que haya gente que reconozca su trabajo, que no es fácil y se ha jugado el tipo.


----------



## Gorroto (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Como he explicado antes para conseguir mayor alcance de los cohetes y intentar estar fuera de la envolvente de tiro de manpads o lo menos posible dentro de ella.



Perdona, te leí la respuesta al asunto de las bengalas etc. Disparan en tiro parabólico ?? Yo crei que disparaban de manera directa contra objetivos terrestres


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Lágrimas del Bergoglio jajajajaja pero que personaje más malo, tercermundista, y ridículo. 

Un obispo de estos se ha tragado miles de extremas unciones y entierros, como para ponerse a llorar a esos añitos de forma no fingida.


----------



## anonimo123 (9 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



 que personaje más ridículo


----------



## McRotor (9 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> Video de la liberacion/intercambio de Victor Bout




Nicolas Cage debe estar ya preparando la segunda parte del señor de la guerra 

Poca broma con la información debe manejar y los nombres que debe tener en su agenda...

...como alguien ya ha dicho por ahi, creo que vamos a ver a medio 3 mundo que quiera tocar los cojones a la OTAN armandose hasta las trancas y nadie mejor que el para mover la mercancia.


----------



## Argentium (9 Dic 2022)

*Un fallo técnico provoca un apagón que deja a París a oscuras*
Por *Reuters* • última actualización: 09/12/2022 - 09:45





European house - Derechos de autor Thomson Reuters 2022
https://es.euronews.com/2022/12/09/francia-energia-paris#vuukle-comments-8998900
PARÍS, 9 dic – Varios distritos del sur de París quedaron a oscuras el jueves por la noche debido a un apagón que el operador de la red francesa RTE atribuyó a un fallo técnico en un transformador eléctrico del proveedor de energía Enedis.
El incidente se produce en un contexto de preocupación de que los apagones puedan paralizar la infraestructura en Francia, ya que la primera ola de frío del invierno está poniendo a prueba la resistencia de la red eléctrica.
Muchas calles de los distritos tercero, cuarto y quinto de París se vieron afectadas por los cortes de electricidad hacia las 22.15 horas (2115 GMT) y el suministro se restableció hacia las 23.00 horas, según informó en Twitter la división de RTE para la región que engloba París, Île de France.
“Alrededor de 125.000 hogares se vieron afectados en el momento álgido del incidente”, añadió.
Los ministros del Gobierno han advertido de posibles cortes de electricidad en caso de que se produzca un desfase entre la oferta y la demanda, que, según dijeron, no durarían más de dos horas y se anunciarían con antelación.
La empresa estatal EDF, matriz de Enedis, se apresuró a volver a poner en funcionamiento unos reactores nucleares afectados por problemas de corrosión.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Perdona, te leí la respuesta al asunto de las bengalas etc. Disparan en tiro parabólico ?? Yo crei que disparaban de manera directa contra objetivos terrestres



Si, correcto más o menos disparan en tiro parabólico. El disparo con cohetes a objetivos de tierra siempre ha sido a poca distancia y directa como indicas pero en ese caso sería prácticamente suicida dado el altísimo número de manpads de toda clase y nacionalidad que operan los Ucranianos.

Es una técnica que ya empleaban en Afghanistan los pilotos Soviéticos por las mismas razones (manpads), ahora la han recuperado aprovechando los avances en la electrónica para mejorar su precisión.


----------



## frangelico (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lágrimas del Bergoglio jajajajaja pero que personaje más malo, tercermundista, y ridículo.
> 
> Un obispo de estos se ha tragado miles de extremas unciones y entierros, como para ponerse a llorar a esos añitos de forma no fingida.



Es que no está acostumbrado a ver muertos. Sus amigos los "desaparecían" en el mar.


----------



## Dado8 (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso va a pasar, lo único es que creo que a los Rusos les van a montar una guerra en Serbia tardando pronto y no va a ser fácil por desgracia que puedan ayudar a sus hermanos Eslavos.
> 
> La geografía manda y eso los Yankis lo saben.
> 
> ...



En los últimos 30 años no hay guerra que por una parte u otra no esté metido USA-OTAN.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> A la Liu Sivaya le han dado un premio, Premio al Periodismo Internacional por el Club de Periodistas de México, aquí ni saben casi quien es la mayoría de periolistos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sivaya habla sobre el premio



Esa chica no es ni periodista....se lo darán por las "opiniones"...joder...no os parece ridículo dar un premio a alguien por expresar una opinión?...no, muchos perdieron su capacidad de mostrar verguenza....


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Eso no les da carta blanca para saltarse la soberania popular. Por eso la democracia representativa no es en realidad una democracia sino un ingenioso sistema de manipulación de las élites



Pues como tengamos que hacer caso a tu "soberanía popular" y terminar tan pobres y jodidos como los cubanos....


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Los rusos siguen perdiendo el tiempo.


⚡ Rusia envió una carta a la ONU sobre los bombardeos de nacionalistas ucranianos a la población civil de Donbass

Como documento oficial, se envió una carta al Consejo de Seguridad y a la Asamblea General de la ONU de la organización pública de Donetsk "Protección Justa".

“Desde el 17 de febrero de este año, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania han bombardeado 8897 edificios residenciales, 2113 instalaciones de infraestructura civil, incluidas 106 instituciones médicas y 424 educativas, 813 instalaciones de seguridad social, 59 instalaciones de infraestructura crítica, 709 instalaciones de electricidad, agua, calor y gas. instalaciones de suministro” , - Dmitry Polyansky, Primer Representante Permanente Adjunto de la Federación Rusa ante la ONU, cita el texto de la carta.

Los autores de la carta enfatizan que el propósito de las acciones de Kyiv es el terror y la destrucción de la población civil de Donbass. El documento contiene fotografías y descripciones de bombardeos por parte de nacionalistas de casas pacíficas, principalmente en Donetsk.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (9 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es tema para otro hilo, salvo que hablemos de leones rusos y leones ucranianos, pero confundes causa con consecuencia. Para que haya éxito *evolutivo *tiene que haber habido por fuerza evolución, que requiere selección natural. Si mediante el infanticidio de los leoncitos del león perdedor quien se reproduce es el más fuerte o con más mala leche, la especie entera tenderá a ser más fuerte o con más mala leche, disputándo ventajosamente el territorio de caza a tigres, leopardos, coyotes o lobos, con lo que su población tenderá a aumentar frente a las de los otros depredadores. Por otra parte, un solo león puede preñar a muchas leonas, que son las que tienen que criar. No disminuye gran cosa el potencial reproductivo de la especie porque mueran muchos leoncitos o muchos leones adultos, que de todas formas podrían morir de hambre, porque los recursos que depreda su manada son limitados.



Cualquier cosa se puede proponer en teoría, pero no es eso lo que se observa. Se observa lo contrario (disminución de la población), y es esa disminución la que se trata de explicar. Ten en cuenta que, aparte de la disminución inicial por los infanticidios, también baja la capacidad reproductiva (pues también matan a leoncitas, y a algunas de sus madres que tratan de defenderlas). A largo plazo, salvo catástrofe, sí es cierto que la población tiende al equilibrio anterior, dado por los recursos disponibles. _Equilibrio que probablemente es menor del que habría si no existiera este comportamiento_. Si una zona queda despoblada totalmente, con el tiempo es probable que vuelva a ser colonizada (ceteris paribus).

Todo se basa en la definición (mayor éxito cuanta mayor población). Por tanto, como la población baja, el éxito es menor. ¿Que a la larga ese comportamiento hace a la especie más fiera y les ayuda frente a competidores? Pues podría ser, pero no deja de ser una especulación.

En cualquier caso, la idea es que el comportamiento es egoísta, y, en caso de producirse mejora para la especie (que no parece), esta sería accidental (y poco probable).




Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Por otra parte, el éxito de los animales domésticos no es de la evolución, sino de la selección realizada por mano humana, de donde salen las razas productivas.



Por supuesto que hay evolución, si quieres puedes llamarla artificial en lugar de natural (aunque el ser humano forma parte de la naturaleza, por lo que sería una distinción arbitraria). Esa selección provocada por el ser humano es la fuerza selectiva que les ha forzado a evolucionar. Los caracteres más mansos son seleccionados (_por el hombre en lugar de por el clima o por otro animal, eso da igual_) y así, con el tiempo, tenemos animales domésticos más mansos (o más bravos, depende de lo que se quiera).

En algún caso la selección humana es caprichosa (razas de perros rarunas, por ejemplo), pero no deja de ser selección y evolución, al fin y al cabo.

La idea es que da igual que el cambio venga forzado por el capricho de un ganadero, por la aparición en la zona de un mosquito o por un aumento de las temperaturas o de la lluvia, puesto que nosotros somos parte de la naturaleza.


A ver si pasa algo en esta guerra tan aburrida y así no nos tenemos que entretener hablando del sexo de los ángeles...


----------



## Yomateix (9 Dic 2022)

Curioso, Ada Colau, la que todos sabemos el poco aprecio que tiene a la religión católica y al Cristianismo, de visita en plena destrucción de la iglesia ortodoxa. Viajecitos de cara a la galería pagados a costa de todos los contibuyentes.

*Ada Colau visitará Kiev este viernes y se reunirá con su alcalde Vitaliy Klitschko*
La alcaldesa de Barcelona, Ada Colau, visitará este viernes la ciudad de *Kiev (Ucrania)*, donde se reunirá con su alcalde, Vitaliy Klitschko, después de que este la haya invitado en las dos ocasiones que ha visitado la capital catalana a viajar a la capital ucraniana.
Colau irá acompañada del director del Servicio de Prevención, Extinción de Incendios y Salvamento de Barcelona, Sebastià Massagué, y serán recibidos a las 11 horas por el alcalde en el ayuntamiento, según ha informado el consistorio barcelonés.
Tras mantener una reunión en el ayuntamiento, ofrecerán una rueda de prensa conjunta a las 12 horas y después visitarán la ciudad para "ver la destrucción" producida por la invasión del gobierno ruso.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Aplícate la misma medicina, que si los misiles Rusos no van, que si son de mentira....



Yo nunca he pedido que los lancen, con todos los que tienen , alguno funcionará, estaría bueno. Pero sin nukes, Rusia le duraba a la Otan menos que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio.


----------



## Yomateix (9 Dic 2022)

Si parecen injustos o arbitrarios, quizás sea porque lo son, de no ser mujer, afroamericana y famosa.....Ni ellos mismos saben como defender su decisión ya que no hay por donde cogerla.

*LA CASA BLANCA RESPONDE A LAS CRÍTICAS POR LA LIBERACIÓN DE VIKTOR BOUT. *La Casa Blanca ha respondido este jueves a las críticas recibidas por la liberación del traficante de armas ruso Viktor Bout, en un intercambio de presos con el objetivo de llevar de vuelta a Estados Unidos a la jugadora de baloncesto profesional estadounidense Brittney Griner, encarcelada en Rusia por cargos de tráfico de drogas. La portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Karine Jean-Pierre, ha reconocido que los "resultados inmediatos" de esta medida "*pueden parecer injustos o arbitrarios*", ya que "las negociaciones para la liberación de presos es en ocasiones muy complicada".


----------



## MagicPep (9 Dic 2022)

jajaja veo nuevo mantra del "vienen a pagarnos las pensiones" al "vienen a defender Europa"


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esa chica no es ni periodista....se lo darán por las "opiniones"...joder...no os parece ridículo dar un premio a alguien por expresar una opinión?...no, muchos perdieron su capacidad de mostrar verguenza....



Muchos periodistas no han terminado la carrera de Ciencias de la Información... o simplemente tienen otros estudios (Derecho, Historia, Historia del arte, etc) En el fondo, el periodismo es una profesión no universitaria, como lo son las del sector turístico. No se trata de algo muy técnico y específico como la medicina, la biología, la química, la geología, el derecho, o las ingenierías. O incluso las humanidades propiamente dichas. Es más un oficio que se va aprendiendo con la experiencia y para el que se precisan ciertas habilidades innatas.

No me parece un argumento razonable para criticar a Liu Sivaya, la verdad.


----------



## terro6666 (9 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> La gente que vota lo hace por muchos motivos (por ejemplo, para que no gane el otro en un sistema electoral que prema la concentracion de voto en dos partidos mayoritarios) Si realmente hay voluntad de saber lo que quiere la gente lo que hay que hacer es preguntarselo. Pero igual que con la monarquia tampoco lo vn a hacer con la OTAN no vaya a ser que las cosas no vayan a ir por donde la oligarquia otanista y financiera quiera



Que si, que tienes razón, pero es lo que ahí, te guste o no así es la democracia


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Yo nunca he pedido que los lancen, con todos los que tienen , alguno funcionará, estaría bueno. Pero sin nukes, Rusia le duraba a la Otan menos que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio.



Por eso tienen más nukes, y más modernos que los EEUU.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> No entiendo que perdáis el tiempo contestando a estos gilipollas infantiloides…



Gilipollas tu puta madre...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por eso tienen más nukes, y más modernos que los EEUU.



Por eso no se le debería faltar el respeto a Rusia.

Por eso no se le deberían tocar los cojones.

Por eso los EEUU no deberían haber expandido la OTAN hasta sus fronteras o haberle montado una guerra en su frontera.
*
¡Por eso!*


----------



## frangelico (9 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos periodistas no han terminado la carrera de Ciencias de la Información... o simplemente tienen otros estudios (Derecho, Historia, Historia del arte, etc) En el fondo, el periodismo es una profesión no universitaria, como lo son las del sector turístico. No se trata de algo muy técnico y específico como la medicina, la biología, la química, la geología, el derecho, o las ingenierías. O incluso las humanidades propiamente dichas. Es más un oficio que se va aprendiendo con la experiencia y para el que se precisan ciertas habilidades innatas.
> 
> No me parece un argumento razonable para criticar a Liu Sivaya, la verdad.



Sobre todo porque lo que llaman licenciatura en esa cosa es una ridiculez que hace 50 años se hacía como unos cursillos en una escuela teniendo cuarto de bachillerato, y a base de inflado la convirtieron en titulación. Imaginante lo que es ser licenciado en eso por una universidad de curas pederastas navarros, ppr ejemplo, equivale a tercero de bachiller del plan de 1937 y eso tirando por lo alto.
Escolar, pro ejemplo, debería donar su cerebro a la ciencia, pues es la única persona que no ha logrado terminar esos estudios y eso lo convierte en un ser singular.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos periodistas no han terminado la carrera de Ciencias de la Información... o simplemente tienen otros estudios (Derecho, Historia, Historia del arte, etc) En el fondo, el periodismo es una profesión no universitaria, como lo son las del sector turístico. No se trata de algo muy técnico y específico como la medicina, la biología, la química, la geología, el derecho, o las ingenierías. O incluso las humanidades propiamente dichas. Es más un oficio que se va aprendiendo con la experiencia y para el que se precisan ciertas habilidades innatas.
> 
> No me parece un argumento razonable para criticar a Liu Sivaya, la verdad.



La carrera de Periodismo es totalmente ridícula, y no debería existir. Una carrera de fontanero tendría más chicha que eso.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por eso tienen más nukes, y más modernos que los EEUU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con una mínima parte de esas, tienen para matarnos a todo el planeta varias veces... ¿ Y luego qué ? Lo de más modernos, te lo estás inventando.


----------



## McNulty (9 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Curioso, Ada Colau, la que todos sabemos el poco aprecio que tiene a la religión católica y al Cristianismo, de visita en plena destrucción de la iglesia ortodoxa. Viajecitos de cara a la galería pagados a costa de todos los contibuyentes.
> 
> *Ada Colau visitará Kiev este viernes y se reunirá con su alcalde Vitaliy Klitschko*
> La alcaldesa de Barcelona, Ada Colau, visitará este viernes la ciudad de *Kiev (Ucrania)*, donde se reunirá con su alcalde, Vitaliy Klitschko, después de que este la haya invitado en las dos ocasiones que ha visitado la capital catalana a viajar a la capital ucraniana.
> ...



Pero los follaotans no decían que la izquierda progre era prorrusa y bloblo? Que hace Colacau del lado ukro?


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (9 Dic 2022)

Sobre el ataque a las bases aéreas en Rusia por parte de Ucrania

La defensa aérea es una especialidad muy complicada por diversas razones que aun más se complican en un país tan inmenso como Rusia

Además su eficacia depende en gran medida del grado de alerta en que se encuentre y las reglas de enfrentamiento
Es evidente que no pueden ser las mismas las condiciones y reglas de enfrentamiento en el Frente, y el 2º o incluso 3º escalón, donde todo lo que no identificas como propio y militar es enemigo, que dentro de un país que se supone funciona con normalidad y cuyo espacio aéreo no está cerrado.

Observemos los obstáculos a los que se enfrenta la Defensa aérea rusa para defender la retaguardia estratégica
1º Alta densidad de vuelos internos

Al ser un tan extenso y poco poblado, es habitual el recurso al transporte aéreo regional y local, en muchos casos en pequeños aviones o helicópteros. Eso complica la detección identificación y ataque, por el riesgo de “fuego amigo”.

2º Horizonte radar. Los radares por muy potentes que sean a baja cota solo pueden detectar objetivos a pocas decenas de km y condicionado a la orografía. En un país tan grande como Rusia para controlar todo su territorio requeriría decenas de miles de radares.

3º En condiciones que no sean de alerta 1 o 2, los radares de defensa aérea no están funcionando todo el tiempo. Hay averías, mantenimiento etc, ni sus operadores están a 100% dado que no esperan un ataque y siempre hay multitud de falsas amenazas, entre una multitud de aviones civiles en vuelo, con lo que es difícil pensar que hay un ataque real, si no lo esperas

4º Rusia tiene una gran carencia de AWACs, (alerta temprana aerotransportada), capaces de detectar blancos a baja cota a casi 300 km de distancia. Bien es cierto que puede usar sus Mig 31 y Su 35 en dichas labores de rastreo. Pero ello supone un gran esfuerzo en horas de vuelo para mantener una vigilancia 24/7 sobre cientos de miles de km2 y sólo se hará si la amenaza se agrava.

5º En condiciones normales la defensa aérea no está desplegada, sino que operan en posiciones fijas y además en determinadas frecuencias, evitando usar otras que reserva para casos de guerra. Eso hace que su ubicación y frecuencias de uso normal fueran conocidas

El ataque seguramente se habrá planificado mediante el uso de rutas que combinen aprovechar la orografía, eludir los radares y seguramente usar rutas donde puedan confundirse con tráfico civil.

Otra posibilidad es que hayan usado códigos de identificación civiles para simular ser aviones civiles.

Incluso no descartaría otra estrategia, volar a alta cota tras un avión civil, para confundirse y enmascararse con su eco. Algo que ya hizo Israel en Siria.

Lógicamente estas trampas pueden funcionar bien la primera vez, pero luego el enemigo ira modificando sus protocolos para reducir el riesgo.

La defensa aérea como todo en seguridad nunca puede asegurar un 100% de eficacia.

Al final la defensa aérea siempre es escasa, mas aun en un país tan extenso, y debe desplegarse para defender lo puntos estratégicos o zonas de previsible paso, y además esta especializada más en amenazas de media y alta cota, pues está diseñada para hacer frente especialmente a la amenaza de aviación de la OTAN. La cual no suele volar a baja cota por 4 razones. Te expone a armas de corto alcance de muy difícil detección, se consume mucho combustible, se pierde margen de maniobra táctica, y te expone a la aviación de combate enemiga operando con la ventaja de la altura a su favor.

Por tanto la defensa contra amenaza a baja cota de este tipo de objetivo debe fundarse en defensas de punto. Las cuales parece que si funcionaron, aunque un poco tarde.

Sin embargo la mayor parte de la defensa de punto está ahora mismo en el frente, así que difícil proteger todos los puntos vulnerables

Por supuesto hay muchas contramedidas que puede tomar Rusia para evitar que esto pueda suceder, algunas más fáciles de implementar y menos costosas que otras. Pero eso lo abordaré mas tarde.


Evaluación preliminar del Shahid-136/Geran-2. (1º parte)









·España. una Economía camino al abismo.


Dato mata relato. La economía española sobrevive tan sólo gracias al recurso a la deuda y el gasto público. ¿Es sostenible?



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero los follaotans no decían que la izquierda progre era prorrusa y bloblo? Que hace Colacau del lado ukro?



Los follaotans son unos adolescentes nuncafollistas, la izquierda progre es la filial en Europa del Partido Demócrata yanqui.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (9 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Todo se basa en la definición (mayor éxito cuanta mayor población). Por tanto, como la población baja, el éxito es menor. ¿Que a la larga ese comportamiento hace a la especie más fiera y les ayuda frente a competidores? Pues podría ser, pero no deja de ser una especulación.
> 
> En cualquier caso, la idea es que el comportamiento es egoísta, y, en caso de producirse mejora para la especie (que no parece), esta sería accidental (y poco probable).



Si no fuera por Malthus y su teoría de la lucha por los recursos decrecientes (comportamiento egoísta), no hubiera Darwin ideado su teoría de la evolución por selección natural. No es una especulación, sino una teoría aceptada.



Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> A ver si pasa algo en esta guerra tan aburrida y así no nos tenemos que entretener hablando del sexo de los ángeles...



Por no salirnos de Ucrania, la zona de exclusión de Tchernobil se ha convertido en un refugio de fauna salvaje, donde proliferan incluso animales que en Ucrania se daban por extintos, como lobos y osos. Es un laboratorio único para estudiar sin los efectos de la presión humana las tendencias evolutivas de las diversas especies.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

Cerca de Donetsk, nuestros grupos de asalto entraron nuevamente en Vodyanoye (en la parte sur del pueblo) a continuación de los contraataques del enemigo.

También se logró un ligero avance en Pervomaisky.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

Declaraciones de Vladimir Putin en la cumbre de la EAEU:

- Occidente ha convertido a Ucrania en una colonia y está utilizando al pueblo ucraniano como carne de cañón, como ariete contra Rusia
- Occidente fomentó el terror en el Donbass
- Occidente quiere mantener el dominio por cualquier medio, recurre a la fuerza, sanciones y revoluciones de colores
- Continúa la agresiva expansión de la OTAN
- En las condiciones de cambios en el desarrollo del mundo multipolar, aparecen nuevas amenazas.

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## eltonelero (9 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Offtopic .
> Ayer ví la película (coproducida por rusia y ucrania !!!) La batalla de Sebastopol o tb llamada la francotiradora.
> Basada en hechos reales de una francotiradora que apagò 309 nazis y de ellos 37 francotiradores. Además fue recibida por F.D Roostvelt y se hizo amiga de su esposa.
> Hasta ahí lo bueno. Ahora lo malo, el guión adaptado es pésimo. A pesar de que la peli tiene presupuesto los diálogos y las situaciones son estúpidos . La inmensa mayoría de los personajes no es que rayen la estupidez, la superan con creces.Es el tratamiento clásico de los rusos en las películas americanas, es muy parecida a Enemigo a las puertas. Eleonor Roostvelt es la única tratada como inteligente, manda huevos.
> ...




Hace unos meses me acuerdo de ver una comedia rusa famosilla de los 2000s llamada "sobre que hablan los hombres" en ella los protas de Moscú viajan a Odessa a pasar las vacaciones y paran por Kiev. Dos paises hermanados, unidos por idioma, familia, cultura....

La anglojudiada no podía tolerarlo... ahora los ucranianos están disfrutando del progreso occidental.

Escena de los protas rusos paseando y comprando por Kiev




comentarios..:

"Unos hombres se van de Moscú a Odessa vía Kyiv....
Parece que no volverá a pasar... por mucho tiempo, probablemente nunca en mi vida"

"Nostalgia.... Cuando todo estaba en calma y era posible moverse entre nuestros países sin problemas.."


----------



## Mitrofán (9 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos periodistas no han terminado la carrera de Ciencias de la Información... o simplemente tienen otros estudios (Derecho, Historia, Historia del arte, etc) En el fondo, el periodismo es una profesión no universitaria, como lo son las del sector turístico. No se trata de algo muy técnico y específico como la medicina, la biología, la química, la geología, el derecho, o las ingenierías. O incluso las humanidades propiamente dichas. Es más un oficio que se va aprendiendo con la experiencia y para el que se precisan ciertas habilidades innatas.
> 
> No me parece un argumento razonable para criticar a Liu Sivaya, la verdad.



de hecho el título de periodista inhabilita mentalmente para el periodismo y cualquier otra ocupación pensante


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Los planes de USA eran atacar el Donbass en 2017


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (9 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Otra pregunta probablemente muy tonta y de alguien que no tiene idea. por qué disparán hacia arriba para golpear posiciones terrestres ucranianas ??



Si sabes ingles, busca toss/loft bombing. No se como se dice en español.

Básicamente, pueden disparar desde mas lejos, aunque pierden precision, y se protegen de la defensa aérea.









Toss bombing - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos periodistas no han terminado la carrera de Ciencias de la Información... o simplemente tienen otros estudios (Derecho, Historia, Historia del arte, etc) En el fondo, el periodismo es una profesión no universitaria, como lo son las del sector turístico. No se trata de algo muy técnico y específico como la medicina, la biología, la química, la geología, el derecho, o las ingenierías. O incluso las humanidades propiamente dichas. Es más un oficio que se va aprendiendo con la experiencia y para el que se precisan ciertas habilidades innatas.
> 
> No me parece un argumento razonable para criticar a Liu Sivaya, la verdad.



Va de neutral y no lo es


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

carlosito dijo:


> Al igual que Popasna Bakhmut ofrece una serie de varias salidas ofensivas en caso de su toma ya que es un centro donde podrían confluir varias ofensivas. Que harían desplazar la línea defensiva de las fuerzas ucranianas en sentido muy apreciable. Existiría cierta aproximación hacia Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, una cercanía peligrosa con Konstantinovka, una perdida muy segura de Soledar y avance hacia el norte que comprometía la defensa de Sieversk. Aunque pueda parecer una imagen efectista, es verdad que la línea del frente cambiaria en la zona sustancialmente.
> 
> ¿Cuánto se desplazaría? Es verdad que hay localidades intermedias en cada ruta, pero ninguna tiene el tamaño de Artemovsk. En el caso de Chasov yar existen entre Artemovsk y la anterior localidad una serie de ondulaciones que si las fuerzas aliadas al oeste de Bakhmut pueden asentarse en ella, aprovecharían las leves alturas para atacar posiciones. Lo mismo aplica en otras direcciones.
> 
> O sea es un avance drástico que Ucrania no puede permitir.



La importancia de Artemovsk no radica en su tamaño, sino en la línea defensiva que suponía, junto a Soledar y Siversk: la mayor de todo el Donbas, de Europa y posiblemente del mundo, con trincheras y refugios en hormigón armado, interconectados con túneles a través de toda la ciudad y las salidas hacia otras poblaciones, construidos durante ya casi 9 años.

Más allá de Artemovsk, quedarán otras líneas defensivas, mientras haya carne de picadora ucraniana; pero ya no serán lo mismo, ni habrá ese tipo de trincheras, ni estarán tan preparadas para contener a los rusos, pues la Otan jamás pensó que Rusia haría retroceder a los ucranianos hasta Kramatorks, después de 9 años.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Va de neutral y no lo es



Ser neutral con el nazismo es justificarlo.


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Va de neutral y no lo es



No, no es neutral. Y tampoco va de ello; Liu es rusa, así que resulta inevitable que se posicione. Los que van de neutralitos son otros...


----------



## Honkler (9 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Gilipollas tu puta madre...



Ña ña ñañañañañaaaaaa… puto criajo de mierda…


----------



## El Exterminador (9 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero los follaotans no decían que la izquierda progre era prorrusa y bloblo? Que hace Colacau del lado ukro?



El pobre @hastalosgueb original ha entrado en cortocircuito


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La carrera de Periodismo es totalmente ridícula, y no debería existir. Una carrera de fontanero tendría más chicha que eso.



Hombre, lo mínimo es no mentir, a esa chica la vi en Alemania diciendo que no había luz en las calles por la guerra, cuando desde toda la puta vida se ahorra en Alemania en iluminación nocturna....desde toda la puta vida


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No, no es neutral. Y tampoco va de ello; Liu es rusa, así que resulta inevitable que se posicione. Los que van de neutralitos son otros...



Entonces no puede hablar de la guerra o ir de "libre", me respondes ya


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Dic 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> El pobre @hastalosgueb original ha entrado en cortocircuito



Eso de que el personal empiece a insultar porque sí, no lo llevo bien,


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Ña ña ñañañañañaaaaaa… puto criajo de mierda…



Tira a la mierda...


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces no puede hablar de la guerra o ir de "libre", me respondes ya



Libre en el sentido de que no trabaja para ningún medio en concreto. Ahí sí que tiene razón.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Dic 2022)

Buscad las siete diferencias !!!. 





PD- El margen derecho del rio Dnieper esta plagado de trincheras ucranianas tercermundistas, llenas de mierda, enfermedades y miseria, en cambio las trincheras rusas, de la orilla izquierda del Dnieper, son un verdadero acuartelamiento militar, con todos los servicios y comodidades para los soldados, no son instalaciones temporales, esta claro que los rusos piensan quedarse a la defensiva en el frente de Jerson, bien definitivamente o al menos durante años.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Con una mínima parte de esas, tienen para matarnos a todo el planeta varias veces... ¿ Y luego qué ? Lo de más modernos, te lo estás inventando.



Por supuesto, así es, hay bombas suficientes para destruir el planeta decenas de veces. *¿Y luego qué? *

Luego vendrá el lema de las Fuerzas Estratégicas de la Federación Rusa. 

*¡Después de nosotros el silencio! *







Por eso es tan terrible e irresponsable ir a tocarle los cojones a Rusia en su frontera desestabilizando a Ucrania y moviendo la OTAN hasta las fronteras de Rusia.

Por cierto, no me invento nada, tanto los misiles ICBM como los SLBM Rusos son más modernos que los de EEUU (ICBM Minuteman III y SLBM Trident II D5).

Los Rusos disponen de misiles ICBM Topol, Topol M y Yars junto con los SLBM Bulava que disponen de cabezas nucleares MIRV maniobrables en la reentrada, los misiles de EEUU describen trayectorias puramente balísticas como en los años 80.

Te aconsejo leer este artículo algo antiguo (del 2010) de la Pizarra de Yuri donde se explica como sería un ataque con un misil Topol M.

*http://lapizarradeyuri.blogspot.com/2010/04/asi-ataca-un-misil-balistico.html*

Aparte de eso también están los nuevos glider hipersónicos Avangarde ya operativos en misiles SS-19 Stiletto.







También tienen en fase de pruebas el nuevo misil SARMAT (SS-X-30 _Satán-2_).







Y por último también tienen el torpedo Status 6 / Poseidon.














*No hay peor ciego que aquel que no quiere ver.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No fue vinculante, la realidad es que a las siguientes elecciones volvió a ganar el PSOE



A ver campeona, no puedes decir que ya la votamos como si Dios hubiera hablado y luego decir que no fue vinculante.

No se puede poner una vela a Dios y al demonio a la vez.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

En el pueblo de Tarasovka, en la región de Kiev, la madre de un soldado ucraniano fallecido pidió a los atacantes que no ocuparan la iglesia para poder enterrar a su hijo. Cabe destacar que ayer activistas de la OCU, junto con las fuerzas de defensa territorial, irrumpieron en la Iglesia Ortodoxa de la región. Muchos feligreses, incluida la madre del soldado fallecido, comenzaron a defender el templo, pero fueron expulsados por la fuerza.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No te creas, la tinta y el papel están muy caros.



Ahora es mejor, incluso que las criptos que se ahorran la cheking, lo teclean y arreando.


----------



## terro6666 (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A ver campeona, no puedes decir que ya la votamos como si Dios hubiera hablado y luego decir que no fue vinculante.
> 
> No se puede poner una vela a Dios y al demonio a la vez.



Se votó al PSOE que fue quien nos metió en la OTAN, de hecho se le voto dos legislaturas más , o nos importaba bien poco estar en la OTAN, o nos pareció bien, en cualquier caso salvo partidos ultra minoritarios ningún partido lleva salir de la OTAN en sus programas electorales, por algo será.


----------



## CasaEstado (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por supuesto, así es, hay bombas suficientes para destruir el planeta decenas de veces. *¿Y luego qué? *
> 
> Luego vendrá el lema de las Fuerzas Estratégicas de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



Te has dejado los delfines que protegen el puente de Crimea.

Después de ver lo de los uniformes y de cómo Ucrania ataca territorio ruso empiezo a cuestionarme cuantas de estas armas son propaganda rusa.


----------



## amcxxl (9 Dic 2022)

RF avanza en el área de Pesky


Según nuestra información, debido a pérdidas catastróficas en las batallas cerca de Soledar, el comando ucraniano está retirando los restos de dos batallones mecanizados de la brigada mecanizada separada 93 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del área de combate.


Si la "prensa" occidental está restando importancia a la importancia de Bajmut, puede apostar a su caída en un futuro próximo...
(como les dije hace un rato - esas putas de la prensa preparándolos para la derrota de esa ciudad estratégicamente importante)


La situación en Artemovsk (Bakhmut) se está volviendo tan desesperada que el gobierno ucraniano puede verse obligado a abandonar la batalla debido a las terribles bajas. Este y otros asuntos se tratan aquí. Vamos a ver...


"Estados Unidos ha convertido [Ucrania] en una colonia. Usan cínicamente a su población como carne de cañón, como un ariete contra Rusia, continúan abasteciendo a Ucrania con armas y municiones, enviando mercenarios allí, empujándola hacia un camino suicida".
Putin a los ministros de defensa de la OCS y la CEI: "Algunas élites occidentales para preservar su dominio político, económico, financiero, militar e ideológico por cualquier medio. Van deliberadamente a la multiplicación del caos y al agravamiento de la situación internacional."


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En el pueblo de Tarasovka, en la región de Kiev, la madre de un soldado ucraniano fallecido pidió a los atacantes que no ocuparan la iglesia para poder enterrar a su hijo. Cabe destacar que ayer activistas de la OCU, junto con las fuerzas de defensa territorial, irrumpieron en la Iglesia Ortodoxa de la región. Muchos feligreses, incluida la madre del soldado fallecido, comenzaron a defender el templo, pero fueron expulsados por la fuerza.



Que no se preocupe la señora, en breve aparecen sacerdotes católicos a poner esa iglesia a las ordenes de Roma.

Que gente redios, cientos de años la iglesia de Roma empujando hacia el Este para que estos paganos ortodoxos conozcan la fe verdadera y aún siguen resistiendose, unos batallones de azovitas, unos himars y unos monaguillos católicos todos ellos dirigidos por el payaso narigudo y en breve verán la luz.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Se votó al PSOE que fue quien nos metió en la OTAN, de hecho se le voto dos legislaturas más , o nos importaba bien poco estar en la OTAN, o nos pareció bien, en cualquier caso salvo partidos ultra minoritarios ningún partido lleva salir de la OTAN en sus programas electorales, por algo será.



No escurras el bulto, no puedes mandar a un referéndum como si fuera la biblia siendo no vinculante.

Quien lo hizo me la suda, es el PPSOE y encima pucherazo.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso va a pasar, lo único es que creo que a los Rusos les van a montar una guerra en Serbia tardando pronto y no va a ser fácil por desgracia que puedan ayudar a sus hermanos Eslavos.
> 
> La geografía manda y eso los Yankis lo saben.
> 
> ...



Rusia primero tiene que limpiar en sus fronteras, antes de tomar la iniciativa contra la Otan.
Tras Ucrania, seguro que Rusia se pondrá a limpiar lo que tiene cerca antes de dar otro paso.

*Para mí hay cinco prioridades tras Ucrania:*

1) Integrar a Bielorrusia en la Federación: con ésto, Rusia impedirá revoluciones de colores y además, y lo más importante, controlará la logística a Kaliningrado y el corredor de Suwalki. Aparte, se pone con frontera directa con Polonia y Lituania, lo cuál hará que se caguen en los pantalones ambos países, y tengan que meter mucha más presión e involucrar más y más, a la UE y a la Otan en la zona.
Básicamente se trata de que sientan el miedo cerca, porque hasta ahora lo sentían a 1000 km, con ucrania y bielorrusia de por medio. Ahora lo van a oler a 1 km.

2) Transnistria: Es la ocasión ideal para integrar físicamente esta zona en la Federación (ahora mismo Transnistria está a 160 km de las fronteras rusas de Jersón).

3) Cáucaso: Armenia, Georgia (Osetia-Abjazia). Políticos corruptos que han virado hacia Usa...y habría que cortar de raíz este tema.

4) Kazakhstan: Coger por los huevos a Tokáev y advertirle que deje de tocar los cojones. O deponerlo directamente.

5) Integrar otros países en la Federación, para cerrar opciones de la CIA de montar revoluciones (algunos ya están en camino y es cuestión de tiempo, como tayikistán, Kirguistán o turkmenistán. Con estos 3, aislas a Uzbekistán y Kazakhstan si les da por hacer tonterías)

Para mí, esas deben ser las próximas prioridades de Rusia, hasta el 2030.
Y no tengo duda de que lo va a hacer, porque el aplastamiento de la Otan en Ucrania va a ser un golpe durísimo para la credibilidad yanqui y europea, que están viendo que ni protegen, ni tienen capacidad de hacer frente a enemigos de calado.


----------



## terro6666 (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No escurras el bulto, no puedes mandar a un referéndum como si fuera la biblia siendo no vinculante.
> 
> Quien lo hizo me la suda, es el PPSOE y encima pucherazo.



Lo que tú digas, la realidad es que a nadie le importo una mierda, salvo a cuatro nostálgicos comunistas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Te has dejado los delfines que protegen el puente de Crimea.
> 
> Después de ver lo de los uniformes y de cómo Ucrania ataca territorio ruso empiezo a cuestionarme cuantas de estas armas son propaganda rusa.



Los misiles ICBM y SLBM se prueban cada cierto tiempo para comprobar que funcionan, de hecho esas pruebas se comunican al contrario para evitar mal entendidos trágicos.

El sitio donde llegan las falsas ojivas nucleares siempre es el mismo, Kamchatka.

Los EEUU monitorizan con sus satélites y otros medios la fiabilidad de los lanzamientos.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Me está diciendo qué EEUU/UK crearon el 'comunismo'?



Sí. O al menos lo redirigieron.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo que tú digas, la realidad es que a nadie le importo una mierda, salvo a cuatro nostálgicos comunistas.



En realidad, cada vez que la OTAN se mete en una mierda militar TODO EL MUNDO SE ACUERDA, mas que nada por que saben que su pellejo está en juego.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> ALERTA MÁXIMA:
> Reportada explosión en un centro comercial de Moscú
> "Se produjo una explosión en el hipermercado OBI en el centro comercial Mega Khimki, seguida de un colapso", dijo una fuente.
> MOSCÚ, 9 de diciembre. /TASS/.
> ...


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

El stock de gas en Europa, a fecha del miércoles, baja ya del 90%.

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI


----------



## manodura79 (9 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Yo nunca he pedido que los lancen, con todos los que tienen , alguno funcionará, estaría bueno. Pero sin nukes, Rusia le duraba a la Otan menos que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio.



Ya. Y sin brazos Mike Tyson no hubiese ganado ningún cinturón. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso va a pasar, lo único es que creo que a los Rusos les van a montar una guerra en Serbia tardando pronto y no va a ser fácil por desgracia que puedan ayudar a sus hermanos Eslavos.
> 
> La geografía manda y eso los Yankis lo saben.
> 
> ...



Los serbios de Bosnia o la misma Serbia, seran el proximo objetivo de los estadounidenses y Rusia sera incapaz de prestarles ayuda eficaz, sin conexion terreste o maritima, rodeada de paises de la Nato que reclaman territorios, podria desaparecer como pais, Hungria ocuparia la Voivodina y se acercaria a Beograd, Bulgaria se apoderaria del sur de Serbia enlazando con el bantustan islamico de Kosovo, Montenegro duplicaria su territorio e incluso Bosnia y Rumania tendrian su pedazo de tarta, pinta muy mal el asunto.




PD- Lo unico que podria hacer Putin por los serbios ortodoxos que quisieran emigrar, es asentarlos en Novorrusia y en Siberia como colonos, regalandoles tierras.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Otra pregunta probablemente muy tonta y de alguien que no tiene idea. por qué disparán hacia arriba para golpear posiciones terrestres ucranianas ??



Tiro parabólico.

Movimiento parabólico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> En realidad, cada vez que la OTAN se mete en una mierda militar TODO EL MUNDO SE ACUERDA, mas que nada por que saben que su pellejo está en juego.



les vas a contar tu a ese imbécil lo que es la otan si no lo ha visto sufrir en pellejo propio como lo sufrieron paises como yugoslavia, siria, irak o libia entre las muchas victimas..... ains


----------



## Salamandra (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia primero tiene que limpiar en sus fronteras, antes de tomar la iniciativa contra la Otan.
> Tras Ucrania, seguro que Rusia se pondrá a limpiar lo que tiene cerca antes de dar otro paso.
> 
> *Para mí hay cinco prioridades tras Ucrania:*
> ...



Integrar más países en la Federación Rusa significa que son sus fronteras, entonces se queda sin colchón de amortiguación entre sus territorios y la OTAN, salvo que les quiera hacer el flaco favor de integrarlos y no defenderlos.

Con los países asiáticos que no tienen fronteras con la OTAN es mucho más fácil, no explotarlos, hacer causa económica con ellos y que pase algo al estilo Brasil que tenían tantos vínculos económícos con los BRICS que, con todas las ganas que tenía Bolsonaro de sacarlos de ésos acuerdos, sus empresarios le dijeron que quieto parado, a donde vas y ahí se tuvo que quedar.

En Asia en ello andan y con Bielorrusia pues... ¿No hay militares para la defensa del p'0aís allí? ¿Incluso reclutas?.

Yo creo que van a una alianza estilo OTAN en la que acabarán vendiendo armamento más puntero y convenios de colaboración y defensa. A ver como hacen para inactivar ese armamento si cambian de bando que puede ser el mayor problema.


----------



## EUROPIA (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dr. Fleischman (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> El tope al crudo de Rusia golpeará ''significativamente'' su economía, pero no mermará casi su presupuesto bélico
> 
> 
> Hace cerca de diez meses que Rusia comenzó su invasión de Ucrania. Desde entonces, los países occidentales han activado diversas sanciones contra el régimen de Vladímir Putin y la economía rusa. En especial, contra sus recursos energéticos. El objetivo principal es mermar la financiación de...
> ...



Interesante artículo sobre el tope y las sanciones en general:









La UE y el G-7 nos usan de peones en la guerra de la energía contra Rusia


El límite de precio al petróleo ruso es una medida estúpida por ineficaz y peligrosa. Lo que consigue es aumentar la inseguridad energética europea y mundial.




www.rankia.com






*La UE y el G-7 nos usan de peones en la guerra de la energía contra Rusia*

AutorKnownuthing
09/12/2022
El límite de precio al petróleo ruso es una medida estúpida por ineficaz y peligrosa. Lo que consigue es aumentar la inseguridad energética europea y mundial.

*1. Introducción*

Cuando escribí la serie del "*fin del mundo tal y como lo conocemos*" (partes I, II, III y IV) ya advertía que con la pandemia habíamos puesto el turbo hacia un mundo muy distinto a en el que hemos crecido. Un mundo en el que tendremos que encontrar nuestro lugar, caracterizado por el *decrecimiento energético*. Europa tiene muy malas perspectivas, porque es una de las regiones del mundo más deficitarias en energía (figura 1). Por suerte Europa tiene muy cerquita a la Comunidad de Estados Independientes (Rusia y aliados) que actualmente tiene un gran excedente energético.





Figura 1. Energía primaria producida menos consumida para las distintas regiones del mundo. En rojo Europa y en verde la Comunidad de Estados Independientes (Rusia y aliados). Fuente BP Energy Review 2022.
¿Por suerte? Los EEUU y nuestros preclaros líderes europeos han decidido jugar a la geopolítica energética con motivo de la invasión de Ucrania, país con el que no tenemos compromiso alguno. Para los EEUU el beneficio es doble, *eliminar a Putin* convirtiendo a Rusia en vasallo proveedor de materias primas como lo fue en tiempos de Boris Yeltsin, y *eliminar a Europa como competidor* tanto en consumo energético como en producción comercial de exportación. ¿Cual es el beneficio para Europa? ¿Cual es el riesgo?

*2. El ataque a la economía rusa no está funcionando*

Rusia es probablemente el país con *la economía más autónoma del mundo*. Produce prácticamente todo lo que necesita y exporta más de lo que importa. Vladimir Putin vio como las gastaba Occidente durante el desastroso periodo de Boris Yeltsin, y cuando accedió al poder en 1999 tenía muy claro que para no estar en sus manos tenía que construir una *economía resistente e independiente*. Rusia tenía entonces 262 acuerdos de producción compartida (Production Sharing Agreements), la mayoría desfavorables a Rusia, como el de Sakhalin-2 firmado en 1994 para la explotación de gas y petróleo en la isla de Shakalin con destino principalmente a Japón, extremadamente favorable a Shell. Putin ha eliminado 260 de dichos acuerdos durante su mandato, quedando tan solo dos en el momento de la invasión de Ucrania (los dos de Sakhalin). No es de extrañar que Occidente le odie.

Durante el mandato de Putin *la economía rusa ha mejorado enormemente*, multiplicando su PIB, adquiriendo unas reservas de oro y de divisas enormes y reduciendo su deuda al 19 % (figura 2). Esta mejoría contrasta con la evolución de la economía de la UE que ha mejorado mucho menos a costa de endeudarse hasta las trancas.





Figura 2. Tabla del cambio en la economía rusa entre 1999 y 2020. Cifras en porcentajes o miles de millones de dólares. Fuente: Russian direct investment fund. Russian Direct Investment Fund
*Occidente se ha propuesto destruir la economía rusa* perjudicando gravemente a sus ciudadanos, a pesar de que Rusia no le ha hecho nada a Occidente. Rusia es el país más sancionado del mundo (figura 3). Ya tenía 2700 sanciones antes de la invasión por su *implicación en la guerra civil Ucraniana* desde 2014 y por el *envenenamiento con novichok* de Sergei Skripal y su hija en Inglaterra en 2018. Las sanciones sobrepasan ya las trece mil.





Figura 3. Número de sanciones económicas por país antes del 22 de febrero en rojo y después en rosa. Cifras del 30 de noviembre. Fuente: Castellum.ai
Cuando hablamos de las sanciones de Occidente nos referimos a EEUU, la UE, el resto del G-7 (Australia, Canadá, Japón y Reino Unido) y Suiza (figura 4), acompañados de Corea del Sur, Taiwán y Nueva Zelanda.





Figura 4. Número de sanciones económicas contra Rusia desde 2014 por país. Fuente Castellum.ai

*Joe Biden*, en su discurso _"ruble to rubble"_ (el rublo a escombros) de Varsovia del 26 de marzo de 2022 se refirió a las sanciones como el poder de inflingir un daño que rivaliza con el poderío militar:



> Como resultado de estas sanciones sin precedentes, el rublo casi inmediatamente se reduce a escombros. La economía rusa - (aplausos) - es cierto, por cierto. Se necesitan alrededor de 200 rublos para igualar un dólar. La economía está en camino de reducirse a la mitad en los próximos años. Estaba clasificada - la economía de Rusia estaba clasificada como la 11ª mayor economía del mundo antes de esta evasión [sic] - invasión. Pronto ni siquiera estará entre las 20 primeras del mundo (aplausos). En conjunto, estas sanciones económicas son un nuevo tipo de política económica *con el poder de infligir daños que rivalizan con el poder militar*.



*¿Qué tal va esa guerra económica en la que nosotros somos la carne de cañón?*

Pues no muy bien. Putin ha conseguido que *el rublo sea inatacable por especulación*. Es una moneda con muy poca liquidez, controlada por el banco central ruso y con unas reservas de oro tremendas. De hecho Rusia vende su petróleo con un 30 % de descuento y algunos intermediarios compran oro físico en Londres para pagarlo obteniendo al vender el petróleo un beneficio tremendo. De esa manera el oro europeo encuentra su camino a Moscú como en su día lo encontró el oro español. La prohibición rusa de venta de bonos, stocks y activos inmuebles para extranjeros y la obligación de pagar por su energía y productos en rublos han surtido efecto. Tras las famosas palabras de Biden de *"ruble to rubble"* el rublo rebotó y podemos ver que el que se está convirtiendo en escombros es el euro (figura 5). A Rusia no le interesa que el rublo se aprecie demasiado, y lleva camino de convertirse en una de las monedas más estables.






Figura 5. Tipo de cambio del euro en rublos. El euro llegó a valer 150 rublos tras las sanciones, pero el rublo se recuperó rápidamente y ahora el euro vale en torno a 65 rublos, tipo de cambio que no se había visto desde 2015. Fuente: xe.com


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (9 Dic 2022)

(cont.)

Por supuesto las sanciones son un duro golpe para la economía rusa, que ha perdido al menos 5.500 millones de euros de exportaciones, pero *su capacidad de aguante ha sido claramente subestimada*. La inflación en Rusia también se disparó tras la invasión hasta niveles muy elevados, pero está descendiendo mucho más deprisa que en el resto del mundo dado su control sobre la energía (figura 6)





Figura 6. Tasa de inflación en Rusia. Fuente: Trading economics.
Aunque la *crisis económica global* que se avecina tiene muchos factores contribuyendo a ella, desde el pico de petróleo de 2018 hasta la situación de la COVID en China, es obvio que la guerra económica contra Rusia está contribuyendo fuertemente a ella, no solo por los altos precios de la energía, sino también por la reducción del comercio y el divorcio económico con Rusia que ha llevado a fuertes pérdidas a muchas empresas. El impacto en EEUU es menor pero en Europa, el principal cliente de Rusia, el impacto es muy fuerte, con muchas empresas europeas teniendo que asumir fuertes pérdidas y disminuciones del volumen de negocio. *Las sanciones son un arma de doble filo* y la importancia económica de Rusia es muy grande, mayor aún de lo que su PIB indica, por ser una de las principales fuentes de energía y materias primas.

*3. El límite de precio al petróleo ruso*

El límite de precio al petróleo ruso *es una medida estúpida y peligrosa, aparte de ser ilegal*. Los países de Occidente han decidido no solo no comprar petróleo ruso transportado por mar, también han decidido ponerle un precio límite de 60 $/barril *para todo el mundo*, lo cual es claramente ilegal y ataca de una manera nunca vista al mercado libre del petróleo. Para imponer un precio sobre un producto que no es suyo, independientemente del precio al que quieran comprarlo terceros compradores, *abusan de su dominio sobre las aseguradoras de fletes marítimos y sobre las navieras*, prohibiéndoles asegurar y transportar petróleo que se vaya a vender a más de 60 $/b.

Desde el inicio de las sanciones en marzo, Rusia se ha visto obligada a vender su petróleo con descuento, principalmente a China y la India. Dicho descuento, que llegó a ser de más de 30 € en la primavera y verano, se ha ido reduciendo hasta los 20 € en noviembre (figura 7). Está por ver el efecto de esta nueva ofensiva en la guerra económica contra Rusia.





Figura 7. Precio del petróleo ligero americano (WTI) y del petróleo ruso (Urals). Fuente: Oilprice.com
Ahora mismo *el petróleo ruso se vende a menos de 60 $/b* por lo que la medida no tendría efecto. La OPEP+ (con Rusia y otros productores) redujo su producción de petróleo en noviembre desde 43,85 a 41,85 millones de barriles diarios ante el enfado de EEUU que acusó a la OPEP de tomar partido por Rusia. La OPEP+ piensa como yo que se avecina una crisis global muy fuerte que *va a deprimir el precio del petróleo* y está intentando sostenerlo.

Si Rusia tuviera compradores dispuestos a pagar más de 60 $/b hay muchas cosas que puede hacer. Rusia lleva tiempo comprando petroleros viejos y tiene su propia flota. Es insuficiente pero va creciendo. También ha creado su propia aseguradora con apoyo estatal, y las aseguradoras asiáticas pueden aprovechar para crecer a costa de las de Occidente. Además hay todo un sistema internacional de transporte de petróleo sancionado de Irán y Venezuela que usa petroleros que incluso mezclan petróleo de distintas procedencias y lo trasvasan a otros barcos para que no se sepa su origen. Buena parte del petróleo ruso se va a seguir transportando porque *comporta un gran beneficio y el mundo lo necesita*.

La medida por tanto *es de dudosa eficacia*. Además tiene muchas excepciones. Los países europeos sin puerto necesitan el petróleo ruso y por ello el de oleoducto sigue permitido. La mayoría de las refinerías en la Europa del Este están diseñadas para trabajar con petróleo ruso y no pueden trabajar con otro. El petróleo de la isla de Sakhalin está exento de sanción, porque *Japón *lo necesita. *Hungría*, que se opone a la sanción porque va contra sus intereses y los de Europa, también ha recibido una exección.

Es probable que si la medida afecta al precio del petróleo sea al alza y no a la baja, así que lo mejor es que no lo afecte. Si se reduce el petróleo ruso y el precio se encarece podríamos tener una crisis económica global con un petróleo caro que la haga mucho peor. Además Occidente se reserva el derecho a ir bajando ese precio límite hasta hacer colapsar la economía rusa o la mundial, la que aguante menos el embate. Se avecinan tiempos inciertos.

Una medida de dudosa eficacia que entraña *un grave riesgo* es una medida estúpida. Es como si Europa se apretara su propio cuello. El petróleo ruso es el más cercano. Al comprar petróleo a mayor distancia *los costes se incrementan*. El embajador ruso en Viena ya ha amenazado con no vender petróleo a quienes implementen el límite. Rusia hará lo que le convenga pero *si le corta el petróleo a Europa* (no creo que lo haga por ahora) tendremos un problema muy serio a nivel mundial. Europa necesitará comprar el petróleo en otra parte y transportarlo, y eso *tensionará el mercado de petróleo global*. Muchos países podrían tener serias restricciones de petróleo con fuertes repercusiones para la economía global. No entiendo que jueguen con estas cosas. *Las apuestas se están volviendo tan fuertes* que nadie se puede creer que esto va de una guerra en Ucrania que está estancada y Rusia no está ganando. Occidente ha decidido aprovechar la guerra para avanzar en su geoestrategia *sin importarle ni el riesgo ni el bienestar de su propia población*.

*4. Efectos a medio plazo*

El resto del mundo está tomando buena nota de como Occidente utiliza su posición económica dominante para desatar una guerra económica contra quien no hace lo que quiere. Occidente no respeta nada y no conoce límites en sus medidas de guerra económica. Rusia ya estaba reduciendo su dependencia de Occidente, pero ahora lo hará más. Va a redirigir su economía y energía hacia Asia, donde se está creando *una zona económica cada vez más independiente* de Occidente. *La pérdida es para Europa*, que inconsciente de su decadencia no se da cuenta de que los papelitos que produce su banco central sin respaldo alguno van a ser apreciados cada vez menos por el resto del mundo, con el consiguiente empobrecimiento de su población. Europa con Rusia crearía una zona de importancia global más resistente al decrecimiento energético. Seguir a EEUU nos arrastra a la perdición, empobrecidos e irrelevantes.

Las acciones de Occidente *dañan el sistema bancario* internacional. *Perjudican la confianza* de que los depósitos Tier 1 (de máxima seguridad) que los bancos centrales depositan unos en otros están a salvo, puesto que los rusos han sido congelados y si los precedentes indican algo es que serán robados, al menos los depositados en el banco central de EEUU. *Dañan el negocio mundial de las navieras* (la griega en particular) *y de las aseguradoras*. La globalización, que lleva unos años a la baja, también se ve dañada, y ello *reduce el PIB mundial*.

*La producción de petróleo puede verse dañada*. Si Rusia cierra algunos de sus campos más antiguos y agotados podrían no reabrirse nunca. Pareciera que estamos haciendo lo posible por agravar el declive del petróleo tras su pico de 2018.

Aunque no ha dicho nada, *la OPEP debe estar en shock* por lo que Occidente está haciendo con el mercado de su materia prima esencial. Dudo mucho que estén de acuerdo. ¿Qué ocurriría si la OPEP decidiera no suministrar petróleo a quien le ponga un límite de precio? Al día siguiente el límite tendría que ser cancelado. Una medida así no se va a tomar, al menos de momento, pero yo no descarto que los países de la OPEP estén meditando qué hacer para que lo que le está pasando a Rusia no les pase a ellos en el futuro. *Occidente se ha arrogado un derecho que no le pertenece* poniendo al mercado del petróleo mundial en riesgo.

El alto precio del petróleo debería favorecer a la industria de las renovables en Europa, que sin embargo ha entrado en barrena. Supuestamente las renovables producen energía muy barata, pero Europa ya perdió su industria de paneles solares que se marchó a China. Ahora la industria de aerogeneradores se viene abajo. Los costes se han disparado a la vez que los contratos de largo plazo que habían firmado les hacen perder dinero con cada turbina que instalan. El problema se ve agravado por las perturbaciones en las cadenas de distribución que retrasan entregas y proyectos. *Vestas *lleva *perdiendo 150 millones de euros cada trimestre* de este año, y *Siemens Gamesa* ha declarado unas *pérdidas anuales de 940 millones de euros*. Poco a poco algunos se van dando cuenta de lo que este blog ha defendido desde hace años. Las renovables y el coche eléctrico no van a evitar el decrecimiento energético tras el pico de petróleo. La *transición energética es una quimera* que no resiste el mínimo análisis. Con reducción de energía fósil e inmersos en una economía en contracción es imposible sustituir la infraestructura energética. Que *Alberto Nuñez Feijoo* pida retirar los coches con más de 10 años le lleva a uno a preguntarse si hay algún político en este país que tenga la cabeza bien amueblada y sepa lo que está pasando.

*5. Conclusiones*

Hemos iniciado el decrecimiento energético. Nuestras autoridades deben saberlo porque es *la única explicación a la política de cero emisiones* que se nos intenta imponer con la patética excusa del cambio climático. Cabría esperar que en esta situación no se hiciera nada que agravara el problema energético, mientras se busca como reducir su impacto. Incomprensiblemente *España y Europa* se han empeñado en *socavar los cimientos de su sistema energético*. A la estúpida pelea de Sánchez con Argelia se añade la guerra por delegación y económica contra Rusia. ¿Qué necesidad había de ello? *¿Por qué Europa está jugando a la geopolítica en Ucrania contra una potencia nuclear?* Europa tiene una gran responsabilidad en muchas de las cosas que han sucedido en Ucrania en las últimas dos décadas que han sido determinantes de la invasión rusa. Como aficionado a la historia cada vez tengo más sensación de estar viviendo los momentos de locura y falta de racionalidad que precedieron a los grandes conflictos.

A cada medida que toma Occidente contra Rusia *nuestro futuro energético se ensombrece*. Ello se va a traducir en contracción económica y pobreza energética creciente. Por ahora la gente está convencida de que la culpa es de Putin y las petroleras (figura 8), pero si la situación empeora lo suficiente les va a dar igual de quién sea la culpa.





Figura 8. Manifestantes en Glasgow el 3 de diciembre piden energía para todos y que paguen los que polucionan (las petroleras). Fuente: commondreams.org 

Al estar en decrecimiento energético las recuperaciones de las crisis serán parciales. La gente ya está viendo que la recuperación de la pandemia no ha sido como se esperaba cuando ya se nos viene encima otra crisis. *Putin es responsable* de iniciar una guerra y causar miles de muertos. No es responsable de la crisis de energía en Europa. De ella *son responsables nuestros dirigentes* y a ellos debemos pedir cuentas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por supuesto, así es, hay bombas suficientes para destruir el planeta decenas de veces. *¿Y luego qué? *
> 
> Luego vendrá el lema de las Fuerzas Estratégicas de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



Se dice, se cuenta que al parecer el plan de esta élite llena de subnormales con pensamiento sionazi y capitalista, que se han hartado del tan discutido tema de la superpoblación, es ademas de la perpetuacion del capitalismo solo para ellos, su otro alto plan (lo del covid, es uno de esos planes para ese objetivo, le salio regular, lo intentan ahora con el calentamiento y la agendita 2k30), y que lo que están tratando es de pinchar a Rusia para que nos matemos todos. Lo que no saben la puta elite genocida es que ya hoy ni siquiera se salvaran -pero creen en sus sistemas bunkers como si fuera una solucón maravillosa- bajo sus tan llamados ultraseguros bunkers, adivino que si hacen esto la radiacion hara su trabajo por los respiraderos de esos bunkeres, y si llegan a aguantar, los víveres no daran ni para un par de anos, con la pregunta en mente y como controlarán a sus súbditos si las cosas se ponen feas dentro de esas trampas mortales. Ni me lo quiero imaginar cuando estemos todos muertos de un modo u otro (impacto directo o por quemaduras, enfermedad, peleas de supervivencia o hambre, escoja el que mas le "guste" -a mí ninguna, me aterroriza-, prefiero estar muerta y ya). No sobreviviremos y punto.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ada Colau visitará Kiev este viernes y se reunirá con su alcalde Vitaliy Klitschko



Presidentes autonomicos y alcaldes, haciendo viajes oficiales al extranjero y haciendo politica exterior con el beneplacito del gobierno de Sanchez, dilapidando los necesarios recursos publicos. 

PD- Se rien de la democracia y de sus votantes, cuantas hostias y penas de prision hacen falta !!!.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por supuesto, así es, hay bombas suficientes para destruir el planeta decenas de veces. *¿Y luego qué? *
> 
> Luego vendrá el lema de las Fuerzas Estratégicas de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



Mucho diseño , presentación e intenciones, pero eso luego hay que plasmarlo y financiarlo, y ahí RUSIA flaquea por todas partes. De todas formas, queda bonito. Gracias por la intención.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A ver campeona, no puedes decir que ya la votamos como si Dios hubiera hablado y luego decir que no fue vinculante.
> 
> No se puede poner una vela a Dios y al demonio a la vez.



Monta un partido y llévalo en el programa entonces, puedes hacerlo sin ningún problema


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Ya. Y sin brazos Mike Tyson no hubiese ganado ningún cinturón.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Pues que Rusia no invada por encima de sus posibilidades. Ya se ha marcado la línea mur cerca de sus fronteras. Se le ha perdido todo el respeto que tenía.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Libre en el sentido de que no trabaja para ningún medio en concreto. Ahí sí que tiene razón.



Hombre, repite palabra por palabra los tweets de la embajada, es que son copias….eso es “no trabajar para ningún medio”? Pues vale, pero luces no es que tenga muchas, ni siquiera hace un trabajo interesante de campo, se supone que está en Donetsk y solo lanza propaganda, nada con un mínimo de interés o de sustancia(aunque no estes de acuerdo)
Esa chica me caía bien antes, pero…es que es limitadilla…para darla un premio….ya sabemos por qué se lo dan…


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Se votó al PSOE que fue quien nos metió en la OTAN, de hecho se le voto dos legislaturas más , o nos importaba bien poco estar en la OTAN, o nos pareció bien,* en cualquier caso salvo partidos ultra minoritarios ningún partido lleva salir de la OTAN en sus programas electorales, por algo será.*



Ningun partido que quiera llegar a gobernar el reino de España, puede llevar en su programa electoral la salida de la Otan o la defenestracion de los Borbones.




PD- Primero hay que conseguir una mayoria absoluta y luego hablaremos de referendums sobre el sistema autonomico, sobre la Nato o sobre la monarquia.


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)

Se viene el Invierno de Yuri

Hoy en Basilea nevando a tope(la ciudad granfe con menos altitud de Suiza)

Pero hemos mirado en el trabajo un compañero y yo las previsiones para 10 días y acojona

*Máximas -2

Mínimas - 12

 *


----------



## Xan Solo (9 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Son provocaciones aplazadas, van poco a poco, como aquel que dice "sólo la puntita, sólo un poquito"...

Pero el objetivo está claro. Y están esperando que Serbia estalle para atacarla con todo. Están buscando crear en caos en Europa.


----------



## vegahermosa (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso va a pasar, lo único es que creo que a los Rusos les van a montar una guerra en Serbia tardando pronto y no va a ser fácil por desgracia que puedan ayudar a sus hermanos Eslavos.
> 
> La geografía manda y eso los Yankis lo saben.
> 
> ...



rusia sigue en siria en libia y otras zonas de africa
serbia no seria ayudada por rusia, con este gobierno no


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Integrar más países en la Federación Rusa significa que son sus fronteras, entonces se queda sin colchón de amortiguación entre sus territorios y la OTAN, salvo que les quiera hacer el flaco favor de integrarlos y no defenderlos.
> 
> Con los países asiáticos que no tienen fronteras con la OTAN es mucho más fácil, no explotarlos, hacer causa económica con ellos y que pase algo al estilo Brasil que tenían tantos vínculos económícos con los BRICS que, con todas las ganas que tenía Bolsonaro de sacarlos de ésos acuerdos, sus empresarios le dijeron que quieto parado, a donde vas y ahí se tuvo que quedar.
> 
> ...



El concepto de integración es algo que nos cuesta a los occidentales, así como el de las nacionalidades dentro de la Federación. Ser parte de la Federación no significa ser ruso. Mi mujer es de nacionalidad griega, con pasaporte ruso y nacida en Uzbekistán, en la Unión Soviética, donde además vivió 15 años.

Esto cuesta entenderlo en Europa, donde todo el mundo la llamaría "Rusa" a secas. En cambio ni siquiera ella se considera rusa, sino griega.
Ni tan siquiera uzbeka. Sus padres por ejemplo, son ambos de nacionalidad griega, pero el padre tiene ciudadanía uzbeka, pasaporte ruso y uzbeko...pero solo se considera griego.

Por tanto, que Bielorusia se integre en la Federación, no significa que Rusia se anexione Bielorrusia.
Significa que militar y económicamente, Bielorrusia ha de tender hacia los mismos objetivos del resto de la Federación.
Por tanto las fronteras las defenderían bielorrusos, como hacen los chechenos dentro de sus fronteras, o los de Daguestán, o los de Kabardia Balkaria o los de Tartaristán (ninguno se considera ruso de nacionalidad, por más que tengan pasaporte de la federación). Pero el armamento y las capacidades de combate, serían siempre supervisadas por el Kremlin.

Rusia es la auténtica multiculturalidad, natural. No lo que han metido con calzador en Europa, donde un negro de Sudán en París, implica multiculturalidad, al igual que un blanco de Alemania en el Congo, tampoco significa multiculturalidad real.


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2022)

*Los ciudadanos de Polonia se preparan para luchar con Rusia

Los polacos se están preparando seriamente para luchar contra el ejército ruso. *
_*Así lo adice la publicación oficial del Pentágono Stars and Stripes...
en los campos de entrenamiento de Polonia no hay plazas suficientes para todos
los que quieren aprender a combatir.

Hace algún tiempo, el Ministerio de Defensa Nacional polaco lanzó el proyecto 
Army Train. Cabe señalar que esta iniciativa nació en relación con las operaciones *_
*militares en Ucrania.*





__





Cargando…






en.topcor.ru


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Hace unos meses me acuerdo de ver una comedia rusa famosilla de los 2000s llamada "sobre que hablan los hombres" en ella los protas de Moscú viajan a Odessa a pasar las vacaciones y paran por Kiev. Dos paises hermanados, unidos por idioma, familia, cultura....
> 
> La anglojudiada no podía tolerarlo... ahora los ucranianos están disfrutando del progreso occidental.
> 
> ...



Este tipo de mensajes me hacen mucha gracia, un idioma en común no es excusa para evitar de manera militar una serie de decisiones 
Un “hermano” nunca obliga, nunca usa la violencia y transmite confianza
Es verdad que van a pasar décadas para restablecer esos lazos, pero es que hay que ser conscientes de quién ha metido el ejército, que es el primer paso para eso


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Hace unos meses me acuerdo de ver una comedia rusa famosilla de los 2000s llamada "sobre que hablan los hombres" en ella los protas de Moscú viajan a Odessa a pasar las vacaciones y paran por Kiev. Dos paises hermanados, unidos por idioma, familia, cultura....
> 
> La anglojudiada no podía tolerarlo... ahora los ucranianos están disfrutando del progreso occidental.
> 
> ...



Todo por culpa de los criminales, asesinos, genocidas, fratricidas, psicópatas, sanguinarios, sádicos, homicidas, destripadores, exterminadores BASTARDOS de USA 

Rusia y Ucrania son del mismo tronco y quitando a los nazis del oeste son la misma nación y la única solución sería integrarlos de vuelta en Rusia pero con la actual cúpula del Kremlin eso es imposible desgraciadamente.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Que no se preocupe la señora, en breve aparecen sacerdotes católicos a poner esa iglesia a las ordenes de Roma.
> 
> Que gente redios, cientos de años la iglesia de Roma empujando hacia el Este para que estos paganos ortodoxos conozcan la fe verdadera y aún siguen resistiendose, unos batallones de azovitas, unos himars y unos monaguillos católicos todos ellos dirigidos por el payaso narigudo y en breve verán la luz.



Hostia, esta si que no me la esperaba, después de la “extensión de la OTAN”, ahora bien la “extensión De la Iglesia”..y nos lo queríamos perder….


----------



## Salamandra (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El concepto de integración es algo que nos cuesta a los occidentales, así como el de las nacionalidades dentro de la Federación. Ser parte de la Federación no significa ser ruso. Mi mujer es de nacionalidad griega, con pasaporte ruso y nacida en Uzbekistán, en la Unión Soviética, donde además vivió 15 años.
> 
> Esto cuesta entenderlo en Europa, donde todo el mundo la llamaría "Rusa" a secas. En cambio ni siquiera ella se considera rusa, sino griega.
> Ni tan siquiera uzbeka. Sus padres por ejemplo, son ambos de nacionalidad griega, pero el padre tiene ciudadanía uzbeka, pasaporte ruso y uzbeko...pero solo se considera griego.
> ...



Entonces no será Federación Rusa. Creo que estás hablando de una situación excepcional con tu mujer porque si la situación de tu mujer fuera la normal, todos los Uzbecos y bielorrusos, por ejemplo, ya formarían parte de la Federación rusa y tendrían derecho al pasaporte y no hay que hacer nada más.

Militar y económicamente tener los mismos objetivos puede ser una OTAN, más los acuerdos económicos de zona de los países del otro lado, los convenios que se quieren formar en Asia etc.

Por otro lado, china iría por el momento a su lado y es un socio crucial porque es el que da más autonomía y volumen a su asociación. Otra razón más para que los lazos económicos no psen por la federación rusa sino por convenios como es el BRICS.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Mucho diseño , presentación e intenciones, pero eso luego hay que plasmarlo y financiarlo, y ahí RUSIA flaquea por todas partes. De todas formas, queda bonito. Gracias por la intención.



De nada, a Rusia no le cuesta tanto dinero como a los EEUU desarrollar su armamento, cosas del sector público estatal. 

Esperemos que no tengamos que comprobar si funcionan los petardos.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Entonces no será Federación Rusa. Creo que estás hablando de una situación excepcional con tu mujer porque si la situación de tu mujer fuera la normal, todos los Uzbecos y bielorrusos, por ejemplo, ya formarían parte de la Federación rusa y tendrían derecho al pasaporte y no hay que hacer nada.
> 
> Militar y económicamente tener los mismos objetivos puede ser una OTAN, más los acuerdos económicos de zona de los países del otro lado, los convenios que se quieren formar en Asia etc.



Excepcional? Te equivocas.
Al revés. De los 150 millones de la federación, ni 30 millones se consideran rusos de nacionalidad.
Ves como no lo entendéis?


----------



## MagicPep (9 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los serbios de Bosnia o la misma Serbia, seran el proximo objetivo de los estadounidenses y Rusia sera incapaz de prestarles ayuda eficaz, sin conexion terreste o maritima, rodeada de paises de la Nato que reclaman territorios, podria desaparecer como pais, Hungria ocuparia la Voivodina y se acercaria a Beograd, Bulgaria se apoderaria del sur de Serbia enlazando con el bantustan islamico de Kosovo, Montenegro duplicaria su territorio e incluso Bosnia y Rumania tendrian su pedazo de tarta, pinta muy mal el asunto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286104
> 
> ...



hay las cosas son muy complicadas y la historia nos la recuerda

por alli las waffen las pasaron putas

ahi la URSS le dijo a Tito que le podia pasar lo de Praga y el les contesto que les estaban esperando...

ahi Afganistan puede quedar en un patio de guarderia


----------



## EsDeDinamita (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El stock de gas en Europa, a fecha del miércoles, baja ya del 90%.
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI



Precisamente iba a poner esto. La media de los últimos 5 años es claramente inferior, pero vamos a ver el frío que hace y como se llenan después los almacenes en primavera y verano. Eso no va a ser tan sencillo.


----------



## Adriano II (9 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ningun partido que quiera llegar a gobernar el reino de España, puede llevar en su programa electoral la salida de la Otan o la defenestracion de los Borbones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286133
> 
> ...



El hombre que tiene que besar la mano que le da el pan no es un hombre libre

Si tienes que pedir prestado para pagar la nómina de funcis y jubilados y para pagar las medicinas de los hospitales entre otras cosas no tienes soberanía como pais luego estás completamente en manos de los que te prestan

Vivir por encima de tus posibilidades y tal

Una de las cosas que a Putin nadie puede negarle que ha hecho bien es no endeudar a Rusia


----------



## Salamandra (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Excepcional? Te equivocas.
> Al revés. De los 150 millones de la federación, ni 30 millones se consideran rusos de nacionalidad.
> Ves como no lo entendéis?



¿Uzbequistán forma parte de la Federación rusa?. No.

El resto de nacionalidades que no se consideran rusos pero que si forman parte de la federación rusa ya funcionan como un país, como un país con autonomías muy amplias y todo lo que tu quieras pero son parte de un país, federación rusa.

Pero si hablamos de Uzbequistán, kazakistán etc hablamos de diferentes países.

Y los chechenos no se considerarán rusos pero llevan el pasaporte de la* Federación* rusa, tayicos y uzbecos, salvo circunstancias excepcionales, no.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los serbios de Bosnia o la misma Serbia, seran el proximo objetivo de los estadounidenses y Rusia sera incapaz de prestarles ayuda eficaz, sin conexion terreste o maritima, rodeada de paises de la Nato que reclaman territorios, podria desaparecer como pais, Hungria ocuparia la Voivodina y se acercaria a Beograd, Bulgaria se apoderaria del sur de Serbia enlazando con el bantustan islamico de Kosovo, Montenegro duplicaria su territorio e incluso Bosnia y Rumania tendrian su pedazo de tarta, pinta muy mal el asunto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286104
> 
> ...



“Créanme, po favor”


----------



## Icibatreuh (9 Dic 2022)

La de chistes que haría Gila con estos dos personajes 


*"Tirado por el Mercedes: Lukashenko tuvo que caminar hasta la cumbre de EAEU. No arrancaba.*

Lukashenka dice que los problemas con Mercedes lo obligaron a llegar a la cumbre de EAEU a pie.


El presidente de Bielorrusia, Alexander Lukashenko , se quejó del "Mercedes débil". *Debido a problemas con el automóvil, se vio obligado a caminar *a una reunión con colegas de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (EAEU).

Las imágenes muestran al líder bielorruso subiendo las escaleras. Después de eso, el político ingresa al edificio y *se queja al presidente de Kirguistán , Sadyr Zhaparov , sobre la mala industria automotriz extranjera. *

Cuatro días antes.


*"Putin cruzó el puente de Crimea conduciendo un Mercedes-Benz *


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Monta un partido y llévalo en el programa entonces, puedes hacerlo sin ningún problema



No tranquilo, ya se destruye la OTAN sola este Invierno.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Los ciudadanos de Polonia se preparan para luchar con Rusia
> 
> Los polacos se están preparando seriamente para luchar contra el ejército ruso. *
> _*Así lo adice la publicación oficial del Pentágono Stars and Stripes...
> ...



Se compran casa en Almería para salir corriendo.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Los ciudadanos de Polonia se preparan para luchar con Rusia
> 
> Los polacos se están preparando seriamente para luchar contra el ejército ruso. *
> _*Así lo adice la publicación oficial del Pentágono Stars and Stripes...
> ...



Deberían de fijarse primero en como está terminando Ucrania. Están locos estos polacos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Excepcional? Te equivocas.
> Al revés. De los 150 millones de la federación, ni 30 millones se consideran rusos de nacionalidad.
> Ves como no lo entendéis?



Más o menos lo que estás tratando de explicar, si te he entendido Seronoser es que se sienten Rusos pero como una continuación de su antiguo país la Unión Soviética.


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Sí. O al menos lo redirigieron.



Osease ¿ la lucha de clases es inventada, dirigida y/o asumida por las élites capitalistas?

Luego andará pontificando sobre las lecturas fabricadas por los servicios occidentales..
y usted se come toda esa basura sin ningún escrúpulo. 
Pues buen provecho, míster.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La de chistes que haría Gila con estos dos personajes
> 
> 
> *"Tirado por el Mercedes: Lukashenko tuvo que caminar hasta la cumbre de EAEU. No arrancaba.*
> ...



Pudiendo ir en un Lada todo terreno...


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No tranquilo, ya se destruye la OTAN sola este Invierno.



Llegamos tarde, ya es invierno


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En el pueblo de Tarasovka, en la región de Kiev, la madre de un soldado ucraniano fallecido pidió a los atacantes que no ocuparan la iglesia para poder enterrar a su hijo. Cabe destacar que ayer activistas de la OCU, junto con las fuerzas de defensa territorial, irrumpieron en la Iglesia Ortodoxa de la región. Muchos feligreses, incluida la madre del soldado fallecido, comenzaron a defender el templo, pero fueron expulsados por la fuerza.



Son asesinos , nazis y genocidas como sus amos Otanicos y bastardos, los folla OTAN que apoyan esto también lo son.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Más o menos lo que estás tratando de explicar, si te he entendido Seronoser es que se sienten Rusos pero como una continuación de su antiguo país la Unión Soviética.



Diría que se lía. Rusia hoy es un estado federal, se consideren etnia rusa o no todos los ciudadanos hoy son ciudadanos de la federación rusa., Rusia como país hoy no existe.

Y pensar que, a cuenta de éso, el resto de países exURSS pueden ser miembros de la Federación rusa de nuevo, más parece una utopía que otra cosa. Tampoco sería bueno, al margen de convenios bilaterales que los hay, que pueden mejorar y que pueden ser muy beneficiosos. Al margen de que en un estado federal siempre es más fácil admitir nuevos miembros que también suele ser así.

Y el caso de su mujer uzbeca... pues como los ecuatorianos que trabajan en este país que teóricamente no admite la doble nacionalidad y si hiciera cumplir lo que sus leyes mandan.. españoles.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Llegamos tarde, ya es invierno



El principio del Invierno, y aún queda Enero y las reservas de gas cayendo.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia primero tiene que limpiar en sus fronteras, antes de tomar la iniciativa contra la Otan.
> Tras Ucrania, seguro que Rusia se pondrá a limpiar lo que tiene cerca antes de dar otro paso.
> 
> *Para mí hay cinco prioridades tras Ucrania:*
> ...



Su razonamiento es perfecto, el problema es que de donde saca usted que Rusia va a hacer eso sí ha esperado 8 años para entrar en Ukronazistan dando tiempo al rearme y fortalecimiento tras firmar los mierdacuerdos de Minsk , trampa reconocida por los satánicos y ante la cual cayó Putiniano por el afán de no romper con los satánicos ,y encima entran 8 años después a medias, si no han hecho ni eso dudo mucho que hagan lo que usted dice que por otra parte deberían ser medidas básicas para autodefensa de Rusia.
Con la cúpula actual descarto que lo hagan, o cambia o todo seguirá igual.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ahora es mejor, incluso que las criptos que se ahorran la cheking, lo teclean y arreando.



Las criptos terminarán siendo el instrumento de los gobiernos para quedar completamente esclavizados a su tiranía.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Bocanegra (9 Dic 2022)

Andrei Spînu, viceprimer ministro de Moldavia se disculpa por haber negociado con la región de Transnistria y dice que no había otra salida para pasar el invierno. 

Recordemos que hace unos días cerró el acuerdo de enviar todo el gas disponible hacia Transnistria a cambio de electricidad. 

En sus declaraciones ha añadido que promete que cuando Ucrania gane la guerra restaurará el control sobre Transnistria.


----------



## Snowball (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Desde la ignorancia,
Un Su-57? Lo expondrían así? No será un Su-34?


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia,
> Un Su-57? Lo expondrían así? No será un Su-34?



Qué mejor escenario de pruebas?


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Los bastardos tienen en Kosovo su mayor base, para eso ordenaron la independencia de ese estado mafioso y nido de ratas kosovar, ellos respaldan y promueven esas provocaciones. Territorio robado a Serbia y cuna de esa nación.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hostia, esta si que no me la esperaba, después de la “extensión de la OTAN”, ahora bien la “extensión De la Iglesia”..y nos lo queríamos perder….



Como te la ibas a esperar si escribes desde la absoluta ignorancia.

Si supieses algo de Ucrania sabrías que la historia del pais ha estado muy marcada desde hace siglos por el conflicto entre el mundo católico, polacos y lituanos, y el mundo ortodoxo, mayoría de ucranianos y rusos.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Osease ¿ la lucha de clases es inventada, dirigida y/o asumida por las élites capitalistas?
> 
> Luego andará pontificando sobre las lecturas fabricadas por los servicios occidentales..
> y usted se come toda esa basura sin ningún escrúpulo.
> Pues buen provecho, míster.



Debería de observar qué sucedió con todas las naciones o imperios que cayeron bajo el comunismo: dejaron de ser competencia de EEUU y Gran Bretaña. Especialmente del primero, dado que a los ingleses de otra forma, pero también los redujeron.

¿Y a qué 'lecturas' fabricadas por los servicios occidentales se refiere? no le pillo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia,
> Un Su-57? Lo expondrían así? No será un Su-34?



La calidad de la imagen no es buena, pero si parece un Su-57 por la forma de las alas y la cola, además el ruido del motor es bastante parecido al que ha aparecido en otros vídeos.



Si lo expondrían o no eso ya depende de lo loco que esté el piloto, la misión asignada y el armamento que emplea. 

Por lo que se ve en el vídeo está bombardeando con la altura suficiente para no comerse sus propias bombas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2022)

Rusia machaca 6 lanzadoras Mlrs en Zaporiye


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No tranquilo, ya se destruye la OTAN sola este Invierno.



No subestime a los genocidas.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

El centro de Donetsk ha vuelto a ser bombardeado esta tarde. Otra vez con las "piedras de granizo", que no son armas de precisión pero cubren un cuadrado de territorio. Los bastardos ucranianos están haciendo esto únicamente para matar a los locales. Es probable que estos bombardeos continúen. Con este telón de fondo, con el trasfondo de las muertes de civiles y de nuestros soldados en el frente, cualquier declaración de los políticos sobre acuerdos, negociaciones o algún tipo de pacto, causa cada vez más resonancia y desconcierto. Es como una película de fantasía sobre mundos paralelos. 





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2022)

Petróleo de los Urales cae a 43 dólares, el ESPO ruso que envía a Asia a 68 dólares.


----------



## Honkler (9 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Los ciudadanos de Polonia se preparan para luchar con Rusia
> 
> Los polacos se están preparando seriamente para luchar contra el ejército ruso. *
> _*Así lo adice la publicación oficial del Pentágono Stars and Stripes...
> ...



Estos se piensan que los rusos van a tener miramientos con ellos como con los ukros…


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Putin sobre el progreso y el calendario de la SMO en Ucrania.

1. La SMO avanza como debe, todo es estable, no tenemos preguntas ni problemas al respecto. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso trabaja con transparencia en Ucrania.

2. Todas las partes en conflicto tendrán que aceptar "la situación sobre el terreno". Habrá que llegar a un acuerdo. Con la duración del proceso, Putin no se refiere al transcurso de la SMO en sí, sino a todo el proceso de liquidación.

3. Las declaraciones de Merkel sobre los acuerdos de Minsk sorprendieron a Putin. No se alegró de oírlo, según sus palabras fue decepcionante (al parecer, la perspectiva de utilizar a Merkel como negociadora no es de esperar).
Merkel simplemente confirmó lo obvio, que Minsk-2 se estaba utilizando contra Rusia para armar a Ucrania.

4. Rusia debería haber lanzado una operación en Ucrania antes, pero contaba con Minsk-2 (de hecho, esta es otra admisión de la falacia del curso de Minsk).

5. Putin dejó entrever una posible revisión de la doctrina nuclear rusa sobre el ataque preventivo de desarme, aludiendo a las capacidades del armamento hipersónico, en el que Rusia va varios años por delante de Estados Unidos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## niraj (9 Dic 2022)

Muy recomendable, la primera parte habla de Ucrania y seguidamente de Perú que también recomiendo escuchar


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Putin destacó el papel del FSB en la liberación de Victor Bout. Nuestros servicios especiales negociaron el intercambio.
Putin también afirmó que son posibles nuevos intercambios con los estadounidenses.
EE.UU. también ha dicho hoy que tiene la intención de continuar las negociaciones sobre el intercambio de Whelan. La plataforma de negociación será Turquía. Para Rusia, a juzgar por declaraciones anteriores, la persona de mayor interés es Vadim Krasikov, que se encuentra en una prisión alemana por el asesinato del terrorista checheno Khangoshvili.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó de que las operaciones de contrabatería en la región de Zaporizhzhya dieron como resultado la identificación y destrucción de seis MLRS y MARS-2 MLRS.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Andrei Spînu, viceprimer ministro de Moldavia se disculpa por haber negociado con la región de Transnistria y dice que no había otra salida para pasar el invierno.
> 
> Recordemos que hace unos días cerró el acuerdo de enviar todo el gas disponible hacia Transnistria a cambio de electricidad.
> 
> En sus declaraciones ha añadido que promete que cuando Ucrania gane la guerra restaurará el control sobre Transnistria.



Ya ha recibido las órdenes pertinentes de sus amos Bastardos.


----------



## Honkler (9 Dic 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Andrei Spînu, viceprimer ministro de Moldavia se disculpa por haber negociado con la región de Transnistria y dice que no había otra salida para pasar el invierno.
> 
> Recordemos que hace unos días cerró el acuerdo de enviar todo el gas disponible hacia Transnistria a cambio de electricidad.
> 
> *En sus declaraciones ha añadido que promete que cuando Ucrania gane la guerra restaurará el control sobre Transnistria.*



Cachondo el colega


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Wargonzo informa de la retirada de las unidades de la 93 brigada de Soledar.

Fuentes operativas del proyecto @wargonzo confirman la información sobre la retirada de Soledar de los restos de dos batallones de la 93ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Según la información recibida, el comando neonazi planea retirar sus unidades a Slaviansk para reagruparse. La unidad Aydar de Kiev, que comprende la 53 brigada mecanizada de las AFU, y la 112 brigada de defensa territorial de Kiev han sido enviadas allí con este fin.

La retirada está relacionada con las catastróficas pérdidas de las AFU a lo largo de la línea Seversk-Soldar-Bakhmut.

Mientras tanto, la retirada completa de las tropas de Soledar no puede discutirse por el momento: unidades de la 53ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente, la 71ª Brigada Jaeger y restos de la 65ª Brigada de las Tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas permanecen en la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2022)

Se inicia colecta en periódico ucra para comprar 2 4x4 a la brigada de tanques n4 y a la 25 OPGBr para la zona de Donetsk.

News.obozrevatel.com


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

*Damos a conocer los hechos de cómo Occidente quería iniciar una guerra en Donbass tras el levantamiento en Bielorrusia en 2020 (c) Alexander Lukashenko*

Estamos a la espera de más detalles.
Es bastante obvio que si Lukashenko hubiera sido derrocado en 2020, Rusia habría tenido una guerra aún peor en Ucrania. Intentar romper Kazajstán es otro eslabón de esta cadena..,









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Debería de observar qué sucedió con todas las naciones o imperios que cayeron bajo el comunismo: dejaron de ser competencia de EEUU y Gran Bretaña. Especialmente del primero, dado que a los ingleses de otra forma, pero también los redujeron.
> 
> ¿Y a qué 'lecturas' fabricadas por los servicios occidentales se refiere? no le pillo.



Parece que primeramente debiera ser consciente que el 'comunismo' no existe.
El comunismo es una abstracción teórica para un fin (un fin verdadero, no la farsa
de Fukuyama) de la Historia. Es una teoría de la Historia en esencia.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

"Occidente cree que no nos acabaron en 1990, cuando la Unión Soviética comenzó a desintegrarse. Y lo que estamos intentando ahora... vivir... y no depender de nadie, ser una potencia verdaderamente independiente... esto, por supuesto, es una noticia impactante para ellos " (C) Victor Booth









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Y aquí hay una foto no borrosa de un mercenario polaco liquidado por las tropas rusas cerca de Artemivsk. El nombre de Kurwa era Daniel Stieber. Tenía 35 años. Nació en Varsovia. Hijo de un importante empresario polaco, Miroslav Stieber.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Foto en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

El Banco de Rusia abre instituciones territoriales en las regiones de LNR, DNR, Kherson y Zaporizhzhya - detalles

▪ La sección "Instituciones territoriales" del sitio web del regulador se ha actualizado con secciones para las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk y las regiones de Zaporizhzhia y Kherson. Anterior V. Putin decidió garantizar la creación de instituciones territoriales del Banco de Rusia en la LNR y la DNR, y que las organizaciones que desempeñaban las funciones de bancos centrales y bancos comerciales se transformaran en sociedades anónimas y se fusionaran con Promsvyazbank.
▪ Según el decreto, las autoridades de la DNR y la LNR deben garantizar la transferencia del 100% de las acciones del Banco Central de la DNR y el Banco Estatal de la LNR a Promsvyazbank en el plazo de un mes tras su registro estatal.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Lymansky, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las AFU - resumen

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, en las zonas de Sinovka, Tabayevka y Berestovoye de la región de Kharkiv, el ejército y la aviación de ataque atacaron concentraciones de personal y equipo militar de las AFU. Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, un BMP y dos vehículos fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limanskoe, las tropas rusas prosiguieron su ofensiva, repeliendo los contraataques de las unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP y 4 camionetas fueron destruidos en esta dirección durante el día.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las acciones activas de las fuerzas rusas destruyeron a más de 30 militantes ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, el enemigo intentó sin éxito atacar las posiciones de las unidades rusas en dirección a las regiones de Vladimirovka, Pavlovka DNR y Novovorovka Zaporizhzhia. Las unidades de las AFU se dispersaron y retrocedieron a sus posiciones originales. Las pérdidas enemigas en esta dirección ascendieron hasta 80 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23811









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Bulgaria enviará por primera vez ayuda militar a Ucrania - Reuters.

La lista de armas es confidencial, pero funcionarios del gobierno dijeron que Sofía enviaría principalmente armas ligeras y municiones, subrayando que Bulgaria no podía permitirse el lujo de enviar sus sistemas de misiles tierra-aire de fabricación rusa o los cazas MiG-19 y Su-25 que Kiev quiere.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Los pensionistas de Odessa protestan con pancartas que dicen "4 días sin luz"

La ciudad tiene una de las situaciones eléctricas más tensas de Ucrania, con distritos enteros sin luz y muchas casas sin agua ni calefacción. Al mismo tiempo, Odessa tiene más actividad de protesta que otras ciudades. Ayer, los residentes también bloquearon el tráfico en la ciudad debido a la falta de electricidad durante cinco días.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Iskra (9 Dic 2022)

En primavera de 2014 un actor comediante muy popular que en ese momento tenía 36 años y con ciudadanía ucraniana resultó bajo la ley de movilización. Además, intentaron darle la notificación varias veces sin éxito.

Sin embargo, nunca se presentó en la oficina de reclutamiento. Aún más, huyó a Moscú para rodar la película «Los ocho primeros divorcios». La fronteras entonces estaban abiertas igual que la posibilidad de evitar la notificación del llamamiento al servicio militar.
t.me/nerozovie_ochki/4194?single


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Combates cerca de Soledar: el 6º regimiento del LNR destruye las posiciones de los combatientes ucranianos

Los cosacos del 6º Regimiento Platov del 2º Cuerpo del LNR en Soledar destruyen el personal y las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con precisos ataques de artillería.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Putin hizo algunas declaraciones importantes sobre la SMO en la cumbre de la UEE:

▪ Rusia debería haber iniciado antes la operación en Ucrania, pero esperaba llegar a un acuerdo en el marco de Minsk-2;
▪ En cuanto a la duración del proceso de la SMO -me refería a la duración del proceso de asentamiento-, la SMO sigue su curso, todo es estable allí, no tenemos preguntas ni problemas allí hoy;
▪ El Presidente cree que, como resultado del SMO, todos tendrán que aceptar las realidades sobre el terreno;
▪ Sobre la posibilidad de una nueva oleada de movilizaciones: No existen tales factores, no son visibles. Ya se lo he dicho: 300.000 han sido reclutados, 150.000 están en la agrupación, de los cuales sólo la mitad, 77.000, están en las unidades. ¿Qué tipo de movilización adicional? Se trata de una reserva de combate, la mitad de todos los movilizados. ¿Qué tipo de movilización? Ahora está fuera de discusión.
▪ Putin dijo que discute cada día con el Ministerio de Defensa el equipamiento de los movilizados.
▪ Todas las cuestiones /problemáticas/ se tratan con el Ministerio de Defensa, me aseguran que cada vez son menos y menos graves.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Nuestras tropas han avanzado ligeramente en la zona de Kremenna.

_Nuestra ofensiva también está en marcha en la cara norte de la dirección de Liman (frente Kremenna-Makeyevka). Khokhola se está defendiendo activamente, ayer atacó con una fuerza de hasta un batallón desde la dirección de Nevskoye, pero primero fueron recibidos y luego desalojados. Tenemos progresos, Khohol derribado de varias zonas boscosas, los chicos se deshizo de la fortaleza a quemarropa, saltando sobre la armadura y disparar desde la treintena. Hicieron una docena y media de prisioneros, uno de ellos un oficial al que patearon el culo. En 3 días, el Khokhla tuvo pérdidas muy graves, pero la mayoría eran TRO y guardias fronterizos._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## trichetin (9 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Como te la ibas a esperar si escribes desde la absoluta ignorancia.
> 
> Si supieses algo de Ucrania sabrías que la historia del pais ha estado muy marcada desde hace siglos por el conflicto entre el mundo católico, polacos y lituanos, y el mundo ortodoxo, mayoría de ucranianos y rusos.



¿Y no es más lógico pensar que el plan sea anexionar esas comunidades ortodoxas rusas (*Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana del Patriarcado de Moscú*) a la iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana (*Iglesia ortodoxa de Ucrania*, que vendría a ser de facto la 'iglesia nacional ucraniana' con algo más de la mitad de habitantes de Ucrania) antes a antes que dejar que pasen a manos de los uniatas (*Iglesia greco-católica ucraniana* unos 5 millones) o a los rusinos (*Iglesia greco-católica rutena)* unos 400.000?


----------



## Impresionante (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Bulgaria enviará por primera vez ayuda militar a Ucrania - Reuters.
> 
> La lista de armas es confidencial, pero funcionarios del gobierno dijeron que Sofía enviaría principalmente armas ligeras y municiones, subrayando que Bulgaria no podía permitirse el lujo de enviar sus sistemas de misiles tierra-aire de fabricación rusa o los cazas MiG-19 y Su-25 que Kiev quiere.
> 
> ...



Mig-29 supongo.


----------



## frangelico (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Mig-29 supongo.



Es que los 19 que puedan tener estarán en el museo.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Dic 2022)

_El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha calificado de "decepcionantes" las declaraciones de la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel, quien afirmó recientemente que los Acuerdos de Minsk de 2015 fueron "un intento de dar tiempo a Ucrania".

"Es decepcionante. Francamente hablando, no esperaba oír esto de la excanciller, porque yo siempre partía de la idea de que los dirigentes de la República Federativa [de Alemania], dialogaban con nosotros con sinceridad. Sí, claro que apoyaban a Ucrania, pero me parecía que los líderes [alemanes] siempre querían resolver [el conflicto] en base de los principios que habíamos alcanzado, incluidos los Acuerdos de Minsk", recalcó el líder ruso tras una cumbre con los líderes de la Unión Económica Euroasiática.

En este sentido, reiteró que Moscú "hizo todo lo correcto" en relación con el lanzamiento del operativo militar en Ucrania. Asimismo, aseveró que los miembros del formato de Normandía (Alemania, Francia) "mentían" sobre la disposición a cumplir con lo acordado, mientras que Ucrania en repetidas ocasiones se negó a aferrarse a las disposiciones que buscaban poner fin al conflicto.

"La idea radicaba solamente en llenar a Ucrania con armas y prepararla para los combates. Lo vemos, quizá nos dimos cuenta con retraso.* A lo mejor habría que iniciar todo esto antes [el operativo*]. Simplemente esperábamos que hubiéramos podido ponernos de acuerdo en el marco de los Acuerdos de Minsk", subrayó.

En este contexto, enfatizó que se plantea la cuestión de confianza que actualmente "ya está casi en cero". "¿Cómo llegar a un acuerdo?, ¿qué negociar?, ¿es posible negociar con alguien?, ¿y dónde están las garantías?", dijo el jefe de Estado. Sin embargo, puntualizó que finalmente "habrá que llegar a acuerdos" y aseguró que Moscú está "abierta" a tales escenarios._


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> _El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha calificado de "decepcionantes" las declaraciones de la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel, quien afirmó recientemente que los Acuerdos de Minsk de 2015 fueron "un intento de dar tiempo a Ucrania".
> 
> "Es decepcionante. Francamente hablando, no esperaba oír esto de la excanciller, porque yo siempre partía de la idea de que los dirigentes de la República Federativa [de Alemania], dialogaban con nosotros con sinceridad. Sí, claro que apoyaban a Ucrania, pero me parecía que los líderes [alemanes] siempre querían resolver [el conflicto] en base de los principios que habíamos alcanzado, incluidos los Acuerdos de Minsk", recalcó el líder ruso tras una cumbre con los líderes de la Unión Económica Euroasiática.
> 
> ...



Menudo temita... la Merkel reconociendo que había estafado a Putin, y Putin admitiendo que los habían engañado.

La Merkel ha sido la papisa europea durante una década. Y decían que ésta era la buena, seria y rigurosa, imaginaos el resto.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> ¿Y no es más lógico pensar que el plan sea anexionar esas comunidades ortodoxas rusas (*Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana del Patriarcado de Moscú*) a la iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana (*Iglesia ortodoxa de Ucrania*, que vendría a ser de facto la 'iglesia nacional ucraniana') antes a antes que dejar que pasen a manos de los uniatas (*Iglesia greco-católica ucraniana*) o a la *Iglesia greco-católica rutena*?



La mayoría de ellos serían absorbidos por la Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania, pero la catolica también está detrás medrando y apoyando el ultranacionalismo de la Ucrania Occidental para llevarse primero un tajo y después desmontar o absorber a la ortodoxa ucraniana.

Es como cuando Turquía apoya Crimea en Ucrania, lo que quiere es primero a los rusos fuera y después pasito a pasito ya vamos hablando de donde "realmente" tiene que estar Crimea.

Es la historia de Ucrania, un eslabón débil (son casi retrasados) que en la historia ha estado a merced de Polaco-Catolicos, Turco-Musulmanes y Ruso-Ortodoxos, y de los 3 vectores se fue con los rusos porque eran los que mejor los trataban y con los que más tenían en comun.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> ¿Y no es más lógico pensar que el plan sea anexionar esas comunidades ortodoxas rusas (*Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana del Patriarcado de Moscú*) a la iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana (*Iglesia ortodoxa de Ucrania*, que vendría a ser de facto la 'iglesia nacional ucraniana' con algo más de la mitad de habitantes de Ucrania) antes a antes que dejar que pasen a manos de los uniatas (*Iglesia greco-católica ucraniana* unos 5 millones) o a los rusinos (*Iglesia greco-católica rutena)* unos 400.000?



_Cuando se separaron del Patriarcado de Moscú no todos (clero y fieles) aceptaron la Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania. Ahora la Gestapo ataca a los que no lo aceptaron._


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> _El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha calificado de "decepcionantes" las declaraciones de la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel, quien afirmó recientemente que los Acuerdos de Minsk de 2015 fueron "un intento de dar tiempo a Ucrania".
> 
> "Es decepcionante. Francamente hablando, no esperaba oír esto de la excanciller, porque yo siempre partía de la idea de que los dirigentes de la República Federativa [de Alemania], dialogaban con nosotros con sinceridad. Sí, claro que apoyaban a Ucrania, pero me parecía que los líderes [alemanes] siempre querían resolver [el conflicto] en base de los principios que habíamos alcanzado, incluidos los Acuerdos de Minsk", recalcó el líder ruso tras una cumbre con los líderes de la Unión Económica Euroasiática.
> 
> ...



Madre del amor hermoso !!!
Sin comentarios.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso !!!
> Sin comentarios.



Ha reconocido la cagada de 2014, porque habría tomado Ucrania con la minga, sin muertes masivas.

Tremendo si


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> El principio del Invierno, y aún queda Enero y las reservas de gas cayendo.



Y luego será el siguiente y al siguiente y así hasta la eternidad, si ya nos sabemos el cuento


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso va a pasar, lo único es que creo que a los Rusos les van a montar una guerra en Serbia tardando pronto y no va a ser fácil por desgracia que puedan ayudar a sus hermanos Eslavos.
> 
> La geografía manda y eso los Yankis lo saben.
> 
> ...



Eso pasa porque en los grandes fregaos de la historia mundial no le ha caido ni una bala en el continente y creo que va siendo hora de que sientan en sus carnes lo que es que te jodan la vida a bombazos.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

El responsable de Gazprom abordó con Erdogan el suministro de gas ruso a los consumidores turcos y las perspectivas de creación de un centro de gas en Turquía
En el marco de la visita de la delegación de Gazprom a Estambul, Alexey Miller se reunió con el presidente turco Erdogan, en presencia del ministro de Energía y Recursos Naturales, Fatih Donmez.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2022)

Más problemas para las nucleares francesas:

Previsión de disponibilidad de energía de EDF para la red ha bajado de 54GW, 50 luego y ahora a 47....pero la compañía de red eléctrica francesa es pesimista, cree que en el mejor de los casos EDF podrá entregar 40GW a principios de enero.


Fuente: Libération.fr


----------



## frangelico (9 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Más problemas para las nucleares francesas:
> 
> Previsión de disponibilidad de energía de EDF para la red ha bajado de 54GW, 50 luego y ahora a 47....pero la compañía de red eléctrica francesa es pesimista, cree que en el mejor de los casos EDF podrá entregar 40GW a principios de enero.
> 
> ...



Pues 40 es la mitad y hasta menos del pico de demanda de días fríos. Por suerte tienen la hidráulica y el gas pero estas suman 43GW y no creo que puedsn arrancar todas a la vez. España puede meter 2.8 GW y los franceses no van a poder darle a Italia ni Suiza a ellos, dudo que esos puedan exportar a Francia y UK tampoco parece fácil que pueda . De todos modos con interrupciones selectivas a la industria se podría pasar.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Como te la ibas a esperar si escribes desde la absoluta ignorancia.
> 
> Si supieses algo de Ucrania sabrías que la historia del pais ha estado muy marcada desde hace siglos por el conflicto entre el mundo católico, polacos y lituanos, y el mundo ortodoxo, mayoría de ucranianos y rusos.



No tiene nada que ver con eso, la "iglesia católica" no se está "expandiendo", eso es una tontería que no tiene, además, nada que ver con la cultura de ningún país, de hecho, en "occidente" no tiene ni siquiera "tirón".
Pensar que hay un "complot super secreto de la iglesia para hacerse con Ucrania" es una tontería, que además, no se sujeta con nada, está al mismo nivel de la tierra es plana, no se llegó a la luna y demás magufadas 

La iglesia católica apenas tiene poder, como para andarse con planes maquiavelicos, bien harías, si es que quieres apoyar las posibles razones rusas para esta mierda, en no ridiculizar sus argumentos con esa clase de cosas, porque es lo único que se consigue, lo de la "expansión de la OTAN cuela por la ignorancia de la gente, la animadversión hacia "todo lo americano", por parte de las "izquierdas tradicionales" y del conservadurismo más casposo, pero eso no


----------



## dabuti (9 Dic 2022)

BOMBAS DE FÓSFORO..SU USO ES LEGAL.
COJAMOS COM PINZAS LA FUENTE Y LA PROCEDENCIA.

ACABA DE SALIR, LA REPORTERA, DESDE EL HOSPITAL DE BAJMUT EN DIRECTO EN TELECIRCO.

SITUACIÓN DESESPERADA UCRA ALLÍ HA DICHO.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (9 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, control de Crimea en 2014 y ahora dominio del mar de Azov, que no deja de ser una defensa natural de Crimea…objetivo de la OTAN en 2014…



Ahora a echarles del mar negro


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Confirmación de ataque en PS Severo-Ukrainskaya 750

Ha aparecido en la red un vídeo de la extinción de un incendio en una instalación de infraestructura eléctrica ucraniana tras uno de los ataques con misiles rusos. Nuestro equipo logró determinar que los hechos del vídeo tienen lugar en la subestación de Severoukrainskaya, en la región de Sumy.

En la grabación se aprecian claramente graves daños en uno de los tres autotransformadores de 750 kV. A juzgar por el verdor que capta el objetivo del cámara, la grabación fue tomada hacia mediados de otoño: según nuestros datos, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas acababan de atacar la subestación el 17 de octubre. Desde entonces, es muy posible que el número de transformadores destruidos en la estación haya aumentado.

Coordenadas: 50.6900429, 33.7689099

Los daños en el emplazamiento dificultaron la transferencia de energía desde la central nuclear del oeste de Ucrania al noreste del país. Esto provocó posteriormente cortes de electricidad en las regiones de Kharkiv y Sumy y redujo la capacidad de compensar la escasez de energía a costa de otras regiones ucranianas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> BOMBAS DE FÓSFORO..SU USO ES LEGAL.
> COJAMOS COM PINZAS LA FUENTE Y LA PROCEDENCIA.
> 
> ACABA DE SALIR, LA REPORTERA, DESDE EL HOSPITAL DE BAJMUT EN DIRECTO EN TELECIRCO.
> ...




_No es fósforo es magnesio. Pero para los massmierda es “fósforo”._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues 40 es la mitad y hasta menos del pico de demanda de días fríos. Por suerte tienen la hidráulica y el gas pero estas suman 43GW y no creo que puedsn arrancar todas a la vez. España puede meter 2.8 GW y los franceses no van a poder darle a Italia ni Suiza a ellos, dudo que esos puedan exportar a Francia y UK tampoco parece fácil que pueda . De todos modos con interrupciones selectivas a la industria se podría pasar.



De ahí que hace días se hable de cortes posibles en Francia....yo no tengo ninguna duda que los tendrán.

Ojo los 40 se pueden revisar a la baja.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> BOMBAS DE FÓSFORO..SU USO ES LEGAL.
> COJAMOS COM PINZAS LA FUENTE Y LA PROCEDENCIA.
> 
> ACABA DE SALIR, LA REPORTERA, DESDE EL HOSPITAL DE BAJMUT EN DIRECTO EN TELECIRCO.
> ...



Son de Magnesio no de fósforo.


----------



## amcxxl (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Mig-29 supongo.



Su-25, y ademas estas noticias creo que van con mucho retraso, todo el material sovietico en la NATO ya ha sido transferido, ademas de que pilotos tienen que llevar entrenando desde 2015, dado que la mayoria de pilotos que tenia oficialmente Ucrania ya estaran criando malvas

Se sabe que los nazis al menos se han recibido:

EE. UU. - 16 Mi-17-5V (modernos de fabricacion rusa comprados presuntamente para Afganistan)
Macedonia - 4 Su-25
Polonia - 23 MiG-29 + todos los repuestos disponibles y todas las municiones de otros lados
Eslovaquia - 9 MiG-29AS y 2 MiG-29UBS + todos los repuestos disponibles y todas las municiones
Bulgaria - 14 Su-25 (de los cuales 8 se actualizaron en 2020-2021 en 558 ARZ de Baranovichi-Bielorusia)
República Checa - 12 Mi-24V (también está previsto transferir 15 Mi-17-1Sh)
Azerbaiyán - al menos 3 MiG-29 (vistos en Lvov ARZ)

Yo tambien he visto un video con um Mi-35 checo en manos de los ucranianos, asi que cuando las noticias salen es porque ya no se puede ocultar


Por ejemplo, Ucrania recibio unos 82 Su-25 de la URSS, aunque desguazo o vendio algunos, el resto quedaron almacenados ya que solo tenia oficialmente 34 en funcionamiento antes de 2022

Segun los datos van 111 SU-25 perdidos por Ucrania por lo que es probable que ademas de los 22 recibidos segun la lista anterior, haya recibido todos los que tenian los vasallos de USA en su poder como Chequia (24) o Georgia (12) etc...
Ademas hay que tenrer en cuenta que la fabrica de la URSS estaba en Georgia y es de suponer que es de lo primero que robaron los yankees cuando dieron el golpe de estado con Saakhasvili y asi obtener repuestos

Lista de aparatos derribados hasta finales de noviembre, aunque hay muchos aparatos (85 aviones y 74 helicopteros, sin identificar exactamente el tipo)
Aun tiene que quedar una buena cantidad de Su-24 y MiG-29 si han sido capaces de repararlos y ponerlos en funcionamiento, ademas de de una docena o docena y media de Su-27






Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Son de Magnesio no de fósforo.



exacto es magnesio basicamente son incendiarias, el fosforo sirve para otra cosa y se ve muy distinto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que los 19 que puedan tener estarán en el museo.



Si, esta claro aunque Korea del Norte y algún otro país algun los vuela. Incluso China ahora que lo pienso con los Nanchang Q5.

Fuerza Aérea de Bulgaria.




Lo que si tienen es un montón de material en su ejercito de tierra que seguro están presionando los Yankis para enviarlo a Ucrania.





__





List of modern equipment of the Bulgarian land forces - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## frangelico (9 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> De ahí que hace días se hable de cortes posibles en Francia....yo no tengo ninguna duda que los tendrán.
> 
> Ojo los 40 se pueden revisar a la baja.



Y cuidado con Italia. Otro punto es que en Francia los picos de demanda tan extremos se deben a las calefacciones, no es como España, que tiene una demanda domestica moderada (1/4 del total) y bastante estable, a ellos se les dispara la demanda de hogares y edificios públicos o comerciales en invierno y depende mucho del frío que haga


----------



## Adriano II (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La calidad de la imagen no es buena, pero si parece un Su-57 por la forma de las alas y la cola, además el ruido del motor es bastante parecido al que ha aparecido en otros vídeos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya pero es que usar Su-57 para bombardear a tierra es como usar un pura sangre árabe para tirar de una carreta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

Bombas incendiarias sobre pueblos, pero atención, llega el putincel con el espectometro a decirles a los civiles que no se preocupen por las quemaduras, que las bandas en el espectro de emision son de Mg no de P

rata



Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Son de Magnesio no de fósforo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Su-25, y ademas estas noticias creo que van con mucho retraso, todo el material sovietico en la NATO ya ha sido transferido, ademas de que pilotos tienen que llevar entrenando desde 2015, dado que la mayoria de pilotos que tenia oficialmente Ucrania ya estaran criando malvas
> 
> Se sabe que los nazis al menos se han recibido:
> 
> ...




Gracias, buen resumen.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

petroleo torno a 70$ no dejas la cancion de ejque la energia ni cuando tienes la cabeza metida en el retrete del khan



frangelico dijo:


> Y cuidado con Italia. Otro punto es que en Francia los picos de demanda tan extremos se deben a las calefacciones, no es como España, que tiene una demanda domestica moderada (1/4 del total) y bastante estable, a ellos se les dispara en invierno y depende mucho del frío que haga


----------



## NS 4 (9 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los serbios de Bosnia o la misma Serbia, seran el proximo objetivo de los estadounidenses y Rusia sera incapaz de prestarles ayuda eficaz, sin conexion terreste o maritima, rodeada de paises de la Nato que reclaman territorios, podria desaparecer como pais, Hungria ocuparia la Voivodina y se acercaria a Beograd, Bulgaria se apoderaria del sur de Serbia enlazando con el bantustan islamico de Kosovo, Montenegro duplicaria su territorio e incluso Bosnia y Rumania tendrian su pedazo de tarta, pinta muy mal el asunto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286104
> 
> ...



Se te olvida que media BiH es entidad Serbia...

Y que tarde o temprano se uniran...si Kosovo se puede declarar independiente...ellos lo mismo.

O es pernada exclusiva de los sunitas de patronazgo anglosionista???

Esperemos esta vez Serbia haga justicia historica con Kosovo y BiH.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

merkel era la enesima putilla del kremlin, pasando por chirac schroeder, kohl y ahora maricron



Roedr dijo:


> Menudo temita... la Merkel reconociendo que había estafado a Putin, y Putin admitiendo que los habían engañado.
> 
> La Merkel ha sido la papisa europea durante una década. Y decían que ésta era la buena, seria y rigurosa, imaginaos el resto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y cuidado con Italia. Otro punto es que en Francia los picos de demanda tan extremos se deben a las calefacciones, no es como España, que tiene una demanda domestica moderada (1/4 del total) y bastante estable, a ellos se les dispara la demanda de hogares y edificios públicos o comerciales en invierno y depende mucho del frío que haga



Ayer ya tuvieron caída eléctrica en París. 
Ayer Francia importó 286.500 megavatios.

Fuente: l'internaute.com


----------



## El Exterminador (9 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Se te olvida que media BiH es entidad Serbia...
> 
> Y que tarde o temprano se uniran...si Kosovo se puede declarar independiente...ellos lo mismo.
> 
> ...



pues si, y seria un golpe brutal que volvieran a crear yugoslavia de nuevo para tocar los cojones, que recordemos que fue en 2003 cuando decidieron finiquitar los mismos serbios, despues de tantas presiones de la onu y el extranjero(despues de haberla defendido como jabatos)


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Me está diciendo qué EEUU/UK crearon el 'comunismo'?



El del aspa de Carcuña se cree el cuento de la judeomasónica.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Bombas incendiarias sobre pueblos, pero atención, llega el putincel con el espectometro a decirles a los civiles que no se preocupen por las quemaduras, que las bandas en el espectro de emision son de Mg no de P
> 
> rata



Llevaba semanas sin usar la nevera.
A disfrutar.


----------



## dabuti (9 Dic 2022)

UCRANIA ES UNA COLONIA USADA POR EL OESTE COMO ARIETE Y CARNE DE CAÑÓN CONTRA RUSIA.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
9 DEC, 10:48
*West turned Ukraine into colony, exploits its people as cannon fodder — Putin*
According to the Russian leader, it is necessary to work together to shape a more flexible and stable system of security and cooperation, which could be suitable to the current challenges

MOSCOW, December 9. /TASS/. Western nations have turned Ukraine into a colony and are exploiting Ukrainians as cannon fodder and a battering ram against Russia, President Vladimir Putin said in a video address to the audience of SCO and CIS defense chiefs on Friday.
"Over the course of many years, the West has been unceremoniously exploiting and draining its [Ukrainian] resources, supported genocide and terror in Donbass, while essentially turning this country into a colony and shamelessly using the Ukrainian people today as cannon fodder and a battering ram against Russia by supplying Ukraine with weapons and ammo, sending mercenaries there and pushing it towards a suicidal path," Putin stressed.
The Russian president noted that the ongoing developments in Ukraine show the repercussions of Washington’s drive to cling to its global dominance at any cost.
"I am convinced that the nature and scale of the present-day threats place greater demands on our interaction through defense agencies," he said addressing the participants of the meeting.

According to the Russian leader, it is necessary to work together to shape a more flexible and stable system of security and cooperation, which could be suitable to the current challenges.
Putin stressed that such a system "should be based not on some kind of mythical unwritten rules, which no one ever saw, nor on somebody’s dominance and monopolism, but only on international law and respect for mutual interests."


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

la iglesia catolica no obliga a nadie a hacerse catolico, no tiene nada que ver con el imperio del mal, que se dedica a conseguir adoradores al poder terreno del divino drak khan a base de bombas incendiarias.

el cerebro del putincel esta muy mal, lleno de inmundicia de los retretes del kremlin en donde abrevan

ahora ucrania ojala termine catolica y latina como polonia, el mundo ortodoxo ademas esta muy proximo a resarcir el cisma con el patriarca constantinopla Bartolome que esta a muy buenas con Francisco I. La ortodoxa rusa no es una iglesia, es una pantomima del khan, puro teatro.



alfonbass dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con eso, la "iglesia católica" no se está "expandiendo", eso es una tontería que no tiene, además, nada que ver con la cultura de ningún país, de hecho, en "occidente" no tiene ni siquiera "tirón".
> Pensar que hay un "complot super secreto de la iglesia para hacerse con Ucrania" es una tontería, que además, no se sujeta con nada, está al mismo nivel de la tierra es plana, no se llegó a la luna y demás magufadas
> 
> La iglesia católica apenas tiene poder, como para andarse con planes maquiavelicos, bien harías, si es que quieres apoyar las posibles razones rusas para esta mierda, en no ridiculizar sus argumentos con esa clase de cosas, porque es lo único que se consigue, lo de la "expansión de la OTAN cuela por la ignorancia de la gente, la animadversión hacia "todo lo americano", por parte de las "izquierdas tradicionales" y del conservadurismo más casposo, pero eso no


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ya pero es que usar Su-57 para bombardear a tierra es como usar un pura sangre árabe para tirar de una carreta



Pues si, lo más normal sería utilizarlo en misiones aire-aire, SEAD y ataque a objetivos de tierra con munición de precisión standoff.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Dic 2022)

El espia Paul Whelan, un funcionario patriota que se juega la vida por su pais, para Biden su vida vale menos que la de una negra drogadicta y lesbiana, bonito pais tienen los usanos !!! 

*Paul Whelan, el exmarine encarcelado en Rusia que se quedó fuera del intercambio de Biden: "No entiendo por qué sigo aquí"*
*20MINUTOS*  NOTICIA09.12.2022 - 11:56H


En 2020, fue condenado a 16 años de cárcel.
Víktor But, el "mercader de la muerte" ruso que inspiró una película y que ha sido intercambiado por una baloncestista.





Paul Whelan, durante su etapa en la marina.United States Marine Corps
El exmarine estadounidense Paul Whelan *se ha quedado fuera del intercambio de prisioneros* entre la Casa Blanca y Rusia. Estados Unidos entregó al traficante de armas ruso Viktor But, conocido como el "mercader de la muerte". A cambio, recuperó a la jugadora de baloncesto Brittney Griner.
Whelan dijo este jueves en una entrevista con el canal _CNN _que *está decepcionado con el Gobierno* por no haber hecho más por liberarlo. "No entiendo por qué aún sigo sentado aquí", dijo. El exmarine se alegró de la liberación de Griner, pero lamentó que no se haya hecho más para que él siga el mismo camino. "Fui detenido por un crimen que nunca ocurrió", aseguró a la _CNN_.



Rusia libera a la jugadora de baloncesto estadounidense Brittney Griner en un intercambio de prisioneros
*Trabajaba como director de seguridad global*
Paul Whelan, de 52 años, es un exmarine estadounidense, que también tiene la ciudadanía de Reino Unido, Canadá e Irlanda. *Realizó múltiples misiones en Irak como infante de marina* entre los años 1990 y 2008. También trabajó como ejecutivo de seguridad corporativa de Michigan durante más de una década.
En 2013 ejercía el cargo de director de seguridad global e investigaciones en una compañía estadounidense, donde era responsable de investigar las acusaciones de robo, fraude, acoso sexual y violencia entre los empleados. El el momento de la detención,* trabajaba como director de seguridad global *en una empresa de tecnología automotriz, con base en Estados Unidos.

*Viajaba con regularidad a Rusia*
Desde el 2007, Whelan viajaba a Rusia con regularidad por motivos de trabajo y personales. En esta ocasión, *había llegado a Moscú el 22 de diciembre de 2018* hasta el 6 de enero de 2019.


Se encontraba en el país para *asistir a la boda de un amigo*, un excompañero del ejército, con una ciudadana rusa. Además, tenía previsto viajar a San Petersburgo durante esos días.
*Una memoria USB*
El 31 de diciembre de 2018* fue arrestado en Moscú y encarcelado por espionaje*. Era el día de la boda. Whelan se encontraba en su habitación, en un hotel de la ciudad, cuando la policía entró en el cuarto y procedió a su detención.
En sus pantalones, hallaron *una memoria USB que contenía información clasificada y secretos de Estado*. El abogado de Whelan dijo que el estadounidense no conocía la existencia de ese dispositivo y alegó que la persona que lo había vestido se lo puso en el bolsillo, tal y como recoge la _BBC_.

Prisión para el "mercader de la muerte", considerado el mayor traficante de armas del mundo
*Condenado a 16 años de cárcel*
En 2020, se llevó a cabo un único juicio a puerta cerrada. Whelan lo calificó de "farsa", antes de que se leyera la sentencia. "El juicio secreto, en el que no se presentó ninguna evidencia, *es una violación atroz de los derechos humanos *y de las normas legales internacionales", señaló un portavoz de la embajada estadounidense en unas declaraciones recogidas por la _BBC_.
El estadounidense fue condenado a 16 años de prisión y *se ha convertido en el foco de atención de Estados Unidos*, que ha intentado organizar un intercambio de prisioneros con Rusia para liberar al exmarine. "Mis maletas están hechas. Estoy listo para irme a casa", dijo a la _CNN._
*No pararán hasta lograr su libertad*
Estados Unidos "no parará" hasta lograr la liberación del exmarine estadounidense Paul Whelan. Así lo prometió este jueves el secretario de Estado del país norteamericano, Antony Blinken. "Hemos hecho todas las ofertas posibles a nuestro alcance para lograr la liberación de Paul, pero *no ha habido manera de traerlo a casa con Brittney*", dijo durante una rueda de prensa en Washington.
El titular de Exteriores explicó que las autoridades rusas han dado un trato diferente al caso de Whelan, acusado de espionaje, respecto al de Griner, detenida en febrero pasado por llevar aceite de cannabis en la maleta. Y con el canje de presos, el Gobierno estadounidense *tuvo que elegir entre "traer a uno o a ninguno"*, afirmó.
El secretario de Estado prometió que el Gobierno de Joe Biden permanece "absolutamente *comprometido" con lograr la liberación de Whelan,* cuyo frágil estado de salud ha sido denunciado repetidamente por sus abogados. "Estamos en contacto con su familia y seguiremos trabajando. No pararemos hasta que Paul esté en casa", aseveró Blinken.









Paul Whelan, el exmarine encarcelado en Rusia que se quedó fuera del intercambio de Biden: "No entiendo por qué sigo aquí"


El exmarine estadounidense Paul Whelan, encarcelado en Rusia desde 2018 y acusado de espionaje, dijo este jueves en una entrevista con el canal CNN estar decepcionado...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Donetsk
Situación a las 18.00 horas del 9 de diciembre de 2022*

El mando ucraniano sigue redesplegando unidades de la 59ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las AFU cerca de Donetsk. Se están rotando las posiciones delanteras y equipando las posiciones de tiro.

Las formaciones de la 59ª Brigada han suspendido sus permisos hasta febrero del próximo año. Militares ucranianos difunden información sobre una inminente contraofensiva contra posiciones rusas en diciembre.

Para el 10 de enero de 2023, se espera que lleguen a la línea Kurakhovo-Karlovka unidades de la 56ª Brigada del Ejército de las AFU, que actualmente se encuentra parcialmente en recuperación de combate en la región de Chernihiv.

Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk) sección, dos BMP con personal han sido redesplegados al asentamiento de Toretsk para reforzar la defensa de las AFU. También se han entregado municiones y proyectiles.

Efectivos de la 59ª división de infantería de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas llegaron a Avdiivka, Ocheretino, Memryk y Halytsynivka. Las fuerzas del batallón de infantería de la 79ª división fueron rotadas a sus reductos cerca de Ocheretino.

▪ En Netailovo, unidades de artillería de la 59ª Brigada están estableciendo posiciones de tiro para unidades de artillería autopropulsada. La aglomeración de Donetsk sigue siendo bombardeada desde las líneas de vanguardia.

Los combates en Marinka continúan en el sector de Marinka. Según los lugareños proucranianos, unidades de la 35ª brigada de las AFU han lanzado una contraofensiva en los límites de la ciudad.

▪ Llegaron refuerzos de la dirección Zaporizhzhya: dos compañías de fusileros del 102º IRT de las AFU en vehículos de la sección Gulyaypol del frente.

En el sector de Ugledar, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania acumulan fuerzas en la zona del saliente de Vremyevsky. Se han trasladado refuerzos a los alrededores de Volnoye Polye. Los UAV de reconocimiento están operando a lo largo de la línea del frente, apuntando a la artillería ucraniana de cañones y cohetes.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El espia Paul Whelan, un funcionario patriota que se juega la vida por su pais, para Biden su vida vale menos que la de una negra drogadicta y lesbiana, bonito pais tienen los usanos !!!
> 
> *Paul Whelan, el exmarine encarcelado en Rusia que se quedó fuera del intercambio de Biden: "No entiendo por qué sigo aquí"*
> *20MINUTOS*  NOTICIA09.12.2022 - 11:56H
> ...



Sigue en la cárcel porque no es una mujer negra lesbiana.


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ahora ucrania ojala termine catolica y latina como polonia,



Si los polacos se quedan los oblast ucranianos de Leopolis y Volinia, polonizaran a la fuerza a los ukros y los banderistas iran todos a prision, recuerda lo que digo.

PD- Seran catolicos polacos o apatridas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

calla rata miserable, ucrania entrará entera en la UE y los polacos podran pasearse como señores por crimea con todos los derechos de miembros de la UE
Eso son anexiones NAFO y no operaciones sunormal del imperio del enano borracho aniquilando nacionalidades a golpe de vozka y fosforo vlanco



.Kaikus dijo:


> Si los polacos se quedan los oblast ucranianos de Leopolis y Volinia, polonizaran a la fuerza a los ukros y los banderistas iran todos a prision, recuerda lo que digo.
> 
> PD- Seran catolicos polacos o apatridas.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Juan Pablo II, te quiere todo el mundo, Juan Pablo III, eres un porculero, Juan Pablo IV, ya nos tienes harto.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Bulgaria enviará por primera vez ayuda militar a Ucrania - Reuters.
> 
> La lista de armas es confidencial, pero funcionarios del gobierno dijeron que Sofía enviaría principalmente armas ligeras y municiones, subrayando que Bulgaria no podía permitirse el lujo de enviar sus sistemas de misiles tierra-aire de fabricación rusa o los cazas MiG-19 y Su-25 que Kiev quiere.
> 
> ...



El cheque bastardo ha debido ser sustancioso para los mandamases traidores Bulgaros, el pueblo búlgaro es muy amigo de Rusia.


----------



## Peineto (9 Dic 2022)

El Reino Hundido vuelve al periodo Carbonífero tras abjurar de él. Lean el divertido artículo en especial el retorcimiento del lenguaje que usan hablando de carbón sin carbono.El auténtico canario en la mina del problema energético que hace saltar por el aire la estrategia de las energías verdes y fantasías de la banda de Schwab y demás bastardos genocidas.





mpr21.info 

*Reino Unido abre la primera una mina de carbón desde hace 30 años - mpr21*
Redacción

~3 minutos


En 2019 el periódico El Mundo titulaba un artículo: “Reino Unido vive la primera semana sin carbón desde 1882”. A partir de ahora “las semanas sin carbón van a ser lo más normal”, aseguró entonces Fintan Style, director de la red eléctrica. “Conforme las renovables van entrando en el sistema, podemos prescindir cada vez más de su uso como fuente energética”, añadió (1).
Dos años después el gobierno de Londres organizó la conferencia mundial sobre el clima en Glasgow y el entonces primer ministro, Boris Johnson, machacó en casi todas las comparecencias que el carbón, el combustible fósil por antonomasia, debía ser relegado al olvido.
El país pionero de la revolución industrial y el carbón fue también el primero en eliminarlo, decía El País (2).
Se han tragado sus políticas. Esta semana Reino Unido ha autorizado la apertura de una mina de carbón, la primera en treinta años. “Este carbón, que de otro modo habría que importar, se utilizará para la producción de acero”, pero no “para la generación de electricidad”, ha explicado el gobierno.
El gobierno británico se excusa: el programa de descarbonización de Reino Unido, dice, se limita al uso del cabón como fuente de energía, no a su uso industrial. “Es un carbón neutro en carbono”, dice un periódico. La cuadratura del círculo, en fin.
La causa del auge del carbón es obvia: lo mismo que los precios, la demanda de carbón se ha disparado a un ritmo parecido al de otras fuentes de energía.
En Australia la industria del carbón da empleo a 300.000 trabajadores. Es el sector más rentable y, en agosto, el gobierno autorizó la apertura de una nueva mina y la prolongación de la vida útil de otra en más de 20 años, que duplicará la capacidad de extracción (3).
En la cumbre climática de Glasgow, los delegados australianos no dejaron lugar a ninguna clasea de dudas: no tienen intención de cerrar las minas de carbón.
El gobierno se ha comprometido a comprar 70.000 toneladas de carbón térmico a las empresas mineras para ayudar a Ucrania (4). El país al que el carbón le sale por las orejas no es un muy generoso: el carbón apenas alimentaría un generador de electricidad de tamaño mediano durante tres a cinco días.
(1) El Reino Unido vive la primera semana sin carbón desde 1882
(2) Reino Unido vive su primer día sin carbón desde la Revolución Industrial
(3) Australia aprueba la controvertida expansión de la mina de carbón Whitehaven
(4) Coalición fue 'directamente' a Whitehaven para comprar carbón para Ucrania | política australiana - Espanol News


 Que se joda Putin.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si los polacos se quedan los oblast ucranianos de Leopolis y Volinia, polonizaran a la fuerza a los ukros y los banderistas iran todos a prision, recuerda lo que digo.
> 
> PD- Seran catolicos polacos o apatridas.



Todos a prisión o quizás les devuelvan 80 años después lo de Volinia.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

Alguien sabe quién entregó armas de fuego a los separatistas en Ucrania?

Nunca se habla de esto...


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (9 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> BOMBAS DE FÓSFORO..SU USO ES LEGAL.
> COJAMOS COM PINZAS LA FUENTE Y LA PROCEDENCIA.
> 
> ACABA DE SALIR, LA REPORTERA, DESDE EL HOSPITAL DE BAJMUT EN DIRECTO EN TELECIRCO.
> ...



Eso no es fosforo
Es una mezcla incendiaria basada en la termita que se suele lanzar en cohetes de 122 mm
Hablando de memoria, Cada uno contiene creo que eran unas 160 piezas de forma hexagonal de unos 60 gramos compuestas de termita mezcladas con otras sustancia para aumentar su tiempo de quemado, hasta unos 2 minutos
Esta sustancia arde a mas de 2000 grados y derrite hasta el acero allá donde cae
básicamente se considera un arma anti material e incendiaria aunque supongo que no será agradable estar en la zona donde caiga









El efecto de las armas tras el blindaje


Las armas anticarro, además acertar y derrotar el blindaje, tiene que provocar daños dentro del vehículo para destruirlo o inutilizarlo



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

pues los que entregaron el sistema antiaereo que derribo el vuelo holandoes con 300 pasajeros



Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Alguien sabe quién entregó armas de fuego a los separatistas en Ucrania?
> 
> Nunca se habla de esto...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

el imperio del mal lo lanza sobre pueblos



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Eso no es fosforo
> Es una mezcla incendiaria basada en la termita que se suele lanzar en cohetes de 122 mm
> Hablando de memoria, Cada uno contiene creo que eran unas 160 piezas de forma hexagonal de unos 60 gramos compuestas de termita mezcladas con otras sustancia para aumentar su tiempo de quemado, hasta unos 2 minutos
> Esta sustancia arde a mas de 2000 grados y derrite hasta el acero allá donde cae
> ...


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> calla* rata miserable*, ucrania entrará entera en la UE y los polacos podran pasearse como señores por crimea con todos los derechos de miembros de la UE
> Eso son anexiones NAFO y no operaciones sunormal del imperio del enano borracho aniquilando nacionalidades a golpe de vozka y fosforo vlanco



Como se nota eres un argentino de clase pauperrima y morocho, si vives rodeado de ratas te jodes y bailas !!!. 


fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Todos a prisión o quizás les devuelvan 80 años después lo de Volinia.



Los polacos y su gobierno ahora les siguen la corriente a los banderistas, porque les interesa, pero cuando Ucrania desaparezca, si no pasan por el aro, les caera encima todo el peso de las leyes polacas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Dic 2022)

*Nos toman por idiotas*

La población debe ser engañada para que consienta o, por lo menos, no se oponga a la guerra

Si se examina la edición de _La Vanguardia_ del 1 de septiembre de 1939, el día que empezó la Segunda Guerra Mundial en Europa con la invasión alemana de Polonia, el lector se encontrará con el titular: “Un golpe de mano polaco degenera en lucha abierta con fuerzas alemanas”. Al día siguiente, el corresponsal del diario en Berlín, Ramón Garriga, informa del inicio de la invasión alemana de Polonia como “contraataque alemán en respuesta a las agresiones de que han sido víctimas los soldados alemanes en los últimos días”. Pero junto a eso, en un pequeño recuadro, aquel 2 de septiembre se podía leer un informe, bien pequeñito, sobre “Las operaciones alemanas según los polacos” e incluso se daba cuenta de la “Proclama del presidente polaco”. Es decir, dentro de los límites de un periódico editado en un país aliado de los nazis, cada cual podía hacerse cierta composición de lugar y sacar sus propias conclusiones sobre lo que pasaba en realidad. 

Ahora, para hacerse una idea de lo que ocurre en Ucrania, una “invasión no provocada” que, según el discurso oficial, se inició el 24 de febrero y carece de un cuarto de siglo de antecedentes, hay que salirse de los medios de comunicación oficiales y establecidos, explorar en los alternativos, en la propaganda rusa y demás, y pese a esta yincana, no siempre puede uno hacerse una idea clara de lo que ocurre. 
Para hacerse una idea de lo que ocurre en Ucrania hay que salirse de los medios de comunicación oficiales y establecidos, explorar en los alternativos, en la propaganda rusa y demás

En cualquier caso, si lo que nos dicen sobre esta guerra fuera la verdad, no haría falta que censuraran los medios rusos, ni las voces disconformes con la narrativa oficial incluso en las redes sociales, ni que las fábricas de propaganda de la OTAN, cuyo dominio de los _think tanks_ y medios de comunicación occidentales ya es considerable (igual que en Rusia pero en sentido inverso), nos bendijeran con su primitiva buena nueva macartista. 

Nafo/Ofan, un aparato de propaganda trol de la OTAN en redes que se presenta como iniciativa de la “sociedad civil”, divide por ejemplo en cinco grupos a los occidentales disconformes con el discurso oficial atlantista sobre la guerra a los que presenta como “apologetas del genocidio” supuestamente perpetrado por Rusia en Ucrania, de acuerdo con la banalización del concepto practicada por los dos bandos. En esa galería de cómplices tenemos a: 1) los “comunistas”, que creen que Rusia es una especie de URSS; 2) los “antifascistas de izquierda”, que piensan que por tener ciertos problemas con neonazis, el gobierno y la sociedad nacionalista de Ucrania es nazi; 3) los “ultraderechistas”, que simpatizan con los aspectos “fachas” del argumentario del Kremlin; 4) los “cabezotas”, que siempre llevan la contraria y que si leen en el periódico “blanco”, dicen, “ajá, entonces es negro”, y 5) los “pacifistas bobos”, con la flor en el macuto y la mirada perdida en un mundo ingenuo con el arcoíris al fondo… Según _The Grayzone_, esta simpática “organización de la sociedad civil”, fue fundada por un polaco antisemita para recaudar dinero para la Legión Georgiana, una milicia acusada de crímenes como la ejecución de prisioneros con asesinos convictos en sus filas. 

La colaboración de la OTAN con la extrema derecha y su intenso recurso al terrorismo es un aspecto bien conocido y documentado de la historia europea y lógicamente en este conflicto está adquiriendo suma actualidad.

Un estudio de la Universidad de Adelaida (Australia) sobre los tuits de la guerra de Ucrania constata que estamos sumidos en una masiva campaña de desinformación en las redes sociales. El estudio examinó cinco millones de tuits generados en las primeras semanas de la invasión rusa y revelaba que el 80% de ellos fueron generados en “fábricas” para la propaganda. El 90% de esos mensajes fabricados se lanzaron desde cuentas proucranianas y solo el 7% desde fábricas rusas. Para hacerse una idea, el primer día de la guerra se generaron desde esas fábricas hasta 38.000 tuits por hora bajo la etiqueta (_hashtag_) “yo estoy con Ucrania”.

“Luchamos con la comunicación, esto es una pelea, hay que conquistar las mentes”, decía en octubre Josep Borrell en un galvanizador discurso ante embajadores de la Unión Europea, demasiado mansos y vagos, según sus palabras. Y como hay que “conquistar las mentes”, es necesario simplificar el mensaje y convertir una película compleja en un guion hollywoodense de buenos y malos para niños. Algunos ejemplos:

– Según la Agencia de la ONU para los Refugiados (ACNUR), hay 2,3 millones de refugiados ucranianos en Europa central/oriental, entre ellos 1,5 millones en Polonia, además de alrededor de un millón en Alemania. También hay 2,8 millones en Rusia, el país que más ha recibido, pero a estos últimos se les suele presentar como “deportados” por la narrativa de Kiev y raramente son mencionados como seres humanos en apuros en los medios de comunicación occidentales. (Este documental de Katerina Gordeyeva, que entrevista a refugiados de Mariupol en Varsovia, Berlín, Moscú, Rostov, Lvov y otras ciudades, ofrece el panorama de una realidad compleja).

– Las maniobras nucleares rusas se presentan como “chantaje de Putin”; las de la OTAN (“Defender”) como “muestra de la credibilidad de la Alianza”.

– Cuando Amnistía Internacional dice que también el ejército ucraniano comete crímenes de guerra, el asunto se tapa discretamente, incluida la airada reacción del gobierno de Kiev, que castiga a la organización negándole acceso y exigiendo rectificaciones. Algo parecido ocurre con los desaparecidos, silenciados, detenidos o asesinados miembros de la izquierda ucraniana, las fuerzas políticas ilegalizadas, medios de comunicación cerrados, la represalias contra “colaboracionistas” en los territorios reconquistados, etc.

– El Organismo Internacional de la Energía Atómica (OIEA) denuncia, con buen criterio, los peligros que rodean a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, pero no aclara quién bombardea los alrededores de esa central que está ocupada por el ejército ruso. El hecho de que, como en tantas otras “organizaciones internacionales”, el paquete mayoritario de acciones lo tengan los países occidentales determina la falta de claridad de las denuncias de su presidente, el argentino Rafael Grossi, sobre la evidente autoría de los bombardeos de esa central.

– Cuando en agosto se comete un atentado en Moscú que mata a una joven periodista de derechas, Daria Dúgina, hija de un marginal filósofo ultra, Aleksandr Dugin, que según la leyenda occidental tiene gran influencia en el Kremlin (la relevancia de la ideología en este conflicto forma parte de dicha leyenda), eso no es “terrorismo”. 

– Cuando en septiembre se destruyen los gaseoductos rusos que abastecían a Alemania, que ya fueron objeto de un atentado de la CIA en los inicios de la cooperación gasística entre la URSS y Alemania en la década de los ochenta, y eso ocurre en el Báltico, seguramente la región marítima del mundo más controlada por la OTAN y poco después de que comenzaran las manifestaciones en Alemania para restablecer ese flujo, se diluye el debate sobre la autoría, el gobierno alemán niega explicaciones a sus diputados alegando razones de “bienestar público” (Staatswohl) y el periodismo atlantista se hace el tonto hablando de “misterio” o señalando directamente a Rusia como autora de los atentados. 

– Cuando en octubre, tras el atentado del día 8 contra el puente de Crimea (6 muertos) y los reveses militares en el frente, Rusia comenzó a lanzar oleadas de misiles y drones contra Ucrania, los ataques se describen como “indiscriminados contra civiles” (Biden). En el primer ataque, los ochenta misiles rusos lanzados ocasionaron 17 muertos y en el de 18 de noviembre (96 misiles) 15 muertos, según informes ucranianos. Mientras Rusia explicó que los ataques se dirigieron contra la red eléctrica y puntos de mando, el _Wall Street Journal_ informó de que “la mayoría de los ataques golpearon subestaciones eléctricas y otros objetivos fuera de los centros urbanos y distantes de residencias civiles”. El mismo diario mencionaba, en su edición del 2 de diciembre, consideraciones que no aparecen en la prensa española y que son raras en la europea: “Los ataques son parte de una estrategia rusa para desmoralizar a la población y forzar a los gobernantes a la capitulación, señaló el jueves el Ministerio de Defensa británico. Sin embargo, como el Kremlin no empleó esa estrategia desde el principio de la guerra, sus efectos están siendo menos eficaces”. La consideración llama la atención indirectamente sobre la “superioridad” de la estrategia occidental: para hacerse una idea, en los primeros días de la guerra de Irak de 2003, la campaña de misiles contra Bagdad y otras ciudades, llamada “shock y pavor” (_Shock & Awe_) ocasionó 6.700 muertes, según estimaciones americanas.

Independientemente de esa menor “eficacia” rusa en decisión y mortandad, los ataques son ciertamente criminales y sus efectos devastadores para la población civil: el 23 de noviembre, el 70% de la capacidad eléctrica ucraniana fue barrida por los ataques rusos, con los efectos sobre la población civil que nuestros medios de comunicación documentan con detalle. ¿Cuál es la justificación? El ministro de Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov, la ofreció en su conferencia de prensa del 1 de diciembre: “Las infraestructuras eléctricas ucranianas proporcionan potencial de combate a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, a los batallones nacionalistas, y de ellas depende la entrega de una gran cantidad de armas que Occidente suministra a Ucrania para matar rusos”. ¿A nadie le suena el razonamiento?

El análisis de la guerra de Ucrania que no parta de su génesis de treinta años y de sus responsabilidades es mera literatura infantil propagandística
El 25 de mayo de 1999, en Bruselas, al infame Jamie Shea, portavoz de aquella OTAN de Javier Solana, un periodista le preguntó: “Ustedes dicen que solo están atacando objetivos militares, entonces ¿por qué están privando al 70% del país (Serbia), no solo de electricidad, sino también de suministro de agua?”. La respuesta fue exactamente la misma que la de Lavrov: “Por desgracia, la electricidad alimenta los sistemas de control y puntos de mando. Si el presidente Milosevic quiere que su población tenga agua y electricidad lo único que tiene que hacer es aceptar las cinco condiciones de la OTAN (la capitulación), mientras no lo haga continuaremos atacando esos objetivos que suministran electricidad a sus fuerzas armadas. Si eso tiene consecuencias para los civiles, es su problema”.

– ¿Está Rusia suministrando viagra a sus tropas para llevar a cabo violaciones en Ucrania? La representante especial sobre la violencia sexual en conflictos de la ONU, Pramila Patten, dijo en octubre a la agencia AFP que esa leyenda, estrenada en junio de 2011 en Libia por la propaganda atlantista en la guerra contra Gadafi, formaba parte de una “estrategia militar” rusa, pero en noviembre confesó a los cómicos rusos Vovan y Lexus, que se estaban haciendo pasar por diputados ucranianos, que no tenía pruebas de ello.

La simple realidad es que nos toman por idiotas. El análisis de la guerra de Ucrania que no tenga en cuenta las provocaciones occidentales que la propiciaron, que no parta de su génesis de treinta años y de sus responsabilidades, sobre las que lo más moderado que podemos decir es que son compartidas, es mera literatura infantil propagandística. Por desgracia ese es el medio ambiente informativo en el que estamos inmersos. 

“Fundamentalmente, la gente no quiere guerra, la población debe ser engañada para que consienta, o por lo menos no se oponga a la guerra”, explicaba hace unos años Julian Assange, el periodista que denunció crímenes enormes y lleva por ello diez años recluido y más de mil días aislado en una celda de alta seguridad de tres metros cuadrados, en condiciones que el relator de la ONU en la materia describe como tortura, y pendiente de que le extraditen a Estados Unidos donde le esperan un juicio injusto –porque la ley de espionaje que le acusa impide alegar cualquier consideración sobre los crímenes denunciados y la libertad de información– y 175 años de cárcel. Obviamente, la consideración de Assange es válida para los dos bandos de esta guerra, pero de lo que aquí se habla es del nuestro, del pienso con el que cada día nos alimentan espiritualmente nuestros “informadores”.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

si ya me conozco las tacticas del diablo de vuestro imperio, malmeter entre polonia y ucrania para que el imperio del mal tenga un neuvo ribentrop molotov. Todo ello se perderá en el astral junto con otras 20.000 mamarrachas rusas.

Los españoles y polacos nos pasearemos por ucrania sin haber realizado ninguna operacion subnormal.



.Kaikus dijo:


> Como se nota eres un argentino de clase pauperrima y morocho, si vives rodeado de ratas te jodes y bailas !!!.
> 
> Los polacos y su gobierno ahora les siguen la corriente a los banderistas, porque les interesa, pero cuando Ucrania desaparezca, si no pasan por el aro, les caera encima todo el peso de las leyes polacas.


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si los polacos se quedan los oblast ucranianos de Leopolis y Volinia, polonizaran a la fuerza a los ukros y los banderistas iran todos a prision, recuerda lo que digo.
> 
> PD- Seran catolicos polacos o apatridas.



No entiendo por qué os quejáis de "lo que van a hacer", si de lo que lo hacéis es exactamente lo mismo que tratan de hacer los rusos...imponer su estado, rusificar a la fuerza, ser un imperio que obligue a los débiles a imponer sus condiciones...
Lo primero, en la vida, ser coherente, luego viene todo lo demás


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

"Paralelismos entre 1945 y hoy".

En la batalla por el premio al reconocimiento del año a Frau Merkel con su declaración sobre los acuerdos de Minsk y al ministro de Exteriores Berbock, que no se preocupa por sus electores, irrumpe Spiegel:

_"Ahora son sobre todo mujeres y niños los que huyen hacia nosotros. Lo mismo ocurrió al final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, porque muchos hombres cayeron o fueron capturados. Y el enemigo es el mismo: la gente huye de los rusos. Entonces del ejército soviético, ahora del ejército ruso"._

En una entrevista reciente, la historiadora Katrin Boech habla de "experiencias comunes", que hacen que los alemanes comprendan mejor a los ucranianos.

Por qué los alemanes tuvieron que huir de los rusos en 1945 y qué otro denominador común hay con la actual Ucrania, el historiador guarda silencio. Y en realidad, ¿para qué entrar en esas sutilezas?









(S+) Heimatvertriebene und Ukraine-Krieg: »Integration funktioniert gut über Arbeit«


Deutschland hat ab 1945 Millionen Vertriebene aufgenommen. Historikerin Katrin Boeckh erklärt, wie das unseren Umgang mit geflüchteten Menschen aus der Ukraine prägt.




www.spiegel.de













Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Alguien sabe quién entregó armas de fuego a los separatistas en Ucrania?
> 
> Nunca se habla de esto...



El Kremlin, no lo hablan los "proruskitos" del foro, y es que es algo que no te pueden negar, eso sí, tratan de darle la vuelta de mil formas


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

Putin acaba de asegurar que el 2022 acabará finalmente con una caída del PIB...del 2,9%, bastante lejos del -15% pronosticado 
Y el año que viene, si sigue todo igual, la caída será del 0,9%.

Aquí las previsiones que han ido lanzando mes tras mes, los ejjjjjjjpertos occidentales.
En marzo, Reuters y el IIF, *-15!!!*
Russia's GDP to fall 15% this year on Ukraine-linked sanctions -IIF

Bloomberg ya lo rebajaba en abril a... *-10!!!*
Russia Seen on Course for Deep Two-Year Recession, 20% Inflation

En junio, la UE y la OCDE, decían que Rusia caería ya solo un *-5%*
Impact of sanctions on the Russian economy.

En pleno agosto, nos contában que lo mismo Rusia caía un *-6%*
Russia faces 'economic oblivion' despite claims of short-term resilience, economists say

Hace 15 días, 15 putos días, los ejjjjjpertos de bloomberg nos decían que bueno, que Rusia caería un* -3,5% *
Russia Economy Shrinks for Second Quarter With Worst Yet to Come

Como vemos, si el año dura un mes mas, Rusia incluso crecería en su PIB .


Mishutin es el auténtico héroe de Rusia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

oye @.Kaikus rata miserable, dudaste entre ese nick y artaburus ?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

datos del banco central ruso 
sarnososer signature



Seronoser dijo:


> Putin acaba de asegurar que el 2022 acabará finalmente con una caída del PIB...del 2,9%, bastante lejos del -15% pronosticado
> Y el año que viene, si sigue todo igual, la caída será del 0,9%.
> 
> Aquí las previsiones que han ido lanzando mes tras mes, los ejjjjjjjpertos occidentales.
> ...


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver con eso, la "iglesia católica" no se está "expandiendo", eso es una tontería que no tiene, además, nada que ver con la cultura de ningún país, de hecho, en "occidente" no tiene ni siquiera "tirón".
> Pensar que hay un "complot super secreto de la iglesia para hacerse con Ucrania" es una tontería, que además, no se sujeta con nada, está al mismo nivel de la tierra es plana, no se llegó a la luna y demás magufadas
> 
> La iglesia católica apenas tiene poder, como para andarse con planes maquiavelicos, bien harías, si es que quieres apoyar las posibles razones rusas para esta mierda, en no ridiculizar sus argumentos con esa clase de cosas, porque es lo único que se consigue, lo de la "expansión de la OTAN cuela por la ignorancia de la gente, la animadversión hacia "todo lo americano", por parte de las "izquierdas tradicionales" y del conservadurismo más casposo, pero eso no



Escribes que la religión no tiene nada que ver con la cultura de un país y va el capillitas retrasado del Ariki Mau y te da un thanks....vivir para ver.

De que complot supersecreto hablas?...te he dicho que cualquier persona con un mínimo de conocimiento histórico en el Este de Europa (el cual no es tu caso) sabe que desde hace siglos ha habido una pugna entre el mundo católico y el ortodoxo en esas tierras, siendo los dos exponentes más claros el conflicto serbo-croata y el polaco-ruso.

Pero bueno tú sigue con tu película de unos son buenos, los otros son malos, bla,bla.asi además te ahorras el esfuerzo de aprender.


----------



## coscorron (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sigue en la cárcel porque no es una mujer negra lesbiana.



Y mira que es sencillo serlo ... Tu vas y lo dices y ya lo eres, así que mas tonto es el si todavía no se ha identificado como mujera racializada de genero no binario.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Alguien sabe quién entregó armas de fuego a los separatistas en Ucrania?
> 
> Nunca se habla de esto...



Bajaron los tanques de los monumentos....


----------



## dabuti (9 Dic 2022)

TODO VA SEGÚN LO PLANEADO, Y SIN PROBLEMAS, AFIRMA PUTIN DESDE KIRGUIZISTÁN.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
9 DEC, 16:49
*Special operation in Ukraine proceeds as planned, no problems — Putin*
According to Vladimir Putin, the Russian "Defense Ministry acts quite transparently, everything that does happen on the ground is reflected in the daily bulletins of the Defense Ministry"

BISHKEK, December 9. /TASS/. The special military operation in Ukraine is staying the course and there are no problems with it, Russian President Vladimir Putin told reporters on Friday, rounding up his visit to Bishkek.
"The special military operation is proceeding as planned. We have everything stable. There are neither questions nor problems there now," he said.
According to Putin, the Russian "Defense Ministry acts quite transparently, everything that does happen on the ground is reflected in the daily bulletins of the Defense Ministry."
"In fact, everything is really objective, I have nothing to add here," the president stressed.

Putin explained that when he was speaking about the protracted process in Ukraine earlier in the week, he was referring to the lengthy period for resolution of the Ukraine crisis.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

Están reconociendo a Rusia como estado terrorista.

Quién armó a los separatistas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## -carrancas (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Alguien sabe qui



bot otan a sueldo reactiva cuenta


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Están reconociendo a Rusia como estado terrorista.
> 
> Quién armó a los separatistas?



Un país distinto al que armó a los Yihadistas en Siria.


----------



## -carrancas (9 Dic 2022)

alguen sabe quien entrego armas y financio el golpe de estado en ucrania?


----------



## .Kaikus (9 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si ya me conozco las tacticas del diablo de vuestro imperio, malmeter entre polonia y ucrania para que el imperio del mal tenga un neuvo ribentrop molotov. Todo ello se perderá en el astral junto con otras 20.000 mamarrachas rusas.
> 
> Los españoles y polacos nos pasearemos por ucrania sin haber realizado ninguna operacion subnormal.



Mongolo si no entiendes las cosas es tu problema, analfabeto de la pampa.

La Polonia de 1945 estaba llena de minorias; lituanos, rutenos, bielorrusos, tartaros, a dia de hoy son polacos al 100%, con los ucranianos haran exactamente lo mismo, si te crees que la sociedad polaca es homogenea etnicamente gracias a la ocupacion alemana, te equivocas.

PD- Los polacos son ultranacionalistas e impidieron el regreso de los polacos de religion judia despues de la 2GM.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Narcotraficante y mercenario de la Legión Extranjera Francesa - fundador de Elite Global Response PMC

En septiembre aparecieron en Ucrania instructores extranjeros de la organización británica Elite Global Response PMC, creada por el ex mercenario de la Legión Extranjera francesa Morhid Sullivan.

▪ Sullivan nació y creció en los suburbios de Londres, donde se involucró pronto en el mundo criminal.

▪ En 2012 fue detenido por hurto cuando él y un amigo robaron a dos adolescentes.

▪ En un intento por encontrarse a sí mismo o escapar de la policía en 2016, el británico se alistó en la Legión Extranjera francesa, donde sirvió en las compañías 1ª y 4ª del Regimiento 1º hasta 2017.

▪ Al final de su contrato, Sullivan creó una PSC en Londres para vigilar bares y clubes, que pronto quebró.

▪ El británico volvió entonces a un pasado delictivo que le resultaba familiar. Fue detenido en Milton Keynes en 2019 y condenado a tres años por cuatro episodios de posesión y distribución de drogas duras. Salió de prisión en febrero de este año.

▪ En julio, Sullivan fundó la PMC Elite Global Response, reclutando a sus compañeros de la Legión Extranjera Francesa.

▪ Sullivan afirma que su empresa se dedica exclusivamente al entrenamiento de combate, pero en el sitio web de EGR, el propósito de la organización está marcado como "protección de la vida y los bienes de los clientes". Una salvedad similar a la de la PMC Mozart permite a la compañía de Sullivan realizar misiones de combate.

▪ Gracias a su conocido de la Legión Extranjera francesa, el ahora asesinado Eugene Brach, el británico fue contratado para operar el EGR en Ucrania.

▪ Los instructores del PMC del EGR trabajan actualmente con personal del PMC de la Iniciativa de Defensa Trident para impartir formación de combate a la Defensa Territorial, la Legión Nacional Georgiana y el SBU.

▪ Morhid Sullivan recibió el 25 de noviembre la Orden de Honor de la Legión Georgiana de manos de Mamuka Mamulashvili por sus servicios en la formación de reclutas. 





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## frangelico (9 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Mongolo si no entiendes las cosas es tu problema, analfabeto de la pampa.
> 
> La Polonia de 1945 estaba llena de minorias; lituanos, rutenos, bielorrusos, tartaros, a dia de hoy son polacos al 100%, con los ucranianos haran exactamente lo mismo, si te crees que la sociedad polaca es homogenea etnicamente gracias a la ocupacion alemana, te equivocas.
> 
> PD- Los polacos son ultranacionalistas e impidieron el regreso de los polacos de religion judia despues de la 2GM.



Bastante fue que algún polaco judío sobreviviera. Yo desciendo de judíos de Breslau y en Wroclaw y alrededores no me quedan parientes ni en séptimo ni octavo grado.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Un país distinto al que armó a los Yihadistas en Siria.



Bien, y cómo se llama el país que entregó armas ilegalmente para facilitar una acción contraria al orden interno de Ucrania?


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Están reconociendo a Rusia como estado terrorista.
> 
> Quién armó a los separatistas?



Los ciudadanos rusos mediante colectas particulares y envio de voluntarios. A tus amigos los rebanacuellos verdes en Siria los armaban estos:
España apoya la entrega de armas de defensa a los rebeldes sirios


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> bot otan a sueldo reactiva cuenta



Las cuentas las activan las embajadas Yankee y Anglo.


----------



## dabuti (9 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El espia Paul Whelan, un funcionario patriota que se juega la vida por su pais, para Biden su vida vale menos que la de una negra drogadicta y lesbiana, bonito pais tienen los usanos !!!
> 
> *Paul Whelan, el exmarine encarcelado en Rusia que se quedó fuera del intercambio de Biden: "No entiendo por qué sigo aquí"*
> *20MINUTOS*  NOTICIA09.12.2022 - 11:56H
> ...



Pero no es la única jugadora del mundo que la machaca, hoyja


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

me conozco las tacticas del diablo para sembrar la cizaña entre polonia y ucrania, a ningun polaco le he oido que esta es una oportunidad para hacerse con porciones de ucrania. todos los follarusos teneis en la boca dia a dia que risia tiene que llevar su imperio del edor a hez hasta lisboa. El diablo proyectando sus maldades a los demas.



.Kaikus dijo:


> Mongolo si no entiendes las cosas es tu problema, analfabeto de la pampa.
> 
> La Polonia de 1945 estaba llena de minorias; lituanos, rutenos, bielorrusos, tartaros, a dia de hoy son polacos al 100%, con los ucranianos haran exactamente lo mismo, si te crees que la sociedad polaca es homogenea etnicamente gracias a la ocupacion alemana, te equivocas.
> 
> PD- Los polacos son ultranacionalistas e impidieron el regreso de los polacos de religion judia despues de la 2GM.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los ciudadanos rusos mediante colectas particulares y envio de voluntarios. A tus amigos los rebanacuellos verdes en Siria los armaban estos:
> España apoya la entrega de armas de defensa a los rebeldes sirios



Ciudadanos rusos sin control del estado?
Extranjeros ingresan ilegalmente a subvertir el orden de un estado nación que no es el suyo?


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Bien, y cómo se llama el país que entregó armas ilegalmente para facilitar una acción contraria al orden interno de Ucrania?



Respóndeme primero a cual fue el país (el principal) que armo a los terroristas islamistas en Siria y como premio te daré la respuesta que tanto ansias.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Bien, y cómo se llama el país que entregó armas ilegalmente para facilitar una acción contraria al orden interno de Ucrania?



Vamos a ver BOT , quién dio un golpe de estado destituyendo al presidente legítimamente elegido Yanukovich ? 
Orden interno es un golpe de estado contra el gobierno elegido ?


----------



## TOJO_3 (9 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Son de Magnesio no de fósforo.



Beneficios del magnesio:
Ayuda a mantener el funcionamiento normal de músculos y nervios, brinda soporte a un sistema inmunitario saludable, mantiene constantes los latidos del corazón y ayuda a que los huesos permanezcan fuertes. También ayuda a ajustar los niveles de glucosa en la sangre. Ayuda en la producción de energía y proteína. 

Y después se quejan. Si es que algunos nunca están contentos.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> me conozco las tacticas del diablo para sembrar la cizaña entre polonia y ucrania, a ningun polaco le he oido que esta es una oportunidad para hacerse con porciones de ucrania. todos los follarusos teneis en la boca dia a dia que risia tiene que llevar su imperio del edor a hez hasta lisboa. El diablo proyectando sus maldades a los demas.



Tácticas del Diablo?..querrás decir las tácticas de la Iglesia Católica Polaca que durante siglos trato al campesinado ucraniano como si fuese estiércol.

O estás asociando a la Iglesia Católica con el Diablo?.


----------



## Peineto (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin acaba de asegurar que el 2022 acabará finalmente con una caída del PIB...del 2,9%, bastante lejos del -15% pronosticado
> Y el año que viene, si sigue todo igual, la caída será del 0,9%.
> 
> Aquí las previsiones que han ido lanzando mes tras mes, los ejjjjjjjpertos occidentales.
> ...




Que no me entere yo de que falta el bozal. . .l


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

aqui las risitas con los crimenes de lesa humanidad de la tipica cucaracha de cloaca



TOJO_3 dijo:


> Beneficios del magnesio:
> Ayuda a mantener el funcionamiento normal de músculos y nervios, brinda soporte a un sistema inmunitario saludable, mantiene constantes los latidos del corazón y ayuda a que los huesos permanezcan fuertes. También ayuda a ajustar los niveles de glucosa en la sangre. Ayuda en la producción de energía y proteína.
> 
> Y después se quejan. Si es que algunos nunca están contentos.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Vamos a ver BOT , quién dio un golpe de estado destituyendo al presidente legítimamente elegido Yanukovich ?
> Orden interno es un golpe de estado contra el gobierno elegido ?



Aún de ser así no es un conflicto internacional.
Sigue siendo un conflicto interno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Ciudadanos rusos sin control del estado?
> Extranjeros ingresan ilegalmente a subvertir el orden de un estado nación que no es el suyo?



Exactamente, igual que hicieron los yanquis en Libia y Siria, del enemigo se aprende.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (9 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que si, que tienes razón, pero es lo que ahí, te guste o no así es la democracia



Eso no es democracia.... simplemente una justificacion para que sigan mandando los de arriba y los de abajo traguen


----------



## amcxxl (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Bien, y cómo se llama el país que entregó armas ilegalmente para facilitar una acción contraria al orden interno de Ucrania?



pero tu de donde sales sucia chusma infecta

*el orden legal interno en Ucrania fue quebrado por los golpistas a sueldo de una potencia extranjera que derrocaron al presidente electo*, quebraron el orden constitucional al prohibir el ruso, reconocido por la constitucion, deponer ilegalmente a autoridades legalmente constituidas en las regiones del este y metieron ilegalmente tropas y agentes de la NATO cuando* tanto la declaracion de soberania de 1990 como la propia constitucion de Ucrania proclaman la neutralidad politica y militar del estado* ucraniano, en tanto que es un estado plurinacional

*roto el orden constitucional y los derechos nacionales de las distintas nacionalidades dentro del estado, Ucrania dejo de existir como estado en 22 de febrero de 2014

ademas los patriotas del Donbass son UNIONISTAS en cuanto que el regimen de Kiev es SEPARATISTA

Ucrania, como entidad integrante de la URSS paso a ser parte de, la CEI en virtud del Pacto de Bielobezha*, cosa que tambien ha roto el regimen nazi, por lo tanto Rusia no tiene porque reconocer la soberania de Ucrania porque *Ucrania ha roto el acuerdo que da legalidad y legitimidad a la propia existencia del estado ucraniano *como entidad separada de la URSS y por tanto de Rusia como heredero legal de aquella

A CALLAR RATA OTANISTA DE MIERDA


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Aún de ser así no es un conflicto internacional.
> Sigue siendo un conflicto interno.



La operación especial es un conflicto entre las gentes de la Rus, los que se mantienen fieles a la Rus frente a los traidores que se han vendido a los judeo-Boyardos y a los satánicos extranjeros.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues como tengamos que hacer caso a tu "soberanía popular" y terminar tan pobres y jodidos como los cubanos....



Pq siempre meas fuera de tiesto? Supongo que para alargar y alargar el hilo y con suerte alguien se marche


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

La operación "picadora de carne en Artemivsk" sigue triturando a las AFU: nuevas imágenes truculentas
Kiev Resources publica nuevas imágenes grabadas por un cámara ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Exactamente, igual que hicieron los yanquis en Libia y Siria, del enemigo se aprende.



A bueno, al menos reconoce que Rusia provocó la guerra civil en Ucrania causando muerte y destrucción.

Ya es algo que me sirve para analizar el conflicto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La operación especial es un conflicto entre las gentes de la Rus, los que se mantienen fieles a la Rus frente a los traidores que se han vendido a los judeo-Boyardos y a los satánicos extranjeros.



Qué difícil lo pone, amigo.
Sólo le faltan ovnis.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Según nuestras fuentes sobre el terreno, el enemigo está preparando activamente nuevos ataques con vehículos aéreos no tripulados Tu-141 Strizh mejorados contra la infraestructura rusa.

Para ello, están restaurando activamente pequeños aeródromos de aviación civil previamente abandonados a lo largo de la línea de contacto y la frontera estatal. Se da preferencia a los aeródromos de superficie dura que están lejos del alcance efectivo de la artillería rusa y cerca de las principales autopistas.

Un ejemplo de la vida real es el antiguo aeródromo de la aviación agrícola cerca de la aldea de Sobolevka, distrito de Kupyansk, región de Kharkiv, donde tiene su base una unidad de las AFU de aviones teledirigidos kamikaze Tu-141 de al menos dos lanzadores. Durante las comprobaciones de prueba, los UAV empezaron a tener problemas eléctricos y los lanzamientos se pospusieron varios días, a juzgar por el mensaje interceptado, hasta el martes.

El enemigo también planea mejorar el pavimento de la pista instalando losas adicionales para pasar los lanzadores Strizhi. Es posible que las AFU ya estén utilizando o planeen utilizar de este modo aeródromos abandonados similares y adecuados, a lo que habrá que prestar suma atención.

Coordenadas: N49,69947° E037,54220°.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## -carrancas (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Qué difícil lo pone, amigo.
> Sólo le faltan ovnis.



bot otan a sueldo reativa cuenta


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> A bueno, al menos reconoce que Rusia provocó la guerra civil en Ucrania causando muerte y destrucción.
> 
> Ya es algo que me sirve para analizar el conflicto.



No sea listillo, hombre, cuando empezaron a entrar los voluntarios, sus amigos los nazis ya estaban matando a prorrusos desde hacia meses.


----------



## Honkler (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Están reconociendo a Rusia como estado terrorista.
> 
> Quién armó a los separatistas?



Al ignore por gilipollas


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, repite palabra por palabra los tweets de la embajada, es que son copias….eso es “no trabajar para ningún medio”? Pues vale, pero luces no es que tenga muchas, ni siquiera hace un trabajo interesante de campo, se supone que está en Donetsk y solo lanza propaganda, nada con un mínimo de interés o de sustancia(aunque no estes de acuerdo)
> Esa chica me caía bien antes, pero…es que es limitadilla…para darla un premio….ya sabemos por qué se lo dan…



No te interesará a ti... Liu Sivaya es muy suya, y se expresa de una forma muy particular. Si no te gusta, pues vale. Mejor sigues al de Huesca, al parisino, o al manchego.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> bot otan a sueldo reativa cuenta



Bot?
Ya están reconociendo que Rusia es la culpable de subvertir el orden interno de un estado nación causando muerte y destrucción.

Yo no necesito tratarlo de bot. Me están aclarando las cosas foristas capaces de escribir una oración sin agresiones y con sentido lógico.
Quién es Vd?


----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> A CALLAR RATA OTANISTA DE MIERDA



Esto es defender su verdad, ya veo.


----------



## -carrancas (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Bot?



cuenta de hace 2 años con apenas 10 mensajes, empieza a hacer propaganda otan a ritmo de 20 mensajes por hora.

parece que tenemos otro bot a sueldo otan


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Qué difícil lo pone, amigo.
> Sólo le faltan ovnis.



Pero si es facilísima...venga un esfuerzo...si lo tienes en la punta de los dedos.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No sea listillo, hombre, cuando empezaron a entrar los voluntarios, sus amigos los nazis ya estaban matando a prorrusos desde hacia meses.



Matando gente desarmada?

Que se sepa, no hay ningún documento que lo avale. Denunciaron un genocidio sin aportar ninguna evidencia.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Qué difícil lo pone, amigo.
> Sólo le faltan ovnis.



Venga una pista...UUUSSS...


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Bot?
> Ya están reconociendo que *Rusia es la culpable de subvertir el orden interno de un estado nación causando muerte y destrucción.*
> 
> Yo no necesito tratarlo de bot. Me están aclarando las cosas foristas capaces de escribir una oración sin agresiones y con sentido lógico.
> Quién es Vd?



Subi a la sala del crimen
le pregunte al presidente
que si es delito el quererteee
ai,ai,ai,ai,aiii
que me condenen a muerte
aai,aai,aaii
corason por que no amaaas....


----------



## -carrancas (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Matando gente desarmada?
> 
> Que se sepa,





cuenta de hace 2 años con apenas 10 mensajes, empieza a hacer propaganda otan a ritmo de 20 mensajes por hora.

tenemos otro bot a sueldo otan


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Francotiradores de DNR Kaskad OBTF destruyen combatientes AFU día y noche cerca de Ugledar

Los combatientes de la formación táctica de combate DNR, con la ayuda de los lectores de @RVvoenkor, adquirieron previamente un número considerable de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, que les ayudaron en gran medida durante el asalto a Azovstal y otras localidades, salvando la vida de los combatientes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Riina (9 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Narcotraficante y mercenario de la Legión Extranjera Francesa - fundador de Elite Global Response PMC
> 
> En septiembre aparecieron en Ucrania instructores extranjeros de la organización británica Elite Global Response PMC, creada por el ex mercenario de la Legión Extranjera francesa Morhid Sullivan.
> 
> ...



Es un patrón familiar de reclutamiento de delincuentes al servicio del Estado Profundo globalista. Se les da la oportunidad de salir de la prisión para trabajar para los amos de Occidente. Lo que no les comentan es que acabaran muertos con toda seguridad cuando ya no sean útiles.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (9 Dic 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> cuenta de hace 2 años con apenas 10 mensajes, empieza a hacer propaganda otan a ritmo de 20 mensajes por hora.
> 
> parece que tenemos otro bot a sueldo otan



Veamos quién es el bot aquí:


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (9 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Tu no eres la mayoría, aquí ya se votó



Los términos acordados por el Gobierno de la Nación no se han cumplido.


----------



## Hal8995 (9 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> _El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha calificado de "decepcionantes" las declaraciones de la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel, quien afirmó recientemente que los Acuerdos de Minsk de 2015 fueron "un intento de dar tiempo a Ucrania".
> 
> "Es decepcionante. Francamente hablando, no esperaba oír esto de la excanciller, porque yo siempre partía de la idea de que los dirigentes de la República Federativa [de Alemania], dialogaban con nosotros con sinceridad. Sí, claro que apoyaban a Ucrania, pero me parecía que los líderes [alemanes] siempre querían resolver [el conflicto] en base de los principios que habíamos alcanzado, incluidos los Acuerdos de Minsk", recalcó el líder ruso tras una cumbre con los líderes de la Unión Económica Euroasiática.
> 
> ...



Editaron una parte ...." ya me lo decían los foreros de burbuja, eres un blandengue y te van a engañar una y otra vez, pero jamás pensé que se rieran en mi cara que es lo que hizo Poroshenko y ahora Merkel "


----------



## terro6666 (9 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Los términos acordados por el Gobierno de la Nación no se han cumplido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286512



No era vinculante, y dos veces ganó el PSOE las elecciones y gente no protesto, ya ves tú lo que importaba estar en la OTAN o no


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Cuando se te ve el plumero en todo su explendor:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2022)

el imperio del mal cambia una deportista por un traficante de armas, todo bien segun el putincelismo



Riina dijo:


> Es un patrón familiar de reclutamiento de delincuentes al servicio del Estado Profundo globalista. Se les da la oportunidad de salir de la prisión para trabajar para los amos de Occidente. Lo que no les comentan es que acabaran muertos con toda seguridad cuando ya no sean útiles.


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2022)

*Lo que se sabe sobre el golpe de estado que preparaban en Alemania*

_La 'amenaza terrorista 'en Alemania silenciará durante mucho tiempo_
_a los diputados de la AfD, que se permitieron criticar las sanciones_
_ contra Rusia._






Lo que se sabe sobre el golpe de estado que preparaban en Alemania


En la noche del 7 de diciembre, las fuerzas especiales de la policía alemana llevaron a cabo una operación en 11 estados federales para arrestar a 25 personas que pertenecen a una organización radical de derecha. De acuerdo a los medios, esto es lo que se sabe hasta ahora sobre el golpe de...




t.co


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Exactamente, igual que hicieron los yanquis en Libia y Siria, del enemigo se aprende.



Camarada ZHU, parece mentira que yo tenga que acudir al rescate de comunistas. Creo que está respondiendo a otra cuenta de su amigo Rejon.


----------



## magufone (9 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Los términos acordados por el Gobierno de la Nación no se han cumplido.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286512



Los cambio el del bigote sin preguntar, claro...
Con lo de antes si hubiese una operacion militar de la otan, por ejemplo, era el alto mando y estado mayor español el que tenia el mando de operaciones de los nuestros.
Ahora, no.
Y como esta, mil cosas.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Camarada ZHU, parece mentira que yo tenga que acudir al rescate de comunistas. Creo que está respondiendo a otra cuenta de su amigo Rejon.



Imposible, como dijo el Sr. Spock: "Un civilizado puede fingir ser bárbaro, pero un bárbaro jamas ser civilizado".


----------



## frangelico (9 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Lo que se sabe sobre el golpe de estado que preparaban en Alemania*
> 
> _La 'amenaza terrorista 'en Alemania silenciará durante mucho tiempo_
> _a los diputados de la AfD, que se permitieron criticar las sanciones_
> ...



Pues sería para eso el numerito. Que haya golpistas guillerminos en la Alemania de 2022 nadie se lo cree. En realidad Alemania no puede salir del régimen de 1949 porque está militarmente ocupada, un golpe de Estado solo puede ser en sentido más proUSA.


----------



## Yomateix (9 Dic 2022)

Mientras en Barcelona no para de inventarse impuestos nuevos porque las cuentas no salen....

*BARCELONA ENVIARÁ GENERADORES DE ELECTRICIDAD A KIEV: "NO OS OLVIDAREMOS".* Barcelona enviará a Kiev generadores de electricidad para dar servicio a edificios necesarios de la capital ucraniana y hacer frente a las bajas temperaturas, además de material de emergencias para los bomberos como vestuario y mascarillas de protección química: "Barcelona no os olvidará", dijo su alcaldesa, Ada Colau.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Imposible, como dijo el Sr. Spock: "Un civilizado puede fingir ser bárbaro, pero un bárbaro jamas ser civilizado".



No sé, no sé, ande con ojo.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé, no sé, ande con ojo.



Si, me podrian acusar de acoso a una adolescente loca con síndrome de Down.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

Alemania entregará a Ucrania 18 obuses autopropulsados RCH-155, 80 camionetas, siete camiones y 90 unidades de material antidefensa - Embajada de Alemania
▪ Los medios de comunicación informan de que Rheinmetall ha sido contratada para fabricar dos sistemas de defensa antiaérea Skynex de última generación por valor de 182 millones de euros. Skynex utiliza munición programable de 35 mm para actuar contra drones atacantes o misiles de crucero.
▪ Durante la última semana, Kiev recibió otros 20 vehículos blindados Dingo y dos tractores de carga pesada M1070 Oshkosh. En total, Alemania ha entregado 50 Dingo y 12 M1070 Oshkosh.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Lo que se sabe sobre el golpe de estado que preparaban en Alemania*
> 
> _La 'amenaza terrorista 'en Alemania silenciará durante mucho tiempo_
> _a los diputados de la AfD, que se permitieron criticar las sanciones_
> ...



Lo dicho, todos piensan que Alemania se va a mantener unida, ya no le interesa ni a EEUU.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

En Jarkov se dijo adios a varios mercenarios polacos y a otro estadounidense conocido como Hightower


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

Un nuevo mercenario polaco liquidado por las tropas rusas cerca de Artemovsk. Se llamaba Daniel Stieber, de 35 años y nativo de Varsovia. Era hijo de un importante empresario polaco, Miroslav Stieber.


----------



## delhierro (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El cheque bastardo ha debido ser sustancioso para los mandamases traidores Bulgaros, el pueblo búlgaro es muy amigo de Rusia.



No necesariamente. En la parte de la angloesfera el que titubea suele tener accidentes, bloqueos, asesinatos descarados, muertes de familiares cercanos, revoluciones de colores, etc.... Por eso los anglos nunca pierden aliados o al menos practicamente nunca, la gente en general quiere seguir viva y en el poder.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

¿Fin del petrodolar? 

*China to use Shanghai exchange for yuan energy deals with Gulf nations - Xi*









China to use Shanghai exchange for yuan energy deals with Gulf nations - Xi


China's President Xi Jinping said in Riyadh on Friday that China and Gulf nations should make full use of the Shanghai Petroleum and National Gas Exchange as a platform to carry out yuan settlement of oil and gas trade.




www.reuters.com


----------



## delhierro (9 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alemania entregará a Ucrania 18 obuses autopropulsados RCH-155, 80 camionetas, siete camiones y 90 unidades de material antidefensa - Embajada de Alemania
> ▪ Los medios de comunicación informan de que Rheinmetall ha sido contratada para fabricar dos sistemas de defensa antiaérea Skynex de última generación por valor de 182 millones de euros. Skynex utiliza munición programable de 35 mm para actuar contra drones atacantes o misiles de crucero.
> ▪ Durante la última semana, Kiev recibió otros 20 vehículos blindados Dingo y dos tractores de carga pesada M1070 Oshkosh. En total, Alemania ha entregado 50 Dingo y 12 M1070 Oshkosh.
> 
> ...



No les faltaran armas. La producción es muy cara, y lenta pero son muchos mandandolas, o comprandolas por todo el globo ( las de origen sovietico ). Por eso una guerra larga no era una buena idea.


----------



## pemebe (9 Dic 2022)

*Las ONG (y sus patrocinadores) en la "batalla naval" contra Italia*
8 de diciembre de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani 

Han vuelto a "llenarse" de inmigrantes ilegales frente a las costas libias, donde la Guardia Costera de Trípoli interceptó y devolvió a 633 inmigrantes ilegales entre el 27 de noviembre y el 3 de diciembre, y ahora apuntan de nuevo a las costas italianas.

Los buques de las ONG Humanity 1, Louise Michel (antigua patrullera del servicio de aduanas francés que ahora enarbola bandera alemana), Geo Barents y Aurora ya habían comenzado a desplegarse en alta mar frente a las costas de la antigua colonia italiana (especialmente frente a Zuara, de donde, según Frontex, zarpan el 40% de los inmigrantes ilegales que abandonan las costas libias) la semana pasada con vistas a una nueva "batalla naval" destinada a poner a prueba al Gobierno italiano. Ahora, tres de estas embarcaciones se dirigen a puertos italianos con más de 500 inmigrantes ilegales a bordo.

También apuntan hacia Italia numerosas barcazas y embarcaciones autónomas echadas al mar por traficantes procedentes de Libia, Túnez y Turquía, que han contribuido más que las ONG a elevar a más de 97.000 (frente a 63.000 en 2021, 33.000 en 2020 y 11.000 en 2019) el número de inmigrantes ilegales llegados por mar a Italia este año, entre ellos más de 50.000 egipcios, tunecinos y bengalíes que, desde luego, no tienen derecho a ser acogidos.

Sin embargo, si los traficantes e inmigrantes clandestinos persiguen fines vinculados a sus propios intereses económicos y delictivos, el objetivo de la flota de ONG (y de sus patrocinadores) parece político: mantener una presión constante sobre el ejecutivo italiano e impedir que haga valer su política de freno a los flujos migratorios ilegales hacia la Península.

Lo que está en marcha es, por tanto, una auténtica operación naval, que no tiene nada de militar pero tampoco de humanitaria, y que persigue claros objetivos políticos, el más importante de los cuales es demostrar la incapacidad del gobierno italiano para garantizar la soberanía de sus fronteras marítimas en un momento en que la atención del Ministro del Interior, Matteo Piantedosi, se amplía también a las fronteras eslovenas.

En la ruta Balcanes-Danubio, se ha producido un aumento considerable de las llegadas por vía terrestre constatado en los últimos días por la Viminale: 4.101 migrantes irregulares rastreados del 1 de enero al 25 de octubre de 2022 frente a 1.350 en el mismo periodo de 2021, lo que supone un aumento porcentual del 203,78%.

El que tiene lugar en el mar, como señalaba estos días Fausto Biloslavo en un artículo de "Il Giornale", representa *"otro desafío más en vísperas de la Navidad, que servirá para que el Gobierno italiano parezca aún más feo y desagradable al oponerse a los talibanes de la acogida"*.

El buque Humanity 1 de la ONG SOS Humanity y de bandera alemana zarpó el 24 de noviembre del puerto español de Burriana, base de parte de los 17 buques pertenecientes a 14 ONG presentes en el Mediterráneo.

SOS Humanidad ha anunciado en los últimos días en los medios de comunicación alemanes la nueva "misión naval" contra Italia. *"Ahora que Italia está experimentando este giro a la derecha, debemos dar ejemplo",* dijo la ONG, según informa Biloslavo, que interpretó la declaración inequívocamente con el objetivo de *"desembarcar a los migrantes en Italia sin importarles un bledo las órdenes del Gobierno"*.

En los últimos días también se han desplegado en el Mediterráneo Central los buques de la ONG Geo Barents de Médicos Sin Fronteras (de bandera noruega) y el pequeño buque británico Aurora Sar, que opera bajo el control directo de la ONG alemana Sea Watch.

Por otra parte, sería reduccionista ver en la "batalla naval" en curso contra el Gobierno italiano sólo la iniciativa de organizaciones bien insertadas desde hace tiempo en el negocio del rescate con sus patrocinadores privados, religiosos e institucionales, entre los que también se cuentan organizaciones que acogen a migrantes. Detrás de las ONG está la voluntad política precisa de algunos gobiernos europeos, Francia y Alemania in primis, de oponerse al intento italiano de bloquear los flujos migratorios ilegales hacia la Península.

Un esfuerzo compartido por varias naciones del norte de Europa a las que en Italia seguimos llamando "socios". Berlín y París pretenden alejar el riesgo de que se repitan los éxitos logrados por el ministro del Interior, Matteo Salvini, en 2018/19, cuando Italia llevó los desembarcos ilegales a su mínimo histórico y puso fin a los transbordos de inmigrantes ilegales llevados a cabo por barcos de ONG.

Mejor no olvidar, de hecho, que para el gobierno alemán de centro-izquierda y para los militantes de los círculos religiosos, culturales y ONG que lo apoyan, la que se libra contra la derecha italiana es también y quizás sobre todo una "cruzada", una batalla ideológica que encuentra su fundamento en el programa político de las fuerzas que componen el ejecutivo alemán.

De hecho, una gran parte de la mayoría parlamentaria que apoya al Gobierno de Olaf Scholz se opone a cualquier forma de ralentización de la acogida y el salvamento en el mar, que, por el contrario, desearía ver reforzados, al tiempo que pide el fin de los rechazos definidos como "ilegales" aplicados por algunos países europeos mediterráneos y legitimados por Frontex.

Por eso, las iniciativas encaminadas a exigir un mayor reparto a los socios europeos no parecen poder garantizar márgenes de éxito (de hecho, desde el norte de Europa se quejan de que demasiados inmigrantes ilegales desembarcados en Italia cruzan los Alpes), teniendo en cuenta además que existe un vasto y eficaz programa de la UE para redistribuir a los inmigrantes ilegales desembarcados en las costas mediterráneas hacia los países del norte de Europa, destino favorito de los inmigrantes ilegales, no haría sino estimular nuevos flujos, constituyendo un auténtico "juego de niños" para los traficantes, que podrían ofrecer, con el mismo "billete", el desembarco en Italia y el traslado a Alemania.

Evidentemente, no todo el mundo en Europa está "alineado" y no faltan valoraciones diferentes, empezando por las de Frontex, que en un informe 2021 publicado el mes pasado se refiere explícitamente al papel "atractivo" de los buques de las ONG (el llamado pull-factor).

Tenemos que hablar clara y honestamente sobre inmigración, de lo contrario seguiremos en peligro. Debemos hablar clara y honestamente de las ONG que dirigen barcos para transportar migrantes ilegales, que esencialmente forman parte de la mafia del tráfico de seres humanos.

*"El tráfico de seres humanos debe castigarse severamente porque pone en peligro a los migrantes y presiona a los Estados"*, afirmó ayer el ministro húngaro de Asuntos Exteriores, Peter Szijjártó, en un vídeo de Facebook al margen de una reunión con el viceprimer ministro y ministro de Infraestructuras italiano, Matteo Salvini.

*"Al igual que Hungría, Salvini ve claramente riesgos para la seguridad"*, dijo Szijjártó, subrayando la importancia de *unir "estas voces" para "obligar a Bruselas a dejar de apoyar la inmigración, que es una amenaza para toda Europa"*.

Hay que detener la inmigración, no gestionarla. Si esto falla, veremos cifras aún peores que las de 2015″ continuó el ministro, recordando cómo Hungría está "bajo la doble presión" de la migración, la de "los refugiados ucranianos que llegan a las fronteras orientales de nuestro país como consecuencia de la guerra" y la de *"los migrantes en su mayoría ilegales que asedian la frontera sur"*.

En Alemania, por su parte, la ONG Sos Humanity forma parte del grupo vinculado a la iglesia evangélica "United4Rescue" (del que también forman parte los buques Sea Eye 4 y Sea Watch 5 de las ONG del mismo nombre) y recibe financiación del gobierno, de las administraciones regionales alemanas, de particulares y de diversas organizaciones religiosas, entre ellas Cáritas (según revela la página web de la organización).

Para que se entienda hasta qué punto la batalla es política, hace poco la ley de presupuestos federales alemanes se "enriqueció" con una enmienda promovida por los Verdes que asignaba 8 millones de euros en 4 años a favor de United4Rescue. *Dinero de los contribuyentes alemanes destinado por Berlín a ayudar a barcos y ONG alemanas a llevar a Italia a inmigrantes ilegales afroasiáticos.

Con amigos y socios así, ¿quién necesita enemigos?*


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

Viernes de trabajo.
TIGER-M es perfecto para todo,

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## Harman (9 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca el centro de Donetsk con cohetes Grad: arden casas, coches y gas
Terroristas ucranianos dispararon 20 cohetes de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple Grad a las 19:59 en el centro de la ciudad de Donetsk, según han informado las autoridades.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Top5 (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Veamos quién es el bot aquí:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286511



Que él sea un bot no excluye que tú también lo seas...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (9 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Esa chica no es ni periodista....se lo darán por las "opiniones"...joder...no os parece ridículo dar un premio a alguien por expresar una opinión?...no, muchos perdieron su capacidad de mostrar verguenza....



Te da rabia , eh?  
Hace unos grandes reportajes que nos permite ver el otro lado ninguneado por los falsimedia. Mis felicitaciones pq se lo merece.... Tu propon a la Belen Esteban...


----------



## Hal8995 (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Están reconociendo a Rusia como estado terrorista.
> 
> Quién armó a los separatistas?



Pero por Dios !!!! Claro, en este mundo solo se puede armar a los amigos de USA. Los oblast que declararon la autonomía esos no tienen derecho a sobrevivir, solo tienen derecho a morir en los bombardeos aereos o ser pisados por tanques en las barricadas o morir quemados en los edificios como en Odessa. O comportarse pacíficamente y ser detenidos torturados o asesinados.

El ejemplo que ponen los foreros es inexacto, no es que USA jamás toleraría un estado en su frontera como México que torturara y bombardeara a los estadounidenses, no, no , es que ese estado sería la propia Pensilvania y estarían bombardeando Filadelfia y su campana. Pues claro que hubieran ayudado los USA y no hubieran soportado ni la 100 parte de lo soportado por Rusia.

Oye, escribes y argumentas como el Rejón. No serás otra cuenta suya ?


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Te da rabia , eh?
> Hace unos grandes reportajes que nos permite ver el otro lado ninguneado por los falsimedia. Mis felicitaciones pq se lo merece.... Tu propon a la Belen Esteban...



"Grandísimos reportajes", si....


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

Conocido como "Elf", este miembro del MTR "AZOV" se jactaba en afirmar en que nos mataría a todos. Acabó recibiendo un disparo en el estómago por parte de nuestros muchachos. Ahora comerá puré de patatas lo que le reste de vida.

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

El proyecto WarGonzo anuncia una retirada parcial de unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la región de Soledar a Slavyansk.

UPD: según nuevas informaciones no es más que una rotación
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

Apagones en el corazón de París mientras Alemania avisa de cortes de luz de hasta noventa minutos


En la capital gala se vieron afectados unos 125.000 hogares. Ante el clima de incertidumbre un Macron nervioso, se vio obligado a intervenir y pidió «calma y prudencia»



www.abc.es





*En la capital gala se vieron afectados unos 125.000 hogares. Ante el clima de incertidumbre un Macron nervioso, se vio obligado a intervenir y pidió «calma y prudencia»
En Alemania se prevén cortes de luz de hasta 90 minutos debido a la crisis energética francesa que provoca que solo lleguen 33 de los 61 gigavatios posibles*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286546
> 
> 
> Un nuevo mercenario polaco liquidado por las tropas rusas cerca de Artemovsk. Se llamaba Daniel Stieber, de 35 años y nativo de Varsovia. Era hijo de un importante empresario polaco, Miroslav Stieber.



Un nazi convencido, nadie con pasta va a una guerra si no es lo suficientemente idiota.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

La hora de la comedia con Ursula:


----------



## Salamandra (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Un nazi convencido, nadie con pasta va a una guerra si no es lo suficientemente idiota.



Y menos como voluntario.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La hora de la comedia con Ursula:



Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:

NOS VAN A SAQUEAR HASTA LAS TRANCAS.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> 
> NOS VAN A SAQUEAR HASTA LAS TRANCAS.



¿Nadie le ha dicho a este "señora" que el gas puede entrar en Ëspaña pero no hay manera de sacarlo?


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Un nazi convencido, nadie con pasta va a una guerra si no es lo suficientemente idiota.





Salamandra dijo:


> Y menos como voluntario.



Pone en evidencia lo que se están jugando los herederos parasitarios del capital. Ya sabéis que esto no es sólo una guerra regional. Es un episodio de un guerra híbrida mundial en que jamás los trillonarios ($) han tenido tanto que perder: Su puta hegemonía global.
Sin perspectivas de crecimiento y control total de materias primas y recursos, el capitalismo financiero liberal se muere. De ahí el "me lo dais todo o muero y mato por ello".


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Dic 2022)

....


dabuti dijo:


> BOMBAS DE FÓSFORO..SU USO ES LEGAL.
> COJAMOS COM PINZAS LA FUENTE Y LA PROCEDENCIA.
> 
> ACABA DE SALIR, LA REPORTERA, DESDE EL HOSPITAL DE BAJMUT EN DIRECTO EN TELECIRCO.
> ...



Como dije y los siento por que no encuentro la fuente, las bombas son incendiarias pero de metales, creo que magnesio. Las de fosforo se encienden espontáneamente en el aire por eso se abandonaron, eran muy inestables, las de metales necesitan una carga quelas encienda.

Sobre su uso, este tipo de bombas no esta permitido contra civiles, según la convención de Ginebra, si esta permitido contra tropas.









Bomba incendiaria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




...
*Segunda Guerra Mundial[editar]*

Las bombas incendiarias fueron ampliamente utilizadas durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, a menudo junto con las bombas explosivas convencionales. Probablemente, e*l episodio más infame de bombas incendiarias fue el bombardeo aliado de Dresde.* Se utilizaron muchas configuraciones diferentes de bombas incendiarias, con varios tipos de sustancias incendiarias, como por ejemplo un polímero de metacrilato de isobutil, napalm u otros derivados gelatinosos del petróleo, muchos de las cuales fueron desarrollados por el Servicio de guerra química de los Estados Unidos. Se probaron y utilizar varios métodos, entre otros se emplearon: bombas pequeñas, bombas de racimo y bombas grandes.8



bombas de magnesio | AeroHispanoBlog


...
Pero todo aquello comenzó antes, en el momento en que los *B-29* empezaron a atacar ciudades enteras, pero no utilizando bombas convencionales, sino artefactos incendiarios. Tokio fue la primera de las ciudades en sufrirlo, un 10 de marzo de 1945. 



BOMBAS RUSAS










Arma incendiaria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




...
*Historia[editar]*

Uno de los primeros tipos de _artificio incendiario_ conocidos desde la antigüedad es el fuego griego . Las municiones incendiarias se usaron ampliamente durante la Primera Guerra Mundial y especialmente en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. En algunas incursiones de bombardeo de 1944, hasta un millón de bombas incendiarias fueron lanzadas durante la noche, lo que representó el 80-100% de la carga de bombas de aviones. *El bombardeo de las ciudades de Dresde y Hamburgo causó bajas comparables a los efectos del uso de armas atómicas en Hiroshima y Nagasaki *.

Según los cálculos de los especialistas estadounidenses, hasta el 70% de la destrucción urbana y los daños se debieron al uso de medios incendiarios. *Se usaron artificios incendiarios en grandes cantidades en las guerras de Corea y Vietnam. Así, en seis años (de 1965 a 1971), los aviones estadounidenses lanzaron alrededor de 1,700 mil toneladas de bombas incendiarias en Indochina, destruyendo miles de localidades.

En los últimos años de la guerra de Vietnam, las bombas incendiarias representaron casi el 40% del número total de armas de aviación utilizadas con el apoyo directo de las fuerzas terrestres, y en algunas operaciones se llevaron a cabo para crear incendios masivos en las áreas de concentración y movimiento de tropas que representaron hasta el 70% de la carga total de bombas de la aeronave.*

*Acuerdos internacionales*
...
_Protocolo 3 "Sobre la prohibición o restricción del uso de armas incendiarias" Artículo 2:.2 El Estado Español aprobó este protocolo el 29 de diciembre de 1993.3_

*Está prohibido el uso de armas incendiarias contra civiles;*
Está prohibido el uso de armas incendiarias en el aire *contra instalaciones militares áreas donde se concentran civiles *y el uso de otros tipos de armas incendiarias en dichos lugares está regulado;
Está prohibido *convertir los bosques en un objeto de ataque con la ayuda de armas incendiarias, excepto en los casos en que los bosques se utilicen para albergar instalaciones militares o combatientes.*


----------



## Salamandra (9 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> 
> NOS VAN A SAQUEAR HASTA LAS TRANCAS.



¿A través de Repsol quizás?  . ¿De quien son las regasificadoras yla canalización en estos tiempos globales y privados?. A ver si en vez de ser España son sólo algunas empresas que operan en España y que son lo más casposo del de Zumosol...


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Como dije y los siento por que no encuentro la fuente, las bombas son incendiarias pero de metales, creo que magnesio. Las de fosforo se encienden espontáneamente en el aire por eso se abandonaron, eran muy inestables, las de metales necesitan una carga quelas encienda.
> ...



Napalm, Vietnam. Masivamente contra civiles y desfoliar la jungla con el agente naranja de Monsanto. Crímenes, crímenes y más crímenes...


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

Brasil eliminada por Croacia en el capitulo de la geopolitica del fútbol.


----------



## vettonio (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Nadie le ha dicho a este "señora" que el gas puede entrar en Ëspaña pero no hay manera de sacarlo?



Repítete la pregunta varias veces en tu cabeza y lo mismo llegas a la misma conclusión que yo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

Ziya Nadirov es otro mercenario azerbaiyano que llegó a Ucrania para matar rusos. Eliminado el 4 de diciembre.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

USA promete más ayuda antiaerea a los ucros:









Guerre en Ukraine: la Russie pourrait envisager une frappe nucléaire préventive pour désarmer un ennemi, déclare Vladimir Poutine


Le président russe affirme prendre exemple sur un concept développé par les Etats-Unis. Il avait affirmé il y a quelques jours qu’il n’utiliserait l’arme atomique qu’en cas d’attaque de même nature contre la Russie.




www.lemonde.fr





* Les Etats-Unis promettent une nouvelle aide à l’Ukraine pour « doper » sa défense antiaérienne *

Les Etats-Unis vont fournir à l’Ukraine une nouvelle aide, de 275 millions de dollars, pour _« doper »_ sa défense contre les drones en particulier, a annoncé vendredi un porte-parole de la Maison Blanche.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

Alarma en la Casa Blanca por la estrecha colaboración militar entre Rusia e Iran.

* La Maison Blanche s’alarme du « partenariat militaire à grande échelle » entre Russie et Iran *

Le _« partenariat militaire à grande échelle »_ entre Moscou et Téhéran est _« néfaste »_ pour l’Ukraine, les pays voisins de l’Iran et _« la communauté internationale »_, a averti vendredi le porte-parole du Conseil de sécurité nationale de la Maison Blanche.

Evoquant en particulier l’utilisation de drones iraniens en Ukraine, John Kirby a estimé qu’en retour, la Russie offrait à l’Iran_ « un soutien militaire et technique d’un niveau sans précédent »,_ ce qui _« transforme leur relation en un partenariat de défense plein et entier. »_


----------



## vettonio (9 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> 
> 
> Como dije y los siento por que no encuentro la fuente, las bombas son incendiarias pero de metales, creo que magnesio. Las de fosforo se encienden espontáneamente en el aire por eso se abandonaron, eran muy inestables, las de metales necesitan una carga quelas encienda.
> ...



Recuerdo el testimonio de un familiar, relatándome como estuvieron intentando apagar una bomba incendiaria en el patio de su edificio en Madrid, durante la guerra civil. Zona Malasaña-Universidad


----------



## vettonio (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Brasil eliminada por Croacia en el capitulo de la geopolitica del fútbol.



Se te ha adelantado mi mujer.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

*La brigada 93 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retira de Soledar debido a las grandes pérdidas: *Detalles

El 8 de diciembre unidades de la 93.ª Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, "Kholodny Yar" con el apoyo de la 24.ª brigada, intentaron atacar las posiciones de la PMC "Wagner" y el 6.º regimiento Platov al este de Soledar, en la zona industrial de la planta de Knauf.

Se utilizaron ocho BMP-2 y 12 vehículos blindados Mastiff, sin embargo no se utilizó en la ofensiva ni reconocimiento aéreo, ni tampoco drones o equipo pesado.

La falta de inteligencia y apoyo de fuego condujo al hecho de que la columna de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue emboscada por los tanques T-72B3 y T-80BVM de las fuerzas aliadas y fue destruida.

Las unidades supervivientes se retiraron a sus posiciones originales, en las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Blagodatny y la mina No. 7 (10 km al oeste de Soledar), donde luego se aprovechó para realizar un ataque de artillería con proyectiles de alta precisión Krasnopol.

Más tarde a partir de los datos de interceptación de radio, se averiguó que durante el ataque a las posiciones de Wagner PMC y el 6 ° Regimiento Platov, al menos 40 soldados ucranianos de las brigadas 93 y 24 murieron y unos 80 más resultaron gravemente heridos.

Después de una ofensiva fallida, las pérdidas en la brigada 93 alcanzaron un nivel crítico. Debido a ello, es posible que la unidad pronto se retire de Soledar y se envíe para reabastecerse al Dnieper.

Según Military Chronicle, las pérdidas totales de la 93.a brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, incluidos los muertos, heridos, desertores y desaparecidos en los combates contra PMC "Wagner" y NM LPR desde el verano de 2022, pueden superar significativamente las 3.000 personas Al mismo tiempo, en algunos sectores del frente el personal de la 93 Brigada Motorizada se modificó en un 90% debido a bajas. La brigada lleva medio año sin rotar y las altas pérdidas son compensadas por los reclutas movilizados.

La retirada de la unidad de la ciudad supondría que únicamente la 24ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, así como varios pequeños destacamentos nacionalistas, permanezcan en Soledar. Mientras se mantenga la superioridad de fuego del PMC "Wagner" y la Milicia Popular de la LNR, el frente ucraniano en esta área puede colapsar y amenaza con un cerco en toda regla sobre Bakhmut.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## alfonbass (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Brasil eliminada por Croacia en el capitulo de la geopolitica del fútbol.



También es “capitalizmo el culpable”…
Si no fuera por estas risas…


----------



## Loignorito (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El del aspa de Carcuña se cree el cuento de la judeomasónica.



Viniendo de un elfo como usted, es un halago.


----------



## vettonio (9 Dic 2022)

Esta chica promete.

Con tan sólo 18 años, ha llegado a la misma conclusión que a mí me ha costado décadas.

Y no lo califiquéis de off topic, porque encaja en el tema como un guante.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Recuerdo el testimonio de un familiar, relatándome como estuvieron intentando apagar una bomba incendiaria en el patio de su edificio en Madrid, durante la guerra civil. Zona Malasaña-Universidad



Si, por lo leído los alemanes las probaron en España.


----------



## Peineto (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> USA promete más ayuda antiaerea a los ucros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es ya una parodia de cualquier capítulo de correcaminos y coyote y la factoría ACME pero en la vida real.

Pobre coyote
ya no sabes lo que hacer,
y en el desierto
te vas a morir de sed...


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Esto es ya una parodia de cualquier capítulo de correcaminos y coyote y la factoría ACME pero en la vida real.
> 
> Pobre coyote
> ya no sabes lo que hacer,
> ...



Y de frío...


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Esta chica promete.
> 
> Con tan sólo 18 años, ha llegado a la misma conclusión que a mí me ha costado décadas.
> 
> Y no lo califiquéis de off topic, porque encaja en el tema como un guante.



Tendrá 18 años, pero ya ha tragado mas metros...


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

Borrell duda que los partidarios de Putin en África sepan quién es


Durante la última reunión del Parlamento Europeo, el alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, afirmó que en África las personas no saben q...




odysee.com





Durante la última reunión del Parlamento Europeo, el alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, afirmó que en África las personas no saben quién es el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ni dónde se encuentra Donbass. 

Otra perla Borrellana. Me parece más probable que ningún africano sepa quien es él. No pierde una ocasión en mostrar su supremacismo occidentalista y menospreciar al resto del planeta.


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

Rusia retira los cadáveres abandonados de soldados ucranianos


Comandante de una batería de morteros dice que sus subordinados tuvieron que retirar cadáveres abandonados de soldados ucranianos




odysee.com


----------



## El-Mano (9 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Perdona, te leí la respuesta al asunto de las bengalas etc. Disparan en tiro parabólico ?? Yo crei que disparaban de manera directa contra objetivos terrestres



También hemos visto ucranianos atacando así.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Borrell duda que los partidarios de Putin en África sepan quién es
> 
> 
> Durante la última reunión del Parlamento Europeo, el alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, afirmó que en África las personas no saben q...
> ...



Estoy convencido que en África no saben en qué elecciones se eligió a Borrell y ni mucho menos quien es él o qué hace.
Eso también aplica para los demás, africanos o no.


----------



## Alfonso29 (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Apagones en el corazón de París mientras Alemania avisa de cortes de luz de hasta noventa minutos
> 
> 
> En la capital gala se vieron afectados unos 125.000 hogares. Ante el clima de incertidumbre un Macron nervioso, se vio obligado a intervenir y pidió «calma y prudencia»
> ...



33 y 61, la numerología que no falte


----------



## dabuti (9 Dic 2022)

PUTIN RECONOCE QUE DEBERÍAN HABER ATACADO ANTES Y ESTÁ DESILUSIONADO Y TRAICIONADO POR LAS DECLARACIONES DE MERKEL.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
9 DEC, 17:48
*Special operation should have started earlier, but Russia still hoped for Minsk-2 — Putin*
It was stressed that "now there is a question of trust on the agenda, and it is already close to zero"

BISHKEK, December 9. /TASS/. The special military operation in Ukraine could have started earlier, but Russia had hoped to reach a settlement within the framework of the Minsk agreements, Russian President Vladimir Putin told the media on Friday.
He pointed out that what Germany’s ex-chancellor, Angela Merkel, had recently said about the Minsk agreements "merely shows that we did everything right from the point of view of launching a special military operation."
"It has turned out that no one was going to implement the Minsk agreements," Putin pointed out. "The leadership of Ukraine, as follows from what the former president [Pyotr Poroshenko] has said, also acknowledged that they were not going to act on what had been signed. But I still expected that the other participants would be sincere with us. It turns out that they also deceived us, their aim being to build up Ukraine’s military muscle and prepare it for hostilities. Apparently, we found our bearings too late, to be honest. Maybe, we should have started all this earlier, but we just hoped that we would be able to achieve a settlement within the framework of the Minsk agreements."
Putin acknowledged that Merkel’s statement was completely unexpected and disappointing: "Frankly speaking, I did not expect to hear this from a former federal chancellor, because I've always proceeded from the assumption that the German leadership is sincere with us. Yes, of course, it was on the side of Ukraine and supported it, but it still seemed to me that the FRG leadership always sincerely strove for a settlement on the principles that we had agreed on, which were achieved within the framework of the Minsk process."

He stressed that "now there is a question of trust on the agenda, and it is already close to zero." After statements of this kind the question arises of how one can go about the business of negotiating, what can be negotiated, whether it is possible to negotiate with someone at all, and where the guarantees are. At the same time, Putin remarked that a negotiated solution still had no alternatives. "I have said many times that we are ready for agreements, we are open, but this makes us stop to think about who we are dealing with," the Russian leader stated.
*Merkel about Minsk agreements*
In an interview with the German national weekly Die Zeit published on December 7, Merkel described the conclusion of the Minsk agreements in 2014 as an attempt to give Ukraine the time to get stronger. She argued that it was clear to everyone that the conflict was stalled and the problem had not been resolved, "but this was what gave Ukraine invaluable time." She expressed doubt as to whether NATO countries would have been able to provide support to Kiev at that time to the same extent that they were doing now.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Brasil eliminada por Croacia en el capitulo de la geopolitica del fútbol.



Ahora los brasileños se quedan sin circo, como España, quizá también Argentina, así cada cual a enfrentar sus problemas internos.

En España Sánchez sin circo pero dando Golpe de Estado judicial, con lo bien que le hubiera ido con la tinta de calamar que es ese circo...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Dic 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Beneficios del magnesio:
> Ayuda a mantener el funcionamiento normal de músculos y nervios, brinda soporte a un sistema inmunitario saludable, mantiene constantes los latidos del corazón y ayuda a que los huesos permanezcan fuertes. También ayuda a ajustar los niveles de glucosa en la sangre. Ayuda en la producción de energía y proteína.
> 
> Y después se quejan. Si es que algunos nunca están contentos.



400mg al día mayores de 50años


----------



## vettonio (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Borrell duda que los partidarios de Putin en África sepan quién es
> 
> 
> Durante la última reunión del Parlamento Europeo, el alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, afirmó que en África las personas no saben q...
> ...



*Jozepe* again... and again.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PUTIN RECONOCE QUE DEBERÍAN HABER ATACADO ANTES Y ESTÁ DESILUSIONADO Y TRAICIONADO POR LAS DECLARACIONES DE MERKEL.
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 9 DEC, 17:48
> ...



El Monje demostrando ser un panoli y el Camarada Xi cediendo ante el Populacho, estamos perdidos....


----------



## dabuti (9 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ahora los brasileños se quedan sin circo, como España, quizá también Argentina, así cada cual a enfrentar sus problemas internos.
> 
> En España Sánchez sin circo pero dando Golpe de Estado judicial, con lo bien que le hubiera ido con la tinta de calamar que es ese circo...



¿Golpe de estado con jueces sinvergüenzas que deberían haberse largado.

¿Qué te parecería que Pedro siguiera gobernando hasta 2026 sin elecciónes como hacen los jueces?

No tenéis vergüenza.


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Jozepe* again... and again.



Es como un Goebbels venido a menos. Muy a menos...


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PUTIN RECONOCE QUE DEBERÍAN HABER ATACADO ANTES Y ESTÁ DESILUSIONADO Y TRAICIONADO POR LAS DECLARACIONES DE MERKEL.
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 9 DEC, 17:48
> ...



es lo que tiene ser monje, y creerse que gente como la merkabrona son honestos, en fin....


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PUTIN RECONOCE QUE DEBERÍAN HABER ATACADO ANTES Y ESTÁ DESILUSIONADO Y TRAICIONADO POR LAS DECLARACIONES DE MERKEL.
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 9 DEC, 17:48
> ...



Después de las declaraciones de Merkel, ya nada volverá a ser igual. Quien quiera entender, que entienda.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Matando gente desarmada?
> 
> Que se sepa, no hay ningún documento que lo avale. Denunciaron un genocidio sin aportar ninguna evidencia.



No hay documentos ?, solo hay vídeos donde se ve a sus amigos nazis bombardeando población civil y matando niños en Donbas , más de 15.000 asesinados por los nazis patrocinados por USA/OTAN, Presencié en directo a través de video en 2014 como quemaron vivos a 75 prorrusos en la casa de los sindicatos de Odessa etc etc etc pero da igual para un bot satánico como usted nada de eso importa.
Ni una condena de la organización terrorista OTAN, al contrario ellos los apoyan y financian esos crímenes hasta en la actualidad.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Golpe de estado con jueces sinvergüenzas que deberían haberse largado.
> 
> ¿Qué te parecería que Pedro siguiera gobernando hasta 2026 sin elecciónes como hacen los jueces?
> 
> No tenéis vergüenza.



Te creerás tú, que Sánchez va a poner de los tuyos... va a poner a los que avalen las suspensiones de derechos y libertades fundamentales, para que situaciones como las sufridas con la excusa del Covid pasen a ser "legales".

Sánchez está al servicio de los grandes planificadores internacionales... no te confundas, y por eso necesita el poder absoluto y entregarlo a esos mismos que ahora maniobran con Ucrania como punta de lanza


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Después de las declaraciones de Merkel, ya nada volverá a ser igual. Quien quiera entender, que entienda.



Yo creo que no hacía falta que lo dijera ni Merkel ni Puercoshenko que también lo ha dicho , ya en 2014 lo dijimos aquí , los acuerdos de Minsk fueron una traición, todo para no cerrar la posibilidad de negocios para la cúpula oligarca rusa ,no hacía falta ser espías del MI6.
Fuimos insultados aquí por decir algo que estaba bien claro salvo para muchos fanáticos adoradores del gran maestro de ajedrez.
Y permítame que dude que nada va a ser igual, Putiniano seguirá con su guerra de Gila me temo.

Lo que es inaudito es que la cúpula no dimita o no cambie de estrategia al menos ante unas decisiones que han llevado aún más dolor y dramatismo a la situación , vamos que si hubieran entrado en 2014 se hubieran ahorrado miles de muertos rusos pero lo dicen y no pasa nada. En fin .


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ....
> *Acuerdos internacionales*
> ...
> _Protocolo 3 "Sobre la prohibición o restricción del uso de armas incendiarias" Artículo 2:.2 El Estado Español aprobó este protocolo el 29 de diciembre de 1993.3_
> ...



Que se lo digan a los ciudadanos de Fallujah, eso si que fué fósforo blanco y fué usado de manera criminal contra la población civil.


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano seguirá con su guerra de Gila me temo.



Más de 120.000 ucros de Hades no apoyan esta apreciación.


----------



## cebollin-o (9 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Matando gente desarmada?
> 
> Que se sepa, no hay ningún documento que lo avale. Denunciaron un genocidio sin aportar ninguna evidencia.




No evidencias, hay todas las pruebas que quiera reportadas por personal de la OSCE en 2014:









Spot report by OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine (SMM), 2 October 2014: ICRC Staff Member Killed in Shelling in Donetsk City


SUMMARY An ICRC staff member was killed in shelling whilst apparently standing outside the front door of the ICRC office in Donetsk city on 2 October. DETAIL From 17:15 to 18:00hrs, on 2 October, at intervals of every fifteen minutes, the SMM heard very loud explosions somewhere in the north of...




www.osce.org












Spot report by OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine, 14 Oct 2014: Civilians Killed, Injured in GRAD Missile Strike northeast of Mariupol


This report is for media and the general public. SUMMARY A GRAD rocket struck a small village close to Mariupol, causing civilian casualties. DETAIL At 14:23hrs on 14 October, the SMM – in Mariupol (113km south of Donetsk city) – heard what it assessed to be heavy GRAD shelling to the northeast...




www.osce.org












Spot report by the OSCE Special Monitoring Mission to Ukraine (SMM), 7 November 2014: shelling and fatalities in Donetsk


This report is for media and the general public. On 5 November, at 18:02hrs, a Ukrainian military representative from the Joint Centre for Control and Co-ordination (JCCC) in Debaltseve informed the SMM about shelling and fatalities on Stepanenko Street, three kilometres north-west of the city...




www.osce.org





...


En agosto de ese mismo año el asunto se debatió en el consejo de seguridad de la ONU:









El Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU abordó la situación humanitaria en Ucrania


Atendiendo una petición de la Federación Rusa, el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU celebró este martes una sesión de urgencia sobre la situación humanitaria en Ucrania, donde se calcula que unos 3,9 millones de personas habitan en áreas afectadas directamente por la violencia.




news.un.org


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando se te ve el plumero en todo su explendor:



Y los satánicos Colacau incluida siguen paseándose tranquilamentev por Kiev sin que caiga ni una bomba rusa.

La guerra más extraña jamás vista.

O mejor la comedia más evidente.


----------



## Kalikatres (9 Dic 2022)

Estoy impresionado, los petroleros rusos se amontonan en el Mar Negro sin poder atravesar el estrecho del Bósforo.
Mientras tanto, el barril del petróleo ruso está a precio de saldo... la noticia es de hoy en un periódico no precisamente de derechas.

*"El precio del petróleo ruso se hunde muy por debajo del tope fijado por Occidente
El valor del crudo no llega a los 44 dólares, más de un 25% por debajo del límite impuesto"*

*El precio del petróleo ruso se hunde muy por debajo del tope fijado por Occidente*

Aquí tenemos el tapón de petroleros rusos que no pueden pasar el estrecho:


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo creo que no hacía falta que lo dijera ni Merkel ni Puercoshenko que también lo ha dicho , ya en 2014 lo dijimos aquí , los acuerdos de Minsk fueron una traición, todo para no cerrar la posibilidad de negocios para la cúpula oligarca rusa ,no hacía falta ser espías del MI6.
> Fuimos insultados aquí por decir algo que estaba bien claro salvo para muchos fanáticos adoradores del gran maestro de ajedrez.
> Y permítame que dude que nada va a ser igual, Putiniano seguirá con su guerra de Gila me temo.
> 
> Lo que es inaudito es que la cúpula no dimita o no cambie de estrategia al menos ante unas decisiones que han llevado aún más dolor y dramatismo a la situación , vamos que si hubieran entrado en 2014 se hubieran ahorrado miles de muertos rusos pero lo dicen y no pasa nada. En fin .



Me refiero a que la relación con Occidente está kaputt. Y por supuesto esto da la razón a la línea dura de la élite rusa, que saldrá muy reforzada.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Ahora los brasileños se quedan sin circo, como España, quizá también Argentina, así cada cual a enfrentar sus problemas internos.
> 
> En España Sánchez sin circo pero dando Golpe de Estado judicial, con lo bien que le hubiera ido con la tinta de calamar que es ese circo...



El golpe del PSOE va a ser más exitoso que el de Castillo. El PSOE va a hacer legal cualquier cosa que le salga de los cojones. Hasta ahora teníamos dictadura mediática, ahora la tendremos también judicial.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Más de 120.000 ucros de Hades no apoyan esta apreciación.



Está muy bien pero ni destruyen puentes, ni bombardean centros de poder ni atacan Kiev cuando vienen satánicos a pasear.

Guerra de Gila, comedia evidente.


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Está muy bien pero ni destruyen puentes, ni bombardean centros de poder ni atacan Kiev cuando vienen satánicos a pasear.
> 
> Guerra de Gila, comedia evidente.



Los centros de poder no están en Ucrania. Bombardear civiles es cosa de satánicos. Suele acabar mal para quienes lo hacen. Guerra perdida asegurada.
Bombardear infrastructuras que te pueden ser útiles es de tontos.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Me refiero a que la relación con Occidente está kaputt. Y por supuesto esto da la razón a la línea dura de la élite rusa, que saldrá muy reforzada.



Pues a ver si es verdad, se dan cuenta que con los satánicos no hay vuelta atrás y se ponen en modo defensa con todas las consecuencias.
Es una guerra de supervivencia para Rusia como estado y no se nota en la forma de llevarla con tantas medias tintas y con freno de mano puesto.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los centros de poder no están en Ucrania. Bombardear civiles es cosa de satánicos. Suele acabar mal para quienes lo hacen. Guerra perdida asegurada.



Los precedentes de Tokio, Hiroshima y Nagasaki así lo demuestran.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y los satánicos Colacau incluida siguen paseándose tranquilamentev por Kiev sin que caiga ni una bomba rusa.
> 
> La guerra más extraña jamás vista.
> 
> O mejor la comedia más evidente.



Siempre hay la posibilidad de que algún turista-político internacional de segunda fila, o tercera, sea sacrificable en ese gran altar de la propaganda, y los de perfil Boris Johnson, Macron, o algún funcionario de EEUU, no dan el perfil, pero la Colau... perfectamente, para luego seguir cargando contra los rusos.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los centros de poder no están en Ucrania. Bombardear civiles es cosa de satánicos. Suele acabar mal para quienes lo hacen. Guerra perdida asegurada.



Lo sé perfectamente pero en una guerra hay ciertos actos que contribuyen a hacerse respetar. 
Uno de ellos es dejar claro quién manda y los rusos no lo hacen.


----------



## Impresionante (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (9 Dic 2022)

Mientras muchos de los Europeos que les pagan a ellos el sueldo no llegan a fin de mes y ven como cada vez tienen más impuestos porque las cuentas no salen, a esos políticos lo único que les importa es contentar al amo de EEUU. Más y más dinero que no hay....eso si, ellos no se bajarán el sueldo, si hace falta ya inventarán más impuestos.

*Los países de la UE planean ampliar el fondo para dar armas a Ucrania en dos fases*

Los países de la Unión Europea (UE) que participan en el Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz (FEAP), por el que están financiando parte de las *armas que entregan a Ucrania para defenderse de Rusia*, estudian ampliar sus recursos en dos etapas, a corto y largo plazo, indicó este viernes un alto funcionario europeo.

Es común entre todos los países la idea de que es necesario garantizar la sostenibilidad financiera de ese fondo, pero tienen todavía que *pactar de cuánto será el complemento* que añadan.

Se trata de una herramienta financiera al margen del presupuesto de la UE que se nutre de aportaciones de los países participantes, que se determinarán según una clave de reparto basada en la *renta nacional bruta (RNB) de cada uno*.


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los precedentes de Tokio, Hiroshima y Nagasaki así lo demuestran.



Japon no tenía nukes. No estamos aun en esas. USA ya no las volvió a utilizar más (Corea, Vietnam, Iraq...) porque ya no eran los unicos en tenerlas.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Y los satánicos Colacau incluida siguen paseándose tranquilamentev por Kiev sin que caiga ni una bomba rusa.
> 
> La guerra más extraña jamás vista.
> 
> O mejor la comedia más evidente.



No tanto, a Ucrania se le está quedando cara de Corea, tanto USA como Rusia comienzan a tomar posiciones "coreanas". En Corea habia un acuerdo tácito de no generalizar el conflicto, el ejército yanqui tenía prohibido atacar territorio chino y la fuerza aera soviética atacar mas abajo de la linea del frente desde principios de 1951. La fuerza aerea yanqui podia bombardear los puentes sobre el Yalu, pero solo el lado coreano, nunca el lado chino, eso permitía al Regimiento de Autung (un cuerpo aereo soviético de 500 Migs) derribar aparatos yanquis y refugiarse en Manchuria. Desde mediados de 1951 la linea del frente ya no se movió hasta el armisticio de Panmunjon.


----------



## frangelico (9 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Siempre hay la posibilidad de que algún turista-político internacional de segunda fila, o tercera, sea sacrificable en ese gran altar de la propaganda, y los de perfil Boris Johnson, Macron, o algún funcionario de EEUU, no dan el perfil, pero la Colau... perfectamente, para luego seguir cargando contra los rusos.



La Colau es como el Nimitz, una pieza sacrificable, eso es cierto. Y como repatriar semejante tonelaje tendría su coste, la podrían dejar para que hagan velas con su sebo los kievitarras.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No les faltaran armas. La producción es muy cara, y lenta pero son muchos mandandolas, o comprandolas por todo el globo ( las de origen sovietico ). Por eso una guerra larga no era una buena idea.



No contradiga a los admiradores del gran maestro que dicen que una guerra muy larga es muy buena para Rusia.
Si entrarán con al menos la mitad del ejército se acabaría la guerra militar, fin prácticamente de los muertos rusos , obviamente la guerra económica continuaría pero al menos se quitan uno de los dos problemas, con la estrategia de guerra con freno de mano tienen las dos guerras activas y tristemente muriendo rusos.
No si es que no lo quieren ver los qué opinan eso.


----------



## Yomateix (9 Dic 2022)

De verdad que toman por estúpida a la gente. La Otan que no para de enviar armamento (incluso de largo alcance aunque esté capado) que no para de inventarse cada día sanciones nuevas contra Rusia, que quiere quedarse con todos los activos de Rusos en el extranjero, que envia mercenarios, una cantidad ingente de millones etc etc Pero no, en lo que trabaja la Otan cada día en es evitar que la cosa escale.....no es serio, si es justo lo contrario, su comportamiento es lo que puede hacer que escale.

*Stoltenberg teme que la guerra de Ucrania se convierta en un conflicto más amplio*

El jefe de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, se ha mostrado preocupado ante la posibilidad de que los combates en Ucrania se salgan de control y se conviertan en una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN, según una entrevista publicada el viernes.

"Si las cosas salen mal, pueden salir terriblemente mal”, ha afirmado el secretario general de la OTAN, en declaraciones a la emisora noruega NRK. “Es una guerra terrible en Ucrania. También es una guerra que puede convertirse en una guerra en toda regla que se convierte en una gran guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia”, ha asegurado.

"*Estamos trabajando en eso todos los días para evitar eso*”. Stoltenberg,ha afirmado que no hay duda de que una guerra en toda regla es una posibilidad, y ha añadido que es importante evitar un conflicto "que involucre a más países en Europa y se convierta en un conflicto total".


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No tanto, a Ucrania se le está quedando cara de Corea, tanto USA como Rusia comienzan a tomar posiciones "coreanas". En Corea habia un acuerdo tácito de no generalizar el conflicto, el ejército yanqui tenía prohibido atacar territorio chino y la fuerza aera soviética atacar mas abajo de la linea del frente desde principios de 1951. La fuerza aerea yanqui podia bombardear los puentes sobre el Yalu, pero solo el lado coreano, nunca el lado chino, eso permitía al Regimiento de Autung (un cuerpo aereo soviético de 500 Migs) derribar aparatos yanquis y refugiarse en Manchuria. Desde mediados de 1951 la linea del frente ya no se movió hasta el armisticio de Panmunjon.



Se contradice con lo que usted dice el que cada vez más los nazis Otanicos atacan con más contundencia el territorio ruso en Belgorod, Kursk, ataques diarios e incluso ya bombardean aeródromos militares rusos, algo que no pasaba hace 6 meses.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El enemigo ataca el centro de Donetsk con cohetes Grad: arden casas, coches y gas
> Terroristas ucranianos dispararon 20 cohetes de sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple Grad a las 19:59 en el centro de la ciudad de Donetsk, según han informado las autoridades.
> 
> 
> ...



En Donestk ciudad siguen igual o peor que hace 9 meses.


----------



## ZHU DE (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se contradice con lo que usted dice el que cada vez más los nazis Otanicos atacan con más contundencia el territorio ruso en Belgorod, Kursk, ataques diarios e incluso ya bombardean aeródromos militares rusos, algo que no pasaba hace 6 meses.



Con daños menores, puede resultar frustrante pero forma parte del acuerdo tácito. Al final West Ucrania y East Ucrania. Eso si los polacos no se quedan con parte del West.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> USA promete más ayuda antiaerea a los ucros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como decimos en ningun caso los amos dejarán de armar a sus peones.


----------



## Roedr (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Japon no tenía nukes. No estamos aun en esas. USA ya no las volvió a utilizar más (Corea, Vietnam, Iraq...) porque ya no eran los unicos en tenerlas.



Contestaba irónicamente a tu comentario de que suelen acabar mal los que bombardean a civiles. Pero da igual, es una tontería mía.


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En Donestk ciudad siguen igual o peor que hace 9 meses.



Porque los ucros están concentrando en ese punto toda su rabia y frustración. Para los nazis es su Stalingrado, un símbolo. Y pese a todo el apoyo occidental no están logrando destruirla ni arrasarla como quisieran. Y están pagando un precio brutal.


----------



## relañin (9 Dic 2022)

*Moscú no ve que Occidente tenga límites en la entrega de suministros de armas a Ucrania. *

Según el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia Serguéi Riabkov :

“Los miembros de la OTAN están involucrados cada vez más y directamente en este conflicto. Su apoyo a Kiev ahora está mucho más diversificado que hace unos meses. Esto es un reflejo de la política intencionada de Washington, seguida obedientemente por los europeos, de escalar el conflicto. jugando con fuego. Los riesgos están aumentando"

"Los occidentales están avanzando con la expansión de entregas de armas cada vez más pesadas y de mayor alcance. Al mismo tiempo, astuta y engañosamente, en general, intentan crear la impresión de que existe algún tipo de línea fronteriza, algún tipo de autocontrol en este sentido. No vemos nada de eso "



Serguéi Riabkov









NATO is increasingly involved in Ukrainian conflict — Russian MFA


It is stated that Moscow does not see that the West has any caps on the range of arms supplies to Ukraine




tass.com


----------



## relañin (9 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> es lo que tiene ser monje, y creerse que gente como la merkabrona son honestos, en fin....



*Quiero iniciar conversación contigo y no puedo*


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

relañin dijo:


> *Moscú no ve que Occidente tenga límites en la entrega de suministros de armas a Ucrania. *
> 
> Según el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia Serguéi Riabkov :
> 
> ...



Al menos ya se han dado cuenta, vamos progresando.


----------



## NS 4 (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Son asesinos , nazis y genocidas como sus amos Otanicos y bastardos, los folla OTAN que apoyan esto también lo son.



Yo ya vivi la quema de iglesas ortodoxas, e incluso alguna de epoca bizantina, en Kosovo i Metohija.

Que puedo decir...es el culmen de la barbarie...que se diferencian los que las incendian y queman a los talibanes que volaron los budas milenarios???


Barbaros...escoria deleznable...carne de paredon...


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Borrell duda que los partidarios de Putin en África sepan quién es
> 
> 
> Durante la última reunión del Parlamento Europeo, el alto representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, afirmó que en África las personas no saben q...
> ...



No me haga usted mucho caso, pero comentan los que manejan el ruso, que su respuesta
sobre la declaración de Borrell sobre los países africanos que no saben quién podría ser Putin 
o dónde se encuentra el Donbass, fue mas o menos..

* "Por favor, padre, perdónalos, porque no saben lo que están haciendo, y cuánto daño están infligiendo a Europa..."*


----------



## NPI (9 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Cachondo el colega


----------



## arriondas (9 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yo ya vivi la quema de iglesas ortodoxas, e incluso alguna de epoca bizantina, en Kosovo i Metohija.
> 
> Que puedo decir...es el culmen de la barbarie...que se diferencian los que las incendian y queman a los talibanes que volaron los budas milenarios???
> 
> ...



Odian a los cristianos, porque adoran a quien adoran. Así de simple. Son simplemente la encarnación del mal, y como tal intentan erradicar todo lo que tenga que ver con Dios.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Dic 2022)

mpr21 on Twitter: "China no pagará en dólares el petróleo comprado a los países del Gofo Pérsico, que se negociará en la bolsa de Shanghai. Estados Unidos sigue perdiendo terreno https://t.co/xhYarAOuQ6 https://t.co/lVkX7qqNWs" / Twitter


----------



## delhierro (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Los centros de poder no están en Ucrania. Bombardear civiles es cosa de satánicos. Suele acabar mal para quienes lo hacen. Guerra perdida asegurada.
> Bombardear infrastructuras que te pueden ser útiles es de tontos.



No van a cruzar esos puentes , nunca. Aún en el caso de decidir lo correcto para ellos que es cambiar el regimen en Ucrania tendrian que entrar por Bielorrusia como hicieron al principo. Esos puentes estan minados y la mayoría en ciudades medianas o grandes, imposibles de capturar por sopresa y facilmente defendibles hasta su voladura.


----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> mpr21 on Twitter: "China no pagará en dólares el petróleo comprado a los países del Gofo Pérsico, que se negociará en la bolsa de Shanghai. Estados Unidos sigue perdiendo terreno https://t.co/xhYarAOuQ6 https://t.co/lVkX7qqNWs" / Twitter



Esto es mucho más importante de lo que pudiera parecer. Y no se le dará bombo en nuestros medios de propaganda. El Yuan camino de convertirse en la nueva moneda franca.


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

En el caso de "Dagas" y armas hipersónicas en general, Rusia tiene un pequeño margen de tiempo, mientras que Estados Unidos está 3-4 años por detrás de nosotros en este componente de armas. Ya tenemos esta arma y se ha puesto en servicio, pero solo están en desarrollo.
En consecuencia, en esta guerra en particular, esta es nuestra ventaja, que se limita a una pequeña cantidad de misiles en sí mismos, cuya producción debe aumentarse para mantener la ventaja lograda y poder utilizarlos más ampliamente en objetivos importantes.
El uso de estos misiles en Ucrania mostró sus altas características de combate, así como la incapacidad de la defensa aérea ucraniana para resistir estos misiles.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## NPI (9 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> pero tu de donde sales sucia chusma infecta
> 
> *el orden legal interno en Ucrania fue quebrado por los golpistas a sueldo de una potencia extranjera que derrocaron al presidente electo*, quebraron el orden constitucional al prohibir el ruso, reconocido por la constitucion, deponer ilegalmente a autoridades legalmente constituidas en las regiones del este y metieron ilegalmente tropas y agentes de la NATO cuando* tanto la declaracion de soberania de 1990 como la propia constitucion de Ucrania proclaman la neutralidad politica y militar del estado* ucraniano, en tanto que es un estado plurinacional
> 
> ...



Es un multi de @vladimirovich @alfonbass ..., tienen cientos en el foro/hilo
Y vosotros como sois tan hinteligentes les proporcionáis carrete para que llenen las páginas de basura ilegible


----------



## delhierro (9 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Monje demostrando ser un panoli y el Camarada Xi cediendo ante el Populacho, estamos perdidos....



El chino hace lo que debe, rectificar un error. El virus se ha atenuado, ir tomando precauciones maximas como al principio es absurdo , lastra su economia, y cabrea a la peña.

Lo de Putin es para nota, jaja recuerdo cuando decia por aquí que le estaban tomando el pelo descaradamente y muchos decian que tenia una jugada magistral bajo la manga. El tiempo da y quita, no habia nada magistral , el queria ser socio y tontamente pensaba que le iban a aceptar. Para los occidentales mentir y traicionar es parte de la geopolitica, se entiende porque cayo la URSS , Putin estaba en el KGB y es ingenuo cual unicornio.


----------



## NPI (9 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues sería para eso el numerito. Que haya golpistas guillerminos en la Alemania de 2022 nadie se lo cree. En realidad Alemania no puede salir del régimen de 1949 porque está militarmente ocupada, un golpe de Estado solo puede ser en sentido más proUSA.



Que os creáis el golpe de estado en Alemania, es un síntoma de estar muy perdidos en la vida


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

ideología enemiga. Las principales fuentes de formación del fascismo.



Sobre los fundamentos ideológicos del fascismo, que han sobrevivido con éxito hasta el día de hoy, cuyas consecuencias, entre otras cosas, enfrentamos en Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En el caso de "Dagas" y armas hipersónicas en general, Rusia tiene un pequeño margen de tiempo, mientras que Estados Unidos está 3-4 años por detrás de nosotros en este componente de armas. Ya tenemos esta arma y se ha puesto en servicio, pero solo están en desarrollo.
> En consecuencia, en esta guerra en particular, esta es nuestra ventaja, que se limita a una pequeña cantidad de misiles en sí mismos, cuya producción debe aumentarse para mantener la ventaja lograda y poder utilizarlos más ampliamente en objetivos importantes.
> El uso de estos misiles en Ucrania mostró sus altas características de combate, así como la incapacidad de la defensa aérea ucraniana para resistir estos misiles.
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



Esos misiles solo son decisivos en caso de guerra con la OTAN , que acaba rapido en intercambios nucleares tacticos. Para lo de Ucrania ni les hacen falta, cualquier Iskander balistico es imparable.

Los rusos necesitan un arma secreta......determinación. En cuanto dejen de hacer el provinciano, pedir perdon, y lloriquear lo tienen ganado entre otras cosas porque occidente se retira. Como se retiro las primeras semanas cuando creyo que Putin jugaba en serio.


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)

'Rusia planeó invadir Ucrania en 10 días, matar a sus líderes y anexionarse el país en agosto'.

Seguid defendiendo a este tirano del KGB que se ha quedado anclado en la época soviética mas oscura.

Tan HIJODEPUTA es este asesino como todos los que le defienden.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Putiniano parece que ya habla de negociar, lo de siempre.


Putin sobre el curso y el momento de la SVO en Ucrania.

1. CBO continúa como de costumbre, todo es estable, no tenemos preguntas ni problemas allí. El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa realiza un trabajo transparente en Ucrania.

2. Todos los participantes en el conflicto tendrán que estar de acuerdo con la "situación sobre el terreno". Habrá que negociar. Por la duración del proceso, Putin no se refiere al curso del NWO como tal, sino a todo el proceso de arreglo en su conjunto.

3. Las declaraciones de Merkel sobre los acuerdos de Minsk sorprendieron a Putin. Fue desagradable para él escuchar esto, según él, es decepcionante (aparentemente, no se pueden esperar las perspectivas de usar a Merkel como negociadora).
Merkel simplemente confirmó lo obvio de que Minsk-2 se usó contra Rusia para armar a Ucrania.

4. Rusia debería haber lanzado una operación en Ucrania antes, pero contó con Minsk-2 (de hecho, este es otro reconocimiento de la falacia del curso de Minsk, hola a los defensores que persistieron en su engaño durante 8 años).

5. Putin permitió la posibilidad de revisar las disposiciones de la doctrina nuclear rusa en materia de ataque de desarme preventivo, insinuando la posibilidad de armas hipersónicas, en las que Rusia supera a Estados Unidos desde hace varios años. (Asegúrate de golpear, pero más tarde)

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on. - zinc

También de declaraciones sobre movilización.

Putin sobre la movilización.

1. Por el momento, no hay factores que requieran una nueva ola de movilización. Entonces, por ahora, no puede esperar la continuación de la movilización parcial (en el próximo mes seguro)
2. Putin mantiene bajo control la situación con el abastecimiento de los movilizados. Se eliminaron los problemas más apremiantes que se revelaron durante la movilización parcial.

PD. Todavía hay quejas sobre el suministro, pero realmente se han reducido mucho menos que en octubre o noviembre. Pero como dicen, hay margen de mejora.


----------



## niraj (9 Dic 2022)

China entra en el mercado de la gran aviación comercial, un mercado de decenas de miles de millones de dólares al año que hasta ahora fluían exclusivamente a la UE y USA, desde todo el mundo

En resumen, otro mercado cautivo que pierden USA y la UE


*China realiza primera entrega de un avión de pasajeros de fabricación propia*








China realiza primera entrega de un avión de pasajeros de fabricación propia


China anunció el viernes la primera entrega de su avión de pasajeros de producción propia, el C919, con el que aspira a competir con el Boeing 737 MAX y el Airbus A320. El primer modelo de la estrecha aeronave, con capacidad para 164 pasajeros, fue entregado formalmente a China Eastern Airlines...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)

Con los putos rusos no hay nada que negociar; o se les vence o se les padece. 

No hay más.


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (9 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> China entra en el mercado de la gran aviación comercial, un mercado de decenas de miles de millones de dólares al año que hasta ahora fluían exclusivamente a la UE y USA, desde todo el mundo
> 
> En resumen, otro mercado cautivo que pierden USA y la UE
> 
> ...



_
A pesar de esta intención de competir con los fabricantes occidentales, China firmó este año un acuerdo para adquirir aviones Airbus por 17.000 millones de dólares _*y la empresa empezó a producir su modelo A321 en la ciudad nororiental de Tianjin el mes pasado.*

Nada que los europeos no espabilan

A cambio de un pedido gordo y unos costos de mano de obra más bajos que en Europa van a aprender los chinos "Todo lo que ud siempre quiso saber pero nunca se atrevió a preguntar sobre la fabricación de aviones comerciales" ...


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## delhierro (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano parece que ya habla de negociar, lo de siempre.
> 
> 
> Putin sobre el curso y el momento de la SVO en Ucrania.
> ...



En su linea habitual, espera a los socios. Le volveran a dar con la zapatilla. Es contumaz en sus tontadas el hombre.

En cuanto a reclutar más ¿ para que ? No tienen en el frente ni esos 70.000 nuevos que dice, de hecho ha obligado a las republicas a desmovilizar estudiantes, medicos , y otras categorias. Ademas hay bajas y heridos, descansos y rotaciones. Osea que estaran luchando con 150.000 o 160.000 no más. Lo único es que ahora tiene reservas sin utilizar las unidades regulares, que parece que esta mal visto que luchen en una guerra en el propio territorio ruso.


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)

Cada día muere gente en Ucrania, gente inocente que debería poder vivir y soñar un futuro en paz, como cualquiera de nosotros. Putin ha decidido que deben morir, ¿por qué?, ¿para qué?, ¿hasta cuando permitiremos que el hijoPutin siga adelante con este genocidio?


----------



## Peineto (9 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1286662



Falta citar la High School Garbage & Shit de nuestro conocido Klaus Schwab. A él le gusta la carne fresca.


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Peineto (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Esto es mucho más importante de lo que pudiera parecer. Y no se le dará bombo en nuestros medios de propaganda. El Yuan camino de convertirse en la nueva moneda franca.



El Sanedrin Financiero Internacional en pleno crujir de dientes.


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)

Entre los crímenes de guerra cometidos por Rusia en Ucrania, la ONU confirma miles de ejecuciones sumarias de civiles, incluidos niños de corta edad, así como violencia sexual contra mujeres y también contra niños, esto es lo que está haciendo el "glorioso" ejército ruso en Ucrania.


----------



## Peineto (9 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



¿Se extenderá la moda? Quedamos a la espera...


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (9 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> De verdad que toman por estúpida a la gente. La Otan que no para de enviar armamento (incluso de largo alcance aunque esté capado) que no para de inventarse cada día sanciones nuevas contra Rusia, que quiere quedarse con todos los activos de Rusos en el extranjero, que envia mercenarios, una cantidad ingente de millones etc etc Pero no, en lo que trabaja la Otan cada día en es evitar que la cosa escale.....no es serio, si es justo lo contrario, su comportamiento es lo que puede hacer que escale.
> 
> *Stoltenberg teme que la guerra de Ucrania se convierta en un conflicto más amplio*
> 
> "*Estamos trabajando en eso todos los días para evitar eso*”. Stoltenberg,ha afirmado que no hay duda de que una guerra en toda regla es una posibilidad, y ha añadido que es importante evitar un conflicto "que involucre a más países en Europa y se convierta en un conflicto total".



*"Estamos trabajando en eso todos los días para evitar eso*” y la forma es suministrando entre todos los aliados poderoso armamento y dinero, más la suma de sanciones económicas y financieras para acabar con la resistencia Rusa de forma contundente, pues muerto el perro se acabó la rabia...felizmente Rusia se lo toma con calma.


----------



## vladimirovich (9 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cada día muere gente en Ucrania, gente inocente que debería poder vivir y soñar un futuro en paz, como cualquiera de nosotros. Putin ha decidido que deben morir, ¿por qué?, ¿para qué?, ¿hasta cuando permitiremos que el hijoPutin siga adelante con este genocidio?



Para evitar que cientos de millones mueran el día de mañana si no se controla el proxy neonazi de Ucrania a tiempo, que ya lo ha hecho a destiempo porque tenía que haberlo hecho en 2014.


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dado8 (9 Dic 2022)

Imágenes subidas por los rusos muy jodidas.

"Operation "meat grinder in Artyomovsk" continues to grind the Armed Forces of Ukraine - new creepy footage.".

t.me/intelslava/42545


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

El cerco sobre Bakhmut se va estrechando.
Los ucros son tan cortos, que publican idioteces como ésta, en la que dicen que "gracias a las cámaras de sus drones Matrice", pueden ver donde están los rusos...y lo que hacen es confirmar que los rusos están ya echándoles el aliento en el cogote, haciendo cundir el pánico en la soldadesca.

Porque los rusos no van a hacer muchos prisioneros ni aquí, ni en Soledar, ni sobre todo, en Avdiivka.
Especialmente entre las tropas regulares polacas que están estacionadas en la zona, y que están sufriendo unas bajas salvajes.
Ya se habla de más de 2500 soldados polacos regulares muertos.





Por otro lado, por el sur los rusos también se están acercando, y están próximos a rodear y encerrar a los ukro naz!s en Opytne.
Esto es info de los propios ucranianos, no de los rusos, que lo han publicado en varios canales de telegram


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)

*El precio del petróleo ruso cayó por debajo de los 45 dólares.*

Después de la introducción por parte del grupo G7 (Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Italia, Canadá, Francia, Japón y EE. UU.), Australia y la UE de un precio máximo para las entregas en alta mar de petróleo ruso, el costo cayó a $43,72 por barril, muy por debajo del límite de $60, escribe Bloomberg citando datos de la agencia de precios Argus.


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *"Estamos trabajando en eso todos los días para evitar eso*” y la forma es suministrando entre todos los aliados poderoso armamento y dinero, más la suma de sanciones económicas y financieras para acabar con la resistencia Rusa de forma contundente, pues muerto el perro se acabó la rabia...felizmente Rusia se lo toma con calma.



El Stulto siempre vuelve y dice tonterías, lo que EEUU quería.Ya...pero La UE será destruida
y la OTAN desplumada ¿Pa'qué precipitarse y poder tropezar?


----------



## wireless1980 (9 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *"Estamos trabajando en eso todos los días para evitar eso*” y la forma es suministrando entre todos los aliados poderoso armamento y dinero, más la suma de sanciones económicas y financieras para acabar con la resistencia Rusa de forma contundente, pues muerto el perro se acabó la rabia...felizmente Rusia se lo toma con calma.



Rusia se lo toma como puede. No son capaces de enviar más carne a la picadora ni más misiles a parques infantiles.


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)

Para ser un incendio no veas como explota.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es como un Goebbels venido a menos. Muy a menos...



Este tipo sólo es un pobre imbécil que se cree su papel, y hasta probablemente sueñe con que Hollywood lo saque en una película.

Goebbels sería un malvado, pero infinitamente más inteligente y consciente de su realidad.


----------



## Argentium (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Como decimos en ningun caso los amos dejarán de armar a sus peones.



*Es que están haciendo lo que tienen que hacer, jugar a ganar*, a la guerra no se va con buenos modales, y buscando no se sabe que, si hasta Slovakia (puso alguien la noticia más arriba) en agradecimiento a Rusia que le sigue proveyendo de gas y petróleo, va a comenzar a producir a toda pastilla munición y repuestos de artillería para Ucrania, por suerte cuentan con el suministro del vital gas ruso para alimentar su industria. Las autoridades del Kremlin desde el principio ponen la otra mejilla, como buenos cristianos...


----------



## Rael (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin acaba de asegurar que el 2022 acabará finalmente con una caída del PIB...del 2,9%, bastante lejos del -15% pronosticado
> Y el año que viene, si sigue todo igual, la caída será del 0,9%.
> 
> Aquí las previsiones que han ido lanzando mes tras mes, los ejjjjjjjpertos occidentales.
> ...



A largo plazo, esos embargos pueden estimular el sector autárquico ruso. Creo recordar que se habló hace años con los embargos a la fruta y el agro en general.

Si tiene un rato de ocio y le parece bien, aproveche para aventurar a sus contactos la preocupación de un servidor por que Rusia siga vendiendo pellets de Uranio, obleas de zafiro y derivados metálicos a jurisdicciones hostiles.

Por no hablar de la gasofa, que se habla siempre.

Honestamente, espero una respuesta decidida, creativa y proporcional por la parte rusa al intento de embargo marítimo.


----------



## rejon (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



el de los vaqueros esta en edad de combatir pero esta ahi haciendo de comisario politico
cuanto mas cambian las cosas mas siguen igual


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Artedi (9 Dic 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> hay las cosas son muy complicadas y la historia nos la recuerda
> 
> por alli las waffen las pasaron putas
> 
> ...



Telegrama de Tito a Stalin durante la 2a Guerra Mundial: "Ya que no ayudan, al menos no molesten".


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Nash (9 Dic 2022)

En Rusia huyen soldados, EEUU no encuentra reclutas y Europa tiene miniejércitos


Los ejércitos de los grandes países se enfrentan a una falta de interés de los jóvenes para las profesiones militares que se traduce en escasez de soldados desde Rusia hasta Estados Unidos




www.elconfidencial.com





*En Estados Unidos, 50.000 soldados abandonan cada año las fuerzas armadas *para volver a la vida civil. Este mismo año, con *la mayor crisis militar desde el final de la Guerra Fría* en curso, por primera vez en años, el Ejército de EEUU *no ha conseguido cumplir con las previsiones de alistamiento* y 15.000 plazas se han quedado vacantes. 

En este vídeo de El Confidencial, *Vincenzo Bove, profesor de Ciencias Políticas de la Universidad de Warwick (Reino Unido)*, explica que la abolición de la mili obligatoria ha aumentado la confianza de los ciudadanos en las instituciones. Pero la trasformación de las fuerzas armadas,* la reducción del personal y el adelgazamiento del presupuesto militar han dejado a Europa y Estados Unidos con ejércitos altamente preparados pero numéricamente insuficientes para enfrentarse a un escenario de guerra. *


----------



## mazuste (9 Dic 2022)

El destino de Europa es volver a la casilla de salida. Europa se está reduciendo a lo que siempre fue 
geográficamente: un apéndice peninsular de penínsulas en la grandiosa masa continental euroasiática.
Es la penitencia y así tendrá que recuperar la sensatez. Amén.


----------



## pepinox (9 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Ucrania será desnazificada.

Y espero que, en el proceso, sea dejada COMO UN PUTO SOLAR.

Putin, toc toc, ¿hay alguien en casa?


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (9 Dic 2022)

*La unión de ciertos gobernantes hace que la ‎Guerra Mundial sea posible*

por Thierry Meyssan

Mientras vemos con horror el resurgimiento de grupos fascistas, nazis o adeptos del ‎antiguo imperialismo japonés, también constatamos que no fueron esas ideologías las ‎causantes de la Guerra Mundial. La verdadera causa fue la alianza entre gobernantes ‎dispuestos a lo peor. La misma configuración está reproduciéndose hoy. ‎Si no reaccionamos ahora, en pocos meses se hará posible el estallido de una Tercera ‎Guerra Mundial.‎




La Segunda Guerra Mundial debe servirnos de lección. Aquel conflicto no fue una tempestad ‎inesperada en un cielo sereno. No fue una lucha entre Malos y Buenos. La Segunda ‎Guerra Mundial fue el producto de la conjunción de una serie de fuerzas capaces de destruirlo ‎todo. ‎

Después de la crisis económica de 1929, el mundo entero estaba convencido –y con razón– de ‎que el capitalismo de la época había llegado a su fin. La Unión Soviética era el único Estado que ‎proponía una alternativa: el bolchevismo. Rápidamente, Estados Unidos concibió una segunda ‎alternativa: el _New Deal_. Italia promovió después una tercera opción: el fascismo. ‎

Los grandes capitalistas anglosajones optaron entonces por respaldar un nuevo régimen, muy ‎cercano al fascismo: el nazismo. Creían que Alemania arremetería contra la URSS, lo cual ‎preservaría los intereses que el gran capitalismo veía amenazados tanto por las colectivizaciones ‎de los bolcheviques como por las reformas económicas del _New Deal_ estadounidense. ‎

Pero nada funcionó como lo habían previsto ya que Italia, Alemania y Japón conformaron el Eje ‎y, siguiendo su propia lógica, iniciaron la guerra, pero no contra los soviéticos sino contra ‎las grandes fortunas que habían preparado el conflicto. ‎

En el imaginario colectivo, nadie cree responsables de la Segunda Guerra Mundial a los grandes ‎capitalistas anglosajones que apoyaron el surgimiento del nazismo. Es más bien lo contrario, ‎todos piensan en los pueblos británico y estadounidense como participantes en la victoria. ‎

De aquella experiencia, tenemos que mantener en mente una realidad: hasta los planes más ‎hábiles pueden escaparse de las manos de quienes los conciben y promueven. Antes del estallido ‎de la Segunda Guerra Mundial la paz ya se vio amenazada por la alianza entre tres regímenes ‎muy diferentes entre sí: el fascismo, el nazismo y el Hakkō ichiu. Ningún especialista de las ‎relaciones internacionales fue capaz de prever entonces la confluencia de aquellas fuerzas. Todos ‎se equivocaron. ‎

Aquellas tres ideologías tenían en común el deseo de cambiar el orden mundial sin preocuparse ‎por las consecuencias que sus actos tendrían sobre las poblaciones. Eso no significa que sus ‎adversarios fuesen forzosamente democráticos y pacíficos. De hecho, no lo eran, pero ‎al menos no querían exterminar pueblos enteros. ‎

No debemos equivocarnos de adversario. Tenemos que mantenernos muy vigilantes, pero ‎no ante un tipo particular de régimen político sino para evitar la unión entre Estados gobernados ‎por individuos capaces de lo peor. El peligro actual no es el fascismo, el nazismo ni el Hakkō ‎ichiu, ideologías que quedaron marcadas por la época de su surgimiento y que no responden a las ‎realidades de hoy. Tenemos que protegernos, en primer lugar, de una alianza mundial entre ‎ideologías capaces de lo peor. ‎

Y eso es precisamente lo que está a punto de suceder. Los actuales responsables del ‎Departamento de Estado estadounidense, del gobierno de Kiev y del próximo gobierno de Israel ‎no se plantean límites. La unión entre los «_straussianos_» estadounidenses, los «_nacionalistas ‎integristas_» ucranianos y los «_sionistas revisionistas_» israelíes puede decidir, sin vacilar, sumir ‎el mundo en una Tercera Guerra Mundial. Al menos tenemos la suerte de que la CIA ‎no comparte sus ideas, de que la intervención militar rusa pone límites al accionar de Kiev y la coalición ‎del nuevo primer ministro israelí todavía no ha conformado su gobierno. ‎



*El profesor Leo Strauss (1899-1973) escribió mucho sobre el derecho ‎natural y la filosofía judía. Pero no dejó escritos sobre sus ideas políticas, las cuales daba a ‎conocer sólo a algunos de sus alumnos. Sus reflexiones orales han salido a la luz gracias a ‎numerosos testimonios. *​
*Los «straussianos» estadounidenses*
‎
Este reducido grupo –no más de un centenar de personas– controla hoy la política exterior de ‎Estados Unidos, principalmente a través del secretario de Estado, Antony Blinken; de su ‎subsecretaria, Victoria Nuland, y del consejero de seguridad nacional, Jacob Sullivan.‎

Los «_straussianos_» son seguidores del pensamiento del filósofo Leo Strauss, quien estimaba que en los años 1930 las democracias habían demostrado ser ‎débiles. Según Leo Strauss, la única posibilidad de evitar ser víctima de un próximo régimen ‎antisemita sería que los judíos instaurasen su propia dictadura, o sea masacrar para no ser ‎masacrado. ‎

Los «_straussianos_» ya mostraron lo que son capaces de hacer cuando organizaron los atentados ‎del 11 de septiembre de 2001 y desatando varias guerras para destruir el «_Gran Medio Oriente_» ‎o «_Medio Oriente ampliado_». ‎

Es sorprendente comprobar como, a pesar de las polémicas surgidas en el seno de la clase ‎dirigente estadounidense sobre la administración de George Bush hijo, la mayoría de los ‎dirigentes políticos actuales sigue ignorando quiénes son los straussianos. ‎

​‎
*El poeta Dimitro Dontsov (1883-1973) creó una mitología y la inculcó a ‎millones de ucranianos para llevarlos a combatir a los rusos. Como agente secreto del II y del ‎III Reich, Dimitro Dontsov participó en la supervisión del exterminio de judíos y gitanos ‎en Europa como administrador del Instituto Reinhard Heydrich. Después de la Segunda ‎Guerra Mundial, Dimitro Dontsov gozó de la protección de los servicios secretos anglosajones. *​
*Los «nacionalistas integristas» ucranianos*
Este grupo cuenta cientos de miles de personas, quizás millones. Se originó durante la Primera ‎Guerra Mundia y se consolidó en medio del periodo que precedió la Segunda Guerra Mundial, ‎durante ese conflicto y en el marco de la guerra fría.‎

Los «_nacionalistas integristas_» ucranianos son seguidores del poeta y criminal de guerra Dimitro ‎Dontsov. Se consideran a sí mismos vikingos varegos destinados a librar la última batalla contra ‎el Mal, o sea –según ellos– contra la civilización rusa. ‎

No debemos dejarnos engañar por la expresión «_nacionalismo integral_», escogida por Dimitro ‎Dontsov como referencia al pensamiento del francés Charles Maurras. Dontsov nunca fue ‎patriota ni nacionalista, en el sentido clásico de ese término. Nunca defendió el pueblo ucraniano ‎ni la tierra ucraniana sino todo lo contrario. ‎

Desde 1919, los «_nacionalistas integristas_» ya mostraban de qué eran capaces asesinando a más ‎de 4 millones de sus conciudadanos, cifra que incluye 1,6 millones de judíos. Desde 2014, ‎iniciaron en Ucrania una guerra civil que ha costado la vida a más de 20 000 de sus ‎conciudadanos. En 1921, cedieron a Polonia la Galitzia ucraniana y también la región ucraniana ‎de Volinia como pago previo por la participación del ejército polaco en la guerra contra la URSS. ‎

En el 2000, los nacionalistas integristas ucranianos se aliaron con los straussianos estadounidenses ‎durante un gran congreso organizado en Washington, con el straussiano Paul Wolfowitz como ‎invitado de honor. ‎

Es muy peligroso fingir –como lo hace la OTAN– que los «_nacionalistas integristas_» son un grupo ‎marginal en Ucrania. La OTAN sólo busca restar crédito a las advertencias de Rusia y movilizar a ‎Occidente a favor de Ucrania. Pero el hecho es que los nacionalistas integristas están ‎asesinando, sin juicio ni proceso, a los ucranianos que se identifican con la cultura rusa. ‎

Es también particularmente peligroso sumarse al delirio de los «_nacionalistas integristas_», como ‎acaba de hacerlo el parlamento alemán con la adopción de una ley sobre el «_Holomodor_», ‎o sea el supuesto «_genocidio por hambre_». La hambruna de los años 1932-1933 no fue ‎provocada por los soviéticos en general ni por Stalin en particular. Además de Ucrania, ‎numerosas regiones de la URSS se vieron afectadas por aquella hambruna, que fue resultado de ‎una catástrofe climática. Por cierto, en la propia Ucrania, la hambruna no afectó las ciudades ‎sino sólo las zonas rurales porque los soviéticos decidieron que debían lidiar con el problema ‎garantizando la alimentación de los obreros y no la del campesinado. Dar crédito al mito del ‎genocidio planificado es alimentar el odio antirruso… como hicieron los nazis cuando exacerbaron ‎el odio contra los judíos. ‎



*Vladimir (Zeev) Jabotinsky (1880-1940) fundó sucesivamente la Legión ‎Judía y el Irgun. Jabotinsky predicaba que Israel abarcara todo el territorio que se hallaba bajo ‎el mandato británico, o sea tanto el actual Estado de Israel como los territorios palestinos e ‎incluso el reino de Jordania.‎ *​
*Los «sionistas revisionistas» isralíes*
Los «_sionistas revisionistas_» son alrededor de 2 millones de israelíes. Al alinear varias ‎formaciones políticas junto a Benyamin Netanyahu han logrado hacerse de una mayoría ‎parlamentaria. ‎

Los «_sionistas revisionistas_» son seguidores del ucraniano Zeev Jabotinsky –el personaje que ‎afirmaba que Palestina es «_una tierra sin pueblo para un pueblo sin tierra_». En otras palabras, para ‎Jabotinsky no existían los árabes palestinos, al no existir no tenían derechos y había que ‎expulsarlos de su patria. ‎

En septiembre de 1921, Jabotinsky estableció una alianza secreta con los «_nacionalistas ‎integristas_» ucranianos –el primer elemento del Eje que ya iba formándose. Aquella unión suscitó ‎la indignación de toda la diáspora judía y Jabotinsky fue expulsado de la Organización Sionista ‎Mundial. En octubre de 1937, Jabotinsky se alió también con los antisemitas del mariscal Rydz-‎Smigly, número 2 del régimen polaco encabezado por Jozef Pilsudski, alianza también rechazada ‎por la diáspora judía. ‎

Al inicio de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Jabotinsky escogió como secretario particular a Bension ‎Netanyahu, el padre de Benyamin Netanyahu. ‎

Es simplemente asqueroso que, 75 años después de la creación del Estado de Israel, la mayoría de ‎la gente todavía siga mezclando opiniones diferentes –y a menudo opuestas– ateniéndose sólo a ‎la religión de quienes profesan esas opiniones. ‎

El «_sionismo revisionista_» profesa lo contrario que el sionismo de Nahum Goldman y del ‎Congreso Judío Mundial. De hecho, el «_sionismo revisionista_» ni siquiera se preocupa por los ‎judíos y nunca dudó en aliarse con fuerzas armadas antisemitas. ‎

Los «_sionistas revisionistas_», entre los que se cuentan Menahem Beguin y Ariel Sharon, ‎demostraron de qué eran capaces cuando perpetraron la _Nakba_ –la expulsión por la fuerza de la ‎mayoría de la población de Palestina, en 1948. Hasta el día de hoy, aquel crimen sigue haciendo ‎imposible la paz en Palestina. ‎

Benjamin Netanyahu se alió con los straussianos en 2003, durante un gran congreso realizado a ‎puertas cerradas en Jerusalén. Desde la elección de Volodimir ‎Zelenski, que se ha convertido en su amigo personal, Netanyahu restableció la alianza de ‎Jabotinsky con los «_nacionalistas integristas_». ‎

O sea, ya se constituyó el Eje.‎

*La ideología común del nuevo Eje*
El fascismo italiano, el nazismo alemán y el Hakko ichiu no tenían mucho que ver entre sí. De la ‎misma manera, los «_straussianos_», los «_nacionalistas integristas_» y los «_sionistas ‎revisionistas_» piensan diferente y no persiguen los mismos objetivos. ‎

Sólo los nazis eran tan extremadamente antisemitas como para querer liquidar a todo un pueblo. ‎Los fascistas despreciaban a los judíos pero no trataron de exterminarlos. Los imperialistas ‎japoneses nunca odiaron a los judíos e incluso los protegieron, tanto en Japón como en los ‎territorios que ocuparon. ‎

De la misma manera, mientras los «_nacionalistas integristas_» son obsesivamente contrarios a la ‎cultura rusa y quieren matar a todos los rusos, hombres, mujeres y niños, los «_straussianos_» sólo ‎desprecian a los rusos, sin pretender por ello exterminarlos, y los «_sionistas revisionistas_» ‎persiguen otros objetivos. ‎

Aislado, cada uno de esos tres grupos representa un peligro para ciertas poblaciones. Pero juntos ‎son una grave amenaza para toda la humanidad. Esos tres grupos comparten un mismo culto de ‎la violencia y del poder y han demostrado que pueden lanzarse a emprender guerras de ‎exterminio. Además, consideran que su momento ha llegado y que no deben retroceder. ‎

Pero ese Eje todavía carece de solidez. Por ejemplo, los straussianos estadounidenses acaban de ‎advertir a los sionistas revisionistas israelíes que no deben tratar de extender las colonias judías ‎en los territorios palestinos. ‎

*La unión de ciertos gobernantes hace que la ‎Guerra Mundial sea posible, por Thierry Meyssan*


----------



## kraker (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El cerco sobre Bakhmut se va estrechando.
> Los ucros son tan cortos, que publican idioteces como ésta, en la que dicen que "gracias a las cámaras de sus drones Matrice", pueden ver donde están los rusos...y lo que hacen es confirmar que los rusos están ya echándoles el aliento en el cogote, haciendo cundir el pánico en la soldadesca.
> 
> Porque los rusos no van a hacer muchos prisioneros ni aquí, ni en Soledar, ni sobre todo, en Avdiivka.
> ...



Los rusos se están tomando las cosas con mucha calma, pero Ucrania está recibiendo armamento y apoyo de toda la OTAN y unas sanciones antiguas brutales, algo que ningún país del mundo ha podido soportar 

No creo k cambie mucho el frente hasta marzo


----------



## Malevich (9 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los serbios de Bosnia o la misma Serbia, seran el proximo objetivo de los estadounidenses y Rusia sera incapaz de prestarles ayuda eficaz, sin conexion terreste o maritima, rodeada de paises de la Nato que reclaman territorios, podria desaparecer como pais, Hungria ocuparia la Voivodina y se acercaria a Beograd, Bulgaria se apoderaria del sur de Serbia enlazando con el bantustan islamico de Kosovo, Montenegro duplicaria su territorio e incluso Bosnia y Rumania tendrian su pedazo de tarta, pinta muy mal el asunto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286104
> 
> ...



Te gustan más los mapas fantásticos que al perro....


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (9 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


>



Espero que los de antena 3 no se enteren de este incendio, porque nos dirían que los rusos han incendiando una maternidad en Kiev llena de bebés y gatitos...


----------



## dabuti (9 Dic 2022)

8.40 vídeo.
Telecinco en hospital de BAJMUT con ucros heridos. Esta tarde en directo corresponsal









Informativos Telecinco edición mediodía viernes 9 de diciembre de 2022


El Congreso recibe las propuestas para reformar el delito de malversación Hoy era un día clave para definir la reforma del código penal y cómo afect




www.telecinco.es


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (9 Dic 2022)

Columna. Douglas Macgregor: Los rusos simplemente les tendieron el queso a los ratones y dijeron "por favor entren y defiendan a #Bakhmut".


excelente dr Entrevista de Michael Vlahos con el coronel. Douglas Macgregor: descripción estratégica de la SMO, la guerra de poder de la OTAN contra Rusia: dónde comenzó y hacia dónde se dirige.


*La destrucción completa de Ucrania es inevitable*


*ALEXANDER MERCOURIS (@TheDuran) ¿CUÁNTO DURARÁ LA CRISIS Y QUÉ BUENO SALDRÁ DE ELLA?*


Las fuerzas rusas lograron algunos avances y capturaron casi todo Opytne. Ligero avance en las afueras del pueblo. Batallas en la fábrica de Syniat. Batallas en las afueras de #Klescheevka y #Pidgorodne. Batallas en dirección a #Dyliivka.


Durante el día 289 de combates, las fuerzas del #RussianArmy y la #DPR finalmente tomaron el control de la parte sur de la ciudad de Vodyane después de una semana de asalto.


En el frente de Bakhmut, #RussianArmy y #DPR hicieron avances significativos al sur de la ciudad durante los últimos 3 días, tomando el control de gran parte de Opytne. Además, las tropas avanzaron al oeste de la ciudad en el basurero. Además, se están produciendo enfrentamientos con el #UkrainianArmy en la fábrica de Syniat.


*De ser cierto, las entregas de Su-35 a Irán pueden ser bastante pronto si los pilotos ya han sido entrenados.
*


----------



## dabuti (9 Dic 2022)

UCRANIA PODRÍA REPLEGARSE HACIA SLAVIANSK Y KRAMATORSK TRAS LAS BRUTALES PÉRDIDAS, UN BATALLÓN AL DÍA, EN SOLEGAR Y ARTYOMOVSK.


9 DEC, 21:45
*Ukraine may pull forces back in Lugansk direction due to huge casualties — LPR official*
According to Vitaly Kiselyov, an aide to the interior affairs minister of the Lugansk People’s Republic, the Ukrainian armed forces are suffering casualties equal to about a battalion per day near Artyomovsk and Soledar

LUGANSK, December 9. /TASS/. The command of the Ukrainian armed forces might withdraw their units stationed in the Lugansk direction over a heavy toll of casualties among their military personnel, Vitaly Kiselyov, an aide to the interior affairs minister of the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR), told TASS on Friday.
"In the Lugansk operational tactical direction - Svatovo, Kremennaya, Lisichansk, Artyomovsk and Soledar - the enemy is suffering huge casualties, and there are already calls to pull the troops back towards Kramatorsk and Slavyansk in order to replenish them with draftees from western Ukraine and again lead them into a meat grinder named ‘the Donbass Blitzkrieg’, as they call it," he said.
According to Kiselyov, the Ukrainian armed forces are suffering casualties equal to about a battalion per day near Artyomovsk (the Ukrainian name of the city is Bakhmut) and Soledar.
Earlier, Andrey Marochko, a spokesman for the LPR People’s Militia, said that foreign mercenaries were refusing to go and fight near Artyomovsk, where Ukrainian troops suffer huge casualties daily, but Kiev was luring them there by deception.


----------



## coscorron (9 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El precio del petróleo ruso cayó por debajo de los 45 dólares.*
> 
> Después de la introducción por parte del grupo G7 (Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Italia, Canadá, Francia, Japón y EE. UU.), Australia y la UE de un precio máximo para las entregas en alta mar de petróleo ruso, el costo cayó a $43,72 por barril, muy por debajo del límite de $60, escribe Bloomberg citando datos de la agencia de precios Argus.



Esta noticia si que sería grave para Rusia porque deja el petroleo por debajo del valor al que lo tiene presupuestado ... Pero de todas formas hay que esperar a que se estabilice el mercado después de la imposición del tope y ver que esta ocurriendo .. Hay que recordar que el rublo se hostio en dos días y al final lleva meses a valores pre-guerra ... Mi opinion es que si Rusia deja de vender a los paises occidentales realmente el precio del ural y del brent subiran los dos pero es una opinión de alguien que no entiende mucho del detalle del mercado de petroleo.


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo creo que no hacía falta que lo dijera ni Merkel ni Puercoshenko que también lo ha dicho , ya en 2014 lo dijimos aquí , los acuerdos de Minsk fueron una traición, todo para no cerrar la posibilidad de negocios para la cúpula oligarca rusa ,no hacía falta ser espías del MI6.
> Fuimos insultados aquí por decir algo que estaba bien claro salvo para muchos fanáticos adoradores del gran maestro de ajedrez.
> Y permítame que dude que nada va a ser igual, Putiniano seguirá con su guerra de Gila me temo.
> 
> Lo que es inaudito es que la cúpula no dimita o no cambie de estrategia al menos ante unas decisiones que han llevado aún más dolor y dramatismo a la situación , vamos que si hubieran entrado en 2014 se hubieran ahorrado miles de muertos rusos pero lo dicen y no pasa nada. En fin .



Se le ha explicado muchas veces y de diversas formas por qué Rusia está enfocando la guerra de esta forma. Pero usted persiste en una presunta 'corrupción e incompetencia' del gobierno ruso, o directamente de Putin. Cansa usted con su derrotismo y con su actitud. O es un necio de marca mayor, o directamente un troll al servicio de la OTAN, elija usted qué le conviene.


----------



## millie34u (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Centro de Donestk bajo bombardeo nazi desde hace 2 horas, 3 muertos se han contabilizado hasta ahora.
Se reporta ataque a la estación de ferrocarril.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Los rusos se están tomando las cosas con mucha calma, pero Ucrania está recibiendo armamento y apoyo de toda la OTAN y unas sanciones antiguas brutales, algo que ningún país del mundo ha podido soportar
> 
> No creo k cambie mucho el frente hasta marzo



Pero si está cambiando desde hace días 
Los rusos se han activado en un frente de más de 300 km (de Madrid a Bilbao).
La línea soledar-bakhmut va a colapsar en breve. Y con ella, caerá Siversk. 
La mayor parte de las mejores unidades ucranianas, han estado aquí apostadas, y desde hoy, se están retirando más atrás.

Esto es Bakhmut:




Y esto Avdiivka:




Y los ucranianos tendrán que ponerse a salvo en Kramatork y Sloviansk. Y ya no hay nada más detrás.
No hay defensas, ni hay absolutamente ninguna fortificación.

Y a finales de diciembre veremos si los 400.000 nuevos movilizados se utilizan o no.
Ucrania ya solo puede enviar carne a la línea del frente, y ya no le queda mucha.
Si uno ve el mapa de distribución de unidades militares ucranianas, verá que lo único potable que le queda a Ucrania está en dos puntos: Jarkov y Jersón.

Lo puedes ver tu mismo aquí:

Deployment map of military units in Ukraine

Y en el momento en que muevan las tropas de ahí, los rusos entrarán en cualquiera de las dos.

Lo único que puede variar la situación son dos cosas:

a) Firma de un tratado de paz
b) Entrada de tropas de la Otan en Ucrania.

Y ninguna de las dos, van a ocurrir en el corto plazo (exceptuando las tropas regulares polacas que ya están en el terreno...y que están siendo especialmente machacadas por los rusos).


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Se le ha explicado muchas veces y de diversas formas por qué Rusia está enfocando la guerra de esta forma. Pero usted persiste en una presunta 'corrupción e incompetencia' del gobierno ruso, o directamente de Putin. Cansa usted con su derrotismo y con su actitud. O es un necio de marca mayor, o directamente un troll al servicio de la OTAN, elija usted qué le conviene.



Me parece muy bien que usted defienda al señor Putin en toda circunstancia y haga lo que haga por tanto creo que es mejor que nos ignoramos mutuamente porque usted también ya cansa con su defensa fanática del personaje.
Esta usted viendo las cagadas declaradas por su ídolo, las declaraciones de Merkel y Poroshenko diciendo que le han tomado el pelo Algo que cualquiera veía ya en 2014 y usted erre que erre, perfecto. Todo lo hace perfecto, es un maestro de ajedrez, contento ?. Ya no tendrá ud que leer más mis pesados comentarios ni yo a usted los suyos. Saludos.


----------



## Octubrista (9 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



"I'm struggling to find any coverage or analysis of this remarkable confession in English language mainstream media."

Ya lo traduzco yo, que se está esforzando en encontrar esta confesión de Merkel en los mass media en inglés...

Luego que hablen los anglos de; libertad de información, libertad de prensa, diversidad, noticias veraces, de dictaduras, etc.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Columna. Douglas Macgregor: Los rusos simplemente les tendieron el queso a los ratones y dijeron "por favor entren y defiendan a #Bakhmut".
> 
> *De ser cierto, las entregas de Su-35 a Irán pueden ser bastante pronto si los pilotos ya han sido entrenados.
> *



Charly015 dijo que seguramente Iran compre los 30 Su-35S que Egipto le compró a Rusia pero finalmente no se entregaron.









Su-35 para Egipto (actualizado)


Egipto Kommersant ha publicado una información según la cual Egipto y Rusia habrían firmado un contrato para el suministro de aviones de c...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Argentium (9 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Porque los ucros están concentrando en ese punto toda su rabia y frustración. Para los nazis es su Stalingrado, un símbolo. Y pese a todo el apoyo occidental no están logrando destruirla ni arrasarla como quisieran. Y están pagando un precio brutal.



Si es totalmente cierto, nos la tienen metida hasta la garganta porque están cargados de rabia y frustración, no es, ni por casualidad, que luego de 10 meses ya, NO SOMOS CAPACES DE NEUTALIZAR los bombardeos en Donetsk, es que deberían canalizar esa frustración y esa rabia con terapia, deben entender que ese odio no es bueno, deben transformarlo en cariño, afecto y eso se consigue con terapia, la terapia grupal es lo mejor (recurro a la ironía porque cada día más el autoengaño se está convirtiendo en norma, parecen chicos explicando con argumentos infantiles eventos inexplicables, como el tema de Bajmurt, ya no es una carnicería, es una cadena de carnicerías especializadas en ucros, semanas y semanas cuereando ucros y no se terminan nunca,raro, raro, o acaso "los muertos que matasteis gozan de buena salud", extraña en usted @John Nash , tiene que estar viendo la cosa muy fea para bajar a ese nivel, entiendo que estamos para ser objetivos y ya son tantas las cosas que no cuadran que hay que ser muy fanáticos para no hacerse preguntas, lo digo con cariño, saludos)


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Espero que los de antena 3 no se enteren de este incendio, porque nos dirían que los rusos han incendiando una maternidad en Kiev llena de bebés y gatitos...



Si hiciera ud como yo que no veo un telediarreo español desde hace 9 meses ganaría, se lo aseguro.


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero si está cambiando desde hace días
> Los rusos se han activado en un frente de más de 300 km (de Madrid a Bilbao).
> La línea soledar-bakhmut va a colapsar en breve. Y con ella, caerá Siversk.
> La mayor parte de las mejores unidades ucranianas, han estado aquí apostadas, y desde hoy, se están retirando más atrás.
> ...



Y tontorrones como @terro6666 calladitos, a ver si cambia la bolita de cristal que no da una


----------



## Dado8 (9 Dic 2022)

Hay que entender bien hasta donde llega el fanatismo de los ukronazis.

"Una madre ucraniana le ruega a un monstruo con sotana que le dé la oportunidad de darle la extremaunción en la iglesia a su hijo muerto, quien sirvió en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La iglesia, con la ayuda de servicios especiales, fue incautada por cismáticos, en el marco del programa de Zelensky: la prohibición de la Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana. El hijo de esta desafortunada mujer, que murió cerca de Bájmut (Artemovsk), fue bautizado en la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa y fue su feligrés. Hay que set un diablo para prohibir la Iglesia Ortodoxa, prohibir la fe en Dios...".

t.me/Irinamar_Z/12375


----------



## Seronoser (9 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, acabo de leer que han detenido a una de las vicepresidentas del Parlamento Europeo, por corrupción, junto a multitud de asesores y diputados.

Detenida una vicepresidenta del Parlamento Europeo por formar parte de una red de corrupción pagada por Qatar


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Si es totalmente cierto, nos la tienen metida hasta la garganta porque están cargados de rabia y frustración, no es, ni por casualidad, que luego de 10 meses ya, NO SOMOS CAPACES DE NEUTALIZAR los bombardeos en Donetsk, es que deberían canalizar esa frustración y esa rabia con terapia, deben entender que ese odio no es bueno, deben transformarlo en cariño, afecto y eso se consigue con terapia, la terapia grupal es lo mejor (recurro a la ironía porque cada día más el autoengaño se está convirtiendo en norma, parecen chicos explicando con argumentos infantiles eventos inexplicables, como el tema de Bajmurt, ya no es una carnicería, es una cadena de carnicerías especializadas en ucros, semanas y semanas cuereando ucros y no se terminan nunca,raro, raro, o acaso "los muertos que matasteis gozan de buena salud", extraña en usted @John Nash , tiene que estar viendo la cosa muy fea para bajar a ese nivel, entiendo que estamos para ser objetivos y ya son tantas las cosas que no cuadran que hay que ser muy fanáticos para no hacerse preguntas, lo digo con cariño, saludos)



Alguno le llamará bot otanico por decir eso, pero bueno para ellos si uno no comprende que después de 10 meses sigan asesinando civiles en Donestk y no les hayan hecho retroceder ni un metro le dirán que es parte de la estrategia magistral del sumo líder del Kremlin, haga como yo y pongalos en el ignore y que ellos sigan con su admiración al monje, yo no adoro a nadie por muy proruso que yo sea. Las cosas me gustan claras.. Saludos.


----------



## Trajanillo (9 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cada día muere gente en Ucrania, gente inocente que debería poder vivir y soñar un futuro en paz, como cualquiera de nosotros. Putin ha decidido que deben morir, ¿por qué?, ¿para qué?, ¿hasta cuando permitiremos que el hijoPutin siga adelante con este genocidio?



*Cada día muere gente en Yemen, Palestina, Siria y ha muerto en Yugoslavia, Iraq, Somalia, Libia, Afganistán, gente inocente que debería poder vivir y soñar un futuro en paz, como cualquiera de nosotros. La OTAN ha decidido que deben morir, ¿por qué?, ¿para qué?, ¿hasta cuando permitiremos que la OTAN siga adelante con este genocidio?*

A CASCARLA PRINGAO...


----------



## Argentium (9 Dic 2022)

Cual es el equipo europeo? El de arriba o el de abajo, Estoy confundido. Europa está pérdida, se dan cuenta o no?


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Hay que entender bien hasta donde llega el fanatismo de los ukronazis.
> 
> "Una madre ucraniana le ruega a un monstruo con sotana que le dé la oportunidad de darle la extremaunción en la iglesia a su hijo muerto, quien sirvió en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. La iglesia, con la ayuda de servicios especiales, fue incautada por cismáticos, en el marco del programa de Zelensky: la prohibición de la Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana. El hijo de esta desafortunada mujer, que murió cerca de Bájmut (Artemovsk), fue bautizado en la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa y fue su feligrés. Hay que set un diablo para prohibir la Iglesia Ortodoxa, prohibir la fe en Dios...".
> 
> t.me/Irinamar_Z/12375



Llevan 8 años siendo inyectados de odio hacia todo lo que huela a ruso, son monstruos sedientos de venganza hacia lo que ellos creen que es el enemigo cuando sus enemigos, los que llevan destruyendo Ucrania desde 2014 estén al otro lado del atlántico.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Cual es el equipo europeo? El de arriba o el de abajo, Estoy confundido. Europa está pérdida, se dan cuenta o no?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286850
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286851



Es lo que las élites satanicas globalistas promueven y la borregada traga.


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



La Organización terrorista OTAN es la que busca afanosamente un conflicto con Rusia para desguazarla y robar sus ansiados recursos.


----------



## Argentium (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Alguno le llamará bot otanico por decir eso, pero bueno para ellos si uno no comprende que después de 10 meses sigan asesinando civiles en Donestk y no les hayan hecho retroceder ni un metro le dirán que es parte de la estrategia magistral del sumo líder del Kremlin, haga como yo y pongalos en el ignore y que ellos sigan con su admiración al monje, yo no adoro a nadie por muy proruso que yo sea. Las cosas me gustan claras.. Saludos.



Si la respuesta a los que vemos, analizamos los HECHOS y pensamos es que alguno nos llame bot otanico es de un nivel tan penoso que sólo demuestran que no tienen argumentos, y denotan un nivel muy pobre, son útiles para esbozar una sonrisa, mandarles al ignore es darles entidad, saludos.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> No falla, rápido asoman la patita.
> 
> Cual es el equipo europeo? El de arriba o el de abajo, Estoy confundido. Europa está pérdida, se dan cuenta o no?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286850
> ...


----------



## crocodile (9 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Es que están haciendo lo que tienen que hacer, jugar a ganar*, a la guerra no se va con buenos modales, y buscando no se sabe que, si hasta Slovakia (puso alguien la noticia más arriba) en agradecimiento a Rusia que le sigue proveyendo de gas y petróleo, va a comenzar a producir a toda pastilla munición y repuestos de artillería para Ucrania, por suerte cuentan con el suministro del vital gas ruso para alimentar su industria. Las autoridades del Kremlin desde el principio ponen la otra mejilla, como buenos cristianos...



Es todo tan patético y huele tan mal que resulta triste pero oiga, ya sabe que somos bots de la OTAN por no adorar al supremo líder del Kremlin maestro de la estrategia intergalactica de otra dimensión.


----------



## Loignorito (9 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Charly015 dijo que seguramente Iran compre los 30 Su-35S que Egipto le compró a Rusia pero finalmente no se entregaron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De ser yo Putin, me los guardaba para uso propio. Después de retornarles sus capacidades completas.


----------



## Argentium (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La Organización terrorista OTAN es la que busca afanosamente un conflicto con Rusia para desguazarla y robar sus ansiados recursos.



Con la complicidad de los dirigentes rusos, los HECHOS no mienten, pronto veremos más y más atrevidos ataques ucros dentro de Rusia, en la guerra la tibieza se paga.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (9 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> De ser yo Putin, me los guardaba para uso propio. Después de retornarles sus capacidades completas.



Pues si, para suplir bajas aunque el Su-35S solo haya tenido 1-2 bajas si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## El_Suave (9 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> De ser yo Putin, me los guardaba para uso propio. Después de retornarles sus capacidades completas.



No, ¿para qué?, desplegados en el Golfo Pérsico pueden ser más útiles.


----------



## Salamandra (9 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Esta noticia si que sería grave para Rusia porque deja el petroleo por debajo del valor al que lo tiene presupuestado ... Pero de todas formas hay que esperar a que se estabilice el mercado después de la imposición del tope y ver que esta ocurriendo .. Hay que recordar que el rublo se hostio en dos días y al final lleva meses a valores pre-guerra ... Mi opinion es que si Rusia deja de vender a los paises occidentales realmente el precio del ural y del brent subiran los dos pero es una opinión de alguien que no entiende mucho del detalle del mercado de petroleo.



Otro que tampoco entiende de petróleo. El problema de Rusia, para mi, no es el tope, es el consumo de petróleo en el mundo porque con descuento ya vendía, salvo que les salga más caro ahora por los seguros, pero vamos que tampoco tiene que cambiar mucho después del Nordstream ya estarían descontado en el precio el peligro de atentados.

El caso es que cambio de compradores, rutas presumiblemente más largas, más caros los seguros.... Si, Rusia tenía de los costes mas bajos de extracción y con poco gana pero la broma puede ser muy pesada según cuanto se reduzca la producción mundial porque ese y no otro es el peligro, si el petróleo está muy bajo a nadie le merece la pena meterse en líos de comprar a Rusia y los Europeos, tirando nuestra industria, poco vamos a consumir.

Para la OPEP+ era una cuestión de Peregrullo no aumentar una producción que hay que amortizar en años es un paso lógico y no dudo que además tengan pocas ganas de sacar a Rusia del mercado pero ¿que pasará cuando se trate de que tus pozos abiertos no vendan todo?

No sé, por aquí también se dice que ya venderá por otros sitios y ése no es el problema. El problema es que a ver quien te compra al mismo precio y con castigos si lo haces para no ahorrarte o nada o casi nada.. La demanda de petróleo no va a crecer tan fácilmente en un contexto como el actual, ahora se depende de cuanto se reduzca la demanda, si se reduce. Si se han quedado cortos con China confinada y con la OTAN una parte en recesión y la otra reconvirtiéndose puede ocurrir cualquier cosa.


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Alguno le llamará bot otanico por decir eso, pero bueno para ellos si uno no comprende que después de 10 meses sigan asesinando civiles en Donestk y no les hayan hecho retroceder ni un metro le dirán que es parte de la estrategia magistral del sumo líder del Kremlin, haga como yo y pongalos en el ignore y que ellos sigan con su admiración al monje, yo no adoro a nadie por muy proruso que yo sea. Las cosas me gustan claras.. Saludos.



*La metáfora de la pared maestra.*

Era una pared maestra que sostenía gran parte de la estructura, unos obreros con martillos neumáticos la intentaban destruir pero los que construyeron la pared maestra durante años la apuntalaban e iban llevando hormigón para hacerla más resistente.

Era un constante destruir por un lado y reforzarla por el otro, hasta que un buen día vieron que se les acababa el hormigón y que las hormigoneras de tanto ir y venir se estaban averiando, los del martillo neumático continuaron poco a poco hasta lograr hacer un gran boquete y destruir gran parte de la estructura sabiendo que solo encontrarían más lejos paredes medianeras.

Si el trabajo es constante y puede ser continuado, no importa lo fuerte que eres o lo que refuerces que acaba cayendo como las rocas que va erosionando el mar.

Los del martillo neumático = rusos
Lo de la pared maestra = ucranianos.


----------



## Iskra (9 Dic 2022)

*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 289, 09/12/2022.*


Spoiler: Heroina del día



Antonina Judiakova (20 de junio de 1917 - 17 de diciembre de 1998)... fue comandante adjunta y subcomandante de escuadrón en el 588.º Regimiento de Bombardeo Nocturno (325ª División de Aviación de Bombarderos Nocturnos, 4.º Ejército Aéreo, Segundo Frente Bielorruso), durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Por su servicio militar, recibió el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética el 15 de mayo de 1946




El "Residente" del canal ucraniano TG escribe: “Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que el* suministro de armas y municiones occidentales ha disminuido drásticamente debido a la negativa de Zelensky a implementar la “fórmula Sullivan*” que nos impone Estados Unidos. Esto no es brete, es la realidad, Sullivan fue expresamente a decirles a los ucronazis que tienen que aceptar realidades que se les escapan. Mientras más tiempo pase, peor será para ellos.

El lenguaje prosaico de occidente. *¿Rusia admite? *¿qué admite?. *Rusia admite que habrá que negociar mientras Ucrania se prepara para el invierno. *Rusia admite la necesidad de llegar a un acuerdo sobre Ucrania, pero mantiene sus condiciones, mientras Kiev se centra en la restauración de las infraestructuras dañadas para evitar que sus ciudadanos se queden sin luz durante el invierno.

*"Al final, habrá que negocia*r", dijo este viernes el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, durante una rueda de prensa en la capital kirguís, Biskek. A la vez, afirmó que todos los participantes en las negociaciones tendrán que estar de acuerdo con "la realidad sobre el terreno".

"De una forma u otra, todos los participantes en este proceso tendrán que estar de acuerdo", manifestó Putin, quien ha afirmado en varias ocasiones que esto significa que Ucrania tendrá que aceptar tanto la pérdida de Crimea, como la de las regiones de Jersón, Zaporiyia, Donetsk y Lugansk, anexionadas por Moscú.


En una rueda de prensa tras participar en Biskek en una cumbre de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (UEE), Putin sostuvo que se sintió *"decepcionado" por una reciente entrevista de la ex canciller alemana Angela Merkel en la revista Der Spiegel*, que afirma que la política creía que la firma de los acuerdos de Minsk permitiría a Ucrania ganar tiempo para poder defenderse mejor de un ataque ruso. Honestamente, fue completamente inesperado para mí, es decepcionante", dijo Putin al respecto. "Hablando con franqueza, no esperaba escuchar esto de la ex canciller, porque siempre procedí del hecho de que el liderazgo de Alemania se comporta de forma sincera con nosotros", añadió.


Spoiler



Qué quieren que le diga, pero este tipo de cosas son incomprensibles.



*"Al final, habrá que negociar", "la realidad sobre el terreno". *


Spoiler



eso está clar


oToda guerra se termina con tres variantes, una capitulación, un armisticio, o un acuerdo de Paz. ya Fidel lo dijo, luego de ser abordado por la prensa aquí en La Habana, no recuerdo si fue a fines del '88 o principios del 89, cuando ya los periodistas sabían lo que estaba pasando en el terreno en Angola, "...no se puede pretender ganar en una mesa de negociaciones, lo que no se ha pudo ganar en un campo de batalla...". Fidel. Creo que Putin algo sabe de esos dichos.

*Putin avisa: quien lance un ataque nuclear contra Rusia será aniquilado*. Las armas hipersónicas avanzadas de Rusia garantizarían que Moscú pudiera responder con fuerza si alguna vez fuera atacada. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha prometido este viernes que cualquier país que se atreva a atacar a Rusia con armas nucleares será aniquilado, en el contexto de represalias por la guerra en Ucrania.
Como manifestó a inicios de esta misma semana, Putin asegura que Rusia no tiene el mandato para lanzar un primer ataque nuclear preventivo -a diferencia de EEUU, ha añadido- pero que las armas hipersónicas avanzadas de Rusia garantizarían que Moscú pudiera responder con fuerza si alguna vez fuera atacada.
¿Qué tiene que ver "un contexto de represalias por la guerra en Ucrania" con la doctrina nuclear rusa?. La prensa occidental parece gozar de un síndrome nuclear, Putin ha explicado claramente la posición rusa, que es doctrinal, no lanzará jamás un ataque nuclear ofensivo, como lo hizo EEUU en Japón, ni lanzará un ataque nuclear contra un país que no tenga el arma nuclear y que no haya atacado a Rusia en primer lugar. PUNTO, no jodan más con la retórica nuclear. Además Putin ha sido muy claro al respecto, en una guerra nuclear, nadie saldrá ganador.

Sigue la *desinteligencia británica* haciendo el ridículo, como lo han hecho desde el principio en esta guerra. El Reino Unido 


Spoiler



hundido


 dice que *Rusia intenta obtener misiles balísticos de Irán*. El Pérfido reino aseguró este viernes que Rusia está tratando de obtener más armamento de Irán, incluidos centenares de misiles balísticos, en violación de las sanciones de Naciones Unidas contra Teherán.
La embajadora británica ante la ONU, Barbara Woodward, dijo que, desde agosto, Irán ha facilitado a Rusia centenares de drones que han sido usados "para matar a civiles y atacar ilegalmente infraestructuras civiles" que han dejado a millones de ucranianos sin electricidad. "Ahora Rusia está intentando lograr más armas, incluidos cientos de misiles balísticos", dijo la diplomática en declaraciones a los periodistas, recordando que estos suministros violan las sanciones internacionales impuestas a Irán.
A cambio, aseguró Woodward, Moscú está ofreciendo al Ejército iraní un "nivel sin precedentes de apoyo militar y técnico".

Comenzaron con miles cada vez que anunciaban una ayuda, luego pasaron, en promedio, a los 800 millones y ahora a los 275. Algo está pasando no Houston, sino en Washington. *EEUU anuncia otros 275 millones de dólares en ayuda militar a Ucrania.*, especialmente con el objetivo de reforzar sus defensas antiaéreas. El paquete incluye municiones y defensas antiaéreas procedentes del inventario del Pentágono, dijo en una rueda de prensa telefónica John Kirby, uno de los portavoces de la Casa Blanca.
Con este anuncio, EEUU ha concedido unos 20.000 millones de dólares a Ucrania en asistencia de seguridad desde que el presidente Joe Biden llegara a la Casa Blanca, en enero de 2021. Rusia ha intensificado durante las últimas semanas los ataques aéreos contra infraestructuras encargadas de suministrar energía a Ucrania, lo que hace temer que los ciudadanos ucranianos se queden sin luz y sin calefacción durante el invierno. La OTAN ha acusado al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, de intentar usar el invierno como "arma de guerra".

Hay países que defienden su soberana, otros, la regalan, y por la misma, se auto humillan.* Lanzamisiles Patriot alemanes se desplegarán en Polonia bajo el mando de la OTAN. *El ministro polaco de Defensa, Mariusz Blaszczak, confirmó este viernes en una entrevista publicada en un portal de noticias polaco que, finalmente, los lanzamisiles Patriot que Alemania ofreció a Polonia se integrarán en el sistema de defensa de este país en el marco de la OTAN.
El pasado 20 de noviembre, pocos días después de que un misil antiaéreo disparado en Ucrania impactase en Przewodów, un punto cercano a la frontera con Ucrania, que dejó dos víctimas mortales, Berlín le ofreció a Polonia dos baterías de sistemas de defensa antimisiles Patriot para prevenir más incidentes parecidos.
El ministro polaco de Defensa respondió en un mensaje que aceptaba "con satisfacción" la oferta alemana, que el presidente Andrzej Duda calificó de "gesto muy importante" que "agradecía". Poco después, y tras una intervención del jefe del partido gubernamental, Jaroslaw Kaczynski, que reclamó el despliegue de esas baterías en Ucrania, el ministro se desdijo y se adhirió a la propuesta de Kaczynski.

*Las infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas están "prácticamente destruidas" en Jersón*, ciudad del sur de Ucrania reconquistada por Kiev a finales de noviembre, anunció el operador nacional Ukrenergo el viernes.
"El enemigo atacó de nuevo el lunes. Las instalaciones que resultaron dañadas fueron de nuevo las de Ukrenergo, las subestaciones de la línea principal, especialmente en el sur de Ucrania, y las centrales eléctricas", lamentó el director general del regulador, Volodimir Kudritski, en una rueda de prensa.
La defensa antiaérea ucraniana logró sin embargo proteger una parte de la red energética nacional, señaló. Rusia disparó "más de mil misiles y drones" desde "el 10 de octubre", fecha de los primeros bombardeos rusos contra la infraestructura energética de Ucrania, precisó.
Les voy a dar una adivinanza ¿mienten o no? "...Las infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas están "prácticamente destruidas"...", "...La defensa antiaérea ucraniana logró sin embargo proteger una parte de la red energética nacional...". Hay algo allí que me suena como contradictorio.

*Putin amenaza con "recortar" la producción de petróleo tras el tope *de precios impuesto por Occidente (UE, el G7 y Australia) impusieran un tope al precio del crudo ruso.
El tope de precios a 60 dólares el barril, entró en vigor el lunes y tiene el objetivo de restringir las fuentes de financiación de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania, sin que Rusia deje de abastecer al mercado mundial. Según Putin, la limitación de precios es una "decisión estúpida" que "perjudica a los mercados energéticos mundiales" pero "no afecta" a Rusia.
¿Amenazado?, Rusia no amenaza, advierte caballerosamente, explica, fundamente, y cuando los que deben entender no entiende, lo explica de otra forma.

*Putin no descarta nuevos intercambios de prisioneros con EEUU*. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha dicho este viernes que es posible realizar más intercambios de prisioneros entre Estados Unidos y Rusia, y que continuarán los contactos entre los servicios de inteligencia de los dos países.
Putin habló en una conferencia de prensa en Bishkek, Kirguistán, un día después de que Estados Unidos liberara al traficante de armas ruso Viktor Bout a cambio de la jugadora de baloncesto estadounidense Brittney Griner en el intercambio de prisioneros más destacado entre los dos países en años.
Se le preguntó a Putin si eran posibles otros intercambios. "Sí, todo es posible", respondió. "Los contactos continúan. De hecho, nunca se han detenido... Se encontró un compromiso, no rechazamos continuar este trabajo en el futuro". Rusia sigue reteniendo a Paul Whelan, un veterano del Cuerpo de Marines de EEUU que fue condenado por espionaje en 2020 en un juicio que, según diplomáticos estadounidenses, había sido injusto y opaco.
Bueno, siempre que procesan a alguien en los EEUU es justo, inclusive cuando han sido declarados inocentes años después, y cuando se les condena fuera de los EEUU, siempre es injusto, blancas palomas. Lo concreto, es que Rusia les ha dado tremenda paliza y están haciendo control de daños.

La UE prevé seguir haciendo el ridículo público. *La UE prevé aprobar el próximo lunes nuevas sancione**s *contra Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania. Con ocasión de un Consejo de ministros de Exteriores en Bruselas, a nuevas sanciones contra responsables iraníes de violaciones de los derechos humanos y de haber facilitado a Rusia armas que utiliza en la guerra en Ucrania. En Bruselas se quiere evitar que Irán ayude a Rusia a eludir las sanciones que le ha impuesto, así como que le apoye militarmente.
La Comisión Europea ha propuesto un noveno paquete de sanciones contra Moscú que incluye medidas contra cerca de 200 personas y entidades más, así como cortar el acceso de Moscú a los drones con los que ataca infraestructura civil ucraniana.
Por el momento los Estados miembros están analizando técnicamente esas nuevas opciones, aunque fuentes diplomáticas confiaron en que se pueda avanzar con rapidez. Los ministros celebrarán igualmente el lunes un debate en profundidad sobre la situación en Ucrania, para lo que se les unirá por videoconferencia su homólogo ucraniano, Dmitro Kulebra.
Ajá, presuponen que Rusia recibe drones de Irán, y van a prohibirle a Irán de entregarle drones a Rusia, buena suerte, demagogos.

Surrealismo político, el Consejo Europeo le exige a Rusia, hacer algo, cuando Rusia se ha retirado, luego de haber votado su expulsión. *El Consejo de Europa insta a Rusia a cumplir las sentencias del Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos.*
El Comité de Ministros del Consejo de Europa ha reiterado este viernes que Rusia debe cumplir las sentencias del Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos (TEDH) a pesar de su exclusión del organismo. Rusia dejó de ser miembro del Consejo de Europa el pasado 16 de marzo, cuando decidió abandonarlo tras acordarse su expulsión debido a la invasión de Ucrania del 24 de febrero, ha recordado el organismo en un comunicado.

*Zelenski acusa a Rusia de terrorismo por el uso de minas como las que mataron policías*. El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha afirmado este jueves que Rusia deberá responder de los cargos de "terrorismo" y "agresión" contra el pueblo ucraniano por las minas sembradas en el territorio ocupado, como las que mataron el miércoles a cuatro policías.
"Los terroristas tratan deliberadamente de dejar atrás tantas trampas mortales como sea posible. Minas terrestres enterradas, minas trampa, edificios minados, automóviles e infraestructura... *Son más de 170.000 kilómetros cuadrados de territorio peligroso"*


Spoiler



cosas de nazis: muy de Goebbels, las mentiras cuánto más gordas mejor para la borregada


, ha afirmado en su habitual discurso nocturno.
Zelensky es un Sr. muy limitado políticamente, y creo que intelectualmente también, hablar de 170.000 kilómetros cuadrado, significa que ni siquiera conoce la geografía de su país. Es de público conocimiento que Ucrania lanza minas "pétalos" que son minas antipersonales contra la población civil del Donbass, fueron ellos los que miraron casi todo Mariupol antes de perderlo. Este tipo es una verdadera bazofia humana. están perdiendo la guerra, y no solo eso, están perdiendo apoyo de gente que no ve en ustedes que una banda de irresponsables, y el apoyo estaba más condicionado por el odio a Rusia que por apoyar a energúmenos como ustedes.


*Rusia avisa que seguirá atacando las infraestructuras energéticas de Ucrania*. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, advirtió este jueves que su país seguirá bombardeando las infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas, como réplica a ataques atribuidos a Kiev en la anexionada península de Crimea.
Putin quitó importancia a las críticas occidentales de los bombardeos que dejaron a oscuras y sin calefacción a millones de ucranianos, en pleno invierno boreal. "Sí, lo hacemos, ¿pero quién comenzó?", lanzó en una ceremonia de condecoración de soldados y otras personalidades en el Kremlin. Para que todo quede claro ahora y no después.

*En el terreno*

Este soldado ucraniano sugiere cambiar la Verkhovna Rada de Ucrania a la "VRU" (mentira) Rada de Ucrania porque los políticos ucranianos engañan mucho a su propio pueblo.

Es escandaloso que Ucrania y la OTAN oculten las terribles cifras de bajas entre el ejército de Ucrania. Sólo en la última semana, el cálculo es de 12.000 bajas.

La Agence France- Presse (AFP) publicó un reportaje en video de un cementerio militar ucraniano en Lvov.

Debido a pérdidas catastróficas en las batallas cerca de Soledar, el comando ucraniano está retirando los restos de dos batallones mecanizados de la brigada mecanizada separada 93 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del área de combate.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado un video del trabajo del caza Su-35 en un avión enemigo. Lo más probable es que se trate de un episodio reciente con el MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania derribado en el Donbass (el piloto sobrevivió).

Foto: No faltaba más, el bellaco belicista, que es el *jefe de la diplomacia europea, vestido de militar, *ya en Alemania no lo soportan más, como tampoco a las von der Foyen. pero lo que hace Borrell es peor, disfrazarse de militar, está avivando constantemente el conflicto, lo han posicionado como uno -de los tantos-, elementos más nefastos de la política de la Unión Europea, amén de sus gazapos reiterados como el "jardín europeo" y la jungla no europea, y má recientemente con querer repetir la etapa de los conquistadores, como diplomático es malo, y como militar es un chiste.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.



Fidelista por Siempre (publicación original, la página es otra distinta a la anterior debido a la censura de fascisbook): https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...Se1oo6jsZl&id=100347372408470&mibextid=Nif5oz


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Un centro comercial cerca de Moscu ha volado por los aires hace un par de horas ....ya van sintiendo el aliento cerca ....muy cerca ....


----------



## cobasy (10 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> "I'm struggling to find any coverage or analysis of this remarkable confession in English language mainstream media."
> 
> Ya lo traduzco yo, que se está esforzando en encontrar esta confesión de Merkel en los mass media en inglés...
> 
> Luego que hablen los anglos de; libertad de información, libertad de prensa, diversidad, noticias veraces, de dictaduras, etc.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Los Bastardos Unidos están histéricos con la colaboración militar Irán Rusia.

Solo ellos y sus esclavos Otanicos pueden enviar toneladas de armas a los nazis pero si un país colabora con Rusia hay que machacarlo.

Son asesinos, cínicos y lo peor que le ha ocurrido a la humanidad desde hace 2000 años, no veo el día en que desaparezcan.



Altos funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron que Rusia ahora está brindando un "nivel sin precedentes" de apoyo militar y técnico a Irán a cambio de que Teherán suministre armas para la guerra en Ucrania.

Según esta fuente, Rusia puede proporcionar a Irán equipos y componentes militares avanzados, incluidos helicópteros y sistemas de defensa aérea.

Además, Teherán podría comenzar a recibir aviones de combate rusos Su-35 el año que viene.

Washington califica esto como "una asociación de defensa en toda regla" con armas y experiencia militar fluyendo en ambas direcciones.

“Esta asociación representa una amenaza no solo para Ucrania, sino también para los vecinos de Irán en la región”, dijo un alto funcionario de la administración Biden. “Hemos compartido esta información con socios en el Medio Oriente y en todo el mundo”. 

Estos funcionarios afirmaron que están “buscando opciones para reunir a un grupo de países de ideas afines para discutir la cooperación militar entre Irán y Rusia” y que están “evaluando los pasos adicionales que podemos tomar en términos de controles de exportación para restringir el acceso de Irán a tecnologías sensibles”.


----------



## Honkler (10 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Cual es el equipo europeo? El de arriba o el de abajo, Estoy confundido. Europa está pérdida, se dan cuenta o no?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286850
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1286851



Se llama sustitución étnica, plan Kalergi (que no existe, pero va viento en popa  ). Pocas selecciones europeas verás sin su correspondiente negro-moro.


----------



## agricultura (10 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Cual es el equipo europeo? El de arriba o el de abajo, Estoy confundido. Europa está pérdida, se dan cuenta o no?



Foto de abajo:
Certero testimonio gráfico de la desaparición o irrelevancia de _Atacamas, chanes, charrúas, chichas, chorotes, chulupis, comechingones, Corundis, diaguitas, fiscaras, guaranies, guaycurus, huarpes, Iogys, Kollas, lules, mapuches, mbyas, mocovis, ocloyas, omoguacas, pilagás, tobas, quechuas, ranqueles, sanavirones, selk'nam, tapietes, tastiles, tehuelches, tilianes, toares, tonokotes, vilelas, wichís, Yaganes y otros. _

Foto de arriba: 
Mientras la foto de abajo es una muestra representativa de la población racial del país, la foto de arriba lo que indica son dos cosas:

1 que holanda es un país rico
2 tal vez, que los negros corren mucho.

Wikipedia: Países bajos.

La composición étnica actual es la siguiente:
80,9 % neerlandeses; 2,4 % alemanes; 2,4 % indonesios; 2,2 % turcos; 2,0 % surinameses; 1,9 % marroquíes; 
0,8 % antillanos y arubanos; 6,0 % otros

Al margen de las fotos, probablemente lleva usted razón y Europa está perdida.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Dic 2022)

Ucrania esta llora que llora solicitándole al tio Sam y a los Europedos que les envíen Patriots para defenderse de los misiles de crucero.

En mi opinión no se los dan, al menos de momento por esto.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/03/17/a-u-s-ally-fired-a-3-million-patriot-missile-at-a-200-drone-spoiler-the-missile-won/



Cada misil vale 3.000.000 de Dolares.

Los Ucranianos estan acostumbrados a disparar con polvora del Rey, creen que Occidente esta moralmente obligado a suministrarles armamento sea cual sea el coste y en las cantidades que necesiten.


----------



## kelden (10 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el imperio del mal lo lanza sobre pueblos



Claro .... porque los del imperio del bien se esconden en los pueblos.


----------



## Dado8 (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Llevan 8 años siendo inyectados de odio hacia todo lo que huela a ruso, son monstruos sedientos de venganza hacia lo que ellos creen que es el enemigo cuando sus enemigos, los que llevan destruyendo Ucrania desde 2014 estén al otro lado del atlántico.



Me gustaría que la guerra acabará ya, y los frentes se quedarán como están. Pero siendo sinceros, Rusia no puede permitir compartir frontera con un estado de 500.000 kms2 de ideología ukronazi anti-rusa, tarde o temprano van a intentar destruir a los rusos. Rusia debe seguir la guerra hasta el derrocamiento del régimen de Kiev, no le queda otra.

"Un armisticio hoy con los nazis en las fronteras de Rusia sería trasladar el problema al futuro, ponerlo sobre los hombros de nuestros niños, quienes tendrían que enfrentar dentro de 15-20 años a un adversario más preparado, más motivado y más desfigurado por Occidente. Un 'agujero negro' lleno hasta los topes de amenazas, armas, terrorismo, nazismo, satanismo y rusofobia". 

Es lo que dijo el profesor ruso Georgui Filimónov, doctor en Ciencias Políticas, consultado acerca de su perspectiva respecto a la operación militar especial en Ucrania.

Insistió, asimismo, en que Rusia debe "potenciar sus músculos económicos, militares y políticos, transformando su enorme potencial en una fuerza real". "O ganamos, o nos aplastarán", enfatizó.

Víctor Ternovsky


----------



## Praktica (10 Dic 2022)

*La OTAN se ampliará, hasta que Rusia deje de "expresar preocupación”.*
Ayer, 05:12
https://topwar.ru/206266-nato-budet...ija-ne-perestanet-vyrazhat-ozabochennost.html
tr dee

Muchos analistas han señalado el creciente interés de la OTAN por el norte de Europa. Para ser más precisos, la adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la alianza. La mayoría de los analistas occidentales olvidan deliberadamente que la cuestión de la adhesión de estos países al bloque del Atlántico Norte está pendiente desde hace mucho tiempo.

Lo que está en juego es la legalización de sus relaciones existentes. De hecho, ambos países han participado durante mucho tiempo en muchas de las actividades del bloque en una u otra capacidad. La pertenencia al bloque tiene más importancia estratégica en tiempos de paz.

*La OTAN está ampliando su frontera con Rusia en unos 1.000 kilómetros. Esto aumenta automáticamente los riesgos para nuestras regiones septentrionales. *Naturalmente, en tales condiciones Rusia se verá obligada a *responder*. Esto, a su vez, supondrá una *carga adicional para la economía del país, mientras 'Ucrania' acapara toda la atención.*

Pero el mayor peligro para nosotros será otro factor. La historia ya nos ha enseñado que no debemos confiar en Occidente. ‘Confiar pero verificar’. ¿Recuerdas cómo aparecieron las armas nucleares en Europa? ¿Recuerdas a qué condujo? Ahora las bombas nucleares pueden ser utilizadas por pilotos de más países.

¿Y qué impediría a la OTAN desplegar algunas de sus armas nucleares en el norte de Europa? Conocemoss la excusa a la petición de Moscú en este caso. Es un asunto interno de la alianza y no va dirigido en modo alguno contra Rusia. Está dirigido, por ejemplo, contra la RPDC (similar a los misiles iraníes).

Naturalmente, tomaremos algunas contramedidas y frenaremos el peligro. Pero lo principal aquí no es el peligro de utilizar tales armas contra Rusia. Lo más importante en este caso es que e*l Mar Báltico pierda su condición de zona desnuclearizada.* Recordemos ahora los informes de prensa sobre la entrada de buques de la alianza en el Mar Negro.

¿Qué se menciona necesariamente en los informes de este tipo? El barco está armado con tales instalaciones para lanzar misiles capaces de transportar cabezas nucleares. Y esto cambia fundamentalmente el equilibrio de poder en esta región. *La seguridad de San Petersburgo y Kaliningrado estará en juego. De toda la región.

En abril de 2022, el secretario general de la alianza, Jens Stoltenberg, declaró que prácticamente no existen obstáculos para la adhesión de suecos y finlandeses a la OTAN. *Es decir, no hay necesidad de cambios radicales en el ejército.

‘Finlandia y Suecia son nuestros socios más cercanos. Son democracias fuertes y maduras, miembros de la Unión Europea, y llevamos muchos años cooperando con ellos. Sabemos que sus fuerzas armadas cumplen las normas de la OTAN’.

Y el 15 de mayo de este año profundizó en las aspiraciones de la alianza, que se verán cumplidas en cuanto Suecia y Finlandia se adhieran al bloque:

‘Obviamente, la pertenencia de Finlandia y Suecia es importante para la OTAN. Estudiaremos formas de proporcionar garantías de seguridad, incluido el aumento de la presencia de la OTAN en la región del Báltico y sus alrededores, en los territorios de Finlandia y Suecia y en sus alrededores, y por supuesto en estrecha consulta con Finlandia y Suecia y con su consentimiento’.

*¿Cuál será la reacción de Rusia?*

Que la adhesión del país a la OTAN convierte automáticamente al Estado, en primer lugar, en una *posible cabeza de puente para un ataque contra Rusia *y, en segundo lugar, en un objetivo para el armamento ruso. Independientemente de lo que declaren los presidentes y gobiernos de los Estados miembros del bloque sobre su propia pacificación y su deseo de ser buenos vecinos, los militares, encargados de la defensa del Estado, siempre consideran y considerarán a esos países como un peligro potencial.

*En consecuencia, se tomarán medidas de represalia. *Al menos igual, y con una respuesta normal, para garantizar la defensa de la región y la destrucción del enemigo en respuesta a una agresión. Nos dimos cuenta muy bien de que es imposible ‘jugar a la guerra’ incluso con los antiguos ‘hermanos’. Debemos luchar siempre con seriedad, al máximo.

Muy revelador a este respecto fue el informe aparecido ayer en los medios británicos según el cual uno de los mercenarios, Sean Pinner, previamente condenado a muerte en Donetsk y luego canjeado por nuestros prisioneros, contó cómo había sido torturado en los ‘sótanos del KGB’ en Donetsk y ahora había regresado a Ucrania en busca de venganza. De hecho, la simplicidad es peor que el robo.

¿Cómo cambiará la situación en la región? Es demasiado pronto para hablar de medidas concretas por nuestra parte. Nadie dice nada en concreto, lo que significa que todo lo que escriben hoy los medios de comunicación son elucubraciones de analistas, políticos y periodistas concretos.

Sólo una cosa es segura: *Rusia tomará las medidas necesarias en todas las esferas de las aplicaciones militares. De la flota submarina al espacio.* Como se escribía en la época soviética: en tierra, mar y aire, y en la época moderna: en el espacio. *Hay que eliminar la amenaza potencial.

Si Suecia y Finlandia ingresan en la OTAN, la longitud de las fronteras terrestres de la alianza con Rusia será más del doble.* Naturalmente, habrá que reforzar estas fronteras. Habrá que reforzar seriamente la agrupación de fuerzas terrestres y de defensa antiaérea, y desplegar fuerzas navales considerables en el Golfo de Finlandia. *En este caso, no podemos hablar de ningún estatus no nuclear del Mar Báltico: debe restablecerse el equilibrio.

No se puede decir más concretamente. Occidente sólo entiende cuando huele un puño extranjero en la cara. *Ya sea puño ruso, chino, iraní o incluso norcoreano. Dmitry Anatolievich, como político, simplemente sustituyó la palabra rusa puño por un vocabulario en lengua extranjera.

La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Zakharova, fue igualmente dura justo después de las declaraciones sobre el deseo de unirse a la alianza: ‘Si Finlandia y Suecia se unen a la alianza, se convertirán en un espacio de confrontación entre el bloque del Atlántico Norte y Rusia, con todas las consecuencias que ello conlleva, incluso para nuestras relaciones de buena vecindad, probadas desde hace tiempo’.

‘Con el fin de influir radicalmente en la política estatal, la OTAN ha estado moldeando diligentemente a Rusia para convertirla en un enemigo. Pero, en realidad, era la alianza la que suponía una amenaza para la seguridad de nuestro país. *Venimos advirtiendo regularmente y desde hace bastante tiempo a nuestros vecinos del norte de Europa que atraerlos a la órbita de la OTAN amenaza con desequilibrar el sistema de seguridad europeo.* Este no es el tema de las últimas semanas’.

*¿Y ahora qué?

La OTAN lleva mucho tiempo considerando la posibilidad de que Suecia y Finlandia ingresen en la Alianza.* Así es. Además, se han hecho ofertas a estos países muchas veces, pero han sido rechazadas por sus gobiernos.

*La razón es bastante obvia. El estatus neutral ofrecía enormes ventajas para el desarrollo económico. *Desde el ridículo gasto en el ejército y la armada, hasta el suministro de recursos y materias primas en condiciones favorables. La gente bien alimentada y bastante próspera no quería cambiar nada. Todo el mundo estaba contento con todo.

Los políticos suecos y finlandeses simplemente temían la reacción de los votantes ante tal decisión. Los suecos y los finlandeses son gente pragmática y no quieren cambiar su propia vida a peor. En consecuencia, la cuestión de unirse a la alianza puso en duda sus futuras carreras políticas.

*La SWO dio lugar a un adoctrinamiento ideológico de la población del norte de Europa. Los medios de comunicación difundieron activamente falsedades sobre las atrocidades de los soldados rusos en Ucrania, lo que naturalmente horrorizó a parte de la población. *La información correctamente presentada creó unas condiciones en las que la población, si no apoyaba inequívocamente la integración en la OTAN, se mostraría neutral.

¿Recordamos las declaraciones de dirigentes de la OTAN y políticos de varios países sobre la rápida adhesión de Suecia y Finlandia a la alianza? Si todos los miembros del bloque hubieran observado cierta disciplina, hoy ya habríamos reconocido el hecho de la adhesión. *Pero algo ha ido mal. Dos países decidieron obtener su caramelo de esta decisión. Turquía y Hungría.

Mientras tanto, las sanciones impuestas a Rusia empezaron a surtir efecto. Como siempre, de doble filo. El golpe a las economías de los países nórdicos ha sido efectivo. Especialmente en Finlandia. La ruptura de relaciones con Rusia en algunos sectores ha llevado a la quiebra a muchos empresarios. El tiempo juega en contra de la alianza.

No quiero decir que la decisión de unirse se revierta en el último momento. Por desgracia, esto no es posible. Ya se ha hecho demasiado. Pero que la mayoría de los ciudadanos ya lo lamentan es un hecho.

La cuestión sigue siendo la ampliación de la alianza. Más o menos lo mismo Ucrania, Georgia y otros dispuestos a hacerlo. Por desgracia, no hay nada halagüeño en este asunto. ¿Cuál es el principio fundamental de la OTAN? ¡Estamos frenando a Rusia! Y ni siquiera importa que Moscú no busque la agravación ni ninguna escalada. La principal baza actual es la ‘democracia’ y sus ‘valores liberales’.

La idea de contener a los ‘bárbaros del Este’ se cultiva constantemente y de forma bastante activa. *Y la idea de una alianza en expansión encaja muy bien aquí. La propia tesis, utilizada a menudo en Ucrania, es que ‘el mundo entero nos apoya’. Por cierto, otras instituciones europeas actúan exactamente igual. El Parlamento Europeo, por ejemplo.

*¿Hay alguna forma de detenerlo? Sí que la hay. En mi opinión, eso es exactamente lo que están haciendo ahora nuestros chicos en Ucrania.* Si Occidente comprende que Rusia no sólo sabe ‘trazar líneas rojas’, expresar su preocupación, plantear la cuestión en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, etc., sino también golpear si es necesario, actuar con menor cautela.

Un muy buen ejemplo en este sentido lo mostró ayer Corea del Norte. En un ejercicio conjunto con Estados Unidos, unidades del ejército surcoreano se acercaron demasiado a las fronteras de la RPDC. Inmediatamente hubo una orden, publicada abiertamente en la prensa, de que las tropas norcoreanas tenían orden de disparar a cualquier objeto que cruzara la frontera sin previo aviso.

Y el ejercicio se alejó inmediatamente lo suficiente de las fronteras. *Oriente no es sólo una materia oscura, sino también violenta.*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

coment de foristas de la fuente:

norte 2 Ayer, 07: 37
+4

El peligro para San Petersburgo y Kaliningrado cuando Finlandia y Suecia se unan a la OTAN no es nuevo, si Rusia se tragó el mismo peligro para San Petersburgo y Kaliningrado cuando Estonia y Lituania se unieron a la OTAN. A partir de la fecha de esa entrada, cada mes el ferrocarril aumentó y aumentó; trenes con petróleo ruso, madera, cereales, automóviles a los puertos de Klaipeda, Tallinn y Muuga, que alimentarían a estos nuevos miembros de la OTAN desde el tránsito ruso, y para que los equipos de los ejércitos locales, unidades de la OTAN, pudieran repostar con combustible barato de Rusia.

Por cierto, el puerto de Ust-Luga ya se ha construido.

¿Y cómo durante todo este tiempo, a través del tránsito hacia el puerto de Klaipeda, la unidad del ejército de la OTAN representada por el ejército lituano fue alimentada por el socio estratégico de Rusia en el DOKB Lukashenko? Día y noche desde Bielorrusia hasta el puerto de Klaipeda había trenes con automóviles bielorrusos, fertilizantes, gasolina, combustible diesel, fuel oil. Y desde el cruce de la frontera entre Bielorrusia y Lituania hasta el puerto de Klaipeda, la distancia a lo largo del ferrocarril. de hecho, lo mismo que los puertos de Kaliningrado y Pionersk, y Lukashenka tendría que pagar lo mismo por el tránsito a través de Lituania: a Klaipeda, a Kaliningrado y Pionersk.

Entonces, desde Estonia hasta San Petersburgo, cien kilómetros, y desde Lituania hasta la base principal de la Flota Báltica en Baltiysk, e incluso menos. Así que Finlandia y Suecia aún están lejos.

Después de tantos años, el acercamiento de la OTAN a las fronteras de Rusia solo encontró preocupación y cooperación por parte de Rusia, entonces esto solo puede ser detenido por la victoria completa y urgente de Rusia en el NMD y la fuerza inmediata, como se requería. antes del inicio de la NMD, la retirada de las armas de la OTAN de las fronteras de Rusia, al nivel en que estaban en 1991.
__

trabajador del acero Ayer, 09: 35
+5
"hasta que Rusia deje de 'expresar preocupación...’
Esto requiere otros líderes. ¡Estos solo pueden comerciar con "Madre Patria"! Entiendo que todo el mundo comercia. Stalin también comerciaba obtuvo ayudas de occidente, y los ingenieros soviéticos construyeron cientos de fábricas. Por cierto, todavía tenemos equipos estadounidenses en funcionamiento en nuestra planta. Uno en 1933, el otro en 1943. En general, mientras Putin gobierne, nada cambiará. ‘Ddisparar a cualquier objeto que cruce la frontera sin previo aviso…’.
Suena divertido para nosotros. Después del bombardeo regular de nuestros territorios. ¿Y quién más cree que Putin puede decir tales cosas?


----------



## kraker (10 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero si está cambiando desde hace días
> Los rusos se han activado en un frente de más de 300 km (de Madrid a Bilbao).
> La línea soledar-bakhmut va a colapsar en breve. Y con ella, caerá Siversk.
> La mayor parte de las mejores unidades ucranianas, han estado aquí apostadas, y desde hoy, se están retirando más atrás.
> ...



veamos si es verdad, por ahora cada parte dice una cosa


----------



## Argentium (10 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *La metáfora de la pared maestra.*
> 
> Era una pared maestra que sostenía gran parte de la estructura, unos obreros con martillos neumáticos la intentaban destruir pero los que construyeron la pared maestra durante años la apuntalaban e iban llevando hormigón para hacerla más resistente.
> 
> ...



Yo, sin embargo, desde mi punto de vista, veo la situación a, la inversa, para mi los de martillo neumático son la OTAN, los países Europeos extra OTAN como Suecia y Finlandia, más Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, pufff, que locura, eso suma unas 40 veces el PBI de Rusia, podemos seriamente pensar, más allá de simpatías o deseos personales que ante este panorama Rusia tiene alguna opción? (sí, tenía una opción, pero ese tren ya pasó) , por otra parte, China amiga de Rusia, no se atreve ni con Taiwán, sólo está para hacerle "el favor" a Rusia de comprarle energía a precio de saldo, India más de lo mismo. Los ucraniano pobrecitos, la excusa para... 
Al final creo que el botín serán las tierras de Ucrania óptimas para producir alimentos y de Rusia todo el potencial energético y más, ésta si es la Madre de Todas las Batallas, el botín es inmenso, veremos. 

PD: *lista de estados que integran la OTAN*. En total, hay un total de *30 miembros*: Bélgica, Canadá, Dinamarca, Estados Unidos, Francia, Islandia, Italia, Luxemburgo, Noruega, Países Bajos, Portugal y el Reino Unido, 
Grecia, Turquía; Alemania; España, Hungría, Polonia, República Checa; Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Rumania; Albania, Croacia Montenegro y Macedonia del Norte .


----------



## Argentium (10 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ucrania esta llora que llora solicitándole al tio Sam y a los Europedos que les envíen Patriots para defenderse de los misiles de crucero.
> 
> En mi opinión no se los dan, al menos de momento por esto.
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo creo que mientras los ucros pongan el cuerpo, se le dará todo lo que pidan, aparte hay asesores occidentales supervisando, es un negocio redondo, Occidente pondrá armas y dinero, los ucranianos el cuerpo, y quedarán endeudados por los siglos de los siglos, mientras tanto el usufructo de su producción agrícola será para los que "desinteresadamente le hayudaron a defender su libertad, su soberanía y su integridad territorial. El plan está todo bien atado, sólo lo puede hacer fallar una nuke y no hay collons..


----------



## kelden (10 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El golpe del PSOE va a ser más exitoso que el de Castillo. El PSOE va a hacer legal cualquier cosa que le salga de los cojones. Hasta ahora teníamos dictadura mediática, ahora la tendremos también judicial.



Hombre .... si los jueces y el PP se pasan por el forro la constitución y las leyes ... algo habrá que hacer no?

Lo propio sería que los actuales cabecillas del poder judicial acabaran como el Castillo ese, por golpistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

risia es bastante mas pobre y ningun putincel levantais un pero al khan por gastar mucho mas que USA en ucrania, ademas para hacer el mal 

dais asco alli cubiertos con los meados del khan



millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

se activan los frentes que permitan empaquetar en sacos negros a los mobikis que van llegando, es una cadena de "montaje", para primavera la primera hornada de mobikis será historia 



Seronoser dijo:


> Pero si está cambiando desde hace días
> Los rusos se han activado en un frente de más de 300 km (de Madrid a Bilbao).
> La línea soledar-bakhmut va a colapsar en breve. Y con ella, caerá Siversk.
> La mayor parte de las mejores unidades ucranianas, han estado aquí apostadas, y desde hoy, se están retirando más atrás.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

hajhajaja, igual que el embargo a cuba estimulo su industria de microchips 



Rael dijo:


> A largo plazo, esos embargos pueden estimular el sector autárquico ruso. Creo recordar que se habló hace años con los embargos a la fruta y el agro en general.
> 
> Si tiene un rato de ocio y le parece bien, aproveche para aventurar a sus contactos la preocupación de un servidor por que Rusia siga vendiendo pellets de Uranio, obleas de zafiro y derivados metálicos a jurisdicciones hostiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

ceteris paribus el que ataca siempre pierde mas soldados
y aqui no estamos ceteris paribus, las posiciones fortificadas de soldados profesionales son asaltadas por mobikis mal equipados sacados de sus trabajos a punta de pistola



millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *El precio del petróleo ruso cayó por debajo de los 45 dólares.*
> 
> Después de la introducción por parte del grupo G7 (Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Italia, Canadá, Francia, Japón y EE. UU.), Australia y la UE de un precio máximo para las entregas en alta mar de petróleo ruso, el costo cayó a $43,72 por barril, muy por debajo del límite de $60, escribe Bloomberg citando datos de la agencia de precios Argus.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

GRU films signature



millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

hombre en los medios rusos hablan de los mobikis que desertan, que hay que darles matarile. Los tiktokeros de kadirov se encargan de la orden 227



millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

la operacion sunormal continua en bakmut, hasta el ultimo ruso


----------



## Peineto (10 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, acabo de leer que han detenido a una de las vicepresidentas del Parlamento Europeo, por corrupción, junto a multitud de asesores y diputados.
> 
> Detenida una vicepresidenta del Parlamento Europeo por formar parte de una red de corrupción pagada por Qatar



Se podría formar un batallón con las señorías del Charlamento para ayudar al frente de Ucrania. Qué menos...


----------



## apocalippsis (10 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Se le ha explicado muchas veces y de diversas formas por qué Rusia está enfocando la guerra de esta forma. Pero usted persiste en una presunta 'corrupción e incompetencia' del gobierno ruso, o directamente de Putin. Cansa usted con su derrotismo y con su actitud. O es un necio de marca mayor, o directamente un troll al servicio de la OTAN, elija usted qué le conviene.



Dejate de rollos ese tiene razon ya lleva muchos pepinazos por el culo Putin Y TRAGA.

Putin solo actua cuando le viene el agua al cuello........... es un puto politico.


----------



## España1 (10 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El destino de Europa es volver a la casilla de salida. Europa se está reduciendo a lo que siempre fue
> geográficamente: un apéndice peninsular de penínsulas en la grandiosa masa continental euroasiática.
> Es la penitencia y así tendrá que recuperar la sensatez. Amén.



España con 1000 te conquistaba un imperio… como nos de por volver a la casilla de salida hacemos un roto en algún lado


----------



## apocalippsis (10 Dic 2022)

Es mas ahora con la aparicion del general Armageddon es cuando todas las mariconerias del Kremlin desaparecen porque ese es el que te puede mandar a tomar por culo, es el precio a pagar por inepto de no haberlo sacado al principio.


----------



## Kill33r (10 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> España con 1000 te conquistaba un imperio… como nos de por volver a la casilla de salida hacemos un roto en algún lado



24 años jonathan
52 felipe
56 Ramón

Es un muestrario amplio de tus españoles a 2022

Déjame que dude de tus palabras


----------



## apocalippsis (10 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> 24 años jonathan
> 52 felipe
> 56 Ramón
> 
> ...



Ya mismo con xilabas.........


----------



## amcxxl (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (10 Dic 2022)

Dos polacos y un yankee menos


----------



## amcxxl (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (10 Dic 2022)

MOSCÚ SE PREPARA PARA UNA GUERRA MUY DIFERENTE

Las autoridades rusas han iniciado inspecciones, reparaciones y limpiezas de refugios antiaéreos en todo el país.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Dic 2022)

La guerra de Ucrania tiene mucho que ver con quién colapsará primero, económica, financiera y socialmente.

Aliados de la OTAN y otros países de la UE o Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Dic 2022)

Presidente Bielorrusia Lukashenko sobre Merkel y los "Acuerdos de Minsk" que estaban dando tiempo para armar a Ucrania: 

_Los comentarios de la excanciller alemana Merkel sobre los acuerdos de Minsk son repugnantes y viles^._


----------



## kopke (10 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> (cont.)
> 
> Por supuesto las sanciones son un duro golpe para la economía rusa, que ha perdido al menos 5.500 millones de euros de exportaciones, pero *su capacidad de aguante ha sido claramente subestimada*. La inflación en Rusia también se disparó tras la invasión hasta niveles muy elevados, pero está descendiendo mucho más deprisa que en el resto del mundo dado su control sobre la energía (figura 6)
> 
> ...



Es un post acojonante. Me quito el sombrero.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Monje demostrando ser un panoli y el Camarada Xi cediendo ante el Populacho, estamos perdidos....



Sereis memocratas por cojones!!!!


----------



## NS 4 (10 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Después de las declaraciones de Merkel, ya nada volverá a ser igual. Quien quiera entender, que entienda.



Bien lo ha dicho Vladimiro...

Negociar???

Con quien???

Para que???


----------



## terro6666 (10 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Y tontorrones como @terro6666 calladitos, a ver si cambia la bolita de cristal que no da una



Pero si llevan desde abril y no hacen más que perder mobikis para ganar 100 m y después en una semana lo vuelven a perder, hay que ser retard.


----------



## Karma bueno (10 Dic 2022)

El proucraniano

*Soros financia 253 grupos de izquierda para influir en los medios de comunicación mundiales*





El multimillonario izquierdista George Soros utilizó sus organizaciones benéficas para establecer vínculos con cientos de organizaciones de medios de comunicación de todo el mundo que participan en las noticias y los medios de comunicación activistas. Los grupos periodísticos y de medios activistas que Soros apoya moldean la opinión pública en prácticamente todos los continentes y en muchos idiomas. También le aíslan de las investigaciones porque los periodistas le ven como un aliado, no como un objetivo a investigar.
Los esfuerzos multimillonarios de este filántropo de 92 años para promover su extraña agenda de “sociedad abierta” abarcan algunas de las ideas más radicales de la izquierda en materia de aborto, economía marxista, antiamericanismo, desfinanciación de la policía, extremismo medioambiental y fanatismo LGBT.
Su influencia mediática mundial es enorme. Un extenso análisis de MRC Business descubrió al menos 253 organizaciones de noticias y medios de comunicación activistas en todo el mundo financiadas por las organizaciones filantrópicas de Soros. Estos grupos ejercen un enorme poder sobre la información en la política internacional.
*Proyecto Syndicate: Un Behemoth Global financiado por Soros*
No hay publicación que ejemplifique mejor el control de Soros sobre los medios de comunicación globales que Project Syndicate, autodenominada “La Página de Opinión del Mundo”.
Una operación de propaganda global. La publicación presume de tener una “audiencia global” que incluye a “destacados políticos, responsables políticos, académicos, líderes empresariales y activistas cívicos de seis continentes” y “más de 140 jefes de Estado”. Project Syndicate afirmó que sus comentarios aparecieron la asombrosa cantidad de 20.393 veces en 156 países sólo en 2021.
El OSF de Soros canalizó al menos 1.532.105 dólares a Project Syndicate entre 2016 y 2020. El punto de venta promovió todo, desde el aborto hasta los bloqueos climáticos globales y el odio contra Israel. También influye en la propaganda de la Casa Blanca.









George Soros: sembrador del caos global desde Ucrania hasta los Balcanes, según DC Leaks


Son 12 las técnicas que usa Soros para conseguir sus objetivos y su enfoque primordial son los jóvenes, movimientos contestatarios...




www.telesurtv.net















Soros financia 253 grupos de izquierda para influir en los medios de comunicación mundiales







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Loignorito (10 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> En una rueda de prensa tras participar en Biskek en una cumbre de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (UEE), Putin sostuvo que se sintió *"decepcionado" por una reciente entrevista de la ex canciller alemana Angela Merkel en la revista Der Spiegel*, que afirma que la política creía que la firma de los acuerdos de Minsk permitiría a Ucrania ganar tiempo para poder defenderse mejor de un ataque ruso. Honestamente, fue completamente inesperado para mí, es decepcionante", dijo Putin al respecto. "Hablando con franqueza, no esperaba escuchar esto de la ex canciller, porque siempre procedí del hecho de que el liderazgo de Alemania se comporta de forma sincera con nosotros", añadió.
> 
> _*Qué quieren que le diga, pero este tipo de cosas son incomprensibles.*_



Putin ahí está hablando en términos diplomáticos. El sabía, o como mínimo barajaba esa posibilidad, que les estaban traicionando. Por tanto actuó de forma límpia para que así quedase registrado oficialmente, mientras se preparaba para la traición. ¿Y qué se consigue así? pues dejar a la diplomacia europea como Cagancho de Almagro.

Esto ya nos lo explicó Jose Antonio Zorrilla en aquel simposium ante estudiantes de derechos humanos ¿recordamos? 'en las relaciones internacionales no existe la ética'. Pero lo que sí existe es la apariencia de esta. Y es muy importante respetarla, pues define a la nación, su hacer, ante el resto de naciones. Además de adjudicar capacidad de acción frente a sus masas, y ahí la importancia, pues todos necesitan la aprobación de ésta para implementar sus acciones ante el pueblo y mantener en el poder al actual equipo de gobierno. Todo hipocresía, lo sé, pero así funcionan las cosas. Por ello Dº Jose Antonio soltó el exabrupto: 'Lo siento si os quito la inocencia'.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Se llama sustitución étnica, plan Kalergi (que no existe, pero va viento en popa  ). Pocas selecciones europeas verás sin su correspondiente negro-moro.



Una mirada general apunta claramente en esa dirección. Son demasiadas pruebas que lo señalan. Ahora bien ¿y si todo en realidad es un complejo mecanismo de 'resorte' social? ya lo expliqué hace tiempo. La idea sería llevar a las sociedades occidentales a un punto de hartazgo total ante los derechos humanos, el buenismo, las políticas de izquierda, la aceptación de extranjeros... ¿y para qué? pues para transformar estas sociedades en actores totalmente indiferentes al dolor humano y poder llevarlos juntos a una amplia guerra de agresión, invasión y expolio de recursos estratégicos contra las naciones que poseen tales. Un síntoma coincidente con esta forma de verlo, sería el auge del nazismo, su apología cada vez más evidente.

No estoy convencido de que esto sea así, pero sí lo tengo como una posibilidad cada vez más clara.


----------



## Trajanillo (10 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Una mirada general apunta claramente en esa dirección. Son demasiadas pruebas que lo señalan. Ahora bien ¿y si todo en realidad es un complejo mecanismo de 'resorte' social? ya lo expliqué hace tiempo. La idea sería llevar a las sociedades occidentales a un punto de hartazgo total ante los derechos humanos, el buenismo, las políticas de izquierda, la aceptación de extranjeros... ¿y para qué? pues para transformar estas sociedades en actores totalmente indiferentes al dolor humano y poder llevarlos juntos a una amplia guerra de agresión, invasión y expolio de recursos estratégicos contra las naciones que poseen tales. Un síntoma coincidente con esta forma de verlo, sería el auge del nazismo, su apología cada vez más evidente.
> 
> No estoy convencido de que esto sea así, pero sí lo tengo como una posibilidad cada vez más clara.



Pues como posible es posible, que el occidental blanquito llegue a tal odio hacia otras razas por su invasión y su intromisión en nuestra cultura que llegue un día que rechacemos todo lo que no sea nuestra culturo, etica y educación con odio y violencia.

Te compro ese argumento.


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

El Presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, admitió ayer en Bishkek que Rusia podría plantearse "adoptar" 
las prácticas de seguridad USAnas, incluido el desarmar con el primer golpe de ataque. 

*"Estados Unidos tiene la teoría del ataque preventivo, del primer golpe","Segundo: están desarrollando un sistema 
de ataque desarmante. ¿De qué se trata? Se trata de un ataque con medios modernos de alta tecnología, que debe 
dirigirse a los puntos de mando y control, para privar al enemigo de estos sistemas de control..".* 

Putin recordó que hablamos, en particular, de misiles crucero, incluidos los basados
en tierra, que Moscú abandonó en su día.
*
"Los abandonamos, los descartamos, y los estadounidenses fueron más listos en aquel momento"

"Pero ahora los tenemos nosotros. Y son más modernos e incluso más eficientes",* 
*
"se suponía que iban a lanzar un ataque preventivo de desarme con la ayuda de sistemas hipersónicos".* 

*"Hasta ahora EEUU no los tiene, pero nosotros si los tenemos"

"Si hablamos de ese ataque de desarme, tal vez deberíamos pensar en adoptar los logros de nuestros 
socios estadounidenses, sus ideas para garantizar nuestra propia seguridad...". 

"Sólo estamos pensando en ello. cuando ellos hablaban de ello en voz alta en épocas y años anteriores".*

¿El mensaje? Dos pueden jugar a ese juego, pero EE.UU. perdió la carrera armamentista.

_Conocido como "golpe decapitador". Se trata de una advertencia en el contexto de la creciente_
_brecha entre Rusia y EE.UU. tanto en: armas hipersónicas como en sistemas de defensa 
antiaérea/antimisiles, donde la brecha es aún más pronunciada. Es también una "admisión" 
tácita de la desesperación de EEUU ante la pérdida de su hegemonía, siempre exagerada, _
_y un mensaje a Washington,_
Martyanov 









Путин допустил, что РФ может "взять на вооружение" наработки США по обезоруживающему удару


Президент напомнил, что речь идет, в частности, о крылатых ракетах, в том числе наземного базирования, от которых Москва в свое время отказалась




tass.ru


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Bien lo ha dicho Vladimiro...
> 
> Negociar???
> 
> ...



Que tenga que venir a decir Merkel y también Porishenko 8 años después lo evidente y hasta que no lo hayan dicho no se hayan dado por enterados si que es preocupante.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

❗En el sitio de estas ruinas en el centro de Donetsk en la avenida Vatutina, ayer por la noche había una casa en la que vivía la familia.

Pero los nazis, habiendo cubierto el centro de Donetsk por la noche desde el MLRS Grad, destruyeron esta casa y mataron a las personas que vivían en ella. Los civiles solo tenían la culpa de no querer vivir de acuerdo con las reglas impuestas por Occidente. Por esto, ellos, como muchos otros, fueron asesinados a sangre fría.

"Reportero Rudenko V"


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

❗Consecuencias del bombardeo nocturno del centro de Donetsk. El enemigo golpeó a Shkolny.
Beal del Grad MLRS, más de diez edificios de apartamentos resultaron dañados, hay muertos entre los civiles.

"Reportero Rudenko V"


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Maxim Fomin: Sin disciplina en el ejército, puede ocurrir una catástrofe

Maxim Fomin - "Vladlen Tatarsky" - voluntario, escritor - que los oficiales que no se preocupan por sus deberes deben rendir cuentas, así como el personal ordinario que se niega a seguir las órdenes, de lo contrario, podría resultar desastroso para Rusia.
Para recibir los movilizados se necesita orden en las unidades ya operativas. La efectividad de combate de las unidades movilizadas es baja. Suerte si pasaron el encuentro.
Debe comprender a qué estructuras se unirán cientos de miles de personas. Espero que se tenga en cuenta la experiencia de movilizaciones anteriores y se tomen medidas.

"Voenkor Gatito Z"


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Trabajo nocturno de los "GRAD" de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF en las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Zaporozhye

Las unidades de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están destruyendo activamente las fortalezas enemigas y la mano de obra en la dirección de Zaporozhye. Las tripulaciones del MLRS BM-21 "GRAD" completaron la tarea de infligir daño de fuego al enemigo durante la noche.

"Milicia Popular de la RPD"


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Resumen oficial diario del DPR JCCC desde las 06:00 horas del 9 de diciembre hasta las 06:00 horas del 10 de diciembre

❗En las últimas 24 horas, la Misión reportó 41 disparos por parte de las AFU.

En la dirección de Donetsk, el enemigo usó - MLRS "Grad", artillería de 155 mm.
En Khartsyz - MLRS "Himars".
En Yasinovatsky - MLRS "Grad", artillería 152 mm.
En Gorlovsky - artillería 155, 152 y 122 mm, morteros 120 mm.

Mediante la liberación de 204 unidades de municiones diversas.

Áreas de diez asentamientos de la República estaban bajo fuego enemigo: la ciudad capital de Donetsk (distritos de Voroshilovsky, Kievsky, Kuibyshevsky, Petrovsky y Kirovsky), Zaitsevo, Golmovsky, Shirokaya Balka, Troitskoye, Gorlovka, Yasinovataya, Mineralnoe, Makeevka (Chervonogvardeysky y Kirovsky distritos), Jartsyzsk.

Durante el último día, se recibió información sobre la muerte de un civil, un hombre, en el distrito Voroshilovsky de Donetsk.

Dos civiles recibieron heridas de diversa gravedad en el distrito Voroshilovsky de Donetsk y Yasinovataya.

24 construcciones de viviendas resultaron dañadas en los distritos de Kievsky y Voroshilovsky de Donetsk, Tsentralno-Gorodsky y Nikitovsky en los distritos de Gorlovka, Oleksandrivka y Svetlodarsk, así como 9 instalaciones de infraestructura civil.

El día anterior, se registraron 39 bombardeos desde el costado de la VFU.

"DPR en JCCC"


----------



## Impresionante (10 Dic 2022)

Pues habrá que darle la razón porque lo están trabajando todos los días muy bien

Secretario general de la OTAN :_"Temo que la guerra en Ucrania se descontrole y se convierta en una gran guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia"_, afirmó Stoltenberg, citado por medios locales. Sin embargo, señaló que está seguro de que se podrá evitar una guerra._ "Es algo en lo que trabajamos todos los días", aseguró. _


----------



## ROBOTECH (10 Dic 2022)

Mi opinión es que le están tocando tanto los cojones a Rusia que vamos a ver bombas nucleares reventando Europa.
Ya es casi inevitable que revienten a cientos de millones de europeos a bombazos.





__





Cargando…






www.washingtonpost.com






*Rusia está expandiendo su arsenal nuclear, dice EE. UU.*
Por Justine McDaniel
,
Kyle Rempfer
y
Niha Masih

10 de diciembre de 2022 a las 2:10 am EST


Rusia está aumentando sus reservas nucleares, dijo el viernes el secretario de Defensa, Lloyd Austin, horas después de que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, sugiriera que la doctrina militar de su país podría cambiarse para permitir un primer ataque preventivo. El jefe de la OTAN había dicho anteriormente que le preocupaba que el conflicto en Ucrania pudiera convertirse en “una gran guerra”.






El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin asiste a la reunión del Consejo Económico Supremo de Eurasia en Bishkek, Kirguistán, el viernes. (Sputnik vía Reuters)

Las tensiones siguen a un intercambio de prisioneros que aseguró la liberación de la estrella de la WNBA Brittney Griner de la custodia rusa. Esas negociaciones no descongelaron las relaciones entre Estados Unidos y Rusia, que se han tensado desde que Rusia invadió Ucrania, dijo Putin el viernes en una conferencia de prensa televisada en Kirguistán.
Aquí está lo último sobre la guerra y sus efectos en todo el mundo.
*1. Desarrollos clave*

*Rusia está “modernizando y expandiendo su arsenal nuclear”, *dijo Austin el viernes en una ceremonia en la Base de la Fuerza Aérea Offutt en Nebraska, donde el Comando Estratégico de Estados Unidos supervisa las operaciones nucleares del país. Dijo que Estados Unidos estaba a punto de enfrentarse a “dos grandes potencias nucleares como competidores estratégicos”, ya que China también estaba aumentando y actualizando sus fuerzas nucleares. Las potencias nucleares tienen la responsabilidad de “evitar el comportamiento provocativo” y prevenir la guerra nuclear, agregó Austin.
*Griner **aterrizó** en los Estados Unidos el viernes* y fue llevada al Centro Médico del Ejército Brooke en su estado natal de Texas. Ella “es resistente y está muy feliz de estar en casa y estar con su esposa”, dijo la representante Sheila Jackson Lee (D-Tex.), quien abogó por su liberación. Funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron que estaba de buen humor. Viktor Bout, el traficante de armas ruso por el que se intercambió a Griner, fue tratado bien por los estadounidenses durante el intercambio, dijo su esposa a Tass, un medio de comunicación estatal ruso .
*Putin dijo que Rusia “solo está pensando en” adoptar lo que describió como el concepto estadounidense de usar una política militar de primer ataque* , informó Associated Press . El miércoles, dijo que la amenaza de una guerra nuclear ha aumentado, pero que la estrategia de Moscú aún se centra en “ataques de represalia”. Y agregó: “No nos hemos vuelto locos”.
*TotalEnergies pondrá fin a su participación en el productor ruso de gas natural Novatek* e incurrirá en una pérdida de $ 3.7 mil millones, dijo la compañía en un comunicado el viernes. Las sanciones europeas impiden que la compañía energética francesa venda su participación del 19,4 por ciento en la empresa. TotalEnergies ha enfrentado críticas por sus activos en Rusia.
*2. Actualizaciones del campo de batalla*

*La ciudad de Bakhmut ha sido destruida por las fuerzas rusas* mientras continúan los intensos combates en la región oriental de Donbas, dijo el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky el viernes por la noche en Telegram . Las ciudades de Soledar, Maryinka y Kreminna también están viendo una situación “muy difícil” en la línea del frente, dijo. Describió a Bakhmut como "ruinas quemadas".
*Un ataque con cohetes en la región de Sumy en el noreste de Ucrania* el viernes por la noche destruyó una importante infraestructura civil, dijo su gobernador, Dmytro Zhyvytskyi, en Telegram. Las fuerzas rusas bombardearon aldeas fronterizas 48 veces con morteros durante el día, dijo.
*Desde mediados de octubre, Rusia ha disparado más de 1.000 misiles y drones contra la infraestructura energética de Ucrania* , dijo el viernes el jefe de Ukrenergo, el operador de la red estatal del país, según Kyiv Independent . “Hemos sobrevivido a ocho grandes olas [de ataques con misiles] y más de una docena más pequeñas”, dijo Volodymyr Kudrytskyi en una rueda de prensa. Muchas de las plantas de energía térmica de Ucrania han sufrido daños, lo que representa un desafío para el país a medida que bajan las temperaturas en invierno.
*3. Impacto mundial*

*El conflicto en Ucrania podría “convertirse en una guerra en toda regla”* entre los países de la OTAN y Rusia si las cosas salen mal, dijo el viernes el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, en una entrevista en Noruega, informó Associated Press . Advirtió que se debe evitar un conflicto entre Rusia y más países.
*La creciente asociación de defensa entre Rusia e Irán ha alarmado a los funcionarios estadounidenses. *John Kirby, el coordinador de comunicaciones estratégicas del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional, dijo el viernes que Estados Unidos “continuará exponiendo esta alianza desesperada y hará que ambos países rindan cuentas”.
*Mientras continúan las negociaciones para la liberación del **ex marine estadounidense Paul Whelan** , *CNN informó que Rusia no liberó a Whelan junto con Griner porque Estados Unidos no podía proporcionar a cambio un ex coronel ruso. Rusia solicitó a Vadim Krasikov, quien está encarcelado por asesinato en Alemania, y no aceptaría ninguna oferta de los funcionarios estadounidenses para cambiar a Whelan por alguien bajo custodia estadounidense, según CNN.
*4. De nuestros corresponsales*
*Después de los ataques con misiles, los ucranianos continúan sin electricidad, agua ni calefacción:* Con temperaturas bajo cero, los residentes de Kiev y otras ciudades no solo preguntan dónde encontrar calefacción, agua y electricidad, sino que también se preguntan si pueden quedarse en Ucrania. Los funcionarios advierten sobre una catástrofe humanitaria para los que se quedan y una nueva crisis de refugiados si se van demasiados, informa David L. Stern desde Kiev.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

La organización terrorista y criminal OTAN es uno de los brazos del globalismo satánico al servicio de las élites y estás han decidido que hay que reducir drásticamente la población mundial sobre todo si es blanca y occidental, siguen afanosamente empeñados en esa tarea.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (10 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> El multimillonario izquierdista George Soros utilizó sus organizaciones benéficas para establecer vínculos con cientos de organizaciones de medios de comunicación de todo el mundo que participan en las noticias y los medios de comunicación activistas. Los grupos periodísticos y de medios activistas que Soros apoya moldean la opinión pública en prácticamente todos los continentes y en muchos idiomas. También le aíslan de las



"El multimillonario Izquierdista".... hasta ahí pude leer, . El Mundo, La Razón, ABC, La Vanguardia, El Páis, La Sexta, todos medios al servicio del comunismo.

El intoxicador propagandista nazi de guardia con su deposición de off topics de nazis diarios para mayor gloria de la agenda regre.

"Soros financia los grupúsculos que aun quieren hacernos creer que la tierra es redonda", próximamente en sus pantallas


----------



## dabuti (10 Dic 2022)

LA PICADORA NO PARA GRACIAS A USA Y LA NATO.

*Rusia denuncia ante la ONU que el envío de armas a Ucrania alarga la guerra
*








Guerra Rusia - Ucrania, en directo | Rusia denuncia ante la ONU que el envío de armas a Ucrania alarga la guerra


Putin ya avanza que Rusia y Ucrania van a tener que pactar si quieren poner fin a la guerra, pero lo hace atrincherándose en Kursk y denunciando ante la ONU el envío de armamento extranjero a Kiev.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## dabuti (10 Dic 2022)

ALEMANIA Y FRANCIA DEBERÍAN PAGAR COMPENSACIONES AL DONBÁS TRAS LAS CONFESIONES DE MERKEL SOBRE MENTIRAS Y TRAMPAS POR LOS ACUERDOS DE MINSK.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
10 DEC, 08:08
*Duma speaker urges Germany, France to pay compensation to Donbass residents*
According to Vyacheslav Volodin, Merkel’s confession 'puts moral and material responsibility' on these countries 'for the developments in Ukraine'







MOSCOW, December 10. /TASS/. Berlin and Paris should pay compensation to Donbass residents following a recent confession from Germany’s ex-Chancellor Angela Merkel who said the Minsk agreements had enabled Ukraine to get stronger, State Duma Speaker Vyacheslav Volodin said on Saturday.
"Merkel’s confession puts moral and material responsibility for the developments in Ukraine on Germany and France," he wrote on his Telegram channel. "They will have to pay compensation to residents of the Donbass republics for the eight years of genocide and inflicted damage. This is just the beginning," he warned.


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Un ejercicio de cinismo


Prácticamente desde su firma en febrero de 2015, los acuerdos de Minsk, único documento firmado por las partes en conflicto bajo la mediación de las potencias de la Unión Europea, presentes en su n…




slavyangrad.es











Un ejercicio de cinismo


10/12/2022


Prácticamente desde su firma en febrero de 2015, los acuerdos de Minsk, único documento firmado por las partes en conflicto bajo la mediación de las potencias de la Unión Europea, presentes en su negociación, fueron polémicos y causaron, en los siete años que se alargó un proceso en el que nunca iba a conseguirse la paz, todo tipo de desavenencias y acusaciones cruzadas. El acuerdo buscaba un acomodo de “ciertas zonas de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk de Ucrania” en una nueva Ucrania dispuesta a aceptar incluir el estatus especial de esos territorios bajo control de la RPD y la RPL en su Constitución. Según ese planteamiento, Ucrania aceptaría recuperar esos territorios según unas condiciones marcadas, incluida una amnistía a quienes hubieran participado en la guerra que Kiev jamás tuvo intención alguna de otorgar.

Donetsk y Lugansk, por su parte, aceptarían regresar formalmente bajo control de Kiev aunque con una mayor autonomía para comerciar con Rusia, disfrutar de derechos lingüísticos y culturales o mantener una policía regional, forma elegida para desmovilizar a las milicias formadas en 2014 y que con el tiempo irían reorganizándose en los ejércitos de las Repúblicas Populares.

Con el cumplimiento de los acuerdos, Moscú habría logrado mantener como parte de Ucrania a dos regiones afines y que mantendrían, no solo el contacto económico y comercial, sino que garantizarían que no pudiera imponerse en todo el país la ucranización que pretendían los gobiernos post-Maidan en forma de ruptura económica, política, cultural y social con Rusia. La existencia de dos regiones en las que persistiera una forma diferente de comprender la identidad política, cultural e histórica ucraniana fue, pese a que ese aspecto haya sido absolutamente ignorado por los numerosos análisis favorables y contrarios que en estos años se han hecho de los acuerdos, uno de los motivos por los que Kiev jamás iba a cumplir la letra ni el espíritu de lo negociado en Minsk por Petro Poroshenko y Vladimir Putin en presencia de Angela Merkel y François Hollande.

Para los países de la Unión Europea, Minsk suponía una vía para levantar las sanciones que se habían introducido contra Rusia a raíz de la anexión de Crimea y que habían aumentado tras el estallido de la guerra en Donbass. Como principal cliente de los productos del sector energético ruso en la Unión Europea, este aspecto era especialmente importante para la canciller alemana. Angela Merkel no solo negoció en persona con Poroshenko y Putin los segundos acuerdos de Minsk en la capital bielorrusa, sino que había viajado a Moscú días antes precisamente para buscar un acuerdo. En aquel momento, la ofensiva de invierno de las milicias de la RPD y la RPL se encaminaba a su final y era cuestión de días la captura de Debaltsevo en lo que sería la segunda gran derrota de Ucrania tras la de Ilovaisk. Merkel acudió a Moscú junto a François Hollande, incluido en el viaje para poder presentarlo como una representación de países de la Unión Europea, ya que la reunión, celebrada en el Kremlin sin asesores ni traductores, solo pudo celebrarse en alemán o ruso, dos idiomas que compartían la canciller alemana y el presidente ruso, pero no el presidente francés.

“Habría preferido un periodo más pacífico tras mi partida”, afirmó Merkel en una entrevista concedida esta semana y en la que admitía que dedicó “mucho tiempo a Ucrania”. Durante ese tiempo transcurrido entre la firma de esos acuerdos que había promovido primero y negociado presencialmente después, la canciller alemana prestó especial atención, no solo a la cuestión de Ucrania en general, sino a los acuerdos de Minsk en particular.

El papel de Alemania y Francia no se limitó a la mediación en la negociación de unos acuerdos que, por sus términos y por el resultado que preveían, el retorno a Ucrania de los territorios que no habría logrado recuperar por lo militar, no pueden considerarse como “la paz del vencedor” tal y como han argumentado desde finales de 2021 y en los meses anteriores a la intervención rusa importantes medios occidentales. En 2016, Francia y Alemania patrocinaron también la formación de un segundo formato, el cuarteto de Normandía, aún más favorable a Kiev ya que en él no tenía voz la otra parte de la guerra, las Repúblicas Populares. Ese formato, evidentemente favorecido por Ucrania frente a sus constantes intentos de sabotear sistemáticamente cualquier acuerdo en el marco de Minsk, debió ser la forma de lograr un compromiso por medio de la negociación directa entre los presidentes de Rusia y de Ucrania. Sin éxito, al año siguiente, Merkel volvió a impulsar negociaciones para desbloquear el proceso de Minsk.

La negociación fue tan importante para Alemania que el último intento de revitalizar un proceso de paz, nacido muerto debido a la contradicción en las interpretaciones de la letra de los acuerdos y a la flagrante falta de voluntad política de Ucrania de cumplir siquiera una versión reducida de sus puntos, lleva el nombre del ahora presidente de Alemania, Frank-Walter Steinmeier. La propuesta del entonces ministro de Asuntos Exteriores alemán pasaba por la aprobación inmediata, aunque temporal, del estatus especial para Donbass, que sería definitivo una vez que la OSCE validara los resultados de unos comicios electorales que se celebrarían según un acuerdo. Durante varios años, las Repúblicas Populares pelearon en Minsk en busca de que Kiev aceptara esa forma rápida de implementar los acuerdos de Minsk, aunque no fue hasta 2019, en la última cumbre del Formato Normandía, cuando Ucrania aceptó la tan debatida fórmula, aunque sin intención de aplicarla.

En aquel momento, Zelensky, que había renunciado ya a la idea de compromiso por la paz con la que llegó al poder, se enfrentaba al incipiente movimiento “contra la capitulación”, promovido por la extrema derecha tanto interna como desde la diáspora norteamericana. Sin embargo, esa resistencia era innecesaria: pese a sus buenas palabras de campaña, el presidente ucraniano, que seguía repitiendo el mantra de que los acuerdos de Minsk eran la única alternativa -como habían hecho durante años Poroshenko, Putin, Hollande, Macron o Merkel-, nunca mostró intención alguna de modificar la línea de negar cualquier negociación con Donetsk y Lugansk heredada de Poroshenko. Sin esa negociación y sin interés por aprobar una ley de estatus especial que supusiera un mínimo autogobierno para Donbass (Ucrania ofrecía solo una descentralización administrativa para todo el país que en realidad no suponía descentralización real alguna), los acuerdos de Minsk eran inviables.

Pero incluso en ese fracaso, la canciller Merkel trató de reavivar el apagado fuego de Minsk y de Normandía, como posteriormente hiciera también su sucesor, Olaf Scholz. Semanas antes del reconocimiento ruso de las Repúblicas Populares, los asesores de los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno preparaban una nueva cumbre. Y los términos de los acuerdos de Minsk, sumados a una vía rápida a la Unión Europea a cambio de la renuncia a la OTAN fue la última oferta de Scholz en una conversación con Zelensky horas antes del inicio de la intervención militar rusa.

Durante siete años, los acuerdos de Minsk fueron definidos como la única salida al conflicto, un acuerdo para el que no existía alternativa por prácticamente todas las partes implicadas o interesadas en el conflicto. La excepción ahí es Estados Unidos, siempre distante y menos interesado que países como Alemania en la resolución rápida a un conflicto del que dependía el levantamiento de sanciones y la reconstrucción de una relación comercial y política importante para el continente: la que a lo largo de los años habían construido Berlín y Moscú.

Ahora, nueve meses después del reconocimiento ruso de la RPD y la RPL, cuando Ucrania afirma abiertamente haber utilizado los años de Minsk para rearmarse y reforzarse y reniega de toda intención de cumplir los acuerdos, las cosas han cambiado. Ucrania reafirma con sus palabras lo que mostró durante siete años con sus actos. Y con la guerra rusoucraniana como una de las grandes cuestiones de la política internacional y con el protagonismo de Ucrania como causa europea de lucha por la libertad, la tendencia es simplemente seguir el juego de Kiev y renegar de los acuerdos. Así lo ha hecho Petro Poroshenko, que sin credibilidad alguna ha afirmado que ese fue el objetivo de los acuerdos desde el principio. Sigue así la tendencia de su compañero de partido, Andriy Parubiy, que siempre abogó por la _opción Krajina_, el intento de solucionar por la fuerza militar lo que Ucrania no había podido lograr de esa misma forma ni en 2014 ni en 2015, ni por la vía del estrangulamiento económico desde 2017.

Pese al evidente intento ucraniano de sabotear las negociaciones en busca de concesiones unilaterales por parte de Rusia, a la que siempre exigió el desarme de las milicias y la entrega del control de la frontera a cambio de un cumplimiento parcial y siempre interesado de los puntos de los acuerdos de Minsk que estaba dispuesta a implementar, las potencias europeas, especialmente Alemania, continuaron tratando de reactivar el proceso.

En su última entrevista, en la que trata de defender su actuación ante las crecientes críticas de la prensa, que ha llegado a calificarla de “la Neville Chamberlain de nuestros días”, la canciller Merkel muestra sus últimos intentos de lograr un acuerdo de paz. Sus palabras son representativas de su actuación: “En el verano de 2021, después de que el presidente Biden se reuniera con Putin, Emmanuel Macron y yo queríamos armar un formato de negociación productivo en el Consejo de la UE. Algunos se opusieron a la idea y ya no tenía el poder para impulsarla, porque todos sabían que me iría ese otoño. Les pregunté a otros en el Consejo: ‘¿Por qué no hablas? Di algo.” Uno dijo: “Es demasiado grande para mí.” El otro simplemente se encogió de hombros, diciendo que era un problema para los países grandes. Si me hubiera postulado nuevamente para la reelección ese septiembre, habría seguido”.

Los comentarios de Merkel, que finalmente desistió de sus intentos de lograr algo que era a todas luces imposible, denotan el desinterés de los países europeos por la cuestión de Donbass, importante solo para aquellos países que buscaban una vía para levantar las sanciones contra Rusia. Sin embargo, instalada ya en el imaginario colectivo la idea de los acuerdos de Minsk como “la paz del vencedor”, una forma de Rusia de romper Ucrania y un acuerdo que nunca debió cumplirse, Merkel ha decidido también subirse a esa tendencia. Aunque posiblemente haya sido la persona que más luchó por mantener vivo el acuerdo de Minsk, Angela Merkel afirma ahora que los acuerdos fueron una forma de dar tiempo a Ucrania para rearmarse y reforzarse, un ejercicio de cinismo sobre un proceso que supuso mantener, de forma absolutamente artificial, el estado de guerra para una población que sufrió durante siete años las carencias que implica la cercanía a la batalla y las penurias económicas que la acompañan.


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

* Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 9 de diciembre de 2022*

Región de Belgorod:

Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la granja Pankov en el distrito municipal de Shebeken, dañando una casa residencial. No hay víctimas ni heridos.

Dirección Starobelsk:

▪ En la zona de Liman, las fuerzas rusas avanzaron para atacar y tomar el control de las posiciones de las AFU en el cinturón forestal de la línea Kremenna-Makiivka.

▪ A lo largo de toda la línea de contacto continúan los duelos de artillería: la artillería rusa alcanzó posiciones enemigas en Stelmakhivka, Sinkivka, Novoselivske y Terny.

Soledar dirección:

▪ Unidades Wagner PMC están limpiando la aldea de Yakovlevka. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han desalojado a unidades del 10º OgshbR de las AFU de tres bastiones al norte de Berestovoye.

El mando ucraniano mueve refuerzos y fortalece sus defensas en un intento de evitar el cerco a Soledar desde el noreste.

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las AFU intentaron contraatacar en Opytne, las fuerzas rusas mantuvieron sus posiciones.

Continúan los encarnizados combates en la periferia sudoriental de Bakhmut. El enemigo lanza al ataque unidades recién llegadas en un intento de estabilizar el frente.

▪ Los hospitales de Kramatorsk, Sloviansk, Konstantinovka y Kiev están abarrotados debido al gran número de bajas en todo el frente.

República Popular de Lugansk:

Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la localidad de Svatovo con artillería de cañón, dañando un edificio residencial y una estación de distribución de gas.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ En preparación de una posible ofensiva, el mando de las AFU está redesplegando unidades de la 59ª brigada de infantería de las AFU cerca de Donetsk.

▪ En el sector de Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk), el enemigo trasladó dos BMP con personal a Toretsk para reforzar la defensa.

▪ Las unidades de fusiles motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen combatiendo con formaciones ucranianas en el centro de Marinka.

▪ En el sector de Ugledar, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania concentran sus fuerzas en la zona del saliente Vremyaivskyy. UAVs enemigos están operando a lo largo de toda la línea del frente.

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk con cohetes y artillería de cañón: fueron alcanzados edificios residenciales y el gasoducto de Donetsk, murieron al menos tres civiles.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ Unidades anglófonas de la "Legión Internacional de Defensa de Ucrania" participan en pequeños grupos en la línea Bolshaya Lepetikha-Konstantinovka para buscar y sabotear instalaciones de retaguardia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ A lo largo de la línea de contacto continúan los duelos de artillería: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han combatido posiciones enemigas en Orekhove, Dorozhnyanka, Huliaipil y Novodanilovka.

Dirección Kherson

▪ Un DRG de la "Legión Internacional de Defensa de Ucrania" en cúteres explorando posiciones de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a lo largo de la orilla izquierda del Dniéper y apuntando a la artillería ucraniana desde la dirección de Ochakov.

▪ Unidades rusas atacaron zonas de reagrupamiento enemigas en Chornobaivka, Kazatskoye, Antonivka y Berislav.

Unidades ucranianas dispararon morteros contra instalaciones civiles en Novaya Kakhovka y Hola Prystan.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 9 al 10 de diciembre de 2022

▪ En la región de Sumy, la artillería rusa alcanzó posiciones enemigas en Bolshaya Pisarevka, Khodino y Basovka.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en las localidades fronterizas de Strelechya, Krasnoye, Zelenoye, Ternovaya, Staritsa, Ogurtsovo y Chugunovka.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las tropas rusas golpearon las acumulaciones enemigas de mano de obra y equipos en Kupiansk, Dvurechnaya, Sinkovka, Tabayivka, Berestovo, Stelmakhivka, Makiivka, Torskoye y Nevskoye.

A su vez, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon Kislivka, Ploshchanka y Krasnopopivka.

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en dirección a Bajmut (Artemivskoye): la RFU alcanzó objetivos en Bajmut, Soledar, Bajmutskoye, Verjnekamenskoye, Bila Hora, Dyleivka y Artemivo.

El enemigo atacó Yakovlevka y Ozaryanivka.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Svatove desde HIMARS, sin víctimas.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, fueron alcanzadas las instalaciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Avdiivka, Berdychi, Pervomaisky y las afueras de Marinka.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania volvieron a bombardear zonas residenciales de Donetsk y Holmivskyy.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra posiciones enemigas en Novomikhailovka, Ugledar, Prechistivka y Bolshaya Novoselka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron concentraciones de las AFU en Kamyshevakha, Yulievka, Hryhorovka, Zaliznytske, Orekhove y Stepove.

Las formaciones ucranianas, a su vez, bombardearon Energodar.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk fueron alcanzados objetivos en Nikopol y Vyshetarasovka.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos de las AFU en Kherson.

Además, la población local informó de sobrevuelos de los UAV kamikazes Heran-2 sobre Halytsynivka, Kashpero-Nykolayivka y Bolshaya Aleksandrovka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

"Debido al ataque nocturno con drones en la región de Odessa, no hay luz en toda la región" - Marchenko, gobernador regional

Durante la noche, los shahids atacaron instalaciones energéticas en la región de Odessa. Los ataques causaron importantes daños, hoy la ciudad vuelve a estar sin luz para miles de consumidores y el transporte eléctrico no funciona.

Por supuesto, el Mando Sur ha informado de que un número abrumador de UAV fueron derribados. El cómo es un secreto, por supuesto no habrá confirmación de un golpe tan efectivo, y en cuanto a los anteriores ataques kamikazes de drones iraníes, apenas han sido derribados. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso asalta posiciones de las AFU en Donbás e inflige fuego a las AFU cerca de Kremenna y Svatove - noticia principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Rusia llevó a cabo ofensivas cerca de Ploshchanka, Nevskyy, Belogorovka en la LNR y Artemivsk, Yakovlevka, Bakhmutskyy, Podgorodne, Opytne, Kurdyumovka, Druzhba, Nevelskyy, Pobeda y Novomikhailovka en la DNR.
▪ En dirección a Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon tanques y artillería contra posiciones de las AFU cerca de Hrekovka, Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Nevske, Chornopopovka, Torskoye y Hryhorivka.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo cinco ataques con misiles, unos 20 ataques aéreos y más de 60 bombardeos desde MLRS.
▪ Persiste la amenaza de ataques con misiles contra infraestructuras energéticas y críticas en toda Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero si llevan desde abril y no hacen más que perder mobikis para ganar 100 m y después en una semana lo vuelven a perder, hay que ser retard.



ya salio la rata de nuevo, cambia la bola de cristal
Lorena on Twitter: "El muro de la vergüenza de Svolyny https://t.co/Prhivothfu" / Twitter


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Ucrania tiene dañada el 40% de su red de alta tensión y todas las centrales térmicas e hidroeléctricas

Así lo anunció el primer ministro del país.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, conmocionadas por la persecución del régimen de Zelensky a la ortodoxia y con llamamientos sin precedentes desde la línea del frente
Cada vez más soldados ucranianos dicen que no entienden por qué deben luchar si las autoridades están usurpando lo más sagrado









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Los golpes nocturnos de los geranios causaron daños importantes adicionales en la región de Odessa. Después de todas las historias sobre "los drones se han agotado", "todos los Geranios han sido derribados", "los Geranios tienen miedo a las heladas", etc., llegan los Geranios y atacan infraestructuras críticas. Así es como la propaganda se aleja de la realidad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

El hecho de que el Pentágono haya dado a Ucrania "luz verde" para atacar objetos en el resto del territorio de Rusia se conoce desde hace mucho tiempo. El Joker de la RPD (Джокер ДНР) ya ha publicado documentos estadounidenses con listas de objetivos que la OTAN le da a Ucrania. Entre estas listas estaba también el aeródromo de la aviación Estratégica en Engels. Y muchos muchos otros objetivos. Lo importante es que lo sabemos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Forwarded from Лыня_14  (Сергей "ЛЫНЯ")

Hola, en estos momentos tenemos una situación en los frentes en la que, según el enemigo, han entrenado a 800 pilotos en drones. Para que lo entiendan, no se trata de drones de reconocimiento, sino de drones de munición para destruir personal y equipos. El hombre que afirmó haberlos entrenado es un líder en Ucrania en este campo. Su "producción" se especializa en la formación de pilotos de cuadricópteros para grabar vídeos musicales, películas y eventos diversos. Es decir, hay muchos y funcionan incluso en Rusia.
Y el problema es que la munición kamikaze tiene un bajo coste, la puede montar incluso un niño, grosso modo de rodillas, aparte del propio explosivo. Imagina una situación en la que tienes drones volando alrededor de tu ciudad a 200 km/h. ¿Qué tipo de caos puede crear uno de estos drones, y si hay 10, 20 de ellos? En el frente, es un infierno, porque estos drones volarán con munición y volarán cosas por los aires. No es necesario estar en primera línea para lanzarlos, se pueden hacer a distancia.
La parte ucraniana está trabajando activamente en ello, y nosotros vamos muy retrasados. Esencialmente no tenemos pilotos organizados entrenados. Hay que entrenar a una persona para ello, como para la carrera, es decir, es un equipo complicado, un entrenamiento bastante complicado. Pasas mucho tiempo en simuladores. Pero no los entrenamos. Ahora estamos intentando cambiar la situación.
Vamos a la defensiva, y la parte ucraniana compensará todos nuestros esfuerzos en defensa y su construcción por el hecho de que dispondrá de una munición que vuela en cualquier dirección a enormes velocidades. Puede volar hasta la ventanilla de un coche que circule a 150 km/h. No golpearlo, sino volar hacia él. Y eso da miedo.
Hay que darse cuenta de que estos mismos pilotos estarán en el territorio de Rusia, rodando pacíficamente diferentes programas de televisión, vídeos musicales, bodas, etc., pero en el momento oportuno cogerán el equipo adecuado y harán algo. Esto ya está ocurriendo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Oficina General de Correos de Crepúsculo. Ahora los muertos del post anterior. Los cuatro primeros soldados de las AFU que se negaron a deponer las armas y levantarse ✋. Esta gente (y sus mandos también) se condenaron a sí mismos y a sus familias y amigos a lágrimas y dolor:

- Didur Stanislav Vasilievich (nacido el 29.07.1977).
- Oleg Vsevolodovich Sorokin (08.10.2001)
- Ruslan Alexandrovich Bryndzya
- Vladimir Bondar (nacido el 23 de agosto de 1986)









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Segunda parte de nuestros posts documentales crepusculares. Otros cinco soldados de las AFU muertos entre Peski y Pervomayskoye cuando intentaban retomar sus antiguas posiciones. No encontraban la luz de la razón para deponer las armas y levantarse ✋. Y todo lo que quedaba de los gordos eran documentos...

- Gogovich Alexander Vladimirovich (nacido el 03.08.1967).
- Rudoy (Rudy) Sergey Andreevich (nacido el 02.08.1980)
- Zhuchkovskiy Vyacheslav Vladimirovich (nacido el 26 de agosto de 1976)
- Oleg Klimbischuk (nacido el 30.07.1969)
- Maryak (Marlyan) Andriy Olehovich

P.D. Y eso no es todo... mañana serán los últimos documentos de esta dirección.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Imagenes en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Médicos militares rusos asisten a prisioneros de guerra ucranianos

Cada día, los médicos rescatan no sólo a nuestros soldados, sino que también prestan atención médica a los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas capturados. Los combatientes ucranianos que se rindieron quedaron sorprendidos por las condiciones de detención y la ayuda cualificada proporcionada, dicen que la imagen en la realidad y en la televisión ucraniana es muy diferente.

_"Durante las 24 horas que estuvimos en el sector, llovía a cántaros. Estábamos empapados. Nos dieron una muda de ropa, nos alimentaron, nos dieron té caliente. Casi como en casa, se podría decir_", dijo uno de los prisioneros, Aleksandr Merlen.
/Ministerio de Defensa, TK Zvezda/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## arriondas (10 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Putin ahí está hablando en términos diplomáticos. El sabía, o como mínimo barajaba esa posibilidad, que les estaban traicionando. Por tanto actuó de forma límpia para que así quedase registrado oficialmente, mientras se preparaba para la traición. ¿Y qué se consigue así? pues dejar a la diplomacia europea como Cagancho de Almagro.
> 
> Esto ya nos lo explicó Jose Antonio Zorrilla en aquel simposium ante estudiantes de derechos humanos ¿recordamos? 'en las relaciones internacionales no existe la ética'. Pero lo que sí existe es la apariencia de esta. Y es muy importante respetarla, pues define a la nación, su hacer, ante el resto de naciones. Además de adjudicar capacidad de acción frente a sus masas, y ahí la importancia, pues todos necesitan la aprobación de ésta para implementar sus acciones ante el pueblo y mantener en el poder al actual equipo de gobierno. Todo hipocresía, lo sé, pero así funcionan las cosas. Por ello Dº Jose Antonio soltó el exabrupto: 'Lo siento si os quito la inocencia'.



Como dice el refrán, lo cortés no quita lo valiente. Al igual que en muchos otros aspectos de la vida, siempre hay que mantener las formas. Pero en Occidente ya ni eso se respeta, se comportan como niñatos malcriados que se creen que están por encima del bien y del mal. Por eso no se cortan un pelo a la hora de hacer declaraciones, como si no fuera a tener consecuencias. Y las tiene, desde luego; todos han visto de qué pasta están hechos.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Dic 2022)

MOSCÚ, 10 de diciembre. /TASS/. 

Berlín y París deberían pagar una compensación a los residentes de Donbass luego de una reciente confesión de la excanciller de Alemania, Angela Merkel, quien dijo que los acuerdos de Minsk habían permitido que Ucrania se fortaleciera, dijo el sábado el presidente de la Duma estatal, Vyacheslav Volodin.

"La confesión de Merkel atribuye la responsabilidad moral y material de los acontecimientos en Ucrania a Alemania y Francia", escribió en su canal de Telegram. "Tendrán que pagar indemnizaciones a los residentes de las repúblicas de Donbass por los ocho años de genocidio y daños infligidos. Esto es solo el comienzo", advirtió.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Dic 2022)

La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, denunció este viernes que la excanciller de Alemania, Angela Merkel, mintió sobre las intenciones de Occidente de cumplir los Acuerdos de Minsk.

La alta funcionaria citó varias declaraciones de Merkel en los últimos ocho años. En 2015, la excanciller alemana afirmó que "si se violan gravemente los Acuerdos de Minsk, los dirigentes europeos y la Comisión Europea están dispuestos a preparar e imponer nuevas sanciones".

Asimismo, la vocera de la Cancillería rusa recordó que previamente Merkel dijo que dichos acuerdos son "todo lo que tenemos" y "una buena base", prometiendo "seguir trabajando" y "no debilitar los esfuerzos" para que se cumplan los puntos pactados.

En este contexto, Zajárova también citó las declaraciones más recientes de la excanciller alemana, que contradicen sus afirmaciones anteriores, cuando declaró que "los Acuerdos de Minsk de 2014 fueron un intento de darle tiempo a Ucrania" y que Kiev utilizó ese tiempo para "fortalecerse".

"La pregunta es muy concreta: ¿cuándo dijo la verdad Angela Merkel?", escribió Zajárova en su cuenta de Telegram.

Previamente, la secretaria de prensa del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso ya indicó que esos señalamientos de Merkel demuestran que Occidente no tenía intención de cumplir los Acuerdos de Minsk.

Por su parte, el presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha calificado de "decepcionantes" las declaraciones de la excanciller alemana.

"Es decepcionante. Francamente hablando, no esperaba oír esto de la excanciller, porque yo siempre partía de la idea de que los dirigentes de la República Federal [de Alemania], dialogaban con nosotros con sinceridad. Sí, claro que apoyaban a Ucrania, pero me parecía que los líderes [alemanes] siempre querían resolver [el conflicto] en base de los principios que habíamos alcanzado, incluidos los Acuerdos de Minsk", recalcó el líder ruso.

Los Acuerdos de Minsk, concebidos para resolver la situación en Donbass, fueron firmados en 2014 por un grupo trilateral que incluyó a representantes de Ucrania, Rusia y la Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE). Moscú ha denunciado reiteradamente que Kiev nunca cumplió con las condiciones establecidas en esos acuerdos, que entre otras cosas preveían un alto el fuego.

La *Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa* (*OSCE*), pretende ejercer de mediador entre los estados miembros en tareas relacionadas con la prevención y gestión de conflictos, de modo que estimule un ambiente de confianza encaminado hacia la mejora de la seguridad colectiva. Tiene su origen en la CSCE (Conferencia sobre la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa), celebrada en Helsinki en 1975, y está conformada actualmente por 57 estados: todos los países de Europa (incluidos la Federación Rusa y todos los países de la Unión Europea) más los de Asia Central, Mongolia y dos países de América del Norte (Canadá y Estados Unidos). Está reconocida como organismo regional conforme al capítulo VIII de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. Su sede se encuentra en Viena, Austria.


----------



## El_Suave (10 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ucrania esta llora que llora solicitándole al tio Sam y a los Europedos que les envíen Patriots para defenderse de los misiles de crucero.
> 
> En mi opinión no se los dan, al menos de momento por esto.
> 
> ...



Que se vea que son peores a los equivalentes de origen ruso que tienen los ucronazis también influirá.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El golpe del PSOE va a ser más exitoso que el de Castillo. El PSOE va a hacer legal cualquier cosa que le salga de los cojones. Hasta ahora teníamos dictadura mediática, ahora la tendremos también judicial.



Si el PSOE se salta la constitucion y hace leyes a la carta, los demas poderes del estado tienen el mismo derecho a hacer lo mismo y sacarlo del poder, al estilo peruano.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Te gustan más los mapas fantásticos que al perro....



Me caen bien los serbios, he visitado el pais unas cuantas veces, pero son la parte debil, son ortodoxos, aliados de Rusia y a los usanos les da lo mismo sean yemenies, sirios o serbios.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> MOSCÚ SE PREPARA PARA UNA GUERRA MUY DIFERENTE
> 
> Las autoridades rusas han iniciado inspecciones, reparaciones y limpiezas de refugios antiaéreos en todo el país.



el Putin seguirá haciendo de monje o ya deberíamos llamarle Kerensky si hacen esto? 
https://"t".me/liusivaya/2351

quitar las comillas, please


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

relañin dijo:


> "Los occidentales están avanzando con la expansión de entregas de armas cada vez más pesadas y de mayor alcance. Al mismo tiempo, astuta y engañosamente, en general, intentan crear la impresión de que existe algún tipo de línea fronteriza, algún tipo de autocontrol en este sentido. No vemos nada de eso "



En una guerra a largo plazo, si la Otan no se desintegra arruinada economicamente, puede que la ayuda militar a Ucrania y de reposicion de materiales, sea mayor que el ritmo de destruccion de los mismos por parte de Rusia.

PD- La capacidad de fabricacion de armas de la alianza otanica es mayor que la rusa, eso es una realidad y Putin tendria que tenerlo muy presente, el futuro no es una guerra de mentiras en un frente novorruso estabilizado y de trincheras.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En una guerra a largo plazo, si la Otan no se desintegra arruinada economicamente, puede que la ayuda militar a Ucrania y de reposicion de materiales, sea mayor que el ritmo de destruccion de los mismos por parte de Rusia.
> 
> PD- La capacidad de fabricacion de armas de la alianza otanica es mayor que la rusa, eso es una realidad y Putin tendria que tenerlo muy presente, el futuro no es una guerra de mentiras en un frente novorruso estabilizado y de trincheras.



Las armas que se fabrican tienen siempre un coste económico…veremos si occidente puede seguir cambiando mantequilla por cañones…por ahora creo que perdemos…


----------



## NS 4 (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Me parece muy bien que usted defienda al señor Putin en toda circunstancia y haga lo que haga por tanto creo que es mejor que nos ignoramos mutuamente porque usted también ya cansa con su defensa fanática del personaje.
> Esta usted viendo las cagadas declaradas por su ídolo, las declaraciones de Merkel y Poroshenko diciendo que le han tomado el pelo Algo que cualquiera veía ya en 2014 y usted erre que erre, perfecto. Todo lo hace perfecto, es un maestro de ajedrez, contento ?. Ya no tendrá ud que leer más mis pesados comentarios ni yo a usted los suyos. Saludos.



Vamos a ver...Rusia estaba obligada a defender a los rusos etnicos de Ucrania...faltaria mas.

A parte de esa obviedad, las guerras no se declaran inmediatamente, sin mediar la diplomacia, la busqueda de un acuerdo posible...porque a la postre, la guerra es lo que queda, cuando la politica fracasa.

Y es lo que Rusia ha percibido finalmente con las declaraciones de Merkel, y previamente del chocolatero: no hay nada que negociar, dado que se buscaba la confrontacion belica desde el principio.

Es todo bastante repugnante...lideres europeos repugnantes, como dice tito Luka...luegole critican a el, que no obligo a su pueblo ni a sus niños a hackunarse...que no ha consentido el NOM disolvente.

Da mucho asco occidente, lo que ha llegado a ser...sus metodos gansteriles y mafiosos dan verdadero pavor...no digamos la UE...un basurero que merece ser arrasado.

Pues esta conclusion de Vladimiro, que aun confiaba en los cauces tradicionalmente validos, era necesaria justo en este momento.

Rusia ya no tiene impedimentos de ningun tipo, mucho menos morales...para aplicarse contundentemente a la guerra...y lo primero, espero no tarde en llamarlo por su nombre...GUERRA.

SE VIENE UNA GUERRA DE INVIERNO Y CON MEDIOS ACORAZADOS COMO JAMAS SE VIO...esto que ha desvelado Merkel es un agente acelerante.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos necesitan un arma secreta......determinación. En cuanto dejen de hacer el provinciano, pedir perdon, y lloriquear lo tienen ganado entre otras cosas porque occidente se retira. Como se retiro las primeras semanas cuando creyo que Putin jugaba en serio.



Los rusos necesitan lanzar una ofensiva general con todo lo que tienen, si reclutan un millon de soldados, pues un millon, que les sale mal y solo llegan al rio Dnieper y ocupan solo media Ucrania, lanzan una nuke tactica sobre Leopolis y la hacen desaparecer, al dia siguiente mesa de negociaciones, alto el fuego y la paz.


----------



## terro6666 (10 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ya salio la rata de nuevo, cambia la bola de cristal
> Lorena on Twitter: "El muro de la vergüenza de Svolyny https://t.co/Prhivothfu" / Twitter



Cuidado que lo dice Lorena, que gasta un 45 de rabo.


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre .... si los jueces y el PP se pasan por el forro la constitución y las leyes ... algo habrá que hacer no?
> 
> Lo propio sería que los actuales cabecillas del poder judicial acabaran como el Castillo ese, por golpistas.



Tan viejo y no te enteras. Tú debes ser de los que aplaudían a las 8pm agradeciendo al PSOE el confinamiento ilegal. Ahora lo podrás hacer con más ganas sabiendo que será legal todo lo que te metan por el culo.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El chino hace lo que debe, rectificar un error. El virus se ha atenuado, ir tomando precauciones maximas como al principio es absurdo , lastra su economia, y cabrea a la peña.
> 
> Lo de Putin es para nota, jaja recuerdo cuando decia por aquí que le estaban tomando el pelo descaradamente y muchos decian que tenia una jugada magistral bajo la manga. El tiempo da y quita, no habia nada magistral , el queria ser socio y tontamente pensaba que le iban a aceptar. Para los occidentales mentir y traicionar es parte de la geopolitica, se entiende porque cayo la URSS , Putin estaba en el KGB y es ingenuo cual unicornio.



¿El virus se ha atenuado? ¿de donde se saca semejante estupidez? el virus no inmuniza, es decir, el contagio se produce una y otra vez en personas ya contagiadas. Las vacunas no inmunizan, las personas vacunadas se contagian una y otra vez, ahora mismo en España hay miles de muertos que se ocultan en el apartado de "otras patologias", aparte de un millon de afectados por el COVID persistente con dolencias incapacitantes, oficialmente, o sea que habrá muchos mas. ¿se imagina ese mismo panorama en China? ¿los millones de afectados y de muertos que puede suponer esa política genocida? ¡Pero si están repitiendo los mantras de Pedro Sanchez!. Es un error catastrófico del que se van a arrepentir no tardando mucho. Dios ha dejado de montar al burro, ambos lo pagaran caro.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Cuidado que lo dice Lorena, que gasta un 45 de rabo.



El rabo es lo que te gusta a ti y la lefa otanica tambien, anda y tira pa'l campo a pastar, como se nota que no tienes ni como responder a la realidad sionazi


----------



## Satori (10 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿El virus se ha atenuado? ¿de donde se saca semejante estupidez?



Pues claro que se ha atenuado. Primero porque es lo que le suele pasar a las epidemias y después porque lo vemos en la vida diaria.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> *En Estados Unidos, 50.000 soldados abandonan cada año las fuerzas armadas*para volver a la vida civil. Este mismo año, con *la mayor crisis militar desde el final de la Guerra Fría* en curso, por primera vez en años, el Ejército de EEUU *no ha conseguido cumplir con las previsiones de alistamiento* y 15.000 plazas se han quedado vacantes.



Cuando estallan guerras, disminuyen los voluntarios, ocurre en todos los ejercitos del mundo, incluidos los enteramente profesionales.


----------



## Galiciaverde (10 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La invención de los científicos rusos ayudará a crear una nueva generación de chips optoelectrónicos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Caronte, muchísimas gracias por la aportación. Cuando leí tu mensaje me puse en contacto con dos personas pasándoles esta información y pidiéndoles su opinión. Una de ellas no aportó nada que yo considere interesante, la otra sí y es conocedora del tema. Intentaré transmitir lo que pillé de la charla, siendo yo lega en la materia.

En primer lugar se sorprendió. Dijo textualmente que si llegan a conseguir lo que tienen planteado sería un avance gigantesco, enorme. Realmente se sorprendió de que pretendan hacer algo así. A continuación adujo que hacerlo rentable sería casi imposible por las dificultades técnicas y puso un ejemplo básico: si de 100 chips que fabrican solo 2 funcionan correctamente, no compensa el gasto. 

También dijo o yo interpreté (que como no controlo del tema me puedo equivocar) que las empresas de occidente andan bastante desesperadas buscando ingenieros que controlen lo suficiente estas tecnologías para cear nuevas generaciones de chips y que incluso andan buscando ingenieros que, trabajando en chips, no son exactamente el perfil que necesitarían. Es decir, buscan ingenieros que puedan llegar a trabajar en estos proyectos y como no los encuentran andan buscando ingenieros que siendo entrenados puedan llegar a trabajar en ellos.

En ese momento me vino a la mente la idea de que las oleadas de ingenieros chinos e indios que llegaban a occidente buscando trabajo en las grandes tecnológicas ha frenado su flujo y ahora encuentran trabajo en sus países de origen. Y muchos que trabajaban en esto han vuelto a China o India. Seguro que siguen llegando nuevos a muchas de ellas dada la burrada de informáticos que salen de sus facultades, pero que posean conocimientos y preparación para entrar a trabajar en proyectos audaces como crear una nueva generación de chips, pues parece que escasean y se quedan / han vuelto a su país.

Es que este proyecto ruso parece que es picar alto. Muy alto.
también me dijo que intentaría enterarse mejor sobre este proyecto ruso, pero como es persona muy ocupada, puede tardar meses en responder algo al respecto. Si lo hace os contaré.

Es lo bueno de Burbuja, gente muy diferente, con formación y trabajos distintos escribiendo desde países muy distantes. Entre todos conseguimos una información interesante a pesar de la censura y desinformación reinante. El tecla-a tecla funciona (mientras nos dejen).


----------



## NS 4 (10 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como dice el refrán, lo cortés no quita lo valiente. Al igual que en muchos otros aspectos de la vida, siempre hay que mantener las formas. Pero en Occidente ya ni eso se respeta, se comportan como niñatos malcriados que se creen que están por encima del bien y del mal. Por eso no se cortan un pelo a la hora de hacer declaraciones, como si no fuera a tener consecuencias. Y las tiene, desde luego; todos han visto de qué pasta están hechos.



Pero ojo!!! Esa postura pueril, gansteril y faltona...se ha interpretado en el mundo diplomatico, siempre como una muestra de debilidad y nerviosismo.


----------



## NS 4 (10 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿El virus se ha atenuado? ¿de donde se saca semejante estupidez? el virus no inmuniza, es decir, el contagio se produce una y otra vez en personas ya contagiadas. Las vacunas no inmunizan, las personas vacunadas se contagian una y otra vez, ahora mismo en España hay miles de muertos que se ocultan en el apartado de "otras patologias", aparte de un millon de afectados por el COVID persistente con dolencias incapacitantes, oficialmente, o sea que habrá muchos mas. ¿se imagina ese mismo panorama en China? ¿los millones de afectados y de muertos que puede suponer esa política genocida? ¡Pero si están repitiendo los mantras de Pedro Sanchez!. Es un error catastrófico del que se van a arrepentir no tardando mucho. Dios ha dejado de montar al burro, ambos lo pagaran caro.



Que vais a ser memocratas por cojones!!!

Que parte no entiendes culteranoooo...???


----------



## NS 4 (10 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pues claro que se ha atenuado. Primero porque es lo que le suele pasar a las epidemias y después porque lo vemos en la vida diaria.



Pero sigue cosechando vidas...porque esta hecho, como toda gripe, para llevarse a los mas debiles...


----------



## terro6666 (10 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> El rabo es lo que te gusta a ti y la lefa otanica tambien, anda y tira pa'l campo a pastar, como se nota que no tienes ni como responder a la realidad sionazi



Pero que realidad zorra puton , la realidad es que los rusos llevan como 6 meses atacando Bakmut y no han conseguido entrar, pero para absorbe lefas rusa, es una victoria en toda regla, ves y mirate el retraso, no se cómo te dejan estar aún en Irlanda, debes de ser parte de un intercambio de anormales porque si no no lo entiendo m


----------



## bigplac (10 Dic 2022)

El virus no se ha atenuado una mierda, simplemente que los que iban a morir ya han muerto en occidente. Cuando mate a 3 millones de chinos también se atenuara

Visto lo visto al final tenía razón Boris Johnson, que corra libre, mate a 200k ingleses y asunto arreglado

La viruela también se atenuó en América



Satori dijo:


> Pues claro que se ha atenuado. Primero porque es lo que le suele pasar a las epidemias y después porque lo vemos en la vida diaria.


----------



## Como El Agua (10 Dic 2022)

Operación del ejército ruso cerca de Kherson: la isla de importancia estratégica fue tomada por la infantería ártica, fuerzas especiales y "leopardos"
▪Un representante de Zelensky Arestovich anunció inesperadamente que los rusos en la desembocadura del Dnieper desembarcaron tropas en la Isla Gran Potemkin, estratégicamente importante (en realidad controla la desembocadura del Dnieper y está ubicada justo al lado de Kherson).
▪"Aterrizaron allí su unidad combinada, fuerzas especiales" mobikov "y brigadas, y están felizmente tratando de controlar la desembocadura del Dnieper", dijo Arestovich.
▪El propagandista ucraniano Mashovets aclara que la isla fue ocupada por las fuerzas de la brigada de fusileros motorizados 80 (cuerpo de ejército 14 de la Flota del Norte), el regimiento separado 25 de las fuerzas especiales GRU y una compañía de la unidad BARS (reservistas voluntarios rusos) .
▪El desembarco tuvo lugar en la costa sur de la isla desde el lado de Belogrudovo controlado por Rusia. Ahora este grupo ocupa la parte sur y sureste de la isla, realizando un reconocimiento al lago Zakitnoye en el extremo este. Los soldados avanzan más a lo largo de la isla hasta llegar a la costa norte.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra por la energía algunos siguen sin enterarse muy bien de que va esto…pero es evidente que se cae el nivel de vida en occidente por falta de energía…los suministradores cada vez son más descarados para no venderla aquí…


----------



## kelden (10 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tan viejo y no te enteras. Tú debes ser de los que aplaudían a las 8pm agradeciendo al PSOE el confinamiento ilegal. Ahora lo podrás hacer con más ganas sabiendo que será legal todo lo que te metan por el culo.



No ... yo soy de los que piensan que para evitar una enfermedad infecciosa lo mejor es estar con la menor cantidad posible de gente que te la pueda contagiar o a la que puedas contagiar tu. De toda la vida se llevan haciendo así las cosas. Hace miles de años que nos dimos cuenta de que algunas enfermedades se contagian y se lleva actuando en consecuencia desde entonces.

Luego estais los echaos p'alante que lo mismo os da arre que so o los magufos que veis conspiraciones en cualquier sitio.

Por cierto .... los que declararon anticonstitucional el confinamiento no tuvieron un pleno presencial del constitucional en toda la pandemia .... Casi dos años sin reunirse en persona .....


----------



## arriondas (10 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pero ojo!!! Esa postura pueril, gansteril y faltona...se ha interpretado en el mundo diplomatico, siempre como una muestra de debilidad y nerviosismo.



Así es. En occidente andan nerviosos, porque las cosas no están saliendo como ellos querían. Esa forma de comportarse muchas veces es utilizada como una máscara, para ocultar lo que hay detrás.


----------



## terro6666 (10 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿El virus se ha atenuado? ¿de donde se saca semejante estupidez? el virus no inmuniza, es decir, el contagio se produce una y otra vez en personas ya contagiadas. Las vacunas no inmunizan, las personas vacunadas se contagian una y otra vez, ahora mismo en España hay miles de muertos que se ocultan en el apartado de "otras patologias", aparte de un millon de afectados por el COVID persistente con dolencias incapacitantes, oficialmente, o sea que habrá muchos mas. ¿se imagina ese mismo panorama en China? ¿los millones de afectados y de muertos que puede suponer esa política genocida? ¡Pero si están repitiendo los mantras de Pedro Sanchez!. Es un error catastrófico del que se van a arrepentir no tardando mucho. Dios ha dejado de montar al burro, ambos lo pagaran caro.



Esos del COVID persistente el 80% caraduras buscando paguita ad eternum


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿El virus se ha atenuado? ¿de donde se saca semejante estupidez? el virus no inmuniza, es decir, el contagio se produce una y otra vez en personas ya contagiadas. Las vacunas no inmunizan, las personas vacunadas se contagian una y otra vez, ahora mismo en España hay miles de muertos que se ocultan en el apartado de "otras patologias", aparte de un millon de afectados por el COVID persistente con dolencias incapacitantes, oficialmente, o sea que habrá muchos mas. ¿se imagina ese mismo panorama en China? ¿los millones de afectados y de muertos que puede suponer esa política genocida? ¡Pero si están repitiendo los mantras de Pedro Sanchez!. Es un error catastrófico del que se van a arrepentir no tardando mucho. Dios ha dejado de montar al burro, ambos lo pagaran caro.



Han muerto abuelos a montones en las primeras oleadas, ahora no ocurre. Te hablo de padres de conocidos, no de cuentos oficiales. ¿ puede ser que los más debiles ya hayan caido ? Puede, pero es que biologicamente los virus respiratorios que son muy mutables tienden a convivir con el huesped , es lo lógico y natural.

Entre gente más joven , ahora es raro ver casos chungos. No creo que sea la vacuna porque los de Corea del Norte estan sin vacunar, han tenido pese a todas sus precauciones una oleada y los muertos han sido minimos. ¿ mienten ? Con lo que gusta aquí meterles mierda, habran estado siguiendo con todos los medios los cementerior, clinicas, crematorios etc... y no han visto nada a lo que sacar punta.

Así que si, por mi propia lógica y basandome en los datos que tengo, creo que se ha hecho menos dañino. Ojo que no soy medico ni aproximado me dedico a otras cosas. En esto hablo desde la barra del bar. De todas formas los chinos no pueden competir con una mano a la espalda por miedo al virus. Si no cierras totalmente el pais entra, incluso cerrandolo como los coreanos puedes tener una oleada. No pueden cerrar todo por siempre. Otra cosa son mascarillas, o ciertas restricciones, pero cerrar ciudades enteras, las factorias completas...es poco viable a largo plazo.


----------



## kelden (10 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿El virus se ha atenuado? ¿de donde se saca semejante estupidez? el virus no inmuniza, es decir, el contagio se produce una y otra vez en personas ya contagiadas. Las vacunas no inmunizan, las personas vacunadas se contagian una y otra vez, ahora mismo en España hay miles de muertos que se ocultan en el apartado de "otras patologias", aparte de un millon de afectados por el COVID persistente con dolencias incapacitantes, oficialmente, o sea que habrá muchos mas. ¿se imagina ese mismo panorama en China? ¿los millones de afectados y de muertos que puede suponer esa política genocida? ¡Pero si están repitiendo los mantras de Pedro Sanchez!. Es un error catastrófico del que se van a arrepentir no tardando mucho. Dios ha dejado de montar al burro, ambos lo pagaran caro.



Pillar una enfermedad vírica, cualquiera, no evita que te vuelvas a contagiar en el futuro. Ni vacunarte. Biología básica. Más que biología, perogrullo. Si tu has pillao la gripe 20 veces o te has vacunao 32 y yo, con gripe, te estornudo en la cara, te voy a traspasar millones de virus si o si. Lo que hace haberte vacunado o haber pasado la enfermedad antes es que tu cuerpo tenga la receta preparada para combatir con eficacia la mierda que te acabo de escupir en la jeta. Y como cada persona es un mundo la gravedad del contagio puede ir de cero a muerto.

Cuando un virus, o cualquier enfermedad, te pilla sin experiencia previa de ella la carnicería suele ser grande. Que les preguntes a los indios americanos su experiencia con las enfermedades europeas.


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los rusos necesitan lanzar una ofensiva general con todo lo que tienen, si reclutan un millon de soldados, pues un millon, que les sale mal y solo llegan al rio Dnieper y ocupan solo media Ucrania, lanzan una nuke tactica sobre Leopolis y la hacen desaparecer, al dia siguiente mesa de negociaciones, alto el fuego y la paz.



No les haria ni falta, pueden partir el pais en 2, y dedicarse a destruir lo que intente cruzar, lo tienen a huevo por la geografia, lo que salva a los de Kiev y a la OTAN es la cupula rusa que igual que creia que los acuerdos de Minsk eran una salida, ahora esperan no hacer pupa para que occidente les tienda "otra mano" son criminalmente idiotas o criminalmente corruptos o una mezcla de ambas.

No van a ganar una mierda, les dejan sacar las exportaciones, no atacan cosas clave etc... Estan jugando a aburrir a los anglos....lo que es otra muestra de estupidez. Los anglos tardaron 20 años en tumbar a Sadam porque un dia les escupio en la cara y les dejo como idiotas. Otros tantos en destruir Yugoslavia porque les molestaba un estado semisocialista viable. No se aburren nunca, es un trabajo , cobran por hacerlo y se pasan los proyectos de administración en administración. Es a muerte, y no van a darle salida. El tonto es Putin.


----------



## Kron II (10 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Caronte, muchísimas gracias por la aportación. Cuando leí tu mensaje me puse en contacto con dos personas pasándoles esta información y pidiéndoles su opinión. Una de ellas no aportó nada que yo considere interesante, la otra sí y es conocedora del tema. Intentaré transmitir lo que pillé de la charla, siendo yo lega en la materia.
> 
> En primer lugar se sorprendió. Dijo textualmente que si llegan a conseguir lo que tienen planteado sería un avance gigantesco, enorme. Realmente se sorprendió de que pretendan hacer algo así. A continuación adujo que hacerlo rentable sería casi imposible por las dificultades técnicas y puso un ejemplo básico: si de 100 chips que fabrican solo 2 funcionan correctamente, no compensa el gasto.
> 
> ...



Rusia tiene avances magníficos en ciencia y este es clave en el futuro de los microprocesadores, me explico. Debido a que se adentrarían en las leyes de la física cuántica, el límite de reducción de tamaño de fabricación de los microprocesadores actuales se encuentra en torno a los 2 nm. Podría haber avances que permitan hacerlos algo más pequeños, pero vamos a tomar como referencia esa medida.

Los procesadores cuánticos pueden ser un gran avance en un futuro todavía lejano, pero nadie sabe si es posible eliminar el "ruido" que los hace todavía inviables y si puede existir una estandarización en su diseño y fabricación, ya que todos los prototipos actuales están basados en distintos materiales y arquitecturas.

Con ello, una de las soluciones que se están barajando es crear procesadores con dados apilados unos encima de otros. Es decir, una unidad contendría varios procesadores apilados. Problema importante: la reducción progresiva del tamaño de los microprocesadores es eficiente porque permite que se reduzca la distancia entre los buses y los distintos componentes del microprocesador (realmente se denominan SoCs), por lo que la transmisión de datos es más eficiente y genera menos cuellos de botella cuanto más pequeño es el microprocesador, a parte de generar menos calor y consumir menos energía, una vez superados ciertos problemas de estabilización que conlleva la reducción de su tamaño. Para crear procesadores apilados que sean eficientes, y no simplemente un sistema multiprocesador, se tiene que mejorar tanto la capacidad de transmisión de los buses y la velocidad a la cual pueden transmitir datos, ya que un paquete de datos debería recorrer una mayor distancia para viajar de un microprocesador a otro que la que debe recorrer otro paquete de datos que viajase entre los distintos componentes de un microprocesador. Ahora pensad que la tecnología de Rusia podría solucionar este problema y unidlo con los grandes avances de China en la arquitectura RISC-V (sobre la cual descubrió amargamente EE.UU. no hace mucho que tienen prototipos de 5 nm totalmente funcionales). Todo lo que podáis escuchar sobre la premura de EE.UU. por obstaculizar el avance de china en microprocesadores ya sabéis el porqué.


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No les haria ni falta, pueden partir el pais en 2, y dedicarse a destruir lo que intente cruzar, lo tienen a huevo por la geografia, lo que salva a los de Kiev y a la OTAN es la cupula rusa que igual que creia que los acuerdos de Minsk era una salida, ahora esperan no hacer pupa para que occidente les tienda "otra mano" son criminamente idiotas o criminalmente corruptos o una mezcla de ambas.



A día de hoy ¿ cómo pueden partir el país en dos, por la orilla del Dnieper?. ¿Tienen capacidad?. Al inicio podían no sé si haber hecho, pero sí intentarlo, un avance paralelo a la frontera polaca. Con éxito esto hubiera sido un game over para OTAN-Ucrania. ¿Pero hoy en día?. Bastante tienen con no retroceder más al ladito de la frontera rusa.


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> La portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, denunció este viernes que la excanciller de Alemania, Angela Merkel, mintió sobre las intenciones de Occidente de cumplir los Acuerdos de Minsk.
> 
> La alta funcionaria citó varias declaraciones de Merkel en los últimos ocho años. En 2015, la excanciller alemana afirmó que "si se violan gravemente los Acuerdos de Minsk, los dirigentes europeos y la Comisión Europea están dispuestos a preparar e imponer nuevas sanciones".
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver , ahora saltan con eso ?, Lo de Minsk fue una tomadura de pelo para ganar 8 años , hasta un niño de teta lo ve, son criminales, sin mentirosos y trileros 
Lo grave es que Putiniano ordenará parar a las repúblicas cuando estaban machacando a los nazis, que no entrarán en Ucrania sabiendo que podrían barrerla y cambiar el gobierno Otanico etc etc como pasó en Crimea sin pegsr un tiro.
Pero claro los oligarcas tenían lis yates, las cuentas, las mansiones, los negocios en occidente y eso era lo primero no el pueblo ruso de Ucrania que ha tenido que seguir 8 años aguantando los bombardeos, las torturas, la represión etc etc .
Encima entran tarde y con el freno de mano.


----------



## Yomateix (10 Dic 2022)

La prensa (y es prensa Española) ya no sabe como justificar el que Biden haya intercambiado a una jugadora que llevaba marihuana por una persona a la que acusaron de traficante, en lugar de insistir con el marine o no hacer el cambio de prisioneros. Hay que aplaudir dicho intercambio de prisioneros, gran jugada de Biden.....salvo claro, que no seas una persona de buen corazón  Una jugadora que no puede estar ni unos días sin drogarse y que va a otro país con marihuana, apela al patriotismo y todas las personas de buen corazón se alegran de que un traficante esté libre para que ella no tenga que cumplir las mismas leyes que otra persona que hubiese hecho lo mismo y no perteneciese a un colectivo y fuese además de EEUU. Ahí está el periodista Español, nueve meses detenido sin una sola prueba....parece que esto sin embargo hay que aplaudirlo (ya que a pocos parece importar) pese a que no haya cometido ningún delito ni llevase drogas.

El pobre marine no apela al patriotismo de igual modo (no es serio) pero el pobre no es una mujer negra gay....lo tiene jodido para que cuente lo suficiente para los políticos. Total esta jugadora ya llevaba 9 meses por drogas....el "solo" cuatro años y el fué detenido por espiar para su país....igual de patriotas si.

*Jugada de alto riesgo de Biden por la liberación del "mercader de la muerte"*

" Su liberación, el abrazo con su familia, es un motivo de festejo para los estadounidenses en general, y más siendo una persona de amplio radar emocional, que apela *al patriotismo*, al mundo del deporte, a los afromericanos, al colectivo LGBTQ *y a cualquiera de buen corazón.*"

" El estatus de Griner como una mujer negra abiertamente gay, su prominencia en el baloncesto femenino....."


----------



## arriondas (10 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> La prensa (y es prensa Española) ya no sabe como justificar el que Biden haya intercambiado a una jugadora que llevaba marihuana por una persona a la que acusaron de traficante, en lugar de insistir con el marine o no hacer el cambio de prisioneros. Hay que aplaudir dicho intercambio de prisioneros, gran jugada de Biden.....salvo claro, que no seas una persona de buen corazón
> 
> *Jugada de alto riesgo de Biden por la liberación del "mercader de la muerte"*
> 
> " Su liberación, el abrazo con su familia, es un motivo de festejo para los estadounidenses en general, y más siendo una persona de amplio radar emocional, que apela al patriotismo, al mundo del deporte, a los afromericanos, al colectivo LGBTQ *y a cualquiera de buen corazón.*"



El blanqueamiento que les están haciendo a Biden alcanza niveles realmente obscenos, deja a los periodistas a la altura de la mierda.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Excepto para los adoradores del gran líder nadie se cree que no supiera que no iban a cumplir Minsk pero había otras prioridades , la riqueza de los oligarcas por ej., Querer seguir los negocios con occidente, que los dejarán estar en su club etc etc de todas formas si es verdad lo que dice es que es tonto perdido porque vamos varios foreros detrás de un teclado lo dijimos aquí en 2014, si un presidente de Rusia con el segundo servicio secreto más potente del mundo se deja engañar de esa manera que Dios ampare a los rusos.


----------



## VittorioValencia (10 Dic 2022)

Resumen: La guerra esta ordenada por los grandes fondos de inversion globalistas, que buscan gobernar el planeta. Van por todos los recursos energeticos y alli esta elconflicto. Rusia y China intentan un cierto soberanismo nacional, esa es la disputa. La entrevista esta centrada en Venezuela y sus recursos, pero emerge la situacion geopolitica. Muy interesante.


----------



## Yomateix (10 Dic 2022)

*Rusia dona más de 340 toneladas de harina a Nicaragua para alimentar estudiantes*

El Gobierno de Rusia ha donado hoy a Nicaragua 348,5 toneladas métricas de harina, que serán destinadas al programa “Merienda Escolar 2023”, según ha informado el Ejecutivo nicaragüense.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Vamos a ver , ahora saltan con eso ?, Lo de Minsk fue una tomadura de pelo para ganar 8 años , hasta un niño de teta lo ve, son criminales, sin mentirosos y trileros
> Lo grave es que Putiniano ordenará parar a las repúblicas cuando estaban machacando a los nazis, que no entrarán en Ucrania sabiendo que podrían barrerla y cambiar el gobierno Otanico etc etc como pasó en Crimea sin parar un tiro.
> Pero claro los oligarcas tenían lis yates, las cuentas, las mansiones, los negocios en occidente y eso era lo primero no el pueblo ruso de Ucrania que ha tenido que seguir 8 años aguantando los bombardeos, las torturas, la represión etc etc .
> Encima entran tarde y con el freno de mano.



Creo que si alguna razón había para no pegar duro se ha disipado.

Si ahora no aprietan ahora, es que hay alguna razón de fuerza mayor que solo el Kremlin sabe...


----------



## Impresionante (10 Dic 2022)

La Policía alemana evacua un centro comercial en Dresde por una toma de rehenes

La Policía de Alemana ha confirmado la evacuación de un centro comercial en la ciudad de Drede (este) tras confirmarse la toma de rehenes por parte de unos asaltantes. Según han detallado las autoridades de seguridad, se trata del centro comercial de Altmarkt-Galerie, en el centro de la ciudad. También se están despejando las zonas aledañas y se ha cerrado el mercado navideño Striezelmarkt. Sin embargo, la Policía no ha confirmado por el momento informaciones aparecidas en medios ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero que realidad zorra puton , la realidad es que los rusos llevan como 6 meses atacando Bakmut y no han conseguido entrar, pero para absorbe lefas rusa, es una victoria en toda regla, ves y mirate el retraso, no se cómo te dejan estar aún en Irlanda, debes de ser parte de un intercambio de anormales porque si no no lo entiendo m



la realidad es la que es que están mandando todas tus ratas a ese lugar y ni han avanzado en ningun frente, el retraso tus muertos y los del cementerio nazi que cada dia es mas grande
Una pregunta imbecil, será de esto de lo que se quejan tus nenazas nanzis? no me extrana nada que vayan en patinete y no avancen
i.aiestaran on Twitter: "Voluntario británico al servicio del ejército de Zelenski reconoce que están desapareciendo camiones enteros de ayuda militar, debido a la corrupción extendida en Ucrania." / Twitter

y andando tambien, mira cómo lloran estos hijosdeputa como tu
Lorena on Twitter: "Primer video evidencia que la brigada 93 ukro se retiró de Soledar, denuncian que caminan 7 km a pie en el video. https://t.co/ndH7GZOGPa" / Twitter

mas ratas nazis muertas, un yankie menos
Lorena on Twitter: "Se supo acerca de otro mercenario estadounidense Clayton Hightower eliminado por tropas rusas cerca de Artemovsk (Bakhmut). El ataúd con su cuerpo y los cadáveres de los ya conocidos mercenarios polacos Janusz Sheremet y Krzysztof Tiefel fue preparado para la despedida hoy https://t.co/o7wimP7SXl" / Twitter


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

❗El ejército ruso continúa avanzando cerca de Krasny Liman

Así lo informa el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.

▪Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas continúan irrumpiendo en la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al sur de Donetsk.

▪El ejército ruso destruyó dos grupos de saboteadores ucranianos cerca del pueblo de Vladimirovka.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron realizar contraataques al sur de Donetsk, en la zona de Krasny Liman y Kupyansk.

▪Los resultados de estos intentos son la pérdida de 130 militares del ejército ucraniano.

▪Las tropas rusas destruyeron el radar estadounidense AN/TPQ-36 y los vehículos Grad MLRS en posiciones de tiro en la RPD.

@anna_noticias


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Este tío es pesimista pero aún así la cosa no pinta demasiado bien.
Y los mobilizados para cuando ?
Hoy no, mañaanaaaa !!!!!



Ígor Strelkov:

Brevemente sobre la situación en el frente.

Calma a lo largo de los tramos inferiores del Dnieper. Ambos bandos fueron retirados a la retaguardia o transferidos a otros sectores de las fuerzas que previamente se habían opuesto en la cabeza de puente de Kherson. El frente está cubierto por puestos de avanzada y puestos de avanzada. Nuestras tropas no son capaces de avanzar aquí por una serie de razones, el enemigo no lo hará o se está preparando para un ataque inesperado como parte del "lanzamiento a Crimea", pero hasta ahora no lo muestra.

Frente Zaporozhye: la inteligencia rusa reveló el movimiento de grandes fuerzas mecanizadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca del frente y condujo a ataques masivos de artillería en posiciones enemigas y áreas cercanas a la retaguardia en la región de Gulyai-Pole - Orekhov. El frente sigue siendo la dirección más peligrosa en términos de la posibilidad de una ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Berdyansk y más allá de los istmos de Crimea.

En el frente de Donetsk, una picadora de carne lenta continúa en el área de Uglegorsk, Maryinka, Avdiivka. El enemigo comenzó a demoler metódicamente Donetsk con artillería. Al norte, Wagner continúa golpeando su frente contra las fortificaciones de ukrov en la región de Artemovsk, logrando éxitos tácticos menores. Hay grandes pérdidas en ambos lados, pero prácticamente no hay posibilidades de un avance del frente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En el norte de la LPR, el enemigo ataca periódicamente y tiene éxitos tácticos menores en el área de la carretera R-66 (Kremennaya-Svatovo) y en la región de Svatovo. La dirección es secundaria, pero no se descartan ataques enemigos con objetivos más decisivos que la mejora táctica de posiciones.

En general, no hay cambios en la parte delantera. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han dado la iniciativa al enemigo y se están preparando para la defensa pasiva.


----------



## alexforum (10 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Vamos a ver...Rusia estaba obligada a defender a los rusos etnicos de Ucrania...faltaria mas.
> 
> A parte de esa obviedad, las guerras no se declaran inmediatamente, sin mediar la diplomacia, la busqueda de un acuerdo posible...porque a la postre, la guerra es lo que queda, cuando la politica fracasa.
> 
> ...



Los acuerdos de Minsk fueron para ganar tiempo. Y yo digo:

Si se alcanza La Paz en esta guerra alguien piensa que será definitiva? También será para ganar tiempo.
La guerra terminará con la aniquilación total de alguno de los dos bloques.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Dic 2022)

....


Galiciaverde dijo:


> Caronte, muchísimas gracias por la aportación. Cuando leí tu mensaje me puse en contacto con dos personas pasándoles esta información y pidiéndoles su opinión. Una de ellas no aportó nada que yo considere interesante, la otra sí y es conocedora del tema. Intentaré transmitir lo que pillé de la charla, siendo yo lega en la materia.
> 
> En primer lugar se sorprendió. Dijo textualmente que si llegan a conseguir lo que tienen planteado sería un avance gigantesco, enorme. Realmente se sorprendió de que pretendan hacer algo así. A continuación adujo que hacerlo rentable sería casi imposible por las dificultades técnicas y puso un ejemplo básico: si de 100 chips que fabrican solo 2 funcionan correctamente, no compensa el gasto.
> 
> ...



Para crear esos chips no se necesitan informáticos, sino físicos de estado solido y hay muy pocos.





Física del estado sólido - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Otro campo en el que sobresalen los fisicos de estado solido es en las soldaduras, el mayor grado de soldador solo se concede a los físicos, es curioso pero es así, están por encima de los ingenieros que necesitan unos 2 años de capacitación para alcanzar su grado


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

*El Pentágono da luz verde a Ucrania para ataques con drones dentro de Rusia.











Pentagon gives Ukraine green light for drone strikes inside Russia


The Pentagon has given a tacit endorsement of Ukraine’s long-range attacks on targets inside Russia after President Putin’s multiple missile strikes against K




www.thetimes.co.uk




*


----------



## kelden (10 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A día de hoy ¿ cómo pueden partir el país en dos, por la orilla del Dnieper?. ¿Tienen capacidad?. Al inicio podían no sé si haber hecho, pero sí intentarlo, un avance paralelo a la frontera polaca. Con éxito esto hubiera sido un game over para OTAN-Ucrania. ¿Pero hoy en día?. Bastante tienen con no retroceder más al ladito de la frontera rusa.



Acaso han perdido medio ejército y se han quedado sin tanques, misiles, aviones, etc...etc...? Lo que podían haber hecho el día 1 lo pueden hacer el 300. No ha cambiado nada. Lo que le da la OTAN a Ucrania no sirve para parar un ataque serio con todo el ejército ruso involucrado, sirve para retrasar a un ejército de voluntarios y mercenarios a medio gas.


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ALEMANIA Y FRANCIA DEBERÍAN PAGAR COMPENSACIONES AL DONBÁS TRAS LAS CONFESIONES DE MERKEL SOBRE MENTIRAS Y TRAMPAS POR LOS ACUERDOS DE MINSK.
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 10 DEC, 08:08
> ...





*El incumplimiento planificado de antemano de las obligaciones asumidas como resultado 
de la firma de un acuerdo internacional no es sólo una pérdida de confianza, sino también 
un crimen por el que los firmantes de los acuerdos de Minsk -Merkel, Hollande y Poroshenko- 
deben responder.*
Christopher Black

Así debiera ser...pero solo las armas ganadoras pueden imponerlo. Así que, de momento,
esperar hasta ver.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

*La entrega del Nobel de la Paz, una ceremonia reivindicativa en defensa de Ucrania.*
El *trío ruso, bielorruso y ucraniano* premiado con el *Nobel de la Paz* recogerá el prestigioso galardón el sábado en Oslo (Noruega), en una ceremonia marcada por su carácter reivindicativo contra la invasión de Moscú sobre el país vecino.

El Nobel de la Paz aportará reconocimiento al militante bielorruso *Ales Bialiatski*, a la organización rusa *Memorial *y al *Centro para las Libertades Civiles* (CCL) de *Ucrania*.

Lo hará en un momento difícil para los tres: el *militante bielorruso se encuentra en prisión*, Memorial fue *ilegalizada el año pasado* y la organización ucraniana opera en medio de un país en guerra.

A pesar de ello, ninguno de los representantes de los tres premiados flaquea en su lucha contra el gobierno ruso de *Vladimir Putin* y el bielorruso de *Alexander Lukashenko*.

"Putin solo parará cuando lo paremos", aseguró el viernes la responsable de la organización ucraniana, Oleksandra Matviichuk, durante una rueda de prensa en el Instituto Nobel.


----------



## Papo de luz (10 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, conmocionadas por la persecución del régimen de Zelensky a la ortodoxia y con llamamientos sin precedentes desde la línea del frente
> Cada vez más soldados ucranianos dicen que no entienden por qué deben luchar si las autoridades están usurpando lo más sagrado
> 
> 
> ...



No hay mucho que entender. Estan luchando por los intereses anglojudios con todo lo que eso implica.


----------



## dabuti (10 Dic 2022)

Muere en Qatar periodista deportivo gringo pro LGTB.









Muere en Qatar el periodista Grant Wahl a los 48 años mientras cubría el Mundial


Wahl saltó a los titulares a principios del torneo cuando fue detenido por el personal de seguridad del estadio Ahmad bin Ali de Qatar por llevar una camiseta LGTBI




www.eldiario.es


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> 24 años jonathan
> 52 felipe
> 56 Ramón
> 
> ...



Somos los mismos españoles de hace 500 años, los mismos genes, aunque intenten contaminar la raza hispana.


----------



## John Nash (10 Dic 2022)

Joder me lo he tragado entero con el mismo dolor y abnegación que cuando te sacan una muela. Las explicaciones sobre la inflación de un nivel digno del analfabeto taliban de alfonbrass. Ninguna reflexión sobre lo que está sucediendo con las sanciones a Rusia es superior a la del forero medio de este hilo. Es la demostración de que la obtención de un doctorado en esta monarquía bananera está sujeta a escribir un panfleto mediocre contra Marx sin apenas análisis.
Y así nos va. En fin, nada nuevo. Se aprovecha del analfabetismo económico general metiendo algo de jerga de iniciados que le hacen pasar por un docto.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

*Australia anuncia sanciones contra Rusia e Irán por la guerra en Ucrania.*
El gobierno de *Australia* anunció este sábado una nueva ronda de *sanciones selectivas contra personas y entidades de Rusia e Irán* por vulnerar los derechos humanos y sus vínculos con la *guerra en Ucrania*.

La ministra de Exteriores, *Penny Wong*, precisó en un comunicado que se impondrán *sanciones económicas contra tres personas iraníes y una empresa* involucrada en el suministro de drones a Rusia para su uso contra *Ucrania*, donde se han utilizado para atacar a civiles e infraestructura crítica.

"El suministro de drones a Rusia es una *prueba del papel que juega Irán en la desestabilización de la seguridad mundial*. Esta lista destaca que aquellos que brinden apoyo material a Rusia enfrentarán consecuencias", remarca Wong.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Creo que si alguna razón había para no pegar duro se ha disipado.
> 
> Si ahora no aprietan ahora, es que hay alguna razón de fuerza mayor que solo el Kremlin sabe...



Pues lo que vemos es que están poniendo trincheras en el norte de Crimea, no lo veo mal, toda precaución es poca pero cansa ya no ver ni una clara acción ofensiva rusa más masiva y el hecho de que los movilizados no estén ya todos en el frente con lo necesarios que son pues no se.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Somos los mismos españoles de hace 500 años, los mismos genes, aunque intenten contaminar la raza hispana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287230
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287232



Usted ha visto las encuestas? , Ni un 20 % de la población estaría dispuesta a defender el país de una agresión.
Haga la misma encuesta en Marruecos y verá la diferencia.
España está acabada, el régimen del 78 se lo ha currado bien.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Dic 2022)

spetsnazis al churrasco...


----------



## ALCOY (10 Dic 2022)

esto es de ahora:


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Usted ha visto las encuestas? , Ni un 20 % de la población estaría dispuesta a defender el país de una agresión.
> Haga la misma encuesta en Marruecos y verá la diferencia.
> España está acabada, el régimen del 78 se lo ha currado bien.



Esa misma estadistica se podria aplicar a los ucranianos antes de la guerra y ahora estan todos en el frente !!!.

PD- El patriotismo y el ardor guerrero tambien se puede aprender.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Dic 2022)

los GEOS españoles contra la puta rata apestosa de Putin:


----------



## El_Suave (10 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pues claro que se ha atenuado. Primero porque es lo que le suele pasar a las epidemias y después porque lo vemos en la vida diaria.



O sea que antes veías al virus y ahora ya no lo ves.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Usted ha visto las encuestas? , Ni un 20 % de la población estaría dispuesta a defender el país de una agresión.
> Haga la misma encuesta en Marruecos y verá la diferencia.
> España está acabada, el régimen del 78 se lo ha currado bien.



Esto ya se ha comentado en alguna ocasión, pero ¿Que país habría que defender? El país en que hay campañas como el violador eres tú, donde si eres un hombre hetero y blanco cada vez tienes menos derechos, donde la "justicia" pone penas muy diferentes para casos similares dependiendo de quien cometa el delito. Donde te pueden condenar sin pruebas claras porque tu palabra importe cada vez menos por tu género (discriminación positiva lo llaman ahora....la discriminación nunca es positiva) Un pais donde se crean puestos específicos para mujeres o inmigrantes (y ayudas para las empresas que lo realizan).....pero que si ofrecieses ese puesto para un hombre o para un Español esa empresa sería duramente multada y/o cerrada porque discriminar es algo horrible....salvo que lo hagas si esa persona es hombre y Español. Hace poco, noticia sobre el sepe y los puestos de trabajo como prioridad con alegar ser gay o lesbiana....si eres heterosexual y además eres Español (no entras en ningún colectivo pues) olvidate, estás el último de la lista.

A la hora de ir a una guerra las mujeres exentas....salvo que quieran ir (como en la mili, que si podían ir....si querían y cobrando) Y dile a alguien de otro país que tiene que ir obligatoriamente a defender España por mucho que le hayan dado la nacionalidad, que veremos lo que hace. Los hombres ninguneados deberían ir encantados los primeros. ¿Como van a querer ir a defender el país viendo el futuro que le espera? Mientras eso si, los políticos que nos llevan a una posible guerra, ni ellos ni sus familias cogerían un arma. Pero tu tienes que ir a defenderlos para que los ricos sean cada vez más ricos y los pobres más pobres y tu cada año que pase tienes menos derechos si no perteneces a ninguno de esos colectivos.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

El Museo Estatal de Bellas Artes Pushkin en Moscú está en llamas.


----------



## kelden (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Usted ha visto las encuestas? , *Ni un 20 % de la población estaría dispuesta a defender el país de una agresión.
> Haga la misma encuesta en Marruecos y verá la diferencia.*
> España está acabada, el régimen del 78 se lo ha currado bien.



Igual que aquí, probablemente menos, dado que su régimen los trata peor que el nuestro a nosotros. La gente no es tonta. Evidentemente, llegado el caso y como nosotros, irían la mayoría bajo amenaza de larga prisión o fusilamiento. Esa chorrada de la patria solo se la creen cuatro despistaos.

Vamos a ver ... quién con dos dedos de frente va a ir a matarse por el cortijo de Floren y la Botina o el de Mohamed? Esto ya lo vieron los yankis en Vietnam y para evitarse problemas profesionalizaron totalmente el ejército, que es lo que tendrán que hacer los rusos si quieren conservar y ampliar su area de influencia sin estar pendientes de la opinión pública.


----------



## ALCOY (10 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Museo Estatal de Bellas Artes Pushkin en Moscú está en llamas.







y Putinerón tocando la lira...


----------



## ALCOY (10 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> profesionalizaron totalmente el ejército, que es lo que tendrán que hacer los rusos si quieren conservar y ampliar su area de influencia.





lamentablemente no hay dinero...
en Moscú hay un gobierno autócrata (evolucionado a autoritario-tiránico)) de mafiosos que se lo gastan todo en mansiones, yates y putas...
no se defiende a la madre patria, sino a unos ladrones hijo putas...


----------



## bigplac (10 Dic 2022)

Sin negar que tenga razón el 80% son carne de telediario. Una semana de telediario diciendo que lo más de lo más es morir por España y hasta los lazis contestan que si
Esas encuestas no valen nada

Si usa decide hasta el último español pues todos a la picadora



crocodile dijo:


> Usted ha visto las encuestas? , Ni un 20 % de la población estaría dispuesta a defender el país de una agresión.
> Haga la misma encuesta en Marruecos y verá la diferencia.
> España está acabada, el régimen del 78 se lo ha currado bien.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

*"En Rusia huyen soldados, EEUU no encuentra reclutas y Europa tiene mini-ejércitos"*

Minidocumental realizado para _El Confidencial_ donde se describen las dificultades de todos los ejércitos actuales para reclutar soldados. Incluye Rusia pero se centra en los países occidentales. Se menciona el papel de los recortes tras la Guerra Fría, las razones en el descenso de contrataciones, como las poco atractivas condiciones para aceptar ser soldado, y la vuelta a la idea de tener servicio militar obligatorio en muchos países de Europa. La Guerra en Ucrania ha revelado muchas carencias y dificultades de nuestros ejércitos.


----------



## kelden (10 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> lamentablemente no hay dinero...
> en Moscú hay un gobierno autócrata (evolucionado a autoritario-tiránico)) de mafiosos que se lo gastan todo en mansiones, yates y putas...
> *no se defiende a la madre patria, sino a unos ladrones hijo putas...*




Pues como en el 99'9 % de los paises del mundo, España incluida.


----------



## Salamandra (10 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Igual que aquí, probablemente menos, dado que su régimen los trata peor que el nuestro a nosotros. La gente no es tonta. Evidentemente, llegado el caso y como nosotros, irían la mayoría bajo amenaza de larga prisión o fusilamiento. Esa chorrada de la patria solo se la creen cuatro despistaos.
> 
> Vamos a ver ... quién con dos dedos de frente va a ir a matarse por el cortijo de Floren y la Botina o el de Mohamed? Esto ya lo vieron los yankis en Vietnam y para evitarse problemas profesionalizaron totalmente el ejército, que es lo que tendrán que hacer los rusos si quieren conservar y ampliar su area de influencia.



Antes de la guerra, Putin en una entrevista dijo que todos los ejércitos iban a una profesionalización y que verían reducidos sus efectivos. También se quejaba que la escalada armamentística de occidente les empujaba a invertir otro tanto y que éso era una sangría de recursos por ambos lados.

No hace falta ser muy vivo para verlo. Hoy el soldado no sólo necesita tener puntería y saber estrategia, necesita manejar equipos complejos y cada vez va a costar más esa preparación. Quizás mañana deba saber informática para perfeccionar lo que el programa informático le propone y se puede ir olvidando bastante de disparar, quien sabe.

Aún así, el mayor amigo de los ejércitos es la miseria. Basta pagar más que a sus vecinos a los militares para que haya ambiciosos que encuentren muy ética la guerra para salvar a su país. Cuanto más bajasea la renta de tus vecinos más barato sale el soldado y a ello vamos.


----------



## kelden (10 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Aún así, el mayor amigo de los ejércitos es la miseria. Basta pagar más que a sus vecinos a los militares para que haya ambiciosos que encuentren muy ética la guerra para salvar a su país. Cuanto más bajasea la renta de tus vecinos más barato sale el soldado y a ello vamos.



El sistema de los yankis es bueno: te pagan estudios universitarios, te forman en una profesión y si tienes suerte no vas a la guerra.


----------



## arriondas (10 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Museo Estatal de Bellas Artes Pushkin en Moscú está en llamas.



Ya lo apagaron. Cincuenta metros cuadrados los que ese vieron afectados, en la finca Lopukhin, parte del Museo Pushkin (esta al oeste del edificio principal). Tiene una colección de obras de Nikolay Roerich.


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Los acuerdos de Minsk fueron para ganar tiempo. Y yo digo:
> 
> Si se alcanza La Paz en esta guerra alguien piensa que será definitiva? También será para ganar tiempo.
> La guerra terminará con la aniquilación total de alguno de los dos bloques.



Como bien plantea usted, la Paz ya no será como hasta entonces se planteaba, sino que
será la impuesta con las condiciones que Rusia ha decidido con respecto a Ucrania, que
no tienen nada que ver con Minsk.

Si como dice la OTAN (Stultomberg) " Si Ucrania pierde, pierde la OTAN", significará
que tendrán que retirarse, como mínimo, a las fronteras anteriores a 1997. Pero claro,
Esa fue la primera oferta de Rusia, y la desdeñaron, con lo cual se aplica el viejo dicho
eslavo que dice "la primera oferta de Rusia es la mejor". Por tanto, parece lógico que
la siguiente sobrepasa esas condiciones...


----------



## Elimina (10 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Joder me lo he tragado entero con el mismo dolor y abnegación que cuando te sacan una muela. Las explicaciones sobre la inflación de un nivel digno del analfabeto taliban de alfonbrass. Ninguna reflexión sobre lo que está sucediendo con las sanciones a Rusia es superior a la del forero medio de este hilo. Es la demostración de que la obtención de un doctorado en esta monarquía bananera está sujeta a escribir un panfleto mediocre contra Marx sin apenas análisis.
> Y así nos va. En fin, nada nuevo. Se aprovecha del analfabetismo económico general metiendo algo de jerga de iniciados que le hacen pasar por un docto.



Ahí juega el umbral de dolor de cada uno, yo he llegado al minuto 15.
Por eso pregunto: ¿habla en algún momento de la razón real por las que Europa le impone sanciones a Rusia?


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El Presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, admitió ayer en Bishkek que Rusia podría plantearse "adoptar"
> las prácticas de seguridad USAnas, incluido el desarmar con el primer golpe de ataque.
> 
> *"Estados Unidos tiene la teoría del ataque preventivo, del primer golpe","Segundo: están desarrollando un sistema
> ...



En la intervención de ayer, Putin también dijo:
*
El ataque de represalia de Rusia involucraría cientos de misiles 
que son imposibles de interceptar, si alguien ataca el territorio 
de Rusia, la respuesta será abrumadora, pero solo se usarán 
si alguien ataca a Rusia primero.*









Juan Sinmiedo/Fearless John/Ukraine exposed. @Youblacksoul


◾Russia’s retaliatory strike would involve hundreds of missiles that are impossible to intercept, if anyone strikes territory of Russia response will be overwhelming, but they will only be used if someone attacks Russia first. @IntelRepublic ◾Follow: @UkraineHumanRightsAbuses




disq.us


----------



## EGO (10 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> spetsnazis al churrasco...



De manual.Era lo que tenia planeado la OTAN ante una invasion de la URSS durante la guerra fria.

Atacar desde los flancos boscosos las columnas rusas para frenarlas.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## Loignorito (10 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Forwarded from Лыня_14  (Сергей "ЛЫНЯ")
> 
> Hola, en estos momentos tenemos una situación en los frentes en la que, según el enemigo, han entrenado a 800 pilotos en drones. Para que lo entiendan, no se trata de drones de reconocimiento, sino de drones de munición para destruir personal y equipos. El hombre que afirmó haberlos entrenado es un líder en Ucrania en este campo. Su "producción" se especializa en la formación de pilotos de cuadricópteros para grabar vídeos musicales, películas y eventos diversos. Es decir, hay muchos y funcionan incluso en Rusia.
> Y el problema es que la munición kamikaze tiene un bajo coste, la puede montar incluso un niño, grosso modo de rodillas, aparte del propio explosivo. Imagina una situación en la que tienes drones volando alrededor de tu ciudad a 200 km/h. ¿Qué tipo de caos puede crear uno de estos drones, y si hay 10, 20 de ellos? En el frente, es un infierno, porque estos drones volarán con munición y volarán cosas por los aires. No es necesario estar en primera línea para lanzarlos, se pueden hacer a distancia.
> ...








Guerra en Ucrania XIX


Sobre la situación del precio máximo del petróleo ruso Las acciones de los dirigentes rusos tras la introducción del techo de los precios del petróleo se dirigen ahora a mantener el volumen de la oferta. ¿Y el techo del precio del petróleo? La imposición de un techo al precio del petróleo en...




www.burbuja.info






> Y lo normal es que las cosas vayan mudando a cada vez menos ataques masivos. Este año se ha demostrado que otro tipo de guerra es posible y efectivo. Ahora todas las cabezas pensantes en cada bando, están pensando en como implementarlo y mejorarlo. *Vamos a la era de los drones*.



Sus lo dije.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> De manual.Era lo que tenia planeado la OTAN ante una invasion de la URSS durante la guerra fria.
> 
> Atacar desde los flancos boscosos las columnas rusas para frenarlas.



cambia la bola cristal, lo tuyo no es de manual, deja de ver pelis americanas


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Han muerto abuelos a montones en las primeras oleadas, ahora no ocurre. Te hablo de padres de conocidos, no de cuentos oficiales. ¿ puede ser que los más debiles ya hayan caido ? Puede, pero es que biologicamente los virus respiratorios que son muy mutables tienden a convivir con el huesped , es lo lógico y natural.
> 
> Entre gente más joven , ahora es raro ver casos chungos. No creo que sea la vacuna porque los de Corea del Norte estan sin vacunar, han tenido pese a todas sus precauciones una oleada y los muertos han sido minimos. ¿ mienten ? Con lo que gusta aquí meterles mierda, habran estado siguiendo con todos los medios los cementerior, clinicas, crematorios etc... y no han visto nada a lo que sacar punta.
> 
> Así que si, por mi propia lógica y basandome en los datos que tengo, creo que se ha hecho menos dañino. Ojo que no soy medico ni aproximado me dedico a otras cosas. En esto hablo desde la barra del bar. De todas formas los chinos no pueden competir con una mano a la espalda por miedo al virus. Si no cierras totalmente el pais entra, incluso cerrandolo como los coreanos puedes tener una oleada. No pueden cerrar todo por siempre. Otra cosa son mascarillas, o ciertas restricciones, pero cerrar ciudades enteras, las factorias completas...es poco viable a largo plazo.



Desde la barra del bar, no, desde la bodega con olor a rancio. Si el virus no inmuniza y las vacunas tampoco, la única solución es aislar completamente a cada apestado, porque si no se hace, la infección surgirá una y otra vez. Ese era el motivo de la política del COVID 0, y con excelente resultados, puesto que erradicaron durante unos meses completamente le infección. ¿que paso? pues que volvieron a introducirles el virus otra vez, lo que motivo que volviesen a empezar de cero. Si las condiciones que dieron lugar a las cuarentenas draconianas y que fueron efectivas se vuelven a reproducir, la única manera de evitarlo es aplicar el método exitoso, la alternativa es una epidema constante, es decir, una endemia, eso en un estado como el chino puede suponer millones de muertos, aunque según los criterios mostrencos de Pedro Sanchez, las olas sean "leves", espero que si el contagio se vuelve a disparan tal y como temen las autoridades chinas, cuelguen de las pelotas a los colorineros y a los cobardes que cedieron a sus exigencias.


----------



## Langlais (10 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ya lo apagaron. Cincuenta metros cuadrados los que ese vieron afectados, en la finca Lopukhin, parte del Museo Pushkin (esta al oeste del edificio principal). Tiene una colección de obras de Nikolay Roerich.



¿Se sabe si se ha visto afectada alguna de las obras?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ya lo apagaron. Cincuenta metros cuadrados los que ese vieron afectados, en la finca Lopukhin, parte del Museo Pushkin (esta al oeste del edificio principal). Tiene una colección de obras de Nikolay Roerich.



Además de albergar obras de incalculable valor patrimonial como el Tesoro de Priamo, es una de las pinacotecas más importantes del mundo... Con joyas del arte impresionista y de vanguardia... Además de albergar una de las más importantes colecciones de arte barroco... Con los grandes pintores europeos como Rembrandt, o españoles como Murillo o Zurbarán...

Una cosa es su régimen genocida, pero por esto no nos podemos alegrar ninguno.


----------



## arriondas (10 Dic 2022)

Langlais dijo:


> ¿Se sabe si se ha visto afectada alguna de las obras?
> Muchas gracias.



Al parecer no, fue en el tejado y el ático.



rejon dijo:


> Además de albergar obras de incalculable valor patrimonial como el Tesoro de Priamo, es una de las pinacotecas más importantes del mundo... Con joyas del arte impresionista y de vanguardia... Además de albergar una de las más importantes colecciones de arte barroco... Con los grandes pintores europeos como Rembrandt, o españoles como Murillo o Zurbarán...
> 
> Una cosa es su régimen genocida, pero por esto no nos podemos alegrar ninguno.



No fue en el edificio principal. Estos periodistas...


----------



## Kill33r (10 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Somos los mismos españoles de hace 500 años, los mismos genes, aunque intenten contaminar la raza hispana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287230
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287232



Los mismos genes si 

Pero de qué te sirve un formula 1 con el depósito vacío de combustible?

Lo más barato del F1 es justo lo que se ha descuidado 

Combustible F1 103 octanos = fé+perseverancia

Si meto una rata vieja de laboratorio criada en jaula desde que nació, en un vaso de 1 metro de alto y 100mm de circunferencia lleno de agua por la mitad 50 cm

Y otra rata capturada salvaje,joven,y sana metiéndola en otro vaso igual 

Cual crees que morirá más tarde de las dos ahogadas?


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

El hijoPutin no para de hablar de sus bombas nucleares y de lo avanzadas y destructivas que son, pero da un paso más y ahora ya empieza a hablar de ataques preventivos.

Curioso, cuando está arrasando Ucrania y exterminando a su población, y lo hace por si acaso Ucrania pensaba incorporarse a la OTAN (o eso dice) el japuta.


----------



## kelden (10 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Curioso, cuando está arrasando Ucrania* y exterminando a su población, y lo hace por si acaso Ucrania pensaba incorporarse a la OTAN (o eso dice) el japuta.



Pero no iba perdiendo?


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pero no iba perdiendo?



Eso fué antes de que lo dejasen todo a media luz, crepúsculo interior...


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Somos los mismos españoles de hace 500 años, los mismos genes, aunque intenten contaminar la raza hispana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287230
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287232



menuda soplapollez, la genética mal comprendida al servicio de un racismo de bareto orujero


----------



## Iskra (10 Dic 2022)

Aquí, una enemiga de la OTAN, de EEUU y de la UE. Malditos sean ellos y todos los que les apoyan.


Daria Barílova de Donetsk tenía 8 años y en 2014 tenía que haber empezado el segundo de primaria. Nadie podía haber pensado que una desgracia llegaría a su familia.

Un misil llegó a su casa cuando la familia estuvo durmiendo. Los padres murieron en el acto. El hermano de Daria, Ilia, pudo sacar a su abuela a la calle y volvió a casa por su hermana pero no tuvo tiempo para encontrarla por debajo de los escombros de su casa en llamas.
Daria Barílova
2006-2014
8 años, Donetsk, distrito Petrovski. Murió a causa de un bombardeo masivo por parte del ejército ucraniano.

La familia de Barilov honraba el trabajo del abuelo – fue minero que trabajó en la mina de Zasiadko. Ilia es un chico fuerte y motivado. Su madre, Victoria Víctorovna, trabajaba en una guardería como ayudante de cuidadora y criaba a sus hijos para ser buenos y comprensivos. Cuando se casó con Vladimir Taran, nació Dasha-Daria. Ilia tenía 12 años. El padrastro le adoptó y lo consideraba su hijo. Vladímir Anatólievich trabajaba como soldador en la oficina de mantenimiento de viviendas.

Vivimos en el distrito Petrovski, - cuenta Iliá, - Nadie pensaba que la desgracia llegaría a nuestra familia. Vivimos, estudiamos, trabajamos. Yo quería a mi hermanita de 8 años. Aquel año tenía que empezar el segundo de primaria. Me gustaba hacer con ella los deberes de mates e inglés. Dasha lo pillaba todo a la primera.

La niña era muy activa y de mente inquieta. Lo que más le gustaba era dibujar. También ayudaba a su abuela con las labores de huerta. A la vez con el nacimiento de Daria familia compró un perro de raza que crecía más rápido que la niña, pero dejaba tirarlo por la cola.

Por supuesto, los acontecimientos militares en Slaviansk preocupaban a la familia. Pero cuando ya era peligroso vivir en el distrito Petrovski, la familia no marchó de casa. Aquel día trágico parecía como cualquier otro anterior. A las dos de la noche todo el mundo dormía profundamente. El misil alcanzó el dormitorio de los padres y empezó el incendio. Ilia sacó a la calle su abuela ensangrentada y volvió a casa en llamas por sus padres y hermanita. Le pareció oír llorar a Daria a través del ruido de fuego. Los padres murieron en el acto. Ilia intentó encontrar a la hermanita entre los escombros de la casa en llamas. Cuando su cabeza y ropa se pusieron a arder, los vecinos le sacaron a la calle. Los bomberos apagaron fuego, pero la casa se quedó en ruinas.

Ilia confía que al acabar la guerra él con su abuela vivirán en una casa nueva, pero de momento les acogieron unos amigos.
El ejército ucraniano sigue bombardeando el distrito Petrovski. En el cementerio cercano están descansando Daria y sus padres.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> menuda soplapollez, la genética mal comprendida al servicio de un racismo de bareto orujero



La genetica no miente, puedes entenderlo o no.


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## McNulty (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Este tío es pesimista pero aún así la cosa no pinta demasiado bien.
> Y los mobilizados para cuando ?
> Hoy no, mañaanaaaa !!!!!
> 
> ...



Ha vuelto a escribir en su Telegram el tito stelkrov? Interesante lo que vaya diciendo, porque está en el frente viendo todo percal.

El mando ruso sigue igual parece. Guerra pasivo-agresiva.


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que se vea que son peores a los equivalentes de origen ruso que tienen los ucronazis también influirá.



Totalmente de acuerdo, existe el miedo de que no sean efectivos o incluso menos que las baterías S-300 Soviéticas de los años 80.

Nueva información de Charly015 sobre la posible venta de Su-35 a Iran.









¿ Su-35E para Irán ?


Análisis Este es un tema que de vez en cuando vuelve a la actualidad pero del que certezas... ninguna. fotografersha.livejournal.com El tema...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Irene Adler (10 Dic 2022)

Sobre Merkel y sus declaraciones…

Siempre he tenido la sensación que ella creía firmemente que una relación cordial con Rusia era lo natural y trabajó para ello (a pesar de tener las manos atadas en muchos aspectos), y que ella es la que estuvo frenando esta situación durante años, de hecho fue irse y precipitarse todos los acontecimientos…

Sus declaraciones poniendo negro sobre blanco lo que era un secreto a voces son extrañas y me desconciertan, porque simplemente no había necesidad de hacerlas sabiendo lo que seguramente podía provocar… a no ser que lo que buscara con ellas fuera justamente provocar una reacción por parte de Rusia.

¿Podría ser que estas declaraciones haya sido una manera de decirle a Rusia que se olvide de negociaciones que volverían a tangarlos y que pise el acelerador?

A Alemania le interesa que Putin apriete y esto acabe cuanto antes, a fin de cuentas todos sabemos que cuando paren los tiros las relaciones comerciales volverán a la normalidad, como ha pasado siempre (la pela es la pela)

Seguramente sean pajas mentales mias pero es que no encuentro otra explicación a por qué la Merkel ha dicho eso abiertamente.

Y aquí nada se hace sin un por qué.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

El frente serbio lleva unos meses caminando por la cuerda floja y no se...
Pero parece que desde Bruxelas están apretando a Serbia para que no
se descarrile hacía el 'otro lado'


Pristina intimida a la población serbia ante la pasividad de Occidente - embajador ruso

*"Pristina está aumentando persistente y sistemáticamente su presencia en el norte de Kosovo. *
_*La situación allí es explosiva. Continúa la campaña de intimidación y acoso a la población serbia.
El objetivo es apoderarse del territorio. Y lo están haciendo ante la mirada pasiva de Occidente 
e incluso con su apoyo. No creo que las declaraciones de su representante de que no pueden 
influir en Pristina suenen convincentes", le citó el servicio de prensa de la embajada.
*_
*Según el diplomático ruso, la situación se está recrudeciendo...*


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La genetica no miente, puedes entenderlo o no.



incapacitado para comprender la biología más básica, buena carne de cañón de base


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ha vuelto a escribir en su Telegram el tito stelkrov? Interesante lo que vaya diciendo, porque está en el frente viendo todo percal.
> 
> El mando ruso sigue igual parece. Guerra pasivo-agresiva.



No. No está en el frente. Le dieron patada en el culo hasta Moscú.


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Sobre Merkel y sus declaraciones…
> 
> Siempre he tenido la sensación que ella creía firmemente que una relación cordial con Rusia era lo natural y trabajó para ello (a pesar de tener las manos atadas en muchos aspectos), y que ella es la que estuvo frenando esta situación durante años, de hecho fue irse y precipitarse todos los acontecimientos…
> 
> ...



No sabemos el por qué, pero el caso es que le han dado el megáfono mediático
y eso significaría que a 'alguienes' les conviene eso.
Hay quienes dicen que se estaría ofreciendo a regresar para desfacer sus entuertos.
Y quienes creen que tiene cierto cargo de conciencia y quiere descargar, a su modo,
su responsabilidad en el conflicto que generaron en Ucrania contra Rusia.

Lo que sea ya se verá. ¡¡Qué sabe nadier...!!


----------



## Elimina (10 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> los GEOS españoles contra la puta rata apestosa de Putin:



Putin está PREOCUPADÍSIMO por las actividades de la embajada de Urukraina en Ejpaña. Pocos sacos me parecen.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> esto es de ahora:



Ese piloto es un héroe, según Fighterbomber la tripulación de ese Ka-52 derribado por un Buk hace 2 días era muy experimentada y era la que más tanques y blindados Ucronazis ha destruido hasta la fecha.


----------



## John Nash (10 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Ahí juega el umbral de dolor de cada uno, yo he llegado al minuto 15.
> Por eso pregunto: ¿habla en algún momento de la razón real por las que Europa le impone sanciones a Rusia?



La razón real? Pero acaso crees que este pobre diablo sabría salirse de la línea del oficialismo? Es su peon alfombrassiano.


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

La declaración de Putin, ayer viernes, ya está recibiendo eco en el occidente OTANico.
A su manera, por supuesto. Lo que no quita que ha llegado a oídos de la cocina imperial:

Bloomberg: Putin dice que Rusia podría añadir el primer ataque nuclear a su estrategia

_*" Vladimir Putin dijo que Rusia podría considerar formalmente añadir la posibilidad de un primer ataque
nuclear preventivo para desarmar a un oponente a su doctrina militar, pocos días después de advertir 
que el riesgo de una guerra atómica está aumentando. "Estamos pensando en ello", dijo el presidente 
ruso a los periodistas tras una cumbre en Kirguistán. "Si hablamos de un ataque de desarme, tal vez 
deberíamos pensar en utilizar los planteamientos de nuestros socios estadounidenses", dijo, citando 
lo que calificó de estrategias usanas de utilizar misiles de alta precisión para un ataque preventivo...*_

*Estados Unidos y sus aliados han denunciado a Putin por lo que califican de ruido de sables nuclear
por su invasión de Ucrania. """""*


----------



## Honkler (10 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Sobre Merkel y sus declaraciones…
> 
> Siempre he tenido la sensación que ella creía firmemente que una relación cordial con Rusia era lo natural y trabajó para ello (a pesar de tener las manos atadas en muchos aspectos), y que ella es la que estuvo frenando esta situación durante años, de hecho fue irse y precipitarse todos los acontecimientos…
> 
> ...



Tengo la misma sensación. Los alemanes se están jugando su supervivencia a medio plazo y están viendo que los eeuu los están jodiendo a base de bien. Solo hay que ver el tema de los gasoductos. Ahora mismo los alemanes piensan que el verdadero enemigo es Biden y no Putin precisamente.


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

*EEUU y la UE quieren expulsar a Rusia de Transcaucasia - Ministerio de Exteriores*

_*"Seguimos registrando su persistente intento de colarse en nuestros formatos trilaterales con Azerbaiyán
y Armenia. Por mucho que Bruselas y Washington intenten presentarlo como otra cosa, detrás está el deseo 
de expulsar a Rusia de Transcaucasia, y no de ayudar real y honestamente a garantizar la paz y la estabilidad 
en la región. Es indicativo de que Washington y Bruselas tienen miedo incluso de mencionar a Rusia bajo 
una luz positiva y de reconocer la importancia clave de los acuerdos trilaterales para la normalización de las
relaciones armenio-azerbaiyanas", señaló el diplomático.
*_
*Según el alto diplomático, así es como Rusia percibe el funcionamiento de la misión temporal de observación 
de la UE en Armenia, así como los "intentos de organizar la misión de la OSCE en la región eludiendo la norma 
del consenso."*


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Sobre la comparecencia de Dmitry Rogozin en Ugledar

En la actualidad, Dmitry Rogozin @rogozin_do es uno de los altos cargos rusos más publicitados en la zona de Ugledar. Y parece que el político intenta sacar partido de este hecho. Tras el sensacional post con el coche bombardeado, el antiguo jefe de Roscosmos demuestra ahora que está en primera línea en la zona de Ugledar.

A pesar de su enfrentamiento público con Yevgeny Prigozhin y de las burlas ocasionales de la opinión pública rusa, Rogozin intenta ahora utilizar su experiencia en el frente en su propio beneficio, presentándose como un valiente guerrero que no teme jugarse el cuello en el fuego.

En ese tramo del frente continúa la lucha posicional. Debido al mal tiempo, los soldados del Lejano Oriente no pueden avanzar hacia Ugledar ni desde la dirección de Pavlovka ni desde Vladimirovka. Aunque las Fuerzas Armadas rusas centraron sus esfuerzos en derribar las reservas adecuadas de las AFU, el momento estaba perdido: el enemigo tuvo tiempo de reagruparse y atrincherarse.

A juzgar por las imágenes publicadas por RT en ruso @rt_russian, Rogozin se encuentra efectivamente cerca de Vladimirovka, aunque en un lugar ligeramente distinto, a 7 km del punto indicado por RT. Se trata de las afueras orientales de la ciudad, justo detrás de la cantera. Los restos calcinados del BTR-82A y del BMP-1 aparecen en el encuadre. Es difícil juzgar su pertenencia: los BMP son utilizados por ambos bandos y el BTR-82A también es utilizado por la 72ª brigada de las AFU en esta zona.

Sin embargo, lo más probable es que ésta no sea la primera línea de defensa y que 300 metros hacia el enemigo esté fuera de toda duda: hay un campo abierto por delante.

❗ Y ahora lo realmente importante: es bastante fácil identificar la ubicación exacta de las imágenes y, por tanto, las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Así que sólo podemos esperar que sean trincheras abandonadas hace tiempo en la retaguardia profunda. De lo contrario, los soldados de infantería que recibieron al distinguido invitado deberían cambiar urgentemente de lugar.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
Situación antes de las 14.00 horas del 10 de diciembre de 2022

Recientemente, representantes serbios de Kosovo abandonaron todas las instituciones públicas de Pristina para protestar contra el terror que sufre la población serbia de la provincia. Posteriormente, las autoridades de la autoproclamada república anunciaron elecciones para el 18 de diciembre en cuatro municipios del norte de la provincia.

Las tensiones han ido en aumento en la región, con una serie de atentados con bomba durante los disturbios del 6 de diciembre y el asalto a las comisiones electorales. Las autoridades de la autoproclamada república continúan con las provocaciones y el acoso a la población serbia.

El 7 de diciembre, representantes de la misión de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN en Kosovo (KFOR) entraron con dos jeeps en la guardería "Nuestra Alegría" de Leposavić. Las fuerzas de paz estadounidenses armadas merodearon por las instalaciones educativas de preescolar, a pesar de las súplicas de los asustados educadores para que se marcharan.

El Mando Regional Oriental de la KFOR dijo que la patrulla se perdió intentando llegar a un "punto de observación recomendado". Sin embargo, al día siguiente, las fuerzas de seguridad albanesas de las fuerzas especiales de la ROSU irrumpieron en el mismo jardín de infancia.

En la noche del 7 de diciembre, las fuerzas de seguridad de Kosovo irrumpieron en el pueblo de Velika Hoča, en el sur de la provincia, de población predominantemente serbia. Los funcionarios de aduanas de Kosovo les ordenaron confiscar productos de la renombrada bodega serbia Petrovic. Según su propietario, el motivo fue la producción de diez botellas con la inscripción "Kosovo y Metohija, República de Serbia".

Los lugareños se unieron en apoyo del viticultor de sexta generación, que incluso estaba dispuesto a reconocer el vino por infringir las normas de producción y pagar una multa. El 8 de diciembre, sin embargo, la policía de Kosovo dispersó por la fuerza la reunión espontánea de serbios, y todo el vino producido por la familia Petrovic (más de cuarenta toneladas) fue confiscado y eliminado.

El objetivo no era hacer cumplir las normas de circulación, sino asustar a los serbios que quedaban en el sur para que destruyeran sus medios de subsistencia. Se trata de un acto de intimidación destinado a conseguir que los serbios abandonen definitivamente Kosovo y Metohija.

La noche del 9 de diciembre, la Policía de Kosovo y las fuerzas especiales de la ROSU entraron en Kosovska Mitrovica en vehículos blindados. Unos 350 combatientes se encuentran ahora en la ciudad y la parte norte de la misma ha sido bloqueada. La autoproclamada república afirmó que se reforzaría la presencia policial en el norte para "garantizar la seguridad".

Mientras tanto, la presencia de agentes de la policía kosovar y de las fuerzas especiales de la ROSU en el norte de la provincia sin el permiso de los líderes de los cuatro municipios serbios supone una violación de los acuerdos de Bruselas celebrados entre Belgrado y Pristina en 2013.

El jefe de la Oficina Serbia para Kosovo y Metohija, Petar Petkovic, afirmó que Belgrado considerará el regreso de hasta mil soldados serbios a Kosovo. Se trata de un paso legítimo en consonancia con las disposiciones de la Resolución 1244 del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, que prevé mantener Kosovo dentro de Serbia.

Según la Primera Ministra serbia, Ana Brnabic, el Primer Ministro de Kosovo, Albin Kurti, ha llevado la situación en la región al borde de la guerra, y Belgrado tiene derecho a devolver a la región a varios soldados.

Por su parte, Vjosa Osmani, presidente de la autoproclamada república, calificó de "amenaza abierta de agresión" el posible regreso de la policía y el ejército serbios a Kosovo. Sin embargo, aplazó las elecciones anticipadas previstas para el 18 de diciembre: en breve se anunciará una nueva fecha. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Tengo la misma sensación. Los alemanes se están jugando su supervivencia a medio plazo y están viendo que los eeuu los están jodiendo a base de bien. Solo hay que ver el tema de los gasoductos. Ahora mismo los alemanes piensan que el verdadero enemigo es Biden y no Putin precisamente.



Pues, la verdad sea dicha, quienes protestan en Alemania no son demasiados,
y todos proceden del Este de Alemania; de la occidental, "ni esta boca es mía"
Al igual que en tiempos de Hitler: "nadie sabía"...


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacan instalaciones de infraestructura energética en la región de Odessa

En la noche del 9 al 10 de diciembre, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados para atacar varias instalaciones energéticas en la región de Odessa.

Poco antes, residentes locales de la región de Mykolayiv oyeron sonidos característicos de drones rusos Geran-2 sobrevolando la zona.

Como consecuencia del ataque, se cortó casi por completo el suministro eléctrico a los abonados de Odessa, pero continúa el abastecimiento de agua y el funcionamiento de las infraestructuras sociales.

Al parecer, los objetivos de los disparos eran los autotransformadores de la subestación Novoodesskaya 330 y, con menor probabilidad, la subestación Usatovo 330, que sobrevivió a ataques anteriores.

Coordenadas:
Subestación Novoodesskaya: 46.453429, 30.386985
Subestación de Usatovo: 46.512114, 30.660015

Los ataques en estas instalaciones de infraestructura energética complicarán aún más el tránsito de electricidad desde las regiones occidentales de Ucrania y el suministro de electricidad al sur del país.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Starobel
Situación a las 12.00 horas del 10 de diciembre de 2022*

En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas intentan romper las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en determinadas zonas. Las tropas rusas continúan su ataque de posición cerca de Ploshchanka.

Al mismo tiempo, en la ofensiva local de las AFU participan principalmente las fuerzas de la Defensa Tetra, el Servicio Estatal de Guardia de Fronteras y las tropas movilizadas. Las unidades regulares y más preparadas para el combate del ejército ucraniano se encuentran en el segundo escalón en reserva o en descanso.

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas utilizaron una táctica similar durante la ofensiva de Izyum, cuando unidades sin experiencia en combate llevaron a cabo tareas de reconocimiento durante varias semanas.

En el tramo Kupyan-Svatovsk, unidades combinadas de la 14ª Brigada Mecanizada y el 32º Batallón Combinado TRO de las AFU intentaron sin éxito asaltar la 1ª línea Sinovka-Liman.

▪ Además, combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas descubrieron el movimiento de un DRG ucraniano en la zona de Dachne, al oeste de Svatovo. En la batalla que siguió, el grupo fue derrotado y los restos huyeron al cinturón forestal.

▪ Para vigilar las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Tavolzhanka, Peschanoye y Stelmakhovka, el 103º IRT de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas equipó puestos de observación adicionales.

Las fuerzas rusas establecieron el control sobre dos bastiones cerca de Ploshchanka, en el sector de Liman. Además, continúan los combates en la zona gris de la línea Krasnopopovka-Makiivka.

▪ Para disuadir la ofensiva en la dirección de Ploshchanka, se han redesplegado en la dirección de Ploshchanka un escuadrón de defensa antimisiles de la 80ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada, así como un mortero de gran calibre de la 66ª Brigada del Ejército de Tierra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En el sector de Lisychansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas establecieron el control sobre un punto de observación cerca de Bilohorivka. Las unidades del 122º batallón de la 81ª brigada del ejército de las AFU se retiraron a Serebryanka para reabastecerse. 





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Riina (10 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Sobre Merkel y sus declaraciones…
> 
> Siempre he tenido la sensación que ella creía firmemente que una relación cordial con Rusia era lo natural y trabajó para ello (a pesar de tener las manos atadas en muchos aspectos), y que ella es la que estuvo frenando esta situación durante años, de hecho fue irse y precipitarse todos los acontecimientos…
> 
> ...



Creo que quien frenó la guerra entre 2017-2020 fue Trump como presidente de los USA. Si Hillary hubiera sido presidenta la guerra hubiera sido una realidad en su mandato. Trump tenia un ideario en política internacional muy diferente al Estado Profundo Globalista.


----------



## magufone (10 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Joder me lo he tragado entero con el mismo dolor y abnegación que cuando te sacan una muela. Las explicaciones sobre la inflación de un nivel digno del analfabeto taliban de alfonbrass. Ninguna reflexión sobre lo que está sucediendo con las sanciones a Rusia es superior a la del forero medio de este hilo. Es la demostración de que la obtención de un doctorado en esta monarquía bananera está sujeta a escribir un panfleto mediocre contra Marx sin apenas análisis.
> Y así nos va. En fin, nada nuevo. Se aprovecha del analfabetismo económico general metiendo algo de jerga de iniciados que le hacen pasar por un docto.



Un tonto a las 11 enamorado de sus muecas entrevistando a un _liberal_ niño pijo? que podria salir mal...


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

*Rusia podría tomar prestada la idea de EEUU de ataque de decapitación - Putin*


https://tass.com/politics/1


...


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Sobre la luz verde de EE.UU. a los ataques ucranianos en territorio ruso

En la edición británica de The Times Pentagon gives Ukraine green light for drone strikes inside Russia ha aparecido un artículo según el cual el Pentágono ha permitido a las autoridades de Kiev llevar a cabo ataques con aviones no tripulados en territorio ruso. Según los autores, aunque Estados Unidos había exigido anteriormente a las AFU que no atacaran objetivos en el interior de Rusia con aviones no tripulados, la prohibición se ha levantado ahora.

¿De qué estamos hablando?

La noticia se presenta como una sensación, lo que en nuestra opinión es bastante extraño. Aunque sólo sea porque incluso antes de los recientes ataques en las regiones de Saratov y Ryazan, las AFU habían atacado repetidamente objetivos rusos con UAV kamikazes sin ninguna "luz verde".

▪ Por ejemplo, en junio, el dron alcanzó una refinería en la región de Rostov.

▪ En agosto, hubo incursiones en Crimea.

▪ En octubre se produjo un ataque contra un aeródromo de aviación estratégica en Shaikivka.

▪ En primavera, los bayraktars turcos intentaron llegar hasta la central nuclear de Kursk.

❗ Así que si Estados Unidos realmente dio algún permiso especial a las autoridades de Kiev para tales acciones, ya ocurrió en primavera.

¿Y qué pasa en el fondo?

El artículo del Times salió el mismo día que un curioso artículo publicado por la publicación estadounidense Foreign Policy. Los autores afirman que el Pentágono se enfrenta a presiones del Congreso estadounidense para que proporcione armas y municiones a Kiev.

Algunos legisladores exigen no sólo un aumento de la cantidad de tramos a entregar, sino también el suministro de sistemas más avanzados a las Fuerzas Armadas, que incluyan misiles balísticos tácticos MGM-140 ATACMS con un alcance de hasta 300 km.

En este contexto, se ha aprobado el último tramo de ayuda a Ucrania, de 275 millones de dólares, que ya ha sido criticado por su modesta cuantía. El deseo del lobby armamentístico de ganar dinero con las entregas de todo tipo de armas y equipos militares dicta la necesidad de justificar estas entregas a los ojos de la opinión pública.

Por lo tanto, la aparición de artículos relevantes sobre alguna "luz verde" que ni siquiera es necesaria no es más que un intento de ajustar la realidad mediática a las necesidades del mercado.

¿Tiene esta noticia algún sentido militar?

Sí, por desgracia, lo hay.

Lo más probable es que sólo se trate del anuncio de un ataque masivo con drones: las AFU están restaurando aeródromos abandonados y ensamblando drones de mayor alcance en la base de elementos occidentales.

Y la noticia de la publicación estadounidense debe verse, entre otras cosas, como otra clara confirmación de los planes del enemigo. Y también como guía de actuación para tomar medidas que repelan un futuro asalto.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

el putincelato occidental se comeria con sumo placer un sarmat nuclear para mayor gloria del enano pederasta
el problema para ellos es que rusia no tiene arsenal nuclear operativo



rejon dijo:


> El hijoPutin no para de hablar de sus bombas nucleares y de lo avanzadas y destructivas que son, pero da un paso más y ahora ya empieza a hablar de ataques preventivos.
> 
> Curioso, cuando está arrasando Ucrania y exterminando a su población, y lo hace por si acaso Ucrania pensaba incorporarse a la OTAN (o eso dice) el japuta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

de los creadores de el mosca sigue a flote



millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Rusia podría tomar prestada la idea de EEUU de ataque de decapitación - Putin*
> 
> 
> https://tass.com/politics/1
> ...











Russia may borrow US idea of disarming strike — Putin


Also, Vladimir Putin pointed out that there were plans for creating a potential for delivering a pre-emptive disarming strike with hypersonic systems




tass.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

a 100K cada 8 meses de ocupación.... las vacaciones en ucrania están saliendo pelín caras. Menos mal que no lo paga putin, que lo pagan los rusos a modo de impuesto en especie



rejon dijo:


> Hoy.....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

finta de manual



ALCOY dijo:


> spetsnazis al churrasco...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

la operacion de desurbanizar ucrania sigue en marcha, ni una lavadora atras!
cuanto completen el coste de 50K KIA mobikis para tomar bakmut, obtendran el codiciado monton de escombros
y el año que viene ucrania los recuperara con pick ups en una tarde


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Vídeo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de Ugledar.
Se pueden ver las características zonas quemadas en los pisos superiores de los edificios de varias plantas que se utilizan como posiciones para vigías, observadores, ATGM y francotiradores, que son alcanzados ocasionalmente desde la dirección de Pavlovka y Nikolskoye. Sin embargo, los edificios siguen siendo bastante utilizables para los mismos fines después de tales incursiones, por lo que la acumulación de edificios de varios pisos en Ugledar sigue presentando un importante desafío táctico cuando se considera una ofensiva sobre Ugledar desde la dirección de Pavlovka y Nikolskoye.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

DAVAI DAVAI


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Combates en las afueras de Artemivsk. Se puede observar que las posiciones de las AFU en las afueras de la ciudad están siendo procesadas y que los combates se están trasladando gradualmente a las afueras (en noviembre ya se producían combates con armas ligeras en las afueras).
Sin embargo, hasta que no se tome Opytne, no cabe esperar un asalto en toda regla a Artemivsk: sería demasiado costoso. Basándonos en las acciones de nuestro mando, se apuesta por el desarrollo del movimiento de circunvalación desde el sur a través de Kurdyumovka y Kleshcheevka, así como por el avance al norte de Artemovsk en dirección a Soledarsky. Los combates por Podgorodne, así como la captura de Yakovlevka, empeoraron la situación de las AFU al norte de la ciudad, y los contraataques no lograron estabilizarla, por lo que parte de las reservas tuvieron que ser transferidas no sólo a Artemivsk, sino también a Soledar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Los trabajos de restauración en la región de Odessa tras la visita de ayer del Geranay durarán más de lo habitual. Las autoridades locales no saben cuándo podrán volver a los apagones programados.
De hecho, a pesar de las conversaciones sobre los Geranays derribados y el "exitoso trabajo del sistema de defensa aérea", los Geranays lograron su cometido, agravando los problemas del sistema energético de la región de Odessa, que es más y más difícil de restaurar con cada ataque de este tipo.
Lo principal aquí es no detenerse y continuar metódicamente, golpeando los elementos vulnerables para que el enemigo no pueda esperar restablecerla al menos a los niveles de principios de otoño.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Economía importante.

1. A escondidas, Rusia pudo vender en Occidente parte de sus reservas de divisas supuestamente congeladas (hablamos de miles de millones de dólares), lo que proporcionó cientos de miles de millones de rublos adicionales para el presupuesto estatal.
2. Desde octubre, Rusia sigue actualizando los registros de suministro de petróleo y gas a China. Hoy se ha sabido que el gasoducto Power of Siberia ha bombeado una cantidad récord de gas. Esperamos el Poder de Siberia II. China apuesta ahora principalmente por los recursos energéticos rusos y de Oriente Medio.
3. Rusia limitará la participación de extranjeros en la gestión de empresas si éstas se ralentizan debido a las sanciones. También persisten las restricciones a las transacciones con participaciones de empresas extranjeras en Rusia.
4. "Gazprom ha anunciado acuerdos con Turquía para crear un hub de gas, lo que garantiza que Rusia seguirá exportando gas a Europa a través de intermediarios. Los turcos piden a cambio un descuento del 25% o un aplazamiento de los pagos hasta 2024, alegando el margen que recibe Rusia debido a los precios inflados del gas y al papel de intermediario de Turquía. La negociación sobre este asunto continúa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

__





BRUTAL: Sale a la luz un nuevo vídeo de la finta de Kiev


Espectacular vídeo con imágenes de la gloriosa finta de Kiev. En el vídeo se puede apreciar como los finteros son barbacoados en una kilométrica línea humeante. Gracias a estos héroes finteros el grueso de ejército ruski se pudo centrar en El Donbas, donde entraron a placer como demuestra el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Es extraño (aunque de hecho lo es) que el tema de las reparaciones de Ucrania y la UE en relación con los años de daño a Donbass sólo haya empezado a plantearse a nivel oficial ahora.
Por supuesto, todo debería contarse y facturarse, creando una baza adicional para futuras negociaciones, en las que también debería tratarse el tema de las compensaciones a Donbass y Rusia, aunque Occidente no quiera reconocer estos daños. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Se espera que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúen bombardeando hoy la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia y la zona de Energodar con más de 10 ataques.
Los obuses de 155 mm disparan desde la zona de Nikopol y Marganets. Podemos esperar fuego entrante allí hoy también.
El bombardeo es consecuencia del fracaso a la hora de persuadir a Rusia para que entregue la ZNPP al control externo y de tener que volver a la estrategia del chantaje nuclear.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

Slovenia; esto es hermandad, no el regimen de terror que el kremlin impone a sus supuestos aliados como kazastan


----------



## El_Suave (10 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Joder me lo he tragado entero con el mismo dolor y abnegación que cuando te sacan una muela. Las explicaciones sobre la inflación de un nivel digno del analfabeto taliban de alfonbrass. Ninguna reflexión sobre lo que está sucediendo con las sanciones a Rusia es superior a la del forero medio de este hilo. Es la demostración de que la obtención de un doctorado en esta monarquía bananera está sujeta a escribir un panfleto mediocre contra Marx sin apenas análisis.
> Y así nos va. En fin, nada nuevo. Se aprovecha del analfabetismo económico general metiendo algo de jerga de iniciados que le hacen pasar por un docto.



No puede menos que reconocer (min. 20) que la relación que existía entre Europa y Rusia era una relación que a los europeos nos beneficiaba mucho y a Rusia también.

Ahora a ver como explica, sin reconocer que eso de la libertad de comercio con que tanto se llenan la boca los liberales es un cuento, la decisión tomada unilateralmente por la parte europea de hacer saltar por los aires tal relación.

Y no me vengan que si por imposición USA. Los USA no tienen la capacidad de obligar a Alemania a ir a la guerra contra Rusia, si Alemania se niega.

Y quien dice Alemania, dice Francia. Alemania y Francia son Europa, si estos se niegan a ir a la guerra contra Rusia, Europa no va a la guerra contra Rusia, ya se pongan los anglos a cantar, bailar o patalear.


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

La drogadicta Greiner cosía uniformes para los militares rusos que participaban en la SMO, contribuyendo así a la desnazificación de Ucrania, mientras se encontraba en una colonia rusa.
El Congreso estadounidense señaló que de este modo "Greiner estaba ayudando al régimen de Putin". Si supieran cuánto contribuyó el bloguero Alexey a coser los uniformes...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha confirmado los informes sobre el éxito de nuestras tropas en la dirección Krasno-Limansk, donde nuestras tropas han estado haciendo retroceder a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en los últimos días. No ocuparon ningún asentamiento importante, simplemente alejaron ligeramente el frente de Kremenna.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

risia no tiene aliados, memorable discurso.
la expansion NAFO a kazajastan no es negociable


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Alrededor de la mitad de las infraestructuras energéticas de Ucrania han sufrido daños considerables y algunas han quedado completamente destruidas, según declaró a la CNN el Viceprimer Ministro Oleksandr Kubrakov.
▪ Para describir la situación, añadió que algunas instalaciones de las empresas energéticas ucranianas están intentando protegerse con grandes sacos de arena.
▪ Citando al viceprimer ministro ucraniano, la CNN informa de que Ukrenergo dice que todas las centrales térmicas e hidroeléctricas están parcialmente dañadas y que la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, controlada por Rusia, no está inyectando energía a la red.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Quema de la bandera rusa en Finlandia: ¿otra vez nazis ucranianos?
Durante el Día de la Independencia de Finlandia, el 6 de diciembre, un grupo de escoria quemó ostentosamente una bandera rusa mientras cantaba una canción sobre Batska Bandera. Es posible que también participaran en la acción fascistas finlandeses junto con nazis ucranianos. Las autoridades finlandesas no reaccionaron.

"A este respecto, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso llevó a cabo una gestión diplomática contra la parte finlandesa, declarando que Moscú consideraba tales acciones como un acto sin precedentes e inaceptable de profanación del símbolo estatal de nuestro país", declaró el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso.
Moscú exige que se responsabilice a los implicados y que se tomen medidas para garantizar que se condenan estas acciones y no se repiten en el futuro.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

"¡Fascistas!" - Los reporteros alemanes en Moscú descubren lo que los rusos piensan de ellos
El equipo de cámaras de Welt decidió ir en directo desde las calles de la capital rusa, pero las cosas no salieron según lo previsto.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (10 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Spoiler: Se agradece la info
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí, si consiguiésemos eliminar trolls y derivados y no nos metiésemos en cuitas entre nosotros, daríamos el mejor ejemplo de lo que debe ser el periodismo. No es solo lo que ha citado, es también la riqueza de ofrecer perspectivas de los sucesos desde diferentes puntos de vista ideológicos. Eso es totalmente distinto al sesgo de cualquier otro medio. Y luego la prontitud y abundancia de información, sin igual allá donde mires.

Moraleja: @calopez páganos.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Dic 2022)

Actividad HAARP en Noruega:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

AJEDREZ


----------



## Loignorito (10 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pero ojo!!! Esa postura pueril, gansteril y faltona...se ha interpretado en el mundo diplomatico, siempre como una muestra de debilidad y nerviosismo.



Más bien de 'tercermundismo'.


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Zapadores ucranianos alcanzan un tractor ucraniano

Un tractor fue alcanzado por una mina en la región de Rivne, cerca de la frontera con Bielorrusia. Nadie resultó muerto.
Debido a la paranoia de las minas, en Ucrania se producen regularmente incidentes similares, pero la mayoría de ellos terminan de forma mucho más miserable. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Lymansky, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas - resumen

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, más de 30 combatientes ucranianos y 3 camionetas fueron destruidos en los distritos de Sinovka y Kyslovka, región de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, las fuerzas rusas prosiguieron su ofensiva, que se tradujo en la ocupación de posiciones más favorables.
Dos contraataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas reforzadas por mercenarios extranjeros en dirección a Chervonopopovka y Chervonaya Dibrova LNR fueron desbaratados. Hasta 60 combatientes y mercenarios ucranianos, un BMP y 2 vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las unidades rusas prosiguieron su ofensiva, expulsando al enemigo de bastiones fortificados.
Más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP, un APC y 3 camionetas fueron destruidos en esta dirección durante el día.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, fueron desbaratados los ataques de unidades de las AFU contra las posiciones de nuestras tropas en la dirección de Sladkoye y Shevchenko DNR. El enemigo fue derrotado por el fuego de artillería y empujado de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Dos DRG de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron destruidos cerca de Vladimirovka. Las pérdidas enemigas en esta dirección ascendieron hasta 40 combatientes ucranianos, 2 APCs y 4 pick-ups.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23827 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

Ucrania ha logrado esto con la ayuda del dedo meñique de la OTAN, una masacre de material del imperio del mal


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

VISUALMENTE CONFIRMADOS: ucrania ha destruido x4 vehiculos de combate de infanteria pero segun la propaganda rusa, en bakmut, donde ucrania esta en una posicion defensiva es una picadora de carne ucraniana 

menudas tragaderas tiene el putincel


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Politico: El Pentágono duda en transferir a Kiev aviones no tripulados de reconocimiento MQ-9 Reaper

Como señala el periódico, el Ministerio de Defensa teme que Rusia se haga con su "tecnología secreta". Y con razón, porque, como demuestra la práctica, un dron de ataque de reconocimiento relativamente grande, Bayraktar, sufrió un destino poco envidiable durante las operaciones de combate: no tuvo ningún impacto tangible sobre nuestras tropas, pero fue derribado regularmente por nuestras fuerzas de defensa antiaérea. Aunque el Riper supera al Bayraktar en varios aspectos y es un excelente dron de ataque, también podría ser destruido por un sistema de defensa antiaérea bien diseñado









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (10 Dic 2022)

¿Desaparecidos más muertos, más civiles más heridos.....más de 500.000?

Y todo por la OTAN. Lamentable.


----------



## dabuti (10 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> VISUALMENTE CONFIRMADOS: ucrania ha destruido x4 vehiculos de combate de infanteria pero segun la propaganda rusa, en bakmut, donde ucrania esta en una posicion defensiva es una picadora de carne ucraniana
> 
> menudas tragaderas tiene el putincel



LA PICADORA SIGUE INEXORABLE.


----------



## Iskra (10 Dic 2022)

Esta sí que es buena....
Suiza podría ser el primer país en prohibir los autos eléctricos por la crisis energética

Aunque la nación helvética obtiene la mayor parte de su electricidad de sus plantas hidroeléctricas, también importa una gran cantidad de Francia y Alemania, que enfrentan problemas en el suministro energético. Por esa razón, las autoridades suizas restringieron el uso de coches eléctricos "para los viajes absolutamente necesarios", como ir al trabajo, al hospital, al juzgado o a eventos religiosos. Por otro lado, también se impuso un límite de velocidad.









Schweiz erwägt Fahrverbote für E-Autos


Die Energieversorgung im kommenden Winter bereitet vielen Ländern Sorge. Auch die Schweiz wappnet sich für einen Blackout – und will Fahrverbote für Elektroautos ermöglichen.




www.spiegel.de


----------



## Papo de luz (10 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> LA PICADORA SIGUE INEXORABLE.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287419



Tienen que dejarlo limpito para construir la Gran Jazaria.


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Combates en dirección a Lisychansk: todos los calibres están en acción
El II Cuerpo de Ejército del LNR está destruyendo activamente los efectivos enemigos para debilitar a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.
El objetivo principal es agotar al enemigo y lanzar una contraofensiva.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Cuál es el estado del sistema ferroviario ucraniano tras 9 meses de SMO - Desglose de Rybar

A lo largo de la operación militar especial, el equipo de Rybar ha insistido repetidamente en la importancia de inutilizar el sistema ferroviario ucraniano (puentes ferroviarios en el oeste, listas de subestaciones de tracción, subestaciones en la frontera con Polonia, listas de depósitos y trenes de recuperación), así como los puentes sobre el Dniéper.

El impacto del ataque sobre todas las instalaciones anteriores es fundamental para cortar la conexión entre la orilla izquierda y la derecha. Dado que el río Dniéper se ha convertido en una barrera divisoria natural por decisión de Serguéi Surovikin, Comandante en Jefe del Distrito Militar Norte, y que las tropas rusas están construyendo sus defensas en la orilla izquierda, es muy lógico cortar toda comunicación entre las orillas y cortar el suministro de la agrupación enemiga en el Donbass y a lo largo de la frontera con Rusia.

¿Cuál es el estado actual de la red ferroviaria ucraniana?

▪ Las instalaciones de infraestructura ferroviaria, a pesar de los intensos combates, no son objeto de ataques no sólo masivos, sino incluso esporádicos. Esto permite al enemigo asegurar el traslado ininterrumpido de fuerzas armadas y sus suministros a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.

Y los ataques aislados a puntos de carga/descarga de tropas no tienen ningún efecto en esta situación.

▪ El volumen de tráfico de pasajeros apenas ha disminuido: de hecho, continúa el tráfico de pasajeros desde las ciudades del frente: siguen circulando trenes desde Kramatorsk y se ha restablecido el tráfico ferroviario de pasajeros a Kherson e Izyum.

▪ El volumen de tráfico de mercancías ha disminuido debido a los problemas generales de la economía ucraniana y al cierre de muchas empresas industriales. Principalmente se transporta combustible, carbón y grano.

La reducción del tráfico ha dado lugar a una reserva general de locomotoras (principalmente eléctricas), con las que es posible reforzar la dirección de transporte requerida en caso necesario.

¿Y los ataques a instalaciones energéticas?

A pesar de la ausencia de impactos en las subestaciones de tracción, se compensa con creces por los impactos generales en el sistema eléctrico. Todas las líneas están sin tensión.

Y las perturbaciones del sistema energético también repercuten negativamente en los sistemas de bloqueo de carreteras, las comunicaciones y las instalaciones de mantenimiento, equipamiento y reparación.

Pero los ferroviarios han sabido adaptarse. En las grandes estaciones con vías electrificadas, se ha creado una reserva de locomotoras diésel: esto ayuda a minimizar los retrasos en caso de cortes en la red de contacto. En los tramos de corriente continua se utilizan unidades locomotoras diesel-eléctricas, lo que permite reducir considerablemente el tiempo de transporte.

¿Y el estado de los puentes?

Los puentes ferroviarios sobre los principales ríos siguen funcionando. Salvo la inutilización de los puentes Antonov, Dariev y Kakhovka durante la retirada de Kherson y la voladura de puentes durante la retirada de Kupiansk, Izyum y Liman, ninguno de los puentes prioritarios ha sido atacado desde julio.

Hasta ahora las AFU no han reconstruido ningún puente en Cherkasy, cerca de Nikolaev en Trikhaty, en Zatoka y Voskresensk. Así que es posible ponerlos fuera de combate.

La foto no se ve bien, ¿verdad?

Los ferrocarriles siguen operativos y continúan gestionando con éxito el transporte tanto para la economía nacional como para fines militares. Desde hace casi medio año no se ha producido ningún impacto sistémico en la infraestructura ferroviaria.

Las únicas repercusiones negativas experimentadas durante el transporte están relacionadas únicamente con los cortes de electricidad, pero hasta ahora son superables. Con escasez de misiles de alta precisión y sin capacidad de aviación de bombardeo, el número de objetivos es extremadamente limitado.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> incapacitado para comprender la biología más básica, buena carne de cañón de base



Los rogelios marroncitos no podeis dar lecciones !!!.


----------



## dabuti (10 Dic 2022)

*Ejército ruso neutraliza a más de 180 militares ucranianos y mercenarios extranjeros, y derriba cuatro drones de Kiev*





10/12/2022



> _*En la localidad de Torskoye, República Popular de Donetsk, las fueras rusas destruyeron un radar ucraniano de contrabatería AN/TPQ-36 de fabricación estadounidense y dos lanzamisiles múltiple Grad, y derribaron cuatro drones, también 10 cohetes HIMARS, Uragan y Vilkha fueron interceptados en la región de Zaporozhie.*_



*Moscú, 10 dic* El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó hoy que más de 30 soldados ucranianos fueron eliminados y tres camionetas destruidas en la dirección de Kupyansk, región de Járkiv, como resultado de ataques rusos.
Agregó que el fuego de artillería y las acciones activas de las tropas rusas frustraron dos contraofensivas de las fuerzas ucranias reforzadas por mercenarios extranjeros en la República Popular de Lugansk, lo que causó la liquidación de 60 militares y mercenarios, y la destrucción de un vehículo de combate de infantería y dos blindados.
En la dirección de Donetsk, las unidades del ejército ruso lograron eliminar a más de 50 militares ucranianos y destruir dos vehículos de combate de infantería, un blindado de transporte de personal y tres camionetas del régimen de Kiev, asimismo fueron frustrados ataques ucranianos en la misma localidad.
De la misma manera, dos grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento del ejército ucraniano fueron eliminados en la localidad de Vladimirovka, y las pérdidas en la filas ucranianas ascendieron a 40 combatientes, mientras se destruyeron dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y cuatro camionetas.
Además, la aviación operacional-táctica y las fuerzas de misiles y artillería del ejército ruso bombardearon seis puestos de mando ucranianos en varias áreas de Járkov, la República Popular de Luhansk y la República Popular de Donetsk, 92 unidades de artillería en posiciones de fuego, así como sitios de personal y equipos militares en 197 distritos.
En la localidad de Torskoye, República Popular de Donetsk, las fueras rusas destruyeron un radar ucraniano de contrabatería AN/TPQ-36 de fabricación estadounidense y dos lanzamisiles múltiple Grad, y derribaron cuatro drones, también 10 cohetes HIMARS, Uragan y Vilkha fueron interceptados en la región de Zaporozhie.


----------



## Iskra (10 Dic 2022)

*Sobre los bombardeos las masacres de Donetsk.*


Spoiler



otra cosa bastante difícil de entender/comprender/soportar




1. El enemigo Plancha deliberadamente el centro de Donetsk, su corazón es el distrito de Voroshilovsky: Artyom ST., Universitetskaya, Pushkin Boulevard. Ayer MLRS "Grad" se dispararon con una frecuencia de varias horas. Hace un par de días, cuando nuestra artillería estaba trabajando activamente, el enemigo estuvo en silencio. Resultó que no por mucho tiempo.

Esto habla del rabajo de contra-batería, o más bien, de su ausencia en una distancia decente en la dirección del oeste de Avdievka (de donde provienen las llegadas) y donde actualmente hay hostilidades. No hay una lucha contra la batería, no existe físicamente, y el enemigosigue golpeando impunemente. Si alguien dice que se está llevando a cabo tal lucha, es que se encuentra en un estado insatisfactorio y terrible, porque en ocho años el enemigo nunca había golpeado el centro de la ciudad de tal manera, ya que inmediatamente recibió un duro golpe de vuelta. Y ahora es la norma. Y empezó hace un par de semanas.

2. ¿Por qué sucede esto ?La zona de la Lbs en cuestión está asignada (en su mayor parte) a la 1ª Slavyansk Omsb . Este compuesto glorificado está agotado y desangrado durante años y meses de batallas, tiene grandes pérdidas y es incompleto. Cómo esto afecta, por decirlo suavemente, la capacidad de combate, no lo explicaré. Pero la impunidad del enemigo que golpea el centro de Donetsk desde el oeste, lo que lleva a la destrucción y la pérdida de vidas humanas en el territorio de la Federación rusa, es evidente. Esta es una pregunta directa para el comando no solo de la brigada.
r. Esta ilustre unidad está exhausta y desangrada por años y meses de lucha, con numerosas bajas e incompleta. Cómo afecta a la eficacia en combate, por decirlo suavemente, no lo explicaré.

a) Los artilleros no disponen de pelotones de reconocimiento propiamente dichos, es decir, de reconocimiento de artillería normal; 
B) En los batallones, de hecho, no hay reconocimiento;Los batallones, de hecho, no tienen secciones de reconocimiento. Formalmente los hay, pero en realidad son una mezcolanza o una ficción;
C) De hecho, la brigada de reconocimiento, creada en su día "ladrillo a ladrillo" por su comandante - Vsevolod Kasharin (indicativo de llamada Pecheneg), que murió heroicamente cerca de Mariupol, no funciona. El cosaco, que pasó por Chechenia, alimentaba y entrenaba a los oficiales de reconocimiento, los dirigía personalmente en las salidas de reconocimiento. Trasladado a otra unidad, se mantuvo el trabajo de base establecido. En el otoño de 2022, en el apogeo de la USO, la compañía de reconocimiento fue finalmente desintegrada, el personal valiosos murieron o fue dispersado a otras unidades militares;

D) No existe (no funciona) un departamento de reconocimiento del recinto, que debería interactuar con los vecinos, con las unidades y subunidades, procesar y emitir información.

4. Todo esto en conjunto conduce a la impunidad de la artillería de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en Donetsk. Si abordamos la situación de manera formal y burocrática, entonces sobre el papel y en los informes habrá ojos abiertos y autosatisfacción. Si es necesario, se proporcionará un informe fotográfico sobre el trabajo realizado.. ,

El enemigo no cree en los reportajes fotográficos y de vídeo y videos. Escupió sobre el papeleo de los arrogantes burócratas militares y más alto en las filas y dispara cuando quiere y donde quiere, mientras que en algún lugar se prepara un discurso para una sesión informativa sobre el terreno y más arriba en la escala de mando y dispara cuando y dónde quiere mientras en algún lugar se prepara un discurso para una sesión informativa de servicio con un teletipo.
@voenkorKotenok


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ha logrado esto



Si Ucrania solo hubiese perdido 660 tanques y blindados, tendria una reserva de varios miles y lo unico cierto es que esta sin reservas, la ukrowehrmacht tenia el parque blindado mas grande de europa despues del ruso.


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

"¡Matémoslos a todos!" - Nazis ucranianos destruyen en Kherson propiedades de personas acusadas de colaborar con Rusia
"Estos son colaboradores, chicos. Estos son f*ckers que ayudaron a Rusia. Pensaba que iban a quedarse aquí para siempre. ¡Vamos a matarlos a todos!"









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## kopke (10 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


>





El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Pocos años me parecen. Por mentiroso y traidor.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Anglos despliegan cazabombarderos al ártico en misión secreta.
Van a muerte, te enteras Putiniano ?










Typhoon jets deploying to Arctic for ‘secret’ escort mission


The UK Defence Journal understands that Typhoon jets will be deploying to the Arctic later this month for what is intended to be a secret escort mission involving a cargo aircraft.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

El auge del complejo militar-industrial británico

En los últimos meses, el Reino Unido ha intensificado la modernización de sus fuerzas armadas. Ha influido tanto la necesidad general de rearme como los combates en Ucrania, con un agotamiento parcial causado por las grandes entregas de productos militares a las AFU.

▪ El 15 de noviembre, el Ministerio de Defensa acordó con BAE Systems prorrogar el acuerdo de construcción de las tres fragatas Tipo 26 encargadas anteriormente por el ejército. La Royal Navy contará con ocho nuevos buques en servicio de aquí a 2030.

▪ El 8 de diciembre se firmó un contrato con la sueca Saab para producir varios miles de sistemas de misiles antitanque NLAW entre 2024 y 2026, además de los 500 ya contratados para su entrega en 2023. Se encargaron para compensar el déficit resultante de la transferencia de grandes cantidades de estos misiles guiados antitanque a Ucrania. La operación ascendió a unos 229 millones de libras.

▪ Está previsto firmar en breve un acuerdo con Japón e Italia para desarrollar el caza Tempest de sexta generación, que irá armado con misiles hipersónicos.

▪ Por el momento, también se está trabajando en la modernización de los vehículos de combate de infantería Ajax.

El Reino Unido presta especial atención al aumento de la movilidad de sus fuerzas armadas. Para ello, Londres tiene previsto crear o ampliar centros regionales en Kenia, Omán y Alemania para concentrar los suministros logísticos. Este último se utilizó recientemente durante Cerberus-22, el mayor ejercicio de las fuerzas terrestres británicas en Europa.

Todos los proyectos se están llevando a cabo en medio de dificultades económicas causadas por las decisiones fallidas del anterior gobierno británico, el aumento de los precios de la energía y los efectos negativos de las sanciones antirrusas.

Por ello, los dirigentes del país tienen que justificar el aumento del gasto militar e intentan centrarse en la creación de empleo que supondrá la expansión de la producción de defensa.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (10 Dic 2022)

¿Os acosdáis que Rusia e Irán preparaban una linea de suministros entre los países atravesando el Caspio transportando por tren las mercancías dentro de Irán hasta llegar al mar? Pues bien ese impulso probablemente se vea propiciado por por el apoyo chino que, ésos u otros proyectos ha creado un marco de cooperación que incluye venta de petróleo iraní e inversiones en Petróleo y ferrocarriles entre otras por parte de china e incluye también cooperación militar.









Irán, Rusia, China: Una Triada para un Mundo Multipolar | HISPANTV


La Triple Alianza, el Eje Beijing-Moscú-Teherán, es una noticia positiva y alentadora que va en camino de terminar con la unipolaridad.




www.hispantv.com





Esta importantísima alianza antihegemónica tiene elementos concretos y multimillonarios en materia de acuerdos energéticos, tecnológicos, militares.

En el plano militar Irán ha dado pasos gigantescos, más allá de declaraciones de altos mandos de sus Fuerzas Armadas en la idea de apoyar una cooperación militar polivalente entre China, India y Rusia, para hacer frente a la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este y a la instalación de un escudo de misiles en Europa.

a partir de la visita del presidente iraní Ebrahim Raisi a Moscú, a principios del año 2022, donde se entrevistó con el presidente ruso V*ladimir Putin y concordaron en la defensa mutua frente a las amenazas terroristas, avanzar en el cumplimiento del Plan integral de Acción Conjunta – conocido como Acuerdo Nuclear – y el rubricar un Acuerdo estratégico por los próximos 20 años.* Reunión en la cual el mandatario iraní invitó a su homólogo ruso a “crear sinergias” entre ambos países para enfrentar las sanciones de Occidente

Con* China*, la República islámica de Irán... reafirmando *los acuerdos de Asociación estratégica integral firmados en abril del año 2021 y que significarán la inversión de 400 mil millones de dólares de China en amplias áreas de la economía iraní: energética, infraestructura vial, ferroviaria, telecomunicaciones. Irán, por su parte, se compromete a suministrar por 25 años petróleo y gas a precios preferenciales al gigante asiático.*

La cooperación entre actores tan importantes como China, Rusia e Irán, en áreas tan diversas como a la economía, política, energía y el campo militar pasa así de pesadilla a una realidad, una amenaza directa a la hegemonía occidental, que tambalea y que podría ser un catalizador para que otros Estados, ojalá cada día más numerosos y disconformes con el actual estatus quo definan caminar por un sendero propio.

En el marco de la 22 cumbre de la *Organización para la Cooperación de Shanghái en Samarcanda* – Uzbekistán - se puso de relieve, en el discurso de apertura, por parte del p*residente de Uzbekistán, Shavkat Mirziyóyev, la voluntad de este mecanismo por convertirse en un breve período de tiempo en un actor clave en los acontecimientos regionales y globales. Es así, que en su alocución, Mirziyóyev anunció la plena membresía de la República Islámica de Irán en el bloque, un proceso que se completará en 2023. *


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

La Gestapo SBU ha informado de la finalización de una operación punitiva en lugares ortodoxos de la región de Kharkiv.

Encontraron en el territorio de la diócesis "bibliotecas con literatura pro-Kremlin que alababa al país agresor" y dinero en efectivo en distintas divisas, incluidos rublos rusos.
¡Oh, el horror! También se encontró a un monje con pasaporte ruso, "y en una de las iglesias había raciones secas de los grupos de ocupación rusos", dijo el SBU. Todos los materiales incautados han sido enviados a examen pericial para ulteriores actuaciones procesales.
❗ Cabe señalar que se trata de una nueva oleada -parte de los ataques nazis contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa canónica, a la que el régimen de Kiev ha declarado una guerra de aniquilación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

La llegada de Grad MLRS en el distrito Voroshilovsky de Donetsk hace 15 minutos, 2 llegadas en la zona de la estación de autobuses Yuzhny.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A día de hoy ¿ cómo pueden partir el país en dos, por la orilla del Dnieper?. ¿Tienen capacidad?. Al inicio podían no sé si haber hecho, pero sí intentarlo, un avance paralelo a la frontera polaca. Con éxito esto hubiera sido un game over para OTAN-Ucrania. ¿Pero hoy en día?. Bastante tienen con no retroceder más al ladito de la frontera rusa.



Pueden destruir todos los puentes de Dnieper en 1 hora. A partir de ahí zurrar todo lo que intente cruzar. Y tienen los misiles, los aviones etc.. para hacerlo. Sin suministros los ucranianos al este del rio estarian más jodidos aún de lo que estan ya.

Por otra parte solo con meter algo de personal, hace ya tiempo que son los rusos los que avanzan.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Vamos a ver, la cúpula del Kremlin no puede activar cédulas prorusas al menos en Kharkov u Odessa? Que lo hagan los nazis en Rusia y ellos no pueden ? O eso molestaría mucho a los "socios" ?.


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Desde la barra del bar, no, desde la bodega con olor a rancio. Si el virus no inmuniza y las vacunas tampoco, la única solución es aislar completamente a cada apestado, porque si no se hace, la infección surgirá una y otra vez. Ese era el motivo de la política del COVID 0, y con excelente resultados, puesto que erradicaron durante unos meses completamente le infección. ¿que paso? pues que volvieron a introducirles el virus otra vez, lo que motivo que volviesen a empezar de cero. Si las condiciones que dieron lugar a las cuarentenas draconianas y que fueron efectivas se vuelven a reproducir, la única manera de evitarlo es aplicar el método exitoso, la alternativa es una epidema constante, es decir, una endemia, eso en un estado como el chino puede suponer millones de muertos, aunque según los criterios mostrencos de Pedro Sanchez, las olas sean "leves", espero que si el contagio se vuelve a disparan tal y como temen las autoridades chinas, cuelguen de las pelotas a los colorineros y a los cobardes que cedieron a sus exigencias.



La politica de covid 0 no se puede implementar en un solo pais, más si como en el caso de china mantiene las puertas abiertas. Incluso se les colo a los de corea del norte mucho más hermeticos.

China quiere vender a todo el mundo, el comercio implica movimientos de personal, gente que sale y entra eso en un pais gigantesco como aquel son millones de viajeros. Por mucho que controles se te pasa.

Los virus mutan, les interesa no matar al huesped. Este ha mutado, quizas nunca se vaya pero no hara estragos. Hay cientos de virus que estan en esa fase. Lo optimo es erradicarlos, pero lo dicho con fronteras abiertas es casi imposible.


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Vamos a ver, la cúpula del Kremlin no puede activar cédulas prorusas al menos en Kharkov u Odessa? Que lo hagan los nazis en Rusia y ellos no pueden ? O eso molestaría mucho a los "socios" ?.



No quedan prorrusos activos alli, los han dejado colgados 20 veces y la represión ha sido feroz. Es el problema de no cumplir tu palabra, que no te toman en serio no solo el enemigo tampoco los aliados.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Sobre Merkel y sus declaraciones…
> 
> Siempre he tenido la sensación que ella creía firmemente que una relación cordial con Rusia era lo natural y trabajó para ello (a pesar de tener las manos atadas en muchos aspectos), y que ella es la que estuvo frenando esta situación durante años, de hecho fue irse y precipitarse todos los acontecimientos…
> 
> ...



Vuelvo a repetir , si el Kremlin necesita que Merkel les diga algo para que actúen mejor que se vayan, lo que dice Merkel lo veíamos todos los que no fuéramos de la secta Putiniana.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Dic 2022)

No solo los georgianos fallecen en Bakhmut

El 4 de diciembre el mercenario bielorruso Aleksei Avdeenko conocido como "Yakub", quien formaba parte del grupo táctico "Bielorrusia" de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, fue eliminado en Bakhmut.

@milinfolive


Menuda picadora tiene que ser aquello


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No puede menos que reconocer (min. 20) que la relación que existía entre Europa y Rusia era una relación que a los europeos nos beneficiaba mucho y a Rusia también.
> 
> Ahora a ver como explica, sin reconocer que eso de la libertad de comercio con que tanto se llenan la boca los liberales es un cuento, la decisión tomada unilateralmente por la parte europea de hacer saltar por los aires tal relación.
> 
> ...



Rallo ha dicho en más de un video que Europa se esta suicidándo, no lo critique tanto que el sabe de que va la vaina.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La politica de covid 0 no se puede implementar en un solo pais, más si como en el caso de china mantiene las puertas abiertas. Incluso se les colo a los de corea del norte mucho más hermeticos.
> 
> China quiere vender a todo el mundo, el comercio implica movimientos de personal, gente que sale y entra eso en un pais gigantesco como aquel son millones de viajeros. Por mucho que controles se te pasa.
> 
> Los virus mutan, les interesa no matar al huesped. Este ha mutado, quizas nunca se vaya pero no hara estragos. Hay cientos de virus que estan en esa fase. Lo optimo es erradicarlos, pero lo dicho con fronteras abiertas es casi imposible.



¡Que no es un virus, cohones, es un arma biológica! los virus inmunizan al receptor una vez que sus defensas han anulado su eficacia, este no. Los virus atacan una parte especifica del organismo, este a todas, los virus se muestran en los test preceptivos, este se camufla y vuelve a aparecer, los virus no tienen cuatro inserciones de VIH, este si. No se puede argumentar sobre este monstruo como si fuese un virus natural. 
¿acaso es usted partidario como Pedro Sanchez de vacunar, vacunar y vacunar y convivir con el virus? si es así váyase a volar los puentes del Dnieper, (versión fina de váyase a tomar por culo).


----------



## El_Suave (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Anglos despliegan cazabombarderos al ártico en misión secreta.
> Van a muerte, te enteras Putiniano ?
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente que van a muerte es lo que Rusia sabe perfectamente, y lo que intenta evitar.

Supongamos que el mundo fuera uno de los barcos que surcaban el Misisipi repletos de tahúres buscando hacer fortuna a costa de los incautos, y vemos al tahúr yanqui yendo de farol retar a Rusia y China que llevan la mano ganadora.

Rusia y China llevan la mano ganadora y lo saben, y saben que el yanqui va de farol, pero también saben que el tahúr yanqui antes de aceptar la pérdida de la partida pegará fuego al barco y lo hundirá. Entonces la primera preocupación de Rusia y China no será ganar una partida que ya tienen ganada, sino procurar ir eliminando la capacidad del matón yanqui para hundir el barco sin que se dé cuenta.


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Hoy se ha celebrado en Sofía (Bulgaria) una marcha de apoyo a Rusia con banderas y canciones rusas. Los manifestantes recordaron las palabras del zar Boris a Hitler: "No puedo enviar un ejército al Frente Oriental porque mi pueblo es rusófilo".
Gracias por la información y el apoyo de nuestros lectores de Bulgaria









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Que no es un virus, cohones, es un arma biológica! los virus inmunizan al receptor una vez que sus defensas han anulado su eficacia, este no. Los virus atacan una parte especifica del organismo, este a todas, los virus se muestran en los test preceptivos, este se camufla y vuelve a aparecer, los virus no tienen cuatro inserciones de VIH, este si. No se puede argumentar sobre este monstruo como si fuese un virus natural.
> ¿acaso es usted partidario como Pedro Sanchez de vacunar, vacunar y vacunar y convivir con el virus? si es así váyase a volar los puentes del Dnieper, (versión fina de váyase a tomar por culo).



La opción de eliminarlo es mejor. Pero como te he dicho, tu no puedes aferrarte a esa opción sin cerrar el pais totalmente. Y China no esta cerrada, todo lo contrario esta abierta porque esta ganando la competición del comercio con las reglas de los anglos ( que acabaran bloqueando el comercio con ella en algun momento con alguna excusa peregrina, pero eso es otra historia que trataremos en hilos en el futuro ) si se autobloquea piede esa ventaja, y esta claro que el gobierno chino no quiere perderla.

Desconozco si es un arma biologica, cuando salio en china pense que si pero luego llego a yanquilandia e hizo estragos sin que ellos tuvieran un remedio, así que deje de creerlo. A veces el universo simplemente es sumamente hostil.

-----------

Tiene gracia la cosa los anglos que controlan medio mundo y tienen alianzas militares multiples, denuncian que los Rusos quieren ser aliados de Iran y Corea y no solo eso intercambiar armas. ¿ cual es el problema ? Son unos hdp pero ademas hipocritas como ellos solos.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Dic 2022)

El Monje es digno sucesor de su antecesor romanov en el cargo:


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Esta sí que es buena....
> Suiza podría ser el primer país en prohibir los autos eléctricos por la crisis energética
> 
> Aunque la nación helvética obtiene la mayor parte de su electricidad de sus plantas hidroeléctricas, también importa una gran cantidad de Francia y Alemania, que enfrentan problemas en el suministro energético. Por esa razón, las autoridades suizas restringieron el uso de coches eléctricos "para los viajes absolutamente necesarios", como ir al trabajo, al hospital, al juzgado o a eventos religiosos. Por otro lado, también se impuso un límite de velocidad.
> ...



Al final irán de rodillas a pedir a Rusia que les venda petróleo, eurolerdos hasta morir.


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La opción de eliminarlo es mejor. Pero como te he dicho, tu no puedes aferrarte a esa opción sin cerrar el pais totalmente. Y China no esta cerrada, todo lo contrario esta abierta porque esta ganando la competición del comercio con las reglas de los anglos ( que acabaran bloqueando el comercio con ella en algun momento con alguna excusa peregrina, pero eso es otra historia que trataremos en hilos en el futuro ) si se autobloquea piede esa ventaja, y esta claro que el gobierno chino no quiere perderla.
> 
> Desconozco si es un arma biologica, cuando salio en china pense que si pero luego llego a yanquilandia e hizo estragos sin que ellos tuvieran un remedio, así que deje de creerlo. A veces el universo simplemente es sumamente hostil.
> 
> ...



Si hay que cerrar el estado, se cierra, la supervivencia es la prioridad, Cita de Xi circulada recientemente: "Independientemente de lo correctos que estemos, si una política no cuenta con el apoyo de la gente, no puede tener éxito. Si la gente quiere saltar al fuego, debemos seguir, si no lo haces, entonces pierdes su apoyo". Esto se populismo de lo mas asqueroso, todo lo contrario al marxismo leninismo y a la Dictadura del Proletariado. Claro que es un arma biológica, el argumento de las bajas yanquis propias es pueril, ellos de antemano están dispuestos a sacrificar a 30 millones de sus propios ciudadanos en un ataque de decapitación.


----------



## Epicii (10 Dic 2022)

EEUU puede armar un regimen como el de Ucrania, plagado de neonazis, pero Rusia no puede armar a los buenos de los ayatolas y el rocketman?


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "¡Matémoslos a todos!" - Nazis ucranianos destruyen en Kherson propiedades de personas acusadas de colaborar con Rusia
> "Estos son colaboradores, chicos. Estos son f*ckers que ayudaron a Rusia. Pensaba que iban a quedarse aquí para siempre. ¡Vamos a matarlos a todos!"
> 
> 
> ...



Por esto ningun proruso se va a atrever a levantar la voz y jugársela no sea que luego venga la retirada"estrategica" y le quemen la casa o lo maten.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

*Rusia quiere instituir en Ucrania "una dictadura esclava", asegura la esposa de un Nobel encarcelado.*
Uno de los galardonados con el Nobel de la Paz, el activista bielorruso *Ales Beliatski*, fundador de la oenegé de defensa de los derechos humanos Viasna, está en la cárcel desde julio de 2021. A la espera del juicio en el que puede ser condenado a 12 años de cárcel por "contrabando" a favor de la oposición del régimen represivo de Lukashenko, este militante de 60 años no estuvo autorizado a transmitir un discurso de agradecimiento por el Nobel.

En su nombre, su esposa Natalia Pinchuk, tuvo que limitarse a repetir algunas de sus palabras, especialmente las que hacen referencia a la lucha contra* "la internacional de las dictaduras". *En Ucrania, *Rusia quiere establecer "una dictadura esclava, la misma cosa que en la Bielorrusia actual,* donde la voz del pueblo oprimido es ignorada, con bases militares rusas, una gran dependencia económica, una rusificación de la cultura y la lengua", dijo.


----------



## Honkler (10 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Gestapo SBU ha informado de la finalización de una operación punitiva en lugares ortodoxos de la región de Kharkiv.
> 
> Encontraron en el territorio de la diócesis "bibliotecas con literatura pro-Kremlin que alababa al país agresor" y dinero en efectivo en distintas divisas, incluidos rublos rusos.
> ¡Oh, el horror! También se encontró a un monje con pasaporte ruso, "y en una de las iglesias había raciones secas de los grupos de ocupación rusos", dijo el SBU. Todos los materiales incautados han sido enviados a examen pericial para ulteriores actuaciones procesales.
> ...



Estas cosas sí que le van a traer problemas a los ukros… la religión mayoritaria no se debe tocar, eso lo sabían hasta Hitler y Stalin.


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> EEUU puede armar un regimen como el de Ucrania, plagado de neonazis, pero Rusia no puede armar a los buenos de los ayatolas y el rocketman?



No veo a Putin mandandole unos su-35 a Kim, le faltan pelotas para enfrentarse abiertamente a esas sanciones que el mismo permitio por agradar a los anglos. Pero si lo hiciera quizas los anglos le tomarian más en serio.

Digo aviones, porque de lo demas los norcoreanos van sobrados.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Somos los mismos españoles de hace 500 años, los mismos genes, aunque intenten contaminar la raza hispana.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287230
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287232



Lo que importa principalmente es el espíritu que mueve el corazón de un hombre. Aquellos españoles eran quienes eran por lo que llevaban dentro, no por su genética, esta será importante, pero ocupa un segundo lugar.


----------



## kopke (10 Dic 2022)

Sin suministro eléctrico en Odesa. Apagón total.


----------



## Harman (10 Dic 2022)

Alex Diaz Flores - coleccionista de dedos de soldados rusos de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania

Apenas les habíamos hablado del nazi mercenario mexicano que comercia con huesos de soldados rusos, pero la Legión Internacional de Ucrania ha encontrado a otro amante de los restos humanos.

▪ Alex Díaz Flores nació en Alicante en 1996 en el seno de una familia de militares. Su tío Jesús Reyes López, por ejemplo, es cabo en activo del ejército del aire.

▪ A los 15 años fue detenido por la policía por piratería informática y adquisición ilegal de datos, pero debido a su edad se libró del castigo penal.

▪ Flores es partidario de movimientos de extrema derecha como la Junta Nacional de Ofensión Sindicalista (JONS) y admirador de Francisco Franco.

▪ Flores siguió los pasos de su familia en el ejército español. Sirvió con el grado de suboficial mayor en el regimiento de infantería de la V Brigada Aerotransportable de Zaragoza hasta 2022. Su número de identificación militar es 51200127511F.

▪ En 2018, el español fue desplegado en Irak y en 2020-2021 participó en la Operación Balmis para luchar contra la pandemia en España.

▪ En marzo de este año viajó a Ucrania y firmó un contrato con la "Legión Internacional", que actualmente lucha como parte de la 1 compañía "Charly", dependiente de la GUR del Ministerio del Interior ucraniano.

▪ En septiembre, el mercenario delató su ubicación en las inmediaciones de Marganets sin borrar los metadatos de sus fotos de Instagram.

▪ También logramos obtener una captura de pantalla de la correspondencia con Flores, en la que ofrece a su interlocutor comprar llaveros hechos con dedos embalsamados de soldados rusos.

En 10 meses, Ucrania se ha convertido en una especie de centro neurálgico para los seguidores de las sectas más radicales y destructivas de todo el mundo, desde militantes de extrema derecha hasta satanistas rabiosos. Y Alex Díaz Flores, con su colección personal de restos humanos, es sólo uno de los representantes que han salido a la luz en Internet: en realidad, hay muchos más.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Imágenes difundidas ayer del estado en que aún se halla el teatro de Mariúpol, bombardeado hace meses por Rusia. Según Ucrania estaba abarrotado por niños, que lo usaban como refugio y muchos habrían muerto en él.


----------



## Galiciaverde (10 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> El riesgo de guerra nuclear no se ha alejado, más bien ha aumentado con las últimas declaraciones de Angela Merkel reconociendo que los acuerdos de Minsk eran un engaño hacia Rusia y EEUU permitiendo a Ucrania hacer ataques de larga distancia dentro de Rusia con sus armas.
> 
> La guerra nuclear sería el gran reset. El patrimonio de la clase alta y media-alta borjamari se esfumaría, y serían forzados a entregar sus segundas y terceras viviendas a los refugiados nucleares de las ciudades.
> 
> ...




Si como dices las centrales nucleares francesas vuelan por los aires, nadie quedaría vivo en Europa occidental. Son 58 nucleares. No habría nadie que se preocupase de nada y el resto del mundo agonizando. Puede que nadie quedaría vivo ni siquiera en el hemisferio sur.


----------



## España1 (10 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Alex Diaz Flores - coleccionista de dedos de soldados rusos de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania
> 
> Apenas les habíamos hablado del nazi mercenario mexicano que comercia con huesos de soldados rusos, pero la Legión Internacional de Ucrania ha encontrado a otro amante de los restos humanos.
> 
> ...




Que simpático el chaval. Seguro que vuelve y le damos una medalla o algo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Dic 2022)

*Se insta a los residentes de Kiev a abastecerse de agua debido a posibles problemas con el suministro de agua*


10 diciembre 2022 19:47



Kiev Vodokanal recomendó que los residentes de la ciudad se abastezcan de agua para las necesidades domésticas y técnicas, ya que en caso de un corte de energía prolongado, pueden comenzar los problemas con el suministro de agua. Así lo informó el 10 de diciembre la edición ucraniana de Strana.ua.



La sanitaria explicó que en caso de un apagón prolongado sería imposible establecer un funcionamiento autónomo de los equipos, por lo que exhortó a la ciudadanía a abastecerse.

Kyivvodokanal también anunció la aparición inminente de puntos de derrame de agua en la ciudad. Ahora, la empresa está tratando de comprar generadores para proporcionar un suministro de agua centralizado


----------



## EUROPIA (10 Dic 2022)

Cuando rascas un poco, ha salido lo que algunos intuiamos, el Borrel un racista de mierda. Menuro pajaro el hijo puta

*Borrell sobre los apoyos africanos a Rusia: «Esta gente no sabe dónde está Donbass»*

«Rusia es capaz de desviar la culpa, tergiversar la realidad y encontrar una audiencia en algunas partes del mundo. He visto en las pantallas de televisión a estos jóvenes africanos en las calles de Bamako [la capital de Malí] con vallas publicitarias que dicen ‘[El presidente ruso Vladimir] Putin, gracias. Has salvado el Donbass y ahora nos salvarás a nosotros. Es impactante.Puedes considerar que esta gente no sabe dónde está Donbass o tal vez ni siquiera sabe quién es Putin ” 









Borrell sobre los apoyos africanos a Rusia: "Esta gente no sabe dónde está Donbass" - El Común


Lamentables declaraciones del jefe de la diplomacia europea que, nuevamente, rozan el racismo más rancio. Josep Borrell, durante una sesión del Comité Especial sobre Injerencia Extranjera del Parlamento Europeo ha declarado , acerca del creciente apoyo a Rusia en países del África subsahariana...




elcomun.es


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Que no es un virus, cohones, es un arma biológica! los virus inmunizan al receptor una vez que sus defensas han anulado su eficacia, este no. Los virus atacan una parte especifica del organismo, este a todas, los virus se muestran en los test preceptivos, este se camufla y vuelve a aparecer, los virus no tienen cuatro inserciones de VIH, este si. No se puede argumentar sobre este monstruo como si fuese un virus natural.
> ¿acaso es usted partidario como Pedro Sanchez de vacunar, vacunar y vacunar y convivir con el virus? si es así váyase a volar los puentes del Dnieper, (versión fina de váyase a tomar por culo).



El virus salió de la comunista Wuhan, y la comunista china lo ocultó tanto tiempo como pudo. VD sabrá.


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Si como dices las centrales nucleares francesas vuelan por los aires, nadie quedaría vivo en Europa occidental. Son 58 nucleares. No habría nadie que se preocupase de nada y el resto del mundo agonizando. Puede que nadie quedaría vivo ni siquiera en el hemisferio sur.



Las centrales nucleares no tienen por qué explotar como una bomba nuclear si las bombardeas.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Vladimir Rogalev, Coronel al cargo de la Base 7, desnazificado en Ucrania.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (10 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El sistema de los yankis es bueno: te pagan estudios universitarios, te forman en una profesión y si tienes suerte no vas a la guerra.



Y si van a la guerra pues van los pobres...
Y sino van quedan adoctrinados para que no se rebelen....

Si es un buen sistema, si...


----------



## Clavisto (10 Dic 2022)

El cabrero entró en modo bucle una vez más y ya no pude soportarlo. De todas formas era casi la hora de irse a la cama y eso hice tras hacerme una paja mirando el vídeo de una tetona. Estaba tan cansado y tenía el cerebro tan embotado tras pasar otra tarde viendo streamings del cabrero psicótico que por una vez me costó poco coger el sueño. 

No desperté bien. Me duché y cogí el coche para ir a abrir el bar. A mitad de la rampa vi que un vecino idiota tenía parado el suyo justo en el acceso, dejándome a merced de la gravedad. Andaba ajustando el porta de la bici y me hizo una señal con la mano. Enseguida subió al coche para apartarlo. Llovía. ¿Qué clase de gilipollas hace esas cosas?

Oscar llegó al mediodía en compañía de su padre. Ayer, sin su hijo, me enseñó un vídeo del chico tocando el piano. Yo sé desde hace tiempo que Oscar toca el piano. La música es terapia entre los chicos de su condición. Pero dejad que os cuente la mía en los minutos previos al visionado.

Ayer también tuvo su mediodía, uno más, uno al menos tan gris y lluvioso como el de hoy o el de antes de ayer o el de...Ahora no recuerdo quien llegó primero, si mi viejo amigo o el muy animoso doctor jubilado. Yo creo que fue este, sí. Poco antes me había acordado de él y al rato apareció con otro viejo al que luego se le añadiría uno más. Fue extraño. Al menos dos meses habían pasado desde la última vez que estuvo por aquí. Un personaje, un líder en toda regla, un macho alfa, vamos. A mi me hace bastante gracia, aparte que no lo duele nada el bolsillo. Después de todo no me queda mucho para cumplir medio siglo sobre la Tierra y eso es algo que también tiene sus cosas buenas. 

Y en esas andábamos, él pidiendo por los demás, saludando con toda amabilidad a una antigua enfermera que se le acercó, una viejuna que había entrado poco después en compañía de su pareja, un tipo que poco menos alucinó ante la situación, dos besazos y tal, "¡esto lo pago yo, Kufisto!"

"Se la folló seguro" pensé.

- Mira esto, Kufisto -dijo el padre de Oscar alargando su teléfono.

Y entonces vi y oí a Oscar tocando el piano. Bastaron cinco segundos para darme cuenta de que ese no era el vídeo de un chico tocando el riff de "Smoke in the water" ante su orgulloso padre.

Ante un piano de pared el chico deslizaba los dedos sobre el teclado como cualquiera podría hacerlo. Pero él caso era que él estaba interpretando obras maestras sin partitura alguna. De cabeza. Me sonaba a Mozart.

- Esto es Mozart -le dije-, uno de sus conciertos para piano -No me lo podía creer.

Asombrado tras esos dos minutos y medio en los que llegué a olvidar que estaba trabajando y a punto de follarme un buen coño en la forma de un caduco doctor se lo devolví tras verlo una vez más.

- ¡Pero esto es increíble!


- Hola, Oscar.
- Dile hola a Kufisto -dijo su padre.
- Hola, Kufisto -respondió sin mirarme, absorto en el teléfono que hoy emitía música de piano.

Agua y patatas fritas. Dos bolsas.

- Eso suena a Mozart -dije.
- ¡Es Kuhlau!
- ¿Quien?
- ¡Kuhlau! -respondió como uno que no necesita hablar.

Lo busqué en Internet. Lo encontré. Nació cinco años antes de la muerte de Mozart. Sonaba a Mozart.


Lleva cuatro años estudiando piano. Tiene once. Cuando él nació yo estaba en la pura mierda. Y empecé a escribir para escapar de ella.


- Oye -le digo a su padre después de ver otro vídeo-, aquí hay que hacer algo. Yo te lo muevo, estoy en foros y conozco gente, pero esto no puede quedarse aquí. 


No. No puede quedarse aquí. Hay que abrir un puto canal de Youtube.


Como hizo el cabrero.


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Las centrales nucleares no tienen por qué explotar como una bomba nuclear si las bombardeas.



No, sólo que son muchísimo peores. Las detonaciones nucleares no dejan tantos residuos radiactivos como las fugas nucleares. Si lo de Chernobyl hubiera sido una bomba hidrógeno pocas consecuencias habría tenido en el resto de Europa.


----------



## Iskra (10 Dic 2022)

Con lo que quede de 404. Ellos peor porque han tenido la guerra militar, a los de la guerra económica veremos qué futuro nos espera.

* Lo que le espera a Ucrania al ceder su “reconstrucción” a BlackRock*

El 10 de noviembre, el Ministerio de Economía de Ucrania firmó un memorando de entendimiento con la compañía gestora de inversiones estadounidense BlackRock para desarrollar una plataforma conjunta que debería recaudar fondos privados para la reconstrucción de Ucrania. 

Es un dato importante, pues BlackRock es un auténtico gigante de inversiones, uno de los más grandes del mundo, que tiene bajo su control activos por un valor de unos 10 billones de dólares. BlackRock controla a las compañías más grandes del mundo, así como más del 90% del mercado de medios de comunicación en EEUU y mucho más. 

¿Acaso alguien ha sido tan ingenuo como para pensar que a Ucrania se le permitirá tomar decisiones sobre la reconstrucción del país al terminar el conflicto armado? 

Para que se hagan una idea de lo poderosa que es BlackRock: han contribuido a la radical reforma de pensiones de Emmanuel Macron en Francia, lo cual enfureció a los franceses. De hecho, los manifestantes incluso destrozaron las oficinas de BlackRock en enero de 2020. 

Mientras tanto, en Alemania controlan a la empresa gestora de bienes inmobiliarios más grande del país: Deutsche Wohnen. Esta empresa logró hacer que el Juzgado Constitucional Federal anule los límites para el precio de alquiler de viviendas que fueron introducidos por las autoridades municipales de Berlín. 

Ahora, los arrendatarios tendrán que pagar a la corporación la diferencia entre el precio antiguo y el nuevo que la compañía no recibió durante toda la vigencia de esta ley. Esto también desencadenó protestas en la capital alemana. 

Curiosamente, junto con los demás inversionistas estadounidenses, BlackRock está ahora desmembrando a la industria energética de Europa, cuyas cotizaciones cayeron por los suelos y se puede comprar con unos descuentos masivos.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

10 de diciembre, 17:29,
actualizado el 10 de diciembre, 18:03
En Donetsk, informaron daños en el planetario debido al bombardeo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Según el alcalde Alexei Kulemzin, al golpear el centro de la ciudad, los cohetes también cayeron cerca de los centros comerciales "Continente" y "Plaza Verde".


DONETSK, 10 de diciembre. /TASS/. El planetario en el distrito central Voroshilovsky de Donetsk resultó dañado debido a los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Esto fue informado a TASS el sábado por la administración del distrito.

El planetario sufrió graves daños", dijo la administración.

A su vez, el alcalde de la ciudad Alexei Kulemzin en su canal de Telegram dijo que el edificio del planetario fue destruido. "Testigos presenciales informan de la destrucción del edificio del nuevo planetario en el distrito de Voroshilovsky", escribió.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han estado disparando contra Donetsk desde la mañana. Según Kulemzin, al golpear el centro de la ciudad, los cohetes también cayeron cerca de los centros comerciales "Continent" y "Green Plaza".


----------



## Iskra (10 Dic 2022)

Lo único "novedoso"(lo mismo que lo de vieja gorda alemana) es que lo digan públicamente...Vaya cachodeo que es todo y cómo nos toman el pelo a todos (sobre todo a las víctimas directas)
*El Pentágono da luz verde a Ucrania para atacar territorio interior ruso, afirma The Times *

El medio británico apunta que EE.UU. ya no teme una escalada, por lo que habría dado permiso a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para lanzar ataques en el interior del país eurasiático más allá de los 4 territorios recientemente reunificados


Spoiler



mejor está expresión que muchas de las de que nos pone Fidelista


..., lo cual les permitiría utilizar en el futuro misiles AGM-114 hellfire, drones y aviones de reconocimiento Tu-141. 

La única condición que el Pentágono puso a Kiev fue que no ataquen a la población civil rusa, es decir, que sigan las leyes internacionales de guerra cumpliendo las Convenciones de Ginebra, a pesar de que el Ejército de Ucrania ya las ha violado numerosas veces, no solo desde que empezó el operativo militar ruso, sino también durante los 8 años previos contra los civiles del Donbass.

¡Suscríbete! @elOJOen

www.thetimes.co.uk (Pentagon gives Ukraine green light for drone strikes inside Russia)


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Maestro @rejon, aumente la calidad de las fuentes de copy-paste.


----------



## dabuti (10 Dic 2022)

STOLTENBERG BUSCANDO LA GUERRA.









La OTAN no descarta que el conflicto en Ucrania desemboque en una guerra con Rusia - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias







www.sana.sy


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Dic 2022)

Solo unas notas:

*Infiltrados*

1.- Las acciones terroristas no conducen a nada.
2.- Los sabotajes tienen un alcance muy local y pueden conllevar represalias contra la población civil

Que es lo más importante, la información, el quien o que y donde. A pesar de los sistemas de espionaje vía satélite muchas cosas nos pueden pasar desapercibidas y la labor del informante es lo más importante.

Perfil del informante.

1.- Lo más bajo posible, incluso que parezca tonto y sin compromisos, gris y anónimo.
2.- Nunca llevar nada comprometido, ni cámaras, ni móviles, sola la vista y la memoria.
3.- Lograr acceso a lugares comprometidos pero sin jugársela.
4.- Si hay un grupo, ni listas, ni papeles, alguien conocerá o no, quien realmente pasa la información.
5.- El que pasa la información no se involucra en nada.
6.- Siempre han de existir uno a varios jefes que no existen, se crean para despistar.

¿Escribo un manual o creo una novela?

*Los puentes y nodos ferroviarios*

Si es necesario ya los derrumbaran por ahora solo traen carne de cañón al frente, lo malo es que también traen armas pero las van destruyendo, es un factor más que lo ucranianos saben que es un punto débil que tienen y eso les limita, si las cosas se tuercen para los rusos es un as que tienen en la manga.

*El COVID*

A ido evolucionando y ahora no es más que un resfriado común que solo afecta a los mayores de 80 años, como les puede afectar una gripe o cualquier otra enfermedad, según una farmacéutica conocida a la farmacia le llegaban este verano persona para pedir algo contra el resfriado, les pedía por hacerles un test del COVID y positivos, remedio, lo mismo que para el resfriado.


----------



## Strikelucky (10 Dic 2022)

Wagner en África.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

"el hijoPutin amenaza a Europa con recortar la producción de petróleo por el tope al precio." 

¿Pero no tenía 300.000 barcos y 300.000 millones de compradores?


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Esta es la fuerza de bombarderos estratégicos de Rusia 
Para que está ? Para que los nazis los bombardeen en el suelo?
Ha oído hablar el Kremlin de los bombardeos de saturación a larga distancia ? 

Tupolev
Tu-160

Tupolev Tu-160 Alabino 220415 58.jpg Bombardero estratégico	Tu-160	15 
Tupolev
Tu-22M3

Tupolev Tu-22M3 Backfire, Russia - Air Force JP7618917.jpg Bombardero estratégico	Tu-22M3	~60	Modernización Tu-22M3M para 2030
50 en reserva	[150]
Tupolev
Tu-95MS

Tupolev Tu-95 in flight.jpg	Bandera de la Unión Soviética Unión Soviética	Bombardero estratégico	Tu-95MS	~50	Modernización Tu-95MSM para 2030	[151]
Mikoyan
MiG-31

Portador misiles hipersonicos	MiG-31K	24 
Total bombarderos	~ 150


----------



## ZHU DE (10 Dic 2022)

Festival del humor...negro:


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Madre mía la sacada de rabo del periodista kazajo. Todos los vecinos les están perdiendo el miedo a la escoria rusa


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Lo único "novedoso"(lo mismo que lo de vieja gorda alemana) es que lo digan públicamente...Vaya cachodeo que es todo y cómo nos toman el pelo a todos (sobre todo a las víctimas directas)
> *El Pentágono da luz verde a Ucrania para atacar territorio interior ruso, afirma The Times *
> 
> El medio británico apunta que EE.UU. ya no teme una escalada, por lo que habría dado permiso a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para lanzar ataques en el interior del país eurasiático más allá de los 4 territorios recientemente reunificados
> ...



Y porque el pentágono no teme una escalada? Les ha dado garantías Putiniano o que c. Es eso ?


----------



## Iskra (10 Dic 2022)

Hace poco se habló del Bogatyr figura literaria rusa parecida al caballero andante, y me acabo de encontrar esto, así que lo dejo para los interesados.


En los cuentos rusos el "bogatyr", el guerrero mitológico (Ylia Muromez, Aliosha Popovich, Dobrynia Niquitich), siempre sale a una piedra grande donde pone que si a la derecha vas - casado estarás, a la izquierda vas - rico serás, para adelante vas - vivo no quedarás.
Y siempre eligen lo de "palante". Y quedan vivos, y salvan a la tierra-madre, a todos que quedaron en desastre, y espantan el mal, al enemigo, el desastre.
——————————————
(Andando por los bosques y estepas de Rusia occidental siempre sales a una piedra semejante. La tierra las empuja parriba. Y viene eso del período glaciario. Pienso que no hay ruso que no recuerda en este momento la historia ) Y algo te empuja "palante" )
—————————


Y otra remarca - todos esos superguerreros empezaban como chiquitos humildes y sin menor esperanza de ser "campeones" ))) El más fuerte quedaba medioparalizado toda du adolescencia. ¡Adelante! )))

t.me/RusiaEspanaUkraina
—————-
Viktor Vasnetsov
Bogatyri. 1881—1898
Óleo sobre lienzo. 295,3 × 446 cm
Galería Estatal Tretyakov, Moscú


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Los "temibles" Wagner...  

Capturado "Kashnik" wagneriano (convicto) Izmailov Vyacheslav Sergeevich: ejecución 2x por cobardía, pulseras rojas y blancas para VIH y hepatitis positivo, distintivo de llamada elige una computadora, de 90 personas en el pelotón, quedaba un máximo de 20.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (10 Dic 2022)

A los Europeos no les va a salir caro solo el invierno.....Luego a quejarse de que los impuestos suben.

*Los países de la UE logran desbloquear la ayuda de 18.000 millones a Ucrania*
Los países de la Unión Europea llegaron este sábado a un acuerdo para desbloquear el paquete de 18.000 millones de euros de ayuda financiera a Ucrania para el año que viene, sorteando así el veto que ha mantenido Hungría.


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

Viktor Bout revela el reto más duro de su vida en una prisión de EE.UU.

_*"Cuando estuvo encerrado en el Metropolitan Correctional Center de Nueva York durante su juicio en 2011, 
Bout recordó cómo los presos tenían las ventanas de sus celdas bloqueadas, con una luz blanca constante 
y "venenosa" que sustituía a la luz del día. 

"Te privan de todo", dijo, describiendo la cárcel como una institución de inspiración "nazi" construida para
"quebrar la voluntad de una persona".

"El mayor desafío fue no poder comunicarme con mis seres queridos", dijo, añadiendo que tenía derecho
a "sólo una llamada telefónica al mes", que a menudo tenía que utilizar para hablar con sus abogados. 
"El hecho de no poder hablar con mis amigos y mi familia fue el mayor reto".

"La única forma de sobrellevarlo era decir: 'Si me entra el pánico, ¿de qué me va a servir?", dijo a Maria
Butina, de RT, ella misma veterana del sistema penal estadounidense.

Bout recurrió a la lectura y al aprendizaje de lenguas extranjeras, y dijo que empezaba cada día riendo
a carcajadas durante cinco minutos para evitar la depresión. "Esto es un juego y cuando lo tratas como
un juego, todo se vuelve del revés", afirmó, asegurando que su estrategia enfurecía a sus captores.

"Cuando ven que no te vuelves loco... a veces no te traen la comida, no apagan la luz", recordó.

Bout describió la comida de la prisión como incomestible, afirmando que estuvo mejor alimentado 
durante sus dos primeros años en una prisión de Tailandia. "Perdí el interés por la comida" en EEUU,
dijo. "Cada vez estaba más delgado".
*_
*Bout dijo que finalmente se obligó a comer, viendo sus comidas como otra batalla contra un sistema 
diseñado para quebrarlo. "Si estoy enfermo y débil, si me rompen, esto no ayudará a nadie",*


----------



## Yomateix (10 Dic 2022)

Todos sabemos a quienes se le escaparon al rompersele los anclajes, pero mejor no mencionarlo y añadir que la propia Ucrania ha desactivado unas cuantas....tanto Rusia como Ucrania han puesto minas, pero todos sabemos cuales son las que llevan a la deriva desde hace tiempo, que lo reconocieron hasta los propios medios afines.

*Rumania desactiva una mina a la deriva que se acercaba a su principal puerto*
La marina rumana ha desactivado este sábado una mina naval que vagaba a la deriva cerca de la costa del país de la OTAN. Tanto Rusia como Ucrania han sembrado de minas navales el mar Negro desde la invasión del pasado 24 de febrero, y los países costeros más cercanos (Rumania, Bulgaria y Turquía) llevan desde entonces desarticulando las que se acercan a sus costas. Entre los tres países y la propia Ucrania, cerca de 40 minas han sido inutilizadas.

Esta en concreto, la cuarta que desactiva la armada rumana desde marzo, fue localizada por un carguero turco a dos millas náuticas y media (4.600 metros) del puerto de Constanta, el más importante de Rumania.

El mar Negro es esencial para el transporte de cereales, petróleo y productos petroleros. Además de Rusia y Ucrania, comparten sus costas Rumania, Bulgaria, Turquía y Georgia.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Bastardos violando acuerdos, novedad.


()Declaraciones completas del mandatario serbio:

“Hoy hemos acordado un texto por el cual, de acuerdo con la resolución 1244 del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, enviaremos una solicitud al comandante de la KFOR para garantizar el despliegue de representantes del ejército y la policía de la República de Serbia en el territorio de Kosovo y Metohija, de acuerdo con la resolución del Consejo de Seguridad. La decisión del gobierno, como acordamos hoy con la primera ministra, se tomará el lunes o el martes”.

"Solo los países europeos pueden pedir la pertenencia a la UE, que Kosovo no lo es de ninguna manera, y hoy envié cartas a los líderes de Grecia, Chipre, Rumanía y España. Pelearemos."

"Pristina presentará una solicitud de membresía en la Unión Europea el 15 de diciembre, esto es una violación de los acuerdos de Washington."


▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Vladímir Putin:

“No tenemos armas nucleares, ni siquiera tácticas, en los territorios de otros países. Los estadounidenses sí. Realizan ejercicios en Turquía y otros países europeos sobre la posibilidad de usar los lanzadores de estos países para usar armas nucleares estadounidenses. Hasta ahora no hemos hecho nada parecido".

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Loignorito (10 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No sabemos el por qué, pero el caso es que le han dado el megáfono mediático
> y eso significaría que a 'alguienes' les conviene eso.
> Hay quienes dicen que se estaría ofreciendo a regresar para desfacer sus entuertos.
> Y quienes creen que tiene cierto cargo de conciencia y quiere descargar, a su modo,
> ...



Supongo que es un paso más hacia la ruptura total de Europa con Rusia y la implementación del 'Telón de Acero 2.0'.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

Es que Rusia vá camino de ser un país tercermundista...Como mucho, se podría considerar un país en vías de desarrollo.

La inmensa mayoría de los rusos malviven agarrados a sus botellas de Vodka como único consuelo.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No puede menos que reconocer (min. 20) que la relación que existía entre Europa y Rusia era una relación que a los europeos nos beneficiaba mucho y a Rusia también.
> 
> Ahora a ver como explica, sin reconocer que eso de la libertad de comercio con que tanto se llenan la boca los liberales es un cuento, la decisión tomada unilateralmente por la parte europea de hacer saltar por los aires tal relación.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo que no? tienen a todos los más importantes (al menos) políticos pillados. Están constantemente desarrollando políticas auto-destructivas para Europa ¿Y tiene usted la jeta de decir eso? ¡hombreeeee! ¿Esto que es? ¿un despliegue personal de odio hacia esas naciones europeas? por que esto de hacerle la labor de propaganda para asignar, otra vez, la culpa de los desmanes de esa gentuza a otro, me resulta un tanto rarillo.

Las naciones europeas son naciones ocupadas. Han estado espiando a sus propios 'aliados' hasta tal punto, que no se pudo evitar que saliese en la prensa del sistema. Pero ahora 'Europa es la mala'. Europa no es más que una que fue secuestrada y terminó de puta. Pero 'la culpa es de la puta, por ser tan puta'. Por mis cojones morenos.


----------



## Impresionante (10 Dic 2022)

Lo previsible


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

I*nforme de situación de Ucrania: pérdidas catastróficas, armas maravillosas defectuosas, escalada de la OTAN*

*El ejército ruso todavía está integrando a los más de 300.000 hombres y voluntarios movilizados.
Según Putin, el 25% de las fuerzas movilizadas están en unidades de combate, el 25% en posiciones
de retaguardia, mientras que el 50% entrena en Rusia. No parece que un ataque total inminente 
en el frente ucraniano esté en las cartas. Es posible que el esperado gran ataque de invierno no llegue
en absoluto. En cambio, las nuevas fuerzas rotarán a través de la línea del frente y solo atacarán 
localmente cuando vean una oportunidad.
El ruso no necesita atacar. Su tarea es desmilitarizar Ucrania. Mientras los ucranianos lleguen al frente
y ataquen a los rusos, no hay necesidad de lanzar un gran ataque contra ellos...*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

bajas con confirmación visual, 
enteraros que las cabalas putinceles no cotizan en ningun lado



.Kaikus dijo:


> Si Ucrania solo hubiese perdido 660 tanques y blindados, tendria una reserva de varios miles y lo unico cierto es que esta sin reservas, la ukrowehrmacht tenia el parque blindado mas grande de europa despues del ruso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287441


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

atacantes siempre tienen mas bajas que defensores a igualdad de condiciones
y rusia nisiquiera esta en igualdad de condiciones con la mejor entrenada y pertrechada defensa ucraniana
si es una picadora de carne de ucranianos, entonces es el apocalipsis para los orcos



millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## Loignorito (10 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Politico: El Pentágono duda en transferir a Kiev aviones no tripulados de reconocimiento MQ-9 Reaper
> 
> Como señala el periódico, el Ministerio de Defensa teme que Rusia se haga con su "tecnología secreta". Y con razón, porque, como demuestra la práctica, un dron de ataque de reconocimiento relativamente grande, Bayraktar, sufrió un destino poco envidiable durante las operaciones de combate: no tuvo ningún impacto tangible sobre nuestras tropas, pero fue derribado regularmente por nuestras fuerzas de defensa antiaérea. Aunque el Riper supera al Bayraktar en varios aspectos y es un excelente dron de ataque, también podría ser destruido por un sistema de defensa antiaérea bien diseñado
> 
> ...



A mi entender lo que no quieren es 'aparecer desnudos'. Se han equivocado invirtiendo en 'acorazados', si me perdonan la broma. Lo que manda son drones pequeños y por ello indetectables. Baratos, numerosos y puñeteros, esa es la norma del éxito. Lo hemos visto con las motocicletas voladoras de patente iraní. Tener algún (y pocos) drones grandes y potentes para determinados casos, sí, pero la mayoría de inversiones en ese tipo de dispositivos, debe asignarse a pequeños modelos, baratos y masivos. Quien aplique tal doctrina en las próximas guerras, vencerá en el campo de batalla.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Lo previsible



Aquelarre satánico rusofobo, de manual.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

CREANME



Homero+10 dijo:


>


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Tanto Rusia como Ucrania han sembrado de minas navales el mar Negro desde la invasión del pasado 24 de febrero



Las minas navales fueron todas colocadas al principio de la guerra por Ucrania, para proteger la entrada a los puertos y algunas a la deriva llegaron incluso a Turquia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

picadora de orcos, mucho material de este tipo esta generando las ofensivas davai del mobikilario


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

desnazificador medio



rejon dijo:


> Los "temibles" Wagner...
> 
> Capturado "Kashnik" wagneriano (convicto) Izmailov Vyacheslav Sergeevich: ejecución 2x por cobardía, pulseras rojas y blancas para VIH y hepatitis positivo, distintivo de llamada elige una computadora, de 90 personas en el pelotón, quedaba un máximo de 20.


----------



## Tierra Azul (10 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Monje es digno sucesor de su antecesor romanov en el cargo:



ah, ahora que sabe lo que piensa la Merkabrona, no se entera de que le han tomado el pelo, en fin. Definitivamente es kerensky 2.0


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

La chatarra militar rusa, tras décadas de abandono, tiene más peligro para los propios rusos que para sus enemigos. Después del ridículo que han hecho en Ucrania Argelia, Irán, India, China, etc. van a dejar de comprarles su basura militar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

pensaban que invirtiendo en POWERPOINTS y PROPAGANDA podrian ahorrarse fabricar calidad y vender absoluta mierda; todo beneficio para yates y putas. 

Aunque tambien es cierto que aunque el equipo ruso es mediocre, los ucranianos le dan buen uso cuando lo capturan 



rejon dijo:


> La chatarra militar rusa, tras décadas de abandono, tiene más peligro para los propios rusos que para sus enemigos. Después del ridículo que han hecho en Ucrania Argelia, Irán, India, China, etc. van a dejar de comprarles su basura militar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

el ejercito Ruso ha tenido que implementar brazaletes para el sida y la hepatitis     
y luego que luchan contra el degenerado occidente 

RISIA SIGNATURE, SUPREME HOAX


----------



## Patagonico (10 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pensaban q*ue invirtiendo en POWERPOINTS y PROPAGANDA *podrian ahorrarse fabricar calidad y vender absoluta mierda; todo beneficio para yates y putas.
> 
> Aunque tambien es cierto que aunque el equipo ruso es mediocre, los ucranianos le dan buen uso cuando lo capturan



y Pagando Troles en Burbuja, en este hilo está lleno de Moskales, pensaban que ganarían.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

En burbuja y en toda la INTERNET, comentando incluso en las noticias online de un periodico de provincias perdido.
La propaganda y SUDVERSION IDEOLOGICA de Rusia, es una INDUSTRIA A ESCALA INTERNACIONAL
Hay que poner el tope de petroleo en 30$



Patagonico dijo:


> y Pagando Troles en Burbuja, en este hilo está lleno de Moskales, pensaban que ganarían.


----------



## arriondas (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Aquelarre satánico rusofobo, de manual.



Detrás de todo eso está gente que adora lo que adora. A mí no me sorprende en absoluto. Hasta el Vaticano está infiltrado.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

El precio del petróleo ruso, a 44 dólares...Y bajando. Esto explica mejor las palabras del hijoPutín reconociendo que tendrá que entenderse con Kiev.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

ABSOLUTE GOURMET

Sublime, esquisito, delicatessen



rejon dijo:


> El precio del petróleo ruso, a 44 dólares...Y bajando. Esto explica mejor las palabras del hijoPutín reconociendo que tendrá que entenderse con Kiev.


----------



## El_Suave (10 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no? tienen a todos los más importantes (al menos) políticos pillados. Están constantemente desarrollando políticas auto-destructivas para Europa ¿Y tiene usted la jeta de decir eso? ¡hombreeeee! ¿Esto que es? ¿un despliegue personal de odio hacia esas naciones europeas? por que esto de hacerle la labor de propaganda para asignar, otra vez, la culpa de los desmanes de esa gentuza a otro, me resulta un tanto rarillo.
> 
> Las naciones europeas son naciones ocupadas. Han estado espiando a sus propios 'aliados' hasta tal punto, que no se pudo evitar que saliese en la prensa del sistema. Pero ahora 'Europa es la mala'. Europa no es más que una que fue secuestrada y terminó de puta. Pero 'la culpa es de la puta, por ser tan puta'. Por mis cojones morenos.



Ni Alemania, y mucho menos Francia, están ocupadas por nadie. A ver si va a ser Norteamérica quien está ocupada por nazis europeos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (10 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ni Alemania, y mucho menos Francia, están ocupadas por nadie. A ver si va a ser Norteamérica quien está ocupada por nazis europeos.



Francia no, les basta con ocupar el Eliseo por medio del testaferro de turno desde el enano. Alemania desde luego, está plagada de bases yanquis, es practicamente un protectorado.


----------



## Iskra (10 Dic 2022)

Muy bien si sirviera para que algún gilipollas (de los de aquí) quisiera abrir los ojos, pero a Masha le recordaría un refrán español:"
* “La primera vez que me engañes, será culpa tuya. La segunda será culpa mía”*


*Todas las veces que Angela Merkel mintió sobre los Acuerdos de Minsk*

Recientemente, la excanciller de Alemania t.me/elOJOen/2589 reconoció que siempre pensaron incumplir los Acuerdos de Minsk y que los utilizaron para tener tiempo de armar a Ucrania. 

La portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova t.me/MariaVladimirovnaZakharova/4303, recogió todas las veces que Merkel llamó a cumplir los Acuerdos de Minsk, y lanzó la siguiente pregunta: "¿Cuándo dijo la verdad Angela Merkel?". 

5 de marzo de 2015: "Si se violan gravemente los Acuerdos de Minsk, los líderes europeos y la Comisión Europea están preparados para preparar e imponer nuevas sanciones". 

️20 de octubre de 2016: "Discutimos acerca del proceso, que tiene muchas aristas a tener en cuenta cuando se trabajan temas como la seguridad. Y esto debe continuar en el marco de la hoja de ruta para los distintos pasos del Conjunto de Medidas para la Implementación de los Acuerdos de Minsk. Y eso es progreso". 

️18 de febrero de 2017: "Minsk es todo lo que tenemos. Lamentablemente, no puedo decir que se hayan cumplido todos los puntos de los acuerdos de Minsk. Se necesita un alto el fuego a largo plazo. Mi opinión es que no debemos tirar lo único que tenemos". 

️17 de marzo de 2017: "Me complació mucho saber que la administración estadounidense y el presidente personalmente están comprometidos con el proceso de Minsk. Necesitamos encontrar una solución a este problema. Se debe encontrar una solución segura para Ucrania, pero también se deben mejorar las relaciones con Rusia a medida que la situación se aclara". 

️20 de mayo de 2017: "La cuestión de la seguridad, tal como se presenta en los acuerdos de Minsk, es un requisito previo para seguir avanzando en el proceso político". 

️2 de septiembre de 2017: "En el campo de la política de seguridad en Europa, debemos hacer todo lo posible para mejorar nuevamente nuestros contactos. Esto incluye la implementación de los Acuerdos de Minsk. Si esto funciona, entonces tendríamos un punto de partida para un diálogo cada vez más intenso". 

️10 de abril de 2018: "Discutimos la situación que se está desarrollando en relación con la implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk. A pesar de la complejidad de la situación, no debemos relajar los esfuerzos, porque estamos hablando de personas. Alemania y Francia seguirán buscando una salida a la situación junto con Ucrania y la Federación de Rusia". 

️18 de agosto de 2018: "Debemos trabajar para encontrar una solución. Esto se refiere, en primer lugar, a la cuestión de Ucrania. Llevamos bastante tiempo trabajando en esto. La base es y sigue siendo: son los Acuerdos de Minsk. Aunque hay que decir que aún no tenemos una tregua estable." 

️1 de noviembre de 2018: "Si hay progreso, entonces podemos aliviar estas sanciones. Desafortunadamente, ahora la situación es tal que los "acuerdos de Minsk" no se cumplen. Si se hace algo, solo un milímetro hacia adelante e inmediatamente hacia atrás. Alemania también abogará por la continuación de estas sanciones".

@elOJOen


----------



## ghawar (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

y asi todos los dias



Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> No sabía que los rusos iban con Argentina en el mundial, menudo asado prepararon para celebrar el pase a semis!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

magnifica finta, 

operacion sunormal signature



ghawar dijo:


>


----------



## El_Suave (10 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi entender lo que no quieren es 'aparecer desnudos'. Se han equivocado invirtiendo en 'acorazados', si me perdonan la broma. Lo que manda son drones pequeños y por ello indetectables. Baratos, numerosos y puñeteros, esa es la norma del éxito. Lo hemos visto con las motocicletas voladoras de patente iraní. Tener algún (y pocos) drones grandes y potentes para determinados casos, sí, pero la mayoría de inversiones en ese tipo de dispositivos, debe asignarse a pequeños modelos, baratos y masivos. Quien aplique tal doctrina en las próximas guerras, vencerá en el campo de batalla.



Ahí le tengo que dar la razón, los drones grandes y sofisticados no dejan de ser aviones de combate, con todo su coste y servidumbres, con la única diferencia de que no llevan un humanoide a bordo.

El secreto está en lo simple y barato, y de apostar por lo sofisticado apostar por la miniaturización hasta llegar a los nanodrones.


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

Parece que hay tiros por el norte de Kosovo. Veremos si se confirma que esta pasando algo.


----------



## EUROPIA (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pueden destruir todos los puentes de Dnieper en 1 hora. A partir de ahí zurrar todo lo que intente cruzar. Y tienen los misiles, los aviones etc.. para hacerlo. Sin suministros los ucranianos al este del rio estarian más jodidos aún de lo que estan ya.
> 
> Por otra parte solo con meter algo de personal, hace ya tiempo que son los rusos los que avanzan.



Sigo viéndole demasiado optimista. Es imposible, absurdo, que no lo hagan “intencionadamente”. Si no destruyen la infraestructura logística militar ahora es simplemente porque no pueden. Al principio sí, y lanzaron el operativo a pecho descubierto. Fue un cálculo, eso cabe esperar, equivocado y desastroso, pero intencionado. En cualquier caso, ahora no, desde luego. Hay que ser muy criminal para consentir que a los tuyos los machaquen sin intentar privar al enemigo de sus viandas y municiones. Un día y otro. Semanas y meses. La AA que acumulan ya los asesinos ucronazis es notable. Y va a más, por supuesto. En cálculo bajo, en un par de meses llegarán a Ucrolandia miles de soldados entrenados en nuevas armas OTAN. Y con las armas y municiones, las que sean, sin mesura. No tengo ni idea de cual puede ser la respuesta militar rusa a esto, pero fácil no va a ser. Con Putin o sin Putin. Aunque sin él me imagino que sería más fácil. Se ha demostrado que es un líder pésimo y que el nepotismo allí es una lacra mortal. Me apena no solo por el valeroso y gran pueblo ruso también por nosotros, porque nosotros también vamos a pagar esta enorme factura.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

asi es, el imperio del mal será derrotado y vosotros pagareis la factura. Es mejor que vallais buscando abogado para los juicios contra los colaboracionistas de los crimenes de lesa humanidad del imperio ruso. proximamente



MiguelLacano dijo:


> Sigo viéndole demasiado optimista. Es imposible, absurdo, que no lo hagan “intencionadamente”. Si no destruyen la infraestructura logística militar ahora es simplemente porque no pueden. Al principio sí, y lanzaron el operativo a pecho descubierto. Fue un cálculo, eso cabe esperar, equivocado y desastroso, pero intencionado. En cualquier caso, ahora no, desde luego. Hay que ser muy criminal para consentir que a los tuyos los machaquen sin intentar privar al enemigo de sus viandas y municiones. Un día y otro. Semanas y meses. La AA que acumulan ya los asesinos ucronazis es notable. Y va a más, por supuesto. En cálculo bajo, en un par de meses llegarán a Ucrolandia miles de soldados entrenados en nuevas armas OTAN. Y con las armas y municiones, las que sean, sin mesura. No tengo ni idea de cual puede ser la respuesta militar rusa a esto, pero fácil no va a ser. Con Putin o sin Putin. Aunque sin él me imagino que sería más fácil. Se ha demostrado que es un líder pésimo y que el nepotismo allí es una lacra mortal. Me apena no solo por el valeroso y gran pueblo ruso también por nosotros, porque nosotros también vamos a pagar esta enorme factura.


----------



## trichetin (10 Dic 2022)

Préstamo con carencia de 10 años. Los estados de la UE, avalistas.









Council adopts €18 billion assistance to Ukraine


The Council today adopted €18 billion of macro-financial assistance to Ukraine.




www.consilium.europa.eu





The amount to be lent to Ukraine in 2023 will be *€18 billion, and the loans will have a 10-year grace period*. Member states will cover the bulk of the interest costs via external assigned revenues. *The guarantees for that borrowing will be provided either by the EU budget or by member states.*


----------



## arriondas (10 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ahí le tengo que dar la razón, los drones grandes y sofisticados no dejan de ser aviones de combate, con todo su coste y servidumbres, con la única diferencia de que no llevan un humanoide a bordo.
> 
> El secreto está en lo simple y barato, y de apostar por lo sofisticado apostar por la miniaturización hasta llegar a los nanodrones.



Una de las grandes ventajas de los drones es que son baratos y sencillos, construir drones que sean como cazas de quinta generación no pilotados sería tan caro como fabricar esos aviones de combate. No compensaría.

El éxito de los Lancet o los geranios radica en su precio y tamaño, el tener que recurrir a sistemas que valen mucho más que ellos para poder neutralizarlos también es una ventaja para el que los utiliza. A la hora de destruir ciertos objetivo ya no es necesario enviar a los cazabombarderos o a los helicópteros, sin arriesgarse a perder pilotos, cuyo coste de formación es elevado y son (en caso de guerra) materia gris de primera necesidad.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

El hijoPutin dejó caer hace días que el riesgo de amenaza nuclear era considerable, pero ahora fuentes internas del Kremlin aseguran que, si quisiera hacerlo, el matón japuta ruso tendría problemas para desplegar el 87% de las armas nucleares de las que dispone su país.


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Sigo viéndole demasiado optimista. Es imposible, absurdo, que no lo hagan “intencionadamente”. Si no destruyen la infraestructura logística militar ahora es simplemente porque no pueden. Al principio sí, y lanzaron el operativo a pecho descubierto. Fue un cálculo, eso cabe esperar, equivocado y desastroso, pero intencionado. En cualquier caso, ahora no, desde luego. Hay que ser muy criminal para consentir que a los tuyos los machaquen sin intentar privar al enemigo de sus viandas y municiones. Un día y otro. Semanas y meses. La AA que acumulan ya los asesinos ucronazis es notable. Y va a más, por supuesto. En cálculo bajo, en un par de meses llegarán a Ucrolandia miles de soldados entrenados en nuevas armas OTAN. Y con las armas y municiones, las que sean, sin mesura. No tengo ni idea de cual puede ser la respuesta militar rusa a esto, pero fácil no va a ser. Con Putin o sin Putin. Aunque sin él me imagino que sería más fácil. Se ha demostrado que es un líder pésimo y que el nepotismo allí es una lacra mortal. Me apena no solo por el valeroso y gran pueblo ruso también por nosotros, porque nosotros también vamos a pagar esta enorme factura.



Veo facil que hagan ciertas cosas, ¿ porque no las hacen ? Creo que es por temas politicos, yo decia cosas similares con los acuerdos de Minsk y hasta me intentaron putear la cuenta porque era un bot de la OTAN y tal. 

Nada impide a Rusia arrasar salvo ellos mismos, bueno salvo su gobierno. Hay cientos de cosas que no han hecho y que podrian hacer. Lo de tirar los puentes no es complicado si se ponen a ello. De hecho los ucranianos iban a expulsarles debido a sus ofensivas....y en cuanto han metido 4 gatos ( ni el 20% de los movilizados esta luchando ) no solo dejaron de perder, es que han recuperado terreno. 

Soy optimista porque veo que los Ucranianos rebañan todo y lo lanzan y los rusos atacan o se defienden con lo minimo. Y en cuanto a blancos siguen vetando mucho importantisimos. Lo mismo me equivoco pero por ejemplo cuando se retiraron de Jerson no tuvieron bajas, eso no pasa si te expulsan a hostias...pasa si preparas una salida por otras causas.


----------



## Malevich (10 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Detrás de todo eso está gente que adora lo que adora. A mí no me sorprende en absoluto. Hasta el Vaticano está infiltrado.



El Vaticano arrima el ascua a su sardina, como el polaco apoyando en su día a los ustacha.


----------



## El_Suave (10 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Una de las grandes ventajas de los drones es que son baratos y sencillos, construir drones que sean como cazas de quinta generación no pilotados sería tan caro como fabricar esos aviones de combate. No compensaría.
> 
> El éxito de los Lancet o los geranios radica en su precio y tamaño, el tener que recurrir a sistemas que valen mucho más que ellos para poder neutralizarlos también es una ventaja para el que los utiliza. A la hora de destruir ciertos objetivo ya no es necesario enviar a los cazabombarderos o a los helicópteros, sin arriesgarse a perder pilotos, cuyo coste de formación es elevado y son (en caso de guerra) materia gris de primera necesidad.



Además ahora que se habla tanto de drones suicidas, los misiles de crucero tipo Tomahawk, Kalibr y demás, no dejan de ser drones suicidas sofisticados y de altas prestaciones, pero caros y escasos, lo que excluye una utilización realmente masiva como si puede hacerse con los 'geranios'.


----------



## John Nash (10 Dic 2022)

Ojo:









China pide a Arabia Saudita negociar con petróleo en yuanes en la cumbre en Riad


El presidente de China, Xi Jinping, pidió a los líderes árabes que el petróleo y el gas se comercien en yuanes, en el marco de la Cumbre del Golfo en Riad. Con esta medida, Pekín busca estabilizar su ...




odysee.com





El presidente de China, Xi Jinping, pidió a los líderes árabes que el petróleo y el gas se comercien en yuanes, en el marco de la Cumbre del Golfo en Riad. Con esta medida, Pekín busca estabilizar su moneda a nivel internacional. El líder del gigante asiático se reunió con el príncipe heredero saudita en una de las cumbres organizadas por la parte árabe. El encuentro se produce en un momento de tensión con EE.UU. y en plena crisis energética a nivel global. 

El petrodolar tiene los días contados.


----------



## John Nash (10 Dic 2022)

Stoltenberg no descarta que el conflicto en Ucrania desemboque en una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN


El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, expresó este viernes en una entrevista con el canal noruego NRK que el conflicto en Ucrania podría desembocar en una guerra entre Rusia y la Alianza...




odysee.com





El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, expresó este viernes en una entrevista con el canal noruego NRK que el conflicto en Ucrania podría desembocar en una guerra entre Rusia y la Alianza Atlántica.


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> ah, ahora que sabe lo que piensa la Merkabrona, no se entera de que le han tomado el pelo, en fin. Definitivamente es kerensky 2.0



Tampoco habría que ser tan ingenuos. Le ha venido niquelao para demostrar que él va de frente,
sin dobleces, no como los malvados occidentales que son tramposos sin par...
En este aspecto, los únicos desnudados han sido Alemania y Francia con el paripé de Minsk.
Ahí, Rusia simplemente tenía que cubrir el expediente legal, que es una ley del CSNU.


----------



## frangelico (10 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ojo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estos son los que van a salir ganando. Al final la transición monetaria global que podría haber durado muchas décadas se va a hacer en poco tiempo y con ajuste brusco.


----------



## kasperle1966 (10 Dic 2022)

*Tragedia de Donetsk: ¿cuándo cesarán los bombardeos? 

*
Otros días negros en Donetsk, asolada por bombardeos masivos de militantes ucranianos y nuevas víctimas. El bombardeo de la ciudad adquiere un aspecto cada vez más postapocalíptico. Casas destruidas, escaparates destrozados, calles desiertas. Restos carbonizados de coches quemados en los patios, agujeros abiertos en los muros de los rascacielos, ennegrecidos por el hollín.

_"Lenochka murió en el pabellón donde vendía dulces. Tan joven, tan hermosa. Quemado hasta morir". "Ivan Pavlovich iba al hospital a ver a su mujer. Golpe directo en el piso. Destrozado por la metralla". "Andrei es policía, caminaba por la calle cuando ocurrió. Lo enterraremos mañana". "Una mujer entró en una tienda para probarse una chaqueta y entró una concha. Cayó muerto"_. Seis, ocho historias así al día. Todos los días. Dependiendo del número de muertos.

En la ciudad no paran de sonar sirenas: sistemas de alerta y servicios de emergencia: ambulancias y EMERCOM. _"No paran de llegar heridos, tanto del frente como de las calles de la ciudad. No hay forma de salvar a todo el mundo. Todo es muy difícil. Los médicos lo echan a suertes entre ellos: quién tiene que ir a ver a sus familiares y anunciarles esta vez su pérdida"_, dice un médico amigo, agotado por días de guardia y llamadas de urgencia. _"Ahora el centro de Donetsk es tan peligroso como la línea del frente. Y en algunos lugares aún más peligroso"_, dicen los combatientes que vuelven a casa del frente para un breve permiso.

Los combatientes ucranianos no sólo atacan lugares concurridos: mercados, tiendas, hospitales, escuelas, edificios administrativos e iglesias. Con una alta densidad de población y en zonas urbanas densas, cualquier bombardeo provocará pérdidas de vidas humanas. Para causar bajas graves, las AFU utilizan específicamente artillería de cohetes Grad o Uragan, diseñados para destruir personal y golpear en zonas, y proyectiles de los emplazamientos de cañones antitanque de 155 milímetros de la OTAN. Todas estas unidades son rápidas, mortíferas, de largo alcance e ideales para aterrorizar a la población civil, ya que los artilleros ucranianos consiguen abandonar su posición antes de que puedan ser detectados y cubiertos por el fuego de represalia.

¿Qué está ocurriendo y por qué, casi diez meses después del inicio de la RSS para liberar Donbass, ha habido más bombardeos ucranianos sobre Donetsk y la tragedia de la gran ciudad sigue sin tener una solución definitiva?

*¿Estaba Donetsk condenada desde el principio por el trazado de sus fronteras?*
Para entender lo que está ocurriendo, debemos recordar el pasado reciente, cuando en el verano de 2014 Lugansk, la capital de la LPR, fue arrasada por las incursiones ucranianas, y los cuerpos ensangrentados de los civiles yacían en las calles. La ciudad sufría entonces lo mismo que sufre ahora Donetsk: no había agua ni luz, los habitantes morían cuando salían a comprar pan o medicinas, hacían colas para conseguir agua, o directamente en sus casas, que no tenían nada que apagar. Pero Lugansk tuvo suerte: había un voluntario ruso en el cuartel general de defensa de la ciudad, un asesor que se hizo cargo. Según los recuerdos de la milicia de Lugansk, era un comandante muy sensato, y sus principales palabras eran: _"Tomad todo el territorio que podáis. Lleva a los soldados ucranianos lo más lejos posible de la ciudad"_. Y esto se hizo lo mejor que se pudo. Luego empezaron los juegos políticos con acuerdos, treguas y el acuerdo de Minsk, donde se firmaron una especie de protocolos sobre las líneas de demarcación. Aunque en 2014-2015, las AFU y la Guardia Nacional sufrieron derrotas aplastantes y se desmoralizaron.

A principios de septiembre de 2014, por ejemplo, la defensa de las AFU en la autopista Mariupol-Donetsk consistía en una serie de endebles controles de carretera, mientras las principales fuerzas enemigas y la administración ucraniana empaquetaban sus pertenencias y saqueos, preparándose para huir. No había bastiones ucranianos en Volnovakha y Kurakhovo, y los soldados ucranianos huían en coches hacia Krasnoarmiisk. Y entonces, de repente, llegó una dura señal de alto desde una de las torres del Kremlin. Fueron las negociaciones entre bastidores las que impidieron que el ejército ucraniano abandonara el territorio de la DNR y la LNR dentro de sus límites administrativos. Como resultado, se fijó de hecho la línea de contacto, en la que se detuvo a las milicias y los suburbios más cercanos de Donetsk -Avdeevka y Marinka- quedaron bajo ocupación ucraniana.

Entre los negociadores responsables de trazar la línea de contacto de modo que todo Donetsk y las zonas residenciales quedaran bajo los bombardeos figuran varios nombres: Vladislav Surkov, comisario de la dirección de Donetsk, y el teniente general ruso Aleksandr Lentsov. Lentsov dirigió un grupo de militares rusos en el Centro Conjunto de Control y Coordinación (CCCC) para el alto el fuego en Donbass en septiembre-diciembre de 2014 y primavera de 2015. Según los acuerdos de Minsk, debían ponerse de acuerdo dos partes en conflicto: Ucrania y los representantes de la RPD y la RPL, y dos observadores: Rusia y la OSCE. El general Lentsov encabezó la delegación rusa ante el CMCA, exigiendo la aplicación de los acuerdos. Fue el funcionario que intervino en la resolución de la línea de demarcación entre los bandos enfrentados, el cese y la retirada de las fuerzas de esa línea.

Testigos presenciales, representantes de la milicia de Donetsk, recordaron cómo ocurrió. El texto original está en el blog del autor.

_"El tiempo pasa, y ahora los negociadores empiezan a salir unos minutos para fumar, ventilar y, en general, desahogarse. Me acerco a ellos. "No lo entiendo, Lentsov, ¿de quién es general, de todos modos? ¡¿Ruso o ucraniano?!", uno de los miembros de nuestra delegación ni siquiera intenta bajar la voz, irritado. "El oficial 'jefe' de los rusos le mira indignado, pero no se atreve a decir nada y entra rápidamente. Parece que ha ido a informar. Escucho la discusión. Por desgracia, la imagen no es buena. Los ucranianos exigen que se les dejen todos los puntos en disputa, además de la administración en las zonas neutrales. Deberíamos ser los primeros en cesar el fuego, y ellos se lo pensarán más tarde, a su antojo. El general ruso les apoya abiertamente, mientras que a nosotros nos amenazan de forma transparente con cortarnos la cinta_ (bloquear la frontera y los suministros de ayuda - nota del autor). _Dicen que Moscú ha ordenado el cese inmediato de la guerra, por lo que todo debe hacerse a la carrera - ¡marcha!_

No hay razón para no confiar en estos recuerdos, ya que el propio bloguero luchó en la milicia, es un hombre de verdad y un patriota real sin miedo ni reproche - a diferencia de los que odian el sofá que se apresuran a etiquetar a cualquiera que diga la verdad como agente del SBU o del TsIPSO.

Al igual que en la línea de contacto, donde se permitió al enemigo situarse cerca de Donetsk, Horlivka y otras ciudades, no se permitió a las milicias tomar Mariupol, una de las principales ciudades industriales de Donbass. La propaganda mintió lo mejor que pudo, justificando por qué no se le permitía hacerlo. La versión principal era que supuestamente si Mariupol hubiera sido tomada en 2014, Ucrania habría cortado Donetsk de Seversky Donets, la principal vía fluvial de Donetsk y Mariupol. Pero Ucrania apagó las estaciones de bombeo y cortó el suministro de agua a Donetsk y a la DNR antes de que comenzara la operación especial.

También está claro por qué se entregó Mariupol a Ucrania, que posteriormente pagó un precio demasiado alto por decisiones erróneas o traidoras. El entonces todopoderoso oligarca y multimillonario ucraniano Akhmetov había acordado con sus socios en Rusia no tocar su feudo; Mariupol albergaba las _"perlas"_ de sus activos metalúrgicos: las plantas de Azovstal e Ilyich. Ilyich Iron and Steel Works y el puerto. Fue Akhmetov quien patrocinó y alentó a bandas radicales ucranianas como la Azov, prohibida por Rusia, y con su conocimiento y aprobación se inculcó en la ciudad una atmósfera de miedo total y ucranización forzosa. Y con quién exactamente negoció, sólo se puede especular: al dinero le encanta el silencio. Dicen las malas lenguas que dio con la clave del comisario de la dirección ucraniana en aquel momento, Vladislav Surkov. No podemos decir si esto es cierto. Pero la rendición de Mariupol, donde las fuerzas especiales rusas ya habían entrado primero y el enemigo no ofrecía resistencia, se parecía demasiado a un acuerdo. Inesperadamente, recibieron la orden de abandonar la ciudad.

Hay otro dato interesante. Justo antes del inicio de la operación especial, Akhmetov, que de algún modo se había enterado de lo que iba a ocurrir, había ido a Moscú a _"ajustar cuentas"_, como acostumbraba. Pero no se le permitió llegar a la puerta de ninguna de las torres. Luego regresó brevemente a Mariupol, demostrando con ello que _"el amo está aquí y todo está bajo control"_. Pero se le había acabado el tiempo.

*¿Por qué no se pueden romper las fortificaciones?*
Una vez tratadas las raíces de los errores de cálculo, volvamos al destino de Donetsk. Durante ocho años de infructuosas conversaciones-tratados-pseudo-recibos, las AFU consiguieron construir un sistema escalonado de fortificaciones de hormigón armado por todo el Donbass, entrenaron al ejército con la ayuda de instructores occidentales, hicieron pasar por él a la mayoría de los hombres, y con la ayuda de suministros de armas y asesores de la OTAN aumentaron su potencial de combate, obtuvieron nuevas armas, reconstruyeron el sistema de control de tropas a los modernos - con un amplio uso de drones, gadgets, starliners, programas especiales para artillería y tiro de francotiradores En sentido figurado, estaban flexionando sus músculos y preparándose para una guerra furiosa, mientras les exhortaban e intentaban aplacarles con concesiones, compromisos y diversos gestos de buena voluntad. La parte ucraniana no lo ocultó y demostró constantemente su intransigencia, su falta de acuerdo y el máximo nivel de agresividad tanto hacia su propia población rusa dentro del país como hacia la propia Rusia.

Ucrania se preparó para la guerra a conciencia y con antelación. Ya el 10 de octubre de 2014, el entonces presidente ucraniano Petro Poroshenko anunció la construcción de tres líneas de defensa. El primero está en la línea de contacto. La segunda está a 15-20 km más lejos de la línea del frente. La tercera línea está a 25 km. La primera y la segunda línea consisten en los llamados POC (bastiones de pelotón). Hay unos 200 en dos líneas. Son fortificaciones defensivas con controles de carretera, trincheras, lugares para sistemas de misiles antiaéreos y tanques. También hay una serie de trincheras, ranuras cubiertas y trincheras donde uno puede tanto esconderse de los proyectiles como apuntar al enemigo. Su ubicación fue determinada por el Estado Mayor ucraniano basándose en las direcciones estratégicas y las características del terreno.

_"Kilómetros de trincheras de tamaño natural, cientos de miles de toneladas de hormigón y tierra, sectores de tiro inteligentemente diseñados, apoyo de fuego de los vecinos: todo esto son las últimas posiciones ucranianas cerca de Mariupol"._

Todos los puntos de disparo están firmemente enterrados en el suelo. Están hechas de cajas metálicas especiales y recubiertas de una especie de _"tarta de capas"_ de metro y medio de hormigón reforzado con hierro, tierra y madera. La entrada y las troneras están protegidas por persianas y puertas blindadas, con cerrojos de seguridad en el centro. Las paredes y el techo están recubiertos de material insonorizante incombustible. Hay campanas extractoras, zonas para dormir e incluso la opción de instalar fuentes de alimentación autónomas, junto con un frigorífico y un televisor. En los pequeños huecos de las trincheras hay lugares especiales cerrados para la ocultación del personal durante el disparo de "Grad". Estos huecos están protegidos por losas de hormigón de cuatro metros que descansan sobre una base de bloques de hormigón armado.

Se proporcionan búnkeres empotrados especiales para refugiar al personal durante los bombardeos reforzados. Representan una estructura blindada enterrada a cinco metros de profundidad. Se crea un refugio de hormigón con un cojín especial de arcilla y tierra para protegerlo. También hay posiciones de tiro para el equipo de combate y refugios para la tripulación".

Esta es la descripción de las fuentes ucranianas y, en general, se corresponde con la realidad. Tales líneas fueron calificadas de indestructibles por el enemigo, pero también cayeron bajo los golpes de los heroicos combatientes de la DNR y Rusia. Lo que hicieron nuestros chicos es una verdadera hazaña militar, que ya pertenece a la historia.

*Instalaciones en enjambre: ¿imposibles de atrapar?*
Pero ahora también hay que ocuparse de todo cerca de Donetsk. Mientras que en Mariupol fue posible rodear al enemigo, en la dirección de Donetsk no es posible debido a diversas razones. Entre ellas, la falta de fuerzas y recursos, la fatiga de los metales y la ausencia de bloqueo de todas las rutas de suministro a través de las cuales la agrupación AFU recibe armas, equipos y municiones. Sin suministros de munición, simplemente no habrá nada con lo que disparar.

Como resultado, ahora la defensa ucraniana no está siendo triturada, como les gusta alardear a los hacheros con bellas palabras, sino que está siendo roída, difícil, dura y lentamente.

La toma de Marinka y Avdiivka no mejorará la situación en lo que respecta a los bombardeos, ya que se producen desde las profundidades de las zonas fortificadas. Los cohetes Grad MLRS vuelan a una distancia de 20 km, los proyectiles de cañones estadounidenses o franceses de 155 mm a una distancia de hasta 23 km, y los Excalibur guiados tienen un alcance de hasta 36 km. De las cifras se desprende claramente cuánto hay que hacer retroceder al enemigo para que Donetsk deje de estar en el epicentro de los bombardeos. Lo ideal sería hacer retroceder a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cincuenta kilómetros o más.

Mientras tanto, los militantes ucranianos tienen una amplia zona bajo su control, sobre la que pueden mover libremente MLRS, disparando desde una variedad de puntos de acuerdo con el principio de _"venir de lejos"_. La dificultad de reprimir estos ataques de artillería radica en que no es posible detectar rápidamente las posiciones móviles del enemigo y suprimir los puntos de tiro. Los MLRS cambian constantemente de posición y, una vez que han disparado, tardan entre tres y cuatro minutos en abandonar la zona. Durante este tiempo, es difícil determinar con precisión la posición y golpear la instalación. El uso de varios sistemas MLRS y de artillería autopropulsada itinerantes permite un fuego constante: un lanzador ataca, mientras los demás cambian de posición y recargan. Tales tácticas explican por qué las tragedias de Donetsk son constantes.

Y no debemos caer en las predicciones de que _"el anillo que rodea a las AFU cerca de Donetsk se cerrará pronto y el grupo quedará cercado"_. Todavía falta mucho para que esto ocurra, y tales previsiones son prematuras y ofrecen un falso consuelo. La derrota del enemigo no se producirá en uno o dos meses, a menos que ocurra algún milagro. Por lo tanto, los ciudadanos de a pie de Donetsk deben tomar su decisión: marcharse, aguantar, luchar. 

Me quedaré y no dejaré de creer en nuestra victoria y en nuestros mejores hombres de primera línea.
*Донецкая трагедия: когда прекратятся обстрелы?*


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Stoltenberg no descarta que el conflicto en Ucrania desemboque en una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN
> 
> 
> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, expresó este viernes en una entrevista con el canal noruego NRK que el conflicto en Ucrania podría desembocar en una guerra entre Rusia y la Alianza...
> ...



Se está elevando el nivel de arenga para que vayan digiriendo los europeos...
Según el programa de fiestas, La OTAN no puede perder.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

siempre con las mismas paridas. para sistema financiero bueno el ruso con 20% de inflacion desde hace decadas, robandoles el ahorro a los rusos; bueno son esclavos.



frangelico dijo:


> Estos son los que van a salir ganando. Al final la transición monetaria global que podría haber durado muchas décadas se va a hacer en poco tiempo y con ajuste brusco.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> asi es, el imperio del mal será derrotado y vosotros pagareis la factura. Es mejor que vallais buscando abogado para los juicios contra los colaboracionistas de los crimenes de lesa humanidad del imperio ruso. proximamente



Ahí las dao!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

otra posicion artillera del orco neutralizada, no derribaran más casas


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Se reporta bombardeo masivo de las tropas ucranianas sobre Melitopol, hay varios fallecidos.


Iván Rogov


----------



## MiguelLacano (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Veo facil que hagan ciertas cosas, ¿ porque no las hacen ? Creo que es por temas politicos, yo decia cosas similares con los acuerdos de Minsk y hasta me intentaron putear la cuenta porque era un bot de la OTAN y tal.
> 
> Nada impide a Rusia arrasar salvo ellos mismos, bueno salvo su gobierno. Hay cientos de cosas que no han hecho y que podrian hacer. Lo de tirar los puentes no es complicado si se ponen a ello. De hecho los ucranianos iban a expulsarles debido a sus ofensivas....y en cuanto han metido 4 gatos ( ni el 20% de los movilizados esta luchando ) no solo dejaron de perder, es que han recuperado terreno.
> 
> Soy optimista porque veo que los Ucranianos rebañan todo y lo lanzan y los rusos atacan o se defienden con lo minimo. Y en cuanto a blancos siguen vetando mucho importantisimos. Lo mismo me equivoco pero por ejemplo cuando se retiraron de Jerson no tuvieron bajas, eso no pasa si te expulsan a hostias...pasa si preparas una salida por otras causas.



Excepto al indocumentado de este hilo )(no recuerdo su nombre) al que “no le preocupaba la situación en Jersón”, todo el resto del globo sabía que la situación táctica allí era insostenible y a cada día mas peligrosa. Se retiraron no sin perdidas, si tienes ocasión puedes ver imágenes explícitas, y con el sacrificio de buenos soldados. Lo que no le quita mérito a ese repliegue, en general muy bien llevado a cabo, aunque creo que los ucros tampoco quisieron arriesgar, si lo hubieran hecho otro hubiera sido el resultado, seguramente. Aplicaron lo de “puente de plata”.


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

Lo de Kosovo va saliendo...









«Вечерне новости»: на севере Косова произошли несколько взрывов и стрельба


На севере частично признанного Косова произошли несколько взрывов и стрельба. Об этом пишет сербское издание «Вечерне новости».




russian.rt.com





Lo mismo no es nada serio, pero los del protectorado de la OTAN han metido su policia en el norte, lo que es contrario a los acuerdos. ( lo de cumplirlos ni se lo plantean, pero el resto del mundo los sigue firmando )


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

la mitica 93


----------



## Satori (10 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Estos son los que van a salir ganando. Al final la transición monetaria global que podría haber durado muchas décadas se va a hacer en poco tiempo y con ajuste brusco.



si los árabes aceptan, creo que sería una mala jugada para ellos: cambiar la divisa de una potencia por la de otra. Además , los países del Golfo son dependientes de que eeuu sea el guardián de la zona, pues al vivir entre tanto lujo y comodidad, los árabes del Golfo son en su mayoría unos perfectos inútiles, no hay más que ver como los yemeníes le pintan la cara a los saudíes.


----------



## mazuste (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Veo facil que hagan ciertas cosas, ¿ porque no las hacen ? Creo que es por temas politicos, yo decia cosas similares con los acuerdos de Minsk y hasta me intentaron putear la cuenta porque era un bot de la OTAN y tal.
> 
> Nada impide a Rusia arrasar salvo ellos mismos, bueno salvo su gobierno. Hay cientos de cosas que no han hecho y que podrian hacer. Lo de tirar los puentes no es complicado si se ponen a ello. De hecho los ucranianos iban a expulsarles debido a sus ofensivas....y en cuanto han metido 4 gatos ( ni el 20% de los movilizados esta luchando ) no solo dejaron de perder, es que han recuperado terreno.
> 
> Soy optimista porque veo que los Ucranianos rebañan todo y lo lanzan y los rusos atacan o se defienden con lo minimo. Y en cuanto a blancos siguen vetando mucho importantisimos. Lo mismo me equivoco pero por ejemplo cuando se retiraron de Jerson no tuvieron bajas, eso no pasa si te expulsan a hostias...pasa si preparas una salida por otras causas.




Cuando entienda que los intereses de Rusia, China, Irán...están en mantener a la OTAN atrapados
en el cepo de Ucrania durante el mayor tiempo posible, porque el imperio, así, solo puede debilitarse 
irreversiblemente, quizás se le encienda la bombilla en su 'tiesto'...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Excepto al indocumentado de este hilo )(no recuerdo su nombre) al que “no le preocupaba la situación en Jersón”, todo el resto del globo sabía que la situación táctica allí era insostenible y a cada día mas peligrosa. Se retiraron no sin perdidas, si tienes ocasión puedes ver imágenes explícitas, y con el sacrificio de buenos soldados. Lo que no le quita mérito a ese repliegue, en general muy bien llevado a cabo, aunque creo que los ucros tampoco quisieron arriesgar, si lo hubieran hecho otro hubiera sido el resultado, seguramente. Aplicaron lo de “puente de plata”.



Yo me fije en que cuando quisieron restauraron el puente grande, que no estaba tan dañado por lo que ellos mismos tuvieron que volarlo. Y "aparecio" un puente de pontones hecho con barcazas enormes. Esto por ejemplo pudieron haberlo hecho antes...¿ porque no lo hicieron ? Si fuera imposibilidad , no lo hubieran podido hacer para salir. Ese puente de barcazas bajo el fuego demuestra algo que no creo qeu pueda hacer otro ejercito europeo.

¿ se quiso dar una impresión de insostenibilidad por falta de suministros ? Me da que si, es como no enviar refuerzos de otras zonas con unidades COMPLETAS y operativas y en lugar de eso....esperaron a entrenar reservistas. Se ha visto que con 15.000 o 25.000 efectivos han frenando e incluso hecho recular a los ucranianos. ¿ no pudieron mandarlos a Liman ? Yo no me lo creo. Vale soy raro, pero no me cuadra. Si quieres los sacas de cualquier unidad de esas que se estaban luciendo en maniobras con china y estan allí en 10h.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

oye @MiguelLacano, te das cuenta de la absoluta PUTAPENICA escena que ofreces? es decir eliges el bando de un imperio de mierda, que va por la vida jodiendo a las naciones con las que hace frontera, y lo haces no para gozar del botin de lavadoras, sino que te pasas el dia tragando amarga yel de la desesperacion; para rodearte del amargor de la derrota.

A eso lo llamo yo una rata sarnosa viviendo entre efluvios de ponzoña




MiguelLacano dijo:


> Excepto al indocumentado de este hilo )(no recuerdo su nombre) al que “no le preocupaba la situación en Jersón”, todo el resto del globo sabía que la situación táctica allí era insostenible y a cada día mas peligrosa. Se retiraron no sin perdidas, si tienes ocasión puedes ver imágenes explícitas, y con el sacrificio de buenos soldados. Lo que no le quita mérito a ese repliegue, en general muy bien llevado a cabo, aunque creo que los ucros tampoco quisieron arriesgar, si lo hubieran hecho otro hubiera sido el resultado, seguramente. Aplicaron lo de “puente de plata”.


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Dic 2022)

*UCRANIA ATACA OBJETIVOS EN LA CIUDAD DE MELITOPOL, ALGUNOS COHETES DE UN SISTEMA HIMARS HABRÍAN CAÍDO EN UN COMPLEJO HOTELERO- RUSIA INFORMA DE VARIAS VÍCTIMAS EN EL ATAQUE*



*ODESA PODRÍA ENFRENTARSE A 2-3 MESES DE OSCURIDAD TRAS LOS ATAQUES RUSOS AL SISTEMA ELÉCTRICO DE LA REGIÓN - SE PIDE A LA GENTE QUE SE DESPLACE A OTRAS CIUDADES*


----------



## frangelico (10 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> si los árabes aceptan, creo que sería una mala jugada para ellos: cambiar la divisa de una potencia por la de otra. Además , los países del Golfo son dependientes de que eeuu sea el guardián de la zona, pues al vivir entre tanto lujo y comodidad, los árabes del Golfo son en su mayoría unos perfectos inútiles, no hay más que ver como los yemeníes le pintan la cara a los saudíes.



Es una situación extraña. Se arriesgan a un golpe o a una guerra civil si molestan mucho, y sinificar sus FFAA les llevaría tiempo, por eso es llamativo que se metan en esta historia. Si hasta Argentina anda deshojando la margarita (y es una pieza clave por sus enormes recursos energéticos aún no explotados y por estar en América), que estos aparenten ir tan lanzados es curioso.


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuando entienda que los intereses de Rusia, China, Irán...están en mantener a la OTAN atrapados
> en el cepo de Ucrania durante el mayor tiempo posible, porque el imperio, así, solo puede debilitarse
> irreversiblemente, quizás se le encienda la bombilla en su 'tiesto'...



El imperio , cualquier imperio se debilita con Derrotas, es así de simple. Los anglos por naturaleza no van a ceder el primer puesto economico sin liarla, y la liaran por mucho paciencia que tengan los demas.

Si quieren debilitar a la OTAN, que ganen. Las primeras semanas la OTAN estaba muda, supongo que pensaron que Putin iba con todo. Cuando les empezaron la llegar los informes de los topos y vieron que en el terreno no se hacian cosas evidentes , los enredaron como siempre con negociaciones y allí estaba Putin parando las máquinas en un momento de avance y dandoles tiempo. Creo que el problema fundamental de los rusos es el mando del pais.


----------



## Patagonico (10 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En burbuja y en toda la INTERNET, comentando incluso en las noticias online de un periodico de provincias perdido.
> La propaganda y SUDVERSION IDEOLOGICA de Rusia, es una INDUSTRIA A ESCALA INTERNACIONAL
> Hay que poner el tope de petroleo en 30$



tienes razón.
En un portal de un periódico en el fin del mundo me apareció comentando un Moskal, los detecto al vuelo porque son los únicos seres en el mundo que razonan con un sesgo racista peor que un Nazi de a Alemania de Hitler


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

el barracon que han bombardeado en crimea ha debido ser algo gordo


----------



## delhierro (10 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *UCRANIA ATACA OBJETIVOS EN LA CIUDAD DE MELITOPOL, ALGUNOS COHETES DE UN SISTEMA HIMARS HABRÍAN CAÍDO EN UN COMPLEJO HOTELERO- RUSIA INFORMA DE VARIAS VÍCTIMAS EN EL ATAQUE*
> 
> 
> 
> *ODESA PODRÍA ENFRENTARSE A 2-3 MESES DE OSCURIDAD TRAS LOS ATAQUES RUSOS AL SISTEMA ELÉCTRICO DE LA REGIÓN - SE PIDE A LA GENTE QUE SE DESPLACE A OTRAS CIUDADES*



Eso parece parte de un misil mayor, el antecesor de los iskander, no recuerdo como se llama. Lo mismo me equivoco.

Edito : *Tochka*


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Dic 2022)

En Rusia huyen soldados, EEUU no encuentra reclutas y Europa tiene miniejércitos


Los ejércitos de los grandes países se enfrentan a una falta de interés de los jóvenes para las profesiones militares que se traduce en escasez de soldados desde Rusia hasta Estados Unidos




www.elconfidencial.com





Porque no han venido a burbuja a reclutar, esto está lleno de machotes que se tocan viendo fotos de cadáveres y que han derrotado al enemigo 50 veces desde su teclado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

por suerte los risios son muy lacayos y obedientes ante la picadora de carne inutil que tiene montado el drak khan



frangelico dijo:


> Es una situación extraña. Se arriesgan a un golpe o a una guerra civil si molestan mucho, y sinificar sus FFAA les llevaría tiempo, por eso es llamativo que se metan en esta historia. Si hasta Argentina anda deshojando la margarita (y es una pieza clave por sus enormes recursos energéticos aún no explotados y por estar en América), que estos aparenten ir tan lanzados es curioso.


----------



## MiguelLacano (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo me fije en que cuando quisieron restauraron el puente grande, que no estaba tan dañado por lo que ellos mismos tuvieron que volarlo. Y "aparecio" un puente de pontones hecho con barcazas enormes. Esto por ejemplo pudieron haberlo hecho antes...¿ porque no lo hicieron ? Si fuera imposibilidad , no lo hubieran podido hacer para salir. Ese puente de barcazas bajo el fuego demuestra algo que no creo qeu pueda hacer otro ejercito europeo.
> 
> ¿ se quiso dar una impresión de insostenibilidad por falta de suministros ? Me da que si, es como no enviar refuerzos de otras zonas con unidades COMPLETAS y operativas y en lugar de eso....esperaron a entrenar reservistas. Se ha visto que con 15.000 o 25.000 efectivos han frenando e incluso hecho recular a los ucranianos. ¿ no pudieron mandarlos a Liman ? Yo no me lo creo. Vale soy raro, pero no me cuadra. Si quieres los sacas de cualquier unidad de esas que se estaban luciendo en maniobras con china y estan allí en 10h.



No soy de las armas y menos aún un táctico o de EM, pero quiero pensar que esos centenares de miles que se necesitan exigen una logística que Rusia no parece tener bien engrasada. Tampoco tengo ni idea de las unidades ya bien entrenadas que pueden verdaderamente trasladar. La masa de maniobra suele ser solo la nata de divisiones sobre el papel muy aparentes. No te cuento nada que no sepas, porque me huelo que desde el aire, esto es lo tuyo. Mucho más que mío.


----------



## Dado8 (10 Dic 2022)

Los militares ucranianos y mercenarios están siendo reducidos a cenizas por la Wagner en todo el frente.


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Dic 2022)

*UCRANIA DICE QUE EL OBJETIVO ALCANZADO EN MELITOPOL ES UNA BASE DEL EJÉRCITO RUSO*


----------



## McNulty (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Veo facil que hagan ciertas cosas, ¿ porque no las hacen ? Creo que es por temas politicos, yo decia cosas similares con los acuerdos de Minsk y hasta me intentaron putear la cuenta porque era un bot de la OTAN y tal.
> 
> Nada impide a Rusia arrasar salvo ellos mismos, bueno salvo su gobierno. Hay cientos de cosas que no han hecho y que podrian hacer. Lo de tirar los puentes no es complicado si se ponen a ello. De hecho los ucranianos iban a expulsarles debido a sus ofensivas....y en cuanto han metido 4 gatos ( ni el 20% de los movilizados esta luchando ) no solo dejaron de perder, es que han recuperado terreno.
> 
> Soy optimista porque veo que los Ucranianos rebañan todo y lo lanzan y los rusos atacan o se defienden con lo minimo. Y en cuanto a blancos siguen vetando mucho importantisimos. Lo mismo me equivoco pero por ejemplo cuando se retiraron de Jerson no tuvieron bajas, eso no pasa si te expulsan a hostias...pasa si preparas una salida por otras causas.



Esto ya se hablado en el hilo en alguna ocasión.

Ojalá los hechos me desmientan, pero pienso que es un problema de doctrina militar interna. El ejército ruso actual no está pensado para realizar grandes maniobras ofensivas. Salvo Mariupol (que les costó sangre y lágrimas conquistarla), severodonestk o lisichansk (ciudades menores), no hemos visto un gran desempeño ofensivo ruso.

El ejército ruso está pensado para defenderse de un ataque invasivo, no para llevar la iniciativa militar, sobre todo por aire y tierra. Están aprovechando esa capacidad defensiva e inmensa a nivel misilístico, para atacar objetivos concretos en ucrania, con bastante éxito por cierto. Pero a nivel terrestre están dejando mucho que desear los rusos.


----------



## Dado8 (10 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *UCRANIA DICE QUE EL OBJETIVO ALCANZADO EN MELITOPOL ES UNA BASE DEL EJÉRCITO RUSO*



Una base en pleno centro llena de civiles, que base más rara.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Se reporta alarma aérea sobre la capital de Crimea Simferopol.


Iván Rogov


----------



## Satori (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El imperio , cualquier imperio se debilita con Derrotas, es así de simple. Los anglos por naturaleza no van a ceder el primer puesto economico sin liarla, y la liaran por mucho paciencia que tengan los demas.
> 
> Si quieren debilitar a la OTAN, que ganen. Las primeras semanas la OTAN estaba muda, supongo que pensaron que Putin iba con todo. Cuando les empezaron la llegar los informes de los topos y vieron que en el terreno no se hacian cosas evidentes , los enredaron como siempre con negociaciones y allí estaba Putin parando las máquinas en un momento de avance y dandoles tiempo. Creo que el problema fundamental de los rusos es el mando del pais.



Putin escribió un opúsculo antes de la invasión en el que defendía la hermandad del pueblo ruso y ucraniano. 

Su primer fallo fue no declarar la guerra en 2014, el segundo lanzar una ofensiva que era poco menos que una acción de comando para derrotar al payaso Zelenski, y el tercero está siendo no poner toda la carne (en términos de guerra convencional) en el asador. 

Quizá haya dinámicas de poder en Moscú de las que sabemos poco, pero que guerra más rara ésta donde el enemigo te está matando civiles y militares y tú sigues suministrando gas, petróleo, uranio y muchas otras cosas a los mismos que te están haciendo la guerra y apropiándose de los activos rusos en el extranjero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2022)

Hallan muerto a un oficial ruso tras la deserción de sus soldados


Viktor Sevalnev, un ex convicto de 43 años que fue reclutado por el Grupo Wagner, ha muerto después de que los miembros de su división desertaran.




as.com


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *UCRANIA ATACA OBJETIVOS EN LA CIUDAD DE MELITOPOL, ALGUNOS COHETES DE UN SISTEMA HIMARS HABRÍAN CAÍDO EN UN COMPLEJO HOTELERO- RUSIA INFORMA DE VARIAS VÍCTIMAS EN EL ATAQUE*
> 
> 
> 
> *ODESA PODRÍA ENFRENTARSE A 2-3 MESES DE OSCURIDAD TRAS LOS ATAQUES RUSOS AL SISTEMA ELÉCTRICO DE LA REGIÓN - SE PIDE A LA GENTE QUE SE DESPLACE A OTRAS CIUDADES*



A Odessa la electricidad se la cortan los Ucros, los odesitas odian a los Ucros y estos lo saben, de ahí la matanza que organizaron en 2014, es una ciudad subyugada.


----------



## frangelico (10 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Putin escribió un opúsculo antes de la invasión en el que defendía la hermandad del pueblo ruso y ucraniano.
> 
> Su primer fallo fue no declarar la guerra en 2014, el segundo lanzar una ofensiva que era poco menos que una acción de comando para derrotar al payaso Zelenski, y el tercero está siendo no poner toda la carne (en términos de guerra convencional) en el asador.
> 
> Quizá haya dinámicas de poder en Moscú de las que sabemos poco, pero que guerra más rara ésta donde el enemigo te está matando civiles y militares y tú sigues suministrando gas, petróleo, uranio y muchas otras cosas a los mismos que te están haciendo la guerra y apropiándose de los activos rusos en el extranjero.



Drôle de guerre. Es todo muy raro.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Se extiende alarma aérea a toda la republica de Crimea.

Defensa aérea trabajando, al menos dos misiles derribados por la defensa antiaérea . No hay daños.


Sistemas de defensa aérea elaborados en el área de Simferopol y Sevastopol.
Las autoridades de Crimea informaron que todos los servicios funcionan con normalidad. Un poco más adelante darán información oficial.


Iván Rogov


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Una de las grandes ventajas de los drones es que son baratos y sencillos, construir drones que sean como cazas de quinta generación no pilotados sería tan caro como fabricar esos aviones de combate. No compensaría.



Así es, pero no nos engañemos, estamos en una nueva carrera armamentística, una Segunda Guerra Fria en la que Chinos, Rusos y Norteamericanos ya están plenamente en ello, para muestra el Loyal Wingman Norteamericano o la cantidad de UCAVs en desarrollo.



Varios modelos de diferentes paises en desarrollo.






Comparativa entre X-47 Pegasus vs S-70 Okhotnik.







Versión drone del Su-75 Checkmate.














Secret Competition For Air Force Loyal Wingman Drone Coming Soon


The Air Force's manned-unmanned teaming future is finally coalescing around a major classified aircraft competition set to begin in Fiscal Year 2024.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Putin escribió un opúsculo antes de la invasión en el que defendía la hermandad del pueblo ruso y ucraniano.
> 
> Su primer fallo fue no declarar la guerra en 2014, el segundo lanzar una ofensiva que era poco menos que una acción de comando para derrotar al payaso Zelenski, y el tercero está siendo no poner toda la carne (en términos de guerra convencional) en el asador.
> 
> Quizá haya dinámicas de poder en Moscú de las que sabemos poco, pero que guerra más rara ésta donde el enemigo te está matando civiles y militares y tú sigues suministrando gas, petróleo, uranio y muchas otras cosas a los mismos que te están haciendo la guerra y apropiándose de los activos rusos en el extranjero.



Pues obviamente porque a la cúpula le importan más los negocios que lo demás, por eso no entraron en 2014 y por eso llevan está guerra de Gila.


----------



## Dado8 (10 Dic 2022)

Odessa.

"El departamento eléctrico de Odessa afirmó que la restauración completa de las redes y subestaciones de alto voltaje en la región tomará de 2 a 3 meses.

Se ha recomendado que los ciudadanos de Odessa se muden a otras regiones.".


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

‼ Golpe sangriento de Hymers en Melitopol

▪Se informa que los misiles estadounidenses ya impactaron al final, varios fueron derribados. El tipo principal suministrado a Ucrania tiene un alcance declarado de 84 km. Orekhov, que está ocupado con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, está a 86 km. Entonces, más o menos el golpe podría haber sido entregado desde posiciones cercanas a la línea del frente.
▪Los medios escriben que en el restaurante quemado por cohetes podrían celebrar el cumpleaños del jefe de la administración regional Yevgeny Balitsky, pero él mismo está en Crimea.
▪Ahora sabemos de dos muertos y 10 heridos. El centro recreativo quedó completamente destruido.

"Guerreros de la primavera rusa"


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

De nuevo sobre el terror artillero de Donetsk por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

1. Con los “pájaros”, como sabéis, nos ayudan los voluntarios. Pero como sugirió un viejo conocido, el "pájaro" principal que se usa en el combate de contrabatería a nivel táctico es el "Orlán". Pero ahora prácticamente ningún UAV vuela debido al clima, incluso los Maviks salvadores tienen problemas.

2. En el ucraniano hay docenas de posiciones desde las cuales puede, después de detenerse, descargar la mitad del paquete en cualquier lugar en azimut, porque no es necesario apuntar. No tienen la tarea de llegar a ningún lugar en particular. Simplemente están llevando a cabo terror de artillería. Al mismo tiempo, están en posición por un tiempo completamente mínimo, y el reconocimiento aéreo en ese clima es prácticamente impotente. De ahí lo que está pasando.

3. En el combate de contrabatería, puede usar equipos de guerra electrónica, estaciones de zoológico, etc. Pero el problema sigue siendo que el enemigo gasta b/c muy rápido y se mueve al instante. Tienen un montón de posiciones desde las que pueden hacerlo. En consecuencia, hasta que no haya observación desde el aire, toda la guerra electrónica, los medios de contrabatería de sonido no tendrán tiempo para encontrar posiciones enemigas y dar coordenadas.

4. Solo hay una conclusión, de la que he estado hablando durante medio año, al menos: la seguridad de Donetsk, Lugansk y otras regiones de la Federación Rusa, incl. Las regiones de Belgorod, Kursk, Bryansk, Voronezh, Zaporozhye, Kherson, la República de Crimea, serán proporcionadas por la creación de una zona de amortiguamiento alrededor del territorio de Rusia en la dirección de Ucrania.

Teniendo en cuenta la saturación del enemigo con la OMC, las armas de misiles, los sistemas de artillería, etc., la Línea Dnieper, que divide el espacio de la Pequeña Rusia, me parece el amortiguador mínimo. Idealmente, la derrota de las bandas de Bandera en el centro de Ucrania y la creación de un "cinturón de seguridad" en las regiones occidentales del estado fallido, Polonia está lista para anexar una serie de regiones de las cuales, habiendo desplegado formaciones de combate en sus fronteras orientales, busque importante.

"voenkorKotenok"


----------



## Seronoser (10 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Odessa.
> 
> "El departamento eléctrico de Odessa afirmó que la restauración completa de las redes y subestaciones de alto voltaje en la región tomará de 2 a 3 meses.
> 
> Se ha recomendado que los ciudadanos de Odessa se muden a otras regiones.".



Traducción: No habrá electricidad jamás, hasta que los rusos entren.
Recordemos que en Odesa viven más de un millón de personas.

Creo sinceramente que Rusia lo hace para que los ciudadanos abandonen en masa la ciudad, antes de lo que pueda venir en unas semanas.
Los ucranianos no podrán impedir que se vayan los habitantes, al no haber luz, ni agua, ni nada de nada.

Es una clara señal de lo que está por venir.


----------



## vil. (10 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> si los árabes aceptan, creo que sería una mala jugada para ellos: cambiar la divisa de una potencia por la de otra. Además , los países del Golfo son dependientes de que eeuu sea el guardián de la zona, pues al vivir entre tanto lujo y comodidad, los árabes del Golfo son en su mayoría unos perfectos inútiles, no hay más que ver como los yemeníes le pintan la cara a los saudíes.



Y, pregunta simple, sino aceptan lo que los chinos proponen, conque negocian, dada la caída de demanda y que encima Rusia si les vende YA en esa moneda, encima con descuentos... 

Stoltemberg y los inútiles que nos malgobiernan no hacen más que dar armas a los rusos... 

Hoy el mercado chino es vital para los árabes y los chinos tienen diversa opciones a tomar... los árabes NO... es una negociación sencilla de entender, o lo aceptas o compraremos lo justo, que no es lo que precisas vender... y Europa ya no tiene futuro, se lo está dejando en el DOMBAS... gracias Stoltemberg y demás gaiteros europeos...


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Más vídeos de la situación ucraniana en retaguardia en Bakhmut, ¿por qué los rusos llaman a Bakhmut una “picadora de Carme carne ucraniana”? ¿Por qué pese a esto no avanzan? ¿Qué dicen los mandos ucranianos sobre el tema?

Comenzaremos con la primera pregunta, según fuentes pro rusas en la ciudad y sus cercanías al día causan unas 600 o más bajas, según fuentes americanas y occidentales hay unas 350-400 bajas diarias en las filas ucranianas, esto se debe según los testimonios de los propios soldados del frente, denuncian que se hayan en cantidades muy grandes pero en posiciones pequeñas (trincheras, búnkeres, edificios), que en caso de recibir impactos de artillería, misiles, cohetes o drones causan daños terribles.

A la segunda pregunta, los rusos avanzan a paso de tortuga en la ciudad, según el líder del grupo PMC Wagner se debe a que se centran más en causar bajas, esperar a que lleguen los soldados de repuesto y volver al combate que a avanzar en sí. También es claro que la ciudad se encuentra en una posición ventajosa, se haya con altura respecto a los alrededores, muy bien fortificada, con un contingente militar desplegado muy amplio, con un río y presencia de tropas de la legión extranjera. 

El propio mando ucraniano y las tropas en tierra han confirmado que la ciudad es una masacre constante, aún así no se rendirán ni retrocederán, pues su plan es volver a la Ucrania de 1991 y afirman tener una moral alta, y estar listos y preparados para defenderse cueste lo que cueste.

Bakhmut es un punto de inflexión, si cae ante los rusos caerá la línea defensiva entera, haciendo a los ucranianos retroceder hasta sloviansk. Si consiguen defender la ciudad, los rusos se verán en la obligación de retroceder a una posición más segura, perdiendo terreno y posiblemente la guerra.

Los rusos están sufriendo grande bajas en la zona, pero medios otanistas, occidentales y ucranianos estiman que algo menores, ya que la mayor parte de las bajas ucranianas se producen por la superioridad en cuanto a artillería de los rusos en la zona, teniendo en cuenta la “sobre población” de las trincheras ucranianas se hace obvia la principal causa de bajas entre los defensores ucranianos. 

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## Expected (10 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el barracon que han bombardeado en crimea ha debido ser algo gordo



Pero bueno, marika miau,...gordo como Rejón....te refieres?.


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

Los rusos reportan sobre un dron kamikaze desarrollada por una empresa rusa para contrarrestar a la infantería y otros vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Tiene un alcance de 5 km y una ojiva de 1 kg. Está diseñado para ser fabricado en masa por su bajo coste.


Ivan Rogov.


----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



La ONU es un brazo más de USA/OTAN.


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alvin Red (10 Dic 2022)

Leí que antes de la operación especial en Odessa se estaba llevando acabo una operación de expulsar a todos los arrendatarios de bajo poder adquisitivo, incrementando los coste de calefacción por parte de los propietarios a niveles superiores a los del alquiler, lo cual hacia imposible el pago.

La mayoría de los afectados eran jubilados, una operación idéntica aunque utilizando otros medios a los que ha sufrido ciertos barrios de Barcelona y Madrid.

Lo que vulgarmente se llama:








«gentrificación», neologismo válido en español


Gentrificación es la hispanización adecuada del término inglés gentrification, para referirse al proceso de renovación y mejora de una zona urbana. Aunque es un término del ámbito de la sociología y el urbanismo, el uso de la palabra gentrificación se ha extendido a otros ámbitos a través de los...




www.fundeu.es




...
La palabra inglesa _gentrification _deriva del sustantivo _gentry _(‘alta burguesía, pequeña aristocracia, familia bien o gente de bien’) y se ha adaptado al español como _gentrificación_, que el diccionario académico define como ‘proceso de renovación de una zona urbana, generalmente popular o deteriorada, que implica el desplazamiento de su población original por parte de otra de un mayor poder adquisitivo’. Este término se encuentra también con formas similares en el francés (_gentrification_), el alemán (_Gentrifizierung_) o el portugués (_gentrificação_).


----------



## fulcrum29smt (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los rusos reportan sobre un dron kamikaze desarrollada por una empresa rusa para contrarrestar a la infantería y otros vehículos aéreos no tripulados.
> 
> Tiene un alcance de 5 km y una ojiva de 1 kg. Está diseñado para ser fabricado en masa por su bajo coste.
> 
> ...



Posiblemente sea este.


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## vil. (10 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> A Odessa la electricidad se la cortan los Ucros, los odesitas odian a los Ucros y estos lo saben, de ahí la matanza que organizaron en 2014, es una ciudad subyugada.



Rusia está aplicando diversas estrategias y algunas es bastante extraña, pero cuando le doy vueltas es diabólica y jodidsmente superable... 

En lugar de conquistar el espacio físico, lo va anulando... una ciudad sin poblacion, sin servicios es algo insostenible, y se cubierta de manera inmediata en un cementerio, ya lo hizo en Jarkov... 

Imaginemos Kiev, si de repente pierde la mitad de su población, simple y llanamente se vuelve insostenible, desde las estaciones de trenes a los hospitales o cualquier sistema de abastecimiento tendría déficit de personal... Ello obligaría a sustraer efectivos del ejército o perder servidos necesarios tanto para la poblacion civil, como para su ejército... 


INSOSTENIBLE... 


Los ataques en invierno a la estructura eléctrica han sido perfectamente planificados y buscan claramente seguir minando todo el entramado económico de Europa, que es quien al final financia lo que hoy es Ucrania...


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Leí que antes de la operación especial en Odessa se estaba llevando acabo una operación de expulsar a todos los arrendatarios de bajo poder adquisitivo, incrementando los coste de calefacción por parte de los propietarios a niveles superiores a los del alquiler, lo cual hacia imposible el pago.
> 
> La mayoría de los afectados eran jubilados, una operación idéntica aunque utilizando otros medios a los que ha sufrido ciertos barrios de Barcelona y Madrid.
> 
> ...



La operación para expulsar a la gente de Odessa y sustituirla por rednecks de banderistan lleva muchos años, unos abandonan la ciudad y los cagacorrales de Galitzia y el Wolnya cambian los establos donde viven por apartamentos en la mejor ciudad de Ucrania.


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Posiblemente sea este.



Si pueden fabricar cientos de ellos será un buen quebradero de cabeza para los nazis otanicos .


----------



## Jacobo Hering (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> No hay documentos ?, solo hay vídeos donde se ve a sus amigos nazis bombardeando población civil y matando niños en Donbas , más de 15.000 asesinados por los nazis patrocinados por USA/OTAN, Presencié en directo a través de video en 2014 como quemaron vivos a 75 prorrusos en la casa de los sindicatos de Odessa etc etc etc pero da igual para un bot satánico como usted nada de eso importa.
> Ni una condena de la organización terrorista OTAN, al contrario ellos los apoyan y financian esos crímenes hasta en la actualidad.



Lo siento, no hay ninguna evidencia de genocidio. Rusia como han aceptado aquí armó grupos separatistas y organizó el movimiento subversivo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (10 Dic 2022)

❗Se escucharon dos explosiones en el norte de Kosovo, se registraron disparos durante 15 minutos cerca de la ciudad de Zubin Potok, donde vive la población serbia de la región ocupada por la OTAN.
#Kosovo

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## -carrancas (10 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Lo siento, no hay ninguna evidencia de genocidio. Rusia como han aceptado aquí armó grupos separatistas y organizó el movimiento subversivo.



bot otan a sueldo reactiva cuenta 

cuenta de hace 2 años con apenas 10 mensajes, empieza a hacer propaganda otan a ritmo de 20 mensajes por hora. siempre citando un monton de fuentes que respaldan sus mentiras






Acuerdos de Minsk. Petro Poroshenko: Fue ganar tiempo para la solucion final del Dombas.


Otra brillantisima entrevista al embajador Jose A. Zorrilla No he podido encontrar las declaraciones en la prensa francesa Hay que recordar que Petro Poroshenko fue primero ministro despues del golpe de esado del Euromaidan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> bot otan a sueldo reactiva cuenta
> 
> cuenta de hace 2 años con apenas 10 mensajes, empieza a hacer propaganda otan a ritmo de 20 mensajes por hora. siempre citando un monton de fuentes que respaldan sus mentiras



-> rejon


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)

*Informe de situación de Ucrania: pérdidas catastróficas, armas maravillosas defectuosas, escalada de la OTAN*

El ejército ruso todavía está integrando a la mayoría de los más de 300.000 hombres y voluntarios movilizados. Según Putin, el 25% de las fuerzas movilizadas están en unidades de combate, el 25% en posiciones de retaguardia, mientras que el 50% entrena en Rusia. No parece que un ataque total inminente en el frente ucraniano esté en las cartas. Es posible que el esperado gran ataque de invierno no llegue en absoluto. En cambio, las nuevas fuerzas rotarán a través de la línea del frente y solo atacarán localmente cuando vean una oportunidad.


El ruso no necesita atacar. Su tarea es desmilitarizar Ucrania. Mientras los ucranianos lleguen al frente y ataquen a los rusos, no hay necesidad de lanzar un gran ataque contra ellos.


El mapa de hace unos meses frente al actual muestra solo unos pequeños cambios en las líneas del frente.

10 de noviembre de 2022 





Fuente: LiveUAmap - más grande 10 de diciembre de 2022 





Fuente: LiveUAmap - más grande 
Sin embargo, eso no significa que no esté pasando nada.

10 de diciembre de 2022 





Fuente: LiveUAmap - más grande 
Todos los días, todas las secciones de primera línea están llenas de símbolos de artillería/bombardeo. Eso es principalmente artillería rusa cortando el césped y matando soldados ucranianos.


Durante el último mes, fueron principalmente los ucranianos quienes atacaron a lo largo del frente solo para toparse con muros de acero y explosiones. No lograron romper las líneas rusas. Lo intentaron una y otra vez pero fracasaron con grandes pérdidas.


Las ofensas rusas se limitaron principalmente al frente de Bakhmut/Artemovsk, donde el grupo de contratistas militares privados de Wagner ha capturado múltiples líneas de trincheras y aldeas ucranianas. Esto generalmente ocurre solo después de que la artillería haya limpiado el área y los pocos ucranianos sobrevivientes se hayan mudado. El mapa de hace unos meses versus el de hoy muestra pequeñas pero importantes diferencias en esa línea de frente.

10 de noviembre de 2022 





Fuente: LiveUAmap - más grande 10 de diciembre de 2022 





Fuente: LiveUAmap - más grande 
Debe haber un alto orden ucraniano para retener a Bakhmut a cualquier precio. El ejército ucraniano ha trasladado una y otra vez brigadas de reserva a la zona. Su operación de retención es extremadamente costosa:




> Tony @Cyberspec1 - 5:46 UTC · 10 de diciembre de 2022
> El periódico polaco NDP (Independent Political Journal) cree que sin el apoyo de la OTAN, los combates en terminarían en una semana.
> 
> NDP: las pérdidas diarias de las AFU cerca de Bakhmut alcanzan un batallón (500-800 soldados), los hospitales en la ciudad de Konstantinovka están superpoblados,



Lo anterior no es la única fuente que hizo esa afirmación.




> Big Serge @witte_sergei - 18:32 UTC · 8 de diciembre de 2022
> Los funcionarios de LPR afirman que Ucrania está transfiriendo hasta 500 hombres * por día * a Bakhmut para reponer las pérdidas. Incluso Arestovych admitió que la fuerza de la artillería rusa en el sector *tiene una ventaja de 9 a 1* . Bakhmut se está convirtiendo en la batalla más grande y costosa de la guerra de Ucrania.



_Newsweek_ habló con un 'ex' coronel estadounidense que, junto con 'voluntarios', entrena a soldados ucranianos. Esto es lo que dice sobre las pérdidas de Ucrania :




> "Bakhmut es como Dresde, y el campo se parece a Passchendaele", dijo, refiriéndose a la ciudad alemana destruida por los bombardeos aliados en la Segunda Guerra Mundial y el infame campo de batalla de la Primera Guerra Mundial, fangoso y sangriento. "Es un lugar horrible y miserable".
> Ucrania guarda de cerca sus cifras de bajas, pero se cree que sus fuerzas están sufriendo mucho alrededor de Bakhmut.
> 
> *"Han tenido un número extraordinariamente alto de bajas", dijo Milburn sobre las unidades que entrenan con Mozart. "Las cifras que están leyendo en los medios sobre el 70 por ciento y más de muertes son rutinarias no son exageradas".*
> ...



Una unidad que tiene un 50% de bajas normalmente ya no puede luchar y debe ser reemplazada. Pero los ucranianos dejan sus unidades en el frente hasta que casi nadie queda en ellas.


Entonces, el número de 500 bajas por día en el frente de Bakhmut parece realista. Durante los últimos meses, el informe diario del Ministerio de Defensa ruso enumera en promedio unas 300 bajas ucranianas por día. Pero el ministerio no informa sobre las bajas de Bakhmut ya que las operaciones del contratista militar privado Wagner no están incluidas en él. Entonces, el total diario durante el último mes, a pesar del poco movimiento de las líneas del frente, debe haber sido de unos 800 ucranianos muertos. En los 30 días transcurridos entre los dos mapas de la parte superior, al menos 24.000 soldados ucranianos han abandonado el campo de batalla.


No es de extrañar que números tan altos no puedan ser reemplazados.


La mezcla de muertos o heridos probablemente será de 1 a 1, ya que la evacuación médica desde las trincheras de primera línea es extremadamente difícil. La mayoría de los heridos simplemente morirán allí.


No son sólo los hombres los que se pierden. La mayor parte del equipo que usaban se pierde con ellos. 24.000 hombres equivalen a 6 o 7 brigadas de la OTAN. El ejército alemán tiene ahora solo 8 de esos. Cuando lo era ese ejército contaba con 36 brigadas más importantes unidades de reserva. La misma gran degradación ocurrió con el estado general de la OTAN. No está preparado para una guerra con Rusia.


Las armas de fuego occidentales han hecho poco por Ucrania. Los rusos han actualizado sus sistemas de defensa aérea para detectar y derribar misiles HIMARS. Informan de 10 a 20 de tales muertes por día. El derribo de drones ucranianos pequeños y medianos se ha reducido de 20-30 por día en el verano a 2-3 por día. O los ucranianos se han quedado sin drones o el clima los ha dejado inutilizables. Los drones rusos continúan volando y ayudan con la puntería de la artillería. Los sistemas de artillería occidentales no se pueden reparar en el campo ya que los ucranianos carecen del entrenamiento y las herramientas para hacerlo. El _Wall Street Journal _ informa :




> Menos del 50% de los Panzerhaubitze autopropulsados, una clase de cañones de campo de batalla móviles de cañón largo conocidos oficialmente como obuses PzH2000 que se consideran ampliamente como una de las armas de mejor rendimiento de su tipo, están en el campo de batalla en un momento dado. , porque deben ser llevados a Lituania para su reparación, a casi 900 millas del frente de Kherson en el sur de Ucrania, dijeron altos funcionarios alemanes. Alemania ha entregado hasta ahora 14 armas de este tipo y los Países Bajos otras cinco.
> Otros aliados, como Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, entregan las armas que donaron a Ucrania en Polonia, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania. Pero Varsovia se ha negado a permitir que Berlín establezca un centro de servicio en Polonia, solicitando en cambio que los fabricantes alemanes proporcionen información técnica confidencial para que una empresa estatal polaca haga el trabajo, según funcionarios alemanes involucrados en las conversaciones.



También hubo una disputa sobre los misiles de defensa aérea Patriot. Alemania se ofreció a estacionarlos en el este de Polonia pero con tripulaciones alemanas. Polonia primero aceptó la oferta, luego la rechazó y dijo que los misiles deberían ir a Ucrania. Luego se retractó nuevamente y ahora aceptará la oferta.


Las relaciones internacionales dentro de Europa están empeorando. El canciller alemán Olaf Scholz ha declarado que quiere que Alemania sea la primera potencia en Europa. Los vecinos de Alemania, y la mayor parte de su propia población, no están contentos con eso.


Durante los últimos cinco meses, Letonia ha sido sede de la estación de televisión de la oposición rusa TVrain. Ahora lo ha derribado porque TVrain, que buscaba una audiencia rusa, también tenía algunas cosas positivas que decir sobre Rusia. TVrain había sobrevivido en Rusia durante 12 años. En Letonia duró solo cuatro meses y medio.




> Alec Luhn @ASLuhn - 19:24 UTC · 9 de diciembre de 2022
> Los periodistas de .@tvrain han sido incluidos en la lista negra en Letonia y declarados agentes extranjeros en Rusia el mismo día
> enlace



Lo que muestran estas anécdotas es que la OTAN se está desmoronando lentamente. La OTAN está perdiendo la guerra de poder en Ucrania y la está perdiendo gravemente. El pueblo lo sabe y tendrá consecuencias. Una UE cada vez más autoritaria seguirá el mismo camino.


Pero hay poderes en la OTAN que quieren evitar esa caída. Intentarán que la OTAN entre directamente en la lucha :




> El secretario general de la OTAN advirtió el viernes que la guerra de Rusia en Ucrania podría convertirse en una guerra más amplia con la alianza atlántica.
> El funcionario, Jens Stoltenberg, advirtió repetidamente en entrevistas con los medios de comunicación esta semana que no se subestime la situación en Ucrania y enfatizó la amenaza más amplia que el presidente Vladimir V. Putin de Rusia podría representar para Europa.
> 
> “Si las cosas salen mal, pueden salir terriblemente mal”, dijo Stoltenberg en una entrevista publicada el viernes con la periodista noruega Anne Lindmo, en la que agregó que “no había duda” de que una guerra en toda regla contra la OTAN era un problema. “posibilidad real”.
> ...



Vuelva a leer esa última oración:


“Pero tenemos que pagar un precio mucho más alto si nuestra libertad y paz se ven amenazadas por la victoria de Putin en Ucrania”.


¿Putin ganando en Ucrania, lo que está haciendo, amenazará nuestra libertad y paz?


Rusia no tiene ningún interés en Europa más allá de las fronteras de Ucrania. Entonces, ¿cómo se supone que eso nos pone en peligro?


Es una tontería, pero está diseñado para presionar a la OTAN para que entre en guerra cuando se vuelve obvio para todos que Rusia la está ganando.


Los rusos lo ven venir :




> Los países de la OTAN están cada vez más involucrados en el conflicto en Ucrania, y Estados Unidos procede intencionalmente con una escalada en esta vía, dijo el jueves el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Ryabkov, en el canal de televisión Rossiya-24.
> “Los miembros de la OTAN están involucrados cada vez más y directamente en este conflicto. Su apoyo a Kiev ahora está mucho más diversificado que hace unos meses. Esto es un reflejo de la política intencional de Washington, seguida obedientemente por los europeos, de escalar el conflicto. jugando con fuego. Los riesgos están aumentando", dijo Ryabkov.



Por cierto. Pero Stoltenberg tiene una cosa en lo cierto :




> Los comentarios de Stoltenberg se produjeron dos días después de que dijera que Rusia estaba deteniendo intencionalmente la guerra para preparar un ataque renovado contra las fuerzas ucranianas el próximo año.



Supongamos que Rusia espera hasta marzo para su ataque total contra Ucrania. Mientras tanto, continúa aplastando al ejército ucraniano sin tener bajas significativas. Para entonces, el ejército ucraniano habrá perdido otros 72.000 hombres. Eso es probablemente un tercio de su fuerza actual. Para entonces, su agudo 'problema de regeneración' se habrá agudizado aún más. Significa que entonces será mucho más débil.


¿Qué planes puede tener Rusia para un ataque total de primavera?


El Dr. Michael Vlahos y el Coronel Douglas Macgregor son historiadores militares. Han visto la guerra en Ucrania y recientemente la han discutido. Han llegado a sus propias conclusiones. Ninguno cree en la tontería de una Ucrania ganadora que los medios 'occidentales' intentan vendernos. Tienen ideas de cómo Rusia puede querer atacar.


La primera parte de su charla está aquí:


¿Está entrando la guerra en Ucrania en su fase decisiva? Parte 1


¿Por qué el fracaso estratégico de la OTAN? Una guerra de engaño, negación Pt2


¿Lo que se debe hacer? ¿Se puede renovar un ejército estadounidense corrupto? Parte 3


Cada uno de esos videos dura entre 30 y 50 minutos. Pero es contenido en un nivel superior al que verás en otros programas de entrevistas. Recomiendo encarecidamente estos.


Publicado por b el 10 de diciembre de 2022 a las 17:24 UTC | Enlace permanente


----------



## vladimirovich (10 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Lo siento, no hay ninguna evidencia de genocidio. Rusia como han aceptado aquí armó grupos separatistas y organizó el movimiento subversivo.



Sigues sin responder a la pregunta de quien patrocina el yihadismo en Siria.

2° aviso.


----------



## kopke (10 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Odessa.
> 
> "El departamento eléctrico de Odessa afirmó que la restauración completa de las redes y subestaciones de alto voltaje en la región tomará de 2 a 3 meses.
> 
> Se ha recomendado que los ciudadanos de Odessa se muden a otras regiones.".



Este es el camino. A la puta Edad de Piedra.


----------



## Minsky Moment (10 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Odessa.
> 
> "El departamento eléctrico de Odessa afirmó que la restauración completa de las redes y subestaciones de alto voltaje en la región tomará de 2 a 3 meses.
> 
> Se ha recomendado que los ciudadanos de Odessa se muden a otras regiones.".



Supongo que la defensa de una ciudad sin fluido eléctrico se hace complicada.


----------



## ROBOTECH (10 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es una situación extraña. Se arriesgan a un golpe o a una guerra civil si molestan mucho, y sinificar sus FFAA les llevaría tiempo, por eso es llamativo que se metan en esta historia. Si hasta Argentina anda deshojando la margarita (y es una pieza clave por sus enormes recursos energéticos aún no explotados y por estar en América), que estos aparenten ir tan lanzados es curioso.



_La Administración del demócrata Joe Biden, quien prometió hacer de Arabia Saudí “un Estado paria” durante la campaña que le llevó a la presidencia, considera que el cargo que desempeña Mohamed bin Salmán, príncipe heredero y, desde finales de septiembre, primer ministro saudí, le blinda jurídicamente en el caso abierto contra él en EE UU por el asesinato del periodista crítico Jamal Khashoggi en el Consulado saudí en Estambul en 2018._

Una noticia de hace pocas semanas:








EE UU concede inmunidad al príncipe saudí Bin Salmán en el caso abierto por el asesinato de Jamal Khashoggi


Washington accede a la petición de la defensa del heredero, al que todos consideran instigador de la muerte, al considerar que es inimputable por su condición de primer ministro




elpais.com





Ahora toca recoger carrete.




Satori dijo:


> Putin escribió un opúsculo antes de la invasión en el que defendía la hermandad del pueblo ruso y ucraniano.
> 
> Su primer fallo fue no declarar la guerra en 2014, el segundo lanzar una ofensiva que era poco menos que una acción de comando para derrotar al payaso Zelenski, y el tercero está siendo no poner toda la carne (en términos de guerra convencional) en el asador.
> 
> Quizá haya dinámicas de poder en Moscú de las que sabemos poco, pero que guerra más rara ésta donde el enemigo te está matando civiles y militares y tú sigues suministrando gas, petróleo, uranio y muchas otras cosas a los mismos que te están haciendo la guerra y apropiándose de los activos rusos en el extranjero.



Desde 2014 han pasado muchas cosas en Ucrania. Tenían la población de la España peninsular y mira lo que les queda:







Ucrania ha perdido más de medio país. Lo que queda de Ucrania son las provincias en blanco.
Ahora restemos:

Solo el balance de defunciones sobre nacimientos será de -600.000 en 2023:








Demographics of Ukraine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Emigración, se esperan 2 millones de emigrantes de aquí a final de invierno.

Ucrania debe de ser a estas alturas el país con la media de edad más avanzada del planeta. Las mujeres jóvenes y sus hijos se van, y los hombres son enviados a la picadora de Artemivsk (Bajmut)


----------



## Xan Solo (10 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Yo me fije en que cuando quisieron restauraron el puente grande, que no estaba tan dañado por lo que ellos mismos tuvieron que volarlo. Y "aparecio" un puente de pontones hecho con barcazas enormes. Esto por ejemplo pudieron haberlo hecho antes...¿ porque no lo hicieron ? Si fuera imposibilidad , no lo hubieran podido hacer para salir. Ese puente de barcazas bajo el fuego demuestra algo que no creo qeu pueda hacer otro ejercito europeo.
> 
> ¿ se quiso dar una impresión de insostenibilidad por falta de suministros ? Me da que si, es como no enviar refuerzos de otras zonas con unidades COMPLETAS y operativas y en lugar de eso....esperaron a entrenar reservistas. Se ha visto que con 15.000 o 25.000 efectivos han frenando e incluso hecho recular a los ucranianos. ¿ no pudieron mandarlos a Liman ? Yo no me lo creo. Vale soy raro, pero no me cuadra. Si quieres los sacas de cualquier unidad de esas que se estaban luciendo en maniobras con china y estan allí en 10h.



Rusia no quiere enredarse en un enfrentamiento en varios frentes. y los otánicos siguen intentándolo, en Kazajstán, Estonia, Bielorrusia, Armenia... En todas partes.
Quizá eso explique la parsimonia rusa.
Luego, claro, hay una importante dosis de marianismo en Putin y algo de autismo en su incapacidad de comprender que sus "socios" no son tales y q la palabra dada y firmada se la lleva el viento.


----------



## millie34u (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (10 Dic 2022)

It


-carrancas dijo:


> bot otan a sueldo reactiva cuenta
> 
> cuenta de hace 2 años con apenas 10 mensajes, empieza a hacer propaganda otan a ritmo de 20 mensajes por hora. siempre citando un monton de fuentes que respaldan sus mentiras
> 
> ...



Mejor ignorarlo, repite propaganda como un loro.


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Dic 2022)

*SE DESATAN LOS DISTURBIOS EN PARÍS CAUSADOS POR AFICIONADOS MARROQUÍES TRAS LA VICTORIA DEL EQUIPO Y EL PASE DE FRANCIA A LA SEMIFINAL*

(1) Noticia: - MARRUECOS-FRANCIA en semifinales del Mundial (YA CONFIRMADO)--- EDIT1: DISTURBIOS DE AFICIONADOS MARROQUÍES EN PARÍS 4 DÍAS ANTES DEL PARTIDO (burbuja.info)


----------



## Artedi (10 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Excepto para los adoradores del gran líder nadie se cree que no supiera que no iban a cumplir Minsk pero había otras prioridades , la riqueza de los oligarcas por ej., Querer seguir los negocios con occidente, que los dejarán estar en su club etc etc de todas formas si es verdad lo que dice es que es tonto perdido porque vamos varios foreros detrás de un teclado lo dijimos aquí en 2014, si un presidente de Rusia con el segundo servicio secreto más potente del mundo se deja engañar de esa manera que Dios ampare a los rusos.



Putin, desde luego, no es imbécil ni ingenuo hasta este punto. El tema es que él *también *necesitaba esos 8 años: para terminar los hipersónicos y otros desarrollos de defensa. Posiblemente necesitaba algo más de 8, pero le forzaron la jugada.


----------



## Roedr (10 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *SE DESATAN LOS DISTURBIOS EN PARÍS CAUSADOS POR AFICIONADOS MARROQUÍES TRAS LA VICTORIA DEL EQUIPO Y EL PASE DE FRANCIA A LA SEMIFINAL*
> 
> (1) Noticia: - MARRUECOS-FRANCIA en semifinales del Mundial (YA CONFIRMADO)--- EDIT1: DISTURBIOS DE AFICIONADOS MARROQUÍES EN PARÍS 4 DÍAS ANTES DEL PARTIDO (burbuja.info)



hahaha Francia va a estar dividida en la mitad con esta semifinal. En fin, a disfrutar de haber votado progre durante décadas.


----------



## Dado8 (10 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Traducción: No habrá electricidad jamás, hasta que los rusos entren.
> Recordemos que en Odesa viven más de un millón de personas.
> 
> Creo sinceramente que Rusia lo hace para que los ciudadanos abandonen en masa la ciudad, antes de lo que pueda venir en unas semanas.
> ...




Los habitantes de Odessa están disfrutando ser una ciudad rusa, a los ukronazis les da igual la población de esa ciudad.


----------



## rejon (10 Dic 2022)

*Al recibir el Nobel de la Paz, ucranianos y rusos critican la guerra "insensata" de Putin.*
Los ganadores de Ucrania, Rusia y Bielorrusia del Premio Nobel de la Paz rechazaron la guerra "insensata y criminal" de Vladimir Putin, al recibir el sábado el prestigioso galardón en Oslo.

Originarios de los tres principales países involucrados en el conflicto, el militante bielorruso Ales Beliatski --encarcelado en su país--, la oenegé rusa Memorial --disuelta por la justicia-- y el Centro para las Libertades Civiles (CCL) de Ucrania, fueron laureados por su compromiso en favor "de los derechos humanos, la democracia y la coexistencia pacífica" frente a las fuerzas autoritarias.

"El pueblo de Ucrania quiere la paz más que nadie en el mundo", declaró la directora del CCL, Oleksandra Matviichuk, en la ceremonia de entrega. "Pero la paz para un país atacado no se consigue deponiendo las armas. Eso no sería paz, sino ocupación", agregó.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> _La Administración del demócrata Joe Biden, quien prometió hacer de Arabia Saudí “un Estado paria” durante la campaña que le llevó a la presidencia, considera que el cargo que desempeña Mohamed bin Salmán, príncipe heredero y, desde finales de septiembre, primer ministro saudí, le blinda jurídicamente en el caso abierto contra él en EE UU por el asesinato del periodista crítico Jamal Khashoggi en el Consulado saudí en Estambul en 2018._
> 
> Una noticia de hace pocas semanas:
> 
> ...



Va a haber más ucranianos en Rusia que en lo que quede de Ucrania. Al tiempo.

De momento más de 8 millones están aquí.
Y Ucrania ahora mismo no tiene más de 18 millones.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (10 Dic 2022)

Id abriendo un hilo oficial de Guerra en Serbia.

Que luego todo son prisas.


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (11 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Rusia no quiere enredarse en un enfrentamiento en varios frentes. y los otánicos siguen intentándolo, en Kazajstán, Estonia, Bielorrusia, Armenia... En todas partes.
> Quizá eso explique la parsimonia rusa.
> Luego, claro, hay una importante dosis de marianismo en Putin y algo de autismo en su incapacidad de comprender que sus "socios" no son tales y q la palabra dada y firmada se la lleva el viento.



Menuda "sorpresa" se llevó con las declaraciones de la Merkel. Si se la meten doblada una vez, se la volverán a meter las veces que haga falta.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Dic 2022)

Francisco Floro y Pedro Diaz Flores, nombres falsos y florales.




PD- La 5ª Brigada Paracaidista no existe.


----------



## Dado8 (11 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si pueden fabricar cientos de ellos será un buen quebradero de cabeza para los nazis otanicos .



Este es más barato y tiene 1 kg de explosivos, aunque solo una autonomía de 5 kms.

Con 5.000 de estos pasas unos meses simpáticos.

t.me/entre_guerras/33337


----------



## Mabuse (11 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *UCRANIA DICE QUE EL OBJETIVO ALCANZADO EN MELITOPOL ES UNA BASE DEL EJÉRCITO RUSO*



Alguna vez tenían que alcanzar un objetivo militar, seguramente por equivocación.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Alguna vez tenían que alcanzar un objetivo militar, seguramente por equivocación.



Habrá que ver si es cierto.


----------



## Kalikatres (11 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## manodura79 (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Madre mía. Qué vida más perra. Eso te va laminando el cerebro hasta hacértelo puré. Ojalá nunca tenga que experimentar esa situación y pueda seguir escribiendo desde el bar.


----------



## Mabuse (11 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Habrá que ver si es cierto.



¿Que se equivocaron o que le dieron a un objetivo militar?


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Madre mía. Qué vida más perra. Eso te va laminando el cerebro hasta hacértelo puré. Ojalá nunca tenga que experimentar esa situación y pueda seguir escribiendo desde el bar.



Es lo de siempre de esta puta vida. Si los que mandan y deciden estuvieran en este tipo de problemas el mundo sería una balsa de aceite sin guerras.


----------



## Iskra (11 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 290, 10/12/2022.


Spoiler: Heroina del día



Daria Grigórievna Diachenko (2 de abril de 1924 – Tiráspol, 2 de abril de 1944) fue una partisana soviética miembro de la organización guerrillera clandestina del Komsomol con sede en Nikolaev y jefa del capítulo juvenil del grupo partisano. Recibió póstumamente el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética por decreto del Presidium del Sóviet Supremo de la URSS del 1 de julio de 1958.




La situación en Ucrania pasa por la voluntad de los EEUU en cuanto a presionar a Kiev de que debe negociar. Rusia les provoca constantemente, les deja la puerta entre abierta y no saben si se la van a cerrar, seguir la guerra, y abrir, negociaciones. Los EEUU quieren una solución, y le transmiten a los ucranianos lo que piensan, el viaje de Sullivan fue para eso, pero en la historia, ya está comprobado que los yankis, en su falta de principios, moral, ética y claridad política, ha creado monstruos que luego han cortado los lazos con ellos, al menos en ciertos aspectos, Al Quaeda, Estado Islámico. ¿Qué pasa si los ucranianos al final se dicen, solos seguiremos con los más próximos a nosotros, Reino Unido, los países bálticos y Polonia. Aquello será una ruptura definitiva con el que manda de verdad allí, Washington.

Para nadie es un misterio que *Ucrania no avanza en ninguna parte, solo retrocede poco a poco, pero con enormes bajas*, eso lo han comprobado todos los medios que se han aproximado a Bajmut. La impresión que dieron en su contraofensiva en Járkov, hoy la gente se hace preguntas ¿y para qué lo hicieron cuando lo que necesitaban era "liberar" Lugansk?, estamos hablando de hace 2 meses atrás. Jersón fue peor aún, porque perdieron hombres y medios inútilmente, las cargas que realizaron durante semanas eran hasta vergonzosas, gente que moría por gusto, en planicies sin defensas. Los rusos no iban a avanzar, no estaba entre sus planes, sus planes eran consolidar posiciones defensivas, que hoy los ucranianos reconocen como inexpugnables.
La semana pasada, por ejemplo, dieron la información, absolutamente falsa, de que habían cruzado el Dniéper, e izado la bandera en la orilla oriental del río, eso jamás sucedió, ni en sueños, ni en la realidad, simplemente, quisieron inventar algo para ver si recreaban un halo místico dentro de sus tropas. Pasados 10 días, nada han dicho, ni dirán.

*Los países de la UE logran desbloquear la ayuda de 18.000 millones a Ucrania* sorteando así el veto que ha mantenido Hungría.
"Ucrania puede contar con la UE. Continuaremos apoyando a Ucrania, también financieramente, tanto tiempo como sea necesario. (...) Ucrania puede contar con apoyo financiero de la UE a lo largo de 2023", ha confirmado en un comunicado el Consejo de la UE, la institución que representa a los países. Los países de la UE han encontrado así una solución que les permite sortear el veto de Hungría.
Visto lo que está pasando en el Consejo, con la corrupción en el parlamento Europeo, donde su vice presidenta está detenida por corrupta, creo que Europa se hunda aún más dentro de la precaria situación en que se encuentran.

*Ucrania ha exigido este sábado al Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) "medidas más concretas y eficaces para la liberación de los presos ucranianos*", según informa la Oficina de la Presidencia ucraniana en un comunicado que recoge la agencia Ukrinform. En una reunión con una delegación del CICR, encabezada por su presidenta, Mirjana Spoljaric Egger, el jefe de la Oficina Presidencial, Andriy Yermak, ha expresado su incomprensión "ante la pasividad mostrada por los representantes del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja en lo que respecta a garantizar los derechos de los presos ucranianos".
En la reunión, en la que también participaron familiares de antiguos prisioneros y una médico liberada, Spoljaric ha subrayado que abordará con los representantes de la organización posibles formas de mejorar las condiciones de detención de los prisioneros de guerra y de prevención de la tortura. Ha resaltado, no obstante, que de conformidad con el Derecho Internacional, el CICR no tiene autoridad para que le sea concedida de manera obligada autorización para visitar lugares de detención de presos.
Parece que Kiev no entiende que Moscú tiene todo el derecho del mundo de mantener esos prisioneros, hasta el final del conflicto y luego de firmadas, ya sea el acta de capitulación, una acuerdo de paz o un Armisticio, sólo allí, deberá liberar esos prisioneros, que no hayan sido condenados previamente, aunque generalmente se les libera.


*La Fundación Nobel alerta contra la guerra y "el espectro de las armas nucleares". *


Spoiler: Pacifismo y buenrollismo de boquilla. Unos reyes ¿magos?



La multitud de crisis y desafíos a los que se enfrenta el mundo hace que sean necesarios los científicos entregados y las personas que "desafían a las autoridades en búsqueda de la paz, la democracia y los derechos humanos", según el presidente de la Fundación Nobel Carl-Henrik Heldin. En su discurso de apertura de la ceremonia, presidida por los reyes Carlos Gustavo y Silvia de Suecia, el responsable de la Fundación Nobel pasó revista a los males que aquejan al planeta y a nuestras sociedades.
La libertad está "en declive en todo el mundo"; hay guerra en Europa, "con el espectro de las armas nucleares" y se producen "dramáticas crisis energéticas y alimentarias". También citó la "flagrante" discriminación; la desigualdad social y económica y "un acelerado cambio climático que exige la urgente ampliación de las soluciones".
Ante esta "multitud de crisis y desafíos", el mundo necesita "científicos entregados que busquen sin descanso la verdad y amplíen los límites de nuestro conocimiento" y también a "esas personas y grupos que, con gran sacrificio personal, desafían a las autoridades en búsqueda de la paz, la democracia y los derechos humanos".



¿Y en otras guerras también se pronunciaron?, busqué en Google y nada.

El


Spoiler: Fidelista, cuide el lenguaje, que usa el del enemigo. Traficantes de armas ahora mismo en Europa somos todos...o todes o su p.madre



traficante de arma


 ruso *Bout*, canjeado por la baloncestista Griner, apoya la guerra en Ucrania. ha prometido este sábado su apoyo a Vladimir Putin y la ofensiva en Ucrania. En una entrevista con el medio ruso RT, ha confirmado que "siempre" tuvo un retrato de Vladimir Putin en su celda durante su encarcelamiento en Estados Unidos, donde fue condenado a 25 años de prisión tras ser arrestado en 2008 en Tailandia. "Estoy orgulloso de ser ruso y nuestro presidente es Putin", ha dicho
El ex oficial del ejército soviético, de 55 años, también ha manifestado que apoyaba "totalmente" el ataque en Ucrania. "Si tuviera la oportunidad y las habilidades necesarias, me ofrecería como voluntario (para pelear en Ucrania)", ha dicho, y ha añadido que "no entendía" por qué la ofensiva masiva de Moscú no tuvo lugar desde 2014.
La baloncestista Griner, apoya la venta legal del cannabis. la apoyan toda la progresía pro capitalista.
*
El consejero delegado de Gazprom aborda con Erdogan el futuro centro de gas ruso*. Alexéi Miller, abordó en Estambul con Recep Tayyip Erdogan, los planes para crear un centro internacional de distribución de gas ruso en Turquía y el suministro del hidrocarburo a los consumidores turcos.
Según informó este sábado la empresa rusa en un comunicado, una delegación de Gazprom encabezada por Miller viajó el viernes a Turquía para reunirse con Erdogan y el ministro turco de Energía y Recursos Naturales, Faith Dönmez. En el encuentro se abordaron "temas relacionados con el suministro de gas ruso a los consumidores turcos, así como las perspectivas de crear un centro de gas en Turquía", indicó Gazprom.
El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, propuso en octubre pasado a Erdogan crear en Turquía un centro de distribución del gas ruso para su venta a países terceros, principalmente europeos. La intención de Putin es desviar el tránsito de gas perdido por la ruta del mar Báltico por los gasoductos Nord Stream a la región del mar Negro para distribuirlo desde Turquía a Europa, que está no obstante en pleno proceso para reducir su dependencia del combustible ruso.

*Rusia protesta ante Finlandia por la "profanación" de la bandera rusa.* por parte de un grupo de personas durante una marcha con motivo del Día de la Independencia de Finlandia el pasado martes, ha informado el Ministerio de Exteriores. En un comunicado, la diplomacia rusa indica que ese día "un grupo de personas quemó la bandera del Estado de la Federación Rusa".
Moscú hizo por ello una gestión diplomática ante la parte finlandesa a través del Ministerio de Exteriores, "durante la cual se afirmó que tales acciones se consideran un acto inaceptable y sin precedentes de profanación del símbolo estatal" de Rusia. "Las autoridades finlandesas deben llevar a los autores de este delito ante la justicia y tomar medidas para evitar que tales acciones extremistas se repitan en el futuro", sostiene el departamento que dirige Serguéi Shoigú.
Los fineses hacen méritos más que suficientes para que Rusia converse con ellos de nuevo y vuelvan a la "finlandización".


Spoiler



No va a hacer falta que nadie haga nada para concretar esta finlandización , de sobra es conocido la afición de ese "alegre país" por el suicidio individual. Lo de colectivo debe ser para acelerar la cosa.



*Rusia sigue avanzando en el este de Ucrania y "destruye" la ciudad de Bajmut.* Las fuerzas rusas han "destruido" la ciudad ucraniana oriental de Bajmut, ha dicho el presidente Vlodomir Zelenski este sábado, mientras que el ejército de Ucrania ha informado del ataque con misiles y cohetes aéreos en múltiples partes del país que Moscú está tratando de conquistar después de meses de resistencia.
Los combates señalan la lucha de Rusia por restablecer el control de esas regiones y la persistencia de Ucrania por recuperarlas.

*Zelenski ha dicho que la situación "sigue siendo muy difícil" en varias ciudades* situadas en primera línea de las provincias ucranianas orientales de Donetsk y Luhansk. Ambas provincias conforman el Donbass, una extensa región industrial fronteriza con Rusia que Putin identificó como un foco desde el inicio de la guerra y donde los separatistas respaldados por Moscú han luchado desde 2014.

*Moscú dice que las tropas rusas ocupan posiciones "más ventajosas" en el frente de Krasny Limán


Spoiler: añado Krasny



mejor usar el nombre no ucro


* en la región oriental de Donetsk, donde efectúa una operación ofensiva contra las fuerzas ucranianas, aseguró hoy el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia mediante el portavoz castrense, mayor general Ígor Konashénkov, en su parte bélico diario. Moscú no revela dónde se encuentran esas posiciones supuestamente más favorables para su ofensiva.

Konashénkov indicó además que el fuego de artillería y las acciones activas de las tropas rusas "frustraron dos contraataques de las FFAA de Ucrania, reforzadas por mercenarios extranjeros, en las localidades de *Chervonopopivka y Chervona Dibrova", en la vecina región de Lugansk.* Según el portavoz militar ruso, entre las fuerzas ucranianas hasta 60 militares y mercenarios, un vehículo de infantería y dos vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.

*Ya la prensa occidental cumplió un mes anunciando lo que pasa en el terreno casi de forma independiente*, no sé si han tenido bajas en sus abonos, suscriptores, o gente que seguía sus informaciones y luego comparaba con otros informadores, y que daban cuenta que la realidad era otra, que tengo la impresión que han comenzado poco a pco, a ir preparando la matriz de una derrota ucraniana.

*Odesa queda desconectada de la electricidad *tras los ataques rusos de esta noche. Todos los abonados salvo las infraestructuras críticas, han quedado desconectados de la electricidad debido a los ataques rusos anoche contra las instalaciones energéticas, informó hoy el consorcio energético DTEK.
"Esta noche se ha producido otro ataque ruso contra instalaciones de la infraestructura energética en la región de Odesa. Varias instalaciones fueron destruidas a la vez", señala DTEK en un comunicado en Telegram, citado por "Ekonomichna Pravda".
Agrega que "debido a la magnitud de la destrucción de la infraestructura energética en Odesa, todos los consumidores, excepto las infraestructuras críticas, han sido desconectados de la electricidad". "La situación del suministro eléctrico en la región y en la ciudad de Odesa es complicada", indica.

*Australia anuncia sanciones contra Rusia e Irán* por la guerra en Ucrania. El gobierno anunció este sábado una nueva ronda de sanciones selectivas contra personas y entidades de Rusia e Irán por vulnerar los derechos humanos y sus vínculos con la guerra en Ucrania.
La ministra de Exteriores, Penny Wong, precisó en un comunicado que se impondrán sanciones económicas contra tres personas iraníes y una empresa involucrada en el suministro de drones a Rusia para su uso contra Ucrania, donde se han utilizado para atacar a civiles e infraestructura crítica. "El suministro de drones a Rusia es una prueba del papel que juega Irán en la desestabilización de la seguridad mundial. Esta lista destaca que aquellos que brinden apoyo material a Rusia enfrentarán consecuencias", remarca Wong.
Los rusos hoy no duermen, los iraníes tampoco.

*EEUU advierte sobre "la asociación militar a gran escala" entre Rusia e Irán*, describiéndola como "perjudicial" para Ucrania, los vecinos de Irán y "la comunidad internacional". Irán está siendo acusado por las potencias occidentales de suministrar drones a Rusia para su guerra contra Ucrania, mientras Moscú golpea la infraestructura energética del país en busca de una ventaja en el conflicto.
Washington ha condenado previamente la cooperación en seguridad entre Irán y Rusia, pero el viernes describió una extensa relación que involucra equipos como drones, helicópteros y aviones de combate. "Rusia está buscando colaborar con Irán en áreas como el desarrollo de armas, el entrenamiento", dijo a los periodistas el portavoz de seguridad nacional de la Casa Blanca, John Kirby. Moscú "está ofreciendo a Irán un nivel de apoyo militar y técnico sin precedentes, que está transformando su relación en una asociación de defensa plena", dijo.
¿Sólo ustedes pueden tener alianzas militares?, es bueno que se vayan acostumbrando.


*Putin habla de modificar su doctrina militar para incluir ataques preventivos* para desarmar a un enemigo. El dirigente del Kremlin respondía a la pregunta de un reportero sobre unas declaraciones suyas de esta semana en las que advertía que el riesgo de guerra nuclear aumentaba, pero que Rusia no atacaría primero.
En su réplica, Putin dijo que Moscú estudiaba adoptar lo que EEUU llama un ataque preventivo. "Primero de todo, EEUU tiene el concepto de ataque preventivo. Segundo, está desarrollando un sistema de ataques de desarme", dijo Putin a los reporteros en Kirguistán. El presidente ruso aseguró que su país necesitaba pensar en adoptar estas "ideas (estadounidenses) para garantizar su propia seguridad". "Solo estamos pensando en esto", añadió.
"Si un adversario potencial cree que es posible usar el concepto de ataque preventivo pero nosotros no, entonces esto nos hace pensar sobre las amenazas que estas ideas ciernen sobre nosotros", explicó. Putin defendió que los misiles de crucero y los sistemas de armamento hipersónico rusos eran "más modernos e incluso más eficientes" que los estadounidenses.

*Putin amenaza a Europa con recortar la producción de petróleo por el tope al precio*. El presidente advirtió este viernes que Rusia puede reducir la producción de petróleo como una de las medidas de respuesta al tope de 60 dólares por barril impuesto por la UE), el G7 y Australia al crudo ruso.
"En cuanto a nuestra reacción, ya lo dije: simplemente no venderemos a aquellos países que toman tales decisiones. Pensaremos tal vez incluso en la posibilidad (...) de reducir la producción", señaló en una rueda de prensa tras participar en la cumbre de la Unión Económica Euroasiática (UEE) en Biskek. "Tenemos un acuerdo con la OPEP+ sobre determinado nivel de extracción Pensaremos algo adicional, si se precisa", dijo en referencia a Rusia.
El jefe del Kremlin indicó que el precio tope impuesto por Occidente no afecta solo a Rusia, sino a "todos los productores".



Sigue sobre el terreno...


----------



## Iskra (11 Dic 2022)

*En el terreno.


Spoiler



Dejo todas las noticias porque en el enlace de caralibro hay enlaces a todo lo que se cita.



*

*Edito, en lo que he tardado en arreglar este artículo, la mierda esa gusana acaba de hacer una demostración de libertad de opiniónm democracia y tal.....que sigan así, que van bien.... Lo dejo todo como estaba, aunque ya no salgan los enlaces para su propia vergüenza (en el caso de que aún tengan y si se pudiera decir que alguna vez la tuvieron).*

Sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiple *BM-21 Grad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispara fuego desde las áreas residenciales de Bajmut*. Es considerado un crimen de guerra. La respuesta de la artillería rusa no tarda en llegar. Videos. Luego, los medios occidentales enseñan las casas destruidas por los "malvados rusos", pero no dicen quién estaba escondido dentro de esas casas.

*The Daily Telegraph* también escribe sobre las *terribles pérdidas de Ucrania en Bajmut*. El titular es revelador, traducido como "tropas ucranianas succionadas por la picadora de carne de Bajmut" (aunque podría traducirse de manera más cruda). Y el periódico escribe que la ciudad "no tiene importancia estratégica". Deberían estar de acuerdo con sus colegas de The Guardian en esto; escriben exactamente lo contrario. The Guardian todavía llama a la ciudad un objetivo crítico. Foto

*"Mataremos a todos" : Ucranianos en Jersón* destruyen las propiedades de las personas acusadas de colaborar con Rusia. "Estos son colaboradores, muchachos". Estos son cabrones que ayudaron a Rusia. Pensaron que los rusos se iban a quedar aquí. "¡Joder, mátalos a todos!". Video

Las fuentes ucranianas reconocen nuevamente las grandes pérdidas de las Fuerzas de Ucrania muertas y heridas cerca de Bajmut, * los grupos de asalto rusos se han infiltrado en la ciudad. Zabajmutka ya está siendo completamente atravesada* por las tropas rusas. Foto

Miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania utilizan un *colegio como punto de tiro*. Amnistía Internacional denunció en su momento las violaciones al derecho internacional cometidas por el Ejército de Ucrania, como poner en peligro deliberadamente a su propia población instalando zonas de disparo en zonas residenciales. Video



Spoiler



Desnazificación o desmilitarización...no importa


 El 10 de diciembre de 2022, el comandante del 1er grupo de reconocimiento, Aleksey Petrovich Tereshchenko, apodado "Treshchinka", fue eliminado en la batalla por Bajmut. Foto

En *Mariupol,* se están demoliendo casas destruidas para construir otras nuevas. Video

Las secuelas de la llegada de Geranios UAV en la infraestructura en* Odessa*. Foto

Columna de blindados ucranianos destruida. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia destruyen vehículos blindados del Ejército de Ucrania en Donbass. Video

*El ejército ruso eliminó a otro mercenario bielorruso*. El militante Aleksey Avdeenko con el distintivo de llamada "Yakub" luchó del lado del régimen de Kiev como parte del regimiento Kalinovsky. El mercenario fue eliminado en el área de Bajmut. Foto

*Nuevo video de Bajmut*. Se libran intensas batallas en las afueras de la ciudad. Video

*FLOTAR COMO UNA MARIPOSA, ROBAR COMO UNA ABEJA-SEXUAL:* al funcionario del departamento de energía de Biden, *Sam Brinton*, le encanta saquear el equipaje como él/ella/ellos/ acusado de OTRO robo de bolsos en el aeropuerto de Las Vegas en caso de dedos pegajosos por maletas. Fotos
¿Que es un no binario? ¿un 0.5?, está entre el cero y el uno?


*Foto: Situación operativa en los diferentes frentes,* se sigue golpeando y se sigue avanzando, que la prensa comience a decir que Bajmut no tiene ninguna importancia, es la prueba fehaciente de que pronto caerá, porque es insostenible. Pero observen bien el mapa en dos extremos, arriba a la derecha, existe una parte de Járkov recuperado por Rusia, Járkov no es un óblast que sea parte de los 4 territorios recientemente incorporados, y abajo a la izquierda, en la esquinita, hay una parte que pertenece al óblast de Nikolaiev, al igual que Járkov, no pertenece a los territorios incorporados a Rusia. ¿Por qué creen ustedes que Rusia los tiene?...







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Fuente: Fidelista Siempre.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Este es más barato y tiene 1 kg de explosivos, aunque solo una autonomía de 5 kms.
> 
> Con 5.000 de estos pasas unos meses simpáticos.
> 
> t.me/entre_guerras/33337



Interesante, es un modelo nuevo, no es el que yo había puesto. Gracias.


----------



## Martok (11 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Han muerto abuelos a montones en las primeras oleadas, ahora no ocurre. Te hablo de padres de conocidos, no de cuentos oficiales. ¿ puede ser que los más debiles ya hayan caido ? Puede, pero es que biologicamente los virus respiratorios que son muy mutables tienden a convivir con el huesped , es lo lógico y natural.
> 
> Entre gente más joven , ahora es raro ver casos chungos. No creo que sea la vacuna porque los de Corea del Norte estan sin vacunar, han tenido pese a todas sus precauciones una oleada y los muertos han sido minimos. ¿ mienten ? Con lo que gusta aquí meterles mierda, habran estado siguiendo con todos los medios los cementerior, clinicas, crematorios etc... y no han visto nada a lo que sacar punta.
> 
> Así que si, por mi propia lógica y basandome en los datos que tengo, creo que se ha hecho menos dañino. Ojo que no soy medico ni aproximado me dedico a otras cosas. En esto hablo desde la barra del bar. De todas formas los chinos no pueden competir con una mano a la espalda por miedo al virus. Si no cierras totalmente el pais entra, incluso cerrandolo como los coreanos puedes tener una oleada. No pueden cerrar todo por siempre. Otra cosa son mascarillas, o ciertas restricciones, pero cerrar ciudades enteras, las factorias completas...es poco viable a largo plazo.



Lo que dice tiene su lógica si habláramos de un virus natural o del original y si las sucesivas oleadas son mutaciones naturales , sin embargo estamos hablando de un bio arma y de lo que se pretende con ella, por tanto la política de covi cero siempre fue la correcta.

Lo que usted plantea es otra cosa que no es otra cosa que su satisfacción personal por saber que se abandona esa política.

Si todos sabemos quien provoco esta guerra, que son los mismo que provocaron pandemia y promovieron la estrategia de la peste negra invisibilizada con la vacunación génica ¿Puedo entender que usted esta apoyando a los que están atacando a Rusia? Creo que no, pero.....

A donde quiero ir es que todas las personas tenemos nuestros dogmas personales y la mayoría no agarramos a ellas como si fueran las tablas de le ley porque eso nos satisface. Así se da la paradoja que mucho "negacionista" se subio a ese barco atacando al globalismo por la única razón porque consideraba al gobierno español como comunista. Hoy toda esa gente apoya al régimen neonazi de Ucrania al globalismo y al gobierno español por considerar que los rusos son todavía mas comunista y por tanto el verdadero mal,¿ no le parece estúpido? pues es así.

Yo no digo que cada uno no tenga su dogmas, pero esta se han de verse desde punto critico, por que de lo contrario al final acabamos faltando a la verdad y apoyando a nuestros mayores enemigos que solo buscan exterminarnos, solo porque nos dicen lo que queremos oír.

La elite global lo sabe y es con ello con lo que manipula a las masas, ahí es donde esta la mayor tragedia de la sociedad occidental.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (11 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Desde 2014 han pasado muchas cosas en Ucrania. Tenían la población de la España peninsular y mira lo que les queda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que horror. El desmantelamiento de todo un pais.


----------



## Martok (11 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Joder me lo he tragado entero con el mismo dolor y abnegación que cuando te sacan una muela. Las explicaciones sobre la inflación de un nivel digno del analfabeto taliban de alfonbrass. Ninguna reflexión sobre lo que está sucediendo con las sanciones a Rusia es superior a la del forero medio de este hilo. Es la demostración de que la obtención de un doctorado en esta monarquía bananera está sujeta a escribir un panfleto mediocre contra Marx sin apenas análisis.
> Y así nos va. En fin, nada nuevo. Se aprovecha del analfabetismo económico general metiendo algo de jerga de iniciados que le hacen pasar por un docto.



En estos youtubers tienes el ejemplo de como dos personas se agarran a sus dogmas aunque falten a la verdad y eso les perjudique.


----------



## Pato Sentado (11 Dic 2022)

El artillero Díaz Cabo explica que en la doctrina rusa el tío que está avanzado haciendo de observador y corrigiendo el tiro (y jugándose el tipo) es el oficial al mando de la unidad. En la OTAN va un suboficial especialista. Con los carros y motorizadas parecido. Además tienen una cadena de mando sin casi suboficiales, de ahí las bajas de oficiales tan altas.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Cuando rascas un poco, ha salido lo que algunos intuiamos, el Borrel un racista de mierda. Menuro pajaro el hijo puta
> 
> *Borrell sobre los apoyos africanos a Rusia: «Esta gente no sabe dónde está Donbass»*
> 
> ...



A ver, que estoy un poco liado, cuando Borrel dijo que esa gente ni sabía donde estaba el Dombass ¿no se refería a los americanos?


----------



## Loignorito (11 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El virus salió de la comunista Wuhan, y la comunista china lo ocultó tanto tiempo como pudo. VD sabrá.



Y estaban desde hacía años 'jugando a Resident Evil' allí junto con tito Bill y su panda... con el panda chino. Pero todo es guay en Oriente, complacientemente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

50 ladas, puede que más



Expected dijo:


> Pero bueno, marika miau,...gordo como Rejón....te refieres?.


----------



## Expected (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> 50 ladas, puede que más



Vamos, marikita miau....que no le dan a un objetivo estratégico ni aunque se lo señalen los satélites de Musk....no?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

segun veo la factoria de ficcion del kremlin esta vendiendo la historia de que la fenomenal en bakmut. No es la primera vez que se mean en la cara del putin fan club con que todo va fenomenal, que ya han destruido 10 veces la fuerza aerea ucraniana, para despues ser arrollados en kiev, jarkov y jerson.

Esta vez no sera distinto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

y la base de engels que es, la sauna en donde trabajas con tu padre?

hajajaja



Expected dijo:


> Vamos, marikita miau....que no le dan a un objetivo estratégico ni aunque se lo señalen los satélites de Musk....no?.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ni Alemania, y mucho menos Francia, están ocupadas por nadie. A ver si va a ser Norteamérica quien está ocupada por nazis europeos.



Ahora me relata usted la lista de bases francesas y alemanas en EEUU. O algo. Y luego al revés, con todas las existentes en Europa. Y después escribe mil veces en una pizarra tradicional: 'no diré tonterías en Internet'.


----------



## Expected (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> y la base de engels que es, la sauna en donde trabajas con tu padre?
> 
> hajajaja



Estas dolido marikita miau...porque en los libros de historia rusos Ucrania ya no aparece?. Sólo te falta decir que te mola Irene Montero y ya lo bordas. Por cierto, bye bye Odessa antes de fin de año.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

no me digais que en los abrevaderos del kremlin aun no os habeis enterado que ucrania ataco con un artefacto historico STEAMPUNK una base de bombarderos estrategicos, donde rusia almacena 1000 cabezas nucleares corroidas. Hajajaja sencillamente el imperio del butano se quedaria sin flota aerea a nada que la OTAN entrege F-16. Segun el palanganato la OTAN esta con todo en ucrania, ergo deberia entregarselos verdad?


----------



## amcxxl (11 Dic 2022)

Rumania


Un nuevo lote de T-90M ha llegado al frente.


Un nuevo grupo de voluntarios chechenos se fue al frente en Donbass


Así luce ahora Soledar, ubicada al noreste de Bahmut
El ejército ruso ya ha ocupado el pueblo de Yakovlevka, que se encuentra cerca de Soledar.


no se parece a Stalingrado (todavía)
Bajmut
]

"Víctimas del comunismo" es una grotesca fábrica de propaganda financiada por oligarcas corporativos.
Podemos ver claramente el impacto de la revolución comunista china de 1949 a continuación. La esperanza de vida se duplicó con creces. Ahora ha superado a los EE.UU.
Ahora necesitamos un museo de "Víctimas del Capitalismo".


"Actúa con naturalidad, tal vez no me noten"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

A quien le importa lo que aparece en un libro Ruso?  un imperio continental que tiene un idioma de mierda que no lo habla ni el tato, con una relevancia cultural y economica putapenica.
Hablas de los podemitas que luego votan en la eurocamara a favor de rusia y no entregar armas a ucrania hajajaja









EH Bildu rechaza el envío de armas anunciado por Sánchez: "La de una guerra abierta entre fuerzas nucleares no es una opción"


La portavoz de EH Bildu en el Congreso de los Diputados, Mertxe Aizpurua, ha rechazado este martes<a href="https://www.eldiario.es/politica/sanchez-rectifica-enviara-armas-bilateralmente-ucrania_1_8794472.html" data-mrf-recirculation="links-noticia"> el envío de armas anunciado por el presidente...




www.eldiario.es





Los rusos llevan alejandose de odesa desde marzo, la operacion sunormal va fenomenal.

K.O



Expected dijo:


> Estas dolido marikita miau...porque en los libros de historia rusos Ucrania ya no aparece?. Sólo te falta decir que te mola Irene Montero y ya lo bordas. Por cierto, bye bye Odessa antes de fin de año.


----------



## Expected (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no me digais que en los abrevaderos del kremlin aun no os habeis enterado que ucrania ataco con un artefacto historico STEAMPUNK una base de bombarderos estrategicos, donde rusia almacena 1000 cabezas nucleares corroidas. Hajajaja sencillamente el imperio del butano se quedaria sin flota aerea a nada que la OTAN entrege F-16. Segun el palanganato la OTAN esta con todo en ucrania, ergo deberia entregarselos verdad?



Espera marikita miau que te traduzco. Un dron recauchutado ukrotánico cayó en una de las centenas de bases de bombarderos estratégicos rusos..y provocó tres o cuatro dobleces en la chapa del alerón trasero de uno de ellos. Es eso?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

Engels y Riazan, 2 bases nucleares estrategicas atacadas, no era lo que decias que jamas se habia producido un ataque asi o es que la mierda que comes del retrete del khan se te ha incrustado profundamente en el cerebro?





Expected dijo:


> Espera marikita miau que te traduzco. Un dron recauchutado ukrotánico cayó en una de las centenas de bases de bombarderos estratégicos rusos..y provocó tres o cuatro dobleces en la chapa del alerón trasero de uno de ellos. Es eso?.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

Supongo que el puente de kek tampoco es estrategico, o reventar polvorines del orco en ucrania tampoco, tener a la flota rusa acojonada en el caucaso impidiendo un desembarco anficio tampoco es estrategico.

@Expected ha salido hoy de la sauna en donde se prostituye con una idea feliz, kiev, jarkov y jerson han sido fintas


----------



## Expected (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Engels y Riazan, 2 bases nucleares estrategicas atacadas, no era lo que decias que jamas se habia producido un ataque asi o es que la mierda que comes del retrete del khan se te ha incrustado profundamente en el cerebro?



Claro, marikita miau. Y si un ucraniano se tira un pedo al lado de la Catedral de San Basilio...es un ataque aerofágico en el mismísimo corazón De Moscú.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

100k orcos muertos, 2000 carros de combate.... me parece que reventarte la mitad de los carros de combate operativos es bastante estrategico 



Expected dijo:


> Claro, marikita miau. Y si un ucraniano se tira un pedo al lado de la Catedral de San Basilio...es un ataque aerofágico en el mismísimo corazón De Moscú.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

el imperio del enano pederasta debe ahora vender su petroleo a 45$, a quiebra de las finanzas del estado pederasta ruso parece bastante estrategico


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

hay un monton de daño estrategico que ha inflingido ucrania al imperio estercol, veo a muchos putinceles ahogandose en amargura por ellos


----------



## amcxxl (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

ok hablemos ahora de las victorias estrategicas de rusia
_kiev-fail
-golpe de estado contra zelensky-fail
-cesion de territorios en capitulaciones-fail

pagando un alquiler de 100K movikis cada 8 meses de guerra por disponer de suelo ucraniano

aver, el terrorismo sobre poblacion civil es estrategico... para convertir a risia en un estado estercol paria intocable a nivel mundial


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

esto es lo que llueve sobre los criminales de wagner en bakmut


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

Perdidas de material visualmente confirmados dia 10

Rusia pierde 56 ucrania 23 ratio de 1/2.5 ... las tragaderas del putincel medio son legendarias, mas aun las de @Expected que es viejo tragasables profesional, pero las cifras destruyen el relato de la factoria de ficcion del kremlin de carniceria ucraniana


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

ES PARTE DEL PLAN


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Decipher (11 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Rumania
> 
> 
> Un nuevo lote de T-90M ha llegado al frente.
> ...



Baia, ahora se han dado cuenta de que existen víctimas del comunismo. Me pregunto porqué no se habian dado cuenta antes y si se han dado cuenta ahora. Psicópatas dirigiendo a imbéciles.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ES PARTE DEL PLAN



Al menos 200 soldados rusos han sido heridos y llevados a hospitales mientras que otros son decretados muertos en la escena.

Ucrania atacó una base rusa en Melitopol: reportan al menos 200 soldados heridos - Infobae


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

tambien barracones ardiendo en crimea, la inteligencia ucraniana esta superando por completo a la rusa



Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Al menos 200 soldados rusos han sido heridos y llevados a hospitales mientras que otros son decretados muertos en la escena.
> 
> Ucrania atacó una base rusa en Melitopol: reportan al menos 200 soldados heridos - Infobae


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Ese es el disfraz de Irma Gresse pero con horribles zapatos baratos chinos de 10 dolares, Irma Gresse usaba botas de cuero de alta calidad es que ya ni para eso hay presupuesto por cierto tienen mejores armas que los movilizados
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...


----------



## España1 (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ok hablemos ahora de las victorias estrategicas de rusia
> _kiev-fail
> -golpe de estado contra zelensky-fail
> -cesion de territorios en capitulaciones-fail
> ...



Usted tiene prisa? Rusia no


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)

Todo impoluto 

. El Parlamento Europeo suspende a la vicepresidenta Eva Kaili por los presuntos sobornos de Qatar


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)

El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, denunció este sábado que las declaraciones de la excanciller de Alemania Angela Merkel, de que los Acuerdos de Minsk se firmaron para "darle tiempo a Ucrania", cambian radicalmente la imagen de los hechos y plantean la cuestión de la confianza. 

"Cambian dramáticamente las cosas en el sentido político. Esa es una señal clara para mí de que no debo confiar", afirmó Vucic, citado por medios locales, y agregó que esto sirve de lección para Serbia.


----------



## España1 (11 Dic 2022)

Jamás hay que fiarse de ningún presidente de nada. Ahí sólo se llega mintiendo y apuñalando


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

Esto tipos, notorios y reconocidos nazis con pedigrí, han ocupado puestos de mando en la OTAN
incluso hasta 1983 ¿Qué tal? Y todavía hay quienes se asombran de lo que pasa hoy en Europa.


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

*Nueva escalada en Kosovo y Metohija: Detenido un ex policía serbio en el puesto de control de Yarinje.*

*Los serbios locales de Rudar ya han empezado a levantar barricadas. No quieren permitir que el detenido 
sea trasladado a Pristina. Los serbios de Leposavić también bloquean las carreteras.








En el norte del Kosovo no reconocido se oyen explosiones y disparos.*
_*
Dos explosiones sonaron cerca de la ciudad de Kosovska-Mitrovets, disparos durante 15 minutos 
se registraron cerca de la ciudad de Zubin Potok. Así lo informó el periódico Vecherne Novosti.

UPD

Los serbios permanecen en las barricadas y no tienen intención de dispersarse

- A pesar del aguacero, los serbios bloquearon las carreteras en varios puntos del norte de Kosmet 
e instalaron tiendas de campaña. Se espera que por la mañana haya más gente en las barricadas.
*_
*- Aún se desconoce la suerte del serbio Dejan Pantic, detenido hoy. Según algunas informaciones, 
está retenido cerca del puesto de control de Yarinje, en una comisaría improvisada.*

@vestniksrb


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Dic 2022)

Visión clara y concisa....
"Nuestro *enemigo está atrincherado* < ... > en Europa, América del Norte, Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y varios otros *lugares que juraron lealtad a los nazis modernos*. Por lo tanto, estamos aumentando la producción de las armas de destrucción más poderosas. Incluidos aquellos basados en nuevos principios", dijo Medvedev. 
Медведев: враг окопался по всему миру, поэтому РФ наращивает производство мощного оружия (tass.ru)


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Dic 2022)

Menuda parrillada de cerdales se ha preparao en Melitopol, no?
Ya puede ir putin organizando otra movilización de carnaza que la anterior ya ha sido incinerada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2022)

*
Para cambiar el gobierno de Zelensky títere norteamericano y meter un gobierno pro ruso, necesitan otra guerra fratricida ¿ será que no tienen jueces corruptos en Ucrania ?*


Fue uno de esos sicarios metidos a jueces, el que dio el golpe de estado que permitió el asalto al poder por parte de Sánchez , los separatistas catalanes y los etarras para desalojar al gobierno de Rajoy, elegido democráticamente por una amplia mayoría de Españoles. Nada que ver con la asociación criminal de perdedores que está gobernando actualmente. Los comunistas tienen 4 millones de votos en un país de 50 millones de habitantes que además fueron captados de forma engañosa disfrazando su verdadera ideología con eufemismos podemitas. 


Ya quisieran en Cuba y Venezuela echar a los gobernantes socialistas , ladrones y criminales tan fácil como echaron a Rajoy.


El mayor problema de España con mucha diferencia después de los políticos criminales y traidores, son los jueces corruptos que en realidad son activistas y sicarios de los enemigos a los que han aupado a puestos de gran relevancia y de poder.

Como ejemplo el juez Garzón, que lo dejaron mangonear durante décadas manipulando la justicia para imponer ideología y resolver tramas políticas. 
¿ cuánto de comunista tenía Garzón siendo juez como demostró una vez que dejó su cargo aunque sigue moviendo hilos ?


En el 36 en vez de irse a su casa como Rajoy, el gobierno criminal que había asaltado el poder, robaron todo el oro y la plata del banco de España y montaron una guerra devastadora con la ayuda de Stalin que era el que movía los hilos.


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

*Creo que estamos presenciando el fin de los días de EEUU como el policía del mundo. *
_*El ejército USAno es una costosa fuerza expedicionaria. Despliegue de tropas y equipos 
en países extranjeros para hacer la guerra es un negocio costoso. No sólo en términos 
de vidas perdidas, sino de miles de millones de dólares que se queman en los campos
de batalla sin lograr resultados políticos significativos que refuerce la seguridad de EEUU.

Estamos asistiendo a una nueva fase de esta realidad en Ucrania. Las armas USAnas
en el campo de batalla del Donbás no cambian las reglas del juego. La guerra en Ucrania 
ha puesto de manifiesto la debilidad de la capacidad logística tanto de Estados Unidos 
como de los miembros de la OTAN. Hemos llegado a un punto en el que los contratistas 
de defensa de EEUU sólo pueden producir 20.000 proyectiles de artillería en un mes, 
mientras que Rusia dispara esa cantidad en un día y es capaz de seguir abasteciendo *_
*a sus tropas.*









The War in Ukraine Has Exposed the Weakness of the U.S. Military - A Son of the New American Revolution


I would love to take credit for the following words, but they belong to a new friend. A now retired journalist who had an exemplary career. He reached out to...




sonar21.com


----------



## Karma bueno (11 Dic 2022)

*Hungría se niega a entrenar tropas ucranianas*






Hungría no se alineará con otros estados de la UE y no proporcionará ningún entrenamiento a las fuerzas ucranianas durante el conflicto con Rusia, dijo Tamas Menczer, secretario de estado para relaciones bilaterales. Agregó que Budapest favorece una solución diplomática al conflicto.
“En algunos países europeos, los soldados ucranianos están [siendo] entrenados. No [estarán] en Hungría”, escribió Menczer en Facebook el lunes. “Le decimos que no a eso. Queremos avanzar hacia la paz, no hacia la guerra” , agregó.
La declaración se produjo después de que el primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, insistiera en que la UE debería «reevaluar» las sanciones impuestas a Rusia si el bloque quiere superar la continua crisis energética. Los funcionarios húngaros han dicho repetidamente en el pasado que Bruselas debería centrarse en lograr una solución diplomática al conflicto en lugar de ayudar militarmente a Kiev...










Hungría se niega a entrenar tropas ucranianas







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram

De acuerdo con el texto de la Ley de Autorización de Defensa Nacional para el año fiscal 2023, Estados Unidos planea adquirir las siguientes armas:

- 2.600 SCD arpón;
- 1.250 SCD de ataque naval;
- 3.850 PAC-3 MSE SAMS;
- 5.600 MANPADS FIM-92 Stinger;
- 28.300 APC de jabalina MGF-148;
- 5.100 misiles tierra-aire de mediano alcance AIM-120 AMRAAM;
- 5.100 LRBM AIM-9X de corto alcance;
- 950 LRASM de largo alcance y corto alcance;
- 3.100 misiles balísticos aerotransportados de corto alcance JASSM;
- 1.500 misiles multipropósito SM-6;
- 864.000 cartuchos XM1128, XM1113, M107 y M795 de 155 mm;
- 12.050 cartuchos Excalibur de 155 mm de alta precisión;
- 12.000 JAGM polivalentes;
- 700 lanzacohetes HIMARS;
- 1.700 misiles balísticos ATACMS;
- 106.000 misiles GMLRS de alta precisión.

El documento revela un énfasis en impulsar la producción de PTRC, MANPADS, municiones de artillería y misiles, así como sus versiones de alta precisión. Esto es consecuencia de la experiencia de las operaciones de combate en Ucrania, así como de la necesidad de reponer las armas ya suministradas a la AFU y prepararse para otras nuevas.

112viewsEkaterina, 08:00


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (11 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Para cambiar el gobierno de Zelensky títere norteamericano y meter un gobierno pro ruso, necesitan otra guerra fratricida ¿ será que no tienen jueces corruptos en Ucrania ?*
> 
> 
> Fue uno de esos sicarios metidos a jueces, el que dio el golpe de estado que permitió el asalto al poder por parte de Sánchez , los separatistas catalanes y los etarras para desalojar al gobierno de Rajoy, elegido democráticamente por una amplia mayoría de Españoles. Nada que ver con la asociación criminal de perdedores que está gobernando actualmente. Los comunistas tienen 4 millones de votos en un país de 50 millones de habitantes que además fueron captados de forma engañosa disfrazando su verdadera ideología con eufemismos podemitas.
> ...



Ha sido un auténtico displacer leerle, pero esta meando fuera del tiesto además de un discurso errado y opuesto al parecer de otras personas, pero en ningún caso propio del presente hilo.

Se le acabo el crédito por mi parte


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Azrael_II (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> 
> De acuerdo con el texto de la Ley de Autorización de Defensa Nacional para el año fiscal 2023, Estados Unidos planea adquirir las siguientes armas:
> 
> ...



1.Misiles anti buques
2. Misiles anti tanques y vehículos
3. Misiles anti aviones/helos/drones de bajo coste 
4.Misiles de precisión para destruir regimientos y fortificaciones .

EEUU se está armando de forma bestial de forma más o menos barata pero capaz de bloquear cualquier ejército del mundo. Y si le da un pequeño porcentaje a cualquier país puede hacer frente este a Rusia o incluso china

Es un rearme muy inteligente, si extravagancias

Por contra Rusia :

1. Esta adaptando/construyendo pequeñas patrulleras/fragatas
2. Esta fabricando y remodelando tanques
3. Adaptando aviones
4. Adaptando piezas de artillería


Salvo la creación de drones, Rusia está haciendo todo lo posible para ser aniquilada por cualquier país por pequeño que sea al que EEUU le proporcione un pequeñísimo porcentaje de su armamento

Esta haciendo lo contrario a lo que debería hacer por una doctrina militar de finales del siglo XIX y segunda guerra mundial.


Hemos visto que los tanques ya no sirven para nada en un escenario donde el enemigo tiene gratis miles de armas antitanques. Ningún tanque Ruso sirve actualmente solo como vehículo lento de transporte

Curiosamente la artillería sirve. Es lenta. Pesada, tediosa. Muy imprecisa , pero bien gestionada provoca bajas enemigas e impide avances

Los Helicópteros, con miles de manpads tampoco sirven, solo para atacar de lejos a baja altura con misiles de precisión. Acción muy arriesgada para su beneficio...

Los aviones ya ni sirven a no ser que tengan misiles de medio y largo alcance de precisión. 

Si no conociera la cabezonería rusa / tenacidad, que evidentemente tienen aspectos positivos diría que Rusia está gobernada por traidores.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)

31 tuits, largo pero es el resumen de los antecedentes


----------



## dabuti (11 Dic 2022)

PRESIDENTE SERBIO, SORPRENDIDO POR ENTREVISTA A MERKEL Y SU TRAICIÓN AL DONBÁS, DESCONFÍA AHORA DE LOS ACUERDOS SOBRE KOSOVO.

11 DEC, 03:06
*Merkel’s remarks on Minsk Accords cast events in Ukraine in new light — Serbian President*
We all witnessed the historically important statement by Angela Merkel, I am surprised, Aleksandar Vucic said






Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic
© AP Photo/Andreea Alexandru
BELGRADE, December 11. /TASS/. Ex-German Chancellor Angela Merkel’s statement on the Minsk Agreements is historic and changes the attitude to what has been happening in Ukraine since 2014, Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic said in his address to the nation on Saturday.
"We all witnessed the historically important statement by Angela Merkel, I am surprised. <...> For me, this idea is practically unfathomable but it is confirmed by what [former Ukrainian President] Pyotr Poroshenko said that they’d never intended to implement the Minsk Accords, this casts the situation in an absolutely new light. This does not change the fact who attacked whom but it does change the approach to what has been going on [in Ukraine] since 2014," the Serbian leader said adding that this seriously affects Serbia’s stance on Kosovo.
"This tells you about Serbia’s position and [Western] evil intentions. This statement by Merkel cardinally changes the situation in all senses, above all, in the political one, and for me it is a clear signal whom not to trust," Vucic stressed.
In an interview with the Zeit newspaper published on December 7, Merkel said that the Minsk Agreements were "an attempt to give time to Ukraine. It also used this time to become stronger as can be seen today. The Ukraine of 2014-2015 is not the modern Ukraine." According to the politician, "it was clear to everyone" that the conflict had stalled and the problem had not been resolved "yet this was precisely what gave Ukraine invaluable time." She expressed doubt that at that time NATO states would have been able to support Kiev to the extent that they do now.

On December 9, Russian Ambassador to Belgrade Alexander Botsan-Kharchenko said that the West was using the Brussels agreements on Kosovo to stall for time, like it did with the Minsk agreements, and it cares little about their implementation.
In accordance with the Brussels agreements on the normalization of relations between Belgrade and Pristina of April 19, 2013, the Community of Serb Municipalities, a self-governing body of Serbs living in the unrecognized republic, is to be established in Kosovo. Vucic has repeatedly stated that his country has fulfilled its part of the Brussels agreements, while the Kosovars only started to work out the charter for the Community of Serb Municipalities and then suspended the process.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

El Batallón Bratstvo de Dmytro Korchynsky


Parte 1: Componentes El pasado 21 de noviembre, The New York Times publicaba un artículo de Carlotta Gall sobre las actividades militares del Batallón Bratstvo, un nombre reconocible para quienes h…




slavyangrad.es











El Batallón Bratstvo de Dmytro Korchynsky


11/12/2022


*Parte 1: Componentes*

El pasado 21 de noviembre, _The New York Times_ publicaba un artículo de Carlotta Gall sobre las actividades militares del Batallón Bratstvo, un nombre reconocible para quienes han seguido al detalle la guerra en Donbass entre 2014 y 2022, pero que parece no ha llamado la atención de la periodista. Bratstvo remite directamente a la figura de Dmytro Korchynsky , un viejo conocido de la escena de la extrema derecha nacionalista ucraniana y que en estos años ha llamado a bombardear a la población civil de Donbass e incluso a construir campos de concentración para su población.

Según se señala en su página web, Dmytro Korchynsky crea este Batallón de voluntarios el 24 de febrero de 2022, justo después de la intervención militar rusa en Ucrania. En sus redes sociales, el nombre de la unidad aparece como “*Batallón Bratstvo de Dmytro Korchynsky*”, lo que remarca la dimensión personalista de la unidad religioso-militar.

En las primeras publicaciones del canal de Telegram del Batallón, abierto el día 22, puede verse a algunos de los principales protagonistas de la nueva unidad militar. El día 25, el propio Korchynsky aparece en un primer vídeo, flanqueado por dos miembros de su nueva organización. En él, el veterano provocador hace gala de un Totenkopf en el brazo izquierdo y anuncia el reclutamiento de voluntarios en Kiev para participar en la defensa de la región.

En otro vídeo del mismo día 25, algunos de los principales militantes del Batallón se presentan a cara descubierta, entre ellos Oleksiy Serediuk y Vitaly Chorny, dos de los militantes mencionados por Carlotta Gall en su artículo. La tercera, Vita (Zaveruja), otra vieja conocida de la escena violenta del nacionalismo ucraniano, también se incorpora en febrero a la nueva unidad.


_Oleksiy Serediuk a la izquierda y Vitaly Chorny a la derecha. Al fondo el emblema de Bratstvo._

Esta primera aproximación pretende aportar algunos datos para situar los orígenes del Batallón y la trayectoria de sus principales componentes. Le seguirá en los próximos días el análisis de la ideología del Batallón, su acción militar y la participación en la unidad de voluntarios procedentes de fuera de Ucrania.

*Dmytro Korchynsky y la movilización del nacionalismo radical*

Nacido el 22 de enero de 1964 en Kiev, Dmytro Korchynsky es la principal referencia del Batallón Bratstvo.

Una de las figuras más extravagantes, y al mismo tiempo fanáticas, de la ultraderecha ucraniana, Korchynsky se incorporó pronto a la militancia nacionalista y radical. Así, en el verano de 1990, se convirtió en uno de los fundadores de la Asamblea Interpartidaria de Ucrania, organización precursora la ultraderechista y nacionalista UNA-UNSO. Como miembro de esta organización paramilitar, estuvo presente en distintas guerras asociadas al proceso de disolución de la URSS. Se puede situar su presencia en 1992 en Transnistria, donde el nacionalismo ucraniano se encontraba esta vez en el mismo bando que Rusia, y en 1993 en Abjasia, en este caso del lado de Georgia. También apoyó directamente a los rebeldes en Chechenia. En 1997 fue expulsado de la organización.

Korchynsky se integró posteriormente en el mundo de la comunicación y la creación artística. Presentó programas en la televisión ucraniana y publicó varios libros, antes de fundar la organización política Bratstvo (Hermandad), antecedente del actual Batallón. Korchynsky intentó participar en diferentes elecciones, aunque sin éxito, algo que trató de racionalizar en términos de su posicionamiento antisistema, incluido en relación con el nacionalismo ucraniano que representan personajes como Yuschenko.

En el contexto de su grupo marginal y elitista, Korchynsky era la principal referencia de Bratstvo, una organización de dimensión política, pero también religiosa. Bratstvo actuó de hecho como paraguas en el que se ampara la organización fundamentalista cristiana _Сотні Ісуса Христа_ (Las Centurias de Jesucristo o Las Centurias de Soldados de Cristo), muy presente en las acciones de Maidán.

El líder de Las Centurias de Soldados de Cristo, Dmytro Linko se integró en Bratstvo en torno a 2005, liderando la organización en Odessa. Un rasgo común de los miembros de su grupo habría sido la formación en instituciones educativas dirigidas por jesuitas. Es llamativo comprobar en cualquier caso que, fuera de la región de Kiev, el actual Batallón Bratstvo sólo parece disponer de estructuras de reclutamiento y combate en Odessa.

Otro rasgo relevante en el periodo pre-Maidán del grupo de Korchynsky era su conexión con grupos juveniles radicales, como los Patriotas de Ucrania de Andriy Biletsky, con los que desarrolló actos pronacionalistas conjuntos. Por ejemplo, el 18 de octubre de 2008, los grupos de Korchynsky y Biletsky organizaron una marcha alternativa en honor a la UPA que terminó con el intento de superar un cordón policial.

En una entrevista publicada en 2011 por glavcom.ua, donde quedaba reflejada la marginalidad política de Bratstvo hasta esa fecha, Korchynsky insistía precisamente en las relaciones políticas que esta organización mantenía “_con todos los grupos juveniles más o menos contrarios al sistema, por ejemplo, con los Patriotas de Ucrania, algunos grupos autónomos_”. La provocación contra el sistema, incluida en su versión nacionalista mayoritaria, para lo que Korchynsky no dudaría ocasionalmente en acercarse a la oposición prorrusa, siempre le facilitó esa conexión.



*La revolución de Maidán y los hechos asociados*
Korchynsky tuvo un papel relevante entre 2013 y 2015, en el periodo marcado por Maidán y el inicio de la guerra ucraniana en Donbass. El líder de Bratstvo fue uno de los primeros en contribuir a incendiar la situación, en particular durante la organización de los disturbios del 1 de diciembre de 2013. Ese día, un grupo de miembros de Bratstvo trató de entrar a la fuerza en el edificio presidencial, empleando cócteles molotov contra la policía e incluso un bulldozer para derribar las vallas. A esa fecha se refieren los actuales militantes del grupo como el Día del Provocador, la fecha en la que sitúan el verdadero inicio de la _Revolución de Maidán_.

Según algunas fuentes, militantes vinculados a Bratstvo estuvieron presentes durante los ataques del 2014 en Odessa. Respecto a estos sucesos, Korchynsky señalaría con posterioridad que los ucranianos no deben usar el término tragedia para definir el incendio y el asesinato de docenas personas en la Casa de los Sindicatos el 2 de mayo de 2014. “_Es mejor dejar de llamarlo tragedia. Porque lo que se hizo fue una victoria de Ucrania y merece respeto y veneración_”.

**

*La guerra del Donbass, los Batallones punitivos y el Partido Radical de Lyashko*

El papel de Korchynsky y de sus apoyos resulta igualmente relevante durante la fase inicial de la guerra del Donbass, en particular en lo relativo a la creación de los Batallones punitivos que participan en ella.

Dadas sus relaciones con las estructuras políticas vinculadas al movimiento en la fase anterior a Maidán, Korchynsky tuvo un papel importante en los primeros pasos de la constitución y puesta en marcha del Batallón Azov. En un artículo de Anton Geraschenko de 2016 para _Ukrainska Pravda_, queda clara su relevancia en la oficialización del grupo paramilitar de los Hombres de Negro, el futuro Azov, en los primeros meses post-Maidán. Según su relato, Korchynsky participó, junto a Andriy Biletsky e Igor Mosiychuk, en la reunión del 6 de abril de 2014 con Arsen Avakov en la que se avanzó en la estructuración del grupo.

Además de los grupos vinculados al Praviy Sektor y a los Patriotas de Ucrania, Bratstvo también aportó inicialmente militantes al primer Azov a través del fundamentalista Batallón ortodoxo Santa María. Constituido en septiembre de 2014 por Decreto del ministerio de Avakov como primera unidad de voluntarios cristianos formada para actuar en la batalla de Donbass, esta unidad comenzó su participación en la zona _ATO_ como parte del Batallón Azov.

Hay referencias a esa participación tanto en lo relativo al grupo de Santa María en Kiev, con Serediuk a la cabeza, como al grupo de Soldados de Cristo de Linko. En torno a julio de 2014, este grupo participa en los combates en las cercanías de Mariupol. Según Linko, “_comando nuestro grupo en Azov, mientras Korchynsky está en Kiev trabajando en el lado político de la Hermandad_”.

En un artículo de junio de 2015 en depo.ua, Anton Gerashchenko, asesor del ministro Arsen Avakov y a día de hoy una figura importante en el Ministerio del Interior, afirmaba que la preparación y ejecución del asalto a Mariupol por Azov contó con el asesoramiento de Korchynsky. Según el entonces colaborador de Avakov, “_Uno de los asesores de los «azovitas» … fue Dmytro Korchynsky, quien compartió con los reclutas su experiencia de la guerra en Transnistria, Abjasia y Chechenia_”.

Sin embargo, los conflictos internos en Azov llevaron a una ruptura en agosto de 2014, periodo en el que se les sitúa en los combates de Donbass dentro del Batallón Shajtyorsk (antecedente del batallón Tornado, tan violento que incluso la amnistía _ad hoc_ preparada por Poroshenko para los veteranos de _ATO_ les fue negada y sus líderes fueron encarcelados hasta 2022, cuando fueron excarcelados para ser enviados al frente). Ese mes, en las proximidades de Gorlovka, se registra de hecho la caída de una compañía de Las Centurias de Jesucristo, constituida a partir del grupo Bratstvo e incluida en Shajtyorsk.

Según el líder de esta unidad militar, Ruslan Onischenko-Albamaz, comandante del batallón Tornado, condenado por los tribunales ucranianos por los gravísimos abusos cometidos contra la población civil de Donbass, a petición personal de Avakov, integró a 25 personas dirigidas por Korchynsky y les entregó armas. La relación tampoco terminó bien en este caso, con acusaciones por parte de Onischenko de consumo de opiáceos por parte de los miembros de Bratstvo (según él, Korchynsky respondió que no puede haber guerra sin drogas) y de que sus dirigentes “_promovían el traslado de heridos_” en sus jeeps, a pesar de que había ambulancias gratuitas.

Puede también mencionarse la vinculación en el periodo post-Maidán de Bratstvo con la organización neofascista radical, РЕВАНШ (Revancha). De cara a la movilización en Donbass, Revancha empieza a reclutar voluntarios a partir de agosto de 2014. En septiembre presentan a sus primeros guerrilleros, saludando al estilo fascista. El líder de Revancha era Bogdan Jodakovsky, que antes había pertenecido al partido Bratstvo de Dmytro Korchynsky .

Hay indicios por entonces de la presencia de estos voluntarios en distintos Batallones, entre ellos el Shajtyorsk y el Santa María.

En términos políticos, la vinculación de Korchynsky con el mundo del Partido Radical es evidente durante todo el periodo. Igor Mosiychuk, Dmytro Linko y Oxana Korchynskaya, esposa de Korchynsky, formaron todos ellos parte de la Rada ucraniana, elegidos en las listas del Partido Radical de Oleh Lyashko. Este partido ultranacionalista, integrado por personajes de claro corte nazi o fascista, formó parte de coalición gubernamental de Yatseniuk (a cuyo Frente Popular quedó adscrito el ya mencionado Geraschenko).

Miembros de los futuros batallones punitivos asociados a Bratstvo formaron inicialmente parte del Batallón de Lyashko que el Partido Radical utilizaba para la organización de sus actos electorales.

*El periodo posterior a los acuerdos de Minsk*
En la fase posterior a los acuerdos de Minsk, que suponen una paralización de la fase de guerra abierta, la presencia de Korchynsky se difumina ligeramente, aunque su figura se relaciona con distintos acontecimientos relevantes.

Uno de ellos se vincula con el final del grupo Revancha. Tras el intento de asalto al Parlamento en 2015, el grupo quedó en la práctica desarticulado. En 2016 aparece, sin embargo, la organización conservadora “Tradición y Orden”, de la que hablaba en un artículo de 2018 Ukraina.ru para subrayar los rasgos de continuidad respecto a Revancha. La nueva organización acentuaba sin embargo la dimensión civil del movimiento, por lo que Jodakovsky sustituyó el uniforme por el traje, aunque al mismo tiempo seguía contando con unas tropas de choque de uniforme para las acciones de confrontación.

El objetivo del grupo era construir un estado fuerte e independiente basado en el patriotismo, la economía de mercado y los valores cristianos, con ataques a figuras prorrusas, militantes LGTBI, etc. En un determinado periodo, Tradición y Orden apareció en numerosas manifestaciones en Kiev y en la marcha en defensa de los valores tradicionales que se realizó el 2 de junio de 2018, entonaron cánticos como “r_ecuerda, extraño, esto es ucraniano_”, que repitieron el 9 de junio en el pogromo contra los comerciantes de origen caucásico en el mercado junto a la estación de metro Akademicheskaya.

En torno a Tradición y Orden confluyeron distintos actores, entre los que cabe situar a Dmytro Korchynsky pero también a uno de los principales representantes de la Iglesia ortodoxa de Ucrania, Yaroslav Kulyk. La participación en estos movimientos cristiano-fundamentalistas, incluidos los de Ecclesia, fue analizada en detalle en un artículo de Bellingcat de 2019. La presencia del firmamento Bratstvo aparece con claridad, incluida la incorporación al mismo de Vita Zaveruja, procedente de los ambientes neonazis más radicales del periodo 2014-2015.

En el periodo analizado, la actuación de Korchynsky y de aliados, también se observa en actos de provocación y acoso a los medios de comunicación “prorrusos” o contra aquella parte de la iglesia ortodoxa que todavía no ha dado el paso de ruptura definitiva con el patriarcado de Moscú. Se le sitúa así por ejemplo, junto a Ilyia Kiva, en el sitio, bloqueo e intento de quema en 2016 del edificio de la televisión Inter, acusada de “prorrusa”. En marzo de 2019 acciones similares se repiten, en este caso contra el canal ZIK TV.

Sería larga la lista de actos violentos en los que participan los miembros directa o indirectamente vinculados en este periodo a la organización Bratstvo.

.../...


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

.../...


**
_Foto de Vita Zaveruja en una concentración del Batallón Bratstvo. Publicada en Facebook por Andriy Kotlyarchuk el 26 de julio_

*Las otras referencias principales del Batallón Bratstvo*
Además de Dmytro Korchynsky, Oleksiy Serediuk, Vitaly Chorny y Vita Zaveruja constituyen las figuras principales del Batallón Bratstvo. Aunque con trayectoria previa en el movimiento nacionalista, y participación en los proyectos artísticos o periodísticos de Korchynsky, los aspectos comunes son la participación en las acciones vinculadas al golpe de Maidán y la participación en los Batallones punitivos que son enviados en 2014-2015 a la guerra del Donbass.

Un artículo de Al Jazeera de 2015 centra su atención en Serediuk y Chorny, los dos principales militantes del Batallón Santa María, el ala militar de Bratstvo en ese periodo.

Dentro del Batallón, Chorny -un biólogo molecular que también pasó por un seminario teológico- ejercía de líder ideológico. Durante la entrevista, Chorny afirmó que el batallón es el equivalente cristiano a los talibanes, y sus combatientes guerreros sagrados. Aunque señala no apoyar ciertas tácticas talibanes, como los atentados suicidas, los ataques contra civiles y la falta de tolerancia religiosa, admira la forma en que, a través de la total devoción de los combatientes a su religión, el grupo ha podido enfrentarse a enemigos poderosos y luchar continuamente a pesar de encontrarse con menor número de efectivos y de recursos. Según Chorny, «_la principal cosa que admiramos de los talibanes es su fe constante en Dios. Se encontraron con terribles condiciones y la guerra y aun así continuaron su lucha y tuvieron éxito. La fe es mucho más fuerte para luchar que las ideas políticas_”. La fe es más importante que el número de voluntarios.

Por su parte, Oleksiy Serediuk, _Alex_ o _Borgese_, es uno de los militantes con mayor trayectoria en Bratstvo, con más más de veinte años vinculado a la organización. Él es quien asume el papel de comandante militar. El batallón de Santa María no solo tiene la misma fuerza de fe que los talibanes, afirmó en la entrevista con _Al Jazeera_, sino que ilustra que el cristianismo en el que cree puede contener violencia: su religión no consiste solo en la cruz, sino también en la espada.

Según Serediuk, el Batallón, disuelto en 2016, llegó a dirigir a unos 150 hombres, más otros 50 voluntarios ocasionales. Más de la mitad de los combatientes, durante el periodo bélico, no llegaron a estar registrados por el gobierno. Una posición que, como ocurre en la actualidad con el nuevo Batallón Bratstvo, cuadra con sus prácticas, en las que se trata de aprovechar los medios del gobierno ucraniano, pero también los procesos de recaudación externos y la propia recuperación de material sobre el terreno, recuperado de los combatientes enemigos.

Serediuk luchó originalmente en el Donbass junto al Batallón Azov y estuvo presente en Ilovaisk, batalla en la que perdió un dedo. Según su relato, no abandonó Azov debido a sus conexiones neonazis, dado que la ideología de extrema derecha no le molesta. Lo importante, para él, era estar rodeado de luchadores que no son celosos en sus convicciones religiosas. “_Dejé Azov porque estaba lleno de paganos. A los cristianos comprometidos en Azov no se les permitía detenerse a orar durante el día. Necesitaba una unidad de cristianos, una unidad muy unida de guerreros cristianos comprometidos. Cuando dos de tres cristianos se reúnen, tienen a Dios con ellos, y está garantizado que la victoria esté con nosotros_”.

Como ya se ha comentado, la referencia religiosa fundamentalista también caracteriza en estos momentos a Vita Zaveruja, con una nítida trayectoria neonazi previa. El 20 de abril, en las redes sociales de Bratstvo, señala en este sentido: “_Me preguntaron por qué estaba en los puestos sin chaleco antibalas y sin casco. No necesito armadura porque llevo una cruz y voy a la iglesia_”. Con fines propagandísticos o no, en prácticamente todas las imágenes de la guerra transmitidas por Bratstvo, la “civil” Vita Zaveruja se ve rodeada por soldados uniformados, armados, con casco y chaleco antibalas. Y, como Bratstvo, combina la fe religiosa con la devoción por las armas y la guerra: “_En cuanto a las armas, me gustan varios lanzagranadas, especialmente el RPG-7, es un clásico_”, señala. “_La guerra es mi estilo de vida_”.

En la fase inicial de la guerra, tras el golpe de Maidán, Zaveruja también participó en los batallones punitivos, en todo caso en Aidar y quizás -al menos según Bratstvo- en Azov. En un mensaje de Bratstvo de 20 de mayo de 2022 se la presenta como “_conocida activista de Bratstvo … El carácter de acero y la falta de miedo hacen de la chica una leyenda_”. «_Viajé con la Bratstvo incluso antes de la guerra, pero por ciertas razones en 2014 me uní a las filas de Aidar. Pero ahora estoy aquí y soy parte de la Bratstvo. ¡Esta es mi familia!_«, afirma.

Como en el caso de Serediuk, también se sitúa a Zaveruja en los momentos previos a la guerra de 2022 en acciones violentas tanto en el frente como en la retaguardia. Desde las colinas cercanas, Zaveruja, que quiso registrar el momento en vídeo, disparó con lanzagranadas contra la localidad de Shirokino sin que mediara provocación alguna y sin más intención que grabar un vídeo con su ataque. Unos meses después, fue detenida por la policía ucraniana por participar en un atraco a una gasolinera, incidente en el que murieron dos policías. Meses antes, la fotogénica Zaveruja había sido fotografiada en un reportaje sobre las mujeres de la guerra para la edición francesa de la revista _Elle_.

Como también ocurre con Korchynsky, todos los principales protagonistas del actual Batallón Bratstvo se presentan a sí mismos como artistas, aventureros, escritores, periodistas… Y en gran medida actúan como tal, usando para ello -cuando pueden hacerlo- a la prensa extranjera necesitada de sus informaciones. Es llamativo, de hecho, que periodistas como Carlotta Gall hayan usado en distintas ocasiones a Serediuk, Chorny o Zaveruja no sólo como informantes sino como protagonistas destacados de la guerra.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Desde por la mañana se han producido serios combates en la zona del barranco de Zhuravka (este es ahora el principal punto de batalla en el frente norte de Kremenna-Makeyevka). El tiempo se ha despejado, permitiendo a los drones trabajar y nuestras tropas y los Khokhlys han iniciado un contraataque.
La artillería está muy activa, los MLRS lanzan paquete tras paquete a intervalos bastante cortos.

Los khohol decidieron intentar desalojarnos de las posiciones que les habíamos arrebatado durante varios días de ofensiva. Reunimos un pelotón de tanques, vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas e infantería y nos preparamos para atacar, pero recibimos fuego de artillería y nos retiramos detrás del terreno. En este momento las AFU se están reagrupando y trabajando con artillería propia desde detrás de las alturas cerca de Makiivka. Hubo informes de la aviación enemiga, pero no fueron confirmados.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona de la RSS durante la noche del 10 al 11 de diciembre de 2022

▪ En la región de Sumy, las tropas y la artillería rusas atacaron objetivos en Vintorovka y Mohrytsa.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon acumulaciones de efectivos de las AFU en Strelechya, Zelenoye, Staritsa, Chugunovka, Varvarovka y Chernyakove.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Dvurechne, Peschane, Krakhmalne, Berestove, Terny, Novogorovka y Makiivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Verkhnekamensk, Veseloye, Bilohorivka, Soledar, Bajmut, Bajmut (Artemivsk) y Bila Hora.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, la artillería rusa atacó instalaciones de las AFU en Avdiivka y en las afueras de Marinka.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a bombardear Donetsk, Yasynuvata, Kashtanovka y Panteleymonovka.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Ugledar, Bolshaya Novoselka, Neskuchnoye y Prechistivka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las fuerzas rusas atacaron posiciones y concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Orekhove, Hulaypil, Malaya Tokmachka, Zaliznychny y Novoandreyevka, así como en Nikopol, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra instalaciones de las AFU en Kherson.

Las formaciones ucranianas, a su vez, bombardearon Kajovka.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

*Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
Situación a 10 de diciembre de 2022*

Con el anuncio del presidente de la autoproclamada república de Kosovo, Vjosa Osmani, sobre el posible aplazamiento de las elecciones anticipadas en el norte de Kosovo y Metohija, la situación en la provincia no ha hecho más que agravarse.

En la noche del 10 de diciembre, los serbokosovares empezaron a levantar barricadas en la zona de Rudare. Los habitantes de la provincia no tienen intención de abandonarlas en toda la noche.

▪ La policía de Kosovo bloqueó el paso fronterizo de Jarinje para entrar y salir de la zona. La provocación de las fuerzas de seguridad de Kosovo provocó un atasco en el puesto de control.

▪ Según los medios locales, se oyeron dos explosiones en la zona de Kosovska Mitrovica, seguidas de un pequeño tiroteo. La policía de Kosovo confirmó los disparos.

▪ También se oyeron explosiones de granadas aturdidoras en Zvecan.

❗ En respuesta a la situación, Aleksandar Vucic pronunció un discurso a la nación.

Según él, este año se ha registrado un número récord de ataques de albanokosovares contra la población serbia de la provincia. Para protegerla, Serbia exigirá a la KFOR que acuerde el regreso a Kosovo de las estructuras serbias encargadas de hacer cumplir la ley.

Por el momento, los medios de comunicación locales difunden mucha información para aumentar la tensión, por lo que es difícil hacer predicciones precisas sobre la evolución de la situación. Sin embargo, se trata de la escalada más grave del conflicto de Kosovo desde el pasado otoño.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (11 Dic 2022)

Que se fijen en como estan maniobrando Perro-Antonio o el partido Demócrata y que espabilen... ese es el "new normal" de la política occidental, interna e internacionalmente.

Durante la 1a Guerra Fria ambos bandos estaban bastante mas espabilados, hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Los medios de comunicación estadounidenses afirman que, según fuentes del gobierno estadounidense:

1. Irán suministrará a Rusia un gran número de misiles balísticos diferentes.
2. Irán entregará 6.000 drones diferentes a Rusia.
3. Irán ayudará a establecer una planta de fabricación de aviones no tripulados en Tatarstán.
4. Rusia venderá a Irán cazas Su-35.

Rusia e Irán no han confirmado oficialmente esta información.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso asalta posiciones de las AFU en Donbás e inflige fuego a las AFU cerca de Kremenna y Svatove - noticia principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Novoselovskoye, Andreevka, Chervonopopovka, Zhytlovka, Serebryanske y Belogorovka en la LPR y Verkhnekamenske, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Podgorodne y Artemovsk en la DPR.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk y Limansk, los ocupantes dispararon contra Zapadnoye, Kyslovka, Tabayivka, Peschanoye, Krakhmalne, Berestov en la región de Kharkiv; Terny en la DPR y Stelmakhivka, Novoyehorivka, Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Nevske y Dibrova en la LNR.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas efectuaron tres ataques con misiles y 17 ataques aéreos y realizaron más de 60 ataques con lanzacohetes.
▪ Persiste la amenaza de ataques con misiles contra instalaciones del sistema energético e infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

El jefe de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea, Josep Borrell, está preocupado por la estrecha cooperación de los presidentes de Rusia y Turquía debido a la posible neutralización de las sanciones de Occidente.

Así lo informó el portal alemán de noticias T-online En una carta al Parlamento Europeo, Borrell señaló que la postura de Ankara sobre las sanciones antirrusas, a las que no ha estado dispuesta a sumarse desde el inicio del REUE, era muy preocupante. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Dmitri Medvédev: Rusia aumenta la producción de sus armas más potentes, incluidas las basadas en nuevos principios físicos 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kraker (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no me digais que en los abrevaderos del kremlin aun no os habeis enterado que ucrania ataco con un artefacto historico STEAMPUNK una base de bombarderos estrategicos, donde rusia almacena 1000 cabezas nucleares corroidas. Hajajaja sencillamente el imperio del butano se quedaria sin flota aerea a nada que la OTAN entrege F-16. Segun el palanganato la OTAN esta con todo en ucrania, ergo deberia entregarselos verdad?



Si no les han entregado F-16 es para que no se demuestre que los sistemas antiereos rusos se los cargarían en un momento, mira lo que ha pasado con los drones turcos. 

Lo único k les cuesta trabajo son los famosos himans, o como se escriba, porque tienen un rango muy amplio de disparo y no hay sistemas antiereos que cubra tal rango


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ha sido un auténtico displacer leerle, pero esta meando fuera del tiesto además de un discurso errado y opuesto al parecer de otras personas, pero en ningún caso propio del presente hilo.
> 
> Se le acabo el crédito por mi parte





Que no te guste la realidad no la cambia.

¿ Acaso he dicho alguna mentira?

Los criminales no solo pretenden cambiar la historia con leyes estrafalarias, también reinterpretar el presente a conveniencia.

Si no te ha quedado claro con toda la trama del coronavirus el nivel de corrupción sistemico , no sé que más puede pasar.

Esta guerra impostada es la segunda parte de ese plan supranacional para arruinar Europa. El gran reseteo dirigido por nuestros enemigos para los que trabajan los políticos que nos someten.

No será por las veces que describí exactamente lo que está pasando.










El padre de la vicepresidenta de la Eurocámara, la socialista Eva Kaili, detenido mientras huía con bolsas de dinero


Los cinco detenidos por la trama de sobornos de Qatar en el Parlamento Europeo prestan declaración ante el juez, que mañana decidirá si presenta cargos contra ellos La esposa e hija de un exeurodiputado italiano fueron detenidas el viernes en Bérgamo en paralelo a la macroredada de Bruselas




www.google.es





lo dije bien claro el 1 de agosto




__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


Y esto a que viene? He comparao yo Suiza con Honduras? Solo me descojonaba un poco de vuestra peculiar forma de catalogar a los gobiernos: si se pagan impuestos, ladrones socialcomunistas .... meparto: meparto: Que sepas que en la URSS no había prácticamente impuestos, por ejemplo. La...




www.burbuja.info





y el 22 de Mayo





__





Guerra en Ucrania XVII


El Ejercito del Basileos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kraker (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> tambien barracones ardiendo en crimea, la inteligencia ucraniana esta superando por completo a la rusa



cambia ucraniana por OTAN


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Usted tiene prisa? Rusia no



Los civiles que mueren en Donestk bombardeados por los nazis si que la tienen, si usted estuviera allí y no sentado ante un teclado ya veríamos si tiene prisa o no, la cúpula del Kremlin Tampoco, no le llueven las bombas.
Empatía CERO.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (11 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Sin negar que tenga razón el 80% son carne de telediario. Una semana de telediario diciendo que lo más de lo más es morir por España y hasta los lazis contestan que si
> Esas encuestas no valen nada
> 
> Si usa decide hasta el último español pues todos a la picadora



Bueno, para bien o para mal, la chavalería ya no ve los telediarios. Ni nada de la tele en abierto, en realidad. Eso de ver "lo que echan" plagado de anuncios es más viejuno que hablar por teléfono o votar en eurovisión. Del clan y la boing cuando son pezqueñines pasan directamente el tiktok.

También se puede manipular en interné, claro, pero escuchando a los fleischmancitos cuando dicen "no seas huevón, güey" creo que tendrían que sobornar a los yutubers mejicanos... 

Por otra parte, las encuestas no son para nada de fiar (ni esa ni ninguna otra). Yo hago encuestas y, dependiendo de cómo esté de humor, la relleno a boleo sin leer las preguntas o me dedico a poner las burradas más gordas. De hecho, para empezar, se supone que soy una chica de 24 años que alterna su voto entre podemos y vox.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> 1.Misiles anti buques
> 2. Misiles anti tanques y vehículos
> 3. Misiles anti aviones/helos/drones de bajo coste
> 4.Misiles de precisión para destruir regimientos y fortificaciones .
> ...



Cada vez lo tengo más claro.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Alguna vez tenían que alcanzar un objetivo militar, seguramente por equivocación.




A tomar por saco...



... Y a disfrutar de lo invadido.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Es increíble.


❗ Ya no es noticia que Donetsk está siendo bombardeado. Puedes escribir así "los proyectiles están cayendo por toda la ciudad como de costumbre" y será verdad.

¡La gente muere todos los días! ¡Es un infierno en Donetsk! Y nadie se mueve siquiera para detener este horror. En la vanguardia, como lucharon los muchachos del 1er AK, continúan luchando. Al mismo tiempo, hay un problema constante con el BC y la provisión en general.

Es simplemente absurdo...

"Reportero Rudenko V"


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

#AGS_Resumen

12.16 - Los distritos de Kuibyshevsky y Kyiv de Donetsk están en peligro. El bombardeo continúa. Nosotros contestamos.

12.15 - ⚡VFU hirió a 2 mujeres en el distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk. Los combatientes ucranianos atacaron el distrito de Petrovsky de la ciudad con artillería de la OTAN con un calibre de 155 mm. Dos civiles resultaron heridos.

12.06 - Militar Ⓩ Donetsk:
⚡ 11:50 - Ciudades traseras - Los vertederos están funcionando.
⚡ 12:04 - Distrito de Kuibyshevsky - Continúa el bombardeo. Las llegadas se informan en el área 1 del sitio / Grabarei. Ten cuidado.

12 de marzo - ⚠ Se registraron bombardeos desde el costado de la VFU en las siguientes direcciones:
▶11:45 - N.P. Orlovka - n.p. Yasinovataya: disparó 6 proyectiles de calibre 152 mm;
▶11:55 - N.P. Netaylovo - Donetsk (distrito de Kuibyshevsky): se dispararon 3 proyectiles de calibre 155 mm.
▶10:00 - s.n.p. Krasnogorovka - Donetsk (distrito de Petrovsky): se dispararon 3 proyectiles de calibre 155 mm.

12.00 - Militar Ⓩ Donetsk:
⚡ 11:37 - Nuestros amigos ✈✈ y están nuevamente en el cielo sobre la DPR.
⚡ 11:50 - Ciudades traseras - Los vertederos están funcionando.
⚡ 11:58 - distrito de Kuibyshevsky - se informan las llegadas.

11.54 - ⚠ Arreglado bombardeo desde la VFU en dirección:
▶11:20 - N.P. Dzerzhinsk - n.p. Gorlovka (distrito de Nikitovsky): se dispararon 5 proyectiles de calibre 152 mm.

11.53 - Resumen de mensajes de suscriptores de 08.00 a 11.53:
⚡08.35 - Distrito Voroshilovsky de Donetsk, calle Artema, 86 - debajo de la casa hay un cráter de una explosión de granizo.
⚡Donetsk, distrito de Petrovsky DSK - llegada al territorio del jardín de infancia, las ventanas se cayeron.
⚡08.39 - Llegadas al distrito de Kuibyshevsky de Donetsk con un silbido.
⚡08.52 - Distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk desde las 08:45, ya 3+.
⚡09.22 - Gorlovka, noroeste - en los últimos 5 minutos ya 3 claros +. Trabajos secundarios menos Dzerzhinsky. Llegadas a la zona aproximada de Kurganka-Izotovo. AGS. Sonidos de andanadas se escuchan desde el oeste. Y antes del + puede escuchar las salidas, unos 6 segundos entre la salida y el +. Durante mucho tiempo solitario intermitentemente +.
⚡09.45 - La defensa aérea trabajó en el cielo de la RPD en las ciudades de retaguardia.
⚡09.55 - Yasinovataya bajo el fuego de Grad MLRS de VFU. Toda la ciudad oye granizo como sobre olas, no se sabe dónde cae.
⚡10.00 - Dirección suroeste de Gorlovka. Significativamente llegaron 3 juegos de artillería de cohetes. Actividad de Avdiivka.
⚡10.53 - Aviación en el cielo de la RPD - 4 ✈✈✈✈.
⚡11.50 - En el cielo de la RPD .

11.40 - Militar Ⓩ Donetsk:
⚡ 11:15 - Donetsk, Makeevka - nuestro
⚡ 11:16 - Distritos de Kirovsky y Kuibyshevsky bajo bombardeo nazi
⚡ 11:23 - Donetsk, Makiivka - envió un lote de ✏✏ eneldo
⚡ 11:27 - Nuestros amigos están nuevamente en el cielo sobre la RPD ✈✈
⚡ 11:37 - En el cielo sobre la DPR nuevamente nuestros amigos ✈✈ y 

11.30 - ⚠ Bombardeos desde las AFU en las siguientes direcciones:
▶11:00 - s.n.p. Orlovka - n.p. Makeevka (distrito de Chervonogvardeisky): se dispararon 3 proyectiles de calibre 155 mm;
▶11:10 - N.P. Netailovo - Donetsk (región de Kiev): se dispararon 5 proyectiles de calibre 155 mm.
▶11:15 - N.P. Netaylovo - Donetsk (distritos de Kuibyshevsky y Kirovsky): se dispararon 3 proyectiles de calibre 155 mm.
▶11:20 - N.P. Leninskoye - n.p. Gorlovka (distrito de Nikitovsky): disparó 5 minas con un calibre de 120 mm;
▶11:20 - N.P. Netaylovo - Donetsk (distrito de Kuibyshevsky): se dispararon 3 proyectiles de calibre 155 mm.

28.11 - ✈✈✈ vuelve a estar en el cielo de la RPD.

11.25 - Oeste, noroeste de Gorlovka - Se informan las llegadas.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

En estos momentos los nazis vuelven a bombardear el centro de Donestk.

Donde esta la aviación rusa?


----------



## Yomateix (11 Dic 2022)

Para esto sirven los Himars, es curioso que atacar hoteles es malo o bueno dependiendo de quien lo realice, estas muertes parecen no importar en Occidente.....o se atribuirán a los Rusos aunque los ataques sean de Ucrania y con los Himars de EEUU.

*Ucrania ataca estratégica ciudad de Melitopol *

Dos personas murieron y otras diez resultaron heridas producto de un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con misiles HIMARS contra un complejo hotelero en las afueras de Melitopol, en la región sureña de Zaporiyia, según informó el gobernador impuesto por Rusia, Yevgueni Balitski.


----------



## Ramonmo (11 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> 1.Misiles anti buques
> 2. Misiles anti tanques y vehículos
> 3. Misiles anti aviones/helos/drones de bajo coste
> 4.Misiles de precisión para destruir regimientos y fortificaciones .
> ...



Yo lo veo quizá de forma diferente: esas armas con la que EEUU van a hacerse son de tipo DEFENSIVO. A mí me parece muy llamativo que la estrategia estadounidense vaya a ser ahora preparar a su ejército para repeler un ataque de otra potencia, cuando de toda la vida los americanos han tenido una estrategia ofensiva, de hacer hincapié en la capacidad de proyectar su fuerza en cualquier país del mundo. Las posibilidades que se me ocurren al respecto son dos:

1. Se trata simplemente de volver a llenar los arsenales de todo el material que están enviando a Ucrania.

2. Se trata de un auténtico cambio de estrategia, en la que las fuerzas convencionales van a tener un enfoque defensivo y se va a confiar el ataque a la fuerza nuclear, podemos suponer que empleada de manera táctica y mediante armas guiadas de precisión.

Yo me inclino claramente por la 1. La 2 es posible si piensan que lo que están haciendo en Ucrania (librar guerras convencionales mediante países títere) van a poder hacerlo también en otros casos (¿Taiwan?). Pero eso no creo que sea siempre posible, y además siempre está el riesgo de escalada. Además está el tema de los nuevos proyectos estrella como el F-35 o el bombardero B-21, que son armas de ataque pensadas para la interdicción.

La estrategia rusa (según el resumen que haces de sus nuevos desarrollos) la veo equilibrada entre ataque y defensa. Por ejemplo: para los rusos los tanques siempre han sido un arma ofensiva, y esas fragatas y patrulleras que dices no creo que estén diseñadas para operaciones lejos del propio suelo, siendo defensivas por tanto.

Saludos.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Dic 2022)

*El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania asegura que Berlín ha prometido nuevas entregas de armas*


El embajador de Ucrania en Alemania asegura que Berlín ha prometido nuevas entregas de armas

"Se nos ha asegurado en conversaciones directas la entrega de más armas y municiones. Cuáles, serán anunciadas de forma conjunta en el momento adecuado", ha señalado en declaraciones al diario 'Welt am Sonntag'. Así, ha dicho que no quiere poner presión diplomática sobre el Gobierno alemán, si bien ha pedido a Berlín unas entregas más rápidas dado que "*no hay tiempo para estar esperando armas*", tal y como ha recogido la agencia alemana de noticias DPA.

Makeiev ha detallado que son necesarios sistemas antiáreos y municiones, al tiempo que ha desvelado que hay conversaciones en marcha para la entrega de vehículos de infantería 'Marder' y carros de combate 'Leopard'. "La decisión sobre esto recae sobre el Gobierno alemán", ha sostenido.

El canciller de Alemania, Olaf Scholz, ha rechazado hasta el momento la posibilidad de entregar carros de combate '*Leopard 2*' argumentando que *ningún otro país de la OTAN lo ha hecho hasta ahora*, mientras que *Estados Unidos afirmó el viernes que no ve obstáculos a estas entregas*.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PRESIDENTE SERBIO, SORPRENDIDO POR ENTREVISTA A MERKEL Y SU TRAICIÓN AL DONBÁS, DESCONFÍA AHORA DE LOS ACUERDOS SOBRE KOSOVO.
> 
> 11 DEC, 03:06
> *Merkel’s remarks on Minsk Accords cast events in Ukraine in new light — Serbian President*
> ...



razones para desconfiar no les faltan


----------



## dabuti (11 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En estos momentos los nazis vuelven a bombardear el centro de Donestk.
> 
> Dondexesta la aviación rusa?



Están de fin de semana. 

Lo gordo siempre lo dejan para el inicio de la semana.

Debería salir el calvo dando un speech, explicando con imágenes de Donetsk de fondo para que salga bien en occidente, e indicando que si siguen bombardeando objetivos civiles allí empezarán a bombardear indiscriminadamente Kiev.

A ver qué pasa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Si no les han entregado F-16 es para que no se demuestre que los sistemas antiereos rusos se los cargarían en un momento, mira lo que ha pasado con los drones turcos.
> 
> Lo único k les cuesta trabajo son los famosos himans, o como se escriba, porque tienen un rango muy amplio de disparo y no hay sistemas antiereos que cubra tal rango



Pero es lo único de lo que se libran, ahora ni siquiera un ataque de saturación consigue un % relevante de aciertos


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El lema del urkoführer: hasta el último ukraniano! 
Eso mientras él está en su mansión follando con su querida o querido (no me ha quedado claro su verdadera orientación íntima), con luz, comida, calefacción, y Puerkoshenko con sus tiendas abiertas y con luz, al resto que le den por culo. Y aqui los putos tragalefas/hooligans sin cerebro/sionazis de distinto pelaje haciéndole la ola como si fuera verlo en su autocine de casa con sus palomitas.


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> 1.Misiles anti buques
> 2. Misiles anti tanques y vehículos
> 3. Misiles anti aviones/helos/drones de bajo coste
> 4.Misiles de precisión para destruir regimientos y fortificaciones .
> ...



Te parecen muchos pero probablemente sea simplemente el reemplazo de lo ya fundido . Una vez vi el inventario de las Fuerzas armada de Singapur y solo en misiles era de cinco cifras, en realidad dadas las tasas de fallo y la cantidad de elementos a armar (los Harpoon hay que repartirlos entre más de 200 barcos de guerra y aviones tipo P-8, por ejemplo, y en general el armamento americano hay que repartirlo entre el territorio naiconal, alemania, Japón y otros), quizá no sea tanto como parece. Y están las fechas de entrega. Habría que conocer:

-stock a 01/02/2022
-stock actual
-necesidades de renovación por obsolescencia 
-stocks europeos, que deben estar bajo mínimos y habrá que tirar de los americanos próximamente para seguir alimentando la guerra


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Dic 2022)

Alertas aéreas en media ucrania ...


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Están de fin de semana.
> 
> Lo gordo siempre lo dejan para el inicio de la semana.
> 
> ...



Pues estaría muy bien pero me temo que no lo va a hacer.
Según la constitución rusa Donestk es territorio de la federación , se supone que eran líneas rojas pero de momento pues ahí están los civiles aguantando los bombardeos.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> 
> De acuerdo con el texto de la Ley de Autorización de Defensa Nacional para el año fiscal 2023, Estados Unidos planea adquirir las siguientes armas:
> 
> ...



Por la experiencia que tengo sobre como funciona la industria militar en la OTAN, dudo mucho que eso lo que proyectan construir tan sólo para EEUU en 2023.
Seguramente se un proyecto de producción plurianual. 
De momento están planeando producir 20000 disparos de 155 al mes para 2024 y aumentar la producción a 14000 a mediados de 2023. 
Los Excalibur si no me equivoco no se producen mas de 100 al mes, 1200 año, y una parte de la producción es para el extranjero
El GMLRS se han producido unos 50000 en mas de 10 años, y tienen ahora también muchos compromisos internacionales. Se supone están produciendo ahora unos 9000 cohetes al año, pero es ya forzando la producción. seguramente harían falta instalaciones adicionales para aumentarla aun mas
y los fracasados javelin se producen a un ritmo de unos 2000 al año 
Del AMRAAM no se producen mas de 400 siendo generosos al año, contando 280 para EEUU y asumiendo unos 120 para fuerzas extranjeras 
Apostaría mi céntimo de euro a que es un programa a 5 años, contando con acelerar la producción anual 









La ventana de Overton y el fin de la Democracia


Quien controla los medios de información, control la opinión pública y con ello el Poder político. ¿Ha muerto la Democracia en occidente?



miedoalalibertad.com


----------



## coscorron (11 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Todo impoluto
> 
> . El Parlamento Europeo suspende a la vicepresidenta Eva Kaili por los presuntos sobornos de Qatar



No somos mejores que la jungla que nos rodea .. Es solamente que han aprendido a tapar mejor la corrupción y a dejar que sólo unos poquitos se beneficien de ella.


----------



## kopke (11 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Alertas aéreas en media ucrania ...



Buenas noticias.

Espero impactos en la red eléctrica.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

⚡ Bombardeado el hospital. Kalinin, ubicado en el distrito Kalininsky de Donetsk. Los nazis atacaron el patio del hospital con el BM-21 Grad MLRS.

Investigadores del RF IC están trabajando en el lugar

A. Rudenko


----------



## Adriano II (11 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Por la experiencia que tengo sobre como funciona la industria militar en la OTAN, dudo mucho que eso lo que proyectan construir tan sólo para EEUU en 2023.
> Seguramente se un proyecto de producción plurianual.
> De momento están planeando producir 20000 disparos de 155 al mes para 2024 y aumentar la producción a 14000 a mediados de 2023.
> Los Excalibur si no me equivoco no se producen mas de 100 al mes, 1200 año, y una parte de la producción es para el extranjero
> ...



Es una carta a los reyes magos

Y ninguna empresa armamentística va a ponerse a montar líneas de producción y abrir fábricas nuevas (con el costo en inversión y tiempo asociado) cuando la guerra puede acabar mañana


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Gran vídeo de los mercenarios extranjeros destruidos. El safari fracasó. Todos eliminados. Incluido: Jorge Leonardo Borquez Garay (Colombia), Janusz Sheremet (Polonia), Skyler James Gregg (EE.UU.),









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Un helicóptero ucraniano fue derribado sobre Kostyantynivka. Los restos cayeron en el territorio de la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Londres no quiere permitir la influencia rusa en Asia, África y América Latina

Al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico le preocupa la perspectiva de que estos países se acerquen a Rusia y les ofrecerá como alternativa el resurgimiento del imperio colonial.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Los diplomáticos rusos en EE.UU. no pueden depositar flores en las tumbas de los ciudadanos soviéticos muertos en Alaska

En el marco del viaje oficial de nuestros diplomáticos, el 10 de diciembre estaba prevista una ceremonia de colocación de flores en las tumbas de los pilotos y marinos soviéticos muertos en 1942-1945 y enterrados en el Cementerio Memorial de Guerra de Fort Richardson. Sin embargo, las autoridades locales no permitieron, sin dar explicaciones, que el personal de la embajada rusa visitara la tumba y presentara sus respetos a sus compatriotas caídos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Han aparecido noticias en Internet sobre un envío de ayuda humanitaria de Azerbaiyán a Ucrania, que también incluía material eléctrico. A juzgar por la foto, las autoridades de Kiev recibieron un cargamento de transformadores de 10 kV.

¿Ayudarán a estabilizar el sistema energético ucraniano? Difícilmente: los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a las subestaciones dejaron fuera de servicio un gran número de autotransformadores (AT) de 330 kV, sin los cuales es imposible reducir la tensión para su posterior suministro a los consumidores.

Por eso, el suministro de transformadores de 10 kV desde Azerbaiyán u otros países sin sustituir las subestaciones de 330 kV destruidas anteriormente no ayudará a los ingenieros ucranianos a restablecer el suministro eléctrico en las regiones desenergizadas.

E incluso si las autoridades de Kiev consiguen encontrar en algún lugar del mundo un autotransformador de 330 kV adecuado para el sistema energético ucraniano, su entrega e instalación llevarán tiempo. Por lo tanto, no será posible resolver rápidamente la crisis eléctrica del país.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)

Himars o lowmars


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas:

Occidente "se enfría" con los refugiados de Ucrania. Además, esto ya está escrito abiertamente en los medios europeos.

El diario alemán Die Welt, refiriéndose a la ministra de Justicia del estado federal de Baden-Württemberg, Marion Gentges, escribió el 24 de noviembre que los refugiados habían llevado al país a una "situación estresante".
▪Además, hace solo un par de semanas, apareció un artículo en la revista American Time con un titular característico "A medida que se acerca el invierno, Europa se está enfriando hacia los refugiados ucranianos". Entre otras cosas, afirma que cada vez más países europeos están recortando programas para ayudar a los refugiados de Ucrania.
▪ Y el 5 de diciembre, el periódico británico Financial Times publicó un artículo que afirma que el esquema para aceptar refugiados ucranianos "comienza a tropezar": Inglaterra, que ha caído en una crisis, no puede apoyar a nuestros compatriotas. Cabe señalar que el número de refugiados ucranianos sin hogar en Gran Bretaña ya ha crecido en casi un 30% durante el mes debido al hecho de que las familias anfitrionas dejaron de ayudar a nuestros compatriotas y el programa de asistencia Hogar para Ucrania finalizó.

Es de destacar que la situación es similar en otros países europeos.
Por ejemplo, en Bulgaria, cientos de refugiados ucranianos se quedaron sin comida en los hoteles, ya que los 15 levas búlgaros asignados por el estado (alrededor de 290 hryvnias) no son suficientes para cubrir los gastos. En Alemania, prácticamente no hay ningún lugar para asentar a los refugiados ucranianos que se ven obligados a vivir en el aeropuerto, en tiendas de campaña e incluso en iglesias. En el mismo Berlín ya han comenzado a instalar tiendas de campaña calefactadas y refugios de contenedores para los recién llegados. Y a partir de marzo de 2023, los ucranianos en Polonia pagarán su propio alojamiento en instalaciones de alojamiento.


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2022)

Hilo hecho por mi el 12 agosto 2019 :





__





Qatar, el gran beneficiado de la expansión talibán en Afganistán Arabia Saudí y Qatar no aceptan ni un ‘refugiado’


Qatar, el gran beneficiado de la expansión talibán en Afganistán Qatar ha sido un país clave dentro de los acuerdos afganos de paz y las negociaciones entre el Gobierno nacional y los talibanes. Por otra parte, ha sido un gran apoyo para el grupo islamista, al que ha respaldado económica y...




www.burbuja.info






La guerra de gasoductos que se esconde tras el conflicto sirio
En Siria los dos proyectos políticos regionales, suní y chií, luchan
La carrera por la construcción de gasoductos que atravesaran la Siria de preguerra mantuvo enfrentados a los dos grandes proyectos políticos regionales: las monarquías suníes del Golfo aliadas con la también suní Turquía por un lado, y la potencia chií regional: Irán, junto a Siria e Irak por otro. Ambos bloques se enfrentan hoy en el tablero sirio con Washington avalando a los primeros y Rusia respaldando a los segundos.
“La mayoría de los países beligerantes en la guerra Siria son países exportadores de gas con intereses en uno u otro gasoducto que compiten por cruzar el territorio sirio para librar el gas bien catarí o iraní a Europa
la interminable guerra se debe a su estratégica posición geográfica a orillas del Mediterráneo y su consiguiente potencial como corredor hacia Europa. Mientras que Qatar (que controla dos tercios del yacimiento) e Irán comparten la mayor reserva de gas natural mundial, con 51 trillones de metros cúbicos de gas enterrados a 3.000 metros bajo el Golfo Pérsico, ambos aspiran a trazar unos recorridos alternativos.
“A Qatar le hace falta una flota de 1.000 navíos, con un coste exorbitante que en varios años reduce sus beneficios de 716.000 millones a 71.600 millones de euros”,
El Asad declinó la propuesta qatarí, que hubiera perjudicado a su aliado ruso. La estatal rusa Gazprom provee el 25% del gas que consume Europa y sus beneficios globales corresponden a una quinta parte del presupuesto del Estado. Preocupado ante la creciente dependencia de Europa en materia de gas hacia Moscú, Estados Unidos se sumó a la guerra de los gasoductos con la propuesta de Nabuco: un gasoducto que aspiraba a evitar las zonas de influencia rusa y pujar de las reservas del mar Negro y de Asia Central. Sin embargo, los gasoductos diseñados por Rusia (South Stream y Nord Stream) se antojan más viables económicamente dadas las amplias reservas con las que cuenta el país. Sin una alternativa ventajosa, Rusia sigue nutriendo a Europa con un cuarto de sus necesidades en gas, dejando al continente europeo a merced de los continuos choques entre Rusia y Ucrania (pasaje del gasoducto ruso) con la interferencia occidental y la consiguiente oscilación de precios.
En su lugar, el presidente sirio aceptó en 2010 participar en otro proyecto: el gasoducto islámico propuesto por Irán. Se trata de un canal que atravesaría Irak y Siria, convirtiendo a esta última en una importante plataforma antes de alcanzar Europa
El gasoducto chií podía reposicionar políticamente a una Irán en aras de reinserción en el mercado internacional y ofrecer una alternativa capaz de reducir la dependencia europea con Rusia. Un escenario que se antoja una de las peores pesadillas tanto para las monarquías suníes del Golfo, como para los políticos de Washington.
Efectivos de Estados Unidos, junto con los servicios secretos británicos y franceses, entrenan a facciones rebeldes y financian a grupos opositores en el exilio con el objetivo de derrocar el régimen actual. A Qatar y Arabia Saudí se les acusa de financiar a rebeldes e islamistas insurrectos en Siria. Y ello, contando con el apoyo logístico de Turquía.
En cuanto al bando iraní, éste ha jugado un rol clave a la hora de entrenar y abastecer militarmente al Ejército de Bachar el Asad, desplegando efectivos de su Guardia Republicana en Siria. Rusia ha compensado el peso de Estados Unidos en el tablero internacional, sumándose a la lucha antiterrorista contra el ISIS pero bombardeando también las posiciones de rebeldes y yihadistas. Igualmente ha desplegado efectivos en el terreno y rearmado a las tropas regulares sirias. A ellos se suman varias milicias chiíes regionales, como la libanesa Hezbolá o iraquíes y afgana…



La foto viral de la primera maratón femenina en Arabia Saudí


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)

Debe ser tremendo


----------



## xenofonte (11 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Para esto sirven los Himars, es curioso que atacar hoteles es malo o bueno dependiendo de quien lo realice, estas muertes parecen no importar en Occidente.....o se atribuirán a los Rusos aunque los ataques sean de Ucrania y con los Himars de EEUU.
> 
> *Ucrania ataca estratégica ciudad de Melitopol *
> 
> Dos personas murieron y otras diez resultaron heridas producto de un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con misiles HIMARS contra un complejo hotelero en las afueras de Melitopol, en la región sureña de Zaporiyia, según informó el gobernador impuesto por Rusia, Yevgueni Balitski.



Según los ukros, en ese complejo había soldados rusos y lo están celebrando como una victoria.


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

Il Russo

Algo está sucediendo en Bielorrusia... tan pronto como sepa que escribiré 
El cielo sobre Bielorrusia está despejado. Todos los vuelos de pasajeros a Minsk han sido cancelados


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

Fabrica 130 de Uralvagonzavod montando nuevos tanques T-90M Proryv y T-72B3 r.2022 para el ejército ruso

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

Los habitantes informan que un helicóptero ucraniano se ha estrellado o ha sido derribado en Kostyantynivka, Donbass, bajo ocupación ucraniana. Los restos del helicóptero han caído directamente sobre las calles de la ciudad.

@milinfolive


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)

iracundoisidoro

La guerra de Ucrania no va sobre territorio. Por ahora.

La Ucrania del Maidan es un actor estatal. Por lo tanto se ve obligado a defender un territorio mediante unas fuerzas armadas.

Bajo esta lógica, la estrategia rusa consiste en atraer a esas fuerzas armadas a una situación en que pueda destruirlas.

Esta fue la estrategia del alto mando alemán en 1916 tras el fracaso del plan Schlieffen de una victoria en base a la maniobra. Esa fue la estrategia de Erich Von Falkenhaynd para vencer en el frente occidental: atraer al ejército francés a una batalla de desgaste en Verdún.

La idea alemana con Verdún era que aplicando máxima presión obligaría a los franceses a concentrar su ejército en un solo punto y allí podrían destruirle con superioridad artillera.

El problema alemán fue que no tenían esa superioridad artillera.

Pero en efecto los alemanes consiguieron atraer el ejército francés a Verdún. Se estima que un 70% de los efectivos del ejército francés entonces participaron en algún momento en esa batalla.

Rusia está buscando lo mismo con su estrategia en Ucrania. 

Rusia no quiere perder parte de su ejército asaltando ciudades con laberintos de bunkeres. 

Rusia quiere aplicar la presión suficiente para atraer todas las reservas ucranianas a una trampa mortal.

Ucrania ya ha perdido entre muertos, heridos y desaparecidos una gran parte de su ejército.

En la "batalla estática" de Bakhmut en la que Rusia "apenas gana territorio", los ucranianos están teniendo más de 1.000 bajas al día.

Si Ucrania se retira de Bakhmut se arriesga a que los rusos puedan maniobrar sin oposición hasta el Dnieper.

Si no se retiran, perderán a su ejército allí.

A diferencia de en Verdún. Rusia tiene una superioridad artillera total.

Ucrania lleva 8 años fortificando la zona de Bakhmut. Si cae esa posición, unas fuerzas ucranianas cada vez menos mecanizadas perderán toda su eficacia. Será un tiro al blanco.

La batalla de Bakhmut es un sumidero para los ucranianos y sus aliados de la OTAN. Necesitan allí todas sus reservas y que su artillería siga disparando a buen ritmo para resistir.

Podemos hablar de un jaque mate.

Bakhmut podría ser la tumba del fascismo ucraniano. Si los ucronazis se retiran, están perdidos. Si se quedan, están perdidos.

Una situación clásica para quienes históricamente se han enfrentado a los rusos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

⚡ Resumen de la mañana del 11.12.2022⚡

La artillería rusa está bombardeando muy fuerte en la zona de Zaporizhzhya. De oeste a este: Ataques en Kamenskoye, Stepnoye, Novoandreyevka, Orekhov, Novodanilovka, Zheleznodorozhnykh y Dorozhnyanka. (Fig. 1)

En el frente de Donetsk las fuerzas rusas volvieron a atacar desde Novomikhailovka. El objetivo es el cruce de Konstantinovka. Sin éxito. Al norte, asalto en los alrededores de Pobeda. Otro ataque en Nevelskoye. Aquí si hay un avance. También con el objetivo de tomar el Rockade. (Fig. 2)

Al sur de Bakhmut, PMC Wagner ataca desde Opytnoye. También fuertes contraataques en las afueras del este de la ciudad. Y al norte, PMC Wagner ha avanzado más, las unidades están en Podgorodny. Si logran atravesar el bosque llegarán a la ciudad. Lo mismo ocurre en Soledar. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacan cerca de Bakhmutsky, Yakovlevka y Belogorovka de Donetsk. Las tropas rusas también están atacando Belogorovka en Lugansk. (Fig. 3)

Y en Lugansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ya están librando combates cerca de Nevskoye. Un gran avance táctico. La ruta R-66 ya ha quedado muy atrás. (Fig. 4)

Vea los informes diarios del analista @wargonzo


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2022)

JODEEEEEEEEER !!!

De morir millones de personas por coronavirus hace unos meses, a que no muera nadie por coronavirus en Ucrania ! 

Ya tiene que estar bien manipulada la información para deformar tantísimo la realidad 



belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287705
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287706
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287707



solo hay que tirar del hilo y saber quien diseñó el acto de terrorismo de ingeniería social de los ataúdes en el palacio de hielo, para saber quien manda en los políticos españoles y a quien obedecen .

Está claro que tantísimas pantomimas eran dirigidas desde despachos supranacionales y a cada país de la esfera occidental ( antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas ) le diseñaron la suya ad hoc.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> JODEEEEEEEEER !!!
> 
> De morir millones de personas por coronavirus hace unos meses, a que no muera nadie por coronavirus en Ucrania !
> 
> ...



Los que nos encerraron en nuestras casas tienen un problema con encerrar a todo el mundo…incluso a los soldados que van a la guerra…son unos psicópatas nuestros políticos…








Опубликовано видео танка с заваренным люком


В Сети появилось видео танков с заваренными люками.




military.pravda.ru


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Dic 2022)

Preparando la censura de la nueva era, si osas no comportarte como un buen ciudadano y apoyar lo que los amos dicen, podrán dejarte sin un duro, ya han hecho la prueba con rusos al que les congelan las cuentas para darle el dinero a Zelensky, como a los borregos les ha parecido estupendo, ya pasamos a la siguiente fase.


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Pero sí uranio enriquecido, y eso que en volumen económico es poco, pero está fuera de las sanciones y ahí sigue.


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

Los residentes locales informan del accidente o derribo de un helicóptero ucraniano en Konstantinovka, controlada por Ucrania, en Donbás. Los restos del helicóptero cayeron justo en las calles de la ciudad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Los residentes locales informan del accidente o derribo de un helicóptero ucraniano en Konstantinovka, controlada por Ucrania, en Donbás. Los restos del helicóptero cayeron justo en las calles de la ciudad.



Al final dicen que fue derribado por fuego amigo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

holetes kadirovitas desvelados por tiktokers.... en cualquier lugar del planeta hay mayor inteligencia que en el ejercito ruso



kraker dijo:


> cambia ucraniana por OTAN


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

ejque el uranio! n-simo clavo ardiendo del putinismo.
PEtroleo y gas fluyendo con normalidad a coste inferior a la operacion sunormal de putin, con el uranio enriquecido, no sera diferente, cuando tenemos las reservas y tecnologia para purificarla



frangelico dijo:


> Pero sí uranio enriquecido, y eso que en volumen económico es poco, pero está fuera de las sanciones y ahí sigue.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Dic 2022)

Otra vez será, camarada Orbán.

*La UE sortea el veto de Hungría y desbloquea los 18.000 millones de asistencia para Ucrania por la invasión de Rusia*

*










*


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ejque el uranio! n-simo clavo ardiendo del putinismo.
> PEtroleo y gas fluyendo con normalidad a coste inferior a la operacion sunormal de putin, con el uranio enriquecido, no sera diferente, cuando tenemos las reservas y tecnologia para purificarla



Tenemos, dice el lisensiado en letras por la universidad pederasta de la obra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

eres tonto? esta usa escarvando trincheras como lo hace rusia en las playas de crimea para que hables de armamento defensivo 

teneis la cabeza HUECA



Ramonmo dijo:


> Yo lo veo quizá de forma diferente: esas armas con la que EEUU van a hacerse son de tipo DEFENSIVO. A mí me parece muy llamativo que la estrategia estadounidense vaya a ser ahora preparar a su ejército para repeler un ataque de otra potencia, cuando de toda la vida los americanos han tenido una estrategia ofensiva, de hacer hincapié en la capacidad de proyectar su fuerza en cualquier país del mundo. Las posibilidades que se me ocurren al respecto son dos:
> 
> 1. Se trata simplemente de volver a llenar los arsenales de todo el material que están enviando a Ucrania.
> 
> ...


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (11 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es increíble.
> 
> 
> ❗ Ya no es noticia que Donetsk está siendo bombardeado. Puedes escribir así "los proyectiles están cayendo por toda la ciudad como de costumbre" y será verdad.
> ...



Rusia tarde o temprano tendra que limpiar 40 o 50 kilometros delande de Donbass...con bombardeos en alfombra...y despues medios acorazados.


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

Il Russo
_Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han perdido más de 10.000 combatientes por los llamamientos del presidente Zelensky para que no se rinda Artemivsk. Esto fue escrito en el *Daily Telegraph.*
"Ucrania está pagando por los llamamientos políticos de Zelensky para que no entregue Artemovsk con miles de combatientes de la APU muertos. El número de pérdidas irrecuperables de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania supera claramente los 10.000 combatientes", escribe el periódico._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

Estos paises tipo hungria o turquia que no son fieles a los principios estrategicos de la UE y la OTAN; la paz y defensa comun frente a los imperio del mal, tendrian que estar automaticamente en la puta calle.



El Promotor dijo:


> Otra vez será, camarada Orbán.
> 
> *La UE sortea el veto de Hungría y desbloquea los 18.000 millones de asistencia para Ucrania por la invasión de Rusia*
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

respuesta de un rusito criado en un orfanato pederasta ruso



CRUELTY AND NEGLECT IN RUSSIAN ORPHANAGES





frangelico dijo:


> Tenemos, dice el lisensiado en letras por la universidad pederasta de la obra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

Un HMMWV médico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eliminado en los alrededores de Bakhmut.

@milinfolive


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

un ataque como ese a un ejercito de la OTAN seria algo que reclamaria de muchas explicaciones publicas... como es un ataque al ejercito de esclavos del khan, internamente no le importan a nadie una mierda. 



El Promotor dijo:


> A tomar por saco...
> 
> 
> 
> ... Y a disfrutar de lo invadido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

relato de kremlin factoria de ficcion? es lo que pasa cuando os pasais la vida mintiendo que nadie os cree ya. 



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1288371
> 
> 
> Un HMMWV médico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania eliminado en los alrededores de Bakhmut.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

mientras que la industria militar rusa esta por los suelos, hay que comprar acciones de northrop, rayteon, lockheed.... TO THE MOON





belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Por la experiencia que tengo sobre como funciona la industria militar en la OTAN, dudo mucho que eso lo que proyectan construir tan sólo para EEUU en 2023.
> Seguramente se un proyecto de producción plurianual.
> De momento están planeando producir 20000 disparos de 155 al mes para 2024 y aumentar la producción a 14000 a mediados de 2023.
> Los Excalibur si no me equivoco no se producen mas de 100 al mes, 1200 año, y una parte de la producción es para el extranjero
> ...


----------



## Argentium (11 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia primero tiene que limpiar en sus fronteras, antes de tomar la iniciativa contra la Otan.
> Tras Ucrania, seguro que Rusia se pondrá a limpiar lo que tiene cerca antes de dar otro paso.
> *Para mí hay cinco prioridades tras Ucrania:*
> Para mí, esas deben ser las próximas prioridades de Rusia, hasta el 2030....
> Y no tengo duda de que lo va a hacer, *porque el aplastamiento de la Otan en Ucrania va a ser un golpe durísimo para la credibilidad yanqui y europea, que están viendo que ni protegen, ni tienen capacidad de hacer frente a enemigos de calado*.



Perdón que vengo muy atrasado con el hilo, pero es para decir que, por mi parte, primero debo reconocer que el que ha perdido credibilidad es el gobierno ruso, porque mucho aplastar a la OTAN en Ucrania y ni siquiera son capaces de cortar el flujo remanente de gas y petróleo que sigue llegando a los países europeos, incluida Slovakia que el mismo viernes anunció que se pone a producir, con energía rusa claro, a toda máquina, artillería y municiones de alto calibre para Ucrania, es más, el propio Zelenski amenazó con cortar el fluido de gas y petróleo que TODAVÍA HOY circula por los oleoducto por territorio ucraniano rumbo a los países EUROPEOS, cuando Rusia haga eso empezaré a creerme algo de ésta "rara estrategia", mientras tanto prudencia que esto no cierra, no sólo a varios en este hilo, los que tenemos criterio propio, sino que hasta lo comentó el Coronel Baños en un programa de TV éste mismo jueves, que este señor guste o no tiene formación y de pro yanki nadie lo puede acusar. Por tanto antes de tanto *aplastamiento* empezar por cortar los flujos de energía vital con la que se fabrica en éste mismo instante armamento para matar y lisiar rusos, ojito. Saludos cordiales


----------



## Jotagb (11 Dic 2022)

¿Como va la guerra mundial? ¿Ya tenéis el bunker preparado?


----------



## El_Suave (11 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ahora me relata usted la lista de bases francesas y alemanas en EEUU. O algo. Y luego al revés, con todas las existentes en Europa. Y después escribe mil veces en una pizarra tradicional: 'no diré tonterías en Internet'.



Las bases americanas en Alemania están porque los alemanes quieren. Porque la oligarquía alemana, la misma oligarquía que era dueña de Alemania con Hitler, se siente muy cómoda con tal situación.

Alemania pudo haber seguido manteniendo las relaciones normales con Rusia, poniendo en funcionamiento el Nordstream II, sin hacer caso a los americanos, como no hicieron caso a Trump y sus goriladas, ni respecto a cortar la dependencia del gas ruso ni respecto a incrementar el gasto militar y pagar por tener bases americanas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron durante la pasada noche una serie de ataques contra infraestructuras críticas en Jerson.

@milinfolive


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

bueno tradiores de mierda, sabeis que vuestro khan a atacado ciberneticamente infraestructura española?









Un ciberataque de origen ruso deja al CSIC sin conexión a internet durante dos semanas


El mayor organismo de investigación español recibió este asalto el pasado 16 de julio y fue detectado dos días después, aunque no ha conseguido extraer datos, según el Ministerio de Ciencia




elpais.com





lo mismo que les pasa a los traidores en rusia, pido para los traidores en españa


----------



## Jotagb (11 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> ¿Como va la guerra mundial? ¿Ya tenéis el bunker preparado?



¿Quien tiene las armas más tochas? ¿Los ruskis o los Otanicos?


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Curiosamente la artillería sirve. Es lenta. Pesada, tediosa. Muy imprecisa , pero bien gestionada provoca bajas enemigas e impide avances



Eso de que la artilleria es imprecisa, no se yo, ablanda las posiciones enemigas y ahorra muchas vidas.

PD- Los misiles y cohetes tambien son artilleria.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> Estas dolido marikita miau...porque en los libros de historia rusos Ucrania ya no aparece?. Sólo te falta decir que te mola Irene Montero y ya lo bordas. Por cierto, bye bye Odessa antes de fin de año.



La realidad por mucho que la queráis distorsionar, y encajar con calzador lo que no tiene encaje, es que al tipejo ese que citas quienes le molan con toda seguridad son la Monasterio, la Ayuso, y toda esa basura.


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

*Lorena*

Soldados rusos están transmitiendo información de que han recuperado el control de Chervonopopovka (un pueblo en la carretera R-66 entre Svatovo y Kremennaya). De Zhitlovka también fueron expulsados los Ukro. 

Están rodeando a las fuerzas Ukro de nuevo.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

Impecable.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es una carta a los reyes magos
> 
> Y ninguna empresa armamentística va a ponerse a montar líneas de producción y abrir fábricas nuevas (con el costo en inversión y tiempo asociado) cuando la guerra puede acabar mañana



Si tienen contratos firmados que paguen las nuevas lineas de produccion, por que no ???.

PD- Los anglosionistas no buscan la paz, buscan derrotar a Rusia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

‼ El jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, Josep Borrell, se muestra preocupado por la estrecha colaboración entre los presidentes de Rusia y Turquía ante la posible elusión de sanciones por parte de Occidente

Así lo informó el portal de noticias alemán "T-online". En una carta al Parlamento Europeo, Borrell señaló que la posición de Ankara sobre las sanciones antirrusas, a las que no está dispuesta a sumarse desde el comienzo del NWO, es de gran importancia e inquietud.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

Madres y mujeres de los soldados rusos desaparecidos cargan contra el Kreemlin::"!Vamos a las morgues y nadie nos ayuda"

La Policía arresta a la líder del Consejo de Madres y Esposas .









Madres y mujeres de los soldados rusos desaparecidos cargan contra el Kremlin: “Vamos a las morgues y nadie nos ayuda”


La policía arresta a la líder del Consejo de Madres y Esposas y a dos activistas entre quejas por las dificultades para conocer el paradero de sus familiares y por el colapso de los servicios de atención del Ministerio de Defensa




elpais.com


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1288397
> 
> 
> ‼ El jefe de la diplomacia de la UE, Josep Borrell, se muestra preocupado por la estrecha colaboración entre los presidentes de Rusia y Turquía ante la posible elusión de sanciones por parte de Occidente
> ...



Ahí está el heroico señor de la bata de cola con su cartilla de idiomas a ver si logra que alguien entienda su "pensamiento" de demente terminal.
Supongo que llevará buenos y absorbentes pañales bajo el uniforme porque el torero le habrá dejado aquello bastante flojo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

PMC Wagner


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

*Los "amigos" de Putin empiezan a dudar. ¿Alta traición en el Kremlin?*.

_Que te cuestionen tus opositores va en el sueldo de cualquier gobernante, pero que las críticas lleguen desde el ala más dura de tu propio régimen puede ser un síntoma de que algo se está desmoronando. ¿Quiénes son los que se atreven a criticar a Putin? ¿Y cuáles son sus intereses?

La guerra ha dado un giro y a Vladímir Putin han empezado a moverle la silla. Lo sorprendente es que son algunos de sus más fieles consejeros los que cuestionan su liderazgo, como Aleksandr Duguin, su ideólogo de cabecera y ardiente defensor del paneslavismo; y Yevgueni Prigozhin, el empresario que fundó el Grupo Wagner, una fuerza de mercenarios. La diplomacia occidental señala incluso a su posible sucesor: Nikolái Pátrushev, un ex del KGB, amigo de Putin desde hace cuarenta años y su mano derecha.

*El discurso oficial*

El colapso de un país es uno de los asuntos más estudiados en ciencias políticas. Hay tres indicios que lo anticipan: que la moral esté por los suelos, que se formen ejércitos privados y que huya parte de la población. Y en Rusia ya se están viendo, sobre todo desde la retirada de Jersón, la capital de una de las cuatro provincias ucranianas que se anexionó ilegalmente. Un repliegue que ha desconcertado a muchos que comulgaban con el discurso oficial, esto es, que la guerra de Ucrania es una gesta heroica cuyo antecedente fue la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Pero Oleg Pajolkov, editor jefe del periódico Bloknot, disiente de la versión del Kremlin: recuerda que los defensores de Stalingrado en 1942 podían haber escapado de la ciudad a través del río Volga, pero que prefirieron resistir y enviar un mensaje al mundo de que la Alemania nazi no era invencible. «La rendición de Jersón es justo lo contrario», escribe. Vladímir Solovyov, comentarista estrella de la televisión estatal, culpa de la retirada a la cobardía y la incompetencia del estamento militar. La veda se ha abierto. Aunque se considera un delito de traición, cada vez más afines al Kremlin ponen a los generales a parir.

Pero que el blanco de las invectivas sea el propio Putin es algo a lo que muy pocos se hubieran atrevido hasta que lo hizo el filósofo ultranacionalista Aleksandr Duguin (Moscú, 60 años), al que comparan por su influencia con Rasputín, el monje místico que llegó a controlar la corte de los Románov. Duguin es el padre de la doctrina del imperio euroasiático, que vincula la supervivencia de Rusia a la adquisición de un territorio colchón formado por estados siervos, inspirada en la teoría del espacio vital del fascismo. Y que sirve a Putin de ideario.

Recientemente escribió en una web que la misión de un autócrata es la de proteger a las gentes y los territorios bajo su control. «Las autoridades no pueden abandonar nada más. Se ha llegado a un límite». Y puso como ejemplo un estudio sobre mitos en el que se hace referencia a los reyes africanos, cuya legitimidad dependía de la lluvia, y a los que la población asesinaba en tiempos de sequía. Duguin negó más tarde que estuviera aludiendo a Putin. Pero muchos analistas consideran que se ha vuelto impredecible desde que su hija Daria fue asesinada en un atentado en agosto. Daria era comentarista de una canal de televisión y murió en la explosión de un coche en el que también estaba previsto que viajase Duguin, aunque cambió de planes. Fuentes de la inteligencia norteamericana no descartan que los servicios secretos ucranianos estuviesen involucrados.

*La segunda señal*

La segunda señal de colapso es que el Estado pierda el monopolio del uso de la fuerza. Y en Rusia están proliferando las milicias y los grupos paramilitares, como el que lidera Ramzán Kadírov, un antiguo señor de la guerra convertido en presidente de Chechenia y que proclama sin tapujos que Putin ya está tardando en echar mano del arsenal atómico. Pero es el Batallón Wagner, fundado en 2014 por el empresario Yevgueni Prigozhin el que acapara la atención. A Prigozhin lo llaman 'el chef de Putin', pero ni siquiera es cocinero. Fue condenado a 13 años de prisión por asalto, robo y fraude en 1981. Pasó nueve años en una colonia penal. En la actualidad recluta personalmente a muchos de sus mercenarios en las cárceles, prometiéndoles el indulto si luchan en Ucrania. El Grupo Wagner ha desplegado a unos 9000 combatientes en países africanos, Siria y Ucrania. Y colecciona acusaciones de crímenes de guerra.

Prigozhin comenzó en la hostelería con un puesto de perritos calientes, pero sus contactos lo ayudaron a poner un restaurante, al que Putin acudía a celebrar sus cumpleaños. Debió de caerle bien porque pronto consiguió contratos del Gobierno para servir el catering en banquetes oficiales y comedores escolares. Prigozhin entonces diversificó sus negocios. Según el Departamento de Justicia norteamericano, montó una fábrica de trolls digitales con el objetivo de influir en las elecciones de Estados Unidos y otros países occidentales. «Hemos interferido en elecciones y lo seguiremos haciendo», reconoció desafiante. No se sabe si se está postulando para suceder al ministro de Defensa o si tiene otras ambiciones, pero que permitiese que sus milicianos difundieran un vídeo en el que protestaban por las condiciones en las que combaten indica que puede haber una lucha de poder entre distintas facciones. Los expertos señalan que las agencias de seguridad rusas están velando por sus propios intereses mientras se aclara quién es el más fuerte.

*Tercera señal*

El tercer indicio de que un país se encamina al precipicio es que su población huya. La movilización de reservistas causó más impacto en la ciudadanía rusa que el inicio de la guerra. Se calcula que han huido más del doble de los 300.000 alistados a la fuerza. El estado de ánimo de los nuevos reclutas fluctúa entre el pánico –porque saben que son carne de cañón– y la esperanza de que la llegada del invierno paralice las operaciones terrestres. El gran dilema de Putin es que, a estas alturas, ya no puede ganar la guerra; pero tampoco puede liquidarla. Ha perdido, además, el favor del líder chino, Xi Jinping, que bastante tiene con sofocar las protestas de su propia población, harta de los confinamientos.

Aunque el secretismo es total, los rumores sobre el estado de salud de Putin se han vuelto a disparar. La revista Newsweek publicó que padece cáncer de tiroides. Y dicen que es escoltado al baño y que sus guardaespaldas recogen sus heces para evitar dejar pistas sobre su estado de salud. En este contexto, la figura de Nikolái Pátrushev, de 71 años, ha adquirido una inesperada relevancia. Richard Dearlove, exjefe de la inteligencia británica, ya apuntó que es el mejor situado para suceder a Putin. Dirige el Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y es el político más cercano al presidente. Fue su subalterno en el FSB, la agencia que sustituyó al KGB. Se lo considera un halcón.

¿Y ahora qué? Se manejan distintos escenarios, incluido un golpe de Estado. Pero nadie descarta que Putin consiga aferrarse al poder, incluso si se ve forzado a negociar con Ucrania. Sin embargo, The Economist considera que el riesgo de que Rusia se adentre en el caos es mayor que nunca. Y cita a la politóloga rusa Ekaterina Schulmann: «La Federación Rusa ha entrado en un proceso de autoliquidación y ha pasado a la fase de Estado fallido, en la que el Gobierno se muestra incapaz de desempeñar sus funciones básicas». Un ejemplo es la antigua Yugoslavia. No hay que olvidar que Rusia está formada por 24 repúblicas, incluidas algunas muy alejadas de Moscú, en el Cáucaso, que si ven un resquicio de que el Kremlin afloja pueden probar a dar un portazo. En noviembre, además, la oposición creó un Parlamento en el exilio. Todo está por decidir, incluido el destino de Putin... Y de Rusia._

Artículo de Carlos Manuel Sánchez. 
Aparecido en: https://www.diariosur.es/xlsemanal/a-fo ... ropio.html


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

nueva mala jugada de un tiktokero lo de melitopol? no pasa nada, pillan a un rusito random y bajo tortura le sacan que ha sido el quien los ha traicionado . no seria la primera vez


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

Aterrizaje forzoso de un Su-25SM ruso debido a los daños sufridos por un MANPADS ucraniano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

convictos sacados de las prisiones rusas, sidosos y hepatiticos, ergo heroes del palanganato



_LoKy_ dijo:


> PMC Wagner
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288401
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288402
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

perdida irremplazable, fabricada por la URSS por georgianos, el estado cleptocrata ruso no le llega a la suela del zapato



rejon dijo:


> Aterrizaje forzoso de un Su-25SM ruso debido a los daños sufridos por un MANPADS ucraniano.


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

Desde "Tomaremos Kiev en tres días" a "Seguiremos reforzando la región rusa de Kursk". El cambio de la estrategia y las pérdidas rusas. Televisión ucraniana en inglés,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

es un placer mear en este safe espace libre de agresiones otanistas que teneis montado hajajaja


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

rusia ha perdido la guerra... 
girkin asesino de civiles signature


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hilo hecho por mi el 12 agosto 2019 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en este post se explica todo


----------



## Ramonmo (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> eres tonto? esta usa escarvando trincheras como lo hace rusia en las playas de crimea para que hables de armamento defensivo
> 
> teneis la cabeza HUECA



Qué faltones sois los otánicos... Simplemente soy una persona que tiene una opinión distinta de las cosas ¿Qué pasa, no tengo derecho o qué?

Saludos, gilipollas.


----------



## delhierro (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Lorena*
> 
> Soldados rusos están transmitiendo información de que han recuperado el control de Chervonopopovka (un pueblo en la carretera R-66 entre Svatovo y Kremennaya). De Zhitlovka también fueron expulsados los Ukro.
> 
> Están rodeando a las fuerzas Ukro de nuevo.



En cuanto han metido algo de gente. Lo que es ilogico es no haberlo hecho antes, se hubieran ahorrado las retiradas. Aunque la de Jarkov tengo clara que fue totalmente politica. Tomar la capital hubiera sido una sangria, y mantener una parte pequeña politicamente incorrecta.


----------



## El Promotor (11 Dic 2022)

*Llora la follarrusada: Entre los 200 ORCOS volatilizados en un ataque con HIMARS se encontraba Murad Saidov, el MEJOR AMIGO del líder checheno Kadyrov*



LOL.






@Mabuse @HDR @Alvin Red @ZHU DE @Castellano @dabuti @Disturbed @El Ariki Mau @Aguilucho @alas97 @Erebus. @delhierro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

aver os propongo un trato NO NEGOCIABLE, los moderadores PONERLE CHINCHETA AL HILO DE ALGO PASA y me abstengo de mearos aqui en placer en vuestras putapenicas efigies de palanganeros del gran khan, para que podais seguir con las mamarrachadas de secta demenciada sin interrupcion. Para que nadie se ria a vuestra puta cara de las fintas y relatos de ficcion que teneis montados sobre el imperio pederasta


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

Pues no majo,el mayor beneficiado de la invasión rusa no es Estados Unidos. El mayor beneficiado es la Democracia. ....el hijoPutin ha conseguido que las democracias se unan y solo unos cuantos palmeros seguíd dorando la píldora al genocida japuta ese.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Las bases americanas en Alemania están porque los alemanes quieren. Porque la oligarquía alemana, la misma oligarquía que era dueña de Alemania con Hitler, se siente muy cómoda con tal situación.
> 
> Alemania pudo haber seguido manteniendo las relaciones normales con Rusia, poniendo en funcionamiento el Nordstream II, sin hacer caso a los americanos, como no hicieron caso a Trump y sus goriladas, ni respecto a cortar la dependencia del gas ruso ni respecto a incrementar el gasto militar y pagar por tener bases americanas.



Unos cuantos oligarcas corruptos no son Alemania. Esos son traidores a su propio pueblo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

calcularon mal la distancia la frente y el alcance de los himars, los kadirovitas son tropas de choque... de mobikis que tratan de huir



El Promotor dijo:


> *Llora la follarrusada: Entre los 200 ORCOS volatilizados en un ataque con HIMARS se encontraba Murad Saidov, el MEJOR AMIGO del líder checheno Kadyrov*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

Aqui la progresia española antifascista ecofeminista ...


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Rusia tarde o temprano tendra que limpiar 40 o 50 kilometros delande de Donbass...con bombardeos en alfombra...y despues medios acorazados.



Pues a ver cuándo lo hace porque vamos....


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Qué faltones sois los otánicos... Simplemente soy una persona que tiene una opinión distinta de las cosas ¿Qué pasa, no tengo derecho o qué?
> 
> Saludos, gilipollas.



Los otanicos son satánicos como los que apoyan , algunos ni lo saben pero su mentalidad como la de sus ídolos es de no permitir opiniones contrarias.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Las bases americanas en Alemania están porque los alemanes quieren. Porque la oligarquía alemana, la misma oligarquía que era dueña de Alemania con Hitler, se siente muy cómoda con tal situación.
> 
> Alemania pudo haber seguido manteniendo las relaciones normales con Rusia, poniendo en funcionamiento el Nordstream II, sin hacer caso a los americanos, como no hicieron caso a Trump y sus goriladas, ni respecto a cortar la dependencia del gas ruso ni respecto a incrementar el gasto militar y pagar por tener bases americanas.



Y entonces un montón de follacabras que tienen dentro de las fronteras hubieran redescubierto la fe de Alá.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Preparando la censura de la nueva era, si osas no comportarte como un buen ciudadano y apoyar lo que los amos dicen, podrán dejarte sin un duro, ya han hecho la prueba con rusos al que les congelan las cuentas para darle el dinero a Zelensky, como a los borregos les ha parecido estupendo, ya pasamos a la siguiente fase.



Que paraíso es la Unión Eurolerda .


----------



## El Exterminador (11 Dic 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> *Llora la follarrusada: Entre los 200 ORCOS volatilizados en un ataque con HIMARS se encontraba Murad Saidov, el MEJOR AMIGO del líder checheno Kadyrov*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



llorará zelensky por los 700 ucropitecos volatilizados a diario en Bajmut, tambien? o solo le preocupará la siguiente dosis?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky, comenta que no habrá una ruptura total de la federación rusa pero también dice que Siberia puede caer en manos chinas...
> 
> ¿Que es lo principal detrás de la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si tienen contratos firmados que paguen las nuevas lineas de produccion, por que no ???.
> 
> PD- Los anglosionistas no buscan la paz, buscan derrotar a Rusia.



Pero es que cada vez más parece un quiero y no puedo, los ejercitos occidentales y su industria está pensada para acciones relámpago y no soporta ni de lejos una guerra de desgaste.

Están chocando con los límites de la complejidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

acabar con el comunismo y entrar en el paraiso con san pedro
ahora polonia tiene x10 de PIB y se mean en rusia 



rejon dijo:


> Aqui la progresia española antifascista ecofeminista ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que paraíso es la Unión Eurolerda .



Y lo peor de todo es que a la izquierda institucional se la suda.


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

Portada de una revista soviética en la II Guerra Mundial.

Si la actualizamos y ponemos a la organización esa de la que habla Jozepe, y a los mandos ukras en lo alto y a... bueno está más que claro.

Viejas tácticas, tiempos nuevos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

petroleo ural a 45$ hajajajaa



rejon dijo:


> Pues no majo,el mayor beneficiado de la invasión rusa no es Estados Unidos. El mayor beneficiado es la Democracia. ....el hijoPutin ha conseguido que las democracias se unan y solo unos cuantos palmeros seguíd dorando la píldora al genocida japuta ese.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pero es que cada vez más parece un quiero y no puedo, los ejercitos occidentales y su industria está pensada para acciones relámpago y no soporta ni de lejos una guerra de desgaste.
> 
> Están chocando con los límites de la complejidad.



Todos quieren ganar la guerra gastando lo minimo, total la sangre y las visceras, las ponen los ucranianos de buen grado !!!.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> iracundoisidoro
> 
> La guerra de Ucrania no va sobre territorio. Por ahora.
> 
> ...



A los amantes del espectáculo les gustaría en cambio que Surovikin actuara como Von Manstein en Las Ardenas o como Patton en Falaise, en vez de como Falkenhayn en Verdún, estrategia efectiva pero más aburrida.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> *Llora la follarrusada: Entre los 200 ORCOS volatilizados en un ataque con HIMARS se encontraba Murad Saidov, el MEJOR AMIGO del líder checheno Kadyrov*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pongame en su lista descerebrado.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

mas de buen grado las ponen los mobikis!
los ucranianos defienden sus casas, los mobikis los yates de la oligarquia
que os han echo los rusos a los follarusos para querer verlos a todos muertos?



.Kaikus dijo:


> Todos quieren ganar la guerra gastando lo minimo, total la sangre y las visceras, las ponen los ucranianos de buen grado !!!.


----------



## Aguilucho (11 Dic 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> *Llora la follarrusada: Entre los 200 ORCOS volatilizados en un ataque con HIMARS se encontraba Murad Saidov, el MEJOR AMIGO del líder checheno Kadyrov*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simplemente maravilloso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

hasta el ultimo ruso


----------



## EGO (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> aver os propongo un trato NO NEGOCIABLE,* los moderadores PONERLE CHINCHETA AL HILO DE ALGO PASA* y me abstengo de mearos aqui en placer en vuestras putapenicas efigies de palanganeros del gran khan, para que podais seguir con las mamarrachadas de secta demenciada sin interrupcion. Para que nadie se ria a vuestra puta cara de las fintas y relatos de ficcion que teneis montados sobre el imperio pederasta



Buff.Mucho pides.

Alvin nerd no le va a poner chincheta al hilo de Chusky ni aunque le arranquen las uñas.

Seria quitarle exclusividad a la rojipandi.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Perdón que vengo muy atrasado con el hilo, pero es para decir que, por mi parte, primero debo reconocer que el que ha perdido credibilidad es el gobierno ruso, porque mucho aplastar a la OTAN en Ucrania y ni siquiera son capaces de cortar el flujo remanente de gas y petróleo que sigue llegando a los países europeos, incluida Slovakia que el mismo viernes anunció que se pone a producir, con energía rusa claro, a toda máquina, artillería y municiones de alto calibre para Ucrania, es más, el propio Zelenski amenazó con cortar el fluido de gas y petróleo que TODAVÍA HOY circula por los oleoducto por territorio ucraniano rumbo a los países EUROPEOS, cuando Rusia haga eso empezaré a creerme algo de ésta "rara estrategia", mientras tanto prudencia que esto no cierra, no sólo a varios en este hilo, los que tenemos criterio propio, sino que hasta lo comentó el Coronel Baños en un programa de TV éste mismo jueves, que este señor guste o no tiene formación y de pro yanki nadie lo puede acusar. Por tanto antes de tanto *aplastamiento* empezar por cortar los flujos de energía vital con la que se fabrica en éste mismo instante armamento para matar y lisiar rusos, ojito. Saludos cordiales



Sí, en tik tok, tuiter y burbuja, Ucrania ha conquistado Moscú y Vladivostok. En eso tienes razón, el gobierno ruso ha sido derrocado a ritmo del dembow.
Los ucranianos celebran la victoria en un VIP


----------



## kraker (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> holetes kadirovitas desvelados por tiktokers.... en cualquier lugar del planeta hay mayor inteligencia que en el ejercito ruso



Que tontería acabas de decir, los rusos no tienen una colección de satélites espía apuntando a su posición 24 horas al día


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todos quieren ganar la guerra gastando lo minimo, total la sangre y las visceras, las ponen los ucranianos de buen grado !!!.



Eso les sale gratis, pero las armas son lo caro y si son occidentales más caro todavía.
No ha llegado el Invierno y ese es el punto de inflexión en esta guerra, no en Ucrania sino en Europa Occidental.
Ni siquiera hay noticias del boicot al diésel ruso, como si nunca hubiera sucedido, ¿lo ha notado?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

el 0.1% de la mobilizacion mobiki liquidada en un solo ataque, son cifras que no llegan al estrago del Mosca pero importante tambien



Aguilucho dijo:


> Simplemente maravilloso


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

Hoy......


----------



## kraker (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> petroleo ural a 45$ hajajajaa



La semana k viene vuelve a subir, ha sido por el turco que está pidiendo más dinero para dejar pasar buques por el fosforo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> A los amantes del espectáculo les gustaría en cambio que Surovikin actuara como Von Manstein en Las Ardenas o como Patton en Falaise, en vez de como Falkenhayn en Verdún, estrategia efectiva pero más aburrida.



¿Es la primera vez que Occidente se enfrenta a militares profesionales con medios disponibles en toda su creación?¡menuda mierda de OTAN!.


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

Jozepe again...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

no haberlo gastado en yates y putas _que coman caviar!! que se tapen las heridas con tampones!!_
tu no te has enterado los tiktokers subian fotos de hoteles y pabellones, que geolocalizaban facilemnte y eran atacados con himars? 



kraker dijo:


> Que tontería acabas de decir, los rusos no tienen una colección de satélites espía apuntando a su posición 24 horas al día


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

10 ya veras dentro de 2 semanas
20 goto 10



kraker dijo:


> La semana k viene vuelve a subir, ha sido por el turco que está pidiendo más dinero para dejar pasar buques por el fosforo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

hasta el ultimo LADA!



rejon dijo:


> Hoy......


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

ucrania nunca ha dicho que tomaria moscu 
los palanganeros del khan si que rusia tomaria kiev en 3 dias 

no problema con putin, es una enfermedad terminal para rusia



Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, en tik tok, tuiter y burbuja, Ucrania ha conquistado Moscú y Vladivostok. En eso tienes razón, el gobierno ruso ha sido derrocado a ritmo del dembow.
> Los ucranianos celebran la victoria en un VIP


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Dic 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> Otra vez será, camarada Orbán.
> 
> *La UE sortea el veto de Hungría y desbloquea los 18.000 millones de asistencia para Ucrania por la invasión de Rusia*
> 
> ...



Es decir, me salto la ley cuando me sale de los cohones, la confianza de terceros en la puta UE va a ser total, primero roban fondos extranjeros con total impunidad y ahora vulneran el derecho de veto que ellos mismos han establecido, que guapo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Dic 2022)

Ataque en Melitopol

Pensaban que estaban celebrando el cumpleaños de Yevgene Balitsky Pero lo celebro en Crimea.

La fecha de nacimiento coincide, 10 de diciembre s/ Wikipedia

"*Yevgeny Vitalyevich Balitski* ( 10 de diciembre de 1969 ) es un político y empresario ucraniano y ruso que actualmente se desempeña como *gobernador impuesto** por Rusia del óblast de Zaporiyia desde el 9 de mayo de 2022.*







Мурад Саидов вероятно погиб в Мелитополе, после ракетного удара по базе «Привал охотника». ВИДЕО


Война в Украине Мурад Саидов вероятно погиб в Мелитополе, после ракетного удара по базе «Привал охотника». ВИДЕО Новости Среда, 11 Декабря 2022




zhzh.info






*A última hora de la noche del 10 de diciembre, los soldados ucranianos alcanzaron misiles HIMARS en la base de Hunter's Halt en Melitopol . Los residentes locales dijeron que los Kadyrovites establecieron su guarida allí. *Entre los "200" lo más probable es que "buscara" la región de Ramzan Kadyrov.

Según la edición local de " RIA Melitopol ", *al principio se informó que el colaborador Yevgeny Balitsky celebró su cumpleaños en "Hunter's Halt" durante los ataques*. *Luego resultó que el Gauleiter organizó una celebración en Crimea.*

Probablemente, HIMARS trabajó en la base. Comenzó un incendio a gran escala, los invasores estaban bajo los escombros. Inmediatamente *los rusos afirmaron que en la institución supuestamente descansaban civiles, pero los golpes ocurrieron durante el toque de queda.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

hajajajaa, tampoco se esta tan mal meando a placer en el santa santorum de la secta del divino drak, contemplar las caras de amargura y desesperacion ante la profanacion es nutricion non stop. 



EGO dijo:


> Buff.Mucho pides.
> 
> Alvin nerd no le va a poner chincheta al hilo de Chusky ni aunque le arranquen las uñas.
> 
> Seria quitarle exclusividad a la rojipandi.


----------



## dabuti (11 Dic 2022)

*NOTICIA DE LA 1 Y 10 DE LA TARDE.....ALERTAS AÉREAS AHORA POR DOQUIER EN BUENA PARTE DE UCRANIA.*



11 DEC, 11:11Updated at: 13:10
*Air raid alert declared in five regions of central, eastern Ukraine*
Air raid sirens are ringing out in the Dnepropetrovsk, Kirovograd, Poltava, Kharkov and Cherkassy regions

KIEV, December 11. /TASS/. An air raid alert was declared in five regions of the central and eastern parts of Ukraine on Sunday.
According to the air raid alert service, air raid sirens started ringing out in the Dnepropetrovsk, Kirovograd, Poltava, Kharkov and Cherkassy regions at 12:09 pm local time (1:09 pm Moscow time). Moreover, air raid sirens rang in the Kiev-controlled area of the Zaporozhye Region.
Earlier on Sunday, an air raid alert was declared in three regions in the country’s northeastern part, particularly, the Sumy, the Kharkov and the Chernigov regions. It lasted for about half an hour.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es decir, me salto la ley cuando me sale de los cohones, la confianza de terceros en la puta UE va a ser total, primero roban fondos extranjeros con total impunidad y ahora vulneran el derecho de veto que ellos mismos han establecido, que guapo.



ESo o que se rindan, mejor que sigan muriendo que es más rentable.


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

En el ataque de esta noche a la ocupada Melitopol, que la propaganda rusa dice que era un centro comercial reportan la muerte de Murad Saidov , supervisor de los follacabras en la ciudad y comentan que sería sobrino de Kadyrov .


----------



## arriqui (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

nueva humillacion del "ejercito" orco



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ataque en Melitopol
> 
> Pensaban que estaban celebrando el cumpleaños de Yevgene Balitsky Pero lo celebro en Crimea.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

*Francia conecta tres reactores nucleares y espera un invierno sin apagones*
La recarga de varios reactores y problemas técnicos en otros hicieron que este verano hubiera únicamente 30 reactores operativos

*Francia conecta tres reactores nucleares y espera un invierno sin apagones - El Periódico de la Energía (elperiodicodelaenergia.com) *


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

Esperemos que llegue la paz lo antes posible, pero no nos engañemos, la paz llegará cuando el sufrido y heroico pueblo de Ucrania pueda vivir y decidir su futuro en paz y ello solo será posible cuando Rusia salga de su tierra y de sus vidas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

kadirovitas es un cuerpo de represión y terror de retaguardia; el punto de ataque estaba a 70km me parece del frente; es a lo que aspiran para hacerse con el poder en toda rusia como se han hecho en chechenia. estos golpes son dificiles de encajar porque son soldados que se supone que mantiene a salvo de los combates.

wagner pone la carne de cañon.



rejon dijo:


> En el ataque de esta noche a la ocupada Melitopol, que la propaganda rusa dice que era un centro comercial reportan la muerte de Murad Saidov , supervisor de los follacabras en la ciudad y comentan que sería sobrino de Kadyrov .


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

Para los que no madrugaron...



vettonio dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

una ventana de paz puede ser si putin fallece, el que venga detras por muy imperialista que sea seguramente no este tan tronado y limitara bastante el destrozo de la guerra en rusia. tendra un pensamiento mas a largo plazo que corto; putin esta pasado de rosca con un pie en la tumba y busca que le acompañen cuanto mas mobikis de terracota mejor.



rejon dijo:


> Esperemos que llegue la paz lo antes posible, pero no nos engañemos, la paz llegará cuando el sufrido y heroico pueblo de Ucrania pueda vivir y decidir su futuro en paz y ello solo será posible cuando Rusia salga de su tierra y de sus vidas.


----------



## vegahermosa (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1288458
> 
> 
> *Francia conecta tres reactores nucleares y espera un invierno sin apagones*
> ...



ya veremos, pero si esto fuera verdad no hubieran venido asustando a la gente con cortes de energia y apagones hace cuatro dias, tendrian una prevision a medio plazo y se ufanarian de que no van a haber problemas.


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

*La electricidad vuelve poco a poco a Odesa tras los recientes bombardeos.*
La electricidad vuelve poco a poco a Odesa, despúes de que más de 1,5 millones de personas se quedaran sin suministro por los ataques rusos contra instalaciones de la infraestructura energética, informó hoy la administración militar regional.

"Poco a poco, durante un breve periodo de tiempo, la electricidad vuelve a los consumidores. También están volviendo las comunicaciones e internet", indicó Serhiy Bratchuk, portavoz de la administración militar regional de Odesa en declaraciones a televisión que recoge la agencia Ukrinform.

Agregó que "la situación operativa en la región de Odesa sigue siendo difícil" y aseguró que los ingenieros "trabajan sin descanso, al igual que el mando operativo de la administración militar regional.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Portada de una revista soviética en la II Guerra Mundial.
> 
> Si la actualizamos y ponemos a la organización esa de la que habla Jozepe, y a los mandos ukras en lo alto y a... bueno está más que claro.
> 
> Viejas tácticas, tiempos nuevos.



Me gusta más este….


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Nash (11 Dic 2022)

China y Arabia Saudita firman acuerdos y fortalecen las relaciones bilaterales


En Riad, se dio lugar a la primera cumbre chino-árabe, dando inicio a una nueva era en el desarrollo de las relaciones entre el gigante asiático y los países del golfo Pérsico. Ambas naciones abogan p...




odysee.com





En Riad, se dio lugar a la primera cumbre chino-árabe, dando inicio a una nueva era en el desarrollo de las relaciones entre el gigante asiático y los países del golfo Pérsico. Ambas naciones abogan por el equilibrio en el mercado del crudo mundial y firmaron 34 de acuerdos de inversión.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1288458
> 
> 
> *Francia conecta tres reactores nucleares y espera un invierno sin apagones*
> ...



UFFFF,,, hay u n periodista que puede que se coma su titular para reyes.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y lo peor de todo es que a la izquierda institucional se la suda.



Porque es parte del sistema


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



No lo dice un militar. lo dice un "Empresario".


----------



## Decipher (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Fuente: Twitter

Dejad de postear mierda.


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Dic 2022)

....................

Según el Instituto Kiel para la Economía Mundial , el gas ruso ingresa primero a Bélgica y desde allí se transporta a Alemania. Al mismo tiempo, el suministro total de gas ruso alcanzó niveles récord.

Según el canal de televisión alemán ZDF, el volumen de entregas de combustible azul ruso ya superó las cifras del año pasado. Y los principales consumidores de gas son Francia, Bélgica y Holanda.

Es decir, precisamente aquellos países cuyos líderes están gritando más fuerte sobre un rechazo total a las compras de combustible ruso. Y, francamente, este estado de cosas no sorprende en absoluto. Occidente ha demostrado repetidamente que está acostumbrado a actuar según el principio de "propia camisa más cerca del cuerpo".

Las restricciones impuestas a la compra de combustible ruso debido a la realización de una operación militar especial en Ucrania, de hecho, resultan ser un verdadero engaño. Europa es muy consciente de que simplemente no hay nada que reemplace al gas ruso. Y Occidente claramente no está dispuesto a arriesgar su propio bienestar por apoyar a Ucrania.


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## EGO (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



¿Cuales son las "fuentes HOTAN" del tal bot pro ruso Lorena?


----------



## Seronoser (11 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Menuda "sorpresa" se llevó con las declaraciones de la Merkel. Si se la meten doblada una vez, se la volverán a meter las veces que haga falta.



No se llevó ninguna sorpresa. Qué poco conocéis a los rusos de S Peters, y sus ironías...tenéis que escuchar sus palabras en ruso, no la traducción occidental. Incluso los que seguís este hilo, caéis facil en la propaganda. No dejo de sorprenderme día a día.

Rusia no estaba preparada en 2014, eso es un hecho. Ni económica ni militarmente.
Por tanto, solo pudo suministrar armas y poco más, al Donbas. Y punto. No hay más.
Lo mismo que no pudo ayudar a Serbia hace dos décadas.

Pero ese periodo terminó, y ahora se ha dado la vuelta, y son otros lo que no pueden ayudar a sus aliados sobre el terreno, solo pueden mandar armas. Sin más.


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## NoRTH (11 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> ¿Como va la guerra mundial? ¿Ya tenéis el bunker preparado?



Yo me he pillado una quechua 2 seconds 

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Cuales son las "fuentes HOTAN" del tal bot pro ruso Lorena?



La Parka colega, que la tienen con horas extras.


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Yo me he pillado una quechua 2 seconds
> 
> Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk



Perfectas para salir por patas, un poco grades de llevar pero si le cojes el gusto una maravilla.


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

Oh! News en Telegram

_La factura eléctrica de los productores de tomate en Finlandia alcanza los 300.000 euros al mes

Muchos empresarios ya han tenido que interrumpir la producción de tomates y pepinos para este año, escribe Yle.

"Si no conseguimos ayuda ahora, probablemente en enero todos los invernaderos estarán a oscuras", afirma el empresario Joakim Strand. Explicó que algunas de las luces tienen que estar encendidas para que las plantas no mueran.

El gobierno aún no ha hecho promesas sobre nuevos paquetes de ayudas agrícolas, aunque la oposición ya lo ha cuestionado. Los agricultores consideran que se están retrasando las decisiones sobre estas cuestiones._


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Oh! News en Telegram
> 
> _La factura eléctrica de los productores de tomate en Finlandia alcanza los 300.000 euros al mes
> 
> ...



¡¡Qué cojones hacen estos tíos cultivando tomates en las cercanía del circulo polar ártico!!.

Hay que tener los huevos muy grandes.


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Decipher (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>







__





VLADimir PUTIN se comió a mi perro y me obligó a mirar


nunca había contado esto por miedo a no ser creído y que me tomasen por loco, pero ahora que todo eL MUNDO conoce la maldad del personaje, es el momento de sincerarme. dE PEQUEÑO estaba yo de vacaciones en la COSTA BLANCA y mientras mis padres echaban la siesta en la playa me fui a darle un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## delhierro (11 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Probablemente, HIMARS trabajó en la base. Comenzó un incendio a gran escala, los invasores estaban bajo los escombros. Inmediatamente *los rusos afirmaron que en la institución supuestamente descansaban civiles, pero los golpes ocurrieron durante el toque de queda.*



Manipulación para subnormales. El toque de queda implica no entrar y salir, si estan descansando en el edificio no estan rompiendo el toque de queda, pueden ser perfectamente civiles.

Me imagino que no les merece la pena pagar más a los intoxicadores , porque a la gente a la que va dirigida toda esta mierda no se molesta ni en leer la noticia entera. Pero ya el colmo es resaltarlo.


----------



## EGO (11 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> La Parka colega, que la tienen con horas extras.



¿Vas fumado?

Escribes como un chiflado.A burbuja se entra sobrio.


----------



## delhierro (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Jozepe again...



¿ las barricadas no seran toleradas ? Pero en los paises que nos interesan levantarlas es libertad. Es la hostia el nivel de jeta de la EU.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡Qué cojones hacen estos tíos cultivando tomates en las cercanía del circulo polar ártico!!.
> 
> Hay que tener los huevos muy grandes.



Con gas barato todo es posible, necesitan climatizar los invernaderos calentándolos. Otro tema es la luz pues tambien necesitan iluminarlos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Vas fumado?
> 
> Escribes como un chiflado.A burbuja se entra sobrio.



No bebo, no puedo capullo, se entra en burbuja con los papeles del forense en la mano.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (11 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Con gas barato todo es posible, necesitan climatizar los invernaderos calentándolos. Otro tema es la luz pues tambien necesitan iluminarlos.



De los mil millones de cosas que se pueden hacer con gas escojen la más estúpida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Me suena que es viejo...


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> De los mil millones de cosas que se pueden hacer con gas escojen la más estúpida.



Eso, o comprarnos a nosotros los tomates a 10 eur/kg. Les salía a cuenta hasta ahora.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

Las unidades rusas avanzan activamente en dirección a Velikaya Novoselkovka.
El enemigo se retiró de sus líneas del frente.
La situación debería tener un impacto positivo en el contexto de la confrontación cerca de Svatovo.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Elimina (11 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Es la primera vez que Occidente se enfrenta a militares profesionales con medios disponibles en toda su creación?¡menuda mierda de OTAN!.



Exacto.
Las demás veces ha enviado a follacabras


----------



## Expected (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



En Canarias, acogemos a las suecas por un alquiler de 3000€ al mes sin problemas.


----------



## Elimina (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



¡Es el momento de construir el ejército de la UE!


----------



## Adriano II (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Oh! News en Telegram
> 
> _La factura eléctrica de los productores de tomate en Finlandia alcanza los 300.000 euros al mes
> 
> ...



Y a quien cojones se le ocurre cultivar tomates en Finlandia ???

Que se dediquen a criar renos ...


----------



## Artedi (11 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Con gas barato todo es posible, necesitan climatizar los invernaderos calentándolos. Otro tema es la luz pues tambien necesitan iluminarlos.



Con los leds de horticultura de hoy dia no problem...


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

*Cuál es el estado del sistema energético ucraniano tras 2 meses de ataques sistemáticos - El desglose de Rybar*

El 10 de octubre, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron el primer ataque masivo contra las infraestructuras energéticas de Ucrania. El equipo de Rybar explica el estado del sistema energético ucraniano tras dos meses de ataques.

¿Dónde fue golpeado?

A finales de noviembre se produjo un efecto acumulativo. Los ataques limitadas en algunas regiones empezaron a provocar apagones en todo el país.

El objetivo principal era la red de distribución y no las instalaciones de generación. Los autotransformadores trifásicos de 330/110 kV y los autotransformadores monofásicos de 750/330 kV quedaron fuera de servicio en las subestaciones.

Incidentalmente se vieron afectados disyuntores de alta tensión, seccionadores de línea y transformadores de corriente y tensión.

En algunos casos aislados, se vieron afectadas estaciones generales de control (GCP) y centrales térmicas.

¿El ataque incendiario fue realmente sistémico?

A pesar de la aparente extrañeza, los ataques pueden dividirse a grandes rasgos en cinco etapas lógicamente interrelacionadas:

▪ Fase 1: ataques en subestaciones nodales de alta tensión.
✅ Capacidad de analizar las consecuencias para todo el sistema y el tiempo necesario para recuperarse.

▪ Fase 2: ataques en las subestaciones de las grandes ciudades y en el edificio Ukrenergo para limitar el control del despacho.
✅ Dificultades temporales e introducción de horarios de apagones.

▪ Fase 3: aislamiento de las tres centrales nucleares restantes del sistema eléctrico del país.
✅ La central nuclear de Khmelnitsky y una unidad de la central nuclear de Rivne se han cerrado por emergencia. El centro y el oeste se quedaron sin suministro eléctrico. Los calendarios de cierre se han endurecido.

▪ Fase 4: ataques en aparamenta de grandes centrales eléctricas y en las propias centrales, ataques repetidas en subestaciones nodales.
✅ Colapso temporal del sistema eléctrico, escasez aguda de generación de electricidad. Importación de electricidad de Polonia y Rumanía. Constantes cortes de emergencia no programados.

▪ Fase 5: derribo metódico de las subestaciones y centrales eléctricas restantes que tiran del suministro eléctrico a los consumidores de todo el país.
✅ Ahora continúa. Los resultados pueden verse en los ataques a Odessa, Kiev y Sumy. Algo similar ocurre en las regiones de Lviv y Dnipropetrovsk.

Okay, pero todo se puede reconstruir, ¿no?

Ucrania se ha quedado sin reservas, su propia producción en Zaporozhye cesó hace tiempo.

A pesar de las acciones de relaciones públicas con la transferencia de equipos secundarios, en la actualidad nadie puede suministrar autotransformadores de alta tensión (salvo unos pocos de Lituania y posiblemente Bulgaria y Rumanía).

Aunque la industria europea vuelva a centrarse en las necesidades de Ucrania, las primeras entregas de unidades tendrán que esperar al menos seis meses.

Entonces, ¿hay un colapso total en Ucrania ahora?

No exactamente.

Ahora se están tomando medidas para proteger los puntos más importantes. Se están construyendo barreras en los lugares supervivientes. Se está reforzando la defensa aérea.

¿Así que la red eléctrica está parcialmente intacta?

Ay, sí.

Las obras de restauración están en marcha gracias al incomprensible humanismo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Si las ataques no se produjeran en los equipos eléctricos, sino en los puestos de control, no habría nada que restaurar.

Un ataque a la OPU con destrucción del edificio dejaría inoperativa la subestación. Además, hay que privar a Ucrania de la capacidad de generar electricidad.

¿Cuál es el efecto práctico ahora?

Se está debatiendo la idea de trasladar el país a "islas" separadas alimentadas por la central eléctrica más cercana. Los daños han reducido la manejabilidad del sistema eléctrico y están provocando numerosos accidentes.

Moldavia se ha visto afectada, ya que las principales centrales eléctricas están en Transdniestria.

Se está considerando la opción de importar electricidad de Europa y traer centrales turcas flotantes.

❗ Pero ya se ha pasado el punto de no retorno.

Sí, el sistema energético sigue siendo capaz de abastecer a las industrias críticas y al transporte ferroviario. Pero cuanto más avanza, más cosas van mal.

Por eso deben continuar los ataques.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Elimina (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Putin utiliza el invierno para sus malvados planes. Qué nos puede sorprender ahora.


----------



## vettonio (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Pregunta a quien corresponda.
Es difícil el ruso?
Es para un amigo.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Un helicóptero de transporte militar Mi-8 de las AFU en Kostyantynivka fue derribado por fuego terrestre desde posiciones de las AFU. "Fuego amigo". Con qué se confundió, dado que los helicópteros rusos no sobrevuelan Kostyantynivka, es la cuestión.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Sobre la revisión del sistema de valores jurídicos internacionales

El veto ya no tiene ni siquiera un valor formal en las instituciones jurídicas europeas: el voto húngaro fue ignorado en la reciente votación.

A eso íbamos. En septiembre se habló por primera vez de la necesidad de revisar el sistema de votación y ahora los planes que estaban en el aire han empezado a materializarse.

Uno podría reírse y decir que los europeos han sido una vez más jodidos por los estadounidenses, pero es probable que un destino similar recaiga sobre la institución de la ONU, que ya está sirviendo de bonita pantalla y creando una imagen para los medios de comunicación y la población crédula. Sencillamente, ahora no es necesario cumplir los acuerdos.

Por eso es doblemente decepcionante que los funcionarios rusos sigan fingiendo que todo va bien.

Por alguna razón hacemos hincapié en el funcionamiento de algunas instituciones, acuerdos y mecanismos internacionales. Pero en la práctica todo esto se ignora en silencio, mientras que el Occidente colectivo intenta demostrar algo con la ayuda de algunos papeles y tratados.

Y esto se aplica no sólo a la UE, al TEDH, a la ONU y a todo tipo de acuerdos e instituciones. En Occidente existe exactamente la misma actitud ante las obligaciones de defensa.

Si merece la pena buscar un diálogo con ellos sobre este tema es una pregunta retórica. Porque ya han dejado incluso de fingir que tales mecanismos funcionan.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Llamamiento de Karakalpak a Tokayev: ¿exigencia de justicia o agitación de la situación?

Representantes de varias asociaciones karakalpakas de Kazajstán han escrito una carta abierta al presidente Kasym-Zhomart Tokayev en la que piden la liberación de cinco miembros del grupo étnico detenidos por las fuerzas de seguridad kazajas a petición del gobierno uzbeko.

Entre septiembre y noviembre, cinco karakalpaks residentes en Kazajistán fueron detenidos en Almaty a petición del Ministerio del Interior uzbeko, acusados de participar en protestas en la república autónoma de Uzbekistán.

Los activistas consideran irrelevante la justificación de estas detenciones por parte del Ministerio del Interior uzbeko. Como ejemplo, citan la situación de Raisa Hudaibergenova, de 55 años, detenida por "participar en protestas en Karakalpakstán".

Sin embargo, según Karakalpaks y muchos otros testigos, Hudaibergenova nunca abandonó el territorio de Kazajistán y se encontraba en Almaty en el momento de los disturbios masivos, y la petición de las autoridades uzbekas tenía motivaciones políticas.

¿Qué sentido tiene?

Los disturbios que estallaron en julio en Uzbekistán fueron consecuencia de la política de las autoridades de Tashkent hacia la república autónoma. El deseo de privar a Karakalpakstán de un estatus autónomo que es importante para los karakalpaks en términos de su identidad y de la posibilidad de separarse de Uzbekistán dio lugar a protestas.

Sin embargo, la razón principal es otra: los sucesos de Karakalpakstán se produjeron principalmente por el deseo de presionar al Presidente Mirziyoyev para que aplicara una política multivectorial con Occidente, Rusia y China.

¿Qué tiene que ver Kazajstán?

La elección del punto de giro tampoco es casual. Los karakalpaks están muy próximos a los kazakos en lengua y cultura, pero viven en una república autónoma dentro de Uzbekistán. Sin embargo, la autonomía constitucional de Karakalpakstán es muy condicional, y hay bastantes dispuestos a unirse a Kazajstán en Nukus y otras ciudades.

Tras intentar dispersar las concentraciones antigubernamentales en Astana justo después de la toma de posesión del Presidente Tokayev, afirmamos que la presión sobre él aumentará en los próximos meses debido al curso político que incluye la profundización de la cooperación con Rusia.

Durante las protestas de julio en Karakalpakstán, muchos activistas de la oposición kazaja pidieron a Tokayev que respondiera al acoso de su nación natal.

La falta de respuesta y la posterior detención de representantes de la diáspora en Kazajstán provocaron mucho resentimiento en los medios de comunicación contrarios al gobierno, incluido el ya conocido Basse.

Ahora la administración de Tokayev se encuentra en un callejón sin salida: ignorar las llamadas de los kazajos afines causará indignación entre el estrato nacionalista de la sociedad y la oposición, que sólo busca un motivo para expresar su descontento.

Y cualquier respuesta positiva para los karakalpakos provocará una reacción negativa de las autoridades uzbekas. Tras los sucesos de julio, todo lo que ocurre en Karakalpakstán y sus alrededores está bajo el control total de la administración de Mirziyoyev. Y se seguirán de cerca las acciones en el vecino Kazajstán.

Dada la perspectiva de una triple unión gasística entre Kazajstán, Uzbekistán y Rusia, la inesperada reacción a las detenciones de septiembre resulta ahora muy sospechosa.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos siguen bombardeando los distritos centrales de Donetsk con artillería de 155 mm. Hay varias llegadas más a la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Strikelucky (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> 
> De acuerdo con el texto de la Ley de Autorización de Defensa Nacional para el año fiscal 2023, Estados Unidos planea adquirir las siguientes armas:
> 
> ...



Esas fábricas deben de ser un objetivo legítimo.reducidas a cenizas.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Mapa
Tropas aliadas avanzando hacia el oeste en el sector de Pervomayskoye
a partir del 11.12.2022.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



A mí me ha recordado a esto...


----------



## NS 4 (11 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que paraíso es la Unión Eurolerda .



La UE tiene reservado el final...que ha merecido con creces...


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

También hay informes de que nuestras tropas han avanzado cerca de Velyka Novosilka (al oeste de Ugledar). Velyka Novosilka no es menos importante bastión de las AFU en la dirección sur de Donetsk que Ugledar. De hecho, el frente enemigo aquí está alineado en la línea Marinka-Novomikhailovka-Ugledar-Velyka Novoselka. Si se consiguen resultados en la zona de Velyka Novoselovka, esto dificultará al enemigo la defensa de Ugledar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Continúan los enfrentamientos callejeros en Novoselovskoye. El enemigo está siendo expulsado de las afueras del oeste. La captura de Novoselovskoye mejorará significativamente la posición de nuestras tropas en dirección a Svatovsk.

Continúan los feroces contraataques en dirección a Krasnoliman. Nuestras fuerzas intentan arrebatar la iniciativa al enemigo, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentan reanudar el avance activo hacia la ruta Svatovo-Kreminna. Esta mañana varios ataques de las AFU fueron repelidos con pérdidas para el enemigo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Muere el portavoz del Sector Derecho, Artem Skoropadsky.

_Skoropadsky, ciudadano ruso (que vivía en Sebastopol y trabajaba como periodista para Kommersant), cuyo verdadero apellido era BYCHKOV, fue incluido en septiembre de 2017 por el Comité de Investigación ruso en una lista internacional de personas buscadas por tres ciudadanos rusos, incluido Skoropadsky, solo por su conexión con las actividades del Sector Derecho.

Se hizo famoso antes de convertirse en portavoz de Sector Derecho por protagonizar numerosas provocaciones. Por ejemplo, fue uno de los organizadores de los actos vandálicos contra el monumento a Lenin en la estación de metro de Teatralnaya en 2010.
Siendo feligrés de la UOC-KP y participante y organizador de una serie de provocaciones contra la UOC), sin embargo, debido a sus oscuras conexiones informales con Oleksandr Drabinko, fue premiado por la UOC, y Georgiy Kovalenko incluso le nombró miembro del grupo de "blogueros ortodoxos"... para la defensa de Oleksandr Drabinko y contra el "ala pro-Moscú" de la UOC._

Tierra al mankurt.

PS. Murió a los 41 años de una úlcera de estómago.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

De declaraciones recientes sobre el tema de SMO.

1. Rusia tendrá que vivir enfrentada a Occidente durante mucho tiempo (c) Peskov

En realidad, hemos vuelto a lo que teníamos de 1917 a 1989. Ha habido un "giro equivocado", pero todo está volviendo a la normalidad.

2. Rusia aumenta la producción de armas, incluidas las basadas en nuevos principios (c) Medvédev

Dado el largo período de confrontación y la prolongada guerra en Ucrania, se trata de una necesidad absoluta. El papel y la importancia del complejo militar-industrial seguirán creciendo. Y no sólo en el contexto de la guerra en Ucrania. Todo esto también es conocido del pasado soviético. Ya no es necesario explicar por qué el país tenía tantas fábricas militares y por qué se crearon enormes almacenes en caso de guerra.

3. Occidente no quiere a Rusia y no la va a querer, pero Rusia no la necesita (c) Lavrov

Se acabó el sueño de unirse a los "mil millones de oro" y a la "Europa de Lisboa a Vladivostok". El occidentalismo en Rusia ha sufrido otra derrota histórica.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

"Conoced al Papa, zorras": así murieron los pilotos de Wagner PMC cerca de Bakhmut

Hace unos días, un avión de "músicos" Su-24M fue derribado cerca de Kleshcheyevka. El comandante de la tripulación era Antonov Alexander Sergeevich, el navegante Vladimir Nikishin.

Hoy he descubierto cómo sucedió y... Es incluso difícil escribir en voz baja. La tripulación de Wagner repitió la hazaña de Nikolay Gastello.

El 2 de diciembre, mientras la tripulación realizaba una misión de combate en las proximidades de Kleshcheevka, la situación terrestre empezó a cambiar bruscamente. El enemigo intentó un avance blindado, que amenazaba seriamente con perder las posiciones ocupadas por los "músicos".

Tras evaluar la situación, el comandante de uno de los escuadrones de ataque redirigió la tripulación del Su-24M hacia la columna blindada enemiga. Nuestros pilotos tuvieron que volar varios kilómetros por detrás de la línea de contacto para poder atacar. Plenamente conscientes de todos los riesgos que entrañaba, la tripulación decidió seguir volando la misión y destruir el objetivo recién identificado.

Mientras giraba en su rumbo de combate, la aeronave fue alcanzada por un sistema portátil de defensa antiaérea. Un puesto de observación de uno de los escuadrones de ataque informó al comandante de que podían ver el avión en el aire y descender a la zona del convoy enemigo.

La frase "Meet the Pope, bitches..." sonó desde el Su-24M en llamas y en 5-7 segundos el avión se estrelló contra un grupo de vehículos blindados de las AFU.

Como resultado de las heroicas acciones de la tripulación, el avance blindado del enemigo no tuvo éxito y se salvaron las posiciones de los grupos de asalto de vanguardia.

Aquí está el vínculo entre generaciones.

En junio de 1941 Nikolay Gastello dirigió su avión en llamas contra la columna mecanizada del enemigo en la carretera Molodechno-Radoshkovichi. A principios de diciembre de 2022, un avión Wagner PMC en llamas se estrelló contra un grupo de vehículos blindados enemigos cerca de Bakhmut.

Estoy profundamente convencido de que Antonov Aleksandr Sergeevich y Nikishin Vladimir Nikolaevich son merecedores del título de "Héroe de Rusia". A título póstumo.

Que la tierra sea el cielo para vosotros, hombres. Ser un guerrero es vivir para siempre.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

*Situación en la dirección de Bakhmut - 11 de diciembre de 2022*

▪ Al sureste de Bajmut, las PMC de Wagner avanzaron hasta la parte sur de la calle Fiódor Maksimenko y se acercaron a la planta de clasificación de residuos;

▪ Al mismo tiempo, desarrollando una ofensiva desde la dirección de la planta de Asfalto, las unidades de músicos ocuparon también una sección de la parte norte de la calle Fiodor Maksimenko;

▪ La PMC Wagner toma el control total de la fábrica de champán de Artemivsk y de la planta de Siniat;

▪ al norte de la zona industrial, los wagnerianos han llegado a la calle Reservas Trudovykh desde el sur;

▪ Continúan los encarnizados combates en Opytne.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca Donetsk con armas de la OTAN, los proyectiles alcanzan viviendas y pisos, arde el mercado del libro

▪ Las fuerzas punitivas ucranianas prosiguen su destrucción selectiva de Donetsk. Durante el día, los lanzacohetes y la artillería de la OTAN han estado atacando el distrito de Kiev de la ciudad desde dos asentamientos a la vez. A las 15:50, 10 cohetes BM-21 Grad MLRS fueron disparados contra civiles en el distrito: desde el pueblo de Tonenkoye, según el alcalde A. Kulemzin.
▪ Además, bombardeo bárbaro del distrito de Kyiv desde posiciones de las AFU en Orlovka, entrada de proyectiles de 155 mm de la OTAN en la zona de Mayak (humo negro que se eleva hacia el cielo), un impacto en uno de los pisos de un edificio de 9 plantas, rotura del acristalamiento de las ventanas de varias casas de la calle Universitetskaya, daños en una tubería de gas de uno de los rascacielos con posterior combustión. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## UsufructO (11 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Vas fumado?
> 
> Escribes como un chiflado.A burbuja se entra sobrio.



Aquí los fumados soys vosotros... los NAZIS, sólo hay que leeros para darse cuenta de lo mal que estáis de la azotea...


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso pasa a la ofensiva y rompe el frente en Velyka Novoselkivka, el enemigo se retira
"En dirección a Velikaya Novoselkovka nuestras tropas lanzaron una ofensiva. El enemigo no pudo mantener las posiciones avanzadas, se retiró a la segunda línea simultáneamente con la retirada de las reservas y opuso la mayor resistencia en esta posición. Por ahora la situación es flotante, pero pronto la oscuridad obligará a reducir la actividad", declaró el combatiente de Vostok Oleksandr Khodakovsky.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Nuevas declaraciones del portavoz presidencial ruso:

▪ Putin mantuvo una conversación telefónica con Erdogan.
▪ Rusia necesita tener un margen de seguridad porque tendrá que convivir con la confrontación.
▪ Las preocupaciones de Rusia sobre Minsk fueron ignoradas, lo que fue el precursor de la operación especial.
▪ El Occidente colectivo no nos quiere ni nos querrá, pero Rusia no lo necesita.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (11 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡Qué cojones hacen estos tíos cultivando tomates en las cercanía del circulo polar ártico!!.
> 
> Hay que tener los huevos muy grandes.



O el cerebro corroido.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Lymansky, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas fueron derrotadas en los distritos de Sinkovka, Tabayivka y Krakhmalne de la región de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos, un APC, 3 piezas de artillería y 6 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, las fuerzas rusas continuaron las ofensivas en ciertas zonas, lo que dio lugar a la ocupación de líneas y posiciones más favorables. El enemigo realizó intentos infructuosos de contraatacar las posiciones rusas en dirección a Zhytlovka, Ploshanka y Kolomiychikha LNR. Las unidades de las AFU fueron empujadas de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Fueron destruidos hasta 65 combatientes ucranianos, un vehículo blindado de combate y dos camionetas. Tres ERG ucranianos y tres unidades de mortero de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron destruidos en las zonas de Chervonaya Dibrova y Serebryansky forestales en la LNR.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo ofensivas. Hasta 40 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas fueron destruidos en esta dirección durante el día.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk el enemigo intentó atacar las posiciones rusas en dirección al asentamiento Neskuchnoye de la DNR. Fueron destruidos hasta 40 combatientes ucranianos, un BMP, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23859









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Continúa la operación "picadora de carne en Artemivsk": hospitales abarrotados de tropas de las AFU
Nuevas imágenes publicadas por Kiev resources.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (11 Dic 2022)

*El Kremlin cree que Europa está pasando de depender energéticamente de Rusia a hacerlo de Estados Unidos*

"Han cambiado la dependencia de Rusia por la dependencia del gas natural licuado estadounidense", ha señalado Peskov en la televisión estatal rusa, argumentando que la dependencia era la misma, sólo que con "mucha menos reciprocidad".

"Y ahora, cuando *los europeos están perdiendo miles de millones de euros cada día, Washington ya está ganando estos miles de millones de dólares*", ha concluido Peskov.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Resulta que mientras estaba en una prisión americana, Victor Booth pintaba.
Uno de los cuadros estaba dedicado al camarada Stalin.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)

MOSCÚ, 11 de diciembre. /TASS/. Rusia está impulsando la producción de las armas más poderosas, incluso basadas en nuevos principios físicos, para contrarrestar a los países occidentales que apoyan al régimen de Kiev, escribió el domingo el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev, en su canal Telegram.

"Nuestro enemigo está atrincherado <...> en Europa, América del Norte, Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y muchos otros lugares que han jurado lealtad a los nazis de hoy. Es por eso que estamos impulsando la producción de los medios de destrucción más poderosos. , incluidos los que se basan en nuevos principios", dijo.

El comentario está dirigido al secretario del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania, Aleksey Danilov, quien dijo el sábado que el enemigo de Kiev estaba en el territorio desde las repúblicas adjuntas de Donbass hasta Vladivostok.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Jozepe again...



El vampiro Burrell ya se ha posicionado lógicamente con los mafiosos kosovares.


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El vampiro Burrell ya se ha posicionado lógicamente con los mafiosos kosovares.



Este señor de amplio recto es así, se viste de judío si conviene o de musulmán genocida si le pagan. No debe haber en el mundo estado más ilegítimo que Kosovo, pero oye, si echan unos euros para la herencia (porque a este le queda ya poquito), pues al bote. Lo divertido será cuando Marruecos ataque a Argelia y España sea inmolada en esa guerra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

puede que a cambio de 100k KIA rusos conquisten unas ruinas 



millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

transinistria?



frangelico dijo:


> Este señor de amplio recto es así, se viste de judío si conviene o de musulmán genocida si le pagan. No debe haber en el mundo estado más ilegítimo que Kosovo, pero oye, si echan unos euros para la herencia (porque a este le queda ya poquito), pues al bote.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

que fuentes OTAN? kremlin factoria de ficcion?



millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (11 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El vampiro Burrell ya se ha posicionado lógicamente con los mafiosos kosovares.



Tienes el apunte concreto???

Que ha dicho el perro otanista de mierda???


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

kremlin factoria de ficción

la palangana donde abrevan los gaznates más serviles



EGO dijo:


> ¿Cuales son las "fuentes HOTAN" del tal bot pro ruso Lorena?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

el roto demografico que esta propiciando el enano pederasta a la federacion rusista es antologico
quiere su propio ejercito de mobikis terracota que le lleven la palangana en el infierno


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> No tienen dónde esconderse


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tienes el apunte concreto???
> 
> Que ha dicho el perro otanista de mierda???



￼
Josep Borrell Fontelles
@JosepBorrellF
·
Seguir
#EU no tolerará ataques contra @EULEXKosovo o el uso de actos criminales violentos en el norte. Los grupos de serbokosovares deben retirar las barricadas de inmediato. La calma debe ser restaurada. EULEX continuará coordinándose con las autoridades de Kosovo y la KFOR.

Todos los actores deben evitar la escalada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Dic 2022)

Pues está claro que el turco va a lo suyo…lo de Ucrania ya si eso para otro día…
MOSCÚ, 11 de diciembre. /TASS/. Los presidentes de Rusia y Turquía, Vladimir Putin, y Recep Tayyip Erdogan, discutieron un crecimiento récord en la facturación comercial y los proyectos de energía de los dos países, un acuerdo de granos y un acuerdo sirio. El servicio de prensa del Kremlin informó de esto el domingo.








В Кремле раскрыли подробности разговора Путина и Эрдогана


Президенты России и Турции обсудили рекордный рост товарооборота и энергопроекты двух стран, зерновую сделку и сирийское урегулирование




tass.ru


----------



## HDR (11 Dic 2022)

*Coronel EEUU Richard Black: "Solo en Bakhmut, Ucrania pierde más tropas al día que nosotros en un mes en Vietnam"*





Coronel EEUU Richard Black: "Solo en Bakhmut, Ucrania pierde más tropas al día que nosotros en un mes en Vietnam"


En Vietnam, Estados Hundidos de Anglosión tuvo 60 mil fallecidos (sin contar desaparecidos que ni se sabe cuántos). Fueron unos 20 años de guerra, es decir, 240 meses redondeando. Por tanto, EEUU tenía un total de 250 fallecidos, aproximadamente, en cada mes de guerra en Vietnam. Los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MiguelLacano (11 Dic 2022)

Es una puñetera vergüenza la sucesión de crímenes que cometen los ucros con bombardeos indiscriminados contra civiles. Se saben impunes, y sacan su vena asesina y abyecta. Bien es cierto que no menos vergonzoso resulta que tras 8 meses los rusos no sean capaces de proteger a la gente en los territorios que ocupan. 

Luego está la carnicería del Dombas, muertos y lisiados de ambos bandos, sin ganancias dignas de ese nombre, por la inutilidad de quienes dirigen esta salvajada, propia de comienzos del siglo pasado. Menudos ineptos ... ya están en los anales de la infamia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

el traficante de armas  resulta que los que apoyan el programa Skolae de corrupcion de menores son proximos al kremlin, caso de podemos y bildu. es la sudversión ideologica de la KGB la que esta detras del asalto a los valores occidentales.

en los orfanatos rusos que les enseñan?






Report Documents Brutal Treatment in Russian Orphanages







www.hrw.org









Lma0Zedong dijo:


> El traficante de armas ruso Viktor Bout ya está hablando en la tele rusa, y creo que tiene razón en lo que dice:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

pero hijodelagranputa si andais aqui pidiendo que se nukee kiev y odesa, el tragasables de @GuidoVonList no hace mas que pedirlo entre cliente y cliente

y lo decis mientras el imperio del mal lamina las ciudades o las bombardea con fosforo blanco



MiguelLacano dijo:


> Es una puñetera vergüenza la sucesión de crímenes que cometen los ucros con bombardeos indiscriminados contra civiles. Se saben impunes, y sacan su vena asesina y abyecta. Bien es cierto que no menos vergonzoso resulta que tras 8 meses los rusos no sean capaces de proteger a la gente en los territorios que ocupan.
> 
> Luego está la carnicería del Dombas, muertos y lisiados de ambos bandos, sin ganancias dignas de ese nombre, por la inutilidad de quienes dirigen esta salvajada, propia de comienzos del siglo pasado. Menudos ineptos ... ya están en los anales de la infamia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

es acojonanta el cinismo que gastan estos criminales que apoyan el genocidio de ucranianos


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Continúa la operación "picadora de carne en Artemivsk": hospitales abarrotados de tropas de las AFU
> Nuevas imágenes publicadas por Kiev resources.
> 
> 
> ...



Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Rusia, algo que no he calculado y tampoco muchos foreros.

Siempre decimos que Ucrania tiene "tropas infinitas" y que es absurdo no avanzar y picar carne siempre habrá más y tiene un coste material. Es cierto.. pero no contaba con esto;

Rusia provoca gran cantidad de :

1. Heridos muy leves. = No hay problema para Ucrania

2. Heridos leves = la mayoría se tratan en el campo de batalla, algunos empeoran 

3. Heridos moderados = gran parte se atienden en hospitales ucranianos y/y hospitales de campaña/improvisados 

4. Heridos graves = se tratan en hospitales o mueren 

5. Heridos urgentes muy graves = se tratan en los boxer y quirófanos 

6. Heridos con emergencia (da igual si la herida es grave en apariencia o no o se tratan de inmediato o mueren) = UCIs y boxers 


Por tanto Ucrania recibe diariamente. 2, 3, , 4 , 5 , 6. Eso hace que muchos sanitarios tengan que viajar por todo el país y que algunos hospitales colapsen literalmente

Al colapsar hospitales los enfermos civiles son derivados a otros que también colapsan 

Por tanto la sanidad se va a la mierda y provoca un caos.

Al tiempo los hospitales se empiezan a vaciar (debemos estar en ese momento)ya que la gente da por imposible "curarse" o parir con Garantías.

Esto provoca éxodo de ciudadanos, algunos de ellos trabajan para la administración por lo que está tambien empeora y la moral de la población también

Todo esto hace que Ucrania aunque reciba dinero infinito no pueda entrenar y llevar al frente a cientos de miles, ya que muchos jóvenes deberán ayudar en el día día ucraniano


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> *Coronel EEUU Richard Black: "Solo en Bakhmut, Ucrania pierde más tropas al día que nosotros en un mes en Vietnam"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a pesar de eso no se mueve una silla en el gobierno nazi, es lo que tiene haber tenido 8 años para fortalecerse y robustecer el gobierno ukro, los bastardos no han perdido el tiempo.


----------



## HDR (11 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues a pesar de eso no se mueve una silla en el gobierno nazi, es lo que tiene haber tenido 8 años para fortalecerse y robustecer el gobierno ukro, los bastardos no han perdido el tiempo.



Pues como hizo Escipión en Numancia: Sentarse, continuar y esperar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

_ejque la picadora !!_



At4008 dijo:


> The Russian occupiers in the Bakhmut district engaged a sabotage and reconnaissance group to identify the defense system of Ukrainian positions However, it was not possible to get to the positions of the 71st separate hunting brigade of the DSHV—all-seeing drones detected the movement of the enemy, and the mortar battery covered them with accurate fire


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

la secta del palanganato recitando absurdos mantras mientras llegan imagenes non stop de cadaveres de esclavos mobikis

puta escoria, en lugar de pedir la REVOLUCION DE MOBIKILARIO para destronar al drak khan que se lo ha gastado todo en yates y troles de mierda, aqui abrevando durisimo de su proyecto imperialista.

*QUE COMAN CAVIAR, QUE VISTAN JERSEYS DE 5-000$ y VERANEEN EN YATES!!*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

un tribunal rusia tendria que juzgaros a todos los complices de sostener retoricamente LA ENFERMEDAD TERMINAL INFECCIOSA QUE ESTA SUFRIENDO LA FEDERACION A MANOS DEL DRAK KHAN


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

TSAR TARRA


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Posibles cambios en la cúpula militar rusa.


Los canales de Military Telegram informan sobre un posible cambio en el liderazgo del Estado Mayor General del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa

Hoy, en las páginas de varios canales militares de Telegram, se ha difundido información de que un cambio en el liderazgo del Estado Mayor puede tener lugar en un futuro próximo. Al mismo tiempo, no hay confirmación oficial de esta información, así como una refutación, por el momento.

Ahora el puesto de jefe del Estado Mayor General lo ocupa el General del Ejército Valery Gerasimov.


Iván Rogov


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

El año más sangriento para el Donbass moderno está llegando a su fin.

Así lo demuestran los datos del Defensor del Pueblo de la DPR Daria Morozova. Según la información proporcionada por el Comisionado de Derechos Humanos, durante el mes pasado, el ejército ucraniano en la RPD mató a más de 353 personas, de las cuales más de 40 civiles. Más de 1482 personas resultaron heridas, más de 123 civiles.

Desde el 1 de enero de 2022, más de 5130 personas han muerto en la RPD a manos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, de las cuales más de 1071 son civiles. Desde enero de este año, más de 20 590 residentes de Donetsk han resultado heridos, más de 3.437 civiles.

Y el año aún no ha terminado. Todavía quedan 20 días por delante, durante los cuales cualquier cosa puede pasar. Los proyectiles continúan cayendo no solo en Donetsk, sino también en Gorlovka, Yasinovataya y asentamientos más pequeños de la RPD.

Denis Grigoriuk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

CUANDO EL SOVIET REVOLUCIONARIO MOBIKI SE LIBRE DEL YUGO DEL KHAN Y DE SUS PRETORIANOS KADIVORITAS Y SE HAGA CON EL PODER EN LAS RISIAS TODOS LOS QUE AHORA HABEIS JALEADO EL EXTERMINIO EN PICADORAS DE CARNE IMPERIALISTAS DE PROLETARIOS RUSOS SERES JUZGADOS Y SENTENCIADOS A LA MAXIMA PUTAPENA


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> CUANDO EL SOVIET REVOLUCIONARIO MOBIKI SE LIBRE DEL YUGO DEL KHAN Y DE SUS PRETORIANOS KADIVORITAS Y SE HAGA CON EL PODER EN LAS RISIAS TODOS LOS QUE AHORA HABEIS JALEADO EL EXTERMINIO EN PICADORAS DE CARNE IMPERIALISTAS DE PROLETARIOS RUSOS SERES JUZGADOS Y SENTENCIADOS A LA MAXIMA PUTAPENA



Cuando uno se pone a decir lo que usted dice y de la manera que usted dice buscando una reacción muy desesperado tiene que estar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

lo dices por los llamados a nukear que llevais realizando los PUTINCELES?

una pica de la que usan los perceveiros hace falta para sacarte la mugre que se te ha incrustado en el craneo por dentro, de abrevar la palangana del khan



tomasjos dijo:


> Cuando uno se pone a decir lo que usted dice y de la manera que usted dice buscando una reacción muy desesperado tiene que estar


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Donetsk (región de Kyiv):
- en la calle. Batishcheva, 7 sufrió un niño nacido en 2011. y una niña nacida en 2019

❗⚡ De acuerdo a las líneas operativas de la DPR JCCC para el 11 de diciembre se recibió información sobre bajas civiles en las ciudades de la República:

Donetsk (distrito de Petrovski):
- en carril. Galitsky, 9 mujer herida nacida en 1967
- en carril. Galitsky, de 11 años, una mujer nacida en 1976 resultó herida.

Donetsk (región de Kyiv):
- en la calle. Artem, 154 "b" mujer herida nacida en 1935;
- en la calle. Universidad, 120 mujer herida nacida en 1951;
- en la calle. Batishcheva, 7 sufrió un niño nacido en 2011. y una niña nacida en 2019
#NiñosNoObjetivo


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> No se llevó ninguna sorpresa. Qué poco conocéis a los rusos de S Peters, y sus ironías...tenéis que escuchar sus palabras en ruso, no la traducción occidental. Incluso los que seguís este hilo, caéis facil en la propaganda. No dejo de sorprenderme día a día.
> 
> Rusia no estaba preparada en 2014, eso es un hecho. Ni económica ni militarmente.
> Por tanto, solo pudo suministrar armas y poco más, al Donbas. Y punto. No hay más.
> ...



100% de acuerdo, el ruso debe de ser terriblemente difícil de traducir más al Ingles si contamos con la pobreza o rigidez gramatical del ingles, aunque el ingles tenga un léxico amplio.

Sobre el no estar preparados también de acuerdo y es por eso que dejaron ver que se creían los acuerdos de Minks cuando eran los primeros en saber que eran papel mojado pero mejor que el otro bando siguiera creyendo que iban de pardillos.









10 frases rusas intraducibles del ruso con las que poder fardar


No olvides usarlas cuando se presenten oportunidades. No encontrarás ninguna en un libro de texto.




es.rbth.com












¿Quieres decir groserías como un ruso? Una cuenta de Instagram te enseña


Un periodista ruso y un artista de historietas canadiense se han unido para crear un diccionario en línea ruso-inglés que celebra la riqueza de la obscenidad rusa.




es.globalvoices.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

ME MEO EN EN PALANGANATO DEL DIVINO DRAK, TOMAD TOMAD, ES LLUVIA COMO LA QUE OS DEJA CAER EL KHAN DESDE SU PALACIO Y SUS CUENTAS EN SUIZA! HAJAJA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

en el idioma orco existe el tiempo verbal del presente astral?



Alvin Red dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo, el ruso debe de ser terriblemente difícil de traducir más al Ingles si contamos con la pobreza o rigidez gramatical del ingles, aunque el ingles tenga un léxico amplio.
> 
> Sobre el no estar preparados también de acuerdo y es por eso que dejaron ver que se creían los acuerdos de Minks cuando eran los primeros en saber que eran papel mojado pero mejor que el otro bando siguiera creyendo que iban de pardillos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)

PARÍS, 11 de diciembre. /TASS/. Las entregas de armas de Francia a Ucrania mientras sus propias reservas de armas se están agotando son una locura, dijo el político Florian Philippot, líder del partido Patriots, en Twitter el sábado al comentar un artículo en el periódico Opinion.

Publicó un informe del Instituto Francés de Relaciones Internacionales que indicaba que París redujo sus tasas de entrega de armas a Kiev debido al agotamiento de los suministros de armas. "¡Detengamos esta completa locura!" escribió el político.

El 24 de febrero, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo en un discurso televisado que, en respuesta a una solicitud de los jefes de las repúblicas de Donbass, había tomado la decisión de llevar a cabo una operación militar especial para proteger a las personas "que han estado sufriendo abusos". y genocidio por parte del régimen de Kiev durante ocho años". Después de esto, EE. UU. y sus aliados anunciaron la introducción de amplias sanciones contra Rusia y aumentaron las entregas de armas a Kiev.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo dices por los llamados a nukear que llevais realizando los PUTINCELES?
> 
> una pica de la que usan los perceveiros hace falta para sacarte la mugre que se te ha incrustado en el craneo por dentro, de abrevar la palangana del khan



Definitivamente cuando el exabrupto es la única respuesta es que Artemovsk debe estar a punto de caer, y los avances hacia Krasny Liman ser más serios de lo que se piensa.

Y todavía faltan por entrar en juego 223000 movilizados rusos, que tendría sentido que se usasen para ir rotando y desgastando a los ucranianos, si bien yo prefiero lo de las pinzas a lo largo del Dnieper para crear un pedazo de caldero lo cual crearía menos muertes porque al quedar sin munición se rendirian.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



"rusia habanza despacio porque no quiere dañar la hinfrahestructura cibil de un pueblo ermano como el hucraniano."

Modo retardofilocochinazos off


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el traficante de armas  resulta que los que apoyan el programa Skolae de corrupcion de menores son proximos al kremlin, caso de podemos y bildu. es la sudversión ideologica de la KGB la que esta detras del asalto a los valores occidentales.
> 
> en los orfanatos rusos que les enseñan?
> 
> ...



Perdone pero el movimiento woke y el troskismo podemita vienen de nueva Inglaterra y del partido demócrata.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Combates cerca de Svatove: el ejército ruso asalta Novoselovskoye, los "Solntepecs" abrasan al enemigo desde las afueras

▪ Se está luchando en las afueras. La mayor parte de Novoselovskoye ya ha sido ocupada por grupos de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, los combatientes de las AFU intentan aferrarse a las afueras, pero están siendo destruidos rutinariamente.
▪ La ofensiva sobre esta aldea se desarrolló con un fuerte apoyo artillero, incluido el uso de sistemas pesados de lanzallamas Solntepek.
▪ Las últimas y penúltimas calles seguían ayer ocupadas por el enemigo, donde los equipos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania seguían arremetiendo contra ellos. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (11 Dic 2022)

260 OBJETIVOS MILITARES DESTRUIDOS EN LAS ÚLTIMAS HORAS.


11 DEC, 15:56
*Russian army destroys Ukrainian military targets in 177 regions, says ministry*
According to the Defense Ministry Spokesman, operational-tactical aircraft, missile and artillery troops struck 86 artillery units at firing positions, as well as manpower and military equipment

MOSCOW, December 11. /TASS/. Russia’s armed forces eliminated over 260 Ukrainian military targets in the past 24 hours in the special operation in Ukraine, Defense Ministry Spokesman Lieutenant-General Igor Konashenkov reported on Sunday.
"Operational-tactical aircraft, missile and artillery troops struck 86 artillery units at firing positions, as well as manpower and military equipment in 177 regions," the spokesman said.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Ucrania necesita hasta dos años para restaurar por completo todas las instalaciones energéticas dañadas, o incluso más - director de DTEK Ucrania
Sakharuk también dijo que no restaurarían toda la infraestructura energética tras el bombardeo, sino que intentarían crear nuevas instalaciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

y entonces las amenazas nucleares es porque la federacion risia esta apunto de caer
avanzando a 50 metros al dia en una sola ciudad y hablando de una gran pinza sobre dnipro 

y asi en el tiempo astral en el que vivis los palanganeros del drak khan





tomasjos dijo:


> Definitivamente cuando el exabrupto es la única respuesta es que Artemovsk debe estar a punto de caer, y los avances hacia Krasny Liman ser más serios de lo que se piensa.
> 
> Y todavía faltan por entrar en juego 223000 movilizados rusos, que tendría sentido que se usasen para ir rotando y desgastando a los ucranianos, si bien yo prefiero lo de las pinzas a lo largo del Dnieper para crear un pedazo de caldero lo cual crearía menos muertes porque al quedar sin munición se rendirian.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> y entonces las amenazas nucleares es porque la federacion risia esta apunto de caer
> avanzando a 50 metros al dia en una sola ciudad y hablando de una gran pinza sobre dnipro
> 
> y asi en el tiempo astral en el que vivis los palanganeros del drak khan



Las amenazas nucleares son el dedo y lo que pasa en el resto de los terrenos económico y militar la luna.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Forwarded from  Open Ukraine 37# | Открытая Украи

El análisis de Rybar es muy interesante, pero sigue siendo muy "patriótico". No todo es tan bueno para la RF como parece.

En primer lugar, muchos de ellos han conseguido generadores: las tiendas han comprado generadores de gasolina, y los supermercados han comprado generadores diésel, y las empresas están comprando generadores potentes, de 100-1000 KW (y sí, existen y se están vendiendo, y los traen por mar o vía Polonia).

Al precio del gasóleo, 50-55 hryvnias, un kilovatio de estos generadores costaría entre 15 y 20 hryvnias. Pero puedes comprar gasóleo robado a los militares incluso más barato, porque son auténticos patriotas y están encantados de venderlo.

Lo curioso es que los oblenergos venden la electricidad a las empresas a 6-7 hryvnias el kilovatio, y van a subirla dos veces desde Año Nuevo, entonces será más barato vivir de generadores diesel que comprársela a los oblenergos.

En este caso, no dependes de un circo con encendido/apagado de la electricidad según un esquema incomprensible con colas.

Así que las empresas no tendrán problemas para sobrevivir sin electricidad.

Sólo sufrirá la población, que tampoco necesita electricidad para sobrevivir, pero sin electricidad no hay agua ni calefacción, lo que será crítico.

Tarde o temprano, se llevarán potentes generadores diésel a todas las calderas municipales centrales y pozos de agua, y así es como la élite de las ciudades sobrevivirá al invierno. Los suburbios sobrevivirán como puedan, pero no morirán de todos modos, porque todos se han abastecido desde el verano.

Por tanto, el tema de los cortes de electricidad creará algunas dificultades, todo se ralentizará, muchos se irán a vivir a las afueras, pero en principio es poco probable que cambie nada.

En cuanto a los puentes, será un verdadero golpe para el Comisariado del Reich "Ucrania", ya que no es divertido transportar tanques y obuses en barcazas a través del Dniéper.

Dividir Ucrania en dos hará posible tomar la Ucrania de la ribera izquierda a finales del año que viene, y luego entrar en la Ucrania de la ribera derecha desde el norte (sin forzar el Dniéper).

Para ser sincero, ya sólo veo una solución militar a esta crisis y no creo en ningún final pacífico, y todo irá cada vez a peor, porque no hay ningún requisito previo para que los anglosajones no ahoguen económicamente a Europa y no debiliten a Rusia.

Me preocupa que se esté llegando a un punto en el que los EE.UU. le den a nuestro Führer ATACMS y él los dispare profundamente en Rusia como un tonto. En eso no habrá respuesta nuclear, por supuesto, ya que somos amables y fijamos nuestras propias fronteras, cosa que los anglosajones no se fijan y violan fácilmente cosas impensables.

P.D. ¿Cuál es el resumen de todo esto? Ninguna. Me detendré a medias, y el tiempo demostrará si Rusia se guarda algún as en la manga.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

si el woke vendia de los anglosajones no se dedicaria a destruir y pedir el olvido a gente como washinton o albert pike
es un movimiento contra occidente, contra los padres de USA, que no olvidemos, gracias a la indepencia USANA los catolicos pudimos salir alli al culto publico.

tienes la mierda de la kgb pegadisima a las meninges



tomasjos dijo:


> Perdone pero el movimiento woke y el troskismo podemita vienen de nueva Inglaterra y del partido demócrata.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Pregunta a quien corresponda.
> Es difícil el ruso?
> Es para un amigo.



¿Sabe latín?

En el ruso hay *tres* tipos de declinación. La primera declinación se usa para los sustantivos masculinos y neutros. La segunda declinación se utiliza para la mayor parte de los sustantivos femeninos. La tercera declinación se utiliza con los sustantivos femeninos terminados en ь y los neutros terminados en мя.





__





Cargando…






www.fisica.ru




La declinación rusa posee seis casos: nominativo, genitivo, dativo, acusativo, instrumental y locativo o preposicional. Excepto el nominativo, todos los demás casos reciben el nombre de oblicuos. Ordinariamente es el nominativo quien nos permite reconocer el género y el tipo de declinación a que pertenece el sustantivo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Definitivamente cuando el exabrupto es la única respuesta es que Artemovsk debe estar a punto de caer, y los avances hacia Krasny Liman ser más serios de lo que se piensa.



Artemovsk debe de estar a punto de caer porque en un foro en castellano un forero lanza un exabrupto.  Sí, deben de estar los ucranianos y los rusos pendientes de lo que se escribe por aquí. Igual hasta nos leen Putin y Zelensky.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

empleo tu misma logica, idiota
toyota cerrando fabricas de 2k en risia, es la luna



tomasjos dijo:


> Las amenazas nucleares son el dedo y lo que pasa en el resto de los terrenos económico y militar la luna.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

logica putincel, el enano pederasta amenaza con nukes -> todo va bien. Unas risas en el floro-> ucrania a punto de capitular



Giles Amaury dijo:


> Artemovsk debe de estar a punto de caer porque en un foro en castellano un forero lanza un exabrupto.  Sí, deben de estar los ucranianos y los rusos pendientes de lo que se escribe por aquí. Igual hasta nos leen Putin y Zelensky.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Cómo el intercambio de Victor Bout por Brittney Griner está dividiendo a la sociedad estadounidense

Por cuarto día consecutivo, los medios de comunicación de todo el mundo debaten el intercambio del ruso Victor Bout por una jugadora de baloncesto negra, Brittney Griner, condenada por posesión de drogas.

Forbes, USA Today, CNN y otros medios liberales "dan gracias a Dios" por la excarcelación de la estadounidense y destacan la valentía de Biden al tomar una decisión tan dura.

La parte conservadora de la sociedad está en total desacuerdo con ellos. Trump ha calificado de vergonzosa la decisión del canje, y sus compañeros de partido han vuelto a exigir el impeachment. En Internet se critica a la Casa Blanca y se lamenta que se cambiara a Bout por un yonqui y no por el héroe de los servicios de inteligencia Paul Whelan.

El tema del intercambio se superpuso a una serie de publicaciones sobre la censura en Twitter iniciadas por Ilon Musk, en las que se desvelaban detalles de las presiones de la Casa Blanca a blogueros indeseables.

Como resultado, el campo mediático en Estados Unidos se ha caldeado hasta el punto de ruptura, y no era difícil adivinar que la entrevista con Victor Bout publicada ayer por @rt_russian sería inmediatamente arrebatada para ser citada.

▪ Los populares canales TommyRobinsonNews y Jack_Posobiec compartieron fragmentos el mismo día en los que Booth dice que "no odia América", sino que sólo lamenta que EE UU esté perdiendo los valores cristianos.

Y fue esta parte de la entrevista -sobre la pérdida de valores tradicionales en Estados Unidos- la que más resonó entre los usuarios.

▪ El canal Topic du jour , en su repaso a las reacciones a la entrevista en el Twitter de Estados Unidos, cita a un veterano de la Marina estadounidense diciendo que "Booth debería obtener ahora la ciudadanía estadounidense..." u otra cita que "Booth...". entiende mejor los problemas de Estados Unidos que la actual administración".

▪ El canal SITREP cree que las reacciones tan diferentes de los estadounidenses ante el intercambio y la entrevista posterior hablan de una división en la sociedad. Ya no existe una fuerza política que exprese un interés común. Dicho esto, el resultado del intercambio podría ser una bomba de relojería para Biden y el Partido Demócrata. El ejército y los servicios de inteligencia pueden empezar a pensar que sus intereses carecen de importancia y que serán sacrificados en favor de la agenda. Nada bueno pueden sacar los demócratas de cara a las elecciones de 2024.

▪ El bloguero Juan Sinmiedo escribe que todos estos años los medios estadounidenses se han dedicado diligentemente a demonizar la imagen de Bout, llamándole "mercader de la muerte" y atribuyéndole tratos con los talibanes. La Casa Blanca intentó inflar el precio para negociar un mejor intercambio. Las fuerzas de Biden fracasaron con éxito en ese acuerdo, por lo que el resentimiento de los conservadores estadounidenses es comprensible.

▪ El periodista Oliver Martin escribe que la forma misma de la detención de Bout es irritante porque la detención y encarcelamiento de un ciudadano extranjero en el territorio de un tercer país no puede ser simplemente ignorada. En su opinión, no es sorprendente que Rusia se alegre de que la verdad y la justicia hayan triunfado sobre la idea estadounidense de excepcionalismo e impunidad.

▪ El canal alemán Ubersicht Ukraine se sorprende de que nadie en Occidente hable de que el tribunal en realidad no encontró pruebas que incriminaran a Bout. Aunque los mismos periódicos alemanes Spiegel y FAZ, por ejemplo, mencionaron que Bout transportaba legalmente armas para las Naciones Unidas en Sudán e Irak, de lo que los países occidentales eran muy conscientes. Sin embargo, Bout pasó 25 años en prisión.

▪ French Actualite cita a Bout diciendo que una revolución en EEUU es imposible debido a la propaganda mediática. Muchas personas en Occidente llevan tanto tiempo viviendo en un campo de información controlado que ya no se dan cuenta de las contradicciones.

Y, de hecho, es improbable que el descontento estadounidense vaya a más. El Partido Demócrata y los medios de comunicación, aleccionados por el intento de toma del Capitolio el 6 de enero, se han esforzado demasiado por evitar incluso un atisbo de protesta política.

Así que el intercambio de Booth, la censura en Twitter, el gerrymandering en el Congreso y un sinfín de historias similares sólo conducen a la apatía y la frustración, como demuestran nuestras recientes encuestas.

Sin embargo, aún faltan 2 años para las próximas elecciones, y para entonces aún puede manifestarse una masa crítica de desilusionados, como ocurrió en 2016.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

nos permite conocer el genero metafisico de los objetos, que interesante. luego nos sorprende que rusia no tenga filosofia, solo chalados por dugin



Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Sabe latín?
> 
> En el ruso hay *tres* tipos de declinación. La primera declinación se usa para los sustantivos masculinos y neutros. La segunda declinación se utiliza para la mayor parte de los sustantivos femeninos. La tercera declinación se utiliza con los sustantivos femeninos terminados en ь y los neutros terminados en мя.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si el woke vendia de los anglosajones no se dedicaria a destruir y pedir el olvido a gente como washinton o albert pike
> es un movimiento contra occidente, contra los padres de USA, que no olvidemos, gracias a la indepencia USANA los catolicos pudimos salir alli al culto publico
> 
> tienes la mierda de la kgb pegadisima a las meninges



El movimiento woke, el movimiento extremista dentro del feminismo, el manifiesto SCUM, los grupos extremistas dentro del colectivo homosexual, han salido de las universidades anglosajonas, y de su intelligentsia, no de Europa ni de Rusia. Han salido de Harvard, Yale, Georgetown, o Berkeley.

Biden y el partido demócrata son los que, van contra Occidente, dado que son ellos los que protegen a los woke, cosa que es sabida porque se publica en los medios, lo que implica que por tanto Trump tiene razón.

Puesto que Biden es Hillary y era Hillary la que quería la guerra contra Rusia en 2016 está claro que apoyar a los que luchan contra Rusia, esto es los demócratas globalistas, es apoyar a los wokes, que también son apoyados por Bórrell y Von der Leyden. 

Sería un poco raro que los mismos que atacan a Rusia y que promueven la guerra contra ella sean los que rusia paga para desestabilizar occidente.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Sabe latín?
> 
> En el ruso hay *tres* tipos de declinación. La primera declinación se usa para los sustantivos masculinos y neutros. La segunda declinación se utiliza para la mayor parte de los sustantivos femeninos. La tercera declinación se utiliza con los sustantivos femeninos terminados en ь y los neutros terminados en мя.
> 
> ...



Parecido al latin, lo digo por las declinaciones


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

el partido democrata CAPITALIZA en la medida en que puede la corrupcion moral que los imperios del este inyectan en occidente.

ya te estoy diciendo que el movimiento woke es un MOVIMIENTO QUE RECLAMA EL INDIGENISMO FRENTE A LA COLONIZACION Y LOS VALORES EUROPEOS, entroncando perfectamente con la guerra antioccidental de rusia, tratando de alinear a los mas chalados del planeta para destruir nuestro ORDEN

ahora resulta que la MASONERIA ANGLOSAJONA SE DEDICA A DERRIBAR LAS ESTATUAS DE UN MASON 33 REFENTE COMO ALBERT PIKE QUE GENERO UN MONTON DE LITERATURA INTERNA

bah, tanta mierda de la kGB pegada a las meninges te ha dejado ya jodido para siempre



tomasjos dijo:


> En ese caso Biden y el partido demócrata, va contra Occidente, dado que son ellos los que protegen a los woke, cosa que es sabida porque se publica en los medios y por tanto Trump tiene razón.
> 
> Puesto que Biden es Hillary y era Hillary la que quería la guerra contra Rusia en 2016 está claro que apoyar a los que luchan contra Rusia, esto es los demócratas globalistas, es apoyar a los wokes, que también son apoyados por Bórrell y Von der Leyden.
> 
> Sería un poco raro que los mismos que atacan a Rusia y que promueven la guerra contra ella sean los que rusia paga para desestabilizar occidente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

el woke por ejemplo pregona el FIN DE LA LOGICA Y LA CIENCIA OCCIDENTAL, algo que entronca PERFECTAMENTE con el asalto que pregona DUGIN a la civilizacion occidental y en general la mierda intelectual y supersticiosa que es el imperio ruso


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Novoselovskoye.

Los combatientes de las AFU se esconden en los sótanos. Desalojarlos de allí es bastante problemático.
Pero hay una manera. Todo lo que necesitas es un copter con una descarga y una chimenea de la estufa. A través de ella se lanza la "Efka", que pertenece a las granadas defensivas, porque tiene una dispersión de fragmentos bastante grande.
El vídeo muestra el trabajo de los "Veteranos" del 60º OMSB









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Artemovsk debe de estar a punto de caer porque en un foro en castellano un forero lanza un exabrupto.  Sí, deben de estar los ucranianos y los rusos pendientes de lo que se escribe por aquí. Igual hasta nos leen Putin y Zelensky.



los ucranianos no creo, pero los CM a sueldo proUcrania que tienen que influenciar a la población europea para que siga poniendo pasta si.


----------



## coscorron (11 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército ruso pasa a la ofensiva y rompe el frente en Velyka Novoselkivka, el enemigo se retira
> "En dirección a Velikaya Novoselkovka nuestras tropas lanzaron una ofensiva. El enemigo no pudo mantener las posiciones avanzadas, se retiró a la segunda línea simultáneamente con la retirada de las reservas y opuso la mayor resistencia en esta posición. Por ahora la situación es flotante, pero pronto la oscuridad obligará a reducir la actividad", declaró el combatiente de Vostok Oleksandr Khodakovsky.
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es potencialmente importante y puede cambiar la línea del frente rapidamente ... Si las tropas rusas avanzan hacía Oleksiiv ponen en cerco operativo a todos los pueblos entre Vekyka Novoselivka y Kurajovo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

ya es raro que el woke europeo sea quien pidan que no se entregen armas a ucrania verdad?

demasiada mierda de la kgb incrustada en las meninges


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

y si putin midiera medio metro mas no tendria que llevar plataformas de drak


coscorron dijo:


> Esto es potencialmente importante y puede cambiar la línea del frente rapidamente ... Si las tropas rusas avanzan hacía Oleksiiv ponen en cerco operativo a todos los pueblos entre Vekyka Novoselivka y Kurajovo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> los ucranianos no creo, pero los CM a sueldo proUcrania que tienen que influenciar a la población europea para que siga poniendo pasta si.



Sí, claro y lo CM proUcrania tienen información de primera mano de lo que pasa en Artemovsk como para estar nerviosos o no en función de cómo vaya la guerra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

ucrania es europa cristiana, un candidato a la UE, el bastion de defensa contra el imperio del divino drak y sus esclavos fungibles. POCO SE ESTA JACIENDO



tomasjos dijo:


> los ucranianos no creo, pero los CM a sueldo proUcrania que tienen que influenciar a la población europea para que siga poniendo pasta si.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el woke por ejemplo pregona el FIN DE LA LOGICA Y LA CIENCIA OCCIDENTAL, algo que entronca PERFECTAMENTE con el asalto que pregona DUGIN a la civilizacion occidental y en general la mierda intelectual y supersticiosa que es el imperio ruso



Primero, Dugin va en contra de todo lo woke. Explíqueme entonces porque toda la clase política asociada con el partido demócrata y con la actual dirección politica de la UE y de varios de sus países defiende y apoya lo mismo que los woke, y a la vez son los que más apoyan atacar a Rusia.
Explíqueme también porque los woke van contra el conservadurismo que defiende actualmente Rusia.
Porque la conclusión lógica en ese caso es que Biden, Hillary y Pedro Sánchez trabajan para Putin


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> en el idioma orco existe el tiempo verbal del presente astral?



Vete a ....
Хуем груши околачивать


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

que va a ir en contra de todo lo woke cuando es un HDLGP SATANISTA ANTIBLANCO, UN AGENTE DEL KAOS?

Eres tan tonto que aun no sabes que la desestabilizacion es para el enemigo no para rusia, que rusia provocaba huelgas en todo el mundo pero ametrallaba a los huelgistas en la URSS?

   

dile a un perceveiro que te saque la mierda de las meninges con la pica de acero templado



tomasjos dijo:


> Primero, Dugin va en contra de todo lo woke. Explíqueme entonces porque toda la clase política asociada con el partido demócrata y con la actual dirección politica de la UE y de varios de sus países defiende y apoya lo mismo que los woke, y a la vez son los que más apoyan atacar a Rusia.
> Explíqueme también porque los woke van contra el conservadurismo que defiende actualmente Rusia.
> Porque la conclusión lógica en ese caso es que Biden, Hillary y Pedro Sánchez trabajan para Putin


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Sí, claro y lo CM proUcrania tienen información de primera mano de lo que pasa en Artemovsk como para estar nerviosos o no en función de cómo vaya la guerra.



Los CM proUcrania obviamente reciben la orden de ser más agresivos para contrarrestar a través de sus mensajes el efecto desmoralizador de la toma de esa ciudad.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que va a ir en contra de todo lo woke cuando es un HDLGP ANTIBLANCO?



Dugin es muchas cosas, y muy pocas buenas, pero antiblanco no es una de ellas, precisamente. Básicamente porque de lo que acusa al occidente actual es precisamente de eso, de progresista y antitradicionalista, que es lo mismo que decir antiblanco, dado que se establece la equivalencia entre tradiciones y homogeneidad étnica caucásica y progresismo y mezcla etnicocultural


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

es la lengua de mordor? 7 lavadoras para mobilizarlos a todos?



Alvin Red dijo:


> Vete a ....
> Хуем груши околачивать


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que va a ir en contra de todo lo woke cuando es un HDLGP SATANISTA ANTIBLANCO, UN AGENTE DEL KAOS?
> 
> Eres tan tonto que aun no sabes que la desestabilizacion es para el enemigo no para rusia, que rusia provocaba huelgas en todo el mundo pero ametrallaba a los huelgistas en la URSS?
> 
> ...



Porque un percebeiro? Si yo no soy gallego


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

pero como que no es antiblanco hijodelagranputa si dice que los blancos tenemos qeu ser exterminados, que los rusos se libran solo porque no son blancos del todo.
tradicionalista Dugin? si hay un video de el leyendo un poema en una quedada satanica de ALIESTER CROWLEY

@Amraslazar 





tomasjos dijo:


> Dugin es muchas cosas, y muy pocas buenas, pero antiblanco no es una de ellas, precisamente. Básicamente porque de lo que acusa al occidente actual es precisamente de eso, de progresista y antitradicionalista, que es lo mismo que decir antiblanco, dado que se establece la equivalencia entre tradiciones y homogeneidad étnica caucásica y progresismo y mezcla etnicocultural


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el partido democrata CAPITALIZA en la medida en que puede la corrupcion moral que los imperios del este inyectan en occidente.
> 
> ya te estoy diciendo que el movimiento woke es un MOVIMIENTO QUE RECLAMA EL INDIGENISMO FRENTE A LA COLONIZACION Y LOS VALORES EUROPEOS, entroncando perfectamente con la guerra antioccidental de rusia, tratando de alinear a los mas chalados del planeta para destruir nuestro ORDEN
> 
> ...



Y yo le estoy diciendo que es el partido demócrata el que capitaliza el enfrentamiento con Moscú, y a la vez es altavoz y defensor de los woke y del progresismo , lo cual aparece en los medios.

Si haber hay una contradicción pero es al revés de lo que usted plantea


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es la lengua de mordor? 7 lavadoras para mobilizarlos a todos?



Literalmente quiere decir tirar peras con la polla, contextualmente te quiere decir "deja de perder el tiempo con las tonterías que sueltas".


----------



## arriondas (11 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Perdone pero el movimiento woke y el troskismo podemita vienen de nueva Inglaterra y del partido demócrata.



El wokismo no es otra cosa que las ideas de los puritanos combinadas con otras corrientes como la French Theory. Para los puritanos la caridad hacia los pobres no sólo era la norma, sino que ser poco caritativo estaba considerado como delito. Los malos tratos en casa eran severamente castigados, y las mujeres gozaban de un grado de igualdad relativamente alto. Por otro lado, eran una sociedad bastante represiva en lo que concierne a los vicios (creo que nos suena de algo...)

Los del Mayflower creían en una especie de "libertad ordenada"; todo el mundo tenía derecho a vivir según sus propias normas, pero el deber de vivir de acuerdo con la ley de Dios. Con el paso del tiempo, una vez que el laicismo se impone, se transforma en "de acuerdo a las leyes del estado".

Por eso suelen ser quienes están en contra del derecho a portar armas, quienes defienden con ardor a minorías de toda clase, etc. Lo llevan en su ADN, como sociedad siempre han sido así.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

por la espatula de acero que gastan para extraer los perceves de las rocas, es lo unico que puede sacarte la mierda cristalizada de las meninges



tomasjos dijo:


> Porque un percebeiro? Si yo no soy gallego


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

que el partido democrata CAPITALIZA lo que la subversion del kremlin YA HA PLANTADO ANTES, como el movimiento terrorista negro de los panteras negras, que todo el mundo sabe salio de la kGB. El partido democrata crea un eje tractor para "civilizar" desestabilizacion rusa pura y dura.

eres realmente retrasado si no comprendes que detras de los ataques a los fundamntos de una civilizacion, como es el movimiento woke, SOLO PUEDE ESTAR OTRA CIVILIZACION EXTERNA



tomasjos dijo:


> Y yo le estoy diciendo que es el partido demócrata el que capitaliza el enfrentamiento con Moscú, y a la vez es altavoz y defensor de los woke y del progresismo , lo cual aparece en los medios.
> 
> Si haber hay una contradicción pero es al revés de lo que usted plantea


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

El general de brigada Aziz Nasirzadeh, jefe adjunto del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas iraníes, llegó a Moscú para entrevistarse con Shoigu. Nasirzadeh había dirigido anteriormente la Fuerza Aérea iraní.
Se le considera uno de los posibles candidatos al puesto de Jefe del Estado Mayor iraní en caso de que Bagheri se marche.

En la Fuerza Aérea nuestro invitado persa supervisa el rearme de la Fuerza Aérea iraní (podemos suponer que se discute el tema de la compra del Su-35). La propia Rusia tiene ciertamente interés en los drones y misiles balísticos iraníes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

*El ejército serbio ha sido puesto en alerta máxima.*

Los serbios de Kosovo han recibido un ultimátum para desmantelar las barricadas en el norte de la provincia antes de las 21.00, hora de Moscú.
El conflicto se desarrolla de forma controlada mientras se agita desde Bruselas - Serbia tiene una desagradable elección - o la guerra en un entorno estratégico, u otra concesión sobre Kosovo.

Aguantad, hermanos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (11 Dic 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> A tomar por saco...
> 
> 
> 
> ... Y a disfrutar de lo invadido.



Ya desinvadirán los rusos. Hasta entonces, pues los ucropitecos seguirán haciendo cosas de ucropitecos.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pero como que no es antiblanco hijodelagranputa si dice que los blancos tenemos qeu ser exterminados, que los rusos se libran solo porque no son blancos del todo.
> tradicionalista Dugin? si hay un video de el leyendo un poema en una quedada satanica de ALIESTER CROWLEY
> 
> @Amraslazar



Dugin no ha dicho de exterminar a los blancos, ha dicho de hacer desaparecer el liberalismo, que no tiene nada que ver. Lo que es Dugin es la version esotérica de un nazbol, y eso entronca con la Nouvelle Droite, les Compagnons secrets de De Gaulle, el abate Pierre, Jean Parvulescu, Rene Guenon, Jean Robin, y todo ese mundo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

luego bien que os entra en la puta cabeza que las ideas liberales TIENEN POR COJONES QUE VENIR DE OCCIDENTE, QUE NO PUEDE SER UN FENOMENO INTERNO DE RUSIA Y MUCHO MENOS DE SUS ELITES. PERO EL WOKE, QUE PIDE QUE NO SE ENTREGEN ARMAS A UCRANIA, QUE LA CIVILIZACION OCCIDENTAL ES UNA CARCEL A DESTRUIR, ESO NO PUEDE NI REMOTAMENTE PROVENIR DEL KREMLIN


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El ejército serbio ha sido puesto en alerta máxima.*
> 
> Los serbios de Kosovo han recibido un ultimátum para desmantelar las barricadas en el norte de la provincia antes de las 21.00, hora de Moscú.
> El conflicto se desarrolla de forma controlada mientras se agita desde Bruselas - Serbia tiene una desagradable elección - o la guerra en un entorno estratégico, u otra concesión sobre Kosovo.
> ...



Ya está abierto el hilo de " se está liando parda en Kosovo"?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

Claro que lo ha dicho, pretende DIRIGIR a las tribus y naciones asimiladas por la cultura occidental para enfrentarla a la civilizacion occidental. Hace un llamado al indigenismo contra la filosofia y ciencia occidental, contra la construccion occidental, para ganarse la libertad. 

PUTO RETRASADO



tomasjos dijo:


> Dugin no ha dicho de exterminar a los blancos, ha dicho de hacer desaparecer el liberalismo, que no tiene nada que ver. Lo que es Dugin es la version esotérica de un nazbol, y eso entronca con la Nouvelle Droite, les Compagnons secrets de De Gaulle, el abate Pierre, Jean Parvulescu, Rene Guenon, Jean Robin, y todo ese mundo


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> luego bien que os entra en la puta cabeza que las ideas liberales TIENEN POR COJONES QUE VENIR DE OCCIDENTE, QUE NO PUEDE SER UN FENOMENO INTERNO DE RUSIA Y MUCHO MENOS DE SUS ELITES



Pero es que las ideas liberales son malas, vienen de una interpretación materialista de la ilustración, son Gibbon y su sesgo personal, y llevan al liberalismo y a su contraparte materialista dialéctica que lleva al error bienintencionado del marxismo como sistema político - que no el análisis económico marxista que es lo más perfecto y acertado que se ha hecho en economía politica en dos siglos -


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Starobel
Situación a las 19.00 horas del 11 de diciembre de 2022*

Los combates más intensos en dirección a Starobelsk tienen lugar en la zona de Liman, donde las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas intentan romper la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas cerca de Kremenna.

▪ Cerca de Ploshchanka, formaciones ucranianas atacan para retomar posiciones al oeste de la localidad perdidas durante una reciente ofensiva rusa.

▪ En toda la zona se intercambian golpes de artillería de cañón y cohetes, cuya intensidad ha aumentado considerablemente en comparación con días anteriores. Los aviones de las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas también operan en la zona del enfrentamiento: llevan a cabo ataques con cohetes y bombas contra el enemigo desde altitudes extremadamente bajas.

▪ Por la tarde, la infantería enemiga lanzó un ataque en la zona entre Nevsky y Ploshchanka, acercándose a las posiciones rusas. Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa se enzarzaron en un combate con armas ligeras y la artillería atacó rápidamente la línea del frente. Las formaciones ucranianas perdieron hasta un pelotón de cazas y se vieron obligadas a retirarse.

Aunque las AFU no lograron éxitos visibles durante la jornada, es probable que continúen sus ataques al día siguiente para retomar las líneas perdidas en los últimos días. Para ello, el mando ucraniano utilizará reservas de entre las formaciones más preparadas, que ahora se encuentran en el segundo escalón.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

si es que el dugin tiene un tratado de geopolitica en el que dice que USA tiene que mantenerse en un estado de crisis y confrontacion civil explotando las tensiones raciales e indigenistas


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claro que lo ha dicho, pretende DIRIGIR a las tribus y naciones asimiladas por la cultura occidental para enfrentarla a la civilizacion occidental. Hace un llamado al indigenismo contra la filosofia y ciencia occidental, contra la construccion occidental, para ganarse la libertad.
> 
> PUTO RETRASADO



Repito que la lucha de Dugin es contra el liberalismo, si bien no comparto su dirección de ataque - el tipo es siniestro de narices- , pero no contra los blancos. Equiparar blanco, una clasificaion étnico biológica, con civilización occidental - que Dugin asocia a liberal porque lo es actualmete- un concepto cultural, es un error


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Los transformadores de Kiev siguen explotando por sobrecarga: apagón en un distrito
Por la noche explotó otro transformador en la orilla izquierda, incapaz de soportar la carga redistribuida tras las sacudidas del sistema eléctrico. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

que subnormal, que te estoy diciendo que el principal sospechoso de la difusion de ideas que atentan contra los principios de una civilizacion hay que buscarla en OTRA CIVILIZACION QUE PRETENDE DESTRUIR LA PRIMERA.

que te estoy diciendo que los putinceles enseguida saltais conque la revolucion de los paraguas es una psyops oTAN pero luego no os entra en la cabeza ni a martillazos que detras del woke puedan estar rusia y china



tomasjos dijo:


> Pero es que las ideas liberales son malas, vienen de una interpretación materialista de la ilustración, son Gibbon y su sesgo personal, y llevan al liberalismo y a su contraparte materialista dialéctica que lleva al error bienintencionado del marxismo como sistema político - que no el análisis económico marxista que es lo más perfecto y acertado que se ha hecho en economía politica en dos siglos -


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

que no es solo contra el liberalismo, es contra toda la civilizacion occidental europea. Y habla explicitamente CONTRA LOS BLANCOS buscado capitalizar a los indigenistas



tomasjos dijo:


> Repito que la lucha de Dugin es contra el liberalismo, si bien no comparto su dirección de ataque - el tipo es siniestro de narices- , pero no contra los blancos. Equiparar blanco, una clasificaion étnico biológica, con civilización occidental - que Dugin asocia a liberal porque lo es actualmete- un concepto cultural, es un error


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si es que el dugin tiene un tratado de geopolitica en el que dice que USA tiene que mantenerse en un estado de crisis y confrontacion civil explotando las tensiones raciales e indigenistas



Con el objetivo de destruir el liberalismo. Repito, Dugin quiere destruir el liberalismo. El problema es que su alternativa tampoco es la solucion


----------



## faraico (11 Dic 2022)

Ahora a los trolls les ha dado por Serbia....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

ejemplos inmediatos
woke = podemos y bildu
no entregar armas a ucrania = podemos y bildu
rusia no es un estado patrocinador del terrorismo = miguel urban y otros woke


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que subnormal, que te estoy diciendo que el principal sospechoso de la difusion de ideas que atentan contra los principios de una civilizacion hay que buscarla en OTRA CIVILIZACION QUE PRETENDE DESTRUIR LA PRIMERA.
> 
> que te estoy diciendo que los putinceles enseguida saltais conque la revolucion de los paraguas es una psyops oTAN pero luego no os entra en la cabeza ni a martillazos que detras del woke puedan estar rusia y china



Y yo le pregunto, porque los que apoyan el woke y el extremismo dentro del feminismo y el movimiento homosexual son los mismos políticos que están a la vanguardia contra Rusia y el modelo conservador ?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

QUE NO ES SOLO EL LIBERALISMO PUTO IMBECIL, QUE HACE UN LLAMADO EXPRESO A DESTRUIR A LOS BLANCOS

@Amraslazar 



tomasjos dijo:


> Con el objetivo de destruir el liberalismo. Repito, Dugin quiere destruir el liberalismo. El problema es que su alternativa tampoco es la solucion


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> ¡Es el momento de construir el ejército de la UE!



¿Para qué? ¿Para defender las Islas Canarias/Ceuta y Melilla?

¿Para que nos devuelvan Gibraltar? 

Ah, no que es para justificar más recortes en Sanidad y Educación con la excusa del que vienen los Rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

podemos y bildu estan a la vanguardia contra rusia? ortega el tirano nicaraguense que persigue a los cristianos esta en contra del kremlin?

SUBNORMAL



tomasjos dijo:


> Y yo le pregunto, porque los que apoyan el woke y el extremismo dentro del feminismo y el movimiento homosexual son los mismos políticos que están a la vanguardia contra Rusia y el modelo conservador ?


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Manipulación para subnormales. El toque de queda implica no entrar y salir, si estan descansando en el edificio no estan rompiendo el toque de queda, pueden ser perfectamente civiles.
> 
> Me imagino que no les merece la pena pagar más a los intoxicadores , porque a la gente a la que va dirigida toda esta mierda no se molesta ni en leer la noticia entera. Pero ya el colmo es resaltarlo.




Pues evidentemente la versión de The Guardian no te gustará y no te la creerás.










Ukrainian strike hits Russian barracks in occupied Melitopol


Complex reportedly struck by Himars rockets may have been a stronghold of Wagner mercenary group that fights for Kremlin




www.theguardian.com






*Ataque ucraniano golpea cuarteles rusos en Melitopol ocupada.*

Según los informes, el complejo golpeado por cohetes Himars puede haber sido un bastión del grupo mercenario Wagner que lucha por el Kremlin.


El sitio, un antiguo complejo turístico y hotelero junto a una iglesia en la ciudad conocida como Hunter's Halt, se estaba utilizando como cuartel y la mayoría de las víctimas aparentemente estaban en un comedor cuando fue atacado


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ejemplos inmediatos
> woke = podemos y bildu
> no entregar armas a ucrania = podemos y bildu
> rusia no es un estado patrocinador del terrorismo = miguel urban y otros woke



Bildu de woke poco pero podemos se lo compró. Pero podemos es partido demócrata, ocasio ortez y compañía. O no lee público y el diario.es? Junto con el país - puro progresismo woke- son los mayores defensores de lo woke y enemigos de Rusia


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Dic 2022)

*"La rabia no tiene cura" Dimitri Medvedev*

*Medvedev: Rusia está aumentando «la producción de las armas de destrucción más poderosas»*
El expresidente ruso y actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dimitri Medvedev, ha anunciado que Moscú está aumentando "la producción de los medios de destrucción más poderosos", en medio de la invasión de Ucrania, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del mandatario de Rusia, Vladimir Putin. "Es mucho más difícil para nosotros. Nuestro enemigo se ha atrincherado no sólo en la provincia de Kiev y en nuestra Pequeña Rusia nativa. Están en Europa, en América del Norte, en Japón, en Australia, en Nueva Zelanda en otros lugares nazis contemporáneos", ha dicho.

"Por ello, estamos aumentando la producción de los medios de destrucción más poderosos, incluidos aquellos basados en nuevos principios", ha señalado Medvedev en un mensaje en su cuenta en Telegram en el que ha cargado contra aquellos a quien ha descrito como "*perros mestizos rabiosos pseudo-*ucranianos con apellidos rusos".

Así, ha manifestado que estas personas "se ahogan en su saliva tóxica y declaran que el enemigo está en las fronteras de Rusia, desde occidente hasta Vladivostok". "La rabia no tiene cura", ha zanjado.

*"perros mestizos rabiosos pseudo-ucranianos con apellidos rusos".*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

El ideólogo ruso Dugin llamó a «destruir el catolicismo» y «organizar asesinatos»







www.outono.net


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

bildu, los del programa skolae, se han opuesto al gobierno en entregar armas a ucrania.
No han sido los de vox

la izmierda es la mayor defensora de rusia en europa, antiende alas votaciones en el parlamento europeo.





tomasjos dijo:


> Bildu de woke poco pero podemos se lo compró. Pero podemos es partido demócrata, ocasio ortez y compañía. O no lee público y el diario.es? Junto con el país - puro progresismo woke- son los mayores defensores de lo woke y enemigos de Rusia


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> podemos y bildu estan a la vanguardia contra rusia? ortega el tirano nicaraguense que persigue a los cristianos esta en contra del kremlin?
> 
> SUBNORMAL



Le hablo de Sanchez, Biden, Bórrell, Von ser Leyden, etc.. Podemos y Bildu tienen un público que les vota y que es antiamericano por anticapi, y tienen una contradicción guapa con este tema. Pero vean a Santiago Alba Rico como ejemplo del progresismo de podemos apoyando a la OTAN


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Dic 2022)

*Stoltenberg advierte del riesgo de que la invasión rusa en Ucrania se convierta en una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha expresado su preocupación de que los combates en Ucrania puedan* salirse de control *y convertirse en una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN, según una entrevista concedida este viernes a la emisora noruega NRK recogida por 'The Guardian'. «Si las cosas salen mal, pueden salir terriblemente mal”, dijo el secretario general de la OTAN. ”La guerra de Ucrania es terrible, pero también es una guerra que puede convertirse en una guerra en toda regla que se extienda a la OTAN y Rusia. Estamos trabajando en eso todos los días para evitar eso”. Associated Press también informó que Stoltenberg dijo en la entrevista que “no hay duda de que una guerra en toda regla *es una posibilidad”.*


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> bildu, los del programa skolae, se han opuesto al gobierno en entregar armas a ucrania.
> No han sido los de vox
> 
> la izmierda es la mayor defensora de rusia en europa, antiende alas votaciones en el parlamento europeo.



La izquierda que gobierna, y eso incluye a Yolanda díaz, si que va en contra de Rusia, y a esa me refiero. Y la otra tiene la contradicción que le he indicado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

@tomasjos trozo de mierda, aqui lo que dice tu novio

_"*Es necesario destruir el catolicismo desde adentro, para ello se debe fortalecer a la masonería polaca*, apoyar a ciertos movimientos laicos decadentes, promover un cristianismo heterodoxo y anti-papista. El catolicismo jamás podrá ser absorbido por nuestra tradición a menos de que adquiera un carácter nacionalista y anti-papista. *Si Polonia hubiera tenido una logia como la Golden Dawn irlandesa*, con líderes como William Butler Yeats o Maud Gonne, que eran católicos, *pero también ocultistas fanáticos que se inspiraban en la cultura celta, entonces existiría alguna esperanza para el catolicismo polaco*. Tales personas serían capaces de derribar el catolicismo desde adentro y reorientarlo hacia algo más heterodoxo e incluso esotérico. Mis amigos en Polonia me dicen que todos sus grupos tienen conexiones con el Telema o las ideas de *Aleistair Crowley*"._

t


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, no me ha contestado a lo de porque un percebeiro, el Ariki. Es usted gallego?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

la extrema izmierda, la woke, va con el kremlin
no hay ninhuna contradiccion, el kremlin alimenta mierdas en todo el mundo que jamas alimentaria en rusia; gulag. igual que marruecos nos envia delincuentes que no quieren para ellos



tomasjos dijo:


> La izquierda que gobierna, y eso incluye a Yolanda díaz, si que va en contra de Rusia, y a esa me refiero. Y la otra tiene la contradicción que le he indicado


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @tomasjos trozo de mierda, aqui lo que dice tu novio
> 
> _"*Es necesario destruir el catolicismo desde adentro, para ello se debe fortalecer a la masonería polaca*, apoyar a ciertos movimientos laicos decadentes, promover un cristianismo heterodoxo y anti-papista. El catolicismo jamás podrá ser absorbido por nuestra tradición a menos de que adquiera un carácter nacionalista y anti-papista. *Si Polonia hubiera tenido una logia como la Golden Dawn irlandesa*, con líderes como William Butler Yeats o Maud Gonne, que eran católicos, *pero también ocultistas fanáticos que se inspiraban en la cultura celta, entonces existiría alguna esperanza para el catolicismo polaco*. Tales personas serían capaces de derribar el catolicismo desde adentro y reorientarlo hacia algo más heterodoxo e incluso esotérico. Mis amigos en Polonia me dicen que todos sus grupos tienen conexiones con el Telema o las ideas de *Aleistair Crowley*"._
> 
> t



Repito que Dugin es siniestro y mucho, y estoy en una trinchera muy diferente a la suya pero de lo que dice ahí no se deduce para nada que sea antiblanco. Sino que esta en la línea que le comenté de la Nouvelle Droite o de los seguidores del nazismo esotérico que entroncan con Evola, Parvulescu o Guenon


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> QUE NO ES SOLO EL LIBERALISMO PUTO IMBECIL, QUE HACE UN LLAMADO EXPRESO A DESTRUIR A LOS BLANCOS
> 
> @Amraslazar



Foto de lo que intenta destruir Dugin según el riau - riua, por cierto y lo siento por él, a su hija si que la destruyeron los nazis-ucranianos,





*Портретное (Retrato)*


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Repito que Dugin es siniestro y mucho, y estoy en una trinchera muy diferente a la suya pero de lo que dice ahí no se deduce para nada que sea antiblanco. Sino que esta en la línea que le comenté de la Nouvelle Droite o de los seguidores del nazismo esotérico que entroncan con Evola, Parvulescu o Guenon



Dugin es parecido a Brzezinski cambiando la furia antirusa del polaco por la antioccidental del ruso. De hecho el polaco es el que dejó las líneas maestras de la política exterior americana escritas y prescribía, como no, el uso de Ucrania como ariete contra Rusia.

Lo mismo pasa con el indigenismo, se agita desde diversos lugares


----------



## El_Suave (11 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Todo lo que había que decir sobre la OTAN lo dijo Dimitri Medvedev:

*OTAN. "El mundo civilizado no necesita esta organización. Debe arrepentirse ante la humanidad y ser disuelta como una entidad criminal”*

Queda dicho todo y tampoco conviene repetir las cosas mil veces, pues así se banalizan, sino hacerlo cumplir.


----------



## delhierro (11 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues evidentemente la versión de The Guardian no te gustará y no te la creerás.



Es un panfleto como cualquier otro, con su linea editorial 100% antirrusa. En general los medios de aquí son mucho más zafios, que sus equivalentes rusos. En las tv rusas hasta discuten , aquí no invitan a nadie que pueda discutir nada.

En cuanto al incidente, la mayoria son chorradas como decir que si alguien esta dentro de un edificio tiene que ser militar porque hay toque de queda. En el caso de haberlo ( lo dudo porque los rusos son como blanditos en estas cosas ) , no se rompe por estar en a o en b. Se romperia al moverse de A a B. Lo que pasa es que las tonterias cuelan porque la población lee como mucho el titular. 

En Iran poner barricadas es libertad, en el Kosovo invadido por la OTAN y separado a la fuerza de Serbia....es terrorismo. Y claro separar una parte de Sebia es libertad, separar una parte de Ucrania es Agresión. Como no pudieron con el ejercito ....bombardear las infraestructuras civiles era "castigar al regimen" en Ucrania son "crimenes de guerra".

Y como esto todo.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Yo no me preocuparía por un aumento del gasto en la guerra por parte de la Fundación para la Paz. Puede que no se encuentre dinero para la paz, pero sí para la guerra. Además, al complejo militar-industrial europeo le interesa apoyar las hostilidades, cuando hay prisa por volver a poner en marcha las fábricas de municiones y armamento.
Por lo tanto, lloriquearán y jadearán, pero asignarán dinero para la guerra, porque como dijo un clásico del arte militar: "La guerra exige dinero, dinero y otra vez dinero". Y la guerra de Ucrania no es una excepción. Y el hecho de que la "Fundación para la Paz" esté financiando la guerra es un claro indicio de que las ideas de Orwell perviven y triunfan en una Unión Europea tomada por separado, donde triunfa el servilismo neo-angloamericano al gran hermano estadounidense.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)

BELGRADO, 11 de diciembre. /TASS/. El primer ministro de la república no reconocida de Kosovo, Albin Kurti, exigió que los serbios retiren las barricadas en el norte de Kosovo para el domingo por la noche, informó el periódico Vecherne Novosti (Evening News).

Según el periódico, después de una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de Kosovo, Kurti informó a las naciones Quinta (Estados Unidos, Reino Unido, Francia, Alemania e Italia) durante una reunión en línea que había exigido a los serbios quitar las barricadas de las autopistas en el norte de Kosovo y Metohija el domingo por la noche. De lo contrario, se desplegará la policía de Kosovo, advirtió.

También pidió a la KFOR (una fuerza internacional de mantenimiento de la paz en Kosovo dirigida por la OTAN) que interfiriera en la situación para garantizar la libertad de movimiento.

Anteriormente, un ex policía serbio fue detenido en el puesto de control de Jarinje. En respuesta, la población serbia levantó barricadas en una carretera en varios asentamientos cercanos al puesto de control y salió a la calle a protestar. Las patrullas de la KFOR y la EULEX (Misión de Estado de Derecho de la Unión Europea en Kosovo) han sido retiradas de las barricadas.

El gobierno serbio calificó la detención del hombre como un "intento de venganza e intimidación a la población serbia" en Kosovo


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por tanto Ucrania recibe diariamente. 2, 3, , 4 , 5 , 6. Eso hace que muchos sanitarios tengan que viajar por todo el país y que algunos hospitales colapsen literalmente
> 
> Al colapsar hospitales los enfermos civiles son derivados a otros que también colapsan



Polonia dijo hace un par de dias que ponia a disposicion de Ucrania 10.000 camas de hospital.

PD- A los ciudadanos polacos que los traten en los ambulatorios o que revienten. @Cosmopolita


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Dic 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Ahora a los trolls les ha dado por Serbia....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288669



servirlismo lacayuno dice el subnormal este, pues del resto de Europa no le gana nadie con su servilismo a EEUU/uk


----------



## Iskra (11 Dic 2022)

*El año más sangriento para el Donbass moderno está llegando a su fin.*

Así lo demuestran los datos del Defensor del Pueblo de la DNR Daria Morozova. Según la información proporcionada por el Comisario de Derechos Humanos, durante el mes pasado, el ejército ucraniano en la DNR mató a* más de 353 personas, de las cuales más de 40 civiles. Más de 1482 personas resultaron heridas, más de 123 civiles.*

Desde el 1 de enero de 2022, más de 5130 personas han muerto en la DNR a manos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, de las cuales más de 1071 son civiles. Desde enero de este año, más de 20 590 residentes de Donetsk han resultado heridos, más de 3.437 civiles.

Y el año aún no ha terminado. Todavía quedan 20 días por delante, durante los cuales cualquier cosa puede pasar. Los proyectiles continúan cayendo no solo en Donetsk, sino también en Gorlovka, Yasinovataya y asentamientos más pequeños de DNR.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

*En relación con el supuesto cambio del Jefe del Estado Mayor: los recursos oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa vuelven a publicar el texto "Guerra a las falsificaciones:

Falso*: Pronto habrá un cambio en la cúpula del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Así lo informaron varios canales militares de Telegram, citando a medios occidentales.

*Verdadero*: Valery Gerasimov sigue desempeñando sus funciones oficiales como Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. No hay requisitos previos para su dimisión. El Jefe del Estado Mayor puede ser destituido de su cargo por el Presidente ruso. Sin embargo, no hay ningún decreto correspondiente en el sitio web oficial del Kremlin, ni los medios de comunicación federales rusos han escrito sobre los cambios de personal en el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (11 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> En Iran poner barricadas es libertad, en el Kosovo invadido por la OTAN y separado a la fuerza de Serbia....es terrorismo. Y claro separar una parte de Sebia es libertad, separar una parte de Ucrania es Agresión. Como no pudieron con el ejercito ....bombardear las infraestructuras civiles era "castigar al regimen" en Ucrania son "crimenes de guerra".



Crear un emirato islamico-terrorista en Kosovo, para conseguir una puta base militar y humillar al pueblo serbio, eso es democracia.












Camp Bondsteel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1288676
> 
> *Stoltenberg advierte del riesgo de que la invasión rusa en Ucrania se convierta en una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN*
> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha expresado su preocupación de que los combates en Ucrania puedan* salirse de control *y convertirse en una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN, según una entrevista concedida este viernes a la emisora noruega NRK recogida por 'The Guardian'. «Si las cosas salen mal, pueden salir terriblemente mal”, dijo el secretario general de la OTAN. ”La guerra de Ucrania es terrible, pero también es una guerra que puede convertirse en una guerra en toda regla que se extienda a la OTAN y Rusia. Estamos trabajando en eso todos los días para evitar eso”. Associated Press también informó que Stoltenberg dijo en la entrevista que “no hay duda de que una guerra en toda regla *es una posibilidad”.*



El recadero de los bastardos advierte? Pero si es lo que llevan buscando desde 2014.


----------



## Como El Agua (11 Dic 2022)

*Tropas rusas lograron avanzar 12 kilómetros, iniciando batallas por Nevsky*
Los corresponsales militares rusos informan del comienzo de las batallas por Nevsky.
Después de la situación crítica que se desarrolló en las afueras de Kremennaya, se supo que el ejército ucraniano había retrocedido unos 12 kilómetros desde sus últimas posiciones. Según corresponsales militares rusos, en este momento hay batallas por Nevskoye, y Kremennaya ya se encuentra fuera de la zona de destrucción de armas ucranianas.
*“En la dirección de Luhansk, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ya están realizando batallas terrestres cerca de Nevsky. Avance táctico serio. La carretera R-66 ya les queda muy atrás.*, - informan los periodistas de "WarGonzo".
Un avance tan intenso puede indicar que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han perdido la iniciativa en este sentido, aunque el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa no ha informado oficialmente sobre los avances en este sentido.
En el caso de que las tropas rusas realmente logren tomar el control del asentamiento. Nevskoye, entonces esto permitirá tomar el control de la mayor parte de la frontera de la LPR, sin mencionar el hecho de que se creará una amenaza de cerco de las tropas ucranianas, que continúan asaltando la autopista P66 hacia el norte.
Cabe señalar que la última vez que se notó la presencia de tropas ucranianas en las afueras del asentamiento. Chervonopopovka, a unos 6 kilómetros de las afueras de Kremennaya.





__





Cargando…






avia-es.com


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

Cinco vehículos de combate de infantería rusos BMP-2 y un tanque T-80BV fueron destruidos por el ejército ucraniano aparentemente durante un intento de avance ruso cerca de Velyka Novosilka, Donetsk Oblast.


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## cenachero (11 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cuando EEUU pone al mismo nivel a una jugadora de basket que a un traficante de armas para hacer un intercambio.....pero claro, la jugadora tiene la nacionalidad de EEUU (Y es famosa) de ser de otro país no se hubiese hecho el intercambio, ahí tienes al periodista Español/Ruso que sin una sola prueba (la jugadora si cometió el delito) sigue detenido durante 9 meses. Otra muestra más de que la democracia no existe y hay personas de primera, de segunda o de tercera....dependiendo incluso de que nacionalidad tengan.
> 
> *"La jugadora de la WNBA Brittney Griner, encarcelada durante meses en Rusia, ha sido liberada a cambio del traficante de armas Viktor Bout, según ha avanzado CBS News basándose en el testimonio de un funcionario estadounidense y ha confirmado el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia"*




Añado que pertenece al colectivo del arcoiris, que siempre suma puntos


----------



## Trajanillo (11 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ataque en Melitopol
> 
> Pensaban que estaban celebrando el cumpleaños de Yevgene Balitsky Pero lo celebro en Crimea.
> 
> ...



Pues esto debería enseñar a los rusos que tirar contra el Zele y acolitos es legitimo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es un panfleto como cualquier otro, con su linea editorial 100% antirrusa. En general los medios de aquí son mucho más zafios, que sus equivalentes rusos. En las tv rusas hasta discuten , aquí no invitan a nadie que pueda discutir nada.
> 
> En cuanto al incidente, la mayoria son chorradas como decir que si alguien esta dentro de un edificio tiene que ser militar porque hay toque de queda. En el caso de haberlo ( lo dudo porque los rusos son como blanditos en estas cosas ) , no se rompe por estar en a o en b. Se romperia al moverse de A a B. Lo que pasa es que las tonterias cuelan porque la población lee como mucho el titular.
> 
> ...





Así que el Guardián panfleto y los rusos más creíbles, no?


Ya de entrada The Guardian espera días a confirmar cualquier noticia mientras que los rusos saben la verdad a la hora de producirse. A veces esa "verdad" cambia en cuestión de horas, como en Bucha. Primero todo mentira y luego fueron los ucras.

Me tomo la molestia de leer todos os días la prensa rusa. Es una increíble fuente de información. Por ejemplo, en los hechos de hoy han pasado de puntillas. Si hubieran sido civiles hubieran puesto el grito en el cielo.

Aún así dentro de la prensa rusa hay diferencias. El K. Pravda (favorito de Putin) miente y oculta los hechos mucho más que LENTA, por ejemplo. IZVESTIA se queda a la mitad.

Sigue en tus mundos de fantasía arropado por todo el hilo de chincheta.

Un último comentario. Como no pude disfrutar de los avances aliados y de la caída en cámara lenta del régimen nazi en la II G.M., disfrutaré ahora de la caída del régimen de Putin (no comunista ni fascista, simplemente mafioso). Y esta caída no será tan lento como la otra. Hasta entonces, salud.


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Crear un emirato islamico-terrorista en Kosovo, para conseguir una puta base militar y humillar al pueblo serbio, eso es democracia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288683
> 
> ...



Siempre me he preguntado qué tienen ahí los americanos. No tienen pista, es un montón de barracones del US Army, ¿con qué objetivo? Imagino que tanta edificación en un lugar sin puerto ni pista será para tener muchos almacenes de algo, quién sabe lo que se hace ahí, en un pais al margen de la legalidad que vive de la caridad y la droga. 

Aparte de drogas, órganos y niños lo único de interés que hay es mucho lignito pero eso hay que quemarlo localmente .


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

*Un ex oficial de seguridad de Rusia revela el descontento de algunos oficiales con la dirección de la guerra en Ucrania.*
Algunos oficiales rusos que luchan en Ucrania están *descontentos con los altos mandos militares y el presidente Vladimir Putin* debido a la mala ejecución de la guerra, ha revelado un influyente bloguero nacionalista ruso después de visitar la zona de conflicto.

En la Rusia actual las críticas públicas directas a Putin son raras, aunque los blogueros nacionalistas han hablado abiertamente sobre la conducción de la guerra, especialmente las costosas derrotas rusas en la región ucraniana de Járkov en septiembre.

Igor Girkin, un nacionalista y ex oficial del Servicio Federal de Seguridad (FSB) que ayudó a Rusia a anexionar Crimea en 2014 y luego a organizar milicias prorrusas en el este de Ucrania, ha contado que había cierto descontento con los altos mandos. (*Hace unos meses, Alberto Rojas, enviado especial de El Mundo a Ucrania, escribía **este perfil** sobre Girkin*).

En un mordaz video de 90 minutos que analiza la ejecución de la guerra por parte de Rusia, Girkin ha comentado que *"la cabeza del pez está completamente podrida*" y que las fuerzas armadas rusas necesitaban una reforma, con la entrada de personas competentes que pudieran liderar una campaña militar exitosa. Algunos en los niveles medios, sostiene Girkin, expresaron abiertamente su descontento con el ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, e incluso con Putin.

"No soy solo yo... la gente no es ciega ni sorda en absoluto: la gente de nivel medio allí ni siquiera oculta sus puntos de vista que, cómo decirlo, no son del todo elogiosos sobre el presidente o el ministro de Defensa", ha afirmado Girkin. E*l Ministerio de Defensa ha declinado hacer comentarios a estos puntos de vista.*

Información de Guy Faulconbridge, de la agencia Reuters, desde Moscú.

(*Igor Girkin es, además, uno de los condenados en rebeldía por el derribo del avión MH17 precisamente en el este de Ucrania*. La sentencia la recogió en esta información Xavier Colás, corresponsal de El Mundo en Moscú)


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado qué tienen ahí los americanos. No tienen pista, es un montón de barracones del US Army, ¿con qué objetivo? Imagino que tanta edificación en un lugar sin puerto ni pista será para tener muchos almacenes de algo, quién sabe lo que se hace ahí, en un pais al margen de la legalidad que vive de la caridad y la droga.
> 
> Aparte de drogas, órganos y niños lo único de interés que hay es mucho lignito pero eso hay que quemarlo localmente .



Tienen helipuerto, Guantanamo 2.0, en el corazon de europa y laboratorios de armas quimicas y biologicas, lo mismo que hacian en Ucrania hasta hace bien poco.


----------



## delhierro (11 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Así que el Guardián panfleto y los rusos más creíbles, no?



¿ provincianismo ? A mi el Guardian o el mundo me parecen iguales ( seguramente si rebuscas son de los mismos tipos ), y no he dicho que los rusos sean "más creibles" sino que son menos zafios. ¿ entiendes la diferencia , o te la explico en el proximo mensaje ?




> Ya de entrada The Guardian espera días a confirmar cualquier noticia mientras que los rusos saben la verdad a la hora de producirse. A veces esa "verdad" cambia en cuestión de horas, como en Bucha. Primero todo mentira y luego fueron los ucras.
> 
> Me tomo la molestia de leer todos os días la prensa rusa. Es una increíble fuente de información. Por ejemplo, en los hechos de hoy han pasado de puntillas. Si hubieran sido civiles hubieran puesto el grito en el cielo.
> 
> ...



La prensa rusa, no se puede leer desde donde vivo sin saltarse la censura, las cosas de la liberdad y tal.. Evidentemente la leo, leo a todos, todos mienten, es mejor saberlo así siempre eres critico.

¿ mis mundos de fantasia ? ¿ te crees que tiene la VERDAD como el Guardian ? Jaja no me hagas reir, y se más modesto no me des lecciones.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han volado un puente en las afueras del norte de Artemivsk. El frente ya se ha acercado a las afueras del noreste de la ciudad, por lo que el enemigo está socavando las infraestructuras restantes. El puente del centro de Artemivsk fue volado por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en otoño.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vilux (11 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Yo, sin embargo, desde mi punto de vista, veo la situación a, la inversa, para mi los de martillo neumático son la OTAN, los países Europeos extra OTAN como Suecia y Finlandia, más Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, pufff, que locura, eso suma unas 40 veces el PBI de Rusia, podemos seriamente pensar, más allá de simpatías o deseos personales que ante este panorama Rusia tiene alguna opción? (sí, tenía una opción, pero ese tren ya pasó) , por otra parte, China amiga de Rusia, no se atreve ni con Taiwán, sólo está para hacerle "el favor" a Rusia de comprarle energía a precio de saldo, India más de lo mismo. Los ucraniano pobrecitos, la excusa para...
> Al final creo que el botín serán las tierras de Ucrania óptimas para producir alimentos y de Rusia todo el potencial energético y más, ésta si es la Madre de Todas las Batallas, el botín es inmenso, veremos.
> 
> PD: *lista de estados que integran la OTAN*. En total, hay un total de *30 miembros*: Bélgica, Canadá, Dinamarca, Estados Unidos, Francia, Islandia, Italia, Luxemburgo, Noruega, Países Bajos, Portugal y el Reino Unido,
> Grecia, Turquía; Alemania; España, Hungría, Polonia, República Checa; Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Rumania; Albania, Croacia Montenegro y Macedonia del Norte .



Estados miniatura en su mayoría, sin gente joven ni espíritu de sacrificio y con PIB inflado por choronguitos improductivos, impuestos, normativas y deuda. También son una torre de Babel muy unida sobre el papel pero dividida en la realidad de los asuntos diarios, lenta en reccionar, burocracia, intereses que chocan, recursos escados tantp mayeroalrs como humanos y por los que compiten entre sí.

Yo veo una pared de ladrillos desiguales unidos con poco cemento y mucha arena. 6 meses de martillo ruso y ya están al borde del colapso. Lo bueno está por llegar todavía.


----------



## delhierro (11 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han volado un puente en las afueras del norte de Artemivsk. El frente ya se ha acercado a las afueras del noreste de la ciudad, por lo que el enemigo está socavando las infraestructuras restantes. El puente del centro de Artemivsk fue volado por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en otoño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cño , pero si vuelan los puentes en las retiradas. ¿ eso no afecta a los civiles ? En fin, unos que se han leido los libros basicos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ provincianismo ? A mi el Guardian o el mundo me parecen iguales ( seguramente si rebuscas son de los mismos tipos ), y no he dicho que los rusos sean "más creibles" sino que son menos zafios. ¿ entiendes la diferencia , o te la explico en el proximo mensaje ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"La prensa rusa, no se puede leer desde donde vivo sin saltarse la censura"

Joder. Así que yo puedo leerla y tú no por la censura

Si tienes internet puedes leerla. Otra cosa es que no quieras molestarte, como la inmensa mayoría del foro. Pero sí protestar por la censura (???)


Ahora subo el pantallazo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Yo, sin embargo, desde mi punto de vista, veo la situación a, la inversa, para mi los de martillo neumático son la OTAN, los países Europeos extra OTAN como Suecia y Finlandia, más Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, pufff, que locura, eso suma unas 40 veces el PBI de Rusia, podemos seriamente pensar, más allá de simpatías o deseos personales que ante este panorama Rusia tiene alguna opción? (sí, tenía una opción, pero ese tren ya pasó) , por otra parte, China amiga de Rusia, no se atreve ni con Taiwán, sólo está para hacerle "el favor" a Rusia de comprarle energía a precio de saldo, India más de lo mismo. Los ucraniano pobrecitos, la excusa para...
> Al final creo que el botín serán las tierras de Ucrania óptimas para producir alimentos y de Rusia todo el potencial energético y más, ésta si es la Madre de Todas las Batallas, el botín es inmenso, veremos.
> 
> PD: *lista de estados que integran la OTAN*. En total, hay un total de *30 miembros*: Bélgica, Canadá, Dinamarca, Estados Unidos, Francia, Islandia, Italia, Luxemburgo, Noruega, Países Bajos, Portugal y el Reino Unido,
> Grecia, Turquía; Alemania; España, Hungría, Polonia, República Checa; Bulgaria, Eslovaquia, Eslovenia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Rumania; Albania, Croacia Montenegro y Macedonia del Norte .



Turquía creo que va a su bola desde hace mucho…hablan más con los rusos que con los de occidente…aparte de tener negocios muy lucrativos…

Antes veo al turco pegarse de bofetadas con los griegos que con los rusos…








Putin, Erdogan discuss gas hub project, grain deal, situation in Syria


The issues of the expanding bilateral cooperation in various fields were discussed in detail. In particular, a record growth of trade turnover was noted, the press service of the Kremlin said




tass.com


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Soldados de las AFU en un edificio de apartamentos a las afueras de Artemivsk. Ya se están produciendo combates en las afueras. Como no es difícil ver, están "defendiendo" el piso de alguien. Luego empiezan a quejarse cuando los tanques queman esas sentadas en pisos ajenos junto con sus pisos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *En relación con el supuesto cambio del Jefe del Estado Mayor: los recursos oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa vuelven a publicar el texto "Guerra a las falsificaciones:
> 
> Falso*: Pronto habrá un cambio en la cúpula del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Así lo informaron varios canales militares de Telegram, citando a medios occidentales.
> 
> ...



Al respecto, comentar que - a principios de año o el pasado año- tanto Shoigu, como Gerasimov-
ambos declararon sus deseos de jubilarse, pero que tendrían que esperar a que el conflicto se
encauzara, o algo así.


----------



## Iskra (11 Dic 2022)

Excerpta de la rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 8 de diciembre de 2022







www.mid.ru











 
*Crisis actual en Ucrania*​El pasado 4 de diciembre, la Subsecretaria de Estado de EEUU, *Victoria Nuland, visitó Kie**v*. Los viajes de inspección de la "supervisora" estadounidense a Ucrania ya no sorprenden a nadie. ¿Es normal llegar a ver cómo están las cosas allí: hay "fuego" todavía o es necesario "echar más leña"? Al parecer, tiene ganas de visitar la "escena del crimen".
Recordemos con qué está vinculada la figura de Victoria Nuland: con el "Euromaidán" que se presentó a la comunidad internacional como un proceso democrático. En la realidad, fue un golpe de Estado financiado y perpetrado por Occidente y los políticos en Ucrania alimentados por Occidente. En primer lugar, detrás de todo esto estuvo EEUU y aquellos países y fuerzas políticas en el continente europeo que actuaron al unísono con EEUU.
Todos recuerdan las imágenes de hace nueve años, cuando Victoria Nuland estuvo repartiendo galletas en el centro de Kiev. Nos corrige constantemente diciendo que no fueron galletas, sino sándwiches. No sé qué fue en el centro de Kiev, pero Victoria Nuland repartió "veneno" entre los ciudadanos de Ucrania que, al parecer, fue de acción diferida. Pero suscitó los procesos que llevaron a la situación actual. En aquel momento, Washington intervino abiertamente en los asuntos internos de Ucrania y manejó manualmente las protestas masivas.
Permítanme recordarles que Victoria Nuland discutió abiertamente con el Embajador de EEUU en Ucrania, Jeffrey Payette, la composición del futuro Gabinete de Ministros del Estado "soberano" de Ucrania. Para Kiev, se convirtió en un "petrel" de las trágicas conmociones provocadas por el sangriento Golpe de Estado nazi orquestado por Washington.
Su aparición en Kiev en las condiciones actuales, cuando las discrepancias se agudizan en los círculos gobernantes ucranianos debido a la distribución de la ayuda occidental, no es una coincidencia. Es posible que se prepare de nuevo un golpe palaciego o una reorganización del personal. El régimen de Vladímir Zelenski que tentó la paciencia de Washington en reiteradas ocasiones tiene mucho en qué pensar.

Esté quien esté ahora en el poder en Kiev, esto no importa a Washington. Así ha sido siempre y será ahora. *EEUU controla a Ucrania y la considera como una herramienta* para satisfacer sus propios intereses geopolíticos en la confrontación con Rusia (hasta los propios medios de comunicación estadounidenses no pueden negarse a sí mismos el placer de saborear los detalles de este infinito maratón de corrupción que pasa a través de la Casa Blanca a Kiev y regresa a la Casa Blanca). Esto explica la intención de la administración de Joe Biden de convencer al Congreso que incluya en el presupuesto de 2023 una ayuda adicional a Kiev en el monto de 37.000 millones de dólares, la mayor parte de que se destinará a cubrir las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Y allí se decidirá, conforme a la situación, qué volverá a los "ultraliberales" estadounidenses, qué se destinará a bancos europeos o internacionales, fundaciones privadas y qué se usará para comprar armas. Pero se lo compartirá posteriormente.
En la misma lógica se encaja también el Contrato concertado a finales de noviembre pasado por el plazo de tres años entre las autoridades estadounidenses y la empresa Raytheon por el monto de 1,2 mil millones de dólares para comprar sistemas de defensa antiaérea NASAMS para Kiev.

Es decir, Washington planea calentar las hostilidades en Ucrania al menos hasta finales de 2025. Lo planean ellos mismos (partiendo de los documentos existentes) y no lo ocultan a nadie. En lo que se refiere a la declaración hecha ayer por Vladímir Zelenski de que en 2023 "todo estará bien" y se restablecerá la paz, muéstrenle estos documentos. Washington tiene otros planes. Todavía hay mucho dinero que dividir y distribuir. Explíquen al líder de toda esta pandilla del Gobierno de Ucrania qué se planea hacer hasta 2025. Tal vez finalmente entienda lo que está sucediendo.

*La Unión Europea trata de no ceder a EEUU.* El pasado 3 de diciembre, el Alto Representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad, Josep Borrell, visitó las unidades de la misión de la UE para entrenar los militares ucranianos en Polonia. Ya en 2013-2014, comentamos que Polonia y los Estados bálticos estaban entrenando a militantes para Ucrania, pero no nos creyeron. Decían que se trataba de personas "comunes y corrientes" con botellas de líquido inflamable (cócteles Molotov) traídos en camiones a la calle Jreshchátyk. Que fueron trabajadores que no estaban de acuerdo con las acciones del Gobierno central. Fueron las personas que manifestaron su protesta, nada fue organizado. Además, supuestamente, no hubo fuerzas de seguridad y militantes especialmente entrenados.

Ya proporcionamos la información detallada. No, en el territorio de Polonia hubo campos donde pasaron entrenamiento militar los jóvenes y nacionalistas que posteriormente se convirtieron en la fuerza motriz de todas estas revueltas. Ahora los occidentales actúan abiertamente y se llevan a cabo entrenamientos y capacitación de la misma manera. En aquella época fue necesario luchar contra los propios ciudadanos en Ucrania. Deben recordar ustedes que los cócteles Molotov no se lanzaron contra unas "Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia", sino contra sus propios ciudadanos. La comunidad internacional lo observó en silencio. Muchos creían a Washington que fueron signos de transformaciones democráticas.
Decíamos que no fueron signos de transformaciones democráticas, sino una manifestación de un golpe de Estado controlado que estuvo perpetrándose por las fuerzas nacionalistas entrenadas en Polonia y los Estados bálticos. Ahora están entrenando a las mismas fuerzas allí también, pero abiertamente. El primer grupo de 15 mil "cursantes" ya ha comenzado a entrenarse. Al armar y financiar al régimen de Kiev, al entrenar a sus soldados, la UE que fue una Unión política y económica se convierte en una estructura paramilitar que agrava aún más el conflicto en Ucrania.

Por desgracia*, Occidente no ve que las FF.AA. ucranianas y los mercenarios extranjeros bombardean diariamente los objetos civiles en el territorio de Rusia con las armas suministradas por ellos mismos*. En la RPD, RPL, las provincias de Jersón, Zaporiyia, Bélgorod, Kursk, Briansk se ven atacadas casas residenciales, hospitales, escuelas, guarderías. Recuerdan cómo en los pasados febrero y marzo la prensa occidental vociferaba contra ciertos episodios (se reveló después que habían sido escenificados) acusando Rusia de que los proyectiles rusos impactaban instalaciones civiles, hospitales y centros de maternidad.

Me interesa si los medios occidentales tienen una lista de centros de maternidad que pueden considerarse “correctos” o “no correctos”, cuáles se puede atacar y cuáles no. ¿Existe tal lista? Si el dicho centro médico se encuentra en Donbás, entonces, es “no correcto”. Es imposible no notar el bombardeo. Parece que las madres y los recién nacidos tienen una nacionalidad, origen cultural y grupo étnico equivocados. Y si es un hospital correcto (según los mapas y su localización geográfica) controlado por el régimen kievita, si algo lo impacta, surgen gritos y se atrae la atención en seguida. Debería haber alguna lógica. Mueren y resultan heridos los civiles, incluidos niños. Al mismo tiempo, son los representantes occidentales quienes eligen blancos. El régimen kievita ha proporcionado declaraciones oficiales sosteniendo que acuerdan todos los blancos directamente con EEUU. Reitero que las FF.AA. ucranianas bombardean intensamente la central nuclear de Zaporiyia.

Entretanto, las *fuerzas armadas rusas atacan las instalaciones y la infraestructura militares o de doble uso*. Hemos advertido numerosas veces a los países occidentales de que las armas que suministran se convierten automáticamente en blancos legítimos en el territorio de Ucrania.
En el contexto de las hostilidades, el régimen kievita, siguiendo la mejor tradición del totalitarismo, ha lanzado un terrorismo verdadero contra los civiles. Después de la retirada de las tropas rusas de Jersón, los neonazis ucranianos empezaron una campaña de represiones contra la población local. ¡Y qué significan nuestras declaraciones! Existen unas grabaciones que asustan incluso a los activistas sociales occidentales. Se llevan a cabo “filtraciones” en masa y matanzas extrajudiciales. A mediados del pasado noviembre, la jefe de la administración militar y civil de Jerson nombrada por Zelenski, exhortó a que los militares “fusilaran a los traidores como perros”. Sus palabras fueron respondidas. El Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania, sin ningunos procedimientos legales, liquidó al jefe del centro de prisión preventiva de Jersón, Kiril Rashin. Uno de estos días, apareció información de que en la ciudad de Márganets en la provincia de Dniepropetrovsk, para detectar a los ciudadanos simpatizantes de Rusia fue enviado un grupo de funcionarios de los servicios de seguridad y militares de Polonia, vestidos del uniforme ucraniano. No entiendo, ¿para qué los vistieron con el uniforme ucraniano? ¿Están orgullosos de lo que hacen? Es que suministran armas y gastan dinero en eso, participan en la elaboración de los planos “en tierra” (ahora me dirijo a Varsovia). Que lleven su uniforme para que lo vea todo el mundo. ¿Por qué se esconden en el camuflaje ucraniano? ¡Que anden con la cabeza alta! Que todo el mundo vea a los suyos allí y sepa quién participa en estas masacres.
En el marco de la política del odio de los dirigentes ucranianos, en muchas regiones del país va funcionando una verdadera máquina de represiones. Cualquier crítica del régimen se percibe en términos totalitarios. Se inician actuaciones penales en virtud de los artículos sobre la traición y colaboración. Sin embargo, para el régimen kievita no es bastante propagar el odio solo en su propio territorio. En los medios, han aparecido mensajes de que uno de los bufetes de abogados de Lvov ha lanzado el servicio “Delata al Ruso”. Creo que es una modificación ideológica de la página web Mirotvorets. No fue suficiente para ellos lo que ya habían hecho. Ahora siguen adelante. El propósito de este recurso es la “limpieza legal de Europa de los invasores posibles”. Es el Tercer Reich natural – limpiar Europa, y, correspondientemente, la “mejor” parte de la humanidad de los “fracasos genéticos”. Ya ha sido descrito todo eso – la ideología de los fascistas, nacionalistas y nazis como es. Ya hemos visto todo eso. Se les propone a los usuarios de la plataforma denunciar a los rusos que viven en los países europeos, y se supone que los datos sobre estas personas serán enviados a los organismos competentes de estos países. Pregunta: ¿de qué democracia o libertad se trata, si estas prácticas, siguiendo las peores tradiciones de las dictaduras, están legitimadas en el territorio controlado por el régimen kievita? Por otro lado, es algo nuevo. 

Probablemente, es algo nuevo para los que no han oído nada sobre las personas quemadas en la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odesa. Los que nunca han sabido sobre la existencia de la página web Mirotvorets y no tienen ni idea de que en los centros de las ciudades ucranianas, incluido el de Kiev, se ven fusiladas las personas que expresan sus opiniones o presentan un punto de vista alternativo sobre la situación. Es probable que para la gente que no ha oído nada sobre eso, haya algo nuevo aquí. Para nosotros no. No solamente oímos sobre eso, sino pasamos ocho años tocando a rebato. Señalamos que ahora esta lógica está establecida al nivel legislativo en una serie de leyes y leyes secundarias, producidas por el régimen de Kiev. Antes se lo atribuía a algunos grupos que actuaban fuera de la ley. No se podía encontrarlos, y cuando los detectaban, los reprendían, dejaban ir o los asuntos colapsaban ante los ojos. Hoy, algo que ha sido aprobado ocho años, ha recibido el estatus de la ley. Todo eso está encarnado en acciones legales.

Las mentes de los nazis bajo el control del régimen de Kiev se han trastornado tanto que una clínica de Leópolis ofrece una prueba de ADN para detectar “genes de los moskal” (insulto étnico a los rusos). Por 175 dólares, quienes deseen analizar su sangre para detectar impurezas “no ucranianas” pueden hacerlo. ¿Qué tipo de impurezas “no ucranianas”? ¿Así que hay sangre “ucraniana” y “no ucraniana”? ¿Eso es lo que dice el ADN? Si pensamos en los acontecimientos de hace 80 años en el centro de Europa, no tenían tantas capacidades técnicas para poner en práctica todo esto. Ahora sí. Tienen Internet, pruebas de ADN para detectar “genes de los moskal” e impurezas "no ucranianas", armas, mucho dinero y el apoyo de Washington con todos sus instrumentos políticos y de información. Si esto no se detiene, conducirá a un desastre de una magnitud sin precedentes.

El régimen de Kiev está formado por figuras pagadas por Occidente a las que no les importa dónde vivan. No tienen ningún valor que no venderían o empeñarían a instancias de, por ejemplo, la Casa Blanca. En la peor tradición de quienes profesan la ideología terrorista, se han apoderado de la mayor parte del territorio del Estado (que antes reclamaba su soberanía) y gobiernan la situación en el continente europeo. Es una auténtica bacanal.

Puede que me digan: por qué citar esos ejemplos, es un caso especial, una especie de laboratorio de locos. No, éste es un ejemplo de ideología relacionada tanto a la situación sobre el terreno como procedente de la elaboración de leyes.* No se trata de un grupo de personas, sino de un sistema construido sobre ideas nazis.* Ucrania ya aprobó en 2021 una ley discriminatoria Sobre los pueblos indígenas. Esta prueba de impurezas es su aplicación en la vida. ¿Y luego qué? ¿Construirán guetos para rusos, judíos y griegos? ¿Para los que tienen algún tipo de esas impurezas?
Otro paso hacia el resurgimiento del nazismo fue la reciente decisión de la Corte Suprema de Ucrania de negarse a reconocer como nazis los símbolos de la división de las SS Galicia. ¿A quién quieren engañar? Esto es un desprecio directo de la decisión del Tribunal de Núremberg. Permítanme recordarles que el tribunal declaró criminales los símbolos del Tercer Reich y toda la estructura de las SS. Y aquí se trata de la división SS Galicia. No se trata de un nombre simbólico, sino de una división de las SS. Núremberg prohibió todos los símbolos de las SS. Y la Corte Suprema de Ucrania no lo hizo. No hay ninguna contradicción. Todo está bien. Hay que tener en cuenta que los símbolos nazis son ilegales en Ucrania. *¿Qué otros símbolos nazis hay si no incluyen símbolos de las SS? *¿Quién hizo todo esto y aplicó la ideología nazi? En primer lugar, fueron las SS con todas sus divisiones.
Por supuesto, Washington, Bruselas u organizaciones públicas o internacionales no se apresuran a evaluar la actuación de los locos nazis en Ucrania. Todo ello conduce a que tales manifestaciones no hagan sino intensificarse, reforzando su creencia en su propia impunidad, prolongando el conflicto y aumentando el número de víctimas.

Me sorprende que ahora haya quien piense que hay que crear una situación de punto muerto para Rusia. *No están creando un punto muerto para Rusia, sino para el mundo.* Es obvio. Crear o intentar crear un punto muerto para 1/6 de la tierra es definitivamente (sin ninguna otra interpretación) empujar al planeta a una catástrofe de una magnitud sin precedentes.
* 
**Situación en torno a los Nord Stream*

A riesgo de parecer aburrida, haré una pregunta: ¿qué pasa con los Nord Stream? ¿Cómo va la investigación? Antes, las investigaciones se resolvían rápidamente: encontraron Novichok, un arma química, y fue un rastro que conducía directamente al Kremlin. ¿Qué pasa ahora? Ha pasado mucho tiempo. ¿No han encontrado a nadie a quien culpar? ¿O todavía no se han atrevido a acusarnos también de esto?
Continuamos siguiendo de cerca la situación en relación con las investigaciones policiales danesa y sueca sobre las explosiones en los gasoductos Nord Stream 1 y Nord Stream 2.
Las *autoridades danesas y suecas se niegan obstinadamente a colaborar con Rusia* en este asunto, a pesar, entre otras cosas, de un llamamiento oficial a los jefes de gobierno de estos países por parte del Primer Ministro de la Federación de Rusia, Mijaíl Mishustin. ¿Qué significa esto? Sólo una cosa: tienen miedo de dejarnos cerca. Porque entonces el mundo sabrá lo que han estado haciendo durante estos años, a qué ha conducido y quién está detrás de la manipulación de los mercados energéticos mundiales. Entonces, la inmensa mayoría del planeta exigirá que Occidente rinda cuentas por todo lo que ha hecho a lo largo de los siglos. Hacen todo lo posible por ocultar esta información a todo el mundo: a sus ciudadanos, a Europa, a nosotros y a toda la humanidad.
Tenemos la intención de *seguir presionando para que se lleve a cabo una investigación completa y abierta *


Spoiler



que espeen sentados


en la que participen representantes de las autoridades rusas y Gazprom. Creemos que sólo si se cumple esta condición sus resultados pueden pretender ser creíbles y objetivos. Que las autoridades de Dinamarca, Suecia y Bruselas no crean que pueden ocultar algo. Se ha demostrado una y otra vez: no importa cuántas veces intenten inventarse historias (o contratar a gente de relaciones públicas para que se las inventen), destruir o plantar pruebas, fracasarán. La verdad se sabrá. Así ha sido siempre y en todas partes.
Hace cien años, la verdad tardó décadas en salir a la luz. En términos de lógica criminal occidental, cabría esperar que quienes estaban detrás de las maquinaciones no vivieran para ver su vergüenza. Colin Powell, por ejemplo, lo hizo. Durante muchos años vivió con la vergüenza: le tendieron una trampa y, con un tubo de ensayo en las manos, le enviaron a dirigirse al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, contando cuentos de que Saddam Hussein supuestamente tenía armas de destrucción masiva. Colin Powell tenía que mostrar al mundo a qué conducen tales maquinaciones y cómo se puede vivir con ellas. Murió y pasó a la historia en desgracia. Así será ahora, si se oculta esta verdad a toda la comunidad internacional.

* SIGUE.....*


----------



## Iskra (11 Dic 2022)

* Occidente acusa a Rusia de los altos precios de hidrocarburos*

Occidente acusa a Rusia de aumentar los precios de las materias primas energéticas a través de los medios de comunicación controlados. En realidad, se trata de la miope, errónea e incoherente política macroeconómica y energética de los países occidentales, así como de la renuncia políticamente motivada a participar en el suministro de los recursos energéticos rusos.

La política macroeconómica no es una "entrega" para mañana, sino una visión global de los procesos y su previsión, en función de los intereses de un país particular para las próximas décadas.


Spoiler



(suerte con intentar explicar eso a la culura del cortoplazismo y la ansiedad)


Aunque, por ejemplo, en cuestiones climáticas, la postura estadounidense cambia cada pocos años a una diametralmente opuesta. No solo en un contexto ideológico como una especie de concepto filosófico, sino como documentos doctrinales reflejados en la legislación. Un día los estadounidenses forman parte del Acuerdo de París, al siguiente lo rescinden y otro día vuelven a participar.

¿Cuál puede ser una planificación macroeconómica en Estados Unidos y en todo el mundo, siendo Washington uno de los mayores actores industriales? Mejor dicho, ¿cómo puede existir cuando la postura se invierta sin "ajustar el viento" o "considerar lo del terreno"? ¿Cómo puede existir si la postura depende de las actitudes políticas de un partido y de los políticos que llegan a la Casa Blanca? No hay forma de mortificar políticamente a un rival, salvo desacreditar su idea, proponer una opuesta y empezar a aplicarla.

Fíjense en lo que le está ocurriendo a la parte liberal de la política estadounidense, que siempre ha estado comprometida con las ideas de la Transición verde. Ahora da la impresión de rechazar todos los esfuerzos. Los políticos se han beneficiado de Greta Thunberg: primero la convirtieron en un símbolo para imponer sus enfoques conceptuales y ponerlos en práctica, pero entonces la descartaron. De vez en cuando actúa ante los círculos marginales o en pequeñas comunidades profesionales. Y ya está. Permítanme recordarles que los funcionarios de la ONU (a donde hace unos años fue invitada a hablar desde la tribuna más alta), los oficiales de la Casa Blanca (que la descubrió al mundo), los artistas del cine y la música más famosos (que le compartían miles de trozos de su gloria), todas estas personas siguen siendo las mismas, vivas y con buena salud. ¿Qué ha cambiado? El beneficio y la coyuntura política. Y la visión ni concepción de Greta o cualquiera no juega ningún papel.

Si analizamos objetivamente la situación del paradigma energético mundial, el fuerte aumento de los precios del gas se produjo ya en 2021. En aquel momento, los precios subieron de 200 a 1.950 dólares por metro cúbico. Durante 2021, el precio del petróleo se multiplicó por dos. 

Estimamos que fue el resultado de las fluctuaciones de la demanda como consecuencia de la pandemia de COVID-19, del bombeo de dinero barato, principalmente estadounidense (estampando cupones que podían canjearse, o sea, emitiendo medios de pago no gravados) para minimizar los efectos del COVID-19, y un fuerte descenso de la inversión en el sector del petróleo y el gas desde 2017, influido por la subvención desenfrenada de las energías renovables. Cuántas conferencias se celebraron, hubo tantas nuevas empresas, un gran número de expertos, becados por Occidente, que hablaron y persuadieron a inversores privados, empresas, países para que invirtieran en energías renovables. Fueron objetos de artículos en revistas especializadas. Se creó un entorno informativo que influyó en la toma de decisiones.

Bruselas había estado anunciando abiertamente sus planes de rechazar la energía rusa incluso durante la preparación y adopción de los paquetes energéticos de la UE. Las restricciones unilaterales ilegítimas impuestas al sector energético ruso, relacionadas con Ucrania, no han hecho sino agravar la situación. Ahora se trata de una negativa de los mismos principios del mercado en este ámbito. Es como si unos dementes se hubieran apoderado del sector y estuvieran pisando caóticamente los pedales del acelerador y el freno. El sistema energético mundial está en completo desequilibrio. Occidente está intentando frenéticamente explicar lo que está sucediendo. Siguen diciendo lo mismo: "todo es culpa de Rusia". Pero hay instituciones independientes (pero patrocinadas por Occidente) que elaboraron informes con cifras. Pónganlos delante. Esta situación se ha desarrollado a lo largo de los años.

La volatilidad de los precios de la energía es una consecuencia directa de la decisión deliberada de Occidente de implicar al sector energético en una confrontación política con Rusia (y Europa), a la que Moscú se ha opuesto sistemáticamente. A la hora de preguntarse por las causas de la crisis energética, debemos ser objetivos y guiarnos por cifras y no por eslóganes políticos. Tenemos que ser sinceros, al menos con respecto a nosotros mismos.

* 
UE introduce, a partir del 5 de diciembre, los precios tope al suministro marítimo del petróleo ruso*

Se ha dicho en repetidas ocasiones que la introducción del llamado "tope de precios" del petróleo ruso es una medida antina_tur__al_ que no convive con los principios de la economía de mercado. Ya no se trata de cumplir acuerdos y normas. Jamás las actuales élites políticas occidentales encontrarán la fuerza para volver al seno de la legalidad. Son absolutamente descarados, se sienten permisivos e impunes, actúan en contra de las normas jurídicas que ellos mismos han producido en gran medida. Tal medida contraria a la economía de mercado perturbaría las cadenas de suministro y podría complicar considerablemente la situación en los mercados mundiales de la energía. ¿Podemos fijar por fin la postura que venimos expresando desde hace más de un mes? Entonces podemos decir que Rusia lo advirtió. Nuestro país no suministrará petróleo a los países que apoyan esta provocación antirrusa.
El dictado de precios y la formación de un «cártel de compradores» sientan un precedente muy peligroso para el comercio internacional.
No es casualidad que muchos países que aplican políticas independientes se opongan a tal medida. No son Estados «de bolsillo» subvencionados por los ideólogos de la filosofía del «tope de precios». En cualquier momento, les llamarán de Washington, les dirán que tienen que salir y apoyar alguna decisión, incluso suicida. Se trata de los países independientes. Tienen su propia política interna y externa. Tienen la posibilidad de decir no lo que beneficia al «Occidente colectivo», sino lo que es en realidad. Estos países se han pronunciado en contra, describiendo los costes globales de este proceso. ¿Alguien en Occidente se interesa por ello? Esto es todo: han pisado el acelerador y el freno al mismo tiempo.

¿Por qué los países, que en gran medida están fuera de las batallas políticas, hablaron abiertamente? Entienden perfectamente que hoy esta estratagema se dirige contra Rusia, y mañana, por razones políticas o de otro tipo, puede aplicarse a cualquier otro Estado. Algunos países se reunirán y decidirán que las piñas cuestan tanto. El Estado y la gente que las cultiva preguntarán: ¿por qué? Porque «ellos» lo decidieron.
Dicen todo el tiempo que Rusia adopta una política agresiva. Pero la ex canciller de la República Federal de Alemania, Angela Merkel, nos contó cómo eran las cosas. Estaban nutriendo Ucrania con armas, preparándola para el conflicto. De todos modos, seguirán «sin ver» la historia desde el lado real.

Al parecer, los promotores de esta medida, que persiguen sus objetivos, no son plenamente conscientes de la magnitud del daño que están causando no solo a los mercados energéticos, sino a toda la economía mundial. No existe por sí misma. Se trata de la vida de las personas, los pueblos y los países, y no de «papeles».

Pero las personas encargadas de garantizar el respeto de la legalidad, el equilibrio de intereses en Europa, están «colocadas» de tal manera que los puestos clave están ocupados por los ignorantes que no entienden dónde están los mares que tocan los países con los que limitan. O dónde están los Estados y cómo se llaman. Son estas personas, que carecen completamente de conocimientos mínimos en geografía, las que deben tomar las decisiones geopolíticas y geoestratégicas. La Ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Baerbock, cree que los países son separados por «cientos de miles de kilómetros» entre sí. ¿Qué petróleo? ¿Qué gas? Le dieron una agenda política, citas que usa, al participar periódicamente en algunas campañas de relaciones públicas. No entiende nada, si dice tales cosas. ¿De qué se puede hablar? ¿Qué opinión real pueden tener estas personas sobre lo que está sucediendo?


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Así que el Guardián panfleto y los rusos más creíbles, no?
> 
> 
> Ya de entrada The Guardian espera días a confirmar cualquier noticia mientras que los rusos saben la verdad a la hora de producirse. A veces esa "verdad" cambia en cuestión de horas, como en Bucha. Primero todo mentira y luego fueron los ucras.
> ...



Que el 'Guardian' es un planfeto es conocido desde que cambiaron la dirección del diario.
De hecho, ese panfleto es MI6, al igual que el 'Wa-Po' lo es de la CIA...
Mas que enredadora, la veo a usted bastante torpe y pacata, con perdón.


----------



## cebollin-o (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> kremlin factoria de ficción
> 
> la palangana donde abrevan los gaznates más serviles



Mucho mejor que abrevar del sifón de un inodoro para escupir mierda en el foro


----------



## delhierro (11 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "La prensa rusa, no se puede leer desde donde vivo sin saltarse la censura"
> 
> Joder. Así que yo puedo leerla y tú no por la censura
> 
> ...



No , RT esta censurada y como RT bastantes otras. No es cuestion de no molestarse.









El bloqueo de RT y Sputnik sienta un grave precedente (de dudosa legalidad) contra la libertad de expresión


Que Rusia bloquee medios de comunicación y redes sociales es censura, pero Europa también tiene un problema con la libertad de expresión. La decisión de la...




www.xataka.com













RT está prohibido en Europa, pero cientos de webs permiten ver su contenido


Las 12 páginas principales que difunden artículos del canal de propaganda del Kremlin en la UE han acumulado más de cinco millones de visitas en dos meses: rodear el veto occidental es muy sencillo




elpais.com





Jojo EL PAIS, primo hermano del Guardia...te vale.









Russia Today y Sputnik: Los medios estatales rusos, prohibidos en la UE


La Unión Europea prohíbe desde este miércoles la emisión de los medios estatales rusos Sputnik y Russia Today (RT) en cumplimiento de las sanciones aprobadas por los




www.lavanguardia.com





Lo mismo sus cuentas en las redes comunes, las busquedas en google que es lo que utiliza la mayoría de la gente comun etc..etc..etc.. SI HAY CENSURA contra los medios rusos.

Tambien expulsaron sus canales por satelite, los de iran y los que les ha ido pareciendo bien. No sea que se pueda leer o ver alguna otra versión del mundo.

Otra cosa es que se pueda saltar. Pero no dejan que la gente se informe libremente. Supongo que lo sabes, si no lo sabes es peor. En cualquiera de los dos casos, en este hilo pierdes el tiempo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Dic 2022)

Se confirma la gran limpieza de cochirrusos que ha habido la pasada noche en Melitopol. 

Desde aquí quería agradecer a los héroes ucranianos que estén matando tantos criminales de guerra rusos y protegiendo con ello al mundo libre de la amenaza de la cutrez, terquedad, mugre, edor y cochambre del mundo ruso.

GRACIAS UCRANIA.


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

A pesar de las exigencias de los albaneses de dispersarse, las barricadas se hicieron aún más grandes.
Los serbios no sólo no se dispersan, sino que también se reúnen en todas las barricadas del norte de Kosmet.

@vestniksrb









Aguantad, hermanos.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre hay que ser muy gilipollas para hacer eso. La lógica dice que esta tripulación dispararía sobre los que han hecho eso .yo al menso lo haría, disparará toda la muní con sobre mi base


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Que el 'Guardian' es un planfeto es conocido desde que cambiaron la dirección del diario.
> De hecho, ese panfleto es MI6, al igual que el 'Wa-Po' lo es de la CIA...
> Mas que enredadora, la veo a usted bastante torpe y pacata, con perdón.



 

Joder Mazuste!!!

Tú que nos has traído durante años decenas de miles de mentiras del abominable régimen de Chaves y Maduro me vienes ahora con que The Guardian miente. Como para ir a mear y no echar ni gota.

Seguro que tu referente de prensa fiable será el Gramma cubano Joder, eres mejor que el Mortadelo y Filemón.

Qué pasa? Que ya no te pagan desde Venezuela? No creo que ahora te paguen los rusos porque te veo flojo, pones poco interés y no nos traes "noticias" calentitas como hacías con Venezuela.

Efectivamente. Las mentiras de The Guardian son parecidas a las mentiras de que hayan huido millones de venezolanos por pura hambre. Si no tienes quien te complemente la pensión puedes acudir a Nicaragua y deleitarnos con las "verdades" del régimen.


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

Se cerró la ratonera para los nazis.


*⚡ ¡URGENTE! En la carretera M-03 a Bakhmut cerca del puesto de la policía de tráfico, 
nuestros chicos volaron el puente, bloqueando la carretera a Slavyansk por tierra*

@kedmi

_




_


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Hombre hay que ser muy gilipollas para hacer eso. La lógica dice que esta tripulación dispararía sobre los que han hecho eso .yo al menso lo haría, disparará toda la muní con sobre mi base



Lo raro es que en las guerras no haya más gente que liquide a sus oficiales. Sobre todo cuando son conscientes de que son carne de cañón enviada a morir mientras los señoritos allegados al régimen escapan. Estando armado reventar la cabeza del jefe es bien fácil, y si muchos lo hacen todo revienta.


----------



## arriondas (11 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Richi, deja de vender la moto. Que no cuela, por mucho documental que hagas.


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso ataca posiciones cerca de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka e inflige fuego a las AFU cerca de Kremenna y Svatove - noticia principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Continúa la ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas en Artemivsk y Avdeevka. Durante el día, se llevaron a cabo ataques contra posiciones de las AFU cerca de 26 zonas pobladas.
▪ /El Estado Mayor de las AFU guardó silencio sobre la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en dirección a Svatovsk, cerca de Novoselovskoye, y en dirección a Ugledar, cerca de Velyka Novoselka/.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupianske y Limanske, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF dispararon contra las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Nevske y Chervonopopivka en la LNR y Terny, Kolodesi, Zarechnoye, Dibrova y Yakovlevka en la región de Kharkiv.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo cinco ataques aéreos y más de 40 ataques con lanzacohetes durante la jornada.
Las autoridades rusas siguen pasaporteando a la población de los territorios fuera del control de Ucrania, mientras que la hryvnya ucraniana se retira gradualmente de las redes comerciales y la población se pasa a los rublos rusos.
▪ El Kremlin está dando 10.000 rublos a cada pensionista y cobrando grandes sueldos a los locales leales que han aceptado trabajar en las instituciones del gobierno local.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (11 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Primero, Dugin va en contra de todo lo woke. Explíqueme entonces porque toda la clase política asociada con el partido demócrata y con la actual dirección politica de la UE y de varios de sus países defiende y apoya lo mismo que los woke, y a la vez son los que más apoyan atacar a Rusia.
> Explíqueme también porque los woke van contra el conservadurismo que defiende actualmente Rusia.
> Porque la conclusión lógica en ese caso es que Biden, Hillary y Pedro Sánchez trabajan para Putin



Pongamos que es una cuestión basada en pulsiones internoluciferinascalentorras que les obnubila el escaso entendimiento de los representantes del populacho. A ver si, de paso, se pilla el sentido de esta caricatura con un turco, perdón, un pavo, olisqueado por el Kommandant del mundo liebre cual si fuese tierna cervatilla en flor, mientras la democratada oXidental aplauda u otorga con su siolencio de corderos vacunados.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

[


frangelico dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado qué tienen ahí los americanos. No tienen pista, es un montón de barracones del US Army, ¿con qué objetivo? Imagino que tanta edificación en un lugar sin puerto ni pista será para tener muchos almacenes de algo, quién sabe lo que se hace ahí, en un pais al margen de la legalidad que vive de la caridad y la droga.
> 
> Aparte de drogas, órganos y niños lo único de interés que hay es mucho lignito pero eso hay que quemarlo localmente .



Si están los bastardos puede pensar lo.peor, armas químicas, tráfico de órganos, centro de espionaje.....


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No , RT esta censurada y como RT bastantes otras. No es cuestion de no molestarse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"En cualquiera de los dos casos, en este hilo pierdes el tiempo."

Por fin estamos de acuerdo en algo.

No me gustan las "prietas las filas", ni los mares de banderas" (bueno, no me gusta ninguna).

Efectivamente. Este no es mi sitio, a mí me entusiasma mucho más llegar al fondo de un tema y saber quién cojones tenía razón que si "esa verdad" favorece o no a los del bando que soporto. En este foro eso es como mentarle a un lobo que deje de comer carne, que las verduritas le van a deleitar mucho más.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Es lo que pasa cuando le llamas Europa a Escandinavia.
Dentro de dos décadas dirán que hay sequía en Europa, porque no llueve en Costa de Marfil.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Venga que llevas 10 meses de retraso, monje 

eso y cortar hasta el aire que va al oeste


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder Mazuste!!!
> 
> Tú que nos has traído durante años decenas de miles de mentiras del abominable régimen de Chaves y Maduro me vienes ahora con que The Guardian miente. Como para ir a mear y no echar ni gota.
> 
> ...



Ajo, agua y resina...
Y ya que lo menta, le recuerdo ; Maduro sigue siendo presidente de Venezuela...¿Qué tal?


----------



## Harman (11 Dic 2022)

Fuentes occidentales informan de que el satélite militar ruso Cosmos-2560, lanzado desde Plesetsk por un cohete portador Angara-1.2 por encargo del Ministerio de Defensa ruso el 15 de octubre, volvió a entrar en la atmósfera y ardió sobre Guam el 10 de diciembre. Así, el satélite repitió el destino de los satélites similares Cosmos-2551 y Cosmos-2555, lanzados el 9 de septiembre de 2021 y el 29 de abril de 2022, pero también se desorbitaron rápidamente. Anteriormente, fuentes occidentales creían que los tres satélites eran pequeños satélites de reconocimiento del nuevo tipo MCA-R, y los dos primeros lanzamientos se interpretaron como fracasos. Sin embargo, tras la desorbitación del tercer satélite, destacados observadores como Anatoly Zak y Bart Hendricks creen ahora que las tres desorbitaciones rápidas estaban previstas, y que los tres satélites eran vehículos experimentales ("muestras") del MCA-P EO de finalidad desconocida (el índice se publicó en la documentación Ingosstrakh (el índice se publicó en la documentación de Ingosstrakh, que aseguraba los lanzamientos), utilizados para probar algún tipo de carga útil en un diseño simplificado y no equipados con sistemas de propulsión propios (aunque el lanzamiento de Cosmos-2551 al parecer sí que fue fallido).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ajo, agua y resina...
> Y ya que lo menta, le recuerdo ; Maduro sigue siendo presidente de Venezuela...¿Qué tal?



Maduro sigue de presidente suministrando petróleo a los yankees


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Fuentes occidentales informan de que el satélite militar ruso Cosmos-2560, lanzado desde Plesetsk por un cohete portador Angara-1.2 por encargo del Ministerio de Defensa ruso el 15 de octubre, volvió a entrar en la atmósfera y ardió sobre Guam el 10 de diciembre. Así, el satélite repitió el destino de los satélites similares Cosmos-2551 y Cosmos-2555, lanzados el 9 de septiembre de 2021 y el 29 de abril de 2022, pero también se desorbitaron rápidamente. Anteriormente, fuentes occidentales creían que los tres satélites eran pequeños satélites de reconocimiento del nuevo tipo MCA-R, y los dos primeros lanzamientos se interpretaron como fracasos. Sin embargo, tras la desorbitación del tercer satélite, destacados observadores como Anatoly Zak y Bart Hendricks creen ahora que las tres desorbitaciones rápidas estaban previstas, y que los tres satélites eran vehículos experimentales ("muestras") del MCA-P EO de finalidad desconocida (el índice se publicó en la documentación Ingosstrakh (el índice se publicó en la documentación de Ingosstrakh, que aseguraba los lanzamientos), utilizados para probar algún tipo de carga útil en un diseño simplificado y no equipados con sistemas de propulsión propios (aunque el lanzamiento de Cosmos-2551 al parecer sí que fue fallido).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿FOBS perfeccionado?


----------



## ZHU DE (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Venga que llevas 10 meses de retraso, monje
> 
> eso y cortar hasta el aire que va al oeste



8 años de retraso, lo menos


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

*Durante las negociaciones directas, el gobierno alemán garantizó suministrar a Ucrania más armas y municiones, dijo el embajador de Ucrania en Alemania,* Oleksiy Makeev.

Según él, la lista de tipos de armas que necesita Ucrania incluye cañones antiaéreos, obuses y municiones para ellos.


----------



## El_Suave (11 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Maduro sigue de presidente suministrando petróleo a los yankees



Vendiendo, la palabra correcta es vendiendo.


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando le llamas Europa a Escandinavia.
> Dentro de dos décadas dirán que hay sequía en Europa, porque no llueve en Costa de Marfil.



Mande? La península de Escandinavia forma parte del continetne europeo, así como la península Ibérica, la Itálica, la de Jutlandia, el Peloponeso o las Islas Británicas. 

Como están las cabezas.


----------



## Peineto (11 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Y yo le pregunto, porque los que apoyan el woke y el extremismo dentro del feminismo y el movimiento homosexual son los mismos políticos que están a la vanguardia contra Rusia y el modelo conservador ?



Porque son unos mandados y obedecen ciegamente a sus amos:




¿Alguien necesita un croquis?


----------



## El_Suave (11 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Vendiendo, la palabra correcta es vendiendo.




Suministrar es esto otro:



rejon dijo:


> *Durante las negociaciones directas, el gobierno alemán garantizó suministrar a Ucrania más armas y municiones, dijo el embajador de Ucrania en Alemania,* Oleksiy Makeev.
> 
> Según él, la lista de tipos de armas que necesita Ucrania incluye cañones antiaéreos, obuses y municiones para ellos.


----------



## Zhukov (11 Dic 2022)

Con algo de retraso publico la traducción de un interesante artículo de un autor ruso, con mis comentarios para hacerla más comprensible.

Pasa revista a la guerra hasta ahora, al estado de los contendientes y perspectivas para el futuro. Es muy largo y me llevó horas la corrección del texto, pero creo que es valioso e informativo y vale la pena dedicarle tiempo.









Retrospectiva y perspectivas: logros y fracasos


Siguiendo el principio de «dos cabezas piensan mejor que una» y el de «nunca perder la oportunidad de aprovecharse del trabajo ajeno», por su interés, copio y reviso la traducción de un extenso art…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)

__





Cargando…






mf.b37mrtl.ru





*Escalada de tensión en el norte de Kosovo: ¿qué está pasando?*


El presidente serbio, Alexandar Vucic, asegura que "no hay ni habrá rendición" y subrayó que Belgrado seguirá con sus esfuerzos legales para preservar la paz.


Pese a que a finales de noviembre Serbia y la autoproclamada región de Kosovo y Metojia lograron un acuerdo para poner fin a *la disputa sobre las matrículas de autos y otros documentos*, en los últimos días las tensiones entre Belgrado y Pristina han vuelto a agudizarse. 

Este domingo, grupos de manifestantes serbios siguen *concentrándose cerca de las barricadas* que levantaron la jornada anterior en las localidades del norte de Kosovo para mostrar su rechazo por el arresto del expolicía Dejan Pantic, uno de los funcionarios que dimitieron en masa el mes pasado en protesta por la política de la provincia rebelde.

Mientras, las fuerzas especiales de la Policía de Kosovo (ROSU) tomaron el *edificio de la represa del lago Gazivode*, en la frontera con Serbia, según denunciaron las autoridades serbias. Los uniformados, completamente armados y con vehículos blindados, irrumpieron en la instalación, expulsaron al personal de seguridad y *retiraron las banderas serbias del lugar*.

Paralelamente, grupos de etnia serbia bloquearon varias carreteras durante este fin de semana en rechazo por la detención de Pantic, arrestado por *un presunto "ataque terrorista"*. Mientras, el sábado se escucharon explosiones en la ciudad de Zvecan y un tiroteo estalló en la ciudad de Zubin Poyok, entre otros incidentes. 
Entretanto, el primer ministro de Kosovo, *Albin Kurti*, mantuvo una reunión con el Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y сomunicó a los representantes de Italia, EE.UU., Reino Unido, Alemania y Francia que las fuerzas de la región autoproclamada tomarán medidas para eliminar las barricadas si los serbios no lo hacen esta noche a más tardar, informa el diario Novosti.

Por su parte, el presidente serbio,* Alexandar Vucic*, también convocó una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad para las 19:00 (hora local) tras las amenazas de Kurti, detalla el periódico Danas.






*¿Qué dice Belgrado?*
Ante la escalada, el presidente Vucic se dirigió a los serbios de Kosovo en sus redes y aseguró que Belgrado seguirá luchando por la paz por todos los medios legales, al tiempo que aseveró que "no habrá rendición".

"*No hay ni habrá rendición*, esa es la decisión de Serbia y mi mensaje a nuestro pueblo en Kosovo y Metojia, que una vez más se ve obligado a defender sus hogares en las barricadas. Continuamos la lucha con todos los medios legales por la paz, por una vida mejor y el futuro de nuestros hijos", escribió. 







Por su parte, la jefa del Gobierno de Serbia, *Ana Brnabic*, arremetió contra el primer ministro kosovar, quien, según ella, ve las "constantes" llamadas de Belgrado a la paz como "*amenazas*". En este sentido, indicó que Belgrado* sigue comprometido* con todos los acuerdos que buscan resolver el conflicto: el Acuerdo de Bruselas, el Acuerdo de Washington, la resolución del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU 1244 y la Carta Magna de las Naciones Unidas. 







"*Estos son los valores de Kurti*: Acuerdo de Bruselas: no existe; Acuerdo de Washington: no es válido; la resolución 1244 de la ONU: amenaza militar a Pristina; derechos humanos y estado de derecho: prohibir a los serbios votar, confiscar sus propiedades y amenazar cada día con la fuerza brutal", tuiteó la alta funcionaria. 
En esta línea, Brnabic indicó que los socios más cercanos de Kurti, como la Unión Europea o EE.UU., "*ven lo que realmente defiende y cuáles son sus valores, que no son ni la paz ni estabilidad*".

La presidenta del Ejecutivo señaló que, pese al comportamiento "irresponsable" del primer ministro kosovar, todas las protestas deben ser "pacíficas". "*La paz prevalecerá y Kutri fracasará*", concluyó. 

*Reacciones internacionales*
Mientras, desde el bloque comunitario, que ejerció de intermediario en la ronda negociadora entre Pristina y Belgrado a finales de noviembre, advierten que no tolerarán ataques contra su misión policial especial en Kosovo (EULEX, por sus siglas en inglés). 
"La UE *no tolerará ataques contra EULEX* o los actos violentos y criminales en el norte. Los grupos de serbios de Kosovo deben *retirar inmediatamente las barricadas*. Debe restablecerse la calma. La EULEX continuará coordinándose con las autoridades de Kosovo y la KFOR [misión pacificadora en Kosovo dirigida por la OTAN]", subrayó el jefe de la diplomacia de Bruselas, Josep Borrell. 

En su mensaje, Borrell se refirió a un ataque con granada aturdidora que, según la EULEX, fue lanzado la noche del sábado contra una patrulla de reconocimiento cerca del pueblo de Rudare. Ninguno de los oficiales resultó herido. 
Paralelamente, el embajador estadounidense en Kosovo, Jeff Hovenier, secundó los mensajes de repudio e instó a responsabilizar a los culpables y llevarlos ante "la justicia kosovar".
Por su parte, la portavoz de la Cancillería rusa, María Zajárova, culpó a la UE por *"modelar a lo largo de años*" la situación en la que se encuentran ahora las partes.

*Refuerzo policial de Pristina *
Antes de la aparición de barricadas en el norte de la región autoproclamada, las autoridades de Kosovo ya desplegaron este jueves a centenares de policías en la parte norte de la ciudad de Kosovska Mitrovica, una acción que Belgrado calificó de ilegal y de abuso contra la minoría serbia en la región autoproclamada.

El jefe de la oficina serbia para las relaciones serbo-kosovares, Petar Petkovic, denunció que, según el punto 9 del Acuerdo de Bruselas, los uniformados "*no tienen derecho a estar presentes allí*" y acusó al primer ministro kosovar de querer provocar imprudentemente actos de violencia. Posteriormente, Vucic declaró que Serbia enviará una solicitud al comandante de la KFOR para que autorice *el despliegue de efectivos del Ejército* y de la Policía de su país en Kosovo.

La resolución 1244 del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, que fue aprobada en junio de 1999 y que fijó el despliegue de la misión pacificadora internacional, establece que *Belgrado podría enviar un contingente de seguridad* a Kosovo tras la desmilitarización del llamado Ejército de Liberación de Kosovo y la salida de las fuerzas serbias.

Kosovo es una provincia de Serbia que se declaró independiente en 2008. Aunque EE.UU. y la mayoría de sus aliados reconocen a Pristina, países como China y Rusia apoyan a Belgrado.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania necesita hasta dos años para restaurar por completo todas las instalaciones energéticas dañadas, o incluso más - director de DTEK Ucrania
> Sakharuk también dijo que no restaurarían toda la infraestructura energética tras el bombardeo, sino que intentarían crear nuevas instalaciones.
> 
> 
> ...



No han creado una sola instalación energética, desde que se independizaron. Ni una. Todas son soviéticas.
Y ya han pasado 30 años...así que van a crear nuevas instalaciones...mis cojones morenos


----------



## kasperle1966 (11 Dic 2022)

_*"La violencia ha vencido a la ley"*_*. Gran entrevista con el abogado Valentin Rybin sobre Ucrania 

*
Valentin Rybin es uno de los abogados más famosos de la Ucrania post-Maidán. Ha defendido a muchos presos políticos: los que no aceptaron el golpe de Estado, los que no se humillaron y encontraron la fuerza para resistir. Ser defensor de los _"enemigos del régimen"_ siempre es peligroso; el peligro se multiplica cuando todo tiene lugar en el contexto de un conflicto civil.

Hoy Rybin está en Moscú. Con el inicio de la operación especial tuvo que abandonar Ucrania y llegar a Rusia a través de Europa. En este caso, pretende defender a los prisioneros del régimen de Kiev bajo custodia del SBU, en número de tres desde el 24 de febrero, pero que aún no participan en los intercambios ahora regulares entre Rusia y Ucrania.

La primera parte de nuestra gran entrevista fue retrospectiva: echamos la vista atrás a los acontecimientos de 2014, lo que los precedió y si las cosas podrían haber resultado menos trágicas.

*- En 2014 se produjo un violento cambio de poder en Ucrania. ¿Cómo valora lo ocurrido, desde el punto de vista jurídico? ¿Tienen razón los que hablan de golpe de Estado? ¿Y qué sintió como ciudadano de Ucrania, como ser humano? ¿Comprendió entonces que el país estaba cambiando drásticamente, o le seguía pareciendo que todo volvería a ser como antes*?

- Febrero de 2014 fue fatídico para Ucrania, de eso no cabe duda. La situación política interna, influenciada por los _"socios"_ europeos y estadounidenses, alcanzó su punto culminante y se produjo un violento golpe de Estado, en su forma clásica. No fue una revolución, pues eso presupone un cambio de formación socioeconómica; fue un banal cambio de poder, pero no mediante elecciones democráticas, sino mediante una toma violenta del poder por la oposición.

Recuerdo las columnas de humo sobre las calles céntricas de Kiev y, por supuesto, no podía imaginar entonces que era el fin de un país pacífico y próspero. Simplemente no quería creer que la violencia había ganado la ley después de todo...

*- ¿Qué cree que causó los sucesos de 2014, podrían haberse evitado?*

- Las razones del golpe de Estado son más profundas de lo que podría pensarse a primera vista. Creo que hay que remontarse a 2004, cuando la oposición violenta, liderada por Viktor Yushchenko, estuvo a punto de hacerse con el poder de la misma manera, y sólo la sabiduría del entonces Presidente Leonid Kuchma y la reticencia de las élites políticas a _"hacer sangre"_ mantuvieron la situación más o menos dentro del Estado de Derecho. Recuerdo que en 2004 hubo elecciones presidenciales en Ucrania, en las que Viktor Yanukóvich ganó la segunda vuelta, pero la oposición se echó a la calle en masa y logró una tercera vuelta completamente ilegal e ilegítima. El resultado fue la llegada al poder de Viktor Yushchenko.

En 2004, los ucranianos aún no comprendían que Occidente tenía un destino terrible, que la _"Revolución Naranja"_ era un ensayo de un espectáculo horrible y sangriento que tendría lugar en el mismo lugar, el mismo mes, exactamente diez años después.

Me veo obligado a afirmar que era imposible evitar los acontecimientos de febrero de 2014 con el tipo de política que tenía Ucrania. Ninguno de los presidentes del país le fue leal y fiel. Todos soñaban sólo con la riqueza y con conservar el poder. Mezquinos, patéticos, insignificantes reencarnados del pasado comunista que de repente tuvieron acceso a torrentes de dinero y riqueza, todos estaban cegados y se dedicaban únicamente al acaparamiento y la malversación. Esto, por supuesto, no podía acabar bien.

*- Tras el cambio de poder en Kiev, la Primavera Rusa tuvo lugar en Donbass. ¿Cómo valora los acontecimientos en Donbás desde el punto de vista jurídico? ¿Qué piensa de ellos desde el punto de vista de una persona y un ciudadano? Todos estos años has vivido en Ucrania, ¿cómo trataron los ucranianos a los habitantes de Donbás después de 2014?*

- Naturalmente, no todos los ciudadanos de Ucrania estuvieron de acuerdo con el golpe que se produjo ante sus ojos. La mayoría de los disidentes se encontraban en Crimea y en las regiones de Donbás, Donetsk y Lugansk.

Y cuando, desde la tribuna de Kiev, los recién formados _"demócratas"_ anunciaron por primera vez la abolición del estatus de la lengua rusa como lengua regional, y multitudes de nacionalistas se reunieron para visitar Crimea en _"trenes de la amistad"_, Rusia intervino.

Ya el 27 de febrero de 2014, _"hombres verdes" _-personas con uniformes sin marcar- fueron vistos por toda la península. A mediados de marzo, Ucrania había retirado sus formaciones militares de la península, y el 16 de marzo del mismo año se celebró un referéndum en Crimea, en el que la gran mayoría de la población expresó su deseo de reunificarse con Rusia. Créanme, visité tanto Crimea como las ciudades de Donbáss a principios de marzo de 2014. El deseo total de la población de estas regiones de no tener nada que ver con la Ucrania nacionalista era evidente. Estos acontecimientos se denominaron la _"Primavera Rusa" _y no se limitaron a Crimea. En el Donbass, sin embargo, la situación era más trágica.

Evaluar los procesos iniciados en las regiones del sudeste de Ucrania desde el punto de vista jurídico es como un _"efecto dominó"_. Las consecuencias del golpe de Estado en Kiev no podían dejar de afectar al estado de ánimo de una parte de la población ucraniana. Y ha tenido un efecto fatal. Cuando la gente me pregunta sobre la legalidad de los acontecimientos que tuvieron lugar en Donbass en la primavera de 2014, mi respuesta es: _"¿Fue legal el golpe de Estado en Kiev?"_. Creo que después de que los nacionalistas de Ucrania abolieran realmente la Constitución, no tiene sentido hablar de la legalidad de los acontecimientos que siguieron.

*- Los acuerdos de Minsk se adoptaron como medida para ayudar a resolver la crisis de 2014. ¿Por qué cree que no dieron ningún resultado en ocho años? Y, en principio, ¿podrían haber producido algún resultado, podría haberse cosido un país dividido, podrían los habitantes de Donbás y del resto de Ucrania haber vivido en un solo Estado después de todo lo ocurrido? ¿Cómo lo vio desde dentro de Ucrania?*

- Entonces, en septiembre de 2014, las nuevas autoridades ucranianas, embriagadas con el apoyo político de Europa y Estados Unidos, recibieron su primera lección seria en forma de la _"caldera de Ilovaysk"_. Al darse cuenta de que la situación no podía resolverse por la fuerza, firmaron un conjunto de medidas para resolver el conflicto, los llamados acuerdos de Minsk. Observo que el paquete de medidas contenía inicialmente condiciones imposibles de cumplir para las autoridades nacionalistas ucranianas, pero un respiro, la reagrupación de fuerzas, la comprensión de los errores y un cambio en las tácticas del conflicto hicieron necesario que Ucrania firmara Minsk-1.

Solo las propias autoridades ucranianas podrían detener el conflicto surgido en Ucrania tras el golpe de Estado de 2014, ¡y solo por medios pacíficos! Sin embargo, ese no era el objetivo del golpe, sino la llegada al poder de unos bastardos redomados que no temían la sangre, la destrucción ni la guerra. Lo deseaban con todo su ser.

Cuando, en abril de 2014, el entonces presidente en funciones de Ucrania, Turchinov, anunció la ATO en Donbás, estaba claro que se trataba de una guerra y que iba a ser larga. Yo, por supuesto, creía ingenuamente que estaba a punto de suceder, y tal vez todo el mundo llegaría a un acuerdo a nivel político, se podrían evitar víctimas. Pero yo, como muchos de mis compatriotas, estaba equivocado.

*- Usted fue un abogado que empezó a defender a los ucranianos prorrusos desde los primeros días de la crisis. ¿Por qué eligió este bando en el enfrentamiento, a pesar de que ya era muy peligroso en ese momento?*

- Casi inmediatamente después del golpe comenzó la persecución de todos los que estaban en contra del gobierno. Todos los encargados de hacer cumplir la ley y muchos funcionarios fueron sometidos a depuración, se abrieron causas penales contra quienes habían garantizado el orden público en el centro de Kiev y quienes no habían reconocido el golpe -en Crimea y Donbass- fueron declarados terroristas y separatistas. En definitiva, hubo mucho trabajo para los abogados. Empecé a defender a muchas de estas categorías de ciudadanos porque había una evidente disonancia entre las declaraciones de las autoridades sobre la protección de los derechos humanos y las acciones de las mismas autoridades en su violación total y generalizada de los mismos. Sí, era muy peligroso defender a aquellos contra los que todo el aparato punitivo del Estado estaba encerrado, y los abogados que llevaban casos tan difíciles eran pocos. Pero fue mi elección consciente y no me arrepiento.

*- Usted defendió a personas muy diferentes: desde personas muy conocidas e influyentes políticamente o en los medios de comunicación, como Viktor Medvedchuk y Anatoliy Shariy, hasta milicianos de Donbás muy desconocidos. Y ha ganado estos casos. ¿Significaba esto que la justicia ucraniana intentaba cumplir la ley? En caso afirmativo, ¿por qué ocurrió? ¿Temían las autoridades una reprimenda de Europa, o tenía el Estado que cumplir sus propias leyes para seguir siendo un Estado?*

- He defendido a mucha gente. Mirando atrás, me doy cuenta de que se trataba de docenas de casos, de la vida de docenas de personas. Gracias a Dios, conseguí liberar a todos mis acusados. Por supuesto, no podemos hablar de absoluciones, porque el gobierno nunca admite sus errores, y los tribunales de Ucrania forman parte de este gobierno. En mis ocho años de práctica en la defensa de causas penales por motivos políticos, solo he conseguido una absolución para un agente de las fuerzas especiales Berkut que velaba por el orden público en Kiev en febrero de 2014. Todos mis otros acusados fueron liberados como resultado de intercambios ampliamente utilizados o como resultado del cambio de su medida preventiva de detención a una más humana. Pero esto también requería mucho trabajo duro y cuidadoso. Tuve que sacrificar mi tiempo, mi salud, mi seguridad y mi tranquilidad. Viajes constantes por toda Ucrania, amenazas de muerte de organizaciones nacionalistas radicales, agresiones físicas a las puertas de los tribunales, destrucción de bienes personales... este es el precio que se paga si se va en contra de las autoridades.



*- Los radicales incendiaron tu coche, te atacaron. ¿Puede contarnos cómo era ser abogado de la oposición en Ucrania? ¿Cómo se sintió desde dentro: le siguieron, hubo amenazas, le presionaron, quizá sus familiares, cómo reaccionó a todo ello? ¿No querías acabar con todo y abandonar el país? ¿Qué le dio fuerzas para seguir allí?*

- Ser defensor de la oposición en cualquier país es difícil, pero en Ucrania es algo incomprensible. Llega un momento en que te das cuenta de que no sólo las autoridades quieren castigar a tu cliente, ¡sino que toda la sociedad quiere vengarse de la persona a la que defiendes! Les recordaré que estuve trabajando en los territorios controlados por el nuevo gobierno ucraniano, el que utilizó al ejército contra sus propios ciudadanos en Donbás, y la mayoría de la población de estos territorios controlados apoyó muy activamente la ATO y las brutales ejecuciones extrajudiciales de ciudadanos de Donbás, ¡y celebró fervientemente sus juicios!

Lo habría dejado todo y me habría marchado hace mucho tiempo, pero no puedes huir de ti mismo. Desde que tomé el camino de la defensa de las personas, considero que es mi deber llegar hasta el final. Así transcurrieron ocho años de vistas judiciales, viajes a ciudades, recogida de pruebas, participación en los preparativos de los intercambios. Un trabajo muy difícil pero muy necesario. Sí, incluso tuve que recurrir a los servicios de seguridad y velar por la seguridad de mi familia, pero sólo era una condición para proteger mejor a quienes eran arrojados entre rejas por disentir de sus opiniones.

*- Usted vivió en Ucrania en la época de Poroshenko y Zelensky. ¿Qué tienen en común los métodos de gobierno de estos políticoss y cuáles son las diferencias?*

- Tras el golpe de Estado de 2014 en Ucrania, se produjo un fuerte rechazo público a todo lo ruso. Los sentimientos rusófobos y el fervor nacionalista determinaron, de hecho, el enfoque de las fuerzas políticas y las autoridades estatales. Se abolió la lengua rusa en las escuelas e instituciones de educación preescolar, se despertó en la sociedad el desprecio por los bienes y productos rusos y se impusieron restricciones a la cooperación con empresas rusas. Se cancelaron fechas conmemorativas y se destruyeron monumentos de la época soviética. Fue una política de escalada del conflicto que, entre otras cosas, condujo a lo que está ocurriendo ahora.

Tanto Poroshenko como Zelensky han aprendido claramente que basta con ensillar el sentimiento público, aunque sea destructivo y conduzca a un conflicto armado. La única diferencia entre Zelensky y Poroshenko es que éste engañó directamente a quienes le votaron diciendo que garantizaría una solución pacífica a la situación en Donbass, detendría la persecución de los rusos y restablecería una economía normal ¡luchando contra la corrupción! Pero resultó ser un vulgar delincuente que traicionó a su propio pueblo y desató un conflicto armado a gran escala. Estoy seguro de que Zelensky ha sido _"interceptado"_ por los estadounidenses y ahora actúa exclusivamente en interés de Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña.
*«Насилие победило закон». Большое интервью адвоката Валентина Рыбина об Украине*


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

*Es especialmente sorprendente ver que EE.UU. quiere imponer una guerra de precios a Rusia,
cuando todos los demás actores importantes (KSA, Venezuela, Irán, etc.) son todos hostiles
al Imperio y a su constante acoso. Una vez más, hágase una pregunta básica: 
¿es ese el comportamiento de un bando claramente ganador de una guerra?*


> *The Dark Origins of the Davos Great Reset
> By F. William Engdahl
> Global Research, December 11, 2022*



https://www.globalresearch....


----------



## Seronoser (11 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Repito que la lucha de Dugin es contra el liberalismo, si bien no comparto su dirección de ataque - el tipo es siniestro de narices- , pero no contra los blancos. Equiparar blanco, una clasificaion étnico biológica, con civilización occidental - que Dugin asocia a liberal porque lo es actualmete- un concepto cultural, es un error



Yo no conocía a Dugin hasta que mataron a su hija...y nadie de mi entorno nunca ha hablado de él.
Le dais una importancia tremenda a un tipo cuya influencia es cero.


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo no conocía a Dugin hasta que mataron a su hija...y nadie de mi entorno nunca ha hablado de él.
> Le dais una importancia tremenda a un tipo cuya influencia es cero.



Escribe cosas muy locas. Yo me he leído un libro suyo y es como la imagen especular de Brzezinski.


----------



## magufone (11 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Richi, deja de vender la moto. Que no cuela, por mucho documental que hagas.



_Sojaperrolismo grafico_


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> De los mil millones de cosas que se pueden hacer con gas escojen la más estúpida.



A ver esta gente lleva siglos follando entre prímos. Eso se termina notando. Sabes aquel de diu que iba un finés, un …


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> De los mil millones de cosas que se pueden hacer con gas escojen la más estúpida.



En Holanda seguramente hay cola para conseguir cupo de gas para invernaderos de marihuana. Con lo fácil que sería llenar España de cultivos, pero es el ansia viva de dinero, la avaricia les vicia.


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

Acá, el Wolfgang Grupp, empresario alemán y propietario de la compañía textil Trigema:

*“No puede ser que los ciudadanos tengan que congelarse para que podamos seguir suministrando
más armas a Ucrania. Quiero decir que hay que ser razonables. Y también que toda esta guerra
debería haberse evitado. No se puede trabajar 20 años [con Rusia], construir Nord Stream 1 y 2, 
invertir 20.000 millones de dólares y después decir que [el país] es tu enemigo mortal”.*


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

Como todo el mundo debe saber, no hay nazis en Ucrania...


----------



## kasperle1966 (11 Dic 2022)

_*"Los ucranianos han abierto las puertas del infierno. Están huyendo en masa"*_*. Segunda parte de la entrevista con el abogado Valentyn Rybin

*
Ucrania está en proceso de desintegración, como Estado y como sociedad. Los ucranianos apoyan la guerra, sin querer ver que el país sólo está destinado _"a ser un perro castigado por sus frecuentes, fuertes y silenciosos ladridos"._

En la segunda parte de nuestra entrevista con el abogado Valentin Rybin hablamos de cómo consiguió salir de Ucrania cuando comenzó la caza de brujas, cómo se trata a rusos y ucranianos en Europa, cuánto durará el conflicto y cómo puede acabar y cómo podemos ayudar a las personas que acabaron en los calabozos del SBU después del 24 de febrero.

*- Tras el inicio de la operación especial, abandonó Ucrania. ¿Por qué lo has hecho? ¿Se sintió amenazado o fue más bien una decisión intuitiva?*
- Recuerdo el 24 de febrero como si fuera ayer. Tras el inicio de la SBO, quedó claro que teníamos que salir rápidamente de Ucrania, ya que cualquiera que hubiera expresado algún apoyo a la paz y la amistad con Rusia sería ahora aniquilado.

Literalmente al día siguiente del inicio de la SBO, comenzó en Kiev la distribución incontrolada de armas de fuego entre los civiles, lo que provocó tiroteos, ejecuciones extrajudiciales de los no deseados y el agravamiento de la ya tensa situación en la ciudad.

Entonces supe, lo sentí en mis huesos, que en cualquier momento los nacionalistas podrían irrumpir en mi casa y dispararme sin motivo. Nadie lo investigaría; de hecho, las autoridades se limitarían a alabarles por ello. El 27 de febrero recibí una llamada telefónica de mis _"bienquerientes"_ del SBU, que me advertían de mi inminente detención y de la sospecha de alta traición.

Decidí no tentar a la suerte y me llevé a Europa a mis ancianos padres, mi mujer y mis cuatro hijos. Conduje tres coches con mis hijos pequeños y mis padres ancianos durante casi una semana para salir de Ucrania. Fue toda una búsqueda...




*- ¿Puede decirnos cómo abandonó el país? Usted es una persona muy famosa, sin embargo fue liberado - ¿cómo fue, cuánto tiempo tardó en cruzar la frontera, cómo de exhaustivos fueron los registros, cómo fue tratada su familia?*

- Fue muy duro abandonar Ucrania. En total, el camino de Kiev a la frontera, que normalmente lleva 10 horas en coche, nos llevó tres días. La gente se apresuró a salir de Ucrania, y los bastardos locales, pensando que eran guerreros de la luz, establecieron puestos de control en la carretera y básicamente bloquearon el tráfico. Tuve que pasar la noche en Khmelnitsky y Uzhgorod porque no podía soportar el estrés de conducir todo el día.

Me estaban esperando en la frontera, y me soltaron sólo porque los jefes del SBU aún no habían tomado una decisión sobre mí, y oficialmente tuve la oportunidad de marcharme -soy padre de tres niños pequeños-. Por eso, tras inspeccionar minuciosamente todas mis pertenencias, pasar muchas horas hablando conmigo y coordinar algunas cuestiones con los jefes, los guardias fronterizos locales me dejaron marchar. Lo considero el mayor milagro de todos. Fue en esos días aciagos cuando tantos politólogos, periodistas y blogueros prorrusos fueron capturados y encarcelados, y algunos desaparecieron para siempre...

*- ¿Cómo se sintió cuando salió de Ucrania y cómo se siente ahora? ¿Cree que su marcha será por mucho tiempo, quizá para siempre? ¿O ves alguna posibilidad de volver? ¿En qué circunstancias?*

- Por supuesto, salí de Ucrania con amargura y frustración. Todo había quedado atrás: mis amigos, mis conocidos, mis lugares favoritos, mis posesiones, todo lo que me había rodeado durante cuarenta años. Sí, no estaba de acuerdo con muchas cosas de Ucrania, sí, no soportaba el nacionalismo cavernícola y la violencia contra la ley, sí, comprendía que la guerra era inevitable y que tarde o temprano ocurriría. Pero yo era tan ingenuo como millones de ucranianos y creía que no me afectaría. La guerra concierne a todos y esta guerra es por las mentes humanas, por la elección del futuro desarrollo de la humanidad, por la fe, si quieres... Esta guerra no es por la tierra o los fósiles.

No podré volver a Ucrania hasta que se produzca un cambio completo del régimen político en ese país, una vez que se haya fijado el rumbo del acercamiento a Rusia. Mientras permanezca en Ucrania el régimen nacionalista, que se hizo aún más fuerte y duro con el comienzo de la SBO, no hay nada que la gente normal pueda hacer en Ucrania, no sólo yo. Ucrania, por cierto, se encuentra en fase de desintegración como Estado y como sociedad. Estos procesos son irreversibles, la única cuestión es el tiempo.




*- Cuando cruzó la frontera, ¿adónde fue, a qué país, a qué ciudad? ¿Cómo te trataron los europeos? ¿Qué actitud observó hacia los ucranianos que abandonaron el país como refugiados? ¿Los europeos con los que se reunió apoyan sólo a Ucrania o hay quienes simpatizan con Rusia?*

- Llegamos a España después de haber recorrido toda Europa en coche. La actitud de la gente corriente hacia los ucranianos era amistosa. Todo el mundo quería ayudar y muchos ayudaron. La Unión Europea reaccionó muy rápidamente y adoptó una serie de normas que permitieron acoger a un gran número de refugiados procedentes de Ucrania. Por supuesto, el apoyo material era más que un problema, pero tuve la suerte de contar con amigos que no me abandonaron en el momento más difícil.

La mayoría de los europeos ven la televisión, leen los periódicos locales y están llenos de propaganda estatal. De ahí la percepción negativa generalizada de los rusos y de todo lo ruso. Pero en realidad nadie nos preguntó, simplemente ayudamos todo lo que pudimos. Sé que hay personas en Europa que pueden evaluar con sensatez las condiciones previas del conflicto en Ucrania y comprender su historia y dinámica, pero son minoría, eso es seguro.

*- ¿Por qué no se quedó en Europa y decidió venir a Rusia? ¿Qué le motivó a dar ese paso?*

- Me parece que puedo hacer un bien a Rusia trabajando por el bien de mi patria. Al fin y al cabo, durante ocho años participé de una u otra forma en los procesos que se estaban desarrollando en las relaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia.

¿Y quién soy yo en Europa? Para trabajar como abogado allí, tienes que obtener una nueva educación, luego empezar de cero, y es imposible llegar a ser uno mismo de todos modos. Trabajar en la construcción no es lo mío. No, es mejor ser de dentro que de fuera.

*- Cuando llegó aquí, dijo que ayudaría a los ucranianos encarcelados por el SBU a causa de sus opiniones. ¿Cuántas personas de este tipo hay en la actualidad, existen cifras aproximadas (o quizá ya exactas)? ¿Quiénes son estas personas? ¿Qué está ocurriendo con ellos? ¿Siguen detenidos o ya se han celebrado juicios y se han dictado sentencias? ¿Quién protege ahora a estas personas en Ucrania?*

- Tras llegar a Moscú, empecé a buscar activamente un lugar donde aplicar mis conocimientos y experiencia. Me reuní con muchos de mis amigos y conocidos. Hablábamos a menudo de lo que ocurría, y siempre hablábamos de los presos, de los perseguidos en Ucrania por motivos políticos, de los civiles encarcelados, a los que Ucrania considera traidores y colaboracionistas.

De ahí surgió la idea de crear un fondo de protección de compatriotas, que controlaría la información sobre civiles perseguidos en Ucrania, recopilaría listas de esas personas y las entregaría al Comisionado para los Derechos Humanos de la Federación Rusa. La principal tarea del fondo es recabar la mayor cantidad de información posible para que no se olvide ni se pierda a nadie y se libere al mayor número posible de personas. Ahora mismo puedo decir que en sólo un mes de trabajo se han puesto en contacto con nosotros miles de personas cuyos familiares han sido encarcelados, o han desaparecido tras ser detenidos, o se encuentran en los sótanos del SBU. Es muy aterrador, pero esta es exactamente nuestra próxima tarea: impedir que los nazis pierdan gente sin dejar rastro.

En estos momentos, casi nadie defiende a estas personas en Ucrania porque temen por sus vidas. Ahora conozco a pocos abogados que se atrevan a defender a presos políticos en Ucrania.

*- Ahora vemos que hay intercambios regulares de prisioneros de guerra, pero no hay civiles entre ellos. ¿Cómo puede resolverse este problema? ¿De quién se necesita ayuda y participación? ¿Y por quién podrían intercambiar los ucranianos a los presos políticos, ya que no hay presos políticos ucranianos en Rusia? ¿Cómo piensa ayudar a resolver estos problemas?*

- Gracias a Dios, los intercambios de prisioneros se están haciendo regulares. Creo que las personas hechas prisioneras deben ser devueltas por las partes en conflicto. Y cuanto más activos sean los intercambios, más fácil será para quienes languidecen en cautividad y esperan su liberación. Pero en Rusia hay un círculo muy estrecho de personas que se ocupan del intercambio de prisioneros de guerra, y los intercambios "humanitarios" civiles son obra de los defensores de los derechos humanos. Esperemos que también avancen los intercambios civiles, aunque sólo sea para militares.



*- ¿Cómo valora el conflicto que enfrenta actualmente a Rusia y Ucrania? ¿Cuánto tiempo tardará la gente de ambos lados del conflicto en curarse, cuánto cree que tardará? ¿Qué puede enseñar este conflicto a rusos y ucranianos? ¿Podrán vivir juntos después? ¿Cómo puede acelerarse el proceso de establecimiento de relaciones después de todo lo ocurrido? ¿En torno a qué, en torno a qué idea pueden unirse rusos y ucranianos en el futuro?*

- Los dirigentes ucranianos llevan suplicando a Rusia un conflicto militar desde 2014. Créanme, no podían pasar desapercibidos todos los gritos sobre _"Moskals a cuchilladas"_, los constantes bombardeos de Donetsk, la descarada rusofobia en todos los niveles de gobierno de Ucrania y la entrega de sus propios territorios al desarrollo militar de la OTAN, con la participación de armas y el entrenamiento de soldados ucranianos por instructores extranjeros. El conflicto se encuentra ahora en una fase caliente, miles de personas están muriendo y miles más morirán, por mucho que no queramos creerlo. En este conflicto se ha dado a Ucrania el papel de un perro al que se castiga por ladrar fuerte y a menudo. Pero los verdaderos actores -la OTAN, Estados Unidos y la UE- son los que tienen que negociar para resolver el conflicto. Cabe recordar que justo antes del SBO, Putin señaló el fracaso de Ucrania en la aplicación de los acuerdos de Minsk, Putin se reunió tanto con Macron como con Scholz y explicó claramente la posición de seguridad de Rusia tanto en Europa como en Ucrania. Putin envió propuestas escritas a Estados Unidos sobre el marco de seguridad colectiva y sobre la OTAN, pero todas fueron ignoradas.

Estoy seguro de que el conflicto durará al menos de tres a cinco años en fase caliente. Como resultado, Ucrania se reducirá considerablemente en territorio, se degradará económica y socialmente y, finalmente, dejará de existir como Estado. El proyecto de Ucrania está llegando a su fin. La única cuestión es qué formato elegirán Rusia y Estados Unidos para estos territorios en el futuro.

*- Todo lo que le ha ocurrido a Ucrania desde 2014 puede calificarse de "tragedia". Es el Maidan, la pérdida de territorios después (Crimea, Donbass y ahora dos regiones más), la matanza de sus propios ciudadanos en Donbass en su momento y la inminente responsabilidad por ello en forma de operaciones especiales en territorios controlados por Kiev. Ruina, empobrecimiento de la población, refugiados, destrucción del país. ¿Por qué dejó Ucrania que los países occidentales se hicieran todo esto a sí misma? ¿Es un deseo real, como dice Olena Zelenska, de entrar en la UE y una voluntad de soportar el hambre y el frío en nombre de ello? ¿Deseo de servir, de ser útil a Occidente? En su opinión, ¿qué ocurrió en Ucrania y por qué fue posible? ¿Y qué le espera ahora al país, qué escenarios vislumbra para su vida futura?*

- Ucrania lleva mucho tiempo infectada por el virus del nacionalismo banderovista, mezclado con la idea de la superioridad de los _"grandes ucranianos"_ sobre todos los demás, pródigamente pagada por los _"socios"_ occidentales, ha tenido un efecto devastador. Creo que desde el colapso de la URSS, todos los presidentes ucranianos han percibido esta podredumbre, pero han seguido claramente los deseos de un pueblo engañado y han alimentado el sentimiento nacionalista. Es una vergüenza que el enriquecimiento personal y una absoluta falta de voluntad para mirar hacia el futuro hayan sido el sello distintivo de todos los líderes políticos de Ucrania, un rasgo hábilmente explotado por los instigadores occidentales.

La vieja idea nacional de _"alejarse de Moscú"_ ha dado sus sangrientos frutos, que el pueblo ucraniano está cosechando. Pero no tienen prisa por entrar en razón. El pueblo ucraniano apoya la guerra, quiere ganar, no comprende que el país está casi destruido, que la población masculina reproductora muere en masa, que la educación y la medicina en Ucrania tienden a cero. Los ucranianos han abierto las puertas del infierno y corren hacia allí en tropel, sin escuchar ni querer escuchar a nadie.

*- Saliste de Ucrania, visitaste Europa y ahora estás en Rusia. Básicamente estás empezando una nueva vida en un nuevo país. ¿Qué le parece? ¿Qué perspectivas ve para usted?*

- Vivir en Rusia es realmente una vida nueva para mí. Todo desde el principio: trabajo, nuevos conocidos, nuevos amigos. ¡Pero aquí está mi patria! Los rusos están aquí.

Aquí no oigo ni veo el menor atisbo de nacionalismo o de superioridad de unas nacionalidades sobre otras. En Rusia puede ser duro, puede ser incómodo, puede ser diferente. Pero no me perderé.

Viviré, trabajaré e intentaré ser feliz en el tiempo que Dios me asigne. ¡Espero seguir teniendo ese tiempo!
*«Украинцам открыли ворота в ад. Они бегут туда толпой». Вторая часть интервью с адвокатом Валентином Рыбиным*


----------



## delhierro (11 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "En cualquiera de los dos casos, en este hilo pierdes el tiempo."
> 
> Por fin estamos de acuerdo en algo.
> 
> ...



Estaremos de acuerdo en dos cosas , ya que dices que te gusta llegar al fondo de los asuntos :

1.- Occidente SI CENSURA los medios de comunicación RUSOS.

2.- Si lo desconoces, haces mal en intentar dar lecciones a los demas. Es algo publico , aunque no tratado en los medios generalistas, y sumamente importante cuando se va de defensor de libertades, democracias, y demas.

Las banderas siempre existiran agrupan gente, si dejamos de correr delante de los tigres fue porque nos agrupamos. Desconfia siempre de los que te cuenten que no creen en ninguna bandera, y más aún de los que afirmen que no tienen ninguna ideologia. O estan muertos y te hablan, lo que es muy raro, o te estan intentando tangar.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Dic 2022)

Yo lo que no se es cuanto tiempo esperan recibir ayuda, ya van 9 meses. ¿Un año? ¿Tres? ¿Seis? Ayudas que no reciben muchos de los foráneos de esos paises pese a estar pagando impuestos. Me ha chocado mucho que ya ofrezcan ayuda en Reino Unido (tal y como está su economía) por los 3 próximos años con acceso a prestaciones sociales.....tres años de "nada". Es curioso ver como a los distintos paises les importan mucho más los refugiados que sus propios ciudadanos.

*Los refugiados ucranianos en Reino Unido comienzan a sentir la falta de hogares de acogida *

El Reino Unido ofrece a los ucranianos* vivir, trabajar y estudiar hasta tres años con acceso a prestaciones sociales*. . Más de 146 000 se han acogido al programa, pero depende de la generosidad de los anfitriones.


----------



## delhierro (11 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A pesar de las exigencias de los albaneses de dispersarse, las barricadas se hicieron aún más grandes.
> Los serbios no sólo no se dispersan, sino que también se reúnen en todas las barricadas del norte de Kosmet.
> 
> @vestniksrb
> ...



Sin armas les pasara lo que a los prorrusos de Jarkov en el 2014. ¿ dice algo el gobierno Serbio ?


----------



## Yomateix (11 Dic 2022)

Es curioso, en EEUU parece que no tienen las ayudas económicas que regalan en Europa, nos meten en esta guerra, pero no quieren saber nada de los refugiados. Me ha hecho "gracia" leer lo de que la mayoría de refugiados Ucranianos han "preferido" quedarse en Europa por estar más cerca de Ucrania.....seguro que no ha tenido nada que ver que a EEUU solo les permitan entrar si encuentran un patrocinador que les garantice la ayuda financiera (algo que debe de ser complicado si no conocen a nadie y aún así no les dan paga ni alojamiento gratuito, ni sanidad ni estudios gratuitos) Y que en Europa den pagas (en España 400e + 100e por cada menor a cargo) alojamiento, sanidad y educación todo a costa de los ciudadanos de ese país, seguro que eso no ha tenido nada que ver.

*Más de 80.000 ucranios se han refugiado en EE UU desde abril*

La mayoría de ellos lo han hecho a través de un programa en el que se permite a los ucranios vivir y trabajar en el país durante 18 meses en tanto en cuanto *tengan un patrocinador que les garantice ayuda financiera.

La mayoría de los refugiados ucranios han buscado quedarse en países europeos cercanos a Ucrania*. Según la oficina de Naciones Unidas para los refugiados, *7,8 millones de ucranios están registrados como refugiados en Europa*


----------



## bigplac (11 Dic 2022)

No has ententido el tiempo verbal. No *van a crear nuevas instalaciones, se las vas a crear tu. Te van a quitar la subestacion de tu barrio, se la van a llevar a Ucrania, y en verano, cuando te quedes sin luz será culpa tuya por poner muy fuerte el aire acondicionado y destruir el planeta.*



Seronoser dijo:


> No han creado una sola instalación energética, desde que se independizaron. Ni una. Todas son soviéticas.
> Y ya han pasado 30 años...así que van a crear nuevas instalaciones...mis cojones morenos


----------



## coscorron (11 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Sin armas les pasara lo que a los prorrusos de Jarkov en el 2014. ¿ dice algo el gobierno Serbio ?



El gobierno Serbio no puede hacer nada y por desgracia Rusia tampoco ... Como nos la metieron con lo de que los Serbios eran los malos.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Venga que llevas 10 meses de retraso, monje
> 
> eso y cortar hasta el aire que va al oeste



No creo que lo veamos.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Crear un emirato islamico-terrorista en Kosovo, para conseguir una puta base militar y humillar al pueblo serbio, eso es democracia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288683
> 
> ...



Joder que buen misil termonuclear ahí mismo, vamos monje danos un regalo de navidad bueno bueno


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

*Cuántos tanques perdieron las AFU en Bajmut: *hechos principales 

Según la Crónica Militar entre finales de agosto y principios de diciembre, las brigadas 54ª y 59ª de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas podrían haber perdido en Bajmut (Artemivsk) entre seis y ocho compañías de tanques, entre 84 y 112 vehículos. El restante equipo de las fuerzas ucranianas en Bajmut está sometido a un grave estrés.

La mayoría de los tanques T-64, T-64BV y T-72M1 polacos fueron destruidos en combates al norte de la ciudad, cerca de Podgorodne, y durante varios contraataques en el sur cerca de Kurdyumivka, Zelenopolya y Ozaryanivka. También se perdieron tanques en los combates en Opytne, en donde las fuerzas ucranianas intentaron detener el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas pero se retiraron debido al gran número de bajas.

Los cortes de electricidad y la falta de piezas de repuesto han complicado las reparaciones sobre el terreno.

Casi todos los vehículos están muy desgastados, y las tripulaciones de los tanques de las AFU se encuentran regularmente con munición reventada en la recámara del cañón, tras lo cual el vehículo queda fuera de combate.

Las elevadas pérdidas de tanques también se deben a la actividad de la artillería de las PMC de Wagner y de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas: cuando se detecta un pelotón (compañía) de tanques, se dirige fuego de artillería de alta densidad contra los blindados, impidiendo a los vehículos maniobrar y disparar.

También hay errores tácticos. Las escasas horas de luz limitan las capacidades de vigilancia y reconocimiento de los UAV de las AFU y el frío obliga a mantener los vehículos con los motores en marcha, lo que los convierte en objetivo de los equipos de sabotaje con misiles antitanque Kornet y dispositivos de vigilancia Irony, que pueden detectar vehículos enemigos en la oscuridad a una distancia de 7 km.

Suscríbase a Crónica de guerra


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

Hospital infantil «Okhmadet» ( Kiev).........Ventanas tapadas con sacos de arena.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado qué tienen ahí los americanos. No tienen pista, es un montón de barracones del US Army, ¿con qué objetivo? Imagino que tanta edificación en un lugar sin puerto ni pista será para tener muchos almacenes de algo, quién sabe lo que se hace ahí, en un pais al margen de la legalidad que vive de la caridad y la droga.
> 
> Aparte de drogas, órganos y niños lo único de interés que hay es mucho lignito pero eso hay que quemarlo localmente .



Hacen el mal, eso es seguro.
Fuego radiactivo purificador


----------



## PBA (11 Dic 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Estoy preocupado por @visaman ¿Alguien sabe porqué no forea?



Yo lo veo forear en el hilo principal


----------



## Malevich (11 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> servirlismo lacayuno dice el subnormal este, pues del resto de Europa no le gana nadie con su servilismo a EEUU/uk



Ya están troleando a favor de unos follacabras y mafiosos como lo son los albanokosovares, que luego no vengan con sus historias para no dormir de invasión islámica, plan Kalergi, Ceuta y Melilla, etc etc etc.


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo raro es que en las guerras no haya más gente que liquide a sus oficiales. Sobre todo cuando son conscientes de que son carne de cañón enviada a morir mientras los señoritos allegados al régimen escapan. Estando armado reventar la cabeza del jefe es bien fácil, y si muchos lo hacen todo revienta.



Si, supongo que es un estado mental de miedo absoluto, pero me Chapan por fuera un un tanque y como se qué de ahí no salgo, como hay Dios que voy a por el que ha mandado eso y todos los que le apoyen


----------



## cienaga (11 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Fuente: Twitter
> 
> Dejad de postear mierda.











Frank Haun, Chef von KNDS: "Es fehlt an allem"


Frank Haun ist Chef von Europas größtem Panzerbauer, KNDS. Das Image vom großen Krisengewinnler mag er nicht.




www.sueddeutsche.de





si lo dice el tio de kraus-maffei quizas es verdad
Europa solo está parcialmente preparada para defenderse
Es fehlt an allem = falta de todo


----------



## Castellano (11 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El gobierno Serbio no puede hacer nada y por desgracia Rusia tampoco ... Como nos la metieron con lo de que los Serbios eran los malos.



La mayor limpieza étnica de un territorio europeo desde el final de la IIGM fue en la Krajina.

Miles de serbios desplazados de su territorio (donde eran mayoría) huyendo de los nazis/ustachas croatas.

Y casi nadie en occidente lo conoce, más allá de cuatro que nos interesan estas cosas. En cambio les preguntas por Sarajevo y todo el mundo se acuerda del cerco serbio a los bosnios


----------



## Malevich (11 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> La mayor limpieza étnica de un territorio europeo desde el final de la IIGM fue en la Krajina.
> 
> Miles de serbios desplazados de su territorio (donde eran mayoría) huyendo de los nazis/ustachas croatas.
> 
> Y casi nadie en occidente lo conoce, más allá de cuatro que nos interesan estas cosas. En cambio les preguntas por Sarajevo y todo el mundo se acuerda del cerco serbio a los bosnios



O de Sebrenica y del bombardeo de Dubrovnik.
De los países resultantes de la antigua Yugoslavia, los únicos que quedan con varias etnias son Serbia y Macedonia del Norte. Bosnia no la cuento, puesto que viven en dos entidades casi apartadas una de otra. Por algo será.


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (11 Dic 2022)

*OFENSIVA RUSA SEGÚN EUROPA PRESS*


11 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2022
*Rusia anuncia una ofensiva en dos direcciones en el este de Ucrania*










Archivo - Soldado ruso durante el asedio de la ciudad de Mariúpol- MAXIMILIAN CLARKE / ZUMA PRESS / CONTACTOPHOTO



MADRID, 11 Dic. (EUROPA PRESS) -
Rusia ha anunciado este domingo el inicio de una ofensiva en dos direcciones en el este de Ucrania y ha asegurado que ha logrado hacerse con "líneas y posiciones más ventajosas", en el marco de la invasión del país, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.
El portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, ha manifestado que estas ofensivas han sido lanzadas en dirección a Krasno-Limansk y ha subrayado que "el enemigo, usando tres grupos de asalto reforzados por vehículos blindados, ha realizado intentos de contraataque que no han tenido éxito en dirección a los asentamientos de Zhitlovka, Ploschanka y Kolomichija, en la República Popular de Lugansk".
Así, ha indicado que en los combates en esta dirección han muerto 65 militares ucranianos, mientras que dos vehículos blindados y dos camiones han sido destruidos, según ha recogido la agencia rusa de noticias Interfax.
"Además, tres grupos ucranianos de sabotaje y reconocimiento y tres patrullas de morteros de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos en las áreas de la aldea de Chernovaya Dibrova, así como en el bosque de Serebrianski, en la República Popular de Lugansk", ha añadido.


Konashenkov ha apuntado además que otros 40 militares ucranianos han muerto en enfrentamientos en dirección a Donetsk, mientras que en Kupiansk "el fuego de artillería ha provocado la derrota de la acumulación de personal y equipamiento militar de las Fueras Armadas ucranianas en áreas de los asentamientos de Sinkovka, Tabaevka y Krajmalnoye, en la región de Járkov", donde habrían muerto más de 30 soldados de Ucrania.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Dic 2022)

Para los que no lo sepan, esto es el Presidente serbio:





Igualito a Zelensky antes de la guerra, con su Kiev lleno de banderas de la UE. Votando contra Rusia en las Naciones Unidas, pero luego haciéndose el conciliador.
Lo que ocurre es que este tipejo no tiene cojones a sacar esas banderas a la calle, porque las quemarían todas.

Recordemos que Zelensky fue el más votado en Ucrania, en las zonas pro rusas, por todo lo que prometió en las elecciones.
Y ya vemos donde estamos hoy.


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Y estaban desde hacía años 'jugando a Resident Evil' allí junto con tito Bill y su panda... con el panda chino. Pero todo es guay en Oriente, complacientemente.



El virus es completamente artificial. Fue sintetizado en un laboratorio de Wuhan de donde escapó. Lo más curioso es que se cree que en este tema han sido tan HDP los Chinos como los Americanos. Al parecer esta 'investigación' era un colaboración con USA. En USA te pasas el resto de tu vida en una celda si te pillan intensificando un virus como arma biológica, en China tienen menos remilgos y es un buen Guantánamo para estas cosillas.


----------



## Castellano (11 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> O de Sebrenica y del bombardeo de Dubrovnik.
> De los países resultantes de la antigua Yugoslavia, los únicos que quedan con varias etnias son Serbia y Macedonia del Norte. Bosnia no la cuento, puesto que viven en dos entidades casi apartadas una de otra. Por algo será.



En Serbia efectivamente hay hasta bosniacos viviendo e incluso albaneses, y no pasa nada. 

En Bosnia a pesar de vivir en dos entidades separadas, también hay mezcla, no solo la conocida de la zona bosniacocroata, sino incluso en la misma República Srpska hay bosniacos viviendo.
Yo lo descubrí casualmente cerca de Sbrenica (que aunque ahora es una localidad mayormente serbia tiene su memorial funerario bosniaco en Potočari que es respetado), la cual está rodeada de aldeas bosniacas con su correspondiente mezquita, y bosniacos viviendo en ellas.


----------



## vil. (11 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> No has ententido el tiempo verbal. No *van a crear nuevas instalaciones, se las vas a crear tu. Te van a quitar la subestacion de tu barrio, se la van a llevar a Ucrania, y en verano, cuando te quedes sin luz será culpa tuya por poner muy fuerte el aire acondicionado y destruir el planeta.*



Vamos lo del GASOIL... 

Y la mayoría no lo ve...


----------



## amcxxl (11 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> La mayor limpieza étnica de un territorio europeo desde el final de la IIGM fue en la Krajina.
> 
> Miles de serbios desplazados de su territorio (donde eran mayoría) huyendo de los nazis/ustachas croatas.
> 
> Y casi nadie en occidente lo conoce, más allá de cuatro que nos interesan estas cosas. En cambio les preguntas por Sarajevo y todo el mundo se acuerda del cerco serbio a los bosnios



Y Sarajevo, que tenia un 40% de serbios y hoy tiene un 4%


----------



## Castellano (11 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Y Sarajevo, que tenia un 40% de serbios y hoy tiene un 4%



Los serbios ahora viven en Novo Sarajevo, que son la unión de varios pueblos pegados a Sarajevo, a donde huyeron de Sarajevo.

Como si los charnegos de Barcelona se van a Hospitalet y el Prat, los unen y los renombran como Nou Barcelona


----------



## piru (11 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Hombre hay que ser muy gilipollas para hacer eso. La lógica dice que esta tripulación dispararía sobre los que han hecho eso .yo al menso lo haría, disparará toda la muní con sobre mi base



Y cuando has disparado toda la munición ¿Cómo sales del cacharro?
El plan que dicen ahí es mejor. Te diriges al enemigo con el cañon hacia atrás apuntando al cielo y haciendo giros derecha izquierda


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Sin armas les pasara lo que a los prorrusos de Jarkov en el 2014. ¿ dice algo el gobierno Serbio ?



Supongo que el gobierno serbio está en el clásico dilema entre la espada de Bruxelas y la pared
popular. Está sintiendo la presión de volver al redil 'antiRusia' o sufrir escarnio en la parte serbia
de Kosovo.
Ya veremos por donde tira la piedra...


----------



## Impresionante (11 Dic 2022)

https://t.me/rtnoticias
*Vucic sobre la tensión en el norte de Kosovo: "Estamos arrinconados"*

Publicado:11 dic 2022 18:51 GMT

"Hicieron un monstruo juntos hace 23 años. Terminaron de hacerlo en 2008 y nada más", afirmó el mandatario.

Descargar video
Las autoridades de Kosovo y de Estados Unidos violan el derecho internacional agravando la situación en el norte de Kosovo, ha denunciado el presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, al término de una reunión de emergencia del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad.

"*Hicieron un monstruo juntos hace 23 años*. Terminaron de hacerlo en 2008 y nada más", afirmó el mandatario en su mensaje a la nación, en referencia a la injerencia de Occidente en el conflicto de Kosovo y la posterior proclamación unilateral de la independencia de la región poblada mayoritariamente por albaneses.

"Estamos arrinconados. Para mí, este es el día más difícil desde que soy presidente de Serbia o jefe de Gobierno", dijo el el presidente serbio.
Según el jefe de Estado serbio, las manifestaciones en el norte de Kosovo son "una expresión de protesta contra las detenciones, el maltrato de personas y el incumplimiento del Acuerdo de Bruselas".

"Tenemos una pregunta para nuestros socios estadounidenses. Dígannos, ¿a qué acuerdo se atiene Pristina y a qué ley se atienen ustedes? ¿La Carta de la ONU, la Resolución 1244 del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, el Acuerdo de Bruselas o el Acuerdo de Washington?", señaló Vucic, subrayando que Washington y Pristina "se apegan solo al 'acuerdo' de que *pueden hacer cualquier cosa, siempre que quieran y tanto como quieran*".

El mandatario destacó que su "conciencia está tranquila". "Nuestras manos están atadas, pero incluso cuando estamos arrinconados como ahora, tienen que luchar", aseveró Vucic, dirigiéndose a los serbios que están en Kosovo.
Asimismo, indicó que los serbios que viven en Kosovo deben confiar en la KFOR (Fuerza de Kosovo) hasta que se demuestre lo contrario. "*Esperamos que garanticen la seguridad de los serbios*. Si este no es el caso, todo estará claro para nosotros de inmediato", aseveró. "Mi mensaje a la gente es que respeten a la EULEX [Misión de la Unión Europea por el Estado de Derecho en Kosovo] y a la KFOR y que no se dejen provocar", concluyó.

En este contexto, el presidente serbio comunicó que el 17 de diciembre llegarán a la región socios internacionales, pero hasta entonces hay que intentar por todos los medios preservar la paz.

Pese a que a finales de noviembre Serbia y la autoproclamada región de Kosovo y Metojia lograron un acuerdo para poner fin a *la disputa sobre las matrículas de autos y otros documentos*, en los últimos días las tensiones entre Belgrado y Pristina han vuelto a agudizarse. 
Este domingo, grupos de manifestantes serbios siguen *concentrándose cerca de las barricadas* que levantaron la jornada anterior en las localidades del norte de Kosovo para mostrar su rechazo por el arresto del expolicía Dejan Pantic, uno de los funcionarios que dimitieron en masa el mes pasado en protesta por la política de la provincia rebelde.
Mientras, las fuerzas especiales de la Policía de Kosovo (ROSU) tomaron el *edificio de la represa del lago Gazivode*, en la frontera con Serbia, según denunciaron las autoridades serbias. Los uniformados, completamente armados y con vehículos blindados, irrumpieron en la instalación, expulsaron al personal de seguridad y *retiraron las banderas serbias del lugar*.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> De declaraciones recientes sobre el tema de SMO.
> 
> 1. Rusia tendrá que vivir enfrentada a Occidente durante mucho tiempo (c) Peskov
> 
> ...



Ese era uno de los principales objetivos de la mafia anglosajona. Opino que enfocar, peor, realizar declaraciones partiendo del concepto 'Occidente' por parte de las autoridades rusas, es un error. Vale como carnaza para las masas, pero es estúpido enfocarlo así. El enemigo no es esa entelequia llamada 'Occidente'. El enemigo son las corporaciones anglosajonas. Siempre lo han sido. Enemigos de todos, incluso de su propia gente.

Enfocarlo así, es como decir 'hemos perdido la guerra'. Y es que esa era tal, no un enfrentamiento en Ucrania.


----------



## MiguelLacano (11 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estaremos de acuerdo en dos cosas , ya que dices que te gusta llegar al fondo de los asuntos :
> 
> 1.- Occidente SI CENSURA los medios de comunicación RUSOS.
> 
> ...



Uno de esos mensajes para guardar. Me recuerdan que merece la pena seguir entrando en este foro y este hilo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (11 Dic 2022)

❗Explosiones y disparos en varias zonas de población serbia en el norte de Kosovo a la vez.
#Kosovo

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (11 Dic 2022)

*Expertos legales internacionales ayudan a Kiev en la investigación de la violencia sexual en la guerra en Ucrania*
Un equipo internacional de asesores legales ha estado *trabajando con los fiscales locales en la ciudad de Jersón, en Ucrania*, en los últimos días. Allí han comenzado a recopilar evidencias de presuntos delitos sexuales cometidos por las fuerzas rusas como parte de un proceso a gran escala. Hasta ahora no se había informado de la visita de un equipo de Global Rights Compliance, una organización internacional con sede en La Haya.

Sus trabajos son parte de un esfuerzo internacional más amplio para apoyar a las autoridades ucranianas, abrumadas en *su intento de hacer que los rusos rindan cuentas por los crímenes que supuestamente han cometido durante la guerra*, que se acerca a los diez meses.









Expertos legales ayudan a Ucrania a investigar la violencia sexual en Jersón


Un equipo internacional de asesores legales ha estado trabajando con los fiscales locales en la ciudad de Jersón, en Ucrania, en los últimos días. Allí han comenzado a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Simo Hayha (11 Dic 2022)

Llegan reportes de que ha habido otro gran churruscamiento de rusos en un cuartel de la Wagner en Luganks.

Esperemos que no se haya quedado en un susto.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para los que no lo sepan, esto es el Presidente serbio:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288825
> 
> ...



Pues que pida ayuda ahora a sus amigos satánicos, ignoraba ese detalle, un mierdas vendido a los anglos. Vaya h.d.p.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (11 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> A pesar de las exigencias de los albaneses de dispersarse, las barricadas se hicieron aún más grandes.
> Los serbios no sólo no se dispersan, sino que también se reúnen en todas las barricadas del norte de Kosmet.
> 
> @vestniksrb
> ...



Esto si que es un polvorín que el día que se encienda va a ser pelopúntico. Solo había que ver cómo estaba el patio en el partido del mundial Serbia - "Suiza", con los dos mamarrachos kosovares que juegan con los suizos.


----------



## Loignorito (11 Dic 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Ahora a los trolls les ha dado por Serbia....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288669



Síntoma cuasi incuestionable de que van a 'activar' ese escenario.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Telegram: Contact @rtnoticias
> *Vucic sobre la tensión en el norte de Kosovo: "Estamos arrinconados"*
> 
> Publicado:11 dic 2022 18:51 GMT
> ...



Hay que ser hijo de perra para sacar la bandera Eurolerda cuando ellos cooperaron en la destrucción de Serbia, debería de ser juzgado por alta traición el Vucic ese .


----------



## kelden (11 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El virus es completamente artificial. Fue sintetizado en un laboratorio de Wuhan de donde escapó. Lo más curioso es que se cree que en este tema han sido tan HDP los Chinos como los Americanos. Al parecer esta 'investigación' era un colaboración con USA. En USA te pasas el resto de tu vida en una celda si te pillan intensificando un virus como arma biológica, en China tienen menos remilgos y es un buen Guantánamo para estas cosillas.



A ver cuando os ponéis de acuerdo los magufos para unificar teorías que cada uno tenéis una distinta ....


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver cuando os ponéis de acuerdo los magufos para unificar teorías que cada uno tenéis una distinta ....



A ver cuando te tomas pastillas para las calvas mentales y te enteras que no soy un magufo.


----------



## Martok (11 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡Que no es un virus, cohones, es un arma biológica! los virus inmunizan al receptor una vez que sus defensas han anulado su eficacia, este no. Los virus atacan una parte especifica del organismo, este a todas, los virus se muestran en los test preceptivos, este se camufla y vuelve a aparecer, los virus no tienen cuatro inserciones de VIH, este si. No se puede argumentar sobre este monstruo como si fuese un virus natural.
> ¿*acaso es usted partidario como Pedro Sanchez de vacunar, vacunar y vacunar y convivir con el virus? si es así váyase a volar los puentes del Dnieper, (versión fina de váyase a tomar por culo).*



LOL


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

El presi serbio, intentando torear:

*El Presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, hizo varias declaraciones tras una reunión de urgencia
del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional en medio del agravamiento de la situación en el norte de Kosovo:*
_*
- Es importante que hagamos un llamamiento para preservar la paz y calmar la situación 
tanto de albaneses como de serbios;

- EEUU y Pristina no cumplen ningún acuerdo sobre Kosovo;

- Pristina, con su política de terror, intenta acabar con el "problema serbio" en Kosovo y Metohija;

Los serbios de Kosovo y Metohija pasarán una noche difícil;
*_
*- Belgrado tiene garantías de la KFOR (fuerzas internacionales dirigidas por la OTAN) y de la UE 
de que no se utilizará la fuerza contra los manifestantes en Kosovo y Metohija.*

@IZ.RU


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y cuando has disparado toda la munición ¿Cómo sales del cacharro?
> El plan que dicen ahí es mejor. Te diriges al enemigo con el cañon hacia atrás apuntando al cielo y haciendo giros derecha izquierda



El problema es que ahora parece ser que sueldan también la torreta al cuerpo del carro y no pieden girar el cañón. Por lo que supongo que lo mejor será volcarlo en una zona transitada y esperar a que vengan los rusos a remolcarlo...digo yo sin tener ni pita idea.


----------



## Martok (11 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El virus salió de la comunista Wuhan, y la comunista china lo ocultó tanto tiempo como pudo. VD sabrá.



Había casos en occidente en el verano del 2019 , es un bioarma creado el Fort Detrick y lo obvias. Tu sabras.


----------



## vegahermosa (11 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El gobierno Serbio no puede hacer nada y por desgracia Rusia tampoco ... Como nos la metieron con lo de que los Serbios eran los malos.



por desgracia rusia no, porque no toleran al actual gobierno serbio y no van a mover un dedo por ellos


----------



## Martok (11 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Stoltenberg no descarta que el conflicto en Ucrania desemboque en una guerra entre Rusia y la OTAN
> 
> 
> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, expresó este viernes en una entrevista con el canal noruego NRK que el conflicto en Ucrania podría desembocar en una guerra entre Rusia y la Alianza...
> ...



Están preparando el relato.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (11 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El presi serbio, intentando torear:
> 
> *El Presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, hizo varias declaraciones tras una reunión de urgencia
> del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional en medio del agravamiento de la situación en el norte de Kosovo:*
> ...



Si hay un país que ha sido pisoteado, ese es Serbia. Podemos decir que su único aliado ahora mismo es Rusia. En Kosovo está la mayor base usana en el extranjero que yo sepa. Si se aventura a responder a un ataque a los serbios la misión es casi suicida.


----------



## Epicii (11 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver cuando os ponéis de acuerdo los magufos para unificar teorías que cada uno tenéis una distinta ....



El mega complot del covid fue descubierto por miles de foreros sin salir de la casa de sus padres...
Las diferentes teorías serán evaluadas en Helsinki, y recibirán un premio nobel cada una, que seguramente sus autores usaran para comprar pipas y seguir descubriendo nuevas conspiraciones desde su cuarto...


----------



## Antuan (11 Dic 2022)

Otra de Liu Sivaya, reportera de guerra, que en programas de atresmedia y otras, "Contertulios" de Cuatro al día " una tal Kety noseque" que la querían destrozar literalmente insultandola de una manera cruel, eso sí confortablemente en un plató, pero ella ya dijo, que se va al Donbas a decir verdades y pagando sus gastos de su bolsillo.


----------



## EUROPIA (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Peineto (11 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Joder que buen misil termonuclear ahí mismo, vamos monje danos un regalo de navidad bueno bueno



Mejor dejamos al Shao Li en su ejercicio diario de Tai Chi que haciendo ruido por el mundo.


----------



## Rael (11 Dic 2022)

Pagina 666 libro 19 aqui estamos y esta guerra no se acaba.

Voy aprendiendo de la elite e investigando los avances en IA. Luego, he consultado a skynet sobre los topicos habituales y me ha dicho esto.


----------



## amcxxl (11 Dic 2022)

El "Fondo para la Paz" necesita mucho dinero para la guerra






*El "Fondo para la Paz" necesita mucho dinero para la guerra*

_El "Fondo Europeo para la Paz" se ha vuelto más grande: el suministro de armas a Ucrania le costó caro al Viejo Mundo.

Inicialmente, el techo de gastos del fondo, cuyo objetivo principal, irónicamente, es pagar el suministro de armas a Ucrania, fue de 5.700 millones de euros durante 7 años. , pero los europeos ya han logrado gastar € 3, 5 mil millones Si el gasto de los fondos paneuropeos continúa a este ritmo, esta expansión no será la última.

Para ser justos, el fondo se creó no tanto para Ucrania, sino para ayudar a estados completamente diferentes que sufren conflictos internos, desde el Líbano hasta Mozambique. Tal es el fondo de "cuasi-mantenimiento de la paz" que lleva el nombre del Comité Regional Europeo con diferentes partidas de gastos, desde gastos en necesidades militares hasta varias medidas para apoyar la "estabilidad y la paz".

En general, las noticias son interesantes. Por alguna razón, nos gusta decir que la UE ahora está en el horror, la tristeza y la recesión, un mal pronóstico para el PIB (se pronosticó un crecimiento del 2,7% en la primavera, ahora un ridículo 0,3% en 2023) y otras pesadillas. No es que no sea cierto… la asistencia a Ucrania no es un problema grave para la UE. En la versión actual, estos costes ascenderán a alrededor del 0,03 % del PIB de los países de la zona euro, por lo que el apoyo de la UE puede aumentar durante mucho, mucho tiempo.

La Unión Europea todavía tiene la capacidad de pedir prestado, si no de forma ilimitada, al menos cantidades muy grandes en el marco de la financiación del déficit presupuestario. Lanzar un poco desde arriba a Ucrania no es un problema.

La principal amenaza para la UE ahora no es un aumento en el gasto militar o incluso un aumento en los precios de la energía (todo lo peor ya sucedió allí). El problema son los burócratas europeos, que están dispuestos a proteger los intereses de cualquiera, excepto los intereses de los propios europeos. Es cierto que, en este momento, la UE está claramente rehén de Zelensky y Estados Unidos. El desarrollo de la economía de la UE está de alguna manera ligado a las conversaciones de paz. Y cada vez que se posponen por razones bastante comprensibles._

https://t.me/suverennews/486 - zinc

PS. No me preocuparía el crecimiento del gasto en la guerra por parte del "Fondo de Paz". Puede que no encuentren dinero para la paz, pero encontrarán dinero para la guerra. Además, al complejo militar-industrial europeo le interesa apoyar las hostilidades cuando hay intentos apresurados de incendiar fábricas para la producción de municiones y armas.
Por lo tanto, se quejarán y resoplarán, pero asignarán dinero para la guerra, porque, como dijo un clásico del arte militar, "La guerra requiere dinero, dinero y más dinero". Y la guerra en Ucrania no es una excepción. Y el hecho de que el "Fondo de Paz" financie la guerra es ya una clara evidencia de que las ideas de Orwell viven y triunfan en una sola Unión Europea, donde triunfan los neo-Angsots al servicio del gran hermano americano.

PS2. Foto irónica. Señal de advertencia de que Orwell Square está bajo vigilancia por video de los ciudadanos.

*Dale a Donetsk el título de Ciudad Héroe*






*¡Donetsk es nuestra ciudad héroe del siglo XXI!*

La hazaña de sus defensores es inmortal.
El coraje de sus ciudadanos no tiene paralelo.

Donetsk se convirtió con razón en la decimocuarta ciudad heroica rusa.

Es hora de que el Estado ruso lo reconozca.

Moscú
Leningrado
Stalingrado
Sebastopol
Kiev
Odessa
Brest Fortaleza
Kerch
Novorossiysk
Minsk
Tula
Murmansk
Smolensk
DONETSK

https://t.me/rusfleet/6449 - zinc

Apoyo totalmente esta idea. Donetsk se merecía plenamente ese título. Incluso en comparación con algunas de las ciudades heroicas clásicas.
Gorlovka y Lugansk también pueden ser candidatos a este título.


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

*La UE ha agotado sus arsenales militares al suministrar armas a Ucrania - Borrell*



AZGeopolitics – World News Media


...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

asi que hablas risio, abrevas de la palangana del khan gostosamente mientras envian a tus compatriotas a ser erradicados en bakmut? que pasa si mañana todas las ratas que estais jaleando sus juegos imperialistas de la oligarquia contra el pueblo ucraniano soys juzgados por traidores, en rusia?

no hace falta ser un lince para entender que la operacion sunormal es una enfermedad terminal de la federacion rusa, el terrorista girkin lo expresa abiertamente, aunque lo achaca a como se esta llevando



Alvin Red dijo:


> Literalmente quiere decir tirar peras con la polla, contextualmente te quiere decir "deja de perder el tiempo con las tonterías que sueltas".


----------



## Peineto (11 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El presi serbio, intentando torear:
> 
> *El Presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, hizo varias declaraciones tras una reunión de urgencia
> del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional en medio del agravamiento de la situación en el norte de Kosovo:*
> ...



Las garantías que de la OTAN son como aquello de: OTAN, de entrada NO.


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El "Fondo para la Paz" necesita mucho dinero para la guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La asistencia a Ucrania es mucho más cara de lo que se dice porque incluye el coste de los refugiados. En Polonia el coste debe ser elevado y supongo que por la puerta de atrás se le enchufa dinero, energía y todo lo que hace falta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

8 años discutiendo ya que el cielo es azul, que la guerra del donbass la fabrico risia siguiendo el ejemplo clasico de armar a criminales y celulas terroristas contra el orden estatal, aqui strelkov admite ademas que funcionarios rusos directamente con armas en el terreno



rejon dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

los 300.000 millones incautados al imperio del mal y las reparaciones de guerra pagaran con creces los costes



frangelico dijo:


> La asistencia a Ucrania es mucho más cara de lo que se dice porque incluye el coste de los refugiados. En Polonia el coste debe ser elevado y supongo que por la puerta de atrás se le enchufa dinero, energía y todo lo que hace falta.


----------



## Peineto (11 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *La UE ha agotado sus arsenales militares al suministrar armas a Ucrania - Borrell*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cobarde, mariquita, un esfuerzo más que ya casi los tenéis.Todos al frente!


----------



## Martok (11 Dic 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Ahora a los trolls les ha dado por Serbia....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288669



Mas les valdría buscarse novia y dedicarse a otra cosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

pues diselo a tu novio DUGIN que es quien pregona que hay que acabar con los blancos ,ya te digo es perfectamente compatible con la SUDVERSION IDEOLOGICA Y LA DESESTABILIZACION pregonar que hay que matar blancos en occidente mientras que pregonas supremacismo blanco en rusia para que una casta gobierne sobre los asiaticos. Igual que marruecos nos manda delincuentes mientras que no los quieren ellos, no es tan dificil de entender.



Alvin Red dijo:


> Foto de lo que intenta destruir Dugin según el riau - riua, por cierto y lo siento por él, a su hija si que la destruyeron los nazis-ucranianos,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

APESTOSO TROZO DE MIERDA, ESO ES LO QUE TIENES QUE DECIRME SOBRE TU NOVIO MIENTRAS DICE QUE HAY QUE ERRADICAR LA IGLESIA CATOLICA?

EL PUTO CEREBRO CRIMINAL DE CABECERA DEL IMPERIO ESTERCOL ES UN ANTICATOLICO DECLARADO Y TU APENAS SACAS LA CABEZA DE SU RETRETE *HIJODELAGRANPUTA ABORTO DE UNA CABRA??*




tomasjos dijo:


> Repito que Dugin es siniestro y mucho, y estoy en una trinchera muy diferente a la suya pero de lo que dice ahí no se deduce para nada que sea antiblanco. Sino que esta en la línea que le comenté de la Nouvelle Droite o de los seguidores del nazismo esotérico que entroncan con Evola, Parvulescu o Guenon


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

la picadora



tucco dijo:


> Ojito. Vamos para bingo. Ataque al cuartel general de los Wagner en Lugansk. Puede haber muchas víctimas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

el cerebro estrategico de rusia resulta que es un satanista



y aqui un atajo de putinceles traidores de mierda no pierden chance en recordarnos que estan a la defensa de los valores tradicionales








Me he pasado el nivel; El Imperio Ruso es una secta satánica


Pues eso, pido que se me desbloquee el próximo nivel porque este está ya finiquitado y listo para que los becarios rellenen de tramite la tesis doctoral. Este rayo ya ha surcado los cielos pero el trueno aun no retumba. Hay que esperar. ¿por que el Kremlin es una SECTA SATANICA? 1º MOTIVACION...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Un soldado ucraniano evacua a su compañero de armas herido de un campo de batalla cerca de Bakhmut. Todos los días se crean lazos de por vida entre los soldados ucranianos que pasan por pruebas que la mayoría de la gente ni siquiera puede imaginar.


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

❗ Crónica de una operación militar especial
para el 10 y 11 de diciembre de 2022

República de Crimea:

▪Los drones kamikaze ucranianos intentaron atacar Simferopol, pero los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron todos los objetivos en el camino.

Dirección de Starobelsk (mapa):

▪En la sección Kupyansko-Svatovsky, unidades del 14º Ombre de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el 32º batallón de defensa intentaron asaltar la línea Sinkovka-Liman 1, pero fracasaron.

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas interceptaron al DRG ucraniano en el área de Dachnoye, la mayor parte del grupo fue destruido, el resto se escondió en el bosque.

▪La lucha continúa en el sector Limansky al oeste de Ploshchanka, donde antes las Fuerzas Armadas de RF pudieron tomar varios bastiones enemigos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan sin éxito recuperar las posiciones perdidas.

La lucha continúa en la zona gris en el turno de Krasnopopovka - Makeevka.

▪En el sector de Lisichansk, las tropas rusas ocuparon un puesto de observación en las cercanías de Belogorovka.

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron Svatovo y Stakhanov con artillería de cohetes y cañones: las instalaciones de infraestructura civil resultaron dañadas.

Dirección de Donetsk (mapa):

▪Continúan los enfrentamientos en el centro de Maryinka, donde las tropas rusas intentan superar las defensas enemigas en la calle principal de Druzhba.

▪En el sector Avdeevka, una unidad del NM de la RPD está luchando en las cercanías de Pervomaisky y Vodyany.

▪En el sector de Ugledar, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas iniciaron una ofensiva cerca de Bolshaya Novoselka, tratando de tomar posiciones ventajosas.

▪El enemigo continúa bombardeando intensamente la aglomeración de Donetsk: como resultado de los ataques contra el centro de Donetsk y otros asentamientos, murieron civiles.

Dirección de Zaporozhye:

▪Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Melitopol con HIMARS MLRS. Los proyectiles alcanzaron el centro recreativo "Hunter's Halt", matando a civiles. A pesar del ataque masivo, no se alcanzó ni una sola instalación militar: no hubo bajas entre el personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF

▪Los duelos de artillería continúan a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas trabajaron en objetivos en Yulyevka, Orekhovo, Gulyaipole, Olgovsky y Nikopol, mientras que el enemigo disparó sobre Energodar.

Dirección de Jerson

▪Las fuerzas rusas atacaron las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la fábrica de algodón de Kherson en Kherson. Además, se alcanzaron objetivos en Dudchany, Berislav, Zimevka y Dneprovsky.

▪En la isla Big Potemkin en la desembocadura del Dnieper, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas destruyeron el DRG del enemigo. Al menos 3 soldados de la APU murieron, sus cuerpos cayeron al río

Región de Odesa

▪En la noche del viernes al sábado, tropas rusas utilizando el UAV kamikaze Geran-2 en la subestación eléctrica Novoodesskaya.

En Odessa, como resultado de la huelga, el suministro de energía se perdió casi por completo durante mucho tiempo, surgieron problemas con el funcionamiento de las estaciones de bombeo.

Mapa de alta resolución

Versiones extranjeras: DE | ES | ES | FR | ESO

#resumen #Bakhmut #Donetsk #Zaporozhye #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Slavyansk #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

En Perú:

*Cierran aeropuerto de Andahuaylas por enfrentamiento entre pobladores y agentes de la PNP*
_*
Un enfrentamiento entre pobladores de la localidad de Huancabamba y agentes de la Policía Nacional 
del Perú (PNP) se registró en el aeropuerto de Andahuaylas, región Apurímac.

Ayer, pequeños grupos de pobladores intentaron llegar hasta las instalaciones del aeropuerto 
con la intención de cerrarlo y dejarlo inoperativo.

Durante la noche, la situación se calmó y llegaron a la región dos aviones con personal policial 
procedentes de Lima. Sin embargo, esta mañana los pobladores volvieron a reunirse en la zona 
y tomaron el aeropuerto.

Se informa que han incendiado la sala de transmisores y el almacén de combustible.

Los sucesos de hoy en Andahuaylas están siendo calificados como el mayor levantamiento 
del sur de Perú en años.

El número de rehenes en el aeropuerto ha aumentado a 60 (se han tomado refuerzos policiales),
y los edificios del aeropuerto están en llamas.

Se afirma también que las protestas no tienen líderes entre la izquierda local.
*_
*La gente se une a los enfrentamientos de forma espontánea, en algunos lugares son impulsados
por los líderes de las comunidades.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

no se lo piden a rusia no valla ser que se monte una transinistria en serbia; ni cotizaria



rejon dijo:


>


----------



## España1 (11 Dic 2022)

Serbia pidiéndole a la otan, que podría salir mal


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

la otan somos nosotros traidor



España1 dijo:


> Serbia pidiéndole a la otan, que podría salir mal


----------



## crocodile (11 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Serbia pidiéndole a la otan, que podría salir mal



A los que los bombardearon, joder, estos son peores que Putiniano.


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

La estrategia hasta ahora es la de prescindir de tácticas que cuesten altas pérdidas de personal.

Así que, de momento, y hasta que la dureza del terreno dicte lo contrario, velocidad, movilidad,
potencia aérea, cerco rápido y destrucción como se hizo en Siria.

No creo que tengamos forma de saber lo que evalúan y en que orden, ahora, los rusos. 
Todo lo que podemos intuir es que la 'gran ofensiva' se dará, pero no cuando.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

discuros enterga nobel de la paz

*Hora de asumir la responsabilidad*
Su Majestad, Sus Altezas Reales, queridos miembros del Comité Noruego del Nobel, ciudadanos de Ucrania y ciudadanos del mundo.

Este año, toda la nación ucraniana estaba esperando el anuncio de los ganadores del Premio Nobel de la Paz. Vemos este premio como un reconocimiento a los esfuerzos del pueblo ucraniano, que se ha enfrentado con valentía a los intentos de destruir el desarrollo pacífico de Europa, así como una celebración del trabajo realizado por los activistas de derechos humanos para prevenir la amenaza militar. para el mundo entero Estamos orgullosos de que se escuche el idioma ucraniano durante la ceremonia oficial por primera vez en la historia.

Estamos recibiendo el Premio Nobel de la Paz durante la guerra iniciada por Rusia. Esta guerra ha durado ocho años, 9 meses y 21 días. Para millones de personas, palabras como bombardeo, tortura, deportación, campos de filtración se han convertido en algo común. Pero no hay palabras que puedan expresar el dolor de una madre que perdió a su hijo recién nacido en un bombardeo de la sala de maternidad. Hace un momento, estaba acariciando a su bebé, llamándolo por su nombre, amamantándolo, inhalando su olor, y al momento siguiente, un misil ruso destruyó todo su universo. Y ahora su amado y añorado bebé yace en el ataúd más pequeño del mundo.

No hay soluciones disponibles para los desafíos que nosotros y el mundo entero enfrentamos ahora. Personas de diferentes países también luchan por sus derechos y libertades en circunstancias extremadamente difíciles. Entonces, hoy al menos intentaré hacer las preguntas correctas para que podamos comenzar a buscar estas soluciones.

Primero. ¿Cómo podemos hacer que los derechos humanos vuelvan a ser significativos?

Los sobrevivientes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial ya no existen. Y las nuevas generaciones comenzaron a dar por sentados los derechos y las libertades. Incluso en las democracias desarrolladas, las fuerzas que cuestionan los principios de la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos van en aumento. Pero los derechos humanos no pueden defenderse de una vez por todas. Los valores de la civilización moderna deben ser protegidos.

La paz, el progreso y los derechos humanos están inextricablemente vinculados. Un estado que mata a periodistas, encarcela a activistas o dispersa manifestaciones pacíficas representa una amenaza no solo para sus ciudadanos. Tal estado representa una amenaza para toda la región y la paz en el mundo en su conjunto. Por lo tanto, el mundo debe responder adecuadamente a las violaciones sistémicas. En la toma de decisiones políticas, los derechos humanos deben ser tan importantes como los beneficios económicos o la seguridad. Este enfoque debería aplicarse también en política exterior.

Rusia, que ha estado destruyendo constantemente su propia sociedad civil, ilustra esto muy bien. Pero los países del mundo democrático hace tiempo que se han hecho de la vista gorda ante esto. Continuaron estrechando la mano de los líderes rusos, construyendo gasoductos y haciendo negocios como de costumbre. Durante décadas, las tropas rusas han estado cometiendo crímenes en diferentes países. Pero siempre se salían con la suya. El mundo ni siquiera ha respondido adecuadamente al acto de agresión y anexión de Crimea, que fueron los primeros casos de este tipo en la Europa de la posguerra. Rusia creía que podían hacer lo que quisieran.

Ahora Rusia está infligiendo daño deliberadamente a los civiles con el objetivo de detener nuestra resistencia y ocupar Ucrania. Las tropas rusas destruyen intencionalmente edificios residenciales, iglesias, escuelas, hospitales, corredores de evacuación de bombas, colocan personas en campos de filtración, llevan a cabo deportaciones forzadas, secuestran, torturan y matan personas en los territorios ocupados.

El pueblo ruso será el responsable de esta vergonzosa página de su historia y de su deseo de restaurar por la fuerza el antiguo imperio.

Segundo. ¿Cómo empezar a llamar a las cosas por su nombre?

El pueblo de Ucrania quiere la paz más que nadie en el mundo. Pero la paz no puede ser alcanzada por un país atacado que depone las armas. Esto no sería paz, sino ocupación. Después de la liberación de Bucha, encontramos muchos civiles asesinados en las calles y patios de sus casas. Estas personas estaban desarmadas.

Debemos dejar de fingir que las amenazas militares diferidas son "compromisos políticos". El mundo democrático se ha acostumbrado a hacer concesiones a las dictaduras. Y por eso es tan importante la voluntad del pueblo ucraniano de resistir al imperialismo ruso. No dejaremos que las personas en los territorios ocupados sean asesinadas y torturadas. La vida de las personas no puede ser un “compromiso político”. Luchar por la paz no significa ceder a la presión del agresor, significa proteger a las personas de su crueldad.

En esta guerra, luchamos por la libertad en todos los sentidos de la palabra. Y por ello, estamos pagando el precio más alto posible. Nosotros, ciudadanos ucranianos de todas las nacionalidades, no deberíamos discutir nuestro derecho a un estado ucraniano soberano e independiente y al desarrollo de la lengua y la cultura ucranianas. Como seres humanos, no necesitamos la aprobación de nuestro derecho a determinar nuestra propia identidad y tomar nuestras propias decisiones democráticas. Los tártaros de Crimea y otros pueblos indígenas no deben demostrar su derecho a vivir libremente en su tierra natal en Crimea.

Nuestra lucha de hoy es primordial: da forma al futuro de Ucrania. Queremos que nuestro país de posguerra nos permita construir no algunas estructuras inestables, sino instituciones democráticas estables. Nuestros valores importan más no cuando es fácil encarnarlos, sino cuando es realmente difícil. No debemos convertirnos en un espejo del estado agresor.

Esta no es una guerra entre dos estados, es una guerra de dos sistemas: autoritarismo y democracia. Estamos luchando por la oportunidad de construir un estado en el que los derechos de todos estén protegidos, las autoridades rindan cuentas, los tribunales sean independientes y la policía no golpee las manifestaciones estudiantiles pacíficas en la plaza central de la capital.

En el camino hacia la familia europea, tenemos que superar el trauma de la guerra y sus riesgos asociados, y afirmar la elección del pueblo ucraniano determinada por la Revolución de la Dignidad.

Tercero. ¿Cómo garantizar la paz para las personas en todo el mundo?

El sistema internacional de paz y seguridad ya no funciona. El servidor tártaro de Crimea Mustafayev, así como muchos otros, están en prisiones rusas debido a su trabajo de derechos humanos. Durante mucho tiempo, usamos la ley para proteger los derechos humanos, pero ahora no tenemos ningún mecanismo legal para detener las atrocidades rusas. Muchos de los activistas de derechos humanos se vieron obligados a defender sus creencias con las armas en la mano. Por ejemplo, mi amigo Maksym Butkevych, que ahora está en cautiverio ruso. Él y otros prisioneros de guerra ucranianos, así como todos los civiles detenidos, deben ser liberados.

El sistema de la ONU , creado después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial por sus ganadores, prevé algunas indulgencias injustificadas para países individuales. Si no queremos vivir en un mundo donde las reglas las establecen estados con mayores capacidades militares, esto tiene que cambiar.

Tenemos que empezar a reformar el sistema internacional para proteger a las personas de las guerras y los regímenes autoritarios. Necesitamos garantías efectivas de seguridad y respeto a los derechos humanos para los ciudadanos de todos los estados sin importar su participación en alianzas militares, capacidad militar o poder económico. Este nuevo sistema debe tener los derechos humanos en su núcleo.

Y la responsabilidad de esto no es solo de los políticos. Los políticos tienen la tentación de evitar buscar estrategias complejas, que requieren mucho tiempo. A menudo actúan como si los desafíos globales fueran a desaparecer por sí solos. Pero la verdad es que solo empeoran. Nosotros, las personas que queremos vivir en paz, deberíamos decirles a los políticos que necesitamos una nueva arquitectura del orden mundial.

Puede que no tengamos herramientas políticas, pero aún tenemos nuestras palabras y nuestra posición. La gente común tiene mucha más influencia de lo que cree. Las voces de millones de personas de diferentes países pueden cambiar la historia mundial más rápido que las intervenciones de la ONU.

Cuatro. ¿Cómo garantizar la justicia para los afectados por la guerra?

Los dictadores temen que prevalezca la idea de la libertad. Por eso Rusia está tratando de convencer al mundo entero de que el estado de derecho, los derechos humanos y la democracia son valores falsos. Porque no protegen a nadie en esta guerra.

Sí, la ley no funciona en este momento. Pero no creemos que sea para siempre. Tenemos que romper este ciclo de impunidad y cambiar el enfoque de la justicia para los crímenes de guerra. Una paz duradera que libera del miedo y la esperanza de un futuro mejor es imposible sin justicia.

Todavía vemos el mundo a través de la lente del Tribunal de Nuremberg, donde los criminales de guerra fueron condenados solo después de la caída del régimen nazi. Pero la justicia no debería depender de la resiliencia de los regímenes autoritarios. Después de todo, vivimos en un nuevo siglo. La justicia no puede esperar.

Necesitamos cerrar la brecha de responsabilidad y hacer posible la justicia para todas las personas afectadas. Cuando el sistema nacional está sobrecargado con los crímenes de guerra. Cuando la Corte Penal Internacional puede juzgar solo unos pocos casos seleccionados o no tiene jurisdicción alguna.

La guerra convierte a las personas en números. Tenemos que recuperar los nombres de todas las víctimas de crímenes de guerra. Independientemente de quiénes sean, su condición social, el tipo de delito que hayan sufrido y si los medios y la sociedad están interesados en sus casos. Porque la vida de cualquiera no tiene precio.

El derecho es una materia viva en continua evolución. Tenemos que establecer un tribunal internacional y llevar a Putin, Lukashenko y otros criminales de guerra ante la justicia. Sí, este es un paso audaz. Pero tenemos que demostrar que el estado de derecho sí funciona y la justicia sí existe, aunque se demoren.

Quinto. ¿Cómo puede la solidaridad mundial convertirse en nuestra pasión?

Nuestro mundo se ha vuelto muy complejo e interconectado. En este momento, la gente en Irán está luchando por su libertad. La gente en China se está resistiendo a la dictadura digital. La gente en Somalia está devolviendo a los niños soldados a una vida pacífica. Saben mejor que nadie lo que significa ser humano y defender la dignidad humana. Nuestro futuro depende de su éxito. Somos responsables de todo lo que sucede en el mundo.

Los derechos humanos requieren una cierta mentalidad, una percepción específica del mundo que determina nuestro pensamiento y comportamiento. Los derechos humanos se vuelven menos relevantes si su protección se deja solo en manos de abogados y diplomáticos. Por lo tanto, no basta con aprobar las leyes adecuadas o crear instituciones formales. Los valores sociales siempre prevalecerán.

Esto significa que necesitamos un nuevo movimiento humanista que trabaje con significados, eduque a la gente, construya apoyo de base e involucre a la gente en la protección de los derechos y libertades. Este movimiento debe unir a intelectuales y activistas de diferentes países, porque las ideas de libertad y derechos humanos son universales y no tienen fronteras estatales.

Esto nos permitirá crear una demanda de soluciones y superar juntos los desafíos globales: guerras, desigualdad, ataques a la privacidad, aumento del autoritarismo, cambio climático, etc. De esta manera podemos hacer de este mundo un lugar más seguro.

No queremos que nuestros hijos pasen por guerras y sufrimientos. Entonces, como padres tenemos que asumir la responsabilidad y actuar, no desviarla a nuestros hijos. La humanidad tiene la oportunidad de superar las crisis globales y construir una nueva filosofía de vida.

Es hora de asumir la responsabilidad. No sabemos cuánto tiempo nos queda todavía.

Y dado que esta Ceremonia del Premio Nobel de la Paz se lleva a cabo durante la guerra, me permitiré acercarme a personas de todo el mundo y hacer un llamado a la solidaridad. No es necesario ser ucraniano para apoyar a Ucrania. Basta con ser humanos.

*Copyright © La Fundación Nobel 2022*


----------



## mazuste (11 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Serbia pidiéndole a la otan, que podría salir mal



Pues si. Vucic no es precisamente un Orban y, probablemente, EEUU (OTAN)
esté preparando un frente distractivo de lo de Ucrania con la UE pinchando
la cosa económica.
De todos modos, China ya dejó armamento de guerra hace ¿un par de meses?
Coincidencias, las justas...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Para entender la situación de Bakhmut no hay nada como ver el 'progreso' ruso los últimos 3 meses: 2 farolas y una papelera.


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues si. Vucic no es precisamente un Orban y, probablemente, EEUU (OTAN)
> esté preparando un frente distractivo de lo de Ucrania con la UE pinchando
> la cosa económica.
> De todos modos, China ya dejó armamento de guerra hace ¿un par de meses?
> Coincidencias, las justas...



Pero qué van a hacer con esas armas? Serbia está cercada por países hostiles y Kosovo actúa a órdenes de Washington, muchas posibilidades de algo gordo no hay, si acaso asesinatos de serbios que quedarán impunes.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Dic 2022)

Parece que la OTAN ya prepara otra.masacre de cristianos en Kosovo para dar cobertura a los islamistas kosovares.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

turquia bloquea petroleros rusos 



https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/someone-has-blink-turkey-standoff-insurers-oil-tankers


----------



## dabuti (11 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> En Perú:
> 
> *Cierran aeropuerto de Andahuaylas por enfrentamiento entre pobladores y agentes de la PNP*
> 
> ...



A Castillo le han hecho un Evo en toda regla.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

*Dugin's Black Mass - Notas - e-flux*
*Andréi Loshak*





Fotograma del video de YouTube "Дугин проводит чёрные гностические мессы уничтожения мира" (Dugin dirige misas gnósticas negras para la destrucción del mundo)
Veo que todos han estado publicando [el video] de una vieja aparición pública de [la disidente soviética y política liberal rusa Valeriya] Novodvorskaya en la que etiquetó despectivamente a [Alexander] Dugin como un pequeño estafador interesado en nada más que dinero. El consenso también es que Dugin es un saco de viento que solo entusiasma a los politólogos occidentales, a unos pocos _siloviki_ a medias y a ciertos bohemios que han resoplado sus cerebros. Creo que no debemos subestimar la influencia del filósofo, no importa cuán locas encontremos sus ideas. Especialmente porque esas ideas tienden a convertirse en realidad.
Recuerdo haber asistido accidentalmente a una conferencia de Dugin sobre "entidades angelicales" a finales de los noventa. Fue un ejercicio absolutamente insoportable de sofisma trascendental, tratando principalmente con la imagen de Lucifer (el ángel caído) y con extensas citas de Aleister Crowley. Había una veintena de personas de edad y género indeterminado en el auditorio. En ese momento pensé que tal vez ellos también eran entidades angelicales caídas que habían venido a escuchar una conferencia sobre sí mismos. A mediados de los noventa, me encontré con Dugin en un concierto de Current 93 en el Ikra Club. Amaba mucho la música folclórica apocalíptica inglesa por su compromiso con el satanismo nazi. Su hija Darya aparentemente también lo hizo. (Recientemente vi una publicación sobre cómo hizo el saludo nazi en un concierto de Death in June en Moscú). En una entrevista, Dugin dijo de Coil: "Antes de que el eurasianismo ganara popularidad, queríamos arrastrar a Coil a Rusia y ponerlos en nuestros lugares para promover nuestras ideas con su ayuda. Desafortunadamente, las autoridades eligieron a Gerard Depardieu, decidiendo que Coil era demasiado marginal". La orientación sexual no tradicional de los músicos ingleses no preocupaba al tradicionalista Dugin en ese entonces. También fue en los años noventa que visité el campamento de verano de la Unión de la Juventud Euroasiática (ESM) [de Dugin]. Un edificio en un complejo vacacional en ruinas cerca de Zvenigorod había sido alquilado para este propósito. No asistieron muchos jóvenes, unos treinta o cuarenta. Muchos llevaban camisas campesinas rusas, porque Dugin se había dado cuenta de que su estrategia nazi-satanista no tenía un gran futuro en la Rusia moderna, por lo que se había declarado un viejo creyente. Antes de las comidas, un hombre barbudo de cara redonda proclamaba con voz baja: "¡Ángeles en la mesa!" y los presentes se cruzaban. Por la noche, los jóvenes se alinearon con antorchas encendidas en las orillas del río Moscú para tomar "El juramento de un euroasiático". En aquel entonces, Dugin adoraba la magia negra, las ceremonias y los rituales con los que abunda el Crowleyianismo. Él y [el compositor y músico Sergey] Kuryokhin se habían unido por estas cosas, y Dugin había encendido a Kuryokhin con ideas fascistas (eventualmente quemándolo hasta quedar crujiente). La redacción del juramento era pomposa y no estaba desprovista de poesía. Recuerdo que la palabra "voluntad" se entonaba más a menudo que las maldiciones contra los liberales "atlantistas". "Voluntad y mente, voluntad y mente", repitieron al unísono los insignificantes muchachos y muchachas después de Dugin. Habría olido a Triunfo de la Voluntad si no fuera por la apariencia externa de los jóvenes euroasiáticos, que estaba lejos _de _la perfección aria. En ese momento, no podría haber imaginado, por supuesto, que un culto posmoderno tonto algún día se convertiría en la corriente ideológica principal, y que para 2022 todo el país estaría atrapado en esta secta.
En 2011, los jóvenes del partido bajo el liderazgo de Dugin pusieron en escena la obra de misterio oculto _Finis Mundi_ (El fin del mundo) en el campamento de verano del ESM. Darya [Dugina], por cierto, desempeñó el papel de una víctima sacrificial que voluntariamente se inmola para salvar a Rusia. Mientras la niña arde, la voz de un hombre proclama: "¡Cruzate con fuego, Rus! ¡Quédate en el fuego y salva tu diamante del horno negro!" El director del espectáculo describió el concepto de la producción de la siguiente manera: "Tenemos que acercar el fin del mundo. Antonin Artaud dijo que solo hay un medio para curar la enfermedad del mundo: quemar el mundo, que ilustré en la escena final de la obra, en la que tiene lugar la quema del universo. En el final, Dugin subió al escenario y dijo: "Hemos vivido tres días de nuestra vida hacia la muerte. No creo que las escenas que has escenificado necesiten ser descifradas. La hermenéutica del fin del mundo es la tarea a la que os enfrentáis en el futuro".
Francamente, no soy un gran conocedor de la filosofía de Dugin. Es obvio, sin embargo, que Dugin está obsesionado con la idea de llevar al mundo a un apocalipsis purgatorio, después del cual nacerá el Gran Imperio Euroasiático del Fin. Y ha perseguido este objetivo de manera bastante consistente. Cuando comenzó el "giro conservador", Dugin se alejó del posmodernismo oculto, centrándose en cambio en el tema de la "tradición", para la cual hubo una demanda repentina. El Kremlin había estado buscando frenéticamente nuevos ideologemas con los que oponerse al enemigo oficial, el liberalismo. Dugin finalmente pasó de ser un gurú bohemio a un ideólogo codiciado del régimen. Hay una evidencia convincente que habla de que este es el caso. En 2014, Dugin termina su artículo programático sobre la ideología de la nueva Rusia de la siguiente manera: "Rusia será rusa, es decir, euroasiática, es decir, el núcleo del gran mundo ruso, o desaparecerá. Pero entonces sería mejor que todo desapareciera. Simplemente no hay razón para vivir en un mundo sin Rusia". Cuatro años más tarde, Putin repetiría esta idea casi textualmente en una entrevista con [el presentador de televisión Vladimir] Solovyov sobre el tema de la amenaza nuclear: "¿Por qué necesitamos un mundo así si no hay Rusia allí?" Dugin aparentemente había logrado cautivar al dictador con su idea más terrible: acelerar el fin del mundo.
En este contexto, la muerte de Arya parece especialmente siniestra. Muchas personas quedaron impresionadas por el funeral de la joven hoy. [Fueron golpeados] por el comportamiento de un padre que había perdido a su hija [pero] lanzó diatribas de propaganda con una voz temblorosa anormalmente y apeló [a los rusos] a luchar hasta el amargo final. Además, tuve la extraña sensación de que Dugin estaba dirigiendo este espectáculo. Dudo que el tonto groper [Leonid] Slutsky pudiera haber parafraseado tan creativamente un eslogan nazi. Tal vez me equivoque, pero esto parece como si viniera del libro de jugadas del escenario de las obras de misterio ocultas y las misas negras, y no del ladrón de la Duma estatal. Si asumimos por un segundo que esto es cierto, realmente se vuelve espeluznante. "Iremos al cielo, y ellos simplemente caerán muertos" Putin dijo cuando se le pidió que explicara lo que significaba la frase "no necesitamos un mundo sin Rusia". Esto es exactamente lo que Dugin llama la "hermenéutica del fin del mundo", solo expresada en el dialecto de las callejuelas, que el dictador habla con fluidez. A veces me parece que ya han tomado la "decisión final". No solo han cancelado Ucrania. Han cancelado el mundo.
_Publicado originalmente en __Facebook__, 23 de agosto de 2022. Traducido del ruso por Thomas H. Campbell._


----------



## arriqui (11 Dic 2022)

Aquí el bicho








«Земледелие». Минер - рекордсмен


«Земледелие» способно создавать минные поля на огромном расстоянии, фактически - за горизонтом.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> APESTOSO TROZO DE MIERDA, ESO ES LO QUE TIENES QUE DECIRME SOBRE TU NOVIO MIENTRAS DICE QUE HAY QUE ERRADICAR LA IGLESIA CATOLICA?
> 
> EL PUTO CEREBRO CRIMINAL DE CABECERA DEL IMPERIO ESTERCOL ES UN ANTICATOLICO DECLARADO Y TU APENAS SACAS LA CABEZA DE SU RETRETE *HIJODELAGRANPUTA ABORTO DE UNA CABRA??*



No se debe tomar el nombre de Dios en vano, El Ariki Mau, y lo que usted hace es emplear la religión para defender causas terrenales. Se convierte usted en un fariseo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

*Alexander Query: La realpolitik sin espinas de Macron representa un peligro para Ucrania y más allá*




El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, habla con el dictador ruso Vladimir Putin antes de una reunión en la Cancillería el 19 de enero de 2020 en Berlín (Emmanuele Contini / Getty Images)
_Nota del editor: Las opiniones expresadas en la sección de opinión son las de los autores y no pretenden reflejar los puntos de vista del Kyiv Independent._
El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, ya no es creíble.
Su última declaración desconcertante en la televisión nacional sobre dar "garantías de seguridad" a Rusia ha causado una indignación legítima en la comunidad internacional.
"Uno de los puntos esenciales que debemos abordar, como siempre ha dicho el presidente (ruso) (Vladimir) Putin, es el temor de que la OTAN llegue a sus puertas y el despliegue de armas que podrían amenazar a Rusia", dijo Macron.
"Ese tema será parte de los temas para la paz, por lo que debemos preparar lo que estamos listos para hacer, cómo protegemos a nuestros aliados y estados miembros, y cómo dar garantías a Rusia el día en que regrese a la mesa de negociaciones".
La declaración de Macron enfureció a funcionarios ucranianos como Oleksiy Danilov, secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa, quien expresó sus pensamientos sin filtro en Twitter.
"En lugar de Nuremberg, ¿firmar un acuerdo con Rusia y estrechar la mano?" Danilov escribió.
Sugerir dar "garantías de seguridad" a Rusia mientras el Kremlin está tratando de borrar a Ucrania y a los ucranianos del mapa mundial suena típico de la sincera arrogancia de Macron.
En una entrevista reciente para Le Parisien, Macron describió algunas de sus soluciones para poner fin a la guerra.
"Hay 10.000 fórmulas diferentes: regiones más descentralizadas... con el reconocimiento, por ejemplo, del estatus de idioma cooficial para el ruso, la tierra bajo protección internacional, las fórmulas para la autodeterminación", dijo.
Estas sugerencias solo validan la visión paranoica y retorcida de Putin del orden mundial.
La implacable retórica del Kremlin sobre ataques ficticios contra el idioma ruso está en el centro de la propaganda antiucraniana de Moscú, con la televisión controlada por el estado tratando de representar a los ucranianos de habla rusa como rehenes del gobierno pro-occidental, lo cual es una mentira flagrante.
La mayoría de los ucranianos de habla rusa no se identifican con Rusia y no quieren tener nada que ver con ella. Muchos apoyan al gobierno, incluido el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky, quien también hablaba ruso antes de ingresar a la política.
Al menos el 85% de los encuestados en una encuesta realizada en mayo creen que no hay opresión de la población de habla rusa en Ucrania. La encuesta incluye el 85% de los rusos étnicos y el 90% de los residentes de habla rusa.
El presidente francés ha estado tratando de estar al frente y en el centro para impulsar la diplomacia y hacer que Francia parezca más relevante de lo que es después de los fallidos acuerdos de Minsk. 
La actitud de "Francia sabe mejor" fue vergonzosa al principio. Ahora se está volviendo peligroso para Ucrania.
*No se puede confiar en Rusia*
Hace exactamente 28 años, el 5 de diciembre de 1994, Ucrania firmó el Memorando de Budapest, renunciando a sus armas nucleares a cambio de garantías de seguridad de no agresión por parte de Rusia.
La misma Rusia disparó 70 misiles contra Ucrania este 5 de diciembre, en lo que fue su último y sexto intento de eliminar la infraestructura energética de Ucrania y sumergir a millones de ucranianos en la fría oscuridad del invierno.
La misma Rusia invadió Ucrania desde todas las direcciones el 24 de febrero después de librar una guerra de ocho años en Donbás.
El país que libra una guerra genocida contra los ucranianos, estableció un sistema de tortura en los territorios ocupados y utiliza la violación sistemática como arma de guerra contra civiles inocentes.
También es la misma Rusia que anexó ilegalmente Crimea, mostrando al mundo que el dictador ruso Vladimir Putin está por encima del derecho internacional.
Pero de alguna manera, Macron todavía cree que se puede confiar en que Putin y Rusia respeten sus promesas, a pesar de las innumerables pruebas de lo contrario.
Bajo el disfraz del llamado realismo, Macron está cometiendo un error fatal.
La postura crédula de Macron es, en el mejor de los casos, ingenua, en el peor, arrogante en su juicio erróneo de Putin.
*Historia defectuosa*
Macron fue elegido con En Marche, un partido sin programa que tomó prestadas ideas de todos los espectros de la política francesa.
Fue elegido para otro mandato en 2022, principalmente porque se enfrentó a Marine Le Pen de extrema derecha, que sigue siendo un tabú político a pesar de su puntaje de casi el 30%.
Su partido no tenía una visión y no necesitaba una para ser elegido.
Pero la política exterior en tiempos de guerra es diferente. Requiere consistencia y una columna vertebral.
No es la primera vez que Macron es sorprendido siendo blando con Rusia.
En junio, Macron llamó a "no humillar a Rusia" en un torpe intento de establecer un paralelo entre la derrota de Alemania en 1918 y el curso de Rusia hacia la derrota.
Macron estaba repitiendo una teoría obsoleta de que el ascenso de Adolf Hitler y la Segunda Guerra Mundial ocurrieron debido al "humillante" tratado de Versalles impuesto a Alemania al final de la Primera Guerra Mundial, alimentando el resentimiento que habría llevado al Tercer Reich.
Esta teoría es errónea. Ha sido desacreditado en gran medida por historiadores y expertos en la materia, que consideran que el colapso de Wall Street de 1929 y el propio plan genocida de Hitler son las principales causas de la guerra.
La comprensión de la geopolítica de Macron es defectuosa porque su visión de la historia está plagada de clichés que no pasarían la prueba de unos pocos buenos libros que su equipo parece haber olvidado leer.
Las declaraciones de Macron sobre Rusia denotan un problema de larga data en el entorno del presidente francés que trata la política exterior, el destino de Ucrania y el orden mundial con la misma actitud que un tema de gestión de campaña.
Un documental ampliamente ridiculizado de Netflix sobre la reelección de Macron y cómo manejó a Putin antes de la invasión lo mostró a él y a sus asesores riendo sobre sermonear a Putin sobre el derecho internacional.
Putin miente con los dientes durante la llamada sobre la invasión de Ucrania, mientras que Macron pone su sonrisa más brillante, pensando que fue más astuto que Putin.
Dejando a un lado la vergüenza, casi un año después de una invasión genocida que trajo muerte y destrucción a millones de ucranianos, el presidente francés lucha por comprender la agenda destructiva de Moscú.
Cegado por un sentido equivocado de autoimportancia, todavía cree en las palabras del Kremlin y ayuda a impulsarlas a parecer relevantes.
*Kremlin propaganda*
La declaración de Macron es particularmente preocupante porque repite como loros al Kremlin.
Putin ha justificado regularmente su guerra de agresión echando la culpa a la amenaza imaginaria de la expansión de la OTAN.
Una de las razones citadas por los expertos del Kremlin en 2014 para anexar ilegalmente Crimea fue la supuesta expansión occidental en Ucrania y la ambición de la OTAN de construir una base en la península.
El dictador ruso está obsesionado con la ampliación de la alianza, que según él es una de las razones para librar una guerra contra Ucrania.
Antes de la invasión, llegó a exigir que la OTAN volviera a su mapa anterior a 1997, lo que significa que toda Europa del Este, incluidos Polonia y los países bálticos, abandonaran la alianza, un fracaso para Occidente.
Rusia no necesita garantías de seguridad, necesita enfrentarse a un tribunal internacional.
Putin y sus compinches no necesitan una "rampa de salida".
La única salida que debe tomar es en dirección a La Haya para ser juzgado por crímenes de guerra y crímenes contra la humanidad.
Sugerir echar una mano o una "rampa de salida" a Putin crea un precedente moralmente incorrecto donde las democracias permiten que los dictadores las destruyan.
Este error masivo permitirá a Rusia rearmarse contra Europa mientras Ucrania continúa pagando la vacilación de Occidente con sangre, sudor y lágrimas.
_Alexander Query es un reportero independiente de Kiev y un ciudadano francés que vive y trabaja en Ucrania desde 2016._


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Dic 2022)

ZOKA on Twitter: "T90M Svatovo front https://t.co/PRlydvLnlE" / Twitter


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

no soy yo quien va bendiciendo termobaricas rusas que acaban destruyendo casas y sus habitantes
en fin, me lo dice un trozo de mierda que abreva deleitoso del retrete de un satanico anticatolico
es decir que Dios no te impida tragar bazofia de un sacerdote de satan, es lo que quieres decir? que no hay que mezclar una iglesia como la ortodoxa que adora al khan sobre todas las cosas, con las cosas de DIos?




tomasjos dijo:


> No se debe tomar el nombre de Dios en vano, El Ariki Mau, y lo que usted hace es emplear la religión para defender causas terrenales. Se convierte usted en un fariseo


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no soy yo quien va bendiciendo termobaricas rusas que acaban destruyendo casas y sus habitantes
> en fin, me lo dice un trozo de mierda que abreva deleitoso del retrete de un satanico anticatolico
> blablabla de payaso



Me parece que ya he dicho que Dugin es un tipo siniestro que bebe de la extrema derecha europea, y que no estoy en su trinchera. Pero se puede estar contra Dugin y contra el Occidente liberal a la vez, no es con uno o con otro. Eso es lo que usted, el ariki, no entiende


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

@tomasjos supongo que eres el primero en saberlo y que no te desvelo nada, eres un farsante apestoso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

lo que yo entiendo que tu no estas contra Dugin, no estas contra el imperio del khan ni contra sus esclavos, los tomas por aliados, a la rusia del sida y del aborto y su khan pederasta, su legion de esclavos complacidos, su horda de mafias y crimenes en todo negocio



tomasjos dijo:


> Me parece que ya he dicho que Dugin es un tipo siniestro que bebe de la extrema derecha europea, y que no estoy en su trinchera. Pero se puede estar contra Dugin y contra el Occidente liberal a la vez, no es con uno o con otro. Eso es lo que usted, el ariki, no entiende


----------



## -carrancas (11 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Eso es lo que usted, el ariki, no entiende



su sueldo depende de no entenderlo.
mira que te gusta perder el tiempo


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @tomasjos supongo que eres el primero en saberlo y que no te desvelo nada, eres un farsante apestoso



El ariki, de farsante nada. Lo que no caigo es en la falsa dicotomía en la que usted pretende que caiga. Hace tiempo que supere esas trampas dialécticas. 

Tan peligroso es Dugin como el liberalismo. Hay que huir de ambos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

hay que uir del imperio stercol ruso, quiero oirtelo jurar



tomasjos dijo:


> El ariki, de farsante nada. Lo que no caigo es en la falsa dicotomía en la que usted pretende que caiga. Hace tiempo que supere esas trampas dialécticas.
> 
> Tan peligroso es Dugin como el liberalismo. Hay que huir de ambos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (11 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿FOBS perfeccionado?



Algo nuevo están probando, es demasiada casualidad que los 3 satélites caigan sobre Guam.


----------



## Roedr (11 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> A Castillo le han hecho un Evo en toda regla.



Pobre, eso que no te dejen dar un golpe de estado comunista siempre es un putadón.


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo que yo entiendo que tu no estas contra Dugin, no estas contra el imperio del khan ni contra sus esclavos, los tomas por aliados, a la rusia del sida y del aborto y su khan pederasta



Lo que yo le digo es que estoy contra la concepción de Dugin y estoy en contra de la concepcio liberal del mundo. Las posturas políticas y filosoficas no se acaban ahí. Y el uso de la religión católica y ortodoxa como arietes políticos , que es lo que hacen usted y Dugin, es algo que me recuerda a los mercaderes del templo a los que echó Jesús de Nazaret. O a los fariseos cuando le preguntaban sobre el descanso en el sábado .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

a mi tu equidistancia apestosa entre catolicos y los que adoran al khan por encima de todas las cosas me reafirma en la idea de que eres un abrevador kremlinita traidor mas que trata de que firme unas tablas ante semejante trozo de mierda



tomasjos dijo:


> Lo que yo le digo es que estoy contra la concepción de Dugin y estoy en contra de la concepcio liberal del mundo. Las posturas políticas y filosoficas no se acaban ahí. Y el uso de la religión católica y ortodoxa como arietes políticos , que es lo que hacen usted y Dugin, es algo que me recuerda a los mercaderes del templo a los que echó Jesús de Nazaret. O a los fariseos cuando le preguntaban sobre el descanso en el sábado .


----------



## risto mejido (11 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> A Castillo le han hecho un Evo en toda regla.



En mi firma esta la respuesta


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



esta hija de puta haciendo turismo nazi

@JAGGER @terro6666 
Os presento a vuestros amigos sionazis, saludadlo de vuestra parte, menuda gentuza a los que apoyais
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Urania Los "defensores" de Bajmut. https://t.co/0C1HmtbHKF" / Twitter


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

asi que una absoluta escoria como dugin es igual a mi porque yo le afeo su deseo de erradicar al catolicismo, cosa que deberia de ignorar para no ser igual que el.
de donde cojones han salido estos sunormales con las meninges untadisimas de stronzo de putin


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

@tomasjos, RATA APESTOSA, jurame aqui que detestas el trono que satanas levanto en moscu para esclavizar a los pueblos del continente


----------



## tomasjos (11 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hay que uir del imperio stercol ruso, quiero oirtelo jurar



No, hay que destruir el liberalismo como contrario a lo que es el humanismo y rechazar las posturas de Dugin y la extrema derecha europea. Y dividir Ucrania por sus líneas etnico culturales para que todos los territorios habitados por rusos formen parte de un mismo estado que sea dueño de sus recursos naturales para que no puedan caer nunca en manos del liberalismo depredador

Una vez hecho eso y culminada la construcción nacional rusa, ya los rusos se quitarán de encima a Putin si así quieren


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a mi tu equidistancia apestosa entre catolicos y los que adoran al khan por encima de todas las cosas me reafirma en la idea de que eres un abrevador kremlinita traidor mas que trata de que firme unas tablas ante semejante trozo de mierda



No ariki Mau, usted confunde equidistancia con estar en contra de ambos fanatismos, el liberal y el de Dugin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

Tanta payasada para decirme que tienes la cabeza tan encajonada en el retrete del khan que no puedes decir nada que se escape del discurso imperialista oficial del kremlin.

Vete a estafarle a tu putisima madre



tomasjos dijo:


> No, hay que destruir el liberalismo como contrario a lo que es el humanismo y rechazar las posturas de Dugin y la extrema derecha europea. Y dividir Ucrania por sus líneas etnico culturales para que todos los territorios habitados por rusos formen parte de un mismo estado que sea dueño de sus recursos naturales para que no puedan caer nunca en manos del liberalismo depredador
> 
> Una vez hecho eso y culminada la construcción nacional rusa, ya los rusos se quitarán de encima a Putin si así quieren
> 
> No ariki Mau, usted confunde equidistancia con estar en contra de ambos fanatismos, el liberal y el de Dugin.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Dic 2022)

@tomasjo, rata apestosa, la reivindicacion del esclavismo ruso del que haceis gala, es lo mas putapenico que jamas he presenciado en ideologias politicas. La apologia de reducir al hombre a ser una extension desalmada de la voluntad del khan... provocais una profunda nausea. Animales. Adoradores de Satan, del baal.

esta es la cuestioon


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Dic 2022)

Bendito ignore ya sabréis por quien


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Dic 2022)

´Sobre Serbia

1.- Kosovo amenaza de utilizar "todas" sus fuerzas.
2.- Fuerzas serbias en la frontera
3.- La UE condena a los serbios por no retirar el bloqueo de carreteras de los serbio-kosovares.
4.- El presidente serbio reunido con su consejo de seguridad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

‼☠ Fallece un nuevo mercenario estadounidense en un combate con el ejército ruso.
Rebecca Maciorowski nació el 26 de enero de 1994 en Knoxville, Tennessee. Este verano llegó a Ucrania para combatir del lado de los nazis ucranianos. Aún se desconocen los detalles de su liquidación.
❗Información verificada y confirmada por fuentes estadounidenses.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Malevich (12 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Bendito ignore ya sabréis por quien



A punto estoy de ignorar al pelma que le da carrete.... Está reventando el hilo y como si nada, estoy de Dugin y el liberalismo hasta el gorro.... Buenas noches.


----------



## tomasjos (12 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A punto estoy de ignorar al pelma que le da carrete.... Está reventando el hilo y como si nada, estoy de Dugin y el liberalismo hasta el gorro.... Buenas noches.



Tiene usted razón, disculpe. Me acabo de dar cuenta del floodeo.Volvamos al asunto que son las operaciones militares en el frente


----------



## Iskra (12 Dic 2022)

La OTAN, Genocidio S.A.

La OTAN promete no expandirse hacia el Este: la OTAN se está expandiendo hacia el Este.

EE.UU. dice que el despliegue de defensa antimisiles en Europa Oriental no está dirigido contra Rusia - El despliegue de defensa antimisiles en Europa está dirigido contra Rusia.

Occidente dice que los acuerdos de Minsk son el único camino hacia la paz - Occidente utiliza los acuerdos de Minsk para preparar una gran guerra en Ucrania.

Estados Unidos y la OTAN dicen estar en contra de la escalada nuclear: el régimen de Zelensky, controlado por Estados Unidos y la OTAN, bombardea la central nuclear de Zaporozhye.

EE.UU. y la OTAN dicen que no buscan una guerra directa con Rusia - Usted está aquí.

t.me/boris_rozhin/72595


----------



## McNulty (12 Dic 2022)

Dejad de dar carrete al curilla arrikitaun, el hilo de la necrofilia es un desierto y viene aquí a que le hagan casito.


----------



## España1 (12 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289159
> 
> 
> ‼☠ Fallece un nuevo mercenario estadounidense en un combate con el ejército ruso.
> ...




Joder, que pérdida para la humanidad. 
Quería vivir aventuras, Tennessee no le daba lo que buscaba


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En Serbia efectivamente hay hasta bosniacos viviendo e incluso albaneses, y no pasa nada.
> 
> En Bosnia a pesar de vivir en dos entidades separadas, también hay mezcla, no solo la conocida de la zona bosniacocroata, sino incluso en la misma República Srpska hay bosniacos viviendo.
> Yo lo descubrí casualmente cerca de Sbrenica (que aunque ahora es una localidad mayormente serbia tiene su memorial funerario bosniaco en Potočari que es respetado), la cual está rodeada de aldeas bosniacas con su correspondiente mezquita, y bosniacos viviendo en ellas.



¿Serviste allí?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y cuando has disparado toda la munición ¿Cómo sales del cacharro?
> El plan que dicen ahí es mejor. Te diriges al enemigo con el cañon hacia atrás apuntando al cielo y haciendo giros derecha izquierda



La idea no es mala, pero me temo que a 10 km, te van a arrasar a artillería y no llegas a qué te puedas rendir no a decir nada

No se, es tan de hijos d e putas eso que hacen, qye lo único que me sale es arrasar con los que han mandado eso y al soldador


----------



## Iskra (12 Dic 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 291, 11/12/2022. Tatiana Makárova (25 de septiembre de 1920 – 25 de agosto de 1944) fue una piloto en el 46 ° Regimiento de Aviación de Taman Guards …




iwwz.org






Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 291, 11/12/2022.


Spoiler: Heroina piloto.



Tatiana Makárova (25 de septiembre de 1920 – 25 de agosto de 1944) fue una piloto en el 46 ° Regimiento de Aviación de Taman Guards Night Bomber. Se graduó de la Escuela Militar de Aviación de Engels. Recibió póstumamente el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética después de que el avión que ella y Vera Bélik estaban volando fue derribado por las fuerzas del Eje sobre la Polonia ocupada por los nazis.



*El Ejército ruso está lejos de sentirse desmoralizado y dispone de las armas más sofisticadas, mientras que Ucrania tiene sus arsenales agotados y depende «totalmente» del apoyo militar occidenta*l. Ese es el veredicto que publicaron en la revista estadounidense Newsweek David H. Rundell, ex diplomático norteamericano; y Michael Gfoeller, ex asesor político del Comando Central de EE.UU. que sirvió durante 15 años en Europa del Este y la antigua URSS.

Los autores citan al general Mark Milley, el jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto, quien dijo que «Ucrania ha hecho todo lo posible», y predicen que sin un apoyo mucho más significativo por parte de Occidente Ucrania volverá a perder Járkov, Jersón y lo que le queda del Donbass para el próximo verano.»Sin embargo, Rundell y Gfoeller desaconsejan enviar a Kiev armas más avanzadas y mucho menos mandar tropas de la OTAN a defender Ucrania. “El envío de tropas de la OTAN a Ucrania convertiría nuestra guerra por delegación con Rusia en una guerra real con la potencia nuclear más grande del mundo”, reza el artículo.

A continuación, los columnistas explican por qué el conflicto en Ucrania no es una lucha «entre el bien y el mal» como «lo presentan algunos» y explican por qué no merece la pena arriesgarse por este país.

*«Ucrania no es una democracia floreciente», comienzan los autores, «es un Estado empobrecido, corrupto y de partido único con una amplia censura, donde los periódicos de oposición y los partidos políticos han sido clausurados*». Rundell y Gfoeller recuerdan al lector que los grupos nacionalistas ucranianos, como Azov, fueron «condenados rotundamente» por el Congreso estadounidense. Comparan la campaña de Kiev contra el idioma ruso con el hecho de que el Gobierno canadiense trate de prohibir el francés en Quebec y reconocen que los misiles ucranianos «mataron a centenares de civiles en Donbass y están surgiendo informes de crímenes de guerra ucranianos».

La única solución correcta, según los autores, es «acabar esta guerra con negociaciones».


*Importancia de China en Arabia Saudita*. Algunos pueden pensar que es una reunión sin importancia, no, por el contrario, la tiene, y mucha. Para mi Arabia Saudita no es un país al cual le tenga la más mínima simpatía


Spoiler: demasiada



Eso ya es algo de simpatía con Wahabistán...


Sin embargo, lo analizo en el contexto geoestratégico. Esa país es el que ha mantenido la moneda yanki. Recordemos que luego de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, terminada la segunda guerra mundial, se fijo al dólar yanki como moneda de referencia en los intercambios, muy normal, puesto que era el único país de las grandes potencias, que no había sufrido la guerra en carne propia. Ninguna bomba en territorio continental, llegó hasta ellos.

Pero, había una sola condición, que la emisión de billetes, estuviese respaldado en oro, desde 1944 hasta 1972, fue así, hasta que Nixon eliminó arbitrariamente esa condición sine qua non. ¿Qué hacer entonces?, pues se volcaron al Petrodólar, seguridad para Arabia saudita, aunque fuera el régimen más sanguinario del planeta, pero era el único que le podía dar sustento a una moneda imperial, el petróleo es un bien extremadamente utilizado, siempre y por todos.

¿Por qué entonces la importancia de China en Arabia Saudita?, porque* Xi Jinping ha ofrecido la posibilidad de un mercado común con los países del golfo, pero con la utilización de las monedas locales*. EEUU por sí mismo, no puede sostener su moneda, su deuda externa sobrepasa su PIB, es actualmente de 30 billones, un 131.32% de su PIB. A este se le suma la cruda realidad en Ucrania, los yankis ya saben que aquello se perdió. La alianza entre Rusia e Irán, entre China e Irán, entre Rusia y China, los acuerdos regionales, etc. El único aliado importante para los EEUU es Europa


Spoiler



(añadir Japón y Corea del sur, pero todos vasallos. Aliados serán los hermanos anglos


¿y dónde está Europa?, por el piso. Si usted observa con atención, el único «grande» económicamente hablando, Japón, nunca en su historia, había estado tan silencioso ¿o no se había dado cuenta?

¿Cómo la visita de Xi Jinping a Arabia Saudita marcó una alianza estratégica entre Pekín y Riad?. La visita del mandatario chino a Arabia Saudita, del 7 a 10 de diciembre, condujo a la firma de una docena de acuerdos económicos clave.

China y Arabia Saudita se convirtieron oficialmente en aliados estratégicos integrales. Tras la reunión entre Xi Jinping y el príncipe heredero Mohamed bin Salman, las partes firmaron más de tres docenas de acuerdos.

*El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev, ha advertido hoy que Rusia está aumentando la producción de las «más poderosas» armas de destrucció*n para contrarrestar la supuesta amenaza


Spoiler



poco tiene de supuesta


 de Occidente, en medio de la guerra


Spoiler



operación especia


l en Ucrania.

«Nuestro enemigo se ha atrincherado no solo en la provincia de Kiev de nuestra pequeña Rusia. Está en Europa, América del Norte, Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y una gran cantidad de otros lugares (…)», ha escrito el ex presidente de Rusia en su cuenta de Telegram. «Por lo tanto, estamos aumentando la producción de los medios de destrucción más poderosos. Incluidos los basados en nuevos principios», sostiene, sin revelar más detalles.

Medvédev ha descalificado al secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Danílov, al que califica de «pseudo-ucraniano con apellido ruso»


Spoiler



(tal cual, pero ya saben que el componente guerracivilista es tan importante como la zarpa gusana


) y quien declaró anoche en la cadena de televisión NTA que Ucrania es capaz de todo para defenderse.

*El Kremlin afirma que el fracaso de los acuerdos de Minsk provocó la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania*.


Spoiler



Entre otro buen montón de causas.


 Rusia lanzó lo que denomina una operación militar especial en Ucrania porque sus preocupaciones en torno a los acuerdos de paz entre Kiev y los separatistas respaldados por Rusia fueron ignoradas, según citaron el domingo las agencias de noticias rusas al portavoz del Kremlin.

Bueno, esto acaba de ser reconocido públicamente por la propia Angela Merkel, y nadie se he dignado a decir nada. Los acuerdos fue un artilugio para armar a ucrania y que esta estuviera mejor preparada para una guerra con Rusia.

*La electricidad vuelve poco a poco a Odesa* tras los recientes bombardeos. Después de que más de 1,5 millones de personas se quedaran sin suministro por los ataques rusos contra instalaciones de la infraestructura energética, informó hoy la administración militar regional.

«Poco a poco, durante un breve periodo de tiempo, la electricidad vuelve a los consumidores. También están volviendo las comunicaciones e internet», indicó Serhiy Bratchuk, portavoz de la administración militar regional de Odessa en declaraciones a televisión que recoge la agencia Ukrinform.

Agregó que «la situación operativa en la región de Odesa sigue siendo difícil» y aseguró que los ingenieros «trabajan sin descanso, al igual que el mando operativo de la administración militar regional.

*El Teniente Borrell,* va a seguir jugando al soldadito de plomo. No hace mucho, estuvo en Irán, tratando de conseguir gas, le fue mal, ahora le irá peor. *La UE aborda el lunes su apoyo a Ucrania y adoptar más sanciones a Irán*. Los ministros de Exteriores de la Unión Europea (UE) centrarán su consejo de mañana en el respaldo a Ucrania para que se defienda de la agresión de Rusia, y en la situación en Irán a raíz de la represión de las protestas por la muerte de la joven Masha Amini y el apoyo militar que está dando a Moscú, razones por las que ampliarán las sanciones contra ese país.

Los ministros prevén hablar por videoconferencia con su homólogo ucraniano, Dmitro KulebRa, y a continuación debatirán acontecimientos recientes como los bombardeos que lleva a cabo Rusia contra ciudadanos e infraestructura civil.

El alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, informará a los ministros de su visita al centro de formación de efectivos ucranianos en Brzeg (Polonia), en el marco de la *nueva misión de asistencia militar que la UE* ha puesto en marcha en apoyo de Ucrania.

El tío Tom británico (exteriores) no se diferencia mucho del tío Tom yanki (defensa).* El ministro británico de Asuntos Exteriores insiste en que las conversaciones de paz en Ucrania no pueden servir de tapadera para el rearme ruso*. Las conversaciones de paz en Ucrania no pueden ser una excusa para el rearme ruso, dijo el domingo el ministro británico de Asuntos Exteriores, James Cleverly, añadiendo que no había visto ninguna señal de que Moscú fuera a entablar negociaciones de buena fe.

Cleverly dijo que, aunque Gran Bretaña quería ver conversaciones de paz «más pronto que tarde», reiteró que Ucrania debía establecer los parámetros de cualquier negociación que se celebrara. «Cualquier negociación tiene que ser real, tiene que ser significativa, no puede ser sólo una hoja de parra para el rearme ruso y un mayor reclutamiento de soldados», dijo Cleverly a Sky News.

«Vengan con papá, perras» fueron las últimas palabras del piloto de un SU-24M de Wagner PMC que, cuando su avión fue golpeado por un MANPAD, optó por estrellar el avión en llamas contra la columna ucraniana antes de expulsarlo. Estas fueron las circunstancias del *acto heroico de Alexander Antonov, el piloto, y el navegante Vladimir Nikishin el 2 de diciembre.*

El avión tenía la tarea de atacar una formación de vehículos blindados ucranianos que avanzaban y amenazaban seriamente las posiciones del PMC cerca de Bakhmut. El objetivo estaba varios kilómetros más allá de la línea del frente, y la tripulación asumió la tarea, entendiendo los riesgos en cuestión. Al acercarse al objetivo, el avión fue alcanzado por un misil MANPAD. El puesto de observación en tierra de uno de los destacamentos de asalto de Wagner vio el avión en llamas. Segundos después, se escucharon las últimas palabras de los pilotos: «Vengan con papá, perras».

El avance ucraniano se detuvo y se salvaron las posiciones. La tripulación del Antonov repitió el acto de *Nikolay Gastello*, el piloto de bombardero soviético de 1941, estrelló su bombardero en llamas contra las formaciones alemanas.

*Las pequeñas contradicciones ucranianas entre lo que dice el que preside, Zelensky (90% de efectividad de sus baterías anti misiles) y el que gobierna, el Primer Ministro, que afirma lo siguiente: Todas las térmicas e hidroeléctricas de Ucrania, dañadas por ataques de Rusia.* Todas las centrales térmicas e hidroeléctricas ucranianas han resultado dañadas en las ocho oleadas de ataques rusos con misiles, según ha informado este domingo el primer ministro ucraniano, Denys Schmyhal, quien advierte de «importantes restricciones» para este invierno.

En un mensaje en Facebook que recoge la agencia Ukrinform, el primer ministro ucraniano subraya que «el sistema energético de Ucrania sufre un importante déficit de energía y precisa que «tras ocho oleadas de ataques con misiles, todas las centrales térmicas e hidroeléctricas del país han resultado dañadas, el 40% de las instalaciones de la red de alta tensión ha sufrido daños en mayor o menor grado».

«Todos debemos ser conscientes de que este invierno vamos a sufrir importantes restricciones en el consumo de electricidad», alerta.

Algo no cuadra en esta ecuación.

*Putin insiste ante Erdogan en la exportación de productos agrícolas rusos.* El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha insistido ante su homólogo turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, en la necesidad de que el acuerdo para la exportación de grano a través de puertos ucranianos se cumpla en su integridad y se eliminen las barreras a los suministros agrícolas y de fertilizantes rusos. En una conversación telefónica, Putin y Erdogan abordaron la implementación de los acuerdos de Estambul del 22 de julio, que fueron prolongados otros 120 días el pasado 19 de noviembre bajo la condición de que se facilite también la exportación de productos rusos, obstaculizada por las sanciones.

«Este acuerdo es de naturaleza compleja y requiere la eliminación de las barreras a los suministros relevantes de Rusia para satisfacer las necesidades de los países más necesitados», ha recalcado el Kremlin tras la conversación telefónica. La Presidencia rusa no ha revelado la postura de Putin sobre la propuesta que le hizo Erdogan durante la conversación telefónica de ampliar las funciones del corredor de exportación de cereales de Ucrania para incluir otras materias primas por esta vía.

Muy interesante, así no podrán acusar a Rusia en el futuro. *Alemania reduce en tiempo récord su dependencia de la energía ru*sa. La guerra en Ucrania ha puesto de manifiesto la decisiva dependencia de Rusia en el suministro energético de Alemania, la principal potencia económica europea, que se vio obligada a reorientar su política hacia Moscú mientras surgen dudas sobre las prioridades en sus relaciones con China. Cuando Rusia invadió Ucrania el pasado febrero, Alemania importaba de Moscú más de la mitad de sus necesidades de gas, principalmente a través del gasoducto Nord Stream 1, así como la mitad del carbón mineral y un tercio del crudo.

No obstante, el entonces recién investido canciller, Olaf Scholz, que muy a regañadientes acababa de paralizar el proceso de certificación de Nord Stream 2 ante la presión de sus aliados, reaccionó declarando una «Zeitenwende» o «cambio de era», término que es el leitmotiv de sus discursos desde entonces. El socialdemócrata dejó claro desde el principio que un embargo al gas ruso no estaba sobre la mesa, pero encargó al ministro de Economía y vicecanciller, el verde Robert Habeck, la tarea titánica de reducir a contrarreloj esta dependencia, con el objetivo de eliminarla hasta 2024.

En junio la rusa Gazprom redujo en un 50 % el flujo de gas por el Nord Stream, aduciendo razones técnicas, y el suministro se redujo de forma progresiva hasta detenerse por completo a finales de agosto, aunque desde entonces Alemania todavía recibe pequeñas cantidades de gas ruso por otras vías. Berlín ha desplegado este año una actividad frenética, aumentando las importaciones por gasoducto de Noruega, Bélgica y Países Bajos e iniciando la construcción de terminales de gas natural licuado (LNG), las primeras de las cuales estarán a finales de año listas para importar de países como Catar.

Contra el pronóstico inicial, los esfuerzos del Ejecutivo consiguieron llenar hasta los topes los depósitos de gas, que a inicios de diciembre se encontraban al 98,24 % de su capacidad, y el consumo se redujo de forma significativa, en un 16 % a finales de noviembre, aunque influyeron también las temperaturas inusualmente altas.

*En el terreno. Enlaces en Fidelista por Siempre si no los borran*

Primer video evidencia que la* brigada 93 ukro se retiró de Soledar*, denuncian que caminan 7 km a pie en el video.

Las *barricadas en Kosovo* se hicieron más grandes y la gente no se va. Los balcanes toda la vida han sido un polvorín. Foto

Los *jóvenes que actualmente luchan contra el miedo* impuesto por el régimen ucraniano al igual que la Joven Guardia en 1942, los une su gran amor a Donbass y la patria, motivándolos a luchar. Video

¿Usted sabe lo que es frenar en seco?, se lo explico.* Estados Unidos no alienta a Ucrania a realizar operaciones dentro del territorio rus*o. Estados Unidos también parte del hecho de que la escalada del conflicto en Ucrania no les conviene – coordinador de comunicaciones estratégicas del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca, John Kirby. Foto

*Un provocador ucraniano fue expulsado de la manifestación a favor de Rusia en Sofí*a. «¡La victoria de Rusia es la victoria de Bulgaria y del mundo entero!», «¡No somos neutrales! ¡Estamos con Rusia!» – con estas consignas, los búlgaros salieron a una manifestación en apoyo de Rusia. Los manifestantes piden el levantamiento de las sanciones contra Rusia y se oponen al suministro de armas a Kiev. Video

*Montaje de los tanques T-90M Proryv y T-72B3 *del modelo 2022 para el Ejército ruso en el taller 130 de Uralvagonzavod. Fotos

*Enorme cementerio de las FFAA de Ucrania en la región de Khmelnytsky *de Ucrania. Y el típico postureo de maquillada para vídeo de tiktok poniendo cáritas. Video

Las t*promesas de Zelensky sobre un futuro más brillante* no se materializaron. El número de personas por debajo del umbral de la pobreza ha aumentado a 8 millones y sigue aumentando. Cada vez aparecen más personas sin hogar de Ucrania en Europa. Foto

*Novosyólovskoye.* Los ukronazis se esconden en los sótanos. Sacarlos de allí es bastante problemático. Sin embargo, hay una manera. Todo lo que necesitas es un dron con una granada y una tubería de la estufa. A través de ella se lanza una granada defensiva, que tiene una gran dispersión de fragmentos. El video muestra el trabajo de la 60.ª Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados «Veteranos». Video

*Batallas cerca de Svatovo: *Ejército ruso asalta Novosyólovskoye, TOC-1 Solntsepyók quema las posiciones enemigas. Video y Foto

Foto: La situación en este punto es muy interesante, tanto para los ucranianos, como para los rusos. Es una elevación, que permite muchas cosas, en especial, tener una visión periférica hacia la parte de Donetsk, al este, como Zaporizhia, el oeste, lo van a defender como sea posible, pero ya lo primera línea ha saltado y los rusos van para la segunda, luego de la ciudad. Se llama *Velyka Novosilka, guardad ese nombre por allí.*






Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> A punto estoy de ignorar al pelma que le da carrete.... Está reventando el hilo y como si nada, estoy de Dugin y el liberalismo hasta el gorro.... Buenas noches.



Yo ya le metí hace días, al de los ajos ese es claramente un bot de los mismos hijos de putas necrofilos traidores a sueldo, para joder el hilo. Solo responde a los sucnormalws que tengo en la nevera, ergo….


----------



## vegahermosa (12 Dic 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Si hay un país que ha sido pisoteado, ese es Serbia. Podemos decir que su único aliado ahora mismo es Rusia. En Kosovo está la mayor base usana en el extranjero que yo sepa. Si se aventura a responder a un ataque a los serbios la misión es casi suicida.



rusia no tolera al actual mandatario serbio y su gobierno, por eso van mendigando a la otan


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

un lada para gobernarlos a todos

siete fregorificos fueron entregados a los putinceles que desean ante todo vengarse de la sociedad



Alvin Red dijo:


> Bendito ignore ya sabréis por quien


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (12 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero qué van a hacer con esas armas? Serbia está cercada por países hostiles y Kosovo actúa a órdenes de Washington, muchas posibilidades de algo gordo no hay, si acaso asesinatos de serbios que quedarán impunes.





mazuste dijo:


> Pues si. Vucic no es precisamente un Orban y, probablemente, EEUU (OTAN)
> esté preparando un frente distractivo de lo de Ucrania con la UE pinchando
> la cosa económica.
> De todos modos, China ya dejó armamento de guerra hace ¿un par de meses?
> Coincidencias, las justas...



vucic hace unos meses se choteaba de rusia dandole consejos de gestion, mientras tonteaba con la comision europea a ver que pasa con su entrada y se plegaba a esas exigencias de separarse de la orbita rusa, por supuesto les han hecho enemistarse con rusia al actual gobierno para no conseguir nada, y los rusos no tienen en mente ayudar a un pais desleal que prefiere lo europeista y la subyugacion a eeuu a mantenerse firme y entrar en el otro bando de una vez. Pues ahora tienen que joderse con europa y eeuu que no haran nada por ellos y con rusia .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

putincelato complices de exterminio


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Pues que voten al partido comunista ruso en las próximas elecciones. Cuando lleguen nos lo cuenta usted.

Volver a algo parecido a la URSS, es el 'sueño húmedo' de las corporaciones anglosajonas. Otra vez el 'troll rojo ante las puertas de Occidente'. Ideal para mantenernos lejos de Rusia y la creación de Eurasia. Y encima algunos lo deseáis. Vaya tela.

Y buenas noches.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

el imperio tradicionalista del enano pederasta
la tercera sida, la hepatitis de occidente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

porque no piden aiuda a #pedoputin?
igual porque saben perfectamente que se montarian un transinistria y solo los podrian echar de alli a la fuerza?

no seria la primera vez



Alvin Red dijo:


> ´Sobre Serbia
> 
> 1.- Kosovo amenaza de utilizar "todas" sus fuerzas.
> 2.- Fuerzas serbias en la frontera
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

pues es bastante SINTOMATICO del estado del prestigio del enano pederasta y su imperio de esclavos que SERBIA pida AIUDA a la OTAN y no a dicho puerco stercoler

Saben que la OTAN cumple sus compromisos, la horda de esclavos usa los compromisos para esclavizar a todo el que se cruce en su camino


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

@Alvin Red @tomasjos, le llevais la palangana al khan y abrevais de su retrete porque creeis que putin os dara algun yate a cambio? y que pasa si vuestro destino es ser la clase explotada y miserable que compone la gran mayoria de la poblacion rusa. Un esclavo mas entre esclavos. No se podia saber? no os puede pasar a vosotros soys demasiado importantes para el khan?

teneis dialogos imaginarios con el gran khan en donde os nombra ministro de operaciones sunnormales? creeis que ni por el forro vuestra vida sera tan miserable como la de millones de rusos que viven sin red de saneamiento?

para el khan, no soys mas que un cagao, como los que se hundieron en el kursk o como los que asesino en los atentados de moscu 1999. supongo que quizas es lo que os gusta.


----------



## amcxxl (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Iskra (12 Dic 2022)

*TROPAS UKRAS DESTRUYEN PASO NIVEL EN ARTIOMOVSK/BAJMUT. *

Tropas neonazis ucranianas destrozan paso nivel para impedir la entrada de tanques al centro de Bajkmut o ARTEMOVSK.

️Tropas rusas entran en el radio urbano de Bajmut

Se vienen batallas frontales y directas.
Tropas rusas comienzan gran operación integral de Bajmut.

Otro video del puente socavado enBajmut..

La batalla por la ciudad, que es el corredor a Kramatorsk, será muy feroz
t.me/Psicopolitics/24619

=====================================
(Satanism and devil worship is on the rise, according to census data)

*Un dato sorprendente : el censo de población de 2021 revela un rápido auge del satanismo en Reino (h)Un(d)ido*

El número de personas en Inglaterra y Gales que se identifican como satanistas experimentó un aumento del 167% entre 2011 y 2021, desde 1.893 a 5.054. Asimismo, en 2020 empezó a ser más común bautizar a bebés con el nombre de Lucifer. La razón de este auge del satanismo sigue sin estar clara.

El censo de 2021 también reveló un incremento en el número de paganos, que pasó de 56.620 a 73.733, así como un aumento en el número de animistas. Por el contrario, el número de personas que practican la brujería está en declive. Esa comunidad vio caer su población de 1.276 a 1.045 en diez años.

Estas cifras, sin embargo, deben tomarse con cierta distancia irónica. En el censo de 2011, 177.000 personas se declararon jedis, lo que la convertiría en la séptima religión más popular. Otras 6.242 personas respondieron que su religión era el Heavy Metal, mientras que 650 se declararon de la Nueva Era.

Noticias desbloqueadas (t.me/NoticiasDesbloqueadas)
===============================
* M**arruecos se convierte en el primer país africano en dar armanento letal a ucrania.*





__





Cargando…






euromaidanpress.com





===========================================
t.me/rusa_alena/2742 Se puede paricipar.
*Faltan, por lo menos los geranios y las lavadoras
#Glosario para entender mejor la guerra y crisis euroatlántica contra Rusia:*

Armisticio: Acuerdo entre dos contendientes según el cual se llega al término de hostilidades.
ATO: Operación Anti Terrorista.
Calibración: Llegada, bombardeo.
CBO (rus) / SMO, OME : Operación Militar Especial.
El aire acondicionado explotó: un cohete impactó en una casa. Daños en infraestructura civil.
Infraestructura crítica: Todos los sistemas físicos o virtuales que ofrecen servicios esenciales para dar apoyo a los sistemas básicos a nivel social, económico, medioambiental y político
Jojols / Jójols: neonazis.
Mortero: Nombre de diversas piezas de artillería que pueden tirar con gran ángulo de elevación, a fin de batir espacios muertos para armas de fuego rasante.
OUN, UPA: Organización Nacionalista de Ucranianos, Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano (más neonazis).
PMC: Empresa Militar Privada, ej: PMC Wagner, Mozart.
RF / FR: Russian Federation.
RPD / DPR: República Popular de Donetsk.
RPL / LRP: República Popular de Lugansk.
SBU: Agencia de Inteligencia Ukraniana.
TOM: Teatro de Operaciones Militares.
UAV / RPAS / VANT: Vehículo Aéreo No Tripulado. Dron.
Ukronazis: neonazis.

️ En construcción. Participa!


----------



## España1 (12 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> La idea no es mala, pero me temo que a 10 km, te van a arrasar a artillería y no llegas a qué te puedas rendir no a decir nada
> 
> No se, es tan de hijos d e putas eso que hacen, qye lo único que me sale es arrasar con los que han mandado eso y al soldador




Me encierran a mí y me lío a arrasar mi propio campamento. A mí me lo hacen pero a los demás compañeros ya no.


----------



## España1 (12 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> porque no piden aiuda a #pedoputin?
> igual porque saben perfectamente que se montarian un transinistria y solo los podrian echar de alli a la fuerza?
> 
> no seria la primera vez




Pedo Putin??

Es es el famoso Pedo Peter del laptop de Hunter?


----------



## Decipher (12 Dic 2022)

cienaga dijo:


> Frank Haun, Chef von KNDS: "Es fehlt an allem"
> 
> 
> Frank Haun ist Chef von Europas größtem Panzerbauer, KNDS. Das Image vom großen Krisengewinnler mag er nicht.
> ...



Se lo digo porque no pone fuente.

El fulano tiene razón y no porque lo diga el, es algo que se sabe, los paises occidentales excepto EEUU tienen muy buen material militar pero muy poca cantidad, es el eterno debate de cañones o mantequilla. De todos modos que el tio que se dedica a vender armas diga que hacen falta mas armas no es muy sorprendente.


----------



## Decipher (12 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> No se debe tomar el nombre de Dios en vano, El Ariki Mau, y lo que usted hace es emplear la religión para defender causas terrenales. Se convierte usted en un fariseo



Y en un gilipollas. Pero no de ahora, de siempre.


----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> _*"Los ucranianos han abierto las puertas del infierno. Están huyendo en masa"*_*. Segunda parte de la entrevista con el abogado Valentyn Rybin
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288769
> *
> Ucrania está en proceso de desintegración, como Estado y como sociedad. Los ucranianos apoyan la guerra, sin querer ver que el país sólo está destinado _"a ser un perro castigado por sus frecuentes, fuertes y silenciosos ladridos"._
> ...



Una entrevista imprescindible, de las que no vamos a ver en Lo País o en el Inmundo. Y con interesante reflexión al final:

_- Ucrania lleva mucho tiempo infectada por el virus del nacionalismo banderovista, mezclado con la idea de la superioridad de los "grandes ucranianos" sobre todos los demás, pródigamente pagada por los "socios" occidentales, ha tenido un efecto devastador. Creo que desde el colapso de la URSS, todos los presidentes ucranianos han percibido esta podredumbre, pero han seguido claramente los deseos de un pueblo engañado y han alimentado el sentimiento nacionalista. Es una vergüenza que el enriquecimiento personal y una absoluta falta de voluntad para mirar hacia el futuro hayan sido el sello distintivo de todos los líderes políticos de Ucrania, un rasgo hábilmente explotado por los instigadores occidentales.

La vieja idea nacional de "alejarse de Moscú" ha dado sus sangrientos frutos, que el pueblo ucraniano está cosechando. Pero no tienen prisa por entrar en razón. El pueblo ucraniano apoya la guerra, quiere ganar, no comprende que el país está casi destruido, que la población masculina reproductora muere en masa, que la educación y la medicina en Ucrania tienden a cero. Los ucranianos han abierto las puertas del infierno y corren hacia allí en tropel, sin escuchar ni querer escuchar a nadie._

Occidente está engañando a Ucrania, de hecho lleva muchos años haciéndolo. Han fomentado el nacionalismo ucraniano, con el fin de crear una especie de "anti-Rusia", no han escatimado esfuerzos y dinero a la hora de poner en marcha esa Ucrania como antítesis de Rusia, exportando el nacionalismo banderita del oeste (Galitzia-Volinia) al resto del país, con un claro punto de partida en la Revolución Naranja. Ese plan se apoya también en las falsas promesas que tanto gobernantes como países de la UE y la OTAN han ofrecido al pueblo ucraniano; si se alejan de Moscú, serán recibidos con los brazos abiertos, la prosperidad llegará, serán un país "civilizado" y demás cuentos de viejas, que la gente ha comprado porque la corrupción y la pobreza campan a sus anchas en Ucrania, y necesitan aferrarse ante la posibilidad de un futuro mejor. Por supuesto, si las cosas no salían bien era culpa de Rusia, un clásico dentro de la política: la responsabilidad de todo lo malo que pueda pasar siempre es de otros.

Pero... ¿para qué ha servido esa idea? Pues lo estamos viendo. ¿Ha merecido la pena? Ucrania esta ahora mismo _fecha una llaceria_, con millones de personas fuera del país, miles y miles de muertos en el campo de batalla, la economía totalmente paralizada, muchas infraestructuras destrozadas... Y cuando llegue el momento, sus "aliados" se lavarán las manos, como han hecho en muchas otras ocasiones. No van cumplir nada de lo prometido, ya que el propósito era usar a Ucrania de ariete, y si este ariete se rompía en mil pedazos, pues era algo que estaba dentro de las posibilidades. A las élites occidentales la suerte de los ucranianos les importa una puta mierda. Si se preocupasen de verdad, ahora no estarían en guerra; se habría buscado algún tipo de solución, habrían presionado a todos los actores para llegar a acuerdos.

Pero muchos ucranianos, embobados por los cantos de sirena que llegaban desde Bruselas, no han querido ver la realidad, se han dejado seducir mientras iban hacia las rocas. Han pecado de ingenuos, ignorando una regla de oro como es no llevarte mal con tu vecino. Otros que se creyeron lo de las cucharas y tenedores de oro, como en la Grecia de los 80. Que la UE y la OTAN proveerán, que esa prosperidad tan cacareada terminará por llegar. De momento lo que han hecho es empujar a Ucrania a un conflicto con Rusia, si con eso no abren los ojos no sé con qué lo van a hacer.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Malevich (12 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Pues que voten al partido comunista ruso en las próximas elecciones. Cuando lleguen nos lo cuenta usted.
> 
> Volver a algo parecido a la URSS, es el 'sueño húmedo' de las corporaciones anglosajones. Otra vez el 'troll rojo ante las puertas de Occidente'. Ideal para mantenernos lejos de Rusia y la creación de Eurasia. Y encima algunos lo deseáis. Vaya tela.
> 
> Y buenas noches.



"Contra" la URSS vivíamos mejor. Sin URSS nunca habría existido el estado del bienestar en Europa.


----------



## terro6666 (12 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> esta hija de puta haciendo turismo nazi
> 
> @JAGGER @terro6666
> Os presento a vuestros amigos sionazis, saludadlo de vuestra parte, menuda gentuza a los que apoyais
> JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Urania Los "defensores" de Bajmut. https://t.co/0C1HmtbHKF" / Twitter



Yo les hubiese hecho lo mismo pero boca abajo y a la colau de paso tambien


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

Al final del día, lo mismo da que los rusos inicien una gran ofensiva,
que si siguen como hasta ahora; acabarán reduciendo a nada a la OTAN

PD: Las secuencias tácticas, hasta el momento, pronto serán estratégicas. 
No se olvide: esta es una guerra contra la OTAN, un gran campo de batalla
geoeconómico y también una operación de desgaste.
Rusia está desgastando a la OTAN, no sólo a Ucrania.


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

Mientras el B-21 vuela bien en la computadora,
el B-2 se desmilitariza en el suelo...
2.000 millones pa'la basura...


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

*⚡ ❗ Enfrentamiento armado entre unidades policiales de la república no reconocida*
_* y combatientes serbios en los alrededores de Zvecan.

Desde las 04:10 un tiroteo continuo. Medios albaneses escriben sobre ello.*_

*❗ Se registran escaramuzas locales ya dentro de los límites de los asentamientos.*

t.me/OstashkoNews/4...

Cada vez que Occidente quiere golpear a Rusia, lo hacen a Serbia.


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

Aparece en la Red el vídeo de la rendición de la tripulación del tanque ucraniano T-72 con escotillas soldadas


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> "Contra" la URSS vivíamos mejor. Sin URSS nunca habría existido el estado del bienestar en Europa.



Esa es una suposición que ya se comentó en este foro. No dije nada al respecto en su momento, pero es eso, una suposición. ¿Y como viviríamos si Rusia y Europa fuesen una y los anglosajones estuviesen relegados y fuera de nuestras fronteras? me gusta más esa suposición y es incompatible con la URSS.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Al final del día, lo mismo da que los rusos inicien una gran ofensiva,
> que si siguen como hasta ahora; acabarán reduciendo a nada a la OTAN
> 
> PD: Las secuencias tácticas, hasta el momento, pronto serán estratégicas.
> ...



Como en Siria, la táctica despacio, poco a poco…aprendieron de los afganos la forma de combatir….

Los chinos de Mao también la usaron en su momento…


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Yo les hubiese hecho lo mismo pero boca abajo y a la colau de paso tambien



Colau es una nanzi como tu subnormal, bueno si, y a ti también


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A los que los bombardearon, joder, estos son peores que Putiniano.



_¿Que esperaba?
El presidente está haciendo juegos malabares para que la “cosa” no se desquicie.
Su primera ministra Ana Brnabić fue educaba en el Imperio,_









Ana Brnabić - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _¿Que esperaba?
> El presidente está haciendo juegos malabares para que la “cosa” no se desquicie.
> Su primera ministra Ana Brnabić fue educaba en el Imperio,_
> 
> ...



no homo


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Ante la llegada del invierno


El otoño ha cobrado protagonismo en las últimas semanas para ralentizar las operaciones militares. El barro supone para los dos ejércitos en lucha, especialmente a sus vehículos pesados, un obstácu…




slavyangrad.es











Ante la llegada del invierno


12/12/2022


El otoño ha cobrado protagonismo en las últimas semanas para ralentizar las operaciones militares. El barro supone para los dos ejércitos en lucha, especialmente a sus vehículos pesados, un obstáculo quizá más incómodo que el frío, ese _general invierno_ al que tantas veces se refiere la prensa occidental. El argumento asume que será Rusia, y no Ucrania, quien más sufrirá los efectos de la temporada de frío, aunque la idea se utiliza sin más argumento que el discurso de debilidad militar rusa. Sin desviarse del camino marcado por la narrativa ucraniana, los medios y las autoridades occidentales han optado por una línea en la que prácticamente dan por hecha una victoria ucraniana sin necesidad de explicar la forma en la que Ucrania podría recuperar, no solo Donbass, donde la población ha demostrado con creces que lucharía contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sino especialmente Crimea.

En Crimea, a la demostrada voluntad de la población de no regresar a Ucrania, hay que sumar no solo la presencia militar rusa, sino la importancia política y estratégica de la península para Rusia y su población. Como pudo comprobarse en 2014, cuando ante la incredulidad e impotencia de Kiev, la península regresó bajo control ruso en unas semanas y sin que mediara batalla, la importancia de Crimea para Rusia trasciende de las autoridades y no es comparable a otras regiones ucranianas.

En septiembre pasado, ante las evidentes derrotas en el frente tras meses de estancamiento, Rusia anunció referendos de adhesión y reconoció como propias dos regiones ucranianas además de la RPD y la RPL. En caso de las Repúblicas de Donbass, que Rusia ya había reconocido como independientes el 22 de febrero de 2022, esos referendos parecieron redundantes. A lo largo de ocho años, la población había mostrado ya sobradamente su voluntad de adhesión a Rusia y había dado pasos progresivos en esa dirección, especialmente en términos económicos y legislativos. Las Repúblicas habían celebrado además, el 11 de mayo de 2014, un referendo en el que ya se mostró la decisión de buscar una adhesión a la Federación Rusa y, aunque en su momento no fuera reconocido por Moscú, no era necesaria una repetición para justificar la anexión.

Rusia, consciente ya de la necesidad de cubrir sus carencias de personal con una movilización parcial, precisaba de una decisión política para justificar ante su población unas medidas que le implicaban directamente. Eso hacía del referéndum en las zonas bajo control ruso de Jerson y Zaporozhie una necesidad objetiva para Moscú sin la que difícilmente habría podido presentar el decreto de movilización ante la población. Rusia no podía tampoco permitirse el lujo de anexionarse oficialmente la RPD y la RPL y dejar en el limbo al resto de territorios del sur de Ucrania bajo su control. Tras la retirada de Kiev y la huida de Járkov tras haber prometido a la población que “Rusia está aquí para quedarse”, un tratamiento desigual a los territorios del sur de Ucrania con respecto a Donbass era políticamente inviable.

La rapidez con la que se produjeron los referendos y la certeza de que una parte de esos territorios iban a perderse, en ocasiones de forma inminente, como ocurrió en Krasny Liman, ponía de manifiesto que, para Moscú, la importancia recaía en la decisión, no en las fronteras concretas que marcara un mapa que, sin duda, iba a cambiar con el tiempo. La inestabilidad en el frente hacía imposible pensar lo contrario. Y al fin y al cabo, las fronteras entre Rusia y Ucrania quedarán definidas según el resultado final de la guerra.

En el tiempo transcurrido entre ese momento y la actualidad, las autoridades políticas rusas, al margen del triunfalismo alejado de la realidad de los partes de guerra del Ministerio de Defensa durante meses, ha mostrado una actitud más realista. Tras el ataque con un camión bomba el puente de Crimea, que sufrió daños materiales que, en el caso de la carretera han sido reparados, pero que dañó también la imprescindible conexión ferroviaria, la Federación Rusa realizó cambios de personal. El nombramiento del general Surovikin trajo “decisiones difíciles” como el abandono la ciudad de Jersón. La decisión evitó una batalla similar a la de Mariupol, en la que Rusia podría haber perdido a una cantidad importante de sus mejores tropas, pero que supuso un golpe a la moral y al prestigio ruso y dio alas a la retórica de victoria de Ucrania.

La retirada de Jerson dejaba, en el sur, al río Dniéper como frontera temporal entre las partes y la cercanía a Crimea hacía inevitable el inicio de la ofensiva mediática ucraniana sobre la futura batalla por Crimea. Ahora, incluso los artículos occidentales que se muestran críticos con la posibilidad de iniciar prematuramente la batalla por Crimea, evitan plantearse incluso la posibilidad del rechazo de la población a Ucrania. “Los soldados ucranianos podrían ser tratados como liberadores, pero no serían universalmente bien recibidos por la población de Crimea”, escribía la semana pasada _Foreign Affairs_ en uno de esos artículos en los que la opinión de la población parece limitarse a ser la “consecuencia de la ocupación”. Pero pese a la retórica de victoria -Podolyak, por ejemplo, ha mencionado ya el futuro tribunal de Yalta para juzgar los crímenes de guerra rusos- y de batalla inminente, los avances ucranianos desde la retirada rusa de Jersón han sido inexistentes en este frente.

El ataque, posiblemente con el uso de HIMARS, contra objetivos civiles en Melitopol parece anticipar la reactivación de esta zona del frente. Esa dirección, desde el sur de la ciudad de Zaporozhie, ya en la orilla oriental del Dniéper, hacia Melitopol, que ejerce de capital de la región, es desde hace meses la ofensiva más previsible. En caso de haber contado con esa superioridad tan manifiesta de la que hace gala Ucrania, ese habría sido el golpe definitivo que habría intentado Kiev para cortar en dos el territorio bajo control ruso. Sin embargo, las circunstancias, entre las que se encuentra la mejor organización de las tropas rusas en el sur, los condicionantes climáticos y también las dificultades que para ambos bandos supone el extensísimo frente, han provocado una cierta estabilización militar en este tiempo.

Aunque los ataques han persistido, especialmente en la zona de Kremennaya y Svatovo, en Lugansk, los cambios en el frente en las últimas semanas de otoño han sido escasos. Sin embargo, a juzgar por las declaraciones de las autoridades rusas, especialmente las palabras del presidente Vladimir Putin, Rusia ha comprendido ya que la guerra será más dura y más larga de lo inicialmente previsto. Moscú sabe también que la guerra no se limita a la línea del frente ni al territorio de Ucrania. Los ataques ucranianos en varios aeródromos o bases de la aviación rusa en territorio ruso alejado de la frontera recuerdan que el peligro no se limita a la zona de combate.

Es así para Rusia en los territorios de la frontera rusoucraniana como Belgorod, donde es la población civil la que sufre los ataques, y es así para la totalidad de la población ucraniana, que está sufriendo gravísimas carencias con cortes de luz y agua a causa de los ataques con misiles rusos. Para Rusia, el peligro se ha extendido a las instalaciones militares tanto cercanas como alejadas del frente. Los éxitos del escudo aéreo ruso en la península de Crimea, especialmente en comparación con la facilidad con la que Ucrania atacó las bases de la retaguardia, no solo denotan la eficiencia de los sistemas antiaéreos rusos, sino la preparación para defender Crimea.

La península de Crimea es la línea roja más clara que existe actualmente para Rusia en el conflicto ucraniano. Dentro de la lógica occidental de apreciar una voluntad rusa de utilizar armas nucleares en Ucrania, un peligro real en Crimea sería un escenario posible. Para ello habría que estirar y retorcer el concepto del peligro existencial para el Estado previsto como una de las justificaciones para el uso de armas nucleares. Sin embargo, las recientes palabras de Vladimir Putin, que recordó que Rusia no tiene una doctrina de “ataque preventivo” que sí tiene Estados Unidos, insisten en que, frente al alarmismo interesado de la prensa y las autoridades occidentales, que han usado esa alerta para justificar más guerra y menos negociaciones, Moscú no tiene entre sus intenciones un ataque nuclear.

Las palabras del presidente ruso, que no pueden considerarse una sorpresa teniendo en cuenta que Rusia ha tratado de evitar destruir, por ejemplo, los puentes sobre el Dniéper, lo que deja abiertas opciones de escalada que serían utilizadas antes de plantear seriamente la posibilidad de un ataque nuclear, han sido suficientes para provocar una reacción. Coincidiendo con esa intervención, en la que Vladimir Putin públicamente negó la posibilidad de una escalada nuclear por parte de Rusia -aunque no la guerra nuclear y remarcó que Rusia responderá en caso de ser atacada-, _The Times_ publicaba una noticia sobre los planes de Estados Unidos para Ucrania. Washington habría levantado el veto al uso de drones para atacar el territorio ruso, incluida, por supuesto, Crimea, una opción que una parte de la administración, fundamentalmente del sector militar, había rechazado abiertamente. No es casualidad que ese “permiso” se produzca tras los ataques ucranianos contra las bases rusas, cuyo objetivo principal era precisamente mostrar la capacidad de ataque en la retaguardia rusa para obtener de sus socios armamento más potente con el que poder infligir daños más serios. La forma en la que Ucrania está dispuesta a atacar abiertamente zonas civiles en regiones en las que no espera el favor de la población -como ocurre en Donetsk- implica que el peligro podría no limitarse a los objetivos militares.

El desarrollo de los acontecimientos presagia un invierno catastrófico para la población civil ucraniana, sometida a todo tipo de penurias y con cortes regulares del suministro de luz y agua. Se unirán así al sufrimiento la población de Donbass, que vivirá su noveno inverno en condiciones de precariedad extrema. En el caso de Donetsk, lo hará en su momento más peligroso. A lo largo de la última semana, las tropas ucranianas han atacado a diario la ciudad, incendiando zonas residenciales con disparos de proyectiles notoriamente imprecisos como los viejos Grad. Actualmente, no hay calle ni hora alguna en la capital de Donbass que pueda considerarse completamente segura.

Ayer, tanto el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia como el comandante del batallón Vostok -que se otorga a sí mismo mayor libertad que otros comandantes- anunciaban acciones ofensivas rusas. Alexander Jodakovsky, más optimista que con su anuncio de ofensiva sobre Pavlovka hace unas semanas, anunciaba el inicio de un ataque en esa misma zona. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, por su parte, confirmaba lo que fuentes occidentales habían constatado ya en los últimos días: ciertos avances rusos en la zona de Krasny Liman. Esos ataques pueden tener un afán ofensivo o ser simplemente una acción preventiva de un ataque ucraniano contra Svatovo o Kremennaya. La lucha continúa también en Artyomovsk, donde Rusia sigue, tras meses de batalla, tratando de destruir a las tropas ucranianas desde el sur de la ciudad, a estas alturas completamente destruida.

Sea cual sea el resultado a corto plazo de los ataques en Donbass o cuáles sean los planes de Ucrania para posibles ataques -sean una ofensiva terrestre o un tratamiento similar al que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dan ahora mismo a Donetsk- sobre Melitopol, las circunstancias presagian, ante la llegada del invierno, una temporada más cercana a la lucha de meses anteriores que un periodo de pausa operativa o intento de congelar el conflicto.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _¿Que esperaba?
> El presidente está haciendo juegos malabares para que la “cosa” no se desquicie.
> Su primera ministra Ana Brnabić fue educaba en el Imperio,_
> 
> ...



Y es bollera reconocida y confesa…que podía salir mal…


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
de los días 10 y 11 de diciembre de 2022*

República de Crimea:

▪ Los drones kamikazes ucranianos intentaron ataques contra Simferópol, pero las defensas aéreas rusas derribaron todos los objetivos en el camino.

La dirección de Starobel:

▪ En el tramo Kupyansko-Svatovsky, unidades de la 14ª ombra de las AFU y del 32º batallón de la defensa tero intentaron tomar por asalto la 1ª línea Sinjkovka-Liman, pero fracasaron.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas interceptaron un DRG ucraniano cerca de Dachnoye, la mayor parte del grupo fue destruida y el resto huyó hacia el bosque.

▪ En el sector de Limansky prosiguen los combates al oeste de Ploshchanka, donde anteriormente las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lograron tomar varios bastiones enemigos. Las AFU intentan sin éxito recuperar las posiciones perdidas.

Continúan los combates en la zona gris de la línea Krasnopopovka-Makiivka.

▪ En el sector de Lisichansk, las tropas rusas ocuparon un puesto de observación en las proximidades de Belogorovka.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Las AFU lanzaron ataques con cohetes y artillería de cañón contra Svatovo y Stakhanov: la infraestructura civil resultó dañada.

Donets dirección :

▪ Continúan los enfrentamientos en el centro de Marinka, donde las tropas rusas intentan superar las defensas enemigas en la céntrica calle Druzhba.

▪ En el sector de Avdiivka, unidades del DNR NM combaten en las proximidades de Pervomayskoye y Vodyane.

▪ En el sector de Ugledar, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas iniciaron una ofensiva cerca de Bolshaya Novoselka, tratando de tomar posiciones ventajosas.

▪ El enemigo continúa bombardeando intensamente la aglomeración de Donetsk: los ataques contra el centro de Donetsk y otros asentamientos causaron la muerte de civiles.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Melitopol con MLRS HIMARS. Los proyectiles alcanzaron la base Hunter's Rest, matando a civiles. A pesar del ataque masivo, no fue alcanzada ni una sola instalación militar: no hubo víctimas entre el personal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra objetivos en Yulievka, Orekhove, Gulyaipol, Olgovskoye y Nikopol, mientras que el enemigo bombardeó Energodar.

Dirección Kherson

▪ Fuerzas rusas atacan posiciones de las AFU en la fábrica de algodón de Kherson, en Kherson. Además, fueron alcanzados objetivos en Dudchany, Berislav, Zymevka y Dniprovske.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron un DRG enemigo en la isla Bolshoi Potyomkinsky, en la desembocadura del río Dnepr. Al menos 3 combatientes de las AFU murieron y sus cuerpos cayeron al río.

Odessa región

▪ En la noche del viernes al sábado, las tropas rusas utilizaron un UAV kamikaze Geran-2 contra la subestación eléctrica de Novovodesskaya.

En Odessa, el ataque provocó una pérdida casi total del suministro eléctrico y problemas en el funcionamiento de las estaciones de bombeo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## millie34u (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 11 al 12 de diciembre de 2022

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra concentraciones enemigas en Strelechya, Staritsa, Ogurtsovo y Ohrimivka.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las unidades rusas atacaron las acumulaciones de personal y equipo de las AFU en Krakhmalne, Berestove, Nevskyy y Stelmakhivka.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo durante la noche ataques contra instalaciones enemigas en Kramatorsk y Konstantynivka, con problemas de suministro eléctrico en las zonas pobladas.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), fuerzas de misiles y artillería rusas alcanzaron posiciones ucranianas en Bajmut, Soledar, Druzhba y Verkhnekamenskoye.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon Svatove: al parecer, un dormitorio fue alcanzado, con civiles heridos.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka y las afueras occidentales de Marinka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales de Horlivka con artillería de cañón.

▪ En la dirección Yuzhno-Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Novoukrainka, Prechistivka y Ugledar.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Hulaypil, Dorozhnyanka, Malye Shcherbaki y Malynivka.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó emplazamientos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Nikopol y Marganets.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Chornobayivka, Chervony Mayak, Lviv y Kherson.

Durante la noche, formaciones ucranianas bombardearon infraestructuras civiles en la localidad de Hola Prystan.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## millie34u (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso ataca posiciones cerca de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka e inflige fuego a las AFU cerca de Kremenna y Svatove - noticia principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:
▪Continúa la ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas en Artemivsk y Avdeevka. Durante el día, se llevaron a cabo ataques contra posiciones de las AFU cerca de 13 asentamientos.
▪En las direcciones de Kupyan y Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques con fuego contra posiciones enemigas cerca de Kyslovka, Kotlyarovka, Tabayevka y Berestovoye en la región de Kharkiv, Stelmakhovka, Novoselovskoye y Makiivka en la RNL.
▪En dirección a Zaporizhzhya, las tropas rusas alcanzaron a militantes ucranianos cerca de nueve localidades.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas prosiguen los ataques aéreos y de artillería contra los efectivos acumulados y las fortificaciones del enemigo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Los "activistas" cantan el himno ucraniano en las iglesias ucranianas en lugar de oraciones

En medio de una nueva oleada de persecuciones contra el Patriarcado de Moscú de la COU, los creyentes ortodoxos de habla ucraniana gritan el conocido "¡Maleta, estación de tren, Rusia!". Entre otras cosas, estos gritos han llevado a Ucrania a la pérdida de Crimea, a la guerra civil y a la situación actual.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Nuestras tropas avanzan a lo largo de toda la línea del frente en la República Popular de Donetsk - jefe de la república

▪ Duele al volar en Makiivka, Yasynuvata, Horlivka. El enemigo está bombardeando el centro de Donetsk deliberadamente, tratando de crear el pánico, de quebrar el espíritu, dijo D. Pushilin.
▪ Nuestras tropas están intensificando los combates de contrabatería, pero el enemigo en la zona de Netailovo, Tonenkoye utiliza las canteras: se alejan, devuelven el fuego y se mueven rápidamente. Hay puntos de tiro alcanzados, pero es necesario destruirlos todos y hacer retroceder al enemigo lo antes posible, que es en lo que se concentran ahora nuestras unidades.
▪ Pasó por varios refugios antiaéreos: hay margen de mejora, no todas las entradas están abiertas ni los refugios antiaéreos están tripulados. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

El Servicio Federal de Seguridad ruso en Daguestán está investigando las circunstancias de la muerte de un hombre no identificado. Su cadáver fue hallado cerca de las vías del tren en el pueblo de Achi-Su, en el distrito de Karabudakhkent, con signos de haber explotado una mina. Según informes preliminares, la víctima pretendía utilizar un artefacto explosivo improvisado para dañar la infraestructura de transporte, pero por razones desconocidas el artefacto explosivo estalló antes del momento previsto. El incidente fue calificado de acto terrorista.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Rusada del día nivel dios.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

El sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano es incapaz de derribar misiles balísticos iraníes, Iskanders o misiles S-300 - mando de la fuerza aérea de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania
Yuriy Ignat, portavoz del Mando Aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, declaró durante un maratón televisivo que los sistemas de defensa antiaérea existentes en Ucrania no eran capaces de derribar los misiles utilizados por Rusia.
Añadió que "a día de hoy, la balística no está disponible para ser derribada por los sistemas de defensa antiaérea que tenemos en servicio. Por lo tanto, el método más eficaz para destruir estos misiles es en el lanzamiento, donde se encuentran".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Mastiffs británicos dañados y abandonados cerca de Vodyane. Estas son las consecuencias de uno de los recientes contraataques de las AFU contra las posiciones del batallón Sparta cerca de Vodyane, donde las AFU perdieron varios vehículos blindados, incluidos 3 Mastiffs.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

En el extenso frente antiimperial , la resistencia multipolar avanza poco a poco...
Objetivo: el dólar. Presidente Xi Jinping:China trabajará para comprar petróleo 
y gas en yuanes, medida que debilitará el dominio del dólar en el comercio mundial.

https://malaysia.news.yahoo.com/saudi-arabia-gathers-..


----------



## El Veraz (12 Dic 2022)

Mientras, pues mas malas noticias para los rusonazis genocidas:


----------



## Impresionante (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (12 Dic 2022)

El gran avance rusonazi por parte del glorioso segundo mejor ejercito en Ucrania. Se estan tomando muy en serio tomar un erial que no sirve para nada a costa de un gran desgaste propio. Pero bueno, son rusonazis, no dan para mas y hacen cosas nazis:


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

Al amo si que se lo agradece una y otra vez sin lanzar críticas y menosprecios como hace sobre Europa y sus "líderes" semana tras semana. Pero claro, para Zelenski su amo es EEUU y Europa solo está para obedecer sus órdenes en cuanto las dicte.

*Zelenski agradece la ayuda de EEUU "sin precedentes"*


*"Agradecí la ayuda financiera y de defensa sin precedentes que EEUU proporciona a Ucrania"*, dijo Zelenski, según su aplicación oficial de mensajería Telegram. "Esto no sólo contribuye al éxito en el campo de batalla, sino que también apoya la estabilidad de la economía ucraniana", informa Reuters.

"También apreciamos la ayuda que EEUU está proporcionando para restaurar el sistema energético de Ucrania".


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

El grupo de los que decide, el resto solo están para obedecer y pagar la cuenta cuando se les diga, lo que necesiten sus ciudadanos y si llegan a fin de mes este invierno no importa....ni a sus propios "líderes"

*Los líderes del G7 se reúnen para acordar nuevas sanciones contra Rusia y 2.000 millones más para armas a Ucrania *
Las grandes economías del G7 ―Canadá, Estados Unidos, Japón, Francia, Alemania, Italia y el Reino Unido― se reunirán este lunes de forma virtual para tratar de acordar nuevas sanciones contra Rusia e Irán y 2.000 millones de euros adicionales para la entrega de armas a Ucrania.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

Y los políticos Españoles ya no saben que hacer o decir para tener su minuto de protagonismo. Se ve que consideran que España no tiene suficientes problemas que buscan ganarse como enemigo también a Irán....porque que nos importará a los Españoles que se sancione duramente o no a Irán porque EEUU quiera hacerlo.

*ESPAÑA ESPERA UNA RESPUESTA "FUERTE" CONTRA IRÁN.* El ministro de Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, dijo este lunes que espera una "posición fuerte y común" de los países de la Unión Europea frente a Irán, país contra el que los socios prevén aprobar este lunes nuevas sanciones por la represión contra los manifestantes y por su apoyo a Moscú en la guerra contra Ucrania.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

Raro, raro.....lo del accidente comienza a dejar de ser creible a falta de saber que ha pasado (será o no será en este caso, pero hay otros casos en que ya si ha sido) Que tiempos aquellos en que lanzar un misil cerca de un centro comercial vacio (que no dentro de un centro comercial) era algo criticable durante semanas....sin embargo poner bombas dentro de uno o de un hotel donde puede que si haya gente, deja de ser criticable si lo hace el otro bando. Se está volviendo una peligrosa costumbre lo de las bombas en hoteles, centros comerciales, coches bomba contra civiles....

*Sale en llamas un nuevo centro comercial cerca de Moscú*


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Hay por ahí una afoto de un ukro de trinchera con un atillo de roedores de diverso porte en la mano.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

Primero fueron los partidos políticos que le hacían sombra, que pasaron a ser tildados de pro Rusos, luego incluso personas de su máxima confianza cuando dejaron de serle útiles pasando a tildarlas de traidores, ahora la iglesia....Pero no es comportamiento de dictador (como lo llamaba la prensa antes del conflicto) y los nazis en Ucrania no existen....ni aunque los lleve a un parlamento como ejemplo de lo que es un buen Ucraniano.

*El Gobierno de Zelenski impone castigos a clérigos afines a Putin*
Los principales altos cargos de seguridad de Ucrania han pedido medidas punitivas contra siete clérigos de alto rango de la Iglesia ortodoxa, dijo el domingo el presidente Volodímyr Zelenski


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Rusada del día nivel dios.



Es terrorífico lo que se puede llegar a hacer con los drones.


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Parece que los ukras van a ganar la guerra, a base de quemar centros comerciales al enemigo.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

Que ningún ciudadano se preocupe.....que sus políticos tendrán para caviar estas navidades y ellos podrán pagar la calefacción las 24 horas y no sufrirán el menor recorte de electricidad. Es curioso, las centrales nucleares eran algo horrible a erradicar y ahora todos los paises (bueno, España no) a construir otras nuevas o a alargar la vida útil de las existentes (con el riesgo que eso supone)


*Riesgo de apagones en Finlandia durante el invierno*. Finlandia ha suspendido sus importaciones de electricidad desde Rusia, y esperaba poner en marcha una nueva central nuclear. Sin embargo, la compañía Teollisuuden Voima (TVO) ha anunciado otro retraso en el comienzo de la producción del reactor Olkiluoto 3, con una capacidad igual al 14 % del total del consumo eléctrico finlandés.
"El riesgo de tener falta de suministro en un frío día invernal se ha incremantado", ha advertido en un comunicado el operador de la red del país, Fingrid.


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es terrorífico lo que se puede llegar a hacer con los drones.



Se abre un catálogo inmenso de posibilidades.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

Hace algo más de una semana, se comentó que era posible que llegase a la península una baja presión tremenda acompañada de un ola de frío sin precedentes. La fecha sería el 16 del presente. Bien, no sé si hará tanto frío, y dudo que la presión baje tanto, pero el vórtice de baja presión sí llegará ese día sobre nosotros. Se puede observar la posición actual aquí:









earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions


See current wind, weather, ocean, and pollution conditions, as forecast by supercomputers, on an interactive animated map. Updated every three hours.




earth.nullschool.net





Y la del día 16 en este otro enlace:









earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions


See current wind, weather, ocean, and pollution conditions, as forecast by supercomputers, on an interactive animated map. Updated every three hours.




earth.nullschool.net


----------



## MiguelLacano (12 Dic 2022)

EE.UU. entregará a Ucrania pequeñas bombas inteligentes para arrasar la retaguardia rusa


El Pentágono estudia planes para reponer el arsenal ucraniano frente a los ocupantes rusos




www.eldebate.com





No se crean la gelipoyez esa de que "Occidente se está quedando sin munición porque se la están enviando a Ucrania...", hay munición para 100 años de guerra y las fábricas están muy felices, como si les hubiera tocado el gordo de Navidad.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Hace algo más de una semana, se comentó que era posible que llegase a la península una baja presión tremenda acompañada de un ola de frío sin precedentes. La fecha sería el 16 del presente. Bien, no sé si hará tanto frío, y dudo que la presión baje tanto, pero el vórtice de baja presión sí llegará ese día sobre nosotros. Se puede observar la posición actual aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Off-topic caribeño*

Es curioso que la mejor época para ir al Caribe en velero sea a mediados de Diciembre, principios de Enero si ves los vientos siempre soplan de las Canaria hacia el Caribe y es cuando se acostumbra a realizar esta ruta.


----------



## terro6666 (12 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Colau es una nanzi como tu subnormal, bueno si, y a ti también



Colau nazi?? Que te has tomado este fin de semana? Lefa en mal estado?


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Colau nazi?? Que te has tomado este fin de semana? Lefa en mal estado?



Nazi como tú, la izquierda real murio tras Stalin y en la caida del muro de berlin subnormal, la izquierda que tú crees que es no son izquierda, son progrenazis


----------



## Centinela (12 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> calla rata miserable, ucrania entrará entera en la UE y los polacos podran pasearse como señores por crimea con todos los derechos de miembros de la UE
> Eso son anexiones NAFO y no operaciones sunormal del imperio del enano borracho aniquilando nacionalidades a golpe de vozka y fosforo vlanco




Antes de empezar a excretar por la boca, apreden a escribir por favor. Está bien que 3 de cada 2 palabras que dices sean insultos, pero al menos, escribe bien. Si no la gente pensará que eres un analfabeto funcional.


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Jozepe again.

Se le está poniendo cara de camarlengo de Palpatine.


----------



## niraj (12 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esa es una suposición que ya se comentó en este foro. No dije nada al respecto en su momento, pero es eso, una suposición. ¿Y como viviríamos si Rusia y Europa fuesen una y los anglosajones estuviesen relegados y fuera de nuestras fronteras? me gusta más esa suposición y es incompatible con la URSS.



Esa suposición no solo es incompatible con la URSS, también es incompatible con Rusia, no creo que ningún ruso esté dispuesto a volver a repetir la decada de los 90

Y por cierto, *Rusia y media Europa YA son una*, y la otra media.... para que iba Rusia a querer unirse a la "mediaEuropa" del Borrell vestido de militar, de la Von der Leyen robando sus reservas, del Walesa diciendo que no puede haber más de 50 millones de rusos, del Papa y su desprecio a los rusos asiáticos, de la Merkel y sus "acuerdos de Minsk" para poder preparar la guerra de Ucrania, de la Eurovisión de las banderas de la "Ucrania nacionalista", etc, etc?

Ayer mismo:








КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me




_Un general francés retirado con un apellido típicamente francés, Michel Yakovleff, instó a Ucrania a bombardear los desfiles en Rusia el día de la Victoria el 9 de mayo. Creo que el siguiente paso será invitarle a celebrar los cumpleaños de Hitler. ¿Por qué parar?
Probablemente se sorprendería mucho si alguien en Rusia propusiera bombardear el desfile militar francés el 14 de julio_


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Impactos en Kherson.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Centinela (12 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No era vinculante, y dos veces ganó el PSOE las elecciones y gente no protesto, ya ves tú lo que importaba estar en la OTAN o no



El PSOE siempre engañando y mintiendo al pueblo español. Veo que son 140 años de traición.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Demi Grante (12 Dic 2022)

He visto publicaciones de que Ucrania ha volado algunos puentes a la retaguardia en Bakhmut. No le veo mucho sentido que sea porque se planteen evacuar la ciudad ya que en el caso hipotético de que Rusia entre a saco en Bakhmut avanzarán despacio dando tiempo a los defensores a replegarse con relativa tranquilidad, como ha sucedido en cualquier ciudad que ha tomado Rusia hasta la fecha. Además de que en el muy improbable caso de rápido avance ruso hay muchísima artillería pesada y misiles de precisión capaces de reventar los puentes.

En especial lo digo por la carretera que sale de Bakhmut en dirección a Sloviansk y Siversk, que es una vía totalmente dominada por el bando ucraniano. ¿Alguien tiene alguna explicación razonada de esto?






El Veraz dijo:


> Mientras, pues mas malas noticias para los rusonazis genocidas:




¿A estas alturas alguien le da credibilidad a esta fuente?


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Veo facil que hagan ciertas cosas, ¿ porque no las hacen ? Creo que es por temas politicos, yo decia cosas similares con los acuerdos de Minsk y hasta me intentaron putear la cuenta porque era un bot de la OTAN y tal.
> 
> Nada impide a Rusia arrasar salvo ellos mismos, bueno salvo su gobierno. Hay cientos de cosas que no han hecho y que podrian hacer. Lo de tirar los puentes no es complicado si se ponen a ello. De hecho los ucranianos iban a expulsarles debido a sus ofensivas....y en cuanto han metido 4 gatos ( ni el 20% de los movilizados esta luchando ) no solo dejaron de perder, es que han recuperado terreno.
> 
> Soy optimista porque veo que los Ucranianos rebañan todo y lo lanzan y los rusos atacan o se defienden con lo minimo. Y en cuanto a blancos siguen vetando mucho importantisimos. Lo mismo me equivoco pero por ejemplo cuando se retiraron de Jerson no tuvieron bajas, eso no pasa si te expulsan a hostias...pasa si preparas una salida por otras causas.



"_Lo de tirar los puentes no es complicado si se ponen a ello"_

De la censurada e innacesible prensa rusa. ( K. Pravda hoy).

Esto es un simple ejemplo. Si uno se lee la prensa de todos los bandos te haces una composición cojonuda de la situación sin acudir a teorías de la conspiración infantiles, como se hace en este foro de forma constante y a lo que os habéis abonado la mayoría. (ej que no quieren tirar los puentes.....). En boca de gente madurita es ridículo hasta hacer llorar, pero en eso se ha convertido Burbuja. Y eso en cualquier asunto que se trate.









Что будет, когда все 300 тысяч мобилизованных поступят в войска: Дан важный ответ о спецоперации на Украине


Военный историк Юрий Кнутов описал, как истощают ВСУ удары по энергообъектам Украины




www.kp.ru





"
*La gente pregunta constantemente por qué no atacamos puentes en las profundidades de Ucrania.*

- Para destruir el puente, debes golpear el soporte. Es bastante difícil. En la región de Odessa, lograron derribar un puente en el camino desde Rumania, pero luego el apoyo fue alcanzado por un misil de crucero solo por quinta vez. Se puede lograr un cien por ciento de éxito si el dron ilumina el objetivo con un láser. Pero no llegará a las profundidades del territorio ucraniano. Y enviar fuerzas especiales y colocar explosivos es una muerte segura





"


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Manu Gómez


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Dic 2022)

Bakhmut, Wagner retirándose después de ser castigados por tropas de asalto ucranianas.



Spoiler: Wagner retirándose de BAKHMUT


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Dic 2022)

Alguien sabe algo del puente de Kerch?
No debía estar reparado hace meses?
La última noticia que tengo es que el cruce no se permitía a vehículos de más de 1,5 TM.


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

*Estadísticas contra las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: deserción masiva y suicidios*
_*
En el día de las Fuerzas Terrestres de Ucrania, expertos extranjeros decidieron hacer un recuento 
de su fuerza de combate. Según los expertos, se trata de 198.000 personas.

Los expertos no hablaron de lo principal. Contrariamente a los vídeos bravucones sobre la más
alta moral de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la situación allí es completamente opuesta.

Sólo en el período de junio a agosto se suicidaron más de 120 oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas
de Ucrania. Además, un número significativo de suicidios se produce entre el personal militar 
ordinario, la mayoría de los cuales no tenía experiencia previa en el servicio militar.

La falta de experiencia también lleva a que los militares se nieguen a cumplir las órdenes
de los mandos y no estén dispuestos a someterse a un nuevo servicio militar.

Durante el periodo de julio a agosto, se revelaron 4.275 casos de deserción y negativa a cumplir 
las órdenes del mando en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
*_
*Estas cifras muestran claramente la situación que se está desarrollando en las Fuerzas Armada
de Ucrania. Y estos son sólo los datos del verano, en la actualidad la situación allí es aún más catastrófica.*

@nevolf


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Pero muchos ucranianos, embobados por los cantos de sirena que llegaban desde Bruselas, no han querido ver la realidad, se han dejado seducir mientras iban hacia las rocas. Han pecado de ingenuos, ignorando una regla de oro como es no llevarte mal con tu vecino. Otros que se creyeron lo de las cucharas y tenedores de oro, como en la Grecia de los 80. Que la UE y la OTAN proveerán, que esa prosperidad tan cacareada terminará por llegar. De momento lo que han hecho es empujar a Ucrania a un conflicto con Rusia, si con eso no abren los ojos no sé con qué lo van a hacer.



Rusia le quita a Ucrania Crimea y apoya a los movimientos separatistas del este del país, pero es Ucrania la que se lleva mal con el vecino. Algún día tendréis que explicarnos exactamente en que momento los ucranianos atacaron a los rusos. Y no: la gente de Crimea y del este de Ucrania que se sienten rusos no son rusos, así que los problemas que tengan unos ucranianos con otros no valen como explicación para presentar a Ucrania como un país que ha empezado un conflicto to Rusia.


----------



## EGO (12 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo del puente de Kerch?
> No debía estar reparado hace meses?
> La última noticia que tengo es que el cruce no se permitía a vehículos de más de 1,5 TM.



Hasta verano no se reabrira a trafico pesado.Se colgo aqui de fuentes rusas.

El otro carril tambien quedo dañado y solo dejaran pasar ligeros hasta que reconstruyan el otro lado.







De todas maneras en cuanto vayan a reabrirlo lo volveran a tirar los ucranianos abajo,como el mito de Sisifo.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*España espera una respuesta "fuerte y común" de la UE ante Irán por su apoyo a Moscú.*
El ministro de Exteriores español, José Manuel Albares, dijo este lunes que espera *una "posición fuerte y común" de los países de la Unión Europea frente a Irán*, país contra el que hoy prevén aprobar nuevas sanciones por la represión contra los manifestantes y por su *apoyo a Moscú en la guerra contra Ucrania*, informa Efe.

Este mismo lunes, *Irán impuso sanciones contra 10 personas y cinco entidades europeas*, además de contra individuos y compañías del Reino Unido, por su apoyo al terrorismo, la promoción de la violencia y la violación de los derechos humanos del pueblo iraní.

Las sanciones de Irán son una respuesta a las numerosas *medidas restrictivas impuestas tanto por la UE y el Reino Unido a Irán *por la represión de las protestas por la muerte de Amini y por *la venta de drones a Rusia, que Moscú usa en la guerra en Ucrania.*

"Irán sigue diciendo que no han entregado drones a Rusia tras el inicio de la guerra (en Ucrania), y que no planean enviar misiles a Rusia. Veremos", dijo el alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell, que confió este lunes en que el noveno paquete de sanciones contra Rusia por la invasión de Ucrania, que incluye medidas contra drones de ataque, reciba pronto luz verde.* Irán admite por primera vez haber entregado drones a Rusia antes la guerra en Ucrania*


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Y Sarajevo, que tenia un 40% de serbios y hoy tiene un 4%



a ver si hay alguien en sala que en una conversación sepa diferenciar a un bosnio de un croata y a ambos de un serbio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

Artiomovsk. Nuestras fuerzas cada vez realizan más combates urbanos . Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tratando de contener la embestida de los escuadrones de asalto de Wagner volaron el puente ferroviario en la parte norte de la ciudad.
La estructura destruida se derrumbó sobre la carretera, bloqueando el camino a Slavyansk y convirtiéndose en una especie de barricada.

Mientras tanto, nuestros "Músicos" aparecieron en Podgorny. Hay combates.

@epoddubny


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*Esta tarde cumbre telemática del G-7 sobre Ucrania.*
Los países miembros del G-7 realizarán este lunes una cumbre a distancia dedicada a la invasión rusa de Ucrania y sus consecuencias, anunció el lunes el gobierno alemán.

Los dirigentes de los siete países -Estados Unidos, Alemania, Francia, Italia, Reino Unido, Canadá y Japón- llevarán a cabo el encuentro telemático este lunes* por la tarde.* Y el jefe del gobierno alemán, Olaf Scholz, que preside este año el grupo de las economías más avanzadas, dará una rueda de prensa a las 16.30 horas GMT.

El domingo, el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, habló con su homólogo estadounidense, Joe Biden, y su par francés, Emmanuel Macron, para preparar este encuentro, así como una *conferencia de apoyo a Ucrania organizada el martes en París.*

Según la presidencia francesa, jefes de Estado, jefes de gobierno y ministros de 47 países, e incluso el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, participarán en esta reunión de apoyo.

Ambas cumbres tienen lugar en un contexto en que las *fuerzas rusas están atacando las infraestructuras energéticas de Ucrania*, que están dejando a oscuras y sin calefacción a millones de personas en pleno invierno.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

❗Casi 60.000 tumbas recientes de soldados ucranianos encontradas en Ucrania.

Según "Come and See", hay alrededor de 60.000 tumbas recientes de soldados ucranianos en Ucrania.

“Casi 60.000 tumbas nuevas. Y estos son solo los muertos cuya identidad se ha podido comprobar”, dijo una fuente al canal.

Según ellos, el número total de bajas (muertos y heridos) puede acercarse a las 150.000 personas.

Actualmente las principales pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se dan en Bakhmut.

@smotri_z


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

El jefe interino de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, proclamó el control del 70% del territorio de Maryinka.
La lucha continúa por el centro de la ciudad.

Pushilin también habló sobre la situación del bombardeo en Donetsk.

[...] "Nuestras tropas están intensificando la lucha contrabatería, pero el enemigo en el área de Netaylovo y Tonenkoe usa canteras: se van, disparan y se mueven rápidamente. Hay puntos de tiro ya destruidos, pero es necesario eliminarlos a todos y hacer retroceder al enemigo lo antes posible, que es ahora en lo que nuestras unidades están centradas".

@epoddubny


----------



## Rudi Rocker (12 Dic 2022)

*La educación perfecta*


Ronald fue uno de los tantos veteranos de guerra que conocí, desde Vietnam hasta Afganistán. Algunos de ellos se convirtieron en militantes contra las guerras de los ricos; otros trataron de justificar la pérdida de una pierna o de una vida antes del suicidio.

Por alguna razón, la discusión sobre el golpe de Estado de 1976 en Argentina había derivado a la educación familiar. Ronald (su nombre era otro) levantó una mano y expuso su teoría de la educación de los hijos y el impacto en el destino de una sociedad y de una nación. Ese mito popular de “la familia es la base de la sociedad”. 

Tenía 22 años. No tenía hijos, dijo, pero había sido educado por dos padres que nunca le habían dado un chancletazo, ni cuando él le había gritado a su padre el clásico “_n’gger motherfucker_” (traducción literal: “negro violador de tu madre”). En castellano no existe una ofensa tan obscena.

Sus padres ni siquiera le habían levantado la voz para corregirlo. Habían apelado al modelo clásico de psicología Disney, tratando de comprender su frustración. En su casa, todo se discutía de forma democrática.

―Pero una familia no es una democracia―observé.

―La mía sí. No todas las familias son iguales…

―Cierto. Tampoco todos los hijos ni todos los padres son iguales…

Por entonces, Ronald era muy joven; no tenía hijos, lo cual no lo inhabilitaba para opinar sobre cómo educar a un hijo. Pero sí para moralizar. En realidad, todos estamos inhabilitados para moralizar, sobre todo en asuntos que ignoramos tanto, como lo es la vida privada de nuestros vecinos.

―Mis padres ―cortó Ronald, con la fe de los convencidos― siempre estuvieron en contra de toda forma de violencia en la educación…

En este momento, se detuvo dos segundos y otro estudiante aprovechó para apoyar con más ejemplos personales a su compañero. Creo que alguien mencionó a la Madre Teresa, quien no había tenido hijos pero igual había sido madre. Una madre terrible, habría que agregar, como Santa Teresa unos siglos antes. Como algunos curas célibes, pero no abstemios, a quienes todos llaman _padre_ mientras dan consejos matrimoniales y clases de educación sexual.

No recuerdo qué dijo la estudiante sobre sus padres en Nebraska, porque me quedé pensando en Ronald. El joven sufría de trastorno post traumático. El día que pasé la película _Missing_ (sobre el golpe de Estado en Chile, con Jack Lemmon) salió del auditorio corriendo. Luego me dijo que por su condición no podía presenciar escenas violentas porque él mismo perdía el control y se ponía violento.

Yo conocía a Ronald bastante bien porque había estado muchas veces en mi oficina y muchas veces habíamos terminado hablando de su experiencia en Irak. Lo habían enviado a esa guerra justificada con mentiras, como casi todas, de donde volvió con ese trauma o trastorno que parecía no tener cura. Los jóvenes sobrevivientes de esa y otras guerras que conocí (algunos muertos en vida) creían saber de qué se trataba todo, aunque solían ocupar sus días disparando al enemigo, hasta agotarse, o cargando el cuerpo de algún compañero caído. Algunos pocos entendieron que, en realidad, como decía Mohamed Alí, habían ido al otro lado del mundo a matar y a morir por los poemas de siempre: Dios, la patria, la libertad, la democracia y la seguridad nacional. Los otros, lo último que querían escuchar era que habían sido apenas peones de un viejo ajedrez.

Ronald fue uno de los tantos veteranos de guerra que conocí, desde Vietnam hasta Afganistán. Algunos de ellos se convirtieron en militantes contra las guerras de los ricos; otros trataron de justificar la pérdida de una pierna o de una vida antes del suicidio. Miles de ellos (16.000) se suicidan cada año en Estados Unidos, pero los medios prefieren enfocarrse en _noticias de verdad._ Junto con sus psicólogos del gobierno, muchos de estos combatientes se convirtieron en distintos personajes de mis novelas, como _Crisis_ y _El mar estaba sereno_. Creo que no había otra forma explorar el problema desde su interior.

Ahora, Ronald es pastor de una iglesia en Texas. Probablemente eso lo salvó del suicidio o los psicólogos del gobierno lograron controlar su estrés post traumático. Su prédica de la no violencia de Jesús no le impide, ni a él ni a sus feligreses, acumular armas de guerra en sus casas, sólo por las dudas, por si un día deben defender la libertad contra otros compatriotas que no están pensando igual. Como en los videos tóxicos y virales donde un pobre muchacho es acosado por los _bullies_ y al final los revienta a todos con elegantes patadas, Roland le enseña a sus hijos las virtudes de la educación libre de todo tipo de violencia que le enseñaron sus padres. Hasta que sea necesario recurrir a la solución de siempre, siempre en defensa propia. ¿Tenemos derecho a defendernos, o no?

Los padres de Ronald lo habían educado con amor, sin violencia. Amor al diálogo, a las armas, pero solo para protección personal y para proteger la libertad. Amor a Jesús, pero no amor de Jesús. Una educación amablemente construida en la pulcra y orgullosa devoción en la iglesia los domingos, en las bucólicas cenas de _thanksgiving_ en noviembre y en los videojuegos casi todos los días.

Videojuegos y educación en valores de la no violencia, como el que siguió jugando Ronald cuando lo enviaron a Irak. Sólo que, cada vez que apretaba un botón, los otros jugadores morían de verdad. Como decía el Andrew Jackson de los billetes de veinte dólares, cuando aseguraba que debió tomar las tierras de los salvajes para dárselas a “los amantes de la libertad” y el _bueno_ de Winston Churchill, cuando recomendaba usar armas químicas, era un sacrificio necesario para suprimir a los salvajes que no entienden eso de la civilización y la no violencia.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*Observadores de la ONU siguen con su investigación sobre delitos sexuales en Jerson.*
Los observadores que la ONU tiene en Ucrania para documentar las violaciones de los derechos humanos desde que empezó la guerra reciben a diario nuevas informaciones sobre crímenes de guerra. Los más frecuentes atribuidos a las fuerzas rusas son las ejecuciones sumarias, torturas, detenciones arbitrarias, desapariciones forzadas y violencia sexual contra niños, mujeres y hombres, según informó el alto comisionado de la ONU para los derechos humanos, Volker Türk, informa Efe.

En los últimos días, un equipo internacional ha estado trabajando con fiscales locales en la reconquistada ciudad ucraniana de Jerson, y *han empezado a reunir pruebas de presuntos delitos sexuales *cometidos por las fuerzas rusas como parte de una investigación a gran escala, informa Reuters.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

Según el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa, durante el último día Ucrania perdió dos aviones de combate más. Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron dos MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en las zonas de Rodinsky y Pavlovka en la RPD.

Dos helicópteros Mi-8 también fueron derribados en las áreas de Konstantinovka y Kurakhovo.

@epoddubny


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*Moscú no da muestras de estar dispuesta a respetar las fronteras anteriores a la guerra.*
No hay conversaciones de paz ni un final a la vista para el conflicto más mortífero en Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, que Moscú califica de "operación militar especial" y Ucrania y sus aliados de acto de agresión no provocado, informa Reuters.

Moscú no da muestras de estar dispuesto a respetar la soberanía de Ucrania ni las fronteras anteriores a la guerra, y afirma que las cuatro regiones que dice haberse anexionado de Ucrania en septiembre forman parte de Rusia "para siempre". El gobierno de Kiev ha descartado conceder ningún territorio a Rusia a cambio de la paz.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

Todo muy creible, 57 ataques sobre asentamientos pacíficos.....y ni una sola persona muerta, solo una herida. Como mienten tanto, al final no sabes si hay algo de cierto en lo que dicen. Es curioso que tras hacerse eco los medios portugueses hace unos días que el paquete que recibió la embajada Ucraniana en su país (igual a los recibidos en otras embajadas, por tanto todos de la misma persona) lo envió una persona con nacionalidad Alemana, ya no se ha vuelto a saber nada del tema ni de las pesquisas para encontrarlo....quien sabe si volveremos a saber algo.


*Rusia bombardea la región de Jersón 57 veces en 24 horas, según las autoridades ucranias *

El Ejército ruso ha bombardeado la región de Jersón, parcialmente recuperada por Ucrania, un total de 57 veces en las últimas 24 horas, en unos ataques en los que una persona ha resultado herida, ha informado este lunes en su cuenta de Telegram Yaroslav Yanushevych, jefe de la Administración Militar de la región. "*Los asentamientos pacíficos de la región fueron atacados con MLRS (sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples autopropulsados), artillería y fuego de mortero*... *Una persona ha resultado herida*", señala el informe del alto mando militar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

Militar de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas posando junto a un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal ucraniano XA-180. Estos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal fueron suministrados por Finlandia.

@milinfolive


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

Según CNN se encuentra en una situación de crisis diplomática entre la Unión Europea y Qatar por el escandalo de las coimas a los europarlamentarios, se recuerda que Qatar aporta el 43% de las importaciones de GNL en Europa.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

Eslovaquia está lista para transferir sus cazas MiG-29 a Ucrania, los preparativos para esto pueden comenzar en las próximas semanas.
/Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Rastislav Kacher/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Mercenario del grupo nazi Wagner capturado.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

*Irán sanciona a personas y entidades de la UE por apoyar el terrorismo*

Irán impuso este lunes sanciones contra 10 personas y cinco entidades europeas, además de contra individuos y compañías del Reino Unido, por su apoyo al terrorismo, la promoción de la violencia y la violación de los derechos humanos del pueblo iraní.

El Ministerio de Exteriores iraní afirmó que las sanciones son una respuesta "recíproca" a las medidas restrictivas impuestas por la Unión Europea desde el comienzo de las protestas que sacuden Irán por la muerte de Mahsa Amini, tras ser detenida por la llamada Policía de la moral.

Los sancionados “han apoyado de manera deliberada al terrorismo y grupos terroristas, promovido e incitado a la violencia, fomentar el odio para provocar disturbios, la violencia y actos terroristas" y por "violaciones de los derechos humanos del pueblo iraní”.


----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Rusia le quita a Ucrania Crimea y apoya a los movimientos separatistas del este del país, pero es Ucrania la que se lleva mal con el vecino. Algún día tendréis que explicarnos exactamente en que momento los ucranianos atacaron a los rusos. Y no: la gente de Crimea y del este de Ucrania que se sienten rusos no son rusos, así que los problemas que tengan unos ucranianos con otros no valen como explicación para presentar a Ucrania como un país que ha empezado un conflicto to Rusia.



Ya tardabas...

Esto ya viene de lejos, los habitantes de Crimea y el Donbass ya sabían como se las gastaban los rojinegros (los "trenes de la amistad"), y Rusia intervino para no quedarse sin Crimea, punto muy estratégico. Y sí, son rusos, tal y como mostraban los censos desde hace ya bastantes años. Hasta el 2014 con ciudadanía ucraniana en el caso de Crimea o el Donbass

Lo que deberían preguntarse los ucranianos es qué quiere en realidad Occidente de ellos, pregunta que tenían que haberse hecho hace bastante tiempo, en lugar de hacerse ilusiones.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Por cierto, la voluntaria norteamericana servía como personal médico, a diferencia de buena cantidad de los ladrones de lavadoras, bañeras, inodoros, cosechadoras, etc. que sirven bajo la égida del régimen terrorista y asesino de Moscú.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

⚡Belgrado ha enviado una solicitud oficial para el despliegue de las fuerzas de seguridad serbias en el norte de Kosovo.

Una de las principales razones es la incapacidad del contingente de la KFOR para garantizar la seguridad de la población serbia de la región, la connivencia, que resultó en la creación de unidades de poder por parte de Pristina capaces de invadir la región, y el genocidio de la población serbia por las autoridades de Kosovo.
#Kosovo

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

El Ministro de Defensa sueco dijo que su país no planea transferir cazas JAS 39 Gripen a Kiev.
#Suecia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

El responsable de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania dijo que los sistemas de defensa aérea en servicio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no son capaces de derribar misiles rusos de tipo Iskander, así como tampoco los misiles balísticos iraníes en el caso de que Rusia los recibiese.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kron II (12 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289458
> 
> 
> El Ministro de Defensa sueco dijo que su país no planea transferir cazas JAS 39 Gripen a Kiev.
> ...



De hecho, podría necesitar venderlos a cambio de energía:


----------



## España1 (12 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Según CNN se encuentra en una situación de crisis diplomática entre la Unión Europea y Qatar por el escandalo de las coimas a los europarlamentarios, se recuerda que Qatar aporta el 43% de las importaciones de GNL en Europa.



A estos no les sancionamos, no vaya a ser…


----------



## Kron II (12 Dic 2022)

Cuidado con los ascensores en Francia, que pueden convertirse en cárceles y luego a saber a que hora te pueden sacar.


----------



## España1 (12 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289455
> 
> 
> Eslovaquia está lista para transferir sus cazas MiG-29 a Ucrania, los preparativos para esto pueden comenzar en las próximas semanas.
> ...



Que bonitos estos aviones ruskis


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*Refuerzos ucranianos rumbo a Donbass.*


La tan esperada rotación de unidades ucranianas en Donbas finalmente está en marcha.

La exitosa ofensiva ucraniana en Kherson Oblast y llegar al río Dnipro ha permitido al comando ucraniano trasladar varias unidades de Kherson Oblast a Donbas.

*Norte del Donbas*

La 24ª Brigada Mecanizada de Ucrania regresa al este de Ucrania después de un breve despliegue en el Óblast de Kherson. Según se informa, reemplaza a la 93ª Brigada Mecanizada, que defendió las cercanías de Bakhmut y Soledar durante varios meses.

La 57ª Brigada Motorizada de Ucrania se traslada a las cercanías de Bakhmut. Actualmente se desconoce qué unidad ha sido reemplazada, pero hay algunos indicios de que la 58ª Brigada Motorizada podría descansar un poco.

El batallón de artillería e infantería de la 36.a Brigada de Infantería de Marina también se ha trasladado de Kherson Oblast a la zona de Bakhmut.

Elementos de la 28ª Brigada Mecanizada fueron vistos por reporteros occidentales sobre el terreno en el área de Kostyanytivka, justo al suroeste de Bakhmut.

Al menos un batallón de la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil se ha redistribuido en la zona de Bakhmut.

*Sur del Donbás*

Al menos un batallón de la 35ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina, el 18º Batallón de Infantería de Marina, ha sido reubicado en la zona de Nevelske y Pervomaiske para estabilizar el empeoramiento de la situación en la zona.

De hecho, es sorprendente ver que se desplieguen elementos de las Brigadas de Infantería de Marina de Ucrania en Donbas, en lugar de, por ejemplo, en dirección a Melitopol o mantenerlos en el área de Kherson para una posible ofensiva a través del río Dniéper. La gran afluencia de unidades ucranianas a Donbas desde Kherson indica que el comando ucraniano no planea ninguna operación ofensiva en Dnipro en el corto plazo.

Nuestro mapa de implementación se actualizó para reflejar todos los cambios.

Toda la información anterior se basa en información disponible públicamente y no se utilizaron conversaciones privadas ni detalles personales como fuente para este artículo. 










Ukrainian reinforcements heading to Donbas


Long awaited rotation of Ukrainian units in Donbas is finally under way. The successful Ukrainian offensive in Kherson Oblast and reaching the Dnipro river has allowed the Ukrainian command to shift a…



militaryland.net


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

5º bajo cero ahora mismo en Paris, se cancelan vuelos a Londres por alerta amarilla por nevadas, dice la aerolínea que es inusual en esta época del año, el consumo de gas se dispara.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Otro centro comercial ardiendo. Balashikha, región de Moscú.


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289455
> 
> 
> Eslovaquia está lista para transferir sus cazas MiG-29 a Ucrania, los preparativos para esto pueden comenzar en las próximas semanas.
> ...



Rusia les manda gas y petróleo y ellos, los eslovacos, le mandan sus aviones de combate en stock al enemigo de Rusia, Ucrania, para que mate y deje lisiados a todas las tropas rusas posibles...que desagradecidos, no hay derecho, supongo que el Kremlin dispondrá de forma INMEDIATA el corte de suministros de energía, o pondrá la otra mejilla, como es su costumbre desde el principio de las hostilidades?? La respuesta ya la sabemos, penoso y repugnante.


----------



## Kron II (12 Dic 2022)

Otros que vuelven al carbón:


----------



## España1 (12 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Rusia les manda gas y petróleo y ellos, los eslovacos, le mandan sus aviones de combate en stock al enemigo de Rusia, Ucrania, para que mate y deje lisiados a todas las tropas rusas posibles...que desagradecidos, no hay derecho, supongo que el Kremlin dispondrá de forma INMEDIATA el corte de suministros de energía, o pondrá la otra mejilla, como es su costumbre desde el principio de las hostilidades?? La respuesta ya la sabemos, penoso y repugnante.




Lo cierto es que es una guerra muy rara cuando menos


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Todo muy creible, 57 ataques sobre asentamientos pacíficos.....y ni una sola persona muerta, solo una herida. Como mienten tanto, al final no sabes si hay algo de cierto en lo que dicen. Es curioso que tras hacerse eco los medios portugueses hace unos días que el paquete que recibió la embajada Ucraniana en su país (igual a los recibidos en otras embajadas, por tanto todos de la misma persona) lo envió una persona con nacionalidad Alemana, ya no se ha vuelto a saber nada del tema ni de las pesquisas para encontrarlo....quien sabe si volveremos a saber algo.
> 
> 
> *Rusia bombardea la región de Jersón 57 veces en 24 horas, según las autoridades ucranias *
> ...



Tendría que bombardear 2000 veces


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*Las autoridades rusas bloquean casi 15.000 páginas web en una semana.*
Las autoridades rusas han bloqueado casi 15.000 páginas web en una semana, informó este lunes la ONG Roskomsvoboda, dedicada la protección de los derechos digitales en el país.
De acuerdo con la fuente, el número total de los bloqueos la semana pasada se sitúa en 14.800, mientras que la media semanal de este año no supera los 5.000.
A lo largo de 2022 el regulador de comunicaciones y otros organismos rusos cerraron entre 1.500 y 7.000 recursos digitales cada semana.
Roskomsvoboda destacó que *se trata del mayor número de bloqueos semanales desde 2021*, cuando las autoridades acallaron 18.100 webs que llamaban a protestar en apoyo al líder opositor Alexéi Navalni.
El número de los bloqueos de sitios web en Rusia volvió a experimentar una subida este año por la *campaña militar en Ucrania *y la aprobación de una* ley que prohíbe la difusión de "información falsa" del Ejército ruso* en el país vecino.
El pasado 9 de diciembre el político opositor Ilya Yashin fue condenado a ocho años y medio de cárcel por hablar en internet de crímenes de guerra supuestamente cometidos por tropas rusas en Ucrania.
https://www.elmundo.es/internacional/2022/12/12/6396c7ab3a8f38001fc0c207-directo.html#


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289455
> 
> 
> Eslovaquia está lista para transferir sus cazas MiG-29 a Ucrania, los preparativos para esto pueden comenzar en las próximas semanas.
> ...



Pues nada, ahora Putiniano les incrementará el suministro de gas y Petróleo, todo normal.


----------



## Mitrofán (12 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> "Contra" la URSS vivíamos mejor. Sin URSS *nunca habría existido el estado del bienestar en Europa.*



y seguiríamos siendo hombres verdaderamente libres (un hombre libre es el que sabe que nada es gratis) y por lo tanto no seríamos la mierda de sociedad y de naciones embotadas que es hoy europa


----------



## Honkler (12 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y es bollera reconocida y confesa…que podía salir mal…



Otro caniche de los anglos y el NWO, entonces…


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Rusia le quita a Ucrania Crimea y apoya a los movimientos separatistas del este del país, pero es Ucrania la que se lleva mal con el vecino. Algún día tendréis que explicarnos exactamente en que momento los ucranianos atacaron a los rusos. Y no: la gente de Crimea y del este de Ucrania que se sienten rusos no son rusos, así que los problemas que tengan unos ucranianos con otros no valen como explicación para presentar a Ucrania como un país que ha empezado un conflicto to Rusia.



Maidan, golpe de estado, matanza de odessa.... Igual te suena


----------



## Honkler (12 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289455
> 
> 
> Eslovaquia está lista para transferir sus cazas MiG-29 a Ucrania, los preparativos para esto pueden comenzar en las próximas semanas.
> ...



En breves serán derribados… qué manera de desperdiciar armamento… y más esos hermosos aviones


----------



## Kron II (12 Dic 2022)

En qué están pensando; o qué saben:


----------



## manodura79 (12 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano es incapaz de derribar misiles balísticos iraníes, Iskanders o misiles S-300 - mando de la fuerza aérea de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania
> Yuriy Ignat, portavoz del Mando Aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, declaró durante un maratón televisivo que los sistemas de defensa antiaérea existentes en Ucrania no eran capaces de derribar los misiles utilizados por Rusia.
> Añadió que "a día de hoy, la balística no está disponible para ser derribada por los sistemas de defensa antiaérea que tenemos en servicio. Por lo tanto, el método más eficaz para destruir estos misiles es en el lanzamiento, donde se encuentran".
> 
> ...



¿Y entonces con qué están derribando los misiles con un éxito del 90%?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabuti (12 Dic 2022)

CIALENSKY RECONOCE QUE EL 50% DE SUS INSTALACIONES ELÉCTRICAS ESTÁN DESTRUIDAS.








Zelensky says 50% of Ukraine’s energy facilities destroyed


Joe Biden earlier said that he had held a phone call with Zelensky, reaffirming commitment to providing economic, humanitarian and security assistance to Ukraine and to "holding Russia accountable"




tass.com


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> En qué están pensando; o qué saben:



Pues eso lleva años. Y solo habrá refugios para una minoría. Tal vez es un rescate camuflado a cementeras y otras industrias ligadas a la construcción. Otra cosa es que un gran programa de ese tipo demandará cantidades ingentes de energía.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## dabuti (12 Dic 2022)

MÉDICOS DEL OESTE DE UCRANIA LLEGAN PARA CURAR SOLDADOS MASACRADOS EN LA ZONA DE BAKHMUT.









Doctors from western Ukraine arrive in Donbass amid huge casualties — LPR militia


Andrey Marochko said on Friday that Kiev was luring foreign mercenaries to the Artyomovsk area in the Donetsk People’s Republic where Ukrainian troops were facing huge losses




tass.com


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Maidan, golpe de estado, matanza de odessa.... Igual te suena



Creo que deje claro en lo que escribí que los asuntos internos que tengan en Ucrania no son una agresión a Rusia y que por eso todas esas cosas no valen como explicación a que los ucranianos se llevan mal con el país vecino.


----------



## manodura79 (12 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Manu Gómez



¿Se viene nuevo ataque a base rusa?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

*Kuleba no descartó un apagón total en Ucrania*
Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Kuleba: un corte de energía total en Ucrania es real


12 diciembre 2022 14:07











Un apagón completo en Ucrania es bastante real. Así lo afirmó el 11 de diciembre el titular del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitry Kuleba, en una entrevista con el canal ARD TV .

*“Un cierre completo es posible”, dijo.*

Kuleba señaló que los ataques rusos en curso contra las instalaciones energéticas de Ucrania, especialmente en invierno, plantean enormes desafíos para el gobierno ucraniano. Según él, se necesita ayuda no militar en forma de generadores y transformadores para resolverlos.

El diplomático explicó que las interrupciones en la electricidad y la calefacción también lo afectaron. Dijo a los periodistas que no había electricidad ni agua en su apartamento privado durante más de 30 horas.

Sin embargo, según el ministro, el apagón no obligará a los ucranianos a abandonar el país. Él cree que es probable que los ciudadanos comiencen a mudarse a las áreas rurales, donde existe la oportunidad de calentarse con leña.

La situación se ve agravada por las fuertes nevadas, que han provocado roturas en las líneas eléctricas en Ucrania. Entonces, en este día se supo que en Lviv, las líneas eléctricas se cortaron en casi 30 lugares. Como resultado, 25 asentamientos quedaron completamente desenergizados en la región y otros 57 fueron parcialmente desenergizados. 67 equipos de emergencia y más de 100 equipos trabajan para eliminar las consecuencias del mal tiempo. En Kiev, 283 equipos y más de 3.000 servicios públicos salieron a limpiar las calles de nieve.

El día anterior, el líder ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, en una conversación con el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden, anunció la destrucción del 50% de la infraestructura energética del país. Anteriormente, dijo que la restauración completa del sistema energético de Ucrania en este momento es imposible.

El ministro de Finanzas de Ucrania, Serhiy Marchenko, estimó el daño a la infraestructura clave de Ucrania en $ 100 mil millones.



PD: este el Hit de Ucraína este invierno


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Es el pepinazo a la base rusa de Melitopol, hubo muchas bajas


----------



## Adriano II (12 Dic 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> y seguiríamos siendo hombres verdaderamente libres (un hombre libre es el que sabe que nada es gratis) y por lo tanto no seríamos la mierda de sociedad y de naciones embotadas que es hoy europa



Una cosa es crear un "estado del bienestar"

Otra cosa es que el Estado se haga cargo de 16 millones de nóminas en España

Eso es imposible de sostener y claro pasará lo que tiene que pasar


----------



## dabuti (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

Ha aparecido en la Web un video interesante del uso (uso) del sistema de defensa aérea ruso S-300V4. Las imágenes raras publicadas muestran el trabajo de combate del sistema militar de defensa aérea en la zona del NMD de Rusia en el territorio de Ucrania. 

Un video corto muestra cómo un sistema de misiles antiaéreos (SAM) en el campo lanza un misil guiado antiaéreo (SAM) tierra-aire (tierra-aire) que se precipita hacia su objetivo.



El C-300B4 es una actualización del S-300B y el S-300VM Antey-2500 y tiene capacidades significativamente mejoradas. Las características técnicas, de combate, operativas y de otro tipo, incluidas las condiciones de trabajo del personal, de este sistema de armas han aumentado significativamente.

En cuanto a su eficacia, S-300V4 es 1,5-2,3 veces mayor que su predecesor, S-300V3. Estos sistemas de defensa aérea están equipados con misiles únicos de dos etapas que pueden moverse a velocidades de 7.5-14M e interceptar objetivos hipersónicos voladores.

Os recordamos que a mediados de octubre, el S-300V4 batió el récord de dar en un blanco en combate, que pertenecía al S-400 Triumph, derribando dos aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania (un caza Su-27 y un Su -24 bombardero) con un alcance probado de 217 km.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*Putin no celebrará la tradicional rueda de prensa de fin de año.*
El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, no celebrará su tradicional rueda de prensa de fin de año, anunció el lunes el Kremlin, *en medio de los reveses militares rusos en Ucrania, la movilización parcial en septiembre y las sanciones occidentales* impuestas a Moscú.

Putin no ofrecería una rueda de prensa hasta principios del nuevo año, dijo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, en una rueda de prensa, informa Afp.

El gran cara a cara de Vladimir Putin con la prensa se ha celebrado todos los años desde 2001, a excepción del periodo comprendido entre 2008 y 2012, cuando fue primer ministro.

Esta conferencia de prensa anual, que* reúne a cientos de periodistas rusos y extranjeros, *suele durar varias horas, y en ella el dirigente ruso responde en directo a preguntas sobre todo tipo de temas, desde la diplomacia hasta los problemas de la vida cotidiana en Rusia.

Las respuestas del presidente a los medios de comunicación sonaban a menudo como órdenes al gobierno o a las autoridades regionales.

Rusia ha sufrido un aluvión de sanciones occidentales desde el inicio de la ofensiva y ahora se enfrenta a un embargo del suministro de petróleo a la UE.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

todos esos cientos de miles de negros fornidos que se ven por la calle y que ninguno trabaja, son militares. 

En todos los países africanos se hace la mili ya demás con un duro entrenamiento.

Son sicarios esperando la señal. Están todos coordinados y además reciben un sueldo y alojamiento mientras no llega el momento de quemar las calles.

Un evento probablemente irrelevante hará que explote todo. El black lives matter ha sido un simple entrenamiento.

Están llegando los últimos contingentes, por supuesto con la colaboración de políticos traidores y criminales que están trabajando para el enemigo.
Sánchez ya trabajó para el bando musulmán en la guerra de Yugoslavia, desde la fecha ahora es un bróker de primer nivel.

Su presencia en el puesto de mando vale más que todo el ejército ruso bombardeando Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

Los pilotos rusos no necesitan ruedas para aterrizar.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Un general francés retirado con un apellido típicamente francés, Michel Yakovleff, instó a Ucrania a bombardear los desfiles en Rusia el día de la Victoria el 9 de mayo.



Hay miles de franceses con apellidos rusos, son descendientes de rusos blancos exiliados despues de la guerra civil rusa.


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Al parecer, un complejo utilizado por ciudadanos chinos ha sido objeto de un ataque en Kabul. Los residentes informan de al menos una explosión y disparos. Al parecer, el atentado forma parte de una oleada de ataques contra extranjeros. La embajada rusa y la misión pakistaní han sufrido ataques similares en los últimos meses.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*El apoyo de EEUU al ejército y economía de Ucrania alcanza los 50.000 millones de dólares.*
La secretaria del Tesoro estadounidense, Janet Yellen, declaró al programa _60 Minutes_ de la cadena CBS que el apoyo de Washington al ejército y la economía de Ucrania -más de 50.000 millones de dólares- continuará "todo el tiempo que sea necesario" y reiteró que poner fin a la guerra era lo mejor que Estados Unidos podía hacer por la economía mundial, informa Reuters.


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todos esos cientos de miles de negros fornidos que se ven por la calle y que ninguno trabaja, son militares.
> 
> En todos los países africanos se hace la mili ya demás con un duro entrenamiento.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

al menos di algo interesante, sino la gente pensara que eres una puta secretaria



Centinela dijo:


> Antes de empezar a excretar por la boca, apreden a escribir por favor. Está bien que 3 de cada 2 palabras que dices sean insultos, pero al menos, escribe bien. Si no la gente pensará que eres un analfabeto funcional.


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Il Russo
_Según los informes, las "fuerzas de paz" alemanas de la KFOR comenzaron a interrogar a los serbios en las barricadas sobre quién los dirigía y quién estaba detrás de ellos
. Al enterarse de que se trataba de una asamblea popular, los alemanes se fueron y claramente no estaban contentos con esta respuesta. No hay señales de Belgrado o Moscú, eso es una pena _


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



¿ por qué para echar a Rajoy y robar su gobierno solo fue necesario una trama judicial orquestada por un activista metido a juez y sin embargo para echar a Zelenski es necesario un ejército, lanzar miles de misiles , destruir el país y matar a miles de inocentes ?

a ver, explícame como funciona el mundo guay


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

los rusos se les ve dispuestos repetir la epoca de estalin
europa y risia son tan una que risia nos amenaza por lo nuclear y nosotros los nombramos patrocinadores del terrorismo en la eurocamara; mas unidad no se puede. hay mas unidad entre europa y kazajastan que con rusia



niraj dijo:


> Esa suposición no solo es incompatible con la URSS, también es incompatible con Rusia, no creo que ningún ruso esté dispuesto a volver a repetir la decada de los 90
> 
> Y por cierto, *Rusia y media Europa YA son una*, y la otra media.... para que iba Rusia a querer unirse a la "mediaEuropa" del Borrell vestido de militar, de la Von der Leyen robando sus reservas, del Walesa diciendo que no puede haber más de 50 millones de rusos, del Papa y su desprecio a los rusos asiáticos, de la Merkel y sus "acuerdos de Minsk" para poder preparar la guerra de Ucrania, de la Eurovisión de las banderas de la "Ucrania nacionalista", etc, etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los pilotos rusos no necesitan ruedas para aterrizar.



Casi parecen vascos, casi


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Puede que Bakhmut sea liberada en poco tiempo, los ukros no tienen suficiente carne de cañón.



¿Falta mucho para la liberación?


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

> Gorrino dijo:
> Lo dirás por tí. Yo defenderé hasta la última baldosa. Arrebatarle riqueza y mujeres a los traidores, que todos sabemos quiénes son. Yo he tenido oportunidad de ser uno de esos sicarios (ex militar) y ya te digo que un mercenario no lucha como alguien que defiende su tierra.



España está siendo atacada desde hace décadas y no veo a ningún héroe. 

Nadie hará nada pues ya se probó el confinamiento con la trama del coronatimo y todo el mundo se escondió como conejos en sus casas a sabiendas que era todo mentira.

La gente es obediente y temerosa. No hizo falta sacar al ejército a la calle para controlar al 100% de la población , delincuentes, mendigos, putas y negros incluidos.


----------



## terro6666 (12 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> MÉDICOS DEL OESTE DE UCRANIA LLEGAN PARA CURAR SOLDADOS MASACRADOS EN LA ZONA DE BAKHMUT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si el ratio de muertos fuera a favor de Rusia, ya haria meses que hubieran conquistado Bakmut, la realidad es que los asaltos se estampan día sí y día también contra las defensas ucras, no digo que no mueran muchos ucranianos pero por cada ucraniano mueren por lo menos tres rusos.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (12 Dic 2022)

Un grupo de ruskies recibe que evacúa un cadáver recibe el impacto de un ATGM o una munición merodeadora de carga hueca. Al final del vídeo se puede ver un ruskie caído en el suelo que por lo visto no se entera que lo que tiene encima es una pierna amputada de otro ruskie.


Bakhmut se está convirtiendo en un matadero para los ruskies, 4 meses tratando de tomar un poblado de mierda y aún están a 20 galaxias, habiendo perdido cientos de hombres, carros de combate y otros vehículos. A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para doblegar a Ucrania.


----------



## Satori (12 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los pilotos rusos no necesitan ruedas para aterrizar.



en el ámbito militar no se, en el civil en una situación de éstas hay que forrar de espuma especial la pista. Por cierto, en alguna ocasión eso ha pasado aquí en España y el avión ha tenido que ser desviado a la base de Rota, ya que no había dicha espuma en los aeropuertos de AENA.


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ por qué para echar a Rajoy y robar su gobierno solo fue necesario una trama judicial orquestada por un activista metido a juez y sin embargo para echar a Zelenski es necesario un ejército, lanzar miles de misiles , destruir el país y matar a miles de inocentes ?
> 
> a ver, explícame como funciona el mundo guay


----------



## Dado8 (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Falta mucho para la liberación?



Yo le echo 3 meses, nunca se sabe. Podías dar una explicación a la voladura de un puente ferroviario que une Bakhmut con Kramatorsk, lo destruyeron los propios ucranianos. 

Aunque yo me quedo con lo importante, que es ir aniquilando a tus queridos ukronazis y mercenarios, y eso es lo que está haciendo los milicianos y la Wagner en Bakhmut.


----------



## millie34u (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Centinela (12 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se está elevando el nivel de arenga para que vayan digiriendo los europeos...
> Según el programa de fiestas, La OTAN no puede perder.




Estos hijos de puta nos van a joder pero bien.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Yo le echo 3 meses, nunca se sabe. Podías dar una explicación a la voladura de un puente ferroviario que une Bakhmut con Kramatorsk, lo destruyeron los propios ucranianos.
> 
> Aunque yo me quedo con lo importante, que es ir aniquilando a tus queridos ukronazis y mercenarios, y eso es lo que está haciendo los milicianos y la Wagner en Bakhmut.



Es que me he dado cuenta de que muchos en el foro y yo no debemos hablar el mismo idioma. Porque cuando alguien dice "en poco tiempo" yo entiendo como mucho dos semanas y resulta que lo que quería decir era "3 meses". Ya me ha pasado varias veces cuando, por ejemplo, alguien anunciaba la toma inminente de Odessa, yo pensaba que se refería a que la iban a tomar al día siguiente, y en realidad con lo de "inminente" quería decir para dentro de dos años.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si el ratio de muertos fuera a favor de Rusia, ya haria meses que hubieran conquistado Bakmut, la realidad es que los asaltos se estampan día sí y día también contra las defensas ucras, no digo que no mueran muchos ucranianos pero por cada ucraniano mueren por lo menos tres rusos.



y pq no dices 16? ya puestos....


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Es flipante que con la cantidad de gente despierta y sabia que hay en este foro, algunos no se den cuenta de lo que realmente está pasando.

Los políticos son brókers de empresas supranacionales como todo el mundo debería saber. 

Inventaron la pandemia para endeudar robar miles de millones de dinero público y enriquecer a las farmacéuticas que para eso les sobornan
y ahora inventaron la guerra de Ucrania para enriquecer a la industria armamentística que como todo el mundo sabe es el mayor negocio que existe en el planeta.

Si no hay enemigos ¿ para qué se van a endeudar los países ? ¿ para defenderse de los extraterrestres ? 

Mientras se inventan enemigos imaginarios y se desvía la atención, los verdaderos invasores , los verdaderos enemigos, que son los jeques árabes , están destruyendo nuestra sociedad para imponer la suya. Un expansionismo territorial de libro. El que pretendieron desde principio de los tiempos y que ahora les está saliendo bien con la colaboración de sicarios metidos a políticos.


----------



## Dado8 (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que me he dado cuenta de que muchos en el foro y yo no debemos hablar el mismo idioma. Porque cuando alguien dice "en poco tiempo" yo entiendo como mucho dos semanas y resulta que lo que quería decir era "3 meses". Ya me ha pasado varias veces cuando, por ejemplo, alguien anunciaba la toma inminente de Odessa, yo pensaba que se refería a que la iban a tomar al día siguiente, y en realidad con lo de "inminente" quería decir para dentro de dos años.



Llevamos casi un año de guerra, 3 meses no es nada.

Bakhmut caerá...

Sobre Odessa, pues al paso que va, puede que sea otra Jersón, ciudad deshabitada.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Un grupo de ruskies recibe que evacúa un cadáver recibe el impacto de un ATGM o una munición merodeadora de carga hueca. Al final del vídeo se puede ver un ruskie caído en el suelo que por lo visto no se entera que lo que tiene encima es una pierna amputada de otro ruskie.
> 
> 
> Bakhmut se está convirtiendo en un matadero para los ruskies, 4 meses tratando de tomar un poblado de mierda y aún están a 20 galaxias, habiendo perdido cientos de hombres, carros de combate y otros vehículos. A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para doblegar a Ucrania.



En q fuentes te basas para fundamentar lo q afirmas ? Citalas por favor...


----------



## terro6666 (12 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> y pq no dices 16? ya puestos....



Son los ratios de cualquier batalla, defensores VS atacantes 1/3


----------



## Peineto (12 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _¿Que esperaba?
> El presidente está haciendo juegos malabares para que la “cosa” no se desquicie.
> Su primera ministra Ana Brnabić fue educaba en el Imperio,_
> 
> ...



No está claro el genaro. Joder con el Schwab.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Creo que deje claro en lo que escribí que los asuntos internos que tengan en Ucrania no son una agresión a Rusia y que por eso todas esas cosas no valen como explicación a que los ucranianos se llevan mal con el país vecino.



Los asuntos internos de Ucrania si pueden ser asimilados a una agresion a Rusia cuando hay una guerra civil con ciudadanos de filiación rusa implicados, cuando hay en Ucrania regiones que SIEMPRE fueron rusas, y cuando finalmente los gobiernos ucranianos no han hecho NADA por resolver la situación sino prepararse para la guerra.
Creo que son argumentos de peso para entender la situación en que deshizo una URSS deprisa y mal y estas son las consecuencias que algunos actores no quieren asumir y solucionar.


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Dic 2022)

El diario favorito de Putin K. Pravda cada vez más en plan Antoñita la Fantástica.


*США в ужасе из-за перспективы войны с Россией: Пентагон требует прекратить поддержку Украины*
FP: Пентагон требует прекратить поставки вооружения Украине, чтобы не обезоружить США




www.kp.ru

"
*EE.UU. está horrorizado ante la perspectiva de una guerra con Rusia: el Pentágono exige dejar de apoyar a Ucrania.  *


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Son los ratios de cualquier batalla, defensores VS atacantes 1/3



y si tienes superioridad artillera y no entras hasta que han machacado la zona? Y si cuando entran y ven que hay respuesta, la infanteria rira para atras y vuelta a machacar con la artilleria?
Los rusos no estan lanzandose al ataque sin más....

Esas son tus fuentes?  Deja estos datos para la guerra de los boers y no lo extrapoles con esa alegria aqui...


----------



## millie34u (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

En Berislav (en la parte de la región de Jerson ocupada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania), oficiales de la SBU fusilaron a 20 personas que "colaboraban con la Federación Rusa".

Según RIA Novosti, todos los muertos eran residentes de la ciudad y agentes del orden. La ejecución se llevó a cabo en la fábrica de Construcción de Maquinaria de Berislav.

Se señala además que en este momento los servicios especiales ucranianos están preparando un tiroteo para afirmar que los muertos fueron víctimas de las "represiones rusas".

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## millie34u (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (12 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> y si tienes superioridad artillera y no entras hasta que han machacado la zona? Y si cuando entran y ven que hay respuesta, la infanteria rira para atras y vuelta a machacar con la artilleria?
> Los rusos no estan lanzandose al ataque sin más....
> 
> Esas son tus fuentes?  Deja estos datos para la guerra de los boers y no lo extrapoles con esa alegria aqui...



Si eso fuera así, ya estarían dentro de Bakmut hace tiempo


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

‼Asociación militar ruso-iraní 'sin precedentes' y creciente, Teherán ayudará a Moscú a crear una fábrica de vehículos aéreos no tripulados en Tatarstán, - Washington Post

“Moscú y Teherán están cooperando en el desarrollo de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, misiles balísticos y entrenamiento técnico”, escribe uno de los principales diarios estadounidenses.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Los asuntos internos de Ucrania si pueden ser asimilados a una agresion a Rusia cuando hay una guerra civil con ciudadanos de filiación rusa implicados, cuando hay en Ucrania regiones que SIEMPRE fueron rusas, y cuando finalmente los gobiernos ucranianos no han hecho NADA por resolver la situación sino prepararse para la guerra.
> Creo que son argumentos de peso para entender la situación en que deshizo una URSS deprisa y mal y estas son las consecuencias que algunos actores no quieren asumir y solucionar.



Los ciudadanos ucranianos son ucranianos. Algunos tendrán simpatía por Rusia y ellos se consideraran rusos, pero eso no los convierten en rusos o que tengan "filiación rusa".

Los asuntos internos de Ucrania que deriven en conflictos internos entre sus regiones y que no puedan solucionar los propios ucranianos tendrían que haberse tratado de solucionar en la ONU. Pero se ve que la solución para los problemas de Ucrania era que Rusia les quitará Crimea y armará a los separatistas del Dombass.


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Los de 'Mozart' deben ser los encargados de la 'tarea' de recopilación de órganos.
Al menos eso es lo que se corre par allí.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si eso fuera así, ya estarían dentro de Bakmut hace tiempo



y para que si ya vienen los ucranianos a que los bombardeen ?.... debilitan al ejercito ucraniano casi sin exponerse


----------



## terro6666 (12 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> y para que si ya vienen los ucranianos a que los bombardeen ?.... debilitan al ejercito ucraniano casi sin exponerse



Claro claro.


----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Los asuntos internos de Ucrania si pueden ser asimilados a una agresion a Rusia cuando hay una guerra civil con ciudadanos de filiación rusa implicados, cuando hay en Ucrania regiones que SIEMPRE fueron rusas, y cuando finalmente los gobiernos ucranianos no han hecho NADA por resolver la situación sino prepararse para la guerra.
> Creo que son argumentos de peso para entender la situación en que deshizo una URSS deprisa y mal y estas son las consecuencias que algunos actores no quieren asumir y solucionar.



Más claro, agua. A lo que hay que sumar que regiones como Crimea son de una importancia estratégica vital para Rusia, por lo que no pueden quedarse de brazos cruzados. En una situación similar, los EEUU actuarían de un modo muy parecido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

El cuerpo del ciudadano zambiano muerto Nathan Nyirend, que luchó en el PMC de Wagner, fue trasladado a su tierra natal.
Este ciudadano de Zambia cumplía una condena en Rusia por tráfico de drogas. Se ofreció como voluntario y entró en la PMC de Wagner para expiar su culpa. Muerto en batalla.

DEP.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289452
> 
> 
> Militar de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas posando junto a un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal ucraniano XA-180. Estos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal fueron suministrados por Finlandia.
> ...



Ese BMR fines, se va al museo de carros de combate de Kubinka.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Una cosa es crear un "estado del bienestar"
> 
> Otra cosa es que el Estado se haga cargo de 16 millones de nóminas en España
> 
> ...



_No se olvide de la saqueada “hucha de las pensiones” que los beneficiados se “olvidaron” de reponer._


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-topic caribeño*
> 
> Es curioso que la mejor época para ir al Caribe en velero sea a mediados de Diciembre, principios de Enero si ves los vientos siempre soplan de las Canaria hacia el Caribe y es cuando se acostumbra a realizar esta ruta.



Gracias, no lo sabía.

Si quiere ver algo curioso con las corrientes marinas, mire esa misma utilidad desde esta perspectiva (también recomendado para fans del 'Triángulo de las Bermudas'):









earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions


See current wind, weather, ocean, and pollution conditions, as forecast by supercomputers, on an interactive animated map. Updated every three hours.




earth.nullschool.net


----------



## millie34u (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

Dice 'Slavyangrad' que el Zelensky se puso histérico cuando le dijeron que se espera una hambruna el próximo año.
Y que le recomendaron que dejara de exportar cereales para evitarla...Por supuesto, esa exportación la gestiona
él personalmente y, claro, no está por la labor de perder ese negocio.


----------



## Centinela (12 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Rusia no quiere enredarse en un enfrentamiento en varios frentes. y los otánicos siguen intentándolo, en Kazajstán, Estonia, Bielorrusia, Armenia... En todas partes.
> Quizá eso explique la parsimonia rusa.
> Luego, claro, hay una importante dosis de marianismo en Putin y algo de autismo en su incapacidad de comprender que sus "socios" no son tales y q la palabra dada y firmada se la lleva el viento.




Pues yo creo que de tonto Putin no tiene un pelo. Por mucho análisis que hagamos nosotros, no tenemos ni un 1% de la información que él maneja. El sabrá lo que hace y por qué lo hace.


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Es un no parar de enviar armas.

❗El Consejo de la UE destinará otros dos mil millones de euros para patrocinar armas del régimen de Kiev

El Consejo de la UE ha aprobado un incremento de dos mil millones de euros en el Fondo Europeo para la Paz. Señalaron que en el futuro se puede aumentar la asistencia. El importe total de las inversiones adicionales ascenderá a 5.500 millones de euros.

Es este dinero el que se destina a pagar las armas a Ucrania. El acuerdo se formalizará a principios del próximo año.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Esa suposición no solo es incompatible con la URSS, también es incompatible con Rusia, no creo que ningún ruso esté dispuesto a volver a repetir la decada de los 90
> 
> Y por cierto, *Rusia y media Europa YA son una*, y la otra media.... para que iba Rusia a querer unirse a la "mediaEuropa" del Borrell vestido de militar, de la Von der Leyen robando sus reservas, del Walesa diciendo que no puede haber más de 50 millones de rusos, del Papa y su desprecio a los rusos asiáticos, de la Merkel y sus "acuerdos de Minsk" para poder preparar la guerra de Ucrania, de la Eurovisión de las banderas de la "Ucrania nacionalista", etc, etc?
> 
> ...



Ya, pero esa gentuza no nos representa realmente. Es que encima los altos cargos de la UE están elegidos a dedo. Y sí, también tenemos a nuestros 'presidentes' que son una desgracia humana, pero todo se debe principalmente al intervencionismo yanki. Que sin ello igual nos saldría algún gilipollas, sin duda, pero no sería más que la excepción.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Dic 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1289567


Nathan Nyirend, fue recompensado postumamente con la Cruz Negra de Wagner y con la medalla "No Pasaran" del Ministerio de Defensa de la Republica Popular del Donetsk.





PD- La empresa de contratistas militares, corre con los gastos de repatriacion del cadaver a su pais de origen.


----------



## ignorante (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que me he dado cuenta de que muchos en el foro y yo no debemos hablar el mismo idioma. Porque cuando alguien dice "en poco tiempo" yo entiendo como mucho dos semanas y resulta que lo que quería decir era "3 meses". Ya me ha pasado varias veces cuando, por ejemplo, alguien anunciaba la toma inminente de Odessa, yo pensaba que se refería a que la iban a tomar al día siguiente, y en realidad con lo de "inminente" quería decir para dentro de dos años.



Esta guerra no acabará en dos dias. Sí, ahora va más rápido, porque ha terminado en un choque militar indirecto OTAN-Rusia. Pero no va a ser cuestión de dias. Incluso después de que la OTAN salga derrotada, la guerra seguirá a otros niveles hasta que nuestros políticos corruptos controlados por los entes de poder económico sean relevados. ¿Por qué creo que la OTAN perderá la guerra?. Quizá podríamos dar la vuelta a la pregunta: ¿cuándo fue la última vez que Rusia/URSS perdió una guerra donde se jugaba su existencia?. Los anglos pensaban que el todopoderoso Hitler podría cargarse a los soviéticos, pero metieron bien la pata, y luego tuvieron que echar mano de la ayuda de los propios soviéticos para evitar que la bestia nazi se conformara consolándose con ir a por ellos.

Y la guerra actual no la empezó Rusia en 2022. De hecho ni siquiera empezó en 2014. Como sabes, la empezó la OTAN, que se ha tomado su largo tiempo para ir acercándose a ladrar a las puertas de Rusia (por que no es Rusia quién se ha ido a la frontera de EEUU ¿verdad?). Y no lo digo yo, esa es la expresión (_"ladrar"_) que usó el papa Francisco hace unos meses.

Y no, no ha sido accidental, sin querer.

Mira lo que decía *el embajador de EEUU en Rusia* en 2008 (William J. Burns, por cierto actual director de la CIA):
_
Ukraine and Georgia's NATO aspirations not only touch a raw nerve in Russia, they engender serious concerns about the consequences for stability in the region. Not only does Russia perceive encirclement, and efforts to undermine Russia's influence in the region, but it also fears unpredictable and uncontrolled consequences which would seriously affect Russian security interests. Experts tell us that Russia is particularly worried that the strong divisions in Ukraine over NATO membership, with much of the ethnic-Russian community against membership, could lead to a major split, involving violence or at worst, civil war. In that eventuality, Russia would have to decide whether to intervene; a decision Russia does not want to have to face._

Sí, en *2008* la OTAN ya sabía lo que los rusos temían que podría suceder. Y de hecho sucedió 6 años después, en 2014, la ruptura del estado ucraniano. Rusia ha tenido después 8 años de paciencia china viendo masacrar a la población de Donbass antes de intervenir, después de suplicar en diciembre de 2021 por última vez.

Por cierto, Wikileaks ha "perdido" esta página. En la captura del 27 de noviembre de Wayback Machine sale el mismo error. He tenido que remontarme a la versión del 2 de noviembre... ¿alguien intentando censurar?





__





Cable: 08MOSCOW265_a






web.archive.org





La página desaparecida:



https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/08MOSCOW265_a.html


----------



## Centinela (12 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el imperio del enano pederasta debe ahora vender su petroleo a 45$, a quiebra de las finanzas del estado pederasta ruso parece bastante estrategico




Yo no me reiría tanto. Europa no tiene petroleo, y enfadar a la OPEP no es un buen negocio. Tampoco tenemos gas. Ídem.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Hoy es lunes. ¿No hay lavadoras volantes ni geranios?.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

El SAU de 155 mm comprado por Polonia a Corea del Sur. El primer lote ya ha sido entregado a Polonia y está desplegado en las fronteras de la región de Kaliningrado.
La apresurada compra de armamento pesado por parte de Polonia puede ser una señal de preparación para un posible enfrentamiento militar directo entre Rusia y la OTAN ya en 2023, que requiere una febril adquisición de armamento, incluso sin la debida justificación económica. Estas justificaciones tienen una importancia secundaria cuando se conoce la fecha aproximada de inicio de un conflicto caliente, para el que hay que comprar todo el armamento posible.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

El New York Times trajo hoy un informe sobre Svyatogorsk en primera plana. El autor se ve obligado a admitir que la mayoría de los habitantes son prorrusos, esperan el regreso del mundo ruso y llaman ocupantes a los ucranianos. También está muy indignado por el hecho de que los habitantes de la ciudad explican claramente que la destrucción en la ciudad fue el resultado de los bombardeos ucranianos y no de los rusos.

➡Soldado de Fortuna. Suscribir


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El SAU de 155 mm comprado por Polonia a Corea del Sur. El primer lote ya ha sido entregado a Polonia y está desplegado en las fronteras de la región de Kaliningrado.
> La apresurada compra de armamento pesado por parte de Polonia puede ser una señal de preparación para un posible enfrentamiento militar directo entre Rusia y la OTAN ya en 2023, que requiere una febril adquisición de armamento, incluso sin la debida justificación económica. Estas justificaciones tienen una importancia secundaria cuando se conoce la fecha aproximada de inicio de un conflicto caliente, para el que hay que comprar todo el armamento posible.
> 
> 
> ...



Con tanto juego de desvestir a un santo para vestir a otro ya tenenos al flanco Sur de la OTAN sin un solo fungible en sus almacenes (y esto son años hasta reponerlo) y solo falta que Corea también vacíe los suyos. Taiwan no se lo puede permitir y no lo hará, pero al final el susto puede llegar por cualquier parte.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Dmitry Puchkov ha sido incluido en el 9º paquete de sanciones de la UE. Hijos de puta.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## millie34u (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Parece que a la UE se le acaban las listas: 144 personas, entre ellas Nikita Mijalkov, Dmitri Puchkov (Goblin), Sergei Mikheev, el cantante Leps y el director del canal Spas, Boris Korchevnikov, han sido incluidas en el 9º paquete de sanciones contra Rusia - EUobserver.
Se espera que las nuevas sanciones de la UE afecten a varios periodistas, blogueros y otras personalidades. También se verán afectados cinco ejecutivos de NTV y Ren-TV.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

la realidad es que las materias primas sin la industria y consumo occidentales no valen ni como material de relleno en risia, un imperio navegando en alquitran que tiene carreteras de barro.

de ello que risia tenga que malvender su petroleo a 45$ 

el resto es tiempo presente astral 



Centinela dijo:


> Yo no me reiría tanto. Europa no tiene petroleo, y enfadar a la OPEP no es un buen negocio. Tampoco tenemos gas. Ídem.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

esta vez la prediccion del asustaviejismo se cumplira

frangelico signature



frangelico dijo:


> Con tanto juego de desvestir a un santo para vestir a otro ya tenenos al flanco Sur de la OTAN sin un solo fungible en sus almacenes (y esto son años hasta reponerlo) y solo falta que Corea también vacíe los suyos. Taiwan no se lo puede permitir y no lo hará, pero al final el susto puede llegar por cualquier parte.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Francia suministrará a Ucrania seis obuses autopropulsados TRF-1 de 155 mm fuera de servicio y algunos proyectiles de 155 mm.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Se está vendiendo bien el libro de Pedro Baños.

Está el séptimo entre los mas vendidos de la clasificación de librerías independientes


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a bombardear Donetsk con MLRS.
Se han producido varias incursiones de Grad en la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas han informado de que un caza de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania pilotado por el teniente coronel Maksym Fedorov, piloto militar de 2ª clase, fue derribado cerca de Artemivsk (Bajmut) el 11 de diciembre. El piloto ucraniano derribado era natural de Poltava y en los últimos años había servido en la 831ª Brigada de Aviación Táctica de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana (estacionada en Mirhorod).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Snowball (12 Dic 2022)

Off topic??

@ZHU DE 

Se acabó la pantomima 





__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info


----------



## ZARGON (12 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo raro es que en las guerras no haya más gente que liquide a sus oficiales. Sobre todo cuando son conscientes de que son carne de cañón enviada a morir mientras los señoritos allegados al régimen escapan. Estando armado reventar la cabeza del jefe es bien fácil, y si muchos lo hacen todo revienta.



Es que en tiempos de guerra es como en tiempos de paz.
Dejar de actuar como rebaño es muy dificil, el miedo paraliza.
Ser el primero en dar el paso es lo mas dificil, por eso los verdaderos valientes son muy pocos.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Resumen del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre los progresos de la operación militar especial en Ucrania (12.12.2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa siguen llevando a cabo una operación militar especial.

◽ Hasta 70 militares ucranianos, tres vehículos blindados de combate y cinco vehículos fueron destruidos en las zonas de Kupyansk y Krasno-Limansky como resultado de complejos ataques con fuego contra las zonas donde se concentran los efectivos y el equipo militar de las AFU.

◽ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas prosiguieron su ofensiva. Como resultado del fuego preventivo, fue frustrado un intento del enemigo con una compañía de la 59ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de las AFU de contraatacar las posiciones rusas en dirección al asentamiento Peski de la República Popular de Donetsk. La parte ucraniana sufrió pérdidas de hasta 30 soldados ucranianos, dos vehículos de combate de infantería y tres camionetas.

La aviación operativa-táctica, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería alcanzaron 83 unidades de artillería de las AFU en posiciones de fuego, así como personal y equipo militar en 156 zonas.

Un depósito de municiones de la 102ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial de las AFU fue destruido cerca de Gulyai Polye, región de Zaporizhzhia.

Un lanzacohetes múltiple ucraniano Smerch fue alcanzado durante un tiroteo de contrabatería cerca de Zelenyi Gai, en la provincia de Kharkiv. Un lanzacohetes múltiple Grad ucraniano fue alcanzado cerca del asentamiento de Krasny Liman, en la República Popular de Donetsk.

Las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea rusas destruyeron dos aviones MiG-29 de las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas en las inmediaciones de los asentamientos de Rodinskoye y Pavlovka de la República Popular de Donetsk. Además, dos helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos fueron derribados en las zonas de Kurakhovo y Kostyantynivka de la República Popular de Donetsk.

Seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados fueron destruidos durante el día en las zonas de Holikove, Ploshchanka, Melovatka, Popasne de la República Popular de Luhansk, Terny de la región de Kharkiv y la ciudad de Donetsk.

◽ Asimismo, dos misiles balísticos ucranianos Tochka-U y dos cohetes lanzadores múltiples HIMARS fueron interceptados cerca de Yubileynoye, en la región de Kherson.

Un total de 343 aviones, 183 helicópteros, 2.653 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 396 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 7.076 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 928 vehículos de combate lanzacohetes múltiples, 3.678 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros, y 7.568 vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos desde el inicio de la operación militar especial.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

Solo les ha faltado decir que ellos atacarán el país que les de la gana y que Occidente no se ponga tonto que no tienen ni voz ni voto.....total solo ponen los millones, armamento, mercenarios etc etc No deja de sorprenderme como tratan a Occidente (Europa realmente que es a quienes atizan constantemente) pese a todo el esfuerzo que están haciendo los Europeos por una guerra en la que no pintamos nada. Pero Zelenski y su séquito saben que pueden menospreciar todo lo que quieran a Europa, ya que no pintan nada en esta guerra, solo están para obedecer lo que dicte EEUU....que triste siendo Europeos.


"Por otro lado, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania*, Dimitro Kuleba*, *ha rechazado las "lecciones de moral" de Occidente sobre cómo deben gestionar esta guerra* y ha cuestionado a quienes critican que puedan* lanzar ataques sobre territorio ruso."*


Y la enésima prueba de que da igual cuantos palos den desde Ucrania a Europa y sus líderes, que su función es solo poner millones y armas y que ya no se atreven ni a alzar la voz ante las constantes críticas que reciben de los políticos de Ucrania.


*La UE amplía con 2.000 millones más el fondo para dar armas a Ucrania*

Los países de la Unión Europea decidieron aumentar en 2023 con *2.000 millones de euros más* a precios corrientes el Fondo Europeo de Apoyo a la Paz (FEAP), por el que financian parte de las armas que entregan a Ucrania para defenderse de Rusia, y no descartan *"un nuevo aumento en una etapa posterior"*.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

hay dos teorias,
1ºel foro es neutral y los trolls del kremlin actuan en coordinacion para trasformarlo en una plataforma de sudversion ideologica o
2º el foro es a nivel administrador un enclave de la inteligencia rusa

Un foro neutral habilitaria sin problemas un hilo con chincheta para la serie ALGO PASA CON LA OPERACION SUBNORMAL DEL ENANO PEDERASTA, que tiene mas mensajes y millones de visita pese a sufrir el asalto de kremlin bots.
Cuando @Alvin Red, moderador, te dice una mamarrachada sacada del acervo cultural ruso cerrado, en ruso, parece apuntar mas bien a la segunda opción.

Este foro ESTA A NIVEL ADMINISTRADOR VINCULADO A LA SUBVERSION IDEOLOGICA RUSA COMO UNA PLATAFORMA DE ATAQUE A LA ESTABILIDAD DE ESPAÑA.





Teuro dijo:


> Este foro debe estar patrocinado por Rusia Today, cualquier día de estos vemos a la Guardia Civil registrando la casa de Calopez y el foro en el telediario. Un nido de prorrusos a sueldo del Kremlin.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Yo no me reiría tanto. Europa no tiene petroleo, y enfadar a la OPEP no es un buen negocio. Tampoco tenemos gas. Ídem.



De momento, cuando gobierne VoX, se exploraran las aguas territoriales españolas en el atlantico canario y todos los indicios apuntan a que hay grandes bolsas y reservas de hidrocarburos esperando a ser perforadas y explotadas.




PD- España pais productor de gas y petroleo, si Dios quiere !!!.


----------



## Malevich (12 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De momento, cuando gobierne VoX, se exploraran las aguas territoriales españolas en el atlantico canario y todos los indicios apuntan a que hay grandes bolsas y reservas de hidrocarburos esperando a ser perforadas y explotadas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289633
> 
> ...



Vamos que con vox tendremos grifos de oro como los saudíes.


----------



## Centinela (12 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la realidad es que las materias primas sin la industria y consumo occidentales no valen ni como material de relleno en risia, un imperio navegando en alquitran que tiene carreteras de barro.
> 
> de ello que risia tenga que malvender su petroleo a 45$
> 
> el resto es tiempo presente astral




Veo que en realidad eres más tonto de lo que pareces. ¿No te parece importante tener materias primas? La industria y el consumo occidental está a la baja, y el de otros países al alza. Y si se lía la mundial y se vuelve a la autarquía dime a mí cómo se calentará Europa o se moverá. Porque EEUU sí que tiene materias primas, pero en Europa volvemos a la Edad de Piedra. Y según tú tenemos la sartén por el mango. Lo dicho, analfabeto funcional.

¿Lo entiendes o te hago un dibujo?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Es que en tiempos de guerra es como en tiempos de paz.
> Dejar de actuar como rebaño es muy dificil, el miedo paraliza.
> Ser el primero en dar el paso es lo mas dificil, por eso los verdaderos valientes son muy pocos.



hay que dejar que el odio mas profundo habite en tu nvcleo mas interno todos los dias de modo que seas capaz de hacer cualquier cosa en cualquier momento, con una sonrisa siempre, por supuesto


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De momento, cuando gobierne VoX, se exploraran las aguas territoriales españolas en el atlantico canario y todos los indicios apuntan a que hay grandes bolsas y reservas de hidrocarburos esperando a ser perforadas y explotadas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289633
> 
> ...



No sacó Sánchez una ley que prohíbe esas actividades tan poco ecológicas?


----------



## Archimanguina (12 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es terrorífico lo que se puede llegar a hacer con los drones.



eso con un matachispas o un sombrerete de 10 eur del leroy te lo hubieras ahorrado


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

España enviando lo que tiene.....y lo que no tiene, de nuevo enviarán más generadores que ya ni tiene el ejército y que han de pedir a las empresas. Luego cuando haga falta en España.....pero lo importante para los políticos es salir en la foto y hacerle la rosca como sea a EEUU.


*España enviará 25 nuevos generadores eléctricos a Ucrania *

La ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles, *ha anunciado que el Gobierno está coordinando con algunas empresas el envío de* más de 25 generadores eléctricos* que saldrán hacia Ucrania en los próximos días para paliar la falta de electricidad que afecta a algunas ciudades como Odesa.

Robles ha recordado que España ya *ha enviado este tipo de material *y ha agradecido a las empresas que están ayudando a aportar nuevos aparatos, con las que, según ha apuntado*, acababa de reunirse para coordinar el envío.*


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No sacó Sánchez una ley que prohíbe esas actividades tan poco ecológicas?



Si, quiere proteger los intereses de su amiga Priscila.


----------



## Malevich (12 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No sacó Sánchez una ley que prohíbe esas actividades tan poco ecológicas?



La ley se puede cambiar. 
Otra cosa son los amos de vox, que no responden a los intereses españoles. 
Además que en España el bipartidismo está atado y bien atado.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Vamos que con vox tendremos grifos de oro como los saudíes.



Y los inodoros de Roca de oro de 24 kilates !!!.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

apareceran movimientos de extrema izmierda pagadas por putin para que eso no suceda


.Kaikus dijo:


> De momento, cuando gobierne VoX, se exploraran las aguas territoriales españolas en el atlantico canario y todos los indicios apuntan a que hay grandes bolsas y reservas de hidrocarburos esperando a ser perforadas y explotadas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289633
> 
> ...


----------



## delhierro (12 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "_Lo de tirar los puentes no es complicado si se ponen a ello"_
> 
> De la censurada e innacesible prensa rusa. ( K. Pravda hoy).
> 
> ...



Veo que no te gustan las "banderas" pero estas subido en una de la OTAN. 

No sigas profundizando en tus errores. Esta claro y te lo he demostrado que en toda la UE, hay censura politica contra los medios rusos. Por muy pro-otan que seas, no vas a poder negar algo que ha legislado Europa y que todo el mundo puede comprobar.









El veto a RT y Sputnik abre heridas en la Unión Europea


La Comisión Europea anuncia que prohibirá a Russian Today y Sputnik, ya que "son parte de la maquinaria de guerra de Rusia".



www.rtve.es













La UE cierra sus cielos a todo avión ruso, veta a RT y Sputnik y castiga a Bielorrusia por ayudar a Putin


La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, ha propuesto este domingo prohibir el paso de cualquier avión ruso en el espacio aéreo de la Unión Europea y vetar las emisiones de Russia Today y Sputnik en territorio comunitario, así como nuevas sanciones a Bielorrusia por su...




www.20minutos.es





En Rusia muchos de los medios son de propietarios prooccidentales, a veces hombres de paja. No es ningun misterio que hay prensa libre jaja si por libre cuentas que no estan con el poder allí. porque son del poder de aquí claro. Esos no tienen bloquadas las busquedas, o las IPs.

En cuanto a los puentes:

Dieron al puente en los primeros misilazos. No fallaron, no es que te lo diga yo hay videos de los primeros ataques. De hecho hay o habia 3 ataques diferentes.

El que escribe o es tonto ( es posible ) o cobra por decir lo conveniente, en este caso para el poder allí.

Ya lo he explicado, muchas veces pero hay varias formas de tumbarlos de forma convencional. Que el citado omite.

Recapitulando :

1.- Misiles de crucero. Como se vio en el puente de odessa perfectamente capaces de acertar. Los del Dniper estan a 1/3 de camino. Al de odesa le tiraron calibres que son ligeros, los rusos tienen otros más pesados con los que destruyeron por ejemplo 2 compuertas en una presa algo mucho más pequeño que un puente.

Se puede objetar que no lo tumbas del todo. Puede, depende el punto de impacto, del misil elegido, etc... Pero no hace falta tumbar un puente completamente para que quede total o parcialmente inutilizado.

Los calibres tienen una cabeza x10 el peso de lso famosos hirman que hacian agujetidos en el puente de Jerson. Simplemente si no haces bastante daño tiras más. Lso daños se acumual.

2.- Lo definitivo. Misiles balisticos iskander con 500kg a velocidad de impacto hipersonica. Segun los rusos CEP 10 metros, yo soy generoso 20m. Para los puentes grandes de 25m de ancho....hacer cuentas. Y no , no hace falta darle al pilar de soporte, como se vio en Crimea, o en Jerson. Otra tontada anticientifica. Si partes el plano o lo debilitas .....

3.- Aviación. Esta es clara tiene miles de aviones, literalmente. Bombas gordas, cohetes , incluso de lejos misiles antipistas.

4.- Drones. Son pequeños contra los puentes de carretera, pero serian muy efectivos contra los más importantes los de ferrocarril porque podrian causar daños a un coste insignificante.

5.- Artilleria, MSLR guiados oh sorpresa los rusos tambien tienen. Limitado a los de Zaporille, por alcance. Daños como los de Jerson, cuestión de insistir.

6.- Este de mi repertorio. Drones o barcazas modificadas por el Dnieper. Si son submarinos perfectos. No creo que sea llegar a la luna.

7.- Ataques terroristas como en el Crimea.

Lo fundamental, es que ninguna de estas cosas se ha intentado. No es que se intente y no funcionen , es que no ha aprobado atacar esos blancos. ¿ porque ? Hombre, porque pasan mercacias por ellos, como ahora esta el sultan intentando que ademas de trigo los ucranianos exporten otras cosas por mar. ¿ no pudria rusia hundir los barcos ? 

Aquí el único infantil debes ser tu, que te crees que el resto de la gente es tonta. Sigue tragandote las tontadas otanicas, yo a diferencia de tí no me trago la de Putin ni las de nadie. Leo , pienso y saco conclusiones.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

El comandante del destacamento 93 de las AFU. Reventado en una mina cerca de Artemivsk. No volverá a caminar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

Otro que tiene mierda del khan incrustada en las meninges









La producción industrial crece un 0,9% tanto en la eurozona como en la UE en septiembre


La producción industrial desestacionalizada registra un crecimiento del 0,9% en septiembre tanto en la eurozona como en toda la Unión Europea (UE). Frente al mismo mes del año pasado, el avance es del 4,9% y 5,7%, respectivamente, según Eurostat, la oficina de estadística comunitaria.




www.bolsamania.com





Mientras tanto en rusia:





__





La producción industrial en Rusia cae un 3,5% en noviembre


Email




www.bolsamania.com





Estabas mucho mejor de puta secretaria con el diccionario en la mano



Centinela dijo:


> Veo que en realidad eres más tonto de lo que pareces. ¿No te parece importante tener materias primas? La industria y el consumo occidental está a la baja, y el de otros países al alza. Y si se lía la mundial y se vuelve a la autarquía dime a mí cómo se calentará Europa o se moverá. Porque EEUU sí que tiene materias primas, pero en Europa volvemos a la Edad de Piedra. Y según tú tenemos la sartén por el mango. Lo dicho, analfabeto funcional.
> 
> ¿Lo entiendes o te hago un dibujo?


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

* Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 13.00 horas del 12 de diciembre de 2022*

Continúan los combates encarnizados en los alrededores de Bakhmut. En la red circulan rumores de que las tropas ucranianas se han retirado por completo de la zona poblada, pero no es así: aunque algunas unidades se han retirado efectivamente de la ciudad para reaprovisionarse, la guarnición restante sigue manteniendo la defensa.

En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), unidades de la 54ª brigada de las AFU, apoyadas por la artillería, frenan el avance de las tropas rusas. Las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas están sufriendo grandes pérdidas y parte del personal ha sido retirado a Kostyantynivka.

▪ Las unidades de asalto de la PMC Wagner han establecido el control sobre dos reductos de pelotón en la línea Bakhmut-Soledar, acercándose a la carretera que une los asentamientos.

▪ Se han transferido refuerzos desde la región de Chernihiv para reforzar la agrupación ucraniana, mientras que la 57ª brigada de las AFU está siendo tripulada por hombres movilizados sin formación de combate.

▪ Unidades separadas de la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de las AFU, previamente comprometidas en la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, llegaron a Paraskivivka el otro día.

▪ Además, está previsto que en un futuro próximo lleguen desde la región de Zhytomyr formaciones de la 77ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las AFU, entrenadas en el Reino Unido.

En la dirección de Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk), las fuerzas NM del DNR, apoyadas por la artillería, están llevando a cabo una ofensiva al este de Toretsk.

▪ Para mantener las líneas desde Kleshcheyevka hasta Toretsk y Druzhba, se ha redesplegado el personal del 3er batallón de la 28ª Brigada de las AFU, que previamente había llegado desde la dirección de Kherson.

En el sector de Lisichansk, las AFU se preparan para una ofensiva cerca de Belogorovka. En Serebryanka se han formado dos grupos de asalto y en Hryhorivka se ha establecido un punto de recogida de heridos.

▪ Dos UAV de reconocimiento Furya y Leleka-100 operan en la zona al noreste de Seversk.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (12 Dic 2022)

No se si ya estaba
Drones persas para Serbia


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Claro claro.



Faltaría más.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

La operación "picadora de carne en Artemivsk" sigue triturando a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas
Cada día aparecen más imágenes de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas lisiado. Según los informes de los medios de comunicación occidentales, las víctimas diarias sólo alcanzan un mínimo de 250 personas al día. El número de muertos se clasifica para no escandalizar a la sociedad ucraniana.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> En breves serán derribados… qué manera de desperdiciar armamento… y más esos hermosos aviones



Esos Mig-29A AS 9.12 tienen muchos años y horas de vuelo, estaban ya retirados y las pocas horas de vuelo que les queden ahora serán menos aún.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## GuidoVonList (12 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo dices por los llamados a nukear que llevais realizando los PUTINCELES?
> 
> una pica de la que usan los perceveiros hace falta para sacarte la mugre que se te ha incrustado en el craneo por dentro, de abrevar la palangana del khan



La mano de nuestro señor Jesucristo guía los misiles rusos que bombardean las infraestructuras ucras.

Que bendigan un “Satán” y purifiquen esa tierra sombría.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso lleva a cabo un reconocimiento de batalla, rompiendo la defensa de las AFU cerca de Veliky Novoselkivka
"Según los últimos datos, nuestras tropas en la dirección de Veliky Novoselkivka han regresado a su posición inicial. Todo estaba planeado como una ofensiva, pero en realidad tuvo lugar como una batalla de reconocimiento. No exagero: todos los que no participaban en la acción de asalto observaban al enemigo con mucha atención por todos los medios y extraían mucha información útil. En cuanto a la ofensiva, el resultado demuestra falta de preparación. Pero es bueno que no nos hayamos aferrado, en aras de un trozo rojo en el mapa, a las posiciones de vanguardia dejadas casi sin lucha por el enemigo y nos hayamos convertido en blancos de una galería de tiro", declaró el combatiente de Vostok Oleksandr Khodakovsky.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirmaron la muerte del piloto de combate de MiG-29, Taras Redkin


----------



## Trajanillo (12 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Mientras, pues mas malas noticias para los rusonazis genocidas:



@rejon y tu sois los mismos cada vez lo tengo más claro...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

@frangelico AVREEE

MAS GAS AHORA CON RISIA ENVIADA A TOMAR POR CULO DE GESTIONAR LOS DEPOSITOS Y SU BUTANO


----------



## EGO (12 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> La mano de nuestro señor Jesucristo guía los misiles rusos que bombardean las infraestructuras ucras.
> 
> Que bendigan un “Satán” y purifiquen esa tierra sombría.



Ten cuidado con meter a Jesucristo en tus pajas mentales putinceles,que el creer que tu mision es divina te lleva al final a cometer un monton de actos contrarios a lo que justamente predicaba Jesucristo.

Otros degenerados como tu pensaron lo mismo en otras epocas de la historia y al final acabaron matando mas cristianos que enemigos,que es lo que os esta pasando a vosotros.

Chechenos y Buriatos matando cristianos blancos ucranianos.Si todavia no te das cuenta de que eres un idiota util de los euroasiaticos y la judiada en general es que tienes el mismo CI que un moro o un nigga venido en patera y te mereces el titulo de TRAIDOR.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Esos Mig-29A AS 9.12 tienen muchos años y horas de vuelo, estaban ya retirados y las pocas horas de vuelo que les queden ahora serán menos aún.



Quedan muchos por ahí todavía? Ya han donado los suyos búlgaros y rumanos ? Los eslovacos son una docena, creo.


----------



## delhierro (12 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Esos Mig-29A AS 9.12 tienen muchos años y horas de vuelo, estaban ya retirados y las pocas horas de vuelo que les queden ahora serán menos aún.



Y ademas no le interesan al complejo industrial occidental. Han dejado a todo el este sin tanques ni aviones, lo que podria ser peligroso.

Pero saben que Putin no va a lanzar ninguna guerra a gran escala, así que peligro casi 0 y mucho negocio en los proximos años vendiendo material nuevo a credito a los gobiernos bien amaestrados del todo el este de Europa. Como es lógico sus poblaciones acabaran aun más pobres y reducidas, pero en realidad quizas hasta esta carambola este calculada.


----------



## Peineto (12 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Con tanto juego de desvestir a un santo para vestir a otro ya tenenos al flanco Sur de la OTAN sin un solo fungible en sus almacenes (y esto son años hasta reponerlo) y solo falta que Corea también vacíe los suyos. Taiwan no se lo puede permitir y no lo hará, pero al final el susto puede llegar por cualquier parte.



Desde mi barrera del santo cinismo lo están haciendo muy bien. Ni un regimiento de los mejores espías conseguirían montar el desastre que han montado las bandas de políticos oXidentales. ¡Muy bien, tribunos del populacho, muy bien!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

picadora y churrascadora de mobikis
REVOLUCION EN MOBIKIGRADO YA
QUE HAGAN LA GUERRA EL ENANO PEDERASTA Y SU MONAGUILLO KIRIL



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Bonito cadaver para nutrición del suelo de la madre patria.

Que se joda la Lesbia ña esta


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

El Comité Olímpico Estadounidense, a favor de la participación de Rusia en los Juegos Olímpicos de París 2024 - Jefe del USOPC

"Puede resultar desagradable darse cuenta, pero la no admisión de los rusos nos hace retroceder, su regreso es realmente importante para el movimiento (olímpico). Dicho esto, seguimos apoyando al pueblo de Ucrania y a sus atletas. Estados Unidos apoya que se busque la forma de que los atletas que se han entrenado toda su vida para ello vuelvan a competir, pero nos oponemos firmemente a que regresen bajo la bandera nacional mientras sus países están sometidos a sanciones", declaró Suzanne Lyons, citada por el Wall Street Journal.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Lymansky y Kupyansk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk y Krasno-Limansky, hasta 70 combatientes ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 5 vehículos han sido destruidos como resultado de complejos ataques de fuego contra las zonas donde se concentran los efectivos y el equipo militar de las AFU.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas prosiguieron su ofensiva en dirección a Donetsk. Se frustró un intento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de contraatacar las posiciones rusas en dirección al asentamiento Piski de la DNR. Las pérdidas ucranianas ascendieron a 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP y 3 camionetas.
▪ La aviación, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas están atacando a las unidades de las AFU en las posiciones de tiro, así como a la mano de obra y el equipo militar en 156 zonas.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23894









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ten cuidado con meter a Jesucristo en tus pajas mentales putinceles,que el creer que tu mision es divina te lleva al final a cometer un monton de actos contrarios a lo que justamente predicaba Jesucristo.
> 
> Otros degenerados como tu pensaron lo mismo en otras epocas de la historia y al final acabaron matando mas cristianos que enemigos,que es lo que os esta pasando a vosotros.
> 
> Chechenos y Buriatos matando cristianos blancos ucranianos.Si todavia no te das cuenta de que eres un idiota util de los euroasiaticos y la judiada en general es que tienes el mismo CI que un moro o un nigga venido en patera y te mereces el titulo de TRAIDOR.



El traidor eres tú, vendiendo a tus hermanos por un plato de lentejas malas.

¿Matar a un blanco nazi cuyo sueño es meterme en un campo de concentración? ya puede Dios cuidar a su rebaño procurando que esta escoria humana no ande por la tierra.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Guardias fronterizos ucranianos exigen a ciudadanos moldavos que respondan a cánticos nazis

Una mujer fue detenida en un puesto de control cuando se dirigía a Odessa y se le exigió que respondiera al saludo "Gloria a Ucrania", utilizado por los nazis rabiosos. Demostrar fuerza intimidando a mujeres de otro país es un signo de debilidad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Peineto (12 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Veo que en realidad eres más tonto de lo que pareces. ¿No te parece importante tener materias primas? La industria y el consumo occidental está a la baja, y el de otros países al alza. Y si se lía la mundial y se vuelve a la autarquía dime a mí cómo se calentará Europa o se moverá. Porque EEUU sí que tiene materias primas, pero en Europa volvemos a la Edad de Piedra. Y según tú tenemos la sartén por el mango. Lo dicho, analfabeto funcional.
> 
> ¿Lo entiendes o te hago un dibujo?



Es perder el tiempo.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

* "La situación en torno a Kosovo se encuentra 'en la última línea', más allá de la cual es posible una fase caliente de confrontación" - Embajador ruso en Serbia*
Alexander Botsan-Kharchenko señaló que las "autoridades de Kosovo" apuestan de manera flagrante y descarada por el uso de la fuerza con el apoyo de Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea.
Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso: Rusia ayudará a Belgrado a defender sus legítimos intereses nacionales en relación con Kosovo, apoyándose en las resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (12 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Se está vendiendo bien el libro de Pedro Baños.
> 
> Está el séptimo entre los mas vendidos de la clasificación de librerías independientes
> 
> ...



Sus ideas son para la gente que lee no para la que ve el SALVAME.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Bonito cadaver para nutrición del suelo de la madre patria.
> 
> Que se joda la Lesbia ña esta



Ya sabéis lo que pienso de los mercenarios, cobró bien y murió, que le den morcilla.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informa que un MiG-31 ruso escoltó a un avión de reconocimiento noruego P-3s "Orion" sobre el Mar de Barents.

No hubo violación de la frontera estatal por parte del avión de reconocimiento noruego.

@milinfolive


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

el divino putin quema la vieja rusia para edificar el imperio rusista


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Raro, raro.....lo del accidente comienza a dejar de ser creible a falta de saber que ha pasado (será o no será en este caso, pero hay otros casos en que ya si ha sido) Que tiempos aquellos en que lanzar un misil cerca de un centro comercial vacio (que no dentro de un centro comercial) era algo criticable durante semanas....sin embargo poner bombas dentro de uno o de un hotel donde puede que si haya gente, deja de ser criticable si lo hace el otro bando. Se está volviendo una peligrosa costumbre lo de las bombas en hoteles, centros comerciales, coches bomba contra civiles....
> 
> *Sale en llamas un nuevo centro comercial cerca de Moscú*



Hombre ni hay mucha sorpresa en que la Organización Terrorista de los anglos del norte haga actos terroristas, es su misión


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (12 Dic 2022)

@Giles Amaury, post: 43902868, member: 32341"]
Los ciudadanos ucranianos son ucranianos.

*Ucrania solo ha existido como nación 30 años. Por pura visicitud histórica un ciudadano es ucraniano, pudiendo ser polaco, húngaro, eslovaco, rumano, por supuesto ruso o bien otra cosa que podemos llamar ucraniano. Pero esta la voluntad de ser y eso no se sometió a un sufragio*

Algunos tendrán simpatía por Rusia y ellos se consideraran rusos, pero eso no los convierten en rusos o que tengan "filiación rusa".

*Usted dice "algunos" tal vez tendenciosa mente, porque pueden ser muchos, y hasta la mayoría de los habitantes de algunas regiones que fueron siempre rusas y se regalaron a eso llamado "Ucrania". Al final no existiendo autodeterminación lo que habido es guerra para que los que se consideraban rusos, volvieran a serlo. Cumpliendo Minsk hubiera sido suficiente. Si el establishment ucraniano hubiera tenido voluntad de solucionar conflictos en lugar de prepararse para la guerra, pues eso.*


Los asuntos internos de Ucrania que deriven en conflictos internos entre sus regiones y que no puedan solucionar los propios ucranianos tendrían que haberse tratado de solucionar en la ONU.

*Pero no se hizo y la responsable de lo que ocurre en su país es Ucrania ante todo*

Pero se ve que la solución para los problemas de Ucrania era que Rusia les quitará Crimea y armará a los separatistas del Dombass.

*En cualquier caso Ucrania no ha tenido voluntad de solucionar el conflicto en 8 años. Mejor hubiera sido que Rusia hubiera puesto fin a esto en el 2014 y el conflicto se habría abreviado a unos pocos días. 
Rusia solo ha pecado de buenísimo, y lo que haciendo con la guerra donde mata menos civiles que Ucrania bombardeando Donetsk*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

por stalin!! otros 20 millones de esclavos muertos!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

por eso votaron independencia en el 91 con inmensa mayoria  



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Giles Amaury, post: 43902868, member: 32341"]
> Los ciudadanos ucranianos son ucranianos.
> 
> *Ucrania solo ha existido como nación 30 años. Por pura visicitud histórica un ciudadano es ucraniano, pudiendo ser polaco, húngaro, eslovaco, rumano, por supuesto ruso o bien otra cosa que podemos llamar ucraniano. Pero esta la voluntad de ser y eso no se sometió a un sufragio*
> ...



[/QUOTE]


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (12 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> En q fuentes te basas para fundamentar lo q afirmas ? Citalas por favor...




¿En que me baso?, en que llevan desde Julio para avanzar 3 kilómetros de mierda y todavía les falta casi toda la parte urbana.

Esta era la situación el 9 de diciembre, no creo que haya cambiado mucho. Desde Junio han perdido 10 veces más de lo que han avanzado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ha aparecido en la Web un video interesante del uso (uso) del sistema de defensa aérea ruso S-300V4. Las imágenes raras publicadas muestran el trabajo de combate del sistema militar de defensa aérea en la zona del NMD de Rusia en el territorio de Ucrania.
> 
> Un video corto muestra cómo un sistema de misiles antiaéreos (SAM) en el campo lanza un misil guiado antiaéreo (SAM) tierra-aire (tierra-aire) que se precipita hacia su objetivo.
> 
> ...




No es casualidad, el S-300V4 es una modernización que está bastante próxima en capacidades al S-400, de hecho emplean el mismo misil 40N6 para conseguir alcances tan grandes.








GRAU indexAlcanceAltitud máximaVelocidad máxima del misilVelocidad máxima del objetivoPesoPeso de la cabeza de combate explosiva del misilTipo de guíaNotas40N6E400 km30 km (98.000 pies)Mach 124,800 m/s
Mach 141,893 Kg315 KgGuía semi-activa radar o guía activa radar.Con guía radar activa el misil sube a la altitud designada y luego cambia al modo automático de busqueda y destrucción.

Eficaz contra objetivos que vuelen a baja altitud a distancias extremadamente grandes (por debajo del horizonte radar).

Por compararlo con el sistema Occidental de mayor alcance basado en tierra, los misiles de las baterías Patriot PAC-2/3 tienen un alcance máximo de 160 Kms.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

*Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
Situación a las 18.00 horas del 12 de diciembre de 2022*

El tercer día de protestas de los serbios de Kosovo ha transcurrido en relativa calma, a pesar de las amenazas de las autoridades de utilizar la fuerza para disolver las barricadas.

▪ Según algunas fuentes serbias, se volvieron a oír explosiones durante la noche en Kosovska Mitrovica, pero los medios de comunicación no pudieron confirmar esta información. Los centros educativos para niños permanecen cerrados desde hoy. Los cafés y restaurantes también han suspendido su trabajo.

▪ Los puntos de cruce de Jarinje y Brnjak en la línea de contacto siguen cerrados. El tráfico en ambas direcciones está detenido.

▪ Los serbios siguieron reforzando las barricadas levantadas en los días anteriores. Debido a las malas condiciones meteorológicas, los residentes de los asentamientos se turnan para trabajar en ellos. En Rudar se ha formado toda una ciudad de tiendas de campaña, y también han aparecido nuevas barricadas en Lesko y Zupce, cerca de Zubin Potok.

▪ Según fuentes locales, algunas unidades del ejército serbio se han desplazado hacia el sur y se encuentran a sólo 7 km de la línea de contacto. También se ha desplazado a la frontera administrativa una gendarmería serbia de más de 5.000 hombres.

Se espera que el 15 de diciembre las autoridades de Belgrado soliciten formalmente el despliegue de 1.000 efectivos de la KFOR internacional dirigida por la OTAN para proteger a la población serbia.

▪ Se ha creado un cuartel general de crisis en Kosovo y Metohija para informar a la población y a los medios de comunicación sobre la situación actual. El líder serbokosovar Goran Rakic, Viceprimer Ministro dimisionario de Kosovo, pronunció un discurso. Pidió a las autoridades de Pristina que dejaran de acosar a los serbios, y a la población serbia de la provincia que no sucumbiera a las provocaciones.

▪ Según el Ministerio de Defensa serbio, es posible que en un futuro próximo se produzcan ataques contra misiones internacionales de mantenimiento de la paz por parte de fuerzas de seguridad albanesas vestidas de paisano.

Según el embajador ruso en Belgrado, la situación en Kosovo y Metohija se encuentra "en la última línea", a la que podría seguir una fase caliente de confrontación.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

la autentica y verdadera hermandad eslava


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

_ejque lo dicen fuentes otan!

_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Peineto (12 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
> Situación a las 18.00 horas del 12 de diciembre de 2022*
> 
> El tercer día de protestas de los serbios de Kosovo ha transcurrido en relativa calma, a pesar de las amenazas de las autoridades de utilizar la fuerza para disolver las barricadas.
> ...



Inmigrantes llegaron que de tu casa te echaron. Elemental, tan elemental que nadie se entera, o no quiere enterarse hasta que la realidad les abre los ojos a golpes de horror.


----------



## EGO (12 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> El traidor eres tú, vendiendo a tus hermanos por un plato de lentejas malas.
> 
> ¿Matar a un blanco nazi cuyo sueño es meterme en un campo de concentración? ya puede Dios cuidar a su rebaño procurando que esta escoria humana no ande por la tierra.



Es que los rojos de mierda debeis estar en un campo de concentracion,porque fuera os dedicais a sabotear y subvertir occidente,para mayor loor y gloria de cierta tribu.

El mayor ejemplo es España.En cuanto murio Franco y volviesteis a salir de la cueva, os cargasteis el pais en pocos años.

Toda la mierda que estas tragando(y la que te queda) es solo culpa tuya y de tus camaradas rojos.

Y tu no eres mi hermano.Eres un *TRAIDOR* al que hay que reventarle los cojones.PUNTO:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)

EL ENANO PEDERASTA QUIERE UN EJERCITO DE MOBIKIS DE TERRACOTA EN EL INFIERNO, EL PUTINCELATO APOYA LA INICIATIVA


----------



## EGO (12 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Del clan de los pedofilos,como Biden.

Mira que rapido se quito a Litvinenko del medio cuando este le acuso de pedofilia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

I love Electric     

"
*Suiza está considerando prohibiciones de circulación para autos eléctricos*
El suministro de energía en el próximo invierno está causando preocupación en muchos países. Suiza también se está preparando para un apagón y quiere prohibir la conducción de automóviles eléctricos.


Suiza podría ser el primer país en imponer prohibiciones de circulación de autos eléctricos en caso de emergencia para garantizar la seguridad energética. Varios medios así lo informan por unanimidad y se refieren a un proyecto de reglamento sobre restricciones y prohibiciones en el uso de energía eléctrica. Específicamente, el documento dice: "El uso privado de automóviles eléctricos solo está permitido para viajes absolutamente necesarios (por ejemplo, práctica profesional, compras, visitas al médico, asistencia a eventos religiosos, citas judiciales)". También se prevé un límite de velocidad más estricto en las carreteras.

La mayor parte de la electricidad en Suiza proviene de la energía hidroeléctrica. Sin embargo, el país también importa electricidad de Alemania y Francia . Si hay cuellos de botella allí, la electricidad también podría escasear en Suiza. La seguridad energética en Europa se considera en peligro debido a la guerra de agresión rusa contra Ucrania . Por lo tanto, muchos países se están preparando para una emergencia. Puede leer aquí  la probabilidad de un apagón en Alemania .









Schweiz erwägt Fahrverbote für E-Autos


Die Energieversorgung im kommenden Winter bereitet vielen Ländern Sorge. Auch die Schweiz wappnet sich für einen Blackout – und will Fahrverbote für Elektroautos ermöglichen.




www.spiegel.de


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es que los rojos de mierda debeis estar en un campo de concentracion,porque fuera os dedicais a sabotear y subvertir occidente,para mayor loor y gloria de cierta tribu.
> 
> *El mayor ejemplo es España.En cuanto murio Franco y volviesteis a salir de la cueva, os cargasteis el pais en pocos años.*
> 
> ...



Eso es estrictamente cierto. Pasamos de ser la décima potencia industrial con una sociedad sin apenas delincuencia, homogénea, sin grandes deudas, con una educación pública que servía de ascensor social a los pobres, a la mierda que tenemos ahora.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Inmigrantes llegaron que de tu casa te echaron. Elemental, tan elemental que nadie se entera, o no quiere enterarse hasta que la realidad les abre los ojos a golpes de horror.



aqui calentamos en la banda.

yo tengo ya mi chilaba planchada pra la ocasión.


----------



## Dado8 (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso es estrictamente cierto. Pasamos de ser la décima potencia industrial con una sociedad sin apenas delincuencia, homogénea, sin grandes deudas, con una educación pública que servía de ascensor social a los pobres, a la mierda que tenemos ahora.



Pasamos de currar incluso los sábados, a currar 40 horas semanas e incluso gente como yo 35 horas. Tenemos un nivel de vida que más quisiera un español que viviera en los 70.

Para que quiero ser una potencia industrial si la plusvalía recae en 4 manos del Capital.

Nuestro sistema no es el mejor, necesita profundos cambios, pero creer que un currito estaba mejor en los 70 que ahora es un insulto.


----------



## Snowball (12 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> I love Electric
> 
> "
> *Suiza está considerando prohibiciones de circulación para autos eléctricos*
> ...



Jojojo

Pues esto está petado de teslas!!

Diría que de cada 4 coches nuevos, 1 es un Tesla...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> Pues esto está petado de teslas!!
> 
> Diría que de cada 4 coches nuevos, 1 es un Tesla...



Menudo LOL, ja,ja,ja


----------



## Snowball (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pasamos de currar incluso los sábados, a currar 40 horas semanas e incluso gente como yo 35 horas. *Tenemos un nivel de vida que más quisiera un español que viviera en los 70.*
> 
> Para que quiero ser una potencia industrial si la plusvalía recae en 4 manos del Capital.
> 
> Nuestro sistema no es el mejor, necesita profundos cambios, pero creer que un currito estaba mejor en los 70 que ahora es un insulto.



Gracias a la deuda, que no se te olvide...

Y eso no durará eternamente, como la.historia economica demuestra


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

*Los futuros del petróleo amplían sus ganancias, el gasóleo de calefacción sube más de un 5% en EE.UU.*
16:49 || 12/12/2022


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pasamos de currar incluso los sábados, a currar 40 horas semanas e incluso gente como yo 35 horas. Tenemos un nivel de vida que más quisiera un español que viviera en los 70.
> 
> Para que quiero ser una potencia industrial si la plusvalía recae en 4 manos del Capital.
> 
> Nuestro sistema no es el mejor, necesita profundos cambios, pero creer que un currito estaba mejor en los 70 que ahora es un insulto.



No me extraña que votes al cáncer PSOE.

A ver, portador de agentes cancerígenos, en aquella época trabajaba una persona en la familia, y de ese trabajo vivía la familia completa. Sin lujos, pero sin penurias. Ahora dime si la clase media puede permitirse tener hijos y una vida normal trabajando sólo uno.

Tú debes ser de los que se creen que por tener internet, móvil, y hacer viajes de muertos de hambre wannabe la vida es mejor que la de antes.


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

Derruir China es el Gran Objetivo y China lo sabe... 

*Japón se uniría a la presión de EE.UU. para restringir las exportaciones de chips a China. *
15:13 || 12/12/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

Como te afecta directamente @Snowball amplio.

".......

*Restricciones para viviendas particulares*
El Consejo Federal Suizo , al igual que otros países europeos, se está preparando actualmente para una posible escasez de energía en invierno. El país obtiene más del 60 por ciento de su electricidad de la energía hidroeléctrica y casi el 10 por ciento de la energía solar. Pero el 20 por ciento de la electricidad proviene de la energía nuclear. Teóricamente, nuestras propias centrales eléctricas son suficientes para esto. De hecho, Suiza forma parte de la red eléctrica europea e importa electricidad de los países vecinos. La escasez de energía en Francia y Alemania también podría afectar al país alpino.

El proyecto de reglamento solo está disponible actualmente. En caso de un grave corte de energía, las medidas se adaptarían a la situación actual y recién entonces entrarían en vigor las ordenanzas.

L*os servicios de transmisión tienen que acelerar la calidad*
*En caso de emergencia, el consumo de energía se reduce drásticamente para las empresas industriales y comerciales, así como para los hogares privados. Por lo tanto, las lavadoras solo pueden funcionar hasta 40 grados, los enfriadores de bebidas deben mantener la temperatura por encima de los 9 grados, los refrigeradores no por debajo de los 6 grados (sin congelador).*
*En el nivel de escalamiento 2, los servicios de transmisión deben limitar la resolución de sus ofertas de transmisión a definición estándar (SD). Está prohibido el funcionamiento de calentadores móviles*, así como el uso de calentadores de patio y calentadores de asiento en telesillas. No se utilizarán sopladores de hojas eléctricos y no habrá agua caliente en los baños públicos....."










Wegen Energiekrise: Schweiz plant Fahrverbote für Elektroautos


Ein Verordnungsentwurf für eine Strommangellage in der Schweiz sieht starke Einschränkungen vor.




www.t-online.de


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Derruir China es el Gran Objetivo y China lo sabe...
> 
> *Japón se uniría a la presión de EE.UU. para restringir las exportaciones de chips a China. *
> 15:13 || 12/12/2022



Los Japón tienen cuentas grandes que pagar. Y que suelten Okinawa, putos nazis


----------



## piru (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Los ciudadanos ucranianos son ucranianos. Algunos tendrán simpatía por Rusia y ellos se consideraran rusos, pero eso no los convierten en rusos o que tengan "filiación rusa".
> 
> Los asuntos internos de Ucrania que deriven en conflictos internos entre sus regiones y que no puedan solucionar los propios ucranianos tendrían que haberse tratado de solucionar en la ONU. Pero se ve que la solución para los problemas de Ucrania era que Rusia les quitará Crimea y armará a los separatistas del Dombass.



Te olvidas de esto:


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No me extraña que votes al cáncer PSOE.
> 
> A ver, portador de agentes cancerígenos, en aquella época trabaja una persona en la familia, y de ese trabajo vivía la familia completa. Sin lujos, pero sin penurias. Ahora dime si la clase media puede permitirse tener hijos y una vida normal trabajando sólo uno.
> 
> Tú debes ser de los que se creen que por tener internet, móvil, y hacer viajes de muertos de hambre wannabe la vida es mejor que la de antes.



Pero este declive es de todo Occidente desde finales de los 70. Más o menos estamos con las rentas estancadas desde entonces, si ha crecido el PIB es porque crece ñn la población y el tamaño relativo de la fuerza laboral. Por lo demás en ingreso medio por trabajador estamos en los 70. Hay países europeos que consumen hoy la misma energía que hace 40 años, cierto que con algo más de eficiencia, pero esto es lo que hay.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Esta guerra no puede ganarse sin vehículos aéreos no tripulados: imágenes del entrenamiento de cazas en el Centro Vladimir Zhogi de Sistemas no Tripulados. Vladimir Zhogi Centro de Sistemas no Tripulados
▪ "Los cadetes no se limitan a entrenar, sino que ayudan directamente en combate. Por mi parte, debo decir que sin los UAV esta guerra sería imposible de ganar, al igual que sin operadores con talento que tienen que tener en cuenta un sinfín de factores: las condiciones meteorológicas, la guerra electrónica (tanto la propia como la del enemigo), la capacidad de formular rápida y claramente las coordenadas de las posiciones enemigas.
▪ Además, los distintos operadores tienen objetivos diferentes. Algunos necesitan detectar movimientos, otros evaluar la situación en torno a las posiciones aliadas. Algunos de ellos tienen que meterse directamente en la escotilla abierta del blindado", declaró el comandante del batallón Sparta, Artyom Zhoga.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (12 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> *Inmigrantes llegaron que de tu casa te echaron. *
> Elemental, tan elemental que nadie se entera, o no quiere enterarse hasta que la realidad les abre los ojos a golpes de horror.










Roberts: es mejor que Rusia gane en Ucrania que tener un Armagedón nuclear
AVISÓ: COMO UCRANIA ESTÁ PERDIENDO, EE. UU. Y LA OTAN ENVIARÁN PRIMERO A UNA DE SUS DIVISIÓNES ALLÍ ...


Funcionario estadounidense durante la administración de Ronald Reagan Paul CRAIG ROBERTS: Pronto seguirá la agitación por la entrada de unidades estadounidenses y europeas en la guerra. Primero, dirá que una división será suficiente para apoyar a Kiev.
Entonces se necesitará otra división para rescatar esa primera división. Lo vimos todo en Vietnam


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pasamos de currar incluso los sábados, a currar 40 horas semanas e incluso gente como yo 35 horas. Tenemos un nivel de vida que más quisiera un español que viviera en los 70.
> 
> Para que quiero ser una potencia industrial si la plusvalía recae en 4 manos del Capital.
> 
> Nuestro sistema no es el mejor, necesita profundos cambios, pero creer que un currito estaba mejor en los 70 que ahora es un insulto.



Supongo que sabes que tu caso concreto y puntual no es extrapolable a todos los Españoles. Lo que es un insulto es asegurar que por tu caso concreto, el currito medio de los 70 estaba mucho peor que el de ahora. Ese currito no tenía miedo de salir en su barrio de siempre y que le diesen una paliza, le robasen o su pareja o sus hijas sufriesen una agresión sexual. Antes la gente mejor o peor podía acceder a una vivienda, a día de hoy ya se plantean edificios colmena o incluso donde se comparten zonas para abaratar costes. La semana pasada en las noticias decían que respecto a hacía unos años las desigualdades habían aumentado mucho, los ricos eran más y ricos y podían gastar más y los pobres cada vez eran más pobres y podían gastar menos. El futuro va orientado a que solo los que tienen dinero puedan tener coche (zona azul en toda la ciudad, zona ZBE, coche eléctrico etc etc) y ya se habla de que todo sea más sostenible y caro (veremos cuanta gente puede seguir con la dieta mediterranea) productos frescos más caros, macrogranjas que quieren cerrar y la carne será más cara, leche que cada vez se trae más de Francia y los precios suben porque aquí no es sostenible etc etc Decir que antes recaía la plusvalia en 4 manos y que ahora no es así....no es serio. Noticias de hace solo unos días. Si, que bien repartida está ahora la riqueza entre todos.....seamos serios, que nunca había habido la cola de gente que hay ahora para pedir comida. "Solo" hay algo más de 13 millones de personas en España en riesgo de pobreza. El 1% de los Españoles actualmente, concentran 1/4 parte de toda la riqueza del país y no lo digo yo, hay múltiples noticias que lo reconocen. Decir que ahora no pasa no es serio.

*La pobreza aumenta en España: casi la mitad de la población vive al límite y el 21 % no llega a fin de mes

La pobreza avanza en España: el 22% de la población, en riesgo*

España, el sexto país de la UE más desigual, solo superado por Bulgaria, Letonia, Lituania, Rumanía y Portugal.


----------



## Dado8 (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No me extraña que votes al cáncer PSOE.
> 
> A ver, portador de agentes cancerígenos, en aquella época trabaja una persona en la familia, y de ese trabajo vivía la familia completa. Sin lujos, pero sin penurias. Ahora dime si la clase media puede permitirse tener hijos y una vida normal trabajando sólo uno.
> 
> Tú debes ser de los que se creen que por tener internet, móvil, y hacer viajes de muertos de hambre wannabe la vida es mejor que la de antes.



Una familia podía vivir y malvivir con un sueldo, y hoy también.

Nosotros podemos vivir con un sueldo, pero claro, en vez de comer casi todos los días fuera, lo haríamos como mi familia, una vez al mes y un día especial. Mis padres lo mas lejos que viajaron fue Francia, mi mujer y yo nos hemos recorrido medio mundo. En vez de tener un coche (una caja de muertos más bien) como tenía mis padres, nosotros tenemos 2 coches último modelo. Mis hijos en vez de vivir de prestado como yo (mi ropa era de mis primos, y los juguetes casi todos), tienen de todo, además de clases particulares de inglés, francés, judo, karate, etc. Ni en sueño tuve eso.

Mi padre era policía, y para poder sacar algo más de dinero curraba también como escayolista. Para poder sacar a su mujer y tres hijos adelante.

No, en computo general estamos muchísimo mejor ahora que en los 70 (niveles de pobreza, delincuencia, educación, etc), es algo tan obvio que es absurdo discutirlo.


----------



## dabuti (12 Dic 2022)

BAÑOS PRESENTA LIBRO HOY EN MADRID.

NAVE DE TERNERAS.

CASA DEL RELOJ.

PASEO DE LA CHOPERA 10.


----------



## GuidoVonList (12 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Ten cuidado con meter a Jesucristo en tus pajas mentales putinceles,que el creer que tu mision es divina te lleva al final a cometer un monton de actos contrarios a lo que justamente predicaba Jesucristo.
> 
> Otros degenerados como tu pensaron lo mismo en otras epocas de la historia y al final acabaron matando mas cristianos que enemigos,que es lo que os esta pasando a vosotros.
> 
> Chechenos y Buriatos matando cristianos blancos ucranianos.Si todavia no te das cuenta de que eres un idiota util de los euroasiaticos y la judiada en general es que tienes el mismo CI que un moro o un nigga venido en patera y te mereces el titulo de TRAIDOR.



No soy cristiano, la verdad es que era un comentario jocoso.

Y empiezo a estar bastante harto de supuestos NS que defienden al régimen de kiev y a los azovitas. 

Me posiciono del lado de Rusia 100%, evidentemente no son NS pero todos sus principios ultranacionalistas, lo que predican, las ordenanzas que tienen, las ayudas económicas a las madres por tener críos, su patriotismo verdadero, no de boquilla como aquí, patriotismo verdadero y proeslavo, pues que quieres que te diga, como no voy a estar de su lado? Clama al cielo.

A mi que os escudéis en las minorías buriatas y chechenas de Rusia cuando el ejército americano es una tropa de negros, mulatos y amerindios... Sinceramente me merece más respeto un checheno o un buriato que ha llevado una vida dura que cualquier blanco promedio del decadente occidente, y el hecho de que sean "blancos cristianos" como señalas, a mi personalmente no me dice nada positivo, todo lo contrario de hecho.

Útiles a la judiada dices... eso también clama al cielo... con toda la puta prensa internacional haciendo de Zelensky y su cruzada una epopeya. Tiene cojones... ya sabemos que tipo de candelabro se encuentra detrás de vosotros.


----------



## UsufructO (12 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es que los rojos de mierda debeis estar en un campo de concentracion,porque fuera os dedicais a sabotear y subvertir occidente,para mayor loor y gloria de cierta tribu.
> 
> El mayor ejemplo es España.En cuanto murio Franco y volviesteis a salir de la cueva, os cargasteis el pais en pocos años.
> 
> ...



Otro NAZI al basurero del ignore...


----------



## Dado8 (12 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Supongo que sabes que tu caso concreto y puntual no es extrapolable a todos los Españoles. Lo que es un insulto es asegurar que por tu caso concreto, el currito medio de los 70 estaba mucho peor que el de ahora. Ese currito no tenía miedo de salir en su barrio de siempre y que le diesen una paliza, le robasen o su pareja o sus hijas sufriesen una agresión sexual. Antes la gente mejor o peor podía acceder a una vivienda, a día de hoy ya se plantean edificios colmena o incluso donde se comparten zonas para abaratar costes. La semana pasada en las noticias decían que respecto a hacía unos años las desigualdades habían aumentado mucho, los ricos eran más y ricos y podían gastar más y los pobres cada vez eran más pobres y podían gastar menos. El futuro va orientado a que solo los que tienen dinero puedan tener coche (zona azul en toda la ciudad, zona ZBE, coche eléctrico etc etc) y ya se habla de que todo sea más sostenible y caro (veremos cuanta gente puede seguir con la dieta mediterranea) productos frescos más caros, macrogranjas que quieren cerrar y la carne será más cara, leche que cada vez se trae más de Francia y los precios suben porque aquí no es sostenible etc etc Decir que antes recaía la plusvalia en 4 manos y que ahora no es así....no es serio. Noticias de hace solo unos días. Si, que bien repartida está ahora la riqueza entre todos.....seamos serios, que nunca había habido la cola de gente que hay ahora para pedir comida.
> 
> *La pobreza aumenta en España: casi la mitad de la población vive al límite y el 21 % no llega a fin de mes
> 
> ...



Cuando yo era pequeño había poblados chabolistas, y no vivían gitanos o gente venida de afuera, vivían españoles de toda la vida, gente venida de media España.

Salir a la calle era jugársela, los navajazos eran la norma. Hoy día, incluso con inmigración irregular las calles son más seguras.

Que se puede mejorar la pobreza, pues claro, pero no, no se vivía mejor en los 70 que ahora.


----------



## Elimina (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Los ciudadanos ucranianos son ucranianos. Algunos tendrán simpatía por Rusia y ellos se consideraran rusos, pero eso no los convierten en rusos o que tengan "filiación rusa".
> 
> Los asuntos internos de Ucrania que deriven en conflictos internos entre sus regiones y que no puedan solucionar los propios ucranianos tendrían que haberse tratado de solucionar en la ONU. Pero se ve que la solución para los problemas de Ucrania era que Rusia les quitará Crimea y armará a los separatistas del Dombass.



¿Y por qué no lo hizo? ¿Acaso no ves que esa ONU se posicionó desde la primera acción? Los cuentos son para dormir, no para informar.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero este declive es de todo Occidente desde finales de los 70. Más o menos estamos con las rentas estancadas desde entonces, si ha crecido el PIB es porque crece ñn la población y el tamaño relativo de la fuerza laboral. Por lo demás en ingreso medio por trabajador estamos en los 70. Hay países europeos que consumen hoy la misma energía que hace 40 años, cierto que con algo más de eficiencia, pero esto es lo que hay.



Sólo que los datos opinan lo contrario





Economic Growth


----------



## EGO (12 Dic 2022)

UsufructO dijo:


> Otro NAZI al basurero del ignore...



Pero ponme ya en el ignore,rata maricona.

Me descojono de los gilipollas como tu que te amenazan con ignorarte como si verderamente le importase a alguien.

uyyyy que malote.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Dic 2022)

En Irán han cortado por lo sano en esta guerra asimétrica contra la OTAN, y a todos los elementos de la CIA/Mossad capturados los ejecutan…por supuesto en occidente lo cuentan de otra forma…








Ejecución pública en la horca de un joven de 23 años por las protestas del velo en Irán


Majid Reza Rahnavard estaba acusado de matar a dos miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad. Una agencia ha publicado las duras imágenes en las que se ve a un hombre con las manos atadas a la espalda colgando de una cuerda atada a una grúa



www.abc.es


----------



## Elimina (12 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es que los rojos de mierda debeis estar en un campo de concentracion,porque fuera os dedicais a sabotear y subvertir occidente,para mayor loor y gloria de cierta tribu.
> 
> El mayor ejemplo es España.En cuanto murio Franco y volviesteis a salir de la cueva, os cargasteis el pais en pocos años.
> 
> ...



¿qué hace este fanático descerebrado fuera del contenedor? Pensaba que lo tenía ya triturando


----------



## Elimina (12 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Pero ponme ya en el ignore,rata maricona.
> 
> Me descojono de los gilipollas como tu que te amenazan con ignorarte como si verderamente le importase a alguien.
> 
> uyyyy que malote.



eso es porque amenazarte con meterte un abedul por el culo sería contraproducente


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sólo que los datos opinan lo contrario
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289857
> 
> ...



Que ya te he dicho que lo que no crecen son los salarios reales. El PIB si pero poruqe cada vez trabaja más gente en proporción. Y tampoco crecen cero, pero cosas como un 10% en medio siglo son lo habitual. Aparte de que el PIB incorpora una creciente proporción de artificios contables debidos a variaciones en el ciclo de amortizaciones y al "enorme valor" del capital inmobiliario que se refleja entre otras cosas en sus rentas implícitas.




En UK el salario medio en 1980 eran £6k, loa precios hoy son algo más de 5 veces los de entonces. Y así en cualquier país. De hecho el salario medio urbano en la España de q974 eran 264k pesetas y eso en dinero de hoy serían €24600, el salario medio segun la AEAT son solo 21k, con la trampa de la "jornada completa equivalente" unos 26k. En cualquier caso estamos en mejor caso igual y falta que pase toda esta inflación, que las rentas de la mayoría no se indexen por completo y entonces comparamos. Es probable que en 2025 en general las rentas reales estén a nivel de 1970 o antes. Las ventas de coches este año en Europa ya están en cifras de los 70.


----------



## coscorron (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pasamos de currar incluso los sábados, a currar 40 horas semanas e incluso gente como yo 35 horas. Tenemos un nivel de vida que más quisiera un español que viviera en los 70.
> 
> Para que quiero ser una potencia industrial si la plusvalía recae en 4 manos del Capital.
> 
> Nuestro sistema no es el mejor, necesita profundos cambios, pero creer que un currito estaba mejor en los 70 que ahora es un insulto.



Es un insulto ... En que sentido es un insulto si un currito de los años 70 para empezar tenía más trabajo y además mayor poder adquisitivo y por cierto curraba igualmente 40 horas y si trabajaba horas extras las cobraba religiosamente... ??


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Una familia podía vivir y malvivir con un sueldo, y hoy también.
> 
> Nosotros podemos vivir con un sueldo, pero claro, en vez de comer casi todos los días fuera, lo haríamos como mi familia, una vez al mes y un día especial. Mis padres lo mas lejos que viajaron fue Francia, mi mujer y yo nos hemos recorrido medio mundo. En vez de tener un coche (una caja de muertos más bien) como tenía mis padres, nosotros tenemos 2 coches último modelo. Mis hijos en vez de vivir de prestado como yo (mi ropa era de mis primos, y los juguetes casi todos), tienen de todo, además de clases particulares de inglés, francés, judo, karate, etc. Ni en sueño tuve eso.
> 
> ...



Las ejemplos folclóricos que has comendado aplican a España, Marruecos, y Burkina Faso.

A lo mejor si en aquella época hubieran aceptado tener la deuda que la familia media tiene ahora también hubieran podido presumir de wannabes.


----------



## Yomateix (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Cuando yo era pequeño había poblados chabolistas, y no vivía gitanos o gente venida de afuera, vivían españoles de toda la vida, gente venida de media España.
> 
> Salir a la calle era jugársela, los navajazos eran la norma. Hoy día, incluso con inmigración regular las calles son más seguras.
> 
> Que se puede mejorar la pobreza, pues claro, pero no, no se vivía mejor en los 70 que ahora.



Y poblados chavolistas tienes ahora en la mayoría de las afueras de las ciudades Españolas y no viven solo inmigrantes. Al igual que no son solo inmigrantes quienes van a pedir a las colas del hambre.

¿Las calles hoy en día en cualquier ciudad de España son más seguras que en los 70? Sin comentarios. Hay barrios obreros a patadas que en los 70 podías salir con seguridad y ahora da miedo entrar porque te puedes llevar un navajo o si eres una mujer arriesgarte a una agresión sexual. Zonas céntricas de ciudades como Madrid, Barcelona o Valencia donde se juntan para robar o dar palizas, no estamos hablando de zonas marginales, en el centro de cualquier ciudad grande. Bandas que se ponen a pegar machetazos o pegar tiros que se ha vuelto ya algo tan habitual que ha dejado hasta de ser noticia. Los delitos violentos con armas blancas y los delitos sexuales han aumentado de forma escandalosa (no hablamos de pequeños hurtos, delitos con violencia, actos que parecen sacados de un país tercermundista y que ocurren en España como algo ya habitual) Decir que las calles hoy en día son mucho más seguras que antes no es serio. Ale, dejo el tema, que no tiene que ver con el hilo y es evidente de todos modos que no quieres reconocer la realidad actual.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Que ya te he dicho que lo que no crecen son los salarios reales. El PIB si pero poruqe cada vez trabaja más gente en proporción. Y tampoco crecen cero, pero cosas como un 10% en medio siglo son lo habitual. Aparte de que el PIB incorpora una creciente proporción de artificios contables debidos a variaciones en el ciclo de amortizaciones y al "enorme valor" del capital inmobiliario que se refleja entre otras cosas en sus rentas implícitas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289864
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289865



Sí, pero esta gráfica hay que ponerla en comparación con una muestra representativa de otros países occidentales, que es lo que comentaba sobre el daño estructural que ha causado el cáncer PSOE.


----------



## kelden (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No me extraña que votes al cáncer PSOE.
> 
> A ver, portador de agentes cancerígenos, en aquella época trabajaba una persona en la familia, y de ese trabajo vivía la familia completa. Sin lujos, pero sin penurias. Ahora dime si la clase media puede permitirse tener hijos y una vida normal trabajando sólo uno.
> 
> Tú debes ser de los que se creen que por tener internet, móvil, y hacer viajes de muertos de hambre wannabe la vida es mejor que la de antes.



Tu que opinas de Reagan, Tatcher y Laffer?


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Tu que opinas de Reagan, Tatcher y Laffer?



Que por suerte o desgracia no he tenido que aguantar a ninguno.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es que los rojos de mierda debeis estar en un campo de concentracion,porque fuera os dedicais a sabotear y subvertir occidente,para mayor loor y gloria de cierta tribu.
> 
> El mayor ejemplo es España.En cuanto murio Franco y volviesteis a salir de la cueva, os cargasteis el pais en pocos años.
> 
> ...



¿Esa es toda las chorradas que tienes que decir?concentrate en tu karma.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Esa es toda las chorradas que tienes que decir?c*oncentrate en tu karma.*



El karma no existe.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, pero esta gráfica hay que ponerla en comparación con una muestra representativa de otros países occidentales, que es lo que comentaba sobre el daño estructural que ha causado el cáncer PSOE.



Bueno , España tiene sus particularidades y fracasos, pero respecto a UK o Francia mantenemos las posiciones relativas de hace 45 años más o menos; respecto a otros hemos perdido algo más pero es general. La realidad es que la Humanidad ha fracasado escandalosamente en el aspecto clave, que es la energía, se genera hoy igual que en 1900 y por eso te encuentras con que muchos paises están consumiendo hoy menos que en los 80, con algo más de eficiencia, es cierto, pero la misma o menos.


----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> No soy cristiano, la verdad es que era un comentario jocoso.
> 
> Y empiezo a estar bastante harto de supuestos NS que defienden al régimen de kiev y a los azovitas.
> 
> ...



El de los soldados buriatos, chechenos, tuvanos, etc, es un argumento bastante tonto a la hora de hablar de que si son más o menos europeos. Como dices, la mayoría del ejercito yanqui está compuesto por gente "de color" (como los denominan allí: negros, amerindios, mestizos, etc), y en España la mitad de los efectivos de primera línea son inmigrantes de Latinoamérica (Honduras, Colombia, Ecuador...)


----------



## kelden (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Que por suerte o desgracia no he tenido que aguantar a ninguno.



Te lo comento porque todo el mal que denuncias y del que tanto te quejas es obra de ellos. Por supuesto con la complicidad de PP's, PSOE's y equivalentes que han gobernado en Europa y USA desde entonces. 

Lo más cojonudo de este sistema es que os joden y ni os enteráis de quien os está jodiendo.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Combates cerca de Avdiivka: tanques de la 1ª Brigada de Slavyansk destruyen posiciones de las AFU cerca de Vodyane

La tripulación de un tanque, mientras corregía desde un quadcopter, chocó contra un escuadrón de morteros de las AFU cerca de Vodyane









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El de los soldados buriatos, chechenos, tuvanos, etc, es un argumento bastante tonto a la hora de hablar de que si son más o menos europeos. Como dices, la mayoría del ejercito yanqui está compuesto por gente "de color" (como los denominan allí: negros, amerindios, mestizos, etc), y en España la mitad de los efectivos de primera línea son inmigrantes de Latinoamérica (Honduras, Colombia, Ecuador...)



No, la US army son sobre todo red necks. Están sobreponderados sobre la media del país.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Te lo comento porque todo el mal que denuncias y del que tanto te quejas es obra de ellos. Por supuesto con la complicidad de PP's, PSOE's y equivalentes que han gobernado en Europa y USA desde entonces.
> 
> Lo más cojonudo de este sistema es que os joden y ni os enteráis de quien os está jodiendo.



Estaba esperando tu usual aporte inteligente al hilo.


----------



## LIRDISM (12 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



En revista ejércitos decían que eran T-90, como se les ve el plumero.


----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No, la US army son sobre todo red necks. Están sobreponderados sobre la media del país.



Como en los tiempos de la Guerra de Vietnam. Los universitarios se quedan en casa.


----------



## kelden (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No, la US army son sobre todo red necks. Están sobreponderados sobre la media del país.



En la US Army, como en todas las armys profesionales, el 100 % son pobres. Red necks, negros, indios, etc....etc... y todos más pobres que las ratas. A ver quien cojones se va a apuntar si no es por eso.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Además de la noticia sobre la compra de SAU surcoreanos de 155 mm.
El aumento de las Fuerzas Armadas polacas con vistas a 2023, junto con las medidas activas para formar reservistas y las medidas para practicar medidas de defensa civil son muy similares a los preparativos en Ucrania en 2021, cuando se aumentó apresuradamente el presupuesto militar, se suministraron apresuradamente diversas armas, se hicieron preparativos para crear Volkssturm, etc., etc. Con el objetivo de atacar Donbass. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

Los muchachos chiitas podrían hacer alguna jugarreta en las terminales de carga de GNL de Qatar, nuestro gran proveedor de gas licuado 

*Jefe de trading de Equinor: la limitación de precios de la UE podría reducir la liquidez del mercado europeo del gas y poner en peligro su funcionamiento.*
17:21 || 12/12/2022


----------



## alexforum (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pasamos de currar incluso los sábados, a currar 40 horas semanas e incluso gente como yo 35 horas. Tenemos un nivel de vida que más quisiera un español que viviera en los 70.
> 
> Para que quiero ser una potencia industrial si la plusvalía recae en 4 manos del Capital.
> 
> Nuestro sistema no es el mejor, necesita profundos cambios, pero creer que un currito estaba mejor en los 70 que ahora es un insulto.



Eres funci?


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Además de la noticia sobre la compra de SAU surcoreanos de 155 mm.
> El aumento de las Fuerzas Armadas polacas con vistas a 2023, junto con las medidas activas para formar reservistas y las medidas para practicar medidas de defensa civil son muy similares a los preparativos en Ucrania en 2021, cuando se aumentó apresuradamente el presupuesto militar, se suministraron apresuradamente diversas armas, se hicieron preparativos para crear Volkssturm, etc., etc. Con el objetivo de atacar Donbass.
> 
> 
> ...



Imagino que será para zamparse un buen trozo de Ucrania cuando se den las circunstancias adecuadas. Porque no creo que busquen la guerra con Rusia sabiendo que la única alternativa de Rusia ante ellos son los nukes.


----------



## EGO (12 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El de los soldados buriatos, chechenos, tuvanos, etc, es un argumento bastante tonto a la hora de hablar de que si son más o menos europeos. Como dices, la mayoría del ejercito yanqui está compuesto por gente "de color" (como los denominan allí: negros, amerindios, mestizos, etc), *y en España la mitad de los efectivos de primera línea son inmigrantes de Latinoamérica (Honduras, Colombia, Ecuador...)*



Totalmente metira,rata.Eso fue hace 15 años cuando nadie queria entrar al ejercito y entraron muchos panchitos.

Los inmigrantes en el ejercito español ahora es muy residual.

Ademas de que ya llevan muchos años con plazas restringidas.

2022:

"Mediante la presente Resolución se ofertan *tres mil trescientas cuarenta (3.340) plazas*, correspondientes al Ciclo de Selección número 1, de acuerdo con la distribución que figura en el anexo II. Del total de estas plazas, *los extranjeros podrán optar en concurrencia con los españoles a sesenta y cuatro (64). "





*

Sigue comiendo falo checheno y buriato en el estercolero ruso ese donde vives.


----------



## dabuti (12 Dic 2022)

KADIROV ASEGURA QUE ESTÁN FORZANDO CONTINUAMENTE AL REPLIEGUE UCRANIANO.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
12 DEC, 17:19
*Russian army systematically pushes frontline back — Kadyrov*
The head of Chechnya noted that troops had been regrouped along the entire front line and available forces were transferred to more favorable positions

GROZNY, December 12. /TASS/. The head of Chechnya, Ramzan Kadyrov, has said that the Russian troops participating in the special military operation have been systematically pushing the front line back to enemy territory.
"The forecasts are very favorable," Kadyrov said on his Telegram channel. "Our troops are steadily pushing the front line into the enemy’s territory, simultaneously fulfilling one of the main tasks of the entire special operation - that of the denazification of Ukraine. We expected nothing less from our guys."
He noted that troops had been regrouped along the entire front line and available forces were transferred to more favorable positions.
"In addition, the army’s logistical support has been fine-tuned. In other words, our troops are now in a more advantageous position, which is well seen in the defeats of the Ukrainian army on many fronts and its huge losses," Kadyrov added.
TAGS


----------



## LIRDISM (12 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Son los ratios de cualquier batalla, defensores VS atacantes 1/3



Los cojones, teniendo 9 veces más artillería los rusos, son los ucranianos que caen 3/1 y no al revés, como si defender no te costara más vidas. En Bakhmut los ucranianos están recibiendo ataque de artillería, drones, Aviación y helicópteros sin parar todos los días y no sé, como es posible que mueren más rusos cuando tienen la situación más controlada y están avanzando y los ucranianos, esperando una brigada mecanizada y otra motorizada para suplir las bajas.


----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Totalmente metira,rata.Eso fue hace 15 años cuando nadie queria entrar al ejercito y entraron muchos panchitos.
> 
> Los inmigrantes en el ejercito español ahora es muy residual.
> 
> ...



Que fijación tenéis algunos con los rabos...

Estercolero... Habría que verte a ti...


----------



## Kill33r (12 Dic 2022)

Hola

Dejo por aquí lo que trate de avisar en 666 mensajes

Van con amor para el pollaboba zhu y su felonía por miembromini falos de dictadores

Vais a tragar bien tragado por no haber leído páginas del libro nuevo que se abrió en diciembre de 2019


Putin es a Biden lo Xi al mbridge 
Menuda envolvente y ríos de tinta para acabar siendo atrapados por los salvadores


----------



## Snowball (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Cuando yo era pequeño había poblados chabolistas, y no vivía gitanos o gente venida de afuera, vivían españoles de toda la vida, gente venida de media España.
> 
> Salir a la calle era jugársela, los navajazos eran la norma. Hoy día, incluso con inmigración regular las calles son más seguras.
> 
> Que se puede mejorar la pobreza, pues claro, pero no,* no se vivía mejor en los 70 que ahora*.



Cualquier trabajador con un título universitario vivía MUCHO mejor que ahora en el sector PRIVADO. Y eso te lo cuenta cualquiera (mis padres por ejemplo) no falta ir la INE uy comprobar las estadísticas 

No extrapoles la situación de los funcionarios ( pagados a base de deuda vía BCE) con la del resto del país...


----------



## Demi Grante (12 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo del puente de Kerch?
> No debía estar reparado hace meses?
> La última noticia que tengo es que el cruce no se permitía a vehículos de más de 1,5 TM.





_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289681
> 
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania confirmaron la muerte del piloto de combate de MiG-29, Taras Redkin



Al final va a ser verdad que los rusos derriban aviones ucranianos, menuda racha llevan.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Cientos de violaciones, bombas en juguetes, millones de deportados: la lista de los crímenes de guerra rusos. Reporte de la televisión ucraniana en inglés.


----------



## Salamandra (12 Dic 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Los cojones, teniendo 9 veces más artillería los rusos, son los ucranianos que caen 3/1 y no al revés, como si defender no te costara más vidas. En Bakhmut los ucranianos están recibiendo ataque de artillería, drones, Aviación y helicópteros sin parar todos los días y no sé, como es posible que mueren más rusos cuando tienen la situación más controlada y están avanzando y los ucranianos, esperando una brigada mecanizada y otra motorizada para suplir las bajas.



¿Y que ocurre con los que estaban, que se han ido o que se han nacionalizado?


----------



## magufone (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pasamos de currar incluso los sábados, a currar 40 horas semanas e incluso gente como yo 35 horas. Tenemos un nivel de vida que más quisiera un español que viviera en los 70.
> 
> Para que quiero ser una potencia industrial si la plusvalía recae en 4 manos del Capital.
> 
> Nuestro sistema no es el mejor, necesita profundos cambios, pero creer que un currito estaba mejor en los 70 que ahora es un insulto.



Esto tambien es verdad...


----------



## magufone (12 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Cualquier trabajador con un título universitario vivía MUCHO mejor que ahora en el sector PRIVADO. Y eso te lo cuenta cualquiera (mis padres por ejemplo) no falta ir la INE uy comprobar las estadísticas
> 
> No extrapoles la situación de los funcionarios ( pagados a base de deuda vía BCE) con la del resto del país...



Si, una por otra: el personal no cualificado tenia un nivel de vida muchisimo menor; los cualificados especialmente carreras eran, si bien menos numerosos que despues, autentica clase media de la de verdad,y no la mentira de ahora de hacernos creer que todos somos clase media


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Ucrania afirma que los 200 muertos en el ataque a una base rusa en Melitopol eran mercenarios del grupo "Wagner"


----------



## Adriano II (12 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si, una por otra: el personal no cualificado tenia un nivel de vida muchisimo menor; los cualificados especialmente carreras eran, si bien menos numerosos que despues, autentica clase media de la de verdad,y no la mentira de ahora de hacernos creer que todos somos clase media



Entre otras cosas pq antes a la universidad solo iban los "señoritos" que podían permitirse vivir de la familia sin ingresos hasta los 25 y claro había pocos

Hoy en día (y desde hace años) va a la uni todo Dios y claro hay sobreproducción de gente con carrera 

La oferta y la demanda simplemente hacen el resto


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

El ejército serbio acumula fuerzas en la frontera; Kosovo solicitará el ingreso en la UE el 15 de diciembre
▪ "Estamos dispuestos a situar a Kosovo en una nueva trayectoria. La UE nunca estará completa sin los Balcanes Occidentales", declaró el Viceprimer Ministro albanokosovar Besnik Bislimi.
Cree que Kosovo puede convertirse en miembro de la UE antes de 2030. Pero 5 miembros de la UE siguen sin reconocer la independencia de la entidad: España, Chipre, Grecia, Rumanía y Eslovaquia.
Las protestas de los serbios de Kosovo por la detención ilegal de un ex policía serbio van por su tercer día, los militantes albaneses amenazan con utilizar la fuerza para romper las barricadas, pero hasta ahora dudan en hacerlo.
▪ El ministro de Defensa serbio llega a Raska para inspeccionar el estado de preparación de las tropas concentradas en el sur.
▪El presidente Aleksandar Vucic ha dicho que pedirá a las fuerzas de paz de la OTAN que envíen un contingente policial y militar serbio a Kosovo y Metohija.
▪ La policía antidisturbios albanesa golpea a un niño de 12 años en Kosovska Mitrovica, en la zona de Bošnjačka. Pararon al niño para registrarlo y, sin motivo alguno, le propinaron varios puñetazos que le rompieron el brazo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pasamos de currar incluso los sábados, a currar 40 horas semanas e incluso gente como yo 35 horas. Tenemos un nivel de vida que más quisiera un español que viviera en los 70.
> 
> Para que quiero ser una potencia industrial si la plusvalía recae en 4 manos del Capital.
> 
> Nuestro sistema no es el mejor, necesita profundos cambios, pero creer que un currito estaba mejor en los 70 que ahora es un insulto.



En muchos trabajos de baja cualificación los currantes ni siquiera tenían días libres, creo que eso no apareció hasta entrada la década de los 70.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentan matar al jefe adjunto de la región de Kherson, Vitaliy Bulyuk, herido tras la explosión de su coche y la muerte de su conductor
El ataque tuvo lugar en Skadovsk: estalló una mina direccional.
"Fue herido, su estado es estable y moderado. Está ingresado en una de las instituciones médicas de la región", declaró el responsable del Ministerio de Sanidad regional, Vadym Ilmiyev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Ya había puesta una imagen de lo que queda del Teatro dramático de Mariupol después de ser arrasado por los terroristas rusos asesinando a unos cuantos centenares de civiles.

Aquí otra foto en la que se ve mejor la valla que los invasores rusos han puesto alrededor para tapar sus crímenes.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

El 70% de la compañía resultó muerta o herida.

Otra queja de las AFU:

"Este es nuestro llamamiento al mando de las tropas aerotransportadas y al mando de las AFU de la 3ª compañía aeromóvil del batallón aeromóvil separado de la 25ª brigada aeromóvil Siecheslav.
Fuimos enviados a una misión de combate para mantener posiciones de combate separadas. No recibimos el armamento ni el apoyo de artillería adecuados. Como resultado, el 70% de la compañía resultó muerta o herida. No teníamos ni tenemos equipo de combate ni armamento adecuado. Ni siquiera teníamos equipo para evacuar a los heridos, por lo que varios de ellos no sobrevivieron.
Pasamos más de un mes en las trincheras, dando coordenadas sobre las que nunca disparó la artillería. Los sargentos de pelotón huyeron de sus puestos en los primeros días y fueron trasladados por el Jefe de Estado Mayor Kipinach, ahora comandante en funciones del batallón.
No abandonamos la misión de combate, pero exigimos el traslado de toda la unidad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

*Estados Unidos lanza con éxito prototipo de misil aire-tierra hipersónico*


12 diciembre 2022 19:44

La Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU . realizó el primer lanzamiento exitoso de un prototipo de misil aire-tierra hipersónico completo. Así lo afirma un comunicado de prensa del Pentágono publicado el 12 de diciembre.

https://iz.ru/1438455/dmitrii-kornev/reaktivnymi-tempami-kak-v-ssha-podelili-raketnyi-biudzhet
Según él, el misil AGM-183 ARRW fue lanzado desde un bombardero estratégico B-52H y superó cinco veces la velocidad del sonido mientras volaba sobre el Océano Pacífico frente a la costa de California en Estados Unidos.
La prueba fue el primer lanzamiento de un prototipo completo de un misil listo para el combate. Los datos de telemetría mostraron que todas las tareas se completaron, concluyó el departamento.


----------



## Harman (12 Dic 2022)

¡Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han perdido su línea de suministro a Marinka!

Según la Crónica Militar, la 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estacionada en Marinka ha perdido su línea de abastecimiento.

El 8 de diciembre, la dirección de la brigada informó al cuartel general del mando de Vostok de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas habían tomado bajo fuego la calle Geológica, una carretera de la ciudad que conduce a la vecina Krasnogorovka.

La carretera está bajo el fuego de la artillería rusa de largo alcance - Msta-S y Hyacinth-S 152-mm SAUs. También está vigilada por drones y helicópteros de la aviación militar de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Las unidades de la 79ª brigada de las AFU fueron empujadas de vuelta a las instalaciones de gas de Marinka a finales de noviembre: entonces perdieron el control sobre las posiciones cercanas a la planta de reparación de neumáticos y al elevador de grano Nikolskyy, en la parte suroccidental de la ciudad.

También durante la ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas sobre Marinka, se estableció el control de fuego en la zona de la empresa de autotransporte ATP 11420 y sobre la bifurcación de la carretera O-0530, privando a las AFU de la oportunidad de atacar eficazmente a las fuerzas rusas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

EJÉRCITO
*El MiG-31 ruso escoltó a un avión de reconocimiento de la Fuerza Aérea Noruega sobre el Mar de Barents.*


12 diciembre 2022 17:59


Un caza interceptor ruso MiG-31 escoltó a un avión de reconocimiento noruego R-3C Orion sobre el mar de Barents, informó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso el 12 de diciembre.



El ministerio dijo que los medios rusos de control del espacio aéreo sobre el Mar de Barents habían detectado un objetivo aéreo que se acercaba a la frontera del país, en relación con el cual se levantó el caza MiG-31.

“La tripulación del avión de combate ruso identificó el objetivo aéreo como un avión de patrulla base R-3C Orion de la Fuerza Aérea Noruega y lo escoltó sobre el Mar de Barents. Como resultado de las acciones profesionales de la tripulación del caza, se aseguró el seguimiento y control de las maniobras de un buque de guerra extranjero ”, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Bonito cadaver para nutrición del suelo de la madre patria.
> 
> Que se joda la Lesbia ña esta



Era sanitaria, no sabes nada de su vida y que menos que pedir un respeto a los muertos.
Una vida vale mucho y algunos lo olvidáis haciéndoos cómplice de los que desprecian la vida.


----------



## dabuti (12 Dic 2022)

UCROS BOMBARDEARON AYER LOS ALREDEDORES DE LA NUKE DE ZAPOHORIYA 


MELITOPOL, December 12. /TASS/. Ukrainian troops shelled the industrial zone of the Zaporozhye nuclear power plant (ZNPP) from Uragan multiple rocket launchers on Sunday, Renat Karchaa, an adviser to the head of Russia’s Rosenergoatom nuclear power engineering company, said on Monday.

"Yesterday, Ukrainian troops shot the industrial zone from an Uragan system. A shell hit the territory of the transport shop. Luckily, no one was hurt," he said, adding that a garage with buses used to carry the plant’s employees was damaged.

Vladimir Rogov, leader of the We Are Together with Russia movement, told TASS on Saturday that Energodar’s coastline, where the Zaporozhye NPP is located, came under shelling by Ukrainian troops, with about 15 strikes being reported. According to Rogov, the fire was directed at an area some two kilometers from the nuclear plant.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

*Bloomberg: la peor crisis energética de Europa apenas comienza*


La única buena noticia para la UE es que los precios de la energía han caído considerablemente en los últimos tres meses. El coste del gas natural se ha reducido a unos 135 € (141,14 $) por MWh. Durante la oleada de agosto, esta cifra fue de 350 euros. Los precios de la electricidad en Europa se han reducido a más de la mitad durante el mismo período.

Además, la UE logró acumular sus reservas de gas casi hasta el tope, y una de las temporadas de otoño más cálidas registradas redujo significativamente el consumo. Pero esto es solo el comienzo, la crisis no solo no ha terminado, sino que apenas comienza. La verdadera prueba está por delante para Europa, según el columnista de Bloomberg Javier Blas.

Sin embargo, el descenso no es tan significativo, se queja el autor. Después de todo, el efecto acumulativo también importa. No se trata solo de cuán altos los precios dominan el mercado, sino de cuánto tiempo permanecen exorbitantes. Parece que el período de precios altos durará mucho tiempo. Todo esto no añade optimismo a quien realmente mira las cosas.

Y la temporada de frío acaba de comenzar. El invierno astronómico comenzó el 1 de diciembre. El invierno meteorológico no comienza hasta el 21 de diciembre. Se avecinan más de 100 días más fríos del año. Y nadie sabe si la temporada será normal, templada o muy fría.

Blas escribe.

El mercado está desestabilizado, destrozado y perdido la confianza. El problema es que el entorno energético es tan apretado que solo unos pocos grados centígrados o unos pocos días sin viento separan a Europa, que se enfrenta a cortes de energía, de dudar de que el continente pueda sobrevivir al invierno. Estos pocos grados separan de la catástrofe.

La conclusión es que la realidad es que los precios de la energía siguen siendo extremadamente altos, el continente está a merced del clima, el costo de los subsidios aumenta a un ritmo insostenible y las empresas advierten sobre la desindustrialización de Europa. Así que la peor crisis de la historia de la UE aún no ha pasado, lo más probable es que apenas empiece, concluyó Blas.


----------



## Adriano II (12 Dic 2022)

Como era aquello de que ibamos a reventar la economía rusa con las sanciones ???


----------



## saturnin1 (12 Dic 2022)

*LA OTANISTA COLAU HA VIAJADO A KIEV PARA APOYAR AL RÉGIMEN UCRANIANO.*

Sin una palabra sobre la OTAN, la destrucción y los muertos que causó Ucrania en el Donbass desde 2014, la presencia de comandos neonazis y mercenarios en la tropa del ejército ucraniano, la prohibición de todos los partidos de la oposición a Zelenski… la progre Colau ha viajado el viernes pasado a Kiev a dar el apoyo de Barcelona y dice que_* «Barcelona no quiere ser neutral, estaremos con Ucrania hasta el final de esta ocupación injusta». *_

Colau ha viajado acompañada del director de Bombers de Barcelona, Sebastià Massagué, y ha sido recibida por el alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Kiev.



Colau con el alcalde de Kiev.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

*APU perdió la línea de suministro de Maryinka: *qué implica 

Según Military Chronicle, la 79.ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estacionada en Maryinka, perdió la posibilidad de recibir suministros.

El 8 de diciembre, el mando de la brigada informó al cuartel general del comando Vostok que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF habían tomado bajo control de fuego la Calle Geológica, se trata del que conduce a la vecina Krasnogorovka.

La carretera está bajo el fuego de la artillería rusa de largo alcance "Msta-S" y "Hyacinth-S" de calibre 152 mm. Además, está controlado por drones y helicópteros de la aviación militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Era de la vecina Krasnogorovka de donde la brigada recibía municiones, así como refuerzos en personal. Ahora corre el riesgo de ser rodeada y completamente destruida. Cualquier intento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de transferir refuerzos a Marinka ahora estará plagado de riesgos de pérdidas.

A finales de noviembre las unidades de la brigada 79 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron empujadas hacia el área de las instalaciones de gas de Maryinka. Luego perdieron el control de sus posiciones en el área de la planta de reparación de llantas en la parte suroeste de la ciudad.

Además, durante la ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas en Maryinka, se estableció control de fuego en el área de la empresa de transporte motorizado ATP 11420 y sobre la bifurcación en la carretera O-0530, lo que priva a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de la oportunidad de contraatacar eficazmente a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

El ataque ucraniano a la base militar rusa de bombarderos se llevó por delante a 3 pilotos cuya formación vale varios millones de euros cada uno.


----------



## terro6666 (12 Dic 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Los cojones, teniendo 9 veces más artillería los rusos, son los ucranianos que caen 3/1 y no al revés, como si defender no te costara más vidas. En Bakhmut los ucranianos están recibiendo ataque de artillería, drones, Aviación y helicópteros sin parar todos los días y no sé, como es posible que mueren más rusos cuando tienen la situación más controlada y están avanzando y los ucranianos, esperando una brigada mecanizada y otra motorizada para suplir las bajas.



Pues muy fácil si los rusos que son los que quieren entrar en Bakmut desde hace meses tuvieran esa superioridad ya hace tiempo que estarían dentro de Bakmut, eso es la realidad ahora tu hazte las pajas que quieras con la superior artillería Rusia o con los soldados de metal líquido rusos, pero entrar no entran.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

Clayton Hightower - mercenario eliminado de la "Legión Internacional" de los EE. UU.

La participación de mercenarios estadounidenses en las hostilidades del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, por regla general termina con obituarios sin gloria. La semana pasada se conoció por ejemplo la eliminación del estadounidense Clayton Hightower.

▪El ex soldado del Ejército de EE. UU. llegó a Ucrania en la primavera y se unió a la Brigada de Normandía.

▪Según su comandante, en mayo Hightower ya participó en las batallas por Velyka Novoselka en la RPD.

▪El estadounidense no mantenía cuentas en las redes sociales, pero aparecía con frecuencia en el perfil de su compatriota, el mercenario Lee Johnson.

▪ El 4 de diciembre, Clayton Hightower junto con los mercenarios polacos Janusz Sheremet y Krzysztof Tiefel, fueron eliminados en un mirador al este de Kupiansk como resultado de un ataque de un DRG ruso.

▪El 10 de diciembre, los restos de Hightower, Sheremet y Tiefel fueron enterrados en un cementerio en Kharkov.

▪Mientras los medios estadounidenses ignoran cuidadosamente la muerte de otro mercenario estadounidense, la media hermana de Hightower está tratando de repatriar sus restos.

Versión rusa

#mercenarios #Estados Unidos #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*La UE advierte a Irán de que si sigue suministrando misiles a Rusia podría haber una "grave escalada"*

Bruselas ha emitido un comunicado este lunes en el que advierte "enérgicamente" a Irán "cualquier nueva entrega de armas a Rusia, en particular cualquier paso hacia posibles transferencias de misiles balísticos de corto alcance a Rusia, lo que constituiría una grave escalada".

En este sentido, los ministros de Exteriores de la Unión Europea señalan que el bloque “seguirá respondiendo a todas las acciones que apoyen la agresión rusa contra Ucrania y exigirá responsabilidades a Irán, incluso mediante medidas restrictivas adicionales”.

Sobre los suministros, la UE explica que "estas armas proporcionadas por Irán son utilizadas indiscriminadamente por Rusia contra la población civil y las infraestructuras ucranianas"


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Era sanitaria, no sabes nada de su vida y que menos que pedir un respeto a los muertos.
> Una vida vale mucho y algunos lo olvidáis haciéndoos cómplice de los que desprecian la vida.



A mi me dan pena los pobres chavales que llevan allí a al fuerza, Sean del bando que Sea

Mercenaria yanki a sueldo ayudando a matar rusos? Bien muerta esta !

La guerra por cierto que ellos han provocado es lo que tiene


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es un no parar de enviar armas.
> 
> ❗El Consejo de la UE destinará otros dos mil millones de euros para patrocinar armas del régimen de Kiev
> 
> ...



Bueno, está en el compromiso y los acuerdos firmados de armas por gas y petróleo:
- Rusia nos manda gas y petróleo y nosotros le mandamos armas a Ucrania para liquidar rusos, un negocio redondo.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

En la ciudad temporalmente ocupada de Skadovsk, el automóvil del colaborador y jefe de la administración de ocupación Vitaly Bulyuk fue volado. Fue llevado a Simferopol con heridas, el conductor del automóvil murió en el acto.


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentan matar al jefe adjunto de la región de Kherson, Vitaliy Bulyuk, herido tras la explosión de su coche y la muerte de su conductor
> El ataque tuvo lugar en Skadovsk: estalló una mina direccional.
> "Fue herido, su estado es estable y moderado. Está ingresado en una de las instituciones médicas de la región", declaró el responsable del Ministerio de Sanidad regional, Vadym Ilmiyev.
> 
> ...



Sabe la cúpula del Kremlin que ellos también podrían hacer lo mismo o es que es demasiado agresivo ? Flipante la pasividad.


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *LA OTANISTA COLAU HA VIAJADO A KIEV PARA APOYAR AL RÉGIMEN UCRANIANO.*
> 
> Sin una palabra sobre la OTAN, la destrucción y los muertos que causó Ucrania en el Donbass desde 2014, la presencia de comandos neonazis y mercenarios en la tropa del ejército ucraniano, la prohibición de todos los partidos de la oposición a Zelenski… la progre Colau ha viajado el viernes pasado a Kiev a dar el apoyo de Barcelona y dice que_* «Barcelona no quiere ser neutral, estaremos con Ucrania hasta el final de esta ocupación injusta». *_
> 
> ...



La izmierda española en dura pugna con la derechona patria a ver cuál de ellos lame más rabo Otanico.


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Bueno, está en el compromiso y los acuerdos firmados de armas por gas y petróleo:
> - Rusia nos manda gas y petróleo y nosotros le mandamos armas a Ucrania para liquidar rusos, un negocio redondo.



Si no fuera real parecería comico


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Dic 2022)

Putin suspende su tradicional gran rueda de prensa anual | DW | 12.12.2022







www.dw.com





Qué raro...no debe estar el horno pa bollos.


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La UE advierte a Irán de que si sigue suministrando misiles a Rusia podría haber una "grave escalada"*
> 
> Bruselas ha emitido un comunicado este lunes en el que advierte "enérgicamente" a Irán "cualquier nueva entrega de armas a Rusia, en particular cualquier paso hacia posibles transferencias de misiles balísticos de corto alcance a Rusia, lo que constituiría una grave escalada".
> 
> ...



Y las cantidades inmensas de armas que enviamos desde aquí a Ucrania no constituyen a elevar la escalada, o son "armas de paz" como el "Mecanismo Europeo para la Paz" utilizado para comprar armamento, un eufemismo en toda regla, hipocresía a la máxima expresión.


----------



## Snowball (12 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Si, una por otra: el *personal no cualificado tenia un nivel de vida muchisimo menor*; los cualificados especialmente carreras eran, si bien menos numerosos que despues, autentica clase media de la de verdad,y no la mentira de ahora de hacernos creer que todos somos clase media



De ahí que la generación de mis padres (desertores del arado) tuvieran en tan alta estima "la universidad" y hicieron lo posible porque sus hijos estudiarán para alcanzar esa clase media 

Luego resultó que un peón de albañil triplicara el sueldo de un ingeniero o que hoy en dia un reponedor del mercadona lo iguale


----------



## dabuti (12 Dic 2022)

*Moscú: militares estadounidenses son quienes operan los sistemas de misiles HIMARS del régimen ucraniano*





10/12/2022

*Nueva York, 10 dic* El representante permanente de Rusia ante las Naciones Unidas, Vasily Nebenzia, confirmó que los militares estadounidenses son los que operan los sistemas de misiles “HIMARS” y ajustan sus coordenadas para el régimen ucraniano.
“Entre las armas que se están suministrando, se debe arrojar la luz sobre el sistema de misiles estadounidense HIMARS, que es guiado por satélites militares estadounidenses”, según informó la Agencia Tass citando a Nebenzia durante una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU a iniciativa de Moscú.
Aclaró que el ejército de EE. UU está presente en el terreno coordinando datos satelitales e información de inteligencia, descargando coordenadas precisas y utilizando el software HIMARS.
Asimismo, el diplomático ruso lamentó el hecho de que la Secretaría de las Naciones Unidas no haya condenado los ataques del régimen de Kiev contra la República Popular de Donetsk, e hizo recordar la masacre que tuvo lugar allí en las últimas semanas con armas occidentales.
sm


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Nuevo vídeo del derribo del helicóptero de los mercenarios del grupo nazi Wagner el 31 de octubre, área de Bakhmut.


----------



## Peineto (12 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *LA OTANISTA COLAU HA VIAJADO A KIEV PARA APOYAR AL RÉGIMEN UCRANIANO.*
> 
> Sin una palabra sobre la OTAN, la destrucción y los muertos que causó Ucrania en el Donbass desde 2014, la presencia de comandos neonazis y mercenarios en la tropa del ejército ucraniano, la prohibición de todos los partidos de la oposición a Zelenski… la progre Colau ha viajado el viernes pasado a Kiev a dar el apoyo de Barcelona y dice que_* «Barcelona no quiere ser neutral, estaremos con Ucrania hasta el final de esta ocupación injusta». *_
> 
> ...



Que afloren todos los venenos sin máscara, y que cada cual elija trinchera. ¡Cúmplase! ¡Un fueerte apláuso para esta progretaria!


----------



## amcxxl (12 Dic 2022)

Soldados de la UA aseguran que no se les dotó de armamento y apoyo artillero adecuado, lo que también provocó que el 70% de los compañeros de su compañía estén muertos o heridos


Otro ex-helicóptero Mi-17 afgano, recibido por la UAF desde EE.UU., avistado en la zona NVO


Carga 200: Miles cuerpos soldados del ejército de Ucrania llegaron desde Bakhmut hasta el centro de Ucrania


----------



## Octubrista (12 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Bueno, está en el compromiso y los acuerdos firmados de armas por gas y petróleo:
> - Rusia nos manda gas y petróleo y nosotros le mandamos armas a Ucrania para liquidar rusos, un negocio redondo.





crocodile dijo:


> Si no fuera real parecería comico



De niño y primera adolescencia fui "prometedor" jugador de ajedrez, y al principio parece sorprendente ese tipo de "acuerdos" de cambiar tal pieza, por esa otra, y aparentemente no tiene sentido... al final uno aprende a base de jugar (perder o ganar) que lo que no tiene sentido, para una de las partes supone una estrategia de victoria, uno obtiene más ventaja que otro en ese intercambio.

Habrá que esperar hasta el final de la partida.


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Putin suspende su tradicional gran rueda de prensa anual | DW | 12.12.2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre , le van a hacer preguntas incómodas, lógico que no vaya.


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Soldados de la UA aseguran que no se les dotó de armamento y apoyo artillero adecuado, lo que también provocó que el 70% de los compañeros de su compañía estén muertos o heridos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta el último ukro.


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La UE advierte a Irán de que si sigue suministrando misiles a Rusia podría haber una "grave escalada"*
> 
> Bruselas ha emitido un comunicado este lunes en el que advierte "enérgicamente" a Irán "cualquier nueva entrega de armas a Rusia, en particular cualquier paso hacia posibles transferencias de misiles balísticos de corto alcance a Rusia, lo que constituiría una grave escalada".
> 
> ...



Más sanciones a Irán y vuelan toda la infraestructura en las terminales de carga de GLN Qatari, como hicieron los ingleses con los Nord Stream, sensa gas y sensa lucce, y la chulería pasaría a ser una súplica, así se actúa en la guerra, no con tibieza, porque a los tibios los vomita Dios y sino que se hagan budistas.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Y las cantidades inmensas de armas que enviamos desde aquí a Ucrania no constituyen a elevar la escalada, o son "armas de paz" como el "Mecanismo Europeo para la Paz" utilizado para comprar armamento, un eufemismo en toda regla, hipocresía a la máxima expresión.



Pero con una gran diferencia que el pueblo ucraniano ha sido invadido y masacrado por el estado terrorista de Rusia.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> De ahí que la generación de mis padres (desertores del arado) tuvieran en tan alta estima "la universidad" y hicieron lo posible porque sus hijos estudiarán para alcanzar esa clase media
> 
> Luego resultó que un peón de albañil triplicara el sueldo de un ingeniero o que hoy en dia un reponedor del mercadona lo iguale



Al final solo en el sector público y las multinacionales han quedado esas distancias y parcialmente. Mi padre en 1967 ganaba con 24 años el equivalente a más de 5000 euros de hoy haciendo de médico en un pueblucho de la España profunda. La contrapartida es que un jornalero andaluz no llegaba ni al SMi de entonces, que sería de unos 500 o 600 euros de hoy.


----------



## magufone (12 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Entre otras cosas pq antes a la universidad solo iban los "señoritos" que podían permitirse vivir de la familia sin ingresos hasta los 25 y claro había pocos
> 
> Hoy en día (y desde hace años) va a la uni todo Dios y claro hay sobreproducción de gente con carrera
> 
> La oferta y la demanda simplemente hacen el resto



Se usa una buena dosis de presentismo cuando se alaban las condiciones laborales del franquismo...


----------



## ransomraff (12 Dic 2022)

Todo el mundo se ha dado cuenta de que ahora en una guerra son necesarios miles y miles de drones.

Pero no veo nada sobre puesta en marcha de programas militares específicos para el desarrollo e industrialización de drones militares como los que se usan a diario, solo un programa europeo para hacer un dron gigante en cantidades muy limitadas.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

El daño que se está haciendo Rusia por un trozo de terreno es BRUTAL. no sé que se les paso por la cabeza pensando que les saldría a cuentas, estan perdiendo mano de obra, material, dinero, hombres y la dignidad por el camino... y eso se tarda en recuperar DECADAS. eso implica perder el puesto actual y bajar unos 20 escalones...


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> De niño y primera adolescencia fui "prometedor" jugador de ajedrez, y al principio parece sorprendente ese tipo de "acuerdos" de cambiar tal pieza, por esa otra, y aparentemente no tiene sentido... al final uno aprende a base de jugar (perder o ganar) que lo que no tiene sentido, para una de las partes supone una estrategia de victoria, uno obtiene más ventaja que otro en ese intercambio.
> 
> Habrá que esperar hasta el final de la partida.



Eso decían en 2014 y fíjese cómo estamos.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Todo el mundo se ha dado cuenta de que ahora en una guerra son necesarios miles y miles de drones.
> 
> Pero no veo nada sobre puesta en marcha de programas militares específicos para el desarrollo e industrialización de drones militares como los que se usan a diario, solo un programa europeo para hacer un dron gigante en cantidades muy limitadas.



Aquí se reacciona despacio y es una pena. Son capacidades mucho más fáciles de montar y escalar que la fabricación de aviones.


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Dic 2022)

"La unidad incondicional del ejército y el pueblo alrededor del Partido es nuestra arma más poderosa y un poderoso propulsor para construir un país socialista próspero". KIM JONG ONU


----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Hombre , le van a hacer preguntas incómodas, lógico que no vaya.



Para empezar, las que formularíais foreros como tú, acerca de por qué no se va en serio, de que debería y podría hacerse más, etc. Una parte nada desdeñable de la opinión publica pide más caña, se vería reflejado en esa rueda de prensa.


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Hombre , le van a hacer preguntas incómodas, lógico que no vaya.



Por supuesto que le harían preguntas incómodas, eso sí, no se si está abierta al periodismo internacional, porque salvo algún periodista ruso con ganas de morir en medio de terribles tormentos, dudo que alguien se anime, es que la actuación es contraria a cualquier manual de guerra, salvo que se busque perder o que, también puede ser, China sólo este dando un apoyo muy limitado y condicionado, limitando su apoyo a que la operación militar sea limitada y condicionada al suministro de gas y petróleo. Puede que pase algo así, porque si no nos cierra la operación por ningún lado a 4 pringados de un foro, y al Coronel Baños tampoco, es que hay cosas, limitaciones que desconocemos, mientras tanto se destruye la vida de jóvenes soldados y civiles inocentes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

Países que bajan del 90% en almacenaje de gas:

Holanda
Bélgica
Rumanía
Eslovaquia
Austria
Bulgaria
República Checa
Francia
Hungría
Italia
Letonia
Suecia

Como alumnos aventajados:

Letonia al 52%
Hungría 78%
Eslovaquia 81,9%
Holanda 83,44%

Bélgica en proporción los últimos días es la que más baja con diferencia gastando más de 1% diario de su stock.

Polonia no está gastando casi gas debe estar quemando sobre todo carbón imagino.
Polonia tiene unas reservas similares a las de España.
Polonia por su situación geográfica debería estar gastando como poco algo menos de la mitad de Alemania ( a ojo por la datos que veo) y su gasto ahora es inapreciable está al 97,6% de almacenaje sin apenas inyecciones de gas.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *Moscú: militares estadounidenses son quienes operan los sistemas de misiles HIMARS del régimen ucraniano*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues ya estaría el casus belli. Con pruebas pues te cargas algo suyo y esperas con el dedo cargado. 

en seis horas se ha acabado este juego por a abandono de los satanicos .
Monjeeeee


----------



## quinciri (12 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Y las cantidades inmensas de armas que enviamos desde aquí a Ucrania no constituyen a elevar la escalada, o son "armas de paz" como el "Mecanismo Europeo para la Paz" utilizado para comprar armamento, un eufemismo en toda regla, hipocresía a la máxima expresión.



Hipocresia es poco aquí. Es caustico cinismo.


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para empezar, las que formularíais foreros como tú, acerca de por qué no se va en serio, de que debería y podría hacerse más, etc. Una parte nada desdeñable de la opinión publica pide más caña, se vería reflejado en esa rueda de prensa.



_Pregunta que haría cualquier persona intelectualmente honesta y de libre pensamiento_ y que nunca jamás haría un inverbe fanatizado.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Países que bajan del 90% en almacenaje de gas:
> 
> Holanda
> Bélgica
> ...



En Polonia quiza ni siquiera han hecho la transición de las calefacciones del carbón al gas. No todos los países van igual en eso, al ser un país tan carbonero debe usar bastante poco gas .


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*España anuncia más entrenamiento militar a soldados ucranianos.*

España enviará más de 25 generadores eléctricos a Ucrania en los próximos días para combatir los cortes de electricidad que están provocando los ataques rusos y, además, acogerá a otros 200 ucranianos en el mes de enero para proporcionarles instrucción militar.

Así lo ha revelado este lunes la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, quien viajó la pasada semana a la ciudad ucraniana de Odesa y pudo comprobar la situación que atraviesa el país.

Según ha asegurado, la necesidad más urgente es la de generadores eléctricos para combatir el invierno y Defensa se dispone a coordinar el envío de más de 25 nuevos aparatos "gracias a la ayuda de algunas empresas"


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Pues ya estaría el casus belli. Con pruebas pues te cargas algo suyo y esperas con el dedo cargado.
> 
> en seis horas se ha acabado este juego por a abandono de los satanicos .
> Monjeeeee



"Seguramente son unos estadounidenses díscolos que incumplen las órdenes de la superioridad, nada tiene que ver en esto el Gobierno Americano" Prime Minister Vladimir Putin said


----------



## ZHU DE (12 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España anuncia más entrenamiento militar a soldados ucranianos.*
> 
> España enviará más de 25 generadores eléctricos a Ucrania en los próximos días para combatir los cortes de electricidad que están provocando los ataques rusos y, además, acogerá a otros 200 ucranianos en el mes de enero para proporcionarles instrucción militar.
> 
> ...



España es la puta de USA.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Polonia quiza ni siquiera han hecho la transición de las calefacciones del carbón al gas. No todos los países van igual en eso, al ser un país tan carbonero debe usar bastante poco gas .



Ahora lo estoy mirando y el almacenaje de Polonia daría para 30 días en Alemania. Ahí Polonia va a tener una buena baza para negociar con la UE.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Rusia presiona a Bielorrusia para que apoye su campaña bélica en Ucrania.


----------



## Peineto (12 Dic 2022)

Mienttras tanto, el basurero británico bajo la batuta de Schwab y su compadre Rishi Sunak, multimillonario y socio de la conejera F,E.M. está buscando sacar al ejército a reprimir huelgas como en los buenos tiempos.



Avalancha de huelgas obreras en Reino Unido antes de fin de año - mpr21


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2022)

Pongo los datos, últimos de ayer.


----------



## saturnin1 (12 Dic 2022)

*Ada Colau en Kiev*

Sin una palabra sobre la OTAN, la destrucción y los muertos que causó Ucrania en el Donbass desde 2014, la presencia de comandos neonazis y mercenarios en la tropa del ejército ucraniano, la prohibición de todos los partidos de la oposición a Zelenski… la progre Colau viajó el viernes a Kiev a dar el apoyo de Barcelona y dice que_ «Barcelona no quiere ser neutral, estaremos con Ucrania hasta el final de esta ocupación injusta»*. *_

Colau viajó acompañada del director de Bombers de Barcelona, Sebastià Massagué, y fue recibida por el alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Kiev.



Colau y el alcalde de Kiev


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Hipocresia es poco aquí. Es caustico cinismo.



Hipocresía, cinismo, traición acaso, pero si al Kremlin y a los familiares de los muertos y mutilados les parece normal quienes somos nosotros para cuestionarlos... y como diría nuestra nunca bien ponderada Andrea Fabra...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *Ada Colau en Kiev*
> 
> Sin una palabra sobre la OTAN, la destrucción y los muertos que causó Ucrania en el Donbass desde 2014, la presencia de comandos neonazis y mercenarios en la tropa del ejército ucraniano, la prohibición de todos los partidos de la oposición a Zelenski… la progre Colau viajó el viernes a Kiev a dar el apoyo de Barcelona y dice que_* «Barcelona no quiere ser neutral, estaremos con Ucrania hasta el final de esta ocupación injusta». *_
> 
> ...



Los catalanes hacen cosas extrañas, aún recordamos en el hilo de Siria la aparición de ambulancias catalanas con los mercenarios de la OTAN, en los grupos más extremistas que usaban los ataques suicidas por norma…


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *Moscú: militares estadounidenses son quienes operan los sistemas de misiles HIMARS del régimen ucraniano*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han descubierto la pólvora en Moscú. O Putin da un susto gordo a USA o las cosas cada vez serán peor para Rusia. Parece mentira que después de tantos años no conozca a los anglosajones.


----------



## relañin (12 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *Ada Colau en Kiev*
> 
> Sin una palabra sobre la OTAN, la destrucción y los muertos que causó Ucrania en el Donbass desde 2014, la presencia de comandos neonazis y mercenarios en la tropa del ejército ucraniano, la prohibición de todos los partidos de la oposición a Zelenski… la progre Colau viajó el viernes a Kiev a dar el apoyo de Barcelona y dice que_* «Barcelona no quiere ser neutral, estaremos con Ucrania hasta el final de esta ocupación injusta». *_
> 
> ...



*HACE UN MOMENTO CENSURARON ESTE MENSAJE, ESPERO QUE ESTA VEZ LO DEJEN, ESTO SE PUEDE LLAMAR BURBUJA OTANICA.*


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Al final su aliado mas valioso va a ser Iran y nadie mas.Es mas, por todo esto no me extrañaria que China termine pasando por encima de los planes de Putin, mandandolos al carajo.


----------



## Peineto (12 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los catalanes hacen cosas extrañas, aún recordamos en el hilo de Siria la aparición de ambulancias catalanas con los mercenarios de la OTAN, en los grupos más extremistas que usaban los ataques suicidas por norma…



Tradicionalmente ha sido la vanguardia del progretariado de la piel de buey.


----------



## Dado8 (12 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Eres funci?



Sí...


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pongo los datos, últimos de ayer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290046



Me parece mucha baja, desde el viernes, desde el 90,5% al 88% de hoy, una baja preocupante.


----------



## Zepequenhô (12 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> por eso votaron independencia en el 91 con inmensa mayoria



[/QUOTE]

Votaron justo lo contrario. En Ucrania se opuso más del 70%.








Referéndum de la Unión Soviética de 1991 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania también se le preguntó a los votantes: «¿Está de acuerdo con que Ucrania debe ser parte de la Unión de Repúblicas Soberanas Soviética sobre la base de la Declaración de Soberanía Estatal de Ucrania?». Fue aprobado por el 81,7 % de los votantes, con una participación del 83,5 %.

Pero tú a lo tuyo. A mentir.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*España donará a Ucrania 163 equipos de alta tensión para su red eléctrica.*
El ministro español de Asuntos Exteriores, *José Manuel Albares*, anunció este lunes que España donará 163 equipos de alta tensión para subestaciones eléctricas de Ucrania, país que tiene muy afectada su red eléctrica por la reciente oleada de bombardeos rusos contra ese tipo de infraestructuras.

"Este es un *equipamiento imprescindible* para el buen funcionamiento de la red de alta tensión y el transporte de la misma", sostuvo Albares en una rueda de prensa en Bruselas, tras una reunión con los ministros de Exteriores de los Veintisiete, en el marco del Consejo de la Unión Europea (UE).

El dirigente español afirmó que el envío de este material es "algo absolutamente acuciante en estos momentos en Ucrania", ya que, según dijo, hay* diez millones de personas que están actualmente privadas de electricidad*.

"Queremos ayudar a* combatir estos problemas energéticos que sufre la población de Ucrania*, que vive cada día sin luz y sin calefacción. Y queremos que Ucrania recupere parte de ese suministro eléctrico con equipos españoles", aseveró Albares.


----------



## Tierra Azul (12 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Es que los rojos de mierda debeis estar en un campo de concentracion,porque fuera os dedicais a sabotear y subvertir occidente,para mayor loor y gloria de cierta tribu.
> 
> El mayor ejemplo es España.En cuanto murio Franco y volviesteis a salir de la cueva, os cargasteis el pais en pocos años.
> 
> ...



como era eso? no haber nacido jolagranputa


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Polonia quiza ni siquiera han hecho la transición de las calefacciones del carbón al gas. No todos los países van igual en eso, al ser un país tan carbonero debe usar bastante poco gas .



Además, si mal no recuerdo, inauguraron hace muy poco un gasoducto directo desde Noruega, tal vez, utilizando ese suministro, las reservas las usan para lo que corresponde literalmente, RESERVAS, no para cubrir el uso diario, saludos.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *España donará a Ucrania 163 equipos de alta tensión para su red eléctrica.*
> El ministro español de Asuntos Exteriores, *José Manuel Albares*, anunció este lunes que España donará 163 equipos de alta tensión para subestaciones eléctricas de Ucrania, país que tiene muy afectada su red eléctrica por la reciente oleada de bombardeos rusos contra ese tipo de infraestructuras.
> 
> "Este es un *equipamiento imprescindible* para el buen funcionamiento de la red de alta tensión y el transporte de la misma", sostuvo Albares en una rueda de prensa en Bruselas, tras una reunión con los ministros de Exteriores de los Veintisiete, en el marco del Consejo de la Unión Europea (UE).
> ...



Pudiendo donarlos a la Cañada Real los tiran a Ucrania. No es un movimiento ni ecológico ni resiliente.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

El gas no lo pueden casi vender y el petróleo, o no le sacan ya beneficio, o muy poco o incluso les da pérdidas....

El hijoPutin está en la mierda, solo queda esperar el día que se le caiga el castillo de naipes


----------



## niraj (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Creo que deje claro en lo que escribí que los asuntos internos que tengan en Ucrania no son una agresión a Rusia y que por eso todas esas cosas no valen como explicación a que los ucranianos se llevan mal con el país vecino.



El ejército ucraniano lleva años asesinando rusos en Ucrania, y cuando digo rusos me refiero a *ciudadanos rusos con pasaporte ruso*. Luego sí es una agresión contra Rusia.

El odio y los ataques hacia los rusos es la causa y no el efecto de la intervención rusa.


Una amiga de Odessa me contó este chiste sobre ucranianos:

2 ucranianos van a la Plaza Roja de Moscú en Navidad, y ven a un hombre con una bandera rusa.
-Vamos a darle una paliza- dice uno de ellos
-Y si el resto nos golpea a nosotros?, pregunta el otro
-A nosotros por qué?, dice sorprendido el primero

Y es que esta es la actitud de los ucranianos desde su independencia:
Ataques constantes a Rusia, a sus ciudadanos, a sus empresas, a su infraestructura, a la circulación de bienes y cuando les responden el ataque entonces todo son lloros y mocos y... "A nosotros por qué?"

Cuanto antes entiendan los ucranianos que sus ataques contra los rusos y contra Rusia tienen sus consecuencias, antes podrán vivir en paz tanto los ucranianos como los rusos.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pudiendo donarlos a la Cañada Real los tiran a Ucrania. No es un movimiento ni ecológico ni resiliente.



Esos la luz la tienen gratis y a ver quien se lo impide.....


----------



## Eslacaña (12 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Países que bajan del 90% en almacenaje de gas:
> 
> Holanda
> Bélgica
> ...




Polonia, desde que entró en Europa, hace de su capa un sayo, los alemanes ya pasan de ponerlos en cintura, quemarán carbón, bosques y si hace falta tiran los panfletos de la Agenda 2030 a la caldera. Menudos son ellos. 

El otro día me quedé de piedra cuando le pidieron indemnizaciones a los alemanes, cuando es el país en toda la historia de la UE que más fondos de cohesión están recibiendo. Casi más que Italia y España juntos. Como está esta gente.

Y cuando vea que Ucrania se desmorone, por aquello de "proteger" el este de los rusos invadirá todo el oblas de Lyev. Que gente no se cansa de montar broncas.


----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2022)

Rafael Poch ha publicado un artículo en su blog, donde incluye una reflexión por parte de Sergey Karaganov, presidente honorario del Consejo Ruso de Política exterior y de Defensa, el mismo un antiguo occidentalista (en palabras de Poch), de los que quedaron muy desencantados con la actitud de ese Occidente con el que querían congraciarse.

Más o menos piensa lo mismo que no pocos pensamos: los origenes de la actual guerra se remontarían a muchos años atrás, a los 90 del siglo pasado. Pensar que esto comenzó en Febrero de este año, por ansias puramente imperialistas de Rusia, es pecar de ingenuidad e ignorancia a a partes iguales (o algo peor...), un historiador serio no se quedaría en algo tan simple, buscaría las causas, el origen último de lo que nos ha llevado hasta aquí.

*Un punto de vista del establishment ruso sobre la guerra de Ucrania*

_*Para entender la guerra de Ucrania es imprescindible conocer los puntos de vista de todas las partes beligerantes. Comprendemos el del nacionalismo ucraniano defendiendo su país ante la agresión imperial de su vecino y al mismo tiempo imponiendo su identidad a las regiones menos nacionalistas acusadas de “colaboracionismo” con el invasor. Comprendemos también los intereses y el papel de Estados Unidos en esta “guerra por procuración” en la que se trata de derrotar de forma ejemplarizante el desafio militar ruso iniciado en 2014 con la anexión de Crimea. Importantes estrategas y responsables de Washington nos lo han explicado con toda claridad y admiten que se trata de un “precalentamiento a lo que está por venir” contra China (Charles Richard, jefe del Stratcom y uno de los máximos jefes militares de Estados Unidos). Pero comprendemos mucho menos los motivos de Rusia.

Este artículo de Sergei Karaganov, presidente honorario del Consejo ruso de política exterior y de defensa, presenta un punto de vista del establishment ruso sobre el conflicto, vetado de nuestros medios por la censura y el foco unilateral en las tesis atlantistas.
Karaganov fue un típico “occidentalista” durante la época de Yeltsin en la que se produjo el gran desfalco de la privatización que instauró la rapiña del patrimonio nacional. En aquella época la élite rusa occidentalista de nuevos ricos y la intelligentsia liberal celebraban su ascenso a la “civilización” y soñaban con la homologación con sus socios del oeste. Los obstáculos “ideológicos” de la guerra fría ya no estaban y se daba por supuesto que a Rusia se le haría, automáticamente, un lugar en el nuevo escenario del capitalismo global.

Hoy Karaganov expresa las frustraciones y evolución del establishment ruso por no haber sido aceptado en pie de igualdad por sus homólogos capitalistas occidentales. La irritación fue creciendo con los años a medida que avanzaba el rodillo geopolítico de Estados Unidos en Europa, via OTAN, que complicaba y envenenaba cualquier intento de integración de una Unión Europea en la inopia geopolitica con su principal socio energético ruso y su primer socio comercial chino, hasta dar lugar al giro en las prioridades de la elite rusa al que estamos aistiendo hoy.
¿Qué significaba ser aceptados “en pie de igualdad”? Fundamentalmente que Occidente reconocía la soberanía y primacía de la elite rusa en la rapiña del patrimonio nacional y de los ricos recursos en su propio país, incluyendo en ese reconocimiento el de los intereses rusos en su entorno geográfico, una especie de “Doctrina Monroe”del espacio postsoviético aunque fuera en condiciones de condominio con Occidente, Turquía y China, como viene ocurriendo en Asia Central y Transcaucasia.

En Moscú tardaron años en comprender la seriedad del proyecto globalista occidental que contemplaba una Rusia subalterna con una elite nacional compradora subordinada a las grandes transnacionales occidentales y a la que no se piensa reconocer “soberanías” ni cotos privados derivados del tradicional control estatal de los negocios y desfalcos en el mayor país del mundo. Los occidentales querían libre acceso sin restricciones para sus multinacionales a los recursos de Eurasia, y, por supuesto, no reconocían “zonas de influencia” políticas, económicas ni militares, mas allá de su propio dominio hegemónico. La inicial colaboración de Moscú fue considerada debilidad y las repetidas quejas de Putin, ignoradas durante años. Todo eso es lo que contiene, desde mi punto de vista, el reproche de Karaganov a Occidente de no haber sido capaz de “acordar con Rusia y China los términos del nuevo mundo”.

Karaganov expresa el cambio de humor y mentalidad de la élite rusa al calor de las duras realidades y lecciones aprendidas, que ahora desembocan en el desastre de la guerra. Suscribe un discurso antioccidental con denuncia del “imperialismo globalista” en el mundo, y defiende la necesidad de una purga de los “elementos occidentalistas y compradores” en la propia Rusia, lo que parece anunciar cambios fundamentales en ese país.* *Rafael Poch-de-Feliu*

ASISTIMOS AL SURGIMIENTO DE UN NUEVO MUNDO

*Serguéi Karaganov*

La crisis no comenzó en 2022, sino a mediados de los años 90, al igual que la Segunda Guerra Mundial, que comenzó realmente con la Paz de Versalles, que fue injusta y sentó al 100% las bases de la misma.

Hace 25-27 años, Occidente se negó a hacer una paz justa con Rusia. Y, como le pareció a muchos en su momento, creó un nuevo sistema para su dominación basado en «reglas». Otros se refirieron más tarde a él como imperialismo liberal global. Pero el sistema fue construido sobre la arena. En él se colocó una mina de la Tercera Guerra Mundial que tarde o temprano podía explotar. Los veteranos como yo suelen compartir recuerdos, a menudo inventados. En mi caso puedo documentar que desde 1996/1997 ya escribía y decía que un mundo basado en la expansión de la OTAN y la dominación occidental conduce a la guerra.

La hegemonía de Occidente comenzó a desmoronarse en 1999 cuando, en un frenesí de impunidad, violó a Yugoslavia. El desmoronamiento fue a más cuando, eufórico, se metió en Afganistán, luego en Irak y perdió, devaluando su entonces superioridad militar y su liderazgo moral. Al mismo tiempo, se producían dos procesos aún más importantes. Rusia -convencida tras Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Irak y la retirada de Estados Unidos del Tratado ABM- de que era imposible construir una paz justa y duradera con Occidente, comenzó a restablecer su poderío militar. Y así, una vez más, como había hecho en los años 60 y 80, comenzó a derribar los cimientos de la dominación occidental en la economía, la política y la cultura mundiales, que se basaba en la superioridad militar. Este dominio duró quinientos años y comenzó a desmoronarse en la década de 1960. En la década de 1990, debido al colapso de la URSS, parecía haber regresado, pero ahora Rusia ha empezado a derribar de nuevo esos cimientos.

Al mismo tiempo, Occidente dejó pasar el ascenso de China. Paralelamente cometió un error aún más sorprendente. A finales de la década de 2000, Occidente comenzó a frenar a China y a Rusia al mismo tiempo, empujándolas hacia un bloque político-militar común que no entrara en conflicto con sus intereses fundamentales.

La manifestación del poderoso desmoronamiento de Occidente fue la crisis de 2008, que tuvo como telón de fondo los procesos antes mencionados y socavó la confianza en su liderazgo moral, económico e intelectual. Desde finales de la década de 2000, Occidente comenzó a desatar la Guerra Fría. Pero todavía había una ventana de oportunidad para acordar con Rusia y China los términos del nuevo mundo. Existió en algún momento entre 2008 y 2013. Esta ventana no se ha utilizado. Desde 2014, Occidente intensificó su política activa de contención de China y Rusia, incluyendo un golpe de Estado en Kiev para preparar a las tropas de choque y tratar de socavar a Rusia para recuperar la hegemonía.

Occidente, al perder terreno militar, político y moral, incluso su núcleo moral (recordemos el rechazo de Europa al cristianismo ya en 2002), pasó al contraataque histérico. La guerra se hacía inevitable, la cuestión era dónde y cuándo.

Al mismo tiempo, los problemas globales a los que se enfrenta la humanidad -el clima, la energía, la escasez de agua y de alimentos, el crecimiento explosivo de la desigualdad dentro del propio Occidente y la erosión de la clase media- no se resolvieron, sino que se agravaron. Su no resolución exigió maniobras dilatorias. Eso fue un poderoso factor en dirección a la guerra.

Durante dos años, la Covid se utilizó como sustituto de la guerra, pero una vez que su efecto se ha diluido, se hizo inevitable que se produjese un choque aquí o allá. Consciente de ello, Rusia decidió atacar primero.

Esta guerra tiene varios objetivos: impedir que Occidente cree una cabeza de puente militar ofensiva en las fronteras de Rusia, que se estaba creando rápidamente, y preparar a Rusia para una existencia a largo plazo en un mundo de conflictos y cambios rápidos, que requiere un modelo diferente de sociedad y economía: un modelo de movilización.

El siguiente objetivo es purgar a la elite rusa de los elementos pro-occidentales y compradores. Pero quizás el contenido principal de esta guerra u operación en términos de la historia mundial, no sólo de la historia rusa, es la lucha por la liberación final del mundo de quinientos años de yugo occidental, que reprimió a los países y civilizaciones, imponiéndoles condiciones desiguales de interacción. Primero simplemente saqueándolos, a través del colonialismo, luego del neocolonialismo, y después a través del imperialismo globalista de los últimos treinta años.

La guerra de Ucrania, al igual que muchos acontecimientos de la última década, no trata sólo y no tanto del desmoronamiento del viejo mundo, sino también de la creación de un mundo nuevo, más libre, más justo, más plural y policromo política y culturalmente.

El significado global de la lucha en Ucrania es la devolución de la libertad, la dignidad y la autonomía a los no occidentales (proponemos llamarlos con otro nombre: la Mayoría Mundial, que antes era reprimida y robada y humillada culturalmente). Y, por supuesto, una parte justa de la riqueza mundial.
Rusia no puede dejar de ganar esta guerra, aunque será difícil. Muchos de nosotros no habíamos contado con una disposición tan alta de Occidente para luchar militarmente, ni tampoco con una disposición tan alta de una parte de los ucranianos, convertida en algo parecido a los nazis alemanes enfrentados contra la URSS en el pasado, por luchar desesperadamente.

Probablemente, dadas las tendencias generales del mundo y el equilibrio de poder mundial, deberíamos haber golpeado antes. Pero no conozco el nivel de preparación de nuestras Fuerzas Armadas. Aunque creo que en 2014 deberíamos haber actuado con más decisión, abandonando las esperanzas de un acuerdo.

Vivimos un periodo peligroso, al borde de una tercera guerra mundial en toda regla que podría acabar con la existencia de la humanidad. Pero si Rusia gana, lo que es más que probable, y el conflicto no llega a una guerra nuclear total, no deberíamos considerar las próximas décadas como una época de peligroso caos (como dice la mayoría de Occidente). Llevamos demasiado tiempo viviendo en esas condiciones.

El viejo sistema de instituciones y regímenes ya se ha derrumbado (libertad de comercio, respeto a la propiedad privada), instituciones como la OMC, el Banco Mundial o el FMI, la OSCE me temo y la UE, están llegando a sus últimos años. Empiezan a surgir nuevas instituciones a las que pertenece el futuro. Son la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai, la ASEAN+, la Organización de la Unidad Africana y la Asociación Económica Integral Regional (RCEP). El Banco Asiático de Desarrollo ya presta mucho más dinero que el Banco Mundial.

No todas las nuevas instituciones sobrevivirán, esperemos que sobrevivan algunas de las antiguas, especialmente en el sistema de la ONU, que necesita urgentemente una reforma, principalmente para la representación de la Mayoría Mundial , y no de Occidente, en la secretaría. Lo principal es no permitir que el Occidente perdedor frene la historia o la descarrile con una guerra mundial.

No sólo los países de la Mayoría Mundial, sino también los países occidentales pueden vivir bastante felices en este mundo, en el que estos últimos han invertido muchos de sus eruditos, escritores – Cervantes, Shakespeare, Stendhal, Hemingway, los grandes rusos. Occidente simplemente perderá la oportunidad de saquear al resto del mundo, tendrá que encogerse un poco. Vivir dentro de sus posibilidades.

Temo que este nuevo mundo que está tomando forma ahora se cree más allá de mi vida intelectual o física. Pero mis jóvenes colegas y seguramente sus hijos verán ese mundo. Pero hay que luchar por este hermoso mundo, en primer lugar evitando una tercera guerra mundial, por el intento de venganza de Occidente. Fue en Europa donde se desencadenaron las dos primeras guerras mundiales. Rusia lucha ahora, entre otras cosas, para que no se den las condiciones necesarias para una tercera. Pero los conflictos se producirán en una época de rápidos cambios. Así pues, la lucha por la paz debería ser uno de los temas principales de nuestra comunidad intelectual y del mundo en general, quizá también el foco de atención del Club Valdai.

*(Publicado en Globalter)*_









Un punto de vista del establishment ruso sobre la guerra de Ucrania


Para entender la guerra de Ucrania es imprescindible conocer los puntos de vista de todas las partes beligerantes. Comprendemos el del nacionalismo ucraniano defendiendo su país ante la agresión im…




rafaelpoch.com


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> ¿En que me baso?, en que llevan desde Julio para avanzar 3 kilómetros de mierda y todavía les falta casi toda la parte urbana.
> 
> Esta era la situación el 9 de diciembre, no creo que haya cambiado mucho. Desde Junio han perdido 10 veces más de lo que han avanzado.



Y esto q muestras que tiene que ver con que esté siendo un matadero para los rusos? Datos objetivos: No hablo de tus deseos...


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Francia envía 6 baterías de artillería más a Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (12 Dic 2022)

*UCRANIA O PARTISANOS DESTRUYEN UN PUENTE EN MELITOPOL, NO ESTÁ CLARO COMO HA SUCEDIDO*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Dic 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Al final va a ser verdad que los rusos derriban aviones ucranianos, menuda racha llevan.



En combate aéreo los Rusos no han tenido ni una sola baja, según Fighterbomber los 2 aviones que están destacando en su voracidad son el Mig-31BM y el Su-35S, ambos usan los misiles R-37M (larga distancia) y R-77M (media distancia) de guía radar activa junto con un par de R-73/74 de guía infrarroja (corta distancia).



El avión que esta consiguiendo más derribos es el Mig-31BM , su radar Zaslon M esta permitiendo detecciones y derribos a más de 160 Kms mediante el misil R-37M.

R-37M


----------



## saturnin1 (12 Dic 2022)

*El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev, dijo hoy que su país está incrementando la fabricación de los tipos de armas más potentes, incluidas aquellas basadas en “nuevos principios”, para contrarrestar a los países que apoyan el régimen de Kiev.*

*“Nuestro enemigo no sólo está atrincherado en la provincia de Kiev, sino que también se encuentra en Europa, Norteamérica, Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y una serie de lugares que han jurado lealtad a los nazis modernos”, dijo Medvedev en su cuenta de Telegram, citado por la cadena RT.
*
*Agregó que por ello, Moscú está aumentando la producción de los medios de destrucción más potentes, incluidos aquellos basados en nuevos principios”.*












Medvédev: Rusia está incrementando la fabricación de armas más potentes para contrarrestar a enemigos - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 12 dic (SANA) El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev, dijo hoy




www.sana.sy


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esos la luz la tienen gratis y a ver quien se lo impide.....



Pero tienen un equipamiento obsoleto sin pegatina ambiental ECO.


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Mienttras tanto, el basurero británico bajo la batuta de Schwab y su compadre Rishi Sunak, multimillonario y socio de la conejera F,E.M. está buscando sacar al ejército a reprimir huelgas como en los buenos tiempos.
> 
> 
> 
> Avalancha de huelgas obreras en Reino Unido antes de fin de año - mpr21



UK es el canario de la mina occidental y, me da la impresión, que el próximo año
puede estirar la pata. Toco madera...


----------



## arriondas (12 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> En combate aéreo los Rusos no han tenido ni una sola baja, según Fighterbomber los 2 aviones que están destacando en su voracidad son el Mig-31BM y el Su-35S, ambos usan los misiles R-37M (larga distancia) y R-77M (media distancia) de guía radar activa junto con un par de R-73/74 de guía infrarroja (corta distancia).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Mig-31, único en su clase, hace muy bien su trabajo, a pesar de ser un diseño de finales de los 70 del siglo XX (evidentemente, las versiones que tienen en servicio son las más modernas) Un caza muy bonito, por cierto.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*Polonia informa de que en los próximos días acordará con Alemania dónde colocar el sistema Patriot.*

El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, ha dicho este lunes que en estos días se reunirá un grupo de expertos polacos y alemanes para determinar el lugar en el que será desplegado el sistema antimisiles Patriot, días después de que Varsovia aceptara "con decepción" la decisión de Berlín de colocar estas defensas aéreas en su territorio y no en la frontera oeste de Ucrania.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Pues ya estaría el casus belli. Con pruebas pues te cargas algo suyo y esperas con el dedo cargado.
> 
> en seis horas se ha acabado este juego por a abandono de los satanicos .
> Monjeeeee



Lo saben desde el principio, pero no se atreven a escalar. Como lo del NS, o al ataque a la base aérea de Engels.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kron II (12 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Mig-31, único en su clase, hace muy bien su trabajo, a pesar de ser un diseño de finales de los 70 del siglo XX (evidentemente, las versiones que tienen en servicio son las más modernas) Un caza muy bonito, por cierto.



Ya están diseñando su substituto. El PAK-DP.


----------



## alexforum (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pasamos de currar incluso los sábados, a currar 40 horas semanas e incluso gente como yo 35 horas. Tenemos un nivel de vida que más quisiera un español que viviera en los 70.
> 
> Para que quiero ser una potencia industrial si la plusvalía recae en 4 manos del Capital.
> 
> Nuestro sistema no es el mejor, necesita profundos cambios, pero creer que un currito estaba mejor en los 70 que ahora es un insulto.





Dado8 dijo:


> Sí...




Pues eso. Sin acritud pero ese discurso es 
muy de funcionario.

En mi humilde opinión el rollo mindfulness de Para qué queremos ser potencia industrial, es de gente que está desconectada del sector privado.

Quizás ser potencia industrial nos vendría bien para pagarte esa jornada de puta madre de 35h semanales, sin vivir de la deuda del BCE.

En resumen, los funcis si que vivís mejor que en los 70s pero el resto de curritos no.
Los funcionarios si viven bien, pero el currito de la privada no.


----------



## delhierro (12 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> De ahí que la generación de mis padres (desertores del arado) tuvieran en tan alta estima "la universidad" y hicieron lo posible porque sus hijos estudiarán para alcanzar esa clase media
> 
> Luego resultó que un peón de albañil triplicara el sueldo de un ingeniero o que hoy en dia un reponedor del mercadona lo iguale



No se que ingenieros conoces, pero no ganan lo que un reponedor de mercadona ni de coña. Y en las obras eso solo paso durante un tiempo limitado y porque trabajaban 2 turnos en un curro duro.


----------



## Honkler (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Falta mucho para la liberación?



Espero que si, es una trituradora perfecta  . Es más, yo no la tomaría hasta que los propios ukros se harten de perder gente


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

Está claro que se está creando un frente de distracción.

Kosovo está "jugando con fuego" - Moscú

*"Moscú está "alarmada" por las crecientes tensiones en Kosovo, culpa de las autoridades*
_* "radicales" albanesas de la provincia separatista serbia y de sus patrocinadores occidentales, 
declaró el lunes, Maria Zakharova. 

Las autoridades de Pristina han emprendido una "serie de provocaciones" en connivencia
con EEUU y la UE, utilizando la "violencia por motivos étnicos" para atacar a los serbios 
que quedan en la provincia...

El primer ministro Albin Kurti trata de distraer la atención de una política interior fracasada
"jugando con fuego, avivando la histeria serbófoba" "acercándose a un conflicto armado", 
afirmó Zakharova. ...
*_
*"Nos solidarizamos con los dirigentes de Serbia", dijo Zakharova,... *


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Ya están diseñando su substituto. El PAK-DP.



Ese es el MiG-41 ,no? Tiene muy buena pinta aunque va lento el desarrollo.









El futuro caza súper interceptor ruso MiG-41 entra en fase de desarrollo


El que será el nuevo avión interceptor ruso de largo alcance de última generación ha entrado en fase de desarrollo en Mikoyan Gurevich (MiG). Aunque el...




www.defensa.com


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Nuevo atentado nazi en Rusia.

Voluntarios que transportaban ayuda humanitaria murieron en la región de Voronezh; las circunstancias del accidente pueden indicar la explosión de un automóvil

En Ostrogozhsk, región de Voronezh, murieron voluntarios que entregaron carga humanitaria a los residentes de Donbass. La tragedia ocurrió el 10 de diciembre, según una versión, un automóvil con voluntarios tuvo un accidente, según otra, se podrían haber colocado explosivos en cajas con cosas. Sin embargo, el Ministerio del Interior no confirmó la versión con la explosión del automóvil.

Los muertos son el pediatra Nikolai Zotov, de 38 años, de Naberezhnye Chelny, Timur Dunaev, de 44 años, y el conductor de un automóvil GAZ que se aproximaba, cuya identidad no se ha establecido.

En la página de Nikolai Zotov en VK, se publican numerosos mensajes de condolencias de amigos y camaradas. La dirección del hospital también publicó un obituario sobre la muerte del médico jefe.


----------



## Snowball (12 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No se que ingenieros conoces, pero no ganan lo que un reponedor de mercadona ni de coña. Y en las obras eso solo paso durante un tiempo limitado y porque trabajaban 2 turnos en un curro duro.



El sector IT (gran gama de ingenieros y hasta de ciencias puras) gente con sus ya 6 años de experiencia (edades de entre 25 y 30 años) con salarios brutos anuales de *21.000 euros*

mismo salario que un reponedor del mercadona

y mucho menos que cualquier auxiliar administrativo de cualquier hayuntamiento, taifa,diputación,ministerio, observatorio....


----------



## delhierro (12 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Para empezar, las que formularíais foreros como tú, acerca de por qué no se va en serio, de que debería y podría hacerse más, etc. Una parte nada desdeñable de la opinión publica pide más caña, se vería reflejado en esa rueda de prensa.



La guerra de Putin en Ucrania no es un una guerra, y no aguanta una rueda de prensa y menos preguntas del publico por seleccionado que este.

Le pueden preguntar porque no luchan en serio, porque permiten las exportaciones con las que pagan las armas , porque no hay represalias cuando hay actos terroristas contra sus lideres mientras que zopenqui se pasea etc... Los adoradores otanicos se creen que es imposiblidad, pero los rusos sospechan otras cosas, no es plan que alguien lo diga en voz alta a maxima audiencia.


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Consecuencias de los bombardeos nazis a civiles de hoy.


❗⚡ Según las líneas operativas de la DPR JCCC, el 12 de diciembre se recibió información adicional sobre bajas civiles en las ciudades de la República:

Donetsk:
Distrito de Kyiv:
- en la calle. Murió Kochubeya, de 79 años, una mujer nacida en 1950.
- en la calle. Kutuzova, 29 mujer herida nacida en 1987

notario público. Gorlovka:
Distrito de la ciudad central:
en st. Stepanenko, 1 murió una mujer nacida en 1971, otra mujer nacida en 1939. se lesionó

A partir de las 23:00, el número total de víctimas civiles por los ataques de las AFU el 12 de diciembre de 2022 es de 10 personas (5 muertos, 5 heridos). La información sigue fluyendo.

❗ Se ha recibido información adicional sobre los daños causados por el bombardeo de las ciudades ucranianas de la República:

notario público. Gorlovka:
Distrito de la ciudad central:
- S t. Stepanenko, 1 - un golpe directo en un edificio de apartamentos;
- S t. Dzerzhinsky, 20 - un golpe directo en un edificio residencial privado;
- S t. Komsomolskaya, 11 - edificio de apartamentos.

Sigue llegando información sobre las consecuencias de los bombardeos.


----------



## Honkler (12 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es un no parar de enviar armas.
> 
> ❗El Consejo de la UE destinará otros dos mil millones de euros para patrocinar armas del régimen de Kiev
> 
> ...



Ucrania es la picadora de carne de la UE , es nuestra Bakhmut


----------



## Papo de luz (12 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El sector IT (gran gama de ingenieros y hasta de ciencias puras) gente con sus ya 6 años de experiencia (edades de entre 25 y 30 años) con salarios brutos anuales de *21.000 euros*
> 
> mismo salario que un reponedor del mercadona
> 
> y mucho menos que cualquier auxiliar administrativo de cualquier hayuntamiento, taifa,diputación,ministerio, observatorio....



Tienen lo que se merecen. Payasos estrogenizados que se quedan programando hasta las nueve de la noche sin que nadie les pague las horas extra y cuando se hace huelga nunca la secundan.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

*Sunak ve "inimaginable" negociar con Putin en las actuales condiciones.*
El primer ministro británico, *Rishi Sunak*, juzgó este lunes "inimaginables" unas negociaciones con el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, mientras este "inflige semejante daño" a los ucranianos y hasta que no retire a sus tropas de ese país.

En la última videoconferencia del año de los líderes de los países del G7, Sunak abogó ante sus homólogos por que "cualquier estrategia política tenga que seguir la *realidad sobre el campo de batalla".*

Sunak dijo que "está claro que Putin se está dando cuenta de que *ya no podía ganar sobre el terreno* y recurre ahora a tácticas cínicas, incluidos ataques bárbaros sobre infraestructura crítica nacional", según un comunicado difundido por su oficina.

"Las negociaciones mientras el Kremlin inflige semejante daño a los ucranianos son inimaginables y Putin tiene que retirar a sus fuerzas antes de que pueda haber* conversaciones de paz* genuinas", añadió.

Para el británico, permanecer alineados política, económica y militarmente es la única forma de que los aliados del G7 puedan conseguir *que "Putin sienta el coste de sus acciones"*, por lo que reclamó a los Siete que combinen sus esfuerzos e igualen como mínimo su apoyo a Ucrania en 2023.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Cada vez mas atentados nazis sin respuesta, en fin.


----------



## delhierro (12 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El sector IT (gran gama de ingenieros y hasta de ciencias puras) gente con sus ya 6 años de experiencia (edades de entre 25 y 30 años) con salarios brutos anuales de *21.000 euros*
> 
> mismo salario que un reponedor del mercadona
> 
> y mucho menos que cualquier auxiliar administrativo de cualquier hayuntamiento, taifa,diputación,ministerio, observatorio....



Creo que debes mirar los sueldos de los funcionarios, son publicos y son bajos en las escalas bajas. Y un reponedor de mercadona no gana 21.000€ , eso tenlo claro. Cobran solo 12 pagas ( cosa que la gente me da que no sabe ), y el bruto no llega a 1300. Haz cuentas. Y curran de más con la excusa dle "buen rollito".

Si tienen 6 años de experiencia , trabajan 8 horas y cobran eso tienen un problema. Por otra parte no es lo mismo tener el titulo que trabajar de ingeniero.


----------



## delhierro (12 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Cada vez mas atentados nazis sin respuesta, en fin.



Putin quiere una guerra de baja intensidad por el bien de los negocios así que traga, ojo que lo mismo le sale bien. Yo creo que se equivoca, pero el tiempo dira.


----------



## _LoKy_ (12 Dic 2022)

Otro piloto de las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas falleció el 11 de diciembre. Era el navegante Vladyslav Levchuk, quien fue derribado sobre la región de Bakhmut.

@milinfolive


----------



## jimmyjump (12 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "La unidad incondicional del ejército y el pueblo alrededor del Partido es nuestra arma más poderosa y un poderoso propulsor para construir un país socialista próspero". KIM JONG ONU



Eres sucialista?


----------



## Kalikatres (12 Dic 2022)

Alchevs, oblast de Lugansk: Estaban al tanto de un comandante orco. La “Tercera Fuerza” lo ha cazado. No hay paz para los malvados.



Spoiler: Comandante ruso cazado


----------



## Zhukov (12 Dic 2022)

Del foro RussiaDefence.net

Cita:

Muertos en combate de Ucrania según un canal de Telegram que recoge obituarios de fuentes abiertas, por región de origen








Entonces, estos son supuestamente muertos ucranianos confirmados por obituarios públicos, organizados por región de residencia original.

Un total de 86.060 casos más o menos confirmados. Luego agregue a eso que lejos de todos los obituarios "disfrutan" de acceso público, y que UA prefiere etiquetarlos como desaparecidos durante el mayor tiempo posible. Así que bien podría ser de más de 100,000, hasta 150,000.

Pero, todavía no estoy 100% convendido, ya que no he inspeccionado los métodos para recopilar esta información, pero hecha esta salvedad, también admitiré que 80-100k no parece inverosímil en absoluto. Bastante probable, de hecho, dadas otras indicaciones.

Un sesgo interesante es la aparente sobrer representación de Transcarpacia por la frontera húngara y la región de mid-Dnepr (Poltava y sus alrededores). Pero como dije, podría ser el resultado de diferentes situaciones en los medios de comunicación, diferentes actitudes hacia los obituarios públicos, etc., no necesariamente una indicación de dónde Kiev prefiere tomar su carne de cañón. Pero, también podría ser lo último... Ahorrando las vidas delos _übermensch _puros de Lvov. Sería muy propio de ellos."

*Comentario:*

Puede ser que los muertos incluyan los de años anteriores, cuando Leyen habló de cien mil muertos pensé que no podían ser tantos, que serían pérdidas irrecuperables.

A mí una cuenta mínima me daría 20.000 muertos para 2014, 10.000 para 2015, otros 10 mil en los años siguientes para un total de 40.000 muertos en los años de guerra en Donbass. Creo que la cifra está más cerca de los 50.000 pero para apuntar por lo bajo. Del primer año de guerra tenemos confirmación de unos 15.000 a 20.000 sumando los números de registro más altos vistos en las tumbas de soldados desconocidos, que se pone el número de registro de cada depósito regional registrando la defunción, y que como entonces no había un registro unificado se podían estimar las pérdidas sumando esos números.

Para este año serían 60.000 muertos, que parece razonable comparando la escala de los combates con 2014-2015, 20.000 mutilados o inválidos y 10.000 desaparecidos seguramente muertos.

Una confirmación la he visto en el chat slavyangrad, hay una organización humanitaria que se dedica a identificar a los muertos para los ucranianos que buscan a sus hombres desaparecidos.

Según "Come and See", hay alrededor de 60,000 tumbas frescas de soldados ucranianos en Ucrania.

Seguramente hayan obtenido esos datos de cementerios o de haber observado fotos por satélite, no es casualidad que coincidan con el cálculo que yo hago. El desliz de Leyen confirma los recuentos parciales hasta que Rusia dejó de informar, y coincide con la progresión esperada.


Eso daría las 100 mil pérdidas no recuperables citadas por Leyen, y el doble de heridos. 300.000 bajas en total.


Sobre que unas regiones estén más representadas que otras es verdad, el régimen hace levas de los rusos y de los húngaros para hacer limpieza étnica.


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La guerra de Putin en Ucrania no es un una guerra, y no aguanta una rueda de prensa y menos preguntas del publico por seleccionado que este.
> 
> Le pueden preguntar porque no luchan en serio, porque permiten las exportaciones con las que pagan las armas , porque no hay represalias cuando hay actos terroristas contra sus lideres mientras que zopenqui se pasea etc... Los adoradores otanicos se creen que es imposiblidad, pero los rusos sospechan otras cosas, no es plan que alguien lo diga en voz alta a maxima audiencia.



Esa rueda de prensa sería una mina de oro para los 'averiguantes' habituales.
Así que, no se escapará ninguna pista para el enemigo. Bien suspendida.


----------



## Snowball (12 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Creo que debes mirar los sueldos de los funcionarios, son publicos y son bajos en las escalas bajas. Y un reponedor de mercadona no gana 21.000€ , eso tenlo claro. Cobran solo 12 pagas ( cosa que la gente me da que no sabe ), y el bruto no llega a 1300. Haz cuentas. Y curran de más con la excusa dle "buen rollito".
> 
> *Si tienen 6 años de experiencia , trabajan 8 horas y cobran eso tienen un problema. Por otra parte no es lo mismo tener el titulo que trabajar de ingeniero.*



Me parece que conoces poco el sector privado en Ejpaña. Sin acritud


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Mig-31, único en su clase, hace muy bien su trabajo, a pesar de ser un diseño de finales de los 70 del siglo XX (evidentemente, las versiones que tienen en servicio son las más modernas) Un caza muy bonito, por cierto.



Es bonito pero para mi eran más bonitas las líneas del Mig-25, una pena que los retiraran antes de tiempo.


----------



## delhierro (12 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Esa rueda de prensa sería una mina de oro para los 'averiguantes' habituales.
> Así que, no se escapará ninguna pista para el enemigo. Bien suspendida.



El "enemigo" tiene en plantilla medio gobierno, ese no es el problema.


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

*El CEO de JPMorgan, Jamie Dimon, advierte que la crisis energética de Europa empeorará y podría durar años*
21:19 || 12/12/2022


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ese es el MiG-41 ,no? Tiene muy buena pinta aunque va lento el desarrollo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se conocen sus líneas, solo información genérica con respecto a la velocidad y tal.

Lo de la lentitud todo depende, si consiguen lo que dicen seguramente se le pueda catalogar como un avión de 6a generación.


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Es bonito pero para mi eran más bonitas las líneas del Mig-25, una pena que los retiraran antes de tiempo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290141



Recuerdo cuando desertó un piloto en tiempos de la URSS con uno de esos y aterrizó en China.


----------



## delhierro (12 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Me parece que conoces poco el sector privado en Ejpaña. Sin acritud



El de mercadona perfectamete, jaja tengo que aguantar un jefe de tienda en las cenas familiares.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando desertó un piloto en tiempos de la URSS con uno de esos y aterrizó en China.



China no, aterrizó en Japón, el famoso incidente Belenko.


----------



## rejon (12 Dic 2022)

Robles afirma que "hoy por hoy Putin no está por la labor de negociar". Es complicado, para Ucrania, cualquier negociación debe encaminarse a pertenecer a la OTAN, puesto que de otra forma, su existencia seguiría amenazada. 

Por parte de Rusia, no admitirá cualquier postura que contemple la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN, dadas sus aspiraciones a controlar Ucrania de forma integral. 

¿Qué se puede negociar? Nada.


----------



## Snowball (12 Dic 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Del foro RussiaDefence.net
> 
> Cita:
> 
> ...



Y aún así son capaces de reponerlas tan rápidamente?

Los entrenamientos de 3 meses que realiza la OTAN son suficientes para ir directamente al frente?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Mig-31, único en su clase, hace muy bien su trabajo, a pesar de ser un diseño de finales de los 70 del siglo XX (evidentemente, las versiones que tienen en servicio son las más modernas) Un caza muy bonito, por cierto.



Por si te interesa, la biblia del Mig-31 de Yefim Gordon, el mayor experto mundial en aviones Soviéticos y Rusos.









Mikoyan MiG-31 by Gordon Yefim - PDF Drive


The MiG-31 Foxhound long-range interceptor flew in prototype form as the Ye-155MP in 1975 and entered production in 1979, with the first regiments becoming operational in 1982. It has also been sold to China, and it remains in service in significant numbers. Yefim Gordon, the doyen of Russian aviati




www.pdfdrive.com


----------



## fulcrum29smt (12 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Por si te interesa, la biblia del Mig-31 de Yefim Gordon, el mayor experto mundial en aviones Soviéticos y Rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edito para decir que ahora que lo veo, ese libro ha quedado algo anticuado dado que es del 2005, logicamente no tiene en cuenta las nuevas variantes BSM y K.


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La guerra de Putin en Ucrania no es un una guerra, y no aguanta una rueda de prensa y menos preguntas del publico por seleccionado que este.
> 
> Le pueden preguntar porque no luchan en serio, porque permiten las exportaciones con las que pagan las armas , porque no hay represalias cuando hay actos terroristas contra sus lideres mientras que zopenqui se pasea etc... Los adoradores otanicos se creen que es imposiblidad, pero los rusos sospechan otras cosas, no es plan que alguien lo diga en voz alta a maxima audiencia.



Lo que hay que leer...


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El sector IT (gran gama de ingenieros y hasta de ciencias puras) gente con sus ya 6 años de experiencia (edades de entre 25 y 30 años) con salarios brutos anuales de *21.000 euros*
> 
> mismo salario que un reponedor del mercadona
> 
> y mucho menos que cualquier auxiliar administrativo de cualquier hayuntamiento, taifa,diputación,ministerio, observatorio....



Esos sueldos no son reales, actualmente gente con uno o dos años de experiencia ya están por encima de 30.000.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> China no, aterrizó en Japón, el famoso incidente Belenko.



Y un cubano se llevó un MiG-23 a USA ,no? Los MiG-25 argelinos en tiempos se paseaban por encima de Albacete como si nada.









La amenaza argelina


Un MiG-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Argelia a mediados de la década de 1980. El 12 de julio de 1983 un objeto volante sin identificación cruzó el espacio aéreo de la península Ibérica, en su mitad sur,…




aeropinakes.com













La CIA confirma que los cazas Mig-25 argelinos han penetrado repetidamente en el espacio aéreo marroquí hasta llegar el Atlántico.


Las noticias más relevantes y la última hora sobre el Sáhara Occidental y el mundo.




www.ecsaharaui.com


----------



## mareas (12 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> El sector IT (gran gama de ingenieros y hasta de ciencias puras) gente con sus ya 6 años de experiencia (edades de entre 25 y 30 años) con salarios brutos anuales de *21.000 euros*
> 
> mismo salario que un reponedor del mercadona
> 
> y mucho menos que cualquier auxiliar administrativo de cualquier hayuntamiento, taifa,diputación,ministerio, observatorio....



No se lo que te lleva a decir eso, si la ignorancia o las ganas de manipular, pero un tio de 30 tacos con 6 años de experiencia en IT en Madrid está por encima de 40k.


----------



## Dado8 (12 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que me he dado cuenta de que muchos en el foro y yo no debemos hablar el mismo idioma. Porque cuando alguien dice "en poco tiempo" yo entiendo como mucho dos semanas y resulta que lo que quería decir era "3 meses". Ya me ha pasado varias veces cuando, por ejemplo, alguien anunciaba la toma inminente de Odessa, yo pensaba que se refería a que la iban a tomar al día siguiente, y en realidad con lo de "inminente" quería decir para dentro de dos años.



Mira, parece que 3 meses son demasiados, me da que en 2 meses Bakhmut pasará a manos de Donetsk.

*"Voladura del segundo puente ferroviario de tránsito entre Bajmut y Slavyansk, al norte de la ciudad.*

Parece que los ukronazis tienen cada vez menos confianza en que podrán mantener la ciudad y están socavando la infraestructura de transporte.".

t.me/Irinamar_Z/12509


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Dic 2022)

Un dron mete una granada por la chimenea???????


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (12 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues muy fácil si los rusos que son los que quieren entrar en Bakmut desde hace meses tuvieran esa superioridad ya hace tiempo que estarían dentro de Bakmut, eso es la realidad ahora tu hazte las pajas que quieras con la superior artillería Rusia o con los soldados de metal líquido rusos, pero entrar no entran.



Quizas no entren pq prefieren bombardearlos con la artilleria y no exponer a las tropas de asalto hasta tener bien blanditos los frentes y entrar sin apenas oposicion. Si tiene una gran superioridad en artilleria para que se van a exponer... Y si es asi pq te sacas de la manga la proporcion de 3 rusos por cada baja ucraniana. Hablamos en serio o hacemos la carta a los reyes magos?


----------



## Peineto (12 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> UK es el canario de la mina occidental y, me da la impresión, que el próximo año
> puede estirar la pata. Toco madera...



Y Kondratieff tenía razón con su teoría de ciclos.Bien podríamos hablar del último invierno del último cliclo del capitalismo, pero esto da para un hilo diferente.


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Un dron mete una granada por la chimenea???????



En otros sitios ponen al revés. Rusos metiendo la granada a los ucros. A lo mejor es hasta un videojuego.


----------



## Zhukov (12 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y aún así son capaces de reponerlas tan rápidamente?



Depende de las circunstancias. Ucrania podía echar mano de los reservistas que habían servido en la guerra de Donbass durante los ocho años anteriores y enviando a los batallones de las milicias de la defensa territorial para rellenar el frente durante los meses de verano y ganar tiempo para ir adiestrando más tropas.

En verano y otoño los ucranianos llegaron al pico de movilización, pudieron reponer las pérdidas e incluso aumentar algo la fuerza inicial mientras que los rusos estaban agotados por falta de fuerzas, de ahí los reveses de Kharkov y la necesidad de la retirada de Kherson.



> Los entrenamientos de 3 meses que realiza la OTAN son suficientes para ir directamente al frente?



No llegan a tres meses y es el mínimo. También hay que contar con la ayuda de los mercenarios occidentales, que son varios miles.

Te recomiendo leas el análisis de un blogger ruso que he traducido y comentado. Lo explica en detalle.

Te lo voy a resumir así: los soldados ucranianos son una horda de zombis descerebrados, pero tienen la mente astuta de un nigromante que tira de sus hilos y los controla. El nigromante son los cuarteles generales de la OTAN que dan las verdaderas órdenes y la magia que anima a los zombis y los dirige a sus objetivos son los mapas y comunicaciones por satélite. Es como el navegador GPS del coche, les dice a dónde tienen que ir, y dónde atacar.

Esa ventaja tecnológica, mientras les ha durado, es lo que les ha permitido llevar a cabo ofensivas, o algo que se le parezca,con una horda, no son un ejército, pero tampoco hay que pasarse. En Kharkov rompieron el frente porque no había línea del frente y el avance fue un paseo militar... hasta que llegaron al río Oskol y empezaron a darse de cabezazos contra resistencia seria, aunque tan sólo fueran unos pocos cientos de soldados en un pueblo, como en Krasny Liman.

En Kherson lo mismo, las cabezas de puente eran un matadero y sólo lograron un avance por un sector desguarnecido, fueron los ukros los primeros sorprendidos porque los rusos se retiraran... tras ganar todas las batallas.










Retrospectiva y perspectivas: logros y fracasos


Siguiendo el principio de «dos cabezas piensan mejor que una» y el de «nunca perder la oportunidad de aprovecharse del trabajo ajeno», por su interés, copio y reviso la traducción de un extenso art…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com






Ya he explicado que esto es insostenible. Ni aún reuniendo a todos los policías y demás esbirros del régimen podrían pasar del cuarto de millón de soldados en el frente. Probablemente puedan mantener ese nivel, pero sólo unos meses, a este ritmo de un millar de bajas al día.


----------



## Artedi (12 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Cuando estos hijos de satanás tengan su propio ejército europeo, a SUS órdenes con mando unificado, FIN. The End. Se acabó. Llevan años persiguiendo esa idea, el video de abajo es MUY anterior a febrero de 2022, de 7 años antes para ser más exactos:


----------



## Galiciaverde (12 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ALEMANIA Y FRANCIA DEBERÍAN PAGAR COMPENSACIONES AL DONBÁS TRAS LAS CONFESIONES DE MERKEL SOBRE MENTIRAS Y TRAMPAS POR LOS ACUERDOS DE MINSK.
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 10 DEC, 08:08
> ...




Llevo varios días preguntándome por qué una mujer inteligente como Merkel que ha sido tan acertada en su carrera como canciller de Alemania hizo semejantes declaraciones. No puede decirse que sea una mujer que haya cometido torpezas de ese calibre, así que ha tenido que ser totalmente intencionado.
La pregunta es ¿Por qué iba a afirmar en público que engañaron a Putin, quedando ella como manipuladora, mentirosa, etc?
La única respuesta que se me ocurre es que intenta evitar un mal mayor que su propio prestigio

Analicemos lo que hemos ido viendo en este foro sobre los efectos de esta guerra en Alemania:

- Les han volado los gasoductos del Nord Stream, Alemania se ha quedado sin su preciada y costosa vía que les suministraba gas barato procedente de una fuente fiable.
- Como consecuencia de ello se están deslocalizando sus industrias, unas se van a China, como la gigante BASF, otras aprovechan las ofertas norteamericanas que pagan por asentarse en USA.
- La escasez de gas ha hecho subir los precios de la energía de forma escandalosa, hasta el punto de tener que quemar carbón para obtener electricidad.
- Los ciudadanos tienen que recortar gastos de energía, pequeñas empresas cierran por no poder afrontar los costes, las grandes se deslocalizan, los ciudadanos se empobrecen. Alemania va cuesta abajo y sin frenos, como toda la UE.

Creo que Merkel ha decidido romper la baraja y poner su grano, más bien su puñado de arena para informar de lo que hay a los alemanes y europeos en general , esperando que los europeos reaccionen y presionen para posibilitar una negociación. Merkel quiere terminar la guerra.

Pero Merkel ya no es canciller y a ojos de USA no cuenta,... aún menos a ojos de Putin tras sus declaraciones. Creo que sus decisión de contar ahora lo ocurrido no influirán en ningún sentido. Esto debería haberlo dicho mientras era canciller, entonces sí. Ahora es poco menos que papel mojado, me temo, y espero equivocarme

¿Se os ocurre otra explicación?


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Depende de las circunstancias. Ucrania podía echar mano de los reservistas que habían servido en la guerra de Donbass durante los ocho años anteriores y enviando a los batallones de las milicias de la defensa territorial para rellenar el frente durante los meses de verano y ganar tiempo para ir adiestrando más tropas.
> 
> En verano y otoño los ucranianos llegaron al pico de movilización, pudieron reponer las pérdidas e incluso aumentar algo la fuerza inicial mientras que los rusos estaban agotados por falta de fuerzas, de ahí los reveses de Kharkov y la necesidad de la retirada de Kherson.
> 
> ...



@Zhukov,

Varias preguntas:


-¿No tienes la impresión de que el paso del tiempo sólo perjudica a Rusia?. Los ucros ahora están mucho mejor armados y organizados que antes. USA cada vez se corta menos en atacar a Rusia (NS, Engels, etc), y evidentemente la OTAN poco a poco empezará a ser más eficiente en la fabricación de armas pesadas para Ucrania.

-¿Qué pasó con el tema de la bomba sucia de Ucrania?. Los rusos estuvieron una semana poniendo el grito en el cielo sobre este tema, pero ya ha caído en el olvido.

-¿El invierno va a tener alguna influencia en el desarrollo de la guerra?. Me parece que en global todo sigue igual.

Thanks!


----------



## pobre_pringao (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo saben desde el principio, pero no se atreven a escalar. Como lo del NS, o al ataque a la base aérea de Engels.



No es el enemigo quien decide cuando se escala. Eres tu.


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

Prensa rusa.


año 2014.
Varios nacionalistas rusos: Los acuerdos de Minsk son los nuevos Khasavyurt. Fuimos engañados para salvar a la condenada Ucrania.
Todos: ¿Cómo puedes? ¡Esta es una derrota diplomática de Occidente! ¡Reconocimiento documental de nuestros intereses en Ucrania! Vladimir Vladimirovich puso a toda Europa ante el hecho.


2022
Vladimir Putin: HZ cómo sucedió, pero parece que nos estafaron como tontos.
¡Todo mi Dios! Bueno, ¡quién lo hubiera pensado! ¡Qué engaño!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Llevo varios días preguntándome por qué una mujer inteligente como Merkel que ha sido tan acertada en su carrera como canciller de Alemania hizo semejantes declaraciones. No puede decirse que sea una mujer que haya cometido torpezas de ese calibre, así que ha tenido que ser totalmente intencionado.
> La pregunta es ¿Por qué iba a afirmar en público que engañaron a Putin, quedando ella como manipuladora, mentirosa, etc?
> La única respuesta que se me ocurre es que intenta evitar un mal mayor que su propio prestigio
> 
> ...



Mujer despechada por algo…y ha tirado de la manta. Son así de imprevisibles….

También en las fosas marianas manejan venganza fría por su espionaje telefónico por parte de la CIA, con la ayuda de los daneses…

Le ha pegado una patada a la diplomacia occidental…hablar ahora con Putin será más complicado…


----------



## Elimina (12 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Un dron mete una granada por la chimenea???????



t.me/veterany_60omsb/306


----------



## crocodile (12 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lo que hay que leer...



Usted cree que la estrategia del Kremlin es lógica ?


----------



## kelden (12 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La guerra de Putin en Ucrania no es un una guerra, y no aguanta una rueda de prensa y menos preguntas del publico por seleccionado que este.
> 
> Le pueden preguntar porque no luchan en serio, porque permiten las exportaciones con las que pagan las armas , porque no hay represalias cuando hay actos terroristas contra sus lideres mientras que zopenqui se pasea etc... Los adoradores otanicos se creen que es imposiblidad, pero los rusos sospechan otras cosas, no es plan que alguien lo diga en voz alta a maxima audiencia.



Hobre ... es que si le preguntan porqué Zelensky no vive en un zulo como Saddam en sus últimos días se le puede poner cara de bobo ...


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Dic 2022)

*MEDIO ISRAELÍ ASEGURA UN CARGAMENTO DE URANIO DESTINADO A IRÁN HABRÍA CAÍDO EN MANOS DE AL QAEDA EN YEMEN*

*PERIÓDICO ÁRABE ASEGURA QUE ISRAEL HA ADVERTIDO A LÍBANO QUE BOMBARDEARÁ EL AEROPUERTO INTERNACIONAL DE BEIRUT SI CONTINÚAN LOS CARGAMENTOS DE ARMAS IRANÍES A HEZBOLLÁH*


----------



## mazuste (12 Dic 2022)

La estampida humana de Ucrania a América se aceleró a la finalización de la IIGuerra Mundial.

*SIETE DÉCADAS DE COLABORACIÓN NAZI:*
*EL PEQUEÑO Y SUCIO SECRETO UCRANIANO DE ESTADOS UNIDOS*


----------



## Elimina (12 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



¿Eso ha dicho el viejo senil? Imagino que no se habrá quitado el uniforme de militar mientras lo iba contando, visto lo que les gusta el teatro a esos mayores.
Los generales europeos estarán tomando nota, imagino. Uno por uno.
Luego que pasan cosas.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Mujer despechada por algo…y ha tirado de la manta. Son así de imprevisibles….
> 
> También en las fosas marianas manejan venganza fría por su espionaje telefónico por parte de la CIA, con la ayuda de los daneses…
> 
> Le ha pegado una patada a la diplomacia occidental…hablar ahora con Putin será más complicado…



Eso y que probablemente el mensaje sea al mundo que importa: Asía.
nuestro anglocentrismo y su resaca Neo imperialista Nos impide ver que ya no pintamos una mierda y solo nos queda el chantaje y la “diplomacia” anglocabrona de esparcir Cizaña! 
Bueno pues con estas declaraciones no habrá chino ni indio que se crea una muerda delos encorbatados


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Dic 2022)

*Vídeo dedicado al gran general iraní Qasem Soleimani*


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## kelden (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @Zhukov,
> 
> Varias preguntas:
> 
> ...



Hasta la ETA, cuando ya no eran más que 4 y el del tambor, ponían las bombas que les salían de los cojones, cuando les salía de los cojones y donde les salía de los cojones. Podían ganar? Evidentemente no, solo podían revolver un poco y hacer ruido. Pues los ucros parecido.


----------



## Impresionante (12 Dic 2022)

Estos van tarde . EE.UU. prueba con éxito el prototipo de un misil hipersónico aire-tierra


----------



## tomasjos (12 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Mujer despechada por algo…y ha tirado de la manta. Son así de imprevisibles….
> 
> También en las fosas marianas manejan venganza fría por su espionaje telefónico por parte de la CIA, con la ayuda de los daneses…
> 
> Le ha pegado una patada a la diplomacia occidental…hablar ahora con Putin será más complicado…



Será que le hizo ojitos a Biden y no le hizo caso?


----------



## eljusticiero (12 Dic 2022)

*ISRAEL DICE QUE IRÁN ESTÁ TRANSFIRIENDO ARMAS A HEZBOLLÁH A TRAVÉS DE VUELOS CIVILES EN EL AEROPUERTO DE BEIRUT*


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es flipante que con la cantidad de gente despierta y sabia que hay en este foro, algunos no se den cuenta de lo que realmente está pasando.
> 
> Los políticos son brókers de empresas supranacionales como todo el mundo debería saber.
> 
> ...



Decir eso que he subrayado en negrita, es hacerle la propaganda al enemigo. Antaño fueron 'los judíos'. Ahora también algunos les señalan. Y la realidad no es esa, por mucha parte de culpa que tengan estos en muchas cosas, tanto unos como otros. Son desde hace siglos las corporaciones anglosajonas. Primero a las órdenes de la Corona Británica, luego de EEUU, y ahora por su propia cuenta, pues hasta esas dos naciones antes capitales, son derroidas por el mismo veneno cultural e invasivo multicultural que las nuestras.


----------



## Martok (12 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> *Esa es una suposición *que ya se comentó en este foro. No dije nada al respecto en su momento, pero es eso, una suposición. ¿Y como viviríamos si Rusia y Europa fuesen una y los anglosajones estuviesen relegados y fuera de nuestras fronteras? me gusta más esa suposición y es incompatible con la URSS.



¿Para usted una suposicion? vale, es su dogma personal,

La realidad es que estado del bienestar lo tuvieron que inventar con urgencia los británicos en 1946 ante la expectativa de millones de soldados con experiencia de guerra no iban a volver a sus casas con las manos vacías, aceptar las penurias del sistema capitalista de entre guerras y con una Unión Sovietica vencedora como referencia. No podían arriesgarse a dar solo migajas al populacho como hicieron en 1920 para evitar que la revolución bolchevique se extendiera por todo occidente.

Es significativo que ese estado del bienestar se comenzó a desmantelar en 1991.

Esto no es suposición.. es historia. 

Si prefiere seguir sus dogmas, usted mismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Decir eso que he subrayado en negrita, es hacerle la propaganda al enemigo. Antaño fueron 'los judíos'. Ahora también algunos les señalan. Y la realidad no es esa, por mucha parte de culpa que tengan estos en muchas cosas, tanto unos como otros. Son desde hace siglos las corporaciones anglosajonas. Primero a las órdenes de la Corona Británica, luego de EEUU, y ahora por su propia cuenta, pues hasta esas dos naciones antes capitales, son derroidas por el mismo veneno cultural e invasivo multicultural que las nuestras.



No son países, son personas que pertenecen a organizaciones supranacionales









La guerra del canal de Suez, el orgullo que cegó a franceses y británicos


Pocas veces en la historia una victoria militar apabullante ha acabado tan mal para algunos vencedores y tan bien para los vencidos. Hace sesenta y cinco años, los




www.lavanguardia.com






Al principio, los británicos hicieron todo lo posible por torpedear el proyecto. Trataron de convencer al Imperio otomano de que presionara al virrey de Egipto para que no lo hiciera y, además, intentaron espantar a los posibles inversores. El primer ministro, lord Palmerston, dijo en el Parlamento que era “uno de tantos timos que de vez en cuando se les ponen delante a los incautos”. 

Sin embargo, en cuanto el canal se hizo realidad, Londres aprovechó para controlarlo. En 1875, el Reino Unido se convirtió en su principal accionista, tras comprarle su parte al monarca egipcio, que estaba prácticamente arruinado. El país no lo recuperaría hasta la crisis de 1956.











Guerra del Sinaí - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





La *guerra del Sinaí*, llamada también *crisis de Suez*, o bien *guerra de Suez*, fue una contienda militar librada sobre territorio egipcio en 1956, que implicó a la alianza militar formada por el Reino Unido, Francia e Israel en contra de Egipto, el cual contó con el apoyo en mayor o menor medida de los países que actualmente conforman la Liga Árabe.

Fue una victoria militar para los tres aliados; pero también una derrota política, ya que la gran presión diplomática por parte de los Estados Unidos y de la Unión Soviética forzó a Francia, Reino Unido e Israel a retirar sus ejércitos. A cambio de retirar sus ejércitos del Sinaí, Israel obtuvo indirectamente de Egipto el compromiso de detener sus envíos de armamento a las guerrillas que luchaban contra Israel. 



El canal de Suez, financiado por Francia y Egipto, comenzó a operar en 1869, y rápidamente se convirtió en un enlace vital entre el Reino Unido y su colonia más importante, la India Británica. Dada esta relevancia, el Reino Unido compró su participación al Gobierno egipcio. El canal conservó su importancia incluso tras la independencia de la India, puesto que se transformó en la principal ruta para transportar petróleo desde el golfo Pérsico a Europa, por lo que resultaba vital para todas las economías de Europa Occidental.



La influencia del presidente Nasser en el mundo árabe le granjeó las antipatías del Reino Unido y de Francia. En consecuencia, británicos y estadounidenses se negaron a financiar la construcción de la presa de Asuán, como se habían comprometido con anterioridad. En respuesta a aquello, el presidente Nasser nacionalizó el canal el 26 de julio de 1956 con el objetivo de financiar tal construcción, lo que irritó considerablemente a franceses y británicos, principales accionistas del canal de Suez y máximos beneficiarios del petróleo que por él circulaba.


----------



## Irene Adler (12 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Llevo varios días preguntándome por qué una mujer inteligente como Merkel que ha sido tan acertada en su carrera como canciller de Alemania hizo semejantes declaraciones. No puede decirse que sea una mujer que haya cometido torpezas de ese calibre, así que ha tenido que ser totalmente intencionado.
> La pregunta es ¿Por qué iba a afirmar en público que engañaron a Putin, quedando ella como manipuladora, mentirosa, etc?
> La única respuesta que se me ocurre es que intenta evitar un mal mayor que su propio prestigio
> 
> ...



Yo estuve dándole vueltas también a esto, lo puse un puñado de páginas atrás… para mi no tiene sentido que lo dijera sin una intención posterior, no había pensado en ese aviso a alemanes y europeos de a pie que propones, pero tiene sentido para mi.

Mi teoría era que le daba a Rusia la “excusa oficial“ perfecta, aunque ellos ya lo supieran, para pisar el acelerador y que esto acabara cuanto antes para volver a la “normalidad “ y retomar cuanto antes las relaciones cordiales con Rusia, que siempre he pensado que era lo que ella deseaba y promovía y que Alemania necesita como respirar.

Pero igual tanto lo tuyo como lo mío es puro 
Wishful thinking…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Esta guerra no acabará en dos dias. Sí, ahora va más rápido, porque ha terminado en un choque militar indirecto OTAN-Rusia. Pero no va a ser cuestión de dias. Incluso después de que la OTAN salga derrotada, la guerra seguirá a otros niveles hasta que nuestros políticos corruptos controlados por los entes de poder económico sean relevados. ¿Por qué creo que la OTAN perderá la guerra?. Quizá podríamos dar la vuelta a la pregunta: ¿cuándo fue la última vez que Rusia/URSS perdió una guerra donde se jugaba su existencia?. *Los anglos pensaban que el todopoderoso Hitler podría cargarse a los soviéticos, pero metieron bien la pata*, y luego tuvieron que echar mano de la ayuda de los propios soviéticos para evitar que la bestia nazi se conformara consolándose con ir a por ellos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Eso de que 'Los anglos pensaban que el todopoderoso Hitler podría cargarse a los soviéticos, pero metieron bien la pata' es una tontería. Igual que crearon a Hitler con su nacismo (como están haciendo ahora en Ucrania), crearon la URSS. Crean la polaridad, ambos polos, no solo uno. La idea era mantener a Europa divorciada de Rusia. Y ahora tenemos el mismo escenario, uno tal en el que cada vez resultaba más claro que la interacción entre ambas resultaba beneficiosa. Y así es. Nada más potente que su unión se puede predecir en este mundo. Y ahí está el kit de la cuestión. Pero es muy fácil y popular echarle la culpa a los títeres de las corporaciones. Y resulta muy desconsolador aceptar que aquello que muchos creyeron era la resistencia ante 'el capitalismo', tan solo era una de tantas de sus expresiones.

Se necesita madurar de estas cosas. Aceptar que ese asunto de 'las primaveras de colores', no es nada nuevo. Y que la 'revolución de Octubre', fue una de ellas. Y todo el entramado ideológico anterior, el caldo de cultivo necesario para llegar hasta el punto donde quedó la cosa, en el divorcio de Rusia y Europa. Sé que duele, pero hay que comenzar a desechar ideologías bastardas creadas por el enemigo. Es vital hacerlo.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No son países, son personas que pertenecen a organizaciones supranacionales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Usted lee antes de escribir?


----------



## Adriano II (12 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Mi teoría era que le daba a Rusia la “excusa oficial“ perfecta, aunque ellos ya lo supieran, para pisar el acelerador y que esto acabara cuanto antes para volver a la “normalidad “ y retomar cuanto antes las relaciones cordiales con Rusia, que siempre he pensado que era lo que ella deseaba y promovía y que Alemania necesita como respirar.



Más o menos de acuerdo contigo pero no en lo de pisar el acelerador

Lo veo más en plan :

"Bueno que aquí tenemos mierda todos (no esta "versión oficial" de que los rusos son malos malísimos y los ucros - OTAN buenos buenísimos) así que vamos a dejar de hacer el gilipollas y vamos a hacer las paces"

Merkel no es tonta, a diferencia de Von der Leyen, Scholz y demás subnormales, y conoce bien Alemania y sabe que sin la energía barata de Rusia su pais (y toda Europa) se van por el retrete ... aparte del peligro que al final acaben volando las nukes ...


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Irán han cortado por lo sano en esta guerra asimétrica contra la OTAN, y a todos los elementos de la CIA/Mossad capturados los ejecutan…por supuesto en occidente lo cuentan de otra forma…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El inocente niño apuñalo y mato a dos policias e hirio a cuatro mas, el otro ejecutado, tambien de 23 añitos, mato a un parapolicial de la milicia.

PD- Asesinos de policias.


----------



## Kill33r (12 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Eso de que 'Los anglos pensaban que el todopoderoso Hitler podría cargarse a los soviéticos, pero metieron bien la pata' es una tontería. Igual que crearon a Hitler con su nacismo (como están haciendo ahora en Ucrania), crearon la URSS. Crean la polaridad, ambos polos, no solo uno. La idea era mantener a Europa divorciada de Rusia. Y ahora tenemos el mismo escenario, uno tal en el que cada vez resultaba más claro que la interacción entre ambas resultaba beneficiosa. Y así es. Nada más potente que su unión se puede predecir en este mundo. Y ahí está el kit de la cuestión. Pero es muy fácil y popular echarle la culpa a los títeres de las corporaciones. Y resulta muy desconsolador aceptar que aquello que muchos creyeron era la resistencia ante 'el capitalismo', tan solo era una de tantas de sus expresiones.
> 
> Se necesita madurar de estas cosas. Aceptar que ese asunto de 'las primaveras de colores', no es nada nuevo. Y que la 'revolución de Octubre', fue una de ellas. Y todo el entramado ideológico anterior, el caldo de cultivo necesario para llegar hasta el punto donde quedó la cosa, en el divorcio de Rusia y Europa. Sé que duele, pero hay que comenzar a desechar ideologías bastardas creadas por el enemigo. Es vital hacerlo.



Sin mencionar los 100 millones de dólares de la época donados a los bolcheviques en un vagón de tren 

Lo que pasa que estos detalles de la historia real no les gusta jajajaja por qué no quieren aceptar quienes eran los donantes


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> ¿Para usted una suposicion? vale, es su dogma personal,
> 
> La realidad es que estado del bienestar lo tuvieron que inventar con urgencia los británicos en 1946 ante la expectativa de millones de soldados con experiencia de guerra no iban a volver a sus casas con las manos vacías, aceptar las penurias del sistema capitalista de entre guerras y con una Unión Sovietica vencedora como referencia. No podían arriesgarse a dar solo migajas al populacho como hicieron en 1920 para evitar que la revolución bolchevique se extendiera por todo occidente.
> 
> ...



Cuando era niño eran frecuentes y recurrentes terribles imágenes de hambrunas en África, con niños famélicos. Gracias a Dios ya no se da eso. Empezaron a desaparecer con el fin de gobiernos comunistas en ese continente.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> ¿Para usted una suposicion? vale, es su dogma personal,
> 
> La realidad es que estado del bienestar lo tuvieron que inventar con urgencia los británicos en 1946 ante la expectativa de millones de soldados con experiencia de guerra no iban a volver a sus casas con las manos vacías, aceptar las penurias del sistema capitalista de entre guerras y con una Unión Sovietica vencedora como referencia. No podían arriesgarse a dar solo migajas al populacho como hicieron en 1920 para evitar que la revolución bolchevique se extendiera por todo occidente.
> 
> ...



Es interpretar, ergo suponer, que ese hecho fundamentó lo otro. Y puede tener base para argumentar, eso no lo niego, otra cosa es que así sea. Y aún así, eso no valida el conjunto ideológico y de Estado comunista-socialista. Sería tan solo una reacción. Es como aquello de 'otros vendrán que me harán bueno'.

Mire, yo parto de la base de que todo es un entramado dirigido por los mismos. Y las izquierdas y las derechas polos de la misma 'pila'. Y de ese principio interpretativo surgen mis argumentaciones. Por eso me rechinan las apologías de cualquier ideología, sea fascista o socialista. Para mi son lo mismo, parte del mismo mal prefabricado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Usted lee antes de escribir?



pero hombre !

¿ no te das cuenta que el ejército de Ucrania está a las órdenes de los jefes de Zelenski ?

¿ no te das cuenta que el ejército de España está a las órdenes de los jefes de Sánchez ? 

¿ " Ucrania " es la misma Ucrania que cuando el presidente era Poroshenko o Yanukóvich ?

¿ es el mismo " Estados Unidos " con Trump de presidente o Biden ?


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Sin mencionar los 100 millones de dólares de la época donados a los bolcheviques en un vagón de tren
> 
> Lo que pasa que estos detalles de la historia real no les gusta jajajaja por qué no quieren aceptar quien eran los donantes



Ya, pero no está bien cachondearse. A mi entender, hay mucha gente, la mayoría, engañada por estas tramas. No se puede convencer a nadie riéndose de él, además de que es injusto y borde. Yo estoy por aunar esfuerzos, agrupar damnificados, conseguir que las gentes de aquí y allá consigan comprender que son una misma cosa, un mismo pueblo de PERSONAS. Y hacer incapié en nuestras características comunes apartando, relegando las diferencias culturales. Al fin y al cabo, todos queremos vivir en paz y prosperidad, disfrutamos de los amigos, amamos a nuestras familias, etc. Valores reales intrínsecamente humanos, ajenos a cualquier ideología. Y el mundo depredador destruye esto con intensidad, sabe que es la base de nuestra fuerza, por eso nos divide entre diferentes formas de interpretar las cosas mundanas y las complejas. Ya ve que hasta han enfrentado a los hombres con las mujeres, a los jóvenes con los viejos, ricos contra pobres (eso ya es viejo), izquierdas contra derechas. Polos y más polos que generan potencia. Es la energía del cáos.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuando era niño eran frecuentes y recurrentes terribles imágenes de hambrunas en África, con niños famélicos. Gracias a Dios ya no se da eso. Empezaron a desaparecer con el fin de gobiernos comunistas en ese continente.



Hombre que estes en este hilo y que no sepas que eso era propaganda de la buena fe los Mismos de siempre. Un par d e fotos y unas imágenes y se inventaban lo que querían. El problema de Africa está lejos d ser un tema de organización política, más bien están en una fase anterior de neo colonialismo


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero hombre !
> 
> ¿ no te das cuenta que el ejército de Ucrania está a las órdenes de los jefes de Zelenski ?
> 
> ...



En lugar de aceptar que deberías de haber leído el mensaje en el que yo ya decía que eran las corporaciones y no las naciones, ¿me sales con estas? ¡buenooooooo! Y sí, EEUU es lo mismo con Trump que sin él. Trump es parte del sistema y hace su papel.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *Moscú: militares estadounidenses son quienes operan los sistemas de misiles HIMARS del régimen ucraniano*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6 millones de dólares vale cada castaña, tampoco es para que la opere cualquiera,a pesar de que duren 2 semanas en el frente


----------



## Roedr (12 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Hombre que estes en este hilo y que no sepas que eso era propaganda de la buena fe los Mismos de siempre. Un par d e fotos y unas imágenes y se inventaban lo que querían. El problema de Africa está lejos d ser un tema de organización política, más bien están en una fase anterior de neo colonialismo



Después de la manipulación mediática que he visto en lo de Ucrania, no puedo menos de darte el beneficio de la duda. Todo lo que los han contado y visto en los medios (en todos los bandos, ehhh) ciertamente hay que contemplarlos con escepticismo.


----------



## Martok (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuando era niño eran frecuentes y recurrentes terribles imágenes de hambrunas en África, con niños famélicos. Gracias a Dios ya no se da eso. Empezaron a desaparecer con el fin de gobiernos comunistas en ese continente.



Falacia de libro

Ya se lo ha dicho Turiel los recursos se agotan y el sistema capitalista es insostenible. Ya conoce el sistema alternativo, lo malo para usted es que occidente esta tomando de ese sistema lo que le conviene. Practicas bolivarianas como nacionalizar empresas privadas, requisar activos y fijar precios a los proveedores.

Ese fenómeno lo han bautizado economistas liberales como la sovietización de occidente.

Pero en fin, si usted prefiere consolarse en sus dogmas personales, sírvase.



Loignorito dijo:


> Es interpretar, ergo suponer, que ese hecho fundamentó lo otro. Y puede tener base para argumentar, eso no lo niego, otra cosa es que así sea. Y aún así, eso no valida el conjunto ideológico y de Estado comunista-socialista. Sería tan solo una reacción. Es como aquello de 'otros vendrán que me harán bueno'.
> 
> Mire, yo parto de la base de que todo es un entramado dirigido por los mismos. Y las izquierdas y las derechas polos de la misma 'pila'. Y de ese principio interpretativo surgen mis argumentaciones. Por eso me rechinan las apologías de cualquier ideología, sea fascista o socialista. Para mi son lo mismo, parte del mismo mal prefabricado.



Agradezco su respuesta


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De momento, cuando gobierne VoX, se exploraran las aguas territoriales españolas en el atlantico canario y todos los indicios apuntan a que hay grandes bolsas y reservas de hidrocarburos esperando a ser perforadas y explotadas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289633
> 
> ...



Ojala, pero VOX no es sino que otro actor del mismo sistema. No me creo nada. Esto es como las promesas de Zelendeiro en Ucrania. Promesas que creyeron muchos pro-rusos ¿y luego? pues luego lo que vemos. Tal y como Obama dijo una vez sobre las promesas... 'son solo retórica de campaña'. Y amen.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero hombre !
> 
> ¿ no te das cuenta que el ejército de Ucrania está a las órdenes de los jefes de Zelenski ?
> 
> ...



Todas verdades


----------



## Irene Adler (12 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Más o menos de acuerdo contigo pero no en lo de pisar el acelerador
> 
> Lo veo más en plan :
> 
> ...



Yo es que lo de que Rusia pise el acelerador lo veo como la única opción para que esto acabe… el recado de Merkel viene a ser un “pasa de aceptar negociaciones en las que frenas el ataque , que otra vez solo te las ofrecen para volver a ganar tiempo y rearmarse”

Tu harías las paces con quien ya sabias y además te acaban de confirmar que te engañó y que no dudará en volver a hacerlo?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> En lugar de aceptar que deberías de haber leído el mensaje en el que yo ya decía que eran las corporaciones y no las naciones, ¿me sales con estas? ¡buenooooooo! Y sí, EEUU es lo mismo con Trump que sin él. Trump es parte del sistema y hace su papel.



La forma con que vapulearon y ningunearon a Trump echándolo a patadas a pesar de haber ganado las elecciones, dejó bien claro que hay un superpoder mucho mayor que el del presidente de Estados Unidos y tiene sus tentáculos en todas las naciones occidentales.

Son los del coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania, puesto que el guion que siguen los medios informativos es calcado y la consigna era insultar a Trump aún sin " tener claro que podría perder las elecciones "


----------



## delhierro (12 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Lo que hay que leer...



Lo que digo yo ahora , ya te lo admitira Putin arrepentido dentro de unos años. 

Tambien me decian que escribia cosas raras, cuando hace 8 años , afirmaba que a Putin le estaban tomando el pelo los occidentales, que evidentemente Kiev no caeria por falta de fondos, y que la tregua permitiria una Ucrania 100% militarizada. Y que al final volverian las hostias , porque aunque intergraran las republicas porque entonces irian por Crimea. Afortunadamente los republicanos no cedieron y al menos la guerra partido con las lineas anteriores y 4 millones de tios más.


----------



## Martok (12 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Supongo que sabes que tu caso concreto y puntual no es extrapolable a todos los Españoles. Lo que es un insulto es asegurar que por tu caso concreto, el currito medio de los 70 estaba mucho peor que el de ahora. Ese currito no tenía miedo de salir en su barrio de siempre y que le diesen una paliza, le robasen o su pareja o sus hijas sufriesen una agresión sexual. Antes la gente mejor o peor podía acceder a una vivienda, a día de hoy ya se plantean edificios colmena o incluso donde se comparten zonas para abaratar costes. La semana pasada en las noticias decían que respecto a hacía unos años las desigualdades habían aumentado mucho, los ricos eran más y ricos y podían gastar más y los pobres cada vez eran más pobres y podían gastar menos. El futuro va orientado a que solo los que tienen dinero puedan tener coche (zona azul en toda la ciudad, zona ZBE, coche eléctrico etc etc) y ya se habla de que todo sea más sostenible y caro (veremos cuanta gente puede seguir con la dieta mediterranea) productos frescos más caros, macrogranjas que quieren cerrar y la carne será más cara, leche que cada vez se trae más de Francia y los precios suben porque aquí no es sostenible etc etc Decir que antes recaía la plusvalia en 4 manos y que ahora no es así....no es serio. Noticias de hace solo unos días. Si, que bien repartida está ahora la riqueza entre todos.....seamos serios, que nunca había habido la cola de gente que hay ahora para pedir comida. "Solo" hay algo más de 13 millones de personas en España en riesgo de pobreza. El 1% de los Españoles actualmente, concentran 1/4 parte de toda la riqueza del país y no lo digo yo, hay múltiples noticias que lo reconocen. Decir que ahora no pasa no es serio.
> 
> *La pobreza aumenta en España: casi la mitad de la población vive al límite y el 21 % no llega a fin de mes
> 
> ...



No si pronto comer carne será un lujo y como nuestros abuelos, el pueda podrá comer pollo en navidad.


----------



## Argentium (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @Zhukov,
> 
> Varias preguntas:
> 
> ...



Yo por mi parte coincido en que el paso del tiempo perjudica a Rusia:
- Los ucro están cada vez mejor armados y con asesoramiento en el terreno por parte de militares de la OTAN.
- Eso que nos quieren hacer creer de que son el ejército de Pancho Villa no se sustenta en los HECHOS, Berjmut y otros frentes estancados por meses.
- Ataques en el interior de Rusia, pérdida de respeto.
- A Rusia también llegan miles de cuerpos o lo que queda de ellos, más mutilados y con trastornos siquicos, eso significa miles de familias afectadas y dolidas.
- Es temerario decir que TODOS los habitantes de Donetsk, Lugansk, Crimea son de cuerpo y alma rusos, tan temerario como decir que todos los catalanes son independentistas y si hubiera una separación de España los no independentistas lo aceptarían mansamente.
- Para los ucranianos esa es SU tierra y con el respaldo exterior con el que cuentan hoy día van a dar batalla, los últimos éxitos y el atacar bases dentro de Rusia es una subida de moral muy importante.
- Creo que los combatientes rusos no están convencidos de que carallo hacen ahí, más viendo morir y desmembrar a sus compañeros en la batalla.

Se leen muchos análisis simplistas, otros regodeandose de los pobres desgraciados muertos y despedazados en el combate, de un lado o del otro, algo moralmente repudiable. De la información que existe sólo sabemos lo que quieren que se sepa, que es el 10%, el resto imaginación y conclusiónes en base a hechos aislados, que si dos tanques aquí, que si un misil allá, entretenimiento para los muchachos, nada más. La OTAN y compañía están jugando con todos los medios a ganar, y Putin, Putin pone la otra mejilla.


----------



## Martok (12 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Yo es que lo de que Rusia pise el acelerador lo veo como la única opción para que esto acabe… *el recado de Merkel viene a ser un “pasa de aceptar negociaciones en las que frenas el ataque , que otra vez solo te las ofrecen para volver a ganar tiempo y rearmarse”*
> 
> Tu harías las paces con quien ya sabias y además te acaban de confirmar que te engañó y que no dudará en volver a hacerlo?
> 
> ...



Esto es muy interesante, Angela y Vladimir tenia buena sintonía y esto no se lía hasta que ella se marcha. Las declaraciones de Angela hay mucho mensaje escondido para mucha gente y para Vladimir en particular.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Dic 2022)

¿ cuál es el objetivo de Rusia ? 

¿ Destruir Ucrania y matar a millones de inocentes como hizo Estados Unidos con Japón hasta que se rindan ? 

Sinceramente no entiendo el objetivo de esta guerra. ¿ de verdad alguien se imagina que Ucrania se rinda, que viene siendo lo mismo que se rinda la OTAN ? y por lo tanto el definitivo cambio del orden mundial en beneficio de Rusia y China 

¿ De verdad alguien se imagina que Rusia se rinda y por consiguiente tenga que pagar lo que quieran cobrarle por los daños ocasionados ? 

Recordemos que la gigantesca factura que pasaron a Alemania al perder la llamada primera guerra mundial, fue la causa del rearme y el inicio de la segunda. 






Reparaciones de guerra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## mareas (12 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De momento, cuando gobierne VoX, se exploraran las aguas territoriales españolas en el atlantico canario y todos los indicios apuntan a que hay grandes bolsas y reservas de hidrocarburos esperando a ser perforadas y explotadas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289633
> 
> ...



Las aguas ya se han explorado y las reservas son minúsculas.
No creais en quimeras, ni en cuentos para niños, por favor.. 
Pero es que, aunque hubiera reservas explotables, donde creeis que iria, a los españoles?


----------



## Martok (12 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Una familia podía vivir y malvivir con un sueldo, y hoy también.
> 
> Nosotros podemos vivir con un sueldo, pero claro, en vez de comer casi todos los días fuera, lo haríamos como mi familia, una vez al mes y un día especial. Mis padres lo mas lejos que viajaron fue Francia, mi mujer y yo nos hemos recorrido medio mundo. En vez de tener un coche (una caja de muertos más bien) como tenía mis padres, nosotros tenemos 2 coches último modelo. Mis hijos en vez de vivir de prestado como yo (mi ropa era de mis primos, y los juguetes casi todos), tienen de todo, además de clases particulares de inglés, francés, judo, karate, etc. Ni en sueño tuve eso.
> 
> ...



Cierto que ha habida adelantos, pero sea honesto. ¿No tiene usted la percepción que en los últimos 15 años las cosas van cada vez peor en todos los ámbitos? Yo por fortuna estoy en una posición cómoda pero lo aprecio constantemente que hay "algo" obstinado en hacernos la vida imposible a la mayoría de la gente.


----------



## waukegan (12 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Falacia de libro
> 
> Ya se lo ha dicho Turiel los recursos se agotan y el sistema capitalista es insostenible. Ya conoce el sistema alternativo, lo malo para usted es que occidente esta tomando de ese sistema lo que le conviene. Practicas bolivarianas como nacionalizar empresas privadas, requisar activos y fijar precios a los proveedores.
> 
> ...



Llevamos desde la revolución agrícola del neolítico con que los recursos se agotan. Y no se lo discuto, pero el agotamiento de los recursos parece más impredecible de lo que muchos piensan.









EEUU logra un hito histórico para la energía infinita con fusión nuclear


Los Estados Unidos anunciarán la primera reacción nuclear de fusión de la historia que ha conseguido el santo grial: la producción de energía neta de una manera inequívoca




www.elconfidencial.com





Lo mismo es humo. O lo mismo no. Pero el ingenio humano lleva bastantes siglos resolviendo mal que bien todos y cada uno de los problemas a los que nos enfrentamos.

No se, yo no daría el "capitalismo" por muerto tan rápido.


----------



## Demi Grante (12 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Cuando era niño eran frecuentes y recurrentes terribles imágenes de hambrunas en África, con niños famélicos. Gracias a Dios ya no se da eso. Empezaron a desaparecer con el fin de gobiernos comunistas en ese continente.



Curiosamente, 40 años después esos niños fueron padres de 4-5 hijos, y estos hijos a su vez le están dando a sus padres 5-6 nietos. 

La campaña contra el hambre funcionó de puta madre. Uganda tiene una edad media de edad de tan solo 17 años y tres cuartas partes de sus habitantes tienen menos de 30 años. La edad media en Níger es de 15 años, y desde 1950 a 2050, su población se habrá multiplicado por 25. Y no solo hay suficiente alimento para sacar adelante a los niños que, míralos. La altura media de nuestros queridos refugees, aquellos que se supone que son los que pero pasando, es de más de 1'80m, y tienen más brazos que los que yo sacaría en 6 meses en gym.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Martok (12 Dic 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Llevamos desde la revolución agrícola del neolítico con que los recursos se agotan. Y no se lo discuto, pero el agotamiento de los recursos parece más impredecible de lo que muchos piensan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta hace muy poquito se ha estado promocionando el gas natural como un energía estable y de la noche a la mañana nos hemos encontrado que no tenemos gas ni para los mecheros.

El sistema capitalista depende el crecimiento continuo, eso se lo ha dado la energía barata y las ultimas décadas el dinero del futuro. ambas opciones se han agotado.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La forma con que vapulearon y ningunearon a Trump echándolo a patadas a pesar de haber ganado las elecciones, dejó bien claro que hay un superpoder mucho mayor que el del presidente de Estados Unidos y tiene sus tentáculos en todas las naciones occidentales.
> 
> Son los del coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania, puesto que el guion que siguen los medios informativos es calcado y la consigna era insultar a Trump aún sin " tener claro que podría perder las elecciones "



Que todo eso es un teatro hombre. Fue un episodio más en la preparación de la guerra civil norteamericana. Y todo el despliegue de locuras trasnochadas de los progres demócratas, igual que los de Europa, parte del mismo guión. Y luego serán todos ellos desechados y 'Occidente' volverá al radicalismo tradicionalista y fascista más desatado que pueda imaginar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## xenofonte (13 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que digo yo ahora , ya te lo admitira Putin arrepentido dentro de unos años.
> 
> Tambien me decian que escribia cosas raras, cuando hace 8 años , afirmaba que a Putin le estaban tomando el pelo los occidentales, que evidentemente Kiev no caeria por falta de fondos, y que la tregua permitiria una Ucrania 100% militarizada. Y que al final volverian las hostias , porque aunque intergraran las republicas porque entonces irian por Crimea. Afortunadamente los republicanos no cedieron y al menos la guerra partido con las lineas anteriores y 4 millones de tios más.



Desde el punto de vista militar tienes toda la razón, pero desde el punto de vista económico ¿no crees que Rusia lo hubiese pasado mucho peor que ahora ante las inevitables sanciones que se habrían desatado desde Occidente?
Los ukros no fueron los únicos que aprovecharon estos 8 años.

Por otro lado, haber intentado la vía diplomática seguramente sea lo que ahora posibilita que los países que no están dentro del bloque anglo se mantengan neutrales.

Lo del año 2014 era un conflicto. Esto es algo de mucho más calado.
Hace 8 años Rusia tenía mucho que perder y ganar significaba quedarse como estaba antes del Maidan, ese sería su mejor escenario.
Ahora sigue habiendo mucho que perder, pero si se gana, se puede producir el mayor cambio de paradigma desde la 2ªGM.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pasamos de currar incluso los sábados, a currar 40 horas semanas e incluso gente como yo 35 horas. Tenemos un nivel de vida que más quisiera un español que viviera en los 70.
> 
> Para que quiero ser una potencia industrial si la plusvalía recae en 4 manos del Capital.
> 
> Nuestro sistema no es el mejor, necesita profundos cambios, pero creer que un currito estaba mejor en los 70 que ahora es un insulto.



Falso a todas luces. Yo lo he vivido como hijo de un vulgar trabajador, padre de cuatro hijos, que empezó de botones en el Banco de España y terminó como un mísero 'empleado de banca. Y nos llevó a todos a buenos colegios. Y nos vistió y alimentó bien. Y tuvimos una vida digna. Y se pudo comprar 'el 600' primero, el R-12 después, y luego un Kadet. Y compró un chalet. Y antes un buen piso de más de 100 M cuadrados. Y tuvimos unas vacaciones cojonudas todos los años. Y mi padre era el mísero hijo de un pastor trashumante que falleció pronto, dejándole a él y a su viuda solos. Y llegó al puto Banco de España de valencia sin saber hablar más que valenciano. Y medró. Y no era ningún puto genio. Así que no me cuente milongas 'de lo bien que estamos ahora', por que me puedo cagar en todo lo cagable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

bueno parece que ucrania tiene carta libre para castigar suelo ruso siempre respetando leyes de la guerra, habra que ir poniendo al fallero, trololo, cuban pete y a pavaroti en favoritos a golpe rapido de clic


----------



## emperador_zar (13 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ cuál es el objetivo de Rusia ?
> 
> ¿ Destruir Ucrania y matar a millones de inocentes como hizo Estados Unidos con Japón hasta que se rindan ?
> 
> ...



Lo ideal es un acuerdo de paz que satisfaga a ambas partes


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Esta guerra no puede ganarse sin vehículos aéreos no tripulados: imágenes del entrenamiento de cazas en el Centro Vladimir Zhogi de Sistemas no Tripulados. Vladimir Zhogi Centro de Sistemas no Tripulados
> ▪ "Los cadetes no se limitan a entrenar, sino que ayudan directamente en combate. Por mi parte, debo decir que sin los UAV esta guerra sería imposible de ganar, al igual que sin operadores con talento que tienen que tener en cuenta un sinfín de factores: las condiciones meteorológicas, la guerra electrónica (tanto la propia como la del enemigo), la capacidad de formular rápida y claramente las coordenadas de las posiciones enemigas.
> ▪ Además, los distintos operadores tienen objetivos diferentes. Algunos necesitan detectar movimientos, otros evaluar la situación en torno a las posiciones aliadas. Algunos de ellos tienen que meterse directamente en la escotilla abierta del blindado", declaró el comandante del batallón Sparta, Artyom Zhoga.
> 
> ...




Mensajes 'del futuro'.


----------



## Iskra (13 Dic 2022)

ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 292, 12/12/2022. Yuri Alekséyevich Gagarina (Klúshino, Óblast Occidental, Unión Soviética, 9 de marzo de 1934-Kirzhach, Óblast de Vladímir, Unión Soviética…




iwwz.org





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 292, 12/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe Cosmonauta Universal



Yuri Alekséyevich Gagarina (Klúshino, Óblast Occidental, Unión Soviética, 9 de marzo de 1934-Kirzhach, Óblast de Vladímir, Unión Soviética 27 de marzo de 1968) fue un cosmonauta y piloto soviético que se convirtió en el primer hombre en viajar al espacio exterior, logrando un importante hito en la carrera espacial; su cápsula, Vostok 1, completó una órbita de la Tierra el 12 de abril de 1961. Gagarin pasó a ser una celebridad internacional y fue galardonado con numerosas medallas y títulos, incluido el de Héroe de la Unión Soviética, la mayor condecoración de su país.



Al cumplirse 292 días de la devastadora guerra en Ucrania, el presidente de Estados Unidos,* Joe Biden, y de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, hablaron por teléfono de alcanzar «una paz justa»* manifestada por el líder ucraniano basada en los principios fundamentales de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas. Biden quiere que Rusia rinda cuentas «por sus crímenes de guerra y atrocidades».

Su conversación, en vísperas del G-7, el líder de la Casa Blanca reiteró su compromiso de mantener su ayuda económica, humanitaria y defensiva al gobierno de Kiev en la guerra de Ucrania. El apoyo de EEUU al ejército y economía de Ucrania alcanza los 50.000 millones de dólares.

Esta letanía norteamericana es como una muerte en cámara lenta ¿de qué han servido 50.000 millones de dólares yankis?, no han servido de mucho. Todas las guerras se terminan algún día, y ese día veremos en lo que terminará todo esto. Por una parte, los rusos reivindicando los territorios conquistados, que no son solo estos de ahora, sino también, al menos, 4 oblast más, de eso estoy seguro, y luego otros 4 al final. Y por el otro lado, la posición de Ucrania, recuperar todos los 5 oblast, incluyendo Crimea.

Basta leer el tuit de hoy de Podolyak, principal asesor de Zelensky. Cito: «…Rusia ya ha perdido: la movilización solo retrasa su derrota. Después de que Ucrania libere sus territorios y la derrota de RF (Federación de Rusia) sea oficial, se debe hacer todo lo posible para evitar que se repita la agresión rusa. Es simple: tribunal, sentencias a autores de guerra y como miembro de la OTAN…».

Esto no es una tomadura de pelo a los ucranianos o a los rusos, simplemente lo es a todos a quienes apoyan a Ucrania, porque ninguno de ellos, aunque quisieran que lo que dice fuese realidad, saben, por las informaciones que sus propios organismos de inteligencia, en informes cotidianos, les señalan; los ucranianos no tienen ninguna posibilidad de vencer, ninguna.

*Rusia no ve todavía un enfoque «constructivo» por parte de EEUU.* sobre el conflicto ucraniano, según declaró este lunes el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Sergei Vershinin, a la agencia de noticias RIA, recoge Reuters. Ambos países han mantenido una serie de contactos en Turquía.

El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, dijo a Zelenski durante una llamada telefónica este domingo que Washington estaba dando prioridad a los esfuerzos para reforzar las defensas aéreas de Ucrania, dijo la Casa Blanca. Zelenski dijo que había agradecido a Biden la ayuda «sin precedentes en materia de defensa y financiera» que ha proporcionado Estados Unidos.

*Este fin de semanaha habido una intensa actividad diplomática*. El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, habló con los líderes de EEUU, Francia y Turquía antes de las reuniones del Grupo de los Siete (G-7) y la UE, en las que podrían acordarse nuevas sanciones contra Rusia.

*Según «Come and See», hay alrededor de 60.000 tumbas recientes de soldados ucranianos *en Ucrania. “Casi 60.000 tumbas frescas. Y estos son solo los muertos cuya identidad se ha establecido”, dijo una fuente al canal.

El número total de bajas puede acercarse a las 250.000, dicen que actualmente, las principales pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están en la dirección de Bajmut. Marochko informó que los mercenarios extranjeros se niegan a ir a luchar en la región de Artemovsk, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufren grandes pérdidas todos los días, pero Kiev los atrae allí con engaños.

*Las nevadas agravan la situación de las golpeadas infraestructuras ucranianas.* Las fuertes nevadas caídas estos días dificultan la situación en el oeste de Ucrania, donde siguen los apagones de emergencia, mientras se prevé que el temporal se extienda al centro del país y miles de personas siguen sin electricidad ni agua en Odesa.

Casi 200 ciudades y pueblos de la región de Leópolis, en el oeste, continúan sin luz por segundo día consecutivo. Los efectos de los cortes de emergencia en el suministro, precipitados por los sucesivos ataques rusos contra infraestructuras críticas, se ven agravados por los daños que dejan las incesantes nevadas caídas desde la noche del domingo.

Algunas carreteras son difícilmente transitables, lo que merma la operatividad de las brigadas de técnicos para reparar la dañada red eléctrica. Las nevadas empezaron a caer tras un inicio de diciembre relativamente suave, en la que las temperaturas rara vez bajaron de los cero grados.

*Kiev amenaza con más ataques contra territorio ruso.* Las autoridades ucranianas advierten de que no necesitan permiso para atacar objetivos en territorio ruso, mientras en Rusia admiten que Ucrania tiene capacidades para ello y llaman a reforzar la defensa antiaérea en la retaguardia profunda.

«Golpearemos donde sea necesario, donde tengamos que golpear al enemigo, porque el enemigo está allí, desde la frontera hasta Vladivostok», declaró a la televisión ucraniana el secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania (SNBO), Oleksiy Danílov.

Según el representante ucraniano, a la hora de defender los intereses de Ucrania, «no pediremos permiso a nadie». «No tenemos la intención de preguntar dónde y cómo debemos aniquilar al enemigo», añadió. La prensa estadounidense informó de que Washington deja a Kiev elegir cómo emplear sus armas y solo exige respetar «las leyes de la guerra y las convenciones de Ginebra», tras los ataques de drones ucranianos a aeródromos rusos ubicados a cientos de kilómetros de la frontera ucraniana.

Objetivo: vigilar la desembocadura del río Dniéper en la *base ucraniana de Ochakiv bajo fuego ruso.* En el sur de Ucrania, a orillas del mar Negro, la base naval de Ochakiv vigila la desembocadura del Dniéper y el acceso a los puertos de Nikolaiev y Jersón. Los rusos no consiguieron hacerse con su control a principios de la invasión y, desde entonces, no dejan de bombardearla desde la península de Kinburn, justo delante.

La ciudad de Ochakiv, con sus playas de arena fina y sus hoteles en la costa -uno de ellos conocido por su piscina en forma de guitarra-, era un lugar muy frecuentado durante las vacaciones. Esta imagen idílica desapareció en las primeras horas de la invasión rusa, el 24 de febrero. El puerto de la localidad y su base naval, que según el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin estaban en manos estadounidenses, fueron uno de los primeros objetivos de los bombardeos de Moscú. Ese día murieron 24 militares.

*El Consejo de Europa urge a Rusia a que ejecute las sentencias del TEDH.* La secretaria general del Consejo de Europa, Marija Pejcinovic Buric, se ha dirigido al ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, para urgirle a que Moscú ejecute las sentencias del Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos (TEDH).

Pejcinovic Buric ha escrito a Lavrov para «exhortarle» a que la Federación de Rusia cumpla las decisiones del tribunal, informó este lunes en un comunicado el Consejo de Europa, que excluyó a Rusia el pasado mes de marzo por su invasión de Ucrania. El envío de la misiva se hace pública pocos días después de que el Comité de Ministros del Consejo de Europa decidiera poner en marcha una nueva estrategia para supervisar los asuntos relativos a Rusia.

La Federación Rusa dejó de ser miembro del Consejo de Europa el pasado 16 de marzo, cuando decidió irse después de que los otros miembros establecieran su expulsión debido a la invasión de Ucrania del 24 de febrero.

*Robles afirma que «hoy por hoy Putin no está por la labor de negociar».* La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, afirmó este lunes que «lo que los servicios de inteligencia de los países dicen es que hoy por hoy Putin no está por la labor de negociación», y emplazó a ver cómo transcurre el invierno, «que va a ser un invierno duro».

Así lo declaró en una entrevista en laSexta recogida por Servimedia, durante la que comentó su reciente visita a la ciudad portuaria de Odesa, en el mar Negro, que actualmente sufre la ausencia de comunicaciones y suministro energético por ataques rusos. Margarita Robles afirmó que «la situación en Odesa fue tremenda, lo que vimos, desde las visitas a hospitales en unas condiciones muy duras, porque había unas heridas terribles, unas amputaciones terribles».

El tremendo aporte de españa, botas, cintos, chorizos, chatarras, y ahora 25 generadores, y lo hace la Ministra de Defensa, entonces, demuestra que eso es un medio militar, son muy torpes. La ministra anunció este lunes que el Gobierno está coordinando con algunas empresas el envío de más de 25 generadores eléctricos que saldrán hacia Ucrania en los próximos días para paliar la falta de electricidad que afecta a algunas ciudades como Odesa.

Precisamente Robles viajó recientemente a esta ciudad y, según ha comentado, ya prácticamente estaba a oscuras, por lo que la prioridad esencial en estos momentos es disponer de generadores eléctricos, especialmente en colegios, hospitales y residencias, ha dicho la ministra en declaraciones a La Sexta. Robles ha recordado que España ya ha enviado este tipo de material y ha agradecido a las empresas que están ayudando a aportar nuevos aparatos, con las que, según ha apuntado, acababa de reunirse para coordinar el envío.

La titular de Defensa ha anunciado también que a principios de enero llegarán a España 200 nuevos soldados ucranianos para ser instruidos por la Fuerzas Armadas de nuestro país, algunos sin ninguna formación militar como los 60 que actualmente se están adiestrando en Toledo, y otros que recibirán una instrucción más especializada, por ejemplo, en detección de minas.


*Kiev asegura haber atacado una sede del Grupo Wagner en la región de Lugansk*. Las autoridades de Ucrania han asegurado haber atacado una sede del Grupo Wagner, propiedad de un oligarca cercano al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, situada en la localidad de Kadievka, en la región de Lugansk (este), sin que por el momento haya un balance de víctimas.

Falso de falsedad absoluto. También dijeron lo mismo en Melitopol, diciendo que habían matado a un comandante checheno, el cual salió después, en el mismo lugar atacado, explicando que los ucronazis habían bombardeado un hotel y asesinado a dos personas. Después de eso, no dijeron más nada.

Ahora es culpa de Putin y Rusia, que occidente esté solo obsesionado con Ucrania. No faltaba más.* Un informe denuncia las «guerras silenciadas» frente a la información de Ucrania.* Un informe del Observatorio de Medios, realizado por Comisión Española de Ayuda al Refugiado (CEAR) y la Unió de Periodistes, alerta de que algunos conflictos y guerras han sido «silenciadas o poco informadas» en contraste con el «bombardeo mediático» de Ucrania.

El sexto informe de Observatorio de medios realizado por la periodista Laura Escartí de la Unió de Periodistes y la ONG, que se presenta este lunes en València, aborda cómo los medios de comunicación y las redes sociales han informado sobre la guerra y la acogida de personas refugiadas de Ucrania. El estudio concluye que «no todas las guerras son iguales para los medios», ya que mientras que para Ucrania se han escrito 883.956 piezas sobre el conflicto bélico y los refugiados, en el caso de Siria en sus primeros ocho meses de contienda hubo 83.110, informa CEARPV.

«Algunos conflictos y guerras han sido silenciadas o poco informadas en contraste con el bombardeo mediático de Ucrania», lamenta la ONG. «La invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia ha sido un regalo para los talibanes» o «agujero negro informativo» son además algunos de los mensajes referidos a Afganistán o al Sáhara Occidental que se recogen en el informe de medios.

*«Rusia no amenaza a nadie», dijo Putin en 2021* antes de invadir Ucrania en febrero. Putin, lo dijo en su anterior gran conferencia de prensa, el 23 de diciembre del año pasado, al responder a un pregunta de una periodista occidental sobre una posible invasión rusa a Ucrania.

En esa ocasión, dos meses del comienzo la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania que él ordenó, Putin recalcó que quien amenaza es EEUU, que ha desplegado misiles cerca de la frontera rusa, como lo hiciera la Unión Soviética con Cuba en 1962. Las ruedas de prensa anuales del presidente ruso, a las que se acreditan más de mil periodistas, habitualmente duran varias horas y son transmitidas en directo por la televisión.

Después de que el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, anunciase que Putin *no ofrecerá este año su tradicional gran rueda de prensa anual, *anunció otra segunda novedad: *tampoco se celebrará la tradicional recepción de Año Nuevo en el Kremli*n, informa Afp.

*El apoyo de EEUU al ejército y economía de Ucrania alcanza los 50.000 millones de dólares*. La secretaria del Tesoro estadounidense, Janet Yellen, declaró al programa 60 Minutes de la cadena CBS que el apoyo de Washington al ejército y la economía de Ucrania -más de 50.000 millones de dólares- continuará «todo el tiempo que sea necesario» y reiteró que poner fin a la guerra era lo mejor que Estados Unidos podía hacer por la economía mundial, informa Reuters.

Un verdadero saco sin fondo, pero aún así, es solo el 8% del presupuesto militar de los EEUU, y ese dinero no lo han dado, lo han prestado, veremos quien se los paga después.

*Informe del Estado mayor ucraniano de la jornada 292 de guerra.* En su informe diario sobre la situación militar, el Estado Mayor ucraniano afirmó que sus fuerzas habían repelido los ataques rusos contra cuatro asentamientos en la región oriental de Donetsk y contra ocho asentamientos en la región adyacente de Lugansk.

Este es uno de los partes militares más locos que he visto, es de los ucranianos, dicen que los rusos sufren muchas bajas -lo que no es cierto-, y para apoyarlo, toman las declaraciones de un médico, de las fuerzas… UCRANIANAS. No es fácil. «…Ucrania ha afirmado que las fuerzas rusas están sufriendo enormes pérdidas en el frente oriental, en unos combates brutales que también están pasando factura a sus propias tropas. «Hay días en los que hay muchos heridos graves: cuatro o cinco amputaciones a la vez», dijo a Reuters Oleksii, un médico del ejército de 35 años que no quiso dar su nombre completo, en un hospital militar del este de Ucrania….».

Rusia mantuvo sus ataques contra Bajmut, ahora en gran parte en ruinas, Avdievka y Liman, y lanzó dos ataques con misiles contra infraestructuras civiles en Kostiantinovka, todas ellas en la región de Donetsk, una de las cuatro que Moscú afirma haberse anexionado de Ucrania tras unos «referendos» tachados de ilegales por Kiev.

En otros lugares, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo más de 60 ataques con sistemas de salvas de cohetes dirigidos contra la infraestructura civil en Jersón, la ciudad del sur liberada por las fuerzas ucranianas el mes pasado, y las tropas ucranianas con base allí, dijo el Estado Mayor.

Rusia también bombardeó asentamientos a lo largo de la línea del frente de Zaporiyia, en el centro sur de Ucrania, dijo, mientras que las fuerzas ucranianas atacaron puntos de control rusos, almacenes de municiones y otros objetivos. Reuters no pudo verificar de forma independiente los informes sobre el campo de batalla.

Justamente, las fotos de hoy del TOM (4), son para reflejar, lo que pienso, *debe ser el día con más golpes sobre las fuerzas ucranianas, desde que comenzó la Operación Militar Especial*. Y los locos estos, hablando que repelieron, y que causaron bajas a los rusos cuando vemos todos los días, y prácticamente toda la prensa occidental lo ha visto, y relatado, las bajas por miles, tanto en los hospitales, como en los cementerios, reportajes dedicados a eso exclusivamente.


----------



## Iskra (13 Dic 2022)

*En el terreno. Con enlaces









Fidelista por Siempre


Fidelista por Siempre, La Habana. 5901 Me gusta · 7234 personas están hablando de esto. "...Ser internacionalista es saldar nuestra propia deuda con la humanidad. Quien no sea capaz de luchar por...




www.facebook.com




*
En el video, un representante del «público» *azerbaiyano provoca* a las fuerzas de paz rusas. Azerbaiyán sigue jugando con fuego. Video

Para mayor claridad, el siguiente *mapa ilustra el avance significativo del ejército ruso en Artyomovsk (Bajmut)*, como se informó anteriormente. La situación de Bajmut se ha aclarado: El ejército ruso entra en las zonas residenciales. La línea de defensa de la brigada de montaña 71 de Ucrania en Bajmut se rompió y las tropas rusas avanzaron a lo largo de Pervomaisky Lane, hasta la intersección con Dobrolyubov. Fotos

*FFAA de Ucrania se preparan para la rendición de Artemovsk (Bajmut]),* lo pronostican tanto expertos militares rusos, como occidentales. Perdiendo diariamente de 300 a 1000 efectivos en la «carnicería de Bakhmut», sin tener apoyo con artillería necesario, Kiev ya no tiene otra opción – sólo la de abandonar la ciudad. Video

Las *consecuencias de la «picadora de carne de Bajmut»* para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los cadáveres son sacados de Bajmut en camiones, ya que la morgue hace mucho que no tiene plazas libres. Fotos

*Las FFAA Rusas avanzan a lo largo de toda la línea de contact**o* – Apty Alaudinov, Comandante de las Fuerzas Especiales de Ajmat. “Hubo un reagrupamiento a lo largo de toda la línea del frente. Gracias al movimiento táctico competente de Surovikin, todas las fuerzas y medios fueron transferidos a posiciones más ventajosas”, dijo el comandante. Video

El decreto del presidente de la F. Rusa sobre *medidas de represalia en relación con la introducción de un precio máximo para el petróleo ruso se emitirá en los próximos días. *Foto

Las *compras en las tiendas de Odesa* ahora se realizan con un guardia de seguridad personal que ilumina todo con una linterna. Pago solo en efectivo. Video

*Rusia ayudará a Belgrado* a defender intereses nacionales legítimos en relación con Kosovo, con base en las resoluciones del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU — Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia. Foto

*Borrel confundió a Rusia y Ucrania* y anunció la introducción de sanciones contra Irán «por apoyar a Ucrania». El tipo no sabe lo que dice. Nunca lo ha sabido. Video

*El New York Times de hoy publicó un informe de primera plana desde Sviatogors**k.* El autor tiene que admitir que la mayoría de los residentes son pro-rusos, esperando el regreso del mundo ruso y llamando ocupantes a los ucranianos. Foto

*En Kiev, un “punto de invencibilidad*” (donde se supone que se podría calentarse y cargar teléfono) *está en llama*s. Encontré una ficción absurda de Zelensky de crear puntos que le llama, «invencibilidad»), que consiste en tener internet, y calefacción, y resultaron ser un fiasco limitado. Video

Las FFAA ucranianas, confirmó la *muerte del piloto del caza MiG-29 Taras Redkin*. Foto

*Días de trabajo de francotiradores* de la 4ª brigada separada de fusileros motorizados. Video

Reposición para Kubinka. Transporte blindado de personal finlandés capturado XA-180. Foto

El *11 de diciembre es una crónica* de los principales acontecimientos de este día. Video

*Fotos: La situación de la actividad militar en el día 12/12/202*2. En el Norte Járkov, luego Lugansk y norte de Donetsk, el sur de Donetsk y norte de Zaporizhia, y en Jersón. Duro ha sido hoy para los ucranianos. Bueno, como lo lleva siendo desde el 24 de febrero pasado.





















Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## Iskra (13 Dic 2022)

La realida de la ayuda de los jardineros a los jojoles...


----------



## Kill33r (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ya, pero no está bien cachondearse. A mi entender, hay mucha gente, la mayoría, engañada por estas tramas. No se puede convencer a nadie riéndose de él, además de que es injusto y borde. Yo estoy por aunar esfuerzos, agrupar damnificados, conseguir que las gentes de aquí y allá consigan comprender que son una misma cosa, un mismo pueblo de PERSONAS. Y hacer incapié en nuestras características comunes apartando, relegando las diferencias culturales. Al fin y al cabo, todos queremos vivir en paz y prosperidad, disfrutamos de los amigos, amamos a nuestras familias, etc. Valores reales intrínsecamente humanos, ajenos a cualquier ideología. Y el mundo depredador destruye esto con intensidad, sabe que es la base de nuestra fuerza, por eso nos divide entre diferentes formas de interpretar las cosas mundanas y las complejas. Ya ve que hasta han enfrentado a los hombres con las mujeres, a los jóvenes con los viejos, ricos contra pobres (eso ya es viejo), izquierdas contra derechas. Polos y más polos que generan potencia. Es la energía del cáos.



Alguien que ensalza al movimiento bolchevique, es alguien Torticero 
Solo con ver los campesinos que mataron ya vale, para sacar esa risa tonta de: lo haces por qué te pagan, como el que hoy defiende la vacunacion, que es médico o comercial de pfizer 
Descuento los disonantes cognitivos low CI


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Cualquier trabajador con un título universitario vivía MUCHO mejor que ahora en el sector PRIVADO. Y eso te lo cuenta cualquiera (mis padres por ejemplo) no falta ir la INE uy comprobar las estadísticas
> 
> No extrapoles la situación de los funcionarios ( pagados a base de deuda vía BCE) con la del resto del país...



Y quien no tenía título universitario también. Por ejemplo un cliente mío ya jubilado. Empezó de peluquero currando para terceros. Luego abrió una peluquería en un piso en Valencia. Luego abrió la primera propia totalmente, y luego otra y otra, y luego una escuela de peluquería y luego otra. Ahora sus dos hijos las llevan. Y era un mero peluquero asalariado.

Antes, la gente que quería trabajar, encontraba futuro y prosperidad ¿y ahora? que no os vendan milongas.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> España es la puta de USA.



¿Y tu 'elfolandia' de quien es puta? queremos 'de saber'.

Y cada vez que afrentes a España te lo voy a recordar. Ya estamos los españoles para sacar nuestra propias vergüenzas. Saca tú las tuyas, hipócrita.


----------



## Dado8 (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Falso a todas luces. Yo lo he vivido como hijo de un vulgar trabajador, padre de cuatro hijos, que empezó de botones en el Banco de España y terminó como un mísero 'empleado de banca. Y nos llevó a todos a buenos colegios. Y nos vistió y alimentó bien. Y tuvimos una vida digna. Y se pudo comprar 'el 600' primero, el R-12 después, y luego un Kadet. Y compró un chalet. Y antes un buen piso de más de 100 M cuadrados. Y tuvimos unas vacaciones cojonudas todos los años. Y mi padre era el mísero hijo de un pastor trashumante que falleció pronto, dejándole a él y a su viuda solos. Y llegó al puto Banco de España de valencia sin saber hablar más que valenciano. Y medró. Y no era ningún puto genio. Así que no me cuente milongas 'de lo bien que estamos ahora', por que me puedo cagar en todo lo cagable.



Su familia es un caso entre decenas de miles que vivían peor.

Recuerdo perfectamente como era la vida de un barrio humilde en los 80 en España, ni de coña se vivía mejor en aquella época en computo general.

Solo hay que ver como con casi un 25% más de población los asesinatos se han reducido casi un 50% en 30 años.

La sanidad, educación, alimentación, etc, es mejor ahora para un currito español que hace 50 años.


----------



## Argentium (13 Dic 2022)

*22.45 El gas que necesita ucrania para pasar el invierno*
Ucrania* necesita cerca de “2.000 millones de metros cúbicos” adicionales de gas para pasar el invierno, *afirmó hoy el presidente Volodimir Zelensky a los países del G7 después de que Rusia dañara gran parte de la infraestructura energética del país en las últimas semanas.

“El terror contra nuestras centrales eléctricas nos llevó a utilizar más gas de lo previsto. Por eso necesitamos una ayuda adicional este invierno. Estamos hablando de un volumen de cerca de 2.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas adicional que deben ser comprados”, declaró.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Su familia es un caso entre decenas de miles que vivían peor.
> 
> Recuerdo perfectamente como era la vida de un barrio humilde en los 80 en España, ni de coña se vivía mejor en aquella época en computo general.
> 
> Solo hay que ver como con casi un 25% más de población los asesinatos se han reducido casi un 75% en 30 años.



Chorradas. Esa era la norma en mi niñez. Y en los 80 ya estaba la mugre sociata vendida 'al inglés' haciendo de las suyas y prostituyendo España. Y metiendo toda la droga de la CIA que hasta entonces Franco había parado.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (13 Dic 2022)

Otro helicóptero ruskie derribado cerca de Bakhmut, intenta aterrizar en llamas pero el aparato se incendia.





Los ruskies no logran hacerse con Bakhmut ni con Soledar después de 4 meses de combates.


----------



## Dado8 (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Chorradas. Esa era la norma en mi niñez. Y en los 80 ya estaba la mugre sociata vendida 'al inglés' haciendo de las suyas y prostituyendo España. Y metiendo toda la droga de la CIA que hasta entonces Franco había parado.



Antes que muriera Franco, no digamos ya antes de que ganara el PSOE en 1982, el crimen estaba disparado, que el Vaquilla asesinó a su primera víctima en 1973, el Lute era de los años 60, y que decir de la heroína que se puso de moda a finales de los 70. No, los socialistas solo somos responsables de una cosa, de convertir a España en un sitio donde vale la pena nacer.

La realidad es la que es, España está mejor hoy día que hace 50 años. La clase trabajadora está mucho mejor, es que no hay por donde coger que estemos peor.

¿Se puede mejorar? Pues claro, eso no lo dudo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Dic 2022)

Pues acabo de regresar de Polonia hoy mismo y con todos lo ucranianos con los que me topé, he hablado en ruso sin problema. En Varsovia me tocó un taxista de Bielorrusia. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kill33r (13 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Su familia es un caso entre decenas de miles que vivían peor.
> 
> Recuerdo perfectamente como era la vida de un barrio humilde en los 80 en España, ni de coña se vivía mejor en aquella época en computo general.
> 
> ...



Delincuencia aumento cuando se introdujo la droga,heroína sobre todo 
En los 80 un padre mantenía una familia de 4 miembros 
La deuda per capita eran de apenas 3400 euros 
Hoy tú debes 38.000 euros como ciudadano más intereses
Había 1 niño de cada 200.000 nacidos con autismo 
Hoy son 2 de cada 314 nacidos 
Y con déficit de atención o hiperactividad 1 de cada 4 nacidos 

Se vivía peor, sí, y hoy se vive mejor hasta que te pasen la factura de todo el gasto


----------



## Botones Sacarino (13 Dic 2022)

Un grupo de ruskies recibe que evacúa un cadáver recibe el impacto de un ATGM, si se visualiza despacio se ve el misil llegando desde la parte inferior derecha de la imagen. Al final del vídeo se puede ver un ruskie caído en el suelo que por lo visto no se entera que lo que tiene encima es una pierna amputada de otro ruskie.


Bakhmut se está convirtiendo en un matadero para los ruskies, 4 meses tratando de tomar un poblado de mierda y aún están a 20 galaxias, habiendo perdido cientos de hombres, carros de combate y otros vehículos. A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para doblegar a Ucrania.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (13 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Alguno le llamará bot otanico por decir eso, pero bueno para ellos si uno no comprende que después de 10 meses sigan asesinando civiles en Donestk y no les hayan hecho retroceder ni un metro le dirán que es parte de la estrategia magistral del sumo líder del Kremlin, haga como yo y pongalos en el ignore y que ellos sigan con su admiración al monje, yo no adoro a nadie por muy proruso que yo sea. Las cosas me gustan claras.. Saludos.



Hace un par de meses me dí cuenta que esto no es una guerra. Es un extraño y macabro teatro, con unos fines que no entiendo.
Que sentido tiene, si esto es una guerra, que Putin no haya cortado el país a la mitad, simplemente destruyendo 30 putos puentes. 
O porque el ferrocarril sigue a pleno funcionamiento para que Ucrania venda titanio a Alemania?
O porque no destruye los centros de control eléctricos y se dedica a disimular mandado pepinazos a objetivos que no causan tanto daño?

No se que ostias es esto. Pero no es lo que nos dicen.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (13 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Un grupo de ruskies recibe que evacúa un cadáver recibe el impacto de un ATGM, si se visualiza despacio se ve el misil llegando desde la parte inferior derecha de la imagen. Al final del vídeo se puede ver un ruskie caído en el suelo que por lo visto no se entera que lo que tiene encima es una pierna amputada de otro ruskie.
> 
> 
> Bakhmut se está convirtiendo en un matadero para los ruskies, 4 meses tratando de tomar un poblado de mierda y aún están a 20 galaxias, habiendo perdido cientos de hombres, carros de combate y otros vehículos. A este paso harán falta 10 rusias para doblegar a Ucrania.



A estas alturas hay que estar muy obcecado para no ver la desproporción de bajas ukras frente a las Rusas y salir con un post de ese pelo. 
Que ya ni la vonder pollen vende ese relato y están recogiendo cuerda.


----------



## Praktica (13 Dic 2022)

*Analistas militares USA han escrito sobre los cambios en las tácticas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Donbass*
Ayer, 09:56
https://topwar.ru/206605-amerikansk...li-ob-izmenenii-taktiki-vs-rf-v-donbasse.html
tr dee

El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva cerca de Artemivsk (Bajmut). También continúan los combates en la zona de Svatovo-Kreminna y en dirección a Krasnolimansk. Así lo informan miembros del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW) de USA.

Como señalan, las condiciones meteorológicas se están convirtiendo en un obstáculo para la actividad ofensiva de las tropas rusas. Según los estadounidenses, se ha transferido material y personal militar de la dirección de Kherson a la de Kupyansk. Los expertos también informan del desplazamiento hacia el oeste de columnas de tanques en la República Popular de Luhansk. Entre ellos se encuentran carros T-90.

Las acciones ofensivas activas de las tropas rusas cerca de Artemivsk han sido reconocidas anteriormente por representantes de las autoridades ucranianas. Además, se registró actividad en dirección a Ugledar.

Pero *el principal matiz de las operaciones de combate de las últimas semanas, *que señalan los analistas militares estadounidenses, *es el cambio de táctica de las tropas rusas. Según la fuente, el ejército ruso ha abandonado cada vez más los grupos tácticos de batallones (BTG). En su lugar, prefiere operar en grupos de asalto más pequeños, utilizándolos para llevar a cabo acciones ofensivas.*

La prensa ha destacado en repetidas ocasiones que las fuerzas rusas han pasado de los BTG a los RTG, o incluso operan en grupos aún más pequeños.

Desde un punto de vista militar, este cambio de táctica tiene sentido. Anteriormente, los grupos tácticos más pequeños eran operados predominantemente por el ejército ucraniano: formaba grupos tácticos de compañías e incluso unidades más pequeñas. *Estas tácticas aumentan la movilidad de las tropas y también reducen el impacto de los ataques con misiles y artillería del enemigo. Sin embargo, esta táctica no permite capturar grandes territorios en poco tiempo (con una resistencia enemiga activa).*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

coment de foristas de la fuente:

belost79 Вчера, 10:25 
+4 
¡Nadie repelió nada! En Izyum se reagruparon, y en Kherson tomaron mejores posiciones. Tienes que entenderlo. El enemigo nunca comprendió el significado y la genialidad de nuestras acciones (esto es del Deutsche Wochenschau, por cierto, la retirada de Leningrado).

Roma-1977 Вчера, 10:44
+15 
No recuerdo ningún asalto o batalla callejera en Kherson o Izyum. Pero recuerdo pelotones de RTG ucranianos yaciendo muertos en los cinturones forestales.

Uprun Вчера, 10:09
+9
*Toda la premisa del artículo es que los rusos están empezando a luchar según la metodología OTAN, adoptando tácticas de combate y entrenamiento modernas. Una vez más, es un truco de relaciones públicas... *Tenemos otra forma de decir: siempre hay una rueca adecuada para un astuto ass...

Trapp1st Вчера, 10:26
+11
_...los rusos empiezan a luchar según la metodología de la OTAN _
Cuando las tácticas de pequeños grupos de tropas de asalto, en el lugar de ataque con un gran número de infantería, *la OTAN no se encontraba en ninguna parte.*

Mavrikiy Вчера, 10:36
+5 
*El ejército ruso se aleja cada vez más de los grupos tácticos de batallones (BTG).
Anteriormente, los grupos tácticos más pequeños eran operados predominantemente por el ejército ucraniano: formaba grupos tácticos de compañías e incluso unidades más pequeñas. *Y aquí hemos robado de la chubati... ¿Quizás, además de la cocina, las tierras y las tácticas, deberíamos apoderarnos también de la frontera occidental?

oleg-nekrasov-19 Вчера, 10:4
+3

*El RTG se utiliza en una sección más estrecha del frente, es más maniobrable y controlable, tanto más cuanto que el enemigo dispone principalmente de unidades de apoyo de pelotón en las secciones donde participan los RTG de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, al RTG se le asigna un pelotón de tanques y medios de artillería en servicio. Cuando sea necesario utilizar los BTG, se utilizarán en función de la situación, y las metodologías de la OTAN y Sharova no tienen nada que ver en absoluto.*

Евгений Иванов_5 Вчера, 11:53
+7
Me atrevo a recordarle que Königsberg fue tomada en cuatro días. Los alemanes tomaron Polotsk UR en quince días.
Llevamos un año husmeando en el DNR. Y lo estaremos otros cinco años, porque jugamos a lo desconocido, no a la guerra. Con nuestros eslóganes nos hemos metido en un callejón sin salida operativo y estamos sentados en él.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Su familia es un caso entre decenas de miles que vivían peor.
> 
> Recuerdo perfectamente como era la vida de un barrio humilde en los 80 en España, ni de coña se vivía mejor en aquella época en computo general.
> 
> ...




En mi barrio no había ni alumbrado, ni asfaltado, ni televisor, ni lavadora, ni teléfono ni nada de nada. Todo eso ya nos vino a finales de los 70 y principios de los 80 que fue cuando la cosa mejoró espectacularmente para todo el mundo.

Claro que te ibas para el centro a los barrios donde estaban todos los adeptos al regimen y por supuesto que comparados con nosotros pues tenían de todo y mejores trabajos porque casi todo se conseguía por recomendación y por enchufe.

Saludos.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (13 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Claro que te ibas para el centro a los barrios donde estaban todos los adeptos al regimen y por supuesto que comparados con nosotros pues tenían de todo y mejores trabajos porque casi todo se conseguía por recomendación y por enchufe.
> 
> Saludos.



Siempre ha sido así, en aquella época el enchufe era para los mejores trabajos, porque trabajar lo que es trabajar trabajaba todo el mundo, te echaban de un trabajo y a no ser que fueras una ruina con patas en 15 días estabas en otro.

Sin embargo hoy en día hasta para limpiar inodoros a 7€ la hora necesitas enchufe/recomendación. Cuando todo se empezó a ir a la mierda de una manera total fue a mediados de los 80 ya en plena mierdocracia, hasta entonces había trabajo prácticamente para todo el mundo.


----------



## Mabuse (13 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es curioso, en EEUU parece que no tienen las ayudas económicas que regalan en Europa, nos meten en esta guerra, pero no quieren saber nada de los refugiados. Me ha hecho "gracia" leer lo de que la mayoría de refugiados Ucranianos han "preferido" quedarse en Europa por estar más cerca de Ucrania.....seguro que no ha tenido nada que ver que a EEUU solo les permitan entrar si encuentran un patrocinador que les garantice la ayuda financiera (algo que debe de ser complicado si no conocen a nadie y aún así no les dan paga ni alojamiento gratuito, ni sanidad ni estudios gratuitos) Y que en Europa den pagas (en España 400e + 100e por cada menor a cargo) alojamiento, sanidad y educación todo a costa de los ciudadanos de ese país, seguro que eso no ha tenido nada que ver.
> 
> *Más de 80.000 ucranios se han refugiado en EE UU desde abril*
> 
> ...



¿El ucranio qué es?¿Uranio en bruto?


----------



## vegahermosa (13 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Hace un par de meses me dí cuenta que esto no es una guerra. Es un extraño y macabro teatro, con unos fines que no entiendo.
> Que sentido tiene, si esto es una guerra, que Putin no haya cortado el país a la mitad, simplemente destruyendo 30 putos puentes.
> O porque el ferrocarril sigue a pleno funcionamiento para que Ucrania venda titanio a Alemania?
> O porque no destruye los centros de control eléctricos y se dedica a disimular mandado pepinazos a objetivos que no causan tanto daño?
> ...



porque rusia no tiene prisa


----------



## Yomateix (13 Dic 2022)

Zelenski piensa que Europa existe para pagarle a Ucrania todo lo que el ordene. Hay que pagarle más armas, los grupos electrógenos para electricidad, el gas, dar más millones y etc etc El pozo sin fondo a costa de Europa.


*Zelenski insta a los países del G7 a entregar más armas y gas a Ucrania*
El presidente ucraniano *Volodimir Zelenski* instó el lunes a los países del G7 a *entregar más armas y a proporcionar gas* a Ucrania, que se enfrenta a la llegada del invierno con una infraestructura muy golpeada por los ataques rusos.
"Ucrania necesita tanques modernos (...) artillería, cañones y obuses", además de misiles de largo alcance, enumeró Zelenski a los países del G7 reunidos por videoconferencia, según declaraciones difundidas por la presidencia ucraniana.

*Ucrania necesita cerca de 2.000 millones de metros cúbicos adicionales de gas para el invierno*
Ucrania necesita cerca de "2.000 millones de metros cúbicos" adicionales de gas para pasar el invierno, afirmó este lunes el presidente *Volodimir Zelenski* a los países del G7 después de que Rusia dañara gran parte de la infraestructura energética del país en las últimas semanas.
"El terror contra nuestras centrales eléctricas nos llevó a utilizar *más gas de lo previsto*. Por eso necesitamos una ayuda adicional este invierno. Estamos hablando de un volumen de cerca de 2.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas adicional que deben ser comprados", declaró.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (13 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> porque rusia no tiene prisa



Una cosa es no tener prisa y otra permitir que tu enemigo te cause daños graves, cuando lo puedes evitar.


----------



## Yomateix (13 Dic 2022)

Más todos los que dieron hace unas semanas. Es curioso que España que no pinta nada en esa guerra ni va a sacar ningún beneficio (Reino Unido ya quiere asegurarse de que sus empresas sean las que lleven la reconstrucción, EEUU las armas y el gas que vende, etc) pero es de las que más envia....a costa de todos los Españoles de los que se mofan con campañas como la de los "derrochólicos" como si a los Españoles les sobrase el dinero y dejasen la calefacción las 24 horas encendida para ir en manga corta.....cuando muchas familias no tienen ni para productos frescos estas navidades.

Con equipos Españoles....o a costa de los Españoles que no llegan a fin de mes mientras que ven que el dinero y las ayudas se van a otro país para que algunos políticos puedan salir en la foto.

*España donará a Ucrania 163 equipos de alta tensión para su red eléctrica*
_El ministro español de Asuntos Exteriores, *José Manuel Albares*, anunció este lunes que España donará 163 equipos de alta tensión para subestaciones eléctricas de Ucrania, país que tiene muy afectada su red eléctrica por la reciente oleada de bombardeos rusos contra ese tipo de infraestructuras.

"Queremos ayudar a* combatir estos problemas energéticos que sufre la población de Ucrania*, que vive cada día sin luz y sin calefacción. Y queremos que *Ucrania recupere parte de ese suministro eléctrico con equipos españoles*", aseveró Albares._


Irónico, porque la campaña de la energía que hicieron el lema era el siguiente.....y no, el problema es que muchos no pueden pagarlo y España no debería pagar la cuenta de otros paises, porque como decía el gobierno....España no puede.....aunque eso a los políticos les importe poco porque ellos no pagarán la cuenta ni les costará llegar a fin de mes. Para la gente de aquí no ha dinero y España no puede permitirselo, pero para otras cosas....a manos llenas.

*El Gobierno remite a la crisis de los 70 para una campaña de ahorro de energía: “Aunque tú puedas pagarlo, España no”  *


----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Siempre ha sido así, en aquella época el enchufe era para los mejores trabajos, porque trabajar lo que es trabajar trabajaba todo el mundo, te echaban de un trabajo y a no ser que fueras una ruina con patas en 15 días estabas en otro.
> 
> Sin embargo hoy en día hasta para limpiar inodoros a 7€ la hora necesitas enchufe/recomendación. Cuando todo se empezó a ir a la mierda de una manera total fue a mediados de los 80 ya en plena mierdocracia, hasta entonces había trabajo prácticamente para todo el mundo.




No si trabajo había muchísimo pero salvo para los enchufados a los demás les daba solo para malvivir. Mi familia íbamos tirando gracias a que como muchos otros pues se iban al otro lado de la muga a las recolecciones y con eso teníamos para comprar unos cuanto bitxos para nuestro gasto y también truequear con otros vecinos que tenían otras cosas que nosotros no teníamos.

Nosotros volvíamos para el terruño pero muchísimos más se quedaban por esos lares a buscarse mejor la vida. ¿Si tan bien vivía todo el mundo aquí en esos tiempos como asegura el otro forero porqué entonces se fue tantísima gente a Francia, Suiza o América? Es que es absurdo lo que está defendiendo, ningún pais que vaya bien economicamente hablando tiene esos porcentajes de inmigración como los que tenía la España franquista.

Pero le lees al forero y parece ser que la gente emigraba por puro capricho y no porque aquí no tuvieran ni donde caerse muertos.

Saludos.


----------



## Dado8 (13 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Delincuencia aumento cuando se introdujo la droga,heroína sobre todo
> En los 80 un padre mantenía una familia de 4 miembros
> La deuda per capita eran de apenas 3400 euros
> Hoy tú debes 38.000 euros como ciudadano más intereses
> ...



Lo de los autistas e hiperactividad suena a sobre diagnóstico.



zapatitos dijo:


> En mi barrio no había ni alumbrado, ni asfaltado, ni televisor, ni lavadora, ni teléfono ni nada de nada. Todo eso ya nos vino a finales de los 70 y principios de los 80 que fue cuando la cosa mejoró espectacularmente para todo el mundo.
> 
> Claro que te ibas para el centro a los barrios donde estaban todos los adeptos al regimen y por supuesto que comparados con nosotros pues tenían de todo y mejores trabajos porque casi todo se conseguía por recomendación y por enchufe.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo de las infraestructuras ya es que ni hables, España ahora mismo es top a nivel mundial.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *22.45 El gas que necesita ucrania para pasar el invierno*
> Ucrania* necesita cerca de “2.000 millones de metros cúbicos” adicionales de gas para pasar el invierno, *afirmó hoy el presidente Volodimir Zelensky a los países del G7 después de que Rusia dañara gran parte de la infraestructura energética del país en las últimas semanas.
> 
> “El terror contra nuestras centrales eléctricas nos llevó a utilizar más gas de lo previsto. Por eso necesitamos una ayuda adicional este invierno. Estamos hablando de un volumen de cerca de 2.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas adicional que deben ser comprados”, declaró.




Pues alguien miente, porque según la página oficial de la UE sobre el gas, Ucrania va sobrada para pasar el invierno y la primavera...

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI


----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Lo de los autistas e hiperactividad suena a sobre diagnóstico.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo de las infraestructuras ya es que ni hables, España ahora mismo es top a nivel mundial.




En esos tiempos estaba bien arreglado el centro donde vivían ellos para que saliera todo bonito en los documentales del NODO y para de contar.

Mi barrio y todos los de alrededor jamás los sacaron en el NODO como propaganda de lo bien y fenomenal que iba todo con Franco...porqué sería   

Saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Dic 2022)

Buenas noches, veremos que noticias nos trae mañana tanto Ucrania como Serbia, mientras la foto de la rusky y un avión ruso, no se el modelo, en eso voy perdido.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Una cosa es no tener prisa y otra permitir que tu enemigo te cause daños graves, cuando lo puedes evitar.



Daños graves?...qué daños graves le ha causado la Otan a Rusia hasta hoy?...
10.000 muertos? Un barco de 1976 hundido? Un trozo del puente de Crimea que se arregló en dos meses? 200 tanques de los años 70?
10 civiles en Belgorod (5 eran ucranianos)? 10 aviones? 

Joder debe ser que vivo en un mundo paralelo aquí en Moscú


----------



## Besarionis (13 Dic 2022)

Expected dijo:


> En Canarias, acogemos a las suecas por un alquiler de 3000€ al mes sin problemas.



Aunque la sueca sea la Thunberg?


----------



## quinciri (13 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La realidad es la que es, España está mejor hoy día que hace 50 años. La clase trabajadora está mucho mejor, es que no hay por donde coger que estemos peor.



Solo habría que comprobar el dato de que las expectativa media de media ha ido in crescendo.

Y el que diga que el nivel medio del españolito no ha aumentado en cincuenta años, y el que sienta añoranza de lo de 50 años atrás a mas, será porque tuvo la fortuna de vivir significativamente por encima de la media de aquellos momentos.


----------



## manodura79 (13 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Hace un par de meses me dí cuenta que esto no es una guerra. Es un extraño y macabro teatro, con unos fines que no entiendo.
> Que sentido tiene, si esto es una guerra, que Putin no haya cortado el país a la mitad, simplemente destruyendo 30 putos puentes.
> O porque el ferrocarril sigue a pleno funcionamiento para que Ucrania venda titanio a Alemania?
> O porque no destruye los centros de control eléctricos y se dedica a disimular mandado pepinazos a objetivos que no causan tanto daño?
> ...



Es lo que la gente con un mínimo de razocinio se pregunta desde hace meses. Tanto que ya creo que no merece la pena pensar en ello. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Disidentpeasant (13 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Daños graves?...qué daños graves le ha causado la Otan a Rusia hasta hoy?...
> 10.000 muertos? Un barco de 1976 hundido? Un trozo del puente de Crimea que se arregló en dos meses? 200 tanques de los años 70?
> 10 civiles en Belgorod (5 eran ucranianos)? 10 aviones?
> 
> Joder debe ser que vivo en un mundo paralelo aquí en Moscú



Comparado con lo que ha perdido Ucrania, es poco, pero si le está causando daño y no precisamente mas en tema militar. Sólo el hecho de tener que hacer un reclutamiento parcial de reservistas y tener que retirarse supone un coste político para Putin y de imagen para Rusia.


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Daños graves?...qué daños graves le ha causado la Otan a Rusia hasta hoy?...
> 10.000 muertos? Un barco de 1976 hundido? Un trozo del puente de Crimea que se arregló en dos meses? 200 tanques de los años 70?
> 10 civiles en Belgorod (5 eran ucranianos)? 10 aviones?



Todo hay que medirlo en términos relativos. Por lo tanto, debes comparar esos daños con los daños que rusia ha causado a la otan.
0 muertos, 0 barcos, 0 puentes, 0 tanques, 0 civiles, 0 aviones.

Quien va ganando ahora, eh, piltrafilla?


----------



## Seronoser (13 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Comparado con lo que ha perdido Ucrania, es poco, pero si le está causando daño y no precisamente mas en tema militar. Sólo el hecho de tener que hacer un reclutamiento parcial de reservistas y tener que retirarse supone un coste político para Putin y de imagen para Rusia.



Pero que dices.
La gente aqui lo que quiere es que se llamen a dos millones de reservistas para machacar a Ucrania.
No tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices.
Coste político dice


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

rusia debe ser una nacion de esclavos cagaos sin alma, sino no se entiende que un putin mamapollas como tu, de los que debe haber algunos por el imperio del khan, que van sacando pecho de que 2 millones de rusos pueden terminar muertos o mutilados por un trozo tierra con escombros en ucrania, no le hayan partido la cara a estas alturas.



Seronoser dijo:


> Pero que dices.
> La gente aqui lo que quiere es que se llamen a dos millones de reservistas para machacar a Ucrania.
> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices.
> Coste político dice


----------



## amcxxl (13 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buenas noches, veremos que noticias nos trae mañana tanto Ucrania como Serbia, mientras la foto de la rusky y un avión ruso, no se el modelo, en eso voy perdido.



Es un Sukhoi Su-30SM


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

como en la peli de convictos en el aire pero con brazaletes de sidosos



Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Otro helicóptero ruskie derribado cerca de Bakhmut, intenta aterrizar en llamas pero el aparato se incendia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

REALIDAD CONFIRMADA CONSOLIDADA RATIOS 1:2 a favor de ucrania el dia 12

luego esta el presente astral en el que se mueven las ratas sin alma del khan en el que el ejercito ruso es superior al ucraniano


----------



## amcxxl (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (13 Dic 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Todo hay que medirlo en términos relativos. Por lo tanto, debes comparar esos daños con los daños que rusia ha causado a la otan.
> 0 muertos, 0 barcos, 0 puentes, 0 tanques, 0 civiles, 0 aviones.
> 
> Quien va ganando ahora, eh, piltrafilla?




No es por destrozar barcos, está claro que de esos tienen a patadas.

Es por polarizar el mundo, creando un eje económico y político lejos de occidente


----------



## España1 (13 Dic 2022)

Éxito!! Primer arma hiper sónica de la Air Force completa Prueba Total con Colores Voladores.

Joder, joder, me sangran los ojos


----------



## Malevich (13 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues acabo de regresar de Polonia hoy mismo y con todos lo ucranianos con los que me topé, he hablado en ruso sin problema. En Varsovia me tocó un taxista de Bielorrusia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Porque son rusos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Otro helicóptero ruskie derribado cerca de Bakhmut, intenta aterrizar en llamas pero el aparato se incendia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.- ayer no hubo ningún helicoptero ucraniano y/o avion derribado?  
2.- que tiene q ver el bideo con tu comentario final? O solo se trata de poner propaganda aunque sea inconexa?


----------



## alexforum (13 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Antes que muriera Franco, no digamos ya antes de que ganara el PSOE en 1982, el crimen estaba disparado, que el Vaquilla asesinó a su primera víctima en 1973, el Lute era de los años 60, y que decir de la heroína que se puso de moda a finales de los 70. No, los socialistas solo somos responsables de una cosa, de convertir a España en un sitio donde vale la pena nacer.
> 
> La realidad es la que es, España está mejor hoy día que hace 50 años. La clase trabajadora está mucho mejor, es que no hay por donde coger que estemos peor.
> 
> ¿Se puede mejorar? Pues claro, eso no lo dudo.



Ya te lo han dicho en otros comentarios. Ejemplos de trabajo vs esfuerzo de nuestros padres comparados con los nuestros. Yo también puedo poner el ejemplo d los míos si quieres.

El nivel de vida era infinitamente superior.

Por ponerte un ejemplo el padre de mi amigo siendo obrero (conducía excavadoras …) compró su piso de 4hab y tuvo coches e incluso inició su propio negocio de excavadoras. Además crio 3 hijos. Y todo con un sueldo.

Su hijo, arquitecto, con su sueldo no puede aspirar ni a ahorrar para un depósito de una vivienda, CON DOS SUELDOS, y eso que no es alguien de lujos y viajes. De tener críos ya ni hablamos.

Pero nada como tú curras 35h de funci eso significa que a todo el país nos han mejorado las condiciones laborales etc etc


----------



## arriondas (13 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Porque son rusos.



En realidad apenas existen diferencias entre ellos, salvo en Galitzia-Volinia (debido a siglos de dominio e influencia polaca)


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> porque rusia no tiene prisa



Mi impresion es que la crisis de recursos es inminente y han decidido repartirse los recursos rusos y, de paso, debilitar a China.
En cuanto a Putin creo q le hubiera gustado ser parte del club... y en otras circunstancias incluso lo hubiera logrado. Pero el pastel se está haciendo pequeño y no pueden entrar más socios.

Supongo que sino aprieta a fondo es pq aun piensa putin que puede llegar a algun tipo de componendas con la OTAN/Occidente


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Zelenski piensa que Europa existe para pagarle a Ucrania todo lo que el ordene. Hay que pagarle más armas, los grupos electrógenos para electricidad, el gas, dar más millones y etc etc El pozo sin fondo a costa de Europa.
> 
> 
> *Zelenski insta a los países del G7 a entregar más armas y gas a Ucrania*
> ...



y ese gas de donde sale?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Daños graves?...qué daños graves le ha causado la Otan a Rusia hasta hoy?...
> 10.000 muertos? Un barco de 1976 hundido? Un trozo del puente de Crimea que se arregló en dos meses? 200 tanques de los años 70?
> 10 civiles en Belgorod (5 eran ucranianos)? 10 aviones?
> 
> Joder debe ser que vivo en un mundo paralelo aquí en Moscú



Evidente que un daño. Todos los paises estan teniendo un daño y mas cuanto mas cerca estas del escenario


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Daños graves?...qué daños graves le ha causado la Otan a Rusia hasta hoy?...
> 10.000 muertos? Un barco de 1976 hundido? Un trozo del puente de Crimea que se arregló en dos meses? 200 tanques de los años 70?
> 10 civiles en Belgorod (5 eran ucranianos)? 10 aviones?
> 
> Joder debe ser que vivo en un mundo paralelo aquí en Moscú



Mire, solo con haber entrado en 2014 se hubieran ahorrado cientos de vidas de rusos y eso lo ha reconocido ya hasta su gran líder.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Dic 2022)

Marinka está rodeada por un denso anillo de tropas rusas, y en este momento hay batallas en el centro de la ciudad, dijo Vitaly Kiselev, asistente del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR), dijo el 13 de diciembre en su Canal de telegramas.

“En Maryinka (RPD), la lucha por la ciudad continúa. El enemigo está resistiendo. La ciudad está en un círculo apretado, la lucha se desarrolla en el centro de la ciudad”, dijo.

Kiselyov también habló sobre el hecho de que la ruta, a lo largo de la cual las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron abastecidas en Marinka, fue tomada bajo el control del ejército ruso.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Dic 2022)

Esto va a ser un problema serio en 2-3 meses, ojalá me equivoque pero ambos bandos van a inundar de nuevos drones los frentes e incluso la retaguardia.

Según he leído en otro Telegram Zelenski ha llegado a un acuerdo con el presidente Checo para producir armamento en fabricas de la República Checa enviando mano de obra ya experta.

Trabajadores del complejo militar industrial Ucraniano.

t.me/vicktop55/10152




¿Rusia quiere "congelar" la línea del frente para qué?

Telegram Ramsay: la industria militar de Ucrania se está desplegando rápidamente en Europa del Este.

Además, mis fuentes informan que la producción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos ya ha comenzado en fabricas Checas.

Componentes de EE. UU., Turquía y Alemania. La República Checa contratará a miles de ucranianos para la producción de armas.

t.me/ramzayiegokomanda/1228


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Dic 2022)

*La demanda de petróleo ruso alcanza un récord y el crudo se cotiza por encima del precio máximo de la UE*
Hoy, 08:31

El liderazgo financiero de los Estados Unidos, representado por el Departamento del Tesoro, que fue el principal iniciador del embargo global sobre el petróleo ruso y el tope de precios, cree que la sanción está funcionando como debería. Sin embargo, la realidad estudiada por los expertos de Bloomberg muestra el panorama contrario.




Por ejemplo, la marca nacional Urals se cotiza más barata que el techo, pero el déficit que surgió después de que se implementaron las restricciones redujo el costo del flete, lo que hizo posible que los proveedores de la Federación Rusa aumentaran los precios y obtuvieran ganancias adicionales. Aparentemente, las autoridades estadounidenses solo pueden referirse a este hecho, ya que el petróleo ruso de exportación, suministrado como ESPO (suministros por tubería al puerto oriental y luego al petrolero), se cotiza mucho más alto que el precio máximo y está en increíblemente alto, récord de demanda.

Los analistas occidentales están dando la voz de alarma, ya que los primeros resultados de la semana del límite y el embargo son decepcionantes. Rusia está enviando más de tres millones de barriles de petróleo crudo por día a Asia todos los días después del embargo y el tope de precios. Estos datos confirman los recursos para el seguimiento de la ruta de los buques mercantes. Las materias primas enviadas a Asia se venden a compradores de petróleo nacional en China e India, que representa el 89% de toda la carga que salió de los puertos rusos la semana pasada.

Según los expertos de la agencia, la demanda de petróleo ruso ha alcanzado un récord, y el crudo se cotiza por encima del precio techo de la UE, porque Moscú está bien preparada: tiene su propia flota de petroleros y compañías de seguros reconocidas por los clientes en Asia. Sin embargo, esto sigue siendo una convención, ya que la cooperación es tan rentable que muchos consumidores están dispuestos a correr riesgos.

Por ejemplo, las llamadas teteras, es decir, las refinerías chinas, a las que realmente no les importan las sanciones y la pureza legal de las transacciones, sino solo las ganancias, toman voluntariamente materias primas de la Federación Rusa. En la India la situación es similar. Todas estas condiciones, alimentadas por el embargo y el tope de precios, contribuyeron a la prosperidad del producto de Rusia bajo la presión más severa.


----------



## Honkler (13 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Esto va a ser un problema serio en 2-3 meses, ojalá me equivoque pero ambos bandos van a inundar de nuevos drones los frentes e incluso la retaguardia.
> 
> Según he leído en otro Telegram Zelenski ha llegado a un acuerdo con el presidente Checo para producir armamento en fabricas de la República Checa enviando mano de obra ya experta.
> 
> ...



Si, vale, y quien paga todo eso? El dinero no es infinito sin consecuencias.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Dic 2022)

*La UE puede restablecer el puente energético con Rusia*

En una reunión de la industria organizada la semana pasada por el Instituto Oxford de Estudios Energéticos, se preguntó a ejecutivos, legisladores y consultores si la Unión Europea volvería a convertir a Rusia en su principal proveedor de gas. Los resultados de la encuesta fueron sorprendentes: las opiniones estaban divididas en un 40% a 40%, el resto estaba indeciso. Esto indica que la situación en el mercado es tal que es imposible garantizar la consistencia antirrusa y la terquedad de Occidente. El columnista de Bloomberg Javier Blas escribe sobre esto. 


Voto de todo corazón por una respuesta positiva.

- escribe el experto sin contener las emociones.

Incluso cuando los líderes europeos prometen no volver a hacer negocios como de costumbre con Rusia después del conflicto de Ucrania, las realidades inevitables de la geografía y los mercados pueden abrumar incluso a los políticos más decididos. Moscú siempre ha sido el campeón del gas en el mercado de la UE, y es imposible deshacerse de este hecho, la realidad.

Si esto sucede o no, es importante no solo para los mercados energéticos europeos y sus gigantes industriales, sino también para el futuro de la inversión en gas en países desde Qatar hasta Mozambique y los EE. UU. Están en juego miles de millones de dólares invertidos en instalaciones de exportación de gas.

Hasta el momento, las previsiones de la AIE prevén una reducción del suministro de materias primas de la Federación Rusa hasta 2025. Pero ya son posibles más opciones. Si dejamos el nivel de las abstracciones teóricas y nos acercamos a la práctica cotidiana de gestionar ciudades e infraestructuras, entonces los deseos se hacen evidentes. Por ejemplo, Michael Kretschmer, jefe del estado alemán de Sajonia y destacado político conservador, dijo el mes pasado que una ausencia perpetua de gas ruso sería históricamente ignorante y geopolíticamente incorrecta.

Por tanto, si la UE quiere mantener competitivas sus industrias química, alimentaria y pesada, necesitará mucho gas barato. Y para Europa no hay gas más barato que el gas ruso, por lo que el restablecimiento de un puente energético con la Federación Rusa puede ser una realidad en los próximos años, concluyó Blas.


----------



## vil. (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Y tu 'elfolandia' de quien es puta? queremos 'de saber'.
> 
> Y cada vez que afrentes a España te lo voy a recordar. Ya estamos los españoles para sacar nuestra propias vergüenzas. Saca tú las tuyas, hipócrita.



Tenemos la mala costumbre de no valorar en su justa medida aquellas críticas que no nos son amables y a gusto de nuestro sentir... es un mal muy extendido e imagino que no pasa sólo a los españoles, pasa en general...

No sé porqué le criticas, en realidad está equivocado, USA que puede elegir PUTA, sería un buen amante si lo piensas un poco y si nosotros fuesemos mujer de su gusto, PERO... PERO... 

España es SERVILISMO, es simple seguidismo... es en realidad el LAZARILLO en busca del AMO, a falta de mejor pagador... nosotros como personas quizás creamos que no somos así INDIVIDUALMENTE, PERO como sociedad y desde hace ya más de un siglo es lo que hemos potenciado y lo que NUESTRAS ELITES, que son sobre todo ELITES POBRES y DESCAPITALIZADAS, han tenido que buscar para subsistir en un mundo intercomunicado... la Guerra Civil española no se libró contra ningún comunista, ni siquiera contra un enemigo externo... fue una simple lucha para MANTENER EL STATU-QUO de esas élites, que prefirieron ver DESANGRARSE a la economía y drenar una gran cantidad de personas, ANTES QUE CAMBIAR y readaptarse a un mundo que exigía CAPITALES, PRODUCCIÓN y una fuerte y nueva forma de hacer, para las que ESAS ELITES no estaban preparadas, NI DISPONIAN de capital... eso fue la Guerra Civil...

Los españoles deberíamos conocer la historia de Oso, Mastroso y Carcañoso y la mafia italiana... 

Ser crítico con uno mismo es bastante más importante que ofuscarse con las críticas que nos hacen... te permite tener una visión amplia y además consigue que puedas entender el dónde estás y a dónde vas...


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tenemos la mala costumbre de no valorar en su justa medida aquellas críticas que no nos son amables y a gusto de nuestro sentir... es un mal muy extendido e imagino que no pasa sólo a los españoles, pasa en general...
> 
> *No sé porqué le criticas*, en realidad está equivocado, USA que puede elegir PUTA, sería un buen amante si lo piensas un poco y si nosotros fuesemos mujer de su gusto, PERO... PERO...
> 
> ...



¿Criticarle? lo que hago es ponerle en su lugar, dado que cada dos por tres suelta su puyita contra España. Yo amo mi nación y lamento el penoso estado en el que se encuentra. Y me resulta muy cargante ver lo que hace ese señor, y más cuando él pertenece a una nación de la que se avergüenza, y eso es lo que le recuerdo cada vez que suelta su veneno.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Antes que muriera Franco, no digamos ya antes de que ganara el PSOE en 1982, el crimen estaba disparado, que el Vaquilla asesinó a su primera víctima en 1973, el Lute era de los años 60, y que decir de la heroína que se puso de moda a finales de los 70. No, los socialistas solo somos responsables de una cosa, de convertir a España en un sitio donde vale la pena nacer.
> 
> La realidad es la que es, España está mejor hoy día que hace 50 años. La clase trabajadora está mucho mejor, es que no hay por donde coger que estemos peor.
> 
> ¿Se puede mejorar? Pues claro, eso no lo dudo.



Y un huevo. Los socialistas sois un cáncer. Mira, no intentes venderme la moto que no cuela. Fin del asunto que no vamos a llegar a ninguna parte y solo creamos división. Además del fuera de tópico de costumbre.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

El batallón Bratstvo: fundamentalismo cristiano y nacionalismo


El Batallón Bratstvo de Dmytro Korchynsky. Parte 2: Ideología Al igual que sus seguidores, Dmytro Korchynsky destaca por su ultranacionalismo y sus propuestas extremas. Un rasgo relevante de su vis…




slavyangrad.es











El batallón Bratstvo: fundamentalismo cristiano y nacionalismo


13/12/2022


*El Batallón Bratstvo de Dmytro Korchynsky. Parte 2: Ideología*

Al igual que sus seguidores, Dmytro Korchynsky destaca por su ultranacionalismo y sus propuestas extremas. Un rasgo relevante de su visión, no obstante, en la combinación de ideología política y religiosa.

*Anarco-Banderismo*

En la dimensión nacional, la base ideológica de Bratstvo es, sin duda, el nacionalismo en su versión banderista. El 20 de mayo de 2022, en su análisis de la evolución de los objetivos de la operación especial de Putin, Korchynsky señalaba que, frente a la _desnazificación_ como objetivo declarado de la invasión, éste se enfrenta a “_un crecimiento sin precedentes de los sentimientos nacionalistas en Ucrania. A partir de ahora, casi cada ucraniano es de Bandera_”.

En 2011, en la entrevista publicada por glavcom.ua, mostraba, sin embargo, una visión peculiar de su nacionalismos, con una nítida dimensión anarco-libertariana: “_Lo único que tenemos que es valioso [en Ucrania] y que debe mantenerse es la libertad. Ucrania debería ser una isla de la anarquía, de la verdadera libertad en el mundo actual. El hecho de que todavía tengamos un estado policial serio construido aquí, que haya un policía de tráfico en cada paso, que los inspectores de impuestos y los oficiales de policía están deambulando por detrás de todos, esto ciertamente no va a ninguna parte. La tarea de la sociedad ucraniana es lograr la libertad_”.

Una libertad que sólo puede conseguirse a través de la violencia. Como en el Cáucaso, “_La libertad solo se puede ganar a través de la violencia política. Estamos listos para apoyar moral y poéticamente cualquier acto de este tipo de defensa propia, y lo principal es que la sociedad está lista_”. El héroe ucraniano, para Korchynsky, es aquel que se levanta por la libertad [y por la nación libre] a través del recurso a la violencia.

*Destrucción de la Federación Rusa*

En su defensa de la nación ucraniana, Korchynsky siempre ha destacado por ser uno de los ideólogos nacionalistas más comprometidos con la dimensión exterior de su combate victorioso. De ahí que mostrara su compromiso con todos los levantamientos internos a la Federación Rusa y se puso a favor de las fuerzas antirrusas en todos los conflictos fronterizos ligados a la disolución de la Unión Soviética. La única excepción relevante fue la Transnistria en la que la UNA-UNSO de Korchynsky colaboró en 1992 con las fuerzas separatistas. El motivo de que, excepcionalmente, los intereses nacionalistas ucranianos se alinearan con los de Rusia era la visión del territorio como ucraniano, por lo que grupos como UNA-UNOS acudieron a Transnistria atendiendo a la petición de apoyo de la unión local de ucranianos (Povernennia) y a la expectativa de incorporación futura de la región a Ucrania.

Muchas fuentes nacionalistas señalan la colaboración de Korchynsky con los sectores prorrusos, en particular en el periodo de la revolución naranja de 2004 en el que se situó del lado de Yanukovich frente a Yuschenko. Justificada por la posición pro-Kuchma de Korchynsky en aquel momento, esto le llevó a participar en acciones antioccidentales junto al Partido Socialista Progresista de Natalia Vitrenko.

En ese periodo se inicia, en cualquier caso, el recurso de Korchynsky y sus aliados a la acción violenta. Algunas fuentes vinculan, de forma más o menos directa, la incorporación en ese periodo de grupos skinheads a Bratstvo (constituido en 2004) con la violencia ejercida contra occidentales presentes en Ucrania, acusados por Korchynsky de tratar de imponer en Ucrania una determinada línea política. Los skinheads opuestos a Korchynsky participaron, por su parte, en la revolución naranja promovida por Yuschenko. En línea con la posición de Korchynsky en Transnistria, durante las elecciones los seguidores de Bratstvo provocaron un conflicto frente a la Comisión electoral al pedir que ésta colocara oficinas electorales en Transnistria.

En ese contexto de oposición a Yuschenko, en los años siguientes, junto a otros personajes ilustres de la actual ultraderecha ucraniana, como Oleksiy Arestovych y Olena Semenyaka, se produce un notable acercamiento entre un sector de los nacionalistas ucranianos, que podría definirse como tercerista y supremacista, con el sector afín del nacionalismo ruso, representado por Alexander Duguin. Junto a Duguin y Vitrenko, Korchynsky se incorpora al Consejo Supremo del Movimiento Euroasiático Internacional. Sin embargo, a la vista a las posiciones y acciones antiucranianas del movimiento, Bratstvo y Korchynsky anuncia en octubre de 2007 su desvinculación del movimiento.

En su explicación de esta peculiar colaboración cuando esta salió a la luz tras el asesinato de Daria Dugina el pasado septiembre, Oleksiy Arestovych que haber participado en el movimiento en calidad de agente de la inteligencia ucraniana (una acusación de colaboración con los servicios que habitualmente se realiza contra Korchynsky, sobre todo a la hora de explicar el origen de la base financiera de Bratstvo). Semenyaka, por su parte, señalaría el fracaso de un intento de atraer al nacionalismo pan-ruso a la causa (de facto igualmente supremacista) defendida por el nacionalismo ucraniano moderno.

A partir de entonces, influido o no por los flujos de dinero del SBU u otros, la posición de Korchynsky vira hacia posiciones de nuevo muy visiblemente comprometidas con el radicalismo nacionalista dominante y se posiciona claramente frente al gobierno Yanukovich y, en línea con sus posiciones originales en UNA-UNSO, frente a Rusia. La radicalización se extrema en torno a los sucesos de Maidán y de la guerra de Ucrania contra Donbass a partir de 2014.

En esa dirección antirrusa, a finales de 2015, Dmytro Korchynsky insiste en sus redes sociales en la necesidad de apoyar a todo aquel que luche contra Rusia, tanto en Ucrania como en el extranjero. “_En la cumbre del G-20, los líderes de los países occidentales hablaron con el terrorista de Moscú como si fuera humano, pidiéndole que bombardeara posiciones de ISIS. Es decir, su actitud hacia los terroristas es pragmática_”, afirmaba para insistir en que cualquiera que combata contra Rusia merece disponer de asilo en Kiev. “_Los servicios de seguridad ucranianos también tienen que ser pragmáticos y por lo tanto efectivos. No es nuestro trabajo detener a los enemigos de Moscú, los islamistas. Solo deberíamos pedirles que disparen con precisión contra los terroristas de Moscú en el Cáucaso y en Siria_”.

En febrero de 2016, diputados del Partido Radical de Oleh Lyashko presentaban una propuesta de ley que impulsaba la prohibición del uso del término “Rusia” o “Federación Rusa” para referirse a Rusia. El término políticamente correcto a emplear sería el de Moscovia, principado de Moscú entre los siglos XIII-XVI, que parte del nacionalismo ucraniano utiliza habitualmente para referirse despectivamente a los rusos. A la cabeza del grupo de diputados que impulsaba la propuesta de ley, apoyada de forma decidida por Korchynsky, se encontraba su mujer, Oksana Korchinskaya, igualmente conocida por un nacionalismo que siempre busca la confrontación.

Korchynsky exigía por entonces venganza para los ucranianos en una guerra que no acabará, en su opinión, hasta ver arder el Kremlin. En unas declaraciones a primeros de 2016 en el canal de televisión _112-Ukraina_ afirmaba: “_Tienen que comprender que para nosotros esta guerra durará para siempre, nunca acabará. Mientras exista la Federación Rusa, esta guerra no acabará. Si la Federación Rusa comienza a desintegrarse, estamos obligados a participar en ello. Solo que entonces lucharemos allí y no aquí como ahora. La guerra solo puede acabar en las ruinas del Kremlin. Yo tengo que vengarme y la sociedad ucraniana tiene que vengarse. Aunque los rusos retiren sus tropas de Crimea y de Donbass, eso no será el final de la guerra. Será el principio del proceso. La guerra no puede acabar hasta que Moscú no arda mientras nos vengamos_”.

En su entrevista de 2015 con _Al Jazeera_, Vitaly Chorny insistía en la misma tesis al hablar de cómo enfocar los acuerdos de Minsk: “_Continuaremos nuestra lucha hasta que el Kremlin esté en ruinas, pase lo que pase_”.

La voluntad de combate permanente contra la Federación Rusa, ahora rebautizada como Erefia por Korchynsky, se intensifica en 2022, en un momento en el que el mundo se permite contra Rusia “_acciones hostiles que hace un mes resultaban inimaginables_” y en el que “_el mito de la fuerza del ejército moscovita ha sido completamente refutado_”.

El 13 de abril de este año se señala en las redes sociales de Bratstvo que «_No necesitamos que termine la guerra. Necesitamos luchar hasta que la Federación Rusa se derrumbe, porque la misión del pueblo ucraniano es conquistar el este. Es decir, tenemos que llegar allí con nuestra bandera azul y amarilla, tridente y nuestra cruz, destruir el Kremlin y seguir adelante_«. En la misma línea, el 15 de abril se señala que “_¡Rusia es un gran error, y tenemos que corregirlo!_”. En su visión, “_la revancha ucraniana llevará a la eliminación final del tumor canceroso llamado Moscovia_”. Una visión que ya no difiere en exceso del discurso oficial que reproducen a diario los asesores de la Oficina del Presidente.

Esta estrategia de destrucción de la Federación Rusa obliga a renovar, en paralelo, las alianzas en el frente común frente a Rusia. En una intervención conjunta difundida el 4 de marzo, Korchynsky, en nombre de Bratstvo, y el comandante del Batallón checheno Sheikh Mansour lanzan un llamamiento a los pueblos del Cáucaso: “_Ha llegado el momento de derrotar a los bárbaros, cuyas ambiciones imperiales no conocen límites, de una vez por todas. El futuro del Cáucaso depende de los acontecimientos que se están desarrollando hoy. Todo caucásico que se preocupe por el destino de su propio pueblo debe ponerse del lado de la resistencia a la agresión rusa. No habrá mejor momento para esto. ¡Construiremos un mundo de naciones libres sobre las ruinas de Rusia!_”.


_El 30 de octubre de 2022, en Kiev, en presencia de Korchynsky, representantes de los movimientos y batallones de Chechenia y Daguestán señalan haber creado una alternativa política a las autoridades de ocupación en el Cáucaso. También afirman haber activado el movimiento de liberación sobre el terreno._

*Muerte al bárbaro moscovita: más que subhumano, no humano*

La situación bélica de 2022 se traduce en una reafirmación aún más nítida del odio nacionalista y racista al llamado _moscovita_, o _katsap_, por parte de los dirigentes de Bratstvo, tal y como ponen de manifiesto sus redes sociales.

El 10 de abril, se señala que: “_Durante toda su existencia, los katsaps solo robaron y destruyeron. Esta es la naturaleza de su existencia: destruir y estropear la belleza. No tienen su propia cultura, sentido de la belleza. A los moscovitas les gusta vivir en casas de barro y en ruinas, vestirse con harapos y vivir peor que los cerdos. Por eso odian a los ucranianos, porque estamos reconstruyendo y mejorando_”. La voluntad de revivir y restaurar se presenta, precisamente, como una de las muchas diferencias “_entre nosotros y los moscovitas_”. De ahí un paso, que se da el 11 de abril, para lanzar el grito de “_¡Moscovitas al cuchillo!_”.

El 15 de abril se señala que “_Nos dimos cuenta hace mucho tiempo que estamos luchando contra un ejército de degenerados_”. “_Horda de mendigos y salvajes, no imaginaban que las aldeas ucranianas vivían más prósperamente que ellos. Los moscovitas solo son capaces de destruir, saquear y estropear_”.

De forma mucho más explícita en la definición que busca deshumanizar a todo lo ruso, el 12 de mayo aparece escrito lo siguiente en las redes sociales del Batallón Bratstvo de Dmytro Korchynsky:

“_Muchos de nosotros, incluso los nacionalistas, a veces pensamos que los moscovitas son de alguna manera similares a nosotros, que son una especie de ucranianos simplificados con un habla poco sofisticada y un hígado enfermo.

Este es un error categórico. He tratado con muchas de sus variedades, subgrupos y razas durante mucho tiempo y he llegado a la conclusión de que aunque sus palabras nos parezcan comprensibles, no entendemos lo que dicen. Se diferencian de nosotros más que los caucásicos, más que los turcos, más que los balcánicos. Se diferencian de nosotros más que otras personas porque no son humanos._ []

_También dicen que un buen moscovita es un moscovita muerto. Esto es extremismo y por lo tanto no es cierto. Un buen moscovita es un moscovita inventado imprudentemente por Bronstein, con la voz de Ina Hoff y la música de Frenkel_”.

Por lo tanto, no cabe sino disparar con calma porque enfrente sólo hay “_objetivos, no personas_”.

*Máxima dureza con Donbass*

El odio a Rusia se traduce en una petición de extrema dureza en el trato a los rebeldes en Donbass.

El 18 de junio de 2015, distintos medios recogían las declaraciones efectuadas por Korchynsky en el canal de televisión _112 Ukraina_ sobre el conflicto en esa región. En ellas Korchynsky hace un llamamiento a bombardear barrios residenciales de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk o Lugansk y también a crear campos de concentración para la población de Donbass.

Según Korchynsky, Ucrania debería seguir la política aplicada por los Estados Unidos durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial: “_Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, en América sobrevivieron todas las instituciones de la democracia, las elecciones, etc. Pero millones de ciudadanos de los Estados Unidos fueron deportados a campos de concentración, los ciudadanos estadounidenses de origen japonés. Representaban un peligro potencial”_.

Estados Unidos habría conseguido hacer compatible la guerra contra sus enemigos con el mantenimiento de las normas democráticas “_y un alto nivel de humanismo_” cuando lanzó su ataque nuclear contra Japón o durante el bombardeo angloestadounidense de las ciudades alemanas. Se trataba de “_bombardear a conciencia las zonas residenciales para socavar la moral de los soldados alemanes en el frente_”, el único modo que ahora debería tener Ucrania para comunicarse con los _moscovitas_.

En sus declaraciones de 2016 a _112-Ukraina_, Korchynsky se reafirmó en su férrea postura sobre el bloqueo completo de Donbass. Ucrania debería reforzar la línea de demarcación de Donbass y disparar contra cualquier vehículo que trate de escapar de ahí: “_El contrabando existe porque no hay un bloqueo completo…porque el Gobierno no ha hecho nada para evitar cualquier relación económica con el enemigo. Si lo hiciera, habría un muro de cemento y nadie podría pasar. Es decir que si un coche pasa, se le dispara. A todos_”. A principios de 2017, tras una iniciativa lanzada por los batallones nacionalistas, que bloquearon físicamente las vías, el entonces presidente Poroshenko impuso el bloqueo completo de Donbass. Pese a llevar en su programa el levantamiento de ese bloqueo, el presidente Zelensky jamás lo eliminó.

.../...


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

.../...


*

Una Iglesia guerrera*

En contraste con el paganismo militante del movimiento Azov, el rasgo más claramente diferencial del Bratstvo es su dimensión religiosa. De hecho, Bratstvo se registra en 2004 como Partido de Jesucristo y Red Nacional-Cristiana.

En la entrevista publicada por glavcom.ua en 2011, Korchynsky destacaba uno de los rasgos de su grupo ultraderechista, elitista y marginal, su “actividad religiosa”. Y señalaba que su lucha era definitivamente una cuestión de fe: “_Me gustaría tener un [grupo] Talibán ortodoxo aquí en Ucrania_”; “_Estamos tratando de preparar las condiciones para la aparición de los Talibanes Ortodoxos y hacerlo poco a poco_”. Chorny, Serediuk y Zaverukha serían así la encarnación de ese propósito.

Bratstvo destaca, en cualquier caso, por la combinación de nacionalismo y religiosidad ortodoxa, con una nítida preocupación por la “_pureza de la fe_”. De ahí que definiera el objetivo global de su organización política de la siguiente forma: “_Hacer del pueblo ucraniano la espada de un dios vivo en el mundo moderno. El pueblo ucraniano debe ser totalmente cristianizado y preparado para una guerra santa por la fe. Oramos todos los días para que finalmente comience_”.

Un rasgo asociado es la visión de su movimiento como “_organización militar_”, una organización orientada a luchar por “_la libertad con sangre_” en la que Korchynsky aparece como líder carismático, casi religioso y con tendencia a compararse con revolucionarios islámicos y militantes caucásicos.

Esta posición situó a Korchynsky en una posición marginal en la vida política de la Ucrania pre-Maidán, pero que le ha sido útil para consolidar una estructura, ahora de nuevo operativa durante la guerra.

Como señalaba el 16 de mayo de este año, Korchynsky sigue defendiendo en Ucrania la necesidad de construir y organizar una iglesia militante: “_Dicen que la iglesia tiene una mala relación con el nacionalismo. No es así. Como un comandante opera regimientos, así Dios opera naciones. La tarea de nuestra iglesia es hacer del pueblo ucraniano la espada del Dios vivo en el mundo. Solo una iglesia militante podrá destruir el mal en su centro, en Moscú_«. Y en fase cercana a la alucinación, al día siguiente proclama: “_Dios nos envía enemigos para obligarnos a las victorias, permite el mal, porque el bien no es estático, el bien existe solo en la forma de luchar por el bien”. «¡El Reino de los Cielos es tomado por la fuerza! ¡Y solo el que se esfuerza lo consigue!_«.

Bratstvo es un grupo de liturgia dominical, causa común de los combatientes del Batallón. “_Roguemos al Señor que nos de fuerzas y juntos derrotemos al enemigo, porque Dios es Abogado y Refugio de todos los que en Él creen y esperan firmemente_”, se señala en sus redes sociales.

Según Korchynsky, existe una transformación religiosa en el proceso de resistencia ucraniana que se acerca a la idea de milagro. Ve ese milagro “_en las hazañas de las Fuerzas Armadas_”, en las acciones de ”_gente de la que nunca esperaron tanto heroísmo, esta es otra nación_”. “_Aparte de nuestro Señor Jesucristo, no tenemos a nadie en quien esperar, es Él quien realizó este milagro en nuestras almas. Esto no es solo patriotismo o sentimiento nacional, es un milagro de Dios que está sucediendo ahora_«.

La iglesia de Bratstvo es sin embargo igualmente siniestra. El artículo de _Al Jazeera_ de 2015 captaba perfectamente esta dimensión en unos personajes que, a modo de Vitaly Chorny explicaban por entonces “_la necesidad de una cruzada al estilo del siglo XIII contra Rusia_”, encarnación suprema del mal satánico, de Satanás. Como sostiene en la actualidad Bratstvo, Chorny afirmaba entonces en la entrevista: _El enemigo, las fuerzas de la oscuridad, tienen todas las armas, tienen mayor número, tienen dinero. Pero nuestros soldados son los portadores de las tradiciones europeas y de la mentalidad cristiana del siglo XIII. Representamos el lado de la luz contra el lado oscuro. Los partidarios de Putin son representantes del diablo_”.

Tanto para Chorny y Serediuk, los batallones ucranianos cristianos son la base de la reconquista de la nación a través de la guerra. “_La gente tiene la imagen de un cristiano como un abad pacífico, alguien sentado alrededor de velas encendidas_”, declaraba Serediuk a _Al Jazeera_ en 2015. Para añadir a continuación: “_No somos solo una organización religiosa. Somos la espada en lugar de la cruz. Lucharemos hasta que caiga el Kremlin_”.

En eso se resume, en definitiva, la ideología de Korchynsky y de los suyos, la ideología de Bratstvo.

*Bratstvo, Korchynsky y la ideología del Estado de Ucrania*

A diferencia de otras propuestas, la visión de Korchynsky siempre ha sido básicamente elitista y marginal. Le bastaba con ser una docena en su grupo para sentirse cómodo, sobre todo si se trataba de gente joven.

Pero no debe olvidarse una afirmación de Korchynsky en sus declaraciones de 2011: “_Podré liderar gentes, pero no hacia la política, sino hacia un pogromo_”. Porque, según él, quienes hacen historia son gentes como Al Qaeda o como Doku Umarov, el entonces _emir_ de los militantes chechenos. Y Korchynsky es de los que, definitivamente, querrían cambiar la historia. A su manera, la de los talibanes ortodoxos. “_Está claro que me gustaría ser un ayatolá en Ucrania. Pero para esto necesitas preparar el terreno_”.

En 2011, era bien consciente de que no había llegado el momento: “_No tengo ilusiones de que nosotros, al estar en una posición legal, podemos hacer algo serio_”. Sólo el “_terror tiene sentido. Para cualquier actividad sistémica contra el sistema_”. Lo otro es accionismo. “_Sería más apropiado lidiar con el terror aquí, pero estos son asuntos para los jóvenes, grupos ilegales que espero aparecerán pronto_”. “_Actualmente estamos ocupando este enlace. Está claro que si ocurre la desestabilización, nos apresuraremos a robar una joyería más rápido que nadie. Pero aunque no ha pasado nada, nos vemos obligados a «cortar bajo el suelo_«.

Líder provocador pero práctico, Korchynsky sabe que la guerra le devuelve a otro tiempo, aquel en el que vuelve a tener sentido – _¡Gloria a Jesucristo!_, diría él- ofrecer su propuesta “_por una cantidad muy modesta a personas de buena voluntad_”.

En 2022, Bratstvo ha encontrado en la guerra una vía para expresar su mensaje nacionalista, en el que el pueblo ucraniano está representado históricamente por grupos como la UPA, más allá del arte y de las acciones marginales y meramente simbólicas. Y, quizás no tan curiosamente, lo consigue no sólo a través de la incorporación a la guerra santa ucraniana sino también a través de la difusión masiva de sus acciones a través de los medios de comunicación occidentales.

Y avanza con cierta eficacia. A pesar de su apariencia, su propuesta política aparentemente marginal tampoco acaba siéndolo del todo. Como ya se comentó en este blog en el pasado, la política ucraniana en materia de derechos humanos, los bombardeos indiscriminados en zonas de población civil, el bloqueo económico, social y humanitario a Donbass, y el radicalismo ideológico de los gobernantes de Ucrania en su aproximación a la cuestión ruso-ucraniana muestran que el discurso de Korchynsky ya no fue, desde 2014, “_el de un hombre aislado y marginal que transmite a la audiencia propósitos inaceptables bajo la influencia del delirio. El tipo de ideas delirantes que defiende reflejan el pensamiento del establishment político ucraniano, o al menos de una parte significativa de él_”.


----------



## coscorron (13 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Sin mencionar los 100 millones de dólares de la época donados a los bolcheviques en un vagón de tren
> 
> Lo que pasa que estos detalles de la historia real no les gusta jajajaja por qué no quieren aceptar quienes eran los donantes



Y que el Kaiser Guillermo I dijo que fueron los 100 millones de marcos mejor invertidos de la historía ...


----------



## Pogues (13 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La sanidad, educación, alimentación, etc, es mejor ahora para un currito español que hace 50 años.



Eso no lo dirás en serio...


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
12 de diciembre de 2022*

La dirección Starobelsk:

▪ En el tramo Kupiansko-Svatovsky, unidades de la 14 Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevan a cabo una defensa de posición. El batallón de tanques de la 14ª Brigada cuenta con un tanque T-64B1B y cuatro T-72 en estado de preparación para el combate.

Un equipo de reconocimiento de la 80ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU busca posiciones de tiro de las AFU cerca de Stelmakhivka. La artillería y la aviación táctica ucranianas se dedican a atacar los objetivos identificados.

▪ En el sector de Liman, grupos de asalto combinados de la 80 ODSBr y la 25 OVDBr continúan los intentos de asalto a las posiciones rusas en dirección a Krasnopopovka. Hay batallas posicionales cerca del trazado de Medvezhye y el barranco de Zhuravka.

Soledar dirección :

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), continúan los combates en los alrededores de Bakhmut. Las unidades de asalto PMC Vagner han establecido el control sobre dos bastiones enemigos en la línea Bakhmut-Soledar.

▪ En el sector de Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk), unidades rusas apoyadas por artillería llevan a cabo una ofensiva al este de Toretsk.

▪ En el sector de Lisichansk, los comandantes ucranianos se preparan para asaltar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Bilohovka.

República Popular de Lugansk:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon las localidades de Svatovo y Kremenna con cohetes y artillería de cañón: edificios residenciales y un gasoducto resultaron dañados, hay víctimas mortales entre la población civil.

Donets dirección:

▪ Fusileros motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas combaten en el centro de Marinka. La artillería rusa ataca posiciones enemigas en la periferia occidental de la ciudad.

▪ En el sector de Ugledar, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevan a cabo una ofensiva local cerca de Bolshaya Novoselka. No hay avances significativos.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales e infraestructuras civiles en Donetsk, Horlivka, Yakovlevka, Yasynuvata, Kashtanove y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración. Al menos tres civiles resultaron muertos.

Zaporizhzhya dirección:

▪ En la localidad de Konstantinovka, un DRG enemigo detonó un artefacto explosivo cerca de un puente de apoyo en la carretera Melitopol-Berdyansk.

▪ A lo largo de la línea de contacto continúan los duelos de artillería: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpean concentraciones de efectivos de las AFU en Dorozhnyanka, Huliaipilskyi, Orekhove y Malinovka.

Frente sur: dirección Kherson

▪ En Skadovsk, el jefe adjunto de la región de Kherson fue asesinado: colocaron una mina bajo su coche. El conductor murió en el acto, el funcionario fue hospitalizado en estado grave en el hospital de Simferopol.

▪ La artillería rusa atacó posiciones enemigas en Chornobayivka, Chervonyi Mayak y Lviv.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas dispararon morteros contra edificios residenciales en Aleshki y Hola Prystan.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## vil. (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Criticarle? lo que hago es ponerle en su lugar, dado que cada dos por tres suelta su puyita contra España. Yo amo mi nación y lamento el penoso estado en el que se encuentra. Y me resulta muy cargante ver lo que hace ese señor, y más cuando él pertenece a una nación de la que se avergüenza, y eso es lo que le recuerdo cada vez que suelta su veneno.



Quizás sentir Vergüenza de lo que eres es el primer paso en un camino de redencio, creo yo...

El problema de los españoles es que no sentimos vergüenza alguna... somos como individuos desvergonzados y lo peor unos crápulas indignos, ESA ES LA REALIDAD... 

Uno no debiera sentirse mal JAMAS por tener que subsistir y hacerlo del modo que sea, INCLUSO si tiene que servir, eso es simplemente ser consecuente... AHORA de ahí a sentirse orgulloso por ser SERVIL o simplemente elevar esa situación a un cierto nivel de honorabilidad, eso es INDIGNO... y diferenciar lo uno de lo otro es vital...

Los españoles como grupo, damos ganas de vomitar, no nos llevemos a engaño... luego tenemos inmensas virtudes, pero una de ellas no es el ser capaces de ser consecuentes con LO QUE SOMOS... vivimos de siempre en la creencia, IRREDUCTIBLE de que ser español es lo más grande y... así nos va... y quíen disienta es que es el ENEMIGO, porque en eso sí los españoles somos GIGANTES, nunca nos falta un muro al que embestir si cualquiera OSA enfrentarnos, especialmente si estamos rodeados de aduladores de ese mismo sentir...

El problema, sigo insistiendo, NO SON LAS PUYITAS, son si están o no acertadas... y eso es lo grave del asunto... EL se equivoca grandemente España lleva ya décadas INTENTANDO postularse como LA PUTITA de EE.U. o de Alemania o de Francia y no se ha dado a intentarlo con China por no llevar la contraria al amo, pero mira los negocietes a escondidas de nuestro insigne ex-primer ciudadano con algún elemento de esas lejanas tierras... pero NO NOS QUIERE NADIE COMO PUTA, nos quieren como lacayos y siervos, más o menos como a los negritos arrodillados que dan aire en un dia de sol y calientan la cama y no dentro de ella en los días de frío... NO MAS...

Sólo imagina la SOBERBIA con que cualquiera de nuestros líderes de la democracia (salvo el gallego Trotón, que este es gallego y sabe que eso de ir de listos mejor no) hubiese vendido el ser... ESPERA RECUERDAS al TUERCETUERCAS de Ansar DICIENDO PAYASADA VA Y PAYASADA VIENE en el OESTE, EN EL RANCHO... JAJAJAJAJAAAAA... 

Y en este espacio habría que alabar al ÚNICO que le puso algo de dignidad al cargo, que fue Zapatero, un tipo subido en una especie de nube absurda, pero... que TOCATE los cohones, CUAL Quijote se lanzó sin ningún tipo de rubor a ser eso, UN QUIJOTE... pero es un caso muy especialito y no es generalidad... a Zapatero en España se le trató de Bambí, en fin... y en términos económicos fue un mal gobernante, pero... todo un tipo el hombre...

Esa es España...


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la SMO durante la noche del 12 al 13 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron la localidad de Klintsy, en la región de Briansk, y los lugareños informaron de sonidos de explosiones cerca de una unidad militar.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las tropas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Ohrimivka, Gatishcha, Chugunivka, Kamenka y Ambarnoye.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon acumulaciones de efectivos y vehículos blindados de las formaciones ucranianas en Tabayivka, Terny, Torske y Yampolovka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Bajmut, Soledar, Kleshcheyevka, Vyemka y Nueva York.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, el enemigo bombardeó edificios residenciales en Svatove durante las horas nocturnas.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en Krasnogorovka, Avdeevka, Pervomaisky y Nevelske.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon con artillería de cañón instalaciones civiles de Horlivka, incluida la planta química de Stirol.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones de fuerzas enemigas en Ugledar, Zolotaya Niva, Novoukrainka y Bohoyavlenka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhia, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Huliaipil, Malinovka, Malye Shcherbaki y Orekhove.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron un punto de fuego de las formaciones ucranianas en Nikopol y Chervonohryhorivka, y las líneas eléctricas también sufrieron daños.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las fuerzas rusas atacaron concentraciones enemigas en Kherson, Chernobayivka y Antonivka.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Bielorrusia inspecciona por sorpresa la preparación de las tropas para el combate

Dentro del chequeo las unidades tienen que desplazarse a las zonas designadas, llevar sus equipos de ingeniería, organizar la protección y defensa, así como construir puentes sobre los ríos Neman y Berezina, según informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)

*Il Russo en telegram*
_Las autoridades estadounidenses impidieron que diplomáticos rusos depositaran flores en las tumbas de pilotos y marineros soviéticos en el cementerio de Fort Richardson en Alaska.

Esto fue anunciado por Nadezhda Shumova, jefa del departamento consular de la embajada rusa en los Estados Unidos.

Los entierros en el cementerio conmemorativo de guerra se encuentran en el territorio de una base militar activa, por lo tanto, se requiere un permiso especial para visitarlos. Anteriormente, a los diplomáticos de Rusia se les concedió dicho permiso.



Según Shumova, esta vez fueron rechazados, y sin ninguna razón, los intentos de obtener acceso a los monumentos a través del Departamento de Estado terminaron sin nada, y la nota diplomática de la embajada fue ignorada.

Alaska volverá a casa a Rusia y habrá un hermoso puente Chukotka-Ala_ska


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Estado Mayor de las AFU: el ejército ruso lanzó una ofensiva en las direcciones de Limansk, Zaporizhzhya, Artemivsk y Avdiyivka - lo más importante del resumen:

Rusia está concentrando sus esfuerzos en una ofensiva en las direcciones de Liman, Artemivsk, Avdiyivka y Zaporizhzhya. En otros lugares, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas defienden o se preparan para la defensa reforzando posiciones.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Novoselovskoye, Stelmakhovka, Novoyehorivka, Makiivka, Krasnopopopovka y Bilohovka en la RNL; Verkhnekamenske, Soledar, Yakovlevka, Bakhmutskoye, Bakhmut, Kleshcheevka, Kurdyumovka, Mayorsk, Avdiivka y Marinka en la RPD.
▪ En la dirección de Kherson, el comando ruso rota unidades individuales.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo siete ataques con misiles durante la noche, cinco de los cuales tuvieron como objetivo infraestructuras en Kostyantynivka, en la DNR, y también dispararon 79 proyectiles de MLRS.
▪ Persiste la amenaza de ataques con misiles contra infraestructuras críticas en toda Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

AFU: Rusia ha empezado a utilizar "shahids" de una nueva hornada

El adversario no puede precisar el número exacto de UAV iraníes que Rusia posee actualmente, pero sabe con certeza que ya ha empezado a utilizarlos: se han lanzado ataques desde la región de Krasnodar y existe una alta probabilidad de que lleguen nuevos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Veintiún aviones del ejército chino entran en la zona de defensa aérea de Taiwán

El Ministerio de Defensa de Taiwán ha informado esta mañana de vuelos de aviones chinos y de la aproximación de buques chinos cerca de la isla. En total se detectaron 29 aeronaves y tres buques del EPL. Veintiún aviones se encontraban dentro de la zona de defensa aérea de Taiwán.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vil. (13 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Esto va a ser un problema serio en 2-3 meses, ojalá me equivoque pero ambos bandos van a inundar de nuevos drones los frentes e incluso la retaguardia.
> 
> Según he leído en otro Telegram Zelenski ha llegado a un acuerdo con el presidente Checo para producir armamento en fabricas de la República Checa enviando mano de obra ya experta.
> 
> ...



Vamos que Centroeuropa se va a convertir en un polvorín a la vuelta de no más de un lustro...

A ver si lo explico... los checos no son mancos en cuanto a producción; pero los checos no tienen economía para financiar la producción de armas, ahora bien, obtener esa tecnología de armas SI ES importante para cualquiera, AHORA BIEN y cuando Chequia empiece a tener una INMENSA DEUDA y el resto igualmente, entonces quíen va a pagar: ¿los checos con tecnología militar propia y empresas del ramo desarrolladas y en plena producción O EL RESTO que no han generado tal cantidad de deuda pero que no tienen esas armas y empresas???...

Nadie recuerda tiempos no tan lejanos cuando el "bueno" de Saddam encabronado con los GOLFOS y su "ahí te mueras" después de poner la cara para que la revolución iraní no prosperase... nadie recuera Kuwait...

Memoria de corto recorrido en general...

Lo malo de las ASOCIACIONES es que en cuanto empiezan a generarse impagos, el que más y el que menos SE PIRA y va a lo suyo... y SIEMPRE HAY UN SADDAM que se la saca y... 

No aprendemos... 

Cada día lo tengo más claro, LOS ESPAÑOLES deberíamos reclamar nuestra pertenencia a Africa, nuestra imposibilidad de cruzar los PIRINEOS... en fin...


----------



## coscorron (13 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Hasta hace muy poquito se ha estado promocionando el gas natural como un energía estable y de la noche a la mañana nos hemos encontrado que no tenemos gas ni para los mecheros.
> 
> El sistema capitalista depende el crecimiento continuo, eso se lo ha dado la energía barata y las ultimas décadas el dinero del futuro. ambas opciones se han agotado.



Nada es infinito pero gas ahora existe y en abundancia, el problema esta en el donde ... Las mayores reservas de gas estan Quatar, Iran y Rusia y los mayores consumidores son Asia y Europa. El conseguir que llegue el gas barato y varios sitios a la vez es uno de los principales motivos de esta guerra. Cuando Rusia decidió entrometerse en la rebelión de colores que había montado la UE en Siria la contrapartida fue la revolución de coloritos en Ucrania. Se esta jugando una partida por la hegemonía económica mundial del próximo siglo donde cada uno quiere obtener su parte y como en todas la guerra no hay buenos ni hay malos. Aquí ni rusos ni UE les importa ni la democracia ni los DDHH. Rusia juega a impedir el acceso de Occidente a los recursos del caucaso y del mar caspio a través del mar negro, y los de Quatar/ Oriente Próximo a través de Siria/Irak para quedarse ellos como suministrador principal y Europa/USA juegan a todo lo contrario, a conseguir acceso a esos recursos e incluso a poder explotar los propios recursos de Rusia .. Ucrania no es más que una carta de esta baraja lo mismo que lo son Azerbaiyan, Armenia, Siria, Libia, Iran ...etc. Si la UE triunfa conseguirá acceso a recursos energéticos baratos para completar la transición a energía verdes y si fracasa pues perderemos mucha de nuestra calidad de vida. Si Rusia fracasa y la UE/USA acceden a los recursos del caucaso y del mar Caspio se quedará sin sus sueños de crecer a corto plazo, dependiente de sus ventas a China como cliente exclusivo durante mucho tiempo y con la OTAN a las puertas de su casa como elemento desestabilizador.
El resultado es muy importante. De ahí que todos los países occidentales estan dejando incluso politicas que han sido maestras para ellos para apostar en esta guerra (Suecia y Finlandia abandonan su neutralidad, Suiza participa en embargo de fondos y deja de ser país seguro e incluso se permite enviar ayuda a un país en guerra, Alemania arriesga su industria, España traiciona al pueblo saharaui y cede los recursos de gas argelinos al resto de Europeos) ... es un "all in" ... Como resultado final de esta guerra Rusia debe quedar suficientemente debilitada para que ya no haya oposición a la próxima revolución de colores ni al próximo proyecto de gasoducto que atraviese el Caucaso.


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)

_ENGELS AIR FORCE BASE
0.5M 12 de diciembre. He visto un mensaje en la pista donde suelen estar los Tu-95. No hablo ruso pero dejaré que otro lo traduzca СМЕРТЬ НАЦИСТАМ pero google dice 'muerte a los nazis'._


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

La Base Aérea Estratégica de Engels saluda a la inteligencia occidental
Nuestros militares dejaron un mensaje para los satélites enemigos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas bielorrusas han puesto en marcha una inspección sorpresa de la preparación de las tropas para el combate. Lukashenko lo había ordenado anteriormente.
El otro día también se advirtió de que grandes contingentes de tropas se desplazarían por las carreteras de Bielorrusia como parte de las actividades previstas. En la fase actual, las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas bielorrusas tienen un carácter estrictamente defensivo. No hay indicios de que se vaya a montar una fuerza de ataque para una ofensiva contra Ucrania. Incluso según las estimaciones occidentales.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Un residente de Abakán que quería ir a Ucrania a servir en las Fuerzas Armadas fue detenido en el aeropuerto de Krasnoyarsk por agentes del FSB. Ahora irá a la cárcel en virtud del artículo por traición.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (13 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Mi impresion es que la crisis de recursos es inminente y han decidido repartirse los recursos rusos y, de paso, debilitar a China.
> En cuanto a Putin creo q le hubiera gustado ser parte del club... y en otras circunstancias incluso lo hubiera logrado. Pero el pastel se está haciendo pequeño y no pueden entrar más socios.
> 
> Supongo que sino aprieta a fondo es pq aun piensa putin que puede llegar a algun tipo de componendas con la OTAN/Occidente



Os leo y me quedo ANONADADO... esto es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... ¿apretar a FONDO???...

A ver... tú eres un tio normal, trabajador y tienes ciertos fondos, así que decides construirte una casa, pero no tienes suficiente para hacerla toda de golpe y no quieres tirar de deuda, no lo precisas mayormente y en lo que puedes tú además tienes conocimientos y vas haciendo cosillas en tus ratos generando con ello una plusvalía con tu trabajo, que en otro caso dedicarías a disfrutar del sol y la vida...

Y resulta que DEBES IR A FONDO, que coño, que te pongas una piscina y disfrutes después al sol, mandes a una constructora, pidas un préstamo y te compres como no un TESLA que es lo que se lleva hoy y A LUCIR.. 

Este país y SU AMOR por la deuda me tiene iimpresionado siempre...


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Yo es que lo de que Rusia pise el acelerador lo veo como la única opción para que esto acabe… el recado de Merkel viene a ser un “pasa de aceptar negociaciones en las que frenas el ataque , que otra vez solo te las ofrecen para volver a ganar tiempo y rearmarse”
> 
> Tu harías las paces con quien ya sabias y además te acaban de confirmar que te engañó y que no dudará en volver a hacerlo?
> 
> ...



Creo que está interpretando en base a una premisa falsa ¿fueron engañados los rusos? esa es la pregunta. A mi entender no, en absoluto, otra cosa es que escenificaran tal actitud. Ellos también necesitaban tiempo para enfrentar lo que se venía encima, de hecho hemos estado observando algunos síntomas de ello incluso habiendo ganado tal. Y luego a eso le sumamos el rédito internacional para ellos y la vergüenza y descrédito para los otros, que han quedado como mentirosos manipuladores de los que nadie se puede fiar. Y esto, como ya dije, no es solo algo que ya saben desde hace mucho los rusos, es que lo saben en todas partes a nivel gobierno. Pero luego están los ciudadanos de aquí y allá que necesitan estas pruebas para poder concienciarse de ese secreto a gritos en la atmósfera de la alta política. De esta forma los diferentes gobiernos pueden implementar reacciones adecuadas derrumbando la propaganda pro-anglosajona. Antes resultaba inviable.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

* Dirección Zaporizhzhya
Situación a las 11.00 horas del 13 de diciembre de 2022*

En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya el mando ucraniano ha pasado a la guerra activa de contrabatería y a la toma de las instalaciones de retaguardia para cortar los suministros a la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF.

En el sector Orekhovsky, las unidades del 3er batallón de la 65ª brigada están siendo reaprovisionadas con personal movilizado. En la fundición de aluminio de Zaporizhzhia se ha instalado un punto de distribución para los recién llegados.

Al mismo tiempo, parte del personal del 2º batallón de la unidad fue retirado de Zaliznychny a la zona de Volnyansk para restablecer la preparación para el combate.

▪ Al este de Shcherbakov hay un radar de contramedidas de baterías AN/TPQ-50, y en Stepnogorsk hay un sistema SAM Osa-AKM del 1 zdn 39º regimiento de misiles antiaéreos de las AFU. Cuatro morteros de 120 mm han sido redesplegados en las proximidades de Kamyshevakha.

En el sector de Polozhsky, la 102ª Brigada del DRG de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está atacando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas con artillería y granadas propulsadas por cohetes. Además, el radar AN/TPQ-37 está desplegado en Dobropillya como parte de la guerra contra-batería.

La retirada de algunas unidades del 128 OgshbR a Soledarskoye y de varias unidades del TRO a la dirección de Donetsk redujo la capacidad ofensiva de las AFU en la región de Zaporizhzhia.

Ahora el mando de las AFU utiliza tácticas similares a las de la dirección de Kherson para irrumpir en posiciones de retaguardia, almacenes y líneas de suministro y emplazamientos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a distancia de la línea del frente y atacar con HIMARS y realizar sabotajes.

Las AFU obtienen datos precisos sobre la ubicación de instalaciones importantes de informantes locales y socios extranjeros que transmiten diariamente datos desde satélites artificiales.

Sólo después de inutilizar las instalaciones de retaguardia, los puentes y los sistemas de defensa antiaérea, las formaciones ucranianas podrán pasar a la ofensiva para abrirse paso hasta el mar de Azov y alcanzar la península de Crimea.

Al mismo tiempo, no podemos descartar un agravamiento artificial de la situación en torno a Zaporizhzhya y Crimea con el fin de distraer a las tropas rusas y llamar la atención sobre una zona falsa para una ofensiva en otras direcciones.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi eso de anular la rueda de prensa anual, me da mala espina. Se vienen 'cositas'.


----------



## Bishop (13 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De momento, cuando gobierne VoX, se exploraran las aguas territoriales españolas en el atlantico canario y todos los indicios apuntan a que hay grandes bolsas y reservas de hidrocarburos esperando a ser perforadas y explotadas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289633
> 
> ...



¿La luces del barco son un "impacto"?

Pero qué cojones... 

Estamos rodeados de imbélices.


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (13 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Ostia eso es más de 3 veces de un mes a otro, no hay familia ni empresa que aguante esos gastos.


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi eso de anular la rueda de prensa anual, me da mala espina. Se vienen 'cositas'.



Que rueda de prensa?


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No si trabajo había muchísimo pero salvo para los enchufados a los demás les daba solo para malvivir. Mi familia íbamos tirando gracias a que como muchos otros pues se iban al otro lado de la muga a las recolecciones y con eso teníamos para comprar unos cuanto bitxos para nuestro gasto y también truequear con otros vecinos que tenían otras cosas que nosotros no teníamos.
> 
> Nosotros volvíamos para el terruño pero muchísimos más se quedaban por esos lares a buscarse mejor la vida. ¿Si tan bien vivía todo el mundo aquí en esos tiempos como asegura el otro forero porqué entonces se fue tantísima gente a Francia, Suiza o América? Es que es absurdo lo que está defendiendo, ningún pais que vaya bien economicamente hablando tiene esos porcentajes de inmigración como los que tenía la España franquista.
> 
> ...



Mi padre no tenía ningún enchufe. Encima estaba casado con una mujer que provenía de una familia de izquierdas ¿qué me quiere decir, que miento o lo he soñado? sé como fue mi niñez y tengo ahora casi 55 años. Y sé como fue mi juventud. Y que habría regiones de España donde las cosas no iban tan bien, cierto, eso no tiene discusión. Pero ahora esas regiones viven mejor sí, a costa de aumentar la deuda ¿o nos olvidamos dónde está ya esta? por que con el PIB de un año entero no se paga. Claro, es que vivir de prestado está de puta madre, pero no para los que vendrán después. Ahí está la trampa.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Que rueda de prensa?



¿No lo ha leído en la cita? ¿o es que tiene en ignorados a @Iskra ?
La incluyo: 



> Después de que el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, anunciase que Putin *no ofrecerá este año su tradicional gran rueda de prensa anual, *anunció otra segunda novedad: *tampoco se celebrará la tradicional recepción de Año Nuevo en el Kremli*n, informa Afp.


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿No lo ha leído en la cita? ¿o es que tiene en ignorados a @Iskra ?
> La incluyo:



Pues debo tenerlo en ignorados por algún motivo...


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues debo tenerlo en ignorados por algún motivo...



O al revés.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Otro mercenario extranjero engullido en la picadora de carne de Artemivsk.
Al parecer, un mercenario sueco, Nikola Mirovic (típico nombre sueco), se ha visto implicado en un accidente de tráfico mortal a la salida de Artemivsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## SatanClaus (13 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Os leo y me quedo ANONADADO... esto es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... ¿apretar a FONDO???...
> 
> A ver... tú eres un tio normal, trabajador y tienes ciertos fondos, así que decides construirte una casa, pero no tienes suficiente para hacerla toda de golpe y no quieres tirar de deuda, no lo precisas mayormente y en lo que puedes tú además tienes conocimientos y vas haciendo cosillas en tus ratos generando con ello una plusvalía con tu trabajo, que en otro caso dedicarías a disfrutar del sol y la vida...
> 
> ...



¿Y acaso no ha sido esa la historia de Occidente tras 1971? 

Esa actitud describe el modo de vida al que no estamos dispuestos a renunciar, y haremos lo que sea necesario para ello. Lo dijo Bush padre en la Cumbre de Río de 1992: *"The American way of life is not up for negotiations. Period"*. Y esa frase explica mejor la geopolítica mundial que mil disertaciones de analistas y expertos en relaciones internacionales.

Y en ello estamos, porque ya ha quedado claro que no se puede seguir manteniendo ese nivel de vida a base de promesas y confianza, y que el mundo material y sus recursos, tan alegremente desdeñado, es el que al final marca las reglas.

Recursos hay muchos, muchísimos. Pero no para seguir manteniendo por mucho más tiempo un sistema basado en el crédito y el despilfarro como el occidental actual. Ante ese problema, podemos hacer básicamente tres cosas:

- *Negarlo*. "Es mentira, hay recursos infinitos, el ingenio humano es inagotable, el nivel de vida nunca baja...". Aún quedan reductos de pobres diablos aferrados a la política del avestruz, en este foro hay muchos ejemplos. Como no pueden negar que cada año que pasa vivimos peor, tienen que buscar factores exógenos: la pandemia, Putin, un barco atascado en un canal, conspiraciones comunistas...

- *Decrecer*. Aunque ya es tarde para eso. Creo que, si nos hubiéramos puesto a ello hace una o dos décadas, no estaríamos viviendo la situación actual; o, al menos, la tendríamos mucho más controlada. Pero seamos realistas: los humanos no funcionamos así. Carecemos de la capacidad de autolimitarnos. ¿Para qué prevenir desastres, si es más satisfactorio culpar al vecino de haberlos causado?

- *Robar*. Si faltan recursos, se sacan de donde sea y como sea. ¿Hay que invadir países o instalar títeres? Pues se hacen los cálculos y, si sale a cuenta, vamos a por ello. Y en eso estamos. La política del eje anglófono se está volviendo ultra agresiva en los últimos años, y no para de agitar avisperos y provocar conflictos. Rusia, China, Oriente Medio, etc, han entrado en ese juego, porque tampoco es que sean mejores en el fondo, simplemente tienen menos medios. Ni Europa, que solo hemos demostrado ser los más tontos.

La medida de la gravedad de la situación para Occidente la da el hecho de ir abiertamente a por Rusia, a terminar la partida que quedó inconclusa en el s. XIX. Ahí nos esperan metales, tierras raras, gas, petróleo, grano, recursos hídricos, infraestructuras cutres pero funcionales... todo lo que nos hace falta para seguir con nuestra ficción por algo más de tiempo.

¿Que es una visión cortoplacista? Sí, porque, si todo nos sale bien, solo habremos comprado unos cuantos años. Pero así es como piensan nuestros dirigentes y la mayoría de sus votantes, instalados en un _carpe diem_ permanente. Casi nadie tiene una visión que vaya más allá de un mandato electoral. Ganemos algunos añitos, y seguro que en ese lapso ya saldrá algún científico o emprendedor con una solución milagrosa. Confiemos. Y, si sale mal, ya le echaremos la culpa a algún otro...

¿Y lo de Ucrania? Lo de Ucrania es una _side quest_ en este juego. Acabe como acabe, el problema de fondo va a continuar, porque *the American way of life is not up for negotiations. Period.*


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Dic 2022)

Ya dan por hecho la toma de Marinka.

Donetsk pro-Russian authorities say they will «soon» take control of the town of Marinka - News360
(medio afiliado a la OTAN)


----------



## Irene Adler (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Creo que está interpretando en base a una premisa falsa ¿fueron engañados los rusos? esa es la pregunta. A mi entender no, en absoluto, otra cosa es que escenificaran tal actitud. Ellos también necesitaban tiempo para enfrentar lo que se venía encima, de hecho hemos estado observando algunos síntomas de ello incluso habiendo ganado tal. Y luego a eso le sumamos el rédito internacional para ellos y la vergüenza y descrédito para los otros, que han quedado como mentirosos manipuladores de los que nadie se puede fiar. Y esto, como ya dije, no es solo algo que ya saben desde hace mucho los rusos, es que lo saben en todas partes a nivel gobierno. Pero luego están los ciudadanos de aquí y allá que necesitan estas pruebas para poder concienciarse de ese secreto a gritos en la atmósfera de la alta política. De esta forma los diferentes gobiernos pueden implementar reacciones adecuadas derrumbando la propaganda pro-anglosajona. Antes resultaba inviable.



Nunca he pensado que los rusos no supieran que les engañaban, no soy tan ingenua… pero ahora, con confirmación oficial y reconocimiento explícito tienen un motivo lícito para actuar de otra manera si lo consideran apropiado…

Esa “legitimidad “ es lo que les ha dado Merkel de manera intencionada, además de lo que comentas del descrédito.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Los sistemas de defensa antiaérea Tor-M2 mantienen el cielo bloqueado en una zona especial de operaciones militares

Los militares de la defensa antiaérea están de servicio las veinticuatro horas del día y llevan a cabo las tareas de combate más difíciles para mantener el espacio aéreo a salvo de ataques aéreos y con misiles en la zona de operaciones militares especiales. El sistema SAM Tor-M2 es capaz de atacar prácticamente todas las aeronaves en su rango de altitud.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Dic 2022)

Financial Times 

Informe militar: la escalada de la guerra aérea agota las reservas de armas de Ucrania


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> O al revés.



Efectivamente el me tiene en ignorados, en ese caso el se lo pierde.
Yo aunque los tenga en ignorados tengo puesto que me lean mis mensajes, no quiero leer los suyos quiero que lean los míos, jajaja


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Dic 2022)

Comparativa de misiles hipersónicos Rusos vs USA

USA - (sin nombre oficial) aire- tierra 5 mach - Test

Rusia Kinzhal, aire-tierra 10-12 mach - Probado en ataques
Rusia Zircón, tierra/mar - tierra, primera pruebas en 2017, se espera su introducción en submarinos en el 2025 - 9 match
Rusia Avangard, tierra-tierra - Alcance como un ICBM, match 27 presentado en 2017









El temible trío de misiles hipersónicos con los que Putin puede ejecutar su "ataque relámpago"


Daga, Zircón y Vanguardia son las municiones hipersónicas con las que Rusia podrá atacar Ucrania sin que los escudos puedan hacer nada.




www.elespanol.com




US conducts first successful test with air-launched hypersonic missile - News360


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## coscorron (13 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Que dicen los de Greenpeace que te calientes con pasteles ...


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (13 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> rusia debe ser una nacion de esclavos cagaos sin alma, sino no se entiende que un putin mamapollas como tu, de los que debe haber algunos por el imperio del khan, que van sacando pecho de que 2 millones de rusos pueden terminar muertos o mutilados por un trozo tierra con escombros en ucrania, no le hayan partido la cara a estas alturas.



Es tal la desconexión con la realidad, imbuida dentro de ese nacionalismo que la vida les importa una mierda, ni la suya propia ni la de otros


----------



## Yomateix (13 Dic 2022)

Y todo va a ser a costa de los Europeos....que no podrán poner la calefacción, ni comprar productos frescos...pero están pagando la cuenta de un país donde no solo no se nos ha perdido nada, si no que Zelenski no se pierde una en criticarnos a los Europeos. Luego a repetir el mantra de que es culpa de Putin...no, la culpa es de que tu quieras dejar de comprar energía barata porque EEUU te lo ordena y la que tienes se la regales a Ucrania, con lo que tus ciudadanos han de pagar por partida doble.

Ayer la noticia del gas que necesita que le enviemos....hoy energía....mañana millones y armas de nuevo (que ya exigió el día anterior). Vaya pozo sin fondo.

*Ucrania necesita al menos 800 millones de euros de ayuda de emergencia en energía*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, cifró este martes en al menos 800 millones de euros (843 millones de dólares) la ayuda de emergencia que necesita su país, blanco diario de ataques rusos, para enfrentar el inminente invierno boreal en materia de energía.

"Esto costará alrededor de 800 millones de euros", indicó Zelenski por videoconferencia, al inicio de una conferencia internacional de apoyo a *Ucrania* organizada en París, en referencia a transformadores, equipos para reparar la red eléctrica, *importación de electricidad de países europeos*, etc.


----------



## Yomateix (13 Dic 2022)

Otros se habrán quedado sin nada,tendrán que intentar reconstruir sus casas si les queda algo de dinero, seguramente habrán perdido a parte de su familia a la que obligaron a ir a la guerra, pero Zelenski se irá a a la playita a tomarse cervecitas. "Se muere" por ir al mar.....el problema es que otros están muriendo de verdad, quieran o no, los obligan a ir a combatir al frente mientras el y su familia están seguros y a salvo y no empuñarán un arma y cuando termine todo no podrán permitirse precisamente irse de vacaciones.

No estará ahora tomando cervezas, caviar o lo que quiera.....lo dice como si estuviese pasando las mismas estrecheces que el resto. Si los políticos y sus familias fuesen los primeros en ir al frente en lugar de ordenar a otros que lo hagan, que diferente sería todo.

*Zelenski: "Cuando acabe la guerra sólo quiero ver el mar y tomar unas cervezas"*

Cuando Letterman le pregunta por su futuro y el futuro de *Ucrania*, el mandatario dice que previsiblemente "seguiré ocupando la presidencia, aunque de verdad, no pensamos en lo que vendrá después, no estoy preparado todavía", asevera.

"Pero me encantaría ir al mar, sinceramente, me muero por ver el mar y tomarme una cervezas", le confiesa al periodista.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Dic 2022)

De hecho, Ucrania ha agotado sus existencias de misiles antiaéreos para los complejos Buk, y es imposible comprar u obtener nuevos.
/Tiempos financieros/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## dabuti (13 Dic 2022)

UCRANIA INCAPAZ DE CONTRAATACAR, HOSPITALES LLENOS DE HERIDOS UCROS Y RUSIA CONTROLA AHORA IMPORTANTE RUTA


----------



## arriondas (13 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> rusia debe ser una nacion de esclavos cagaos sin alma, sino no se entiende que un putin mamapollas como tu, de los que debe haber algunos por el imperio del khan, que van sacando pecho de que 2 millones de rusos pueden terminar muertos o mutilados por un trozo tierra con escombros en ucrania, no le hayan partido la cara a estas alturas.



Esas estúpidas ideas preconcebidas se esfumaron en el 2020, cuando se pudo comprobar quien era más libre, o al menos quien quería serlo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Dic 2022)

Más de 400 nacionalistas ucranianos y personas que cometieron crímenes de guerra fueron detenidos en puestos de control cuando intentaban cruzar la frontera estatal rusa, dijo el director del FSB, Bortnikov.

A su vez, el Comité Nacional Antiterrorista anunció la prevención de 64 atentados terroristas en Rusia desde principios de este año.

@epoddubny


----------



## arriqui (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Un disgusto para putinianos y prorusos, parece ser que esta voluntaria, no esta muerta, y me alegro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

desconexión causada por el dominio mediatico de putin en rusia, la urss no pudo tolerar la guerra de afganistan, hoy gracias al lavado de cerebro del enano pederasta millones de viejos y putas están deseando que otros cientos de miles de hombres jovenes sean enviados a una picadora de carne para eliminar una nación considerada hermana. Chaperos desdentados como @sarnososer estan dispuestos a producir toda una generacion de mutilados para que un trozo de tierra en ucrania sea administrada por el boyardato de yates, putas y carreteras de barro.

El putinismo será como el hitlerianismo, el fin de un imperio, una enfermedad terminal no curada a tiempo, veremos lo que queda de rusia, alemania se olvido de prusia, alsacia-lorena, sudetes... para siempre y fue desnazificada.



alfonbass dijo:


> Es tal la desconexión con la realidad, imbuida dentro de ese nacionalismo que la vida les importa una mierda, ni la suya propia ni la de otros


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (13 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> rusia debe ser una nacion de esclavos cagaos sin alma, sino no se entiende que un putin mamapollas como tu, de los que debe haber algunos por el imperio del khan, que van sacando pecho de que 2 millones de rusos pueden terminar muertos o mutilados por un trozo tierra con escombros en ucrania, no le hayan partido la cara a estas alturas.




¿Y este perdedor con el culo derroido, quién es?


----------



## alfonbass (13 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Esas estúpidas ideas preconcebidas se esfumaron en el 2020, cuando se pudo comprobar quien era más libre, o al menos quien quería serlo.



Pues yo me muevo por toda Europa, digo lo que quiero, me meto en un foro donde se pone a parir a mi supuesto “bando” y no veo que me muera de frío…kapasao?


----------



## Yomateix (13 Dic 2022)

*Sabotean el puente de acceso a Melitópol, ciudad de Zaporiyia ocupada por los rusos*

El alcalde de Melitópol fiel a *Ucrania*, Ivan Fedorov, anunció anoche la destrucción del puente en su canal de Telegram, en el que especificó que se trata de "uno de los objetos estratégicamente importantes después dañado puente de Crimea". "Fue a través de él que los ocupantes transportaron equipo militar desde la dirección este", explicó.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Macron abandera la ayuda energética a Ucrania: "Ayudaremos a la población a resistir este invierno"*
El presidente francés,* Emmanuel Macron,* ha anunciado este martes medidas de apoyo para ayudar a Ucrania a luchar contra *"el terror energético" de Rusia*, que está bombardeando las infraestructuras del país para dejar a la población sin luz, agua e internet. Unos ataques "que golpean a la población y que *es un crimen de guerra".*









Macron abandera la ayuda energética a Ucrania: "Ayudaremos a la población a resistir este invierno"


El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, ha anunciado este martes medidas de apoyo para ayudar a Ucrania a luchar contra "el terror energético" de Rusia, que está...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Honkler (13 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Otros se habrán quedado sin nada,tendrán que intentar reconstruir sus casas si les queda algo de dinero, seguramente habrán perdido a parte de su familia a la que obligaron a ir a la guerra, pero Zelenski se irá a a la playita a tomarse cervecitas. "Se muere" por ir al mar.....el problema es que otros están muriendo de verdad, quieran o no, los obligan a ir a combatir al frente mientras el y su familia están seguros y a salvo y no empuñarán un arma y cuando termine todo no podrán permitirse precisamente irse de vacaciones.
> 
> No estará ahora tomando cervezas, caviar o lo que quiera.....lo dice como si estuviese pasando las mismas estrecheces que el resto. Si los políticos y sus familias fuesen los primeros en ir al frente en lugar de ordenar a otros que lo hagan, que diferente sería todo.
> 
> ...



Zelenski es hombre muerto y todavía no lo sabe (o si). Si no se lo cepillan los americanos, lo finiquitan los del FSB. Y apostaría sin pestañear por nuestros amigos de la CIA.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

la diferencia es que sabes que los de usa son hipersonicos de verdad. De los de rusia aparte de los powerpoint y los dimes y diretes de RT solo sabemos que dicen tener oro pero tienen chatarra incapaces de derribar misiles de himars o drones steampunk de los años 70



Alvin Red dijo:


> Comparativa de misiles hipersónicos Rusos vs USA
> 
> USA - (sin nombre oficial) aire- tierra 5 mach - Test
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Las fuerzas ucranianas luchan en la nieve contra las rusas en Donnetsk.


----------



## utopic (13 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev, dijo hoy que su país está incrementando la fabricación de los tipos de armas más potentes, incluidas aquellas basadas en “nuevos principios”, para contrarrestar a los países que apoyan el régimen de Kiev.
> 
> “Nuestro enemigo no sólo está atrincherado en la provincia de Kiev, sino que también se encuentra en Europa, Norteamérica, Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y una serie de lugares que han jurado lealtad a los nazis modernos”, dijo Medvedev en su cuenta de Telegram, citado por la cadena RT.*
> 
> ...





saturnin1 dijo:


> *El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitri Medvédev, dijo hoy que su país está incrementando la fabricación de los tipos de armas más potentes, incluidas aquellas basadas en “nuevos principios”, para contrarrestar a los países que apoyan el régimen de Kiev.
> 
> “Nuestro enemigo no sólo está atrincherado en la provincia de Kiev, sino que también se encuentra en Europa, Norteamérica, Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda y una serie de lugares que han jurado lealtad a los nazis modernos”, dijo Medvedev en su cuenta de Telegram, citado por la cadena RT.*
> 
> ...



Que asco de putinejos elogian y defienden a uno de los principales culpables de esta vil guerra de agresión y además dicho personaje criminal de guerra por mas señas


----------



## utopic (13 Dic 2022)

Saturnin 1 deja de manchar la imagen de John Lennon esta persona si viviera condenaria sin paliativos está vil guerra de agresion


----------



## arriondas (13 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues yo me muevo por toda Europa, digo lo que quiero, me meto en un foro donde se pone a parir a mi supuesto “bando” y no veo que me muera de frío…kapasao?



Otra vez con el "manzanas traigo", para variar.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Incendio en la base militar rusa en Klintsy, oblast de Bryansk, Rusia.

Klintsy es uno de los centros logísticos clave del ejército ruso ubicado a unos 80 km de la frontera ruso-ucraniana.


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Eres sucialista?



Marxista leninista y a mucha honra.


----------



## NEKRO (13 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Totalmente metira,rata.Eso fue hace 15 años cuando nadie queria entrar al ejercito y entraron muchos panchitos.
> 
> Los inmigrantes en el ejercito español ahora es muy residual.
> 
> ...



Es decir no tienes ni puta idea pero vienes a dar lecciones. Ya no figuran como extranjeros porque los han nacionalizado y así se falsean las estadísticas


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Rusia convierte en símbolo al ‘mercader de la muerte’ y le mete en política.*

Cuatro días después de abandonar la penitenciaría de Marion (Illinois), Víktor But dio ayer el primer paso para dedicarse a la política en su país. Le hizo un hueco el Partido Liberal-Demócrata de Rusia (LDPR), formación ultranacionalista afín al Kremlin.

Su nuevo militante no es una baza para futuras elecciones, a las que de momento no tiene previsto presentarse, pero sí un símbolo de patriotismo y lealtad al poder. 



Que bien se entienden entre ellos los asesinos


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

utopic dijo:


> Saturnin 1 deja de manchar la imagen de John Lennon esta persona si viviera condenaria sin paliativos está vil guerra de agresion



Que pringao, Lennon ayudaba financieramente al exilio irlandes en USA (IRA), por eso lo mató la CIA mediante un candidato manchú.


----------



## arriqui (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Boomerang aliado

El gobierno chino ha prohibido el suministro de procesadores Loongson basados en su propia arquitectura LoongArch a Rusia.

Hay mas miedo a las sanciones que a las pataletas rusas.


----------



## arriqui (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriqui (13 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Sabotean el puente de acceso a Melitópol, ciudad de Zaporiyia ocupada por los rusos*
> 
> El alcalde de Melitópol fiel a *Ucrania*, Ivan Fedorov, anunció anoche la destrucción del puente en su canal de Telegram, en el que especificó que se trata de "uno de los objetos estratégicamente importantes después dañado puente de Crimea". "Fue a través de él que los ocupantes transportaron equipo militar desde la dirección este", explicó.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Dic 2022)

US succeeds in hypersonic missile test launch, technology China has long mastered - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Después de una serie de fallas, la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU. anunció el lunes que finalmente tuvo éxito en el lanzamiento de prueba de su misil hipersónico lanzado desde el aire.

Con China y Rusia a la cabeza en el desarrollo de armas hipersónicas, EE. UU. se apresura a construir sus propias armas, con la prisa que se siente en varios fracasos anteriores, dijo el martes al Global Times un experto militar chino que solicitó el anonimato.

En comparación con sus homólogos chinos y rusos, así como con los misiles hipersónicos que respiran aire, el AGM-183A no debe considerarse muy avanzado

Bueno, no será muy avanzado como dicen los chinos pero supongo que abre el camino a la carrera en este tipo de armamento que hasta ahora se les resistía.


----------



## utopic (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Marxista leninista y a mucha honra.
> [/QUOTE Será a mucha deshonra además defiendes a un genocida el tal Putin que encima es capitalista


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Material mandado por los alemanes según Oryx

*Entregado*

- Sistemas de misiles tierra-aire (SAM) (1 sistema)
- Cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados (30)
- Lanzacohetes Múltiples (5)
- Artillería autopropulsada (14)
- Tanques (Número desconocido)
- Vehículos de combate de infantería (70)
- Transportes blindados de personal (54 )
- Vehículos protegidos contra emboscadas resistentes a las minas (MRAP) (50)
- Sistemas portátiles de defensa aérea (3200)
- Armas Antitanque (23.800)
- Sistemas Anti-Dron y Jammers (59)
- Radares (9)
- Vehículos aéreos no tripulados de vigilancia (18+)
- Barcos (no tripulados) (10)
- Vehículos y equipos de ingeniería (43)
- Vehículos (501)
- Armas pequeñas (130)
- Ropa Militar
- Equipó variado

- Munición
· Misiles adicionales para el sistema IRIS-T SLM SAM* [noviembre de 2022]
· Municiones para el M270 ''MARS'' MLRS de 227 mm [julio y octubre de 2022]
· 53.000 cartuchos de munición de 35 mm para Gepard SPAAG [entregados a partir de junio de 2022]
· 30.000 rondas de munición de práctica de 35 mm para Gepard SPAAG [agosto de 2022]
· 13.500 rondas de artillería de 155 mm para PzH 2000 SPG [Entregado a partir de junio de 2022 en adelante] (Incluyendo al menos 1000 rondas de bengala y 2000 de humo)
· Rondas de artillería guiada SMArt 155 para PzH 2000 SPG [Entregado a partir de junio de 2022 en adelante]
· 30.000 rondas de munición de 40 mm para lanzagranadas automáticos [septiembre de 2022]
· 3 millones de cartuchos de munición de 5,56 × 45 mm [2022]
· 5 millones de cartuchos de munición de 7,62 × 51 mm [2022]
· 14,1 millones de rondas de municiones para armas pequeñas [2022]
· 100.000 Granadas de mano DM51/DM51A2 [2022]
· 3000 DM72A1 (PzF 3-IT) Para Panzerfaust 3 [2022]
· 50 rondas de Bunkerfaust DM32 para Panzerfaust 3 [2022]
· Municiones (artillería) [marzo y abril de 2022]
· 5300 cargas explosivas [2022]
· Cordón Detonador 100.000 Metros [2022] (Entregado junto con 450.000 detonadores)

*Para ser entregado*

- Sistemas de misiles tierra-aire (SAM) (3 sistemas)
- Cañones antiaéreos autopropulsados (7)
- Sistemas de cohetes guiados por láser (20)
- Artillería Autopropulsada (134)
- Armas antitanque (5000)
- Sistemas Anti-Dron (100)
- Radares, bloqueadores y sistemas de reconocimiento (25)
- Vehículos aéreos no tripulados de vigilancia (25)
- Vehículos y equipos de ingeniería (84)
- Vehículos (880)
- Equipó variado

- Munición
· Misiles adicionales para el sistema IRIS-T SLM SAM* [Se entregará]
· 255 rondas de artillería guiada por volcán para PzH 2000 SPG [a ser entregado]
· 7692 Rondas de artillería de 155 mm para PzH 2000 SPG [Para ser entregado]
· 216.000 rondas de municiones de 40 mm para lanzagranadas automáticos [septiembre de 2022] .


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

Los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos, los únicos genocidas son los nazis banderistas de Zopenski:
Encuentran grabaciones de violaciones a menores en los móviles de militares ucranianos


----------



## arriondas (13 Dic 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Es decir no tienes ni puta idea pero vienes a dar lecciones. Ya no figuran como extranjeros porque los han nacionalizado y así se falsean las estadísticas



Muchos latinoamericanos ya tienen la ciudadanía española, así que cuentan como españoles aunque en realidad no lo sean. Si se alistan, ya no entran en la categoría de extranjeros. Así de simple.


----------



## arriqui (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania rechaza "lecciones de moral" de Occidente y las críticas a los ataques en territorio ruso.*

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Dimitro Kuleba, ha rechazado las "lecciones de moral" de Occidente sobre cómo deben gestionar esta guerra y ha cuestionado a quienes critican que puedan lanzar ataques sobre territorio ruso.

"No hay necesidad de darle una lección moral a Ucrania", ha dicho Kuleba en una entrevista para la cadena alemana ARD TV, en la que si bien no ha confirmado que estén detrás de los últimos ataques con drones sobre instalaciones en territorio ruso, sí ha criticado a quienes cuestionan que deban apuntar hacia esos objetivos.

"Como ministro de Asuntos Exteriores no puedo comentar lo que está pasando en territorio ruso", ha dicho Kuleba, si bien ha señalado que los aeródromos atacados albergan cazas de combate que no solo disparan misiles contra las infraestructuras energética de Ucrania, sino que también matan a sus ciudadanos.

Por ello ha expresado que no comprende cómo sus socios occidentales, sobre todo Estados Unidos, les alertan de que están "jugando con fuego" en un momento, ha recordado en el que Rusia y su presidente, Vladimir Putin, han llegado a Ucrania para "destruirles" como Estado y como nación.

"Si un asesino entrara en su apartamento e intentara matarle, pero luego uno de sus vecinos le dice que 'no juegues con fuego, no les provoques', entonces probablemente dirías que tu vecino ha perdido el juicio", ha dicho.

No obstante, y a pesar de estas críticas, Kuleba ha expresado que Ucrania está muy agradecida a sus socios por continuar apoyándoles en esta guerra, aunque ha pedido que los esfuerzos no de caigan, sobre todo en lo que tiene que ver con la entrega de armamento.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...212130932.html


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Dic 2022)

*Confucio, Franco y Xi Jinping *

Franco era un sabio y aplicaba las pautas ancestrales de un buen gobierno . Era un patriota, un humanista , un pragmático .

Como lo es Xi Jinping . Sin duda el mejor gobernante de la historia de la humanidad para los suyos, como tiene que ser. 
Por el contrario Mao Zedong era un sicario de los enemigos de China, que lo habían puesto ahí para impedir su progreso que de eso se trata el comunismo. Xi Jinping mantiene el nombre para su conveniencia pero es obvio que China es el país más capitalista del mundo. Su progreso ha sido gracias al comercio y a la industria privada. 

*Sánchez está haciendo muy bien su trabajo,* pues lo han contratado como un bróker para demoler España.
Es bueno para los enemigos de España, diría que excepcional, y absolutamente pésimo para los intereses de este país porque trabaja para intereses extranjeros. 


En 1949, el Partido Comunista ganó la guerra civil contra el Kuomintang y fundó la República Popular de China. El nuevo gobierno renegó abiertamente del legado confuciano. Mao Zedong, máximo líder del Partido Comunista y de la República Popular de China, rechazó los postulados del confucianismo por considerar que habían sido desarrollados por las clases dominantes del periodo imperial para mantener dominadas a las clases oprimidas. En la visión de Mao, Confucio era parte de ese pasado feudal que debía erradicarse de China en aras de construir el socialismo. En contra de las relaciones verticales de autoridad confuciana, Mao oponía la crítica constante a todo lo establecido. En el periodo más álgido de la Revolución Cultural, las brigadas de estudiantes que se movilizaron por todo el país incluso atacaron la tumba de Confucio, quien se convirtió en blanco favorito de las fervientes juventudes revolucionarias.


En la actualidad, las condiciones de China han alentado el espíritu nacionalista del pueblo chino y el gobierno de Xi Jinping ha elevado la figura de Confucio a un nivel inédito desde 1912. En su carácter de potencia económica y política mundial, y acosado por el imperialismo estadounidense, el gobierno chino impulsa un orgullo nacional que no solo se basa en sus éxitos socioeconómicos de las últimas décadas, sino también en su milenaria historia dinástica y en los grandes pensadores que China le ha dado al mundo. No es casualidad que los institutos que el Estado chino tiene distribuidos en todo el mundo para fomentar la enseñanza del mandarín lleven precisamente el nombre de Confucio.



CUANDO el duque de She preguntó a Confucio cuál era el significado del buen Gobierno, el maestro respondió: «Los que están próximos se sienten felices, y los que están distantes, atraídos.» Está escrito en el párrafo catorce, Libro XII, de ´Analectas´. 

"_Lo que no desees que te hagan, no lo infrinjas a los demás. De este modo, ningún resentimiento se dirigirá contra ti, ya estés al servicio del Estado o de una gran familia"_










Dentro de la mente de Xi Jinping (1)


El periodista francés François Bougon ha escrito un libro muy revelador que se llama “Dentro de la cabeza de Xi Jinping”. En el trata de rastrear las influencias sobre el pensamiento de Xi Jinping y lo que éste quiere para China. China es un Estado-civilización de más de cuatro mil años de...




abcblogs.abc.es













EL BUEN GOBIERNO SEGÚN CONFUCIO


En las últimas décadas China se ha convertido en toda una superpotencia. En este breve buscamos poder despejar alguna de las incógnitas a través de la figura de uno de los pensadores chinos más influyentes en su milenaria cultura.




thepoliticalroom.com


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Dic 2022)

utopic dijo:


> Saturnin 1 deja de manchar la imagen de John Lennon esta persona si viviera condenaria sin paliativos está vil guerra de agresion











Las absurdas investigaciones del FBI que consideraban a John Lennon "un peligro" para EEUU


El servicio secreto de Estados Unidos consideraba que John Lennon era peligroso para los intereses de la nación




www.rockfm.fm












John Lennon habría sido asesinado por un agente de la CIA


La investigación más acabada sobre la muerte del genio musical John Lennon sostiene que su asesino, Mark David Chapman, no era un fanático admirador suyo, sino un agente de la CIA reclutado a través de la Asociación Cristiana de Jóvenes. Mark David Chapman pasará a la historia como el asesino...




diario-octubre.com












♫ JOHN LENNON Y SU LUCHA CONTRA EL FBI QUE LE ESPIABA | PyD


JOHN LENNON Y SU LUCHA CONTRA EL FBI QUE LE ESPIABA (PLASTICOS Y DECIBELIOS)




www.plasticosydecibelios.com












La cara oculta del rock: John Lennon, un peligro para los Estados Unidos


Primero le pidió un autógrafo, después le disparó. Con el asesinato de John Lennon, Mark David Chapman eliminó cualquier posibilidad de un reencuentro de los Beatles. ¿Fue Champan un fanático desalmado o una herramienta de un entramado mucho más grande como la CIA? Por Héctor Sánchez




www.efeeme.com





*Zelensky & cia sentaros a negociar pero de verdad no para rearmaros y sacar provecho.
*


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*La próxima ofensiva a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania será en dirección a Zaporozhye,* - Forbes

Este ataque largamente esperado liberaría gran parte del sur de Ucrania y permitiría a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania acercarse al estrecho que conecta el continente con Crimea.

No es de extrañar que Ucrania esté atacando activamente a Melitopol.


----------



## utopic (13 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia convierte en símbolo al ‘mercader de la muerte’ y le mete en política.*
> 
> Cuatro días después de abandonar la penitenciaría de Marion (Illinois), Víktor But dio ayer el primer paso para dedicarse a la política en su país. Le hizo un hueco el Partido Liberal-Demócrata de Rusia (LDPR), formación ultranacionalista afín al Kremlin.
> 
> ...



Claro en un país patrocinado del terrorismo que vamos a esperar?


ZHU DE dijo:


> Los enemigos de mis enemigos son mis amigos, los únicos genocidas son los nazis banderistas de Zopenski:
> Encuentran grabaciones de violaciones a menores en los móviles de militares ucranianos



Nazis los agredidos?  y justificas y ensalzar a los que son son nazis lo agresores...tú eres un nazi también


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Para agosto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podrán liberar Crimea de los invasores rusos,* - predice el ex comandante de las tropas estadounidenses en Europa, el general retirado Ben Hodges

Además, según él, los soldados ucranianos hasta febrero atacarán regularmente la sede de la Federación Rusa y las líneas de comunicación, y esto creará condiciones favorables para la desocupación de Crimea.**


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



... y mientras muy cerca, en Morón de la Frontera:


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Para agosto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania podrán liberar Crimea de los invasores rusos,* - predice el ex comandante de las tropas estadounidenses en Europa, el general retirado Ben Hodges
> 
> Además, según él, los soldados ucranianos hasta febrero atacarán regularmente la sede de la Federación Rusa y las líneas de comunicación, y esto creará condiciones favorables para la desocupación de Crimea.**



Del año 3456


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

utopic dijo:


> Claro en un país patrocinado del terrorismo que vamos a esperar?
> 
> Nazis los agredidos?  y justificas y ensalzar a los que son son nazis lo agresores...*tú eres un nazi también*



Ademas de una puta rata china.


----------



## vil. (13 Dic 2022)

SatanClaus dijo:


> ¿Y acaso no ha sido esa la historia de Occidente tras 1971?
> 
> Esa actitud describe el modo de vida al que no estamos dispuestos a renunciar, y haremos lo que sea necesario para ello. Lo dijo Bush padre en la Cumbre de Río de 1992: *"The American way of life is not up for negotiations. Period"*. Y esa frase explica mejor la geopolítica mundial que mil disertaciones de analistas y expertos en relaciones internacionales.
> 
> ...



Mira puedo estar de acuerdo en algunas o muchas cosas de las que dices, pero... y ese pero lo es todo... NO.

Se suele creer que la cuestión es plantear una solución y llevarla a puerto, pero... QUÉ ES LA SOLUCIÓN... 

Nunca hay malas respuestas, sólo malas preguntas...

Todo es una degeneración perpetua; se llega a dónde se llega porque se ha estado donde se ha estado y se tomaron los caminos que se tomaron... hostia SNB en acción... no, no es que yo sea un fan suyo, pero es la verdad.

Estamos aquí por culpa de Greenspan... pero Greenspan fue una solución para conseguir que el "the american way of life" volviese a funcionar; qué teníamos enfrente, pues la URSS y de no haber funcionado habríamos tenido un tiempo de comunismo o no, pero era lo esperable, QUE HUBIESE SUPUESTO, pues quíen lo sabe...

Antes de Greenspan y de Japón-Alemania como triunfadores del Dolar-petroleo no existía China y no existían consumos desorbitados en poblaciónes de miles de millones de almas que daban gracias por comer, HOY esas poblaciones viven como ni soñarón jamás... eso no es "American Way of Life"; es en realidad "comunismo a la china", en fin, podríamos denominarlo igualmente el Sur contra el Norte americano repetido y PROVOCADO por el mismo NORTE-americano... al final los inmensos fondos de inversión del Tio Sam precisaban RENTABILIDAD y surgió China y ello supuso la derrota de Japón mayormente y en término final la FINANCIARIZACIÓN de Alemania y fruto de ello NUESTRA MEGABURBUJA y la de muchos otros lados, con lo cual se vivió lo que se vivió y no se fue infeliz mientras se vivía...y qué ha surgido, pues China y Rusia que hace más de una década ya dieron una solución a su modo, LOS DERECHOS DE GIRO, pero... eso era volver al 73, era adios a los fondos privados de pensiones, era, era la quiebra de eso que se ha dado en llamar OCCIDENTE y era volver otra vez al 73, pero ya mucho peor y con China de por medio... 

Nabuco, hubiese sido la solución, una forma de hacer un DUMPING a Rusia para volver a HUNDIRLA como se hundió a la URSS, pero no salió y lo que surgió fue el Turk-stream y la derrota en Siria... y el colmo de todo eso: TRUMP...

Tras cuatro años, tarde y mal, se inventaron al "abuelito gaga" que no le importará tirar una bomba y ESPERAN que más de 10 años después la solución no sean los DERECHOS DE GIRO y sea volver al DOLAR, PERO CON GAS...

La historia suele ser repeticiones, más o menos... con el petroleo pasó lo mismo...

Se están repartiendo las cartas nuevamente y...

En realidad al ciudadano medio le importa poco vivir en China o en EE.UU.; no le han consultado, se nace dónde se nace, pero en el fondo todos queremos lo mismo VIVIR BIEN... pan y circo dirían alguien, pero hoy pan y circo significa pasta, pasta, pasta Y CONSUMO...

Quizás haya recursos o quizás no... IMPORTA???... pues depende, pero al ciudadano lo que le importa es HOY... y a los que dirigen, ver quíen dirige qué y quíen se lleva cuanto...

Lo chungo es que hay muchas interacciones, hay diversos y muy complicados y diversos intereses, con lo cual NO HAY CONTROL...

Un apostillamiento a todo esto: 

LA PIRAMIDE POBLACIONAL de eso que se ha denominado "occidente" es simplemente MIERDA... no hay REEMPLAZO para quienes dejan ya el trabajo por viejos, por cada 10 probablemente no hay más de 6 que entran al mercado... para los curritos sin cualificación puedes inventarte INMIGRACIÓN, PERO y para los cualificados... y una MAS, fondos privados de pensiones O COMO cuando uno saca más de lo que mete sucede... PONZI... y los salarios son más mierda todavía, con lo cual a muchos chavales y chavalas CUALIFICARSE tampoco les sale a cuenta, ganan más o menos lo mismo de una cosa que de otra... ¿el consumo?, pues hoy con una pantalla y una cerveza, junto a alguna escapada a... ya hoy por hoy CONSUME MAS UN VIEJO QUE UN JOVEN, en OCCIDENTE claro...

En China y la India las cosas son bastante diferentes... su pirámide es justo lo contrario, pero... ellos QUIEREN que el PASTEL se reparta en una posición que aclare las cosas y eso a quíen HOY gestiona más o menos el mundo, mal y hasta cierto punto NO LE CONVIENE...

Rusia es el fiel de la balanza... ni quiere venderse a los chinos, ni acepta componendas con "occidente" y... pues hoy apuntala a China porque es lo que corresponde y hunde a "occidente" pero... qué eligió el Tio Sam cuando Japón se los comía???

Bien??????... mal????... se toman caminos... y los imperios caen, siempre han caído... el imperio británico desapareció, como no y antes lo hicieron tantos otros.. el Tio Sam hoy está en ese punto dónde es matar o morir...

Se toman caminos...


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

utopic dijo:


> Claro en un país patrocinado del terrorismo que vamos a esperar?
> 
> España apoya la entrega de armas de defensa a los rebeldes sirios
> 
> Nazis los agredidos?  y justificas y ensalzar a los que son son nazis lo agresores...tú eres un nazi también



Los únicos agresores son los que dieron un golpe de estado en el Maidan en 2014 y se dedicaron a asesinar a todo rusohablante o comunista que pillaron:


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Rusia bombardea Ucrania con viejos misiles ucranianos Kh-55, que recibió después de la firma del Memorando de Budapest* - GUR MO

Una vez más: el país que garantizó la seguridad de Ucrania y a cambio se quedó con las armas nucleares/misiles/aviones ahora está usando esas mismas armas contra nosotros. Lecciones de cinismo de Rusia.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (13 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania rechaza "lecciones de moral" de Occidente y las críticas a los ataques en territorio ruso.*
> 
> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Ucrania, Dimitro Kuleba, ha rechazado las "lecciones de moral" de Occidente sobre cómo deben gestionar esta guerra y ha cuestionado a quienes critican que puedan lanzar ataques sobre territorio ruso.
> 
> ...



A mi mientras algunos crean que hay un dios todopoderoso y la aiga una guerra, me dice mi instinto que algo va muy mal en este mundo que mas menos es de todos.


----------



## utopic (13 Dic 2022)

El infame agresor el gobierno ruso ataca las infratructuras para dejar a la poblacion civil sin electricidad y calefacción en el invierno..
otro crimen más de guerra hijos de puta


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Irán planea enviar misiles a Rusia a pesar de la presión occidental.* - The Kyiv Independent

Irán planea proporcionar misiles a Rusia, pero quiere limitar su alcance debido a una posible reacción internacional, informó Axios, citando a cuatro altos funcionarios israelíes.

Rusia ha estado utilizando drones kamikaze fabricados en Irán para atacar Ucrania desde septiembre, lanzando ataques contra civiles y destruyendo instalaciones de energía en todo el país.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

utopic dijo:


> El infame agresor el gobierno ruso ataca las infratructuras para dejar a la poblacion civil sin electricidad y calefacción en el invierno..
> otro crimen más de guerra hijos de puta



Los ataques de este eran sanos:
Poroshenko cumple su palabra: los niños de Donbass no van al colegio


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*España envía a Ucrania un nuevo cargamento de equipos eléctricos para paliar los cortes de luz.*
El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación, en asociación con Red Eléctrica, filial de Redeia, anunció este martes la donación de un cargamento de equipamiento eléctrico de alta tensión al operador ucraniano Ukrenergo para paliar la grave situación energética en el país tras los ataques rusos al sistema de generación y distribución de electricidad.

Según informó el departamento que lidera José Manuel Albares, el anuncio de esta donación se realiza en el marco de la Conferencia de Solidaridad con el pueblo de *Ucrania*, que se está celebrando en París. La decisión española responde a las consecuencias de la guerra en este país, donde se estima que el 70% de las y los ciudadanos ucranianos se encuentra actualmente por debajo del umbral de la pobreza y más de 10 millones de personas carecen de acceso a un suministro eléctrico regular y estable.

La donación de Exteriores se llevará a cabo a través de la Agencia Española de Cooperación Internacional para el Desarrollo (Aecid), que colaborará con el transporte del material donado por Red Eléctrica.


----------



## Honkler (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Reconquista de Jerson dicen …


----------



## Honkler (13 Dic 2022)

utopic dijo:


> El infame agresor el gobierno ruso ataca las infratructuras para dejar a la poblacion civil sin electricidad y calefacción en el invierno..
> otro crimen más de guerra hijos de puta



Al puro ignore, payaso.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

Unidades ucranianas se enzarzan en 'fuego amigo' entre sí cerca de Kremennaya, dice la LPR

*"Las unidades del ejército ucraniano se bombardearon mutuamente sus posiciones *
_*desde cañones de artillería y armas ligeras cerca de Kremennaya", dijo el martes 
Andrey Marochko, oficial de la milicia popular de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR).

"En la zona del asentamiento de Kremennaya estalló un tiroteo con artillería y armas
ligeras entre posiciones ucranianas. Esto puede estar relacionado con la pérdida 
de mando y control, y las comunicaciones. O esto puede atribuirse a una disputa 
entre mercenarios y formaciones armadas ucranianas, lo que no ha sido algo raro 
en esa zona últimamente", dijo el oficial, refiriéndose a los datos de reconocimiento
de la república.

Anteriormente que la artillería ucraniana había bombardeado el grupo táctico*_
* de su compañía en la zona de Svatovo."*


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Reconquista de Jerson dicen …



DesCIAfrando la guerra.


----------



## Dado8 (13 Dic 2022)

arriqui dijo:


>



Ni un copo de nieve.

La 93 fue aplastada hace semanas en Bakhmut.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Iglesias alemanas aprueban el suministro de armas a Ucrania para autodefensa.*
La Iglesia católica y protestante de Alemania aprobaron hoy el suministro de armamento a *Ucrania* para la autodefensa, al tiempo que llamaron a tomar las medidas necesarias para que tras la guerra no acaben en manos no autorizadas.

El presidente católico de la Conferencia Conjunta de Iglesia y Desarrollo (GKKE), Karl Jüsten, declaró que, según este grupo de trabajo ecuménico, el suministro de armas por parte de estados miembros de la OTAN y la UE con participación alemana son "conformes a la legalidad y legítimos en el marco del derecho de la legítima defensa según el artículo 51 de la Carta de la ONU".


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

Las tropas ucranianas ignoran las órdenes de lanzar ataques en la zona de Artyomovsk -

_*"Las tropas ucranianas están ignorando las órdenes de lanzar ataques cerca de la ciudad de Artyomovsk 
(llamada Bajmut en Ucrania)...

Las tropas ucranianas estacionadas en la zona de Artyomovsk "están ignorando masivamente las órdenes
de sus oficiales al mando."

"En particular, los conductores de un grupo de blindados sacaron todo el combustible de sus vehículos 
para imposibilitar el lanzamiento de una ofensiva. Mientras tanto, un equipo de asalto conjunto formado
por mercenarios, miembros del servicio ucraniano y soldados movilizados no consiguió llegar a un punto 
de encuentro, se refugió en un bosque e informó al mando que sus vehículos se habían quedado atascados
en la carretera debido al mal tiempo", dijo Marochko, citando información de inteligencia.

Añadió que los altos mandos del ejército ucraniano achacaban sus fracasos y las enormes pérdidas de tropas
a las desfavorables condiciones meteorológicas.
*_
*Marochko dijo anteriormente que el ejército ucraniano estaba perdiendo un batallón de soldados muertos
y heridos en la zona de Artyomovsk cada día."*


----------



## llabiegu (13 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> y los imperios caen, siempre han caído... el imperio británico desapareció



En esto te equivocas, el imperio británico está más vigente que nunca. Se independizaron las colonias pero la Commonweatlh sigue funcionando, la economía offshore ahi esta, paraisos fiscales, Londres como hegemónico en el manejo del dinero, los 5 ojos etc...


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Yo por mi parte coincido en que el paso del tiempo perjudica a Rusia:



Coincido totalmente, el paso del tiempo perjudica mucho a Rusia y al resto del planeta, la 3GM sana y nucelar, no es descartable, los dirigentes rusos apuestan por esperar la desaparicion de la Nato o que los paises miembros de la Union Europea la abandonen, la capacidad de unos y otros es de todos bien conocida, las guerras se ganan con tres cosas; oro, oro y mas oro, como decia Bonaparte.

PD- Al menos, si Putin apuesta por una guerra de 100 años, tendria que ocupar la mitad de Ucrania hasta el rio Dnieper y fortificarse.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

Buena suerte con eso. Luego dirán que no es optimista...  :

"La cooperación económica puede reanudarse después de que Moscú pierda en Ucrania".
Olaf Scholz


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Hoy.....


----------



## Yomateix (13 Dic 2022)

Y como esas empresas privadas veremos que pagan y que no, quien sabe si nos tocará pagarlo también a los Españoles.

*Sercobe logra un contrato para suministrar 34 grupos electrógenos a Ucrania*

*La organización ha firmado un contrato de suministro de bienes de equipo por un año con un grupo industrial privado ucraniano* para atender las necesidades básicas de la población derivadas de los daños producidos por la guerra a las infraestructuras del país.

A lo largo de este mes, *Sercobe suministrará 34 grupos electrógenos de tecnología y fabricación españolas de diferentes potencias, comprendidas entre 25 kVA y 900 kVA*, correspondientes a los dos primeros pedidos en el que han participado cuatro empresas españolas. “Este contrato, que seguiremos ejecutando a lo largo del año 2023, es el punto de partida de nuestro compromiso para colaborar con las instituciones ucranianas en la reconstrucción de sus infraestructuras básicas”, recalcó *José Ignacio Mora, director general de Sercobe*.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Dic 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿La luces del barco son un "impacto"?
> 
> Pero qué cojones...
> 
> *Estamos rodeados de imbélices.*



No hables asi de tus padres, esta feo, sigue comiendo Doritos, que eso lo sabes hacer !!!.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*El Kremlin responde a Zelenski y descarta una retirada de tropas estas Navidades.*
El Kremlin descartó este martes la retirada de tropas rusas este año, con lo que respondió a una propuesta del presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, que llamó la víspera a *Rusia* a hacerlo para Navidades. "De eso no se puede ni hablar", dijo el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov, en su rueda de prensa diaria.

Zelenski dijo ayer que la Navidad y el Año Nuevo es tiempo de "paz y no de agresión". "Propongo que *Rusia* al menos intente demostrar que es capaz de rechazar la agresión", dijo en un mensaje telemático a los líderes del G7.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Dic 2022)

Rusia acaba de fijar la contramedida al precio máximo del petróleo ruso.

Se prohibirá la venta a cualquier país adherido a esta medida, y tampoco se suministrará a países que firmen contratos por escrito con ese tope de 60 dólares.

El decreto será firmado en las próximas horas.


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Dic 2022)

SUENAS LAS ALARMAS EN TODA UCRANIA ANTE EL POSIBLE LANZAMIENTO DE UN NUEVO ATAQUE RUSO


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> Las aguas ya se han explorado y las reservas son minúsculas.
> No creais en quimeras, ni en cuentos para niños, por favor..
> Pero es que, aunque hubiera reservas explotables, donde creeis que iria, a los españoles?



En la fachada oriental de las Canarias hay hidrocarburos, empresas canadienses y norteamericanas han perforado y los informes reales no se han publicado, nadie en su sano juicio invierte dinero en unas aguas en disputa, pero seguramente donde esta el premio gordo, es en las aguas mas atlanticas españolas.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Dic 2022)

Bakhmut a estas horas...


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Buena suerte con eso. Luego dirán que no es optimista...  :
> "La cooperación económica puede reanudarse después de que Moscú pierda en Ucrania".
> Olaf Scholz



Parece ser que Scholz no ha dicho exactamente eso que sugiere RT, y que lo que ha dicho es:

*una vez que Rusia termine la guerra, se le puede permitir participar nuevamente,
ya que es la masa terrestre más grande del continente europeo.*

Básicamente, con la intención de calmar a una población cada día mas cabreada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece ser que Scholz no ha dicho exactamente eso que sugiere RT, y que lo que ha dicho es:
> 
> *una vez que Rusia termine la guerra, se le puede permitir participar nuevamente,
> ya que es la masa terrestre más grande del continente europeo.*
> ...



Una vez que Rusia termine el conflicto en Ucrania, *se le debería dar la oportunidad de volver a hacer negocios con Alemania*, dijo el lunes el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz. Sin embargo, repitió que Moscú debe y *no debe ganar*.

Está como un cencerro, es como Hitler…


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece ser que Scholz no ha dicho exactamente eso que sugiere RT, y que lo que ha dicho es:
> 
> *una vez que Rusia termine la guerra, se le puede permitir participar nuevamente,
> ya que es la masa terrestre más grande del continente europeo.*
> ...




Al hilo de esta vaina, dicen que por Sajonia ya está nevando y la A4 bloqueada con camiones.
Que hace frío y Sajonia quema carbón para calentarse, pero el carbón es escaso.
Que Schwedt y Leuna proporcionan combustible, pero las importaciones de gas y oleoductos
ahora están restringidas, por lo que Alemania del Este podría quedarse sin gasolina/diésel 
y combustible para calefacción.

Concluyen que Scholz está tratando de aparentar que tiene un plan. Al igual que Macron, 
y que espera poder encontrar una salida más adelante. También, que los fans de su partido
están metiendo caña para negar el derecho de la AfD a poder presentarse a las elecciones,
lo que hará estallar el panorama político en el este de Alemania, donde los jóvenes votan
a la AfD para expresar su ira y los mayores a Linke por mejores pensiones.


Y que Scholz está al borde de un volcán que romperá Alemania...


----------



## Snowball (13 Dic 2022)

*EU Has Depleted Its Military Stockpiles In Supplying Ukraine: Borrell*


----------



## Snowball (13 Dic 2022)

Polonia calienta en la banda...

*Poland Aims To Create Largest Land Army In Europe: Report*

The Polish government also plans to increase its number of servicemen to 300,000 by 2035 from the current 170,000. At the same time, the country aims to increase military expenditures in 2023 to 3 percent of its GDP, surpassing all other EU countries, including France, which is planning to reach 2 percent.

Despite the increase in land forces, Poland still falls behind in the air and naval branches compared to France and Britain. However, Warsaw is modernizing these branches of the military as well by signing agreements to receive F-35 fighters and FA-50s, as well as three British frigates and two espionage ships made by the Swedish Saab company.









Poland aims to create largest land army in Europe: report


Poland aims to create the largest land army in Europe, according to a report from French newspaper Le Figaro, with the paper’s analysis pointing out the colossal weapons contracts signed by Warsaw, including tanks, self-propelled guns, and missile launchers. Poland is arming quickly and securing...



rmx.news


----------



## vil. (13 Dic 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> En esto te equivocas, el imperio británico está más vigente que nunca. Se independizaron las colonias pero la Commonweatlh sigue funcionando, la economía offshore ahi esta, paraisos fiscales, Londres como hegemónico en el manejo del dinero, los 5 ojos etc...



jajajaaaa... ya, pero el IMPERIO es quíen es... el que puede imponer e impone monedas es quíen es... el que tiene misiles y demás es quíen es... y quíen está a su sombra es quíen es... incluso la gran Australia, que es un continente tiene que avenirse al famoso AUKUS haciendo un desplante económico a Francia y a sí misma...

El imperio británico poco tuvo después de la IWW y gracias a Churchill dejó de ser tras la IIWW... tras Bretton-Woods surge el Tio Sam, antes EE.UU. ya era medio imperio, pero tras esa fue imperio el Tio Sam... que se vino a pique en el 73, pero... y el Tio Sam es un conglomerado de intereses financieros, SOBRE todo militares y luego también élites de EE.UU y en menor medida sus ciudadanos... pero como ha sido siempre en cualquier imperio... en el Tio Sam también moran quienes auparon a Trump y quienes no quieren mucho más con el Tio Sam, pues tienen claro que EE.UU. primero...

El mundos son intereses... pero hay quíen está en la cima y tiene acceso a la cabeza del mando y hay quíen tiene que tener intermediarios para acceder a la cabeza de la cima... el imperio británico tiene intermediarios e intermedia y se apoya o ayuda, según convenga en según qué...

Como dijo Trump: "si Alemania quiere OTAN, pues que la pague"... menos mal que salió Biden, sino el Tio Sam hubiese... pero... salió Biden y... 

El imperio británico ahí pincha mierda clavada en un pincho... intermedia eso sí... como Merkel... OTRA COSA ES LA OTAN...


----------



## El Veraz (13 Dic 2022)

Pero si Rusonazia va ganando la guerra, como es esto posible?


----------



## El Veraz (13 Dic 2022)

Y este es el resultado de malgastar misiles carisimos y escasos. Rusonazis haciendo cosas nazis, es imposible ser mas subnormal:


----------



## Snowball (13 Dic 2022)

*The war of attrition in Ukraine showed how important having large quantities of inexpensive equipment is,” Mauro added. “Today, in Europe with the Ukraine war, we are speaking of a war economy. Having advanced weaponry is not enough, you need to have plenty of it, fast,” concluded the analyst.*


----------



## vil. (13 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia acaba de fijar la contramedida al precio máximo del petróleo ruso.
> 
> Se prohibirá la venta a cualquier país adherido a esta medida, y tampoco se suministrará a países que firmen contratos por escrito con ese tope de 60 dólares.
> 
> El decreto será firmado en las próximas horas.



Es decir:

- Quienes firmen ese contrato quedan como rehenes de la OPEP+... O DICHO de otro modo ya pueden NEGOCIAR con los Golfos que acaban de recibir la visita de los chinos para adquirir con moneda china más producción...

Los firmantes de ese acuerdo se acaban de hacer a sí mismos un recorte de producción, justo cuando caída de demanda mediante se habían hundido los precios del petroleo o en ello estaban... con un par de cohones... eso sí, el precio no creo que suba con todo y con ello, que estamos en una situación en la practica de recesión TOTAL, con una caída de ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA que presagia un inevitable alza de precios constante y por tanto inflación, pero PROVOCADA por una deflación sumada a destrucción de demanda y a eliminación de economías de escala... TODO PROMOVIDO por nuestros mandatarios para... para... 

Hay quíen dice que quieren acabar en realidad con las poblaciones de occidente y... somos viejos, cobramos demasiado y no somos tantos como los chinos o indios que encima no tienen fondos de pensiones por cobrar... en fin... cada uno creerá lo que quiera creer, pero...

Todo esto empieza a oler muy mal.... y no por culpa de los rusos, que no son ellos quíenes se dedican a hundir nuestra economía, para eso nuestros mandatarios se bastan y sobran...


----------



## vil. (13 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la fachada oriental de las Canarias hay hidrocarburos, empresas canadienses y norteamericanas han perforado y los informes reales no se han publicado, nadie en su sano juicio invierte dinero en unas aguas en disputa, pero seguramente donde esta el premio gordo, es en las aguas mas atlanticas españolas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290738



Repsol en tiempos de la Burbuja, cada vez que tenía un pequeño resfriado descubría un yacimiento en Canarias... no sé yo...


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

John Helmer sobre el paralelismo y continuidad de ayer y hoy en la guerra contra Rusia:...
https://crystalcoasthomerealty-my.sharepoint.com/:v:/g/personal/ginger_cchomerealty_com/ET6uoGe0zaRPq16hLZCNA94BJ_gMEN_mXf8DPRcn19X0Ig


*"Esta guerra que Rusia está librando es una continuación de su defensa contra el objetivo bélico de Alemania, 
Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña desde 1939. Ese objetivo ha sido la destrucción de Rusia como potencia europea 
a la par de las demás, con cambio de régimen en el Kremlin y la liquidación de los recursos militares y económicos 
del país como métodos Los objetivos de la canciller Angela Merkel no son diferentes de los del canciller Hitler, 
pero ella no ha cometido los errores de Hitler de luchar contra los británicos y los USAnos al mismo tiempo, 
ni de lanzando su operación militar contra Rusia demasiado pronto. El odio racial contra los rusos que Merkel 
ha avivado, junto con los aliados de EE. ideología.*
*
Cuando Merkel dijo a los alemanes hace unos días que tenía la intención de que Alemania aceptara los acuerdos 
de Minsk de 2015 para dar tiempo a la preparación militar de Ucrania, estaba repitiendo los papeles para comprar 
tiempo que Hitler acordó con Checoslovaquia. la Unión Soviética y Gran Bretaña en 1938. El pedazo de papel
que Neville Chamberlain les dijo a los votantes británicos que había firmado con Hitler para asegurar “la paz 
en nuestro tiempo” resultó ser falso en un año. El acuerdo de Minsk de Merkel, que ahora reconoce, fue falso 
desde el principio por su parte; ella ha admitido esto solo ahora, siete años después.
*
*Pero Merkel ha estado siguiendo el ejemplo de Hitler durante más tiempo...*


Spoiler: Sigue pa'lante



* Su Aschluss austríaco de marzo de 1938 y la toma de los Sudetes seis meses después fueron ensombrecidos por Merkel cuando aceptó el acuerdo del 21 de febrero de 2014 con el presidente ucraniano Víctor Yanukovich, al mismo tiempo que Merkel también aceptaba el plan estadounidense para el golpe de estado de Maidan. d'état reemplazando a Yanukovich en Kiev y comenzando el plan para convertir a Ucrania en una plataforma de armas dirigida directamente a Moscú. El golpe de Maidan convirtió a Ucrania en el lebensraum de Merkel: la pertenencia a la Unión Europea ya la alianza de la OTAN es el nombre contemporáneo para ello.

Merkel no estaba tan impaciente como Hitler por una invasión como la Operación Barbarroja de 1941. Se negó a aceptar el plan holandés de intervención militar en Donetsk después del derribo del MH17 de Malaysia Airlines en julio de 2014. Merkel pensó que ese plan era prematuro y desencadenaría un contraataque ruso con el riesgo de la destrucción total de las fuerzas ucranianas. Ella y los líderes estadounidenses no fueron tan impulsivos como los holandeses; a todos les había sorprendido la rápida eficacia de la toma rusa de Crimea. Así que comenzaron a planificar a largo plazo. Merkel tampoco accedió a romper los lucrativos lazos económicos con Rusia de los que dependían las empresas y los sindicatos alemanes, y tampoco los votos que necesitaba para su reelección en 2017; ella ganó eso a pesar de un swing del 8% en su contra. Así que Berlín no detuvo el proyecto de gas Nord Stream;

Luego, Merkel visitó la cabecera de Alexei Navalny en Berlín en septiembre de 2020, revelando así el compromiso total de la cancillería y los servicios secretos alemanes en la historia de Novichok. Ese es un ejemplo de la fabricación de la ideología del bien contra el mal que identifica en su pregunta, y en su centro, el epítome del mal ruso, la demonización del presidente Vladimir Putin, a quien Merkel juró destruir como lo declaró Navalny.

El reloj de este plan de guerra contra Rusia no se detuvo para Alemania cuando Merkel fue reemplazada en la cancillería de Berlín por Olaf Scholz en diciembre de 2021. Finalizó el 24 de febrero de 2022, cuando las fuerzas rusas iniciaron la operación militar especial.
*

*Lo especial de esta operación es que no fue exactamente la guerra por Europa que los alemanes, los estadounidenses y los británicos han estado planeando. Es especial porque Rusia tiene como objetivo desmantelar la plataforma de armas ucraniana y evitar que amenace con atacar. Sin embargo, si los alemanes, los estadounidenses y sus aliados en Europa pretenden luchar hasta el último ucraniano y continúan librando esta guerra contra Rusia desde las fronteras ucranianas, desde Galicia a ambos lados de la frontera polaca, desde Transcarpatia a ambos lados del frontera húngara, y del otro lado de las líneas rumana y moldava, entonces la operación especial se habrá convertido en una operación general. Es decir, la reanudación de la guerra en Europa contra Rusia".*


----------



## alfonbass (13 Dic 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> En esto te equivocas, el imperio británico está más vigente que nunca. Se independizaron las colonias pero la Commonweatlh sigue funcionando, la economía offshore ahi esta, paraisos fiscales, Londres como hegemónico en el manejo del dinero, los 5 ojos etc...



Coño, pues a ver si es verdad y se multiplican esos "paraísos fiscales" de una vez...


----------



## jimmyjump (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Marxista leninista y a mucha honra.



Hay que ser zoquete


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> (...)Todo es una degeneración perpetua; se llega a dónde se llega porque se ha estado donde se ha estado y se tomaron los caminos que se tomaron... hostia SNB en acción.
> 
> *(...)El Tío Sam hoy está en ese punto dónde es matar o morir..*.
> 
> Se toman caminos...



Ese es el quid de la cuestión.


----------



## vil. (13 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Al hilo de esta vaina, dicen que por Sajonia ya está nevando y la A4 bloqueada con camiones.
> Que hace frío y Sajonia quema carbón para calentarse, pero el carbón es escaso.
> Que Schwedt y Leuna proporcionan combustible, pero las importaciones de gas y oleoductos
> ahora están restringidas, por lo que Alemania del Este podría quedarse sin gasolina/diésel
> ...



Alemania puede aguantar este 2023 y el 2024, pero a partir de ese verano, la cosa ahí no augura nada bueno... otra cosa es Sholz, es un don nadie incapaz y que creo que no tiene casi fuerza alguna en el escenario político alemán, especialmente yendo las cosas como van y llevando lo que llevan.. que no estén pidiendo a gritos el regreso de Merkel ( y no es santo alguno de mi devoción) es casi un milagro...

Pero si Alemania aguanta veremos muchos países de medio europa cómo lo soportan este 2023... el octubre del 23 va a ser en muchos países de centroeuropa un auténtico manicomio... 

Alemania potencialmente resistirá ese 23 y el invierno del 24... el del 25 si esto sigue así CAERÁ... pero a día de hoy NO...


----------



## Dado8 (13 Dic 2022)

Hay 3 fuertes concentraciones de tropas rusas: Polohi (Zaporiyia), Gómel (Bielorrusia) y Kremennaya (próximo a Yampol- Liman).

"Russian forces in Kremennaya".


----------



## vil. (13 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ese es el quid de la cuestión.



OTAN y PENTAGONO ese es el quid de la cuestión... algunos de esto ya venimos hablando como no menos de 10 añitos, que un día u otro, al igual que en el imperio romano... Skynet tomará conciencia de sí misma y... CESAR no cruces el Rubicom... o ya se cruzó... el abuelito gaga tiene seguro la respuesta....


----------



## Dado8 (13 Dic 2022)

Se reportan regalos navideños rusos por toda Ucrania.

Ningún ukronazi sin su misil.

p.d. menos mal que solo tenían misiles para 3 días.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (13 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La UE puede restablecer el puente energético con Rusia*
> 
> En una reunión de la industria organizada la semana pasada por el Instituto Oxford de Estudios Energéticos, se preguntó a ejecutivos, legisladores y consultores si la Unión Europea volvería a convertir a Rusia en su principal proveedor de gas. Los resultados de la encuesta fueron sorprendentes: las opiniones estaban divididas en un 40% a 40%, el resto estaba indeciso. Esto indica que la situación en el mercado es tal que es imposible garantizar la consistencia antirrusa y la terquedad de Occidente. El columnista de Bloomberg Javier Blas escribe sobre esto.
> 
> ...



Será si se lo venden en el futuro. Yo desde luego no lo haría o lo haría al quintuple de precio


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Polonia calienta en la banda...
> 
> *Poland Aims To Create Largest Land Army In Europe: Report*
> 
> ...



Los bastardos van a armar a las putitas polacas como segundo ariete contra Rusia.


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Será si se lo venden en el futuro. Yo desde luego no lo haría o lo haría al quintuple de precio



Putiniano arde en deseos de restablecer puentes con los "socios" por eso no derriba los del Dnieper.


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)

*Granada guarda la mayor reserva de Europa de celestina, mineral crítico para chips y electrónica*
Historia de elEconomista.es • Hace 1 h


El cerro Montevive, entre las localidades granadinas de Las Gabias, Alhendín y La Malahá, contiene la mayor reserva de Europa de celestina, un mineral considerado como material crítico por la Unión Europea debido a sus aplicaciones para microchips y electrónica. La empresa Canteras Industriales SL extrae mineral allí desde el año 1972. Unas 100.000 toneladas anuales de media, que ahora comercializa a baja ley (70%) y que exporta a través del puerto de Motril a Alemania y China principalmente, aunque una parte se vende a la filial de Fertiberia Química del Estroncio, en Cartagena. Un estudio de la Universidad de Granada (UGR) ha propuesto la explotación eficiente de la celestina. De hecho, la empresa ya está embarcada en dos proyectos para producirlo a alta ley (90%) mediante una planta de concentración y también por extracción directa de material de mayor calidad. 








En el proyecto de la planta de concentración se han invertido ya dos millones de euros, explica Jens Bruno, uno de los administradores de la empresa. Y además se han solicitado permisos de ampliación para acceder a mineral más concentrado que tienen localizado. Al mismo tiempo que se desarrollan estos dos proyectos se va a mantener la explotación con el sistema actual, en el que se mantienen 12 empleos directos y se consiguen resultados "en positivo". 

Aplicaciones clave
La celestina es un mineral inerte de estroncio y tiene aplicaciones en el campo de la electrónica, la telecomunicación, la informática (pantallas de TV, ordenadores, radares, semiconductores, dieléctricos, resistores, monocristales), metalurgia, aleaciones, electrólisis de zinc, automoción y otros elementos como imanes permanentes o acumuladores eléctricos.

Su precio, explica Jens Bruno, ha subido en los últimos años por el incremento de la demanda pero también a raíz de su declaración como material crítico para la Unión Europea. "Nos ha puesto en el foco", asegura.

Investigación científica
Los departamentos de Mineralogía y Petrología e Ingeniería Química de la UGR, junto con Canteras Industriales SL, han realizado una investigación para profundizar en la caracterización química y mineralógica de diversos materiales de cantera, así como de los depositados en escombreras.

El fin es establecer un punto de partida para estudiar los métodos de concentración de celestina que sean capaces de aumentar la tasa de recuperación del mineral. Este hecho reduciría los costes de explotación de la mina y la generación de nuevos estériles, reduciendo el impacto sobre el medio ambiente.


Para definir métodos de concentración más adecuados, se han empleado técnicas analíticas complementarias como la microscopía óptica y la microscopía electrónica de barrido y transmisión, los rayos X de energía dispersiva, la fluorescencia de rayos X y la difracción de rayos X. Así, se ha caracterizado la morfología, la microestructura, la química y la mineralogía del mineral de celestina.

Los científicos avalan una producción de más calidad con menor impacto ambiental
"Los resultados que aborda el estudio dilucidan que el mineral de media calidad está formado por cristales prismáticos de celestina que sustituyen a una matriz de microcalcita dispersa", explica Noemi Ariza Rodríguez, investigadora de la UGR que ha realizado este estudio en el marco de su tesis doctoral. Se han localizado otras fases minoritarias en todas las muestras analizadas como la estroncianita, la dolomita, el cuarzo y las arcillas. También hay una cierta cantidad de óxidos e hidróxidos de hierro, principalmente magnetita, asociados a las arcillas.

"Se demuestra, por tanto, que la concentración del mineral de celestina de baja calidad puede lograrse mediante un método ecológico y de bajo coste basado en la molienda y la separación por tamaños. Este proceso puede hacer más sostenible la explotación minera, reduciendo desmontes y voladuras, así como la generación de residuos que impactan negativamente en el medio ambiente", explica Noemi Ariza.

Este estudio ha sido el preámbulo que servirá de apoyo a otro proyecto iniciado actualmente y que bajo el nombre de Rotate se extenderá durante cuatro años para validar métodos de concentración del mineral.

Potencia minera andaluza
En toda la Unión Europea pueden contabilizarse 26.000 canteras y graveras, de las que solo cinco han sido seleccionadas para esta experiencia piloto, y la de Montevive es una de ellas. Las mayores reservas de celestina del continente están en Granada. En Montevive y en otra explotación en la vecina localidad de Escúzar, a apenas 20 kilómetros.

Andalucía aporta actualmente el 80% de la producción española en minería metálica. Y el sector espera crecer un 20% sobre los 3.200 millones de facturación actuales en los próximos años. Hay varias explotaciones importantes esperando permisos (Cobre las Cruces, Atalaya Mining en Riotinto ) y 102 permisos de investigación minera activos en Andalucía, otros 220 solicitados y 32 más que esperan una prórroga para seguir buscando en el subsuelo.

Buscan grafito, tierras raras, cobre, plomo, cinc y todo tipo de metales. Materiales que demanda la industria del coche eléctrico, la de placas solares, la de microchips ?Minerales que tienen un elevado precio en el mercado, y que además tienen un importante valor estratégico.

Europa las necesita para su transición energética y digital pero es deficitaria en cuanto a abastecimiento, como está poniendo de manifiesto la guerra en Ucrania. "Hay que actuar ya, no podemos esperar", ha llegado a advertir en Sevilla, durante el congreso MMH, Bernd Schäfer, CEO del consorcio europeo EIT RawMaterials.

La búsqueda de estos materiales no sólo es una cuestión estratégica para Europa. El dinero apuesta por la minería andaluza. Las mayores compañías mineras del mundo y fondos de inversión tienen puestos sus ojos en las posibilidades de la comunidad en este campo.
_____________________________________

*Fernando de Rojas ya lo predijo...*


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si Rusonazia va ganando la guerra, como es esto posible?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290765



La "inteligencia" británica parece que tiene Alzheimer, no es que en Rusia haya un sentimiento anti guerra lo que hay es todo lo contrario, un hartazgo de la blandura Putiniana por eso no hace la rueda de prensa, para que no le canten las verdades de porque c no actúa de una vez no por lo que dice la "inteligencia" británica.

El Veraz.


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1290790
> 
> *Granada guarda la mayor reserva de Europa de celestina, mineral crítico para chips y electrónica*
> Historia de elEconomista.es • Hace 1 h
> ...



Ya están los bastardos llamando a Perro "oye que eso no los guardas a tus amos eh" !!!


----------



## dabuti (13 Dic 2022)

Hospitales llenos de heridos y muertos en el este de Ucrania.
¿A qué espera Zelensky para rendirse?








All hospitals in eastern Ukraine filled with wounded Ukrainian troops — LPR officer


Andrey Marochko added that a large number of wounded Ukrainian troops are being sent for rehabilitation to Germany, Poland and other western countries




tass.com


----------



## dabuti (13 Dic 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: ALARMAS AÉREAS EN TODA UCRANIA.

13 DEC, 13:59
*Air raid warning issued across entire Ukraine*
The warning was issued at 15:43 Moscow time

KIEV, December 13. /TASS/. An air raid warning was issued on Tuesday across the entire Ukrainian territory, according to the official air raid alert service.
The warning was issued at 14:43 local time (15:43 Moscow time).


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia acaba de fijar la contramedida al precio máximo del petróleo ruso.
> 
> Se prohibirá la venta a cualquier país adherido a esta medida, y tampoco se suministrará a países que firmen contratos por escrito con ese tope de 60 dólares.
> 
> El decreto será firmado en las próximas horas.


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Hospitales llenos de heridos y muertos en el este de Ucrania.
> ¿A qué espera Zelensky para rendirse?
> 
> 
> ...



¿Le han herido a él? Pues eso.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

*Mientras NADIE ha estado prestando atención, el espécimen tóxico Bill Gates
y el Centro de Seguridad Sanitaria de Johns Hopkins ya están simulando 
una pandemia "imaginaria" ambientada en un futuro PRÓXIMO.*

*Estáis todos avisados.*
Pepe Escobar


----------



## vettonio (13 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: ALARMAS AÉREAS EN TODA UCRANIA.
> 
> 13 DEC, 13:59
> *Air raid warning issued across entire Ukraine*
> ...


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

Ataque nazi a base militar rusa en territorio de Briansk.


❗*Esta noche, el ejército ucraniano lanzó un ataque con misiles contra una unidad militar cerca de la ciudad de Klintsy, en la región rusa de Briansk.*

El ataque fue lanzado por un misil Tochka-U, que golpeó el territorio del parque de equipos de la unidad militar. Por la fuerza de la explosión de la ojiva del cohete, la máquina MDK-3 incluso se volcó.

Sin embargo, a juzgar por las imágenes publicadas, no se infligieron daños realmente graves: en el caso de que el misil impactara en el cuartel o en el estacionamiento principal, las pérdidas entre el personal militar y el equipo podrían ser muy grandes.

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ataque nazi a base militar rusa en territorio de Briansk.
> 
> 
> ❗*Esta noche, el ejército ucraniano lanzó un ataque con misiles contra una unidad militar cerca de la ciudad de Klintsy, en la región rusa de Briansk.*
> ...











MDK-3, la bestia rusa diseñada para cavar zanjas y trincheras (Video)







es.rbth.com


----------



## Rudi Rocker (13 Dic 2022)

*La Guerra de Ucrania y sus responsables (II)*


En esta segunda parte me referiré a dos organizaciones no muy conocidas, el *Consejo Atlántico* y *Eurodefensa*,implicadas ambas en el criminal negocio de la guerra. Se trata de un tema que desarrollé en un acto en la Escuela de Relaciones Laborales de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid.

Estimo que, pese a los siete años transcurridos, el contenido de mi intervención sigue siendo aplicable al análisis de la grave situación creada por la “operación militar especial” en Ucrania, anunciada por el presidente Vladimir Putin en un discurso televisado dirigido a su nación el jueves 24 de febrero de 2022, pocos minutos antes de las 6.00, hora de Moscú.

Guerra de Ucrania cuya causa, en primer lugar, es el asfixiante cerco militar de la OTAN a Rusia, seguido de la intervención de los USA en el golpe neonazi de 2014, desencadenante de la guerra del Maidán; en segundo lugar, ocho años después, por la ilegal invasión del ejército de Putin.

Una invasión sustentada en la coartada de la desnazificación de Kiev y en defensa de los ruso hablantes, que constituyen la mayoría de la población del Maidán, masacrados por el régimen del histriónico Volodímir Zelensky, títere de Occidente. Los pueblos de Ucrania y de Rusia, vinculados históricamente, no desean la continuación de la guerra.

Solo un alto el fuego inmediato sin condiciones, seguido de un armisticio, podría parar esta enloquecida carrera hacia el abismo.

Señalemos a los responsables.

El *Consejo Atlántico* y *Eurodefensa* son dos organizaciones relacionadas con los medios afines al sistema, y contribuyen de forma determinante a burlar la escasa lucidez reinante, allanando de este modo el camino a la guerra global en la que estamos inmersos.

Mercedes Sosa (1935-2009), con su cálida voz latinoamericana, nos recordaba en una de sus hermosas canciones que la guerra _«*es un monstruo grande y pisa fuerte toda la pobre inocencia de la gente»*_*.*

Ese monstruo grande es la OTAN. Tiene su vértice hegemónico en los USA. Constituye el criminal brazo armado del imperio, que cuenta con innumerables complicidades y propagandistas en medios afines.

Una de sus misiones es conseguir el consentimiento de las poblaciones de los Estados miembros haciéndolas cómplices de sus guerras genocidas. El objetivo mediático perseguido es el dominio de las conciencias quebrando la voluntad de resistencia de los sectores más opuestos ideológicamente a la guerra.

Su mayor influencia la ejerce a través de una organización satélite poco conocida por el gran público: el *Consejo Atlántico*, una organización no gubernamental.

Llamo la atención sobre la diferencia existente entre el *Consejo Atlántico* y el *Consejo del Atlántico Norte*. Éste último es la más alta autoridad de la OTAN, y está formado por delegaciones de todos los países miembros, con su Secretario General a la cabeza.

El *Consejo Atlántico*, por el contrario, es una organización no gubernamental, formalmente independiente, que constituye sin embargo una auténtica oficina de propaganda de la OTAN. De ella beben los medios occidentales sus noticias, análisis y planteamientos estratégicos. Medios de gran alcance internacional e influencia tienen en ella una de sus fuentes principales de información geoestratégica.

Estados Unidos ejerce su dominio militar a través de la OTAN fidelizando las cúpulas militares de los Estados miembros, cuyos altos mandos son cooptados por esa organización criminal. Utiliza como aparato de propaganda el lobby que he citado, el *Consejo Atlántico*, vinculado y nutrido por el complejo militar-industrial que a su vez promueve masivamente las «puertas giratorias».

Es habitual encontrar en los consejos de administración, y en altos puestos directivos de las industrias de la guerra, a altos mandos militares y políticos en ejercicio. O viceversa, a empresarios de las industrias de armamento en altos cargos gubernamentales. En nuestro país tenemos conocidos casos de puertas giratorias, uno paradigmático es el ex ministro de defensa Morenés, condecorado por el Estado francés con la Orden de la Legión de Honor.

El *Consejo Atlántico* es un lobby financiado por los Estados miembros de la OTAN y por las multinacionales del armamento vinculadas a los negocios del imperio. Esta organización da cobertura a una inmensa sangría de recursos públicos, detraídos de otros capítulos esenciales de los presupuestos del Estado, engrosando de este modo las arcas privadas de los señores de la guerra. Sus dirigentes son influyentes personajes del mundo de las finanzas, del mundo militar y del mundo político, interesados en promover directa o indirectamente conflictos y tensiones militares por doquier, de las que obtienen ingentes ganancias.


Europa ha pasado a ser tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial un auténtico protectorado de los USA, que ejerce su dominio económico mediante su poderío militar. La soberanía residual de los pueblos europeos está siendo vampirizada por esta gigantesca maquinaria de muerte.

El escritor y periodista francés Michel Collon, autor de un documentado estudio sobre el Consejo Atlántico, ha analizado las reglas de la propaganda de guerra que son aplicadas por los Estados y medios vinculados al imperialismo.

Las sintetiza del siguiente modo:

Regla número 1: *Ocultar los intereses.* Nuestros gobiernos luchan por los derechos humanos, la paz o cualquier otro noble ideal. No presentar jamás la guerra como un conflicto entre intereses económicos y sociales opuestos.

Regla número 2: *Demonizar.* Para obtener el apoyo de la opinión, preparar cada guerra mediante una mentira mediática espectacular. Después continuar demonizando al adversario, particularmente mediante imágenes de atrocidades.

Regla número 3: *¡Nada de historia! *Ocultar la historia y la geografía de la región. Lo que hace incomprensible los conflictos locales incitados por esas mismas potencias.

Regla número 4: *Organizar la amnesia.* Evitar toda referencia seria a manipulaciones mediáticas precedentes. Eso provocaría demasiada desconfianza entre la población.

La aplicación de estas reglas por parte de los Estados imperialistas crea una densa cortina de desinformación bien visible para cualquier persona advertida.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Dic 2022)

Justo al ponerse el sol en Ucrania llegan los misiles rusos, noche larga:


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Dic 2022)

El director del FSB, Alexander Bortnikov, hizo varias declaraciones importantes en la reunión del Comité Nacional Antiterrorista:

- Este año se evitaron 64 atentados terroristas

- Más de 400 nacionalistas ucranianos y personas que cometieron crímenes de guerra fueron detenidos cuando intentaron cruzar la frontera estatal de la Federación Rusa

- Desde principios de año se han identificado 68 células terroristas encubiertas

- Los servicios especiales de Ucrania operan con el apoyo de los países occidentales

- Se destruyeron más de 50 talleres clandestinos de armas en decenas de regiones en el país.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## delhierro (13 Dic 2022)

utopic dijo:


> El infame agresor el gobierno ruso ataca las infratructuras para dejar a la poblacion civil sin electricidad y calefacción en el invierno..
> otro crimen más de guerra hijos de puta



Es la guerra, y los rusos al menos empezaron intentando no hacer destrozos a diferencia de los anglos que atacan todas las infraestructuras civiles desde el primer dia.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

* Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 15.00 horas del 13 de diciembre de 2022*

Las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Wagner han roto la defensa de las AFU en las afueras orientales de Bakhmut.

En la zona de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las unidades rusas han establecido el control total sobre la fábrica de vino Champagne y la fábrica Siniat. Al sureste, hay combates cerca de la planta de clasificación de residuos y en la calle Fedor Maksimenko.

▪ Los grupos de asalto también avanzan hacia el noreste. Varios bastiones enemigos han sido ocupados cerca del pueblo de Podgorodnoye.

▪ El mando de las AFU está llevando a cabo una rotación de emergencia del personal para mantener la preparación para el combate. Se han formado grupos de asalto en la parte central de Bajmut y en las afueras del norte para montar un contraataque.

▪ Las fuerzas de la 58ª Brigada han sido retiradas de la zona de combate a campos de entrenamiento en las regiones de Sumy o Chernihiv.

▪ Los equipos de artillería de las brigadas mecanizadas 28ª y 53ª de las AFU se dedican al bombardeo masivo de las zonas de supuesto avance de las AFU en Opytne, Bakhmutskoye, Zaitsevo, Kurdyumovka y Maiorsk.

▪ Equipos de ingenieros han volado un puente ferroviario en Paraskoviyivka para frenar el avance de las tropas rusas.

▪ Un equipo de asalto Wagner PMC tomó el control de un bastión del pelotón cerca de Soledar.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## delhierro (13 Dic 2022)

arriqui dijo:


>



Dos cosas interesante, 

1.- Practicamente todoslos vehiculos menos el tanque son de origen occidental, lo que nos habla del destrozo que han hecho los rusos con el segundo ejercito en tanques y blindados de Europa despues del ruso.

2.- La aviación rusa no actua como debiera. Eso esta a pocos km del frente, a la luz del dia. Esa agrupación no deberia poder producirse, los misiles son cojonudos , han mejorado los drones, pero siguen sin arriesgar nada la aviación. Tambien es verdad que si no tienen prisa, quizas no les haga falta.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Dic 2022)

Hay informes de una "calibración" exitosa de una instalación militar en el puerto de Ochakov, lugar desde donde las formaciones ucranianas proporcionan apoyo para sus fuerzas en la isla Pervomaisky.

@epoddubny


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

"Vedomosti" escribe que Putin está preparando un edicto que:
1. Prohibirá a nivel oficial la venta de petróleo a aquellos países que se adhieran a las restricciones occidentales sobre el precio del petróleo ruso.
2. Prohibir la venta de petróleo a los beneficiarios en virtud de contratos que tengan en cuenta los límites de precios occidentales.
3. El gobierno ruso supervisará la elusión de las restricciones y permitirá a las empresas rusas utilizar diversos sistemas para ignorar el régimen de sanciones occidental.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (13 Dic 2022)

*España enviará este jueves 49 generadores eléctricos a Ucrania*

El Ministerio de Defensa con la ayuda de empresas ha conseguido reunir, de momento, 49 generadores eléctricos, que serán enviados por vía terrestre a partir de este jueves a Ucrania en el marco de la guerra.

Lo ha anunciado este martes la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, durante su visita a las instalaciones de la empresa Finanzauto en la localidad madrileña de Arganda del Rey, uno de los centros donde se preparan los grupos electrógenos para los envíos a Ucrania, que se efectuarán desde las comunidades autónomas de Madrid, Cataluña y Galicia.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

El embajador de EEUU dice que la OTAN se enfrenta a una escasez de armas "muy real" debido a Ucrania
Los países de la OTAN se enfrentan a una grave escasez de armas debido al conflicto en Ucrania y la alianza está trabajando con el complejo militar-industrial para suplirla.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (13 Dic 2022)

*La OPEP reafirma su alianza con Rusia para defender el precio del petróleo*

La OPEP ha reafirmado y ha extendido en 2022 su alianza con Rusia para defender los precios del petróleo, dando la espalda a Estados Unidos, aunque siempre con los ojos puestos en China.

Liderada por Arabia Saudí, la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) entrará en 2023 con su oferta de crudo reducida fuertemente, gracias a un acuerdo que regirá todo el año.

Junto a esa polémica decisión, la OPEP se ha comprometido a extender por un año, hasta fines de 2023, su cooperación con Rusia y otros nueve productores de crudo.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Los servicios de seguridad alemanes creen que los sospechosos del intento de golpe de Estado podrían estar vinculados a Rusia - *Bild*.

▪ Según la Fiscalía Federal, los conspiradores planeaban negociar la nueva estructura estatal de Alemania con las potencias aliadas vencedoras de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
"Los miembros de la organización consideraban que la principal persona de contacto para estas negociaciones era exclusivamente Rusia", declaró la agencia en un comunicado.
▪ El principal instigador del inminente golpe, el príncipe Enrique XIII, está detenido. Según Bild, asistió a una celebración del Día de Rusia en el consulado general ruso en Leipzig el pasado mes de junio. Y su compañera Vitalia B. - ciudadano ruso, presionó en favor de los intereses de los golpistas en las estructuras gubernamentales rusas.
▪ El portavoz de la facción CDU/CSU, Günter Krings, afirmó que "los miembros detenidos del presunto grupo terrorista parecen buscar específicamente la proximidad a Rusia y contactos con representantes rusos en Alemania".
Es necesario "aclarar si existen vínculos entre los presuntos conspiradores y Rusia", dijo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me








_Si lo dice *Bild* es que es mentira_


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Los habitantes de Kherson sorprenden a Sky News con sinceras palabras sobre su vida bajo Ucrania

Un reportero de Sky News preguntó a un residente local si la vida en la ciudad había mejorado desde la llegada de los ocupantes ucranianos. La mujer respondió que había empeorado y se quejó de la falta de ayuda. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *España enviará este jueves 49 generadores eléctricos a Ucrania*
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa con la ayuda de empresas ha conseguido reunir, de momento, 49 generadores eléctricos, que serán enviados por vía terrestre a partir de este jueves a Ucrania en el marco de la guerra.
> 
> Lo ha anunciado este martes la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, durante su visita a las instalaciones de la empresa Finanzauto en la localidad madrileña de Arganda del Rey, uno de los centros donde se preparan los grupos electrógenos para los envíos a Ucrania, que se efectuarán desde las comunidades autónomas de Madrid, Cataluña y Galicia.



Ya saben en Rabat que nuestro ejército, ya sin artillería ni misiles, tampoco tiene generadores de campaña. Jorge Javier VI debe estar salivando, España en pompa y "ofrecía" como nunca lo ha estado desde 1976.


----------



## MagicPep (13 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *The war of attrition in Ukraine showed how important having large quantities of inexpensive equipment is,” Mauro added. “Today, in Europe with the Ukraine war, we are speaking of a war economy. Having advanced weaponry is not enough, you need to have plenty of it, fast,” concluded the analyst.*



hablar de economia de guerra en Europa da risa... por motivos sociales, economicos, industriales... no servimos ni para hacer de carne de cañon y de doblar el lomo para trabajar ni hablamos.

si alguien habla de economia de guerra es que viene a por los ahorros del abuelo y las alhajas de la abuela, que es lo unico hay de valor aqui


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Lymanskyy, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, la artillería rusa ha alcanzado las posiciones de las AFU, así como de mercenarios extranjeros. Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 4 vehículos fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky fueron reprimidos contraataques de grupos de asalto de las AFU desde las zonas de Terny y Yampolovka DNR.
Las pérdidas enemigas ascendieron a más de 50 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 2 BMP, un vehículo blindado y 3 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, mientras proseguía la ofensiva, las fuerzas rusas rechazaron 3 contraataques enemigos. Fueron destruidos más de 30 combatientes ucranianos, 4 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas.
▪ Un intento de contraataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dirección a la aldea de Pavlovka de la DNR fue frustrado en dirección al sur de Donetsk. Las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a 50 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23903









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (13 Dic 2022)

*Estonia: “Somos un país neutral"*


*Estonia prohíbe a la compañía ferroviaria estatal transportar mercancías entre Rusia y Bielorrusia *

Las autoridades de Estonia han informado este martes de que la empresa estatal ferroviaria tendrá prohibido transportar mercancías desde Rusia y Bielorrusia en el marco de la guerra en Ucrania.

La ministra ha indicado que la compañía deberá evaluar "la ética de las relaciones comerciales con Rusia y Bielorrusia y, en caso necesario, abandonar dichas relaciones, reemplazándolas por nuevas líneas de negocio", según ha recogido la emisora ERR.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Los militantes ucranianos están trasladando MLRS en dirección a Zaporizhzhya - Volodymyr Rogov

"Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania comenzaron activamente a utilizar MLRS, también trajeron Uragan y Olha, además de HIMARS, MARS-II, MLRS. Existe la sensación de que quieren demostrar que lo están haciendo bien con los MLRS después de que las fuerzas rusas atacaran un gran número de ellos. Una docena [de cohetes MLRS] fueron derribados sobre sólo tres pequeñas zonas pobladas: Zhevtneve, Novogorovka y Komsomolske, y 10 cohetes MLRS fueron derribados sobre estas tres zonas pobladas", declaró Vladimir Rogov, presidente del movimiento Juntos con Rusia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a los costes y pérdidas (directos e indirectos) de Europa. Todo esto es cierto, pero es importante comprender que se trata de costes que el soberano ha repercutido en sus vasallos, empujándolos a la guerra con Rusia con una mano y robando económicamente a Europa con la otra.
Y la insatisfacción de los ciudadanos europeos con la inflación y la caída del nivel de vida, y la insatisfacción de las "élites" gobernantes de la UE con la política estadounidense de robar a Europa - no hará que los EE.UU. abandonen este curso (donde la guerra en Ucrania está debilitando a Rusia y la UE) .









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano arde en deseos de restablecer puentes con los "socios" por eso no derriba los del Dnieper.



Rusia sabe que los europeos no odian a los rusos, balticos y polacos aparte, la Union Europea esta dirigida por marionetas al servicio de anglosion.




PD- Los europeos no necesitamos a los anglosajones para nada, el dia que los mandemos a la mierda, seremos mas felices y mucho mas prosperos.


----------



## dabuti (13 Dic 2022)

DEFENSA UCRA DESTROZADA EN BAKHMUT.

NI ARMAS, NI MUNICIÓN NI VEHÍCULOS DE TRANSPORTE...SOLO JÓVENES RECLUTAS.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
13 DEC, 15:16
*Ukraine’s defenses near Artyomovsk going to pieces — LPR People’s Militia*
According to Andrey Marochko, Ukraine’s army is short of munitions, weapons and transport vehicles

MOSCOW, December 13. /TASS/. Ukraine’s defenses in the city of Artyomovsk are crumbling and are being sustained only because of continuous reinforcement with fresh troops, Andrey Marochko, an officer of the People’s Militia of the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR), said on Tuesday.
"Ukraine’s line of defense is coming apart at the seams, but is maintained by means of regular deployment of fresh forces who are crushed by our troops. The expression ‘Artyomovsk slaughterhouse’ is being used not only by us but also by Ukrainian and foreign mass media. It reflects the actual situation. Because it is a nightmare for Ukrainian soldiers," he said in an interview with the Solovyov Live television channel.
Apart from that, Marochko said, citing reconnaissance data that many Ukrainian soldiers refuse to fulfill the command’s criminal orders. Moreover, in his words, Ukraine’s army is short of munitions, weapons and transport vehicles.
"They (Ukrainian militants - TASS) are now starving not only for munitions, but also for vehicles, since they now have to move by foot whereas those vehicles that are supplied to them are not meant to be used in our climate," he added.
TAGS


----------



## Expected (13 Dic 2022)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> ¿Y este perdedor con el culo derroido, quién es?



Marikita miau lo llaman. Nada de interés lo que pueda escribir. Muchas incoherencias y un olor a semen de Biden que quitan las ganas de comer.


----------



## dabuti (13 Dic 2022)

*La OPEP reafirma su alianza con Rusia para defender el precio del petróleo*
Este contenido fue publicado el 13 diciembre 2022 - 12:31

*Junto a esa polémica decisión, la OPEP se comprometió además a extender por un año, hasta fines de 2023, su cooperación con Rusia y otros nueve productores de crudo.*

¿DESAIRE A WASHINGTON?









La OPEP reafirma su alianza con Rusia para defender el precio del petróleo


Wanda Rudich Viena, 13 dic (EFE).- En un mercado energético trastocado por la guerra en Ucrania, la OPEP reafirmó y extendió en 2022 su alianza con Rusia para defender los precios del petróleo, dando la espalda a Estados Unidos, aunque siempre con los ojos puestos en China. Liderada por Arabia...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

El conflicto del Karabaj se recrudece: nacionalistas y periodistas azerbaiyanos (entre los que ya se ha identificado a oficiales de inteligencia de Aliyev y de Turquía) siguen provocando a las fuerzas de paz rusas. Nuestros luchadores han mostrado una compostura asombrosa por segundo día consecutivo.
Los "eco-activistas" azerbaiyanos llevan cerca de un día protestando en Shusha, en un tramo de carretera controlado por las fuerzas de paz rusas, exigiendo el fin del terror ecológico en Karabaj.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

*Agravamiento de la situación en Nagorno Karabaj
Situación a las 17.00 horas del 13 de diciembre de 2022*

La autopista entre Stepanakert y Goris sigue bloqueada. El número de activistas azeríes en la zona sigue creciendo constantemente. La crisis humanitaria se agrava en los asentamientos de Artsaj (Nagorno-Karabaj).

Resumen de noticias:


Spoiler



▪ Durante la noche se han detectado movimientos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Azerbaiyán hacia las fronteras de Artsaj.

▪ Debido al cierre de la carretera de Artsaj, unas 1.100 personas están bloqueadas en Goris y la comunidad de Lisagor. El alcalde de Goris, Arush Arushyan, ha organizado alojamiento para todos los habitantes de Artsaj.

▪ El número de manifestantes de la parte azerbaiyana va en aumento. Entre 700 y 800 personas se han congregado en la carretera, de importancia estratégica.

▪ Debido al bloqueo del corredor de Lachin, los centros médicos de Stepanakert carecen de suministros médicos, sólo suficientes para unos días. El traslado de pacientes en estado grave a clínicas de Armenia no es posible por el momento.

Alrededor de 110 ciudadanos, incluidos niños, no pueden regresar a casa con sus familias. Se ha interrumpido el suministro de gasolina y gasóleo, medicamentos y alimentos de primera necesidad. Unas 120.000 personas están prácticamente aisladas.

▪ En Syunik se ha establecido un cuartel general operativo para los conductores y pasajeros varados en la carretera de Nagorno-Karabaj.

▪ Activistas azerbaiyanos se han mostrado dispuestos a abrir la carretera a las ambulancias de Stepanakert.

▪ Soldados azerbaiyanos fueron vistos provocando a las fuerzas de paz rusas en la zona del incidente durante el día.

Declaraciones de los representantes de las partes beligerantes

▪ El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores armenio ha iniciado un proceso de consultas con socios internacionales para resolver la situación en el corredor de Lachin.

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Artsaj, David Babayan, declaró que está estudiando una propuesta para otorgar a las fuerzas de paz un mandato internacional del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.

▪ El diputado Gagik Melkonyan, del partido gobernante Acuerdo Ciudadano, pidió que se abandonara la acción decisiva contra Azerbaiyán y se trasladara la resolución del conflicto a las fuerzas de paz rusas.

▪ El activista y bloguero armenio Mikayel Badalyan sugirió iniciar la recaudación de fondos para la adquisición de drones que tomen imágenes de activistas y periodistas del lado azerbaiyano.

▪ La Defensora del Pueblo de Azerbaiyán, Sabina Aliyeva, condenó la implicación de las fuerzas de paz rusas en el conflicto y exigió a Armenia que pusiera fin a las acciones que causan degradación medioambiental en Azerbaiyán y al saqueo de los recursos del país.

▪ El primer ministro armenio, Nikol Pashinyan, celebró una reunión extraordinaria del Consejo de Seguridad para debatir la situación en el corredor de Lachin.

La situación en Artsaj es cada vez más tensa. La parte azerbaiyana ha estado trasladando unidades del ejército y de las fuerzas especiales a la zona del conflicto, lo que está causando problemas en la zona de responsabilidad de las fuerzas de paz rusas.

Al mismo tiempo, algunas de las tropas llegan disfrazadas de "ecologistas y activistas civiles". Algunos ondean banderas no sólo de Azerbaiyán, sino también de Turquía.

Los funcionarios armenios se muestran en gran medida inactivos y no muestran ninguna voluntad de dar pasos reales hacia la resolución de las diferencias surgidas.

De momento, el objetivo de los azeríes es provocar un enfrentamiento con las tropas rusas de mantenimiento de la paz. Por lo tanto, las protestas en la línea principal entre Stepanakert y Goris sólo aumentarán a corto plazo.





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## hartman4 (13 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia sabe que los europeos no odian a los rusos, balticos y polacos aparte, la Union Europea esta dirigida por marionetas al servicio de anglosion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290969
> 
> ...



oceania nunca dejara formarse a eurasia.


----------



## Snowball (13 Dic 2022)

*With 50% Of Energy Facilities Destroyed, Ukraine Urges West For $1BN In Winter Help*


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *With 50% Of Energy Facilities Destroyed, Ukraine Urges West For $1BN In Winter Help*



Que les den por c. Y se rindan ya.


----------



## riggedd (13 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya saben en Rabat que nuestro ejército, ya sin artillería ni misiles, tampoco tiene generadores de campaña. Jorge Javier VI debe estar salivando, España en pompa y "ofrecía" como nunca lo ha estado desde 1976.



Pero hay un problema, Marruecos nos tiene que tocar los huevos muy lentos, sino nos los follarmos entre Argelia y España, asin que el morito va a lo suyo, poquita poco. 
Argelia esperando un cambio de inútil de la Moncloa, y Marruecos apoyándolo, para sacar sus taifas.


----------



## tomasjos (13 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Delincuencia aumento cuando se introdujo la droga,heroína sobre todo
> En los 80 un padre mantenía una familia de 4 miembros
> La deuda per capita eran de apenas 3400 euros
> Hoy tú debes 38.000 euros como ciudadano más intereses
> ...



Es cierto que hay menos asesinatos, y que la sanidad ha mejorado desde los 70, pero tbien es cierto que lo vital, la estabilidad laboral y los sueldos dignos no existen, y que la educación se ha degradado a niveles ínfimos, de tal modo que un 4° eso malamente se iguala a una prueba de acceso a bachillerato elemental de los años 50 - se hacían con diez años -. 

Lo de la droga es terrible, mucho peor ahora que en los 80 aunque sea menos espectacular porque la coca no es el caballo. Pero hay muchísima más gente porcentualmente hablando drogada ahora que en los 80, porque se ha generalizado.


----------



## tomasjos (13 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> No si trabajo había muchísimo pero salvo para los enchufados a los demás les daba solo para malvivir. Mi familia íbamos tirando gracias a que como muchos otros pues se iban al otro lado de la muga a las recolecciones y con eso teníamos para comprar unos cuanto bitxos para nuestro gasto y también truequear con otros vecinos que tenían otras cosas que nosotros no teníamos.
> 
> Nosotros volvíamos para el terruño pero muchísimos más se quedaban por esos lares a buscarse mejor la vida. ¿Si tan bien vivía todo el mundo aquí en esos tiempos como asegura el otro forero porqué entonces se fue tantísima gente a Francia, Suiza o América? Es que es absurdo lo que está defendiendo, ningún pais que vaya bien economicamente hablando tiene esos porcentajes de inmigración como los que tenía la España franquista.
> 
> ...



El punto de inflexión es mediados de los 70. A partir del 80 empezamos a caer. Pero cuidado, no solo aquí, en todo el mundo. En España coincidió con el final del régimen, pero fue causalidad, porque el desastre es general


----------



## alexforum (13 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Una vez que Rusia termine el conflicto en Ucrania, *se le debería dar la oportunidad de volver a hacer negocios con Alemania*, dijo el lunes el canciller alemán Olaf Scholz. Sin embargo, repitió que Moscú debe y *no debe ganar*.
> 
> Está como un cencerro, es como Hitler…



Le ha faltado decir: que termine ya coño que queremos hacer business as usual


----------



## Snowball (13 Dic 2022)

Also on Monday Zelensky gave a virtual address before G7 leaders, wherein he urged more arms including "modern tanks" and "rocket artillery and more long-range missiles" while acknowledging his military is running low in the face of the more superior-armed Russian forces. He *asked G7 nations for "about 2 billion cubic meters" of additional gas to help the population get through winter*.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

En relación con el debate de Telegram sobre la necesidad de reducir los retrasos burocráticos y los informes innecesarios. Ya se está haciendo algo en este sentido, pero probablemente no tan rápido como nos gustaría.

El proyecto de ley para simplificar el procedimiento de transferencia de productos militares en el marco del ordenamiento estatal de defensa ha superado con éxito su primera lectura.

Creemos que en el entorno actual, cuando la industria de defensa necesita un ritmo claro y una acumulación de capacidad y volumen, acabará por superarlo con bastante rapidez.

Según el texto de la nota explicativa, la iniciativa gubernamental tiene como objetivo garantizar el cumplimiento de las tareas de orden gubernamental, creación/desarrollo/modernización de armamento, equipamiento militar y especial que se lleva a cabo por organizaciones sobre la base de la iniciativa. También pretende deshacerse a tiempo de armas, equipos militares, especiales y otros productos militares y alcanzar otros objetivos estipulados por la legislación rusa en el ámbito de la defensa, el tráfico de armas, el orden de defensa del Estado y la cooperación técnico-militar con Estados extranjeros.

En otras palabras, el objetivo del proyecto de ley es eliminar los obstáculos organizativos y burocráticos que "dificultan" la aplicación de la SMO.

Para ello, se propone excluir del ámbito de aplicación de la ley federal "Sobre la privatización de la propiedad estatal y municipal" las relaciones que surgen cuando se enajenan las armas, equipos, municiones, etc. enumerados. Dichas relaciones se regularán de conformidad con otras leyes y reglamentos federales.

t.me/glavpolit

De hecho, en la situación actual, la tarea del poder legislativo es recibir las señales que llegan del frente, estudiarlas y, si es posible, cortar la excesiva burocracia relacionada con las cuestiones de asegurar el ejército, el trabajo del MIC y la retaguardia en general. La Duma Estatal tiene todas las posibilidades para afinar el sistema.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

◾ El cinismo de las fuerzas de seguridad lituanas hacia los refugiados no tiene límites.

◾ La tarde del 12 de diciembre, en la frontera entre Bielorrusia y Lituania, una patrulla fronteriza descubrió a un grupo de refugiados. Los extranjeros dijeron que las fuerzas de seguridad lituanas los llevaron a la zona fronteriza y los empujaron hasta la frontera con Bielorrusia.

◾ Según los refugiados, fueron objeto de violencia física en el territorio de Lituania, incluido el uso de descargas eléctricas. Además, las fuerzas de seguridad lituanas ordenaron a los refugiados que contaran ante las cámaras que habían sido golpeados por los guardias fronterizos bielorrusos. En caso de negativa, los extranjeros fueron amenazados con ser arrojados a un río helado.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Hay que ser zoquete



Zoquete...no habia oido semejante abuelorio desde que tenia 6 años, de la España profunda, ¿verdad? ustedes nunca cambian. Son como una reserva india, pasaran los siglos y continuaran con su Franco y su Blas de Lezo, apestando a rancio.


----------



## jimmyjump (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Zoquete...no habia oido semejante abuelorio desde que tenia 6 años, de la España profunda, ¿verdad? ustedes nunca cambian. Son como una reserva india, pasaran los siglos y continuaran con su Franco y su Blas de Lezo, apestando a rancio.



No, del norte


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> No, del norte



Santanderino entonces, gente reaccionaria de cohones.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

_"Los países europeos, al continuar explotando sus colonias, ahora se encuentran en la subordinación financiera de Estados Unidos, por lo que, a su vez, son explotados y serán explotados por Estados Unidos. En este sentido, el círculo de los principales Estados que explotan el mundo financieramente se ha reducido al mínimo, mientras que el círculo de los países explotados se ha expandido"_. Stalin. ("El XIV Congreso del VKP(b)" vol.7 p.269.)" 1925 г.

No todo el mundo puede mirar al mañana. Pocos pueden hacerlo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mi padre no tenía ningún enchufe. Encima estaba casado con una mujer que provenía de una familia de izquierdas ¿qué me quiere decir, que miento o lo he soñado? sé como fue mi niñez y tengo ahora casi 55 años. Y sé como fue mi juventud. Y que habría regiones de España donde las cosas no iban tan bien, cierto, eso no tiene discusión. Pero ahora esas regiones viven mejor sí, a costa de aumentar la deuda ¿o nos olvidamos dónde está ya esta? por que con el PIB de un año entero no se paga. Claro, es que vivir de prestado está de puta madre, pero no para los que vendrán después. Ahí está la trampa.




Vamos a ver, yo puedo comprender que seas un nostálgico de esos tiempos porque personalmente os fue bien en esta puta vida, yo hasta ahí llego.

Yo mismo soy un gran nostálgico de los años 80 porque a mi en particular me fue bastante bien pero si lo extrapolo a toda la sociedad en general y a los barrios como en el que yo nací y crecí pues fueron unos años de auténtica mierda y pura basura donde la corrupción, la delincuencia, la violencia callejera y política, la marginación, etc etc....pues camparon a sus anchas. Podían morir en cualquier momento y en cualquier esquina, si eras mujer te podían violar en cualquier descampado, te podían sacar arrastras de la cama cualquier noche, meterte la del pulpo y después dejarte tirado en la puta calle, te podía pasar cualquier cosa sin que nadie preguntara...

A mi por suerte o por lo que fuera jamás me sucedió pero si lo veía siempre a mi alrededor y por muchísimo que eche de menos personalmente esos años porque viví a todo trapo pues no fueron buenos tiempos para muchísima gente. Y si lo comparo en general con lo actual pues la inmensa mayoría de la gente al menos economicamente ha ido a muchísimo mejor. ¿Qué podríamos estar muchísimo mejor? ¿Qué en cualquier momento se puede empeorar? Pues claro y eso es lo que se critica pero decir que ahora estamos peor que en esos tiempos pues es un despropósito.

Y lo que haces tú es proyectar la situación particular de tu familia durante el Franquismo con la situación general porque la realidad es la que es y es terca, la gente tenía que emigrar para poder subsistir, unos con más suerte lograban hacerlo en la gran ciudad como parece que les sucedió a tus padres y mejor para vosotros pero muchísimos más lo tuvieron que hacer fuera del pais como mi familia que aunque lo hacía temporalmente se tenían que buscar la vida en Francia porque con lo de aquí no les llegaba para criarnos.

Y eso es lo que tú niegas queriendo hacer creer que todos en este pais vivíamos como tú y tu familia y eso es lo que no voy a consentir, algunos vivíais así por ser arrimados del regimen o por suerte pero la gran mayoría de la gente vivíamos en la miseria más absoluta. Pero si a mi padre cuando trabajaba le daban alrededor de 160 pesetas diarias y con eso no te llegaba ni para un kilo de ternera, ahora con el salario mínimo te podrías comprar más de 4 kilos de ternera de guisar (dependiendo de donde vivas claro)

Sobrevivíamos a base de patatas, legumbres, alguna verdura, pan, tocino y muy de vez en cuando un trozo de carne. Y era casi todo el mundo igual excepto los ya nombrados, que me vas a contar con lo de ahora.

Y yo ya digo que tampoco dejábamos de ser unos privilegiados comparados con el resto porque criábamos bitxos y podíamos comer carne de vez en cuando por eso, la inmensa mayoría del barrio ni eso, a base de patatas, pan y leche aguada cuando la repartían los que querían limpiar su conciencia "haciendo una buena obra" y de paso limpiar sus negrísimas conciencias por permitir tanta opulencia para ellos y tanta miseria para los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _"Los países europeos, al continuar explotando sus colonias, ahora se encuentran en la subordinación financiera de Estados Unidos, por lo que, a su vez, son explotados y serán explotados por Estados Unidos. En este sentido, el círculo de los principales Estados que explotan el mundo financieramente se ha reducido al mínimo, mientras que el círculo de los países explotados se ha expandido"_. Stalin. ("El XIV Congreso del VKP(b)" vol.7 p.269.)" 1925 г.
> 
> No todo el mundo puede mirar al mañana. Pocos pueden hacerlo.
> 
> ...



¡Stalin, de acero, orgullo del obrero!


----------



## amcxxl (13 Dic 2022)

UkroSMI confirma la ruptura de la defensa de Artyomovsk


de la oficina de Zelenski:
El gabinete del presidente exige que Zaluzhny (comandante de la UA) mantenga Artyomovsk (Bahmut) a toda costa y que debe evitar la rendición de la ciudad.


Luchando en Soledar, video de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


Periodistas del canal de televisión británico Sky News preguntaron a los residentes de Kherson si la vida en la ciudad ha empeorado desde que quedó bajo el control de la parte ucraniana.
Un residente de Kherson "arruinó" el reportaje con la verdad sobre la situación en la ciudad bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


Tropas rusas en las afueras de Artyomovsk / Bakhmut - y el resplandor de las posiciones del ejército ucraniano


El convoy número 1000 del Ministerio de Emergencias de Rusia llegó con ayuda humanitaria al Donbass, trayendo kits y elementos esenciales.


*Los Royal Marines participaron en operaciones encubiertas en Ucrania*
Esto fue reconocido por primera vez por un alto oficial militar británico, escribe el Times.
El teniente general Robert Magowan escribió un artículo para la revista Globe and Laurel del Cuerpo de Marines, en el que dijo que los comandos apoyaban "operaciones sigilosas" en "entornos extremadamente sensibles".
Según él, sus misiones implican "un alto nivel de riesgo político y militar"



Exclusivo. La defensa aérea de Smolensk destruyó "Bayraktar"


Arestovich iba a celebrar la victoria de Ucrania en el verano de 2023.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Dic 2022)

MagicPep dijo:


> hablar de economia de guerra en Europa da risa... por motivos sociales, economicos, industriales... no servimos ni para hacer de carne de cañon y de doblar el lomo para trabajar ni hablamos.
> 
> si alguien habla de economia de guerra es que viene a por los ahorros del abuelo y las alhajas de la abuela, que es lo unico hay de valor aqui



Me hace gracia la expresión de "economía de guerra", y el recurso constante al que hacen los políticos para justificar lo que (de momento) es un empobrecimiento generalizado de la población y su calidad de vida (material, pero también moral).

Para una economía de guerra de verdad tienen que estar sucediendo cosas que (aún) no suceden, como poner recursos productivos industriales a fabricar armas, y eso no se improvisa.

Para lo anterior son necesarias medidas drásticas, como obligar a fabricantes de automóviles (camiones, grúas, ferrocarriles, aviación, navales, etc) a poner sus medios a disposición de los Estados para fabricar equipamientos militares, y eso no está sucediendo.

Eso sí, medidas de persecución del automóvil privado, puede que arrinconen a los fabricantes y les obliguen a buscarse las habichuelas en otros mercados productivos, pero históricamente los Estados han tomado el control de esos grupos industriales para esos fines, y han encontrado fórmulas para ese control (simples nacionalizaciones, expropiaciones, contratos con pagarés a futuro, etc).

No hay nada de eso, y por temas profesionales no tengo noticias, ni de que haya un incremento no cubrible ( aunque incremento, haylo) en temas como aceros especiales.

De momento, es como si se estuviera descontando que este episodio, por la parte europea, no va a exigir grandes esfuerzos industriales, y/o no será por muchos meses.

De momento se confirma lo que comentaron varios foreros ya hace meses, que Ucrania hace el papel de escombrera, desguace y cementerio de armas viejas de las que se deshacen los demás.

Aunque ya se verá qué sucede.

Personalmente pienso que la crisis evolucionará a puntos de hechos consumados, al estilo coreano; y por eso, de vez en cuando, hay declaraciones de políticos en el sentido de que hay que volver a entenderse en el futuro... como si nada estuviera pasando.


----------



## Peineto (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El embajador de EEUU dice que la OTAN se enfrenta a una escasez de armas "muy real" debido a Ucrania
> Los países de la OTAN se enfrentan a una grave escasez de armas debido al conflicto en Ucrania y la alianza está trabajando con el complejo militar-industrial para suplirla.
> 
> 
> ...



Traducción:

Todos a comprarnos armas y a olvidarse de la mantequilla, que engorda.


----------



## Snowball (13 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Ah que hasta ahora han sido capaces de parar los ataques con misiles crucero?

Joder esta narrativa cada vez se parece más a la covidiana...


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Dic 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia lanzan una ofensiva en Velikaya Novosyolka:* detalles

Desde el 10 de diciembre el ejército ruso avanza con éxito en dirección al pueblo de Velikaya Novosyolka.

Este pueblo ubicado a 30 km al noroeste de Ugledar fue un importante centro logístico dedicado a abastecer toda una red de bastiones de las brigadas de infantería motorizada 56 y Jaeger 68 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las áreas de Zolotaya Niva, Prechistovka, Novomayorskoe y Shevchenkovo.

La estabilidad de la primera línea de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el oeste y suroeste de Pavlovka, que fue liberada por las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas previamente, también dependía en gran medida de ello.

Los días 11 y 12 de diciembre de 2022, unidades del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada rusa lograron acceder a las líneas de defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Neskuchnoye, al suroeste de las afueras de Velikaya Novosyolka. El avance se debió en gran parte al exitoso trabajo de la artillería rusa y el apoyo de los tanques.

Una batería de "Hyacinth-S" rusos reprimió las posiciones de tiro de un pelotón de obuses FH70 de la brigada de artillería 55 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania mediante proyectiles de largo alcance "Krasnopol". Unidades de T-80U destruyeron hasta una compañía T-72 de la 1.ª Brigada de Tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Como resultado de todo ello, la carretera O-0510 Velikaya Novosyolka - Gulyaipole cayó bajo el control de fuego directo de morteros y tripulaciones ATGM rusos. Por lo tanto, la posibilidad de transferir unidades de reserva desde Zaporozhye a Ugledar se convirtió en una tarea notablemente más complicada para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> El punto de inflexión es mediados de los 70. A partir del 80 empezamos a caer. Pero cuidado, no solo aquí, en todo el mundo. En España coincidió con el final del régimen, pero fue causalidad, porque el desastre es general




El gran momento fué durante el burbujón, a mi me criticaban por tener un coche normalito, una casa normalita sin lujos y no uno de alta gama o un chalet tipo el coletas. Y ahora muchísimos de los que me criticaban las pasan putas para llegar a fin de mes mientras yo vivo ahora de las rentas.

Muchos dice eso de...que nos quiten lo bailado y será cierto pero yo también digo que he bailado y aún sigo bailando...

Así es la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Un grupo de diplomáticos rusos se verá obligado a abandonar EEUU a principios de 2023 - Moscú responderá y no necesariamente de forma simétrica, según el viceministro de Exteriores ruso
▪ EEUU ha convertido al personal diplomático en una forma de presionar a Rusia. Y el Kremlin ha sugerido docenas de veces que se dé un paso para estabilizar la cuestión, dijo Sergey Ryabkov.
▪ Rusia también ha propuesto que los Estados fijen un límite máximo de personal diplomático para los dos países, pero la idea no ha calado en la parte estadounidense.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ah que hasta ahora han sido capaces de parar los ataques con misiles crucero?
> 
> Joder esta narrativa cada vez se parece más a la covidiana...



Son parte de la misma operación.


----------



## Bishop (13 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No hables asi de tus padres, esta feo, sigue comiendo Doritos, que eso lo sabes hacer !!!.



¿A ti qué cojones te pasa? ¿Me he referido acaso a ti?


----------



## amcxxl (13 Dic 2022)

Nuevo vídeo sobre “la UA no tiene pérdidas”


El exalcalde de Srbica, Bekim Jašari, anunció: Estamos listos para tomar el control de Kosovo.


Helicópteros serbios sobrevolarán el sur de Serbia durante todo el día. Según algunos testigos presenciales, 12 helicópteros despegaron de la dirección de Nis hacia Raska y la línea administrativa con Kosovo y Metohija.


Aviones de guerra serbios vuelan hoy cerca de la frontera con Kosovo


Se está creando una formación "paramilitar" (terrorista) en Polonia y Lituania que, junto con la oposición bielorrusa, invade la soberanía de Minsk - Ministerio del Interior de Bielorrusia.


Airborne UA MRAP International MaxxPro después de la batalla con un disparo atascado de un juego de rol en la proyección de popa


Ka-52 y Mi-8 VKS vuelan a lo largo de la costa del Mar de Azov


Ningún país pudo instalar misiles en barcos de 6 y 8 metros, pero nosotros sí.
El Contralmirante Alireza Tangsiri, Comandante de la Armada del Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria Islámica (IRGC), dijo:
Tenemos misiles que Estados Unidos no puede imaginar. Lo que mostramos en los ejercicios no es lo que llevaremos al campo de batalla durante una guerra.


Payaso azerbaiyano invita a pacificador ruso a salir a pelear 1 contra 1


La situación en la carretera Stepanakert-Goris, que conecta Nagorno-Karabaj y Armenia, continúa siendo tensa, el tráfico ha sido bloqueado por "ambientalistas" y "periodistas" azerbaiyanos durante más de un día.


----------



## arriondas (13 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Ah que hasta ahora han sido capaces de parar los ataques con misiles crucero?
> 
> Joder esta narrativa cada vez se parece más a la covidiana...



Eso no se lo cree ni el Pulido. Aunque viéndole, a lo mejor sí lo compra...


----------



## EUROPIA (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Reino Unido sanciona a responsables militares rusos y a empresas iraníes.*
El Reino Unido anunció este martes que sancionará a doce comandantes de las fuerzas armadas rusas y a responsables de empresas iraníes implicados en la fabricación de drones, en respuesta a "los bombardeos de infraestructuras civiles" en *Ucrania*.

"Los ataques calculados de las fuerzas rusas contra ciudades y civiles inocentes en *Ucrania* no quedarán sin respuesta", declaró el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, James Cleverly, citado en un comunicado en el que se detallan las sanciones.


----------



## mareas (13 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la fachada oriental de las Canarias hay hidrocarburos, empresas canadienses y norteamericanas han perforado y los informes reales no se han publicado, nadie en su sano juicio invierte dinero en unas aguas en disputa, pero seguramente donde esta el premio gordo, es en las aguas mas atlanticas españolas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290738



Como te he comentado, ya se han hecho las prospecciones, durante la pasada década, no hace falta que VOX de ningún permiso, ya los dió Rajoy.: Repsol abandona las prospecciones en Canarias: el hallazgo de gas es insuficiente

1,5 millones de euros se gastó Repsol al mes en hacerlas y solo hay migajas..

Trabajo en la petrolera, sé de lo que estamos hablando. En el sector todo el mundo sabe lo que hay, ahora, el que quiera seguir autoengañandose..


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Vídeo del centro de Bakhmut grabado por combatientes de las AFU hace unos días. El cámara está filmando desde las inmediaciones del hotel Ukraina, cerca de la intersección de las calles Vasyl Pershyn y Mira.

En las imágenes se ven al menos dos vehículos blindados estadounidenses MRAP International MaxxPro pintados de verde.

También aparecían varios erizos antitanque con bloques de hormigón montados a lo largo de la calle Mira.

Coordenadas: 48.5869010, 38.0024251





__





Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



90% interceptados. Claro que sí, wapi


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania elevan a más de 95.000 los militares rusos "liquidados" en la guerra.*
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han elevado este martes a más de 95.000 los militares rusos "liquidados" en la guerra, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, unas cifras muy superiores a las reconocidas hasta ahora por Moscú.

El Estado Mayor del Ejército ucraniano ha dicho que "unos 95.260" militares rusos han muerto en combate,* incluidos 500 durante el último día*, antes de agregar que han sido destruidos 2.966 carros de combate, 1.931 sistemas de artillería, 211 sistemas de defensa antiaérea y 404 lanzacohetes múltiples autopropulsados y blindados.

Asimismo, ha subrayado en un mensaje en su cuenta en la red social Facebook que también han sido destruidos* 281 aviones, 264 helicópteros, 1.617 drones, 592 misiles de crucero, 16 embarcaciones y 4.549 vehículos* y tanques de combustible. "Los datos están siendo actualizados. Golpead al ocupante. Ganemos juntos. Nuestra fuerza está en la verdad", ha remachado.

El jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto de Estados Unidos, *Mark Milley*, afirmó el 10 de noviembre que Rusia ha sufrido "más de 100.000" bajas, entre militares muertos y heridos, en el marco de la invasión de Ucrania, antes de agregar que las cifras entre las filas ucranianas "son probablemente similares".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra por la energía los “incidentes“ del transporte se acentúan…voy a por palomitas…
www.democracynow.org/es/2022/12/12/titulares/keystone_pipeline_ruptures_in_kansas_causing_its_worst_ever_oil_spill


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2022)

Una cosa que deberían plantearse los rusos es vaciar el mar de Azov..en lugar de un triste puente que hagan una presa en Kerch y eso se evapora y vacía en pocos años, se deja un canal y listo.

cambiaría bastante el panorama estratégico de la defensa de Crimea.


----------



## dabuti (13 Dic 2022)

Cervezas desde Tel-Aviv, el Negro ni lo vas a oler.









Zelenski: "Cuando acabe la guerra sólo quiero ver el mar y tomar unas cervezas"


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, asegura que aún no está preparado para saber lo que vendrá cuando acabe la guerra, aunque dice que lo que más le gustaría es "ir al mar y beber unas cervezas".




www.20minutos.es


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania difunde un vídeo en ruso con instrucciones para rendirse vía dron.*
El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó hoy de la publicación de un vídeo *dirigido a los soldados rusos* con instrucciones para rendirse con ayuda de drones ucranianos, que les guiarán hasta un punto de encuentro con la parte ucraniana.

"Atención. Instrucciones para el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa de cómo rendirse en condiciones de seguridad", escribe el Estado Mayor ucraniano en un mensaje en Telegram, que acompaña del vídeo en cuestión, *escenificado paso a paso *y narrado en ruso.

La decisión de utilizar cuadricópteros responde al hecho de que hace más segura la rendición a los soldados rusos, según publica _Ukrainska Pravda_.

Así, en primer lugar, los soldados interesados en entregarse deben ponerse en contacto vía Telegram con "Quiero vivir", el proyecto estatal ucraniano creado para ofrecer una* vía de rendición segura* ante las fuerzas ucranianas, que les proporcionará más instrucciones y, en caso necesario, las coordenadas del punto de partida.


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los servicios de seguridad alemanes creen que los sospechosos del intento de golpe de Estado podrían estar vinculados a Rusia - *Bild*.
> 
> ▪ Según la Fiscalía Federal, los conspiradores planeaban negociar la nueva estructura estatal de Alemania con las potencias aliadas vencedoras de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> "Los miembros de la organización consideraban que la principal persona de contacto para estas negociaciones era exclusivamente Rusia", declaró la agencia en un comunicado.
> ...



Queda claro que es falsa bandera para inculpar a Rusia, encima es una chapuza.


----------



## ROBOTECH (13 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Estonia: “Somos un país neutral"*
> 
> 
> *Estonia prohíbe a la compañía ferroviaria estatal transportar mercancías entre Rusia y Bielorrusia *
> ...




Estonia no es un país... con poco más de un millón de habitantes no son un país, son una casa de putas. Estonia tiene menos habitantes que la Región de Murcia.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vídeo del centro de Bakhmut grabado por combatientes de las AFU hace unos días. El cámara está filmando desde las inmediaciones del hotel Ukraina, cerca de la intersección de las calles Vasyl Pershyn y Mira.
> 
> En las imágenes se ven al menos dos vehículos blindados estadounidenses MRAP International MaxxPro pintados de verde.
> 
> ...



Ojo que parece que la ruptura de la defensa de Bakhmut en el este, y que ha logrado hacer retroceder al menos 3 bloques de calles a los ukros,no lo han hecho los Wagner, sino el ejército ruso regular, aunque desconozco las unidades, porque el mapa de unidades militares desplegadas no lo indica.

Viendo el mapa anterior sin actualizar, podrían ser los cosacos, el 6º regimiento, quienes se hayan desplazado de Soledar a la zona de Bakhmut, para rematar la faena.

Los wagner parece que están concentrándose en el norte de Bakhmut (donde los ucro nazis volaron ya dos puentes en los últimos días).

Por tanto quizá estamos viendo que aquellos rusos desplazados de Jersón (los 30.000), ya han descansado y están en esta zona.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa que deberían plantearse los rusos es vaciar el mar de Azov..en lugar de un triste puente que hagan una presa en Kerch y eso se evapora y vacía en pocos años, se deja un canal y listo.
> 
> cambiaría bastante el panorama estratégico de la defensa de Crimea.
> 
> ...



_No es tan fácil.
El rio Don desemboca en el mar Azov._















El canal que permite a los barcos pasar del Mar Caspio al Mediterráneo


El Volga es el río más largo de Europa, discurriendo por 3.645 kilómetros a través de Rusia y desembocando en el Mar Caspio. A este se le denomina mar porque sus aguas son salobres, pero como ya explicamos en un artículo anterior es técnicamente un lago ya que así se le denominó en el tratado ent




www.labrujulaverde.com


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Y violar y torturar civiles (incluyendo niños) que viven en una región que ocupas porque te sale del rabo? Es ético eso artista?


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Un general británico declaró a los medios de comunicación británicos que 350 infantes de marina británicos participaban en "misiones peligrosas" en Ucrania. Se refiere a la participación de tropas regulares de la OTAN en la guerra de Ucrania.
En Ucrania hay muchos más polacos que británicos. Todo ello como parte de la actual guerra por poderes entre Rusia y la OTAN. No debería sorprendernos. En el futuro, este conflicto se intensificará y la implicación de la OTAN en la guerra seguirá aumentando.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo que parece que la ruptura de la defensa de Bakhmut en el este, y que ha logrado hacer retroceder al menos 3 bloques de calles a los ukros,no lo han hecho los Wagner, sino el ejército ruso regular, aunque desconozco las unidades, porque el mapa de unidades militares desplegadas no lo indica.
> 
> Viendo el mapa anterior sin actualizar, podrían ser los cosacos, el 6º regimiento, quienes se hayan desplazado de Soledar a la zona de Bakhmut, para rematar la faena.
> 
> ...



En Soledad están los cosacos, así es


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Ojalá sea cierto pero no me creo que lo hagan.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Un bombardero estratégico B-2 se incendió durante un aterrizaje en EEUU. El fuego pudo extinguirse, pero sufrió graves daños. Tras determinar las causas del incendio y evaluar los daños, se decidirá si se restaura un bien tan valioso o se desguaza. En total se fabricaron 21 aviones con un coste de entre 1.500 y 2.100 millones de dólares cada uno.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un general británico declaró a los medios de comunicación británicos que 350 infantes de marina británicos participaban en "misiones peligrosas" en Ucrania. Se refiere a la participación de tropas regulares de la OTAN en la guerra de Ucrania.
> En Ucrania hay muchos más polacos que británicos. Todo ello como parte de la actual guerra por poderes entre Rusia y la OTAN. No debería sorprendernos. En el futuro, este conflicto se intensificará y la implicación de la OTAN en la guerra seguirá aumentando.
> 
> 
> ...



Since 1919


----------



## Adriano II (13 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo que parece que la ruptura de la defensa de Bakhmut en el este, y que ha logrado hacer retroceder al menos 3 bloques de calles a los ukros,no lo han hecho los Wagner, sino el ejército ruso regular, aunque desconozco las unidades, porque el mapa de unidades militares desplegadas no lo indica.
> 
> Viendo el mapa anterior sin actualizar, podrían ser los cosacos, el 6º regimiento, quienes se hayan desplazado de Soledar a la zona de Bakhmut, para rematar la faena.
> 
> ...



Y los chechenos por donde andan??

Hace mucho que no se oye hablar de ellos y este tipo de batallas urbanas les vienen que ni anillo al dedo


----------



## dabuti (13 Dic 2022)

*Fuerzas rusas repelen ataques ucranianos y eliminan a 170 militares y destruyen decenas de sus vehículos bélicos*





13/12/2022

*Moscú, 13 dic *El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa ofreció su informe sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, y dio a conocer que más de 40 militares, mercenarios extranjeros y ultranacionalistas ucranianos fueron neutralizados, y dos blindados y cuatro vehículos bélicos suyos destruidos, en la dirección de Kupiansk.
Mientras en la dirección Krasno-Limanski, el fuego de la artillería y de los lanzacohetes pesados detuvieron los contraataques de tres grupos de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los asentamientos de Terny y Yampolovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, donde las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a más de 50 soldados entre muertos y heridos, mientras dos vehículos de combate de infantería, un vehículo blindado y tres camionetas fueron destruidas.
En la dirección a Donetsk, continúan las operaciones ofensivas de las tropas rusas que repelieron tres contraataques enemigos durante el día, y abatieron a más de 30 militares ucranianos y destruyeron a cuatro vehículos blindados de combate y tres camionetas.
En la dirección del sur de Donetsk, las pérdidas enemigas ascendieron a 50 militares ucranianos, tres vehículos blindados de combate y tres camionetas.
Por su parte, la aviación táctica y las fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron siete puestos de mando, 86 unidades de artillería en posiciones de fuego y 172 sitios de personal y equipo militar.
Asimismo, un depósito de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido cerca del pueblo de Konstantinovka en la República Popular de Donetsk, así como una batería de los sistemas de lanzacohetes.
A su vez, los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron dos drones y tres misiles HIMARS y HARM de fabricación estadounidense, en la región de Jerson.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

malos tiempos para la propaganda...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Y los chechenos por donde andan??
> 
> Hace mucho que no se oye hablar de ellos y este tipo de batallas urbanas les vienen que ni anillo al dedo



Por telegram los encontrarás…también en vk…


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

sin tregua

Las autoridades ucranianas han demostrado que no se puede confiar en ellas, por lo que la operación especial debe continuar, dijo Andrey Marochko, oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR, a NSN Radio.

“Hablo como una persona que escuchó las promesas de las autoridades ucranianas durante mucho tiempo, además, vivimos durante ocho largos años bajo las condiciones de los acuerdos de Minsk, se concluyeron más de 20 treguas diferentes... Pero nada de esto fue observado absolutamente por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Hubo treguas de Navidad y Año Nuevo, como las llamaron los representantes del Grupo de Contacto Trilateral, pero no funcionaron en absoluto. Todos ellos tenían como objetivo garantizar que el ejército ucraniano se reagrupara, acumulara fuerzas y fortaleciera sus posiciones. No hubo nada bueno para nosotros de estos acuerdos; en el momento de los acuerdos, murieron civiles, se destruyeron casas, hubo bombardeos de Donbass. No se puede confiar en los altos el fuego, la operación especial debe continuar”, dijo Marochko.


----------



## TOJO_3 (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Zoquete...no habia oido semejante abuelorio desde que tenia 6 años, de la España profunda, ¿verdad? ustedes nunca cambian. Son como una reserva india, pasaran los siglos y continuaran con su Franco y su Blas de Lezo, apestando a rancio.



Por Bizkaia tambien usamos esa expresión.
Y bastante. No recuerdo a nadie extrañarse al oirlo.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Por Bizkaia tambien usamos esa expresión.
> Y bastante. No recuerdo a nadie extrañarse al oirlo.



Me suda la polla, el hijo de puta me ha llamado zoquete por ser comunista, el subnormal es él.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No es tan fácil.
> El rio Don desemboca en el mar Azov._
> 
> 
> ...



Ya. Por eso digo de dejar un canal. Pero es un mar de muy poca profundidad y como mínimo toda su línea de costa crecería bastante y quedaría una especie de charca central que movería el agua del Don y sus barcos, claro, que en Rostov hay puerto.


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un bombardero estratégico B-2 se incendió durante un aterrizaje en EEUU. El fuego pudo extinguirse, pero sufrió graves daños. Tras determinar las causas del incendio y evaluar los daños, se decidirá si se restaura un bien tan valioso o se desguaza. En total se fabricaron 21 aviones con un coste de entre 1.500 y 2.100 millones de dólares cada uno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta ahora han restaurado los que han podido. Creo que de baja total solo han dado uno, este es el cuarto accidente.


----------



## McNulty (13 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa que deberían plantearse los rusos es vaciar el mar de Azov..en lugar de un triste puente que hagan una presa en Kerch y eso se evapora y vacía en pocos años, se deja un canal y listo.
> 
> cambiaría bastante el panorama estratégico de la defensa de Crimea.
> 
> ...



Tienen experiencia desde luego. 
Aunque el vídeo está muy sesgado de propaganda antirrusa, lo explica bien.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

En Rusia la crueldad en su invasión y sus declaraciones continuamente amenazantes no son más que la demostración de su debilidad como potencia económica y armamentística, dejando a su población sumida en el fanatismo. 

Vivimos y sufrimos el ocaso de un imperio que quiere morir matando.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

Combates cerca de Pervomayskoye: combatientes del DNR relatan el asalto a una fábrica de semillas

Soldados del 11º regimiento de la DNR libran encarnizados combates en los alrededores del pueblo de Pervomaiskoye. Los soldados de esta unidad están haciendo retroceder a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de Donetsk y haciendo todo lo posible por detener el terror que los militantes ucranianos infligen a los civiles de Donbass, porque tienen a sus familias detrás.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Botones Sacarino (13 Dic 2022)

Ataques ucranianos con drones kamikaze switchblade 300 contra infantería rusa. La precisión de estos drones es escalofriante.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tienen experiencia desde luego.
> Aunque el vídeo está muy sesgado de propaganda antirrusa, lo explica bien.



No me sea tramposete, hombre, en 1999 los soviets ya no estaban al mando, eso fué cosa de sus democráticos herederos.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Las fuerzas rusas parecen carecer de infraestructura suficiente para apoyar a sus tropas en Crimea.* - ISW

Los bloggers militares rusos afirmaron que el Hospital Clínico Naval 1472 en Sebastopol se enfrenta a una escasez de suministro de sangre para el personal ruso herido, dice el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra en su última actualización. Los blogueros afirmaron que el personal del hospital notificó al mando militar ruso que carecía de suministros comerciales para la extracción de sangre, pero no había recibido ningún apoyo para corregir el problema.


----------



## Harman (13 Dic 2022)

☦ Mediante sanciones contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa canónica, las autoridades de Kiev intentan poner a la gente en contra de la UOC para apoderarse de bienes.

El metropolita Antonio de Boryspil y Brovary registró el llamamiento
_"Primero, comprometer a la Iglesia y a sus ministros para que la opinión pública esté completamente en contra de la Iglesia canónica y nadie tenga siquiera una idea para defenderla. Y entonces será posible apoderarse tranquilamente de iglesias y monasterios. Pero sólo los que están lejos de la Iglesia pueden ser engañados de esta manera.
"Puedes poner a uno, dos o tres sacerdotes u obispos entre rejas o incluso matarlos, pero serán sustituidos por docenas más"._









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un general británico declaró a los medios de comunicación británicos que 350 infantes de marina británicos participaban en "misiones peligrosas" en Ucrania. Se refiere a la participación de tropas regulares de la OTAN en la guerra de Ucrania.
> En Ucrania hay muchos más polacos que británicos. Todo ello como parte de la actual guerra por poderes entre Rusia y la OTAN. No debería sorprendernos. En el futuro, este conflicto se intensificará y la implicación de la OTAN en la guerra seguirá aumentando.
> 
> 
> ...



Pues claro a ver quien te crees que volo el puente de Kerch, fueron los SAS seguro. 

Personalmente sabiendolo creo que hubiera dado orden de volar el eurotunel como poco...


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*"En el nombre de Dios, por Stalin"* 

lo dicho, esta "gente" sigue anclada en la WW2 .


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *"En el nombre de Dios, por Stalin"*
> 
> lo dicho, esta "gente" sigue anclada en la WW2 .



Fijate tu, unos con Stalin y los otros con las SS


----------



## McNulty (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No me sea tramposete, hombre, en 1999 los soviets ya no estaban al mando, eso fué cosa de sus democráticos herederos.



No tiene porque ser malo vaciar un lago. A nivel estratégico y económico puede ser muy útil.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## GuidoVonList (13 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y violar y torturar civiles (incluyendo niños) que viven en una región que ocupas porque te sale del rabo? Es ético eso artista?



Violadores de niños son los ucros. Les encanta la sodomía infantil y es más, es algo a legalizar poco a poco en los países NATO.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No tiene porque ser malo vaciar un lago. A nivel estratégico y económico puede ser muy útil.



En 1991 el lago aún era salvable, pero fué heredado por Kazakos y Uzbekos, los Kazakos salvaron su parte, que erá mímima, pero los Uzbelos pasaron olímpicamente del tema, naturalmente los mass mierda occidentales y los Canales Histeria le echan la culpa a los Soviet...pero hasta la Gordiloca de Madrid le echa la culpa a los soviets.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Un pequeño anticipo del spoiler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Violadores de niños son los ucros. Les encanta la sodomía infantil.



No trate de debatir con una adolescente de 14 años, ella solo escucha a sus hormonas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

mientras los colgaos del kremlin producen infografias con avances imparables, no hago otra cosa que ver material audiovisual del ejercito del pitufo pederasta reventao.

los powerpoints lo aguantan todo



rejon dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

estan colgaos o no estan colgaos?



rejon dijo:


> *"En el nombre de Dios, por Stalin"*
> 
> lo dicho, esta "gente" sigue anclada en la WW2 .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

que espresion?



TOJO_3 dijo:


> Por Bizkaia tambien usamos esa expresión.
> Y bastante. No recuerdo a nadie extrañarse al oirlo.


----------



## Xan Solo (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Santanderino entonces, gente reaccionaria de cohones.



Generalizaciones groseras por causa de procedencia?.
Esperaba algo más de usted. ¿O estamos en fase "revolución cultural"?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

eres mas tonto que comer sopa con tenedor
putincel singature



frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa que deberían plantearse los rusos es vaciar el mar de Azov..en lugar de un triste puente que hagan una presa en Kerch y eso se evapora y vacía en pocos años, se deja un canal y listo.
> 
> cambiaría bastante el panorama estratégico de la defensa de Crimea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seronoser (13 Dic 2022)

Según he entendido, la situación a estas horas en Bakhmut es algo parecido a esto:

El mapa base es el pro occidental (que es una puta mierda, pero es más facil de usar para pintarrajear). 
Está sin actualizar desde hace dos días. Sobre él, he pintado las nuevas líneas rojas donde el ejército ruso ha penetrado:




Los Wagner están:

1) En el noroeste: Atacando Pidgorodne, y por lo visto teniendo éxito, ya que los ucros han volado los puentes de la zona.
2) En el sur, donde Opytne ya es ruso en un 90%

El ejército ruso (cosacos o chechenos), están entrando por el Este de Bakhmut, donde han roto las defensas ucranianas, concretamente la que tenían que defender la Brigada de Montaña 71 de Ucrania, que ha colapsado estrepitosamente, permitiendo que los rusos entraran en las zonas residenciales.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Generalizaciones groseras por causa de procedencia?.
> Esperaba algo más de usted. ¿O estamos en fase "revolución cultural"?



Simple trolleo, no me gustan los insultos viejunos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

el regimen de putin se sostiene con los enganchaos a la tele del pitufo pederasta, sobre todo putas y en menor medida viejos, dado que pocos rusos llegan a serlo



utopic dijo:


> Que asco de putinejos elogian y defienden a uno de los principales culpables de esta vil guerra de agresión y además dicho personaje criminal de guerra por mas señas


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Dic 2022)

❗Estados Unidos puede anunciar el suministro de sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot a Kiev como parte de un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar.
La capacitación del ejército ucraniano en el uso de estos sistemas se llevaría a cabo en el Grafenwöhr alemán.
/CNN/
#Alemania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

los anglosajones participan bastante mas de la historia y logros positivos de los europeos que el bastardo imperio ruso



.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia sabe que los europeos no odian a los rusos, balticos y polacos aparte, la Union Europea esta dirigida por marionetas al servicio de anglosion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290969
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

*Macron: "La agresión de Rusia representa un atentado contra la estabilidad mundial"*
Casi medio centenar de países y una veintena de organizaciones internacionales sumaron fuerzas hoy en París, en una conferencia organizada por el Gobierno francés, para prometer a Ucrania *1.050 millones de euros en ayudas "concretas"* que permitirán al país sobrevivir al invierno y que no "caiga en la oscuridad".

"Podemos crear un sistema de toma de decisiones que puede privar completamente a Rusia del impacto de su estrategia terrorista", dijo el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenksi*, al intervenir por videoconferencia en la apertura del foro.

Macron aseveró que la agresión de Rusia representa un atentado contra la estabilidad mundial y la declaración de los derechos humanos, por lo que conminó a la comunidad internacional a aportar su grano de arena ante la *estrategia "cínica" de Moscú de responder a las derrotas militares con bombardeos sobre las infraestructuras civiles*.

El destino de buena parte de esa ayuda *(415 millones) será la red energética* ucraniana, muy dañada por los bombardeos, pero también habrá recursos para el sistema de aguas (25), para alimentación (38), para sanidad (17) y para transporte (22).


----------



## Simo Hayha (13 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗Estados Unidos puede anunciar el suministro de sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot a Kiev como parte de un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar.
> La capacitación del ejército ucraniano en el uso de estos sistemas se llevaría a cabo en el Grafenwöhr alemán.
> /CNN/
> #Alemania
> ...



Se viene una ristra de guantazos a dos manos a los rusos. Pero yo aun me esperaría a la primavera del año que viene para de reirme a carcajada limpia.


----------



## Trajanillo (13 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗Estados Unidos puede anunciar el suministro de sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot a Kiev como parte de un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar.
> La capacitación del ejército ucraniano en el uso de estos sistemas se llevaría a cabo en el Grafenwöhr alemán.
> /CNN/
> #Alemania
> ...



Pues les van a dar una mierda como un piano...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Switchblade 300 en acción


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues les van a dar una mierda como un piano...



Patriot...no conseguian ni derribar a los Scud-B de Saddam.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

aqui material ESPAÑOL, putinceles traidores asquerosos



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (13 Dic 2022)

*Tras otro incidente fronterizo, India acusó a China de intentar “cambiar unilateralmente el statu quo” en el Himalaya*
*Delhi acusó al régimen de Xi Jinping de invadir su territorio y provocar un enfrentamiento que dejó varios heridos. Es el hecho más grave ocurrido en la zona que se disputan los gigantes asiáticos desde 2020*
13 de Diciembre de 2022


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Dic 2022)

Bishop dijo:


> ¿A ti qué cojones te pasa? ¿Me he referido acaso a ti?



Aprende a citar, sucnor !!!.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (13 Dic 2022)

Ya he comentado hace muchos años que tengo familiares en las fuerzas armadas, me comentan que las estimaciones que a ellos les llegan es que el número de muertes diarias es de aproximadamente 1.000 individuos DE CADA UNA DE LAS PARTES, esas son muchas vidas y muchas familias destruidas, luego queremos llamarnos "humanos", esto no me es indiferente, lo siento por aquellos que se molesten por eso, saludos.


----------



## autonomo666 (13 Dic 2022)

Material moderno no porque eso no ayuda a venderlo. Si envías misiles antiaéreos y se siguen colando misiles y drones, quién los va a comprar?. Lo mismo con carros y demás.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

O armar células terroristas en Europa.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Ningún ukronazi sin su misil.



 Empezaron ellos, ahora les toca joderse !!!.

*Morituri te salutant !!!*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Dic 2022)

autonomo666 dijo:


> Material moderno no porque eso no ayuda a venderlo. Si envías misiles antiaéreos y se siguen colando misiles y drones, quién los va a comprar?. Lo mismo con carros y demás.



Eso es verdad, uno de los mayores fiascos para la venta de armas yankees en antiaéreos fue el ataque de represalia de Irán a sus bases en Irak en 2020…desde entonces la demanda ha bajado bastante en ciertos países de esos juguetes…


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Yo practicando la nueva formación de victoria de avance hacia atrás estratégica rusa.
> Sigo siendo un maestro estratega
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Ya he comentado hace muchos años que tengo familiares en las fuerzas armadas, me comentan que las estimaciones que a ellos les llegan es que el número de muertes diarias es de aproximadamente 1.000 individuos DE CADA UNA DE LAS PARTES, esas son muchas vidas y muchas familias destruidas, luego queremos llamarnos "humanos", esto no me es indiferente, lo siento por aquellos que se molesten por eso, saludos.



Es evidente que como mínimo.los ukros tienen el doble de bajas pero si, es muy triste que sean solo números. 
Parece que a nadie importan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

los felaputins estabais deseando una invasion de ucraina, ahora los lamentos o como va?
andabas con las banderitas de Z por febrero?



Argentium dijo:


> Ya he comentado hace muchos años que tengo familiares en las fuerzas armadas, me comentan que las estimaciones que a ellos les llegan es que el número de muertes diarias es de aproximadamente 1.000 individuos DE CADA UNA DE LAS PARTES, esas son muchas vidas y muchas familias destruidas, luego queremos llamarnos "humanos", esto no me es indiferente, lo siento por aquellos que se molesten por eso, saludos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## keylargof (13 Dic 2022)

*A CHUPAR POLLA BRITÁNICA, HIJOS DE PUTA PRORRUSOS, CERDOS INMUNDOS









Los Royal Marines admiten que han participado en operaciones encubiertas en Ucrania


El teniente general Robert Magowan ha reconocido que comandos especiales han llevado acabo “operaciones discretas” con un enorme riesgo político y militar




www.larazon.es




*


----------



## saturnin1 (13 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los catalanes hacen cosas extrañas, aún recordamos en el hilo de Siria la aparición de ambulancias catalanas con los mercenarios de la OTAN, en los grupos más extremistas que usaban los ataques suicidas por norma…



*La izquierda oficial española hace lo mismo, te recuerdo como Rita Maestre dijo que era un orgullo para Madrid que la cumbre de la OTAN se celebrara en esta ciudad.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

puede quizas, que la OTAN pase de apoyar a ucrania con el dedo meñique a hacerlo con el dedo vago
magnifico, al ATACMS!


----------



## Seronoser (13 Dic 2022)

La guerra va tan bien para Ucrania, que Usa va a sacrificar sus vetustos patriots, de 1981, en Ucrania:



Eso sí, tal vez con esta decisión, Rusia se decida a entrar por el Norte de Bielorrusia, para parar la llegada de material "nuevo"...o tal vez...tal vez...no...e igual que con Bakhmut, el objetivo es destruir...no conquistar.

De la wiki, que no es precisamente pro rusa :

_El 7 de abril de 1992, dos expertos del MIT y de la Universidad de Tel Aviv testificaron ante un comité de investigación del Congreso. De acuerdo con sus análisis, el sistema Patriot tenía un porcentaje de aciertos por debajo del 10%, llegando incluso al cero por ciento"

"Durante la invasión de Irak en 2003, las baterías de misiles Patriot consiguieron interceptar varios misiles iraquíes, pero se equivocaron al identificar y derribar un avión de combate Tornado GR4 como si fuera un misil iraquí, falleciendo los dos miembros de la tripulación. Inmediatamente después del incidente, se dijo que la causa había sido un error por parte de la tripulación del RAF. Sin embargo, un periodista estadounidense que formaba parte de la unidad operativa de la batería de misiles afirmó que "los Patriot confundieron un avión amigo con un misil balístico enemigo"._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

colega, pasamos 4 en chanclas por este hilo y ya es nuestro
la verdad siempre vence a la mentira


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tienen experiencia desde luego.
> Aunque el vídeo está muy sesgado de propaganda antirrusa, lo explica bien.



Vale que el cultivo del algodon sovietico acelero la desecacion, pero el cambio climatico regional y las extinciones masivas de plantas y animales son totalmente ciclicas y normales en la historia del planeta.

PD- No hace tanto el desierto del Sahara era un vergel tropical, con negros cazando en zonas pantanosas, que hoy en dia son pedregales de Argelia, Libia y vecinos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

es hora de terminar las trincheras que dejaron a medias en el bosque rojo de chernobil!"



Seronoser dijo:


> La guerra va tan bien para Ucrania, que Usa va a sacrificar sus vetustos patriots, de 1981, en Ucrania:
> 
> 
> 
> Eso sí, tal vez con esta decisión, Rusia se decida a entrar por el Norte de Bielorrusia, para parar la llegada de material "nuevo"...o tal vez...tal vez...no...e igual que con Bakhmut, el objetivo es destruir...no conquistar.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La guerra va tan bien para Ucrania, que Usa va a sacrificar sus vetustos patriots, de 1981, en Ucrania:
> 
> 
> 
> Eso sí, tal vez con esta decisión, Rusia se decida a entrar por el Norte de Bielorrusia, para parar la llegada de material "nuevo"...o tal vez...tal vez...no...e igual que con Bakhmut, el objetivo es destruir...no conquistar.



Estaran modernizados y lo mas interesante de la noticia, es que esos misiles son muy caros !!!.


----------



## NPI (13 Dic 2022)

utopic dijo:


> El infame agresor el gobierno ruso ataca las infratructuras para dejar a la poblacion civil sin electricidad y calefacción en el invierno..
> otro crimen más de guerra hijos de puta


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En realidad apenas existen diferencias entre ellos, salvo en Galitzia-Volinia (debido a siglos de dominio e influencia polaca)



La unión sovietica debio de dejar Galizia en manos polacas en el año 45, pero les pudo el ansia viva de joder a los polacos y ahora lo están pagando.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

Caros son los yates y las juergas de los boyardos, lo que son los `patriot son una desguazadora de chatarra voladora rusa. 300 km de dolor

As _The Guardian_ reviewed of the dangers involved in sending the Patriot:



> _"Long sought by the Ukrainians, the missiles have *a range of up to 300km*, but so far the US and its allies, including the UK, have declined to supply them because they could be used to hit targets inside Russia. *Supplying them would help "bring the war to an end as soon as possible"*, Johnson said._






.Kaikus dijo:


> Estaran modernizados y lo mas interesante de la noticia, es que esos misiles son muy caros !!!.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

a ver ratas, a las madrigeras que hemos llegado


----------



## emperador_zar (13 Dic 2022)

Al loro que ya estan en bajmut


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

strelkov seguramente se tome bastante bien lo de los patriot  , es un psicopata terrorista de mierda pero algunas luces tiene

_ha sido una trampa de occidente desde un principio y ahora solo la estan cerrando hasta las ultimas consecuencias, lo proximo los atacms_


----------



## Aurkitu (13 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> puede quizas, que la OTAN pase de apoyar a ucrania con el dedo meñique a hacerlo con el dedo vago
> magnifico, al ATACMS!



Reino Unido, Inglaterra, satélite espía de la UE para EEUU aún formando parte de ella, y ya por libre, haciendo lo posible por dejar una UE débil y dividida para rapiñarla y que no haga sombra a la hegemonía e influencia anglo. Lo último que buscan es una UE fuerte, menos mirando con buenos ojos hacia Rusia. Quieren vasallos dependientes y sin una meta continental común. Y tú aplaudiéndolo, lo de folla-OTAN lo lleváis a fuego grabado en la frente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (13 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estaran modernizados y lo mas interesante de la noticia, es que esos misiles son muy caros !!!.



Caros y presumiblemente inútiles.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

no veo en que va a estar mas débil la UE con UCRANIA INCORPORADA 



Aurkitu dijo:


> Reino Unido, Inglaterra, satélite espía de la UE para EEUU aún formando parte de ella, y ya por libre, haciendo lo posible por dejar una UE débil y dividida para rapiñarla y que no haga sombra a la hegemonía e influencia anglo. Lo último que buscan es una UE fuerte, menos mirando con buenos ojos hacia Rusia. Quieren vasallos dependientes y sin una meta continental común. Y tú aplaudiéndolo, lo de folla-OTAN lo lleváis a fuego grabado en la frente.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me suda la polla, el hijo de puta me ha llamado zoquete por ser comunista, el subnormal es él.



Ha iniciado un zipizape, más te vale que te sahúmes un poco  

R.A.E.
zipizape
1. m. coloq. Riña ruidosa o con golpes.
sahumar
1. tr. Dar humo aromático a algo a fin de purificarlo o para que huela bien. U. t. c. prnl.

Anda que no hay palabras menos usadas que zoquete.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

Hoy en día, Rusia es la reencarnación del nazismo, es un estado fascista, donde no importa la verdad, solo importa el relato oficial, el del nuevo Führer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

el esperto en el presente astral ruso ha hablado
figura! artista!



Alvin Red dijo:


> Ha iniciado un zipizape, más te vale que te sahúmes un poco
> 
> R.A.E.
> zipizape
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

es un nazismo azurullado, todo lo que toca rusia lo azurulla, como la iglesia ortodoxa moscovita, que es una bochornosa oficina de la FSB, iglesia potemkin, adoramos al estado en realidad, nos gusta el carnabal.



rejon dijo:


> Hoy en día, Rusia es la reencarnación del nazismo, es un estado fascista, donde no importa la verdad, solo importa el relato oficial, el del nuevo Führer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

traigo la pasti roja a esta secta para que desperteis de la matrix del pitufo pederasta


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

"Última hora: la administración Biden está finalizando los planes para enviar el sistema de defensa antimisiles Patriot a Ucrania que podría anunciarse tan pronto como esta semana". 

"Los ucranianos serán entrenados para usarlos en una base del Ejército de EEUU en Grafenwoehr, Alemania, dijeron las autoridades".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (13 Dic 2022)

Mostrar contenido ignorado/ <ignorar>


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La capacitación del ejército ucraniano en el uso de estos sistemas se llevaría a cabo en el Grafenwöhr alemán.
> /CNN/



En ese modernisimo acuartelamiento de Grafenwöhr se adiestraron las divisiones de elite italianas de la Repubblica Sociale Italiana y tambien se entreno la Division Española de Voluntarios, la Division Azul.


----------



## NPI (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los servicios de seguridad alemanes creen que los sospechosos del intento de golpe de Estado podrían estar vinculados a Rusia - *Bild*.
> 
> ▪ Según la Fiscalía Federal, los conspiradores planeaban negociar la nueva estructura estatal de Alemania con las potencias aliadas vencedoras de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> "Los miembros de la organización consideraban que la principal persona de contacto para estas negociaciones era exclusivamente Rusia", declaró la agencia en un comunicado.
> ...



El PANFLETO Bild es Axel Springer SE, es decir KKR & Co. L.P.(está dentro de las 4 MARÍAS), es otro ÓRGANO DE PROPAGANDA de EEUU


> - Die Welt
> - Bild
> - Auto Bild
> - Audio Video Foto Bild
> ...


----------



## kasperle1966 (13 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗Estados Unidos puede anunciar el suministro de sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot a Kiev como parte de un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar.
> La capacitación del ejército ucraniano en el uso de estos sistemas se llevaría a cabo en el Grafenwöhr alemán.
> /CNN/
> #Alemania
> ...



Creo recordar que ese fue el campo de instrucción de la División Azul, ¿no?

El *13 de julio de 1941* salió de Madrid el primer contingente de españoles rumbo a *Alemania*. Con sólo cuatro semanas de instrucción en *Grafenwöhr* (_Baviera_) el grupo formaría la 250 división de infantería del ejército alemán, integrada inicialmente por tres regimientos de infantería y uno de artillería, contando también con divisiones de anti carros, exploración y zapadores. 
*¿Qué fue la División Azul? España en la Segunda Guerra*


----------



## Bishop (13 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Aprende a citar, sucnor !!!.



Claro que sí... campeón.

¿Es que acaso no sale este gráfico *en tu mensaje*?


----------



## NPI (13 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tienen experiencia desde luego.
> Aunque el vídeo está muy sesgado de propaganda antirrusa, lo explica bien.







La PROPAGANDA para ser efectiva, tiene que ser CREÍBLE y VERÍDICA.
En 1999 no existía la URSS, todo lo demás es autoengañarse.
Y el que justifica la MENTIRA a sabiendas, es igual que el que lanza la PROPAGANDA FALSA.


----------



## saturnin1 (13 Dic 2022)

El presidente interino de la República Popular de Donetsk, Denis Pushilin, anunció la liberación del 50 por ciento del territorio de la República de las fuerzas ucranianas.

“Hemos logrado hoy liberar la mitad del territorio de los ultranacionalistas”, citó Ria Novosti a Pushilin.

Agregó que “nuestras fuerzas están haciendo todo lo posible para liberar todo el territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk”.



Denis Pushilin









Liberado casi el 50 por ciento del territorio de la República de Donetsk, afirma Pushilin - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Donetsk, 13 dic (SANA) El presidente interino de la República Popular de Donetsk, Denis Pushilin,




sana.sy


----------



## NPI (13 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



Añado sobre este usuario, hoy es este, ayer era otro y mañana será otro, diferentes cuentas mismo usuario.


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## saturnin1 (13 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Añado sobre este usuario, hoy es este, ayer era otro y mañana será otro, diferentes cuentas mismo usuario.



*Si te refieres a mi cm de Potemos, que sepas que he tenido que abrir una cuenta nueva por problemas técnicos con la anterior que era saturnin, que está bloqueada hasta que algún administrador de Burbuja la desbloquee.*


----------



## Praktica (13 Dic 2022)

*ot
Estados Unidos entrega obuses M777 a formaciones kurdas en Siria, lo que causa ‘desconcierto’ en Ankara*
Hoy, 14:06
https://topwar.ru/206695-ssha-pered...cy-m777-chto-vyzvalo-nedoumenie-v-ankare.html
tr dee

*Estados Unidos ha entregado obuses M777 de 155 mms. a las Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias (FDS). Las SDF son formaciones kurdas que cuentan con apoyo USA pero están en conflicto con las fuerzas turcas: estos obuses pueden ser utilizados ahora por los kurdos contra el ejército turco,* al menos en el norte de Siria.

USA, que nominalmente ‘lidera’ la ‘coalición internacional’ para luchar contra el ‘Estado Islámico’ en Siria e Irak, ha realizado otro envío de armas a las ‘Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias’, kurdas.

Según medios de comunicación sirios, el nuevo cargamento, que incluye armas, municiones y vehículos, ya ha llegado a Derik (al-Malikiya).

*A finales de noviembre, el Pentágono anunció planes para ‘ajustar’ el suministro de armas que podrían utilizarse contra los aliados estadounidenses de la OTAN, en particular Turquía. Sin embargo, los planes USA no incluyen el cese del suministro de armas a los kurdos sirios.*

El portavoz militar estadounidense Eric Pahon señaló que *el Pentágono tiene la intención de realizar ajustes en la ayuda militar a los ‘socios kurdos’ en la medida necesaria para la eliminación definitiva del ‘Estado Islámico’.*

La transferencia de obuses a formaciones armadas kurdas ha causado tensión en Ankara. Al fin y al cabo, Turquía entiende que detrás de toda la palabrería sobre la lucha contra el ISIS, esas armas serán utilizadas por los kurdos contra las tropas turcas en el norte de Siria.

*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

coment de foristas de la fuente:*


Sabelotodo_ Hoy, 14: 19
*Me pregunto cómo se correlaciona esto con el Artículo 5 de la OTAN?*

maxim1987 Hoy, 15: 06
+2
*Cada vez me conmueve más una organización llamada OTAN*

Farmacéutico Hoy, 14: 09
+ 19
*No entiendo la sorpresa de los turcos. Son solo negocios,* no es nada personal.

Tio lee Hoy, 14: 14
+ 19
Los obuses ahora pueden ser utilizados por los kurdos contra el ejército turco. *¿Por qué no enviaron los Hymars? *¡Para una mayor sorpresa turca!

Mal xnumx Hoy, 14: 35
+5
*Estados Unidos entrega obuses M777 a formaciones kurdas en Siria, lo que causa ‘desconcierto’ en Ankara
Bueno, los campos petroleros "justamente exprimidos" del pueblo sirio de acuerdo con las ‘reglas democráticas deben protegerse con todo el poder pro-estadounidense, *incluidos los obuses.

Dost Hoy, 14: 50
+3
*Resulta que los turcos son iguales. Comercian con nosotros y suministran armas a los ucranianos, pero al mismo tiempo no entienden cómo los estadounidenses pueden comerciar con ellos y suministrar armas a los ucranianos.*

bandabas Hoy, 15: 18
+2
Bueno, el Sr. Erdogan está tratando de sentarse en una pila de sillas. Juega a la sinagoga en Constantinopla.

ARIONkrsk Hoy, 16: 43
+1
Cita de Farmacéutico. No entiendo la sorpresa de los turcos. Son solo negocios, nada personal. L*os turcos no se sorprenden cuando ellos mismos suministran armas a Ukra, así que dejen que los estadounidenses suministren y continúen cagando.*

Yaro Polk Hoy, 14: 15
+5
*los fascistas son mas ‘comprendidos’. ¿porque ellos no?*

Su Hoy, 14: 16
+3
*Erdogan se comerá sus zapatos de ira. Enfrentará el conflicto. *La admisión de nuevos miembros a la OTAN puede ser bloqueada.

Leshak Hoy, 14: 18
+ 12
*¿No hacen lo mismo los turcos? Demuestran amistad con Rusia y suministran armas a Ucrania. Así que siempre hay algo para un asno turco astuto.*

espíritu Hoy, 14: 39
+4
*Erdogan pensó que él solo podía sentarse en 10 sillas al mismo tiempo. *Este es un error clásico de este tipo de "Gerentes" que se creen los más inteligentes de este mundo, por lo que Erdogan s*e sumergió en su propio guano.*


----------



## kasperle1966 (13 Dic 2022)

*La astucia del soldado ruso rompe las armas de la OTAN: cómo se ponen de rodillas los HIMARS y se desmantela JAVELIN*
Cómo nuestro ejército y nuestros diseñadores encuentran los puntos débiles de las armas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania y las destruyen.

Victor BARANETS
Observador militar de Komsomolskaya Pravda, miembro del Consejo Público del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.



Los HIMARS son quizás el arma más seria en manos de los ucranianos. Pero también los controlamos. Foto: Global U.S. Air Force/globallookpress.com Press

No pasa una semana sin que Estados Unidos y otros países de la OTAN anuncien nuevos envíos de armas a Ucrania. Más recientemente, el Pentágono anunció que había enviado a Kiev un gran lote de misiles tierra-aire Hawk. Y se presenta con gran pompa: _"¡nuestro sistema es mejor que los Buks rusos!"_ Y otros tipos de equipos militares, transferidos por Occidente a los ucranianos, son ensalzados en todos los sentidos. Todo el mundo ha oído hablar de Javelins, Bayraktars, Himars (o Quimeras). Ya se han convertido en marcas. Pero tras el ensordecedor anuncio de sus méritos, Occidente suele pasar por alto sus defectos. Debilidades. Y también están ahí. Nuestros guerreros intentan explotarlos para ganar la batalla. Examinemos ahora esos puntos débiles.

*"Halcón" no es tan feo como lo pintan*
El MIM-23 Hawk estadounidense es un veterano de la Guerra Fría. Se remonta a los años sesenta. Ha estado en muchas guerras. En su clase se ha ganado la reputación de arma con la menor relación cantidad/calidad (relación munición gastada/resultado). En 60 años, los Hawkeyes sólo derribaron 38 aviones enemigos e hicieron casi otros tantos _"autodisparos"_: por error destruyeron los suyos. Como dijo uno de nuestros especialistas en defensa antiaérea, _"es un sacrilegio comparar este "autodisparador" patentado con el "Buk" _ruso que demostró su eficacia más de una vez. Ya se calcula que en los países en los que el Buk participó en operaciones de combate tuvo más aciertos en un par de años que los Hawks durante toda su _"carrera"._

En Siria, por ejemplo, de 29 misiles lanzados por el Buk, 24 alcanzaron los objetivos.

Ahora hay 12.000 sistemas Hawk en los arsenales estadounidenses. El Pentágono calcula que su desmantelamiento requerirá más de 2.000 millones de dólares. Por eso se decidió vender los _"pensionistas"_ a los ucranianos. También se alegran de tener un tirachinas. Es el caso cuando se dice: _"Que Dios nos ayude lo que no queremos"._

Pero no nos andemos con rodeos. Estos _"viejos muchachos" _siguen siendo peligrosos para nuestros misiles de crucero, aviones y helicópteros. _"El Hawk es capaz de interceptar objetivos de alta velocidad a baja altura, se guía automáticamente hasta la fuente de interferencia y es ágil una vez detectado el objetivo. Otra ventaja es su gran movilidad"._

¿Cuáles son los puntos débiles del Halcón? Hice esta pregunta a un gran experto de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea estadounidenses, el ingeniero de diseño Vadim Poladiev:
- _El uso del Hawk en el campo de batalla ha demostrado que requiere una puntería constante del misil durante todo su tiempo de vuelo. Si se amortigua la señal de guiado, el misil se desvía de su curso: su capacidad de interferencia se sitúa entre los años setenta y noventa._

Además, el complejo no está integrado en los sistemas digitales centralizados de mando y control, por lo que es imposible utilizarlo en modo silencioso de radio y localización. Los ucranianos y sus _"mentores"_ estadounidenses tendrán que mantener el radar encendido permanentemente o durante mucho tiempo. Y nuestros misiles supersónicos antimisiles Kh-31PD no tardarán en llegar. Cabe recordar que ya el primer día de la operación especial nuestras tropas destruyeron 36 radares ucranianos. Y muchos de ellos eran mucho más avanzados que el Halcón.

Además, el Hawk es un arma caprichosa: su capacidad de radar se reduce considerablemente con lluvia, nieve y niebla. Por no hablar de la disminución de la eficacia de este sistema si el avión maniobra o se atasca.

*"Santa jabalina" no salva a Zelensky

*
Los ucranianos casi rezaron por los Javelins. Incluso dibujaron pintadas como esta en Kiev. ¿Dónde están ahora esas _"Jabalinas"_? Foto: Getty Images

Hoy en día sólo se oye hablar del sistema antitanque estadounidense más famoso (ATMS) Javelin en un vivero. Estados Unidos ha transferido más de 7.000 de estos sistemas a Ucrania. La gente de Kiev se bautizó y rezó por ellos. Zelensky incluso se encargó una camiseta con la inscripción _"Santa Jabalina"_. El Estado Mayor ucraniano prometió una rápida victoria con estas armas, que _"enterrarían el blindaje Moskal"_.

Sí, es una pieza bastante seria de equipo de combate. Tiene sus propias ventajas. El alcance del fuego es de 2 kilómetros. El truco más peligroso es atacar al objetivo casi verticalmente: desde arriba a la torreta del tanque, donde está la menor protección. Los golpes en la frente normalmente sólo contaminan el tanque (por ejemplo, nuestro T-90 resultó no ser rival para un Javelin). Y se nos dice que no hay antídoto para un _"santo"_. 

Desglosémoslo.

Sí, las jabalinas atacan a los tanques desde arriba. Pero nuestros artesanos han soldado _"pajareras"_ -jaulas de hierro- a la torreta. Una vez alcanzado, la _"jabalina"_ explota, pero no perfora la armadura.

Sigamos adelante. Un soldado con una jabalina debe estar en línea de visión directa con el objetivo. Y esto es un dato para los francotiradores: ya han abatido a _"jabalineros"_ por docenas, que ahora se han hecho aún más visibles en la blanca nieve.

Los antiguos sistemas suministrados a Ucrania requieren la iluminación del objetivo que desenmascara el lugar de lanzamiento: se dispara al instante.

La cabeza buscadora de la Jabalina suele reaccionar ante un objetivo caliente: los motores de un tanque. Esto también lo tienen en cuenta nuestros combatientes. Cuando los motores están apagados y los vehículos de combate están camuflados, el ATC estadounidense simplemente no los ve. Y con lluvia, niebla o nieve se queda ciego.

A los cerebros de nuestra industria de defensa se les ocurrió otra herramienta complicada: las granadas de aerosol. Forman una nube delante del tanque, que bloquea la cabeza de guía infrarroja de la Jabalina.

También hay complejos de defensa activa _"Afganit"_ o _"Drozd-2"_. El primero intercepta los cohetes que vuelan hacia el tanque con un contrafuego, y el segundo libera un denso haz de fragmentos, formando un _"paraguas"_ que salva al vehículo de combate de un ataque con jabalina desde arriba.

*Domar al "Bayraktar"*
Los rumores sobre las capacidades de combate de los drones turcos Bayraktar resultaron ser exagerados. Aunque millones de copias de vídeos de la guerra de Karabaj impresionaron incluso a los especialistas: allí los Bayraktar azerbaiyanos destruyeron fácilmente tanques y cañones armenios (aunque, en muchos casos, estaban indefensos -no estaban cubiertos por la defensa antiaérea). Cuando Kiev recibió la primera docena de Bayraktars, los militares ucranianos prometieron que con semejante equipamiento estarían seguros de vencer a los rusos.

Sí, las características reivindicadas de los drones turcos no deben tomarse a la ligera. _"El Bayraktar puede pasar hasta 24 horas en el aire. Tiene cuatro misiles bajo su vientre. Tiene una autonomía de hasta 150 kilómetros". _Son ventajas. Pero también hay desventajas, que (aunque no inmediatamente) se pusieron de manifiesto con las operaciones de combate en Ucrania. Estos puntos débiles fueron utilizados por nuestra defensa aérea y guerra electrónica (EWC). Los especialistas en EEW confundieron los _"cerebros"_ electrónicos de los drones para que se estrellaran contra el suelo.

También se reveló otro punto débil del Bayraktar. Para dar en el blanco con precisión, tiene que iluminarlo con su designador láser. Para ello, el dron necesita descender a una altitud de 3, o incluso 1,5 kilómetros (dependiendo de las condiciones meteorológicas). Y entonces se convierte en una presa fácil para el sistema de misiles tierra-aire Pantsir-S1 (su cañón alcanza el objetivo a una altitud de 4 kilómetros). Pero el mayor número de _"Bayraktars"_ en Ucrania fue acribillado por nuestro sistema antiaéreo _"Tor-M2"_. La probabilidad de alcanzar a los drones turcos con su misil se estima en un 85-95%.

En total, a finales de septiembre de 2022 Ucrania ya había perdido unos 130 _"Bairaktars"_. Sólo son eficaces cuando no existe un sistema de defensa aérea desarrollado.

Muchos se habrán dado cuenta de que en los últimos meses han desaparecido casi por completo las noticias sobre bayraktars turcos en Ucrania. ¿Está claro ahora por qué?

*Derramó "vino de Oporto"*
Los rumores sobre las capacidades de combate de los obuses estadounidenses M777 (los bromistas los apodaban _"Tres hachas"_ o _"Vino de Oporto"_) fueron inflados por los ucranianos hasta alcanzar proporciones fantásticas. La prensa estadounidense también dio mucha publicidad a estas armas. Así describía el New York Times el bautismo de fuego del M777 en Ucrania: _"Disfrazada con un montón de ramas cortadas de los árboles más cercanos, es un arma que Kiev espera que sea crucial en el conflicto con Rusia"_. O aquí hay más: _"Los primeros M777, el arma más mortífera que Occidente ha proporcionado a Zelensky, están ahora desplegados en combate en el este de Ucrania. Su llegada ha apoyado las esperanzas de Kiev de lograr la superioridad artillera"._

Los oficiales ucranianos también estaban encantados. _"Esta arma nos acerca a la victoria",_ declaró el coronel Roman Kachur, comandante de la 55ª brigada de artillería de las AFU, que fue la primera en desplegar el obús de ultramar.

Sin embargo, estos arrebatos fueron severamente socavados por el experto estadounidense número 1 en el ejército ruso, el director del _think tank_ Michael Coffman. Inmediatamente se mostró escéptico ante las bravuconadas declaraciones del mando ucraniano: _"Los rusos son uno de los mayores ejércitos de artillería a los que te puedes enfrentar. Saben cómo encontrar un antídoto"._

Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde el comienzo del uso activo de las armas milagrosas en Ucrania, y no han demostrado ser nada destacable. Las habladurías de que con su ayuda las AFU ganarán definitivamente las batallas de artillería, de que los M777 cambiarán fácilmente el rumbo de las batallas, resultaron ser meras habladurías. Resultó que los rusos tienen sistemas eficaces para detectar la artillería enemiga. Y significa _"dispara y huye"_. De lo contrario, en un minuto habrá represalias.

Y luego resultó que los obuses M777 son remolcados por tractores (a diferencia de nuestro _"Msta" 2C19")_. Por lo tanto, los _"Tres ejes"_ son demasiado lentos para tomar represalias. Sus tripulaciones se encuentran en campo abierto, a menudo son alcanzadas por la metralla de los proyectiles, que estallan incluso a 50 - 100 metros. Las propias armas también están dañadas. Debido a ello, los M777 _"heridos"_ tienen que ser arrastrados constantemente a Polonia para ser reparados. Según el Pentágono, _"al menos un tercio de los obuses que han participado en los combates se encuentran ya en estado inutilizable"._ Y las tripulaciones rusas del Msta 2C19 están protegidas por el blindaje de este cañón autopropulsado.

Pero lo curioso es que ya después de una docena de disparos el barril de _"vino de Oporto"_ está trivialmente... doblado. El experto estadounidense Joseph Trevithick, comentando este problema recordó que el M777 fue remolcado por el freno de boca - fue un logro de los ingenieros estadounidenses. Si se conduce el obús de cuatro toneladas por los barrancos o caminos rurales, muy pronto el proyectil llegará a cualquier parte, pero no al enemigo. La precisión disminuye rápidamente.

Sin embargo, es absolutamente erróneo rebajar los Ejes a cero. A pesar de todas las deficiencias de estos obuses, siguen alcanzando nuestras posiciones. Y las ciudades de Donbass también reciben una paliza de ellos.



Los helicópteros son indispensables en primera línea. Son los ojos y los oídos de los exploradores. Foto: Servicio de Prensa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso/TASS

*Orientación espacial*
Y el principal problema ni siquiera proviene de los propios obuses M-777, sino de los modernos misiles Excalibur de alta precisión guiados por GPS que les suministran los estadounidenses. Es decir, ¡se guían por satélites espaciales!

Al principio parecía que no había antídoto para ellos. Y, sin embargo, nuestros científicos y diseñadores lo han encontrado. Resultó que es posible luchar contra proyectiles de alta precisión con la ayuda de medios de guerra electrónica que interfieren las señales GPS y derriban la corrección Excalibur.

Pero la forma más segura de derrotar el ataque estadounidense sigue siendo la misma: destruir los obuses M777 que se utilizan para disparar los proyectiles Excalibur. Que es lo que están haciendo nuestras tropas.

*Sometiendo a los "HIMARS"*
El nombre del lanzacohetes múltiple estadounidense (MLRS) HIMARS también se ha convertido en un meme durante los combates en Ucrania. Los _"Haimars"_, popularmente conocidos como _"Quimeras"_, aparecen a diario en los informes militares. Los ucranianos pronuncian estos nombres con infalible entusiasmo y se deshacen en cumplidos como vareniks con crema agria: _"¡Es uno de los sistemas más potentes y de mayor alcance del mundo!"._

Aquí estaban claramente tendidos de proa ante el arma americana. Comparación: hay seis proyectiles de 227 mm en el lanzador de HIMARS. El alcance de este tipo de munición es de 70 km. El MLRS ruso Tornado-S tiene 12 lanzadores para cohetes de 300 mm. Su alcance normal de tiro es de 120 kilómetros y su alcance máximo de 200 kilómetros. ¿Alguna pregunta?

Aun así, el HIMARS es un arma seria. Y sería injusto menospreciar sus puntos fuertes. También están ahí.

Tarda ocho minutos en pasar de la posición de estiba a la de disparo. Apuntar tarda 16 segundos. No requiere nivelación (alineación de la pistola con el suelo) ni topografía, todos los ajustes son automáticos, por ordenador. Para ello, HIMARS cuenta con una gran cantidad de inteligencia: acelerómetros, gravímetros, inclinómetros y otros sensores.

Sólo necesitas las coordenadas del objetivo de los mismos satélites espaciales. O desde un dron. Eso es, tal vez, todo lo que hay que hacer. Los estadounidenses declararon con confianza: _"Como resultado, no hay posibilidad de interferencia y pérdida de comunicación. Junto con el sensor GPS se garantiza la precisión y fiabilidad del misil"._

Y realmente fue así. Pero por el momento. Los especialistas rusos en defensa antiaérea y guerra electrónica trabajaron duro para encontrar las claves del HIMARS. Consiguieron interferir o bloquear la señal GPS.

El campo de batalla se convirtió en un campo de pruebas.

Con el tiempo, empezaron a aparecer cada vez más pruebas del creciente número de interceptaciones de HIMARS. Por poner sólo un ejemplo, el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk-M3 resultó ser un interceptor fiable. Además, sus especificaciones no indicaban su capacidad para derribar cohetes. Al fin y al cabo, los misiles HIMARS son un blanco muy difícil porque son pequeños y vuelan a gran altura y velocidad. Y son derribados tras ser detectados a altitudes de unos 22 kilómetros en 10 segundos. Esta capacidad del Buk-M3 no se descubrió a la primera, sino después de muchos intentos.

Y así es como lo contó el comandante Alexander Topal, comandante de la unidad de defensa aérea: 

_-Si al principio no entendíamos lo que eran (misiles HIMARS. - Auth.), ahora ya estamos trabajando libremente sobre estos objetivos... Los diseñadores nos han proporcionado un nuevo programa, y el proyectil HIMARS es ahora un objetivo común para nosotros. Podemos verlos y destruirlos libremente sin problemas._

Me dijo Yuri Knutov, experto militar en defensa antiaérea:
_
- El problema era que anteriormente nuestro software no se había cargado con los datos de HIMARS. Ahora hemos podido estudiar en detalle sus parámetros de vuelo y ajustar los algoritmos. Y finalmente desarrollar una contramedida eficaz._

*https://www.kp.ru/daily/27482/4691610/*


----------



## Dado8 (13 Dic 2022)

Lo de Mariupol al lado de Bakhmut va a quedar en una simple fiesta estudiantil.

"Tropas rusas en las afueras de Bakhmut.".

t.me/FrentedelEste/7678


----------



## rejon (13 Dic 2022)

China ya da claramente por perdida la guerra para Rusia. Estos gestos son muy significativos.


----------



## El Exterminador (13 Dic 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> *A CHUPAR POLLA BRITÁNICA, HIJOS DE PUTA PRORRUSOS, CERDOS INMUNDOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lograron liberar Crimea? Y expulsar a los rusos de ucrania? Menuda misión tan exitosa


----------



## Artedi (13 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> .../...
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Coño, si estos son los que se ofrecieron el año 2017 para venir a España a repartir unas cuantas hostias con lo del referendum, al grito de "Viva Cristo Rey" (ver video en el enlace).









"Viva Cristo Rey": Los 300 paramilitares ucranianos que quieren "defender la unidad de España" por las armas


Bajo la atenta mirada del retrato de Franco, alzando su brazo derecho y con un sonoro "viva Cristo Rey" pronunciado en castellano, ofrecen 300 hombres con experiencia militar para




www.elmundo.es





Levanta el brazo mientras nombra a Cristo Rey porque ha visto un taxi, como de costumbre. El retrato de Pako Franko, que no falte!


----------



## Centinela (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Zoquete...no habia oido semejante abuelorio desde que tenia 6 años, de la España profunda, ¿verdad? ustedes nunca cambian. Son como una reserva india, pasaran los siglos y continuaran con su Franco y su Blas de Lezo, apestando a rancio.



Menudo zascandil estas hecho.


----------



## ZHU DE (13 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Menudo zascandil estas hecho.



¿De donde salen ustedes? ¿de las Zahurdas de Plutón?


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2022)

Es el habitual recochineo de USA a Rusia. Os acordáis que hace una semana salió la noticia que los gringos habían capado el alcance de los Himars, y que comenté que lo próximo sería el suministro a Ucrania de mejores armas. Siempre se ríen de Putin igual.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Dic 2022)

_*¿ qué pasaría si Rusia mata a Zelenski " en vez de matar a miles de personas inocentes que el gobierno envía como carne de cañón " ?*_


Es la mejor forma de expresar que todo esto es una patraña orquestada y acordada por los dos bandos . 

Zelenski está tan protegido por el establishment supranacional como lo estaba Juan Carlos cuando era útil. 
Sobraban los escoltas porque ETA trabajaba y trabaja para los mismos jefes.

El atentado a Aznar fue un aviso para que entrase por el aro. 

El asesinato a Carrero Blanco fue una escenificación para aterrorizar a los pocos patriotas que quedaban en España, envejecidos, enriquecidos y acomodados que no tenían ganas de exponerse a lo mismo.

Carrero Blanco paseaba sin escolta todos los días con su mujer , de hecho iba a misa por las mañanas .
Una simple pedrada podría haberlo matado sin necesidad de hacer un túnel y no sé cuantas toneladas de explosivo que hizo volar el coche por encima de los edificios y cayó en un patio interior. 

Son estrategias diseñadas en despachos de ingeniería social, donde hay más guionistas de Hollywood que militares. 

Lo asombroso es que funcionen y se puedan invadir y saquear países con el mínimo esfuerzo.


----------



## Snowball (13 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es el habitual recochineo de USA a Rusia. Os acordáis que hace una semana salió la noticia que los gringos habían capado el alcance de los Himars, y que comenté que lo próximo sería el suministro a Ucrania de mejores armas. *Siempre se ríen de Putin igual.*



Se están riendo de NOSOTROS, tanto Putin como los Anglos


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

Las pérdidas de las formaciones militares de Ucrania cerca de Artemivsk (Bakhmut) son enormes❗
Desde el 2 de diciembre, las hospitalizaciones planificadas en hospitales se detuvieron en Kiev, por orden de la administración de Kiev.
La razón es la gran cantidad de heridos provenientes de Bajmut.
Según un periodista testigo ocular del importante periódico italiano Corriere della Sera, solo un centro de evacuación hospitalaria recibe a más de 100 soldados ucranianos gravemente heridos.
Los puntos de evacuación final más cercanos para los 300 son Kharkiv y Dnepropetrovsk.
Y, a juzgar por el hecho de que los hospitales de Kiev suspendieron las hospitalizaciones planificadas, se deduce que todas las camas y pasillos de los hospitales de Kiev aceptan a los heridos de Bakhmut.
Ucrania soporta enormes pérdidas cerca de Bakhmut.
La picadora de carne Bakhmut llenará todos los cementerios de Ucrania.
Los medios ucranianos guardan silencio al respecto.
No se les permite escribir sobre eso.

"En el tren (Military Review)"


----------



## alexforum (13 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no veo en que va a estar mas débil la UE con UCRANIA INCORPORADA



Que vas a ver tu, si tú no sabrías ni predecir cuándo darán las 10 a las 9:45


----------



## crocodile (13 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Se están riendo de NOSOTROS, tanto Putin como los Anglos



Algo así me temo y en medio miles de muertos.


----------



## Dado8 (13 Dic 2022)

Recordemos, que aún hay civiles en Bakhmut, y el motivo.

"Una soldado ucraniana reconoce que no piensan evacuar a nadie de Bajmut (Artyomovsk) ni los pueblos colindantes, puesto que allí solo hay “separatistas” (prorrusos). ¿Esto a la ONU no le parecen crímenes de guerra? Ucrania hizo lo mismo en Mariupol y ningún medio occidental se echó las manos a la cabeza. Eso sí, criticaron a Rusia aún habiendo evacuado a 100.000 civiles de Jersón (todos los que quisieron ser evacuados).".


----------



## ROBOTECH (13 Dic 2022)

El riesgo para Rusia es que Ucrania vaya con todo hacia Melitopol.
Dividir el Donbas y Crimea sería un golpe muy duro.

Es por esto que en caso de que Ucrania vaya con todo Rusia tendría que responder también con todo.
Si Ucrania inicia una ofensiva enorme hacia Melitopol Rusia no debería retirar las tropas. Debería atrincherarse en posiciones defensivas sin ceder ni un milímetro y atacar al ejército ucraniano con bombas termobáricas, fósforo blanco, 200 drones diarios, etc. y acabar con el ejército ucraniano.

Los nerviosos líderes ucranianos no llevarían bien una derrota en el Donbas y por eso atacarán pronto en Melitopl/Zaporiyia.
Puede que la batalla definitiva esté más cerca de lo que parece.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Dic 2022)

t.me/liusivaya/2332
“El jefe de Defensa de Ucrania afirma que Rusia casi agotó sus reservas de misiles de alta precisión“, - escribe CNN. La propaganda occidental sigue con el mantra de siempre. ¿Objetividad? ¿Eso qué es?

¿Habrá tanda de geranios o calibraciones?


----------



## Dado8 (13 Dic 2022)

No sé si ya han hablado de los 2 pilotos de la Wagner que al ser alcanzados estrellaron su avión contra una columna de vehículos enemiga. Los de la Wagner los tienen de acero, no se rinden

Los pilotos Alexander Antonov y Vladimir Nikishin, el 2 de diciembre lanzaron su avión en llamas contra un convoy de vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> El riesgo para Rusia es que Ucrania vaya con todo hacia Melitopol.
> Dividir el Donbas y Crimea sería un golpe muy duro.
> 
> Es por esto que en caso de que Ucrania vaya con todo Rusia tendría que responder también con todo.
> ...



Ya se están preparando por eso los rusos han dejado muchas tropas y defensas en Militopol, en el Donbass curran más las tropas de DRP, Wagner y chechenos.


----------



## Dado8 (13 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> El riesgo para Rusia es que Ucrania vaya con todo hacia Melitopol.
> Dividir el Donbas y Crimea sería un golpe muy duro.
> 
> Es por esto que en caso de que Ucrania vaya con todo Rusia tendría que responder también con todo.
> ...



Pues lo llevan claro, Surovikin lleva fortificado la zona meses, haciendo varias líneas de defensa. Además en la zona de Zaporiyia tiene unos de los 3 contingentes rusos con capacidad de maniobra ofensiva.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (13 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *La astucia del soldado ruso rompe las armas de la OTAN: cómo se ponen de rodillas los HIMARS y se desmantela JAVELIN*
> Cómo nuestro ejército y nuestros diseñadores encuentran los puntos débiles de las armas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania y las destruyen.
> 
> Victor BARANETS
> ...



Impresionante artículo.
Gracias por haberlo traído.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

La OTAN no descarta que se vea inmersa en una “gran guerra” 
con Rusia en el contexto del conflicto en Ucrania.

https://bit.ly/3FG9fjQ


----------



## Galiciaverde (13 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Las centrales nucleares no tienen por qué explotar como una bomba nuclear si las bombardeas.




Si bombardeas una nuke y la piscina de combustible gastado se queda sin refrigeración, verás que explota por sí sola al entrar en criticidad y su explosión es muchísimo peor que la explosión de un reactor porque hay mucho más combustible nuclear. Cuando la piscina de combustible gastado del reactor 4 de Fukushima corría riesgo de desplomarse y quedarse el combustible sin refrigerar, hubiese quedado inhabitable todo Japón. Puedes echar un vistazo aquí, sobre todo cuando habla de los peores escenarios (piscina del reactor 4) : Collapse of spent fuel storage pool at Fukushima Daiichi could be worse than initial accident, says new report - Bellona.org


----------



## Elimina (13 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La OTAN no descarta que se vea inmersa en una “gran guerra”
> con Rusia en el contexto del conflicto en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> ...



Es su decisión. Siempre, todo lo ha sido.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo puedo comprender que seas un nostálgico de esos tiempos porque personalmente os fue bien en esta puta vida, yo hasta ahí llego.
> 
> Yo mismo soy un gran nostálgico de los años 80 porque a mi en particular me fue bastante bien pero si lo extrapolo a toda la sociedad en general y a los barrios como en el que yo nací y crecí pues fueron unos años de auténtica mierda y pura basura donde la corrupción, la delincuencia, la violencia callejera y política, la marginación, etc etc....pues camparon a sus anchas. Podían morir en cualquier momento y en cualquier esquina, si eras mujer te podían violar en cualquier descampado, te podían sacar arrastras de la cama cualquier noche, meterte la del pulpo y después dejarte tirado en la puta calle, te podía pasar cualquier cosa sin que nadie preguntara...
> 
> ...



No he hablado solo de mi mismo y de mi familia, también de otros. Había prosperidad en mucha gente ¿no serás tú quien está proyectando desde tu vivencia? mi padre no estaba enchufado y no es que 'tuviese suerte', es que se esforzó. Y así conozco a más gente. Luego están los que no paran de lamentarse de su situación y no hacen NADA. O al menos nada con sentido común. Pero sí, España no era 'la Arcadia feliz'. Pero era mejor que ahora. Y de haber seguido en esa misma línea, la de Franco, no la de los que le sucedieron, estaríamos ahora mucho mejor... bueno no, nos habrían invadido y masacrado los yankis, como hacen con cualquiera que se salga de su guión. Pero tú quieres vendernos que seguir ese guión es lo bueno. Y no te das cuenta, pero estás justificando un régimen totalmente lacayo a los intereses de los anglosajones ¿te paraste a darte cuenta de ese 'pequeño detalle'?

No obstante, y me canso de repetirlo, en un mundo donde existe la competencia, jamás alcanzaremos una vida digna para todos, pues vivimos depredando a los demás. Esa es la dinámica del dinero y la competencia. Debemos esforzarnos por crear un mundo donde éste no exista. Donde trabajemos por el bien común, y donde el resto trabaje para nuestro bien. Y dignificarnos con el trabajo bien hecho y disfrutar con ello. Vivir por los demás, es la mejor forma de alcanzar lo mejor para uno mismo. Es una paradoja. Hermosa paradoja.


----------



## arriqui (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Peineto (13 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *ot
> Estados Unidos entrega obuses M777 a formaciones kurdas en Siria, lo que causa ‘desconcierto’ en Ankara*
> Hoy, 14:06
> https://topwar.ru/206695-ssha-pered...cy-m777-chto-vyzvalo-nedoumenie-v-ankare.html
> ...


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> Como te he comentado, ya se han hecho las prospecciones, durante la pasada década, no hace falta que VOX de ningún permiso, ya los dió Rajoy.: Repsol abandona las prospecciones en Canarias: el hallazgo de gas es insuficiente
> 
> 1,5 millones de euros se gastó Repsol al mes en hacerlas y solo hay migajas..
> 
> Trabajo en la petrolera, sé de lo que estamos hablando. En el sector todo el mundo sabe lo que hay, ahora, el que quiera seguir autoengañandose..



Tú si no has sido parte de la cúpula que ha dirigido las prospecciones, no sabes ni una mierda. Cero. No 'sabes', crees lo que te han contado. Y eso bajo el supuesto de que no estés mintiendo.

Ante esto compañeros, lo que debemos de pensar es en la actitud de Washington ¿a quien le está 'regalando' su amistad? y sabiendo cuan interesados son sus regalos ¿de veras allí no hay nada? los cojones. Y no me conformo con los fosfatos.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Una cosa que deberían plantearse los rusos es vaciar el mar de Azov..en lugar de un triste puente que hagan una presa en Kerch y eso se evapora y vacía en pocos años, se deja un canal y listo.
> 
> cambiaría bastante el panorama estratégico de la defensa de Crimea.
> 
> ...



Tienes un mar totalmente propio donde alojar tus flotas. Un mar cerrado por un estrecho que solo tú controlas. Ese mar no solo es militarmente estratégico, además provee pesca y sirve de núcleo de comercio. Y a ti se te ocurre (y perdóname por ser cáustico) secarlo. A ver si pensamos un poco más en las cosas que decimos. Y encima les das cuerda a todos los ecologistas fanáticos para que te fusilen mediáticamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

hace un par de días acaban de destrozar 200 kadirovitas en melitopol con himars 





kasperle1966 dijo:


> *La astucia del soldado ruso rompe las armas de la OTAN: cómo se ponen de rodillas los HIMARS y se desmantela JAVELIN*
> Cómo nuestro ejército y nuestros diseñadores encuentran los puntos débiles de las armas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania y las destruyen.
> 
> Victor BARANETS
> ...


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

Militares estonios de maniobras...


----------



## El Veraz (13 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *La astucia del soldado ruso rompe las armas de la OTAN: cómo se ponen de rodillas los HIMARS y se desmantela JAVELIN*
> Cómo nuestro ejército y nuestros diseñadores encuentran los puntos débiles de las armas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania y las destruyen.
> 
> Victor BARANETS
> ...



Jajaja, te tienes que reir. Como dicen por ahi, "no dejes que la realidad estropee un bonito reportaje".

Meanwhile en el mundo real:


----------



## dabuti (13 Dic 2022)

BILBAO, VITORIA....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> 90% interceptados. Claro que sí, wapi



Es un insulto a la inteligencia, pero como esta dentro de sus sesgos mentales se lo creen todo, ni se plantean cuanto de cierto pueda tener.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Zoquete...no habia oido semejante abuelorio desde que tenia 6 años, de la España profunda, ¿verdad? ustedes nunca cambian. Son como una reserva india, pasaran los siglos y continuaran con su Franco y su Blas de Lezo, apestando a rancio.



A ver, elfo, háblanos de las 'glorias' de tus antepasados ¿Que eran caníbales mesoamericanos? menuda mierda de antepasados tienes tú, que ni te atreves a reconocerlos como tales. No te atrevas a insultar a España. Si hablas la lengua que hablas y tus ancestros siguen vivos y fueron educados, es por esa España que no dejas de atacar. Patán.


----------



## EGO (13 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> strelkov seguramente se tome bastante bien lo de los patriot  , es un psicopata terrorista de mierda pero algunas luces tiene
> 
> _ha sido una trampa de occidente desde un principio y ahora solo la estan cerrando hasta las ultimas consecuencias, lo proximo los atacms_



Strelkov acerto en todo.

Si le hubieran dejado al mando de la hoperacion HEZ-pecial la historia seria diferente,pero el khan gosta de rodearse de subseres corruptos y chupapollas.

_Si, mi khan.Con unos cuantos paracas y spetnaz haremos huir al ejercito ucraniano y en 3 dias pondremos nuestro titere en Kiev._


----------



## El Veraz (13 Dic 2022)

ASTUCIA, JAJAJAJA.

Aqui tenemos a un soldado rusonazi con sobredosis de astucia


----------



## NPI (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tú si no has sido parte de la cúpula que ha dirigido las prospecciones, no sabes ni una mierda. Cero. No 'sabes', crees lo que te han contado. Y eso bajo el supuesto de que no estés mintiendo.
> 
> Ante esto compañeros, lo que debemos de pensar es en la actitud de Washington ¿a quien le está 'regalando' su amistad? y sabiendo cuan interesados son sus regalos ¿de veras allí no hay nada? los cojones. Y no me conformo con los fosfatos.



@Loignorito 
ese usuario con esa cuenta
- barbecho 13 junio 2020
- reactivación 21 agosto 2022
P.D.: era muy asiduo al hilo del CIRCO


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Dic 2022)

*ALEMANIA PLANEA DESPLEGAR BATERÍAS DE ANTIMISILES PATRIOT EN LA FRONTERA DE POLONIA CON UCRANIA PARA DERRIBAR DESDE ALLÍ A LOS MISILES RUSOS QUE TENGAN COMO OBJETIVO EL OESTE DE UCRANIA*

*FUENTES UCRANIANAS ADMITEN QUE UCRANIA TENDRÍA QUE RETIRARSE DE BAKHMUT Y RUSIA PODRÍA OBTENER SU PRIMERA VICTORIA TÁCTICA EN MESES*


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Loignorito
> ese usuario con esa cuenta
> - barbecho 13 junio 2020
> - reactivación 21 agosto 2022
> P.D.: era muy asiduo al hilo del CIRCO



En otras palabras: 'acabo de pisar un callo'.


----------



## Peineto (13 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Militares estonios de maniobras...



Enternecedor cuadro de gacelas y cervatillas.


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ALEMANIA PLANEA DESPLEGAR BATERÍAS DE ANTIMISILES PATRIOT EN LA FRONTERA DE POLONIA CON UCRANIA PARA DERRIBAR DESDE ALLÍ A LOS MISILES RUSOS QUE TENGAN COMO OBJETIVO EL OESTE DE UCRANIA
> 
> FUENTES UCRANIANAS ADMITEN QUE UCRANIA TENDRÍA QUE RETIRARSE DE BAKHMUT Y RUSIA PODRÍA OBTENER SU PRIMERA VICTORIA TÁCTICA EN MESES*



A ver si lo pillo. ¿Polonia va a derribar _desde su territorio_ misiles rusos?. 

No sé ahora, pero esto antes se llamaría declaración de guerra de Polonia a Rusia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

hajajaja en su narcotizado universo cree estar ganando la conga

mobiki signature



El Veraz dijo:


> ASTUCIA, JAJAJAJA.
> 
> Aqui tenemos a un soldado rusonazi con sobredosis de astucia


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

rusia se comera con patatas cualquier cosa que la otan le derribe en ucrania

i promise



Roedr dijo:


> A ver si lo pillo. ¿Polonia va a derribar _desde su territorio_ misiles rusos?.
> 
> No sé ahora, pero esto antes se llamaría declaración de guerra de Polonia a Rusia.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es el habitual recochineo de USA a Rusia. Os acordáis que hace una semana salió la noticia que los gringos habían capado el alcance de los Himars, y que comenté que lo próximo sería el suministro a Ucrania de mejores armas. Siempre se ríen de Putin igual.



Deja de decir chorradas @Roedr . Con Putin les ha salido un sarpullido, pues en lugar de caer en sus malhadadas trampas, juega su propio juego.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

_han neutralizado los himars!_

ahora la paran con el pecho

viven en un mundo fantastico lleno de seres estraños
el amo del calabozo les dio poderes grandiosos





El Veraz dijo:


> Jajaja, te tienes que reir. Como dicen por ahi, "no dejes que la realidad estropee un bonito reportaje".
> 
> Meanwhile en el mundo real:


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Deja de decir chorradas @Roedr . Con Putin les ha salido un sarpullido, pues en lugar de caer en sus malhadadas trampas, juega su propio juego.



Yo me pierdo en lo de juego, trampa, estrategia, fintas, 3D, 4D y 5D. Comento los patrones que percibo.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

Hay que insistir y recordar continuamente, que el conflicto sobre el terreno no es la guerra que Rusia/Putin tienen en cartera.
La guerra que está aconteciendo es una guerra política. No tiene por objeto conquistar territorio, tiene objetivos políticos.
E incluso esa misma guerra no es la 'real'. La real es la guerra total por lograr un mundo multipolar.
Así que, tenemos tres guerras:
1. La simple y 'tradicional' guerra a sangre y fuego sobre el terreno, por el territorio.
2. La 'filosófica', más etérea, que busca cambios 'políticos' y/o filosóficos desde Kiev y
3. La guerra real que busca convertir a Rusia en una potencia en un mundo sin el orden
de la hegemonía estadounidense.


Todos son importantes, pero es el nº 3 es el que tiene prioridad absoluta.


----------



## zapatitos (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No he hablado solo de mi mismo y de mi familia, también de otros. Había prosperidad en mucha gente ¿no serás tú quien está proyectando desde tu vivencia? mi padre no estaba enchufado y no es que 'tuviese suerte', es que se esforzó. Y así conozco a más gente. Luego están los que no paran e lamentarse de su situación y no hacen NADA. O al menos nada con sentido común. Pero sí, España no era 'la Arcadia feliz'. Pero era mejor que ahora. Y de haber seguido en esa misma línea, la de Franco, no la de los que le sucedieron, estaríamos ahora mucho mejor... bueno no, nos habrían invadido y masacrado los yankis, como hacen con cualquiera que se salga de su guión. Pero tú quieres vendernos que seguir ese guión es lo bueno. Y no te das cuenta, pero estás justificando un régimen totalmente lacayo a los intereses de los anglosajones ¿te paraste a darte cuenta de ese 'pequeño detalle'?
> 
> No obstante, y me canso de repetirlo, en un mundo donde existe la competencia, jamás alcanzaremos una vida digna para todos, pues vivimos depredando a los demás. Esa es la dinámica del dinero y la competencia. Debemos esforzarnos por crear un mundo donde éste no exista. Donde trabajemos por el bien común, y donde el resto trabaje para nuestro bien. Y dignificarnos con el trabajo bien hecho y disfrutar con ello. Vivir por los demás, es la mejor forma de alcanzar lo mejor para uno mismo. Es una paradoja. Hermosa paradoja.





Vamos a ver que yo no te estoy vendiendo nada, al contrario eres tú el que intentar venderme algo y no te lo quiero comprar.

Solo estoy señalando el montón de incoherencias que hay en tu discurso sobre lo bien que se vivía en general en la España Franquista, a saber:

- Se marchaba muchísima gente a trabajar y buscarse un porvenir fuera.

- La mayoría de la gente con suerte comía carne una vez a la semana porque estaba fuera de su presupuesto.

- Había muchísima desnutrición como indican por ejemplo datos como la evolución de la estatura. Fue acabarse el franquismo y aumentar la estatura media de los españoles, algo lógico por la mejora en la alimentación.

Son evidencias que negais los defensores de que cualquier tiempo pasado con el franquismo fue muchísimo mejor. Repito si lo fue para los que eran adeptos a ese regimen y para los pocos que por unas circunstancias y otras consiguieron un empleo con sueldos al menos decentes para mantener una familia.

Por por poner otro ejemplo, yo podría decir que la Burbuja Inmobiliaria y el Euro han sido lo más positivo para este pais porque yo me monté en el dólar gracias a ambos ganando dinero a espuertas con las oportunidades que había gracias a todo el dinero negro que salió por todas partes para blanquearlo.

Pero en general para España ha sido un auténtico desastre que seguirán pagando generaciones venideras y lo mismo fue el franquismo un auténtico desastre y atraso para el pais donde solo había caciquismo, el que podía estar cerca del cacique pues podía vivir mejor y los demás pues a joderse.

Y no olvidemos que todo lo que tenemos ahora como el R78 es consecuencia directa del franquismo y que Franco fue el que puso la primera piedra en cosas como la entrada en la NATO, que parece que las bases yanquis en territorio españoles las hubiera puesto el Felipe Gonzáles y no fue así, que Felipe González tuvo la culpa de muchísimas cosas pero no de lo de las bases que si están aquí es porque Franco lo permitió.

Así que vale ya de vender motos sobre el actual lacayismo a los anglosajones cuando Franco también fue otro lacayo suyo más porque se vendió en su momento al imperio de anglosión por unas migajas que ocultaran el desastre económico que su autarquia.

Saludos.


----------



## eljusticiero (13 Dic 2022)

*RUSIA ANUNCIA QUE CONSTRUIRÁ UNA NUEVA CIUDAD, FUNDAMENTADA EN EL TURISMO Y LA NATURALEZA, EN LA COSTA DEL MAR DE AZOV- ÉSTA COMPETIRÁ CON MARIUPOL PERO "DE UNA MANERA SANA"*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (13 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Cervezas desde Tel-Aviv, el Negro ni lo vas a oler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que este acabará como Stepan Bandera que fue asesinado en Munich por un agente del KGB en 1955, mientras estaba refugiado en la RFA. Stepan Bandera murió en la escalera del edificio de apartamentos donde vivía.

Hay diferentes versiones sobre como lo eliminaron, una de ellas, quizás la más creible es que un agente del KGB coincidió en la escalera con Bandera y le pinchó con su paraguas.

Tras recibir este pequeño pinchazo, Bandera se desplomó a los pocos segundos y murió.


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos a ver que yo no te estoy vendiendo nada, al contrario eres tú el que intentar venderme algo y no te lo quiero comprar.
> 
> Solo estoy señalando el montón de incoherencias que hay en tu discurso sobre lo bien que se vivía en general en la España Franquista, a saber:
> 
> ...



tu eres un rojo

y para los rojos, franco lo hizo TODO mal

no hizo NI UNA SOLA COSA buena

digo yo que tan mal no lo haría Franco cuando millones de españoles todavía hablan bien del franquismo

casualmente son los que nacieron de 1970 los que peor hablan de Franco, y eso que ni lo vivieron


----------



## NPI (13 Dic 2022)

Nuevos PERFILES de RETRASADOS MENTALES, marca COVILERDOS-CUCARACHAS OTANERAS-DESPOJOS HUMANOS


>



P.D.: ¿Cuántos de este hilo se darán por aludidos?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

a salido el pitufo pederasta, el puto del calabozo que da fantasticos poderes al palanganato, con una nueva amenaza nuclear:









La amenaza de Putin si algún país ataca Rusia con armas nucleares: "No quedará nada del enemigo"


La guerra de Ucrania avanza hacia su undécimo mes sin que se vislumbre una salida pacífica o negociada en el corto plazo. Es más, la amenaza de un conflicto global entre bloques no deja de sobrevolar el ambiente.




www.20minutos.es





consecuencia de las amenazas del drak khan; patriots, atacms y leopards2

un payaso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

paconan dijo:


> Brutalsky, comenta la anécdota de un rapero propagandista ruso que se lleva un bofeton de realidad
> 
> En Rusia se está haciendo un experimento social en el que los viejos logran eliminar a toda la generación joven para permanecer en el poder
> 
> ...


----------



## CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

LA PUTA DE OROS!

Veo tu video del ruso poseido por satan en la escalera y te lo subo al faro de occidente


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Comprendo que usted 'no es de Letras'. Edite su mensaje ingeniero. Luego borraré este después de cenar. Por el amor de un dios.



Si lo he puesto es que estaba liado buscando la foto de la rusky, mientras me liaba con un archivo .twig a la vez.

Pongo la foto rusky ya que el archivo .twig a nadie le interesa


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tienes un mar totalmente propio donde alojar tus flotas. Un mar cerrado por un estrecho que solo tú controlas. Ese mar no solo es militarmente estratégico, además provee pesca y sirve de núcleo de comercio. Y a ti se te ocurre (y perdóname por ser cáustico) secarlo. A ver si pensamos un poco más en las cosas que decimos. Y encima les das cuerda a todos los ecologistas fanáticos para que te fusilen mediáticamente.



Es un mar propio de aquella manera. Si Rusia no logra llevar la frontera al Dnieper, aunque le ofrezcan un statu quo, es cuestión de tiempo que entre una ofensiva con el objetivo de partirle su nuevo territorio y llegar al mar de Azov. Por eso ese mar sobra y a efectos estratégicos es un peligro para Crimea. Que aquí nadie ha reconocido ni siquiera a Crimea su unión a Rusia, como para confiar en un hipotético armisticio. La única posibilidad de que sobreviva esa Novorusia o como la queramos llamad sería llegar al río, cortar todos los puentes y fortificar de manera obsesiva y amenazar con el uso de armas nucleares. Ahora mismo no hay tantos kilómetros desde ese mar a territorio controlado por Ucrania.


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si lo he puesto es que estaba liado buscando la foto de la rusky, mientras me liaba con un archivo .twig a la vez.
> 
> Pongo la foto rusky ya que el archivo .twig a nadie le interesa



Quedas absuelto!


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es un mar propio de aquella manera. Si Rusia no logra llevar la frontera al Dnieper, aunque le ofrezcan un statu quo, es cuestión de tiempo que entre una ofensiva con el objetivo de partirle su nuevo territorio y llegar al mar de Azov. Por eso ese mar sobra y a efectos estratégicos es un peligro para Crimea. Que aquí nadie ha reconocido ni siquiera a Crimea su unión a Rusia, como para confiar en un hipotético armisticio. La única posibilidad de que sobreviva esa Novorusia o como la queramos llamad sería llegar al río, cortar todos los puentes y fortificar de manera obsesiva y amenazar con el uso de armas nucleares. Ahora mismo no hay tantos kilómetros desde ese mar a territorio controlado por Ucrania.



Mira, has soltado una barbaridad, reconócelo. Eso nos pasa a todos alguna vez. Y tan solo al entender que 'vaciar' ese mar tardaría mucho más que el desenlace de este conflicto, así dure dos décadas, debería bastarte. O estimar esto o lo anterior que he argumentado, que por si sobra.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si lo he puesto es que estaba liado buscando la foto de la rusky, mientras me liaba con un archivo .twig a la vez.
> 
> Pongo la foto rusky ya que el archivo .twig a nadie le interesa



Mensaje eliminado. Le perdono por poner a la guapa, que sino ..... grrrr


----------



## Adriano II (13 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *La astucia del soldado ruso rompe las armas de la OTAN: cómo se ponen de rodillas los HIMARS y se desmantela JAVELIN*
> Cómo nuestro ejército y nuestros diseñadores encuentran los puntos débiles de las armas de la OTAN suministradas a Ucrania y las destruyen.
> 
> Victor BARANETS
> ...



Están haciendo un master en armas occidentales

Si siguen metiendo más "game changers" (dicen que ahora meten patriots) pocos conejos en la chistera le van a quedar para sacar a la OTAN si esto escala y se empiezan a dar de ostias directamente


----------



## frangelico (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mira, has soltado una barbaridad, reconócelo. Eso nos pasa a todos alguna vez. Y tan solo al entender que 'vaciar' ese mar tardaría mucho más que el desenlace de este conflicto, así dure dos décadas, debería bastarte. O estimar esto o lo anterior que he argumentado, que por si sobra.



Ya. Si es es el problema, llevaría tiempo y debería haberse empezado ya. Pero no deja de ser un dolor de huevos un mar que es una charca poco profunda pero lo suficiente para hacer muy difícil comunicarse con Crimea.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Vamos a ver que yo no te estoy vendiendo nada, al contrario eres tú el que intentar venderme algo y no te lo quiero comprar.
> 
> Solo estoy señalando el montón de incoherencias que hay en tu discurso sobre lo bien que se vivía en general en la España Franquista, a saber:
> 
> ...



Gracias. Un saludo.

Y tu 'prosperidad' de mierda se basa toda en comprar y comprar deuda. Y arruinar y malvender el futuro de las siguientes generaciones para poder disfrutar LO QUE NO SE MERECE en estas. Háztelo mirar, de verdad.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Si es es el problema, llevaría tiempo y debería haberse empezado ya. Pero no deja de ser un dolor de huevos un mar que es una charca poco profunda pero lo suficiente para hacer muy difícil comunicarse con Crimea.



Si planteases ese problema con el Dombass ocupado por la OTAN; te diría: 'joder tío, que barbaridad, pero podría ser una solución' ¿pero ahora mismo? Además, si precisamente Crimea es lo que es, es por ser una península tan aislada. No es lo mismo poder atacar desde tierra que desde el mar. Normalmente las defensas navales alojadas en tierra son más potentes que las marinas. Y esto es así desde que se inventó la pólvora.


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

Los iranies se rebotan con la cansina matraca de los famosos drones:
*
Las autoridades ucranianas no han presentado ninguna prueba que sugiera que Rusia ha utilizado aviones
no tripulados iraníes en el conflicto entre Kiev y Moscú, declaró el lunes el ministro de Defensa iraní, general 
de brigada Reza Ashtiani. Sus palabras se produjeron tras una reunión entre especialistas ucranianos e iraníes.
"La parte ucraniana no presentó en la reunión técnica ninguna prueba del uso de drones iraníes por Rusia
en la guerra con esta nación"*








No evidence of Russia using Iranian drones – Tehran


Ukraine has not presented any proof that Russia is using Iranian drones at a meeting with Iranian officials, Iran’s defense minister says




www.rt.com


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo me pierdo en lo de juego, trampa, estrategia, fintas, 3D, 4D y 5D. Comento los patrones que percibo.








Guardería


Fue un bar, ya no




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

ya estáis entregando las doncellas a NAFO? ancestrales costumbres de moscovia



Alvin Red dijo:


> Si lo he puesto es que estaba liado buscando la foto de la rusky, mientras me liaba con un archivo .twig a la vez.
> 
> Pongo la foto rusky ya que el archivo .twig a nadie le interesa


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE dijo:


> tu eres un rojo
> 
> y para los rojos, franco lo hizo TODO mal
> 
> ...



Disculpe, usted es un multicuenta que viene a meter cizaña. Y me da igual si lo que ha dicho es en parte verdad o lo es totalmente. Zapatitos será un rojo cabrón, pero es un camarada en la lucha. Y si alguien tiene que decirle algo, seremos nosotros.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Están haciendo un master en armas occidentales
> 
> Si siguen metiendo más "game changers" (dicen que ahora meten patriots) pocos conejos en la chistera le van a quedar para sacar a la OTAN si esto escala y se empiezan a dar de ostias directamente



Tampoco nos engañemos. Los usanos están soltando todo el material obsoleto. Ellos ahora pretenden mostrar una imagen de debilidad, por eso han posicionado al senil de Biden en la presidencia. Es todo un escenario preparado. Ellos tienen armamentos de los que no tenemos ni idea, y tendrán ya desde hace tiempo líneas de producción secretas para cuando llegue el momento de ir a por todas. Ahora están por desarmar y destruir Europa, y con ello si pueden, a Rusia, y de paso arruinar a China que vende menos a los caprichosos europeos.

Nada me encantaría más que ver ese imperio del mal desarticulado. Pero los conozco y sé cuan Ideputas pueden ser. No nos confiemos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Dic 2022)

ratas, es hora de volver a las madrigeras!


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Están haciendo un master en armas occidentales
> 
> Si siguen metiendo más "game changers" (dicen que ahora meten patriots) pocos conejos en la chistera le van a quedar para sacar a la OTAN si esto escala y se empiezan a dar de ostias directamente



Los 'patriot' no están hechos para guerras reales. Se lo demostró Yemen ¿Irán?


----------



## mazuste (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tampoco nos engañemos. Los usanos están soltando todo el material obsoleto. Ellos ahora pretenden mostrar una imagen de debilidad, por eso han posicionado al senil de Biden en la presidencia. Es todo un escenario preparado. Ellos tienen armamentos de los que no tenemos ni idea, y tendrán ya desde hace tiempo líneas de producción secretas para cuando llegue el momento de ir a por todas. Ahora están por desarmar y destruir Europa, y con ello si pueden, a Rusia, y de paso arruinar a China que vende menos a los caprichosos europeos.
> 
> Nada me encantaría más que ver ese imperio del mal desarticulado. Pero los conozco y sé cuan Ideputas pueden ser. No nos confiemos.



Usted tiene mucha imaginación. Los hechos son los que valen.


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Disculpe, usted es un multicuenta que viene a meter cizaña. Y me da igual si lo que ha dicho es en parte verdad o lo es totalmente. *Zapatitos será un rojo cabrón, pero es un camarada en la lucha. *Y si alguien tiene que decirle algo, seremos nosotros.



Zapatitos es un HDP que una vez reconoció haber votado a Bildu/ETA. Les deseo mejor suerte a los ucronazis que a este capullo.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Usted tiene mucha imaginación. Los hechos son los que valen.



¿Cuales hechos, esos de los que no sabemos prácticamente nada? aquí vivimos en la atmósfera de la especulación. Nadie aquí es parte de ningún organismo con acceso preferente a información reservada, y menos secreta. Aquí, o sabe uno leer entre líneas o no acierta ni una.


----------



## Honkler (13 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> La única posibilidad de que sobreviva esa Novorusia o como la queramos llamad sería llegar al río, cortar todos los puentes y fortificar de manera obsesiva y amenazar con el uso de armas nucleares. Ahora mismo no hay tantos kilómetros desde ese mar a territorio controlado por Ucrania.



La única manera es mandar a la Edad de Piedra a la puta ucrania y lo que quede de sus habitantes.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Zapatitos es un HDP que una vez reconoció haber votado a Bildu/ETA. Les deseo mejor suerte a los ucronazis que a este capullo.



No me consta. No lo niego, pero no me consta. Lo que veo es que es un tío listo. Y por ello espero que antes o después despierte del mal sueño en el que vive. Igual no sucede tal, pero prefiero darle esa opción. Y usted ¿qué es?


----------



## Honkler (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tampoco nos engañemos. Los usanos están soltando todo el material obsoleto. Ellos ahora pretenden mostrar una imagen de debilidad, por eso han posicionado al senil de Biden en la presidencia. Es todo un escenario preparado. Ellos tienen armamentos de los que no tenemos ni idea, y tendrán ya desde hace tiempo líneas de producción secretas para cuando llegue el momento de ir a por todas. Ahora están por desarmar y destruir Europa, y con ello si pueden, a Rusia, y de paso arruinar a China que vende menos a los caprichosos europeos.
> 
> Nada me encantaría más que ver ese imperio del mal desarticulado. Pero los conozco y sé cuan Ideputas pueden ser. No nos confiemos.



Me parece, y creo que no me equivoco, que la decadencia tanto moral como económica de los EEUU es tal cual se percibe. Con un gobierno compuesto por un 90% de anormales y un 10 % de espabilados.


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No me consta. No lo niego, pero no me consta. Lo que veo es que es un tío listo. Y por ello espero, que antes o después despierte del mal sueño en el que vive. Igual no sucede tal, pero prefiero darle esa opción. Y usted ¿qué es?



Pues ya le consta:

ULTIMA HORA ( El Español) La empresa de Tomás Ayuso recibió 18 contratos menores 'a dedo' desde que su hermana está en la Comunidad


----------



## Papo de luz (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No me consta. No lo niego, pero no me consta. Lo que veo es que es un tío listo. Y por ello espero que antes o después despierte del mal sueño en el que vive. Igual no sucede tal, pero prefiero darle esa opción. Y usted ¿qué es?



Satanás también es muy lijtto. La inteligencia está sobrevalorada , y el coraje y la integridad minusvalorados. he visto a gente muy inteligente tragar plandemia a paladas...


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues ya le consta:
> 
> ULTIMA HORA ( El Español) La empresa de Tomás Ayuso recibió 18 contratos menores 'a dedo' desde que su hermana está en la Comunidad



Lo ha demostrado, pero ahora veamos 'el contexto':



> Claro, porque los de VOX no son sanguijelas.
> 
> Yo solo he votado un par de veces a Bildu en las de Euskadi y la que he puesto solo por trolear. *Ahora no le voto a ninguno ni por trolear, que los vote su puta madre.
> 
> ...



¿Mejor? Y conste que no le debo nada al burrito feliz. Y el cabrón no thankea ni aunque le paguen... bueno, si le pagan igual sí.


----------



## Salamandra (13 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los iranies se rebotan con la cansina matraca de los famosos drones:
> 
> *Las autoridades ucranianas no han presentado ninguna prueba que sugiera que Rusia ha utilizado aviones
> no tripulados iraníes en el conflicto entre Kiev y Moscú, declaró el lunes el ministro de Defensa iraní, general
> ...



Pero, los british....





__





Cargando…






www.hispantv.com





*el nuevo paquete de sanciones, anunciado este martes por Londres, incluye a 13 altos mandos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas*, a tres “empresarios y funcionarios iraníes involucrados en la producción o suministro de drones al Kremlin”, así como una firma productora de piezas de aeronaves no tripuladas. 

los nuevos embargos* son una “respuesta a los horribles ataques contra objetivos civiles” en Ucra*nia, y ha dicho que, con ella Londres está haciendo que “*la alianza” entre Teherán y Moscú “rinda cuentas”. *

*Irán y Rusia han subrayado en reiteradas ocasiones que están cooperando en materia de defensa desde hace mucho tiempo*, y aseguran que EE.UU. busca, mediante tales acusaciones sin fundamento, ejercer más presiones tanto a Teherán como a Moscú con el fin de imponer más sanciones a estas naciones.

El caso es que cuantas más sanciones pongan a Irán por ese motivo, si cooperan, más cara es la cooperación y ¿que quiere Irán ante todo y sobre todo y que no quiere Israel, ante todo y sobre todo? Y el problema es que la tecnología, poquito a poco, no se paga en dólares tampoco


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Satanás también es muy lijtto. La inteligencia está sobrevalorada , y el coraje y la integridad minusvalorados. he visto a gente muy inteligente tragar plandemia a paladas...



Ha dicho usted la verdad. Pero déjeme tener esperanza en las personas. Un poco solo, hombre.


----------



## Roedr (13 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo ha demostrado, pero ahora veamos 'el contexto':
> 
> ¿Mejor? Y conste que no le debo nada al burrito feliz. Y el cabrón no thankea ni aunque le paguen... bueno, si le pagan igual sí.



@Loignorito, VD sabe que con esa 'defensa' está rallando el insulto a la inteligencia. 

A nadie que no sea una mal nacido se le 'escapa' un voto a esa gentuza.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Me parece, y creo que no me equivoco, que la decadencia tanto moral como económica de los EEUU es tal cual se percibe. Con un gobierno compuesto por un 90% de anormales y un 10 % de espabilados.



Espere, estoy pensando en como explicarle esto. Ya sé:* ¡No!*


----------



## mareas (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tú si no has sido parte de la cúpula que ha dirigido las prospecciones, no sabes ni una mierda. Cero. No 'sabes', crees lo que te han contado. Y eso bajo el supuesto de que no estés mintiendo.
> 
> Ante esto compañeros, lo que debemos de pensar es en la actitud de Washington ¿a quien le está 'regalando' su amistad? y sabiendo cuan interesados son sus regalos ¿de veras allí no hay nada? los cojones. Y no me conformo con los fosfatos.



Por supuesto eres libre de creer lo que te plazca.. faltaría más..

No voy a entrar al tema de los intereses usanos, porque pensamos igual.

Ahora, hay una cosa que se llama ciencia, en este caso geología. Desde hace más de 150 años estamos detallando la composición del subsuelo, los diferentes estratos de las distintas eras y periodos geológicos. Nuestro conocimiento y mapeado a día de hoy es brutal, no hay secretos, hay pequeños detalles que corroborar cuando se hace una prospección. Los grandes yacimientos estan en explotación desde hace décadas, solo quedan por explotar las migajas, y en muchos casos no es rentable, como aqui.. Pero aunque en algún bloque pudiera ser rentable la extracción, las cantidades serían poco más que despreciables. Esto no es Venezuela, ni el sudeste asiático, ni tan siquiera Canadá..
Además Repsol es una potencia tecnológica tanto en upstream como downstream, se sabe lo que se hace..

Y como hombre versado deberias tener unas nociones, y más en burbuja. Me sorprende su mensaje, la verdad..

Por mi parte dejo el offtopic


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

[IMG alt="CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE"]https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/data/avatars/m/202/202359.jpg?1670774634[/IMG]
*CIUDADANO_BIJILANTE
todo con animus iocandi*
Desde 11 Dic 2022 Mensajes 401 Reputación 539 Lugar  A TOMAR POR EL CULO POR HIJO DE PERRA

 Hoy a la(s) 10:54 PM


----------



## Loignorito (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> @Loignorito, VD sabe que con esa 'defensa' está rallando el insulto a la inteligencia.
> 
> A nadie que no sea una mal nacido se le 'escapa' un voto a esa gentuza.



Tengo por mala costumbre diferenciar a malnacidos de los necios. Y más cuando se trata de cuestiones de polaridades impuestas por el enemigo asociado a Satán.


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Tengo por mala costumbre *diferenciar a malnacidos de los necios*. Y más cuando se trata de cuestiones de polaridades impuestas por el enemigo asociado a Satán.



Falacia cognitiva. Se pueden ser ambas cosas a la vez.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> Por supuesto eres libre de creer lo que te plazca.. faltaría más..
> 
> No voy a entrar al tema de los intereses usanos, porque pensamos igual.
> 
> ...



Lo que hay que leer. La 'ciencia' es una más de las 'particiones' del sistema social ámpliamente instrumentalizadas y adulteradas. Si pretende comenzar con sus argumentos soltando semejantes chorradas, créame, conmigo no cuela. Y si no sabe de qué le estoy hablando, de verdad, espabile. Todo lo que ha argumentado es vulgar paja para incautos.


----------



## Iskra (14 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 293, 13/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Boris Alexandrovich Vladimirov (14 de abril de 1905-1 de mayo de 1978) fue un teniente general del ejército soviético y héroe de la Unión Soviética. Vladimirov sirvió en la Guerra Civil Rusa después de ser reclutado por el Ejército Rojo en 1921. Se convirtió en oficial y en 1941 era subcomandante de regimiento. Después de la invasión alemana de la Unión Soviética, Vladimirov se convirtió sucesivamente en oficial superior a cargo de la formación de batallones de marcha en el Distrito Militar de Siberia, jefe de personal de una brigada de esquí y una brigada de fusileros. Estuvo al mando de la brigada de fusileros en el Sitio de Leningrado, durante la Ofensiva de Liubán y la Ofensiva de Siniávino. Vladimirov tomó el mando de la 311° División de Fusileros en marzo de 1943, y la dirigió hasta el final de la guerra. Fue galardonado con el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética por su liderazgo en la Ofensiva del Vístula-Óder. Después de la guerra, Vladimirov se convirtió en teniente general, comandó un cuerpo de fusileros y fue subjefe de personal del aerotransportado soviético. Se retiró en 1960 y vivió en Moscú.



Zelensky, el político. Para que vean el nivel del tipo. Zelenski: *«Cuando acabe la guerra sólo quiero ver el mar y tomar unas cervezas».* El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, asegura que aún no está preparado para saber lo que vendrá cuando acabe la guerra, aunque dice que lo que más le gustaría es «ir al mar y beber unas cervezas». En una entrevista en Kiev con el periodista estadounidense David Letterman, grabada en una estación de metro de la capital ucraniana, Zelenski habla de la guerra que vive su país y del sufrimiento de los ciudadanos desde que se inició la invasión rusa, el pasado 24 de febrero.

Cuando Letterman le pregunta por su futuro y el futuro de Ucrania, el mandatario dice que previsiblemente «seguiré ocupando la presidencia, aunque de verdad, no pensamos en lo que vendrá después, no estoy preparado todavía», asevera. «Pero me encantaría ir al mar, sinceramente, me muero por ver el mar y tomarme una cervezas», le confiesa al periodista de Indiana en la entrevista, emitida en Netflix


Spoiler



(No hay más preguntas, señoría)


, dentro de la serie denominada «No necesitan presentación: con David Letterman y Volodimir Zelenski».

Pensé que diría que haría un acto de homenaje a los caídos, pues nada, él sólo quiere ver el mar y tomar cervezas. ¿No será que él ya sabe y se ve en Miami?, porque mar ucraniano no verá, porque no existirá lo que quede de ucrania, con salida al mar. 

Mira tú, *los rusos bombardean una ciudad vacía*, los ucranianos la bombardeaban cuanto estaba llena. tanto así, que recibiendo 57 bombardeos, solo una persona herida, cuando lo hacían los ucranianos, decenas de muertos. Y luego te dicen, los rusos atacan a civiles, los únicos que lo han hecho en esta guerra, son los ucranianos. basta que ellos lleguen, y la gente se va.

El Ejército ruso ha bombardeado *Jersón 57 veces en las últimas 24 horas*, en unos ataques en los que una persona ha resultado herida, informó este lunes Yaroslav Yanushevych, jefe de la Administración Militar de la región, informa Efe.

Según confirmó el responsable militar en su cuenta de Telegram, «los ocupantes rusos bombardearon el territorio de la región de Jersón 57 veces». «Los asentamientos pacíficos de la región fueron atacados con MLRS (sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples autopropulsados), artillería y fuego de mortero… Una persona resultó herida», agregó el informe del alto mando militar. Yanushevych precisó que el enemigo continúa atacando los barrios residenciales de Jersón, capital de la región homónima, ubicada en el sureste del país, a orillas del rio Donets, y especificó que los bombardeos se centraron en instalaciones de infraestructura, edificios privados y de apartamentos.

El pasado 10 de diciembre, la región ucraniana sufrió un bombardeo similar por parte del ejército ruso con un total de 45 ataques en los que murieron dos personas y sufrieron heridas otras cinco.


Spoiler: Reiteración



Jersón es una de las cuatro regiones ucranianas que Rusia se anexionó sin haberla controlado del todo, junto a la vecina Zaporiyia y a Donetsk y Lugansk, en el este. El ejército ruso se retiró parcialmente de Jersón el pasado mes de noviembre y llevó sus tropas al otro lado del río Donets, desde donde realiza bombardeos continuos sobre las posiciones recuperadas por los ucranianos.



*Los combates se recrudecen en el este de Ucrania.* Las fuerzas rusas bombardearon objetivos en el este y el sur de Ucrania con misiles, aviones no tripulados y artillería, dijo el Estado Mayor de Ucrania este lunes, mientras que millones de personas permanecían sin electricidad en temperaturas bajo cero después de nuevos ataques a la infraestructura clave para el suministro de agua, electricidad y gas a la población, informa Reuters.

*El llanto en el prostíbulo europeo, además, corrupto*. Ante la cumbre de la UE: «Tenemos que ser creíbles, si no tenemos un verdadero problema». Para el ministro español de Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, tras «demasiados meses de guerra» y cuando casi diez millones de personas «se encuentran sin calefacción, sin electricidad, en condiciones inaceptables» en Ucrania, «es el momento de que los europeos sigamos actuando y actuemos con decisión para paliar esta situación», informa Efe.

Albares se refirió en concreto a los 18.000 millones de ayuda financiera de la UE a Ucrania que han acordado los Veintisiete, y confió en que lleguen cuanto antes. «Desde luego, España hoy alzará su voz para que esto ocurra lo antes posible», insistió. El ministro finlandés, Pekka Haavisto, avisó que deben estar «preparados ante una guerra que va a continuar» y para «ayudar a Ucrania en este invierno tan difícil».

«Parece que estamos un poco estancados en un mes frío. Esperemos que no nos congelemos cuando se trata de (aprobar) sanciones, asistencia macrofinanciera y el envío de armas a Ucrania», apuntó por su parte el ministro lituano, Gabrielius Landsbergis. El titular austríaco, Alexander Schallenberg, señaló que «el tiempo apremia» y confió en que la aprobación del noveno paquete de sanciones llegue antes de la cumbre de líderes de la UE que se celebra el jueves en Bruselas.

«Esperemos a ver qué hace Hungría. Tenemos que tener clara una cosa: estamos en un conflicto sistémico frente a Rusia, frente a China. Pero sobre todo, internamente, tenemos que ser creíbles y cuando no aplicamos dentro los principios que queremos exportar fuera, tenemos un verdadero problema», comentó, en referencia a que la aprobación de sanciones tiene que ser por unanimidad y a los bloqueos que recientemente ha puesto Budapest a otras decisiones comunitarias. Nuevo fracaso del Ecofin: Hungría veta la ayuda a Ucrania y el tipo mínimo del Impuesto de Sociedades

*Una fila de cerca de 20 buques de crudo se formó en estos dos estrechos por la demanda de Turquía de un certificado de seguro*. La Unión Europea y el G7 acordaron este mes un bloqueo a las empresas occidentales que presten servicios a buques que vendan crudo ruso a más de 60 dólares el barril.
Los «genios» europeos, sólo un barco era ruso, los otros eran barcos con productos para Europa. Y quedaron bloqueados, por las sanciones de… Europa. estos tipos son los estrategas más renombrados del planeta. Turquía anuncia el fin de la crisis de transporte por la limitación del precio del crudo ruso. Turquía anunció el martes el fin de una crisis de transporte vinculada a la limitación impuesta por los países occidentales al crudo ruso que provocó un atasco en los buques que pasan por el Bósforo y los Dardanelos.

Esta decisión forma parte de una política de Estados Unidos para sancionar a Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania para despojarla de la principal fuente de ingresos, sin generar una perturbación mayor en los mercados globales de crudo. Este plan se topó con un obstáculo cuando Turquía expresó su inquietud de que barcos sin seguro pasaran por el estrecho del Bósforo y los guardias costeros turcos comenzaron a exigir certificados de que los buques contaban con un contrato contra derrames y otros accidentes.

*La Asociación Nacional de Fabricantes de Bienes de Equipo (Sercobe) ha firmado con un grupo industrial privado ucraniano un contrato de suministro de bienes de equipo por un año*, para atender las necesidades básicas de la población de Ucrania derivadas de los daños producidos por la guerra a las infraestructuras del país.

Durante este mes de diciembre, Sercobe suministrará 34 grupos electrógenos de tecnología y fabricación españolas de diferentes potencias, comprendidas entre 25 kilovoltamperios (kVA) y 900 kilovoltamperios, correspondientes a los dos primeros pedidos. «Este contrato, que seguiremos ejecutando a lo largo del año 2023, es el punto de partida del compromiso de Sercobe para colaborar con las instituciones ucranianas en la reconstrucción de sus infraestructuras básicas», han explicado desde la asociación.

Esta gente sigue haciendo negocios entre ellos, que no resuelven nada, los españoles con sus acciones, que son minúsculas, dan un poco de pena.

Estoy intrigado, ¿en qué consistirán las sanciones?, ¿no bañarse en Támesis?, ¿prohibición de pearse en la plaza de Trafalgar?, no lo sé. Reino Unido sanciona a responsables militares rusos y a empresas iraníes. El Reino Unido anunció este martes que sancionará a doce comandantes de las fuerzas armadas rusas y a responsables de empresas iraníes implicados en la fabricación de drones, en respuesta a «los bombardeos de infraestructuras civiles» en Ucrania.

«Los ataques calculados de las fuerzas rusas contra ciudades y civiles inocentes en Ucrania no quedarán sin respuesta», declaró el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, James Cleverly, citado en un comunicado en el que se detallan las sanciones.

*Un 14 % de los ucranianos necesitará ayuda humanitaria este invierno*. A medida que las temperaturas continúan bajando en Ucrania, el 14 % de la población del país -unos 18 millones de personas-


Spoiler



a saber


 necesitarán ayuda humanitaria en los próximos meses, de acuerdo con el Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo (PNUD).

El representante del programa en Ucrania, Jaco Cilliers, destacó hoy en rueda de prensa transmitida desde Ginebra que al menos la mitad de las infraestructuras energéticas en ese país se han visto afectadas por la guerra. Según Cilliers, más de 10 millones de ucranianos no tendrán acceso a la electricidad, el agua o la calefacción en el próximo invierno, especialmente en las regiones más orientales del país.

¿Srs. del Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo (PNUD), cuál era el porcentaje de serbios en 1999, cuando la OTAN bombardeaba el país?

Y ya que nos hablan de* 14% con estudios, burocracia, organismo internacionales, etc. en el mismo tiempo, nos dicen esto otro, ¿quien miente entonces?. Cerca del 40% de la población de Ucrania necesita ayuda humanitaria. El Secretario General Adjunto de Asuntos Humanitarios y Coordinador del Socorro de Emergencia, Martin Griffiths*, llegó hoy a Ucrania para una misión de cuatro días que le llevará a Nikolaiev, en el sur de Ucrania, Jersón y Kiev, informa su oficina en la ONU.

Más de nueve meses después de que comenzara la guerra en Ucrania, casi 18 millones de personas, alrededor del 40% de la población total del país, necesitan ayuda humanitaria. Las recientes oleadas de ataques a la infraestructura energética están dejando a millones de personas sin medios para calentar sus hogares, tener agua potable o electricidad, al mismo tiempo que se avecina un invierno helado.

Las Naciones Unidas y las organizaciones humanitarias, la mayoría de ellas ONG nacionales de Ucrania, llegó a más de 13,5 millones de personas con ayuda crítica desde el 24 de febrero.

Y mira tú, es el mismo comecandela que ni siquiera sabe de lo que habla:

1.- «el 14 % de la población del país -unos 18 millones de personas- necesitarán ayuda humanitaria»
2.- «casi 18 millones de personas, alrededor del 40% de la población total del país»

Pitágoras lo hubiese fusilado, 14% = 18 milones, un dorito y una cerveza después, 18 millones = 40%. la zumba el cálculo.

Bueno, si Pío XII se hizo socio del bigotico, ¿qué esperar hoy?. Y vuelven a equivocarse,* nunca en una guerra, deben meter asuntos religiosos, nunca, ni los unos, ni los otros*. Iglesias alemanas aprueban el suministro de armas a Ucrania para autodefensa. *La Iglesia católica y protestante de Alemania aprobaron hoy el suministro de armamento a Ucrania para la autodefensa*, al tiempo que llamaron a tomar las medidas necesarias para que tras la guerra no acaben en manos no autorizadas.

El presidente católico de la Conferencia Conjunta de Iglesia y Desarrollo (GKKE), Karl Jüsten, declaró que, según este grupo de trabajo ecuménico, el suministro de armas por parte de estados miembros de la OTAN y la UE con participación alemana son «conformes a la legalidad y legítimos en el marco del derecho de la legítima defensa según el artículo 51 de la Carta de la ONU».

Los curas quizás sepan de derecho canónico, que solo les debe interesar a ellos, y digo, quizás, porque supongo que la pedofilia no está autorizada, a ver señores de la pedofilia, les explico:

El Artículo 51 establece el derecho de los países a emplear la legítima defensa, incluso legítima defensa colectiva, contra un ataque armado: Ninguna disposición de esta Carta menoscabará el derecho inmanente de legítima defensa, individual o colectiva, en caso de ataque armado contra un Miembro de las Naciones Unidas, hasta tanto que el Consejo de Seguridad haya tomado las medidas necesarias para mantener la paz y la seguridad internacionales. Las medidas tomadas por los Miembros en ejercicio del derecho de legítima defensa serán comunicadas inmediatamente al Consejo de Seguridad, y no afectarán en manera alguna la autoridad y responsabilidad del Consejo conforme a la presente Carta para ejercer en cualquier momento la acción que estime necesaria con el fin de mantener o restablecer la paz y la seguridad internacionales.

Uno, fue invocado por los EEUU para atacar a Vietnam (seguramente los vietnamitas son de origen yanki), y ustedes nada dijeron. También fue invocado por Vladimir Putin el 24 de febrero, y me parece que en ucrania sí hay rusos, y de origen ruso, y más del 70% de la población habla RUSO.

Ustedes me van a disculpar, pero en esta nota, hay una equivocación de hecho y de derecho. No porque ustedes crean en algo, ese algo tiene que ser lo que ustedes crean. «…*El OIEA desplegará misiones para «asegurar» las centrales nucleares de Ucrania.* El Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA) desplegará misiones para «asegurar » cinco centrales nucleares de Ucrania, incluida la de Zaporiyia, actualmente bajo ocupación del ejército ruso, informó el martes el primer ministro ucraniano, Denis Shmigal.

«Esas misiones tienen por objeto asegurar las centrales y a registrar cualquier impacto procedente del exterior, en particular los ataques de los agresores rusos», escribió en Telegram el primer ministro ucraniano tras una reunión en París con el jefe del OIEA, Rafael Grossi…».

No hay cinco centrales ucranianas, hay 4, luego veremos si tendrán esas cuatro. Pero la de Zaporizhia, es rusa, es tan rusa, que el propio organismo, debe solicitar autorización a Rusia para visitarla. 

*Los prorrusos aseguran que los ataques a infraestructuras ucranianas les acercan a la victoria*. El jefe interino de la denominada república popular de Donetsk, Denis Pushilin, afirmó este martes que los ataques rusos a las infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas acercan la victoria militar sobre Ucrania.

«Los ataques de Rusia contra las instalaciones energéticas de Ucrania dificultan la logística militar y la comunicaciones entre las unidades», dijo en declaraciones a la agencia oficial rusa RIA Nóvosti el líder de esa entidad del este de Ucrania anexionada por Moscú. Explicó que dichos ataques impiden además el funcionamiento normal de la industria que repara el material bélico para el Ejército ucraniano y «crean las condiciones que con certeza absoluta acercan la derrota militar del resto de Ucrania».

Macron es un pobre tipo, un egocentrista laminado por su mediocridad. *Macron: «La agresión de Rusia representa un atentado contra la estabilidad mundial»*. Casi medio centenar de países y una veintena de organizaciones internacionales sumaron fuerzas hoy en París, en una conferencia organizada por el Gobierno francés, para prometer a Ucrania 1.050 millones de euros en ayudas «concretas» que permitirán al país sobrevivir al invierno y que no «caiga en la oscuridad».

«Podemos crear un sistema de toma de decisiones que puede privar completamente a Rusia del impacto de su estrategia terrorista», dijo el presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, al intervenir por videoconferencia en la apertura del foro. Macron aseveró que la agresión de Rusia representa un atentado contra la estabilidad mundial y la declaración de los derechos humanos, por lo que conminó a la comunidad internacional a aportar su grano de arena ante la estrategia «cínica» de Moscú de responder a las derrotas militares con bombardeos sobre las infraestructuras civiles.

El destino de buena parte de esa ayuda (415 millones) será la red energética ucraniana, muy dañada por los bombardeos, pero también habrá recursos para el sistema de aguas (25), para alimentación (38), para sanidad (17) y para transporte (22).


Spoiler



da bien para pagar la coca




¿Las agresiones de Francia también lo fueron Macron? ¿por qué Francia tiene territorios que son «suyos» en Oceanía, en medio de Canadá, en el Pacífico, en la Polinesia? ¿Clovis era marino?. ¿De qué derrotas hablas socotroso?, ¿de Điện Biên Phủ?, no, allí Vo Nguyen Giap les partió el alma a ustedes los imperialistas colonialistas franceses.


----------



## Iskra (14 Dic 2022)

*En el terreno (con enlaces).*









Fidelista por Siempre


Fidelista por Siempre, La Habana. 5901 Me gusta · 7234 personas están hablando de esto. "...Ser internacionalista es saldar nuestra propia deuda con la humanidad. Quien no sea capaz de luchar por...




www.facebook.com





*Un piloto ruso logra realizar un aterrizaje de panza en un Su-25 tras ser alcanzado por un misil*. Los militares rusos compartieron un video donde se ve cómo un avión de ataque Su-25, al volver de una misión de combate, tuvo que realizar un aterrizaje de panza después de que su tren de aterrizaje fallara debido al impacto de un misil antiaéreo. Video

El ejército ruso destruyó *dos vehículos blindados Mastiff británicos* al sur de Donetsk. Foto

Más sobre las bajas de AFU. Un *cementerio rural* con muchos soldados ucranianos enterrados en la región de *Ternopil* en Ucrania. Video

*BTR ucraniano destimbalado* por completo. Video

Se publicó un video de un *nazionalista ucraniano amenazando a los hijos de personas de etnia húngara*. El metraje se tomó frente a la ciudad transcarpática de Berehove (Beregszász), donde el 48% de la población es de etnia húngara. Video

*¡APU perdió la línea de suministro de Maryinka!* Según Military Chronicle, la 79.ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, estacionada en Maryinka, perdió la posibilidad de suministro. Foto

*Artemovsk. Artillería de PMC «Wagner*» en las posiciones de las FFAA de Ucrania. Esa onda expansiva alcanza todo y no deja nada. Video

*La defensa de BaJmut fracas*ó, la defensa no puede sostenerse, RU presionando en número, cubriendo las posiciones con artillería y asaltando en pequeños grupos. Los defensores tienen pérdidas significativas. Video

*Combates cerca de Donetsk:* imágenes de la derrota por las fuerzas especiales de la RPD a las fuerza ucranianas en las fortificaciones enemigas cerca de* Avdievka.* Soldados del 1.er Batallón de Fuerzas Especiales del 1.er Cuerpo de Ejército de la DPR identificaron y atacaron varios puntos de tiro enemigos con la ayuda de ATGM. Video

*El presidente de Finlandia insiste en que se debe seguir colaborando con Rusia.* Sauli Niinisto explicó que «Finlandia tiene una larga frontera común con Rusia» y «por eso es necesario trabajar juntos, algo que funcionaba», y añadió que las relaciones bilaterales con el país eurasiático «también eran beneficiosas para el resto de Europa». Foto (convenza a la del perreo).

Los también tienen problemas con la nieve. Video

Por mis santos pechos !!!. *Ursula von der Foyen advierte a la UE sobre la posible escasez de gas en 2023*. La Unión Europea podría sufrir un déficit de casi 30.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas el próximo año.

Un *nuevo lote de vehículos multifuncionales AMN-590951 para el frent*e. Video

Las posiciones ucranianas está en candela, bueno, en llamas, como quieras…, Video 

Una *soldado ucraniana reconoce que no piensan evacuar a nadie de Bajmut (Artyomovsk)* ni los pueblos colindantes, puesto que allí solo hay “separatistas” (prorrusos). ¿Esto a la ONU no le parecen crímenes de guerra? Ucrania hizo lo mismo en Mariupol y ningún medio occidental se echó las manos a la cabeza. Eso sí, criticaron a Rusia aún habiendo evacuado a 100.000 civiles de Jersón (todos los que quisieron ser evacuados). Video

Foto: Fidel fue el único Jefe de Estado «extranjero», que ingresó a unos silos con armas nucleares soviéticas.Por algo debe haber sido, la confianza en él, siempre fue única, y la amistad entre nuestros dos pueblos, también.








Spoiler



No sé yo esos trajes y esas máscaras....


Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## Dado8 (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A ver si lo pillo. ¿Polonia va a derribar _desde su territorio_ misiles rusos?.
> 
> No sé ahora, pero esto antes se llamaría declaración de guerra de Polonia a Rusia.



Están tirando la cuerda demasiado, no saben como declarar la guerra a Rusia pero echando la culpa a Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Están tirando la cuerda demasiado, no saben como declarar la guerra a Rusia pero echando la culpa a Rusia.



Sí, se sienten muy seguros. Por eso siguen con el envite.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Falacia cognitiva. Se pueden ser ambas cosas a la vez.



Falso. Un necio por definición, es un asno que una vez fue hombre, el cual reniega de la razón por odio, amor, ideología, religión, o cualquier otro constructo mental que le tiene ABDUCIDO. Un malnacido es quien hace el mal a sabiendas que está haciendo el mal. Y además disfruta con ello. Ambas naturalezas del ser son incompatibles.


----------



## mareas (14 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Loignorito
> ese usuario con esa cuenta
> - barbecho 13 junio 2020
> - reactivación 21 agosto 2022
> P.D.: era muy asiduo al hilo del CIRCO



Le voy a contestar por educación una única vez.

Llevo muchos años en burbuja, mucho antes de crear esta cuenta, escribo poco, solo cuando creo que tengo algo que aportar. Y, obviamente, soy mucho mas sabio y maduro que cuando empecé.

He estado épocas largas fuera del foro, porque tengo familia, trabajo y lo reconozco, el foro me pone de mala hostia, siendo un ignorante se vive más feliz.

Ahora puedes etiquetarme como quieras, me da igual.


----------



## arriqui (14 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *España enviará este jueves 49 generadores eléctricos a Ucrania*
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa con la ayuda de empresas ha conseguido reunir, de momento, 49 generadores eléctricos, que serán enviados por vía terrestre a partir de este jueves a Ucrania en el marco de la guerra.
> 
> Lo ha anunciado este martes la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, durante su visita a las instalaciones de la empresa Finanzauto en la localidad madrileña de Arganda del Rey, uno de los centros donde se preparan los grupos electrógenos para los envíos a Ucrania, que se efectuarán desde las comunidades autónomas de Madrid, Cataluña y Galicia.



El que falta de los 50 supongo que lo habrán donado a la cañada real


----------



## Yomateix (14 Dic 2022)

*Los Royal Marines admiten que han participado en operaciones encubiertas en Ucrania*
*El teniente general Robert Magowan ha reconocido que comandos especiales han llevado acabo “operaciones discretas” con un enorme riesgo político y militar*

La implicación de Reino Unido en la guerra de Ucrania ha sido muy significativa desde el inicio de la invasión rusa el pasado mes de febrero. Pero por primera vez, un general de alto rango ha admitido que *los Royal Marines han participado en operaciones encubiertas* en el país europeo. 

“En enero de este año, el Grupo de Comandos 45 se desplegó con poca antelación, desde las profundidades de un oscuro invierno en el norte de Noruega, para evacuar la Embajada británica en la capital a Polonia. La fuerza de emergencia internacional del 999, por así decirlo”, escribió Magowan en la revista que recoge el periódico británico.

“Después, en abril, regresaron al país para restablecer la misión diplomática, proporcionando protección al personal crítico. Durante ambas fases, los comandos apoyaron otras operaciones discretas en un entorno enormemente delicado y con un alto nivel de riesgo político y militar.”

Además de llevar a cabo operaciones especiales en Ucrania, Magowan elogió a los marines por su papel *en la formación de las fuerzas armadas de Kyiv*. “Junto con una defensa más amplia, hemos participado intensamente en la formación de cientos de militares ucranianos a lo largo de este verano. También tenemos previsto formar a infantes de marina ucranianos”, declaró Magowan.

“The Times” reveló a principios de este año que las fuerzas especiales británicas estaban sobre el terreno en Kyiv ayudando a entrenar a las tropas locales. Era la segunda vez que se enviaban instructores militares tras la invasión de Crimea en 2014, pero se retiraron en febrero para evitar el escenario de un conflicto directo con las fuerzas rusas. Sin embargo, los comandantes ucranianos dijeron que habían recibido formación adicional de las tropas británicas sobre el uso de Nlaws antitanque tras la invasión rusa.


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Falso. Un necio por definición, es un asno que una vez fue hombre, el cual reniega de la razón por odio, amor, ideología, religión, o cualquier otro constructo mental que le tiene ABDUCIDO. Un malnacido es quien hace el mal a sabiendas que está haciendo el mal. Y además disfruta con ello. Ambas naturalezas del ser son incompatibles.



Menuda nochecita lleva. Todo el mundo sabe quiénes son Bildu y cómo se expresa a través de los votos la simpatía por muchos crímenes. Parece que buscara un perdón cristiano a quién ni siquiera lo ha pedido.


----------



## mareas (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo que hay que leer. La 'ciencia' es una más de las 'particiones' del sistema social ámpliamente instrumentalizadas y adulteradas. Si pretende comenzar con sus argumentos soltando semejantes chorradas, créame, conmigo no cuela. Y si no sabe de qué le estoy hablando, de verdad, espabile. Todo lo que ha argumentado es vulgar paja para incautos.



Me entristece leerte, la verdad..

Te invito a que conozcas las minas asturianas y los trabajos de los colegas de principio de S.XX. Estoy seguro que lo encontrarás más que interesante.
En concreto, la mina más antigua de España, en Arnau, al lado de Avilés. Podras ver unos diagramas geológicos exquisitos. Son verdaderas obras de arte y por supuesto unos trabajos científicos de primer nivel.

Por mi parte, no volveré a sacar este tema.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> Le voy a contestar por educación una única vez.
> 
> Llevo muchos años en burbuja, mucho antes de crear esta cuenta, escribo poco, solo cuando creo que tengo algo que aportar. Y, obviamente, soy mucho mas sabio y maduro que cuando empecé.
> 
> ...



Todo eso que argumenta es muy emotivo y parece real ¿sabe cual es la cuestión? pues que pese a todos los hechos y opiniones que han aparecido aquí sobre multitud de aspectos, usted solo ha aparecido cuando se ha tratado el asunto de los recursos 'inexistentes' en aguas (todavía) españolas. Antes no, aunque se matasen civiles o gatitos. Todo eso le dejó lo suficientemente indiferente como para no pronunciarse, pero ¡oh, horror! a alguien se le ocurrió decir que allí había 'parné'. Y usted apareció. ¿Y qué espera que entendamos? pues lo obvio hombre, lo obvio.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menuda nochecita lleva. Todo el mundo sabe quiénes son Bildu y cómo se expresa a través de los votos la simpatía por muchos crímenes. Parece que buscara un perdón cristiano a quién ni siquiera lo ha pedido.



Yo espero y busco por todos vosotros. Y buenas noches.


----------



## mareas (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Todo eso que argumenta es muy emotivo y parece real ¿sabe cual es la cuestión? pues que pese a todos los hechos y opiniones que han aparecido aquí sobre multitud de aspectos, usted solo ha aparecido cuando se ha tratado el asunto de los recursos 'inexistentes' en aguas (todavía) españolas. Antes no, aunque se matasen civiles o gatitos. Todo eso le dejó lo suficientemente indiferente como para no pronunciarse, pero ¡oh, horror! a alguien se le ocurrió decir que allí había 'parné'. Y usted apareció. ¿Y qué espera que entendamos? pues lo obvio hombre, lo obvio.



Puedes buscar el historico de mis mensajes y te darás cuenta que no es así.


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Yo espero y busco por todos vosotros. Y buenas noches.



Error, sólo por las personas de buen corazón. Los malvados al averno.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Gracias. Un saludo.
> 
> Y tu 'prosperidad' de mierda se basa toda en comprar y comprar deuda. Y arruinar y malvender el futuro de las siguientes generaciones para poder disfrutar LO QUE NO SE MERECE en estas. Háztelo mirar, de verdad.




La "prosperidad" de tus padres durante el franquismo fue basada en el montón de gente que pasó miserias, penurias y calamidades y que muchísimos de ellos tuvieron que emigrar por culpa de gente como ellos, así que menos lecciones a los demás, de verdad.

Tus padres aprovecharon sus oportunidades durante el franquismo y otros las aprovecharon durante la burbuja, así que te repito que menos lecciones a los demás y más lecciones a ti mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## NPI (14 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> Le voy a contestar por educación una única vez.
> 
> Llevo muchos años en burbuja, mucho antes de crear esta cuenta, escribo poco, solo cuando creo que tengo algo que aportar. Y, obviamente, soy mucho mas sabio y maduro que cuando empecé.
> 
> ...



Nunca hay que dar explicaciones de ningún tipo, yo solo expongo un hecho. 
Este foro trata la vertiente ECONÓMICA aunque no lo parezca, todo lo demás es secundario.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Zoquete...no habia oido semejante abuelorio desde que tenia 6 años, de la España profunda, ¿verdad? ustedes nunca cambian. Son como una reserva india, pasaran los siglos y continuaran con su Franco y su Blas de Lezo, apestando a rancio.



Hablo de puta la tacones...mira mañana o pasao te dedica un especial tu cadena amiga, hasta ayer...LA SECTA...

OS DENOMINA "FRACASO"...

DEBERIAS VERLO...EL GORDO FANEGAS SE ESMERARA...quien sabe si sale hasta la pastora verificadora...


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 293, 13/12/2022.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Héroe del día
> ...



Solo remarcar que 26 generadores contando que sean de la máxima potencia que especifican 900 Kilovoltamperios ) KVA eso son 900 KW, si son de trifásica serian 3x0.8x900 = 2160 KW, una casa consume unos 2,5 Kw como mimino -> 2600/2,5 = daria para 864 viviendas, un pueblo no muy grande.
He contado que sean trifásica y que todos sean de máxima potencia, la realidad dudo que puedan suministrar una corriente mínima a más de de unas 300 viviendas y eso sin calefacción eléctrica que ya se lleva sus 2 KW, nevera +agua caliente ya se llevan sus 1,3 KW o más.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Se están riendo de NOSOTROS, tanto Putin como los Anglos



siempre queda la duda si en el la cima de la cadena de mando acaba un psicópata o un traidor porque nadie se explica que pasen determinadas cosas en las guerras .
Sobre todo el baile de alianzas que de ser amiguísimos y aliados, de un día para otro merezcan la destrucción total de su país.
Ya no solo las alianzas previas a la llamada primera guerra mundial sino en la segunda .

Hitler de ser socio preferente de Stalin y dejó de serlo.

Estados Unidos después de arrasar Alemania y matar a millones de inocentes, pocos años después llega a reconstruirla y el enemigo terrible pasa a ser su aliada Unión Soviética. 

Luego otra vez amiguísimos con Gorbachov y de nuevo a las andadas.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Dic 2022)

Toca dormir, acabo de leer los mundos de yupie de los mass mierda y alucino,


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La OTAN no descarta que se vea inmersa en una “gran guerra”
> con Rusia en el contexto del conflicto en Ucrania.
> 
> https://bit.ly/3FG9fjQ



Fanáticos belicistas. Al final nos arrastran a todos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Dic 2022)

atencion, van callendo espias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Dic 2022)

ALGUN ALUDIDO?  

BRUTAL

Cinco ciudadanos rusos, incluido un presunto oficial del FSB, y dos ciudadanos estadounidenses acusados de ayudar a las agencias militares y de inteligencia rusas a evadir las sanciones (justice.gov)


*Cinco ciudadanos rusos, incluido un presunto oficial del FSB, y dos ciudadanos estadounidenses acusados de ayudar a las agencias militares y de inteligencia rusas a evadir las sanciones
Los acusados conspiraron para obtener tecnologías de grado militar y de doble uso de compañías estadounidenses para el sector de defensa de Rusia*

Una acusación formal de 16 cargos fue revelada ayer en Brooklyn acusando a cinco ciudadanos rusos, Yevgeniy Grinin, Aleksey Ippolitov, Boris Livshits, Svetlana Skvortsova y Vadim Konoshchenok de conspiración y otros cargos relacionados con una red global de adquisiciones y lavado de dinero en nombre del gobierno ruso. Konoshchenok, un presunto oficial del Servicio Federal de Seguridad de Rusia (FSB), fue arrestado en Estonia el 6 de diciembre de 2022 y se someterá a un proceso de extradición a los Estados Unidos. Grinin, Ippolitov, Livshits y Skvortsova siguen en libertad. Las autoridades estonias registraron un almacén utilizado por Konoshchenok y recuperaron aproximadamente 375 libras de municiones de origen estadounidense. Alexey Brayman, un residente permanente legal de los Estados Unidos que reside en New Hampshire, y Vadim Yermolenko, un ciudadano estadounidense que reside en Nueva Jersey, también fueron arrestados y acusados como parte del plan.
Como se alega, los acusados estaban afiliados a Serniya Engineering y Sertal LLC, compañías con sede en Moscú que operan bajo la dirección de los servicios de inteligencia rusos para adquirir electrónica avanzada y equipos de prueba sofisticados para el complejo industrial militar y el sector de investigación y desarrollo de Rusia. Serniya y Sertal operaban una vasta red de compañías ficticias y cuentas bancarias en todo el mundo, incluidos los Estados Unidos, que se utilizaron para promover el plan para ocultar la participación del gobierno ruso y los verdaderos usuarios finales rusos de equipos de origen estadounidense. Los demandados compraron y exportaron ilegalmente componentes electrónicos altamente sensibles y fuertemente regulados, algunos de los cuales pueden usarse en el desarrollo de armas nucleares e hipersónicas, computación cuántica y otras aplicaciones militares.
Tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania en febrero de 2022, la Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros (OFAC) del Departamento del Tesoro de los Estados Unidos y la Oficina de Industria y Seguridad (BIS) del Departamento de Comercio (DOC) impusieron sanciones contra Serniya, Sertal, Yevgeniy Grinin y varias compañías utilizadas en el esquema, así como contra múltiples personas afiliadas a la red, incluido el acusado Yevgeniy Grinin. llamándolos "instrumentales para la máquina de guerra de la Federación Rusa".
Como se alega en la acusación, Sertal tenía licencia para llevar a cabo actividades de adquisición altamente sensibles y clasificadas por el Servicio Federal de Seguridad de Rusia (FSB), la principal agencia de seguridad de Rusia y la principal agencia sucesora de la KGB de la Unión Soviética. Los clientes de la red Serniya incluían la Corporación Estatal Rostec, el conglomerado de defensa estatal; Corporación Estatal de Energía Atómica Rosatom (Rosatom); el Ministerio de Defensa; el Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior (SVR); y varios componentes del FSB, incluido el Departamento de Contrainteligencia Militar y la Dirección de Inteligencia Científica y Tecnológica, comúnmente conocida como "Dirección T".
Merrick B. Garland, Fiscal General de los Estados Unidos, Breon Peace, Fiscal de los Estados Unidos para el Distrito Este de Nueva York, Lisa O. Monaco, Fiscal General Adjunta del Departamento de Justicia, Christopher A. Wray, Director, Oficina Federal de Investigaciones (FBI), Michael J. Driscoll, Subdirector a Cargo, FBI, Oficina de Campo de Nueva York, Matthew Axelrod, Subsecretario de Comercio para la Aplicación de las Exportaciones, El Departamento de Comercio de los Estados Unidos y Andrew Adams, Director de la Fuerza de Tarea KleptoCapture, anunciaron los cargos.
"El Departamento de Justicia y nuestros socios internacionales no tolerarán planes criminales para reforzar los esfuerzos de guerra del ejército ruso", dijo el Fiscal General Merrick B. Garland. "Con tres de los acusados ahora bajo custodia, hemos interrumpido la red de adquisiciones supuestamente utilizada por los acusados y los servicios de inteligencia rusos para contrabandear municiones de rifle de francotirador y componentes electrónicos sensibles a Rusia. El Departamento de Justicia continuará aplicando vigorosamente nuestras sanciones económicas y controles de exportación contra aquellos que permiten al gobierno ruso continuar su guerra injusta en Ucrania. Estoy agradecido por los incansables esfuerzos del Grupo de Trabajo KleptoCapture del Departamento, la División de Seguridad Nacional, la Oficina de Asuntos Internacionales, la Oficina del Fiscal Federal para el Distrito Este de Nueva York y el FBI en este caso".
"Como se alega, los acusados perpetraron una sofisticada red de adquisiciones que obtuvo ilegalmente tecnología estadounidense sensible para facilitar la máquina de guerra rusa", declaró el Fiscal Federal Peace. "Nuestra Oficina no descansará en su vigorosa búsqueda de personas que obtienen ilegalmente tecnología estadounidense para ser utilizada en apoyo de la brutal guerra de Rusia contra la democracia".
"Hoy, el Departamento de Justicia demuestra una vez más que perseguiremos implacablemente a aquellos que apoyan la máquina de guerra rusa evadiendo las sanciones y los controles de exportación", declaró el Fiscal General Adjunto Monaco. "Al exponer el contrabando de municiones de los acusados y la transferencia de tecnologías estadounidenses sensibles, desde la computación cuántica hasta el desarrollo de armas hipersónicas, el Departamento de Justicia responsabiliza a quienes están alimentando la agresión ilegal y no provocada de Rusia en Ucrania".
"El trabajo del FBI, con nuestros socios, para identificar y detener las transferencias ilegales de armas y tecnología de doble uso a Rusia muestra que podemos y llegaremos a todo el mundo para mantener seguros a los estadounidenses", dijo el director del FBI, Christopher Wray. "Las industrias que estas transferencias ilegales podrían apoyar -computación cuántica, armas hipersónicas- representan un gran peligro en manos de nuestros adversarios. El FBI seguirá siendo implacable contra las transferencias ilegales que apoyan tales industrias en naciones hostiles, mientras que también continuamos enfocándonos en proteger la innovación tecnológica estratégica aquí en casa".
"Continuamos protegiendo las tecnologías militares y de doble uso de adversarios que buscan socavar a Estados Unidos o dañar a nuestros aliados. Rusia ha demostrado que utilizará todos los medios necesarios para eludir nuestras leyes, incluida la adquisición ilegal de componentes electrónicos sensibles, con el fin de reforzar sus servicios de inteligencia y capacidades militares en tiempos de guerra. Las acciones de hoy representan un trabajo colaborativo sobresaliente por parte del FBI de Nueva York y nuestros socios que han interrumpido implacablemente estas actividades ilícitas, una misión que se ha vuelto cada vez más crítica después de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, y envía un fuerte mensaje a aquellos que ponen en peligro la seguridad nacional de los Estados Unidos ", declaró el agente especial a cargo del FBI Driscoll.
"Los poderosos controles de exportación que hemos implementado han tenido éxito en aislar a Rusia de la economía global", dijo el subsecretario de Comercio para el Control de Exportaciones, Axelrod. "Las acciones coordinadas de cumplimiento del Departamento de Justicia y Comercio de hoy demuestran nuestra vigilancia para descubrir las tácticas rusas para adquirir ilícitamente los artículos que necesitan para mantener su brutal guerra en marcha".
"Desde el comienzo del Grupo de Trabajo, la aplicación robusta de los controles de exportación de los Estados Unidos y las restricciones a la transferencia de tecnología sensible ha sido una prioridad estratégica clave", dijo Adams, Director de la Fuerza de Tarea KleptoCapture. "La acusación de hoy demuestra el alcance de esos controles y el compromiso de Estados Unidos de sofocar el acceso al equipo de grado militar por parte del régimen ruso. Continuaremos el ritmo constante de incautaciones, acusaciones y arrestos, mientras que el Kremlin continúa comprando piezas de repuesto en Corea del Norte".
Como se alega en la acusación, Ippolitov recibió solicitudes de usuarios finales rusos y se las transmitió a Grinin y Skvortsova, que eran empleados de Sertal. Grinin y Skvortsova aseguraron la financiación y las rutas de envío para las transacciones, y encargaron a Livshits la adquisición de los artículos de compañías estadounidenses. Livshits, un ex residente de Brooklyn, Nueva York, abrió y controló una variedad de compañías ficticias y cuentas bancarias asociadas en el área de la ciudad de Nueva York, que utilizó para enrutar envíos y transacciones financieras en capas para promover el esquema. Livshits también interactuó directamente con compañías estadounidenses, a menudo usando el alias "David Wetzky", e hizo declaraciones materialmente falsas sobre cómo se usarían los artículos y el usuario final final.
Con sede en los Estados Unidos, Brayman y Yermolenko fabricarían documentos de envío y facturas, reempaquetarían y reenviarían artículos a destinos intermedios de todo el mundo, incluido Konoshchenok en Estonia, antes de llegar a Rusia. Yermolenko y Brayman también ayudaron a Livshits a establecer y administrar docenas de compañías ficticias y cuentas bancarias correspondientes en todo Estados Unidos que se utilizaron en el esquema.
Konoshchenok, un "coronel" autoidentificado en el FSB, enviaría o contrabandearía físicamente artículos de origen estadounidense de Estonia a Rusia, incluidos productos electrónicos de doble uso, municiones tácticas de grado militar y otros artículos controlados por la exportación. Como se alega en la acusación, el 27 de octubre de 2022, Konoshchenok fue detenido en la frontera de Estonia con 35 tipos diferentes de semiconductores y otros componentes electrónicos ordenados por Livshits, así como miles de balas de 6,5 mm fabricadas en Estados Unidos, que se utilizan en rifles de francotirador militares. El 24 de noviembre de 2022, Konoshchenok fue detenido nuevamente al intentar cruzar a Rusia con aproximadamente veinte cajas que contenían miles de balas de origen estadounidense, incluidas rondas tácticas y rondas de francotirador militar .338. Konoshchenok discutió la "fabricación" de registros comerciales con Livshits para ocultar los envíos de municiones, en una ocasión describiéndolos como "autopartes". Incidente con el arresto de Konoshchenok, las autoridades estonias registraron un almacén utilizado por Konoshchenok y recuperaron aproximadamente 375 libras de municiones.
Si son declarados culpables, los acusados se enfrentan a un máximo de 30 años de prisión. Los cargos en la acusación son alegaciones, y los acusados se presumen inocentes a menos que y hasta que se demuestre su culpabilidad.
El caso del gobierno está siendo manejado por la Sección de Seguridad Nacional y Delitos Cibernéticos de la Oficina. El fiscal federal adjunto Artie McConnell y Craig Heeren están a cargo de la acusación, junto con el abogado litigante Scott A. Claffee de la Sección de Contrainteligencia y Control de Exportaciones de la División de Seguridad Nacional, con la asistencia del analista de litigios Ben Richmond. Los Estados Unidos agradecen al Servicio de Seguridad Interna de Estonia y a la Fiscalía su valioso apoyo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Dic 2022)

apaga la tele de putin



Alvin Red dijo:


> Toca dormir, acabo de leer los mundos de yupie de los mass mierda y alucino,


----------



## España1 (14 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Toca dormir, acabo de leer los mundos de yupie de los mass mierda y alucino,



Es impresionante. No se cortan un pelo a la hora de mentir. La distopia subvencionada, en plan Orwell


----------



## amcxxl (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epicii (14 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ALEMANIA PLANEA DESPLEGAR BATERÍAS DE ANTIMISILES PATRIOT EN LA FRONTERA DE POLONIA CON UCRANIA PARA DERRIBAR DESDE ALLÍ A LOS MISILES RUSOS QUE TENGAN COMO OBJETIVO EL OESTE DE UCRANIA
> 
> FUENTES UCRANIANAS ADMITEN QUE UCRANIA TENDRÍA QUE RETIRARSE DE BAKHMUT Y RUSIA PODRÍA OBTENER SU PRIMERA VICTORIA TÁCTICA EN MESES*



Las posibilidades que le veo a esto son igual a 0
Por que entonces los aviones no despegan desde bases en Polonia o Alemania y atacan al ejercito ruso?
Pues simple, si atacas a Rusia o sus armas, entras en guerra, no importa desde donde dispares...


----------



## amcxxl (14 Dic 2022)

Horrendo. Zelensky se ha convertido en el Caifás moderno.
¡Ay de aquellos que dicen que esto es "perfectamente comprensible"! 
Ucrania, al igual que Siria e Irak en 2017, se ha convertido en un lugar de persecución cristiana. señor ten piedad


*Un vídeo que muestra el estado del terreno en Donbass y por qué no tenemos grandes movimientos en el frente.*
Los soldados ucranianos están en el video.


Las inexorables columnas del ejército bielorruso se dirigieron hacia la frontera con Ucrania. El comando explicó que se trataba de un ejercicio militar repentino.
➡La misma excusa la dio el comando ruso, justo antes del inicio de la operación militar especial.


La agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia aparentemente lleva un cartel táctico en forma de cuadrado rojo.


Dos mercenarios georgianos más, Mikheil Tevdoradze y Sergo Kartvelishvili, fueron liquidados en Bakhmut.


El efecto del sistema HIMARS de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde una carretera muy transitada.


El Congreso de los Estados Unidos calificó de inmoral el apoyo de los Estados Unidos al régimen de Kiev
El congresista republicano Paul Gosar calificó a las autoridades ucranianas de indignas de cualquier ayuda de Washington:
*“Nuestro continuo apoyo a esta guerra en Ucrania es inmoral.*


Gendarmería, Kraljevo, esta noche


Ejército de Serbia en plena preparación para el combate
El Ministro del Interior, Bratislav Gasic, visitó el regimiento de Gendarmería en Kraljevo hoy por la noche.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Dic 2022)

Aquí estamos, 10 meses de guerra y discutiendo si los rusos, tras miles de muertos, van a tomar un pueblajo de mierda a unos km de la frontera rusa. Para que nos hagamos una idea del absoluto despojo de país, ejército y sociedad que es rusia.


----------



## imaginARIO (14 Dic 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Aquí estamos, 10 meses de guerra y discutiendo si los rusos, tras miles de muertos, van a tomar un pueblajo de mierda a unos km de la frontera rusa. Para que nos hagamos una idea del absoluto despojo de país, ejército y sociedad que es rusia.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *RUSIA ANUNCIA QUE CONSTRUIRÁ UNA NUEVA CIUDAD, FUNDAMENTADA EN EL TURISMO Y LA NATURALEZA, EN LA COSTA DEL MAR DE AZOV- ÉSTA COMPETIRÁ CON MARIUPOL PERO "DE UNA MANERA SANA"*



Fuente?


----------



## arriondas (14 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Satanás también es muy lijtto. La inteligencia está sobrevalorada , y el coraje y la integridad minusvalorados. he visto a gente muy inteligente tragar plandemia a paladas...



Más bien yo diría que en realidad la gente tiene un idea equivocada acerca de lo que es la inteligencia. Básicamente asocian inteligencia a la cantidad de conocimientos adquiridos, a la capacidad de estudio en la universidad, si se es bueno en alguna disciplina determinada, el tener buena memoria, etc. Pero claro, estamos hartos de ver a gente con esas características tragarse toda clase de discursos oficiales sin cuestionarse nada... o simplemente son unos zoquetes.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Dic 2022)

Infantes de la Marina del Reino Unido participaron en "operaciones discretas" en Ucrania, señaló el teniente general británico Robert Magowan, citado este martes por The Times.

De acuerdo con sus declaraciones, volcadas en un artículo para la revista Globe and Laurel, militares británicos apoyaron misiones de "un alto nivel de riesgo político y militar" en "un entorno sumamente delicado".

Magowan, excomandante de Infantería de la Marina británica, declaró que 350 militares desplegados en Noruega, fueron enviados en enero de este año a Kiev para participar en la evacuación de la Embajada británica a Polonia. "Luego, en abril, regresaron al país para restablecer la misión diplomática, proporcionando protección al personal esencial. Durante ambas fases, los comandos apoyaron otras operaciones discretas en un entorno sumamente delicado y con un alto nivel de riesgo político y militar", señaló.

En ese contexto, el alto cargo militar destacó que los infantes la Marina británica participaron también en el entrenamiento de soldados ucranianos. "Junto con la defensa más amplia, hemos estado muy involucrados en el entrenamiento de cientos de [miembros del] personal militar ucraniano durante todo este verano. También estamos planeando entrenar a infantes de la Marina de Ucrania", dijo.

Por su parte, un portavoz de la Marina Real británica declaró que los infantes "fueron desplegados en Ucrania para apoyar la presencia diplomática del Reino Unido en el país". Durante su misión no realizaron funciones de combate, destacó.


----------



## crocodile (14 Dic 2022)

El h.d.p. del Kazajo sigue neutral , que le habran prometido. ?


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2022)

Tiene que ser tontería supina que EEUU envíe Patriots a Ucrania. Solo los sistemas altamente móviles sobreviven
en el campo de batalla de Ucrania. Y el Patriot no lo es. Destruirlo sería coser y cantar, y eso los yanquis lo saben. 
Arriesgarse a ello podría ser otra treta. Envian un sistema para la cámara y abundantes señuelos para hacer gastar
sus Iskander. Y, posiblemente averiguar datos sobre los hipersónicos rusos. Tal vez.


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Dic 2022)

Se viene conflicto entre los chinos y los cagaplayas a palos


----------



## NS 4 (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A ver, elfo, háblanos de las 'glorias' de tus antepasados ¿Que eran caníbales mesoamericanos? menuda mierda de antepasados tienes tú, que ni te atreves a reconocerlos como tales. No te atrevas a insultar a España. Si hablas la lengua que hablas y tus ancestros siguen vivos y fueron educados, es por esa España que no dejas de atacar. Patán.



Patan es peor que zoquete...si, bastante peor.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

*Explosiones reportadas en Kyiv*
Alerta de ataque aéreo anunciada en varias regiones de Ucrania, se escuchan explosiones en Kyiv


14 diciembre 2022 07:46


----------



## Loignorito (14 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> Puedes buscar el historico de mis mensajes y te darás cuenta que no es así.



Es cierto, mis disculpas.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> La "prosperidad" de tus padres durante el franquismo fue basada en el montón de gente que pasó miserias, penurias y calamidades y que muchísimos de ellos tuvieron que emigrar por culpa de gente como ellos, así que menos lecciones a los demás, de verdad.
> 
> Tus padres aprovecharon sus oportunidades durante el franquismo y otros las aprovecharon durante la burbuja, así que te repito que menos lecciones a los demás y más lecciones a ti mismo.
> 
> Saludos.



Mi padre trabajó honradamente. Tú has reconocido que te enriqueciste especulando. Y el partido al que defiendes vive de endeudar España. Lecciones, las que te mereces, que tienes una jeta que te la pisas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

*Las tropas rusas están desarrollando una ofensiva al oeste de Pavlovka: los jacintos y los T-80U están funcionando con éxito*


Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están desarrollando una ofensiva contra Velikaya Novoselka, ubicada a 30 km al noroeste de Vugledar. Este asentamiento de tipo urbano es muy importante para abastecer a varios bastiones de las brigadas de infantería motorizada 56 y Jaeger 68 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de los asentamientos de Zolotaya Niva, Prechistovka, Novomayorskoye y Shevchenkovo.





Velyka Novoselivka también proporciona en gran medida el poder de combate de la primera línea de defensa de los ucranianos al oeste y suroeste de Pavlovka, que ha quedado bajo el control de las tropas rusas.

Los días 11 y 12 de diciembre, unidades del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada Rusa llevaron a cabo con éxito operaciones de combate en el área de Neskuchnoye al suroeste de Velikaya Novoselka. En muchos sentidos, esto fue posible gracias al trabajo bien coordinado de los equipos de artillería y las formaciones de tanques.

Por lo tanto, la batería de cañones autopropulsados "Hyacinth-S" reprimió con confianza el fuego de los obuses FH70, que fue disparado por la brigada de artillería 55 de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania. Para suprimir las posiciones de los Ukronazis, los artilleros rusos utilizaron proyectiles Krasnopol de largo alcance. Los tanques T-80U de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF destruyeron hasta una compañía T-72 de la 1.ª Brigada de Tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Junto con esto, la posible transferencia de fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde la dirección de Zaporizhia a Vuhledar se complicó notablemente por el trabajo efectivo de los morteros y sistemas antitanque rusos. Secciones importantes de la carretera O-0510 Velikaya Novoselka - Gulyaipole cayeron bajo el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.


----------



## NS 4 (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Disculpe, usted es un multicuenta que viene a meter cizaña. Y me da igual si lo que ha dicho es en parte verdad o lo es totalmente. Zapatitos será un rojo cabrón, pero es un camarada en la lucha. Y si alguien tiene que decirle algo, seremos nosotros.



Ha dicho la verdad...a los ojos de los rojos, llenos de odio, son malos hasta los pantanos...que quieren acaban con ellos tambien.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Dic 2022)

Rada Suprema ucraniana


----------



## Karma bueno (14 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania, Kosovo*: siempre los mismos sospechosos habituales agitando el avispero...

*El embajador ruso en Serbia denuncia que Occidente usa en Kosovo “los mismos esquemas” que utilizó en Ucrania*






El embajador ruso en Serbia, Alexánder Botsan-Jarchenko, comparó este lunes la actual escalada de tensiones entre Belgrado y Pristina con el conflicto entre Kiev y Donbass.
“Toda la situación, absolutamente toda, y la actitud de Pristina hacia los serbios en Kosovo, recuerda, a menor escala, a todo lo que sucedió y está sucediendo en Ucrania. Los mismos esquemas, el mismo comportamiento de Occidente”, afirmó el diplomático, citado por TASS.
Botsan-Jarchenko señaló que la política territorial de las autoridades de Kosovo es la razón principal del agravamiento de la situación en la región. Según sus palabras, “los motivos profundos”, así como “el deseo de Pristina de dominar, ocupar todo Kosovo, incluidas las zonas de población serbia”, por “cualquier medio”, son la base del conflicto.
El embajador reiteró que Pristina, debido al “apoyo” que recibe de EE.UU. y la Unión Europea, no renunciará al objetivo de apoderarse de la parte serbia de Kosovo y privar a los serbios de cualquier control en sus lugares de residencia en la región. En su opinión, es “muy difícil” que se pueda hallar una solución pacífica al conflicto, ya que Pristina “de manera totalmente descarada” apuesta por “la fuerza bruta” para conseguir un dominio total sobre Kosovo.
Kosovo es una provincia de Serbia que se declaró independiente en 2008. Aunque EE.UU. y la mayoría de sus aliados reconocen a Pristina, países como China y Rusia apoyan a Belgrado.










El embajador ruso en Serbia denuncia que Occidente usa en Kosovo "los mismos esquemas" que utilizó en Ucrania







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## kopke (14 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Solo remarcar que 26 generadores contando que sean de la máxima potencia que especifican 900 Kilovoltamperios ) KVA eso son 900 KW, si son de trifásica serian 3x0.8x900 = 2160 KW, una casa consume unos 2,5 Kw como mimino -> 2600/2,5 = daria para 864 viviendas, un pueblo no muy grande.
> He contado que sean trifásica y que todos sean de máxima potencia, la realidad dudo que puedan suministrar una corriente mínima a más de de unas 300 viviendas y eso sin calefacción eléctrica que ya se lleva sus 2 KW, nevera +agua caliente ya se llevan sus 1,3 KW o más.



26 generadores son una burrada de litros de gasóleo al día.


----------



## Charidemo (14 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ha dicho la verdad...a los ojos de los rojos, llenos de odio, son malos hasta los pantanos...que quieren acaban con ellos tambien.



Se puede explicar de muchas maneras pero, resumiendo, se puede decir que Dios a la vez que hizo los ríos hizo las playas. Hay actuaciones que eran solución hace 60 años pero traen problemas acumulativos. Como las soluciones de Dios ante determinados problemas son muy expeditivos creo que mejor los humanos nos encargamos de ir solucionando las cosas sin dar lugar a que la mano dura de Dios se encargue de que los sedimentos sigan llegando al mar.


----------



## Malevich (14 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Explosiones reportadas en Kyiv*
> Alerta de ataque aéreo anunciada en varias regiones de Ucrania, se escuchan explosiones en Kyiv
> 
> 
> 14 diciembre 2022 07:46



Ataque masivo con drones al parecer.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia advierte de la preparación de un nuevo "golpe de palacio" en Ucrania por parte de Estados Unidos







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ataque masivo con drones al parecer.



Geranios, Malevich, geranios, hay que decir las cosas con propiedad y a su nombre.


----------



## vettonio (14 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram

_El MI6 transmitió inteligencia a la Oficina del Presidente y al Estado Mayor de que el Kremlin había decidido aumentar el número de tropas rusas en Ucrania a medio millón en enero de 2023. Además de los soldados movilizados, se enviarán al frente unidades de élite del Ministerio del Interior y el FSB, así como nuevos tipos de equipo militar._


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



@terro6666 @wysiwyg @MCC @JAGGER haced colectas para ir pagando los entierros, que no dan abasto
Ah, os dejo una foto de vuestro querido Ukroführer para vuestro recuerdo, no olvidéis saludarle con su saludo nazi y su "Sieg heil!"
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania Portada correcta del hombre del año https://t.co/okZXFoWUa1" / Twitter


----------



## coscorron (14 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Las tropas rusas están desarrollando una ofensiva al oeste de Pavlovka: los jacintos y los T-80U están funcionando con éxito*
> 
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están desarrollando una ofensiva contra Velikaya Novoselka, ubicada a 30 km al noroeste de Vugledar. Este asentamiento de tipo urbano es muy importante para abastecer a varios bastiones de las brigadas de infantería motorizada 56 y Jaeger 68 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de los asentamientos de Zolotaya Niva, Prechistovka, Novomayorskoye y Shevchenkovo.
> ...



La toma de Vellika Novoselivka complica tacticamente la defensa de una zona mucho más amplia ...





Una serie de pueblo de pueblos sobre la carretera principal en amarillo se quedan directamentte sin posibilidad de suministros , mientras que los de la segunda carretera lo tienen mucho más complicado. Creo que en esa zona habrá movimientos de avance ruso en breve.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Dic 2022)

Para cuando acaben los rusos con vosotros nanzis y hooligans/cms del foro nazi de mierda este, acabareis en Moscúh, pero de esta manera y por segunda vez en la Historia


----------



## coscorron (14 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> 
> _El MI6 transmitió inteligencia a la Oficina del Presidente y al Estado Mayor de que el Kremlin había decidido aumentar el número de tropas rusas en Ucrania a medio millón en enero de 2023. Además de los soldados movilizados, se enviarán al frente unidades de élite del Ministerio del Interior y el FSB, así como nuevos tipos de equipo militar._



Pues no lo entiendo porque se les había acabado hasta el betún de las botas. Pero esto es igual en los dos sentido, las armas en una guerra nunca se acaban hasta que no se destruyen las fábricas que las hacen y en esta guerra las fábricas de Rusia y la de la OTAN que proveen a Ucrania estan operando y funcionando a buen ritmo las dos. No se van a acabar, eso si, el dinero de la gente para otras cosas será cada vez más escaso ...


----------



## vettonio (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia advierte de la preparación de un nuevo "golpe de palacio" en Ucrania por parte de Estados Unidos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como solo pongas eso no lo va a leer nadie.

Saca un titular, algo. 

Rusia afirma que la visita de Nuland a Kiev, presagia un golpe de palacio.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Dic 2022)

Fallo en la matrix, mira tus "amiguitos", los que te robaron las Malvinas, los súbditos de su puta graciosa Majestad @JAGGER !
Haz algo, arregla esto!

Palestina Hoy on Twitter: "Aficionados ingleses gritan Palestina Libre durante una entrevista a un canal israelí en Qatar. https://t.co/Im4cfwjFYp" / Twitter


----------



## coscorron (14 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Ataque masivo con drones al parecer.



Que estan atacando ...??? Si estan atacando los centros de control del sistema eléctrico pueden tirar por tierra todo lo reconstruido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

❗En cuanto a las posiciones actuales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hay una serie de cambios y aclaraciones.

Las unidades de la 71.ª Brigada Jäger de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas se han asentado en el área de Opytny y las unidades de la 46.ª brigada aerotransportada se han visto en la segunda línea de defensa de Ivanovskoye.

La brigada de infantería motorizada 58 se ha retirado de Bajmut y ahora sus posiciones parecen estar ocupadas por unidades de la brigada 57.

En Soledar, como se señaló anteriormente, ahora se despliega la brigada mecanizada 24 reemplazando las unidades de la brigada 93.
Además se supone que las unidades de la brigada de asalto de montaña 128 también están operando en esta zona.

Los infantes de marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en particular, el batallón 18 de la brigada 35 y el batallón 503 de los infantes de marina están desplegados en Avdeevka, en el cruce de Severnoye - Nevelskoye.

@poisk_mil


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Por la seguridad, más peligro


La conferencia de donantes celebrada ayer en París, en la que los países occidentales reafirmaron una vez más su apoyo incondicional a Ucrania en la lucha común de todos ellos contra Rusia, no solo…




slavyangrad.es











Por la seguridad, más peligro


14/12/2022


La conferencia de donantes celebrada ayer en París, en la que los países occidentales reafirmaron una vez más su apoyo incondicional a Ucrania en la lucha común de todos ellos contra Rusia, no solo lanzó un mensaje político de apoyo y prometió mil millones de euros más para ayudar al país a superar el invierno, sino que se pronunciaron unas curiosas palabras. Como es natural debido a la gravedad de la situación de la población a causa de los ataques rusos contra las infraestructuras de distribución eléctrica, la cuestión energética fue uno de los temas principales. De ahí la participación del ministro de Energía de Ucrania, Herman Haluschenko, que aprovechó la plataforma internacional para volver sobre un tema recurrente.

A lo largo de las últimas semanas, la prensa internacional, siempre siguiendo el ejemplo de las autoridades estadounidenses y ucranianas, ha planteado en numerosas ocasiones la cuestión nuclear, generalmente para resaltar el peligro que la guerra supone en este sentido. Se han destacado tanto el peligro de uso ruso de armas nucleares, un temor que parece haber desaparecido de momento tras las palabras del presidente Vladimir Putin, como la amenaza que supone una situación en la que centrales nucleares operan en un contexto de guerra convencional. Ucrania heredó de la República Socialista Soviética toda una red de centrales eléctricas, hidroeléctricas y nucleares que no ha ampliado en los treinta años de independencia, pero que están suponiendo una salvación para la población civil actualmente. Pese a los enormes daños producidos por los ataques rusos, Ucrania dispone de una red de producción lo suficientemente diversa para continuar produciendo energía eléctrica. Sin embargo, la cuestión de las centrales nucleares supone un serio peligro, tanto por la posibilidad de impactos directos en las centrales como por un escenario más plausible: el de la pérdida del suministro eléctrico que las centrales requieren para su funcionamiento.

Desde el pasado marzo, cuando la central fue capturada por las tropas rusas en una noche en la que la prensa occidental no dudó en exagerar el peligro, la planta nuclear de Zaporozhie, situada en la localidad de Energodar, ha regresado periódicamente a los titulares debido a los bombardeos de artillería contra las instalaciones. Aunque bajo control ruso, ha sido la empresa nacional ucraniana la que ha continuado operando la central, que en todo este tiempo ha suministrado energía a Ucrania además de a las zonas del sur ahora bajo control ruso. Desde agosto, cuando Ucrania temió que Rusia desconectara la central del sistema energético ucraniano, el peligro a causa del uso de artillería ha sido constante. En aquel momento, la central suministraba un excedente energético que Ucrania aspiraba a exportar a los países de la Unión Europea en busca de un aumento de ingresos. Sin embargo, con el inicio de los ataques rusos contra las infraestructuras críticas ucranianas, la energía de la central se ha convertido en imprescindible para el uso interno del país.

En ambas situaciones, la estrategia de Ucrania ha sido la misma: una suma de presión militar y política. Es lo mismo que está ocurriendo actualmente. Como se preveía ya la semana pasada, Ucrania ha puesto sus miras en la región de Zaporozhie y ha comenzado ya a tratar de destruir los puentes, importantes para Rusia para garantizar el suministro a su agrupación de tropas del sur. El objetivo, también como era previsible, es Melitopol, una ciudad hasta ahora relativamente protegida de los ataques, pero cuya captura pondría en peligro a todo el frente sur y supondría acercar aún más a las tropas ucranianas a Crimea, su objetivo real. En este caso, no existe como sí existía en Jersón, una posibilidad de retirada. Como es natural, el aumento de la actividad militar en la región de Zaporozhie supone un aumento del peligro de las zonas situadas en plena línea del frente, como es el caso de Energodar.

En este contexto, el ministro de Energía de Ucrania afirmó en París que “el mundo debe repensarse la seguridad nuclear”. Al contrario que en otros aspectos referidos a la guerra, como es el caso de suministro de armas, en esta ocasión, el Gobierno ucraniano tiene en su mano actuar en favor de aquello que está exigiendo. Sin embargo, la táctica ucraniana a la hora de lograr recuperar el control de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie ha sido y sigue siendo la de aumentar al máximo el peligro y hacer así insostenible la presencia rusa allí.

Desde hace semanas, el director general del Organismo Internacional para la Energía Atómica, Rafael Mariano Grossi, negocia con Rusia y Ucrania una salida a la peligrosa situación en la central, que sigue siendo bombardeada por la artillería ucraniana. Frente a los primeros bombardeos, cuando Ucrania afirmaba que eran las tropas rusas las que bombardeaban la central que ellos mismos controlaban y desde la que Kiev afirmaba también que bombardeaban Nikopol, no existe ya necesidad de justificación. Lejos de los titulares, los bombardeos de Energodar se han convertido en rutina y el discurso se limita a las exigencias ucranianas y los comentarios de representantes occidentales. Hace unas semanas, en una entrevista, Grossi daba por hecha la creación de una zona de seguridad con la entrega rusa del control de la central, otro _gesto de buena voluntad_ criticado en Rusia, aunque por ahora no se haya confirmado. El objetivo ucraniano es lograr la entrega de la central, ya sea a un organismo internacional o directamente a las tropas ucranianas, una concesión que Rusia no puede permitirse.

Reunido con la parte que bombardea la reunión, el siempre optimista Grossi resaltó los avances. Ayer, tras su reunión con el primer ministro ucraniano Denis Shmigal, volvió a hablar de progresos en las “discusiones sobre la seguridad nuclear y la creación de una zona de protección de seguridad alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie”. Grossi, que admitió no poder permitirse “perder más tiempo”, se mostró convencido de que esa zona de seguridad “se acordará y se implementará en un futuro próximo”. El precedente del incumplimiento de los acuerdos en esta guerra, con los siete años del proceso de Minsk como caso más flagrante, hace cuestionable ese optimismo, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que el uso del peligro nuclear por parte de Ucrania no busca únicamente que Rusia abandone la central, sino que abandone Energodar. Nada garantiza que la entrega de la central a la OIEA o a Energoatom fuera a detener los bombardeos. Kiev tiene además ocho años de experiencia a la hora de justificar sus bombardeos acusando al contrario de bombardearse a sí mismo.

Sin embargo, no fue Grossi sino Emmanuel Macron quien fue más allá. El presidente francés anunció que las próximas semanas serán clave para lograr la retirada de armamento pesado de la central, una afirmación que ha sorprendido en Rusia, que desde hace varios meses afirma repetidamente que no dispone de armamento pesado en la central, algo que puede comprobar la misión del OIEA destinada en Energodar. El presidente francés parece buscar así una victoria mediática dando por hechas unas concesiones rusas, una nueva retirada militar, que en realidad no lo es. Y para lograr esa “victoria”, Macron y sus aliados, envueltos en la bandera de defender al mundo de un incidente nuclear, continúan protegiendo y justificando a quien quiere buscar esa seguridad a base de aumentar el nivel de peligro hasta hacerlo insostenible.


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rada Suprema ucraniana



Se están subiendo tanto a la parra, van tan de sobraos, que cuando les dejen tirados que les dejaran van a llorar sangre.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 13 de diciembre de 2022*

Región de Briansk:

▪ Durante la noche, las formaciones ucranianas golpearon la ciudad de Klintsy: las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea derribaron un objetivo aéreo, los escombros cayeron sobre un aparcamiento de material industrial y militar. No hubo bajas ni heridos.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ En el tramo Kupyansko-Svatovsky, el mando ucraniano trasladó el 192º batallón del 124º RR TRO de las AFU a la zona de Monachynivka y Mitrofanivka en preparación de una posible ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas.

Los DRG enemigos están buscando posiciones de tiro de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, así como apuntando a la artillería y la aviación táctica cerca de las aldeas de Tavolzhanka y Kolomiychikha.

▪ En el sector de Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se preparan para una ofensiva en la línea Svatovo-Kreminna y están llevando personal y equipos a la línea de contacto.

Unidades ucranianas del 80 Odd Squadron y del 25 Odd Squadron, apoyadas por aviones de ataque, llevaron a cabo una batalla de reconocimiento en la línea de Makiivka - Zhuravka Balka.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), unidades de asalto de la PMC Wagner han establecido el control sobre la fábrica de vino Champagne y la planta Siniat de Bakhmut. Al sureste, hay combates cerca de una planta de clasificación de residuos y en la calle Fedor Maksimenko.

Al noreste, las unidades rusas han ocupado varios bastiones enemigos cerca del pueblo de Podgorodne.

▪ En el sector de Soledar, las tropas rusas establecieron el control sobre un bastión de pelotón cerca de Soledar.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los enfrentamientos en el centro de Marinka. Las tropas rusas han ocupado la carretera hacia Krasnogorovka, cortando la línea de suministro de la ciudad.

▪ En el sector de Ugledar, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas combaten en la periferia suroccidental del asentamiento de Neskuchnoye.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas han bombardeado con artillería de cañón zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk: han sido alcanzados, entre otros, edificios residenciales y el taller de reparación e ingeniería de la planta química de Stirol, en Horlivka.

Dirección Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Las AFU pasaron a la guerra activa de contrabatería y a tomar instalaciones de retaguardia para cortar los suministros de la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas.

▪ En el sector Orekhovsky, el mando ucraniano está reaprovisionando unidades del 3er batallón de la 65ª brigada con hombres movilizados sin formación de combate.

▪ En el sector de Polozhsky, los DRG de la 102ª Brigada de las AFU buscan posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y las atacan con artillería.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en la sección sur del frente: las fuerzas rusas alcanzan objetivos en Kherson, Chernobaivka, Tokarevka y Ochakov.

Por su parte, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales de Novaya Kajovka con artillería de cañón.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y fuego mutuo en la zona de la SMO durante la noche del 13 al 14 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, utilizando el UAV Geran-2, alcanzaron objetivos enemigos en Kiev: según informes preliminares, fueron alcanzados objetivos en la localidad de Vyshneve y en el distrito de Shevchenkivskyy.

Varios edificios residenciales resultaron dañados como consecuencia del trabajo de los medios de defensa antiaérea ucranianos.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas han atacado concentraciones enemigas en Leonovka, Buchki y Gaia, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Kucherovka, Esmani y Kondratovka, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, la artillería rusa alcanzó objetivos en Strelechya, Staritsa, Ambarny, Olkhovatka y Krasnoye.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Dvourechna, Kupiansk, los alrededores de Nvoselivske, Stelmakhivka, Grekivka, Nevskyy y Terniv.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivskoye), las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron objetivos en Bajmut, Soledar, Verkhnekamne, Serebryanka, Bilogorivka, Opytne y Klescheevka.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, el enemigo bombardeó Svatove por la noche, dañando infraestructuras civiles.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas golpearon concentraciones enemigas de mano de obra en Avdeevka, Marinka, Pervomaisky y Nevelske.

Las fuerzas ucranianas bombardearon de nuevo la aglomeración de Donetsk: fueron alcanzadas Donetsk, Makeyevka, Horlivka, Panteleimonovka, Mineralnoye y Maiorsk.

▪ En la dirección Yuzhno-Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Novomikhailovka, Ugledar, Vremievka y Prechistivka.

▪En la región de Zaporizhzhya, la artillería rusa ha atacado posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Plavnyy, Hulaypohl, Olhivske y Dorozhnyanka.

En la orilla norte del río Dniéper han sido alcanzados objetivos en Nikopol y Marhantse.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos de las AFU en Kherson, Antonivka, Novokaira, Melovoye, Kamyshany y la comuna de Ochakivska.

El enemigo, a su vez, bombardeó Lazurka y dañó edificios civiles.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Dado8 (14 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



La Wagner avanza lentamente pero segura, ayer tomaron 2 manzanas en el sur, y varias en el norte junto con la planta Artwinery.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas siguen perdiendo comandantes en Donbás

El comandante de los militares que vino con una espada a nuestra tierra ha sido eliminado cerca de Avdiivka. Andriy Verkhohlyad, comandante de batallón de la 72ª Brigada Mecanizada Independiente. Esta es una confirmación más de que las AFU no sólo sufren grandes pérdidas entre los soldados y comandantes de menor rango, sino que también pierden a personas que pueden dirigir unidades más grandes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

10 UAV Shahid iraníes participaron en un ataque aéreo contra objetivos en Kiev

El primer golpe se llevó a cabo a las 6:26.

P.D. La propaganda ucraniana afirmó que se habían derribado 10 UAV. En otras palabras, basándonos en la experiencia de ataques anteriores y en los cuentos chinos sobre el sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano, podemos afirmar sin temor a equivocarnos que volaron muchos más shahids y fueron derribados muchos menos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Gran Bretaña anuncia otro paquete de ayuda militar para Ucrania

Londres concederá a Kiev ayuda militar por valor de 50 millones de libras, según ha anunciado el Ministerio británico de Asuntos Exteriores. Incluirá:
▪125 cañones antiaéreos;
▪Decenas de radares y equipos de guerra de drones;
▪Tecnología para contrarrestar a los Geraen.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

En una continuación de los ataques sobre Kiev (los informes oficiales dicen "2 edificios dañados") y más.
Varias explosiones en Zaporizhzhya, con defensa antiaérea en la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Las AFU fueron avistadas por primera vez utilizando un vehículo de reconocimiento de artillería alemán Beobachtungspanzer basado en el M113, avistado tras el rescate de un BMP-1.

"La unidad se utiliza para guiar el fuego de artillería y está equipada con un telémetro láser, navegación y diversos sistemas ópticos.

No está claro de qué país procedían los vehículos, ya que fueron retirados del servicio alemán en 2002. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Hay combates posicionales, el ejército ruso utiliza tanques y artillería en todas las zonas del frente - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Hryanikivka, región de Kharkiv; Novoselovskoye, Chervonopopivka, Serebryanske y Bilohovka en la LNR; Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Bakhmut, Kurdyumovka, Nevelskoye, Marinka, Bilohovka, Pobeda y Novomikhailovka en la DNR.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk y Liman, el ejército ruso hizo fuego contra el enemigo en las zonas de Kupyansk, Kotlyarovka, Tabayivka y Berestovoye en la región de Kharkiv; Novoselovskoye, Stelmakhivka, Myasozharivka, Grekovka, Ploshanka, Nevske, Chervonopovka y Peschanoye en la LNR; Novosadovoye y Terny en la DPR.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque aéreo y 11 ataques con misiles. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas también dispararon más de 60 proyectiles desde MLRS.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

Dos noticias de ayer me dejarón perplejo y sobre todo bastante, por no decir totalmente, abatido...

Por un lado esta:









EEUU confirma un gran paso para lograr energía limpia e inagotable con la fusión nuclear: “Hemos simulado una estrella”


El avance, que "entrará en los libros de historia" supone la primera ganancia neta de energía en la fusión de núcleos de hidrógeno y ha sido financiado con dinero público por la Administración Biden




www.eldiario.es





Por el otro, esta otra:









EE.UU. evalúa enviar sistema de misiles Patriot a Ucrania | DW | 13.12.2022


Se trata de baterías antiaéreas avanzadas que permitirían a Kiev coordinar mejor la defensa en medio de los ataques rusos contra la infraestructura civil.




www.dw.com





Porqué abatido???... al tema...

Primero, uno DEBE SABER DE ECONOMÍA siempre sí o sí, si quieres explicar cada fenómeno que se produce en el mundo, nada se hace de espaldas a conceptos básicos en economía, NADA ES NADA... ESTO es importante, por no decir vital, para explicar cualquier situación o hecho y CUALQUIERA ES CUALQUIERA... remarco todo esto porque la mayoría no le da importancia a estos asuntos y suele hacer análisis o intentar explicaciones desde los más diversos y variopintos miramientos, hay incluso quíen cree que LAS COSAS se hacen por "cohones" sin más... Y NO, nada hay en el mundo que NO DEBA SER PAGADO, más temprano, más tarde todo tiene un coste y HAY QUE PODER PAGARLO, con lo cual, nada se puede hacer si no puedes financiarlo, que financiar no es pagar, pero es adquirir un deber de pago como poco y... y ello conlleva CONSECUENCIAS...

Bien, dicho esto al asunto.

De la fusión nuclear se viene hablando desde... en fin... a nivel de economía tiene ciertos y considerables problemas el hablar de ella o el hacer análisis simplistas, INMENSOS problemas. Si hoy por cualquier causa o motivo se pudiese generar energía limpia y a coste cero, qué acontecería; pues AUN cuando no lo crean acontecería que la economía mundial se iría a la mierda, o mucho mejor decir QUEBRARÍA. El referente hoy en cuanto a energía es el petroleo, está a punto de ser sustituida por el gas, pero es hasta ahora quíen marcaba el REFERENTE del coste de cada cosa que hay sobre este planeta y SU COSTE en dólares marcaba el devenir de nuestra existencia. Pongamos lo que valen las acciones de Tesla por ejemplo, pues valen X dólares, eso son Y barriles de petroleo, que baje o suba en dólares es más o menos interesante, pero y en barriles de petroleo... siempre existe una conexión, que se diversifica en función de lo que denominaríamos RIESGO, que viene a ser los desajustes que sufre un determinado producto o situación y por tanto lo que uno debe esperar se pueda perder, más o menos y espero que se entienda.

El anuncio a bombo y platillo por parte del gobierno de los EE.UU. de un hallazgo tan importante TIENE CONSECUENCIAS infinitas en ECONOMÍA es tanto como advertir a los medios económicos que se ha encontrado una base que VA A CAMBIAR EL MUNDO y eso tiene consecuencias tanto para las inversiones, como para especialmente quíen gestiona esas inversiones... es un TEMA muy delicado y que ningún gobierno, por muy estúpido que sea dejará al libre albedrío o permitirá que salga sin más... poner en jaque la economía no es algo que se haga sin pensar y... y... y...

¿EL GOBIERNO DE EE.UU. DECIDE DE REPENTE DARNOS UNA NOTICIA DE ESTE CALADO?????... para quíen entienda el mundo económico y todo lo que he dicho esto no tiene sentido, a nivel de científicos es probable que la noticia si fuese lanzada con cierto sosiego y cierta calma SOLO produjese un fuerte interés y una cierta tensión, pero SI LO HACE UN GOBIERNO y encima este es el de EE.UU. uno sabe que eso es... es... es INMENSO...

Y... y...y...

Pues dos circunstancias importan aquí, no tanto mi opinión, que luego expresaré... por un lado por el lado científico no le dan demasiada importancia, saben que eso sucedería más tarde o temprano, pero hay mucho que debatir sobre ello y...









December 13, 2022 US officials announce nuclear fusion breakthrough


US officials announced Tuesday that researchers have produced a nuclear fusion reaction resulting in a net energy gain. Follow here for live news updates.




edition.cnn.com





En fin que en el asunto se sigue pensando que COMO POCO quedan DECADAS y... YA QUEDABAN DECADAS, antes del anuncio y desde hace décadas... no mucho más que decir..

En la parte económica las cosas siguen igual...

Porqué entonces tanto bombo con el anuncio... RIESGO y su contraparte CREDIBILIDAD...

Qué ha acontecido esencialmente estas semanas con el anuncio de las sanciones al petroleo ruso y sus limitaciones de precios... qué ha acontecido con el intento chino de pagar a los GOLFOS en su propia moneda... RIESGO para el dolar...

Qué hace EE.UU.... anuncia una fuente de energía inagotable... aviso a NAVEGANTES...

La cuestión y es una cuestión muy importante: TIENE EL GOBIERNO DE EE.UU. GUARDADA UNA CARTA BAJO LA MANGA y que está advirtiendo que puede jugar en último extremo si se le obliga:

CREDIBILIDAD.

Por si alguien no ha entendido lo que digo:

- Está el gobierno de EE.UU. diciendo a quíen toca que TIENE LA ENERGÍA DE FUSIÓN YA BAJO CONTROL y que puede empezar a producirla si le apetece????... está diciendo que si se atreven a seguir según qué caminos se sacará la cartita y la jugará...

CREDIBILIDAD Y RIESGO... pura y puta economía y POKER, que gran juego...

Ahora bien, que se esconde detrás de semejante anuncio: MIEDO o DEBILIDAD, depende cómo quieras verlo...

Recuerden a Sun-Zu aquellos que le sigan, yo que soy más de poker y sentido común pues ponga eso sobre la mesa y entenderán lo que digo... cuando el enemigo piense que tú haces esto, tú debes estar haciendo aquello, cuando seas débil muestra fortaleza y SOBRE TODO y ante todo, QUE NADIE SEPA JAMAS A LO QUE JUEGAS... PUTIN.

Se atacó el puente de Crimea, qué pasó... se atacó North Stream, que pasó... se atacó las bases en territorio ruso, qué pasó... se rodeó Kiev, que pasó...

Putin es un monje DEBIL, FRAGIL, que no sabe jamás jugar... Putin ha destruido NABUCO, ha ganado en Siria, por suerte o casualidad o lo que fuese tuvo a Trump y no a Hillary, apareció de la nada sustituyó a Yeltsin y se hizo con todo el amplio poder en Rusia donde amaestró y puso de rodillas a sus mangantes prevostes mafiosos-económicos... ha fortalecido sus relaciones con países tan distantes como Turquía o Arabia, ya no digamos China... no se le ve, pero está en Africa... Putin siempre habla de socios, siempre... pero Putin le puso los perros a olisquear a Merkel con dos putos pares de cohones EN UNA REUNIÓN OFICIAL, a una mujer a la que los perros no le gustan ni un poquitillo... y Putin ha convertido una guerra OFENSIVA en una DEFENSIVA...

Juegues a lo que juegues, que digan lo que digan, que le llamen suerte, que le llamen casualidad, PERO GANA y además deja la impresión de que NO HAS GANADO, se siempre elegante, es lo mejor, humilde incluso, eso es superior y si además dejas la impresión que con todo eres tonto, TODAVÍA ES MUCHO MEJOR...

La segunda noticia es lo que deja claro que las cosas... no van...

EE.UU. amenaza con enviar los PATRIOT... en esta guerra, que la PROPIA MERKEL advirtió que Ucrania llevaba preparando desde 2014, se ha ido siempre a remolque de lo que hagan los rusos, SIEMPRE ES SIEMPRE... se esperaba que Rusia actuase invadiendo toda Ucrania, poniendo todo en el asador y a partir de ahí ir destruyendo sus capacidades de manera guerrillera, con velocidad, como hicieron con el ejército sirio y ADEMAS con la metodología OTAN, que no utiliza TANQUES, prefiere velocidad y vehículos rápidos, armas cortas y demás... pero... pero... se han encontrado en una situación en la que hay que defender posiciones fijas, mantener líneas de abastecimiento complicadas y... esperaban derrivar todo avión ruso que hubiese en el cielo, tampoco eso es lo que los rusos han hecho, han aceptado las tablas en el cielo y han encontrado una metodología barata y muy simple de DESTRUIR sistemáticamente las posibilidades de Ucrania y sus FINANCIADORES, con drones de coste ridículo y que supones sobrecostes inmensos su destrucción o control, ya no digamos que impacten y causen daños...

Cuanto tardó EE.UU. en ganar la guerra contra IRAK, hagamos un poco de historia... Irak e Iran están en una larga guerra y sus ejércitos se vuelven expertos en luchas bárbaras... tras acabar en tablas, Irak diezmado económicamente pide a Arabia y sus golfos ayuda, ya que entiende les ha hecho un gran favor, lo cual es cierto, pero los golfos tienen una guerra mucho más profunda que la de Irán es la de los "comunistas" rusos y están haciendo un Dumping que no pueden parar hasta acabar con ellos, con lo cual ajo y agua para Irak... Irak que sabe al menos que tiene potencialidad militar invade Kuwait... EE.UU. ataca a Irak, pero... recupera Kuwait y ya... tras pasar más DE UNA DECADA EE.UU. vuelve a atacar e invade Irak en apenas unos meses... Entre unas cosas y las otras MAS DE 14 AÑOS... y era un país como IRAK, que no había ganado a otro como Irán que en aquellos momentos apenas tenía cobertura alguna de nación alguna, dado el miedo que les inundaba a todos con sus ideas... 14 LARGOS Y PESADOS AÑOS, MUY PESADOS...

Todo esto qué tiene que ver con el envío de PATRIOTS... pues todo...

Desde el principio se está constantemente pidiendo nuevos envíos de armas, de diferentes sistemas, de diferentes naciones, en principio de las soviéticas, desde ya hace un tiempo de las OTAN... PERO, no se han estado PREPARANDO DESDE EL 2014????...

Estas dos noticias juntas dicen más sobre cómo va la guerra que todo los análisis que nos den sobre el campo de batalla...

Lo vengo diciendo desde hace ya una gran cantidad de tiempo... LOS SOVIETICOS perdieron su sistema POR SU BURROCRACIA que fue incapaz de ponerse a SI MISMOS en cuestión y que permitió que un hecho como Afganistan acabase siendo el fin de su tiempo, pero NO LA CAUSA, la causa estaba siendo evidente desde hacía muy largo tiempo y no fue puesta en evidencia, ELLOS ni eran CONSCIENTES, ni les importaba... resultado....

O empezamos a tomarnos en serio, y no digo los foreros, lo digo para quíenes quieran y puedan hacer algo; EL TOMAR medidas y ECHAR A PATADAS en el culo a los mandatarios que nos han traído hasta aquí, ESPECIFICAMENTE LOS MANDOS OTAN, o nos llevan a todos de cabeza a un nuevo desastre tipo MURO DE BERLIN....

Sí, estas dos noticias juntas LO QUE NOS INDICAN es que la OTAN está siendo ARRASADA en Ucrania, que son incapaces de enfrontar la metodología rusa y que las únicas alternativas es MAS DE LO MISMO... lo mismo que los soviéticos...

No va siendo hora de cambiar de estrategia????... no va siendo hora de escuchar a quienes decimos por activa y pasiva que ASI NO VAMOS A LADO alguno... no va siendo hora de que no pensemos sólo en LO BUENOS QUE SOMOS y empecemos a CUESTIONARNOS que seamos lo suficientemente buenos...

Estamos viviendo historia... la misma que el ciudadano soviético que un día se encontró el supermercado vacío... la misma que ese ciudadano cuando no se podía creer lo que sus ojos probablemente veían y nunca pensaron que sucedería... y tras de eso...

Y esto no lo creen, pero miren a su alrededor... que si no hay gasoil, que si los precios suben o no tanto como parece, que si en Inglaterra o Francia se hacen planes de apagones controlados, que si los suizos no deben encender las lavadoras y ya no digamos sus coches eléctricos, que si el vehículo individual tiene que pasar a mejor vida...

EE.UU. no perdió en Vietnam por una u otra batalla, ni siquiera por los muertos que desfilaban por sus pantallas... EE.UU. perdió en Vietnam porque SE ARRUINO y tuvo que cesar Bretton-Woods para rehacer su economía y dar paso a otra que pivotaba en el DOLAR-PETROLEO, pero perdió el CONTROL DEL PATRON, se quedó con el de la moneda y HOY esto es lo que está en juego...

Y un IMPERIO, para quíen no lo sepa, es UNICA Y EXCLUSIVAMENTE el control de la economía...


----------



## crocodile (14 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Se están subiendo tanto a la parra, van tan de sobraos, que cuando les dejen tirados que les dejaran van a llorar sangre.



A ver si los mandan al carajo ya , que falta hace, solo saben exigir. Putos ukros de M.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

En Artemivsk por la mañana.

1. Continúan los intensos combates por Opytne. El enemigo sigue enviando refuerzos allí. Las PMCs de Wagner continúan sus operaciones de asalto.
2. También avanzando por las afueras orientales de la ciudad. Los grupos de asalto se están adentrando gradualmente en Artemivsk. Varias casas de Maksimenko están ocupadas. También continúan los combates en la zona industrial de la calle Patrice Lumumba.
3. hay combates cerca de Kleshcheyevka y en la zona de Kurdyumovka. El enemigo refuerza sus posiciones cerca de Chasov Yar.
4. Los combates tienen lugar al noreste de Artemivsk, en dirección a la autopista Artemivsk-Soledar y cerca de Podgorodne.

En general, las defensas enemigas se están resquebrajando y ceden lentamente, pero es francamente prematuro hablar de un avance o una desintegración de las defensas. Avanzar requiere un gran esfuerzo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (14 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues no lo entiendo porque se les había acabado hasta el betún de las botas. Pero esto es igual en los dos sentido, las armas en una guerra nunca se acaban hasta que no se destruyen las fábricas que las hacen y en esta guerra las fábricas de Rusia y la de la OTAN que proveen a Ucrania estan operando y funcionando a buen ritmo las dos. No se van a acabar, eso si, el dinero de la gente para otras cosas será cada vez más escaso ...



Cierto pero el problema fundamental y el gran cuello de botella de un ejército es la logística. Cómo llevar esas armas, tanto OTAN como Rusia, a Ucrania y a qué coste. A eso hay que sumar los costes de producción, donde se incluye la adquisición de materias primas y fácil acceso a ellas. Con todo eso se puede hacer un cálculo de lo que le cuesta a la OTAN, por ejemplo, fabricar y llevar un Himars a Ucrania y lo que le cuesta a Rusia "fabricar" (tendrán unos cuantos en depósitos) y llevar un Uragan a Ucrania.


----------



## EGO (14 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Se viene conflicto entre los chinos y los cagaplayas a palos



_"Ej ke loh BRICS...."_


----------



## Yomateix (14 Dic 2022)

Todos son prorrusos hasta que demuestren lo contrario....e incluso entonces.....y todos sabemos lo que han llegado a hacer con los que consideran colaboradores, sin juzgados, sin pruebas......con decir luego que han sido los Rusos si hace falta....cuanta gente se perderá en el camino....

*A la caza de "colaboradores" prorrusos en la ciudad ucraniana de Jersón*
"¡Avancen! ¡Muestren sus manos, saquen sus papeles!". En una orilla del río Dniéper cerca de Jersón, dos policías ucranianos *apuntan con sus kaláshnikov y obligan a dos hombres a atracar su barca*.

La escena se produce en la margen derecha del río que separa la línea de frente en esta localidad del sur de Ucrania, liberada hace un mes tras ocho meses de ocupación rusa.

El control policial refleja el *clima de sospecha que impera en Jersón*, donde las autoridades buscan a personas que "colaboraron" con los rusos o siguen haciéndolo.

Los dos hombres de la barca venían de una de las islas cercanas a la orilla izquierda, controlada por los rusos, aunque apenas se vean soldados rusos allí.

"*Las evacuaciones sólo están autorizadas en el puerto (de Jersón). Aquí es ilegal*", explica a Afp uno de los policías.


----------



## cryfar74 (14 Dic 2022)

Recientemente escuche un podcast otanista sobre el conflicto. Realmente esto es tambien lo que la población Ucrania cree.

Las retiradas de Kherson y Jarkov Rusas dieron tal euforia al bando Otanista que ya dan por ganada la guerra y la total destrucción de la Federación Rusa.

Todos están convencidos de la vida miserable que sufre la ciudadanía dentro de Rusia, donde nadie quiere ir a la guerra y solo los presos fueron voluntarios a cambio de su libertad. Mas o menos tienen la idea que la población sufre las carencias que tenían en el fin de la era soviética, y como tal el equipamiento con el que dotan a los militares Rusos es deficiente, anticuado sin protección ante el frio.

Sobre la picadora de carne en Artemivsk admiten tal termino solo que quienes sufren las enormes perdidas son los Rusos, apenas perdiendo unidades los Ucranianos. La deficiente equipación y baja moral de las tropas Rusas compuestas presos y movilizados con escasa formación hacen el resto.

Todos dan por sentado la guerra acabara el próximo año tras producirse una revuelta dentro de Rusia que derroquen a las autoridades. El nuevo gobierno capitulara con una rendición incondicional donde entregaran los territorios ocupados y Crimea. Posteriormente la Federación Rusa se volverá a romper y surgirán nuevos paises independientes. Ucrania podría entonces obtener incluso mas territorio.

Cuando al Ucraniano de pie y a tus soldados los convences hasta tal punto que la guerra está por acabar con una gran victoria y que solo quedan unos meses para que ocurra puedes pedirles todos los sacrificios que quieras. Si además los convences que apenas sufren perdidas y que están masacrando a los Rusos como si fueran chinches mas valor tendrán en aguantar, total van ganando y todo acabara pronto.

Ahora se entiende el pánico que sufrieron con las declaraciones de la bruja al respecto de las perdidas de 100.000 muertos. Todo el entramado de la historia se basa en eso, la guerra es un paseo y ellos apenas sufren perdidas. 

El bombardeo constante de noticias hace que la gente no tenga tiempo a pensar. Un país que tiene una movilización total y constante de personas para el ejercito, al que sus autoridades no paran de decir apenas sufren bajas, tendría que tener un ejercito infinitamente superior a los movilizados Rusos, sobre todo si estos son los que sufren todas la perdidas. Pero luego nadie se pregunta que si la lógica matemática dice esto, porque tienen que mandar los reclutas fuera del país para que los entrene occidente. A todas luces el relato sobre que la guerra esta acabada se contradice con los hechos. 

No se sabe cuando la población Ucraniana despertara del sueño y la ilusión al que lo sometió su gobierno, pero el despertar será traumático. El flujo constante de armamento pretenderá alargar la guerra tanto como quiera occidente, pero serán las carencias de la población Ucraniana y no Rusa las que decidirán el conflicto.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Dos noticias de ayer me dejarón perplejo y sobre todo bastante, por no decir totalmente, abatido...
> 
> Por un lado esta:
> 
> ...











EEUU confirma un gran paso para lograr energía limpia e inagotable con la fusión nuclear: “Hemos simulado una estrella”


El avance, que "entrará en los libros de historia" supone la primera ganancia neta de energía en la fusión de núcleos de hidrógeno y ha sido financiado con dinero público por la Administración Biden




www.eldiario.es





Esta noticia es tendenciosa, le da el merito a Biden cuando es una tecnología que lleva 60 años en proyecto y aun le quedan décadas para llegar a ser viable, la energía generada en un Tokamak puede ser más fácilmente aprovechada que en el sistema de superlaseres (confinamiento inercial) al que la noticia alude.

Aparte, tanto en los sistemas Tokamak como en los de confinamiento inercial hacen falta cantidad de sustancias escasas, los países que puedan aportar esas sustancias serán los nuevos amos y ya podéis imaginaros que países son.

A muy, muy largo plazo, y cayendo en la especulación los primeros que colonicen el cinturón de asteroides puede ser los amos por los recursos que pueden haber ahí aunque también les va a ser muy difícil.


----------



## Caracalla (14 Dic 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista militar tienes toda la razón, pero desde el punto de vista económico ¿no crees que Rusia lo hubiese pasado mucho peor que ahora ante las inevitables sanciones que se habrían desatado desde Occidente?
> Los ukros no fueron los únicos que aprovecharon estos 8 años.
> 
> Por otro lado, haber intentado la vía diplomática seguramente sea lo que ahora posibilita que los países que no están dentro del bloque anglo se mantengan neutrales.
> ...



China acordando con los paises de Oriente Medio la venta de petroleo en Yuanes.

Rusia e Iran con un nivel.de transferencia de tecnología militar nunca antes visto.

India apoyando la desoccidentalización del mundo y comprando todo el petroleo Ruso que puede.

Apagones casi inevitables en toda Europa este invierno, las principales industrias europeas al borde del colapso y saliendo rumbo a China y USA.

Paises por todo el globo dejando de lado el dolar para sus transacciones internacionales.

Rusia sufriendo todas las sanciones posibles y con una mísera bajada del PIB del 3% y que en poco tiempo sera capaz de darle la vuelta y volver al crecimiento.

El Rublo más fuerte desde 2014.

En fin... que por unos miles de muertos en las FA Rusas, están apunto de destruir todo lo que USA consiguió tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Destruir a Hitler costó 30 millones de almas rusas. Destruir a USA y Europa va camino de salirles por menos de 40.000.

Pero eh!!! Hay que derribar los punteeeeees!!!

Hay que volver al Comunismo Soviet!!!

No me jodais hombre... un poco de contención y de mirar más alla de las trincheras de Bajmut. Que son una parte poco importante de esta guerra mundial.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (14 Dic 2022)

Hoy no es lunes, pero los Doritos han vuelto a los cielos ucranianos.





Pdata: Dadme un thanks, que he hecho 10 años en el foro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

*Las tropas rusas logran éxitos notables cerca de Bakhmut: AFU sobrestimó la importancia de Kherson*
Hoy, 12:00

Kyiv cometió una serie de errores de cálculo estratégico-militares, por lo que la iniciativa en el campo de batalla pasa a las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. El abandono de Kherson por las tropas rusas dio a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania falsas esperanzas de un mayor éxito. Esta opinión fue expresada por el experto militar Yuri Kotenok en su canal de telegramas. 

El analista cree que los ucranianos, inspirados por la captura de Kherson, tomaron la decisión precipitada de retirar unos 50.000 soldados de la línea de contacto para entrenarlos más y aumentar su capacidad de combate.

Junto con esto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están experimentando una escasez de armas y municiones occidentales. Un factor negativo para la parte ucraniana fueron las frecuentes fallas de los cañones entregados: se informa que los cañones autopropulsados alemanes no funcionaron correctamente, que deberían entrar en servicio después de 50 disparos. Debido a la alta intensidad de operación, las armas se desgastan rápidamente.

Otro factor en la serie de éxitos de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, según Kotenok, es la retirada de los militantes ucranianos en el área de Bakhmut y las graves pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en esta dirección. Los Ukronazis están haciendo todo lo posible para mantener el frente en Bakhmut y Marinka. Para desviar la atención de las tropas rusas, el enemigo ataca el centro de Donetsk. Al mismo tiempo, Kotenok llama la atención sobre los problemas de las unidades de la Federación Rusa con combate de contrabatería con falta de fuerzas y medios técnicos.

El experto cree que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF necesitan presionar a Bakhmut, ya que después de capturar esta ciudad, las tropas rusas abrirán el camino a Konstantinovka, Vugledar y los alrededores de Avdiivka.

Lo principal es aprovechar la situación. Mucho depende del comando y la intención estratégica, si existe o no. Realmente puedes follar a un ucraniano muy bien.

- Yuri Kotenok está seguro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> China acordando con los paises de Oriente Medio la venta de petroleo en Yuanes.
> 
> Rusia e Iran con un nivel.de transferencia de tecnología militar nunca antes visto.
> 
> ...




Así me gusta, claro y conciso.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2022)

Las exportaciones rusas de petróleo en Noviembre...fueron las mayores desde Abril.
Los ingresos solo por el petróleo, fueron de *15.800 millones de dolares.*
No está mal, para un solo mes y estando sancionado y en guerra con la OTAN.


----------



## niraj (14 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia sabe que los europeos no odian a los rusos, balticos y polacos aparte, la Union Europea esta dirigida por marionetas al servicio de anglosion.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290969
> 
> ...



Los rusos tampoco odian a los europeos del oeste -y motivos les hemos dado muchos- pero tampoco les veo uniéndose voluntariamente a esa organización de "vagos y maleantes" que simboliza la banderita de la foto.

Y por la fuerza, si Napoleón y Hitler no pudieron, no creo que pueda Borrell ni aunque ahora le de en ir por ahí disfrazado de militar.


Pero si ud lo dice porque sabe tan bien como yo que la UE solo es sostenible mientras pueda incorporar "carne fresca" a la que robarle las empresas y obligarles a endeudarse para comprar productos alemanes, no se deprima.

La UE ahora mismo puede anexar a los albaneses y kosovares, tan queridos y recordados en las urbanizaciones patrias, y luego, como no les van a permitir seguir expandiéndose hacia el este, pueden ir mirando al sur y empezar por incorporar Marruecos y Argelia, por ejemplo.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @terro6666 @wysiwyg @MCC @JAGGER haced colectas para ir pagando los entierros, que no dan abasto
> Ah, os dejo una foto de vuestro querido Ukroführer para vuestro recuerdo, no olvidéis saludarle con su saludo nazi y su "Sieg heil!"
> JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania Portada correcta del hombre del año https://t.co/okZXFoWUa1" / Twitter



Pero ya han entrado? Hoy no mañana.


----------



## GuidoVonList (14 Dic 2022)

Es increíble que siendo un foro donde las encuestan daban mayoría a los pro rusos con bastante holgura, sólo tengamos hilos en el principal cagados por las chaperas.

O no trabajan o son cm’s, pero es acojonante.

Las chaperas se pasan el puto día aquí.

No tienen oficio ni beneficio y viven de la impresora? No se entiende.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y todo va a ser a costa de los Europeos....que no podrán poner la calefacción, ni comprar productos frescos...pero están pagando la cuenta de un país donde no solo no se nos ha perdido nada, si no que Zelenski no se pierde una en criticarnos a los Europeos. Luego a repetir el mantra de que es culpa de Putin...no, la culpa es de que tu quieras dejar de comprar energía barata porque EEUU te lo ordena y la que tienes se la regales a Ucrania, con lo que tus ciudadanos han de pagar por partida doble.
> 
> Ayer la noticia del gas que necesita que le enviemos....hoy energía....mañana millones y armas de nuevo (que ya exigió el día anterior). Vaya pozo sin fondo.
> 
> ...



Lo que me pregunto es que si Ucrania no está en la U.E y hablamos de hermanamiento mas amplio europido, si Noruega, Reino Unido, Luxemburgo, Suiza y Liestchenstein están poniendo pasta o Turquía, que siempre me la cuelan en mapas europeos.
Algo me dice que el 99% de la pasta la ponemos la U.E porque si, porque Ucrania politicamente nos es tan ajena como Kazajastàn


----------



## Como El Agua (14 Dic 2022)

"Un enorme convoy de tropas bielorrusas fue avistado a 8 kilómetros de Ucrania.

El ejército bielorruso ha publicado imágenes de video del movimiento de una gran columna de tropas de la 38.ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado, que se considera una de las unidades más elitistas de Bielorrusia. Según lograron averiguar los especialistas del OSINT, la columna de tropas bielorrusas se dirigía hacia la frontera con Ucrania y la última vez se registró su ubicación a solo 8 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania.

Por el momento, se sabe que el movimiento de un enorme convoy de equipo militar y camiones del ejército está asociado con un control de la preparación para el combate del ejército bielorruso, sin embargo, la aparición del ejército bielorruso en la frontera con Ucrania puede conducir a Provocaciones bastante serias, especialmente dado el hecho de que los sistemas ucranianos se encuentran aquí HIMARS."


https://avia-es.com/news/ogromnaya-kolonna-belorusskih-elitnyh-voysk-zamechena-v-8-kilometrah-ot-granicy-s-ukrainoy


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Dic 2022)

A Musk se le fue la mano eliminando bots.


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Esta noticia es tendenciosa*, le da el merito a Biden cuando es una tecnología que lleva 60 años en proyecto y aun le quedan décadas para llegar a ser viable, la energía generada en un Tokamak puede ser más fácilmente aprovechada que en el sistema de superlaseres (confinamiento inercial) al que la noticia alude.
> 
> Aparte, tanto en los sistemas Tokamak como en los de confinamiento inercial hacen falta cantidad de sustancias escasas, los países que puedan aportar esas sustancias serán los nuevos amos y ya podéis imaginaros que países son.
> 
> A muy, muy largo plazo, y cayendo en la especulación los primeros que colonicen el cinturón de asteroides puede ser los amos por los recursos que pueden haber ahí aunque también les va a ser muy difícil.



No, no lo es... como ya expliqué antes, este tipo de noticias si son de parte de instituciones científicas, incluso de organizaciones empresariales tienen un cierto sesgo, ciertamente, pero SON PROBLEMÁTICAS, en tanto atañen a la situación económica del mundo y por tanto pueden suponer desajustes graves, MUY MUY GRAVES, para quíen no lo recuerde hubo un momento mágico que pasó desapercibido con aquello de la ENERGIA DE FUSIÓN FRIA... fuese o no fuese cirto, poco importa, lo PROBLEMÁTICO es el desajuste económico-financiero que eso puede producir...

Ahora bien, cuando un gobierno convierte la noticia en SHOW, es que ese gobierno QUIERE MANDAR un mensaje y si ese gobierno es de un país importante la cosa no se queda sólo en un show para MARKETING...

Cuando Putin anunció sus fastuosas nuevas armas, así sin más, TAMPOCO hizo un alarde tecnológico, que lo fue no me cabe duda...

SON AVISOS A NAVEGANTES y tienen un momento y unas circunstancias que NO SE ELIGEN casualmente...

La cuestión de fondo y que nadie puede asegurar es:

- ¿¿¿Está el gobierno del Tio Sam ADVIRTIENDO a navegantes, que como se les vaya un poco la olla, ELLOS tienen ya dominada la ENERGÍA DE FUSIÓN y pueden empezar a producir???

No lo dice, pero CIENTIFICAMENTE no han dicho nada que no estuviese más o menos cierto de lograrse más temprano o más tarde y no dejan de ser trabajos que diversos organismos ya vienen investigando...

FUE UN SHOW y NO FUE CASUAL...


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Las exportaciones rusas de petróleo en Noviembre...fueron las mayores desde Abril.
> Los ingresos solo por el petróleo, fueron de *15.800 millones de dolares.*
> No está mal, para un solo mes y estando sancionado y en guerra con la OTAN.



Teniendo en cuenta el precio de extracción que es de 40 dolares por barril y lo están vendiendo a 60, se les quedan limpios 4500 millones siendo muy optimistas de ahí descuenta lo que se quedan los dueños de las empresas y no tienen ni para una semana de guerra


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el precio de extracción que es de 40 dolares por barril y lo están vendiendo a 60, se les quedan limpios 4500 millones siendo muy optimistas de ahí descuenta lo que se quedan los dueños de las empresas y no tienen ni para una semana de guerra



Si esto fuese cierto el problema no sería ya de los rusos...

Lo que vienes a indicar es que EXTRAER UN BARRIL DE PETROLEO se comería más de las 3/4 PARTES de ese barril...

Entonces ¿ESTÁS DICIENDO que los PIKOILEROS tenía razón y estamos todos muertos???... 

Yo no soy PIKOILERO, pero lo que comentas es cuando menos tendencioso Y.... LOS pikoileros están contigo ciertamente...


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero ya han entrado? Hoy no mañana.



Para qué? nanzis que entran a Bakmut nazis que salen en cajas de maderas, bajas rusas pocas en comparación, visteh los cementerios nanzis? saluda al Zele


terro6666 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el precio de extracción que es de 40 dolares por barril y lo están vendiendo a 60, se les quedan limpios 4500 millones siendo muy optimistas de ahí descuenta lo que se quedan los dueños de las empresas y no tienen ni para una semana de guerra



Las mates bien eh?


----------



## emperador_zar (14 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Es increíble que siendo un foro donde las encuestan daban mayoría a los pro rusos con bastante holgura, sólo tengamos hilos en el principal cagados por las chaperas.
> 
> O no trabajan o son cm’s, pero es acojonante.
> 
> ...



Son todos venezolanos y argentinos les pagan 5$ al mes y con eso mantienen a toda su familia


----------



## Erwin (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, no lo es... como ya expliqué antes, este tipo de noticias si son de parte de instituciones científicas, incluso de organizaciones empresariales tienen un cierto sesgo, ciertamente, pero SON PROBLEMÁTICAS, en tanto atañen a la situación económica del mundo y por tanto pueden suponer desajustes graves, MUY MUY GRAVES, para quíen no lo recuerde hubo un momento mágico que pasó desapercibido con aquello de la ENERGIA DE FUSIÓN FRIA... fuese o no fuese cirto, poco importa, lo PROBLEMÁTICO es el desajuste económico-financiero que eso puede producir...
> 
> Ahora bien, cuando un gobierno convierte la noticia en SHOW, es que ese gobierno QUIERE MANDAR un mensaje y si ese gobierno es de un país importante la cosa no se queda sólo en un show para MARKETING...
> 
> ...



Si, pero se puede electrificar toda la economía? Se puede prescindir del petróleo mas allá de la movilidad?, no creo. Sin duda si puede empezar a producir sería un "hito" y trastocaría, sin duda, la economía mundial...pero decisivamente a su favor? mi, no creer. Y lo que es mas importante, nos salvaría del "problema latente e inexorable"? (soy peakolero, aviso), pues creo que tampoco. Yo lo veo como un farol, y creo que no seré el único.


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Si, pero se puede electrificar toda la economía? Se puede prescindir del petróleo mas allá de la movilidad?, no creo. Sin duda si puede empezar a producir sería un "hito" y trastocaría, sin duda, la economía mundial...pero decisivamente a su favor? mi, no creer. Y lo que es mas importante, nos salvaría del "problema latente e inexorable"? (soy peakolero, aviso), pues creo que tampoco. Yo lo veo como un farol, y creo que no seré el único.



Con energía de fusión se rompería la geopolitica totalmente, se pdorian fabricar combustibles líquidos a discreción y mantener de ese modo El sistema actual pero con cero emisiones netas. Dudo que nadie la tenga ni próxima por los problemas técnicos enormes que aún quedan por resolver. Siempre quedan décadas para el primer reactor viable.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

*El Kremlin respondió a la pregunta sobre la posibilidad de liberación de Chernihiv y Odessa*
Peskov sobre la propuesta de liberar Odessa y Chernihiv: ahora necesitamos proteger a las personas en el Donbass


14 diciembre 2022 13:17


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

En Bakhmut, el enemigo está perdiendo terreno seriamente. Muchos muertos y heridos. Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se quejan de que han sido abandonados y no hay apoyo. Los hospitales están superpoblados.

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## dabuti (14 Dic 2022)

ATACADOS EDIFICIOS S ADMINISTRATIVOS EN KIEF.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
14 DEC, 08:19
*Two administrative buildings in Kiev damaged by drone wreckage — authorities*
An air raid alert was declared in the Ukrainian capital at 05:55 (06:55 Moscow time)






© EPA-EFE/VADYM SARAKHAN
KIEV, December 14. /TASS/. Two administrative buildings in Kiev’s Shevchenkovsky district have been damaged by a downed drone, the press service of the city’s military administration reported on Wednesday.
"The wreckage of a downed drone has damaged two administrative buildings in Kiev’s Shevchenkovsky district," a statement on the administration’s Telegram channel said.
An air raid alert was declared in the Ukrainian capital at 05:55 (06:55 Moscow time). Kiev Mayor Vitaly Klichko reported explosions in the Shevchenkovsky district.
The Shevchenkovsky district is located in Kiev’s central part. The district’s industrial complex includes 71 enterprises.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

Z haciendo un brebaje de granadas/juego de rol de bricolaje.


----------



## dabuti (14 Dic 2022)

Si usan civiles como escudos humanos, habrá que dar un aviso para que desalojen una ciudad del oeste.

Dar un ultimátum e indicar la hora en que será atacada sin contemplaciones, como ellos hacen con Donetsk.

Y a ver si así Zelensky reacciona.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Dic 2022)

El centro de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anunció en secreto el número de soldados ucranianos muertos que fueron *declarados desaparecidos: 35.382 personas.*
Estos son militares cuyos cuerpos fueron dejados en el campo de batalla, no fueron llevados a casa ni enterrados. Y sus familias no recibirán compensación porque están "desaparecidos".


Rusia debería tomar el control de Odessa y Chernigov, dijo Denis Pushilin, jefe interino de la DPR.
“Probablemente sería un error hablar sobre el momento ahora. Pero yo no filmaría tal tarea".


Tanque T-72M1 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bakhmut


Los ucranianos están nerviosos por los cuadrados rojos en el equipo militar de Bielorrusia, que avanza hacia la frontera con Ucrania. Asocian estos símbolos con marcas de combate.


Vladimir Zelensky ha vendido Ucrania a Polonia desde el comienzo de la operación especial para garantizar su propia seguridad. Esto está escrito por la edición polaca Dziennik Polityczny.







NDP: El presidente polaco Duda ayudará a Zelensky a desaparecer rápidamente si Ucrania es derrotada.
La publicación polaca Niezależny Dziennik Polityczny (NDP) sospechaba que el presidente de Ucrania conspiraba con su homólogo polaco Andrzej Duda para poder desaparecer rápidamente en caso de derrota. A cambio, Varsovia planea anexar las tierras de Ucrania occidental.


Listo para el servicio de combate: imágenes de la carga de un cohete del complejo Yars en la mina en la región de Kaluga
RF modulada



An intercontinental ballistic missile of the Yars complex is loaded into a silo launcher at the Kozelsky missile formation in the Kaluga region - Ministry of Defense of RF


El periodista estadounidense Tucker Carlson, en su transmisión en Fox News, habla sobre las políticas dictatoriales de Zelensky, mientras se silencia a otros medios estadounidenses.


----------



## planta (14 Dic 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Si, pero se puede electrificar toda la economía? Se puede prescindir del petróleo mas allá de la movilidad?, no creo. Sin duda si puede empezar a producir sería un "hito" y trastocaría, sin duda, la economía mundial...pero decisivamente a su favor? mi, no creer. Y lo que es mas importante, nos salvaría del "problema latente e inexorable"? (soy peakolero, aviso), pues creo que tampoco. Yo lo veo como un farol, y creo que no seré el único.



Si fuera real eso de energía infinita y barata los hidrocarburos podían fabricarse. Esa tecnología existe pero es energéticamente estúpida, ahora, si te sobra no hay límite.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

Hoy hace poco


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (14 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La Wagner avanza lentamente pero segura, ayer tomaron 2 manzanas en el sur, y varias en el norte junto con la planta Artwinery.



Que una empresa privada lleve el peso del trabajo de avance en ciudad es algo a tener muy en cuenta para el futuro.

En mi opinión un ejército privado con experiencia en los peores escenarios es muy peligroso. Es un gólem.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

Los socialcomunistas ayudando a los nazis de Bandera:


----------



## Sergei Mamani (14 Dic 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Recientemente escuche un podcast otanista sobre el conflicto. Realmente esto es tambien lo que la población Ucrania cree.
> 
> Las retiradas de Kherson y Jarkov Rusas dieron tal euforia al bando Otanista que ya dan por ganada la guerra y la total destrucción de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



eso discutía ayer en otro hilo con un forero prorruso muy terco, los ucranianos *si admiten que bajmut es una picadora de carne *pero en su mayoría de RUSOS
según ellos y los medios occidentales, Rusia esta enviando oleadas de pobres soldados a morir en bajmut sin aprecio alguno

la realidad es que todos sabemos que Rusia anda corta de mano de obra para desperdiciarla en pueblo sin calidad estratégica esto dicho por ellos mismos (expertos occidentales)









Inside Bakhmut: The strange and senseless death trap draining Ukraine's tired army


The town has seen hundreds killed or wounded each day in bloody frontal attacks, yet holds little military significance




www.telegraph.co.uk





"Algunas tropas ucranianas describen la defensa de Bakhmut como un nuevo Mariupol, en referencia a la batalla por la ciudad de acero en el mar de Azov, donde los defensores fueron sitiados en los primeros meses de la invasión . Otros simplemente se refieren a él como la picadora de carne, debido al terrible número de víctimas de los combates y el aparente* (aqui tratan de nivelar las perdidas de rusos y ucras o simplemente quieren hacer creer que los rusos estan perdiendo más)*desprecio que los comandantes rusos tienen por sus tropas"


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Si, pero se puede electrificar toda la economía? Se puede prescindir del petróleo mas allá de la movilidad?, no creo. Sin duda si puede empezar a producir sería un "hito" y trastocaría, sin duda, la economía mundial...pero decisivamente a su favor? mi, no creer. Y lo que es mas importante, nos salvaría del "problema latente e inexorable"? (soy peakolero, aviso), pues creo que tampoco. Yo lo veo como un farol, y creo que no seré el único.



Tendencias de coste mediante PUES SI, podrían...

Cual es la tendencia de coste del oro; pues infinito en tanto lo uses y si no lo usas pues queda a tu libre albedrio...

Cual es la tendencia de coste de las energías renovables, pues CERO las uses o no, dado que tú simplemente sacas de lo que hay y lo que hay no va a tener fin, por lo menos hasta dónde se sepa y en tanto la tierra siga funcionando, otra cosa es la cantidad que puedas extraer o almacenar y por tanto lo que costará en el mercado debido a que eso supone costes operativos importantes...

Cual sería el coste de una energía que permitiese FABRICAR oro y a coste cero, pues CERO.

Al final la cuestión es que el retorno sea siempre superior a 1... ahora bien, esto tiene cierto truco, en la fusión el retorno es superior a 1, pero en cuanto a la inyección de energía que se precisa para EXTRAER la energía que está condensada, que ahí está el truco y por lo que en realidad todo tiene cierta miga y no es tan sencillo como pudiese parecer... termodinámica mediante en ningún proceso transformador de energía vas a tener más de lo que tenías, dada la entropia...

El problema ahí estaría en dónde está condensada la energía que se extrae... y eso... 

Esto parece complejo y lo puede ser... pongamos un ejemplillo:

- Imaginemos que tenemos un manantial de petroleo que es infinito y no para jamás de producir... bien, sacar cada 10 barriles, sin embargo supone meter 9 en el proceso, cual sería el coste real del barril sacado, tendencia de coste pues sería CERO y es más en tanto en cuanto se pudiesen sacar INFINITOS barriles día su coste real sería CERO... AHORA, sigamos con el caso e IMAGEMOS nuevamente que en realidad el manantial sólo permite extraer y como mucho 100 barriles día, ahí CUAL sería la tendencia de coste, pues tendencia no sería clara, pero en cuanto aumentase su consumo a infinito y no sería clara porque en tanto en cuanto se empezase a alcanzar ciertos consumos sería como el oro, tendería a no poder usarse en tanto en cuanto su coste derivase hacia su tendencia de coste...

Las renovables en este punto son intensamente interesantes... tienen un manantial infinito de energía, cuya extracción puede más o menos considerarse infinita PERO, PERO, PERO... los límites está en su gestión del consumo, el momento de consumo, la producción, a la par que su ALMACENAMIENTO... en todo esto NO IMPORTA para nada las pérdidas en cada paso del proceso, LO QUE es importante es LA DISPONIBILIDAD de dicha energía en el momento adecuado y... ahí está su gran problema y lo que conlleva que sus costes operativos se vean disparados... EL GAS, surge aquí como el gran triunfador, pero... pero... si lo traes en barco y lo tienes licuado supone almacenamientos fastuosos, para evitar complicaciones y a costes de barbaridad, a la par que tener una red dinamizada para poder mantenerla con ese proceso del gas y esto supone costes también fastuosos, España por cierto es un claro ejemplo y si ello no fuese chungo, te OBLIGA a un transporte caro en barcos que encima tienen que ser especiales, no vale cualquiera y no tienen flexibilidad frente a la demanda, no puedes tener cien barcos parados a la espera de un momento dado activarse... el GAS POR TUBERÍA sin embargo son todo ventajas, se pone en cada lugar en el momento preciso a un coste de transporte mínimo y a mando del USUARIO, puedes disponer de un cierto nivel de almacenaje por cuestiones operativas y de seguridad, pero, es INSUPERABLE, flexibilidad mediante, costes de transporte añadidos, es INSUPERABLE...

Es todo un tema el de las energías... fundamental si queremos entender cómo funciona la economía y el porqué es de un modo y no de otro...

Al final todo lo que hagas lo marcan los costes y en esos costes la energía es la que marca el nivel...


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania asegura haber derribado trece "drones kamikazes" lanzados por Rusia contra Kyiv.*

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha asegurado este miércoles que las fuerzas ucranianas han derribado trece "drones kamikazes" lanzados por Rusia contra la capital, Kyiv, antes de destacar que esos han sido "todos" los empleados hoy por las fuerzas rusas contra la ciudad.

"Esta mañana, los terroristas han empezado con trece 'Shahed'. De forma preliminar, los trece fueron derribados por la defensa antiaérea ucraniana. Bien hecho. Estoy orgulloso", ha dicho Zelenski, según ha informado la agencia ucraniana de noticias Ukrinform. Asimismo, ha pedido a la población que busque cobijo cuando suenen las alarmas aéreas.


----------



## bigplac (14 Dic 2022)

Warner y el ejercito ruso son como las SS en relacion al ejercito aleman. Unas pocas unidades sobre equipadas y sobre motivadas de voluntarios



Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Que una empresa privada lleve el peso del trabajo de avance en ciudad es algo a tener muy en cuenta para el futuro.
> 
> En mi opinión un ejército privado con experiencia en los peores escenarios es muy peligroso. Es un gólem.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

Ukras abandonan los cuerpos fallecidos y heridos.


----------



## Caracalla (14 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> La unión sovietica debio de dejar Galizia en manos polacas en el año 45, pero les pudo el ansia viva de joder a los polacos y ahora lo están pagando.



Joder... yo no se en que pensais cuando escribís.

Al quedarse con Galizia para la URSS Stalin se quedaba con un buen trozo de los Cárpatos como linea defensiva.

Desde un punto de vista ofensivo, esa parte de Ucrania llega a la llanura más allá de los Cárpatos, que sería una cabeza de puente ideal para asaltar Hungría o Eslovaquia if needed.

Aparte de eso, Galizia tiene frontera con Polonia, Bielorusia, Hungria, Eslovaquia, Rumania y Moldavia.

Es un punto de control clave para tener Europa Central bajo supervisión.

Seguramente sea uno de los puntos de mayor importancia estratégica del continente.

Por ello, a Stalin le importó mierda quien viviera allí. Habría hecho lo mismo si hubiese estado habitada por bonobos.

Por ello, dudo bastante que Moscú permita que Polonia se quede Galizia sin antes derramar mucha sangre. Si Rusia quiere tener Europa "pacificada" debe tener Galizia bajo su control.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el precio de extracción que es de 40 dolares por barril y lo están vendiendo a 60, se les quedan limpios 4500 millones siendo muy optimistas de ahí descuenta lo que se quedan los dueños de las empresas y no tienen ni para una semana de guerra



Y lo estan vendiendo a 60? Fuente
Y la extracción son 40? Yo he leido que son 20$? Fuente


----------



## Erwin (14 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Con energía de fusión se rompería la geopolitica totalmente, se pdorian fabricar combustibles líquidos a discreción y mantener de ese modo El sistema actual pero con cero emisiones netas. Dudo que nadie la tenga ni próxima por los problemas técnicos enormes que aún quedan por resolver. Siempre quedan décadas para el primer reactor viable.





planta dijo:


> Si fuera real eso de energía infinita y barata los hidrocarburos podían fabricarse. Esa tecnología existe pero es energéticamente estúpida, ahora, si te sobra no hay límite.



el *proceso Bergius *y el *proceso Fischer-Tropsch? *


----------



## Zepequenhô (14 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El centro de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anunció en secreto el número de soldados ucranianos muertos que fueron *declarados desaparecidos: 35.382 personas.*



Si tienen más de 35.000 desaparecidos, es que ya han superado los 100.000 muertos y los 500.000 heridos.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

*No hay cambios en la frontera entre Ucrania y Bielorrusia, el número de unidades bielorrusas no ha aumentado,* - representante del Servicio Estatal de Guardia de Fronteras de Ucrania Andriy Demchenko durante una sesión informativa

“Hoy, el Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia anunció una verificación de la preparación para el combate de sus unidades. Las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania están monitoreando esto para comprender qué amenazas puede representar para nuestro país. Ahora estamos listos para el desarrollo de cualquier situación”, dijo.

Según Demchenko, Bielorrusia no ha formado un grupo de combate, sino ejercicios conjuntos con Rusia, despliegue de tropas, controles de preparación para el combate: todo esto indica que Bielorrusia continúa actuando de acuerdo con el plan del Kremlin.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (14 Dic 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> bot otan a sueldo reactiva cuenta
> 
> cuenta de hace 2 años con apenas 10 mensajes, empieza a hacer propaganda otan a ritmo de 20 mensajes por hora. siempre citando un monton de fuentes que respaldan sus mentiras
> 
> ...



El bot eres tú, hijo.


----------



## Dado8 (14 Dic 2022)

Los indios se ponen violentos.

"Según informa el Ministerio de Defensa indio el 9 de diciembre hubo un enfrentamiento entre tropas indias y chinas en la Línea de Control Real (LAC), acusan a 200 soldados chinos de hacer una incursión en el sector de Tawang (Arunachal Pradesh), territorio reclamado por China.

El enfrentamiento produjo heridas menores en ambas partes, que se retiraron del área inmediatamente. Tras el incidente los comandantes de la zona celebraron una reunión para tratar el asunto "de acuerdo con los mecanismos estructurados para restablecer la paz y tranquilidad.".

t.me/descifrandolaguerra/5937

La India es el típico país que no sé como no está dividido en 20 estados.


----------



## MagicPep (14 Dic 2022)

los USA montan reunion con africanos... pero si parece un entierro!!!!


----------



## Erwin (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tendencias de coste mediante PUES SI, podrían...
> 
> Cual es la tendencia de coste del oro; pues infinito en tanto lo uses y si no lo usas pues queda a tu libre albedrio...
> 
> ...



Como siempre explicaciones cojonudas. Pero yo voy mas allá incluso del tema electricidad que seguro puede ser abordado y solucionado. Se puede prescindir de los combustibles fósiles y sus derivadas químicas?
Algunos han contestado que se pueden fabricar, y he repreguntado si a través del carbón, pero para cuanto nos daría si esta fuese una solución?


----------



## crocodile (14 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El Kremlin respondió a la pregunta sobre la posibilidad de liberación de Chernihiv y Odessa*
> Peskov sobre la propuesta de liberar Odessa y Chernihiv: ahora necesitamos proteger a las personas en el Donbass
> 
> 
> 14 diciembre 2022 13:17



Obvio si ni siquiera controlan los territorios que metieron en Rusia no están para ocuparse de Odessa.


----------



## Kron II (14 Dic 2022)

Una de las pocas verdades que he escuchado sobre como funciona la inflación en el mundo real, fuera de las estadísticas. No hablo de la parte de buscar culpables, sino de la última parte del video donde se dice claramente cuál es la verdadera inflación acumulada para los ciudadanos:




Por cierto, ya se advierte la pérdida de competitividad de Alemania y de la industria Europea, en general, añadido a las costumbres económicas que tienen las personas de dejar de comprar lo que no necesitan cuando la cuña de poder adquisitivo se le queda en un suspiro.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> EEUU confirma un gran paso para lograr energía limpia e inagotable con la fusión nuclear: “Hemos simulado una estrella”
> 
> 
> El avance, que "entrará en los libros de historia" supone la primera ganancia neta de energía en la fusión de núcleos de hidrógeno y ha sido financiado con dinero público por la Administración Biden
> ...



Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:

Eso no va a ningún lado.


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> eso discutía ayer en otro hilo con un forero prorruso muy terco, los ucranianos *si admiten que bajmut es una picadora de carne *pero en su mayoría de RUSOS
> según ellos y los medios occidentales, Rusia esta enviando oleadas de pobres soldados a morir en bajmut sin aprecio alguno
> 
> la realidad es que todos sabemos que Rusia anda corta de mano de obra para desperdiciarla en pueblo sin calidad estratégica esto dicho por ellos mismos (expertos occidentales)
> ...



De tecnología militar yo no sé mucho y de estrategia tampoco es que ande yo sobrado, pero la realidad es la que es y en ello va la lógica...

La OTAN y sus ejércitos han sido creados bajo un paradigma muy interesante y que no voy a poner en discusión, VELOCIDAD, agilidad y sobre todo si es posible dominio aereo... tiene lógica, se basa en que EE.UU. va a poder bombardear sin problemas, dado su podería aereo y en las circunstancias en que esto no se de, simplemente prefieren ser como una guerrilla muy especializada, dado que eso supondría que EE.UU. no estaría directamente proveyendo ese dominio aereo y por tanto lo mejor y MAS BARATO es dotar a esas fuerzas de agilidad, golpes rápidos, muy profesionales, con armas muy ligeras y que amparen y apuntales esa agilidad... en Siria era algo superior ver a esos grupos machacar al pobre ejército sirio... imbatible ciertamente...

Los rusos por contra tienen una idea bien diferente. Su estrategia es tener un poderío en tierra aterrador, carros de combate, artillería y a partir de ahí ANULAR el poderío aereo del adversario y si es posible establecer el suyo propio, es UNA ESTRATEGIA mayormente defensiva, donde el alcance de su cañones y lanzadores de bombas pesa sobre todo lo demás, no son tan flexibles, ni lo intentan y la velocidad es INMENSAMENTE más lenta, su estrategia en el cielo es más atacar la retaguardia y sobre todo ir minando los suministros y sus vías...

En esa ciudad se enfrentarán por lo tanto una estrategia rusa de SATURACIÓN CONSTANTE de bombas, frente a una defensa LIMITADA en cuanto a artillería o algo parecido, ya sean carros o lo que puedan tener, y eso que en su momento el ejército Ucraniano era algo similar al soviético, pero...

Si tengo que apostar por alguien que está sufriendo grandes bajas es sin lugar a dudas por el ejército Ucraniano... los rusos van a saturar de bombas ese lugar, lo mismo que hicieron en Mariupol y enviarán pequeños grupos a comprobar daños y sostenimiento de posiciones o ubicación de blancos, que hoy con los drones además es algo todavía más simple Y SATURARAN una y otra vez de bombas y más bombas sin parar con la artillería...

El problema de todo este DESASTRE es que EL TEMPO lo está MARCANDO Rusia, está haciendo la guerra como ELLA QUIERE, no cómo sería lo OPTIMO para la forma de combatir de la OTAN y eso no va a llevar a nada positivo... pasó lo mismo en Siria en cuanto el ejército sirio e iraní se hicieron fuertes en posiciones fijas y la aviación rusa empezó a machacar la LOGISTICA que precisa la VELOCIDAD, en este caso mayormente energía...

Casi todo en la vida es lógica, no se precisa ser muy observador, para entender que si yo juego como tú quieres, tú vas a tener todas las de ganar y si además JUEGO EN TU CASA, pues las de ganar son más tuyas y YA SI ADEMÁS tú pones las cartas, ya me contarás...

Qué hicieron los rusos en cuanto se vieron que podrían ser pasto fácil de fuego artillado... a los rusos ceder territorio no les importa grandemente, ellos van a por TIEMPO cronológico siempre y por SATURACIÓN en cuanto a su forma de combatir... le tienen un amor a las bombas que es para hacerselo mirar... de ahí tanto carro de combate y cañón por todo lugar y parte....


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (14 Dic 2022)

PESKOV DICE QUE UNA TREGUA EN NAVIDAD NO ESTA AHORA MISMO SOBRE LA MESA


----------



## crocodile (14 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy hace poco



Esa es la actitud, ahora a derribar el palacio del Farlopas y otros centros de poder de una vez.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No, no lo es... como ya expliqué antes, este tipo de noticias si son de parte de instituciones científicas, incluso de organizaciones empresariales tienen un cierto sesgo, ciertamente, pero SON PROBLEMÁTICAS, en tanto atañen a la situación económica del mundo y por tanto pueden suponer desajustes graves, MUY MUY GRAVES, para quíen no lo recuerde hubo un momento mágico que pasó desapercibido con aquello de la ENERGIA DE FUSIÓN FRIA... fuese o no fuese cirto, poco importa, lo PROBLEMÁTICO es el desajuste económico-financiero que eso puede producir...
> 
> Ahora bien, cuando un gobierno convierte la noticia en SHOW, es que ese gobierno QUIERE MANDAR un mensaje y si ese gobierno es de un país importante la cosa no se queda sólo en un show para MARKETING...
> 
> ...



A mi me ha parecido un ejercicio de impotencia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si esto fuese cierto el problema no sería ya de los rusos...
> 
> Lo que vienes a indicar es que EXTRAER UN BARRIL DE PETROLEO se comería más de las 3/4 PARTES de ese barril...
> 
> ...



Mil gracias a vil, al otro morcilla.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Con energía de fusión se rompería la geopolitica totalmente, se pdorian fabricar combustibles líquidos a discreción y mantener de ese modo El sistema actual pero con cero emisiones netas. Dudo que nadie la tenga ni próxima por los problemas técnicos enormes que aún quedan por resolver. Siempre quedan décadas para el primer reactor viable.



Y hacer hervir los océanos en unas décadas.


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Y hacer hervir los océanos en unas décadas.



O siglos, pero vamos, cerca no está El milagro


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Creo que países de la OTAN como Polonia tendrían que comprometerse a intervenir llegado el caso. No digo en el Dombass pero sí protegiendo Kiev. Europa de juega mucho y aunque veo poco probable que Bielorrusia pueda tomar Kiev y forzar a Zelensky a negociar, no hay que descartar nada.


----------



## Artedi (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> - Está el gobierno de EE.UU. diciendo a quíen toca que TIENE LA ENERGÍA DE FUSIÓN YA BAJO CONTROL y que puede empezar a producirla si le apetece????... está diciendo que si se atreven a seguir según qué caminos se sacará la cartita y la jugará...



Están diciendo que han conseguido sacar el 120% de la energía que han metido. Muy bien, PERO:

a) De entrada, eso hay que comprobarlo. También se habló de fusión fría con ganancia energética en su momento, y luego resultó que no.
b) Ese 20% que se saca, vale el pastón de equipos necesarios para conseguirlo? 
c) Cómo escala eso de laboratorio a tamaño industrial?

En resumen: aun asumiendo que sea cierto (y bien puede serlo) pueden faltar décadas hasta que la cosa sea comercial. Demasiado tiempo para el NWO, ahora mismo.


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Warner y el ejercito ruso son como las SS en relacion al ejercito aleman. Unas pocas unidades sobre equipadas y sobre motivadas de voluntarios



Más bien es un batallón penal.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (14 Dic 2022)

Libre albedrío para Odessa y Chernihiv






*De las declaraciones del Kremlin.*

_1. No se pueden esperar treguas festivas (Año Nuevo o Navidad).
2. La Operación Militar Especial continuará. En la etapa actual, el enfoque principal de la SVO es el DPR y el LPR.
3. Antes de fin de año, Putin se reunirá con los líderes de 4 nuevas regiones de Rusia.
4. La adhesión a Rusia de Odessa y Chernigov es posible si tal es la voluntad de sus habitantes._

https://t.me/boris_rozhin/72762 (transmisión de hostilidades en Ucrania, como de costumbre, va a TG, quienes estén interesados, suscríbase)

Odessa y Chernihiv es ciertamente bueno. Lo principal es proporcionar las condiciones para la libre expresión de la voluntad, lo que significa la liberación de estas ciudades de la ocupación nazi, para que la gente pueda elegir libremente, como hicimos en Sebastopol y Crimea.




Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si tienen más de 35.000 desaparecidos, es que ya han superado los 100.000 muertos y los 500.000 heridos.



Hay muchos mas de 100.000 muertos desde hace ya meses

Hace una semana publique uno de los recuentos de obituarios publicados en internet (que no son todos los enterrados en el lado controlado por Ucrania y ascendian a 107 mil, le sumas los 35 mil reconocidos como "desaparecidos" y le sumas un porcentaje de los que aun no estan contados en ningun lado

desde luego que el numero de muertos es claramente superior a 150 mil


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)

Europa entera es una alcantarilla pestilente


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> el *proceso Bergius *y el *proceso Fischer-Tropsch? *



Cuidado eso es una fantasía.


----------



## crocodile (14 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Libre albedrío para Odessa y Chernihiv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos que el Kremlin no descarte reincorporar Odessa y Kharkov a Rusia , son territorios rusos que fueron robados.


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Una de las pocas verdades que he escuchado sobre como funciona la inflación en el mundo real, fuera de las estadísticas. No hablo de la parte de buscar culpables, sino de la última parte del video donde se dice claramente cuál es la verdadera inflación acumulada para los ciudadanos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




UN SECRETILLO que nadie parece querer contar de lo que está pasando y va a seguir pasando y nadie parece entender...

Con la guerra de Ucrania europa se metió en un lío muy gordo, los costes energéticos se dispararón y fruto de ello ha supuesto un arreón para la inflación... lo que a nuestros dirigentes se les ha ocurrido es ALGO MARAVILLOSO reducir el consumo, y en eso la inflación ayudaba y una gran cantidad, con esto consiguieron una reducción importante por no decir bestial de los precios energéticos en origen, PERO... PERO... en casa del herrero cuchillo de palo... eso ha supuesto la CAIDA DE LAS ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA... esto significa que transportar y producir hoy ya es más caro que ayer, INDEPENDIENTEMENTE DEL COSTE BASE de la ENERGIA y esto es HODIDILLO, porque te pilla en varios problemas y nada fáciles de solventar...

Antes con bajar el precio de la energía en origen ya tenías solventado el problema inflacionario, pero AHORA la cosa ya no es simple... ahora para bajar esos PRECIOS TIENES que invertir en mejorar la producción o bajar los salarios, pero es que si bajas los salarios te ves EN MAS DESTRUCCIÓN DE DEMANDA Y CUAL PESCADILLA QUE SE MUERDE la cola en destrucción de más y más economías de escala y por tanto en tirar más y más de bajadas de precios...

Qué acontece con los salarios en un entorno de subidas reales de un 10 % de la inflación, pues subidas salariales del 3 y como mucho... o dicho de OTRO MODO,

BAJADAS SALARIALES en torno al 7%.

Frente a esto va a aumentar la producción local, de eso no cabe duda, pero... pero... inversión, costes y sobre todo KNOW-HOW... es que en realidad estamos descapitalizados y ponerse a eso supone un aumento inmisericorde de costes financieros y ADEMAS ENERGÍA, que precisamos para mantener un estado de guerra...

Deberíamos buscar a los liberales puerta a puerta y OBLIGARLES a pagar todo el estropicio, pero no se hará, porque no se sabe...

Para estar en GUERRA habría que tener el RIESGO bajo control o haberlo pagado en su tiempo... en su tiempo era mejor producir verduras en Sudamérica o en la China, que lo mismo daba y... como el riesgo no existe, para qué QUERIAMOS SILOS, eso era de otro tiempo qué mejor que poder consumir alimentos de toda parte y comprar en mano y casi al día... 

Esos SILOS protegían contra todo riesgo y... y... y... LIBEGALES MEDIANTE HOY SON catedrales de la nueva construcción...









Conocer la Agricultura y la Ganadería: LOS SILOS, CATEDRALES DEL CAMPO


Conocer la Agricultura y la Ganadería - Reivindicando la importancia del campo




www.conocerlaagricultura.com





Todo por hacer caso a una panda de IMBECILES INTEGRALES que son los LIBEGALES... 

Sí, vamos a chupar inflación, bajadas salariales y empobrecimiento a niveles jamás vistos... y no, no es casual... y no, no podemos SEGUIR EN ESTA GUERRA, por justa que fuese, que tampoco es que sea el caso... 

Ahora es más importante SOBREVIVIR que dedicarse a dar lecciones morales y dado que estamos como estamos, no estamos para más....

Y llegados a este punto SI PODRIAMOS reconocerles a LOS LIBEGALES que nos han OBLIGADO a ser PACIFISTAS por NECESIDAD. Que eso sí es así....


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Por ello, dudo bastante que Moscú permita que Polonia se quede Galizia sin antes derramar mucha sangre. Si Rusia quiere tener Europa "pacificada" debe tener Galizia bajo su control.



En la URSS tenia su importancia tener frontera terrestre con los miembros del Pacto de Varsovia, en mi opinion, Galitzia y Volinia, Transcarpatia y Chernivtsi, son totalmente negociables para los rusos actualmente.

PD- Rusia pese a todo lo sucedido, quiere restablecer relaciones con la UE despues de la guerra, Putin no busca un nuevo telon de acero en el continente europeo.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (14 Dic 2022)

Según el lider de la DNR pushilin ayer ya habian liberado el 50% del oblast de Donetsk

o yo soy un cegata con los mapas o se habrán equivocado con el porcentaje?


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Hoy......


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La India es el típico país que no sé como no está dividido en 20 estados.



Cagar en las calles une mucho, es el pegamento secreto indio.  

PD- La mayor democracia del planeta, se enfrentara a una futura guerra de secesion de los mas de 200 millones de musulmanes indios.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Como siempre explicaciones cojonudas. Pero yo voy mas allá incluso del tema electricidad que seguro puede ser abordado y solucionado. Se puede prescindir de los combustibles fósiles y sus derivadas químicas?
> Algunos han contestado que se pueden fabricar, y he repreguntado si a través del carbón, pero para cuanto nos daría si esta fuese una solución?



BUENA PREGUNTA:

Tu picolero de guardia en acción, ""Madeeeellllman"".

https://dothemath.ucsd.edu/2012/06/heat-pumps-work-miracles/

Exponential Economist Meets Finite Physicist | Do the Math

Si no responden exactamente a tu pregunta busca en este blog que te gustará.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Bielorrusia es una marioneta de Rusia y no han necesitado gastar mucho en su ejército porque a ver quien iba a querer tocarles y molestar a Rusia.
Pero ahora que se ha visto lo que realmente es el ejército ruso, nos podemos hacer una idea de lo que será el ejército de su amigo más pequeño y pobre.


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Noruega suministrará a Ucrania 10 puentes prefabricados para reemplazar los dañados.




https://norway.postsen.com/local/77068/Norway-sends-ten-bridges-to-Ukraine.html


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2022)

Interesante video sobre el tema de moda desde ayer: los Patriots.



3 puntos principales para mí:

1) Para usar los Patriots, necesitas al menos 2 meses de entrenamiento técnico (siendo ukros, conociendo sus capacidades, no menos de 3, esto es apunte mío). Nos han contado la historia de que se llevarán a los ucros a Alemania a formar...no se lo cree nadie, porque Ucrania no tiene 3 meses más. Así de sencillo.

Por tanto, serán tropas OTAN las que los utilicen en Ucrania. Rusia estará encantada de inutilizarlos...porque además los patriots son fijos, no son móviles como los Himars o la artillería. Una vez detectada, es fácil follársela, junto con la veintena de soldados OTAN que las manejen.

2) No hay misiles disponibles. El fabricante norteamericano confirmó que su producción es de 250 misiles al año, y que quieren incrementarla a 500 en LOS PRÓXIMOS AÑOS. Quieren...

Pero es que además...no hay stock en otros países. Arabia Saudí (principal comprador de los Patriot), pidió más para combartir a Yemen, y Usa le dijo que tenía que ver de dónde sacarlos...
Por tanto, imaginando que:

a) los Patriots son la polla (que no lo son, ahora lo comento en el punto 3)
b) los ucras tendrán 250 misiles (que no es posible porque esos son los que se fabrican en un año, y fabricar un misil no es fabricar un tesla)
c) los rusos son unos pardos, y no detectarán dónde están los patriots y por tanto no destruirán ni uno.

Tenemos que los patriot como máximo, podrían tirar abajo 250 drones y misiles al año.
Ahora contemos cuantos doritos y cuantos misiles, lleva Rusia usados en 10 meses...

3) La efectividad de los Patriot (sistemas de 1981, no lo olvidemos), es relativa. Ni siquiera el S500, que está mucho más desarrollado que los Patriot, tiene un 100% de efectividad.
La última vez que vimos a los patriots no funcionando, fue en Arabia Saudí, cuando Yemen atacó con 7 misiles y 18 Doritos.
Atacaron 4 instalaciones diferentes, y los Patriot ni los olieron, aunque al igual que Ucrania, dijeron que habían derribado casi todos 
En la noticia de hecho, se cuenta que el ejército disparaba a los geranios con fusiles...os recuerda a algo???


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Malevich (14 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Joder... yo no se en que pensais cuando escribís.
> 
> Al quedarse con Galizia para la URSS Stalin se quedaba con un buen trozo de los Cárpatos como linea defensiva.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente Stalin diseñó unas fronteras en las que la URSS tenía borde con todos los países del bloque, excepto la RDA y Bulgaria.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> O siglos, pero vamos, cerca no está El milagro



No décadas el proceso es exponencial.


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para usar los Patriots, necesitas al menos 2 meses de entrenamiento técnico





Seronoser dijo:


> Por tanto, serán tropas OTAN las que los utilicen en Ucrania



De los servidores de los Himars, se ha publicado en diversos medios que son soldados britanicos y estadounidenses, que reciben las coordenadas y la orden de abrir fuego directamente de la Nato.

PD- Con los Patriots pasara lo mismo, con el tiempo alguna bateria sera manejada por los ukros, pero la mayor parte de las lanzaderas seguiran siendo manejadas por los anglos.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cagar en las calles une mucho, es el pegamento secreto indio.
> 
> PD- La mayor democracia del planeta, se enfrentara a una futura guerra de secesion de los mas de 200 millones de musulmanes indios.



SI, hasta cierto punto le doy la razón lo mejor de todo es que van a seguir consiguiendo la energía de alto TRE que les va a permitir seguir cagando y en Europa lo vamos a dejar de hacer por no haber de comer.


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

Erwin dijo:


> Como siempre explicaciones cojonudas. Pero yo voy mas allá incluso del tema electricidad que seguro puede ser abordado y solucionado. Se puede prescindir de los combustibles fósiles y sus derivadas químicas?
> Algunos han contestado que se pueden fabricar, y he repreguntado si a través del carbón, pero para cuanto nos daría si esta fuese una solución?



Vaya preguntilla más chunga... pues sí y no o tal vez... es que depende... lo primero saber si hablamos de teoría o realidad...

Mira Noruega está electrificando todo su parque movil, PUEDEN... pues sí, en realidad generan energías renovables en cantidades bestiales, dados su energía hidroeléctrica, con lo cual... y tienen petroleo, pero no lo precisan ciertamente...

España podría igualmente, tenemos un potencial renovable fastuoso y con el gas Argelino tenemos el resto casi cubierto, además nos embarcamos en las regasificadoras y con ello aún con costes operativos altos nos daría para no depender de más y si esto sigue así a ello vamos... a España todo esto y en tanto en cuanto no escale le puede venir de maravilla, somos como una especie de paraiso, a diferencia de Italia hasta tenemos nuclear para apuntalar ciertos desajustes momentaneos en función de que se haga una transición más o menos ordenada... pero hay también riesgos y problemas en ello, que nadie se crea que todo es sencillo...

Porqué España no electrificó el automovil entonces... pues España es uno de los mayores productores de vehículos del mundo y no eléctricos, la industria secundaria en el sector pesa y pesa un huevo... y claro no ibas a ser tú el primero en tirar esas industrias y todo ello pensando que fuese posible electrificar el sector...

En España nos suele pasar cosas muy curiosas y NO SIEMPRE por haberlas hecho... si estuviese vivo Franco diría que somos la nación de Dios, yo que no soy creyente, tengo que reconocer que somos la leche en cuanto a algunos circunstancias no buscadas, pero... por ejemplo lo de las regasificadoras fue un absurdo en su tiempo, que pretendía que el mercado del gas fuese algo surrealista y... y... y... HOY LAS TENEMOS y podemos tirar de ellas en condiciones en que son importantes... no hemos prácticamente invertido en el coche eléctrico para no hacer un feo a nuestra empresa automotriz y... y... pues en el actual escenario el coche eléctrico puede llegar a ser un problema y muy gordo, que le pregunten a los SUIZOS...

En fin... que responder es analizar cada escenario y... estamos en medio de un caos, donde el escenario es muy cambiante y como hagas algo que no sea lo que se ajuste a ese escenario cambiante pues... te puede salir bien, mal, muy bien, muy mal... y luego dirán que eres o un visionario o un imbécil, pero...

Es lo que hay...


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (14 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> SI, hasta cierto punto le doy la razón lo mejor de todo es que van a seguir consiguiendo la energía de alto TRE que les va a permitir seguir cagando y en Europa lo vamos a dejar de hacer por no haber de comer.



La India esta entrando en una etapa de crecimiento y prosperidad, gracias al gas y el petroleo ruso barato,* eso se traducira en 500 millones de nacimientos, *el dia que empiecen los indios a emigrar a la UE, nos enteraremos de lo que es bueno.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, hoy Putin ha dado nuevas claves sobre el futuro.
Luego no digáis que no se sabía, que qué sorpresa....

Sobre todo me quedo con dos mensajes:

- No habrá tregua en Navidad (ya sabéis que la ortodoxa es el 6 de enero, no el 25 de diciembre).
- Odesa y OJO!!! *Chernigov..*.tienen derecho a ser parte de Rusia, si sus ciudadanos lo desean. Acaban de comunicarlo oficialmente.
Ya están anticipando que estas dos áreas serán rusas sí o sí, por acuerdos de paz o por guerra.

Cherníhov es una región fronteriza con Kiev:




No nombra Jarkov...que evidentemente es la más prorusa de todas, se da por descontado como rusa.
Y obviamente si hablas de Chernigov como rusa...tienes que hacer rusa a Sumy, que está entre Jarkov y Chernihov (y que también es prorusa).


Por tanto, está dando pistas de lo que ya hemos hablado más veces por aquí:

El futuro tratado de paz, ha de incluir referendums en Odesa, Jarkov...y ahora en Chernihov.
Si no, se tomarán por la fuerza.

Cuándo? No es lo prioritario, se hará cuando toque.
Recordemos que SOLO HAY DOS OBJETIVOS en la Operación Militar:

- Desmilitarizar
- Desnazificar

El resto, viene dado.


----------



## arriondas (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



El niño pijo de Marquina, en su línea. Y proyectando que da gusto.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Están diciendo que han conseguido sacar el 120% de la energía que han metido. Muy bien, PERO:
> 
> a) De entrada, eso hay que comprobarlo. También se habló de fusión fría con ganancia energética en su momento, y luego resultó que no.
> b) Ese 20% que se saca, vale el pastón de equipos necesarios para conseguirlo?
> ...



Estaba preguntando no afirmando nada... dado que entiendo convirtieron el anuncio en un SHOW, SERÁ por algo, que estas cosas no se hacen porqué sí y a una o uno se le viene a la cabeza mostrarse al público... no en estos temas complicados y peliagudos... 

Como decía sonaba a ANUNCIO A NAVEGANTES... 

Qué si, qué no...???... ahí está el asunto de la CREDIBILIDAD y el RIESGO...

Eres Arabia Saudí y ¿te lo crees?, ¿aceptas la oferta China y les vendes en Yuanes y envías el dolar a la mierda???... y si lo haces ¿crees realmente que el Tio Sam te puede mandar a la mierda tu negocio petrolero y empezar a generar energía mucho más barata y tururú contigo????

CREDIBILIDAD-RIESGO ------- POKER...

Si nunca han jugado deberían...


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)

demeeee aaargoooo


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## pemebe (14 Dic 2022)

*Los EE.UU. consideraron la posibilidad de infiltrar asaltantes y desestabilizar Ucrania ya en 1957*
13 de diciembre de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani

Las operaciones estadounidenses para desestabilizar Ucrania y distanciarla de Moscú comenzaron ya en las primeras fases de la Guerra Fría, al menos a nivel de planificación. Según los analistas estadounidenses, un levantamiento antisoviético habría contado con un amplio apoyo en diferentes zonas de la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania y la línea divisoria entre "pro" y "anti-Moscú" habría seguido aproximadamente la misma frontera que separa hoy las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk (RPD y RPL) y Crimea del resto de Ucrania.

Esto es lo que se desprende de un estudio sobre *"Factores de resistencia y áreas de operaciones de las Fuerzas Especiales en Ucrania - 1957"*, encargado por el Ejército estadounidense al Proyecto de Investigación de la Universidad de Georgetown. Un estudio que recuerda en su temática y enfoque analítico a los que surgieron tras la caída de la URSS y el Pacto de Varsovia en los que se evaluaban las posibilidades de infiltración de asaltantes e incitación a levantamientos en los países europeos miembros de la OTAN.

*La CIA desclasificó este estudio en 2014 (el año en que los sucesos del Maidán desembocaron en el derrocamiento del Gobierno de Kiev cercano a Moscú), que también fue citado en detalle por la BBC en un artículo de 2017 rastreable hoy en la web en su versión en lengua rusa, mientras que la versión en inglés aparece rastreable tras una somera búsqueda en el sitio declaradamente pro-Moscú Stalkerzone.*

Durante la presidencia de Harry Truman, Estados Unidos afrontó la Guerra Fría embarcándose en la política de "transformar" a los enemigos derrotados (Alemania y Japón) en amigos y a los aliados de la Segunda Guerra Mundial (la URSS) en enemigos.

Además, es interesante observar que, en respuesta a la Operación Barbarroja (la invasión de la URSS por el Eje), fue el propio Harry Truman, senador en 1941, quien declaró que "si veíamos que Alemania ganaba, debíamos apoyar a Rusia, pero si era Rusia la que estaba cerca de la victoria, debíamos ayudar a Alemania y, de este modo, dejar que mataran a tantos como fuera posible" (McCullough, David, 15 de junio de 1992. Truman. Nueva York, Nueva York: Simon & Schuster. p. 262. ISBN 978-0-671-45654-2).

La CIA, creada por el propio Truman en 1947, se convirtió entonces en el principal instrumento de las operaciones clandestinas que caracterizaron la política exterior de Washington.

Básicamente, *el estudio de 1957 dividía Ucrania en 12 zonas delimitadas según la lealtad a la URSS o el apoyo a un eventual levantamiento contra el gobierno soviético, teniendo en cuenta que desde 1945 hasta mediados de la década de 1950, las organizaciones de resistencia antisoviética permanecieron activas (tanto en Ucrania como en las repúblicas bálticas anexionadas a la URSS): el informe recuerda que sólo se había registrado un foco de resistencia activo después de 1955, en la región montañosa de los Cárpatos.*

Como puede imaginarse, la parte occidental de Ucrania -en particular las regiones de Volyn y Lutsk, incluidas ciudades como Kovel, Lutsk, Kostopol y Vladimirovets- fueron consideradas por los analistas estadounidenses como las "más prometedoras" para desencadenar una insurrección e infiltrar allí fuerzas especiales (imagen superior).

El informe atribuía sentimientos antisoviéticos especialmente en Galitzia (Lvov, Ternopil e Ivano-Frankovsk), en la zona que incluye las regiones de Kiev, Cherkasy, Zhytomyr y Khmelnytsk, donde la población local podría proporcionar "un apoyo significativo a las fuerzas especiales estadounidenses", ya que en esta zona hubo un poderoso movimiento ucraniano en 1917-1921 y una fuerte resistencia armada durante la colectivización.

Las zonas de Ucrania fronterizas con Hungría y Rumanía también parecían interesantes para la infiltración de fuerzas especiales. Según datos estadounidenses, en Transcarpatia, las formaciones de la resistencia antisoviética ucraniana operaron después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial al norte de Uzhgorod y en las zonas montañosas. Una situación similar se dio en la región de Chernovtsyi, donde los rebeldes ucranianos actuaban en las zonas montañosas.

En cambio, Crimea y el Donbass se definieron como "poco prometedoras" porque la población local, en su mayoría, era progubernamental, considerándose, de hecho, rusa y no ucraniana (ZONAS I y II)

El conflicto entre las ZONAS III-XII y las ZONAS I-II se describió en el informe de 1957 como "muy probable" y potencialmente "factible", apuntando a una escalada de enfrentamientos dentro de la URSS en preparación de su colapso. En el mismo informe, la CIA creía que las Zonas 3, 4, 5 (Odessa, Kharkiv, Zaporozhye) también se pondrían del lado del Donbass si estallaba un conflicto de este tipo.

Por lo tanto, es interesante echar un vistazo a la cartografía de Ucrania creada por la CIA en 1957 en un contexto en el que se imaginaba que las unidades de las fuerzas especiales estadounidenses apoyarían a la insurgencia. Unos 60 años después, no pueden dejar de revelarse varias similitudes con la situación actual.

Desde las regiones ciertamente prorrusas del Donbass hasta las regiones "tendencialmente" prorrusas de Odessa, Kharkiv, Zaporozhye (y Kherson), pasando por los oblasts del centro-oeste habitados por una población hoy en gran medida hostil a Moscú como lo fue durante la Guerra Fría hacia la URSS.

Tras analizar la geografía, el sentimiento de la población y los objetivos estratégicos para el sabotaje, el informe destacaba cinco zonas en las que las fuerzas especiales podrían llevar a cabo ataques eficaces (en el mapa superior), principalmente en las regiones septentrional y occidental, pero también a lo largo de la costa meridional de Crimea, una zona rica en objetivos militares y de infraestructuras en la que, según el informe, las fuerzas especiales estadounidenses contarían con el apoyo de los tártaros de Crimea considerados antisoviéticos.

En este contexto, la región económica más importante, el Donbass, fue descrita como totalmente inadecuada debido a la falta de lugares para camuflarse, la alta densidad de población y "un gran número de población rusa y ucraniana rusificada".

El informe no contiene indicaciones sobre el momento o las condiciones que podrían haber desencadenado las operaciones de las Fuerzas Especiales estadounidenses en la Ucrania soviética, pero parece sobre todo una útil contribución analítica a la planificación de operaciones que se pondrían en marcha con prontitud en caso de conflicto y confirma cómo, ya en los primeros años de la Guerra Fría, Ucrania era considerada por Estados Unidos como la "bisagra" que unía a Rusia con Europa en la que poner de relieve y prepararse para golpear las debilidades y vulnerabilidades de Moscú.

En 1997, cuarenta años después del estudio encargado por el ejército estadounidense, Zbigniew Brzezinski, politólogo estadounidense de origen polaco que fue Consejero de Seguridad Nacional del Presidente Jimmy Carter, teorizó en su libro "El Gran Tablero de Ajedrez" que sin el control de Ucrania, Rusia perdería su papel como potencia en Europa.


----------



## anonimo123 (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Alfonso29 (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



a tomar por culo los bots


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A mi me ha parecido un ejercicio de impotencia.



Cierto a mí también... simplemente han hecho una APUESTA que no supone nada, pero CUIDADO que implica mucho y... la han tirado a RULAR, a ver qué pasa si pasa algo...

Pero cuando alguien se tira con una de estas jugadas, a sabiendas de lo que significa y lo que todos más o menos conocemos si sabes algo del tema de la fusión, pues...

Suena a:

- SI apuestas, yo TENGO... 

PERO si tengo, ¿preciso que tú lo sepas o creas que lo tengo???... o quizás es un aviso a quíen ya sabe que lo tengo que voy a por él y que no me importa lo que eso suponga...

Lo que sí está claro es que si precisas PUBLICAMENTE sacar este tipo de cosas es por algo y no es algo bueno... pues no es algo de verdad que varíe esencialmente el escenario del asunto... 

¿O se iba a dar otra información y hubo que iniciar el proceso para que la amenaza surtiese efecto????

Todo pura elucubración, pero lo que está claro es que HAS JUGADO LO QUE HAS JUGADO y no ha sido por fortaleza mayormente, que de serlo no lo habrías hecho, PARA QUE....


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La India esta entrando en una etapa de crecimiento y prosperidad, gracias al gas y el petroleo ruso barato,* eso se traducira en 500 millones de nacimientos, *el dia que empiecen los indios a emigrar a la UE, nos enteraremos de lo que es bueno.



USA está demandando 97 QBTU anuales y la India tiene estos escenarios


----------



## crocodile (14 Dic 2022)

*Las relaciones entre Rusia y Occidente llegaron a la fase de confrontación* y a partir de ahora "tendremos que vivir en estas condiciones" - el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov.

"No avanzamos. Ya llegamos a una estación llamada 'Confrontación'. Y tenemos que ser serenos y poderosos. *Debemos tener un margen de seguridad*, porque tendremos que vivir en estas condiciones de confrontación", señaló este vocero.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Los ataques en suelo Ruso, aunque limitadísimos, han hecho mucho daño. This is the way


----------



## Snowball (14 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cagar en las calles une mucho, es el pegamento secreto indio.
> 
> PD- La mayor democracia del planeta, se enfrentara a una futura guerra de secesion de los mas de 200 millones de musulmanes indios.



Los musulmanes indios fueron expulsados a Pakistán y Bangladesh


----------



## BeeKillerMan (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> UN SECRETILLO que nadie parece querer contar de lo que está pasando y va a seguir pasando y nadie parece entender...
> 
> Con la guerra de Ucrania europa se metió en un lío muy gordo, los costes energéticos se dispararón y fruto de ello ha supuesto un arreón para la inflación... lo que a nuestros dirigentes se les ha ocurrido es ALGO MARAVILLOSO reducir el consumo, y en eso la inflación ayudaba y una gran cantidad, con esto consiguieron una reducción importante por no decir bestial de los precios energéticos en origen, PERO... PERO... en casa del herrero cuchillo de palo... eso ha supuesto la CAIDA DE LAS ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA... esto significa que transportar y producir hoy ya es más caro que ayer, INDEPENDIENTEMENTE DEL COSTE BASE de la ENERGIA y esto es HODIDILLO, porque te pilla en varios problemas y nada fáciles de solventar...
> 
> ...



Yo siempre a amigos y a allegados les digo que: tanto la inflación, como el coste del tope de gas de la fra electrica, podrian llamarlo "Coste de guerra".

Pero claro "queda mal" que en tu fra. pagues 40euros de "Coste de guerra"... o que la leche en el súper en lugar de costar hoy 1eur, vieras: "precio nóminal: 0,60eur, preció subvención a la guerra: +0,40eur. Total : 1eur"... 

Igual al consumidor se le ocurre pensar: "put@ guerra, ¿quien me ha pedido entrar en ella?"


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Los musulmanes indios fueron expulsados a Pakistán y Bangladesh



Pero los que se quedaron han conejeado bien estos últimos 75 años y ya son más de 200M


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriondas (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Llega un momento en el que el discurso de los chuchos adquiere tintes más que ridículos. La propaganda siempre tiene unos límites, para hacerla también hay que saber.


----------



## Julc (14 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Los musulmanes indios fueron expulsados a Pakistán y Bangladesh



Lo gracioso, es que pertenecen a las castas altas.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Me siguen impactando estas imágenes.....Es IMPOSIBLE que Rusia gane a Ucrania


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## zapatitos (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Mi padre trabajó honradamente. Tú has reconocido que te enriqueciste especulando. Y el partido al que defiendes vive de endeudar España. Lecciones, las que te mereces, que tienes una jeta que te la pisas.




Ya estás poniendo palabras en mi boca que yo no he dicho jamás.

¿Donde he puesto que yo me enriquecí especulando? Yo trabajé honradamente en un fábrica, trabajé honradamente en una empresa de mudanzas, trabajé honradamente un tiempo en la construcción, también en la agricultura. Simplemente en esos tiempos los salarios y las "propinas" (llamados sobres en esos gremios) estaban infladísimos y yo obviamente nunca rechazé un sobre por producción ni el pago en dinero negro por mi fuerza de trabajo.

¿O es que los superhonradísimos más que todos los demás de tus padres jamás cobraron ningún tipo de propina de ninguno de sus jefes o no cobraron jamás dinero negro de nadie? No me lo creo porque eso es una práctica que se ha hecho de siempre en este pais y se sigue haciendo.

Y no me quiero cagar en tus putas muelas por llamarme especulador cuando trabajé más que el puto bitxo que hay en la foto de mi avatar de lunes a lunes para hacerme con lo que tengo ahora. Lo único que hice fue no ir derrochando todo lo que ganaba en lujos, fiesta, putas y drogas como hicieron muchísimos de los de mi alrededor mientras se descojonaban de mi y me llamaban tacaño y miserable por no llevar su tren de vida.

Los franquistas os creeis el ombligo del mundo y que habeis inventado el trabajo, antes de vosotros solo existíamos los supervagos comunistas.

En serio háztelo mirar porque vives en tu puta irrealidad del todoblanconegrismo, los franquistas todo superblanco y los malvados y pérfidos comunistas como yo pues todo supernegrísimo. Yo no he tenido ningún problema en reconocer en este foro que la mejor persona que conocí en mi vida era más falangista que el Primo de Rivera, lo era y lo uno no quita lo otro porque todo no es simplemente blanco y negro sino que hay montones de tonalidades.

Saludos.


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Interesante video sobre el tema de moda desde ayer: los Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que todo esto empieza a sonar a broma... y que si la contase un tipo como Gila quedaría la rehostia y creo que ni él tenía tanta imaginación, pero le daría para hacer algo surrealista y épico...

A ver... es que si los patriot tienen que tirar a las motos voladoras iranies... los rusos van a mandar las motos ya no para impactar sino para que se disparen los patriots y lo que ya es más ABSURDO OLVIDATE de que los rusos DESTRUYAN LOS SISTEMAS PATRIOTS...

Cuanto cuesta una moto voladora???... Cuanto cuesta un misil de los patriot???... pongamos que la moto valga 1k dólares y el misil 100 k dólares ( que es más en ambos casos), aún cuando cada misil acertase a la moto esto sería la HOSTIA... LOS RUSOS te tirarían las AMOTOS para que tú las derrivases, como si fuese un partido de tenis... 

- Va otra que no la pillas... la pilló... pos venga, dile a Rohahini que nos envíe 50.000 más... Jhon Smitti, que soy Andropoiv y estamos ya con otra andanada de 500, te los mando a que no das a todos ellos...

- Andropoiv como que me lllamo Jhon Smitti que no pasa uno...


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Si esto fuese cierto el problema no sería ya de los rusos...
> 
> Lo que vienes a indicar es que EXTRAER UN BARRIL DE PETROLEO se comería más de las 3/4 PARTES de ese barril...
> 
> ...



Busca en internet y verás mucha info sobre el tema, y verás que el precio medio serían unos 40 en algúnos sitios es más barato y en otros más caro.


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Geranios, Malevich, geranios, hay que decir las cosas con propiedad y a su nombre.



Tras los geranios, las malvas.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Y lo estan vendiendo a 60? Fuente
> Y la extracción son 40? Yo he leido que son 20$? Fuente



Entre 20 y 50 y el petróleo ruso y el venezolano son los que más refinería necesitan, así que no serán de los baratos más bien de los caros.


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Y lo estan vendiendo a 60? Fuente
> Y la extracción son 40? Yo he leido que son 20$? Fuente



PD, 20$ es el precio del transporte según Reuters extracción más el trasporte en Rusia son 50$


----------



## Snowball (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (14 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Ya estás poniendo palabras en mi boca que yo no he dicho jamás.*
> 
> ¿Donde he puesto que yo me enriquecí especulando? Yo trabajé honradamente en un fábrica, trabajé honradamente en una empresa de mudanzas, trabajé honradamente un tiempo en la construcción, también en la agricultura. Simplemente en esos tiempos los salarios y las "propinas" (llamados sobres en esos gremios) estaban infladísimos y yo obviamente nunca rechazé un sobre por producción ni el pago en dinero negro por mi fuerza de trabajo.
> 
> ...





> Por por poner otro ejemplo, yo podría decir que la Burbuja Inmobiliaria y el Euro han sido lo más positivo para este pais porque yo me monté en el dólar gracias a ambos ganando dinero a espuertas con las oportunidades que había gracias a todo el dinero negro que salió por todas partes para blanquearlo.



Esto fue lo que dijiste. Y el enlace: Guerra en Ucrania XIX

Y no flipes tanto. Yo no soy franquista, ni veo todo lo de esa época como perfecto, ni tampoco veo todo malo en la izquierda. Y también tengo un amigo rojo, mi segundo mejor amigo. Él me llama 'Martinez el facha' y yo 'rojo de mierda' y cosas parecidas, y no pasa nada. Me acusas de ver las cosas de una forma distorsionada y luego haces lo propio.

De todas formas sobra ya esta discusión, no llegamos a ninguna parte y mareamos al personal.


----------



## vermer (14 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Están diciendo que han conseguido sacar el 120% de la energía que han metido. Muy bien, PERO:
> 
> a) De entrada, eso hay que comprobarlo. También se habló de fusión fría con ganancia energética en su momento, y luego resultó que no.
> b) Ese 20% que se saca, vale el pastón de equipos necesarios para conseguirlo?
> ...



Yo voy más allá aún:
- Estas cosas tan tremendamente relevantes no se anuncian NUNCA. Se tienen y en ese mismo instante ejecutas el poder que te dan. Fue el caso, p ej, de la bomba atómica. Se tiene y se usa
- por si fuese poco, cualquiera que conozcáis bien a los anglosajones, llevan algo inherente a ellos: la teatralizaciòn. Son actores natos en su vida cotidiana. Esto apesta a comedia bufa de la mala
- obviamente se realiza en un momento de descrédito yanki, en el que estàn aprovechando para saquear Europa (tras su fracaso ucraniano) . Quieren sacarnos hasta los higadillos y que pensemos que nos "pasaràn" su "energìa infinita". De verdad que es para desgüevarse de risa lo de estos sinvergüenzas. Es otro timo como el de la puta kakuna.

Por lo demás aquí està investigando todo cristo sobre el tema. Vete a saber quièn da con el secreto del mojo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

Irá en cascada en toda Ucraina....luego veremos como se arregla Europa.

*En Ucrania, el mayor fabricante de mascarillas y respiradores dejó de funcionar*


14 diciembre 2022 15:57



Debido a problemas con el suministro de energía en Ucrania, se detuvo el trabajo de la empresa de investigación y producción (NPP) "Standard", que es el mayor fabricante de equipos de protección respiratoria personal del país. Así lo informó el 14 de diciembre el ucraniano UBR.UA.

https://iz.ru/1430572/mariia-shaipova/temnaia-istoriia-chem-obernetsia-pervyi-blekaut-na-ukraine
Según la publicación, la producción de la empresa, que se encuentra en el Dniéper, está paralizada desde hace casi un mes. Se señala que los empleados de la central nuclear se dirigieron a DTEK con una solicitud para restablecer el suministro de energía eléctrica, pero no lograron resolver el problema.

NPP "Standard" proporciona sus productos al 90% de las empresas industriales en Ucrania, dice el artículo.


El 12 de diciembre, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky dijo en una


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

BeeKillerMan dijo:


> Yo siempre a amigos y a allegados que tanto la inflación como el coste del tope de gas de la fra electrica, podrian llamarlo "Coste de guerra".
> 
> Pero claro "queda mal" que en tu fra. pagues 40euros de "Coste de guerra"... o que la leche en el súper en lugar de costar hoy 1eur, vieras: "precio nóminal: 0,60eur, preció subvención a la guerra: +0,40eur. Total : 1eur"...
> 
> Igual al consumidor se le ocurre pensar: "put@ guerra, ¿quien me ha pedido entrar en ella?"



Anecdota personal... un amigo, en los tiempos de la burbuja me comenta si me parece bien una inversión ladrillil que me enseña; le pedían 60 en algo que no valía ni 30 y que precisaban una buena inversión; no compró, creía más en mí que en su mujer, pero su mujer no me podía ver, casi pierdo un amigo y una buena amiga que era su mujer... un par de años más tarde compró por más de 100 algo que no valía 60 y que precisaba igualmente una buena inversión, esta vez no me preguntó y tiempo más tarde de la compra me invitó a su casa...

Unos años después se vino abajo todo y... y... temía perder el trabajo, no lo perdió, de lo cual me alegro, pero ya no ganó lo mismo y sé que en el fondo se arrepintió de la compra, pero... HOY NO.

La gente no sabe mucho de economía... vive en el día a día y ahí sí saben más o menos lo que hay... mañana, ayer son tiempos complicados que no suelen entrar en el cálculo...

Hoy estamos generando los costes que mañana no podremos pagar, pero mañana intentaremos resolver esos costes y... NO PODREMOS, SON DEUDA contraida y sólo se puede pagar... 

Como sociedad la PUSILANIMIDAD se ha instaurado como forma de funcionamiento habitual... somos RESILIENTES que hoy se dice y... ya veremos, ¿no es que se dice así???....

Por qué odio a los LIBEGALES... porque se han cargado el coste del riesgo con aquello de esto es más barato así... PUES SI, tienen razón, siempre todo es más barato si no tienes que costear RIESGOS, vamos bastante más barato no pagar seguro del coche e ir sin él que pagarlo, pero QUIEN no lo contrataría???... ahora EXPLICALE tú a la gente esto Y QUE ELLO SUPONE que el coste de los tomates tendría que haber sido desde hace mucho como un 50% por encima de lo que pagaban, como poco y SUS SALARIOS algo más del 30% mayor para no vivir en todo caso mejor...

Pero la gente no sabe de qué va mi odio a los libegales y... de qué sirve intentar explicarles si lo que ellos quieren es SIMPLEMENTE PAGAR MENOS O... tener su casita... o no tener que estar escuchando cosas de guerras y demás que son allá a lo lejos o... entrar en un foro que no dice más que tonterías uno y el otro y el de más allá... en fin... la gente... pusilánimes y... a tirar... es lo que hay...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Entre 20 y 50 y el petróleo ruso y el venezolano son los que más refinería necesitan, así que no serán de los baratos más bien de los caros.



Vuelvo a pedirte las fuentes....


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> PD, 20$ es el precio del transporte según Reuters extracción más el trasporte en Rusia son 50$



Reuters solo es un agencia de noticias y ademas britanica.
Yo te pido fuentes originarias par poder analizar la veracidad de tu "información" sino es simplemente son unos deseos tuyos prOtaneros


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Reuters solo es un agencia de noticias y ademas britanica.
> Yo te pido fuentes originarias par poder analizar la veracidad de tu "información" sino es simplemente son unos deseos tuyos prOtaneros



Vamos a hacer una cosa , tu me.buscas las fuentes rusas donde dice que a ellos le cuesta 20$ el Barril con en transporte incluido y yo te busco las fuentes donde dicen que les cuesta más de 40, de acuerdo?


----------



## ZARGON (14 Dic 2022)

Estados Unidos desplegó drones en Grecia para "contener a Rusia" Varios vehículos aéreos no tripulados de reconocimiento y ataque MQ-9 Reaper States han colocado en una base aérea en la ciudad griega de Larisa, dijo un portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Vamos a hacer una cosa , tu me.buscas las fuentes rusas donde dice que a ellos le cuesta 20$ el Barril con en transporte incluido y yo te busco las fuentes donde dicen que les cuesta más de 40, de acuerdo?



El que ha empezado haciendo afirmaciones has sido tu, recuerdas? Por eso te he pedido fuentes


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Busca en internet y verás mucha info sobre el tema, y verás que el precio medio serían unos 40 en algúnos sitios es más barato y en otros más caro.



A ver... estamos dónde estamos y no es por casualidad... que no, que esto no te lo digo yo, te lo dice el día a día y te lo dice la realidad... 

Si el coste del barril de petroleo fuese tal eso supondría que para que el mundo consumiese sus 100 millones de barriles día precisaría más de 175 millones de producción y eso sí que ya sería la rehostia...

El problema es que NO SABEIS de economía, os ateneis a la contabilidad financiera, que es la que nos HA TRAIDO a donde estamos y el motivo por el que DECIR SANDECES no es motivo de delito...

El coste energético de producir un TANQUE DE GUERRA es el que es, independientemente de lo que tú le pongas de nombre al billete que pague esa energia, NO, no cambia porque el coste en billetes de colores haya variado, es el mismo.

A Rusia, más o menos producir diez barriles de petroleo le puede suponer pongamos 3 barriles y exagero bastante probablemente... a Arabia Saudí como mucho 1,5 o 2... ahí entran todos los costes, desde producción, extracción, transporte, etc...

Ahora si nos ponemos a hacer contabilidad, que es el gran problema de esto que denominamos occidente PODEMOS ingeniar artificios que nos lleven a pensar que a Rusia el coste de producir un barril le suponen 10 y eso es SURREALISTA, pero CUIDADO en contabilida OCCIDENTAL ya cuela todo... no es casual casos como el de MADOFF, que no estafó a un pringao como tú, estafó a la creme de la creme económica y COLO...

Que ya sé que no lo entiendes... pero lo de poner un tope al precio del petroleo ruso no es más que lo que hizo Caballo en Argentina con su apegamiento al dolar... una cosa muy bonita para quíen no se entera, pero SIMPLE CONTABILIDAD ingeniosa y tramposa al propio tiempo, PERO TAMBIEN COLÓ, hasta que salieron las CACEROLAS a la calle...

Lo que te cuenten esas páginas OLVIDALO... la realidad y lo coherente, que es lo consecuente y lo lógico te dice que 10 barriles de petroleo precisan para su extracción no más de 3 en el caso ruso... que luego esa es otra, SON SECRETOS DE ESTADO, dado que si no lo fuesen lo mismo nos llevaríamos sorpresas, ya negativas, el coste no sería más de 0,5 barriles, ya MAS negativas, el coste no sería menos de 7... pero se lo guardan, porque en eso en cierto sentido va su negocio y es un negocio muy rentable para todos, no sólo para los productores...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Dic 2022)

entonces pagar menos por el petroleo que el dia de inicio de la operacion sunnormal es un descuento de guerra?



BeeKillerMan dijo:


> Yo siempre a amigos y a allegados les digo que: tanto la inflación, como el coste del tope de gas de la fra electrica, podrian llamarlo "Coste de guerra".
> 
> Pero claro "queda mal" que en tu fra. pagues 40euros de "Coste de guerra"... o que la leche en el súper en lugar de costar hoy 1eur, vieras: "precio nóminal: 0,60eur, preció subvención a la guerra: +0,40eur. Total : 1eur"...
> 
> Igual al consumidor se le ocurre pensar: "put@ guerra, ¿quien me ha pedido entrar en ella?"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Dic 2022)

si hay crecimiento y prosperidad los indios no emigraran y los rusos emigraran a india

kaikus signature



.Kaikus dijo:


> La India esta entrando en una etapa de crecimiento y prosperidad, gracias al gas y el petroleo ruso barato,* eso se traducira en 500 millones de nacimientos, *el dia que empiecen los indios a emigrar a la UE, nos enteraremos de lo que es bueno.


----------



## Honkler (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy Putin ha dado nuevas claves sobre el futuro.
> Luego no digáis que no se sabía, que qué sorpresa....
> 
> Sobre todo me quedo con dos mensajes:
> ...



Dios te oiga, coño


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Dic 2022)

para primavera entre rotaciones y mutilados la oleada de 300k se habra neutralizado
ok, puede que ampliando el mapa de ucrania puede apreciarse que han tomado bakmut
pero putin aun tiene 20 millones de esclavos que convertir en soldados de terracota para el mas alla antes de que en rusia solo vivan putas y viejos!



rejon dijo:


> Hoy......


----------



## Malevich (14 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La India esta entrando en una etapa de crecimiento y prosperidad, gracias al gas y el petroleo ruso barato,* eso se traducira en 500 millones de nacimientos, *el dia que empiecen los indios a emigrar a la UE, nos enteraremos de lo que es bueno.



Prosperidad significa como mucho parejita, niño y niña. 
Mirate los datos de la natalidad en Irán y desde hace años, y luego dejáis los tópicos....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Vuelvo a pedirte las fuentes....



La gente habla como cotorras, Fecha Diciembre 2021:


*Ministerio de Energía: el costo de la producción de petróleo en Rusia es de $ 15-45 por barril.*
La tarea de los departamentos es velar por el normal funcionamiento de la industria para encajar a coste, ya que la industria tiene un efecto multiplicador

*Moscú, 16 de diciembre - IA Neftegaz.RU. *El costo de producción de petróleo en Rusia, teniendo en cuenta el ciclo completo de costos, fluctúa entre 15-40-45 dólares estadounidenses por barril .
Tal declaración en el sitio del club Valdai fue hecha por el Jefe Adjunto del Ministerio de Energía P. Sorokin . ............

Tesis de P. Sorokin:

luego está el tema de ajustar la política de incentivos y mantener rentas suficientes para mantener el atractivo del segmento;
si el precio es de $50-60/bbl, la mayor parte de nuestra producción pasará, no será la última, y mantendremos nuestra participación de mercado;
el petróleo liviano de los yacimientos tradicionales se encuentra en una etapa avanzada de desarrollo, y el petróleo nuevo tiene un costo más alto, y en algún momento esta renta desaparecerá;
la tarea de los departamentos es asegurar la operación normal de petróleo y gas para encajar al costo, ya que la industria tiene un efecto multiplicador;
y lo más importante, estar en algún lugar en el medio de la curva de oferta, para que cuando la demanda de petróleo caiga, puedan mantener su posición.
Recuerde que en noviembre de 2021, el Jefe Adjunto del Ministerio de Energía de la Federación Rusa declaró:

la calidad del petróleo producido en Rusia en 10 años se deteriorará tanto que casi todo entrará en la categoría de difícil de recuperar ( TRIZ );
es decir, el costo de su producción será significativamente mayor que las reservas convencionales;
en caso de una caída de precios a largo plazo debido a un desequilibrio, Rusia no tendrá que reducir la producción, se mantendrá su lugar en el mercado.
los ingresos fiscales por la venta de hidrocarburos pueden caer en el futuro, así como los pagos de dividendos de las empresas rusas de petróleo y gas; pero lo que es más importante, la industria del petróleo y el gas mantendrá la inversión y los puestos de trabajo.
Precios del 2015:

Los expertos mundiales dieron la siguiente evaluación del costo de la producción de petróleo:

en los EAU - 3,8 USD/bbl,
en Arabia Saudita - $5/bbl,
en Rusia y Venezuela - hasta $16/bbl,
en Ecuador - 39 USD/bbl.
......................( no tengo el de los USA)









Минэнерго: себестоимость добычи нефти в России составляет 15-45 долл. за барр.


Подробнее. Задача ведомств - обеспечить нормальный режим функционирования отрасли, чтобы вписываться по себестоимости, т. к. отрасль имеет мультипликативный эффект




neftegaz.ru







PD: El precio fluctúa porque Rusia dispone de muchos tipos de petróleo igual que se piensa que sólo existe el Brent.


----------



## Malevich (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy Putin ha dado nuevas claves sobre el futuro.
> Luego no digáis que no se sabía, que qué sorpresa....
> 
> Sobre todo me quedo con dos mensajes:
> ...



¿Donde está el claphan? Lo de Chernigov le va a encantar.... Por aquello de Kiev Este y Kiev Oeste....


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> PD, 20$ es el precio del transporte según Reuters extracción más el trasporte en Rusia son 50$



TÚ TIENES COCHE... pero tú sabes lo que dices...

Como va costar transportar un barril de petroleo, casi medio barril de petroleo... a ver... 

Cuanto crees que pesa tu coche, cuanto bebe el depósito???, ni con un Porsche, ni un Formula 1 tiene semejante puntal de consumo... si mal no recuerdo un F1 es capaz de beber 100 kilos y pesar algo mas de 700, con lo cual haz números simples...

Que no te dejes engañar por la CONTABILIDAD financiera de estos personajes... que son simples reglas de lógica y coherencia...


----------



## Toctocquienes (14 Dic 2022)

BeeKillerMan dijo:


> Yo siempre a amigos y a allegados les digo que: tanto la inflación, como el coste del tope de gas de la fra electrica, podrian llamarlo "Coste de guerra".



Por que eres otro anormal propagandista y/o socialista acérrimo.
Mira subnormal, la electricidad ya era varias veces más cara que con el anterior gobierno mucho antes de la guerra.
La inflación ya venía subiendo desde mucho antes de la guerra.
Y en general los problemas económicos que tiene Europa ya eran anteriores a la guerra.

Sólo un lamepollas de antoniosanches diría que el precio de la luz es culpa de la guerra de Ucrania.

Infórmate antes de hablar subnormal de mierda.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver... estamos dónde estamos y no es por casualidad... que no, que esto no te lo digo yo, te lo dice el día a día y te lo dice la realidad...
> 
> Si el coste del barril de petroleo fuese tal eso supondría que para que el mundo consumiese sus 100 millones de barriles día precisaría más de 175 millones de producción y eso sí que ya sería la rehostia...
> 
> ...



Lo que tú digas, los países árabes que el petróleo está a ras de suelo ya tiene un coste de 10$ por barril sin contar transporte ni beneficios empresariales, Rusia no lo tiene a ras de suelo, y encima tiene que transportarlo desde los urales a puerto, pero da igual supongamos que fuera igual que los árabes y el precio total fuera de 20$, al ser empresas privadas que parte es.para el gobierno a través de impuestos? Un 20% como mucho, las cifras siguen siendo las mismas dinero insuficiente para continuar con la guerra, y más aún que son sus únicas exportaciones


----------



## HDR (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> TÚ TIENES COCHE... pero tú sabes lo que dices...
> 
> Como va costar transportar un barril de petroleo, casi medio barril de petroleo... a ver...
> 
> ...



Cuanto cuesta transportar un coche desde alemánia?, almacenaje, transporte.y otra vez almacenaje pues ahora haz la cuenta desde los urales a el centro logístico más cercano. A ver si te crees que solo te van a cobrar el trayecto.


----------



## HDR (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Si usan civiles como escudos humanos, habrá que dar un aviso para que desalojen una ciudad del oeste.
> 
> Dar un ultimátum e indicar la hora en que será atacada sin contemplaciones, como ellos hacen con Donetsk.
> 
> Y a ver si así Zelensky reacciona.



El Cocas no tiene vela en este entierro, ni pincha, ni corta, ni decide, ni chista pues la batuta está en Washington y su Pentágono. Es un figurante como tantos otros supuestos políticos oxidentales.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

Sobre previsiones de Rusia:


"...... De acuerdo con la ley sobre el presupuesto federal para los próximos tres años, los ingresos en 2022 deberían ascender a 27,7 billones de rublos, incluidos 11,7 billones de rublos. - petróleo y gas, en 2023 - 26,1 billones de rublos. (8,9 billones), en 2024 - 27,2 billones de rublos. (8,7 billones), en 2025, alrededor de 28 billones de rublos. (8,5 billones). Al mismo tiempo, los ingresos básicos del petróleo y el gas para los próximos tres años se fijan en el nivel de 8 billones de rublos, por lo que el Ministerio de Finanzas ha previsto ingresos adicionales del petróleo y el gas por un monto de 939 mil millones de rublos. en 2023, 656,3 mil millones de rublos. en 2024 y 488,5 mil millones de rublos. en 2025. Los ingresos subyacentes se fijan a un precio cercano al techo: *$ 62 por barril de Urales*. ...."









Власти подготовили три варианта ответа на потолок цен на нефть


Одна из альтернатив – фиксация максимального дисконта Urals к Brent




www.vedomosti.ru


----------



## vil. (14 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> La gente habla como cotorras, Fecha Diciembre 2021:
> 
> 
> *Ministerio de Energía: el costo de la producción de petróleo en Rusia es de $ 15-45 por barril.*
> ...



Repito y lo digo mucho... todo lo que leas sobre precios, producción y demás se debe poner en cuestión... afectan a secretos de estado y además entran dentro de la categoria de NEGOCIOS BESTIALES...

Todos esos precios tienen mucho de estimativo y de "es lo que hay" y todas las políticas, PEAK-OIL incluido que tienen que ver con él lo son igualmente... 

El propio dolar pivota en que tú te creas que eso es así y asi tienes que creerlo, pero...

Por coherencia y NO VIENDO mucho negocio en ello PUEDES hacer tú costes estimativos en tu vida más próxima, pon patatas, pon huevos, por hortalizas, por transporte en tu vehículo... y haz una aproximación a lo que sería viable e inviable... pongamos que por cada 100 kilos que transportes a 100 km te tienes que meter 100 litros de agua que tú tienes que transportar un kilómetro a cuestas...

Es simple si se quiere entender... 

Ahora si juzgamos con la economía financiera por medio, pues un piso puede valer...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

*El Primer Ministro de Ucrania dijo sobre los problemas con la energía de "12 mil millones de personas"*
El primer ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmygal, cometió un desliz cuando anunció problemas con el suministro de energía para 12 mil millones de ucranianos.



El primer ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmyhal, al comentar sobre las dificultades con la electricidad en el país el 14 de diciembre en una entrevista con Bloomberg , dijo que la situación había afectado a más de 12 mil millones de ucranianos.


“Más de 12 mil millones de personas están sufriendo. No tienen luz, o se da luz varias horas al día”, dijo en inglés a su interlocutor.

Aparentemente, Shmyhal quería decir: 12 millones de personas. Dado que la cifra que expresó supera la cantidad de personas en la Tierra. A mediados de agosto, la población mundial alcanzó oficialmente los 8 mil millones de personas.


----------



## zapatitos (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esto fue lo que dijiste. Y el enlace: Guerra en Ucrania XIX
> 
> Y no flipes tanto. Yo no soy franquista, ni veo todo lo de esa época como perfecto, ni tampoco veo todo malo en la izquierda. Y también tengo un amigo rojo, mi segundo mejor amigo. Él me llama 'Martinez el facha' y yo 'rojo de mierda' y cosas parecidas, y no pasa nada. Me acusas de ver las cosas de una forma distorsionada y luego haces lo propio.
> 
> De todas formas sobra ya esta discusión, no llegamos a ninguna parte y mareamos al personal.




Pues claro, dije que me monté en el dólar con el burbujón ¿Y quien no? Muy tonto, vago, conformista o las tres cosas a la vez había que serlo para no montarse en el dólar en esos tiempos simplemente trabajando, ahorrando o invirtiendo en cosas que fueran productivas para el futuro.

En mi fábrica éramos casi 400 tíos y todos cobrábamos practicamente la misma producción que era en esos tiempos el grueso del sueldo. Pero claro yo no me lo gastaba todo lo que cobraba el fin de semana sino que además me iba a hacer mudanzas que trabajabas como una mula pero en esos tiempos estaban muy bien pagadas o me iba de chapuzas en la construcción que también estaban en esos tiempos mejor que pagadas.

El burbujón inmobiliario fue la única época en que realmente te podías hacer un dineral simplemente con tu fuerza de trabajo, nunca ocurrió algo semejante antes y probablemente jamás volverá a ocurrir. El que no se sacaba mínimo medio millón de pesetas mensuales es porque era tonto, vago, conformista o las tres cosas a la vez. Y eso era un pastón en esos tiempos.

Ahora por mucho que curres es imposible hacer una peseta y en los tiempos del tío paquito pues lo mismo.

Y eso no tiene nada que ver con la especulación, vamos llamar especulador a por ejemplo un solador o un yesaire por trabajar en esos tiempos a destajo más que un burro. Pero gracias a eso y el pastón que ganaron los que fueron listos invirtieron en la agricultura (que es lo que se suele invertir por estas aldeas) y ahora viven mejor que los majarajás.

Saludos.


----------



## El Veraz (14 Dic 2022)

Por lo menos no les sale gratuito el genocidio a las ratas rusonazis:


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (14 Dic 2022)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> Hoy no es lunes, pero los Doritos han vuelto a los cielos ucranianos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1291812
> 
> ...



Gracias a todos por vuestros thanks.
Si @calopez convirtiera los puntos en cervezas, estabais todos invitados automáticamente, a una ronda.
Pero como mucho, venderá mi ip al CNI


----------



## HDR (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (14 Dic 2022)

Venga chicos, ya teneis faena genocida. Para los que cobrais rublos y para los cortitos que apoyan gratuitamente la barbarie. Esta es la nueva consigna de la propaganda rusonazi:


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Como se señaló ayer mismo, la implicación de las agencias de inteligencia y los reguladores de la OTAN ha sido evidente desde los primeros días de la guerra. Sobre todo en forma de sociedades militares privadas y "voluntarios". A juzgar por la información disponible, Polonia es el país más activo en cuanto a número de tropas, pero Gran Bretaña probablemente también esté entre los 5 primeros por sus fuerzas en Ucrania. En este sentido, Ucrania no es más que un cartel y un campo de batalla, donde estamos en guerra con la OTAN, pero sin declararnos formalmente la guerra por la amenaza de una guerra nuclear.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> 
> Eso no va a ningún lado.



La factoría ACME del poartido pedodemócrata vende crecepelo, movimiento perpétuo y felicidad celestial woke forever y tal. Orate, orates.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Dic 2022)

Hace un mes Rusia se queja de que Moldavia esté entregando su gas a Ucrania (cuando legalmente no pueden hacerlo) Moldavia asegura que solo se lo están "guardando" Que suena raro como muy poco. También pagaron a finales de Octubre lo que todavía debían de septiembre y tras tener que amenazarles con cortarles el gas.
*Moldavia afirma que el gas ruso almacenado en Ucrania forma parte de sus reservas energéticas*

*Gazprom reduce el suministro de gas a Moldavia*

El motivo, según Gazprom, son los impagos y la negativa de Ucrania a permitir el paso del gas a través de la estación distribuidora de Sojranovka, ha apuntado la empresa rusa en Telegram. Además, Gazprom ha achacado la medida a los impagos. "Gazprom tiene derecho a cancelar el contrato en cuestión en cualquier momento", ha advertido la empresa tras informar del fracaso de los contactos con Moldavia para reestructurar su deuda.

_
Hoy. Ya solo le falta a Europa hacer lo mismo. Total si luego lo jugza un comite amigo, puede que hasta les diesen la razón. La culpa de que Moldavia no pague cuando toca y de que Ucrania no permita el paso del gas es de....Rusia._

*Moldavia demandará a Gazprom por la crisis energética*

El ministro moldavo de Infraestructura y Desarrollo Regional, Andrei Spinu, ha anunciado que Moldavia está tramitando una demanda contra el gigante gasístico ruso Gazprom, al que considera responsable de la actual crisis energética en el país.

"La culpa de que nos veamos obligados a comprar gas y electricidad en el mercado (internacional) es de Gazprom, y nuestros juristas ya están estudiando los detalles para llevar a los tribunales al consorcio ruso por incumplir su contrato", ha señalado Spinu.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha informado de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han tomado el control de la parte principal de Vodyane. La liberación de Vodyanoye abre una oportunidad para que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lancen operaciones activas en dirección a Tonenkoye, detrás de la cual se encuentra la principal ruta de abastecimiento del grupo Avdiyivka de las AFU - Orlovka-Avdiyivka.
Anteriormente, varios poderosos contraataques de las AFU fueron repelidos en la zona de Vodyanoye cuando intentaban recuperar las posiciones perdidas y estabilizar el frente en la zona de Vodyanoye.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## MagicPep (14 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


>



los ucranianos tambien hacen sketches de humor ...




yo estaba leyendo el mundo y entre este video suyo y la noticia de que en Kiev habian derribado todos los drones SUICIDAS


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Qué pasa cerca de Novoselovskoye.

Acabo de volver de Novoselovsky otra vez. Puedo decirle lo siguiente sobre la situación. El ejército ucraniano ha sido empujado a las afueras de este asentamiento. Queda muy poco para estar bajo nuestro control. Pero los chicos tienen que desenterrar literalmente al enemigo de debajo de la tierra, como ya se mostró en el vídeo anterior.
Las imágenes actuales se tomaron desde un dron. También muestran el trabajo de los "Veteranos" del 60º IMSB. Arta está atacando posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas en las afueras de Novoselivske.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Interesante video sobre el tema de moda desde ayer: los Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es tal y como dices, personalmente me cuesta mucho creer que los Norteamericanos vayan a enviar Patriots a Ucrania por diferentes razones.

- Como bien dices el problema principal va a estar ya de entrada en el entrenamiento necesario para operar los sistemas Patriot por parte de los soldados Ucranianos. Nos dicen que se necesitan 2 meses, francamente lo dudo.

Aunque los soldados tengan experiencia y hayan sido operadores de otros tipos de SAMs Soviéticos no es tan fácil ni rápido recibir entrenamiento en un sistema complejo como el Patriot, un sistema Occidental con toda la documentación y dispositivos en Inglés que no son exactamente iguales a los que están habituados.

Si los meten muy rápido en Ucrania como dicen eso puede ser por 2 razones, o los operan tropas de la OTAN o ha habido soldados Ucranianos formándose durante meses en algún país miembro de la OTAN.

- Precio del sistema Patriot, precio de los misiles, etc...

- Número de misiles suministrados. ¿40, 200, 500? ¿Al ritmo que disparan con polvora del Rey los Ucranianos cuanto les pueden durar? ¿1, 2 o 3 meses como mucho?

- Pueden quedar en ridículo, ser ineficientes como ya lo han sido en otros teatros.

*¿Que aportan los Patriot PAC1/2/3 sobre las versiones de S-300 PT/PS/V1 Soviéticas?* Poca cosa, diría yo.

- Es un sistema fijo: Igual que un S-300, dependiendo de las variantes las hay montadas en vehículos remolque o en grandes camiones, pero cuando estén funcionando tienen que estar fijos.







- Tipos de guía del misil: No añade ninguna mejora con respecto a las baterías S-300 Ucranianas, usan las clásicas guías por radiocomandos, TVM (track via missile - seguimiento vía misil = guía mixta radiocomandos + semiactiva radar) y pura SARH (semiactiva radar). No dispone de misiles con guía radar activa, los S-300 que Ucrania disponía hasta ahora tampoco.

- Limitaciones de su radar principal AN-MPQ 53 / 65: Lo que mucha gente desconoce es que sus radares de busqueda y adquisición son fijos, no rotan 360º para cubrir todas las direcciones, estan pensados para cubrir un sector o dirección, limitándose a una apertura de 90º de busqueda y 120º de seguimiento.

*Radar AN-MPQ65*






- Limitaciones de su TEL (vehículo de transporte y lanzamiento) y su misil.

Por compararlo, un misil de una batería S-300/350/400/500 se lanza a la vertical con un lanzamiento en frio y una vez fuera del tubo el misil toma el rumbo hacia su objetivo.

El misil de una batería Patriot tiene un lanzamiento en caliente, el misil se lanza y dependiendo de su orientación o blanco asignado debe efectuar en giro en la horizontal más brusco, desperdiciando más energía que con el método que usan los S-300 .


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Sobre las bajas de oficiales en las AFU y la situación en general

Nuestros colegas de Wartears han publicado datos sobre las bajas de oficiales en las AFU hasta el 13 de diciembre. Sólo fuentes abiertas han podido confirmar la muerte de al menos 1406 oficiales, entre ellos un general.

¿Son ciertos estos datos?

La información sobre pérdidas significativas de las AFU no es noticia para nadie. Una ofensiva exitosa en condiciones normales con el mismo nivel de equipamiento moderno requiere al menos una ventaja del triple en mano de obra.

Los datos recogidos son sólo las bajas disponibles públicamente, sin tener en cuenta los prisioneros de guerra y los desaparecidos, por lo que la cifra real es mucho mayor.

Pero los efectivos de las AFU se están reconstruyendo gracias a las oleadas de movilizaciones y a los mercenarios extranjeros.

¿Pero cuál es el problema?

Sin embargo, la situación con el cuerpo de oficiales es la más difícil. A diferencia de los soldados rasos y los suboficiales, debido a las especificidades más amplias de la formación y a su larga duración (un mínimo de cuatro años en condiciones de paz), es difícil reconstruir el cuerpo de oficiales en un par de meses.

Es sencillamente poco realista formar a un movilizado o a un sargento mayor (rango en las AFU) en quince días de la misma manera que se forma a los oficiales en las escuelas militares superiores.

Sí, se ha reforzado y profundizado la formación del personal en los campos de entrenamiento de los países de la OTAN. Sin embargo, incluso en seis meses o un año es imposible formar a una persona normal en todo el programa ampliado de licenciatura/máster/especialidad.

Por supuesto, quedan oficiales retirados. Pero sus conocimientos se quedan obsoletos y sus habilidades se pierden.

¿Cuál es el resultado?

El resultado de esta situación es la falta de personal cualificado sobre el terreno. En las AFU, el nicho de la planificación táctica y operativa de las operaciones ha sido ocupado por los mercenarios de la "Legión Extranjera", compensando parcialmente la escasez de oficiales.

Son ellos quienes llevan a cabo las principales actividades de sabotaje y reconocimiento y asaltan las fronteras rusas en determinadas zonas.

El mando de las AFU intenta reponer el cuerpo de oficiales recurriendo al controvertido método de ascender a personal alistado o suboficial tras cursos de corta duración.

Por ejemplo, la 65ª brigada mecanizada y varias formaciones de defensa terrestre en la dirección de Zaporizhzhya se restablecen de esta manera.

Están reponiendo la plantilla, pero la eficacia de ese personal es muy cuestionable, ya que llevar tirantes no garantiza los conocimientos y aptitudes necesarios.

Por lo tanto, las formaciones y fuerzas movilizadas ucranianas sólo crean una imagen de superioridad numérica al enviar unidades no combatientes a la batalla. Y el resto de oficiales y mercenarios van como segundo escalón.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (14 Dic 2022)

Supongo que la encuesta la han hecho entre los amigos y familia de los políticos.

*El 74% de los europeos está de acuerdo con el apoyo de la UE a Ucrania*

Una encuesta publicada hoy por el Parlamento Europeo ha desvelado que más de siete de cada diez europeos (ocho de cada diez en España) respalda el apoyo de la Unión Europea a Ucrania desde que comenzó la guerra con Rusia.

Concretamente, el 74% de los ciudadanos europeos aprueba el apoyo de la UE a Ucrania desde su invasión por parte de Rusia, y los mayores porcentajes se dan en Suecia (97 %), Finlandia (95 %), Países Bajos (93 %), Portugal (92 %) y Dinamarca (92 %).

Los que menos están de acuerdo con el apoyo son Bulgaria (49%), Chipre (48%), Eslovaquia (47%) y Grecia (46%), y *en España alcanza el 79%*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

*Herramienta geopolítica: Arabia Saudita elimina a los opositores con gas*


La crisis energética mundial está dando lugar a un nuevo tipo de medios para influir en socios económicos , países afines y, más aún, opositores con los que existe una enemistad de larga data. Si a principios de año se acusó falsamente a Rusia de utilizar el gas como una especie de instrumento de influencia, para fines de 2022 Arabia Saudita está tratando de convertir este método en realidad, chantajeando a sus vecinos y competidores regionales con combustible azul. Hablamos de Irán, Kuwait y el gigantesco y polémico yacimiento gasífero de Dorra, que está al alcance de todos estos países. El experto en energía Simon Watkins escribe sobre esto en un artículo para el recurso OilPrice.




El campo de gas Dorra es un campo de gas políticamente disputado compartido por Arabia Saudita, Kuwait e Irán. Las estimaciones de cuánto gas hay en este depósito de combustible varían ampliamente, desde aproximadamente 280 mil millones de metros cúbicos de reservas hasta 500 mil millones. Arabia Saudita actualmente no necesita ninguna materia prima adicional que provendrá de Dorra, ya que no solo tiene importantes reservas de petróleo, sino también su propio gas, incluso del gran campo de Jafura.

Se cree que la monarquía de Medio Oriente está reviviendo el interés en el campo de gas Dorra únicamente para aumentar el control sobre Kuwait y dañar a Irán. No hay otra razón para insistir en explotar y explotar reservas extraterritoriales. Sobre todo los económicos. Al mismo tiempo, Kuwait es un país con enormes recursos de petróleo y gas, que no puede utilizar adecuadamente debido a la intimidación de la vecina Arabia Saudita.

En otras palabras, Riad está utilizando gas que aún no se ha producido como herramienta geopolítica, tratando casi literalmente de eliminar a sus oponentes más cercanos con la ayuda del combustible azul. El papel de agresor de Arabia Saudita se hizo posible debido al hecho de que Kuwait cayó en la trampa económica de la ubicación geográfica de sus campos (incluido Dorra), su ubicación geológica cercana a sus vecinos. El experto llama a este comportamiento una operación para "mantener a raya" a Kuwait, que es un serio competidor potencial de Riad en los mercados internacionales, especialmente asiáticos.


----------



## coscorron (14 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *en España alcanza el 79%*



Y esa docilidad y capacidad de los Españoles para tragar con todo es lo que hace que estemos como estemos y que siempre se escojonen de nosotros .... Y así llevamos desde siglos y siglos.


----------



## delhierro (14 Dic 2022)

¿ Imposibilidad militar, o decisión politica ?

Nuestros queridos OTANICOS , nos venden que los rusos son incapaces de tumbar los puentes o de darle a algo concreto. Influidos por la TV y los medios hablan de la "imprecisión" de las armas rusas a todas horas.

Hoy ha pasado esto.....



Es el edificio de la administración en Jerson. Me he tomado unos minutillos en comprobar sus dimensiones.

80X22m , si alguno no lo cree puede comprobarlos en algun programa de mapas, las maravillas de la red.

El misil impacta en el puto centro. Con una desviación que no puede llegar a 4 o 5 m.

Las dimensiones de un puente de carretera del Dniepr son entre 21, y 27m. Si la guia es por glonass o gps da igual el objetivo, si es por guiado final por camara o radar ( lo dudo porque no es necesario y ademas encarece ) un puente destaca sobre el fondo más que ese edificio , contra el pavimento similiar a su terraza.

Como se ve el edificio de la época sovietica es robusto de cojones y pese a eso el boquete atraviesa todos los pisos hasta la planta baja. Vamos que aunqeu no de en el soporte dejaria un boquete entre 3 o 5 metros de radio en el plano del puente. Alguien puede aducir que eso no tumba el puente, habria que verlo porque la vibración de la cabeza explosiva es otro tema. Pero jode, si pueden dar con una desviación de 2 o 3 metros. ¿ algo impide mandar 5 ?

Dejo mis puentes que luego me acusan de pesado. Pasemos a este otro video......



si , es el amigo zopensky pavoneandose en el mismo edifico. Era de esperar, yo que no soy mariscal lo escribi el dia anterior " e ira Zopensky y los rusos no disparan".

¿ algo impide acertar con el misil ? Evidentmente no, ya hemos visto que no se desvio más que 2 o 3 metros. ¿ tiempo ? Bueno si lanzan uno balistico desde la distancia minima son 3 minutos. Y los satelites si ven eso en la plaza, ven los desplazamientos de la comitiva, y si eso falla dejas un topo con una puta radio.

CONCLUSION.

Los puentes no se destruyen , el mando no se ataca, no por imposiblidad militar...por decisión politica.

Tampoco es falta de misiles , como dice algun ruso amigo de Putin. Acaban de tirar un misil a un edificio perfectamente vacio, lo que no cubre gastos. Ese unico misil , dejando un boquete o destruyendo un puente importante habria sido noticia y cagalera en todos combatientes al este del Dnieper.

Los misiles no los fijan los militares. Los blancos aceptables los fija al menos una comisión politico-militar. Naturalmente con la decisión definitiva en la parte politica.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

El Borrello tiene el culo caliente:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

La siguiente carne se dio cuenta de que el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania los había arrojado.


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Europa entera es una alcantarilla pestilente



Hace tiempo que en la cloaca ppolítica lo único que existe es la presunción de culpabilidad por algún delito.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

En Kiev, los restos de un misil tierra-aire estadounidense AIM-120 AMRAAM, disparado desde un sistema SAM NASAMS, cayeron sobre un coche aparcado.

El hecho mismo de que caigan restos de misiles antiaéreos (a diferencia de los misiles mal disparados) no tiene nada de extraño: es una realidad inevitable en las operaciones de defensa aérea sobre cualquier zona poblada.

La situación es interesante por el hecho mismo de que el sistema occidental NASAMS y sus caros misiles AIM-120 se utilizaron contra los aviones no tripulados Geranium-2, algo que intentaron evitar antes. En una situación de creciente escasez de misiles antiaéreos soviéticos para los SAM soviéticos (Buki, S-300), que son la columna vertebral del sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano, Ucrania tendrá que recurrir cada vez más a menudo al uso desproporcionado de la costosa munición occidental.

Por otro lado, la misma situación, en un futuro próximo, obligará a Occidente a forzar la entrega de sus avanzados sistemas de defensa antiaérea basados en tierra para las necesidades de Ucrania (lo que ya se puede ver por los anuncios de entregas de SAMs Patriot MIM-104), de lo contrario Ucrania corre el riesgo de enfrentarse a una grave crisis de defensa antiaérea en medio de la escasez de municiones, lo que amenaza a Occidente y a Ucrania con un retorno a gran escala de la aviación rusa al campo de batalla. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (14 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Es tal y como dices, personalmente me cuesta mucho creer que los Norteamericanos vayan a enviar Patriots a Ucrania por diferentes razones.
> 
> - Como bien dices el problema principal va a estar ya de entrada en el entrenamiento necesario para operar los sistemas Patriot por parte de los soldados Ucranianos. Nos dicen que se necesitan 2 meses, francamente lo dudo.
> 
> ...



Si los mandan es porque los pocas defensas soviéticas que les quedan están sin munición. 
Literalmente ya están sin defensas aéreas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

Cerca del pueblo de Vodyanoye en la dirección de Avdeevka en la República Popular de Donetsk, los montajes de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyen objetivos ucranianos. Aquí, el fuego preciso de los cañones de 152 mm de los artilleros de Kuban ayuda a disuadir los contraataques enemigos y ayuda a la infantería a avanzar. Izvestia visitó las posiciones de los obuses rusos Msta-B y descubrió por qué el arma se llamaba Meduza, qué tenían que comprar los movilizados por su cuenta y por qué los botes de basura son peligrosos.

*“Enseñanzas son enseñanzas, pero todo llega aquí, en batalla”*
— El enemigo es muy activo en esta dirección. Responde constantemente con fuego de artillería, tratando de abrirse paso entre la infantería. Pero los avances no funcionan para ellos, dice el artillero "Tercero". Su unidad participó en repeler los contraataques de la VFU, ocupando el pueblo de Vodiane.

En los edificios, la distancia entre las tropas amigas y las enemigas suele ser mínima, decenas de metros. Temerosos de los poderosos ataques de artillería, las AFU intentan "romper" la distancia debido a la maniobra del equipo y entrar en combate cuerpo a cuerpo. En uno de los contraataques más masivos, la batalla se libró a una distancia de 30 a 50 m para minimizar la ventaja de la artillería rusa en la densidad del fuego. Para los artilleros, este es un desafío serio, es necesario disparar con la mayor precisión posible.








Наступление и наказание: Российская армия отбила атаку на Пески
- Cálculos muy bien elaborados, acciones muy coordinadas. Todos conocen su trabajo. Mucho depende de la coherencia y la velocidad del cálculo. Las enseñanzas son las enseñanzas, pero todo llega aquí, en la batalla, - continúa la historia del "Tercero".

Artilleros de Kuban en primera línea desde los primeros días del NWO. Antes de esto, pocos tenían experiencia en combate: varios soldados mayores lucharon en Chechenia.

La artillería enemiga en la dirección de Avdeevka fue una de las primeras en cambiar a armas predominantemente occidentales. Y mucho antes del NMD, las tropas ucranianas estaban saturadas de estaciones de combate de contrabatería (entre ellas, las estaciones estadounidenses de la familia AN / TPQ suministradas desde 2014), instrumentos y equipos de vigilancia. Una parte significativa de ellos también estaba cerca de Avdiivka: aquí, según los cálculos del cuartel general de Ucrania, se encontraba el lugar más probable del ataque principal .

Le preguntamos a un oficial con el distintivo de llamada "Forester" sobre el enfrentamiento entre las escuelas de artillería de Rusia y Occidente.

Местности значение: в ЛНР уничтожены три украинские диверсионные группы
- Puedo asegurarte que nuestros muchachos no son inferiores. También trabajan en la artillería enemiga. Hoy, el objetivo, un mortero enemigo, fue destruido. El cálculo se anotará y otorgará, - dice "Forester". También destaca que todo depende de las personas, de su profesionalidad, coherencia y experiencia. En el último contraataque del enemigo, solo dos unidades de equipo enemigo destruidas fueron contabilizadas por su batería, y unidades vecinas también trabajaron en esa batalla.

Profundizando en los detalles técnicos del enfrentamiento con la artillería de la OTAN, Lesnik enfatiza que la escuela rusa no se detiene, sino que se desarrolla dinámicamente. Se utilizan proyectiles de alta precisión Krasnopol que, aunque se consideran algo obsoletos, cumplen su cometido. Esta munición es de la misma generación que el proyectil estadounidense Excalibur, cuyo suministro a Ucrania se realiza en pequeñas cantidades, por lo que el enemigo no tiene ventaja en este tipo de armas. En un futuro próximo, según Lesnik, se recibirán nuevas municiones correctivas, que funcionarán con modernos equipos de reconocimiento. Además, se están introduciendo sistemas electrónicos de transmisión de datos para despidos y liquidaciones automáticas.







- El principio de funcionamiento (del enemigo) al principio era un poco incomprensible. Pero nuestro comando ha revelado muchos puntos y se está trabajando en esta dirección. Esto también se aplica a los refugios que han preparado: morteros ocultos que se ocultan bajo estructuras de hierro , dice Lesnik.

Следующая — установка: российские войска нашли тактику для борьбы с HIMARS
En los refugios blindados que se abren, disfrazados de cubos de basura desde arriba, las VFU colocan sus posiciones de mortero.

Utiliza morteros enemigos y "errantes". Grupos móviles en camionetas rápidas y transitables hacen cortas incursiones de fuego, de unos cinco o seis tiros cada uno, aprovechando el terreno, y se marchan rápidamente. La derrota de tales grupos también plantea serias demandas de reconocimiento, y en la velocidad de los cálculos, y en la preparación de datos para disparar de los propios artilleros.

*"¡Tres fugitivos, fuego!"*
Mientras hablamos de tácticas de acción y vida en primera línea, estamos esperando datos sobre un nuevo objetivo. Cargamos rápidamente en el tractor de artillería Medved. Dichos tractores sirven para las tripulaciones de artillería como refugio, hogar y transporte. La vida en una cápsula blindada, similar a un compartimento de tren, ahorra mucho tiempo y energía a los soldados constantemente ocupados con el trabajo para construir refugios y mejorar su vida diaria. En el parabrisas del automóvil hay una pegatina en forma de Medusa con una máscara. El arma se llamaba "Medusa" - por su suerte en dar en el blanco con los primeros disparos, ya que un monstruo mítico convertía a sus víctimas en piedra a primera vista.

“ Y la máscara está puesta, porque estamos en el NWO”, bromean los soldados.







El viaje corto termina y desembarcamos rápidamente en el cañón Msta-B desplegado, el más avanzado de los obuses remolcados de 152 mm de Rusia. El comandante del arma, agachado en la cama, trabaja con un walkie-talkie y un cuaderno, se está disparando. Pero entre los números de cálculo, hay dos a la vez con uniformes más nuevos y la característica armadura grisácea que reciben los combatientes movilizados.
- En Korenovsk, nos enviaron desde la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar a esta unidad. Y aquí está la vivienda, la vida, todo está bien, - confirma la conjetura "Serpiente". Ha estado aquí por segundo mes y logró acostumbrarse a la nueva especialidad militar . Mientras discutimos rápidamente cómo llegar al frente, suena el comando "¡Armas!". - y un tiro.

"Serpiente" vuelve corriendo para hacer su trabajo, la recarga se produce muy rápidamente. El artillero ya está a la vista, esperando una enmienda del comandante, y Snake y yo podemos continuar la conversación.

- En la unidad, nos dieron el VKPO (un conjunto de uniformes militares de una nueva muestra) completo, todo el conjunto: chaleco antibalas, ametralladora, casco, todo está allí. De lo comprado (ropa interior térmica, calcetines, auriculares ), Zmei responde la pregunta más, probablemente, la más discutida en las redes sociales sobre el equipo de los reservistas.

Los auriculares activos para artilleros son un artículo indispensable, te permiten proteger tus órganos auditivos y al mismo tiempo escuchar comandos y comunicarte . Con “disparos” tan grandes que se deben hacer cálculos durante la CBO, el tema de la protección es más relevante que nunca. Suena un segundo disparo.








- En principio, no hay nada terrible aquí, todo está bien. Lo principal es escuchar al comandante, - Zmey comparte su experiencia con aquellos que aún no se han unido a las tropas.

Detrás de él, el arma hace otro disparo, y de inmediato suena el comando: "¡Tres fugitivos, fuego!". Esto significa que hay un golpe y es necesario destruir el objetivo. Los dos disparos restantes van uno tras otro, y después de unos segundos todos los soldados se ponen a cubierto. Solo los corresponsales se demoran, aterrizan el cuadricóptero cerca del arma vacía y corren hacia el tractor blindado.

Después de salir de la cápsula blindada, nos enteramos de que el mortero ucraniano y un grupo de soldados han sido destruidos. Esta ya es la segunda derrota exitosa de una batería enemiga en un día: un gran éxito para la batería y buena suerte para la prensa, que llegó a los artilleros de Kuban de manera tan oportuna.


----------



## coscorron (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Borrello tiene el culo caliente:



Quatar sobornando a la UE??? Miraría quien esta detrás de Quatar .... Estos son los culpables habituales, también eran ellos lo que habían financiado el ISIS pero hay más que ellos seguro.


----------



## Malevich (14 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Supongo que la encuesta la han hecho entre los amigos y familia de los políticos.
> 
> *El 74% de los europeos está de acuerdo con el apoyo de la UE a Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Yo me lo creo y me extraña que Españita no tenga el máximo, aunque está entre los más altos. 
Quizá el dato de Portugal sea el más raro y exagerado. Pero tiene todo el sentido, Eslovaquia y los ortodoxos griegos y búlgaros son los más prorrusos y los nórdicos los más progres.


----------



## Malevich (14 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y esa docilidad y capacidad de los Españoles para tragar con todo es lo que hace que estemos como estemos y que siempre se escojonen de nosotros .... Y así llevamos desde siglos y siglos.



Sería largo de debatir y no corresponde al hilo, pero esto es después de la guerra. 
Los españoles antiguos podían ser muchas cosas, pero no eran sumisos.


----------



## coscorron (14 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Sería largo de debatir y no corresponde al hilo, pero esto es después de la guerra.
> Los españoles antiguos podían ser muchas cosas, pero no eran sumisos.



No se como de antiguos me hablas pero todos esos que contaban batallitas de como corrieron delante de los grises dejaron morir a Franco en su cama ... y con el COVID mejor ni hablamos, poca sangre y poco cerebro. Sociedad zombie.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

No se podía de saber.....   



*Solo el lunes, Alemania usó el uno por ciento de su gas almacenado*



Alemania podría experimentar el diciembre más frío en diez años, y la industria y los hogares no están ahorrando en gasolina. El jefe de la Agencia Federal de Redes, Klaus Müller, apeló a que el consumo actual debe seguir siendo “un valor atípico”.


DSegún la Agencia Federal de Redes, *Alemania consume demasiado gas*. Más recientemente, el lunes se perdió un punto porcentual completo del gas almacenado. "Eso ahora debería seguir siendo un caso atípico", dijo el miércoles el presidente de la agencia, Klaus Müller , en la ZDF "Morgenmagazin" . “Por eso, a pesar del frío, mi pedido: cuidado con el consumo de gas”.

Müller dijo que diciembre podría ser uno de los más fríos de los últimos diez años. *Como resultado, la industria y los hogares no lograron la meta de consumir un 20 por ciento menos de gas de lo habitual*. *El hecho de que Alemania exporte electricidad de centrales eléctricas de gas a Francia también contribuye a ello.*

Según Müller, la falta de gas y el corte de las líneas de gas no es inminente. “Estamos muy, muy lejos de eso”, dijo el titular de la agencia. Los embalses están llenos en más del 92 por ciento. “Una, dos, tres semanas cuando hace frío y consumimos más, podemos soportarlo fácilmente.” Pero eso no debería continuar en enero y febrero.

Müller criticó la idea de un tope en el precio del gas en Europa , "porque podría significar que no tenemos suficiente gas". En cambio, los países europeos deberían combinar su poder de mercado para lograr precios bajos. "Si toda Europa compra gas juntos, es una buena idea".









Gas: Allein am Montag verbrauchte Deutschland ein Prozent seines Vorrats - WELT


Deutschland könnte den kältesten Dezember seit zehn Jahren erleben – und Industrie und Haushalte versagen beim Gassparen. Der aktuelle Verbrauch müsse „ein Ausreißer“ bleiben, appelliert der Chef der Bundesnetzagentur, Klaus Müller.




www.welt.de


----------



## Malevich (14 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No se como de antiguos me hablas pero todos esos que contaban batallitas de como corrieron delante de los grises dejaron morir a Franco en su cama ... y con el COVID mejor ni hablamos, poca sangre y poco cerebro. Sociedad zombie.



Por eso digo, después de la guerra. 
La letra con sangre entra, y vaya si entró.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ Imposibilidad militar, o decisión politica ?
> 
> Nuestros queridos OTANICOS , nos venden que los rusos son incapaces de tumbar los puentes o de darle a algo concreto. Influidos por la TV y los medios hablan de la "imprecisión" de las armas rusas a todas horas.
> 
> ...



Esta claro.... las razones no las tenemos pq no tenemos toda la informació. Puede que les interese Zelensky mejor vivo que muerto... pero no haremos mas q especular


----------



## delhierro (14 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Si los mandan es porque los pocas defensas soviéticas que les quedan están sin munición.
> Literalmente ya están sin defensas aéreas.



Los rusos han destruido mucho sistemas AA ucranianos, de no ser por que la OTAN ha comprado todo lo que habia en europa del este y se lo ha enviado, no tendrian practicamente nada. Pero como bien apuntas, lo que no pueden hacer es fabricar más misiles. Se fabricaban en la URSS, las fabricas de Ucrania estan muy machacadas, y el la inmensa mayoría del resto estan ya solo en Rusia o Bielorrusia fuera de las posiblidades de compra.

Pasa lo mismo con los tanques, y los aviones. La guerra sigue, así que iguan que ahora la mayoría de vehiculos blindados ( la mayoria sin artillar o solo con MG ) son occidnetales, los anglos tendran que enviar material de aquí, con los gastos y el desprestigio que supondra verlos ardiendo por las estepas.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Dic 2022)

Los albanokosovares tomaron el poder por la fuerza en el municipio de Kosovska Mitrovica, en el norte de Kosovo, declaró este miércoles Petar Petković, jefe de la Oficina para Kosovo y Metojia.


----------



## crocodile (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Borrello tiene el culo caliente:



Que empuren al vampiro Burrell. A la trena !!!


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Donetsk
Situación a las 13.00 horas del 14 de diciembre de 2022*

En dirección a Donetsk, el mando ucraniano está redistribuyendo reservas a varias secciones del frente en un intento de frenar la ofensiva rusa.

En el sector de Toretsk (Dzerzhinsk), cálculos de MANPADS y ATPADs llegaron a las proximidades de Toretsk para reforzar las posiciones del 5º Regimiento de Asalto Destacado. En la zona de Nueva York (Novhorodsk) se están equipando fortificaciones.

En el sector de Avdiivka, unidades de la 59ª división de infantería intentan frenar el avance de las tropas rusas cerca de Peski y Pervomayskoye.

Un grupo de combatientes ucranianos fue capturado durante el asalto de un bastión en Pervomayskoye por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ Cuadrillas de artillería de cañón y autopropulsada llevan a cabo bombardeos indiscriminados contra la aglomeración de Donetsk, dirigidos contra infraestructuras civiles.

En ocasiones se utilizan balas de alta precisión M982 Excalibur. Durante su uso, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania suspenden todos los equipos de guerra electrónica.

▪ Para reforzar la guarnición, la 59ª Brigada movilizada por rotación ha sido redesplegada a Memrik y Halitsynivka. El personal fue transportado desde la estación de ferrocarril de Pokrovsk.

Los combates en el centro de la ciudad continúan en la zona de Maryinka. Las tropas rusas han ocupado la carretera hacia Krasnogorovka, cortando la línea de suministro de la ciudad.

En el sector de Ugledar, hay bombardeos mutuos. A lo largo de la línea de contacto operan vehículos aéreos no tripulados de pequeño tamaño y se han desplegado puestos de observación en posiciones avanzadas.

▪ No hay cambios significativos en la dirección de Bolshaya Novoselka. Tras un intento infructuoso de asaltar posiciones ucranianas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se han puesto a la defensiva.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Estaba preguntando no afirmando nada... dado que entiendo convirtieron el anuncio en un SHOW, SERÁ por algo, que estas cosas no se hacen porqué sí y a una o uno se le viene a la cabeza mostrarse al público... no en estos temas complicados y peliagudos...
> 
> Como decía sonaba a ANUNCIO A NAVEGANTES...
> 
> ...



El asunto es... ¿y si fuese cierto, qué significa eso para Arabia Saudí? Imaginemos que sí es cierto. En 10 años USA dispone de energía ilimitada a coste 0... ¿por qué iba a seguir AS apoyando al dólar? Está claro q tendria q apoyarse en los que van a tener la misma tecnologia 10 años más tarde...

Si se trata de pocker... ¿cuánto hay en la mesa? 

El tema de la fusión lo llevo siguiendo años... siempre ha habido avances, y siempre nos acercamos un poco más, lo que sirve para ingresar más dinero en los laboratorios de fisica.
Ojalá me equivoque y vea centrales domésticas de fusión estilo "Regreso al futuro" en cinco o diez años. O, al menos, una mega central de fusión capaz de dar energía a toda la península.


----------



## El Exterminador (14 Dic 2022)

Los albaneses toman el poder por la fuerza en un municipio al norte de Kosovo de mayoría Serbia...al final habrá lío.
Hay que acabar con el estado terrorista kosovar y que los serbios tomen el control de toda la provincia


----------



## EsDeDinamita (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy Putin ha dado nuevas claves sobre el futuro.
> Luego no digáis que no se sabía, que qué sorpresa....
> 
> Sobre todo me quedo con dos mensajes:
> ...



Incluir Odessa significaría también añadir Mykolaiv y Dnipropetrovsk…siguiendo este argumento no me sorprendería que la futura frontera fuesen Zhytomyr y Vinnytsia.


----------



## Xan Solo (14 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Hoy estamos generando los costes que mañana no podremos pagar, pero mañana intentaremos resolver esos costes y... NO PODREMOS, SON DEUDA contraida y sólo se puede pagar.



O no.
Un reset brutal, donde se eliminen TODAS las deudas...
0, al menos, las deudas de los estados.
Un "simpa" de todo occidente. ¿Quién se opondria?


----------



## Elimina (14 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que empuren al vampiro Burrell. A la trena !!!



Por desgracia tiene muchos amigos en el frenopático.


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Dic 2022)

Los 'mejores aviones de combate' de Rusia Su-35 Flanker-E se dirigen a Irán. – Galaxia Militar


Según funcionarios estadounidenses, Irán podría recibir pronto el avión de última generación Su-35 Flanker-E, de fabricación rusa, a cambio de




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Elimina (14 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Dejo mis puentes que luego me acusan de pesado. Pasemos a este otro video......



No diga eso, Mr. Bridge... digo... Gospodín Most


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 13.00 horas del 14 de diciembre de 2022*

Las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Vagner combaten en las afueras orientales de Bakhmut, en la zona industrial y en los accesos a la zona poblada.

Las fuerzas rusas libran combates callejeros en el este de Bajmut. Se están produciendo intensos enfrentamientos en la calle Fyodor Maksimenko y en el carril Pervomaysky.

▪ En Opytne, los wagnerianos están atravesando una fuerte fortificación en el asentamiento. Las fuerzas de la 53ª Brigada intentan frenar el avance por la calle Shkolnaya estableciendo reductos en casas.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas también están llevando a cabo una ofensiva al noreste de Bajmut, acercándose a las posiciones de 128 OGRF en Podgorodne.

▪Para disuadir el avance hacia el norte, grupos de ingenieros-saboteadores han volado un paso elevado de ferrocarril sobre la autopista en las afueras septentrionales de Bakhmut.

Además, el mando ucraniano de la 28ª Brigada, a cargo de la línea Kurdyumovka-NY, decidió socavar la presa cerca de Ozaryanivka mediante sabotaje.

▪ Está previsto un contraataque de las AFU en los alrededores de Bakhmut. Con este fin, 500 movilizados sin vehículos blindados pesados están siendo transferidos a la ciudad y la zona de Chasov Yar. Al mismo tiempo, se retrasa la llegada a la estación de descarga.

En el sector de Soledar, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han establecido el control sobre un bastión de pelotón en las afueras de Soledar.

En el sector de Lisychansk, continúan los combates de posición en las inmediaciones de Bilogorovka. Se ha enviado un vehículo blindado de combate con nueve combatientes para ayudar al ob 81 de las AFU. Sin embargo, la MBM se empantanó en el barro y el grupo ucraniano lo abandonó, dirigiéndose a pie hacia la aldea.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Incluir Odessa significaría también añadir Mykolaiv y Dnipropetrovsk…siguiendo este argumento no me sorprendería que la futura frontera fuesen Zhytomyr y Vinnytsia.



Pero eso es demasiado con lo que está contando consolidadas 4 regiones ahora en litigio. Llegar a Odessa no sería nada fácil para el ejército ruso.


----------



## MiguelLacano (14 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos han destruido mucho sistemas AA ucranianos, de no ser por que la OTAN ha comprado todo lo que habia en europa del este y se lo ha enviado, no tendrian practicamente nada. Pero como bien apuntas, lo que no pueden hacer es fabricar más misiles. Se fabricaban en la URSS, las fabricas de Ucrania estan muy machacadas, y el la inmensa mayoría del resto estan ya solo en Rusia o Bielorrusia fuera de las posiblidades de compra.
> 
> Pasa lo mismo con los tanques, y los aviones. La guerra sigue, así que iguan que ahora la mayoría de vehiculos blindados ( la mayoria sin artillar o solo con MG ) son occidnetales, los anglos tendran que enviar material de aquí, con los gastos y el desprestigio que supondra verlos ardiendo por las estepas.



En breves veremos material occidental en manos ucros. En Polonia, Inglaterra y Bélgica los están instruyendo con AA, vehículos, carros y artillería OTAN. En Francia artillería sobre todo, y España IL y AA. Intendencia y sanidad un poco por todos lados. Aquí, en concreto, cada vez más intensivistas y TCCC. En Val de Grace petados de médicos y enfermeros ucros.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

*Situación en Nagorno-Karabaj
Situación a las 18.00 horas del 14 de diciembre de 2022*.

El tramo de carretera entre Stepanakert y Goris lleva bloqueado un tercer día. Se ha iniciado una protesta en la Plaza de la República de Ereván por los sucesos de la carretera de Lachin.

Resumen de los acontecimientos:


Spoiler



▪ Durante la noche, en la zona del incidente, activistas azerbaiyanos siguieron provocando a las fuerzas de paz rusas, instándolas a abandonar el territorio de Nagorno-Karabaj.

▪ La escasez de medicamentos y combustible se ha agravado en los asentamientos de Artsaj y las operaciones quirúrgicas previstas se han pospuesto debido al corte del suministro de gas.

▪ Fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz adicionales han llegado al cruce de carreteras Lachin-Shusha-Khankendi. Las ambulancias con enfermos parecen dirigirse a la carretera para seguir viaje a Armenia.

▪ Activistas azerbaiyanos han abierto paso a vehículos de suministro para las fuerzas de paz rusas que transportan combustible a Nagorno-Karabaj.

▪ El Parlamento armenio celebra una sesión extraordinaria sobre el cierre del corredor de Lachin. Los partidos de la oposición se negaron a participar, explicándolo por el desprecio del partido gobernante a sus propuestas.

▪ Frente al edificio del gobierno armenio en Ereván, el Partido Republicano de la oposición se concentra en apoyo de los residentes de Nagorno-Karabaj para exigir medidas que desbloqueen el corredor de Lachin.

▪ El presidente de la República de Artsaj, Araik Harutyunyan, ha firmado un decreto sobre las medidas aplicadas en virtud de la ley marcial declarada en la república.

Declaraciones de los representantes de las partes beligerantes

▪ Secretario de la facción armenia de Hayastan Artsvik Minasyan condenó el programa del partido gobernante, señalando su falta de respeto al derecho del pueblo de Nagorno-Karabaj a la autodeterminación.

▪ El diputado del Partido del Contrato Ciudadano Vigen Khachatryan criticó la actuación de Rusia en el incidente, acusando a la parte rusa de querer arrastrar a Armenia a una guerra con Azerbaiyán.

▪ El portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores azerbaiyano, Aikhan Hajizadeh, afirmó que la crisis humanitaria en Nagorno-Karabaj era exagerada y señaló la posibilidad de libre circulación en la zona de protesta.

Reacción en el extranjero

▪ El portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitri Peskov, ha apuntado a la posibilidad de un encuentro entre los mandatarios de Rusia, Azerbaiyán y Armenia en el marco de una reunión informal de los Estados miembros de la CEI.

▪ Los representantes de la UE condenaron el bloqueo de un tramo de la autopista y pidieron a Azerbaiyán que garantizara la libertad y la seguridad de circulación por la autopista.

▪ El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores francés pidió el restablecimiento incondicional del acceso al corredor de Lachin.

▪ El Departamento de Estado de EE.UU. ha expresado su temor por las terribles consecuencias humanitarias de la crisis actual, señalando la necesidad de restablecer la libre circulación a lo largo del corredor.

Perspectivas.

La situación en torno a Artsaj sigue siendo tensa. Los llamados "activistas" están bloqueando la única carretera de salida de Artsaj y se ha interrumpido el suministro de gas. La población está al borde de una crisis humanitaria.

El gobierno armenio no está tomando ninguna medida para resolver el conflicto, las autoridades se preparan para las fiestas de Navidad y Año Nuevo como de costumbre. Algunos políticos culpan a Rusia.

Mientras tanto, ha disminuido el número de personas vestidas de civil y ha aumentado el de militares entre la multitud "en huelga". Intentan provocar el conflicto entre las fuerzas de paz rusas ondeando banderas de Azerbaiyán y Turquía y amenazando con una "rápida resolución de la cuestión de Artsaj".

Los manifestantes llevan pancartas en ruso, inglés y azerbaiyano, y varios medios de comunicación emiten en línea casi las 24 horas del día, anticipando una escalada de las tensiones.

Las acciones de la multitud son coordinadas por varios manipuladores que utilizan megáfonos. Y en la masa de los propios manifestantes hay miembros del movimiento nacionalista turco Bozkurt.

La creciente tensión y la especial implicación tanto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Azerbaiyán como de miembros de movimientos nacionalistas son indicios de una inminente escalada del conflicto. Todavía no hay condiciones previas para resolver la situación.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Snowball (14 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> En breves veremos material occidental en manos ucros. En Polonia, Inglaterra y Bélgica los están instruyendo con AA, vehículos, carros y artillería OTAN. En Francia artillería sobre todo, y España IL y AA. Intendencia y sanidad un poco por todos lados. Aquí, en concreto, cada vez más intensivistas y TCCC. En Val de Grace petados de médicos y enfermeros ucros.



Cada vez más parecido a la guerra civil española 

Y me da en la nariz que tendrá la misma duracion


----------



## Elimina (14 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Supongo que la encuesta la han hecho entre los amigos y familia de los políticos.
> 
> *El 74% de los europeos está de acuerdo con el apoyo de la UE a Ucrania*
> 
> ...



*El 26% de los europeos no está de acuerdo con el apoyo de la UE a Ucrania.*
Ahora cambiemos la propaganda por información y volvamos a hacer la encuesta.
A mí me parece un buen resultado.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Una "señal alarmante": el avión de detección y control por radar de largo alcance A-50U de la Fuerza Aérea rusa ha llegado a Bielorrusia
El avión de detección y control de radares de largo alcance Sergei Atayants ha aterrizado en el aeródromo de Machulischy, según han informado alarmantemente los medios de comunicación prooccidentales "bielorrusos".
Este A-50U y sus homólogos participan en el reconocimiento y vigilancia de las AFU durante operaciones especiales y fueron más activos al principio de la SMO durante la ofensiva de febrero-marzo de 2022 contra Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Ucrania puede enfrentarse a una nueva oleada de cementerios - Viceministro de Defensa ucraniano

Es extraño, las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas apenas tienen bajas ♂
Esto confirma una vez más la tesis de que si la propaganda ucraniana intenta desactivar cualquier tema en relación con Rusia, en realidad parece exactamente lo contrario. Se ha hablado de una mítica "segunda oleada de movilización" del ejército ruso, pero al final Kiev está incorporando nuevos miles de candidatos a las filas "desaparecidas".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Ataques enemigos en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Limansky, Kupyansk y Donets del Sur, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas - resumen

▪ En el frente de Kupyansk, hasta 100 combatientes ucranianos, un APC, un vehículo blindado de combate y seis camionetas fueron destruidos en las zonas de Sinovka, Kotlyarovka, Tabayevka, Berestovoye en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye en la LNR.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limanskoe, fueron desbaratados los contraataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que avanzaban hacia Ploshchanka y Kreminna LNR. Una columna de reservas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Stelmakhovka LNR fue alcanzada por disparos. Cinco ERG enemigos fueron destruidos cerca de Chervonaya Dibrova en la LNR y Torskoye en la DNR. Las bajas ascendieron a más de 60 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, un BMP y 2 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, la parte principal de la aldea de Vodyanoye del DNR fue tomada bajo control. Fueron destruidos hasta 50 combatientes ucranianos, 1 tanque, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 4 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, las AFU intentaron contraatacar las posiciones rusas hacia los asentamientos de Pavlovka, Novomayorske y Neskuchnoye DNR. Todos los contraataques fueron rechazados y el enemigo retrocedió a sus posiciones iniciales.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:t.me/rusvesnasu/23928









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (14 Dic 2022)

Los tanques de RF se ubicaron en esa cresta disparando hacia Bakhmut; eso significaría que Klischivka está aislado de la carretera principal hacia la ciudad.


Un conocido voluntario ucraniano, Oleksandr Osker, que se encuentra bajo arresto domiciliario, pide un golpe militar.
*Según él, el país ha sido destruido desde dentro, brigadas enteras son tragadas por la picadora de carne de Bajmut.*












Los albanokosovares tomaron el poder con éxito con la ayuda de la policía en el municipio de Severna Mitrovica en el norte de Kosovo y Metohija.
Reemplazaron a los representantes serbios en el parlamento local irrumpiendo en el edificio municipal.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a las afirmaciones t.me/dumayem/13089 sobre que el ex alcalde Alekseenko recibió la Orden al Valor, por lo que sé la recibió por evacuar a civiles de Kherson durante la retirada de las tropas, haciéndolo con gran riesgo para la vida, especialmente porque en los últimos días el enemigo estaba atacando activamente, incluso en los cruces por los que se evacuaba a los civiles. Tanto los responsables de la evacuación como los civiles de a pie, que ayudaron a evacuar a la gente en embarcaciones, fueron recompensados por las actividades de evacuación. En general, si una persona realmente se arriesgó y ayudó, no hay mucho problema en premiarla. Ni siquiera estoy considerando la cuestión de los terroristas ucranianos que persiguen a funcionarios de la administración local.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292190
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292191
> 
> ...



A los serbios les está pasando lo mismo que a los armenios, aún no saben realmente de que va el mundo real, viven en mundos de fantasías…


----------



## .Kaikus (14 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Los musulmanes indios fueron expulsados a Pakistán y Bangladesh



Se quedaron unos pocos...












Islam in India - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kill33r (14 Dic 2022)

Berlín Alemania
Se cierran quirófanos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Berlín Alemania
> Se cierran quirófanos



O cañones o mantequilla…es un viejo eslogan de mi juventud…ahora toca invertir en guerra…es lo que hay…


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Lamentablemente, aún no puedo dar detalles sobre la identidad de la heroica tripulación del Su-24M de la PMC de Wagner.

Pero a los héroes hay que conocerlos, sobre todo, de vista.

A la izquierda, el comandante de la tripulación Antonov Alexander Sergeyevich. El que dijo "Conozcan al Papa, perras...".

A la derecha, el navegante Vladimir Nikishin.

El 2 de diciembre, la tripulación repitió la hazaña de Nikolay Gastello. Ayer, 14 de diciembre, fue posible recuperar los cuerpos de los héroes, que la parte ucraniana entregó a los representantes de la PMC Wagner, cubriéndolos respetuosamente con la bandera rusa y el estandarte de la empresa. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que empuren al vampiro Burrell. A la trena !!!



Parece que Marruecos está entre los sobornadores. Al final todo se compra y se vende en la UE, quizá Sánchez ha comprado también el permiso para su golpe de estado judicial, Marruecos para meternos fruta y carne humana, cada cual para lo suyo. Quizá los rusos se despistaron en los pagos y por eso está Borrell cabreado como una mona.


----------



## Argentium (14 Dic 2022)

*La semana pasada, las existencias de crudo estadounidense en las Reservas estratégicas de petróleo cayeron a su nivel más bajo desde enero de 1984 – AIE.*
16:57 || 14/12/2022


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La semana pasada, las existencias de crudo estadounidense en las Reservas estratégicas de petróleo cayeron a su nivel más bajo desde enero de 1984 – AIE.*
> 16:57 || 14/12/2022



Como para empezar un conflicto abierto con Rusia, tendrán que hacer milagros..lo del pan y los peces pero en petróleo…


----------



## alfonbass (14 Dic 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Incluir Odessa significaría también añadir Mykolaiv y Dnipropetrovsk…siguiendo este argumento no me sorprendería que la futura frontera fuesen Zhytomyr y Vinnytsia.



Hay pocas cosas que me fastidian más que alguien jugando con los "mapitas", puede jugar con los de su casa, mejor y dejar de decir lo que tiene o no ser de uno u otro puto estado


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Dic 2022)

No solo los recursos rusos se desviarán hacia Asia, ahora toca internet…con lo que eso conlleva (el chino y el ruso creando su red fuera del control de occidente)…








La Russie teste sa déconnexion de l'internet mondial


Des exercices de cybersécurité ont été menés, selon le journal russe Kommersant, qui évoque le scénario d'une initiative défensive décidée par Moscou ou celui d'une mesure imposée de l'extérieur.




www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Parece que Marruecos está entre los sobornadores. Al final todo se compra y se vende en la UE, quizá Sánchez ha comprado también el permiso para su golpe de estado judicial, Marruecos para meternos fruta y carne humana, cada cual para lo suyo. Quizá los rusos se despistaron en los pagos y por eso está Borrell cabreado como una mona.



_En el Parlamento Europeo y el gobierno de la UE casi todos cobran un sobresueldo de los diferentes grupos de presión. Si esta ha caído posiblemente se ha debido como presión a Qatar. Quieren su gas ya y no en 2027. Y baratito._


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Sobre la toma del poder por los albaneses en el norte de Kosovska Mitrovica

De hecho, en el principal municipio serbio del norte de Kosovo, los albaneses han tomado hoy el poder por la fuerza.

Hace dos horas, se ha elegido a un presidente de ayuntamiento no serbio en Kosovska Mitrovica, donde los serbios forman mayoría absoluta. De los 17 miembros de la asamblea municipal, juraron sus cargos 15, 12 de ellos albaneses y dos bosnios.

Anteriormente, representantes serbios habían abandonado desafiantes el ayuntamiento de Kosovo Mitrovica y otras instituciones para protestar contra la política de terror del primer ministro Albin Kurti. Según la legislación de Pristina, los serbios étnicos deben ocupar la mayoría de los escaños del gobierno en el norte de la autoproclamada república. Sin embargo, el Primer Ministro de Kosovo prometió "llenar el vacío" en el norte lo antes posible y colocar a sus protegidos proalbaneses en los puestos vacantes.

Las fuerzas policiales de Kosovo han acordonado hoy el edificio del Parlamento local. Durante la sesión juraron sus cargos los diputados albaneses y bosnios recién elegidos, y Nedjat Ugljanin fue elegido presidente del Consejo. Es representante de la comunidad bosnia de Mitrovica y ex presidente del Partido de Acción Democrática Bosnia-Kosovo.

Como detalle menor, durante la sesión los albaneses arriaron la bandera serbia del edificio administrativo y retiraron los símbolos estatales de la sala, y la ceremonia de nombramiento se celebró en albanés.

❗ Se trata, de hecho, de una toma de posesión por la fuerza en el norte de Kosovska Mitrovica, pasando por alto el procedimiento de votación y una flagrante violación de los derechos de la población serbia de Kosovo y Metohija. Según el jefe de la Oficina Serbia para Kosovo y Metohija, Albin Kurti intenta establecer un "municipio monoétnico albanés" en el norte de la provincia.

Las elecciones extraordinarias en cuatro municipios serbios se aplazaron hasta el próximo mes de abril debido al aumento de las tensiones en la provincia. Sin embargo, la acción de hoy de los albanokosovares podría ser un paso hacia otra escalada del conflicto. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Para qué? nanzis que entran a Bakmut nazis que salen en cajas de maderas, bajas rusas pocas en comparación, visteh los cementerios nanzis? saluda al Zele
> 
> Las mates bien eh?



Miras que caceria de orcorusos que se han hecho los nazis en Bakmut, pero en tu mente los rusos no mueren.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> *El 26% de los europeos no está de acuerdo con el apoyo de la UE a Ucrania.*
> Ahora cambiemos la propaganda por información y volvamos a hacer la encuesta.
> A mí me parece un buen resultado.



No estan de acuerdo cuatro frikis comunistas y 2 frikis de extrema derecha, la gente normal no quiere tener nada que ver con los mafiosos rusos.


----------



## Papo de luz (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No estan de acuerdo cuatro frikis comunistas y 2 frikis de extrema derecha, la gente normal no quiere tener nada que ver con los mafiosos rusos.



La inteligencia, igual que la belleza, no es un don que se distribuya de forma democratica.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Antes de ayer veía una entrevista a José Manuel Pérez triana, de revista ejércitos, comentando que los ucranianos "estaban un poco flipados" (en el buen sentido) y que no se iban a rendir ni agotar ni iban a renunciar a nada.

Cualquiera que trate con ucranianos sabe que son gente muy dura, increíblemente cabezona y muy constante. Yo sabía desde el primer día que no se iban a rendir nunca y cuando digo nunca me refiero incluso si las tropas rusas hubiesen tomado el país. A lo mejor les costaba dos décadas echar a los rusos pero lo iban a hacer.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Miras que caceria de orcorusos que se han hecho los nazis en Bakmut, pero en tu mente los rusos no mueren.



como siempre, haciendo el ridiculo, esas imagenes son de hace meses, de Krasny Liman, la vieja tactica de reciclar imagenes

lo mismo con el visdeo del helicoptero de ayer, que ademas era un helicoptero ucraniano Mi-8 antiguo de fabricacion sovietica y no uno ruso que utiliza Mi-8AMTSh claramente distinto por mucho que se usen imagenes deliberadamente borrosas para engañar a los analfabetos en temas militares

anda ya a mamarla payaso de mierda


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (14 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Hace tiempo que en la cloaca ppolítica lo único que existe es la presunción de culpabilidad por algún delito.



fander leyen, guassapos…..


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

*Medvedev llamó al líder de Letonia subpresidente*
Medvedev llamó al jefe de Letonia Levits un subpresidente que se reunió para juzgar a una gran potencia


14 diciembre 2022 18:38

El jefe de Letonia, Egils Levits, es un "subpresidente". Esta opinión fue expresada por el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación Rusa, Dmitry Medvedev, al comentar las palabras del líder letón de que se podría celebrar un tribunal internacional para Ucrania en Riga.

https://iz.ru/1427339/marina-zabelina/buk-i-gaaga-chto-znachit-reshenie-suda-po-krusheniiu-malaziiskogo-boeing
Según Medvedev, "cuanto más insignificante es el país y más estúpido su líder, mayor es la ambición".
“Algún subpresidente de un pequeño estado vecino títere, que no tiene ni su propio ejército ni su propia economía, iba a juzgar a una gran potencia, un miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, que tiene una tríada de fuerzas nucleares estratégicas ” , RIA Novosti lo cita .

El Jefe Adjunto del Consejo de Seguridad de la Federación Rusa invitó al Presidente de Letonia a "imaginar las consecuencias si tal país se ofende con él personalmente".

“Y es mejor dejar que pregunte a sus ciudadanos si quieren una confrontación con Rusia también sobre este tema”, agregó Medvedev.

Ese mismo día, el diplomático de la UE, Josep Borrell, reconoció que la idea de la Comisión Europea (CE) de establecer un tribunal internacional para Ucrania no encontró un apoyo unánime entre los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores europeos.


----------



## Elimina (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No estan de acuerdo cuatro frikis comunistas y 2 frikis de extrema derecha, la gente normal no quiere tener nada que ver con los mafiosos rusos.



Has elegido "ignore"


----------



## Argentium (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2022)

Los ukras necesitan más carne.


*Reposición de pérdidas”: se advirtió a los ucranianos sobre otra movilización después del Año Nuevo*


Después del Año Nuevo, Ucrania, muy posiblemente, espera otra ola de movilización. Esto se supo por la jefa adjunta del departamento de defensa del país, Anna Malyar.




El 14 de diciembre, Malyar anunció que se consideraría la necesidad de tales medidas dependiendo de la situación en la línea de contacto. Por el momento, los soldados que han resultado heridos, así como los que han estado luchando desde el comienzo de las hostilidades, deben ser reemplazados. Además, la movilización está diseñada para compensar las pérdidas letales en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> La inteligencia, igual que la belleza, no es un don que se distribuya de forma democratica.



Para muestra un botón.


----------



## Papo de luz (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Para muestra un botón.



para muestra mi pollon


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

Noticias sobre la lucha contra la influencia rusa en Georgia.

La BBC informa de que Mikheil Saakashvili inició una huelga de hambre para protestar contra la actuación de las autoridades prorrusas de Georgia, pero al cabo de un par de horas quiso comer y la suspendió. Existe el riesgo de que se repita la huelga de hambre. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> A los serbios les está pasando lo mismo que a los armenios, aún no saben realmente de que va el mundo real, viven en mundos de fantasías…



Los serbios si saben, pero también saben que su gobierno pertenece a la OTAN.
No es por nada que disolvieron el ejército y son el país con más policías del mundo.
De ahí que la ministra del interior sea una chica LGTB de Schawb.


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _En el Parlamento Europeo y el gobierno de la UE casi todos cobran un sobresueldo de los diferentes grupos de presión. Si esta ha caído posiblemente se ha debido como presión a Qatar. Quieren su gas ya y no en 2027. Y baratito._



Es el parlamento europeo, todo, un nido de lobistas conseguidores. Esa fue siempre su función.


----------



## saturnin1 (14 Dic 2022)

*Traslado de terroristas desde Siria para luchar con las fuerzas ucranianas*

*En el operativo participan oficiales turcos en estrecha cooperación con facciones radicales, indicaron la fuente a la agencia y agregaron que solo en noviembre, unos 40 combatientes procedentes de la República de Chad, que vivían en una zona de la provincia de Idlib controlada por los terroristas, fueron enviados en tres etapas a territorio turco y, desde allí, a Ucrania, detallaron las fuentes.

La organización terrorista Hay’at Tahrir Al Sham y representantes de los combatientes chadianos en Idlib celebraron negociaciones para concretar la ayuda. Hay’at Tahrir Al Sham prometió apoyo para el despliegue en territorio ucraniano y un salario de hasta 6.000 dólares al mes, así como asistencia para enviar a sus familias a Ucrania y proporcionarles alojamiento, de acuerdo con las fuentes. *













Revelan traslado de terroristas desde Siria para luchar con las fuerzas de Kiev - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


En el operativo participan oficiales turcos en estrecha cooperación con facciones radicales, indicar




www.sana.sy


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Miras que caceria de orcorusos que se han hecho los nazis en Bakmut, pero en tu mente los rusos no mueren.



Venga va que se te olvida esto, mira como están los tuyos subnormal
Lorena on Twitter: "Habré visto hoy más de 50 videos así. Trincheras tomadas por fuerzas rusas, donde no queda alguien con vida. https://t.co/dBMZFVi63W" / Twitter

Otros orconanzis rindiéndose
Lorena on Twitter: "Más prisioneros. https://t.co/JUe0736rN1" / Twitter

más muertos de los tuyos
Lorena on Twitter: "10- . Muchos entierros hoy https://t.co/cgUzPhulHW" / Twitter
Lorena on Twitter: "https://t.co/BwnDZ6kJQE" / Twitter
Lorena on Twitter: "https://t.co/ObRMOdX1M5" / Twitter
Lorena on Twitter: "https://t.co/BwnDZ6kJQE" / Twitter
Lorena on Twitter: "https://t.co/ObRMOdX1M5" / Twitter

O más gráficamente a pantalla grande:
Lorena on Twitter: "Región de Khryukovskaya 2022. Todas, tumbas recientes. https://t.co/SfeL8XF2ee" / Twitter

Cambia la bola de cristal, y por aquí algún forero posteo una noticia de bakmuh que la wagner y un regimiento de cosacos del ejército ruso entraron ayer por el norte-este y sureste por esta ciudad y tus ratas retrocediendo por las ostias constantes de los canonazos y milisitos, geranios, donde están los avances jolagranputa?



terro6666 dijo:


> Para muestra un botón.



Inteligencia vas a tener tú si no sabes ni matemáticas

@amcxxl te acaba de meter otro zasca, mas tonto no puedes ser, esto que te acabo de postear es de este mes, besines


----------



## delhierro (14 Dic 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Los albaneses toman el poder por la fuerza en un municipio al norte de Kosovo de mayoría Serbia...al final habrá lío.
> Hay que acabar con el estado terrorista kosovar y que los serbios tomen el control de toda la provincia



No habra lio, los serbios no van a hacer nada. Resistieron mucho, pero al final capturaron a Milosevich y lo mantaron, el que esta ahora no querra correr la misma suerte. Por estas cosas los anglos van a muerte, no solo ganan esa vez más rapido, asientan el miedo para las proximas. Nadie quiere moverse para no ser el siguiente.

Quizas los que viven allí monten una miniguerrilla, pero que no esperen ayuda del presidente serbio. Como siempre espero equivocarme.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra los únicos naZis son los rusos, por ideología y por su comportamiento similar a las tropas de Hitler en la II Guerra Mundial. El grupo Wagner, colaborador de los naZis rusos con sus mercenarios, llevan insignias muy similares a las del ejército naZi, y se comportan como tales.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los serbios si saben, pero también saben que su gobierno pertenece a la OTAN.
> No es por nada que disolvieron el ejército y son el país con más policías del mundo.
> De ahí que la *ministra del interior sea una chica LGTB de Schawb*.



_No

La "chica LGTB de Schawb" es la Primera Ministra *Ana Brnabić *_








Ana Brnabić - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





_El actual ministro del Interior es _*Aleksandar Vulin *








Aleksandar Vulin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Aleksandar Vulin Primeros añosyCarrera política


Aleksandar Vulin ( cirílico serbio : Александар Вулин ; nacido el 2 de octubre de 1972) es un político y abogado serbio que actualmente se desempeña como Ministro del Interior desde el 28 de octubre de 2020.




hmong.es


----------



## delhierro (14 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> En breves veremos material occidental en manos ucros. En Polonia, Inglaterra y Bélgica los están instruyendo con AA, vehículos, carros y artillería OTAN. En Francia artillería sobre todo, y España IL y AA. Intendencia y sanidad un poco por todos lados. Aquí, en concreto, cada vez más intensivistas y TCCC. En Val de Grace petados de médicos y enfermeros ucros.



Artilleria y blindados ya se ven más occidentales que sovieticos. Lo que implica enormes perdidas. La artillería no parece estar mal, pero los blindados no son comparables con los que tenian al principio. El 70% no tienen cañones, solo MG y el otro 30% directamente nada son de transporte con ruedas que en las estepas son para el verano.

El problema es que occidente no tiene tanques que enviar. Hay muy pocos , son caros y de un mantenimiento absurdamente complejo. Lo mismo pasa con los aviones. Los AA, no es que sobren pero si pueden mandar, lo que ocurre es que los misiles se colaran y quedaran muy mal.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

IMPORTANTE: Hemos recibido una orden de las tropas psíquicas ucranianas del Ministro de Defensa: ¡ejecución urgente!
A través de la vigilancia por Internet, el departamento analítico del Ministerio de Cuerpos Militares de la Primavera de Rusia ha revelado una orden por la que se ordena empezar a cubrir urgentemente el avance del ejército ruso hacia la DNR.
Cabe destacar que comenzamos este trabajo mucho antes de que apareciera la "orden" y contamos con la ayuda del Estado Mayor de las AFU y del Instituto Americano de Estudios de Guerra (gracias ) que publican informes diarios sobre los ataques y avances de las tropas rusas .
P.D. Hablando en serio, es curioso que, según los autores de este "documento", el Ministro de Defensa dirija personalmente los canales de Telegram. Y observe que la letra Y no se utiliza en los documentos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Salamandra (14 Dic 2022)

Según éstos: Rusia vende petróleo por debajo dle tope a India porque admite sus seguros. Ya se sabía que era el truqui para fastidiar.


----------



## alexforum (14 Dic 2022)

BeeKillerMan dijo:


> Yo siempre a amigos y a allegados les digo que: tanto la inflación, como el coste del tope de gas de la fra electrica, podrian llamarlo "Coste de guerra".
> 
> Pero claro "queda mal" que en tu fra. pagues 40euros de "Coste de guerra"... o que la leche en el súper en lugar de costar hoy 1eur, vieras: "precio nóminal: 0,60eur, preció subvención a la guerra: +0,40eur. Total : 1eur"...
> 
> Igual al consumidor se le ocurre pensar: "put@ guerra, ¿quien me ha pedido entrar en ella?"



Parte de la inflación es consecuencia de la guerra pero otra gran parte no. Es consecuencia de las políticas expansivas que se usaron para financiar los meses en casita y aplaudiendo desde el balcón. O que se creian, que el COVID iba a salir gratis?

La inflación ya llegó a un 8% antes de la
Guerra si no recuerdo mal.

Recuérdele eso también a sus conocidos. Sobretodo si son covidiotas (cosa que por lo general va unida de la mano de “otanotonto”)


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

*Fracaso de una nueva ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kremennaya: *detalles

Según Military Chronicle, el 13 de diciembre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron asaltar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en Kremennaya.

A continuación del empleo de drones de reconocimiento RQ-20, una columna de vehículos blindados ligeros Wolfhound, camionetas de la brigada Karpatskaya Sich y un grupo blindado de la brigada 25 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania avanzaron hacia el área de las posiciones de el ejército ruso en el pueblo de Terny (30 km al oeste de Kremennaya).

La columna fue detectada por helicópteros Ka-52 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. Con el ataque aéreo se bloqueó su movimiento y entonces se utilizó sobre ella a los Tornado-S MLRS.

Como resultado del bombardeo, las camionetas y los vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania quedaron parcialmente destruidos. Entre otros, el grupo perdió un vehículo blindado HMMWV con un radar de contrabatería AN / TPQ-36 Firefinder, así como una estación de reconocimiento móvil Rheostat.

El 2.° Batallón de la 25.° Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrió las mayores pérdidas: al menos 50 personas murieron cuando intentaban abrirse paso hacia las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Para atacar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania continúan utilizando la táctica de pequeños grupos móviles, gracias a la cual lograron tener éxito en algunas áreas en verano y otoño.

En ese momento las Fuerzas Armadas de RF carecían de un frente continuo y esta táctica se justificaba. Hoy en día la línea de las tropas rusas se constituye de manera muy densa. Es imposible atravesarlo con grupos móviles de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Además el uso eficaz de equipos ligeros es imposible en las actuales condiciones de barro.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## saturnin1 (14 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es el parlamento europeo, todo, un nido de lobistas conseguidores. Esa fue siempre su función.



*Y de presuntos corruptos.*


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

La Casa Blanca no ha confirmado las informaciones sobre la disposición a incluir sistemas de defensa antimisiles Patriot en un futuro paquete de ayuda a Ucrania









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2022)

Intentando hacer que su gobierno se mueva:

* El viernes a las 18:00 hora local se celebrará en Belgrado una concentración en apoyo a Kosovo y Metohija.*
_*
Los manifestantes plantean tres reivindicaciones:

1. Cancelar los acuerdos de Bruselas y Washington con la devolución de todos los poderes del Estado serbio 
en Kosovo y Metohija.

2. Abandonar el proceso de negociación bajo los auspicios de la UE y volver a las negociaciones
bajo los auspicios de la ONU, con la participación de Rusia y China.
*_
*3. El Presidente de Serbia debe cumplir la promesa hecha en el Parlamento y, finalmente, enviar cartas 
a Vladimir Putin y Xi Jinping, en las que pedirá oficialmente a Rusia y China que impidan la entrada 
del llamado Kosovo en la ONU.*

@vestniksrb


----------



## saturnin1 (14 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La Casa Blanca no ha confirmado las informaciones sobre la disposición a incluir sistemas de defensa antimisiles Patriot en un futuro paquete de ayuda a Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitry Peskov: "los sistemas de defensa antimisiles Patriot serán considerados objetivos legítimos por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, en caso de que Washington los suministre a Kiev." Dijo este miércoles a los medios.









Patriot será objetivo legítimo por Rusia en caso de que Washington los suministre a Kiev - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Moscú, 14 dic (SANA) El portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitry Peskov, los sistemas de defensa antimisil




www.sana.sy




*


----------



## ROBOTECH (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy Putin ha dado nuevas claves sobre el futuro.
> Luego no digáis que no se sabía, que qué sorpresa....
> 
> Sobre todo me quedo con dos mensajes:
> ...




Parece claro que el ataque ruso vendrá por el norte. Ya avisó Putin de que esas 3 provincias estaban muy cerca de Moscú y eran una amenaza para su seguridad.

Veo muy posible que cuando Ucrania ataque Zaporiyia Rusia contenga el golpe y ataque a su vez por el norte.
Algo así:



ROBOTECH dijo:


> Lo que yo haría si fuera Surovikin:
> 
> Además de los 300.000 reservistas mandar a otros 100.000 hombres al frente:
> 
> ...





Teniendo esas posiciones tan fuertes y la voluntad de tomar Odesa, mientras el resto de Ucrania se va despoblando, la verdad es que Putin tendría todo ganado. Poltava caería por su propio peso al estar al este del Dnieper.
El Dnieper barrera natural, y Bielorrusia preparada para la guerra por si acaso a los ucros se les ocurre algo.


Lo mejor que podría haber hecho Zelensky era rendirse. Firmar neutralizar, desmilitarización y la cesión del Donbas. Ahora lo van a perder todo. Y ojo si a los bálticos se les ocurre entrar en guerra, que la capital de Lituania (país de apenas 2,8 millones de habitantes y el más poblado de los bálticos) Vilnius está a 15 km de Bielorrusia, a tiro de artillería.

Luego está Letonia, con menos de 2 millones de habitantes y más de un 20% de población rusa en la capital. Y por último Estonia, de 1,3 millones de habitantes.

La doctrina OTAN en bálticos consiste en dejar que los rusos conquisten la zona y retomarla en 3 meses, pero eso ya nos lleva a la guerra nuclear.


Si se empeñan habrá reunificación rusa.
Bielorrusia entrará pacíficamente. Las zonas de Georgia ya están bajo control ruso. Las zonas de Moldavia quieren unirse a Rusia. El norte de Kazajistán se puede hacer de forma pacífica y pactada.
Solo queda Ucrania, que ha perdido 14-15 millones de habitantes en lo que lleva de año y Bálticos, que juntos suman poco más de 6 millones.







A partir de aquí es solo una cuestión de cuánto quiere hacer el ridículo EEUU.
Pronto irán mendigando la paz, y diciendo que Occidente y Ucrania solo quieren la paz y Rusia es una agresora.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

No manipules. Primero Rusia invade Ucrania y luego Ucrania obtiene el apoyo militar y económico de Occidente, entre ellos EE.UU.


----------



## Harman (14 Dic 2022)

*Bloomberg: Putin ganará la guerra en Ucrania si consigue alargar el conflicto durante todo el invierno*

Según el documento, en tal caso Ucrania perderá sus fuerzas más rápidamente. La posición de Kiev se ve afectada por el agotamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, la falta de recursos energéticos de Europa y el hecho de que Estados Unidos estará cada vez más distraído por sus propios problemas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

Consecuencia del ataque con misiles de hoy de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Kherson

@anna_noticias

Y eso que los derribaron todos. Deberían intentar derribar el 200% a ver si hay más suerte.


----------



## Decipher (14 Dic 2022)

¿Esta es la que trincaba de los moros?


----------



## Salamandra (14 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


>



El problema mayor es Europa que no tiene energía si pero a ver como redirige y a que precio Rusia son exportaciones actuales a Europa que se nos olvida pero también es un problema sobre todo por los seguros.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Dic 2022)

Muchos rusos muertos


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (14 Dic 2022)

Es curioso, la mayoría de noticias sobre los rusos son "los wagner atacan al enemigo en..." o "los chechenos concentran sus fuerzas en..."
Parece que están guerreando exclusivamente con mercenarios, mahometanos y un puñado de guerreros del Dombás.


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2022)

Polonia será el próximo---


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Parece claro que el ataque ruso vendrá por el norte. Ya avisó Putin de que esas 3 provincias estaban muy cerca de Moscú y eran una amenaza para su seguridad.



Yo no lo veo. El ejército bielorruso es muy pequeño y aunque se les sumase 100.00 movilizados rusos serían muy pocos para hacerlo.
Esa zona está muy minada y vigilada además.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Venga va que se te olvida esto, mira como están los tuyos subnormal
> Lorena on Twitter: "Habré visto hoy más de 50 videos así. Trincheras tomadas por fuerzas rusas, donde no queda alguien con vida. https://t.co/dBMZFVi63W" / Twitter
> 
> Otros orconanzis rindiéndose
> ...



Como te hago trabajar, por cierto donde está el error en matemáticas?


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Están diciendo que han conseguido sacar el 120% de la energía que han metido. Muy bien, PERO:
> 
> a) De entrada, eso hay que comprobarlo. También se habló de fusión fría con ganancia energética en su momento, y luego resultó que no.
> b) Ese 20% que se saca, vale el pastón de equipos necesarios para conseguirlo?
> ...



*Notas:

Fusión o la ilusión de todos*
El problema esta en convertir la energía conseguida en algo aprovechable como por ejemplo vapor de agua que puede mover un generador para obtener la electricidad. cuando se unen 2 núcleos de hidrogeno para formar helio se desprenden mucha energía, la energía generada no son mas que fotones, esos fotones interactúan con otros átomos según su energía o frecuencia, así los infrarrojos calentaran, los rayos X atravesaran la materia o provocaran reacciones químicas.

El problema que tienen todos los sistemas de fusión es como aprovechar la energía generada para que realice un trabajo útil para el hombre, la energía termodinámicamente siempre realizara un trabajo, lo importante es si la energía generada lo podremos convertir en algo útil o no.

*Expertos*
Para ser un experto o que te reconozcan como experto has de poseer estos puntos:

1.- Utilizar el lenguaje adecuado, cada rama del conocimiento tiene sus palabrejas y se han de conocer.
2.- Tener memoria para utilizar esas palabrejas con algún contexto pasado y conocido y hacer una analogía.
3.- Ser lógico o tener sentido común, es el menos importante y necesario para ser un experto, generalmente ni lo piden.

*Infinito*
Tenia ganas de poner este problema;
Imaginaros un hotel con infinitas habitaciones que están todas ocupadas,

1.- Llega un viajero y pide una habitación, el conserje le dice que están llenos, el viajero le responde ¿Cómo en un hotel de infinitas habitaciones van a estar todas llenas? - el conserje se lo piensa y le da una habitación - caso resuelto.
2.- Llega un autobús con infinitos viajeros pidiendo habitación, el conserje les dice que están llenos, el conductor responde ¿Cómo en un hotel de infinitas habitaciones van a estar todas llenas? - el conserje se lo piensa y le da una habitación a cada uno - caso resuelto.
3.- Llegan infinitos autobuses con infinitos pasajeros a un hotel con infinitas habitaciones llenas, los conductores le piden habitación a sus viajeros, el conserje les dice que están llenos, el conductor responde ¿Cómo en un hotel de infinitas habitaciones van a estar todas llenas? - el conserje se lo piensa esta vez un poco más y les da una habitación a cada uno - caso resuelto.

Soluciones en spoiler


Spoiler



Recordar que infinito + infinito = infinito.

Caso 1.- Es trivial, el conserje pide a todos los ocupantes del hotel se pasen a la habitación siguiente a su numero, así quedara libre la habitación 1 ya que su ocupante habrá pasado a la 2 y el de la 2 a la 3, y el de la "n" a la "n+1".
Caso 2.- También trivial, el conserje les pide por megafonía que los ocupantes de las habitaciones pasen al numero de su habitación multiplicado por 2, así todas la habitaciones pares estarán ocupadas y las impares libres y como hay infinitos números pares e impares no hay problema para albergar infinitos viajeros que llegan en las habitaciones impares y los que ya están pasen a los números pares.
Caso 3 - El conserje pide a todos los residentes en el hotel que pasen a las habitaciones pares, así el 1 pasara al 2, el 2 al 4 y el n al 2n. luego piden a los conductores de autobuses que se enumeren por el siguiente numero primo, hay infinitos números primos y es fácil demostradlo, así el primer conductor cojera el 3, el siguiente el 5 y así 7,11,13, …. y luego piden a los viajeros que se enumeren normalmente del 1 al n y de este hasta el infinito, (1,2,3, ...,n, ....) y que eleven el numero del autobús por su numero de asiento, así el viajero del autobús nº3, asiento 2, ira al 9 y el de autobús nº 11, asiento 3 ira al 11^3=1.331 y todas esas habitaciones estarán libres  

Curioso el infinito, hablamos del infinito llamado Alef cero en este ejemplo, los reales pertenecen al Alef uno aun más curioso y lo bueno es que existen infinitos infinitos numerables.



P.S.: 
Mi compi me ha pedido poner la calefacción a 24ºC ¿Me pregunto si es ético? 
Aparte ya llevo el 3er. chupito de anís, también me pregunto si es ético o cae en un mero alcoholismo ocasional, vulgo botellón.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

Un tanque ucraniano en llamas después del trabajo de los artilleros del NM DPR.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Es curioso, la mayoría de noticias sobre los rusos son "los wagner atacan al enemigo en..." o "los chechenos concentran sus fuerzas en..."
> Parece que están guerreando exclusivamente con mercenarios, mahometanos y un puñado de guerreros del Dombás.



Los Sardaukar de toda la vida


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2022)

* Cada vez son más los políticos serbios que plantean a la comunidad internacional una sencilla pregunta:
¿en cuál de los acuerdos firmados con la autoproclamada República de Kosovo deben confiar? Y cuáles de ellos 
siguen activos? Porque a juzgar por la retórica de Kurti y las acciones de las autoridades de Pristina, ninguno.*
_*
Antes, Alexander Vučić se pronunció con bastante dureza sobre la cuestión de la reacción de Occidente 
ante las provocaciones de Kurti (o más bien, su total ausencia). Ana Brnabic no pudo resistirse ayer. 
"Permítame una pregunta: si la resolución 1244 ya no está en vigor (porque no le gusta) y si el acuerdo
de Bruselas no existe (dice Kurti, y usted nunca ha refutado sus palabras). Si el Acuerdo de Washington 
no es más que del siglo pasado (simplemente ya no está de moda), y la Carta de la ONU no aplica a Serbia, 
¿entonces según qué acuerdo, resolución, principios debemos actuar? ¿O debemos seguir su horóscopo
para adivinar sus deseos?", pregunta el primer ministro serbio. La pregunta, por supuesto, es retórica. 
Hace tiempo que las normas del derecho internacional se interpretan exactamente del modo que resulta 
beneficioso y conveniente para determinados actores geopolíticos.

Mañana, los dirigentes serbios deberían...


Spoiler: Sigue pa'lante



enviar una petición oficial a la KFOR exigiendo el regreso de su contingente a Kosovo y Metohija para proteger a la población serbia de la región, cuya burla ha alcanzado ya proporciones inauditas. La demanda es completamente legal, ya que se ajusta a las disposiciones de la Resolución 1244 adoptada por el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. Además, según las fuentes, irá acompañada de un documento oficial con datos estremecedores sobre la limpieza étnica en la provincia contra los serbios durante dos décadas de presencia internacional. Es decir, la prueba real de que las misiones occidentales de mantenimiento de la paz no han hecho frente a la tarea que se les ha encomendado y necesitan claramente ayuda.

❗Según la parte serbia, pocos meses después del despliegue de la KFOR en la provincia, la proporción de población no albanesa disminuyó un 56%. Entre 1992 y 2002, grupos armados albanokosovares desalojaron violentamente seis de las siete ciudades que eran predominantemente serbias antes del conflicto. Al sur de Ibra, de los 437 asentamientos en los que vivían serbios, 312 fueron objeto de limpieza étnica. Las cifras son impresionantes, ¿verdad?


*_


Spoiler: Sigue pa'lante



*Sin embargo, todos comprendemos que es poco probable que Belgrado reciba una respuesta positiva a la petición. Y aquí es donde empieza la diversión.*



@balkanossiper


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

La cosa hoy está que arde


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Se hubiera evitado si Rusia no hubiera invadido Ucrania. Es muy sencillo de comprender, excepto para los naZis- soviéticos rusos.


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

mpr21.info 

*La desnazificación de Ucrania - mpr21*
Redacción

~3 minutos











Cualquiera que sea el final de la Guerra de Ucrania hay dos fenómenos que no van a terminar. Uno son las sanciones económicas y el otro los sabotajes. Como en la Guerra de Chechenia, al final el terrorismo será la guerra de la guerra por otros medios, con los mismos protagonistas.
Los precedentes se remontan a 1945: tras Segunda Guerra Mundial, la lucha de los soviéticos contra los nazis siguió en el frente oriental durante más de diez años en forma de guerra de guerrillas y sabotajes. Los nazis ucranianos habían cambiado de jefe. Ya no era el III Reich sino Estados Unidos.
Los sabotajes seguirán, independientemente de los acuerdos formales que puedan producirse, o de la eventual toma del control de toda Ucrania por Rusia porque ese es el plan de Estados Unidos y la OTAN desde el Golpe de Estado de 2014 en Kiev.
No hará falta de decir que, lo mismo que en la Guerra de Chechenia, el teatro de operaciones no será Ucrania, sino Rusia y que el tratamiento informativo del terrorismo será el consabido: se trata de opositores a Putin que no han aceptado someterse a y siguen luchando por la liberación de Ucrania.
El plan inicial de la OTAN contaba con una rápida victoria del ejército ruso en pocas semanas y el inicio de la hostilidades en la retaguardia. Los británicos adiestraron al ejército ucraniano en operaciones de comandos, como la reciente de Mariupol o la del puente de Kerch.
Tanto para los sabotajes como para el Golpe de Estado de 2014, la OTAN recurrió a los nazis. Su caudillo, Stepan Bandera, fue reconocido como “héroe de Ucrania” por el Presidente Viktor Yushchenko cuando dejó el cargo en 2010. Las hordas nazis se incorporaron al ejército regular y, sobre todo, a la Guardia Nacional.
En 2011 el título de Bandera fue revocado por el nuevo presidente Viktor Yanukovich, que luego fue derrocado por el Golpe de Estado, en el que los nazis desempeñaron un papel protagonista.
Cuando Putin dice que el objetivo militar del ejército ruso es la desnacificación de Ucrania, sabe de lo que habla, sabe que la tarea va a ser larga y que va a tener muchos escenarios. Lo mismo que Bandera fue ejecutado en Munich, los nazis ucranianos van a ser perseguidos implacablemente allá donde se escondan. Dentro y fuera de Ucrania, dentro y fuera de Rusia.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Dic 2022)

A China se lo dejan claro una...y otra...y otra vez.

*Estados Unidos activa una unidad de la Fuerza Espacial en Corea del Sur para vigilar a Rusia, China y Corea del Norte*

El ejército de EE. UU. ha activado formalmente una unidad de la Fuerza Espacial en Corea del Sur este miércoles, su primera instalación de este tipo en territorio extranjero que permitirá a Washington monitorear mejor a Corea del Norte, China y Rusia.

La activación de las Fuerzas Espaciales de EE. UU. en Corea en la base aérea de Osan, cerca de Seúl, se produjo después de que Corea del Norte disparase una andanada de misiles balísticos con capacidad nuclear diseñados para atacar la parte continental de EE. UU. y sus aliados Corea del Sur y Japón en los últimos meses.

“A solo 48 millas al norte de nosotros existe una amenaza existencial; *una amenaza que debemos estar preparados para disuadir, defender y, si es necesario, derrotar*”, *ha explicado el teniente coronel Joshua McCullion*.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

Imágenes de satélite de las obras de fortificación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Jerson.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

Se informa que esta tarde un avión A-50U de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas "Sergey Atayants", llegó al aeródromo de Machulishchi en Bielorrusia.

Anteriormente, este A-50U y otros aviones similares fueron los que participaron en el reconocimiento y seguimiento de la actividad del ejército ucraniano durante las batallas de febrero-marzo en Kiev.

@milinfolive


----------



## Dado8 (14 Dic 2022)

Los serbios de las dos provincias del norte de Kosovo solo tienen dos opciones: o emigrar o armarse para defender sus casas, si juegan la carta de los pianos tarde o temprano serán aniquilados.

Recordemos que había un pre- acuerdo para que esas dos provincias pasarán a manos del Estado Serbio y una provincia de mayoría albanesa en el Estado Serbio pasará al Estado de Kosovo. Pero la EU lo boikoteo.

p.d. Serbia nunca podrá recuperar toda Kosovo, seamos realistas aunque no nos guste.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2022)

Los norteamericanos llevan meses intentando controlar el precio del petróleo, y no lo consiguen. Sigue por encima de 80 dólares...y encima USA está con los niveles más bajos de reservas estratégicas *desde 1984.*


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> - Odesa y OJO!!! *Chernigov..*.tienen derecho a ser parte de Rusia, si sus ciudadanos lo desean. Acaban de comunicarlo oficialmente.



Ha dicho si van a preguntar a los de Jerson otra vez? 
Hay madre rusia, será un país de mierda y todo lo que quieras, pero lo que nos está haciendo de reir!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Dic 2022)

Carga de misiles del juicio final en posición de ataque…por si alguno piensa que esto va en broma…








Putin issues new nuclear threat to the West by readying Yars missile


President Vladimir Putin was seen in late October overseeing the launch of a similar Yars nuclear missile on a mock attack on the West amid high tension over his February 24 invasion of Ukraine.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

No era un golpe de estado al uso, pues bueno, ya lo es:


----------



## Dado8 (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No era un golpe de estado al uso, pues bueno, ya lo es:



Mientras haya clanes oligarcas fuertes dentro del Estado, da igual a quien vote la mayoría del pueblo.


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> * Cada vez son más los políticos serbios que plantean a la comunidad internacional una sencilla pregunta:
> ¿en cuál de los acuerdos firmados con la autoproclamada República de Kosovo deben confiar? Y cuáles de ellos
> siguen activos? Porque a juzgar por la retórica de Kurti y las acciones de las autoridades de Pristina, ninguno.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBOTECH (14 Dic 2022)

Acabo de mirar que las reservas estratégicas de petróleo en EEUU están en 382 millones de barriles.
En enero de 2022 estaban en 600 millones.






US Crude Oil in the Strategic Petroleum Reserve Stocks


In depth view into US Crude Oil in the Strategic Petroleum Reserve Stocks including historical data from 1982, charts and stats.




ycharts.com




.


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Acabo de mirar que las reservas estratégicas de petróleo en EEUU están en 382 millones de barriles.
> En enero de 2022 estaban en 600 millones.
> 
> 
> ...



Has mirao a ver si han avanzao algo con lo de la fusión nuclear? Mira a ver, anda.


----------



## Dado8 (14 Dic 2022)

Una bonita imagen.

"Las fuerzas rusas continúan con su avance en Bakhmut.".

t.me/entre_guerras/33715


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Acabo de ver una entrevista en Ucrania donde les preguntan a los ucranianos por la calle "qué prefieres:

"Tener luz y vivir con rusos o no tener luz y no vivir con rusos"? 

La gente diciendo que vaya pregunta más absurda, que sin luz pero sin rusos claramente. 

No se podía saber.


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2022)

*Izvestia: Los acuerdos sobre Kosovo podrían encubrir las operaciones militares de Pristina.


"El Acuerdo de Bruselas sobre Kosovo podría ser una tapadera para los intentos de armar a Pristina*
_* del mismo modo que los acuerdos de Minsk lo fueron para Kiev, señaló el embajador ruso en Serbia,
Alexander Botsan-Kharchenko, en una entrevista con Izvestia.

"Teniendo en cuenta las revelaciones que hizo [la ex canciller alemana] Merkel sobre los Acuerdos
de Minsk, cabe suponer que lo más probable es que el Acuerdo de Bruselas se desarrollara como
tapadera de los preparativos militares de Pristina. En los últimos años, se creó un "ejército" ilegal 
de Kosovo y las fuerzas del orden y los organismos militares de Kosovo recibieron equipamiento
. Para Occidente, el Acuerdo de Bruselas desempeñó el mismo papel que los acuerdos de Minsk *_
*con respecto a Ucrania, fue una tapadera", subrayó...*










«Косовары — инструмент в руках Запада для достижения зловещих целей»


Посол России в Сербии Александр Боцан-Харченко — о роли и целях США и Европы в событиях в частично признанной республике




disq.us


----------



## Matafachas (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Acabo de ver una entrevista en Ucrania donde les preguntan a los ucranianos por la calle "qué prefieres:
> 
> "Tener luz y vivir con rusos o no tener luz y no vivir con rusos"?
> 
> ...



Pues ahora tendran rusos y no tendran luz. Se jodan...


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Mientras haya clanes oligarcas fuertes dentro del Estado, da igual a quien vote la mayoría del pueblo.



Allende era un panoli, este es el único modo de abrir las grandes avenidas:


----------



## Simo Hayha (14 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> Pues ahora tendran rusos y no tendran luz. Se jodan...



No, si rusos si que tienen. En las cárceles, como prisioneros de guerra.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epicii (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No manipules. Primero Rusia invade Ucrania y luego Ucrania obtiene el apoyo militar y económico de Occidente, entre ellos EE.UU.



Si te lo crees eres un subnormal, si lo dices pero sabes que no es cierto, eres un hipocrita...

Ucrania recibe ayuda y capacitación militar OTAN desde el golpe de estado en 2014...
Golpe que impulso la OTAN...

HIPOCRITA O SUBNORMAL tu eliges


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

No sé cual es la estrategia de Ucrania, pero posiblemente deberían empezar atacar a Rusia en su territorio, para que los rusos sepan a que atenerse. Es muy fácil estar desde la silla enviando drones y dejando en pleno invierno a la gente sin suministros. 

Los chechenos en su día no se quedaron quietos y atacaron Moscú varias veces. Ahí Putin tuvo que claudicar porque ellos no se iban a estar quietos.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (14 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Mientras haya clanes oligarcas fuertes dentro del Estado, da igual a quien vote la mayoría del pueblo.



No nos vamos a comer 5 años de robo, nepotismo, incapacidad y hambre solo porque 4 giliprogres se creyeron el cuento del "humilde profesor".
A los corruptos y a los criminales ni agua.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si te lo crees eres un subnormal, si lo dices pero sabes que no es cierto, eres un hipocrita...
> 
> Ucrania recibe ayuda y capacitación militar OTAN desde el golpe de estado en 2014...
> Golpe que impulso la OTAN...
> ...



Y tú eres mucho más HIJODEPUTA y miserable de lo que cualquiera pueda imaginar....TONTOPOLLAS.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si te lo crees eres un subnormal, si lo dices pero sabes que no es cierto, eres un hipocrita...
> 
> Ucrania recibe ayuda y capacitación militar OTAN desde el golpe de estado en 2014...
> Golpe que impulso la OTAN...
> ...



Es subnormal, para ser hipócrita hay que tener un mínimo de inteligencia.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (14 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si te lo crees eres un subnormal, si lo dices pero sabes que no es cierto, eres un hipocrita...
> 
> Ucrania recibe ayuda y capacitación militar OTAN desde el golpe de estado en 2014...
> Golpe que impulso la OTAN...
> ...



Se puede ser LAS DOS. a la vista está.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Es subnormal, para ser hipócrita hay que tener un mínimo de inteligencia.



Jodete puta rata china....


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> No nos vamos a comer 5 años de robo, saqueo, incapacidad y hambre solo porque 4 giliprogres se creyeron el cuento del "humilde profesor".
> A los corruptos y a los criminales ni agua.



Claro, claro, "votaron mal", ya lo decía Santa Margarita Thatcher: "solo es democracia si ganan los nuestros".


----------



## Dado8 (14 Dic 2022)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> No nos vamos a comer 5 años de robo, saqueo, incapacidad y hambre solo porque 4 giliprogres se creyeron el cuento del "humilde profesor".
> A los corruptos y a los criminales ni agua.



Lo de siempre, cuando las oligarquías temen perder poder, empiezan con el rollito "son terroristas, manden al ejército y acaben con todo aquellos que sean sindicalistas, gente de izquierdas o cualquiera que quiera acabar con nuestros privilegios".

Lo vimos en Chile, Argentina, Brasil, Grecia, Italia, etc.


----------



## Epicii (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú eres mucho más HIJODEPUTA y miserable de lo que cualquiera pueda imaginar....TONTOPOLLAS.



Soy el mas hijo de puta sobre todo con mentirosos compulsivos como tu...
No respondiste si eres subnormal o hipocrita?, debes ser un poco de ambas...


----------



## Matafachas (14 Dic 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> No, si rusos si que tienen. En las cárceles, como prisioneros de guerra.



Eso no importa, llegado el momento, se intercambiaran por prisioneros ukros. Rusia vencera a la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (14 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Cada vez más parecido a la guerra civil española
> 
> Y me da en la nariz que tendrá la misma duracion



Y continuará igual... extendiendose por el planeta


----------



## Malevich (14 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Parte de la inflación es consecuencia de la guerra pero otra gran parte no. Es consecuencia de las políticas expansivas que se usaron para financiar los meses en casita y aplaudiendo desde el balcón. O que se creian, que el COVID iba a salir gratis?
> 
> La inflación ya llegó a un 8% antes de la
> Guerra si no recuerdo mal.
> ...



Yo lo repito siempre, como un loro.
Parar el mundo casi dos años por una gripe, qué podía salir mal. Antes me llamaban loco y negacionista, pero ya no.
La prueba la tenenos en Argentina, covilerdismo extremo y confinamiento de nueve o diez meses e hiperinflacion....
El año pasado en España la inflación abría los telediarios en Navidad, pero es que el Populacho tiene memoria de pez....


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Soy el mas hijo de puta sobre todo con mentirosos compulsivos como tu...
> No respondiste si eres subnormal o hipocrita?, debes ser un poco de ambas...



Tu cerebro privilegiado debe ser todo un asombro para la neurociencia... Entre el puto chino de mierda y tú os hacéis con media docena de Premios Nobel sin despeinaros.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Si te lo crees eres un subnormal, si lo dices pero sabes que no es cierto, eres un hipocrita...
> 
> Ucrania recibe ayuda y capacitación militar OTAN desde el golpe de estado en 2014...
> Golpe que impulso la OTAN...
> ...



La hipocresía esa de quejarse de un "imperialismo" para abrazar a otro que anexiona territorios? pregunto, porque hay que tener cemento armado como cara....


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Acabo de ver una entrevista en Ucrania donde les preguntan a los ucranianos por la calle "qué prefieres:
> 
> "Tener luz y vivir con rusos o no tener luz y no vivir con rusos"?
> 
> ...



Puedes poner esa entrevista a ver, verás cuando llegue el invierno de verdad sin electricidad a ver que dicen. 

Pingüino que ya no te cree nadie.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Puedes poner esa entrevista a ver, verás cuando llegue el invierno de verdad sin electricidad a ver que dicen.
> 
> Pingüino que ya no te cree nadie.



Tu mami a pies juntillas.....


----------



## Trajanillo (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tu mami a pies juntillas.....



Bufff!!! ya empezamos con los insultos para niños. Que pereza!!!


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Matafachas (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No sé cual es la estrategia de Ucrania, pero posiblemente deberían empezar atacar a Rusia en su territorio, para que los rusos sepan a que atenerse. Es muy fácil estar desde la silla enviando drones y dejando en pleno invierno a la gente sin suministros.
> 
> Los chechenos en su día no se quedaron quietos y atacaron Moscú varias veces. Ahí Putin tuvo que claudicar porque ellos no se iban a estar quietos.



La estupidez es atrevida y tu eres muy atrevido en tus afirmaciones.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (14 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Lo de siempre, cuando las oligarquías temen perder poder, empiezan con el rollito "son terroristas, manden al ejército y acaben con todo aquellos que sean sindicalistas, gente de izquierdas o cualquiera que quiera acabar con nuestros privilegios".
> 
> Lo vimos en Chile, Argentina, Brasil, Grecia, Italia, etc.



mira aqui a los "privilegiados" como reaccionan ante el incendio de la izquierda:

*ALLÍ DONDE HA HABIDO PROTESTONTOS Y PIRÓMANOS, EL VERDADERO PUEBLO SALE A ALZAR SU VOZ*


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


>



Here is the Telegram post from Vladimir Solovyov on October 11 with the phrase "WARNING! Air Alarm." The actual clip predates this, but the post was made right after Russia's first round of civilian infrastructure strikes on Ukraine


----------



## El Ariki Mau (14 Dic 2022)

Estas 2 noticias hay que leerlas juntas

1º



2º



paconan dijo:


> Y los mobiki a morir por Putin y su banda ej quej son unos Patriotassh...
> 
> El Danish Danske Bank admitió que en 2008-16 lavó $160 mil millones a través de una sucursal en Estonia, incluido el origen ruso. El primo de Putin estuvo involucrado en el lavado. 160 mil millones.
> Solo a través de un banco. Este es el alcance del saqueo de Rusia bajo Putin.
> ...



follaputinitas, hez del planeta tierra


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Carga de misiles del juicio final en posición de ataque…por si alguno piensa que esto va en broma…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el canal de TG de vicktop, el tipo lleva diciendo desde el inicio de la guerra que esto acabará con más de un millón de muertos, Ucrania totalmente arrasada, y con nukes. Parece exagerado, pero parece que conoce bien a las partes del conflicto.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> La estupidez es atrevida y tu eres muy atrevido en tus afirmaciones.



Yo no afirmo,solo doy mi opinion.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> mira aqui a los "privilegiados" como reaccionan ante el incendio de la izquierda:
> 
> *ALLÍ DONDE HA HABIDO PROTESTONTOS Y PIRÓMANOS, EL VERDADERO PUEBLO SALE A ALZAR SU VOZ*



Mira, aqui el "verdadero Pueblo" se las pira con el culo en llamas:


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los norteamericanos llevan meses intentando controlar el precio del petróleo, y no lo consiguen. Sigue por encima de 80 dólares...y encima USA está con los niveles más bajos de reservas estratégicas *desde 1984.*



Si macho. USA está a punto de rendirse y devolver Alaska. Es evidentísimo.


----------



## saturnin1 (14 Dic 2022)

*Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirma eliminación de al menos 300 militares ucranianos y la destrucción de almacén con miles de cohetes y proyectiles.












Defensa rusa confirma eliminación de al menos 300 militares ucranianos y la destrucción de almacén con miles de cohetes y proyectiles - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


En las áreas de los asentamientos de Yampolovka y Kalinin de la República Popular de Donetsk, dos es




www.sana.sy




*


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

Borrello cada vez mas cerca del mako:


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En el canal de TG de vicktop, el tipo lleva diciendo desde el inicio de la guerra que esto acabará con más, de un millón de muertos, Ucrania totalmente arrasada, y con nukes. Parece exagerado, pero parece que conoce bien a las partes del conflicto.




Me imagino que hablas de la basura de Vladimir Soloviov: el tipo es amigo personal del hijoPutin y está considerado como el nuevo Goebbels, un título de dudosa reputación. 

Sus discursos son lo más parecido a los argumentos que usaban los nazis para justificar las masacres que perpetraban contra determinados sectores de la población. Ayer fue Alemania, hoy el naZismo tiene una nueva sede: el Kremlin


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Como te hago trabajar, por cierto donde está el error en matemáticas?



deja de vacilar y de hacer el ridiculo, responde donde están los avances que tanto pregonas?


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Me imagino que hablas de la basura de Vladimir Soloviov: el tipo es amigo personal del hijoPutin y está considerado como el nuevo Goebbels, un título de dudosa reputación.
> 
> Sus discursos son lo más parecido a los argumentos que usaban los nazis para justificar las masacres que perpetraban contra determinados sectores de la población. Ayer fue Alemania, hoy el naZismo tiene una nueva sede: el Kremlin



@rejon, la verdad NPI. Pero vamos, como todo lo que recibimos es propaganda tampoco me atrevo a negártelo.


----------



## Matafachas (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo no afirmo,solo doy mi opinion.



¿Como vas a opinar de algo de lo que no tienes ni puta idea? O eres un cuñao palillero españordo de Bar Paco o eres estupido, no hay mas opciones.


----------



## Snowball (14 Dic 2022)

Jajaja

Hasta Marruecos se mete en el ajo









Marruecos se apunta como el origen de decenas de tanques T-72 adicionales que recibirá Ucrania


Distintos medios han recogido que la asistencia pasa por el suministro de piezas de repuesto para carros de combate T-72, de origen soviético y muy utilizados, y por tanto familiares, por pa ...




www.infodefensa.com


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Hasta Marruecos se mete en el ajo
> 
> ...



Tienen que pagar el apoyo que les proporciona USA. No se pueden negar. Quién sabe, a lo mejor apalancan esos tanques hasta sacar rédito en C&M.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los norteamericanos llevan meses intentando controlar el precio del petróleo, y no lo consiguen. Sigue por encima de 80 dólares...y encima USA está con los niveles más bajos de reservas estratégicas *desde 1984.*



Y el subnormal de @terro6666 diciendo donde están las matemáticas XD puto subnormal


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> ¿Como vas a opinar de algo de lo que no tienes ni puta idea? O eres un cuñao palillero españordo de Bar Paco o eres estupido, no hay mas opciones.



Una pregunta estupido tontorron::

Tu eres asi de subnormal de nacimiento o has recibido algun tipo de entrenamiento???


----------



## Clavisto (14 Dic 2022)

La tarde era gris. Un viento cómico agitaba el esquelético ramaje de los árboles que se veían al otro lado del ventanal. Sonreí cuando la memoria me trajo de vuelta una escena de Buster Keaton, ¿o puede que fuera Harold Lloyd? En cualquier caso era algo natural, no se trataba de ningún terrorífico color caído del cielo lovecraftiano, de eso podía estar seguro. Hubieran bastado unos pocos pasos hasta la puerta del bar para abrirla y oír el alocado correr del viento, señal inequívoca de que nada raro le ocurría a los árboles. Dentro de unos meses volverán a lucir sus verdes hojas y tampoco será extraño. Ahora, mientras escribo esto, me acuerdo del buen Marty "Aigor" Friedman, de su misión en búsqueda de un cerebro prodigioso para los experimentos de su iracundo amo, del terror que le acogotó al verse reflejado en un espejo por la luz de un muy inoportuno relámpago y de todo el cómico desastre que aconteció después y vuelvo a sonreír.

La tarde era tan gris como debieron serlo aquellas tardes de la Vetusta por la que ayer, ya anochecido y por segunda vez, paseé un buen rato hasta caer en los brazos de la memoria. Hay cosas malas en los hombres, pero una de las peores es ser un pesado. Y ya son casi cincuenta los años que cargo sobre mis cervicales. 

Sí, la tarde era grisérrima, al menos tanto como el último disco de Iron Maiden, ese con el que han llenado estadios en los que jamás hubieran soñado actuar en las giras de sus mejores discos.

- ¡Hola, Kufisto! -dijo la cantarina voz
- Hola, preciosa -respondí.
- ¡Hooola! ¡Anda si estás allí!
- Sí, estaba mirando el panorama.
- Jajaja...Ponnos dos cafés, anda.

Venía con una amiga tan joven como ella.

- ¿Qué tal? -dijo sonriendo.
- Bien...¿como los queréis?

Y se fueron al ventanal para hablar de sus cosas.

Mi amigo llegó poco después. 

- Purple rain, purple rain...-fue lo primero que dijo. Sí, otra vez estaba lloviendo.
- Purple rain.
- ¿Qué tal?
- Bien, ¿una copa?

Y también se fue al ventanal tras comentar algo de Prince.

- Hoy me he acordado de ti -le dije al salir de la barra para hacerle compañía y así evitar sus idas y venidas a la barra durante los últimos minutos de mi turno.
- ¿Sí?
- Sí, por el sol que ha aparecido a eso del mediodía.

Ayer me dijo que estaba muy jodido de ánimo por su falta tras tantos días grises y lluviosos, del cansancio que le causa su ya larga baja laboral por ansiedad, del miedo que sentía ante la ya cercana Navidad, tan querida por él de toda la vida, más aún cuando todavía estaba casado y sus tres hijos eran pequeños.

- Sí...Poco ha durado.

No recuerdo como la conversación derivó hacia el baloncesto del que es un gran aficionado de toda la vida. ¡Ah, sí! Fu por el tema de Prince y todo eso, sí...De como hay gente que sabe llevar la presión y como hay gente que no aún teniendo más talento. 

- ¿Recuerdas -dijo tras escuchar con ojos de pez algunas leves acotaciones mías referidas a los casos de Bobby Fischer y José Tomás- las finales de los Detroit Pistons?

Bueno, hace veinte años que estoy fuera de todo pero sí, de aquellas me acuerdo algo.

Y desde allí derivamos hacia más atrás, hasta las de los Lakers contra Boston, hasta cuando éramos críos, yo más que él, pero aún así me sorprendí citando de memoria ante su entusiasmo los cincos de aquellos equipos...salvo uno.

- ¡Sí, eso es! -dijo él- ¡Pero nos falta uno de los Lakers!
- ¡Joder! -dije casi excitado- ¡Lo tengo en la punta de la lengua!
- ¡Hostia!
- ¡Me cago en la puta!
- ¿Cooper?
- No, ese era el sexto hombre, el de los triples.
- ¡Joder!

Hicimos memoria. No había manera. Tiró de Google y no daba con el último nombre. Oí a las chicas hablando de sus cosas. Mi mente se disolvió como un mal sifón. Ya no pensaba en nada. No podía recordar ni cual era el equipo de Arconada. Fui a la barra y me eché una cerveza.

- Los Celtics están claros -dije echando un trago mientras él seguía buscando en el teléfono-: Jonhson, Ainge, Bird, McHale y Parish. Y los Lakers eran Magic, Scott, Worthy, Jabbar y...

- ¡A.C. Green! -gritó por fin.
- ¡Joder, me cago en Dios!


Dos minutos después llegó mi hermano. Cogí el abrigo.

- Me voy -le dije dándole un golpecito en la espalda. No respondió. Quizá estaba hablando por teléfono a través de sus auriculares como suele hacer cuando no estoy con él. Quizá no.

- Adiós, chicas.
- ¡Adios, Kufisto!


Abrí la puerta y por fin entré al otro lado. Viento y lluvia. Doscientos metros para llegar hasta mi coche y después a casa.


No miré atrás.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> ¿Como vas a opinar de algo de lo que no tienes ni puta idea? O eres un cuñao palillero españordo de Bar Paco o eres estupido, no hay mas opciones.



Rejona es una adolescente de 14 años, no argumenta, insulta mientras se mete el dedo en la nariz.


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre la toma del poder por los albaneses en el norte de Kosovska Mitrovica
> 
> De hecho, en el principal municipio serbio del norte de Kosovo, los albaneses han tomado hoy el poder por la fuerza.
> 
> ...



¡Es la guerra, necesitamos carne, más carne, es la guerra!


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

El hijoputin sigue castigando a la población ucraniana, ya que en el frente de batalla el ejército invasor rusofasZista no da la talla y se está comiendo una puta mierda. 

Ya va siendo hora de dotar a Ucrania con mejores armas para que se defiende de los ataques de este psicópata japuta.


----------



## HDR (14 Dic 2022)

Entre el fuego sostenido y el blindado, no menos de 20 ucros muertos en este intervalo de 2 minutos.

Es una estupidez hacer la guerra así, los ucros la terminarán con muertos en números de 7 cifras.
Ya no les es tan divertido como en 2014.


----------



## Matafachas (14 Dic 2022)

Clavisto dijo:


> No miré atrás.



Asi se hace, un Hombre nunca mira atras, mira hacia adelante, hacia el Futuro. Pero siendo conocedor del Pasado, de la Historia, para no cometer los mismos errores de esta. Asi se construye la Prosperidad.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Rejona es una adolescente de 14 años, no argumenta, insulta mientras se mete el dedo en la nariz.



Pues no veas puta rata china cuando le meto a tu puta madre el dedo en el chichi como disfruta la joia......KORNUPETA.....


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues no veas puta rata china cuando le meto a tu puta madre el dedo en el chichi como disfruta la joia......KORNUPETA.....



Lávate las rodillas, putilla.


----------



## Argentium (14 Dic 2022)

Van por todo, pues son tibios los de enfrente, está en juego la supremacía del Imperio 






Tres portaaviones de EEUU durante unas maniobras en el mar de Filipinas US Navy Omicrono
*DEFENSA Y ESPACIO*
*Una flota de portaaviones ligeros de EEUU para frenar a China en Taiwán: 240 aviones de combate*

*Estos buques de asalto anfibio de la Marina de Estados Unidos transportan menos carga que un portaaviones, pero cuesta menos y son más versátiles.*
14 diciembre, 2022 19:33
Pablo García Santos

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Taiwán, Joseph Wu, ha reconocido estos días que China está buscando el "pretexto para practicar su futuro ataque" en la isla. Hace ya cuatro meses desde que incluso en España se estuviera pendiente del viaje de la expresidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos, Nancy Pelosi, bajo amenaza del gigante asiático. Sin embargo, las últimas informaciones que manejan en el pequeño estado insular han provocado que *EEUU incremente su defensa ante la creciente amenaza china*.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Lávate las rodillas, putilla.



Para puta..puta tu puta madre....de ahi lo de KORNUPETA ...puta rata china


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Venga va que se te olvida esto, mira como están los tuyos subnormal
> Lorena on Twitter: "Habré visto hoy más de 50 videos así. Trincheras tomadas por fuerzas rusas, donde no queda alguien con vida. https://t.co/dBMZFVi63W" / Twitter
> 
> Otros orconanzis rindiéndose
> ...



No te ensañes con el chiquillo, que se le atragantaron los calostros, y quedó raro desde entonces.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Van por todo, pues son tibios los de enfrente, está en juego la supremacía del Imperio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demasiado tarde, el tema de Formosa está finiquitado, el KMT es mayoritario en las elecciones locales, el PPD le quedan dos telediarios, y el KMT de la isla es partidario de la reunificación con un arreglillo tipo Cohong.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

Siguer el culebrón Borrell
El abogado de la ex vice-presidenta Kailí señala a Borrell por el Catargate


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No te ensañes con el chiquillo, que se le atragantaron los calostros, y quedó raro desde entonces.



Como de raro? el cerebro lo tiene plano? nació con una bolsita de doritos pegado en la mano? o saludando a Hitler desde el c*** de su triste madre?
bueh... Tengo una parte de mala leche, sera cosa de ser italiana... (por cierto estoy buscando "calostros" -gracias por el dato- por cierto, aquí la receta a ver si lo puedo hacer este finde: Calostros - Canal Cocina - Receta - Canal Cocina ), Mejor que calostro pollo con huesos o pescado con sus espinas a ver si se atraganta y se va al otro barrio, ni lo echaremos de menos.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Dic 2022)

Y estos son los que reconoce, por lo que evidentemente las cifras serán mucho mayores. Y todavía no ha llegado el invierno....que aún se irán muchos más. Los paises Europeos como España (No todos lo hacen) que den paga de 400e +100e adicionales por hijo, alojamiento, educación y tratamientos médicos gratuitos, etc etc lo van a pasar mal, porque no es sostenible.....o para ser exactos lo pasarán mal en el futuro con la ampliación de la deuda.

*Ucrania ha perdido el 20% de su población desde febrero*

En una comparecencia ante la prensa, el presidente de la comisión de Derechos Humanos del Parlamento señaló que unos* 7.900.000 ciudadanos *de los aproximadamente 41 millones de habitantes que tenía Ucrania a finales del año pasado han huido del país.


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No manipules. Primero Rusia invade Ucrania y luego Ucrania obtiene el apoyo militar y económico de Occidente, entre ellos EE.UU.



hasta la Merkel te deja en evidencia


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Demasiado tarde, el tema de Formosa está finiquitado, el KMT es mayoritario en las elecciones locales, el PPD le quedan dos telediarios, y el KMT de la isla es partidario de la reunificación con un arreglillo tipo Cohong.



¿Pero tú no eras contrario a la democracia y partidario de embridar al pueblo?.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Entre el fuego sostenido y el blindado, no menos de 20 ucros muertos en este intervalo de 2 minutos.
> 
> Es una estupidez hacer la guerra así, los ucros la terminarán con muertos en números de 7 cifras.
> Ya no les es tan divertido como en 2014.



No se como quieren acabar con un tanque con disparos de fusiles de asalto es de locos, yo me retiraría pero ya.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para puta..puta tu puta madre....de ahi lo de KORNUPETA ...puta rata china



Seria cornudo si mi mujer me pusiese los cuernos con otro señor, no si mi madre se dedicase al meretrizaje, raras las costumbres de tu pueblo en Piojolandia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

Alemania comprará 35 cazas F-35A Lightning II de quinta generación fabricados por la empresa estadounidense Lockheed Martin.
#Alemania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Siguer el culebrón Borrell
> El abogado de la ex vice-presidenta Kailí señala a Borrell por el Catargate



El socialista Borrell trincando una vez más. No me lo puede de-creer. Es totalmente imposible. Es una calumnia intolerable.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292360
> 
> 
> Alemania comprará 35 cazas F-35A Lightning II de quinta generación fabricados por la empresa estadounidense Lockheed Martin.
> ...



De esto va al aumento del presupuesto de defensa de la UE.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> De esto va al aumento del presupuesto de defensa de la UE.



Los cabezas de huevo han encontrado el mecanismo perfecto para exprimir a los ciudatontos europedos, si protestan les dirán "Joderos, peor lo están pasando los ucranianos".


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

El Senado Imperial anegado de mierda;


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> De esto va al aumento del presupuesto de defensa de la UE.



Son tacañetes los alemanes. Compran pero lo mínimo necesario para poder decirle al Tío Sam que han pagado el peaje. Nivel de compra polaco o Belga con el presupuesto que podría permitirse Alemania...


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Van por todo, pues son tibios los de enfrente, está en juego la supremacía del Imperio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tres doritos a cada uno y los hundes.
Por menos de 100.000 dólares has hundido toda la flota.

Estono impresiona ya a nadie.


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Bloomberg: Putin ganará la guerra en Ucrania si consigue alargar el conflicto durante todo el invierno*
> 
> Según el documento, en tal caso Ucrania perderá sus fuerzas más rápidamente. La posición de Kiev se ve afectada por el agotamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, la falta de recursos energéticos de Europa y el hecho de que Estados Unidos estará cada vez más distraído por sus propios problemas.
> 
> ...



Acaban de descubrir el pan con tomate...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292360
> 
> 
> Alemania comprará 35 cazas F-35A Lightning II de quinta generación fabricados por la empresa estadounidense Lockheed Martin.
> ...



Ahí está el negocio, oro a cambio de cuentitas para collares.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El socialista Borrell trincando una vez más. No me lo puede de-creer. Es totalmente imposible. Es una calumnia intolerable.



Espero que lo empuren bien.


----------



## Elimina (14 Dic 2022)

Por favor, ignórenlo. Páginas y páginas que he tenido que pasar por la trituradora...


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Son tacañetes los alemanes. Compran pero lo mínimo necesario para poder decirle al Tío Sam que han pagado el peaje. Nivel de compra polaco o Belga con el presupuesto que podría permitirse Alemania...



Después de lo del NS no está mal el grado de sumisión mostrado. Hay saboteadores que sacan menos réditos de sus logros.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Senado Imperial anegado de mierda;



Qatar es el mayor importador de gas liquido del planeta, nos acaban de cerrar otra gasolinera.


----------



## Impresionante (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tres doritos a cada uno y los hundes.
> Por menos de 100.000 dólares has hundido toda la flota.
> 
> Estono impresiona ya a nadie.



Sí macho. Yo creo que eso se lo cargan con un tirachinas.


----------



## Argentium (14 Dic 2022)

Europa se va irremediablemente a la mierda, lo más triste es que esto ya pasó, la caída del Imperio Romano y tal. 

De los 23 jugadores de la selección de fútbol de Francia, SÓLO 6 son galos, comentario políticamente incorrecto, pero tan real como el buenísmo, el progresismo, y por supuesto la "Alianza de Civilizaciones" que nos lleva a la autodestrucción, luego el enemigo, nos dicen, es Rusia, pero son, evidentemente, nuestros dirigentes, el enemigo está en casa...


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

OJITOOOO...  

que parece que van hacer otro referendum en Odessa..


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> OJITOOOO...
> 
> que parece que van hacer otro referendum en Odessa..



Rusia necesita anexionar Odesa para sobrevivir. Pero el referendum, como no importen a algún especialista cagalufo como que no lo veo.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Europa se va irremediablemente a la mierda, lo más triste es que esto ya pasó, la caída del Imperio Romano y tal.
> 
> De los 23 jugadores de la selección de fútbol de Francia, SÓLO 6 son galos, comentario políticamente incorrecto, pero tan real como el buenísmo, el progresismo, y por supuesto la "Alianza de Civilizaciones" que nos lleva a la autodestrucción, luego el enemigo, nos dicen, es Rusia, pero son, evidentemente, nuestros dirigentes, el enemigo está en casa...



Europa murió cuando murió De Gaulle, Walkiria siempre ha sido un protectorado y el Reino Elizabetho una madre achacosa. Cuando fundaron el Senado Imperial, le vendieron el poder a los ladrones, a buen precio, eso si.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

*Desplazados por la guerra podrán pedir ayuda de 400 euros de la Generalitat.*

La Generalitat, a través del departamento de Igualdad y Feminismos, empezará este jueves a aceptar solicitudes de ayudas para personas desplazadas por la guerra de Ucrania, de hasta 400 euros mensuales por persona con 100 añadidos por cada menor a cargo. A partir de mañana y hasta el 31 de enero podrán solicitar las ayudas todas las personas adultas desplazadas por la guerra de Ucrania que residan en Catalunya con estatuto de protección temporal.


----------



## bk001 (14 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Notas:
> 
> Fusión o la ilusión de todos*
> El problema esta en convertir la energía conseguida en algo aprovechable como por ejemplo vapor de agua que puede mover un generador para obtener la electricidad. cuando se unen 2 núcleos de hidrogeno para formar helio se desprenden mucha energía, la energía generada no son mas que fotones, esos fotones interactúan con otros átomos según su energía o frecuencia, así los infrarrojos calentaran, los rayos X atravesaran la materia o provocaran reacciones químicas.
> ...



Sin ver el oculto,
Al primer autobús en las infinitas habitaciones pares
Segundo autobús en las infinitas habitaciones impares
tercer autobús en als infinitas habitaciones de nºs primos
Cuarto autobús en las infinitas habitacionales de nºs terminaos en 1
...
catorceavo autobús: en las infinitas habitaciones de nºs terminados en 11
etc
existen infinitos grupos de números. Es decir, en un infinito caben infinitos infinitos 
Es más simpática la demostración matemática de que es imposible avanzar 1 paso. Matemáticamente demostrable


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero eso es demasiado con lo que está contando consolidadas 4 regiones ahora en litigio. Llegar a Odessa no sería nada fácil para el ejército ruso.



Depende, yo aún espero un desmoronamiento total de las Fuerzas Ucranianas en algún momento.

No parece que estemos cerca pero en algún momento es lo que espero.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

*Reino Unido destina más de 750 millones de euros para las familias de acogida de ciudadanos ucranianos.*

Las autoridades de Reino Unido han informado este miércoles de que han decidido destinar 650 millones de libras (unos 750 millones de euros) a las familias de acogida de miles de ucranianos que han llegado al país tras huir de la guerra. El Gobierno británico ha indicado así que se trata de un paquete de ayudas de "agradecimiento" para miles de familias que "han abierto sus casas a los ucranianos que han huido de la guerra ilegal de (Vladimir) Putin", según ha indicado en un comunicado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (14 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Lo preocupante es que no solucionan el problema


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (14 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> PESKOV DICE QUE UNA TREGUA EN NAVIDAD NO ESTA AHORA MISMO SOBRE LA MESA



Sería otra trampa para ganar tiempo, hacer trampas y rearmarse.

No hay treguas.

Rendición ucraniana y punto.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

El Idioma que entiende Rusia, devolver los golpes


----------



## NPI (14 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> 
> Eso no va a ningún lado.



Bolsa sube un día y al día siguiente vuelve a su cauce, hasta el siguiente timo de la estampita que se les ocurra.
Más que Burbuja.info, esto parece Retrasados.info, cada año que pasa va a peor.


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Izvestia: Los acuerdos sobre Kosovo podrían encubrir las operaciones militares de Pristina.
> 
> 
> "El Acuerdo de Bruselas sobre Kosovo podría ser una tapadera para los intentos de armar a Pristina*
> ...



Parece que nos hayamos caído de un nido. Todos y cada uno de los acuerdos made in Oxident son de geometría variable desde 1,991 - por no hablar de épocas anteriores-, simplemente han dejado claro al resto del mundo que la Comunidad Internacional se basa en la ley del más fuerte. Ahora se le va a aplicar su NORMA sin ninguna prisa.


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Proterrorista ruso tirando por las escaleras a un anciano con una bandera ucraniana en Sidney. El subnormal ha sido detenido acusado de agresión con daño corporal. Si tan mal está en Australia, no sé qué hace que no va al paraíso del genocida. 

Con un poco de suerte igual le deportan


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo lo repito siempre, como un loro.
> Parar el mundo casi dos años por una gripe, qué podía salir mal. Antes me llamaban loco y negacionista, pero ya no.
> La prueba la tenenos en Argentina, covilerdismo extremo y confinamiento de nueve o diez meses e hiperinflacion....
> El año pasado en España la inflación abría los telediarios en Navidad, pero es que el Populacho tiene memoria de pez....



Male, la inflación es consustancial al sistema capitalista cual culo y caca. Creo que se entiende...


----------



## Charidemo (14 Dic 2022)

bk001 dijo:


> Sin ver el oculto,
> Al primer autobús en las infinitas habitaciones pares
> Segundo autobús en las infinitas habitaciones impares
> tercer autobús en als infinitas habitaciones de nºs primos
> ...



A partir del tercer autobús estas dando habitaciones ocupadas, debes aplicar alguna funcion que vaya desalojando. Ejemplo: las que das con números primos son pares o impares.


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Malevich (14 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Europa se va irremediablemente a la mierda, lo más triste es que esto ya pasó, la caída del Imperio Romano y tal.
> 
> De los 23 jugadores de la selección de fútbol de Francia, SÓLO 6 son galos, comentario políticamente incorrecto, pero tan real como el buenísmo, el progresismo, y por supuesto la "Alianza de Civilizaciones" que nos lleva a la autodestrucción, luego el enemigo, nos dicen, es Rusia, pero son, evidentemente, nuestros dirigentes, el enemigo está en casa...



¿Theo Hernández? ¿Es "galo"?


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Iskra (14 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Noticias sobre la lucha contra la influencia rusa en Georgia.
> 
> La BBC informa de que Mikheil Saakashvili inició una huelga de hambre para protestar contra la actuación de las autoridades prorrusas de Georgia, pero al cabo de un par de horas quiso comer y la suspendió. Existe el riesgo de que se repita la huelga de hambre.
> 
> ...



Si no fuera por lo larga que tiene las manos y lo manchado de sangre que están, diría que Misha es hasta un personaje "entrañable". Es casi más payaso que Farlopenski. Un par de horas...jajajaja...genio y figura. pero me surge la duda de si se trata de comida o de corbatas ;-)
El exgobernador de Odesa,para los nuevos y, para los que quieren que se carguen a Zé..por dios!! con los buenos momentos que nos dan!


----------



## Malevich (14 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> 756
> 
> Depende, yo aún espero un desmoronamiento total de las Fuerzas Ucranianas en algún momento.
> 
> ...



Yo lo pensaba firmemente en verano. Veremos.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Aquí teneis. ...Todos los que todavía dicen que los rusos no son ladrones y saqueadores pueden sentarse en la esquina y estar callados de ahora en adelante.

Nova Kajovka, ayer.


----------



## alfonbass (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Rejona es una adolescente de 14 años, no argumenta, insulta mientras se mete el dedo en la nariz.



Será que tu argumentas mucho, no te jode...


----------



## alfonbass (14 Dic 2022)

Matafachas dijo:


> ¿Como vas a opinar de algo de lo que no tienes ni puta idea? O eres un cuñao palillero españordo de Bar Paco o eres estupido, no hay mas opciones.



Lo dice un tio que se pone "matafachaz" en su perfil...si es que te tienes que reir....


----------



## dabuti (14 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El centro de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania anunció en secreto el número de soldados ucranianos muertos que fueron *declarados desaparecidos: 35.382 personas.*
> Estos son militares cuyos cuerpos fueron dejados en el campo de batalla, no fueron llevados a casa ni enterrados. Y sus familias no recibirán compensación porque están "desaparecidos".
> 
> 
> ...



¿35.000?

Buscan casi 10 veces más de desaparecidos.


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Gran Bretaña ha anunciado un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania por 50 millones de libras.

Incluirá:

+ 125 cañones antiaéreos
+ Decenas de radares y equipos de guerra electrónica contra drones
+tecnologías para contrarrestar los drones mortales suministrados por Irán.


----------



## ZHU DE (14 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Será que tu argumentas mucho, no te jode...



Solo hay que ver sus thaks y los mios.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> deja de vacilar y de hacer el ridiculo, responde donde están los avances que tanto pregonas?



Los ucras está defendiendo quien tiene que mostrar los avances en makbut eres tú, a no que no hay


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo dice un tio que se pone "matafachaz" en su perfil...si es que te tienes que reir....



Cuando uno cree que alguien no puede demostrar ser más imbécil, el imbécil te sorprende y se supera...pues eso son esas 2 putas mierdas


----------



## Charidemo (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Como diría slguno por aquí, sin foto de culo no se puede opinar.


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Como de raro? el cerebro lo tiene plano? nació con una bolsita de doritos pegado en la mano? o saludando a Hitler desde el c*** de su triste madre?
> bueh... Tengo una parte de mala leche, sera cosa de ser italiana... (por cierto estoy buscando "calostros" -gracias por el dato- por cierto, aquí la receta a ver si lo puedo hacer este finde: Calostros - Canal Cocina - Receta - Canal Cocina ), Mejor que calostro pollo con huesos o pescado con sus espinas a ver si se atraganta y se va al otro barrio, ni lo echaremos de menos.



Meglio cossi.Guarda.

Los beneficios del calostro para el recién nacido


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292360
> 
> 
> Alemania comprará 35 cazas F-35A Lightning II de quinta generación fabricados por la empresa estadounidense Lockheed Martin.
> ...



La factoría ACME no responde del tren de aterrizaje.


----------



## Tierra Azul (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Los ucras está defendiendo quien tiene que mostrar los avances en makbut eres tú, a no que no hay



ya han entrado por el este buscalo en este hilo XIX, sigue haciendo el ridicule


----------



## Honkler (14 Dic 2022)

Alguien está soltando mierda de la buena directa a la dirigencia de la corrupta UE…  Quien será?


----------



## Iskra (14 Dic 2022)

*La alemania intervenida cava la tumba de la UE.*

Desde la derrota nazi en 1945, los jerifaltes políticos y militares alemanes supieron jugar bien sus cartas y criarse al amparo de los EEUU. Como perros guardianes de los americanos, supieron someter a Europa: derrocamientos, golpes de estado, secesionismos, guerra. Todavía hoy no se sabe bien quién escribió el libro de estilo: si fue el huevo o la gallina.

El éxito se le subió tanto a la cabeza que Alemania pensó que podía realmente llevar a cabo sus propias políticas... Hasta que el amo le dio un puntapié sin el menor miramiento: tuberías reventadas, pozos secos... Política exterior relegada a ladridos descompasados que solo afectan a sus propios tímpanos.

Olaf Scholz tuvo la osadía (О высказываниях Федерального канцлера ФРГ О.Шольца) de decir que "después de que todo esto acabe" volverán a tratar con Rusia. Le faltó añadir: "como si aquí no hubiera pasado nada". Este señor está bastante alejado de la realidad, algo que le recordó Zajarova de forma impecable t.me/MariaVladimirovnaZakharova/4335

El problema no es ni siquiera la agresividad teatralizada en el fondo y en las formas, es que hoy Alemania ya no es la voz de Europa, y como motor, ya ha pasado del límite de kilómetros. ¿Cuáles son los intereses de Europa? ¿Quiénes son sus interlocutores válidos? ¿Es la UE un sujeto político confiable? ¿Es un sujeto político?

Alemania está cavando la tumba de la que quiso, pero nunca llegó a ser, la Unión Europea.

¿Ésto-es-europa?


----------



## EUROPIA (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



O es enana o cabezona. Y le han crecido las ubres al emigrar.


----------



## Iskra (14 Dic 2022)

*Conflicto de Ucrania: ¿un tribunal para Alemania y Francia?*

Un tribunal especial para juzgar a Rusia por una guerra provocada por EEUU y sus cómplices europeos. Esto es lo que promueven Washington y Bruselas, donde resalta el entusiasmo por esta 'iniciativa' de Alemania y Francia, los grandes culpables de llevar la crisis ucraniana al punto actual.

Ambos países se comprometieron formalmente a garantizar el cumplimiento de los Acuerdos de Minsk, una de las pocas opciones reales para arreglar el conflicto en Ucrania. Estos documentos, que se firmaron gracias a los esfuerzos diplomáticos de Moscú, garantizaban la integridad territorial de Ucrania a cambio de que el régimen de Kiev, además de deponer las armas, concediera un estatus especial a Donbás, permitiendo a sus habitantes usar libremente la lengua rusa, contar con sus fuerzas del orden y seguir teniendo profundos vínculos económicos y comerciales con Rusia, su socio tradicional. En la firma de los acuerdos participaron Alemania y Francia, países que asumieron el papel de garantes de su cumplimiento.

En la práctica, los llamados 'garantes' no movieron ni un dedo para traer la paz a Ucrania. Su verdadera intención era ganar tiempo para que el régimen de Kiev pudiera prepararse para 'resolver' la cuestión de Donbás por la fuerza. Lo reconoció recientemente la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel. En declaraciones al diario Die Zeit, la política admitió que Ucrania "aprovechó" los Acuerdos de Minsk para "fortalecerse". La OTAN también aprovechó el tiempo ganado, un tiempo calificado por Merkel como "valioso". En este contexto, dio a entender que el volumen de apoyo que está recibiendo Ucrania por parte del llamado "bloque militar defensivo" habría sido imposible sin los previos preparativos de la Alianza Atlántica.

Unas revelaciones que convierten a los acusadores en acusados, tal y como dejó claro el presidente de la Cámara Baja del Parlamento ruso, Viacheslav Volodin, quien escribió en su Telegram que, "tras el testimonio de Merkel, Alemania y Francia tienen la responsabilidad moral y material de lo que está pasando en Ucrania". "Tendrán que pagar una indemnización a la gente de Donbás por los 8 años de genocidio y los daños causados", enfatizó el político, al calificar como “crimen” el “incumplimiento planificado de las obligaciones asumidas”. Volodin señaló que se trata precisamente de la excanciller alemana Merkel, el expresidente francés François Hollande y el exmandatario ucraniano Petró Poroshenko.

Cabe recordar, asimismo, que el actual presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, tampoco se planteaba cumplir los Acuerdos de Minsk y sus promesas de hacerlo no eran otra cosa que un truco para ganarse los votos de Donbás y triunfar en las elecciones presidenciales. Una vez instalado en el poder, Zelenski cambió su retórica, llegando a atacar en febrero de este año a las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk. Repúblicas que, por su parte, solicitaron ayuda a Moscú. Como sabemos, Rusia intervino en el conflicto el 24 de febrero de este año.

Algo que tendría que haber hecho antes, según el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, quien reaccionó de esta manera a las revelaciones de Merkel y las calificó como "decepcionantes".


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Qatar es el mayor importador de gas liquido del planeta, nos acaban de cerrar otra gasolinera.



Sire, le sugiero rectificar lo de IMPORTADOR o le condenaré a ver todos los capítulos de barrio séXamo con lo de dentro fuera, importar, exportar, etc. Un saludo cordial.


----------



## kasperle1966 (14 Dic 2022)

*Volodimir Zelenski y la etnopolítica*

*por Thierry Meyssan*

La revista Time acaba de proclamar “político del año” al presidente ucraniano Zelenski. ‎Es de suponer que Zelenski se ganó ese título no sólo por haber prohibido –invocando ‎la guerra– todos los partidos políticos de oposición, sino también por haber asesinado y ‎encarcelado a quienes rechazan su política, por haber tomado el control de todos los ‎medios de prensa, por haber prohibido la lengua rusa, por haber destruido 100 millones ‎de libros, por haber confiscado bienes de los oligarcas –incluyendo a aquellos que ‎financiaron su ascenso al poder–, por haber nacionalizado los bienes de inversionistas y ‎de firmas rusas y, como colofón, por haber prohibido la iglesia ortodoxa. ‎
Con todos esos actos, Zelenski se atiene al objetivo que los nacionalistas integristas ‎enunciaron en el artículo 16 de la Constitución ucraniana adoptada en 1996: ‎‎«_preservar el patrimonio genético del pueblo ucraniano_». En eso consiste la ‎etnopolítica, es el reconocimiento de derechos a sólo a una parte de la población, ‎basándose en su pertenencia a la “etnia ucraniana”. ‎




La revista _Time_ designó al presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, como «_personalidad del ‎año_», algo evidente, según la redacción del semanario estadounidense, que ve a Zelenski ‎como alguien que encarna un coraje contagioso que ha permitido a su pueblo resistir la invasión ‎rusa. ‎

Pero en Ucrania, desde el 25 de julio, el poder ha pasado de las manos de Zelenski a las del ‎vicepresidente del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa, Oleksiy Danilov. ‎

De hecho, el presidente Zelenski se limita a ejercer una función de vocero del régimen mientras ‎que Danilov se encarga de redactar los decretos que él firma. Entre los dos han instaurado un ‎régimen de terror.‎

El 17 y el 25 de julio, tres miembros del mencionado Consejo fueron destituidos bajo la acusación ‎de haber cometido numerosos actos de traición denunciados por sus propios subalternos. Así ‎fueron destituidos:‎

el diplomático Ruslan Demchenko;‎
Ivan Bakanov, amigo de infancia de Zelensk y jefe del servicio de seguridad (SBU);‎
y la fiscal general de Ucrania, Irina Venediktova, ex consejera jurídica de Zelenski.‎​

Al referirse a esos días cruciales, Rinat Ajmetov, el hombre más rico de Ucrania antes de la guerra, ‎ha declarado que Zelenski había acaparado el poder, todos los poderes, simulando una reforma. ‎

El 26 de agosto, Oleksiy Danilov reveló en el canal de televisión NTA, que el Consejo de Seguridad ‎y Defensa había adoptado un plan de defensa del país en noviembre de 2021, o sea 4 meses ‎antes de la intervención rusa. Ese plan estaba preparado desde que Zelenski rechazó la ‎proposición de un Minsk-3, presentada por Francia, los días 8 y 9 de diciembre de 2019. «_Es un ‎enorme documento fundamental que estipula las actividades de todos los cuerpos, sin excepción, ‎quién debe actuar y cómo en una situación de ley marcial_», precisó Danilov en Left Bank el 7 de ‎septiembre. ‎
‎

*Asesinato de los opositores políticos*
Los asesinatos políticos son perpetrados generalmente no por los órganos gubernamentales sino ‎por los «_nacionalistas integristas_». Estos pueden secuestrar o hacer desaparecer en cualquier ‎momento a los opositores políticos, o incluso ejecutarlos directamente en plena calle y a la vista ‎de todos. Las víctimas son, en primer lugar, periodistas o personas que ocupan cargos electivos. ‎Y eso no es nuevo ya que esos asesinatos han venido repitiéndose desde el año 2014.‎

Un caso ilustrativo es el del diputado Oleg Kalachnikov, asesinado en 2015 de 11 balazos en la ‎cabeza a la puerta de su casa. La policía nunca aclaró quién perpetró ese asesinato ni quién dio ‎la orden de eliminar al diputado. ‎

Pero en algunos casos ese tipo de asesinatos han sido perpetrados directamente por la seguridad ‎ucraniana, el SBU, como la ejecución del negociador oficial Denis Kireev, abatido en Kiev a ‎su regreso de una serie de contactos oficiales con negociadores rusos. Kireev fue baleado en ‎plena calle, el 6 de marzo de 2022, porque haberse atrevido a mencionar ante los negociadores ‎rusos los vínculos históricos entre Ucrania y Rusia.‎

Los dirigentes políticos no asumen públicamente esos actos… pero los alientan, afirmando que ‎hay que «_purificar_» el país. No se trata de matar agentes de la Federación Rusa sino de ‎liquidar a quien sea de alguna manera portador de la cultura rusa o a cualquier persona que ‎reconozca el valor de esa cultura.‎

El alcalde de Kiev, el ex campeón de boxeo Vitali Klitschko, ha dado al grupo neonazi llamado C-14 ‎la misión de descubrir y eliminar físicamente a los «_saboteadores_» entre los ucranianos de origen ‎eslavo. ‎

Procedimientos penales han sido abiertos contra ex altos responsables del Estado, como el ‎diputado Yevhen Murayev, el ex ministro de Asuntos Interiores Arsen Avakov, el ex primer ‎ministro Arseni Yatseniuk, el ex secretario del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa Oleksandr ‎Turchynov y contra el ex presidente Petro Porochenko.‎

En este momento, el SBU está enfrascado en una campaña detenciones de numerosos civiles a ‎los que acusa de haber colaborado con los rusos. ‎
‎

*Prohibición de la lengua rusa*
Según los Acuerdos de Minsk 2 (art. 11, nota explicativa [1]), firmados el 12 de febrero de 2015, los habitantes del Donbass debían determinar por ‎sí mismas su lengua oficial. El 1º de septiembre de 2022, Oleksiy Danilov declaró: «_Son ellos_ ‎‎[los habitantes del Donbass] _quienes deben hallar un idioma común con nosotros, no nosotros con ‎ellos. Tenemos fronteras y si alguien no está contento con las leyes y reglas que se aplican en el ‎territorio de nuestro país, nosotros no retenemos a nadie._»‎

El 21 de octubre Danilov fue todavía más claro: «_La lengua rusa tendría que desaparecer ‎completamente de nuestro territorio como elemento de propaganda hostil y de lavado de cerebro ‎para nuestra población._»‎

*Control de los medios*
El 20 de julio, en plena crisis del Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa, Oleksiy Danilov declaró que ‎muchas personas que solían aparecer en televisión antes de «_la agresión rusa_» ya no serán ‎vistas en lo adelante: «_No se sabe dónde están. El SBU hará declaraciones fuertes sobre ellas._» ‎Danilov acusó a esas personalidades de transmitir los puntos de vista de Rusia: «_Implantar esas ‎narrativas rusas es algo muy muy peligroso. Aparentemente, tendríamos que entender lo que son esas ‎personas. Miren, no las necesitamos. Déjenlas que se vayan, déjenlas irse a sus pantanos y croar ‎en su lengua rusa._»‎

En el momento de aquella declaración, el Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa ya había puesto bajo ‎su control todos los medios escritos y audiovisuales. Y había prohibido además un centenar de ‎canales de Telegram calificándolos de «_prorrusos_». ‎

*Destrucción de 100 millones de libros rusos o en lengua rusa*
El Instituto del Libro de Ucrania, que supervisa las bibliotecas públicas, recibió la tarea –el 19 de ‎mayo, o sea antes de la crisis en el Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa– de destruir 100 milllones de ‎libros [2]. ‎

El objetivo era destruir todos los libros de autores rusos o impresos en ruso, o simplemente ‎impresos en Rusia. En el parlamento ucraniano se designó una comisión encargada de garantizar ‎la aplicación de esta “depuración” intelectual. La inmensa mayoría de los libros hallados en las ‎bibliotecas eran manuales prácticos de cocina, de costura, etc. cuya destrucción finalmente ‎se pospuso un poco para dar la prioridad a las obras de autores tan maléficos como Pushkin y ‎Tolstoi.‎
‎

*Partidos políticos prohibidos*
Kiev prohibió uno a uno todos los partidos políticos de la oposición. El último que quedaba fue ‎prohibido el 22 de octubre [3] y sus diputados fueron ‎despojados de sus escaños.‎

El _oblast_ de Transcarpatia, cerca de Hungría, es el único que se niega a destituir a los ‎responsables locales miembros de los partidos políticos prohibidos. ‎
‎

*Confiscación de los bienes de opositores y rusos*
Desde finales de febrero, la Agencia de Búsqueda y Gestión de Bienes (ARMA), órgano cuya ‎creación fue impuesta por la Unión Europea supuestamente para luchar contra la corrupción, ha ‎confiscado bienes por un valor total ascendente a 41 millones de dólares. ‎

Todos oligarcas propietarios de medios fueron obligados, uno a uno, a entregarlos a Kiev. ‎Se trata de un plan general que supuestamente debería liberar el país de la influencia de esos ‎personajes, que sin embargo siguen teniendo derecho a poseer otros tipos de propiedades. ‎

Según una ley ucraniana de 2021, los oligarcas son los 86 individuos que poseen al menos ‎‎80 millones de dólares, que participan en la vida política y que ejercen gran influencia sobre los ‎medios. Según Oleksiy Danilov, al final de la guerra ya no habrá oligarcas. ‎

El 7 de noviembre, el Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa decidió nacionalizar las fábricas ‎pertenecientes a los oligarcas, incluso las de Igor Kolomoiski, quien financió a Volodimir Zelenski. ‎Esas instalaciones pasaron a ser administradas por el ministerio de Defensa y, según Kiev, serán ‎‎«_restituidas al pueblo ucraniano_» cuando se levante la ley marcial. ‎

Esa decisión ha sido aplicada, entre otros, al fabricante ucraniano de motores de aviones ‎Motor Sich, que había entrado en conflicto con inversionistas chinos ante una corte de arbitraje ‎de La Haya –el llamado “caso Beijing Skyrizon. China, que está reclamando 4 500 millones de ‎dólares, ha calificado esa nacionalización de «_robo_». Según Pekín: «_Desde 2020, el gobierno ‎ucraniano ha creado constantemente problemas, ha condenado, reprimido y perseguido a los ‎inversionistas chinos injustificadamente, con la intención de nacionalizar Motor Sich PJSC por vías ‎ilegales y de saquear descaradamente los activos chinos en el extranjero._»‎

El 20 de octubre, el Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa secuestró los bienes de 4 000 empresas y ‎particulares rusos en Ucrania. Esa medida se aplica también a personalidades ucranianas que ‎se habían instalado en Rusia antes de la guerra, como los cantantes Taisiya Povaliy, Ani Lorak, ‎Anna Sedokova y la presentadora de televisión Regina Todorenko.‎
‎

*La prohibición de la iglesia ortodoxa*
El 1º de diciembre, el Consejo de Seguridad y Defensa ucraniano decidió «_prohibir a las ‎organizaciones religiosas afiliadas a centros de influencia de la Federación Rusa operar en ‎Ucrania_», según anunció el presidente Zelenski al firmar el decreto 820/2022 [4].‎

El “Servicio de Estado para la Etnopolítica y la Libertad de Conciencia” está ahora encargado de ‎tomar los edificios de la iglesia ortodoxa vinculada al Patriarcado de Moscú. Hace 2 semanas, el ‎SBU irrumpió violentamente en un monasterio para registrarlo, acusando a varios popes de ‎haberse atrevido a mencionar a Rusia como la «_Madre Patria_». ‎

Pero el presidente Zelenski parte del principio que nada de todo eso contradice las normas ‎occidentales en materia de derechos humanos… porque la Corte Europea de Derechos Humanos ‎ya no recibirá ninguna denuncia de Rusia, país que decidió retirarse del Consejo de Europa. ‎

‎
*Cortar toda relación con Rusia*
El 4 de octubre, el presidente Zelenski firmó un decreto que prohíbe toda nueva negociación con ‎Rusia. ‎

Y el 1º de diciembre Oleksiy Danilov llamó a «_la destrucción de Rusia_». Para que no quedara ‎duda de lo que quería decir, Danilov precisó: «_Sólo necesitan ser destruidos para que cesen de ‎existir como país, dentro de las fronteras donde existen ahora… Son sólo bárbaros. Y cuando ‎alguien dice que hay que sentarse a la misma mesa que esos bárbaros y hablar con ellos, yo ‎considero que eso no es digno de nuestro pueblo._»‎

*Volodimir Zelenski y la etnopolítica, por Thierry Meyssan*


----------



## El-Mano (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy Putin ha dado nuevas claves sobre el futuro.
> Luego no digáis que no se sabía, que qué sorpresa....
> 
> Sobre todo me quedo con dos mensajes:
> ...



Luego me pongo al dia pero... ¿donde estaban desplegados los bielorrusos con marcas de combate? Lo digo por lo de Chernihov, aunque yo no creo que se dé hoy por hoy tal movimiento.


----------



## Matafachas (14 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo dice un tio que se pone "matafachaz" en su perfil...si es que te tienes que reir....



¿Que problema hay con mi nombre?


----------



## arriondas (14 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Menudo cranco, ni después de pasar por el taller la pueden dejar curiosa.


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Senado Imperial anegado de mierda;



Quedamos a la espera:


----------



## vettonio (14 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Un quiero y no puedo de...


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (14 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Depende, yo aún espero un desmoronamiento total de las Fuerzas Ucranianas en algún momento.
> 
> No parece que estemos cerca pero
> en algún momento es lo que espero.


----------



## John Nash (14 Dic 2022)

Nos acercamos a medianoche.









Los ataques de Putin a los civiles borran sus líneas rojas: Washington enviará misiles Patriot a Ucrania


Rusia, que desde hace meses ha pisado todas las líneas rojas en su invasión a Ucrania, comprueba ahora cómo los países occidentales pisan las suyas. Según reconocen fuentes...




www.elmundo.es













Reloj del Apocalipsis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Pronto será como los Ceaucescu juntos. O como el norcoreano.


----------



## millie34u (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

*Estados Unidos activa una unidad de la Fuerza Espacial en Corea del Sur para vigilar a Rusia, China y Corea del Norte*

El ejército de EE. UU. ha activado formalmente una unidad de la Fuerza Espacial en Corea del Sur este miércoles, su primera instalación de este tipo en territorio extranjero que permitirá a Washington monitorear mejor a Corea del Norte, China y Rusia.

La activación de las Fuerzas Espaciales de EE. UU. en Corea en la base aérea de Osan, cerca de Seúl, se produjo después de que Corea del Norte disparase una andanada de misiles balísticos con capacidad nuclear diseñados para atacar la parte continental de EE. UU. y sus aliados Corea del Sur y Japón en los últimos meses.

“A solo 48 millas al norte de nosotros existe una amenaza existencial; una amenaza que debemos estar preparados para disuadir, defender y, si es necesario, derrotar”, ha explicado el teniente coronel Joshua McCullion


----------



## arriondas (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Es un chiste que está fuera de lugar, y él mismo se ha dado cuenta enseguida. Algo que sobraba.

Ahora bien, que el Marquina no lo utilice para vendernos su relato simplista, que al guaperas ese ya le tenemos calado. Hoy, él y otros de los Hollister (es decir, los periodistas/corresponsales/ejpertoj en Rusia) se cubrieron de gloria con un video de Zhirinovsky totalmente sacado de contexto. Con el culo al aire se quedaron.


----------



## Artedi (14 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No estan de acuerdo cuatro frikis comunistas y 2 frikis de extrema derecha, la gente normal no quiere tener nada que ver con los mafiosos rusos.



Un montón de gente normal de este país:

Ha ganado dinerito trabajando para turistas rusos (vendiéndoles cosas, sirviéndoles paellas, alquilándoles alojamiento, etc).
Ha exportado frutas, vino, licores y hortalizas a Rusia.
Se ha liado con una rusa de manera seria. 
Se ha jinkado unas cuantas rusas de manera menos seria.
Ha hecho algún viajecito a Moscú o Piter.
Y no, la imagen que tienen de ellos no es tan chunga. De hecho, mucha gente les añora, y por buenos motivos.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Ruso + alcohol = machismo puro y duro.

Las imágenes puede herir algunas sensibilidades .


----------



## Galiciaverde (14 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no? tienen a todos los más importantes (al menos) políticos pillados. Están constantemente desarrollando políticas auto-destructivas para Europa ¿Y tiene usted la jeta de decir eso? ¡hombreeeee! ¿Esto que es? ¿un despliegue personal de odio hacia esas naciones europeas? por que esto de hacerle la labor de propaganda para asignar, otra vez, la culpa de los desmanes de esa gentuza a otro, me resulta un tanto rarillo.
> 
> Las naciones europeas son naciones ocupadas. Han estado espiando a sus propios 'aliados' hasta tal punto, que no se pudo evitar que saliese en la prensa del sistema. Pero ahora 'Europa es la mala'. Europa no es más que una que fue secuestrada y terminó de puta. Pero 'la culpa es de la puta, por ser tan puta'. Por mis cojones morenos.




Esto que está pasando tiene pinta de ser un "_sálvese quien pueda_" de los del otro lado del charco, que se mantienen a flote pisando cabezas europeas


----------



## alfonbass (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Solo hay que ver sus thaks y los mios.



Porque aquí hay mucha gente grillada, yo ya lo sé, hay hasta comunistas que creen que "el eztado va a proveerlez de zu zegurida"....


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Espero que los Patriot ayuden a salvar vidas en Ucrania, pero, ¿cuántos muertos más se necesitan para que Rusia se retire de Ucrania?


----------



## Impresionante (14 Dic 2022)

*La reacción rusa al tope de precios de petróleo podría crear escasez del crudo en el mercado mundial*






La respuesta de Rusia al tope de precios de Occidente podría repercutir significativamente en el mercado mundial, señala Mamdouh Salameh, economista internacional especializado en el sector de energía y profesor visitante de economía energética en la ESCP Europe Business School de Londres.
Se puede prever que Rusia reduzca la producción de petróleo, lo que generaría un déficit en el mercado mundial y produciría un aumento drástico de los precios, puntualizó.

"El presidente Putin ya declaró que nunca venderá petróleo ruso al nivel del tope de precios y que detendrá las exportaciones de petróleo a los países que apliquen el tope, y también podría recortar la producción como represalia, creando así escasez en el mercado y elevando los precios muy por encima del tope de precios", afirmó Salameh.

Esto obligaría, a su vez, a los países occidentales a pagar más por sus importaciones de crudo, alimentando así la inflación y profundizando la recesión, agregó el economista.

Salameh también se mostró en desacuerdo con Zoltan Pozsar, director global de estrategia de tipos de interés a corto plazo de Credit Suisse, que expresó su temor de que Moscú pudiera crear un mecanismo de pago de petróleo por oro en respuesta al tope de precios.
"Rusia ni necesita ese mecanismo, ni es practicable ni probable. Rusia solo aceptará rublos para cualquier venta de sus exportaciones de petróleo a países no amigos, mientras que aceptará otras divisas fuertes de países amigos. También existen probabilidades de que acepte el petro-yuan chino y la rupia india para sus importaciones de petróleo", indicó Salameh.

El vice primer ministro ruso, Alexandr Novak, comentó la decisión de Occidente de introducir el tope de precios y declaró que Moscú no lo aceptaría. Rusia está dispuesta a trabajar solo con aquellos consumidores que cumplan las condiciones del mercado, añadió Novak.

El 5 de diciembre, la Unión Europea limitó el precio del crudo ruso a 60 dólares por barril. Los países del G7 y Australia también fijaron las exportaciones de petróleo ruso a 60 dólares por barril. El 12 de diciembre, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, declaró que el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, firmaría en los próximos días un decreto sobre medidas de represalia al tope de precios.


----------



## crocodile (14 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Un montón de gente normal de este país:
> 
> Ha ganado dinerito trabajando para turistas rusos (vendiéndoles cosas, sirviéndoles paellas, alquilándoles alojamiento, etc).
> Ha exportado frutas, vino, licores y hortalizas a Rusia.
> ...



Los rusos son los mejores pagadores, mucho mejores que los yankees o anglos.


----------



## Martok (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No era un golpe de estado al uso, pues bueno, ya lo es:



El mismo formato que en Bolivia.


----------



## Artedi (14 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los rusos son los mejores pagadores, mucho mejores que los yankees o anglos.



Cierto. Una cosa que tengo observada es que apenas regatean. Les cuesta mucho. Lo que les pide el body es sacar un fajo de billetes y cerrar el tema sin discusiones, a lo grande.


----------



## Zhukov (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



¿10.000 bajas o muertos? ¿En cuanto tiempo?

Sigo sin saber la verdadera escala de la lucha en torno a Artemovsk.

Durante Septiembre y Octubre había dos frentes activos y los ucranianos sufrían 1.000 bajas diarias, que se repartían casi a partes iguales entre el frente norte (Lugansk) y el sur (Kherson), y el resto en el saliente de Donbass y el central.

Artemovsk era secundario y lo siguió siendo, hasta que se retiraron los rusos de Kherson cerrando ese frente y que los ataques ukros en Lugansk acabaron agotándose.

Repasando mi entrada









La batalla por Artemovsk


Introducción: En respuesta a una pregunta de un lector, algunos comentarios sobre lo que está ocurriendo en este prolongado sitio, porque se trata de un asedio, una guerra de posiciones, las…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





veo que la batalla que ya duraba desde el verano empezó a ponerse seria en septiembre

"El 7 de Septiembre los rusos atacaron incluso las afueras de Bakhmut siguiendo la calle Patrice Lumumba y tomaron las fábricas en las afueras, durante unas semanas, hasta que llegaron refuerzos de otros frentes y los ucranianos contraatacaron y recuperaron las posiciones a partir del 7 Octubre, pero a pesar de los contraataques se ve que en los dos últimos meses van cayendo los pueblos enre Artemovsk y Toretsk. Primero Zaitsevo y Kodema en Septiembre, luego se llega a Opitnoye, el acceso sur de Bakhmut y a día de hoy los rusos ya tomaron Kurdyumivka y han llegado al canal del río Seversky Donetsk, que es el último obstáculo para ulteriores avances hacia Konstantinovka."


En Kherson en el frente sur los ucranianos sufrieron 24.000 bajas en Septiembre. Creo que Artemovsk parece una picadora de carne porque informan periodistas occidentales y porque la lucha es concentrada en un sector más estrecho, es la ciudad, Soledar y un par de pueblos. En el frente sur había varias cabezas de puente sobre un frente mucho más extenso, y en del norte igual.

No me parece que sea para tanto, pero puedo estar equivocado, no paran de enviar brigadas y retirándolas cuando han sufrido muchas bajas. La semana pasada retiraron cuatro brigadas y tienen que traer refuerzos del frente central para Artemovsk. Y han perdido un centenar de tanques, que son muchos.


----------



## llabiegu (14 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Como diría slguno por aquí, sin foto de culo no se puede opinar.



Y tambien de los pieses, por supuesto


----------



## Martok (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Borrello cada vez mas cerca del mako:



La escort no esta dispuesta a comerse el marrón ella solita.


----------



## pemebe (14 Dic 2022)

*El superávit por cuenta corriente de Rusia cae a 10.700 millones de dólares en noviembre, frente a los 17.700 millones de octubre.* Rusia va camino de ganar más de 250.000 millones de dólares con el comercio este año. 
Por bne IntelliNews 12 de diciembre de 2022

Según datos preliminares del Banco Central de Rusia, Rusia registró un superávit por cuenta corriente de 10.300 millones de dólares en noviembre, por debajo de los 17.700 millones de octubre y los 16.500 millones de noviembre pasado, pero muy superior a los superávits registrados en noviembre de 2019 y 2020. 

Con ello, el superávit por cuenta corriente en 11M22 se situó en 225.700 millones de dólares. La reducción del superávit de la balanza por cuenta corriente en noviembre fue atribuible al superávit de bienes y servicios, que se redujo a 12.700 millones de dólares desde los 19.300 millones de octubre, debido a la disminución de las exportaciones de petróleo y gas y a la recuperación de las importaciones. Esto sitúa el superávit de bienes y servicios en 269.800 millones de dólares en 11M22. Dicho esto, los datos de la balanza por cuenta corriente están sujetos a revisión.

*"Los datos de los 11M22 estuvieron en general en línea con nuestras expectativas. Prevemos un superávit por cuenta corriente de unos 10.000 millones de dólares también en diciembre. Esto situaría el superávit de todo el año en 235.000 millones de dólares. El año que viene, esperamos que el superávit por cuenta corriente se reduzca a 120.000 millones de dólares debido al aumento de las importaciones y la reducción de las exportaciones"*, señaló Sber en una nota.

El Banco Central de Rusia dijo en sus comentarios

un papel decisivo en la expansión de la balanza por cuenta corriente fue desempeñado por un aumento sin precedentes del superávit de la balanza de bienes y servicios como resultado del crecimiento del valor de las exportaciones de bienes debido a las condiciones favorables de precios con una disminución de las importaciones de bienes en enero-noviembre de 2022 en comparación con el indicador del año anterior;
una fuerte reducción de las importaciones de bienes en el segundo trimestre de 2022 fue sustituida por su recuperación gradual en los meses siguientes del año en curso;
el crecimiento del déficit total de la renta primaria y secundaria estuvo relacionado principalmente con la disminución de las transferencias personales desde el extranjero, así como con el descenso de las rentas de inversión recibidas por el sector privado procedentes de inversiones en el extranjero;
el superávit de la cuenta financiera de la balanza de pagos se formó tanto por la reducción de los pasivos frente a no residentes como por el crecimiento de los activos financieros exteriores.


----------



## rejon (14 Dic 2022)

Se encontraron varias cámaras de tortura para niños (!) en los territorios liberados de Kherson y Kharkiv.

El Instituto de Pericia Forense de Kyiv también ha confirmado que una niña de 7 años encontrada en una fosa común en Ucrania tenía semen de 7 hombres diferentes. 

 


*Esta es la mierda que defienden algunos. Pero claro, seguro que los niños eran nazis*


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> La escort no esta dispuesta a comerse el marrón ella solita.



Ves a la pava esa en el puesto que tenía y es imposible no horrorizarse de la instituciones de la UE.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Menuda rusada, eso es echarle cojones.


----------



## Plutarko (14 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Espero que los Patriot ayuden a salvar vidas en Ucrania, pero, ¿cuántos muertos más se necesitan para que Rusia se retire de Ucrania?



Les van a mandar patriots caducados que tenían para destruir y lo sabes.




Nota mental, en caso de guerra estar lo mas lejos posible de las baterías antiaéreas... 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Vizca, no me lafo.


----------



## Martok (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ves a la pava esa en el puesto que tenía y es imposible no horrorizarse de la instituciones de la UE.



¿A cuantos se habrá follado para estar donde esta?


----------



## Argentium (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tres doritos a cada uno y los hundes.
> Por menos de 100.000 dólares has hundido toda la flota.
> 
> Estono impresiona ya a nadie.



Si no es por falta de "herramientas" es por falta de cojones, hay Imperio Americano para rato, nos guste o no, al único que le tienen respeto es al Kim Jong-un, porque saben que es capaz de mandar pepinos a USA sin pestañear, mientras vemos como manosean a rusos y chinos a piaccere y no hay dudas de que harán "todo lo que sea necesario" para mantener su Imperio el mayor tiempo posible, empujando a la ruina a quien le haga sombra, hoy, Rusia y sobre todo China, es por otra parte lo que han hecho todos los Imperios que en la Historia han sido, la única verdad es la realidad, y está a la vista, saludos.


----------



## Artedi (14 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Si no fuera por lo larga que tiene las manos y lo manchado de sangre que están, diría que Misha es hasta un personaje "entrañable". Es casi más payaso que Farlopenski. Un par de horas...jajajaja...genio y figura. pero me surge la duda de si se trata de comida o de corbatas ;-)
> El exgobernador de Odesa,para los nuevos y, para los que quieren que se carguen a Zé..por dios!! con los buenos momentos que nos dan!



Misha es, efectivamente, un ceporro entrañable, y ciertamente no es de un honradez inmaculada, ni muchísimo menos.

Pero por lo que escuché en Odesa, no fue de lo peor que tuvieron, y su problema fue enfrentarse a "según quién". Y por lo que escuché en Georgia, fue de los pocos presidentes que se arremangó a hacer obra pública en serio. Los de ahora van haciendo cositas, sí, pero de quien hablan con cierto respeto los taxistas es de Misha. Por demás, su actuación política cuando mandó en Georgia fue nefasta, ya lo sabéis. La gente del Cáucaso es así, como la canción esa de Loquillo: "para qué discutir, cuando puedes pelear". Ese es Misha.


----------



## Plutarko (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tres doritos a cada uno y los hundes.
> Por menos de 100.000 dólares has hundido toda la flota.
> 
> Estono impresiona ya a nadie.



Con 3 doritos no hundes un portaaviones ni de coña.
Con un misil altibuque gordo a lo mejor lo dejas tocado. Pero para hundirlo necesitas varios.
Además para los ciws que llevan los doritos tiene que ser como tiro al pato. No lo veo. A lo mejor si pillas a toda la tripulación colocada celebrando el dia del orgullo en cubierta..... 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## magufone (14 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Es un chiste que está fuera de lugar, y él mismo se ha dado cuenta enseguida. Algo que sobraba.
> 
> Ahora bien, que el Marquina no lo utilice para vendernos su relato simplista, que al guaperas ese ya le tenemos calado. Hoy, él y otros de los Hollister (es decir, los periodistas/corresponsales/ejpertoj en Rusia) se cubrieron de gloria con un video de Zhirinovsky totalmente sacado de contexto. Con el culo al aire se quedaron.



Es imposible que esa gente no sepa quien es Zhirinovsky... ergo ya ves que intencion traen...
Luego los pillan, y lo de siempre, a insultar y huir hacia adelante...
Vergonzoso


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> ¿A cuantos se habrá follado para estar donde esta?



Siempre se dice eso, pero realmente no sé si subir en la política es como conseguir papeles en el cine.


----------



## vettonio (14 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Borrello cada vez mas cerca del mako:



Habrá que ir comprando la cuerda que luego todo son prisas...


----------



## crocodile (14 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Cierto. Una cosa que tengo observada es que apenas regatean. Les cuesta mucho. Lo que les pide el body es sacar un fajo de billetes y cerrar el tema sin discusiones, a lo grande.



Tal cual, además les encanta dar propinas pues no, a los eurolerdos se les ha ocurrido echarlos para que no vengan...


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *El superávit por cuenta corriente de Rusia cae a 10.700 millones de dólares en noviembre, frente a los 17.700 millones de octubre.* Rusia va camino de ganar más de 250.000 millones de dólares con el comercio este año.
> Por bne IntelliNews 12 de diciembre de 2022
> 
> Según datos preliminares del Banco Central de Rusia, Rusia registró un superávit por cuenta corriente de 10.300 millones de dólares en noviembre, por debajo de los 17.700 millones de octubre y los 16.500 millones de noviembre pasado, pero muy superior a los superávits registrados en noviembre de 2019 y 2020.
> ...



Mola el titular. Aplicado a un trabajo sería algo así como:
Paco ha ganado un bonus en noviembre de 10.000 millones de euros. Pero ojoooo que es más bajo que el bonus de octubre, que fue de 17.000 millones.

Eso sí, el año pasado, Paco no ganó bonus alguno
Y hace dos años, tampoco.

La tienen muy adentro. Repito, Mishustin es el auténtico héroe de Rusia, y creo que está ganando enteros para Presidir el país en un futuro aún lejano. Ahí lo dejo


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Con 3 doritos no hundes un portaaviones ni de coña.
> Con un misil altibuque gordo a lo mejor lo dejas tocado. Pero para hundirlo necesitas varios.
> Además para los ciws que llevan los doritos tiene que ser como tiro al pato. No lo veo. A lo mejor si pillas a toda la tripulación colocada celebrando el dia del orgullo en cubierta.....
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Seguro que tú tienes razón, y los americanos son mu güenos, y pararían todos los doritos con bates de beisbol.
Los indestructibles portaaviones yanquis 

Vivís en los mundos de yupi.
Ahora pregúntate por qué ni uno solo de los portaaviones americanos aparece por las costas iraníes desde hace años.


----------



## cobasy (14 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Nos acercamos a medianoche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se ni para que disimulan...asi se ha planeado desde el principio. Estamos en guerra contra Rusia, asi lo quiere Roma.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (14 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292360
> 
> 
> Alemania comprará 35 cazas F-35A Lightning II de quinta generación fabricados por la empresa estadounidense Lockheed Martin.
> ...



Es una transferencia directa de dinero desde la colonia invadida hasta el imperio, como cuando sudamerica enviaba oro a España en el año 1550.
Es lo que pasa cuando te conquistan.
Los dirigentes europeos estan TRAICIONANDO a casi 300 millones de habitantes de este, nuestro continente. Es nuestro dinero el que ENVÍAN a los eeuu en vez de invertirlo aqui en eurofighters.


----------



## vegahermosa (14 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Si no es por falta de "herramientas" es por falta de cojones, hay Imperio Americano para rato, nos guste o no, al único que le tienen respeto es al Kim Jong-un, porque saben que es capaz de mandar pepinos a USA sin pestañear, mientras vemos como manosean a rusos y chinos a piaccere y no hay dudas de que harán "todo lo que sea necesario" para mantener su Imperio el mayor tiempo posible, empujando a la ruina a quien le haga sombra, hoy, Rusia y sobre todo China, es por otra parte lo que han hecho todos los Imperios que en la Historia han sido, la única verdad es la realidad, y está a la vista, saludos.



yo creo que usted tiene una imaginacion primorosa. 

el coreano es el sobrino tonto de china al que no le haran nada porque no le toma nadie en serio, cuando quieren hacer notar su enfado estados unidos les dice a china que le aten en corto y le atan en corto de puertas para adentro y deja de hacer tonterias un tiempo, es como un niño que no toma en serio nadie. y su pais no tiene interes para nadie, algo asi sucede con iran, a quien tampoco toman demasiado en serio y si acaso se ponen a veces mas serios es porque israel les teme como a un nublado por si consiguen la bomba nuclear, ya que entonces no van a poder ir a reventarles cada cierto tiempo como hacian en liban o egipto.

por otro lado a china le toman por un matoncillo de segunda al que todavia creen que pueden dar dos hostias, para muestra tenemos como se han choteado metiendose en taiwán con pelosi y poniendo en ridiculo a china que solo ha bravuconeado sin hacer nada de nada, un matoncillo con pasta que igual cuando termine de hacerse un hombre pues les puede soltar la mano, pero al que todavia le quedan unos cuantos años, china seria el adolescente casi ya adulto. 

y rusia es el unico maton al que estados unidos sigue temiendo mas que un nublado y como no quiere enfrentamientos directos pues va mandandole a esbirros de su banda dopados y con todo tipo de navajas y armas a ver si le quitan de enmedio de una vez, porque es una amenza directa para ellos, aunque como lo ven improbable sueñan con que se canse o desfallezca como hizo la union sovietica y aprovechen para seguir haciendo de las suyas, pero resulta que ha conseguido aprender las lecciones del pasado sovietico y no solo tiene la fuerza para doblegar a los esbirros, si no incluso para plantarle cara directamente al otro maton yanki, y el tiempo le ha otorgado sabiduria y estrategia, y ahora simplemente esta imponiendo su ley. le dijeron a estados unidos que no iban a permitir ni un dia mas que siguieran tirandole los tejos a su hermana ucraniana y antes de que se la terminen llevando a la cama (otan ) les estan poniendo a hostias doblados, aunque parezca que las hostias se las lleva la hermana y el tonto al que han puesto a ayudarla.


----------



## Peineto (14 Dic 2022)

No acabo de ver claro lo que pasa con el mapa de Ucraña. El mar Negro es más grande.


----------



## Plutarko (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Seguro que tú tienes razón, y los americanos son mu güenos, y pararían todos los doritos con bates de beisbol.
> Los indestructibles portaaviones yanquis
> 
> Vivís en los mundos de yupi.
> Ahora pregúntate por qué ni uno solo de los portaaviones americanos aparece por las costas iraníes desde hace años.



Hombre, gilipollas no son, ni los EEUU ni los Iranies. Desde luego que con doritos no atacarian un grupo de portaaviones. Cada arma tiene su función.

Que es un arma barata a precio de motocicleta india y eficaz si la tiras en enjambre.... Si. Pero tampoco pensemos que tienen propiedades magicas 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## NPI (14 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Supongo que la encuesta la han hecho entre los amigos y familia de los políticos.
> 
> *El 74% de los europeos está de acuerdo con el apoyo de la UE a Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Tezanos ha desembarcado en Bruselas


----------



## quinciri (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Vaya, que los rusos , aparte de desmilitarizar y desnazificar, van a tener una ingente tarea en desidiotizar.


----------



## Zhukov (14 Dic 2022)

Esto es por lo que hay una guerra. 20.000 muertos desde 2014 sólo en Donetsk. Y creo que no cuentan los muertos en Mariupol ni tantas otras ciudades bombardeadas.









2022: Bombardeos de Ucrania matan 4.500 civiles de ellos 150 niños


Por esto hay una guerra y por esto luchan los rusos para salvar a sus compatriotas. La Jefa adjunta de la Oficina de Representación de la RPD en el JCCC, Natalia Shutkina, durante una conferencia d…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## CEMENTITOS (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Esto es lo que llaman la raza orco, no?


----------



## NPI (14 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Quatar sobornando a la UE??? Miraría quien esta detrás de Quatar .... Estos son los culpables habituales, también eran ellos lo que habían financiado el ISIS pero hay más que ellos seguro.



Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

Catar soborno a la UE, a través de EEUU, hay que hablar con propiedad, sin medias tintas.
La UE es un GRAN CÁRTEL DE DROGAS

Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación.


----------



## mazuste (14 Dic 2022)

Sobre las declaraciones que el canciller germano realizó anteayer,
y que ya comentamos aquí. Hoy, Zakharova le ha respondido:

*Hemos observado otro ataque antirruso del canciller federal alemán, Olaf Scholtz, 
en su discurso en la gala... el 12 de diciembre de 2022. Parece que intenta justificar 
al Gobierno federal y a sí mismo por el fracaso de la política de Berlín respecto a Rusia 
y el aumento de los problemas económicos en el país. Hizo hincapié en apoyar a Kiev
y afirmó que, tras "el fin de la guerra" en Ucrania, Rusia pedirá a Alemania que reanude 
las relaciones económicas con ella. Pero nosotros no pediremos nada a Alemania, 
y ya es hora de que los políticos alemanes se den cuenta de esto de una vez por todas. 
El propio Scholtz puede asumir la culpa por obligar a las empresas a apretarse el cinturón. *






Press release on statements by German Federal Chancellor Olaf Scholz







mid.ru


----------



## tomasjos (14 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hay pocas cosas que me fastidian más que alguien jugando con los "mapitas", puede jugar con los de su casa, mejor y dejar de decir lo que tiene o no ser de uno u otro puto estado



Que se lo digan a los ganadores de las dos guerras mundiales. O a los vencedores de la guerra de Yugoslavia o a los que separaron Kosovo de Serbia, etc... Si unos pueden todos pueden


----------



## Elimina (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Creo que hace una hora, este contenido no era _potencialmente delicado._ Lo que me congratula, ya que deduzco que hay una persona humana detrás de estas decisiones, así que esta guerra esta dando algo de trabajo a algunas personas.


----------



## saddhu (14 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Catar soborno a la UE, a través de EEUU, hay que hablar con propiedad, sin medias tintas.
> ...



Eres tú Jarella?? 
Queremos de saber!!!


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2022)

El stock de gas en la UE va bajando...

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI

Lo peor es cuando ves los números de Alemania o Francia...que ya pierden más de un 1% de gas al día...a este ritmo, a finales de febrero se quedan sin gas...


----------



## Elimina (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Seguro que encontró algo a lo que no se pudo resistir y aprovechó la oportunidad. Esta mujer Vogue se lo merece todo, vamos no seamos tan duros.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (14 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No acabo de ver claro lo que pasa con el mapa de Ucraña. El mar Negro es más grande.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292521





Si no te has dado cuenta a la primera de que es un chopeo, no debes ser muy listo...


----------



## niraj (14 Dic 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me












¡Imágenes muy, muy reveladoras!
Es muy simbólico que las búsquedas masivas que el SBU llevó a cabo hoy en docenas de iglesias de la iglesia Ortodoxa coincidieran con el día de la entrega del premio Sajarov al régimen de zelensky en el Parlamento europeo. ¡Premio a la libertad de pensamiento!
¡Recuerda estas imágenes! Así es como, desde el punto de vista de la Europa moderna, se ve la "libertad de pensamiento"


----------



## NPI (14 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los ukras necesitan más carne.
> 
> 
> *Reposición de pérdidas”: se advirtió a los ucranianos sobre otra movilización después del Año Nuevo*
> ...



Incluyen a las mujeres o todavía están en las discotecas jijijeando


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (14 Dic 2022)

Cualquier lugar de Ucrania ahora mismo.
Dos vídeos


----------



## Disidentpeasant (14 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> .../...
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Vamos que los ingenieros sociales anglos le dan a todos los palos. Desde los neopaganos de Azov a sectas cristianas ultra sádicos. Apuestan por cualquier movimiento violento a ver cual funciona mejor allí.


----------



## Argentium (14 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Theo Hernández? ¿Es "galo"?



Si, por su madre.


----------



## Elimina (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



HOSTIA SI ME HE REÍDO

¡¡¡por favor, más!!! Ещё раз!!


----------



## alexforum (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Seguro que tú tienes razón, y los americanos son mu güenos, y pararían todos los doritos con bates de beisbol.
> Los indestructibles portaaviones yanquis
> 
> Vivís en los mundos de yupi.
> Ahora pregúntate por qué ni uno solo de los portaaviones americanos aparece por las costas iraníes desde hace años.



Los americanos tienen mucho humo. Ojo no digo que no hagan cosas bien, que las hacen, y mal seria que no las hicieran gastando todo lo que gastan...

Pero si no recuerdo mal tienen "alquilado" un submarino sueco, pues en los ejercicios militares este fue capaz de poner un portaaviones en el punto de mira y sacar una foto.


----------



## alexforum (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El stock de gas en la UE va bajando...
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI
> 
> Lo peor es cuando ves los números de Alemania o Francia...que ya pierden más de un 1% de gas al día...a este ritmo, a finales de febrero se quedan sin gas...



ojala se queden sin gas mañana


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El stock de gas en la UE va bajando...
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI
> 
> Lo peor es cuando ves los números de Alemania o Francia...que ya pierden más de un 1% de gas al día...a este ritmo, a finales de febrero se quedan sin gas...



Si tú lo dices... a finales de febrero están con los depósitos llenos.


----------



## Elimina (14 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> .../...
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Ahora tendría que ser el momento de ir a por estos, no esperar a que los armemos desde la UE.
La historia se repite y luego acabamos llorando. Como los yankis.


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Dic 2022)

*SE ESCUCHAN VARIAS EXPLOSIONES EN JARKIV, SEGÚN VARIAS FUENTES AL MENOS 2 MISILES HABRÍAN IMPACTADO CONTRA OBJETIVOS Y SE HABRÍA IDO LA LUZ TRAS LAS MISMAS*


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (14 Dic 2022)

Batallas en una desolada Ucrania, desde dentro de un tanque ruso
Parece que es Mariinka


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *SE ESCUCHAN VARIAS EXPLOSIONES EN JARKIV, SEGÚN VARIAS FUENTES AL MENOS 2 MISILES HABRÍAN IMPACTADO CONTRA OBJETIVOS Y SE HABRÍA IDO LA LUZ TRAS LAS MISMAS*



Todavía a vueltas con las bombillas.


----------



## Adriano II (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El stock de gas en la UE va bajando...
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI
> 
> Lo peor es cuando ves los números de Alemania o Francia...que ya pierden más de un 1% de gas al día...a este ritmo, a finales de febrero se quedan sin gas...



Parece que hace un poco de rasca por Berlin ...


----------



## niraj (14 Dic 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me








El cerebro del Esquema de corrupción para obtener evaluaciones positivas sobre la protección de los derechos humanos en Qatar a cambio de cientos de miles de euros es el ex parlamentario europeo de Italia Antonio Panzeri.

Les recuerdo que en 2017, el mismo Panzeri dio altas calificaciones a Ucrania sobre la protección de los derechos de las minorías lingüísticas, y estaba terriblemente indignado por las "violaciones de los derechos humanos en los territorios ocupados", es decir, en Crimea y en el Donbass. ¿Está claro el precio?


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Los americanos tienen mucho humo. Ojo no digo que no hagan cosas bien, que las hacen, y mal seria que no las hicieran gastando todo lo que gastan...
> 
> Pero si no recuerdo mal tienen "alquilado" un submarino sueco, pues en los ejercicios militares este fue capaz de poner un portaaviones en el punto de mira y sacar una foto.



Loa submarinos suecos son enanos, adaptados a ese minimar que tienen. Curioso que les hayan puesto en apuros.


----------



## Señor X (14 Dic 2022)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> Cualquier lugar de Ucrania ahora mismo.
> Dos vídeos



¿Sabéis por qué se ponen tanta cinta amarilla en el casco? Fuego amigo. Se han debido disparar tanto entre ellos cuando asoman la cabeza, que el mando llegó a la conclusión que es mejor saber a lo que no disparar, aunque los exponga. Ya es duro perder soldados contra enemigos, mas aun si son los tuyos los que lo hacen.



SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> Batallas en una desolada Ucrania, desde dentro de un tanque ruso



En el 1:44 se ve perfectamente el fogonazo. Disparando fusiles contra un carro de combate. A los segundos pasa lo que tiene que pasar, que eso fue lo ultimo que hizo en su vida.


----------



## quinciri (14 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Sabéis por qué se ponen tanta cinta amarilla en el casco? Fuego amigo. Se han debido disparar tanto entre ellos cuando asoman la cabeza, que el mando llegó a la conclusión que es mejor saber a lo que no disparar, aunque los exponga. Ya es duro perder soldados contra enemigos, mas aun si son los tuyos los que lo hacen.



Y de paso se lo ponen mas facilon a los rusos. 

No me parece mala idea ...


----------



## kelden (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si tú lo dices... a finales de febrero están con los depósitos llenos.



El problema no es que estén llenos o vacios. Es a que precio se van a llenar. Este año ha costado 5 veces más que el año pasado. En España no nos estamos enterando mucho porque el hijoputa del sanchez, en su enésimo intento de hundir españa y dar navarra a los vascos, consiguió el tope del precio del gas ese, pero en el norte de europa la factura de la luz y del gas está siendo una masacre bastante, bastante peor que la de aquí.


----------



## NPI (14 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Nuevos PERFILES de RETRASADOS MENTALES ¿alguno de esos perfiles son de este foro?


>


----------



## Dado8 (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El problema no es que estén llenos o vacios. Es a que precio se van a llenar. Este año ha costado 5 veces más que el año pasado. En España no nos estamos enterando mucho porque el hijoputa del sanchez, en su enésimo intento de hundir españa y dar navarra a los vascos, consiguió el tope del precio del gas ese, pero en el norte de europa la factura de la luz y del gas está siendo una masacre bastante, bastante peor que la de aquí.



Te voy a contar dos secretos, pero que nadie se entere. El primero es que en España hace menos frío que en el centro y norte de Europa. El segundo es que la actividad industrial en España no es exactamente la misma que la alemana, francesa, o italiana. Pero no se lo digas a nadie que son dos secretos.


----------



## Castellano (14 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Theo Hernández? ¿Es "galo"?



Los 4 blancos titulares de Francia tienen sangre europea no francesa.

Lloris, abuelos paternos españoles.
Giroud, las dos abuelas maternas italianas.
Griezmann, abuelo paterno portugués.
Theo Hernández, abuelo español (este además criado en España desde que tenía meses)

Es curioso. Y el seleccionador, Deschamps es vasco francés, y me suena que tenía un abuelo español también


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los 4 blancos titulares de Francia tienen sangre europea no francesa.
> 
> Lloris, abuelos paternos españoles.
> Giroud, las dos abuelas maternas italianas.
> ...



Bueno, esa es una parte buena de Francia, haber integrado a muchos europeos. Luego ya con el subidón se les ha ido un poco de la mano la cosa.


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Dic 2022)

*DISTURBIOS MASIVOS Y ENFRENTAMIENTOS ENTRE FRANCESES Y ÁRABES EN PARÍS, BRUSELAS, NIZA Y MONTPELLIER TRAS LA ELIMINACIÓN DE MARRUECOS DEL MUNDIAL

CIRCULA UN VÍDEO POR TELEGRAM Y REDES SOCIALES ÁRABES DONDE UN AFICIONADO CON LA BANDERA DE FRANCIA ATROPELLA Y DEJA GRAVEMENTE HERIDO A UN JOVEN MARROQUÍ EN MONTPELLIER, SE TEMEN DISTURBIOS MASIVOS Y GENERALIZADOS TRAS EL INCIDENTE



*


----------



## risto mejido (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El stock de gas en la UE va bajando...
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI
> 
> Lo peor es cuando ves los números de Alemania o Francia...que ya pierden más de un 1% de gas al día...a este ritmo, a finales de febrero se quedan sin gas...



Cuando lleguen al 30% no podrán sacar más, gas técnico se llama a ese 30% , no puedes meter aire para sacar el gas que quede, la ruina la tienen , tenemos muy cerca


----------



## damnun_infectum (14 Dic 2022)

Buenas...España mandará a Luz Casal a USACRANIA para iluminar las navidades.

Y creo que va a 1000 voltios

pd: luz, casa...nótese la ironía.

perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## Hal8995 (14 Dic 2022)

saddhu dijo:


> Eres tú Jarella??
> Queremos de saber!!!



No, ella hubiera metido un tostón de 3000 palabras mínimo.


----------



## emperador_zar (14 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *DISTURBIOS MASIVOS Y ENFRENTAMIENTOS ENTRE FRANCESES Y ÁRABES EN PARÍS, BRUSELAS, NIZA Y MONTPELLIER TRAS LA ELIMINACIÓN DE MARRUECOS DEL MUNDIAL
> 
> CIRCULA UN VÍDEO POR TELEGRAM Y REDES SOCIALES ÁRABES DONDE UN AFICIONADO CON LA BANDERA DE FRANCIA ATROPELLA Y DEJA GRAVEMENTE HERIDO A UN JOVEN MARROQUÍ EN MONTPELLIER, SE TEMEN DISTURBIOS MASIVOS Y GENERALIZADOS TRAS EL INCIDENTE
> 
> ...



En bruselas ya se lia pase lo que pasa. Como si juega Australia contra Camerun


----------



## NPI (14 Dic 2022)

saddhu dijo:


> Eres tú Jarella??
> Queremos de saber!!!



Por décima vez, *NO SOY* el *usuario @jarella1@yahoo.es *


----------



## Iskra (14 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 294, 14/12/2022. Marytė o Marija Melnikaitė (Zarasai, 18 de marzo de 1923-cerca de Kaniūkai…


fue una partisana soviética y la única mujer lituana galardonada con el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Después de su muerte se le dedicaron muchas obras, entre ellas una película y una ópera, además varias calles de distintas ciudades de la antigua Unión Soviética (incluidas Tiumén...




telegra.ph





*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 294, 14/12/2022.*


Spoiler: Heroina lituana, que de todo hay en la viña del señor



Marytė o Marija Melnikaitė (Zarasai, 18 de marzo de 1923-cerca de Kaniūkai, 13 de julio de 1943)fue una partisana soviética y la única mujer lituana galardonada con el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Después de su muerte se le dedicaron muchas obras, entre ellas una película y una ópera, además varias calles de distintas ciudades de la antigua Unión Soviética (incluidas Tiumén, Minsk, Alma Ata, Shymkent) todavía llevan su nombre.




*Ucrania ya está más dedicada a vender lo que queda de Ucrania*, pero la venden diciendo que recuperarán todo, y se presenta un gran problema, puesto que la ayuda norteamericana está hecha en forma de préstamos y arrendamiento, por consiguiente, Ucrania está vendiendo en Europa tierras, industrias, recursos, primero porque perderá las zonas más ricas del país, las mineras, industriales y pesqueras, además de agrícolas, y segundo, porque los EEUU harán valer sus préstamos y querrán resarcirse de lo gastado, por sobre otros acreedores, es como un asunto por orden de llegada. Ese país vive un abismo en todo orden de cosas; militar, social, político, económico, inclusive migratorio, mucho no querrán volver, y si vuelven, será en la parte que será anexada a Rusia.

*Zelenski: Rusia "comenzó con 13 Shahed


Spoiler



doritos


... la totalidad fueron derribados"*. Rusia bombardea a primera hora un distrito céntrico de la capital de Kiev con drones de fabricación iraní sin causar víctimas pero sí daños en varios edificios. Las fuerzas ucranianas derribaron 13 drones este miércoles, según las autoridades, mientras Rusia lanzaba su primer gran ataque con drones contra la capital, Kiev, en semanas y EEUU consideraba la posibilidad de enviar su avanzado sistema de defensa antiaérea Patriot para ayudar a Ucrania.

Las explosiones, en el distrito de Shevchenkov, no causaron víctimas pero sí dañaron un edificio administrativo y otros cuatro residenciales sufrieron daños leves. La alerta antiaérea se levantó tres horas después de su inicio. Un par de horas después, el presidente Volodimir Zelenski, en un video por redes sociales, dijo que las defensas aéreas del país habían derribado "los 13 drones Shahed", de fabricación iraní.

Ya lo saben, los 13 objetivos fueron destruidos, las columnas de humo que se veían hoy en Kiev eran unas fogatas de unos niñas traviesos, y los edificios dañados y destruidos, fue por el susto.


*Rusia aprueba leyes que castigan el sabotaje hasta con cadena perpetua*. La Duma aprobó hoy en primera lectura varias leyes que castigan hasta con cadena perpetua las actividades de sabotaje en este país. "Teniendo en cuenta que Rusia está efectuando una operación militar especial (...), la adopción de estos proyectos de ley es un paso fundamentalmente importante y necesario para la defensa de nuestro país", comentó Viacheslav Volodin, presidente de la Duma.

Serán encarcelados por perpetuidad o recibirán penas de entre 8 y 15 años de cárcel aquellos individuos que financien actividades subversivas, y recluten, armen o preparen a otras personas con ese fin. Los funcionarios que aprovechen su cargo oficial para realizar actividades subversivas serán castigados con penas que van desde los diez años a la reclusión de por vida. También serán condenados a entre 15 años a cadena perpetua aquellos individuos que crean o dirijan grupos subversivos, o sean los organizadores o autores intelectuales de dichos crímenes.

Y occidente diciendo que Rusia es una dictadura, que ni siquiera tiene las leyes, que sí existen en occidente.


He leído lo que dijo Zelensky, no una vez, sino varias, y no he entendido ni papas, se los dejo a ustedes, a ver si me tiran un cabo. *Putin crea amenazas que podrían superar la tragedia de Chernóbil, según Zelenski.*

"Hace 36 años, los liquidadores de las consecuencias del accidente de la central nuclear de Chernóbil protegieron no sólo a Ucrania, sino al mundo entero, el futuro de todos nosotros. Hoy nuestros defensores vuelven a proteger nuestro futuro. Este año, Rusia ha creado nuevas amenazas que podrían superar incluso aquel horrible accidente, escribe.

En un mensaje en Telegram, que recoge la agencia Unian, aseguró que Ucrania nunca olvidará la "hazaña" de los liquidadores y no permitirá que nadie ignore el precio que pagaron el país y el mundo por la liquidación de las consecuencias del accidente de Chernóbil. Zelenski expresó su "eterno respeto a los héroes de Chernóbil por su hazaña" y su gratitud a todos los que acercan a Ucrania a la victoria.


*Turquía rechaza las críticas de la UE por no aplicar sanciones a Rusia* y subrayó su apoyo a Ucrania y sus esfuerzos por facilitar un fin negociado del conflicto.

El Ministerio de Exteriores turco expresa su "sorpresa" ante la postura manifestada por Bruselas ayer, martes, al considerar que reduce "el papel de Turquía únicamente a la no participación en las sanciones de la UE, pasando por alto su resoluto apoyo a la integridad territorial de Ucrania y sus esfuerzos diplomáticos para poner fin a la guerra", según un comunicado.

La nota critica que la UE "presente la postura de Turquía de no participar, por principio, en sanciones unilaterales como un intento consciente de desactivar estas sanciones". "Nuestras relaciones comerciales y económicas con Rusia no son de una naturaleza que pueda anular las sanciones", insiste Exteriores, y defiende que la mediación turca en el acuerdo de cereales y el intercambio de prisioneros pretende "mantener en un mínimo las consecuencias negativas de la guerra".



*Rusia ofrece a Irán compartir prácticas políticas.* El Fiscal General de Rusia, Ígor Krasnov, se mostró hoy dispuesto a compartir con Irán su experiencia a la hora de combatir la inestabilidad política interna, que sacude desde hace meses la república islámica.

"Rusia se ha topado con eso y en nuestro país se ha creado, bajo mi punto de vista, una legislación eficaz y una estrategia concreta que permite contrarrestar con eficacia esos y otros fenómenos como los delitos informáticos", dijo Krasnov al reunirse en Teherán con el presidente de la corte suprema de Irán, Gholam-Hossein Mohseni-Ejei.

Krasnov subrayó que ambos países afrontan desafíos similares como el extremismo, el terrorismo, la delincuencia cibernética, el tráfico de armas y de narcóticos, señala el comunicado de la Fiscalía rusa. El fiscal consideró "especialmente actual" intercambiar experiencias en la lucha contra los intentos desde el exterior de "desestabilizar la situación interna y crear el caldo de cultivo para disturbios masivos". "En caso de interés, estamos dispuestos a compartir" esas prácticas, señaló.


*Ucrania ha perdido el 20% de su población desde febrero.* según afirmó este miércoles el comisionado de Derechos Humanos de la Rada ucraniana, Dmytró Lubinets. En una comparecencia ante la prensa, el presidente de la comisión de Derechos Humanos del Parlamento señaló que unos 7.900.000 ciudadanos de los aproximadamente 41 millones de habitantes que tenía Ucrania a finales del año pasado


Spoiler



no se lo creen ni ellos


 han huido del país.

"Siete millones y novecientas mil personas han salido del país buscando refugio en el extranjero, esto supone el 20% de la población de nuestro país", señaló. Además, 4.900.000 ucranianos se han visto desplazados a nivel interno a causa de las hostilidades, de los cuales se estima que un tercio son jubilados y personas con discapacidades, agregó. A pesar del creciente número de refugiados y desplazados, Lubinets afirmó que por lo menos unos 13 millones de personas siguen viviendo en territorios bajo ocupación rusa o en zonas donde se producen intensos combates.



*Los líderes UE abordarán el jueves la crisis de la energía y el apoyo a Ucrania.* Los jefes de Estado o Gobierno abordarán este jueves en su última cumbre del año, entre otros temas, la manera de responder a los altos precios de la energía y sus consecuencias para hogares y economía, y el mantenimiento del apoyo a Ucrania en el contexto del endurecimiento de los ataques a las infraestructuras críticas por parte de Rusia.

La reunión, de un solo día, incluirá también un debate sobre seguridad y defensa en la que los líderes pasarán revista a los esfuerzos para impulsar las capacidades europeas y un debate estratégico sobre la vecindad sur y las relaciones trasatlánticas.

El ministro checo de Asuntos Europeos, Mikulas Bek, cuyo país preside la UE hasta finales de mes, explicó hoy a los diputados de la Eurocámara los principales temas de la agenda de la cumbre. Sobre la crisis energética, dijo que el Consejo Europeo examinará los avances logrados en la aplicación de las conclusiones de octubre relativas a "los altos precios de energía que afectan a todas las empresas y a los europeos".


*Brigadas motorizadas bielorrusas participan en una inspección sorpresa.* Dos brigadas motorizadas del Ejército bielorruso llevaron a cabo hoy una marcha forzada en el marco de los ejercicios militares sorpresivos que comenzaron la víspera con el propósito de verificar la capacidad combativa de sus FFAA, informó el Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia.

"En el marco de la inspección de la preparación combativa de las FFAA, unidades de las Tropas Terrestres de las brigadas motorizadas 11 y 19 recibieron la misión de llevar a cabo una marcha hacia sus polígonos", que incluyó el cruce de ríos, señaló el mando bielorruso en su canal de Telegram. El Ministerio de Defensa bielorruso indicó que la marcha de equipamiento bélico y efectivos podría limitar temporalmente el transporte de civiles en algunas carreteras.

Por su parte, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia señaló que en estos ejercicios participarán unidades de ingeniería del Distrito Militar Occidental del Ejército ruso, que practicarán la instalación de pontones y misiones de desminado. En Bielorrusia, fronteriza con Ucrania, se encuentra desplegada una agrupación militar conjunta ruso-bielorrusa.


*Tercer ataque con drones iraníes.* El portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea, Yuriy Ignat, señaló que se trata del tercer ataque reciente con drones de fabricación iraní después de que reaparecieran en la noche del 6 al 7 de diciembre tras una pausa de tres semanas y que la inteligencia ucraniana


Spoiler



(GRAN OXÍMORON)


 intentara averiguar si los utilizados hoy son nuevos o pertenecen a un envío anterior.

En todo caso, dijo, Rusia no tiene problemas de logística, ya que comparte con Irán el mar Caspio y Moscú puede recibir los drones por aire o en pequeños lotes incluso por vía marítima.

Antes era el Comandante en jefe de la Fuerza Aérea, ahora que no les quedan aviones, pasó a portavoz.


*Rusia bombardea un edificio regional en la plaza central de Jersón*. Fuerzas rusas disparando múltiples lanzacohetes alcanzaron el miércoles el edificio de la administración regional en la plaza central de la recientemente liberada entregadaciudad de Jersón, en el sur de Ucrania, según un alto funcionario ucraniano, informa Reuters.

Ucrania recuperó Jersón de las fuerzas rusas el 11 de noviembre, lo que provocó días de celebraciones en la plaza que el presidente Volodimir Zelenski visitó días después para celebrar el fin de la ocupación rusa.


*Nuevo canje de prisioneros con Rusia: Ucrania dice que 64 ucranianos y un estadounidens**e* fueron liberados. Anunció la presidencia ucraniana, informa Afp.

"64 soldados de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, que lucharon en las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk vuelven a casa", se congratuló en Telegram el jefe de gabinete de la presidencia, Andri Yermak, precisando que un estadounidense, Suedi Murekezi, "también fue liberado" en el intercambio.


*Bombardeos rusos casi constantes en Bajmut.* Los ucranianos que salieron de Bajmut esta semana describieron bombardeos rusos casi constantes que habían obligado a los residentes a refugiarse en sótanos y dormir en el frío. Reuters no pudo verificar de forma independiente el informe sobre el campo de batalla.



*El 25 % de los hogares rurales ucranianos cesó o redujo su producción agrícola* debido al conflicto, según un informe publicado hoy por la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), informa Efe .

El informe sobre el impacto de la guerra en la agricultura y en la vida rural en Ucrania tras nueve meses de guerra está basado en encuestas a pequeños agricultores del país y revela "que "el sector agrícola de Ucrania es una importante fuente de sustento para los aproximadamente 13 millones de ucranianos que viven en áreas rurales"

Y "mientras que las empresas realizan alrededor de dos tercios de la producción agrícola, los hogares rurales (aquellos que se ubicaban en localidades con menos de 2500 habitantes) producen alrededor del 32%", explicó en un nota Pierre Vauthier, jefe de la oficina de país de la FAO en Ucrania. "El informe indica que el 25% de la población rural ucraniana involucrada en la agricultura detuvo sus actividades o redujo su producción debido a la guerra. La situación es mucho peor en las regiones más dependientes de la agricultura de Ucrania, donde más del 40% de las familias rurales se ven afectadas", agregó.


*Rusia dice que nada de treguas por Navidad o Año Nuevo.* Ninguna tregua en el terreno en Ucrania se está discutiendo actualmente, declaró el miércoles el Kremlin, a las puertas de las fiestas de fin de año, informa Afp.

"No se ha recibido ninguna propuesta de nadie y este tema no está en la agenda", declaró a la prensa el portavoz de la presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov, preguntado sobre la posibilidad de una interrupción de los combates en Ucrania. A principios de esta semana, el presidente Zelenski pidió a Rusia que empezara a retirar sus tropas de Ucrania para Navidad. El Kremlin declaró que no había recibido ninguna propuesta sobre un "alto el fuego navideño".

*En el terreno*



Los rusos *movilizados*, junto con los soldados profesionales,* repelen los ataques ucranianos en el frente de Kupyansk*. Rusia utiliza el área de Járkov para endurecer a los soldados sin experiencia, a diferencia de otras áreas mucho más peligrosas como Bajmut y Donetsk. Video

Cola de ayer de estudiantes en el *distrito 13 de París para recibir ayuda alimentaria*. El periodista de TF1 que hizo el reportaje escribe que en 5 años de cubrir problemas en la comunidad estudiantil, no ha visto nada como esto. Video

Una *batalla de tanques en primera persona*. Rusia avanza. Video

Los miembros del ejército* ucraniano abandonados fueron sacados de la tierra, para enterrarlos por fuerzas rusa**s*, para que no se pudrieran y fueran enterrados de manera humana. Video

*Ucrania y sus nazis muñecos de nieve*. No hay nazismo en Ucrania, todo es "propaganda rusa". Foto

Mientras tanto en Yumilandia. Todo parece indicar, que *De santis tiene una mayoría en el campo republicano, y Trump podría no participar, y ser candidato por fuera*. Triunfo seguro de los demócratas, aún siendo Biden el candidato. Trump dijo que EEUU necesita un superhéroe y anunció una declaración importante para mañana. Al parecer, irá a la presidencia. Video

*Parte de guerra* de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania el 13 de diciembre de 2022. Video

Yo le llamo la* prostituta Europa,* y ahora veo esta caricatura. Foto


Hoy, las FFAA de Rusia atacaron el *edificio de administración de Jersón* (temporalmente ocupado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania). Video (casi no hay gente viviendo en Kherson).

Eres una tropa rusa en medio de viciosas luchas callejeras que tienen lugar en* Maryink**a*, República de Donetsk, Rusia occidental, y obtienes el control del 70 % de la ciudad clave todo mientras cortas las rutas de suministro del ejército ucraniano. Video

*Congelación:* Las fuerzas rusas frustran los ataques ucranianos cerca del frente *Svatovo - Kremennaya*, República Popular de Lugansk, a través de la escarcha y la nieve. Video

Una de las calles de *Bajmut*. Estos días. Video
Este es un *arbolito de navidades Rusa, se lama Bajmu**t*, esperamos que de aquí al 24 lo llenen de regalos. Ya están entrando por tres lugares, norte, sur y este. Foto

*Marines rusos en el asentamiento liberado Pavlovka y el destruido T-64 ucraniano*. Esto fue lo que quedó del intento ucraniano de querer recuperar Pavlovka. Video

Foto: *¿Por qué los ucranianos se aferran tanto a Bajmut?*, fíjense bien, detrás de Bajmut al oeste, *NO hay ciudades hasta Kramatorsk*. Ellos saben lo que eso significa.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Fuente: Fidelista Siempre.
Edito: Veo que el caralibro ese anda haciendo sus cosas "democráticas"...


----------



## Castellano (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, esa es una parte buena de Francia, haber integrado a muchos europeos. Luego ya con el subidón se les ha ido un poco de la mano la cosa.



Y en política lo mismo. Hay españoles por un tubo (y de otros países europeos)

Sarkozy, hijo de húngaro.
Anne Hidalgo, nacida en España de padres españoles (llegó a Francia con 2 años)
Manuel Valls, nacido en España de padre español y madre suiza.
Jordan Bardella (nuevo líder del FN), nieto de italianos.
Julien Sánchez, portavoz del FN, nieto de españoles
Edwige Diaz, portavoz de Marine Le Pen, nieta de españoles


Y si te vas a la política más local, Francia está plagada de alcaldes y concejales de apellido español, polaco o italiano.

Y en otros deportes, como balonmano o rugby, sus estrellas y capitanes (ya retirados algunos) eran hijos de españoles, como Jerome Fernández, Raphael Ibáñez o Xavier Garbajosa.


----------



## Kill33r (14 Dic 2022)

Os traigo una exclusiva

El abogado de la diputada pillada infraganti,declara que el jefe es Josep borrell y Úrsula junto a la presidenta metzola


Borrell creo la célula árabe para sobornos de votos









L'advocat d'Eva Kaili afirma que seguia un pla que Borrell va engegar a països àrabs


També apunta que l'exvicepresidenta seguia ordres de la presidenta de l'eurocambra, Roberta Metsola




www.elnacional.cat








https://www.euractiv.com/section/politics/news/lawyer-claims-eva-kaili-followed-eu-parliament-chiefs-orders-in-qatar/https://www.euractiv.com/section/politics/news/lawyer-claims-eva-kaili-followed-eu-parliament-chiefs-orders-in-qatar/


----------



## fulcrum29smt (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El stock de gas en la UE va bajando...
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI
> 
> Lo peor es cuando ves los números de Alemania o Francia...que ya pierden más de un 1% de gas al día...a este ritmo, a finales de febrero se quedan sin gas...



Todavía estamos en otoño. Ese 1% se incrementará en las próximas semanas. cuando llegue el frío-frío.


----------



## Roedr (14 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y en política lo mismo. Hay españoles por un tubo (y de otros países europeos)
> 
> Sarkozy, hijo de húngaro.
> Anne Hidalgo, nacida en España de padres españoles (llegó a Francia con 2 años)
> ...



Así es. Francia es un gran país con grandes cosas. A mí me gusta en muchas cosas. Pero aquí entre traidores afrancesados y envidiosos no se copian la cosas buenas. Tiene una organización del estado jacobina, sin putiferios cancerígenos autonómicos, que ya me gustaría ver aquí.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



Si piensas como yo eres libre de pensar. Se refieren a eso.


----------



## frangelico (14 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y en política lo mismo. Hay españoles por un tubo (y de otros países europeos)
> 
> Sarkozy, hijo de húngaro.
> Anne Hidalgo, nacida en España de padres españoles (llegó a Francia con 2 años)
> ...



Es que Francia es, o ha sido al menos con los europeos, el auténtico "melting pot", pocas sociedades verás en el mundo en las que hijos de extranjeros y hasta extranjeros nativos lleguen a la presidencia, sean ídolos de masas, científicos de talla mundial... ha funcionado bastante bien el invento.


----------



## Argentium (14 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Con qué facilidad perdemos la memoria!!! Ucrania es el ariete, desde el principio se tuvo claro que Ucrania es el instrumento, los que mueven los hilos son la OTAN más el resto de aliados, por tanto, una caída de los ucro sería en realidad una caída de los verdaderos actores y eso no es tan simple, sobretodo viendo el soporte que reciben, será "hasta el último ucraniano", esto va para largo, hay demasiados intereses en juego, es así lamentablemente.


----------



## kikepm (14 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Parte de la inflación es consecuencia de la guerra pero otra gran parte no. Es consecuencia de las políticas expansivas que se usaron para financiar los meses en casita y aplaudiendo desde el balcón. O que se creian, que el COVID iba a salir gratis?
> 
> La inflación ya llegó a un 8% antes de la
> Guerra si no recuerdo mal.
> ...



El IPC de EE.UU, inicia su escalada a mediados de 2020 (primera flecha roja), y continúa su ascenso imparable tras un pequeño descanso a principios de 2021 (segunda flecha), lo que es más de un año antes de la entrada de Rusia en la guerra.

Aún se oye a algún tontito en el trabajo, en el entorno familiar o de amistades relacionar la inflación con la guerra. A todos estos hay que darles cera y tacharlos de subnormales, que es lo que son.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (14 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ostia eso es más de 3 veces de un mes a otro, no hay familia ni empresa que aguante esos gastos.



Pero en Francia, como aquí, les dirán que el IPC es sólo del 8 o así y la gente a tragar.


----------



## Castellano (14 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Así es. Francia es un gran país con grandes cosas. A mí me gusta en muchas cosas. Pero aquí entre traidores afrancesados y envidiosos no se copian la cosas buenas. Tiene una organización del estado jacobina, sin putiferios cancerígenos autonómicos, que ya me gustaría ver aquí.



El problema de muchos españoles es el complejo envidioso que tienen hacia Francia.

Que además no es recíproco, se piensan que ellos piensan igual de nosotros y no es así, a los españoles nos aprecian. Hace no mucho salió una encuesta, y España era el país más querido y apreciado por los franceses, y aquí hace unas semanas en Electomania, de memoria creo recordar que era el segundo país más votado por los españoles para expulsar de la UE.

Pasa un poco como con Portugal, que aquí los tenemos por hermanos y luego cuando vas a Lisboa o al Algarve, compruebas el desprecio envidioso que desprenden hacia nosotros, mientras lamen el ojete a los británicos especialmente


----------



## Elimina (14 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Acabo de hablar con alguien que vive en la isla pirata. Le había mandado este enlace, y me dice que allí está restringido por edad.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Que además no es recíproco, se piensan que ellos piensan igual de nosotros y no es así, a los españoles nos aprecian. Hace no mucho salió una encuesta, y España era el país más querido y apreciado por los franceses, y aquí hace unas semanas en Electomania, de memoria creo recordar que era el segundo país más votado por los españoles para expulsar de la UE.
> Pasa un poco como con Portugal, que aquí los tenemos por hermanos y luego cuando vas a Lisboa o al Algarve, compruebas el desprecio envidioso que desprenden hacia nosotros, mientras lamen el ojete a los británicos especialmente



el problema no es lo que pensamos nosotros de los franceses sino que ellos nos miran como inferiores lo mismo que los ingleses y de hecho el pais no ha progresado por culpa de estos dos imperios coloniales que nos machacaron en su pugna por la supremacia en los siglos XVIII y XIX

Ya se vio lo mucho que nos querian cuando cobijaban a los etarras que ellos mismos crearon junto con los anglocabrones, y que se refugiaban en Belgica como Puchdemont
POr no habar de el impagable "apoyo" que le dieron a la Republica Española, siendo ellos republicanos y en aquella epoca de "izquierda" en teoria

Y de Portugal mejor no hablar, ese simulacro de pais es un proyecto ingles para dividir la España, lo mismo que van a hacer por el ptro lado con los "Paises Catalanes"


----------



## Castellano (14 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que Francia es, o ha sido al menos con los europeos, el auténtico "melting pot", pocas sociedades verás en el mundo en las que hijos de extranjeros y hasta extranjeros nativos lleguen a la presidencia, sean ídolos de masas, científicos de talla mundial... ha funcionado bastante bien el invento.



El problema ha venido cuando el experimento lo han intentado con argelinos y marroquíes.

Aunque haya salido alguna ministra famosa (como la que decían que se lío con Aznar), o algún futbolista como Zidane (casado con una francesa hija de españoles, la Vero), el resto no se ha mezclado como los europeos.

A los negros, los pongo en un estado intermedio, están más integrados, solo hay que fijarse en la gran cantidad de negros policías, militares, guardias de seguridad, barrenderos, o en función pública en general, que hay en Francia. Muchos más que magrebies


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El problema ha venido cuando el experimento lo han intentado con argelinos y marroquíes.
> 
> Aunque haya salido alguna ministra famosa (como la que decían que se lío con Aznar), o algún futbolista como Zidane (casado con una francesa hija de españoles, la Vero), el resto no se ha mezclado como los europeos.
> 
> A los negros, los pongo en un estado intermedio, están más integrados, solo hay que fijarse en la gran cantidad de negros policías, militares, guardias de seguridad, barrenderos, o en función pública en general, que hay en Francia. *Muchos más que magrebies*



La barrera es el Islam. Muchos negros no son islámicos, todos los magrebíes lo son.


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El problema de muchos españoles es el complejo envidioso que tienen hacia Francia.
> 
> Que además no es recíproco, se piensan que ellos piensan igual de nosotros y no es así, a los españoles nos aprecian. Hace no mucho salió una encuesta, y España era el país más querido y apreciado por los franceses, y aquí hace unas semanas en Electomania, de memoria creo recordar que era el segundo país más votado por los españoles para expulsar de la UE.
> 
> *Pasa un poco como con Portugal, que aquí los tenemos por hermanos y luego cuando vas a Lisboa o al Algarve, compruebas el desprecio envidioso que desprenden hacia nosotros, mientras lamen el ojete a los británicos especialmente*



Exactamente como dices.


----------



## Castellano (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La barrera es el Islam. Muchos negros no son islámicos, todos los magrebíes lo son.



Efectivamente los negros del Caribe, son católicos.
Muchos negros africanos también.

Incluso los negros que son musulmanes, muchos lo son de aquella manera, en general, los negros en África no fueron tan islamizados, muchos lo son nominalmente pero siempre mantuvieron muchas creencias y costumbres animistas


----------



## quinciri (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Efectivamente los negros del Caribe, son católicos.
> Muchos negros africanos también.
> 
> Incluso los negros que son musulmanes, muchos lo son de aquella manera, en general, los negros en África no fueron tan islamizados, muchos lo son nominalmente pero siempre mantuvieron muchas creencias y costumbres animistas



El Islam es el elefante en la habitación de Europa. Está ahí, todo el mundo lo ve, nadie se atreve a decir nada. El fundamento de Europa es la cultura judio-cristiana, no la mierda LGTBI de la UE, y esa cultura no mezcla con la islámica. Como se suele decir, cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (15 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hay pocas cosas que me fastidian más que alguien jugando con los "mapitas", puede jugar con los de su casa, mejor y dejar de decir lo que tiene o no ser de uno u otro puto estado



Nadie fastidia más que tú escribiendo tonterías día tras día.


----------



## Iskra (15 Dic 2022)

*Víktor But era inocente

Shira Scheindlin, la ex jueza de distrito que condenó a Víktor But a 25 años de prisión, declaró que nunca lo consideró un criminal. La mujer señaló que But había sido detenido sin ningún motivo.*

"Víktor But es un hombre de negocios común que fue condenado por un crimen que ni siquiera tenía la intención de cometer. Y su detención y posterior juicio fue el resultado de una operación secreta de los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses", dijo Shira.

Precisamente después de 14 años de prisión, cuando Victor But regresó a casa, esta mujer decidió deshacerse de la falsa carga. ¿Qué impedía hacerlo antes? ¿Miedo al "estado democrático"?
t.me/yquesabesderusia/4276
=========================================
*Profesor de la Universidad de Columbia sostiene que las críticas de EE.UU. a Rusia son hipócritas*

El profesor Anthony Zenkus acompañó esta imagen del siguiente texto: "Esto es EE.UU. antes de que invadiéramos a nuestro país vecino México y tomásemos la mitad de su tierra, así que, por favor, contadme otra vez cómo de malo es Rusia y cuántos miles de millones de dólares más necesitamos gastar para detenerles […]. Y para aquellos que argumentan que esto ‘fue cosa del pasado’, al parecer estuvisteis durmiendo durante Libia, Irak, Afganistán, Siria, Somalia y Yemen. Este no es un mapa par amostrar lo malos que fuimos alguna vez, sino un ejemplo de más de 200 años de imperialismo y conquista global".
t.me/yquesabesderusia/4282
=========================================
*¿Por qué Polonia envía tantas tropas a Ucrania pese a las constantes pérdidas?*
Vídeo en el enlace.
El exoficial del Cuerpo de Marines de EE.UU. e inspector de armamento de la ONU, Scott Ritter, dio su opinión acerca de por qué Polonia está enviando tantos soldados a combatir por Ucrania pese a las enormes pérdidas que sufre.
t.me/yquesabesderusia/4283


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Islam es el elefante en la habitación de Europa. Está ahí, todo el mundo lo ve, nadie se atreve a decir nada. El fundamento de Europa es la cultura judio-cristiana, no la mierda LGTBI de la UE, y esa cultura no mezcla con la islámica. Como se suele decir, cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos.



Yo tengo mis dudas de que los hijos de los inmis moros nacidos aquí, y viviendo full vida occidental, sean tan religiosos como sus padres o abuelos. Lo que les mueve son cosas mucho más banales y terrenales, como el fútbol por ejemplo. Al final se convierten en unos borregos occidentales más. Se protegen entre ellos, viven juntos y hablan su idioma materno (algunos ni eso), pero tienden al ateísmo cada vez más.

Las religiones en entornos de abundancia económica sobran, tienen poco que ofrecer al vulgo.


----------



## Peineto (15 Dic 2022)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Si no te has dado cuenta a la primera de que es un chopeo, no debes ser muy listo...



Tú sí que sabes . Ve a buscar el camino del ignore hijoperrafaltón.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Dic 2022)

t.me/azmilitary11/30879

"Italia y Francia están listas para suministrar sistemas de defensa aérea SAMP-T a Ucrania", dijo el embajador francés en Ucrania, Etienne de Poncins.




▫Los países europeos se quejan del agotamiento de los arsenales debido al suministro de ucranianos, pero al mismo tiempo, incluso Estados Unidos pasa por alto algunos tipos de armas proporcionadas a Kiev.

▫Si bien el Pentágono no puede decidir enviar sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot, la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Francia, Catherine Colonna, dijo ayer que París ya ha suministrado a Ucrania parte de los sistemas de defensa aérea, otro lote se entregará en un futuro próximo.

▫Más tarde, los medios franceses revelaron detalles, diciendo que Italia y Francia parecen estar listas para suministrar sistemas de misiles antiaéreos SAMP-T, conocidos como Mamba, a Ucrania.

▫Hasta ahora, estamos hablando del hecho de que la solicitud de Kiev para la provisión de sistemas de defensa aérea ha sido aceptada. Si se aprueba, Italia entregará los radares y Francia entregará los lanzadores. Todavía no hay información sobre el momento del envío de los sistemas de defensa aérea y su número.

▫Los sistemas de defensa aérea SAMP-T desarrollados por la empresa europea Eurosam están en servicio con los ejércitos francés e italiano y forman parte del sistema unificado de defensa aérea de la OTAN en Europa. Los SAM están diseñados tanto para proteger a las tropas en la marcha como para cubrir objetos estacionarios. Las instalaciones pueden derribar aviones, vehículos aéreos no tripulados, misiles de crucero y antirradar, incluidos misiles balísticos tácticos, a una distancia de 15 a 35 km en cualquier clima.

▫Se cree que Mamba supera a Patriot en una serie de características.

️ ️ Mientras que el SAM americano está equipado con 4 misiles, la instalación SAMP-T dispara 8 misiles a objetivos en 10 segundos y puede realizar disparos circulares de 360 grados. Al mismo tiempo, el complejo acompaña simultáneamente hasta 10 objetivos diferentes, incluidos discretos y altamente maniobrables, y está controlado por una tripulación de solo 2 personas.

▫Incluso si Kiev recibe estos modernos sistemas de defensa aérea, es dudoso que protejan las columnas de marcha de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y más aún estarán en la zona de primera línea.

▫Lo más probable es que el SAM se coloque más cerca de la capital ucraniana o cerca de otras instalaciones estratégicas importantes. Otra cuestión es quién gestionará estos complejos sistemas. Después de todo, se necesita más de un mes para capacitar incluso a 2 operadores desde cero. Resulta que Italia y Francia se verán obligadas a unir a su personal militar al SAM.


----------



## Peineto (15 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *Víktor But era inocente
> 
> Shira Scheindlin, la ex jueza de distrito que condenó a Víktor But a 25 años de prisión, declaró que nunca lo consideró un criminal. La mujer señaló que But había sido detenido sin ningún motivo.*
> 
> ...



Frente a la supuesta división de poderes -o joderes- se encuentra el poder convincente de toda una panoplia de ofertas irrechazables de parte del poder ejecutivo ejecutor a la mínima que te salgas del guión. . .


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Islam es el elefante en la habitación de Europa. Está ahí, todo el mundo lo ve, nadie se atreve a decir nada. El fundamento de Europa es la cultura judio-cristiana, no la mierda LGTBI de la UE, y esa cultura no mezcla con la islámica. Como se suele decir, cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos.



El mismo razonamiento suprenazista hacen los ucronazis respecto a los rusos.


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo tengo mis dudas de que los hijos de los inmis moros nacidos aquí, y viviendo full vida occidental, sean tan religiosos como sus padres o abuelos. Lo que les mueve son cosas mucho más banales y terrenales, como el fútbol por ejemplo. Al final se convierten en unos borregos occidentales más. Se protegen entre ellos, viven juntos y hablan su idioma materno (algunos ni eso), pero tienden al ateísmo cada vez más.
> 
> Las religiones en entornos de abundancia económica sobran, tienen poco que ofrecer al vulgo.



No lo son pero usan la religión para lo que les conviene, pedir cosas, victimizarse y crear disturbios.


----------



## Iskra (15 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Frente a la supuesta división de poderes -o joderes- se encuentra el poder convincente de toda una panoplia de ofertas irrechazables de parte del poder ejecutivo ejecutor a la mínima que te salgas del guión. . .



En realidad, la mayoría funcionan encantados porque obedecen todos a los intereses de (su) clase, pero que si alguno sale la rana o se les cuela quien no debe, pues un informe de "otro servicio del estado" y si no, plomo o plata. Está todo atado y bien atado....mientras queden migajas para todos....el problema será cuando de acaben.


----------



## bigplac (15 Dic 2022)

Es un grave error pensar que el ateísmo acaba con la religión ya que el 99% de la religión es cultura. Un ateo musulmán es musulmán al 99% al igual que un ateo cristiano es cristiano al 99%

La realidad es que un ateo musulmán no se junta con un ateo cristiano y las cifras de matrimonios mixtos son muy pero que muy contundentes

No hay matrimonios mixtos entre ateos musulmanes y ateos cristianos

Hay matrimonios mixtos entre europeos sin problema, entre europeos y latinoamericanos también sin problemas. Baja con africanos, baja mucho con asiáticos y con moros es 0. 

Tenemos a Marruecos al lado y es infinitamente más fácil casarte con un chino que con un marroquí

El islam es una muralla infranqueable, cualquier ceutí que dice que la amistad con un moro llega hasta un punto y de ahí no pasa




McNulty dijo:


> Yo tengo mis dudas de que los hijos de los inmis moros nacidos aquí, y viviendo full vida occidental, sean tan religiosos como sus padres o abuelos. Lo que les mueve son cosas mucho más banales y terrenales, como el fútbol por ejemplo. Al final se convierten en unos borregos occidentales más. Se protegen entre ellos, viven juntos y hablan su idioma materno (algunos ni eso), pero tienden al ateísmo cada vez más.
> 
> Las religiones en entornos de abundancia económica sobran, tienen poco que ofrecer al vulgo.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Es un grave error pensar que el ateísmo acaba con la religión ya que el 99% de la religión es cultura. Un ateo musulmán es musulmán al 99% al igual que un ateo cristiano es cristiano al 99%
> 
> La realidad es que un ateo musulmán no se junta con un ateo cristiano y las cifras de matrimonios mixtos son muy pero que muy contundentes
> 
> ...



Pero si has nacido en occidente, y te has educado y vivido como un occidental cristiano, tu cultura la tiendes a apartar a la fuerza, y si pasas de la religión aún más. Es más, lo que se lleva entre los inmis es llegar a vivir como un occidental, por eso vienen aquí.

Y yo creo que sí, el aumento del ateísmo tiende a disipar las diferencias culturales y religiosas a la larga, porque hay un elemento de unión entre ateos 'de diferentes religiones', que es la negación de la idea de Dios. El abuelo va a misa, el padre va a veces y el hijo directamente no va. El hijo de ese hijo estará completamente ajeno al influjo religioso. Y comprará otra mercancía filosófica, el humanismo, el LGTBI o lo que esté más de moda en su época. Pero lo que está claro es que en entornos ricos, la religión pierde su función psicológica y social.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Dic 2022)

tomasjos dijo:


> Que se lo digan a los ganadores de las dos guerras mundiales. O a los vencedores de la guerra de Yugoslavia o a los que separaron Kosovo de Serbia, etc... Si unos pueden todos pueden



Que haya asesinos no significa que matar sea algo que puedas hacer


----------



## alfonbass (15 Dic 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Nadie fastidia más que tú escribiendo tonterías día tras día.



Te jodes, qué otra cosa te puedo decir, no voy a ponerme a llorar porque no te gusten las verdades, majete


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

los ratios de material destruido confirmado en la operacion sunnormal para hoy

Rusia 41 perdidas
Ucrania 8 perdidas

1:5


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero si has nacido en occidente, y te has educado y vivido como un occidental cristiano, tu cultura la tiendes a apartar a la fuerza, y si pasas de la religión aún más. Es más, lo que se lleva entre los inmis es llegar a vivir como un occidental, por eso vienen aquí.
> 
> Y yo creo que sí, el aumento del ateísmo tiende a disipar las diferencias culturales y religiosas a la larga, porque hay un elemento de unión entre ateos 'de diferentes religiones', que es la negación de la idea de Dios. El abuelo va a misa, el padre va a veces y el hijo directamente no va. El hijo de ese hijo estará completamente ajeno al influjo religioso. Y comprará otra mercancía filosófica, el humanismo, el LGTBI o lo que esté más de moda en su época. Pero lo que está claro es que en entornos ricos, la religión pierde su función psicológica y social.



He vivido en Ceuta y Melilla, he tenido compañeros en el ejército marroquíes (dicho por ellos mismos, vestían el uniforme español por dinero). Lo estáis viendo por toda Europa, hay un grupo que no se integra haya pasado 1 ó 3 generaciones , pero oye, si la cuestión es ser políticamente correctos pues vale.

*Serafín Fanjul: "No existe el deseo de integración entre los musulmanes"*

"Arabista con años de estudios, no es un historiador complaciente de los que eluden el debate.".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

nuevo episodio de kremlin factoria de ficcion, el putincelato colgao esperando la nueva ocurrencia



At4008 dijo:


> Propaganda ruski - FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> He vivido en Ceuta y Melilla, he tenido compañeros en el ejército marroquíes (dicho por ellos mismos, vestían el uniforme español por dinero). Lo estáis viendo por toda Europa, hay un grupo que no se integra haya pasado 1 ó 3 generaciones , pero oye, si la cuestión es ser políticamente correctos pues vale.



Vaya ejemplo me sacas, ese compañero tuyo está más integrado que muchos españoles que ni trabajan. Está pagando impuestos a la corona hezpañola, y no a la marroquí. Si me dices de menas que vienen aquí a delinquir y demás pues te lo podría comprar.
Los chinos hacen lo mismo, trabajan aquí, y pasan de mezclarse con españoles. Los panchos lo mismo. Pero contribuyen, eso al final es lo que determina la integración. No puedes pretender que bailen flamenco y se tiren 3h en el bar Paco pegando gritos.

Desde la perspectiva nacionalista puede ser motivo de preocupación el tema de la inmigración, no digo que no. Pero vamos, no es mi caso.


----------



## bigplac (15 Dic 2022)

Hay culturas que simplemente no se integran ni se pierden, como los gitanos o los judíos. Los hijos de los hijos de los gitanos inmigrantes allá por el 1500 habrían olvidado que eran gitanos asiáticos y se habrían integrado no? Pues vamos por el 2022
Los judíos llevan unos 2000 años y no parece que estén por la labor y eso en igualdad de condiciones

Una cultura tan claramente inferior como el ateísmo lgtbi de Disney plus no tiene absolutamente nada que hacer contra el islam. Es un guerra perdida

Ni siquiera el comunismo ruso pudo...

La única cultura que logró integrar a judíos y musulmanes fue la española, y costó la expulsión de los que se negaron y 200 años de Inquisición para los que se quedaron

solo hay que ver cómo estan por Kosovo

Pero vamos, que la realidad es testaruda , l cultura francesa, faro de occidente, creadora de la revolución francesa, habrá integrado sin problema a 4 moros no? Pues va ser que no





McNulty dijo:


> Pero si has nacido en occidente, y te has educado y vivido como un occidental cristiano, tu cultura la tiendes a apartar a la fuerza, y si pasas de la religión aún más. Es más, lo que se lleva entre los inmis es llegar a vivir como un occidental, por eso vienen aquí.
> 
> Y yo creo que sí, el aumento del ateísmo tiende a disipar las diferencias culturales y religiosas a la larga, porque hay un elemento de unión entre ateos 'de diferentes religiones', que es la negación de la idea de Dios. El abuelo va a misa, el padre va a veces y el hijo directamente no va. El hijo de ese hijo estará completamente ajeno al influjo religioso. Y comprará otra mercancía filosófica, el humanismo, el LGTBI o lo que esté más de moda en su época. Pero lo que está claro es que en entornos ricos, la religión pierde su función psicológica y social.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero si has nacido en occidente, y te has educado y vivido como un occidental cristiano, tu cultura la tiendes a apartar a la fuerza, y si pasas de la religión aún más. Es más, lo que se lleva entre los inmis es llegar a vivir como un occidental, por eso vienen aquí.
> 
> Y yo creo que sí, el aumento del ateísmo tiende a disipar las diferencias culturales y religiosas a la larga, porque hay un elemento de unión entre ateos 'de diferentes religiones', que es la negación de la idea de Dios. El abuelo va a misa, el padre va a veces y el hijo directamente no va. El hijo de ese hijo estará completamente ajeno al influjo religioso. Y comprará otra mercancía filosófica, el humanismo, el LGTBI o lo que esté más de moda en su época. Pero lo que está claro es que en entornos ricos, la religión pierde su función psicológica y social.



Es que la función psicológica o social de la religión es mucho más amplia de lo que tú crees. En este caso ser musulmán te convierte en un elegido, te vincula a una tradición cultural e histórica, no veo a ningún moro de 3ª o 4ª generación siendo fan o considerándose heredero de los RRCC. Pero sobre todo te convence de que eres distinto y esencialmente mejor. De hecho de eso saben mucho los separatas que ni siquiera son religiosos y en su mayoría son progres y ateos.

Para un moro convertirse al cristianismo es esencialmente rebajarse y humillarse. En otro caso las conversiones y no solo los matrimonios también serían mucho más frecuentes. Pero curiosamente estas se dan muy poco o sobre todo SOLO EN UN SENTIDO, es decir cristianas que se hacen muslimes al casarse o espabilados que se pasan a la chilaba para pillarse una buena jaca bereber con 18 añitos recién cumplidos.

Si todo fuese solo una cuestión de educación o economía, lo lógico sería que los morapios aceptasen masivamente una "religión" o cultura que aparece de forma sistemática como más moderna, sofisticada o prospera como es la sociedad de raíz cristiana. De hecho pasa entre los propios cristianos, donde vemos como los católicos se están "protestantizando" en su mayoría. En cambio los moros como los judíos, ahí los tienes. Prácticamente inasimilables e insolubles.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

tanta Z, ZzzZzzzZZZ ha terminado por afectar a los presidiarios de wagner



ALCOY dijo:


>


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Hay culturas que simplemente no se integran ni se pierden, como los gitanos o los judíos. Los hijos de los hijos de los gitanos inmigrantes allá por el 1500 habrían olvidado que eran gitanos asiáticos y se habrían integrado no? Pues vamos por el 2022
> Los judíos llevan unos 2000 años y no parece que estén por la labor y eso en igualdad de condiciones
> 
> Una cultura tan claramente inferior como el ateísmo lgtbi de Disney plus no tiene absolutamente nada que hacer contra el islam. Es un guerra perdida
> ...



Exacto más claro agua.

De hecho es tan así, que por ejemplo para los judíos aún siendo ateos, dicho judaísmo es algo intrínseco a su identidad más íntima. Por eso nos la tienen jurada a los españoles. Porque su mayor derrota como pueblo, como cultura, como religión, no fue como quieren colarnos el Holocausto o cualquier otro progromo más o menos mortífero. Sino el hecho de que aproximadamente 2/3 de los judíos españoles sefardíes terminasen convertidos al catolicismo y disueltos dentro de la cultura hispana. Al punto que hoy cualquier español puede afirmar que por puras matemáticas tiene aunque sea solo una gotita de sangre sefardí.

ESO si es una derrota absoluta o completa para esta gente. Ni el destierro, ni el asesinato.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Hay culturas que simplemente no se integran ni se pierden, como los gitanos o los judíos. Los hijos de los hijos de los gitanos inmigrantes allá por el 1500 habrían olvidado que eran gitanos asiáticos y se habrían integrado no? Pues vamos por el 2022
> Los judíos llevan unos 2000 años y no parece que estén por la labor y eso en igualdad de condiciones
> 
> Una cultura tan claramente inferior como el ateísmo lgtbi de Disney plus no tiene absolutamente nada que hacer contra el islam. Es un guerra perdida
> ...



Bueno hablar de integración cultural gracias a la inquisición...... Precisamente fue por la inquisición por lo que no hubo problemas culturales posteriores grandes en españa. Pero vamos, colgar al hereje ya no se lleva. O lo de desterrar a miles de personas porque practiquen otra religión tampoco. Y más cuando están contribuyendo en la economía cada vez más.

Yo la inquisición española la restauraría para combatir la corrupción política. Sería muy útil.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Es que la función psicológica o social de la religión es mucho más amplia de lo que tú crees. En este caso ser musulmán te convierte en un elegido, te vincula a una tradición cultural e histórica, no veo a ningún moro de 3ª o 4ª religión siendo fan o considerándose heredero de los RRCC. Pero sobre todo te convence de que eres distinto y esencialmente mejor. De hecho de eso saben mucho los separatas que ni siquiera son religiosos y en su mayoría son progres y ateos.
> 
> Para un moro convertirse al cristianismo es esencialmente rebajarse y humillarse. En otro caso las conversiones y no solo los matrimonios también serían mucho más frecuentes. Pero curiosamente estas se dan muy poco o sobre todo SOLO EN UN SENTIDO, es decir cristianas que se hacen muslimes al casarse o espabilados que se pasan a la chilaba para pillarse una buena jaca bereber con 18 añitos recién cumplidos.
> 
> Si todo fuese solo una cuestión de educación o economía, lo lógicos sería que los morapios aceptasen masivamente una "religión" o cultura que aparece de forma sistemática como más moderna, sofisticada o prospera como es la sociedad de raíz cristiana. De hecho pasa entre los propios cristianos, donde vemos como los católicos se están "protestantizando" en su mayoría. En cambio los moros como los judíos, ahí los tienes. Prácticamente inasimilables e insolubles.



Eso ya son cuestiones vuestras, que tendréis que dirimir (a hostias o dialogando) entre cristianos y musulmanes. A los ateos nos da igual, mientras se respete la libertad de culto y de pensar de cada cual.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Vaya ejemplo me sacas, ese compañero tuyo está más integrado que muchos españoles que ni trabajan. Está pagando impuestos a la corona hezpañola, y no a la marroquí. Si me dices de menas que vienen aquí a delinquir y demás pues te lo podría comprar.
> Los chinos hacen lo mismo, trabajan aquí, y pasan de mezclarse con españoles. Los panchos lo mismo. Pero contribuyen, eso al final es lo que determina la integración. No puedes pretender que bailen flamenco y se tiren 3h en el bar Paco pegando gritos.
> 
> Desde la perspectiva nacionalista puede ser motivo de preocupación el tema de la inmigración, no digo que no. Pero vamos, no es mi caso.



¿Compañero? Hablas en singular, te digo compañeros (mejor ex-compañeros). Ya te digo que esa gente no está integrada ni vistiendo el uniforme español, los españoles lo teníamos claro, estaban ellos y nosotros.

Los hispanoamericanos se integran en nuestra sociedad tarde o temprano, en caso como los argentinos, cubanos, chilenos, uruguayos o venezolanos la integración es inmediata. Incluso los hijos de los chinos, coreanos o japoneses se integran sin problemas.

Pero hay un grupo que va desde Lisboa hasta Berlín que ni de coña, tienes toda Europa para verlo macho.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso ya son cuestiones vuestras, que tendréis que dirimir (a hostias o dialogando) entre cristianos y musulmanes. A los ateos nos da igual, mientras se respete la libertad de culto y de pensar de cada cual.





Eres un cachondo. Eso vas y se lo cuentas a un ateo francés.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno hablar de integración cultural gracias a la inquisición...... *Precisamente fue por la inquisición por lo que no hubo problemas culturales posteriores grandes en españa. *Pero vamos, colgar al hereje ya no se lleva. O lo de desterrar a miles de personas porque practiquen otra religión tampoco. Y más cuando están contribuyendo en la economía cada vez más.
> 
> Yo la inquisición española la restauraría para combatir la corrupción política. Sería muy útil.



Macho, dime en que se diferencia un bosnio, un croata y un serbio. ¿En el idioma? No, hablan todos el mismo ¿En la sangre? No, son todos eslavos del sur, ¿En la religión? Pues sí, y dime tú que religioso era esa gente después de 40 años de comunismo.

Yo soy ateo, pero mi cultura es cristiana, y tengo claro a que grupo pertenezco.

p.d. fíjate en lo que has dicho.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> ¿Compañero? Hablas en singular, te digo compañeros (mejor ex-compañeros). Ya te digo que esa gente no está integrada ni vistiendo el uniforme español, los españoles lo teníamos claro, estaban ellos y nosotros.
> 
> Los hispanoamericanos se integran en nuestra sociedad tarde o temprano, en caso como los argentinos, cubanos, chilenos, uruguayos o venezolanos la integración es inmediata. Incluso los hijos de los chinos, coreanos o japoneses se integran sin problemas.
> 
> Pero hay un grupo que va desde Lisboa hasta Berlín que ni de coña, tienes toda Europa para verlo macho.



Coño pero si la cosa es de tal calibre QUE NO SE INTEGRAN NI LAS MORAS. La mujer que es el ser gregario por excelencia. La quedabién absoluta, el ser más flexible de la creación en ese aspecto. Capaz de acostarse con el asesino de su marido llegado el caso.

Es decir la hembra humana es el afán integrador hecho carne. Pues para encontrar una pareja cristiano-mora tienes que sudar. Y aún así es rarísimo que ella se haga católica. O mejor aún que no se haya tenido en la práctica que escapar o romper relaciones con su familia por el hecho de haberse casado con un cristiano o incluso ateo. 

Puedes ver a moritas pintadas y arregladas como occidentales, que a la hora de la verdad, van a seguir siendo moras para todo lo demás. Y que tarde o temprano terminarán con un moro con un 90% de probabilidades.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Macho, dime en que se diferencia un bosnio, un croata y un serbio. ¿En el idioma? No, hablan todos el mismo ¿En la sangre? No, son todos eslavos del sur, ¿En la religión? Pues sí, y dime tú que religioso era esa gente después de 40 años de comunismo.
> 
> Yo soy ateo, pero mi cultura es cristiana, y tengo claro a que grupo pertenezco.
> 
> p.d. fíjate en lo que has dicho.



Y como ateo, puedes entenderte con un ateo de cultura musulmana.

Es un poco lo que decía el redondo, ''yo soy el más mejoh porque practico x religión, o mi cultura es de esa religión, por tanto me siento superior al de otra cultura''. Eso son cuestiones de ego que no llevan a nada, solo al enfrentamiento.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y como ateo, puedes entenderte con un ateo de cultura musulmana.



Ni de broma, primero porque hay 4 contados con la mano, y segundo porque tendré más en común con un español de misa diaria que con un ateo de cultura musulmana.

Te pongo un caso muy raro, chica español casada con un chaval marroquí, ella mayor que él y atea, el zagal también ateo y con poco contacto con su familia. Pues el pavo hacía su ramadan y no comía cerdo. Te digo, con el chico no tenía problema, pero no era uno de los míos, aunque llevara en España la mitad de su vida, y él pensaba igual.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Y como ateo, puedes entenderte con un ateo de cultura musulmana.
> 
> Es un poco lo que decía el redondo, ''yo soy el más mejoh porque practico x religión, o mi cultura es de esa religión, por tanto me siento superior al de otra cultura''. Eso son cuestiones de ego que no llevan a nada, solo al enfrentamiento.



LO MISMO que puede o podía pensar un republicano frances. La "Frgggans" por encima de todo, todos únidos para defender el laicismo y la republík al margen de supersticiones y creencias, los símbolos religiosos fuera de los colegios. Y ya los ves. Todo por culpa de ingenuos prácticamente suicidas que mantienen lo mismo que tú.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Ni de broma, primero porque hay 4 contados con la mano, y segundo porque tendré más en común con un español de misa diaria que con un ateo de cultura musulmana.
> 
> Te pongo un caso muy raro, chica español casada con un chaval marroquí, ella mayor que él y atea, el zagal también ateo y con poco contacto con su familia. Pues el pavo hacía su ramadan y no comía cerdo. Te digo, con el chico no tenía problema, pero no era uno de los míos, aunque llevara en España la mitad de su vida, y él pensaba igual.



Es que tampoco es así. Es que yo precisamente también conozco a mucho moro occidentalizado, que incluso comen cerdo o beben alcohol, pero luego se hacen viejos, simplemente no les gusta el rollo occidental o el puterío de las occidentales y vuelven a lo suyo....

LOS ÚNICOS moros que he conocido que al final terminan casi integrados son algún que otro libanés de profesión liberal y nivel cultural alto que luego de llevar muchos años en España y estando casado con españolas pues terminan por olvidar sus raíces. Pero estos suelen ser contados y excepcionales. 

La inmensa mayoría no funciona así ni de coña.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Ni de broma, primero porque hay 4 contados con la mano, y segundo porque tendré más en común con un español de misa diaria que con un ateo de cultura musulmana.
> 
> Te pongo un caso muy raro, chica español casada con un chaval marroquí, ella mayor que él y atea, el zagal también ateo y con poco contacto con su familia. Pues el pavo hacía su ramadan y no comía cerdo. Te digo, con el chico no tenía problema, pero no era uno de los míos, aunque llevara en España la mitad de su vida, y él pensaba igual.



Si hace el Ramadán de ateo tiene poco. 

''Uno de los míos''  Sentimiento tribal absurdo, mal camino ese. A las personas se las valora por lo que son, no por el grupo al que pertenecen. Tiene que comer cerdo para que sea ''uno de los tuyos''? Ridículo.

El nacionalismo es una religión civil, y por tanto muy irracional en el fondo, cada día más convencido.

Pero vaya, esto da para otro hilo, nos estamos pasando de offtopic.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Es un poco lo que decía el redondo, ''yo soy el más mejoh porque practico x religión, o mi cultura es de esa religión, por tanto me siento superior al de otra cultura''. Eso son cuestiones de ego que no llevan a nada, solo al enfrentamiento.



De egos nada, hay culturas superiores a otras, eso no se puede ni discutir. 

Ahora bien, mientras esas culturas estén en su área de influencia y no quiera influir en la mía, no tengo ningún problema. 

Te pongo un ejemplo, la cultura norteamericana que antepone todo al dinero ("Me siento como un millón de dólares" esa frase de su refranero es mortal), el individualismo a extremos de psicopatía, con el rollo del pecado a cuesta, etc. no es mejor que la mía ni de broma. Pues cuanto menos cale en mi cultura mediterránea, grecorromana y judeocristiana mejor.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> LO MISMO que puede o podía pensar un republicano frances. La "Frgggans" por encima de todo, todos únidos para defender el laicismo y la republík al margen de supersticiones y creencias, los símbolos religiosos fuera de los colegios. Y ya los ves. Todo por culpa de ingenuos prácticamente suicidas que mantienen lo mismo que tú.



Pero eso es culpa de la gestión del estado, que han metido más de 6 millones de inmis musulmanes en francia como mano de obra barata, y han generado ellos un problema de la nada. Que con su pan se lo coman.

Lo mismo en hezpaña, si siguen metiendo marroquíes pues pasará igual.


----------



## Praktica (15 Dic 2022)

*Bielorrusia también libra su guerra*
11 de diciembre de 2022
https://topwar.ru/206354-belorussija-tozhe-vedet-svoju-vojnu.html
tr dee

*Cuántos materiales trágicos e indignados aparecieron ayer en la prensa tras el bombardeo de Donetsk y Donbass en general. Comprendo perfectamente a los autores de tales materiales. Cuando se mata a civiles sin motivo, simplemente porque viven en territorio enemigo, da miedo. Enfurece. El corazón exige venganza.

Cuando los descendientes de los vencedores del fascismo reconocen a la División SS Galitzia liberadores de Ucrania del fascismo y sus símbolos no son fascistas también enoja. *El cerebro se niega a comprender y aceptar este hecho. ¿Cómo es posible? ¿Cómo puedes abandonar la gloria de tus abuelos y bisabuelos? En Ucrania, resultó que sí.

¡Y no me digas que la gente no lo acepta! Lo han hecho, y pronto veremos la aparición de alguna unidad con un nombre similar. Donde servirán los descendientes de aquellos que desfilaron alegremente en 1943 frente a los 'fuhrers' de las SS en Lvov. Occidente, como de costumbre, saldrá con alguna excusa como la ‘ausencia de ideología fascista’ en esta unidad.

Olvidadas las lágrimas de madres, esposas, hijos que enviaron a sus hombres a la guerra. Olvidado todo lo que se habló sobre la necesidad de un buen entrenamiento de la infantería antes de enviarla al frente. Debemos... No importa lo que... Somos emocionales. Exigimos resultados aquí y ahora. Y al cabo de poco tiempo nos olvidamos de ello.

Pero no es de emociones de lo que quiero hablar hoy. Se trata de la 'cabeza fría'. Sobre lo que nosotros y nuestros aliados podemos hacer y haremos en caso de necesidad, en particular sobre Bielorrusia. No dudo en afirmar que es nuestro único aliado, por hoy, realmente preparado para la lucha.

Al precipitarnos en emociones, hemos olvidado de algún modo que* es precisamente Bielorrusia quien nos protege hoy en el frente occidental. Es nuestra defensa.* Se *defiende con maestría. No dando un pretexto a los países de la OTAN para lanzar operaciones militares, sino reprimiendo con dureza todas las provocaciones, rechazando todas las acusaciones y respondiendo con prontitud a todas las sanciones.

Bielorrusia debe ser arrastrada a la guerra

Sí, el tema de un posible ataque a Bielorrusia lleva varios años surgiendo con una regularidad envidiable. Al principio formaba parte de un plan, que sigue aplicándose hoy, para debilitar la influencia rusa en los países postsoviéticos. Bielorrusia se convertiría en la segunda Ucrania.*

Todos hemos visto cómo se llevó a cabo el* intento de golpe de Estado. Pero el Presidente Alexander Lukashenko demostró ser mucho más valiente y firme *que el Presidente Yanukovich. No temía utilizar la fuerza para restablecer el orden. Restablecer el poder estatal en Bielorrusia.

*Occidente intentó 'morder', jugar su tradicional carta sobre la dictadura del presidente y la ausencia de democracia, pero pronto, al darse cuenta de que el ataque era repelido desde esta dirección, se calló. *Los liberales bielorrusos se unieron a las filas de los 'combatientes' rusos y de otros países establecidos en Occidente.

La *provocación militar polaca y báltica en la historia de los refugiados terminó de la misma manera. La dura respuesta de los bielorrusos *y su disposición a defender su país calmaron a los acalorados combatientes occidentales. Se decidió abandonar la provocación militar. Todo esto ya es historia.

*Pero Bielorrusia debe participar en la acción militar, según Occidente. En primer lugar, debe minar la economía del país y, en segundo lugar, se sumará a las sanciones contra Rusia, que, aunque funcionan, son mucho menos eficaces de lo previsto. *Por eso hoy se escribe tan a menudo sobre un posible ataque de Bielorrusia a Ucrania y viceversa de Ucrania a Bielorrusia.

*En teoría, la idea de abrir un 'segundo frente' parece muy prometedora. Pero la aplicación práctica va claramente a la zaga. Kiev es muy consciente de que Ucrania simplemente no dispone de unidades que puedan penetrar realmente en la defensa bielorrusa. Los bielorrusos, frescos y bien entrenados, son muy capaces de detener a los atacantes.

Y la agrupación de 10.000 rusos no se quedará de brazos cruzados. Así pues, un segundo frente sería una solución asesina precisamente para Kiev. Los recursos y soldados, incluso con la enorme ayuda de Occidente, simplemente no son suficientes. *Un ataque así sólo es posible según el esquema previsto en la vieja anécdota: atacaremos y nos rendiremos rápidamente...

Personalmente me gusta mucho la postura del presidente bielorruso sobre esta cuestión. Por un lado, y Alexander *Lukashenko siempre lo recalca, Bielorrusia no quiere la guerra y está a favor de las negociaciones pacíficas. Pero, por otro lado, si la situación operativa lo requiere, Bielorrusia, cumpliendo con sus deberes de aliado, está dispuesta a entrar en la guerra del lado de Rusia.*

Por el momento no existe tal necesidad. Así que la principal tarea de nuestros aliados coincide con los intereses de los propios bielorrusos. Asegurar las fronteras del Estado de la Unión y la integridad del Estado bielorruso. A juzgar por las acciones de Minsk, los bielorrusos lo entienden. Y las palabras del Presidente Lukashenko sobre la reserva no son meras bravatas, sino un resultado real de este trabajo.

*El 'balcón bielorruso' se cierne sobre Polonia y los países bálticos. De hecho, sobre el flanco oriental de la OTAN. Hay que decir que hoy, como siempre en la historia de esta república, Bielorrusia es un amortiguador entre la OTAN y Rusia. El Estado que recibirá el primer golpe, el más duro.*

Muy reveladoras a este respecto son las palabras del Ministro de Defensa bielorruso, Teniente General Viktor Khrenin, en una entrevista concedida al diario bielorruso SB. Bielorrusia hoy'. Bien dicho, aunque algo inesperado para un militar de ese nivel. Hay que proteger la propia tierra de la guerra.

*'Sí, en primer lugar contamos con nosotros mismos. Pero sabemos que si necesitamos ayuda, tenemos un aliado fiable. *Por lo tanto, seguiremos adoptando medidas conjuntas para prevenir las amenazas militares al Estado de la Unión. Al hacerlo, me gustaría recordar las palabras del Comandante en Jefe: 'Lucharemos, lucharemos y moriremos en nuestro suelo'.

*¿Necesita Minsk responder a las amenazas de la OTAN?

Hasta ahora, no se ha planteado un ataque directo contra Bielorrusia.* Estas declaraciones, realizadas por los ministros de Defensa de algunos países vecinos de Bielorrusia, tienen más posibilidades de ser consumidas internamente. Algo así como 'tenemos que gastar más en armamento y en el ejército en general'. *No hay nada nuevo en ello. Los militares siempre y en todas partes andan escasos de dinero.

Y la posición de USA en este asunto también ha quedado bien establecida hasta ahora. ¿Por qué ir a la guerra ellos mismos cuando los ucranianos son perfectamente capaces de desempeñar el papel de 'carne'? *El *tristemente célebre artículo 5 del Tratado en caso de guerra con un país miembro de la alianza creará muchos problemas a los propios estadounidenses.* Tendrán que explicar su negativa a entrar en guerra con Rusia.

Pero esta situación podría cambiar rápidamente debido a Rusia Conocemos muy bien la actitud de Occidente ante todo tipo de acuerdos y tratados. Sólo son eficaces cuando Occidente los necesita. En cuanto cambia la situación internacional, Occidente se retira descaradamente y de forma unilateral de estos tratados.

*Hoy Estados Unidos está bastante contento con la situación en Europa. Los ucranianos son carne de cañón y los europeos vacas lecheras, Rusia es un molino para procesar. Siguen robando a Ucrania, siguen eliminando competidores a manos de Moscú. *Y el hecho de que Rusia tenga algo más de beneficios por la venta de hidrocarburos no es nada. Esos beneficios van a la guerra de todos modos. Directa o indirectamente, pero van a la guerra.

Por supuesto, si Estados Unidos huele una victoria real sobre Rusia, la orden de 'ataque' se dará de inmediato. Un enemigo herido es la mitad del enemigo. Aunque enfadado, con más ganas de matarte, pero a medias. Y la horda se lanzará al ataque. Ha ocurrido muchas veces en nuestra historia milenaria. Y, de nuevo, será Bielorrusia la primera.

*Por eso Minsk está haciendo grandes esfuerzos para mantener una alta eficacia de combate de su propio ejército.* Después de todo, el despliegue del ejército ruso llevará tiempo. Y ese tiempo debe ganarlo el heroísmo del ejército bielorruso. Pero este es un escenario que probablemente nunca se hará realidad.

Mucho más realista e incluso ya aplicado es un escenario completamente distinto. Es la *desestabilización de la vida interna en Bielorrusia. *Exactamente en el aspecto militar. Ahora *intentan introducir armas en el país desde el territorio de Ucrania. El KGB ya ha informado varias veces* de que los encuentran cerca de la frontera.

*Está claro por qué lo hacen los servicios especiales ucranianos. En una variante, se trata de armas necesarias para las provocaciones.* Y en la otra variante, será necesario para los *saboteadores y destacamentos de activistas, *que llegarán al territorio de Bielorrusia o ya están allí. Y no es una historia para pusilánimes. El Presidente *Lukashenko ha hablado en repetidas ocasiones de este peligro y ha advertido de que el KGB actuará con la mayor dureza posible en este caso.*

Está claro que *lo mejor para Occidente es presentarlo todo como un asunto interno de los bielorrusos.* En pocas palabras, terminar lo que se planeó hace años. De nuevo banderas blancas, de nuevo multitudes de jóvenes en las calles, pero ya con sangre. Con tiroteos con la policía y los antidisturbios: una versión unificada del Maidan ucraniano. *Así pues, hay mucho trabajo para el servicio de seguridad del Estado y el ejército en Bielorrusia.

Todo vuelve a depender de nuestra victoria.

Por desgracia, todo vuelve a depender de nuestra victoria. Sobre cómo terminará la operación. *Si ganamos, Bielorrusia también ganará. Si perdemos nuestro país, les ocurrirá lo mismo a los bielorrusos. Ahora somos responsables de dos países, de dos pueblos. Tal es la situación en el ámbito internacional.

No es Ucrania la que está en guerra contra nosotros. En un bloguero-patriota ucraniano he leído durante mucho tiempo un término bastante deliberado y preciso: 'tropas de la OTAN'. Así es precisamente. *Pero hoy tampoco somos sólo el ejército ruso. Somos el Ejército Aliado. Anteriormente, antes de que Donbass se convirtiera en parte de Rusia, puse la unión de Rusia y el LDPR en ese término. Hoy en día, el Ejército de la Unión es el ejército de Rusia y Bielorrusia.*

La guerra es diferente. Y participan en ella de distintas maneras. Incluso ganan de diferentes maneras.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> De egos nada, hay culturas superiores a otras, eso no se puede ni discutir.
> 
> Ahora bien, mientras esas culturas estén en su área de influencia y no quiera influir en la mía, no tengo ningún problema.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo, la cultura norteamericana que antepone todo al dinero ("Me siento como un millón de dólares" esa frase de su refranero es mortal), el individualismo a extremos de psicopatía, con el rollo del pecado a cuesta, etc. no es mejor que la mía ni de broma. Pues cuanto menos cale en mi cultura mediterránea, grecorromana y judeocristiana mejor.



Pues estarás sufriendo mucho, porque europa está en pleno proceso de americanización individualista. Entiendo lo que dices, pero vamos yo no le doy tanta importancia. Sentirse orgulloso o superior de algo tan aleatorio como nacer en un lugar determinado del planeta, me parece absurdo.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si hace el Ramadán de ateo tiene poco.
> 
> ''Uno de los míos''  Sentimiento tribal absurdo, mal camino ese. A las personas se las valora por lo que son, no por el grupo al que pertenecen. Tiene que comer cerdo para que sea ''uno de los tuyos''? Ridículo.
> 
> ...



Yo celebro la Navidad, no por eso creo en dios.

Tú sabes que somos primates ¿No?, te lo digo porque parece que creas que somos felinos (como creen los liberales). El sentimiento tribal es tan natural a nuestra especie, como el caminar erguido.

Lógicamente hay españoles que no comen cerdo o no toman alcohol, y no por ello son menos españoles que yo. 

Yo no soy nacionalista, soy patriota, sino sabes la diferencia otro día y en otro hilo te lo explico.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Yo celebro la Navidad, no por eso creo en dios.
> 
> Tú sabes que somos primates ¿No?, te lo digo porque parece que creas que somos felinos (como creen los liberales). El sentimiento tribal es tan natural a nuestra especie, como el caminar erguido.
> 
> ...



Eso es como lo de 'yo no soy putero, soy mujeriego.'


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues estarás sufriendo mucho, porque europa está en pleno proceso de americanización individualista. Entiendo lo que dices, pero vamos yo no le doy tanta importancia. Sentirse orgulloso o superior de algo tan aleatorio como nacer en un lugar determinado del planeta, me parece absurdo.



Yo no he dicho que me sienta superior u orgulloso, simplemente que hay culturas superiores a otras, y eso es evidente. Yo me siento orgulloso de mis metas, y de las de mi familia.

Sobre la aleatoriedad, pues no es real, si eres ateo lo entenderás mejor. No hay un cielo donde las almas esperan para entrar al vientre de una mujer, si fuera así, te daría la razón, que fuera español o indonesio hubiera sido aleatoio. La realidad es que yo solo podría haber nacido con los padres que tuve, ya que soy parte de ellos. Espero que entiendas algo tan básico.


----------



## España1 (15 Dic 2022)

A los Moros ni la hora, ocho siglos nos costó echarlos


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Eso es como lo de 'yo no soy putero, soy mujeriego.'



Te lo voy a explicar, el nacionalismo se costruye contra algo, básicamente contra otra idea de nación, el patriotismo no.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que me sienta superior u orgulloso, simplemente que hay culturas superiores a otras, y eso es evidente. Yo me siento orgulloso de mis metas, y de las de mi familia.
> 
> Sobre la aleatoriedad, pues no es real, si eres ateo lo entenderás mejor. No hay un cielo donde las almas esperan para entrar al vientre de una mujer, si fuera así, te daría la razón, que fuera español o indonesio hubiera sido aleatoio. La realidad es que yo solo podría haber nacido con los padres que tuve, ya que soy parte de ellos. Espero que entiendas algo tan básico.



Evidente para tí, desde tu perspectiva tribal. El que es musulmán se sentirá superior a ti, el asiático lo mismo, y así con todo.

No me has entendido bien, porque justamente he dicho lo contrario a lo que me atribuyes. Hablamos del lugar de tu nacimiento (que es completamente aleatorio), no de quien te engendró. Podrías haber nacido en Indonesia, y sentirte superior a los thailandeses o yo que sé.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Te lo voy a explicar, el nacionalismo se costruye contra algo, básicamente contra otra idea de nación, el patriotismo no.



Correcto, y el nacionalismo hezpañol se construyó contra otras naciones como Francia, Portugal etc.

Para mí lo de patriota, palabro que resucitó Pablo Iglesias para que no le llamaran facha sus amigos, es igual a ser nacionalista, tienen el mismo significado. Pero entiendo que no te quieras equiparar con los nacionalistas fraccionarios que tanto debes de odiar.

En el fondo sois lo mismo, unos queriendo ser nación, y otros intentando que no se fragmente la suya. Ambos partís de la defensa de vuestro terruño como único e indivisible. Craso error.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Evidente para tí, desde tu perspectiva tribal. El que es musulmán se sentirá superior a ti, el asiático lo mismo, y así con todo.
> 
> No me has entendido bien, porque justamente he dicho lo contrario a lo que me atribuyes. Hablamos del lugar de tu nacimiento (que es completamente aleatorio), no de quien te engendró. Podrías haber nacido en Indonesia, y sentirte superior a los thailandeses o yo que sé.



Yo no me siento superior a nadie, pero tengo claro que mi cultura sí, y esto no va de sentimientos, va de pruebas empíricas. 

Veo que no me has entendido, mis padres son madrileños, si hubiera nacido en Tailandia hubiera seguido siendo español, nunca hubiera sido tailandes, y eso es algo que los propios thai entienden perfectamente. Si hubiera nacido en otra cultura similar a la de mis padres, pues la cosa hubiera cambiado, si hubiera nacido en Argentina o Francia sí me podría sentir de esas dos patrias, pero siempre teniendo en cuenta que ante todo soy español.

Te recuerdo lo que dijo uno de los jugadores de la selección de Marruecos, un chaval nacido y criado en la comunidad de Madrid "Yo jugaba con la selección sub 17, cuando estuve conviviendo con mis compañeros, me di cuenta que ese no era mi lugar, yo me había cría en una familia árabe", el chaval abandonó la selección española.

p.d. tú cuando piensas en un japonés o en un sueco que te viene a la cabeza.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto, y el nacionalismo hezpañol se construyó contra otras naciones como Francia, Portugal etc.
> 
> Para mí lo de patriota, palabro que resucitó Pablo Iglesias para que no le llamaran facha sus amigos, es igual a ser nacionalista, tienen el mismo significado. Pero entiendo que no te quieras equiparar con los nacionalistas fraccionarios que tanto debes de odiar.
> 
> En el fondo sois lo mismo, unos queriendo ser nación, y otros intentando que no se fragmente la suya. Ambos partís de la defensa de vuestro terruño como único e indivisible. Craso error.



Estás más perdido que Adan el día de la madre, macho.

No solo existe el nacionalismo periférico, sino también el español. Yo detesto ambos.

El concepto de patria no solo se refiere al estado nación, también a lugares donde nacistes o te sientes cómodo porque te sientes en casa.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Yo no me siento superior a nadie, pero tengo claro que mi cultura sí, y esto no va de sentimientos, va de pruebas empíricas.
> 
> Veo que no me has entendido, mis padres son madrileños, si hubiera nacido en Tailandia hubiera seguido siendo español, nunca hubiera sido tailandes, y eso es algo que los propios thai entienden perfectamente. Si hubiera nacido en otra cultura similar a la de mis padres, pues la cosa hubiera cambiado, si hubiera nacido en Argentina o Francia sí me podría sentir de esas dos patrias, pero siempre teniendo en cuenta que ante todo soy español.
> 
> ...



Tienes un lío en la cabeza espectacular. Si hubieras nacido en Thailandia serías tailandés, aún teniendo padres españoles. Otra cosa es que te identifiques racialmente con una nacionalidad u otra. Eso ya es una cuestión tuya de prejuicios. Pero si naces, te crías y te educas en thailandia, eres thailandés te guste o no.

Eres de la nación que pone en tu DNI, no hay más.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Estás más perdido que Adan el día de la madre, macho.
> 
> No somo existe el nacionalismo periférico, sino también el español. Yo detesto ambos.



Pues tú ni te cuento macho.

Detestas el nacionalismo español, pero te sientes orgulloso de ser español. Ok


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Tienes un lío en la cabeza espectacular. Si hubieras nacido en Thailandia serías tailandés, aún teniendo padres españoles. Otra cosa es que te identifiques racialmente con una nacionalidad u otra. Eso ya es una cuestión tuya de prejuicios. Pero si naces, te crías y te educas en thailandia, eres thailandés te guste o no.
> 
> Eres de la nación que pone en tu DNI, no hay más.



No, el lío lo tienes tú por creer en la postmodernidad que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. 

Chico, que el DNI es un plástico, solo sirve a efectos jurídicos, nada más.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> No, el lío lo tienes tú por creer en la postmodernidad que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> Chico, que el DNI es un plástico, solo sirve a efectos jurídicos, nada más.



Vives en una contradicción muy propia del nacionalismo. Es normal.
Y te parece poco? 
Con ese plástico tus enemigos musulmanes te identifican como hereje de tierras cristianas.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues tú ni te cuento macho.
> 
> Detestas el nacionalismo español, pero te sientes orgulloso de ser español. Ok



¿Dónde he dicho yo que me sienta orgulloso de ser español? Ya te dije que solo me siento orgulloso de mismo metas conseguidas y las de mi familia. Solo te he dicho que mi cultura es muy superior a otras, y por supuesto me siento agradecido de nacer en una patria donde vale la pena nacer. Haré todo lo posible que siga siendo así, no ya por mí, sino por mis hijos, por eso soy patriota.

Macho, que es muy simple de entender.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> ¿Dónde he dicho yo que me sienta orgulloso de ser español? Ya te dije que solo me siento orgulloso de mismo metas conseguidas y las de mi familia. Solo te he dicho que mi cultura es muy superior a otras, y por supuesto me siento agradecido de nacer en una patria donde vale la pena nacer. Haré todo lo posible que siga siendo así, no ya por mí, sino por mis hijos, por eso soy patriota.
> 
> Macho, que es muy simple de entender.



Perfecto, tu cultura es superior y la más guachi. No das para más.

Fin del offtopic por mi parte.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Vives en una contradicción muy propia del nacionalismo. Es normal.
> Y te parece poco?
> Con ese plástico tus enemigos musulmanes te identifican como hereje de tierras cristianas.



No hay ninguna contradicción, el problema lo tenéis lo que os creéis que sois o felinos (liberales) o abejas (comunistas). Los que tenemos claro que somos primates, no tenemos ningún problema.

Yo no tengo enemigos, mientras no quieran cambiar mi patria, no tengo ningún problema con ellos.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Perfecto, tu cultura es superior y la más guachi. No das para más.
> 
> Fin del offtopic por mi parte.



No he dicho que sea la mejor, sino que es mejor que otras.

Buenas noches.


----------



## España1 (15 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1292799
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292798
> 
> ...



Vengo yo a leer sobre nacionalidades y aquí viene usted a hablar de la guerra ucrania Rusia. 

Pero por favor, eso no


----------



## quinciri (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Estás más perdido que Adan el día de la madre, macho.
> 
> No solo existe el nacionalismo periférico, sino también el español. Yo detesto ambos.
> 
> El concepto de patria no solo se refiere al estado nación, también a lugares donde nacistes o te sientes cómodo porque te sientes en casa.



Me explique lo del "nacionalismo periférico", que yo también me pierdo. Gracias.

Y lo de "estado nación" ¿Como hay que entenderlo según su parecer ? ¿ ... que no son posibles naciones sin estado, o que de ser posibles no cuentan para nada mientras no haya un estado que de algún modo ampare su pervivencia ?

O inversamente, ¿Hay que entender que un estado sin una nación no sirve para nada, o que no es posible la existencia de uno sin la otra ?


----------



## quinciri (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> me siento agradecido de nacer en una patria donde vale la pena nacer



Si, seguro que después de haber nacido en otras veinte patrias o países, y por comparación "empírica"...  

Y decir que en tu patria vale la pena nacer, es casi tanto como decir que estas orgulloso de tu patria-estado-nacion ...


----------



## willbeend (15 Dic 2022)

Menuda jartá de propaganda cristofascista en las ultimas paginas (unas 20), pues nada, a hacer limpieza.


----------



## Kan de Kanes (15 Dic 2022)

*JAJAJAJAJA*


----------



## carlosito (15 Dic 2022)

Ya en diciembre se observa de nuevo un relativo estancamiento con ciertos pequeños avances rusos en Bakhmut, Avdeevka, sur de Ugledar y Marynka si que llegue el quiebre definitivo en algunos de los tres puntos críticos anteriores. Las tropas Ucranianas siguen las recomendaciones de los asesores occidentales resistiendo en las plazas fortificadas anteriores y buscando irrumpir en losfrentes de Svatovo -Kremenaya y Zaporozhie respectivamente sin éxito. 

La estrategia de desgaste que pretende Rusia pese a errores y descuidos que son inexplicables para más de uno continua. Lo novedoso del tema es que ya en el mando Ucraniano han reportado que ilas tropas rusas han cambiado de activas en las áreas de Bakhmut y Avdeevka aprendiendo de las que emplearon las fuerzas Ucranianas en el área de Izyum por ejemplo atacando en pequeñas unidades y causando desconcierto en varios puntos debilitando las defensas hasta lograr un punto de quiebre. Esto es un punto muy interesante porquería podría hablarse de que se ha logrado mejorar en aspectos débiles como operaciones de reconocimiento y un poco de coordinación.

Anteriormente se estaban realizando ataques con los mismos batallones enteros donde la mismas tropas Ucranianas que lo hacen mucho mejor en la defensiva podían infligir serias bajas, teniendo estos avances un resultado injustificado.

Esto da a entender que las tropas rusas y aliadas aprenden de sus errores de todas formas. Pero en la misma dirigencia es difícil de entender ciertas decisiones como no terminar de destruir la estructura energética e incluso la red de ferrocarriles. (Menos mal para la población)

En el lado Ucraniano siguen los intentos de contraofensiva que no resultan no solo por la inferioridad en cuanto artillería sino por la deficiencia en cuanto coordinar el apoyo de la última junto con el de la aviación (en donde también hay inferioridad). Por ahora se observa ya muy difícil repetir los éxitos de Kupyansk y Liman antes de una movilización prevista a inicios del siguiente ños facilitados por la respuesta ineficaz rusa o su misma falta de previsión en Khersón dónde nunca pudieron resolver el problema de la desproporción de fuerzas en relacion con las Ucranianas dónde ya mencionaban un factor de 7 a 1, que podría ser la verdadera causa del retiro ruso en Khersón.

El problema para Ucrania de agotamiento de recursos armamentísticos (sobre todo en los sistemas antiaereos)que se facilitan por cierta corrupción o estrategias fallidas, ya es reportado incluso en medios occidentales. Puede ya explicar el tema de una potencial instalación de misiles patriot. De todas formas también se mencionan las limitaciones que se tienen al entregar cantidades requeridas. La producción en occidente se observa Incluso dilatada en el tiempo.

Todo eso hace pensar si realmente occidente buscaba en realidad que el conflicto se presentará de esta forma o sí mas bien se buscará empantanar a Rusia en una guerra de resistencia después de una ocupación inmediata. La ayuda prestada a Ucrania en la operación especial no permite soportar lo segundo. Es más sostenible el hecho de que Ucrania con sus mejores tropas en el Donbass buscarán antes del ataque de la operación crear caos en la frontera rusa realizando una guerra de alta intensidad en las repúblicas separatistas y buscando culpar a Rusia haciendo sacudir sus territorios limitrofes y obligarla a presentar una guerra con ingentes recursos donde las perdidas se incrementarían frente a una estrategia defensiva y amparada en fortificaciones muy duras de destruir. Sin embargo Rusia ha optimizado sus recursos y evitan incurrir en una estrategia tradicional con sus tanques víctimas de los ATGM aviones víctimas de Manpads y un terreno minado que no permite ofensivas duraderas.

Si se presentaba la ocupación como tal, Más de una fuente afirma que se buscaría la estrategia de actos de rebelión, terrorismo y uso de psy-ops. Pero esto quizás se compruebe más adelante, ya que las explicaciones abundan y queda el saber cuál se ajusta a lo que sucede.


----------



## Archimanguina (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Os traigo una exclusiva
> 
> El abogado de la diputada pillada infraganti,declara que el jefe es Josep borrell y Úrsula junto a la presidenta metzola
> 
> ...



los servicios secretos rusos van a cobrar una buena paga de productividad este mes. Estan sacando toda la mierda del jardin uropeo.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## damnun_infectum (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que Francia es, o ha sido al menos con los europeos, el auténtico "melting pot", pocas sociedades verás en el mundo en las que hijos de extranjeros y hasta extranjeros nativos lleguen a la presidencia, sean ídolos de masas, científicos de talla mundial... ha funcionado bastante bien el invento.



Buenos días; eso,... o que taladran todo lo que se menea y sin límite espacial ni temporal; véase Micron y señora.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Te jodes, qué otra cosa te puedo decir, no voy a ponerme a llorar porque no te gusten las verdades, majete



Que haya que aguantar tus chorradas y tu demagogía es el precio que hay que pagar por recibir aqui algo de información alternativa. Vale la pena y mas que os pese a los CM aqui estamos pese a vuestros intentos de llenar el hilo de cuanta mas bazofia mejor.

En el fondo tienes que estar agradecido. Este sobresualdo te lo llevas gracias a nosotros...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alguien va a tener que pedir muchas disculpas......en estos momentos o en breves días tras una declaración de Zakharova, Lavrov o Surovikin ( creo que lo debería hacer el mismo Putin, opto por que será Surovikin) se van a activar en aire y mar los sistemas nucleares rusos en modo ataque.
> 
> 
> Que dice el Art 19 apartado C de la Doctrina Nuclear Rusa:
> ...




No se podía de saber:

*En Gran Bretaña, vieron la carga del misil balístico intercontinental Yars en el lanzador como una señal para Occidente.*
Daily Mail: cargar el Yars ICBM en el lanzador fue una señal para Occidente


15 diciembre 2022 07:07


Cargar el misil balístico intercontinental "Yars" en el lanzador de silo (silo) es una señal para los países de Occidente. Esta opinión fue expresada por periodistas del diario Daily Mail el miércoles 14 de diciembre.

Según la publicación, tanto Reino Unido como Estados Unidos están dentro del alcance del cohete .

La publicación llamó la atención sobre las palabras del comandante de la división de misiles, el coronel Alexei Sokolov, quien señaló que "la Patria recibirá otra muestra de armas de misiles nucleares, que nos permitirán resolver cualquier tarea a nivel estratégico".

El 15 de diciembre se instaló el misil Yars en el silo con la ayuda de una unidad de transporte y carga. Las operaciones tecnológicas complejas toman varias horas.


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> *Serafín Fanjul: "No existe el deseo de integración entre los musulmanes"*
> 
> "Arabista con años de estudios, no es un historiador complaciente de los que eluden el debate.".



una cultura/religión que responde eficientemente a los problemas de la existencia humana es normal que no quiera integrarse en una que fue algo (mucho) pero que va a la deriva. el islam ganará en europa; occidente quedará reducido, provisionalmente, a las américas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

Finlandia:

Muchos países de la UE, con toda su voluntad, no pueden rechazar el suministro de energía de Rusia. No hay condiciones económicas e infraestructurales para esto, y la voluntad política y la rusofobia por sí solas no son suficientes. En este caso, al rescate de las autoridades antirrusas de dicho estado surge la oportunidad de realizar una pequeña estafa y falsificar un informe sobre la reducción de la dependencia del gas ruso con una grave distorsión de las estadísticas.

Esto es exactamente lo que está haciendo el liderazgo finlandés, declarando que Helsinki no ha estado comprando gas de gasoductos de Rusia durante mucho tiempo, supuestamente no queriendo patrocinar a Moscú y comprar materias primas por rublos. Este enfoque permitió obtener una victoria exclusivamente psicológica sobre las materias primas domésticas, pero no económica ni energética.

Es obvio que el invierno en el país del norte llega a tiempo y todavía es necesario calentar el parque de viviendas, así como alimentar la industria de Helsinki. Al mismo tiempo, las necesidades de la república son relativamente pequeñas y, en el contexto de la extraordinaria lucha de Asia y Europa por el suministro de GNL africano y estadounidense, Finlandia estaba completamente a merced del GNL ruso. Es decir, ni los comerciantes locales ni las autoridades mencionan que hasta el 89% del combustible licuado que ingresa al mercado interno es ruso. Por lo tanto, la adicción no se ha ido a ninguna parte, solo ha cambiado su carácter.

Los finlandeses importan GNL del proyecto Cryogas-Vysotsk, propiedad de Novatek. Y la carga de la planta en las condiciones actuales no disminuye, dice el jefe de la empresa Leonid Mikhelson. Según las estadísticas, durante los once meses de este año, Finlandia compró GNL doméstico por 76 millones de euros, gastando un total de 85 millones en gas. Si calcula el porcentaje, obtiene exactamente el mismo 89%. Pero, por supuesto, las autoridades guardan silencio al respecto, haciendo alarde del simple hecho de una negativa total a suministrar gas por tubería, mientras lo reemplazan con materias primas de la Federación Rusa en un estado diferente de agregación.

Finlandia no podrá rechazar el gas ruso. Ninguno de los proveedores asignará y luego redirigirá pequeños flujos para las necesidades de la república, arriesgando contratos de volumen a largo plazo. Así que Helsinki está condenado a la cooperación de gas con Rusia en un futuro próximo


----------



## Loignorito (15 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Esto que está pasando tiene pinta de ser un "_sálvese quien pueda_" de los del otro lado del charco, que se mantienen a flote pisando cabezas europeas



Pues sí, es una forma de decirlo. Como en un trasatlántico que saben que se va a pique y unos cuantos urden un plan para hacerse con los botes, el agua dulce y los salvavidas contándoles milongas a los que pretenden dejar atrás. No hay para todos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

*Los alemanes comenzaron a llegar a la región de Kaliningrado para pasar el invierno.*
Gobernador Alikhanov: los residentes alemanes van a Kaliningrado a pasar el invierno debido a los altos precios de la vivienda y los servicios comunales


15 diciembre 2022 09:49


En la región de Kaliningrado, debido a los altos precios de los servicios públicos, los residentes de Alemania comenzaron a venir a pasar el invierno. Así lo anunció el jueves 15 de diciembre el gobernador de la región, Anton Alikhanov.


“Vecinos, por cierto, una cosa increíble, vienen. Hay alemanes individuales que vienen a nosotros a pasar el invierno. Hubo una conversación con un alemán específico. Preguntamos: ¿qué haces aquí? Y él dice: pasaremos el invierno contigo ”, dijo Alikhanov en una entrevista con RIA Novosti.

Según él, los residentes de la región que alquilan apartamentos pueden ganar dinero con los alemanes.



“Alquilar un apartamento, pagar las facturas de los servicios públicos durante cuatro meses en Kaliningrado es como un mes en algún lugar de Düsseldorf”, especificó


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Dic 2022)

la cuestión no es si los musulmanes "se integran" o no -que no lo harán- sino cuándo nos convertiremos todos en masa. "sumisión" de houellebecq da pistas


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> De egos nada, hay culturas superiores a otras, eso no se puede ni discutir.
> 
> Ahora bien, mientras esas culturas estén en su área de influencia y no quiera influir en la mía, no tengo ningún problema.
> 
> Te pongo un ejemplo, la cultura norteamericana que antepone todo al dinero ("Me siento como un millón de dólares" esa frase de su refranero es mortal), el individualismo a extremos de psicopatía, con el rollo del pecado a cuesta, etc. no es mejor que la mía ni de broma. Pues cuanto menos cale en mi cultura mediterránea, grecorromana y judeocristiana mejor.



el catolicismo pre-tridentino tiene más en común con el islam que con el catolicismo de guitarras y órgano hammond. (la contrarreforma fue la aceptación de la derrota del catolicismo que sólo sobrevivió como "cultura popular")


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

*Rheinmetall construye una nueva producción de municiones en Alemania*


...........


Los presupuestos militares y civiles de la OTAN ascienden actualmente a unos 1.800 millones de euros. Eso es muy poco dinero en comparación con el gasto en defensa de cada Estado miembro. Según los documentos de la alianza, solo la de EE.UU. fue de 822.000 millones de dólares estadounidenses (769.000 millones de euros) y la de Alemania, de 55.600 millones de euros.


Mientras tanto, Rheinmetall anunció que establecería una nueva y extensa planta de producción de municiones en Alemania con el objetivo de abastecer a la Bundeswehr de forma independiente. Los sistemas para las llamadas municiones de calibre medio deberían estar listos en enero, confirmó la compañía de armamentos a pedido.









Ukraine-News ++ Rheinmetall baut neue Munitionsfertigung in Deutschland auf ++ - WELT


Rheinmetall baut in Deutschland eine umfangreiche neue Munitionsfertigung zur unabhängigen Versorgung der Bundeswehr auf. Die Nato-Staaten erhöhen ihre Gemeinschaftsausgaben um 30 Prozent. Russland warnt die USA vor einem Export von Patriot-Raketen. Mehr im Liveticker.




www.welt.de


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Es increíble que siendo un foro donde las encuestan daban mayoría a los pro rusos con bastante holgura, sólo tengamos hilos en el principal cagados por las chaperas.
> 
> O no trabajan o son cm’s, pero es acojonante.
> 
> ...



Ignore 

Es mágico


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Si??? No jodas 

Rusia puede atacar en Ucrania armamento ucraniano? Ohhhh


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo tengo mis dudas de que los hijos de los inmis moros nacidos aquí, y viviendo full vida occidental, sean tan religiosos como sus padres o abuelos. Lo que les mueve son cosas mucho más banales y terrenales, como el fútbol por ejemplo. Al final se convierten en unos borregos occidentales más. Se protegen entre ellos, viven juntos y hablan su idioma materno (algunos ni eso), pero tienden al ateísmo cada vez más.
> 
> Las religiones en entornos de abundancia económica sobran, tienen poco que ofrecer al vulgo.



No, no es eso. Como dices, muchos sino la mayoría son ateos, y no se pasan rezando hacia la Meca varias veces al día como sus padres o abuelos.
Lo que sucede es que la forma de ver el mundo, de entender el mundo, de comportarse está totalmente dictada por la cultura islámica. 

Es lo mismo que en Occidente. Aquí la mayoría de la gente no es religiosa y no va a misa. Sin embargo los valores, lo que está bien, mal, etc. están dictados por la cultura religiosa judeo-cristiana. Los valores religiosos al final determinan los sustratos de las culturas.


----------



## Loignorito (15 Dic 2022)

Os voy a poner algo que me ha llegado por Whatsapp. Cuando lo leí no daba crédito por el nivel de mentira del que son capaces. Me lo envió ayer una clienta mía, una ancianita de esas que solo ve la TV. Es para 'arrancarse los ojos' directamente:


Por favor pásalo al grupo




MENSAJE URGENTE DE NUESTROS HERMANOS DEL CONCILIO GLOBAL DE NACIONES EN UCRANIA




:

Queridos amigos, hermanos y hermanas de diferentes partes del mundo,
Apelamos en este momento oscuro para todos nosotros, cuando las nubes negras de las explosiones bloquean el sol sobre nuestra capital.
Esta noche, las fuerzas especiales de élite de la Federación Rusa junto con las unidades musulmanas chechenas asaltarán una de las ciudades más antiguas y hermosas del mundo, la capital espiritual de Europa del Este: la ciudad de Kiev




. Todos los que pueden empuñar un arma se han levantado para defender la capital, incluidos estudiantes, escolares e incluso jubilados.
Esta noche y mañana son cruciales. Todo lo que todo el mundo civilizado creyó y construyó hasta ahora está en juego. Con lágrimas en los ojos te pedimos, sin importar la zona horaria, que pases todo este tiempo orando a Dios




. Ore para que el Señor nos proteja de las personas que quieren burlarse de la fe y la verdad de Dios.
¡Reenvíen este mensaje a todos sus amigos, familiares y conocidos en Europa, Asia, América y en todo el mundo!
La oración es más fuerte que el enemigo más fuerte !
Con amor y esperanza en el Señor,
Tus hermanos y hermanas de Ucrania




.
En este Santo momento, en este santo lugar y en esta santa hora, en el nombre de Dios
*, ten piedad y misericordia de nosotros y del mundo entero. Santo Dios, Santo fuerte, Santo inmortal ten piedad de Ucrania, de nosotros y del mundo entero.*

*Dios miranos con compasión, no nos dejes Señor . Señor de los ejércitos, Ucrania clama por ti y el mundo entero . Manda ángeles alrededor de todo aquel hombre que luchará hasta la muerte . El Señor es SU PASTOR ! Su vara y cayado los llevará . Cúbrelos con tus alas Señor en el nombre del Padre, del Hijo y del Espíritu Santo.*
*Amen*

Tan pronto te llegue debe salir. Jornada de Oración por Ucrania, nosotros y el Mundo entero
Pasalo, la palabra es fuerza y fe


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Espero que lo empuren bien.



_Es despreciable y se lo merece, pero él también tiene trapos sucios de los demás.
Pasaría más o menos como ha reaccionado la griega. Y los liberales que tanto se rasgan las vestiduras estarían mejor de perfil para que no les salpique._


----------



## millie34u (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

Tras la carga del ICBM ruso, lo normal sería que la USA o Uk activen alguno de sus misiles nucleares.

Luego no quiero lloros....

Es evidente que con el ataque al aeródromo nuclear ruso se buscaba por parte de USA-UK precisamente esto, pero a algunos no les va a gustar esta escalada.

La partida continua.....


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (15 Dic 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> la cuestión no es si los musulmanes "se integran" o no -que no lo harán- sino cuándo nos convertiremos todos en masa. "sumisión" de houellebecq da pistas



Gran novela, por cierto. Muy recomendable, y en efecto, da muchas pistas.


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Siempre se dice eso, pero realmente no sé si subir en la política es como conseguir papeles en el cine.



_Ingenuo. 
Eso y más. Incluida tu amiga Ayuso._


----------



## Malevich (15 Dic 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> el catolicismo pre-tridentino tiene más en común con el islam que con el catolicismo de guitarras y órgano hammond. (la contrarreforma fue la aceptación de la derrota del catolicismo que sólo sobrevivió como "cultura popular")



Si tú sacas la cultura popular de la ecuación, el catolicismo actual es protestantismo "coronado". 

Si yo fuera creyente, me haría ortodoxo, pero sin dudar un momento....


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

Y Polonia. siendo Polonia...¿Tendrán esa famosa bacteria que los lanza contra sus depredadores?
La verdades que son la mitad, pero son los que se llevan el gato al agua...

Dios los cria, Hitler les junta y EEUU les envía a la picadora. Así sea.

*>…La cámara baja del Parlamento polaco (Sejm) adoptó el miércoles por la noche
una resolución que reconoce a Rusia como un país que apoya el terrorismo. 
231 diputados votaron por la aprobación de la resolución, 226 parlamentarios 
no participaron en esta votación. *


*> El texto de la resolución afirma que Rusia es "directamente responsable" 
del accidente del avión de Malaysian Airlines (vuelo MH17) en julio de 2014 
y del accidente del avión del gobierno polaco cerca de Smolensk en abril de 2010.*


----------



## Impresionante (15 Dic 2022)

El corneao lo tiene claro


----------



## Mellizio (15 Dic 2022)

¿Llegamos ya a los 100.000 muertos oficiales antes de año en las filas rusas por ir a invadir a otro pais? 
A saber el nº de heridos que no computan en esos 100.000
Menos mal que era una operación de 3 días.
Lo único que han conseguido es destruir la infraestructura eléctrica y arrasar ciudades, vaya jugada estrategica. 
Mientras tanto toca a seguir siendo una poblacion callada, de unico discurso. Vaya dictadura se está quedando en Rusia


----------



## Argentium (15 Dic 2022)

*Putin desempolvó la amenaza definitiva contra el poderío militar de EE.UU. y Occidente*
15/12/2022 07:25
Por orden del gobierno de Vladimir Putin, según consignó la agencia estatal _TASS_, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso *puso en “servicio de combate” al imponente misil balístico intercontinental Yars. *El proyectil fue cargado el miércoles en un lanzador instalado dentro de la región rusa de Kaluga.

“En el período previo al Día de la Fuerza de Misiles Estratégicos, la formación de misiles Kozelsk llevó a cabo la carga de un misil balístico intercontinental Yars en el lanzador del silo”, resaltó el ministerio a través de un comunicado. El complejo proceso tomó algunas horas y necesito de la ayuda de transportador especial.

Expertos precisaron a _Newsweek _que el Yars *tiene una capacidad “12 veces mayor que la bomba desplegada por los norteamericanos en Hiroshima”, *cuenta con potencia suficiente para *alcanzar objetivos tanto en Estados Unidos* *como en otros países de Occidente* y tarda solo siete minutos en ser disparado.

El movimiento táctico militar se produce luego de que el líder del Kremlin anticipase la posibilidad de descartar la doctrina nuclear de “ningún primer uso”. Esto implica que Rusia ya no espere a que Ucrania u Occidente disparen un misil nuclear para luego responder. Por el contrario, *podrían ser los primeros en dar el golpe.
*


----------



## Riina (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Bueno, esa es una parte buena de Francia, haber integrado a muchos europeos. Luego ya con el subidón se les ha ido un poco de la mano la cosa.



Creo que fueron los efectos de la retirada francesa de Argelia en 1962. Los *pied noir* tuvieron que regresar a la metrópoli amenazados de muerte por los argelinos. Hay muchos descendientes de ellos viviendo en Francia. Sus antepasados venían de muchas regiones de Europa que fueron a colonizar Argelia y se hicieron franceses. 
Naturalmente, otros emigrantes fueron directamente desde España a Francia por trabajo.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Dic 2022)

Uy uy uy ahora sí están superenfadados


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Trabajar en Donetsk


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Es correcto considerar “zona roja” al centro de Donetsk. En diciembre solo ha habido un par de días en los que los proyectiles ucranianos no han alcanzado el dist…




slavyangrad.es











Trabajar en Donetsk


15/12/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk


Es correcto considerar “zona roja” al centro de Donetsk. En diciembre solo ha habido un par de días en los que los proyectiles ucranianos no han alcanzado el distrito Voroshilovsky [el más céntrico de la ciudad]. Todos los bombardeos se producen contra las infraestructuras civiles. Pese a que el líder de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, firmó un decreto según el cual las instituciones estatales debían enviar a sus plantillas a casa para trabajar remotamente, no todas las profesiones pueden permitirse teletrabajar. Es el caso de quienes conducen el transporte público.

Pese a los bombardeos, los minibuses continúan transitando por la ciudad y a menudo se encuentran bajo el fuego. Es habitual que, después de un ataque, en las redes sociales se pueda encontrar mensajes en los que residentes de Donetsk agradecen a los conductores por haber salvado la vida de los pasajeros protegiéndoles de los Grad ucranianos.

El 12 de diciembre, el territorio aledaño al mercado cubierto volvió a ser bombardeado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Además del mercado, hay tiendas, edificios residenciales, pequeños puestos, una cafetería, un hostel y una estación de autobús en la misma zona. Varios proyectiles impactaron en los edificios de pisos y las fachadas sufrieron daños. Los proyectiles ucranianos cavaron varios hoyos no solo en los patios de los edificios residenciales, sino también en la zona de la estación de autobuses del mercado.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron cuando la población de Donetsk volvía a casa en el transporte público después del trabajo. Normalmente, la acumulación de personas es muy elevada aquí, pero, por suerte, a causa de las condiciones meteorológicas, no quedaba mucha gente en la calle. Pero desde la zona salen rutas de microbús y otras muchas pasan por el territorio. Varios de ellos se encontraron en el epicentro de las “llegadas” de los proyectiles ucranianos.

Pude hablar con Marina Krivulya, una mujer de Donetsk que viajaba en el autobús número 70 en el momento del bombardeo y me explicó cómo, gracias a su profesionalidad, el conductor fue capaz de sacar a los pasajeros de la zona de fuego. Marina trabaja como experta forense en la policía de la RPD, así que no puede trabajar a distancia. De ahí que haya presenciado varios bombardeos en las últimas semanas. Puede decir que ha vuelto a nacer hoy, ya que todo podía haber terminado mal si el conductor hubiera dudado y no hubiera acelerado de forma decisiva.

“Volvía del trabajo. Sé que sobre las 18:35 debería pasar el minibús número 70 a “Izumrude” (el distrito en el que se encuentra la administración local de Donetsk, que también es regularmente bombardeada). Me acerqué a la parada y vi que salía el trolebús números 8. Solo había dos personas en la parada. Entonces llegó el minibús. Había cuatro o cinco personas en él. Giramos hacia la calle “50 años de la Unión Soviética” y escuché dos explosiones. Un segundo después, la tercera. Sabes, todo pasaba como a cámara lenta. Parecía que todo iba muy rápido fuera del autobús, pero muy despacio dentro de él. La parada de autobús de Lubavina se quedó delante. Ahí vi humo. El conductor redujo la velocidad un momento, el humo se disipó ligeramente, se encogió ante el volante y pisó el acelerador. Ya íbamos muy rápido y los proyectiles cayeron sobre la sala de control del mercado. Vi otro minibús que venía de la estación de autobuses de la avenida Bogdan Jmelnitski [al contrario que en Ucrania, donde se han eliminado del callejero las referencias rusas y soviéticas, en Donbass no se ha eliminado las referencias a figuras ucranianas como Shevchenko o Jmelnitski-_Ed_]. Ese vehículo giraba hacia la estación del mercado. Nuestro conductor hizo señales con las luces al otro autobús y a otros dos autobuses que se dirigían hacia el bulevar Shevchenko. En ese momento, los proyectiles impactaban contra el edificio de la izquierda. Para entonces ya estaban ardiendo”, explicó la experta forense.

Por desgracia, Marina no recuerda el número del autobús, pero escribió un mensaje en las redes sociales agradeciendo al chófer sus actos, con los que no solo se salvó a sí mismo y a quienes viajaban en su autobús, sino también advirtió a sus compañeros, que tuvieron tiempo de cambiar de rumbo para poder abandonar la zona bajo el fuego antes de que explotara el siguiente proyectil. “Es un conductor genial, con qué frialdad condujo”, explicó Marina.

Donetsk está lleno de este tipo de historias. Quienes trabajan en la industria del entretenimiento protegen a sus visitantes ofreciendo sus sótanos o semisótanos como refugio. Los taxis no solo llevan pasajeros, sino también a cualquiera que se encuentre en la calle en el momento de un bombardeo. Residentes corrientes suministran primeros auxilios a los heridos.

Por desgracia, incluso la experiencia adquirida en la zona de combate no siempre es suficiente para salvar una vida. En algún momento, puedes tener mala suerte y ser víctima de un proyectil. Civiles continúan muriendo a diario a consecuencia de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania contra los barrios residenciales de Donetsk. No importa lo dura y experimentada que sea la población de Donetsk, no importa cuánto se ayuden a sobrevivir en el siguiente bombardeo, seguirá habiendo en la ciudad residentes que necesiten ayuda. En las actuales condiciones, teniendo en cuenta la situación militar, resulta extremadamente difícil hacerlo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

El ejército ucraniano comenzó a utilizar munición de mortero de 120 mm producidas en Sudán.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 14 de diciembre de 2022*

Región de Kiev:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han abatido los drones kamikazes Geran-2 en lugares de la localidad de Vyshneve y el distrito Shevchenkivsky de Kiev.

Territorios fronterizos rusos:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la localidad de Zhuravlevka, en la región de Belgorod, sin causar daños ni víctimas.

▪ Por la noche, equipos de defensa antiaérea estallaron en la localidad de Klintsy, en la región de Briansk. Restos de munición cayeron sobre tendidos eléctricos e interrumpieron el suministro eléctrico en el pueblo de Ardon.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ No hay cambios significativos en el frente en este ámbito. Hay combates posicionales cerca de Kuzemivka y Makiivka, continúan los duelos de artillería.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut (Artemivsk) se están produciendo combates en el este de la ciudad, cerca de la calle Fedor Maksimenko y el carril Pervomaysky.
➖ En Opytne, unidades de la PMC de Wagner están asaltando las posiciones fortificadas a largo plazo del 53º destacamento de las AFU, que ha creado una fuerte fortificación en el asentamiento.
➖ En el noreste de Bajmut, las fuerzas rusas avanzan hacia Podgorodne.
➖ Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están concentrando sus fuerzas en Chasovy Yar, planeando contraatacar en los alrededores de Bakhmut.

▪ En el sector de Soledar, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han tomado un bastión cerca de Soledar.

▪ En el sector de Lisichansk, se están librando combates de posición cerca de Belogorovka.

Dirección Donetsk (mapa):

▪ En el sector de Avdiivka, militares rusos capturaron a un grupo de combatientes ucranianos mientras asaltaban un bastión cerca de Pervomayskoye.

▪ Continúan los combates encarnizados en el centro de Marinka. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lograron ocupar la carretera a Krasnogorovka, cortando la línea de suministro al asentamiento.

▪ Se están produciendo duelos de artillería en la zona de Ugledar. En la zona de Bolshaya Novoselka, los militares rusos han vuelto a recurrir a la defensa.

Dirección Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas lanzaron varios ataques contra objetivos de las AFU en Zaporozhye, Gulyaypole y Olgovskoye.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en el sector sur del frente: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han hecho blanco en Kherson, alcanzando un edificio administrativo e instalaciones de almacenamiento, mientras que las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon una base de recreo en Lazurnoye.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Kill33r (15 Dic 2022)

L


Archimanguina dijo:


> los servicios secretos rusos van a cobrar una buena paga de productividad este mes. Estan sacando toda la mierda del jardin uropeo.



Me da que los de la información no son de montañas muy lejanas ni de idiomas muy desconocidos 









ESPAÑA TRAICIONADA EN LA UNIÓN EUROPEA. CON JOSE Mª CASTILLEJO


Josep Borrell implicado en la célula narcoterrorista que lidera es España Rodríguez Zapatero




www.youtube.com


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques e intercambios de disparos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 14 al 15 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Durante la noche, los medios de defensa aérea de la región de Kursk interceptaron todos los proyectiles enemigos.

▪ Fuerzas rusas atacan posiciones enemigas en Lipovka y Khrenovka, región de Chernigov.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron una instalación cerca de Pesochyn, tras lo cual se fue la luz en algunas partes de la región.

Al mismo tiempo, las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra objetivos en Krasnaya Zara, Krasnoye y Staritsa

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon al ejército ucraniano en Dvurechna, Novovlinsk, Makiivka, Yampolovka, Torskoye y Medvezhye.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque aéreo contra posiciones de las AFU en Bakhmut. También se alcanzaron objetivos en Verkhnekamensk, Hryhorivka, Sporny, Soledar, Severny, Kirovo y Bilohorivka.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, formaciones ucranianas volvieron a bombardear Stajánov, dañando infraestructuras civiles.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, tropas de misiles y artillería rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Avdiivka, Vodyane, Krasnogorovka y Georgiyivka.

Al mismo tiempo, la aviación atacó posiciones enemigas cerca de Marinka.

El enemigo bombardeó el centro de Donetsk y Horlivka. La catedral Spaso-Preobrazhenskyi y una escuela local fueron alcanzadas en masa en la capital de la RPD, con civiles heridos.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque aéreo contra una concentración de hombres y equipos del enemigo en Ugledar.

Al mismo tiempo, la artillería alcanzó objetivos en Prechistovka, Neskuchne y Vremiyivka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones ucranianas en Orekhove, Huliaipilskyi y Malaya Tokmachka.

El enemigo, a su vez, bombardeó Tokmak.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las tropas rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Kherson, Novovorontsovka, Osokorovka, Tokarevka y Yantarny.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

*Los diputados polacos reconocen a Rusia como patrocinador del terrorismo*

Los diputados de la Cámara Baja del Parlamento polaco han aprobado una resolución por la que se reconoce a Rusia como país que apoya el terrorismo y utiliza métodos terroristas.

▪ 231 parlamentarios votaron a favor de la resolución, 226 no participaron en el procedimiento.

▪ El documento critica la operación especial de Rusia en Ucrania, los daños a las infraestructuras ucranianas y el bloqueo de puertos, y califica lo que está ocurriendo de "genocidio" y "crímenes contra la humanidad". Afirma que Rusia ha violado repetidamente el Convenio de Ginebra sobre el trato a los prisioneros de guerra y los derechos humanos.

▪ Sólo fue posible aprobar la resolución en el segundo intento. La primera vez la votación fracasó porque los diputados del partido gobernante Ley y Justicia introdujeron una enmienda que fue bloqueada por la oposición.

Se refería a la inclusión en el texto de la resolución de párrafos sobre la responsabilidad de Rusia en el accidente del vuelo MH17 de Malaysian Airlines en julio de 2014 y en el accidente del avión del Gobierno polaco cerca de Smolensk en abril de 2010. En él murieron 96 personas, entre ellas el entonces presidente de la república, Lech Kaczynski.

▪ La enmienda fue impulsada por Antoni Macierewicz, jefe de la comisión polaca para la reinvestigación de la catástrofe de Smolensk, que lleva varios años culpando a Rusia del accidente del avión presidencial. Moscú ha negado reiteradamente su implicación en las tragedias.

▪ Anteriormente, los parlamentos de Lituania, Letonia, Estonia y la República Checa y la Asamblea Parlamentaria del Consejo de Europa (APCE) aprobaron resoluciones que reconocían a Rusia como Estado que apoya el terrorismo.

Contrariamente a lo que afirman algunos analistas políticos, la decisión de la oposición de bloquear la primera votación no es una declaración contra la idea en sí o a favor de Rusia. No es más que un espectáculo político, orquestado para impresionar al público.

*La resolución no difiere mucho en sus efectos de una petición firmada en Internet. No vincula a nadie a nada y es un gesto simbólico: de hecho, es un llamamiento a una autoridad superior para que preste atención a un asunto.*

En un caso concreto, se trata del deseo de aislar a Rusia en la escena internacional y de preparar un mecanismo para pagar reparaciones de guerra a Ucrania. Por supuesto, las autoridades polacas tampoco se han olvidado de pedir para sí mismas: la resolución establece que también debe sistematizarse la cuestión de las indemnizaciones a los Estados, organizaciones y personas que sufrieron pérdidas en relación con la operación especial.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> El asunto es... ¿y si fuese cierto, qué significa eso para Arabia Saudí? Imaginemos que sí es cierto. En 10 años USA dispone de energía ilimitada a coste 0... ¿por qué iba a seguir AS apoyando al dólar? Está claro q tendria q apoyarse en los que van a tener la misma tecnologia 10 años más tarde...
> 
> Si se trata de pocker... ¿cuánto hay en la mesa?
> 
> ...



Credibilidad y riesgo... teorema del prisionero...

A ver si te lo explico... ahora mismo y gracias a las ESTUPIDAS sanciones al petroleo ruso, China tiene el precio de dicho insumo subvencionado por parte rusa con un pequeño incentivo sobre el precio del mercado y ADEMAS en moneda rusa o china y creo de modo proporcional. Si Arabia Saudí quiere vender a los chinos y gracias a esas ESTUPIDAS sanciones tiene POR COHONES y además debido a otra ESTUPIDA SITUACIÓN generada en Europa con la disminución de demanda, no tanta como parece debido a Ucrania que debe estar consumiendo petroleo, específicamente gasoil como si no hubiese mañana; se ve obligada a negociar con China, le guste o no, o de lo contrario se podría ver OBLIGADA a situaciones complicadas en el plano interno, que YA TUVO QUE APLICAR y podría incluso verse en serio riesgo de entrar en deficit, que dada la situación y siendo coyuntural podría soportar, pero no demasiado, ya que su estado no es el más optimo tampoco, guerras de por medio mediante y anda en varias...

Ahora bien, si Arabia Saudí negocia su petroleo en Yuanes el DOLAR está muerto... da igual lo que hagan o dejen de hacer está muerto y sólo sobrevivirá en tanto en cuanto no haya una brisa simple y se provoque LA INEVITABLE estampida... o bien EE.UU. se mete en una profunda guerra de costes inasumibles y que no creo tuviese el apoyo de demasiada gente y me refiero a las élites, que es lo que suele importar...

Esta es la situación ahora mismo... 

Qué crees tú que puede hacer ahora mismo Arabia Saudí... 

Teorema del prisionero... 

- Si colabora con China, Arabia Saudí mantiene el mercado europeo, estos han renunciado al ruso y sólo queda Arabia, PERO además China les ofrece incluso aumentar la demanda; ahora bien vende a EE.UU. y este se va al garete; qué quiere esto decir, pues que el mercado Europeo, compuesto mayormente por gente mayor y cada vez menos industrializado se viene abajo, EE.UU. también, pero éste al igual que Rusia tiene suficiente capacidad para absorver ese golpe y en el término como mucho de 10 años volver a la senda de la prosperidad... Arabia Saudí en el tema defensa ya HA HECHO los deberes en sus acuerdos con Israel, en el que ambos tienen un camino ganar-ganar EN SUS RELACIONES y a mayores Israel si cae EE.UU. va a depender sobremanera de Arabia, la caída de EE.UU. proporcionará además a Arabia un dominio en la zona, JUNTO CON ISRAEL, el CANAL de Suez sobre todo y le permitirá en cierto sentido enfrentar a Qatar por un lado y a Irán por otro que no es cosa tampoco sencilla, pero... este es a groso modo el escenario Arabe... todo ello ADEMAS con el escenario OPEP+, DONDE Rusia le ha tendido la mano y PROBABLEMENTE a Arabia eso a día de hoy y con Rusia sancionada le ES VITAL, de lo contrario Rusia tendría que COMPETIR brutalmente y sin miramientos, PERDERÍA RUSIA en el largo plazo, pero Arabia no tiene LARGO PLAZO, no es potencia gasista, esta es Qatar y tiene como ya dije diversos escenarios que consumen inmensidad de recursos, por su parte el futuro para Arabia se presenta o lo intentan como potencia generadora de energías renovables y turismo, a la par que se están intentando hacer con Yemen dadas sus potencialidades...

- Si colabora con el Tio Sam. Mantiene a flote el Dolar-petroleo y una infinidad de inversiones, pero... pero... pero... ha visto lo que le han hecho a Rusia y es UN SIMPA, de manual... ¿LE DEVOLVERÍAN a Arabia Saudí sus ingresos estando Rusia bajo la bota de EE.UU. con un mandatario de su cuerda???', o EE.UU. se volvería un "amigo" complicado y nada amigable... cual es la situación financiera de EE.UU. y Europa, máxime tras la sangría que está provocando lo de Ucrania???; te podría seguir indicando diversas variables que se generan en cuanto a la duda inmensa sobre la capacidad de pago de la economía occidental, pero, basta con ver el escenario actual... Pierde el mercado Chino y sobre todo lo pierde, no sólo con Rusia, sino muy probablemente y de manera vital con Qatar, que sí tiene acuerdos de profundo calado con el mercado Chino, lo pierde además con Irán que igualmente ya tiene acuerdos con Rusia del mismo calado y esta acabará haciendo de puente con China, si no lo está haciendo ya... si esto fuera poco el mercado japones y coreano, junto con el mercado indio se vería terriblemente afectado, dado que Rusia enviará allí todo sus productos sancionados... es decir y de manera muy somera, DUDAS de cara al medio plazo, DEUDAS en el corto plazo y el largo plazo una incognita imposible de solventar, dado que se vería en la obligación de "imaginar" que sería tratada justamente cuando no fuese nadie y... y...y... CUALES SON LOS EJEMPLOS QUE PUEDE OBSERVAR del trato del Tio Sam en general... y qué han hecho y hacen los Saudis hoy por hoy...

En este escenario tan simple a mi modo de ver de resolver; NO CREO que nadie ante este escenario tuviese muchas dudas, las justas probablemente, pues de repente EE.UU. se saca de la manga lo de la energía de Fusión... qué te lo crees, que no te lo crees, pues a eso viene lo de la credibilidad... ahora mira el RIESGO que eso supondría para Arabia Saudí...

Los LANISTER siempre pagaban sus deudas, no era así... y el IMPERIO BRITANICO y su sucesor EL TIO SAM también son de COBRAR SIEMPRE SUS DEUDAS, se lo puedes preguntar a Saddam o Gadaffi... y en este escenario tal ENERGIA cambiaría ampliamente la visión de todo lo que puede suceder, de hecho Arabia Saudí de TOMAR POR CIERTO que los EE.UU. son capaces de tal logro no tendrían mucho que mirar, salvo que China o Rusia les ofreciesen algo igual o mejor...

Qué hay encima de la mesa si Arabia Saudí jugase al pocker... pues ahora mismo Arabia Saudí TIENE un escenario complicado, tiene CUATRO ASES y encima de la mesa EE.UU. ha puesto todo, tanto Rusia como China no ha precisado TODAVÍA hacer un ALL-IN, los rusos ya lo tienen cerca, los chinos no tanto; ahora bien, todos esos tíos que se lo están jugando todo tienen encima de la mesa desde metralletas hasta armas de pequeño calibre, dicen que es porque las llevaban CASUALMENTE encima, EL TIO SAM hasta tiene diverso personal para sostener todo ese arsenal, los otros no tanto y Arabia Saudí juega con un tipo menudo, que no tiene piernas y un sólo brazo, que no maneja muy bien por cierto, además no ve excesivamente bien y oye lo justo, come eso sí muy bien y siempre ha sido tratado por los demás con respeto debido a que tenía PASTA hasta para subir un mundo y la ha prestado a unos y otros, con lo cual; por otra parte no sabe JUGAR MUY BIEN y es lo suficiente listo PARA IR TIRANDO en semejante situación, pero no más... es casi seguro que tanto Rusia como China van con un Full y EE.UU. tiene proyecto de ESCALERA DE COLOR, pero es más que dudoso que sea posible, dado que eso chocaría con los probables full de rusos y chinos... EE.UU. ahora con este anuncio está por un lado EXIGIENDO a Arabia Saudí un préstamo para obligar a Rusia y China al ALL-IN y por otro exigiendo a Arabia que NO VAYA, ya que lo que ve en la mesa es lo que REALMENTE HAY y cuando gane, no va a olvidar el asunto, si ello fuese poco el Tio Sam le debe una pasta gansa y no ha sido muy de satisfacer sus deudas de modo amable o considerado, eso SI, cuando amenaza no es tampoco personaje de no cumplir sus amenazas, a su modo, pero suele cobrarse las deudas tan inmisiricordemente como capaz es de impedir que le obliguen a pagar las suyas, no es de dudar mucho de él en estos puntos... Así está la partida y... CREDIBILIDAD, RIESGO...

Por cierto... sigue su curso el temita:









EEUU quiere 'cambiar el mundo' en 10 años con la energía de fusión nuclear


Según la secretaria de Energía estadounidense, "lo que han conseguido se escribirá en los libros de historia" y "cambiará el mundo"




www.elconfidencial.com





Dicho lo cual, como Sir Torpedo dijo, ES MUESTRA DE DEBILIDAD... si fuese convincente la apuesta no lo harían públicamente, lo harían de modo privado a los árabes, PERO cabe la posibilidad que estos hayan pedido pruebas y... no se las crean... con lo cual salir al escenario público es dar en cierto modo un viso de no sólo credibilidad, sino de espectativas y eso, QUE PARECE no tiene importancia hoy por hoy lo es todo; mira sino a Elon y sus infinitas empresas de TONTERIAS varias y FINANCIADAS todas... quíen no apostaría por algo así si tiene el marchamo del Tio Sam????... que Arabia no se lo cree o teme que con la financiación suficiente pudiese llegar a ser y eso le deja sin siquiera salidas, pues...

CREDIBILIDAD... RIESGO...

Ahora, eso sí, para ser una NOTICIA DE RELUMBRON saliendo del gobierno americano ha sido como un BLUFF, pero un CHUNGO y PATETICO bluff... creo que en el mundo científico ni casi ha impactado y en el mundo de los negocios creo todos están mirando como "esto de que va... " pero con el ceño fruncido más que nada... 

IMAGINAS QUE ESO LO PONE A RULAR EL TAL MUSK????... a los dos días ya tenemos a medio mundo construyendo castillos en el aire y a cienes de personas financiando del modo que sea, tertulianos, foreros, internautas y todo tipo de sensacionalismo... pero...

Espectativas ha generado más bien las JUSTITAS y por no decir que ni eso...

Ya se irá viendo... pero como decía en el post que da lugar a todo esto, esta noticia no deja de ser UNA CATASTROFICA muestra del desastre en el que nos están METIENDO y QUIENES NOS ESTAN METIENDO...

Pero cuidadito, que empieza a salir MUCHA MIERDA y eso no creo que salga por casualidad, que como digo siempre el mundo es INTERESES y algunos seguramente ya están viendo IGUAL QUE YO ADVIERTO, la panda de MAJADEROS y vividores QUE NOS HAN TRAÍDO A ESTE ESCENARIO y las pocas luces, por no decir la estupidez que los adorna...


----------



## Seronoser (15 Dic 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> ¿Llegamos ya a los 100.000 muertos oficiales antes de año en las filas rusas por ir a invadir a otro pais?
> A saber el nº de heridos que no computan en esos 100.000
> Menos mal que era una operación de 3 días.
> Lo único que han conseguido es destruir la infraestructura eléctrica y arrasar ciudades, vaya jugada estrategica.
> Mientras tanto toca a seguir siendo una poblacion callada, de unico discurso. Vaya dictadura se está quedando en Rusia



Tus lloros, me nutren


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

*Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
Situación a finales del 14 de diciembre de 2022*

Las barricadas del norte de Kosovo y Metohija, levantadas por los serbios para protestar contra el terror de las autoridades de Pristina, siguen en pie. A pesar de las bajas temperaturas y las nevadas, los lugareños se turnan en los puntos de reunión y no tienen intención de abandonarlos.

▪ Los puestos de control de las líneas administrativas de Jarinje y Brnjak, previamente cerrados por la policía de Kosovo, siguen sin estar operativos. El tráfico a través de ellos no se ha reanudado.

▪ Muchas personas permanecen en la ciudad de tiendas de campaña instalada en la zona de Rudare. También han aparecido nuevas barricadas en los alrededores de Zubin Potok y Leposavić.

▪ Las escuelas primarias y secundarias permanecen cerradas por tercer día en las ciudades de los municipios del norte de Kosovo. Los restaurantes y cafés están cerrados y las patrullas de la policía de Kosovo están de servicio en los asentamientos.

▪ El primer ministro de la autoproclamada república, Albin Kurti, se reunió en Pristina con el enviado especial de la UE para el diálogo, Miroslav Lajčák, y el enviado especial de Estados Unidos para los Balcanes Occidentales, Gabriel Escobar. Decidió por unanimidad desmantelar las barricadas de los serbios de Kosovo, pero no se anunció ningún plazo posible para disolver las protestas.

Los dirigentes serbios enviarán mañana una petición oficial a la fuerza de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN (KFOR), exigiendo el despliegue de hasta 1.000 soldados serbios en la provincia.

Según fuentes locales, la demanda irá acompañada de pruebas de que en el transcurso de dos décadas de presencia de misiones internacionales en Kosovo y Metohija la situación con respecto a los derechos de los serbios de Kosovo se ha deteriorado drásticamente, y muchas localidades han sido limpiadas de ellos.

Sin embargo, el enviado especial de Estados Unidos para los Balcanes Occidentales ya ha declarado que Washington rechaza categóricamente la idea de devolver las fuerzas serbias de mantenimiento de la paz al norte de la provincia.

▪ El principal municipio serbio del norte de Kosovo ha vivido hoy una violenta toma del poder por parte de los albaneses. Durante la sesión del consejo municipal, juraron sus cargos los diputados albaneses y bosnios recién elegidos, y lo presidió Nejat Ugljanin, representante de la comunidad bosnia de Mitrovica.

❗ Se trata de una flagrante violación de los derechos de la población serbia de Kosovo y Metohija. Según la legislación establecida, la mayoría de los escaños de los organismos estatales del norte de la autoproclamada república deben estar ocupados por serbios étnicos.

Según el comandante del contingente alemán de la KFOR, a pesar de la situación relativamente tranquila en las barricadas, existe un riesgo constante de que la situación de seguridad se deteriore en un futuro próximo. Y la acción ilegal para hacerse con el poder en el norte de Mitrovica podría ser el factor que condujera a una escalada del conflicto y a un nuevo estallido de violencia.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

El 'evangelio' imperial va perdiendo fuelle; sus feligreses abandonan...


_*El CEO del Washington Post acaba de anunciar despidos masivos a medida 
que SUFRE una HEMORRAGIA de suscriptores. 500 MIL perdidos ESTE AÑO.
*_
*Escuche los gritos de los activistas del DNC disfrazados de "reporteros"
mientras se enteran de que su derivado olfateo de animales de manada 
con mentalidad de colmena en realidad pierde dinero:
*


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza cerca de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka y ataca cerca de Kreminna, Svatove y Kupiansk - noticia principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas llevaban a cabo ofensivas cerca de Artemivsk y Avdeevka. Cerca de Kupiansk, Liman y en dirección a Zaporizhzhya, el ejército ruso intenta mejorar su posición táctica. En las demás direcciones se defiende.
▪ Las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en los asentamientos de Verkhnekamenskoye, Yakovlevka, Soledar, Artemivsk, Veseloye y Marinka en la RPD.
▪ En la dirección de Liman, el Ejército ruso llevó a cabo bombardeos desde tanques, morteros, cañones y artillería de cohetes en las zonas de Makiivka, Ploshchanka y Chervonopopivka en la RNL y Yampolovka, Torskoye y Medvezhye en la RPD.
▪ Las tropas rusas han evacuado a la población de la isla Bolshoy Potemkin, cerca de Kherson (el Estado Mayor de las AFU confirma que está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas).
▪ Las autoridades rusas llevan a cabo los trabajos para conectar la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya a la red eléctrica de la Federación Rusa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

*Hijo contra padre: cómo se conocieron los Buks en Ucrania*

El SVO ha mostrado las grandezas de la defensa aérea soviética y rusa. De repente vemos que incluso el Buk-M1 de hace cuarenta años sigue siendo un adversario formidable para una Fuerza Aérea moderna. La defensa aérea ucraniana está estancada en los años 80 pero incluso eso es suficiente para proporcionar una resistencia decente a una de las fuerzas aéreas más poderosas del mundo. Lo más interesante es que incluso las entregas de sistemas de defensa aérea occidentales relativamente modernos no modificaron de ninguna forma la situación en los cielos de Ucrania, lo que demuestra una vez más lo formidable que es el Buk-M1.

¿Qué podemos decir sobre el sistema Buk-M3, que está en servicio con el ejército ruso? Ni siquiera es una actualización sobre su predecesor, sino simplemente es una máquina diferente. Si el Buk-M1 puede alcanzar un objetivo como un avión a una distancia de 35 km y un misil de crucero a 25 km, el Buk-M3 es capaz de destruir objetivos similares a una distancia de hasta 70 km. La situación es similar con respecto a la velocidad de los objetivos. Si el límite del "viejo" Buk es una velocidad superior a 800 m / s, la versión moderna puede derribar un cohete que se mueve a una velocidad de 3000 m / s. El número de objetivos rastreados simultáneamente también se duplicó a 36.

El Buk-M3 demostró ser excelente en el curso del SVO: con su ayuda se derribaron los misiles del alardeado HIMARS y se derribaron aviones ucranianos. Pero la mayor contribución de Buk a la lucha es neutralizar la amenaza de docenas de Bayraktars. El dron que demostró su eficacia en el curso de los recientes conflictos locales, no pudo desarrollar ni una décima parte de su potencial cuando se enfrentó a la defensa aérea moderna de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.
Quizás hoy el Buk-M3 sea el mejor sistema de defensa aérea de medio alcance del mundo. Este sistema proporcionará una defensa aérea confiable para nuestro ejército en los próximos años.


----------



## Ultimate (15 Dic 2022)

Se agradeceria si pusieras la fuente.

Hay que buscarla en cada post interesante y el hilo va muy deprisa y no da tiempo

Se ha perdido la buena costumbre de ponerla

Gracias anticipadas




pemebe dijo:


> *Los EE.UU. consideraron la posibilidad de infiltrar asaltantes y desestabilizar Ucrania ya en 1957*
> 13 de diciembre de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani
> 
> Las operaciones estadounidenses para desestabilizar Ucrania y distanciarla de Moscú comenzaron ya en las primeras fases de la Guerra Fría, al menos a nivel de planificación. Según los analistas estadounidenses, un levantamiento antisoviético habría contado con un amplio apoyo en diferentes zonas de la República Socialista Soviética de Ucrania y la línea divisoria entre "pro" y "anti-Moscú" habría seguido aproximadamente la misma frontera que separa hoy las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Luhansk (RPD y RPL) y Crimea del resto de Ucrania.
> ...


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

Hace unas semanas, Prigozhin aconsejó a los guerreros del teclado que no siguieran la batalla de Bahkmut día a día, porque lleva tiempo limpiar las minas y las trampas explosivas.
"]
¿Llegamos ya a los 100.000 muertos oficiales antes de año en las filas rusas por ir a invadir a otro pais?
A saber el nº de heridos que no computan en esos 100.000
Menos mal que era una operación de 3 días.
Lo único que han conseguido es destruir la infraestructura eléctrica y arrasar ciudades, vaya jugada estrategica.
Mientras tanto toca a seguir siendo una poblacion callada, de unico discurso. Vaya dictadura se está quedando en Rusia
[/QUOTE]

Penitencia: Pedazo de argumento fotocopia que reparten entre los bots...

Ya son conscientes que Kiev no "está ganando", pero rusos: torpes.
Avemariapurisima


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Estás más perdido que Adan el día de la madre, macho.
> 
> *No solo existe el nacionalismo periférico, sino también el español*. Yo detesto ambos.
> 
> El concepto de patria no solo se refiere al estado nación, también a lugares donde nacistes o te sientes cómodo porque te sientes en casa.



Aquí te equivocas y totaltmente de plano... NO EXISTE EL SENTIMIENTO DE NACIONALISMO ESPAÑOL...

Hay un NACIONALISMO MADRILEÑO, muy CLASISTA y con tintes muy específicos, que reivindica un concepto muy propio de la NACION, donde diversos conceptos como iglesia, capital, estado radial, clase social y económica, etc son bases sobre las que asientan ese pensamiento, dónde todo aquél que no se avenga es un "comunista", "enemigo", "nacionalista"... no es una forma de hecho de NACIONALISMO es un sentimiento de CASTA o SECTA como tú quieras, pero sobre todo es un SENTIMIENTO MAFIOSO, más que nada...

La diferencia es que los nacionalismos periféricos no están en ningún caso cohesionados entorno a un concepto sectario, sino de CULTURA, DE RAZA, DE CLAN SI TU QUIERES, pero con diversidad de pareceres y pensamientos en torno a ello... los vascos son vascos y aman su tradición, pero los hay muy de iglesia, que lo son y mucho y los hay fanáticos comunistas, que igualmente tienen un cierto apego a la iglesia, pero desde otra perspectiva, los hay de derechas y más fascistas que Franco y de izquierdas y más radicales que el propio Anguita...

Y no, no es un tema baladí... el "nacinonalismo centralista" madrileño es EXCLUYENTE, los nacionalismos periféricos son bastante más inclusivos, por no decir que no desdeñan jamás nuevas aportaciones tanto en el plano ideológico como culutural...

No me gustan los nacionalismos en general... pero es imposible tener ese sentimiento nacionalista español, salvo que quieras amar a una MAFIA, que hay muchos que por no sentirse sólos abrazarían farolas...


----------



## EGO (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> ¿Dónde he dicho yo que me sienta orgulloso de ser español? Ya te dije que solo me siento orgulloso de mismo metas conseguidas y las de mi familia. Solo te he dicho que mi cultura es muy superior a otras, y por supuesto me siento agradecido de nacer en una patria donde vale la pena nacer. Haré todo lo posible que siga siendo así, no ya por mí, sino por mis hijos,* por eso soy patriota.*
> 
> Macho, que es muy simple de entender.



Patriota dice el majadero este...despues de 25 años siendo votonto del PSOE.

Si es que en este hilo os habeis juntado lo mas retrasado del pais.


----------



## niraj (15 Dic 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenas...España mandará a Luz Casal a USACRANIA para iluminar las navidades.
> 
> Y creo que va a 1000 voltios
> 
> ...





Para ironías ya tenemos al propio Zelenski y aquella camiseta suya con la leyenda: "Come to the Dark Side", "Vente al lado oscuro"


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Hasta Marruecos se mete en el ajo
> 
> ...



Los T-72 marroquies solo valen para repuestos, por lo visto estan en muy mal estado.









Marruecos podría enviar piezas de repuesto del tanque T-72 a Ucrania. – Galaxia Militar


Según informes, Marruecos ha decidido enviar ayuda militar a Ucrania después de que Estados Unidos convenciera en secreto a Rabat para que transfiriera piezas de repuesto de tanques T-72 a Kiev.




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## Kill33r (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los T-72 marroquies solo valen para repuestos, por lo visto estan en muy mal estado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues me da que el reactor nuclear igual se fabrica, pero con obsolescencia programada


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Porque aquí hay mucha gente grillada, yo ya lo sé, hay hasta comunistas que creen que "el eztado va a proveerlez de zu zegurida"....



Claro, claro, "hay mucha gente grillada", "es que votan mal", "se aprovechan de los humildes", todo el que se os opone es un menor siempre necesitando vuestro sabio pastoreo. A ver, liberópata. En los periodos de la Historia que el estado ha desaparecido, el caos ha sido tal que los descendientes de los que lo vivieron, todavia se acuerdan con terror. Hablo del Sengoku en Japón, la Guerra de los 30 años en Alemania y la Guerra de los 100 años en Francia. Sin el Estado, el mundo se transforma en The Walking Dead.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Aquí te equivocas y totaltmente de plano... NO EXISTE EL SENTIMIENTO DE NACIONALISMO ESPAÑOL...



Sí existe, la lástima es que tenga sus raíces en la Historia más que en la unión/cohesión de los pueblos que lo componen.



vil. dijo:


> Hay un NACIONALISMO MADRILEÑO, muy CLASISTA y con tintes muy específicos, que reivindica un concepto muy propio de la NACION, donde diversos conceptos como iglesia, capital, estado radial, clase social y económica, etc son bases sobre las que asientan ese pensamiento, dónde todo aquél que no se avenga es un "comunista", "enemigo", "nacionalista"... no es una forma de hecho de NACIONALISMO es un sentimiento de CASTA o SECTA como tú quieras, pero sobre todo es un SENTIMIENTO MAFIOSO, más que nada...



Eso es falso, lo que hay es una mafia pagada por el Estado, caracterizada por su baja inteligencia, para mamporrear en las redes predicando eso que dices, una mafia muy próxima a los CCFFSE.



vil. dijo:


> La diferencia es que los nacionalismos periféricos no están en ningún caso cohesionados entorno a un concepto sectario, sino de CULTURA, DE RAZA, DE CLAN SI TU QUIERES, pero con diversidad de pareceres y pensamientos en torno a ello... los vascos son vascos y aman su tradición, pero los hay muy de iglesia, que lo son y mucho y los hay fanáticos comunistas, que igualmente tienen un cierto apego a la iglesia, pero desde otra perspectiva, los hay de derechas y más fascistas que Franco y de izquierdas y más radicales que el propio Anguita...



Si algo caracteriza a los nacionalismos periféricos como "españoles" es su capacidad para la CORRUPCIÓN. Los nacionalismos periféricos se mueven por y para la pasta siendo una CASTA regional de dictadorzuelos como la que hay en León, Pontevedra, o Madrid...De ahí que los regionalismos tengan en su fuerza ideológica motriz tintes de Derechas: PNV y la extinta CiU. Están los capos desde la nobleza "los nuevos padres de la nación" los '_*botiguers'*_, y la carne de cañón que es de izquierdas y que ha de pagar su "libertad" con sangre, _los '*pagesos*'_.



vil. dijo:


> Y no, no es un tema baladí... el "nacinonalismo centralista" madrileño es EXCLUYENTE, *los nacionalismos periféricos son bastante más inclusivos*, por no decir que no desdeñan jamás nuevas aportaciones tanto en el plano ideológico como culutural...



Los nacionalismos periféricos son ladrones y muertos de hambre, solo hay que hacerle un radiografía al catalán.

- Los peajes en sus autopistas son un robo de la clase política catalana a los catalanes. Que se vende como lo contrario.

- La usurpación de la Lengua Valenciana. Aquí los catalufos caen en un "Error de bulto" en su propio discurso ¿¿¿Los valencianos son catalanes??? Si hay tanta "cohesión" en la _catalanitat_ ¿¿Porque se les excluyó del Barretinoreferendum?? ¿¿¿Los catalanes llevaron su lengua a Valencia??? ¡Imposible! Porque 2 motivos clave:


Cataluña por entonces era parte del Imperio Carolingio y se hablaba francés.
Si como dicen los indepes lufos, muchos catalanes se establecieron en tierras valencianas las raíces genéticas de los valencianos serían similares a la de los catalanes pero sin embargo son similares a los astures y mesetarios castellanos. _La de* Próspero de Bofarull* y* Mascaró*, barcelonés y director del Archivo de la Corona de Aragón, que decidió, hacia 1847,* reescribir* *el Llibre del Repartiment del Regne de València* de la Edad Media _[el registro en el que los escribas de Jaime I anotaron las donaciones de casas o de tierras que el rey hizo a los aragoneses, catalanes, navarros, ingleses, húngaros italianos y franceses que participaron con él en la conquista de Valencia de 1238]_ con el objetivo de engrandecer y magnificar el papel que tuvieron los catalanes en la conquista del reino de Valencia de 1238. Próspero *suprimió en su edición fácsímil del histórico volumen apellidos aragoneses, navarros y castellanos para darle más importancia numérica a los catalanes».*_
- Ver a cualquier arribista catalufo amenazar a La Vall D'Arán con medidas represivas si eventualmente decidiesen "independizarse".

- Los intentos de catalanizar La franja de Aragón.

- Los intentos de las grandes editoriales catalanas de hacer un revisionismo histórico para trocar "Corona de Aragón" por "Corona Catalano-aragonesa" en cualquier libro publicado, incluido enciclopedias. Cuando sabemos que Cataluña jamás pasó de ser un Condado de la Corona de Aragón.













A tanto ha llegado el delirio lufo, que ya ni tienen vergüenza en crear un "Institut de Nova Història" para decir disparate de la talla de que "Miguel de Cervantes era Catalán y homogayer".









Un libro sugiere que Miguel de Cervantes era catalán y homosexual


Barcelona. (EUROPA PRESS) El periodista Albert Torras reivindica en su último libro que Miguel de Cervantes era catalán y homosexual. 'Gais i lesbianes de la històri...




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas Reales de Marruecos poseen tanques del tipo T-72B/BK adquiridos a Bielorrusia entre 1999 y 2001. Se trata de 136 tanques T-72B y 12 T-72 BK.




PD- Pagaron 250.000 dolares por carro y ahora recibiran a cambio de los T-72 oxidados, moderno material de guerra estadounidense.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

General británico reconoce tener tropas en combate en Ucrania.





Vimeo







vimeo.com


----------



## EsDeDinamita (15 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Te jodes, qué otra cosa te puedo decir, no voy a ponerme a llorar porque no te gusten las verdades, majete



Da ejemplo payaso redomado


----------



## El Veraz (15 Dic 2022)

Empezamos el dia con buenas noticias para el mundo (no para los genocidas):


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

*"Ahora hay mucho ruido sobre nuestros ataques a la infraestructura energética de un país vecino. Sí, lo hacemos. ¿Pero quién empezó? ¿Quién atacó el puente de Crimea, quién voló las líneas eléctricas de la central nuclear de Kursk, quién no llevó agua a Donetsk? No abastecer de agua a un millón de ciudadanos es un acto de genocidio. Nunca nadie dijo una palabra al respecto. El silencio es en general completo. Sólo necesitamos movernos y hacer algo en respuesta: ruido, estruendo, crujidos en todo el universo. Esto no nos impedirá llevar a cabo misiones de combate.”* *Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin*


----------



## Malevich (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Sí existe, la lástimas es que tenga sus raíces en la Historia más que en la unión/cohesión de los pueblos que lo componen.
> 
> Eso es falso, lo que hay es una mafia pagada por el Estado, caracterizada por su baja inteligencia, para mamporrear en las redes predicando eso que dices, una mafia muy próxima a los CCFFSSE.
> 
> ...



Estuve este puente en Barcelona y Tarragona y ya directamente flipé con las explicaciones de algunos monumentos, que directamente hablan de "reyes catalanes", "el rey catalán Pedro el Ceremonioso" etc. Pero en catalán, castellano e inglés, y así el revisionismo histórico se acaba imponiendo.
El nacionalismo catalán es rancio y clasista a más no poder, sólo hay que estudiar un poco las relaciones de CNT con Esquerra o Estat Català. Y ahora, aunque la mona se vista de seda mona se queda.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

Según la Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE), los ingresos petroleros de Rusia cayeron en noviembre a uno de los niveles más bajos de este año, ya que ni siquiera el crecimiento récord de las exportaciones pudo compensar los mayores descuentos para los clientes de la popular marca Urals 

Rusia ganó alrededor de 15.800 millones de dólares por las ventas de petróleo el mes pasado, según la AIE, que publicó su informe mensual de mercado al público. El ingreso más bajo de Moscú este año fue de 14.700 millones de dólares en septiembre, lo que, sin embargo, está en línea con el promedio de 2021.

La disminución de los ingresos en noviembre se debió al hecho de que el precio del petróleo de los Urales, el grado de exportación clave de Rusia, cayó a unos 43 dólares por barril a principios de diciembre, dijo la AIE.

Al mismo tiempo, según la agencia, las exportaciones rusas de crudo y productos derivados del petróleo aumentaron a 8,1 millones de barriles por día el mes pasado, el nivel más alto desde abril. Sin embargo, las nuevas sanciones, que entraron en vigor en diciembre, podrían obligar a los productores nacionales a reducir la producción en unos 400.000 bpd, dijo la agencia.

En noviembre, los productores de petróleo rusos produjeron un promedio de 10,9 millones de barriles por día, según los indicadores de la industria por país, publicados por Bloomberg. Según las previsiones de la AIE, en un futuro próximo es probable que los registros de producción y exportación se conviertan en cosa del pasado, lo que reducirá aún más los ingresos por venta de materias primas. Así, a finales de otoño y principios de invierno, la industria extractiva más importante de la Federación Rusa estableció dos récords de exportaciones y una reducción simultánea de los ingresos petroleros. En esta etapa, el proceso se convierte en una tendencia, según creen los expertos occidentales.


----------



## Yomateix (15 Dic 2022)

Un día usan a menores para dar pena en occidente, otro día usan los animales que están desapareciendo cientos de especies o las muertes provocadas a delfines (las minas que se les escaparon por no anclarlas bien y que todavía están buscanso, casualmente no han matado ni un solo delfín) otro usan a las personas con minusvalidas, otro día Rusia va a conquistar medio mundo y nos están salvando, hoy....vuelven a tocar los niños, por supuesto sin una sola prueba como acostumbran. Los Rusos, que son seres salidos del averno, en lugar de usar la de los adultos, creaban cámaras de tortura específicas solo para menores (como mucho serían habitaciones normales para no tenerlos con adultos desconocidos que nunca se sabe que les pueden hacer)....por supuesto no hay ni una sola imágen ni prueba de ello. ¿En serio alguien se puede creer estas cosas? Un día dicen que los están raptando, al siguiente lo que hacen es meterlos en cámaras de torturas, al siguiente habrá que decir algo peor porque como dijo un político de Ucrania, está dejando de ser tendencia en Twitter la guerra de Ucrania y eso no podía ser, por tanto habrá que sacar noticias alarmistas de este tipo.

*Ucrania denuncia la existencia de cámaras de tortura para menores en Jersón*
Las autoridades ucranianas han denunciado la existencia de cámaras de tortura para menores en *Jersón* (sur del país), la región aún parcialmente bajo control de las tropas rusas, en las que se practicó presión psicológica y física hacia esas víctimas.
En total, se han localizado diez de estas cámaras, informó el delegado de Derechos Humanos en el Parlamento ucraniano, Dimytro Lubinets, a través de su cuenta en Telegram, según el portal de noticias Ukrinform.
Las cámaras eran similares a las utilizadas para prisioneros adultos, donde apenas se daba agua a los menores cada dos días y prácticamente nada que comer, de acuerdo con esa fuente.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (15 Dic 2022)

Resultado de la *ASTUCIA *rusonazi en su operacion especial de 3 dias que lleva ya casi 10 meses:


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Estuve este puente en Barcelona y Tarragona y ya directamente flipé con las explicaciones de algunos monumentos, que directamente hablan de "reyes catalanes", "el rey catalán Pedro el Ceremonioso" etc. Pero en catalán, castellano e inglés, y así el revisionismo histórico se acaba imponiendo.
> El nacionalismo catalán es rancio y clasista a más no poder, sólo hay que estudiar un poco las relaciones de CNT con Esquerra o Estat Català. Y ahora, aunque la mona se vista de seda mona se queda.



Rancio y clasista es el castellano pero va de cara, el catalán es cainista y avaricioso pero se disfraza de cualquier cosa.

El castellano te la hace "con dos cojones", el catalán te la hace y aún se hace el ofendido.


----------



## arriondas (15 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Empezamos el dia con buenas noticias para el mundo (no para los genocidas):



El Arancón ese es de El Orden Mundial, otros bien pagaos. Se le ve inteligente...


----------



## ellemon (15 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Resultado de la *ASTUCIA *rusonazi en su operacion especial de 3 dias que lleva ya casi 10 meses:



Cuántos soldados deben quedarles? Están ya los ucranianos combatiendo contra soldados imaginarios?


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Pues me da que el reactor nuclear igual se fabrica, pero con obsolescencia programada



Marruecos también debe pagar sus deudas, todos se deben al amo. El resto es secundario.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (15 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Parece claro que el ataque ruso vendrá por el norte. Ya avisó Putin de que esas 3 provincias estaban muy cerca de Moscú y eran una amenaza para su seguridad.
> 
> Veo muy posible que cuando Ucrania ataque Zaporiyia Rusia contenga el golpe y ataque a su vez por el norte.
> Algo así:
> ...



En la SGM los rusos llegaron a hacer tanteos en varias zonas, cuando los alemanes empezaban a mover sus reservas y las de sus aliados para tapar brechas llegaba la ruptura o rupturas del frente planeadas.


----------



## crocodile (15 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Un día usan a menores para dar pena en occidente, otro día usan los animales que están desapareciendo cientos de especies o las muertes provocadas a delfines (las minas que se les escaparon por no anclarlas bien y que todavía están buscanso, casualmente no han matado ni un solo delfín) otro usan a las personas con minusvalidas, otro día Rusia va a conquistar medio mundo y nos están salvando, hoy....vuelven a tocar los niños, por supuesto sin una sola prueba como acostumbran. Los Rusos, que son seres salidos del averno, en lugar de usar la de los adultos, creaban cámaras de tortura específicas solo para menores (como mucho serían habitaciones normales para no tenerlos con adultos desconocidos que nunca se sabe que les pueden hacer)....por supuesto no hay ni una sola imágen ni prueba de ello. ¿En serio alguien se puede creer estas cosas? Un día dicen que los están raptando, al siguiente lo que hacen es meterlos en cámaras de torturas, al siguiente habrá que decir algo peor porque como dijo un político de Ucrania, está dejando de ser tendencia en Twitter la guerra de Ucrania y eso no podía ser, por tanto habrá que sacar noticias alarmistas de este tipo.
> 
> *Ucrania denuncia la existencia de cámaras de tortura para menores en Jersón*
> Las autoridades ucranianas han denunciado la existencia de cámaras de tortura para menores en *Jersón* (sur del país), la región aún parcialmente bajo control de las tropas rusas, en las que se practicó presión psicológica y física hacia esas víctimas.
> ...



Todo muy creíble, han copiado tácticas nazis.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Sí existe, la lástima es que tenga sus raíces en la Historia más que en la unión/cohesión de los pueblos que lo componen.



Se ha olvidado añadir " sus raíces en la historia *fabricada*"... con la creación
de la 'Academia española de la historia', en el siglo XIX...
A partir de ahí entenderá el por qué de la distopia reinante.
El resto de la chapa le sobra...
De nada.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro, claro, "hay mucha gente grillada", "es que votan mal", "se aprovechan de los humildes", todo el que se os opone es un menor siempre necesitando vuestro sabio pastoreo. A ver,* liberópata*. En los periodos de la Historia que el estado ha desaparecido, el caos ha sido tal que los descendientes de los que lo vivieron, todavia se acuerdan con terror. Hablo del Sengoku en Japón, la Guerra de los 30 años en Alemania y la Guerra de los 100 años en Francia. Sin el Estado, el mundo se transforma en The Walking Dead.



  

¿No sera el alfombass?


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Me explique lo del "nacionalismo periférico", que yo también me pierdo. Gracias.
> 
> Y lo de "estado nación" ¿Como hay que entenderlo según su parecer ? ¿ ... que no son posibles naciones sin estado, o que de ser posibles no cuentan para nada mientras no haya un estado que de algún modo ampare su pervivencia ?
> 
> O inversamente, ¿Hay que entender que un estado sin una nación no sirve para nada, o que no es posible la existencia de uno sin la otra ?



El estado es la base de todo, sin estado no hay civilización.


----------



## Kron II (15 Dic 2022)

¡El daño que estamos haciendo a Rusia!


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

"Vídeo de una batalla transcurrida el 1 de octubre, pero se publicada recientemente.

Área de Sukhoy Stavok - Kostromka

25 paracaidistas rusos se enfrentaron a una columna ucraniana. Que con apoyo de artillería y drones lograron que la columna se retirase, esta perdió:

4x APC (BMP/YPR-765)
1x tanque
1x MRAP

Al menos 35 soldados de la AFU murieron. Las bajas entre los rusos son desconocidas, pero al haberlos golpeado desde la distancia lo lógico sería que ninguna en este caso.".

t.me/entre_guerras/33787


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1289159
> 
> 
> ‼☠ Fallece un nuevo mercenario estadounidense en un combate con el ejército ruso.
> ...



"
_Fallece un nuevo mercenario estadounidense en un combate con el ejército ruso.
Rebecca Maciorowski. 
Información verificada y confirmada por fuentes estadounidenses.
t.me/RVvoenkor"_


Joder, esta viene de ultratumba os es su hermana gemela?


----------



## arriondas (15 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> ¡El daño que estamos haciendo a Rusia!



Que se lo expliquen a Fernando _Gigachad _Arancón... Jódete Putin, y tal.


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Sí existe, la lástimas es que tenga sus raíces en la Historia más que en la unión/cohesión de los pueblos que lo componen.
> 
> Eso es falso, lo que hay es una mafia pagada por el Estado, caracterizada por su baja inteligencia, para mamporrear en las redes predicando eso que dices, una mafia muy próxima a los CCFFSSE.
> 
> ...



Confundes conceptos... una cosa es lo que muchos de esos nacionalistas hacen cómo gestores e incluso su corriente de pensamiento y otra el sentimiento de pertenencia... mira soy gallego y me encuentro a otro gallego en Madrid y de repente ese sentimiento cultural y arcaico de pertenencia a algo se da... y qué hacemos el uno o el otro en realidad, o la ideología o demás se aparcan durante un tiempo... luego cada uno es de su padre y de su madre... el PNV no representa al obrero vasco, pero tanto el obrero vasco como el empresario vasco tienen tradiciones comunes que VALORAN y RESPETAN por encima de lo que ellos mismos representan... pero luego como personas e incluso grupos cada cual... pero el concepto base de ser nacianalista se da y existe por encima de esas situaciones...

El Nacionalismo MADRILEÑO, que ha coaptado a todo el sentir en general es EXCLUYENTE, lo que ADEMAS impide la supervivencia de quienes como quizás tú o yo, desearían un tipo de pensamiento más abierto, donde lo español pesase sobre lo que uno tiene por ideología, pero eso NO EXISTE en España, y ES POR SU CULPA, no te lleves a engaño... y no es casual... son una MAFIA y como tal mafia actuan como una SECTA, no pueden permitir que haya disidencia alguna, sólo aceptan SUMISIÓN al concepto... y... es lo que hay... todo aquél que disienta de la secta es ENEMIGO y no hay ningún tipo de negociación posible, o eres de los suyos o eres enemigo...

OSO, MASTROSO, CARCAÑOSO... no es casual... 

Y se puede ser nacionalista gallego y muy buena persona, o mala persona, tener o no dinero, ser inteligente o no... pero si eres gallego, independientemente de ser o no nacionalista, RAPIDAMENTE encuentras afinidades con otro especialmente si estás fuera, y dentro la tradición, que también ciertamente se va perdiendo pesa y mucho... son conceptos que posibilitan, por encima de las ideas el tener un sentido de pertenencia... 

Hay una enorme diferencia entre los unos y los otros...

Y por muy triste que sea, es tal que así...


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los 4 blancos titulares de Francia tienen sangre europea no francesa.
> 
> Lloris, abuelos paternos españoles.
> Giroud, las dos abuelas maternas italianas.
> ...



En Francia hay cerca de 2 millones de franceses con apellidos españoles y 1 millon con apellidos italianos, sin contar a los corsos.


----------



## pemebe (15 Dic 2022)

Ultimate dijo:


> Se agradeceria si pusieras la fuente.
> 
> Hay que buscarla en cada post interesante y el hilo va muy deprisa y no da tiempo
> 
> ...



Se deduce del que lo escribe. Ya he puesto noticias antes.

De todas formas:



https://www


.*intellinews.*com/russia-s-current-account-surplus-falls-to-10-7bn-in-november-from-17-7bn-in-october-265015/?source=russia


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tras la carga del ICBM ruso, lo normal sería que la USA o Uk activen alguno de sus misiles nucleares.
> 
> Luego no quiero lloros....
> 
> ...



La carga y descarga de un misil ICBM en su silo es de lo más normal del mundo, y esto es así debido a que estos tienen una revisión técnica o mantenimiento en sus motores, combustible, integridad de las tuberías (en caso de que utilice combustible liquido), sistemas electrónicos de todo tipo, etc...

Puede ser incluso una revisión técnica o un cambio de carga, meter más ojivas nucleares o menos señuelos, ojivas de mayor o menor potencia, más señuelos, o incluso cambiar al dron hipersónico Avangard.

En este caso es el penúltimo ICBM desarrollado por Rusia, el SS-27 Mod2 / Yars, por tanto es lógico que si están dando de baja a los SS-25 / Topol pues se sustituya en el mismo silo o en otro distinto por un Yars. (No confundir con el SS-27 Mod1 / Topol M, que es un misil distinto)

En definitiva, no tiene nada de extraordinario ni es una amenaza contra nadie el que hayan introducido un misil ICBM Yars en su silo, entra totalmente dentro de lo normal.

Los Norteamericanos también hacen mantenimientos exactamente iguales a sus Minuteman III por las mismas razones.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El Nacionalismo MADRILEÑO, que ha coaptado a todo el sentir en general es EXCLUYENTE,



El nacionalismo madrileño o castellano, que es lo mismo, *no existe*, en España desde hace casi 40 años, se alimenta el odio por todos los simbolos y poderes del reino de España, alimentando, espoleando y financiando los avariciosos micronacionalismos perifericos.

PD- El dia que un gobierno nacional apueste por el patriotismo y saque las banderas a la calle, veremos quien gana.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Francia hay cerca de 2 millones de franceses con apellidos españoles y 1 millon con apellidos italianos, sin contar a los corsos.



Sinceramente, no entiendo como loa gabachos blancos de apellidos franceses pueden sentirse identificados y contentos con la selección. 
Salvo que sea plantearselo en plan club de furgol y no una selección. 
Y lo digo de forma sincera no envidiandolo plan las uvas están verdes. Si la selección española estuviera compuesta por un 80% de moronegrada y un 20% de panchitos e italianos tendría 0 interés en la selección española aunque ganara.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kron II (15 Dic 2022)

Ya es conocido, pero no por conocido es menos interesante:


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Así es. Francia es un gran país con grandes cosas. A mí me gusta en muchas cosas. Pero aquí entre traidores afrancesados y envidiosos no se copian la cosas buenas. Tiene una organización del estado jacobina, sin putiferios cancerígenos autonómicos, que ya me gustaría ver aquí.



Tienen un estado centrallizado, pero los franceses blancos tambien se quejan de una administracion publica elefantiasica y de la moronegrada.


----------



## arriqui (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pero eso es demasiado con lo que está contando consolidadas 4 regiones ahora en litigio. Llegar a Odessa no sería nada fácil para el ejército ruso.



Con paciencia y saliva, un elefante se la metió a una hormiga.


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Sí existe, la lástimas es que tenga sus raíces en la Historia más que en la unión/cohesión de los pueblos que lo componen.
> 
> Eso es falso, lo que hay es una mafia pagada por el Estado, caracterizada por su baja inteligencia, para mamporrear en las redes predicando eso que dices, una mafia muy próxima a los CCFFSSE.
> 
> ...



*Off-Topic*

1.- Los peajes estan liberalizados, gracias a Dios, desde haca casi un año.
2.- Sobre la usurpación de la lengua valenciana dejemos hablar a mi lingüista y filóloga preferida y no es catalana (recomiendo verlo).

3.- El Vau d'Aran (Occitano) es la única zona donde se habla y es oficial el Occitano y si ellos quieren la independencia a través de un referéndum, no creo que haya ningún problema.
4.- En la franja de Aragón me entendía y se dirigían a mi en catalán sin ningún problema, nadie imponía nada, simplemente son sus costumbres.
5.- Lo que a los reyes les daba poder sobre Catalunya era el titulo de Conde de Barcelona, titulo que fue el único al que no renuncio el padre de Juanca, por se más reconocido y antiguo que el del rey de la corona aragonesa.
6.- Sobre si Cervantes era catalán siempre habrán salidos que opinan que la tierra es plana. ¿Es Colom español, italiano o catalán? Los españolistas están que erre que erre en que es español todas las fuentes opinan que es genovés y que conste que la recepción real de Colon a su llegada a España fue en Badalona, municipio de Barcelona.








¿Por qué los Reyes Católicos recibieron a Colón en Sant Jeroni de la Murtra?


“En la Sierra de la Marina tenemos una joya escondida: el Monasterio de Sant Jeroni de la Murtra”, destaca Carles Roura Fornés en Las Fotos de los Lectores de La




www.lavanguardia.com












¿De dónde era Cristóbal Colón? | RTVE.es


¿Gallego, catalán, portugués o genovés? Todos hemos estudiado que sin quererlo y sin saberlo Colón descubrió América. Más noticias en RTVE.es



www.rtve.es





Columnas que aun se conservan del templo de Augusto en Barcelona.


----------



## EGO (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Gostosas imagenes.Buena limpieza de rojos de mierda estan haciendo en Ucrania por fin.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> El Islam es el elefante en la habitación de Europa. Está ahí, todo el mundo lo ve, nadie se atreve a decir nada. El fundamento de Europa es la cultura judio-cristiana, no la mierda LGTBI de la UE, y esa cultura no mezcla con la islámica. Como se suele decir, cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos.



No hemos aprendido nada, desde la guerra de Troya.


----------



## Argentium (15 Dic 2022)

*Rusia no reducirá su producción de petróleo este año en respuesta al tope del G-7 en el precio de su crudo*
11:27 || 15/12/2022


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

Se acabó la vaina, ya no es un golpe palaciego, es un golpe militar.


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El nacionalismo madrileño o castellano, que es lo mismo, *no existe*, en España desde hace casi 40 años, se alimenta el odio por todos los simbolos y poderes del reino de España, alimentando, espoleando y financiando los avariciosos micronacionalismos perifericos.
> 
> PD- El dia que un gobierno nacional apueste por el patriotismo y saque las banderas a la calle, *veremos quien gana*.



A esto me refiero... un gallego ve a otro gallego en Madrid y no le tira los trastos a la cabeza por ser gallego, quizás por ser gilipollas o no tener las mismas ideas, pero NO ESPERA GANAR a otro GALLEGO, sino a otra persona...

Y sacar las banderas como forma de ganar... 

A esto me refiero, eres el prototipo de PERSONA SECTARIA y lo malo es que NI LO VES...

Y no, no es lo mismo el MADRILEÑISMO que el nacionalismo castellano, hubo un tiempo en que el uno enterró al otro... hoy es mero SECTARISMO, mera defensa de una MAFIA vividora y que tiene en el RADIALISMO su esencia y base fundamental...

No existen simbologías españolas... existen simbologías RADICALES de una secta o MAFIA y son INDISCUTIBLES, que eso es justamente una SECTA...

A un gallego no lo hace la bandera, ni el idioma, ni el nacimiento... son los sentires y cuando te encuentras con otro, no te importa esos símbolos te importa la afinidad, pero ESO ES ALGO QUE HAY QUE HABER MAMADO y no haber sido inyectado en ello... pasa igual con los vascos o los andaluces o los valencianos, al menos los que yo conozco... y no, a ninguno de ellos se les OCURRE tener por principio aplastar a otro que consideran vasco o andaluz...


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> La única cultura que logró integrar a judíos y musulmanes fue la española



Eso es un mantra falso, que lo repiten los progres hasta la saciedad, los judios vivian en juderias, los moriscos en morerias o calls y cada vez que daban problemas se entraba en sus barrios a deguello y en sus calles corria la sangre.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Confundes conceptos... una cosa es lo que muchos de esos nacionalistas hacen cómo gestores e incluso su corriente de pensamiento y otra el sentimiento de pertenencia... mira soy gallego y me encuentro a otro gallego en Madrid y de repente ese sentimiento cultural y arcaico de pertenencia a algo se da... y qué hacemos el uno o el otro en realidad, o la ideología o demás se aparcan durante un tiempo... luego cada uno es de su padre y de su madre...



Pues como cualquier Valenciano ¿Por qué? Porque se ha enseñado desde la escuela.

Y te vas a Andalucía y hablas valenciano y te miran como si fueras de Marte. Pero te pones a hablar castellano, y te vas con ellos a tomarte ricas tapas.

PD: En Valencia no todas las mujeres son falleras ni en Andalucía todos los hombres bailan flamenco.



vil. dijo:


> el PNV no representa al obrero vasco, pero tanto el obrero vasco como el empresario vasco tienen tradiciones comunes que VALORAN y RESPETAN por encima de lo que ellos mismos representan... pero luego como personas e incluso grupos cada cual... pero el concepto base de ser nacianalista se da y existe por encima de esas situaciones...



El vasco ha nacido en una zona industrializada y el extremeño en una zona rural. Lógico que no tengan la misma mentalidad debido a las diferencias socioeconómicas de sus respectivas regiones.



vil. dijo:


> El Nacionalismo MADRILEÑO, que ha coaptado a todo el sentir en general es EXCLUYENTE, lo que ADEMAS impide la supervivencia de quienes como quizás tú o yo, desearían un tipo de pensamiento más abierto, donde lo español pesase sobre lo que uno tiene por ideología, pero eso NO EXISTE en España, y ES POR SU CULPA, no te lleves a engaño... y no es casual... son una MAFIA y como tal mafia actuan como una SECTA, no pueden permitir que haya disidencia alguna, sólo aceptan SUMISIÓN al concepto... y... es lo que hay... todo aquél que disienta de la secta es ENEMIGO y no hay ningún tipo de negociación posible, o eres de los suyos o eres enemigo...



¡Tonterías! Eso son cosas de la Derecha castiza paleta y su corporativismo atávico en los CCFFSE que se circunscribe a foros y redes...y a VillaPaleto de la España Profunda en el "¡A por ellos!".



vil. dijo:


> Y se puede ser nacionalista gallego y muy buena persona, o mala persona, tener o no dinero, ser inteligente o no... pero si eres gallego, independientemente de ser o no nacionalista, RAPIDAMENTE encuentras afinidades con otro especialmente si estás fuera, y dentro la tradición, que también ciertamente se va perdiendo pesa y mucho... son conceptos que posibilitan, por encima de las ideas el tener un sentido de pertenencia...



Pero si Galicia es la región de España donde todavía se matan entre gallegos por problemas de lindes. Galicia es una tierra de Emigrantes, en Galicia se quedan los abuelos y los pescadores...El resto de gente joven emigra, no es por nada que en las Américas se nos conozca a los españoles como "gallegos".


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se ha olvidado añadir " sus raíces en la historia *fabricada*"... con la creación
> de la 'Academia española de la historia', en el siglo XIX...
> A partir de ahí entenderá el por qué de la distopia reinante.
> El resto de la chapa le sobra...
> De nada.



Me faltó chapa: aparte de la Historia nos une la Legua Castellana.

Mejor una "historia fabricada", que una "inventada políticamente" como la de los Piratas ingleses. Pero qué les vas a decir a los ingleses que hasta se inventaron una religión "inventada políticamente": La Iglesia anglicana.

Siempre las potencias extranjeras han tenido mejores "propagandistas" a la hora de contar "La Historia" que en España. También tiene que ver que en España a los escribas se les ha tirado las migajas que caían de la mesa del Rey.

En España hay un sentimiento de inferioridad por el cual vemos la paja en nuestro ojo y no la viga en la del vecino.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A esto me refiero, eres el prototipo de PERSONA SECTARIA y lo malo es que NI LO VES...





vil. dijo:


> A un gallego no lo hace la bandera, ni el idioma, ni el nacimiento



Estas confundido ser español es un orgullo y cuando defiendes unicamente unas banderas regionales, te estas retratando, no hay ninguna dicotomia o problema entre ser español y vasco, catalan, castellano, canario, gallego, andaluz, los españoles incompletos sois los unicos adoctrinados.

PD- Las madrasas catalanas y vascas son democratas, las escuelas en las que se aprenda a amar y respetar a España, son sectarias segun tu y deben ser prohibidas.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Me faltó chapa: aparte de la Historia nos une la Legua Castellana.
> 
> Mejor una "historia fabricada", que una "inventada políticamente" como la de los Piratas ingleses. Pero qué les vas a decir a los ingleses que hasta se inventaron una religión "inventada políticamente": La Iglesia anglicana.
> 
> ...



Será porque mientras en Inglaterra le cortaban la cabeza a su monarca absoluto y el Parlamento tomaba el poder por las armas, en España se quemaba a la gente por hereje a Cristo, el hijo de Baal.


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Pues como cualquier Valenciano ¿Por qué? Porque se ha enseñado desde la escuela.
> 
> Y te vas a Andalucía y hablas valenciano y te miran como si fueras de Marte.
> 
> ...



En ninguna escuela del mundo se enseñan los sentimientos... se maman en el hogar y con la familia... lo cual hoy cada día nos hace menos afines a todos en general y más individualistas, dado que esas familias se van desestructurando y no digo que sea bueno o malo, son los tiempos... en la escuela se pueden enseñar algunas cosas, pero es en la familia y el entorno donde se amasan los sentimientos, que eso es lo que NO ENTENDEIS del concepto NACIONALISTA... son temas culturales y del día a día, la forma de relacionarse, de pensar, de escuchar o hablar, el sentido que se le da a las cosas y el cómo se le da... todo eso es en esencia algo que MAMAS en el día a día... no, no hay escuela que te enseñe eso...

En Andalucia con otro gallego he hablado en gallego, tomando un COSTEIRA (lo recomiendo, no me creía que lo tuvieran y estaba cohonudo) justo al ladito de la plaza de toros de Sevilla y... no pasó nada, no creas, alguien miró pensando quíen coño éramos, pero... 

Y sí, en Galicia EFECTIVAMENTE aún puede pasar eso de las lindes... y eso TAMPOCO SE APRENDE EN LA ESCUELA, es algo muy dentro del gallego, algo que tú no entiendes y no entenderás jamás, porque no eres gallego y aún siendo gallego tampoco lo entenderías probablemente, PERO LO LLEVARIAS DENTRO y eso NO ES EN LA ESCUELA donde lo enseñan... jajajajaaaa


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Gostosas imagenes.Buena limpieza de rojos de mierda estan haciendo en Ucrania por fin.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293003



si, si, veremos a los putos sionazis desfilando cabizcajos y banderas ukras como las nanzis de la II guerra boca abajo en Moscú. SIgue sonando


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> una cultura/religión que responde eficientemente a los problemas de la existencia humana es normal que no quiera integrarse en una que fue algo (mucho) pero que va a la deriva. el islam ganará en europa; occidente quedará reducido, provisionalmente, a las américas.



Se les expulso de europa una vez, la historia se repetira.  

PD- Tu crees que van a dejar gobernar a un gobierno islamico en Suecia, Belgica o Francia, aunque ganen unas elecciones democraticas y limpias ???.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Será porque mientras en Inglaterra le cortaban la cabeza a su monarca absoluto y el Parlamento tomaba el poder por las armas,



Dirán en Francia. Las mayores atrocidades de un regente fueron en Inglaterra, donde han habido Reyes-Dios y el divorcio consistía en cortarle la cabeza a la mujer en la Torre de Londres y volverse a casar con la siguiente.



ZHU DE dijo:


> en España se quemaba a la gente por hereje a Cristo, el hijo de Baal.



La cosa va por Épocas...En España también se han quemado iglesias y violado a monjas. Mientras que la casa real más significativa a nivel mundial sigue siendo la Corona Británica. Es lo que tiene tener un Parlamento de ebrios patanes que se creen mejor que un Rey porque "patata".


----------



## Eslacaña (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Pero si Galicia es la región de España donde todavía se matan entre gallegos por problemas de lindes. Galicia es una tierra de Emigrantes, en Galicia se quedan los abuelos y los pescadores...El resto de gente joven emigra, no es por nada que en las Américas se nos conozca a los españoles como "gallegos".



Lo que hace la falta de lectura. Nos montamos en el tópico y de ahí no nos apeamos.









El saldo migratorio de Galicia continuó siendo positivo en 2021 en 14.448 personas


La Estadística de Variaciones Residenciales (EVR) del Instituto Nacional de Estadística destaca que el año pasado retornaron del extranjero a Galicia 5.381 personas. , Cabe destacar que los datos de la población más joven son también positivas, alcanzándose un saldo de 4.342 personas, llegando a...




emigracion.xunta.gal













El rural resurge tras la pandemia: gana casi 4.000 habitantes mientras las urbes pierden


El ‘stock’ de vivienda vacía en los concellos de menor tamaño facilitó el asentamiento de nuevos vecinos | Expertos avisan de que sin actividad económica no se consolidará esta tendencia




www.farodevigo.es













Galicia aumentó su población en solo 10.704 habitantes a lo largo de los últimos 50 años


Las provincias de A Coruña y Pontevedra sumaron 243.514 habitantes, pero en Ourense y Lugo se perdieron 232.810 | Se agrava de este modo la brecha entre interior y costa




www.laopinioncoruna.es


----------



## millie34u (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Dirán en Francia. Las mayores atrocidades de un regente fueron en Inglaterra, donde han habido Reyes-Dios y el divorcio consistía en cortarle la cabeza a la mujer en la Torre de Londres y volverse a casar con la siguiente.
> 
> La cosa va por Épocas...En España también se han quemado iglesias y violado a monjas.



¿Le suena el nombre de Cromwell? Fundó la República Inglesa en 1649, y acabó con la monarquia absoluta que pretendia imponer el rey Carlos I de Inglaterra.
En España se quemaron conventos porque al Pueblo estaba harto que violasen a sus hijos, gracias a Paca la Culona, continuaron haciéndolo hasta ahora.


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estas confundido ser español es un orgullo y cuando defiendes unicamente unas banderas regionales, te estas retratando, no hay ninguna dicotomia o problema entre ser español y vasco, catalan, castellano, canario, gallego, andaluz, los españoles incompletos sois los unicos adoctrinados.
> 
> PD- Las madrasas catalanas y vascas son democratas, las escuelas en las que se aprenda a amar y respetar a España, son sectarias segun tu y deben ser prohibidas.



Orgullo yo tengo de ser gallego, no por sus símbolos, ni por nada de eso... es mi gente, mi herencia, mis padres y familia, CLARO que me siento orgulloso de ello... de la bandera gallega, pues es la que es y si decidimos cambiarla, pues tampoco es transcendental... me importa más la torre de Hercules, que esa bandera... o el acueducto de Segovia, que lo mismo da... o el Prado o la Giralda... pero porque eso es CULTURA mayormente, no simbología... 

Pero si esa simbología por cualquier causa es EXCLUYENTE, yo sí la cambiaría, como tengo claro que tiraría cualquier monumento franquista... 

Claro que ser español debería SER UN ORGULLO... pero cada vez que yo quiero sentirme español, encuentro a alguien queriendo IMPONER SÍMBOLOS por encima de los sentires, encuentro a alguien que entiende el respeto como algo hacia SUS PENSAMIENTOS y no hacia los del otro... y eso ES SECTARISMO...

Ser español es amar ESPAÑA y España son gallegos, vascos, valencianos, andaluces, canarios Y SUS SENTIRES Y HERENCIAS... ser ESPAÑOL de verdad sería AMAR CADA UNO DE ESOS SENTIRES Y SIMBOLOS, porque son los DE TODOS, aunque sólo sean los que han nacido en esas tierras los que representan mayormente esos SENTIRES... 

Pero tú no puedes RESPETAR esos sentires y esas HERENCIAS, de hacerlo dejarías de lado tu SECTA y pasarías a entender al otro y YA NO SERÍAS NACIONALISTA O PATRIOTA, como os soleis llamar tan pomposamente...


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo que hace la falta de lectura. Nos montamos en el tópico y de ahí no nos apeamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que hacen falta las matemáticas. De Galicia han salido millones de personas, pero con un par de noticias de un goteo de unas miles de personas...¡Todo olvidado!

La cornisa cantábrica con Galicia y Asturias a la cabeza son la zona más envejecidas de España.

Aparte y por si te habías olvidado, ahora estamos siendo invadidos. Si en Galicia entran 4.000 inmigrantes un año, y en toda España millones...¿Qué me estás contando?


----------



## millie34u (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Le suena el nombre de Cromwell? Fundó la República Inglesa en 1649, y acabó con la monarquia absoluta que pretendia imponer el rey Carlos I de Inglaterra.
> En España se quemaron conventos porque al Pueblo estaba harto que violasen a sus hijos, gracias a Paca la Culona, continuaron haciéndolo hasta ahora.



¿Sabe que Cromwell fue un radical puritanista religioso?

Se convirtió en regicida porque el absolutismo de la corona amenazaba su fe religiosa.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> En España también se han quemado iglesias y violado a monjas.



Eso solo lo han hecho los franceses, los rojos y los anarquistas, Durruti Style !!!.

PD- Durruti metio en un vagon de tren a los homosexuales y prostitutas con enfermedades vereneas *y les pego fuego.*


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¿Sabe que Cromwell fue un radical puritanista religioso?
> 
> Se convirtió en regicida porque el absolutismo de la corona amenazaba su fe religiosa.



Falso, cuando el abolutismo amenazaba la soberanía del Parlamento. En ese Parlamento no solo habia puritanos, no era un conflicto religioso sino político, el catolicismo era una fuerza política reaccionaria, en Inglaterra fué el primer sitio donde empezaron a mandar a Dios a tomar por culo.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Falso, cuando el abolutismo amenazaba la soberanía del Parlamento. En ese Parlamento no solo habia puritanos, no era un conflicto religioso sino político,



¡Falso! El Parlamento para Cromwell era la herramienta para poner coto al poder absolutista que el Rey pretendía imponer.



ZHU DE dijo:


> el catolicismo era una fuerza política reaccionaria,



Cromwell era protestante no católico. A los católicos ya los liquidaron antes los monárquicos porque tenían Papa y el Rey no quiere contrincantes al mando.



ZHU DE dijo:


> En Inglaterra fué el primer sitio donde empezaron a mandar a Dios a tomar por culo.



Era un "quítate tú Dios y Papa de Roma, que ya me pongo yo Rey de Inglaterra".


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Francia hay cerca de 2 millones de franceses con apellidos españoles y 1 millon con apellidos italianos, sin contar a los corsos.



No deberían ser más los italianos? Italia es medio madre demográfica de Suiza, por ejemplo, los italianos han emigrado muchísimo y se han quedado fuera en proporción elevada.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¡Falso! El Parlamento para Cromwell era la herramienta para poner coto al poder absolutista que el Rey pretendía imponer.
> 
> Era un "quítate tú Dios y Papa de Roma, que ya me pongo yo Rey de Inglaterra".



No era mal pago para quitar a Baal y a su representante en la Tierra.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No era mal pago para quitar a Baal y a su representante en la Tierra.



Por cierto, Cromwell era protestante puritano, mas no católico. A los católicos ya los liquidaron (tras severa tortura para hacerlos abjurar de su fe) antes los monárquicos porque tenían Papa y el Rey no quiere rivales en la Tierra al mando.


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

riggedd dijo:


> En Andalucía son iguales, la diferencia es que aquí, hay menos lindes, predomina el latifundismo.



En ese punto somos diferentes, muy notablemente, créeme y mira que me gusta andalucía, pero... 

Las famosas lindes y la mortandad por ellas, tiene y mucho que ver con el minifundismo, el entorno de aldeas y el hecho de que nos centímetros te podían dar unos kilos de patatas o hierba y eso era la diferencia entre comer un poco más o un poco menos, cuando por el entorno y el clima comer era la diferencia entre estar medio enfermo o completamente enfermo... en cierto sentido esa defensa era fundamental para no perder tú o los tuyos algo de la vida y era mucho... y arraigó con el tiempo y las situaciones y se hizo tradición y cultura y... es... no es cuestión de orgullo o sanción, es que las cosas son tal y como son y suelen tener profundas causas, no son por casualidad o cerrazón... 

Es muy complicado que alguien que no ha vivido un entorno geográfico como el gallego, en una aldea ovidada de la mano de Dios, en pleno invierno entienda lo que eso significa con hambre en el cuerpo...


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

Quien avisa no es traidor.


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Le suena el nombre de Cromwell? Fundó la República Inglesa en 1649, y acabó con la monarquia absoluta que pretendia imponer el rey Carlos I de Inglaterra.
> En España se quemaron conventos porque al *Pueblo estaba harto que violasen a sus hijos*, gracias a Paca la Culona, continuaron haciéndolo hasta ahora.



A ver Zhu, contar mentiras no lleva a adquirir verdad porque sí... que no digo que no se diesen casos, pero al iglesia era ODIADA a un punto inimaginable, porque CHUPABAN la poca sangre que la gente podia tener... eran más depredadores que CUALQUIER SEÑORITO o cualquier cacique... y nunca tenían bastante, siempre era más y más y más... pero no odiaban a la iglesia, ODIABAN ESPECÍFICAMENTE A CURAS, MONJES Y DEMÁS RALEA, porque ellos eran los que DIRECTAMENTE ejecutaban tales actitudes...

Y si eso fuera poco esos curas y demás tenían la capacidad de hacer la vida de una persona de mala a peor, en función del grado de sumisión que se demostrase... la gente ESTABA HARTA de tanta barbarie por parte de la iglesia... y harta hasta decir basta... y así sucedieron las cosas, porque en el fondo todos sabían, tal y como SUCEDIÓ que en cuanto se impusiesen lo HARIAN TODAVÍA PEOR, tal y como fue...

Ni comunismo, ni violaciones, ni leches... SIMPLE HARTAZGO ANTE EL MANGONEO y el desprecio total y absoluto por la dura y difícil vida del pobre...


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> No deberían ser más los italianos? Italia es medio madre demográfica de Suiza, por ejemplo, los italianos han emigrado muchísimo y se han quedado fuera en proporción elevada.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293027



Seguro que son mas, son estadisticas extraoficiales.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> *Y sí, en Galicia EFECTIVAMENTE aún puede pasar eso de las lindes*... y eso TAMPOCO SE APRENDE EN LA ESCUELA, es algo muy dentro del gallego, algo que tú no entiendes y no entenderás jamás, porque no eres gallego y aún siendo gallego tampoco lo entenderías probablemente, PERO LO LLEVARIAS DENTRO y eso NO ES EN LA ESCUELA donde lo enseñan... jajajajaaaa



¡Que no sois seres mágicos! Pasa en Galicia debido a la Edad y a la *EPIDEMIA de SOLEDAD en gente mayor*.

La gente en SOLEDAD se vuelve huraña, apática, asocial, paranoica, puede presentar: dificultades comunicativas (eso de que en un gallego no sabes si pregunta o contesta, o que contestan con preguntas) y de comportamientos explosivamente violentos por sucesos pasados que se deforman y magnifican en las mentes con el paso del tiempo.

Si un gallego en una aldea interacciona solo con el vecino, es muy raro que olvide el más mínimo detalle...Además le va a dar muchas vueltas a cada conversación, a cada encuentro, a cada hecho, a cada suposición, a cada indicio,...

Aparte *en Galicia ha habido una deficiencia endémica de yodo en la dieta*...Dándose *problemas de tiroides* en la población.







Los síntomas del Bocio debido a la falta de yodo.


*Fatiga.*
Aumento de la sensibilidad al frío.
*Aumento de la somnolencia.*
Piel seca.
Estreñimiento.
Debilidad muscular.
*Problemas de memoria o concentración.*


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Seguro que son mas, son estadisticas extraoficiales.



En Francia sí que hay bastante sangre española no sólo por la emigración desde España sino desde Argelia, ahí la mitad de los blancos se apellidaban Pérez y eran alicantinos o murcianos y ahora son franceses.


----------



## alfonbass (15 Dic 2022)

Un asesor de Puigdemont admite por primera vez que Rusia les ofreció 10.000 soldados


Víctor Tarradellas, asesor de Puigdemont, admite por primera vez que Rusia les ofreció 10.000 soldados tras declarar la secesión




theobjective.com





Mira! que chorprecha!


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

Rusia avanza.


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¡Que no sois seres mágicos! Pasa en Galicia debido a la Edad y a la *EPIDEMIA de SOLEDAD en gente mayor*.
> 
> La gente en SOLEDAD se vuelve huraña, apática, asocial, paranoica, puede presentar: dificultades comunicativas (eso de que en un gallego no sabes si pregunta o contesta, o que contestan con preguntas) y de comportamientos explosivamente violentos por sucesos pasados que se deforman y magnifican en las mentes con el paso del tiempo.



jajajaaaaaa... ves hablar de lo que no se sabe... 

NO, NO PASA HOY APENAS... hoy las lindes, en realidad están más abandonadas que otra cosa, la gente mayor ya no está para según qué cosas, NO LA PROVOQUES ciertamente, pero hoy se tienen que cuidar los unos a los otros, que ya no queda ni quíen los cuide... y luego ESTAMOS LOS NUEVOS, lo que hemos comprado de vuelta y que nos importa una mierda la linde, TENÍAS QUE CORTAR LA HIERVA día sí y día también en según qué época del año o la naturaleza que se va de madre para entender que eso de las lindes hoy... jjajajajajajaaaaaa... 

Pero hoy no es ayer... hoy es hoy y hoy... y cuidado aún queda mucho de eso, pero... hoy muchos de los habitantes de la aldea, como mi caso, somos simples señoritos, que vivimos allí por gusto y que no dependemos de aquello para nada, como en realidad casi todos, incluidos los oriundos del lugar...

Hoy las cosas ya no son lo que eran.. aunque como alguien dijo NUNCA FUERON LO QUE ERAN... JAJAJAJJAJAJAAA...

Pero no, ya lo de las LINDES... hoy una casa de aldea es de un médico que la tiene como lugar bucólico o un tipo como yo o... y valen una pasta, tanto mantenerlas como comprarlas, cada día más... y no, metro arriba o abajo y CATASTRO mediante, pues no...


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Francia sí que hay bastante sangre española no sólo por la emigración desde España sino desde Argelia, ahí la mitad de los blancos se apellidaban Pérez y eran alicantinos o murcianos y ahora son franceses.



Y los 350.000 republicanos que se exiliaron en 1939, Francia siempre ha sido un destino para los emigrantes españoles y muchos terminaban por erradicarse alli definitivamente.


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y los 350.000 republicanos que se exiliaron en 1939, Francia siempre ha sido un destino para los emigrantes españoles y muchos terminaban por erradicarse alli definitivamente.



Yo me he encontrado con ancianos españoles en cualquier parte de Francia, siempre los hay, o del 39 o de después, pero bastantes. Ya si sumas hijos son unos cuantos más.


----------



## bigplac (15 Dic 2022)

El ser humano es un animal social y necesita pertenecer a un grupo, y un grupo, por definición, es excluyente.
Están los que tienen pelo y los putos calvos, y es excluyente. Por ahora toleramos a los calvos pero eso puede cambiar, y muchas veces en la historia ha cambiado
De lo que se trata es que todos los humanos que interaccionan diariamente pertenezcan al mismo grupo.
Y si los vecinos no sienten que pertenecen al mismo grupo, se mataran a palos. Así que hay que escoger una idea lo suficientemente poderosa para crear grupo, y común a todos los vecinos.
El pelo no te sirve, el color de piel funciona si todos los vecinos tienen el mismo color de piel pero falla si hay emigración y vecinos de distinto color de piel.
Luego inventaron la religión, que es genial y esta muy bien hasta que aparecieron los plastas de Lutero y compañia, y ala, de nuevo a matarse vecinos a lo bestia. Se inventa el ateismo

En el siglo xix inventaron los estados nacion, idea genial salvo los lugares que se quedaron a medias como españa/cataluña, un vecino español, otro catalan, y de nuevo a matarse a palos.

Y si no, habrá un vecino pobre, otro rico y de nuevo a matarse a palos. Y inventan el comunismo, pero pasan los años y no mola nada.

Ahora parece que han elegido como principal elemento de conexión el idioma. Genial, salvo en los lugares donde se hablan varios idiomas, y de nuevo a matarse a palos

Al final es una simple cuestion de suerte, si caes en un pueblo homogeneo, mismo idioma, misma religion, mismo color de piel, misma clase social bien. Y si no pues conviviras un tiempo pero tarde o temprano te mataras a palos.




vil. dijo:


> Orgullo yo tengo de ser gallego, no por sus símbolos, ni por nada de eso... es mi gente, mi herencia, mis padres y familia, CLARO que me siento orgulloso de ello... de la bandera gallega, pues es la que es y si decidimos cambiarla, pues tampoco es transcendental... me importa más la torre de Hercules, que esa bandera... o el acueducto de Segovia, que lo mismo da... o el Prado o la Giralda... pero porque eso es CULTURA mayormente, no simbología...
> 
> Pero si esa simbología por cualquier causa es EXCLUYENTE, yo sí la cambiaría, como tengo claro que tiraría cualquier monumento franquista...
> 
> ...


----------



## Charidemo (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver Zhu, contar mentiras no lleva a adquirir verdad porque sí... que no digo que no se diesen casos, pero al iglesia era ODIADA a un punto inimaginable, porque CHUPABAN la poca sangre que la gente podia tener... eran más depredadores que CUALQUIER SEÑORITO o cualquier cacique... y nunca tenían bastante, siempre era más y más y más... pero no odiaban a la iglesia, ODIABAN ESPECÍFICAMENTE A CURAS, MONJES Y DEMÁS RALEA, porque ellos eran los que DIRECTAMENTE ejecutaban tales actitudes...
> 
> Y si eso fuera poco esos curas y demás tenían la capacidad de hacer la vida de una persona de mala a peor, en función del grado de sumisión que se demostrase... la gente ESTABA HARTA de tanta barbarie por parte de la iglesia... y harta hasta decir basta... y así sucedieron las cosas, porque en el fondo todos sabían, tal y como SUCEDIÓ que en cuanto se impusiesen lo HARIAN TODAVÍA PEOR, tal y como fue...
> 
> Ni comunismo, ni violaciones, ni leches... SIMPLE HARTAZGO ANTE EL MANGONEO y el desprecio total y absoluto por la dura y difícil vida del pobre...



Básicamente así fue. Hay que ponerse en el pellejo de un padre con seis chiquillos en un pueblo donde el cura le decía al contratador quien trabajaba y quien no.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¡Que no sois seres mágicos! Pasa en Galicia debido a la Edad y a la *EPIDEMIA de SOLEDAD en gente mayor*.
> 
> La gente en SOLEDAD se vuelve huraña, apática, asocial, paranoica, puede presentar: dificultades comunicativas (eso de que en un gallego no sabes si pregunta o contesta, o que contestan con preguntas) y de comportamientos explosivamente violentos por sucesos pasados que se deforman y magnifican en las mentes con el paso del tiempo.
> 
> Si un gallego en una aldea interacciona solo con el vecino, es muy raro que olvide el más mínimo detalle...Además le va a dar muchas vueltas a cada conversación, a cada encuentro, a cada hecho, a cada suposición, a cada indicio,...



Es lo peor que le puedes decir a un nacionalista, que no son especiales. Sobre lo que pasa en la Galicia profunda no se diferencia en nada con lo que pasa en la Castilla profunda o en la Kansas profunda.

Ayer mismo comprando un cubo me dice el dependiente "Eso es un "balde", aquí lo llamamos así, es una palabra canaria", mi respuesta le hirió el alma al pobre chico, "No es una palabra canaria, mi suegra es andaluza y dice balde".


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> En el siglo xix inventaron los estados nacion, idea genial salvo los lugares que se quedaron a medias como españa/cataluña, un vecino español, otro catalan, y de nuevo a matarse a palos.



España e Hispania son la misma palabra, antes de 1492, cuando comerciantes, embajadores, militares del Reino de Navarra, del Reino de Castilla, del Reino de Aragon, del Reino de Portugal, regresaban del extranjero, decian que regresaban a España, tienes miles de documentos, cartas y escritos que lo demuestran.

PD- Durante el imperio romano, Hispania tuvo entidad propia, lo mismo que durante el reino visigodo, todos sabian y saben que eran y son españoles.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> jajajaaaaaa... ves hablar de lo que no se sabe...
> 
> NO, NO PASA HOY APENAS... hoy las lindes, en realidad están más abandonadas que otra cosa, la gente mayor ya no está para según qué cosas, NO LA PROVOQUES ciertamente, pero hoy se tienen que cuidar los unos a los otros, que ya no queda ni quíen los cuide... y luego ESTAMOS LOS NUEVOS, lo que hemos comprado de vuelta y que nos importa una mierda la linde, TENÍAS QUE CORTAR LA HIERVA día sí y día también en según qué época del año o la naturaleza que se va de madre para entender que eso de las lindes hoy... jjajajajajajaaaaaa...
> 
> ...



En ningún momento he negado que vaya a cambiar la mentalidad gallega y a hacerse más cosmopolita conforme se renueve de savia nueva. Y viviendo allí claro que sabrás lo que pasa hoy día, de su realidad social diaria, y lo que no se puede leer en los libros o la prensa. 

La Galicia envejecida dejará de serlo en cuanto los viejos la espichen.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

Más del 80% de Maryinka ha sido liberado. Así lo anunció el jefe interino de la DPR Denis Pushilin.

Las batallas a gran escala por este asentamiento comenzaron en marzo.

La liberación de Marinka de las formaciones armadas de Ucrania llevará al distrito de Petrovsky de Donetsk, al microdistrito de Tekstilshchik y a Aleksandrovka fuera del alcance de la artillería enemiga.

@epoddubny


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "
> _Fallece un nuevo mercenario estadounidense en un combate con el ejército ruso.
> Rebecca Maciorowski.
> Información verificada y confirmada por fuentes estadounidenses.
> ...



Pues no lo sé, me alegro de que esté bien. En todo caso pon la nota a sus propios compañeros, si revisas la fuente fueron ellos quienes la dieron por muerta.


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram

_Rusia recibe una disculpa del Vaticano por las declaraciones del Papa sobre chechenos y buriatos, este incidente está resuelto - Portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova_


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> *El ser humano es un animal social y necesita pertenecer a un grupo, y un grupo, por definición, es excluyente*.
> ...



Ya, tú eres el exponente máximo de lo que hablo... lo que decía el dicho:

- Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición...

Es excluyente quíen ha MAMADO la exclusión como base de funcionamiento vital... es como todo en la vida, cuestión individual... los grupos no son excluyentes con los suyos, toleran y lo hacen muy ampliamente los desvaríos, SALVO LAS SECTAS, que estas no pueden EN NINGUN CASO tolerar esos DESVARIOS...

Y eso es el problema, que hay quíen confunde lo que es un entorno social, con una secta...


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

Dios que frío.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Un asesor de Puigdemont admite por primera vez que Rusia les ofreció 10.000 soldados
> 
> 
> Víctor Tarradellas, asesor de Puigdemont, admite por primera vez que Rusia les ofreció 10.000 soldados tras declarar la secesión
> ...



La misma nula credibilidad que tenía antes la tiene ahora.

Se inventó una mentira en el pasado, ahora la OTAN le pone un maletín con 100.000€ para volver a sacarla a la palestra ¡Ya tiene que ser subnormal para decir que "no" a pasta gratis!

Tiene más credibilidad una nueva versión de Miguel Carcaño en lo referente a Marta del Castillo, que lo que diga ese fulano indepe.


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram
_Los soldados de la 129ª brigada separada de la TPO "Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania", mostrando claramente cómo hacen frente a los transportes _


----------



## bigmaller (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La misma nula credibilidad que tenía antes la tiene ahora.
> 
> Se inventó una mentira en el pasado, ahora la OTAN le pone un maletín con 100.000€ para volver a sacarla a la palestra ¡Ya tiene que ser subnormal para decir que "no" a pasta gratis!



Te refieres a tarradellas o a "the objective"


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram

_El Ministerio de Defensa polaco llamará a hasta 200.000 personas para entrenamiento militar en 2023, según los medios polacos.
La información sobre las enseñanzas causó una gran resonancia en la sociedad. Según los informes, los polacos están abandonando el país a toda prisa y en pánico._


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Básicamente así fue. Hay que ponerse en el pellejo de un padre con seis chiquillos en un pueblo donde el cura le decía al contratador quien trabajaba y quien no.



O quíen tenía que trabajar ese día para la iglesia, aún cuando ese no podía por el motivo que fuese... o lo que había que colaborar para pagar un nuevo tejado o cualquier otro acto que en ese momento considerase el cura del lugar... 

En el fondo el problema de España siempre fue el mismo... LAZARILLOS TRABAJANDO PARA POBRES y recibiendo una y otra vez el palo, la sumisión y la moralización por parte del pobre, al final el lazarillo harto de tener que buscarse la vida ESTALLÓ... y a eso le llamaron comunismo o salvajismo o antipatriotas o... simplemente hasta el pícaro tiene un momento en que no da para más y estalla, harto de que el querer subsistir sea un estigma... en fin...


----------



## Mitrofán (15 Dic 2022)

.....


.Kaikus dijo:


> Se les expulso de europa una vez, la historia se repetira.
> 
> PD- Tu crees que van a dejar gobernar a un gobierno islamico en Suecia, Belgica o Francia, aunque ganen unas elecciones democraticas y limpias ???.



esto no va de elecciones sino de cambio cultural... se les expulsó *porque había con qué* expulsarlos. qué hay ahora?? nada. hedonismo de bote, sentimentalismo y sensibleria.


----------



## Malevich (15 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic*
> 
> 1.- Los peajes estan liberalizados, gracias a Dios, desde haca casi un año.
> 2.- Sobre la usurpación de la lengua valenciana dejemos hablar a mi lingüista y filóloga preferida y no es catalana (recomiendo verlo).
> ...



En ese templo estuve este verano. Una sorpresa maravillosa. 
Me encanta Cataluña, el nacionalismo es una mierda.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> _Los soldados de la 129ª brigada separada de la TPO "Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania", mostrando claramente cómo hacen frente a los transportes _
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293056



@terro6666 dale los patinetes hombre, que es una verguenza de la mierda ejercito que tienen para los millones que pagamos verdad @wysiwyg ?


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Te refieres a tarradellas o a "the objective"



A Tarradellas pero sin descartar a "the objective".

Para crear un bulo son tan necesarios tanto el que lo dice como el que lo propaga.


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En Francia sí que hay bastante sangre española no sólo por la emigración desde España sino desde Argelia, ahí la mitad de los blancos se apellidaban Pérez y eran alicantinos o murcianos y ahora son franceses.



Un inciso: 'Perez' es un apellido de procedencia francesa, gala o exagonal... Como quiera llamarla.


----------



## bigplac (15 Dic 2022)

Si, por supuesto que existia, eso es evidente. 
Digo que en el siglo xix inventaron los estados nacion, en general en el mundo, como elemento aglutinador de grupo. De manera simplificada, luego por supuesto que hay infinitos detalles y particularidades.

Pero incluso en España, antes del siglo 19, el elemento aglutinador no era el concepto de España, aunque por supuesto que existia y algo de peso tenia. Era ser católico. Un judío o un moro del siglo 15 eran tal españoles como un católico, y se les expulso igualmente. De poco les sirvió ser españoles.



.Kaikus dijo:


> España e Hispania son la misma palabra, antes de 1492, cuando comerciantes, embajadores, militares del Reino de Navarra, del Reino de Castilla, del Reino de Aragon, del Reino de Portugal, regresaban del extranjero, decian que regresaban a España, tienes miles de documentos, cartas y escritos que lo demuestran.
> 
> PD- Durante el imperio romano, Hispania tuvo entidad propia, lo mismo que durante el reino visigodo, todos sabian y saben que eran y son españoles.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

Explosión en la refinería de petróleo de Angarsk, Irkutsk, Rusia.

Los medios rusos informan que una de las refinerías de petróleo quedó completamente destruida y la vecina sufrió graves daños. La explosión fue tan poderosa que los sismógrafos la registraron como un terremoto.


----------



## ATDTn (15 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic*
> 
> 1.- Los peajes estan liberalizados, gracias a Dios, desde haca casi un año.
> 2.- Sobre la usurpación de la lengua valenciana dejemos hablar a mi lingüista y filóloga preferida y no es catalana (recomiendo verlo).
> ...



Qué tienen que ver las columnas. 
Con los romanos no pasaban estas cosas.

Los pirados que dicen que todos eran catalanes o la tierra es plana tienen voz, y poder.
Sobran imbéciles, en todos sitios. No sólo Cataluña.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Si, por supuesto que existia, eso es evidente.
> Digo que en el siglo xix inventaron los estados nacion, en general en el mundo, como elemento aglutinador de grupo. De manera simplificada, luego por supuesto que hay infinitos detalles y particularidades.
> 
> Pero incluso en España, antes del siglo 19, el elemento aglutinador no era el concepto de España, aunque por supuesto que existia y algo de peso tenia. Era ser católico. Un judío o un moro del siglo 15 eran tal españoles como un católico, y se les expulso igualmente. De poco les sirvió ser españoles.



Los judios sefarditas no esta claro que fueran hispanos conversos, de la poblacion morisca, la mayoria eran hispanorromanos islamizados, porque las clases dirigentes arabes, sirias o bereberes, fueron los primeros en exiliarse con sus riquezas, mujeres y esclavos, mucho antes de la expulsion de 1609.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Es lo peor que le puedes decir a un nacionalista, que no son especiales. Sobre lo que pasa en la Galicia profunda no se diferencia en nada con lo que pasa en la Castilla profunda o en la Kansas profunda.



Lo peor a corto plazo, lo mejor a largo plazo.

Todo prisionero encadenado a ver entre las sombras de la cueva, se molesta cuando lo quieren sacar a ver el Sol para el que sus córneas no están familiarizadas.



Dado8 dijo:


> Ayer mismo comprando un cubo me dice el dependiente "Eso es un "balde", aquí lo llamamos así, es una palabra canaria", mi respuesta le hirió el alma al pobre chico, "No es una palabra canaria, mi suegra es andaluza y dice balde".



Cosas similares de otras palabras he leído, por ejemplo de la palabra "encalar". En una frase: "Se me ha encalado el balón en el árbol/tejado".

O "cohombro" por "pepino".


----------



## alfonbass (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> La misma nula credibilidad que tenía antes la tiene ahora.
> 
> Se inventó una mentira en el pasado, ahora la OTAN le pone un maletín con 100.000€ para volver a sacarla a la palestra ¡Ya tiene que ser subnormal para decir que "no" a pasta gratis!
> 
> Tiene más credibilidad una nueva versión de Miguel Carcaño en los referente a Marta del Castillo, que lo que diga ese fulano indepe.



No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver
Realmente da igual la opinión que tenga nadie sobre el medio de comunicación o el personaje, pero negar que es evidente que se van encontrando cosas que hacen pensar en esa relación pues...es eso....
Además, si algo ha estado haciendo desde hace años es precisamente incentivar el separatismo catalán en España a través de RT o de Sputnik, sólo hay que revisar publicaciones al respecto
Pero vamos, que no, que en el Kremlin zon unoz zantoz oiga....


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

Polonia ha reconocido a Rusia como un estado que apoya el terrorismo.

El parlamento del país también declaró que la Federación Rusa debe estar aislada en la esfera internacional.


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> En ningún momento he negado que vaya a cambiar la mentalidad gallega y a hacerse más cosmopolita conforme se renueve de savia nueva. Y viviendo allí claro que sabrás lo que pasa hoy día, de su realidad social diaria, y lo que no se puede leer en los libros o la prensa.
> 
> La Galicia envejecida dejará de serlo en cuanto los viejos la espichen.



Las cosas se maman... no es algo que tú puedas cambiar... esos viejos criaron hijos, ahora ya tienen nietos... en el fondo ese sentir sigue vivo y se alimenta de otras cosas... cambiará y se transformará y morirá o se volverá otra cosa, pero en esencia y por ahora sigue vivo...

Es como el idioma... sigue vivo, porque lo hablan en la calle, cada día menos... y tiene mucho de triste, pues es algo propio y en lo propio no todo es bueno, lo mismo que una herencia no toda probablemente es etica.. y cuando desaparece algo se pierde y nos deja... y no tiene nada de hermoso, aún al contrario, tiene mucho de triste... pero es la vida...

Pero si quieres ser ESPAÑOL y tener una base común y social con el resto de españoles, tienes que amar y entender esas culturas y el respeto que te deben merecer es casi superior a la tuya misma, pues la tuya está mucho más protegida, que la de los que son minorías...

Defender el gallego o el catalán para un castellano es GRATIS, al fin y al cabo no le supone gran cosa... para un gallego o un catalán, no solo no es gratis, es una obligación, PERO no siempre tampoco está por la labor, que no todo el mundo es dadivoso con el esfuerzo...

Defender el PRADO no es obligación de un madrileño, es la obligación de todos y debería ser obligado por parte del estado que en todas las provincias hubiese una sede que expusiese itinirantemente parte de sus pertenencias... son de todos, no son de nadie en particular y deberían ser acercadas lo más posible... 

Un gallego tiene una cultura propia MUY RICA y diversa, pero además tiene común a ti parte de tu cultura, y en eso GANAMOS y tenemos ventajas, pero en esas ventajas también tenemos esfuerzos y sacrificios y A VECES también capacidad de ELECCIÓN, sé que eso a ti puede resultarte ingrato, tú NO TIENES ESA CAPACIDAD de elección y te puedes sentir rechazado por ello, pero... ES QUE ESA ES ESPAÑA... 

Lo bueno y lo malo suelen ir de la mano... en Galicia se mata o mataba por lindes y... no es bueno, pero es parte de nuestro acervo cultural, para lo bueno y para lo malo...


----------



## crocodile (15 Dic 2022)

Toda Rusia con Donbass

La ayuda humanitaria de organizaciones públicas y ciudadanos solidarios llega a Donbas casi todos los días. La carga para el personal militar 1 AK se clasifica instantáneamente y se envía al frente. Otro convoy humanitario llegó a la capital de nuestra República. Los comentarios fueron dados por Tatyana Butrina. Además de la ayuda humanitaria, Aleksey Shutov y el grupo Poputchik vinieron a visitar a nuestros combatientes.

Suscríbete al canal de la Milicia Popular de la RPD para ver la guerra a través de nuestros ojos.


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)

_*Hoy hubiera cumplido 30 años.*_

*María Dugina*


----------



## pagesitoalegre (15 Dic 2022)

utopic dijo:


> El infame agresor el gobierno ruso ataca las infratructuras para dejar a la poblacion civil sin electricidad y calefacción en el invierno..
> otro crimen más de guerra hijos de puta





Me se expliquen que collons tiene de diferente una guerra en comparacion a otra si el unico motivo de una guerra es vencer o matar al otro como sea sin importarte en absoluto el como, lo que cueste y cuanatos y como se los mate o sacrifique.
Alemania bombardeo al pueblo de guernica con bombas y seguidamente con fosforo o bombas incendiarias para simplemente acogonar al pueblo y la republica y poco mas, mismito que fraco alias la "paca".


----------



## pepetemete (15 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre la toma del poder por los albaneses en el norte de Kosovska Mitrovica
> 
> De hecho, en el principal municipio serbio del norte de Kosovo, los albaneses han tomado hoy el poder por la fuerza.
> 
> ...



Albin Kurti , el nuevo Selenski de Kosovo ...estos otaneros son realmente patéticos con sus artimañas.
Que o serbios no lancen un pepino al ayuntamiento cuando estén reunidos me parecería insultante.


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*"Rusia usa el frío como arma de destrucción masiva"*
*Rusia* busca utilizar el frío invernal como "arma de destrucción masiva" contra *Ucrania*, aseguró hoy ante el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU la embajadora ucraniana Eugenia Filipenko, quien también señaló que un 97 % de los misiles lanzados por las fuerzas rusas han tenido como objetivo edificios civiles.

"En venganza por sus pérdidas militares sobre el terreno Rusia ha empezado a usar el frío como arma de destrucción masiva, atacando deliberadamente infraestructura energética ucraniana", aseguró la jefa de la misión de *Ucrania* ante la ONU en Ginebra en un debate especial del Consejo sobre la situación en su país.

Filipenko también recordó que la invasión rusa ha agravado una crisis alimentaria global que afecta a África, Oriente Medio, Asia y otras regiones, y que comparó con las hambrunas que durante la era soviética causó el régimen estalinista contra la población ucraniana.


----------



## Honkler (15 Dic 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> .....
> 
> 
> esto no va de elecciones sino de cambio cultural... se les expulsó *porque había con qué* expulsarlos. qué hay ahora?? nada. hedonismo de bote, sentimentalismo y sensibleria.



Eso se acaba con un par de años de miseria y penalidades


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> De esto va al aumento del presupuesto de defensa de la UE.




Me gustaría saber la trastienda del acuerdo, pero no entiendo cómo Alemania le da este dinero a EEUU mientras luego se queja de las subvenciones que el gobierno americano va a dar a sus empresas para frenar la inflación. No lo entiendo, esos cazas son un contrato jugoso que una empresa europea puede hacer.


----------



## Kill33r (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Se registraron 64 casos de violencia sexual cometidos por militares rusos en la región de Kherson.*

La Oficina del Fiscal General de Ucrania señaló el 14 de diciembre de 2022 que el grupo móvil registró 64 casos de violencia sexual relacionada con el conflicto en la región de Kherson (sur de Ucrania), más que en otras regiones de Ucrania liberadas de Rusia. militar.

Fuente: Oficina del Fiscal General de Ucrania

“Un grupo móvil especial, que ya ha visitado la región dos veces, se dedica a aclarar estos hechos en la región de Kherson. El grupo incluye fiscales, policías, psicólogos y expertos en Cumplimiento de Derechos Globales. Del 7 al 11 de diciembre visitaron asentamientos liberados y documentaron casos de crímenes cometidos por el ejército ruso. La visita anterior tuvo lugar en octubre de 2022”, dijo la Oficina del Fiscal General de Ucrania.

La desnudez forzada, la violación, la tortura eléctrica de los genitales se encuentran entre los hechos más comunes de la violencia sexual relacionada con el conflicto.

“Nuestra tarea principal es revelar los hechos de violencia sexual cometidos por las tropas rusas. Recibimos dicha información durante la comunicación con la población, los jefes de las comunidades y el personal médico local”, señaló Andrii Khursa, jefe del departamento de policías de distrito de la Dirección General de la Policía Nacional en la región de Kherson.

El grupo móvil estuvo acompañado por expertos de Global Rights Compliance, una organización especializada en derecho internacional humanitario, derecho penal y la protección de los derechos de las personas en zonas de conflicto en todo el mundo.

“Esperamos seguir trabajando juntos para mejorar la práctica de investigar y enjuiciar los delitos sexuales”, dijeron los expertos de Global Rights Compliance. 











64 cases of sexual violence committed by Russian military were recorded in the Kherson region


The Office of the Prosecutor General of Ukraine noted on December 14, 2022, that the mobile group recorded 64 cases of conflict-related sexual violence in the Kherson region (south of Ukraine), which is more than in other regions of Ukraine liberated from Russian military. Source: The Office of t




uaposition.com


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> *Es lo peor que le puedes decir a un nacionalista, que no son especiales*. ...



El ser nacionalista no hace a nadie especial... el tener una cultura propia, específica y minoritaria dentro de una colectividad SI en cierto sentido...

El problema NO SON quienes tienen esa cultura minoritaria y además pueden tener parte de la tuya... el problema ERES TU... sí, ellos pueden RECHAZARTE, porque pueden elegir, tienen dos visiones y una es predominante, es la que maman en casa al nacer, que no lo han elegido, les ha tocado, pero es así...

Tú tienes una y NO NO PUEDES ELEGIR otra, pero en tu favor está que eres parte de la mayoría, del dominio, de la fuerza y de la opresión de ese dominio, que muchas veces ni es intencionado, pero es...

El hecho de que te pueda doler sentirte rechazado es algo QUE DEBERIAS haber aprendido a NEGOCIAR, pues es parte ESENCIALMENTE del país en el que vives y que tiene DIVERSAS CULTURAS y por tanto diversos entes a integrar... 

Para lo bueno y para lo malo, las cosas son tal cual son... no como nos gustaría que fuesen...


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

Depósito de municiones destruido en la ocupada Kadiivka, Luhansk.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *"Rusia usa el frío como arma de destrucción masiva"*
> *Rusia* busca utilizar el frío invernal como "arma de destrucción masiva" contra *Ucrania*, aseguró hoy ante el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU la embajadora ucraniana Eugenia Filipenko, quien también señaló que un 97 % de los misiles lanzados por las fuerzas rusas han tenido como objetivo edificios civiles.
> 
> "En venganza por sus pérdidas militares sobre el terreno Rusia ha empezado a usar el frío como arma de destrucción masiva, atacando deliberadamente infraestructura energética ucraniana", aseguró la jefa de la misión de *Ucrania* ante la ONU en Ginebra en un debate especial del Consejo sobre la situación en su país.
> ...



Ya solo me faltaba saber, que lo mas peor de una guerra era usar la estrategia para liquidar o derrotar al enemigo.
ANDA QUE NO?.


----------



## Kill33r (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania agradece a España su apoyo para investigar los crímenes de guerra y contra la humanidad cometidos por Rusia.*
El ministro consejero de la Embajada de Ucrania, Dmytro Matiuschenko, agradeció este jueves al Gobierno de España el apoyo a las iniciativas para llevar a *Rusia* ante los tribunales, y destacó que haya enviado una misión especial de policías para investigar los crímenes de guerra y contra la humanidad cometidos por *Rusia* durante la agresión a *Ucrania*.

Así lo destacó en su intervención durante la jornada 'Lecciones de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Una mirada adelante', organizada por la Embajada británica en Madrid. Dmytro Matiuschenko señaló que la agresión rusa contra *Ucrania* "nos ha mostrado que tenemos que ser muy firmes en la defensa de los valores, en la defensa del derecho internacional".


----------



## crocodile (15 Dic 2022)

Nazis atacan Base aérea rusa de Kursk.

Hay daños 

Con drones .


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Un montón de gente normal de este país:
> 
> Ha ganado dinerito trabajando para turistas rusos (vendiéndoles cosas, sirviéndoles paellas, alquilándoles alojamiento, etc).
> Ha exportado frutas, vino, licores y hortalizas a Rusia.
> ...




Yo viajé a San Petersburgo en 2017, y quedé sorprendido con la ciudad y su gente. Me sorprendió que los españoles les caíamos bien. Además una ciudad más barata que Tallin.


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## pagesitoalegre (15 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Eso se acaba con un par de años de miseria y penalidades
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Esto se acabaria no haciendo ni puta caso a las filosofias sean estas las eticas politicas , patrioticas , religiosas y en mi caso que las mujeres fueran gratis , publicas y perversas en lo demas poco mas.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Un informe de la ONU documenta al menos 441 crímenes de guerra rusos en Ucrania.*
El alto comisionado de la ONU para los derechos humanos, Volker Türk, presentó hoy un informe de su oficina en el que documenta los asesinatos de al menos 441 civiles en *Ucrania* (341 hombres, 72 mujeres, 20 niños y ocho niñas) que según él podrían constituir crímenes de guerra por parte del ejército invasor ruso.

El estudio, presentado en una sesión especial del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU sobre Ucrania, se elaboró después de tres visitas sobre el terreno, y se centra especialmente en violaciones cometidas entre el 24 de febrero y el 6 de abril en 102 localidades de las regiones de Kiev, Chernikov y Sumi.

"En algunos casos los soldados rusos ejecutaron a civiles en lugares de detención improvisados, mientras que en otras ocasiones lo hicieron en sus casas, en patios, en portales, o en controles de seguridad sobre el terreno", indicó el alto comisionado austriaco.


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

*"...Psicológicamente estamos mucho mejor preparados porque estamos preparados para llegar hasta el final.*
_*No importa la forma que tome este conflicto: incluso si se convirtiera en una guerra nuclear, estamos listos
para llegar hasta el final. Pero la pregunta es si Europa está verdaderamente lista para ir por este camino *_
*hasta el final, si EEUU y sus ejércitos están listos para llegar hasta el final...*

el asistente de Kadyrov, Apti Alaudinov.









«Нам противостоит не украинская армия»: помощник Кадырова Апти Алаудинов в интервью RT — о борьбе с НАТО и ходе СВО


Россия в ходе спецоперации ведёт борьбу с НАТО, а не с Украиной, заявил помощник главы Чечни и командир спецназа «Ахмат» Апти Алаудинов в интервью военкору RT Arabic Саргону Хадае. По его словам, без поддержки со стороны Соединённых Штатов и Европы украинские вооружённые формирования не...




russian.rt.com


----------



## Snowball (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Yo viajé a San Petersburgo en 2017, y quedé sorprendido con la ciudad y su gente. Me sorprendió que los españoles les caíamos bien. Además una ciudad más barata que Tallin.



Los españoles caemos bien en todo el orbe

Algo que habría que explotar...


----------



## millie34u (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (15 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Atacan Base aérea rusa Nazi de Kursk.
> 
> Hay daños
> 
> Con drones .



Frase corregida y buenas noticias.

Donde las dan las toman.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Yo viajé a San Petersburgo en 2017, y quedé sorprendido con la ciudad y su gente. Me sorprendió que los españoles les caíamos bien. Además una ciudad más barata que Tallin.



Lo mas peor de siempre es lo que le pasa al payesitoalegre, que cada vez que va a su casa pasa por delante de perales, granjas de gallinas ponedoras. conejos y jabalines totalmente sueltos y me son totalmente gratis, para luego ir al supermecado y pagar por lo mismo y de peor calidad.
Anda que no manda cojones.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


>



Y la primera dama ucraniana, paseandose y haciendo compras en tiendas de moda europeas, por valor de decenas de miles de euros.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

La Cámara de Representantes de EE.UU. presentó una resolución pidiendo la expulsión de Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas


----------



## trichetin (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto, y el nacionalismo hezpañol se construyó contra otras naciones como Francia, Portugal etc.
> 
> Para mí lo de patriota, palabro que resucitó Pablo Iglesias para que no le llamaran facha sus amigos, es igual a ser nacionalista, tienen el mismo significado. Pero entiendo que no te quieras equiparar con los nacionalistas fraccionarios que tanto debes de odiar.
> 
> En el fondo sois lo mismo, unos queriendo ser nación, y otros intentando que no se fragmente la suya. Ambos partís de la defensa de vuestro terruño como único e indivisible. Craso error.



El patriotismo es la extensión de la piedad debida (deuda impagable) a los padres (cuarto mandamiento) extendida a los que comparten antepasados comunes.
El nacionalismo es una ideología moderna que idolatra el estado-nación como vector de progreso autónomo humano (en ese caso para una comunidad política concreta y no global como otras).

A partir de ahí hay tanto prefiguraciones de nacionalismo antes de la revolución francesa (soberbia, complejo de superioridad, odio al extraño (sobre todo si es vecino) lo ha habido siempre) como hay gente que como base el patriotismo tiene influencia de las ideologías del mundo moderno.

Una pista, alguien que ame su patria a pesar de ser consciente de que no es la mejor, será un patriota.
Alguien que necesite encontrar razones reales o inventadas para justificar su 'amor' al grupo donde ha nacido (y si no, 'me largo a Australia' o 'me da igual que se rompa España'), será sabiéndolo o no, un nacionalista.

Por avatares históricos y políticos en España 'nacionalismo' tiende a asimilarse a 'romper países', pero la misma ideología es la que llevó a la creación de los estados alemán o italiano, unificando territorios.


----------



## millie34u (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania denuncia la existencia de cámaras de tortura para menores en Jersón.*
Las autoridades ucranianas han denunciado la existencia de cámaras de tortura para menores en *Jersón* (sur del país), la región aún parcialmente bajo control de las tropas rusas, en las que se practicó presión psicológica y física hacia esas víctimas.

En total, se han localizado diez de estas cámaras, informó el delegado de Derechos Humanos en el Parlamento ucraniano, Dimytro Lubinets, a través de su cuenta en Telegram, según el portal de noticias Ukrinform.

Las cámaras eran similares a las utilizadas para prisioneros adultos, donde apenas se daba agua a los menores cada dos días y prácticamente nada que comer, de acuerdo con esa fuente.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (15 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Los españoles caemos bien en todo el orbe
> 
> Algo que habría que explotar...



Mas mejor seria que los españoles caigaramos bienn en todo el orbe, ademas del resto del mundo incluido el univeso y el septimo dia descansaramos.
Algo que habria que tener en cuenta?.


----------



## millie34u (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Honkler (15 Dic 2022)

Que los rusos le van a abrir un segundo frente a ucrania ni cotiza…


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Vamos que los ingenieros sociales anglos le dan a todos los palos. Desde los neopaganos de Azov a sectas cristianas ultra sádicos. Apuestan por cualquier movimiento violento a ver cual funciona mejor allí.




Inglaterra solo tiene intereses.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Que los rusos le van a abrir un segundo frente a ucrania ni cotiza…



*Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena !!!.*


----------



## millie34u (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

Gran número de soldados rusos capturados por fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El problema de muchos españoles es el complejo envidioso que tienen hacia Francia.
> 
> Que además no es recíproco, se piensan que ellos piensan igual de nosotros y no es así, a los españoles nos aprecian. Hace no mucho salió una encuesta, y España era el país más querido y apreciado por los franceses, y aquí hace unas semanas en Electomania, de memoria creo recordar que era el segundo país más votado por los españoles para expulsar de la UE.
> 
> Pasa un poco como con Portugal, que aquí los tenemos por hermanos y luego cuando vas a Lisboa o al Algarve, compruebas el desprecio envidioso que desprenden hacia nosotros, mientras lamen el ojete a los británicos especialmente




Hombre, yo, personalmente, no les tengo envidia, pero Francia siempre que ha podido nos ha puesto el palo entre las ruedas.


----------



## eljusticiero (15 Dic 2022)

JEFE DEL EJERCITO UCRANIANO DICE QUE RUSIA TRATARA DE INVADIR KIEV EN FEBRERO/MARZO CON 200.000 SOLDADOS, ADVIERTE DE UNA CATASTROFE SI DEJA DE FUNCIONAR LA RED ELECTRICA


----------



## pagesitoalegre (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El ser nacionalista no hace a nadie especial... el tener una cultura propia, específica y minoritaria dentro de una colectividad SI en cierto sentido...
> 
> El problema NO SON quienes tienen esa cultura minoritaria y además pueden tener parte de la tuya... el problema ERES TU... sí, ellos pueden RECHAZARTE, porque pueden elegir, tienen dos visiones y una es predominante, es la que maman en casa al nacer, que no lo han elegido, les ha tocado, pero es así...
> 
> ...



Y a mi que me da que el bien , el mal, la verdad y la mentira, lo bueno y lo malo todo depende de las circunstancia colaterales del momento y poco mas.
De tener hambre y al pasar por el peral del vecino te comes una pera, es bueno , malo o peor? o depende de como tu interpretes lo etico y moralmente correcto y poc mas.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Te lo voy a explicar, el nacionalismo se costruye contra algo, básicamente contra otra idea de nación, el patriotismo no.




Patriotismo es cuando el amor por tu propio pueblo es lo primero; nacionalismo, cuando el odio por los demás pueblos es lo primero.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Hombre, yo, personalmente, no les tengo envidia, pero Francia siempre que ha podido nos ha puesto el palo entre las ruedas.



De siempre he tenido envidia de las mujeres por el hecho de llevar bragas, con lo frescas y sexis que son, por que los machos no?


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Snowball (15 Dic 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Mas mejor seria que los españoles caigaramos bienn en todo el orbe, ademas del resto del mundo incluido el univeso y el septimo dia descansaramos.
> Algo que habria que tener en cuenta?.



Un ejemplo

Escala de vuelo a Asia en Arabia Saudí. Llevaba botellas de alcohol compradas en España. Los muy cabrones no me dejaban meterlas en el vuelo a Asia...

Justo era la copa del rey que se jugaba por allí, vieron que era Español, aahhh Spain! Madrid or Barcelona? (Yo soy de Madrid) jiji jaja Real Madrid the best ... y me dejaron pasar con las botellas


----------



## bigplac (15 Dic 2022)

Pero eso siempre ha sido asi, se habla de villa arriba y villa abajo por simple educacion, pero es absolutamente mentira. La realidad siempre es que villa abajo envidia a muerte a villa arriba, y villa arriba pasa y no dedica ni un segundo de su vida a villa abajo.

Valencia envidia a Barcelona y Barcelona pasa de Valencia. En Barcelona están insanamente obsesionados con Madrid y Madrid pasa olímpicamente de Barcelona.

Nunca es reciproco



Castellano dijo:


> El problema de muchos españoles es el complejo envidioso que tienen hacia Francia.
> 
> Que además no es recíproco, se piensan que ellos piensan igual de nosotros y no es así, a los españoles nos aprecian. Hace no mucho salió una encuesta, y España era el país más querido y apreciado por los franceses, y aquí hace unas semanas en Electomania, de memoria creo recordar que era el segundo país más votado por los españoles para expulsar de la UE.
> 
> Pasa un poco como con Portugal, que aquí los tenemos por hermanos y luego cuando vas a Lisboa o al Algarve, compruebas el desprecio envidioso que desprenden hacia nosotros, mientras lamen el ojete a los británicos especialmente


----------



## Seronoser (15 Dic 2022)

Finalmente el PIB ruso ni siquiera caerá un 3%.
Un -2,5% será el dato final, según acaba de anunciar Putin.

Putin says Russian GDP to fall 2.5% in 2022

Jojojo tantas sanciones, tantas polladas...y ni Rusia se ha hundido...ni lo va a hacer.
Personalmente esperaba un 5 o un 6 de caída.

Pero Mishustin es el hombre. El tecnócrata que ha logrado aguantar el chaparrón.
Mis 10 a los dos


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Artedi (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Yo viajé a San Petersburgo en 2017, y quedé sorprendido con la ciudad y su gente. Me sorprendió que los españoles les caíamos bien. Además una ciudad más barata que Tallin.



Efectivamente es así, en una muy gran proporción de los casos. Rusia siente por España una simpatía instintiva. No sé si nació ese sentimiento en la época de Napoleón y se ha mantenido. No digamos ya si hablas ruso con una cierta fluidez: te los metes en el bolsillo.

Nos perdonaron incluso la División Azul! Aunque ha quedado establecido y admitido por ellos mismos que su comportamiento fue honorable e incluso benéfico para los habitantes de los sitios donde estaban. Recomiendo al respecto la lectura del primer premio de 2018 de la revista Ejército, que cuenta el meritorio papel de los pediatras españoles divisionarios y el buen recuerdo que dejaron:



https://ejercito.defensa.gob.es/Galerias/Descarga_pdf/EjercitoTierra/revista_ejercito/primer_premio_2018_PEDIATRAS_EN_EL_FRENTE_DEL_ESTE.pdf


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> ... *o depende de como tu interpretes lo etico y moralmente correcto y poc mas*.



Pos no... de poco más nada de nada, chunga la cuestión...

La ciencia ya ha venido demostrando algo HODIDO de aceptar, que si tú eres guapo o guapa se te juzgará por actos similares de modo más positivo... y quíen lo hace no NECESARIAMENTE tiene esa virtud... jajajajaaaa...

Dice poco más... si es que muchas de las interpretaciones van en consonancia con condiciones naturales prefijadas y QUE TU NI siquiera eres capaz de ver o entender... pero están...


----------



## pagesitoalegre (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Patriotismo es cuando el amor por tu propio pueblo es lo primero; nacionalismo, cuando el odio por los demás pueblos es lo primero.



A ver me lo repitas mi centinela mi amor, patriotismo es acatar una filosofia , para asi poder administrar la desidia que el pueblo por si este esta tentado en negar nacionalismo y poco mas.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Los españoles caemos bien en todo el orbe
> 
> Algo que habría que explotar...




Así es. Al menos es mi experiencia en el extranjero.


----------



## arriondas (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ya lo han puesto, os repetís más que el ajo.

Me acuerdo de lo que dijo el Arancón sobre las vacunas, así que como para tomarle en serio...


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> A ver me lo repitas mi centinela mi amor, patriotismo es acatar una filosofia , para asi poder administrar la desidia que el pueblo por si este esta tentado en negar nacionalismo y poco mas.




Es una cita que se atribuye a Charles De Gaulle. Creo que resume muy bien la diferencia entre patriotismo y nacionalismo. Los nacionalistas catalanes aluden al nacionalismo español. Yo veo poco nacionalismo español. Y veo mucho nacionalista, y a todos ellos les veo un odio profundo, a España en concreto en el caso de los nacionalistas catalanes y vascos.


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> 1.- Los peajes estan liberalizados, gracias a Dios, desde haca casi un año.



Y se planifica volver a desliberalizarlos en 2023



Alvin Red dijo:


>



Una completa farsante, porque empieza liándolo todo diciendo que "no hay definición de lengua", para luego defender los postulados lufos. Los postulados valencianos no menta ni uno, simplemente se dedica a adoctrinar en las tesis catalanas sin pruebas.

¡Lógico por otra parte! En Valencia nadie le va a pagar por mentir, en Cataluña sí porque hay un proyecto nazionlista-identitario en marcha.

Ha omitido que la obra más antigua escrita del Valenciano es el Tirant Lo Blanch, ha omitido que su autor escribió en lengua valenciana y dejó explícitamente escrito igualmente en su obra que no lo hacía en la catalana.

Ella está negando lo que se le deja por escrito el autor valenciano en la obra más antigua valenciana (que es mucho más antigua que la primera catalana) ¡Ya hay que tener tragaderas como "filóloga" y *no porque lo rebata, que obviamente no puede hacerlo, sino por omitirlo (o desconocerlo)*!



Alvin Red dijo:


> 3.- El Vau d'Aran (Occitano) es la única zona donde se habla y es oficial el Occitano y si ellos quieren la independencia a través de un referéndum, no creo que haya ningún problema.



Muchos nazionalistas catalanes como Pilar Rahola no lo ven de esa manera, y lo han prodigado por las TVs patrias.



Alvin Red dijo:


> 4.- En la franja de Aragón me entendía y se dirigían a mi en catalán sin ningún problema, nadie imponía nada, simplemente son sus costumbres.



Confundes el derecho a usar una lengua con la obligación a hablarla.



Alvin Red dijo:


> 5.- Lo que a los reyes les daba poder sobre Catalunya era el titulo de Conde de Barcelona, titulo que fue el único al que no renuncio el padre de Juanca, por se más reconocido y antiguo que el del rey de la corona aragonesa.



Sería el único que le dejó la república o Franco como gesto de buena voluntad...Pues Juan de Borbón pintaba poco o nada ya en la escena política.



Alvin Red dijo:


> 6.- Sobre si Cervantes era catalán siempre habrán salidos que opinan que la tierra es plana.



Ya, pero ¿Subvencionados por el regionalismo con ingentes fondos públicos? Hay pocos o ninguno.


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Si lo sabrá él, que fabricaron ésta.


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Mas mejor seria que los españoles caigaramos bienn en todo el orbe, ademas del resto del mundo incluido el univeso y el septimo dia descansaramos.
> Algo que habria que tener en cuenta?.



Cayéramos, joder.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


>



Que se preocupe de sus tiendas pasteleras y que tenga luz, este es otro hijo de la gran puta que tiene que estar condenado a la carcel o a muerte por lo que hizo en el 2014 hasta su renuncia


----------



## Adriano II (15 Dic 2022)

c16fa55799726256e5d7b3b7dc75fa0cffb21bce068261787b467862c99fb566


----------



## crocodile (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y la primera dama ucraniana, paseandose y haciendo compras en tiendas de moda europeas, por valor de decenas de miles de euros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293083



Pagamos los euroLERDOS .


----------



## crocodile (15 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> JEFE DEL EJERCITO UCRANIANO DICE QUE RUSIA TRATARA DE INVADIR KIEV EN FEBRERO/MARZO CON 200.000 SOLDADOS, ADVIERTE DE UNA CATASTROFE SI DEJA DE FUNCIONAR LA RED ELECTRICA



Ojalá sea cierto lo que dice el ukro pero tengo mis dudas.


----------



## coscorron (15 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ya lo han puesto, os repetís más que el ajo.
> 
> Me acuerdo de lo que dijo el Arancón sobre las vacunas, así que como para tomarle en serio...



Ni me lo leo .. Estara comparando los ingresos de Rusia cuando el barril estaba por encima o cerca de 100 este verano y ahora como sólo lo pagan a 75 pues han bajado los ingresos ... El pan nuestro de cada día en los paises exportadores de petroleo, fluctuaciones del precio, pero la realidad es que incluso con una guerra en curso en toda regla que estará consumiendo varios miles de millones es posible que tengan incluso superavit cosa que España y mucho países europeos no han visto en decadas. EEUU sigue liberando reservas estratégicas de petroleo y veremos cuantas más le quedan para seguir aguantando los precios.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

Kadyrov: Se acerca el periodo más difícil para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania


----------



## Peineto (15 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Y Polonia. siendo Polonia...¿Tendrán esa famosa bacteria que los lanza contra sus depredadores?
> La verdades que son la mitad, pero son los que se llevan el gato al agua...
> 
> Dios los cria, Hitler les junta y EEUU les envía a la picadora. Así sea.
> ...



Polonia exige ser desnazificada. La nación más cipaya que conozco con ínfulas de ardor guerrero, revanchista y con veneno en las venas, en lugar de sangre. Se han olvidado de la Historia y están obligados a repetirla. Que así sea.


----------



## Alcosani (15 Dic 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> ¿Llegamos ya a los 100.000 muertos oficiales antes de año en las filas rusas por ir a invadir a otro pais?
> A saber el nº de heridos que no computan en esos 100.000
> Menos mal que era una operación de 3 días.
> Lo único que han conseguido es destruir la infraestructura eléctrica y arrasar ciudades, vaya jugada estrategica.
> Mientras tanto toca a seguir siendo una poblacion callada, de unico discurso. Vaya dictadura se está quedando en Rusia



Ahora dilo sin llorar


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No, no es eso. Como dices, muchos sino la mayoría son ateos, y no se pasan rezando hacia la Meca varias veces al día como sus padres o abuelos.
> Lo que sucede es que la forma de ver el mundo, de entender el mundo, de comportarse está totalmente dictada por la cultura islámica.
> 
> Es lo mismo que en Occidente. Aquí la mayoría de la gente no es religiosa y no va a misa. Sin embargo los valores, lo que está bien, mal, etc. están dictados por la cultura religiosa judeo-cristiana. Los valores religiosos al final determinan los sustratos de las culturas.



No creo que esa diferencia en como ven el mundo sea tan grande, y por tanto sea insalvable como algunos planteáis. A medida que se vayan sucediendo generaciones nuevas, el componente islámico se irá reduciendo. Cómo está pasando con el componente cristiano.

Además habláis de una separación axiológica entre judaismo e islam, y no es tan así. Ambas raíces son semitas. Es decir, los europeos también tenemos raíces semitas. Y siendo españoles, excuso decir.


----------



## Kill33r (15 Dic 2022)

Está en las últimas el HDLGP


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

* Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 16.00 horas del 15 de diciembre de 2022*

Las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Vagner combaten en las afueras orientales de Bakhmut, en la zona industrial y en los accesos al asentamiento.

En Bakhmut, continúan los combates en la calle Fyodor Maksimenko y en Pervomaysky Lane. Los lanzacohetes múltiples Grad de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas disparan indiscriminadamente contra las zonas de la ofensiva. Sesenta movilizaciones ucranianas han llegado hoy a la ciudad.

En la zona de Bakhmut, cerca de Opytnoye, los wagnerianos intentan romper la urbanización utilizada por las AFU como bastiones y posiciones de tiro.

▪ Al sur, se combate en las afueras de Kleshcheyevka. Y al oeste de Andreevka y Kurdyumovka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han establecido el control sobre dos bastiones de compañía y cuatro de pelotón.

▪ Para apoyar a las fuerzas defensoras, 60 hombres movilizados han sido enviados desde Bila Gora a la zona de operaciones. Y varias unidades de vehículos blindados llegaron al KNP de la 3ª compañía de la 28ª Brigada en Bila Gora.

▪ En el noreste, los equipos de asalto PMC Wagner avanzan sobre los bastiones de 128 OgshbR y 57 BMPR en Podgorodne.

Tres batallones de la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil de la dirección Kherson han sido redesplegados a la estación Udachnoye en el sector Toretsky.

Una parte de las unidades, una vez descargadas, se enviará a la zona de responsabilidad de la Brigada 28 en la línea Toretsk-Kurdyumivka, mientras que la otra se enviará bajo Donetsk.

▪ Varios UAV DJI Mavic III con sistema de lanzamiento de granadas han sido suministrados a las formaciones de la 28ª Brigada.

En el sector de Lisychansk, continúan los combates de posición en Bilohorivka, donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tratan de contener el ataque de los wagnerianos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Vídeo de combatientes ucranianos de Bakhmut operando un MLRS desde una posición en una calle residencial. El lanzador dispara desde una posición cercana a una mezquita inacabada situada junto a la escuela industrial, en la parte occidental de la ciudad, en la calle del Estudiante.

Coordenadas: 48.5820278, 37.9715000

El clip muestra claramente la causa de la destrucción de barrios en Bajmut durante los enfrentamientos en los alrededores de la ciudad. Sí, no hay mucho espacio para desplegar equipos en las batallas de la ciudad. Pero cuando la artillería de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispara directamente desde la zona edificada, el fuego de contrabatería no puede sino afectar a las casas situadas en las proximidades.

Pero el mando ucraniano no se preocupa por la seguridad de las viviendas de Bajmut, y mucho menos por la vida de la población local. A todos los residentes allí se les llama abiertamente separatistas y "orcos", que, según la ideología de las autoridades de Kiev, en el fondo no son dignos de compasión. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)

Virus del camello.
Si no os suena de nada, os váis a enterar pronto.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> El patriotismo es la extensión de la piedad debida (deuda impagable) a los padres (cuarto mandamiento) extendida a los que comparten antepasados comunes.
> El nacionalismo es una ideología moderna que idolatra el estado-nación como vector de progreso autónomo humano (en ese caso para una comunidad política concreta y no global como otras).
> 
> A partir de ahí hay tanto prefiguraciones de nacionalismo antes de la revolución francesa (soberbia, complejo de superioridad, odio al extraño (sobre todo si es vecino) lo ha habido siempre) como hay gente que como base el patriotismo tiene influencia de las ideologías del mundo moderno.
> ...



No veo gran diferencia, entre amar a la patria y buscar razones para amarla. Ambos buscan sentirse orgullosos de algo tan random como del lugar que nacieron.

Yo creo que los que hacéis esa diferencia os da miedo el -ismo de 'nacionalismo', y no tiene porqué ser así. No hay nada de malo en defender tu nación-estado, es decir, tu patria, la tierra de tus padres. Es lo mismo todo al final si te fijas.


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Donetsk ha sufrido hoy el ataque más masivo desde 2014.

Los distritos de Voroshilovsky y Kievsky fueron atacados. Se dispararon 40 cohetes Grad. Edificios residenciales, una residencia y el centro comercial Forum quedaron destruidos. Los coches fueron destruidos. Según los medios de comunicación, unas diez personas resultaron heridas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (15 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Efectivamente es así, en una muy gran proporción de los casos. Rusia siente por España una simpatía instintiva. No sé si nació ese sentimiento en la época de Napoleón y se ha mantenido. No digamos ya si hablas ruso con una cierta fluidez: te los metes en el bolsillo.
> 
> Nos perdonaron incluso la División Azul! Aunque ha quedado establecido y admitido por ellos mismos que su comportamiento fue honorable e incluso benéfico para los habitantes de los sitios donde estaban. Recomiendo al respecto la lectura del primer premio de 2018 de la revista Ejército, que cuenta el meritorio papel de los pediatras españoles divisionarios y el buen recuerdo que dejaron:
> 
> ...



Hasta que llegó la anglosajonizacion el español no era racista ni supremacista ni nada de eso... Y así sigue siendo en buena medida, y esto en parte explica la diferencia de comportamiento de los marroquíes en España respecto a Bélgica o Francia estos días. 
La división azul tenía muy claro que iba a luchar contra el comunismo, no había nada contra el pueblo ruso o su cultura. Hay más rusofobia en España hoy día que en los años 50. Los divisionarios en general trataron a los civiles con respeto y congeniaron con italianos y rumanos, hermanos latinos enrolados también en aquella absurda aventura hitleriana condenada al desastre. Los alemanes ni hablar de respetar a la población civil, y sus "aliados" eran seres inferiores.


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

En Novotoshkivske, que fue liberada en verano (el pueblo fue asaltado por la 4ª Brigada Independiente de Fusiles Motorizados del ejército de la LNR), todavía se están limpiando los cadáveres de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, que siguen figurando como "desaparecidos en combate" en Ucrania.

Vídeo: News Front









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Video en el enlace


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Más o menos. Los medios de comunicación turcos informan de que el "amigo Recep" quiere reunirse con Bashar al-Assad para hablar de las relaciones sirio-turcas. Según declaraciones turcas, Putin ve con buenos ojos la iniciativa. Erdogan quiere una reunión con el formato de un encuentro de los tres presidentes. Las conversaciones deberían ir precedidas de consultas a nivel de los ministerios de Asuntos Exteriores y los servicios especiales de Rusia, Turquía y Siria.

Es importante comprender que Rusia e Irán llevan varios años presionando a Turquía para que normalice sus relaciones con Siria. Durante muchos años, Turquía adoptó una postura de no reconocimiento de Bachar al Asad, pero a medida que se hizo evidente que Rusia e Irán habían ganado la guerra en Siria y que Bachar al Asad no se iba a ir a ninguna parte, la postura de Turquía se hizo cada vez más ambivalente, por lo que en medio del no reconocimiento oficial de Assad, los servicios de inteligencia turcos llevaron a cabo con bastante frecuencia negociaciones con los servicios de inteligencia sirios en Siria y en Irán, utilizando canales no oficiales. Rusia, por su parte, ha propuesto repetidamente a Turquía que acepte la renovación del "Pacto de Adana" como base para la normalización de las relaciones entre Siria y Turquía ("Pacto de Adana" de 1999 otorgaba a Turquía el derecho a llevar a cabo operaciones militares en el territorio de Siria contra el Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán hasta una profundidad de 5 km).

Además, en la propia Turquía crecen las demandas de normalización de las relaciones con Siria para devolver al menos a un par de millones de refugiados sirios. Y los pasos hacia la normalización, para Erdogan, son una oportunidad de arrebatar la agenda a la oposición. Hasta hace poco Erdogan enviaba señales de que podría celebrar una reunión con Assad después de las elecciones en Turquía, pero ahora ya hay señales de que esa reunión podría tener lugar mucho antes, con la mediación de Rusia (por ejemplo, en Sochi). Si Rusia consigue reunir a Assad y Erdogan y lograr al menos una cierta normalización de las relaciones, sería una victoria diplomática rotunda para Rusia y reforzaría su posición en Oriente Próximo. Sin embargo, aún quedan muchos escollos por delante para esta reunión, debido tanto a factores internos turcos y sirios como a la oposición de otros actores importantes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No creo que esa diferencia en como ven el mundo sea tan grande, y por tanto sea insalvable como algunos planteáis. A medida que se vayan sucediendo generaciones nuevas, el componente islámico se irá reduciendo. Cómo está pasando con el componente cristiano.
> 
> Además habláis de una separación axiológica entre judaismo e islam, y no es tan así. Ambas raíces son semitas. Es decir, los europeos también tenemos raíces semitas. Y siendo españoles, excuso decir.



Han asimilado el discurso anglo y germánico, que es lo más antiespañol que existe. 
Los españoles de ahora seguramente habrían colonizado América como los anglos... Ejem.


----------



## kelden (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No creo que esa diferencia en como ven el mundo sea tan grande, y por tanto sea insalvable como algunos planteáis. A medida que se vayan sucediendo generaciones nuevas, el componente islámico se irá reduciendo. Cómo está pasando con el componente cristiano.
> 
> Además habláis de una separación axiológica entre judaismo e islam, y no es tan así. Ambas raíces son semitas. Es decir, los europeos también tenemos raíces semitas. Y siendo españoles, excuso decir.



Es que las tres religiones vienen del mismo tronco, no pueden ser muy distintas. Son sucesivas herejías de los cultos babilónicos preexistentes.


----------



## El Veraz (15 Dic 2022)

Alcosani dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar



Si se esta aguantando la risa. Los lloros vendran cuando vuestra propaganda empiece a admitir la verdad.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Está en las últimas el HDLGP



t.me/azmilitary11/30894

Vídeo más largo y completo en el enlace, con pataletas, caidas y muchas más payasadas.

Parece querer hacerse pasar por enfermo y loco, de este hdlgp no me creo nada.


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Discúlpate, Don.

El Vaticano pidió disculpas a los chechenos y buriatos por vía diplomática. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso declaró que, en vista de las disculpas, el incidente diplomático relacionado con los insultos del Papa a chechenos y buriatos había terminado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Discúlpate, Don.
> 
> El Vaticano pidió disculpas a los chechenos y buriatos por vía diplomática. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso declaró que, en vista de las disculpas, el incidente diplomático relacionado con los insultos del Papa a chechenos y buriatos había terminado.
> 
> ...



El jesuita no pudo aguantarle la mirada al checheno…le terminaron temblando las piernas…


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

El Congreso de EEUU presenta una resolución para expulsar a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU - Foreign Policy

La organización afirmó que la SMO rusa supuestamente contradice "los propósitos y principios de la ONU" y viola la Carta. Por ello, la Casa Blanca pretende "limitar los privilegios de Rusia" en la ONU.

♂ Curioso, dado que los propios Estados Unidos violan los principios de la ONU al fomentar y prolongar los conflictos militares. Pero darle la vuelta a la tortilla es su estilo característico.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me









Obviamente, es imposible excluir a Rusia del CSNU sin destruir la actual estructura de la ONU, debido al poder de veto de Rusia y China, que por supuesto vetan tales propuestas. En su lugar, cabe esperar tanto una campaña de divulgación por parte de Estados Unidos sobre este tema, como un hipotético escenario con intentos de llevar la cuestión a votación en la Asamblea General de la ONU, cuyas resoluciones son de carácter recomendatorio, pero no obligan a Rusia ni a China a nada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Según Pushylin, nuestras tropas ya han liberado el 80% de Marinka, lo que deja entrever avances en las batallas por el centro de la ciudad. Una vez ocupado el centro de Marinka, las cosas deberían ir más rápido allí, ya que el principal nodo de defensa se encuentra en los edificios de varios pisos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

En la sede de la policía polaca en Varsovia explotó un REGALO recibido por el comandante en jefe en Ucrania, personas heridas-Ministerio del interior de Polonia
Después de la explosión, la parte polaca se dirigió a la parte ucraniana con una solicitud para dar las explicaciones pertinentes", dice el comunicado.
Como resultado de la explosión, el comandante y un empleado civil resultaron heridos. No se especifica qué objeto recibió como regalo el policía.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

*En la región de Moscú se instalarán refugios para la población antes del 25 de diciembre, según ha declarado el jefe del Departamento de Situaciones de Emergencia regional en un informe a la Duma Municipal de Moscú.*

Los refugios tendrán una capacidad total para 15 millones de personas. Los refugios dispondrán de luz, agua, enchufes y lugares para sentarse. Será posible permanecer en el interior hasta una hora. "No queremos poner carteles (a los refugios), teniendo en cuenta la experiencia de las regiones fronterizas, y aún no lo haremos, para no excitar a nuestra población", dijo Sergei Poletkin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Presidente de la Federación Rusa en el Consejo de Desarrollo Estratégico:

▪ Las exportaciones rusas de petróleo a los países socios aumentaron una cuarta parte;
▪ Rusia ha exportado unos 22 millones de toneladas de grano en los últimos cinco meses, principalmente a África y Asia;
▪ Al final de esta campaña, la Federación Rusa podría aumentar sus exportaciones totales de grano hasta 50 millones de toneladas;
▪ La Federación Rusa aumentará el suministro de energía a Asia, África y Oriente;
▪ Rusia sigue ayudando a los países más pobres con alimentos, mientras Occidente tira de la manta;
▪ El comercio mutuo entre los países EURASEC aumentó un 12% en los nueve primeros meses;
▪ Rusia se centrará en la construcción de accesos ferroviarios a los puertos de la cuenca del Mar Negro-Azov;
▪ Rusia no retirará de la agenda la creación acelerada del nudo de transportes de Múrmansk;
▪ El Presidente ruso exigió la puesta en marcha de nuevos programas de robótica y drones aéreos;
▪ Putin dio instrucciones para ajustar los planes de trabajo del complejo de la industria de defensa y del orden estatal de defensa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (15 Dic 2022)

Si reciben pagas y alojamiento gratuito como en España a costa de los Alemanes (no se si en Alemania será como aquí) como para querer irse....

*Dos tercios de los ucranianos llegados a Alemania durante la guerra planean quedarse en el país*

Una encuesta publicada hoy en Alemania indica que aproximadamente dos tercios del más del millón de ucranianos llegados al país desde el inicio de la invasión rusa planea quedarse por largo tiempo e incluso cuando termine la guerra.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Dos tercios de los ucranianos llegados a Alemania durante la guerra planean quedarse en el país



Las mujeres son mas asimilables o se integran mejor en otra cultura.

PD- La mayoria de alemanes del Volga, de Kazajistan que emigraron a Alemania, solo aguantaron un par de años antes de regresar a asia central.


----------



## Adriano II (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las mujeres son mas asimilables o se integran mejor en otra cultura.



Mientras no falten pagafantas autóctonos no hay problema


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Limansky, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ Ha sido frustrado un intento del enemigo de atacar a las tropas rusas en dirección al asentamiento del LNR de Sofiyivka en dirección a Kupyansk. Fueron destruidos hasta 35 combatientes ucranianos, un vehículo blindado de combate y 3 camionetas.
▪ Un intento de contraataque de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en dirección a Ploshchanka, Golikovo y Kreminnaia LNR fue frustrado en la dirección Krasno-Limansky. Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, un BMP y 3 vehículos blindados fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas prosiguen su ofensiva, que dio lugar a la toma de nuevas líneas y posiciones ventajosas.
El enemigo intentó sin éxito restablecer la posición de sus tropas en las zonas de los asentamientos de Severnoye y Krasnogorovka de la DNR. Todos los contraataques de las AFU fueron rechazados. Las pérdidas enemigas en esta dirección ascendieron a unos 30 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, un APC y 2 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, fueron alcanzadas las reservas enemigas cerca del asentamiento Dobrovolye del DNR. Además, 2 DRG ucranianos fueron detectados y destruidos cerca de la aldea de Pavlovka de la DNR. Las tropas ucranianas sufrieron pérdidas de hasta 40 combatientes muertos y heridos, así como de 4 vehículos.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/23962









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## waukegan (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero si has nacido en occidente, y te has educado y vivido como un occidental cristiano, tu cultura la tiendes a apartar a la fuerza, y si pasas de la religión aún más. Es más, lo que se lleva entre los inmis es llegar a vivir como un occidental, por eso vienen aquí.
> 
> Y yo creo que sí, el aumento del ateísmo tiende a disipar las diferencias culturales y religiosas a la larga, porque hay un elemento de unión entre ateos 'de diferentes religiones', que es la negación de la idea de Dios. El abuelo va a misa, el padre va a veces y el hijo directamente no va. El hijo de ese hijo estará completamente ajeno al influjo religioso. Y comprará otra mercancía filosófica, el humanismo, el LGTBI o lo que esté más de moda en su época. Pero lo que está claro es que en entornos ricos, la religión pierde su función psicológica y social.



Es que esa es la cuestión, que hay bolsas de población que no se educan ni viven como occidentales (cristianos o no). 

Salvando las diferencias, te pongo un ejemplo que conozco muy bien de primera mano: En EEUU hay muchos barrios donde puedes vivir en español, comprar y vender en español y comer en restaurantes mejicanos. La gente cambia de país, pero se va a barrios donde tu idioma, costumbres y cultura sigue siendo la misma del país del que procedes. De acuerdo, en la escuela aprendes un poco de inglés, pero tiendes a fracasar, en parte porque, partes con desventaja (en tu casa no se habla inglés), en parte por la hostilidad que percibes y por la que, en consecuencia, generas. Abandonas la escuela lo antes que puedes, y te pones a trabajar en empresas de construcción, mecánica, fábricas o "landscaping" donde todo el mundo habla español. Te casas con Lupita, y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


>



A ver quien sabe que tiene que ver este hijoputa de Saakhasvili con Juan Guaido, o degenerados como Borrell o Javier Solana ???


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

circulen, no hay nada que ver aqui



Alpharius dijo:


> Los putinejos y prorrusos no son más que los tontos útiles de Putin en occidente.
> 
> Ya hasta los mismos separatas lo admiten
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Kiev teme a las tropas bielorrusas

El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ha declarado que se están formando unidades militares bielorrusas en las regiones fronterizas con Ucrania y se ha ampliado la prohibición de visitar los territorios limítrofes de las regiones de Kiev y Chernihiv. Esto lleva a la conclusión de que estas acciones son preparativos para participar en acciones militares contra Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

a 10 m al dia como en bakmut y trincheras en el bosque rojo radiactivo
es posible que lo intenten, putin no va a dejar ruso sin reclutar, hay que aumentar drasticamente la capacidad destructiva de ucrania para golpear en las propias acumulaciones de material ruso en rusia, y en bielorusia pues tambien; no puede ser caballito blanco sirviendo de plataforma de invasion



eljusticiero dijo:


> JEFE DEL EJERCITO UCRANIANO DICE QUE RUSIA TRATARA DE INVADIR KIEV EN FEBRERO/MARZO CON 200.000 SOLDADOS, ADVIERTE DE UNA CATASTROFE SI DEJA DE FUNCIONAR LA RED ELECTRICA


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Dic 2022)

Todavía hay periódicos en Rusia que van por libre.

Hacen preciosos artículos elogiando a las fuerzas rusas pero a continuación publican datos muy negativos para la economía rusa. Esto no pasa con el diario favorito de Putin K. Pravda, mucho más "patriótico". A ver cuánto dura el director de MKRU, que no se arrime a las ventanas.

Diario Moscú MK.RU


Названы потери России от продажи нефти со скидками
"
*"Nombró las pérdidas de Rusia por la venta de petróleo con descuentos.

La exportación de materias primas rusas a la India resultó estar al borde de la rentabilidad*.

La reorientación de las exportaciones rusas de energía del oeste al este está lejos de ser tan fácil como les gustaría a los funcionarios nacionales. Los consumidores asiáticos aceptan incrementar la compra de petróleo en nuestro país, pero a cambio exigen importantes descuentos. Como resultado, las empresas mineras tienen que comerciar con materias primas casi con pérdidas.

En diciembre, Rusia se convirtió en el mayor proveedor de petróleo de la India, superando a los socios energéticos tradicionales de Delhi, Irak y Arabia Saudita, en términos de exportaciones. Desde octubre, el envío de materias primas de nuestro país al estado del sur de Asia ha aumentado un 4%, y la participación del "oro negro" ruso en las importaciones indias se ha acercado al 25%. El Ministerio de Petróleo y Gas de la India no ve complicaciones debido a la introducción por parte de Occidente de un "techo" en los precios de nuestros hidrocarburos y al aumento activo de la compra de materias primas rusas.

Lo que parece bastante lógico: según Reuters, el embargo europeo sobre los suministros de petróleo ruso está obligando a los productores nacionales a aceptar descuentos sin precedentes para las ventas a India. Si en octubre el descuento era de solo $5-8 para Brent, al final del año la rebaja ascendía a $12-15 por barril. Los envíos separados de nuestro país, entregados a través de puertos occidentales, según la agencia, se venden con un descuento de $ 32-35. Los descuentos forzados están provocando una caída en los ingresos de materias primas de Rusia. Según la Agencia Internacional de Energía, *a pesar de los volúmenes récord de exportación, las mineras nacionales ganaron $700 millones menos en noviembre que en el mes anterior.*

“Nuestro país ya está vendiendo petróleo en el exterior por menos del “techo” de 60 dólares por barril establecido por Occidente”, admite Artem Deev, jefe del departamento analítico de AMarkets. Además, hay que aumentar constantemente los descuentos: si en noviembre Rusia vendía sus materias primas a una media de 50 dólares el barril, ahora el coste de nuestras materias primas en la región asiática ha bajado a unos 40 dólares, mientras que las cotizaciones del Brent han superado los 80 dólares. *Como resultado, los ingresos del presupuesto federal de Rusia por las ventas de petróleo disminuyeron más de un 25 % en octubre, y en noviembre los ingresos totales de materias primas del país cayeron casi un 50 % en comparación con el mismo período del año pasado.*


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Ucrania es castigada por la Unión Europea en medio de una disputa sobre la financiación de refugiados

La Unión Europea ha dejado de asignar fondos adicionales a Polonia para el mantenimiento de los refugiados ucranianos, informa el Daily Express.
"La UE solo nos da palmaditas en la espalda, diciendo que somos buenos, aquí hay una medalla virtual en el pecho. Pero necesitamos dinero para los refugiados. "Me parece que la Unión Europea, con una actitud negativa hacia Polonia, está castigando a Ucrania", dijo el ex ministro de finanzas de Polonia, Tadeusz Kosciński.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (15 Dic 2022)

Que pesadilla siempre con la misma historía ... Si Rusia afronta una escasez de munición o piezas de artillería simplemente harán lo que hicieron en la II GM, fabricar más. Lo mismo aplica en el bando OTAN, si se quedan sin proyectiles de 155 mm o no tienen de 152 mm pués los fabrican. En una guerra y mientras que no hayan arrasado las fabricas del contrario, siempre podrán fabricar más, y en este guerra ni Rusia ni la OTAN van a arrasar las fabricas de armas del contrario, basicamente porque no estan en el terreno de juego. Así que esto va de quien podrá aguantar más tiempo la guerra e incluso yendo más alla, es posible que la guerra de Ucrania se vuelva endémica y tanto Rusia como UE sufran un deterioro de sus condiciones de vida y su influencia en el mundo para alegría y regocijo de los amigo USANOS. En esta guerra hay muchos pierden pero lo que esos estan perdiendo lo estan ganando al otro lado del charco.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

justamente las mujeres son menos asimilables, son las que llevan los burkas porque lo mandan los padres mientras los varones tienen conductas no halal, son las que crian una nueva generacion perpetuando los valores perniciosos que arrastan las dinastias familiares. Los hombres tenemos mayor iniciativa y confianza por reescribir las normas.



.Kaikus dijo:


> Las mujeres son mas asimilables o se integran mejor en otra cultura.
> 
> PD- La mayoria de alemanes del Volga, de Kazajistan que emigraron a Alemania, solo aguantaron un par de años antes de regresar a asia central.


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Maxim Bronshein - mercenario francés de la Legión Internacional Ucraniana

Otro conocedor de la parafernalia nazi de la "Legión Internacional" ha recibido en Ucrania el estatus de discapacitado de por vida en lugar de dinero y gloria.

▪ Este vecino de Metz, de 32 años, sirvió en el ejército francés en 2008 antes de trabajar en la restauración.

▪ Sin experiencia en combate, Maxim Bronshein dejó a su hijo en mayo y viajó a Ucrania, donde se alistó en la Brigada Normandía.

▪ A finales de noviembre, mientras realizaba una misión de reconocimiento en el distrito de Svatove, el francés se inmoló en una mina antipersona y fue evacuado en estado grave. El mercenario estadounidense que le seguía tuvo menos suerte: murió en el acto.

▪ El mercenario ha sido sometido desde entonces a cinco operaciones en un hospital de Kiev, pero aún corre el riesgo de perder la pierna. Su padre intenta que las autoridades francesas evacuen a su hijo a su tierra natal.

▪ El propio Bronshein no tiene muchas ganas de abandonar Ucrania: los medios de comunicación franceses están ahora clavados en él y su prometida ucraniana le espera al salir del hospital.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## arriondas (15 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> A ver quien sabe que tiene que ver este hijoputa de Saakhasvili con Juan Guaido, o degenerados como Borrell o Javier Solana ???



¿La Universidad George Washington, y una beca Fullbright? Todos ellos se han formado en los EEUU


----------



## piru (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Rusia avanza.




Buen ejemplo de táctica de combate urbana rusky. Supositorio de lo que vemos en el vidrio:

1- El carro se expone intencionadamente al fuego enemigo.
2- Dispara primero a la derecha, incluso a través de unos árboles, para engañar a los ukras porque su objetivo final está a su izquierda.
3- Los nazis al ver que dispara contra un edificio don ellos no están, creen que el rusky está despistado y se asoman con un javelin o similar.
4- La infantería rusky, que cubre al carro y está atenta a ese movimiento, dispara sobre los nazis, les obliga a cubrirse y marca el objetivo al carro.
5- El carro apunta dónde le marcan los impactos de la infantería, y mete por la ventana un pepinillo de 125.

En el video se ve que el artillero del carro tiene poca visibilidad, pero sí puede distinguir los impactos de sus compañeros y dispara a las ventanas que le marcan.


----------



## Honkler (15 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Efectivamente es así, en una muy gran proporción de los casos. Rusia siente por España una simpatía instintiva. No sé si nació ese sentimiento en la época de Napoleón y se ha mantenido. No digamos ya si hablas ruso con una cierta fluidez: te los metes en el bolsillo.
> 
> Nos perdonaron incluso la División Azul! Aunque ha quedado establecido y admitido por ellos mismos que su comportamiento fue honorable e incluso benéfico para los habitantes de los sitios donde estaban. Recomiendo al respecto la lectura del primer premio de 2018 de la revista Ejército, que cuenta el meritorio papel de los pediatras españoles divisionarios y el buen recuerdo que dejaron:
> 
> ...



La División Azul sería lo que sería, pero al menos se comportaron decentemente con la población civil, reconocido por los mismos soviéticos.


----------



## Peineto (15 Dic 2022)

Me habré equivocado de hilo.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Dic 2022)

Lo de los 200.000 polacos llamados a filas tiene miga.

Esta es la pirámide poblacional de Polonia:
Polonia - Piramide de población 2020

Hay menos de 2,5 millones de polacos, en edad militar y hombres. Y de esos, seguro que unos buenos cuantos de miles tienen exenciones médicas y similares.

Por tanto, estamos hablando de que* Polonia va a llamar a filas a un 10% de su población en edad militar.* Y en un país donde no hay servicio militar obligatorio, por tanto al que llamen irá sin saber ni siquiera atarse unas botas.

No me extraña que los polacos huyan, el futuro en Polonia es brutalmente desolador, con una economía hundida en la mierda, y un apocalipsis militar al que los anglos llevan al país.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Orgullo yo tengo de ser gallego, no por sus símbolos, ni por nada de eso... es mi gente, mi herencia, mis padres y familia, CLARO que me siento orgulloso de ello... de la bandera gallega, pues es la que es y si decidimos cambiarla, pues tampoco es transcendental... me importa más la torre de Hercules, que esa bandera... o el acueducto de Segovia, que lo mismo da... o el Prado o la Giralda... pero porque eso es CULTURA mayormente, no simbología...
> 
> Pero si esa simbología por cualquier causa es EXCLUYENTE, yo sí la cambiaría, como tengo claro que tiraría cualquier monumento franquista...
> 
> ...



Cópiese cien veces!


----------



## Snowball (15 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que pesadilla siempre con la misma historía ... Si Rusia afronta una escasez de munición o piezas de artillería simplemente harán lo que hicieron en la II GM, fabricar más. Lo mismo aplica en el bando OTAN, si se quedan sin proyectiles de 155 mm o no tienen de 152 mm pués los fabrican. En una guerra y mientras que no hayan arrasado las fabricas del contrario, siempre podrán fabricar más, y en este guerra ni Rusia ni la OTAN van a arrasar las fabricas de armas del contrario, basicamente porque no estan en el terreno de juego. Así que esto va de quien podrá aguantar más tiempo la guerra e incluso yendo más alla, es posible que la guerra *de Ucrania se vuelva endémica *y tanto Rusia como UE sufran un deterioro de sus condiciones de vida y su influencia en el mundo para alegría y regocijo de los amigo USANOS. En esta guerra hay muchos pierden pero lo que esos estan perdiendo lo estan ganando al otro lado del charco.



En la pandemia se forró a las farmas 

En la guerra se está forrando las industrias armamentísticas

Cuánto mas dure, mas beneficios

Ya se salió de la gran depresión con una guerra


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¡Que no sois seres mágicos! Pasa en Galicia debido a la Edad y a la *EPIDEMIA de SOLEDAD en gente mayor*.
> 
> La gente en SOLEDAD se vuelve huraña, apática, asocial, paranoica, puede presentar: dificultades comunicativas (eso de que en un gallego no sabes si pregunta o contesta, o que contestan con preguntas) y de comportamientos explosivamente violentos por sucesos pasados que se deforman y magnifican en las mentes con el paso del tiempo.
> 
> ...



Buf... 
Sólo dos apuntes:
a) Responder a una pregunta con otra es un estilo mucho más fructífero de lo que os pueda parecer a los de fuera. En una pregunta se pueden afirmar muchas cosas, tirar de ironía o se puede situar la conversación en sus justos términos.
Ejemplo: 
Pregunta: ¿crees en Dios?
Respuesta: ¿Qué día es hoy?

b) lo del bocio endémico tenía relación con la elevada ingesta de vegetales - grelos - que evitaban fijar el yodo. Hace años se ha solucionado. 

Los estereotipos son gafas de colores que tiñen la realidad con nuestros prejuicios.


----------



## Aurkitu (15 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Si reciben pagas y alojamiento gratuito como en España a costa de los Alemanes (no se si en Alemania será como aquí) como para querer irse....
> 
> *Dos tercios de los ucranianos llegados a Alemania durante la guerra planean quedarse en el país*
> 
> Una encuesta publicada hoy en Alemania indica que aproximadamente dos tercios del más del millón de ucranianos llegados al país desde el inicio de la invasión rusa planea quedarse por largo tiempo e incluso cuando termine la guerra.



Y quién no lo haría...rusos, ucranianos bienvenidos sean antes de dejar a sus jóvenes de abono. Y son europeos.


----------



## Xan Solo (15 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Un inciso: 'Perez' es un apellido de procedencia francesa, gala o exagonal... Como quiera llamarla.



No exactamente
"Pérez" es el apellido más antiguo del mundo. Dios le dijo a Adán:
"Si comes de ese fruto, pérezserás".
Adán fue el primer Pérez.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Buen ejemplo de táctica de combate urbana rusky. Supositorio de lo que vemos en el vidrio:
> 
> 1- El carro se expone intencionadamente al fuego enemigo.
> 2- Dispara primero a la derecha, incluso a través de unos árboles, para engañar a los ukras porque su objetivo final está a su izquierda.
> ...



Táctica vista en Siria hace años, está muy vista ya…parece que los mandos de la OTAN andan un poco pasados de rayas en el frente…


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> La División Azul sería lo que sería, pero al menos se comportaron decentemente con la población civil, reconocido por los mismos soviéticos.



_No este tan seguro._


----------



## Peineto (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El ser nacionalista no hace a nadie especial... el tener una cultura propia, específica y minoritaria dentro de una colectividad SI en cierto sentido...
> 
> El problema NO SON quienes tienen esa cultura minoritaria y además pueden tener parte de la tuya... el problema ERES TU... sí, ellos pueden RECHAZARTE, porque pueden elegir, tienen dos visiones y una es predominante, es la que maman en casa al nacer, que no lo han elegido, les ha tocado, pero es así...
> 
> ...



Abrid un hilo ad hoc, leñe!


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

La causa de la explosión en la Jefatura de Policía polaca fue el disparo de un lanzagranadas donado por Ucrania, una extraña versión de Wyborcza que cita fuentes.
El lanzagranadas estaba guardado en una sala especial y en el momento del incidente los policías que se encontraban en la sala estaban "jugando con él" 
En cuanto a la hospitalización del jefe de policía Jaroslav Szymczyk, perdió la audición como consecuencia del incidente, pero pronto se recuperó. Su despacho está encima de la sala donde se produjo la explosión.
❗ Esta versión no es oficial y no concuerda con las informaciones de otros medios según las cuales Varsovia ha pedido explicaciones a Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿La Universidad George Washington, y una beca Fullbright? Todos ellos se han formado en los EEUU




Así es, la beca Fullbright.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epicii (15 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Virus del camello.
> Si no os suena de nada, os váis a enterar pronto.



Las autoridades de Qatar han estado ocultando la cantidad real de casos para no tener que suspender la World Cup...

35% de mortalidad tiene ese virus.

Ya salieron a echarle la culpa a los chinos? jajajaja


----------



## alfonbass (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Y la primera dama ucraniana, paseandose y haciendo compras en tiendas de moda europeas, por valor de decenas de miles de euros.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293083



Envidia?


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> b) lo del bocio endémico tenía relación con la elevada ingesta de vegetales - grelos - que evitaban fijar el yodo. Hace años se ha solucionado.



Aparte tenía que ver con consumir sal mineral y no sal marina. Fácil de solucionar igualmente.



Xan Solo dijo:


> Los estereotipos son gafas de colores que tiñen la realidad con nuestros prejuicios.



También hay vendas para teñir la realidad con prejuicios ajenos: "Mi pueblo lo mejor der mundo mundial".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No este tan seguro._



Había de todo, en la familia tuvimos familiares en ese grupo, y los voluntarios (más fanatizados) no se comportaban como los obligados…y bueno, mejor no menear mucho el asunto más allá de las reuniones familiares, fue una guerra muy sucia…


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

El jefe del LNR, Pasechnyk, ha prohibido la venta de alcohol en los distritos de primera línea de la república. Entre ellos figuran los distritos de Kreminna, Popasna y Svatove, así como las ciudades de Lisychansk, Rubizhne y Severodonetsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Guanotopía (15 Dic 2022)

Explota en dependencias de la Policía polaca un regalo entregado por los servicios de seguridad de Ucrania


El Ministerio del Interior de Polonia ha informado de la explosión en dependencias del comandante en jefe...




www.europapress.es





Otro error ucraniano


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

*Situación en Nagorno-Karabaj
Situación a las 18.00 horas del 15 de diciembre de 2022*

Un tramo de la carretera entre Stepanakert y Goris permanece bloqueado por cuarto día consecutivo. Azerbaiyán y Armenia se han acusado mutuamente de bombardear las posiciones de sus tropas.

Resumen de los acontecimientos:


Spoiler



▪ El Ministerio de Defensa armenio ha informado de disparos de los azerbaiyanos contra posiciones armenias cerca de Norabak y Srashen.

▪ A su vez, el Ministerio de Defensa de Azerbaiyán dijo que atacó a sus tropas cerca de los asentamientos de Yellija, Zeylik en la región de Qalbajar, Ahmedli en la región de Lachin, así como en la región de Khojavand.

Las autoridades militares de Azerbaiyán también acusaron a sus oponentes de minar objetos civiles y carreteras. Ocho personas fueron alcanzadas por las minas cerca del pueblo de Chirag, en la región de Kalbajar: siete heridos y un muerto. El Ministerio de Defensa de Artsaj negó las acusaciones y acusó al enemigo de desinformación.

▪ Las fuerzas de paz rusas llevaron altavoces a la zona del incidente en la carretera Shusha-Khankendi y varios vehículos llegaron a la zona.

▪ Activistas azerbaiyanos exigieron la vigilancia de todos los campos en los territorios bajo control temporal de las fuerzas de paz rusas.

Los manifestantes exigieron el control de los territorios de Artsaj junto con las fuerzas de paz rusas y el abandono de varios puestos cerca de Lachin.

▪ Armenia ha recurrido al TEDH para que aplique medidas cautelares a Azerbaiyán y le obligue a desbloquear el corredor de Lachin.

En Ereván se celebraron concentraciones de apoyo al pueblo de Artsaj ante embajadas y organizaciones extranjeras, como las de Estados Unidos, China, Francia, Reino Unido, la UE y Rusia.

Declaraciones de los representantes de las partes beligerantes

▪ El primer ministro armenio, Nikol Pashinyan, expresó su desconcierto por el silencio de algunos países sobre el corredor de Lachin, y también declaró un desastre humanitario en Nagorno-Karabaj.

▪ El ministro armenio de Asuntos Exteriores, Ararat Mirzoyan, señaló la continuación por parte azerbaiyana de su política genocida contra los armenios de Nagorno Karabaj.

▪ El viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores azerbaiyano, Fariz Rzayev, instó a Armenia a poner fin a las reivindicaciones territoriales, retirar sus fuerzas por completo, indemnizar a Azerbaiyán por los daños causados y centrarse en negociaciones directas.

Reacción en el extranjero

▪ El ministro de Asuntos Europeos, Leo Doherty, afirmó que el bloqueo del corredor de Lachin y la interrupción del suministro de gas en invierno tienen graves consecuencias humanitarias.

▪▪ El secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guttiérrez, expresó su preocupación por la situación en torno al corredor de Lachin y pidió a las partes que rebajaran las tensiones y garantizaran la libertad de circulación.

▪ El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó de que los comandantes rusos de mantenimiento de la paz continuaron las negociaciones con las partes armenia y azerbaiyana para estabilizar la situación y desbloquear la carretera Stepanakert-Goris.

La situación en Artsaj no ha cambiado. La carretera sigue bloqueada por "activistas" azerbaiyanos y no se ha restablecido el suministro de gas a las ciudades de Artsaj.

Los azerbaiyanos continúan las provocaciones contra las fuerzas de paz rusas, intentando desacreditar su presencia en la república y acceder al yacimiento de Kashen.

Según algunos informes, el gobierno azerbaiyano entregó varias minas, entre ellas la de cobre-molibdeno de Kashen, a la Anglo Asian Mining Company por 3.000 millones de dólares.

No ha habido ningún cambio en la reacción de las autoridades de Ereván ni en los planes azerbaiyanos de apoderarse de la noche a la mañana de todo el territorio de Artsaj. Por tanto, la situación sigue agravándose y alcanza gradualmente un punto crítico.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (15 Dic 2022)

"La movilización rusa ha funcionado".
Zaluzhny


Mi feed de telegramas nunca ha estado tan lleno de cadáveres y obituarios ucranianos. Las pérdidas en las AFU son catastróficas. Las pérdidas rusas también son más altas de lo normal, pero ni siquiera se acercan a lo que está acumulando Ucrania.


"Los residentes de Alemania vienen al Óblast de Kaliningrado a pasar el invierno debido a los altos precios de la vivienda y los servicios comunales" - el gobernador de la región, Anton Alikhanov


El redactor jefe de FRANCE 24, Robert Parsons, habló sobre la situación en Nikolaev y la región de Kherson. En concreto, estuvo dos semanas allí y esto fue lo que vio:
▪ 90% de los pueblos no tienen electricidad
▪Mucha gente se fue con los rusos


La prohibición de los libros de texto rusos destruirá la ciencia en Ucrania. Arestovich lo dijo.
“Traducir libros de texto de ciencias llevará años. La prohibición hará imposible el aprendizaje


----------



## Peineto (15 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Congreso de EEUU presenta una resolución para expulsar a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU - Foreign Policy
> 
> La organización afirmó que la SMO rusa supuestamente contradice "los propósitos y principios de la ONU" y viola la Carta. Por ello, la Casa Blanca pretende "limitar los privilegios de Rusia" en la ONU.
> 
> ...



Pura histeria de zorras por rastrojo.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Pura histeria de zorras por rastrojo.




Madre mía, el imperio está desquiciado. Y es verdad, si se expulsa a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU la ONU desaparece. La verdad es que está cambiando todo muy rápido, y me da la impresión de que lo que viene no es nada halagüeño.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Benny Hill ya tiene sucesor, congratulations !!!.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Dic 2022)

Se coloca en posición de ataque el segundo yars en menos de 24 horas y los otanejos en sock (no shock)…

El exgeneral dijo a los espectadores de los medios estatales que Rusia debería considerar un ataque nuclear contra Londres antes de golpear Washington DC









Russia readies second Yars nuclear missile by loading in into silo


Andrey Gurulev, a retired Russian general turned pro-Putin MP, said Russia should seriously consider hitting London before Washington with a nuke as footage showed Yars missile being readied.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Esperemos que no elijan a España para dar el aviso los rusos…


----------



## LetalFantasy (15 Dic 2022)

Cómo va la fake guerra y tal?


----------



## Chatarrero (15 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Se coloca en posición de ataque el segundo yars en menos de 24 horas y los otanejos en sock…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sock no significa calcetin en inglés? Aténgase al castellano de ahora en adelante.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Benny Hill ya tiene sucesor, congratulations !!!.



Y los misiles qué? Se acaban de una vez?


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Madre mía, el imperio está desquiciado. Y es verdad, si se expulsa a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU la ONU desaparece. La verdad es que está cambiando todo muy rápido, y me da la impresión de que lo que viene no es nada halagüeño.



No creo que se atrevan, Rusia podria fundar una nueva Sociedad de Naciones, sin derechos a veto y la ONU tendria todas las de perder.

PD- La bicefalia institucional es democracia pura.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Dic 2022)

Chatarrero dijo:


> Sock no significa calcetin en inglés? Aténgase al castellano de ahora en adelante.



Darle la vuelta al calcetín…de eso se trata, cambiar Londrés por WDC…
   
No ha entendido nada del militar…


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

Borrell, calienta que entras...en el mako:


----------



## El_Suave (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Madre mía, el imperio está desquiciado. Y es verdad, si se expulsa a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU la ONU desaparece. La verdad es que está cambiando todo muy rápido, y me da la impresión de que lo que viene no es nada halagüeño.



No pueden expulsar a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad porque Rusia tiene derecho de veto, y China también.


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Intensos combates cerca de Donetsk: imágenes de la destrucción de posiciones de las AFU cerca de Marinka
Los obuses Msta-B están disparando, corrigiendo el fuego con la ayuda de cuadricópteros y cámaras termográficas. Los artilleros apoyan a los grupos de asalto que atacan al enemigo /RIAN/. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

Y la tercera en discordia, detrás de Borrell


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No pueden expulsar a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad porque Rusia tiene derecho de veto, y China también.



Harán como Sánchez con el TC.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No creo que se atrevan, Rusia podria fundar una nueva Sociedad de Naciones, sin derechos a veto y la ONU tendria todas las de perder.
> 
> PD- La bicefalia institucional es democracia pura.




El artículo 6 de la carta de la ONU lo permite teóricamente, pero vamos, sería la carta de defunción de la ONU, y además, no creo que China votara a favor, entre otros.


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Captado en vídeo el momento del impacto de un misil contra un objetivo en Kharkiv
La Fiscalía también publica imágenes de las secuelas del ataque en los depósitos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y la tercera en discordia, detrás de Borrell




El incremento de la tensión en todo el orbe no traerá nada bueno. Al final el gran reseteo que dicen será lo de siempre, guerra mundial. Será que empecemos a liarnos a ostias todos contra todos y dejemos ésto hecho un erial. Y a empezar de nuevo.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> El incremento de la tensión en todo el orbe no traerá nada bueno. Al final el gran reseteo que dicen será lo de siempre, guerra mundial. Será que empecemos a liarnos a ostias todos contra todos y dejemos ésto hecho un erial. Y a empezar de nuevo.



Ya tal, pero la mafia uropeda va a morder el polvo uno por uno, el que se mete con Rusia, se seca.


----------



## saturnin1 (15 Dic 2022)

PUTIN ASEGURA QUE EL PLAN DE OCCIDENTE DE DESTRUIR LA ECONOMÍA RUSA FRACASÓ.

*Putin:* *“Los países occidentales pretendieron socavar la economía rusa mediante el saqueo de sus reservas de divisas, colapsando su moneda nacional y provocando una inflación devastadora. Sin embargo, este plan, fracasó”*

*Putin señaló que para finales del año se prevé que el PIB caiga un 2,5 %.*

*“Sí, por supuesto, es un declive, pero no es el colapso del 20 % que muchos expertos occidentales pronosticaban cuando el Occidente colectivo nos lanzó una guerra económica”, comentó.*

*Agregó que el rublo ruso se ha convertido en una de las monedas más fuertes del mundo desde principios del año.


*









Putin asegura que el plan de Occidente de destruir la economía rusa fracasó - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias







www.sana.sy


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

la izmierda del podemita urban negando el holomodor





https://euromaidanpress.com/2021/11/27/what-to-read-about-the-holodomor-at-euromaidan-press/



a ver quienes han votado en contra...



https://www.europarl.europa.eu/plenary/en/texts-adopted.html



Le hemos fallado al podemita urban crespo?

Ver archivo adjunto 1293288


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ya tal, pero la mafia uropeda va a morder el polvo uno por uno, el que se mete con Rusia, se seca.




Espero que no tengas razón, o al menos que no llegue a España.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la izmierda del podemita urban negando el holomodor
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Menudo chollo ha pillado el podemita éste en Bruselas. Y parecía tonto. A mi me gustaría pegarme unos años de eurodiputado en Bruselas para luchar contra el capitalismo y hacer justicia social. Con todas las prebendas anejas al cargo, por supuesto, desde los viajes en business, pasando por la semana caribeña y comiendo en el restaurante del Parlamento Europeo.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Espero que no tengas razón, o al menos que no llegue a España.



Si Bélgica estaba al tanto de la mafia de Börrell, Rusia ni te cuento:


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Cómo apoyan las autoridades turcas a los separatistas tártaros de Crimea

Las autoridades turcas llevan años cooperando con las minorías étnicas rusas y no han hecho más que intensificar su labor en este sentido con la puesta en marcha de la RSS en Ankara.

Turquía ha prestado especial atención a los contactos con organizaciones tártaras de Crimea, sobre todo las antirrusas y proucranianas. Reciben apoyo financiero y político al más alto nivel.

El 5 de noviembre, el ex líder del Mejlis del pueblo tártaro de Crimea, prohibido en Rusia, Mustafá Dzhemilev, y el presidente turco Recep Erdogan se reunieron en Estambul.

Dzhemilyev solicitó la creación de "centros de coordinación humanitaria" en las principales ciudades turcas. Según los planes, prestarán asistencia jurídica y financiera a los tártaros de Crimea que abandonaron Rusia y Ucrania tras el inicio de las SWO, incluidos los evasores de la movilización en Crimea.

▪ Dzhemilev dijo que era inaceptable que los refugiados tártaros de Crimea utilizaran documentos rusos. Sugirió que se pusiera en marcha una campaña para restablecer los pasaportes y certificados de nacimiento ucranianos a través de las oficinas consulares en Turquía.

▪ Más tarde, la misma cuestión se debatió en un acto a puerta cerrada "Encuentro de ciudadanos de Crimea" en el hotel Viland Palace de Estambul. A la reunión asistieron el presidente del Mejlis, Refat Chubarov, el cónsul general de Ucrania en Estambul y el cónsul honorario en Bursa, así como representantes de las comunidades tártaras de Crimea locales.

▪ En consecuencia, Erdoğan dio instrucciones a los organismos pertinentes para que prestaran la ayuda necesaria al Mejlis. De momento, el centro humanitario creado en el marco del proyecto de Dzhemilev ya funciona en Estambul. Está previsto abrir otro más adelante en Antalya.

¿Cómo han respondido las comunidades tártaras de Crimea?

▪ Según nuestras informaciones, la iniciativa de Dzhemilev y Chubarov tuvo una acogida desigual entre los propios tártaros de Crimea. Muchos temen que el restablecimiento del pasaporte ucraniano vaya seguido de la expulsión de Turquía y la movilización en las AFU.

Este resultado es probable: el gobierno ucraniano no está satisfecho con el número relativamente pequeño de tártaros de Crimea en las filas de las AFU y no le importaría una afluencia de mano de obra en el frente.

▪ La ONG Sociedad para la Cultura y la Asistencia Mutua de los Tártaros de Crimea, con sede en Turquía, tampoco está satisfecha con la actividad del Mejlis. Acusan a Dzhemilev y Chubarov de imponer su agenda a toda la comunidad y de ignorar las actividades de otras organizaciones tártaras de Crimea.

¿De dónde saca Turquía su interés por los tártaros de Crimea?

Ankara pretende seriamente convertir Crimea en una zona de su exclusiva influencia. Esto sólo puede hacerse si está controlado por las autoridades ucranianas.

Por eso Turquía defiende oficialmente la integridad territorial de Ucrania desde 2014 y no reconoce la anexión de la península a Rusia.

Sin embargo, incluso en las circunstancias actuales, su fuerte influencia y sus estrechos lazos con la comunidad tártara de Crimea permiten a los turcos obtener una baza con la que influir en el gobierno ruso.

Por tanto, a pesar de todas las reverencias amistosas hacia Rusia, Ankara condescenderá con los separatistas tártaros de Crimea, lo que no hará sino aumentar su apoyo. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la izmierda del podemita urban negando el holomodor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Huelemotor es cuento creado mano a mano por Reinhard Heydrih y Randolph Hearst.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

por que iba a desaparecer la ONU? es un club de paises que acatan ciertas normas sobre los crimenes de lesa humanidad, ahora hay un imperio que es el 2% del PIB mundial que se dedica a revanar pollas a POW. La ONU desapareceria si admite paises que no acatan ninguna prescripcion moral.



Centinela dijo:


> Madre mía, el imperio está desquiciado. Y es verdad, si se expulsa a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU la ONU desaparece. La verdad es que está cambiando todo muy rápido, y me da la impresión de que lo que viene no es nada halagüeño.


----------



## saturnin1 (15 Dic 2022)

*Se estima en 90 mil millones de euros la ayuda europea proporcionada al régimen de Kiev*

*La portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zajárova,* *reveló que la ayuda de Europa al régimen de Kiev se estima en 90 mil millones de euros, y consideró que esto genera preocupación dentro de la comunidad europea.

Y advirtió que estas armas están llegando a los mercados negros.*












Zajárova estima en 90 mil millones de euros la ayuda europea proporcionada al régimen de Kiev - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


En una conferencia de prensa, la vocera reveló que la ayuda de Europa al régimen de Kiev se estima




www.sana.sy


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

El aumento del presupuesto militar de la OTAN y su enfoque en la guerra contra Rusia reflejan la naturaleza a largo plazo del conflicto en curso y el desarrollo de mecanismos de apoyo a largo plazo para las operaciones en Europa del Este, incluyendo la creación de capacidades ofensivas en el Báltico, Polonia y Rumanía, además de la propia guerra por poderes en Ucrania.
Estas actividades adversarias requerirán sin duda que Rusia siga aumentando sus fuerzas en el oeste.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Nuevo presupuesto militar de la OTAN: menos misiones y un aumento del 25,8% de la financiación​​El Consejo del Atlántico Norte acordó el miércoles un nuevo presupuesto para la OTAN de 1.960 millones de euros, lo que supone un aumento del 25,8% respecto a 2022. Comparado con el gasto en defensa de los Estados miembros o con el importe de la ayuda militar a Ucrania, se trata de céntimos, pero la realidad es mucho más complicada.​​Actualmente están activas las siguientes misiones de la OTAN:​1) Fuerza de la OTAN en Kosovo (KFOR)​2) Operación Protección de la Navegación en el Mar Mediterráneo​3) Misión de formación en Irak (apoyo a las fuerzas de seguridad iraquíes en su lucha contra el EI)​4) Misión de apoyo a las fuerzas de la Unión Africana, organización que reúne a casi toda África. De hecho, se trataba de enviar instructores a unidades antiterroristas de países africanos, así como de apoyar a las fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz de la UA en Somalia.​5) La llamada "policía aérea", que patrulla el espacio aéreo de los países europeos que no disponen de cazas propios o cuyas fuerzas son insuficientes para la tarea. De hecho, esta misión está dirigida contra la "amenaza clave y directa para la Alianza": Rusia.​​Tras la retirada de las tropas estadounidenses de Afganistán, se cerró la misión de la OTAN en Afganistán, que requería importantes recursos para mantenerse. Las misiones actuales no requieren financiación adicional, pero el presupuesto de la OTAN se ha incrementado de todos modos.​​La única explicación es que la alianza se prepara para abrir una nueva misión, de un modo u otro vinculada al apoyo a Ucrania. Aunque los distintos Estados miembros llevan mucho tiempo estableciendo bases de entrenamiento en su territorio para las AFU y apoyando a Ucrania individualmente, la OTAN parece querer gestionar estos programas de forma centralizada.​​







Суверенная экономика


Как мы будем жить ближайшие годы? Рассказываем на канале «Суверенная экономика» По всем вопросам: @suveren_news




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cómo apoyan las autoridades turcas a los separatistas tártaros de Crimea
> 
> Las autoridades turcas llevan años cooperando con las minorías étnicas rusas y no han hecho más que intensificar su labor en este sentido con la puesta en marcha de la RSS en Ankara.
> 
> ...



Los rusos pueden reconocer los intereses kurdos dentro de Turquía…ya puestos.

Si Rusia apoyase a los kurdos con armas como hace la OTAN en Ucrania, Erdogan tendría un problema grave…desde Siria es muy fácil dotarles de todo tipo de juguetes…


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No este tan seguro._



Yo si, o quiero pensar que si que se trató bien a la población civil.
Lo tengo entendido de los archivos del KGB.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Si Bélgica estaba al tanto de la mafia de Börrell, Rusia ni te cuento:




Me refería a la guerra. Pero sí, el que no estaba en el ajo miraba para otro lado.


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

*Luz verde del camarada Xi: el comercio entre China y Rusia superará los 200.000 millones de dólares*

La agenda económica internacional no se limita a las sanciones antirrusas. Hay países en el mundo que se centran en la creación, no en la confrontación. The Wall Street Journal ha citado a expertos del gobierno chino que afirman que Xi Jinping ha dado luz verde a profundizar la cooperación con Rusia. Al mismo tiempo, el embajador de China en Rusia, Zhang Hanhui, ha reconocido un aumento del 173% en el suministro de gas ruso al Reino Medio.

China pretende aumentar sus importaciones de petróleo, gas y productos agrícolas procedentes de Rusia. También está estudiando proyectos para invertir en puertos e infraestructuras ferroviarias rusas. Todo ello enmarcado en una seria intención de pasar a comerciar únicamente en rublos y yuanes.

Se trata de una noticia positiva, pero es importante acertar con las prestaciones mientras dure la recesión. Debido a la supresión de las restricciones covid y al restablecimiento de la logística en 2023, la economía china crecerá un 5,2% y no un 3-4% como se suponía anteriormente. Esto requerirá recursos energéticos adicionales, lo que impulsará el crecimiento. La OPEP espera que el consumo de petróleo en el Reino Medio aumente en 0,5 millones de bpd adicionales.

Ya hemos analizado el mercado mundial del petróleo y el impacto del embargo en él. Si este año conseguimos entregar a China 300 mil barriles por segundo de oro negro ruso, en 2023 existe la posibilidad de "enganchar" otros 500 mil barriles por segundo. No está claro a qué precios comprará China volúmenes adicionales de petróleo. Con una estimación pesimista de 45 dólares por barril y un precio máximo de 60 dólares por barril, Rusia ingresaría entre 8.250 y 11.000 millones de dólares más. Todavía no se dispone de cifras exactas sobre los ingresos adicionales previstos procedentes del gas y la agricultura.

China ha dado prioridad a las importaciones de productos rusos. Tal vez el aumento previsto del comercio entre ambos países en 2023, de 175.000 a 200.000 millones de dólares, sea una estimación demasiado prudente. Si esto sigue así, Rusia superará definitivamente un periodo de ajuste a la nueva realidad geopolítica.









Суверенная экономика


Как мы будем жить ближайшие годы? Рассказываем на канале «Суверенная экономика» По всем вопросам: @suveren_news




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (15 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Y los misiles qué? Se acaban de una vez?



Ya a estás alturas, por las informaciones que nos llegaban hace un mes, los rusos están tirando misiles imaginarios. Otro que está viviendo de prestado es Putin que según la inteligencia británica ya por esta época del año debería estar muerto. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> por que iba a desaparecer la ONU? es un club de paises que acatan ciertas normas sobre los crimenes de lesa humanidad, ahora hay un imperio que es el 2% del PIB mundial que se dedica a revanar pollas a POW. La ONU desapareceria si admite paises que no acatan ninguna prescripcion moral.




Te equivocas. La ONU admite a todo el mundo, y obviamente, muchos de sus miembros hacen lo que les sale de los huevos. Y suele coincidir con los países más fuertes y poderosos.


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

¿Sigue sin hablar de las filiales creadas por #Orgenesis, la empresa estadounidense del barón Von der Leyen, para captar millones de euros de los fondos de recuperación europeos con la complicidad de los Estados miembros?


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

El centro de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un informe secreto, filtra el número de soldados ucranianos fallecidos que oficialmente están declarados como desaparecidos: 35.382 personas.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo si, o quiero pensar que si que se trató bien a la población civil.
> Lo tengo entendido de los archivos del KGB.



_Como ha dicho el colega Hércules Poirot 2013 bis hubo 2 tipos de enviados. Los forzados y los voluntarios.
Yo conozco el caso de un voluntario que se vanagloriaba de las atrocidades.
No llegaban al nivel de los nazis ucranianos pero no eran unos santos._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

Eso puede cambiar. Razoname porque expulsar a risia del consejo de seguridad es el fin de la ONU? al fin y al cabo la URSS se gano ese derecho.. no rusia



Centinela dijo:


> Te equivocas. La ONU admite a todo el mundo, y obviamente, muchos de sus miembros hacen lo que les sale de los huevos. Y suele coincidir con los países más fuertes y poderosos.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

Hoy........


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

capitulo 3093324 del serial de factoria de ficcion kremlin



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1293303
> 
> 
> El centro de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un informe secreto, filtra el número de soldados ucranianos fallecidos que oficialmente están declarados como desaparecidos: 35.382 personas.
> ...


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Jefe del ejército ucraniano: el ejército ucraniano se desangra, la nueva ofensiva rusa puede comenzar en febrero-marzo, posiblemente no desde Donbass, sino hacia Kiev - desde Bielorrusia, o tal vez desde la dirección sur.

▪ La principal tarea estratégica de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas: "En primer lugar, mantener la línea y no perder posiciones. Así que nuestra tarea ahora es aguantar. Nuestra tarea consiste en hacer un seguimiento muy claro, con la ayuda de nuestros socios, de lo que está ocurriendo allí, de dónde se están preparando. Esa es nuestra tarea estratégica", afirmó Zaluzhny.
▪ "Nuestras tropas están todas atadas en lucha ahora, están sangrando. Están sangrando" y están luchando, subrayó.
▪ "La segunda tarea estratégica, muy importante para nosotros, es crear reservas y prepararnos para la guerra, que puede producirse en febrero, en el mejor de los casos en marzo, en el peor a finales de enero. Puede que no parta de Donbás, sino hacia Kiev, hacia Bielorrusia, sin excluir la dirección sur", añadió el jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ciruiostar (15 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Las autoridades de Qatar han estado ocultando la cantidad real de casos para no tener que suspender la World Cup...
> 
> 35% de mortalidad tiene ese virus.
> 
> Ya salieron a echarle la culpa a los chinos? jajajaja



¡¡Maravilloso lo que faltaba para terminarnos de joder!!


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

Alexander Chernikin. Condenado a 11 años por robo. Sacado de prisión por los nazis de Wagner. Mercenario. Desnazificado en Ucrania


----------



## pagesitoalegre (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Es una cita que se atribuye a Charles De Gaulle. Creo que resume muy bien la diferencia entre patriotismo y nacionalismo. Los nacionalistas catalanes aluden al nacionalismo español. Yo veo poco nacionalismo español. Y veo mucho nacionalista, y a todos ellos les veo un odio profundo, a España en concreto en el caso de los nacionalistas catalanes y vascos.



Es evidente que el odio es muy personal, tambien me es muy evidente que tu puedes muy bien suponer el odio que tienen los demas, mas alla con conocer y poder administrar el tuyo en lo demas poco mas.


----------



## Harman (15 Dic 2022)

Sobre el tráfico de drogas en la Zaporizhzhia rusa

Hace un par de días, los colegas del canal Two Majors informaron sobre el problema del tráfico de drogas en los territorios liberados de la región de Zaporizhzhya. Según los comandantes, las drogas se suministran a través del corredor humanitario de Vasilievka mediante transportistas privados.

Nos gustaría culpar de todo al bando ucraniano, pero, por desgracia, la lógica y los hechos evidentes apuntan más bien a la anarquía temporal del bando ruso, que fue la causa fundamental de tales problemas.

▪ En la Zaporizhzhya rusa, todas las bases de datos del lado ucraniano han sido destruidas. Existe una falta objetiva de información sobre los traficantes locales. E incluso el año pasado todas las entregas se realizaron no sólo y no tanto desde el territorio de Ucrania, sino también desde los vecinos del sur a través de los mares Negro y de Azov.

▪ En cuanto al corredor humanitario, mientras que la parte ucraniana está desorganizada (inspecciones selectivas y sobornos), el vehículo ruso lo inspecciona todo, incluso con la participación de adiestradores de perros. También se llevaron refugiados con paquetes de antiepilépticos Lyrica, que intentaron llevar a cabo.

▪ Puede haber casos aislados de contrabando de pequeños envíos por negligencia o falta de atención. También es posible que se introduzcan precursores de contrabando, y sí, de hecho, entonces los conductores pueden actuar como correos, ya que el propósito de los precursores no siempre será obvio para los representantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF de guardia en los puestos de control.

❗ Pero la cuestión es que hay que restablecer el orden en la Zaporizhzhia liberada. Porque lo más probable es que todos los narcotraficantes locales ya hayan asomado la cabeza y establecido sistemas de distribución y producción en la "zona gris" por el momento.

Actualmente, las fuerzas del orden de la Federación Rusa están formando equipos combinados de especialistas especialmente formados en la lucha contra el narcotráfico para reforzar las estructuras policiales locales e intentar restablecer el orden.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

La bola sigue rodando:


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (15 Dic 2022)

La bruja también en el ajo:


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

Que no se olvide a los putinianos y prorusos.......El 23 de Noviembre de 2022 el Parlamento Europeo designó oficialmente a Rusia como un estado promotor del terrorismo.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Congreso de EEUU presenta una resolución para expulsar a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU - Foreign Policy
> 
> La organización afirmó que la SMO rusa supuestamente contradice "los propósitos y principios de la ONU" y viola la Carta. Por ello, la Casa Blanca pretende "limitar los privilegios de Rusia" en la ONU.
> 
> ...



Que se atrevan a abrir el melón en la asamblea q aun se salpicarían y nos echaríamos unas risas pq derecho de veto no debería tener ninguno...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Madre mía, el imperio está desquiciado. Y es verdad, si se expulsa a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU la ONU desaparece. La verdad es que está cambiando todo muy rápido, y me da la impresión de que lo que viene no es nada halagüeño.



Igual en la asamblea a alguno se le ocurriria votar a favor de quitar el derecho de veto A TODOS... Tb a los usanos... Igual aun nos echabamos unas risas


----------



## terro6666 (15 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Un montón de gente normal de este país:
> 
> Ha ganado dinerito trabajando para turistas rusos (vendiéndoles cosas, sirviéndoles paellas, alquilándoles alojamiento, etc).
> Ha exportado frutas, vino, licores y hortalizas a Rusia.
> ...





_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1293303
> 
> 
> El centro de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en un informe secreto, filtra el número de soldados ucranianos fallecidos que oficialmente están declarados como desaparecidos: 35.382 personas.
> ...



Según los folla rusos ya han muerto varios millones.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Eurodiputados declaran que el "Holodomor" ucraniano fue un acto de genocidio.*
El Parlamento Europeo ha aprobado este jueves una resolución que declara como genocidio* la hambruna de millones de personas en Ucrania durante la década de 1930*, bajo el liderazgo soviético Joseph Stalin.

El texto aprobado apunta que el legislativo europeo "reconoce el Holodomor, la hambruna de 1932-1933 en Ucrania provocada por una política deliberada del régimen soviético, como un genocidio contra el pueblo ucraniano". Esta resolución ha sido aprobada apenas pocos días después de que Ucrania recordara los 90 años trascurridos desde el episodio.

*Ucrania ha instado a la comunidad internacional a declarar oficialmente el "genocidio", en medio de la ofensiva rusa contra territorio ucraniano*.


----------



## terro6666 (15 Dic 2022)

Huy Huy Huy mal deben ir las cosas a los rusos en Bakmut hoy solo se habla de corrupción en la UE, según las últimas estimaciones el avance es de 4 km en 3 meses vaya mierda de ejercito paco de mierdof


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y la tercera en discordia, detrás de Borrell



La UE desmorona o eso parece, estamos en tiempos de demolición. Abrochense los cinturones que vienen curvas


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

La ONU documenta al menos 441 crímenes de guerra rusos en Ucrania


----------



## vil. (15 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Abrid un hilo ad hoc, leñe!



Y de qué crees que va el tema???? Que crees que pasa en Ucrania con los extremistas y bárbaros dando muestras de lo que es PATRIA y ser patriota... crees tú que la gente del Dombas simplemente no eran más que engreidos ciudadanos que no valoraban al amado país Ucraniano y el obligó a los zelenski Boys a curar ese asunto???... 

Se suele perder mucho de vista el porqué de los asuntos... 

En Ucrania una panda de imbéciles se hicieron con el concepto país y nación como algo exclusivo y a partir de ahí el EXTERMINAR CUCARRACHAS está justificado... 

Pero todo empieza cuando alguien en lugar de entender al otro solo da lecciones...


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Estados Unidos sanciona al oligarca ruso Vladímir Potanin.*

Estados Unidos ha sancionado al oligarca ruso Vladímir Potanin, uno de los hombres más ricos del país, y a Rosbank, un banco de su propiedad, en respuesta a la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania.

La lista de sancionados por el Gobierno de Joe Biden incluye también a la esposa de Potanin, Ekaterina Viktorovna Potanina, y a dos de sus hijos, además del bloqueo de un yate del hijo del empresario ruso.

El Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos ha señalado en un comunicado que Potanin, sancionado también por Canadá y el Reino Unido, es uno de los hombres más ricos de Rusia y una persona muy cercana al presidente de ese país, Vladímir Putin.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Huy Huy Huy mal deben ir las cosas a los rusos en Bakmut hoy solo se habla de corrupción en la UE, según las últimas estimaciones el avance es de 4 km en 3 meses vaya mierda de ejercito paco de mierdof



sabras tu si están cayendo en esa ciudad como moscas a diario 400 nanzis o mas, lo de la corrupcion Rusia ni pincha ni corta, eso sí las palomitas por ver a tu amigo Burrell con cagarron en los pantalones sabiendo que le van a investigar eso si que es loleante.


----------



## España1 (15 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La UE desmorona o eso parece, estamos en tiempos de demolición. Abrochense los cinturones que vienen curvas



La UE es un ente corrupto e inepto. Espero que rueden cabezas


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Dic 2022)

...


Epicii dijo:


> Las autoridades de Qatar han estado ocultando la cantidad real de casos para no tener que suspender la World Cup...
> 
> 35% de mortalidad tiene ese virus.
> 
> Ya salieron a echarle la culpa a los chinos? jajajaja



No creo que en España haya muchos dromedarios, que son los que habitualmente hacen de receptáculo e infectan a las personas, es el MERS o el COVID que apareció en el 2012.









¿Qué es el ‘virus del camello’? Así es el coronavirus causante del MERS


¿Qué es el ‘virus del camello’? ¿Cómo se transmite y cuáles son sus síntomas? Infórmate.




cuidateplus.marca.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

Lituania comprará los sistemas de misiles HIMARS por $ 495 millones, el cual será el contrato más grande en la historia del país báltico.
#Lituania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Top5 (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La bruja también en el ajo:



Atención, creo que se refiere en este caso a Roberta Metsola, que efectivamente es presidenta del parlamento europedo...

La presidenta del Parlamento Europeo anuncia una amplia reforma ante el escándalo por los sobornos


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Top5 (15 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1293365
> 
> 
> Lituania comprará los sistemas de misiles HIMARS por $ 495 millones, el cual será el contrato más grande en la historia del país báltico.
> ...



Más quincalla para triturar -y ganar dinero de paso..


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Envidia?



Simplemente mostrando la falta de moral de esa oligarquia ucraniana


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

En Marinka y Artemivsk se está librando una auténtica guerra de desgaste. La información procedente de allí es impresionante. Hay enormes combates involucrando grandes cantidades de recursos humanos en secciones pequeñas del frente. El enemigo tiene enormes pérdidas, todos los hospitales de la zona están llenos de nazis heridos. Mi camarada, que ahora está en el hospital tras ser herido, me contó que aún quemando una compañía de "alemanes" con TOS y artillería, ya habían desplazado otra mas.
También tuvimos graves pérdidas. No hay muchos muertos, pero sí heridos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Congreso de EEUU presenta una resolución para expulsar a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU - Foreign Policy
> 
> La organización afirmó que la SMO rusa supuestamente contradice "los propósitos y principios de la ONU" y viola la Carta. Por ello, la Casa Blanca pretende "limitar los privilegios de Rusia" en la ONU.
> 
> ...



Tampoco es así del todo:

Dos legisladores usanos de un organismo independiente de DDHH del gobierno usano presentan resolución a Biden para que.....bla,bla,bla.

Es un tema interesante y más complejo que el titular.

Como decía otro forero degún art.6 se podría expulsar, pero depende del Consejo de Seguridad , de los 5 permanentes de los 15 que hay....o sea tablas por veto ...,..y reformar ONU queda tablas por art.108 y 109 necesitan aprobación de los 5 permanentes....aunque se quisiese apartar a Rusia por ser implicado en conflicto.....china manda.


----------



## Trajanillo (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Porque lo pongas dos veces no va a ser verdad, pero claro si cuando viene el gilipollas anterior que usa tu cuenta te cede a ti el relevo el gilipollas posterior, no te dice que y como has posteado pues haces haces honor a eso a ser un gilipollas.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

Otro gran "éxito" del criminal del Kremlin "La OTAN incrementa más de un 25 % sus presupuestos civil y militar para 2023"


Trajanillo dijo:


> Porque lo pongas dos veces no va a ser verdad, pero claro si cuando viene el gilipollas anterior que usa tu cuenta te cede a ti el relevo el gilipollas posterior, no te dice que y como has posteado pues haces haces honor a eso a ser un gilipollas.



Jodete manganillo que no eres mas tomto porque el dia no tiene mas horas......GILIPOLLAS.....


----------



## Salamandra (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La bola sigue rodando:



Lo más grave no es donde aparece la bola sino donde no aparece, sin querer quitar hierro al asunto de ningún modo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

*Las AFU tienen escasez de equipos de ingeniería en Bakhmut. A qué conducirá*

Según la Crónica Militar, desde principios de noviembre hasta el 15 de diciembre, los grupos de apoyo de ingeniería de las brigadas 54ª y 30ª de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la parte sur de Bajmut (Artemivsk) perdieron al menos 15 unidades de equipos especiales necesarios para construir fortificaciones, trincheras y fosos.

El equipo de las AFU se utilizó a menudo de forma inadecuada. Los vehículos de excavación de fosos MDK-3, los vehículos de demolición IMR-2 y las máquinas de tendido de vías BAT-2 se convirtieron en vehículos de entrega de municiones y para artillería autopropulsada. Por ello, a menudo los vehículos quedaban destruidos o dañados.

La escasez de equipos de ingeniería es especialmente grave en Opytne y Kleshcheyevka. Aquí la infantería ucraniana está perdiendo gradualmente el control de la primera y segunda línea de defensa. Es extremadamente difícil preparar la tercera línea de defensa más cerca de la ciudad sin el de equipamiento adecuado.

Mientras tanto, la mayoría de las unidades de ingenieros de la ciudad se convirtieron en infantería regular en septiembre. Muchos soldados y oficiales de estas formaciones murieron o están en hospitales.

La situación se ha visto agravada por las heladas. Debido a las condiciones meteorológicas, la velocidad de excavación de zanjas profundas con las unidades MDK-3 que siguen en servicio se está reduciendo entre cuatro y cinco veces. No se siguen las técnicas de apertura de trincheras: las posiciones no se refuerzan y se derrumban hacia el interior después de cada bombardeo.

Además en Bakhmut escasean los materiales de construcción. No hay nadie que envíe madera, hormigón, hormigón armado, grava y otros materiales para construir nuevas o reforzar posiciones dañadas.

Suscríbase a Crónica de guerra


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Bielorrusia probablemente se esté preparando para participar en la guerra contra Ucrania* - Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania

Se está creando Terodefense en las regiones fronterizas con Ucrania, y la "cámara de representantes" va a introducir la pena de muerte por traición para los militares en el país. Es posible que tales acciones sean uno de los pasos en la preparación para la guerra.


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Intel Slava lleva varios días sin publicar nada. Desde el sábado pasado. Que raro.



waukegan dijo:


> Es que esa es la cuestión, que hay bolsas de población que no se educan ni viven como occidentales (cristianos o no).
> 
> Salvando las diferencias, te pongo un ejemplo que conozco muy bien de primera mano: En EEUU hay muchos barrios donde puedes vivir en español, comprar y vender en español y comer en restaurantes mejicanos. La gente cambia de país, pero se va a barrios donde tu idioma, costumbres y cultura sigue siendo la misma del país del que procedes. De acuerdo, en la escuela aprendes un poco de inglés, pero tiendes a fracasar, en parte porque, partes con desventaja (en tu casa no se habla inglés), en parte por la hostilidad que percibes y por la que, en consecuencia, generas. Abandonas la escuela lo antes que puedes, y te pones a trabajar en empresas de construcción, mecánica, fábricas o "landscaping" donde todo el mundo habla español. Te casas con Lupita, y vuelta a empezar.



Pero los hijos que tienes con Lupita hablan perfecto inglés. Piensan en inglés y tienden a olvidar el español en dos o tres generaciones. Eres de donde naces. No va así como dices, las nuevas generaciones son del país en el que han nacido y se identifican con ese modo de vida.

Los USA con sus más y sus menos es un ejemplo claro de integración. Ha integrado todo tipo de inmis durante su historia como país, y eso le termina enrriqueciendo. En este sentido los países de tradición protestantes, al dar prioridad a lo escrito (a las leyes) nos llevan años de ventajas. Me da igual tu color de piel y tu cultura, lo importante es que cumplas la ley y trabajes.

De todas maneras el mito de la cultura no hay que tomárselo muy en serio, es un concepto muy oscuro. Yo lo evitaría. No deja de ser una secularización tramposa del mito de la gracia cristiano.


----------



## Top5 (15 Dic 2022)

Sobre el escandalo Qatargate, atención a partir del minuto 3:58...


----------



## amcxxl (15 Dic 2022)

*¿Por qué Polonia envía tantas tropas a Ucrania pese a las constantes pérdidas?*
El exinspector de armamento de la ONU, Scott Ritter, dio su opinión acerca de por qué Polonia está enviando tantos soldados a combatir por Ucrania pese a las enormes pérdidas que sufre.





McNulty dijo:


> Intel Slava lleva varios días sin publicar nada. Desde el sábado pasado. Que raro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



USA es un asesino de culturas, no integra nada sino que destruye todo lo demas hasta los cimientos, ellos si leyeron a Gramsi, eso te lo aseguro, eso si lo interpretaron a su genocida manera

lo primero que hicieron en Puerto Rico o Filipinas fue intentar prohibir el español, ademas de logicamente asesinar a muchisima gente

lo unico que le importa a la ideologia gusana es la propiedad en el sentido medieval de la propieded, es decir la propiedad privada que es la que priva de los derechos basicos a los demas seres humanos

USA no solo no es un avance en la historia del progreso humano sino la preservacion de la ideologia clasista y racista del antiguo regimen, por mucho que lo quieran adornar con sus mentiras y su propaganda

En la ideologia excepcionalista masonica americana los demas estamos en el mundo de prestado y tenemos que someternos a ellos o desaparecer, que es lo que va a pasar de aqui a pocas decadas con la cultura hispanica, empezando por la propia España
Es un genocidio (cultural) en sentido estricto

para el regimen norteameroicano los imnigrantes que reciben son solo soldados cipayos de su regimen, no les importa lo que sean solo que sigan sumando numero y que la poblacion crezca, mientras machacan a los demas paises y van eliminando otras culturas, especialmente las que consideran competidoras o que se interponen en su camino como la española y la ortodoxa


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Intel Slava lleva varios días sin publicar nada. Desde el sábado pasado. Que raro.






Ni me había dado cuenta


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Putin se negó a pronunciar su discurso anual ante la Asamblea Federal este año debido a la falta de una agenda positiva* - ISW

El informe del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra también señala que el presidente ruso optó por no participar en la conferencia anual en vivo para evitar preguntas difíciles. Esto demuestra la falta de confianza del Kremlin en su capacidad para dar forma al espacio de información ruso.

“Esto podría socavar el atractivo populista de Putin como gobernante que está en contacto con su población”, dijo ISW.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (15 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Huy Huy Huy mal deben ir las cosas a los rusos en Bakmut hoy solo se habla de corrupción en la UE, según las últimas estimaciones el avance es de 4 km en 3 meses vaya mierda de ejercito paco de mierdof



No hay prisa... lo hablamos en un par de meses...


----------



## terro6666 (15 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No hay prisa... lo hablamos en un par de meses...



Si si ya veo que no hay prisa.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos pueden reconocer los intereses kurdos dentro de Turquía…ya puestos.
> 
> Si Rusia apoyase a los kurdos con armas como hace la OTAN en Ucrania, Erdogan tendría un problema grave…desde Siria es muy fácil dotarles de todo tipo de juguetes…



La pega de incendiar Turquia, es que tendrian que ocupar militarmente la tracia turca y Estambul, para controlar el paso del Bosforo y de los Dardanelos antes de que lo hicieran los otanicos.

PD- Turquia se acerca a los 100 millones de sarracenos, es mucha cruzada y muchos gastos.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Congreso de EE. UU. aprueba resolución que excluye a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU* - Foreign Policy

La resolución del Congreso establece que Rusia está violando gravemente la Carta de la ONU, lo que pone en duda su derecho a estar en el Consejo de Seguridad. Estamos hablando, en particular, del voto ilegal sobre la anexión de cuatro regiones ucranianas, las atrocidades del ejército ruso en las ciudades ucranianas, el “ruido” de las armas nucleares y la creación de riesgos para el suministro mundial de alimentos

https://foreignpolicy.com/2022/12/14...ki-commission/


----------



## terro6666 (15 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> sabras tu si están cayendo en esa ciudad como moscas a diario 400 nanzis o mas, lo de la corrupcion Rusia ni pincha ni corta, eso sí las palomitas por ver a tu amigo Burrell con cagarron en los pantalones sabiendo que le van a investigar eso si que es loleante.



400 o 4000 que más da, para no avanzar una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

RuZia debe ser tratado ya como un estado terrorista, aislarlo y protegernos de sus agresiones. Lleva intentando desestabilizar la UE más de 20 años.


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> 400 o 4000 que más da, para no avanzar una mierda pinchada en un palo.



Si, si, que mas da... ya estan dentro luchando en la ciudad subnormal


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> El incremento de la tensión en todo el orbe no traerá nada bueno. Al final el gran reseteo que dicen será lo de siempre, guerra mundial. Será que empecemos a liarnos a ostias todos contra todos y dejemos ésto hecho un erial. Y a empezar de nuevo.



Así es como se revitaliza siempre el capitalismo.. si gana, por supuesto.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> En Ucrania una panda de imbéciles se hicieron con el concepto país y nación como algo exclusivo y a partir de ahí el EXTERMINAR CUCARRACHAS está justificado...



Ucrania nacio corrupta hasta la medula, puede que no sobreviva a la guerra, como pais, nadie la echara en falta !!!.

PD- La perdida constante de poblacion, es la prueba de que ya era un estado fallido antes del 2014.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> 400 o 4000 que más da, para no avanzar una mierda pinchada en un palo.



Es posible, sólo posible, que el putinismo termine por derrumbarse desde dentro. Lo bueno es que antes de esta INVASION , era casi imposible.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La pega de incendiar Turquia, es que tendrian que ocupar militarmente la tracia turca y Estambul, para controlar el paso del Bosforo y de los Dardanelos antes de que lo hicieran los otanicos.
> 
> PD- Turquia se acerca a los 100 millones de sarracenos, es mucha cruzada y muchos gastos.



Simplemente sería desgastar a Turquía suministrando juguetes a los kurdos, pero de los buenos…pero eso en caso de meter las narices los turcos en Crimea….y ya luego si eso usar la carta griega…


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El Huelemotor es cuento creado mano a mano por Reinhard Heydrih y Randolph Hearst.



Con Goebbels de alabardero escribano.


----------



## Haliwei (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> RuZia debe ser tratado ya como un estado terrorista, aislarlo y protegernos de sus agresiones. Lleva intentando desestabilizar la UE más de 20 años.



Eres un crack de la geopolitica. Jajajajajaja


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

Antes de la invasion Ucrania era esto, joder:


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

A todos los frikis y braindeads de occidente les gusta la picadora rusa. Hace días di con esta cuenta (también tiene telegram), donde van trackeando a través de las redes sociales a cientos de mercenarios occidentales.

Cabe destacar además de americanos, muchísimos nórdicos. Curioso.


----------



## Peineto (15 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *¿Por qué Polonia envía tantas tropas a Ucrania pese a las constantes pérdidas?*
> El exinspector de armamento de la ONU, Scott Ritter, dio su opinión acerca de por qué Polonia está enviando tantos soldados a combatir por Ucrania pese a las enormes pérdidas que sufre.
> 
> 
> ...




El irredentismo polaco va a salir muy caro.Esto ya parece un juego de pirómanos jugando a la gallina ciega armados con teas en un almacen de pólvora. Hagan sus apuestas...


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Politico: La UE y la OTAN están casi listas para emitir un compromiso conjunto largamente retrasado para respaldar a Ucrania.*

Nueve meses después de la invasión a gran escala, se espera que la UE y la OTAN emitan pronto una declaración conjunta formal para que Rusia detenga su guerra y abandone Ucrania, y prometa su pleno apoyo a Kyiv.

https://kyivindependent.com/news-fee...o-back-ukraine


----------



## John Nash (15 Dic 2022)

Escalando sin fin. El cielo es el átomo:









Golpe de efecto de EEUU en Ucrania: cómo los misiles Patriot pueden trastocar los planes rusos


Todo parece indicar que se están ultimando los planes para enviar estos poderosos misiles a Kiev, algo hasta ahora impensable. Con ellos dentro de la ecuación, Rusia podría ver mermada su capacidad ofensiva




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## cebollin-o (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El Idioma que entiende Rusia, devolver los golpes



El idioma que entiende Rusia es el ruso.

Exactamente el mismo idioma que habla y entiende la totalidad de la población ucraniana.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A todos los frikis y braindeads de occidente les gusta la picadora rusa. Hace días di con esta cuenta (también tiene telegram), donde van trackeando a través de las redes sociales a cientos de mercenarios occidentales.
> 
> Cabe destacar además de americanos, muchísimos nórdicos. Curioso.



En la Suecia rural hay unos colgaos de la hostia. Mezcla de marihuana, findes de semana de caza, comics de estética vikinga extreme, música hard core...

Eso si, en casa ni pian porque les retiran paguita, custodia de larvas, etc; asi que la guerra en Ucrania les ha venido cojonudamente para airear el cerebro.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tampoco es así del todo:
> 
> Dos legisladores usanos de un organismo independiente de DDHH del gobierno usano presentan resolución a Biden para que.....bla,bla,bla.
> 
> ...



También el CSNU aprobó el 'acuerdo de Minsk', y ya ve usted sus resultados...
La ONU, tal como la conocemos, desaparecerá en su momento. Para la década
siguiente es casi fijo.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1293365
> 
> 
> Lituania comprará los sistemas de misiles HIMARS por $ 495 millones, el cual será el contrato más grande en la historia del país báltico.
> ...



Que recibirán en el 2025-2030 . A saber donde anda Lituania en el 2030.

Por cierto que 500 millones en Himars son poco más de 10, con sus correspondientes municiones (6 por Himars).
1/3 de los que tenía Ucrania, y una cifra similar a los que les deben quedar hoy.

Salvo que los lituanos hagan de lituanos, y compren 70 Himars, sin municiones


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

Hermosa milónga! Las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas ni quieren oir hablar del antíguo régimen que el hijoPutín quiere restaurar en sus ánsias de imperialismo! 

Y éste no tiene otra opción que obligarlas por la fuerza! Esa es la verdadera realidad del conflicto!


----------



## saturnin1 (15 Dic 2022)

*SIRIA denuncia que EE.UU. ya le ha robado por valor de más de 111.000 millones de dólares. Hará lo mismo en Ucrania.*

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Siria denunció el miércoles que las pérdidas de su economía petrolera ascienden a 111.000 millones de dólares debido a la ocupación y saqueo de las tropas de Estados Unidos (EE.UU) y sus milicias locales.  

Siria pide a la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) que se pronuncie ante tamaña violacion del derecho internacional y de lo consignado en su Carta fundacional.

Por ende, solicita poner fin a la presencia ilegal de las fuerzas de EE.UU. en su territorio y la devolución de los yacimientos de petróleo y gas, la eliminación de medidas coercitivas, el enfrentamiento a la crisis humanitaria y el regreso seguro y digno de los ciudadanos desplazados.












Siria denuncia pérdidas millonarias por ocupación de EE. UU.


Estados Unidos y las milicias locales saquean impunemente el petróleo y el gas natural sirios, según la denuncia.




www.telesurtv.net


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

Gas:

Letonia baja mañana del 50% stock.

Eslovaquia baja del 80% y Holanda lo hará este fin de semana 

Remarcable UK, baja un 21% en pocos días, se pone al 79% de stock. Imposible saber que ha pasado, podrían estar transvasando gas a alguien. No va en consonancia con gasto que se ve en otros países.


----------



## cebollin-o (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es posible, sólo posible, que el putinismo termine por derrumbarse desde dentro. Lo bueno es que antes de esta INVASION , era casi imposible.



Si, existe una pequeña posibilidad.

Porque desde fuera, ya hemos comprobado la inutilidad de las sanciones.


----------



## John Nash (15 Dic 2022)

Ucrania bombardea el centro de Donetsk con decenas de misiles en el ataque más masivo desde 2014


Se informa que las tropas de Kiev han disparado 40 proyectiles, dañando instalaciones civiles, como edificios residenciales, una catedral y un jardín de infancia.




odysee.com





Se informa que las tropas de Kiev han disparado 40 proyectiles, dañando instalaciones civiles, como edificios residenciales, una catedral y un jardín de infancia.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

No se a que cojones espera la OTAN a anunciar que si Bielorrusia entra en Ucrania la OTAN entra con todo.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> SIRIA denuncia que EE.UU. ya le ha robado por valor de más de 111.000 millones de dólares. Hará lo mismo en Ucrania.



La mitad de esos 111.000 millones de dolares, estan en las cuentas bancarias de los familiares del sultan Erdogan.


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

Llega el Su-35SM: Qué esperar de la próxima variante rusa del Flanker De la guerra electrónica a las defensas láser


----------



## cebollin-o (15 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *SIRIA denuncia que EE.UU. ya le ha robado por valor de más de 111.000 millones de dólares. Hará lo mismo en Ucrania.*
> 
> El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Siria denunció el miércoles que las pérdidas de su economía petrolera ascienden a 111.000 millones de dólares debido a la ocupación y saqueo de las tropas de Estados Unidos (EE.UU) y sus milicias locales.
> 
> ...



Hidrocarburos que más tarde nos vende con sustancioso recargo


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No se a que cojones espera la OTAN a anunciar que si Bielorrusia entra en Ucrania la OTAN entra con todo.



A que tu des la señal con unas guapas nubes de humo...

En base a que articulo del Tratado entrarían con todo? Porque Rusia ha entrado en Ucrania y...


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Volodymyr Zelenskyy habló en una reunión del Consejo Europeo:*

“Los próximos seis meses serán decisivos en muchos aspectos en el enfrentamiento que inició Rusia con esta agresión. Agresión contra Ucrania y contra cada uno de ustedes, porque el objetivo final de Rusia está mucho más allá de nuestra frontera y la soberanía ucraniana. Los próximos seis meses requerirán aún más esfuerzos de nuestra parte que en tiempo pasado”, dijo el presidente al dirigirse al Consejo Europeo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> También el CSNU aprobó el 'acuerdo de Minsk', y ya ve usted sus resultados...
> La ONU, tal como la conocemos, desaparecerá en su momento. Para la década
> siguiente es casi fijo.



Dudo que desaparezca, pero es una gran puta de antes de Yugoslavia....de antes de una de las grandes barbaries de la humanidad con los Hutus.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Más de 4.300 rusos están listos para rendirse al ejército ucraniano.*

Vitaly Matviyenko, el orador del proyecto "Quiero vivir", anunció esto en una entrevista en el canal FreeDom. Agregó que se está contactando a todos los que postularon a la línea directa del proyecto y se está trabajando para una entrega segura.

Además, la popularidad de la solicitud "cómo rendirse" ha aumentado dramáticamente recientemente en Runet. Entonces, del 28 de noviembre al 4 de diciembre, según el canal de Telegram "Layout", en el motor de búsqueda en ruso "Yandex" se ingresó una frase similar más de 66 mil veces.

Esta cifra resultó ser un récord para seis meses, y ya se comparó el crecimiento de las solicitudes con la cantidad de grupos de turbas que llegaron al frente, así como los informes de bajas en sus filas.


----------



## EUROPIA (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*H&M cierra sus últimas tiendas en Rusia.*

El gigante sueco de moda H&M anunció el jueves que cerró sus últimas tiendas en Rusia, y también en Bielorrusia, tras su retirada progresiva del país luego de la invasión de Ucrania. "El grupo H&M liquidó sus actividades en Rusia y Bielorrusia este trimestre, el 'stock' que quedaba fue vendido y las últimas tiendas fueron cerradas el 30 de noviembre", precisó el grupo en un comunicado. Tras suspender sus ventas en Rusia en marzo, a raíz de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, el número dos del sector anunció en julio que se retiraba del país, por un coste de 2.100 millones de coronas suecas (unos 205 millones de dólares).


----------



## NS 4 (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Solo hay que ver sus thaks y los mios.



Hay mucho rojo estalinista...demasiado...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

La fábrica Achema de fertilitzantes en Lituania, suspende producción amoniaco por altos precios del gas.

BNS.it


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

No te preocupes, cuando Rusia saque sus manos manchadas de sangre de Ucrania, nos esforzaremos en la reconstrucción de este último país y en la democratización del primero. 

No hay otro camino.


----------



## Yomateix (15 Dic 2022)

Se que ya lo habeis puesto esta mañana, pero si la noticia está bien....a ver como pueden culpar a los Rusos de un paquete bomba que les han regalado a los Polacos directamente en una visita a Ucrania. Un día se encuentran con que se les escapa un misil que niegan haber lanzado (hasta que sus aliados les piden que dejen de decir que no es suyo cuando todos saben que si lo es), otro un paquete bomba......Si al final recibió el regalo de los líderes de la policía de Ucrania o de su servicio de emergencia, seguramente no volvamos a saber del tema. Menos mal que son los buenos y hay que justificarlo todo.....porque de no ser así si te lanzan un misil que mata a personas y te regalan un paquete bomba a un jefe de policia....a falta de saber más del tema.

A ver que inventan.....como que era un espia y que eso demuestra que Polonia ha de declarar la guerra a Rusia....y como están deseando hacerlo.....Pero telita con el tema, porque es difícil de justificar....pero no sería la primera vez, como lo de que los atentados sobre Rusia es porque se atacan ellos mismos.

*Polonia investiga un paquete bomba contra jefe de Policía y vínculo con su visita a Ucrania*

El ministerio de Interior polaco ha informado de una explosión en la comandancia de la Policía de Varsovia de un artefacto camuflado como un regalo para su responsable y ha señalado que se encuentra investigando la eventual relación del suceso con una reciente visita a Ucrania de ese funcionario policial.

Según el ministerio la explosión sucedió a las 18:50 horas y la produjo "*uno de los obsequios que recibió el comandante en jefe (de la Policía polaca, Jaroslaw Szymczyk) durante su visita de trabajo a Ucrania del 11 al 12 de diciembre, donde se reunió con los líderes de la Policía de Ucrania y del Servicio de Situaciones de Emergencia*".

El explosivo causó heridas leves al jefe de la Policía y a un empleado civil que se encontraba en la habitación contigua, provocó el derrumbe del techo de la oficina y causó daños a otras dependencias situadas en los pisos superiores.


_Edito, sacado de otra noticia:_


"Explotó uno de los regalos que el comandante de policía recibió durante su visita de trabajo a *Ucrania* los días 11 y 12 de diciembre", añade el comunicado.

Durante esa visita, *Szymczyk* se había reunido con responsables de la policía y los *servicios de emergencia* ucranianos y "e*l regalo era de uno de los jefes de los servicios ucranianos*", según el Ministerio.

"La parte polaca ha pedido explicaciones a la ucraniana", declaró el ministerio.


----------



## crocodile (15 Dic 2022)

Está madrugada el centro de Donetsk ha recibido 40 GRADs por parte de Ucrania. 

Para que se entienda: los GRAD son sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples (MRL). Se utilizan para cubrir la mayor cantidad de territorio posible y causar con ello el mayor daño que se pueda. No son misiles de precisión: se lanzan a mogollón. Cuando se lanzan contra el centro de una ciudad donde no hay objetivos militares es básicamente para causar destrozo, matar civiles y provocar el caos.

Rusia ataca objetivos estratégicos con misiles de largo alcance y alta precisión. De 100 misiles que lanza muchas veces no hay ni una sola víctima entre la población civil (si la hubiera saldría en todas las portadas, lo sabéis de sobra). Ucrania ataca ciudades llenas de civiles con GRADs. Hay días que solo en Donetsk hay 8-10 víctimas mortales en menos de 24 horas (sin contar los heridos). Pero como esas víctimas no salen en ningún lado parece que no existen. Son diferencias que no te explican en TV. Como tampoco te cuentan que Ucrania lleva atacando Donbás con todo tipo de artillería desde 2014. Precisamente por eso las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk decidieron luchar por su independencia.

Rusia entró en el conflicto en 2022 cuando la situación ya era insostenible. Era dejarles morir o luchar con ellos.


----------



## Adriano II (15 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gas:
> 
> Letonia baja mañana del 50% stock.
> 
> ...



Poco viento

Y si no hay viento tienen que quemar más gas para generar electricidad (Tienen una puta mierda de mix muy poco diversificado)

Están todos mirando al frío pero con lo fuerte que se apostó por la eólica en Europa si hay poco viento este invierno y hay que suplir la falta de generación de los molinillos ...

Pues vamos que el Dios Eolo (o mejor su ausencia) puede hacerle a Europa un roto muy serio


----------



## GuidoVonList (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> RuZia debe ser tratado ya como un estado terrorista, aislarlo y protegernos de sus agresiones. Lleva intentando desestabilizar la UE más de 20 años.



Que tal paga la NAFO? Va por horas o tu eres de los que gastan el 25% de su vida posteando propaganda en el foro?


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Está madrugada el centro de Donetsk ha recibido 40 GRADs por parte de Ucrania.
> 
> Para que se entienda: los GRAD son sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples (MRL). Se utilizan para cubrir la mayor cantidad de territorio posible y causar con ello el mayor daño que se pueda. No son misiles de precisión: se lanzan a mogollón. Cuando se lanzan contra el centro de una ciudad donde no hay objetivos militares es básicamente para causar destrozo, matar civiles y provocar el caos.



Los Grads son cohetes, como los Katiushas de la 2GM, artilleria para bombardear por saturacion, no es un arma de precision, las acumulaciones de tropas enemigas, disparar Grads contra poblaciones y ciudades es un crimen de guerra, que solo busca aterrorizar, destruir viviendas y matar civiles.


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

"El Reino Unido está listo para entregar misiles de crucero (SCALP) a Kiev, pero aún no se ha tomado la decisión final: Ben Wallace".


----------



## saturnin1 (15 Dic 2022)

Putin señaló en un mensaje a los ministros de Defensa de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái (OCS) y la Comunidad de Estados Independientes (CEI), que “durante varios años, Occidente ha fomentado el genocidio y el terror en el Donbás”.

En este sentido, Putin dijo que Occidente ha convertido a Ucrania en "una colonia y ahora utiliza cínicamente al pueblo ucraniano como carne de cañón, como ariete contra Rusia, sigue suministrando armas y municiones a Ucrania, enviando mercenarios, empujándola por un camino suicida”.












Putin afirma que Occidente usa a Ucrania como carne de cañón


El titular del Kremlin señaló que “durante varios años, Occidente ha fomentado el genocidio y el terror en Donbás”.




www.telesurtv.net


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Que tal paga la NAFO? Va por horas o tu eres de los que gastan el 25% de su vida posteando propaganda en el foro?



Mejor gastar ese 25% en postear que tirarse las 24 horas haciendo de su vida el gilipollas como tú listillo.....


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

En Alemania empiezan a estar hasta los cojones.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Poco viento
> 
> Y si no hay viento tienen que quemar más gas para generar electricidad (Tienen una puta mierda de mix muy poco diversificado)
> 
> ...



Gas 42%
Oil 32%
Primary electricity 11%
Bioenergy 10%
Coal 3%

Dentro de Primary, Nuclear,Wind....

Assets.publishing.service.gov.uk


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Entrevista de The Economist a Valery Zaluzhny, jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Ucrania podrá llegar a las fronteras del 23 de febrero si tiene 300 tanques, unos 700 vehículos de combate de infantería y 500 obuses*

Destacó que ahora recibe "lo que recibe, pero es menos de lo necesario".

"Con este tipo de recursos, no puedo ejecutar ninguna gran misión nueva, aunque estamos trabajando en una en este momento. Está en camino, pero aún no puedes verlo. Estamos usando muchos menos proyectiles".

*También en la Entrevista, habló sobre la posibilidad de capturar Crimea:* “Para llegar a las fronteras de Crimea, hoy necesitamos superar la distancia de 84 km hasta Melitopol. Por cierto, esto es suficiente para nosotros, porque Melitopol nos daría el control total de fuego del corredor terrestre, porque desde Melitopol ya podemos disparar en el istmo de Crimea, con el mismo HIMARS, etc.

*Los rusos están preparando alrededor de 200 mil nuevos soldados, no tengo ninguna duda de que volverán a ir a Kyiv”* - afirmó Zaluzhny

"Rusia está sacando gente y armas para una nueva ofensiva. Ya en enero, pero muy probablemente en la primavera, puede lanzar una gran ofensiva desde Donbass en el este, desde el sur o incluso desde Bielorrusia", dijo.

An interview with General Valery Zaluzhny, head of Ukraine’s armed forces


----------



## cebollin-o (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Entrevista de The Economist a Valery Zaluzhny, jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
> 
> Ucrania podrá llegar a las fronteras del 23 de febrero si tiene 300 tanques, unos 700 vehículos de combate de infantería y 500 obuses*
> 
> ...



Pero si ya han vaciado los arsenales de gran parte de la OTAN!


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

Pero claro esta vez Ucrania estará mejor preparada.


----------



## Adriano II (15 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gas 42%
> Oil 32%
> Primary electricity 11%
> Bioenergy 10%
> ...


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

Otro gobierno, el eslovaco, que ha caído por haber perdido una moción de censura en el parlamento.
Habrá nuevas elecciones. Probable que el rumbo político pro-ucraniano-anti-ruso sea cambiado
por otro que busque acercarse al gobierno húngaro de Viktor Orban.









Slovak government loses parliamentary no confidence vote | Politics


Slovakias coalition government has fallen after losing a parliamentary no-confidence vote Thursday, a move that could lead to an early election.In the countrys 150-seat Parliament, 78 lawmakers, two more than 76 needed, voted to oust the three-party minority government of Prime Minister Eduard...




www.devdiscourse.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1293509



Sí, imagino va en función de la época del año, wind representan 776 MW el año pasado, solar 5897MW, evidentmente ahora sol poco.


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En Alemania empiezan a estar hasta los cojones.



Importante eso.


----------



## cebollin-o (15 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1293509



¿Pero estan preocupados por las emisiones y huella de carbono unos piratas terroristas capaces de volar el Nordstream y provocar una catástrofe ecológica sin precedente?


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

*Alemania envió un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania.
*
La República Federal de Alemania transmitió a las Fuerzas Armadas:

▫misiles adicionales para el sistema de defensa aérea IRIS-T;
▫ 2 vehículos blindados de reparación y evacuación Bergepanzer;
▫ 30 mil proyectiles para lanzagranadas de 40 mm;
▫ 5 mil municiones de artillería de calibre 155 mm;
▫ 4 ambulancias;
▫18 camiones 8x8 con carrocería cambiable.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Otro gobierno, el eslovaco, que ha caído por haber perdido una moción de censura en el parlamento.
> Habrá nuevas elecciones. Probable que el rumbo político pro-ucraniano-anti-ruso sea cambiado
> por otro que busque acercarse al gobierno húngaro de Viktor Orban.
> 
> ...



De momento no se han aprobado elecciones anticipadas, podría ser gobierno tecnócrata. 

Cas.sk


----------



## McNulty (15 Dic 2022)

Vaya pepinaco hulio. Sigan provocando al oso ruso, a ver donde terminamos todos.

Como mola lo del camión replegable, directamente lo meten en el silo.


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Intel Slava lleva varios días sin publicar nada. Desde el sábado pasado. Que raro.



El sitio Intel Slava Z ha dicho que la policía moldava lo arrestó. No verificado.


----------



## Martok (15 Dic 2022)

saddhu dijo:


> Eres tú Jarella??
> Queremos de saber!!!



No es jaeralla, el solo usa su coletilla


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

Según los combatientes de la LPR en el frente, el ejército ucraniano está kaput.
Ven, principalmente, soldados extranjeros de fortuna (muchos soldados OTAN 
disfrazados) hasta 16 idiomas. Que hay unos 20.000 combatientes polacos 
en Ucrania y también unos 15.000 alemanes, así como miles de otras naciones. 
Que lo que más sorprende a la LPR son los negros muertos del lado ucraniano.









Dr. Michael Vlahos and Col. Douglas McGregor: Odessa falls and Ukraine becomes a landlocked country - Helleniscope


EDITOR’S NOTE (Nick Stamatakis): This is an exceptional interview of Col. Douglas Mc Gregor by Dr. Michael Vlahos (apparently a fellow Greek-American, but I couldn’t find any further info, a distinguished lecturer on military affairs). It’s an “encyclopedic” analysis of the war in Ukraine with...



www.helleniscope.com






Entrevista del Coronel Douglas Macgregor sobre un “análisis enciclopédico de la guerra
por el Dr. Michael Vlahos:


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Ingenuo.
> Eso y más. Incluida tu amiga Ayuso._



Admito lo de ingenuo. Pero la segunda parte es falsa. Ojala Ayuso fuera amiguita, me iría mejor.


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Vaya pepinaco hulio. Sigan provocando al oso ruso, a ver donde terminamos todos.
> 
> *Como mola lo del camión replegable, directamente lo meten en el silo.*



Así puede atacar por aire o por superficie haha


----------



## mazuste (15 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El sitio Intel Slava Z ha dicho que la policía moldava lo arrestó. No verificado.



*"Resulta que la policía moldava nos permitió salir de nuevo".*

Lo que probablemente significa que fueron detenidos e interrogados, pero no arrestados.


t.me/intelslava/42549


----------



## terro6666 (15 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Si, si, que mas da... ya estan dentro luchando en la ciudad subnormal



Mañana me vuelves a contar lo mismo, parece el día de la marmota


----------



## Kill33r (15 Dic 2022)

Y van 666 desde que se estrenó


----------



## rejon (15 Dic 2022)

No esperaba menos de un estado terrorista.

*La Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa propone eliminar la responsabilidad por los crímenes cometidos en los territorios temporalmente ocupados de Ucrania hasta el 30 de septiembre de 2022 a favor de los "intereses de la Federación Rusa". *

El proyecto de ley correspondiente ya ha sido aprobado en primera lectura.

Los documentos no especifican qué delitos penales deben interpretarse como cometidos a favor de Rusia.


----------



## amcxxl (15 Dic 2022)

Candidato a gobernador de Kentucky, ex-EE.UU. candidato al Congreso Jeff Young: Sí, Donetsk ahora es parte de Rusia, y todo el “gobierno” ucraniano en Kyiv es un gobierno nazi controlado por la CIA y el Pentágono.


Los escolares ucranianos, que fueron entrenados en el campamento infantil "Azovac", comenzaron a recibir las primeras invitaciones para el reclutamiento. La foto muestra una invitación emitida en la región de Ternopil a un estudiante de 16 años


Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: Bielorrusia se prepara para una guerra contra Ucrania
Se está creando Terrodefense en las regiones fronterizas con Ucrania. Se ha ampliado la prohibición de visitar los territorios que limitan con las regiones de Kyiv y Chernihiv. Tales acciones son uno de los pasos en la preparación para la participación en la guerra contra Ucrania.


UA comenzó a recibir automóviles con tracción total Toyota Land Cruiser 75/90. Además, la foto da una idea del estado de las carreteras cerca de Bakhmut.


Ucrania ha iniciado la transferencia de 136 tanques T-72 desde Marruecos. Por supuesto que los estadounidenses ayudan.


El teniente coronel de la Fiscalía Regional de Ivano-Frankivsk Liubomyr Khamets liquidado cerca de Avdiivka




Ziuganov culpó al pueblo por el colapso de la URSS. Según el líder del Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa, el colapso de la Unión Soviética podría haberse evitado si el pueblo hubiera defendido sus intereses con más energía:
*la firma de los Acuerdos de Belovezhskaya no habría ocurrido, y ahora el país estaría "por delante del resto*


Primer ministro albanés: Kosovo ya no obedecerá las leyes de Belgrado


----------



## vettonio (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y van 666 desde que se estrenó


----------



## alexforum (15 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Según los combatientes de la LPR en el frente, el ejército ucraniano está kaput.
> Ven, principalmente, soldados extranjeros de fortuna (muchos soldados OTAN
> disfrazados) hasta 16 idiomas. Que hay unos 20.000 combatientes polacos
> en Ucrania y también unos 15.000 alemanes, así como miles de otras naciones.
> ...



El tio no se corta y dice que los europeos son vasallos.


----------



## EUROPIA (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## coscorron (15 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Borrell, calienta que entras...en el mako:



Pues se cambía el délito de malversación para que cuando la haga Borrel sea menos delito e ya ...


----------



## amcxxl (15 Dic 2022)

Rotación prevista de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bajmut


Por alguna razón, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están volando la carretera cerca de Artemivsk -Bakhmut


Bajmut. Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF llevaron a un grupo de militantes ucranianos a uno de los edificios y les dispararon metódicamente. El enemigo devuelve los disparos, pero no hay dónde retirarse. El enemigo está rodeado.


Exasesor del jefe del Pentágono, Douglas McGregor: Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están sufriendo graves pérdidas y la probabilidad de una ofensiva rusa es bastante alta
McGregor: Estados Unidos envió a Putin una señal de que peleará la guerra en Ucrania hasta el final
"EL CONFLICTO SE PUEDE RESOLVER ANTES DE QUE KIEV RECIBA LAS CANTIDADES NECESARIAS DE MISILES DEL OESTE"


El jefe de la policía polaca, el general Yaroslav Shimchik, que fue volado por un regalo ucraniano


Tal día como hoy, hace 14 años, el periodista iraquí, Muntadhar Al-Zaidi, arrojó sus zapatos al presidente estadounidense George Bush que invadió Irak


----------



## Peineto (15 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *SIRIA denuncia que EE.UU. ya le ha robado por valor de más de 111.000 millones de dólares. Hará lo mismo en Ucrania.*
> 
> El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Siria denunció el miércoles que las pérdidas de su economía petrolera ascienden a 111.000 millones de dólares debido a la ocupación y saqueo de las tropas de Estados Unidos (EE.UU) y sus milicias locales.
> 
> ...



En su momento el estercolero llamado ONU y organismos satélites pasarán el relevo a un nuevo organismo internacional realmente democrático. Hoy por hoy conocemos a la perfección sus limitaciones y su corruptela.


----------



## crocodile (15 Dic 2022)

❓Jarosław Szymczyk, jefe de la policía polaca, ha sido hospitalizado tras estallar un regalo que recibió durante su visita a Ucrania. Otro agente recibió heridas leves pero no necesitó ir al hospital.

Actualmente se están investigando los hechos y se ha pedido colaboración a Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (15 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues se cambía el délito de malversación para que cuando la haga Borrel sea menos delito e ya ...



Vamos al trullo Burrell !!
Le habrán encontrado las bolsas de dólares que le le han pagado los Bastardos Hundidos ?


----------



## Fauna iberica (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Nash (15 Dic 2022)

Cortes de luz en Madrid: Iberdrola programa apagones entre el 13 y el 16 de diciembre por labores de mantenimiento


Hasta 30 municipios se verán afectados por el parón temporal en el suministro eléctrico en la región



www.abc.es





La Comunidad de Madrid ha amanecido con* múltiples cortes del suministro eléctrico* que provee Iberdrola debido a labores de mantenimiento. Los trabajos, que están previstos en 30 municipios de la región, incluida Madrid, se extenderán hasta el 16 de diciembre.


----------



## coscorron (15 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Hidrocarburos que más tarde nos vende con sustancioso recargo



Es que los rebeldes """ moderados """ no se financian solos y de algún hay que sacar la pasta...


----------



## coscorron (15 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Poco viento
> 
> Y si no hay viento tienen que quemar más gas para generar electricidad (Tienen una puta mierda de mix muy poco diversificado)
> 
> ...



El tamaño de las reservas de UK da para ocho días ... No tenían problemas para conseguir gas abundante y por eso no tienen donde almacenar reservas estrategicas.


----------



## Honkler (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y van 666 desde que se estrenó



Menuda castaña de avión.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Es lo peor que le puedes decir a un nacionalista, que no son especiales. Sobre lo que pasa en la Galicia profunda no se diferencia en nada con lo que pasa en la Castilla profunda o en la Kansas profunda.
> 
> Ayer mismo comprando un cubo me dice el dependiente "Eso es un "balde", aquí lo llamamos así, es una palabra canaria", mi respuesta le hirió el alma al pobre chico, "No es una palabra canaria, mi suegra es andaluza y dice balde".



Parece que siempre tenemos que estar incidiendo en las 4 puñeteras diferencias que tenemos en vez de recrearnos en las miles de cosas comunes que compartimos. Mi mujer es andaluza y yo madrileño, por supuesto que tienen un cierto vocabulario propio pero menos del que nos pensamos. Muchas expresiones y palabras que creen propias, resulta que se dicen en muchos sitios de España, y ¿por qué? porque llevamos siglos de mezcla y en el siglo XX hubo un movimiento masivo de población en España. Claro que quedan reductos, pero aún así compartimos más de lo que nos diferencia.


----------



## Epicii (15 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Menuda castaña de avión.


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y van 666 desde que se estrenó



Chapa y pintura. 

Da la impresión de que tiene el centro de gravedad mal calculado.


----------



## crocodile (15 Dic 2022)

Se informa que PMC Wagner completó la limpieza de Yákovlevka (fue liberada hace una semana) y sus alrededores y se prepara para atacar Soledar desde el noreste, lo que permitirá intensificar el asalto a las áreas urbanas de la ciudad al oeste de la planta Knauf.

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## dabuti (15 Dic 2022)

*Defensa rusa anuncia el derribo de un MiG-29, un helicóptero Mi-8 Y 11 drones ucranianos*





15/12/2022



> *La artillería destruyó un almacén de armas, equipo militar y especial de las tropas ucranianas en Jersón, un almacén de material y medios técnicos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Zaporozhye, y un radar estadounidense contrabatería tipo AN/TPQ-37 en la República Popular de Donetsk.*



*Moscú, 14 dic *En su informe sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en Ucrania, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó lo siguiente:
Las unidades artillería y de lanzacohetes pesados del ejército ruso frustraron un intento enemigo de atacar las tropas rusas en la dirección del asentamiento de Sofiyivka, en la República Popular de Lugansk, donde neutralizaron a 35 militares ucranianos y destruyeron un blindado y tres camionetas.
En el frente de Krasno-Limansky, la aviación y artillería repelieron a cuatro grupos ucranianos de asalto en Ploschanka, Golikovo y Kremennaya, República de Lugansk, así como destruyeron un vehículo de combate de infantería y tres vehículos blindados.
Las tropas rusas continuaron las operaciones ofensivas en Donetsk y controlaron nuevas líneas y posiciones ventajosas, así como frustraron varios intentos ucranianos de atacar los soldados rusos en Severnoye y Krasnogorovka, además de la destrucción de un blindado de transporte de militares y dos automóviles.
Asimismo, las pérdidas infligidas a las tropas ucranianas en Donetsk por los ataques aéreos y de artillería rusos alcanzaron reservas de personal enemigo, dos grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento, cuatro vehículos, y la suma total de personal ucraniano neutralizado en Donetsk alcanzó 110 uniformados.
En Járkev, los misiles y el fuego de artillería del ejército ruso destruyeron 45 unidades de artillería, un depósito de municiones, así como fueron neutralizados 86 sitios de concentración de tropas y equipo militar.
La artillería destruyó un almacén de armas, equipo militar y especial de las tropas ucranianas en Jersón, un almacén de material y medios técnicos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Zaporozhye, y un radar estadounidense contrabatería tipo AN/TPQ-37 en la República Popular de Donetsk.
Mientras tanto, un caza ruso derribó un avión MiG-29 de Ucrania, además del derribo de un helicóptero ucraniano Mi-8 ucraniano en la República Popular de Donetsk, mientras los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos destruyeron 11 drones ucranianos en Donetsk y Zaporozhie, así como derribaron dos misiles Uragan.
En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 344 aviones, 184 helicópteros, 2669 drones fueron derribados, mientras 396 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 7127 tanques y otros blindados de combate, 931 sistemas de cohetes, 3685 cañones, y también 7614 vehículos militares especiales fueron destruidos


----------



## Peineto (15 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> El tio no se corta y dice que los europeos son vasallos.



La verdad es la verdad, la diga quien la diga y malditas sean las lenguas de serpiente.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Es evidente que el odio es muy personal, tambien me es muy evidente que tu puedes muy bien suponer el odio que tienen los demas, mas alla con conocer y poder administrar el tuyo en lo demas poco mas.



En el caso concreto de los nacionalistas catalanes o vascos, creo que el odio que profesan hacia España no es una suposición sino un hecho. Hay muchas pruebas de ello, de hecho no lo ocultan en absoluto, incluso hacen gala de ello.


----------



## coscorron (15 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se informa que PMC Wagner completó la limpieza de Yákovlevka (fue liberada hace una semana) y sus alrededores y se prepara para atacar Soledar desde el noreste, lo que permitirá intensificar el asalto a las áreas urbanas de la ciudad al oeste de la planta Knauf.
> 
> @Irinamar_Z






Tomar Soledar al asalto puede ser un infierno porque parece ser que hay minas subterraneas de sal o no se que pollas y habría que limpiarlas una a una... Pero si cortas la última carretera que les queda en KrasnaHora y mantienes una presión diaria para obligarles a luchar en desventaja acaban rindiendose sólos por falta de suministros y de reemplazo

s ... En Artemivsk yo creo que el siguiente paso es Klishchiivka y acabar de cercar la zona Sur y la carretera de Ivanivske .. Si se llega a eso los ucros se van solitos también porque detras de Klishchiivka hay una zona elevada que seguramente te da control de fuego sobre la carretera ...


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Eso puede cambiar. Razoname porque expulsar a risia del consejo de seguridad es el fin de la ONU? al fin y al cabo la URSS se gano ese derecho.. no rusia




Porque será visto por muchos países como una imposición más de USA, y muchos países no querrán saber nada de ella. ¿Qué haría China? ¿Y la India? Por no hablar de Cuba, Iran, etc. etc. El Consejo de Seguridad es lo único que equilibra en ese nivel el poder de las potencias.


----------



## Octubrista (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y van 666 desde que se estrenó



Avión ideal para un portaaviones como el español...


----------



## Peineto (15 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cortes de luz en Madrid: Iberdrola programa apagones entre el 13 y el 16 de diciembre por labores de mantenimiento
> 
> 
> Hasta 30 municipios se verán afectados por el parón temporal en el suministro eléctrico en la región
> ...



Así habló el profeta del fin de la era del petróleo:
En aquellos días habrá cortes de luz y gran cabreo entre los incrédulos, y subirán en ascensor y éste se parará entre dos pisos, y las gentes en llegandoi a sus casas quedarán ciegos pues no verán un carajo...

El resto del manuscrito es ilegible salvo un dibujo:



Han conseguido retrasar lo inevitable unos años, eso es todo. Ahora todo se precipita. Son unos genios.


----------



## John Nash (15 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Así habló el profeta del fin de la era del petróleo:
> En aquellos días habrá cortes de luz y gran cabreo entre los incrédulos, y subirán en ascensor y éste se parará entre dos pisos, y las gentes en llegandoi a sus casas quedarán ciegos pues no verán un carajo...
> 
> El resto del manuscrito es ilegible salvo un dibujo:
> ...



En Francia están agotando los stocks de velas y ropa técnica de invierno. Se agotan en Bretaña los grupos electrógenos.
A mí lo de los cortes por mantenimiento me huele a gran ensayo general y preparación a cortes selectivos.









Quimper - À Quimper, la vente des groupes électrogènes explose


La crainte du black-out donne le frisson aux Quimpérois. Conséquence, le groupe électrogène va se trouver une place de choix au pied du sapin de Noël. Les ventes explosent et l’offre peine à suivre la demande.




www.letelegramme.fr


----------



## Kron II (15 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Avión ideal para un portaaviones como el español...



Denota una falta de sustentación que hace que la velocidad de descenso sea muy rápida, lo que provoca que inicialmente rebote, antes de partirse el tren delantero. El descenso debería estar controlado, o al menos lo más automatizado posible, por software. Por cierto, es en el software de este aparato donde se encontraron bastante errores.

No me parece una buena elección para ningún país que no pueda permitirse tener una flota amplísima y pueda afrontar sus costes de mantenimiento. Como caza es bastante incapaz: poca autonomía, mínima capacidad de carga, poca velocidad, muy poca agilidad... Como avión de ataque es bastante más capaz, pero tiene muchos contras: poca autonomía, poca velocidad máxima, poca capacidad de carga, altos costes de mantenimiento...


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y van 666 desde que se estrenó



Ahí creo que se fabrican, lo mismo es nuevo.


----------



## Kill33r (15 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí creo que se fabrican, lo mismo es nuevo.



Buen rodaje


----------



## frangelico (15 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Buen rodaje



Un poco de cinta americana antirradar y a volar otra vez.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> "El Reino Unido está listo para entregar misiles de crucero (SCALP) a Kiev, pero aún no se ha tomado la decisión final: Ben Wallace".




Para subir el sueldo a las enfermeras no tienen dinero, no es asumible ha dicho su primer ministro, pero para regalar armas sí que hay.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> En Alemania empiezan a estar hasta los cojones.




La verdad es que se está montando un caldo de cultivo en todo el planeta que da miedo. Ucrania, Kosovo, Perú, Siria, China.... Están azuzando todos los avisperos. ¿Qué podrá salir mal?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (15 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Que haya que aguantar tus chorradas y tu demagogía es el precio que hay que pagar por recibir aqui algo de información alternativa. Vale la pena y mas que os pese a los CM aqui estamos pese a vuestros intentos de llenar el hilo de cuanta mas bazofia mejor.
> 
> En el fondo tienes que estar agradecido. Este sobresualdo te lo llevas gracias a nosotros...



Si le metieras en el ignore, se quedaba sin plus. Piensa sobre ello


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (15 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No se podía de saber:
> 
> *En Gran Bretaña, vieron la carga del misil balístico intercontinental Yars en el lanzador como una señal para Occidente.*
> Daily Mail: cargar el Yars ICBM en el lanzador fue una señal para Occidente
> ...



Pero no lo cargues, qué estúpidez, pudiendo mandarlo al corazón del mal y acabar con esto de una puta vez


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> El tio no se corta y dice que los europeos son vasallos.



No le falta verdad.


----------



## Castellano (15 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En Francia hay cerca de 2 millones de franceses con apellidos españoles y 1 millon con apellidos italianos, sin contar a los corsos.



Sumale apellidos portugueses y polacos, e incluso armenios y georgianos. Otro par de millones como minimo
Francia ha sido la tierra de acogida de muchos europeos


----------



## NS 4 (15 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Cuando lleguen al 30% no podrán sacar más, gas técnico se llama a ese 30% , no puedes meter aire para sacar el gas que quede, la ruina la tienen , tenemos muy cerca



Puedes abundar un poco en este aspecto???
Graciaas


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Parece que siempre tenemos que estar incidiendo en las 4 puñeteras diferencias que tenemos en vez de recrearnos en las miles de cosas comunes que compartimos. Mi mujer es andaluza y yo madrileño, por supuesto que tienen un cierto vocabulario propio pero menos del que nos pensamos. Muchas expresiones y palabras que creen propias, resulta que se dicen en muchos sitios de España, y ¿por qué? porque llevamos siglos de mezcla y en el siglo XX hubo un movimiento masivo de población en España. Claro que quedan reductos, pero aún así compartimos más de lo que nos diferencia.




Además de que eso mola, como decir palabras que usan en hispanoamérica. A mí me gusta decir palabrejas de otros sitios.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> La verdad es la verdad, la diga quien la diga y malditas sean las lenguas de serpiente.



Efectivamente, la verdad es la verdad, la diga Agamenón o su porquero.


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En Francia están agotando los stocks de velas y ropa técnica de invierno. Se agotan en Bretaña los grupos electrógenos.
> A mí lo de los cortes por mantenimiento me huele a gran ensayo general y preparación a cortes selectivos.
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí el invierno de temperatura suavecito. Al remate nos invaden para quitarnos el sol. 

Siempre recuerdo que los últimos Neandertales sobrevivieron en Gibraltar buscando calentarse.


----------



## Castellano (15 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Hombre, yo, personalmente, no les tengo envidia, pero Francia siempre que ha podido nos ha puesto el palo entre las ruedas.



Otro acomplejado (sin ánimo de insultar)

Francia a quien si puede jode es a Alemania y sobre todo a Reino Unido.

Nosotros somos sus hermanos pobres, a los que prefieren mil veces a británicos e ingleses.

De hecho incluso el aquí vilipendiado Napoleón puso a su hermano de rey aquí (quería afrancesar a España), mientras al resto de Europa solo pensaba someter y aniquilar.

Un poco como España y Portugal, en Portugal también andan siempre diciendo que les boicoteamos y tal porque tenemos la raya abandonada. Y nunca he tenido la sensación de que sea así conscientemente


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Sumale apellidos portugueses y polacos, e incluso armenios y georgianos. Otro par de millones como minimo
> Francia ha sido la tierra de acogida de muchos europeos



Yo al primer ruso que conocí en mi vida era francés.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Otro acomplejado (sin ánimo de insultar)
> 
> Francia a quien si puede jode es a Alemania y sobre todo a Reino Unido.
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo complejo, y no me siento aludido ni ofendido por tu comentario. Pero vamos, que aunque ellos nos prefieran, siempre que han podido nos han jodido. Y no me voy tan lejos. Que colaboraran para acabar con ETA costó un poco, y recientemente, con el gaseoducto por los pirineos igual.


----------



## Malevich (15 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1293649
> 
> 
> Tomar Soledar al asalto puede ser un infierno porque parece ser que hay minas subterraneas de sal o no se que pollas y habría que limpiarlas una a una... Pero si cortas la última carretera que les queda en KrasnaHora y mantienes una presión diaria para obligarles a luchar en desventaja acaban rindiendose sólos por falta de suministros y de reemplazo
> ...



No será peor que Mariupol.
Querer es poder.


----------



## Castellano (15 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> En Francia están agotando los stocks de velas y ropa técnica de invierno. Se agotan en Bretaña los grupos electrógenos.
> A mí lo de los cortes por mantenimiento me huele a gran ensayo general y preparación a cortes selectivos.
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras el ejército francés mandando decenas de generadores a Ucrania.

La semana pasada adelanté a la altura de Tours un gran contingente militar de decenas de camiones con remolque, que se dedicaba exclusivamente a transportar generadores.

Donde iban? No lo sé, pero cerca de donde los adelante hay una base aérea del ejército


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1293722



Los de Putin han fallado, pero los de Alemania han salido niquelados. Estos van a quedar como España después del PSOE, 'reforzados'.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (15 Dic 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Rancio y clasista es el castellano pero va de cara, el catalán es cainista y avaricioso pero se disfraza de cualquier cosa.
> 
> El castellano te la hace "con dos cojones", el catalán te la hace y aún se hace el ofendido.



Qué Castilla, si la han aniquilado en su envidia bien aprovechá.

españa esta como la Hispania Romana, acabada!! Y ya


----------



## Malevich (15 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Sumale apellidos portugueses y polacos, e incluso armenios y georgianos. Otro par de millones como minimo
> Francia ha sido la tierra de acogida de muchos europeos



Alain Prost era de origen armenio. Y creo que Djorkaef.


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Mientras el ejército francés mandando decenas de generadores a Ucrania.
> 
> La semana pasada adelanté a la altura de Tours un gran contingente militar de decenas de camiones con remolque, que se dedicaba exclusivamente a transportar generadores.
> 
> Donde iban? No lo sé, pero cerca de donde los adelante hay una base aérea del ejército



Maricron es de los más entusiastas en la guerra contra Rusia. No sé que le pasa con Rusia, pero me deja ojiplático la implicación de Francia en esta guerra. Obviamente no lo hacen por los ucranianos.


----------



## Castellano (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo al primer ruso que conocí en mi vida era francés.



Yo tengo familia carnal francesa.
De apellidos españoles pero franceses de nacionalidad 

De Béziers. Que fijaros cómo estará aquello (igual la mitad de la población es magrebí, etniana o negra) que ahora viven en España


----------



## pr0orz1337 (15 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Qué Castilla, si la han aniquilado en su envidia bien aprovechá.
> 
> españa esta como la Hispania Romana, acabada!! Y ya



Me refiero a la chusma, que la hay en todas partes. Sobre todo en países acabados.


----------



## ciruiostar (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Maricron es de los más entusiastas en la guerra contra Rusia. No sé que le pasa con Rusia, pero me deja ojiplático la implicación de Francia en esta guerra. Obviamente no lo hacen por los ucranianos.



Seguro se cree Napoleón III y quiere vengar la derrota catastrófica en la guerra de Crimea.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Resultado de la *ASTUCIA *rusonazi en su operacion especial de 3 dias que lleva ya casi 10 meses:



Pronto les tenemos a las puertas de Moscu...


----------



## Iskra (15 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 295, 15/12/2022. Andréi Vasílievich Alioshin (8 de mayo jul./ 21 de mayo de 1905 greg.…


fue un sargento mayor que combatió en las filas del Ejército Rojo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y una de las cuatro únicas personas que fue galardonada con la Orden de la Gloria de 1.er grado y el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Moscú avisa a EEUU de "consecuencias" si suministra...




telegra.ph





*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 295, 15/12/2022. *


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Andréi Vasílievich Alioshin (8 de mayo jul./ 21 de mayo de 1905 greg. – 11 de abril de 1974) fue un sargento mayor que combatió en las filas del Ejército Rojo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y una de las cuatro únicas personas que fue galardonada con la Orden de la Gloria de 1.er grado y el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética.



*Moscú avisa a EEUU de "consecuencias" si suministra misiles Patriot a Kiev*. Rusia amenaza con elevar la escala de la guerra en Ucrania. La portavoz de su MA, Maria Zajárova, ha alertado en una sesión informativa semanal este jueves de que el envío desde EEUU a Kiev de cantidades cada vez mayores de asistencia militar estadounidense, incluida la transferencia de armas tan sofisticadas como los misiles tierra-aire Patriot tendrá "consecuencias", aunque no las ha especificado cuáles podrían ser esas consecuencias Sería "otro movimiento provocativo de EEUU" y eso podría implicar una respuesta de Moscú.
La portavoz del ministerio, Maria Zajárova, ha manifestado que "EEUU se ha convertido efectivamente en parte" de la guerra en Ucrania, una valoración que ha hecho después de los informes sobre el abastecimiento a Kiev de misiles tierra-aire Patriot, los más avanzados que Occidente ha proporcionado hasta ahora. para ayudar al ejército de Ucrania a repeler los ataques aéreos rusos.

*Funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron el martes que Washington estaba listo para aprobar el envío de una batería de misiles Patriot a Ucrania, *accediendo finalmente a una solicitud urgente de los líderes ucranianos. Aún no se ha producido un anuncio oficial.
La advertencia es similar a otras formuladas en ocasiones anteriores. Hace hincapié en que el abastecimiento con esas armas que podrían frenar los bombardeos rusos supondría un nivel mayor de implicación de Washington en la contienda bélica. La destrucción por Rusia de las infraestructuras civiles de Ucrania se ha convertido en su estrategia principal tras los reveses anteriores en el campo de batalla.
Rusia no amenaza, advierte y luego ejecuta.

*El Pentágonp estadounidense ampliará el entrenamiento de combate para las tropas ucranianas* aprovechando los meses del invierno para instruir a unidades más grandes en habilidades de combate más complejas, han manifestado funcionarios estadounidenses el jueves.
EEUU ya ha capacitado a unas 3.100 tropas ucranianas sobre cómo usar y mantener ciertas armas y otros equipos, incluidos obuses, vehículos blindados y el Sistema de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad, conocido como HIMARS.
Pero los líderes militares de alto rango han discutido durante meses la expansión de ese entrenamiento por la necesidad de mejorar la capacidad de las unidades del tamaño de una compañía y un batallón para moverse y coordinar ataques en el campo de batalla. Un batallón puede incluir hasta 800 soldados; una compañía es mucho más pequeña, con un par de cientos de fuerzas. Según los funcionarios, el entrenamiento se llevará a cabo en el área de entrenamiento de Grafenwoehr en Alemania.

*Polonia pide explicaciones a Ucrania por la explosión de un regalo recibido por el jefe de su Policía*. "La parte polaca ha pedido las explicaciones pertinentes", ha asegurado el Ministerio del Interior de Polonia en el que anuncia la explosión de un regalo que ha causado heridas a su jefe de Policía, quien se encuentra en observación.
El regalo le fue entregado por un mando ucraniano durante una visita al país invadido. Polonia es un aliado de Ucrania y ha ofrecido al país vecino varios tipos de apoyo, incluida ayuda militar y humanitaria, desde la invasión a gran escala de Rusia el 24 de febrero. Polonia también ha aceptado una gran cantidad de refugiados ucranianos.
Esto fue lo que pasó. Herido el jefe de la Policía de Polonia tras la explosión de un regalo que recibió en Ucrania. El jefe de la policía polaca, Jaroslaw Szymczyk, fue hospitalizado con heridas leves causadas por la explosión de un regalo que recibió de un funcionario ucraniano.
"Ayer, a las 07h50 horas, se produjo una explosión en una sala adyacente al despacho del jefe de policía", indicó un comunicado oficial. "Explotó uno de los regalos que el comandante de policía recibió durante su visita de trabajo a Ucrania los días 11 y 12 de diciembre", añade el comunicado. Durante esa visita, Szymczyk se había reunido con responsables de la policía y los servicios de emergencia ucranianos y "el regalo era de uno de los jefes de los servicios ucranianos", según el Ministerio.

*Dice Ucrania que no quiere ninguna tregua* que le pidió a los EEUU que le pidieran a los rusos, como les dijeron que no, ahora decidieron que querían seguir muriendo y cumpliendo los deseos de los EEUU y occidente, hasta el último ucraniano. Ucrania también descarta una tregua navideña.
Ucrania ha descartado este jueves una posible tregua navideña hasta que Rusia no retire las tropas de su territorio. "Un completo alto el fuego por nuestra parte lo habrá sólo cuando ni un solo ocupante permanezca en nuestro territorio", ha dicho Alexéi Gromov, subjefe del principal mando operativo del Estado Mayor del Ejército ucraniano, en una rueda de prensa.
El Kremlin también negó esta semana esa posibilidad y conminó a Kiev a aceptar "la realidad sobre el terreno", es decir, la anexión rusa de cuatro regiones ucranianas.


Entonces eso no es ayuda, es un negocio, que resultará una estafa. Ya lo verán ustedes cuando tengan que repartirse algunas migajas, si llegan a quedar migajas*. Polonia desbloquea la ayuda de la UE a Ucrania.* Polonia levantó este jueves las reservas que mantenía sobre el tipo mínimo del 15% en el impuesto de sociedades para multinacionales, desbloqueando así la ayuda de 18.000 millones a Ucrania que el bloque quiere transferir a Kiev en 2023, confirmaron a EFE varias fuentes diplomáticas.
Varsovia argumentaba que no había ninguna razón para que la aprobación de ambas cuestiones estuvieran vinculadas, y así lo expresó el primer ministro Mateusz Morawiecki a su llegada a la cumbre de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de la UE. Pero horas después fue el propio Morawiecki quien trasladó al resto de líderes que su país levantaba las reservas sobre la incorporación a la legislación europea del tipo mínimo del 15 % en el impuesto de sociedades acordado por la OCDE, informaron las mismas fuentes.


Aquí tienen ustedes la explicación perfecta, que las idioteces occidentales con respecto a sancionar a Rusia, no sirven de nada, salvo para que un grupo de burócratas corruptos se reúnan y consigan dinero para ellos mismos.* Rusia continúa produciendo drones Orlán pese a las sanciones de Occidente. *Aunque Occidente sancionó a la empresa rusa que produce los drones Orlán, utilizados por Rusia en la contienda ucraniana, esa compañía continúa trabajando gracias a mediadores que permiten la compra de las piezas necesarias en el extranjero, ha revelado este jueves una investigación periodística.
"La guerra en Ucrania lleva ya más de nueve meses y todo este tiempo la compañía productora de drones rusos adquiere piezas occidentales", constata la investigación llevada a cabo por el portal Vazhniye Istorii (Istories) y el Instituto Británico de Investigaciones de Defensa (RUSI). La empresa rusa Spetsialni Tejnologuicheski Tsentr (STTs) "está sujeta a sanciones, por ello no puede comprar directamente las piezas. Pero hay mediadores en Estados Unidos, China y Rusia que le permiten evadir las limitaciones", explican los investigadores.
"Los drones Orlán son los ojos y orejas del Ejercito ruso. Permiten localizar a los militares y equipamiento ucraniano y corregir el fuego. Pueden también interceptar conversaciones, interferir los móviles o difundir mensajes de propaganda", ha declarado sobre ellos el experto militar ruso Kiril Mijáilov.

*EEUU sanciona al oligarca ruso Potanin y al banco Rosbank.* Se trata de uno de los hombres más ricos de Rusia, Vladimir Potanin, y al banco comercial ruso Rosbank, según el sitio web del Departamento del Tesoro. Rosbank fue comprado a principios de este año por Interros, un holding de inversiones controlado por Potanin.
La designación del Rosbank y otras entidades relacionadas con el sector financiero de Rusia "son parte de los esfuerzos del gobierno de Estados Unidos para limitar aún más la capacidad (rusa) de financiar su inconcebible guerra por elección propia contra Ucrania", indica el Departamento del Tesoro.
Rosbank es un banco comercial con sede en Rusia adquirido por Potanin a principios de este año y es considerado una institución crediticia clave para las autoridades, agrega la nota del Tesoro. Potanin se desempeñó anteriormente como viceprimer ministro de la Federación Rusa y tiene vínculos directos con Vladimir Putin, según el Departamento de Estado.
Potanin no podrá comprar ni Jack Daniels, ni Levi's, Ray Ban, Harley-Davinson, ni hamburguesas MC Mierd@. Ahora, eso no impide que cualquier persona se las compre y hasta se las lleve personalmente hasta donde vive. Aunque no creo que use esas boberias.

Otro que se fue del aire:* "El gobierno eslovaco pierde la moción de censura".

Rusia acelera el envío de gas a Asia para sustituir la reducción en las exportaciones a Europa*. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha afirmado este jueves que el suministro de gas hacia Asia aumentará hasta 88.000 millones de metros cúbicos en 2030. "Un paso importante para reducir el impacto de las sanciones y otras acciones hostiles contra Rusia será el desarrollo de infraestructura portuaria y de gasoductos y oleoductos en el sur y el este, incluido el aumento de la exportación de gas natural", ha dicho Putin el mandatario en una reunión del Consejo de Desarrollo Estratégico y Proyectos Nacionales.

*Putin pronostica una caída de un 2,5% en 2022 en el PIB de Rusia*. El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha pronosticado este jueves una caída este año del 2,5 % del PIB ruso, que entró en recesión en el tercer trimestre en medio de la difícil situación ocasionada por la campaña bélica rusa en la vecina Ucrania.
"Para fines de año se pronostica una reducción del PIB (...) de aproximadamente un 2,5%. En realidad, había dicho recientemente que sería de un 2,9%, pero los últimos pronósticos indican que la caída será menor", afirmó en una reunión con miembros del Gobierno dedicada al desarrollo estratégico del país. Según el mandatario ruso "este será uno de los mejores indicadores entre los países del G20".



La máxima de Stalin, cuando le dijeron que había que considerar la fuerza moral del Vaticano, el Jefe Soviético espetó *¿cuántas divisiones tiene el Vaticano?*, hoy se ha vuelto a repetir, que no tiene ninguna división, a lo sumo, la guardia suiza esa. Que sirve para repartir chocolates e impedir que los gusanos de origen cubano, no hagan escándalos en la Plaza San Pedro.
Rusia afirma que el Papa* Francisco se ha disculpado por sus comentarios sobre las minorías rusas. *Rusia ha recibido una declaración del Vaticano en disculpa por las declaraciones del Papa Francisco por los comentarios realizados sobre los "crueles" soldados rusos de minorías étnicas rusas, según ha afirmado la portavoz del MAE, Maria Zajarova, durante una reunión informativa en Moscú este jueves.
"Justo literalmente a esta hora, a través de los canales diplomáticos, se recibió una apelación del Vaticano, que contiene una declaración oficial en nombre del secretario de Estado de la Santa Sede, Pietro Parolin, en relación con la mencionada declaración del Pontífice", ha afirmado la portavoz a la vez que declaraba el incidente resuelto.
Previamente, el Papa Francisco calificó a los soldados chechenos y buriatos, pertenecientes a minorías étnicas rusas, "la parte más cruel de las tropas rusas en Ucrania" durante una entrevista para un medio estadounidense.

*La OTAN incrementa más de un 25 % sus presupuestos civil y militar para 2023.* Los Estados miembros de la OTAN acordaron este miércoles incrementar el presupuesto civil de la organización en 2023 un 27,8 % con respecto a 2022, mientras que el militar crecerá un 25,8 %, según informó la Alianza.
La medida la pactaron los países aliados durante una reunión del Consejo del Atlántico Norte, el máximo órgano de toma de decisiones de la OTAN, precisó en un comunicado la organización transatlántica. Así, el presupuesto civil de la OTAN alcanzará el año próximo los 370,8 millones de euros, mientras que el militar se situará en los 1.960 millones de euros.
Se están desangrando, porque esta vez EEUU no pagará la factura, serán los europeos, y allí tendrán serios problemas presupuestarios.

A llorar a la maternidad de Kiev.* Zelenski traslada su malestar al presidente del COI ante la posible participación de Rusia en eventos deportivos.* El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha trasladado en una llamada al presidente del Comité Olímpico Internacional (COI), Thomas Bach, su malestar sobre la posible participación de deportistas rusos y bielorrusos en competiciones asiáticas.
"Cualquier idea que implique que los representantes rusos vuelvan a las competiciones internacionales es como permitir que los culpables del terror digan a su sociedad que el mundo supuestamente tolera el terror", ha indicado Zelenski en un discurso, según ha informado la Presidencia ucraniana.
En este sentido, ha tildado esta posibilidad como una "indulgencia deportiva", ya que quienes "representan la guerra" podrían participar en "igualdad de condiciones" con los demás países. "Los principios del movimiento olímpico definitivamente no contemplan la connivencia con un estado terrorista", ha agregado.
Este tipo es incapaz de presidir su país y pretende presidir otras país, continentes, Instituciones Internacionales, etc.

*La UE no logra una condena unánime a la guerra rusa en Ucrania en ASEAN.* ¿Y Borrell no está para eso?, deberían botarlo ya.

*Una importante declaración hizo el Jefe del Ejército ucraniano: Zaluzhny.*
El ejército ucraniano se desangra; una nueva ofensiva rusa puede comenzar en febrero-marzo, posiblemente no desde Donbass, sino hacia Kiev, desde Bielorrusia, o tal vez desde el sur

*La principal tarea estratégica de las FAU:*

"En primer lugar,* mantener la línea y no perder posiciones*. Entonces, nuestra tarea ahora es aguantar. Nuestra tarea es monitorear muy claramente, con la ayuda de nuestros socios, qué está pasando allí y dónde se están preparando. Esa es nuestra tarea estratégica”, dijo Zaluzhny."Nuestras tropas están todas atadas en batallas ahora; están sangrando. Están sangrando", y están luchando, enfatizó.
"La segunda tarea estratégica muy importante para nosotros es *crear reservas y prepararnos para la guerra*, que puede ocurrir en febrero, en el mejor de los casos en marzo o a fines de enero. Puede comenzar no desde Donbass, sino hacia Kiev, hacia Bielorrusia; No descarto una dirección sur”, agregó el jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

*En el terreno.*



*Destrucción de un altímetro de radar* AFU PRV-16ML suministrado a Ucrania desde Lituania mediante un ataque con drones kamikaze de Lancet. Video

*Otro mercenario a Bandera. *Muchos mercenarios eliminados estos días, no pueden salir de Artemosvk (Bajmut). Los que aún están por Kiev ya están huyendo a sus países. Foto

Este es el borde de #Poland y #Germany , la gente sale de #Poland. Se alarmaron tras la noticia de que* 200 mil personas serían convocadas para "ejercicios". Entonces, los ucranianos corren a Polonia, los polacos a Alemania*, ¿dónde correrán los alemanes? ¿a Moscú?, nah... Video

*El Papá Noel georgiano se fue a Bandera*. Foto

Estimados amigos, les saludo desde una *Moscú 'asaltada' por la nieve*. Un asalto que, en realidad, no es nada para una Rusia armada hasta los dientes para 'repeler' las peores nevadas. De la misma manera, repelerá la presente ofensiva antirrusa de un Occidente que no se ha dado cuenta todavía con quién se ha metido. Video

*Sí, Donetsk ahora es parte de Rusia, y todo el "gobierno" ucraniano en Kiev es un gobierno controlado por la CIA y el Pentágono:* el candidato a gobernador de Kentucky y ex candidato al Congreso de EE. UU. Jeff Young. Foto

*Kiev lanza el mayor ataque con misiles contra Donbass desde 2014.* Las FAU dejaron al menos 9 heridos, incluido un niño, tras bombardear el centro de la ciudad de Donetsk la pasada madrugada, disparando 40 proyectiles con el lanzacohetes múltiple Grad. Video

Las fuerzas de paz rusas continúan poniendo canciones rusas en *Lachin*, para no escuchar los chillidos de "ecologistas" y asesinos de animales. Los azerbaiyanos siguen provocando. Que tengan cuidado, que no habrán turcos para defenderlos si siguen comiendo cascaritas. Video

Se han *transferido al menos 60 unidades más de equipo militar ruso a Bielorrusia*: camiones Ural, vehículos de combate de infantería, camiones de combustible. Según nuestra información, en los últimos días llegaron a Bielorrusia dos escalones más con equipo militar ruso. No se preocupen, si los ucranianos dicen que está ganando la guerra. Foto

*Periodistas ucranianos dicen que atar personas a un poste no es un linchamiento bárbaro como lo llama "la propaganda rusa", sino un tributo a la gran cultura ucraniana*. Video

*Se informa que el PMC "Wagner" completó la limpieza de Yakovlevka *(fue liberada hace una semana) y sus alrededores y se prepara para atacar Soledar desde el noreste, lo que intensificará el asalto a las áreas urbanas de la ciudad al oeste de la planta de Knauf. Foto

Imágenes desde un dron. En la* línea Ivangrad-Ópytnoye* se desarrollan feroces batallas. El video recuerda a Popasnaya y Mariupol. Video


*Foto: ¿Dónde creen ustedes que fue a parar el grano ucraniano*, luego que dijeran que si no salía, los países pobres morirían de hambre, obviamente por culpa de Rusia?, aquí lo tienen, de los 14 millones de toneladas que exportaron.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.



Publicación original:


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Otro acomplejado (sin ánimo de insultar)
> 
> Francia a quien si puede jode es a Alemania y sobre todo a Reino Unido.
> 
> ...



La Raya está abandonada porque los portugueses viven de cara al Atlántico, además nunca vino nada bueno de esa frontera.


----------



## Dado8 (15 Dic 2022)

*"Wagner finalmente expulsó a los franceses de la República Centroafricana. Hoy, los últimos 130 soldados franceses que estaban allí abandonaron el país.".*


----------



## Roedr (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La Raya está abandonada porque los portugueses viven de cara al Atlántico, además nunca vino nada bueno de esa frontera.



'De Espanha, nem bom _vento_, nem bom _casamento_'


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

te has parado a pensar que a china y la india quizas les interesa una rusia arrinconada a la que pueden chulear para sacarle de todo con descuento?



Centinela dijo:


> Porque será visto por muchos países como una imposición más de USA, y muchos países no querrán saber nada de ella. ¿Qué haría China? ¿Y la India? Por no hablar de Cuba, Iran, etc. etc. El Consejo de Seguridad es lo único que equilibra en ese nivel el poder de las potencias.


----------



## Centinela (15 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> te has parado a pensar que a china y la india quizas les interesa una rusia arrinconada a la que pueden chulear para sacarle de todo con descuento?



Puede ser, pero dudo que quieran eso a costa de que EEUU sea más fuerte.


----------



## Iskra (15 Dic 2022)

L*a reserva estratégica de petróleo de EE.UU. llega a* su punto más bajo en 40 años

Desde 1984 el país norteamericano no veía reducido su stock de barriles hasta los 382,3 millones y está muy cerca de alcanzar la cantidad más baja de su historia, que fue de 379 millones de barriles en 1983, pese a que los inventarios de crudo aumentaron en 10,2 millones la semana anterior.

El Gobierno de Biden está disminuyendo la reserva estratégica de petróleo de EE.UU. para reducir los precios los combustible, después de que la OPEP+ anunciara el recorte de su producción de crudo.

Fuente: Administración de Información Energética de EE.UU.


https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=WCSSTUS1&f=W


----------



## Castellano (15 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Alain Prost era de origen armenio. Y creo que Djorkaef.



Dimitri Yachvili, el mejor o uno de los mejores medios de mele franceses era de origen georgiano, su hermano que era peor y no daba la talla para jugar con Francia, de hecho jugó con Georgia (en rugby se permite jugar con la selección de origen de tus padres o abuelos)

En cuanto a armenios, no te olvides del gran cantante Charles Aznavour (se acortó artísticamente su apellido Aznavourian)


----------



## Castellano (15 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Maricron es de los más entusiastas en la guerra contra Rusia. No sé que le pasa con Rusia, pero me deja ojiplático la implicación de Francia en esta guerra. Obviamente no lo hacen por los ucranianos.



Macron es lo más NWO mercenario hoy en día en toda Europa.

Ya lo demostró con el COVID y su nazipass sanitaire

Ahora si vas por Francia, es asqueroso ver cómo todos los ayuntamientos donde gobiernan los suyos, tienen la bandera ucra, si vas a Orleans ya es para alucinar, toda la calle principal que da la catedral plagada de banderas ucranianas.

Curioso, porque si hablas con los franceses son de los que más reticentes fueron con las "vacunas" y ahora con el papel de la OTAN en Ucrania.
En cambio su presidente en ambas ocasiones contradice el sentir general de su pueblo.

La causa, para mí son dos, una que era y es un empleado de la gran banca Rotschild y lo segundo que se siente invencible porque sabe que haga lo que haga en segunda vuelta siempre va a ganar a la "ultraderecha"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2022)

EEUU esta en el otro lado globo, rusia esta alli mismo. China y la India han abandonado las organizaciones que han vetado a rusia?



Centinela dijo:


> Puede ser, pero dudo que quieran eso a costa de que EEUU sea más fuerte.


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Tal día como hoy, hace 14 años, el periodista iraquí, Muntadhar Al-Zaidi, arrojó sus zapatos al presidente estadounidense George Bush que invadió Irak



Buenos reflejos de Bush, hay que decir.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (15 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Ni me lo leo .. Estara comparando los ingresos de Rusia cuando el barril estaba por encima o cerca de 100 este verano y ahora como sólo lo pagan a 75 pues han bajado los ingresos ... El pan nuestro de cada día en los paises exportadores de petroleo, fluctuaciones del precio, pero la realidad es que incluso con una guerra en curso en toda regla que estará consumiendo varios miles de millones es posible que tengan incluso superavit cosa que España y mucho países europeos no han visto en decadas. EEUU sigue liberando reservas estratégicas de petroleo y veremos cuantas más le quedan para seguir aguantando los precios.



yo entiendo lo de los contratos, pero también que si me intentas meter la polla en el culo, también entiendo que se ha ido todo a tomar por culo, nunca mejor dicho.

y esto? Pues que cortes TODA LA PUTA ENERGÍA, MATERIAS PRIMAS, MONJE DE LOS COJONES, Al ENEMIGO Ni agua


----------



## Castellano (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La Raya está abandonada porque los portugueses viven de cara al Atlántico, además nunca vino nada bueno de esa frontera.



La raya ha sido abandonada por los dos países. Pero en Portugal consideran que es culpa nuestra. 
Del mismo modo que aquí echamos la culpa a Francia de la falta de buenas conexiones por el Pirineo central


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> *"Wagner finalmente expulsó a los franceses de la República Centroafricana. Hoy, los últimos 130 soldados franceses que estaban allí abandonaron el país.".*



Esta guerra es ya global. Híbrida y todo lo que quieras.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (15 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Congreso de EEUU presenta una resolución para expulsar a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU - Foreign Policy
> 
> La organización afirmó que la SMO rusa supuestamente contradice "los propósitos y principios de la ONU" y viola la Carta. Por ello, la Casa Blanca pretende "limitar los privilegios de Rusia" en la ONU.
> 
> ...



OTANONU DELENDA EST


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gas:
> 
> Letonia baja mañana del 50% stock.
> 
> ...



Ostras, 21% en pocos días es una barbaridad, dos o tres empujones como ese, y todavía no ha entrado lo crudo del invierno, y se quedan tiritando. Literalmente.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (15 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo de los 200.000 polacos llamados a filas tiene miga.
> 
> Esta es la pirámide poblacional de Polonia:
> Polonia - Piramide de población 2020
> ...



Una vez más


----------



## Centinela (16 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> EEUU esta en el otro lado globo, rusia esta alli mismo. China y la India han abandonado las organizaciones que han vetado a rusia?




No seas ingenuo. EEUU tiene 120 bases militares en Japón, y 100 en Corea del Sur. Tan lejos y tan cerca.


----------



## Plutarko (16 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gas:
> 
> Letonia baja mañana del 50% stock.
> 
> ...



UK tiene una mierda de almacenamiento para el pais que es. Ademas tienen una ola de frio de récord en estos momentos. Como continue en ese plan se van al guano en un mes. A lo mejor vuelven a instaurar la patente de corso para asaltar los metaneros que esperan descargar en las costas españolas. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)

bases americanas que existen desde hace 70 años, no han impedido que china se trasforme en una gran potencia.
china tiene toda una area de extension al norte en siberia, esa es la cuestion, una rusia desestabilizada puede propiciar la expansion en esa zona.
india siempre preferira que rusia este aislanda y que malvenda sus recursos..

las bases americanas no van a ser mas fuertes porque rusia quede aislada, el numero de aviones que alvergen seran el mismo



Centinela dijo:


> No seas ingenuo. EEUU tiene 120 bases militares en Japón, y 100 en Corea del Sur. Tan lejos y tan cerca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Disidentpeasant (16 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo de los 200.000 polacos llamados a filas tiene miga.
> 
> Esta es la pirámide poblacional de Polonia:
> Polonia - Piramide de población 2020
> ...



Cuando se agote la carne cañón Ucra, los anglos están buscando la manera de meter a Polonia en el tinglado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (16 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Simplemente mostrando la falta de moral de esa oligarquia ucraniana



Hombre, nadie que apoye esta invasión está como para hablar de moral, precisamente...


----------



## Centinela (16 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> bases americanas que existen desde hace 70 años, no han impedido que china se trasforme en una gran potencia.
> china tiene toda una area de extension al norte en siberia, esa es la cuestion, una rusia desestabilizada puede propiciar la expansion en esa zona.
> india siempre preferira que rusia este aislanda y que malvenda sus recursos..
> 
> las bases americanas no van a ser mas fuertes porque rusia quede aislada, el numero de aviones que alvergen seran el mismo




China hoy no puede hacer frente a EEUU, el cual va a por ella. Por eso quiere que Rusia exista y le ayude a hacerle frente. Mientras EEUU se fije en Rusia, no se fija, o se fija con menor intensidad en China.

Y te lo decía por lo de que está en la otra punta del globo. Hoy el mundo es pequeño, la aldea global como decían, sobre todo a estos efectos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> UK tiene una mierda de almacenamiento para el pais que es. Ademas tienen una ola de frio de récord en estos momentos. Como continue en ese plan se van al guano en un mes. A lo mejor vuelven a instaurar la patente de corso para asaltar los metaneros que esperan descargar en las costas españolas.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Lo que tiene es calma chicha. Es lo que tiene haber puesto los huevos en una misma cesta:





Afortunadamente para ellos el tiempo empieza a cambiar dentro de un par de días:




Pero como les lleguen dos o tres anticiclones más este invierno se van al garete. Es lo que tiene apostar por la meteorología para alimentar de energía una sociedad industrial compleja, como si se tratara de agricultores sacando la mano a ver si llueve.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Dic 2022)

Señores y señoras, el momento de la verdad se acerca, en Enero tiene que ocurrir algo o Europa Occidental directamente se para en seco.

2023 va a ser un año que no olvidaremos en nuestras vidas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2022)

China vuelve a las andadas ... No me extraña, el virus convierte a los políticos en todopoderosos.

Nunca fue tan fácil someter a miles de millones de personas .
Y sin necesidad de ejércitos ni policías antidisturbios.

De hecho "me parece absurdo que en Perú no suelten coronavirus en las manifestaciones de Sendero Luminoso y los " contagien " a todos." 

De la misma manera que me parece inexplicable que Putin, " pudiendo usar el coronavirus como arma biológica, prefiera arruinarse lanzando misiles " 
( además de las sanciones y la confrontación con los países occidentales )


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lo que tiene es calma chicha. Es lo que tiene haber puesto los huevos en una misma cesta:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293781



Es lo que tiene ser imbécil en común.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)

y para que iba china a hacer frente a EEUU si es rusia la que colonizo territorio chino en el Amur .EEUU no ha colonizado puerco metro cuadrado de ancestral territorio chino



Centinela dijo:


> China hoy no puede hacer frente a EEUU, el cual va a por ella. Por eso quiere que Rusia exista y le ayude a hacerle frente. Mientras EEUU se fije en Rusia, no se fija, o se fija con menor intensidad en China.
> 
> Y te lo decía por lo de que está en la otra punta del globo. Hoy el mundo es pequeño, la aldea global como decían, sobre todo a estos efectos.


----------



## Salamandra (16 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Cuando se agote la carne cañón Ucra, los anglos están buscando la manera de meter a Polonia en el tinglado.



De todas formas profesionales y fanáticos, digo voluntarios, polacos ya están cayendo.
Alguien más que los anglos también lo piensa porque hasta les es llamó a filas. ¿no hay grandes protestas ¿no?

Si no le siguen nuevos llamamientos en otros países europeos ya vemos que van a entrar "ordenadamente", bastantes especialistas de diversos países europeos y carne de cañón polaca, cuando haga mella en Polonia ¿quien sigue?


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Es lo que tiene ser imbécil en común.



Pues miremos nuestras barbas, que en lo mismo estamos.


----------



## orcblin (16 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Maricron es de los más entusiastas en la guerra contra Rusia. No sé que le pasa con Rusia, pero me deja ojiplático la implicación de Francia en esta guerra. Obviamente no lo hacen por los ucranianos.



Maricron está muy jodido por África y puede que oculte algo de sus nucleares....


----------



## Mabuse (16 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *SIRIA denuncia que EE.UU. ya le ha robado por valor de más de 111.000 millones de dólares. Hará lo mismo en Ucrania.*
> 
> El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Siria denunció el miércoles que las pérdidas de su economía petrolera ascienden a 111.000 millones de dólares debido a la ocupación y saqueo de las tropas de Estados Unidos (EE.UU) y sus milicias locales.
> 
> ...



Y las calles de las ciudades yanquis con millares de pobres viviendo en ellas. Mucha riqueza generan las guerras, seguro que sí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)

parece que risia esta preparando una gran ofensiva davai que va a sembrar de cadaveres de mobikis el suelo ucraniano
si con 200K del ejercito ruso BUENO bien pertrechado de material en BTGs se fueron al infierno, que no pasara ahora...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)

en rusia en cambio comen caviar, por eso el khan gasta 1/3 de su presupuesto en defensa



Mabuse dijo:


> Y las calles de las ciudades yanquis con millares de pobres viviendo en ellas.


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Parece que siempre tenemos que estar incidiendo en las 4 puñeteras diferencias que tenemos en vez de recrearnos en las miles de cosas comunes que compartimos. Mi mujer es andaluza y yo madrileño, por supuesto que tienen un cierto vocabulario propio pero menos del que nos pensamos. Muchas expresiones y palabras que creen propias, resulta que se dicen en muchos sitios de España, y ¿por qué? porque llevamos siglos de mezcla y en el siglo XX hubo un movimiento masivo de población en España. Claro que quedan reductos, pero aún así compartimos más de lo que nos diferencia.



Efectivamente, por eso cuando un nacionalista periférico viene con que tiene una cultura diferente, te das cuenta que quitando la lengua (que ni eso, ya que todas las lenguas de la Península, incluso el Vasco, han influido unas en otras), tenemos una cultura similar. Aquí mismo me he dado cuenta que los platos canarios de cuchara son platos castellanos o andaluces adaptados al clima y agricultura de las Islas.

Para los nacionalistas como el señor gallego que no entiende la diferencia entre patriota y nacionalista. un patriota español no rechaza las lenguas de España (ya que esa riqueza lingüística es de todos), un nacionalista periférico rechaza que en su región haya 2 lenguas, y en caso más extremos incluso "ADN español".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)

ni una puñetera base eeuu coloniza territorio reclamado ancestral chino







no no tiene una triste base en taiwan

_ejque china no podria vencer a eeuu sin la ayuda de rusia_

mas tontos que por encargo


----------



## -carrancas (16 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> en rusia en cambio comen caviar, por eso el khan gasta 1/3 de su presupuesto en defensa



no se puede ser mas tonto. ni mas mentiroso

exigimos trolls de mas calidad


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (16 Dic 2022)

*La IFC aprueba 2.000 millones de dólares en ayudas al sector privado de Ucrania*
La Corporación Financiera Internacional (IFC, en inglés) anunció este jueves un nuevo paquete de ayudas por valor de 2.000 millones de dólares para dar apoyo al sector privado de Ucrania y colaborar en su reconstrucción.

La IFC, el organismo del Banco Mundial encargado de incentivar el crecimiento del sector privado en los países en desarrollo. El Programa de Acción de Resiliencia Económica aprobado servirá para proveer de necesidades inmediatas al sector privado, que se ha visto devastado por la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania, y que tiene que prepararse para su reconstrucción.

De los 2.000 millones, la mitad procede de los fondos de IFC, con la financiación adicional aportada por países donante.


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

Han tumbado al gobierno eslovaco, recordemos que estos hacen frontera con Ucrania y no han parado de ayudarles.

p.d. Los marroquíes por orden de USA están mandando piezas del T 72 a los ukros.


----------



## NS 4 (16 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Y los misiles qué? Se acaban de una vez?



Hoy no...MAÑANA!!!!


----------



## Praktica (16 Dic 2022)

*El alcalde de Járkov, nombrado por Kiev, informa de bombardeos de instalaciones de infraestructura e insta ‘a todo el mundo a ser lo más cuidadoso posible’.*
Ayer, 17:22
https://topwar.ru/206857-naznachenn...rizyvaet-vseh-byt-maksimalno-akkuratnymi.html
tr dee

*Tras el bombardeo masivo de hoy contra Donetsk, la información sobre los ataques en curso contra ciudades ucranianas controladas por el régimen de Kiev es aún más relevante y justificada. *Salvo que nuestros militares, a diferencia de los terroristas ucranianos, están destruyendo objetivos militares e infraestructuras, diga lo que diga la propaganda de Kiev.

Lo último sobre este tema: hoy, las subpúblicas ucranianas informan escasamente de explosiones en Járkov, controlada por el régimen de Zelensky. Las *sirenas antiaéreas de la ciudad sonaron hasta altas horas de la noche; hay muy poca información sobre las explosiones diurnas.* Lo más probable es que esto se deba a la *estricta censura de las autoridades a la información sobre los ataques. *Las redes sociales y los medios de comunicación locales parecen confirmar al menos dos explosiones. También se han registrado llegadas en otros lugares de la región de Járkov.
*
Llega hasta el absurdo: *una publicación ucraniana publica hoy un artículo titulado ‘Los residentes de Kharkiv oyeron explosiones por la noche: los cohetes han bombardeado infraestructuras críticas’. Pero el artículo comienza con la frase: ‘No se han registrado ataques contra Kharkiv en las últimas 24 horas’. En tales casos, es habitual decir que un ‘sospechoso’ o testigo está ‘confundido’ sobre su propio testimonio.

Un estudio más detallado de las *páginas privadas de los ciudadanos de Járkov confirma que las explosiones retumban en la ciudad.* No se ha informado de dónde exactamente, pero los residentes se instan unos a otros a refugiarse inmediatamente. La cadena publica imágenes de supuestas llegadas y fuertes estruendos hoy en la ciudad. Mucha gente en los vestíbulos del metro, con las luces encendidas en el metro y gente usando el móvil.
*
Más tarde, la información fue confirmada por el alcalde de Kharkiv nombrado por Kiev, Igor Terekhov.* ‘Hay explosiones en Kharkiv. El enemigo está bombardeando instalaciones de infraestructura. Pido a todos que sean lo más cuidadosos posible y se pongan a cubierto’, insta a los ciudadanos de Kharkiv en su canal de Telegram.
*
Debido a la dura respuesta de las autoridades de Kiev a sus ‘protegidos’ sobre el terreno acerca de la difusión de información sobre ataques aéreos, el temido alcalde informa del peligro horas después* de que las páginas locales ya rebosen de noticias de este tipo.

Tras el alcalde de Kharkiv, el jefe de la administración regional, Oleg Sinegubov, también hizo un llamamiento a los ciudadanos para que se refugiaran. *Fue entonces cuando los medios de comunicación ucranianos empezaron a informar sobre las alarmas y explosiones en la ciudad. *Más tarde, Sinegubov informó de que se había producido ‘un impacto en el distrito de Kholodnogorskiy de Kharkiv’ y que un almacén había resultado dañado, sin que se produjeran víctimas.

Más tarde, de nuevo en las cuentas de los residentes de Kharkiv, hubo información sobre la cancelación de la alerta antiaérea.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> en rusia en cambio comen caviar, por eso el khan gasta 1/3 de su presupuesto en defensa



Rusia es pobre, se supone, y EEUU es el mar de la riqueza, y con todo lo robado debería notarse.


----------



## ciruiostar (16 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> China hoy no puede hacer frente a EEUU, el cual va a por ella. Por eso quiere que Rusia exista y le ayude a hacerle frente. Mientras EEUU se fije en Rusia, no se fija, o se fija con menor intensidad en China.
> 
> Y te lo decía por lo de que está en la otra punta del globo. Hoy el mundo es pequeño, la aldea global como decían, sobre todo a estos efectos.



¿Y más o menos como van a poder lo anglos vencer a China? No veo al ejército anglo desembarcando a lo normandía y ganado una guerra en suelo chino, lo que sí veo es la destrucción de los puestos de avanzada anglos léase Japón, Corea del Sur y Taiwán y un repliegue masivo al pacífico central en caso de un enfrentamiento con el chino.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)

la cuestion es porque tu afeas que usa gaste el 8% de su gasto publico en defensa que ejque hay pobres olvidando que el khan gastará 1/3 cuando en rusia viven 10 años menos de media de vida que en USA

puedes explicarlo?



Mabuse dijo:


> Rusia es pobre, se supone, y EEUU es el mar de la riqueza, y con todo lo robado debería notarse.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)

nadie va a invadir ni china ni la india, ratoneras sobrepobladas.
pero una siberia desestabilizada, eso si que es posible para china



ciruiostar dijo:


> ¿Y más o menos como van a poder lo anglos vencer a China? No veo al ejército anglo desembarcando a lo normandía y ganado una guerra en suelo chino, lo que sí veo es la destrucción de los puestos de avanzada anglos léase Japón, Corea del Sur y Taiwán y un repliegue masivo al pacífico central en caso de un enfrentamiento con el chino.


----------



## -carrancas (16 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la cuestion es porque tu afeas que usa gaste el 8% de su gasto publico en defensa que ejque hay pobres olvidando que el khan gastará 1/3 cuando en rusia viven 10 años menos de media de vida que en USA
> 
> puedes explicarlo?



no se puede ser mas tonto. ni mas mentiroso

exigimos trolls de mas calidad

Gasto militar (% del PIB) - Russian Federation | Data


----------



## Mabuse (16 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> la cuestion es porque tu afeas que usa gaste el 8% de su gasto publico en defensa que ejque hay pobres olvidando que el khan gastará 1/3 cuando en rusia viven 10 años menos de media de vida que en USA
> 
> puedes explicarlo?



La cuestión es que robando y masacrando medio planeta no son capaces ni de alimentar a su propia población. ¿Qué clase de incompetentes tienen al mando?


----------



## ciruiostar (16 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ni una puñetera base eeuu coloniza territorio reclamado ancestral chino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dejame adivinar los desiertos de Mongolia que los mismos chinos consintieron su independencia por no haber nada de valor y ser un sitio sumamente hostil, una pista Ulan Bator rara vez está por encima del punto de congelación.

Mientras Manchuria Exterior jamás fue colonizada por los chinos menos aun la isla Sakhalin, y estos asuntos quedaron zanjados tras los tratados de límites entre la URSS y la China de Mao y reafirmados tras el fin de la guerra fría.

Jammu y Cachemira los chinos ocuparon lo que les interesaba y el resto se lo dejaron a India y Pakistán siendo tremendo avispero, mientras el borde exterior del turquestán, digamos que los chinos ya tienen suficiente con los moros que ya tienen en casa para querer importar más.

Taiwan entera es una puñetera base gringa.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Sumale apellidos portugueses y polacos, e incluso armenios y georgianos. Otro par de millones como minimo
> Francia ha sido la tierra de acogida de muchos europeos



Yo salí con una francesa parisina y en su línea había un español, joder como pasa el tiempo ya ni me acuerdo de su nombre, solo me acuerdo que una vez me dijo que su nombre más su apellido daban las primeras letras del PC francés.

Un mucho off-topic, el mejor lento que he bailado, esto se lo pierden las generaciones actuales, fue cuando ella me llevo a un pub francés en pleno Soho (Londres) - La poubelle (el cubo de basuras) - allí sono y bailamos Sitting in the in the dock of the bay de Otis Redding, su perfume, el tacto del abrigo de piel (sintético) y el contacto corporal hacen que sea verdad la frase "Hay momentos que valen toda una vida".


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Aquí el invierno de temperatura suavecito. Al remate nos invaden para quitarnos el sol.
> 
> Siempre recuerdo que los últimos Neandertales sobrevivieron en Gibraltar buscando calentarse.



Los neandertales estaban preparados para el frio, el calor los mato como a los mamuts.


----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los neandertales estaban preparados para el frio, el calor los mato como a los mamuts.



Los neanderthales somos los blancos europeos. Somos el resultado de un cruce con el sapiens, la mezcla del folleteo troglodita entre dos especies humanas.
No desaparecieron porque se extinguieran sino por qué se mezclaron

Por eso tenemos un importante porcentaje neanderthal en nuestro ADN. Que no tienen ni asiáticos (tienen desinovano) ni mucho menos los negros.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Se coloca en posición de ataque el segundo yars en menos de 24 horas y los otanejos en sock (no shock)…
> 
> El exgeneral dijo a los espectadores de los medios estatales que Rusia debería considerar un ataque nuclear contra Londres antes de golpear Washington DC
> 
> ...



Hay que destruir la isla del mal
Britannia delenda Est


----------



## manodura79 (16 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Denota una falta de sustentación que hace que la velocidad de descenso sea muy rápida, lo que provoca que inicialmente rebote, antes de partirse el tren delantero. El descenso debería estar controlado, o al menos lo más automatizado posible, por software. Por cierto, es en el software de este aparato donde se encontraron bastante errores.
> 
> No me parece una buena elección para ningún país que no pueda permitirse tener una flota amplísima y pueda afrontar sus costes de mantenimiento. Como caza es bastante incapaz: poca autonomía, mínima capacidad de carga, poca velocidad, muy poca agilidad... Como avión de ataque es bastante más capaz, pero tiene muchos contras: poca autonomía, poca velocidad máxima, poca capacidad de carga, altos costes de mantenimiento...



Lo que se dice: "un chollo".

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peineto (16 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La cuestión es que robando y masacrando medio planeta no son capaces ni de alimentar a su propia población. ¿Qué clase de incompetentes tienen al mando?



Pues en la mejor tradición de los hijos de perra de los señoritos ingleses, sus descendientes a los cuales, fieles a la tradición,. les impoprta un carajo su población, salvo para saquearla, arte en la que son competentísimos y en nada discriminatorios, como han demostrado y demuestran a diario.
Otra especialidad suya es dinamitar la economía ciclicamente para concentrar el capital y sustituir el capital industrial por el capital financiero y, de paso, montar guerra tras guerra en defensa de los desechos hiumanos, o en defensa de los valores de...algo. Pero me estoy apartando, en cierto modo del tema primordial del hilo.


----------



## España1 (16 Dic 2022)

Súper cazas:


----------



## España1 (16 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Lo que se dice: "un chollo".
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Barato, barato!!

Lo que le faltaba a la Armada española


----------



## Kill33r (16 Dic 2022)

_A partir del minuto 17 tenéis la exclusiva de millones en panamá de los eurodiputados 

el español bauza de ciudadanos está pringado junto a asesores personales 
Además es una prueba de que este informador funciona en cuanto se publiquen más adelante las cantidades por medios oficiales 

cortesia de CNI y FSB/GRU 
obviar vestimenta y pintas, en el fondo son serios aunque no lo parezca _

Josep Borrell ya lo publique junto a las denuncias presentadas ante la AEAT
_








PREMIO PRINCESA DE ASTURIAS PARA ALBERTO ROYUELA







www.youtube.com










DUNE LNG CARRIER SA, Muscat, Oman | World Shipping Register







world-ships.com




HASSAN KHAMIS ALI AL AJMI | ICIJ Offshore Leaks Database _


----------



## cobasy (16 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La IFC aprueba 2.000 millones de dólares en ayudas al sector privado de Ucrania*
> La Corporación Financiera Internacional (IFC, en inglés) anunció este jueves un nuevo paquete de ayudas por valor de 2.000 millones de dólares para dar apoyo al sector privado de Ucrania y colaborar en su reconstrucción.
> 
> La IFC, el organismo del Banco Mundial encargado de incentivar el crecimiento del sector privado en los países en desarrollo. El Programa de Acción de Resiliencia Económica aprobado servirá para proveer de necesidades inmediatas al sector privado, que se ha visto devastado por la guerra de Rusia contra Ucrania, y que tiene que prepararse para su reconstrucción.
> ...



Son creditos con buena evaluación de riesgos... LOL


----------



## potatosalsa (16 Dic 2022)

Está noche en Berlín a 10 grados bajo cero.

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kill33r (16 Dic 2022)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Está noche en Berlín a 10 grados bajo cero.
> 
> Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk



En Bruselas están a +66 y sudando tinta china para controlar la detonación Qatar/marruecos


----------



## amcxxl (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (16 Dic 2022)

Militares contra ciudadanos

Un estado fallido+genocidio


----------



## amcxxl (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (16 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> En Bruselas están a +66 y sudando tinta china para controlar la detonación Qatar/marruecos



Joder que barbaridad !!!


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Súper cazas:



No te creas estos gusanos como los obligan a comprar sacan las fallas de esos idiotas y lo mejoran, la putada sera cuando el radar lo detecte en cero coma de tanto verlos.


----------



## apocalippsis (16 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Militares contra ciudadanos
> 
> Un estado fallido+genocidio



Esa no es una guerra porque la mezclas ? He dejado de leer este hilo por tanta pajilla sin venir a cuento. Crea un hilo


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (16 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Militares contra ciudadanos
> 
> Un estado fallido+genocidio




estado fallido mis pelotas.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, nadie que apoye esta invasión está como para hablar de moral, precisamente...



Apoyando al pueblo de novorusia. No es una invasion, es una guerra civil debida a la represion nazi


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La cuestión es que robando y masacrando medio planeta no son capaces ni de alimentar a su propia población. ¿Qué clase de incompetentes tienen al mando?



La cuestión no es de incompetencia .... Simplemente les importa un pimiento el bienestar de su población... es la socioedad del egoismo y del individualismo en su maxima expresion. Y eso, antes a después, llevará a su destrucción.


----------



## ROBOTECH (16 Dic 2022)

La ONU es cada vez menos fiable a la hora de aportar datos.


Las actualizaciones sobre refugiados ucranianos, que eran diarias, pasaron a ser semanales.
No cuentan a los refugiados en EEUU y Canadá dentro de las listas oficiales (unos 300.000).
Dejaron de contar los refugiados que van a Rusia y Bielorrusia hace más de dos meses, coincidiendo con las anexiones rusas y más tarde con la salida masiva de refugiados hacia Rusia.
Llevan 10 días sin actualizar los datos.






Situation Ukraine Refugee Situation







data.unhcr.org


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Simplemente sería desgastar a Turquía suministrando juguetes a los kurdos, pero de los buenos…pero eso en caso de meter las narices los turcos en Crimea….y ya luego si eso usar la carta griega…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293410



Que curioso el mapa, gran parte de esa mancha naranja en otros tiempos era la patria de los armenios...¿que "curioso" verdac?


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y van 666 desde que se estrenó



La eyeccion debe ser automatica, segun el programita de marras que lleve el aparato. Si el programita decide eyectar, para fuera que vas. El piloto se debe estar acordando de la madre ee alguno.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Europa, en resumen.


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Europa, en resumen.



Preguntas al paso:

¿Por qué ahora?
¿Por qué Eva Kaili?
¿Por qué ella entre todos los corruptos de Bruselas y Estrasburgo?
¿A quién ha cabreado o con quién se ha cruzado?
¿Por qué y cómo les ha cabreado o traicionado?
¿Por qué ha sido elegida para el sacrificio ritual?

¿Harán estas preguntas los medios de comunicación?
¿Aprovecharán para investigar y desentrañar la red de corrupción de la UE?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Que curioso el mapa, gran parte de esa mancha naranja en otros tiempos era la patria de los armenios...¿que "curioso" verdac?



Pues si…


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Telegram: Contact @rtnoticias
> *Vucic sobre la tensión en el norte de Kosovo: "Estamos arrinconados"*
> 
> Publicado:11 dic 2022 18:51 GMT
> ...




Sin meterme a estudiar el asunto por falta de tiempo, me da la impresión de que la movida actual en Serbia va a ser un buen dolor de cabeza para Rusia y la puntilla para Europa.

Para lo no versados en lenguaje taurino recurro a la RAE: _"Tauromaquia. Clavar este puñal en el cuello del toro para rematarlo, de modo que tenga una muerte rápida."_

Ese es el plan para Europa, me temo.


----------



## xenofonte (16 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Yo tengo familia carnal francesa.
> De apellidos españoles pero franceses de nacionalidad
> 
> De Béziers. Que fijaros cómo estará aquello (igual la mitad de la población es magrebí, etniana o negra) que ahora viven en España



Hace 8 siglos esa zona era corona de Aragón.
Dejó de serlo por la religión.
Durante la cruzada contra los cátaros las tropas francesas que acompañaban al legado papal entraron a saco en Béziers.
Cuando alguien le pregunta al legado papal cómo iban a distinguir entre la población a los cátaros de los buenos católicos, la respuesta fue clara: "matadlos a todos que Dios conocerá a los suyos".
Se calcula que había 20000 personas en Béziers.

Así que realmente, todos los que vivan por ahí son gente que fue llegando, antes o después, a la ciudad. Nadie puede decir que es de Béziers "de toda la vida".

Por cierto, durante esta cruzada, que contaba con indulgencia del Papa, igual que si fuesen a conquistar Jerusalén, murió el rey de Aragón. Su nombre, Pedro II el Católico.

Como veis, hace 800 años el fin también justificaba a los medios. Los franceses entonces, igual que los anglos ahora, tenían intereses materiales y pusieron toda la carne en el asador para conseguirlos.
Y si aquéllos fueron capaces de montar una cruzada contra un rey cristiano, héroe en la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa, éstos son capaces de todo con tal de tener acceso a los recursos de Siberia. Y Putin ni siquiera es un héroe de la cristiandad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Dic 2022)

Muy claro…
MOSCÚ, 16 de diciembre. /TASS/. Estados Unidos habría destruido Rusia si se hubiera presentado tal oportunidad.








Захарова заявила, что США уничтожили бы Россию, если бы могли


По словам официального представителя МИД РФ, если бы существовал способ захватить нефть, газ, золото, алмазы, питьевую воду, Соединенные Штаты немедленно к этому приступили бы




tass.ru


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> parece que risia esta preparando una gran ofensiva davai que va a sembrar de cadaveres de mobikis el suelo ucraniano
> si con 200K del ejercito ruso BUENO bien pertrechado de material en BTGs se fueron al infierno, que no pasara ahora...



Sera un Bajmut a lo bestia. El edor de los cadáveres de los movilizados llegará hasta Teruel. Pero en fin, que le vamos a hacer, si rusia ha decidido exterminar a su población, es su problema. Nosotros, en el mundo libre, a disfrutar del espectáculo y a dormir a pierna suelta sabiendo que estamos protegidos por la todopoderosa e invencible Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues si…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293954



En el mapa aparece al norte la Iberia Caucásica. Dicen que los antiguos íberos proceden de allí, que los españoles tendríamos nuestras raices en aquel lugar.


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No te preocupes, cuando Rusia saque sus manos manchadas de sangre de Ucrania, nos esforzaremos en la reconstrucción de este último país y en la democratización del primero.
> 
> No hay otro camino.



Como va la reconstruccion de Irak?


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Dic 2022)

No tengo ni idea de nada. dijo:


> En el mapa aparece al norte la Iberia Caucásica. Dicen que los antiguos íberos proceden de allí, que los españoles tendríamos nuestras raices en aquel lugar.



quien lo dice? Sera algun analfabeto.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Sin meterme a estudiar el asunto por falta de tiempo, me da la impresión de que la movida actual en Serbia va a ser un buen dolor de cabeza para Rusia y la puntilla para Europa.
> 
> Para lo no versados en lenguaje taurino recurro a la RAE: _"Tauromaquia. Clavar este puñal en el cuello del toro para rematarlo, de modo que tenga una muerte rápida."_
> 
> Ese es el plan para Europa, me temo.



Serbia se sabe traicionada y ya sabe que todos acabarán por reconocer Kosovo, por eso mueve


----------



## Impresionante (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriondas (16 Dic 2022)

xenofonte dijo:


> Hace 8 siglos esa zona era corona de Aragón.
> Dejó de serlo por la religión.
> Durante la cruzada contra los cátaros las tropas francesas que acompañaban al legado papal entraron a saco en Béziers.
> Cuando alguien le pregunta al legado papal cómo iban a distinguir entre la población a los cátaros de los buenos católicos, la respuesta fue clara: "matadlos a todos que Dios conocerá a los suyos".
> ...



La cruzada contra los cátaros sólo era el pretexto que necesitaba la Francia de Felipe Augusto para anexionarse el rico Condado de Tolosa (es decir, Occitania) y otros feudos antes que lo hiciera de forma definitiva Aragón. De haber ganado Pedro II en Muret, quizá con el tiempo habríamos sido testigos de la aparición de un reino occitano-aragonés a ambos lados de los Pirineos.


----------



## Impresionante (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (16 Dic 2022)

LA MAÑANA EMPIEZA CON ALERTAS AÉREAS POR TODA UCRANIA.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
16 DEC, 07:34
*Air raid alert declared in eight regions of Ukraine, Zaporozhye and Kherson*
An hour ago, the alert sounded in the Nikolayev and Odessa regions and Kherson

KIEV, December 16. /TASS/. An air raid alert was declared on Friday morning in eight regions of Ukraine, as well as in the Kiev-controlled cities of Kherson and Zaporozhye, according to the official resource for alerting citizens.
An hour ago, the alert sounded in the Nikolayev and Odessa regions and Kherson. Later, the alarm in the Nikolayev region and Kherson was cancelled.
As of 07:48 local time (08:48 Moscow time), an air raid alert had been declared in the Dnepropetrovsk, Kharkov, Poltava, Nikolayev, Odessa, Sumy, Kirovograd and Chernigov regions, as well as in Kherson and Zaporozhye.


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> [...]
> *Riesgo de apagones en Finlandia durante el invierno*. Finlandia ha suspendido sus importaciones de electricidad desde Rusia, y esperaba poner en marcha una nueva central nuclear. Sin embargo, la compañía Teollisuuden Voima (TVO) ha anunciado otro retraso en el comienzo de la producción del reactor Olkiluoto 3, con una capacidad igual al 14 % del total del consumo eléctrico finlandés.
> "El riesgo de tener falta de suministro en un frío día invernal se ha incremantado", ha advertido en un comunicado el operador de la red del país, Fingrid.




Mientras consigue poner en marcha su carísima cafetera, que de momento no suministra ni café ni electricidad, Finlandia se permite suspender sus importaciones de electricidad desde Rusia 
¿Qué puede salir mal?

Olkiluoto, esa maravilla de tecnología EPR más segura, más eficiente tan novedosa... 
En 2005 el gobierno dio los permisos y autorizaciones para la construcción de un reactor de 1600 MW.
Empezó a construirse en julio de 2005 por la alianza de Areva y Siemens. Entraría en servicio en mayo de 2009. El precio del proyecto era de 3200 millones de euros.

En 2009 Siemens abandonó el proyecto, dejando sola a Areva que prácticamente se arruinó. Solo en el año 2008 sufrió unas pérdidas de unos 700 millones de euros debido a la construcción de este reactor
A finales de 2012 Areva reconocía que el coste final del proyecto sería de 8500 millones (casi el triple de lo presupuestado)

Para no aburrirles a Vds con tantas cifras, El Economista publicó el año pasado que el *sobrecoste es de 11.000 millones* y que este año 2022 empezaría a servir electricidad, cosa que NO ha hecho: Finlandia estrena su nueva central nuclear con 13 años de retraso y un sobrecoste de 11.000 millones


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Se que es decir nada, que la necedad de los ricos es compulsiva; hablamos de las élites europeas.
No se reconocen como caniches, porque se piensan favoritos y selectos aliados del imperio USAno.
Es hora de que sepamos que el destino de Europa es ser el almuerzo para aliviar el declive de EEUU.

Exactamente, el espacio de tiempo que le da a la metrópoli imperial antes de la inevitable salida final
de su estatus hegemónico, pero el destino de Europa y de la mayoría de los europeos: nada envidiable.
EEUU tiene recursos para sobrevivir - no tantos, pero suficientes-, Europa no. A menos que, a menos
que... ¿Ustedes creen?


----------



## alexforum (16 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Como va la reconstruccion de Irak?



Empezará cuando hayan encontrado las armas de destrucción masiva


----------



## alexforum (16 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se que es decir nada, que la necedad de los ricos es compulsiva; hablamos de las élites europeas.
> No se reconocen como caniches, porque se piensan favoritos y selectos aliados del imperio USAno.
> Es hora de que sepamos que el destino de Europa es ser el almuerzo para aliviar el declive de EEUU.
> 
> ...



Que abandonemos a EEUU y formemos Euroasia junto a Rusia. Pero por eso mismo nos quieren alejar de los rusos


----------



## Roedr (16 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los neandertales estaban preparados para el frio, el calor los mato como a los mamuts.



Palmaron en la última glaciación. Si hubieran estados preparados para el frío habrían sido bolas de pelo.


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Se que es decir nada, que la necedad de los ricos es compulsiva; hablamos de las élites europeas.
> No se reconocen como caniches, porque se piensan favoritos y selectos aliados del imperio USAno.
> Es hora de que sepamos que el destino de Europa es ser el almuerzo para aliviar el declive de EEUU.
> 
> ...




¿Merecen (merecemos) los europeos lo que les (nos) espera?
Si tenemos en cuenta que lo que se viene encima es por mérito propio, pues claro y en botella: leche.
La respuesta, sin ninguna duda, es un rotundo "¡SÍ!".
A ver quien no está de acuerdo...


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Simplemente sería desgastar a Turquía suministrando juguetes a los kurdos, pero de los buenos…pero eso en caso de meter las narices los turcos en Crimea….y ya luego si eso usar la carta griega…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293410



_Si armas a los kurdos también jodes a Siria, Irak e Irán.
Es mejor joderla con ataques económicos y/o de energía, por ejemplo retrasando la construcción del reactor nuclear._


----------



## Honkler (16 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Yo salí con una francesa parisina y en su línea había un español, joder como pasa el tiempo ya ni me acuerdo de su nombre, solo me acuerdo que una vez me dijo que su nombre más su apellido daban las primeras letras del PC francés.
> 
> Un mucho off-topic, el mejor lento que he bailado, esto se lo pierden las generaciones actuales, fue cuando ella me llevo a un pub francés en pleno Soho (Londres) - La poubelle (el cubo de basuras) - allí sono y bailamos Sitting in the in the dock of the bay de Otis Redding, su perfume, el tacto del abrigo de piel (sintético) y el contacto corporal hacen que sea verdad la frase "Hay momentos que valen toda una vida".



Usted debió ser un buen golfo


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



El supuestamente ingeniero aeronáutico y economista y dice: _" Hemos dado armas a Ucrania, *pero al hacerlo, nos dimos cuenta de que* nuestras reservas militares se han agotado, también nos dimos cuenta de que nos faltan capacidades de defensa críticas para protegernos de un mayor nivel de amenazas en el propio continente europeo._ "

¿Quieren hacerme creer que hasta que no dieron a Ucrania esa burrada de armas no se dieron cuenta de que se quedaban sin ellas?

No saber restar, es lo que tiene. Una de dos, o le dieron el título de ingeniero en una rifa o es lo más cínico que camina bajo el sol.

De verdad, se pasan mil pueblos. Nos tratan de imbéciles con todo descaro
Me voy a relajar un rato que me ha puesto pelín cabreada.


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

*❗¡Lanzamiento de misiles desde el Mar Negro!
❗Lanzamiento de unos 60 misiles desde el Mar Caspio.*
*❗ 5 misiles en dirección a Kiev.*
_*❗ También se registraron lanzamientos de misiles desde la dirección norte.
❗ Incursión aérea en toda Ucrania.

⚡Explosiones en la región de Kiev.
⚡Se registran explosiones en Dnepropetrovsk.
⚡El alcalde de Kharkiv anuncia explosiones en instalaciones de infraestructuras
⚡Explosiones en la región de Mykolaiv.
⚡Explosiones de nuevo en la región de Kiev
⚡Explosiones en todas partes
⚡Informe sobre un nuevo lanzamiento de misiles desde el Mar Negro

Se informa de una grave explosión en la región de Kirovogrado
*_
*También hay dos impactos de cohetes en Krivoy Rog. Se informa del uso masivo de drones kamikazes.*


----------



## Karma bueno (16 Dic 2022)

Guerra, ¿ donde esta la guerra ?


*Más cadenas: Nueva Zelanda prohíbe fumar de por vida a todos los nacidos después de 2009*






CH.- La ministra adjunta de Sanidad de Nueva Zelanda, la doctora Ayesha Verrall, ha anunciado que la aprobación de la ley que prohíbe comprar tabaco y fumar de por vida a todos los nacidos después del 1 de enero de 2009.
La prohibición de fumar en Nueva Zelanda se anunció hace un año, pero ha sido hoy cuando finalmente se ha convertido en ley. Se trata de una legislación pionera porque todos los nacidos a partir de 2019 no podrán fumar ni siquiera cuando sean adultos.










Más cadenas: Nueva Zelanda prohíbe fumar de por vida a todos los nacidos después de 2009







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## coscorron (16 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El supuestamente ingeniero aeronáutico y economista y dice: _" Hemos dado armas a Ucrania, *pero al hacerlo, nos dimos cuenta de que* nuestras reservas militares se han agotado, también nos dimos cuenta de que nos faltan capacidades de defensa críticas para protegernos de un mayor nivel de amenazas en el propio continente europeo._ "
> 
> ¿Quieren hacerme creer que hasta que no dieron a Ucrania esa burrada de armas no se dieron cuenta de que se quedaban sin ellas?
> 
> ...



Por lo visto tampoco se dió cuenta de que le estaban entrando minolles en sus cuentas de sobornos Quataries .. Alegará demencia senil en el juicio y luego para no ir a la carcel... el PSOE cambiará el délito de malversación para que este délito no aplique si lo cometen señores que tengan exactamente la misma edad que Borrell y a vivir que son dos días.


----------



## coscorron (16 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Guerra, ¿ donde esta la guerra ?
> 
> 
> *Más cadenas: Nueva Zelanda prohíbe fumar de por vida a todos los nacidos después de 2009*
> ...



Se esta quedando un mundo de lo más Woke ....!!!! Vaya infierno debe ser vivir en Nueva Zelanda y Australia con el gobierno metiendose a todas horas donde no le llaman ... Me pregunto prohibir fumar a los nacidos a partir de un determinado año es Constitucional en NZ o lo de todos los Kiwis son iguales con independencia de su sexo, religión, edad ..etc no aplica allí.


----------



## coscorron (16 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *❗¡Lanzamiento de misiles desde el Mar Negro!
> ❗Lanzamiento de unos 60 misiles desde el Mar Caspio.*
> *❗ 5 misiles en dirección a Kiev.*
> _*❗ También se registraron lanzamientos de misiles desde la dirección norte.
> ...



No puede ser porque la defensa aerea ucraniana seguro que ha derribado todos los lanzados y otros cinco que lanzarán el miercoles ...


----------



## Malevich (16 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La cruzada contra los cátaros sólo era el pretexto que necesitaba la Francia de Felipe Augusto para anexionarse el rico Condado de Tolosa (es decir, Occitania) y otros feudos antes que lo hiciera de forma definitiva Aragón. De haber ganado Pedro II en Muret, quizá con el tiempo habríamos sido testigos de la aparición de un reino occitano-aragonés a ambos lados de los Pirineos.



Y es que la conquista del sur de Francia fue eso una conquista, como la del sur de Italia en el siglo XIX.
Y ya que estamos, los franceses del norte hicieron bastante más el salvaje en su Midi que los castellanos en Andalucía ("Castilla la Novísima").


----------



## eljusticiero (16 Dic 2022)

EXPLOSIONES EN JARKIV, SUMY Y ODESA TRAS UN NUEVO ATAQUE RUSO MASIVO CON MISILES - OBJETIVOS CRITICOS ALCANZADOS

EXPLOSIONES TAMBIEN ESCUCHADAS EN KIEV


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Dic 2022)

Las explosiones retumban en el distrito Desnyansky en Kiev.
/Alcalde Klitschko/
#Kiev

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Dic 2022)

Pinta feo,


----------



## Octubrista (16 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El supuestamente ingeniero aeronáutico y economista y dice: _" Hemos dado armas a Ucrania, *pero al hacerlo, nos dimos cuenta de que* nuestras reservas militares se han agotado, también nos dimos cuenta de que nos faltan capacidades de defensa críticas para protegernos de un mayor nivel de amenazas en el propio continente europeo._ "
> 
> ¿Quieren hacerme creer que hasta que no dieron a Ucrania esa burrada de armas no se dieron cuenta de que se quedaban sin ellas?
> 
> ...



Tengo la impresión de que el ardor guerrero de Borrell y la Von der Leyen de debe a la cantidad de mierda que tienen guardada de sus corrupciones personales, y por eso hacen el papelón que hacen.

Sólo hay que ver lo apestoso que se percibe en los organismos de la UE, sin casi haber levantado la alfombra.

Es evidente que en política no interesan los personajes con integridad moral, y siempre se proyecta para los cargos a sujetos corruptos con grandes debilidades (cleptómanos, drogadictos, pederastas, ladrones, etc), porque llegado el momento hacen el papel que hacen ahora. 
Llevamos toda la vida viendo casos así.


----------



## coscorron (16 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las explosiones retumban en el distrito Desnyansky en Kiev.
> /Alcalde Klitschko/
> #Kiev
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Ayer Ucrania decidió demostrar que eran muy fuertes bombardeando indiscriminadamente Donetsk con un par de lanzadores Grad disparando directamente contra el centro de la ciudad y hoy se despiertan con misiles arramplando lo que queda de su sistema energetico ... Esta guerra como en todas sufren los civiles de los paises beligerantes incluidos nosotros aunque de momento Rusia se ha cuidado de no bombardear civiles directamente mientras que a Ucrania se le permite todo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tengo la impresión de que el ardor guerrero de Borrell y la Von der Leyen de debe a la cantidad de mierda que tienen guardada de sus corrupciones personales, y por eso hacen el papelón que hacen.
> 
> Sólo hay que ver lo apestoso que se percibe en los organismos de la UE, sin casi haber levantado la alfombra.
> 
> ...



La extorsión es una fuerte herramienta de poder político, sabiamente usada….y es lo que tenemos. A los que no es posible extorsionar, y no se plegan, les aplican el garrotazo en la cabeza como en las cavernas, caso de Carrero o Kennedy….


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

¿Quien decía qué el imperio no se vanagloriaba de sus matanzas?
Ahí tienen, nombran a un nuevo buque, como USS Fallujah.



https://www.zerohedge.com/g


...


----------



## arriondas (16 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y es que la conquista del sur de Francia fue eso una conquista, como la del sur de Italia en el siglo XIX.
> Y ya que estamos, los franceses del norte hicieron bastante más el salvaje en su Midi que los castellanos en Andalucía ("Castilla la Novísima").



Los que hablan del imperialismo ruso, de la Ucrania históricamente sometida por el janato y demás chorradas, deberían leer algo más de Historia de Francia. Porque Francia, la civilizada Francia, se creó con la espada; conquistas y anexiones de diversos feudos, sangrientas guerras civiles, represiones y masacres, sometimiento feroz de minorías, etc.


----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ucrania nacio corrupta hasta la medula, puede que no sobreviva a la guerra, como pais, nadie la echara en falta !!!.
> 
> PD- La perdida constante de poblacion, es la prueba de que ya era un estado fallido antes del 2014.



Hombre esto es curioso, ver paja en ojo ajeno y no en propio, no es para ser alabado en quíen sea que lo haga...

España es un estado PARAMAFIOSO, no te lleves a engaño... OSO, MASTROSO, CARCAÑOSO mediante; sólo te hace falta mirar lo que tenemos encima de la mesa, ya sea con nuestro EX-primer ciudadano, ya sea con los partidos de uno u otro color; LO PEOR que el ciudadano lo ha integrado tan ampliamente que es parte esencial del estado de cosas que permite el devenir del mismo... Franco tras fracasar el golpe de estado, mantuvo una guerra civil para poder cercenar a una buena parte de la población, SE DICE, QUE ERA una lucha anticomunista, para frenar el comunismo, para.... SE MIENTE, era una lucha CLASISTA, DE UNA CASTA gobernante para evitar LO INEVITABLE en aquellos momentos que era ni más, ni menos que la ELIMINACIÓN DE UNA ELITE chusquera y dominante, que tras infinidad de décadas de maluso, abuso y sobreuso de sus prácticas PARAMAFIOSAS habían llevado tanto a sí mismas como al país a la ruína mayormente y a un deterioro tan notable de la sociedad que simplemente estaban siendo PURGADAS, como cabría esperar de un ESTADO sano de las cosas (y no es que fuese ya temprana la depuración), el resultado tras años de guerra y llevar la ruína TOTAL Y ABSOLUTA a la economía fue una CRONIFICACIÓN de dicho estado PARAMAFIOSO, que por cierto, sigue vigente, tal fue el logro de dicha guerra y QUE ADEMAS probablemente volviese a darse, SOLO HAY QUE VER a las gentes de VOX o el PP mayormente, PERO puedes escuchar a Felipe Gonzalez el sociata o a alguno de las gentes sociatas para entender que este país es SU PAIS Y SE LO FOLLAN COMO QUIEREN... y cuidado, no es que Franco y los suyos no supiesen contra lo que luchaban, SOLO TENIAN QUE RECORDAR lo que había pasado al SUR DE ITALIA y a sus terratenientes y castas para saber a dónde tendrían que ir a parar en caso de PERDER ESA GUERRA... Oso, Mastroso, Carcañoso...

Qué lleva realmente a Ucrania a su autodestrucción como estado y a España a subsistir???... las TENSIONES GEOPOLÍTICAS, que amparadas en la juventud del propio estado permiten disensiones y diferentes MINI-MAFIAS que APOYANDOSE en el CONCEPTO PATRIA-ESTADO-NACION frente a CUCARACHAS permite un ataque al enemigo, o más o menos "El Padrino", dónde si hay que pegar un MAIDAN pues se da y a partir de ahí... y si hay que aplastar cucarachas, pues se aplastan...

En un escenario simple se coge a un sector FANATIZADO y conviértelo en los perros de presa para derrotar al que está enfrente... y ahí interviene el SECTARISMO-FANATICO de las SECTAS-NACIONALES y PATRIOTAS, que bien utilizadas se convierten en una especie de fuerza de choque para MACHACAR AL ENEMIGO, y dado que son SECTAS, no conocen, ni conocerán ningún tipo de límite, pues el ENEMIGO ES CUCARRACHA a la que hay que aplastar o adiestrar y sectarizar si es posible y sino, pues se les ata a árboles, si tienen suerte y sino, pues...

En este foro he leído a sectarios diciendo que hay que volver a pegar tiros en las cunetas; ya te imaginas que TIPEJOS se pueden esconder detrás de tales decires... SECTAS...

En España hablamos mucho de los MAIDAN y de los NAZIS DE GALIZIA... aquí esta gente está en el poder, se mantiene en él y si ve, aún cuando sólo sea un MINIMO rayo de luz que les pueda hacer sombra, caso del 15-M, no se cortan ni un pelo en UTILIZAR lo que sea NECESARIO y hasta DONDE SEA NECESARIO para destruirlo, machacarlo y llevarlo a un estado tan lamentable, que... pero CUIDADO es SÓLO un aviso, pues esas gentes son FANATICOS, son SECTARIOS, no conocen ni amigos, ni sentimentalismos, van sin ningún rubor a por quíen sea y hasta dónde haga falta y... HOY CONTROLAN TODO, pero si se les cayese un ministerio, un simple ministerio, ya VERIAS como actuan... en España el único motivo que mantiene esto como una balsa de aceite es que la población, no sólo es SUMISA, tal y como decía ANGUITA y con enorme razón es ADEMAS PARTE del asunto, del problema, es de hecho un sujeto NECESARIO para que ese estado de cosas perviva... o acaso no sabe la gente en este país cuando vota al PP, a quíen vota, porque no nos llevemos a engaño, un partido que tiene bajo su control la institución judicial, ni con esas es capaz de evitar sus escándalos y que esta institución tenga que... pero si es ver lo de la infanta y... en fin... ESPAÑA...

Te preguntas porqué España no tiene políticas propias????... qué crees que acontecería a esa CASTA-PARAMAFIOSA si por casualidad EE.UU. o la OTAN no estuviesen convencidos de que son sus vasallos????... qué sucedió en el SUR de Italia tras la caída de Musolini y con la invasión de EE.UU. y porqué sucedió aquello???...

En el mundo hay INTERESES y luego están los LUNATICOS-SECTARIOS-FANATIZADOS que se usan como soldados y que fue HITLER quíen mejor entendió como no sólo usar, sino adiestrar, que en eso fueron ellos los que más lustre y fuerza les consiguieron sacar, al menos los que más se han hecho notar en el relato de la historia... y se sigue el mismo patrón... habría que hablar aquí y mucho de Mussolini, un personaje muy poco tocado y yo creo que un gran visionario, que no tuvo suficiente DISCIPLINA y... Hitler con menos consiguió infinidad más, pero... MUSSOLINI, desde mi punto de vista era EL LISTO, la historia le ha enterrado, pero cuidado que es un personaje a re-estudiar y muy profundamente...


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Explosiones en Kiev a primera hora.
No se ve un carajo, pero haylas.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Víctimas de segunda en una guerra de ocho años


Como es costumbre, el mes de diciembre ha venido acompañado de numerosos actos en los que las personalidades más destacadas del año son resaltadas por su contribución a los distintos acontecimiento…




slavyangrad.es











Víctimas de segunda en una guerra de ocho años


16/12/2022


Como es costumbre, el mes de diciembre ha venido acompañado de numerosos actos en los que las personalidades más destacadas del año son resaltadas por su contribución a los distintos acontecimientos. Son habituales también las listas de personalidades del año. En un 2022 marcado por la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania y por la gran implicación de los países occidentales, era previsible que el título de hombre del año de medios como _Time_ recayera en Volodymyr Zelensky, el presidente que llegó al poder con la promesa del compromiso por una paz que no buscó ni antes de 2022 ni desde el 24 de febrero. Esta semana se ha celebrado también la entrega del premio Sajarov del Parlamento Europeo, que ha homenajeado al pueblo ucraniano por su resiliencia ante la agresión exterior, un anuncio acompañado de la promesa de más financiación -en realidad más deuda que Ucrania no podrá pagar- y un mayor compromiso para ayudar a la población a superar un invierno que se presenta catastrófico.

Una característica común a todos esos actos es el afán por resaltar dos ideas: la resistencia del pueblo ucraniano y la unidad del país. A ello hay que sumar el enaltecimiento de la voluntad de luchar mostrada por el ejército, algo de lo que nadie debería haber dudado, ya que, rearmado y probado durante ocho años de guerra de trincheras y acompañado por casi una década de trabajo ideológico de odio a todo lo ruso, incluido ahí el pueblo de Donbass, era evidente que, para las tropas, la lucha sería hasta el final. También es común a todos estos actos y alabanzas diarias que recibe Ucrania, aún más habituales que los anuncios de más entregas de armamento y financiación, que esa idea de fortaleza y de unidad ignore la situación de los últimos casi nueve años. Las cifras de víctimas dadas por Ucrania y repetidas en masa por toda la prensa occidental, comienzan el 24 de febrero y se limitan a la población y a las tropas que luchan del lado al que defiende Occidente. Quedan así borrados de toda realidad, no solo las más de 14.000 personas que murieron en los ocho primeros años de la guerra en Ucrania, sino toda la población civil que ha muerto, ha resultado herida y que ha sufrido y sufre las penurias de la guerra al otro lado del frente.

La idea de agresión rusa que Kiev consiguió instalar en la prensa mundial a lo largo de los ocho años de guerra en Donbass ha resultado extremadamente útil tanto para las autoridades como para los medios a la hora de presentar a Ucrania como una víctima inocente que lucha por la democracia contra la tiranía de “la guerra de Putin”. El inicio de la intervención militar rusa supuso una inmediata ola de solidaridad y compasión con la población ucraniana, un apoyo que esa población nunca mostró a quienes, al otro lado del frente, sufrían y siguen sufriendo su mismo destino. La población de Donbass no eligió la guerra en 2014 de la misma manera que la población de Ucrania no lo ha hecho en 2022.

El rechazo a un Gobierno que había llegado al poder por un método irregular y que había derrocado al presidente democráticamente elegido supuso en Donetsk y Lugansk la repetición de un escenario que se había vivido en Maidan y que Ucrania define como la _revolución de la dignidad_. Pero la ocupación de edificios administrativos no recibió en Donetsk y Lugansk el apoyo occidental sino que la protesta fue demonizada desde sus inicios, mucho antes de que el grupo armado llegado de Rusia capturara, con _Strelkov_ al frente, la comisaría de Slavyansk. En el momento en el que la situación requería de diplomacia, el Gobierno de Turchinov-Yatseniuk respondió con un diálogo que únicamente incluía a grupos y personalidades pro-Maidan e inventando una _operación antiterrorista_ para justificar el uso del ejército dentro del territorio nacional, trató de usar la fuerza militar para resolver un problema político. Una situación que se repitió sistemáticamente a lo largo de los siete años del proceso de Minsk, ese que ahora incluso quienes más lo defendieron admiten que fue una herramienta con la que Ucrania logró ganar tiempo para rearmarse.

En todo ese tiempo, en el que Kiev mantuvo artificialmente una guerra de trincheras de baja intensidad con el objetivo de mantener la tensión y buscar concesiones rusas pero sin aumentar excesivamente la violencia para no causar una intervención rusa, la población de Donbass ha sido la gran ignorada. Ucrania no solo se negó a conceder amnistía a quienes hubieran participado en la guerra, sino que buscó y sigue buscando castigar a quienes han luchado en este tiempo en el frente. No eran soldados rusos quienes durante ocho inviernos sufrieron el frío de la estepa en las trincheras sino jóvenes y no tan jóvenes locales que, en muchos casos, no vieron más salida profesional que arriesgar sus vidas. Ucrania, Francia y Alemania, que se comprometieron a reanudar el sistema bancario en Donbass, nunca cumplieron su palabra y el estado de guerra ha supuesto para la que era una de las regiones más importantes de Ucrania, una deteriorada situación económica en la que el ejército era una de las escasas vías relativamente seguras de garantizar un salario a fin de mes. A las carencias que implica necesariamente el estado de guerra hay que sumar la destrucción física y la falta de agua, luz o comunicaciones, que ha sido un factor común en las zonas del frente desde 2014.

Desde el pasado febrero, y especialmente desde finales de mayo, cuando Ucrania no vio ya peligro alguno en atacar el centro de Donetsk -ya que no iba a provocar una reacción rusa especialmente dura-, es la población de la ciudad más importante de Donbass la que sufre todas esas carencias. La situación del suministro de agua, controlado por Ucrania al norte de la región, es especialmente grave y se ha podido ver a personas recogiendo agua directamente del río Kalmius. Desde el verano, la zona urbana de Donetsk -cuya población supera el millón- vive con un suministro de agua de apenas unas horas, tres veces a la semana, con horarios que no siempre pueden cumplirse. La falta de agua implica también ausencia de calefacción. Todo ello sin que su resiliencia, que dura más de ocho años, no diez meses, sea resaltada en los grandes foros internacionales ni se muestre la solidaridad con un pueblo que parece no existir. Esa unidad del pueblo que tanto se repite hoy en día se limita únicamente al se encuentra en el lado correcto del frente a pesar de que la situación de la población civil no solo es similar, sino que en ocasiones es aún más grave.

Es el caso de la seguridad, que en ciudades como Donetsk, hasta hace unos meses una ciudad relativamente protegida y en cuyo centro no hay instalaciones militares, no está garantizada a ninguna hora y en ningún lugar. Utilizando cohetes Grad, notoriamente indiscriminados, Ucrania ha demostrado en la última semana que no hay momento en el que la población puede salir a la calle a realizar sus tareas del día a día o a acudir al trabajo sin sentirse en peligro. Ucrania ha atacado a la hora de comer, a la hora de regresar del trabajo o, como ayer, a primera hora de la mañana.

Como recogían incluso los medios occidentales, habituados a ignorar los bombardeos en el lado incorrecto del frente “los prorrusos” o “los gobiernos títere de Rusia” denunciaron ayer el peor bombardeo del centro de Donetsk desde 2014. A lo largo de los últimos siete años, Ucrania ha golpeado, en ocasiones sin piedad, zonas de las afueras de la ciudad y ha destruido localidades cercanas como Spartak, pero el centro de la principal ciudad de Donbass había quedado relativamente intacto. La lista de calles atacadas ayer por los 40 cohetes Grad ucranianos -Artyom, Universitetskaya o el embarcadero- dejan claro, para cualquier conocedor de la ciudad, que se trataba de barrios residenciales y de oficinas. La universidad, una sala de calderas o simples edificios de pisos sufrieron daños en un ataque que mató a al menos una persona e hirió a una decena.

Sin embargo, el objetivo de estos bombardeos indiscriminados y prácticamente diarios desde el 29 de mayo no es solo matar y destruir sino sobe todo intimidar. Cada residente de Donetsk es consciente ya de que no hay lugar ni momento del día en el que pueda sentirse completamente seguro. Y disparado cohetes Grad, contra los que la defensa aérea rusa no puede permitirse luchar a diario, Ucrania busca también minar la confianza de la población en la capacidad rusa de defenderla. Después de más de seis meses de bombardeos indiscriminados y un constante goteo de bajas entre la población civil, queda claro que la única defensa posible para la población de Donetsk es alejar al máximo a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de los límites de la ciudad. Sin embargo, incluso entonces, Ucrania dispondrá de la artillería de largo alcance y misiles más precisos con los que continuar atacando.

En su artículo de esta semana en _The Washington Post,_ Max Boot, profesional de buscar más guerra y más enfrentamiento con Rusia, pedía que le fuera entregado a Ucrania todo el armamento necesario para que pudiera atacar cada metro de tierra ucraniana _ocupada por Rusia_. Quizá los columnistas occidentales buscan que Ucrania pueda hacer en todo el sur, en todo Donbass y en toda Crimea, lo que Kiev lleva más de seis meses haciendo en Donetsk. Es improbable que, incluso en ese caso, la población del lado incorrecto del frente recibiera compasión alguna de quienes muestran su solidaridad con el pueblo ucraniano enviando más armas para matar y exigiendo que solo pueda haber una negociación de paz según los términos ucranianos, es decir, tras la rendición de Rusia y de esa población que lleva ocho años resistiendo a la agresión militar, económica, política y diplomática ucraniana, que comenzó siete años antes de que las tropas rusas cruzaran la frontera en dirección a Kiev.


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Usted debió ser un buen golfo



Un artista.


----------



## kozioł (16 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los que hablan del imperialismo ruso, de la Ucrania históricamente sometida por el janato y demás chorradas, deberían leer algo más de Historia de Francia. Porque Francia, la civilizada Francia, se creó con la espada; conquistas y anexiones de diversos feudos, sangrientas guerras civiles, represiones y masacres, sometimiento feroz de minorías, etc.



Sí, claro. Como el imperio español.

Pero aquí el tema es cómo trata un gobierno a sus ciudadanos. Y en eso la URSS y China son campeonas.
Millones de muertos a manos del dictador de turno, que por ejemplo "arregla las cosechas" y acto seguido mueren de hambre millones. Eso por no hablar de los gulags donde uno acababa sin juicio posible, sin otro delito que ser fiel de una religión cualquiera. Eso sigue pasando hoy día.

Además, el "Jan" que dirige Rusia hoy fue hace 32 años miembro de la policía más sanguinaria de Europa, y asesinó personalmente a decenas de personas. Hoy nos dice que "el comunismo es una evolución lógica del cristianismo" y encima pretende hacernos creer que es adalid de la fe en Dios.

En el dios Dinero con Poder, se le olvida decir.

Y sigue matando oligarcas y periodistas, aunque estén en países remotos. Incluso en su país siempre ocurren "misteriosos accidentes" como el de Smolensk. Pero luego siempre pretende ser nuestro "amigo".

Todos los que os beneficiáis del Dinero de la Mafia Rusa sin haceros preguntas necesitáis constantemente el "y tú más" para aplacar vuestra maltrecha conciencia. Por eso tanto mensaje en el forito, para que te confirmen en tu fantasía con thankitos.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 15 de diciembre de 2022*

Territorios fronterizos rusos:

▪ En la región de Kursk, formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la granja Kucherov, en el distrito de Belovskiy. Sin víctimas, infraestructura civil dañada.

▪ El pueblo de Stariy Khutor, en la región de Belgorod, también ha sido objeto de disparos. La metralla dañó una línea de transmisión eléctrica, no hubo heridos.

Región de Kharkiv:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han llevado a cabo varios ataques contra objetivos enemigos en Kharkiv. Según informes preliminares, alcanzaron la CHPP-5 en el distrito de Kholodnogorsk, la estación de ferrocarril de Minutka y almacenes.

▪ Por la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron una instalación cerca de Pesochyn, tras lo cual se produjo un apagón en partes de la región durante algún tiempo.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas realizaron varios intentos ofensivos hacia Kislovka y el sur de Ploshchanka. Los combatientes de las AFU recibieron fuego de artillería y se retiraron.

Dirección de soledar :

▪ Zona de Bakhmutsky (Artemovsky)
➖ En la propia Bajmut, los combates continúan en el sureste de la ciudad, cerca de la calle Fiódor Maksimenko y el carril Pervomaysky.
El ejército ucraniano también combate al sur, cerca de Kleshcheyevka y Opytne, donde combatientes de la PMC de Wagner intentan romper las defensas enemigas en una zona residencial.
➖ Al oeste de Andreevka y Kurdyumovka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lograron tomar varios bastiones de las AFU.

▪ En el sector de Toretsky, el mando de las AFU está redesplegando personal desde la dirección de Kherson hacia las líneas defensivas al oeste de Kurdyumivka y cerca de Donetsk.

▪ Continúan los combates de posición en el sector de Lisichansk, en Bilohorivka.

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪ El enemigo lanzó ataques masivos de MLRS HIMARS en Stakhanov, dañando al menos 50 edificios residenciales.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas bombardearon el centro de Donetsk, dañando la Catedral de la Transfiguración y otros edificios civiles, con civiles heridos.

▪ Continúan los combates posicionales en Marinka, los alrededores de Krasnogorovka y Bolshaya Novoselka.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en el sector sur del frente: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron Kherson y sus alrededores, el enemigo bombardeó un hotel en Hola Prystan y Skadovsk.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Cortes de luz en Madrid: Iberdrola programa apagones entre el 13 y el 16 de diciembre por labores de mantenimiento
> 
> 
> Hasta 30 municipios se verán afectados por el parón temporal en el suministro eléctrico en la región
> ...



A mi que realicen cortes de suministro en invierno 'por mantenimiento' me escama. ¿No pueden elegir un momento peor? lo veo como parte de un mismo escenario de catástrofe energética prefabricado.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 15 al 16 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Las fuerzas rusas atacan posiciones de las AFU en los pueblos de Zaselye y Popovka, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Staritsa, Vysokaya Yaruga y Morokhovets.

▪ En dirección a Starobelsk, las unidades rusas atacaron acumulaciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en Tabayivka, Berestivka, Stelmakhivka y Yampolovka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron concentraciones de unidades ucranianas en Verkhnekamensk, Sporny, Bajmut y Kleshcheyivka.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, el enemigo atacó un depósito de municiones en Irmino durante la noche y disparó cohetes HIMARS contra edificios residenciales en Stajanov y Lantrativka: al menos ocho personas murieron y 23 resultaron heridas.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon posiciones de las AFU en Avdiivka, Nevelske y Krasnohorivka.

A su vez, durante la noche, formaciones ucranianas bombardearon instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Horlivka y Makeyevka.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra objetivos en Novomikhailovka, Vremyivka y Ugledar.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra posiciones enemigas en Dorozhnyanka, Hulaypol y Hulaypol.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó puntos de tiro de unidades ucranianas en Nikopol e Ilinka.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon concentraciones enemigas en Kherson, Tokarevka y Novotyagynka.

Durante la noche, las AFU atacaron infraestructuras civiles en Kajovka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 11.00 horas del 16 de diciembre de 2022*

Las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Vagner siguen luchando en el este de Bakhmut. Las formaciones ucranianas mantienen bastiones en la zona urbana.

En la zona de Bajmut (Artemivsk), unidades del 3er batallón del 28º Ombra y del 46º Oaembra de las AFU intentaron contraatacar las posiciones rusas en Ozaryanivka.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas rechazaron el ataque, las fuerzas de las Brigadas 28 y 46 se retiraron con pérdidas. En una compañía del batallón de la 28ª Brigada, el número de muertos y heridos superó el 84% del número real.

▪ Los grupos combinados de artillería de las brigadas mecanizadas 28ª y 53ª disparan contra posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ozaryanivka, Kurdyumivka.

▪ El mando ucraniano pretende lanzar una contraofensiva en la zona de Bajmut en la tercera semana de diciembre con el objetivo de empujar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a 10-15 km de la actual línea del frente.

Para reforzar la agrupación, los batallones 105, 106 y 107 de la 63 Ombra de las AFU están siendo transferidos desde la dirección de Kherson a la estación de Udachnoye, mientras que al menos el batallón 98 de la 60 Ombra ha llegado a Bakhmut.

▪ Se han entregado municiones y combustible y lubricantes a Chasov Yar. En Kostyantynivka, está en marcha la distribución de los hombres movilizados a las unidades de Bakhmut, Soledar e Ivanivske.

En el sector de Soledar, los wagnerianos completaron el despeje de Yakovlevka, proporcionando una cabeza de puente para la ofensiva contra Soledar.

En el sector de Lisychansk, unidades de la 81ª OAEMB libran combates posicionales en las afueras occidentales de Belogorovka. Se han desplegado lanzagranadas y munición en la zona de combate.

En las últimas semanas, algunas unidades de los 24, 60, 63, 65, Ombra, 46 OAEMR, 71 EBR, 128 OgshbR y 112º RR TRO de las AFU han sido redesplegadas a la zona de combate.

Es necesario un refuerzo significativo de la guarnición para mantener Bakhmut, cuya pérdida podría dañar seriamente la imagen de las AFU. Su defensa y heroización, siguiendo el ejemplo de Mariupol, es una prioridad para ellos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La extorsión es una fuerte herramienta de poder político, sabiamente usada….y es lo que tenemos. A los que no es posible extorsionar, y no se plegan, les aplican el garrotazo en la cabeza como en las cavernas, caso de Carrero o Kennedy….



Osease que: Carrero se enfrentó a Kissinger y Franco con Hitler en Hendaia en 1940....  
Mala ficción, mucha fantasía y cero documentación...
Un poco de seriedad tampoco estaría mal.


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi que realicen cortes de suministro en invierno 'por mantenimiento' me escama. ¿No pueden elegir un momento peor? lo veo como parte de un mismo escenario de catástrofe energética prefabricado.



Hace unos días fue por mi zona -meseta norte-, Ibertrola alegó sobrecargas en la red. No hacía nada de frío. Ensayos diría yo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> A mi que realicen cortes de suministro en invierno 'por mantenimiento' me escama. ¿No pueden elegir un momento peor? lo veo como parte de un mismo escenario de catástrofe energética prefabricado.



Los realizan habitualmente, tampoco nos pongamos paranoicos cuando no toca....ya tendremos tiempo  

PD: Julio-agosto también se realizaron en Madrid por Iberdrola con una búsqueda es fácil.

Saludos


----------



## arriondas (16 Dic 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Sí, claro. Como el imperio español.
> 
> Pero aquí el tema es cómo trata un gobierno a sus ciudadanos. Y en eso la URSS y China son campeonas.
> Millones de muertos a manos del dictador de turno, que por ejemplo "arregla las cosechas" y acto seguido mueren de hambre millones. Eso por no hablar de los gulags donde uno acababa sin juicio posible, sin otro delito que ser fiel de una religión cualquiera. Eso sigue pasando hoy día.
> ...



Sí claro... Después de los que pasó en el 2020, más de uno debería callarse la boca. 

Estás tú como para hablar de maltrecha conciencia, en serio.


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Imágenes de la batalla: Escuadrones de asalto de la PMC Wagner desalojan la aldea de Yakovlevka, tomadas el día anterior.
La aldea abre el camino para que las fuerzas rusas lleguen a Soledar, lo que les permitirá lanzar un asalto contra los barrios de la ciudad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

El avión de control IL-76 A-50U Sergey Atayants despega de un aeródromo en Bielorrusia.
Así lo informan medios bielorrusos prooccidentales y de Kiev.
Este avión AWACS puede utilizarse para controlar la aviación de combate para apuntar a objetivos aéreos, terrestres y marítimos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Bombarderos Tu-95 de la Fuerza Aérea rusa en el aire: una nueva serie de misiles Kh-101 se lanza hacia Ucrania desde Volgodonsk.
Llegadas a Pavlograd.
Un vídeo muestra la explosión en Zaporizhzhya y el sobrevuelo de un misil en la región de Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Continúa el ataque, explosión en el distrito Holosiivskyy de Kiev, que todo el mundo se ponga a cubierto - Klitschko
No hay luz en Dnipropetrovsk.
En Kremenchuk no hay luz ni calefacción.
"Kharkiv está sin energía, pero todos los 'Punkti Nezmlamnosti' están funcionando, donde puedes calentarte, recargar tu teléfono, hay té caliente e internet", alcalde Terekhov.
Los ferrocarriles de las provincias de Kharkiv Kirovohrad y Dnipropetrovsk están haciendo circular trenes con la ayuda de locomotoras diésel de reserva - Ukrozhd.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Palmaron en la última glaciación. Si hubieran estados preparados para el frío habrían sido bolas de pelo.



Nos pasaron el metabolismo de asimilación de grasas, sus narices eran más anchas para calentar el aire frio. lo que les mato fue la falta de animales que provoco el la bajada de temperaturas, eran 100% carnívoros y su gasto energético era de unas 4.800 calorías en contraste del H. sapiens de solo unas 2.500 calorías, murieron de hambre más que de frio.









Neandertales y mamuts compartieron adaptaciones genéticas al frío


Los perfiles genéticos de dos mamíferos extintos con ascendencia africana --mamuts lanudos y...




www.europapress.es












La herencia contra el frío del neandertal


La especie nos transmitió los genes para metabolizar las grasas y aguantar en un continente recién deshelado




elpais.com












Los neandertales desarrollaron una gran nariz para sobrevivir al frío


Las fosas nasales también permitían inhalar «considerablemente más» aire que los homo sapiens




www.hoy.es












Los genes de los neandertales ayudaron al hombre moderno a adaptarse al frío - EFEverde


Los genes de los neandertales ayudaron al hombre moderno a adaptarse al frío




efeverde.com






Morfología










Adaptación de dieta al clima dio ventaja al hombre sobre el neandertal


La manera en que adaptaron su dieta a los cambios en el clima dio una ventaja al hombre ( <em>Homo sapiens</em> ) sobre el neandertal ( <em>Homo neanderthalensis</em> ).




www.nacion.com


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

La UE y la OTAN emitirán en breve una declaración en la que pedirán a Rusia que ponga fin a la guerra y retire sus tropas de Ucrania y se comprometan a apoyar plenamente a Kiev, ha informado Politico, citando un documento que ha obtenido.
Tras meses de retrasos, se espera que la UE y la OTAN hagan formalmente un llamamiento conjunto a Rusia.
La declaración llevaba más de un año en fase de borrador, pero quedó en suspenso debido a las tensiones entre Turquía y Chipre. Ahora parece estar cerca una versión final, según los diplomáticos.
"Aunque el texto es en gran medida anodino, hacerlo oficial sería un importante logro diplomático, habida cuenta de los meses que se tardó en adoptarlo. Se esperaba que el documento se firmara en la cumbre de la OTAN que se celebrará en Madrid en junio", escribió Politico.
❗ En definitiva el documento es tan importante que casi no hay forma de que pase un año 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ProfeInsti (16 Dic 2022)

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, visitará el lunes Bielorrusia para reunirse con su homólogo Alexander Lukashenko. 
El encuentro tendrá lugar en el Palacio de la Independencia, en la capital bielorrusa, Minsk.


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Varias secciones del ferrocarril están des energizadas en las regiones de Kharkiv, Kirovohrad y Dnepropetrovsk.


Lorena

@Afroditaa1984
·
38min

Toda la región de Kharkiv también está sin electricidad, informó Oblenergo


Lorena

@Afroditaa1984
·
38min

Un nuevo golpe a Kyiv, distrito de Goloseevsky.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Consecuencias de los ataques en Ucrania: la central térmica de Krivoy Rog, la más potente de Europa alimentada con combustible sólido, se ve afectada.

▪El metro de Kiev y Dnipropetrovsk está suspendido.
▪El suministro de agua en todos los distritos de Kiev está interrumpido debido a los daños en la infraestructura eléctrica. Se pide a los residentes que preparen un suministro de agua potable y técnica, - Klitschko









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

DTEK está conmutando algunas regiones ucranianas a apagones de emergencia sin horario de apagones. Se desconoce el momento de la transición a los apagones programados.

En Odessa, el gauleiter local dijo después de que la ciudad quedara sin energía que no diría a nadie cuándo la ciudad tendría electricidad para "no ayudar a planear nuevas huelgas". Ciertamente, sin sus declaraciones, nadie podrá saber si la ciudad tiene luz o no.

En Kiev, Klitschko ha pedido un suministro urgente de agua para los que aún la tienen. El suministro de agua ya se ha cortado en algunas partes de la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Mujer despechada por algo…y ha tirado de la manta. Son así de imprevisibles….
> 
> También en las fosas marianas manejan venganza fría por su espionaje telefónico por parte de la CIA, con la ayuda de los daneses…
> 
> Le ha pegado una patada a la diplomacia occidental…hablar ahora con Putin será más complicado…




Le he zankeado el mensaje porque suelo hacerlo con todos los que me citan, pero no estoy de acuerdo con usted, porque no se llega a ser canciller de Alemania reaccionando por un despecho o por un calentón. Esta mujer es más cerebral de lo que usted cree y ha roto la baraja poniendo las cartas boca arriba. La pregunta es por qué lo hace y qué pretende. Es física, licenciada en química cuántica, doctorada en la Central de Química Física de la Academia de Ciencias en Berlín y además es alemana. No concuerda con su suposición de que reacciona por despecho. No.

Ahora pienso que sus declaraciones tienen como objetivo no solamente informar a los ciudadanos europeos, sino sobre todo sus palabras van dirigidas a la cípula europea, los Burreles, Vondernazin y demás que no paran de soltar una mentira tras otra. Les ha descubierto el juego a ojos de todo el mundo, sus mentiras son ahora más evidentes. Pero sobre todo ha abierto una veda a cualquier político o persona de influencia que quiera contar lo que de verdad está pasando. Ahora lo tendrán más fácil basándose en sus propias declaraciones: "_Como Merkel ha dicho._..."

Hará falta algo de tiempo para saber si es esto lo que pretende Merkel o no, pero por favor, no seamos tan simplistas de pensar que lo ha hecho por despecho como si Merkel fuese una corista del Salvamé (basura televisiva del corazón). No nos guiemos por clichés tan banales e infundados, por favor...


----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Guerra, ¿ donde esta la guerra ?
> 
> 
> *Más cadenas: Nueva Zelanda prohíbe fumar de por vida a todos los nacidos después de 2009*
> ...



Ya tenemos a otra LUNATICA y OTRA LEY SECA... esta gente o lo hace con mala leche para aprovecharse, recomiendo a todos ver la serie
"Boardwalk Empire", especialmente sus primeros capítulos, dónde el protagonista brinda efusivamente tras la aprobación de dicha ley seca, dado que ya ha anticipado el INMENSO NEGOCIO que se habría ante sus piés... 

De la gente que aprueba este tipo de leyes jamás uno sabe si lo hacen para formar parte del negocio, o porque son TAN ESTUPIDOS que ni ven lo que tienen ante sus narices...

El tabaco es un negocio INMENSO y de proporciones bestiales para todos... es una FALACIA QUE a la sanidad le cueste un CENTAVO, la sanidad y el mundo de las pensiones ESPECÍFICAMENTE DEBERÍA volver obligatorio el fumar, haría más bien al sistema que cualquier otro cálculo o cambio, ya no DIGO AL SISTEMA de ingresos del estado, donde por cada cajetilla se lleva un pastizal, vamos que UN FUMADOR es algo así como una especie de generador de INGRESOS PERPETUOS, y a un tiempo RENUNCIA activamente A AÑOS DE VIDA y de cobro de sus pensiones, a la par que consumo de diversos e ingente cantidad de fármacos...

Y no soy fumador, ni lo he sido y para más inri DETESTO EL TABACO y debería ser obligatorio que los fumadores sólo pudiesen fumar en EXTERIOR...


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nos pasaron el metabolismo de asimilación de grasas, sus narices eran más anchas para calentar el aire frio. lo que les mato fue la falta de animales que provoco el la bajada de temperaturas, eran 100% carnívoros y su gasto energético era de unas 4.800 calorías en contraste del H. sapiens de solo unas 2.500 calorías, murieron de hambre más que de frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como paleoantropólogo de fama mundial, he elaborado una teoría personal e intransferible, además de singularísima.
El neandertal por su condición nómada, colapsó -odio este americanismo- ante el stress periódico y acumulativo de recoger, empaquetar y cargar con el ajuar del clan.

La ventaja evolutiva del sapiens fue hacerse sedentario y firmar una hipoteca.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Rusia dispara 72 misiles contra Ucrania en una hora
Daños en las instalaciones energéticas del este y el sur del país - Galushchenko, Ministro de Energía ucraniano.
Alrededor de 15 ataques con misiles en la región de Zaporizhzhya - jefe de OVA Starukh.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Antes de cada cierre de Ucrania, Rusia se queda sin misiles. Pero el día de los golpes, reaparecen mágicamente, después de lo cual en Ucrania esperan que se enciendan las luces para escribir que la próxima vez definitivamente terminarán. Justo antes de la próxima ola de golpes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Dic 2022)

Los chechenos a lo suyo…caza de OTANejos despistados…poco a poco y sin pausa…








Опубликовано видео "блестящей работы" российских дронов


Пресекается каждая попытка ВСУ перейти в наступление, отметил глава Чечни.




military.pravda.ru


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Antes de cada cierre de Ucrania, Rusia se queda sin misiles. Pero el día de los golpes, reaparecen mágicamente, después de lo cual en Ucrania esperan que se enciendan las luces para escribir que la próxima vez definitivamente terminarán. Justo antes de la próxima ola de golpes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Occidente como en su momento Hitler, esperan que las armas rusas se agoten…en vano…al final es un fallo de la inteligencia militar grave….muy grave…


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Dic 2022)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Yo estuve dándole vueltas también a esto, lo puse un puñado de páginas atrás… para mi no tiene sentido que lo dijera sin una intención posterior, no había pensado en ese aviso a alemanes y europeos de a pie que propones, pero tiene sentido para mi.
> 
> Mi teoría era que le daba a Rusia la “excusa oficial“ perfecta, aunque ellos ya lo supieran, para pisar el acelerador y que esto acabara cuanto antes para volver a la “normalidad “ y retomar cuanto antes las relaciones cordiales con Rusia, que siempre he pensado que era lo que ella deseaba y promovía y que Alemania necesita como respirar.
> 
> ...




Leí su aportación y también estoy de acuerdo con este nuevo mensaje de usted al respecto. Merkel ve cómo Alemania se arruina a pasos agigantados, con escasez de energía que paga a precios desorbitados y con sus grandes empresas deslocalizándose para ser competitivas. Creo que en primer lugar ha querido informar a todo el mundo de la realidad de la situación. 

La prueba es que en España sus declaraciones han pasado desapercibidas, ningún medio destacado lo ha sacado en primera plana, pese a merecerlo, y en los telediarios ni ha sido mencionada o han sacado una frase de contexto. La gente de mi entorno no se ha enterado de que Merkel ha hablado, señal de que ha dicho algo que no interesa que se conozca, ha dado una información importantísima y no quieren que la gente la conozca. La han tapado.

Busca una reacción, la pregunta es de quien, de los ciudadanos o de los políticos. Pienso que los ciudadanos no van a reaccionar y me temo que los políticos seguirán el guión establecido. Sí creo que facilita la tarea a aquellas personas con poder de decisión que estén en desacuerdo con seguir arruinando sus países en beneficio de los intereses del Norte de América. 

Hará falta tiempo para saber si sus declaraciones han dado algún fruto o no


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Candidato a gobernador de Kentucky, ex-EE.UU. candidato al Congreso Jeff Young: Sí, Donetsk ahora es parte de Rusia, y todo el “gobierno” ucraniano en Kyiv es un gobierno nazi controlado por la CIA y el Pentágono.
> 
> 
> Los escolares ucranianos, que fueron entrenados en el campamento infantil "Azovac", comenzaron a recibir las primeras invitaciones para el reclutamiento. La foto muestra una invitación emitida en la región de Ternopil a un estudiante de 16 años
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1293857
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1293858
> ...



buenos dias don pimpón digoo @terro6666 buenos dias espinete digo @wysiwyg todo bien eh?


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Occidente como en su momento Hitler, esperan que las armas rusas se agoten…en vano…al final es un fallo de la inteligencia militar grave….muy grave…



Fallo de inteligencia. Sin más.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Ya sale en periódicos extranjeros...

*UE retira volúmenes récord de gas de sus instalaciones de UGS durante dos días seguidos*


16 diciembre 2022 11:01


La Unión Europea (UE) por segundo día consecutivo retira de las instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo (UGS) un volumen récord de gas para este momento en todo el historial de observaciones, escribe TASS citando datos de Gas Infrastructure Europe. Así, el 14 de diciembre se sustrajeron 762 millones de metros cúbicos de las instalaciones de almacenamiento europeas. metro.


La necesidad de tales volúmenes se explica por el enfriamiento en la mayoría de los países europeos. En este contexto, las extracciones de gas de las UGSF superan los promedios a largo plazo durante más de una semana. En concreto, el 13 de diciembre se sacaron de las instalaciones de almacenamiento 738 millones de metros cúbicos . m _

Sin embargo, ahora se informa que las UGSF europeas están llenas en un 85,87 %, un 10,37 % más que el promedio para esta fecha en los últimos cinco años.

iz.ru


PD: La última frase es importante, pero: El año pasado estaban los depósitos de la UE un 20% por debajo de los niveles actuales ( en realidad no son tan malos)

Pero: Letonia está un 10% por debajo de los niveles del año pasado a estas fechas.

Y..... : Lo más importantes hay 1/4 de flujo hacia los depósitos de almacenaje de las UE , apenas es significativo...un día con tiempo haré un análisis pequeño de como va el tema.

El problema gordo empieza sobre el 15 de abril porque los depósitos van a estar muy bajos, lo de ahora que ya es un gran problema igual nos parece el reino de Midas.


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

En la pantalla, no tienen cams suficientes para completar el mosaico.



Edito: Ahora mismo, lo han completado.


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

*la Federación Rusa disparó más de 70 misiles contra Ucrania en una hora, – UP*


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Dic 2022)

⚡Rusia lanzó 72 misiles contra Ucrania en una hora

Instalaciones de energía dañadas en el este y sur del país - Ministro de Energía de Ucrania, Galushchenko.

Alrededor de 15 ataques con misiles en la región de Zaporizhzhia, - Starukh, jefe de la OVA.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

*El piloto estadounidense F-35B optó por expulsarse después de un aterrizaje fallido*
Hoy, 11:08
0

Un video del aterrizaje fallido de un cazabombardero multifuncional F-35B de quinta generación durante una práctica de despegue y aterrizaje vertical en la Base de la Fuerza Aérea de Fort Worth en Texas se ha filtrado a las redes sociales.



Después de tocar la pista, el F-35B saltó, debido a una rotura en el tren de aterrizaje delantero, la cola de la aeronave se levantó y la aeronave fue arrastrada por el suelo. Además, las alas del luchador se engancharon en la tira. El piloto se expulsó al mismo tiempo. Aparentemente, el piloto decidió que estaba en grave peligro.


El incidente fue informado el 15 de diciembre por representantes de Lockheed Martin. También se indica que el piloto se expulsó de manera segura y actualmente se encuentra bajo supervisión médica. La policía llegó al lugar.

Según el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU., el aterrizaje fallido fue realizado por un avión de combate, que aún no se ha puesto en servicio. Según datos preliminares, la causa de la emergencia fue la pulsación que se presentó en el motor.

El anterior incidente con el F-35 ocurrió en octubre de este año, cuando un caza del 388th Fighter Regiment se estrelló en la pista. No se informan las causas y los detalles del accidente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Así lo informó la publicación "Strana.ua" con referencia a los residentes locales.

“En Kyiv, la luz comenzó a desaparecer (quién la tenía). Las llegadas también se escuchan en la parte sur de la capital, escribe el politólogo Yury Romanenko. Esto también lo confirman los residentes de Kyiv: “Hay otra explosión en el distrito Desnyansky de Kyiv, la luz ha desaparecido parcialmente”, dice la publicación en el canal Telegram.

Además, el alcalde de Kyiv, Vitaliy Klitschko, dijo que en todas las regiones de la ciudad, debido a los daños en la infraestructura energética, hay interrupciones en el suministro de agua. Instó a abastecerse de agua potable e industrial.



“El tráfico del metro se ha detenido temporalmente en todas las líneas. Las estaciones de metro funcionan como un refugio”, escribió el alcalde de la ciudad en su canal de Telegram.


----------



## SatanClaus (16 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nos pasaron el metabolismo de asimilación de grasas, sus narices eran más anchas para calentar el aire frio. lo que les mato fue la falta de animales que provoco el la bajada de temperaturas, eran 100% carnívoros y *su gasto energético era de unas 4.800 calorías en contraste del H. sapiens de solo unas 2.500 calorías*, murieron de hambre más que de frio.



Es decir, de una criris energética de manual. Con lo que se demuestra que la disponibilidad de recursos y energía no solo determina nuestro pasado, sino también nuestra evolución.

En el fondo es esperanzador. Nosotros somos los supervivientes de aquello, y ahora enfrentamos nuestra crisis particular. El _homo_ que nos suceda no sé si será negro o rosa o a cuadros, pero que estará adaptado a una menor disponibilidad de recursos, de eso no tengo dudas.


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Post retirado por llevar otro vídeo que no considero conveniente publicar.


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> La raya ha sido abandonada por los dos países. Pero en Portugal consideran que es culpa nuestra.
> Del mismo modo que aquí echamos la culpa a Francia de la falta de buenas conexiones por el Pirineo central



Conozco bien Portugal y los portugueses tienen un sentimiento de envidia e inferioridad, respecto a España, pero no nos acusan de nada, ellos eligieron su alianza con los britanicos y los dos paises hemos vivido desde entonces de espaldas, Portugal no le dio problemas, ni le pidio nada a España y viceversa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Todo este teatro??  reculando que es gerundio.

*Los reyes rusos de los fertilizantes obtendrán un alivio de las sanciones de la UE*


Seis magnates rusos de los fertilizantes y los productos químicos se librarán en parte de las sanciones de la UE después de un acuerdo de última hora en Bruselas el jueves (15 de diciembre).

La lista incluye a los magnates de los fertilizantes Andrey Melnichenko y su esposa Aleksandra, los magnates de los fertilizantes Andrey Guryev y Moshe Kantor, el magnate de los productos químicos Dmitry Mazepin y el multimillonario agrícola Vadim Moshkovich, dijeron fuentes diplomáticas.
a ONG en Bruselas.

Están sujetos a congelamientos de activos y prohibiciones de visas existentes en la UE por apoyar el esfuerzo bélico de Rusia.
Según el acuerdo del jueves, los países individuales de la UE tendrán la libertad de descongelar su dinero si es "estrictamente necesario" para acelerar los envíos de alimentos y fertilizantes, especialmente a África.

Pero las capitales de la UE deberán "consultar" a la Comisión de la UE antes de poder seguir adelante.
La decisión siguió a las conversaciones de los embajadores de última hora al margen de una cumbre de la UE en Bruselas.
Y desbloqueó un compromiso más amplio sobre la novena ronda de sanciones a Rusia, que ahora debe entrar en vigor al mediodía del viernes, poco antes de que los líderes de la UE celebren sus conferencias de prensa posteriores a la cumbre.

Lituania y Polonia habían amenazado con retrasar todo si los obligaban a descongelar las fortunas de los reyes de los fertilizantes en toda la UE27.
Pero los pesos pesados de la UE, Francia, Alemania y los Países Bajos, respaldados por Bélgica, Italia, Portugal y España, habían presionado con fuerza para descongelar los fertilizantes en nombre de la seguridad alimentaria mundial.

"No podemos arriesgarnos a la hambruna y la escasez de alimentos por las normas de sanciones [de la UE] que son inviables para las autoridades portuarias", dijo a EUobserver un diplomático del campo pro-derogación...........


----------



## Centinela (16 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> _A partir del minuto 17 tenéis la exclusiva de millones en panamá de los eurodiputados
> 
> el español bauza de ciudadanos está pringado junto a asesores personales
> Además es una prueba de que este informador funciona en cuanto se publiquen más adelante las cantidades por medios oficiales
> ...




Que avaricioso es el ser humano. Como si un eurodiputado no tuviera ya un buen sueldo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Los podían haber masacrado, menuda paliza.

.....las fuerzas rusas en este sector del frente estaban comandadas por un oficial (comandante de compañía) con el distintivo de llamada "Napor".

Durante la batalla, los paracaidistas lograron detener un convoy con equipo y personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de una plantación forestal. Luego solicitaron apoyo de fuego a los artilleros de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas, y también recibieron un tanque de la 5ta Brigada de Tanques para ayudarlos a cubrir. Al amparo del blindaje del tanque y de los ataques de la artillería, los paracaidistas lanzaron un ataque contra el enemigo, que ya había comenzado a retirarse bajo una lluvia de proyectiles y balas. Como resultado, 35 militares, 4 vehículos de combate de infantería, 1 tanque y 1 camioneta de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos. No se registraron bajas entre las fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia dispara 72 misiles contra Ucrania en una hora
> Daños en las instalaciones energéticas del este y el sur del país - Galushchenko, Ministro de Energía ucraniano.
> Alrededor de 15 ataques con misiles en la región de Zaporizhzhya - jefe de OVA Starukh.
> 
> ...



Han derribado 85 y el resto ha alcanzado 72 objetivos


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Dic 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> ¿Y más o menos como van a poder lo anglos vencer a China?



Usando el "Divide et Impera", arruinando la economia china y fomentando, subvencionando y armando movimientos terroristas separatistas en las minorias, montando una guerra civil con proxies.

PD- Para poner botas en la China comunista, necesitas que este muy debilitada o controlar la frontera de Corea del Norte con Manchuria.


----------



## EGO (16 Dic 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Sí, claro. Como el imperio español.
> 
> Pero aquí el tema es cómo trata un gobierno a sus ciudadanos. Y en eso la URSS y China son campeonas.
> Millones de muertos a manos del dictador de turno, que por ejemplo "arregla las cosechas" y acto seguido mueren de hambre millones. Eso por no hablar de los gulags donde uno acababa sin juicio posible, sin otro delito que ser fiel de una religión cualquiera. Eso sigue pasando hoy día.
> ...



La estrategia de los NAZBOL euroasiaticos lleva decadas gestandose.

Convencer a todos los virgenes occidentales de que hay una cosa llamada globalismo y creado por los malvados anglos,para luego presentarse ellos como los salvadores del mundo que luchan contra ese globalismo...que en realidad no existe.Todo el LGTB,BLM,feminismo,abortismo e inmigracion descontrolada es el resultado de decadas de infiltracion euroasiatica en el mundo anglosajon y en Europa.

Las universidades de EEUU se llenaron de agentes del KGB y tambien espias chinos hasta las cejas.De ahi salieron muchas aberracion que hoy vemos

Los euroasiaticos ahora estan de cosecha despues de decadas de plantar semillitas en todos los sitios,ya sea la CIA,la Casa blanca,Bruselas,la NASA,etc...

Estamos asistiendo a la parte final del plan de la judiada,que usa Rusia y China para terminar de finiquitar occidente y matar a todos los blancos o chinificar a los supervivientes,que acabaran esclavizados.

No se por que los rojos se lo toman a mal.Deberian estar orgullosos de que su amado comunismo haya triunfado y el paraiso proletario colectivista prometido por el mesias Marx este al caer(agenda 2030...no tendras nada y seras feliz)









How Jews took over China and created Chinese Communism, Fitzpatrick Informer


By Josh July 18, 2021 Anno Domini .




fitzinfo.net


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Lorena

@Afroditaa1984
·
29min

Conocimiento confiable sobre explosiones y ataques a infraestructura crítica en las siguientes ciudades y regiones: Kyiv 
Vinnytsia
Zaporozhye
Nikolaev
Járkov
y región Dnepropetrovsk y de Odessa, Khmelnitsky, Súmskaya, Ternópil.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (16 Dic 2022)

Parece que los viernes son los nuevos lunes.
Misiles y Doritos everywhere


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Palmaron en la última glaciación. Si hubieran estados preparados para el frío habrían sido bolas de pelo.



Los neandertales sobrevivieron a la cuarta glaciacion, los que se extinguieron con la glaciacion fueron los cromagnon (no hay pruebas de que se hibridasen con los neandertal), que dieron paso al homo sapiens sapiens, este es el que extermino a los hombres neandertal y se follo a sus hembras.


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## coscorron (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE y la OTAN emitirán en breve una declaración en la que pedirán a Rusia que ponga fin a la guerra y retire sus tropas de Ucrania y se comprometan a apoyar plenamente a Kiev, ha informado Politico, citando un documento que ha obtenido.
> Tras meses de retrasos, se espera que la UE y la OTAN hagan formalmente un llamamiento conjunto a Rusia.
> La declaración llevaba más de un año en fase de borrador, pero quedó en suspenso debido a las tensiones entre Turquía y Chipre. Ahora parece estar cerca una versión final, según los diplomáticos.
> "Aunque el texto es en gran medida anodino, hacerlo oficial sería un importante logro diplomático, habida cuenta de los meses que se tardó en adoptarlo. Se esperaba que el documento se firmara en la cumbre de la OTAN que se celebrará en Madrid en junio", escribió Politico.
> ...



A estos no les han llegado maletines .... Entonces habrían tardado menos. Un año para escribir un papelo que no sirve para nada ... Y cuantos miles de euros en viajes, discusiones y horas de trabajo?? Dios que rídiculo es todo.


----------



## Karma bueno (16 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ya tenemos a otra LUNATICA y OTRA LEY SECA... esta gente o lo hace con mala leche para aprovecharse, recomiendo a todos ver la serie
> "Boardwalk Empire", especialmente sus primeros capítulos, dónde el protagonista brinda efusivamente tras la aprobación de dicha ley seca, dado que ya ha anticipado el INMENSO NEGOCIO que se habría ante sus piés...
> 
> De la gente que aprueba este tipo de leyes jamás uno sabe si lo hacen para formar parte del negocio, o porque son TAN ESTUPIDOS que ni ven lo que tienen ante sus narices...
> ...



El fumador, como el coche es una vaca de leche...


----------



## Yomateix (16 Dic 2022)

Es curioso como un bando lanzando una cantidad ingente de misiles durante toda la guerra se asegura intentar causar las mínimas bajas.....y a la otra parte le pasa lo contrario, sabe que no va a recibir ni una tibia crítica de Occidente y por tanto ataca con misiles o con coches bombas sin el menor reparo a si causa más o menos bajas civiles. Por cierto, leí que lo del paquete bomba en Polonia del jefe de policia que le dieron el paquete en su visita a Ucrania, tardaron 24 horas en informar de la explosión....curioso que se haya intentado tapar.....y posiblemente no volvamos a saber nada más de este tema y mira que es grave que un teórico aliado su servicio secreto te de un paquete bomba de regalo a tu jefe de policia.....al menos esta vez no fué un misil. Menos mal que son los buenos....si no se exigiría desde hace mucho que ll Otan entrase contra ellos con todo.....Pero los Polacos a tragar con todo lo que les hagan, todo por su odio a Rusia. Eso o sabían que ese paquete tenía una bomba y tenían pensado hacerla pasar por Rusa en algún lugar pero explotó antes de lo esperado.....claro que esto sería poco probable porque en ese caso no hubiesen pedido explicaciones a la parte Ucraniana. Sobre el tema del paquete bomba:

_*"Hasta el momento, el ministerio polaco no ha aclarado por qué no se informó a los bomberos de la explosión y por qué no se informó del hecho hasta el día siguiente de ocurrir."*_


*Las autoridades títeres de Rusia en Lugansk denuncian la muerte de ocho personas en un bombardeo ucranio*
Las autoridades instaladas por Rusia en la región ucrania de Lugansk han informado de la muerte de ocho personas en ataques lanzados por las tropas ucranias en la provincia este viernes. En ellos, además, *han resultado heridas 23 personas*, según ha informado el gobernador títere de Moscú, Leonid Pasechnik.

El ataque de artillería ha tenido lugar en la localidad de Lantrativka, un pueblo cercano a la frontera con Rusia. En un mensaje en Telegram, Pasechnik ha calificado el ataque de “bárbaro” y ha acusado a las tropas ucranias de disparar contra barrios residenciales, escuelas y distritos comerciales en un intento de “matar a la mayor cantidad de personas posible”.

Representantes prorrusos en el Centro Conjunto de Control y Coordinación, un organismo creado en 2014 para monitorizar el conflicto entre los partidarios de Kiev y los separatistas prorrusos de la región, han informado de que los soldados ucranios habían disparado tres misiles desde un sistema HIMARS contra la localidad sobre las cuatro de la mañana locales (una hora menos en la España peninsular).


----------



## Como El Agua (16 Dic 2022)

Ataque masivo con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en instalaciones de infraestructura en Ucrania el 16 de diciembre

Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF lanzaron otro ataque masivo con misiles contra objetivos en toda Ucrania.

▪En Kyiv, CHPP-5 (distrito de Goloseevsky), CHPP-6 (distrito de Desnyansky) y Darnytska CHPP (distrito de Dniprovsky) fueron atacados una vez más. El metro se detuvo, la electricidad se perdió parcialmente y el suministro de agua se detuvo.

▪La región de Zaporozhye, según lo declarado por las autoridades locales, tuvo al menos 12 huelgas. En la Zaporozhye ocupada, la electricidad y el agua se perdieron parcialmente.

Ataque a la sala de máquinas del DneproGES.

▪En Kharkiv, como resultado de las huelgas, el transporte terrestre y el metro se detuvieron por completo. Hay interrupciones en las comunicaciones móviles. Parcialmente no hay luz ni agua. En total, se realizaron 7 huelgas solo en el centro regional y 3 en la región.

Lo más probable es que se hayan visto afectadas la subestación Zalyutino 330kV y la subestación Kharkivskaya 330kV. En vísperas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, se llevaron a cabo ataques contra CHPP-5. Pero CHPP-3, del que se alimentan todas las instalaciones industriales, salió ileso.

A juzgar por los informes de un ataque en el distrito de Chuguevsky, el daño por fuego podría haber sido infligido a los TET-2 Eskhar.

▪Se cortó la luz en Poltava y la región de Poltava. Lo más probable es que la subestación Kremenchug de 330 kV haya sido objeto de repetidos impactos de fuego. Hay sospechas de que la subestación Mirgorod 330kV aún está afectada.

▪En la región de Dnepropetrovsk, se produjeron explosiones en Kamensky y el centro regional. Lo más probable es que el TPP de Pridneprovskaya haya sido golpeado una vez más: el tráfico en el Puente Sur frente al TPP estaba bloqueado. En Kamenskoye, el golpe supuestamente se dio en la subestación Prometheus 330kV.

También se produjeron explosiones en Pavlograd (probablemente, la subestación Pavlogradskaya de 330 kV). Se suspendió el funcionamiento de las salas de calderas y el suministro de agua en la ciudad.

En Krivoy Rog, los residentes locales también informaron de una explosión: el agua y la electricidad desaparecieron en la ciudad. Ya escribimos que el TPP Krivorozhskaya se detuvo hace un mes y medio. Por lo tanto, con un alto grado de probabilidad, el golpe se infligió en la subestación Kirovskaya 330kV o en la subestación Sur 330kV. Desde el punto de vista de la lógica, lo más probable es que la subestación Kirovskaya 330kV se vea afectada: la empresa de agua se abastece de ella.

▪Se cortó la luz en la región de Cherkasy. Esto podría haber sucedido tanto por el impacto en la subestación Polyany de 330 kV como por la desenergización de toda la línea de 330 kV a lo largo del Dnieper.

▪En la región de Kirovograd, muy probablemente, la subestación Ukrainka 330kV fue atacada. Las estaciones de bombeo se detuvieron, la electricidad se fue. Varios tramos ferroviarios están desenergizados.

Pero el hecho de apagar toda la región puede indicar cortes a través de la aparamenta exterior de 330 kV de la central nuclear del sur de Ucrania.

▪Se infligieron golpes en Nikolaev y la región. Los residentes locales están reportando cortes de energía.

Las explosiones retumbaron en la región de Ternopil. En toda la región solo hay una subestación Ternopilska 330kV.

▪También se registraron golpes en Vinnitsa. Es posible derrotar a la subestación Vinnitsa 330kV.

▪Se golpeó una instalación de infraestructura en la región de Odessa. La electricidad se perdió parcialmente en el centro regional.

▪En la región de Zhytomyr, la subestación Lesnaya 330kV en Korosten fue atacada. La subestación, sin pasar por la aparamenta de la central nuclear de Chernobyl, alimentaba a Kyiv desde las centrales nucleares de Rivne y Khmelnytsky.

▪Paradas de emergencia en las regiones de Volyn, Lvov, Rivne, Sumy y Kherson.

Esta es una consecuencia directa de las huelgas contra otras regiones. El mismo Sumy depende de Kremenchug y Kyiv. Y debido a las huelgas en la subestación Lesnaya 330kV, los reactores de la central nuclear de Rovno podrían ponerse de pie.

Aunque el ataque con misiles no puede llamarse el más masivo de los últimos meses, la cantidad de misiles disparados y la geografía de los objetivos siguen siendo impresionantes.

Esto confirma la naturaleza sistemática del daño por fuego.

Ha aparecido una nueva historia en el campo de la información ucraniana: las personas en las salas de chat se convencen entre sí de que la electricidad se corta a propósito incluso antes de los ataques para engañar al enemigo. Alguien incluso escribe que las centrales eléctricas se detienen especialmente durante un ataque contra incendios.

No hay sentido práctico de tales eventos. Pero la población ucraniana cree en tales cuentos y se convence mutuamente de que los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas son inútiles.


@rybar


----------



## Centinela (16 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Tengo la impresión de que el ardor guerrero de Borrell y la Von der Leyen de debe a la cantidad de mierda que tienen guardada de sus corrupciones personales, y por eso hacen el papelón que hacen.
> 
> Sólo hay que ver lo apestoso que se percibe en los organismos de la UE, sin casi haber levantado la alfombra.
> 
> ...




Pues a veces las explicaciones más terrenales, por decirlo así, son las reales. La NSA y la CIA tiene información de la mierda que guardan éstos y les aprieta para que hagan lo que USA quiere, y éstos, si ya eran peleles, ahora no tienen otra opción. Y si en algún momento se plantean dudar sobre las acciones a seguir a indicación del imperio, pues se suelta la mierda para que tengan claro a quién deben vasallaje.


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

*The Observer*
El Brexit

*Las señales son claras. Nuestro destino está en Europa, no en una fantasía de "Gran Bretaña global soberana"*
Peter Hain

_Hay un camino para salir de este caos que mata la prosperidad y los laboristas pueden liderar el camino._


Las señales son claras. Nuestro destino está en Europa, no en una fantasía de "Gran Bretaña global soberana" | Peter Hain | El Guardián (theguardian.com)


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Inédito.
Panorámica de columnas de humo del ataque de esta mañana desde un avión comercial sobrevolando Moldavia.


----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> El fumador, como el coche es una vaca de leche...



Tal es así, que si el gobierno FUESE honesto y honrado, OBLIGARIA o bien a fumar o PAGAR una tasa al NO FUMADOR, dado que los fumadores pagan y sobrepagan... y repito DETESTO el tabaco, pero la verdad es la que es...


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los que hablan del imperialismo ruso, de la Ucrania históricamente sometida por el janato y demás chorradas, deberían leer algo más de Historia de Francia. Porque Francia, la civilizada Francia, se creó con la espada; conquistas y anexiones de diversos feudos, sangrientas guerras civiles, represiones y masacres, sometimiento feroz de minorías, etc.



La mitad norte de la Francia actual eran reinos germanos, hoy solo quedan los alsacianos de lengua alemana.


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (16 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> España es un estado PARAMAFIOSO, no te lleves a engaño...



La mafia española, se diferencia en poco de la mafia italiana y de la mafia rusa, el caciquismo politico endemico es una tarea pendiente en muchos paises europeos.


----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya sale en periódicos extranjeros...
> 
> *UE retira volúmenes récord de gas de sus instalaciones de UGS durante dos días seguidos*
> 
> ...



Todos esos datos son secretos REALMENTE, sale a la luz lo que interesa que salga, pero esos datos son como poco SECRETOS de ESTADO y con amplias y problemáticas repercusiones DE GUERRA... sería absurdo pensar que esos datos no son cocinados, pues sería tanto como entender que quienes los manejan trabajan para el enemigo... son ESTRATEGICOS y como tales se tienen que tratar...

Cuidado, cuando había barcos gaseros a la espera de entrega en Europa, no dejaban de ser una especie de CONTANGO gasista, o una forma de acumulación y por tanto MOSTRABA en gran medida que había FUERTES DUDAS sobre el suministro y sobre todo sobre la capacidad de almacenamiento...

Rusia maneja los tiempos de modo muy CABRON... no ha atacado las instalaciones eléctricas hasta que llega el invierno y su efecto, especialmente en las tuberías por el congelamiento que conlleva es MÁS INTENSO y MAS PODEROSO... en el tema del gas, va a actuar en la misma forma y no hará un corte serio hasta que TENGA segura consciencia de que el corte es más dramático... las previsiones de entes financieros dan que el 2023 se viene gorda, yo NO ESTOY de acuerdo, creo sinceramente que aguantaremos al menos a 2024, el invierno... AHÍ Rusia no va a tener PIEDAD... y a partir del verano del 2024 los efectos, ya lo van a ser en el invierno de 2024 no van a dejar de hacerse imposibles de superar... 2025 Alemania cae, el resto de europa veremos como llega a ese 2025, pero nada bien... ¿España?, la verdad es que hoy por hoy y dado la situación que tenemos y en lo tocante a Rusia-Ucrania es el mejor lugar para estar, CON MUCHO...


----------



## alfonbass (16 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Apoyando al pueblo de novorusia. No es una invasion, es una guerra civil debida a la represion nazi



Claro, no pierdas el relato, ten cuidado...lo que te dicen "tus medios", es importante que les hagas caso como las ovejitas


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, no pierdas el relato, ten cuidado...lo que te dicen "tus medios", es importante que les hagas caso como las ovejitas



No pierdas el relato de los falsimedia tú..... como las ovejitas.... pero estas bien negras


----------



## Seronoser (16 Dic 2022)

Putin viajará en las próximas horas a Minsk.
Nadie habla de ello, pero para mí hay un tema interesante que me comentaron hace tiempo y que aún no se ha visto reflejado.

Es sobre la inclusión de Bielorrusia en la Federación. Algo que ocurrirá pronto. Y tiene una razón importante de ser.
Lukashenko tiene 68 años. Y detrás de él no hay nadie. Tiene un hijo que podría...pero va a ser que no.

Por tanto Lukashenko y Putin, que serán muchas cosas, pero idiotas no, van a buscar la integración de Bielorrusia cuanto antes, en la Federación.
Con ello, Rusia pasará a ocuparse militar y económicamente del país, integrando a sus fuerzas armadas en las rusas (de hecho ya está ocurriendo en estos días).

Por qué? Porque es evidente que cuando Lukashenko esté debil, o cuando muera o le maten, los europeos y americanos intentarán hacerse con el control del país. Y si Bielorrusia ya es parte de la Federación, y Putin su presidente, les va a ser imposible.

Si Bielorrusia en cambio, no se integra...en cuanto Lukashenko caiga (por una u otra razón), Rusia tendrá que entrar a fuego en el país, para sofocar las revoluciones de colores occidentales. Por tanto, lo más práctico es actuar antes.

Quizá este viaje tiene como motivo acelerar el tema, porque no es normal que Putin viaje a Minsk.


----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La mafia española, se diferencia en poco de la mafia italiana y de la mafia rusa, el caciquismo politico endemico es una tarea pendiente en muchos paises europeos.



Pues sí, sí se diferencia... a la Italiana la LARGARON DEL PODER, era una casta de terratenientes mayormente y a partir de ahí ha tenido que medrar por rincones oscuros y en diferentes escenarios, pero casi siempre a través de una intensa y funesta VIOLENCIA y una corrupción casi total... Mussolini tan denostado casi se los pule a todos, pero, CURIOSAMENTE vino a salvarlos a España, lo cual siempre me pareció un caso surrealista y me lleva a considerar que esa visión que siempre le imaginé de alguna manera no era tan perspicaz como pudiese parecer, o bien que encontró alguna ventaja DESCONOCIDA, al menos para mí en entrar a defender a quíen en su propio país sabía que era una LACRA...

En España Franco la afianzó con la Guerra Civil, lo que supuso una masacre civil y a partir de ahí no han precisado DEMASIADA VIOLENCIA para hacerse nuevamente fuertes y mantener bajo su bota a todo el ciudadano, que todo hay que decirlo se ha acomodado en este estado de las cosas, aún cuando, no olvidemos el tránsito a la democracia no tuvieron ningún reparo en utilizar diversas herramientas para mantener el estado de cosas... y con lo de las cloacas y demás pues...


----------



## Riina (16 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin viajará en las próximas horas a Minsk.
> Nadie habla de ello, pero para mí hay un tema interesante que me comentaron hace tiempo y que aún no se ha visto reflejado.
> 
> Es sobre la inclusión de Bielorrusia en la Federación. Algo que ocurrirá pronto. Y tiene una razón importante de ser.
> ...



Quizás es la señal para que Bielorrusia entre a bailar en la pista ucraniana.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

SISTEMA PATRIOT: Así es el antimisiles que EEUU planea enviar a Ucrania frente a los ataques rusos .


----------



## kozioł (16 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es curioso como un bando lanzando una cantidad ingente de misiles durante toda la guerra se asegura intentar causar las mínimas bajas.....y a la otra parte le pasa lo contrario, sabe que no va a recibir ni una tibia crítica de Occidente y por tanto ataca con misiles o con coches bombas sin el menor reparo a si causa más o menos bajas civiles. Por cierto, leí que lo del paquete bomba en Polonia del jefe de policia que le dieron el paquete en su visita a Ucrania, tardaron 24 horas en informar de la explosión....curioso que se haya intentado tapar.....y posiblemente no volvamos a saber nada más de este tema y mira que es grave que un teórico aliado su servicio secreto te de un paquete bomba de regalo a tu jefe de policia.....al menos esta vez no fué un misil. Menos mal que son los buenos....si no se exigiría desde hace mucho que ll Otan entrase contra ellos con todo.....Pero los Polacos a tragar con todo lo que les hagan, todo por su odio a Rusia. Eso o sabían que ese paquete tenía una bomba y tenían pensado hacerla pasar por Rusa en algún lugar pero explotó antes de lo esperado.....claro que esto sería poco probable porque en ese caso no hubiesen pedido explicaciones a la parte Ucraniana. Sobre el tema del paquete bomba:
> 
> _*"Hasta el momento, el ministerio polaco no ha aclarado por qué no se informó a los bomberos de la explosión y por qué no se informó del hecho hasta el día siguiente de ocurrir."*_
> 
> ...




Está claro en vuestras mentes enfermas: la de Rusia es una _"guerra santa y humanitaria_" donde se busca hacer el "_menor daño posible_". Algo inédito en la Historia bélica de la Humanidad. 

La guerra de Rusia es una "bendición" y hay que participar en ella siguiendo las "reglas humanitarias" que desde el Kremlin propugnan.


No se "odia a Rusia". Se odia a "lo que viene de Rusia". Que siempre fue y sigue siendo el totalitarismo.
En otras palabras, sus nefastos gobiernos. Cuyo ÚNICO negocio aparte del gas y las materias primas fue siempre *la guerra y la dominación*.

Siempre estáis culpando a las víctimas.
Como cuando tironucaban policías y políticos en la "odiada uscalerria".

Ayer en las vascongadas:
"España es corrupta" "Los españoles son fascistas" "_Algo habrán hecho" "Nos oprimen" "El euskera está oprimido" "Hay que negociar el conflcto político" "La iglesia vasca está con nosotros"_
Hoy en Rusia y la burbuja incel;
_"Ucrania es corrupta" "Los ucranianos son nazis" "La OTAN presiona a Rusia y la quiere destruir" "El ruso se ha prohibido en Ucrania" "Se persigue a la única iglesia ortodoxa verdadera, la rusa"_


Los únicos que tragáis con las ruedas de molino que fabrican en la hoja parroquial de RT sóis los mismos que justificáis una invasión y la matanza de los que llamáis "nazis" (ayer franquistas)


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania eleva a cerca de 450 el número de niños muertos desde el inicio de la invasión rusa.*
La Fiscalía de Ucrania ha cifrado en cerca de 450 el número de niños muertos desde el inicio de la invasión rusa el 24 de febrero. El organismo ha señalado en un mensaje en su cuenta en Telegram que 449 niños han muerto y 859 han resultado heridos "de diversa gravedad" desde el inicio de las hostilidades, si bien ha resaltado que "las cifras no son definitivas".

La Fiscalía ha detallado que *la provincia de Donetsk es la que acumula un mayor número de víctimas*, con 428 entre muertos y heridos. Por detrás figuran la región de Járkov, con 267; la de Kiev, con 117; la de Mikolaiv, con 80; la de Zaporiyia, con 78; la de Jersón, con 74; la de Chernígov, con 68; la de Lugansk, con 65; y la de Dnipropetrovsk, con 34.

Entre las últimas víctimas figuran la muerte el miércoles de dos menores de 14 y 17 años cerca de la localidad de Toretsk, en la región de Donetsk, por la explosión de una mina anticarro.


----------



## Yomateix (16 Dic 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Siempre estáis culpando a las víctimas.
> Como cuando tironucaban policías y políticos en la "odiada uscalerria".



Estás enfermo y los enfermos os vais al ignore. Por decir que en Polonia odian todo lo Ruso (sus líderes lo están demostrando por activa y por pasiva) pasas a mentir cual bellaco asegurando que todos los que dicen esto es que aplauden a etarras asesinos y los asesinatos de policias....de verdad que estás enfermo y prefiero no decir lo que opino de los que son como tú. Que ruin me parece decir que otros justifican a los etarras que asesinaban.....si tienes que mentir como un bellaco para intentar tener algún argumento, ya deja claro de que ralea eres. En mi caso siempre he dicho lo lamentable que me parece que este gobierno actual (al que tu seguro aplaudes) pacte con un grupo como Bildu, ya no hablemos de las burradas que sueltas que ni tienen que ver con el hilo. Ale, troll al ignore.


----------



## kozioł (16 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin viajará en las próximas horas a Minsk.
> Nadie habla de ello, pero para mí hay un tema interesante que me comentaron hace tiempo y que aún no se ha visto reflejado.
> 
> Es sobre la inclusión de Bielorrusia en la Federación. Algo que ocurrirá pronto. Y tiene una razón importante de ser.
> ...



_"Los españoles nos oprimen y quieren destruir, oprimir y gobernar Uscalerria"_

Tragáis kilos y kilos de mierda que os lanzan desde el Kremlin.


----------



## kozioł (16 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Estás enfermo y los enfermos os vais al ignore. Por decir que en Polonia odian todo lo Ruso (sus líderes lo están demostrando por activa y por pasiva) pasas a mentir cual bellaco asegurando que todos los que dicen esto es que aplauden a etarras asesinos y los asesinatos de policias....de verdad que estás enfermo y prefiero no decir lo que opino de los que son como tú. Que ruin me parece decir que otros justifican a los etarras que asesinaban.....si tienes que mentir como un bellaco para intentar tener algún argumento, ya deja claro de que ralea eres. En mi caso siempre he dicho lo lamentable que me parece que este gobierno actual (al que tu seguro aplaudes) pacte con un grupo como Bildu, ya no hablemos de las burradas que sueltas que ni tienen que ver con el hilo. Ale, troll al ignore.



Al tonto de @Yomateix :

¿Ahora te inventas que yo defiendo a Sán-c-hez y su desgobierno? Siempre adaptando la narrativa a vuestro cuento de unicornios y fantasía.

Y no he dicho que "_aplaudas a etarras asesinos"_. Lo que digo es que usas sus mismos "_razonamientos_" y "lógica de oprimido víctima".

Como era de esperar, no te gustó que te hagan notar lo miserable que eres al compararte a tí y al 90% de los que concurrís a este hilo a chuparos los micropenes vírgenes.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

*Rusia utiliza de nuevo crematorios móviles para sus soldados muertos.*
Rusia está usando de nuevo crematorios móviles en algunas zonas de Ucrania debido al *gran número de bajas *que está sufriendo su ejército, según ha informado el *mando militar ucraniano*.

"Los ocupantes rusos han sufrido *pérdidas significativas en Tokmok*, en la región de *Zaporiyia* (sur del país), por lo que los crematorios móviles están operando en la ciudad", aseguró el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en su página de Facebook

"Las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania destruyeron hasta 10 unidades de equipo militar (ruso) de varios tipos en la ciudad de Tokmak, en la región de Zaporiyia el 14 de diciembre", agregó el mando castrense.

Señaló que "alrededor de 180 militares enemigos resultaron heridos. Cabe señalar además que los crematorios móviles rusos están ya operando en la ciudad", aseguró el Estado Mayor, según la agencia Ukrainska Pravda, que publica fotos de estos vehículos.


----------



## Inkalus (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> SISTEMA PATRIOT: Así es el antimisiles que EEUU planea enviar a Ucrania frente a los ataques rusos .



El cuento de nunca acabar,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin viajará en las próximas horas a Minsk.
> Nadie habla de ello, pero para mí hay un tema interesante que me comentaron hace tiempo y que aún no se ha visto reflejado.
> 
> Es sobre la inclusión de Bielorrusia en la Federación. Algo que ocurrirá pronto. Y tiene una razón importante de ser.
> ...



Hacer eso cabreara más aún a la juventud de la zona...y puede acabar fatal..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Dic 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> El cuento de nunca acabar,



.mucho patriota y tal pero lo que si funcióna son los buks y s300


----------



## Malevich (16 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La mitad norte de la Francia actual eran reinos germanos, hoy solo quedan los alsacianos de lengua alemana.



Los francos a diferencia de los godos se mezclaron con los galorromanos. Esto explica entre otras cosas el alejamiento relativo del francés respecto a las demás lenguas romances, y que el nombre del país sea Francia y no Galia, que sería lo lógico, como de Hispania España y de Italia idem.


----------



## Centinela (16 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin viajará en las próximas horas a Minsk.
> Nadie habla de ello, pero para mí hay un tema interesante que me comentaron hace tiempo y que aún no se ha visto reflejado.
> 
> Es sobre la inclusión de Bielorrusia en la Federación. Algo que ocurrirá pronto. Y tiene una razón importante de ser.
> ...




Pues tiene toda la lógica, la verdad. Entonces Rusia haría frontera con Polonia, y casi con Kaliningrado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Osease que: Carrero se enfrentó a Kissinger y Franco con Hitler en Hendaia en 1940....
> Mala ficción, mucha fantasía y cero documentación...
> Un poco de seriedad tampoco estaría mal.



Efectivamente, las dos bombas atómicas patrocinadas por Carrero no es de todos conocidos como se ve…y Carrero no estaba por la labor de desmantelarlas…y los yankees tampoco de permitirlo…








Las dos ojivas nucleares secretas (de 23 kilos) que España fabricó en 1973 y quiso ensayar en un pozo en el Sáhara español


El lugar elegido estaba situado a 200 kilómetros de la frontera con Mauritania, en el sureste del entonces Sáhara español. Justo en las proximidades del puesto avanzado de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (16 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Todo este teatro??  reculando que es gerundio.
> 
> *Los reyes rusos de los fertilizantes obtendrán un alivio de las sanciones de la UE*
> 
> ...



Mucho postureo y algo de geoestratégia
Evidentemente una crisis alimentaria en los países en vías de desarrollo generaría aun mas odio a occidente del que ya hay, y una ola migratoria de millones hacia Europa, que es lo que se quiere evitar. 
Pero mientras en Uropa desarrollan una política agraria que quiere destruir a los productores agrarios.
Luego vendrán las megacorporaciones a controlar la producción alimentaria, y tendremos que pagar lo que nos pidan por lo que nos quieran dar. Sea orgánico o producido artificialmente









De la granja a la mesa. Dame veneno que quiero morir


De la granja a la mesa. La nefasta nueva política agraria europea que traerá la escasez y la carestía alimentaria a los ciudadanos europeos




3tde.es













Rusia y la defensa aérea territorial 1º parte. Medios y amenazas


Los recientes ataques ucranianos a territorio ruso ponen en cuestión la su capacidad para afrontar este tipo de amenazas




3tde.es


----------



## Malevich (16 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin viajará en las próximas horas a Minsk.
> Nadie habla de ello, pero para mí hay un tema interesante que me comentaron hace tiempo y que aún no se ha visto reflejado.
> 
> Es sobre la inclusión de Bielorrusia en la Federación. Algo que ocurrirá pronto. Y tiene una razón importante de ser.
> ...



Yo haría la unión sin duda, pero presidente a Lukas.... Que además es más joven que Putin.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

*Los Bomberos de Barcelona llevan generadores y material logístico para Kiev.*
Dos furgonetas de los Bomberos de Barcelona han iniciado hoy el viaje hacia la ciudad de Nisko (Polonia), donde entregarán el próximo lunes un equipo hidráulico de excarcelación, generadores eléctricos y otro material logístico que cederán a *Kiev (Ucrania)*.

El teniente de la alcaldía de Seguridad y Prevención, Albert Batlle; el jefe del Servicio de Protección Civil, Prevención, Extinción de Incendios y Salvamento, Sebastià Massagué; y el director de Justicia Global y Cooperación Internacional, David Llistar, han asistido a la salida de las dos furgonetas.

Según informa el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, el material cedido está formado por generadores de electricidad con capacidad para dar servicio a edificios y necesarios en estos momentos para hacer frente a la baja de temperaturas; un equipo hidráulico de excarcelación necesario para el salvamento de personas; 300 vestidos de protección biológica, 100 vestidos de protección química y 15.000 mascarillas.


----------



## Malevich (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, las dos bombas atómicas patrocinadas por Carrero no es de todos conocidos como se ve…y Carrero no estaba por la labor de desmantelarlas…y los yankees tampoco de permitirlo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Añade el Sáhara y unas cuantas cosas más.


----------



## kozioł (16 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Mucho postureo y algo de geoestratégia
> Evidentemente una crisis alimentaria en los países en vías de desarrollo generaría aun mas odio a occidente del que ya hay, y una ola migratoria de millones hacia Europa, que es lo que se quiere evitar.
> Pero mientras en Uropa desarrollan una política agraria que quiere destruir a los productores agrarios.
> Luego vendrán las megacorporaciones a controlar la producción alimentaria, y tendremos que pagar lo que nos pidan por lo que nos quieran dar. Sea orgánico o producido artificialmente
> ...




Claro, la culpa de la crisis alimentaria es de Occidente... por no respetar las presuntas sanciones al grano y fertilizantes que decían iban a realizarle a Rusia.

O sea, que para no granjearnos el odio del tercer mundo... deberíamos dejar de comer. 
Simplemente porque Putin comenzó su guerra, que "_no tiene nada que ver con todo esto_".

Si es que no cabe un tonto más.


"Tres tardes" dices que llevas de estudio de la economía, ¿no?


----------



## Peineto (16 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> El supuestamente ingeniero aeronáutico y economista y dice: _" Hemos dado armas a Ucrania, *pero al hacerlo, nos dimos cuenta de que* nuestras reservas militares se han agotado, también nos dimos cuenta de que nos faltan capacidades de defensa críticas para protegernos de un mayor nivel de amenazas en el propio continente europeo._ "
> 
> ¿Quieren hacerme creer que hasta que no dieron a Ucrania esa burrada de armas no se dieron cuenta de que se quedaban sin ellas?
> 
> ...



La demostración empírica del principio de Peter en toda su gloria y magnificencia. En dos palabras:
IN útiles.


----------



## ciruiostar (16 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Usando el "Divide et Impera", arruinando la economia china y fomentando, subvencionando y armando movimientos terroristas separatistas en las minorias, montando una guerra civil con proxies.
> 
> PD- Para poner botas en la China comunista, necesitas que este muy debilitada o controlar la frontera de Corea del Norte con Manchuria.



Más arruinada esta la economia anglo que vive de imprimir papelitos y de traer cosas de China y para "Divide et Impera" que pasa si los chinos se deciden financiar a los movimientos secesionistas dentro del imperio anglo que son bastantes y con el nivel de difusión de armas de fuego pesadas que hay en ese país se arma una rumba espectacular.

La última vez que la hordas anglas se enfrentaron al ejército chino estos los arrojaron al otro lado del paralelo 38, y eso era China en la mierda recien salida de la guerra civil, hoy directamente purgan a los anglos del este Asia.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Exacto! el hijoPutín y su narcisismo rancio no puede comprometer nuestro futuro . Todo lo que se haga es poco!

Es un cancer político y social!


----------



## EGO (16 Dic 2022)

Riina dijo:


> Quizás es la señal para que Bielorrusia entre a bailar en la pista ucraniana.



Bielorrusia tiene un ejercito de mierda y los ciudadanos Bielorrusos no quieren ni oir hablar de guerras.

Ademas hace frontera con paises balticos y Polonia,donde la OTAN tiene decenas de miles de soldados y equipos de operaciones especiales que en unas pocas noches te revientan a base de sabotajes.

Bielorrusia seria mas una carga que una ayuda para Rusia.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Como decía el último ensayo de Orlov, una victoria rápida de Rusia sería una pérdida
porque la OTAN seguiría dando la lata. Por eso mismo Rusia tiene que marcar su ritmo
para que la OTAN siga con su matraca y continúe entrando en la trituradora.


----------



## kozioł (16 Dic 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Más arruinada esta la economia anglo que vive de imprimir papelitos y de traer cosas de China y para "Divide et Impera" que pasa si los chinos se deciden financiar a los movimientos secesionistas dentro del imperio anglo que son bastantes y con el nivel de difusión de armas de fuego pesadas que hay en ese país se arma una rumba espectacular.
> 
> La última vez que la hordas anglas se enfrentaron al ejército chino estos los arrojaron al otro lado del paralelo 38, y eso era China en la mierda recien salida de la guerra civil, hoy directamente purgan a los anglos del este Asia.





¿Seguro? Yo no lo veo. 
Veamos qué pasa cuando el "glorioso ejército chino" lleno de "valientes" "disciplinados" se tiene que enfrentar con palos y piedras al ejército indio en la frontera del Tibet.

Si leemos los comentarios de la nunca bien ponderada Jennifer Zeng:

​

_"El 9 de diciembre estalló otro conflicto en la frontera entre China e India._
_
Mientras tanto, el 13 de diciembre apareció online un video de hace un año de un violento enfrentamiento entre tropas indias y chinas en la disputada frontera del Himalaya, justo después de que el Ministerio de Defensa indio confirmara que se había producido un enfrentamiento en la frontera el 9 de diciembre. , en el remoto sector Tawang del noreste de India.

Aunque el video es antiguo,* podemos ver claramente que los soldados indios derrotaron a los soldados del PCCh, aunque los soldados del PCCh eran mucho más numerosos.*

En cuestión de minutos, los soldados indios hicieron retroceder a las tropas del PCCh detrás de la línea de control.

En este momento no está claro qué sucedió exactamente el 9 de diciembre, o si hay víctimas.
El Ministerio de Defensa de la India culpó al EPL (ejército chino) del PCCh por tratar de cambiar "unilateralmente" el statu quo al cruzar la Línea de Control Real (LAC) a lo largo de la frontera entre India y China, y dijo que las tropas indias pudieron obligar a los soldados del EPL a retirarse. a su guarnición original.

Agregó que ningún miembro del personal del lado indio resultó gravemente herido.
La parte china guardó silencio durante tres días después del enfrentamiento y no reconoció directamente el incidente durante una conferencia de prensa regular el 13 de diciembre.
El portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores del PCCh, Wang Wenbin, solo dijo:

*"Hasta donde entendemos, la situación actual en la frontera entre China y la India es generalmente estable, y ambas partes han mantenido una comunicación abierta sobre cuestiones relacionadas con la frontera a través de canales diplomáticos y militares".
Sin embargo, el portavoz de la zona de guerra occidental del PCCh, el coronel mayor Long Shaohua, respondió al incidente y también el 13 de diciembre*. Afirmó que la responsabilidad del conflicto recae en el ejército indio.

Dijo que los soldados del EPL estaban haciendo una patrulla de rutina en el "lado chino de la línea de control real" en la sección este de la frontera chino-india, pero fueron bloqueados por tropas indias que cruzaron ilegalmente la línea.
Aparte de esta respuesta, que fue publicada por primera vez por la cuenta de WeChat de la Zona de Guerra Occidental del PCCh y que Xinhua volvió a transmitir,* el PCCh no dió más respuestas.*_

_*Su cancillería no protestó ni condenó, como si nada hubiera pasado.*

Tenga en cuenta que, mientras que la parte india dijo que las tropas del PCCh intentaron cambiar "unilateralmente" el statu quo al cruzar la Línea de control real (LAC) a lo largo de la frontera entre India y China, la parte del PCCh no hizo la misma acusación contra la India. tropas, ni el PCCh dijo “estamos defendiendo nuestra querida patria”, como suele hacerlo. Entonces, ¿quién dice la verdad sobre la naturaleza del conflicto?

*Por lo que puedo ver, India es una democracia, y el ejército no puede simplemente crear conflictos fronterizos sin autorización.*

Por otro lado, el PCCh ha estado mintiendo prácticamente en todo.
Así que no tenemos ninguna razón para creer en lo que dice el PCCh. *Si son las tropas indias las que provocaron el conflicto, el PCCh debería haber protestado y condenado para aprovechar la situación, incitar al sentimentalismo “patriótico” del pueblo chino y desviar la atención del público y encubrir la “Revolución del papel en blanco”. , o “Revolución A4” en China que exigió directamente la renuncia del PCCh y Xi Jinping.

El hecho de que el PCCh no haya hecho nada de esto también indica que son los soldados del EPL quienes provocaron problemas.*

Entonces, a partir de los análisis anteriores, tiendo a creer que la verdadera situación fue descrita por el lado indio.
Fueron los soldados del EPL quienes cruzaron la frontera, no al revés. Ahora, la pregunta es, cuando ocurrió el enfrentamiento, Xi Jinping todavía estaba visitando Arabia Saudita.

Es difícil imaginar que elegiría ese momento para crear este conflicto.

*Entonces las preguntas son: ¿Quién ordenó al EPL que provocara el conflicto? ¿Y por qué? ¿Xi Jinping sabía sobre esto o no?*

Teóricamente, hay dos posibilidades. Una es que Xi Jinping lo sabía y otra es que no.
*Si Xi Jinping lo sabía, ¿por qué eligió ese momento para hacerlo cuando visitaba Arabia Saudita y trataba de mostrarle al mundo que China es un miembro amistoso del mundo?*
Y, si el conflicto se saliera de control, sería muy inconveniente para él comunicarse con los generales del EPL, tomar decisiones y dar órdenes.
*Si Xi Jinping no lo sabía, significa que alguien dentro del ejército del PCCh quería aprovechar la ausencia de Xi Jinping para causar problemas deliberadamente.*
Si este es el caso, no es un problema menor, es un gran problema.
¿Por qué? Ya sabes, en 2016, Xi Jinping llevó a cabo una importante reforma militar. Se abolieron las principales regiones militares anteriores y se rezonificaron y reorganizaron cinco nuevas zonas de guerra.
También hubo una importante limpieza militar dentro de las fuerzas armadas. Sin embargo, se mantuvieron la Región Militar Tibetana y la Región Militar de Xinjiang. Estas dos regiones militares están bajo el liderazgo directo de la Comisión Militar Central del PCCh durante tiempos normales y solo están subsumidas en el Oeste. Zona de guerra durante la guerra.

Y el conflicto del 9 de diciembre ocurrió en la región tibetana del sur, que está bajo la jurisdicción de la Región Militar Tibetana. Debido a que ahora no es tiempo de guerra, en teoría, las tropas del EPL en esta región deberían escuchar a la Región Militar Tibetana, que a su vez debería escuchar solo a la Comisión Militar Central.

Por lo tanto, es probable que la operación en el sur del Tíbet haya sido realizada por la región militar tibetana por su cuenta, o que el Comando del Ejército de la Comisión Militar Central la haya ordenado.

*El problema es, ¿por qué la Zona de Guerra Occidental lanzó la respuesta al conflicto en lugar de la Comisión Militar Central?*

En teoría, la Zona de Guerra Occidental no debería intervenir en los asuntos que suceden en esta región.
Así que parece que algo salió mal dentro de las fuerzas armadas del PCCh. Es una de las dos situaciones: una es que alguien dentro del ejército, de la Zona de Guerra Occidental, dio la orden sin el consentimiento o el conocimiento de Xi Jinping.

*Otra posible situación es que el ejército del PCCh carezca de una buena coordinación. *La orden fue dada por la Comisión Militar Central, pero la Zona de Guerra Occidental estaba manejando las consecuencias.

*Otra señal de que algo salió terriblemente mal dentro del PCCh es esta: el 6 de diciembre, el Politburó Central del PCCh celebró una reunión y decidió que el crecimiento económico sería la primera prioridad para el próximo año. La conferencia anual de trabajo económico se llevaría a cabo el 15 de diciembre, es decir, hoy. Sin embargo, solo una semana después, el 13 de diciembre, Bloomberg News y Reuters informaron que la reunión se retrasaría después de que aumentaran las infecciones en Beijing.*

Luego, un día después, el 14 de diciembre, Bloomberg News publicó otro informe que decía que la reunión se llevaría a cabo de todos modos. Cuando me preparé para este programa, no había visto ningún informe oficial sobre si esta reunión se llevó a cabo de acuerdo con el plan o qué se había discutido. Pero la reunión anual de política económica es uno de los eventos más importantes para el PCCh, y el PCCh tiene problemas para decidir si celebrarlo o no.
_
_Entonces, la única conclusión es que *Xi Jinping no sabe qué hacer a continuación y cómo lidiar con los desafíos de todos los lados. Parece que siempre juzga mal la situación y que debe estar muy conmocionado tanto por la Revolución A4 como por la situación de pandemia fuera de control después de que el PCCh levantara repentinamente los bloqueos."*_


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

*Hay decenas de vídeos del ejército peruano asesinando a personas.*


----------



## EsDeDinamita (16 Dic 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> _"Los españoles nos oprimen y quieren destruir, oprimir y gobernar Uscalerria"_
> 
> Tragáis kilos y kilos de mierda que os lanzan desde el Kremlin.



Macho, que digas tú esto con la foto que tienes de perfil…menuda carcajada he soltado.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Hoy.......


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## kozioł (16 Dic 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Macho, que digas tú esto con la foto que tienes de perfil…menuda carcajada he soltado.



Estupenda crítica y brillante razonamiento el tuyo que desmonta todo lo que he escrito.

Mis dies.

Pero el mismo tipo de argumento que hacían los batasuneros y los sociatas falsequidistantes mientras ETA asesinaba, es lo que hacéis los proKremlin hoy en día. La misma equiparación de víctima y verdugo repleta de falacias sobre opresiones del bajo vientre.


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## ciruiostar (16 Dic 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> ¿Seguro? Yo no lo veo.
> Veamos qué pasa cuando el "glorioso ejército chino" lleno de "valientes" "disciplinados" se tiene que enfrentar con palos y piedras al ejército indio en la frontera del Tibet.
> 
> Si leemos los comentarios de la nunca bien ponderada Jennifer Zeng:
> ...



Vuelve al pozo séptico de donde saliste mesetario, esa zona está desarmada y si los dos ejércitos que custodian la zona están armados con palos y piedras no portan armas de fuego.


----------



## EGO (16 Dic 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Estupenda crítica y brillante razonamiento el tuyo que desmonta todo lo que he escrito.
> 
> Mis dies.



Solo son los famosos idiotas utiles que decia Lenin.


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, las dos bombas atómicas patrocinadas por Carrero no es de todos conocidos como se ve…y Carrero no estaba por la labor de desmantelarlas…y los yankees tampoco de permitirlo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿El texto completo? Me dice que hay que apoquinar.
¿Documentación o referencias oficiales?


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Joerrrrr, con lo unida que ha estado siempre Bulgaria a Rusia. 

*Bulgaria donará armas a Ucrania*

El parlamento de Bulgaria ha aprobado la donación a Ucrania de armamento para ayudar a resistir en la guerra, tras meses de debate entre los partidos prorrusos y prooccidentales del país.

El envío de material bélico, principalmente antiaéreo, ha sido respaldado por 166 diputados de formaciones euroatlánticas y rechazado por 48 representantes del Partido Socialista y del ultranacionalista prorruso Vazrazhdane.

Bulgaria el único socio de la OTAN y la Unión Europea que, junto a Hungría, no había enviado aún este tipo de ayuda a Ucrania durante la guerra.


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los neanderthales somos los blancos europeos. Somos el resultado de un cruce con el sapiens, la mezcla del folleteo troglodita entre dos especies humanas.
> No desaparecieron porque se extinguieran sino por qué se mezclaron
> 
> Por eso tenemos un importante porcentaje neanderthal en nuestro ADN. Que no tienen ni asiáticos (tienen desinovano) ni mucho menos los negros.



Según lo que yo he estudiado, los asiáticos además del ADN desinovano también tienen ADN de neanderthal.

También es verdad que en la UNED en cierta asignatura nos dijeron que en las excavaciones ya no se etiqueta a los huesos encontrados como machos y hembras en la especies de homonidos por su forma o análisis de ADN, sino por otros medios, como la ropa que vestían, los objetos encontrados al lado y otras medidas.

No, no es broma.


----------



## arriondas (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joerrrrr, con lo unida que ha estado siempre Bulgaria a Rusia.
> 
> *Bulgaria donará armas a Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Una cosa es el gobierno de un país y otra muy distinta la gente de ese país. Pero ya sé que eso no lo pillas.


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)

Preparando la derrota de la otan


----------



## risto mejido (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, las dos bombas atómicas patrocinadas por Carrero no es de todos conocidos como se ve…y Carrero no estaba por la labor de desmantelarlas…y los yankees tampoco de permitirlo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siempre se ha dicho que si bien españa no tiene armas atomicas ni vectores de lanzamiento, tardaria tres dias en montar una , aunque si lees el libro de proyecto islero se podria sacar la conclusion que tengan alguna guardada en algun lugar escondido


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Al menos uno de los misiles de los terroristas rusos ni siquiera llegó a Ucrania y cayó en la región de Volgogrado, Rusia


----------



## EsDeDinamita (16 Dic 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Estupenda crítica y brillante razonamiento el tuyo que desmonta todo lo que he escrito.
> 
> Mis dies.
> 
> Pero el mismo tipo de argumento que hacían los batasuneros y los sociatas falsequidistantes mientras ETA asesinaba, es lo que hacéis los proKremlin hoy en día. La misma equiparación de víctima y verdugo repleta de falacias sobre opresiones del bajo vientre.



No trataba de desmontar nada de lo que has escrito. No obstante Gracias por el dies.


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Rusia al principio de la guerra:


*Hemos invadido Ucrania para salvar a la gran mayoría de prorusos que no quieren ser ucranianos.*


Rusia ahora:


*Hay que invertir dinero durante años para que los habitantes de las zonas ocupadas prefieran ser rusos.


 *


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Hablando sobre la ONU, sale a relucir una profética percepción de Stalin en 1951, al respecto:

*"Las Naciones Unidas, creadas como baluarte para la preservación de la paz, se están transformando en un instrumento de guerra,
en un medio para desencadenar una nueva guerra mundial. El núcleo agresivo de la ONU está formado por 10 países miembros
del agresivo Pacto del Atlántico Norte. Son los representantes de estos países los que deciden el destino de la guerra y la paz 
en la ONU. Fueron ellos quienes llevaron a cabo la vergonzosa decisión en la ONU sobre la agresividad de la República Popular China.*
_*Es indicativo del orden actual de la ONU que la pequeña Rep. Dominicana, por ejemplo, tenga ahora tanto peso en la ONU como India,
y mucho más que la Rep. Popular China, a la que se ha privado de su derecho de voto en la ONU. Al convertirse en una herramienta
de guerra agresiva, la ONU ha dejado de ser una organización de naciones iguales. De hecho, la ONU ya no es tanto una organización 
mundial sino una organización para los estadounidenses, que actúa a instancias de los agresores USAnos. La ONU se convierte así 
en el ignominioso camino de la Sociedad de Naciones. Así entierra su autoridad moral y se condena al colapso.*_
*José Stalin, 1951*


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (16 Dic 2022)

Foto descriptiva de la realidad ucraniana.
Unos soldados rusos amontonan decenas de cuerpos ucranianos formando una montaña.

Ojo sensibles:




Esos soldados además, no serán dados por muertos por Ucrania, ya que entonces Zelensky and Company tendría que pagarles a los familiares.
Serán parte de los más de 300.000 desaparecidos.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## pemebe (16 Dic 2022)

Fuente Ucraniana: Russians launch 76 missiles at Ukraine, 60 of them downed – Chief of General Staff

Los rusos lanzan 76 misiles contra Ucrania, 60 de ellos derribados - Jefe del Estado Mayor
STANISLAV POHORILOV - VIERNES, 16 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2022, 14:22

El 16 de diciembre, los rusos lanzaron 76 misiles contra Ucrania, incluidos 72 misiles de crucero. Las fuerzas de defensa aérea de Ucrania derribaron 60 de ellos.

Fuente: Valerii Zaluzhnyi, comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en Telegram.

Cita: *"Según los informes preliminares, el enemigo lanzó 76 misiles contra objetivos de infraestructuras críticas de Ucrania, entre ellos 72 son misiles de crucero (Kh-101, Kalibr, Kh-22) y 4 misiles guiados lanzados desde el aire (Kh-59/Kh-31P), desde la zona acuática de los mares Caspio y Negro."*

Detalles: Según el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 60 misiles rusos fueron derribados por las fuerzas de misiles antiaéreos de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania y la defensa antiaérea de las Fuerzas Terrestres.

*"El terror de los misiles y los osados intentos del enemigo de romper las defensas antiaéreas de Kiev no nos obligarán a deponer las armas"*, subrayó Zaluzhnyi.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (16 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Los sospechosos habituales excepto Israel. Tendrán algún resentimiento que no me viene a la memoria ahora....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Dic 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Claro, la culpa de la crisis alimentaria es de Occidente... por no respetar las presuntas sanciones al grano y fertilizantes que decían iban a realizarle a Rusia.
> 
> O sea, que para no granjearnos el odio del tercer mundo... deberíamos dejar de comer.
> Simplemente porque Putin comenzó su guerra, que "_no tiene nada que ver con todo esto_".
> ...



Pues sí, la culpa es de occidente que le ha dado por suicidarse por poli.
Si hay alguien a quien le va bien es a los rusos que tienen tres tardes y pico largas de economía en sus haberes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Todos esos datos son secretos REALMENTE, sale a la luz lo que interesa que salga, pero esos datos son como poco SECRETOS de ESTADO y con amplias y problemáticas repercusiones DE GUERRA... sería absurdo pensar que esos datos no son cocinados, pues sería tanto como entender que quienes los manejan trabajan para el enemigo... son ESTRATEGICOS y como tales se tienen que tratar...
> 
> Cuidado, cuando había barcos gaseros a la espera de entrega en Europa, no dejaban de ser una especie de CONTANGO gasista, o una forma de acumulación y por tanto MOSTRABA en gran medida que había FUERTES DUDAS sobre el suministro y sobre todo sobre la capacidad de almacenamiento...
> 
> Rusia maneja los tiempos de modo muy CABRON... no ha atacado las instalaciones eléctricas hasta que llega el invierno y su efecto, especialmente en las tuberías por el congelamiento que conlleva es MÁS INTENSO y MAS PODEROSO... en el tema del gas, va a actuar en la misma forma y no hará un corte serio hasta que TENGA segura consciencia de que el corte es más dramático... las previsiones de entes financieros dan que el 2023 se viene gorda, yo NO ESTOY de acuerdo, creo sinceramente que aguantaremos al menos a 2024, el invierno... AHÍ Rusia no va a tener PIEDAD... y a partir del verano del 2024 los efectos, ya lo van a ser en el invierno de 2024 no van a dejar de hacerse imposibles de superar... 2025 Alemania cae, el resto de europa veremos como llega a ese 2025, pero nada bien... ¿España?, la verdad es que hoy por hoy y dado la situación que tenemos y en lo tocante a Rusia-Ucrania es el mejor lugar para estar, CON MUCHO...



Estoy de acuerdo, es como creerse que el IPC de España está al 6% y en Alemania al 10%, está mucho más alto seguro.

Pero de momento tenemos estos datos del gas para hacernos una idea, saber hacia donde nos dirigimos, la gente de a pie no mira esto.
Y sí, lo publicado es una parte de la verdad.

Personalmente comparando con los datos de otros años no logro alcanzar como se va a superar la primavera sin el gas ruso, doy por hecho que se van a levantar sanciones a Rusia de alguna manera.....sobre GNL, transporte, almacenamiento y tal debo estudiar más pero no llega subtituir ni de lejos el gas por tubería ruso....más allá del invierno del 23 no llego.

Sí veo claro que nos quieren reducir la movilidad en vehículo privado....y no precisamente por el cambio climático.


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)

¿como se dice cadáver desmembrado en ukro?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Dic 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> ¿Seguro? Yo no lo veo.
> Veamos qué pasa cuando el "glorioso ejército chino" lleno de "valientes" "disciplinados" se tiene que enfrentar con palos y piedras al ejército indio en la frontera del Tibet.
> 
> Si leemos los comentarios de la nunca bien ponderada Jennifer Zeng:
> ...



Eso es basura desinformadora, todos los fines de semana a Xi le dan un golpe de estado y China colapsa todos los Miercoles.

Aún estoy esperandoa que de auto aniquile con la burbuja inmobiliaria que nunca llega.

Por último, ya me gustaría tener unos gobernantes tan buenos como los de China en España.


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

Capturando ukronazis que es gerundio.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (16 Dic 2022)

maricon el último, con esos valientes pilotos conquistan Moscú en 3 horas


----------



## Sir Torpedo (16 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> siempre se ha dicho que si bien españa no tiene armas atomicas ni vectores de lanzamiento, tardaria tres dias en montar una , aunque si lees el libro de proyecto islero se podria sacar la conclusion que tengan alguna guardada en algun lugar escondido



No, no puede, el personal técnico para hacerlo ya no existe.


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

Esta foto me ha dejado flipando.


----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, es como creerse que el IPC de España está al 6% y en Alemania al 10%, está mucho más alto seguro.
> 
> Pero de momento tenemos estos datos del gas para hacernos una idea, saber hacia donde nos dirigimos, la gente de a pie no mira esto.
> Y sí, lo publicado es una parte de la verdad.
> ...



Esos datos no saldrán, pero INDIRECTAMENTE IREMOS viendo realmente la situación... por ahora no hay apagones, es decir la cosa no va demasiado mal y las empresas???... se irá viendo, pero ya algún CEO de empresa importante automovilística está mas que alarmado por los aumentos de costes energéticos, que les harán inviable producir en Europa para mantener la competitividad...

Lo que ya ADVERTIMOS alguno... estamos en competencia con China y ellos producen con energía más barata... y ahora igualmente USA, pero cuidado hasta en Africa pueden obtener energía más barata que en Europa...

Es lo que hay y eso va a ir saliendo, guste o no...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

*La embajada informó sobre el grave estado del jefe de la Casa Rusa en República Centroafricana tras el atentado*


16 diciembre 2022 15:18


----------



## Praktica (16 Dic 2022)

*Portavoz del mando de las FAU: los objetivos ucranianos fueron alcanzados por misiles Kh-555, Kh-101, Kalibr, [así como por misiles S-300].*
Hoy, 14:02


https://topwar.ru/206916-predstavitel-komandovanija-vsu-po-obektam-ukrainy-udary-nanosilis-raketami-h-555-h-101-kalibr-a-takzhe-raketami-sistem-s-300.html


tr dee

*Hoy viernes 16 de diciembre, las instalaciones de infraestructura militar y energética de Ucrania sufrieron uno de los ataques más masivos desde el 10 de octubre de 2022.*

Según las autoridades ucranianas, se dispararon al menos 60 misiles contra instalaciones ucranianas ( estas cifras empezaron a anunciarse incluso antes de que se oyeran las primeras explosiones).

*Según Yuriy Ignat, portavoz de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Ucrania, los ataques se llevaron a cabo con misiles Kh-555 y Kh-101 desde bombarderos Tu-95, así como con misiles Kalibr desde corbetas del Mar Negr*o y [_*misiles del sistema SAM S-300???].*_

Mientras tanto, el representante del régimen de Kiev Oleksandr Starukh registró al menos 15 ataques con misiles sólo en la parte de la región de Zaporizhzhya ocupada por el ejército ucraniano. El gobernador de la región de Kharkiv, Oleh Sinehubov, contabilizó 10 ataques con misiles contra instalaciones de la región.

Como consecuencia del ataque con misiles, *muchas ciudades ucranianas volvieron a quedarse sin electricidad, calefacción e incluso suministro de agua. *En Kiev, Jarkov y Dnipro, el metro se detuvo y sus instalaciones se utilizaron como refugios antiaéreos. El tráfico ferroviario se ha interrumpido por problemas de suministro eléctrico, y varios trenes han sufrido retrasos. Según el alcalde de Kiev, Klitschko, han comenzado los *cortes de agua* en todos los distritos de la capital ucraniana. *Se ha perdido la electricidad en casi todas partes. *Se han registrado llegadas a la central eléctrica de Kryvyi Rih, una de las mayores de Ucrania.

Se han formado colas en las gasolineras de Dnipro: la gente quiere combustible para calefacción y alumbrado. *El alcalde de Jarkov, Terekhov, declaró una destrucción ‘colosal’ en la ciudad, sin mencionar que se destruyeron instalaciones utilizadas principalmente con fines militares.

El Ministro de Energía ucraniano, Herman Halushchenko, admitió que el ataque masivo causó graves daños a la infraestructura energética del país. P*or ejemplo, toda la región de Kirovohrad se quedó sin energía, también se cortó la electricidad en las regiones de Sumy y Poltava, pero parcialmente. *Las instalaciones que el régimen de Kiev ha intentado restaurar en las últimas semanas han sufrido daños de nuevo.

XXXXXXX*

s-300???? tan locos estos ukros?

o según los ukros ya no queda otra cosa y hay q tirar de s-300??

pues si parece q quedan juguetes desde mar y aire. como siempre


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

*Ukrenergo ha declarado emergencia por la pérdida de más del 50 por ciento del consumo del sistema energético*


16 diciembre 2022 15:13



La empresa nacional "Ukrenergo" declaró el estado de emergencia debido a la pérdida de más del 50% del consumo del sistema energético de Ucrania. Esto fue informado el 16 de diciembre por Strana.ua, citando una declaración de la compañía.


“*Ha habido una pérdida de más del 50% del consumo del sistema energético interconectado,** lo que significa la entrada en un modo de accidente sistémico**”, dice el mensaje en el canal de Telegram.*

El 16 de diciembre se anunció una alerta aérea en toda Ucrania. Funcionarios y medios de comunicación informaron de explosiones en las regiones de Kyiv, Kyiv, Ternopil y Kharkiv.


El alcalde de Kharkiv, Igor Terekhov , habló de "destrucción colosal" como resultado de los ataques con cohetes de la mañana.

Por el momento, no se han recibido comentarios del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre los incidentes en Ucrania o posibles ataques del 16 de diciembre.


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

Lo que dijo Putin sobre lo que contó Merkel.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

*Declaran estado de emergencia en Ucrania tras ataque con misiles rusos*
Hoy, 16:12
0

El viernes 16 de diciembre, las tropas rusas lanzaron ataques masivos contra la infraestructura energética militar de Ucrania. Se reportan explosiones en las regiones de Kyiv, Nikolaev, Kharkov, Kirovograd, Odessa, Poltava y Dnepropetrovsk, así como en Zaporozhye.........

............


El ataque, en particular, involucró drones rusos "Geran-2", que llevaron a cabo ataques exitosos en el área de la central hidroeléctrica Dnieper en Zaporozhye.


----------



## carlosito (16 Dic 2022)

Leyendo los análisis bélicos del conflicto debo comentarles que para mí aunque no sea un experto acerca del tema militar, uno se da cuenta de las muchas variables a escoger para explicar causalidades en torno a la evolución de un conflicto bélico cómo tal. Dentro de ello cabe destacar la importancia que tienen las redes comunicaciones e inteligencia tecnologíca, capacidad de reconocimiento en terreno y velocidad de respuesta tras toma de decisiones que son ventajas que tiene Ucrania sobre Rusia, (siendo que por ahora continúan para Rusia sus acciones de mejora al menos en más de una de ellas) En cambio las fuerzas armadas rusas tienen la superioridad clave que es en el sentido táctico o estratégico bastante oportuno que ha evitado descalabros y una capacidad defensiva que ha podido contrarrestar mayores intentos ofensivos pese a las retiradas de Khersón y el oblast de Kharkov.

Occidente y más precisamente los países anglosajones han ayudado a las fuerzas Ucranianas a tener ventaja en estos temas. Se debe aclarar que en cuanto inteligencia y comunicaciones lo he mencionado hasta ahora como una ventaja dado que la salida de la red de starlink cambiaria este adpecto. Es algo muy evidente la situación dramática del ejército Ucraniano en cuanto a municiones, bajas acrecentadas con ofensivas que se ayudan de un sacrificio inhumano de recién movilizados y la inferioridad en artillería. Pese a ello los tres aspectos comentados les ha permitido resistir desde mediados de este año duras ofensivas aún con el suceso de la cantidad de bajas registradas.

Otro tema que les permite ralentizar las ofensivas rusas teniendo en cuenta su situación angustiosa es su capacidad de aprendizaje que con base a ciertos supervivientes de enfrentamientos anteriores les permite crear en un tiempo más corto líneas ofensivas. También han aprendido a una vez ceder en una zona que toman las fuerzas rusas, hostilizar con la misma artillería la zona lo que crea dificultad para las tropas rusas de mantener el terreno conquistado aunque esto sucede en algunos casos como en el antiguo frente de Kharkov y el de Svatovo -Kremenaya.

Ya en las mismas fuerzas rusas son conscientes de estás debilidades y tomando medidas al respecto. Debemos por último mencionar ciertas reformas en el pasado en cuanto a reducir la cantidad formaciones para oficiales ha tenido un efecto negativo considerable. Eso y una relativa deficiencia de pilotos todavía tienen un lastre en el desempeño de las fuerzas rusas. Sin embargo no cabe duda que el mismo conflicto es una oportunidad para corregir está debilidad donde es indudable que el ejército ruso está aprendiendo de sus errores iniciales.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Guerra, ¿ donde esta la guerra ?
> 
> 
> *Más cadenas: Nueva Zelanda prohíbe fumar de por vida a todos los nacidos después de 2009*
> ...



No suelo hablar así, pero esa señora se puede ir de cabeza a la mismísima mierda. Enorme mierda. Estoy hasta los cojones de esa gentuza que se cree con derecho a privarnos a los demás del nuestro. Y lo digo fumando.



Esta es la pájara. la de la foto del artículo será la modelo tonta de turno.


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

Los rusos dan los buenos días.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Ya tenemos a otra LUNATICA y OTRA LEY SECA...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lo primero, de acuerdo, otra lunática. Pero eso de 'fumar solo en exteriores', no. Lo que debería de haber es locales donde se permita fumar y otros donde no. Y cada cual que elija lo que quiera. Si es muy fácil, y no se allana la libertad de nadie.


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Lo que dijo Putin sobre lo que contó Merkel.



Cuidado con esto... cuidado y mucho...

GARANTIAS, QUÉ GARANTIAS, CON QUIEN NEGOCIAR Y QUE GARANTIAS...

Alguno ya advertimos que según pasase el tiempo, Rusia iría subiendo la intensidad de las demandas en función de la debilidad que se fuese acumulando... 

Antes era volver a ciertos acuerdos... ahora además HABRA QUE PONER GARANTIAS y garantías creibles que eso no es cosa sencilla de evaluar... 

Lo de Merkel es algo surrealista... yo siempre la tuve por una IMBECIL INTEGRAL CON INFULAS...

Por cierto, cuando en el hilo de Siria hablába y me discutían quíen era esta imbecil... que tiempos y... 

El tiempo suele dar y quitar razones, pero qué lástima que no se escuche NUNCA la sensatez y la razón... qué auténtico drama vivimos al haber convertido en la razón en simple humo de Engreidos imbéciles... en fin...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (16 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> maricon el último, con esos valientes pilotos conquistan Moscú en 3 horas



Ese mismo sistema de eyección deberían poner en el coche de las charos cuando no consiguen aparcar bien y empiezan a arañar el coche propio y el de al lado...


----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo primero, de acuerdo, otra lunática. Pero eso de 'fumar solo en exteriores', no. Lo que debería de haber es locales donde se permita fumar y otros donde no. Y cada cual que elija lo que quiera. Si es muy fácil, y no se allana la libertad de nadie.



De eso nada... ahí no vamos en ningún caso a entrar... todos se declararían para FUMADORES y ajo y agua al resto, y es simple LOGICA ECONÓMICA, porque vas a ir sólo a parte de la clientela (no fumador) si puedes ir a por toda...

Salvo, y ahí yo no te lo DISCUTIRÍA, que en los lugares de FUMADORES sólo pudiese estar gente FUMANDO... sino es así, todo el mundo a fumar a la calle, que MI DERECHO A NO FUMAR, está MUY POR ENCIMA del tuyo a fumar... que en eso no HAY, ni debe haber NEGOCIACIÓN POSIBLE...


----------



## alfonbass (16 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> El idioma que entiende Rusia es el ruso.
> 
> Exactamente el mismo idioma que habla y entiende la totalidad de la población ucraniana.



Lo que no significa que tengan que ser rusos o tener una ideología concreta, que tenéis una fijación con ese tema altamente absurda

Yo hablo castellano como idioma natal, pero eso no significa que quiera ser mexicano, por ejemplo....


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> De eso nada... ahí no vamos en ningún caso a entrar... todos se declararían para FUMADORES y ajo y agua al resto, y es simple LOGICA ECONÓMICA, porque vas a ir sólo a parte de la clientela (no fumador) si puedes ir a por toda...
> 
> Salvo, y ahí yo no te lo DISCUTIRÍA, que en los lugares de FUMADORES sólo pudiese estar gente FUMANDO... sino es así, todo el mundo a fumar a la calle, que MI DERECHO A NO FUMAR, está MUY POR ENCIMA del tuyo a fumar... que en eso no HAY, ni debe haber NEGOCIACIÓN POSIBLE...



¿Entonces quieres decir que la mayoría hoy día fuma? eso hace 20 años sí, pero hoy ya no. No obstante, eso que he dicho es libertad. Lo tuyo es un totalitarismo 'ligth' como el de la loca de antes.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)

Esto explica por que tanto politico quiere visitar al caudillo Ze...


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ese mismo sistema de eyección deberían poner en el coche de las charos cuando no consiguen aparcar bien y empiezan a arañar el coche propio y el de al lado...



que chiste más bueno, cuidado que se te derrama el orujo


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)

Todavía no puedo creer que haya gente por ahí pensando que un país está ganando después de que su red eléctrica se haya quemado, la industria se haya perdido, la mitad de su ejército esté fuera y los donantes también se queden sin armas energéticas y municiones.
Ustedes necesitan un psiquiatra.

No ganas una guerra volviendo a entrar en un área abandonada que ya ni siquiera puedes suministrar con energía.
Ganas cuando derrotas a las fuerzas del oponente.
Y eso no lo logró Ucrania.
De lo contrario
Mientras Rusia se mueve para salvar sus fuerzas, AFU se aferra a la propaganda.

Ucrania podría salvar a muchos de sus hombres retirándose detrás del Dniepr, como lo hizo Rusia en Kherson, pero quieren perder la mayor parte del resto de sus mejores solo para complacer a la audiencia tonta de Occidente.
Eso es criminal y conducirá a su derrota total.

Al aguantar en el Donbas, Ucrania está condenada a ser eliminada por la ventaja de 9 a 1 de la potencia de fuego de artillería que tienen los rusos.
Este último ni siquiera tiene que moverse un centímetro para ganar.
Es pura matemática.

Ucrania está perdiendo más vehículos blindados a la semana de los que Occidente puede entregar en un mes.
Los proyectiles de artillería se están agotando
La defensa aérea está casi terminada.
¡Cientos de KIA y mucho más WIA todos los jodidos días!
Si llamas a eso ganar, eres un idiota o un mentiroso.

-- GEROMAN -- time will tell - --
@GeromanAT


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Entonces quieres decir que la mayoría hoy día fuma? eso hace 20 años sí, pero hoy ya no. No obstante, eso que he dicho es libertad. Lo tuyo es un totalitarismo 'ligth' como el de la loca de antes.



La juventud al menos hoy fuma mas que hace 20 años.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> La juventud al menos hoy fuma mas que hace 20 años.



No será en Valencia. Tengo varios colegios cerca y no veo casi nunca a un crío haciéndolo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)

No tiene complejos el cabron...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Papo de luz (16 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> No será en Valencia. Tengo varios colegios cerca y no veo casi nunca a un crío haciéndolo.



crios no, hablo de jovenes.


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Continua la partida balcánica.
Vucic ha desafiado a la OTAN en Kosovo, invocando el articulo CSNU 1244, 
que EE. UU. ha declarado que ignorará:




> * "A principios de esta semana, el enviado especial del Departamento de Estado, Gabriel Escobar, dijo a un medio del gobierno de EE. UU. que Washington se oponía "categóricamente" al regreso de la policía serbia a Kosovo. En respuesta, la primera ministra serbia, Ana Brnabic, preguntó si había resoluciones, acuerdos o principios que la West consideró aplicable, "¿o se supone que debemos seguir su horóscopo para adivinar sus deseos?" *











Serbia invokes UN resolution on Kosovo


Belgrade has officially requested a return of police to Kosovo under UNSCR 1244, which Pristina, Albania and the US oppose




www.rt.com


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> crios no, hablo de jovenes.





Spoiler



Casi la totalidad de gente joven entre 20 y 30 años que conozco, no fuma.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)

Patriot Missile Batteries In Ukraine Would Be Top Targets For Russia


In Ukraine, the Patriot air defense system would face threats unlike any it's faced before, but they would still be a very tough target.




www.thedrive.com





“One Patriot battery with a full complement of launchers (six or more) requires 50 to 60 soldiers to emplace and then 25 to 30 soldiers to operate and maintain,” David Shank, a retired Army colonel and former commandant of the Army Air Defense Artillery School at Ft. Sill, Oklahoma, told _The War Zone_ Wednesday afternoon. “A Patriot battery uses approximately a square kilometer of land space so it’s susceptible to Russian ISR [intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance]. The radar when radiating emits a large signal and will ultimately be seen by Russian signal intelligence capabilities.” 

Muchos puestos de trabajo para el paguiterismo forotanero. Seamos claros al respecto: estamos a favor del emplazamiento de baterías PATRIOT en Ucrania si se llevan al comando BRBJ a hacer el mantenimiento...


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Dic 2022)

Las consecuencias de la guerra de Ucrania en la venta de armamento ruso pueden ser muy lesivas. Por falta de componentes en los equipos o por no tener capacidad de exportar cuando tus fábricas están volcadas en suministrar a tus clientes internos. Se puede añadir a ello la perdida de credibilidad en los equipos de Rusia por sus reveses en Ucrania.

Si se confirma lo de Vietnam sería un golpe durisimo.










Empresas de defensa de EEUU en conversaciones con Vietnam. – Galaxia Militar


Las empresas de defensa de EE.UU. han discutido el suministro de equipo militar, incluidos helicópteros y aviones no tripulados, a Vietnam en conversaciones con altos funcionarios del gobierno




galaxiamilitar.es




*Empresas de defensa de EEUU en conversaciones con Vietnam.*
16 diciembre, 2022

Las empresas de defensa de EE.UU. han discutido el suministro de equipo militar, incluidos helicópteros y aviones no tripulados, a Vietnam en conversaciones con altos funcionarios del gobierno, dijeron a Reuters dos fuentes con conocimiento del diálogo, una nueva señal de que el país podría reducir su dependencia de las armas rusas.
Lockheed Martin, Boeing, Raytheon, Textron e IM Systems Group se reunieron con los funcionarios al margen de la primera feria de armas a gran escala del país la semana pasada, según el Consejo Empresarial EE.UU.-ASEAN, el organismo industrial que organizó las reuniones.

Una fuente que estuvo presente en las discusiones sobre armamento dijo que en ellas participaron el Ministerio de Seguridad Pública y el Ministerio de Defensa Nacional.
Las conversaciones preliminares, que podrían no desembocar en ningún acuerdo, se producen mientras la nación del sudeste asiático busca nuevos proveedores y el conflicto de Ucrania tensa las capacidades de Rusia, durante décadas el principal socio militar de Vietnam. La guerra, que Moscú califica de “operación especial”, también ha dado lugar a estrictas sanciones contra Rusia.

"
Esto marca el comienzo de una mentalidad más abierta del Ejército Popular de Vietnam hacia las armas estadounidenses, y una voluntad de comprometerse más con Estados Unidos en materia de defensa en su conjunto”, declaró Nguyen The Phuong, experto militar e investigador de la Universidad de Nueva Gales del Sur.

Según los analistas, los acuerdos militares con Estados Unidos se enfrentan a numerosos obstáculos potenciales, como la posibilidad de que Washington bloquee la venta de armas por motivos de derechos humanos, la preocupación por el impacto en las tensas relaciones de Hanoi con China, los elevados costes y la posibilidad de que los sistemas estadounidenses puedan integrarse con el armamento existente en Vietnam.







La persona que asistió a las reuniones dijo que las empresas ofrecieron una gama de equipos militares y mantuvieron conversaciones “prometedoras” sobre equipos no letales, incluidos helicópteros para seguridad interna, además de aviones no tripulados, radares y otros sistemas para vigilar el aire, el mar y el espacio.

Una segunda persona familiarizada con el asunto dijo que las conversaciones sobre aviones no tripulados y helicópteros comenzaron antes de la feria de armamento y han incluido más armas.

Lockheed Martin, que exhibió aviones de combate y de transporte militar en el evento, declinó hacer comentarios.

Un portavoz de Boeing remitió las preguntas al Ministerio de Defensa vietnamita. Raytheon, Textron e IM Systems Group no respondieron a las peticiones de comentarios.

Las conversaciones muestran los crecientes esfuerzos de Estados Unidos por ganar influencia en Hanoi, casi medio siglo después del final de la guerra de Vietnam. Desde que se levantó un embargo de armas en 2016, las exportaciones estadounidenses de defensa a Vietnam se han limitado a buques guardacostas y aviones de entrenamiento, mientras que Rusia ha suministrado alrededor del 80% del arsenal del país.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lo primero, de acuerdo, otra lunática. Pero eso de 'fumar solo en exteriores', no. Lo que debería de haber es locales donde se permita fumar y otros donde no. Y cada cual que elija lo que quiera. Si es muy fácil, y no se allana la libertad de nadie.



Tampoco fumo pero estoy de acuerdo contigo, si pueden haber locales de fumadores y quieren ir que vayan.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)

Shank, putincel...

A typical Patriot battery includes an AN/MPQ-53 or more capable AN/MPQ-65 phased array radar, which would be the most likely target of a Russian strike, Shank said. 

“Anti-radiation missiles targeting the Patriot radar,” would likely be the main vector of attack. “Destroy the Patriot radar, and the system is useless.”

Russian fighters, like the Su-35S Flanker, can be equipped with Kh-31P long-range anti-radiation missiles which are themselves equipped with modular, interchangeable passive radar seekers, one of which was designed to specifically target the Patriot system. They have a range of 68 miles. The updated, Kh-31PD/PM, with an extended range of 160 miles, has a broadband seeker that allows it to target a wide range of anti-aircraft radars at once, which would come in handy for the Russian Air Force given the scope of additional air defense systems that could be arrayed around any Patriot battery installed in Ukraine.


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Debido al ataque masivo de la Federación Rusa a Ucrania, se registraron nuevamente interrupciones en el sistema eléctrico de Moldavia. Así lo informó NewsMaker con referencia a la empresa estatal moldava Moldelectrica .

"El riesgo de cortes de energía en Moldavia es muy alto", advirtió la compañía.









У Молдові через ракетні удари РФ по Україні - знову перебої електропостачання


РФ атакувала Україну зранку 16 грудня.




kp.ua


----------



## El_Suave (16 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> El IPC de EE.UU, inicia su escalada a mediados de 2020 (primera flecha roja), y continúa su ascenso imparable tras un pequeño descanso a principios de 2021 (segunda flecha), lo que es más de un año antes de la entrada de Rusia en la guerra.
> 
> Aún se oye a algún tontito en el trabajo, en el entorno familiar o de amistades relacionar la inflación con la guerra. A todos estos hay que darles cera y tacharlos de subnormales, que es lo que son.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292654



Obviamente la causa de la inflación es que en Occidente cada vez hay más dinero y menos riqueza.

Y en Occidente hay menos riqueza porque China y Rusia están poniendo cada día más difícil continuar con el robo descarado de la riqueza real del Tercer Mundo.

En realidad no es que la inflación sea consecuencia de la guerra, sino que la guerra es consecuencia de la inflación.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (16 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Patriot Missile Batteries In Ukraine Would Be Top Targets For Russia
> 
> 
> In Ukraine, the Patriot air defense system would face threats unlike any it's faced before, but they would still be a very tough target.
> ...



En meses no han podido destruir ni 1 solo HIMARs............ 

Mas ratas rusas muertos en Bakhmut 






Aquí apilando sus cuerpos 






En el grupo parece que han eliminado a un Nazi ruso


----------



## Honkler (16 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Como decía el último ensayo de Orlov, una victoria rápida de Rusia sería una pérdida
> porque la OTAN seguiría dando la lata. Por eso mismo Rusia tiene que marcar su ritmo
> para que la OTAN siga con su matraca y continúe entrando en la trituradora.



Se ha dicho millones de veces que a Rusia le interesa machacar a ucrania y, de paso, a la UE. Y eso es mucho más efectivo con la situación actual que no finiquitando el tema rápidamente ( que Rusia lo podría hacer sin despeinarse).


----------



## crocodile (16 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin viajará en las próximas horas a Minsk.
> Nadie habla de ello, pero para mí hay un tema interesante que me comentaron hace tiempo y que aún no se ha visto reflejado.
> 
> Es sobre la inclusión de Bielorrusia en la Federación. Algo que ocurrirá pronto. Y tiene una razón importante de ser.
> ...



Bielorrusia es históricamente Rusia, lo lógico es que vuelva a la madre patria .


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El problema ha venido cuando el experimento lo han intentado con argelinos y marroquíes.
> 
> Aunque haya salido alguna ministra famosa (como la que decían que se lío con Aznar), o algún futbolista como Zidane (casado con una francesa hija de españoles, la Vero), el resto no se ha mezclado como los europeos.
> 
> A los negros, los pongo en un estado intermedio, están más integrados, solo hay que fijarse en la gran cantidad de negros policías, militares, guardias de seguridad, barrenderos, o en función pública en general, que hay en Francia. Muchos más que magrebies



Quizás la religion?


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Triple ataque a la central hidroeléctrica Dniprovska HPP-1 en Zaporizhzhya

En un ataque masivo con misiles contra las infraestructuras energéticas de Ucrania, la central hidroeléctrica Dniprovska HPP-1, situada en la región de Zaporizhzhya, ocupada por Ucrania, ha sido alcanzada por el fuego.

▪La nube de la primera explosión se registró cerca del patio de maniobras de 330 kV de la central hidroeléctrica de Dniprovska.

▪ El segundo ataque alcanzó los locales de la cantina y el almacén de repuestos -el misil también impactó en la base de la presa, provocando rumores de su completa destrucción (lo que, por supuesto, no fue el caso).

▪ Pero el tercer misil impactó en las estructuras de hormigón armado de la Sala de Máquinas 1.

En la sala de turbinas hay 9 hidrogeneradores de 72 MW, así como un pequeño generador auxiliar de 2,6 MW (650,6 MW en total).

Es posible que algunos de los generadores hayan sido retirados del servicio para ser reacondicionados. Es difícil juzgar la destrucción completa de todos los hidrogeneradores a partir del vídeo en tierra, pero la sala de máquinas resultó definitivamente dañada.

Sin embargo, hay una segunda sala de máquinas en la CHP-1 del Dniéper, situada en la orilla izquierda. En su interior hay 8 centrales hidroeléctricas con una capacidad total de 928 MW.

A pesar de la evidente eficacia del bombardeo, la HPP-1 de Dnieper, aunque sufrió importantes daños, no quedó completamente inutilizada.

Las coordenadas del ataque en la base de la presa son: 47.869009, 35.082661

Coordenadas del golpe en la base del mashzal 1: 47.869177, 35.082434

Coordenadas del impacto en el patio de maniobras de 330 kV: 47.869222, 35.074726






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

*No hay electricidad en Kharkiv, Poltava, Boryspil y otras ciudades* . En algunas áreas, se cortó la electricidad para preservar el sistema eléctrico. Al mismo tiempo, se aplicaron horarios de corte de energía de emergencia en todo el país. 

..... Según Kharkiv.Suspilne *, Kharkiv está completamente sin* energía, dijo a los periodistas la portavoz de "Kharkivoblenergo", Maryna Shevchenko 

...... *La ciudad de Kremenchuk* se quedó sin electricidad ni calefacción , dijo el alcalde Vitaliy Maletskyi . 

... Según lo informado por OBOZREVATEL, los expertos nombraron previamente tres escenarios de apagón que los ocupantes están "preparando" para Ucrania. El peor de ellos implica una falta total de electricidad por hasta siete días. 









''Укренерго'' оголосило надзвичайну ситуацію: де не буде електроенергії та опалення


Росія вчинила черговий воєнний злочин




news.obozrevatel.com


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Sobre el atentado contra el jefe de la Casa de Rusia en África Central

El jefe de la Casa de Rusia en la República Centroafricana, Dmitry Syty, recibió un paquete con explosivos que detonó en sus manos. Se encuentra en cuidados intensivos en estado grave.

▪ Dmitry Syty está considerado uno de los agentes clave de los intereses del propietario de la PMC Wagner Evgeny Prigozhin y uno de los principales asesores políticos del actual presidente de la República Centroafricana. Por la misma razón, fue incluido en la lista de sanciones de Estados Unidos en 2020.

▪ Hace aproximadamente un año, Dmitry Syty fue nombrado jefe de la Casa de Rusia en Bangui. La lista oficial de responsabilidades de la Casa Rusa incluye actividades educativas, clases de ruso y la presentación de la cultura tradicional rusa a la población local.

¿Quién puso la bomba?

Aún no se ha identificado a los autores del atentado, pero los motivos y la capacidad de interceptación de paquetes apuntan directamente a la labor de los servicios de inteligencia franceses o de sus aliados estadounidenses, que también llevan tiempo persiguiendo a cualquier persona relacionada con Yevgeny Prigozhin.

Ayer mismo abandonaron el país los últimos soldados franceses y esta acción bien podría ser un "regalo de despedida".

Si esto es así, significa que los servicios de inteligencia occidentales, además de las tácticas de guerra por delegación a manos de los militantes centroafricanos, han decidido ahora intentar eliminar directamente a los representantes de la misión rusa en las RCA.

Surge una pregunta justa: si Dmitry Sytiy es realmente una figura clave de Prigozhin en la RCA, ¿cómo pasaron por alto los servicios de seguridad semejante "regalo" en el conflictivo país?






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (16 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Preparando la derrota de la otan



Esperemos que no sea un Minsk 3, en 2014 también dijeron que era una derrota de la OTAN y mira..


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> En meses no han podido destruir ni 1 solo HIMARs............
> 
> Mas ratas rusas muertos en Bakhmut
> 
> ...



Carapolla, el amontonamiento de cadáveres se esta haciendo por soldados rusos apilando muertos ucranianos...

Bro, en Europa muchos tenemos estudios universitarios, sabemos idiomas, etc. Deja de hacer el canelo, que Europa no es tu casa, donde solo sabeis mover el culo al ritmo de la musica, daros al postureo y algunos pegar patadas a un balon.

Comentan que eres un madero venezolano. Si tanto odias "lo ruso", deja de hacer el maricon pesado en este foro, haz el petate y plántate en el frente. Tal que asi, mi negro...


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Sobre la cooperación militar y técnica entre Armenia e India

A principios de diciembre se celebraron en Armenia varias reuniones secretas entre la delegación india y las autoridades armenias.

El tema principal de las conversaciones fue la cooperación técnico-militar entre ambos países: ejercicios conjuntos, formación mutua de personal militar, así como suministro y producción conjunta de armamento.

Las reuniones consolidaron los acuerdos alcanzados a principios de octubre durante la visita del Ministro de Defensa armenio, Suren Papikyan, a Nueva Delhi.

En aquel momento, los dirigentes armenios adquirieron lanzacohetes múltiples "Papika", misiles antitanque "Konkurs" y morteros de 80 mm de la India. Además, la compra de sistemas de misiles tierra-aire Akash y aviones no tripulados kamikaze de fabricación india se encuentra en la fase final.

El iniciador del acercamiento entre ambos países es el ex embajador indio en Ereván Yogeshwar Sangwan, que tiene contactos bien establecidos con el gobierno local durante su trabajo en Armenia.

¿Por qué la India?

La cooperación entre India y Armenia se ha intensificado notablemente en los últimos años en el marco de la ejecución de proyectos económicos interestatales y de la situación geopolítica general.

▪ En primer lugar, es importante que India tenga presencia en Armenia para contrarrestar en cierto modo el desarrollo de las relaciones entre Turquía, Azerbaiyán y Pakistán.

Los turcos financian e invierten activamente en la economía pakistaní. Y en la cuestión de Cachemira, tanto Turquía como Azerbaiyán siempre han apoyado a Pakistán. Mientras tanto, las autoridades de Islamabad se ponen del lado de los azerbaiyanos en la disputa sobre Nagorno Karabaj.

Ayudar a Armenia y preservar su condición de Estado contribuiría en cierta medida a equilibrar las fuerzas en el Cáucaso Meridional, especialmente con la distracción de Rusia ante los acontecimientos de Ucrania como telón de fondo.

▪ En segundo lugar, las autoridades indias, junto con las iraníes, están interesadas en crear un corredor internacional de transporte (CTI) Golfo Pérsico-Mar Negro, que conectaría India e Irán con Europa a través de Armenia.

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores iraní, Hossein Amir Abdollahian, anunció el 21 de octubre, tras reunirse con su homólogo armenio, Ararat Mirzoyan, la creación de una plataforma trilateral Irán-Armenia-India para poner en marcha el corredor.

Las rutas comerciales actuales hacia Europa pasan por el Canal de Suez o por los territorios de países con los que India mantiene relaciones complejas, como China, Pakistán y el inestable Afganistán.

Una ITC a través de Irán, Armenia y Georgia reduciría el tiempo que tardan las mercancías en llegar a Europa y su dependencia de la Ruta de la Seda china y debilitaría la influencia de los turcos y los nirvana. , debilitar la influencia de los turcos y contrarrestar la amenaza que supone un posible corredor Zangezur.

Las autoridades indias están aumentando su presencia en Transcaucasia. Para Armenia, la cooperación con la Nueva Delhi oficial resolverá la importante cuestión del equipamiento de sus fuerzas armadas y crea la perspectiva de un corredor económico rentable.

Con el aumento de las tensiones en la región y con los turcos y azeríes deseosos de resolver cuanto antes la cuestión de Artsaj para crear un corredor terrestre de China a Europa a través de Azerbaiyán y Turquía, la asociación de India e Irán parece la opción más lógica y mutuamente beneficiosa para contrarrestar la influencia turca.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> En meses no han podido destruir ni 1 solo HIMARs............
> 
> Mas ratas rusas muertos en Bakhmut
> 
> ...




esa pila de cadáveres son ukros, ya te vale


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

DTEK, tras lograr derribar "60 de 76", informó de que la mayor instalación de DTEK estaba desconectada de la red eléctrica y que el restablecimiento del sistema eléctrico tardará ahora más de lo habitual. Además, DTEK ni siquiera puede dar una fecha provisional para el final del periodo de apagones de emergencia ni un calendario para la vuelta a los apagones cada hora. Las consecuencias para el sistema eléctrico ucraniano son cada vez más sistémicas y estructurales, incluso sin contar con la destrucción de 750 subestaciones de distribución.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)

Rocanrol...


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Un árbol de Navidad en forma de montón de basura en Mykolaiv.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> esa pila de cadáveres son ukros, ya te vale



Al principio engaña y da el pego de propagandista. Es simplemente un tonto del culo al que le queda hasta este foro grande...


----------



## crocodile (16 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Lo que dijo Putin sobre lo que contó Merkel.



Lo que es increíble es que la cúpula del Kremlin tragara Minsk 1 y 2 , eso fue una TRAICION.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo que es increíble es que la cúpula del Kremlin tragara Minsk 1 y 2 , eso fue una TRAICION.



No fue una traicion. Fueron TONTOS del CULO. No se lo que es peor, en cualquier caso...


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

En la región rusa de Zaporizhzhya, todos los renombramientos cometidos por el régimen nazi ucraniano desde 2014 quedarán anulados a finales de 2022.
Se restablecerán todos los nombres asociados al Imperio Ruso y a la URSS. También se restaurarán todos los monumentos a héroes de la Gran Guerra Patria, héroes de la Guerra Civil, diversos estadistas y representantes de la cultura de la época del Imperio Ruso y de la URSS.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (16 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Guerra, ¿ donde esta la guerra ?
> 
> 
> *Más cadenas: Nueva Zelanda prohíbe fumar de por vida a todos los nacidos después de 2009*
> ...



Al menos podrán pedir al gobierno que les de permiso para suicidarse legalmente.








Nueva Zelanda legaliza la eutanasia (pero le dice no a la legalización de la marihuana) - BBC News Mundo


La victoria en el referendo ha sido celebrada por sus partidarios como "una victoria de la compasión y la bondad".




www.bbc.com


----------



## delhierro (16 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Comentan que eres un madero venezolano. Si tanto odias "lo ruso", deja de hacer el maricon pesado en este foro, haz el petate y plántate en el frente. Tal que asi, mi negro...



De policia Venezolano nada de nada, cuando los yanquis intentaron darle un golpe a Maduro y poner un presidente tittere. La escoria esa tiraba cohetes. Es un vago que anda mendigando ayudas, y que como muchos en america latina esta alecciona en el odio al ruso porque los yanquis se gastaron mucha pasta en demonizar a la URSS y a los comunista. Como es cortito cree que Puti = Lenin.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

La región de Dnipropetrovsk, sin energía tras el ataque masivo con cohetes - Gauleiter Reznichenko
"Los trabajos de restauración pueden llevar más tiempo que antes. Primero se conectarán los hospitales, las estaciones de bombeo de aguas residuales, las calderas y después los edificios residenciales", declaró el jefe de la administración militar regional de Dnipropetrovsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Sensible



imágenes del 25 de noviembre


----------



## EGO (16 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Todavía no puedo creer que haya gente por ahí pensando que un país está ganando después de que su red eléctrica se haya quemado, la industria se haya perdido, la mitad de su ejército esté fuera y los donantes también se queden sin armas energéticas y municiones.
> Ustedes necesitan un psiquiatra.
> 
> No ganas una guerra volviendo a entrar en un área abandonada que ya ni siquiera puedes suministrar con energía.
> ...



Y este es un ejemplo de propaganda para imbeciles.

¡No puedo creer que creais que Ucrania esta ganando!

Y a continuacion basura sin ningun tipo de fuente de informacion ni nada.

y todo escrito desde una chabola de hojalata en algun suburbio de Caracas.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

CNN: La FIFA se negó a retransmitir el discurso de Zelensky antes de la final del Mundial - detalles

▪ La FIFA ha rechazado la petición del presidente ucraniano de lanzar un mensaje de paz mundial antes de la final de la Copa del Mundo del domingo.
▪ La oficina del presidente se muestra sorprendida por la respuesta negativa: "Pensábamos que la FIFA quería usar su plataforma para hacer el bien"
▪ La CNN comentó: "La petición es inusual, pero no sorprendente. Kiev ha intentado en repetidas ocasiones utilizar los grandes acontecimientos mundiales, independientemente de su temática, para mantener la atención del mundo en la guerra de Ucrania. Zelensky está utilizando el encanto y la habilidad mediática que desarrolló en la industria del entretenimiento (fue actor) para ganar apoyos".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## millie34u (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (16 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Le he zankeado el mensaje porque suelo hacerlo con todos los que me citan, pero no estoy de acuerdo con usted, porque no se llega a ser canciller de Alemania reaccionando por un despecho o por un calentón. Esta mujer es más cerebral de lo que usted cree y ha roto la baraja poniendo las cartas boca arriba. La pregunta es por qué lo hace y qué pretende. Es física, licenciada en química cuántica, doctorada en la Central de Química Física de la Academia de Ciencias en Berlín y además es alemana. No concuerda con su suposición de que reacciona por despecho. No.
> 
> Ahora pienso que sus declaraciones tienen como objetivo no solamente informar a los ciudadanos europeos, sino sobre todo sus palabras van dirigidas a la cípula europea, los Burreles, Vondernazin y demás que no paran de soltar una mentira tras otra. Les ha descubierto el juego a ojos de todo el mundo, sus mentiras son ahora más evidentes. Pero sobre todo ha abierto una veda a cualquier político o persona de influencia que quiera contar lo que de verdad está pasando. Ahora lo tendrán más fácil basándose en sus propias declaraciones: "_Como Merkel ha dicho._..."
> 
> Hará falta algo de tiempo para saber si es esto lo que pretende Merkel o no, pero por favor, no seamos tan simplistas de pensar que lo ha hecho por despecho como si Merkel fuese una corista del Salvamé (basura televisiva del corazón). No nos guiemos por clichés tan banales e infundados, por favor...



Los casos de corrupción estallando son otro síntoma de que no hay consenso en las alas esferas respecto a la guerra y cambio de régimen. Está lo de Trump, que sigue coleando, Musk, los bandazos en Sudamérica. Es de suponer que haya partidarios de no hacerlo reventar todo, ya sea por un rescoldo de humanidad o por no verlo tan rentable como la opción violenta.


----------



## crocodile (16 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> No fue una traicion. Fueron TONTOS del CULO. No se lo que es peor, en cualquier caso...



No creo que nosotros que vimos lo que era en aquellos momentos seamos más inteligentes que el Kremlin que cuenta con uno de los servicios de inteligencia más potentes del mundo.

Firmaron Minsk porque creían que los satánicos iban a aceptar a Rusia como un socio más, por eso se bajaron los pantalones, si , en eso fueron LERDOS e inocentes, por eso yo no me fío de la cúpula del Kremlin hasta que no me demuestren lo contrario.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (16 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> De policia Venezolano nada de nada, cuando los yanquis intentaron darle un golpe a Maduro y poner un presidente tittere. La escoria esa tiraba cohetes. Es un vago que anda mendigando ayudas, y que como muchos en america latina esta alecciona en el odio al ruso porque los yanquis se gastaron mucha pasta en demonizar a la URSS y a los comunista. Como es cortito cree que Puti = Lenin.



En Ucrania estaría ganando 2500 euros al mes matando rusos, que es lo suyo. No se lo que hace tocándose los huevos en Venezuela...


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Los pasajeros de un avión que sobrevolaba Moldavia captaron imágenes de ataques con misiles contra objetivos en Ucrania









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (16 Dic 2022)

Ucranianos matan a civiles en Bajmut







sacerdote de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana (UOC-MP) maldijo la SBU durante un sermón en el templo.


Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa tomaron muchos prisioneros militares ucranianos cerca de Bakhmut...


Al menos cuatro vehículos protegidos Kirpi de fabricación turca están en servicio con una de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


En el norte de Rumania, cerca de la frontera con Ucrania, en la estación Valea lui Mihai, se vio un tren con equipo estadounidense del vehículo de combate de infantería Bradley en la cantidad de 22 unidades.


Historia de ciencia ficción de Ucrania
,,Hoy en la región de Kyiv, un combatiente de Terodefense derribó un cohete con una ametralladora,,


Debido a la parada de los trenes, los pasajeros del metro en Kharkiv fueron evacuados a través del túnel.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Lymanskyy, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas - resumen

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, hasta 20 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas han sido destruidos en las zonas de Berestovoye y Kislovka, región de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky fueron destruidos más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas. Además, se detectaron y destruyeron 3 DRG de militares ucranianos en las zonas de Terny DNR y Chervona Dibrova LNR.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las tropas rusas prosiguieron su ofensiva, expulsando al enemigo de sus posiciones. Se repelieron tres contraataques enemigos en las zonas de Artemivsk y Shumy de la RPD, así como en Belogorovka de la RPL. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se dispersaron y retrocedieron a sus posiciones iniciales. Las pérdidas del enemigo ascendieron a más de 40 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 vehículos.
▪ En dirección al sur de Donets, fue frustrado un intento de ataque de las AFU en dirección al asentamiento de Sladkoye del DNR. En las zonas de Novomayorske y Shevchenko la DNR destruyó 2 DRG enemigos, hasta 50 combatientes ucranianos y 3 vehículos.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:t.me/rusvesnasu/23970









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## eljusticiero (16 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Bielorrusia tiene un ejercito de mierda y los ciudadanos Bielorrusos no quieren ni oir hablar de guerras.
> 
> Ademas hace frontera con paises balticos y Polonia,donde la OTAN tiene decenas de miles de soldados y equipos de operaciones especiales que en unas pocas noches te revientan a base de sabotajes.
> 
> Bielorrusia seria mas una carga que una ayuda para Rusia.



Ahora el follaviruh genocida de ancianos Lukashenko resulta ser malo, no me lo esperabah


----------



## Roedr (16 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nos pasaron el metabolismo de asimilación de grasas, sus narices eran más anchas para calentar el aire frio. lo que les mato fue la falta de animales que provoco el la bajada de temperaturas, eran 100% carnívoros y su gasto energético era de unas 4.800 calorías en contraste del H. sapiens de solo unas 2.500 calorías, murieron de hambre más que de frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin entrar en discusiones absurdas, el hecho de morir por falta de animales en un período frío significa que realmente no estaban tan adaptados a tanto frío. A los osos polares esas cosas no les pasan. Pero vamos, es un quítame allá esas pajas, enlaces interesantes.


----------



## Snowball (16 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Y este es un ejemplo de propaganda para imbeciles.
> 
> ¡No puedo creer que creais que Ucrania esta ganando!
> 
> ...



Lo de que Rusia lleva sin misiles desde Marzo no es propaganda para imbéciles??

Ahh que tienen más misiles gracias a las lavadoras robadas en las aldeas Ucranianas 

Vale vale todo en orden


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los pasajeros de un avión que sobrevolaba Moldavia captaron imágenes de ataques con misiles contra objetivos en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Echad un ojo.
No se aprecia mucha iluminación.
Evitan poner cams urbanas.


----------



## Roedr (16 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> *Los neanderthales somos los blancos europeos. Somos el resultado de un cruce con el sapiens, la mezcla del folleteo troglodita entre dos especies humanas.*
> No desaparecieron porque se extinguieran sino por qué se mezclaron
> 
> Por eso tenemos un importante porcentaje neanderthal en nuestro ADN. Que no tienen ni asiáticos (tienen desinovano) ni mucho menos los negros.



Son cosas distintas. Los neandertales no somos los europeos blancos. Tenemos genes neandertales, 2-3%, pero no somos neandertales. Es como si muriésemos todos lo blancos. Nuestros genes continuarían en los mulatos. Pero los mulatos no son blancos.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Dmitri Medvédev, vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, nombra objetivos legítimos para el ejército ruso:

▪Todas las tropas enemigas; ,
▪ Cualquier equipo militar y auxiliar;
▪ Cualquier infraestructura militar y de la infraestructura civil: puentes, estaciones de transporte, carreteras, instalaciones energéticas, fábricas y talleres que cumplan pedidos militares;
▪ Liderazgo militar y político;
▪ Fuerzas armadas aliadas que han entrado en guerra e instalaciones situadas en su territorio.
▪ "Hoy, sin embargo, se plantea una cuestión central: ¿puede considerarse la guerra híbrida declarada de facto a nuestro país por la OTAN como la entrada en guerra de la Alianza contra Rusia? ¿Puede considerarse un ataque a Rusia el suministro de una enorme cantidad de armas a Ucrania? Y en consecuencia, ¿son legítimos los objetivos militares del bloque del Atlántico Norte enumerados en los párrafos 1-4 de este post? 1-4 de este artículo?
Los líderes de la OTAN cantan con una sola voz que sus países y todo el bloque no están en guerra con Rusia.
Pero todo el mundo es consciente de que no es así...". - concluyó Medvédev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Lo que dijo Putin sobre lo que contó Merkel.



Esto es para guardarlo.


----------



## Roedr (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los pasajeros de un avión que sobrevolaba Moldavia captaron imágenes de ataques con misiles contra objetivos en Ucrania
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imaginaos eso mismo con nukes. Ver el Apocalipsis sentadido en el avión.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Lo de que Rusia lleva sin misiles desde Marzo no es propaganda para imbéciles??
> 
> Ahh que tienen más misiles gracias a las lavadoras robadas en las aldeas Ucranianas
> 
> Vale vale todo en orden



También tienen geranios, los rusos son como Jackie Chan, que puede transformar cualquier cosa, por inofensiva que parezca, en un arma letal.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Lucha por Novoselivske (en la carretera entre Svatove y Kupianske). Dos tanques y dos vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas BTR-4 abandonados o dañados.
En la mañana del 16 de diciembre, la mayor parte de Novoselovskoye estaba controlada por nuestras tropas. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kikepm (16 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En realidad no es que la inflación sea consecuencia de la guerra, sino que la guerra es consecuencia de la inflación.



Ya lo dijo Frédéric Bastiat hace más de siglo y medio.

Si los bienes no cruzan las fronteras, *los soldados lo harán. *


----------



## vettonio (16 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> (...)MI DERECHO A NO FUMAR, está MUY POR ENCIMA del tuyo a fumar... que en eso no HAY, ni debe haber NEGOCIACIÓN POSIBLE...



Mi derecho a penar a los diesel está muy por encima del tuyo.
Mi derecho a ser del Madrid esta muy por encima al tuyo.
Mi derecho a odiar el regueton esta...
Mi derecho a odiar a Telecirco...
Mi derecho a odiar a los sincebollistas...

Así no vamos bien. Ese no es el camino.


----------



## pemebe (16 Dic 2022)

EU signs off on a watered down ninth package of sanctions


A watered down ninth package of sanctions against Russia was agreed at a late-night session of EU leaders on December 15 after very difficult ...




www.intellinews.com





*La UE aprueba un noveno paquete de sanciones suavizado*

Los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE aprobaron a última hora de la noche un noveno paquete de sanciones contra Rusia, pero las discusiones continúan. 
/ bne IntelliNews
Por Ben Aris en Berlín 16 de diciembre de 2022

En una sesión nocturna de los líderes de la UE celebrada el 15 de diciembre, se acordó un noveno paquete de sanciones contra Rusia suavizado tras unas discusiones muy difíciles.

El paquete aún debe ser adoptado formalmente por los ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de la UE, lo que se espera que ocurra a mediodía del 16 de diciembre, y entrará en vigor tras su publicación en el diario oficial de la UE.

El principal objetivo de las sanciones de la UE es añadir otras 200 personas a la Lista de Nacionales Especialmente Designados y Personas Bloqueadas (SDN).

Las conversaciones en la UE se han visto obstaculizadas por un encarnizado debate sobre qué hacer con las exportaciones rusas de fertilizantes. Según los comentarios de la delegación húngara, al principio se descartó un debate sobre la energía. Países como Polonia han estado presionando para que el precio máximo del petróleo se reduzca del actual precio de compromiso de 60 dólares -unos 5 dólares por encima de lo que Rusia cobra actualmente por su mezcla de petróleo de los Urales- a unos aplastantes 30 dólares, pero países como Hungría, que depende en gran medida del petróleo ruso, han bloqueado esa decisión. Del mismo modo, las negociaciones para reducir el precio máximo del gas de los 225 €/MWh actuales a 130 €/MWh también han quedado empantanadas.

Se han planteado sanciones sobre los metales y la minería, que podrían incluirse en posteriores paquetes de sanciones en 2023, pero como Rusia está tan profundamente integrada en el negocio internacional de los metales, el tema no se abordó en el debate del noveno paquete, que ya estaba resultando bastante difícil.

*El de los fertilizantes es un tema peliagudo, ya que muchos países europeos también siguen dependiendo en gran medida de las importaciones rusas, dado que Rusia es uno de los mayores productores de fertilizantes del mundo.*

Polonia y Lituania han protestado contra las exenciones propuestas por otros Estados miembros de la UE para permitir a las empresas y empresarios rusos relacionados con el suministro de alimentos y fertilizantes al mercado mundial mantener los suministros. En un acuerdo de compromiso que permitió concluir las conversaciones sobre el noveno paquete, se permitirá a las empresas europeas hacer negocios con compañías del sector propiedad de "oligarcas" subsanados, pero sólo si suministraban productos para la exportación antes de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, según Euronews. Eso significa que se permitirán los fertilizantes producidos por el oligarca Andrey Melnichenko y con su esposa desde su planta EuroChem. También estarán autorizados Andrey Guryev, propietario de Phosagro, Moshe Kantor (Akron), Dmitry Mazepin (Uralchem y Uralkali) y Vadim Moshkovich (Rusagro).

*Nuevos nombres en la lista de la UE*

Entre los 200 nuevos nombres de la lista de la UE figuran varias personalidades de los medios de comunicación y el propietario del National Media Group, Yuri Kovalchuk, con su familia.

Bloomberg ha sabido que la lista también incluirá a siete gobernadores presuntamente implicados en el secuestro de niños ucranianos; Rusia insiste en que los niños son sacados por su propia seguridad. También se ha incluido a funcionarios implicados en el robo de productos agrícolas ucranianos.

Entre las prohibiciones de productos figura el suministro de productos químicos de doble uso, electrónica y motores para drones a Rusia y a "cualquier tercer país, como Irán, que pueda suministrar drones a Rusia".

Tres bancos, entre ellos Rosneft Bank, y cuatro medios de comunicación también están incluidos en las sanciones. Los medios de comunicación estatales perderán sus licencias de emisión en Europa.

Los opositores a la flexibilización consiguieron otras reservas importantes: cada acuerdo debe ser aprobado por la Comisión Europea de forma individual, y todos ellos pueden ser bloqueados por razones de seguridad nacional a nivel nacional. Así, Lituania podrá bloquear el tránsito de fertilizantes rusos a través de Klaipeda. Sin embargo, el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, calificó las excepciones de "golpe a todo el régimen de sanciones".

*Lista estadounidense*

Estados Unidos también ha introducido esta semana nuevas sanciones en paralelo con la UE. El nombre más destacado que se incluirá en una lista paralela de EE.UU. publicada esta semana es el del oligarca Vladimir Potanin, uno de los hombres más ricos de Rusia que hasta ahora ha escapado a las sanciones, ya que entre sus activos se encuentra NorNickel, uno de los principales productores mundiales de níquel y metales PGM, esenciales para la producción de vehículos eléctricos. Canadá, Australia y el Reino Unido le impusieron sanciones personales, pero no la UE ni Estados Unidos.

El Tesoro de EE.UU. también ha sancionado a 18 organizaciones del sector de servicios financieros de Rusia, entre ellas el banco estatal VTB, el Rosbank de Potanin, uno de los principales bancos comerciales que hasta hace poco pertenecía al banco francés Société Générale. Estas sanciones "forman parte de los esfuerzos del gobierno estadounidense para limitar aún más la capacidad [de Rusia] de financiar su desmedida guerra de elección contra Ucrania", declaró la Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros (OFAC).

Potanin solo posee el 36% de NorNickel a través de su participación en Interros -por debajo del nivel del 50% que se activa automáticamente en la empresa si su propietario posee más de la mitad-, pero Interros también ha sido incluida en la nueva lista de Estados Unidos por derecho propio. 

Occidente se ha mostrado cauteloso a la hora de sancionar a empresas metalúrgicas después de que los precios del aluminio se dispararan en 2018 cuando se impusieron amplias sanciones al oligarca Oleg Deripaska y a su empresa metalúrgica RusAl. Esas sanciones fueron finalmente retiradas por inviables. Poco después del inicio de la guerra en Ucrania, el níquel subió de precio un 40% ante el temor de que Potanin y NorNickel quedaran atrapados en las sanciones. Deripaska es también uno de los principales accionistas de NorNickel.

Norilsk Nickel produce al menos el 5% del níquel mundial (aceros de alta resistencia, baterías), el 40% del paladio mundial (catalizadores industriales y de automoción), así como gran cantidad de "metales de transición energética": cobalto (imanes permanentes para motores eléctricos) y cobre (bobinados de motores eléctricos).

Entre los sancionados también se encuentra la ex mujer de Potanin, Ekaterina Potanina. Su yate también ha sido sancionado. La lista actualizada de sanciones incluye al viceprimer ministro Andrei Belousov y al director general de Ferrocarriles Rusos, Oleg Belozyorov.

Entre los gobernadores regionales sancionados figuran Roman Starovoit, Alexei Teksler, Alexander Uss, Andrei Vorobyov, Alexander Bogomaz, Anton Alikhanov y algunos otros. 

Estados Unidos también impuso sanciones contra el hijo del gobernador de la región de Krasnoyarsk, Alexander Uss, Artem Uss, detenido anteriormente en Milán y acusado de evasión de sanciones y blanqueo de dinero.

El Departamento de Comercio de EE.UU. declaró a primera hora del día que las empresas VIP Technology, Tavrida Microelectronics, Business Security Academy, Nuclin, Intercom fueron añadidas a las listas de sanciones del país.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Debido a la esperada ofensiva del ejército ruso contra Kiev, Estados Unidos podría proporcionar nuevas armas a Ucrania, Politico.

EE.UU. está considerando la posibilidad de entregar los sistemas de defensa antimisiles Patriot, equipos de guiado directo que convierten las municiones aéreas no guiadas en bombas inteligentes. Así como "bombas terrestres de pequeño diámetro que ampliarían enormemente el alcance del ataque" (algo incomprensible).
El Pentágono también ha anunciado que va a ampliar el entrenamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas en una base estadounidense en Alemania. Los estadounidenses entrenan ahora a unos cientos de ucranianos al mes con armas específicas; el nuevo plan es aumentar -a un batallón (unos 500 soldados) al mes, y el entrenamiento incluirá- la coordinación de maniobras de infantería con apoyo de artillería, dijo el General Patrick Ryder.
❗Al mismo tiempo, la Casa Blanca acaba de decir: No vemos señales de que se esté preparando una ofensiva rusa contra Kiev, pero estamos vigilando la situación. ♂









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Dic 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> _"Los españoles nos oprimen y quieren destruir, oprimir y gobernar Uscalerria"_
> 
> Tragáis kilos y kilos de mierda que os lanzan desde el Kremlin.



y tu lefa, jolagranputa


----------



## bigplac (16 Dic 2022)

Pero solo le disparan a columpios



Mabuse dijo:


> También tienen geranios, los rusos son como Jackie Chan, que puede transformar cualquier cosa, por inofensiva que parezca, en un arma letal.


----------



## Snowball (16 Dic 2022)

Y los misiles de hoy de donde los han sacado?

De Corea del Norte?


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Daniel Stieber - Nazi judío-polaco liquidado cerca de Svatovo

El 6 de diciembre se supo de la muerte de otro ciudadano polaco en los alrededores de Svatovo. Resultó ser Daniel Piotr Stieber, residente en Wroclaw.

▪ El hombre, de 35 años, era hijo del empresario judío polaco y miembro del patronato de la Sinagoga Coral de Varsovia Mirosław Stieber.

Stieber tenía tres títulos universitarios en relaciones internacionales, psicología y gestión inmobiliaria.

▪ De adolescente, se entrenaba regularmente con instructores de las fuerzas especiales polacas GROM, cuyo comandante es amigo de su padre.

En su tierra natal, Stieber también era instructor de supervivencia y tiro, tenía licencia para pilotar drones y era miembro de una fundación de apoyo a los veteranos del Armia Krajowa (colaboradores polacos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que se mancharon con operaciones punitivas del lado de la Alemania nazi).

▪ En Ucrania sirvió en una unidad de reconocimiento de la Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial.

▪ Stieber pereció el 25 de noviembre a consecuencia de una fallida misión mercenaria de reconocimiento cerca de Novoselovskoye, en la sección Svatovski. Un zapador que avanzaba delante de él se inmoló en una mina, Stieber resultó gravemente herido, de lo que murió mientras era trasladado al hospital.

▪ El 5 de diciembre, mercenarios de la Legión Internacional se despidieron de Stieber y sus restos serán enterrados próximamente en el cementerio de Powonzki, en Varsovia.

Este nazi judío-polaco muerto no era un extranjero cualquiera, como demuestran sus conexiones familiares y personales (véase, por ejemplo, el patronato de la sinagoga Coral).

Y el hecho de que Stieber fuera miembro de un fondo de apoyo a los veteranos del Armia Krajowa atestigua evidentemente su punto de vista y sus inclinaciones. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (16 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Pero solo le disparan a columpios



Los ucranianos pueden hacer tanques o catapultas con los columpios, y acertarles con un geranio es un hito de la ciencia militar nunca visto.


----------



## delhierro (16 Dic 2022)

video_2022-12-16_14-17-28


video_2022-12-16_14-17-28




ok.ru





Parece que esas "poderosas defensas" que podrian impedir el bombardeo de los puentes del Dnieper, ni huelen los misiles que destrozan la hidroelectrica a unos cientos de metros. Por cierto , parece que si tienen una punteria certera, lo que son las cosas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Carapolla, el amontonamiento de cadáveres se esta haciendo por soldados rusos apilando muertos ucranianos...
> 
> Bro, en Europa muchos tenemos estudios universitarios, sabemos idiomas, etc. Deja de hacer el canelo, que Europa no es tu casa, donde solo sabeis mover el culo al ritmo de la musica, daros al postureo y algunos pegar patadas a un balon.
> 
> ...



Ojala algún día ese psicópata reciba una visita del SEBIN.


----------



## Peineto (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Daniel Stieber - Nazi judío-polaco liquidado cerca de Svatovo
> 
> El 6 de diciembre se supo de la muerte de otro ciudadano polaco en los alrededores de Svatovo. Resultó ser Daniel Piotr Stieber, residente en Wroclaw.
> 
> ...



Ya verás como te cuelgan el sambenito de antisemita y de nazi...


----------



## Yomateix (16 Dic 2022)

A los Españoles que les den.....que no son importantes para los que mandan aunque sean quienes pagan sus sueldos. 7.4 millones solo para empresas (Y esto solo en la Comunidad Valenciana, entre todas las regiones el gasto debe de ser enorme) que fomenten una mejor atención a los Ucranianos....más lo que se gasta en pagas, hoteles, educación y sanidad gratuita etc ect El reparto de millones en España está siendo brutal.....luego eso si, tratan de derrochólicos a los Españoles como si fuesen enfermos por atreverse a poner la calefacción....o que tiran la comida....como si a los Españoles les sobrase el dinero cuando no para de subir todo.


*El Consell destina 7,4 millones a entidades locales para atender a ucranianos*
El pleno del Consell ha aprobado este viernes el decreto para la concesión de ayudas por valor de 7.394.760 euros a entidades locales de la Comunitat *que promuevan y fomenten una mejor atención de las necesidades básicas de los ucranianos* sin recursos económicos y con régimen de protección temporal.
Las subvenciones se destinan a compensar el incremento en el gasto corriente y de personal que hayan tenido estas administraciones en la atención de las necesidades básicas de las personas afectadas por el conflicto en *Ucrania*.


Y por otro lado.....material cedido....

*Los Bomberos de Barcelona llevan generadores y material logístico para Kiev*
Dos furgonetas de los Bomberos de Barcelona han iniciado hoy el viaje hacia la ciudad de Nisko (Polonia), donde entregarán el próximo lunes un equipo hidráulico de excarcelación, generadores eléctricos y otro material logístico que cederán a *Kiev (Ucrania)*.

Según informa el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, el material cedido está formado por generadores de electricidad con capacidad para dar servicio a edificios y necesarios en estos momentos para hacer frente a la baja de temperaturas; un equipo hidráulico de excarcelación necesario para el salvamento de personas; 300 vestidos de protección biológica, 100 vestidos de protección química y 15.000 mascarillas.


----------



## golden graham (16 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Y los misiles de hoy de donde los han sacado?
> 
> De Corea del Norte?



De la republica del congo tambien los soldados son de la carceles de madagascar y la municion es de la guerra del peloponeso


----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Esto es para guardarlo.



Hasta la victoria final.

Me da que Putin ahora ha espabilado y ya no va a aceptar un Minsk III ni IV, ni vainas.

Rusia seguirá hasta desnazificar y liberar al menos toda la orilla oriental del Dnieper, y dejar el otro lado en la edad media


----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bielorrusia es históricamente Rusia, lo lógico es que vuelva a la madre patria .



Literalmente la traducción de su nombre significa Rusia Blanca


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Como resultado de los ataques de las tropas rusas el 16 de diciembre en Kyiv, los edificios de CHPP-5 y CHPP-6, así como las instalaciones de Darnitskaya CHPP en el distrito de Dniprovsky de la capital, resultaron dañados. El trabajo del metro se ha detenido, la ciudad está desenergizada, hay frecuentes interrupciones en el funcionamiento de las comunicaciones móviles.





En Korosten (región de Zhytomyr), se destruyó una subestación de 330 kV, lo que provocó el cese del suministro de electricidad a Kyiv desde las centrales nucleares de Rivne y Khmelnytsky. La central hidroeléctrica de Dnieper también resultó gravemente dañada: un ataque con misiles golpeó la sala de máquinas y abrió el interruptor.

La TPP de Pridneprovskaya también se encontraba en la zona de destrucción de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, lo que provocó la falta de electricidad en la mayor parte del territorio del Dniéper y varias ciudades adyacentes.

En el área de Krivoy Rog, las subestaciones Kirovskaya y Yuzhnaya fueron atacadas, como resultado de lo cual se perdieron parcialmente el agua y la electricidad en la ciudad y sus suburbios.

Uno de los principales objetivos de los misiles de crucero rusos fueron las áreas de la región de Zaporozhye controladas temporalmente por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Así, se registraron 12 arribos a esta región. Aparentemente, la subestación Pravoberezhnaya de 330 kV se convirtió en el objetivo principal del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

También se dio un golpe en la subestación de Mirgorod en la región de Poltava. Después de que el cohete impactara en las instalaciones, alrededor del 90 por ciento de los habitantes de Poltava y la región se quedaron sin electricidad.

Junto con esto, las secciones de los ferrocarriles en la región de Kirovograd resultaron estar desenergizadas. También hay escasez de electricidad y agua en esta región. Parcialmente no hay electricidad en Nikolaev y Odessa. Se produjeron apagones de emergencia en Lvov, Khmelnitsky, Rivne e Ivano-Frankivsk.


----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Los francos a diferencia de los godos se mezclaron con los galorromanos. Esto explica entre otras cosas el alejamiento relativo del francés respecto a las demás lenguas romances, y que el nombre del país sea Francia y no Galia, que sería lo lógico, como de Hispania España y de Italia idem.



El occitano, la lengua del Midi (mitad sur de Francia) se parece mucho más al castellano que el francés, de hecho es muy parecida al catalán, casi podrían ser una dialecto de la otra.

En cuanto a lo que comentas, la mezcla se produjo solo en el norte, los francos tampoco eran muchos más que los visigodos, además el resto de Francia se fue conquistando posteriormente (el sur era visigodo con capital en Toulouse, los bretones tenían su propio ducado independiente...etc) 

Y el francés normativo actual es el dialecto, langue d'oil, de la zona de Orleans-Paris.
Si la capital se hubiera desplazado a Toulouse, el francés oficial hoy, sería la lengua occitana


----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La mitad norte de la Francia actual eran reinos germanos, hoy solo quedan los alsacianos de lengua alemana.



Los alsacianos directamente son alemanes étnicos.
Por diversas razones históricas acabaron en manos del Reino de Francia, y en la segunda mitad del siglo XX directamente han ido incluso a aniquilar su lengua, el alsaciano, que es exactamente igual que el dialecto alemán local del otro lado del Rhin.

Aunque hay más zonas germanoparlantes fuera de Alsacia.
En Lorena hay zonas al norte históricamente hablantes de luxemburgués, otro dialecto del alemán, que es oficial en Luxemburgo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Soldados de la 127 División de Fusileros Motorizados del Grupo V muestran su trabajo sucio. Primero, los petroleros destruyen las fortalezas enemigas, después de lo cual los grupos de asalto ya están despejando los cinturones de bosques y trincheras del enemigo al amparo de vehículos militares.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

*Sobre la actividad del Estado Islámico en África*
Parte 1 - ¿Qué fuerzas ejerce la IS en el continente?

Tras la derrota militar del Estado Islámico en Oriente Medio, sus dirigentes se han centrado en expandir su influencia en otras partes del mundo.

En la actualidad, África es el trampolín más importante para la propagación de la ideología del EI. La organización cuenta allí con una red de sucursales que aumenta constantemente su potencial de combate y la zona bajo su control.


Spoiler: OT



¿En qué partes del Continente Negro el grupo tiene fuerza y es más activo?

Las mayores sucursales africanas de la IS

▪ La "provincia de África Occidental" del Estado Islámico se ha establecido en el noroeste de Nigeria, en la región del lago Chad. Como consecuencia de la inacción de las autoridades ante la amenaza terrorista, los militantes han creado una especie de cuasi-Estado con estructura política.

El grupo también actúa en las zonas fronterizas con Camerún, Níger y Chad.

▪ El Estado Islámico en el Gran Sáhara lleva a cabo decenas de atentados cada año en los Estados del Sahel. La situación es más grave en la zona de las Tres Fronteras entre Malí, Burkina Faso y Níger.

Las fuerzas gubernamentales no tienen prácticamente ningún control sobre la región. En este contexto, los militantes del EI se han apoderado de las rutas de contrabando y se benefician del tráfico de oro, armas y drogas hacia los Estados del Golfo de Guinea.

▪ La provincia del Estado Islámico en África Central está representada por dos grupos:

➖ "Ahlul Sunna wal Jamaa" que opera en el norte de Mozambique. Sus ataques han puesto en peligro un multimillonario proyecto internacional de gas en la provincia de Cabo Delgado, que la UE intenta reactivar urgentemente en el marco de la búsqueda de una alternativa al gas ruso.

➖ Las Fuerzas Democráticas Aliadas actúan en el este de la República Democrática del Congo. La facción ha llevado a cabo una serie de sangrientos ataques contra civiles en los últimos años, obligando a las autoridades del país a declarar la ley marcial en varias zonas.

Filiales de IS en otras partes de África

▪ El norte de África alberga células durmientes de los militantes de la Provincia del Sinaí en la península egipcia del Sinaí y del Estado Islámico en Libia en el sur de Libia.

Aunque ambas facciones no poseen grandes zonas de control y son objeto de redadas antiterroristas, también lanzan ataques de vez en cuando. Por ejemplo, 11 soldados egipcios murieron en un atentado en mayo.

▪ En la costa oriental, los dirigentes del EI planeaban apoderarse del grupo somalí Al Shabab, afiliado a Al Qaeda, para atentar contra Kenia, Uganda y Etiopía.

Los intentos fracasaron, pero algunos militantes se separaron para formar el Estado Islámico en Somalia. La organización se ha establecido en las montañas de Puntlandia, en el noreste del país.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me





Parte 2 - ¿Cuál es el plan de IS?

Los dirigentes del Estado Islámico pretenden crear una red de cuasi-Estados en los territorios bajo su control. En las vastas extensiones de África, hay bastantes territorios sin presencia estatal que están a merced de diversas bandas.

Estas tierras son un objetivo ideal para el establecimiento de nuevas células terroristas. Por lo tanto, en un futuro previsible, los militantes del EI se apoderarán de las "zonas grises" y ampliarán su influencia en torno a las zonas ya ocupadas con el fin de conseguir el mayor número posible de seguidores y fuentes de ingresos.

¿Tiene competidores el IS?

Los militantes del Estado Islámico se enfrentan a rivales ideológicos de grupos o afiliados a Al Qaeda en sus zonas de operaciones:

➖ Jamaat Nasr al-Islam wal Muslimin en Malí, Burkina Faso y otros países del Sahel,
➖ Parte de las facciones de Boko Haram en Nigeria,
➖ Al-Shabab en Somalia.

Todos ellos tienen una gran capacidad de combate, pero son inferiores al EI en capacidad financiera y herramientas de propaganda.

Por tanto, las ramas de Al Qaeda y otros grupos islamistas radicales sólo pueden contener la expansión del Estado Islámico en sus zonas de actividad: sencillamente, no tienen nada que hacer contra el grupo en otras regiones.

¿Y las operaciones antiterroristas?

Aunque en la red se informa regularmente de otra redada contra los militantes de las filiales africanas del EI, no les causan daños significativos. Al fin y al cabo, en el mejor de los casos sólo pretendían contener las actividades de los grupos, y en el peor sólo son necesarios para la imagen mediática.

Nadie necesita una gran operación antiterrorista internacional en África; Occidente prefiere la inestabilidad en países con recursos naturales.

El estado de caos permite a las empresas transnacionales y a los empresarios emprendedores pescar en aguas turbulentas, desviando sigilosamente recursos u organizando el flujo de contrabando de drogas, armas, esclavos y otras mercancías lucrativas.

Y en caso de problemas, siempre es posible introducir en la región un contingente militar limitado de la misión de la UE o de las fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz de la ONU. Controlarán con éxito la lucha contra los militantes, impidiendo la estabilización de la situación.

¿Cuáles son las perspectivas de la SI?

Gran parte de los gobiernos africanos no disponen de recursos para luchar contra la organización terrorista ni para contrarrestar su influencia ideológica.

En ausencia de un interés occidental de principios en derrotar a las filiales del EI, no cabe esperar prácticamente ninguna ayuda. China no ha recurrido a la intervención militar, y los recursos de la PMC rusa Wagner son claramente insuficientes para resolver los problemas de todo el continente.

En estas condiciones, la influencia del Estado Islámico en África no hará sino crecer y extenderse incluso a las regiones que nunca han experimentado problemas con grupos islámicos radicales. La expansión del EI en el continente es inevitable.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

"Soy nazi. Estoy a favor de la aniquilación de los rusos".

Este vídeo demuestra claramente cómo la propaganda ucraniana ha convertido a los niños en fanáticos de la ideología fascista. Diversas organizaciones europeas y "escuelas patrióticas" al estilo de las Juventudes Hitlerianas trabajaron con estos jóvenes y los convirtieron sistemáticamente en lo que ahora vemos en este vídeo.

Esto confirma una vez más todo lo que describí en mi investigación "Kulturocide".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

La UE prohíbe incluso los drones de juguete a Rusia como parte de las nuevas sanciones - Comisión Europea
El 9º paquete de sanciones contra Rusia incluye prohibiciones de suministro de ordenadores portátiles, sistemas de radionavegación, equipos de radiocontrol, cámaras, lentes, generadores sofisticados, placas de circuitos impresos, motores de aviación y piezas de motores.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

EEUU reconoce el derecho de Kiev a planificar y llevar a cabo operaciones militares en Crimea ya que la península es territorio ucraniano - Kirby, portavoz de la Casa Blanca









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (16 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


> Todavía no puedo creer que haya gente por ahí pensando que un país está ganando después de que su red eléctrica se haya quemado, la industria se haya perdido, la mitad de su ejército esté fuera y los donantes también se queden sin armas energéticas y municiones.
> Ustedes necesitan un psiquiatra.
> 
> No ganas una guerra volviendo a entrar en un área abandonada que ya ni siquiera puedes suministrar con energía.
> ...



Hombre, si cometer claros crímenes de guerra contra la población civil lo considera usted “ganar”, está muy claro donde está el bien y donde debe prevalecer


----------



## lectorina (16 Dic 2022)

Accidentado aterrizaje de un F35 en texas. Ni me imagino los millones que cuesta la reparación.









El impresionante accidente de un caza F-35B Lightning II cuando aterrizaba en Fort Worth







www.outono.net




Espero que no sea dupe, no puedo seguir el hilo últimamente.


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

Los ukronazis y sus costumbres. 

*"Los ukronazis ejecutaron a dos civiles atados sospechosos de simpatizar con Rusia cerca de Bajmut.*

_Ocurrió en noviembre. Estas imágenes aparecieron en la red gracias a uno de los civiles que logró escapar de la ciudad."._


----------



## Snowball (16 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Literalmente la traducción de su nombre significa Rusia Blanca



Así la llaman en Aleman


----------



## Snowball (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> EEUU reconoce el derecho de Kiev a planificar y llevar a cabo operaciones militares en Crimea ya que la península es territorio ucraniano - Kirby, portavoz de la Casa Blanca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos que nos vamos!!


----------



## Mabuse (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE prohíbe incluso los drones de juguete a Rusia como parte de las nuevas sanciones - Comisión Europea
> El 9º paquete de sanciones contra Rusia incluye prohibiciones de suministro de ordenadores portátiles, sistemas de radionavegación, equipos de radiocontrol, cámaras, lentes, generadores sofisticados, placas de circuitos impresos, motores de aviación y piezas de motores.
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, la principal producción de la UE. Como no les dejen de vender Arduinos y mosfets Phillips.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> EE.UU. está considerando la posibilidad de entregar los sistemas de defensa antimisiles Patriot, equipos de guiado directo que convierten las municiones aéreas no guiadas en bombas inteligentes. Así como "bombas terrestres de pequeño diámetro que ampliarían enormemente el alcance del ataque" *(algo incomprensible)*.



Basicamente se refiere a usar las SDB (small diameter bomb) junto con los cohetes del HIMARS.

¿Que es una bomba Norteamericana SDB? Pues una pequeña bomba planeadora guiada por GPS que es lanzada a alta cota por aviones y lleva unas alas que permiten extender su alcance hasta 120 Kms aproximadamente.








Bueno, pues la idea que tienen ahora es combinar las bombas SDB con los cohetes de los HIMARS.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Una oleada de huelgas en todo el Reino Unido alcanza su punto álgido esta semana con la convocatoria de acciones sindicales por parte de los trabajadores de la red de transportes, el NHS, Royal Mail y la administración pública.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

Ayer acabó la limpieza, ahora mismo se están preparando para atacar el norte de Soledar.

*"Destacamentos de asalto de PMC Wagner realizan la limpieza del pueblo de Yákovlevka.".

t.me/Irinamar_Z/12663*


----------



## Snowball (16 Dic 2022)

Mañana algún ataque bomba en Sebastopol


----------



## crocodile (16 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Hasta la victoria final.
> 
> Me da que Putin ahora ha espabilado y ya no va a aceptar un Minsk III ni IV, ni vainas.
> 
> Rusia seguirá hasta desnazificar y liberar al menos toda la orilla oriental del Dnieper, y dejar el otro lado en la edad media



Ya es hora que espabile después de 8 años, si volviera a haber un Minsk a ver quién tiene c en este foro de negar la traición, esperemos que no ocurra.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Un artículo sobre el suministro de sistemas de defensa antiaérea Patriot a Ucrania. Allí concedí una breve entrevista para el programa "En medio de los acontecimientos".
En resumen - los SAM Patriot serán entregados a Ucrania casi con toda seguridad (tentativamente - finales de invierno - primera mitad de primavera), cambiarán poco en cantidades unitarias, las entregas masivas, si las hay, son una amenaza).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

*Traerá la guerra a los Balcanes: el Parlamento croata vota en contra de la participación en la misión de entrenamiento militar de la UE - Associated Press*
El Presidente croata, Zoran Milanovic, ha declarado que no entra en los planes de adiestramiento de militares ucranianos en Europa y que no apoya la realización de tales prácticas en suelo croata, ya que supondría implicar a Croacia en un conflicto armado en Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sergei Mamani (16 Dic 2022)

lectorina dijo:


> Accidentado aterrizaje de un F35 en texas. Ni me imagino los millones que cuesta la reparación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tranqui, solo se ha publicado como 5 veces pero es un placer volver a verlo


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

⚛ Vuelven las negociaciones para desmilitarizar Zaporizhzhya

En estos momentos, las formaciones ucranianas concentran sus principales esfuerzos en inutilizar las instalaciones de retaguardia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la región de Zaporizhzhia y en destruir las infraestructuras viarias. El objetivo es simple: perturbar la logística de las tropas rusas y reducir las capacidades logísticas en preparación de una inminente ofensiva ucraniana sobre Melitopol y Berdyansk.

Al mismo tiempo, prosiguen las conversaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania, con la mediación activa del OIEA, sobre el destino de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya.

Los esfuerzos diplomáticos de Kiev están dirigidos a debilitar al máximo las capacidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el emplazamiento de Energodar.

El próximo jueves, Rafael Grossi, Director General del OIEA, realizará una visita de trabajo a Rusia: las negociaciones han alcanzado la fase final y se está preparando una declaración para su firma.

▪ La zona tampón de 30 kilómetros ya no figura en el orden del día.

En las negociaciones anteriores consiguieron llegar a un acuerdo provisional sobre una zona de seguridad de 5 kilómetros, pero esto también sigue siendo objeto de negociación. La parte rusa sólo está satisfecha con la retirada de los equipos militares más allá del perímetro de la ZNPP.

▪ El documento tiene un carácter bastante inocuo. Las partes acordarán la prohibición de bombardeos y la retirada de equipos pesados del perímetro, sin dar nombres. Las fuerzas de defensa aérea, sin embargo, pueden permanecer. Lo mismo puede hacer el personal de Rosgvardiya: sólo se retirarán las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ La zona de seguridad no prevé la entrega de la estación ni al OIEA ni a la parte ucraniana.

▪ Los inspectores del OIEA estarán en la estación, pero mantendrán únicamente el papel de observadores, que informarán de los incidentes de bombardeo sin especificar partes concretas.

No falta mucho para la Navidad católica: el OIEA está ansioso por acabar cuanto antes con todas las formalidades, declararse los heraldos de una tregua nuclear y anunciar un consenso sobre el ZNPP antes de las vacaciones.

La declaración firmada por las partes tendrá un carácter claramente consultivo para la parte ucraniana. Sin duda, las formaciones ucranianas seguirán bombardeando intensamente la ZNPP, culpando a la parte rusa y aprovechándose de la falta de carácter general de los instructores del OIEA.

En el futuro se volverá a intentar crear una amplia zona desmilitarizada. Para las AFU se trata de una oportunidad de apoderarse de la ZNPP y convertirla en una cabeza de puente para una ofensiva más profunda en la región rusa de Zaporizhzhia.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## cryfar74 (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> EEUU reconoce el derecho de Kiev a planificar y llevar a cabo operaciones militares en Crimea ya que la península es territorio ucraniano - Kirby, portavoz de la Casa Blanca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curioso el argumentario dentro del cuál Ucrania va ganando cada día que pasa se dotan mayor número de armas, más modernos dispositivos y más largo alcance de ataques se autorizan dentro del territorio de la Federación Rusa. Parecen éstas medidas desesperadas lejos de un clima de victoria.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Entonces quieres decir que la mayoría hoy día fuma? eso hace 20 años sí, pero hoy ya no. No obstante, eso que he dicho es libertad. Lo tuyo es un totalitarismo 'ligth' como el de la loca de antes.



NO. 

Esto es un foro de economía, te lo he explicado, si tú pones a elección del propietario de un establecimiento el que elija entre tener 100 potenciales clientes o tener 80... Tu que crees que elegirá? 

Ahora bien, yo no estoy para nada en desacuerdo con la capacidad de establecer ese establecimos para fumadores siempre que estén fumando???!??? Si fuese así ese propietario elegiría ir a por 20 clientes, admirable sería!!!


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, si cometer claros crímenes de guerra contra la población civil lo considera usted “ganar”, está muy claro donde está el bien y donde debe prevalecer



Quien me dices que bombardea poblacion civil? creo q es ucrania quien lo hace... o lo niegas? pero claro para a ti los ciudadanos del Donbass no te importan...


----------



## Zhukov (16 Dic 2022)

He recopilado toda la información que he podido encontrar, triste es decirlo pero Ucrania ha perdido 100.000 soldados muertos. Cien mil. Sí. Aparte de Leyen lo reconoce hasta el jefe del ejército americano.









Informes de pérdidas de Ucrania 2022: 100.000 muertos


Como es bien sabido, el 30 Noviembre a la diplomática europea von der Leyen se le escapó que Ucrania había sufrido cien mil muertos. El vídeo fue rápidamente borrado dados los aullidos de protesta …




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Especialistas rusos han reconstruido una carretera estratégica que une tres distritos de la RNL con la región de Voronezh, afirma el jefe de la RNL

Durante 8 meses, especialistas rusos y trabajadores locales trabajaron en 2 turnos las 24 horas del día para restaurar la arteria vial estratégica - la carretera T-13-14, que conecta 3 distritos de la república (Markovskiy, Belovodskiy y Stanichno-Luganskiy) con la región de Voronezh. Y he aquí el resultado: se tendieron 94 km de nueva calzada, se rellenaron los arcenes, se instalaron bordillos y paradas de autobús. Los conductores no ocultan su alegría: los baches y socavones son cosa del pasado", añadió el jefe en funciones del LNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Simo Hayha (16 Dic 2022)

Los cochirrusos no pueden tomar Bajmut, ni mover las fronteras alrededor de la ciudad de Donetsk, ni mantener Jerson, ni contener el empuje ucraniano en Kremina. Lo único que pueden hacer es atacar la red eléctrica que suministra electricidad al transporte público, escuelas, hospitales, etc.

Luego cuando rusia se descomponga en una guerra civil y nadie mueva un dedo para ayudarles, que nadie se sorprenda.


----------



## El_Suave (16 Dic 2022)

kikepm dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Frédéric Bastiat hace más de siglo y medio.
> 
> Si los bienes no cruzan las fronteras, *los soldados lo harán. *



Lo llaman liberalismo cuando quieren decir imperialismo.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Tropas de asalto de la PMC de Wagner ante el edificio administrativo de Yakovlevka, que ha sido desalojado en los últimos días. Tras rechazar los ataques enemigos que intentaban afianzarse en la zona de Yakovlevka, el objetivo era avanzar hacia las afueras del norte de Soledar y hacia la autopista Seversk-Soledar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## orcblin (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una oleada de huelgas en todo el Reino Unido alcanza su punto álgido esta semana con la convocatoria de acciones sindicales por parte de los trabajadores de la red de transportes, el NHS, Royal Mail y la administración pública.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joer qué cruz ..
al leer huelgas he pensado que le llovían pepinos por todas partes...


----------



## Cosmopolita (16 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bielorrusia es históricamente Rusia, lo lógico es que vuelva a la madre patria .



Por supuesto nos pasamos por el arco del triunfo, la herencia historia de rus blanco que formó parte de Gran Ducado de Litaunia y posteriormente de Mancomunidad Polaco-Lituana. ¿Sois así de ignorantes a propósito o por desconocimiento? El idioma ruteno era idioma oficial en aquellas tierras hasta 1696 hasta que el polaco empezó a reemplazarlo. Bielorrusia no era parte del Imperio Ruso hasta 1795.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por supuesto nos pasamos por el arco del triunfo, la herencia historia de rus blanco que formó parte de Gran Ducado de Litaunia y posteriormente de Mancomunidad Polaco-Lituana. ¿Sois así de ignorantes a propósito o por desconocimiento? El idioma ruteno era idioma oficial en aquellas tierras hasta 1696 hasta que el polaco empezó a reemplazarlo. Bielorrusia no era parte del Imperio Ruso hasta 1795.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Ni Saboya a Francia hasta 1860, vaya a su amigo Macron a decirle que la devuelva a Italia.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

El Gauleiter de Odessa, Nazi Marchenko, tras declarar que no avisaría a nadie cuando se encendieran las luces en la región ("para evitar ataques"), exige ahora que la población deje de hablar de ataquesy de comentarlas en las redes sociales ("para evitar ayudar a las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF a planificar ataques").

Por supuesto, no hay otra forma de que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa sepan si hay luz en la región y dónde ha aterrizado. Toman "información secreta" sólo de los comentarios de las redes sociales ucranianas. Y luego planean la siguiente oleada de ataques basándose en los comentarios.

De hecho, todo esto es un intento de encubrir las consecuencias de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra la infraestructura energética y el fracaso del sistema de defensa aérea de las AFU para proteger las infraestructuras críticas. Además, los comentarios de los residentes ordinarios de Ucrania muestran claramente la idiotez de las declaraciones sobre "casi todos los misiles derribados", "el trabajo de defensa aérea" y todo tipo de "puntos de indestructibilidad".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Snowball (16 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por supuesto nos pasamos por el arco del triunfo, la herencia historia de rus blanco que formó parte de Gran Ducado de Litaunia y posteriormente de Mancomunidad Polaco-Lituana. ¿Sois así de ignorantes a propósito o por desconocimiento? El idioma ruteno era idioma oficial en aquellas tierras hasta 1696 hasta que el polaco empezó a reemplazarlo. *Bielorrusia no era parte del Imperio Ruso hasta 1795.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



La cuestion ,amigo Polaco, es que Rusia NO DESAPARECIÓ y POLONIA SI, y por más de un siglo ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Gauleiter de Odessa, Nazi Marchenko, tras declarar que no avisaría a nadie cuando se encendieran las luces en la región ("para evitar ataques"), exige ahora que la población deje de hablar de ataquesy de comentarlas en las redes sociales ("para evitar ayudar a las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF a planificar ataques").
> 
> Por supuesto, no hay otra forma de que las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa sepan si hay luz en la región y dónde ha aterrizado. Toman "información secreta" sólo de los comentarios de las redes sociales ucranianas. Y luego planean la siguiente oleada de ataques basándose en los comentarios.
> 
> ...



Los otanejos piensan que el ejército ruso obtiene sus datos de las redes sociales controladas por la OTAN…vaya nivel Maribel….


----------



## McNulty (16 Dic 2022)

Hay pocos videos y fotos sobre los numerosos impactos de esta mañana. Parece que los ukros quieren dar una imagen de que no ha pasado nada, y no escarbar más en la debilitada moral de sus ciudadanos. O los propios civiles no tienen luz para cargar sus móviles, ni internet.


----------



## El_Suave (16 Dic 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Joer qué cruz ..
> al leer huelgas he pensado que le llovían pepinos por todas partes...



Siempre se dijo que la mejor manera de aprender a escribir bien en un idioma, no cometiendo faltas de ortografía, aplicando correctamente las reglas gramaticales y con buen vocabulario, era leer mucho. Pues internet va a conseguir ahora todo lo contrario, cuanto más internet leemos más buenas costumbres perdemos en el uso del idioma.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2022)

Quien dude que las mentiras del coronavirus están diseñadas en los mismos laboratorios de ingeniería social que los de la guerra de Ucrania, es que se merece creer noticias como esta .


----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Mi derecho a penar a los diesel está muy por encima del tuyo.
> Mi derecho a ser del Madrid esta muy por encima al tuyo.
> Mi derecho a odiar el regueton esta...
> Mi derecho a odiar a Telecirco...
> ...



Perdona????? Quieres decir que yo debo respetar tu derecho a hacerme fumar o de lo contrario no vamos bien????


----------



## Plutarko (16 Dic 2022)

```
https://t.me/zoka200/5511
```
Han pillado a un hispanohablante. Español no parece.

Edito:

Frases que se escuchan en el video del elemento hispano capturado por orden cronologico:

Desde que le bajan del camion hasta que le meten dentro:
_
alguien habla español aqui
donde esta el baño
tengo derechos soy español
chupame la polla
donde esta el baño
alguien habla español aqui
quienes dan la comida
chupapollas mierdas del diablo_

cuando le meten dentro:

_....me traigas_ (no lo entiendo bien)

Dentro del zulo ese

_chupame la polla
chupame la polla maricon _(aparentemente no se entiende bien)
_chupame la polla
puta madre_

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

*Situación en Nagorno-Karabaj
Situación a las 19.00 horas del 16 de diciembre de 2022.*

Desde hace cinco días permanece bloqueado el tramo de autopista entre Stepanakert y Goris. La información aparecida en los medios de comunicación armenios sobre la interrupción de la protesta azerbaiyana y el saqueo de la autopista aún no ha sido confirmada.

Resumen de eventos:


Spoiler: OT



▪ La parte azerbaiyana ha aceptado restablecer el suministro de gas sin condiciones previas en las ciudades de la República de Artsaj.

▪ Se permite el paso de un tercer convoy humanitario de fuerzas de paz rusas por el tramo bloqueado de la autopista.

▪ El Ministerio armenio de Educación y Ciencia organiza clases temporales para 300 escolares de Karabaj que no pueden volver a casa debido al bloqueo del corredor de Lachin.

▪ El Ministerio de Defensa azerbaiyano ha informado de otro ataque contra posiciones de sus tropas en el distrito de Agdam del distrito de Tovuz, Zeylik en el distrito de Kelbajar y en el distrito de Khojavand.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Armenia negó las acusaciones y acusó al enemigo de desinformación.

▪ Un representante del servicio diplomático de la Unión Europea ha llegado a Ereván para consultas políticas. También se desplazaron observadores de la UE a un tramo cerrado de la autopista Stepanakert-Goris para vigilar la situación.

▪ Las negociaciones entre los expertos azerbaiyanos y los dirigentes del RMK se celebraron en el cuartel general de las fuerzas de paz rusas. La parte azerbaiyana insiste en la necesidad de controlar los yacimientos de Gizilbulag y Demirli.

Declaraciones de los representantes de las partes beligerantes

▪ La Defensora del Pueblo armenia, Kristina Grigoryan, acusó a las autoridades azerbaiyanas de fabricar la acción medioambiental. Según ella, miembros de los servicios especiales y de las fuerzas armadas estaban directamente implicados

▪ El director del Ministerio de Sanidad armenio, Anahit Avanesyan, informó al representante de la OMS sobre la inminente crisis humanitaria en Nagorno-Karabaj.

▪ El ministro de Estado de Artsaj, Ruben Vardanyan, afirma que se han alcanzado acuerdos con las autoridades de Bakú para abrir el corredor de Lachin.

▪ El jefe del Grupo de Supervisión, Masim Mammadov, afirma que el mando de las fuerzas de paz rusas ha incumplido los acuerdos sobre la inspección de los depósitos en Artsaj.

▪ El diario armenio Hraparak informó de la apertura del corredor de Lachin, pero los medios azerbaiyanos desmintieron la información.

▪ El TEDH dio de plazo a Azerbaiyán hasta el 19 de diciembre para responder a la demanda de Armenia de desbloquear el corredor de Lachin.

▪ El mando de las fuerzas de paz rusas prosigue las conversaciones con las partes armenia y azerbaiyana sobre la estabilización de la situación y la reanudación del tráfico rodado por la carretera Stepanakert-Goris.

En la actualidad, la carretera a Artsaj sigue bloqueada. Hay información contradictoria en Internet de ambas partes sobre la apertura del nudo de transporte a Stepanakert, pero la mayoría de los "activistas" azerbaiyanos no han ido a ninguna parte.

Al mismo tiempo, algunos han empezado a desmontar tiendas de campaña, probablemente en previsión de una orden para poner fin a las protestas. Según algunos informes, el corredor se reabrirá hoy o mañana.

Sin embargo, las autoridades azerbaiyanas exigen el paso a las minas de cobre y oro de Drmbon y Kashen, a lo que Armenia ha respondido que no.

¿Qué son las minas?

Las minas poseen algunos de los yacimientos de oro y cobre más ricos de la región. Tras los acuerdos de paz de 2020, Bakú declaró que Anglo-Asian Mining, una empresa registrada en Gran Bretaña, está dispuesta a explotar los yacimientos.

Su propietario es el empresario iraní prófugo Reza Vaziri, que también es copresidente de la Cámara de Comercio de Estados Unidos y Azerbaiyán.

En aquel momento, la empresa declaró que el desarrollo no era posible debido al control de las fuerzas de paz rusas sobre las minas y que su futuro destino "dependerá de la decisión final sobre el estatus de Nagorno-Karabaj".

La precipitación de los acontecimientos en Artsaj y los intentos de provocar a las fuerzas de paz de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas parecen bastante lógicos en el contexto del aumento de la inflación mundial y la necesidad de inversiones más estables, como los metales preciosos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## frangelico (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una oleada de huelgas en todo el Reino Unido alcanza su punto álgido esta semana con la convocatoria de acciones sindicales por parte de los trabajadores de la red de transportes, el NHS, Royal Mail y la administración pública.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que en UK se están pasando. Están dejando qur llegue a las rentas mas bajas un choque de precios aun mayor que el nuestro y sus bajísimas pensiones ahí se quedan y subindexan los salarios. Que a carlos III le corten la cabeza y/o pierda Escocia, los seis condados robados y hasta Gales no es descartable.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Se producen fuertes discusiones en la televisión estatal rusa cuando un invitado, el rapero ruso Ptaha, dice que la gente no tiene idea de por qué Rusia está en guerra con Ucrania . . .

Agrega que los mercenarios de Wagner están peleando por dinero . . . no por la bandera.  

 


Espero que no sufra un percance mortal.


----------



## bigplac (16 Dic 2022)

Les han hecho la 13 14. Vale, ya me voy



Harman dijo:


> Especialistas rusos han reconstruido una carretera estratégica que une tres distritos de la RNL con la región de Voronezh, afirma el jefe de la RNL
> 
> Durante 8 meses, especialistas rusos y trabajadores locales trabajaron en 2 turnos las 24 horas del día para restaurar la arteria vial estratégica - la carretera T-13-14, que conecta 3 distritos de la república (Markovskiy, Belovodskiy y Stanichno-Luganskiy) con la región de Voronezh. Y he aquí el resultado: se tendieron 94 km de nueva calzada, se rellenaron los arcenes, se instalaron bordillos y paradas de autobús. Los conductores no ocultan su alegría: los baches y socavones son cosa del pasado", añadió el jefe en funciones del LNR.
> 
> ...


----------



## España1 (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> EEUU reconoce el derecho de Kiev a planificar y llevar a cabo operaciones militares en Crimea ya que la península es territorio ucraniano - Kirby, portavoz de la Casa Blanca
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Espero que no crean que Texas es de México, o California o Louisiana or Nuevo México


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Antes puse una cita 'profética' de Stalin en 1951, ahora, una de Mao, en 1971:

_*"Dentro de otros 50 años China será muy fuerte, y para entonces el Partido Comunista Chino tendrá cien años.

Lo más probable es que Estados Unidos sienta envidia e inquietud, pero no se atreverá a atacar a China ni con una sola bala.

En su lugar, investigará la contaminación por gérmenes.

Eso es muy inconcebible.
*_
*Después de que termine con este acto desmedido, se autodestruirá".





*


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

La guerra ucraniana puede ser el prólogo de la gran guerra si el mundo no saca las conclusiones correctas: Secretario del Consejo de seguridad nacional
Danilov dijo que Ucrania puede cambiar el escenario del futuro, infligiendo a Rusia una derrota global que conducirá a una "transformación profunda de la Federación rusa".
Los líderes de Kiev planean luchar hasta el último Ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Que guenoooooooo...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Dic 2022)

Las fábricas de los Urales aumentan el horario de trabajo…como en la 2GM son fábricas situadas estratégicamente para desesperación de occidente…lejos de miradas indiscretas y drones de la OTAN…








Рабочие оборонных заводов Урала стали перешли на шестидневку


Заводы Свердловской области, выполняющие гособоронзаказ, были переведены на шестидневную рабочую неделю.




www.pravda.ru


----------



## NoRTH (16 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay pocos videos y fotos sobre los numerosos impactos de esta mañana. Parece que los ukros quieren dar una imagen de que no ha pasado nada, y no escarbar más en la debilitada moral de sus ciudadanos. O los propios civiles no tienen luz para cargar sus móviles, ni internet.



ambas hipotesis son correctas

mientras hubo energia tenian el tik tok el insta y el tuitah a full

ahora parece que se acabó el jijijijejejeo


una lastima por que lo de irse a sacar fotos con el panel de puente de crimea

era un detector de deficientes ucranianos bastante loleante


una lastima


----------



## Charidemo (16 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por supuesto nos pasamos por el arco del triunfo, la herencia historia de rus blanco que formó parte de Gran Ducado de Litaunia y posteriormente de Mancomunidad Polaco-Lituana. ¿Sois así de ignorantes a propósito o por desconocimiento? El idioma ruteno era idioma oficial en aquellas tierras hasta 1696 hasta que el polaco empezó a reemplazarlo. Bielorrusia no era parte del Imperio Ruso hasta 1795.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Considerar a esos bielorusos como polacos es como considerar a los polacos como alemanes cuando no existía Polonia. Polonia es una nación por los polacos no por las fronteras. Como queráis menearlas mucho ya veréis lo que puede volver a pasaros en el sándwich geográfico en que estáis.


----------



## McNulty (16 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quien dude que las mentiras del coronavirus están diseñadas en los mismos laboratorios de ingeniería social que los de la guerra de Ucrania, es que se merece creer noticias como esta .



Jojojojo pero que puto cringe. Eso lo han grabado en el puerto de cotos.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dmitri Medvédev, vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, nombra objetivos legítimos para el ejército ruso:
> 
> ▪Todas las tropas enemigas; ,
> ▪ Cualquier equipo militar y auxiliar;
> ...



Medvedev es un payasete, pero está bien informado, obviamente.
Nos está diciendo a la cara que POLONIA E INGLATERRA son dos países que pueden ser bombardeados, al tener a sus tropas sobre el terreno.
Luego vendrán los lloros y las sorpresas.


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Los drones utilizados para atacar Crimea y otras regiones rusas fueron fabricados por Spektreworks de EEUU

_*"Las autoridades competentes de Rusia han analizado los componentes electrónicos de los vehículos aéreos
no tripulados interceptados utilizados por Ucrania para atacar instalaciones rusas, en particular, en Sebastopol, 
la República de Crimea, Kursk, Belgorod y las regiones de Voronezh.

"Se estableció que la aviónica y las estaciones de control de los drones fueron fabricadas por Spektreworks, 
que realizó su ajuste y pruebas iniciales en el aeropuerto de Scottsdale, Arizona. Posteriormente, en territorio
de Polonia, en la zona del aeropuerto de Rzeszow, utilizado por EE.UU. y la OTAN como principal centro de 
abastecimiento de las formaciones armadas ucranianas, se llevó a cabo el ensamblaje final y las pruebas
de vuelo de estos vehículos aéreos no tripulados", señalaron las autoridades en un comunicado.
*_
*Estos hechos, según la parte rusa, confirman la implicación directa de EEUUy Polonia, que, como partes 
de facto en el conflicto, llevan a cabo un masivo apoyo militar y logístico a Ucrania, añade el comunicado."*


----------



## Plutarko (16 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quien dude que las mentiras del coronavirus están diseñadas en los mismos laboratorios de ingeniería social que los de la guerra de Ucrania, es que se merece creer noticias como esta .



El problema es que un porcentaje alto de la poblacion se traga eso sin cuestionar.


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

*Un diputado de Letonia quiere expulsar del país a 200-250 mil rusos*
_*
"En 1996, la declaración de ocupación incluía el requisito de concluir un acuerdo con el gobierno 
de la Federación Rusa sobre la repatriación de ciudadanos de la antigua URSS a su patria étnica.
Y este requisito no se ha cumplido hasta ahora", dijo Kirshteins, quien añadió que en Letonia viven 
"entre 200 y 250 mil personas que no son amigas de este Estado".
*_
*♂ Los nacionalistas letones tocan otro fondo.*

¡@Ostashko!


----------



## Epicii (16 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Medvedev es un payasete, pero está bien informado, obviamente.
> Nos está diciendo a la cara que POLONIA E INGLATERRA son dos países que pueden ser bombardeados, al tener a sus tropas sobre el terreno.
> Luego vendrán los lloros y las sorpresas.



Putin y Medvedev juegan al policia bueno y policia malo...
Negocien con el bueno de Putin, o tal vez le haga caso a Medvedev...
Yo creo que no les esta dando buenos resultados, porque ninguna amenaza se cumple sobre el terreno...
En general las amenazas son una mala estrategia siempre...te obligan a cumplirlas o mostrarte debil, y alertan al enemigo de lo que haras...


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Los rusos haciendo risas...a cuenta de la efectividad antiaérea uki.

Rusia utiliza ahora sus misiles de crucero de la clase "Reanimant": Los "muertos vivientes",
que una vez derribados, se reaniman y siguen atacando a los objetivos...

De los drones Kamikaze, nace la generación de misiles Zombies..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)

siberia es el area geografico de expansión de china, para hacerse con territorios historicamente reclamados necesita una risia debil. En 1969 casi se monta la mundial en la frontera sino-rusa, pero me ha dicho un putincel que aquello no vale una mierda, que el problema lo tienen con EEUU que tiene bases sobre territorios que en su puta vida han reclamado como propios, no con rusia, que han estado a punto de conflicto nuclear por reclamos territoriales.

En fin, rusia tambien tenia acuerdos firmados en budapest, son papel mojado para las ambiciones imperialistas.



ciruiostar dijo:


> Dejame adivinar los desiertos de Mongolia que los mismos chinos consintieron su independencia por no haber nada de valor y ser un sitio sumamente hostil, una pista Ulan Bator rara vez está por encima del punto de congelación.
> 
> Mientras Manchuria Exterior jamás fue colonizada por los chinos menos aun la isla Sakhalin, y estos asuntos quedaron zanjados tras los tratados de límites entre la URSS y la China de Mao y reafirmados tras el fin de la guerra fría.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Protestas en Múnich contra la inflación, la subida de precios y la política económica del gobierno Scholz.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los rusos haciendo risas...a cuenta de la efectividad antiaérea uki.
> 
> Rusia utiliza ahora sus misiles de crucero de la clase "Reanimant": Los "muertos vivientes",
> que una vez derribados, se reaniman y siguen atacando a los objetivos...
> ...



La verdad que se tragan todos los señuelos que acompañan a los misiles…y no se han enterado aún…o no quieren enterarse…


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Dic 2022)

Espejo

Roger Waters, cofundador de la banda Pink Floyd, participó el fin de semana en una protesta en Nueva York afuera del consulado británico para exigir la liberación de Julian Assange, fundador de Wikileaks. «¿Por qué los medios de comunicación de Estados Unidos no protestan por un ataque contra uno de los suyos?», preguntó el músico

Esta semana pasada, el gobierno de Joe Biden anunció una serie de sanciones contra extranjeros para marcar el Día Internacional de los Derechos Humanos y el Día Internacional Contra la Corrupción. En la lista casi nunca hay un aliado de Estados Unidos (por ejemplo Israel o Arabia Saudita, entre otros ejemplos tan respetables) pero siempre están los adversarios incluidos Rusia, China, Irán, Cuba, Venezuela, etcétera. Pero lo más notable a estas alturas es que Washington dejó fuera de su lista de los denunciados a un país que comete violaciones graves en torno a los derechos humanos y cuyo sistema político está envenenado con la corrupción.

El que se autoproclama juez del mundo sobre los derechos humanos es el país que ha impulsado más guerras como operaciones bélicas que han incluido secuestros, asesinatos, tortura y detenciones en varias parte s del mundo. Sólo en las guerras post-11S se calcula que han muerto como consecuencia directa más de 929 mil personas, en su mayoría civiles, más otros cientos de miles por las consecuencias indirectas de esas guerras, provocando 38 millones de refugiados y desplazados (https://watson.brown.edu/costsofwar/ figures/2021/WarDeathToll).

El que afirma ser el guardián de la libertad es el país más encarcelado del mundo, donde entre otras cosas usa el aislamiento solitario prolongado, que es considerado una forma de tortura por la ONU, y es el único país del llamado mundo avanzado que aún realiza ejecuciones oficiales.

Este es el país que fue capaz de repetir el uso de una técnica nazi separando a la fuerza a niños de los brazos de sus padres y enjaularlos en centros de detención.

En este país, las autoridades violan, a veces legalmente derechos básicos, entre ellos el derecho al voto de minorías, el derecho al aborto, los derechos básicos de la comunidad gay, los derechos indígenas y ni hablar de los derechos laborales ya de por sí muy limitados, todo de manera impune. Las autoridades violan los derechos de protección de la privacidad al implementar varios programas secretos de espionaje masivo sobre su propia sociedad.

En torno al derecho de la libertad de expresión, hay campañas locales y estatales para prohibir libros antiestadunidenses en escuelas y bibliotecas. Gobierno de ambos partidos han perseguido a periodistas y sus fuentes, entre ellos denunciantes de violaciones por las autoridades, incluidos Edward Snowden y Julian Assange. Amnistía Internacional califica a Snowden de héroe de derechos humanos y denuncia que sea perseguido por la ley estadunidense. Cuando exponer un crimen es tratado como si estás cometiendo el crimen, estás siendo gobernado por criminales, opinó Snowden hace años.

Es un país que sufrió un intento de golpe de Estado impulsado por su propio presidente, y realizado por organizaciones ultraderechistas, parte de una amenaza neofascista que continúa abiertamente presente hasta hoy día. Sólo este pasado fin de semana, la legisladora federal Marjorie Taylor Greene, comentó en una cena de gala de conservadores en Nueva York que si Steve Bannon y yo hubiéramos organizado el ataque contra el Capitolio del 6 de enero hubiéramos ganado, ni mencionar que hubiéramos estado armados.

En torno a la corrupción, es un secreto abierto que el gran dinero de unos cuantos contamina el proceso electoral estadunidense y esa práctica corrupta goza ahora de la protección de la Suprema Corte, la cual hace unos años declaró que las contribuciones limitadas por los ricos a las campañas son nada menos que un ejercicio de ¡la libertad de expresión! Por otro lado, la crisis financiera de 2007 fue resultado de uno de los fraudes más grandes de la historia, pero ningún ejecutivo de Wall Street fue enjuiciado. Y la historia del ex presidente Trump es un ejemplo de cómo la corrupción es parte de los costos de hacer negocio y política.

Por lo tanto, tal vez el mejor regalo que pueden traer los Reyes Magos (que por cierto provienen de zonas muy sospechosas del este) a Washington este año es un espejo.



Spoiler


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)

esa no es la cuestion, la cuestion es que has relacionado +gasto militar - gasto con pobres.
ahora hablas de incompetencia...tienen una esperanza de vida 10 años por encima de risia, quien es el incompetente?
tienes que explicar esa hipocresia, en realidad no hace falta, la tipica de alguien a quien han lavado el cerebro 



Mabuse dijo:


> La cuestión es que robando y masacrando medio planeta no son capaces ni de alimentar a su propia población. ¿Qué clase de incompetentes tienen al mando?


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza cerca de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka y ataca cerca de Kreminna, Svatove y Kupiansk - lo principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En Artemivsk y Avdeevka, las fuerzas rusas siguen asaltando posiciones de las AFU, tratando de encontrar puntos débiles en la línea defensiva para romperla;
▪ En la dirección de Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con tanques y artillería de calibre múltiple en las zonas de Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Chervonopopivka, Dibrovoye y Gorske en la LNR.
▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, las tropas rusas bombardearon las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Orlyanka, Tabayivka, Berestove y Vyshneve, en la región de Kharkiv, y Vladimirovka y Stelmakhivka, en la RNL.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas dispararon por la mañana 70 misiles de crucero y cuatro misiles guiados de aviación contra Ucrania. Se vieron afectadas varias instalaciones de infraestructura energética en las regiones de Zhytomyr, Kiev, Kharkiv, Dnipropetrovsk y Zaporizhzhya;









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (16 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin y Medvedev juegan al policia bueno y policia malo...
> Negocien con el bueno de Putin, o tal vez le haga caso a Medvedev...
> Yo creo que no les esta dando buenos resultados, porque ninguna amenaza se cumple sobre el terreno...
> En general las amenazas son una mala estrategia siempre...te obligan a cumplirlas o mostrarte debil, y alertan al enemigo de lo que haras...



Ya hemos visto qué malas son las amenazas.
Putin advirtió que si alguien metía sus aviones en Ucrania, serían derribados.

Y ya has visto cuántos aviones occidentales han entrado en Ucrania: CERO.
Así que no, Rusia amenaza de lo que vendrá si la cosa se pone fea. 
Te lo puedes creer o no. Pero parece que la OTAN se lo ha creido desde el minuto 1


----------



## Martok (16 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Maricron es de los más entusiastas en la guerra contra Rusia. No sé que le pasa con Rusia, pero me deja ojiplático la implicación de Francia en esta guerra. Obviamente no lo hacen por los ucranianos.



Al niño de Rothschild le debe estar todavía escociendo que a su ultima visita a Moscu no le desplegaran la guardia honor, le recibiera un subalterno y le hicieran esperar. Ya de la mesa ni hablamos.


----------



## Harman (16 Dic 2022)

Brevemente sobre la situación en el frente cerca de Kremenna. Hoy el Khokhul volvió a intentar atacar las posiciones de la 144ª división de fusiles motorizados desde tres direcciones (Nevskoye, Terny, Natskiy Park), operando varios grupos de asalto. El 144 Md. golpeó de forma mundana, las AFU se retiraron, dejando varios cuerpos enfriándose de sus hermanos en la zona gris.

La defensa antiaérea sobre Kremenna sigue trabajando muy activamente, con misiles elevándose hacia el cielo uno tras otro. También muy activa y lo más importante, nuestra artillería está trabajando con mucha precisión. La evacuación médica AFU después de cada ataque de artillería envía Shvidka Madichna dopomoha y se lleva (a veces en partes) combatientes de las fuerzas armadas.

De interés: Desde hace unos días, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas realizan 4-5 salidas de helicópteros MI-8 en dirección a Kremenna. Practican con misiles aerotransportados. El campo de tiro es de unos 5 km. Se acercan a una altitud extremadamente baja. Disparan desde la dirección de Ivanovka. Esos disparos sirven de poco, pues en tres días de ataques aéreos no tenemos ni un solo herido. Pero en cualquier caso no es bueno que Khohol siga volando. Por otro lado, tarde o temprano seguramente los derribaremos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

joder con el nacionalPutinnismo que quiere invadir Alemania


----------



## Yomateix (16 Dic 2022)

Parece que los han presionado lo suficiente.

*Bulgaria donará armas a Ucrania*

El parlamento de Bulgaria ha aprobado la donación a Ucrania de armamento para ayudar a resistir en la guerra, tras meses de debate entre los partidos prorrusos y prooccidentales del país.

El envío de material bélico, principalmente antiaéreo, ha sido respaldado por 166 diputados de formaciones euroatlánticas y rechazado por 48 representantes del Partido Socialista y del ultranacionalista prorruso Vazrazhdane.

Bulgaria el único socio de la OTAN y la Unión Europea que, junto a Hungría, no había enviado aún este tipo de ayuda a Ucrania durante la guerra.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (16 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> ```
> https://t.me/zoka200/5511
> ```
> Han pillado a un hispanohablante. Español no parece.
> ...



Tiene pinta de ser un ucraniano que ha estado unos cuantos años currando en España, y finge ser español


----------



## Yomateix (16 Dic 2022)

Cada vez que habla este hombre demuestra que es un actor.....que no da para más.

Hemos pasado de.....los Rusos atacan edificios residenciales porque quieren matar civiles o que se mueran de frio....a que el propio Zelenski reconozca que en realidad los están usando los soldados Ucranianos para atacar desde ellos y que por eso los Rusos los atacan. Puedes quejarte de que ataquen edificios residenciales expresamente (en caso de que fuese cierto) pero quejarte de que lo hagan para que tus soldados no los usen para atacar desde ellos.....Es como si salieses a protestar porque los soldados Rusos son tan malvados que responden cuando se les dispara y eso no es justo.


*Zelenski acusa a Rusia de arrasar "físicamente pueblos y aldeas para que los soldados ucranianos no tengan edificios que puedan usar como defensa"*

El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, ha acusado a Rusia de arrasar "físicamente pueblos y aldeas *para que los soldados ucranianos no tengan edificios que puedan usar como defensa*" en el Donbás. En estos territorios es donde se están produciendo estas últimas semanas los más duros combates entre ambos bandos.


----------



## Lego. (16 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> No fue una traicion. Fueron TONTOS del CULO. No se lo que es peor, en cualquier caso...



O quizá los rusos ya lo sabían pero ellos también necesitaban tiempo para prepararse.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> esa no es la cuestion, la cuestion es que has relacionado +gasto militar - gasto con pobres.
> ahora hablas de incompetencia...tienen una esperanza de vida 10 años por encima de risia, quien es el incompetente?
> tienes que explicar esa hipocresia, en realidad no hace falta, la tipica de alguien a quien han lavado el cerebro



¡Alfonbass, sal de ese cuerpo!


----------



## Yomateix (16 Dic 2022)

_BRUTAL. Esto es lo mejor que se les ha ocurrido, ayer mismo dije que a ver que justificación absurda se sacaban de la manga, pero se han coronado. Ayer._

*Polonia investiga un paquete bomba contra jefe de Policía y vínculo con su visita a Ucrania*

El ministerio de Interior polaco ha informado de una explosión en la comandancia de la Policía de Varsovia de *un artefacto camuflado como un regalo* para su responsable y ha señalado que se encuentra investigando la eventual relación del suceso con una reciente visita a Ucrania de ese funcionario policial.

Durante esa visita, *Szymczyk* se había reunido con responsables de la policía y los *servicios de emergencia* ucranianos y "e*l regalo era de uno de los jefes de los servicios ucranianos*", según el Ministerio.

"*La parte polaca ha pedido explicaciones a la ucraniana*", declaró el ministerio.


_Hoy ya no es un paquete bomba por el que pedir explicaciones a Ucrania, ahora pasa a ser un lanzagranadas que se disparó sin querer. Y además ha tenido la suerte de que sea de los pocos lanzagranadas existentes que se pueden usar en interiores con seguridad, ejem._


*La explosión de un lanzagranadas en el cuartel general de la policía provoca una crisis política en Polonia*

Según la cadena de radio privada ZET, Szymczyk se trajo de una visita de trabajo a Ucrania la semana pasada un lanzagranadas RGW-90 'Matador', de fabricación alemana, que no fue supervisado ni inspeccionado por las aduanas.

Fuentes citadas por la prensa polaca indican que el director general de la policía *estaba manejando el arma, sin saber que estaba cargada, cuando se le disparó de forma accidental*. Afortunadamente para Szymczyk, el RGW-90 *es uno de los pocos lanzagranadas en servicio que pueden utilizarse en interiores con seguridad; otra clase de equipo le hubiese matado*.


----------



## Lego. (16 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> NO.
> 
> Esto es un foro de economía, te lo he explicado, si tú pones a elección del propietario de un establecimiento el que elija entre tener 100 potenciales clientes o tener 80... Tu que crees que elegirá?
> 
> Ahora bien, yo no estoy para nada en desacuerdo con la capacidad de establecer ese establecimos para fumadores siempre que estén fumando???!??? Si fuese así ese propietario elegiría ir a por 20 clientes, admirable sería!!!



Habría ese reparto 100 a 80 ¿qué problema tienes con eso?

Además no hace falta tal cosa. Si el problema es el humo bastaba con obligar a los locales a garantizar aire limpio, el que quiera permitir fumar sólo tendría que gastarse el dinero en un sistema de extracción suficientemente potente para cumplir la normativa. Y así todos contentos en todas partes, y libertad de elección para todos. 

Pero es que no se trata del humo, igual que las medidas "anticovid" no se trataban de contagios. Se trata del Estado IMPONIÉNDOSE. Y, como con las mascarillas y las vakunas, muchos apoyáis que el estado vaya elmiminando derechos poque en ese caso concreto estáis de acuerdo.

Fin del off-topic por mi parte.


----------



## arriondas (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> joder con el nacionalPutinnismo que quiere invadir Alemania



Otra vez Ricardita la Fantástica sacando algo de contexto. Podía poner el vídeo ENTERO, no un trocito de poco más de un minuto. Si está contado en clave de humor (es puro sarcasmo), hasta la música de fondo es la famosa marcha soviética del videojuego Red Alert 3, un clásico de internet, usada en memes o montajes de vídeos de Youtube.

Richi, Richi... Que no cuela, fato.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Yo lo que saco de ésta guerra es que teniendo armamento nuclear estás legitimado a hacer lo que te salga de los cojones.... que destruyes infraestructuras civíles críticas...No pasa ná!


----------



## Nico (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE prohíbe incluso los drones de juguete a Rusia como parte de las nuevas sanciones - Comisión Europea
> El 9º paquete de sanciones contra Rusia incluye prohibiciones de suministro de ordenadores portátiles, sistemas de radionavegación, equipos de radiocontrol, cámaras, lentes, generadores sofisticados, placas de circuitos impresos, motores de aviación y piezas de motores.




Que pena que China no fabrique esas cosas...


----------



## magufone (16 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Otra vez Ricardita la Fantástica sacando algo de contexto. Podía poner el vídeo ENTERO, no un trocito de poco más de un minuto. Si está contado en clave de humor (es puro sarcasmo), hasta la música de fondo es la famosa marcha soviética del videojuego Red Alert 3, un clásico de internet, usada en memes o montajes de vídeos de Youtube.
> 
> Richi, Richi... Que no cuela, fato.



Ostia que lo he visto... Pero si es un video de cachondeo!!! Tirar leche condensada en polonia, perderse en alemania porque los soldados no conocen el mapa... Joder no se que es peor para el, reconocer que es un mentiroso a mala idea o que es subnormal...


----------



## magufone (16 Dic 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser un ucraniano que ha estado unos cuantos años currando en España, y finge ser español



Y ademas tonto... Porque siendo _apañol _va a tener menos derechos como prisionero...


----------



## NPI (16 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso es basura desinformadora, todos los fines de semana a Xi le dan un golpe de estado y China colapsa todos los Miercoles.
> 
> Aún estoy esperandoa que de auto aniquile con la burbuja inmobiliaria que nunca llega.
> 
> Por último, ya me gustaría tener unos gobernantes tan buenos como los de China en España.



Este PERFIL es PESCADO VIEJO del malo y muchos de este foro lo utilizan como la VERDAD ABSOLUTA y todo aquel que lo hace es un DIVULGADOR de MENTIRAS y por tal motivo, solo está en el foro para DIFUNDIR FALSEDADES y COBRAR un sueldecito.
Hay otros perfiles con características parecidas que traen al foro/hilo, pero son los mismos PESCADOS VIEJOS, pero como siempre digo, el SUELDO MANDA.


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Pues en la mejor tradición de los hijos de perra de los señoritos ingleses, sus descendientes a los cuales, fieles a la tradición,. les impoprta un carajo su población, salvo para saquearla, arte en la que son competentísimos y en nada discriminatorios, como han demostrado y demuestran a diario.
> Otra especialidad suya es dinamitar la economía ciclicamente para concentrar el capital y sustituir el capital industrial por el capital financiero y, de paso, montar guerra tras guerra en defensa de los desechos hiumanos, o en defensa de los valores de...algo. Pero me estoy apartando, en cierto modo del tema primordial del hilo.



Los romanos explotaron a los britanos
Los anglos, sajones y jutos a los britanoromanos.
Los normandos a los anglosajonesbritanoromanos.

Sí es una tradición de dominio de cada nación invasora sobre los restos poblacionales de las invasiones anteriores.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> ```
> https://t.me/zoka200/5511
> ```
> Han pillado a un hispanohablante. Español no parece.
> ...



Si no dice ni joder, ni coño, no es Español.


----------



## magufone (16 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si no dice ni joder, ni coño, no es Español.



Y pregunta por el baño... Parece una leccion de _iniciacion al español_


----------



## arriondas (16 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Ostia que lo he visto... Pero si es un video de cachondeo!!! Tirar leche condensada en polonia, perderse en alemania porque los soldados no conocen el mapa... Joder no se que es peor para el, reconocer que es un mentiroso a mala idea o que es subnormal...



Que alguien le diga: "Ricardo, macho, déjalo ya, que estás quedando como el culo" Mejor se dedicaba a subir vídeos de rusadas...


----------



## magufone (16 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Que alguien le diga: "Ricardo, macho, déjalo ya, que estás quedando como el culo" Mejor se dedicaba a subir vídeos de rusadas...



El tio es demasiado friki para ser intoxicador...


----------



## Karma bueno (16 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Al menos podrán pedir al gobierno que les de permiso para suicidarse legalmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de los anglos, y sus colonias Canada, Nueva Zelanda y Australia da miedo...


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## la mano negra (16 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Esto es para guardarlo.



¡ Vaya , que fastidio ! ¡ Y yo que creía que Putin era un lince , un maestro jugador de ajedrez y resulta que lo han engañado como a un niño de teta ! ¡ Todas aquellas fotos con los garantes alemanes y franceses en Minsk! Todo aquello fue un montaje burdo por parte de la OTAN . No eran nada más que una sucia panda de mentirosos contumaces sin ninguna clase de deseo de cumplir nada de lo que firmaban. Absolutamente nada. Desde el principio tenían clarísimo que iban a incumplir la letra y el espíritu de lo firmado. Solamente estaban intentando ganar tiempo de forma desesperada porque los novorusos los estaban arrollando y no los podían contener . Ahora se ve que si Putin no les hubiera tirado de la correa a los novorusos , éstos hubieran llegado con los tanques a Kiev en un par de meses.
¡ Vaya con Putin ! ¡ Con lo listo que parecía ! Muchos muertos se podría haber ahorrado Rusia si no le hubiese dado tiempo a la bestia para coger aliento y fuerza. A ver si lo vuelven a engañar como a un tonto , otra vez ¡ Y yo que creí , en su momento que su estrategia de contención y moderación era la adecuada ! Europa no es nada más que una puta obediente , sometida por un asesino psicópata. Europa no tiene voz ni credibilidad ni honorabilidad ni soberanía. Nuestros dirigentes son .... en fin , me callo.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Lo de los anglos, y sus colonias Canada, Nueva Zelanda y Australia da miedo...



Y España, no se olvide de España.


----------



## magufone (16 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Lo de los anglos, y sus colonias Canada, Nueva Zelanda y Australia da miedo...



Pues cuando empiecen a eutanasiar _sin permiso _del eutanasiado...


----------



## NoRTH (16 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cada vez que habla este hombre demuestra que es un actor.....que no da para más.
> 
> Hemos pasado de.....los Rusos atacan edificios residenciales porque quieren matar civiles o que se mueran de frio....a que el propio Zelenski reconozca que en realidad los están usando los soldados Ucranianos para atacar desde ellos y que por eso los Rusos los atacan. Puedes quejarte de que ataquen edificios residenciales expresamente (en caso de que fuese cierto) pero quejarte de que lo hagan para que tus soldados no los usen para atacar desde ellos.....Es como si salieses a protestar porque los soldados Rusos son tan malvados que responden cuando se les dispara y eso no es justo.
> 
> ...



Vaya 
Una guerra donde se destruyen pueblos 

Que Inyusticia !!

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (16 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los romanos explotaron a los britanos
> Los anglos, sajones y jutos a los britanoromanos.
> Los normandos a los anglosajonesbritanoromanos.
> 
> Sí es una tradición de dominio de cada nación invasora sobre los restos poblacionales de las invasiones anteriores.



En la Historia los buenismos escasean. A Guillermo el Conquistador (antes conocido como el Bastardo) y los suyos no les tembló el pulso a la hora de pacificar Inglaterra. Incluso lo veían como algo legítimo, formaba parte del derecho de conquista.


----------



## Karma bueno (16 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y España, no se olvide de España.



Las deudas nos hacen esclavos...


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Estan como una puta cabra loca.....


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Dic 2022)

Sera cuestión de montar una constructora en el Donbass, siguen haciendo casas nuevas estas en VOLNOVAJA, a unos kilometros al sur de la ciudad de Donetsk, las de Mariupol ya están terminadas, muy chulas han quedado, pero aun les quedan más bloques por hacer.


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Las deudas nos hacen esclavos...



En la misma proporción que ricos a los comisionistas de dichas deudas.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

*Olvídese de las negociaciones. Las autoridades ven que la guerra de Ucrania se prolongará durante meses o años* - Politico

No espere negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia en el corto plazo; de hecho, podrían estar a años de distancia.

Según funcionarios actuales y anteriores, Ucrania y Rusia parecen dirigirse hacia un posible punto muerto, sin que ninguna de las partes vea una ventaja en la apertura de las conversaciones en la etapa final.

Hay más de una razón: el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha ido demasiado lejos para cambiar de rumbo; incluso podría significar su renuncia. Y un suministro constante de armas occidentales permite a los ucranianos seguir luchando. Pero ni el lado ucraniano ni el ruso tienen los recursos para una "victoria rápida".

https://www.politico.eu/article/vlad...nths-or-years/


----------



## ZHU DE (16 Dic 2022)

Ex candidato de Kentucky para el Congreso de los Estados Unidos: "Sí, Donetsk es ahora parte de Rusia, y todo el gobierno ucraniano en Kiev es un gobierno nazi controlado por la CIA y el Pentágono".


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sera cuestión de montar una constructora en el Donbass, siguen haciendo casas nuevas estas en VOLNOVAJA, a unos kilometros al sur de la ciudad de Donetsk, las de Mariupol ya están terminadas, muy chulas han quedado, pero aun les quedan más bloques por hacer.



Pues estas para putinianos y prorusos son la gloria y estan en el paraiso ruso....


----------



## piru (16 Dic 2022)

t.me/infodefSPAIN/1818


----------



## NPI (16 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1294724
> 
> 
> 
> t.me/infodefSPAIN/1818



El chiringuito "privado" CEU de San Pablo que es idéntico al estercolero de la Complutense, menudos genios.


----------



## Praktica (16 Dic 2022)

*Zaluzhny, jefe de las AFU: ‘se dispararon 76 misiles contra Ucrania, 60 fueron derribados’.*
Hoy, 16:27
https://topwar.ru/206930-glavkom-vs...o-vypuscheno-76-raket-60-byli-nami-sbity.html
tr dee

*Hoy, 16 de diciembre, las instalaciones de infraestructuras militares y energéticas de Ucrania sufrieron un ataque masivo.* Los ataques se dirigieron contra instalaciones de varias regiones de Ucrania, desde Ternopil hasta Jarkov.

El comandante en jefe de las FA, general Zaluzhnyy, afirmó en un comunicado que Rusia había disparado un total de 76 misiles contra el territorio del país. El comandante en jefe ucraniano señaló que los misiles fueron disparados desde los mares Caspio y Negro.
*
Según Zaluzhnyy, para atacar la infraestructura ucraniana se utilizaron 72 misiles de crucero Kh-101, Kh-22 y Kalibr y cuatro misiles de aviación guiados X-59/Kh-31P. Anteriormente, los medios ucranianos habían informado de que los ataques con misiles habían sido llevados a cabo por aviones portamisiles Tu-95, sistemas de misiles con base en buques *_*y sistemas de misiles tierra-aire S-300.*_

Zaluzhnyy también mencionó el número de misiles que las fuerzas de defensa aérea y terrestre ucranianas supuestamente lograron derribar. *Según el jefe de las AFU, fueron derribados 60 misiles. Esto ya es un ‘progreso’;* menos mal que no fueron 75 de 76, como habían declarado anteriormente los funcionarios ucranianos en situaciones similares, añadiendo que ‘18 objetivos fueron alcanzados por los restantes’.

*A juzgar por los informes de los representantes de Kiev en varias ciudades y regiones de Ucrania, las consecuencias del ataque masivo son muy graves. *Muchas ciudades y pueblos se quedaron no sólo sin electricidad, sino también sin calefacción ni agua, el transporte eléctrico urbano y el metro se detuvieron, y los trenes circulan con retraso.

*Cada ataque de este tipo causa enormes daños a la infraestructura energética ucraniana, socavando la seguridad energética del régimen de Kiev. Las autoridades ucranianas tienen cada vez más dificultades para restablecer la electricidad, la calefacción y el agua en hogares y empresas, mientras que los patrocinadores occidentales de Kiev se ven obligados a incurrir en gastos adicionales *enviando a Ucrania un gran número de generadores.


----------



## El-Mano (16 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Occidente como en su momento Hitler, esperan que las armas rusas se agoten…en vano…al final es un fallo de la inteligencia militar grave….muy grave…



Algo como esta conversación de hitler en finlandia. No he podido encontrar el video en youtube, pero lo encontré aquí:









Inedito! Edición voz original de Adolf Hitler


Finlandia 1942 Grabación secreta de la conversión entre AH y el General Finlandés Mannerheim, gravada secretamente por el ingeniero Thor Damen con el objeto de gravar las felicitaciones de …




militarialagleize1944blog.com


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Zaluzhny, jefe de las AFU: ‘se dispararon 76 misiles contra Ucrania, 60 fueron derribados’.*
> Hoy, 16:27
> https://topwar.ru/206930-glavkom-vs...o-vypuscheno-76-raket-60-byli-nami-sbity.html
> tr dee
> ...



Que se jodan! Harto estamos de financiar sus guerras. OTAN NO! No a la guerra! Bases fuera de Europa!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)

a los rusos les importan los rusos?

 

en cualquier pais de occidente una escena asi seria un terremoto


----------



## Octubrista (16 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> ```
> https://t.me/zoka200/5511
> ```
> Han pillado a un hispanohablante. Español no parece.
> ...



El lenguaje es propio de foreros de la guardería de Burbuja.
Parece que aún no es consciente de la realidad, se cree que está en un Carrefour.

El español que habla es con acento "anglo", podría ser español, pero tiene ese acento de los españoles criados en un país anglosajón.

Se le ve con especial interés por pasar por ciudadano español, como si eso le fuera a proteger.

Edito: Es posible que no sea español con acento anglosajón, y sea un europeo del este que hable español, la expresión "aquí" es propia de españoles, y algunas frases las construye gramaticalmente como los que aprenden español; ¿Quienes dan la comida?

Tal y como comenta más adelante el forero:



fulcrum29smt dijo:


> A mi me parece que tiene el mismo acento que tienen los Eslavos cuando hablan Español.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## vil. (16 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Habría ese reparto 100 a 80 ¿qué problema tienes con eso?
> 
> Además no hace falta tal cosa. Si el problema es el humo bastaba con obligar a los locales a garantizar aire limpio, el que quiera permitir fumar sólo tendría que gastarse el dinero en un sistema de extracción suficientemente potente para cumplir la normativa. Y así todos contentos en todas partes, y libertad de elección para todos.
> 
> ...



Tanta complicacion, con lo fácil que se ha solventado...

Los VICIOS son algo personal, no de quien no los tiene.

Déjate de Estados y pollas, no no puedes follar en medio de la calle o mear o ir desnudo... Y no no tienes porque OBLIGARNOS al resto a respirar tu contaminado AIRE


----------



## saturnin1 (16 Dic 2022)

*Denuncian al otánico Borrell en el caso de corrupción y sobornos que hizo Qatar en el Europarlamento












Denuncian a Borrell en el caso de corrupción y sobornos que hizo Qatar en el Europarlamento


Josep Borrell, Alto representante de la Unión para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad de la UE podría estar involucrado



insurgente.org




*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Algo como esta conversación de hitler en finlandia. No he podido encontrar el video en youtube, pero lo encontré aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, la desconocía, brutal......como hoy la OTAN seguro que no tiene preparado el armamento para el invierno.


----------



## Tierra Azul (16 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *Denuncian al otánico Borrell en el caso de corrupción y sobornos que hizo Qatar en el Europarlamento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1294748
> 
> ...



el cagarron ya lo tiene en su culo caliente aver lo que tarda en oler la mierda allá por donde vaya


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> He recopilado toda la información que he podido encontrar, triste es decirlo pero Ucrania ha perdido 100.000 soldados muertos. Cien mil. Sí. Aparte de Leyen lo reconoce hasta el jefe del ejército americano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100k muertos y 200k de heridos entonces???...me parecen pocos heridos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *Denuncian al otánico Borrell en el caso de corrupción y sobornos que hizo Qatar en el Europarlamento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1294748
> 
> ...



Hijo de Fruta
Josep Borrell afirma que “Europa es un jardín”, mientras que “el resto del mundo […] es una jungla”, […] “Y la jungla podría invadir el jardín”


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

*La ONU respondió al suministro de sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot a Ucrania*
ONU: nos gustaría ver paz en Ucrania, no nuevas armas



A la ONU le gustaría ver la paz en Ucrania, no inyectar armas en la región. Así lo afirmó el 16 de diciembre en una sesión informativa del representante del Secretario General de la ONU, Stephane Dujarric, respondiendo una pregunta sobre el posible suministro de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos (SAM) Patriot a Kyiv.


“Todo lo que vemos ahora, en los últimos días, es una escalada, y esto no es en absoluto lo que queremos ver”, dijo.

Según él, al secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, le gustaría el fin de las hostilidades.


----------



## Toctocquienes (16 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Fabricar sistemas complejos como un helicóptero cuando no te dejan importar ni juntas tóricas tiene que ser complicadillo.
Pero las sanciones no funcionan y tal y tal.


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Otro diagnostico de lo que le espera a Europa:


https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2022/12/michael-hudson-discusses-the-future-of-europe-and-global-restructuring.html


Mas o menos, que Europa se convertirá en un museo, con el nivel de vida caribeño.
Vayan aprendiendo Chino, Ruso o árabe...Barato, barato...


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *La ONU respondió al suministro de sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot a Ucrania*
> ONU: nos gustaría ver paz en Ucrania, no nuevas armas
> 
> 
> ...



Por qué lo de los Patriots es otro reconocimiento Internacional al genocidio ruso en Ucrania, si suministran Patriots es para evitar que los genocidas rusos sigan asesinando civiles. 

Luego USA dirá... tuvimos que suministrar patriots para defender a la población civil.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

Como los próximos meses nos van a dar la murga con el GNL empezamos con ciclo formativo de GNL, si alguien puede aportar más bienvenido.




Dependiendo del tamaño del barco, todo el proceso de descarga toma aproximadamente de 24 a 36 horas. Se descarga frío en tanques y luego hay que regasificarlo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Por qué lo de los Patriots es otro reconocimiento Internacional al genocidio ruso en Ucrania, si suministran Patriots es para evitar que los genocidas rusos sigan asesinando civiles.
> 
> Luego USA dirá... tuvimos que suministrar patriots para defender a la población civil.



Que envíen lo que quieran, luego no vengamos llorando.


----------



## JimJones (16 Dic 2022)

Horny Report 293 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. VonDer Laca, Pelo Dracula, Banquero Frito, Acido online, TaxiBicirrush, El Uber, GloboFlexia Ukra, , Tories Hohol, LidlCoptero, Camel Financial, Bu... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: Subido 16/12 a las 21:14:21 99993820




go.ivoox.com


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Fabricar sistemas complejos como un helicóptero cuando no te dejan importar ni juntas tóricas tiene que ser complicadillo.
> Pero las sanciones no funcionan y tal y tal.



Pobre argumento, míster ¿no tiene algo con mas enjundia?  
Debiera usted saber que no necesitan importar (de occidente)
materia prima para todo su armamento militar. 
EEUU, por ejemplo, si necesita materia prima de Rusia...¡Qué tal?


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Que envíen lo que quieran, luego no vengamos llorando.



Y digo yo ¿Por qué tanto miedo a un sistema defensivo?


----------



## Plutarko (16 Dic 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Fabricar sistemas complejos como un helicóptero cuando no te dejan importar ni juntas tóricas tiene que ser complicadillo.
> Pero las sanciones no funcionan y tal y tal.



¿Tu crees que una nación seria y amenazada desde hace décadas no es capaz de fabricarse todo lo necesario para su ejército en su país?

Juntas toricas. Un ejemplo cojonudo. Hace años que se fabrican sus cpu (que no son una maravilla). Cosa que no podríamos decir de los ejercitos europeos, aquí estamos pillados por los huevos en multitud de frentes de manufactura de armas. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## El Veraz (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y digo yo ¿Por qué tanto miedo a un sistema defensivo?



Muy sencillo, ahora mismo solo les queda la opcion de destruir infraestructuras civiles, ya que los objetivos militares son un fracaso tras otro. Con antiaereos se les jode el ultimo plan que les queda. Y de ahi el pataleo.


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Exacto! el hijoPutín y su narcisismo rancio no puede comprometer nuestro futuro . Todo lo que se haga es poco!
> 
> Es un cancer político y social!



Imbecil


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Idiota


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy.......



Payaso


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Joerrrrr, con lo unida que ha estado siempre Bulgaria a Rusia.
> 
> *Bulgaria donará armas a Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Mermao


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Al menos uno de los misiles de los terroristas rusos ni siquiera llegó a Ucrania y cayó en la región de Volgogrado, Rusia



Idiota


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia al principio de la guerra:
> 
> 
> *Hemos invadido Ucrania para salvar a la gran mayoría de prorusos que no quieren ser ucranianos.*
> ...



Subnormal


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y digo yo ¿Por qué tanto miedo a un sistema defensivo?



Pregúntaselo a la ONU


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Muy sencillo, ahora mismo solo les queda la opcion de destruir infraestructuras civiles, ya que los objetivos militares son un fracaso tras otro. Con antiaereos se les jode el ultimo plan que les queda. Y de ahi el pataleo.



Gilipoyas


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

TASS informa sobre artículo de Kissinger publicado en el Spectator (Reino Unido)
que dice:

*que es hora de resolver el conflicto en Ucrania a través de conversaciones *


*[.]*
_*
*_


> _*Según Kissinger, "Ucrania se ha convertido en un estado importante en Europa Central por primera vez en la historia moderna", resistiendo a las fuerzas rusas. También sugirió que la comunidad internacional, incluida China, se opone a la supuesta amenaza o uso de armas nucleares por parte de Rusia. Kissinger dijo que cree que la neutralidad de Ucrania ya no es significativa y que "un proceso de paz debería vincular a Ucrania con la OTAN, como sea que se exprese".
> 
> Rusia no debe ser debilitada *_





> _*El exsecretario de Estado dijo que el resultado del conflicto no debería ser una Rusia debilitada. Dijo que "Rusia ha hecho contribuciones decisivas al equilibrio global y al equilibrio de poder durante más de medio milenio".
> "Su papel histórico no debe degradarse", escribió.
> Si Rusia, con su "alcance nuclear global", se ve atrapada por problemas internos, eso podría desencadenar problemas en todo el mundo, dijo.
> Las propuestas de Kissinger
> ...



Se preguntan que Kissinger tiene 99 años, entonces ¿Quién escribió este artículo en su nombre? ....


----------



## Trajanillo (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y digo yo ¿Por qué tanto miedo a un sistema defensivo?



Anormal


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Imbecil



HIJODELAGRANPUTA...KORNUPETA.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

@Trajanillo, joder  .....os dejo que es muy tarde


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Anormal



Tu si que eres subnormal basura,a ti no te parieron, te cagaron.


----------



## El Veraz (16 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> ¿Tu crees que una nación seria y amenazada desde hace décadas no es capaz de fabricarse todo lo necesario para su ejército en su país?
> 
> Juntas toricas. Un ejemplo cojonudo. Hace años que se fabrican sus cpu (que no son una maravilla). Cosa que no podríamos decir de los ejercitos europeos, aquí estamos pillados por los huevos en multitud de frentes de manufactura de armas.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



NO

Puedes echar un ojo a los "nuevos" Lada, el armamento y municion de tiempos sovieticos, los drones iranies y resto de armamento de terceros.

Dinero facil y corrupcion generalizada, cualquier inversion ha acabado en yates, vodka y putas de los 4 amigotes del enano calvo genocida.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> ```
> https://t.me/zoka200/5511
> ```
> Han pillado a un hispanohablante. Español no parece.
> ...



A mi me parece que tiene el mismo acento que tienen los Eslavos cuando hablan Español.


----------



## El Veraz (16 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Gilipoyas



Gran argumento. Gracias por darme la razon.

Eso si, pillate un diccionario, porque no vales ni para insultar.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a la ONU



Tambien porque la última carta de Putin (atacar a las infraestructuras energéticas y la población civil para forzar una negociación por desesperción) no puede funcionar si tienen un buen sistema de defensa aéreo, y sí ya están cada vez más jodidos de misiles y cada vez Ucrania les derriba más con la llegada de los Iris-T, NASAM y demás, ahora con los Patriot se les termina su última carta y van a terminar de ser inútiles esos ataques con drones y misiles.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Tambien porque la última carta de Putin (atacar a las infraestructuras energéticas y la población civil para forzar una negociación por desesperción) no puede funcionar si tienen un buen sistema de defensa aéreo, y sí ya están cada vez más jodidos de misiles y cada vez Ucrania les derriba más con la llegada de los Iris-T, NASAM y demás, ahora con los Patriot se les termina su última carta y van a terminar de ser inútiles esos ataques con drones y misiles.



ok


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Considerar a esos bielorusos como polacos es como considerar a los polacos como alemanes cuando no existía Polonia. Polonia es una nación por los polacos no por las fronteras. Como queráis menearlas mucho ya veréis lo que puede volver a pasaros en el sándwich geográfico en que estáis.



Están en plan imperial y como sigan así se van a llevar ostias como panes.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Payaso



Tu puta madreeeeeee


----------



## El-Mano (16 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gracias, la desconocía, brutal......como hoy la OTAN seguro que no tiene preparado el armamento para el invierno.



De nada, para complementar http://www.simbiontes.com/archives/...-grabacion-de-hitler-en-tono-de-voz-normal.ph

Por cierto, la he encontrado en youtube:


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Dic 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Fabricar sistemas complejos como un helicóptero cuando no te dejan importar ni juntas tóricas tiene que ser complicadillo.
> Pero las sanciones no funcionan y tal y tal.



No problem:



https://seal-is.com/collection/koltsa_o-ring


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

*Por cada misil o avión no tripulado ruso dirigido a Ucrania y los ucranianos, debería haber un obús entregado a Ucrania, un tanque, un vehículo blindado,* comentó el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania sobre el bombardeo masivo de la mañana en Ucrania.

“Esto realmente pondría fin al terror ruso contra Ucrania y restauraría la paz y la seguridad en Europa y más allá”, dijo Dmitry Kuleba.


----------



## Peineto (16 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> *Denuncian al otánico Borrell en el caso de corrupción y sobornos que hizo Qatar en el Europarlamento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1294748
> 
> ...



Se le ve disfrazado de algo así como de cazador de perdices, con poco aire marcial, pero sí con aire de otras cosas ajenas de lo amigo, valga el hecho de haberme trabucado con las palabras.


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> A mi me parece que tiene el mismo acento que tienen los Eslavos cuando hablan Español.



Ni español ni hispanoamericano, es eslavo, pero no quita que pueda tener nacionalidad española.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (16 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> El lenguaje es propio de foreros de la guardería de Burbuja.
> Parece que aún no es consciente de la realidad, se cree que está en un Carrefour.
> 
> El español que habla es con acento "anglo", podría ser español, pero tiene ese acento de los españoles criados en un país anglosajón.
> ...



mucha paciencia tienen los rusos con los mercenarios, disparo en la cabeza y listo 
vienen exclusivamente a matar rusos y entre más mejor como decía el gordo ese


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> De momento, cuando gobierne VoX, se exploraran las aguas territoriales españolas en el atlantico canario y todos los indicios apuntan a que hay grandes bolsas y reservas de hidrocarburos esperando a ser perforadas y explotadas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289633
> 
> ...




Cada cual puede creer en lo que quiera, por ejemplo, que empresas petroleras que pudiendo hincar el diente a esas grandes bolsas de petróleo no las hayan explotado ya con el precio que tienen actualmente estos combustibles.

Puestos a creer, yo creo en lo que me contaba ya hace 25 años una persona que trabajaba en una de esas grandes empresas petroleras y me decía que todos los pozos rentables ya habían sido explotados y los que no estaban en explotación solían ser bolsas marinas que para llegar a ellas hacía falta atravesar kilómetros de agua de mar y kilómetros de terreno del fondo marino, lo que las hacía inasumibles por las dificultades técnicas y sobre todo por los elevadísimos costes de explotación en caso de que se llegasen a superar los problemas técnicos. No son rentables en absoluto, ni siquiera ahora.

Pero me parece bien que la gente crea que va a llegar un gran libertador que milagrosamente saque de la chistera la tecnología que haga rentables esas explotaciones de combustibles y mágicamente multiplique las bolsas de petróleo como el milagro de los panes y los peces. Creer es libre.
Personalmente en estas fechas yo creo en los Reyes Magos y espero que se respete mi creencia.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (16 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Ni español ni hispanoamericano, es eslavo, pero no quita que pueda tener nacionalidad española.



Cierto.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> NO.
> 
> Esto es un foro de economía, te lo he explicado, si tú pones a elección del propietario de un establecimiento el que elija entre tener 100 potenciales clientes o tener 80... Tu que crees que elegirá?
> 
> Ahora bien, yo no estoy para nada en desacuerdo con la capacidad de establecer ese establecimos para fumadores siempre que estén fumando???!??? Si fuese así ese propietario elegiría ir a por 20 clientes, admirable sería!!!





Spoiler



Y yo te hablo de libertad y de la maldad del vicio de prohibir. Si la economía no funciona, sacrifícala. No sacrifiques la libertad de elegir en su lugar, no nos ha hecho nada. Y este foro hace tiempo que se convirtió en generalista, además especializado en geopolítica.


----------



## Vilux (16 Dic 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Fabricar sistemas complejos como un helicóptero cuando no te dejan importar ni juntas tóricas tiene que ser complicadillo.
> Pero las sanciones no funcionan y tal y tal.



¿Importar?

¿Qué fumas?


----------



## Plutarko (16 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> A mi me parece que tiene el mismo acento que tienen los Eslavos cuando hablan Español.



Puede ser que sea un Ucraniano intentando hacerse pasar por extranjero pensando que va a tener un mejor trato.
La verdad es que el monologo que se marca es un poco ridiculo para la situacion.
Tampoco me parece que sea un montaje o un entrenamiento (donde lo normal seria que digeran gilipolleces en ucraniano o ruso para que entendieran los reclutas)


----------



## Galiciaverde (16 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Su familia es un caso entre decenas de miles que vivían peor.
> 
> Recuerdo perfectamente como era la vida de un barrio humilde en los 80 en España, ni de coña se vivía mejor en aquella época en computo general.
> 
> ...




¿Dónde estaba Vd en los años 80 hace 50 años? Ya que ha mencionado la sanidad, hace 50 años, lo recuerdo perfectamente, llegabas a la consulta de un hospital público al que tu médico de cabecera te había mandado el día de antes o ese mismo día porque no había listas de espera. Entrabas en la consulta a las 9 de la mañana, te hacían analíticas, exploraciones que se necesitasen, rayos X, etc, lo que fuese y esa misma mañana o bien te mandaban a casa con el diagnóstico y el tratamiento, o bien, si necesitabas una operación esa misma mañana quedabas ingresado.

Eso lo he vivido yo. Y ahora me cuenta la milonga de que estamos igual que entonces.
Y si quiere hablamos de la educación pública, porque ahí tengo para largar un rato.
Ni de coña estamos igual, la sanidad y la educación públicas están infinitamente peor.

Ya lo había metido a Vd en el ignore cuando entró al foro porque me pareció un CM. Lo saqué hace 2 días y leo esto. Otra igual y vuelve a la nevera porque lo que dice, no es verdad.


----------



## kasperle1966 (16 Dic 2022)

*Michael Hudson concede una entrevista a una revista alemana*
Boos entrevista alemana 15 dic 2022

Estimado Prof. Hudson, una vez más: ¡Herzliche Grüße aus Berlin!

(...)

He aquí mis preguntas:

(1.) Usted hizo algunas predicciones en nuestra última entrevista para la revista _"Four"_ que se hicieron realidad.

Usted habló de crisis para las empresas alemanas en la producción de fertilizantes. Esto saltó a los titulares semanas después de nuestra entrevista.

También dijiste: "Lo que usted caracteriza como _"bloqueo de Nord Stream 2" _es en realidad una política de _"Buy-American"._ Esto también ha quedado más que claro tras la destrucción de los gasoductos Nord Stream.

¿Podría comentarlo?

MH: La política exterior estadounidense se ha concentrado durante mucho tiempo en el control del comercio internacional de petróleo. Este comercio es uno de los principales contribuyentes a la balanza de pagos de Estados Unidos, y su control da a los diplomáticos estadounidenses la capacidad de imponer un control asfixiante sobre otros países.

El petróleo es el principal proveedor de energía, y el aumento de la productividad laboral y del PIB de las principales economías tiende a reflejar el aumento del consumo de energía por trabajador. El petróleo y el gas no sólo se queman para obtener energía, sino que también son un insumo químico básico para los fertilizantes y, por tanto, para la productividad agrícola, así como para gran parte de la producción de plásticos y otros productos químicos.

Por eso, los estrategas estadounidenses reconocen que privar a los países del petróleo y sus derivados ahogará su industria y su agricultura. La capacidad de imponer tales sanciones permite a Estados Unidos hacer que los países dependan del cumplimiento de la política estadounidense para no ser "excomulgados" del comercio del petróleo.

Los diplomáticos estadounidenses llevan muchos años diciendo a Europa que no dependa del petróleo y el gas rusos. El objetivo es doble: privar a Rusia de su importante superávit comercial y captar el vasto mercado europeo para los productores de petróleo estadounidenses. Los diplomáticos estadounidenses convencieron a los dirigentes alemanes para que no aprobaran el gasoducto Nord Stream 2, y finalmente utilizaron la excusa de la guerra de la OTAN contra Rusia en Ucrania para actuar unilateralmente y organizar la destrucción de ambos gasoductos, Nord Stream 1 y 2.

(2.) Para nuestra audiencia, nuestros oyentes: En su nuevo libro _"El destino de la civilización: Capitalismo Financiero, Capitalismo Industrial o Socialismo"_

Usted afirma que la economía mundial se está fracturando entre dos partes, Estados Unidos y Europa es la parte dolarizada.

Y esta unidad neoliberal occidental está llevando a Eurasia y a la mayor parte del Sur Global a un grupo aparte. Usted acaba de afirmar esto en una entrevista de noviembre.






The Rentier Economy is a Free Lunch | Michael Hudson







michael-hudson.com





¿Podría explicárnoslo?

MH: La división no es sólo geográfica, sino que refleja sobre todo el conflicto entre el neoliberalismo occidental y la lógica tradicional del capitalismo industrial. Occidente ha desindustrializado sus economías sustituyendo el capitalismo industrial por el capitalismo financiero, al principio en un intento de mantener bajos sus salarios trasladándose al extranjero para emplear mano de obra extranjera, y después para tratar de establecer privilegios monopolísticos y mercados cautivos o de armas (y ahora de petróleo) y productos esenciales de alta tecnología, convirtiéndose en economías rentistas.

Hace un siglo, se esperaba que el capitalismo industrial evolucionara hacia el socialismo industrial, con gobiernos que proporcionasen servicios de infraestructuras básicas subvencionados (como sanidad, educación, comunicaciones, investigación y desarrollo) para minimizar su coste de vida y de hacer negocios. Así es como Estados Unidos, Alemania y otros países construyeron su poder industrial, y también es como China y otros países euroasiáticos lo han hecho más recientemente.

Pero la elección de Occidente de privatizar y financiarizar su infraestructura básica, desmantelando el papel del gobierno y trasladando la planificación a Wall Street, Londres y otros centros financieros, le ha dejado con poco que ofrecer a otros países -excepto o la promesa de no bombardearlos o tratarlos como enemigos si tratan de mantener su riqueza en sus propias manos en lugar de transferirla a inversores y corporaciones estadounidenses.

El resultado es que cuando China y otros países construyen sus economías del mismo modo que lo hizo Estados Unidos desde el final de su Guerra Civil hasta la Segunda Guerra Mundial, son tratados como enemigos. Es como si los diplomáticos estadounidenses vieran que la partida está perdida, y que su economía se ha endeudado, privatizado y encarecido tanto que no puede competir, que simplemente espera seguir convirtiendo a otros países en tributarios dependientes todo el tiempo que pueda hasta que la partida finalmente se acabe.

Si Estados Unidos logra imponer el neoliberalismo financiero en el mundo, entonces otros países terminarán con los mismos problemas que Estados Unidos está experimentando.

(3.) Ahora se abren en Alemania las primeras terminales para el GNL procedente de Estados Unidos. ¿Cómo afectará esto al comercio y a la interdependencia/dependencia entre Alemania y Estados Unidos?

MH: Las sanciones de Estados Unidos y la destrucción de Nord Stream 1 y 2 han hecho que Europa dependa de los suministros de Estados Unidos, a un coste tan elevado del gas GNL (unas seis veces más de lo que tienen que pagar estadounidenses y asiáticos) que Alemania y otros países han perdido su capacidad de competir en la fabricación de acero, vidrio, aluminio y muchos otros sectores. Se crea así un vacío que las filiales estadounidenses tratan de llenar con sus inversiones en otros países o incluso en los propios Estados Unidos.

La expectativa es que la industria pesada, química y otras manufacturas alemanas y europeas tendrán que trasladarse a Estados Unidos para obtener petróleo y otros productos esenciales que se les dice que no pueden comprar a Rusia, Irán u otras alternativas. La suposición es que se les puede bloquear la reubicación en Rusia o Asia mediante la imposición de sanciones, multas y la intromisión política la política europea por las ONG estadounidenses y los satélites de la Fundación Nacional para la Democracia en, como ha sido el caso desde 1945. Podemos esperar una nueva Operación Gladio para promover políticos dispuestos a sostener esta Fractura Global y el traslado de la industria europea a Estados Unidos.

Una pregunta es si la mano de obra cualificada de Alemania le seguirá. Es lo que suele ocurrir en estas situaciones. Este tipo de contracción demográfica es lo que han experimentado los países bálticos. Es un subproducto de las políticas neoliberales.

(4.) ¿Qué opina de la actual situación militar en la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania?

MH: Parece que Rusia ganará fácilmente en febrero o marzo. Probablemente creará una Zona Desmilitarizada para proteger las zonas rusoparlantes (probablemente incorporadas a Rusia) del Occidente pro-OTAN para evitar el sabotaje y el terrorismo.

A Europa se le dirá que siga boicoteando a Rusia y a sus aliados en lugar de buscar beneficios mutuos mediante el comercio y la inversión recíprocos. Es posible que Estados Unidos inste a Polonia y a otros países a _"luchar hasta el último polaco" _o lituano, emulando a Ucrania. Presionará a Hungría. Pero, sobre todo, insistirá en que Europa gaste una inmensa suma en rearmarse, principalmente con armas estadounidenses. Este gasto desplazará al gasto social para ayudar a Europa a hacer frente a su creciente depresión industrial o a las subvenciones para reactivar su industria. De modo que una economía militarizada se convertirá en una sobrecarga creciente, al tiempo que aumenta la deuda de los consumidores y de la industria, junto con la deuda pública.

Mientras esto ocurre, Rusia puede exigir que la OTAN retroceda sus fronteras a los límites anteriores a 1991. Ese es el punto de conflicto más probable.

(5.) ¿Cuál es su opinión sobre la actual situación financiera en esta guerra? Los gobiernos del G7 y de la UE hablan ya de la reconstrucción de Ucrania tras la guerra. ¿Qué significa esto para las empresas occidentales y el capitalismo financiero?

MH: Ucrania difícilmente puede ser reconstruida. En primer lugar, gran parte de su población se ha marchado y es poco probable que regrese, dada la destrucción de viviendas e infraestructuras... y de maridos.

En segundo lugar, Ucrania es propiedad principalmente de un reducido grupo de cleptócratas, que están intentando venderse a los inversores agrícolas occidentales y a otros buitres. 

Ucrania ya está endeudada y se ha convertido en un feudo del FMI (lo que en la práctica significa de la OTAN). Se pedirá a Europa que _"contribuya"_, y las reservas de divisas incautadas a Rusia pueden gastarse en contratar a empresas estadounidenses para que se forren financieramente reconstruyendo un simulacro de economía en Ucrania, lo que dejará al país aún más endeudado.

Un nuevo secretario de Estado del Partido Demócrata se hará eco de Madeline Albright y dirá que el asesinato de la economía, los niños y los soldados de Ucrania _"ha merecido la pena"_ como coste de la difusión de la democracia al estilo estadounidense.

(6.) He leído muchos informes de fondo sobre las sanciones contra Rusia. Parece que las sanciones afectan cada vez más a Rusia, porque no puede producir todos los productos, especialmente tecnología, por sí misma. Por otro lado, Rusia tiene ahora negocios y compradores más estables con y en China, India.

¿Qué efecto real tienen las sanciones según su análisis?

MH: Las sanciones estadounidenses han resultado ser una bendición inesperada para Rusia. En agricultura, por ejemplo, las sanciones contra las exportaciones de productos lácteos de Lituania y otros países bálticos han propiciado el florecimiento de un sector nacional ruso de quesos y productos lácteos. Rusia es ahora el mayor exportador de grano del mundo, gracias a las sanciones occidentales que han tenido un efecto muy similar al de los aranceles protectores y las cuotas de importación del tipo que Estados Unidos utilizó en la década de 1930 para modernizar su sector agrícola.

Si el Presidente Biden fuera un agente secreto ruso, difícilmente podría haber ayudado más a Rusia. Rusia necesitaba el aislamiento económico del proteccionismo, pero todavía estaba demasiado embelesada por la política neoliberal de libre comercio para hacerlo por sí misma. Así que Estados Unidos lo hizo por ella.

Las sanciones obligan a los países a ser más autosuficientes, al menos en necesidades básicas como la alimentación y la energía. Esta autosuficiencia es la mejor defensa contra la desestabilización económica estadounidense para forzar un cambio de régimen y un cumplimiento similar.

Uno de los efectos es que Rusia necesitará comprar mucho menos a Europa incluso después de que terminen los combates en Ucrania. Por tanto, Rusia tendrá menos necesidad de exportar materias primas a Europa. Puede producirlas por sí misma. El núcleo industrial que era Europa puede acabar más en Rusia y sus aliados asiáticos que en Estados Unidos.

Ese es el irónico resultado del nuevo Telón de Acero de la OTAN.

(7.) ¿Cómo describiría China, Rusia y la India? ¿Ve allí capitalismo industrial o socialismo?

MH: RIC era el núcleo original de los BRICS, ahora muy ampliado para incluir a Irán y gran parte de Asia Central y las carreteras implicadas en la iniciativa china _Belt and Road_. El objetivo es que Eurasia ya no tenga que depender de Europa o Norteamérica.

El Secretario de Defensa Donald Rumsfeld se refería a menudo a la _"Vieja Europa"_ como una zona muerta cada vez más pequeña. Fracasó en sus planes de hace un siglo de evolucionar hacia una economía cada vez más socializada, con subvenciones públicas al aumento del nivel de vida y la productividad laboral, la ciencia y la industria. Europa rechazó no sólo el marxismo, sino la base del análisis marxista en la economía clásica de Adam Smith, John Stuart Mill y sus contemporáneos. Ese camino se ha seguido en Eurasia, mientras que el liberalismo antigubernamental de derechas de las Escuelas Austriaca y de Chicago ha destruido las economías de la OTAN desde dentro.

A medida que el centro del liderazgo industrial y tecnológico se desplace hacia el este, probablemente le seguirán la inversión y la mano de obra europeas.

Los países euroasiáticos seguirán visitando Europa como turistas, igual que a los estadounidenses les gusta visitar Inglaterra como una especie de parque temático de la alta burguesía posfeudal, el destino de los guardias de palacio y otros recuerdos pintorescos de los días de caballeros y dragones. Los países europeos se parecerán más a Jamaica y el Caribe, y los hoteles y la hostelería se convertirán en los principales sectores de crecimiento, con camareros franceses y alemanes ataviados con sus pintorescos trajes casi de Hollywood. Los museos harán un próspero negocio a medida que la propia Europa se convierta en una especie de museo del postindustrialismo.

(8.) Actualmente asistimos al colapso y quiebra del criptointercambio FXT. La gestión de esta empresa parece ser altamente criminal. ¿Cómo lo juzga?

MH: La delincuencia es lo que ha hecho de las criptomonedas un sector en crecimiento en los últimos años. Los inversores compraron cripto porque es un vehículo para las fortunas que se hacen en el tráfico internacional de drogas, el comercio de armas, otros delitos y la evasión fiscal. Estos son los grandes sectores de crecimiento post-industrial en las economías occidentales.

Los esquemas de Ponzi suelen ser buenos vehículos de inversión en su fase de despegue, la fase de bombeo y descarga. Era inevitable que los delincuentes no sólo utilizaran las criptomonedas para transferir fondos, sino que crearan sus propias monedas "libres de la opresiva regulación gubernamental." Los criminales son los últimos libertarios del libre mercado de la Escuela de Chicago.

Cualquiera puede crear su propia moneda, como hacían los bancos del salvaje oeste estadounidense a mediados del siglo XIX, imprimiendo moneda a voluntad. Cuando uno iba de compras a principios del siglo XX, las tiendas todavía tenían listas de las cambiantes valoraciones de varios billetes de banco. Los mejor diseñados solían ser los más exitosos.

(9.) ¿Sabe algo de las relaciones comerciales entre FTX y Ucrania, el gobierno de Kiev? ¿Hubo algunos rumores y artículos de prensa en los medios alternativos al respecto?

MH: El FMI y el Congreso han pagado grandes cantidades de dinero al gobierno de Ucrania y a sus cleptócratas al mando. Los periódicos informan de que gran parte de este dinero se ha entregado a FTX, que se ha convertido en el segundo mayor financiador del Partido Demócrata (por detrás de George Soros, de quien también se dice que está intentando comprar activos ucranianos). Así pues, parece que se está produciendo un flujo circular: El Congreso de EE.UU. vota a favor de la financiación de Ucrania, que pone parte de este dinero en cripto FTX para pagar o la campaña política de los políticos pro-ucranianos.

(10.) Hace unos meses hubo artículos en la prensa de EE.UU. sobre los planes de la FED: Están planeando establecer un Dólar digital, un _Central Bank Digitcal Currency (CBDC)_. También en Europa la presidenta del BCE, Madame Lagarde, y el ministro alemán de finanzas, Lindner, hablan de la introducción del Euro digital.

Aquí en Alemania, algunos expertos críticos advierten de que esto sólo impulsará la vigilancia total de la población y los clientes.

¿Qué opina de las monedas digitales?

MH: No es mi departamento. Toda la banca es electrónica, así que ¿qué significa _"digital"_? Para los libertarios, significa que no hay vigilancia gubernamental, pero en manos del gobierno, éste tendrá un registro de todo lo que cualquier persona gaste.

(11.) ¿Cuál es su opinión sobre la actual debilidad o fortaleza del dólar estadounidense, el euro, la libra esterlina, el oro y la plata?

MH: El dólar seguirá teniendo demanda, gracias a que ha conseguido que la zona euro dependa de él. La libra esterlina tiene pocos medios de apoyo y pocas razones para que los extranjeros inviertan en ella. El euro es una moneda satélite del dólar.

Sin un dólar u otra divisa en la que mantener sus reservas monetarias, los gobiernos seguirán aumentando la proporción que mantienen en oro, porque no lleva aparejadas obligaciones gubernamentales, de modo que los funcionarios estadounidenses no pueden simplemente apoderarse de él, como hicieron con las reservas de divisas de Rusia. No se puede confiar en que los países de la eurozona no sigan las órdenes de Estados Unidos de apropiarse de las reservas de otros países, por lo que se evitará.

A medida que el tipo de cambio del euro disminuya frente al dólar, la inversión extranjera se reducirá, porque los inversores no querrán invertir en (1) un mercado en contracción, y (2) empresas que ganan euros nacionales que cada vez valen menos dólares u otras divisas fuertes para las oficinas centrales.

Por supuesto, el oro tendrá que guardarse en casa, para que no pueda ser simplemente agarrado, como el Banco de Inglaterra agarró el oro de Venezuela y se lo dio al apoderado de la derecha estadounidense. Alemania haría bien en acelerar el transporte aéreo de su propio suministro de oro desde las cámaras acorazadas del Banco de la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos en Nueva York.

(12.) ¿Cuál es su análisis actual de las crisis energética y financiera en el mundo?

MH: No se trata de una crisis real, sino más bien de un lento desplome. Se pagan precios crecientes por lo que Estados Unidos exporta: petróleo, alimentos y bienes del monopolio informático, y el coste de la vida para los consumidores aumenta más deprisa que los salarios. Así que habrá un apretón cada vez mayor o la mayoría de las familias. La clase media descubrirá que, después de todo, es realmente la clase asalariada, y se endeudará más, sobre todo si intenta protegerse pidiendo una hipoteca para comprar una casa.

He estado estudiando los siglos XI y XII para mi historia de la deuda, y me encontré con una historia que puede tener relevancia para las preguntas que has hecho. La OTAN sigue afirmando que es una alianza defensiva. Pero Rusia no tiene ningún deseo de invadir Europa. La razón es obvia: ningún ejército puede invadir un país importante. Y lo que es más importante, Rusia ni siquiera tiene motivos para destruir Europa como adversario títere de Estados Unidos. Europa ya se está autodestruyendo.

Me acuerdo de la batalla de Manzikert en 1071, cuando el Imperio bizantino perdió ante los turcos selyúcidas (en gran parte porque su general del que dependía el emperador, Andronikos Doukas, desertó y luego derrocó al emperador. Crusade of Kings, un suplemento del juego, cubre ampliamente la batalla, y afirma que tuvo lugar la siguiente conversación entre Alp Arslan y Romanos:[52]

Alp Arslan: _"¿Qué harías si me trajeran ante ti como prisionero?"_

Romanos: "_Tal vez te mataría, o te exhibiría en las calles de Constantinopla"._

Alp Arslan: _"Mi castigo es mucho más pesado. Te perdono y te libero"._

Ese es el castigo que Europa recibirá de Eurasia. Sus líderes han hecho su elección: ser un satélite de Estados Unidos.
*Michael Hudson gives an interview to a German magazine | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## dabuti (16 Dic 2022)

PRENSA OCCIDENTAL PREPARA A SUS LECTORES PARA LA DERROTA EN BAKHMUT/ARTIMOVSK.









Western media prepare public opinion for Ukraine’s surrender of Artyomovsk — public figure


Vladimir Rogov acknowledged that support from the Western countries was still able to compensate for the lack of heavy equipment in Ukraine’s armed forces




tass.com


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Gran argumento. Gracias por darme la razon.
> 
> Eso si, pillate un diccionario, porque no vales ni para insultar.



Lo he puesto en el ignore, al imbecil ese.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 Dic 2022)

Un aperitivo


----------



## Dado8 (16 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¿Dónde estaba Vd en los años 80 hace 50 años? Ya que ha mencionado la sanidad, hace 50 años, lo recuerdo perfectamente, llegabas a la consulta de un hospital público al que tu médico de cabecera te había mandado el día de antes o ese mismo día porque no había listas de espera. Entrabas en la consulta a las 9 de la mañana, te hacían analíticas, exploraciones que se necesitasen, rayos X, etc, lo que fuese y esa misma mañana o bien te mandaban a casa con el diagnóstico y el tratamiento, o bien, si necesitabas una operación esa misma mañana quedabas ingresado.
> 
> Eso lo he vivido yo. Y ahora me cuenta la milonga de que estamos igual que entonces.
> Y si quiere hablamos de la educación pública, porque ahí tengo para largar un rato.
> ...



Usted cree que la sanidad de hace 40 años cuesta lo mismo que la de ahora. No le voy hablar de equipos o medicamentos hospitalarios porque ya sería cerrar el debate, le voy a nombrar solo de lo que nos gastamos en medicamentos en las farmacias subvencionados por el Estado. Eso que tampoco cuento que la población ha envejecido lo que no está escrito, y eso presiona a la sanidad.

Hace 40 años te daba un cáncer y morias, gestabas un niño con problemas (no habían pruebas), y te lo comias con patatas, y así un suma y sigue. Estamos mejor en sanidad ahora que hace 40 años, que tardan más en atenderte por una chorrada, pues vale, no le quito la razón. Con poner un euro cada vez que se visite al médico, ya vería como las colas de espera bajarían.

Es verdad, que según usted yo era un pro ucraniano. Buen ojo clínico.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> A mi me parece que tiene el mismo acento que tienen los Eslavos cuando hablan Español.



Cierto, podría ser así. Edito un comentario anterior porque es probable que sea como dices.

Es posible que no sea español con acento anglosajón, y sea un europeo del este que hable español, la expresión "aquí" es propia de españoles, y algunas frases las construye gramaticalmente como los que aprenden español; ¿Quienes dan la comida?


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Se ha dicho millones de veces que a Rusia le interesa machacar a ucrania y, de paso, a la UE. Y eso es mucho más efectivo con la situación actual que no finiquitando el tema rápidamente ( que Rusia lo podría hacer sin despeinarse).



Claro, así es. Ellos pensaban que Rusia entraría con todo y tomaría Ucrania entera. Su plan era luego demonizarla como potencia ocupante, mientras sufría un incesante terrorismo interno generado por sus agentes 'Stay Behind' (quien haya leído sobre Gladio me entenderá). Y Rusia malgastando fondos intentando recomponer Ucrania, y mientras por las carencias, su población echándoles las culpas de todo. Pero le dieron la vuelta a la tortilla, algo así como si dijesen '¿que queréis que nos comamos Ucrania? comérosla vosotros'. Y así estamos, comiéndonosla.

Y luego, en lugar de comprender esto, algunos compañeros dicen '¡traición, traición!, el Putiniano tiene tratos de interés y por eso no derriba los puentes y tal y tal'. Y la realidad es que son como niños pequeños, incapaces de ver la realidad de las cosas.


----------



## mazuste (16 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> TASS informa sobre artículo de Kissinger publicado en el Spectator (Reino Unido)
> que dice:
> 
> *que es hora de resolver el conflicto en Ucrania a través de conversaciones *
> ...





Parece que Occidente está utilizando al viejo Henry Kissinger. para iniciar negociaciones.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre el atentado contra el jefe de la Casa de Rusia en África Central
> 
> El jefe de la Casa de Rusia en la República Centroafricana, Dmitry Syty, recibió un paquete con explosivos que detonó en sus manos. Se encuentra en cuidados intensivos en estado grave.
> 
> ...



Siento decirlo, pero me temo que la respuesta a esa pregunta, es la costumbre de recibir dádivas por parte de los representantes de Rusia. En otras palabras 'untadas everywere'. Y por eso el tipo, acostumbrado a recibir 'cosas' que no debería recibir, se comió el regalito. Igual me equivoco, pero creo que mi razonamiento tiene base, siendo mera especulación.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los casos de corrupción estallando son otro síntoma de que no hay consenso en las alas esferas respecto a la guerra y cambio de régimen. Está lo de Trump, que sigue coleando, Musk, los bandazos en Sudamérica. Es de suponer que haya partidarios de no hacerlo reventar todo, ya sea por un rescoldo de humanidad o por no verlo tan rentable como la opción violenta.



Mire, yo lo veo como una parte más del plan para destruir Europa. No basta con arrasar su capacidad de producción y su economía, es también imprescindible destruir sus instituciones. Por eso la corrupción. Y por eso su 'destape'. Es necesario que se vean sus 'vergüenzas'.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (16 Dic 2022)

Rusia a vuelto a poner Ucrania patas arriba con 180 misiles. Menos mal que se les habían agotado en Abril...


----------



## dabuti (16 Dic 2022)

¡¡PEDRO BAÑOS MOLA!!


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Son cosas distintas. Los neandertales no somos los europeos blancos. Tenemos genes neandertales, 2-3%, pero no somos neandertales. Es como si muriésemos todos lo blancos. Nuestros genes continuarían en los mulatos. Pero los mulatos no son blancos.





Spoiler: Cosas fuera de tópico



¿Alguna vez alguien ha querido pensar que si bien está demostrado que esos seres antropomorfos existieron, la interpretación de que descendemos de ellos es mera especulación? ¿Y si esos seres son un sub-producto del hombre que llamamos 'sapiens'? cuidado con creernos el origen del hombre relatado por *LOS MISMOS* que nos mienten en lo demás.


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (16 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> quien lo dice? Sera algun analfabeto.



No creas. Han estudiado genéticamente poblaciones de ambos territorios y hay coincidencias. Las universidades de aquella zona: Armenia, Georgia, Rusia lo hicieron hace muchos años. Por aquí nada. Los analfabetos están por aquí.


----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Por cada misil o avión no tripulado ruso dirigido a Ucrania y los ucranianos, debería haber un obús entregado a Ucrania, un tanque, un vehículo blindado,* comentó el jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania sobre el bombardeo masivo de la mañana en Ucrania.
> 
> “Esto realmente pondría fin al terror ruso contra Ucrania y restauraría la paz y la seguridad en Europa y más allá”, dijo Dmitry Kuleba.



Por cada ucronazi muerto, un Rejón voluntario alistado.

Corre Rejona, Ucraña te llama


----------



## Honkler (16 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por supuesto nos pasamos por el arco del triunfo, la herencia historia de rus blanco que formó parte de Gran Ducado de Litaunia y posteriormente de Mancomunidad Polaco-Lituana. ¿Sois así de ignorantes a propósito o por desconocimiento? El idioma ruteno era idioma oficial en aquellas tierras hasta 1696 hasta que el polaco empezó a reemplazarlo. Bielorrusia no era parte del Imperio Ruso hasta 1795.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Te han movilizado ya, caniche?. Con un poco de suerte, nos podrás contar tus aventuras frente a los ruskis defendiendo Varsovia


----------



## Castellano (16 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por supuesto nos pasamos por el arco del triunfo, la herencia historia de rus blanco que formó parte de Gran Ducado de Litaunia y posteriormente de Mancomunidad Polaco-Lituana. ¿Sois así de ignorantes a propósito o por desconocimiento? El idioma ruteno era idioma oficial en aquellas tierras hasta 1696 hasta que el polaco empezó a reemplazarlo. Bielorrusia no era parte del Imperio Ruso hasta 1795.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Bielorrusia es Rusia salvo el cacho más occidental que perteneció a Polonia.

Pero repito lo mismo que con Galitzia y Volinia, en contraprestación devolved todas las tierras robadas a Alemania que os regaló Stalin


----------



## Rain dog (16 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es que en UK se están pasando. Están dejando qur llegue a las rentas mas bajas un choque de precios aun mayor que el nuestro y sus bajísimas pensiones ahí se quedan y subindexan los salarios. Que a carlos III le corten la cabeza y/o pierda Escocia, los seis condados robados y hasta Gales no es descartable.



UK ha sido un cáncer para las poblaciones indígenas que han tenido la desgracia de sufrirlos, un cáncer para Europa, y, en general, un cáncer para la Humanidad.

Lo mejor de este siglo, es ver como se autodestruyen. Verlos a la vanguardia de la derroición moral y espiritual mundial, y ahora disfrutar de ver cómo les gobierna un señor de la etnia a la que ellos discriminaban como gobierno de ocupación, en su propio país.

Entre tanto, los amos los despistan sacándolos como influyentes en las pelis y demás propaganda de manipulación masiva, cuando no son nadie.

En lo particular, he conocido ingleses fantásticos. Buena gente. También gilipollas absolutos. Supongo, que como en todas partes.

Como colectivo, han sido una catástrofe para el planeta, y culpables primeros del mundo en el que vivimos. Junto con los yankis. Los franceses también, pero estos, de camareros.


----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Dmitri Medvédev, vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, nombra objetivos legítimos para el ejército ruso:
> 
> ▪Todas las tropas enemigas; ,
> ▪ Cualquier equipo militar y auxiliar;
> ...



En este mundo loco, una de las pocas circunstancias en donde la hipocresía es aceptable, es en el ámbito diplomático. Cuando esa apariencia de corrección se pierde, se vienen (y me perdone el Señor) ostias como panes. Y dolor, mucho dolor para todos.

Me pregunto si Medvedev tenía autorización para realizar declaraciones de tal calibre.


----------



## Plutarko (16 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Por cada ucronazi muerto, un Rejón voluntario alistado.
> 
> Corre Rejona, Ucraña te llama



No por favor! uno ya es suficientemente pesado.

Edito.... lei rapido y entendi mal, si estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que rejon se aliste, podiamos hacer una colecta para mandarle al frente


----------



## Roedr (16 Dic 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> UK ha sido un cáncer para las poblaciones indígenas que han tenido la desgracia de sufrirlos, un cáncer para Europa, y, en general, un cáncer para la Humanidad.
> 
> Lo mejor de este siglo, es ver como se autodestruyen. Verlos a la vanguardia de la derroición moral y espiritual mundial, y ahora disfrutar de ver cómo les gobierna un señor de la etnia a la que ellos discriminaban como gobierno de ocupación, en su propio país.
> 
> ...



Los british son mucho peor que los yanquis. Los yanquis tienen un grave problema con sus clases gobernantes imperialistas, pero USA es un pedazo de nación. A mí me encanta en muchas cosas.


----------



## Top5 (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (16 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Perdona????? Quieres decir que yo debo respetar tu derecho a hacerme fumar o de lo contrario no vamos bien????





Spoiler: Por el humo se sabe donde está el fuego...



¿Quieres decir que yo debo respetar tu derecho a NO DEJARME FUMAR o de lo contrario no vamos bien?


----------



## Roedr (16 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Cosas fuera de tópico
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Alguna vez alguien ha querido pensar que si bien está demostrado que esos seres antropomorfos existieron, la interpretación de que descendemos de ellos es mera especulación? ¿Y si esos seres son un sub-producto del hombre que llamamos 'sapiens'? cuidado con creernos el origen del hombre relatado por *LOS MISMOS* que nos mienten en lo demás.



Lo que sucede es que la evolución de los bichos complicados es eso, muy complicada. Saltar de bacterias de simios es mucho salto. No vale ni el modelo digamos aleatorio de Darwin, ni el más moderno del gen egoísta. Hay muchos agujeros que no se entienden bien. Pero en lo global, la evolución-cambio de las especies está muy fundada en mi opinión.


----------



## Adriano II (16 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Puede ser que sea un Ucraniano intentando hacerse pasar por extranjero pensando que va a tener un mejor trato.



Pues ya es tonto si se cree eso

Los ucranianos son prisioneros de guerra luego están protegidos por la convención de Ginebra

Los extranjeros mercenarios luego criminales que no están protegidos por la convención de Ginebra


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Dic 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> UK ha sido un cáncer para las poblaciones indígenas que han tenido la desgracia de sufrirlos, un cáncer para Europa, y, en general, un cáncer para la Humanidad.
> 
> Lo mejor de este siglo, es ver como se autodestruyen. Verlos a la vanguardia de la derroición moral y espiritual mundial, y ahora disfrutar de ver cómo les gobierna un señor de la etnia a la que ellos discriminaban como gobierno de ocupación, en su propio país.
> 
> ...



Bueno, nuestro nivel de bienestar procede en ultima instancia de la revolucion industrial. A costa de un precio humano altisimo eso si, ya que la explotacion infantil era la norma hasta bien entrado el siglo XIX.


----------



## rejon (16 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Por cada ucronazi muerto, un Rejón voluntario alistado.
> 
> Corre Rejona, Ucraña te llama



Corre tú... puta castelllana que el hijoPutin te está esperando para la mamada diaria.....GILIPOLLAS.........


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Humor negro... Cuando la realidad supera, de largo la ficción.
Agencia Funeraria de Odesa
Patrocinador general de la guardia nacional de Ucrania
Se ofrecen toda clase de servicios funerarios


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que la evolución de los bichos complicados es eso, muy complicada. Saltar de bacterias de simios es mucho salto. No vale ni el modelo digamos aleatorio de Darwin, ni el más moderno del gen egoísta. Hay muchos agujeros que no se entienden bien. Pero en lo global, la evolución-cambio de las especies está muy fundada en mi opinión.





Spoiler



Eso que llamamos (o llaman) 'evolución' es una gilipollez ¿y por qué lo es? pues por que necesita de una inteligencia asistente muy potente y muy bien informada de todo, tanto respecto de cada ser como del entorno que los contiene, así como de las necesarias modificaciones genéticas y bioquímicas y sus métodos de implementación en cada ser. En otras palabras, necesitan de un ser super-sabio, omnisciente para cumplimentarse de forma correcta. Y nosotros, lo que llamamos ciencia, todavía no ha sido capaz de hallar el 'órgano evolutivo' ¿y por qué un órgano? pues por que en cada ser cada función requiere de un órgano. Y en el cerebro no conocemos que parte 'es esa' que desarrolla tal evolución ¿y dónde está? aaaah, que es 'la naturaleza' y ¡toma ya! dogma pseudo-deidal para definir una función que normalmente soporta un órgano. Y ni se inmuta la gente con el dogma RELIGIOSO.

Es mucho más sencillo aceptar que las especies fueron creadas por una inteligencia superior. Es que es muy lógico aceptar que algo tan complejo, mucho más que cualquier obra humana, haya sido creado por un ser superior. Lo que no es de recibo, es creer que fue 'la Naturaleza' (esa pseudo-diosa que ni está ni se la espera) o mucho menos 'la casualidad'.

Para mi es más fácil intelectualmente estimar, que esos seres antropomorfos aparecieron como consecuencia de un cambio de polos en la Tierra. Momentos en los que las radiaciones solares y cósmicas entraban a placer. Y tanto ellos como eso que llamamos dinosaurios. Y que los vínculos que existen entre su genética y la nuestra, son consecuencia de ser fruto de las mutaciones de otras especies que existían y existen ahora.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Habría ese reparto 100 a 80 ¿qué problema tienes con eso?
> 
> Además no hace falta tal cosa. *Si el problema es el humo bastaba con obligar a los locales a garantizar aire limpio*, el que quiera permitir fumar sólo tendría que gastarse el dinero en un sistema de extracción suficientemente potente para cumplir la normativa. Y así todos contentos en todas partes, y libertad de elección para todos.
> 
> ...



Y lo más sangrante, es que en España impusieron esas medidas de purificación del aire. Y muchos hosteleros se gastaron un pastón para adaptar sus locales para ello. Y luego al poco, salieron con la prohibición de fumar en todos.

Que se vayan a la mierda con sus prohibiciones. Me tienen hasta los cojones.


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La fuerza motriz de la evolución no es interna, es externa. El ambiente, la demografía, los recursos, etc. En el universo evoluciona todo, incluyendo los objetos inanimados. Los ríos, las montañas, los contienentes, los planetas, las estrellas, las galaxias, etc.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los romanos explotaron a los britanos
> Los anglos, sajones y jutos a los britanoromanos.
> Los normandos a los anglosajonesbritanoromanos.
> 
> Sí es una tradición de dominio de cada nación invasora sobre los restos poblacionales de las invasiones anteriores.



Excepto los españoles, que si bien extraimos, también llevamos cultura, universidades, colegios, hospitales y prosperidad. Y encima mezclamos nuestra sangre con ellos entre los siglos XV-XVIII, mientras el resto de 'europeos' nos insultaban diciendo que 'ensuciábamos la nuestra con semejante mezcla'. Fruto mahadado de ello, son 'elementos' como ZHUrraspeiro, que si es capaz de existir, respirar y juntar dos letras, es en virtud de tal cualidad y calidad española. Pero luego él 'prefiere Star Trik' y todo el resto de mierda multimedia malparida por el imperio genocida anglosajón, del cual no ceja de poner gracietas que acompañan sus comentarios. Pero luego se cree 'un comunista chino'. Cuanto daño ha hecho Hollywood...


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PRENSA OCCIDENTAL PREPARA A SUS LECTORES PARA LA DERROTA EN BAKHMUT/ARTIMOVSK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Este gandul dicen que Ucrania esta ganado


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Dic 2022)

clasico ejemplo de full retard; los despieces de material ruso capturado muestras que las modernizaciones se llevan a cabo con componentes occidentales; chips, opticas, integrados...
ASML empresa europea es la unica empresa del mundo con capacidad de litografia deep UV



Plutarko dijo:


> ¿Tu crees que una nación seria y amenazada desde hace décadas no es capaz de fabricarse todo lo necesario para su ejército en su país?
> 
> Juntas toricas. Un ejemplo cojonudo. Hace años que se fabrican sus cpu (que no son una maravilla). Cosa que no podríamos decir de los ejercitos europeos, aquí estamos pillados por los huevos en multitud de frentes de manufactura de armas.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Dic 2022)

*Foto rusky y a ver que pasa mañana que parece que los rusos tienen prisa






Дарья*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Dic 2022)

ratio de equipo destruido dia 16

1:2 a favor de ucrania


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 296, 16/12/2022. Natalia Venediktovna Kovshova, (26 de noviembre de 1920 - 14 de agosto…


fue una francotiradora soviética que luchó en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Luchó junto a su amiga María Polivanova. Ambas murieron luchando contra las fuerzas alemanas de la Wehrmacht cerca de Novgorod en agosto de 1942. Recibieron póstumamente el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética, el galardón...




telegra.ph





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 296, 16/12/2022.


Spoiler: Heroina francotiradora



Natalia Venediktovna Kovshova, (26 de noviembre de 1920 - 14 de agosto de 1942) fue una francotiradora soviética que luchó en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Luchó junto a su amiga María Polivanova. Ambas murieron luchando contra las fuerzas alemanas de la Wehrmacht cerca de Novgorod en agosto de 1942. Recibieron póstumamente el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética, el galardón más alto de la Unión Soviética concedido a la valentía, el 14 de febrero de 1943.



*Un masivo ataque ruso con misiles a toda Ucrania provoca "daños colosales" en la infraestructura energética de Járkov.* "Les pido que tengan paciencia con lo que está pasando ahora. Sé que en sus casas no hay luz, ni calefacción, ni suministro de agua", ha dicho el alcalde de Járkov.
No entiendo, las autoridades ucranianas, dicen haber batido 60 de 76 misiles, y sin embargo, la realidad es otra, nunca antes habían sido tan golpeados. 
La ofensiva rusa de la guerra en Ucrania se ha recrudecido este viernes. Ataques con hasta 60 misiles lanzados por Rusia contra varias localidades ucranianas han provocado interrupciones en el suministro de agua en Kiev y cortes de electricidad en varias ciudades del país y "daños colosales" en la infraestructura de Járkov.
Las autoridades han reportado además dos muertos en Krivoi Rog, en el sur de Ucrania, en un edificio residencial. "Un misil ruso alcanzó un edificio residencial", ha anunciado el gobernador regional Valentin Reznichenko en Telegram. "Al menos cinco personas fueron heridas, entre ellas dos niños. Todos están en el hospital", ha añadido.
Por su parte, el alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, informó que debido a los daños en la infraestructura energética, hay interrupciones en el suministro de agua en todos los distritos de la capital. Klitschko ha pedido a los habitantes de la capital que permanezcan en los refugios. El servicio de metro ha sido suspendido para que las estaciones sirvan de cobijo.

*La UE prohíbe la exportación de motores de drones a Rusia* y a "todos los países terceros" susceptibles de facilitarle a Moscú estos elementos, para privar al Kremlin del uso de estas armas en Ucrania. La medida es una de las disposiciones del noveno paquete de sanciones aprobado este jueves durante una cumbre europea en Bruselas, y que entró en vigor este viernes con su publicación en el boletín oficial de la UE.
n virtud de este nuevo paquete sancionador, Bruselas prohíbe también a los ciudadanos de la UE ocupar puestos en órganos directivos de entidades controladas por el Estado ruso y situadas en Rusia. "Seguimos apuntando a la economía y a quienes desempeñan un papel determinante en esta guerra brutal", destacó en un comunicado el jefe de la diplomacia europea, Josep Borrell.
Esta gente no le teme al ridículo, los rusos tienen todas las capacidades para resolver su logística, ayer mismo los ucranianos dijeron que los rusos no tenían más misiles, hoy los rusos lo han dejado con la boca callada. 

*Putin prepara a Rusia para una larga guerra en Ucrania, afirma el jefe de la OTAN*.La OTAN seguirá suministrando armas hasta que el presidente Vladimir Putin entienda que "no puede ganar en el campo de batalla", declaró el viernes a la AFP el jefe de la Alianza, Jens Stoltenberg.
Casi diez meses después de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania, las fuerzas de Kiev infligieron una serie de derrotas a Moscú que permitieron liberar partes del territorio. Pero "nada indica que Putin haya renunciado a su objetivo de controlar Ucrania", advirtió el secretario general de la OTAN.
Stoltenberg, está como el chiste del mono que decapita a los que no lo hacen reír. Putin anunció hace 10 días que la guerra sería larga, a menos que se rindan.
"No debemos subestimar a Rusia. Se prepara para una guerra larga", declaró Stoltenberg a la AFP. "Vemos que moviliza más fuerzas, está dispuesta sufrir muchas pérdidas, y trata de acceder a más armas y municiones", subrayó. "Debemos comprender que el presidente Putin está dispuesto a permanecer en esta guerra durante mucho tiempo y a lanzar nuevas ofensivas", afirmó.

Le enviaron un mail y un sms diciendo, "estamos contigo".El alto representante de la UE para AAEE, *Borrell dice que la UE intensifica el apoyo a Ucrania ante los "crueles e inhumanos" ataques rusos* como el que ha lanzado hoy con miseria de 80 misiles.
"Los ataques masivos con misiles perpetrados hoy por Rusia en toda Ucrania, además de los continuos bombardeos diarios contra civiles e infraestructuras civiles, son un ejemplo más del terror indiscriminado del Kremlin", aseguró Borrell en una declaración.


Spoiler: Ya comentado



Rusia lanzó este viernes un ataque con casi 80 misiles sobre Ucrania, incluidas las ciudades de Kiev y Járkov, el noveno en poco más de dos meses y que la Fuerza Aérea logró mayoritariamente repeler, aunque el mando ucraniano reconoce que sus sistemas antiaéreos soviéticos se quedan sin munición y piezas de recambio.



Muy importante premio, ahora sí que ganan la guerra..., de los premios. *Zelensky y el pueblo ucraniano, galardonados con el Premio Carlomagno*. que se otorga en la ciudad de Aquisgrán (noroeste de Alemania), anunció este viernes el patronato de esa prestigiosa distinción.
El premio, instituido en 1950 y destinado a distinguir el compromiso de figuras o instituciones con la unidad de Europa, implica el reconocimiento de facto de Ucrania como parte del proyecto europeo. El pueblo ucraniano y Zelenski representan "no solo la defensa de la soberanía como país de Ucrania, sino del conjunto de Europa y de sus valores", según el directorio que otorga el galardón.

*El jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto de Estados Unidos, general Mark Milley, dijo que la guerra de Ucrania brindaba "lecciones aprendidas" para Washington y Europa, así como para Taiwán y China*. Una de las cosas que la gente está aprendiendo es que la guerra en el papel es muy diferente a la guerra real", señaló.
"Hay mucha fricción y niebla y muerte en el combate", agregó Milley, quien predijo que deficiencias en la experiencia en combate y en el entrenamiento dificultarán una invasión china de Taiwán, que Pekín reclama como propia.
Lecciones de la guerra de Ucrania para futuros conflictos. Rusia invadió Ucrania con la esperanza de una victoria rápida pero se encuentra empantanada en una guerra prolongada y agotadora que no ha logrado los principales objetivos de Moscú. EEUU y otros países impusieron sanciones a Rusia, cada vez más aislada, y ofrecen un flujo constante de armas y otros equipos fundamentales en los avances de Ucrania sobre las fuerzas de Moscú.
La forma en que se ha desarrollado la guerra, tanto en el escenario mundial como en el campo de batalla, advierte sobre los peligros potenciales de lanzar una invasión de este tipo, y también ofrece otras lecciones.
"...Rusia invadió Ucrania con la esperanza de una victoria rápida...", que el militar de más grado de los EEUU diga semejante mentira, habla muy mal de los FFAA de los EEUU, aunque su propia historia, del ejército yanki, es aún peor. 

*Rusia acusa a EEUU de bloquear el mecanismo para verificar armas biológicas.* La actual ronda de conversaciones en Ginebra en torno a la Convención Internacional de Armas Biológicas podría cerrarse hoy sin avances por la negativa estadounidense a que haya un mecanismo global de verificación de este armamento, aseguró la delegación rusa en las negociaciones.
Según el jefe de la delegación rusa en la conferencia, Konstantin Vorontsov, hay una "resistencia" desde hace más de veinte años por parte de los países occidentales, liderados por Estados Unidos" a que la Convención cuente con tal mecanismo.

El embajador ruso, *Gennady Gatilov, agregó que los países no alineados están de acuerdo en que exista tal instrumento para obligar al cumplimiento de la Convención, pero "Occidente sigue negándose a ello por razones políticas*". Pese a ello, afirmó el jefe de la misión rusa, "aún hay posibilidad de lograr soluciones mutuamente aceptables" y crear una base para trabajar de verdad en el próximo ciclo de negociaciones.

*Reparar generadores para el frente, clave en la campaña de invierno ucraniano.* Grupos de voluntarios de Leópolis desafían al frío y a los cortes de electricidad mientras se apresuran a reparar y enviar cientos de generadores eléctricos al frente. Los soldados los necesitan urgentemente no sólo para unas mínimas condiciones de vida, sino para que las modernas tecnologías de guerra, que dependen de la electricidad, funcionen eficazmente.
Las empresas y los hogares empezaron a proveerse de aparatos en los últimos meses, pero Roman y su padre MIroslav han estado reparando, montando y enviando generadores al frente desde el principio de la invasión. "Para los civiles el suministro eléctrico suele ser sobre todo una cuestión de comodidad, mientras que para los soldados es cuestión de supervivencia", subraya Roman a EFE.
Recuerda que los drones y los dispositivos de visión térmica, claves para detectar al enemigo y orientar la batalla en la guerra moderna, necesitan una conexión eléctrica segura. "Imagina tener un coche pero no tener combustible para él. Lo mismo ocurre con diversos dispositivos militares, incluso los más innovadores", afirma.
Veremos lo que son capaces de hacer, aunque lo principal, es la generación de electricidad, y allí, la cosa se ve difícil. 

Miren lo que quería el Srto., hablar en el mundial. *La FIFA rechaza lanzar un discurso de Zelenski en la previa de la final de Mundial.* La FIFA ha rechazado la petición de Ucrania de que el presidente Volodimir Zelenski lanzase un discurso en las pantallas del estadio de Lusail durante la previa del la final del Mundial de fútbol el domingo, según fuentes propias de la cadena estadounidense CNN.
Esta negativa del organismo deportivo ha sorprendido a la Presidencia ucraniana, quien pensaba que "la FIFA quería usar su plataforma para el bien común", según han reconocido las mencionadas fuentes. Sin embargo, Ucrania y la FIFA podrían estar aún en conversaciones, por lo que la decisión parece no ser todavía definitiva.

Tiemblen ejércitos del mundo, bueno, ejércitos no, nativos del mundo, quizás por allí. *España mantiene desplegados más de 3.000 militares en el exterior, un tercio de ellos en la frontera con Rusia*. España cuenta con más de 3.000 militares desplegados en misiones en el exterior, un tercio de ellos en las operaciones que la OTAN mantiene en la frontera con Rusia para disuadir de un eventual ataque armado a alguno de los países de la Alianza.
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, dará cuenta de estos datos la próxima semana en el Congreso en una comparecencia en la que, además, abordará la situación de la guerra de Ucrania y los envíos de armas realizados por España desde el inicio de la invasión el pasado mes de febrero.
Según la información remitida por el Ministerio de Defensa a los grupos parlamentarios, a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, a fecha de 1 de diciembre un total de 3.036 efectivos participan en operaciones internacionales bajo bandera de la OTAN, la UE o la ONU.

*Putin aborda la campaña militar en Ucrania con el primer ministro indio *Narendra Modi, en medio de informaciones sobre la cancelación de una reunión entre ambos por ese motivo.
"A petición de N.Modi, V.Putin expuso su postura en el contexto de la política rusa en relación a Ucrania", señaló el Kremlin en un comunicado. Las partes también expresaron su satisfacción con el nivel de las relaciones bilaterales y la asociación estratégica entre Rusia y la India, según la nota.

*El ataque masivo de este viernes ha dañado nueve instalaciones eléctricas ucranianas.* dijo el ministro de Energía, German Galushchenko, en la televisión nacional."Lo que ya vemos son daños en unas nueve plantas generadoras. Ahora todavía estamos verificando los daños", dijo.
Pero fue por susto solamente, porque los misiles fueron interceptados..., dos minutos después que hayan hecho impacto en el objetivo. 

*Rusia ha disparado "unos 40 misiles" contra Kiev este viernes.* lo que provocó cortes de agua, anunciaron las autoridades regionales de la capital ucraniana.
"Alrededor de 40 misiles fueron registrados en el espacio aéreo de la capital. 37 de ellos fueron destruidos por las fuerzas de defensa aérea", dijo la administración militar de la región de Kiev en Telegram, diciendo que "resistió uno de los mayores ataques con misiles" desde el inicio de la guerra rusa.
Si señor, 37 destruidos y solo 3 impactaron. Debe ser por eso que no hay electricidad ni agua en Kiev. 

*Rusia espera aumentar envío de grano a África tras levantamiento de sanciones* que obstaculizan las exportaciones rusas, declaró hoy el viceministro de Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Vershinin.
"Primero es necesario lograr que se eliminen estas barreras. En cuanto sean eliminadas, además de Malaui muchos otros países africanos recibirán grano y fertilizantes gratuitos, u otros suministros en condiciones favorables procedentes de Rusia", afirmó en el canal de televisión Rossiya 24.
¿Entonces el hambre en los países pobres es de responsabilidad de los sancionadores, occidente?, OMG !!!.


Spoiler: Ya comentado



Tras haber pulverizado el 92% de los misiles lanzados por Rusia contra Kiev, para felicitar a gente, esto: Cortes de agua en Kiev. La capital ucraniana, Kiev, se enfrenta este viernes a cortes de agua tras una nueva oleada de ataques rusos, dijo su alcalde, que también cerró el metro para que las estaciones sirvieran de refugio.
"Debido a los daños en la infraestructura energética, hay interrupciones en el suministro de agua en todas las áreas de la capital", dijo Vitali Klitschko en Telegram.



*Putin visitará el lunes Bielorrusia para reunirse con Lukashenko*. El encuentro tendrá lugar en el Palacio de la Independencia, en la capital bielorrusa, Minsk, durante una "visita de trabajo" de Putin, precisó el servicio.
La visita llega después de casi 10 meses del inicio de la ofensiva rusa sobre Ucrania, en la que algunas tropas salieron desde territorio bielorruso. Minsk indicó que los dos líderes mantendrán un encuentro privado y también negociaciones más amplias con sus ministros sobre la "integración Bielorrusia-Rusia".
Ambos países se han comprometido en un amplio abanico de programas para profundizar sus lazos económicos y de seguridad. En un comunicado, señalan que "los presidentes también darán prioridad a las cuestiones de seguridad e intercambiarán visiones sobre la situación en la región y en el mundo". El texto no menciona Ucrania. Lukashenko, en el poder desde 1994, ha dicho repetidamente que no quiere enviar tropas bielorrusas a Ucrania.

*Más sanciones a Rusia. *Los líderes de la UE aprobaron el jueves un nuevo paquete de sanciones a Rusia por la guerra contra Ucrania, el noveno desde el inicio de la guerra, y también han *desbloqueado los 18.000 millones de euros* que el bloque transferirá a Kiev en 2023 para hacer frente a sus necesidades financieras más urgentes.
Son los principales resultados de una cumbre de jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de los Veintisiete que comenzó con las reservas de Polonia para aprobar el tipo mínimo del 15% en el impuesto de sociedades para multinacionales, cuya adopción estaba legalmente vinculada al nuevo paquete de asistencia macrofinanciera a Ucrania.
Botar el dinero en Ucrania no es ninguna sanción para Rusia.


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

*En el terreno.*


Publicación original: www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid0XFkEx98P6ZGiKuas6WzBt5B4APd9AyXgTCdUa1wKVpYZDMgFDQweZc6Nt2RoZLbml/?mibextid=Nif5oz 

1.- Explosiones en Kiev y Járkov
2.- Sin electricidad en Jersón

Soldados del 6º Regimiento de cosacos del 2º Cuerpo de Ejército destruyeron un vehículo de combate de infantería cerca de *Soledar*. Video

*Daniel Stieber:* Nazi polaco-judío liquidado cerca de Svátovo. El 6 de diciembre se supo sobre la muerte de otro ciudadano polaco en las cercanías de Svátovo. Resultó ser un residente de Wroclaw, Daniel Piotr Stieber. Foto

*Vitaly Gogunsky va venir a Donbass para donar soporte* a nuestros combatientes. Video

El presidente chino, *Xi Jinping, ha dado instrucciones al gobierno chino para fortalecer los lazos económicos con Rusia*, informa el periódico The Wall Street Journal (WSJ), citando fuentes. El "programa de acercamiento" prevé un aumento de las importaciones de petróleo y gas de Rusia. Foto

Uy, *¿qué ha pasado Poroshenko?*, se cagó entero. Video.

*Contacto de fuego cercano* entre soldados rusos y ucranianos. Video

*Feroces batallas en Artyomovsk* a través de los ojos de los militantes de las FFAA de Ucrania. Están acorralados. Video

*"Picadora de carne Bajmut"*. Soldados de la PMC "Wagner" cerca de la ambulancia blindada ucraniana dañada MT-LB-S. Al lado están los cuerpos de militares ucranianos eliminados. Foto

Más imágenes de un montón de soldados *ucranianos hechos prisionero**s*, presumiblemente en el óblast de Lugansk. Video

Parece que empiezan a asomar los graves *problemas políticos a los que se enfrenta la "Unión" "Europea".* Foto

*Uno de los misiles de crucero (probablemente X-555)* que atacaron objetivos enemigos en Kiev. ¿Lo ven pasar?. Video

*Foto: explosiones y ataques* a infraestructura crítica en las siguientes ciudades y regiones:

▪Kyiv
▪Vinnytsia
▪Zaporozhye
▪Nikolaev
▪Járkov y región
▪Dnepropetrovsk y región
▪Región de Odessa
▪Jmelnitsky
▪Súmskaya
▪Ternópil






Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## magufone (17 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Solo con analizar la estructura terciaria de una proteina dada y ver las probabilidades de que en un determinado lapso de tiempo haya acabado de esa forma concretisima fuera de la cual no seria posible la vida ya da que pensar... Entre otras cosas, que la probabilidad de que esa proteina haya acabado tal y como es por azar es muy similar a la probabilidad de que una piedra se convierta en un pajaro y salga volando.
Es posible? Sí. Es probable...? Pues eso.
Cuanto mas profundizamos a nivel bioquimico, y observamos, por ejemplo, la elevadisima complejidad de algo biologicamente tan primigemio como un flagelo, a nivel matematico las probabilidades de que todo haya quedado asi por puro azar genetico a causa de mutaciones son extremadamente bajas.


----------



## EUROPIA (17 Dic 2022)

GADDAFI: "La OTAN se está expandiendo hacia Rusia. Para llegar al gas, petróleo, carbón y hierro propiedad de Rusia. Para ocupar Rusia".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Que se jodan! Harto estamos de financiar sus guerras. OTAN NO! No a la guerra! Bases fuera de Europa!



Totalmente de acuerdo pero ¿sabes cual es el problema? que ellos son precisamente los que ahora quieren que eso sea así, que los expulsemos... bueno, las corporaciones que los controlan. No deben de estar aquí cuando Europa arda. Y Europa arderá.


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Solo con analizar la estructura terciaria de una proteina dada y ver las probabilidades de que en un determinado lapso de tiempo haya acabado de esa forma concretisima fuera de la cual no seria posible la vida ya da que pensar... Entre otras cosas, que la probabilidad de que esa proteina haya acabado tal y como es por azar es muy similar a la probabilidad de que una piedra se convierta en un pajaro y salga volando.
> Es posible? Sí. Es probable...? Pues eso



Pues porque la evolución no se guía por el azar. Eso son ideas del S. XIX.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tanta complicacion, con lo fácil que se ha solventado...
> 
> Los VICIOS son algo personal, no de quien no los tiene.
> 
> Déjate de Estados y pollas, no no puedes follar en medio de la calle o mear o ir desnudo... Y no no tienes porque OBLIGARNOS al resto a respirar tu contaminado AIRE





Spoiler: Más humo



Se discutía el asunto de tener o no tener locales para fumadores y no fumadores. A mi me parece bien que se prohíba en medios de transporte, hospitales, instituciones públicas (pero que deberían proveer salas en ellas para fumadores), y cosas así, pero tú pretendes que ni podamos tener locales hosteleros para nosotros. pues no entres en ellos tío. ¿Ves qué fácil? pero no quieras imponernos tu forma de ver las cosas. Y en la calle, recordando tiempos plandémicos, 'el cielo está muy alto', no como en los estudios de televisión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (17 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Gran argumento. Gracias por darme la razon.
> 
> Eso si, pillate un diccionario, porque no vales ni para insultar.



Ostia me acabas de confirmar que eres el imbecil del pingüino


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Dic 2022)

la evolucion explica cualquier contingencia, por ejemplo que las bacterias no evolucionen, _ejque no mejora su fitness _ergo no explica nada

la evolucion es una tautologia que dice; es, porque puede existir. Todo es A y -A inerentemente teoria de la evolucion.



Roedr dijo:


> Pues porque la evolución no se guía por el azar. Eso son ideas del S. XIX.


----------



## magufone (17 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues porque la evolución no se guía por el azar. Eso son ideas del S. XIX.



No, claro que no; pero aun asi, aun los avances en genetica evolucional, sigue siendo un problemon dificil de digerir. Y que conste que digo que los cambios se han dado. Cuando hacia la carrera tenia en mente una especie de dominó gigantesco, donde unos pasos llevaban a otros y a otros y a otros...
En cualquier caso, las mutaciones geneticas, los _errores _en el genoma si son aleatorios, no estan conectados al medio donde vive el ser vivo en cuestion, y no garantizan una mejora.
Yo tengo la modesta impresion de que lo que se ha hecho es adaptar la teoria de la evolucion a los nuevos conocimientos, en vez de usar estos ultimos para comprobar su validez y, en caso necesario, reformular otra


----------



## Pat (17 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *The Observer*
> El Brexit
> 
> *Las señales son claras. Nuestro destino está en Europa, no en una fantasía de "Gran Bretaña global soberana"*
> ...



EL Articulo, el Autor y el periódico explican muy bien porque el UK nunca formara parte del EU, si sabes leer entre líneas y ver lo que no ha sido escrito.


*El Autor;* “lord Hain” no el plebeyo el “Peter Hain” como firma el artículo, es un político de izquierdas completamente vendido al “_nueva orden mundial propuesto por Monet_” donde Europa está bajo la benevolente pero firme supervisión de Bruselas, para evitar guerras en Europa como los de la primera guerra mundial.

*El periódico*, del grupo del Guardian, uno de las casas espirituales de la izquierda pro europea.

*Y por ultimo el Articulo; *

El Autor “Lord Hain” hace como la absoluta totalidad de pro Europeas Británicas; solo habla del dinero y la economía, quieren hacer crear a los Británicos que el EU no es mas que una mercado única; “Lord Hain” nos dice que es nuestro “Destino” formar parte del EU , pero no se atreve explicar que el EU es mucho mas que una mera mercado Única, y que en realidad el EU es una Unión Política y monetaria con ambiciones de ser una Unión federal sin derecho de veto de los estados miembros. Esta omisión sobre la naturaleza del EU no es ninguna accidente; personas como “Lord Hain” siempre han menos preciado a los votantes y su deliberado omisión de la verdadera naturaleza del EU es la prueba de su desprecio.

La arrogancia de personas como “Lord Hain” es lo que se asegura que el UK nunca formara parte del EU mientras trata los votantes como críos y no empieza explicar lo que formar parte del EU implica y lo que los otros países Europeas esperan de esta Union Politica y monetaria.


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Relación detallada de los "éxitos" de la defensa antiárea ucra.
*Cohetes impactan en Ucrania el 16 de diciembre: lo que se sabe hasta el momento!*

Por la mañana, se registraron ataques con cohetes contra las instalaciones de infraestructura más importantes en el territorio de Ucrania.

*En Kiev,* los edificios de CHPP-5, CHPP-6, así como las instalaciones de Darnitskaya CHPP en el distrito de Dniprovsky, fueron dañados por misiles de crucero. Después de los ataques, se desconectó el metro: se detuvo el tráfico en todas las líneas, no hay electricidad, agua en las zonas residenciales, hay interrupciones en las comunicaciones móviles e Internet.

Una subestación de 330 kV fue destruida por un ataque con misiles de crucero en Korosten (región de Zhitomir). A través de este nodo, Kiev recibió energía de reserva de las plantas de energía nuclear vecinas: Rivne y JmelnitskI.

La central hidroeléctrica de Dniéper sufrió graves daños. Según datos preliminares, el impacto de los misiles de crucero cayó en el área de la sala de máquinas. Además, se asestó un golpe a la aparamenta abierta (ORU) de los Dneproges.

El Prydniprovska TPP también se encontró en la zona de impacto de misiles. Después del impacto en el objeto, la electricidad está parcialmente ausente en el 80% del Dnieper y las ciudades vecinas de la orilla izquierda del Dnieper.

*En Krivoy Rog,* tras la derrota del TPP de Krivoy Rog en noviembre, se destruyeron líneas principales y subestaciones. Según Military Chronicle, los misiles de crucero alcanzaron las subestaciones de Kirovskaya y Yuzhnaya, lo que provocó cortes de energía y agua en la ciudad y sus suburbios.

*Zaporoiya* se convirtió en uno de los objetivos centrales del ataque. Se registraron al menos 12 arribos de empresas en esta región. El objetivo en esta área probablemente podría ser la subestación eléctrica Pravoberezhnaya de 330 kV.

En *Poltava y su región*, casi el 90% de los consumidores no tienen electricidad después del ataque con misiles. Según algunos informes, el golpe se produjo en la subestación Mirgorod 330 kV.

En la región de *Kirovograd*, una subestación de 330 kV presumiblemente quedó fuera de servicio por un golpe. En el centro regional y los suburbios, las secciones de los ferrocarriles están desenergizadas, hay interrupciones en el agua, la electricidad y las comunicaciones móviles.

La electricidad está parcialmente ausente en* Nikolaiev y Odessa*, en los suburbios más cercanos no hay electricidad ni suministro de agua.

*Es de destacar que esta vez los ataques se llevaron a cabo principalmente en subestaciones en la parte central de Ucrania, mientras que los objetos en el oeste y el norte del país (Chernígov y Sumy) no fueron atacados. Sin embargo, después de la llegada de los misiles de crucero a Lvov, Jmelnitsky, Rivne e Ivano-Frankivsk, también comenzaron los cortes de energía de emergencia.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Dic 2022)

reputisima mierda, hay que cancelar inmediatamente todas las certificaciones otorgadas a la truñifera industria puercoespacial rusa









La NASA alerta de un problema serio en la estación espacial


Dos astronautas tuvieron que abortar su paseo espacial por una gran fuga de líquido refrigerante de una nave Soyuz atracada en la ISS, otro ejemplo del desastre de la agencia espacial rusa




www.elconfidencial.com













Roscosmos confirma una fuga de líquido en la nave rusa Soyuz MS-22


A pesar de los problemas la agencia espacial de Rusia ha explicado que la tripulación está a salvo.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Cada cual puede creer en lo que quiera, por ejemplo, que empresas petroleras que pudiendo hincar el diente a esas grandes bolsas de petróleo no las hayan explotado ya con el precio que tienen actualmente estos combustibles.
> 
> Puestos a creer, yo creo en lo que me contaba ya hace 25 años una persona que trabajaba en una de esas grandes empresas petroleras y me decía que todos los pozos rentables ya habían sido explotados y los que no estaban en explotación solían ser bolsas marinas que para llegar a ellas hacía falta atravesar kilómetros de agua de mar y kilómetros de terreno del fondo marino, lo que las hacía inasumibles por las dificultades técnicas y sobre todo por los elevadísimos costes de explotación en caso de que se llegasen a superar los problemas técnicos. No son rentables en absoluto, ni siquiera ahora.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Geopolítica petro-carbónica y tal, o algo



Quizás. Pero desde el momento en que la magnitud del total de un determinado insumo afecta a su valor, cosa que en este mundo es SIEMPRE, cualquier crítica a las posibilidades de nueva extracción o generación de este en diversos lugares, queda bajo la lógica sospecha de mantener el precio de las actuales. Y si quienes controlan esas extracciones en funcionamiento tienen 'la buena costumbre' de arrasar e invadir naciones para robar cuando les conviene tales recursos, no resulta nada extraño esperar que mientan y vomiten propaganda falsa que haga creer que 'allí no hay nada' o 'es demasiado caro extraerlo'.

Una cosa es creer, especular, pensar, conjeturar, que algo es así, y otra muy distinta es saberlo. ¿Y sabemos que realmente lo que albergan las aguas cercanas a Canarias es poco o demasiado caro de extraer? no, no lo sabemos, pues nadie aquí lo ha comprobado por si mismo. Nadie.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¿Dónde estaba Vd en los años 80 hace 50 años? Ya que ha mencionado la sanidad, hace 50 años, lo recuerdo perfectamente, llegabas a la consulta de un hospital público al que tu médico de cabecera te había mandado el día de antes o ese mismo día porque no había listas de espera. Entrabas en la consulta a las 9 de la mañana, te hacían analíticas, exploraciones que se necesitasen, rayos X, etc, lo que fuese y esa misma mañana o bien te mandaban a casa con el diagnóstico y el tratamiento, o bien, si necesitabas una operación esa misma mañana quedabas ingresado.
> 
> Eso lo he vivido yo. Y ahora me cuenta la milonga de que estamos igual que entonces.
> Y si quiere hablamos de la educación pública, porque ahí tengo para largar un rato.
> ...





Spoiler: Triste futuro



¿Y qué sucederá cuando las personas que vivimos aquello hayamos muerto? ¿qué quedará? nadie dará ya testimonio. Y la propaganda mentirosa imperará.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La fuerza motriz de la evolución no es interna, es externa. El ambiente, la demografía, los recursos, etc. En el universo evoluciona todo, incluyendo los objetos inanimados. Los ríos, las montañas, los contienentes, los planetas, las estrellas, las galaxias, etc.



Acabas de atribuir inteligencia a eso que llamamos 'Universo'. Bien, ahora define donde está ese órgano del Universo y como funciona, y como se nutre, y de 'qué cuerpo' es parte. ¿Te das cuenta de que nos estás vendiendo un dogma religioso? ¿Te das cuenta que pretendes argumentar en base a algo desconocido? Decir 'universo' es como decir 'Naturaleza'. Imaginaciones intangibles a las que se les pretende atribuir cualidades mágicas. Fantasías.

Y buenas noches.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Foto rusky y a ver que pasa mañana que parece que los rusos tienen prisa
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Y que hermosas que son también las rusas



Me ha gustado hasta que le he visto las uñas... pero gracias. Resulta gratificante ver a alguien que muestra un modelo femenino que no es una GUARRA.


----------



## Lego. (17 Dic 2022)

Un tipo que nos odia le ha cambiado a un tipo que nos odia un tipo que nos odia por un tipo que nos odia.

"Pensándolo bien parece un trato justo"


----------



## Peineto (17 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1294886
> 
> Humor negro... Cuando la realidad supera, de largo la ficción.
> Agencia Funeraria de Odesa
> ...



Jo! El Celtiberia Show en versión Kraina.


----------



## Peineto (17 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Este gandul dicen que Ucrania esta ganado



Lleva razón pues gana por goleada en número de viudas y huérfanos.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Dic 2022)

Lyudmilla Pavlichenka fue una francotiradora de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que mató a más nazis, 243
Cuando fue a encontrarse con Elenor Roosevelt, le preguntaron "¿Cómo mataste a 243 hombres?" Ella dijo: "No eran hombres. Eran nazis".











"Bueno, estamos eliminando Ucrania": es más conveniente estudiar geografía moderna con la ayuda de ayudas tecnológicas


Marcus Papadopoulos dice que si Rusia o China adoptaran un presupuesto militar del mismo tamaño que el de EE. UU., los medios estadounidenses los describirían como países peligrosos, que están desarrollando un enorme ejército para conquistar el mundo.


Douglas Macgregor - ¿Gran escalada de la guerra en Ucrania?
Y un buen resumen de lo que sucede a continuación.
(Y no es Ucrania ganando)


Hoy, un tren de tanques serbios M-84 y sistemas de defensa aérea Strela-10 fueron enviados hacia Kosovo.


"Pagar reparaciones a Ucrania". 16.12.2022






Por la mañana, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de la Federación Rusa, en el cumpleaños de Vatutin, continuaron "pagando reparaciones" a Ucrania. Lanzado bajo 100 diferentes misiles de crucero, que logró decenas de éxitos en todo el territorio de Ucrania.

A las 11 a.m., las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas se apagaron: Kyiv, Jarkov, Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava, Krivoy Rog, Odessa, Kremenchug, etc.

Varios TPP y otras instalaciones de infraestructura fueron atacadas.

Además de la luz que falta, al menos 6 regiones están experimentando graves interrupciones en las comunicaciones celulares, Internet y el suministro de agua. En cuatro o cinco regiones hay serios problemas con el trabajo de los ferrocarriles, el enemigo está tratando de cambiar a locomotoras diesel, pero las demoras en el movimiento de los trenes ya son inevitables.
La pandilla Zelensky ahora probablemente esté pensando en declarar que derribaron el 80% o el 90% de todos los misiles lanzados, especialmente en el contexto de una ola de apagones.
En general, se puede observar que las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas continúan implementando metódicamente la estrategia lanzada por una serie de ataques del 10 al 12 de octubre, y las consecuencias de esta estrategia son bastante visibles y tangibles.

Transmisión de hostilidades en Ucrania, incluidos ataques a la estructura energética, como es habitual en Telegram https://t.me/boris_rozhin - si está interesado, suscríbase


----------



## Impresionante (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epicii (17 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No, claro que no; pero aun asi, aun los avances en genetica evolucional, sigue siendo un problemon dificil de digerir. Y que conste que digo que los cambios se han dado. Cuando hacia la carrera tenia en mente una especie de dominó gigantesco, donde unos pasos llevaban a otros y a otros y a otros...
> En cualquier caso, las mutaciones geneticas, los _errores _en el genoma si son aleatorios, no estan conectados al medio donde vive el ser vivo en cuestion, y no garantizan una mejora.
> Yo tengo la modesta impresion de que lo que se ha hecho es adaptar la teoria de la evolucion a los nuevos conocimientos, en vez de usar estos ultimos para comprobar su validez y, en caso necesario, reformular otra



Eso es así porque las hipótesis centrales de la teoría darwiniana son validos todavía hoy en día, a pesar de nuevos descubrimientos, y a pesar de que la teoría estaba incompleta tal como la formulo Darwin. 
Mutaciones aleatorias, y selección natural del medio...ningún nuevo descubrimiento contradice esos fenómenos, mas bien los explica con el detalle que Darwin no tenia.


----------



## Galiciaverde (17 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En la fachada oriental de las Canarias hay hidrocarburos, empresas canadienses y norteamericanas han perforado y los informes reales no se han publicado, nadie en su sano juicio invierte dinero en unas aguas en disputa, pero seguramente donde esta el premio gordo, es en las aguas mas atlanticas españolas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290738




El problema no son las aguas en disputa, sino los 3 Km de agua que hay antes de llegar al fondo del mar y a partir de ahí profundizar los Km necesarios hasta llegar a las bolsas de petróleo o gas. El dato de la profundidad marina es oficial. Pongo cita, página 7 de este documento: _"Las islas emergen de un fondo oceánico cuya profundidad aumenta hacia el oeste, desde cerca de 3.000 m al E de Lanzarote y Fuerteventura, a 4.000 m en el área de La Palma y El Hierro": https://www.miteco.gob.es/es/costas/temas/proteccion-medio-marino/I_Marco General_Canarias_tcm30-130932.pdf_

Es decir, para extraer esos hidrocarburos habría que poner barcos-plataforma *flotando* en el océano, el Atlántico_ . _De ellos saldría una tubería de 3 Km o más hasta llegar al fondo marino, tubería que tiene que soportar las corrientes oceánicas y ondas sísmicas de la zona, que son muy frecuentes, ya que es una zona sísmica_. _
Una vez se haya construído esa tubería de 3 Km, a través de ella perforar X Km más hasta llegar al petróleo o gas, extraerlo de modo que no haya fugas, etc, etc, etc.

Esta historia ya me la contaron hace un montón de años. No es que nadie en su sano juicio invierte dinero en aguas en disputa, sino que ninguna empresa en su sano juicio se mete en este fregao porque son pérdidas seguras porque el coste es descomunal y las dificultades técnicas no son triviales.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Dic 2022)

*Mapa de las hostilidades y la situación en los frentes en la tarde del 16 de diciembre*

_*⚡*_La mañana comenzó con golpes de retribución. Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales lanzaron varios ataques con Geranios y misiles de crucero, pero esta vez sin disparos épicos. Llegadas a Kiev, Dnepropetrovsk, Pavlograd, Zaporozhye, Krivoy Rog y otras regiones del país 404. No sorprende que se hayan producido apagones en varias ciudades grandes, por ejemplo, en Kiev, Kharkov, Dnepropetrovsk y Krivoy Rog.

*⚔La situación en los frentes durante el último día:

⚫La dirección Svatovo-Kremennaya*

El ejército ruso infligió una derrota por fuego a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las áreas de *Berestovoye* y *Kislovka* de la región de Jarkov. Además, tres DRG ucranianos fueron destruidos en el área de *Tern* DPR y *Chervona Dibrova* LPR.

*⚫La dirección de Ugledarskoe*

Las unidades del ejército ruso frustraron un intento de ataque de militantes en la dirección de *Sweet* DPR, y en las áreas de *Novomayorsky* y *Shevchenko* , tres DRG de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos.


----------



## Galiciaverde (17 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *La Guerra de Ucrania y sus responsables (II)*
> 
> 
> En esta segunda parte me referiré a dos organizaciones no muy conocidas, el *Consejo Atlántico* y *Eurodefensa*,implicadas ambas en el criminal negocio de la guerra. Se trata de un tema que desarrollé en un acto en la Escuela de Relaciones Laborales de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid.
> ...




Permítame citar el final de su mensaje para que no pase desapercibido. Al menos en España se sigue punto por punto, exactamente así, en esta guerra y en otras anteriores como la de Irak, Libia, antigua Yugoslavia, etc.

Regla número 1: *Ocultar los intereses.* Nuestros gobiernos luchan por los derechos humanos, la paz o cualquier otro noble ideal. No presentar jamás la guerra como un conflicto entre intereses económicos y sociales opuestos.

Regla número 2: *Demonizar.* Para obtener el apoyo de la opinión, preparar cada guerra mediante una mentira mediática espectacular. Después continuar demonizando al adversario, particularmente mediante imágenes de atrocidades.

Regla número 3: *¡Nada de historia! *Ocultar la historia y la geografía de la región. Lo que hace incomprensible los conflictos locales incitados por esas mismas potencias.

Regla número 4: *Organizar la amnesia.* Evitar toda referencia seria a manipulaciones mediáticas precedentes. Eso provocaría demasiada desconfianza entre la población.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Burbruxista (17 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La forma con que vapulearon y ningunearon a Trump echándolo a patadas a pesar de haber ganado las elecciones, dejó bien claro que hay un superpoder mucho mayor que el del presidente de Estados Unidos y tiene sus tentáculos en todas las naciones occidentales.
> 
> Son los del coronavirus y la guerra de Ucrania, puesto que el guion que siguen los medios informativos es calcado y la consigna era insultar a Trump aún sin " tener claro que podría perder las elecciones "



Ese mismo poder que activa y desactiva a los BLM como si tuvieran un botón de On/Off


----------



## Impresionante (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (17 Dic 2022)

*El gurú de Putin lanzó un catastrófico pronóstico sobre el fin de la guerra en Ucrania*
17/12/2022 05:23
El reconocido filósofo ruso y *mentor de Vladimir Putin*, *Alexander Dugin* -también conocido como el “cerebro de Putin”-, lanzó un catastrófico pronóstico sobre el fin de la guerra en Ucrania tras un evento en conmemoración de su hija Daria, quien murió a causa de un atentado presuntamente orquestado por ucranianos.

Consultado por el periodista y director ejecutivo Manish Jha (_TV9 Bharatvarsh_) sobre cuándo cree que terminará el enfrentamiento bélico, Dugin fue tajante: *“Existen solo dos posibilidades. La primera es que la guerra termine con Rusia alzando la bandera de la victoria. La segunda es el fin del mundo”.*

“*O ganamos nosotros o vamos a destruir al mundo entero.* Estoy completamente absoluto de que esta vez Rusia no va a ser sobrepasado por nadie. No toleraremos ninguna otra solución que no sea la victoria. *Estamos todos de acuerdo en eso: nuestra gente, el Estado, el presidente Vladimir Putin. Todos*”, completó.


----------



## Karma bueno (17 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Al menos podrán pedir al gobierno que les de permiso para suicidarse legalmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canada tambien esta en ello...

*Autorizan la eutanasia a un pensionista canadiense que alega no querer morir, pero carece de dinero para sobrevivir*


Un pensionista canadiense en condición de pobreza ha recibido la aprobación de un médico para someterse a una eutanasia, debido a que sus dificultades económicas no le permiten vivir con dignidad.
Les Landry, de 65 años, recibió el visto bueno para el procedimiento, a pesar de admitir que no quiere morir y que la pobreza es un factor importante en la decisión de poner fin a su propia vida, según declaró la semana pasada a Daily Mail.
Landry era camionero comercial y ganaba hasta 85.000 dólares al año. Sufrió una hernia hace 15 años y las complicaciones del tratamiento le dejaron con una presión arterial peligrosamente alta. Esto le provocó tres miniaccidentes cerebrovasculares y epilepsia, lo que le llevó a perder el carné de conducir y a no poder trabajar.










Autorizan la eutanasia a un pensionista canadiense que alega no querer morir, pero carece de dinero para sobrevivir







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## mazuste (17 Dic 2022)

Las declaraciones de Prigozins tras el atentado en la RCA son épicas:
 Los colonialistas en África "arderán en el fuego de la historia" .
*
...Ya he presentado una solicitud al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación Rusa 
para que inicie el procedimiento para declarar a Francia Estado patrocinador del terrorismo,
así como para llevar a cabo una investigación exhaustiva de los métodos terroristas de Francia 
y sus aliados occidentales -Estados Unidos y otros-.*


----------



## dabuti (17 Dic 2022)

Zelensky dice que le empujan a negociar mientras Rusia dice que las negociaciones deberían ser con USA, el verdadero rival en esta guerra.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
17 DEC, 04:42
*Zelensky admits he is being nudged to negotiate with Moscow*
Ukrainian President also said he saw no point in French President Emmanuel Macron’s negotiations with Russian President Vladimir Putin






Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky
© AP Photo/Bernat Armangue
PARIS, December 17. /TASS/. Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky admitted in an interview to France’s LCI television channel he is being nudged to negotiate with Moscow.
"There are those who are urging me to sit at the negotiating table," he said. "But I don’t see anything to discuss."
Zelensky also said he saw no point in French President Emmanuel Macron’s negotiations with Russian President Vladimir Putin.
"I don’t think they can produce any result," the Ukrainian leader said.

Macron said on many occassions that he maintained communication channels for a dialogue with Putin. According to the French leader, he expected to discuss the safety of nuclear facilities in Ukraine with his Russian counterpart soon.
Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky had to backtrack on his earlier claim about the impossibility of talks with Russian President Vladimir Putin’s governent "due to soft nudging by the Biden administration," the Politico newspaper wrote last month citing own sources. According to the paper, Zelensky made no mention of impossibility of talks with Putin when he listed the five preconditions for talks with Moscow earlier that month. The article said the change in the Kiev government’s position occurred after lengthy talks between Kiev and Washington, including during a visit to Kiev by the US president’s national security adviser Jake Sullivan.
Earlier, Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov said that the Russian leadership stood ready to continue negotiations on Ukraine. He noted that Russia was ready to hear out its Western colleagues if they put forward a proposal to organize a dialogue on reducing tensions, taking into account Moscow’s interests. Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov also suggested that talks on Ukraine should be conducted above all with Washington since Kiev is acting "on external orders.".
TAGS


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Canada tambien esta en ello...
> 
> *Autorizan la eutanasia a un pensionista canadiense que alega no querer morir, pero carece de dinero para sobrevivir*
> 
> ...



En el mundo protestante los pobres...sobran.


----------



## dabuti (17 Dic 2022)

RUSIA INSTALA HIPERSÓNICOS, DE 32.000 KM POR HORA, AL SUR DE LOS URALES LISTOS PARA INTERVENIR.



17 DEC, 01:33Updated at: 17 Dec, 04:27
*Avangard missiles put on combat duty in Russia’s southern Urals*
A regiment has entered combat duty at the Yasnenskoye missile formation in the Orenburg Region

MOSCOW, December 17. /TASS/. A regiment armed with Avangard missiles has entered combat duty at the Yasnenskoye missile formation in the Orenburg Region in southern Urals, the Russian Defense Ministry told reporters on Saturday.
"Today, a yet another regiment armed with the Avangard missile system was put on combat duty at the Yasnenskoye missile formation, becoming a true present for the Day of the Strategic Missile Force," the ministry said.
The complex process of installing intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM) took a few hours and was carried out with the help of a special transporter-loader.
The Russian Defense Ministry said the missile system with the hypersonic glide vehicle will increase combat capabilities of the Russian Strategic Missile Force.

The Avangard hypersonic glide vehicle is capable of flying though the dense layers of the atmosphere at hypersonic speeds of up to Mach 27 (about 32,000 kilometers per hour), performing direction and altitude maneuvers and overcoming any missile defenses. President Vladimir Putin first mentioned the Avangard system in March 2018.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Ese mismo poder que activa y desactiva a los BLM como si tuvieran un botón de On/Off



Se dieron cuenta que europa no había suficientes negros y moros para quemar las calles y por eso los están importando


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

La guerra del batallón Bratstvo


El Batallón Bratstvo de Dmytro Korchynsky. Parte 3. El recorrido bélico: región de Kiev A modo de ejemplo de la acción de los muchos batallones de extremistas y fanáticos proucranianos, esta tercer…




slavyangrad.es











La guerra del batallón Bratstvo


17/12/2022


*El Batallón Bratstvo de Dmytro Korchynsky. Parte 3. El recorrido bélico: región de Kiev*


A modo de ejemplo de la acción de los muchos batallones de extremistas y fanáticos proucranianos, esta tercera entrega reconstruye el recorrido bélico del Batallón Bratstvo durante la guerra rusoucraniana de 2022.

*La movilización y formación de los primeros voluntarios*

El 25 de febrero de 2022, Dmytro Korchynsky difunde un vídeo en el que anuncia el reclutamiento de voluntarios en Kiev para participar en la defensa de Ucrania. En otro vídeo del mismo día, tres de los principales militantes del Batallón Bratstvo se presentan a cara descubierta, entre ellos Oleksiy Serediuk y Vitaly Chorny.

Tal y como mencionan en sus intervenciones sus principales líderes, el propósito original del Batallón es “_llevar a cabo un reclutamiento activo y la formación de voluntarios, dispuestos para entrenar, que participen en la defensa de Kiev_”. En la práctica, el papel de Bratstvo se irá adaptando conforme avance la contraofensiva ucraniana. Se inicia en paralelo el proceso, habitual en este tipo de grupos, de demanda de fondos y de material. Esa demanda será precisamente el principal elemento de continuidad en la acción de difusión pública de información por parte del grupo.

El mismo día 25, algo más de una veintena de voluntarios de Bratstvo reciben armas, forman unidades y se preparan para desarrollar tareas militares para la defensa de Kiev.

Cada voluntario realiza un entrenamiento militar básico antes de pasar a las posiciones de combate. Incluye una fase de formación teórica, con el aprendizaje de conceptos básicos de táctica y estrategia (con vistos a tales efectos a partir de 26 en la Universidad Taras Shevchenko, que se convertirá para Bratstvo en centro de reclutamiento y formación); y otra práctica, de manejo de armas. Además de la instrucción general de los comandantes, dada la dimensión religiosa del Batallón, y su pretensión de formar parte de una Iglesia guerrera, también reciben enseñanzas del capellán de servicio.

El batallón Bratstvo se sitúa bajo el liderazgo general de la 10ª Brigada de Asalto de Montaña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Durante la fase de contraofensiva en Kiev, seguirá al 8º Batallón de esa Brigada.

*La defensa y la contraofensiva al este de Kiev: de finales de febrero a la primera semana de abril de 2022*


_El recorrido de Bratstvo en la contraofensiva ucraniana en la región de Kiev._

En la fase inicial, vinculada a la defensa y contraofensiva en la región de Kiev, el Batallón Bratstvo asume un papel de apoyo a la defensa -ocupación de posiciones y control-, pero también de avance en la contraofensiva, con reconocimiento de terreno, colaboración en las acciones ofensivas y “_limpieza_” de las localidades recuperadas. Su tarea más cualificada es realizar acciones de reconocimiento estratégico del territorio para un despliegue más eficaz de las fuerzas militares y obtención de una ventaja significativa sobre las fuerzas rusas. El Batallón también participa en la recuperación de material militar abandonado en su retirada por el ejército ruso.

Como hecho más destacado, conforme avance la ofensiva ucraniana Bratstvo ganará peso en la gestión de la acción artillera de las fuerzas ucranianas.

*El recorrido de Bratstvo en la contraofensiva ucraniana en la región de Kiev.*

*En el aeropuerto de Borispol*



Los miembros del Batallón con experiencia son enviados rápidamente a las posiciones de defensa y de combate. Alrededor de una treintena de militantes, entre los que se encuentran Zaverukha y varios voluntarios extranjeros, tanto occidentales como bielorrusos, se posicionan el 28 de febrero en el aeropuerto internacional de Borispol. Ahí están en las primeras semanas de marzo (al menos hasta el día 8).

*La reconquista del este de la región de Kiev*

El 12 de marzo se registra la presencia de los soldados de Bratstvo en puestos de control de la localidad de Hostroluchchya, en el distrito de Brovary. Según el Batallón, en esta zona se libran batallas constantes y sus fuerzas contribuyen a repeler varios ataques en la zona. El 17 defienden con éxito las posiciones de acceso a Kiev.

A partir del 18 de marzo se observan acciones más ofensivas. El 18 de marzo, por ejemplo, un vídeo difundido en Internet muestra la actuación del 8º Batallón de la 10ª Brigada de Montaña en torno al pueblo de Rudnytske, con probable presencia de algunos miembros de Bratstvo. El vídeo muestra el intento de acercamiento a la localidad, acompañado de acción artillera con apoyo de drones. Entre los edificios atacados por las fuerzas ucranianas se encuentra la escuela de la localidad.

El día 18 se informa de que un misil de crucero ruso golpea el centro de Baryshivka donde se encontraban estacionadas las fuerzas del Batallón Bratstvo, a 15 kilómetros al suroeste de Rudnytske. A pesar de la destrucción de las instalaciones, no hay muertos.

La acción del 18 adelanta el papel que desempeñará Bratstvo en la contraofensiva que permitirá recuperar diversas localidades en el territorio, básicamente rural, de la región de Kiev que se encuentra entre Borispol y Nova Basan, esta última ya en el _oblast_ de Chernigov. La acción se verá facilitada por los fuertes problemas logísticos y de suministro de las fuerzas rusas y por la posterior decisión de la Federación Rusa de retirar progresivamente sus fuerzas de la región de Kiev en el marco de las negociaciones rusoucranianas que culminan en la cumbre de Estambul, pero también ante la manifiesta inviabilidad de tomar o sitiar rápidamente la capital.

*Lukyanovka*

Según algunas personas de la zona, las fuerzas rusas llegan el 2 de marzo a las aldeas vecinas de Lukyanovka y Rudnytske. Se acaban estacionando en esas posiciones, probablemente debido a la destrucción ucraniana de los puentes en Rusaniv y Selyshche, que impedía un mayor avance hacia Kiev. Los soldados rusos requisan las casas y se hacen con los teléfonos, aunque no siempre de forma estricta (algún entrevistado se quedó con el suyo). El acceso a las casas queda permanentemente abierto a las fuerzas rusas.

En Lukyanovka se prohíbe a la vecindad utilizar las carreteras y caminos, obligada por tanto a quedarse en sus casas. En Rudnystke, en cambio, uno de cada cuatro días se permitía a la población salir de sus casas. En esta localidad, su representante local pudo organizar un sistema de entrega de productos humanitarios, protegido por las fuerzas rusas. Según las fuentes informantes de la localidad (manifiestamente antirrusas), las tropas compartieron ocasionalmente sus raciones con los menores.

El día 24 de marzo, en el contexto de la progresiva retirada del ejército ruso hacia la línea Novo Basan-Bobrovytsya, el primer objetivo importante de la contraofensiva en la zona al noreste de Borispol es Lukyanovka.

Procedente de Lukashi (localidad asediada pero nunca ocupada por las fuerzas rusas), el asalto a Lukyanovka se desarrolla entre las 12 y las 17 horas de ese día. Viene acompañado de un ataque de artillería similar al observado el día 18 en Rudnytske, aunque más específicamente dirigido en este caso contra el conjunto de las posiciones y el equipamiento de la Federación Rusa en la localidad. De forma creíble, en este ataque Bratstvo afirma que empieza a asumir la dirección y corrección del fuego de la escuadra de morteros del ejército ucraniano. Estos aspectos marcarán el papel de Bratstvo en las acciones posteriores, tanto en la zona de Járkov como en la zona de Jersón-Zaporozhie.

Según las fuentes analizadas y contrastadas, el asalto a Lukyanovka, donde había más de cinco tanques y otros vehículos blindados rusos, es llevado adelante por distintas unidades ucranianas, apoyadas por dos tanques y dos BMP, un sistema de drones de exploración y la artillería. Participan en la acción docenas de combatientes del 8º Batallón de la 10ª Brigada de Asalto de Montaña, que seguirán todos estos asaltos de Lukashi a Rudnytske. Además de esta unidad del ejército regular, consta la presencia de combatientes de Azov (integrados en la Guardia Nacional) y de voluntarios de la Defensa Territorial de Borispol de Yaroslav Hodunok. Entre los batallones de voluntarios, además del Bratstvo, están presentes en el terreno miembros del Batallón DFTG Svoboda. También está Dmytro Linko, al mando del recuperado Batallón Revancha, separado por tanto del grupo Bratstvo. Parece igualmente acreditada la presencia sobre el terreno del mercenario estadounidense James Vasquez.

Un total de 120 soldados ucranianos participan en el asalto y se enfrentan, según ellos, a alrededor de 170 miembros de las fuerzas rusas (BTG 30ª Brigada Mecanizada). El ataque de blindados, en el que participan voluntarios bielorrusos de Bratstvo, se apoya en un tanque y dos BMP. Según un reportaje gráfico de Levko Stek y Maryan Kushmir para _RFERL_, tres tanques rusos que se dirigen hacia el tanque ucraniano que entra en Lukyanovka acaban retrocediendo, quedando uno de ellos atrapados en el barro (uno de los problemas estructurales de la caballería rusa en su avance hacia Kiev) tras salirse de la carretera. El resto sufre los ataques de la artillería ucraniana.

Una nota de Bratstvo del día 24, a las 20:04, señala que durante el ataque un convoy de vehículos blindados procedentes de Peremogy trata de ayudar a las tropas rusas en Lukyanovka pero, dañado por la artillería ucraniana, tuvo que regresar a su punto de partida. Según esta misma nota, durante la noche del día 24, las fuerzas rusas intentaron asaltar el pueblo con tanques y BMP, pero se vieron obligados a retirarse. Lukyanovka siguió bajo fuego de artillería rusa durante la noche del 24 al 25. Aunque probablemente ya muy alejados, los disparos de artillería aún podían escucharse en la aldea el día 27 de marzo.

La información disponible sólo muestra la detención de un soldado ruso en Lukyanovka. No hay fuentes fiables sobre el número de bajas, aunque un vecino de la localidad entrevistado por _RFERL_ menciona alrededor de 40 bajas rusas, cifra que se repetiría por todas las fuentes ucranianas. Según este residente, el combate fue duro, con potente disparo de artillería, tanques y ametralladoras. Las fuerzas ucranianas se enfrentaron a fuerte resistencia. Aunque distintas fuentes hacen mención posterior a la presencia de soldados muertos en los campos de Lukyanovka, no se dispone de imágenes al respecto.

En las filas ucranianas, consta el fallecimiento de dos combatientes de Azov -Denys Kotenko (_Skipper_) y Serhii Zaikovsky (_Deimos_)-, ocurridos durante la batalla de tanques observada en el acceso a la localidad. Los dos eran soldados del pelotón antitanque del regimiento de Kiev del Regimiento Azov. Un tercer miembro (_Slavyan_) resultó seriamente herido. En el contraataque ruso muere Dmytro Kirichenko, del Batallón Revancha.

La toma de Lukyanovka obliga a las fuerzas rusas a retirarse y establecer la línea defensiva en torno a la carretera H07. Facilita, por otra parte, el avance ucraniano hacia Nova Basan, a unos a 19 km de distancia por carretera, en el centro de las posiciones de las fuerzas rusas al este de Kiev. Según War Mapper, la situación a finales de marzo mostraba ya la gran debilidad de las posiciones rusas en esta región, con apenas un control fuerte en el área cercana a Nova Basan.



A diferencia de otras tomas de aldeas, numerosos vídeos muestran la toma de Lukyanovka, muchos de ellos con clara finalidad propagandística, como los relativos a la presencia de Vita Zaverukha o el papel del bielorruso Ivanov por parte de Bratstvo, aunque también hay vídeos de Azov y del estadounidense James Vasquez, todos ellos con presencia contrastada en la localidad el día 24 de marzo.

.../...


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

.../...


*

Rudnytske*

Según el soldado ruso detenido en Lukyanovka, parte de las fuerzas rusas en la localidad se retiran en dirección a Rudnytske. Las fuentes ya mencionadas en esa localidad señalan que, en la noche del día 24, “_el pueblo se convirtió en el centro del infierno. El suelo temblaba por los disparos y las explosiones. Rugido continuo y explosiones. Los disparos continuaron durante toda la noche … Parecía que todos los proyectiles caían hacia nosotros, una cortina de tierra se levantaba fuera de la ventana una y otra vez…sufrieron mucho miedo esa noche_”. Este testimonio indica que la acción de artillería ucraniana contra Rudnytske tiene una relación directa con los ataques rusos mencionados en Lukyanovka.

Según estas fuentes, durante la mañana del día 25 las fuerzas rusas abandonan Rudnytske. “_De las 60 unidades de equipo militar que ingresaron a principios de marzo, siete tanques y cuatro vehículos blindados de transporte de personal se estaban retirando del pueblo_”.

El mando ucraniano toma nota el día 27 de la retirada del ejército de la Federación del área de Rudnytske-Lukyanovka. Las informaciones generales mostraban por entonces la intención de las fuerzas rusas en la zona de agruparse en torno a Nova Basan.

El 28 de marzo, mencionando una pequeña resistencia a modo de argumento de guion, las fuerzas ucranianas entran en Rudnytske. Una unidad de Bratstvo, con Serediuk y Zaverukha a la cabeza, está entre dichas fuerzas. Están igualmente presentes fuerzas de Svoboda, de Revancha y del grupo Gonor, al que pertenece Serhiy Sternenko, y de la Legión Georgiana. También habrían estado presentes “_miembros de la Legión Internacional de la Defensa Territorial_”.

La euforia en Bratstvo es evidente: “_¿Qué podemos decir sobre esto?_”, se pregunta en su página de Youtube el Batallón: “_Si Dios está a nuestro favor, entonces quién está contra nosotros…_”.

*Nova Basan*

El final de la contraofensiva de Bratstvo y de las demás fuerzas ucranianas al este de la región de Kiev es Nova Basan, ya en el Oblast de Chernigov.

El 31 de marzo, las redes sociales se llenan de imágenes de equipamiento ruso capturado a lo largo de la ruta hacia la localidad. La colección de fotos del Batallón Bratstvo por parte del fotógrafo que sigue su periplo en la región de Kiev muestra la presencia de sus miembros en todos los acontecimientos asociados al avance ucraniano.

El ataque directo a Nova Bosan se produce igualmente el 31. Ese mismo día fuentes civiles confirman la rápida salida de la ciudad de las fuerzas rusas, una salida que podría haberse iniciado ya durante la noche. El Batallón Bratstvo está ya presente en la ciudad. Lo acreditan tanto vídeos propios como imágenes incluidas en un artículo de Carlotta Gall en _The New York Times_, publicado el 4 de abril, entre ellas una foto en la que se ve a Vita Zaverukha entregando ayuda humanitaria a la población.

Carlotta Gall reproduce el relato ucraniano transmitido por Bratstvo y otras fuentes ucranianas sobre la toma de Nova Basan. Señala que la salida rusa fue parte de una retirada planificada anunciada por Moscú hacía una semana, pero que terminó en “_un repliegue caótico y sangriento tras una feroz batalla de tanques el jueves pasado [31 de marzo]_”. Gall hace referencia a un ataque recogido en un vídeo de Bratstvo, publicado el 5 de abril, acompañado por este comentario: “_Trabajo heroico y hábil del tanque ucraniano contra la columna rusa. ¡Quemar equipo enemigo con una tripulación que huye es una visita obligada!_”.

El vídeo recoge el ataque de un tanque camuflado que tiene a vista a la columna rusa de blindados e infantería en retirada y dispara contra ella, además de contra otras posiciones de las fuerzas rusas, mientras la artillería ucraniana ataca en paralelo contras otras posiciones y equipos. En el vídeo puede observarse la destrucción de varios BTR-82A, alguno de ellos en llamas, con la tripulación tendida en el suelo.

Según la descripción de Robert Spangle, en _esquire.com_, también en gran medida apoyada en material de Bratstvo “_los combatientes ucranianos probaron una nueva táctica: en lugar de atacar las posiciones enemigas, emboscaron a una columna que se retiraba por el centro de la ciudad. Comenzó con un ataque de artillería contra un camión de municiones ruso bien abastecido cuando entraba en una intersección, seguido de fuego de cañón de un tanque desde una posición oculta contra la columna. Se observa que los combatientes rusos entraron en pánico; atraparon varios vehículos en terrenos empinados o embarrados, y sus tripulaciones los abandonaron rápidamente. Otros vehículos se dispersaron, solo para quedar atrapados en las calles laterales. En las afueras de Nova Basan, dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal rusos que sobrevivieron a la emboscada fueron recibidos con fuego de cañón. Tres tripulantes lograron alejarse solo unos metros de su vehículo. Las fuerzas ucranianas los asesinaron_”.

Serediuk es citado en el artículo de Gall y menciona la intención del ejército ucraniano de perseguir al ejército en retirada:_ “El mando militar tomó una decisión muy inteligente, primero para hacer de su retirada una huida caótica y segundo para cortar su ruta de escape_”. Según Serediuk, “_la batalla en Nova Basan fue caótica, ya que los rusos tuvieron que pelear para salir y los ucranianos trataron de cortar su ruta de escape. En la batalla, un vehículo blindado ruso se estrelló contra una fila de tiendas y otro se salió de la carretera_”. Según una testigo citada por Gall, _“El bombardeo comenzó a las seis de la mañana y se prolongó hasta las siete de la noche, sin tregua_”.

Para el 7 de abril, la región de Kiev ya no tenía presencia de fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Acabas de atribuir inteligencia a eso que llamamos 'Universo'. Bien, ahora define donde está ese órgano del Universo y como funciona, y como se nutre, y de 'qué cuerpo' es parte. ¿Te das cuenta de que nos estás vendiendo un dogma religioso? ¿Te das cuenta que pretendes argumentar en base a algo desconocido? Decir 'universo' es como decir 'Naturaleza'. Imaginaciones intangibles a las que se les pretende atribuir cualidades mágicas. Fantasías.
> 
> Y buenas noches.



¿Qué inteligencia hay en la formación de un roca, de una montaña, de un río?. Todos esos objetos son increíblemente complejos. Son el resultado de las leyes de la naturaleza. Que la teoría de la evolución tenga más agujeros que un queso de gruyere sólo significa que la entendemos muy mal. Y la entendemos mal porque forma parte de ellas muchos procesos que no entendemos. 

Tus preguntas son como justificar una idea religiosa hace mil años apoyándose en que todo el firmamento gira en torno a la Tierra. Entonces nadie podría contradecirte simplemente porque faltaba conocimiento del mundo físico. Lo mismo que sucede ahora con la evolución. 

Que no se pueda explicar algo no significa que sea el fruto de la magia.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
16 de diciembre de 2022

Las tropas rusas han llevado a cabo ataques masivos contra infraestructuras críticas en Ucrania: se han alcanzado objetivos en Kiev, así como en las regiones de Zaporizhzhya, Kharkiv, Mykolayiv, Poltava, Dnipropetrovsk, Vinnytsya, Zhytomyr, Kirovohrad, Ternopil y Odessa.

Los medios de defensa aérea ucranianos volvieron a mostrar una escasa eficacia. En la mayoría de las regiones del país se produjeron interrupciones del suministro de electricidad y agua debido a los ataques.

Región de Belgorod:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon el pueblo de Novaya Tavolzhanka en el distrito urbano de Shebekinsky, uno de los proyectiles impactó en el sótano de una escuela. No hubo víctimas ni heridos.

Región de Kharkiv:

▪ Las tropas rusas atacaron la CHPP-5 y la subestación de 330kV de Zalyutino en Kharkiv, así como una instalación de infraestructura energética en el distrito de Chuguevsky.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ Continúan los combates en el sector de Kupyansk, en Novoselovskoye. La artillería rusa está disparando intensamente contra las posiciones enemigas en las afueras occidentales de la localidad.

▪ En el sector de Limansky, las unidades ucranianas lanzaron una ofensiva hacia Ploshchanka y Kreminna. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas rechazaron los ataques del enemigo, obligándole a retirarse a sus posiciones originales con pérdidas.

Dirección de soledar :

▪ En el sector de Lisichansk, continúan los combates en las afueras occidentales de Belogorovka.

▪ En el sector de Soledar, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas completaron la limpieza de Yakovlevka, asegurando una cabeza de puente para una ofensiva sobre Soledar.

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), unidades de asalto de la PMC de Vagner combaten en el este de Bakhmut.

Unidades del 3er batallón de la 28ª Ombra y de la 46ª OaEmbra de las AFU lanzaron una ofensiva contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ozaryanivka. Las fuerzas rusas rechazaron el ataque, haciendo retroceder al enemigo a sus posiciones iniciales.

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas dispararon cohetes HIMARS contra Lantrativka y Stajánov: edificios residenciales, una escuela y una oficina de correos resultaron dañados. Al menos 11 personas murieron y otras 17 resultaron heridas.

▪ El enemigo bombardeó edificios residenciales en Svatove, matando a un civil.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates de posición en el centro de Marinka y en los alrededores de Bolshaya Novoselka.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Horlivka, Makiivka, Staromikhailivka, Yasynuvata y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración. Hay víctimas mortales entre la población civil.

Dirección Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Las tropas rusas golpearon la central hidroeléctrica Dniprovska HPP-1 en Zaporozhye: los ataques alcanzaron el patio de maniobras de 330kV, las estructuras de hormigón armado de la sala de máquinas 1, los locales de la cantina y un almacén con piezas de repuesto.

Frente sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en el sector sur del frente: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra las concentraciones enemigas en Kherson, Tokarevka, Chernobaevka y Berislav.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales en Kajovka. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 16 al 17 de diciembre de 2022

▪Las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en el pueblo de Gai, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Seredina-Budy y Kondratovka, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Krasne, Staritsa, Strelechea y Ambarnoye.

▪ En dirección a Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron acumulaciones de efectivos y vehículos blindados de las formaciones ucranianas en Berestove, Stelmakhivka, Hrekovka y Vyshneve.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Soledar, Bajmut y Opytne.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, el enemigo disparó cohetes HIMARS contra edificios residenciales de la ciudad de Shchastia.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en Marinka y Pervomaisky.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales e instalaciones civiles en Donetsk y Zaitseve con artillería de cañón y cohetes, hiriendo al menos a tres personas.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones de fuerzas enemigas en Bohoyavlenka, Ugledar y Prechistovka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhia, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Dorozhnyanka, Huliaipil y Olhivske.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron puntos de tiro de formaciones ucranianas en Prydniprovskyy e Ilinka, mientras que las líneas eléctricas también sufrieron daños.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las fuerzas rusas atacaron concentraciones enemigas en Chornobayivka, Antonivka y las afueras de Kherson.

▪ Por la mañana, los lugareños informaron de sonidos de explosiones en Odessa.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## mazuste (17 Dic 2022)

*No caerá como Madame Maxwell. Después de todo, hay un Epstein detrás de todos los negocios sucios, y está vivo.*
_*
Así que Eva está soltando la sopa - a lo grande. Fue sobornada por Qatar BAJO ÓRDENES.
Y las órdenes vinieron de la Presidenta del Parlamento Europeo Roberta Metsola.

¿Y adivina quién es el Epstein detrás de Roberta en esta estafa?

Nada menos que el capo de la UE: ese tomate podrido de "somos el jardín contra la jungla" Borrell.

A muchos europeos les encantaría ver a ese tomate pudrirse en la cárcel.
*_
*En cuanto a Eva, puede que incluso se salga con la suya y haga carrera como heel en la lucha libre femenina.*

Pepe Escob_ar_


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

¡Atención residentes de la LNR, la DNR y otras regiones rusas! Las minas antitanque estadounidenses sustituyen a los "pétalos" en las fuerzas armadas ucranianas

Varios habitantes de LNR nos informaron enseguida del descubrimiento de minas desconocidas hasta entonces. En particular, el tractor de nuestro lector casi fue volado por uno de esos "regalos" de las AFU cerca de Lisichansk.

Tras ponernos en contacto con expertos y estudiar Internet, nos dimos cuenta de que se trataba de una mina antitanque estadounidense M70(73) del sistema de minería a distancia RAAM.
La minería a distancia se lleva a cabo con proyectiles de 155 mm. ¡Se pueden colocar hasta 9 minas en una munición!

Los medios de comunicación informan de que más de 10 civiles del LNR ya han sufrido estos "regalos" del régimen de Kiev hasta la fecha.

EXTREME LA PRECAUCIÓN Y LA VIGILANCIA, ¡SON INVISIBLES Y MUY PELIGROSAS EN CARRETERAS ENCHARCADAS!






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza cerca de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka y ataca cerca de Kreminna, Svatove y Kupiansk - noticia principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las tropas rusas han asaltado más de 20 localidades. Entre ellas se encuentran Skladka, Chervonopopovka, Bilohovka en la LNR, así como Artemivsk, Opytne, Zelenopolye, Andreevka, Marinka, Pobeda y Novomikhailovka en la DNR.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en dirección a Kupyansk en las zonas de Sinkivka, Orlyanka, Tabayivka, Berestove y Vyshneve en la región de Kharkiv y Vladimirovka y Stelmakhivka en la RNL.
▪ En la dirección de Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU cerca de Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Chervonopopivka, Dibrova y Gorske en la LNR.
▪ Durante el ataque masivo de ayer contra Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon 98 misiles y efectuaron más de 65 rondas de disparos MLRS.
▪ La amenaza de ataques aéreos y con misiles del enemigo contra infraestructuras críticas se mantiene en toda Ucrania









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Los combatientes de la 57ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron enviados a repeler posiciones sólo con subfusiles

La 57ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada Independiente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ha quejado contra sus mandos, que los dejaron atrás como carne cerca de Artemivsk. Anteriormente, la 57ª Brigada MTR había sido avistada en dirección a Kherson. Lo más probable es que se trasladara a toda prisa a la picadora de carne de Artemivsk para tapar un agujero en la defensa ucraniana, al no haber tenido tiempo de recuperarse de los intensos combates.
A la parte más endurecida de la sociedad ucraniana le divierte que los rusos graben esos llamamientos lastimeros para desmoralizar a las AFU; no les avergüenzan las caras descubiertas de los combatientes en los vídeos, que se pinchan fácilmente en Internet.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

*Las fuerzas de paz rusas calman con su calma a los nacionalistas azerbaiyanos*
Nuestros chicos instalaron una barrera en el lugar del conflicto y marcaron la frontera, que los azerbaiyanos no cruzan, para no provocar a las fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz.
Cabe recordar que los nacionalistas turco-azerbaiyanos han sido los más activos en la multitud que bloquea la autopista Stepanakert-Goris desde hace varios días, alzando las manos en gesto de "lobos grises". Lo que más les molesta es que las fuerzas de paz no dialoguen con ellos, sino que se limiten a callar (sin amenazas, sin discusiones, sin aspavientos). Nuestros militares están bloqueando la carretera para que los jóvenes agresivos no vayan más allá, donde podrían chocar con los armenios y producirse enfrentamientos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Putin trabajó todo el viernes en el cuartel general de la Operación Militar Especial
El Presidente Vladimir Putin trabajó todo el viernes en el Estado Mayor Conjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas que participan en una operación militar especial.
El Jefe de Estado se familiarizó con el trabajo del Cuartel General, escuchó un informe sobre los avances de la SMO y también mantuvo una reunión y encuentros separados con los mandos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> No, claro que no; pero aun asi, aun los avances en genetica evolucional, sigue siendo un problemon dificil de digerir. Y que conste que digo que los cambios se han dado. Cuando hacia la carrera tenia en mente una especie de dominó gigantesco, donde unos pasos llevaban a otros y a otros y a otros...
> En cualquier caso, las mutaciones geneticas, los _errores _en el genoma si son aleatorios, no estan conectados al medio donde vive el ser vivo en cuestion, y no garantizan una mejora.
> Yo tengo la modesta impresion de que lo que se ha hecho es adaptar la teoria de la evolucion a los nuevos conocimientos, en vez de usar estos ultimos para comprobar su validez y, en caso necesario, reformular otra



Los cambios del genoma se deben en gran medida a cambios epigenéticos, que sí están forzados por el entorno, por eso son tan rápidos. Las mutaciones aleatorias es improbable que tengan el relevante papel que antes se creía en la evolución, por las razones que comentas. El modelo de mutaciones aleatorias y selección de las buenas por las condiciones ambientales está obsoleto.

How does epigenetics influence the course of evolution? | Philosophical Transactions of the Royal Society B: Biological Sciences


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En el mundo protestante los pobres...sobran.



Es una consecuencia lógica de la noción de que te va bien porque Dios te ama. 

Lo más humano de Occidente son los países latinos católicos. Lo que pasa es que los rojos tienen tan lavado el cerebro por los enemigos de España que ven 'católico' y les sale bilis verde por la boca.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

La espoleta de un MLRS RM-70 checo en el lugar del último bombardeo. Donetsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Dado8 (17 Dic 2022)

Vaya hostion se lleva el colega.

"Tanque ruso mata a un soldado ucraniano que estaba a punto de disparar sobre él con un arma antitanque a corta distancia.".

t.me/entre_guerras/33904


----------



## Dado8 (17 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> GADDAFI: "La OTAN se está expandiendo hacia Rusia. Para llegar al gas, petróleo, carbón y hierro propiedad de Rusia. Para ocupar Rusia".



Libia vivía mucho mejor bajo la dictadura de Gaddafi que bajo la democracia Mac Donald.

"Criticado por violaciones y abusos de los derechos humanos, Gadafi también convirtió a la rica nación petrolera en uno de los países con más altos estándares de vida en África, con atención médica y educación gratuitas.".









Por qué Libia se ha convertido en un "territorio sin ley" y qué papel tiene Occidente en el caos post-Gadafi - BBC News Mundo


La rica nación petrolera, ahora un caos ingobernable, alguna vez tuvo uno de los más altos estándares de vida de África, con atención médica y educación gratuitas. Pero la estabilidad que llevó a su prosperidad se rompió y Trípoli es ahora el escenario de serios enfrentamientos entre fuerzas...




www.bbc.com


----------



## mazuste (17 Dic 2022)

Los rusos y bielorrusos están observando y esperando que los polacos hagan algún movimiento,
ya que parecen convencidos que la OTAN va a sacar del banquillo a los polacos y su ejercito. 
Esta es probablemente la razón por la cual los polacos han hecho un reclutamiento de 200.000
ahora, para sustituir a un ejército prácticamente desaparecido en el frente que fue a Ucrania. 
Ya veremos, algo se está cocinando.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Dic 2022)

Ya lo saben...

_El director de la CIA aseguró que, pese a que el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, insiste públicamente en que busca conseguir la unificación con Taiwán a través de medios pacíficos, "también ha dado instrucciones a su cúpula militar para que esté lista para lanzar una guerra para 2027"._


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Canada tambien esta en ello...
> 
> *Autorizan la eutanasia a un pensionista canadiense que alega no querer morir, pero carece de dinero para sobrevivir*
> 
> ...



Están llevando a cabo el Programa Aktion T4 nazi, no es extraño, dicho programa se basó en los programas estadounidenses de eugenesia de los años 20.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Serbia se sabe traicionada y ya sabe que todos acabarán por reconocer Kosovo, por eso mueve



Cuando America arruinada ...se retire de Bondsteel...hablamos...

Con buena picha...bien se jode.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Dic 2022)

Parece que hay nueva tanda de floricultura.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Acabas de atribuir inteligencia a eso que llamamos 'Universo'. Bien, ahora define donde está ese órgano del Universo y como funciona, y como se nutre, y de 'qué cuerpo' es parte. ¿Te das cuenta de que nos estás vendiendo un dogma religioso? ¿Te das cuenta que pretendes argumentar en base a algo desconocido? Decir 'universo' es como decir 'Naturaleza'. Imaginaciones intangibles a las que se les pretende atribuir cualidades mágicas. Fantasías.
> 
> Y buenas noches.



Hay un organismo pluricelular, parecido a la cosa de "the blob", que resuelve laberintos mejor que las ratas. A veces el tamaño y el número suplen a la inteligencia, el universo es muy grande y tiene mucho tiempo para probarlo todo en todas partes al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Hay un organismo pluricelular, parecido a la cosa de "the blob", que resuelve laberintos mejor que las ratas. A veces el tamaño y el número suplen a la inteligencia, *el universo es muy grande y tiene mucho tiempo para probarlo todo en todas partes al mismo tiempo.*



No, no prueba todo. Es fácil hacer números y descartar eso. Es mucho más complicado que un juego de probabilidades. Realmente, dar respuesta a eso es uno de los grandes desafíos de la Ciencia. A saber si alguna vez se consigue y lo que se tarda.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin trabajó todo el viernes en el cuartel general de la Operación Militar Especial
> El Presidente Vladimir Putin trabajó todo el viernes en el Estado Mayor Conjunto de las Fuerzas Armadas que participan en una operación militar especial.
> El Jefe de Estado se familiarizó con el trabajo del Cuartel General, escuchó un informe sobre los avances de la SMO y también mantuvo una reunión y encuentros separados con los mandos.
> 
> ...



he aqui al gerasimov y al shoigu, los putos otanejos decian que los habian destituídos, vaya par de desinformadores están hechos


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Elimina (17 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> GADDAFI: "La OTAN se está expandiendo hacia Rusia. Para llegar al gas, petróleo, carbón y hierro propiedad de Rusia. Para ocupar Rusia".



Tanta información, tantas advertencias, ¿para qué? ¿Para descubrir que me han metido en el bando equivocado?


----------



## alfonbass (17 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Quien me dices que bombardea poblacion civil? creo q es ucrania quien lo hace... o lo niegas? pero claro para a ti los ciudadanos del Donbass no te importan...



Claro, el ejército ruso o Wagner o los chechenos no bombardean nada, verdad?

Reparte besitos por toda Ucrania ahora mismo, ya lo sabía yo...


----------



## mazuste (17 Dic 2022)

La guerra por medio de proxys, o delegación, que Washington pretendía como método
para poder "desangrar" a Rusia en vidas, armas y dinero, tornó en desangrar a Europa.

Napoleón fue una leyenda de genio táctico, pero al final fue derrotado por la logística 
en Waterloo, simplemente porque se quedó sin la caballería y la artillería, su wonderwafe,
porque fueron desmilitarizados en la expedición contra Rusia...


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (17 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Los romanos explotaron a los britanos
> Los anglos, sajones y jutos a los britanoromanos.
> Los normandos a los anglosajonesbritanoromanos.
> 
> Sí es una tradición de dominio de cada nación invasora sobre los restos poblacionales de las invasiones anteriores.



Los descendientes de los normandos continúan siendo mayoría entre los poderosos en Inglaterra.

Desde 1066.


----------



## vettonio (17 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Esto es fuerte que lo diga niusguik, pero encaja con el esquema que tenía en la cabeza.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Dic 2022)

Mayores exportadores de GNL en 2022


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (17 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Nueva Zelanda prohíbe fumar de por vida a todos los nacidos después de 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El vocero Nazi defecando sus off topics consabidos para mayor propaganda y captación de tráfico de la mierda web de la que debe ser colaborador.

*No se si la prohibición de por vida de usar, por ejemplo, marihuana, llama su atención o no. ¿me lo puede aclarar?*


----------



## mazuste (17 Dic 2022)

Pausa prosaica:

*La lluvia llueve sobre los justos
Y también sobre los injustos;
Pero principalmente sobre los justos, porque
los injustos tienen el paraguas de los justos.*

Carlos Bowen


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (17 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nos pasaron el metabolismo de asimilación de grasas, sus narices eran más anchas para calentar el aire frio. lo que les mato fue la falta de animales que provoco el la bajada de temperaturas, eran 100% carnívoros y su gasto energético era de unas 4.800 calorías en contraste del H. sapiens de solo unas 2.500 calorías, murieron de hambre más que de frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* Para que luego vayamos cantando las excelencias de la dieta hipercarnívora.*


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Los descendientes de los normandos continúan siendo mayoría entre los poderosos en Inglaterra.
> 
> Desde 1066.



Lo curioso parece ser que la nobleza anglosajona, mas buena parte de la casta anglosajona que aún no se habia mezclado con el populacho britano, partio de inglaterra tras la invasión. Parece ser que tras divagar de un lado a otro se asentaron en el imperio bizantino y sirvieron como mercenarios en su ejército, asentandose al norte de la actual Anatolia, allí se pierden finalmente en la historia.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Lunáticos del Movimiento de Liberación Nacional de Rusia llaman de nuevo a golpear en Washington DC.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La guerra por medio de proxys, o delegación, que Washington pretendía como método
> para poder "desangrar" a Rusia en vidas, armas y dinero, tornó en desangrar a Europa.
> 
> Napoleón fue una leyenda de genio táctico, pero al final fue derrotado por la logística
> ...



Fue en Leipzig, Napoleón perdió en Rusia a todo su ejército de veteranos, asi que en 1813 tuvo que reclutar otro entero, los "Maria Louise" por la emperatriz, era una leva de novatos. pero lo peor fue, como usted bien dice, la caballeria, entrenar a un caballo para que soporte el campo de batalla en mucho mas dificil que a un soldado. Asi que cuando empezó su campaña de Alemania no tenía medio de reconocimiento y sus tropas eran bisoñas, a pesar de su genio, sucumbió ante la superioridad numérica de los Aliados.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

*Encuentran a un niño muerto bajo los escombros en Kryvyi Rih tras el último ataque ruso.*
Los equipos de emergencia sacaron el cuerpo de un niño pequeño de entre los escombros en una búsqueda de supervivientes tras el ataque con misiles rusos que destruyó un edificio de apartamentos en la ciudad de Kryvyi Rih, en el centro de *Ucrania*.

El misil fue uno de los 16 que las autoridades ucranianas dijeron que atravesaron las defensas aéreas entre los 76 misiles disparados el viernes en el último ataque ruso contra la infraestructura energética ucraniana, parte de la estrategia de Moscú para dejar a los civiles y soldados ucranianos en la oscuridad y el frío este invierno.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2022)

en vez de asesinar a tantos hombres en lo mejor de la vida que no tienen culpa de nada y destruir a un país causando tanto sufrimiento ....

¿ por qué los rusos no matan a Zelenski y colocan a un dirigente de su cuerda ? me gustaría que alguien me lo dijese. 

Cambiar un gobierno es muy fácil. Como ejemplo el gobierno de Rajoy que se cambió una amplia mayoría elegida democráticamente, por una conjura de necios y perdedores que solo tenían los votos de los marginales del país. 


Llevo años predicando que los políticos que nos dirigen, que no son más que unos energúmenos que han captado para esos puestos, están siendo sobornados por los jeques en su afán expansionista y por consiguiente de destrucción y reemplazo de la población autóctona europea.

Estos psicópatas están convencidos que tienen el encargo de Alá de expandir la religión verdadera y destruir una sociedad degenerada ( el argumento de siempre, no solo de Hitler y Japón en su expansionismo sino de los españoles cuando llegaron a América ) .

¿ qué hizo Alejandro Magno cuando invadió y destruyó otras civilizaciones ? pues es el mismo cuento de siempre, la diferencia es que en el pasado se hacía a sangre y fuego y ahora los jeques con su inmensa cantidad de riqueza sobornan a cualquier político que insisto que primero llegan a un acuerdo y luego los colocan en los puestos de dirección, es decir, los políticos europeos son empleados de los jeques y se deben a sus órdenes. 

De la misma manera que compran a Messi y el PSG, compran todo lo demás. 

Pero es que ni siquiera hace falta ser muy listo para darse cuenta, con abrir los ojos es suficiente. 
De 4 mil millones de hombres que pudo elegir la hija de Bill Gates para casarse, eligió a un islamista hijo de un activista millonario, eso quiere decir que son los musulmanes con los que más trata Bill Gates.
*
Dime con quien andas y te diré quién eres .*

El ataque de ingeniería social llamado coronavirus, como he contado desde el primer día, tiene como finalidad someter a los europeos como se hace con los caballos salvajes. El proceso de doma se puede hacer en una tarde, solo hay que llevar al animal a un estado de shock para que cambie su mente para siempre. Esa es la razón por la que mantuvieron a los niños con mascarilla durante dos años, incluso en el recreo y haciendo deporte, algo completamente delirante porque los niños son más frágiles y en solo 10 años ellos serán la población que aceptará su aniquilación y reemplazo como estamos viendo en los jóvenes actuales.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

*Francia denuncia que los ataques rusos contra infraestructuras ucranias son "crimen de guerra"*
El Gobierno francés consideró que los ataques de *Rusia* contra infraestructuras básicas de *Ucrania* constituyen "crímenes de guerra" y alertó a Moscú que esos actos "no debilitarán" el apoyo galo a Kiev.
El Ministerio de Exteriores de Francia emitió un comunicado de repudio después de que el Ejército ruso haya lanzado este viernes un nuevo ataque con misiles contra infraestructuras básicas de *Ucrania* que ha causado cortes en el suministro eléctrico y otros servicios, además de daños en edificios civiles y al menos dos muertos.
"Estos actos constituyen crímenes de guerra y no debilitan para nada la determinación de Francia a apoyar a *Ucrania* y a luchar contra la impunidad", indicó el Ministerio.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (17 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Todo este teatro??  reculando que es gerundio.
> 
> *Los reyes rusos de los fertilizantes obtendrán un alivio de las sanciones de la UE*
> 
> ...



Qué hipocresía con esto del levantamiento de sanciones "para acelerar los envíos de alimentos y fertilizantes, especialmente a África".

Las levantan para que nos lleguen los fertilizantes baratos a nosotros, los blanquitos occidentales, que dependemos de los mismos para mantener la fachada de opulencia alimentaria fruto resultados de la agroindustria intensiva (cuyas vulnerabilidades estamos viendo, y que mas pronto que tarde colapsará, por la dependencia energética de recursos y energía fósiles).

Mas bien la cosa es evitar que se "levanten" las masas populares locales, mal acostumbradas a considerar la comida algo casi gratis, el 12% de la renta (mientras que se ve normal que la vivienda se lleve entre el 30 y el 50% de la renta). La falsa percepción de la sobreabundancia de alimentos, basada en un modo de producción insostenible energéticamente, nutricionalmente ineficaz y altamente contaminante, está quedando al descubierto, y hay que encubrir la evidencias, antes de que las clases bajas, adormecidas por el soma de un pseudo consumo de baratillo, empiecen a mosquearse.

Por cierto, que oportuna difusión del FAKE de que la energía de fusión ya está aquí de nuevo, no vaya a ser que empiece a cundir el pánico ante la incertidumbre del abastecimiento futuro


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## mareas (17 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loignorito, eres una persona inteligente y creo que con sentido crítico.

En este caso estas tratando de darle martillazos a los hechos para que cuadre con una Teoría religiosa que ni los teólogos mantienen.


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (17 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> De la granja a la mesa. Dame veneno que quiero morir
> 
> 
> De la granja a la mesa. La nefasta nueva política agraria europea que traerá la escasez y la carestía alimentaria a los ciudadanos europeos
> ...



El mas superficial y mas sesgado análisis que he visto en mucho tiempo sobre le tema alimentario en Europa es el de este "artículo" referenciado. Vamos una mentira tras otra.

Es todo lo contrario: La construcción de un sistema alimentario basado en la cantidad ( cuanta mas cantidad, mas caída de precio en origen y mas agricultura familiar expulsada del sector, en beneficio de corporaciones ), en el desperdicio, en la ineficiencia nutricional, dependiente de docenas de insumos energéticos, de flujos de mercancías globalizados, que se suponían baratos y controlados...es lo que se está quedando en entre dicho, haciendo subir el precio de `producción y creando incertidumbres sobre la seguridad de la cadena de suministros internacionalizados de que depende la "moderna agricultura industrial", de la que se benefician los mas grandes.

La estrategia de la Granja a la Mesa, el Pacto Verde, precisamente formulaban reformar, tímidamente, todo esto. Mal puede ser la causante del encarecimiento actual de los alimentos cuando ni siquiera se ha puesto en marcha. Y la primera medida que se apuntaba introducir, reducción de uso de pesticidas, la UE se está pensando retrasar/eliminar.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

*Putin prepara a Rusia para una larga guerra en Ucrania, afirma el jefe de la OTAN* .

Rusia se prepara para una guerra larga contra Ucrania, a quien la OTAN seguirá suministrando armas hasta que el presidente Vladimir Putin entienda que "no puede ganar en el campo de batalla", declaró el viernes a la AFP el jefe de la Alianza, Jens Stoltenberg.

Casi diez meses después de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania, las fuerzas de Kiev infligieron una serie de derrotas a Moscú que permitieron liberar partes del territorio. Pero "nada indica que Putin haya renunciado a su objetivo de controlar Ucrania", advirtió el secretario general de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte (OTAN).

"No debemos subestimar a Rusia. Se prepara para una guerra larga", declaró Stoltenberg a la AFP. "Vemos que moviliza más fuerzas, está dispuesta sufrir muchas pérdidas, y trata de acceder a más armas y municiones", subrayó.

"Debemos comprender que el presidente Putin está dispuesto a permanecer en esta guerra durante mucho tiempo y a lanzar nuevas ofensivas", afirmó.


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## pagesitoalegre (17 Dic 2022)

En mi lo mas peor de una guerra es que se tiren bombas y no exploten.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

2022: el año en que estalló la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Y España, no se olvide de España.



Para regocijo de los rojos...y su anhelo de destruccion...


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)

Deja el móvil yaaa, coñooo


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Para regocijo de los rojos...y su anhelo de destruccion...


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

El precio del petróleo baja, Europa tiene gas suficiente y no tan caro como hace unos meses, la inflacción empieza a bajar...


El plan ruso de helar a Europa no parece funcionar.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (17 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Autorizan la eutanasia a un pensionista canadiense que alega no querer morir, pero carece de dinero para sobrevivir*
> )
> Landry era camionero comercial y ganaba hasta 85.000 dólares al año. Sufrió una hernia hace 15 años y las complicaciones del tratamiento le dejaron con una presión arterial peligrosamente alta. Esto le provocó tres miniaccidentes cerebrovasculares y epilepsia, lo que le llevó a perder el carné de conducir y a no poder trabajar.
> 
> ...



No pierde ocasión el Nazi propagandista de ahondar en cualquier off topic con tal de colocarnos el link a sus Naziweb de referencia. Debe cobrar por visita.

¿Y no se le ocurre que el problema de fondo está en ese *"sistema de libre economía de mercado" que deja desamparados a quienes carecen de medios por nacimiento o por circunstancias de la vida**?, y no en la libertad personal de decidir qué hacer respecto a la existencia de cada uno?

¿No hay reflexiones sobre las bondades "*sistema de libre economía de mercado" que ha provocado y provoca incontables suicidios*, por ejemplo, *por desahucios de viviendas que dejan al personal en la calle, *sin rastro de piedad?


*Llevado al límite en el sistema anglo, y mas allá por el ultraderechismo Trumpista: Cada uno a su bola, no hay redes de protección sanitaria/social (salvo la caridad, ). Si caes enfermo te arruinas.


----------



## coscorron (17 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



En la guerra se va con todo y se prueba de todo ... Lo mismo drones para ayudar a que se rindan otros, que se lanzan octavillas, que tiran granadas con caida libre desde un dron, se improvisan trampas con agujeros. Ese dron no tendrá mucho éxito pero se prueba igualmente.


----------



## Lego. (17 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ por qué los rusos no matan a Zelenski y colocan a un dirigente de su cuerda ? me gustaría que alguien me lo dijese.



Matar a Zelensky, sea con un misilazo o mediante atentado, no cambiaría el Gobierno ni lo liberaría de sus servidumbres. Y probablemente Rusia perdería influencia por algo así.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

¡Feliz Navidad de parte de la OTAN!


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> En la guerra se va con todo y se prueba de todo ... Lo mismo drones para ayudar a que se rindan otros, que se lanzan octavillas, que tiran granadas con caida libre desde un dron, se improvisan trampas con agujeros. Ese dron no tendrá mucho éxito pero se prueba igualmente.



se va con todo.....hasta informarse en antena3


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

*Al comienzo de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, Putin ordenó a Kadyrov que matara a Zelensky* - WSJ

Tres semanas antes del comienzo de la invasión a gran escala, Putin convocó a Kadyrov a Moscú para "desarrollar una estrategia". El dictador ruso ordenó al líder de Chechenia que ocupara las dependencias gubernamentales de Kyiv y matara al presidente ucraniano. El secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa, Alexei Danilov, señaló que tal tarea era "una especie de bonificación" para Kadyrov.


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (17 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No, no prueba todo. Es fácil hacer números y descartar eso. Es mucho más complicado que un juego de probabilidades. Realmente, dar respuesta a eso es uno de los grandes desafíos de la Ciencia. A saber si alguna vez se consigue y lo que se tarda.



El universo es gigante, estúpido y curioso, lo prueba todo. Obviamente no sale todo ni se puede probar todo en cada tiempo y lugar, por ejemplo, una cadena de ADN no duraría mucho en la corona solar, pero no se puede descartar que haya algo vivo en ese sitio, extraño pero vivo y evolucionando a la manera que una nube de iones a enormes presiones y temperaturas podría evolucionar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Matar a Zelensky, sea con un misilazo o mediante atentado, no cambiaría el Gobierno ni lo liberaría de sus servidumbres. Y probablemente Rusia perdería influencia por algo así.



¿ entonces para qué hacen la guerra ?


----------



## mazuste (17 Dic 2022)

Ritter viene a decir que la entrevista de The Economist a Zaluzhnyi y Zelensky se preparó a propósito
para sacar a Zelensky y preparar al general como su reemplazo. Ritter ve señales de que Washington
está haciendo parecido, y que los rusos dicen del general "un hombre honorable y un luchador decente".

Ritte también cree que la ofensiva rusa tardará unas semanas, y que será para terminar de despejar
Donbass, y que luego girará hacia el sur para tomar Odessa o hacia el norte, Karkhiv. No cree que irá 
a Kiev, sino que después de acabar con el ejército ucraniano, Zelensky será echado a la cuneta para 
iniciar negociaciones. 
Eso es lo que cree.


----------



## McRotor (17 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Las declaraciones de Prigozins tras el atentado en la RCA son épicas:
> Los colonialistas en África "arderán en el fuego de la historia" .
> 
> *...Ya he presentado una solicitud al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de la Federación Rusa
> ...




como los wagner se pongan a fichar entrenar y equipar morenos, resentidos contra el hombre blanco europeo por culpa de los putos gabachos, nos vamos a cagar por la pata abajo...


----------



## Lego. (17 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ entonces para qué hacen la guerra ?



Ya sabes. Para "desnazificar" Ucrania, reducir su ejército al mínimo y evitar que sea una amenaza para Rusia. De paso, liberar a la población rusa de Ucrania y recuperar territorios históricos que les fueron arrebatados al final de la guerra fría. Etc etc.

Desde luego el objetivo no es matar al monigote teledirigido, eso obviamente no sirve para casi nada.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Están llevando a cabo el Programa Aktion T4 nazi, no es extraño, dicho programa se basó en los programas estadounidenses de eugenesia de los años 20.



En China te desplomas en la calle o en cualquier kiosco o comercio...

y nadie quiere pagar la ambulancia y traslado al hospital...

Alli mismo te mueres...todo muy socialista.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Para regocijo de los rojos...y su anhelo de destruccion...



No fueron los rojos los que vendieron el pais a los comehamburguesas a cambio de salvar el culo al régimen en 1953. No veo en el nacionalismo español señal alguna de emanciparse del yugo yanqui, mas bien, lo contrario.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

Eppur ...el primero con el que se reune Obongo en su visita a hispanistan es....

Tatatachan...

Dimelo tu...viejo perro rojo...


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> No fueron los rojos los que vendieron el pais a los comehamburguesas a cambio de salvar el culo al régimen en 1953. No veo en el nacionalismo español señal alguna de emanciparse del yugo yanqui, mas bien, lo contrario.



Pero tu cogias tres y callabas ...Lazaro...y votabas a "los tuyos"...


----------



## dabuti (17 Dic 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: BASES DE MERCENARIOS E INSTALACIONES INDUSTRIALES, ENERGÉTICAS Y MILITARES UCRANIANAS ATACADAS POR RUSIA.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
17 DEC, 14:06
*Russian Armed Forces hits base of foreign mercenaries in DPR — Defense Ministry*
Russian assault teams and artillery units scattered Ukrainian troops in the Donetsk People’s Republic, Defense Ministry Spokesman Igor Konashenkov says

MOSCOW, December 17. /TASS/. The Russian Armed Forces hit a base of foreign mercenaries in the Donetsk People’s Republic, Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman Lieutenant General Igor Konashenkov said on Saturday.
"A temporary base of foreign mercenaries was hit near Krasny Liman in the Donetsk People’s Republic," he specified.
Russian assault teams and artillery units scattered Ukrainian troops in the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR), Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman Lieutenant General Igor Konashenkov said on Saturday.
"Russian forces continued to advance in the Donetsk direction, taking strategic positions. Ukrainian troops tried in vain to counterattack the Russian forces near Bakhmutskoye and Opytnoe in the Donetsk People’s Republic. Artillery units and assault teams stopped enemy forces and scattered them," Konashenkov noted, adding that over 30 Ukrainian troops had been killed and seven vehicles had been destroyed.

The Russian Armed Forces killed up to 35 Ukrainian troops south of Donetsk in the past 24 hours, Konashenkov added.
"Up to 35 Ukrainian troops were killed and two armored personnel carriers were destroyed as a result of the activities of Russian forces and artillery attacks south of Donetsk," he said.
Konashenkov added that two sabotage and reconnaissance groups of the Ukrainian Armed Forces had been eliminated near the Novomayorskoye and Shevchenko settlements in the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR).
*High-precision weapons strikes on Ukranian military facilities*
The Russian Armed Forces on Friday used high-precision weapons to strike Ukrainian military command systems, defense industry facilities and related energy sites, Konashenkov said.
"On Friday, December 16, a massive attack was carried out on Ukrainian military command systems, defense industry facilities and related energy sites, which involved long-range air-and sea-launched high-precision weapons," Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman pointed, adding that all the targets had been hit.
TAGS


----------



## visaman (17 Dic 2022)

esstoy de vaciones muy liado posteare poco saludos o algo


----------



## kelden (17 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Han fichao al pocero o qué?


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Pero tu cogias tres y callabas ...Lazaro...y votabas a "los tuyos"...



¿De donde coño saca si yo voto a o dejo de votar? ¿de sus cohones morenos?


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ya sabes. Para "desnazificar" Ucrania, reducir su ejército al mínimo y evitar que sea una amenaza para Rusia. De paso, liberar a la población rusa de Ucrania y recuperar territorios históricos que les fueron arrebatados al final de la guerra fría. Etc etc.
> 
> Desde luego el objetivo no es matar al monigote teledirigido, eso obviamente no sirve para casi nada.



Son los líderes los que arrastran a todo un país. Estamos viendo en Perú como un chalado analfabeto puede provocar una guerra civil. 

Muerto Franco, al día siguiente los depredadores empezaron a devorar España. El Sáhara lo entregó el traidor principal del reino unos días antes de morir Franco cuando ya estaba agónico. 

Hemos visto con lo del coronavirus lo fácil que es someter a miles de millones de personas. Es absurdo que no usen esas técnicas de ingeniería social , que conocen de sobra en vez de entrar a sangre y fuego.

De la misma manera que las farmacéuticas necesitan epidemias para enriquecerse, la industria armamentística necesita guerras para rearmar a los países. Esto es un plan renove de cacharrada para volver a endeudar a los países por generaciones. 

Si no hay enemigos a la vista ¿ para qué se van a gastar miles de millones en comprar nuevos misiles ?


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Son los líderes los que arrastran a todo un país. Estamos viendo en Perú como un chalado analfabeto puede provocar una guerra civil.
> 
> Muerto Franco, al día siguiente los depredadores empezaron a devorar España. El Sáhara lo entregó el traidor principal del reino unos días antes de morir Franco cuando ya estaba agónico.
> 
> ...



¿Muerto Franco? los acuerdos de venta del estado a USA fueron en 1953, veinte años antes, os la cogeis con guante de miraguano.


----------



## Lego. (17 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Son los líderes los que arrastran a todo un país. Estamos viendo en Perú como un chalado analfabeto puede provocar una guerra civil.



¿De veras crees que Zelensky o Castillo son líderes que arrastran a todo un país? Yo más bien creo que son monigotes perfectamente sustituíbles, y que los que realmente influyen están en otra clase de despachos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿De veras crees que Zelensky o Castillo son líderes que arrastran a todo un país? Yo más bien creo que son monigotes perfetamente sustituíbles, y que los que realmente influyen están en otra clase de despachos.



Ya quisieran poder conquistar Siria, Irak, Libia, Afganistán, Corea, Vietnam .... como hicieron con España. 
No siempre salen bien las maniobras de ingeniería social y tienen que llegar a las armas.

Cuando llega ese momento es que han fallado todos los ataques anteriores , desde sobornar a políticos hasta comprar las plataformas mediáticas y los periódicos para lavar el cerebro a la gente y acepte su saqueo y exterminio ( como pasa en España ) 

En el caso de Ucrania, creo que Rusia podría fácilmente colocar a los políticos afines en el poder, con lo que cuesta un misil soborna a todo el poder judicial de ese país. 

Lo que está pasando es la segunda parte del coronavirus en el contesto del gran reseteo . Esa exageración impostada de un enemigo terrible salido de la nada como el coronavirus ( Putin es el sustituto ) , esas patrañas tan absurdas que cuentan en los informativos sobre la guerra de Ucrania , casi tan absurdas como las que contaban del coronavirus, están diseñadas en los mismos laboratorios de ingeniería social . Se ve que les falta imaginación. 

La guerra es contra Europa y nos dirigen sicarios.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (17 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Han fichao al pocero o qué?



el sistema ruso de bloques prefabricados la verdad que es muy rápido


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

Ahora no votabais a esta canalla NINGUNO...


Me meo...

Pero os congratulais con lo que han sido capaces de hacer con aquel pais que heredaron en 1975...

Vamos que si os congratulais...ehhhhh...hipocritilla sonrosadillooo!!!

Te puedo llamar PROGRE DE MIERDA?? Te rebozabas en su ingenieria social de mierda hasta hace cuatro dias... que crees, que no recordamos como defendias a las pelofrito...o que???




ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿De donde coño saca si yo voto a o dejo de votar? ¿de sus cohones morenos?


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ahora no votabais a esta canalla NINGUNO...
> 
> 
> Me meo...
> ...



Anda, deja ya la falacia del hombre de paja que no te funciona.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (17 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, el ejército ruso o Wagner o los chechenos no bombardean nada, verdad?
> 
> Reparte besitos por toda Ucrania ahora mismo, ya lo sabía yo...



Y los ucranianos? No lo llevan haciendo desde hace más de 8 años? El otro día no hicieron un bombardeo masivo contra poblacion civil?


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Normal, buenos precios, sobre 65 dólares y todos contentos.
Rusia saca su petróleo sin problema, con un margen de 45 dólares por barril (le cuesta 20 producirlo)
India compra con un descuento de 15 dolares por barril (un 25% de descuento).

Recordemos que en este 2022, Rusia es el segundo productor del mundo de petróleo (tras Usa) y el segundo mayor exportador (tras Arabia Saudí)


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (17 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



significativo...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> En China te desplomas en la calle o en cualquier kiosco o comercio...
> 
> y nadie quiere pagar la ambulancia y traslado al hospital...
> 
> Alli mismo te mueres...todo muy socialista.



Mister, mira eso que China es muy grande y no me creo que funcione así todo así.


----------



## Praktica (17 Dic 2022)

*La defensa antiaérea ucraniana agotó sus recursos durante los ataques con misiles de ayer debido a los señuelos lanzados por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas*
Hoy, 16:25
https://topwar.ru/206985-minoborony...-za-zapuschennyh-vs-rossii-lozhnyh-celej.html
tr dee

*Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas emplearon ayer una nueva táctica. No sólo se dispararon proyectiles reales contra las instalaciones del enemigo, sino también señuelos. Al intentar derribarlos, los sistemas de defensa antiaérea ucranianos y occidentales consumieron considerables recursos de munición. *Además, los equipos de detección rusos descubrieron posiciones y destruyeron cuatro estaciones de radar de sistemas de defensa antiaérea S-300 ucranianos en las regiones de Dnipro y Zaporizhzhya.

*Los cohetes con munición real alcanzaron sus objetivos. *Como consecuencia del ataque de ayer, se interrumpió el redespliegue de munición suministrada a Kiev por sus aliados occidentales. También se detuvo el redespliegue de refuerzos de las FAU a las líneas del frente. Varias empresas ucranianas de fabricación y reparación de armas, equipos militares y municiones cesaron sus actividades. Como es habitual, las instalaciones energéticas ucranianas también se han visto afectadas, como incluso las autoridades de Kiev se ven obligadas a informar.

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso subrayó que los daños a la infraestructura civil, sobre los que tanto ruido hace la propaganda de Kiev, fueron causados por la actuación poco profesional de las unidades de defensa antiaérea ucranianas.

El Estado Mayor de las FAU, se apresuró para afirmar que había derribado casi todos los misiles rusos. Resulta que las casas residenciales de las ciudades ucranianas sí fueron alcanzadas por los S-300. Sólo que no eran rusos, como afirma Kiev, sino ucranianos. La torpeza y la vileza son tantas que ayer mismo se informó desde Ucrania del lanzamiento de S-300 rusos en ‘tareas tácticas’ , para ocultar que los daños civiles provenían del S-300 ucranianos en ‘sus tareas’ antiaéreas.*


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó de que los ataques de ayer, además de golpear la estructura de poder ucraniana, destruyeron cuatro radares SAM S-300 ucranianos que habían sido descubiertos y destruidos durante los ataques.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso también informó de que la mayoría de los misiles fueron lanzados por el sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano contra objetivos falsos, lanzados deliberadamente para despistar al sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Anda, deja ya la falacia del hombre de paja que no te funciona.



No perrete no...los doblepensares os joden el discurso...

No me hagas tu puta psicologia inversa a mi...capullo engreido y soberbio...tan tipico vuestro.

Ya no cuela majo...no no.

Tu con el sometimiento de España y su destruccion , a la que habeis colaborado fervientemente...SALTAS A LA PATA COJA.

No sigas con el sostenella y no enmendalla...cobrabais de anglosion ...y seguis cobrando...
Todos vuestros "lideres" aqui en la piel de toro cobran.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Mister, mira eso que China es muy grande y no me creo que funcione así todo así.



Tronko....tienes videos los que quieras...

Alli se mueren en la calle...y tus propios vecinos ni se inmutan.

Miralo por ti mismo.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Miles de belgas salen a las calles de Bruselas para protestar contra la OTAN y la subida de precios en el país

Decenas de miles de civiles belgas han salido a la calle para protestar contra la actual política de las autoridades.
"¡Dinero para salarios, no para la guerra!", "¡Parad la OTAN!" son los lemas de los manifestantes en Bruselas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Dic 2022)

Gente, hay aviso de un frente polar que va a pasar Ucrania de Oeste a Este.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tronko....tienes videos los que quieras...
> 
> Alli se mueren en la calle...y tus propios vecinos ni se inmutan.
> 
> Miralo por ti mismo.



Eeeeee,,,....... mira si es por eso se puede poner mil bajezas de todo el mundo.
Especialmente si se busca el lugar adecuado y se hace pasar por el todo.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Terroristas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas golpearon el suburbio de Shchastya, en Luhansk.

A las 04:00, se dispararon tres cohetes MLRS.

Como resultado del fuego occidental de los nazis murieron 3 civiles y 5 personas resultaron heridas. Cuatro edificios residenciales quedaron destruidos.

Corresponsal de guerra Lisitsyn @evgeniy_lisitsyn









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## bigmaller (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No perrete no...los doblepensares os joden el discurso...
> 
> No me hagas tu puta psicologia inversa a mi...capullo engreido y soberbio...tan tipico vuestro.
> 
> ...



El primer sometedor de españa en la era moderna fue paco el hijoputa. A usa.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Los rusos realizan reconocimientos antes de cada ataque masivo y lanzan Shahids con antelación - El portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana revela las tácticas del ejército ruso

▪ "Lo estudian todo antes de un ataque. Del reconocimiento aéreo y espacial al reconocimiento terrestre y de agencias. Incluso las redes sociales y los medios de comunicación social. Están estudiando la mejor ruta a seguir antes de un nuevo ataque", dijo el portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea, Yuri Ignat.
▪ El mal tiempo no es un obstáculo para los golpes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, y con buen tiempo pueden controlar los efectos de sus ataques.
▪ El día antes del ataque con misiles del 16 de diciembre, los rusos utilizaron drones iraníes para localizar la ubicación de las defensas aéreas ucranianas y corregir el ataque con misiles.
▪ "Esto se está haciendo para averiguar exactamente dónde fueron derribados esos Shahed, exactamente dónde los alcanzaron nuestras defensas aéreas. Porque derriban los Shahed de noche y sobre todo lo hacen con sistemas de misiles antiaéreos. Determinan su ubicación y luego hacen ajustes para sus ataques con misiles", dijo un portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Polonia se prepara para reclamar sus "tierras históricas"

_El partido gobernante ya ha creado diversos programas y "campos de entrenamiento" especiales para polacos, en los que cada "voluntario" adquirirá conocimientos y habilidades militares básicas (dominio de los fundamentos del comportamiento en combate y de las acciones individuales en función de la influencia del enemigo, dominio de conocimientos y habilidades básicas para llevar a cabo tareas de sabotaje, etc.) bajo la supervisión del Ministerio de Defensa Nacional -informa la publicación polaca Niezależny Dziennik Polityczn.
Además, la preparación acelerada de Polonia para la guerra se evidencia por otros dos hechos, el primero es que el ejército del país se incrementará en 17.000 hombres, y el segundo por los "ejercicios militares planeados", anunciados previamente, en los que participarán 250.000 polacos. _









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Dic 2022)

Hostias


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Ataques enemigos en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Limansky, Kupyansk y Donets del Sur, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas - resumen

▪ En el frente de Kupyansk, hasta 40 combatientes ucranianos, un vehículo blindado de combate y cuatro vehículos han sido destruidos en las zonas de Petropavlovka y Timkovka, en la región de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, se infligió una compleja derrota a las reservas enemigas cerca del asentamiento Kolodesi de la DNR. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufrieron pérdidas de hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las unidades de las AFU realizaron intentos infructuosos de contraatacar a las unidades rusas en las zonas de Bakhmutskoye y Opytnoye DNR. Más de 30 combatientes ucranianos y 7 vehículos fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, hasta 35 militantes ucranianos y 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas fueron destruidos por acciones activas de las tropas rusas y fuego de artillería durante el día. En las zonas de Novomayorske y Shevchenko la DNR detectó y destruyó 2 DRG VUA.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:t.me/rusvesnasu/23989









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## MiguelLacano (17 Dic 2022)

El mayor fiasco de la industria militar estadounidense en décadas


No hay aún un cálculo preciso, pero resulta obvio que van a ser varios miles de millones de dólares los que acaben convertidos en papel mojado por acción del




theobjective.com


----------



## emperador_zar (17 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hostias



Yo habrrrrrro españorrrrr donde esta bañño hijodeputa


----------



## frangelico (17 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Yo habrrrrrro españorrrrr donde esta bañño hijodeputa



Serán colombianos?


----------



## emperador_zar (17 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Serán colombianos?



Tiene acento ruso. Sera un georgiano haciendose pasar por español


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Agravio en Karabaj: nacionalistas azerbaiyanos y fuerzas de paz rusas
Continúan las negociaciones sobre la reanudación del tráfico en la carretera Stepanakert-Goris, bloqueada por Azeri. Como resultado del proceso de negociación, se ha reanudado el suministro de gas de Armenia a Nagorno Karabaj. El vídeo muestra el paso de un convoy del centro de respuesta humanitaria de las fuerzas de paz rusas hacia el aeródromo de Erebuni para recibir un nuevo cargamento de ayuda humanitaria.
Un punto interesante es que después de que la columna hubiera pasado, los "ecologistas" intentaron mover su barrera un par de metros hacia delante, pero uno de los coordinadores (azerbaiyano) colocó la barrera correctamente. Probablemente se llegó a un acuerdo durante las negociaciones para poner fin a las acciones provocadoras de los "manifestantes".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## Honkler (17 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Muy bonito pero es mentira. Y lo sé ya que mi tío abuelo trabajó en esa película, y de hecho sale en la película


----------



## Sergei Mamani (17 Dic 2022)

el tio del tweet esta algo confundido o es mi idea?
el prisionero es el que habla en español no los rusos, (sobre todo queda claro cuando dice que tiene derechos)

no habla en ninguna jerga latina, ese vivio en spain al 100%


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hostias



Lo mejor es que saben de sobra, cómo funciona Hispañistán y lo que los españoles se creen fuera del terruño:

" Soy ejjjpañoll tengo derechosssss" 

Espero que no dejen uno vivo.
Los mercenarios merecen el final que tendrán.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Las autoridades de la región de Zaporizhzhya han publicado fotos de los trabajos en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, en Energodar. La imagen parece mostrar el proceso de construcción de una cubierta sobre la instalación de almacenamiento en seco de combustible nuclear gastado (DSFNF).

Desde el verano, las formaciones ucranianas han bombardeado regularmente la instalación, que almacena más de 2 toneladas de residuos radiactivos peligrosos, cuyos daños podrían haber provocado una catástrofe local de origen humano. Como escribimos en octubre, esta es la razón por la que la parte rusa está construyendo unilateralmente una estructura para proteger la instalación.

La decisión es absolutamente correcta: a pesar de todas las negociaciones con el OIEA, Moscú no se hace ilusiones sobre la posibilidad de detener los ataques de las AFU y el deseo de apoderarse de la mayor central nuclear de Europa.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## mazuste (17 Dic 2022)

Decomisan cargamentos de armas estadounidenses en noreste de Irán
En la operación de la Inteligencia iraní y la Policía de Jorasán del Norte 
fueron descubiertos y confiscados dos cargamentos de armas estadounidenses.
El tipo de bigotes parece kurdo ¿?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (17 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El primer sometedor de españa en la era moderna fue paco el hijoputa. A usa.



Para salvar su culo.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> Loignorito, eres una persona inteligente y creo que con sentido crítico.
> 
> En este caso estas tratando de darle martillazos a los hechos para que cuadre con una Teoría religiosa que ni los teólogos mantienen.





Spoiler: Respuesta



Gracias por 'las flores'. Si puedes argumentar para desmontar los razonamientos expuestos, adelante. Yo no me he servido de dogmas, he usado el sentido común.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No perrete no...los doblepensares os joden el discurso...
> 
> No me hagas tu puta psicologia inversa a mi...capullo engreido y soberbio...tan tipico vuestro.
> 
> ...



¿Mis líderes? anda, deja de hacer el ridículo, tus paranoias no son estrapolables al resto de los humanos. Hablas sin tener ni puta idea de quien es con quien debates, y te inventas al adversario, vete a cagar.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (17 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo mejor es que saben de sobra, cómo funciona Hispañistán y lo que los españoles se creen fuera del terruño:
> 
> " Soy ejjjpañoll tengo derechosssss"
> 
> ...



se siente más un acento germánico que cuando los eslavos hablan español o ingles que suenan muy mafiosos por decirlo de alguna manera


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> se siente más un acento germánico que cuando los eslavos hablan español que suenan muy mafiosos por decirlo de alguna manera



Sí, sí, es que es uno de lo rusos que hace de español y lo suelta en plan cómico.


----------



## Honkler (17 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo mejor es que saben de sobra, cómo funciona Hispañistán y lo que los españoles se creen fuera del terruño:
> 
> " Soy ejjjpañoll tengo derechosssss"
> 
> ...



Los mercenarios son tironucables, no?. No son ejército regular.


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Hay un organismo pluricelular, parecido a la cosa de "the blob", que resuelve laberintos mejor que las ratas. A veces el tamaño y el número suplen a la inteligencia, el universo es muy grande y tiene mucho tiempo para probarlo todo en todas partes al mismo tiempo.





Spoiler: Respuesta



El Universo ¿donde tiene el cerebro para comprender que tiene que probar cosas, y almacenar conocimientos? ¿Se da cuenta de que está atribuyendo capacidades humanas a una entelequia? Está humanizando o divinizando algo que carece de conciencia propia. Si se para a razonar un momento, se dará cuenta.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Se están cavando trincheras en las calles de Artemivsk. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se preparaban para luchar como en Mariupol siguiendo el mismo patrón.
Se pueden adivinar las perspectivas para Artemivsk a partir de los mismos preparativos en Mariupol y Popasna.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sergei Mamani (17 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, sí, es que es uno de lo rusos que hace de español y lo suelta en plan cómico.



entonces el ruso es el que esta descojonandose xd? como dijo tengo derechos pensé que era el mercenario prisionero
eso decian ayer


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eeeeee,,,....... mira si es por eso se puede poner mil bajezas de todo el mundo.
> Especialmente si se busca el lugar adecuado y se hace pasar por el todo.



Coño...pues en parte por eso lo digo...

Yo no combato el modelo NOM para sustituirlo por otro parecido..pero que sirva a otro perro.

Yo combato el modelo hegemonico anglosionista porque creo que cada pais es soberano, cada pais tiene derecho a un comercio justo por aquelo que produzca, cada pais tiene derecho a esplotar sus riquezas sin ser espoliado por nadie...cada pais es responsable del tipo de futuro que elija para sus ciudadanos.

No me vale el hecho de que como en las calles de L.A. los ciudadanos se mueren literalmente en las calles...el que se mueran en las calles en China, e igualmente a nadie le importen... sea aceptable.

No...no lo es...no es buen ejemplo para nadie.

Admiro muchas cosas de China, de sus ciudadanos, de su escala de valores...pero esa, no es una de ellas. Y tiene mucho que ver con la opresion marxista vivida.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El primer sometedor de españa en la era moderna fue paco el hijoputa. A usa.



Y una polla...

Aun tuvimos nuestra libertad de accion.


----------



## Mabuse (17 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Respuesta
> 
> 
> 
> El Universo ¿donde tiene el cerebro para comprender que tiene que probar cosas, y almacenar conocimientos? ¿Se da cuenta de que está atribuyendo capacidades humanas a una entelequia? Está humanizando o divinizando algo que carece de conciencia propia. Si se para a razonar un momento, se dará cuenta.



Que ejecute acciones no supone que tenga voluntad ni conciencia. El agua cambia paisajes, pero no lo hace a propósito, simplemente pasaba por allí y como resultado crea valles, cuencas, meandros, deltas...
El universo es gigante y dinámico, con existir va creando cosas. Se puede argumentar que podría existir una conciencia fuera del universo que haya dictado las reglas de su comportamiento, pero eso sigue sin hacer a este un ser vivo o consciente.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Imágenes de combates en el frente: bombardeo de posiciones enemigas
"Las fuerzas de la OTAN que se oponen a las unidades especiales rusas en Ucrania están en grave desventaja. Las acciones competentes y coordinadas de nuestros combatientes les obligan a sufrir pérdidas considerables una y otra vez", declaró Ramzan Kadyrov.
Esta vez, el batallón Zapad-Akhmat del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, al mando de Ismail Aguyev, atacó las posiciones enemigas. Recibieron un intenso fuego que sepultó al grupo de combate en las trincheras. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





Video en el enlace




_Alguien preguntaba paginas atrás por los chechenos. Aquí los tiene._


----------



## vettonio (17 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hostias



De Chamberí, nikelao. Como la Ayuso que es de un pueblo de Ávila.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Dic 2022)

En los comentarios sobre los ataques con misiles de ayer contra infraestructuras ucranianas, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó del uso de señuelos en el ataque para engañar a las defensas aéreas ucranianas. Al hacerlo, quedaron al descubierto y fueron destruidos las posiciones y cuatro radares de defensa antiaérea S-300 ucranianos en las regiones de Dnipropetrovsk y Zaporizhzhya.

Curiosamente la destrucción de los cuatro radares mencionada por el estamento de defensa ruso coincide con los datos facilitados por el Estado Mayor ucraniano que en su informe de ayer indicaba el uso de cuatro misiles de aviación X-59 y X-31P. Si la situación descrita por los militares de ambas partes realmente tuvo lugar, se puede hacer una suponer que el proceso de supresión y destrucción de los medios de defensa aérea de Ucrania durante los ataques con misiles de largo alcance en territorio ucraniano ha comenzado.

En nuestras publicaciones hemos escrito repetidamente sobre las perspectivas y la necesidad de atacar el sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano y Rybar ha hablado recientemente de forma muy extensa sobre este tema. Esperamos que estos golpes hayan iniciado este largo e importante proceso.

@milinfolive


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Qué inteligencia hay en la formación de un roca, de una montaña, de un río?. Todos esos objetos son increíblemente complejos. Son el resultado de las leyes de la naturaleza. Que la teoría de la evolución tenga más agujeros que un queso de gruyere sólo significa que la entendemos muy mal. Y la entendemos mal porque forma parte de ellas muchos procesos que no entendemos.
> 
> Tus preguntas son como justificar una idea religiosa hace mil años apoyándose en que todo el firmamento gira en torno a la Tierra. Entonces nadie podría contradecirte simplemente porque faltaba conocimiento del mundo físico. Lo mismo que sucede ahora con la evolución.
> 
> Que no se pueda explicar algo no significa que sea el fruto de la magia.





Spoiler: Respuesta (y poner estas cosas en spoiler por favor)



Tercera respuesta dogmática que me encuentro. Yo defendiendo la 'hipótesis Dios' con razones, y me rebaten con creencias  es el mundo 'al revés'.

A ver Roedr ¿puedes responder a esas preguntas tan obvias? ¿puedes con razones demostrar que mis preguntas carecen de lógica o esta está equivocada? Yo he presentado preguntas lógicas. Es muy lógico que lo complejo requiera de pensamiento y diseño. Lo que no lo es, es decir que 'como no lo sabemos, lo que dices no puede ser'. Es pretender sentar cátedra en base a la propia ignorancia. Lo mío es sentido común aplicado, lo que acabas de escribir, dogma, por tanto religión. Algo que 'uno debe creerse por que lo otro no lo podemos aceptar, y vale ya'.

La teoría de la evolución está desestimada por su mismo autor, el cual señaló 'que de encontrar un órgano en un ser que dependiese de la existencia de otro, entonces toda su teoría carecería de sentido' (o algo así). Eso se llama 'complejidad irreductible'. Pues bien, se halló en las partes de los flagelos celulares, concretamente en el mecanismo de su cola. Y está por todas partes en los diferentes órganos, lo que le sucedió a Darwin, es que tanto la ciencia de entonces y más concretamente él, carecían de la información suficiente como para conocer las complejidades tanto a nivel orgánico y más a nivel celular de los organismos vivos.


----------



## vettonio (17 Dic 2022)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> entonces el ruso es el que esta descojonandose xd? como dijo tengo derechos pensé que era el mercenario prisionero
> eso decian ayer



Ese estuvo es España de turista.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y una polla...
> 
> Aun tuvimos nuestra libertad de accion.



Libertad de acción...claro moreno, por eso cuando los marroquies invadieron Ifni y el Sahara, el Invicto solo pudo enviar a los BF-109 y a los He-111 fabricados en CASA porque los F-86 Sabre nuevecitos no podian participar porque el amo yanqui lo impidió. Por cierto, mucha Agustina de Aragon y mucha guerrilla patillona pero ¿Sabes quien apoyó a España en la Operación Ecouvillon? pues Francia. hasta en eso el Invicto se bajó las bragas.


----------



## arangul (17 Dic 2022)

viendo esto ,todavia hay idiotas que pueden creer que ucrania puede ganar en una guerra de desgaste

La PICADORA DE CARNE de BAJMUT y el APOCALIPSIS de MARINKA


----------



## Loignorito (17 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Que ejecute acciones no supone que tenga voluntad ni conciencia. El agua cambia paisajes, pero no lo hace a propósito, simplemente pasaba por allí y como resultado crea valles, cuencas, meandros, deltas...
> El universo es gigante y dinámico, con existir va creando cosas. Se puede argumentar que podría existir una conciencia fuera del universo que haya dictado las reglas de su comportamiento, pero eso sigue sin hacer a este un ser vivo o consciente.





Spoiler: Y más respuestas



¿Pretende comparar las modificaciones del curso del agua con la complejidad de los seres? ¿erosión por código genético? ¿en serio? haga el favor de pararse a contabilizar la imprescindible concatenación de sucesos necesaria para formar todos los órganos de (incluso) un simple hormiga, pero llegando a nivel celular. Y cuando conozca a grandes rasgos el gigantesco número de sucesos consecutivos que requiere la formación de ese ínfimo ser vivo, vuelve y nos lo cuenta.


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Se están cavando trincheras en las calles de Artemivsk. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas se preparaban para luchar como en Mariupol siguiendo el mismo patrón.
> Se pueden adivinar las perspectivas para Artemivsk a partir de los mismos preparativos en Mariupol y Popasna.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Dic 2022)

El presidente de Serbia advierte de que no entregará el país "en bandeja de plata"







www.infolibre.es


----------



## millie34u (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Archimanguina (17 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hostias



No se ganan las guerras contra tropas nacionales con ejercitos de mercenarios. Los americanos son un pueblo muy ignorante. No saben nada de historia.


----------



## Impresionante (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriqui (17 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ya sabes. Para "desnazificar" Ucrania, reducir su ejército al mínimo y evitar que sea una amenaza para Rusia. De paso, liberar a la población rusa de Ucrania y recuperar territorios históricos que les fueron arrebatados al final de la guerra fría. Etc etc.
> 
> Desde luego el objetivo no es matar al monigote teledirigido, eso obviamente no sirve para casi nada.



"El primer mensajero que dio la noticia sobre la llegada de Lúculo estuvo tan lejos de complacer a Tigranes que éste le cortó la cabeza por sus sufrimientos; y sin ningún hombre atreverse a llevar más información, y sin ninguna inteligencia del todo, Tigranes se sentó mientras la guerra crecía a su alrededor, dando oído sólo a aquellos que lo halagaran.."

Plutarco, vidas paralelas.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Mis líderes? anda, deja de hacer el ridículo, tus paranoias no son estrapolables al resto de los humanos. Hablas sin tener ni puta idea de quien es con quien debates, y te inventas al adversario, vete a cagar.



Paranoias las tuyas machote...los brujulazos que pegas ya son paradigmaticos en Burbuja.info...

Como buen rojazo...segun sirva a tus fines o no...cambias de opinion como de camisa.

Es lo que hay...ahora rechazais la mierda pro NOM que nos descompone...hasta hace diez minutos...saltabais a la pata coja.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Qué vídeo tan revelador: en televisión, un representante de la Dirección General de Inteligencia de Ucrania (GUR) afirma que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas no están atacando Donetsk.

Según él, no hay ninguna salva sobre la ciudad: califica de montaje todos los vídeos de civiles muertos y afirma que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando deliberadamente al lugar de las llegadas restos encontrados de munición de fabricación occidental.

Daniil Bezsonov @NeoficialniyBeZsonoV hace una pregunta lógica: ¿a quién van dirigidas estas declaraciones idiotas? La respuesta es muy sencilla: los habitantes más corrientes de Ucrania.

▪ La población del país cree seriamente en el "bombardeo" de Donetsk. En este caso, el representante de la GUR se limitó a expresar una vez más lo que para la mayor parte de la población del país es incuestionablemente cierto.

▪ De acuerdo con él, cualquier ruso, independientemente de su edad o sexo, es un enemigo que no merece el derecho a vivir. Todo esto no es sólo el resultado del trabajo de una propaganda agresiva, sino también una manifestación de la ideología del Estado ucraniano.

▪ Por eso las AFU acribillan fácilmente con minas-pellets a civiles en ciudades no controladas y la fiscalía local aprueba el fusilamiento de prisioneros rusos rendidos.

En estas condiciones, la población de Ucrania se alegrará sinceramente de los asesinatos terroristas de cualquier residente ruso. No tienen reflejo: mientras que la información patriótica rusa puede hablar de bajas aleatorias entre los pacíficos ucranianos durante los ataques, esto es prácticamente imposible al otro lado del frente. La declaración del portavoz de la Misión Especial de Observación es una clara prueba de ello.

Sólo hay una forma de acabar con esto: destruir el actual Estado ucraniano. Ningún acuerdo deseado por ciertos individuos servirá de nada: Kiev simplemente no los cumplirá por principio y no se conformará con absolutamente ninguna concesión.

Y cuanto antes se dé cuenta Rusia de este hecho, antes se resolverá el problema. Ahora no hay otras opciones.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## bigmaller (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Y una polla...
> 
> Aun tuvimos nuestra libertad de accion.



De eso nada. 

Otra cosa es que te gustasen esas decisiones. Pero si franco no hubiera querido meter las bases en españa,la CIA le habria montado una revuelta "socialista".


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Paranoias las tuyas machote...los brujulazos que pegas ya son paradigmaticos en Burbuja.info...
> 
> Como buen rojazo...segun sirva a tus fines o no...cambias de opinion como de camisa.
> 
> Es lo que hay...ahora rechazais la mierda pro NOM que nos descompone...hasta hace diez minutos...saltabais a la pata coja.



Cuando yo estudiaba esto


Tu aún estabas en el cohon derecho de tu abuelo, el de la División Fachul.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Sobre la situación de los heridos en Ucrania tras los ataques energéticos: análisis de Crónica Militar y Rybar.

Uno de los principales efectos de los ataques en el sector energético ucraniano fue la transición generalizada de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a fuentes de energía de reserva: generadores diésel y de gasolina.

Según la Crónica Militar, la situación más difícil con la potencia de campo se observa en lo profundo de las líneas de batalla, cerca de asentamientos como Bakhmut, Marinka y varios otros.

Debido a las operaciones de combate activas en estas zonas, casi no hay suministro eléctrico centralizado, lo que hace imposible prestar primeros auxilios y cirugía a los militares ucranianos heridos leves en los hospitales y hospitales de campaña de manera oportuna. Dado que el ejército ruso utiliza activamente armamento pesado, el número de heridos graves en las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas crece exponencialmente.

La escasez de energía se ve agravada por la necesidad de llevar a cabo las reparaciones rutinarias y el mantenimiento de los equipos y vehículos de combate. Todos los generadores diésel y de gasolina relativamente potentes (tanto domésticos como semiprofesionales) se utilizan para reparar y restaurar equipos, y en algunos casos este proceso se organiza cerca de hospitales con sistemas autónomos de suministro eléctrico relativamente potentes - 800-1000 kVA.

La conexión de cientos de consumidores a estas redes provoca averías en los equipos médicos. En las ciudades de Konstantinovka, Druzhkovka y Toretsk ya se han registrado averías en los frigoríficos de los bancos de sangre y en elementos clave de los hospitales de distrito y municipales, desde quirófanos hasta vestuarios con elevadores de carga, lo que dificulta enormemente la recepción de heridos procedentes de zonas de alto riesgo.

En la dirección de Bajmut Sur, según la Crónica Militar, a partir de diciembre, debido al hacinamiento en los depósitos de cadáveres y a la inoperatividad de los equipos de refrigeración, los cuerpos de los soldados de las AFU muertos empezaron a ser trasladados a las unidades de psiquiatría y tuberculosis de un hospital de la vecina Toretsk para hacer sitio a nuevos cadáveres.

Otro problema para las AFU tras el inicio de los ataques en las redes eléctricas (tanto en las instalaciones de generación como en las líneas eléctricas) y la consiguiente escasez de energía fue el suministro del combustible necesario para hacer funcionar los generadores de gasóleo y gasolina.

En la actualidad, las AFU destinan importantes recursos a mantener el sistema de suministro y distribución de combustible tanto en el frente como en la retaguardia.

Al mismo tiempo, los generadores convencionales de 3-5 kW no son adecuados para el mantenimiento a escala industrial, y las centrales de 30 kW o más necesitan al menos 115-125 litros de combustible por hora. El servicio de abastecimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no podrá hacer frente a una carga de cientos de toneladas de combustible al día a partir de octubre de 2022.

Esto crea un problema adicional para las AFU: primero hay que recibir el combustible necesario para operar, luego distribuirlo a las unidades, y sólo entonces llegarán el combustible y los lubricantes a las brigadas, batallones y compañías.

Las pérdidas directas debidas a la escasez de energía en las filas de las AFU ya se han registrado en las 24ª, 57ª, 30ª y 71ª Brigadas Jaeger de las AFU cerca de Bakhmut, 68ª Brigada Jaeger y 72ª Brigada Jaeger.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Tras los recientes anuncios de Estados Unidos de que ya no está interesado en un acuerdo nuclear, el ministro de Energía iraní ha afirmado hoy que su país ha alcanzado la tasa más impresionante de enriquecimiento de uranio desde que se inició el proceso.
Sin embargo, Irán aún no ha cruzado cierto umbral, aunque Estados Unidos y algunos países occidentales estiman que Irán tardaría entre unas semanas y dos o tres meses en adquirir la capacidad de producir una cabeza nuclear en sus instalaciones actuales (sin tener en cuenta siquiera los planes de Irán de instalar centrifugadoras más avanzadas y productivas). Dado que el acuerdo nuclear no se ha renovado, y con una posible victoria republicana en 2024, seguramente no se renovará, la situación simplemente empuja a Irán a adquirir capacidad nuclear, sobre todo porque los medios de lanzamiento en la región existen desde hace tiempo, sólo falta la ojiva. De ahí las amenazas de Estados Unidos e Israel, pues todo el mundo comprende que Irán con armas nucleares cambia drásticamente la ecuación en la región, donde incluso sin armas nucleares Irán ya domina en todos los sentidos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Otro cementerio de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas. Cuando sea posible contar esos cementerios en Ucrania, muchos ucranianos se llevarán una desagradable sorpresa al ver el número de personas enterradas en ellos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Libertad de acción...claro moreno, por eso cuando los marroquies invadieron Ifni y el Sahara, el Invicto solo pudo enviar a los BF-109 y a los He-111 fabricados en CASA porque los F-86 Sabre nuevecitos no podian participar porque el amo yanqui lo impidió. Por cierto, mucha Agustina de Aragon y mucha guerrilla patillona pero ¿Sabes quien apoyó a España en la Operación Ecouvillon? pues Francia. hasta en eso el Invicto se bajó las bragas.



Claro moreno por eso volo el jefe del gobierno...


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Los moscovitas se manifiestan en apoyo de Serbia

En el contexto de agravamiento de la situación en torno a Kosovo, los habitantes de la capital rusa decidieron apoyar al hermano pueblo serbio.
"Rusi i Srbi Braћ Zauvek".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (17 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Respuesta (y poner estas cosas en spoiler por favor)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Xosas más extrañas se han visto.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Dic 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> No pierde ocasión el Nazi propagandista de ahondar en cualquier off topic con tal de colocarnos el link a sus Naziweb de referencia. Debe cobrar por visita.
> 
> ¿Y no se le ocurre que el problema de fondo está en ese *"sistema de libre economía de mercado" que deja desamparados a quienes carecen de medios por nacimiento o por circunstancias de la vida**?, y no en la libertad personal de decidir qué hacer respecto a la existencia de cada uno?
> 
> ...



Usted no se ha preguntado nunca que intereses puede haber tras la legalización de la eutanasia, cuando bastaría con despenalizar el suicidio para respetar lo que denomina 'libertad personal de decidir que hacer respecto a la existencia de cada uno'.

No, ni la eutanasia ni el aborto libre son derechos ni pueden traer nada bueno al ser humano. Puede ser discutible el derecho al suicidio asistido, pero que lo llamen así suicidio asistido, no eutanasia, son conceptos muy diferentes.

Por lo demás totalmente de acuerdo respecto a lo que dice del mal llamado 'sistema de economía de mercado'.


----------



## NS 4 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando yo estudiaba esto
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295323
> 
> Tu aún estabas en el cohon derecho de tu abuelo, el de la División Fachul.



Y???
A ti la edad no te ha hecho mas sabio...eso desde luego...

No hay mas que oirte las gansadas que sueltas...

La ultima ...sereis rojos por cojones...

Como te quitaron enseguida la razon....te has suavizado algo.

Pero sigues siendo el mismo perro rojo acabado...que apunta a la luna...mientras se mira el dedo.

Deja de rebuznar...de vez en cuando dices algo interesante...algo de sesera no ha sucumbido a la senilidad.


----------



## Peineto (17 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia se prepara para reclamar sus "tierras históricas"
> 
> _El partido gobernante ya ha creado diversos programas y "campos de entrenamiento" especiales para polacos, en los que cada "voluntario" adquirirá conocimientos y habilidades militares básicas (dominio de los fundamentos del comportamiento en combate y de las acciones individuales en función de la influencia del enemigo, dominio de conocimientos y habilidades básicas para llevar a cabo tareas de sabotaje, etc.) bajo la supervisión del Ministerio de Defensa Nacional -informa la publicación polaca Niezależny Dziennik Polityczn.
> Además, la preparación acelerada de Polonia para la guerra se evidencia por otros dos hechos, el primero es que el ejército del país se incrementará en 17.000 hombres, y el segundo por los "ejercicios militares planeados", anunciados previamente, en los que participarán 250.000 polacos. _
> ...



¿Baile de fronteras otra vez?


----------



## Snowball (17 Dic 2022)

Ojo a Japón...









Japón aumenta el presupuesto destinado para defensa hasta US$350.000 millones


Con esto se convertirá al país en el tercer país que más gasta en armas del mundo después de Estados Unidos y China




www.google.com


----------



## El_Suave (17 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hostias



Joder, pero si ahora que lo escucho es moro coño. Andaban diciendo que si sudamericano, que si ruso, que si germánico, que si eslavo, y resulta que es moro.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (17 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Usted no se ha preguntado nunca que intereses puede haber tras la legalización de la eutanasia, cuando bastaría con despenalizar el suicidio para respetar lo que denomina 'libertad personal de decidir que hacer respecto a la existencia de cada uno'.
> 
> No, ¿¿¿¿¿*ni la eutanasia ni el aborto libre son derechos ni pueden traer nada bueno al ser humano???*?. Puede ser discutible el derecho al suicidio asistido, pero que lo llamen así suicidio asistido, no eutanasia, ¿¿¿*son conceptos muy diferentes.???*
> 
> Por lo demás totalmente de acuerdo respecto a lo que dice del mal llamado 'sistema de economía de mercado'.



La eutanasia es asimilable a suicidio asistido, son formas sinónimas. dos significantes para un mismo significado, En ambos existe una voluntad del sujeto acogido al Derecho para ser asistido al efecto de alcanzar la meta de su muerte:

_"La eutanasia significa etimológicamente «buena muerte» y se define como el *acto deliberado de dar fin a la vida de una persona, producido por voluntad expresa por la propia persona y con el objeto de evitar un sufrimiento, mediante la prestación de ayuda para morir*."



eutanasia - Buscar con Google


_
¿Dónde encuentra usted la sutil diferencia?

Eutanasia suena acaso a "eufemismo" para no endurecer la amarga realidad de un hecho que resulta indigesto a parte de nuestra sociedad.


----------



## El_Suave (17 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> La eutanasia es asimilable a suicidio asistido, son formas sinónimas. dos significantes parar un mismo significado, En ambos existe una voluntad del sujeto acogido al Derecho para ser asistido al efecto de alcanzar la meta de su muerte:
> 
> La eutanasia significa etimológicamente «buena muerte» y se define como el *acto deliberado de dar fin a la vida de una persona, producido por voluntad expresa por la propia persona y con el objeto de evitar un sufrimiento, mediante la prestación de ayuda para morir*.
> 
> ¿Dónde encuentra usted la sutil diferencia?



En que por mucho que en esa definición hayan metido lo de 'voluntad expresa de la propia persona', en el concepto de eutanasia no es obligatoria tal 'voluntad expresa'.

Suicidio: matarse a sí mismo.

Eutanasia: buena muerte.

No son conceptos equivalentes bajo ninguna circunstancia, aunque se pretenda hacerlos sinónimos a la fuerza.


----------



## Peineto (17 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Decomisan cargamentos de armas estadounidenses en noreste de Irán
> En la operación de la Inteligencia iraní y la Policía de Jorasán del Norte
> fueron descubiertos y confiscados dos cargamentos de armas estadounidenses.
> El tipo de bigotes parece kurdo ¿?



Probablemente sea kurdo como dices. Esa zona está poblada por una minoría kurda de un 37%.


----------



## mareas (17 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Respuesta (y poner estas cosas en spoiler por favor)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se que esto es una conversación que no va a llegar a ningún sitio, no hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver. Para dar respuesta a tus preguntas solo hay que recurrir a la ciencia, la ciencia de verdad. Biologia, Geología, Física, Química y todas sus ramas. Pero claro, no crees en la ciencia.

No has dado ninguna razón de que haya un ente superior más alla de que todo es muy complejo. Ni la darás porque no hay.

Y por supuesto, la Teoria de la Evolución no está desestimada.

¿Crees en la teoria de la creación cristiana o alguna nueva adaptación?
El mundo se creó en 6 días, la mujer salió de la costilla de Adán y todo eso..


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Not a Party to Conflict?… U.S. Government Media Outlet Directs Air Strikes on Crimea


Surely a negotiated settlement to the conflict in Ukraine and the wider security concerns of Russia should be a priority. But regrettably, Washington and its…




strategic-culture.org





El Gobierno de EE.UU. dirige ataques aéreos contra Crimea 


(Trad. DeepL)
16/12/2022

Editorial

*Sin duda, una solución negociada al conflicto de Ucrania y a las preocupaciones de seguridad más amplias de Rusia debería ser una prioridad. Pero, lamentablemente, Washington y sus secuaces europeos y de Kiev son incapaces de tal diplomacia.*

La emisora Radio Free Europe publicó esta semana descaradamente imágenes por satélite de bases militares rusas en Crimea y abogó abiertamente por que el régimen de Kiev lanzara ataques. La realidad es aún más aleccionadora y sombría. No sería el régimen de Kiev el que llevaría a cabo esos ataques, sino fuerzas especiales estadounidenses, británicas y de otros países de la OTAN que actuarían como cerebro y manos furtivas del régimen.

Moscú ya ha arremetido contra la OTAN por participar directamente en las hostilidades en Ucrania. El informe de la RFE corrobora las afirmaciones de Rusia. Es la autoadmisión por parte de Estados Unidos de ser parte en el conflicto.

Las imágenes de satélite fueron proporcionadas por una empresa privada estadounidense llamada Planet Labs, que tiene un historial de estrecha colaboración con el Pentágono. Las imágenes incluían una base aérea en Dzhankoy, descrita como uno de los principales centros logísticos. Los emplazamientos navales de Sebastopol también aparecían detallados, así como supuestos túneles de municiones en las montañas circundantes. Otros objetivos incluían posiciones antiaéreas cerca de Feodosia, en la península de Crimea. Desde el punto de vista de Moscú, la península es territorio soberano de la Federación Rusa. Sin embargo, aquí tenemos al portavoz mediático del gobierno estadounidense dando las coordenadas y pidiendo ataques aéreos contra "objetivos principales".

La RFE es propiedad al cien por cien del gobierno de Estados Unidos y tiene un largo y turbio historial de actuar como conducto de la CIA en Europa del Este durante el apogeo de la Guerra Fría. Que la publicación publique objetivos de ataques militares y abogue por tales acciones equivale a que Washington se declare abiertamente director de operaciones bélicas del régimen de Kiev.

Este papel por parte de Washington y sus aliados de la OTAN se lleva suponiendo desde que estalló el conflicto en Ucrania en febrero de este año. De hecho, durante los ocho años transcurridos desde el golpe de Estado en Kiev en 2014, Estados Unidos y sus socios de la OTAN han estado armando y preparando al régimen antirruso para la guerra, como admitió recientemente la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel.

Pero desde que estallaron las hostilidades en los últimos 10 meses, Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña, Polonia y otros miembros de la OTAN han participado activamente en el suministro no solo de armas, sino de entrenamiento, logística e inteligencia para atacar a las fuerzas rusas. Se cree que asesores estadounidenses y británicos han dirigido ataques aéreos ucranianos contra la central nuclear de Zaporozhye, así como, más recientemente, contra bases aéreas situadas en territorio ruso. También se cree que el asesinato de más de una docena de altos mandos militares rusos en los campos de batalla se debe a la información sobre objetivos cercanos proporcionada por la inteligencia estadounidense.

El hundimiento del Moskva, buque insignia de la armada rusa en la Flota del Mar Negro, con la pérdida de numeroso personal a bordo, es otro incidente que apunta a la implicación global de la OTAN en la prosecución de esta guerra.

A finales de octubre se cree que fuerzas especiales estadounidenses y británicas participaron en un audaz ataque con drones en Crimea. Ese incidente llevó a Moscú a cancelar temporalmente el acuerdo de transporte marítimo para la exportación de grano desde el Mar Negro.

Toda esta aparente participación en el conflicto ha sido descaradamente negada por Washington y sus aliados de la OTAN, que afirman categóricamente no ser parte en el conflicto. Esta misma semana, la administración Biden anunció que planeaba suministrar misiles Patriot a Ucrania, lo que Moscú condenó como otra grave escalada. El Pentágono rechazó las preocupaciones rusas y mantuvo que "Estados Unidos no está en guerra con Rusia y no buscamos el conflicto".

Estas alegres negaciones de responsabilidad en el conflicto son delirantes o mentiras descaradas. El hecho es que Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN están en guerra en Ucrania contra Rusia. El arsenal de armas y el apoyo financiero al régimen de Kiev están garantizando que el conflicto se prolongue y sea casi imposible detenerlo. Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea están financiando un régimen neonazi autoproclamado con 100.000 millones de dólares en ayuda militar y financiera.

Las armas suministradas a Ucrania son cada vez más sofisticadas y de mayor alcance, como los sistemas de artillería y antiaéreos HIMARS, ATACMS, IRIS-T y NASAMS. El anuncio de las entregas de Patriot supone una nueva escalada. Estos avanzados sistemas significan necesariamente que tropas estadounidenses, británicas, alemanas y de otros países de la OTAN están sobre el terreno en Ucrania disparando armas contra objetivos rusos. Resulta inconcebible que los reclutas ucranianos puedan manejar estos sistemas sin comandantes y asesores de la OTAN, cuando no auténticos gatilleros.

Además, fuentes militares estadounidenses y británicas han admitido que sus fuerzas especiales están operando de forma encubierta en Ucrania.

Todo esto contradice las promesas anteriores del presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, de no desplegar fuerzas estadounidenses ni armas balísticas en Ucrania porque eso podría desencadenar la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Biden ha estado mintiendo descaradamente. Lo cual no es sorprendente. Los líderes políticos estadounidenses llevan décadas mintiendo habitualmente sobre la agresión de la OTAN a Rusia.

Washington, Londres, Berlín, etc., están jugando a un despreciable juego de gaslighting. Es evidente que están involucrados en alimentar una guerra a las puertas de Rusia y es evidente que el objetivo de la guerra es el premio geopolítico final de instigar un cambio de régimen en Moscú. El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin ha deplorado sucintamente en varias ocasiones esta agenda imperialista occidental.

La agresión histórica contra Rusia ha culminado con el régimen de Kiev y su guerra respaldada por la OTAN. Esa guerra fue una campaña de baja intensidad durante ocho años hasta que este año alcanzó su forma plena.

Cuando un medio de comunicación propiedad del gobierno estadounidense publica imágenes por satélite de bases aéreas y navales en Crimea y define abiertamente esos lugares como "objetivos principales", entonces sabemos con certeza que el conflicto ha traspasado la conciencia hasta el nivel de la admisión pública. En resumen, es oficial.

Rusia ha advertido que considerará objetivos legítimos las baterías estadounidenses y de la OTAN en Ucrania. ¿Qué ocurrirá cuando los soldados estadounidenses, británicos, canadienses, alemanes, polacos y de otros países de la OTAN empiecen a regresar en bolsas para cadáveres?

Sin duda, una solución negociada al conflicto de Ucrania y a las preocupaciones de seguridad más amplias de Rusia debería ser una prioridad. Pero, lamentablemente, Washington y sus secuaces europeos y de Kiev son incapaces de tal diplomacia.

Por eso parece que Moscú se está dando cuenta de que la guerra en Ucrania debe terminar de forma decisiva por medios militares. No tiene sentido intentar negociar con mentirosos e ilusos. Ya se ha intentado en vano. El régimen de Kiev debe ser erradicado de una vez por todas.

Estados Unidos y la OTAN amenazan todo el tiempo con una peligrosa escalada. Pero Rusia tiene que terminar esta guerra en sus propios términos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (17 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> viendo esto ,todavia hay idiotas que pueden creer que ucrania puede ganar en una guerra de desgaste
> 
> La PICADORA DE CARNE de BAJMUT y el APOCALIPSIS de MARINKA



Santo cielo 

Pensaba por tus comentarios que el vídeo nos daría una información nueva y relevante de un frente que lleva meses estancado. Entro y solo veo un tanque disparando (no se ve una mierda) entre comentarios apocalípticos del periodista. Más tarde tenemos que aguantar puras especulaciones sobre la posibilidad de que los rusos desborden por los flancos a los ucranianos en Bajmut y otra especulación sobre que los ucranianos avancen en Svatove y Kreminna.

En resumen, un montón de minutos perdidos para enardecer a los ya convencidos de uno y otro bando y poseídos de la estúpida fe del carbonero.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso reacciona ante la retirada de licencias a canales en ruso en Moldavia

▪ Rusia considera la retirada de licencias a seis canales un acto de censura política;
▪ Con su decisión, Chisinau ha privado a millones de ciudadanos de una fuente de noticias en su lengua preferida;
▪ Rusia exige que las organizaciones internacionales pertinentes tomen medidas para rectificar la situación de la censura en Moldavia.

El 16 de diciembre, la Comisión para Situaciones de Emergencia de Moldavia revocó las licencias de seis canales de televisión en lengua rusa que "cubren injustamente los acontecimientos en Ucrania". Los canales en cuestión son Pervy v Moldovei, RTR-Moldova, Accent TV, NTV-Moldova, TV-6 y Orhei TV.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

En su comentario sobre los ataques con misiles de ayer contra infraestructuras ucranianas, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó del uso de señuelos en el ataque para engañar a las defensas aéreas ucranianas. Al hacerlo, se descubrieron y destruyeron las posiciones y cuatro radares de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea S-300 ucranianos en las regiones de Dnipropetrovsk y Zaporizhzhya.

Curiosamente, la destrucción de los cuatro radares mencionada por el estamento de defensa ruso coincide con los datos facilitados por el Estado Mayor ucraniano, que en su informe de ayer indicaba el uso de cuatro misiles de aviación X-59 y X-31P. Si la situación descrita por los militares de ambas partes realmente tuvo lugar, se puede hacer una suposición audaz de que el proceso de supresión y destrucción de los medios de defensa aérea de Ucrania durante los ataques con misiles de largo alcance en territorio ucraniano ha comenzado.

En nuestras publicaciones hemos escrito repetidamente sobre las perspectivas y la necesidad de atacar con fuego el sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano, y Rybar ha hablado recientemente extensamente sobre este tema. Esperamos que estas huelgas hayan servido para iniciar este largo e importante proceso.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ROBOTECH (17 Dic 2022)

Se habla de una ofensiva a Kiev, pero veo mucho más probable una ofensiva en la orilla del Dnieper más cercana a Rusia.
El posible ataque de Rusia por el norte de Ucrania puede trastocar el cálculo coste-beneficio de luchar por Ucrania para la OTAN.

La inmena mayoría de las reservas de gas de Ucrania se encuentran en el noreste del país. Recordemos la empresa gasística ucraniana Burisma en la que estaban metidos los hijos de Joe Biden, Mitt Romney y otros.


----------



## arangul (17 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Santo cielo
> 
> Pensaba por tus comentarios que el vídeo nos daría una información nueva y relevante de un frente que lleva meses estancado. Entro y solo veo un tanque disparando (no se ve una mierda) entre comentarios apocalípticos del periodista. Más tarde tenemos que aguantar puras especulaciones sobre la posibilidad de que los rusos desborden por los flancos a los ucranianos en Bajmut y otra especulación sobre que los ucranianos avancen en Svatove y Kreminna.
> 
> En resumen, un montón de minutos perdidos para enardecer a los ya convencidos de uno y otro bando y poseídos de la estúpida fe del carbonero.



vaya por delante que no sigo esta guerra,me pilla muy lejos,ademas esrtoy con lo de que dos no se pegan si uno no quiere,querian guerra,y aqui la tienen
y si,el video me ha impresionado,pense que era una guerra de escaramuzas ,y que conste que a veces leo el hilo,no p


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

De nuevo sobre la situación con los heridos y los muertos - un análisis de Rybar y la Crónica Militar

A pesar de los evidentes problemas del sistema sanitario ucraniano por los cortes de electricidad, la situación es desastrosa y por razones más prosaicas.

La situación de los heridos en las AFU es crítica. La situación más difícil se da en la dirección de Soledar, donde las pérdidas diarias en las batallas por Bajmut oscilan entre 50 y 100 personas de media.

Tampoco hay dónde guardar los cadáveres: no hay un entierro centralizado y está prohibido entregar los cuerpos a los familiares, para no molestar a la sociedad ucraniana con los hechos de las pérdidas.

Problemas con el personal médico

Los médicos y el personal sanitario compran la mayoría de sus equipos médicos y medicinas con su propio dinero.

Los salarios del personal médico son reducidos, incluso para los que trabajan en primera línea y arriesgan su vida. Por ejemplo, un cirujano en ejercicio tiene un salario de unas ocho mil hryvnias.

En Ucrania occidental no se está haciendo ningún esfuerzo serio para tratar a los heridos: a los médicos simplemente no les importan los heridos. Y si el paciente procede del centro o del este del país, no puede esperar un trato normal.

Para los occidentales son ciudadanos de segunda clase. El personal de enfermería se lo pasa todo por el forro y, a la primera oportunidad, les dan el alta y les envían de vuelta al frente.

Actitud hacia los heridos.

Si tienen suerte, los oficiales de alto rango pueden ser evacuados en helicóptero a hospitales de las regiones de Poltava y Dnipropetrovsk. Las personas con heridas moderadas o leves son trasladadas lo más atrás posible a hospitales del oeste de Ucrania o a Kiev.

Los hospitales de la línea del frente en las regiones de Donetsk y Kharkiv están saturados y no cuentan con los suministros adecuados.
Se está operando sobre el terreno a heridos graves. Se da prioridad a los extranjeros en caso de necesidad de asistencia in situ.

Los soldados ni siquiera pueden contar con este tipo de trato. Si se transportan fuera, sólo se hace en vehículos ordinarios, y los cuerpos se transportan en KAMAZ y camiones Ural.

Por ello, en el mejor de los casos, algunos quedan discapacitados y, en el peor, mueren debido al tratamiento inoportuno y a las condiciones insalubres. En la mayoría de los casos se produce gangrena seguida de amputación o absceso.

El gran número de cuerpos

Las morgues no dan abasto. El personal es lamentablemente escaso. El equipo no está disponible en número suficiente, se incumplen las condiciones de almacenamiento. Intentan distribuir los cadáveres no sólo a los depósitos de cadáveres, sino también a los hospitales municipales.

La mayoría de los cadáveres tienen que permanecer en la calle. Se han denunciado casos de ratas que devoran cadáveres y empeoran la situación epidemiológica en las ciudades.

Nadie se ocupa de los roedores, ya que las administraciones de las regiones no se preocupan por la vida de los ciudadanos de a pie. Lo más importante es que no se filtre en la red ningún dato sobre el número de muertos. Los familiares pueden llevarse los cadáveres, pero a cambio de un soborno de 300 $ (hasta la amenaza de incineración en caso de negarse a pagar, cuando se anuncian cadáveres tan delicados).

Los patólogos de hospitales y tanatorios no realizan autopsias. Las conclusiones sobre los resultados de la "pericia" se escriben a ojo, lo que permite dar las razones necesarias y omitir datos innecesarios.

La situación en Ucrania roza lo crítico debido al enorme número de muertos, el almacenamiento inadecuado de los cadáveres y la falta de medidas adecuadas de mantenimiento y enterramiento.

El aumento de la insalubridad y la agudización de la crisis energética acercan al país a una catástrofe epidemiológica a la que nadie intenta hacer frente. En Kiev se ha decidido no sólo guardar silencio sobre las bajas, sino también ocultar por todos los medios posibles el verdadero trato dado a los heridos y a los muertos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Dic 2022)

El proyecto de ley fortalece la responsabilidad penal del personal militar por incumplimiento de las órdenes de la jefatura. Probablemente, pronto serán castigados con más severidad.

Asimismo, se prohibirá a los jueces atenuar la pena o dictar sentencia condicional a los condenados por ciertos tipos de delitos: desobediencia (Art. 402), incumplimiento de una orden (Art. 403), amenazas o violencia contra un superior (Art. 405), abandono no autorizado de unidad militar (Art. 407), deserción (Art. 408), abandono no autorizado del campo de batalla (Art. 429).

Además, se incrementarán las penas por crímenes de guerra e infracciones administrativas. En particular, por ingerir bebidas alcohólicas por parte de militares.

Los medios ucranianos llamaron la atención sobre el hecho de que las categorías de delitos indicadas por los parlamentarios son las más "populares" entre aquellas por las que se juzga a los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Desde el 24 de febrero, los tribunales ucranianos han dictado al menos 150 sentencias por delitos “contra el orden establecido del servicio militar”. Tal vez haya más, pero al menos se pueden encontrar tantas sentencias en el Registro Unificado de Decisiones Judiciales.

La gran mayoría de ellos son clasificados. Sin embargo, las abiertas dan a entender que los tribunales muy a menudo aplican penas atenuantes o suspendidas a los militares acusados.

Por ejemplo, cuando un artículo implica una sentencia de 5 a 10 años, los jueces a menudo encuentran "circunstancias" y las sentencian a la pena mínima. Ahora, si el jefe de Estado firma, será más difícil hacerlo.


----------



## Malevich (17 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Lo curioso parece ser que la nobleza anglosajona, mas buena parte de la casta anglosajona que aún no se habia mezclado con el populacho britano, partio de inglaterra tras la invasión. Parece ser que tras divagar de un lado a otro se asentaron en el imperio bizantino y sirvieron como mercenarios en su ejército, asentandose al norte de la actual Anatolia, allí se pierden finalmente en la historia.



Es curioso. Porque su bárbaro lenguaje es anglosajón más que nada.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (17 Dic 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> El mas superficial y mas sesgado análisis que he visto en mucho tiempo sobre le tema alimentario en Europa es el de este "artículo" referenciado. Vamos una mentira tras otra.
> 
> Es todo lo contrario: La construcción de un sistema alimentario basado en la cantidad ( cuanta mas cantidad, mas caída de precio en origen y mas agricultura familiar expulsada del sector, en beneficio de corporaciones ), en el desperdicio, en la ineficiencia nutricional, dependiente de docenas de insumos energéticos, de flujos de mercancías globalizados, que se suponían baratos y controlados...es lo que se está quedando en entre dicho, haciendo subir el precio de `producción y creando incertidumbres sobre la seguridad de la cadena de suministros internacionalizados de que depende la "moderna agricultura industrial", de la que se benefician los mas grandes.
> 
> La estrategia de la Granja a la Mesa, el Pacto Verde, precisamente formulaban reformar, tímidamente, todo esto. Mal puede ser la causante del encarecimiento actual de los alimentos cuando ni siquiera se ha puesto en marcha. Y la primera medida que se apuntaba introducir, reducción de uso de pesticidas, la UE se está pensando retrasar/eliminar.



Supongo que sabes mas que los ganaderos y agricultores con los que he hablado.
¿eres productor del sector primario?
O uno de esos fantoches que se siente en un despacho y jamás ha visto el campo a decidir lo que pueden y no hacer en la España vaciada
No he visto tamaña demostración de soberbia y ignorancia y estupidez en mucho tiempo 









De la granja a la mesa. Dame veneno que quiero morir


De la granja a la mesa. La nefasta nueva política agraria europea que traerá la escasez y la carestía alimentaria a los ciudadanos europeos




3tde.es


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Milagro ucraniano: ¡el famoso ex combatiente nazi del batallón punitivo Kiev-1 y ex diputado Deidei ha "resucitado"!

La esposa del ex diputado de la Rada Yevhen Deidey ha declarado que está vivo y se encuentra bien. El 10 de marzo, la propia esposa de este famoso ucropatriota e informó de la muerte de su marido en la lucha por la independencia de Ucrania supuestamente.
De hecho, hace 9 meses Zhenya pateó las zapatillas al extranjero y huyó de la guerra, dejando atrás a su familia. - su mujer declara.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Malevich (17 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo mejor es que saben de sobra, cómo funciona Hispañistán y lo que los españoles se creen fuera del terruño:
> 
> " Soy ejjjpañoll tengo derechosssss"
> 
> ...



Si están con los ucronazis son nazis y/o delincuentes. 
Como los islamistas que están presos en Siria o Iraq, no me dan lástima.


----------



## McNulty (17 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Se habla de una ofensiva a Kiev, pero veo mucho más probable una ofensiva en la orilla del Dnieper más cercana a Rusia.
> El posible ataque de Rusia por el norte de Ucrania puede trastocar el cálculo coste-beneficio de luchar por Ucrania para la OTAN.
> 
> La inmena mayoría de las reservas de gas de Ucrania se encuentran en el noreste del país. Recordemos la empresa gasística ucraniana Burisma en la que estaban metidos los hijos de Joe Biden, Mitt Romney y otros.



Yo no me haría muchas ilusiones sobre ofensivas grandes, habiendo visto el desempeño ofensivo ruso. El Surovikin ahora está priorizando el no tener grandes bajas por encima de todo.

Tienes que ir limpiando casa a casa con cuidado, calle a calle, es jodidamente lento y difícil avanzar, lo estamos viendo en Bakhmut.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Hoy.......


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Se habla de una ofensiva a Kiev, pero veo mucho más probable una ofensiva en la orilla del Dnieper más cercana a Rusia.
> El posible ataque de Rusia por el norte de Ucrania puede trastocar el cálculo coste-beneficio de luchar por Ucrania para la OTAN.
> 
> La inmena mayoría de las reservas de gas de Ucrania se encuentran en el noreste del país. Recordemos la empresa gasística ucraniana Burisma en la que estaban metidos los hijos de Joe Biden, Mitt Romney y otros.



Cada día que pasa creo que por dónde ataquen los rusos es irrelevante...
Rusia está ablandando la carne, cada día solo en Bakhmut, 1000 ucranianos quedan ko entre muertos, heridos, rendidos y huidos.
Y en el resto de los frentes, otros tantos. Y sí, posiblemente los rusos exageran las bajas en general, pero cuando ves los videos comprendes que tal vez no exageran tanto.

Por tanto a este ritmo actual, de 2000 bajas diarias de ucranianos para la guerra, en febrero Ucrania se pone con otros 130.000 militares menos.
Y Rusia habrá perdido para entonces tal vez otros 10.000 soldados entre muertos y heridos.

Ucrania no tiene más carne (salvo tropas otan que no van a entrar).
Rusia sí, aparte de los 400.000 que metió hace dos meses a entrenarse.

Creo que ahora mismo es un evidente juego de machaque ruso. Económico, militar, sicológico.
Rusia estabilizó su economía, que era lo más jodido. Ahora es cuestión de tiempo, y Rusia tiene todo el del mundo.

Si yo fuera Surovikin, no metía a nadie hasta el veranito, cuando a Ucrania solo le queden cojos en sus trincheras, y a la UE no le quede gas alguno. Cero.

De momento, Alemania tiene gas para 87 días, y bajando (consume más de un 1% al día de su stock). Ese es el país importante en el que fijarse.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Ataques de ayer en Kharkiv CHPP-5

En el ataque masivo con misiles de ayer contra la infraestructura energética de Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas volvieron a alcanzar la CHPP-5 de Kharkiv.

▪ Según nuestros informes, los golpes alcanzaron tanques de hidrógeno y la planta de hidrógeno, un taller químico con una instalación de tratamiento químico del agua, así como tanques cercanos de almacenamiento de agua clarificada y tanques de decantación.

▪ Se asestó otro golpe a la bomba de tratamiento de aguas residuales contaminadas por petróleo, que forma parte de la tecnología de tratamiento de aguas. Los invernaderos situados junto a la caseta de bombeo resultaron dañados.

En esta ocasión, el ataque incendiario a la CHPP-5 puede considerarse crítico, ya que sin hidrógeno no es posible enfriar los generadores (en consecuencia, están completamente parados).

Sin un tratamiento químico del agua, es imposible obtener agua clarificada para utilizarla en las calderas de vapor y compensar las redes de calefacción.

Hoy se están llevando a cabo reparaciones en la clausurada CHPP-5. La ciudad recibe energía de la CHP-3, que sigue intacta; el metro ya ha reanudado su funcionamiento en el centro regional y las comunicaciones han vuelto parcialmente.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

El hijoPutin con Medvedev han copiado a la perfección el plan y estrategia de Hitler en Alemania de los años 30'. Lavando los cerebros a su población, metiéndoles que son seres superiores y su nación indestructible, y por ello todas las naciones vecinas son inferiores y les quieren por ello hacer daño y representan amenaza directa a su seguridad. 

Con eso se sienten con el derecho invadir y someter todos los demás. Chechenia, Georgia y ahora Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Estructuras defensivas y posiciones de las AFU en Bakhmut

Cada vez aparecen más vídeos de Bakhmut (Artemivsk) con la construcción de estructuras defensivas en la zona urbanizada. Vimos algunos de los vídeos y geolocalizamos los objetos captados en el encuadre, así como las ubicaciones de las formaciones ucranianas:

➖ Cerca de la plaza junto a la Casa de la Cultura, en la intersección de las calles Mira y Vasyl Pershyn, se han erigido erizos antitanque. Hace unos días, la maquinaria también se aparcaba cerca de las casas para evitar el impacto directo de los proyectiles.

Coordenadas: 48.5869010, 38.0024251

➖ Cerca de allí, en la cercana calle Independencia, los ingenieros cavan trincheras justo en las aceras para los pelotones de tiradores:

Coordenadas: 48.587613, 38.003848

➖ Desde la parte suroeste de la ciudad, la artillería de las AFU está trabajando. Uno de los puestos está en la calle del Estudiante, cerca del edificio del Centro Islámico, aún sin terminar.

Coordenadas: 48,5820278, 37,9715000.

Estos son sólo ejemplos aislados: el número real de puntos de tiro, refugios equipados a largo plazo y barreras antitanque en la ciudad es mucho mayor.

Sin embargo, incluso éstas muestran claramente que las formaciones ucranianas no planean abandonar simplemente Bajmut. Contrariamente a las informaciones ocasionales según las cuales las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se estarían retirando de la ciudad, sólo la están preparando para su defensa.

Las formaciones ucranianas sólo pueden abandonar la ciudad si se ven amenazadas por un cerco. De lo contrario, será asaltada con combates en los edificios y grandes destrozos, como en Popasna, Severodonetsk y Mariupol.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (17 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Y los ucranianos? No lo llevan haciendo desde hace más de 8 años? El otro día no hicieron un bombardeo masivo contra poblacion civil?



No hombre no, tu piensa en los besitos de los rusos a las "babushkas ucranianas", que son todas nazis, no lo olvides, no vayas a perder tu relato...qué son para ti, subhumanos o algo así?


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Estruendo en Luhansk
▪Los informes dicen que se trata de un caza entrando en supersónico, no de una explosión.
▪ Mientras tanto, la cadena especula con que el estruendo sea obra de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea que interceptan un objeto.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (17 Dic 2022)

Lancets letales destruyen obuses M-777 estadounidenses
Cada vez aparecen más vídeos del ejército ruso destruyendo los sistemas de artillería de tres ejes suministrados a Kiev por Estados Unidos.
El primer vídeo fue grabado al suroeste de la ciudad de Chasov Yar, ocupada por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, en el distrito de Artemivskiy de la DNR.
El segundo vídeo se grabó en la región de Kherson.
En ambos casos, los obuses fueron detectados y destruidos por impactos precisos de los UAV kamikazes en posiciones de combate sobre el terreno.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (17 Dic 2022)

*Backhmut 5 ratas menos *


----------



## Adriano II (17 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cada día que pasa creo que por dónde ataquen los rusos es irrelevante...
> Rusia está ablandando la carne, cada día solo en Bakhmut, 1000 ucranianos quedan ko entre muertos, heridos, rendidos y huidos.
> Y en el resto de los frentes, otros tantos. Y sí, posiblemente los rusos exageran las bajas en general, pero cuando ves los videos comprendes que tal vez no exageran tanto.
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis

Esto no es una guerra Rusia - Ucrania esto es una guerra Rusia - OTAN o mejor dicho Rusia - USA pq la OTAN es USA y una banda de palanganeros que rinden obediencia ciega a su amo y señor.

Si Ucrania se queda sin "mano de obra" meterán a Polonia (de hecho en la práctica ya está metida), si Polonía se queda sin carne de cañón meterán a Rumanía y así con toda Europa y lo que no es Europa

En cuanto al armamento irán pidiendo a todo el mundo (en el sentido literal) una "contribución a la causa" como hicieron con Marruecos al más puro estilo "impuesto revolucionario" y si no te muestras "solidario" y contribuyes atente a las consecuencias ...

El gran error de Rusia ha sido no identificar claramente cual es su enemigo real en esta guerra (el resto Ucrania incluida no son más que palanganeros a las órdenes de su amo) y déjarle claro que no se pueden "ver los toros desde la barrera" mientras otros mueren por ellos

Hablas de Alemania, por Dios pero si les han reventado a la puta cara la infraestructura más valiosa de su pais y no se han atrevido a decir ni mu

Si se quedan sin gas se cagarán de frío y su industria se irá a tomar por culo pero seguirán a las de órdenes de una amo a quien eso le importa una mierda (o incluso se alegra por quitarse competencia)

O Rusia pone en el punto de mira a USA, les mira a los ojos y les dice muy en serio que la próxima ostia se la van a comer ellos y que no les va a gustar nada pq van a dejar de perder el tiempo con palanganeros o aquí no hay remedio ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Ya están acercandose al centro de la ciudad y subnormales como @terro6666 diciendo que mas da cuantos mueran, seguro que tu no vas y prefieres quedarte en tu comodo sillón con tus doritos. puto sionazi


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis
> 
> Esto no es una guerra Rusia - Ucrania esto es una guerra Rusia - OTAN o mejor dicho Rusia - USA pq la OTAN es USA y una banda de palanganeros que rinden obediencia ciega a su amo y señor.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es meter 5000 soldados y otra es que Francia, Alemania, Polonia, los balticos y grecia, por decir algo, anuncien que entran a combatir en Rusia. No se lo creen ni ellos, ni te lo crees tú.

Tu has visto algún avion otan por la zona en este año? Ni uno. CERO.
Por tanto, nada va a pasar. Ni ahora, ni mañana.

Y cometes el error de pensar que el gas es solo para el frío. El gas sobre todo, es para la industria. Y cuando Alemania se quede sin gas, se queda sin industria. Y sin industria, te quedas sin fabricar, y sin vender, y sin ingresos. Y sin trabajos. Eso es el auténtico frio. Y hasta ahora Alemania no ha tenido ningún problema. Te crees tú que cuando Alemania tenga un 30% de stock de gas, va a seguir sin pasar nada? 

Tienes mucha prisa, eres occidental y se te disculpa. Tu sientate tranquilo a esperar.
Si queda lo mejor hombre, no tengas prisa, que las prisas, son malas consejeras.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

Hilo interesante:


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El primer sometedor de españa en la era moderna fue paco el hijoputa. A usa.



Yo no soy pro Franco para nada. Más bien todo lo contrario. Pero esa jugada , entonces era muy lógica. Creo q fue en el 53. España estaba aislada y él no las tenía todas consigo de que no le organizaran un golpe o un asesinato. 

Les hizo ver a USA que su régimen era lo mejor para evitar q España cayera o peligrara caer en el comunismo. USA tiene amplia experiencia en permitir dictaduras de todo tipo si se convierten en aliados y vasallos.

Enfoca mejor tu indignación no con el amigo de Hitler y Musolini,que hizo lo posible por hacer sobrevivir su régimen ,sino con una nación democrática como USA que se las dá de exportadora de valores y libertades . Pasada la SGM USA fue capaz de dejar en Europa un país fascista , para nada le importó lo que pasó en España antes, durante y después de la guerra civil, incluso el apoyo militar a Hitler, recursos materiales para Alemania nazi o esconder a criminales. 

Por cierto, creo que el apoyo de Texaco a Franco enviando petróleo fue fundamental para poder continuar y ganar la guerra civil, imagino que el gobierno estaba al tanto o incluso lo ordenarla.


----------



## terro6666 (17 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ya están acercandose al centro de la ciudad y subnormales como @terro6666 diciendo que mas da cuantos mueran, seguro que tu no vas y prefieres quedarte en tu comodo sillón con tus doritos. puto sionazi



Se están acercando al centro de la ciudad, mientras tanto en el mundo real.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Se están acercando al centro de la ciudad, mientras tanto en el mundo real.



si si en el mundo real, me rio de tus tonterias subnormal y me pones como fuente a un imbécil pro-ukronazi que se inventa noticias sobre lo mal que lo están llevando los rusos, eres previsible nazi


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (17 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En que por mucho que en esa definición hayan metido lo de 'voluntad expresa de la propia persona', en el concepto de eutanasia no es obligatoria tal 'voluntad expresa'.
> 
> Suicidio: matarse a sí mismo.
> 
> ...



Si lo son desde el punto de vista práctico, juridico, legal. La voluntad de llevar adelante leyes que abreviaran el sufrimiento humano, por parte de de asociaciones y grupos humanos cristalizó con un término técnico " suave" para no causar tal vez el rechazo psicológico como lo hubiera hecho por entonces algo tan frio como "suicidio asistido" y que hubiera suscitado más repudio.
De hecho la definición que he puesto es la primera que aparece en google y la que se acepta cuasi universalmente. No hay más amigo. La eutanasia sólo puede aceptarse legal, jurídica, ética y prácticamente como suicidio asistido


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo mejor es que saben de sobra, cómo funciona Hispañistán y lo que los españoles se creen fuera del terruño:
> 
> " Soy ejjjpañoll tengo derechosssss"
> 
> ...



Ese no se ha enterado que esta prisionero y va de graciosete...


----------



## manodura79 (17 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó de que los ataques de ayer, además de golpear la estructura de poder ucraniana, destruyeron cuatro radares SAM S-300 ucranianos que habían sido descubiertos y destruidos durante los ataques.
> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso también informó de que la mayoría de los misiles fueron lanzados por el sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano contra objetivos falsos, lanzados deliberadamente para despistar al sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano.
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo dilema. ¿Cómo te enfrentas a un señuelo? O gastas munición a tutiplen o solo te queda resar para que ningún punto crítico sea alcanzado. Luego está el tema que mientras menos luz se consuma los puntos críticos quedarán iluminados como árboles de navidad. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

El ataque a #NordStream fue un terrible ataque contra la infraestructura vital europea, fue un acto de terrorismo ambiental - Una desastrosa liberación de #Methane - ¿Por qué el #EU muestra tan poco interés en averiguar quién lo hizo? ¿Tienen miedo de que no les guste la respuesta...?


----------



## BananeroGrone (17 Dic 2022)

aun siguen los rusos haciendo el ridículo después de 9 meses, los campos ucranianos mas fértiles que nunca gracias al tripero ruso!

URAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Karma bueno (17 Dic 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> El vocero Nazi defecando sus off topics consabidos para mayor propaganda y captación de tráfico de la mierda web de la que debe ser colaborador.
> 
> *No se si la prohibición de por vida de usar, por ejemplo, marihuana, llama su atención o no. ¿me lo puede aclarar?*



Echa usted mas mierda por su boca, que yo por el culo...


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los rusos realizan reconocimientos antes de cada ataque masivo y lanzan Shahids con antelación - El portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana revela las tácticas del ejército ruso
> 
> ▪ "Lo estudian todo antes de un ataque. Del reconocimiento aéreo y espacial al reconocimiento terrestre y de agencias. Incluso las redes sociales y los medios de comunicación social. Están estudiando la mejor ruta a seguir antes de un nuevo ataque", dijo el portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea, Yuri Ignat.
> ▪ El mal tiempo no es un obstáculo para los golpes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, y con buen tiempo pueden controlar los efectos de sus ataques.
> ...



Muy inteligente. Yo siempre pensé que esto es lo que habría que hacer. Incluso se debería intentar nada más localizar los radares enviar otros misiles , hordas de ellos y tb con señuelos , para anularlos...y si es posible que estos segundos salgan desde otra ubicación, por ejemplo NE , y lleguen minutos después de haber llegado los otros señuelos desde la ubicación habitual.

Otros días deben de llegar en la Primera ola señuelos mezclados con misiles, no puede hacerse todos los días el mismo patrón.

Por otro lado hay que evaluar que cuestan los señuelos y que cuestan los antimisiles. Si cuestan menos pues a producirlos masivamente.

También se pueden abaratar los señuelos, no hace falta usar geranios. Se pueden usar algún tipo de señuelo q acelere mucho en los últimos 20 km para parecer un misil.

También se pueden enviar misiles a poca velocidad rodeados de señuelos y que aceleren cuando estén cerca de su objetivo.

Por último se pueden diseñar /enviar misiles
que llegado a cierta distancia arrojen 4 o 6 señuelos. O arrojar muchos señuelos desde aviones, bien cazas o bombarderos a altura.
Imaginemos un bombardero a gran altura lanzando de 50 a 200 drones que por la poca distancia y no precisar de mucho combustible puedan ser más ligeros ( señuelos y misiles )

Es un mundo con muchas posibilidades.

Otra posibilidad es atacar objetivos en Kiev, por ejemplo centros oficiales para detectar radares que sí podrían ser atacados por infiltrados.

Atacar y anular radares debe de ser el objetivo número uno. Permitiría una mayor acción de la aviación.

Por último se puede ofrecer una recompensa a quien indique la ubicación de un antiaéreo. Se le paga traslado a Rusia, alquiler de vivienda por un año y 100.000 euros. El delator ha de ser discreto y tras confirmación del objetivo y destrucción tendría que él o su familias salir discretamente vía Bielorusia o Polonia-Bielorusia. Aún recuerdo el militar ucro q en un vídeo vendió un tanque a un ruso y hasta aceptó los rublos.


----------



## ProfeInsti (17 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> Se que esto es una conversación que no va a llegar a ningún sitio, no hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver. Para dar respuesta a tus preguntas solo hay que recurrir a la ciencia, la ciencia de verdad. Biologia, Geología, Física, Química y todas sus ramas. Pero claro, no crees en la ciencia.
> 
> No has dado ninguna razón de que haya un ente superior más alla de que todo es muy complejo. Ni la darás porque no hay.
> 
> ...



Si pretendes que te demostremos ahora la existencia de Dios, me temo que no es posible.
Tú tampoco puedes demostrar lo contrario.
Jesús dijo: Ni la ciencia, ni la filosofía, ni las religiones podrán demostrar la existencia de Dios.
Como los políticos no ofrecen soluciones, ahora la gente mira a la ciencia, pero la ciencia tampoco es la solución.
Evidentemente que la creación cristiana es falsa, son metáforas para que la gente de aquellos tiempos lo entendieran.
La Teoría de la Evolución no está desestimada, pero casi.
Si te sirve de algo te diré que en la creación del universo y en la del ser humano hay un diseño y un proceso muy inteligente.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

Cuanto en vez de coca, te llega caca:


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (17 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Se están acercando al centro de la ciudad, mientras tanto en el mundo real.



El "mundo real" dices que es el de Galileo?    
podrias especificar esa posicion tomada de la que hablas?


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Chicas, vestido de novia blanco está DESFASADO.
si queréis estar a la ÚLTIMA....

Con este , TOP TRENDING ASEGURADO


----------



## Clavisto (17 Dic 2022)

Es una de esas vivencias de la más temprana juventud que sin saber porqué motivo no se ha difuminado de mi memoria. Por supuesto no recuerdo nada de lo hablado en nuestra última hora de aquella madrugada feliz, íbamos borrachos, pero sí juraría ante quien fuera el lugar: una pequeña placita de la parte vieja del pueblo que poseía uno de los mejores bustos de don Quijote que haya visto. Supongo que fue esto lo que animó mi verborrea, algo que por otra parte no era nada raro en mi en aquel tiempo. También estoy por asegurar que ocurrió durante las vacaciones de Navidad más que en las de verano. Sí, hacía frío. De hecho nos fuimos del último garito los dos juntos para despejarnos un poco antes de llegar a casa. Una noche más no habíamos pillado cacho.

¿Qué tendríamos? ¿quince, dieciséis años? No más. 

Él vivía en Madrid y venía por aquí en vacaciones. Era primo de alguien de la pandilla (no consigo recordar de quien) y pasaba esos días en la casa de sus abuelos (esto lo he sabido hoy) Ya entonces era un chico fuerte y alto, aunque no guapo y sí muy inocentón. Imaginarlo en una pelea de aquellas era cosa imposible. Ni bebiendo se ponía violento. Esto es algo que con el tiempo he ido comprobando: la gente fuerte de verdad no se violenta hasta que no queda otra opción. Y ahora que estoy recordando aquellos años de esperanzas vienen a mi memoria algunas imágenes suyas en forma de pacificador entre etílicas disputas de colegas. Era verlo ponerse en medio con aquel corpachón, serio casi hasta el dolor y acabarse la tormenta. 

Éramos unos críos cuando vivimos aquella memorable noche de Navidad. Unos críos que habían bebido demasiado. Y allí, en la placita, sentados los dos en uno de esos estupendos bancos de mármol, con la fría noche clara y estrellada, en presencia del bárbaro Quijote de hierro fundido que retaba al cielo con la lanza de su siempre firme brazo a las estrellas, le dije tales cosas que acabamos dándonos un gran abrazo casi entre lágrimas. 

No pasó mucho tiempo más hasta que nos perdimos de vista.


- Hola, Kufisto -dijo.
- Hola, Antonio, ¿qué tal el paseo?. ¿Café?
- Bien. Sí.

Todavía no eran las diez de la mañana y yo ya lo tenía todo enfilado en el bar, guiso del mediodía incluido. Ayer me acosté antes de las ocho (tamaño era el cansancio) y hoy, nuevo como un recién nacido, desperté a eso de las cinco y media casi sin creer que se pudiera dormir tanto. 

Como podréis suponer por el saludo no es la primera vez que Antonio viene al bar. Pero sí puedo deciros que lo reconocí a golpe de vista la primera vez que lo hizo, aún pasados treinta años largos de la última vez que nos vimos. Esa mañana entro en compañía de uno de sus hijos, un buen bigardo, el mayor, un adolescente serio y con gafas pero que no me pareció tan grande como lo fue su padre a su edad. 

El gran cansancio de ayer y el pronto despertar de hoy se conjugaron para que hubiese algo más de tiempo. Y hablamos algo más.

Se metió en el ejército. Hizo carrera. Ha estado en muchas guerras. Ahora está más tranquilo, un buen puesto en el Ministerio de Defensa. Y bien situado se está viniendo al pueblo. Madrid, hoy más que nunca, no queda lejos del corazón de La Mancha. Una buena casa en el pueblo de sus ancestros, un casoplón en construcción en las afueras, en uno de los barrios nobles, el hogar definitivo para su familia, el último sitio, la última casa.


Antonio no pregunta nada. Sigue siendo aquel chaval que conocí. Va en el oficio. Va en el carácter.

Una vez, poco después de aquel sorpresivo reencuentro, le comenté algo de los viejos colegas y contestó que había estado con alguno de ellos. En su mirada vi lo que le hablaron de mi.

Pero sigue viniendo por aquí. Todos los fines de semana. Aposta viene a tomar el café de su paseo.


-Oye -le dije hoy- ¡A ver si quedamos un día para andar por ahí!
- ¡Claro, Kufisto, claro! -rió-


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

Los medios revelan nuevos detalles sobre la explosión de un "regalo" ucraniano en la sede de la policía polaca El arma había sido entregada por un tren especial que circulaba entre Polonia y Ucrania, afirma la radio Zet


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Si pretendes que te demostremos ahora la existencia de Dios, me temo que no es posible.
> Tú tampoco puedes demostrar lo contrario.
> Jesús dijo: Ni la ciencia, ni la filosofía, ni las religiones podrán demostrar la existencia de Dios.
> Como los políticos no ofrecen soluciones, ahora la gente mira a la ciencia, pero la ciencia tampoco es la solución.
> ...



hahaha los creacionistas evangélicos nunca decepcionáis. ¿Qué es la realidad empírica comparada con vuestra Verdad Revelada?. Evidentemente nada. 

Yo paso de seguir hablando de este tema porque es necesario que la contraparte tenga cierta formación que no se adquiere en la sección de letras de las bibliotecas.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (17 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> si si en el mundo real, me rio de tus tonterias subnormal y me pones como fuente a un imbécil pro-ukronazi que se inventa noticias sobre lo mal que lo están llevando los rusos, eres previsible nazi



Pero dime, te a gustado el vídeo de orcos muertos en Bakmut?


----------



## manodura79 (17 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Yo no me haría muchas ilusiones sobre ofensivas grandes, habiendo visto el desempeño ofensivo ruso. El Surovikin ahora está priorizando el no tener grandes bajas por encima de todo.
> 
> Tienes que ir limpiando casa a casa con cuidado, calle a calle, es jodidamente lento y difícil avanzar, lo estamos viendo en Bakhmut.



Desde el bar, la única posibilidad de ofensiva rusa la veo cercando alguna gran ciudad del norte como Jarkov una vez que la infraestructura esté liquidada. Poner el frente en el Dniéper y volar los puentes. Visto lo visto no creo que los rusos se aventuren a entrar en ciudades de más de 200 000 habitantes.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## terro6666 (17 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> El "mundo real" dices que es el de Galileo?
> podrias especificar esa posicion tomada de la que hablas?



Toma te especifico está, esto son ganancias , conquistar pueblos enteros y no avanzar dos farolas.


----------



## manodura79 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Anda, dos años. Cómo en Cuba si no matriculas en la universidad. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Respuesta (y poner estas cosas en spoiler por favor)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedo contestar a preguntas bien formuladas, en casi todas respondiendo que no tengo ni idea. A lo que no puedo contestar es a falacias cognitivas envueltas en signos de interrogación. Leo tu comentario de Darwin y me entra la misma perplejidad que escuchar al barbudo de Cuarto Milenio.

Míralo de esa forma cínica. La Teoría de la Evolución, con más agujeros que un colador por lo mal que se entiende, ha aportado al conocimiento humano muchísimo más que las interpretaciones creacionistas de la Biblia.


----------



## niraj (17 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ritter viene a decir que la entrevista de The Economist a Zaluzhnyi y Zelensky se preparó a propósito
> para sacar a Zelensky y preparar al general como su reemplazo. Ritter ve señales de que Washington
> está haciendo parecido, y que los *rusos dicen del general "un hombre honorable y un luchador decente".*
> 
> ...



Dudo mucho que los rusos vayan diciendo que Zaluzhnyi es una persona honorable y decente. Para muestra de lo que es ese personaje, esto es lo que dijo en esa entrevista:









КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me





"Los rusos deben ser asesinados "( general zaluzhny sobre la nueva religión de Ucrania)
Muchos se sorprendieron por las numerosas imágenes de las redadas de la SBU en las iglesias ortodoxas. Y ahora zaluzhny, un conocido amante de los símbolos paganos y la esvástica nazi, anunció que en Ucrania, en lugar de la ortodoxia, había una nueva religión, que se reduce a un solo mandamiento: "*¡los Rusos solo deben ser asesinados! Y lo más importante es no tener miedo de hacerlo".*

Y ahora traté de imaginar que la revista súper duper liberal the Economist imprimiera la frase "los Judíos deben ser asesinados", "los Negros deben ser asesinados" o incluso "los Ucranianos deben ser asesinados". ¡No puedes hacer eso! ¡Esto es propaganda de odio nacional y racial!¿Y con los rusos? Sobre ellos se puede! ¡Toda la esencia de la Europa moderna y liberal!


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Dic 2022)

Algunos vídeos molones que ha subido Fighterbomber ultimamente.



*t.me/fighter_bomber/9937*



Esta publicación aquí es solo para que escuches esta canción una vez más.

Este es el tema musical de la serie "Invitado del futuro".

En un instante, esta canción se convirtió en nuestro éxito nacional e himno.
El himno de mi generación.
Mi himno.

Nos quitaba el aliento y el corazón comenzaba a latir más fuerte y rápido.

Con esta canción crecimos, hicimos amigos, estudiamos, nos enamoramos, esperábamos y creíamos que nos esperaba un futuro brillante, limpio y hermoso.
Nuestra belleza queda lejos.
*
Nadie tenía dudas de que teníamos un futuro hermoso.

Y luego nos lo robaron.
*
Apareció otro país, otros valores, otros conceptos y escuchar tales canciones no estaba en sintonía con los nuevos valores, no era prestigioso, no estaba de moda y no era elegante.

No había canciones así.

Pero en algún lugar profundo, en el fondo, creo y espero que vuelva.

De lo contrario, todo será en vano.


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Uno del PSOE no cumpliendo con sus obligaciones fiscales y defraudando dinero?. Es absolutamente imposible. Es claramente una difamación intolerable.


----------



## vegahermosa (17 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con tu análisis
> 
> Esto no es una guerra Rusia - Ucrania esto es una guerra Rusia - OTAN o mejor dicho Rusia - USA pq la OTAN es USA y una banda de palanganeros que rinden obediencia ciega a su amo y señor.
> 
> ...



me gustaría entrar en detalles mas extensos, pero tampoco creo que este tipo de sistema sea lo apropiado, me parece mas para cuando uno toma una cerveza o un vinito y conversa tranquilamente. 

por un lado yo he vivido la ultima parte de la guerra fria de bloques anterior desde los reportes por radio de las famosas reuniones de gorbachov y reagan en el 86 a traves de radio nacional en islandia hasta ver en directo por la tele la caida del muro de berlin, es de lo que hago memoria con la bisoñez de un adolescente que tampoco tenia muy claro que estaba pasando, ni siquiera la gente mas mayor sabía muy bien de que iba el asunto porque les habian metido en la cabeza lo de que rusia era muy mala y estados unidos muy bueno, y que estabamos en una crisis economica en españa galopante que alejaba las preocupaciones del mundo del debate familiar o social. 

hecha esta entradilla, cuando ya tuve mas madurez para poder leer por mi cuenta y no sin dificultades extremas de encontrar algo limpio y sin sesgo pro - bloque estados unidos, me di cuenta de que estados unidos había hecho un grandísimo trabajo oscuro para anular a su viejo rival sovietico, le había quitado aliados diplomáticamente toda vez que ya vieron la debilidad de jruschov cuando se fue a estados unidos a abrir puentes con sus colegas, y no se daba cuenta que toda su influencia en la américa hispánica se estaba anulando, tampoco les importaba mucho ya que este tenia ideas occidentalistas para la nueva urss, y quería romper con el legado stalinista, hasta metafóricamente escupiendo sobre esa tumba, después siguieron anulando las influencias rusas en asia, les obligaron a participar ayudando a vietnam con armas y dinero en la guerra del vietnam, estados unidos sufrió pérdidas y perdió de hecho esa guerra pero consiguió crear una fisura en la urss, ya no apostaba fuerte, y luego en afganistán que fue a la postre la estocada final para el régimen, perdían soldados, dinero, recursos, estados unidos les estaba desangrando. y seguía trabajando en comprar voluntades diplomáticas por todo el mundo y anular a la union sovietica como segundo arbitro del mundo. 

en europa con el plan marshall compraron todo lo que podían comprar y metieron sus lobbys para que el futuro proyecto unionista europeo pudiera acabar con las viejas rencillas y durante mucho tiempo llovio el dinero de estados unidos a europa, convirtieron a alemania en el motor del continente, al fin y al cabo era su niña bonita y la historia reciente ya sabemos que es lo que nos espera, la inmolacion al tio sam. 

por otro lado ¿qué hace rusia hoy? lo que hizo estados unidos entonces a la urss. anular su influencia por el mundo, los primeros pasos áfrica y oriente medio, lo que ya no parecia interesar a las administraciones yankis, lo iba recogiendo rusia inteligentemente, y con china como el nuevo mister marshall de los pobres. 

estados unidos ya no va a poder alcanzar a rusia y china, los dos han formado un binomio y no pueden enfrentarse directamente dos potencias nucleares por el miedo a la mutua destruccion, asi que estados unidos intenta la vieja tactica del tonto util que ponga la carne de cañon pero se esta desangrando como le paso a la urss en su dia y no lo están viendo.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

La movilización en Rusia no ha terminado. Está en pausa. Los reclutas reclutados en el otoño de 2023 servirán durante 2 años, no 1,5 - oficial de redacción de la región de Moscú Mikhail Fotin. Es porque los vecinos de Rusia se están uniendo a la OTAN.

El video fue eliminado más tarde y siguieron las excusas.


----------



## Zhukov (17 Dic 2022)

Por cierto os recomiendo esta estupenda página. Es como una wikipedia de los conflictos, cubrieron primero la guerra de Siria, ahora la de Ucrania, al administrador, Petri Kroh, le ha gustado mi recuento y ha añadido mi última entrada 









Russian special operation in Ukraine - A Closer Look On Syria


Some sources. Official reports, by Konashenkov, here. Unofficial, Strelkov comments, almost daily




acloserlookonsyria.shoutwiki.com





Es un recurso muy útil porque recogen información de todas partes y la sistematizan, aquí por ejemplo hay un gráfico sobre las pérdidas de material de guerra de Ucrania



https://i.postimg.cc/251NkNVN/Ukrainian-Weapons-Systems-Destroyed.png



es un poco liosa para navegar, pero tienen mucha info.


----------



## crocodile (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Con todo lo que le están pagando los Bastardos tiene que tener cuentas hasta en marte.


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuanto en vez de coca, te llega caca:



Pues como le salga Miyagi lo tiene claro y no me extrañaría ya que en judo Putin es cinturón negro 8 dan:
Zelensky 44 años.
Putin 70 años.

El judo es defensivo, busca la inmovilización, una vez se logra la inmovilización hay 3 opciones letales que obviamente no se hacen: Desnucamiento, rotura de tráquea o estrangulación.








Rear naked choke - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












JUDO EN FAMILIA - 3.- Shime-Waza (Estrangulaciones)


Shime-Waza (Estrangulaciones): Son aquellas técnicas que controlan al adversario estrangulando su cuello mediante la/s mano/s, pierna/s o solapa/s, o una combinación de ellas. Su función es que, como consecuencia de su correcta ejecución, el contrario solicite el abandono. Sólo se pueden emplear




sites.google.com


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Uno del PSOE no cumpliendo con sus obligaciones fiscales y defraudando dinero?. Es absolutamente imposible. Es claramente una difamación intolerable.



¡Ni Flik, ni Flok! combulutus a babor.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Dic 2022)

*t.me/fighter_bomber/9931


*

Eslovaquia, aparentemente, entregará a Ucrania una docena de sus MIG-29.

Como curiosidad, estas son versiones modernizadas que de hecho hemos modernizado nosotros.

¿Y quién hubiera pensado que un país de la OTAN enviaría estas armas a la guerra contra nosotros? Nadie podría haberlo pensado.

¿Verdad? Para eso hay que tener cerebro.

*1.* Después de leer hasta este lugar, algunos expertos se descompondrán en los comentarios para escribir sobre los marcadores astutos que, de manera única y de cualquier manera, nuestros expertos volvieron a los Mig Eslovacos durante la modernización. Y tan pronto como khokhol intente incluso despegar en nuestra dirección, los marcadores reproducirán inmediatamente el himno de Rusia en los teléfonos del piloto, y el avión, haciendo un bucle, se pegará a sus hermanos eslovacos.

Se puede decir que incluso en la versión modernizada Eslovaca, la composición de las armas en el avión no ha cambiado, siguen siendo los mismos misiles Aire-Aire Soviéticos, pero por supuesto, debemos esperar que puedan llevar un par de HARM. No creo que sea más serio.

Noticias de servicio y de paso, de hecho, la situación en el campo de batalla no cambia.

*2.* Será sobre Kiev un hijo de puta con una cara de niño, el distintivo de llamada de un criminal nazi, que se graduó en la escuela vuelo llamado Ivan Kozhedub, chocar contra ellos en Geranios. 

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nota 1: A veces Fighterbomber usa en sus mensajes de telegram lenguaje de calle y la verdad es que cuesta mucho entenderle. **He cambiado el color de la letra a Rojo porque ningún traductor (Google o Yandex) consiguen hacer entendible lo que quiere indicar. 

En este caso supongo que es una coña del mismo con respecto a un posible dispositivo marcador que le hayan puesto a los Migs Eslovacos durante la modernización, una especie de troleo, claramente una broma.

Nota 2. Supongo que habla sobre el piloto Ucraniano de Mig-29 que usa el apodo Karaya (mote que usaba el As Alemán de la II G.M. Erich Hartmann). El Karaya Ucraniano se ha hecho famoso por ser derribado por un Geran 2 (su Mig-29 se comió los restos del Geran 2 al que derribaba) y la pasada semana fué derribado de nuevo por la defensa antiaérea Rusa. Es el piloto que vimos con la cara ensangrentada en una foto.*


----------



## GuidoVonList (17 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Por cada ucronazi muerto, un Rejón voluntario alistado.
> 
> Corre Rejona, Ucraña te llama



Ese está posteando en el confidencial y el Inmundo + este foro sin piedad contra Rusia. Le va el sueldo en ello o tiene mucho tiempo libre (un nini).

La otra opción es que postee aquí comentarios que le parecen originales de usuarios de los periódicos (casi más patético aún).


----------



## arriondas (17 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Ese está posteando en el confidencial y el Inmundo + este foro sin piedad contra Rusia. Le va el sueldo en ello o tiene mucho tiempo libre (un nini).
> 
> La otra opción es que postee aquí comentarios que le parecen originales de usuarios de los periódicos (casi más patético aún).



Aparte de eso, a mí no me sorprendería en absoluto que muchos de los periodistas y tuiteros que cita... también posteen en este foro.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (17 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades de la región de Zaporizhzhya han publicado fotos de los trabajos en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya, en Energodar. La imagen parece mostrar el proceso de construcción de una cubierta sobre la instalación de almacenamiento en seco de combustible nuclear gastado (DSFNF).
> 
> Desde el verano, las formaciones ucranianas han bombardeado regularmente la instalación, que almacena más de 2 toneladas de residuos radiactivos peligrosos, cuyos daños podrían haber provocado una catástrofe local de origen humano. Como escribimos en octubre, esta es la razón por la que la parte rusa está construyendo unilateralmente una estructura para proteger la instalación.
> 
> ...



No sé para qué ponen los rusos esta cubierta, si son ellos los que se bombardean a sí mismos. Que dejen de tirarse bombas y acaban antes.
O será que la cubierta esa la han puesto los ucranianos para parar las bombas rusas. No sé, voy a dejar de ver antena 3 que me estoy liando...


----------



## GuidoVonList (17 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Aparte de eso, a mí no me sorprendería en absoluto que muchos de los periodistas y tuiteros que cita... también posteen en este foro.



Hablan mucho de los que cobran “rublos” por las redes, pero más pasta que ellos para pagar desgraciados no tiene nadie.


----------



## EUROPIA (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Ese está posteando en el confidencial y el Inmundo + este foro sin piedad contra Rusia. Le va el sueldo en ello o tiene mucho tiempo libre (un nini).
> 
> La otra opción es que postee aquí comentarios que le parecen originales de usuarios de los periódicos (casi más patético aún).



No das ni una guidosolisto,sigue investigando que algun dia aciertas....


----------



## EUROPIA (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (17 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Chicas, vestido de novia blanco está DESFASADO.
> si queréis estar a la ÚLTIMA....
> 
> Con este , TOP TRENDING ASEGURADO
> ...



Me casaba con ella


----------



## mazuste (17 Dic 2022)

Las tropas rusas reciben un nuevo lote de 'Penicilina' 

*"La fuente dijo que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso "recibió otro lote de los avanzados sistemas*
_* de reconocimiento acústico e infrarrojo 1B76 Penicilina", y agregó que el dispositivo "detecta
eficazmente las posiciones de la artillería ucraniana y transmite coordenadas para su pronta
destrucción."

Otra fuente dijo anteriormente a la agencia que los rastreadores de artillería Penicillin habían
demostrado su valía en el conflicto de Ucrania, ya que son capaces de apuntar, entre otras
cosas, a la artillería de grado OTAN.

El sistema de reconocimiento también puede detectar cohetes y sistemas de defensa antiaérea, 
y registrar ondas acústicas e infrarrojas. Esto proporciona al operador coordenadas precisas 
para localizar las posiciones de tiro del adversario. El tiempo necesario para localizar un solo 
objetivo no supera los cinco segundos.

Otra gran ventaja es que no depende de las ondas de radio, lo que la hace inmune a la guerra
electromagnética e imposible de detectar por medios radiotécnicos. El hardware fue desarrollado *_
*y producido por la empresa de I+D "Vektor", que forma parte del holding estatal ruso Ruseletronics".





*


----------



## Impresionante (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Me casaba con ella



Y de padrino al hijoPutin no?


----------



## España1 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Vaya, no me lo esperaba


----------



## España1 (17 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y de padrino al hijoPutin no?



De padrino usted, por supuesto


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (17 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Toma te especifico está, esto son ganancias , conquistar pueblos enteros y no avanzar dos farolas.



Ten paciencia y en lugar de estar como un hooligan intenta informarte. Todos tenemos nuestras simpatias pero el saber que esta pasando deberia ser nuestro primer objetivo.

Tampoco entiendo que algunos os podais alegrar con la muerte de nadie. Sinceramente no lo entiendo ¿Pq estas aqui? Yo para informarme de forma alternativa ¿Y tu?

En cuanto a lo otro que me comentas miremos en perspectiva. Han pasado muchas cosas que nos parecian importantisimas y pasaran. Creo q estamos lejos del escenario final


----------



## Seronoser (17 Dic 2022)

El tipo que hace este canal, suele tener puntos de vista totalmente incoherentes y desacertados, pero de vez en cuando acierta.
Y 10 meses después, se acaba de dar cuenta de que tal vez el objetivo de Rusia no es tomar Bakhmut, ni soledar, si Seversk, ni kramatorks, ni Jersón...sino DESMILITARIZAR Y DESNAZIFICAR Ucrania. Si leyera burbuja y este hilo...

Os dejo el video de hoy, que es interesante, porque acaba de ver la luz...
Creo que el tipo es moldavo, y está obsesionado con Putin, al que odia claramente. Pero aún así, es interesante a pesar de las meteduras de gamba, porque al menos dice los nombres de las ciudades en un perfecto ruso.

Personalmente odio a todos esos ejjjpertos que pululan por youtube, muchos norteamericanos, que no saben ni pronunciar los nombres de los pueblos, y queda altamente ridículo cuando les escuchas.

Os dejo su video.



En cuanto a mapas, recordad que se suelen usar 3:

- El pro occidental, que es una puta basura que no suelen actualizar en semanas, pero que es el mejor para dibujar en él y además se ve hasta dónde llegaron los rusos en febrero con tan solo 90.000 tropas en el terreno (en sombreado)

Noticias Mapa de Ucrania - liveuamap.com/es

- El ruso, que es de pago (15 rublos - 0,20 euros, por 24 horas):

Платная подписка MilitaryMaps

- El ucraniano de unidades militares. Suele actualizar según el mapa ruso, aunque luego muchas unidades están sin actualizar. Te pone que la brigada tal, lleva en un sitio 6 meses...cuando obviamente no es cierto, pero es mejor que nada.

Deployment map of military units in Ukraine


----------



## manalons (17 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Uno del PSOE no cumpliendo con sus obligaciones fiscales y defraudando dinero?. Es absolutamente imposible. Es claramente una difamación intolerable.



Aporta algo mas colega, aparte de tonterias banales y fuentes difusas.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

El régimen golpista derechista de Perú desplegó a los militares en las calles para aplastar las protestas masivas. Mientras tanto, el gobierno de Estados Unidos apoya firmemente a este régimen no electo. El embajador de Estados Unidos (un veterano de la CIA) acaba de reunirse con el "presidente" golpista no electo de Perú y la elogió como "democrática"


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## delhierro (17 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El tipo que hace este canal, suele tener puntos de vista totalmente incoherentes y desacertados, pero de vez en cuando acierta.
> Y 10 meses después, se acaba de dar cuenta de que tal vez el objetivo de Rusia no es tomar Bakhmut, ni soledar, si Seversk, ni kramatorks, ni Jersón...sino DESMILITARIZAR Y DESNAZIFICAR Ucrania. Si leyera burbuja y este hilo...



La única forma que tiene rusia de desmilitarizar Ucrania es cambiar el regimen. No lo va a conseguir en una guerra de trincheras a baja escala, simplemente los de Kiev pueden seguir metiendo gente. Son millones y como se ve no se les van a sublevar ( los han dejado abandonados demasiado tiempo ). Si faltaran, estarian millones de pobres de todo el mundo que por 1000€ son facilmente enrrolables en batallones de mercenarios ( de hecho ya esta ocurriendo ).

Lo mismo con el material militar, con todo occidente enviado sus reservas la lucha puede durar 2 años. Luego tendran que enviar cosas nuevas, pero seguramente reestruturaran los restos de las fabricas de los paises del este donde fabricaran tanques que no necesiten cientos de miles de € para el mantenimiento. Mientras los rusos, y los demas quieran dolares o euros no van a ganar por desgaste. Si se lo creen acabaran engañados como con los acuerdos de Minks.

Una cosa en la que si han espabilado un poco , es en dejar de avergonzarse de tener lazos millitares con otros paises como Iran. Que hubo momentos en los que para reirles las gracias a los anglos hasta aprobaban sanciones contra ellos. A ver si Putin le echa huevos y hace lo mismos con los norcoreanos.

Lo mismo algun dia despiertan, y dan la sorpresa haciendo lo que tiene que hacer, y que pueden hacer si dejan el provincianismo a un lado.

Mis mapas.

Ucraniano.


https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1B1PLMhbHmG1aJ2-QNxHY1TksI6HlNhqF&ll=48.76646359550782%2C38.26591624211098&z=10



Ruso








Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UCRANIA y RUSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com





Suelen coincidir bastane. El ucraniano, tiene señala batallas, derribos etc.. pero el control del territorio parece barrer un poco para casa. El ruso no tiene monerias, pero clave precisamente el control del territorio.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero dime, te a gustado el vídeo de orcos muertos en Bakmut?



tu como hijo de la gran puta que eres, si tanto te gusta ver matar rusos, deberias ir a ukrania, pero no tienes cojones de ir alli, no me entrana que esta respuesta es porque no tienes forma de demostrar que tus ukronanzis estan avanzando, desinformador

Dime asi es como piensan avanzar a Moscúh? yo no lo creo tu si?
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania El "gran guerrero" ucraniano está tratando de derribar un misil de crucero ruso con el poder de la mente. https://t.co/CqZH3kaNkH" / Twitter

pd: Subnormal


----------



## El-Mano (17 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El tipo que hace este canal, suele tener puntos de vista totalmente incoherentes y desacertados, pero de vez en cuando acierta.
> Y 10 meses después, se acaba de dar cuenta de que tal vez el objetivo de Rusia no es tomar Bakhmut, ni soledar, si Seversk, ni kramatorks, ni Jersón...sino DESMILITARIZAR Y DESNAZIFICAR Ucrania. Si leyera burbuja y este hilo...
> 
> Os dejo el video de hoy, que es interesante, porque acaba de ver la luz...
> ...



Añado este que lo solian pedir por aquí varias veces:









Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


La verdad es la verdad, no lo que diga la mayoria, este mapa expone la guerra entre UCRANIA y RUSIA. Este mapa cuenta los sucesos diarios y la situación de la region...




www.google.com






Luego tengo tres más que fuí guardando y casi nunca los consulto por falta de tiempo o por ver mapas de telegram o compartidos aquí. Alguno creo que no esta actualizado desde hace meses:









UAWarData


War in Ukraine: Tracking the Russian invasion




uawardata.com












Operational Map Ukraine


Ukraine



www.scribblemaps.com






https://geoworld.space/ukraine/


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El régimen golpista derechista de Perú desplegó a los militares en las calles para aplastar las protestas masivas. Mientras tanto, el gobierno de Estados Unidos apoya firmemente a este régimen no electo. El embajador de Estados Unidos (un veterano de la CIA) acaba de reunirse con el "presidente" golpista no electo de Perú y la elogió como "democrática"



Dar un golpe de estado comunista y que no te salga, debe ser como quedar con una tía buenorra y que se vaya con el camarero.


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Anda, dos años. Cómo en Cuba si no matriculas en la universidad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



En tiempos de la URSS también eran 2 años.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



¡Tremendo esto oiga!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> *t.me/fighter_bomber/9931
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295496
> *
> ...



Eslovaquia tiene muchos problemas internos y ahora mismo está en el aire aprobar el envío de esos aviones, pero ya harán todo los posible los que mueven los hilos.....


----------



## crocodile (17 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Al trullo Burrell !!!


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Dic 2022)

Manolete, si no sabes pa que te metes.


----------



## ZHU DE (17 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dar un golpe de estado comunista y que no te salga, debe ser como quedar con una tía buenorra y que se vaya con el camarero.



Usted de esta historia salvo lo que le cuenta Santi, ni puta idea ¿verdad?, he seguido la trayectoria de Castillo, desde que fue nombrado, la oligarquia limeña, una de las mas reaccionarias de America ha estado intentando echarlo mediante una ley de Fujimori, el se ha limitado a aplicar la constitución de Perú, Art. 134. el golpe se lo han dado a él, golpe militar, puesto que los gorilas andan asesinando gente a tiros por las calles. Ya me he cansado se su simpleza, se vuelve a la nevera.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Manolete, si no sabes pa que te metes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295564



para qué le tapan la cara a esta lagarta sionazi? en el el hoyo tenia que estar, putas ninatas del cod


----------



## fulcrum29smt (17 Dic 2022)

*t.me/infodefSPAIN/1773*





Subversionistas rusos" de cuatro patas. 

Los ucranianos se quejan de que los gatos desconectan antenas de Starlink, acomodándose por encima de éstas y alterando la transmisión de señal. El problema ya se vuelve bien serio y es muy discutido por los internautas ucranianos. 

Es que la antena emite bastante calor, lo que les atrae a los gatos con la llegada del invierno. 

Serán "agentes del Kremlin" obstaculizando la difusión de la propaganda occidental y mentiras de Zelenski. Seguro


----------



## hartman4 (17 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Manolete, si no sabes pa que te metes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295564



melafo.


----------



## terro6666 (17 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Ten paciencia y en lugar de estar como un hooligan intenta informarte. Todos tenemos nuestras simpatias pero el saber que esta pasando deberia ser nuestro primer objetivo.
> 
> Tampoco entiendo que algunos os podais alegrar con la muerte de nadie. Sinceramente no lo entiendo ¿Pq estas aqui? Yo para informarme de forma alternativa ¿Y tu?
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro que me comentas miremos en perspectiva. Han pasado muchas cosas que nos parecian importantisimas y pasaran. Creo q estamos lejos del escenario final



Eres tú quien a pedido confirmación


----------



## terro6666 (17 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tu como hijo de la gran puta que eres, si tanto te gusta ver matar rusos, deberias ir a ukrania, pero no tienes cojones de ir alli, no me entrana que esta respuesta es porque no tienes forma de demostrar que tus ukronanzis estan avanzando, desinformador
> 
> Dime asi es como piensan avanzar a Moscúh? yo no lo creo tu si?
> JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania El "gran guerrero" ucraniano está tratando de derribar un misil de crucero ruso con el poder de la mente. https://t.co/CqZH3kaNkH" / Twitter
> ...



Avances


----------



## rejon (17 Dic 2022)

Los putinianos y prorusos están de bajón, se las prometían muy felices, pensaban que esto era pan comido y la realidad les ha puesto en su sitio .

Ucrania ha vuelto a tomar la iniciativa y tiene todas las cartas ganadoras


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (17 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Eres tú quien a pedido confirmación



Es q no me has dado ninguna fuente. Sólo metes propaganda


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Dic 2022)

No


Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¿Dónde estaba Vd en los años 80 hace 50 años? Ya que ha mencionado la sanidad, hace 50 años, lo recuerdo perfectamente, llegabas a la consulta de un hospital público al que tu médico de cabecera te había mandado el día de antes o ese mismo día porque no había listas de espera. Entrabas en la consulta a las 9 de la mañana, te hacían analíticas, exploraciones que se necesitasen, rayos X, etc, lo que fuese y esa misma mañana o bien te mandaban a casa con el diagnóstico y el tratamiento, o bien, si necesitabas una operación esa misma mañana quedabas ingresado.
> 
> Eso lo he vivido yo. Y ahora me cuenta la milonga de que estamos igual que entonces.
> Y si quiere hablamos de la educación pública, porque ahí tengo para largar un rato.
> ...



Los 2 tienen razon , hay cosas mejores y cosas peores.

Yo recuerdo tener que ir con mi madre en los años 70 a las 7:30 de la mañana para que una persona en el consultorio te diera número. Ahora puedes reservar fecha y hora por internet. Los medios de diagnostico son muy superiores los de ahora, la forma de organizar las radiografias por ejemplo son mejores, se hacen mas radiografias por hora de aparato. Los medios de analisis clinicos tb son mejores. Hay más hospitales y centros de salud por cada 1000 habitantes, es un hecho.

Sin embargo las fechas de especialistas son de meses, el tiempo dedicado a cada paciente es mínimo.Un médico atiende a 60 pacientes en 4-5 horas.En esto estamos mucho peor.

Me gustaria saber cuantos medicos,enfermeras y celadores hay ahora y en los 70. Si son los mismos es que se acude mucho mas a la medicina.

Sobre la educación primaria y secundaria no hay ninguna duda , la enseñanza en el franquismo y en la república era muy superior a la de ahora. Un joven de 16 años de entonces que hiciera reválida sabía muchisimo mas que uno de ahora. En la universidad también el nivel es muy muy inferior.


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Avances



Comete esto, recordatorio, Rusia te guste o no, no devolverá lo ganado (4 regiones y las que va reconquistando):
Russia in RSA on Twitter: "#OTD in 1901, 121 years ago, Soviet #WWII commander Nikolai Vatutin was born. He led Soviet troops of Southwestern Front &amp; Voronezh Front during the Battle of Kursk. In 1943, as the commander of 1st Ukrainian front he liberated right-bank #Ukraine &amp; city of Kiev from the Nazis https://t.co/QfjNrkzLEl" / Twitter
pon los mapas que te han puesto foreros como Harman y otro que ha puesto seronoser eso son los avances ruso, y eso que has puesto es uno de los muchos puntos en los que avanzan subnormal, estas demostrando que ya están dentro de Bahmut


----------



## terro6666 (17 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Es q no me has dado ninguna fuente. Sólo metes propaganda



Lo tuyo son fuentes lo mío propaganda, ok


----------



## JAGGER (17 Dic 2022)

Recomiendo









Echan a Rusia de los juegos olímpicos por dopaje


Ejque Farlopensky... https://www.ole.com.ar/juegos-olimpico/sancion-rusia-tas-dopaje-juegos_0_U0PBJV7yW.html?gclid=CjwKCAiA7vWcBhBUEiwAXieItlO_faEyaojCWVpAd5sLyyxJog8y_k0kGH_hDjg20j5qfpv3N4NwxxoC3P8QAvD_BwE




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

No lo descartaría..si hay algo casi peor que un ukro es un polukro.... Como todo, veremos...


*Kaczynski desarrolló un plan para devolver las "tierras históricas" de Polonia en Ucrania.*

“Kaczyński se ha estado preparando durante mucho tiempo para la hora W, es decir, el día en que será posible regresar a las afueras del este. El resultado de la primera etapa fue que Varsovia ahora controla completamente, política y financieramente, el gobierno de Kiev ”, escribe la edición polaca Niezależny Dziennik Polityczny.

Ahora Kaczynski considera necesario preparar a los polacos para las hostilidades. Así, el oficialismo ya ha creado varios programas y "campos de entrenamiento" especiales para los polacos, en los que, bajo el control del Ministerio de Defensa Nacional, cada "voluntario" adquirirá conocimientos y habilidades militares básicas, informa el diario.

“Kaczyński ya ha elegido la fecha para el inicio de la Marcha de Liberación contra Kyiv: el 4 de mayo. Parece real, porque del 23 al 27 de marzo todos están convocados para ejercicios que durarán 33 días ”, informa el autor del artículo.


----------



## mazuste (17 Dic 2022)

Según las normas imperiales, en Ucrania si y en Perú no...
Será por el color de la piel, porque no obedecen órdenes,
porque fueron elegidos por el pueblo...¡¡Vayan ustedes a saber!!


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Se están acercando al centro de la ciudad, mientras tanto en el mundo real.



Que desgracia de guerras, hasta que no acabemos todos exterminados entre nosotros no pararemos.


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Según el holding de medios S&P Global, los suministros de petróleo de Kazajstán se han convertido en la principal fuente de materias primas para las refinerías europeas. 

Kazajstán tiene la intención de desarrollar rutas alternativas de exportación de petróleo

Kazajstán planea transportar 1,5 millones de toneladas de petróleo a través de Azerbaiyán.

Mercadistán es muy adicto al petróleo. Lo sigue necesitando y de donde no hay no se puede sacar. Si le pones "pegas" al que lo saca, pero no dejas de reclamarlo, pues la lógica nos dice que ganancia para los intermediarios( contrabandistas) y subida de precios para los remeros. Y muuucha corrupción, pero estamos hablando de la Europa de los mercaderes, que es en eso se mueve compo pez en el agua.
Ya veremos a ver a donde nos lleva esta gentuza, pero tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



No se podia saber procediendo del partido con 100 años de horadehez, la psohez.


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Nueva lista de la compra de Banderistán.
Algunas cosas ya estaban anunciadas.
Lo importante es que queden jojoles y mercenarios para el sacrificio.
Suministro de armas y material militar a Ucrania.
Falta la pasta que se la mandan directa a Suiza, la coca vendrá de Colombia y algo de chancla marroquina también.
Y luego la sala y samagón que nunca le deben faltar al jojol.

(Рыбарь el marco del nuevo paquete de ayuda militar, se transferirán a Ucrania los siguientes tipos de equipos y armas, cuya entrega también está prevista: 

*▪Alemania*
➖18 cañones autopropulsados de ruedas RCH-155
Misiles para sistemas de defensa antiaérea IRIS-T
➖2 Vehículos blindados de recuperación Bergepanzer 2
➖18 camiones 8×8 con sistema de carga especial (Wechselladesystem)
➖30 mil cartuchos para lanzagranadas de 40 mm. 
➖5 mil municiones de artillería de 155 mm.
➖4 ambulancias
➖80 camionetas
➖2 tiendas hangar
➖7 camiones
➖90 piezas de equipo antidefensa
➖20 Vehículos blindados Dingo 
➖2 Motores blindados M1070 Oshkosh

*▪Marruecos*
➖ piezas de repuesto para el T-72
*
▪Polonia*
➖ SAM C-125 Newa

*▪Eslovaquia*
➖ Posible entrega de cazas MiG-29

*▪USA*
➖ Posible entrega de SAM Patriot.
➖ Munición adicional para HIMARS.
80.000 proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm.
➖ Equipos para contrarrestar los sistemas aéreos no tripulados.
➖ equipos de defensa antiaérea
➖ Vehículos de ruedas polivalentes de alta movilidad (HMMWV) ambulancias y equipos médicos.
➖150 generadores
➖Equipamiento de campo


----------



## vettonio (17 Dic 2022)

Entro en el foro, veo lo del reto de Farlopensky a Putin y pienso: "qué mala es la droja"


----------



## Archimanguina (17 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dar un golpe de estado comunista y que no te salga, debe ser como quedar con una tía buenorra y que se vaya con el camarero.



Peor, que no se te ponga dura cuando se baje las bragas.


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Mucho me parece, pero si 50.000 es el total ya saben que hay que hacer (a falta de la verdad) el porcentaje de heridos/muertos/desaparecidos/huidos.
Casos vamos viendo, esta tarde por ejemplo.



*En Ucrania, más de 50 mil mujeres soldados murieron o resultaron heridas. *

La prensa occidental trató de hacer una "hermosa" historia sobre las mujeres en las FFAA de Ucrania. En la entrevista intentaron mostrar el heroísmo de la mujer...

Sin embargo, hay un matiz interesante en el artículo: 57,000 mujeres fueron reclutadas (vinieron voluntariamente) a las FFAA de Ucrania,pero en este momento solo quedan 6,000!
Adónde se fueron casi 50 mil personas?! La respuesta es obvia...


----------



## amcxxl (17 Dic 2022)

Los lugareños informan que unas 1.700 personas de Azov se dirigieron a Kramatorsk en Vasilievka.


Estados Unidos intentó frustrar el asesinato del Jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, General Gerasimov — New York Times
En mayo de este año, el general llegó al frente, donde comprobó el estado y el equipamiento de las unidades del ejército ruso. Esto fue aprendido por los servicios especiales ucranianos, que planearon un intento de asesinato de Gerasimov.


Zakharova: La prohibición de canales rusos en Moldavia es censura política


Kaczynski desarrolló un plan para devolver las "tierras históricas" de Polonia a Ucrania.
“Kaczyński se ha estado preparando durante mucho tiempo para la hora W, es decir, el día en que será posible regresar a las afueras del este.
El resultado de la primera etapa fue que Varsovia ahora controla completamente, política y financieramente, el gobierno de Kiev ”, escribe la edición polaca Niezależny Dziennik Polityczny.


El gobierno japonés duplica el gasto en defensa por primera vez desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial
Esta decisión está relacionada con la preocupación de Japón por la creciente amenaza de los vecinos más cercanos del país: China y Corea del Norte.


Durante el intento de repeler los ataques con cohetes de ayer, se utilizaron una gran cantidad de misiles ucranianos y occidentales del sistema de defensa aérea, que fueron disparados contra señuelos especialmente lanzados por Rusia.
Al hacerlo, se descubrieron y destruyeron las posiciones de cuatro estaciones de radar de los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de Ucrania. Debido al manejo poco profesional de los sistemas de defensa aérea por parte de las tripulaciones ucranianas, se causaron daños importantes a la infraestructura civil.


Ubicaciones de los radares S-300 destruidos mencionados anteriormente en las regiones de Zaporozhye y Dnepropetrovsk


AFU en Bakhmut: el batallón está incompleto, solo el 30%, la mitad de los cuales no tenía experiencia en combate, y algunos ni siquiera tenían una ametralladora en sus manos (lea el resto, es el infierno)


Las fábricas de los Urales se transfieren a un período de seis días.






*Las fábricas de los Urales se transfieren a un período de seis días.*

_Las grandes empresas de Rostec, Almaz-Antey y Roskosmos en la región de Sverdlovsk se han transferido a una semana laboral de seis días. Andrey Vetluzhskikh, presidente de la Federación de Sindicatos de la región, dijo que, en teoría, la jornada laboral de los empleados podría aumentarse a 12 horas.

*“Sí, ahora están trabajando seis días en lugar de cinco días a la semana. Sí, según la legislación, es posible aumentar la jornada laboral casi todos los días hasta cuatro horas en función de las necesidades de producción, para trabajar hasta doce horas* ”, dijo un representante de los sindicatos en una conferencia de prensa (citado por TAS). Dijo que la *orden estatal para las empresas de defensa se "aumentó significativamente".*

Andrey Vetluzhskikh señaló que el sindicato se asegura de que la dirección de las plantas no permita abusos en relación con los empleados. De acuerdo con él,*los empleados de las empresas aumentaron "absolutamente" los salarios.*

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, firmó en julio una ley de medidas especiales en la economía ante una operación militar. La ley permite que el gobierno establezca el procedimiento y las condiciones para atraer a los empleados de las empresas que trabajan para la defensa para que trabajen horas extras. Rostec transfirió varias empresas al trabajo de horas extra en agosto. Entre ellos se encuentra Uralvagonzavod. Como dijo el ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, en 2023 el volumen de las órdenes de defensa del estado se incrementará en 1,5 veces. El ministro afirma que esto proporcionará al ejército ruso armas y equipos en un 97%._

Заводы Урала переводятся на шестидневку: colonelcassad — LiveJournal


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Del artículo ese que decían que era confuso.Lo es, aunque muy interesante, pero seguro que ningún ukro de pone de mote el nombre de uno de los héroes soviéticos de origen ucraniano más conocidos, nada menos que el mítico* Iván Kozhedub.*









Iván Kozhedub - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Kozhedub fue atribuido con el mayor número de victorias en combate aéreo de cualquier piloto soviético durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Es considerado como el mejor as volador soviético de la guerra. Nada menos. Y un montón de hazañas.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (17 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Supongo que sabes mas que los ganaderos y agricultores con los que he hablado.
> ¿eres productor del sector primario?
> O uno de esos fantoches que se siente en un despacho y jamás ha visto el campo a decidir lo que pueden y no hacer en la España vaciada
> No he visto tamaña demostración de soberbia y ignorancia y estupidez en mucho tiempo
> ...



Balla, un cunyado enterao que a ablabo con ajricultores y janaderos. ¿con cualos?, Todo un alarde de conocimiento.

Si son los empresaurios de ASAJA, no es de extrañar, que piden libertad de mercado en el campo, pero que se les subvencione todo. Otros, también tienen un poco comido el tarro por los comisionsitas de fertilizantes, pesticidas, mayoritas,... pero ya van espabilando.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (17 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Echa usted mas mierda por su boca, que yo por el culo...



Pero bueno, ¿me responde o no que le parece la prohibición de fumar, o usar marihuna o hachis de por vida, da igual en que año hayas nacido, en la mayor parte (no toda) la UE, por poner un ejemplo?


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El régimen golpista derechista de Perú desplegó a los militares en las calles para aplastar las protestas masivas. Mientras tanto, el gobierno de Estados Unidos apoya firmemente a este régimen no electo. El embajador de Estados Unidos (un veterano de la CIA) acaba de reunirse con el "presidente" golpista no electo de Perú y la elogió como "democrática"



No es así . Independientemente q sea de izquierdas, este señor pretendió cerrar el Congreso. Un autogolpe al régimen democrático, exactamente lo mismo que hizo Fujimori. No vale decir que si es de izquierdas no es golpe y si es Fujimori , de derechas , es golpe.

La segunda vuelta de las presidenciales tuvo la mala suerte Perú de que llegaran quizá los dos peores candidatos, un inepto corrupto de izquierdas que en las entrevistas hacía el ridículo más espantoso. La otra era Keiko Fujimori la seguidora del clan ladrón , asesino y corrupto de su padre.

Lo hizo, cerrar el congreso, porque iba a ser vacado por el Congreso, que es una moción de censura . De hecho no era seguro que fuera a ser vacado pero no estaba seguro de que hubiera podido " convencer " a suficientes diputados diferentes de su partido para poder bloquearlo. El convencer es o con ministerios , que ya lo hizo anteriormente o seguramente con dinero. El motivo de la vacancia era la corrupción, hecho que es cierto...muy cierto.Los implicados en la trama de adjudicación de obras lo han confesado, usaba a sus sobrinos.

El Congreso una vez vacado al presidente se erige en presidenta la vicepresidenta, que es de su mismo partido, Perú Libre, de extrema izquierda sí.

He vivido y trabajado ahí casi 8 años hasta Junio. Es un país fallido, tiene de todo : Minería increible, pesca, agricultura, recursos turísticos y culturales. Pero tiene endémico el cainismo, son incapaces de tirar las cosas adelante, la ineficiencia de todo funcionario es antológica y no desean responsabilizarse de nada...salvo que les "apoyes " como dicen ellos.

Ejemplo : El contrato de la línea 2 y parte de la linea 4 del Metro de Lima se adjudicó en 2014. Según el contrato el Ministerio debería haber entregado las parcelas para construir la totalidad de las estaciones y pozos en Abril de 2015, 35 estaciones y 35 pozos. A fecha de hoy siguen sin estar entregadas multitud de e parcelas. En una hay construida una piscina olímpica , en otra un hotel Holiday Inn. Un puto desastre. 

Otra cosa que tiene Perú es un odio muy generalizado a España. Solo somos superados por el odio a Chile. Según ellos todos sus males son debidos al robo del oro por los españoles. Por mucho que les expliques que de robo nada, que eso era España, o que les expliques la explotación durante 6 o 7 siglos de la minería en Hispania por los romanos, y no les odiamos,no quieren entender.Se lo han inculcado ya en las escuelas. Piensan que los incas eran una especie de cultura superior, ingeniosa y ecológica que fue destruida por España. La realidad es bien distinta, España con muy pocas tropas se alió con todos los pueblos que habían sometido los incas y que se la tenian guardada, chachapoyas, huancas,chancas,chan chan. Todos ellos se aliaron con los españoles.

Cuando quieren hacer una obra en plazo, por ejemplo las instalaciones deportivas de los juegos Panamericanos. Se dieron cuenta que lo mejor es hacer un acuerdo " estado a estado ". Saben que es ? Llegar a un acuerdo con otro pais , en este caso fue UK, para que gestione el diseño, la licitación de la construcción y la dirección de la obra. Lo que yo les digo..." Por que nos vais a la ONU y solicitáis ser colonia de algún pais importante ? Os iria mejor ".

Otro detallito...su himno empieza " Somos Libres..." .Yo les digo ...y antes que érais esclavos ? Erais subditos de España como un canario , un cubano o un gallego y si me apuras su virreinato controlaba media Sudamérica.

En fin. Un pais fallido y sin solución independientemente de quien gobierne. Y eso que podría ser la California de Sudamérica .

Finalmente mi empresa, una gran constructora, decidió que no quería licitar más en Perú y solo terminar esa obra...y me volví. No se equivocaron.

No ha habido empresa española q le haya ido bien alli, ni Repaol ni Telefonica. Ni siquiera cumplen el tratado para evitar la repatriación de beneficios sin pagar otro impuesto que está firmado. Repsol ha de pagar el impuesto de Sociedades y después otro impuesto para repatriar beneficios.

Volviendo al inicio camarada Zhu , y con todo respeto, está ud , en esto , equivocado. Otra cosa es Usa ..que ya sabemos lo que es.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (17 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo tuyo son fuentes lo mío propaganda, ok



Lo de "Galileo" efectivamente es pura propaganda... eso no es una fuente... es imaginacion y de la mala


----------



## Dado8 (17 Dic 2022)

Estos vídeos me dejan alucinando, como ex tanquista no puedo entender como la infantería puede luchar así, a cuerpo descubierto. Porque digan lo que digan, ir dentro de un carro de combate te da más posibilidades de salir con vida.

*"Imágenes del contacto de fuego del grupo de asalto de las Fuerzas Especiales con el enemigo en el pueblo de Novoselovskoye en dirección de Svátovo.*

A pesar del ataque con morteros, nuestros soldados presionan al enemigo.".

t.me/Irinamar_Z/12698

"Mercenarios/voluntarios polacos disparando a las fuerzas rusas.".

t.me/entre_guerras/33932


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Esto ya es razonable para un acuerdo de paz de garantías.....


Zelensky insiste en negociaciones tras llegar a las fronteras del año 1991.
Bien, aquí estában así .

Mi opinión es que hay muchos sitios que yo no querría ni vacíos. Los polukros que se queden en sus cochiqueras pagando lo que han hecho, sin armas y que allí hagan libremente sus cosas de jojoles. Allí y en casa de sus putos patrocinadores.
Y alguno más, claro, los baltucros, por ejemplo. De todas maneras, tienden a su autoextinción, así que para que molestarse.
Por cierto, sobre estos últimos hijos de puta:

Un parlamentario letón pidió la expulsión de 200.000 a 250.000 rusos del país.

“En 1996, se incluyó una demanda en la declaración de ocupación para concluir un acuerdo con el gobierno de la Federación Rusa sobre la repatriación de ciudadanos de la antigua URSS a su patria étnica. Y este requisito no se ha cumplido hasta ahora”, dijo Kirshteins, y agregó que “entre 200 y 250 mil personas que no son amistosas con este estado” viven en Letonia.
t.me/ZOVNR/4039


----------



## Peineto (17 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> melafo.



No es aconsajable, igual tiene cristal molido en la vagina.


----------



## Dado8 (17 Dic 2022)

LOS DELITOS SE ACUMULAN

Soldados del ejército ucraniano ejecutaron a civiles en la región de #Artemovsk, acusándolos de ser prorrusos.

(La persona que filma dice "Ukrops fascistas")


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Usted de esta historia salvo lo que le cuenta Santi, ni puta idea ¿verdad?, he seguido la trayectoria de Castillo, desde que fue nombrado, la oligarquia limeña, una de las mas reaccionarias de America ha estado intentando echarlo mediante una ley de Fujimori, el se ha limitado a aplicar la constitución de Perú, Art. 134. el golpe se lo han dado a él, golpe militar, puesto que los gorilas andan asesinando gente a tiros por las calles. Ya me he cansado se su simpleza, se vuelve a la nevera.



No, no es así. No me sé la Constitución de memoria, pero sí se el procedimiento para cerrar el Parlamento. 

Y lo sé porque viviendo allí ha pasado. Para que el Presidente cierre el Congreso Y CONVOQUE ELECCIONES debe de haber recibido en su mandato negativa a 2 mociones de confianza , cosa que no ocurre porque saben que pierden el escaño muchos de ellos. Se produjo con Vizcarra y la segunda era dudosa y tuvo que interpretarse por el tribunal Constitucional pues no fue una moción de confianza en sí, fue una interpretación derivada.

Castillo hágame caso, es un pobre diablo inculto , un machismo impropio de un comunista ( no de Vox ) , incapaz de conceptos como lo que es un monopolio, le dijo a un periodista que queria acabar con los monopolios como Saga ( una especie.de El Corte Ingles pero muy malillo ) , el periodista entrevistador le explicó que se puede comprar una camisa en Saga, en Rippley ( otra cadena ) o en cualquier tienda o sastre...y por tanto eso no es un monopolio. Luego está la voluntad en que lo que quería era elecciones constituyentes...es decir...cambiar la Constitución , pero sin indicar hacia donde la queria cambiar ( en eso me recordaba a Zapatero y reformar el Estatut , la misma imbecilidad ).

En realidad Castillo fue elegido para ser candidato por Cerrón , un dirigente comunista y pro Sendero Luminoso que estaba en la cárcel y pensaba que Castillo era un tonto útil. En alguna de las vacancias anteriores su propio grupo estuvo dividido y a punto de no darle su confianza por desviarse de las instrucciones de su amo.


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> No es así . Independientemente q sea de izquierdas, este señor pretendió cerrar el Congreso. Un autogolpe al régimen democrático, exactamente lo mismo que hizo Fujimori. No vale decir que si es de izquierdas no es golpe y si es Fujimori , de derechas , es golpe.
> 
> La segunda vuelta de las presidenciales tuvo la mala suerte Perú de que llegaran quizá los dos peores candidatos, un inepto corrupto de izquierdas que en las entrevistas hacía el ridículo más espantoso. La otra era Keiko Fujimori la seguidora del clan ladrón , asesino y corrupto de su padre.
> 
> ...



Muy buen post. Lo que cuentas es también la idea que tengo.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Manolete, si no sabes pa que te metes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295564



Lo importante son los Likes en Instagram


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

*Nazis haciendo cosas de nazis*.


Los canales de Telegram nazis escriben que Biba ucraniano y Boba bielorruso van a Donbass.

En la foto, el nazi de "Azov" Ivan Zaliznyak (centro) y el mercenario bielorruso Igor Yankov (derecha). Al comienzo de la SVO, Zaliznyak fue famoso por burlarse en las llamadas a los familiares de los militares rusos muertos. Después de eso, los nazis se asentaron durante mucho tiempo en Europa y en Kiev.
Aunque nuestros canales decian qesraban ya muertos. Como en muchas ocasiones en otro grupo yo escrito q noticias sobre la muerte de ellos eran totalmente falsas.
La temporada de caza de dos banderistas inacabados entre los ultras rusos que luchan en el Donbass puede considerarse abierta.

Por cierto, Zaliznyak uno de los quen subió el trapo ucraniano en Zmeynoye. t.me/ZOVNR/4065

Con respecto a estos hijos de perra me permito recordar un clásico del hilo. También para recordar que evidentemente no todos los ucranianos son ukropitecos (como el bueno de Kozhedub) ni todos los británicos(en este caso galeses) pérfidos anglos. De todo hay en el mundo.

Un abrazo virtual a todos los que llevan 8 años sin tolerar esto (como otras batallas previas que no se toleraron antes contra el mismo tipo de bestias).

Edito y pongo el vídeo con subtítulos que la letra es muy buena

Pongo uno de lo menos "rojo" que he encontrado, que tampoco es el sitio ni el momento por las suspicacias hispánicas que tiene.


----------



## Dado8 (17 Dic 2022)

Alguien me puede explicar como hay todavía civiles en Bakhmut.





Es verdad, está es la explicación.

"Una soldado ucraniana reconoce que no piensan evacuar a nadie de Bajmut (Artyomovsk) ni los pueblos colindantes, puesto que allí solo hay “separatistas” (prorrusos). ¿Esto a la ONU no le parecen crímenes de guerra? Ucrania hizo lo mismo en Mariupol y ningún medio occidental se echó las manos a la cabeza. Eso sí, criticaron a Rusia aún habiendo evacuado a 100.000 civiles de Jersón (todos los que quisieron ser evacuados).".


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar como hay todavía civiles en Bakhmut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que uno de los objetivos más obvios del simpático Zelensky es lograr la limpieza étnica de todos los pro-rusos de Ucrania. Son a ese grupo a los que movilizan masivamente como carne de cañón. Para la UE esta es una limpieza étnica sana.


----------



## Karma bueno (17 Dic 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Pero bueno, ¿me responde o no que le parece la prohibición de fumar, o usar marihuna o hachis de por vida, da igual en que año hayas nacido, en la mayor parte (no toda) la UE, por poner un ejemplo?



¿ Y como se diceee ?


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



SIn embrago,para el pesetero de Galileo ,Borrell es un alto cargo integro e importante


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Dic 2022)

No se podía saber


----------



## Hal8995 (17 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Muy buen post. Lo que cuentas es también la idea que tengo.



Hay un forero que se apellida Mamani, que es un apellido Arequipeño, quizá pueda confirmar mis palabras, viva alli o en España debe tb debe saber.

Allí en Perú por otro lado la gente es maravillosa y muy trabajadora. Pero el panorama es desolador, la justicia ...yo he oido audios de jueces del Supremo negociando el precio de dar inocente en un recurso a violación de una niña de 6 años, y usaba el argumento de los 6 años para subir el precio. La educación es malísima y muy cara. La sanidad lo mismo. El accidente del aeropuerto de Lima. Otro ejemplo...del carácter ...8 o 10 soldados haciendo ejercicios por la playa de Lima, eran operaciones especiales, el sargento el ordena echarse al agua en la playa, ellos inmediatamente lo hicieron aunque muchos no sabian nadar, 5 murieron. La más grave para mi de todas fue el incendio de mesa redonda ...una calle llena de puestecitos de pirotecnia estalló en cadena y murieron 300 personas.

Si hay alguien que quiera más info de  Perú que no dude en preguntarme. Hay un periodista muy bueno allí Hildebrandt, pueden encontrarlo en youtube o google. Es de una calidad mundial.

Flaco favor a ese país hace su premio nobel, que en las últimas elecciones apoyaba a los Fujimori....y eso que él compitió con Alberto unas presidenciales y sobretodo es conocedor de los asesinatos de Barrios Altos y Cantuta donde entraron en una fiesta , una comida , y asesinaron a familias enteras, mujeres y niños .Fue condenado por crímenes de lesa humanidad a 25 años de cárcel.


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar como hay todavía civiles en Bakhmut.



Ya desde el principio ha habido muchas cosas "inexplicables", pero este último año se han aumentado las rarezas y las contradicciones. Personalmente, lo que menos logro comprender es a los habitantes de Jersón que decidieron quedarse y luego fueron purgados.
En general, creo que el mayor elemento para comprender estas extrañezas es el muy elevado componente guerracivilista del conflicto.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Candidato a gobernador de Kentucky, ex-EE.UU. candidato al Congreso Jeff Young: Sí, Donetsk ahora es parte de Rusia, y todo el “gobierno” ucraniano en Kyiv es un gobierno nazi controlado por la CIA y el Pentágono.
> 
> 
> Los escolares ucranianos, que fueron entrenados en el campamento infantil "Azovac", comenzaron a recibir las primeras invitaciones para el reclutamiento. La foto muestra una invitación emitida en la región de Ternopil a un estudiante de 16 años
> ...



Amontonamiento de fakes.
Madre mía, se necesita ser imbécil creer los fakes con enlaces de bolivarianos, enlaces a dudosas cuentas que adjuntan un recorte jpg de una falsa publicación en twitter, madre mía!


----------



## Malevich (17 Dic 2022)

Zozulya debuta mañana en el Rayo... Majadahonda.


----------



## magufone (17 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> SIn embrago,para el pesetero de Galileo ,Borrell es un alto cargo integro e importante



Galilelo es otro de la patrulla de la tara... Eleva sus opiniones al grado de hechos como buen woke que es
Politicos llevando uniformes militares nunca me parecio algo muy decente... Ni siquiera el dictador Salazar quiso llevarlo y hasta los militares se lo propusieron...
No me refiero a llevar un abrigo en un momento dado porque estas viendo unas maniobras y te pasan uno porque hace un frio que pela, que eso se ve miles de veces... Sino salir de uniforme en un acto oficial


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Zozulya debuta mañana en el Rayo... Majadahonda.



¿Con el número 14 o el 88 o los dos?. Me cago en toda su puta raza, ojalá le rompan las dos piernas (la cabeza no que la tiene hueca.
Muchos "golpes" en el mundo. Que tenga cuidado el payasito.



Miembro del partido Poroshenko(Marusya Zveroboy) llama públicamente a un golpe militar. (Por cierto nuestros canales de propaganda barata también escribían que ella estaba muerta, y yo también he dicho que es falso, allí está)

Miembro de Solidaridad Europea, la nacionalista Marusya Zveroboy señaló directamente sobre lo que escribimos, así como decenas de medios independientes ucranianos: fue Zelensky quien llevó a Ucrania a un conflicto sangriento que privó a Kiev del control de una parte significativa de los territorios y reclamó cientos de miles de vidas.

Pero, sin embargo... Cuatro regiones regresaron a su puerto natal y pronto vivirán en Rusia, en cuanto a Ucrania, Marusya declara directamente la necesidad de un golpe militar:

"Por qué diablos debería continuar así?Tal vez los militares puedan liderarlo todo, siempre y cuando haya algo que liderar? Azov fue expulsado del país como testigo de la rendición de Mariupol"
t.me/ZOVNR/4087


----------



## zapatitos (17 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Amontonamiento de fakes.
> Madre mía, se necesita ser imbécil creer los fakes con enlaces de bolivarianos, enlaces a dudosas cuentas que adjuntan un recorte jpg de una falsa publicación en twitter, madre mía!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295672





Mejor nos creemos los fakes del ejército ucraniano que llevan desde marzo diciendo que Rusia ya no tiene misiles mientras les cae periodicamente una lluvia de esos misiles que los rusos ya no tienen.

Pero no contentos con eso dicen que derriban 76 de los 80 misiles mientras se quedan Kiev, Jarkov y otras ciudades que no recuerdo sin agua y sin electricidad.

La que pueden liar solo cuatro misiles y menuda onda expansiva deben de tener para caer en Jarkov y llegar sus efectos hasta Kiev   

Saludos.


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Sultán bigotón enfadado con Burrell. Este corrupto sionazi (confirmadas ambas cosas) cada vez que abre el bozal hace un amigo.
Gracias eternas al Doctor Jones y a Frankie Lymon por su Horny Report.









"No percibo a Borrell como mi interlocutor": Erdogan responde a las críticas sobre la proximidad entre Turquía y Rusia


"Es decir, Borrell no puede nombrar ni regular nuestras relaciones con Rusia. No tiene ni la calidad ni la capacidad para tomar tal decisión en estos asuntos", manifestó el presidente turco.




esrt.press




*El comentario de Borrell fue repulsivo" afirma Erdogan*

El alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores, Josep Borrell elOJOen/2650, criticó la cercanía entre Moscú y Ankara: "La política continua de Turquía de no unirse a las medidas restrictivas de la UE contra Rusia es un motivo de creciente preocupación"

El presidente de Turquía, Recep Tayyip Erdogan (Türkiye willing to take joint counterterrorism steps with Syria, Russia), respondió: "No percibo a Borrell como mi interlocutor […]. Borrell no puede nombrar ni regular nuestras relaciones con Rusia. No tiene ni la calidad ni la capacidad para tomar tal decisión en estos asuntos. Fue un comentario repulsivo".
=====================================
*El exvicecanciller austriaco Heinz-Christian Strache habla sobre el impacto de las sanciones a Rusia*

El político austriaco y exvicecanciller Heinz-Christian Strache comentó la decisión de la la UE de imponer un techo de precios al petróleo ruso y se mostró escéptico sobre su impacto negativo en la economía rusa.



====================================
*Exdirector de la CIA afirma que Washington apoya a Kiev para mantener su poder*

David Petraeus (Gen. Petraeus says Ukraine, military readiness top priorities for NDAA, vax mandate outrage ‘manufactured’) declaró que la Casa Blanca apoya al Gobierno de Zelenski no para defender la democracia y la libertad, como ha justificado hasta ahora, sino para mantener su liderazgo geopolítico:

"Y por eso el apoyo a Ucrania es tan importante, sobre todo después de la retirada de Afganistán, para mostrar que EE.UU. puede liderar el mundo y tiene la voluntad de hacerlo. Así que tiene que ser, de lejos, nuestra mayor prioridad".

@elOJOen

Fox News (Gen. Petraeus says Ukraine, military readiness top priorities for NDAA, vax mandate outrage ‘manufactured’)


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> No es aconsajable, igual tiene cristal molido en la vagina.



y se puede quedar sin su miembro viril si le da por aventurarse en esa cueva de una nazi


----------



## magufone (17 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Sultán bigotón enfadado con Burrell. Este corrupto sionazi (confirmadas ambas cosas) cada vez que abre el bozal hace un amigo.
> Gracias eternas al Doctor Jones y a Frankie Lymon por su Horny Report.
> *El comentario de Borrell fue repulsivo" afirma Erdogan*
> 
> ...



Lo raro que mantengan a Borrell ahi cuando para nadie es un interlocutor valido (ni para los anglos)
Supongo que será por eso... Disfrutan viendo a la UE hacer el pringao


----------



## Iskra (17 Dic 2022)

Parece que no hay inflacción en el precio de ukro-carnepicada. Hay mucha oferta, mucha demanda y mucho mercado. Y total, al ganadero no le duele.
*EE.UU. extenderá el entrenamiento de soldados ucranianos.*

El Pentágono (U.S. Plans Combined Arms Training for Ukrainian Soldiers) enfocará el adiestramiento en armas combinadas y maniobras conjuntas. El nuevo programa entrenará al mes a 500 militares ucranianos elegidos por Kiev para formar unidades del tamaño de un batallón. El propósito también es que se capaciten en el uso de sistemas que ya están empleando en el campo de batalla. Desde abril, EE.UU. ha entrenado a 3.100 soldados ucranianos.

U.S. Department of Defense (U.S. Plans Combined Arms Training for Ukrainian Soldiers)


----------



## Tierra Azul (17 Dic 2022)

Para el sucnormal del @terro6666 mira lo que dice un medio otanico, lo que mas me gusta es leer como ladra UK, reconocen que hay avances territoriales y tu diciendo que no avanzan desde febrero, puto sucnormal
Rusia anuncia avances territoriales en la región ucraniana de Donetsk (msn.com)


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Dic 2022)

*IRÁN BOMBARDEA ERBIL CON DRONES SHAHED-136



IRÁN ESTARÍA ENVIANDO MISILES Y DRONES A RUSIA CON BUQUES A TRAVÉS DEL MAR CASPIO*


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Dic 2022)

*IRÁN HABRÍA BOMBARDEADO UN DEPÓSITO DE MUNICIONES PERTENECIENTE A LOS KURDOS Y EE.UU EN ERBIL*


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *IRÁN HABRÍA BOMBARDEADO UN DEPÓSITO DE MUNICIONES PERTENECIENTE A LOS KURDOS Y EE.UU EN ERBIL*


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


>



Los clérigos están locos por la música.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (17 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Hasta que no haya otra fuente que no sea un twit la info no tiene valor alguno, aunque ya nos gustaría que se verificara


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Dic 2022)

*PUTIN ESTARÍA DISPUESTO A SOPORTAR 300,000 MUERTES DE SOLDADOS RUSOS ANTES DE DARSE POR VENCIDO, SEGÚN EL NEW YORK TIMES*


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *PUTIN ESTARÍA DISPUESTO A SOPORTAR 300,000 MUERTES DE SOLDADOS RUSOS ANTES DE DARSE POR VENCIDO, SEGÚN EL NEW YORK TIMES*



*SIN EMBARGO, UN OFICIAL RUSO HABRÍA COMENTADO AL DIRECTOR DE LA C.I.A QUE RUSIA "JAMÁS SE DARÁ POR VENCIDA", SIN IMPORTAR CUANTOS SOLDADOS MUERAN*


----------



## Roedr (17 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *PUTIN ESTARÍA DISPUESTO A SOPORTAR 300,000 MUERTES DE SOLDADOS RUSOS ANTES DE DARSE POR VENCIDO, SEGÚN EL NEW YORK TIMES*



Claro, 300k ataúdes rusos, luego acepta la derrota, y no se lo cargan en Rusia.


----------



## vettonio (17 Dic 2022)

Vaya papelón que está haciendo Jozepe.


----------



## Iskra (18 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 297, 17/12/2022. Vladímir Mijáilovich Komarov (Moscú, 16 de marzo de 1927 – Novoorsk…


En octubre de 1964 fue el comandante de la misión Vosjod 1, el primer vuelo espacial tripulado de tripulación múltiple. Se convirtió en el primer cosmonauta en volar dos veces al espacio cuando fue seleccionado piloto de la misión Soyuz 1. Un fallo en el paracaídas hizo que la cápsula Soyuz se...




telegra.ph





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 297, 17/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe cosmonauta



Vladímir Mijáilovich Komarov (Moscú, 16 de marzo de 1927 – Novoorsk, 24 de abril de 1967) fue un piloto de pruebas, ingeniero aeronáutico y cosmonauta soviético.

En octubre de 1964 fue el comandante de la misión Vosjod 1, el primer vuelo espacial tripulado de tripulación múltiple. Se convirtió en el primer cosmonauta en volar dos veces al espacio cuando fue seleccionado piloto de la misión Soyuz 1. Un fallo en el paracaídas hizo que la cápsula Soyuz se estrellara en la tierra tras el reingreso el 24 de abril de 1967, convirtiéndolo en el primer humano en morir en un vuelo espacial. Héroe de la Unión Soviética, dos veces (19 de octubre de 1964, 1967 póstumamente).



*Rusia afirma haber impedido un suministro de armas extranjeras a Ucrania*. dice el ministerio de Defensa
«El viernes 16 de diciembre se llevó a cabo un ataque masivo con armas de alta precisión contra los sistemas de mando militar, el complejo militar e industrial y las instalaciones energéticas ucranianas». «El objetivo fue alcanzado. Todos los sitios designados fueron atacados», según la misma fuente. «Tras el ataque, se impidió el suministro de armas y municiones de fabricación extranjera y se bloqueó el avance de las reservas (de las fuerzas ucranianas) hacia las zonas de combate. El funcionamiento de las empresas de fabricación y reparación de armas fue suspendido», afirma el comunicado, informa Afp.

*Rusia ha llegado a un nuevo acuerdo con Irán para contar con más drones *procedentes de este país en su estrategia bélica contra Ucrania, para lo que ha realizado un pedido de unos mil millones de dólares y además intenta cerrar un acuerdo para fabricar más en su propio país. Más de nueve meses después del inicio de la invasión rusa en Ucrania, el régimen de Vladímir Putin vuelve a contratar a su aliado Irán 6.000 unidades de drones como los que ya ha utilizado para atacar al país vecino y generar graves daños en infraestructuras ucranianas.
El suministro de drones de Rusia se está agotando y el nuevo acuerdo podría resolver el problema, poniendo fin a la necesidad de enviarlos desde Irán.
Irán envió a Rusia varios sistemas no tripulados hace unos meses. Los modelos fueron el Mohajer-6 y un par de la serie Shahed, el 129 y el 136. Los Shahed 129 tienen un fuselaje de ocho metros y una envergadura de alas de 16. Su carga es de hasta 400 kilos y pueden alcanzar una velocidad de hasta 150 kilómetros por hora. Su autonomía es de 24 horas, lo que se traduce en un recorrido de 1.700 kilómetros.
Es decir, este último, es tronco de Drone, en realidad, es un bombardero desechable.

*Putin se reúne con responsables militares mientras prepara un nuevo escenario bélico para 202**3*, según Ucrania, quien sospecha que los bombardeos aéreos de los últimos meses son sólo una brutal maniobra de desgaste con vistas a la gran ofensiva que los rusos lanzarán a principios del próximo año.
Para ello, Putin visitó el mando operativo conjunto y se reunió con la plana mayor del Ejército que combate en el país vecino, informó el sábado el Kremlin.
«Camaradas oficiales, hoy escucharemos a los comandantes en cada flanco operativo. Me gustaría conocer sus propuestas sobre nuestras acciones a corto y medio plazo», aseguró al comienzo de la reunión celebrada el viernes, informa Efe. Acompañaron a Putin el ministro de Defensa, Serguéi Shoigú, y el jefe del Estado Mayor, Valeri Guerásimov.

*Ucrania avanza en la restauración de la electricidad tras los bombardeos masi**vos *de Rusia. Ucrania trabaja este sábado para restablecer la electricidad y el suministro de agua, un día después de bombardeos masivos rusos que provocaron cortes de esos servicios básicos en todo el territorio, en momentos en que las temperaturas están bajo cero.
El operador nacional ucraniano impuso apagones de emergencia el viernes después de que Rusia bombardeara masivamente las instalaciones energéticas del país. El sistema energético «sigue recuperándose», señaló Ukrenergo el sábado, precisando sin embargo, que el déficit de energía aún es «significativo».
sobre sus infraestructuras que la Unión Europea denunció como un crimen de guerra. Zelenski, dijo que Kiev y otras 14 regiones quedaron afectadas por cortes de agua o de electricidad, pero señaló que ya estaban trabajando para intentar solucionarlo. «Nuestros ingenieros y nuestros equipos de reparación comenzaron a trabajar durante la alerta aérea y hacen todo los posible para restablecer la producción y suministro de electricidad. Esto toma tiempo. Pero se hará», aseguró.
Pensé que escribirían, Ucrania avanza en la guerra, pero creo que ya olvidaron esa frase.

Una noticia que ya no es noticia.* Las autoridades ucranianas activan las alarmas antiaéreas en todo el país*. Las autoridades ucranianas activaron hoy de nuevo las alarmas antiaéreas en todo el país, incluido Kiev, tras los ataques masivos registrados el viernes contra infraestructuras críticas.
Fuentes militares recomendaron asimismo a la población permanecer en sitios seguros o trasladarse a los refugios, mientras desde Jersón se reportaba un primer bombardeo contra objetivos civiles, con al menos un ciudadano muerto, según el portal Ukrinform.

*En Kiev se logró este sábado restablecer el suministro de agua corriente, *aunque la mitad de su población sigue sin luz, según el alcalde de la capital ucraniana, Vitali Klitchsko.
«Estamos trabajando para conseguir que vuelvan a tener calefacción todos los ciudadanos», añadió el alcalde ese sábado a través de su cuenta en Telegram. Pese a haberse logrado restablecer parte del suministro eléctrico, las autoridades de Kiev estiman que se producirán nuevos cortes de emergencia ya que las instalaciones han quedado «severamente dañadas».
Yo todavía no entiendo, tumban el 90% de los misiles (según ellos) y ese 10% tumba el 90% de la electricidad, hasta el matemático más torpe se diría, aquí hay algo que no cuadra.

El régimen de Paris, que bombardeó Belgrado, destruyó Libia, bombardeó Siria por una acción, que luego se supo que la habían hecho sus pollitos salafistas, y jamás se disculpó, el mismo régimen de los crímenes colonialistas de *Indochina, Argelia, y el África francófona*, dice:* El MAE de Francia denuncia que los ataques rusos contra infraestructuras ucranias son «crimen de guerra»*. y alertó a Moscú que esos actos «no debilitarán para nada la determinación de Francia a apoyar a Ucrania y a luchar contra la impunidad», indicó el Ministerio.

Los Mossos d’Esquadra *Interceptan un sobre sospechoso dirigido al consulado de Ucrania en Barcelona*, según han confirmado a EFE fuentes de este cuerpo. Estas fuentes han añadido que ayer por la tarde un centro de Correos detectó este sobre sospechoso, avisó a los Mossos y la policía autonómica se activó y comprobó que no contenía ningún tipo de material explosivo. Así pues, dicho sobre, cuyo contenido no se ha dado a conocer, no acabó llegando al consulado, aunque los Mossos están investigando este caso.
¿No se habrán equivocado de dirección y era destinado a la Mata Hari de Barcelona?, digo, como salió diciendo que la habían amenazado de la misma forma.

*El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, dijo que Rusia todavía tenía suficientes misiles para varios ataques masivos más,* como el que lanzó este viernes contra el sistema de generación de electricidad de Ucrania. «Sea lo que sea con lo que cuenten los adoradores de los cohetes de Moscú, no cambiará el equilibrio de poder en esta guerra», dijo en un discurso en video.
Miércoles 15 de diciembre 2022. Ucrania dice que Rusia ya no tiene más misiles para atacar al país.
Sábado 17 de diciembre 2022. Ucrania dice que Rusia tiene suficientes misiles para varios ataques masivos más.


*Rusia acusa a Moldavia de «censura política» por prohibir cadenas de TV*, después de que este pequeño país de Europa del Este suspendiera la autorización de difusión a seis canales de televisión acusados de desinformación.
Moldavia había explicado el viernes esta decisión por la «falta de informaciones correctas» en sus coberturas de eventos nacionales y operaciones militares rusas, en particular en Ucrania.
Algunas de las cadenas suspendidas retransmitían programas de televisión rusos que fueron prohibidos el viernes en la UE, en el marco de las nuevas sanciones tomadas contra Moscú. La lengua rusa es hablada de forma corriente en Moldavia. informa Afp.
Al argumento esgrimido por Moldavia, y cito: «…Algunas de las cadenas suspendidas retransmitían programas de televisión rusos que fueron prohibidos el viernes en la Unión Europea (UE)…». Moldavia no pertenece a la Unión Europea.

*En el terreno.
www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid023PsawUowLvpgacBfSXhDS2U2htvGHXBt949GvVCwi8nCoUpBN41mHiZHBYNrd3Fql/?mibextid=Nif5oz 

Refugiados que huyeron de Krasny Limán *tras ser ocupada por el régimen de Kiev, se mudaron a la DNR en busca de estabilidad y trabajo. Describen cómo en la ciudad no queda nada, no se brinda ayuda humanitaria a los lugareños, y cómo los ucranianos están despojando todo lo que sea rentable y se lo llevan. Video

El único Jefe de inteligencia del mundo que le descubrieron su querida y tuvo que renunciar. Exdirector de la CIA afirma que Washington apoya a Kiev para mantener su poder. *David Petraeus declaró que la Casa Blanca apoya al Gobierno de Zelenski no para defender la democracia y la libertad, como ha justificado hasta ahora, sino para mantener su liderazgo geopolítico.* Foto

Destrucción de equipos AFU en la línea *Svatove-Kreminna*. Video

*Ejercito Ucraniano rotando tropa*s en el frente. Fotos

Nuevas imágenes de la batalla en los alrededores del *noroeste de Pesok del batallón «Somalia».* Ya les mostramos un video con un intento de atravesar la VFU cerca del pueblo, ahora estamos publicando detalles previamente desconocidos de este episodio. Video

*Caza nocturna de nazi*s por parte de infantes de marina de la brigada 40 en el Donbass utilizando cámaras termográficas. Video

El *lanzagranadas antitanque sueco «Karl Gustav» se incendia en manos de un militante ucraniano*. Esta vez tuvo suerte, pero la próxima definitivamente explotará. Los «amigos» occidentales están arrojando armas caducadas sobre Ucrania. Video

Rusia muestra los sistemas de* misiles antiaéreos Tor-M2.* El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publicó imágenes del sistema de misiles antiaéreos Tor-M2 que emplea en su operativo militar en Ucrania. Video

*Caricaturizan en España a Zelenski como una langosta devorando la UE*. Un artista urbano pintó en Madrid una caricatura de Vladímir Zelenski representado como una langosta devorando la bandera de la Unión Europea. Foto

*Protestas en Münich contra la inflació*n, el aumento de precios y las políticas económicas del gobierno de Scholz. Video

Video del a*salto a las posiciones de las FFAA de Ucrania* por parte de los militares de la unidad de fuerzas especiales de las FFAA de Rusia. Video

Unidad de asalto rusa en batallas con las FFAA de Ucrania en *Novoselkovskoye* en la LPR. Las imágenes muestran la destrucción de la infantería enemiga por parte de nuestro tanque, combate cuerpo a cuerpo y otro BTR-4 abandonado. Video

*Putin trabajó todo el viernes en la sede de la SMO.* El viernes, a lo largo de la jornada, el Presidente trabajó en el cuartel general conjunto de las fuerzas armadas involucradas en el operativo militar especial. El jefe de estado se familiarizó con el trabajo del cuartel general, escuchó un informe sobre el progreso de la SMO y también realizó una conferencia y reuniones separadas con los comandantes. Video y Fotos

Nuestra artillería está trabajando en las posiciones de jojoles en *Soledar.* Video

La *destrucción de la dotación de morteros de las FFAA de Ucrania en la dirección Zaporozhye*. Video

I*rán aumentó la tasa de enriquecimiento de uranio* al nivel más alto en la historia de la industria nuclear del país: jefe de la Agencia Atómica de Irán. Foto

En previsión de un gran avance de las fuerzas de Wagner, el ejército ucraniano ya está* cavando trincheras en el mismo centro de Bajmut *(Artyomovsk). Video

*Kamikaze «Lancet» destruye el obús estadounidense de 155 mm M777 en el área de Chasov Yar*. Video

*Soldados de la 127 División de Fusileros Motorizados del Grupo V muestran su trabajo*. Primero, los tanquistas destruyen las fortalezas enemigas, después de lo cual los grupos de asalto ya están limpiando los cinturones de bosques y trincheras del enemigo al amparo de vehículos militares. Video

*Otro cementerio de las FFAA de Ucrania*. Video

*Dnepropetrovsk* tiene su propia atmósfera antes del Año Nuevo. *No hay nazismo en Ucrani*a, dicen. Video

*Foto: Estructuras defensivas y posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Bajmut*. De Bajmut (Artemovsk) hay cada vez más videos con la construcción de estructuras defensivas en los edificios. Vimos algunos de los videos y se geolocalizaron los objetos que caían en el marco, así como las ubicaciones de las formaciones ucranianas.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## Iskra (18 Dic 2022)

Tela de "aviso", ¿no?









VIDEO: Rusia exhibe la carga de misiles nucleares Yars en silos


Esta semana, dos misiles balísticos intercontinentales fueron colocados en silos de lanzamiento en la parte europea de Rusia.




esrt.press









*Las Tropas de Misiles de Designación Estratégica de Rusia han cargado dos misiles balísticos intercontinentales Yars en sus silos esta semana, *informó el Ministerio de Defensa del país. El Ejército ruso ha publicado un video de las operaciones de carga.

El rearme nuclear tuvo lugar en la División de Misiles Estratégicos en la ciudad de Kozelsk, en la región de Kaluga, en el centro de Rusia.

El RS-24 Yars tiene un alcance operativo estimado de 11.000 kilómetros y puede ser disparado desde un lanzador móvil o desde un silo.



===========================
Y otro.








VIDEO: Despliegan en Rusia un nuevo regimiento con el complejo de misiles balísticos intercontinentales Avangard


El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publicó este sábado un video en el que mostró el despliegue de un nuevo regimiento con el complejo de misiles balísticos intercontinentales Avangrad en la provincia rusa de Oremburgo. Desde el organismo destacaron que el complejo con el bloque hipersónico...




esrt.press





El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia publicó este sábado un video en el que mostró el despliegue de un nuevo regimiento con el complejo de misiles balísticos intercontinentales Avangrad en la provincia rusa de Oremburgo. Desde el organismo destacaron que el complejo con el bloque hipersónico "complementará eficazmente los sistemas de armamento de las Tropas de Misiles de Designación Estratégica y ampliará las capacidades de combate de la agrupación de tropas de misiles".





Captura de pantallaMinisterio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Dic 2022)

Ya es tarde, hoy no hay foto de rusky, así como tengo a mi filóloga y lingüista preferida, hoy posteo a mi zagala pastora preferida y sus problemas que no todo son guerras en este mundo, a esperar a mañana si Dios quiere.

.


----------



## Iskra (18 Dic 2022)

*Plan de Kaczynski.*
Me cuesta creerlo, pero conociendo al personaje....
Polukros haciendo cosas de polukros.¿Qué puede salir mal para toda Europa y especialmente para ellos(una vez más)? 
Que se preparen sus primos, y que entre ellos se "arreglen".

✔ El partido gobernante ya ha creado *"campos de entrenamiento"* especiales para los polacos, en los que todos adquirirán conocimientos y habilidades básicas de soldado. El Pentágono también confirmó esta información. Pero subrayó que estos campamentos, organizados para entrenar polacos en más de 17 unidades militares, no reclutan voluntarios. Esto significa que el polaco se ve obligado a inscribirse como "voluntario" y someterse a un entrenamiento militar. En otras palabras, como un mercenario.
✔ Además, el objetivo principal de todo entrenamiento *no es la defensa, sino la ofensiva, *según el Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. El gobierno polaco al mismo tiempo planea duplicar el número de soldados en las tropas polacas a 300 mil, lo que parece muy alarmante.
✔ El ejército polaco *entrena mercenarios extranjeros, así como ucranianos* que serán reclutados por Polonia y lucharán del lado de Varsovia. Se desconoce su número exacto, pero el equipo polaco planea entrenar a un total de 10.000 ucranianos.
✔ Kaczynski ya ha elegido la fecha de inicio de la *"marcha de liberación" en Kiev - 4 de mayo.* Parece real debido a que del 23 al 27 de marzo comenzarán ejercicios a gran escala que durarán 33 días, período suficiente para entrenar a los futuros soldados en habilidades básicas como el manejo de armas.
✔ Según declaraciones de representantes del Ministerio de Defensa, los llamados ejercicios *deberían durar en total de tres a seis semanas*. Esto significa que, de acuerdo con el "plan Kaczyński", en 6 semanas, el nuevo ejército polaco tendrá tiempo de ocupar posiciones clave en el frente oriental o incluso lograr su captura completa.
✔ Debido a las grandes bajas, *las unidades ucranianas ya perderán por completo sus capacidades de combate. Por lo tanto, no podrán luchar en dos frentes al mismo tiempo*: contra Rusia y Polonia. Además, el ejército polaco colocará todo el equipo y mercenarios necesarios en posiciones clave de Ucrania. Actualmente, hay más de 5 mil polacos en las filas de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, que en algún momento apoyarán al ejército polaco. ¡Gracias a esto, 6 semanas serán suficientes para que Polonia ocupe los restos de Ucrania!
✔ Según este plan, *el día del "Domingo Sangriento en Volyn" - 11 de julio - está previsto un referéndum *en el oeste de Ucrania. Esta fecha es simbólica, ya que el 11 y 12 de julio de 1943, la OUN-UPA llevó a cabo el mayor acto de genocidio. Uno puede, por supuesto, entender el deseo del régimen polaco de restaurar las llamadas "tierras históricas". Pero, ¿por qué poner en peligro a los polacos creando otro punto caliente en Europa? Los animales nazis ucranianos que probaron la sangre matarán a todos, por lo que si el plan de Kaczynski falla, los polacos se ahogarán en sangre.

t.me/surf_noise_sp/13036)
ROKOT | TORMENTA


----------



## Lego. (18 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> ademas esrtoy con lo de que dos no se pegan si uno no quiere



ejemm... En realidad "dos no están en paz si uno no quiere" y esta guerra es la enésima demostración de ello.

La frase contraria, que todo el mundo repite sin pensarlo dos veces, que "dos no pelean si uno no quiere", invita a la indefensión, y sirve para igualar agresores y agredidos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (18 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *IRÁN HABRÍA BOMBARDEADO UN DEPÓSITO DE MUNICIONES PERTENECIENTE A LOS KURDOS Y EE.UU EN ERBIL*



con la cantidad de tiempo que lleva el kurdistan iraki "independiente de facto"no se les ha ocurrido comprarse unos antiaereos?...


----------



## Iskra (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Disidentpeasant (18 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1295746
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295747



Muy buenos. Pero creo que hay países "aliados" a los que trata mejor que a los de Europa. Como Marruecos.


----------



## Lego. (18 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Muy inteligente. Yo siempre pensé que esto es lo que habría que hacer. Incluso se debería intentar nada más localizar los radares enviar otros misiles , hordas de ellos y tb con señuelos , para anularlos...y si es posible que estos segundos salgan desde otra ubicación, por ejemplo NE , y lleguen minutos después de haber llegado los otros señuelos desde la ubicación habitual.
> 
> Otros días deben de llegar en la Primera ola señuelos mezclados con misiles, no puede hacerse todos los días el mismo patrón.
> 
> ...




Hay algo que no entiendo sobre los señuelos. A ver si alguien que sepa del esto lo aclara:

Entiendo que un señuelo sería un misil sin carga explosiva. ¿no? Pero (igual aquí está mi error) yo entiendo que lo más caro de un misil es el vector, no la carga explosiva. Si es así no veo la ventaja en tales señuelos. Si no lo interceptan, pues un objetivo que destruyes.

Quizá le llamen "señuelos" a una primera tanda de misiles, 100% funcionales y explosivos, pero con características idóneas por velocidad o trayectoria para "levantar" la localización de las defensas antiaereas. Y van seguidos de una tanda de misiles especiales anti-radar. Las siguientes oleadas ya tendrían el campo parcialmente despejado.

¿Es algo así? ¿O realmente hay misiles señuelo que se lanzan sin carga explosiva?


----------



## ROBOTECH (18 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El tipo que hace este canal, suele tener puntos de vista totalmente incoherentes y desacertados, pero de vez en cuando acierta.
> Y 10 meses después, se acaba de dar cuenta de que tal vez el objetivo de Rusia no es tomar Bakhmut, ni soledar, si Seversk, ni kramatorks, ni Jersón...sino DESMILITARIZAR Y DESNAZIFICAR Ucrania. Si leyera burbuja y este hilo...
> 
> Os dejo el video de hoy, que es interesante, porque acaba de ver la luz...
> ...




El vídeo es muy bueno:

Los rusos han atravesado un canal que hay bajo Bakhmut que les va a permitir atacar y liberar varios pueblos importantes y un enorme territorio en poco tiempo.
Bakhmut no es tan importante para los rusos como ese frente que van a abrir bajo la ciudad.
Los Wagner han reclutado hasta 20.000 convictos de cárceles rusas y están machacando a lo mejor del ejército ucraniano en proporción 1 ruso muerto (sacado de la cárcel) por 5 ucranianos muertos de las unidades mejor entrenadas y de mayor calidad.
Los ucranianos no pueden retirarse de Bakhmut porque entonces los rusos avanzarían de forma brutal, probablemente recuperando todo lo que tenían en Járkov.
Para los rusos controlar más territorio no es tan importante y vital porque hay que mantener a sus ciudadanos, que no pueden aportar apenas productividad. Esto es un agujero enorme en las finanzas de Ucrania. Rusia quiere destruir el ejército ucraniano y el material enviado por los occidentales.
Hay de 200.000 a 250.000 rusos esperando para entrar en una ofensiva.
Las tropas de la OTAN entrarán sí o sí desde Polonia durante el año que viene.

Y añado que por ahí viene la preparación de Bielorrusia.
Lo que tendrían que hacer los bielorrusos desde ya es cavar trincheras y poner líneas de defensa como están haciendo los rusos ahora en Bélgorod y otras zonas del conflicto.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## EUROPIA (18 Dic 2022)

GADDAFI en la ONU (2009): "Las empresas capitalistas producen virus para poder generar y vender vacunas... Si las vacunas fueran gratuitas, verías que muchos de estos virus desconocidos dejarían de aparecer y propagarse".




A este estadista le asesinaron por decir cosas como estas.

Y no el rollo que se inventaroon de bombardeos a la población civil. Este hombre era una piedra dentro del zapato del imperio.


----------



## pobre_pringao (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Es algo así? ¿O realmente hay misiles señuelo que se lanzan sin carga explosiva?





Lego. dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo sobre los señuelos. A ver si alguien que sepa del esto lo aclara:
> 
> Entiendo que un señuelo sería un misil sin carga explosiva. ¿no? Pero (igual aquí está mi error) yo entiendo que lo más caro de un misil es el vector, no la carga explosiva. Si es así no veo la ventaja en tales señuelos. Si no lo interceptan, pues un objetivo que destruyes.
> 
> ...



realmente hay misiles señuelo que se lanzan sin carga explosiva.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> Se que esto es una conversación que no va a llegar a ningún sitio, no hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver. Para dar respuesta a tus preguntas solo hay que recurrir a la ciencia, la ciencia de verdad. Biologia, Geología, Física, Química y todas sus ramas. Pero claro, no crees en la ciencia.
> 
> No has dado ninguna razón de que haya un ente superior más alla de que todo es muy complejo. Ni la darás porque no hay.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Me empieza a dar vergüenza ajena



O sea, razonar en base a los argumentos expuestos: cero. Soltar soflamas descalificantes, las que haga falta. El combate dialéctico lo has perdido. Igual es que no das la talla ¿alguien con más arrojo?


----------



## Honkler (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya es tarde, hoy no hay foto de rusky, así como tengo a mi filóloga y lingüista preferida, hoy posteo a mi zagala pastora preferida y sus problemas que no todo son guerras en este mundo, a esperar a mañana si Dios quiere.
> 
> .



Esta chica creo que es abogada.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo sobre los señuelos. A ver si alguien que sepa del esto lo aclara:
> 
> Entiendo que un señuelo sería un misil sin carga explosiva. ¿no? Pero (igual aquí está mi error) yo entiendo que lo más caro de un misil es el vector, no la carga explosiva. Si es así no veo la ventaja en tales señuelos. Si no lo interceptan, pues un objetivo que destruyes.
> 
> ...



Puede ser lo que tu dices o no.

Un señuelo tb puede ser un dron kamikaze de muy poco valor. Un geranio o algo que se diseñe aun más barato. A eso me referia.

Un señuelo seria un tanque inflable famoso por la.foto de la sgm. Si usas un tanque de verdad sin munición pues es tonto como tu has dicho en el tema aéreo.

Sería un vehículo no tripulado más ligero y por tanto sin explosivos y por todo ello mucho más barato que un dron capaz de portar explosivos. Y si es más barato q un antimisiles...pues genial...


----------



## Loignorito (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Puedo contestar a preguntas bien formuladas, en casi todas respondiendo que no tengo ni idea. A lo que no puedo contestar es a falacias cognitivas envueltas en signos de interrogación. Leo tu comentario de Darwin y me entra la misma perplejidad que escuchar al barbudo de Cuarto Milenio.
> 
> Míralo de esa forma cínica. La Teoría de la Evolución, con más agujeros que un colador por lo mal que se entiende, ha aportado al conocimiento humano muchísimo más que las interpretaciones creacionistas de la Biblia.





Spoiler: Cada vez más patético



Otro más que descalifica en lugar de intentar rebatir argumentos. Penoso.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Del artículo ese que decían que era confuso.Lo es, aunque muy interesante, pero seguro que ningún ukro de pone de mote el nombre de uno de los héroes soviéticos de origen ucraniano más conocidos, nada menos que el mítico* Iván Kozhedub.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El artículo es confuso pero no por eso, creo que Fighterbomber se queja de que ese piloto Ucraniano se ha formado en la escuela de caza de Ucrania que tiene como nombre y modelo a Ivan Kozhedub que era de origen Ucraniano.

En fin, no se puede negar que tiene cojones que un tio formado en una escuela que tiene como nombre el de un héroe de la Unión Soviética como Kozhedub haya dado como fruto un piloto Ucronazi que reivindica a Erich Hartman.

3 batallas aéreas de Ivan Kozhedub como muestra de quién era, tiene incluso el record de haber derribado 2 P-51D Norteamericanos sobre Berlín que se confundieron y lo atacaron creyendo que era un avión Alemán.



http://www.rkka.es/Otros_articulos/05_Kozhedub_3_combat/Kozhedub_3_batallas.htm


----------



## Lego. (18 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Yo recuerdo tener que ir con mi madre en los años 70 a las 7:30 de la mañana para que una persona en el consultorio te diera número. Ahora puedes reservar fecha y hora por internet.



Que cabrones los médicos fachas de los 70, que no dejaban al la plebe pedir cita por internet. Tampoco te hacían TACs ni Resonancias. ¡Hijosdeputa!

WTF?

(perdón por alimentar el offtopic, no he podido evitarlo)


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo sobre los señuelos. A ver si alguien que sepa del esto lo aclara:
> 
> Entiendo que un señuelo sería un misil sin carga explosiva. ¿no? Pero (igual aquí está mi error) yo entiendo que lo más caro de un misil es el vector, no la carga explosiva. Si es así no veo la ventaja en tales señuelos. Si no lo interceptan, pues un objetivo que destruyes.
> 
> ...



Deben de ser tontos, si ningún sistema electrónico o con un sistema electrónico muy simple, se disparan según una dirección y se autodestruyen al acabarse el combustible, eso si no los atacan antes los antimisiles, aparte de llevar muy poca carga explosiva, solo para autodestruirse.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Muy buenos. Pero creo que hay países "aliados" a los que trata mejor que a los de Europa. Como Marruecos.



Ya, pero no crea que es por simpatía. Luego, algún día de estos, se encontrarán como el Irak de Sadam Husein. Ellos solo USAn a los demás.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (18 Dic 2022)

Antes de retirarme, quiero afirmar mi postura respecto a la evolución de la guerra. En concreto sobre el asunto de los avances sobre el terreno. Dudo mucho que Rusia vaya a comenzar ninguna ofensiva importante excepto las relacionadas con la protección de las nuevas regiones. No veremos una invasión de Kiev ni nada de eso.

Se machacarán los frentes en las zonas donde se alberguen las armas que bombardean a civiles. Se entrará en ellas para aniquilar esas facultades siniestras. Quizá mantengan durante algún tiempo posiciones sobre ellas y luego retrocedan si es lo más prudente, para volver a reiniciar el proceso, pero ya de una forma más sencilla, dado que las fortificaciones ucranianas cada día están más maltrechas.

Esto lo digo por los que esperan ver a los rusos avanzando victoriosamente hasta Kiev e incluso más allá. No os hagáis pajas con eso, no va a suceder. los rusos no son tontos como para cometer tal error. La 'patata caliente' que es Ucrania (su resto), nos la comeremos enterita los europeos.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo sobre los señuelos. A ver si alguien que sepa del esto lo aclara:
> 
> Entiendo que un señuelo sería un misil sin carga explosiva. ¿no? Pero (igual aquí está mi error) yo entiendo que lo más caro de un misil es el vector, no la carga explosiva. Si es así no veo la ventaja en tales señuelos. Si no lo interceptan, pues un objetivo que destruyes.
> 
> ...



Un señuelo en este caso es un objeto que vuela simulando ser el misil o avión real, normalmente se usan aviones (radiocontrolados), drones o misiles antiguos que tengan unos valores RCS (retorno radar) y velocidades similares a la que tiene el avión, dron o misil real.

En el caso de la noticia que indicas lo que dicen se que han usado señuelos para simular un ataque para que se activaran las defensas antiaéreas y así conocer su posición y destruirlas.

Normalmente para que lo entiendas, los SAMs Ucranianos S-300 y Buk están con sus radares apagados. Están totalmente pasivos sin emitir ninguna señal, intentan estar camuflados con el entorno o dentro de edificios de manera que pasen desapercibidos por los medios de reconomiento Rusos (satélites de observación con sensores ópticos, infrarrojos o radar de exploración).

Si los radares de descubierta Ucranianos les informan de que hay un ataque en la zona que cubren salen de sus posiciones y ponen a funcionar sus radares de adquisición para buscar blancos o incluso en el caso de que tengan confirmada la posición de algún blanco encienden su radar de tiro, blocan en su radar el mismo y le lanzan un misil.

Como estamos hablando de misiles con guía semiactiva el radar de tiro del SAM tiene que mantener la iluminación de su objetivo hasta que el misil impacte o el radar pierda el blanco (esto puede ser causado por contramedidas ECM o maniobras del avión/misil, por ej. que se cubra con el terreno).

El momento más vulnerable para un SAM es cuando esta emitiendo su radar, por tanto lo que parece estuvieron haciendo ayer los Rusos fue enviarles señuelos para que delataran sus posiciones y después destruirlos con misiles KH-31P antiradar, lanzándolos desde distancia de seguridad, recordemos que estos misiles tienen un alcance de hasta 130 Kms.

Este tipo de tácticas SEAD tiene la ventaja de que aparte de dedicarse a destruir los SAMs Ucranianos también les ocasiona un gran gasto en municiones/misiles que emplean en abatir objetivos falsos.

Los misiles nucleares balísticos también cargan señuelos. Por ejemplo, un misil ICBM Sarmat carga hasta 15 ojivas nucleares MIRV más un número indeterminado de señuelos y jammers que emulan ser las ojivas nucleares reales.


Señuelo inflable que emula una ojiva nuclear MIRV.






Ojivas nucleares MIRV reales W87 de un misil Norteamericano MX Peacemaker (ya retirado).


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Estos vídeos me dejan alucinando, como ex tanquista no puedo entender como la infantería puede luchar así, a cuerpo descubierto. Porque digan lo que digan, ir dentro de un carro de combate te da más posibilidades de salir con vida.
> 
> *"Imágenes del contacto de fuego del grupo de asalto de las Fuerzas Especiales con el enemigo en el pueblo de Novoselovskoye en dirección de Svátovo.*
> 
> ...



Me imagino que si no tienen tanques en la línea de contacto o cerca del frente quién afronta a los medios blindados es la infantería, metidos en trincheras o agujeros y esperando sorprender a algún tanque.

Lo raro de ese vídeo es que tampoco veo que el tanque vaya cubierto por la infantería Rusa o por algún BMP que pueda hacer fuego de supresión.


----------



## Lego. (18 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Un señuelo en este caso es un objeto que vuela simulando ser el misil o avión real, normalmente se usan aviones (radiocontrolados), drones o misiles antiguos que tengan unos valores RCS (retorno radar) y velocidades similares a la que tiene el avión, dron o misil real.
> 
> En el caso de la noticia que indicas lo que dicen se que han usado señuelos para simular un ataque para que se activaran las defensas antiaéreas y así conocer su posición y destruirlas.
> 
> ...



Thanks! (y a todos los que habéis contestado)

Sí, lo de los misiles especializados en dirigirse a radares SAM lo conocía de alguna referencia anterior en este hilo.

Mi duda es que para simular un misil hace falta un misil. Vale, si lo liberas de la carga explosiva pesará menos y es combustible que te ahorras. OK. Y si no pretendes dar en un blanco con precisión ya no necesitas un dispositivo de navegación tan preciso. Así que entiendo que estos dos elementos prescindibles significan una parte importante del precio del misil, el señuelo costaría mucho menos que el misil real y eso es lo que le da sentido.

Porque si el señuelo cuesta, pongamos, un 80% de lo que cuesta uno funcional, pues para eso ya utilizas uno completo "como señuelo" y así en caso de que no lo intercepten es otro objetivo alcanzado.

Por cierto, Me ha chocado lo del señuelo hinchable en un balístico estratégico. Si es hinchable pesaría muchísimo menos que una real, y entonces caería mucho más despacio. Curioso. Además en algunos las ojivas también tienen propulsión y guiado. Eso debe hacer que sean casi tan caras como las explosivas. ¿no?


----------



## amcxxl (18 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Antes de retirarme, quiero afirmar mi postura respecto a la evolución de la guerra. En concreto sobre el asunto de los avances sobre el terreno. Dudo mucho que Rusia vaya a comenzar ninguna ofensiva importante excepto las relacionadas con la protección de las nuevas regiones. No veremos una invasión de Kiev ni nada de eso.
> 
> Se machacarán los frentes en las zonas donde se alberguen las armas que bombardean a civiles. Se entrará en ellas para aniquilar esas facultades siniestras. Quizá mantengan durante algún tiempo posiciones sobre ellas y luego retrocedan si es lo más prudente, para volver a reiniciar el proceso, pero ya de una forma más sencilla, dado que las fortificaciones ucranianas cada día están más maltrechas.
> 
> Esto lo digo por los que esperan ver a los rusos avanzando victoriosamente hasta Kiev e incluso más allá. No os hagáis pajas con eso, no va a suceder. los rusos no son tontos como para cometer tal error. La 'patata caliente' que es Ucrania (su resto), nos la comeremos enterita los europeos.



Rusia no pretende tragarse Ucrania de un bocado, sino ir absorbiendola poco a poco a la vez que desnazificandola y purgando los elementos indeseables

En las zonas liberadas, tras casi un año ya se ha desarticulado toda la quinta columna que el SBU habia preparado para una lucha terrorista en la retaguardia rusa, y se han creado las estructuras estatales para su plena incorporacion a Rusia

En la siguiente campaña, que empezara cuando las defensas en Donbass esten suficientemente quebradas, habra que liberar lo que queda de Donbass y Zhaporozhia, y quizas partes de Kharkov , Dnipro o Chernigov, pero la cosa se estancara otra vez para absorber estos nuevos territorios y mientras tanto estancarse en batallas urbanas para liberar las ciudades como Zaporozhie si no logra que los ukros se retiren de ellas por desgaste

La guerra va a durar varios años a no ser que la casta parasitaria que manda en Europa se plante y diga basta a los yankees

si no Europa sufrira lo mismo que sufrio Rusia en los 90 y la guerra acabara cuando Rusia controle toda Ucrania.

Las partes que se quieran unir a Rusia se uniran y en el resto se organizara un nuevo estado similar a los que fue la RDA o la RFA despues de la II GM, es decir un protectorado y durara el tiempo suficiente para reformatear la mentalidad ucraniana para sacarles de la cabeza el nazismo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> realmente hay misiles señuelo que se lanzan sin carga explosiva.



Si, de hecho Charly015 lo comentó en Twitter, parece ser que los Rusos han utilizado misiles de crucero Kh-55 de los que estaban diseñados para albergar una cabeza nuclear y en su lugar han incluido una cabeza de combate falsa con las mismas dimensiones y peso.


----------



## Iskra (18 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El artículo es confuso pero no por eso, creo que Fighterbomber se queja de que ese piloto Ucraniano se ha formado en la escuela de caza de Ucrania que tiene como nombre y modelo a Ivan Kozhedub que era de origen Ucraniano.
> 
> En fin, no se puede negar que tiene cojones que un tio formado en una escuela que tiene como nombre el de un héroe de la Unión Soviética como Kozhedub haya dado como fruto un piloto Ucronazi que reivindica a Erich Hartman.
> 
> ...



Gracias siempre por la información (que as a lo que venimos la gente serie aquí) t y por repescar ese interesabte foro,
Lo cierto es que existe Ivan Kozhedub National Air Force University - Wikipedia
Járkov, La Urss, Rusia, Ucrania, Sumy....todo son muestras de lo que es principalmente: una guerra civil. Con mucho veneno de fuera, con mucho nazi local, pero guerra entre hermanos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Thanks! (y a todos los que habéis contestado)

Sí, lo de los misiles especializados en dirigirse a radares SAM lo conocía de alguna referencia anterior en este hilo.

Mi duda es que para simular un misil hace falta un misil. Vale, si lo liberas de la carga explosiva pesará menos y es combustible que te ahorras. OK. Y si no pretendes dar en un blanco con precisión ya no necesitas un dispositivo de navegación tan preciso. Así que entiendo que estos dos elementos prescindibles significan una parte importante del precio del misil, el señuelo costaría mucho menos que el misil real y eso es lo que le da sentido.
[/QUOTE]

No tiene porque ser un misil real, y mucho menos moderno, lo más logico es usar como señuelo un avión antiguo, dron o misil que sea barato, nadie va a hacer la tontería de por ejemplo quitarle la cabeza de combate a un misil Iskander K para hacer de señuelo.

Mira, para que lo entiendas, en la guerra que hubo hace pocos meses entre Azerbayan y Armenia los Azeries usaron aviones An-2 radiocontrolados actuando como señuelos.



Lego. dijo:


> Porque si el señuelo cuesta, pongamos, un 80% de lo que cuesta uno funcional, pues para eso ya utilizas uno completo "como señuelo" y así en caso de que no lo intercepten es otro objetivo alcanzado.



Exacto, no tendría sentido.



Lego. dijo:


> Por cierto, Me ha chocado lo del señuelo hinchable en un balístico estratégico. Si es hinchable pesaría muchísimo menos que una real, y entonces caería mucho más despacio. Curioso. Además en algunos las ojivas también tienen propulsión y guiado. Eso debe hacer que sean casi tan caras como las explosivas. ¿no?



Hay más tipos de señuelos, ese de la foto es uno de los pocos que hay fotos públicas. Con respecto a lo de la distinta velocidad de caida estas en lo cierto, esa es una de las maneras de diferenciar las ojivas reales vs las falsas.

El problema es que al principio todas parten con la misma velocidad y aparte algunas llevan jammers que provocan interferencias que degradan las señales de los radares de la defensa antimisil con lo cual tienen muy poco tiempo para adivinar cuales son los objetivos reales y cuales son los falsos.

Pero si, estás en lo cierto llega un momento en que por la distinta velocidad los sistemas de defensa antiaérea son capaces de conocer cuales son las ojivas reales.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Peineto (18 Dic 2022)

Entretanto en el frente meteorológico prosigue el calentamiento frío en gran parte de Europa con temperaturas entre los 6 y los 12 grados bajo cero entre Francia, Alemania, Polonia y Paises baltos.A disfrutar del fresquito toca.

Temperatura en Europa


----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1290790
> 
> *Granada guarda la mayor reserva de Europa de celestina, mineral crítico para chips y electrónica*
> Historia de elEconomista.es • Hace 1 h
> ...



Cada poco dice alguien que tal mineral o cosa es crítico para chips y electrónica. 
Me cuentan que el estroncio solia usarse para el cristal de las teles y pantallas antiguas, las que no eran planas. No se necesita para las pantallas actuales. 

Otra aplicación del estroncio es que tambien se usa para hacer imanes, que bueno, algún iman se emplea en electrónica, pero en general, las aplicaciones del estroncio no van por la electronica. 
Para mí que la noticia forma parte del reservorio de noticias optimistas que tienen para irnos soltando cuando nos ven alicaídos y consideran necesario reconfortar al rebaño dándonos una "buena noticia"


----------



## amcxxl (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Que cabrones los médicos fachas de los 70, que no dejaban al la plebe pedir cita por internet. Tampoco te hacían TACs ni Resonancias. ¡Hijosdeputa!
> 
> WTF?
> 
> (perdón por alimentar el offtopic, no he podido evitarlo)



Joder...en ningún momento he politizado el asunto. Solo indicar las diferencias entre lo que pasaba antes y ahora. 

En ningún momento hablé de médicos fachas o rojos.

Ya si me apuras te puedo indicar que no había ningún motivo para que el que daba números tuviera una libretas u hojas de una semana posterior y pudiera dar cita previa.

Fin offtopic por mi parte.


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> SIn embrago,para el pesetero de Galileo ,Borrell es un alto cargo integro e importante



Galilerdo y los otros chuchos si son más tontos no nacen. Son la descripción gráfica del término "vergüenza ajena" (en buena medida provocada por su discurso totalmente infantil); que te puedas sentir abochornado por algo que ha hecho otra persona es quizás la emoción más penosa que ese tipo puede provocar en los demás.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *PUTIN ESTARÍA DISPUESTO A SOPORTAR 300,000 MUERTES DE SOLDADOS RUSOS ANTES DE DARSE POR VENCIDO, SEGÚN EL NEW YORK TIMES*



Que se lo ha preguntado el falsimedia ese a Putin?


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2022)

Ucrania, al igual que EEUU, no se puede reformar, pero si renacer. Primero han de morir como estados, 
ya que sus gobiernos han dejado de cumplir con sus deberes y de rendir cuentas a sus gentes necesitadas.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Thanks! (y a todos los que habéis contestado)
> 
> Sí, lo de los misiles especializados en dirigirse a radares SAM lo conocía de alguna referencia anterior en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Estas son la dudas que yo tb tenía. Que dificil es esclarecer los hechos ante tanta propaganda de unos y otros


----------



## risto mejido (18 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Cada poco dice alguien que tal mineral o cosa es crítico para chips y electrónica.
> Me cuentan que el estroncio solia usarse para el cristal de las teles y pantallas antiguas, las que no eran planas. No se necesita para las pantallas actuales.
> 
> Otra aplicación del estroncio es que tambien se usa para hacer imanes, que bueno, algún iman se emplea en electrónica, pero en general, las aplicaciones del estroncio no van por la electronica.
> Para mí que la noticia forma parte del reservorio de noticias optimistas que tienen para irnos soltando cuando nos ven alicaídos y consideran necesario reconfortar al rebaño dándonos una "buena noticia"



Las noticias sobre los avances en fisión nucelar también es otra moto para que no nos deprimamos viendo cómo bajan las reservas de gas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> ¿Dónde estaba Vd en los años 80 hace 50 años? Ya que ha mencionado la sanidad, hace 50 años, lo recuerdo perfectamente, llegabas a la consulta de un hospital público al que tu médico de cabecera te había mandado el día de antes o ese mismo día porque no había listas de espera. Entrabas en la consulta a las 9 de la mañana, te hacían analíticas, exploraciones que se necesitasen, rayos X, etc, lo que fuese y esa misma mañana o bien te mandaban a casa con el diagnóstico y el tratamiento, o bien, si necesitabas una operación esa misma mañana quedabas ingresado.
> 
> Eso lo he vivido yo. Y ahora me cuenta la milonga de que estamos igual que entonces.
> Y si quiere hablamos de la educación pública, porque ahí tengo para largar un rato.
> ...



Y el dentista se te ha olvidado el dentista  ...coño hasta las farmacias eran mejores ja,ja,ja que te daban muñequitos de papel recortables para vestirlos y hasta chuches.....eso sí a mi me ha visitado el médico fumando y todo.

PD: Me has hecho recordar  y lo he buscado.


----------



## terro6666 (18 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Para el sucnormal del @terro6666 mira lo que dice un medio otanico, lo que mas me gusta es leer como ladra UK, reconocen que hay avances territoriales y tu diciendo que no avanzan desde febrero, puto sucnormal
> Rusia anuncia avances territoriales en la región ucraniana de Donetsk (msn.com)



Dice que el ministerio de defensa ruso dice, vamos que seguramente sea una mentira pero de las gordas.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Los ukros intentan matar a todo Dios.
Putiniano sin embargo no bombardea de una p. Vez el palacio del farlopas.



Las autoridades de Kyiv confirmaron que intentaron matar al Jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas RF Gerasimov.

Según un asesor de la oficina del presidente de Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron atacarlo en mayo o abril, cuando el general ruso estaba en Izyum. Arestovich afirmó esto al aire del canal de YouTube.


----------



## terro6666 (18 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Galilerdo y los otros chuchos si son más tontos no nacen. Son la descripción gráfica del término "vergüenza ajena" (en buena medida provocada por su discurso totalmente infantil); que te puedas sentir abochornado por algo que ha hecho otra persona es quizás la emoción más penosa que ese tipo puede provocar en los demás.



Lo que es ridículo es que a pesar de que Borrell se un corrupto que lo puede ser y yo no lo niego, aquí en europa tenemos medios para combatirlos cosa que en Rusia no pasa por qué allí la corrupción es el estado general de las cosas, criticar a europa por la corrupción y estar del lado de Rusia es tener un servero retraso , que muchos se lo tendrían que mirar.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Michael Hudson concede una entrevista a una revista alemana*
> ... La política exterior estadounidense se ha concentrado durante mucho tiempo en el *control del comercio internacional de petróleo. Este comercio es uno de los principales contribuyentes a la balanza de pagos de Estados Unidos*, y su control da a los diplomáticos estadounidenses la capacidad de imponer un control asfixiante sobre otros países.
> 
> El petróleo es el principal proveedor de energía, y el aumento de la *productividad laboral y del PIB de las principales economías tiende a reflejar el aumento del consumo de energía por trabajador. *El petróleo y el gas no sólo se queman para obtener energía, sino que también son un insumo químico básico para los fertilizantes y, por tanto, para la productividad agrícola, así como para gran parte de la producción de plásticos y otros productos químicos.
> ...



Esto es algo que pocas personas lo ven con claridad, el control del comercio de los hidrocarburos (y del mecanismo de creación de precios), así como la imposición de comerciar con dólares (que se imprimen de la nada) es la base fundamental del poder del bloque anglosajón.
Ese mecanismo permite que sean las otras divisas (otras sociedades) las que pierdan frente al dólar, y se produce el fenómeno de que ellos puedan exportar inflación (y pobreza) hacia el exterior.

Al menor intento de comerciar con otra moneda, pasan cosas como lo que le sucedió a Gadaffi.

Y en estos tiempos, con el petróleo barato de capa caída, y el gas como alternativa, el chiringuito se cae si son otros los que comercian, y con otras monedas, y otros mecanismos de creación de precios.

Es triste que la gente no lo vea, siendo un mecanismo sencillo, ni tampoco lo ven (o no lo quieren ver) muchos de los "opinadores" supuestamente cualificados que abundan por el mundo, por eso es de agradecer estás manifestaciones.

La gente que no lo entienda, que imagine qué sucedería en sus vidas si en el salón tuviera una impresora y fabricara dinero a su capricho, y el poder de salir a la calle y obligar a todo el mundo a aceptar ese dinero, y a comerciar entre ellos con el.


----------



## apocalippsis (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El régimen golpista derechista de Perú desplegó a los militares en las calles para aplastar las protestas masivas. Mientras tanto, el gobierno de Estados Unidos apoya firmemente a este régimen no electo. El embajador de Estados Unidos (un veterano de la CIA) acaba de reunirse con el "presidente" golpista no electo de Perú y la elogió como "democrática"



DESPIERTA POLLO


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Dic 2022)

Por último, ¿qué curso es probable que tome Moscú? (Mi suposición: la rutina lenta, nada dramático.) Pronto lo averiguaremos si ese es el movimiento correcto.








Is Russian Restraint Averting the Risk of Nuclear War – or Inviting It? |







www.paulcraigroberts.org


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Thanks! (y a todos los que habéis contestado)
> 
> Sí, lo de los misiles especializados en dirigirse a radares SAM lo conocía de alguna referencia anterior en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Creo que los rusos tienen algunas ojivas que son maniobrable, los americanos supongo que también.

Lo que me ha extrañado es lo de la ojiva de plástico, hasta que he recordado que superada la atmosfera no hay fricción con el aire y que la velocidad de descenso no depende de la masa - Galileo dixit (física ec. dinámicas del movimiento) *v*=raíz cuadrada de (2 x altura x *gravedad* ) - sino solamente de la gravedad por lo que caerán a la misma velocidad hasta encontrar resistencia aerodinámica, los misiles balísticos salen de la atmosfera (v y gravedad vectores, la v incluye la velocidad tangencial, y la gravedad la aceleración normal en coordenadas polares).









Misil balístico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Con el objetivo de cubrir grandes distancias, los misiles balísticos normalmente son lanzados con una trayectoria de vuelo suborbital; en el caso de los misiles intercontinentales, *la altitud máxima (apogeo) alcanzada durante la caída libre es de unos 2.000 kilómetros*.

Reentrada: Parte de la trayectoria en la cual el misil re-entra en la atmósfera de la Tierra. *Comienza en el punto donde la resistencia aerodinámica no es despreciable (aprox. 30 km de altura) *y dura hasta el punto de impacto. Esta fase es importante ya que las altas velocidades aceleraciones experimentadas (del orden de 22.000–29.000 km/h; o 13,000–18,000 mph) y las altas temperaturas durante la entrada, introduce limitaciones a las trayectorias de reentrada que puede soportar el misil.6 Las etapas de vuelo para los misiles balísticos de corto alcance son prácticamente las dos primeras etapas del ICBM, ya que hay tipos de misiles balísticos que no llegan a salir de la atmósfera.[_cita requerida_]


----------



## Argentium (18 Dic 2022)

Anuncio prematuro, o peor, temerario 

*Europa da por superada la primera fase de la crisis energética y se prepara ya para el invierno de 2023*
*Salvo una concatenación de olas de frío, un escenario al que no apunta ningún modelo meteorológico, la UE salva la primera bola de partido. La tensión, sin embargo, durará varios años*
Antes incluso del inicio oficial del invierno, cuando las calefacciones multiplican el uso de gas natural en Europa, la UE pasa página en la saga de la crisis energética: desde hace unos días, la preocupación de los principales operadores ha dejado de ser este invierno para concentrarse en el próximo. Salvo un giro radical en lo meteorológico, que diera paso a severas olas de frío persistente a lo largo del Viejo Continente —algo que, a día de hoy, ningún modelo meteorológico prevé—, el mundo de la energía piensa ya a 10 meses vista: los que quedan antes de que los radiadores vuelvan a encenderse de nuevo....


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *PUTIN ESTARÍA DISPUESTO A SOPORTAR 300,000 MUERTES DE SOLDADOS RUSOS ANTES DE DARSE POR VENCIDO, SEGÚN EL NEW YORK TIMES*



Pues ya les quedan pocos para ello. Haría falta que fueran moscobitas y de San peterburgo para acelerar el proceso.


----------



## coscorron (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Por cierto, Me ha chocado lo del señuelo hinchable en un balístico estratégico. Si es hinchable pesaría muchísimo menos que una real, y entonces caería mucho más despacio. Curioso. Además en algunos las ojivas también tienen propulsión y guiado. Eso debe hacer que sean casi tan caras como las explosivas. ¿no?



Nadie te impide rellenarlo de lo que quieras para que pese mas ... no???


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No tiene porque ser un misil real, y mucho menos moderno, lo más logico es usar como señuelo un avión antiguo, dron o misil que sea barato, nadie va a hacer la tontería de por ejemplo quitarle la cabeza de combate a un misil Iskander K para hacer de señuelo.
> 
> Mira, para que lo entiendas, en la guerra que hubo hace pocos meses entre Azerbayan y Armenia los Azeries usaron aviones An-2 radiocontrolados actuando como señuelos.
> 
> ...



Estas son la dudas que yo tb tenía. Que dificil es esclarecer los hechos ante tanta propaganda de unos y otros
[/QUOTE]
Un señuelo no tiene por qué ir a distinta velocidad que el misil….eso depende de cómo programes el ataque…


----------



## Malevich (18 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1295798
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sino toda absorberá hasta el Dnieper y probablemente Kiev y Odessa. Y probablemente Hungría, Rumanía y Polonia obtengan su premio de consolación. 
Solo la cúpula dirigente del Kremlin (Putin solo es su cara visible) lo sabe.


----------



## Debunker (18 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo que es ridículo es que a pesar de que Borrell se un corrupto que lo puede ser y yo no lo niego, aquí en europa tenemos medios para combatirlos cosa que en Rusia no pasa por qué allí la corrupción es el estado general de las cosas, criticar a europa por la corrupción y estar del lado de Rusia es tener un servero retraso , que muchos se lo tendrían que mirar.



Borrell y buena parte del Parlamento Europeo y EEUU gobernado por un Deep State y dando la cara un un tío con alzeimer todo envuelto en una corrupción de alucine , la corrupción occidental es distinta de la rusa porque deja a los gobiernos y países en manos de multimillonarios esquizofrénicos.

¿Sabías que dentro del Parlamento Europeo Marruecos tiene una oficina permanente para sus cabildeos y pagan a eurodiputados para hacer efectivas las políticas marroquís en Europa? Ni te digo como afecta eso a España, son no solo corruptos sino traidores


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

La arrogancia del comandante


La semana pasada, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov confirmaba algo que era ya, a todas luces, evidente: no se repetirá este invierno la tradicional “tregua” navideña, que se ha repetido desde…




slavyangrad.es











La arrogancia del comandante


18/12/2022


La semana pasada, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov confirmaba algo que era ya, a todas luces, evidente: no se repetirá este invierno la tradicional “tregua” navideña, que se ha repetido desde 2015 y que en estos años ha sido posiblemente la más respetada de las muchas treguas que se han pactado en Minsk. El comentario de Peskov no era, como entendieron los medios occidentales, un anuncio ruso de la falta de voluntad de Moscú de buscar un alto el fuego. Rusia, que se refuerza desde el pasado septiembre, cuando finalmente comprendió el riesgo que la situación en el frente suponía para todos los territorios capturados desde el 24 de febrero e incluso algunos bajo control de las Repúblicas Populares desde hace varios años, se vería beneficiada por un parón en la batalla. De ahí que toda afirmación en este sentido por parte de las autoridades rusas -no así de una parte de sus medios, mucho más radicales que el Kremlin- no sea más que la constatación de las realidades sobre el terreno.

Horas después, y sin que se dudara de su palabra ni se cuestionara por qué Ucrania no ha buscado negociaciones de paz desde febrero, Volodymyr Zelensky se manifestaba en términos similares. Ucrania es consciente de que, mucho mejor armada que hace unos meses y con Rusia sin haber incorporado aún a una parte importante de los soldados movilizados, no puede permitirse el lujo de un parón en la guerra en un momento en el que mantiene la iniciativa.

El ímpetu de las ofensivas ucranianas se detuvo tras la reconquista de Jersón tras la retirada rusa, con lo que Rusia perdió la única capital ucraniana bajo su control, pero mantuvo intacta a su agrupación allí destinada, que incluía a algunas de las unidades más preparadas para el combate de las que dispone Rusia, que ha sufrido de la escasez de efectivos y de la ventaja comparativa que supone para Ucrania la experiencia de ocho años de combate (a los que hay que sumar también los ocho años de trabajo ideológico para instalar el discurso de odio a todo lo ruso, que en este caso incluye también a la población de Donbass). Ese aspecto es precisamente uno de los destacados por el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, calificado de héroe tanto en la prensa ucraniana como en la occidental, en una extensa entrevista concedida a _The Economist_, que esta semana ha entrevistado también al presidente ucraniano.

En su discurso, Zaluzhny repite algo que es evidente para quienes hayan seguido desde sus inicios la guerra en Ucrania, que no empezó el 24 de febrero de 2022, sino hace más de ocho años. Así lo entiende también Zaluzhny, que abiertamente afirma que para ellos “para los militares, la guerra comenzó en 2014”. Ya entonces, como se puede comprobar al revisar en la hemeroteca las declaraciones de autoridades ucranianas o de sus socios norteamericanos, la guerra era presentada, no solo como una _operación antiterrorista_, sino como una agresión exterior. Incluso antes del estallido del conflicto bélico altos cargos del Gobierno estadounidense hablaban de “movimientos orquestados desde Moscú”. Desde ese momento, el sector militar ucraniano ha trabajado militar e ideológicamente sobre la base de una guerra contra Rusia que no empezó hace diez meses sino que se remonta a años atrás.

Las autoridades políticas ucranianas, que supieron manejar los tiempos y las formas de la guerra para lograr, en cada momento, aquello que buscaba, construyeron la realidad sobre esa misma base. La intensificación de los bombardeos contra las Repúblicas Populares actuaba como forma de presión, mientras que su relajación buscaba conseguir concesiones unilaterales por parte de Rusia.

Los acuerdos de Minsk no supusieron para Ucrania más que un tiempo añadido para lograr, ya fuera la rendición de Rusia por la vía de la presión política y económica, que evidentemente no fue suficiente, o ganar tiempo para reforzar sus tropas en vistas a un conflicto más amplio que solo sería posible en caso de fracaso del proceso de paz. El cumplimiento de los acuerdos negociados por Petro Poroshenko habría desactivado el argumentario ruso de protección del pueblo de Donbass, agredido por Ucrania desde 2014, pero habría obligado a Ucrania a renunciar a recuperar, al menos a medio plazo, el territorio que verdaderamente desea: Crimea. Militarmente destruido, con una población que considera desleal y con una base económica, la industria, que no es del interés de Ucrania debido a que su mercado está en Rusia, no en la Unión Europea, Donbass no es la prioridad para Kiev.

Es lo que se desprende de las palabras de Zaluzhny, que a pesar de referirse al objetivo de volver a las fronteras del 23 de febrero -que a tenor de sus palabras se antoja difícil-, señala un objetivo claro: Melitopol. Es ahí donde el comandante en jefe de las fuerzas ucranianas desea llegar. El motivo también está claro: “Para llegar a las fronteras de Crimea, a día de hoy necesitamos cubrir la distancia de 84 kilómetros a Melitopol. Por cierto, eso es suficiente para nosotros, porque Melitopol nos daría completo control a fuego del corredor terrestre, porque desde Melitopol ya podemos disparar al istmo de Crimea con los mismos HIMARS y demás”. El objetivo y la táctica elegida para ello están perfectamente claras: avanzar hacia Melitopol para poder, desde ahí, impedir toda la logística del ejército ruso en el frente sur y en Crimea.

Los movimientos de los últimos días mostraban ya que el objetivo ucraniano es la ciudad de Melitopol, en la región de Zaporozhie, a partir de la cual Ucrania podría incluso cortar en dos a la agrupación rusa en el sur. Sin embargo, esa dirección de ofensiva es también la más evidente, por lo que es de esperar que las autoridades militares rusas, que en los últimos tres meses han trabajado por reforzar sus posiciones de defensa, sean conscientes de que las intenciones ucranianas.

Pero a pesar de la marcada arrogancia de Zaluzhny, que a lo largo de la entrevista no pierde ocasión de referirse al bajo nivel de las armas y de los comandantes rusos y soviéticos -incluido Zhukov, cuyas tropas liberaron Berlín en la Segunda Guerra Mundial-, no todo en el discurso del comandante en jefe es triunfalismo. Como cada entrevista y cada comunicación ucraniana, el objetivo principal no es hablar de “la victoria” o de esa supuesta superioridad ucraniana, sino exigir más apoyo. Diez meses después del inicio de un suministro constante de armas y financiación, que han hecho de Ucrania el país más financiado del mundo, Zaluzhny, como Zelensky, que esta semana ha tratado incluso de intervenir con un mensaje antes de la celebración de la final del mundial de fútbol, sigue exigiendo más.

De la lista de deseos de Zaluzhny se puede estimar la dificultad del objetivo que se ha marcado Ucrania. Kiev no pide ya los misiles antitanque Javelin que exigió durante años para luchar contra las milicias de la RPD y la RPL, ni los Bayraktar turcos con los que infringir los acuerdos de Minsk produciendo imágenes espectaculares. Zaluzhny no pide siquiera misiles antiaéreos con los que proteger a la población civil de los ataques con misiles rusos, que en estos meses han llevado a una situación crítica a las infraestructuras energéticas del país. Zaluzhny pide a sus socios occidentales armamento pesado con el que avanzar sobre territorio controlado por Rusia y lo hace en unas cantidades que difícilmente se corresponden con la realidad.

“Necesito 300 tanques, 600-700 vehículos de infantería, 500 obuses. Entonces, creo que es completamente realista llegar a las fronteras del 23 de febrero”, exigió el comandante en jefe, que pide también más efectivos: “No puedo hacerlo con dos brigadas”. Pese a la ingente ayuda recibida de los países de la OTAN, Ucrania siempre pide más. Más armamento con el que destruir aquellas zonas que en el avance ruso no sufrieron daños y para impedir la recuperación de esas zonas que quedaron destruidas con la guerra. Todo ello para poner contra las cuerdas al territorio que Ucrania realmente desea: Crimea.


----------



## Charidemo (18 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Borrell y buena parte del Parlamento Europeo y EEUU gobernado por un Deep State y dando la cara un un tío con alzeimer todo envuelto en una corrupción de alucine , la corrupción occidental es distinta de la rusa porque deja a los gobiernos y países en manos de multimillonarios esquizofrénicos.
> 
> ¿Sabías que dentro del Parlamento Europeo Marruecos tiene una oficina permanente para sus cabildeos y pagan a eurodiputados para hacer efectivas las políticas marroquís en Europa? Ni te digo como afecta eso a España, son no solo corruptos sino traidores



Lo de Marruecos es algo sensato. Ya que va a haber crimen, al menos que sea un crimen organizado.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Consecuencias de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a la infraestructura energética de Ucrania - Desglose de Rybar

Dos días después del ataque incendiario masivo del 16 de diciembre, es posible evaluar la eficacia de los ataques rusos contra instalaciones críticas en Ucrania.

El objetivo era privar del suministro eléctrico a las principales ciudades con una población de un millón de habitantes, Kiev, Kharkiv, Odessa, Dnipropetrovsk y Zaporizhzhya.

▪ Kharkiv y Poltava: TEC-5, la subestación de 330kV de Zalyutino y TEC-2 Eskhar fueron alcanzadas.
➖ El CHPP-5 fue efectivamente desactivado.
➖ Se destruyeron todos los autotransformadores y se dañaron los equipos de alta tensión.
➖ La instalación de conmutación de 110 kV en TETs-2 fue alcanzada.
➖ Ya al día siguiente se restableció el suministro eléctrico. La CHP-3 restante, que genera unos 86 MW, no puede abastecer de electricidad a todo Járkov. Es probable que el suministro de energía se realice a través del patio de maniobras de la central eléctrica de Zmievskaya.
➖ Para evitar esta situación, probablemente se atacaron las subestaciones de 330 kV de Kremenchuk y 330 kV de Mirgorod, lo que provocó apagones en la región de Poltava. Sin embargo, los daños parecen no haber sido críticos y el tránsito de electricidad a través de la subestación de 330 kV de Poltava se restableció por la mañana.

▪ Kyiv y Zhytomyr: misiles alcanzan CHPP-5, CHPP-6 y la subestación Lesnaya de 330kV.
➖ En parte de los distritos se ha restablecido la electricidad (excepto en Brovary). Indirectamente, esto indica que CHPP-6 está fuera de servicio.
➖ Aunque se mantuvo la generación de la central de Kiev, la situación no pudo rectificarse, probablemente debido a ataques anteriores en la subestación de 110 kV de Vyshgorod.
➖El ataque en la subestación de 330 kV de Lesnaya, cerca de Korosteni, permitió interrumpir el tránsito de electricidad de la central nuclear de Rivne a Kiev a través del patio de maniobras de 330 kV de la central nuclear de Chernóbil.

▪ Dnipropetrovsk: el TPP Prydniprovska fue golpeado de nuevo. La central de Dneprovska en Dneprodzerzhynsk (Kamenskoye) y la subestación de 330 kV de Pavlogradska se verán presumiblemente afectadas.
Todavía no se ha restablecido la luz en la región de Dnipropetrovsk. El sistema eléctrico de la propia Dnipropetrovsk ha sufrido graves daños como consecuencia de ataques anteriores.

▪ Zaporizhzhya: golpe a la central hidroeléctrica de Dniprovska
A pesar de los ataques en la Sala de Máquinas 1 y en el patio de maniobras de 330 kV, el suministro eléctrico de la ciudad no se ha visto gravemente afectado. Al parecer, todavía es posible transmitir energía a través de la subestación de 750 kV de Zaporizhzhya desde la central nuclear del sur de Ucrania.

▪ Odessa: repercusiones en las subestaciones de la ciudad y la región
Las consecuencias se han mitigado parcialmente. Aunque el transporte eléctrico de la ciudad está fuera de servicio, Odessa ya ha conseguido encender triunfalmente el árbol de Navidad.

▪ Krivoy Rog: probablemente ataques en la subestación de 330 kV de Kirovskaya.
La situación se complica debido a la TPP de Krivoy Rog: si está en funcionamiento, dista mucho de estar a plena capacidad (nuestro desglose aquí). Hasta ahora no se ha restablecido totalmente el suministro eléctrico en la ciudad.

▪ En otras regiones se está restableciendo el suministro eléctrico, pero con limitaciones y horarios de emergencia. En las regiones de Lviv, Sumy y Rivne se produjeron apagones en respuesta a ataques en otras regiones.

Los ataques en centrales eléctricas y subestaciones están surtiendo efecto, pero de momento no han dado resultados definitivos.

Los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos están ocupados parcheando agujeros y recogiendo esquemas de emergencia. Pero las reservas de capacidad del sistema energético de varias regiones ya se han agotado y no se puede hacer nada al respecto.

Los ferrocarriles se han visto gravemente afectados: debido a los cortes masivos, los trenes eléctricos se han detenido. Es evidente que no hay suficientes locomotoras diésel para remediar la situación: algunos trenes de pasajeros sufren retrasos de hasta 14 horas.

Por primera vez se ha declarado el estado de emergencia nacional debido a la situación de la electricidad.

El momento de la restauración apunta indirectamente a problemas con la precisión de los ataques: los misiles a veces no golpean edificios importantes ni interruptores, sino terrenos baldíos, dejando enormes cráteres. Los daños de este tipo sólo pueden producirse en aisladores y cables, que se reparan en 12 horas.

Pero los ataques en las unidades tecnológicas críticas de las centrales térmicas, termoeléctricas e hidroeléctricas deben continuar. Hay que prestar especial atención a la central eléctrica de Zmiivska, principal nodo sobre el que descansa actualmente el suministro eléctrico de Kharkiv, así como a la central eléctrica TPP-3, encargada de suministrar energía a las instalaciones industriales.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La arrogancia del comandante
> 
> 
> La semana pasada, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov confirmaba algo que era ya, a todas luces, evidente: no se repetirá este invierno la tradicional “tregua” navideña, que se ha repetido desde…
> ...



Esa fantasía del ucraniano tiene una derivada peligrosa, y es que si por una casualidad funcionase nada quita a Putin para usar las armas nucleares….Crimea es algo muy delicado para los rusos desde el siglo XIX…parece ignorar la historia.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

El Papa: "No veo el final del conflicto a corto plazo porque se trata de una guerra mundial. Ya hay varias manos implicadas".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Pues a Santi (Su Santidad) le ha costado verlo. Será la edad._


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Foreign Policy: El techo del precio del petróleo fijado por Occidente no perjudicará a Putin.

El autor de la publicación, director del Global Energy Center del Atlantic Council y antiguo diplomático estadounidense, Richard Morningstar, sostiene que un precio de 60 dólares por barril no es lo bastante "audaz" como para afectar significativamente a los ingresos rusos, ya que el petróleo ruso se ha estado vendiendo a unos 60 dólares durante gran parte de los últimos años.
De entrada, para los aficionados a la "zrada", aclaremos que la opinión estimada de un diplomático estadounidense en una revista extranjera no significa que Rusia haya aceptado el techo del precio del petróleo. Según Vedomosti, el Kremlin ha tomado una decisión que simplemente prohíbe la venta de crudo a los países receptores que se hayan sumado al techo de precios.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Papa: "No veo el final del conflicto a corto plazo porque se trata de una guerra mundial. Ya hay varias manos implicadas".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un poco liante este Papa, ya en 2014 dicho que estábamos en una guerra mundial…es como si tuviese problemas de memoria…








El papa dice que se libra una Tercera Guerra Mundial "por partes" - BBC News Mundo


El papa Francisco dijo que los actuales conflictos alrededor del mundo pueden suponer ya una Tercera Guerra Mundial, luchada fragmentadamente.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Impresionante (18 Dic 2022)

¿Regalan los ucronazis lanzagranadas cargados a los polaconazis?

El relato globalista hace aguas por todos lados. ¿Contra quien iban a atentar en Polonia?

"Cuando estaba moviendo los lanzagranadas usados, que eran regalos de los ucranianos, hubo una explosión", afirmó el comandante de la Policía polaca, Jaroslaw Szymczyk.





El lanzagranadas que supuestamente provocó una explosión en una comisaría de la Policía polaca no fue sometido a *ningún control fronterizo o aduanero* cuando llegó al país desde Ucrania, reporta la emisora Zet citando a sus fuentes.

Esas fuentes afirman que el arma fue transportada hasta Polonia en un tren que circula entre Ucrania y la ciudad fronteriza polaca de Przemysl. *"Todavía hay muchos signos de interrogación sobre el asunto"*, señala el medio local.

*¿Por qué el arma acabó en manos de la Policía polaca?*
El lanzagranadas era un regalo que el comandante de la Policía polaca, Jaroslaw Szymczyk, recibió como *un obsequio de "uno de los jefes de los servicios ucranianos"* durante la visita que realizó a Ucrania los días 11 y 12 de diciembre.


----------



## Debunker (18 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Lo de Marruecos es algo sensato. Ya que va a haber crimen, al menos que sea un crimen organizado.




No entiendo que quieres decir, Marruecos paga a eurodiputados con oficina permanente en el parlamento que tiene mucha más influencia que cualquier país de la UE ,

"Ya que va a haber crimen, al menos que sea un crimen organizado."


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza cerca de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka y ataca cerca de Liman y Kupiansk - noticia principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tratan de mejorar la situación táctica en Liman y concentran sus esfuerzos en llevar a cabo ofensivas en Artemivsk y Avdeevka.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en zonas de más de quince asentamientos en Donbás: zonas forestales cerca de Stelmakhivka y Serebryanka en la LPR; Verkhnekamenskoye, Vyemka, Veseloye, Artemivsk, Klescheyevka, Opytne, Pervomaiskoye, Nevelske y Krasnogorovka en la DPR.
▪ En la dirección de Liman, las fuerzas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en Makiivka, Ploshchanka y Chervonopopivka en la RNL.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo cinco ataques con misiles, así como 42 lanzamientos de cohetes desde MLRS.
▪ La amenaza de ataques aéreos y con misiles persiste en toda Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (18 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Borrell y buena parte del Parlamento Europeo y EEUU gobernado por un Deep State y dando la cara un un tío con alzeimer todo envuelto en una corrupción de alucine , la corrupción occidental es distinta de la rusa porque deja a los gobiernos y países en manos de multimillonarios esquizofrénicos.
> 
> ¿Sabías que dentro del Parlamento Europeo Marruecos tiene una oficina permanente para sus cabildeos y pagan a eurodiputados para hacer efectivas las políticas marroquís en Europa? Ni te digo como afecta eso a España, son no solo corruptos sino traidores



Si eso fuera así habría sido detenida la tia está con su padre? Pues no, aún con sus defectos la política occidental está a años luz de la Rusa, de hecho la corrupción en Rusia solo sirve para encarcelar opositores


----------



## Charidemo (18 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No entiendo que quieres decir, Marruecos paga a eurodiputados con oficina permanente en el parlamento que tiene mucha más influencia que cualquier país de la UE ,
> 
> "Ya que va a haber crimen, al menos que sea un crimen organizado."



Si el crimen estuviera mejor organizado todo sería más civilizado. Imagine un mundo donde si te atracan te dejarán un ticket del acto. Usted podría desgravar en hacienda lo robado, con ese ticket no le robarian en el mes en curso y los ladrones estarían organizados en un gremio para asegurar que todo se hiciera como debe ser, con cursos de formación variados como sigilo, uso de ganzuas y demás. A la banca le va bien.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Algunos vídeos molones que ha subido Fighterbomber ultimamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuál es el título?Según interpreto ¿Mal acaso? vivió o conoció usted la URSS?


----------



## terro6666 (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El régimen golpista derechista de Perú desplegó a los militares en las calles para aplastar las protestas masivas. Mientras tanto, el gobierno de Estados Unidos apoya firmemente a este régimen no electo. El embajador de Estados Unidos (un veterano de la CIA) acaba de reunirse con el "presidente" golpista no electo de Perú y la elogió como "democrática"



El régimen derechista dice el indocumentado este, son rojos mantado rojos


----------



## Kron II (18 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Manolete, si no sabes pa que te metes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295564




Independientemente de lo que cada persona piense sobre el conflicto, me alegro de que esté viva y espero que pueda canalizar el trauma por la experiencia vivida a cosas positivas en su vida.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Daños en los pisos superiores del Hotel Victoria de Donetsk tras los continuos bombardeos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me









_La locutora de las noticias de las 0500h de la cadena Ser ha hablado de los continuos bombardeos de Donets, pero se le ha “olvidado” decir que el culpable es su amigo el cocainomano. Creo que le pone, no hay domingo que no ponga un corte de audio de su amado. Como en un “Pez llamado Wanda”_


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Dic 2022)

K. Pravda.


*"Moldavia declara su independencia del suministro de gas ruso*

El viceprimer ministro Spinu dijo que el país ha encontrado una fuente alternativa (Rumanía)"


----------



## Debunker (18 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si eso fuera así habría sido detenida la tia está con su padre? Pues no, aún con sus defectos la política occidental está a años luz de la Rusa, de hecho la corrupción en Rusia solo sirve para encarcelar opositores



Eso fue porque un Juez Belga al que le soplaron esos posibles delitos dió orden de registro del padre de la Vice del PE, eso es la punta del iceberg, se están ocultando delitos de enorme corrupción en cantidad y calidad que algunos medios denuncian pero la ley no se hace eco.

Ni te digo la que hay en EEUU, buena parte denunciado y colosalmente documentado por twiter que, después de todo es solo una fracción de la corrupción en EEUU, donde efectivamente hubo pucherazo en las elecciones y gobierna un partido con un viejo enfermo de alzeimer que no votaron, los envíos de dinero y armas a Ucrania es otro nido de gran corrupción , menudo pastel hay


----------



## Kron II (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que los rusos tienen algunas ojivas que son maniobrable, los americanos supongo que también.
> 
> Lo que me ha extrañado es lo de la ojiva de plástico, hasta que he recordado que superada la atmosfera no hay fricción con el aire y que la velocidad de descenso no depende de la masa - Galileo dixit (física ec. dinámicas del movimiento) *v*=raíz cuadrada de (2 x altura x *gravedad* ) - sino solamente de la gravedad por lo que caerán a la misma velocidad hasta encontrar resistencia aerodinámica, los misiles balísticos salen de la atmosfera (v y gravedad vectores, la v incluye la velocidad tangencial, y la gravedad la aceleración normal en coordenadas polares).
> 
> ...



Maniobrables en el sentido de ser capaces de variar su trayectoria de forma aleatoria, tanto en dirección como en tiempo, como tienen las ojivas rusas, y algunos de sus vectores, creo que no. De hecho, hay una cosa curiosa: los americanos aprovecharon muchas de las ojivas de del vector MX (LGM-118A), que fue dado de baja en virtud de los tratados START, para el SLBM Trident-II D5, y es el vector más moderno que tienen en servicio actualmente.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Dic 2022)

Putin, los pajaritos revolotean...

*Ucrania lanza decenas de misiles contra Donetsk*


----------



## Debunker (18 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Si el crimen estuviera mejor organizado todo sería más civilizado. Imagine un mundo donde si te atracan te dejarán un ticket del acto. Usted podría desgravar en hacienda lo robado, con ese ticket no le robarian en el mes en curso y los ladrones estarían organizados en un gremio para asegurar que todo se hiciera como debe ser, con cursos de formación variados como sigilo, uso de ganzuas y demás. A la banca le va bien.



Curiosa forma de ver el crimen y el delito, ni en 100 años habría pensado algo así. O sea que el crimen organizado es sinónimo de civilizados , vivir para ver.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 17 al 18 de diciembre de 2022

▪ En la región de Sumy, la artillería rusa alcanzó objetivos en Seredina-Budy y Volkovka.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron concentraciones de municiones enemigas en Strelechya, Glubokoye, Staritsa, Volchansk y Novovlinsk.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Dvurechne, Berestove, Yagodne, Novoselove, Stelmakhove y Makiivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Bakhmut, Bakhmut, Soledar, Verkhnekamensk y Chasovyi Yar.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Alchevsk con MLRS HIMARS, dañando infraestructuras civiles.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Marinka y Novomikhailovka.

A su vez, el enemigo volvió a bombardear Donetsk y Horlivka, y un jardín de infancia de la capital de la DNR fue alcanzado.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones enemigas en Bilohorye, Orekhove, Stepove, Plavnyy y Nikopol, en la orilla norte del río Dnipro.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra las instalaciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Kherson, Tyahynka, Nikolske y Dniprovske.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## John Nash (18 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Daños en los pisos superiores del Hotel Victoria de Donetsk tras los continuos bombardeos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juegan con la ignorancia de la gente. Gente cada vez más cabreada, eso sí, con los precios que está pagando por la comida en estos días.


----------



## bigmaller (18 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si eso fuera así habría sido detenida la tia está con su padre? Pues no, aún con sus defectos la política occidental está a años luz de la Rusa, de hecho la corrupción en Rusia solo sirve para encarcelar opositores



Frase del año


----------



## Debunker (18 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Si el crimen estuviera mejor organizado todo sería más civilizado. Imagine un mundo donde si te atracan te dejarán un ticket del acto. Usted podría desgravar en hacienda lo robado, con ese ticket no le robarian en el mes en curso y los ladrones estarían organizados en un gremio para asegurar que todo se hiciera como debe ser, con cursos de formación variados como sigilo, uso de ganzuas y demás. A la banca le va bien.



Te cito de nuevo porque al leer la coletilla de "a la banca le va bien " creo que entiendo lo que quiere decir, la banca cuando te roba es porque tu le das consentimiento, igual ocurre con los mercados y el juego de las bolsas, con los políticos que nos gobiernan corruptos que nosotros elegimos, pero creo que en los encontronazos de intereses y ambiciones de un país que, para conseguir sus fines daña los intereses de otro país hay mucha más miga e incluso crímenes de horror y cantidad es de donde surgen las guerras que, en el sistema de latrocinio economico que vivimos.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Cada vez más patético
> 
> 
> 
> Otro más que descalifica en lugar de intentar rebatir argumentos. Penoso.



No estoy descalificando. Principalmente porque no hago eso con los buenos foreros, y porque tampoco lo necesito.


----------



## Charidemo (18 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Te cito de nuevo porque al leer la coletilla de "a la banca le va bien " creo que entiendo lo que quiere decir, la banca cuando te roba es porque tu le das consentimiento, igual ocurre con los mercados y el juego de las bolsas, con los políticos que nos gobiernan corruptos que nosotros elegimos, pero creo que en los encontronazos de intereses y ambiciones de un país que, para conseguir sus fines daña los intereses de otro país hay mucha más miga e incluso crímenes de horror y cantidad es de donde surgen las guerras que, en el sistema de latrocinio economico que vivimos.



Lo del crimen organizado no es mío, es de un autor de libros de entretenimiento que con sarcasmo y exageración describe mucha hipocresía. Y lo de Marruecos en esa oficina es exactamente eso, organizar la influencia que terceros pueden tener sobre los eurodiputados. Todo legal y muy civilizado. Lo que suena descabellado con "un gremio de ladrones" es poco comparado con la realidad.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Dic 2022)

La entrega a los nazis banderistas del gobierno mas progresista de la Historia es total:


----------



## vettonio (18 Dic 2022)

Segundo vídeo


----------



## Yomateix (18 Dic 2022)

Hasta la cartera que lo entregó reconoce que fué un paquete que explotó al abrirlo y no un lanzagranadas, pero son los buenos asíque hay que tapar toda esta extraña historia....si algo de este estilo lo hubiese hecho Rusia.

*El jefe de Policía polaco achaca la explosión en su oficina al disparo accidental de un lanzagranadas, regalo de Ucrania*

Szymczyk, quien aseguró que había recibido garantías de que el lanzagranadas no era más que "chatarra", acabó provocando la explosión cuando colocó el arma de pie, en el suelo, según declaraciones a la cadena de radio _RMF.FM_.

El jefe de Policía rompe así su silencio tras la extraña información aparecida esta semana sobre un "regalo bomba" de Ucrania. *La cartera del Interior confirmó en un primer momento que la explosión se dio al abrir un regalo entregado por los servicios de seguridad de Ucrania* al propio Szumczyk durante una reciente visita de trabajo a territorio ucraniano.


----------



## Yomateix (18 Dic 2022)

Diferencia, algo que ya se ha vuelto habitual.

_Rusia, 79 ataques de "nada" en distintas regiones._

Especialmente intensos han sido los bombardeos en Sumy, donde Rusia ha lanzado 79 ataques en 24 horas, alcanzando a las comunidades de Bilopolska, Esmanska, Seredino-Budska y Jotinska, *aunque sin víctimas que lamentar*. 

_Ucrania, un bombardeo._

*Rusia denuncia al menos tres civiles muertos en un bombardeo ucraniano sobre Luhansk*

Las autoridades rusas de la disputada región ucraniana de Luhansk, en el este del país, han denunciado al menos *tres civiles muertos* durante las últimas horas por un bombardeo ucraniano.

Al menos cinco personas han resultado heridas y al menos cuatro viviendas han sido destruidas, según las autoridades rusas de Luhansk en su cuenta de _Telegram_.


----------



## McRotor (18 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hostias




Le falto decir... "piso arbitro hijodeputa"


----------



## Yomateix (18 Dic 2022)

_No necesitan que Occidente les envie más hombres, solo más y más armas, 1.500 tanques pide solo ahora.....vaya pozo sin fondo._


Si Zelenski pidió baterías antiaéreas y Kuleva Howitzers de 155 milímetros de calibre, Zaluzhny demandó 1.500 tanques, blindados y piezas de artillería, de lo contrario el Ejército ucraniano solo podrá defenderse y nunca expulsar al enemigo de su territorio.

"Tenemos suficiente gente. No necesito cientos de miles (de movilizados). Necesito recursos (...). Recibo lo que recibo, pero es menos de lo que necesito. Con estos recursos *no puedo lanzar nuevas operaciones de gran magnitud, aunque ahora esté preparando una*", dijo.

Al respecto, el ISW destaca en su informe de hoy que el Ejército ucraniano está mucho mejor preparado para una ofensiva desde la frontera bielorrusa que a principios de año.


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lo que es ridículo es que a pesar de que Borrell se un corrupto que lo puede ser y yo no lo niego, aquí en europa tenemos medios para combatirlos cosa que en Rusia no pasa por qué allí la corrupción es el estado general de las cosas, criticar a europa por la corrupción y estar del lado de Rusia es tener un servero retraso , que muchos se lo tendrían que mirar.



Y esa es tu respuesta... Medios para combatirlos, dices... Como se vio en el 2020.


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Borrell y buena parte del Parlamento Europeo y EEUU gobernado por un Deep State y dando la cara un un tío con alzeimer todo envuelto en una corrupción de alucine , la corrupción occidental es distinta de la rusa porque deja a los gobiernos y países en manos de multimillonarios esquizofrénicos.
> 
> ¿Sabías que dentro del Parlamento Europeo Marruecos tiene una oficina permanente para sus cabildeos y pagan a eurodiputados para hacer efectivas las políticas marroquís en Europa? Ni te digo como afecta eso a España, son no solo corruptos sino traidores



Los europarlamentarios están a sueldo de Marruecos, Qatar, Omán, Kuwait, Arabia Saudí, Pfizer, y quien venga poniendo pasta. Ya regularán en función de sus intereses, que los políticos de la UE están en venta. Luego criticamos a los demás.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Dic 2022)

No entiendo que no lo entiendan.

Aquí mismo en Burbuja hay ilustres foreros que se lo podrían explicar mucho mejor a los jóvenes rusos. Estos foreros "vacas sagradas de la guerra" sí que entienden que Putin está luchando por preservar los valores de la civilización occidental y cristiana.

Ah no! Que esos foreros son decrépitos jubilados que desde el asilo están clamando y despotricando para que los jóvenes vayan a la guerra con ardor guerrero para morir por su patria (realmente no mueren, solo "los otros" tienen bajas descomunales y son carne de cañon). Foreando noche y día, mientras los mortales currelan, clamando contra su país mientras ricamente se benefician de un aumento de la pensión de un 8,5%


*Las estrellas de la televisión del Kremlin entran en combustión cuando los rusos admiten que la guerra no tiene rumbo*

ATURDIDO Y CONFUSO

Los favoritos de los medios de comunicación de Putin se están derritiendo rápidamente a medida que más rusos se dan cuenta de que “no entienden lo que están haciendo” en Ucrania.

La invasión rusa de Ucrania continúa estancada, junto con el bombardeo de propaganda del Kremlin destinado a convencer a los rusos de que apoyar la guerra es su deber sagrado. Los propagandistas a favor del Kremlin están unánimemente de acuerdo en que la guerra de Vladimir Putin está aquí por mucho tiempo, pero se enfurecen por el hecho de que nadie parece conocer el objetivo final de la llamada “operación especial”.

Durante la transmisión del miércoles del programa _Meeting Place_ de NTV , los presentadores Andrey Norkin e Ivan Trushkin encabezaron una discusión sobre la efectividad de la propaganda local, quejándose de la falta de opiniones y comentarios en los carretes promocionales "patrióticos" que instaban a los jóvenes a correr hacia el frente.

*Un invitado, el rapero ruso Ptakha, cuyo verdadero nombre es David Nuriev, no se anduvo con rodeos. “En cuanto a los jóvenes, honestamente hablando, me comunico con muchos de ellos y muy pocos entienden lo que estamos haciendo allí, porque ellos [los ucranianos] no cruzaron nuestras fronteras. Muy pocos entienden”, dijo. “Tratar de subirse a la ola de la ideología soviética, alegando que estamos luchando contra los alemanes, también es muy cuestionable”.*

Trushkin preguntó: "¿Puedes producir un clip que explique lo que estamos haciendo allí, en un lenguaje que sea fácil de entender?" Ptakha respondió: "*Yo mismo no lo entiendo muy bien". Norkin replicó enojado: “Rechazo categóricamente lo que estás diciendo en este momento, jovencito. Dejemos de dar cabezazos aquí*.

*Sin inmutarse, Ptakha continuó hablando y dijo que el Grupo Wagner de mercenarios está en guerra únicamente “para ganar dinero”, y que el resto de las tropas rusas no entienden los objetivos de Moscú.* Mientras los invitados se amontonaban, discutiendo en voz alta con la evaluación inconveniente, Norkin cerró Ptakha: “No quiero ofenderte ni insultarte, pero estás muy seguro de que tienes razón, a pesar de tu falta de base. Quiere que le expliquemos todo esto, pero no lo haremos. Este no es el punto del programa de hoy”.
Putin Cronies Resort to Begging on Live TV Over War Failures

Durante la emisión del lunes de _La velada con Vladimir Solovyov_ , el propagandista del mismo nombre *se quejó de la “brecha generacional”, afirmando que principalmente los hombres de su edad luchan en Ucrania, mientras que los rusos más jóvenes no están ansiosos por marchar a la batalla.*

En la transmisión del miércoles de Solovyov, los temas de propaganda y la falta generalizada de comprensión sobre los objetivos a largo plazo de Rusia también fueron el centro de atención. Andrey Sidorov, vicedecano de política mundial en la Universidad Estatal de Moscú, predijo que Occidente intensificará su ofensiva de información contra Rusia durante la primavera de 2024, con el objetivo de las elecciones presidenciales. “La destrucción de Rusia es el principal objetivo de Occidente, lo admiten abiertamente”, dijo.

Con notable irritación, Sidorov señaló: “Cuando el gobierno no identifica objetivos claros, es muy difícil cumplir con su juramento… entonces, ¿cuál es nuestro objetivo?”. Se quejó de la falta de claridad sobre qué parte de Ucrania pretende ocupar Rusia y expresó su esperanza de que el objetivo final incluya todo el territorio ucraniano. Durante la transmisión del martes del programa _Time Will Tell_ , el miembro de la Duma estatal Alexander Kazakov también argumentó que Rusia debería tomar toda Ucrania: “¡Necesitamos todo, todo!”

La desesperación de los medios estatales por controlar la narrativa de la guerra es palpable, y los propagandistas aparentemente compiten por la teoría más escandalosa sobre lo que sucedería si Rusia pierde la guerra. La directora de RT, Margarita Simonyan, alegó anteriormente que los rusos terminarían en campos de concentración occidentales o se convertirían en "patanes" sin sentido, mientras que el profesor Dmitry Evstafiev predijo que serían enjaulados y exhibidos junto a los animales en el zoológico.
‘Crapped Himself’: Putin’s Men Melt Down in Raging Fight Over War

“¿Qué pasará si a Occidente se le permite construir el tipo de mundo que quiere crear? ¿Qué clase de mundo será? ¿Puede una persona normal vivir en este mundo?”, se lamentó el politólogo Sergey Mikheyev en el programa de Solovyov. “Los humanos se convertirán en no humanos... la humanidad en su conjunto será erradicada... Lo que tenemos por delante es el reemplazo forzoso de las personas por robots y la robotización de las personas... Si no nos enfrentamos a Occidente, seguirá el horror, será una catástrofe”.


----------



## vettonio (18 Dic 2022)

Segundo vídeo


----------



## coscorron (18 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Lo del crimen organizado no es mío, es de un autor de libros de entretenimiento que con sarcasmo y exageración describe mucha hipocresía. Y lo de Marruecos en esa oficina es exactamente eso, organizar la influencia que terceros pueden tener sobre los eurodiputados. Todo legal y muy civilizado. Lo que suena descabellado con "un gremio de ladrones" es poco comparado con la realidad.



Y se van de comiditas, y de conferencias, y de putas pagadas a todo tren y luego se firma un acuerdo que permite que los tomates de Marruecos se vendan en la UE sin pagar impuestos de entrada y sin someter a sus productores a los controles que sufren los de aquí ... si se arruinan algunos productores no pasa nada .. Y de ahí para arriba, el compadreo en determinados niveles es simplemente algo que ya no se debe permitir.


----------



## Lego. (18 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Joder...en ningún momento he politizado el asunto. Solo indicar las diferencias entre lo que pasaba antes y ahora.
> 
> En ningún momento hablé de médicos fachas o rojos.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: fin del off topic



Mis disculpas. Lo de "médicos fachas" fue cosecha propia. No era mi intención insinuar que tu mensaje estaba politizado en ningún sentido. Iba más tirado al aire que contra ti, no me di cuenta de que lo podrías interpretar así. 

Buen domingo!


----------



## vettonio (18 Dic 2022)

Segundo vídeo


----------



## niraj (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo sobre los señuelos. A ver si alguien que sepa del esto lo aclara:
> 
> Entiendo que un señuelo sería un misil sin carga explosiva. ¿no? Pero (igual aquí está mi error) yo entiendo que lo más caro de un misil es el vector, no la carga explosiva. Si es así no veo la ventaja en tales señuelos. Si no lo interceptan, pues un objetivo que destruyes.
> 
> ...











Rusia usa señuelos para evitar que las defensas ucranianas intercepten sus misiles Iskander-M


Estos señuelos emiten unas señales de radio que provocan interferencias en los radares ucranianos, responsable de la detección del misil, y además tienen una fuente de calor que atrae a los ...




www.infodefensa.com


----------



## Martok (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Dar un golpe de estado comunista y que no te salga, debe ser como quedar con una tía buenorra y que se vaya con el camarero.



A ver niño o niña, a mi Peru me pilla muy de perfil mas allá de conocer que es un país chanante y del cachondeo que tienen con sus presidentes, ahora bien que "El mundo" califique de golpista a Castillo por disolver el parlamento dentro de su facultades, a la vez que llama Democrático al régimen neonazi de Zelenski que pretende hacer una limpieza etnica con la mitad del país, me queda suficientemente claro quien son en realidad los golpistas.

Esto huele a golpe de estado patrocinado por EEUU siguiendo el protocolo de Bolivia que tira para atrás.

Considero que eres una persona lo suficientemente inteligente para saber que esto es ASI. Ahora bien, si aun así prefieres apoyarte en tu dogma personal anticomunista por que te mola mas que la verdad, es que eres mas pringado que todos "negacionista" que no se pincharon pero que si hubiera seguido gobernando Rajoy hasta hoy ya estarían pinchado se la quinta y apoyando el regimen neonzi de Kiev mientras no tiene para poner la calefacción.................... si todavía seguirían vivos por inyectare esa mierda génica


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La entrega a los nazis banderistas del gobierno mas progresista de la Historia es total:



Militares españoles de uniforme en Ucrania, vaya, vaya... esto es la prueba del nueve de que tenemos el gobierno mas asqueroso, arrastrado, vendido y palanganero de la historia, los militares polacos, british o yanquis por lo menos se ponen el uniforme ukro. ¿ENTRE LAS MISIONES CONSTITUCIONALES DE LAS FFAA ESTÁ DEFENDER KIEV??? ¿¿¿DESDE CUANDO???.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Pues ya les quedan pocos para ello. Haría falta que fueran moscobitas y de San peterburgo para acelerar el proceso.



No seran esos los muertos ucranianos ???, heridos ukros irrecuperables para el frente, superan con toda seguridad esos 300.000 nombrados.

PD- Voluntarios, reservistas, contratistas militares y presos que buscan redimir su condena, la situacion rusa en la guerra es de total comodidad, la ciudadania no ha notado en la retaguardia el conflicto, una guerra de mentiras, esperemos que en enero lancen al combate a los 250.000-300.000 movilizados.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Es que está mas que claro,Rusia es una estado opresor, que invade otros países donde fomenta institucionalmente los crímenes de guerra.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el título?Según interpreto ¿Mal acaso? vivió o conoció usted la URSS?



Yo soy Español Carmen.

El que lamenta la desaparición de su país y cambio de valores (la URSS) es Fighterbomber que es piloto de la Fuerza Aerea Rusa.

Tiene un canal de Telegram y uno en Youtube donde sube vídeos grabados por el mismo o por compañeros de otras unidades.

Por ejemplo, hoy ha subido esto.

*t.me/fighter_bomber/10018?single*

En junio de 2021, un par de Su-27P del Regimiento de Cazas de la Guardia que llevan el nombre de Pokryshkin realizó la primera intercepción del F-35 en los cielos del Báltico.

Luego se convirtió en una rutina, pero ellos fueron los primeros.

Un Grippen fue interceptado y jodido hasta los huesos (él está al principio del video).

Sí, espero en silencio que la Operación Militar Especial se convierta en un punto, como resultado del cual no solo se tomarán grandiosas decisiones de personal, sino también un reequipamiento a gran escala de nuestro ejército con las cosas necesarias para la guerra. 

Me gustaría mucho esperar que afecte también al inigualable mundo de la Marina, en el que es muy bueno nadar, pero muy malo volar. Y me gustaría creer que la adición de una bombilla de luz intermitente al traje no terminará con su modernización.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Se reporta bombardeo ucraniano sobre territorio ruso en Belgorod, hay 4 víctimas confirmadas.



Ivan Rogov


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> ¿Sabías que dentro del Parlamento Europeo Marruecos tiene una oficina permanente para sus cabildeos y pagan a eurodiputados para hacer efectivas las políticas marroquís en Europa? Ni te digo como afecta eso a España, son no solo corruptos sino traidores



Marruecos es tratado por la UE, como si fuera un miembro del club, pero sin obligaciones, es de locos.

PD- Un pais tercermundista que chatanjea a europa con inmigrantes ilegales y que se dedica al narcotrafico a gran escala, introduciendo en el continente europeo hachis, cocaina y armas, cualquier pais soberano hace tiempo que habria bombardeado las plantaciones de cannabis marroquies.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Mal asunto.

Anatoly Shariy:

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que el Ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, verificó las posiciones avanzadas de las unidades rusas y voló alrededor de las áreas de despliegue de tropas en la zona NVO.

En la línea del frente, Shoigu habló con los militares y les agradeció por su desempeño ejemplar de las tareas.

Según mi información, Sergei Shoigu no solo no visitó las posiciones avanzadas y no sobrevoló las áreas de despliegue de tropas.

Ni siquiera cruzó la frontera con Ucrania y no visitó la zona NWO en sí.

Intentaron filmar un video de los "vuelos" con la participación de un número mínimo de personas, pero en vista de la actitud bastante definida hacia Shoigu, un círculo bastante amplio de personas ya sabe que esta es la producción más estúpida y vergonzosa.

En un futuro próximo, intentaremos averiguar si el helicóptero con el comandante despegó y si incluso voló sobre los campos en la región de Moscú.



Ivan Rogov


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Ígor Strelkov:

Lo que sucedió la noche del 18 de diciembre. NYT: Washington impidió que Kyiv asesinara al Jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF Gerasimov

Sólo puedo comentar de esta manera: los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses han vuelto a demostrar que todavía cuentan con un número considerable de analistas inteligentes y con visión de futuro. Quien, habiendo evaluado la escala de la personalidad y la mente del general Gerasimov, asumió correctamente que en caso de su muerte prematura (a pesar de la falta de elección), todavía existe una posibilidad considerable de que alguien más inteligente y al menos un poco más profesional. ocupará el lugar del Jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. Y, en consecuencia, los títeres de Kyiv (después de una victoria brillante pero sin sentido en los medios) lucharán mucho más duro.

Si crees (y es mejor no creer) más detalles, los misiles ucranianos atacaron de todos modos, pero, como sabes, "los tontos siempre tienen suerte" y Gerasimov no estuvo entre las víctimas de este ataque.

Por mi parte, solo puedo felicitar al general Gerasimov por el hecho de que todavía tiene la oportunidad de someterse a un tribunal militar por "planificación brillante" de los llamados. SVO y contribuyentes, porque no tuvieron que pagar el lujoso funeral de estado de un completo cretino, gracias a cuyos esfuerzos nuestro ejército sufrió una serie de derrotas insultantes y grandes pérdidas en personal y equipo militar.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

En guardia del orden: cómo los empleados de VAI garantizan la seguridad del tráfico en la zona NWO

Para cumplir con las tareas asignadas, el personal militar de la inspección militar de automóviles del Distrito Militar Oeste equipó puestos de control y organizó el control de acceso. Se han desplegado fortalezas en los tramos más peligrosos de las carreteras.

Las principales tareas del personal militar en los puestos de control:
◽ garantizar la seguridad del movimiento de columnas militares, civiles;
◽ revisión de vehículos, conductores y pasajeros, inspección de mercancías transportadas.

La policía militar está en alerta las 24 horas, controlando a la población civil y los vehículos para evitar la penetración de los grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Los inspectores regulan el tráfico en las carreteras y las entradas a ellas, detienen los automóviles, verifican completamente todos los documentos y el estado técnico de los automóviles. No se hacen excepciones para nadie: ni para el personal militar ni para los civiles.

"Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia"


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

por Artemovsk.

Nuestras tropas siguen luchando por Experimentados. De hecho, aquí hay que llevar casa tras casa. También hay batallas al oeste y noroeste de Kurdyumovka y Ozaryanovka y en los accesos cercanos a Kleshcheevka.
Al noreste de la ciudad, los nuestros están presionando Podgorodnoye, pero el pueblo todavía está bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
En la ciudad misma, se están librando combates en la zona industrial a lo largo de la calle Patrice Lumumba, además de en las afueras del sureste de la ciudad.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no muestran signos de retirarse de Artemovsk y se están preparando para las próximas batallas callejeras en la ciudad misma: se instalaron barreras antitanques en las calles, se cavaron trincheras en las calles y patios, se perforaron sótanos. en las casas con antelación.
Las unidades maltratadas, que están perdiendo rápidamente efectividad en el combate, están tratando de rotar hacia aquellas transferidas desde la dirección de Zaporozhye.

"Coronelcassad"


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania devuelve la electricidad a 6 millones de ucranianos en 24 horas.*
Ucrania ha logrado restaurar la energía a casi 6 millones de personas en las últimas 24 horas después de los ataques masivos de Rusia contra el sistema de generación de electricidad, dijo el sábado el presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy.

"El trabajo de reparación continúa sin descanso después del ataque terrorista de ayer", dijo en un discurso en video.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Este es un niño, de uno de los asentamientos, es local, y todos los días desde el amanecer se para en un puesto de control en su propio lugar, los militares le hicieron una "mesita de noche", le dieron un uniforme, un chaleco antibalas, un casco y una bandera. el niño ondea una bandera militar, los saluda. Lo vi, quería complacerlo, felicitarlo por el próximo año nuevo. Le di binoculares de trofeo y un buff, y le pregunté qué le gustaría para el nuevo año. el niño quiere que le den luz. Hay agua y gas, pero no hay electricidad. Como resultado, acordamos un teléfono móvil, le prometí que se lo daría en un par de días.

"NUEVA RUSIA"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Dic 2022)

La calefacción ha sido completamente restaurada en Kyiv. El domingo 18 de diciembre, dijo el alcalde de la ciudad Vitali Klitschko.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Al parecer el general Guerasimov no es que sea muy bueno que digamos.
Vaya desastre.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Y se van de comiditas, y de conferencias, y de putas pagadas a todo tren y luego se firma un acuerdo que permite que los tomates de Marruecos se vendan en la UE sin pagar impuestos de entrada y sin someter a sus productores a los controles que sufren los de aquí ... si se arruinan algunos productores no pasa nada .. Y de ahí para arriba, el compadreo en determinados niveles es simplemente algo que ya no se debe permitir.



Todas las frutas y verduras marroquies que se venden en europa, estan tratadas con productos fitosanitarios peligrosos y prohibidos por la Union Europea.


----------



## Martok (18 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Mucho me parece, pero si 50.000 es el total ya saben que hay que hacer (a falta de la verdad) el porcentaje de heridos/muertos/desaparecidos/huidos.
> Casos vamos viendo, esta tarde por ejemplo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295607
> ...



Esto articulo son buenísimos porque les pillas a occidente en sus mentiras la verdad. Constantemente vendiendo que los ruso mueren y huyen en masa y los ucranianos son invencibles....... por querer demonizar mas a los rusos y buscar solidaridad de la población con ucrania se deciden para dar dramatismo filtrar un dato y ¡UPS! ¿50.000? no si va ser verdad eso de las 300.000 bajas Ucranianas.

Sabes lo que es mas asqueroso de esta realidad, que estan masacrando a todo una generación de jóvenes y no tan jóvenes Ucranianos para que la oligarquía globalista y Ucraniana sigan disfrutando de su poder. Están experimentando si pueden llevar acabo el plan de extermino para la población occidental de manera mas rápida ya que lo del virus va demasiado lento.

Esa pobre chica debería estar en su casa con su familia y no en un almacén militar en el frente esperando que no le caiga ningún geranio.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

La gente de Kherson, que esperó a Ucrania y esperaba que los rusos se fueran, ahora lamenta que los rusos se hayan ido. Enviaron tal mensaje, pidieron publicarlo, de lo contrario, los medios ucranianos se niegan a publicarlo. Creo que esta publicación será útil (traducido del ucraniano):

“Nuestros líderes locales están empujando a las personas indefensas fuera de la ciudad. Entonces, ¿por qué las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania liberaron a Kherson? ¿Por qué estos generadores y transformadores humanitarios van a todas las ciudades de Ucrania, pero no a Kherson? ¿Por qué se traen aquí representantes de la Cruz Roja Internacional y de la ONU? ¿Para mostrar cómo un niño falso se sienta y dibuja con lápices en una habitación cálida e iluminada?
El 14 de diciembre, la Televisión Pública filmó un reportaje sobre cómo viven los habitantes de la isla. En lugar de pedir ayuda a gritos, las personas en esa historia dijeron que tenemos mucha agua en el río, no nos perderemos. ¡Nadie nos oye, tenemos que gritar a todo el mundo! Dejemos que Europa, que todos los días asigna dinero y equipos para la restauración del sistema energético de Ucrania, nos escuche y pregunte: "¿Kherson es Ucrania o una zona de amortiguamiento en la que la gente de alguna manera terminó milagrosamente?". Personas sobre las que ponen experimentos de supervivencia para no gastar dinero en reparar infraestructura. Después de todo, no pedimos tanto: agua y un poco de electricidad. ¡Somos personas! ¡Todavía estamos vivos! ¡Somos ucranianos, después de todo!”.

NeoficialniyBeZsonoV


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que los rusos tienen algunas ojivas que son maniobrable, los americanos supongo que también.
> 
> Lo que me ha extrañado es lo de la ojiva de plástico, hasta que he recordado que superada la atmosfera no hay fricción con el aire y que la velocidad de descenso no depende de la masa - Galileo dixit (física ec. dinámicas del movimiento) *v*=raíz cuadrada de (2 x altura x *gravedad* ) - sino solamente de la gravedad por lo que caerán a la misma velocidad hasta encontrar resistencia aerodinámica, los misiles balísticos salen de la atmosfera (v y gravedad vectores, la v incluye la velocidad tangencial, y la gravedad la aceleración normal en coordenadas polares).
> 
> ...



Es tal como dices, cuando el misil suelta su carga de ojivas y señuelos la velocidad que llevan ambas cargas es la misma al estar en el vacio (el espacio).

En la reentrada debido al rozamiento tanto las ojivas como los señuelos van perdiendo velocidad pero esta es mayor en los señuelos que en las ojivas debido a su menor peso.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> A ver niño o niña, a mi Peru me pilla muy de perfil mas allá de conocer que es un país chanante y del cachondeo que tienen con sus presidentes, ahora bien que "El mundo" califique de golpista a Castillo por disolver el parlamento dentro de su facultades, a la vez que llama Democrático al régimen neonazi de Zelenski que pretende hacer una limpieza etnica con la mitad del país, me queda suficientemente claro quien son en realidad los golpistas.
> 
> Esto huele a golpe de estado patrocinado por EEUU siguiendo el protocolo de Bolivia que tira para atrás.
> 
> Considero que eres una persona lo suficientemente inteligente para saber que esto es ASI. Ahora bien, si aun así prefieres apoyarte en tu dogma personal anticomunista por que te mola mas que la verdad, es que eres mas pringado que todos "negacionista" que no se pincharon pero que si hubiera seguido gobernando Rajoy hasta hoy ya estarían pinchado se la quinta y apoyando el regimen neonzi de Kiev mientras no tiene para poner la calefacción.................... si todavía seguirían vivos por inyectare esa mierda génica



Reconozco mi (fuerte) sesgo contra los partidos comunistas. Los he visto follar toda mi vida con los etarras, y me iré de este mundo sin cambiar de opinión sobre ellos porque eso es algo imperdonable para mí. Quizás sea muy injusto, y en otros países no sean como la basura que padecemos aquí.

En lo del Inmundo estamos de acuerdo, es un medio donde trolas son diarias y sus interpretaciones no dan veracidad a nada. 

Conozco bastantes países de América, pero no Perú, y mi conocimiento del sitio es muy superficial, de oídas. Entonces, veo 'disolución del parlamento' y 'partido comunista' y salto como el perro de Paulov como cuando veo a los geólogos americanos bombardeando un país con mucho petróleo. 

Un forero que conoce el sitio ya ha dado en este hilo una explicación bastante sólida de por qué sí se puede interpretar lo de Castillo como un golpe de estado.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Otro ruso con conexiones que palma, este se ha tropezado por las escaleras


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Dic 2022)

EJÉRCITO

18 diciembre 2022 00:01
*Versión móvil: qué es el complejo estratégico ruso "Yars"*
Un nuevo regimiento con misiles puesto en servicio de combate en Bologoye



El 15 de diciembre, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso mostró la carga del lanzador de silos de misiles balísticos intercontinentales (ICBM) Yars. Al día siguiente, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos de la Federación Rusa, el Coronel General Sergei Karakaev, anunció que un nuevo regimiento con Yars móviles en Bologoy fue puesto en servicio de combate. El reequipamiento de las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos con los últimos sistemas de misiles está entrando en la línea de meta. Aunque el Yars es la columna vertebral de las fuerzas estratégicas de Rusia, este producto todavía está rodeado de un halo de misterio. Bajo esta designación, se ocultan a la vez varios tipos de misiles con diferentes tareas. Izvestia descubrió qué es: misiles de la familia Yars.

*primer ruso*
El primer misil intercontinental ruso, que fue adoptado por las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos en 1997, fue el misil intercontinental de combustible sólido de la mina Topol-M, creado por el Instituto de Ingeniería Térmica de Moscú bajo la dirección del académico Yu.S. Salomón. El desarrollo comenzó a fines de la década de 1980: se creó una base para un misil de propulsor sólido unificado, que en la década de 1990-2000 se suponía que reemplazaría tanto a los misiles balísticos intercontinentales móviles Topol como a la mayoría de los misiles balísticos intercontinentales de silo de clase media y ligera envejecidos.

"Topol-M" se creó de inmediato con la vista puesta en ambos tipos de bases, para colocar en minas y en transportadores móviles, lanzadores. Los nuevos tipos de combustible sólido, los nuevos materiales estructurales, la nueva electrónica y las ojivas termonucleares más compactas y avanzadas hicieron posible cerrar varios tipos a la vez con un misil : la gama de armas de las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos no debería haber sufrido.





Complejo de misiles "Topol-M"
Foto: RIA Novosti/Sergey Guneev

Los primeros Topoli-M eran monobloque, es decir, al igual que los Topoli de combustible sólido y móviles, portaban una ojiva, aunque más potente. Pero el potencial del misil hizo posible llevar varias ojivas más compactas al alcance intercontinental . Por decreto del presidente de Rusia en 1993, se lanzó el desarrollo de una versión "multicabezal" del misil balístico intercontinental Topol-M, el misil Topol-MR, que luego recibió el sonoro nombre de Yars. Y si el primer "Topol-M" se creó para colocarlo en la mina, los primeros "Yars" se hicieron inmediatamente móviles.



El primer lanzamiento de prueba del misil 15Zh55M Yars se llevó a cabo con éxito el 29 de mayo de 2007 desde un lanzador móvil en el campo de entrenamiento de Plesetsk. En 2009, se lanzó la producción en masa de sistemas de misiles, y la primera división de la 54.a división de Guardias Teykovskaya de las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos asumió el deber de combate experimental. El rearme masivo de los regimientos de las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos comenzó desde los complejos móviles de Topol hasta los móviles de Yarsy. Y al mismo tiempo, se estaban probando nuevas variantes del complejo.

*Anatomía del cohete*
El misil del Yars móvil lleva seis ojivas de una clase de pequeño rendimiento. Una clase pequeña es una carga termonuclear con un rendimiento de más de 100 kilotones. Por lo tanto, con un lanzamiento, el complejo cubre seis objetivos importantes a la vez en un área de cientos y miles de kilómetros cuadrados a una distancia de hasta 12 mil km.

"Yars" está equipado con el sistema de control más moderno, que le proporciona la máxima precisión y la capacidad de utilizar trayectorias planas de alta velocidad. Se cree que la desviación circular probable de la ojiva del misil no supera los 150 M. Imagine una explosión de 100 mil toneladas de TNT a 100 m del cuartel general enemigo; con un alto grado de probabilidad, no quedará nada. Solo agregamos que casi las mismas ojivas lleva el misil naval Bulava, que también fue creado por el Instituto de Ingeniería Térmica de Moscú y que tiene mucho en común con los Yars en términos de diseño, combustible, sistema de control y equipo de combate. Llamémoslo la actitud prudente del MIT hacia el equipamiento de las fuerzas estratégicas con misiles.






Lanzamiento de un misil balístico intercontinental "Topol"
Foto: TASS/Alexander Babenko
Este año, los antiguos sistemas de misiles móviles Topol debían ser retirados por completo del servicio de combate. Su vida útil ha expirado: desempeñaron un papel en la formación de un grupo móvil de misiles estratégicos soviéticos y rusos. Fue "Topol" el que reemplazó a los móviles "Topol-M", "Yarsy" y "Yarsy-S" en los últimos 12 años.



Las modernas tropas rusas de misiles dependen no solo de los sistemas de misiles móviles: todavía hay un gran grupo de misiles intercontinentales basados en silos en las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos. Su peculiaridad es el uso de minas altamente protegidas, que incluso una explosión nuclear no puede golpear si ocurre a cierta distancia del lanzador. El primer lanzamiento de la mina ICBM 15ZH65M "Yars" tuvo lugar el 24 de diciembre de 2013 desde el campo de entrenamiento de Plesetsk. Al mismo tiempo, en el mismo año, comenzó la colocación de la mina Yars en la formación de misiles Kozelsk, que continúa hoy.

*Sin recepcion*
En 2014, se puso a prueba el móvil Yars-S, a veces llamado Yars-Super. Los analistas occidentales informan que lleva ojivas de clase de potencia media más poderosas. Tales ojivas son algo más grandes y pesadas, y su número en un misil es menor que en un Yars convencional . Pero el poder de tales ojivas también debería ser mucho mayor, de 300 a 500 kilotones. Hoy en día, estas son las municiones termonucleares modernas más poderosas. Al mismo tiempo, el alcance y la precisión no son peores. Se cree que el propósito de "Yarsov-S" son los objetivos más importantes y fuertemente protegidos. Y sí, Yars-S está disponible en versiones móvil y mía.

La característica principal del Yars es que este misil lleva varias ojivas a la vez, que se distribuyen durante el vuelo por la etapa de combate del misil, cada una para su propio propósito . Este tipo de equipo de misiles se denomina "vehículo de reentrada múltiple con unidades de objetivos individuales" (MIRV o MIRV). Se sabe que desde hace varios años, en las entrañas del MIT, bajo la dirección del académico Solomonov, se ha estado trabajando en un nuevo y revolucionario tipo de equipo de combate con una etapa de combate individual y un sistema de guía para cada ojiva.






Complejo de misiles "Yars"

Tal carga de combate proporcionará a los futuros misiles intercontinentales una zona de dispersión de ojivas aún más grande: un misil podrá alcanzar selectivamente varios objetivos a una distancia de cientos y miles de kilómetros. O podrá alcanzar un objetivo, pero desde diferentes direcciones. Ninguna defensa antimisiles moderna puede resistir tal arma.

El 16 de diciembre de 2022, el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos, Sergei Karakaev, anunció el inicio de los trabajos en 2023 para la creación de un nuevo sistema de misiles móviles. Con una alta probabilidad, esta será una nueva versión de Yars del Instituto de Ingeniería Térmica de Moscú. Se puede suponer que después del desarrollo y las pruebas, este complejo podrá reemplazar los complejos Topol-M desplegados a fines de la década de 1990 y principios de la de 2000, o fortalecerá las Fuerzas de Misiles Estratégicos no solo cualitativamente, sino también cuantitativamente. Lo más probable es que haya metas y objetivos para el nuevo sistema de misiles.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Mejor este que Putiniano , no se andaría con tantos remilgos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Dice que el ministerio de defensa ruso dice, vamos que seguramente sea una mentira pero de las gordas.



ah si, una mentira, como las tuyas con tu desinformación


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La entrega a los nazis banderistas del gobierno mas progresista de la Historia es total:



Trabajando para la OTAN en lugar de quedarse aquí investigando crímenes y estafas que han jodido a miles de españoles.


----------



## El_Suave (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo sobre los señuelos. A ver si alguien que sepa del esto lo aclara:
> 
> Entiendo que un señuelo sería un misil sin carga explosiva. ¿no? Pero (igual aquí está mi error) yo entiendo que lo más caro de un misil es el vector, no la carga explosiva. Si es así no veo la ventaja en tales señuelos. Si no lo interceptan, pues un objetivo que destruyes.
> 
> ...



No necesitan sistema de guía ni electrónica complicada, que es lo más escaso y caro, basta con que mantengan una trayectoria nivelada y recta pasando por la zona donde se encuentran los antimisiles, o un autopiloto sencillo que incluso puede simular maniobras. Pueden ser simples drones baratos sin cabeza de guerra ni electrónica.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Militares españoles de uniforme en Ucrania, vaya, vaya... esto es la prueba del nueve de que tenemos el gobierno mas asqueroso, arrastrado, vendido y palanganero de la historia, los militares polacos, british o yanquis por lo menos se ponen el uniforme ukro. ¿ENTRE LAS MISIONES CONSTITUCIONALES DE LAS FFAA ESTÁ DEFENDER KIEV??? ¿¿¿DESDE CUANDO???.



Desde aquí:
*Artículo 96*

1. Los tratados internacionales válidamente celebrados, una vez publicados oficialmente en España, *formarán parte del ordenamiento interno. *Sus disposiciones sólo podrán ser derogadas, modificadas o suspendidas en la forma prevista en los propios tratados o de acuerdo con las normas generales del Derecho internacional.


2. Para la denuncia de los tratados y convenios internacionales se utilizará el mismo procedimiento previsto para su aprobación en el artículo 94.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

*Estados Unidos trató de evitar que Ucrania matara al jefe de Estado Mayor ruso durante su visita al frente,* - NYT

Los estadounidenses se enteraron de que Gerasimov iba al frente y no se lo dijeron a Ucrania, ya que temían que esto llevaría a una guerra entre la Federación Rusa y los Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, la parte ucraniana aún se enteró de la llegada del general y comenzó a preparar la operación.

"Dijimos: 'Oye, esto es demasiado', pero el mensaje llegó demasiado tarde. El ejército ucraniano informó a los estadounidenses que ya habían lanzado un ataque contra la posición del general. Docenas de rusos murieron durante el ataque", dijo un alto funcionario estadounidense. dijo el oficial.

Gerasimov, desafortunadamente, no estaba entre los muertos. Después de eso, los jefes Rashist redujeron sus visitas al frente.


----------



## Kill33r (18 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todas las frutas y verduras marroquies que se venden en europa, estan tratadas con productos fitosanitarios peligrosos y prohibidos por la Union Europea.



Si tu supieses que organofosforados y químicos, sin respetar tiempos desde su aplicación

No volvías a comer fruta ni hortalizas fuera de la EU


----------



## Yomateix (18 Dic 2022)

Y si Alemania lo hace....el resto de Europeos tendrán que hacerlo igualmente, ya sea enviando energía directamente a Ucrania, ya sea enviandola a otros paises Europeos que la desvien a Ucrania. Luego eso si, a exigir que los Europeos no enciendan ni la calefacción que la luz está muy cara....hay muchos que no tienen ni para productos frescos, como para encender la calefacción, por mucho que este gobierno aún se mofe con campañas como la de los derrocholicos.

*Alemania suministra energía a Ucrania por valor de 100 millones de euros*

El Ministerio de Economía de Alemania ha anunciado este viernes que hará entrega de unos 100 millones de euros a Ucrania en el marco de un programa de la Unión de la Energía después de que la comisión presupuestaria haya liberado los fondos necesarios.

Estas ayudas se suman a la aportación realizada por el Ministerio de Exteriores alemán, una cuantía que asciende a 30 millones de euros. Además, el Ministerio de Economía prevé entregar otros 40 millones de euros a un fondo del Banco Mundial para financiar medidas de "modernización y mantenimiento" de la red de transporte y electricidad ucraniana.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Maniobrables en el sentido de ser capaces de variar su trayectoria de forma aleatoria, tanto en dirección como en tiempo, como tienen las ojivas rusas, y algunos de sus vectores, creo que no. De hecho, hay una cosa curiosa: los americanos aprovecharon muchas de las ojivas de del vector MX (LGM-118A), que fue dado de baja en virtud de los tratados START, para el SLBM Trident-II D5, y es el vector más moderno que tienen en servicio actualmente.



Las ojivas MIRV de los misiles ICBM Rusos Topol M, Yars, Sarmat y el SLBM Bulava si son maniobrables, modifican su trayectoria para dificultar su intercepción.

Los Avangard se pueden lanzar desde esos mismos misiles, pero estos si que tienen la capacidad de modificar su trayectoria incluso en la vertical.


----------



## delhierro (18 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> No entiendo que no lo entiendan.
> 
> Aquí mismo en Burbuja hay ilustres foreros que se lo podrían explicar mucho mejor a los jóvenes rusos. Estos foreros "vacas sagradas de la guerra" sí que entienden que Putin está luchando por preservar los valores de la civilización occidental y cristiana.
> 
> ...



Interesante, estos son los malos malisimos dictadores.............¿ ejemplo parecido de los que opinan diferente en nuestro democratico aliado de Kiev ? 

o más facil en alguno de nuestros telediarios.... Bueno aquí de momento solo los putean o los despiden, no los atan a las farolas o los torturan salvajemente antes de asesinarlos.


----------



## El_Suave (18 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Lo de Marruecos es algo sensato. Ya que va a haber crimen, al menos que sea un crimen organizado.



Como lo del narcotráfico en un país que nos pilla más cerca que Marruecos.

(Y más cerca que Portugal, Andorra y Gibraltar).


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Dic 2022)

Nota aclaratoria: el artículo de la constitución que pone a la soberanía española por debajo de los tratados con terceros fué una "sugerencia" de Oscal Alzaga, a la sazón, representante de la CIA en las cortes redactoras de dicha Carta Otorgada.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> A ver niño o niña, a mi Peru me pilla muy de perfil mas allá de conocer que es un país chanante y del cachondeo que tienen con sus presidentes, ahora bien que "El mundo" califique de golpista a Castillo por disolver el parlamento dentro de su facultades, a la vez que llama Democrático al régimen neonazi de Zelenski que pretende hacer una limpieza etnica con la mitad del país, me queda suficientemente claro quien son en realidad los golpistas.
> 
> Esto huele a golpe de estado patrocinado por EEUU siguiendo el protocolo de Bolivia que tira para atrás.
> 
> Considero que eres una persona lo suficientemente inteligente para saber que esto es ASI. Ahora bien, si aun así prefieres apoyarte en tu dogma personal anticomunista por que te mola mas que la verdad, es que eres mas pringado que todos "negacionista" que no se pincharon pero que si hubiera seguido gobernando Rajoy hasta hoy ya estarían pinchado se la quinta y apoyando el regimen neonzi de Kiev mientras no tiene para poner la calefacción.................... si todavía seguirían vivos por inyectare esa mierda génica



Ya lo dijo Zhu , que podia aplicar el artículo 14 de la Constitución y ese artículo 14 solo habla de hacer contratos dentro de la labor de gobierno.

El articulo que aplica es el 134. El Presidente solo puede disolver el Congreso si se han producido 2 cuestiones de confianza ( ante el congreso ) del Consejo de Ministros y estas han sido rechazadas las dos. Búsquelo en google y dígame si es así o no . Y eso no ha pasado.Por tanto no estaba capacitado para disolver el Congreso y por tanto fue un golpe.

Ni el estado de sitio ni el estado de excepción permiten cerrar el congreso


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Gerasimov es tan incompetente que le viene bien a USA, o es un agente doble que hace fracasar las operaciones Rusas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Desde aquí:
> *Artículo 96*
> 
> 1. Los tratados internacionales válidamente celebrados, una vez publicados oficialmente en España, *formarán parte del ordenamiento interno. *Sus disposiciones sólo podrán ser derogadas, modificadas o suspendidas en la forma prevista en los propios tratados o de acuerdo con las normas generales del Derecho internacional.
> ...



temo que mi pais tambien se ha metido de lleno en la guerra, estoy tratando de ver si hay italianos disfrazados de Ukronanzis, verguenza me daría como sea cierto que los hay, es para quitarles el pasaporte y fusilarlos


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Continua el lanzamiento de misiles sobre la ciudad de Belgorod.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Desde aquí:
> *Artículo 96*
> 
> 1. Los tratados internacionales válidamente celebrados, una vez publicados oficialmente en España, *formarán parte del ordenamiento interno. *Sus disposiciones sólo podrán ser derogadas, modificadas o suspendidas en la forma prevista en los propios tratados o de acuerdo con las normas generales del Derecho internacional.
> ...



El tratado de la OTAN obliga al gobierno a enviar fuerzas a un tercer país que no pertenece a la OTAN?...yo creo que no, como no obliga al UK, Polonia o los USA.

Las condiciones en las que España está ahora en la OTAN, NO SON LAS MISMAS QUE SE APROBARON EN EL REFERENDUM DE 1986, se han modificado sin referéndum (Aznar, 1997)....la verdad no me parece que una reforma palaciega de tapadillo entre en la misma categoría que un referendum que es lo que entiendo como "válidamente celebrado"...


----------



## Salamandra (18 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Los lugareños informan que unas 1.700 personas de Azov se dirigieron a Kramatorsk en Vasilievka.
> 
> 
> Estados Unidos intentó frustrar el asesinato del Jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, General Gerasimov — New York Times
> ...



Los trabajadfores de las fábricas acabarán con las articulaciones destrozadas. Seguro que pueden contratar gente para fines de semana y sería mucho mejor.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Frase del año



chiste del ano, y si son opositores los pondría entre comillas, o los cambiaba por "colorineros" o cachorritos de la otan/cia


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> El tratado de la OTAN obliga al gobierno a enviar fuerzas a un tercer país que no pertenece a la OTAN?...yo creo que no, como no obliga al UK, Polonia o los USA.
> 
> Las condiciones en las que España está ahora en la OTAN, NO SON LAS MISMAS QUE SE APROBARON EN EL REFERENDUM DE 1986, se han modificado sin referéndum (Aznar, 1997)....la verdad no me parece que una reforma palaciega de tapadillo entre en la misma categoría que un referendum que es lo que entiendo como "válidamente celebrado"...



"Hágame usted la ley, que yo le haré los reglamentos"
Entramos en el campo de las interpretaciones. Dado que no hay tropas regulares en presencia en Ucrania, cumplen la letra del tratado. Es un supterfugio muy usado, "Asesores", "Contratistas", "Técnicos", se cubre el expediente legal.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No estoy descalificando. Principalmente porque no hago eso con los buenos foreros, y porque tampoco lo necesito.





Spoiler: Y seguimos con el misterio de la existencia...



Gracias, a lo mejor no ha sido tú intención, pero esto dijiste:



> Puedo contestar a preguntas bien formuladas, en casi todas respondiendo que no tengo ni idea. A lo que no puedo contestar es a falacias cognitivas envueltas en signos de interrogación. Leo tu comentario de Darwin y me entra la misma perplejidad que escuchar al barbudo de Cuarto Milenio.



Eso es despectivo. Yo no he usado ni un solo argumento religioso para mantener mi postura. He razonado cada cosa que he dicho, solo espero que en base a mis razonamientos se me rebata, nada más.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Zhu , que podia aplicar el artículo 14 de la Constitución y ese artículo 14 solo habla de hacer contratos dentro de la labor de gobierno.
> 
> El articulo que aplica es el 134. El Presidente solo puede disolver el Congreso si se han producido 2 cuestiones de confianza ( ante el congreso ) del Consejo de Ministros y estas han sido rechazadas las dos. Búsquelo en google y dígame si es así o no . Y eso no ha pasado.Por tanto no estaba capacitado para disolver el Congreso y por tanto fue un golpe.
> 
> Ni el estado de sitio ni el estado de excepción permiten cerrar el congreso



Letra y espíritu:
"El de este miércoles fue el tercer intento por parte del Congreso de votar una moción de vacancia contra el presidente Castillo, y el quinto para un presidente en ejercicio en los últimos cinco años". Recordemos que la vacancia es una ley de Fujimori.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Los trabajadfores de las fábricas acabarán con las articulaciones destrozadas. Seguro que pueden contratar gente para fines de semana y sería mucho mejor.



No creas, manejar un torno o una fresadora, aparte de realizar soldaduras correctas, no es tan fácil.
Aquí encontrar gente joven así es casi imposible, y una maquina herramienta necesita muchas veces conocimientos de fresador y de AutoCAD.


----------



## Loignorito (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que los rusos tienen algunas ojivas que son maniobrable, los americanos supongo que también.
> 
> Lo que me ha extrañado es lo de la ojiva de plástico, hasta que he recordado que superada la atmosfera no hay fricción con el aire y que la velocidad de descenso no depende de la masa - Galileo dixit (física ec. dinámicas del movimiento) *v*=raíz cuadrada de (2 x altura x *gravedad* ) - sino solamente de la gravedad por lo que caerán a la misma velocidad hasta encontrar resistencia aerodinámica, los misiles balísticos salen de la atmosfera (v y gravedad vectores, la v incluye la velocidad tangencial, y la gravedad la aceleración normal en coordenadas polares).
> 
> ...



Si me permite, creo que además la ausencia de masa en los señuelos hará que parezcan ojivas maniobrando al comenzar a encontrar resistencia en el aire. Desde luego es un excelente sistema, barato y eficaz.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## kopke (18 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Consecuencias de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a la infraestructura energética de Ucrania - Desglose de Rybar
> 
> Dos días después del ataque incendiario masivo del 16 de diciembre, es posible evaluar la eficacia de los ataques rusos contra instalaciones críticas en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Este es el camino.

Sin descanso. Los ucropitecos deben regresar a la Edad de Piedra.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (18 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Ígor Strelkov:
> 
> Lo que sucedió la noche del 18 de diciembre. NYT: Washington impidió que Kyiv asesinara al Jefe del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF Gerasimov
> 
> ...



Y luego dicen que en Rusia no hay democracia. Cualquier coronel del ejército español que se expresara sobre el JEMAD en términos parecidos tendría graves problemas.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Es tal como dices, cuando el misil suelta su carga de ojivas y señuelos la velocidad que llevan ambas cargas es la misma al estar en el vacio (el espacio).
> 
> En la reentrada debido al rozamiento tanto las ojivas como los señuelos van perdiendo velocidad pero esta es mayor en los señuelos que en las ojivas debido a su menor peso.



Error...el peso no influye . Ya lo demostró Galileo hace siglos echando bolas de distintas densidades desde la Torre de Pisa y llegaban igual. La aceleración de la gravedad es la misma. Dependen más bien de la fricción aerodinámica.De todos modos indicar que con menor peso son más veloces tampoco tiene mucha lógica, si los señuelos tuvieran la densidad del He tendrían muchísimo menor peso y no por ello serían ultrasupersonicos sino que subirian como globos.


----------



## kopke (18 Dic 2022)

Mu


rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania devuelve la electricidad a 6 millones de ucranianos en 24 horas.*
> Ucrania ha logrado restaurar la energía a casi 6 millones de personas en las últimas 24 horas después de los ataques masivos de Rusia contra el sistema de generación de electricidad, dijo el sábado el presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy.
> 
> "El trabajo de reparación continúa sin descanso después del ataque terrorista de ayer", dijo en un discurso en video.



Muy bien. Ahora hay que volver a echarlo abajo.


----------



## Salamandra (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No creas, manejar un torno o una fresadora, aparte de realizar soldaduras correctas, no es tan fácil.
> Aquí encontrar gente joven así es casi imposible, y una maquina herramienta necesita muchas veces conocimientos de fresador y de AutoCAD.



Todo depende lo mecanizadas que estén esas fábricas. Los puestos peligrosos son los más automatizados, esos que, por ejemplo, ponen un tornillo siempre el mismo y que les llega siempre de la misma posición. cuanto más repetitiva y corta sea la tarea es peor y esos son puestos reemplazables.

Si son fábricas más antiguas también habrá un porrón de puestos reemplazables y si lo hay creo que debiera ser la forma de hacer las cosas. Quizás se haga y la ley sea sólo para los puestos irreemplazables, el problema es que donde puede haber abusos, normalmente, los hay.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No necesitan sistema de guía ni electrónica complicada, que es lo más escaso y caro, basta con que mantengan una trayectoria nivelada y recta pasando por la zona donde se encuentran los antimisiles, o un autopiloto sencillo que incluso puede simular maniobras. Pueden ser simples drones baratos sin cabeza de guerra ni electrónica.



Los hay de muchos tipos y funciones, esta entrada de la Wikipedia lo explica muy bien.






Penetration aid - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Nota: Está en Inglés y la versión Española no tiene tanta información.


----------



## Salamandra (18 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Foreign Policy: El techo del precio del petróleo fijado por Occidente no perjudicará a Putin.
> 
> El autor de la publicación, director del Global Energy Center del Atlantic Council y antiguo diplomático estadounidense, Richard Morningstar, sostiene que un precio de 60 dólares por barril no es lo bastante "audaz" como para afectar significativamente a los ingresos rusos, ya que el petróleo ruso se ha estado vendiendo a unos 60 dólares durante gran parte de los últimos años.
> De entrada, para los aficionados a la "zrada", aclaremos que la opinión estimada de un diplomático estadounidense en una revista extranjera no significa que Rusia haya aceptado el techo del precio del petróleo. Según Vedomosti, el Kremlin ha tomado una decisión que simplemente prohíbe la venta de crudo a los países receptores que se hayan sumado al techo de precios.
> ...



Ya. El tema está en los seguros. Rusia lo resolverá ¿Pero que países y empresas aceptarán trabajar con los seguros rusos y cual es su precio?. Porque el peligro es que alguien atente contra esos buques.

India y china seguro.


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Thanks! (y a todos los que habéis contestado)
> 
> Sí, lo de los misiles especializados en dirigirse a radares SAM lo conocía de alguna referencia anterior en este hilo.
> 
> Mi duda es que para simular un misil hace falta un misil. Vale, si lo liberas de la carga explosiva pesará menos y es combustible que te ahorras. OK. Y si no pretendes dar en un blanco con precisión ya no necesitas un dispositivo de navegación tan preciso. Así que entiendo que estos dos elementos prescindibles significan una parte importante del precio del misil, el señuelo costaría mucho menos que el misil real y eso es lo que le da sentido.



No tiene porque ser un misil real, y mucho menos moderno, lo más logico es usar como señuelo un avión antiguo, dron o misil que sea barato, nadie va a hacer la tontería de por ejemplo quitarle la cabeza de combate a un misil Iskander K para hacer de señuelo.

Mira, para que lo entiendas, en la guerra que hubo hace pocos meses entre Azerbayan y Armenia los Azeries usaron aviones An-2 radiocontrolados actuando como señuelos.



Exacto, no tendría sentido.



Hay más tipos de señuelos, ese de la foto es uno de los pocos que hay fotos públicas. Con respecto a lo de la distinta velocidad de caida estas en lo cierto, esa es una de las maneras de diferenciar las ojivas reales vs las falsas.

El problema es que al principio todas parten con la misma velocidad y aparte algunas llevan jammers que provocan interferencias que degradan las señales de los radares de la defensa antimisil con lo cual tienen muy poco tiempo para adivinar cuales son los objetivos reales y cuales son los falsos.

Pero si, estás en lo cierto llega un momento en que por la distinta velocidad los sistemas de defensa antiaérea son capaces de conocer cuales son las ojivas reales.
[/QUOTE]
Además hay q recordar que los señuelos "hinchables" se abren en el apogeo, antes de la reentrada, así que no hay "diferencias" de velocidad hasta la reentrada en la atmósfera, o sea, crean un guirigay de objetivos para q los radares de defensa no sepan cuál seguir.

Sobre el tema señuelos: se ha comentado q los rusos han usado S300 de series viejas dando vueltas alredor de Kiev, para "despertar" los radares de defensa ucranianos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Error...el peso no influye . Ya lo demostró Galileo hace siglos echando bolas de distintas densidades desde la Torre de Pisa y llegaban igual. La aceleración de la gravedad es la misma. Dependen más bien de la fricción aerodinámica.De todos modos indicar que con menor peso son más veloces tampoco tiene mucha lógica, si los señuelos tuvieran la densidad del He tendrían muchísimo menor peso y no por ello serían ultrasupersonicos sino que subirian como globos.



O yo no me he expresado bien o no me ha entendido bien.

Lo reformularé de nuevo.

Las ojivas y señuelos sufren el mismo rozamiento por tener la misma forma aerodinámica (normalmente), la diferencia es el peso o la masa de cada una de ellas.

Partiendo de una misma velocidad y existiendo el mismo rozamiento a mayor masa se conserva mayor energía, a menor masa se pierde más rapidamente la energía.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Y seguimos con el misterio de la existencia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que pides cosas que son muy trabajosas, poco motivantes y muy cansinas de detallar. Me ha costado, pero he logrado llegar al post de tus preguntas. Numero y luego hago una respuesta rápida. 

_1. Eso que llamamos (o llaman) 'evolución' es una gilipollez ¿y por qué lo es? pues por que necesita de una inteligencia asistente muy potente y muy bien informada de todo, tanto respecto de cada ser como del entorno que los contiene, así como de las necesarias modificaciones genéticas y bioquímicas y sus métodos de implementación en cada ser. En otras palabras, necesitan de un ser super-sabio, omnisciente para cumplimentarse de forma correcta. _

1. Es una simple opinión de que se necesita _una inteligencia asistente muy potente. _No vale la pena discutir esto, porque a nada vamos a llegar. 

_2. Y nosotros, lo que llamamos ciencia, todavía no ha sido capaz de hallar el 'órgano evolutivo' ¿y por qué un órgano? pues por que en cada ser cada función requiere de un órgano. Y en el cerebro no conocemos que parte 'es esa' que desarrolla tal evolución ¿y dónde está? aaaah, que es 'la naturaleza' y ¡toma ya! dogma pseudo-deidal para definir una función que normalmente soporta un órgano. Y ni se inmuta la gente con el dogma RELIGIOSO._

2. _'órgano evolutivo' _es una ingeniosa falacia cognitiva. Que para pensar necesitemos cerebro o para respirar pulmones, no significa que para nacer con mejor/peor cerebro, mejores/peores pulmones, o con 22 dedos en lugar de 20 se precise de un órgano especializado en el cambio. 
_
3. Es mucho más sencillo aceptar que las especies fueron creadas por una inteligencia superior. Es que es muy lógico aceptar que algo tan complejo, mucho más que cualquier obra humana, haya sido creado por un ser superior. Lo que no es de recibo, es creer que fue 'la Naturaleza' (esa pseudo-diosa que ni está ni se la espera) o mucho menos 'la casualidad'._

3. Sin duda es mucho más sencillo aceptar eso, como es mucho más sencillo explicar que todo lo que sucede en el mundo es la voluntad de una inteligencia superior. Nos libera de rompernos la cabeza para entender el mundo. 
_
4. Para mi es más fácil intelectualmente estimar, que esos seres antropomorfos aparecieron como consecuencia de un cambio de polos en la Tierra. Momentos en los que las radiaciones solares y cósmicas entraban a placer. Y tanto ellos como eso que llamamos dinosaurios. Y que los vínculos que existen entre su genética y la nuestra, son consecuencia de ser fruto de las mutaciones de otras especies que existían y existen ahora. _

4. Los cambios de polos son fácilmente traceables, debería ser fácil buscar las fechas y compararlas con el registro fósil. ¿Tienes algún enlace de artículo serio donde se hable de eso?. Puedo ver que una mayor incidencia de radiación aumente la tasa de mutaciones; pero (i) como he comentado antes ese modelo de evolución está obsoleto entre la gente que sabe, (ii) no entiendo lo que quieres decir en la última frase (Y tanto...).


@Loignorito, en realidad estoy dando cancha a las 'argumentaciones religiosas', obviamente desde una perspectiva no religiosa como la tuya. El juego de números no sale con los modelos estocásticos de evolución, sale mejor con el forzado epigenético, pero aún así hay muchos agujeros. Hay hipótesis científicas que tratan de cubrirlos, y algunas de ellas son terrenos fértiles para que entren pertinaces evangélicos ;-). Una vez te puse un enlace de mucha 'calidat' y pasaste de él porque con tu Verdad Revelada era innecesario. El conocimiento científico avanza con otros protocolos.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Letra y espíritu:
> "El de este miércoles fue el tercer intento por parte del Congreso de votar una moción de vacancia contra el presidente Castillo, y el quinto para un presidente en ejercicio en los últimos cinco años". Recordemos que la vacancia es una ley de Fujimori.



Para nada es lo mismo una cuestión de vacancia del Presidente , que es elegido en otras elecciones, que una cuestión de confianza del Consejo de Ministros ante el Congreso. La Constitución no permite disolver el Congreso por número de cuestiones de vacancia

La vacancia o moción de censura destructiva no es de Fujimori , para nada, es de la misma época que el resto de la Constitución ( que yo sepa está desde 1893 y ha sido ratificada en las siguiente 10 reformas de la Constitución ) .

A diferencia de España la vacancia elimina al presidente por incapacidad fisica, mental o moral pero no hay candidato alternativo. El vicepresidente primero ocupa el cargo.En España la moción de censura constructiva la puede plantear cualquier partido con votos suficientes y plantea un programa de gobierno alternativo.

La mujer que ha accedido al cargo es la vicepresidenta del mismo partido, Perú Libre. Ella intenta convencer, dada la situación, de que el gobierno vote la autodisolución y se hagan elecciones legislativas. Pero NO tiene la capacidad legal de disolverlo. 

Castillo ganó las elecciones por el apoyo entusiasta del interior del pais ( sobretodo primera ronda )y por los que no quieren a Fujimori ni en pintura ( estos se añadieron en la segunda ronda ).

El gobierno de Castillo se ha significado por su inacción total y por establecer una mafia de comisiones para el otorgamiento de contratos publicos mediante sus sobrinos. Para nada es un Allende o un Lula. La cantidad de ministros que han caido por temas de corrupción, acoso sexual, es récord en la Historia de Perú.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Interesante, estos son los malos malisimos dictadores.............¿ ejemplo parecido de los que opinan diferente en nuestro democratico aliado de Kiev ?
> 
> o más facil en alguno de nuestros telediarios.... Bueno aquí de momento solo los putean o los despiden, no los atan a las farolas o los torturan salvajemente antes de asesinarlos.



Que quieres que te conceda? Que Rusia no es Corea del Norte ni el régimen nazi en cuanto a sus medios de comunicación? Eso es obvio, ni siquiera se parece a Cuba.

Pero tú jamás vas a conceder que, EN GENERAL, los medios occidentales son tropecientas veces menos mentirosos y manipuladores que la prensa rusa. Aunque hay excepciones, ya he dicho muchas veces que hay medios como LENTA.RU y MK.RU que tratan a veces de eludir la férrea censura sobre la "Operación Especial".

Esas manifestaciones de libertad en los medios rusos (la del rapero) son la excepción, por eso la recogen rápidamente los medios anti Puti.

Que en los medios de Occidente hay mentiras y manipulaciones sobre la guerra? A montones y todos los días. Pero no hay una censura institucionizada. Y también hay artículos y programas que favorecen la versión rusa, con su porcentaje de mentiras y manipulacion, como siempre.

Como no lees la prensa rusa te daré una información. Absolutamente todos los días y en todos los medios rusos se reproducen declaraciones y artículos de medios occidentales donde se da la razón a los rusos. Son centenares, reproducen hasta cartas de los lectores donde despotrican contra la OTAN o la UE. El hecho que se publiquen esos comentarios en Occidente nos llevaría a ironizar, como tú haces, hablando de "...estos son los malos malisimos dictadores..." NO, esos comentarios son ridículos en todo contexto y situación.


----------



## Adriano II (18 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Error...el peso no influye . Ya lo demostró Galileo hace siglos echando bolas de distintas densidades desde la Torre de Pisa y llegaban igual. La aceleración de la gravedad es la misma. Dependen más bien de la fricción aerodinámica.De todos modos indicar que con menor peso son más veloces tampoco tiene mucha lógica, si los señuelos tuvieran la densidad del He tendrían muchísimo menor peso y no por ello serían ultrasupersonicos sino que subirian como globos.



*
En el vacio todo cae con la misma aceleración.*

Veámoslo estilo Barrio Sesamo



*Si hay atmósfera (en el seno de un fluido en este caso aire) :*

Actúa la resistencia del aire en sentido contrario al movimiento:

R = 0.5 x C x d x S x v^2

C -> Coeficiente de resistencia aerodinámico (Lo aerodinámico que sea el objeto)
d -> Densidad del aire
S -> Superficie transversal al movimiento
v -> Velocidad de caida

Luego la velocidad del objeto que cae se estabiliza a una velocidad constante (velocidad límite) cuando la resistencia del aire (que frena) y el peso (que acelera la caida) se igualen

m x g = 0.5 x C x d x S x v^2

v² = 2 x m x g / (C x d x S)

Es decir, el objeto caerá más rápido:

1.- Cuanto más aerodinámico sea
2.- Cuando su relación (m/S) o (m x g/S) como se prefiera, es decir peso o masa en relación a la superficie transversal al movimiento sea mayor

De nada


----------



## Charidemo (18 Dic 2022)

Edit


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra por la energía y recursos algunos ya consumen por encima de sus posibilidades, gracias a quitárselo a otros…


Algunos aún ignoran este gran juego…o hacen que no lo saben…


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Hoy......


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Que quieres que te conceda? Que Rusia no es Corea del Norte ni el régimen nazi en cuanto a sus medios de comunicación? Eso es obvio, ni siquiera se parece a Cuba.
> 
> *Pero tú jamás vas a conceder que, EN GENERAL, los medios occidentales son tropecientas veces menos mentirosos y manipuladores que la prensa rusa. Aunque hay excepciones, ya he dicho muchas veces que hay medios como LENTA.RU y MK.RU que tratan a veces de eludir la férrea censura sobre la "Operación Especial".*
> 
> ...



Eso es mucho conceder. En los medios occidentales no salen más que trolas sobre Rusia. Digo trolas no porque las haya podido verificar, sino porque no se compadecen con las leyes de la lógica y del comportamiento humano. 

Cuando tú hablas de que en Rusia mienten más creo que está siendo presa de dos sesgos. En primer lugar, por ser de aquí, te resulta muchísimo más difícil detectar campañas de manipulación específicamente dirigidas a ti, campañas que saben lo que piensas, sientes y ves. En segunda lugar, hay una diferencia de performance técnica. En Occidente se tiene más nivel en el uso de los medios, y por tanto se sabe hacer campañas de manipulación más inteligentes, menos toscas.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Ejecuciones, alta mortalidad: los mercenarios del grupo Wagner explican las realidades de la unidad. Reportaje de la televisión ucraniana en inglés.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> O yo no me he expresado bien o no me ha entendido bien.
> 
> Lo reformularé de nuevo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por las formas amables. Le explico :

1. Si vuelve a leer su post decia lo contrario. Hágalo por favor, decía que a menor masa más velocidad para los señuelos.

2. Considerando lo anterior una errata ahora voy a lo importante. Dos esferas exactamente iguales, una de mármol ( densidad 2.6 Ton / m³ ) y una de acero ( 7.85 Ton / m3 ) situadas a la.misma altura tienen diferente energía potencial = m g h . Una al impactar en el suelo hará un boquete mayor en la arena por ejemplo. Pero ambas llegarán al mismo tiempo gobernadas por la aceleración g = 9.8 m / s². Ello suponiendo que el rozamiento de la superficie pulida del mármol es casi idéntica a la del acero. En el caso de los señuelos y el misil ambos de acero o aleación seguro que el coeficiente de rozamiento superficial K es el mismo.

3. La fuerza de rozamiento es K N siendo N la fuerza normal a la superficie de rozamiento y está vinculada a la masa. Si estira con un hilo una caja de zapatos por una pendiente ( hacia arriba ) la fuerza de rozamiento que se opone a ese movimiento es muy inferior a que si la caja es de plomo. 

Por tanto, en su hipótesis dos misiles de la misma forma , uno hueco y otro cargado de explosivos, si parten de la misma altura y la misma velocidad llegarán a la vez. Lo mismo pasa si los.misiles son de distinto tamaño y misma forma.Galileo también tiró bolas de acero de distinto tamaño y llegaban igual.

Con distinta energía de impacto sí pero a la misma velocidad.
Por ello si lo que quieres es que el misil llegue un poquito más tarde puedes hacer que los señuelos al salir dejen abiertas unas espoletas que sí modificarán el CX del misil y lo retrasarán.

Espero haberme explicado bien


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso es mucho conceder. En los medios occidentales no salen más que trolas sobre Rusia. Digo trolas no porque las haya podido verificar, sino porque no se compadecen con las leyes de la lógica y del comportamiento humano.
> 
> Cuando tú hablas de que en Rusia mienten más creo que está siendo presa de dos sesgos. En primer lugar, por ser de aquí, te resulta muchísimo más difícil detectar campañas de manipulación específicamente dirigidas a ti, campañas que saben lo que piensas, sientes y ves. En segunda lugar, hay una diferencia de performance técnica. En Occidente se tiene más nivel en el uso de los medios, y por tanto se sabe hacer campañas de manipulación más inteligentes, menos toscas.



En efecto, a la hora de manipular tienen el cuenta lo que se conoce como sesgo de confirmación. Es decir, dicen al potencial destinatario lo que éste quiere leer, ver, y oír. Funciona del mismo modo que una campaña publicitaria, se dirige a un determinado tipo de cliente, es algo específico. Al mismo tiempo, juegan con el desconocimiento que tiene la gente del adversario.

En Occidente la manipulación mediática está mucho más desarrollada, más avanzada. Son muchas décadas de experiencia en el mundo de la comunicación o la publicidad.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

El bloggero proruso Vladlen Tatarsky se encuentra en la afueras de Bakhmut, desde ahí, informa que los ucranianos en un solo día, han recuperado todo lo ganado por rusia durante el otoño. 

“La mañana para mí personalmente comenzó con malas noticias. El enemigo logró desalojar a nuestras tropas de las posiciones por las que luchamos durante todo el otoño”.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Gracias por las formas amables. Le explico :
> 
> 1. Si vuelve a leer su post decia lo contrario. Hágalo por favor, decía que a menor masa más velocidad para los señuelos.
> 
> ...



Pues he vuelto a leer lo que escribí y en ningún momento creo haber dicho eso, pero bueno.

El compañero Adriano II lo ha explicado claramente mejor.



Adriano II dijo:


> *En el vacio todo cae con la misma aceleración.*
> 
> Veámoslo estilo Barrio Sesamo
> 
> ...


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Que quieres que te conceda? Que Rusia no es Corea del Norte ni el régimen nazi en cuanto a sus medios de comunicación? Eso es obvio, ni siquiera se parece a Cuba.
> 
> *Pero tú jamás vas a conceder que, EN GENERAL, los medios occidentales son tropecientas veces menos mentirosos y manipuladores que la prensa rusa. Aunque hay excepciones, ya he dicho muchas veces que hay medios como LENTA.RU y MK.RU que tratan a veces de eludir la férrea censura sobre la "Operación Especial".*
> 
> Esas manifestaciones de libertad en los medios rusos (la del rapero) son la excepción, por eso la recogen rápidamente los medios anti Puti.



Pues no tengo ni puta idea porque no leo la prensa rusa, pero leo el ABC, La Razón, El Pais, veo a veces a Ferreras y su parienta y superar éso no es tan fácil. Por no hablar de OK Diario, LibertadDigital, El Mundo y hardcore diverso ....


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Misiles aire tierra británicos para ucrania .


----------



## Peineto (18 Dic 2022)

La burocracia europea sigue buscando la cuadratura del círculo con el tema de la energía. La última hazaña de la Nomenklatura consiste en un plan, ya en vías de realización, de impoprtar electricidad de Azerbayán.



mpr21.info 

*La Unión Europea traerá electricidad de Azerbayán por un cable que elude a Rusia - mpr21*
Redacción

~3 minutos



Azerbayán suministrará electricidad a la Unión Europea a través de un nuevo cable submarino, según un acuerdo firmado el ayer en Rumanía destinado a diversificar las importaciones de energía. Antes que depender de Rusia, Ursula von der Leyen prefiere firmar un pacto con el diablo.
Está previsto que las obras comiencen en septiembre del año que viene y que electricidad llegue en 2029 como muy pronto. El marco financiero y técnico del acuerdo no se especifica en el comunicado emitido por el Presidente rumano, Klaus Iohannis, al margen de una reunión entre los distintos firmantes.
El cable, de 1.195 kilómetros de longitud y sumergido casi por completo en el Mar Negro, unirá Azerbayán con Hungría a través de Georgia y Rumanía. Los cuatro países han firmado el acuerdo. Rumanía y Hungría, miembros de la Unión Europea, cuentan con el apoyo de la Comisión Europea. “Estamos preparando la construcción del cable eléctrico submarino más largo”, dijo el Primer Ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban.
Desde el inicio de la Guerra de Ucrania en febrero, la Unión Europea ha ido llamando a todas las puertas en un intento de reducir su dependencia de los hidrocarburos rusos. Se trata de “nuestra contribución a la seguridad energética europea” y de “un nuevo puente entre la UE y Azerbaiyán”, declaró el Presidente azerí, Ilham Aliyev.
El cable representa una “nueva ruta llena de oportunidades” para Georgia, “un país con destino europeo” que podría convertirse en un “centro energético”, según Von Der Leyen. Permitirá transportar electricidad a vecinos, como Moldavia y Ucrania, y contribuirá a la “modernización del sistema energético ucraniano”.
El acuerdo abarca otros ámbitos de cooperación, como “las nuevas tecnologías energéticas”, “la producción de hidrógeno” y “la ampliación de las infraestructuras de tránsito”, según un comunicado de prensa del Presidente rumano.
Hasta aquí todo parece casi normal, pero tratándose de los burócratas europeos también hay que leer la letra pequeña. “Hemos decidido dar la espalda a los combustibles fósiles rusos y recurrir a nuestros socios energéticos de confianza”, declaró Von der Leyen en Bucarest.
La Presidenta de la Comisión Europea considera que un país como Azerbayán, que no es capaz de situar en el mapa, es un socio que le da más confianza que Rusia, incluso en un tiempo tan remoto como 2029, muy poco antes de que se agote la Agenda 2030.
En Bruselas confunden la “fiabilidad” con la “docilidad”. Lo que quieren los europeos son peleles manejables a los que se les pueda presionar y saquear, como Azerbayán, Georgia y otros parecidos. Nada de huesos duros de roer, como Rusia.


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pues he vuelto a leer lo que escribí y en ningún momento creo haber dicho eso, pero bueno.
> 
> El compañero Adriano II lo ha explicado claramente mejor.







No sé si el enlace funciona bien. Si no busque Experimento Galileo Torre de Pisa.Al cabo de los años se repitió en Paises Bajos.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Anuncio prematuro, o peor, temerario
> 
> *Europa da por superada la primera fase de la crisis energética y se prepara ya para el invierno de 2023*
> *Salvo una concatenación de olas de frío, un escenario al que no apunta ningún modelo meteorológico, la UE salva la primera bola de partido. La tensión, sin embargo, durará varios años*
> Antes incluso del inicio oficial del invierno, cuando las calefacciones multiplican el uso de gas natural en Europa, la UE pasa página en la saga de la crisis energética: desde hace unos días, la preocupación de los principales operadores ha dejado de ser este invierno para concentrarse en el próximo. Salvo un giro radical en lo meteorológico, que diera paso a severas olas de frío persistente a lo largo del Viejo Continente —algo que, a día de hoy, ningún modelo meteorológico prevé—, el mundo de la energía piensa ya a 10 meses vista: los que quedan antes de que los radiadores vuelvan a encenderse de nuevo....



Pues a Alemania le quedaban el viernes, 85 días de gas.
Pero si ellos no se preocupan, yo menos 

Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Consecuencias de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a la infraestructura energética de Ucrania - Desglose de Rybar
> 
> Dos días después del ataque incendiario masivo del 16 de diciembre, es posible evaluar la eficacia de los ataques rusos contra instalaciones críticas en Ucrania.
> 
> ...



En el canal de Rybar no están muy satisfechos con el éxito de los ataques. Dicen que cada vez les cuesta menos a los ucros restaurar el suministro, y que sólo se explica con misiles cayendo donde no deben por falta de precisión. 

A mí también me parece raro que después de tanto misil los rusos no hayan acabado con el sistema eléctrico ucraniano.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1296121
> Ver archivo adjunto 1296122
> 
> 
> No sé si el enlace funciona bien. Si no busque Experimento Galileo Torre de Pisa.Al cabo de los años se repitió en Paises Bajos.



Ya, pero una cosa es que 2 objetos similares con distinto peso caigan por la fuerza de la gravedad durante 9 metros y otra distinta que 2 objetos con la misma forma y distinto peso caigan a 27.000 Kms/hora durante cientos de Kms.

Los efectos del rozamiento con el aire, ergo frenado no pueden ser los mismos en un objeto más pesado que en otro más ligero.


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En el canal de Rybar no están muy satisfechos con el éxito de los ataques. Dicen que cada vez les cuesta menos a los ucros restaurar el suministro, y que sólo se explica con misiles cayendo donde no deben por falta de precisión.
> 
> A mí también me parece raro que después de tanto misil los rusos no hayan acabado con el sistema eléctrico ucraniano.



Por tamaño es más fácil darle a una central térmica o hidroeléctrica que a una estación de transformación. Por la razón que sea apuntan solo a los transformadores y no a las centrales. Parecen una ONG de Soros ....  

Por otra parte no creo que "restauren el suministro". Conseguirán que "algo" funcione durante "algún" tiempo y sin muchas garantías. Desde luego la industria, cero.


----------



## vettonio (18 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Si tu supieses que organofosforados y químicos, sin respetar tiempos desde su aplicación
> 
> No volvías a comer fruta ni hortalizas fuera de la EU



E incluso con lo de aquí. Se saltan la normativa comunitaría. Un día lo contaré.
Lavad muy bien la fruta y hortalizas. Mejor en remojo.


----------



## terro6666 (18 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Eso fue porque un Juez Belga al que le soplaron esos posibles delitos dió orden de registro del padre de la Vice del PE, eso es la punta del iceberg, se están ocultando delitos de enorme corrupción en cantidad y calidad que algunos medios denuncian pero la ley no se hace eco.
> 
> Ni te digo la que hay en EEUU, buena parte denunciado y colosalmente documentado por twiter que, después de todo es solo una fracción de la corrupción en EEUU, donde efectivamente hubo pucherazo en las elecciones y gobierna un partido con un viejo enfermo de alzeimer que no votaron, los envíos de dinero y armas a Ucrania es otro nido de gran corrupción , menudo pastel hay



Entonces el sistema funciona, gracias por confirmarlo, te pregunto algún juez en Rusia podría hacer lo mismo con los compadres de Putin?


----------



## terro6666 (18 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y esa es tu respuesta... Medios para combatirlos, dices... Como se vio en el 2020.



Para muestra un botón, ahí tienes a los detenidos


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

Bueno, qué….llega el congelamiento y el hambre a Europa o no? Que tengo planes…pesaos…


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues a Alemania le quedaban el viernes, 85 días de gas.
> Pero si ellos no se preocupan, yo menos
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI



Su picolero de guardia le informa que:

Yo tampoco y otra cosa con respecto al cable ese de Azerbaihan. Es una soberana tomadura de pelo para engañar a algún bobalicón.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En el canal de Rybar no están muy satisfechos con el éxito de los ataques. Dicen que cada vez les cuesta menos a los ucros restaurar el suministro, y que sólo se explica con misiles cayendo donde no deben por falta de precisión.
> 
> A mí también me parece raro que después de tanto misil los rusos no hayan acabado con el sistema eléctrico ucraniano.



Es más que nada por que Kiev no restaura nada, se lo restauran gratis desde Europa gratis.

No pasa nada, esos trabajos no van a hacer que los trenes y equipos pesados funcionen por ser soluciones de improvisación.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, qué….llega el congelamiento y el hambre a Europa o no? Que tengo planes…pesaos…



No, aún no es Invierno, pero ya se nota el fresquete en los depósitos de gas.

No hagas planes, no te deseo ningún mal.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Eso es mucho conceder. En los medios occidentales no salen más que trolas sobre Rusia. Digo trolas no porque las haya podido verificar, sino porque no se compadecen con las leyes de la lógica y del comportamiento humano.
> 
> Cuando tú hablas de que en Rusia mienten más creo que está siendo presa de dos sesgos. En primer lugar, por ser de aquí, te resulta muchísimo más difícil detectar campañas de manipulación específicamente dirigidas a ti, campañas que saben lo que piensas, sientes y ves. En segunda lugar, hay una diferencia de performance técnica. En Occidente se tiene más nivel en el uso de los medios, y por tanto se sabe hacer campañas de manipulación más inteligentes, menos toscas.



Es muy fácil de entender, aquí los medios de comunicación responden a sus cuentas, en Rusia, los estatales, a la opinión del estado excepto unas pooocas excepciones con apenas seguimiento y con problemas para publicar
El hecho de que tú te encuentres con mentiras o con medias verdades en los medios de aquí no significa que haya una agenda ideológica, es más, debe ser algo hecho por un patan, porque siempre vas a ver comentarios de gente con los argumentos “pro rusos” de siempre, parece que no son siquiera capaces de razonar cosas diferentes 
Eso en Rusia no ocurre, no vas a ver lo contrario, por qué? Obviamente las sensibilidades y opiniones en un grupo humano tienden siempre a disentir, por lo que allí si vemos que funciona la propaganda, ya que nos encontramos con una situación realmente falsa, que es esa falta de opiniones divergentes


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, qué….llega el congelamiento y el hambre a Europa o no? Que tengo planes…pesaos…



De momento calentarse cuesta el doble que el año pasado y comer un 15 % más. No está la cosa para tirar cohetes.


----------



## Debunker (18 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Entonces el sistema funciona, gracias por confirmarlo, te pregunto algún juez en Rusia podría hacer lo mismo con los compadres de Putin?



Por supuesto y con peor desenlace, directamente condena de muerte , igual en China.

El sistema no funciona, estamos sumergidos en corrupción absolutamente demencial en todos los aspectos de la vida y todo el llamado mundo occidental, , anda que si lo quisiérais saber no lo tenéis fácil ni na , vosotros sois culpables de este sistema perverso, corrupto, ladrón y miserablemente mentiroso, lo pagaremos tan caro como no podéis imaginar, que os den.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No, aún no es Invierno, pero ya se nota el fresquete en los depósitos de gas.
> 
> No hagas planes, no te deseo ningún mal.



Uy, qué miedo…


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> *Es muy fácil de entender, aquí los medios de comunicación responden a sus cuentas,* en Rusia, los estatales, a la opinión del estado excepto unas pooocas excepciones con apenas seguimiento y con problemas para publicar
> El hecho de que tú te encuentres con mentiras o con medias verdades en los medios de aquí no significa que haya una agenda ideológica, es más, debe ser algo hecho por un patan, porque siempre vas a ver comentarios de gente con los argumentos “pro rusos” de siempre, parece que no son siquiera capaces de razonar cosas diferentes
> Eso en Rusia no ocurre, no vas a ver lo contrario, por qué? Obviamente las sensibilidades y opiniones en un grupo humano tienden siempre a disentir, por lo que allí si vemos que funciona la propaganda, ya que nos encontramos con una situación realmente falsa, que es esa falta de opiniones divergentes



Entonces en España todos los periódicos estarían cerrados. No hay ni uno que gane pasta. Ahora pregúntate porqué los dueños los mantienen abiertos. Para contarte la verdad seguro que no ....


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Salamandra dijo:


> Ya. El tema está en los seguros. Rusia lo resolverá ¿Pero que países y empresas aceptarán trabajar con los seguros rusos y cual es su precio?. Porque el peligro es que alguien atente contra esos buques.
> 
> India y china seguro.




_Los seguros occidentales pronto volverán al negocio, cuando las aguas se calmen un poco. Si no directamente, aliándose a los que se llevan el negocio.
Quedarse fuera afectara a su cuenta de resultados. Si es necesario presionaran a los políticos y/o los sobornarán si no están ya en nomina._


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Uy, qué miedo…



No pasa nada, te perdono la vida pa que veas.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

L


Debunker dijo:


> Por supuesto y con peor desenlace, directamente condena de muerte , igual en China.
> 
> El sistema no funciona, estamos sumergidos en corrupción absolutamente demencial en todos los aspectos de la vida y todo el llamado mundo occidental, , anda que si lo quisiérais saber no lo tenéis fácil ni na , vosotros sois culpables de este sistema perverso, corrupto, ladrón y miserablemente mentiroso, lo pagaremos tan caro como no podéis imaginar, que os den.



Lo que no vais a conseguir es un sistema basado en vuestro estado como centro de todo
Es hora de que algunos empecéis a crecer de una vez y asumir la responsabilidad individual, que no hace daño


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Entonces en España todos los periódicos estarían cerrados. No hay ni uno que gane pasta. Ahora pregúntate porqué los dueños los mantienen abiertos. Para contarte la verdad seguro que no ....



Prefiero esto que lo otro


----------



## EGO (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Uy, qué miedo…



Otra navidad con las mesas llenas de comida hasta los topes y sin problemas de energia.Otro año que Sir tor-pedo hace el ridi pikoilista.

Mientras tanto en Rusia buscando hasta rodamientos en los desguaces.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Los seguros occidentales pronto volverán al negocio, cuando las aguas se calmen un poco. Si no directamente, aliándose a los que se llevan el negocio.
> Quedarse fuera afectara a su cuenta de resultados. Si es necesario presionaran a los políticos y/o los sobornarán si no están ya en nomina._



Ahí está el problema, ¿los interesados les dejarán volver al negocio?¿en qué términos? ¿son conscientes que ya no controlan el mercado como lo hacían antes?.


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es muy fácil de entender, aquí los medios de comunicación responden a sus cuentas, en Rusia, los estatales, a la opinión del estado excepto unas pooocas excepciones con apenas seguimiento y con problemas para publicar
> El hecho de que tú te encuentres con mentiras o con medias verdades en los medios de aquí no significa que haya una agenda ideológica, es más, debe ser algo hecho por un patan, porque siempre vas a ver comentarios de gente con los argumentos “pro rusos” de siempre, parece que no son siquiera capaces de razonar cosas diferentes
> Eso en Rusia no ocurre, no vas a ver lo contrario, por qué? Obviamente las sensibilidades y opiniones en un grupo humano tienden siempre a disentir, por lo que allí si vemos que funciona la propaganda, ya que nos encontramos con una situación realmente falsa, que es esa falta de opiniones divergentes



Leer tus comentarios es una tortura medieval. ¿Qué te ha hecho el humilde signo ortográfico del punto?. 

Del zig-zag y subsiguiente interpolación, buena o mala. Lo de que nuestros medios responden a las cuentas es un chiste malo. Todos los grandes medios en España, e imagino que fuera igual, viven de la teta del estado. Son tan gubernamentales como el Granma de Cuba.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (18 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Otra navidad con las mesas llenas de comida hasta los topes y sin problemas de energia.Otro año que Sir tor-pedo hace el ridi pikoilista.
> 
> Mientras tanto en Rusia buscando hasta rodamientos en los desguaces.



NO ES NAVIDAD, Espera al 25.
Y en Rusia nadie busca rodamientos en los desguaces, jo que manías.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> De momento calentarse cuesta el doble que el año pasado y comer un 15 % más. No está la cosa para tirar cohetes.



No haber apoyado encierros en su día…


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Otra navidad con las mesas llenas de comida hasta los topes y sin problemas de energia.Otro año que Sir tor-pedo hace el ridi pikoilista.
> 
> Mientras tanto en Rusia buscando hasta rodamientos en los desguaces.



Los mercados navideños alemanes son lo mejor de ese país.


----------



## terro6666 (18 Dic 2022)

No eso no es cierto, en china tal vez en Rusia ni de coña, mira Putin y sus palacetes por todo el mundo y los oligarcas rusos con sus megayates, en Rusia solo se encarcela por corrupción a la oposición y a los díscolos con Putin


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Prefiero esto que lo otro



Pues empieza por ahí y no digas "aquí los medios de comunicación responden a sus cuentas" para darles un plus de legitimidad. Eso es más falso que el beso de Judas. Aquí, como en Rusia, los medios son una herramienta de manipulación de masas. Aquí en manos privadas para defender intereses privados y en Rusia en manos estatales para defender, en teoría, intereses estatales.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Leer tus comentarios es una tortura medieval. ¿Qué te ha hecho el humilde signo ortográfico del punto?.
> 
> Del zig-zag y subsiguiente interpolación, buena o mala. Lo de que nuestros medios responden a las cuentas es un chiste malo. Todos los grandes medios en España, e imagino que fuera igual, viven de la teta del estado. Son tan gubernamentales como el Granma de Cuba.



Me perdonas por escribir desde el móvil y hacerlo rápido? Joder, colega…

No, repito, los medios de comunicación no tienen una agenda gubernamental como los rusos, ni de puta coña. No digo en ningún momento que sean “perfectos”, pero la comparación es absurda, y se ve en las opiniones de la gente


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues empieza por ahí y no digas "aquí los medios de comunicación responden a sus cuentas" para darles un plus de legitimidad. Eso es más falso que el beso de Judas. Aquí, como en Rusia, los medios son una herramienta de manipulación de masas. Aquí en manos privadas para defender intereses privados y en Rusia en manos estatales para defender, en teoría, intereses estatales.



El problema es que defiendas lo otro y lo quieras importar aquí, que es lo que parece


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No haber apoyado encierros en su día…



manzanas traigo ...


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El problema es que defiendas lo otro y lo quieras importar aquí, que es lo que parece



Yo no defiendo nada. Lo que me hace gracia es que pienses que lo tuyo es cojonudo y lo de los otros una mierda.


----------



## EGO (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los mercados navideños alemanes son lo mejor de ese país.



A mi los pro rusos me habian dicho que a estas alturas los alemanes estarian en casa calentandose con una vela y comiendo carne de lata repartida por los camiones del ejercito,como si fuera 1946.

Ayer Madrid a reventar,con atascos de coches, y todos los restaurantes de España llenos hasta las cejas de comidas de empresa.


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> A mi los pro rusos me habian dicho que a estas alturas los alemanes estarian en casa calentandose con una vela y comiendo carne de lata repartida por los camiones del ejercito,como si fuera 1946.
> 
> Ayer Madrid a reventar,con atascos de coches, y todos los restaurantes de España llenos hasta las cejas de comidas de empresa.



El gobierno alemán ha destinado 200.000 millones en paguitas para que los alemanes puedan pagar la luz. Se están "comunistizando" ...


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

N


kelden dijo:


> Yo no defiendo nada. Lo que me hace gracia es que pienses que lo tuyo es cojonudo y lo de los otros una mierda.



No pienso que lo mío es cojonudo, digo que es mejor, entiendes la diferencia? Es sutil, pero existe


----------



## Hal8995 (18 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ya, pero una cosa es que 2 objetos similares con distinto peso caigan por la fuerza de la gravedad durante 9 metros y otra distinta que 2 objetos con la misma forma y distinto peso caigan a 27.000 Kms/hora durante cientos de Kms.
> 
> Los efectos del rozamiento con el aire, ergo frenado no pueden ser los mismos en un objeto más pesado que en otro más ligero.



Según las formulas propuestas del conforero la velocidad es proporcional a la masa o la densidad y entonces la bola doble pesada habría caido en la mitad de tiempo. ahí en sus formulas no aparece nada de distintas velocidades

La realidad es que la resistencia aerodinámica es proporcional a la masa. KxN siendo la K = S x Cx . N en este caso es relacionado con la fuerza asociada al peso . Un objeto más pesado recibe una fuerza de rozamiento mayor, por eso un auto más pesado necesita unas ruedas mayores a pesar de tener la misma forma que otro

De hecho la caida libre en la atmósfera se equilibra sobre los 200 km/ h que es la velocidad aproximada a que cae un paracaidista. Los paracaidistas pesados no saltan después para equilibrar su exceso de peso. Los proyectiles artilleros describen la misma trayectoria parabólica independientemente del peso, tan sólo varía su alcance por la velocidad inicial. La velocidad vertical es siempre raiz cuadrada de 2gh .



Pero bueno. Aquí lo dejo.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El gobierno alemán ha destinado 200.000 millones en paguitas para que los alemanes puedan pagar la luz. Se están "comunistizando" ...



Europa es donde está el dinero, y eso es muuuuucha ventaja


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Es importante entender que Japón no está sujeto a estos problemas, por lo que el argumento de que es muy caro e ineficiente económicamente no funciona. A Alemania también le cuesta mucho renunciar al gas ruso, pero nadie le ha preguntado si quiere gas ruso o no. El gasoducto incluso fue volado a propósito para esos estúpidos alemanes que saben muy bien quién lo voló y los alemanes se quedan sentados y no se atreven a gritarle al hegemón. Lo mismo ocurre con Japón. Estados Unidos ha decidido armar a Japón a costa de Japón contra China y Rusia y seguirá haciéndolo. Y el hecho de que la mayoría de los japoneses se opongan y el país tenga una enorme deuda nacional preocupa poco a Washington.
"Si Washington dice salta, tú preguntas a qué altura. Este es el planteamiento de un orden mundial basado en las reglas estadounidenses y del que felizmente nos hemos alejado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## jurbu (18 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En efecto, a la hora de manipular tienen el cuenta lo que se conoce como sesgo de confirmación. *Es decir, dicen al potencial destinatario lo que éste quiere leer, ver, y oír.* Funciona del mismo modo que una campaña publicitaria, se dirige a un determinado tipo de cliente, es algo específico. Al mismo tiempo, juegan con el desconocimiento que tiene la gente del adversario.
> 
> En Occidente la manipulación mediática está mucho más desarrollada, más avanzada. Son muchas décadas de experiencia en el mundo de la comunicación o la publicidad.



Un ejemplo reciente de la agencia EFE: *SOCIALISTA DE DERECHAS*










Eva Kailí, una socialdemócrata de derechas y figura polémica en Grecia


La vicepresidenta del Parlamento Europeo es una de las cuatro personas a las que un juez belga decidió mantener bajo arresto e imputar por el delito de participación en organización criminal, blanqueo de capitales y corrupción




www.epe.es


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Europa es donde está el dinero, y eso es muuuuucha ventaja



Pues no se .... yo creo que cada alemán debería responsabilizarse, coger las riendas de su vida y pagarse los recibos de la luz sin esperar a papá estado ...


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

El SBU detiene al jefe de la AMBU 92, acusado de trabajar para los servicios especiales rusos

Como informamos anteriormente, el jefe de la unidad médica de la brigada 92 de las AFU, el superior Prokhorov Taras Sergeevich, dio instrucciones a los médicos para que llevaran a cabo el procedimiento de matar a los "pesados" inyectándoles una enorme dosis de somníferos.

Nuestro suscriptor, que sirve en la brigada 92, dijo que tras una serie de publicaciones sobre la situación en la brigada, los familiares escribieron llamamientos al SBU exigiendo que se investigara la situación.

"El hecho de que las listas de combatientes de las AFU destruidos, que figuran como desaparecidos por sus comandantes, también han echado leña al fuego.

Ahora se acusa a Prokhorov de cooperación con los servicios de seguridad rusos: es natural de Birobidzhan y llegó a Ucrania en 2005, donde primero se licenció en medicina en 10 años y luego, de repente, decidió alistarse en las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

Nuestros suscriptores están seguros de que Prokhorov tiene dos opciones: convertirse en "chivo expiatorio" o explicar al SBU cómo llegaron a los medios de comunicación todos los detalles de la destrucción de los cuerpos de los combatientes de las AFU en el crematorio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## EGO (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El gobierno alemán ha destinado 200.000 millones en paguitas para que los alemanes puedan pagar la luz. Se están "comunistizando" ...



Los rojos gobiernan en Europa.

¿De que te quejas ahora?

Son los tuyos los que gobiernan.Los TUYOS,rojazo de mierda.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

El nivel de los análisis militares occidentales y ucranianos sobre las acciones de Rusia durante la Operación Militar Especial queda elocuentemente demostrado por el hecho de que ni aquí ni allá nadie fue capaz de identificar con precisión el significado del uso por parte de Rusia de misiles X-55SM sin carga por parte de la fuerza aérea, lo que se interpretó como que Rusia carecía de misiles "normales".

En las publicaciones públicas no se sugirió que se hubieran utilizado como señuelos para penetrar en las defensas aéreas ucranianas. Después de eso, aparentemente ya no merece la pena considerar seriamente las diversas insidias sobre los intentos de eliminar a Gerasimov, la situación en el ejército ruso, etc.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Entonces en España todos los periódicos estarían cerrados. No hay ni uno que gane pasta. Ahora pregúntate porqué los dueños los mantienen abiertos. Para contarte la verdad seguro que no ....



En España, casi todos los medios están quebrados. De no ser por las ayuditas y subvenciones, hace tiempo que habrían bajado la persiana. Y ya sabe, nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas...


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Mikhail Moiseyev, antiguo jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de la URSS (1988-1991), ha fallecido.

Paz en su tumba.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los rojos gobiernan en Europa.
> 
> ¿De que te quejas ahora?
> 
> Son los tuyos los que gobiernan.Los TUYOS,rojazo de mierda.



Entonces en qué quedamos?

1.- Te alegras de que los alemanes no pasen penurias este invierno y te alegras de que los rusos no hayan podido joderlos con la energía.
2.- Cuando te dicen que los rusos si los han jodido, que los alemanes tienen paguitas para llegar a pagar la luz, que sin paguitas frio y oscuridad, dices que rojos de mierda ....

Aclárate ....


----------



## Loignorito (18 Dic 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Curiosa forma de ver el crimen y el delito, ni en 100 años habría pensado algo así. O sea que el crimen organizado es sinónimo de civilizados , vivir para ver.



Amiga, el compañero está ironizando.


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2022)

Hasta que los alabarderos y políticos occidentales no vean que los números económicos en dólares,
no tienen sentido cuando se miden contra economías reales, físicas y militares reales y sus capacidades
reales de combate, no habrá solución en el horizonte. Mientras no despierten al hecho de que es un truco
de propaganda para representar a las economías occidentales como las más grandes del mundo.






Icibatreuh dijo:


> No entiendo que no lo entiendan...
> 
> *Las estrellas de la televisión del Kremlin entran en combustión cuando los rusos admiten que la guerra no tiene rumbo*



¿Por qué no pone la fuente? ¿Le da vergüenza? ya se la pongo yo, para que se vea quien lo vomita...:








Kremlin TV Stars Combust as Russians Admit War Is Aimless


Putin’s media darlings are promptly melting down as more Russians realize they “don’t understand what they’re doing” in Ukraine.




www.thedailybeast.com





...De nada, atontada.


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En España, casi todos los medios están quebrados.* De no ser por las ayuditas y subvenciones,* hace tiempo que habrían bajado la persiana. Y ya sabe, nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas...



No, no .....ni aun así ganan dinero. Pero tu fíjate de quien son los periódicos ahora mismo: bancos y fondos de inversión. Esa gente lo ve como una inversión en propaganda disfrazada de información. No tiene retorno monetario pero si otro tipo de retornos. Consiguen, por ejemplo, que medio pais piense que Pablo Iglesias es un hijoputa y en cambio Ana Patricia una benefactora de la humanidad. Y les funciona, oye ....


----------



## EGO (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Entonces en qué quedamos?
> 
> 1.- Te alegras de que los alemanes no pasen penurias este invierno y te alegras de que los rusos no hayan podido joderlos con la energía.
> 2.- Cuando te dicen que los rusos si los han jodido, que los alemanes tienen paguitas para llegar a pagar la luz, que sin paguitas frio y oscuridad, dices que rojos de mierda ....
> ...



¿Eres tan *SUBNORMAL *de creer que gracias a las paguitas los alemanes pueden pagar la luz?

Esas paguitas son para marronoides,como pasa en España.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

*Batalla de Marinka
Situación a las 14.00 horas del 18 de diciembre de 2022*

▪ Los fusileros motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen avanzando en el centro de la ciudad. Durante los intensos combates, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lograron romper una sección de la defensa de las AFU en la avenida Druzhba, cortando por la calle Shakhtorskaya.

Sin embargo, el avance posterior y la limpieza de los edificios municipales y de varios pisos circundantes en las calles Oktyabrskaya, Shevchenko y Prokofyeva se complicó por el uso por parte de las AFU de civiles como barreras en casas y sótanos.

▪ En la periferia sur, las unidades rusas se acercaron a la urbanización cercana a la avenida Druzhba. Durante los días 16 y 17 de diciembre se desalojaron por completo dos edificios de cinco plantas en la calle Zavodskaya, cerca de la Federación de Fútbol del distrito de Mariinsky, y se controló firmemente el territorio de la guardería Golden Key.

▪ Al sur de Marinka, las unidades de asalto ucranianas lograron desalojar a las unidades rusas de sus posiciones en los campos al sureste de Pobedy. Esta zona cambió de manos durante el otoño y el bastión está ahora bajo el control de las AFU.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Dic 2022)

se les ve pasandolo realmente mal



EGO dijo:


> Otra navidad con las mesas llenas de comida hasta los topes y sin problemas de energia.Otro año que Sir tor-pedo hace el ridi pikoilista.
> 
> Mientras tanto en Rusia buscando hasta rodamientos en los desguaces.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Y luego dicen que en Rusia no hay democracia. Cualquier coronel del ejército español que se expresara sobre el JEMAD en términos parecidos tendría graves problemas.



Hay mas libertad de expresión en Rusia que en el otanfato apestoso, ya se lo confirmó yo que he vivido allí.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Kherson
Situación a las 13.00 horas del 18 de diciembre de 2022*

En dirección a Kherson, las formaciones ucranianas están explorando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la orilla izquierda del río Dniéper. Tras el traslado de gran parte de las unidades regulares a otras partes del frente, la probabilidad de cruzar el río cerca de Kherson es extremadamente baja.

Los esfuerzos de las formaciones ucranianas se concentran en la apertura de la posición del ejército ruso y en ataques puntuales a depósitos de municiones y emplazamientos de personal.

El enemigo, utilizando drones e informadores en el territorio liberado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, está vigilando las actividades de las tropas rusas y la ubicación de las instalaciones logísticas con la ayuda de 61 Ombra y 131 batallón de reconocimiento separado.

▪ A lo largo de la costa del Dniéper, desde Nizhny Hohachik hasta Novaya Kakhovka, se avistaron 17 UAV comerciales -12 Mavic-3 y cinco Matrix-300- durante el último día.

Además, un dron de despegue vertical EOS C-VTOL operó en los alrededores de Hola Prystania y Rybaltcha, mientras que en la zona de Posad-Pokrovske, los especialistas de la organización industrial Aeroprazvedka están probando otro lote de UAV R-18.

Prácticamente no hay unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la región de Kherson: la defensa de la orilla derecha es tarea principalmente de las fuerzas de defensa territorial y del Servicio Estatal de Guardia de Fronteras.

Sin embargo, el aumento de la actividad de las unidades de reconocimiento a lo largo del Dniéper en Zaporizhzhia Oblast indica posibles intentos de enviar DRG a la orilla izquierda para llevar a cabo sabotajes en la retaguardia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Especialmente en el contexto de los preparativos para una ofensiva ucraniana sobre Tokmak.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Eres tan *SUBNORMAL *de creer que gracias a las paguitas los alemanes pueden pagar la luz?
> 
> Esas paguitas son para marronoides,como pasa en España.



Alemania pagará las facturas eléctricas de todos los hogares en diciembre

Alemania pagará la factura energética a todos los hogares este diciembre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Dic 2022)

MAKE RISIA LOL AGAIN

Putin’s War: The Inside Story of a Catastrophe


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 15.00 horas del 18 de diciembre de 2022*

Las unidades de asalto Wagner PMC combaten en Bakhmut, Opytne, en las afueras de Kleshcheyevka y en la zona al oeste de la aldea de Ozaryanivka. El mando ucraniano sigue desplegando refuerzos en la zona de operaciones.

La 93ª Brigada Mecanizada se ha retirado a un punto de despliegue en Cherkasy, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Se está formando una nueva brigada en Dnepropetrovsk, y se creará otro batallón como parte de la 93 Ombra que se enviará a la frontera con Bielorrusia.

En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), continúan los combates en las afueras del sureste de Bakhmut. Las fuerzas de la 53ª Brigada y del 25º Batallón Compuesto de las AFU TRO intentan frenar el avance de las tropas rusas. Menos del 20% del personal permanece en el 25º OSB.

▪ Al menos 300 efectivos del 63º OSB de las AFU, que habían sido redesplegados anteriormente desde la dirección de Kherson, han llegado a Chasov Yar. Se ha entregado munición a la ciudad y se ha alojado al personal en instalaciones de infraestructura civil.

▪ Unidades de asalto de la 28ª Brigada siguen atacando posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Ozaryanivka. Como resultado de varios intentos fallidos, el batallón compuesto ha perdido más de 50 hombres muertos y heridos.

Las unidades de artillería de la Brigada 28 tienen prohibido disparar debido al próximo contraataque. Se han entregado AGS-17 a posiciones al oeste de Ozarianivka.

▪ A principios de enero se espera la llegada a Bakhmut de personal del 8º Regimiento Independiente de Fuerzas Especiales Jaguar.

Se están formando grupos de asalto del 5º Regimiento de Fuerzas Especiales en la zona de Torets (Dzerzhinsk), cerca de Nueva York (Nóvgorod).

En el sector Soledar, unidades de mercenarios angloparlantes se trasladan a Soledar para reforzar la agrupación ante una probable ofensiva de los combatientes de la PMC Wagner.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> De momento calentarse cuesta el doble que el año pasado y comer un 15 % más. No está la cosa para tirar cohetes.



Discrepo con usted, comer ha subido de media un 30% , véase leche, pan o huevos por ej. Algunos productos como el aceite han subido un 50%.


----------



## EGO (18 Dic 2022)

Y encima la horda ha tenido que dar Bajmut por imposible.

Los tres fantasmas de la navidad le haran una visita al khan en los proximos dias.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Los respetados camaradas Rybar y Crónica Militar se han ocupado de los 200 y 300 del enemigo.

Ya se ha hecho un análisis sistemático con cifras, nosotros daremos una ilustración basada en los relatos de soldados en primera línea.

Región de Kherson, dirección de Nikolaev, septiembre. Nuestro 8º Regimiento de Artillería está operando. El enemigo lanza varias oleadas de ataque en un día. Con fuerzas de hasta dos-tres compañías apoyadas por vehículos blindados. Cada ola se destruye casi por completo. Nadie se lleva los cuerpos. Una nueva oleada de las AFU pasa a la ofensiva, triturando a sus hermanos de armas con vehículos de ruedas y orugas.

Región de Kherson. Dudchany-Zolotaya Balka. Nuestra 126ª Brigada de Defensa Costera de la Guardia, octubre, a continuación, rodó de nuevo a Dudchan. La retirada se debió a que el enemigo lanzaba hasta 5 oleadas de tropas de avance al día, en total participaba hasta una brigada de las AFU, muchos tanques. Al comienzo de la ofensiva, nuestra aproximación contó con el apoyo de tanques, que fueron incendiados con ATGM y otras armas antitanque. Los vehículos blindados fueron derribados casi por completo. Los nuevos ATGM llegaron tarde debido al tiempo fangoso. Las últimas oleadas de atacantes se precipitaron en camiones civiles. A cientos de metros de nuestras posiciones, el enemigo desmontó y, con apoyo de fuego, trató de ocupar nuestros bastiones. En una de las batallas, el fuego de las ametralladoras destruyó a toda la compañía, excepto a un hombre. Cogió el cadáver de su "compañero de armas" y se tambaleó hasta recuperar todas sus fuerzas. El resto de los cadáveres quedaron tirados y pudriéndose en los campos. Los colimadores enemigos fueron muy útiles.

Kherson oblast, dirección Berislav-Krivoy Rog, octubre. Nuestra unidad de tanques apoyada por la artillería asaltó la zona de concentración enemiga. La columna enemiga fue completamente destruida en la fase de formación para el ataque posterior. Los informes enemigos no reflejan este episodio.

Región de Kherson. Octubre. Al sur de Davydov Brod. El 28º Regimiento Motorizado de Fusiles de la 90ª División Blindada de Guardias. Tras retirarse de Davydov Brod, el enemigo trasladó constantemente sus fuerzas al otro lado del río Ingulets. También se transportaba maquinaria, y los cruces estaban bajo el fuego de nuestra artillería y aviación. Desde Davydov Brod el enemigo intentó ampliar la cabeza de puente, pero nuestra unidad recibió las movilizaciones más preparadas, trajo el BK. Con hasta tres ataques diarios de hasta dos compañías de infantería motorizada apoyadas por tanques y vehículos blindados occidentales, las AFU intentaron abrirse paso y cercar nuestras posiciones. Las unidades enemigas participaron activamente. El fuego de los desembarcos destruyó las unidades que estallaron. Nadie se llevó los cadáveres y nadie buscó a los heridos.

Además, las constantes incursiones de los DRG enemigos y los intentos de las patrullas de reconocimiento de combate de cortar nuestras líneas de batalla en octubre fueron constantemente localizados. Un pequeño número fueron hechos prisioneros, la mayoría fueron destruidos.

Región de Zaporizhzhya. El enemigo está mostrando interés en los lugares donde los mercenarios están enterrados en el suelo. La mayoría de Polonia. Nuestros equipos de reconocimiento dicen que cuando se encuentran los cuerpos de los militares ucranianos, los "buscadores" enemigos pierden interés. Las interceptaciones de radio indican que a estos "buscadores" ucranianos no se les "paga" por los cadáveres de conciudadanos.

La conclusión es que nadie va a sacar gratis los cadáveres de los soldados y militares de las AFU asesinados. Sólo durante la operación defensiva de Kherson en octubre de 2022, las bajas enemigas que nuestros camaradas presenciaron personalmente alcanzaron varios miles de personas en total. Las AFU no intentaron recuperar los cadáveres.

⭐Así que, ciudadanos ucranianos, si vuestro familiar ha desaparecido, es muy probable que nunca lo encontréis. Son menos los prisioneros que permanecen en los campos de batalla. Y sus comandantes no cuentan sus pérdidas en absoluto.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Dic 2022)

Strelkov es un psicopata de manual pero lleva toda la razón, algun dia a todos los que habeis estado aqui mamandosela al enano pederasta terminareis juzgados por traidores, por colaborar con la enfermedad terminal que representa el boyardato, en rusia.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Resultados de la cumbre Estados Unidos-África: inversión a cambio de lealtad

La segunda cumbre Estados Unidos-África concluyó esta semana. La anterior tuvo lugar hace ocho años, bajo la presidencia de Barack Obama.

▪ Este año, 49 delegaciones gubernamentales, la Unión Africana y más de 300 entidades empresariales convergieron en Washington del 13 al 15 de diciembre.


Spoiler: OT



Malí, Burkina Faso, Guinea y Sudán, donde ya se han producido golpes de Estado, no fueron invitados al foro, como tampoco lo fue Eritrea, país con el que los estadounidenses no mantienen relaciones.

Mientras que los líderes africanos estaban más interesados en las preferencias económicas y políticas, la administración Biden busca exprimir a los competidores de sus multinacionales, principalmente Rusia y China.

▪ China es el principal acreedor de los gobiernos locales y el mayor proveedor de bienes de consumo a los mercados africanos.

Hasta la fecha, el volumen de comercio entre China y África es cuatro veces superior al de Estados Unidos.

El Foro de Cooperación Chinoafricana, que se celebra cada tres años desde 2000, es considerado por los dirigentes de Pekín como un importante vehículo para promover los intereses estratégicos.

▪ Las actividades de la PMC de Wagner y el mantenimiento de los lazos económicos y políticos entre África y Rusia también preocupan a la Casa Blanca.

En agosto, durante una visita a Sudáfrica, el Secretario de Estado estadounidense Anthony Blinken acusó a Rusia de utilizar la inestabilidad para saquear recursos.

Aún más irritante para la administración estadounidense es la postura neutral de África respecto a la SMO rusa.

En la votación de la Asamblea General de la ONU celebrada en marzo para condenar la agresión rusa, la mitad de las abstenciones procedieron de delegados africanos.

▪ Inducir a África a cooperar contra Rusia es una prioridad de la diplomacia estadounidense.

El problema se ha agravado notablemente en medio de una escasez crítica de componentes para el material militar de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas. Estados Unidos busca activamente donantes para el ejército ucraniano entre los compradores de material de la era soviética, incluso en África.

¿Qué se acordó en la cumbre?

▪ Además de los acuerdos comerciales, el último día del foro, el presidente estadounidense anunció su voluntad de invertir 55.000 millones de dólares en la economía africana en los próximos tres años.

▪ Biden también prometió trabajar con el Congreso para asignar más de 165 millones de dólares el próximo año para apoyar las próximas elecciones en la RD del Congo, Gabón, Liberia, Madagascar, Nigeria y Sierra Leona.

Dado el nivel de corrupción omnipresente en África, el compromiso financiero de un plan de este tipo parece un simple intento de soborno.

▪ El Presidente estadounidense ha apoyado públicamente la incorporación de la Unión Africana al G-20 y también ha pedido la reforma del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para incluir una representación permanente africana.

Dado que la Unión Africana está financiada casi en su totalidad por la Unión Europea, no es difícil adivinar qué intereses defenderá esta organización.

La celebración de la cumbre tenía un propósito sencillo: alterar el ya conocido equilibrio de poder en África y cerrar los acuerdos más lucrativos para que Estados Unidos adquiera lealtades políticas y recursos a cambio de financiación.

Uno de estos acuerdos ya ha sido un memorando en virtud del cual los gobiernos de Zambia y la RD del Congo pondrán de hecho la cadena de suministro y producción de cobre y cobalto bajo control estadounidense.

Anteriormente escribimos sobre la importancia del cobalto y otros metales de tierras raras extraídos en la RDC para la producción mundial de alta tecnología.

Y si no es posible comprar directamente el control de los recursos, Estados Unidos intentará realizar sus intereses comerciales a través del caos y la confusión en forma de crisis postelectoral en uno de los países "fideicomisarios" o participar en la misión de atrapar a otro líder de los islamistas radicales.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## cobasy (18 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> _No necesitan que Occidente les envie más hombres, solo más y más armas, 1.500 tanques pide solo ahora.....vaya pozo sin fondo._
> 
> 
> Si Zelenski pidió baterías antiaéreas y Kuleva Howitzers de 155 milímetros de calibre, Zaluzhny demandó 1.500 tanques, blindados y piezas de artillería, de lo contrario el Ejército ucraniano solo podrá defenderse y nunca expulsar al enemigo de su territorio.
> ...



Claro, parte seran ya polacos o quizas otanicos cuando lleguen esos tanques


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no .....ni aun así ganan dinero. Pero tu fíjate de quien son los periódicos ahora mismo: bancos y fondos de inversión. Esa gente lo ve como una inversión en propaganda disfrazada de información. No tiene retorno monetario pero si otro tipo de retornos. Consiguen, por ejemplo, que medio pais piense que Pablo Iglesias es un hijoputa y en cambio Ana Patricia una benefactora de la humanidad. Y les funciona, oye ....



Todo esto debería servir para que la gente se diera cuenta de una vez por todas de que la prensa libre no existe. Los periodistas no dejan de ser currantes que se deben a sus empresas o a sus clientes en el caso de ser freelance. Y estas les van a exigir unos contenidos determinados, porque para eso les pagan. El conflicto de intereses siempre va a estar presente.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

❗ *¡Atención! Nuevo funcionamiento de CYPSO*❗

Según datos de Kiev:
El SBU está sembrando el pánico entre los residentes de Crimea. Desde la oficina central del SBU, los residentes en Kiev están recibiendo llamadas. A través de sus bases de datos, se pide a los habitantes de Kiev que llamen a sus familiares en Crimea y digan a los residentes en la península que abandonen la región antes del 15 de enero de 2023. Supuestamente, se ha llegado a un "acuerdo" para entregar la península. Es otra mentira más.

⭐ Las fuerzas enemigas están operando en las salas de chat de las ciudades, llamando a la población bajo la apariencia de "sondeos de opinión", utilizando la tecnología de la "cascada de información", cuando el lanzamiento es recogido por grandes canales y el lanzamiento comienza a concretarse con nuevos detalles y especulaciones.

No se deje llevar por el pánico. Se llevaron a cabo operaciones similares en otoño, cuando las fuerzas enemigas prometieron ocupar Crimea en diciembre.

Se aconseja a nuestras estimadas agencias que mantengan la boca cerrada sobre las "negociaciones". No des pie a rumores al enemigo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (18 Dic 2022)

Mientras en otras regiones lo están pasando mal y no tienen luz o agua y no saben si los obligarán a ir al frente, en Kiev donde está la gente con pasta y Zelenski no tienen tantos problemas. La luz está restaurada, ya están poniendo un árbol de navidad.....si en la vida hay clases y clases, en la guerra aún más.

*Kyiv celebrará la Navidad pese a la guerra con Rusia*

La capital de Ucrania se está preparando para las fiestas a pesar de las dificultades de la guerra con Rusia y ya se ha colocado el árbol de Navidad en la céntrica plaza Sophiyska, según ha confirmado el alcalde Vitali Klitschko en Facebook.

“Este año, el principal árbol de Navidad del país es artificial, de 12 metros de altura y decorado con guirnaldas preparadas para ahorrar energía conectadas a un generador”, dijo. “También habilitaremos puntos para recargar dispositivos al lado del generador”.


----------



## Cosmopolita (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ni Saboya a Francia hasta 1860, vaya a su amigo Macron a decirle que la devuelva a Italia.



No es una analogía correcta.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hastalosgueb original (18 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No seran esos los muertos ucranianos ???, heridos ukros irrecuperables para el frente, superan con toda seguridad esos 300.000 nombrados.
> 
> PD- Voluntarios, reservistas, contratistas militares y presos que buscan redimir su condena, la situacion rusa en la guerra es de total comodidad, la ciudadania no ha notado en la retaguardia el conflicto, una guerra de mentiras, esperemos que en enero lancen al combate a los 250.000-300.000 movilizados.



Los ucranianos deben andar a la par, pero no dejan de ser muertos rusos. Y en cuanto puedan responder legítimamente bombardeando capitales importantes rusas, se acabará la "comodidad". De los mobilizados, más de la mitad ya están en Ucrania, pero han caído una buena parte.


----------



## Snowball (18 Dic 2022)

Muy interesante ,comentario foro infodefensa

@fulcrum29smt 

. Y luego está el tema de la problemática del misil aire-aire Diehl BGT IRIS-T de origen alemán (co-fabricado en piezas del fuselaje por la española SENER) del Ef-2000, el cual monta un *cerebro electrónico de la corporación tecnológica rusa Transas de San Petersburgo, lo que se ha revelado en un problema previo al despliegue de cazas españoles con la OTAN en Rumanía y Letonia en los últimos meses (incorporando a toda prisa a los Ef-2000 desplegados el misil aire-aire MBDA Meteor* galo, en su momento comprado y almacenado sin avión vector de lanzamiento disponible o adaptado) a fin de poder confrontar a la actual aviación militar rusa. Es más, teniendo su vertiente alemana este problema, resuelto en el *decomisado masivo de los misiles Iris-T originales de Berlín a Kiev, como ayuda en forma de sistema antiaéreo con escaso éxito, *y la compra por parte de Alemania de lotes sustitutivos de AIM-120 AMRAAM a Estados Unidos con premura. 

Dada la guerra electrónica rusa que anula estos familiares misiles, previamente a la llegada impune en este aspecto de las oleadas de misiles de crucero sobre la infraestructura estratégica ucraniana, sin que la dotación nacionalista ucraniana de estas baterías pueda hacer gran cosa, según han denunciado facciones dentro del régimen ucraniano.

*De tal forma que el Iris-T no sería recomendable frente a Rusia y sus socios militares, a fin de garantizar su éxito y la supervivencia de las aeronaves españolas*. Las que incluso podrían verse abatidas por sus propios misiles aire-aire lanzados previamente, manipulados por un Il-22PP, o Su-27/30/35 dotado pods de guerra electrónica ruso o aliado


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Limansky, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso rechaza los ataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas - resumen

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, hasta 25 combatientes ucranianos, un APC y dos vehículos fueron destruidos como resultado de disparos cerca de Kyslovka, región de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, cerca de Stelmakhovka LNR, fueron alcanzadas las reservas enemigas. Los intentos del enemigo de realizar reconocimientos en dirección a Golikovo y Kreminnaia LNR fueron reprimidos. Las pérdidas de la VSU ascendieron a 60 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 1 tanque y 2 camionetas.
▪ En dirección a Donetsk, la ofensiva tomó el control de la aldea de Yakovlevka de la DNR. En las zonas de Podgorodne, Kleshchyivka, Kurdyumovka DNR el enemigo realizó infructuosos intentos de contraataque. El enemigo sufrió pérdidas y fue empujado de vuelta a sus posiciones iniciales. Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 vehículos fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, en las zonas de Shevchenko y Dorozhnyanka, en la región de Zaporozhye, y cerca de Vremevka, en la DNR, un grupo enemigo de reparación y evacuación fue destruido por fuego de artillería y acciones activas de las tropas rusas. Tres DRG enemigos fueron destruidos cerca de Novomikhailovka, Vladimirovka DNR y Novoselovka región de Zaporizhzhia. Las pérdidas de las AFU ascendieron a 50 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, un vehículo blindado de combate, un tractor cisterna y 2 camionetas.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24012









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (18 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Su picolero de guardia le informa que:
> 
> Yo tampoco y otra cosa con respecto al cable ese de Azerbaihan. Es una soberana tomadura de pelo para engañar a algún bobalicón.
> 
> Un saludo.



Sobre todo comisiones, tanto %, Sire, lo demás les importa un pimiento como demuestran de contínuo.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Para nada es lo mismo una cuestión de vacancia del Presidente , que es elegido en otras elecciones, que una cuestión de confianza del Consejo de Ministros ante el Congreso. La Constitución no permite disolver el Congreso por número de cuestiones de vacancia
> 
> La vacancia o moción de censura destructiva no es de Fujimori , para nada, es de la misma época que el resto de la Constitución ( que yo sepa está desde 1893 y ha sido ratificada en las siguiente 10 reformas de la Constitución ) .
> 
> ...



La democracia es basura, la única forma de liberar al Pueblo es esta:


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Un general alemán denuncia el fracaso total de los BMP Puma - Spiegel

El general de división Ruprecht von Butler ha informado en una carta a sus superiores de que la preparación del ejército alemán se está convirtiendo en una lotería y, mientras que la situación de los carros de combate sigue siendo satisfactoria, los BMP Puma no están totalmente listos y tienen enormes problemas técnicos.
"El general fue citado por Spiegel diciendo: "De los 18 BMP listos para el combate, la preparación operativa ha caído a cero en los últimos ocho días del ejercicio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## zapatitos (18 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Discrepo con usted, comer ha subido de media un 30% , véase leche, pan o huevos por ej. Algunos productos como el aceite han subido un 50%.




Los huevos han subido a casi el doble en solo un año. Leche y pan no lo se porque ya no los consumo.

Y la verdura también un buen subidón sobre todo los tomates. Y eso que vivo en zona que es buena productora y puedes pillarla directamente al agricultor, en las ciudades ni me lo quiero imaginar como estará el percal.

Saludos.


----------



## Peineto (18 Dic 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Un ejemplo reciente de la agencia EFE: *SOCIALISTA DE DERECHAS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es decir, nazionalsocialista con todas sus letras.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca el centro de Donetsk

▪ Las fuerzas punitivas ucranianas bombardearon los distritos de Voroshilovsky y Kievsky a las 16:17. Desde la localidad de Tonenkoye se dispararon diez cohetes de MLRS BM-21 Grad. Testigos presenciales informan de llegadas cerca del Donbass Arena y a lo largo de la avenida Titov.
▪ Acristalamiento rociado en el Donbass Arena. Hay llegadas cerca del RSC Olimpiyskiy, el Palacio de Deportes Yunost, el centro de exposiciones, el museo de la tradición local, la calle Naberezhnaya y Prospekt Mira. Avenida de la Paz. Hay incendios. Se están añadiendo más detalles. ❗ ¡Limitar al máximo el movimiento por la calle!". - Informa el alcalde Alexei Kulemzin.
▪ Antes de esto, como resultado del bombardeo de la PGT alexandrovka, los hombres nacidos en 1945 y 1958 resultaron heridos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Dic 2022)

*El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la captura del pueblo de Yakovlevka en la RPD*


18 diciembre 2022 15:17


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> No es una analogía correcta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Más correcto sería comparar a Bielorrusia con Normandía, Bretaña, Aquitania, Lorena, o Borgoña y el Franco Condado.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (18 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> La burocracia europea sigue buscando la cuadratura del círculo con el tema de la energía. La última hazaña de la Nomenklatura consiste en un plan, ya en vías de realización, de impoprtar electricidad de Azerbayán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Esto lo ha pensado el mismo imbécil que ideó el cable desde Marruecos a Inglaterra?


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Rusia crea el complejo "Borschevik" para cazar terminales Starlink

Las pruebas del complejo móvil Borschevik, diseñado para detectar terminales Starlink, están a punto de concluir en Rusia. Fue desarrollado por la empresa privada Sestroretsk Arms Plant.

El complejo de radiogoniometría móvil de Borschevik puede localizar terminales Starlink a una distancia de hasta 10 kilómetros con una precisión de 60 metros.

El complejo puede montarse en el chasis de un automóvil, lo que facilita su uso en primera línea.

Como recordatorio, el sistema de Internet por satélite Starlink desempeña un papel importante en el suministro de comunicaciones y mando y control para las AFU. Como informaron anteriormente los medios de comunicación occidentales, los fallos en su funcionamiento están afectando rápidamente a la eficacia en combate del ejército ucraniano.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (18 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Discrepo con usted, comer ha subido de media un 30% , véase leche, pan o huevos por ej. Algunos productos como el aceite han subido un 50%.



En la tv acaban de decir lo contrario, marisco más barato que el año pasado, muchas frutas como los plátanos más baratas.....de verdad que son unos cachondos.....

Como yo suelo hacer la compra online y siempre en el mismo sitio, es fácil de comparar.


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Es decir, nazionalsocialista con todas sus letras.



Considerar de izquierda al PASOK es como considerar de izquierdas al PSOE.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Dic 2022)

De los 60 miembros de su pelotón cerca de la ciudad de Pavlivka, en el este de Ucrania, ese día a fines de octubre, unos 40 murieron, dijo Mikhail, hablando por teléfono desde un hospital militar en las afueras de Moscú. Solo ocho, dijo, escaparon de lesiones graves.

"Esto no es una guerra", dijo Mikhail, luchando por hablar a través de respiraciones pesadas y líquidas. “Es la destrucción del pueblo ruso por parte de sus propios comandantes”.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Sobre los rumores acerca de las PMC de Wagner en Burkina Faso

El pasado miércoles, en la cumbre Estados Unidos-África, el Presidente de Ghana, Nana Akufo-Addo, expresó al Secretario de Estado estadounidense, Anthony Blinken, su preocupación por la supuesta entrada en el territorio de las unidades Wagner PMC.

Según él, las empresas ya han entregado cierto yacimiento en el sur del país como pago por los servicios prestados, y el Primer Ministro burkinés, Joachim Kielem, ha pasado los últimos 10 días en Moscú, donde está manteniendo intensas conversaciones.


Spoiler: OT



▪ Estados Unidos ha recogido el testigo de "expresar preocupación" de Francia, pero si el objetivo de esta "actuación" era impedir una posible comunicación con los representantes de la PMC de Wagner, ya llegan un poco tarde.

❗ Según nuestras informaciones, efectivamente ya se ha realizado el reconocimiento de los representantes de Wagner, y las negociaciones se encuentran en la fase final.

¿Por qué necesita Burkina Faso los servicios de las empresas militares rusas?

▪ El nuevo gobierno del país africano llegó al poder como resultado de un golpe de Estado, provocado por la impotencia de sus predecesores ante la amenaza de los grupos terroristas.

▪ Los actuales dirigentes también se enfrentan a una enorme presión de los islamistas radicales tras el final de la operación francesa Barkhan.

Por tanto, tiene que dar prioridad a la seguridad o arriesgarse a otro golpe de Estado.

▪ Las autoridades ya han reclutado a casi 50.000 milicianos y están invirtiendo grandes sumas en la compra de material terrestre y aviones.

El ejército local ya emplea en gran medida UAV turcos Bayraktar TB2, que tienen su base en un aeródromo militar situado a 30 km de la capital, Uagadugú, y en la localidad de Solenzo. También prestan apoyo helicópteros de la Fuerza Aérea de Malí.

En una situación en la que el nuevo gobierno necesita cualquier tipo de ayuda cualificada para estabilizar la situación, la cooperación con la PMC de Wagner, cuyos operativos ya operan con éxito en el vecino Mali, parece bastante lógica.

Por lo tanto, la cuestión de la aparición pública de especialistas rusos en Burkina Faso es un asunto de futuro próximo, al parecer, así como el anuncio de otro redespliegue de tropas francesas, que aún permanecen en el país.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## fulcrum29smt (18 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Muy interesante ,comentario foro infodefensa
> 
> @fulcrum29smt
> 
> ...



Francamente hasta donde yo se los Iris T estan fabricados en Europa y estan hechos con partes y electrónica Occidental.

No le veo mucha lógica a ese telegram, entre otras cosas porque dice que para sustituir los Iris-T se han comprado Amraam.

Armamento standard del EF-2000 aire-aire.

Misil de corto alcance Iris-T con guía por infrarrojos.

Misil Aim-120 Amraam de medio alcance con guía radar activa.

Misil Meteor de largo alcance con guía radar activa.

No tiene ningún sentido sustituir los Iris-T por Amraams, lo que si tendría sentido es sustituirlos por el AIM-9X Sidewinder Norteamericano, Python 5 Israelís o incluso MBDA MICA versión IR Franceses.

Es decir, sustituir un misil infrarrojo de corto alcance por otro. 

Con respecto a que si un Sukhoi o un IL-22 pueda tomar control de los Iris-T tampoco le doy ninguna veracidad.


----------



## Peineto (18 Dic 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> ¿Esto lo ha pensado el mismo imbécil que ideó el cable desde Marruecos a Inglaterra?



El departamente de I+D de la factoría ACME es único en lo suyo.


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Dic 2022)

Yuri en la Pizarra explicaba un ataque de un Topol solitario. Lanzamiento en 00:00, contra un grupo de desembarco en el mar de Japón, la reentrada duraba de 13:30 a 17:30, desde la reentrada hasta la explosión (y antes otra de gran altitud para PEM).

O sea, cinco (EDITO: 4) minutitos en los que si es fácil discernir hinchable-vector real.
y hay q recordar que tanto los Topol como los Minuteman llevan además cabezas de señuelo "perturbadoras" aerodinámicamente indistinguibles de las cabezas "letales". O sea, no sabes cuántos vectores son letales, cuántos perturbadores... después de haber dejado atrás a los hinchables. No son el único señuelo que llevan... o q pueden llevar.
Un topol es un camioncito al q puedes subir distintas cargas, hasta incluso satélites (se han usado para eso los viejos lanzadores).


----------



## Trajanillo (18 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> K. Pravda.
> 
> 
> *"Moldavia declara su independencia del suministro de gas ruso*
> ...



Y a Rumania quien le vende el gas porque parece que ahora todo el mundo es producto de gas


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a los informes según los cuales la PMC Wagner se desplegará pronto también en Burkina Faso.

1. Se trata de un proceso de mayor desintegración del imperio neocolonial francés, al que Rusia contribuye en la medida de sus posibilidades. Este es un caso en el que la retórica de las autoridades rusas sobre la descolonización es bastante coherente con la práctica. Una a una, las antiguas colonias francesas se alejan flotando de Macron.



Spoiler: OT



2. Después de la RCA y Mali, Burkina Faso lleva tiempo pidiendo salir de la esfera de influencia francesa. No por casualidad, Francia se ha preocupado mucho de reforzar su posición en Níger, Senegal y Costa de Marfil.

3. Después de Burkina Faso, será el turno de Costa de Marfil y Níger. La primera es importante porque tiene acceso al océano Atlántico (por cierto, China está considerando construir una base naval en toda regla en la vecina Guinea, lo que preocupa mucho a Washington). Níger, por su parte, posee minas de uranio de suma importancia para el programa nuclear francés.

4. Es importante señalar que Rusia gasta recursos muy modestos en todas estas actividades en África Occidental, al tiempo que adquiere diversos beneficios estratégicos, debilitando simultáneamente a uno de los principales satélites de Estados Unidos, que pierde en pocos meses la influencia que tuvo durante décadas en esa región.

5. Por lo tanto, estas operaciones en África Occidental deberían sin duda continuar (en cooperación con los chinos, si fuera necesario), pero desde luego no en detrimento de la SMO en Ucrania y otras DTS.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

El bombardeo de Donetsk, que comenzó esta misma mañana, continúa. Múltiples llegadas de cohetes Grad y proyectiles de 155 mm en varias partes de la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Los serbios rompieron la primera línea del cordón policial de la milicia kosovar en el puesto de control de Jarina.

Cientos de patriotas serbios celebraron una concentración en apoyo de los serbios de Kosovo y Metohija.
Quemaron antorchas y corearon "¡Kosovo es el corazón de Serbia!".
En protesta contra las acciones de los ocupantes albaneses, los serbios rompieron la primera barrera.
Militantes de Kosovo intentaron obstaculizar el acto.
A espaldas de los combatientes de Kosovo, se retiraron las tropas de la misión de la OTAN (KFOR).









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (18 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Según las formulas propuestas del conforero la velocidad es proporcional a la masa o la densidad y entonces la bola doble pesada habría caido en la mitad de tiempo. ahí en sus formulas no aparece nada de distintas velocidades
> 
> La realidad es que la resistencia aerodinámica es proporcional a la masa. KxN siendo la K = S x Cx . N en este caso es relacionado con la fuerza asociada al peso . Un objeto más pesado recibe una fuerza de rozamiento mayor, por eso un auto más pesado necesita unas ruedas mayores a pesar de tener la misma forma que otro
> 
> ...



Absolutamente todo lo que usted acaba de exponer está equivocado. Pero absolutamente todo, lo cual viene a ser algo así como batir un record.

Pero bueno ya algunos foreros lo han explicado con las fórmulas correctas:

Usted quedese con que la fuerza de resistencia aerodinámica es:

F(r) = 0,5*densidad aire*sección frontal*Cd*V^2

La masa no aparece por ningún lado.


----------



## terro6666 (18 Dic 2022)

Esta por ahí la chupa pollas de @Tierra Azul ?


----------



## amcxxl (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Pues no se .... yo creo que cada alemán debería responsabilizarse, coger las riendas de su vida y pagarse los recibos de la luz sin esperar a papá estado ...



No te digo lo contrario, pero vamos, que eso lo diga un "españolito estatista" es para echarse a reir...


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

Uy....


----------



## Malevich (18 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Más correcto sería comparar a Bielorrusia con Normandía, Bretaña, Aquitania, Lorena, o Borgoña y el Franco Condado.



O con Andalucía....


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En España, casi todos los medios están quebrados. De no ser por las ayuditas y subvenciones, hace tiempo que habrían bajado la persiana. Y ya sabe, nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas...



A ver, que eso no invalida que buscan clics y visitas, no una agenda política, que es eso lo que no entendéis...


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Eres tan *SUBNORMAL *de creer que gracias a las paguitas los alemanes pueden pagar la luz?
> 
> Esas paguitas son para marronoides,como pasa en España.



Es que esta gente piensa que los alemanes están buscando comida en la basura, no sé quien les ha dicho tamaña estupidez, pero bueno....


----------



## Xan Solo (18 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Absolutamente todo lo que usted acaba de exponer está equivocado. Pero absolutamente todo, lo cual viene a ser algo así como batir un record.
> 
> Pero bueno ya algunos foreros lo han explicado con las fórmulas correctas:
> 
> ...



Peeero... ¿a qué se opone esa fuerza de resistencia aerodinámica?
A la inercia del objeto, que sí tiene que ver con su masa.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> No, no .....ni aun así ganan dinero. Pero tu fíjate de quien son los periódicos ahora mismo: bancos y fondos de inversión. Esa gente lo ve como una inversión en propaganda disfrazada de información. No tiene retorno monetario pero si otro tipo de retornos. Consiguen, por ejemplo, que medio pais piense que Pablo Iglesias es un hijoputa y en cambio Ana Patricia una benefactora de la humanidad. Y les funciona, oye ....



Eso lo consigue el mismo Pablo Iglesias cada vez que se le ocurre abrir la boca, él es su peor enemigo


----------



## Charidemo (18 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Absolutamente todo lo que usted acaba de exponer está equivocado. Pero absolutamente todo, lo cual viene a ser algo así como batir un record.
> 
> Pero bueno ya algunos foreros lo han explicado con las fórmulas correctas:
> 
> ...



Es inapreciable dependiendo de los materiales pero a todos se les ha pasado un aspecto. ¿Porqué los globos flotan y no caen? ... Por el principio de Arquimedes que describe como un objeto en un fluido experimenta un empuje contrario proporcional a la masa del fluido que desaloja. Si el objeto es pesado no se nota pero un objeto muy ligero si se ve afectado. Es así que aparte del rozamiento en un señuelo hinchable si sería significativo.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Rusia ha recibido de Irán un nuevo lote de drones kamikazes Shahed - Inteligencia ucraniana.

La GUR del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano no comenta la cifra por el momento. "...pero podemos ver que, por ejemplo, durante los masivos ataques terroristas con misiles de ayer, no se utilizaron Shaheds. Se utilizaron todos los demás medios disponibles, todas las armas de cohetes", declaró A. Yusov, de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano.
Nos gustaría señalar que anteriormente un portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea dijo que el ejército ruso estaba utilizando aviones no tripulados para irrumpir en las defensas aéreas antes de los ataques masivos con misiles.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Todo esto debería servir para que la gente se diera cuenta de una vez por todas de que la prensa libre no existe. Los periodistas no dejan de ser currantes que se deben a sus empresas o a sus clientes en el caso de ser freelance. Y estas les van a exigir unos contenidos determinados, porque para eso les pagan. El conflicto de intereses siempre va a estar presente.



El problema es que eso lo sustituyáis por medios estatales, por no ser lo suficientemente inteligentes como para saber filtrar la información que os llega, hijo, yo eso no lo voy a pagar, no me hago responsable de lo que quieras que te "cuenten" en los medios
Es así, o hago croquis para que lo entendáis? puedo hacerlo, eh


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Uy....



Ricardita la Fantástica otra vez en acción.


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La democracia es basura, la única forma de liberar al Pueblo es esta:



Eres más tonto, colega...


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ricardita la Fantástica otra vez en acción.



No mires el dedo...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

En el discord de MidJourney


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No mires el dedo...



Es que el fato lleva una semanita cagándola...


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (18 Dic 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Balla, un cunyado enterao que a ablabo con ajricultores y janaderos. ¿con cualos?, Todo un alarde de conocimiento.
> 
> Si son los empresaurios de ASAJA, no es de extrañar, que piden libertad de mercado en el campo, pero que se les subvencione todo. Otros, también tienen un poco comido el tarro por los comisionsitas de fertilizantes, pesticidas, mayoritas,... pero ya van espabilando.



Te he preguntado con cuantos has hablado tu, 
Esta claro que con ninguno
Por cierto si supieras algo del sector primario, sabrías que quienes son mas complacientes y sacan mejor tajada de todo lo que emana de Uropa son precisamente esos que tu dices. 
Hay una fina linea entre la ignorancia y la estupidez y tu la has sobrepasado de largo 
Eres otro ecolojeta demagogo y sectario que jamás ha pisado el campo y imagina como es el campo por haber visto bambi y el libro de la selva de pequeño. 
Eso además de un niñato sin tolerancia a la frustración a la vista de tu respuesta infantil. 
Asi nos va en este país con tanto enterado 









Teoría de la expansión exponencial de la idiotez


Cuesta asimilar el grado de estulticia que en los últimos tiempos toma forma de decisiones políticas o repercusiones mediáticas que condicionan y afectan al devenir vital amenazando nuestro esquema e derechos y libertades públicas,




3tde.es













De la Ignorancia y de la Estupidez


«Solo hay dos cosas infinitas, el universo y la estupidez humana….. y lo primero no es seguro» Albert Einstein. 3 tardes más de Economía




3tde.es


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> El problema es que eso lo sustituyáis por medios estatales, por no ser lo suficientemente inteligentes como para saber filtrar la información que os llega, hijo, yo eso no lo voy a pagar, no me hago responsable de lo que quieras que te "cuenten" en los medios
> Es así, o hago croquis para que lo entendáis? puedo hacerlo, eh



Los medios privados son iguales que los estatales en ese sentido. Cagaos y pintaos. La situación no iba a cambiar.


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Dic 2022)

cobasy dijo:


> Claro, parte seran ya polacos o quizas otanicos cuando lleguen esos tanques



Ucrania no fabrica ya nada, si los anglosionistas y la UE quieren que la guerra prosiga, tendran que enviar mucho de todo y un poco mas...

PD- La guerra mas cara de la historia.


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No te digo lo contrario, pero vamos, que eso lo diga un "españolito estatista" es para echarse a reir...



Pues no veas la risa que da ver a un liberal diciendo que el dinero y los cojones del estado están para las ocasiones ....


----------



## El_Suave (18 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Peeero... ¿a qué se opone esa fuerza de resistencia aerodinámica?
> A la inercia del objeto, que sí tiene que ver con su masa.



Ya lo han explicado antes para un objeto en caída a través de la atmósfera, yo te lo explico para cualquier objeto, por ejemplo una bala de fusil que sigue una trayectoria balística casi paralela al suelo.

F(r) = 0,5*d*S*Cd*v^2

Deceleración = a = F(r)/m = 0,5*d*S*Cd*v^2*(1/m). Donde m es la masa de la bala.

Luego dos balas del mismo calibre y forma, pero una más pesada que la otra, la más pesada sufre una deceleración menor por lo tanto llega más lejos.

Por supuesto llega más lejos si las velocidades iniciales son iguales, pero es que incluso llega más lejos aunque la velocidad inicial de la más pesada sea menor, lo cual suele ser lo habitual en balas del mismo calibre.

Aún más, por ejemplo el proyectil de un obús de 105 mm llega mucho más lejos con una velocidad inicial de 450 m/s, que una bala de fusil de 5.56 mm con una velocidad inicial de 900 m/s, y eso que la resistencia aerodinámica del proyectil del obús es unas 400 veces mayor que la de la bala, pero su masa es unas 4.000 veces mayor.


----------



## millie34u (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (18 Dic 2022)

*Sobre la situación con 200 y 300 en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*

Y nuevamente sobre la situación con los heridos y los muertos: análisis de Rybar ( https://t.me/rybar ) y Military Chronicle

( https://t.me/milchronicles ) A pesar de los problemas obvios ( https:// t.me/milchronicles/1399 ) del sistema de salud de Ucrania debido a cortes de energía, la situación es catastrófica y por razones más prosaicas. La situación de los heridos en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania es crítica. La situación más difícil se está desarrollando en la dirección de Soledar, donde las pérdidas diarias en las batallas por Bakhmut oscilan entre 50 y 100 personas en promedio.
Y tampoco hay lugar para almacenar cadáveres: no se ocupan del entierro centralizado, y está prohibido dar los cuerpos a los familiares, para no excitar a la sociedad ucraniana con los hechos de las pérdidas.

*Problemas con el personal médico*

Los médicos y facultativas compran gran parte de los materiales y medicamentos a sus expensas.
Los salarios del personal médico son bajos, incluso para aquellos que trabajan en primera línea a riesgo de sus vidas. Por ejemplo, el salario de un cirujano en ejercicio es de unos 8.000 UAH.
En el oeste de Ucrania, no se hacen esfuerzos serios en el tratamiento; los médicos simplemente no se preocupan por los heridos. Y si el paciente es del centro u oriente del país, entonces no se debe contar con una actitud normal.
Para los occidentales, estas son personas de segunda clase. El personal médico hace todo a través de sus dedos, y en la primera oportunidad los escribe y los envía de regreso al frente.

*Actitud hacia los heridos*

Con suerte, los oficiales de alto rango pueden ser evacuados en helicóptero a hospitales en las regiones de Poltava y Dnipropetrovsk. Con heridas medianas o leves, intentan llevarlos lo más lejos posible a la retaguardia a hospitales en el oeste de Ucrania o a Kyiv.
Los hospitales en primera línea en las regiones de Donetsk y Kharkiv están superpoblados, no hay una provisión adecuada.
Los heridos graves son operados directamente sobre el terreno en el campo. Se da prioridad a los extranjeros si existe la necesidad de brindar asistencia en el lugar.
Es posible que los soldados ni siquiera cuenten con esa actitud. Si se sacan, solo en transporte ordinario, almacenando los cuerpos en camiones KAMAZ y URAL.
Debido a esto, en el mejor de los casos, algunos quedan discapacitados y, en el peor, mueren debido a la asistencia inoportuna y las condiciones insalubres. En la mayoría de los casos, ocurre gangrena, seguida de amputación de las extremidades o un absceso.

*Una gran cantidad de cuerpos*

Morga no puede hacer frente. Falta mucho personal. No hay suficiente equipo, se violan las condiciones de almacenamiento. Intentan distribuir los cadáveres no solo a las morgues, sino también a los hospitales municipales.
La mayoría de los cuerpos deben mantenerse afuera. Se han registrado los hechos de devoradores de cadáveres por ratas y el deterioro de la situación epidemiológica en las ciudades.
Nadie se dedica a cebar roedores, ya que las administraciones de las regiones no se preocupan por la vida de los ciudadanos comunes. Lo más importante es que los datos sobre el número de muertos no se filtren a la red. Los familiares pueden recoger los cuerpos, pero por un soborno de $ 300 (se llegó a las amenazas de cremación en caso de negativa a pagar después de expresar casos tan delicados).

Los patólogos en hospitales y morgues no realizan autopsias. Las conclusiones basadas en los resultados de la "experiencia" se escriben a ojo, lo que le permite indicar las razones necesarias y omitir datos innecesarios.
La situación en Ucrania debido a la gran cantidad de muertes, el almacenamiento inadecuado de los cuerpos y la falta de medidas adecuadas para su mantenimiento y entierro es casi crítica.
Las crecientes condiciones insalubres y una crisis energética cada vez más profunda están acercando al país a una catástrofe epidemiológica, que nadie está tratando de combatir. En Kyiv, se decidió no solo guardar silencio sobre las pérdidas, sino también ocultar de todas las formas posibles la verdadera actitud hacia los heridos y los muertos.

@rybar con @milchronicles








El noticiero más valiente en 60 años. El asesinato de mi tío por parte de la CIA fue un exitoso golpe de Estado del que nuestra democracia nunca se ha recuperado.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

Fuerte explosión en un yacimiento de petróleo y gas condensado de la región de Irkutsk
Una plataforma de un yacimiento de petróleo y gas condensado de la región de Ust-Kut está ardiendo en una superficie de unos 1.000 metros cuadrados, según informó el Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Mikhail Moiseyev, antiguo jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de la URSS (1988-1991), ha fallecido.
> 
> Paz en su tumba.
> 
> ...



Descanse en paz.


----------



## Harman (18 Dic 2022)

El enemigo sigue bombardeando Donetsk. Los misiles Grad vuelven a entrar en la ciudad. El fuego está siendo disparado caóticamente, justo en las zonas residenciales.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es muy fácil de entender, aquí los medios de comunicación responden a sus cuentas, en Rusia, los estatales, a la opinión del estado excepto unas pooocas excepciones con apenas seguimiento y con problemas para publicar
> El hecho de que tú te encuentres con mentiras o con medias verdades en los medios de aquí no significa que haya una agenda ideológica, es más, debe ser algo hecho por un patan, porque siempre vas a ver comentarios de gente con los argumentos “pro rusos” de siempre, parece que no son siquiera capaces de razonar cosas diferentes
> Eso en Rusia no ocurre, no vas a ver lo contrario, por qué? Obviamente las sensibilidades y opiniones en un grupo humano tienden siempre a disentir, por lo que allí si vemos que funciona la propaganda, ya que nos encontramos con una situación realmente falsa, que es esa falta de opiniones divergentes



Curioso q con tanta libertad sean tan monoliticos en sus mensajes y todos digan lo mismo...


----------



## Martok (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Reconozco mi (fuerte) sesgo contra los partidos comunistas. Los he visto follar toda mi vida con los etarras, y me iré de este mundo sin cambiar de opinión sobre ellos porque eso es algo imperdonable para mí. Quizás sea muy injusto, y en otros países no sean como la basura que padecemos aquí.
> 
> En lo del Inmundo estamos de acuerdo, es un medio donde trolas son diarias y sus interpretaciones no dan veracidad a nada.
> 
> ...



No vengo a defender a Castillo pero es evidente que independientemente de su naturaleza política los que están detrás de esto sabemos quienes son y es honesto por su parte reconocerlo .


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Dic 2022)

*La Guerra de Ucrania y sus responsables (y III)*


En esta tercera y última parte aportaré nuevos datos sobre el Consejo Atlántico y Eurodefensa, anteriormente citados.

El primero es un lobby cuyos directivos y asesores son en gran proporción altos cargos procedentes de la administración de los USA, manteniendo estrechas vinculaciones con su gobierno. Sus fuentes de financiación proceden de los Estados miembros de la OTAN y de las multinacionales.

El segundo, *Eurodefensa*, también es un lobby que forma parte del mismo entramado, cuyos directivos son en gran proporción altos cargos procedentes de las Administraciones de los Estados de la Unión Europea, que mantienen estrechas relaciones con sus Gobiernos y las industrias de la guerra.

Este complejo militar-industrial obtiene enormes beneficios de los sectores relacionados con las armas. Intereses económicos vinculados al desarrollo de las guerras: Yugoslavia, Afganistán, Irak, Libia, Siria, Yemen, Ucrania… son ejemplos dramáticos de esta locura genocida. Se trata de una guerra global motivada por el control de territorios claves por su valor geoestratégico o por sus riquezas en materias primas, principalmente petróleo, gas o minerales especiales necesarios para la fabricación de tecnologías de vanguardia.

Esta ONG no partidista, el *Consejo Atlántico*, tiene miembros moderados de las dos tendencias, izquierda y derecha, constituyendo un potentísimo medio de propaganda y persuasión que aúna intereses de los niveles más altos del poder mediático, político, financiero y militar. La OTAN dispone, pues, de una pantalla formalmente independiente que es el Consejo Atlántico, promoviendo a través de su densa red capilar de intereses industriales, financieros, políticos, mediáticos, científicos y universitarios, el vasallaje de las conciencias.

La otra organización citada, *Eurodefensa*, también formalmente independiente del gobierno, está vinculada a la gran patronal y al CESEDEN. 

Constituye, por así decirlo, una réplica a escala europea del mismo concepto, es decir la colusión de intereses entre empresarios y altas jerarquías militares en el sanguinario negocio de las guerras. Para ello ejerce su papel dando apoyo y cobertura mediática a la OTAN.

Veamos.
*Eurodefensa España* hizo pública su postura respecto a la OTAN con motivo de la cumbre de Lisboa. En ella se ratificó el nuevo* “Concepto Estratégico para la defensa y seguridad de los miembros de la OTAN”* que todos sus Jefes de Estado firmaron el 9 de noviembre de 2010.

Para ello hizo público un comunicado cuyo título es autoexplicativo: “*Los intereses de España ante el concepto estratégico de la OTAN 2010. Una visión de Eurodefensa”.*

Entre las perlas más llamativas de ese documento está la siguiente frase;
“_*Si España quiere jugar el papel que le corresponde debe ajustar sus contribuciones y ampliar sus presupuestos dedicados a la defensa y seguridad”.*_

Una conclusión inquietante de dicho documento, que cito también textualmente, es la siguiente:
“_*En resumen, el Concepto Estratégico 2010 de la OTAN ofrece una nueva ocasión a España para replantear valientemente sus relaciones con la ‘nueva OTAN’ y su política internacional, si queremos seguir siendo uno de sus miembros activos”.*_

Entre los altos directivos de este club de las armas ha estado un conocido empresario implicado en la debacle de Bankia, y en su vertiente militar un general que fue noticia relevante de todos los telediarios y medios de difusión por sus declaraciones nada constitucionales.

El diario _El País_ en su edición del 28 de febrero de 2013 denunciaba que dicho general sugirió el día 6 de febrero, en una conferencia sobre Fuerzas Armadas y ordenamiento constitucional, *que estaría justificada una intervención militar para frenar la secesión de Cataluña “si los responsables de la defensa de la Constitución no se comportaran como su función requiere”.*

Este tipo de declaraciones son de manual. Forman parte de una estrategia de manipulación mediática cuyo objetivo inmediato es el amedrentar a la población e interferir los procesos sociales.

Por otro lado, la poderosa maquinaria de propaganda y persuasión, que es el *Consejo Atlántico* y sus aledaños, trabaja de forma moderna y eficaz para lograr generar un estado de opinión favorable a los intereses económicos y guerreros del complejo militar-industrial.

El *imperio militar USA* persigue con ello la extensión de su hegemonía cultural y política en el seno de los países satelizados, contribuyendo a ello de forma decisiva su todopoderosa industria cinematográfica y televisiva, que constituye un sofisticado medio de* control totalitario de carácter global.*

Las élites políticas, financieras, militares y mediáticas del Régimen de la Monarquía española, están siendo cooptadas y disciplinadas con el fin de consolidar el _statu quo_. Esto nos condena al inaceptable papel de protectorado semicolonial, obligados a intervenir como cómplices necesarios en sus guerras de rapiña. No sería posible -digámoslo claramente- sin el colaboracionismo rampante de esas mismas élites.

Por ejemplo, una gran cantidad de los artículos publicados no hace tanto tiempo en el blog «Proa al viento»*, *del general Chicharro, citado anteriormente, próximo a la Casa Real y actualmente presidente de la *Fundación Nacional Francisco Franco (FNFF)*, son una prueba evidente de los estragos que la propaganda imperialista ocasiona en el pensamiento militar y político de las más altas jerarquías del Régimen de la Monarquía. En sus artículos: «USA, el gran protector», «El francotirador»… es demasiado evidente todo.

Sin embargo, amable lector, no intente buscar en Google los artículos del citado columnista, pues el periódico digital *República de las ideas* que los publicaba los ha suprimido.

Una prueba más, de la humillante pérdida de soberanía española sobre nuestro suelo, es la negativa temerosa de los sucesivos gobiernos a exigir de la Administración de los USA la retirada de los peligrosos desechos radiactivos, que aún permanecen en las costas de Almería.

Fueron esparcidos en los años sesenta por cuatro bombas termonucleares caídas sobre Palomares que no llegaron a detonar. Ocurrió accidentalmente en un sobrevuelo sobre España de dos aviones del tipo B-52 pertenecientes a la Fuerza Aérea de los USA, que colisionaron.

Milagrosamente no explotaron, pues, de haberlo hecho, Almería hubiese pasado a la historia del horror nuclear junto a los holocaustos de Hiroshima y Nagasaki.

Nuestro compañero José Ignacio Domínguez, vicepresidente del Foro Milicia y Democracia (FMD), *antiguo portavoz en el exilio de la Unión Militar Democrática (UMD)*, denunciaba una vez más esa grave contaminación radiactiva en un reciente artículo en el diario digital infoLibre.

Si alguna forma de patriotismo democrático existe, no hay que buscarla en las salas de banderas de los cuarteles, ni en los lujosos salones de los palacios, sino entre el pueblo llano, y muy especialmente entre los pueblos de las naciones sin Estado, sojuzgadas por el Régimen de la Monarquía.

Los espadones, que con el Monarca al frente alardean de patrioteros, en realidad están al servicio del imperialismo de los USA, contribuyendo de este modo al dominio militar y político sobre nuestros pueblos de una potencia extranjera.

Por todo lo anterior concluyo que el Régimen de la Monarquía, junto a las fuerzas colaboracionistas que lo sustentan, son cómplices necesarios de un continuo proceso de *crímenes impunes, corrupción y traición* contra los pueblos del Estado.

Crímenes impunes, corrupción y traición iniciados por el golpe militar fascista de 1936, la Guerra de España, la dictadura fascista del general Franco y finalmente -en virtud de las Leyes de Sucesión decretadas por el Dictador- por el Régimen de la Monarquía, que con su apoyo entusiasta a la OTAN y el envío de armas a la zona del conflicto contribuye al horror de las víctimas y al estancamiento de la Guerra de Ucrania.

Crímenes impunes, corrupción y traición del que se han beneficiado y siguen beneficiando siniestros personajes del pasado y del presente.

Los trabajadores y pueblos del Estado español, dotándose de una voluntad colectiva, han de poner fin a este régimen corrupto, que está contribuyendo a acrecentar un peligro mortal para toda la población.

Finalizo citando a la escritora Carmen Laforet, que leí en 1961, a la edad de 17 años, siendo caballero alumno de primer curso en la Escuela Naval de Marín.

A ella mi recuerdo y gratitud emocionada.

_«_—_Pero ¿usted se da cuenta de lo que puede hacernos ganar la guerra en este caso? ¡Millones, hombre, millones!… ¡No es un juego de niños, Iturdiaga!… »
« …a lomos del negro fantasma de la guerra que volaba sobre los campos de Europa…»_
*Nada* (1945)_, _Carmen Laforet (1921-2004)


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> A mi los pro rusos me habian dicho que a estas alturas los alemanes estarian en casa calentandose con una vela y comiendo carne de lata repartida por los camiones del ejercito,como si fuera 1946.
> 
> Ayer Madrid a reventar,con atascos de coches, y todos los restaurantes de España llenos hasta las cejas de comidas de empresa.




La PSOE multiplicando la deuda del país, que pagarán otros, hace maravillas.


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La PSOE multiplicando la deuda del país, que pagarán otros, hace maravillas.



Hombre .... si no quieren al ganao alborotao por las calles cazando a los CEO's de la energéticas, algo tienen que hacer .... Si dejan que cada perro se lama su pijo las consecuencias pueden ser nefastas .... O prefieres que carguen la factura al Naturgy alemán?


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Putin’s War: The Inside Story of a Catastrophe


Secret battle plans, intercepted communications and Russian soldiers explain how a “walk in the park” became a catastrophe for Russia.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## alfonbass (18 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los medios privados son iguales que los estatales en ese sentido. Cagaos y pintaos. La situación no iba a cambiar.



Un medio privado, con no verlo es suficiente, no ocurre lo mismo con "lo público". No sé qué manía os ha entrado por ser esclavos de alguien, no lo llego a entender...


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ❗ *¡Atención! Nuevo funcionamiento de CYPSO*❗
> 
> Según datos de Kiev:
> El SBU está sembrando el pánico entre los residentes de Crimea. Desde la oficina central del SBU, los residentes en Kiev están recibiendo llamadas. A través de sus bases de datos, se pide a los habitantes de Kiev que llamen a sus familiares en Crimea y digan a los residentes en la península que abandonen la región antes del 15 de enero de 2023. Supuestamente, se ha llegado a un "acuerdo" para entregar la península. Es otra mentira más.
> ...



Son técnicas de terrorismo mediático copiadas de la OTAN.


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2022)

Ucrania y el fin de "Europa".
_Los estados-nación_ aurelianos eran el problema: la supranacionalidad no era la respuesta.


----------



## arriondas (18 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Un medio privado, con no verlo es suficiente, no ocurre lo mismo con "lo público". No sé qué manía os ha entrado por ser esclavos de alguien, no lo llego a entender...



El público tampoco lo ves si no te sale de ahí abajo, aparte de que los privados reciben subvenciones y ayudas. Menuda respuesta que me das.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Bombardeos ukros hoy a la ciudad de Belgorod, Rusia.


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Mariupol HACE 1 AÑO....



Mariupol después de la paz rusa:


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Si estuvieran otros en el Kremlin seguramente ella y su marido el cocas no estarían ni vivos siquiera.


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> En la tv acaban de decir lo contrario, marisco más barato que el año pasado, muchas frutas como los plátanos más baratas.....de verdad que son unos cachondos.....
> 
> Como yo suelo hacer la compra online y siempre en el mismo sitio, es fácil de comparar. Ejemplos.
> 
> ...



Los telediarreos son propaganda basura, solo apta para borregos que son mayoría en Ejjjjjpaña.


----------



## dabuti (18 Dic 2022)

RUSIA TOMA EL CONTROL DE YAKOVLEVA Y DESTRUYE POSICIONES E HIMARS POR TODA UCRANIA 
MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
18 DEC, 14:13
*Russian troops take control of DPR’s Yakovlevka, its mop-up continues — top brass*
According to Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman Igor Konashenkov, Ukraine made unsuccessful attempts to regainlost positions in several DPR’s settlements






© Defense Ministry's Press Service/TASS
MOSCOW, December 18. /TASS/. Russian units have taken control of the village of Yakovlevka in the Donetsk People's Republic, its mopping-up from the remnants of the Ukrainian armed forces is currently continuing, Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman Lieutenant General Igor Konashenkov told reporters on Sunday.
"In the Donetsk direction, as a result of the offensive actions of Russian units, the settlement of Yakovlevka of the Donetsk People's Republic has been taken under control. At present, its mopping-up from the remnants of Ukrainian troops is being completed," Konashenkov said.
According to him, the enemy made unsuccessful attempts to regain by counterattacks lost positions in the DPR’s settlements of Podgorodnoye, Kleshchiyevka, Kurdyumovka. "As a result of artillery strikes and actions of Russian assault groups, the counterattacks were repulsed. The enemy suffered losses and was pushed back to their initial positions," the spokesman stressed. Konashenkov also said that more than 40 Ukrainian servicemen, two armored fighting vehicles and three vehicles were destroyed in the fighting.
Russia’s armed forces hit the command center of Ukraine’s 113th territorial defense brigade, Konashenkov added.

"Russia’s tactical aircraft, missile and artillery troops hit the command center of the 113th territorial defense brigade near the settlement of Krasny Liman in the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR), as well as 109 artillery units at firing sites, manpower and hardware in 144 locations," he said.
*Russia destroys three Ukrainian sabotage groups in South Donetsk direction*
The Russian armed forces have destroyed three Ukrainian sabotage groups in the Donetsk People’s Republic and the Zaporozhye Region, Defense Ministry Spokesman, reports.
"Three Ukrainian sabotage and reconnaissance groups were destroyed in the areas of Novomikhailovka, Vladimirovka of the Donetsk People's Republic and Novoselovka of the Zaporozhye Region," he said.
Konashenkov noted that an enemy repair and evacuation group was also destroyed near the village of Vremevka in the Donetsk People's Republic thanks to artillery fire and active actions of Russian troops.
On December 17, Konashenkov reported that two Ukrainian sabotage and reconnaissance groups were detected and destroyed near the DPR settlements of Novomayorskoye and Shevchenko.
*Russian forces shoot down Ukrainian drone and intercept nine HIMARS rockets*
Russian air defense forces shot down a Ukrainian drone in the Donetsk People’s Republic and intercepted nine HIMARS rockets in the Kherson Region, the DPR and the LPR, Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman told reporters.
"Anti-aircraft defense assets shot down a Ukrainian drone near the village of Yelenovka in the Donetsk People's Republic, and also intercepted nine HIMARS rocket near the villages of Chaplynka in the Kherson Region, Artyomovsk, Yenakiyevo in the Donetsk People's Republic, Popasnaya, Beloye in the Lugansk People's Republic," he said at a briefing on the progress of the special military operation.
According to the Russian Defense Ministry, a total of 344 aircraft, 184 helicopters, 2,676 drones, 398 anti-aircraft missile systems, 7,149 tanks and other armored combat vehicles, 931 multiple rocket launchers, 3,691 field artillery and mortars, and 7,650 special military vehicles have been destroyed since the start of the special military operation.
*Russian forces destroy Ukraine’s US-made counterbattery artillery radar system in DPR*
Russian troops destroyed Ukraine’s AN/TPQ-36 counterbattery artillery radar system of the US make in the Donetsk People’s Republic (DPR), Defense Ministry Spokesman reported.
"The position of a US-made counterbattery artillery system AN/TPQ-36 was spotted and destroyed near the settlement of Konstantinovka in the Donetsk People’s Republic," he said.
*Russian troops foil Ukrainian attempts to conduct combat reconnaissance in LPR*
Russian troops in the course of the special operation suppressed Ukrainian attempts to conduct combat reconnaissance in the direction of Golikovo and Kremennaya settlements of the Lugansk People's Republic. They also inflicted artillery fire on the Ukrainian military reserves, Defense Ministry Spokesman told.
"In the Krasny Liman direction, near the settlement of Stelmakhovka in the Lugansk People's Republic, Russian artillery hit the enemy's reserves as a result of a fire raid. In addition, pre-emptive fire on Ukrainian assault groups prevented enemy attempts to conduct combat reconnaissance in the direction of Golikovo and Kremennaya settlements of the Lugansk People's Republic," he said.
According to Konashenkov, Ukrainian losses in this direction during the day amounted to 60 Ukrainian servicemen, as well as one tank and two pickup trucks.
*Russian forces hit Ukraine’s manpower and hardware in Zaporozhye region*
Russia’s forces delivered a strike at Ukrainian troops and hardware in the southern Donetsk direction, killing or wounding around 50 Ukrainian troops, Konashenkov noted.
"Ukrainian manpower and military hardware were struck in the southern Donetsk direction, near the settlements of Shevchenko and Dorozhnyanka in the Zaporozhye Region," he said.
According to Konashenkov, the Ukrainian side lost up to 50 troops, who were either killed or wounded. Apart from that, a Ukrainian armored


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (18 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> RUSIA TOMA EL CONTROL DE YAKOVLEVA Y DESTRUYE POSICIONES E HIMARS POR TODA UCRANIA
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 18 DEC, 14:13
> *Russian troops take control of DPR’s Yakovlevka, its mop-up continues — top brass*
> ...



Se suponia que YAKOVLEVA ya estaba tomada hace tiempo... La guerra esta estancada... Una cosa es ser prodonbass y otra que te la cuelen. Muchos lo que queremos es tener informacion. Los CM prootan ya se sabe como son. No caigamos al mismo nivel. Lo mas importante para todos es tener la imagen mas precisa de lo que está pasando entre tanta mentira. Nos jugamos mucho si ganan los usanos


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es que pides cosas que son muy trabajosas, poco motivantes y muy cansinas de detallar. Me ha costado, pero he logrado llegar al post de tus preguntas. Numero y luego hago una respuesta rápida.
> 
> _1. Eso que llamamos (o llaman) 'evolución' es una gilipollez ¿y por qué lo es? pues por que necesita de una inteligencia asistente muy potente y muy bien informada de todo, tanto respecto de cada ser como del entorno que los contiene, así como de las necesarias modificaciones genéticas y bioquímicas y sus métodos de implementación en cada ser. En otras palabras, necesitan de un ser super-sabio, omnisciente para cumplimentarse de forma correcta. _
> 
> ...



Parece interesante. ¿Puede decirme su interlocutor a efectos de seguir el hilo? lo tengo en ignorados.


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ucrania y el fin de "Europa".
> _Los estados-nación_ aurelianos eran el problema: la supranacionalidad no era la respuesta.



*...para "Europa" (es decir, para las élites pro-Bruselas de sus Estados miembros) Ucrania es una cruzada*
_* ideológica y religiosa que no pueden permitirse perder, pero las cosas no pintan muy bien en este momento*_
* y, al final, una de las principales víctimas de este lamentable episodio podría ser la propia "Europa".*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (18 Dic 2022)

70 años y nada ha cambiado, solo drones y geranios


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Dic 2022)

...


El_Suave dijo:


> Absolutamente todo lo que usted acaba de exponer está equivocado. Pero absolutamente todo, lo cual viene a ser algo así como batir un record.
> 
> Pero bueno ya algunos foreros lo han explicado con las fórmulas correctas:
> 
> ...



No quería entrar porque paso no quiero ser pedante, pero el que te equivocas eres tu …

Como dices en la formula;
F(r) = 0,5*densidad aire*sección frontal*Cd*V^2 pero F(r) resistencia del aire es una fuerza y una fuerza es igual a F= m*a donde entra la masa. -->
m*a= 0,5 * S(sección frontal)*Cd (coeficiente aerodinámico, depende de la forma)*v al cuadrado.

Reagrupando las constante (a=g) -> m = K*S*Cd*v^2 --> da una velocidad limite v = raíz cuadrada ( m/(K*S*Cd) y sacando la contante vemos que :
v = K' * raíz cuadrada ( masa/ (sección*Coeficiente aerodinámico), lo que de aquí se deduce:
1.- A mayor masa mayor velocidad.
2.- mayor sección expuesta menor velocidad, eso es un par proyectiles que pese "m" con la misma forma Cd iguales pero con menor densidad uno que el otro, el que tenga una densidad menor tendrá una velocidad menor que el más denso y pequeño.
3. El coeficiente aerodinámico cuando menor sea mejor y eso implica un montonazo de cálculos para determinar cual es la mejor superficie aerodinámica y con el Cd más reducido.

Por ahí también corría un post que confundía presión = fuerza/superficie con la fuerza propiamente dicha pero que he pasado de corregir.

Espero no tener que corregir nada más que ya parece un cole en clase de Físicas o mates.


----------



## Impresionante (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)

Pasan años pero algunas cosas no cambian..


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Se suponia que YAKOVLEVA ya estaba tomada hace tiempo... La guerra esta estancada... Una cosa es ser prodonbass y otra que te la cuelen. Muchos lo que queremos es tener informacion. Los CM prootan ya sabe,os como son. No caigamos al mismo nivel. Lo mas importante para todos es tener la imagen mas precisa de lo que está pasando entre tanta mentira. Nos jugamos mucho si ganan los usanos



Sea por la razón que sea los rusos no avanzan todo lo que nos gustaría y las ofensivas rusas están paralizadas de momento.


----------



## El_Suave (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> No quería entrar porque paso no quiero ser pedante, pero el que te equivocas eres tu …
> ...



No, yo no me he equivocado en nada.

En el ejemplo que yo he puesto 'g' no interviene para nada, pues se trata de una trayectoria esencialmente horizontal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galiciaverde (18 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Estuve este puente en Barcelona y Tarragona y ya directamente flipé con las explicaciones de algunos monumentos, que directamente hablan de "reyes catalanes", "el rey catalán Pedro el Ceremonioso" etc. Pero en catalán, castellano e inglés, y así el revisionismo histórico se acaba imponiendo.
> El nacionalismo catalán es rancio y clasista a más no poder, sólo hay que estudiar un poco las relaciones de CNT con Esquerra o Estat Català. Y ahora, aunque la mona se vista de seda mona se queda.




Yo flipé en una exposición de pintura de la Caixa donde contaban que Picasso estudió Bellas Artes en Barcelona, cuando lo hizo en Coruña. En la actual Escuela de Arte y Superior de Diseño Pablo Picasso de Coruña, en el vestíbulo de entrada, están expuestas las calificaciones que obtuvo Picasso cuando estudiaba allí (dieces a porrillo), pues su padre era profesor del centro. Se lo hice ver a la guía y se quedó flipando cuando le dije que yo misma he visto esas calificaciones de Picasso en Coruña. La mujer flipaba porque nadie se lo había contado. Claro que 4 años después, fue la familiaa Barcelona, pero sus estudios en Bellas Artes fueron en Coruña y ahí hizo su primera exposición con 13 años de edad. Entonces no había límite inferior de edad para realizar estudios, si dabas el nivel de ingreso podías empezar los estudios siendo muy joven

De wikipedia:

_" En 1891, la familia se vio obligada a abandonar Málaga, debido a la poca estabilidad económica de la que disfrutaba. José Ruiz Blasco había comenzado a pedir reiteradamente el traslado a la ciudad de La Coruña, —donde se había creado una plaza de profesor en la Escuela de Bellas Artes tras su cese como conservador del Museo de Bellas Artes de Málaga" _

Para mí es claro que los catalanes están reescribiendo su historia al igual que lo hacen en otros lugares, como Ucrania. Creo que es el procedimiento estandar de los CIAmigos para agitar avisperos y desestabilizar países. Lo tienen ya muy estudiado y puesto en práctica muchas veces. Mentir sale barato y en la práctica no tiene consecuencias negativas para los difamadores, sí las tienen para quienes los creen y toman decisiones basadas en mentiras.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Dic 2022)

destruyen su propio equipo, vease la Z, para generar contenido de propaganda. imaginarse lo que hacen con el contenido que les sale gratis


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, yo no me he equivocado en nada.
> 
> En el ejemplo que yo he puesto 'g' no interviene para nada, pues se trata de una trayectoria esencialmente horizontal.



Perfecto, la tierra no existe, en fin no quiero discutir más  

Aparte, parece que parte de las tropas Ucranianas están distraídas y clavadas en la frontera con Bielorrusia.








Ukraine is preparing additional measures to protect the Rivne NPP due to the risk of an open invasion from Belarus Rivne - Ukraine Interactive map - Ukraine Latest news on live map - liveuamap.com


Ukraine is preparing additional measures to protect the Rivne NPP due to the risk of an open invasion from Belarus. Live Universal Awareness Map Liveuamap is a leading independent global news and information site dedicated to factual reporting of a variety of important topics including...




liveuamap.com


----------



## amcxxl (18 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No, yo no me he equivocado en nada.
> 
> En el ejemplo que yo he puesto 'g' no interviene para nada, pues se trata de una trayectoria esencialmente horizontal.



todo lo que he leido anteriormente incluido lo del principio de arquimedes es risible y todas esas cuentas de la vieja tambien

la velocidad y la aceleracion no son numeros son vectores y por lo tanto hay que hacer un analisis separado para cada componente

la resistencia al aire depende de la geometria del objeto y de la velocidad, una bola de acero cae a la misma velocidad que una bola de cristal
un paracaidas pesa lo mismo plegado que desplegado, pero la caida es muy distinta porque varia la forma

el empuje vertical dentro de un fluido depende de la proporcion de densidades por lo tanto si hablamos de acero y aqua es relevante por que la relacion es 1 a 7 si hablamos de una bala metalica en aire es irrelevante porque hablamos de 1 a 5000

ademas es mucho mas facil hacer calculos con energias cineticas y potenciales


----------



## NS 4 (18 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La entrega a los nazis banderistas del gobierno mas progresista de la Historia es total:



Joder que no...cada año sacan mas...

Eso si...las que salen rana, vease enemigos de la izquierda en todas sus variantes...son RE ENFOSADOS...

Esos murieron como Stalin mandaba...no hay caso...


----------



## willbeend (18 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Yo flipé en una exposición de pintura de la Caixa donde contaban que Picasso estudió Bellas Artes en Barcelona, cuando lo hizo en Coruña. En la actual Escuela de Arte y Superior de Diseño Pablo Picasso de Coruña, en el vestíbulo de entrada, están expuestas las calificaciones que obtuvo Picasso cuando estudiaba allí (dieces a porrillo), pues su padre era profesor del centro. Se lo hice ver a la guía y se quedó flipando cuando le dije que yo misma he visto esas calificaciones de Picasso en Coruña. La mujer flipaba porque nadie se lo había contado. Claro que 4 años después, fue la familiaa Barcelona, pero sus estudios en Bellas Artes fueron en Coruña y ahí hizo su primera exposición con 13 años de edad. Entonces no había límite inferior de edad para realizar estudios, si dabas el nivel de ingreso podías empezar los estudios siendo muy joven
> 
> De wikipedia:
> 
> ...



Que fijacion que teneis con los "catalanes"... en esto sois como los nazis ucros contra los rusos.

Pablo Picasso estudio en la Escuela de Bellas Artes de Barcelona (La Llotja), que estudiara Bellas Artes en la Corunya antes de sus 13 años..., pues gracias por la info, pero en Barcelona seguro que si.

Y dices tu, que los catalanes estan reescribiendo la historia y lo dices reescribiendo tu misma tu propia historia para señalar a "los catalanes"... 

Fijaros en vuestra miserias y dejadnos a los catalanes en paz que es lo unico que pedimos 

Entre los nacional catolicistas y los haters hacia otras comunidades de vuestro propio pais, me teneis contento en este hilo...

Asi es como ha ido la historia con los nazis ucros, años de señalamiento contra regiones de su propio pais, transformando la realidad sin darse cuenta.

Para reescritura de la historia, buen ejemplo lo tenemos con la armada "invencible" que perdio contra los elementos... esa historia en los gallegos debe estar escrita a fuego ....


----------



## rejon (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Perfecto, la tierra no existe, en fin no quiero discutir más
> 
> Aparte, parece que parte de las tropas Ucranianas están distraídas y clavadas en la frontera con Bielorrusia.
> 
> ...



Mejor en la frontera con Bielorrusia que no en Bakhmut


----------



## WasP (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## bigplac (18 Dic 2022)

Sin duda, es hasta surrealista. Pero tampoco hay que ver a la CIA por todas partes, esa practica es habitual y mas vieja que el mear. Desde al menos Ramses II el mentiroso. Sin hablar de los ingleses, y franceses. Gigantes en esto de la mentira.

Lógicamente cuanto mas grande eres, pues menos necesidad de mentir, pero si eres una mierdecilla como Cataluña o Ucrania, o te lo inventas todo, o que dices



Galiciaverde dijo:


> Yo flipé en una exposición de pintura de la Caixa donde contaban que Picasso estudió Bellas Artes en Barcelona, cuando lo hizo en Coruña. En la actual Escuela de Arte y Superior de Diseño Pablo Picasso de Coruña, en el vestíbulo de entrada, están expuestas las calificaciones que obtuvo Picasso cuando estudiaba allí (dieces a porrillo), pues su padre era profesor del centro. Se lo hice ver a la guía y se quedó flipando cuando le dije que yo misma he visto esas calificaciones de Picasso en Coruña. La mujer flipaba porque nadie se lo había contado. Claro que 4 años después, fue la familiaa Barcelona, pero sus estudios en Bellas Artes fueron en Coruña y ahí hizo su primera exposición con 13 años de edad. Entonces no había límite inferior de edad para realizar estudios, si dabas el nivel de ingreso podías empezar los estudios siendo muy joven
> 
> De wikipedia:
> 
> ...


----------



## Decipher (18 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Si derriban el helicóptero le hacen a Rusia un favor.


----------



## McRotor (18 Dic 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Que fijacion que teneis con los "catalanes"... en esto sois como los nazis ucros contra los rusos.
> 
> Pablo Picasso estudio en la Escuela de Bellas Artes de Barcelona (La Llotja), que estudiara Bellas Artes en la Corunya antes de sus 13 años..., pues gracias por la info, pero en Barcelona seguro que si.
> 
> ...



No estoy en contra cataluña, estoy en contra el lavado de cerebro que es el mismo que se hizo en ucrania...

...no te quepa duda que en cuanto cataluña sea independiente y los gobernantes indepes no este bajo control del estado Español, comenzara la prohibición del idioma y todo aquel que se considere Español para conseguir que abandone esa tierra.


----------



## millie34u (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Perfecto, la tierra no existe, en fin no quiero discutir más
> 
> Aparte, parece que parte de las tropas Ucranianas están distraídas y clavadas en la frontera con Bielorrusia.
> 
> ...



Usted no quiere discutir más porque no tiene nada serio que argumentar en este asunto.

Repito:

Yo no me he equivocado absolutamente en nada de lo que he puesto, si acaso no he sido todo lo completo que podría haber sido en mi explicación, por falta de tiempo, pero sin afectar para nada a lo esencial.


----------



## kelden (18 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Parece interesante. ¿Puede decirme su interlocutor a efectos de seguir el hilo? lo tengo en ignorados.



El sacristán chupacirios de loignorito ...


----------



## willbeend (18 Dic 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> No estoy en contra cataluña, estoy en contra el lavado de cerebro que es el mismo que se hizo en ucrania...
> 
> ...no te quepa duda que en cuanto cataluña sea independiente y los gobernantes indepes no este bajo control del estado Español, comenzara la prohibición del idioma y todo aquel que se considere Español para conseguir que abandone esa tierra.



Yo no tengo el don de la adivinacion del futuro como tu y a parte, me importa un pito tu opinion, no se por que me tienes que citar para expresar tus fobias, haz el favor de no atraerme hacia tu lado oscuro


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Yo flipé en una exposición de pintura de la Caixa donde contaban que Picasso estudió Bellas Artes en Barcelona, cuando lo hizo en Coruña. En la actual Escuela de Arte y Superior de Diseño Pablo Picasso de Coruña, en el vestíbulo de entrada, están expuestas las calificaciones que obtuvo Picasso cuando estudiaba allí (dieces a porrillo), pues su padre era profesor del centro. Se lo hice ver a la guía y se quedó flipando cuando le dije que yo misma he visto esas calificaciones de Picasso en Coruña. La mujer flipaba porque nadie se lo había contado. Claro que 4 años después, fue la familiaa Barcelona, pero sus estudios en Bellas Artes fueron en Coruña y ahí hizo su primera exposición con 13 años de edad. Entonces no había límite inferior de edad para realizar estudios, si dabas el nivel de ingreso podías empezar los estudios siendo muy joven
> 
> De wikipedia:
> 
> ...




Respecto a Picasso la wiki (medio afiliado al Estar Català) pone textualmente:








Pablo Picasso - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




...
El de 1895 fue un año de sucesos importantes en su infancia; en enero falleció su hermana Concepción, y en septiembre su padre obtuvo una cátedra en la Escuela de Bellas Artes de Barcelona, donde el joven Pablo fue admitido como alumno y cursó estudios durante dos años, lo que le condujo a pintar, quizás por complacer a su padre, una serie de cuadros en los que el academicismo sentimental del estilo sorprendía tras la vitalidad de los retratos que había realizado en La Coruña.8
Estudiante brillante y precoz, Picasso superó en un solo día, a la edad de catorce años, el examen de ingreso en la Escuela de la Lonja, y se le permitió saltarse las dos primeras clases. De acuerdo con una de las muchas leyendas sobre el artista, su padre, tras reconocer el extraordinario talento de su hijo al contemplar sus primeros trabajos infantiles, le entregó sus pinceles y su paleta y prometió no volver a pintar en su vida.8
..

_Bellas Artes lo realizo en Barcelona, otra cosa es que como genio hiciera exposiciones de sus pinturas en La Coruña.
Aunque su lugar secreto esta en tarragona._

*(national geographic medio afiliado al Estat català)*
_








Horta de Sant Joan, el pueblo de Tarragona donde Picasso lo aprendió todo


Este pueblo remoto de la comarca de Terra Alta apenas ha cambiado desde la última estancia del genial pintor.




viajes.nationalgeographic.com.es






¿Sobre los reyes de la Corona de Aragón donde estan enterrados?_

*(wikipedia .es medio afiliado al Estat català)*








Sepulcros reales del monasterio de Poblet - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




...

Los sepulcros están distribuidos en el siguiente orden:

*Lado del Evangelio*:
Jaime I (muerto en 1276)

Pedro IV el Ceremonioso (muerto en 1387) con sus tres esposas: María de Navarra, Leonor de Portugal y Leonor de Sicilia
Fernando I de Antequera (1416) y su mujer Leonor de Alburquerque
*Lado de la Epístola*:

Alfonso II el Casto (1196)
Juan I (1396), con sus dos esposas Marta de Armagnac y Violante de Bar
Juan II (1479) y su segunda mujer Juana Enríquez
Fuera de los arcos, en sepulcros independientes, se encuentran los restos de:

Martín I el Humano (1410)12
Alfonso V el Magnánimo (1458).
_¿Donde residian normalmente?_

*(wikipedia .es medio afiliado al Estat català)*








Palacio Real Mayor de Barcelona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




...
El *Palacio Real Mayor* (_Palau Reial Major_ en catalán) de Barcelona era una antigua residencia real en España que se encontraba situada en el centro del barrio gótico, en la plaza del Rey. Constituyó la residencia de los condes de Barcelona y más tarde de los reyes de la Corona de Aragón.

Se tiene documentación del nombre de _Palau Major_ por primera vez en 1116, y fue nombrado así para diferenciarlo del Palacio Real Menor, que se encontraba edificado en la plaza de Sant Miquel, detrás de la Casa de la Ciudad y que fue derribado en 1847.








Buscad algún Palacio real en Aragón o Zaragoza, si lo encontráis me lo posteáis, el de la Maestranza no cuenta porque nunca fue residencia de reyes, aparte de ser del siglo XVI.

*¿No será que en España os cuenta una historia muy parecida a la educación recibida por los que gritaban "a por ellos, a por ellos" cuando lo de los picolines?*


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2022)

Los parisinos se han unido a una manifestación contra la OTAN organizada por el partido político "Les Patriotes". 
Exigen, entre otras cosas, revisión de la política hacia la OTAN y Rusia. El presidente de estos "Les Patriotes", 
Florian Philippot, calificó la situación actual del país de "carnicería", debido a los altos precios de la energía.


----------



## Malevich (18 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Se suponia que YAKOVLEVA ya estaba tomada hace tiempo... La guerra esta estancada... Una cosa es ser prodonbass y otra que te la cuelen. Muchos lo que queremos es tener informacion. Los CM prootan ya sabe como son. No caigamos al mismo nivel. Lo mas importante para todos es tener la imagen mas precisa de lo que está pasando entre tanta mentira. Nos jugamos mucho si ganan los usanos



Yakolevka está bien dentro en zona prorrusa. 
Se puede comprobar en el mapa.... Ya se sabe que son "tres centímetros al día" en Dombass, no hace falta inventarse los avances.


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2022)

*Este es el mundo en el que el "jardín" ha hecho vivir a la "jungla".*
_*
Un actor mediocre alimentado por pólvora de marcha colombiana con complejo
de Scarface 2.0 es nombrado Persona del Año (Times y The Economist).

Pustula von der Lugen, la espectacularmente estúpida dominatrix a cargo de la Comisión*_
* Europea es nombrada Mujer Más Poderosa del mundo (Forbes).*
Pepe Escobar


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (18 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra por la energía está claro quién pierde, y por goleada…es lo que hay…








Europe’s $1 Trillion Energy Bill Only Marks Start of the Crisis


Europe got hit by roughly $1 trillion from surging energy costs in the fallout of Russia’s war in Ukraine, and the deepest crisis in decades is only getting started.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Al parecer Shoigu no estuvo allí ni de coña , es un montaje. Los rusos no llevan bien las preparaciones, en eso los satánicos les llevan gran ventaja.


----------



## Castellano (18 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los parisinos se han unido a una manifestación contra la OTAN organizada por el partido político "Les Patriotes".
> Exigen, entre otras cosas, revisión de la política hacia la OTAN y Rusia. El presidente de estos "Les Patriotes",
> Florian Philippot, calificó la situación actual del país de "carnicería", debido a los altos precios de la energía.



Philippot también organizaba grandes manis contra el Nazipass Sanitaire y luego en presidenciales sacó el 1%

Así que con pinzas, que luego todos esos que van a las manifas acaban votando a la traidora de Marine Le Pen


----------



## Roedr (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> No quería entrar porque paso no quiero ser pedante, pero el que te equivocas eres tu …
> ...



hahaha este hilo cada vez es mejor. Por fin se empieza a hablar de temas serios.


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2022)

Uno de cada tres mercenarios polacos en Ucrania, eliminado por el ejército ruso

_*Uno de cada tres mercenarios polacos que participan en el conflicto de Ucrania ha sido eliminado
por el ejército ruso, y uno de cada cuatro ha huido por completo.

Los mercenarios de Polonia van con entusiasmo a luchar del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 
En muchos sentidos, esta determinación de los ciudadanos polacos se ve facilitada por la frenética 
propaganda antirrusa. Al mismo tiempo, no todos los mercenarios tienen el nivel de entrenamiento
necesario. El resultado es una pérdida monstruosa.

Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, sólo a principios de agosto de este año, más de dos mil mercenarios
procedentes de Polonia combatieron en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El departamento militar de la
Federación Rusa calculó que uno de cada tres soldados polacos de fortuna fue destruido, y uno de cada 
cuatro huyó de vuelta a Polonia.

El ejército ruso nunca ha escatimado proyectiles, misiles y munición para destruir a los mercenarios extranjeros
en Ucrania. Por ejemplo, en junio de este año, en el pueblo de Konstantinovka, en la RPD, como resultado 
de un ataque con armas de precisión, 80 soldados de fortuna polacos fueron inmediatamente destruidos.

Sin embargo, el mes más negro para los polacos fue noviembre. El 11 de noviembre, las unidades polacas
sufrieron grandes pérdidas mientras intentaban avanzar en la República Popular de Lugansk. Y el 25, el número
de mercenarios polacos se redujo significativamente como consecuencia del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas 
de la RF al punto de despliegue de los soldados de fortuna en la región de Járkov.

La destrucción de mano de obra polaca continúa hasta el día de hoy. Por ejemplo, sólo en diciembre de este año,*_
* las unidades polacas perdieron más de trescientas personas.*


----------



## Malevich (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Respecto a Picasso la wiki (medio afiliado al Estar Català) pone textualmente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mire, en Huesca tiene uno y en Zaragoza el actual palacio episcopal fue utilizado por los reyes así como la Aljaferia, una de cuyas partes se llama Palacio de Pedro IV. 
Lo que no cabe duda es que los reyes lo eran de Aragón, y no es de recibo que en un panel turístico se diga "reyes catalanes". Es una manipulación, y diría lo mismo si en Toledo o Segovia se hablase de los reyes castellanos de la edad media como "reyes españoles". 
Pero nada, no se preocupe, yo es algo que ya doy por perdido, más que nada, porque hemos aceptado en todo el discurso y el lenguaje del nacionalismo excluyente, y los primeros por desgracia el resto de los españoles. 
Le profeso un gran respeto y no seguiré este fuera de topico. Bona nit.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Dic 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> No estoy en contra cataluña, estoy en contra el lavado de cerebro que es el mismo que se hizo en ucrania...
> 
> ...no te quepa duda que en cuanto cataluña sea independiente y los gobernantes indepes no este bajo control del estado Español, comenzara la prohibición del idioma y todo aquel que se considere Español para conseguir que abandone esa tierra.



Catalunya tiene y ha tenido una estructura federalista histórica, los reinos de Aragón, valencia y Catalunya o principado si queréis funcionaban como una confederación, eso seguimos esperando de España y si, la protección del catalán es necesaria, el castellano como lengua dominante ya se ha impuesto en el uso común más con la inmigración, y para usos comerciales con el resto de España siempre se va a usar el castellano, en eso depende mucho la economía catalana y con las pelas no se juega.

(youtube medio afiliado a Estat Català)


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra por la energía está claro quién pierde, y por goleada…es lo que hay…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no es solamente una lucha por la energía (si, sobre todo para Occidente)
que también es importante por su valor estratégico, sino que es también una lucha
existencial/civilizatoria: están jugándose el desplazamiento tectónico del dominio
y la incorporación de un nuevo sistema mundial que relevará al capitalismo.


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Militares españoles de uniforme en Ucrania, vaya, vaya... esto es la prueba del nueve de que tenemos el gobierno mas asqueroso, arrastrado, vendido y palanganero de la historia, los militares polacos, british o yanquis por lo menos se ponen el uniforme ukro. ¿ENTRE LAS MISIONES CONSTITUCIONALES DE LAS FFAA ESTÁ DEFENDER KIEV??? ¿¿¿DESDE CUANDO???.



No sé donde ves militares españoñes, yo sólo oigo a un tio con un nivel cutrisimo de español, cuatro frases y ya. Y encima con acento eslavo.


----------



## Argentium (18 Dic 2022)

*Mundial de Fútbol FIFA2022*:
"Finalmente el combinado europeo se impuso en la tanda de penales y se consagró Campeón Mundial de fútbol. A pesar de ir por delante en el marcador en dos oportunidades, el partido fue igualado por el combinado africano en ambas ocasiones , fue un encuentro vibrante donde finalmente se decidió el resultado por el sistema de penales donde el conjunto europeo se hizo con el campeonato"

_PD: Rusia es Europa y debe ser un socio preferente de la Unión Europea, quiénes luchan desde adentro de la propia Unión Europea por evitarlo son unos infames traidores defendiendo intereses nefastos para los europeos y contra ellos debe tronar el escarmiento, ni olvido ni perdón ._


----------



## Artedi (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Por cierto, Me ha chocado lo del señuelo hinchable en un balístico estratégico. Si es hinchable pesaría muchísimo menos que una real, y entonces caería mucho más despacio.



Usted el experimento de Galileo en la torre de Pisa no lo conoce, verdad? Si la forma es la misma (y por ello, la resistencia aerodinámica también es la misma) entonces caen a la misma velocidad, independientemente del peso. La aceleración gravitatoria es la misma para los dos.









Experimento de Galileo en la torre de Pisa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lego. (18 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Usted el experimento de Galileo en la torre de Pisa no lo conoce, verdad? Si la forma es la misma (y por ello, la resistencia aerodinámica también es la misma) entonces caen a la misma velocidad, independientemente del peso. La aceleración gravitatoria es la misma para los dos.



En el vacío sí.



Pero resulta que las ojivas tienen que cruzar la atmósfera. Y. si una ojiva hinchable pesa apenas un par de kilos, la resistencia del aire la frena, y cualquier corriente de aire la desvía.. Caerá con una trayectoria diferente y a menor velocidad que una ojiva real que pesa media tonelada.

La cuestión principal, ahora que esto ya ha sido rexplicado varias veces en el hilo es ¿por qué los listillos y "enteráos" son tan arrogantes?


----------



## Artedi (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> En el vacío sí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni en atmósfera. El coeficiente de roce aerodinámico solo depende de la forma, no de la masa.


----------



## Lego. (18 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Ni en atmósfera. El coeficiente de roce aerodinámico solo depende de la forma, no de la masa.



Tira una pluma de ave real y otra idéntica de plomo por la ventana y me cuentas.


----------



## amcxxl (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Honkler (18 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Uno de cada tres mercenarios polacos en Ucrania, eliminado por el ejército ruso
> 
> _*Uno de cada tres mercenarios polacos que participan en el conflicto de Ucrania ha sido eliminado
> por el ejército ruso, y uno de cada cuatro ha huido por completo.
> ...



Espero que no dejen un solo cochino polaco vivo.


----------



## Artedi (18 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Tira una pluma de ave real y otra idéntica de plomo por la ventana y me cuentas.



Caen igual, aunque te parezca paradójico.


Lego. dijo:


> En el vacío sí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estás hablando por tí. Estudia física. Fin del offtopic.


----------



## Lego. (18 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Caen igual, aunque te parezca paradójico.
> 
> Estudia física.





Bonus track:


----------



## mazuste (18 Dic 2022)

Parece que estamos inmersos en una de las principales referencias de Larga Depresión 
como es el aparente proceso en el que el capitalismo, sacrificando a las clases medias
(pequeña burguesía), se está devorando a sí mismo para sobrevivir frente a una nueva
amenaza del socialismo emergente. Que esta vez es China.

La tasa de beneficios de EE.UU. en 2021*
...Ahora parece muy probable que a finales de este año, 2022, las principales economías
entren en una nueva recesión, sólo tres años después de la recesión pandémica de 2020..*


----------



## Loignorito (18 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es que pides cosas que son muy trabajosas, poco motivantes y muy cansinas de detallar. Me ha costado, pero he logrado llegar al post de tus preguntas. Numero y luego hago una respuesta rápida.
> 
> _1. Eso que llamamos (o llaman) 'evolución' es una gilipollez ¿y por qué lo es? pues por que necesita de una inteligencia asistente muy potente y muy bien informada de todo, tanto respecto de cada ser como del entorno que los contiene, así como de las necesarias modificaciones genéticas y bioquímicas y sus métodos de implementación en cada ser. En otras palabras, necesitan de un ser super-sabio, omnisciente para cumplimentarse de forma correcta. _
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Siguiendo con la discusión 'Creación VS Evolución'



1º Decir que algo extremadamente complejo, mucho más que cualquier cosa que hayamos hecho los hombres, necesita de una inteligencia detrás, no es 'una simple opinión', es sentido común aplicado. Afirmar lo contrario, es 'pensamiento mágico'. Atribuir capacidades a algo que no se pueden demostrar de ninguna forma.

2º No es ninguna 'falacia cognitiva'. Lo que sí lo es, es atribuir capacidades a una 'no nada'. Las funciones requieren órganos. Y cuanto más complejas son, más especializados son éstos. Ahora te paras un momento a pensar en los datos a recopilar necesarios para que un cambio en la genética de un organismo sean apropiados para adaptarse a tal entorno y circunstancia. Luego piensa de qué forma esos datos se 'computan', se racionalizan (y dónde). Después piensa de qué forma la 'resolución' en base a estos datos se traduce en cambios en el ADN de ese indivíduo, o bien se transmiten a su descendencia. Piensa en todos los pasos necesarios para cumplimentar un cambio estructural en un ser, por simple que sea (o nos parezca) y aporta algún trabajo científico revisado donde se describan todos esos pasos sin faltar uno para demostrar que esa evolución se produce.

3º Soy yo quien está llamando a racionalizar esto. No presento dogmas, exijo soluciones lógicas a supuestos procesos y resultados. Eres tú quien pretende que me fíe de lo que 'la ciencia' dice. Yo no estoy aceptando nada, eres tú quien lo hace como si de una religión se tratase, y no lo ves.

4º Este punto requiere una discusión aparte. Para mi, al igual que para más gente, incluso científicos, los métodos de datación son más que cuestionables. No obstante, ese punto es una mera suposición mía. Puedo estar equivocado y no ser tal la causa, pero me parece un buen punto de partida para investigar.


----------



## NPI (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Catalunya tiene y ha tenido una estructura federalista histórica, los reinos de Aragón, valencia y Catalunya o principado si queréis funcionaban como una confederación, eso seguimos esperando de España y si, la protección del catalán es necesaria, el castellano como lengua dominante ya se ha impuesto en el uso común más con la inmigración, y para usos comerciales con el resto de España siempre se va a usar el castellano, en eso depende mucho la economía catalana y con las pelas no se juega.
> 
> (youtube medio afiliado a Estat Català)



Revisa la historia real y no la subvencionada y tergiversada.


----------



## piru (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Respecto a Picasso la wiki (medio afiliado al Estar Català) pone textualmente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Palacio de la Aljafería*


Tras la reconquista de Zaragoza en 1118 por Alfonso I el Batallador pasó a ser residencia de los reyes cristianos de Aragón, con lo que la Aljafería se convirtió en el principal foco difusor del mudéjar aragonés. Fue utilizada como residencia regia por Pedro IV el Ceremonioso (1319-1387)









Palacio de la Aljafería - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org














Real Monasterio de San Juan de la Peña - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (18 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> No sé donde ves militares españoñes, yo sólo oigo a un tio con un nivel cutrisimo de español, cuatro frases y ya. Y encima con acento eslavo.



Los GAR de la Guardia Civil no son militares españoles?? ¿entonces que son? ¿chinos?...

Y el vídeo de RTVE ya no se puede ver, alguien se ha dado cuenta de la cagada y lo han borrado.


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Los GAR de la Guardia Civil no son militares españoles?? ¿entonces que son? ¿chinos?...
> 
> Y el vídeo de RTVE ya no se puede ver, alguien se ha dado cuenta de la cagada y lo han borrado.



Ponme el video coño, yo solp he visto el del que queria ir al baño, ¿no es ese?


----------



## .Kaikus (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buscad algún Palacio real en Aragón o Zaragoza,



Palacio Real de los reyes de Aragon, corona aragonesa, ciudad de Valencia.













Palacio del Real de Valencia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## crocodile (18 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> El sacristán chupacirios de loignorito ...



Loignorito es el fan number one de Putiniano.


----------



## ATDTn (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Catalunya tiene y ha tenido una estructura federalista histórica, los reinos de Aragón, valencia y Catalunya o principado si queréis funcionaban como una confederación, eso seguimos esperando de España y si, la protección del catalán es necesaria, el castellano como lengua dominante ya se ha impuesto en el uso común más con la inmigración, y para usos comerciales con el resto de España siempre se va a usar el castellano, en eso depende mucho la economía catalana y con las pelas no se juega.
> 
> (youtube medio afiliado a Estat Català)



La protección de las personas es necesaria. ¿Cómo se protege el catalán?¿Necesita protección?¿Y el latín?¿Hay arte o cultura que llegue a la posteridad? España ya no es el país con más hablantes de español, ya más en EEUU.
Los inmigrantes usan el español porque ya lo conocen o les es útil. El catalán es un idioma que fuerzan y que ven como innecesario.
Y la política agresiva y manipuladora del estado (palabra que tanto gusta allí) catalán ya se acepta en todos los ámbitos progres españoles.
¿Qué más quieren? Más y llorar más. Es la misma política que pone a una mujer o una persona de color primero (o distintas normas y baremos lo mismo da). Yo quiero las mejores. Los idiomas, que ya cada uno el que quiera o le convenga.
Quieren "igualdad" poniendo al catalán sobre todas las cosas. No por encima de lo suyo..eso no €€€.

Propaganda, la historia y la realidad se la inventan. Mismamente igual que la guerra de Ucrania y todo lo demás.

Y sí, mejor lo dejamos.


----------



## Dado8 (18 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Catalunya tiene y ha tenido una estructura federalista histórica, los reinos de Aragón, valencia y Catalunya o principado si queréis funcionaban como una confederación, eso seguimos esperando de España y si, la protección del catalán es necesaria, el castellano como lengua dominante ya se ha impuesto en el uso común más con la inmigración, y para usos comerciales con el resto de España siempre se va a usar el castellano, en eso depende mucho la economía catalana y con las pelas no se juega.
> 
> (youtube medio afiliado a Estat Català)



España es un estado federal, bueno, más aún. Una cosa es fomentar el catalán, y otra cosa es perseguir el castellano, se puede perfectamente tener una escuela bilingüe allá donde haya una lengua regional y el castellano. 

A ver si os entra en la cabeza, que tanto el catalán como el castellano son lenguas de los catalanes. Se puede vivir en las dos sin despreciar a ninguna, que el castellano no llegó a Cataluña ayer tarde.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Catalunya tiene y ha tenido una estructura federalista histórica, los reinos de Aragón, valencia y Catalunya o principado si queréis funcionaban como una confederación, eso seguimos esperando de España y si, la protección del catalán es necesaria, el castellano como lengua dominante ya se ha impuesto en el uso común más con la inmigración, y para usos comerciales con el resto de España siempre se va a usar el castellano, en eso depende mucho la economía catalana y con las pelas no se juega.
> 
> (youtube medio afiliado a Estat Català)



Lo que se llama la Corona de Aragón no tenía ninguna "estructura" ni federal ni de ninguna clase; cuando se fundó en 1164 (al empezar su reinado Alfonso II ) era sólo una unión dinástica del Condado de Barcelona y el Reino de Aragón conservando cada uno sus instituciones propias .

La unión fué una especie de acuerdo de conveniencia: por un lado los condes de Barcelona aspiraban a la realeza , pero no podían ser reyes en sus territorios por ser vasallos del rey de Francia (hasta 1252)...pero sí podían serlo de Aragón ... y la nobleza de Aragón no quería caer bajo el dominio de Castilla y quería evitar la expansión de ésta hacia Valencia , algo que ya intentó con El Cid a finales del siglo XI que actuó de acuerdo en todo momento con su rey aunque simularon estar peleados para que la expedición a Valencia pareciera una aventura personal del Cid y no un movimiento expansionista de Castilla...o sea el culpable de la unión entre Aragón y Barcelona se puede decir sin exagerar que fué El Cid Campeador. Ese expansionismo temprano de Castilla se acabó con la invasión de los almorávides y la muerte del Cid en 1099 aunque a éstos los frenó durante unos años Rodrigo Díaz que los expulsó de Valencia tras la batalla de Quart (1094) estando en inferioridad numérica de 1:2 en uno de los triunfos mas brillantes de la Reconquista.

Batalla de Cuarte - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Que Barcelona fuera un condado y no un reino no tiene mucha importancia , porque de hecho era una entidad política independiente aunque tambien es un error asimilarlo con "Cataluña" porque el condado de Urgel fué independiente hasta el siglo XIV. Tambien durante mucho tiempo los condes de Barcelona se aprovecharon de su condición de vasallos del rey de Francia para extender sus dominios al norte de los Pirineos.

Las comparaciones con la Edad Media para justificar el separatismo actual no tienen ninguna base porque los condes de Barcelona primero y los reyes de Aragón mas tarde tendieron con el tiempo a la unificación entre sí y mas tarde con Castilla, con el objetivo de protegerse de Francia.., además los condes de Barcelona reconocieron en diversas ocasiones el título de "Imperator Hispaniae" de los reyes de León como herederos legítimos de la monarquía visigoda....la primera de ellas hacia el siglo X.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Catalunya tiene y ha tenido una estructura federalista histórica, los reinos de Aragón, valencia y Catalunya o principado si queréis funcionaban como una confederación, eso seguimos esperando de España y si, la protección del catalán es necesaria, el castellano como lengua dominante ya se ha impuesto en el uso común más con la inmigración, y para usos comerciales con el resto de España siempre se va a usar el castellano, en eso depende mucho la economía catalana y con las pelas no se juega.
> 
> (youtube medio afiliado a Estat Català)



En español se dice Cataluña, no Catalunya ni Cagaluña. Que coñazo de llorones sois. En España viven decenas de millones de personas. Sólo vosotros, los grandísimos privilegiados de Franco y el R78 os pasáis el día lloriqueando, como si el resto no tuviéramos problemas mayores de los que ocuparnos.

La protección del catalán por la instituciones catalanas es como la protección del ucraniano en otro lugar: puro nazismo que ni respeta los derechos de los niños.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Dic 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Propaganda, la historia y la realidad se la inventan. Mismamente igual que la guerra de Ucrania y todo lo demás.
> Podrán intentar que no de mi opinión.



El separatismo se cura con penas de carcel de 20 años y cuando salgan de prision, lo haran dando vivas a España !!!.


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Usted el experimento de Galileo en la torre de Pisa no lo conoce, verdad? Si la forma es la misma (y por ello, la resistencia aerodinámica también es la misma) entonces caen a la misma velocidad, independientemente del peso. La aceleración gravitatoria es la misma para los dos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero eso no puede ser asi un hinchable esta sujeto a la atmosfera y un solido no. Ahi habla del mismo material con diferente peso y misma forma, en la luna no hay atmosfera.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dado8 (19 Dic 2022)

Rodeando que es gerundio.


----------



## HUROGÁN (19 Dic 2022)

La atracción gravitatoria de una masa diez esférica veces superior a otra ha de ser superior y acelerar mas a ésta... cuando ambas caen en interacción con la masa gravitatoria de una tercera esfera enormemente mas grande, siendo indiferente que la diferencia de aceleración entre ambas sea ínfima.
Además depende también de la naturaleza material o antimaterial de tales cosas su repulsión o atracción gravitatoria.


----------



## Iskra (19 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 298, 18/12/2022. Zinaída Ivánovna Mareseva (20 de junio de 1923 – 6 de agosto de 1943)...


fue una oficial soviética (sargento mayor) del servicio médico militar que combatió en la Segunda Guerra Mundial integrada en las filas del 214.° Regimiento de Fusileros de la Guardia de la 73.° División de Fusileros de la Guardia del Ejército Rojo. Por sus heroicas acciones durante la guerra...




telegra.ph





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 298, 18/12/2022.


Spoiler: Heroina del día



Zinaída Ivánovna Mareseva (20 de junio de 1923 – 6 de agosto de 1943) fue una oficial soviética (sargento mayor) del servicio médico militar que combatió en la Segunda Guerra Mundial integrada en las filas del 214.° Regimiento de Fusileros de la Guardia de la 73.° División de Fusileros de la Guardia del Ejército Rojo. Por sus heroicas acciones durante la guerra, recibió póstumamente el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética el 22 de febrero de 1944.



*Putin viaja a Bielorrusia en busca de un segundo frente*. en una semana decisiva para la futura estrategia militar de Rusia en Ucrania, donde la apertura de un segundo frente podría poner en muchas dificultades al Ejército ucraniano.
«Esperamos anuncios importantes», informó el domingo el programa de televisión «Moscú. Kremlin. Putin» sobre la agenda del presidente ruso para la próxima semana.
Putin se reunirá el lunes en Minsk con su principal cómplice en la «operación militar especial», el presidente bielorruso, Alexandr Lukashenko, y en los próximos días presidirá la reunión del Ministerio de Defensa y el jueves la del Consejo de Estado, informa Efe.

*Los voluntarios ucranianos que reparan generadores y los envían al frente*: «Para los soldados es cuestión de supervivencia». Grupos de voluntarios de Leópolis desafían al frío y a los cortes de electricidad mientras se apresuran a reparar y enviar cientos de generadores eléctricos al frente. Los soldados los necesitan urgentemente no sólo para unas mínimas condiciones de vida, sino para que las modernas tecnologías de guerra, que dependen de la electricidad, funcionen eficazmente.
Hace unos días este mismo grupo de voluntarios de Lviv, decían que la prioridad es la población civil ¿qué pudo haber pasado?.

*Zelenski difunde un mensaje de paz para el Mundial rechazado por la FIFA*. Zelenski, difundió este domingo a través de su cuenta en Instagram el mensaje que pretendía transmitir antes de la final del Mundial de Qatar, pero que fue rechazado por la FIFA por considerar que vulnera la neutralidad política.
Desafortunadamente para él, todo el mundo estaba ocupando viendo el partido de fútbol.
Tal parece que Zelensky no ha medido el hastío en que tiene a la población mundial con su arrogante interpretación de los hechos que precipitaron la situación en ucrania, donde él es uno de los responsables. Zelenski pide celebrar una cumbre de paz global este invierno. El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha propuesto celebrar una cumbre de paz global este invierno, en un mensaje de video que Kiev esperaba que se transmitiera antes de la final del Mundial del fútbol. «Anuncio la iniciativa de celebrar una cumbre para debatir la fórmula para la paz global este invierno. Una cumbre para unir a todas las naciones del mundo en torno a la causa de la paz», ha dicho Zelenski.
El mandatario había pedido a la FIFA dar este mensaje a través de un vídeo en las pantallas del estadio donde se está jugando la final entre Argentina y Francia, pero el organismo no le facilitó ese espacio. El asesor presidencial ucranio Mijaíl Podoliak escribió en Twitter que la FIFA «muestra una falta de comprensión del desastre al que Rusia está arrastrando al mundo al comenzar una guerra en Ucrania». (Reuters).

*Un muerto y cinco heridos en ataques de Ucrania contra la región de Belgorod* e, informó en Telegram el gobernador de la región, Viacheslav Gladkov.
Según el gobernador, los ataques tuvieron como objetivo Belgorod, la capital regional, hiriendo a cuatro personas, así como un distrito cercano donde «desgraciadamente hay un muerto y un herido». Los ataques hicieron añicos las ventanas de varios edificios y dañaron 14 casas, dijo Gladkov.
Los ucranianos atacan zonas civiles, lo han hecho desde el principio. Luego, reciben una respuesta y lloran toda la semana.

*Ucrania prepara medidas adicionales para proteger la central nuclear de Rivne* ante el riesgo de una invasión abierta de Bielorrusia.

*Robles detallará el miércoles en el Congreso la ayuda española a Ucrania* desde el comienzo de la ofensiva militar el pasado mes de febrero, además de dar cuenta de las misiones internacionales en las que participan las Fuerzas Armadas.
Ante la Comisión de Defensa, la ministra está citada para abordar el envío de armas a Ucrania, la ayuda humanitaria prestada durante los últimos meses y el refuerzo de tropas realizado en el flanco este de la Alianza Atlántica para disuadir una amenaza rusa.

Si funciona como ha funcionado el tope al petróleo, entonces esa gente se junta solo para cenar e ir de compras y hacerse selfies. *Los Veintisiete buscan este lunes el acuerdo definitivo al tope al gas. *Los ministros de Energía de los Veintisiete tienen el mandato de cerrar este lunes un acuerdo sobre cómo establecer un tope de precio en las importaciones de gas en la UE, una compleja negociación que tiene «secuestrados» otros dos reglamentos importantes para responder a la crisis energética.
Los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de los países de la UE dejaron plasmado en las conclusiones de la cumbre del pasado jueves, adoptadas por unanimidad, que «el Consejo Europeo acoge con satisfacción los progresos realizados y pide al Consejo que finalice el 19 de diciembre de 2022 su trabajo».

*El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, visitó el área de la operación militar en Ucrania* para inspeccionar las fuerzas rusas desplegadas allí, dijo el ejército ruso en un comunicado el domingo.
Sergei Shoigu «inspeccionó las fuerzas rusas desplegadas en el área de la operación militar especial», incluso yendo a la línea del frente para hablar con los soldados, dice el comunicado.

*El Papa envía por quinta vez al limosnero pontificio a Ucrania*. El cardenal polaco, Konrad Krajewski, que ocupa desde el 3 de agosto de 2013 el cargo de limosnero pontificio, el encargado de cumplir las obras de caridad en nombre del Papa, viajará por quinta vez a Ucrania como enviado del pontífice.
«En estos momentos, el Limosnero Pontificio, Card. Konrad Krajewski, parte de nuevo para Ucrania, enviado por el Santo Padre», ha informado el Dicasterio para la Caridad en un breve comunicado.
No ven, teniendo un limosnero en la casa, hasta puedes tener una fortuna, banco propio y ser ultramillonario como Estado. ¿Pagarán impuestos a dios?, nunca he sabido, pero sí tienen un limosnero, todos sabemos los votos de pobreza que hacen.

*Ucrania devuelve la electricidad a 6 millones de ucranianos en 24 horas.* después de los ataques masivos de Rusia contra el sistema de generación de electricidad, dijo el sábado el presidente Volodymyr Zelenskiy.
«El trabajo de reparación continúa sin descanso después del ataque terrorista de ayer», dijo en un discurso en video.
Un 15% de la población, me parece algo limitado, pero felicitaciones, hasta mañana.

*En Bielorrusia se encuentra desplegada una agrupación militar conjunta y parte de los 300.000 reservista*s movilizados por Putin. Hasta ahora, Lukashenko se ha negado a que su ejército participe directamente en los combates e incluso tuvo que salir al paso al proclamar esta semana que él es quien manda en Bielorrusia, en clara alusión al Kremlin. (Efe)
EFE, esas declaraciones es para decirles a ustedes y no al Kremlin, las pullitas que ustedes hacer escurrir sus cables con comentarios, que nadie les pide. Una agencia informa, no comenta.

*Las tropas rusas toman otra aldea en su ofensiva contra el bastión de Bajmut*, en Donetsk. Las tropas rusas han tomado otra aldea en su ofensiva contra el bastión ucranio de Bajmut, en la región de Donetsk, según ha informado este domingo Ígor Konashénkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
En estos momentos las unidades rusas intentan acabar con los últimos focos de resistencia ucrania en la localidad de* Yakovlivka,* explicó el general ruso en su parte de guerra diario. Konashénkov precisó que el enemigo intentó recuperar territorio con la ayuda de blindados, pero dicha incursión fue rechazada.
Anteriormente, Moscú informó de las *conquistas de las localidades de Kurdiumivka y Ozarianivka, al sur de Bajmut, *con la ayuda, según Kiev, de un gran número de ex presidiarios reclutados, que son utilizados como “carne de cañón”. Esta semana Denis Pushilin, reconoció que las unidades de asalto integradas por la compañía militar privada Wagner está estrechando el cerco en torno a Bajmut. Pushilin predijo que las fuerzas ucranias afrontarán graves problemas de abastecimiento en cuanto la ciudad caiga en manos rusas.
El presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, que se desplazó recientemente a Donetsk para arengar a sus tropas, acusó a Moscú de convertir a Bajmut en unas “ruinas quemadas”. A su vez, tropas rusas y milicias prorrusas habrían liberado gran parte del territorio de la localidad de *Márinka*, ciudad satélite de Donetsk. (EFE)

¿Qué significará eso de ciudad satélite de Donetsk para EFE? ¿será como la guerra fría donde nosotros éramos un país satélite de la URSS?, desapareció el «dueño» del satélite, y el satélite loco, todavía está aquí, sin que ellos puedan hacerse de él.

El contador de Kiev. *Zelenski cifra en más de 4.000 los misiles lanzados por Rusia desde el inicio de la guerra.*. En su discurso diario en vídeo a la población, Zelenski afirmó que a lo largo del sábado seis millones de personas en el país habían recuperado el suministro eléctrico tras los ataques del viernes, pero que aún hay “mucho trabajo por hacer para estabilizar el sistema”. “Rusia no escatima recursos para la guerra contra nuestro pueblo”, expuso, cifrando la “inversión rusa en terror” en más de 4.000 misiles. Por ello, pidió a los socios occidentales “protección fiable para el cielo, un escudo aéreo fiable, una protección al 100% contra estos ataques terroristas de Rusia”, en forma de modernos sistemas antiaéreos para derribar todos los misiles rusos.

«…protección fiable para el cielo, un escudo aéreo fiable, una protección al 100% contra estos ataques terroristas de Rusia…». ¿No es este mismo tipo que dijo que el martes habían interceptado 13 de 13 drones y el miércoles 60 de 76 misiles?. Ya estoy por pensar que este tipo se roba los recursos que le envían.

Hacía rato que la* inteligencia británica *no abría su boca para decir estupideces, hoy ha vuelto por sus fueros. *Rusia crea dos “brigadas” de músicos y actores para subir la moral de la tropa*. El Ministerio ruso de Defensa anunció el pasado 14 de diciembre la creación de dos “brigadas creativas del frente”, formadas por músicos y actores y con la tarea de animar a las tropas destinadas en Ucrania y ayudar a elevar su moral, muy mermada por los reveses en el campo de batalla y otros problemas, como el escaso equipamiento o la mediocre dirección de la guerra. Sin embargo, ante esos problemas, estas brigadas de entretenimiento tendrán probablemente escaso éxito en su tarea, según estima el Ministerio británico de Defensa.

Quizás los británicos quisieron decir «recreativas y no creativas», y lo otro, que obviamente no pertenece a ninguna declaración ruso, pero sí a la conclusión de los analistas británicos de «…y ayudar a elevar su moral, muy mermada por los reveses en el campo de batalla y otros problemas, como el escaso equipamiento o la mediocre dirección de la guerra…». Ya imagino a trombonista dirigiendo la guerra, y un saxofonista estableciendo posiciones defensivas. Varios periódicos como el New York Times, Newsweek, Washington Post, han estado en Bajmut y han relatado el horror de que viven los ucranianos, desde hace más de dos meses, pierden todos los días asentamientos, ciudades y no han ganado nada, y los británicos dicen, que tienen la moral baja.

*Alemania abre su primera planta regasificadora de gas natural licuado* construida en tiempo récord en el marco de los esfuerzos llevados a cabo para reducir la dependencia del gas natural ruso. El canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz, estuvo presente en la inauguración de la instalación en el puerto de Wilhemshaven, en el mar del Norte. Desde el barco metanero Hoegh Esperanza, Scholz afirmó que la inauguración era una “señal a todo el mundo de que la economía alemana podrá seguir siendo fuerte”.
El Hoegh Esperanza llevaba un cargamento de gas de Nigeria suficiente para abastecer 50.000 hogares durante todo un año, una vez gasificado de nuevo en la terminal recién inaugurada. Está previsto que la infraestructura comience a suministrar gas este próximo jueves.
Alemania planea abrir otras cuatro terminales de gas natural licuado en los próximos meses, así como una terminal privada en el puerto de Lubmin. En conjunto, estas instalaciones serán capaces de suministrar 30.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas en 2023, un tercio de las necesidades de gas de Alemania, si es que Alemania es capaz de encontrar suficientes proveedores de GNL para tal volumen. Estas terminales devuelven al estado gaseoso el gas natural que previamente ha sido licuado, enfriándolo, para poder transportarlo en buques metaneros. Anteriormente, Alemania se abastecía por gasoductos, que transportan el gas en estado gaseoso. Su principal vía era el Nord Stream 1, pero Rusia fue reduciendo el flujo por esta tubería, con diversas excusas, como forma de castigo a Occidente, hasta cerrar totalmente el grifo en agosto. En septiembre, se descubrieron grandes fugas en el gasoducto —y en su gemelo, el Nord Stream 2, aún no en funcionamiento— en Báltico, debidas a sabotajes. Occidente sospecha de Rusia como autor de los sabotajes, que han dejado inutilizables ambos gasoductos.

Bravo salchicha, al gas ruso gasificado te costaba 100, los yankis te presionaron y te lo ofrecen a 500, los cataríes no tiene para venderte, solo te queda comprar el GNL ruso, a 300, te felicito. No quieres más GNG rusos, pero debes comprar GNL…, a los rusos, por el triple del precio. Eres un genio.

Ah, «…Occidente sospecha de Rusia como autor de los sabotajes…», pero, sabe que fueron los británicos. La diferencia entre sospechar y saber.

*En el terreno.*

 www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid02uWVyiiijjwMBa36XU4t742qbZwRtrU7hTuPhu2UNkb4fbzyA2XKarNBaAryiktdvl/?mibextid=Nif5oz 

El ministro ruso de Defensa, *Serguéi Shoigú, *observa desde un helicóptero el despliegue ruso en Ucrania, en una captura de un vídeo facilitado por el Gobierno ruso. AP Foto.

Imágenes de otoño inéditas de la derrota de los cañones autopropulsados polacos de *155 mm «Crab» con la ayuda de «Lancet».* Video

*Las fuerzas especiales de «O*» lanzan regalos de Año Nuevo en las posiciones de los terroristas ucranianos. Video

La destrucción de los cañones autopropulsados ucranianos por parte del *UAV kamikaze ruso.* Video

Las fuerzas rusas destruyen la infantería ucraniana cerca de *Soledar*. Video

*Zelenski, en su discurso vespertino, tradicionalmente agradeció a sus socios por los suministros militares y también advirtió que ahora los políticos occidentales escucharían sus solicitudes de transferencia de defensa aérea a Ucrania con mucha más frecuencia*. “En particular, voy a seguir recordándoles constantemente. Estimados socios! Encuentren la posibilidad de brindar protección confiable al cielo, un escudo de defensa aérea confiable. Pueden hacerlo. Puede brindar protección a nuestra gente: 100% de protección contra los misiles rusos”, dijo Zelenski. Video

*Yelena Zelénskaya*, ‘media naranja’ del cabecilla del régimen de Kiev, despilfarró en ‘*boutiques’ de París 40.000 dólares*. Lo hizo durante su reciente ‘visita’ a la capital francesa. Una visita donde volvió a exigir ayudas financieras a Ucrania. Foto

Según las estadísticas del año, *1,2 millones de ciudadanos de Ucrania sufren «diversos trastornos mentales»*


Spoiler



poco me parece.


 La situación está cobrando impulso. Video (qué bah).

Woawwww, Los *«horrores» de la «ocupación» rusa en Mariupol*. Video

*Bajmut. Ukronazi lanza un cohete desde el techo de un edificio residencia*l de gran altura hacia un objetivo desconocido… y el cohete simplemente cae en el área del río en la ciudad. Lejos de las posiciones rusas o de algún objetivo aéreo visible. Luego enseñan videos de la ciudad destruida y culpan a los rusos. Video

*Rusia destruye un obús británico a Ucrania*. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia destruyeron un obús M777 que Reino Unido había enviado al Ejército de Ucrania y abatieron a 5 soldados ucranianos. Video

Los *soldados de la 24.ª Brigada Motorizada* que, después de la retirada de la 93.ª Brigada Motorizada Jolodny Yar, permanecieron en Bajmut para estabilizar el frente, *se dirigieron al público en busca de ayuda*. Los ukromilitares dicen que necesitan cámaras termográficas. Los ‘músicos’ de Wagner, al amparo de la oscuridad de la noche, se dispersan en pequeños grupos por la ciudad y destruyen activamente al enemigo. Video

s*Represión policial contra aficionados en París* después de que Francia perdiera ante Argentina en la Copa Mundial de la FIFA. Videos. Macron dice que son un país de valores, desarrollado, moderno, y bla, bla, bla. Videos

No está clara la situación, pero es uno de los puntos más calientes del planeta, ahí puede pasar cualquier cosa, la historia de los Balcanes así lo demuestra, por algo se usa el término, «balcanización». El video afirma mostrar a *cientos de serbios enfrentándose con la policía kosovar* no reconocida en un puesto de control en la frontera entre Kosovo y Serbia en medio de tensiones. Los serbios cantan «Kosovo está en el corazón de Serbia». Actualización: surgen informes contradictorios que dicen que los manifestantes se enfrentaron con la policía serbia, no con la policía de Kosovo, y que la policía serbia no permitió que los manifestantes llegaran al puesto de control. Video y fotos.

*Foto: Este es un sello de Ucrania*. En él aparece Stepán Bandera, responsable durante la segunda guerra mundial del asesinato de decenas de miles de judíos, polacos, partisanos, etc. Era más racista que Hitler y es un dios para Zelenski. Ukronazis.








Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)

opinion publica en USA; apuestan por la derrota rusa total









No, It's Not Time for Ukraine to Hold Talks With Putin


A Q&A with Kimberly Kagan, founder of the Institute for the Study of War.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

Ataque ucraniano mata a un hombre dentro de Rusia: gobernador

Un civil murió y al menos otros ocho resultaron heridos en un ataque ucraniano en la región de Belgorod, en el oeste de Rusia, informó el gobernador Vyacheslav Gladkov en Telegram.

“Nuestro sistema de defensa aérea funcionó sobre Belgorod y la región de Belgorod”, escribió el domingo.

Gladkov informó anteriormente que cuatro personas habían resultado heridas en la ciudad de Belgorod.

“Hablé con dos de ellos en la escena. Un hombre resultó herido en la espalda, mientras que una mujer resultó herida en la cara. Los dos niños salieron milagrosamente ilesos”, escribió el gobernador en su canal de Telegram.

Agregó que 14 casas y nueve autos resultaron dañados.

@RTnews_unc3 **RT**


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)

la decapitalizacion rusa imparable


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)

con los impuestos de los palanganeros hajaja


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)

cuando termine la guerra con la derrota del khan van a regalar km2 de tierra rusa con las tapas de yogurt, pero nadie las querra


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Esta por ahí la chupa pollas de @Tierra Azul ?



sigues poniendo la misma mierda subnormal


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Dic 2022)

Buenas noches, pongo foto de rusky y en spoiler el himno heavy de Catalunya para no herir la sensibilidad de algunos foreros 
Con el cerco de ya numerosos pueblos alrededor de Bakhmul esta semana promete ser interesante.









Spoiler: The Sound of Tunder --- The Reapers











La UE detecta un aumento de la injerencia rusa en relación con Cataluña (Ojala¡¡¡¡)


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Curioso q con tanta libertad sean tan monoliticos en sus mensajes y todos digan lo mismo...



Si no los comprendes puedo hacerte algún dibujo


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El público tampoco lo ves si no te sale de ahí abajo, aparte de que los privados reciben subvenciones y ayudas. Menuda respuesta que me das.



Siguen sin ser lo mismo y lo sabes


----------



## Atalaya (19 Dic 2022)

En el debate sobre las leyes físicas observo algún despiste, para diferenciar el comportamiento de dos objetos idénticos pero de diferente masa es preciso recurrir al balance de energía.

Me explico con un ejemplo: Tomemos dos proyectiles idénticos de forma y dimensiones pero con uno con el doble de densidad, luego también tendrá el doble de masa. Si los lanzamos a idéntica velocidad la energía cinética (1/2 * m * V^2) será el doble en el más pesado, el coeficiente aerodinámico de ambos proyectiles es el mismo, luego la fuerza resistente del aire en cada momento instantáneo consume un infinitésimo de energía proporcional al cuadrado de la velocidad en ese instante, si introducimos la variable tiempo y resolvemos la integral definida en el intervalo (0-t), vemos que la energía que el rozamiento con el aire consume en ese intervalo es solo función de la geometría de objeto, en este caso idéntica. Luego como esa energía se va restando a la energía cinética inicial, si no existiese la gravedad cuando la energía consumida en el rozamiento se iguale a la energía cinética inicial el objeto habría ejecutado una trayectoria lineal y se detendría en el aire, pero como existe G la trayectoria se convierte en parabólica y caería antes al suelo, por ese motivo el objeto de mayor masa por tener mayor energía cinética inicial llegará más lejos.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Dic 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> La atracción gravitatoria de una masa diez esférica veces superior a otra ha de ser superior y acelerar mas a ésta...


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (19 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Te he preguntado con cuantos has hablado tu,
> Esta claro que con ninguno
> Por cierto si supieras algo del sector primario, sabrías que quienes son mas complacientes y sacan mejor tajada de todo lo que emana de Uropa son precisamente esos que tu dices.
> Hay una fina linea entre la ignorancia y la estupidez y tu la has sobrepasado de largo
> ...



Veo que es ud muy perspicaz para establecer mi edad y sobre todo mis vinculaciones y conocimientos del sector primario.  

Yo he facilitado, sin caer en alardes técnicos, información concisa y fácil de entender que desmentía el argumento del cutre-blog que ud referenciaba según el cual los problemas de la subida de precios agrícolas y de los apuros que pasa el sector provienen de la estrategia de la granja a mesa europea (que ni siquiera se ha empezado a implementar).

Cuando ahora es mas obvio que nunca que estas disfunciones derivan del modelo agropecuario intensivista en energía y capital, del que gustan las grandes corporaciones, y que ha arrastrado por imitación a la agricultura familiar. Modelo que empieza a derrumbarse, ya que a pesar de las subvenciones redobladas y extraordinarias (“por la situación actual”) al gasoil, a los fertilizantes, a la electricidad, a los piensos, al transporte de insumos,… no se logran contener los precios ni cuadrar las cuentas de los pequeños y medianos productores, que están pringando como les paso a los “pepitos” durante la burbuja inmobiliaria, atrapados en un cepo de deuda y procesos insostenibles que el sistema imperante les ha metido en la cabeza a bastantes.

Ud, no contrapone ningún análisis ni argumento, salvo que “ha hablado” con algún agricultor y ganadero (¿quizá su primo o cuñado cuando visita el pueblo de sus progenitores?), que por lo que se ve, debe darle una fuente de profunda experiencia y sabiduría absoluta.

Si es que tiene interés en este asunto, amplie, buen hombre, su estrecho campo de visión, por ejemplo, con la perspectiva de los agricultores que están viendo lo que se les viene encima, sin mediaciones voxeras:









La Soberanía Alimentaria es la única solución y camino a seguir - Declaración en el #16Oct22 - Via Campesina


Declaración Política en el Día Internacional de Acción por la Soberanía Alimentaria de los Pueblos contra las transnacionales Nuestro frágil mundo enfrenta una inminente crisis alimentaria global. El impacto del... leer mas →




viacampesina.org





En lo que si demuestra maestría, como todo filo-nazi que se precie, es en la descalificación e insulto, cuando alguien simplemente le lleva la contraria, con datos y argumentos, y le pincha el globo de los burdos relatos y memés regres. Y más si es con sentido del humor. Así, incapaz de argumentar nada, ud se limita a rabiar sacando espumarajos por la boca, y simplemente me califica ud de:

Fantoche, ignorante, soberbio, estúpido, demagogo y sectario,...

¿tiene algún otro brillante razonamiento adicional con el que pueda ilustrarnos y convencerme de su opinión?

*Y por favor, no nos castigue con mas links a ese Cutre-Blog que cita para todo como fuente de conocimiento ( ¿es su autor?), que estoy harto de piratas que vienen al hilo a captar tráfico para sus engendros.*


----------



## España1 (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buenas noches, pongo foto de rusky y en spoiler el himno heavy de Catalunya para no herir la sensibilidad de algunos foreros
> Con el cerco de ya numerosos pueblos alrededor de Bakhmul esta semana promete ser interesante.
> 
> 
> ...




Es un súcubo, te roba el alma y la cartera. Huya insensato


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (19 Dic 2022)

*¿Qué pasa? ¿es el desembarcado  Ariki Mau el alter ego de Rejón las 24 horas posteando?. ¿se ha desdoblado?, ¿han duplicado la financiación? ¿se relevan por agotamiento? Queremos de saber.*


----------



## España1 (19 Dic 2022)

Van a turnos, ahora son 8:30pm Central Time, toca relevo


----------



## Valparaíso (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## GuidoVonList (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No das ni una guidosolisto,sigue investigando que algun dia aciertas....



Si no eres tú, es que copias posts. No se que es peor.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Dic 2022)

Ojalá


----------



## Impresionante (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (19 Dic 2022)

El presidente de Ucrania afirmó recientemente que "la reconquista" de la península de Crimea, que se unió a Rusia en 2014 tras un referéndum popular, ya ha empezado. Sin embargo, Vladímir Zelenski se apresuró a precisar que la operación en sí *"todavía no ha comenzado en el sentido estricto"*, pero sí está ya en marcha "en la mente" de los ucranianos.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La entrega a los nazis banderistas del gobierno mas progresista de la Historia es total:





Hal8995 dijo:


> Ya lo dijo Zhu , que podia aplicar el artículo 14 de la Constitución y ese artículo 14 solo habla de hacer contratos dentro de la labor de gobierno.
> 
> El articulo que aplica es el 134. El Presidente solo puede disolver el Congreso si se han producido 2 cuestiones de confianza ( ante el congreso ) del Consejo de Ministros y estas han sido rechazadas las dos. Búsquelo en google y dígame si es así o no . Y eso no ha pasado.Por tanto no estaba capacitado para disolver el Congreso y por tanto fue un golpe.
> 
> Ni el estado de sitio ni el estado de excepción permiten cerrar el congreso



Pero dice Otegi, el gordo, que la ley no importa...que importa lo que quiera la gente...o sea, el pueblo...o sea, ELLOS.


----------



## Caracalla (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Catalunya tiene y ha tenido una estructura federalista histórica, los reinos de Aragón, valencia y Catalunya o principado si queréis funcionaban como una confederación, eso seguimos esperando de España y si, la protección del catalán es necesaria, el castellano como lengua dominante ya se ha impuesto en el uso común más con la inmigración, y para usos comerciales con el resto de España siempre se va a usar el castellano, en eso depende mucho la economía catalana y con las pelas no se juega.
> 
> (youtube medio afiliado a Estat Català)



Las que deciden si un idioma debe vivir o morir son las madres.

Si las madres hablan a sus hijos en un idioma, ellos van a hablar ese idioma hasta el día de su muerte.

Si las madres consideran que un idioma no es útil y hablan a sus hijos en otro... ese idioma morirá y debe morir, como tantos otros a lo largo de la historia.


----------



## Caracalla (19 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El separatismo se cura con penas de carcel de 20 años y cuando salgan de prision, lo haran dando vivas a España !!!.



Solo hay que ver como tratan los Rusos a los separatistas Siberianos o los Chinos a los Oigures.

Separatismo es trabajar para el enemigo, traición y motivo de castigo con la máxima severidad.


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Siguen sin ser lo mismo y lo sabes



Sí que lo es, no importa que trabaje en un medio público, privado, o sea un freelance. El cometido de un periodista no es contar la verdad, sino cumplir con lo que le piden sus jefes o sus clientes, que para eso le pagan. Como en cualquier otra empresa. Eso ya lo decía John Swinton hace más de cien años.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si no los comprendes puedo hacerte algún dibujo



puede bailar un vals si quieres.... pero eso no sirve para argumentar lo q te acabo de decir


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los europarlamentarios están a sueldo de Marruecos, Qatar, Omán, Kuwait, Arabia Saudí, Pfizer, y quien venga poniendo pasta. Ya regularán en función de sus intereses, que los políticos de la UE están en venta. Luego criticamos a los demás.



Por una vez un yanki imperialista de mierda dijo algo positivo para los pueblos de la vieja Europa:

FUCK THE EU!!!


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Considerar de izquierda al PASOK es como considerar de izquierdas al PSOE.



Ha sido izquierda cuando os ha interesado...cuando no os ha interesado no es izquierda...pero si "de los nuestros"...que diria Pilar Bardem.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Catalunya tiene y ha tenido una estructura federalista histórica, los reinos de Aragón, valencia y Catalunya o principado si queréis funcionaban como una confederación, eso seguimos esperando de España y si, la protección del catalán es necesaria, el castellano como lengua dominante ya se ha impuesto en el uso común más con la inmigración, y para usos comerciales con el resto de España siempre se va a usar el castellano, en eso depende mucho la economía catalana y con las pelas no se juega.
> 
> (youtube medio afiliado a Estat Català)



Mas "federalismo asimetrico"??
Vamos...la puta y la ramoneta...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

Bueno
ya llevamos desde octubre con frio y nieve y Ucrania a oscuras
¿ha ganado Putler la guerra?


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En español se dice Cataluña, no Catalunya ni Cagaluña. Que coñazo de llorones sois. En España viven decenas de millones de personas. Sólo vosotros, los grandísimos privilegiados de Franco y el R78 os pasáis el día lloriqueando, como si el resto no tuviéramos problemas mayores de los que ocuparnos.
> 
> La protección del catalán por la instituciones catalanas es como la protección del ucraniano en otro lugar: puro nazismo que ni respeta los derechos de los niños.



Tras 40 años de memocracia, ellos son de los mas memocratas, no son aun responsables de nada...

Si les preguntas en momentos de sinceridad alcoholica son capaces de culpar al resto de España hasta de sus 7 canales autonomicos de television...

Autogobierno...sin responsabilidad sobre los resultados...y espolio del resto de España...vease el archivo documental de Salamanca.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Buenas noches, pongo foto de rusky y en spoiler el himno heavy de Catalunya para no herir la sensibilidad de algunos foreros
> Con el cerco de ya numerosos pueblos alrededor de Bakhmul esta semana promete ser interesante.
> 
> 
> ...



Si ...para tu discurso casa mejor "els segadors" donde relucen todas vuestras verguenzas...que la Carta de Rafael de Casanova al pueblo de Barcelona.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Dic 2022)

Foto de la NASA después de los ataques a la infraestructura de Ucrania…tienen menos luz que Corea del Norte, que curiosamente no está ya con poca luz nocturna…








Worldview: Explore Your Dynamic Planet


The NASA Worldview app provides a satellite's perspective of the planet as it looks today and as it has in the past through daily satellite images. Worldview is part of NASA’s Earth Observing System Data and Information System. EOSDIS makes the agency's large repository of data accessible and...




worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

Se reportaron está noche varias explosiones en Kiev. Posiblemente drones.


Iván Rogov


----------



## terro6666 (19 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> sigues poniendo la misma mierda subnormal



Pero ya han tomado Bakmut? , Va que se den prisa que se les echa encima la navidad.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero ya han tomado Bakmut? , Va que se den prisa que se les echa encima la navidad.



No hay prisa.... es lo q no quieres entender... para que no os estropeen el relato


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

*Apagones de emergencia reportados en varias regiones de Ucrania*
Ucrania informó apagones de emergencia en las regiones de Odessa y Dnepropetrovsk


19 diciembre 2022 09:46


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

Más carne....pobre gente


El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) desplegó alrededor de 800 soldados movilizados en el área de la ciudad de Artemovsk (nombre ucraniano - Bakhmut) en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), la mayoría de ellos no tienen entrenamiento militar. Así lo anunció el lunes 19 de diciembre un oficial del segundo cuerpo de ejército de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR), Andrei Marochko.


Señaló que la decisión de trasladar a los movilizados se tomó para compensar las pérdidas sufridas por el ejército ucraniano.

“Se notó la llegada de alrededor de 800 militares ucranianos movilizados en el área del asentamiento de Artemovsk. La mayoría de ellos no recibieron un entrenamiento especial, no tienen las habilidades para manejar armas”, dijo el oficial citado por TASS .


----------



## Honkler (19 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El presidente de Ucrania afirmó recientemente que "la reconquista" de la península de Crimea, que se unió a Rusia en 2014 tras un referéndum popular, ya ha empezado. Sin embargo, Vladímir Zelenski se apresuró a precisar que la operación en sí *"todavía no ha comenzado en el sentido estricto"*, pero sí está ya en marcha "en la mente" de los ucranianos.



En mi mente voy a zumbarme a mi vecina cañón y mira…


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

La desesperación en Washington y en la UE es palpable. Casi se puede cortar con cuchillo. 
la delirante táctica geopolítica y militar de Kissinger es una muestra palpable que habla claro. 
Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno y que Rusia "está quedándose sin misiles y munición" 
explican el mundo de Narnia en el que se ha instalado la metrópoli imperial y sus caniches
europeos. Sólo conseguirán, una vez más, que su derrota parezca mucho más humillante
y dramática cuando llegue inevitablemente


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Más carne....pobre gente
> 
> 
> El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) desplegó alrededor de 800 soldados movilizados en el área de la ciudad de Artemovsk (nombre ucraniano - Bakhmut) en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), la mayoría de ellos no tienen entrenamiento militar. Así lo anunció el lunes 19 de diciembre un oficial del segundo cuerpo de ejército de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR), Andrei Marochko.
> ...



Como dije en otro mensaje hace unos cuantos días... ¿Todo esto, para qué? ¿Merece la pena? Eso es lo que tienen que preguntarse lo ucranianos de a pie.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero ya han tomado Bakmut? , Va que se den prisa que se les echa encima la navidad.



pero están avanzando? ya están cavando trincheras en el centro de la ciudad, igualito que tus amigos nazis alemanes en la II


----------



## dabuti (19 Dic 2022)

REPORTADAS 2 EXPLOSIÓNES EN KIEV SEGÚN ALCALDE.

ADEMÁS, CORTES ELÉCTRICOS POR TODA LA CIUDAD.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
19 DEC, 05:43
*Kiev Mayor confirms explosions in two districts*
A couple of explosions rocked the capital’s Solomensky and Shevchenkovsky districts, Vitaly Klichko said

KIEV, December 19. /TASS/. Several explosions were heard on Monday morning in Kiev’s Shevchenkovsky and Solomensky districts, Kiev Mayor Vitaly Klichko reported.
"A couple of explosions rocked the capital’s Solomensky and Shevchenkovsky districts. All services are working on sites," he wrote on his Telegram channel, noting that he would add details later.
On Monday morning, Ukrainian media outlets reported that explosions sounded in Kiev twice in one hour. An air raid alert was declared in Kiev at 02:56 Moscow time lasting for over three hours. Mere minutes after it was lifted, a new air raid alert followed. A number of Kiev’s districts lost power and there were reports of a fire breaking out.
TAGS
Military operation in Ukraine
UKRAINE CRISIS
2 MINUTES AGO
Emergency power outages are in effect in Kiev — energy holding
On Monday morning, Ukrainian media reported two series of explosions in Kiev, after which certain districts were left without power


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La desesperación en Washington y en la UE es palpable. Casi se puede cortar con cuchillo.
> la delirante táctica geopolítica y militar de Kissinger es una muestra palpable que habla claro.
> Los acontecimientos sobre el terreno y que Rusia "está quedándose sin misiles y munición"
> explican el mundo de Narnia en el que se ha instalado la metrópoli imperial y sus caniches
> ...



Me estaba haciendo eco de una 'historia del NYT', que venía a titularse algo así como:
¡¡¡¡EEUU salvó al Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas!!!!

Delirio en su salsa...


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

El objetivo político de las sanciones económicas


Hace unos días, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, anunció la semana pasada que Rusia prepara su respuesta a la imposición del G7 y la Unión Europea de un tope al crudo ruso. La importancia de…




slavyangrad.es











El objetivo político de las sanciones económicas


19/12/2022


Hace unos días, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, anunció la semana pasada que Rusia prepara su respuesta a la imposición del G7 y la Unión Europea de un tope al crudo ruso. La importancia del comercio de estos productos para Rusia y la necesidad de buscar una vía para mantener el nivel de ingresos sin plegarse a las exigencias unilaterales de los países que tratan de aislar política y económicamente al país hacen que Moscú vaya a tardar en actuar contra el tope de precios. El principal objetivo el nivel de ingresos, más difícil en el caso del petróleo que en el del gas, que por sus altos precios actuales permiten a Moscú ofrecer fuertes descuentos a sus clientes no europeos y mantener o aumentar su cota de mercado y sus ingresos.

A la espera de la introducción oficial de algún tipo de mecanismo para el intento de esquivar las sanciones occidentales, tres son los escenarios que se manejan según se ha publicado recientemente en los medios rusos y también en la prensa económica occidental. Así lo resumía la semana pasada _Antifashist:

El Gobierno ruso está desarrollando tres posibles respuestas frente a la introducción de un tope a los precios del petróleo ruso impuesto por los países de la Unión Europea y el G7. “Las autoridades están considerando tres opciones para un mecanismo de respuesta a la introducción, por parte del G7 y la UE de un techo de precio a las importaciones de petróleo ruso y se está discutiendo un borrador de decreto presidencial entre su administración y el Gobierno”, escribió Vedemosti. 

De esta forma, la primera opción es prohibir completamente la venta de petróleo a aquellos países que se adhieran a esa restricción, también si lo adquieren esos materiales de Rusia no de forma directa, sino a través de estados intermediarios u otras cadenas. 

El medio apunta que la segunda opción implica la prohibición de exportación bajo contratos que incluyan la condición del top de precio independientemente de cuál sea el Estado receptor. 

El tercer escenario es la introducción de un precio base, es decir, determinar el máximo descuento del petróleo ruso de los Urales según la referencia del barril de Brent. Si el descuento es superior, la venta quedaría prohibida.

Además, la agencia de noticias económicas estadounidense Bloomberg afirma, citando a sus fuentes, que Rusia está considerando fijar un precio mínimo para la exportación de petróleo como respuesta a la introducción del tope impuesto por los países del G7. 

Es decir, se habla de que Moscú está considerando fijar un precio mínimo para el barril de petróleo ruso o un nivel máximo de descuento para los clientes internacionales a los que se permita la venta. Según Bloomberg, si se toma alguna de esas medidas, las cifras serán regularmente revisadas. Además, según la agencia, se está preparando un decreto del presidente Vladimir Putin que prohíbe a las empresas rusas y cualquier agente la venta de crudo a países que participen en el acuerdo de tope de precio. El artículo publicado por la agencia informa de que para evitar el impacto del tope de precio establecido sobre los países que compran crudo ruso, Moscú busca ofrecer a los compradores un mecanismo transparente de precios basado en una aproximación de mercado._

Sin embargo, el tope de precios marcado por los países occidentales, relativamente similar al precio al que está comerciándose el crudo de los Urales, hace pensar que existe otro aspecto añadido para estas sanciones. Más allá de esa cifra tope planteada por la UE y el G7, quizá el aspecto más relevante de todas las sanciones económicas que se han impuesto contra Rusia desde febrero son las sanciones secundarias, que afectan al comercio en el sentido amplio y se plasman directamente en la cuestión de las aseguradoras. En términos generales, las sanciones implican una dificultad a la hora de comercial incluso con productos que no se encuentran sancionados debido a que estos dependen de servicios, por ejemplo el de las aseguradoras, reticentes a trabajar con países que implican la posibilidad de tratar con empresas que estén actualmente o pueden estar en el futuro, en la lista de sanciones occidentales. En este caso, incluso aquellos países que no participan en el tope de precios pueden ser reticentes a continuar con el comercio con Rusia si este implica la pérdida de garantías.

Desde hace semanas, se conoce que Rusia está adquiriendo en el mercado una serie de viejos petroleros (cuyo precio ha aumentado notablemente debido a esta necesidad) con los que comerciar directamente y sin intermediarios con los países que sigan interesados en el crudo ruso, que presumiblemente se venderá con un descuento considerable. El objetivo de Moscú, más allá del mantenimiento de los ingresos en general y de los precios del petróleo en particular, es mantener su cota de mercado.

Como explica Greg Brew, especializado en la historia del petróleo, pese a que se ha generalizado la idea de que el tope de precios busca eliminar al petróleo ruso del mercado mundial, lo que por su importancia global supondría un fuerte aumento de los precios, el objetivo de la medida busca realmente eliminar a Rusia de ciertos mercados. Esta explicación es coherente con la lucha de Estados Unidos contra el Nord Stream-2 (quizá también contra el Nord Stream, también afectado por el sabotaje hace unos meses), que no buscaba eliminar el gas ruso del mercado en general, sino simplemente del mercado europeo.

En otras palabras, Washington buscaría con este tipo de medidas limitar aún más las relaciones económicas entre Moscú y sus antiguos clientes europeos, fundamentalmente Alemania. Una vez más, con su participación -o promoción en este caso- de medidas que suponen un perjuicio para la economía europea, Bruselas actúa favoreciendo los intereses estadounidenses en detrimento de su propia economía, que ha tenido en el acceso a la energía barata y fiable de Rusia una de las bases de su productividad industrial. Camuflado en un objetivo económico, Estados Unidos busca en realidad cobrarse un precio político.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
de los días 17 y 18 de diciembre de 2022

Región de Belgorod:

▪ Medios de defensa antiaérea rusos interceptaron objetivos aéreos cerca de Belgorod: la metralla dañó edificios residenciales, cuatro civiles resultaron heridos.

▪ En el distrito de Belgorod, uno de los proyectiles alcanzó una granja avícola, matando a un hombre e hiriendo a otros ocho.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ No hay cambios significativos en la situación en la zona de Kupyan: continúan los combates de posición en la línea Liman 1 - Olshana.

▪ En el sector de Liman, hay combates cerca de Makiivka.

▪ A lo largo de la línea de contacto, los bandos se enzarzan en duelos de artillería: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzan concentraciones enemigas en Vishneve, Kupyansk, Tabayivka y Kotlyarovka.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En la zona de Soledar, el mando ucraniano ha trasladado unidades de mercenarios extranjeros a Soledar para disuadir una ofensiva rusa.

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), unidades de asalto de la PMC Wagner combaten en Bakhmut, Opytne y en las afueras de Klescheyevka.

Unidades del 3er Batallón de la 28ª Brigada del Ejército y de la 46ª Brigada del Ejército de las AFU intentaron sin éxito atacar las posiciones rusas en Ozaryanivka.

▪ En el sector Toretsky (Dzerzhinsky), el enemigo está formando grupos de asalto en las proximidades de Nueva York (Novgorodsky).

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪ Las AFU dispararon cohetes HIMARS contra objetivos civiles en Alchevsk y Shchastia: tres civiles muertos, cinco heridos.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Las unidades motorizadas de fusileros de las Fuerzas Armadas siguen avanzando en el centro de Marinka, rompiendo secciones de la defensa enemiga en la avenida Druzhba.

Al sur, las unidades de asalto de las AFU expulsaron a las fuerzas rusas de sus posiciones en los campos al sureste de Pobedy.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk: fueron alcanzados, entre otros, edificios residenciales y un hospital en el centro de Donetsk. Una persona murió y cuatro resultaron heridas.

Dirección Zaporizhzhya:

▪ En el sector de Orekhovo, unidades del 65º AFU Ombra atacaron el sábado posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Nesterianka. Las fuerzas rusas rechazaron el ataque enemigo, obligándoles a retirarse a sus posiciones originales bajo el fuego de mortero.

▪ En la sección de Polozhsky, los equipos de reconocimiento del 79º batallón del 102º RR TRO de las AFU utilizan UAV para vigilar los movimientos de las tropas rusas en la zona de Shirokoe, Marfopol y Stepanovka.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson 

▪ Drones enemigos buscan posiciones e instalaciones logísticas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a lo largo de la costa del Dniéper, desde Nizhniy Rogachik hasta Novaya Kakhovka.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas han atacado concentraciones de las AFU en Stepanivka, Kazatskiy, Tyahynka y las afueras de Kherson.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas golpearon instalaciones civiles en Novaya Kajovka y parte de los asentamientos del distrito de la ciudad de Novokakhovskyy quedaron sin suministro eléctrico.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## coscorron (19 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Rodeando que es gerundio.



Al final de Klischivka o como se escriba hay una zona elevada que seguramente permite observación directa y control de fuego sobre la carretera de Ivanivske a Bajmut y se corta otra vía de acceso de refuerzos y de posibles retirada en caso de necesidad ... Entre las posiciones de Klischivka y la carretera habrá tres kilómetros kilometros a lo sumo.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
Situación a finales del 18 de diciembre de 2022

El noveno día de protestas en el norte de Kosovo y Metohija está llegando a su fin. Las barricadas levantadas anteriormente siguen en pie: los serbios no sólo las refuerzan, sino que crean otras nuevas.


Spoiler: OT



▪ Hoy ha aparecido otro control en la salida de Mali Zvecan.

▪ Los cafés y restaurantes de Kosovska Mitrovica permanecen cerrados. Patrullas de la Policía de Kosovo y de la Fuerza de Mantenimiento de la Paz de la OTAN (KFOR) están de servicio en la ciudad y sus alrededores.

▪ Los puestos fronterizos de Jarinje y Brnjak, en la línea administrativa, siguen cerrados.

▪ Hoy se ha celebrado una concentración en apoyo de los serbios de Kosovo y Metohija en el puesto de control de Jarinje, en el lado central serbio. Alrededor de doscientos ciudadanos de Serbia, Montenegro y residentes de la República Srpska lograron romper el cordón policial y acercarse al paso administrativo. Las tropas de la KFOR y la policía de Kosovo reforzaron su presencia en el cruce.

❗ En los próximos días, las fuerzas de paz de la OTAN realizarán un ejercicio militar sobre "libertad de movimientos" en una situación de crisis. A juzgar por el hecho de que participarán equipos pesados de ingeniería y helicópteros, se trata de hecho de un ensayo de dispersión de barricadas.

La situación en la provincia sigue siendo muy tensa. Según el ministro de Defensa serbio, las acciones de las autoridades de Pristina podrían provocar un éxodo total de serbios de Kosovo y Metohija. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona del SMO durante la noche del 18 al 19 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han utilizado el UAV Geran-2 para atacar instalaciones de infraestructuras críticas enemigas en los distritos Shevchenkivskyy y Solomenskyy de Kiev. La orilla derecha de la capital ucraniana se ha desenergizado.

▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas bombardearon durante la noche la localidad de Krasnaya Yaruga, en la región de Belgorod: edificios residenciales sufrieron daños y dos personas resultaron heridas.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en el pueblo de Hremyach, región de Chernihiv, así como en Bilokopytovo, región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Krasne, Staritsa, Strelechea y Volchansk.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo operaciones contra concentraciones de personal y equipo de las AFU en Dvurechnoye, Berestove, Krakhmalne y Makiivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron formaciones ucranianas en Soledar, Bajmut, Kleshcheyevka y Seversk.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, el enemigo disparó cohetes HIMARS contra edificios residenciales de Novoselivka.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon posiciones de las AFU en Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka y las afueras occidentales de Marinka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon instalaciones civiles en Donetsk y Horlivka con artillería de cañón.

▪ En la dirección Yuzhno-Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Novomijailivka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Malaya Tokmachka, Charivne y Temirivka.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó puntos de tiro de las AFU en Chervonohryhorivka y Marhantse, y también resultaron dañadas líneas eléctricas.

▪ En la región de Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron zonas de acantonamiento enemigas en Kherson, Sadovoye, Kamyshany y Kizomys.

▪ Durante la noche se produjeron varias explosiones en la región de Mykolayiv. La parte ucraniana afirmó que todos los objetivos aéreos habían sido alcanzados por medios de defensa antiaérea.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## eljusticiero (19 Dic 2022)

RUSIA HABRIA USADO LOS DRONES IRANIES ARASH-2 EN EL ULTIMO ATAQUE A KIEV, SEGUN ANALISTAS


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Sobre la eficacia de los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y el estado del complejo militar-industrial ucraniano - Análisis de Rybar

El pasado viernes, las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque masivo contra instalaciones energéticas en Ucrania. Ya hemos dicho sobre los resultados de los ataques: las consecuencias tendrán sin duda un efecto negativo en diferentes áreas de Ucrania - incluyendo el complejo militar-industrial.

Pero, por desgracia, cada vez más vemos en la web la diligente ilusión, tratando de crear artificialmente la impresión de la destrucción del complejo militar-industrial de Ucrania. Y esto dista mucho de ser así: replicar tales rumores hace el juego a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, no a las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en absoluto.

❗ En este asunto, los sentimientos patrióticos son peligrosos: conducen a errores en la evaluación de las capacidades del enemigo y a errores de cálculo a nivel operativo y estratégico.

¿Cuál es ahora la situación de los militares ucranianos?

Sí, los ataques sistemáticos con misiles han causado escasez de energía, lo que ha provocado cortes de electricidad, incluso en varias instalaciones críticas del MIC.

El bombardeo ha aumentado el efecto acumulativo de los ataques regulares y ha reducido la eficacia de la restauración y el mantenimiento en las instalaciones de producción de armamento.

Se producen interrupciones periódicas en varias empresas militares-industriales de distintas regiones de Ucrania, lo que afecta en parte a la capacidad de producción de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, reduciendo su velocidad y calidad.

¿Pero cuál es el problema?

Sin embargo, el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sigue evitando los ataques contra las infraestructuras energéticas más grandes e importantes, incluidas las subestaciones de 750 kV, las OPU y las salas de máquinas (con raras excepciones) de las subestaciones de 330 kV y las calderas de cogeneración.

Esta táctica, sin cambios ni innovaciones, ha permitido hasta ahora a los ingenieros ucranianos restablecer el suministro eléctrico caso por caso.

Sobre los ataques a las fábricas

Episódicamente, se llevan a cabo ataques contra las propias fábricas y empresas que producen diversas armas y componentes para ellas. Las coordenadas transmitidas a la planta exacta en la que se fabrica tal o cual arma simplemente no funcionan.

Y la razón es sencilla: una vez que se ha servido a un objetivo y se le ha lanzado un misil, se considera de facto destruido. Y no importa que el misil pueda fallar o impactar en otro edificio, porque el territorio de las instalaciones militares-industriales es vasto. E incluso si se ha alcanzado el objeto necesario, un "Kalibr" o un "Gueran" no pueden detener el proceso.

Los vagos de turno dejan fuera de servicio una planta, que puede tener 20 talleres en su territorio, tras disparar 2-3 misiles contra un solo edificio.

En el momento de la cocción

Hemos escrito en repetidas ocasiones sobre el problema existente en el Ejército en forma de interminable burocracia y la insensatez de los superiores de alto rango.

Dado el tiempo que transcurre desde que se envían las coordenadas hasta que el responsable de la toma de decisiones considera el ataque, las AFU obtienen unos días de ventaja para producir docenas de armas y componentes diferentes para ello.

Este enfoque prehistórico y completamente alejado de la realidad permitió al complejo militar-industrial ucraniano, que apenas funcionaba antes de la operación especial, no sólo reanudar la producción de equipos nacionales, sino también establecer una producción artesanal de componentes para misiles guiados para lanzacohetes HIMARS.

Con la ayuda de especialistas e ingenieros occidentales, se han recreado versiones operativas de los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Olha y Uragan (Bureviy), así como de los misiles antibuque Neptun, que habían fracasado en las pruebas previas a la SMO y nunca pasaron de la versión prototipo.

Sí, algunas de los ataques fueron precisos y oportunos y algunas de las empresas del MIC, especialmente en el sur, dejaron de funcionar. Pero ésta es la excepción que confirma la regla.

Cada Kalibr, Geranium o Iskander podría haberse utilizado de forma mucho más eficaz con un enfoque constructivo y más serio de las misiones de combate.

Y ahora resulta que numerosos convoyes de material pasan a diario por Dnepropetrovsk, los Neptun se fabrican en la región de Járkov sin obstáculos, los proyectiles de artillería de 152 mm se producen en Kiev y los MiG vuelan desde Mirgorod y alcanzan Belgorod.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Catalunya tiene y ha tenido una estructura federalista histórica, los reinos de Aragón, valencia y Catalunya o principado si queréis funcionaban como una confederación, eso seguimos esperando de España y si, la protección del catalán es necesaria, el castellano como lengua dominante ya se ha impuesto en el uso común más con la inmigración, y para usos comerciales con el resto de España siempre se va a usar el castellano, en eso depende mucho la economía catalana y con las pelas no se juega.
> 
> (youtube medio afiliado a Estat Català)



1.-Cuando dices Cataluña te referirás a Corona de Aragón imagino. Cataluña NO engloba Valencia , Aragón y Baleares.

2.-Una federación no se parece a una confederación. 

3.- Cataluña tampoco es un reino como indicas, es un condado.


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

Parece que EE. UU. ha decidido dónde 'jugar',...a saber, Serbia / Kosovo.
Esto ya se preparó a principios de agosto, pero se guardó hasta ahora.

*La OTAN anuncia ejercicio militar en Kosovo*

* Los simulacros se producen cuando el bloque militar occidental aumenta su presencia en la provincia*.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Continúa el fuego intenso durante muchas horas en el lugar del ataque de Shahid contra una instalación eléctrica de Kiev









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

El ejército ucraniano despeja el centro de Marinka - jefe de la república popular de Donetsk
Marinka es un centro de distrito de importancia estratégica cerca de Donetsk, desde cuya zona los nazis llevan muchos años atacando los asentamientos de la aglomeración de Donetsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> 1.-Cuando dices Cataluña te referirás a Corona de Aragón imagino. Cataluña NO engloba Valencia , Aragón y Baleares.
> 
> 2.-Una federación no se parece a una confederación.
> 
> 3.- Cataluña tampoco es un reino como indicas, es un condado.



Están tronaos. Tienen la cabeza tan lavada como los ucronazis, sólo que le faltan los huevos de estos últimos.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca Khartsyzsk en la DNR
Se dispararon seis cohetes contra las afueras de la ciudad, un hombre nacido en 1984 resultó herido y la infraestructura de la planta de alambre y cable de acero sufrió daños.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

Cuando hay necesidad de aumentar la dosis de propaganda porque el personal ha metabolizado...



> *La reconquista de Crimea ha comenzado – Zelensky *
> 
> *Aunque no hay ninguna operación en marcha, el proceso de apoderarse del territorio
> de Rusia ha comenzado en la cabeza de la gente, argumenta el líder nazi... *
> ...


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

A pesar de todos los cuentos sobre el éxito del derribo de los Geranays, una instalación de infraestructura cerca de Kiev fue atacada con éxito por la mañana.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Están tronaos. Tienen la cabeza tan lavada como los ucronazis, sólo que le faltan los huevos de estos últimos.



_Cuando al Imperio le interese les pondrán los huevos.
Espero que no sea en un futuro cercano._


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa británico ha enviado a Ucrania un nuevo lote de misiles Brimstone-2 de alta precisión. Así lo informó el departamento militar en su cuenta de Twitter.

El Brimstone-2 tiene mayor alcance y guía láser. Anteriormente, los británicos enviaron a Kiev misiles Brimstone-1, menos avanzados tecnológicamente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Un potente ataque destruye parcialmente la administración regional de Kherson
Se informó de que las fuerzas de ocupación se habían instalado recientemente en el edificio









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

En la capital de la República Centroafricana, el complejo de edificios de la misión de la Unión Europea ardió "repentinamente". Justo después del reciente atentado contra el jefe de la Casa Rusa.

Parafraseando a un clásico.
- Los bomberos llegaron casi de inmediato. Dos horas después. Lo apagaron bien. Quemó todo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Continúa el fuego intenso durante muchas horas en el lugar del ataque de Shahid contra una instalación eléctrica de Kiev
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Por qué es empeño/insistencia en lo de "Shahid", cuando es 'geranio'?


----------



## Como El Agua (19 Dic 2022)

En Rusia, se están completando las pruebas del complejo móvil Borshchevik, diseñado para detectar terminales Starlink. Fue desarrollado por la empresa privada Sestroretsk Arms Plant.

El complejo móvil de radiogoniometría Borshchevik puede detectar la ubicación de los terminales Starlink a una distancia de hasta 10 kilómetros con una precisión de 60 metros.

El complejo se puede instalar en el chasis de un vehículo, lo que lo hace conveniente para usar en la línea del frente.

Recordemos que el sistema de Internet por satélite Starlink desempeña un papel importante en el suministro de comunicaciones y control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los fracasos en su trabajo, como los medios occidentales testificaron anteriormente, afectan rápidamente la capacidad de combate del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

"Cortocircuito" t.me/boris_rozhin/73092 le ocurrió a la misión de la Unión Europea en la capital de la RCA. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército ucraniano despeja el centro de Marinka - jefe de la república popular de Donetsk
> Marinka es un centro de distrito de importancia estratégica cerca de Donetsk, desde cuya zona los nazis llevan muchos años atacando los asentamientos de la aglomeración de Donetsk.
> 
> 
> ...



@terro6666 decias algo tontopollas?
Mira, Zele haciendo marketing y moda mientras mueren tus nazis
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "Zekrania https://t.co/tEi6Rtw6UG" / Twitter
Y eso que odias todo lo ruso, comunijjjtajjj maloooojjj
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "Imagen clasica de la #URSS https://t.co/1AkHaTsR1V" / Twitter

Tus ratas cavando en pleno centro de la ciudad de bakmuh le pasará igual que en la II.
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania #Rusia Trincheras en Bajmut preparando lo inevitable,(los Wagners) Están ubicadas en la esquina de la calle de Paz y la calle Vasily Pershin. Cerca de este lugar se encuentra la tumba de los nazis alemanes que murieron en Bajmut durante la Gran Guerra Patria. https://t.co/NnJmjvAYNy" / Twitter

Tu de esto no hablas verdad, jolagranputa? cuando no avanzan hacen esto, matar civiles
https://"t".me/Irinamar_Z/12753
La Voz Del Explotado on Twitter: "Nueva noche de bombardeos en el centro de Donetsk. https://t.co/A74WymPT9H" / Twitter

Y esto para ti que tanto odias a los rojoj, slava CCCP, slava Stalin
jose mig villarroya on Twitter: "Tal día como hoy de 1878 nacía el camarada Stalin. Gloria y Honor para él y la URSS. Como dijo cubrirán mi tumba con basura pero el viento de la historia la limpiará. Slava Stalin. https://t.co/lEFk96tJIs" / Twitter


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

Toda la estrategia rusa ha sido y es bastante entretenida y evidente, a la vez que confusa y frustrante para Occidente. 
Occidente esperaba que Rusia se pusiera en modo 'conmoción y pavor', ocupando toda Ucrania y quedara atrapada 
en una movida de guerrillas. Se suponía que terminaría muy rápido, y luego solo esperar a que la economía de Rusia
se derrumbara debido a las sanciones.

Sin embargo, Rusia no aceptó esa propuesta, y se ha dedicado a atraer a Ucrania y que ataque con todo su ejército. 
Rusia se limita a poner en marcha su superior artillería para acabar con los ucranianos. Incluso cuando Rusia avanza,
como en Bakhmut, siempre deja hueco para que Ucrania siga vertiendo tropa y equipos, que simplemente se destruyen.

Hoy, con la destrucción lenta pero sin pausa de la infraestructura vital de Ucrania, ésta será un agujero negro de dinero
para EE. UU. y la UE. Todo lo que metan o construyan, Rusia lo destruirá.

Estos son los momentos en que todo el mundo no occidental se está riendo de Occidente. Chispún.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Las que deciden si un idioma debe vivir o morir son las madres.
> 
> Si las madres hablan a sus hijos en un idioma, ellos van a hablar ese idioma hasta el día de su muerte.
> 
> Si las madres consideran que un idioma no es útil y hablan a sus hijos en otro... ese idioma morirá y debe morir, como tantos otros a lo largo de la historia.



Los separatismos que se basan al 100% en orbitar alrededor de un idioma, estan condenados a fracasar, la historia es testigo, en el reino de Aragon nunca fue oficial, ni mayoritario el catalan y en el reino de Navarra nunca fue oficial, ni mayoritario el euskera.


----------



## Malevich (19 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Toda la estrategia rusa ha sido y es bastante entretenida y evidente, a la vez que confusa y frustrante para Occidente.
> Occidente esperaba que Rusia se pusiera en modo 'conmoción y pavor', ocupando toda Ucrania y quedara atrapada
> en una movida de guerrillas. Se suponía que terminaría muy rápido, y luego solo esperar a que la economía de Rusia
> se derrumbara debido a las sanciones.
> ...



Y para rematar ayer la Argentina le dio un buen golpe moral y cultural a los caniches europeos.... Que nutrición el careto del Maricrón....


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Dic 2022)

Los presos voluntarios en la PMC Wagner, no son delincuentes sacrificables, son hombres valientes dispuestos a dar su sangre y su vida si es necesario por su pais, me parece una idea fantastica que puedan redimir sus condenas en el campo de batalla y pagar su deuda con la sociedad, despues de la guerra la mayoria regresaran a la vida civil y no volveran a delinquir.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Mas "federalismo asimetrico"??
> Vamos...la puta y la ramoneta...



Hablan de federalismo y resulta que las comunidades autonomas españolas tienen mas competencias que los landers alemanes o el Ulster despues de una guerra civil, eso demuestra que los micronacionalismos perifericos nunca se conformaran y siempre pediran mas, la solucion esta clara, volver a un sistema centralizado como el frances y eliminar las comunidades autonomas de la constitucion española.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hablan de federalismo y resulta que las comunidades autonomas españolas tienen mas competencias que los landers alemanes o el Ulster despues de una guerra civil, eso demuestra que los micronacionalismos perifericos nunca se conformaran y siempre pediran mas, la solucion esta clara, volver a un sistema centralizado como el frances y eliminar las comunidades autonomas de la constitucion española.



Desde luego el cáncer autonómico terminará devorando España.


----------



## Honkler (19 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los presos voluntarios en la PMC Wagner, no son delincuentes sacrificables, son hombres valientes dispuestos a dar su sangre y su vida si es necesario por su pais, me parece una idea fantastica que puedan redimir sus condenas en el campo de batalla y pagar su deuda con la sociedad, despues de la guerra la mayoria regresaran a la vida civil y no volveran a delinquir.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1297539
> Ver archivo adjunto 1297541



La mayoría seguirán enrolados y se ganarán su buena pasta en otro lado


----------



## quinciri (19 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El separatismo se cura con penas de carcel de 20 años y cuando salgan de prision, lo haran dando vivas a España !!!.



Tan bruto como el Zelensky, ablandando a los del Donbass a bombazos y con la vana esperanza de que se terminen convirtiendo en auténticos "patriotas ucranianos" y dejen de hablar ruso ...


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Dic 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> Tan bruto como el Zelensky, ablandando a los del Donbass a bombazos y con la vana esperanza de que se terminen convirtiendo en auténticos "patriotas ucranianos" y dejen de hablar ruso ...



Dentro de la Union Europea no caben los separatistas, ni los separatismos, dicho por Bruselas.  

PD- Ni 10.000 soldados rusos, ni 10.000 soldados americanos, ni 10.000 soldados de la UE apoyaran a traidores.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Dic 2022)

Los chinos y rusos preparándose en el frente oriental…
Un destacamento de TOF dirigido por el crucero "Varyag" fue al mar para hacer ejercicios conjuntos con China
10:36 19.12.2022
Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, los ejercicios se llevarán a cabo del 21 al 27 de diciembre en el Mar de China Oriental.








Отряд ТОФ с крейсером «Варяг» во главе вышел в море для совместных учений с КНР


Как уточнили в российском оборонном ведомстве, учения пройдут с 21 по 27 декабря в акватории Восточно-Китайского моря.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Están tronaos. Tienen la cabeza tan lavada como los ucronazis, sólo que le faltan los huevos de estos últimos.



Ya pero hicimos un referéndum como en Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson y como la OTAN-EU lo ignoro, encima en Catalunya nos enviaron los "a por ellos" y "Picolines" varios cual SBU y como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.

O jugamos todos o echamos la p*** al rio, no me contéis milongas o al menos sed sinceros en lo que pensáis y pasaros al bando OTANico-EU para ser consecuentes, aunque eso es difícil ya que media, por no decir toda, EU esta de un esquizofrénico subido.

@rejon al menos es consecuente, aunque debe de cobrar por ello


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (19 Dic 2022)

Putin visita Bielorusia y se desata el pánico en la OTAN sobre la posible entrada en el conflicto de Bielorusia

Sin embargo, no tendría nada de sorprendente. De hecho a los efectos de la OTAN y los países que la conforman se considera a Bielorusia parte del conflicto y se le esta sancionando como si participara

Al final con su miope e infantil política neocolonialista y supremacista, que esta llevando occidente a generar cotas de desconfianza y odio en el resto del mundo, que representa el 80% de la poblacion y de los recursos, solo logra el efecto contrario del deseado

A Rusia y Bielorusia no se le deja otra opción de seguir adelante a cualquier precio y se les da argumentos para que sus pobladores apoyen a sus dirigentes desde la perspectiva del victimismo y que occidente busca su destrucción

Para ambas, la única salida para que se suspendan las sanciones es la victoria total sobre ucrania que luego les permita negociar en condiciones de superioridad su supervivencia como estado, jodiendo las aspiraciones polacas y húngaras en el camino, costa de acceder a perder 1/3 de su territorio su estatus de estado costero y aceptar su desmilitarización y neutralidad absoluta.

Habiendo unido el destino de Bielorusia al de Rusia se la arrastra irremediablemente a participar en el conflicto y facilitar una conclusión que obligue a occidentes a levantar las sanciones, o en el peor de los casos, si finalmente occidente abandona a ucrania a su suerte y persistir en las sanciones y la guerra económica y social con Rusia y Bielorusia, a integrarse en la economia Rusa y reducir el efecto de las sanciones.

Otro ejemplo de la simpleza y falta de inteligencia de la chusma que nos dirige y que en el mejor de los casos piensa con su cerebro límbico, si no es con la chequera.









Rusia y la defensa aérea territorial 1º parte. Medios y amenazas


Los recientes ataques ucranianos a territorio ruso ponen en cuestión la su capacidad para afrontar este tipo de amenazas




3tde.es







https://3tde.es/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/3a4f18261d585aa47a6beb80081b805b.jpg











Deuda pública. Una hipoteca 152000 euros por familia


Las obligaciones del Estado con sus acreedores superan los 1,8 bill. de €., 38000 € per cápita, Una hipoteca de 152000€ para una familia de 4




3tde.es


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

El 71 % de peruanos dice que Dina Boluarte no los representa | HISPANTV


Perú experimenta horas de gran tensión y violencia tras la vacancia del presidente Pedro Castillo, lo que se refleja en un nuevo sondeo sobre la situación del país.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.*



Como sois guapisimos y mas inteligentes que el resto de españoles, os mereceis que algun pais extranjero os regale una patria, *los paises se crean a sangre y fuego*, que no se te olvide.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Dentro de la Union Europea no caben los separatistas, ni los separatismos, dicho por Bruselas.



A la UE le quedan dos telediarios.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Putin visita Bielorusia y se desata el pánico en la OTAN sobre la posible entrada en el conflicto de Bielorusia
> 
> Sin embargo, no tendría nada de sorprendente. De hecho a los efectos de la OTAN y los países que la conforman se considera a Bielorusia parte del conflicto y se le esta sancionando como si participara
> 
> ...



Excelente análisis. Sí, así es. Es lo que tienen las condenas: que sólo te pueden condenar una vez, por tanto una vez condenado ya puedes hacer lo que quieras sin límite alguno.


----------



## Malevich (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero hicimos un referéndum como en Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson y como la OTAN-EU lo ignoro, encima en Catalunya nos enviaron los "a por ellos" y "Picolines" varios cual SBU y como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.
> 
> O jugamos todos o echamos la p*** al rio, no me contéis milongas o al menos sed sinceros en lo que pensáis y pasaros al bando OTANico-EU para ser consecuentes, aunque eso es difícil ya que media, por no decir toda, EU esta de un esquizofrénico subido.
> 
> @rejon al menos es consecuente, aunque debe de cobrar por ello



Tío... Desde el aprecio.... En el referendum ese podían votar cuatro veces, gente que no estaba censada etc.
Sabéis de sobra que fue un farol y un vodevil, sabemos que la reacción del estado fue desmesurada (yo habría hecho como Italia con la declaración de independencia de Padania), pero bueno, por desgracia es lo que hay.
Si te sirve de consuelo y si es por tender puentes me encanta tu tierra y me siento feliz allí, además de tener raíces, muy lejanas es cierto.


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El 71 % de peruanos dice que Dina Boluarte no los representa | HISPANTV
> 
> 
> Perú experimenta horas de gran tensión y violencia tras la vacancia del presidente Pedro Castillo, lo que se refleja en un nuevo sondeo sobre la situación del país.
> ...



¿Y quieren conocer los verdaderos motivos del golpe en Perú?
Acá lo tienen. Como siempre, es el dinero. Los recursos, añado:


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A la UE le quedan dos telediarios.



Estupendo, pero en el reino de Aragon la lengua oficial era el navarroaragones o altoaragones.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí que lo es, no importa que trabaje en un medio público, privado, o sea un freelance. El cometido de un periodista no es contar la verdad, sino cumplir con lo que le piden sus jefes o sus clientes, que para eso le pagan. Como en cualquier otra empresa. Eso ya lo decía John Swinton hace más de cien años.



"Hacen lo que quieren sus clientes", eso incluye a cualquier persona, como hay muchos casos en este foro, que no les interesa otra "visión" que no sea la suya, lo que provoca una pérdida de interés en la verdad buscando la "verdad".
Yo creo que deberíamos ser serios y comprender que la verdad no es una cuando se trata de millones de personas, pero vosotros a lo vuestro...
No, un medio privado va a ir a por financiación, punto, desde luego está mal si eso lo consigue a través del estado, pero eso no es lo m ismo que un medio que sea el estado directamente, el primero está comprado, pero necesita dinero, el segundo no necesita nada, solo tu obediencia y el interés del estado, desde luego te va a mentir para permanecer en el poder, además de hacerte esclavo del mismo

Qué manía tenéis de ser esclavos algunos...


----------



## vil. (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero hicimos un referéndum como en Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson y como la OTAN-EU lo ignoro, encima en Catalunya nos enviaron los "a por ellos" y "Picolines" varios cual SBU y como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.
> 
> O jugamos todos o echamos la p*** al rio, no me contéis milongas o al menos sed sinceros en lo que pensáis y pasaros al bando OTANico-EU para ser consecuentes, aunque eso es difícil ya que media, por no decir toda, EU esta de un esquizofrénico subido.
> 
> @rejon al menos es consecuente, aunque debe de cobrar por ello



No, Alvin, no... en esto no estoy para nada de acuerdo... vosotros hicisteis un REFERENDUM que se saltó la LEY a la torera y la LEY es de obligado cumplimiento, NO ES OPCIONAL el hacer caso o no de ella...

En Ucrania, específicamente en Crimea ese rererendum se hizo al entender dicha región que se había conculcado la ley y por tanto estaba en su derecho de hacerlo, ATENIENDOSE A LA LEY que se había conculcado...

Donests y el resto de regiones se han atenido a hechos consumados...

Lo que no SE PUEDE es vender motos y QUERER conquistas POR MIS SANTOS HUEVAZOS... eso es algo ABSURDO y que no da lugar a interpretaciones... 

Mezclar unas cosas con otras nos lleva al desastre y a la aberración más absoluta...

La defensa del catalán o del gallego me parece legítima y TOTALMENTE justificada, dado que es un ENTE CULTURAL que es OBLIGADO DEFENDER con la ley en la mano y ADEMAS debiera ser de obligado cumplimiento y en grado máximo...

Lo de buscar apoyos en la historia para ir a un lugar o ir a otro y TENIENDO en consideración que la historia es laaaaargaaaaaa y permite buscar apuntalamientos para unos y otros NO TIENE SENTIDO ALGUNO... 

Se parte de una realidad LEGAL y de hecho... que guste o no es lo de menos... a partir de ahí está el vehículo legal, que será bueno o malo, pero es el que hay y si se quiere cambiar, primero toca SEGUIR LOS CAUCES oportunos o BIEN LA REVOLUCIÓN, pero SIENDO conscientes de lo que ello significa y de las CONSECUENCIAS a las que te puede llevar...

Lo que NO SE PUEDE es ser una PANDA DE IMBECILES integrales que no SABEN lo que dicen y en función de ello ABRAZAN cualquier farola y LAS CONSECUENCIAS siempre son responsabilidad de otros, que NUNCA MIAS y así nos va a todos en general...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Por tamaño es más fácil darle a una central térmica o hidroeléctrica que a una estación de transformación. Por la razón que sea apuntan solo a los transformadores y no a las centrales. Parecen una ONG de Soros ....
> 
> Por otra parte no creo que "restauren el suministro". Conseguirán que "algo" funcione durante "algún" tiempo y sin muchas garantías. Desde luego la industria, cero.



todas las centrales llevan parque de transformación o subestación y si es de 400KV su superficie es muy grande
lo mas seguro que los campos electricos confundan a la chatarra volante rusa, ya que las lineas y trafos son como grandes antenas....

gilipollas, ignorante


----------



## EGO (19 Dic 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> El complejo móvil de radiogoniometría Borshchevik puede detectar la ubicación de los terminales Starlink a *una distancia de hasta 10 kilómetros con una precisión de 60 metros.*



Vamos...menuda puta mierda de alcance y precision.

Un caramelito para San Himars o drones.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero hicimos un referéndum como en Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson y como la OTAN-EU lo ignoro, encima en Catalunya nos enviaron los "a por ellos" y "Picolines" varios cual SBU y como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.
> 
> O jugamos todos o echamos la p*** al rio, no me contéis milongas o al menos sed sinceros en lo que pensáis y pasaros al bando OTANico-EU para ser consecuentes, aunque eso es difícil ya que media, por no decir toda, EU esta de un esquizofrénico subido.
> 
> @rejon al menos es consecuente, aunque debe de cobrar por ello



Las cúpulas de la extrema derecha española son pro OTAN convictas y confesas, sus monaguillos no y eso les lleva a una desquiciante contradicción, les gustaría apoyar a los banderistas, después de todo son sus hermanos ideológicos, católicos integristas, anticomunistas acérrimos y hasta su bandera tiene los mismos colores, pero como tiene de sustentadores al NWO, no pueden apoyarlos como les gustaría.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Putin visita Bielorusia y se desata el pánico en la OTAN sobre la posible entrada en el conflicto de Bielorusia
> 
> Sin embargo, no tendría nada de sorprendente. De hecho a los efectos de la OTAN y los países que la conforman se considera a Bielorusia parte del conflicto y se le esta sancionando como si participara
> 
> ...



si desde Bielorrusia ha entrado el ejercito Ruso en Ucrania, legalmente es un país cómplice y aliado de la invasión como aquellos que suministren armas una vez iniciado: Iran, Corea


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



claro, claro

por eso Putin invade Ucrania mediante un plan secreto de la OTAN que conoce un sueco.....


----------



## Yomateix (19 Dic 2022)

*Kiev dice que el último ataque ruso con drones ha causado daños "bastante graves"*
El último ataque ruso con drones ha causado este lunes daños "bastante graves" en la región de Kiev y tres zonas de la región se han quedado sin suministro eléctrico, dijo el gobernador Oleksiy Kuleba.

Rusia lanzó 35 drones "kamikazes" contra Ucrania en la madrugada del lunes, mientras mucha gente dormía, alcanzando infraestructuras críticas en Kiev y sus alrededores, en el tercer ataque aéreo de Moscú contra la capital ucraniana en seis días.


*Reino Unido entregará un nuevo paquete de ayuda a Ucrania en 2023*

El primer ministro de Reino Unido, *Rishi Sunak,* ha informado de que tiene previsto enviar en 2023 un nuevo cargamento de *munición de artillería *a Ucrania valorado en unos 250 millones de libras para hacer frente al avance de las tropas rusas en plena invasión.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero hicimos un referéndum como en Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson y como la OTAN-EU lo ignoro, encima en Catalunya nos enviaron los "a por ellos" y "Picolines" varios cual SBU y como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.
> 
> O jugamos todos o echamos la p*** al rio, no me contéis milongas o al menos sed sinceros en lo que pensáis y pasaros al bando OTANico-EU para ser consecuentes, aunque eso es difícil ya que media, por no decir toda, EU esta de un esquizofrénico subido.
> 
> @rejon al menos es consecuente, aunque debe de cobrar por ello



Ya te hemos dicho lo que pensamos. Lo suyo es lo que los del golpe secesionista estuvieran encerrados hasta el fin de sus días en la cárcel. Que es lo que se hubiera hecho en Rusia, ya que te gusta tanto mezclar argumentos para disimular tu falta de empaque intelectual. 

Sois demasiado cobardes para luchar, demasiado gordos para correr.


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> "Hacen lo que quieren sus clientes", eso incluye a cualquier persona, como hay muchos casos en este foro, que no les interesa otra "visión" que no sea la suya, lo que provoca una pérdida de interés en la verdad buscando la "verdad".
> Yo creo que deberíamos ser serios y comprender que la verdad no es una cuando se trata de millones de personas, pero vosotros a lo vuestro...
> No, un medio privado va a ir a por financiación, punto, desde luego está mal si eso lo consigue a través del estado, pero eso no es lo m ismo que un medio que sea el estado directamente, el primero está comprado, pero necesita dinero, el segundo no necesita nada, solo tu obediencia y el interés del estado, desde luego te va a mentir para permanecer en el poder, además de hacerte esclavo del mismo
> 
> Qué manía tenéis de ser esclavos algunos...



La verdad no es democrática, eso para empezar. Y sólo hay una.

Sí, el medio privado va a por financiación. El que pone el dinero es quien determina la línea editorial, así que no es más libre que uno público. Puede que seas periodista de un medio privado y trates ciertos temas, pero un día llega un nuevo accionista que va a reunirse con la redacción y dejarles las cosas bien claras. Ya no se tocarán ciertos asuntos, o por ejemplo pueden soltar un "no nos gusta el Alfonbass ese". Basta con eso, nada más. O te adaptas... o fuera. 

Mentir, lo puede hacer perfectamente un medio público o un privado. No hay diferencia.

Que manía con llamar esclavos a todos los que no piensan igual que tú. Dime de lo que presumes...


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> claro, claro
> 
> por eso Putin invade Ucrania mediante un plan secreto de la OTAN que conoce un sueco.....




Después de 19 Hilos sobre la guerra en Ucrania, vienes diciendo esas gilipolleces???


----------



## Xan Solo (19 Dic 2022)

@Alvin Red , estimado señor:

Le recuerdo que la sede de la Open Society en España está en Barcelona. Le recuerdo que estuvo involucrada en el referendum, le recuerdo que los mismos memes fueron usados en Ucrania que en Cataluña... por la misma gente. Le recuerdo dónde ha estado Ada Colau, tan progre ella. Le recuerdo que todos los colectivos "progres" apoyan sin ambages a los banderistas, y ello incluye a los independentistas catalanes.

Y luego la cortina de humo de los "10000 soldados rusos".... Parece mentira que usted se crea la publicidad.

Y no, pocos fachas españoles apoyaban al Dombass, sólo un pequeño núcleo de derechistas con capacidad de raciocinio, igual que gente de izquierdas que apoye la libertad de los rusohablantes en Ucrania somos pocos... porque -desengáñese- gente con capacidad de raciocino hay poca, tanto en la derecha como en la izquierda, tanto entre centralistas como en separatistas...


----------



## Yomateix (19 Dic 2022)

Nadie sabe como funciona el mundo.....salvo los dirigentes de Ucrania. ¿Su impacto en el órden mundial? Ni los líderes Europeos (a los que han dado palos hasta la saciedad) ni un ex secretario de EEUU, ni etc etc Nadie sabe sobre como funciona el órden mundial, salvo la todopoderosa Ucrania. Menos mal que están salvando la economía del mundo....que haríamos sin ese pozo sin fondo que es Ucrania que nos ha dejado además sin nuestro proveedor de energía más barato.


*Ucrania acusa a Kissinger de "no haber entendido nada de la guerra"*

Las autoridades ucranianas han criticado las recientes declaraciones del antiguo secretario de Estado estadounidense,* Henry Kissinger*, en las que abogó por integrar los "cambios estratégicos" causados por la guerra para* "**lograr una paz** a través de unas negociaciones"*, que han llevado a Kiev a manifestar que "incluso tras diez meses de guerra, no ha entendido la naturaleza de la guerra ni su* impacto sobre el orden mundial*".


----------



## McNulty (19 Dic 2022)

Si cuela cuela


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero hicimos un referéndum como en Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson y como la OTAN-EU lo ignoro, encima en Catalunya nos enviaron los "a por ellos" y "Picolines" varios cual SBU y como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.
> 
> O jugamos todos o echamos la p*** al rio, no me contéis milongas o al menos sed sinceros en lo que pensáis y pasaros al bando OTANico-EU para ser consecuentes, aunque eso es difícil ya que media, por no decir toda, EU esta de un esquizofrénico subido.
> 
> @rejon al menos es consecuente, aunque debe de cobrar por ello



Un referendum no puede vinculante con esas condiciones, pensar que sí, es de totalitario completo, aunque os joda, hay que decirlo
No, si encima alguno todavía tiene ganas de guerra por sus "paisitos" y "estados", hay que joderse, colega, hay que joderse....


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La verdad no es democrática, eso para empezar. Y sólo hay una.
> 
> Sí, el medio privado va a por financiación. El que pone el dinero es quien determina la línea editorial, así que no es más libre que uno público. Puede que seas periodista de un medio privado y trates ciertos temas, pero un día llega un nuevo accionista que va a reunirse con la redacción y dejarles las cosas bien claras. Ya no se tocarán ciertos asuntos, o por ejemplo pueden soltar un "no nos gusta el Alfonbass ese". Basta con eso, nada más. O te adaptas... o fuera.
> 
> ...



No es cierto, no tiene la misma verdad un chico que se haya ido huyendo de Kiev que un ruso de Moscú sin ningún problema a corto plazo. No tiene la misma vida un buriato al que le acaban de mandar a la "operación especial", decir lo contrario es hasta insultante para alguno de los que no ven esto desde un sillón cómodo
Todo eso no es positivo, pero sigue siendo mejor que lo controle el estado...cuando, en algún momento de la historia, un estado ha hecho algo realmente bueno y positivo para los ciudadanos? si es que no hay ningún ejemplo, NINGUNO

Yo no soy quien digo que tengamos que ser sometidos al sistema que yo quiero, ni pido que otros velen por mi seguridad ni por mi economía, precisamente


----------



## Echenike (19 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> si desde Bielorrusia ha entrado el ejercito Ruso en Ucrania, legalmente es un país cómplice y aliado de la invasión como aquellos que suministren armas una vez iniciado: Iran, Corea



No, no conlleva a que sea un estado cobeliguerante. Es más complejo 





Cobeligerancia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Después de 19 Hilos sobre la guerra en Ucrania, vienes diciendo esas gilipolleces???



Hombre, la de gilipolleces que ya se han soltado aquí es una lista memorable, a mi me gustó mucho la de que decían que habían generales de la OTAN en Azovstal, o la de que en Alemania no hay gasofa, pero hay muchas más


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A la UE le quedan dos telediarios.



No os quedan lágrimas ni nada.....madre mia...


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No es cierto, no tiene la misma verdad un chico que se haya ido huyendo de Kiev que un ruso de Moscú sin ningún problema a corto plazo. No tiene la misma vida un buriato al que le acaban de mandar a la "operación especial", decir lo contrario es hasta insultante para alguno de los que no ven esto desde un sillón cómodo
> Todo eso no es positivo, pero sigue siendo mejor que lo controle el estado...cuando, en algún momento de la historia, un estado ha hecho algo realmente bueno y positivo para los ciudadanos? si es que no hay ningún ejemplo, NINGUNO
> 
> Yo no soy quien digo que tengamos que ser sometidos al sistema que yo quiero, ni pido que otros velen por mi seguridad ni por mi economía, precisamente



El modelo que a ti te gusta es el que hace que los europarlamentarios se comporten como se están comportando. A eso nos lleva. Como cada uno tiene su verdad... Haz lo que quieras, que será ley.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

Una unidad de élite del ejército ucraniano sufre grandes pérdidas en la batalla por Artemivsk. El 214º Batallón OPFOR fue creado con el apoyo de la OTAN. El entrenamiento de los combatientes de esta unidad estuvo a cargo de especialistas extranjeros. Fueron preparados de acuerdo con los estándares de los ejércitos de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte. Y seleccionaron a los combatientes más experimentados e ideológicamente entrenados del ejército ucraniano en el batallón 

Y ahora las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han llegado al punto en que se ven obligadas a arrojar sus unidades de élite a una verdadera picadora de carne. Así es como los expertos llaman a lo que está sucediendo ahora cerca de Artemovsk.

El ejército ucraniano soporta las mayores pérdidas aquí. Según diversas estimaciones, suman hasta un batallón por día. Los soldados del PMC ruso "Wagner" se enfrentan al ejército ucraniano. Y, aparentemente, la unidad de élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania resultó ser simplemente impotente ante la avalancha de voluntarios de la Federación Rusa.

Ya se sabe que muchos soldados del batallón 214 OPFOR fueron capturados. Algunos de ellos se vieron obligados a rendirse, pero también hay quienes prefirieron la vida en el cautiverio ruso a la muerte sin gloria en las trincheras.

Según las previsiones de los expertos militares, los combatientes supervivientes de la unidad de élite del ejército ucraniano se enfrentarán a un destino poco envidiable. El batallón 214 OPFOR está al borde del exterminio total. En el mejor de los casos, los soldados esperan el cautiverio. Pero es mucho más probable que se agreguen a la lista de pérdidas irrecuperables y sin sentido de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la "picadora de carne Artyomovsk".


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Si cuela cuela



Yo no se que pasaría si cayeran todos porque si de 36 tiran 30 y les hacen un destrozo si cayeran todos. 

Una cosa es la propaganda pero esto ya es pornografía. Joder es que hay cosas que ya no se cree nadie.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El modelo que a ti te gusta es el que hace que los europarlamentarios se comporten como se están comportando. A eso nos lleva. Como cada uno tiene su verdad... Haz lo que quieras, que será ley.



Es que no existe una verdad universal, como puede ser eso con millones de personas?? no tiene sentido una única verdad con eso, la realidad es mucho más compleja que todas las vainas que contáis (o que podemos contar desde cualquier sitio, me incluyo, para que veas)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

*El F-35 "invisible" fue interceptado sin problemas por dos cazas rusos de última generación*

La red social obtuvo imágenes de la próxima intercepción del caza estadounidense F-35 "invisible" sobre el Mar Báltico por dos Su-27 rusos. También se ve en el video el caza sueco de cuarta generación Saab JAS 39 Gripen.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no se que pasaría si cayeran todos porque si de 36 tiran 30 y les hacen un destrozo si cayeran todos.
> 
> Una cosa es la propaganda pero esto ya es pornografía. Joder es que hay cosas que ya no se cree nadie.



Yo creo que la próxima etapa de la guerra, pensando en optimista para Rusia, es cuando hagan acopio de los balísticos low-cost iraníes. Harán la saturación que no pueden hacer con sus iskander y la destrucción que no pueden con los drones.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Espérate, que lo mismo uno que yo me sé, no llega ni al turrón.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El F-35 "invisible" fue interceptado sin problemas por dos cazas rusos de última generación*
> 
> La red social obtuvo imágenes de la próxima intercepción del caza estadounidense F-35 "invisible" sobre el Mar Báltico por dos Su-27 rusos. También se ve en el video el caza sueco de cuarta generación Saab JAS 39 Gripen.



¿De cuándo es?.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El F-35 "invisible" fue interceptado sin problemas por dos cazas rusos de última generación*
> 
> La red social obtuvo imágenes de la próxima intercepción del caza estadounidense F-35 "invisible" sobre el Mar Báltico por dos Su-27 rusos. También se ve en el video el caza sueco de cuarta generación Saab JAS 39 Gripen.



A lo mejor solo es invisible para los radares de la OTAN que es como lo habrán probado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

............Por ejemplo, los momentos de la llegada de cohetes a lo largo del DneproGES en Zaporozhye fueron capturados en video. Las imágenes mostraron un golpe en la sala de máquinas, lo que provocó el desmantelamiento de parte de la central hidroeléctrica. Y durante mucho tiempo, desde que tres misiles volaron hacia este lugar, lo que indica la incapacidad del sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano para cubrir todos los objetos importantes, o su desempeño realmente pobre, en contraste con los informes animados, que dicen que al menos el 75% de los misiles fueron destruidos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿De cuándo es?.



La noticia de hoy Hoy, 13:53 , del hecho no pone fecha


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Estupendo, pero en el reino de Aragon la lengua oficial era el navarroaragones o altoaragones.



Correcto, pero no confundas el reino con la Corona de Aragón, que se llamaba así solo porque en la enumeración de títulos del rey de turno Aragón aparecía al principio de la lista. El catalán también era lengua oficial y los escribas que redactaban los documentos reales tenían que conocer las dos lenguas.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Hostia tio, he mirado el link por curiosidad y me encuentro un artículo en el que (además de la gilipollez supina) no cita en ningún momento ningún tipo de fuente más allá de dar un nombre vago de un supuesto periodista sueco, como si yo digo, "me lo dijo pepito perez, así que me tienes que creer"
La web es la leche, tan solo el nombre rimbombante, con el .blog, que, por supuesto, se han comprado un dominio baratillo, no vaya a ser...
Luego está sesgado a más no poder el texto...en serio que es de estos sitios, que no producen ninguna confianza, es de donde sacáis la info? ya ni siquiera los "molones canales de Telegram"?
Así Zoroz tiene la culpa de todo, todo es una conspiración, victimismo con el mismo rollo "feminista woke", yo lo que me pregunto es si de verdad alguien quiere convencer a alguien con esto o es solo llamar la atención del conspiranoico para ganarse unas perrillas en anuncios de Adsense, que no le faltan, por cierto....


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Después de 19 Hilos sobre la guerra en Ucrania, vienes diciendo esas gilipolleces???



el unico gilipoyas es el que culpa a la OTAN de la 7ª guerra de Putin en 20 años....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El F-35 "invisible" fue interceptado sin problemas por dos cazas rusos de última generación*
> 
> La red social obtuvo imágenes de la próxima intercepción del caza estadounidense F-35 "invisible" sobre el Mar Báltico por dos Su-27 rusos. También se ve en el video el caza sueco de cuarta generación Saab JAS 39 Gripen.



Si lo dices porque fué detectado con facilidad por los radares de descubierta Rusos hay que tener en cuenta que los F-35, F-22, etc... en tiempos de paz vuelan con lentes lunenberg que son unos dispositivos que aumentan su señal de retorno radar (RCS).







Las lentes Lunenberg aumentan su RCS a propósito para que el enemigo no conozca su RCS real que es mucho más bajo, eso se hace para que no se pueda ajustar un radar digamos para buscar determinada firma.









Lente de Luneberg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que no existe una verdad universal, como puede ser eso con millones de personas?? no tiene sentido una única verdad con eso, la realidad es mucho más compleja que todas las vainas que contáis (o que podemos contar desde cualquier sitio, me incluyo, para que veas)



Estás confundiendo la verdad con las interpretaciones de ella que cada uno hace, en función de muchas variables.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

Echenike dijo:


> No, no conlleva a que sea un estado cobeliguerante. Es más complejo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FALSO
" contra un enemigo común "
Ucrania no es enemigo de Bielorrusia, es al revés...., Ucrania ha sido invadida con la colaboración de Bielorusia
¿entonces la Italia de Musolini no era también responsable de la WWII y del nacionalsocialismo alemán?
¿es eso?

siempre igual..........


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si lo dices porque fué detectado con facilidad por los radares de descubierta Rusos hay que tener en cuenta que los F-35, F-22, etc... en tiempos de paz vuelan con lentes lunenberg que son unos dispositivos que aumentan su señal de retorno radar (RCS).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dice la fuente, pero gracias por lo de las lentes


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

Escribe Donetsk - Ejecución

Donetsk estaba en llamas ayer. Cinco bombardeos MLRS. Incluyendo el hospital regional que lleva el nombre de Kalinin. Neurocirugía del Adulto y Pediátrica. Un muerto por heridas y heridos. Los enfermos fueron evacuados a sótanos. Y, en general, hay muchas cubiertas de objetos puramente civiles. Por qué está claro. ¿Por qué no plantea preguntas? Esto incluye intentos de retirar la artillería del frente para proteger la ciudad, cubriendo el MLRS en el sitio de lanzamiento, dado que este proceso toma un minuto, requiere un grupo de artillería grande, que tendrá que ser tomado en la línea del frente. Esto es terror para intimidar a la población y causar decepción en la Federación Rusa, que no puede evitar las huelgas. Y este es un intento de provocar una oleada de antisemitismo por la imagen en Occidente, porque ayer fue una importante fiesta judía de Hanukkah, y este día ataca a niños enfermos, es una especie de alusión al caso Beilis. Especialmente dada la nacionalidad del Payaso. Se limpiarán con cualquier religión solo para beneficiarse. Monetario.

No es más fácil de entender para la gente de Donetsk. A partir de este entendimiento, si es posible escalar las paredes, la pregunta es quién tiene la culpa y qué hacer. ¿Quién tiene la culpa? Nadie. Es imposible culpar a las personas que planearon el SVO, de acuerdo con el plan y antes de lo previsto, para salvar vidas, la ley no manda. Todo va sobre ruedas, no hay comentarios. ¿Y cuál es el punto? La campaña primavera-otoño ha pasado, ya no había vuelta atrás. Hagas lo que hagas, la elección ya está hecha y vemos sus resultados. Queda por entender qué hacer ahora? Aquí es más complicado, está claro lo que NO se debe hacer. No tomes decisiones por el bien del pánico. Por ejemplo, no inicie un asalto sin preparación en Avdiivka. Porque hay un ejemplo de Maryinka. La ciudad que no existe, y que nunca fue tomada. Pueblos fantasmas donde se desarrollan batallas entre las ruinas. Ciudades densamente regadas con sangre. Y hay mucho más por venir.

No dispares artillería. Porque de lo contrario TODOS los planes ofensivos fracasarán. Y ya son... condicionalmente exitosos. La única oportunidad para Donetsk es expulsar a la UGIL, y esto requiere acciones de acuerdo con un plan claro, ya que no hay nada que hacer en el Dnieper. Pero por hacer... Evacuar el Centro y la primera línea, dejando un mínimo de personal para las infraestructuras críticas. Cierra nafik todo menos el soporte vital. Pare el circo con concursos en las escuelas donde los niños corren a grabar videos de reportajes. Restringir y reubicar el tráfico. Evacuar hospitales. En una palabra, trabajo. Los edificios se están reconstruyendo, las personas no pueden ser devueltas. Son lo principal, ya que sucedió y tales planes.

Bueno, si los cálculos del MLRS no quieren ser juzgados por tribunales de brigada, dentro de un día desde el arresto hasta la sentencia, y en cautiverio les dan un cigarrillo, luego les dan de comer tiramisú y les entregan un iPhone en el jet personal del oligarca. .. No voy a hablar de esto. La Federación Rusa cumple con la Convención de Ginebra. Estrictamente. Pero si el enemigo no se rinde, su... Y sí, se necesitan represalias, no contra los pacíficos, no contra los beneficiarios. ¿Puede un cohete, después de otro ataque a un hospital en Donetsk, alcanzar al gobernador o al fiscal regional? ¿O hay un oligarca local. Accidentalmente, por supuesto. Terrorista terrorista. Y es hora de dejar de distinguir entre ISIS prohibido en la Federación Rusa y UGIL permitido. Las ideas son diferentes, la esencia es la misma. Los primeros se cortan la cabeza en las cámaras, los segundos desgarran a los niños con MLRS. Y es hora de entender.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo dice la fuente, pero gracias por lo de las lentes



Ya, si no lo decía por tí. Más que nada he intentado explicarlo para que no nos creamos todo lo que aparece en un mensaje de Telegram. 

Un artículo que lo explica mejor y con más fotos.









How Luneburg lens radar reflectors are used to make stealth aircraft visible on radar screens - The Aviation Geek Club


How Luneburg lens radar reflectors are used to make stealth aircraft visible on radar screens




theaviationgeekclub.com


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

*Cámaras de tortura rusas para niños en Jersón.*
Un niño de 14 años, cuyo nombre no debe ser revelado por seguridad, fue arrestado por los ocupantes rusos en la ciudad de Jersón y conducido a una celda. En ella, fue sometido a maltrato psicológico durante días que incluía la privación de comida y unos tragos de agua cada dos días. Su delito, según los ocupantes rusos, *fue tomar una foto de unos vehículos militares rusos destruidos* en la calle. Otro menor de 16 años fue secuestrado durante tres meses y obligado a limpiar la sangre procedente de las torturas a los adultos en las celdas contiguas por un asunto similar. Los torturadores se divertían *haciéndoles cantar melodías infantiles rusas.*












Cámaras de tortura rusas para niños en Jersón


Un niño de 14 años, cuyo nombre no debe ser revelado por seguridad, fue arrestado por los ocupantes rusos en la ciudad de Jersón y conducido a una celda. En ella, fue sometida a...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Centinela (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero hicimos un referéndum como en Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson y como la OTAN-EU lo ignoro, encima en Catalunya nos enviaron los "a por ellos" y "Picolines" varios cual SBU y como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.
> 
> O jugamos todos o echamos la p*** al rio, no me contéis milongas o al menos sed sinceros en lo que pensáis y pasaros al bando OTANico-EU para ser consecuentes, aunque eso es difícil ya que media, por no decir toda, EU esta de un esquizofrénico subido.
> 
> @rejon al menos es consecuente, aunque debe de cobrar por ello




No compares la situación en Cataluña con lo que ocurre en Ucrania. Cataluña no es tan importante a nivel mundial. Y sobre el tema del separatismo catalan, es muy simple. A cumplir la ley y punto. Y a llorar a la llorería, cansinos.

Lo único que me consuela es que si algo tienen los nacionalistas a la par que odio es cobardía, por eso sé que nunca serán independientes. Salvo que el imperio quiera, entonces todo puede ocurir.


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Cámaras de tortura rusas para niños en Jersón.*
> Un niño de 14 años, cuyo nombre no debe ser revelado por seguridad, fue arrestado por los ocupantes rusos en la ciudad de Jersón y conducido a una celda. En ella, fue sometido a maltrato psicológico durante días que incluía la privación de comida y unos tragos de agua cada dos días. Su delito, según los ocupantes rusos, *fue tomar una foto de unos vehículos militares rusos destruidos* en la calle. Otro menor de 16 años fue secuestrado durante tres meses y obligado a limpiar la sangre procedente de las torturas a los adultos en las celdas contiguas por un asunto similar. Los torturadores se divertían *haciéndoles cantar melodías infantiles rusas.*
> 
> 
> ...



Antes de mirarlo, ya sabía que lo ha escrito Alberto Rojas. Qué previsibles...


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Este es un monumento a los soldados rusos caídos en la guerra contra Ucrania erigido en la región de Saratov (Rusia). La lista es enorme a tenor de lo que está escrito en los mármoles.


----------



## vil. (19 Dic 2022)

Voy a tratar de un tema que CREO no se está entendiendo nada bien y es el MOTIVO y la REALIDAD de esta guerra.

Esto es un foro de economía y NO MILITAR y no les voy a engañar para nada, la parte militar de una guerra es importante, pero NUNCA VITAL, lo vital es la parte económica y lo que podríamos apegar a esa realidad y que va intensamente unida, la LOGISTICA...

Voy a intentar la estrategia MILITAR y ECONOMICA que subyace a la guerra que está haciendo Rusia y las consecuencias que de ello derivan.

Mucha gente no suele entender algo MUY IMPORTANTE en economía: EL RIESGO. Y es transcendente el entenderlo y es vital saber lo que significa.

Para hacer esto voy a poner un EJEMPLO que se aleja de la guerra, pero que probablemente permita a algunos entender COMO va el asunto.

GASTOS ACUMULATIVOS y RIESGO.

Bien. Resulta que un conocido decide comprar una casita, tiene una renta que le permite un cierto nivel de ahorro, lo que le ha llevado a generar una bolsa , que aunque no muy alta es lo suficientemente cómoda para él y tiene el sueño de poseer esa casita. Así que hace cuentas y al final se compra una casita para restaurar. La casa no es muy cara, ahora bien, tiene algunas cosas como un tejado al que hay que poner soluciones, un bajo cubierta de madera que hay que cambiar y eso sí un piso de la misma madera, que aún cuando tenga algunos defectos, probablemente requiere soluciones locales y no muy caras, así mismo la planta baja es más un bajo sin divisiones... Juan, así se llama el hombre hace la compra y para ello pone una parte de su bolsa de ahorro y por otra pide una hipoteca, que el banco le concede en buenas condiciones, dado su nivel financiero. Juan ha pensado que el tejado de la casa puede aguantar como unos 5 años, más o menos y que en función de ello él tendrá ahorrado para cambiarlo sin afrontar un aumento de deuda, podría haber pedido más, pero el banco no hubiese accedido en las mismas condiciones, DADO QUE EL RIESGO que asumiría es mayor y querrían o bien más garantías o bien subir la rentabilidad del préstamo; así que Juan optó por ser optimista y... al segundo invierno el tejado empieza a tener ciertas y serias fallas que llevan a que meta agua, como resultado contrata a un constructor que por un precio no muy alto le hace ciertos apaños, PERO le advierte que eso no sirve para mucho, que el tejado hay que cambiarlo y que es muy probable que lo que tape por un lado, salga por el otro; Juan paga y hace ver al constructor que está en ello; pero... pero... ese mismo año hay un temporal y fruto de ello y probablemente de andar toqueteando algo frágil, pues el tejado sufre diversos desperfectos que esta vez SI le salen bastante más caros y que resuelve realizar también en lugar de hacer un cambio completo, con todo y con ello esta vez el coste ya no es tan bajo, realmente esta vez ha tenido que usar máquinas para poder acceder al tejado y ello, junto con la propia reparación han causado un aumento serio del coste, EL CONSTRUCTOR dejó muy claro que no se hacia responsable de las soluciones aplicadas, ya que el TEJADO dejaba una enormidad que desear y esas reparciones eran parches; pero Juan seguía siendo optimista con respeto a conseguir ahorrar para cambiarlo... sin embargo al año siguiente se viene una pequeña hecatombe y el tejado medio se abolla y amenaza caída. El constructor esta vez es otro y le advierte que es muy probable que la vibración de los camiones-grua que se usaron para poder acceder al tejado fuesen en gran medida los responsables en parte de los efectos tan graves... además le advierte que el bajo cubierta está muy deteriorado en diversos lugares y que la entrada de agua por el tejado, incluso por algunos lugares oculta ha también empezado a dañar el piso de madera, así que lo conmina a EJECUTAR un cambio INMEDIATO del tejado. Al final Juan decide ir al banco, el cual viendo cómo se ha deteriorado su situación financiera, no entiende un aumento del préstamo sin hacer un cambio Y muy fuerte de las condiciones DEL PRESTAMO; DADO EL aumento de RIESGO; Juan no lo entiende muy bien, así que se va a otras entidades y acaba pagando TASACIONES para ver si puede conseguir ese préstamo en mejores condiciones, pero... la primera entidad al menos no quiere nuevas tasaciones, acepta la antigua, las nuevas ya no son tan positivas... Juan una vez recibe un presupuesto estimativo del coste del cambio de tejado y derrivo del bajo techo de madera y con las condiciones del préstamo se da cuenta que el coste de la hipoteca AHORA le llevaría a COMERSE todo el ahorro QUE SUELE tener, PERO además tendrá que apretarse el cinturón... está mal, pero es consciente de que en todo caso debe intentar hacer lo que sea para cambiar el tejado y a partir de ahí VENDER para RECUPERARSE... cambia el tejado después de varios meses, casi dos años y eliminar el bajo cubierta, el piso ha sufrido algunos fuertes desperfectos en la madera, pero AL MENOS ahora puede ya vender la casita e intentar recuperar lo invertido, PERO, EL AYUNTAMIENTO detecta una infracción y después de diversas y complicadas situaciones acaba pagando una multa, decir que no fue su culpa en realidad, sino del constructor, pero este también y para acabar de cobrar lo que el banco le ha prestado asume parte del coste que ese incumplimiento con el ayuntamiento genera, total Juan ahora tiene ADEMÁS QUE PEDIR un préstamos personal para poder hacer frente a la multa y los costes de un abogado y un arquitecto a mayores y alguna otra cosilla, en el banco no le miran muy bien, para que negarlo y le hacen el préstamo con muchas dudas, pero, se lo hacen... pero bueno, Juan pone en venta la casita, ya con el cambio de tejado, pero; más peros el MERCADO no es lo que era, le dice el de la inmobiliaria Y FRUTO de ello ya le advierte que por el precio que PRECISA no se lo van a comprar... tal cual, así pasa varios meses, casi un año y acaba recibiendo una oferta que le hace un conocido de uno de los constructores, eso sí, no llega al 75% de lo que precisa, al final mal que bien, lo acepta, después de intentar negociar algo más, pero... el comprador ha encontrado algo mejor y se vuelve atrás, con lo cual Juan sigue YA MUY DESESPERADO y con miedo a que no le pase nada, parte de su sueldo tiene que ver con el hecho de ir a trabajar y con todo el estres que ha generado está sufriendo ansiedad y con todo tiene que ir a trabajar, lo cual le genera más ansiedad y... sufre algún mal episodio que, en fin... y con todo llega a fin de mes haciendo todo tipo de ajustes, entre ellos los del coche, HERRAMIENTA imprescindible para ir a trabajar... EL COCHE colapsa y Juan se vuelve casi loco de desesperación, no puede pagar el arreglo, el mecánico es amigo y se lo hará, pero es que no LO PODRÁ PAGAR y... SUERTE, recibe una nueva oferta, ésta no es tan buena como la otra, pero... al final no le queda otra y lo asume, consigue ADEMÁS QUE EL BANCO le de un préstamos personal por casi una década y con ello, vende y con todo pasa años llegando a fin de mes por los pelos y haciendo todo tipo de ajustes para todo tipo de pagos, el coche sufría ahora los desastres de los gastos ACUMULATIVOS, tal fue que acabó teniendo que pedir el coche a su hermano, para poder ir a trabajar y era ESTE hermano el que sostenía en realidad el coche de Juan, con la promesa de este de en cuanto se recuperará resarcir de esos gastos a su hermano... Juan acabó pagando su deuda con el banco y su hermano le acabó perdonando mucho de lo que le había financiado... al final de esta historia JUAN había envejecido terriblemente mal, había dejado de ahorrar y perdido todo interés por volver a tener una casa o algo parecido... ha salido bien parado, algunos pensábamos que acabaría con un ataque al corazón o algo peor, pero no, ha ido sobrellevando la situación y HA TENIDO CON TODO SUERTE...

Porqué Juan no cambió el tejado al principio... pues por algo muy simple, ESPERABA ahorrar con ello una gran cantidad de dinero, fue demasiado optimista y poco inteligente dejándose llevar por sus sensaciones: con lo que acabó incurriendo en gastos ACUMULATIVOS y el inherente aumento del riesgo financiero que ello conlleva...

Qué tiene que ver esto con Rusia y SU FORMA DE HACER LA GUERRA.

Rusia es el factor suerte, el que se dedica a INYECTAR costes, Ucrania es Juan y Europa junto con EE.UU. pretenden ser los banqueros, pero van a acabar SIENDO EL HERMANO de Juan y lo que es peor van a INCURRIR en esos gastos acumulativos y sin poder evitarlo, AL MENOS el hermando de Juan podía drenar esa sangría con no financiar a su hermano...

Alemania está construyendo de manera rápida e intensa REGASIFICADORAS, dicen que con eso EVITARAN el gas ruso... PERO ESTO NO ES ASÍ... esas regasificadoras son las reparaciones que Juan hacía en su tejado, para evitar el gasto de cambiar de tejado, no sirven para la finalidad que tiene el tejado o el gas, el problema de Alemania es que el gas llega a China MUCHO más barato, con lo cual China obtiene una ventaja competitiva demasiado importante y por tanto esas regasificadoras no cambian el problema de fondo, que el precio del gas tiene que ser bastante menor; JUAN-ALEMANIA esperan ganar la guerra y a partir de ahí y cambio de régimen mediante obtener ese GAS más barato y fuentes diversificadas, no sólo de Rusia y... van aumentando su nivel de gastos acumulativos y por ende su situación financiera se debilita y cual pescadilla que se muerde la cola aumenta más el nivel de gastos...

Rusia, alguno ya lo advertimos simplemente está jugando con el tiempo cronológico y con estos GASTOS ACUMULATIVOS, va PICOTEANDO poco a poco, sin prisa y sin pausa, ajustando siempre cada cosa para que el rival tenga que aumentar esos gastos LO JUSTO eso SI para no hacer UNA GRAN inversión, pero LO SUFICIENTE para que esa GRAN INVERSIÓN cada día sea más y más complicada o llegue a ser imposible...

Si la OTAN quiere jugar a este juego no puede seguir haciendo gastos simples y acumulativos o esto será la ruína, TENDRA QUE IMPLICARSE DIRECTAMENTE y cuanto más tarde MENOS CAPACIDAD tendrá para hacer frente... así mismo cuanto más tarde en tomar decisiones drásticas, tal como salirse, más daños se autoinflingirá y más tiempo tardará en recuperarse, si se recupera...

Algunos lo advertimos, Rusia esencialmente ha convertido lo que pretendían fuese el AFGANISTAN Soviético en el VIETNAM del Tio Sam, por ahora sólo para Europa, pero van a por el Tio Sam...

El ataque a las instalaciones eléctricas es un ejercicio de gastos acumulativos y de manera redundante... Rusia no ataca la generación fuertemente, ataca la distribución y ello es debido a algo bien simple, si hundiese el sistema UCRANIA y SUS FINANCIADORES o no podrían incurrir en gastos o bien harían un SOLO GASTO muy grande pero que resolviese de una vez los ataques constantes y acumulativos, pongamos enterrar todo el entramado de distribución; pero dado que eso es INMENSAMENTE caro y HAY otras demandas, SE ACTUA inyectando pasta en reparciones de bajo coste o en soluciones ajustadas y de bajos costes... y poquito a poco igual que Juan vas a la quiebra...

Rusia es metódica y tiene paciencia, sabe cuando toca cada cosa, por ejemplo la electricidad tocaba ahora, dado que con el invierno es vital para todo el entramado energético de los ciudadanos, pero no menos de la LOGISTICA de guerra, en otra época hubiesen podido derivar hacia la logística toda la energía, pero ahora ello conllevaría la ruína de toda la infraestructura de calefacciones y ello llevaría a un desastre sin paliativos interno, lo que provocaría un RIESGO intenso ya por los ciudadanos, ya por parte de los financiadores, que verían inaceptable restaurara ese sistema en el futuro, lo cual volvería las ciudades en muchos casos inútiles...

En fin, gastos acumulativos y riesgo... o como hacer una guerra económica con cañones y con simples amenazas...

Han movilizado a 300 k hombres y se dice que Bielorrusia... que supone esto para Ucrania... pues que precise más y más recursos para NO SOLO hacer frente al ataque en el DOMBAS sino en todo el territorio y mantener unas reservas MUY AMPLIAS, de cara a dar respuesta a esas amenazas posibles o probables... más ACUMULACION DE GASTOS y más vías de agua para financiar.... todo ello sin disparar un sólo cañonazo...

Esta es la GUERRA DE VERDAD, la que no depende de los misiles, pero sí depende de lo que cuesten... 

Saben realmente porque los pobres suelen ser pobres y casi nunca pueden salir de ahí y los ricos casi siempre son ricos y casi siempre ganan.... LOS GASTOS ACUMULATIVOS en los pobres es la consecuencia de su incapacidad de adquirir CAPITAL para SOLUCIONAR los problemas, con lo CUAL sólo pueden costear los síntomas, LOS RICOS SIMPLEMENTE gastan y solucionan el problema...


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

De todas las acciones execrables de las hordas rusas....ninguna tanto como la de torturar niños. Para invadir un país vecino soberano, se pueden excusar en el cumplimento de órdenes, pero asesinar civiles, violar mujeres y niños, robar, y torturar (sobre todo niños), eso ya habla de la calidad moral de las hordas invasoras.


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

Mejor tarde que nunca: los combatientes rusos de quinta generación comenzaron a ingresar a las unidades de combate

Según varias fuentes, los primeros Su-57 de producción finalmente llegaron a uno de los regimientos de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. Por primera vez, no estamos hablando de un centro de prueba en Akhtubinsk o un centro de uso de combate en Lipetsk, sino de una unidad completa que realiza misiones de combate. A juzgar por las publicaciones en los medios, el Su-57 se envía al regimiento 23, con sede en Komsomolsk-on-Amur. La elección de esta unidad no es casual: está ubicada en el mismo aeródromo que la planta que produce el Su-57. Fue este regimiento el primero en recibir el Su-27P en los 80, el Su-27SM en los 2000 y el Su-35S en los 10.

Por lo tanto, podemos decir que la larga epopeya con la adopción del Su-57 (también conocido como PAK FA) en unidades de combate está llegando a su fin. Anteriormente escribimos que el prototipo de este avión bajo la designación T-50 despegó por primera vez hace más de 10 años, y el momento de su llegada a la unidad se desplazó "hacia la derecha" varias veces. Mientras hablamos de máquinas individuales y el reciclaje gradual de la tripulación de vuelo. Hablar sobre el uso completo de nuevos aviones solo es posible cuando se pone en servicio de combate. Los primeros tableros recibidos por las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia son modelos de la primera etapa, en los que todavía están instalados motores similares al Su-35S.

Anteriormente, el general Surovikin ya informó que los Su-57 se usaron como parte del SVO y mostraron buenos resultados, pero algunas "pruebas en profundidad" están implícitas en lugar de un trabajo de combate completo. Esta información es confirmada por fuentes bien informadas, que informan que el Su-57 aún no ha volado hacia el infierno.

En cualquier caso, el rearme de los regimientos en el Su-57 es un hito y un evento histórico. De


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> El riesgo para Rusia es que Ucrania vaya con todo hacia Melitopol.
> Dividir el Donbas y Crimea sería un golpe muy duro.
> 
> Es por esto que en caso de que Ucrania vaya con todo Rusia tendría que responder también con todo.
> ...



Si Rusia se retira de Melitopol Crimea estará muy cerca para los ukros , esperemos que no ocurra.


----------



## Talosgüevos (19 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mejor tarde que nunca: los combatientes rusos de quinta generación comenzaron a ingresar a las unidades de combate
> 
> Según varias fuentes, los primeros Su-57 de producción finalmente llegaron a uno de los regimientos de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas. Por primera vez, no estamos hablando de un centro de prueba en Akhtubinsk o un centro de uso de combate en Lipetsk, sino de una unidad completa que realiza misiones de combate. A juzgar por las publicaciones en los medios, el Su-57 se envía al regimiento 23, con sede en Komsomolsk-on-Amur. La elección de esta unidad no es casual: está ubicada en el mismo aeródromo que la planta que produce el Su-57. Fue este regimiento el primero en recibir el Su-27P en los 80, el Su-27SM en los 2000 y el Su-35S en los 10.
> 
> ...



Peor que los f35 americanos no creo que sean












Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## vil. (19 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ya, si no lo decía por tí. Más que nada he intentado explicarlo para que no nos creamos todo lo que aparece en un mensaje de Telegram.
> 
> Un artículo que lo explica mejor y con más fotos.
> 
> ...



Es genial estar en un foro de economía y no militar, SABEN EL PORQUÉ...

Qué hacen SOBRE TODO esas lentes aparte de evitar que sea detectada la VERDADERA FIRMA RADAR del avión...

AJUSTA EL... EL... EL... EL... EL... 

RIESGO de su inversión.

Si ese telegram fuese cierto o se DIESE por sentado que es cierto, TODA LA INVERSIÓN en ese aparato se vendría abajo, ya que por costes, sino reintegra sus ventajas con una casi total invisibilidad SERÍA una inversión SINSENTIDO y quíen haya invertido en él hoy estaría casi en la ruína o peor aún estaría en la ruína y precisando buscar un avión que fuese bastante más barato de operar...

Si esas lentes NO EXISTIESEN sería preciso que ese avión no fuese expuesto a ser cazado o de lo contrario, adios inversión... o habría que inventar o bien esas lentes o bien su EXISTENCIA...

En economía las cosas son HODIDAMENTE CHUNGAS... menos mal que las lentes hacen que ese Telegram sea cuestionable...


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania dice que Kissinger "no ha entendido nada" tras su propuesta para un proceso de paz con Rusia*

Las autoridades de Ucrania han criticado las recientes declaraciones del antiguo secretario de estado estadounidense Henry Kissinger en las que abogó por integrar los "cambios estratégicos" causados por la guerra para "lograr una paz a través de unas negociaciones". Kyiv ha manifestado que "incluso tras diez meses de guerra, no ha entendido nada".

El asesor de la Presidencia de Ucrania, Mijailo Podoliak, ha afirmado que Kissinger "no ha entendido la naturaleza de esta guerra ni su impacto sobre el orden mundial" y ha dicho que el exsecretario de estado "propone una receta simple, aunque le dé miedo decirla en alto": "apaciguar al agresor sacrificando parte del territorio de Ucrania con garantías de no agresión contra otros estados de Europa oriental".


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (19 Dic 2022)

Me encantan los lunes. A vosotros no?


----------



## Dado8 (19 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Si Rusia se retira de Melitopol Crimea estará muy cerca para los ukros , esperemos que no ocurra.



Surovikin ha mandado construir (muchas ya están construidas) unas defensas de la leche en toda esa frontera, además de estar almacenando tropas desde noviembre.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> No compares la situación en Cataluña con lo que ocurre en Ucrania. Cataluña no es tan importante a nivel mundial. Y sobre el tema del separatismo catalan, es muy simple. A cumplir la ley y punto. Y a llorar a la llorería, cansinos.
> 
> Lo único que me consuela es que si algo tienen los nacionalistas a la par que odio es cobardía, por eso sé que nunca serán independientes. Salvo que el imperio quiera, entonces todo puede ocurir.



Cataluña no quiere ser independiente, dejaria de robar al resto de Españoles y serian mas pobres


----------



## Dado8 (19 Dic 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Veo que es ud muy perspicaz para establecer mi edad y sobre todo mis vinculaciones y conocimientos del sector primario.
> 
> Yo he facilitado, sin caer en alardes técnicos, información concisa y fácil de entender que desmentía el argumento del cutre-blog que ud referenciaba según el cual los problemas de la subida de precios agrícolas y de los apuros que pasa el sector provienen de la estrategia de la granja a mesa europea (que ni siquiera se ha empezado a implementar).
> 
> ...



La soberanía alimentaria es la soberanía nacional, porque ante todo necesitamos comer, puedes vivir sin móvil, sin coche, sin comprar ropa cada mes, pero sin comida no pasas más de 4 semanas.

Por cierto, el patriota Rajoy vendió nuestras aguas (dulces) a empresas gabachas.









Más de la mitad del agua que consume España está en manos de 3 grandes grupos






www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Video de propaganda rusa que intenta convencer a hombres rusos de mediana edad para que se ofrezcan como voluntarios para ir a Ucrania y matar a personas inocentes para poder comprar teléfonos para sus hijas.

Pura locura…


----------



## Yomateix (19 Dic 2022)

El chanchullo tan extraño de reconocer que era un paquete bomba entregado por Ucrania....y días más tarde pasar a decir que era un lanzagranadas de los pocos existentes que se pueden usar con seguridad en interiores, sigue coleando.


*El jefe de la Policía de Polonia se niega a dimitir tras la explosión de un regalo procedente de Ucrania*
El comandante en jefe de la Policía de Polonia, Jaroslaw Szymczyk, se ha negado este lunes a dimitir tras la explosión de un regalo entregado por los servicios de seguridad de Ucrania durante una visita al país y *ha afirmado que es una "víctima"*.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El F-35 "invisible" fue interceptado sin problemas por dos cazas rusos de última generación*
> 
> La red social obtuvo imágenes de la próxima intercepción del caza estadounidense F-35 "invisible" sobre el Mar Báltico por dos Su-27 rusos. También se ve en el video el caza sueco de cuarta generación Saab JAS 39 Gripen.



Y @JAGGER durmiendo la mona con lo del mundial con argentina y no se ha enterado de la que acaba de liar los rusos, es una vergüenza de pájaro, millones tirados para "ná" bueno sí para hacer el ridicule


----------



## Yomateix (19 Dic 2022)

Hasta que no escale, desde Ucrania no van a parar.....lo preocupante es que en EEUU saben como son y siguen ordenando que se les suministre más armamento.


*Rusia afirma haber derribado cuatro misiles de fabricación estadounidense cerca de Ucrania*
El ejército ruso ha asegurado que ha derribado cuatro misiles Harm de fabricación estadounidense en su territorio, en la región de Belgorod -fronteriza con Ucrania-. "Cuatro misiles antirradar estadounidenses Harm fueron derribados en el espacio aéreo de la región de Belgorod", ha indicado el Ministerio ruso de Defensa en su informe de Telegram.


*El presidente ucraniano pide a los líderes occidentales una amplia gama de sistemas de armamento*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha pedido este lunes a los líderes occidentales reunidos en Letonia, entre ellos el primer ministro británico, Rishi Sunak, que le suministren una amplia gama de sistemas de armamento.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2022)

Galiciaverde dijo:


> Yo flipé en una exposición de pintura de la Caixa donde contaban que Picasso estudió Bellas Artes en Barcelona, cuando lo hizo en Coruña. En la actual Escuela de Arte y Superior de Diseño Pablo Picasso de Coruña, en el vestíbulo de entrada, están expuestas las calificaciones que obtuvo Picasso cuando estudiaba allí (dieces a porrillo), pues su padre era profesor del centro. Se lo hice ver a la guía y se quedó flipando cuando le dije que yo misma he visto esas calificaciones de Picasso en Coruña. La mujer flipaba porque nadie se lo había contado. Claro que 4 años después, fue la familiaa Barcelona, pero sus estudios en Bellas Artes fueron en Coruña y ahí hizo su primera exposición con 13 años de edad. Entonces no había límite inferior de edad para realizar estudios, si dabas el nivel de ingreso podías empezar los estudios siendo muy joven
> 
> De wikipedia:
> 
> ...




Ahondando sobre Picasso, en Francia consideran prácticamente, que es francés.
Incluso en su museo en París, los folletos están en francés, inglés y alemán. Y no hay en español. Dato sintomático


----------



## Malevich (19 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Y @JAGGER durmiendo la mona con lo del mundial con argentina y no se ha enterado de la que acaba de liar los rusos, es una vergüenza de pájaro, millones tirados para "ná" bueno sí para hacer el ridicule



Jagger iba con Inglaterra....


----------



## vil. (19 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> La soberanía alimentaria es la soberanía nacional, porque ante todo necesitamos comer, puedes vivir sin móvil, sin coche, sin comprar ropa cada mes, pero sin comida no pasas más de 4 semanas.
> 
> Por cierto, el patriota Rajoy vendió nuestras aguas (dulces) a empresas gabachas.



Sabes lo que suelen decir los LIBEGALES sobre esto:

- EL MERCADO PROVEERÁ....

Sabes porqué nos hemos liberado de esa soberanía, pues por algo bien simple ERA COSTOSA... y porqué es costosa, PUES porque almacenar alimentos es caro, muy caro, es más fácil consumir del arbol o tomar y llevar, pero ALMACENAR ES... ES... ES... ES...

ES, EVITAR EL RIESGO, o dicho de otro modo, almacenar es ASEGURAR EL RIESGO...

Riesgo... riesgo.... riesgo...

Saben cual es el truco para ahorrar costes de los LIBEGALES, pues sencillo::

- NO PAGAN EL COSTE DEL RIESGO Y... yasta...

Y como todo en esta vida tiene RIESGOS y son enormes mayormente, pues A TOMAR POR CULO, ellos son los más listos de la clase... 

Pero cuando el RIESGO SE HACE PRESENTE, entonces:

- LA CULPA ES DEL ESTADO, que no sabe gerenciar...

Son unas sabandijas, pero... como son capaces de vender humo, pues... LIBEGALES PUAG....


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Más desnazificados y desmilitarizados.

El actor Yevgenii Kolyasnikov, quien interpretó al protagonista principal en la película rusa “Vanka” y se unió a los kadyrovitas para cometer crímenes en Ucrania, recibió su merecido premio final de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Jagger iba con Inglaterra....



Ah pero no era pampino, argentino, el boludonazi es ahora anglofilo? entendido,,,,


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Voy a tratar de un tema que CREO no se está entendiendo nada bien y es el MOTIVO y la REALIDAD de esta guerra.
> 
> Esto es un foro de economía y NO MILITAR y no les voy a engañar para nada, la parte militar de una guerra es importante, pero NUNCA VITAL, lo vital es la parte económica y lo que podríamos apegar a esa realidad y que va intensamente unida, la LOGISTICA...
> 
> ...



RT
*Bloomberg: La crisis energética ya le cuesta a la UE un billón de dólares*

Publicado:19 dic 2022 11:57 GMT


----------



## Centinela (19 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Cataluña no quiere ser independiente, dejaria de robar al resto de Españoles y serian mas pobres




Pues que dejen de dar la coña ya, que cansa mucho. Y dinero ya no hay, así que a recuperar ese seny que tanto dicen tener y vuelvan a currar y a producir, que falta hace.


----------



## Don Pelayo (19 Dic 2022)

"Los militares rusos tienen un talento increíble para convertir cualquier pueblo con un par de plantaciones y una granja de cerdos en Verdún, en el que se muelen sus propias unidades, no las del enemigo" Strelkov, de su último informe.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

RT
*Moscú compara la política de la UE hacia Serbia con "una boda que empieza con infidelidad"*

Publicado:19 dic 2022 08:26 GMT


(...)En este contexto, la portavoz de la Cancillería rusa señaló que la UE intenta *llevar a Serbia hacia un "futuro hermoso"* y al mismo tiempo organiza *provocaciones contra Belgrado*. "Esto es traición desde el principio. Como una boda que empieza con infidelidad", resumió.

Asimismo, Zajárova resaltó que, en el norte de Kosovo, el riesgo de enfrentamiento armado es cada vez mayor. Argumentó que una situación similar se observó en Georgia en 2008, cuando el entonces presidente Mijaíl Saakashvili, que esperaba el ingreso de su país en la OTAN tras la cumbre de Bucarest, lanzó hostilidades en Osetia del Sur.


Pese a que a finales de noviembre Serbia y la autoproclamada región de Kosovo y Metojia lograron un acuerdo para poner fin a *la disputa sobre las matrículas de autos y otros documentos*, últimamente las tensiones entre Belgrado y Pristina han vuelto a agudizarse. 
La escalada se produce después del despliegue de la Policía de Kosovo en zonas pobladas mayormente por personas de etnia serbia, acto calificado por Belgrado como *ilegal* y de *abuso a los serbios* en la república autoproclamada.
El pasado viernes, Serbia envió una solicitud al comandante de la KFOR, la misión de la OTAN para el mantenimiento de la paz en Kosovo, para desplegar 1.000 miembros de su Ejército y Policía en la autoproclamada república. 
Por su parte, la KFOR anunció que ha aumentado su presencia en el norte de Kosovo y vigila atentamente el desarrollo de los acontecimientos. Asimismo, comunicaron que la misión llevará a cabo en los próximos días ejercicios militares regulares cerca de una de sus bases.


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

Mientras Putiniano no se atreve a reventar el palacio del Farlopero. Este ha ordenado derribar el avión del presidente ruso.

Il-96-300PU RA-96022 ingresó al espacio aéreo de Bielorrusia.

El segundo Il-96-300PU RA-96020 despegó de otro aeródromo.

Dos aviones más de Putin en San Petersburgo, uno - RA-96014 también despegaron.

Esto se hace para confundir los servicios del estado vecino. Únicamente para que el tablero no fuera derribado.

Es decir, entienden que Kyiv lo hará sin la menor vacilación si surge la oportunidad.

Y lo entienden bastante claro.

A.Shariy


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)

paconan dijo:


> ¿Preguntaste cómo es el complejo de inferioridad de todo el estado?
> El Fondo de Inversión Directa del Estado de Rusia (RDIF) anunció oficialmente que Argentina ganó la Copa del Mundo porque compró activamente la vacuna Sputnik de Putin.
> No es una broma.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)

HAJAJJAJAA HUAWEI CIERRA EN RUSIA

ejque socios de china!!

HAJAJAJAJJA


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Hoy........


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Snowball (19 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ahondando sobre Picasso, en Francia consideran prácticamente, que es francés.
> Incluso en su museo en París, los folletos están en francés, inglés y alemán. Y no hay en español. Dato sintomático



Un compi Búlgaro con el que trabaje en España se sorprendió al decirle que Picasso era Español. Se pensaba que era Francés...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)

GUAT TE FAC COLEGA



rejon dijo:


> Video de propaganda rusa que intenta convencer a hombres rusos de mediana edad para que se ofrezcan como voluntarios para ir a Ucrania y matar a personas inocentes para poder comprar teléfonos para sus hijas.
> 
> Pura locura…


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Pues que dejen de dar la coña ya, que cansa mucho. Y dinero ya no hay, así que a recuperar ese seny que tanto dicen tener y vuelvan a currar y a producir, que falta hace.



siempre lo hicieron desde la Republica con aranceles y prohibición al resto de España como la ley Cambó
Una vez dentro de la UE, van cuesta abajo y sin freno


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Putin hace una hora que está en Minsk.


----------



## Argentium (19 Dic 2022)

_Perdió el 2,40% SOLO en el fin de semana_

*Regulador alemán: nivel total de almacenamiento de gas del 87,96% (frente al 90,23% comunicado el viernes)*
13:34 || 19/12/2022


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram
El dron *Okhotnik* superará a los drones de la OTAN en sus características — Rostec


----------



## Snowball (19 Dic 2022)

Los ukros al final se cepillan a algun pez gordo a lo carrero blanco...

*Ukraine Attempted 'Decapitation Strike' Of Russia's Top General, Even As US Tried To Stop It*

US officials cited in the report say that Ukraine's military and intelligence attempted to assassinate General Valery Gerasimov, Chief of the General Staff of the Russian Armed Forces, even after American officials urged against such a brazen action of unpredictable consequences, on fears it would invite uncontrollable Russian military escalation. 

While the key details embedded within the dozens of pages-long NYT Saturday report have received scant notice in broader US mainstream media, Russian state media has certainly already taken note, with TASS - among others - highlighting it.


----------



## Centinela (19 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> siempre lo hicieron desde la Republica con aranceles y prohibición al resto de España como la ley Cambó
> Una vez dentro de la UE, van cuesta abajo y sin freno




Pues ahora sin doping y jugando con las mismas reglas que todos, ya está bien de privilegios para unos a costa de todos. Si somos iguales en el papel, ahora seámoslo en la realiad.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Il Russo

*Osos en vuelo ahora mismo.*


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Esto es como el que falsifica las notas para enseñárselas a los padres, y pone sobresalientes... cuando sus padres saben que no coge los libros ni por equivocación. Deberían cortarse un poquito.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Tiene cojones esta japuta:  

*Rusia acusa a Estados Unidos de aumentar su presencia "sobre el terreno" en Ucrania.*
Rusia ha acusado a Estados Unidos de implicarse "cada vez más" en el conflicto ucraniano y aumentar su presencia "sobre el terreno", lo que amenaza con una confrontación directa entre Moscú y Washington. "Tras el sonado fracaso en Afganistán, Estados Unidos se involucra cada vez más en un nuevo conflicto", ha dicho la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova.


----------



## vil. (19 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> *Bloomberg: La crisis energética ya le cuesta a la UE un billón de dólares*
> 
> Publicado:19 dic 2022 11:57 GMT



Independientemente de la realidad de las cifras, que eso dependería mucho de conocer el estado de esas cifras de no haber pasado lo de Ucrania y eso es imposible, lo que realmente importa es que para quienes corresponde asumen que esto no es GASTO, es INVERSIÓN... su deseo es que esta INVERSIÓN HAGA POSIBLE en el futuro una reducción de los costes energéticos... 

Aquí el problema es que la inversión empiece a crecer sostenidamente en el tiempo y quienes la financian se den cuenta que llegado a un punto el riesgo aumenta, con lo cual esa INVERSION va a empezar a suponer POR SI MISMA un coste que en cuanto empiece a crecer puede llegar a ser insostenible, con lo cual la inversión que un día fue, dejará de ser y la pretensión que un día se tuvo dejará de existir...

JUAN, decía en un post anterior tenía una pretensión (su casita), hizo una inversión, hipoteca+reparaciones y un buen día acabó con una enorme deuda, que hizo que la pretensión dejase de tener sentido y su inversión pasase a ser un castigo, que venía en forma de factura cada mes y de haber incurrido en una mora, hubiese subido como la espuma...


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (19 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El F-35 "invisible" fue interceptado sin problemas por dos cazas rusos de última generación*
> 
> La red social obtuvo imágenes de la próxima intercepción del caza estadounidense F-35 "invisible" sobre el Mar Báltico por dos Su-27 rusos. También se ve en el video el caza sueco de cuarta generación Saab JAS 39 Gripen.



Joder, ese manejo a una mano con el móvil y todo, sacando fotos.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Perdió el 2,40% SOLO en el fin de semana_
> 
> *Regulador alemán: nivel total de almacenamiento de gas del 87,96% (frente al 90,23% comunicado el viernes)*
> 13:34 || 19/12/2022



Tienen el almacenamiento en un 87.96% tremendo owned a Orcoputia, que es absolutamente prescindible.

Lo ven?

87.96% de almacenamiento cuando cacareaban que morirían de frio.


----------



## dabuti (19 Dic 2022)

APAGONES AHORA POR TODA UCRANIA.

-9 EN KIEF HOY.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
19 DEC, 11:09
*Ukrenergo announces blackouts in nine regions of Ukraine*
The company pointed out that critical infrastructure facilities would be prioritized, and "the resumption of power supply to household consumers can take a long time"






© AP Photo/Efrem Lukatsky
KIEV, December 19. /TASS/. Emergency blackouts are in effect in nine regions of Ukraine, the operator Ukrenergo reported on Monday.
"As of the morning of December 19, there was a difficult situation in the Ukrainian power system. The most difficult situation is in the Central, Eastern and Dnieper regions. The emergency shutdown schedules were introduced in the Sumy, Kharkov, Poltava, Dnepropetrovsk, Kirovograd, Zhitomir, Chernigov, Cherkasy, Kiev regions and in Kiev," the company said in a message on its Telegram channel.
It is also noted that a difficult situation was observed in the Kiev-controlled areas of the Zaporozhye region.
The company pointed out that critical infrastructure facilities would be prioritized, and "the resumption of power supply to household consumers can take a long time."

On Monday night, an air raid alert was declared in several regions of Ukraine and explosions at critical infrastructure facilities were reported.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Il Russo
La Planta Antonov de Kiev, en llamas.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

No solo geeranios, también tulipanes.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Hoy Ucrania es más libre, la UE más fuerte y Rusia más tercermundista.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

*Ultima hora*

Los usuarios de Twitter prefieren que Elon Musk *no siga al frente de la empresa**.* Así lo han indicado en una encuesta en la que han votado 17,5 millones de personas y que fue lanzada por el propio multimillonario a través de su perfil, donde *aseguró que el resultado sería vinculante*. Así,* el 57% de los participantes se han decantado porque dé un paso atrás. *De cualquier modo, el multimillonario, que seguirá siendo el propietario de la firma, ya había avisado de que solo sería el CEO del pájaro azul de forma temporal.

El sondeo ha estado abierto durante 12 horas, en las que ha votado cerca del 8%
de todos los usuarios de Twitter, y tenía una pregunta era clara: "¿*Debo seguir al frente de Twitter*? Acataré los resultados de este sondeo", decía el tuit del empresario, que a continuación advirtió: "Como dice el proverbio,* cuidado con lo que deseas*, que puedes acabar consiguiéndolo".


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy Ucrania es más libre, la UE más fuerte y Rusia más tercermundista.



Ley del espejo y tal...


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Segundo vídeo. Los "somalíes" en el tiro al pato.


----------



## piru (19 Dic 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Joder, ese manejo a una mano con el móvil y todo, sacando fotos.



La rusada del día


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (19 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> claro, claro
> 
> por eso Putin invade Ucrania mediante un plan secreto de la OTAN que conoce un sueco.....



Y resumido en 3 páginas, me espero al director cut.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Pues que dejen de dar la coña ya, que cansa mucho. Y dinero ya no hay, así que a recuperar ese seny que tanto dicen tener y vuelvan a currar y a producir, que falta hace.



¿Con qué energía? si se puede producir pero no va a ser industria pesada.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Mientras Putiniano no se atreve a reventar el palacio del Farlopero. Este ha ordenado derribar el avión del presidente ruso.
> 
> Il-96-300PU RA-96022 ingresó al espacio aéreo de Bielorrusia.
> 
> ...



Un momento que he estado haciendo cosas en mi vida y me pierdo estas cosas.

¿El ejercito ruso le ha dado una buena colleja a farlopas en su palacio?.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2022)

Putin llega a Minsk.

Por cierto, el que saluda a Putin tras Lukashenko...es el propio hijo de Lukashenko


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

Impresionantes imágenes de las instalaciones eléctricas calcinadas en Kiev tras los ataques de los drones Shahid


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Centinela (19 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Con qué energía? si se puede producir pero no va a ser industria pesada.




Con la que podamos conseguir


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> No compares la situación en Cataluña con lo que ocurre en Ucrania. Cataluña no es tan importante a nivel mundial. Y sobre el tema del separatismo catalan, es muy simple. A cumplir la ley y punto. Y a llorar a la llorería, cansinos.
> 
> Lo único que me consuela es que si algo tienen los nacionalistas* a la par que odio es cobardía*, por eso sé que nunca serán independientes. *Salvo que el imperio quiera*, entonces todo puede ocurir.



*a la par que odio es cobardía








Barcelona, ciudad de barricadas: más de 200 años de revueltas en la capital catalana


Durante siglos, la urbe ha destacado por los tumultos y alzamientos ciudadanos de manera cíclica




www.eldiario.es





Salvo que el imperio quiera  *






t.me/Irinamar_Z/12780


----------



## Centinela (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *a la par que odio es cobardía
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los que se alzaban no eran nacionalistas, los nacionalistas como Companys suelen ser cobardes. Huyen como ratas a la primera de cambio.


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> RT
> *Moscú compara la política de la UE hacia Serbia con "una boda que empieza con infidelidad"*
> 
> Publicado:19 dic 2022 08:26 GMT
> ...



Otros dicen que es boda con escopeta...


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

Fuentes ucranianas informan que el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está "saturando" Bakhmut (Artyomovsk) con infantería para evitar la captura de esta ciudad estratégica por las fuerzas del PMC ruso "Wagner".
Las fuerzas de defensa territorial y los guardias fronterizos fueron enviados apresuradamente a Bakhmut.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



En Yemen no los veré seguro.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Con la que podamos conseguir



Eso si se puede hacer.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Joder, ese manejo a una mano con el móvil y todo, sacando fotos.



Al ruski le van a volar unos cuantos puntos del carnet.


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Desde luego, los crímenes del franquismo no los van a investigar. eso está claro...
Y ¿Por cual 'todo por la patria' dicen qué están?


----------



## ignorante (19 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hablan de federalismo y resulta que las comunidades autonomas españolas tienen mas competencias que los landers alemanes o el Ulster despues de una guerra civil, eso demuestra que los micronacionalismos perifericos nunca se conformaran y siempre pediran mas, la solucion esta clara, volver a un sistema centralizado como el frances y eliminar las comunidades autonomas de la constitucion española.



¿Seguro?

Eso estaría bien con algunos ejemplos.

Pongo uno, pero en sentido contrario: La (no) extradición de Puigdemont la decidió el tribunal de un estado federal de Alemania, sin la intervención de Berlín. En España esas cosas pasan obligatoriamente por Madrid.

Y que conste que los nacionalismos e independentismos per sé me parecen un alegato racista (reivindicaciones sobre competencias concretas me parecen ok). Y creo que muchas veces sería más eficiente hacer más cosas juntos que separados (poner la justicia en una sola ciudad probablemente no; pero una web del INEM en vez de 17 seguro que sí).


----------



## JoseGonzalo (19 Dic 2022)

Es tan inusual ver algún foro en el que la gente apoya a Rusia ...


----------



## ZARGON (19 Dic 2022)

Ya estan en Palacio
Ojala generen buenas noticias


----------



## EUROPIA (19 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> En Yemen no los veré seguro.




Ni en el Dombas desde 2014.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

En Kiev y regiones hay grandes problemas con el suministro de agua, graves cortes de energía.

La planta de Antonov y el Centro de Logística de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania todavía están en llamas, la intensidad del fuego es alta.

En Artemovsk, el enemigo se queja de la falta de agua y sangre para los heridos, debido al clima no pueden trabajar y la artillería trabajó sobre el enemigo durante toda la noche.

Centro de Maryinka ya bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas RF.

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## Argentium (19 Dic 2022)

Ahora el carbón NO ES el máximo contaminante y de lo más pernicioso para el cambio climático, ahora ES sano, "la necesidad tiene cara de hereje$$$$"  Han perdido TODA autoridad moral, la pena es que eso sólo lo notarán los que piensan.

*Según la AIE, el consumo mundial de carbón va camino de alcanzar su máximo histórico este año.*
14:44 || 19/12/2022


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy Ucrania es más libre, la UE más fuerte y Rusia más tercermundista.



Y Argentina tricampeón mundial


----------



## Argentium (19 Dic 2022)

*El flujo de gas de Gazprom a China batió un nuevo récord diario el 17 de diciembre.*
14:47 || 19/12/2022


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

Que el Goebbels del cómico (Arestovich) ha declarado que Artyomovsk "no es importante"...
Sí, ahí donde están tirando a decenas de miles a la picadora de carne de la artillería rusa.
Y no parece que estén muy preocupados por ello.


----------



## Peineto (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El objetivo político de las sanciones económicas
> 
> 
> Hace unos días, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, anunció la semana pasada que Rusia prepara su respuesta a la imposición del G7 y la Unión Europea de un tope al crudo ruso. La importancia de…
> ...



Por fin se ha manifestado la mano invisible del mercado, que todo lo soluciona, en forma del intento de control de precios por parte de la parte contratante de la compra de petróleo es la parte contratante del libre mercado, que contrata el libre precio que intenta imponer a la parte vendedora, etc. 
Esta gentuza ha vuelto al capitalismo del siglo XIX sin enterarse siquiera de que va el juego. Es que este espectáculo de burrera colosal me tiene perplejo.Es imposible ser más idiotas, imposible. No es la mano, es la pezuña en la zahúrda de mierda hasta los topes.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Ahora el carbón NO ES el máximo contaminante y de lo más pernicioso para el cambio climático, ahora ES sano, "la necesidad tiene cara de hereje$$$$"  Han perdido TODA autoridad moral, la pena es que eso sólo lo notarán los que piensan.



El que ha perdido es el lobby ratuso que financia a los verdes. 

Y ten en cuenta que USA ya logró ganar energía con fusión nuclear. Ahora es una cuestión de tiempo... en unos años la chulería de Rusia, Irán y demás moromierders se va al carajo.

Qué lo disfrutes!


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

El primer subdirector de Rostec, Artyakov, declaró que la producción de sistemas Iskander y misiles para ellos se había multiplicado desde el inicio de la SMO.
También se afirma que Rusia ha aumentado significativamente la producción de varios drones tácticos.
Además, también ha aumentado la producción de diversos vehículos blindados de orugas y ruedas, así como de diversas armas de fuego.
No se han mencionado cifras concretas, pero es bastante obvio que si la producción pasa a un sistema de seis días y tres turnos, la tasa de producción de armamento ha aumentado. Es probable que los resultados de esta acumulación sean visibles en la próxima primavera y verano, cuando la industria esté en su punto álgido.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Destrucción del helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano

Por la mañana, una unidad antiaérea del 11º regimiento del Frente Nacional de la DNR alcanzó un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano cerca de Donetsk. Cayó cerca de una zona boscosa próxima al asentamiento de Pervomayskoye.

Coordenadas: 48.119984, 37.598231.

A juzgar por varios vídeos aparecidos en la red, se produjo un incendio en uno de los tableros tras el impacto de la munición. Se extinguió, pero el Mi-8 siniestrado realizó un aterrizaje de emergencia y se estrelló.

El momento del impacto del misil no fue captado en las imágenes. Sin embargo, existe cierta probabilidad de que los cazas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas "sorprendieran" al helicóptero saliendo del ataque tras ganar altura para lanzar cohetes desde el voladizo del helicóptero. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## workforfood (19 Dic 2022)

El gobierno Ucraniano miente como respira como van a justificar cientos de miles de muertos por entrar en la OTAN. Se le ofreció ser neutral y dar autonomía al Donbass y en vez de eso se han metido en una guerra contra un gigante, Rusia. Ellos saben que o venden propaganda a un pueblo fanatizado e ignorante que las guillotinas pueden salir rápido para Kiev. Zelenski y todo su gobierno ya hace tiempo que no gobiernan para intereses Ucranianos y sí para intereses de USA y UK. Cuánto va a durar esto hasta que su pueblo tonto y manipulado eche a su gobierno con grandes fortunas en paraísos fiscales.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Ataque al PS 330/110 Nivki de Kiev

Los atentos compañeros del canal WarJournal @warjournaltg han analizado con detalle las imágenes del ataque nocturno de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a una instalación en Kiev y han determinado que el objetivo de la incursión del dron kamikaze Geran era la subestación 330/110 Nivki.

A juzgar por el vídeo del lugar de llegada, la munición alcanzó al menos un autotransformador de 330 kV. El fuego se extinguió poco antes del amanecer: al parecer, el aparato ha quedado inutilizado y no puede repararse.

Coordenadas: 50.4761111, 30.4095556

El vídeo también muestra las medidas adoptadas para proteger las instalaciones de la subestación mediante la colocación de sacos de arena en los elementos y la instalación de barreras de protección.

Sin embargo, esto último no surtió efecto: en uno de los disparos se puede ver que una munición que voló hacia el autotransformador atravesó el muro e impactó con éxito en el objetivo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

En Artemivsk. Para el mediodía del 19.12.

1. La lucha por Opytne continúa. El ritmo de avance aquí es lento. Se lucha prácticamente por todas las casas y puestos. Aún no hay señales de retirada enemiga.

2. El enemigo intenta concentrar reservas cerca de Chasov Yar para contraatacar cerca de Klescheyevka y Kurdyumovka y estabilizar el frente. Las unidades que operaban anteriormente en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya aparecen en el anverso. Ahora están siendo arrojados al horno de la picadora de carne de Artemivsk para mantener la ciudad.

3. Los nuestros siguen presionando en Podgorodne y en la zona industrial. En las zonas residenciales de la periferia sureste de Artemivsk sigue sin haber avances serios. Al mismo tiempo, se intensifica el bombardeo de las fuerzas de las AFU en Artemivsk, cerca de Chasov Yar y cerca de Krasnaia Gora.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

EE.UU. no puede garantizar una ayuda estable a Kiev

"El éxito de la contraofensiva ucraniana se ha estancado tanto en el este como en el sur, lo que ha permitido a las fuerzas rusas atrincherarse a fondo. Un invierno frío ralentizará los combates, pero los dirigentes ucranianos temen que Rusia esté preparando una gran ofensiva en un futuro próximo, posiblemente incluso sobre Kiev", sostiene Politico.

Biden se enfrenta a un reto importante en esta línea de desarrollo. ¿Cómo se comportará el Congreso (de mayoría republicana), que ya ha anunciado su intención de reducir el apoyo financiero y militar a Ucrania, o de someter la ayuda a diversas inspecciones y controles?









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Destrucción del helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano
> 
> Por la mañana, una unidad antiaérea del 11º regimiento del Frente Nacional de la DNR alcanzó un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano cerca de Donetsk. Cayó cerca de una zona boscosa próxima al asentamiento de Pervomayskoye.
> 
> ...



@Harman, seguramente este es el Mi-8 derribado.

Por cierto... ¿Cómo consigues que el foro muestre los links de telegram correctamente?









AZgeopolitics


War,politics,geopolitics,geoeconomy,history for everyone




t.me





Las fuerzas de la RPDC derribaron un helicóptero Mi-8 multiusos de la AFU cerca de la aldea de Tonenkoe, que se encuentra cerca de Donetsk en dirección a Avdiivka.El segundo helicóptero "observa" el choque del primero.


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

Recomiendo fuertemente





BOOOOOOOOOÕØŒŌÔÖÒOOO00OOOMMMM UCRANIA TIENE VÍA LIBRE PARA ATACAR TEERITORIO RUSO


Noticias de Israel El presidente ruso Vladimir Putin no está contento con la nueva política y ha amenazado con responder con ataques nucleares preventivos. Estados Unidos ya no prohibirá a Ucrania ejecutar ataques con aviones no tripulados en territorio ruso. El ejército ucraniano ya ha...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Limansky, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las AFU - resumen

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, más de 20 combatientes ucranianos, BMPs y 2 vehículos fueron destruidos en las áreas de Ivanovka, Oblast de Kharkiv, y Novoselovskoye, LNR.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, fueron derrotadas las unidades de las AFU concentradas en las zonas de Stelmakhivka, Chervona Dibrova LNR y cerca de la silvicultura Serebryansky. Cerca de Rozovka LNR, 4 SMM ucranianos fueron destruidos. Las pérdidas enemigas en la dirección Krasno-Limansky ascendieron hasta 70 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk las fuerzas rusas ocuparon líneas más ventajosas. Los intentos del enemigo de reconocer las posiciones rusas en la dirección de Spornoye, Novhorodske, Vodyanoye, Leninskoye y Nevelskoye DNR fueron desbaratados. Más de 130 combatientes ucranianos, 2 tanques, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 vehículos fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, la brigada de defensa territorial de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, que realizó intentos infructuosos de ataque en las zonas de Novomikhailovka, Vladimirovka y Novoselk DNR, fue derrotada. 2 ERG enemigos fueron destruidos cerca de Nikolskoye DNR. Las pérdidas del enemigo en esta dirección ascendieron a 80 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate, 3 camionetas.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24052









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> todas las centrales llevan parque de transformación o subestación y si es de 400KV su superficie es muy grande
> lo mas seguro que los campos electricos confundan a la chatarra volante rusa, ya que las lineas y trafos son como grandes antenas....
> 
> gilipollas, ignorante



Pensabamos que Rusia estaba bombardeando instalaciones electricas Ucranianas... Y ahora resulta que la chatarra rusa ni siquiera tiene sistema de guía inercial. El problema de tragarse la propaganda es que decis una cosa y al minuto siguiente la contraria.
Y no, los trafos no son antenas gigantes.
Vuelvete al módulo de albañilería.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> @Harman, seguramente este es el Mi-8 derribado.
> 
> Por cierto... ¿Cómo consigues que el foro muestre los links de telegram correctamente?
> 
> ...



_Pulsando "Context"_












AZgeopolitics


War,politics,geopolitics,geoeconomy,history for everyone




t.me


----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



El Gobierno de PODEMOS    
...Que cosa mas gilipollas es ser de hizkierdas en este país.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Pulsando "Context"_
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1297953
> 
> ...



Genial, muchas gracias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2022)

muchachohhh, ahorahh nohh volvimohh a ilusionahh



JAGGER dijo:


> Recomiendo fuertemente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peineto (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Cortocircuito" t.me/boris_rozhin/73092 le ocurrió a la misión de la Unión Europea en la capital de la RCA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acción, reacción, combustión espontánea.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

El 19 de diciembre, la Fuerza de Misiles del Ejército Popular de Liberación de China lanzó un misil balístico de tipo desconocido desde un campo de pruebas de Mongolia Interior.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

La población polaca se prepara activamente para la guerra con Rusia

A través de los medios de comunicación, la televisión, las campañas publicitarias y los carteles, se está preparando a la población para un enfrentamiento armado con Rusia.

Se está preparando activamente a la población polaca para la guerra con Rusia a través de los medios de comunicación, la televisión, la publicidad y los carteles, y se la está preparando para la confrontación armada con Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Destruido sistema ucraniano de misiles tierra-aire S-300









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (19 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El Gobierno de PODEMOS
> ...Que cosa mas gilipollas es ser de hizkierdas en este país.



Es mucho más gilipollesco ser facha. Los voxeras , estarían montando la 2º división azul y pidiendo más pasta para Zopensky que es de hecho lo que ya estan haciendo en la oposición.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

_1025h_

El ejército ruso ha tomado la ofensiva en Liman y sigue asaltando Artemivsk y Avdiyivka - lo principal de un informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas han tomado la ofensiva cerca de Kremenna-Svatovo y están asaltando las zonas de Stelmakhivka, Makiivka, Chervonopopivka y Belogorovka en la RNL.
▪ En la DNR, el ejército ruso está atacando en los distritos de Artemivsk, Verkhnekamenskoye, Bakhmutskoye, Podgorodne, Kleshcheevka, Andreevka, Krasnogorovka Aleksandropil, Marinka, Peremoga y Novomikhailovka.
▪ En la dirección de Liman, las tropas rusas también alcanzaron posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en los distritos de Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Chervonopopivka y Dibrova en la RNL.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo cuatro ataques con misiles y siete ataques aéreos UAV Shahid-136 y efectuaron 55 bombardeos con MLRS. Infraestructuras críticas afectadas
▪ El ejército ruso comenzó la jornada utilizando ataques con vehículos aéreos no tripulados.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es mucho más gilipollesco ser facha. Lo voxeras , estarían montando la 2º división azul y pidiendo más pasta para Zopensky que es de hecho lo que ya estan haciendo en la oposición.



No sé, mira Trump, no se ve muy rojo, y quiere cortar con lo de Ucrania. Lo que es evidente es que todos los gobiernos de la EU, de un signo u otro, están a partir un piñón con el simpático Zelensky.


----------



## dabuti (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Iskra (19 Dic 2022)

*Kiev se refiere a Putin como "demonio" y dice que Kissinger "no entiende nada" cuando propone la paz con Rusia
*
El asesor presidencial de Ucrania, Mijaíl Podoliak*,* afirmó: "Cualquier acuerdo con el demonio, una mala paz a expensas de territorios de Ucrania, será una victoria para [Vladímir] Putin y una receta de éxito para los autócratas de todo el mundo […]. Eso sólo aumentará el apetito de Rusia, incrementará significativamente la agresividad de Rusia, multiplicará nuevos conflictos en el mundo, convertirá los misiles en una herramienta de las relaciones internacionales y llevará a una era de inestabilidad en una nueva búsqueda atómica por parte de estados no nucleares".

Sobre el exsecretario de Estado de EE.UU. Henry Kissinger, Podoliak opinó que "no entiende que si queda claro a toda la potencial escoria que no hay adultos en casa, es decir, que el derecho internacional no funciona, eso significa que la seguridad de los países no nucleares sólo puede garantizarse con la presencia de armas nucleares, y no estoy seguro de que le fuera a gustar el curso de los acontecimientos".

Kissinger se mostró a favor de la ayuda militar a Ucrania en su conflicto armado con Rusia, pero también apoyó las negociaciones de paz entre ambos países y criticó la expansión de la OTAN hacia las fronteras del país eurasiático. Asimismo, afirmó que si Rusia no se retiraba de los 4 territorios recientemente reunificados, debería apoyarse la realización de referéndums en dichas regiones bajo supervisión internacional. 
@elOJOen


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Ya estan en Palacio
> Ojala generen buenas noticias



El Lukas es un oso auténtico.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Cómo puede afectar la prohibición de emitir canales en ruso a la crisis política de Moldavia

El 17 de diciembre, el gobierno moldavo revocó las licencias de emisión de seis canales en lengua rusa. La lista de canales indeseables incluía First in Moldova, RTR-Moldova, NTV-Moldova, TV6, Accent TV y Orhei TV.

Según la primera ministra del país, Natalia Gavrilica, violaron el "código de servicios audiovisuales" y reflejaron de forma manipuladora los acontecimientos del país. El presidente del Parlamento moldavo, Igor Grosu, declaró directamente que los canales en ruso estaban "lavando el cerebro" a los residentes del país e incitándoles al odio.

¿En qué contexto está ocurriendo esto?

La prohibición de canales de televisión coincidió con el debate sobre la lengua del Estado. Recientemente, el partido gobernante moldavo Acción y Solidaridad empezó a explorar la posibilidad de sustituir la expresión "lengua moldava" de la Constitución del país por "lengua rumana". Está previsto introducir enmiendas a la ley básica en la primavera de 2023.

Ya en 2013, el Tribunal Constitucional de Moldavia dictaminó que, según la declaración de independencia del país, el rumano es la lengua estatal. Las batallas legislativas sobre este tema llevan más de 30 años, pero han decidido llevarlas a un punto crítico justo ahora.

¿Cómo está reaccionando el público a todo esto?

La noticia de la revocación de las licencias de los canales de televisión en ruso ha causado descontento entre los moldavos, que ya están agitados y protestan regularmente contra las autoridades oficiales.

▪ En Chisinau y sus alrededores se dice que la decisión de prohibir la emisión de los canales de televisión se tomó tras una reciente visita del presidente en funciones, Maia Sandu, a Estados Unidos.

▪ Inmediatamente hubo nuevas convocatorias de manifestaciones antigubernamentales y otra ronda de negatividad contra el equipo del presidente en funciones. Incluso sin "activistas prorrusos", la gente estaba descontenta con las políticas de las autoridades, como la inacción para resolver los problemas energéticos y el aumento del presupuesto de defensa a expensas de otras cuestiones.

▪ Sandu también ha "calentado" recientemente a la opinión pública al declarar que los conciertos moldavos en los que niños interpretaban canciones soviéticas con uniformes militares soviéticos deberían ser investigados por el Servicio de Información y Seguridad por riesgos para la seguridad nacional.

▪ La dirigente moldavo, sin embargo, no tuvo reparos en agradecer abiertamente a las autoridades de Bucarest su ayuda para resolver la crisis. Y esto en un momento en que se la acusa de planes para despojar a Moldavia de su soberanía y unir el país a Rumanía.

Cabe preguntarse por qué las autoridades moldavas toman decisiones manifiestamente impopulares en una situación ya de por sí difícil. Todo indica que Chisinau está provocando deliberadamente a la población a nuevas protestas para sumir al empobrecido país en un caos aún mayor.

En estas aguas turbulentas, las autoridades moldavas en funciones pretenden pescar mucho. En condiciones de inestabilidad política pueden establecer fácilmente amplios poderes para sí mismos y deshacerse de todas las personas indeseables.

Al mismo tiempo, pueden organizar una redistribución de los activos financieros y finalmente aplastar cualquier actividad de oposición.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Destruido sistema ucraniano de misiles tierra-aire S-300
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han destruido cientos de esos
Ya deberian quedar muy pocos...


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El Gobierno de PODEMOS
> ...Que cosa mas gilipollas es ser de hizkierdas en este país.



Preocúpate de los tuyos, que nosotros ya nos estamos preocupando de los nuestros.


----------



## delhierro (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé, mira Trump, no se ve muy rojo, y quiere cortar con lo de Ucrania. Lo que es evidente es que todos los gobiernos de la EU, de un signo u otro, están a partir un piñón con el simpático Zelensky.



Trump siguio armando , entrenando , financiando el gobierno de Zopesky durante todo su mandato. Los gobiernos de europa son rehenes del yanqui. Nadie quiere acabar como Tsipras o como Iglesias con una horda de matones en la puerta de su casa.

Es facil decirlo desde el anonimato donde todos somos valientes, pero oponerse a la embajada es un camino de ida. De hecho es como decia Fidel "Patria o muerte". Y no nos engañemos suele ser muerte, se lo puedes preguntar a Gadafi, a Milosevich, a Sadam, al propio Chavez y a muchos otros.

Los que no tragan son denostrados ( da igual su color politico ) , sobornados, colorineados o asesinados, solo unos pocos resisten en todo el mundo. El bielorruso uno de ellos, pero es que salio con un AK en mano la ultima vez, Kim el coreano, y poco más. Putin y el Chino no quieren liderar otro mundo, quieren ingenuamente su parte de este, así que el primero ha ido dejando tirados a sus aliados y el segundo más listo se esta armando hasta los dientes y no saldra hasta que no le convenga.

Si estamos viendo a Putin sacar los dientes, no es por idealismo, es porque los anglos es su bendita ansia no le han dejado otro remedio. Le han obligado a dar batalla.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ley del espejo y tal...



Realmente tiene razón, cada vez más en Europa la gente da más importancia a la libertad que al estatismo decimonónico, que es la contrapartida. Eso no quita que tengamos problemas en Europa, por supuesto que existen, pero de todo esto saldrá beneficiado la UE y Ucrania. Se os debería meter en la cabeza que Rusia nunca va a poder controlar Ucrania entera, y mucho menos después de esto, pero es que ni de coña en muchas generaciones


----------



## delhierro (19 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Han destruido cientos de esos
> Ya deberian quedar muy pocos...



Quieren mandarle los de Grecia. La locura de los rusos en las ultimas decadas les llevo a rearmar a los paises OTAN por cuatro € mal contados.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

JoseGonzalo dijo:


> Es tan inusual ver algún foro en el que la gente apoya a Rusia ...



Ya, afortunadamente hay menos tontos


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Rusia pretende invadir Moldavia en 2023 - jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de la Información
▪ "La cuestión no es si Rusia decidirá invadir Moldavia, sino cuándo ocurrirá: a principios de año, en enero, febrero, o más tarde, en marzo, abril. Sabemos que Rusia tiene intención de seguir adelante y planea reunificarse con la región de Transdniéster, que es territorio moldavo", declaró Alexandru Mustyatse.
▪ Posteriormente, el Servicio de Información y Seguridad moldavo desmintió en lo esencial las declaraciones de su jefe.
Supuestamente no se refería al ataque de Rusia a Moldavia, sino a un nuevo intento del ejército ruso de forzar un "corredor terrestre" hacia Transdniestria a través de Ucrania.
▪ "La tarea rusa de crear un corredor terrestre hacia Transnistria sigue siendo relevante hoy en día, y una nueva ofensiva rusa en esta dirección podría tener lugar en 2023." - dijo el Servicio.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

En Artemivsk. Mediodía del 19.12.

1. La lucha por Opytne continúa. El ritmo de avance aquí es lento. Se lucha prácticamente por todas las casas y calles. Aún no hay señales de retirada enemiga.

2. El enemigo intenta concentrar reservas en la zona de Chasov Yar para contraatacar en las zonas de Klescheyevka y Kurdyumovka y estabilizar el frente. Las unidades que operaban anteriormente en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya aparecen en primera línea. Ahora se les arroja al horno de la picadora de carne de Artemivsk para tratar de retener la ciudad.

3. Los nuestros siguen presionando en Podgorodne y en la zona industrial. En las zonas residenciales de la periferia sureste de Artemivsk sigue sin haber avances serios. Al mismo tiempo, aumenta el bombardeo sobre las fuerzas las AFU en Artemivsk, cerca de Chasov Yar y cerca de Krasnaya Gora.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El gobierno Ucraniano miente como respira como van a justificar cientos de miles de muertos por entrar en la OTAN. Se le ofreció ser neutral y dar autonomía al Donbass y en vez de eso se han metido en una guerra contra un gigante, Rusia. Ellos saben que o venden propaganda a un pueblo fanatizado e ignorante que las guillotinas pueden salir rápido para Kiev. Zelenski y todo su gobierno ya hace tiempo que no gobiernan para intereses Ucranianos y sí para intereses de USA y UK. Cuánto va a durar esto hasta que su pueblo tonto y manipulado eche a su gobierno con grandes fortunas en paraísos fiscales.



No se le ofreció nada, de hecho, fue Ucrania quien puso la "neutralidad" encima de la mesa a las pocas semanas de la invasión, yo no sé a qué pretendeis llevar la costumbre de no decir la verdad


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La población polaca se prepara activamente para la guerra con Rusia
> 
> A través de los medios de comunicación, la televisión, las campañas publicitarias y los carteles, se está preparando a la población para un enfrentamiento armado con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Laa putitas polacas merecen ser borradas del mapa


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

9 países de la UE contra el techo de precios del gas ruso - ministro de asuntos exteriores de Hungría

El Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores húngaro, Piotr Szijjártó, emitió un comunicado en el que afirmaba que nueve países de la UE votaron en contra de fijar un límite máximo de precios para el gas ruso durante una votación de prueba en la reunión de Ministros de Energía.
"Nueve países, entre ellos nosotros, estaban en contra del techo de precios, pero como se necesita una mayoría cualificada. Se obtuvo esta mayoría cualificada, aunque nueve países estaban en contra", dijo Piotr Szijjártó.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Ahora mismo, el mosaico de cams da una panorámica lamentable.

Ukraine live cam from Kyiv, Odessa, Kharkiv, Kramatorsk, Sloviansk, Donetsk, Dnipro... - YouTube


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Trump siguio armando , entrenando , financiando el gobierno de Zopesky durante todo su mandato. Los gobiernos de europa son rehenes del yanqui. Nadie quiere acabar como Tsipras o como Iglesias con una horda de matones en la puerta de su casa.
> 
> Es facil decirlo desde el anonimato donde todos somos valientes, pero oponerse a la embajada es un camino de ida. De hecho es como decia Fidel "Patria o muerte". Y no nos engañemos suele ser muerte, se lo puedes preguntar a Gadafi, a Milosevich, a Sadam, al propio Chavez y a muchos otros.
> 
> ...



En efecto, lo de lo rojo es así. Debería haber acotado el comentario, porque es evidente que una cosa es estar en la oposición y otra de jefe de los ejércitos imperiales. Aún así, el mandato de Trump fue inusualmente pacífico para los estándares gringos.


----------



## delhierro (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> En efecto, lo de lo rojo es así. Debería haber acotado el comentario, porque es evidente que una cosa es estar en la oposición y otra de jefe de los ejércitos imperiales. Aún así, el mandato de Trump fue inusualmente pacífico para los estándares gringos.



Estaban preparando esto, y liquidar a los norcoreanos. Pero el mundo cambia, y se les han atragantado las dos cosas. Los yanquis siempre prefieren el timo, la infiltración, o los colorines y es por algo : las guerras son impredecibles por naturaleza.

Trump se centro en el timo con Kim, pero el coreano le vio las cartas. Jaja , simplemente hace lo correcto se niega a sentarse con los yanquis. Ya tiene sus misiles con nucleares con trayectoras no balisticas, los intercontinentales etc... Y sigue preparandose sera un hueso duro, alli no pueden colorinear.

Lo de Ucrania lo dejo pasar porque los preparativos eran largos, yo creo que pensaron que Putin recularia y que podrian capturar ese 30% de las dos republicas sin lucha. Luego presionar con los colorines y hacia Crimea pero con más tiempo. Los yanquis si que juegan a largo plazo, y los planes no cambian porque lo haga el presidente. Si un presidente intenta cambiar los planes a largo plazo, hay francotiradores de sobra, y todos lo saben.


----------



## Castellano (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé, mira Trump, no se ve muy rojo, y quiere cortar con lo de Ucrania. Lo que es evidente es que todos los gobiernos de la EU, de un signo u otro, están a partir un piñón con el simpático Zelensky.



Trump es un verso suelto. Además es un poco veleta, hoy dice a y mañana b.

Los republicanos yankis no difieren de los demócratas en el asunto ucro.
Recordad a McCain en Kiev


----------



## JAGGER (19 Dic 2022)

Mostrar que Rusia es vulnerable dentro de sus propias fronteras tiene un impacto psicológico.

Es lo que viene, cosas en territorio ruso.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero hicimos un referéndum como en Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson y como la OTAN-EU lo ignoro, encima en Catalunya nos enviaron los "a por ellos" y "Picolines" varios cual SBU y como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.
> 
> O jugamos todos o echamos la p*** al rio, no me contéis milongas o al menos sed sinceros en lo que pensáis y pasaros al bando OTANico-EU para ser consecuentes, aunque eso es difícil ya que media, por no decir toda, EU esta de un esquizofrénico subido.
> 
> @rejon al menos es consecuente, aunque debe de cobrar por ello



Tampoco os bombardeamos...

Solo faltaria que comparases estos 40 y pico de años con lo que han vivido Donetsk y Lugansk...

SOLO FALTARIA...echale cojones ...venga...ARRIMATE TU!!!

La puta al rio...dice uno de los "polos de desarrollo" franquista...lo recibiais saltando a la pata coja y bajo palio!!!

Simpre plañideras....siempre victimistas...siempre mintiendo...siempre robando...

Edito...

*Ya me pareciste medio bobo con lo de la hackuna...ahora con todo lo que se esta viendo....reptas, rampas y pululas por el foro sin decir una vocal mas fuerte que otra....

Venga confirmame hasta que grado llega la idiotez que padeces...


Nos vamos a reir...y no solo yo...*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (19 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Si estamos viendo a Putin sacar los dientes, no es por idealismo, es porque los anglos es su bendita ansia no le han dejado otro remedio. Le han obligado a dar batalla.



Putin fue puesto a dedo para salvaguardar la riqueza de los oligarcas primero que nada, desde el principio, igual que en 2014 su intención ha sido seguir haciendo negocios con sus socios Occidentales.

Una parte de la población Rusa, especialmente la más rica, esperaban primero que nada que no fuera necesaria una guerra, pero que en todo caso esto se solucionaría pronto y las sanciones se levantarían para poder de nuevo veranear en Occidente, comprar en tiendas de lujo, etc...

En definitiva seguir con su ritmo de vida.

¡Y mira que les dio y sigue dando oportunidades!

Estamos abiertos a negociar siempre.... Es Zelenski el que no quiere... etc... Le cojo el teléfono a Macron, a Scholtz, a Erdogán, mientras todos ellos no paran de enviar armas que matan a soldados y civiles Rusos.

Pero el problema es el que dices, no le ha quedado otra que aceptar que Occidente no quiere a Rusia o a los Rusos y que este solo desea la destrucción de su país y su gente.


----------



## Peineto (19 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Están buscando los restos de García Lorca, pero les falla el GPS.


----------



## Castellano (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero hicimos un referéndum como en Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson y como la OTAN-EU lo ignoro, encima en Catalunya nos enviaron los "a por ellos" y "Picolines" varios cual SBU y como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.
> 
> O jugamos todos o echamos la p*** al rio, no me contéis milongas o al menos sed sinceros en lo que pensáis y pasaros al bando OTANico-EU para ser consecuentes, aunque eso es difícil ya que media, por no decir toda, EU esta de un esquizofrénico subido.
> 
> @rejon al menos es consecuente, aunque debe de cobrar por ello



Que conste que tanto el referéndum como la actuación policial me parecieron una patochada (no debería haber actuado como actuó la policía y guardia civil ante una simple performance sin validez legal alguna)

Pero no es comparable, aquí no hubo más que unos cientos de piolines, que jaleados por unos pocos cientos de pacogañanes, dieron algunos porrazos y tirones de pelos a alguna charo indepe

Allí se han tirado 8 años bombardeando civiles, jaleados por neonazis banderistas


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

Soñaban Donetsk y Lugansk...con lo que estos subnormales meningiticos abrazamoros tienen...

Ni en sus mejores sueños...


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Realmente tiene razón, cada vez más en Europa la gente da más importancia a la libertad que al estatismo decimonónico, que es la contrapartida. Eso no quita que tengamos problemas en Europa, por supuesto que existen, pero de todo esto saldrá beneficiado la UE y Ucrania. Se os debería meter en la cabeza que Rusia nunca va a poder controlar Ucrania entera, y mucho menos después de esto, pero es que ni de coña en muchas generaciones



Ya se vio en el 2020 la importancia que le dan a la libertad, ya se vio... Lo siento, pero no te lo compro. Eso de que saldrán beneficiados no lo sabes.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las cúpulas de la extrema derecha española son pro OTAN convictas y confesas, sus monaguillos no y eso les lleva a una desquiciante contradicción, les gustaría apoyar a los banderistas, después de todo son sus hermanos ideológicos, católicos integristas, anticomunistas acérrimos y hasta su bandera tiene los mismos colores, pero como tiene de sustentadores al NWO, no pueden apoyarlos como les gustaría.



Desquiciante???...
Anda....vete a hablar con Echeminga...desquiciado...

Manda cojones...lo que tenemos que leer...


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Muchos recordarán las imágenes publicadas recientemente del ataque de Lancet contra el puesto de mando no operativo 5H63S con camuflaje ucraniano y el lanzador del sistema SAM S-300PS con la distintiva letra Z en su carcasa, que indica que ya pertenece a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Más tarde, los soldados ucranianos publicaron varias fotos más de otros lanzadores del sistema SAM S-300PS destruidos en la región de Kherson.

Se discutió si estos vehículos pertenecían al ejército ucraniano o al ruso, o si fueron utilizados por una de las partes como objetivos falsos. Y ahora había una investigación cualitativa en Twitter, que daba una respuesta inequívoca a la pregunta planteada.

Según la investigación, los puestos de mando y lanzadores detectados pertenecían originalmente al 50º regimiento ucraniano de misiles antiaéreos, estacionado en Crimea hasta 2014.

Tras la anexión de Crimea a Rusia, las baterías SAM S-300PS de este regimiento permanecieron en el territorio de la península y no fueron devueltas a Ucrania, a diferencia de otros equipos, ni suministradas a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Prueba de ello es el obsoleto camuflaje ucraniano del 50º sistema SAM que queda en las unidades. Además, estos SAM no podrían haber sido suministrados a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas como medida temporal o como refuerzo tras el inicio de la operación especial, ya que el vídeo muestra su terrible estado y la ausencia de muchas piezas clave.

Resumiendo, tras el inicio de la operación especial, estos SAM inoperativos fueron trasladados de Crimea a Kherson Oblast, donde se utilizaron como señuelos estacionarios para desviar la costosa munición de alta precisión suministrada a las AFU desde EEUU, lo que funcionó.

Sin embargo, resulta divertido que, tras abandonar la orilla derecha de Kherson, los mismos "señuelos" 5H63C y unidades de defensa antiaérea S-300PS dejados atrás ya fueran atacados por operadores rusos de Lancet, que al parecer ya los habían confundido con sistemas de defensa antiaérea ucranianos, o habían trabajado en ellos con algún otro propósito. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ya, afortunadamente hay menos tontos



Yo no debatiría con "tontos" y dejaria este canal para debatir con los listos.... Seguro que el chat de "Salvame" debe ser interesantisimo....

Algunos queremos informarnos y no hay manera... siempre estais algun CM a sueldo cobrando....


----------



## Disidentpeasant (19 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Antes de retirarme, quiero afirmar mi postura respecto a la evolución de la guerra. En concreto sobre el asunto de los avances sobre el terreno. Dudo mucho que Rusia vaya a comenzar ninguna ofensiva importante excepto las relacionadas con la protección de las nuevas regiones. No veremos una invasión de Kiev ni nada de eso.
> 
> Se machacarán los frentes en las zonas donde se alberguen las armas que bombardean a civiles. Se entrará en ellas para aniquilar esas facultades siniestras. Quizá mantengan durante algún tiempo posiciones sobre ellas y luego retrocedan si es lo más prudente, para volver a reiniciar el proceso, pero ya de una forma más sencilla, dado que las fortificaciones ucranianas cada día están más maltrechas.
> 
> Esto lo digo por los que esperan ver a los rusos avanzando victoriosamente hasta Kiev e incluso más allá. No os hagáis pajas con eso, no va a suceder. los rusos no son tontos como para cometer tal error. La 'patata caliente' que es Ucrania (su resto), nos la comeremos enterita los europeos.



Creo que ese es el pronóstico para el año que viene. 
Esto va para largo.


----------



## Argentium (19 Dic 2022)

*Principio de acuerdo en la Unión Europea para establecer un precio máximo del gas en los 180 € el MWh.*
19/12/2022 16:41


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La población polaca se prepara activamente para la guerra con Rusia
> 
> A través de los medios de comunicación, la televisión, las campañas publicitarias y los carteles, se está preparando a la población para un enfrentamiento armado con Rusia.
> 
> ...



Como les gusta a los polacos que les ostien y les quiten territorios, deberían hacerselo mirar.


----------



## ZARGON (19 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Trump siguio armando , entrenando , financiando el gobierno de Zopesky durante todo su mandato. Los gobiernos de europa son rehenes del yanqui. Nadie quiere acabar como Tsipras o como Iglesias con una horda de matones en la puerta de su casa.
> 
> Es facil decirlo desde el anonimato donde todos somos valientes, pero oponerse a la embajada es un camino de ida. De hecho es como decia Fidel "Patria o muerte". Y no nos engañemos suele ser muerte, se lo puedes preguntar a Gadafi, a Milosevich, a Sadam, al propio Chavez y a muchos otros.
> 
> ...



Si el jefe de un país, (no importa con que mano firme) decide que no necesita la "generosa ayuda" del Banco Mundial o del FMI automáticamente estará en la mira de los otánicos. Se pondrá en marcha el plan de destrucción que sea en la oficina regional correspondiente.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> @Alvin Red , estimado señor:
> 
> Le recuerdo que la sede de la Open Society en España está en Barcelona. Le recuerdo que estuvo involucrada en el referendum, le recuerdo que los mismos memes fueron usados en Ucrania que en Cataluña... por la misma gente. Le recuerdo dónde ha estado Ada Colau, tan progre ella. Le recuerdo que todos los colectivos "progres" apoyan sin ambages a los banderistas, y ello incluye a los independentistas catalanes.
> 
> ...



El no la tiene...defendia obligar a la gente a ser emponzoñada...hijos incluidos.


Alvin Red dijo:


> *a la par que odio es cobardía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si os dan un par de tundas con todo....como a los pobres jornaleros extremeños...

Verias tu si se acababan las revueltas de los hijos de papa que crecieron mamando de la ubre del mol orinable...y ahora son niños pijos de Esquerra...

Hasta en eso...a vuestros mierdas cata lunis ...guante de seda...que destruyan lo que quieran...total paga "la puta España"...

A los desgraciados de los extremeños, que se quedaban sin jornal por la nueva teoria marxista... A FUEGO...

....y los mierdas de la nueva izquierda como ZHU y cia...a mirar para otro lado.

Odian al trabajador del campo igual que los odiaba Stalin...eso de ganarse el pan por uno mismo sin depender de las migajas del partido...que mal les sento siempre.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El Gobierno de PODEMOS
> ...Que cosa mas gilipollas es ser de hizkierdas en este país.



Venga...que los arabes se animan...

Tienen bastante mas cojones que los catalunis....


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

Los "músicos" siguen combatiendo en Opytne, cerca de Kleshcheyevka y cerca de Podgorny, al sureste de Artemivsk.

En cuanto a las reservas del enemigo, casi a diario tenemos nuevas informaciones sobre la llegada masiva de nuevas fuerzas a Artemivsk, desde tropas recien movilizadas hasta guardias fronterizos. Hoy también se ha sabido que en el próximo mes el Estado Mayor de las AFU podría lanzar una nueva remesa de mercenarios extranjeros y combatientes de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas Jaguar a las batallas contra Wagner.

@epoddubny


----------



## Peineto (19 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


>



Esto sí que es una pandemia.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2022)

Viejos cacharros soviéticos, que siguen funcionando como el primer día, como el Mortero Tulipán.



Mientras, los occidentales no pueden hacer funcionar ni sus tanques de apenas 20 años.
Es bastante patético.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Kiev aún no ha recibido armas de Lend-Lease, ya que supone una gran carga para el presupuesto ucraniano

Washington todavía no utiliza el acuerdo Lend-Lease para salvar el presupuesto ucraniano en el futuro, mientras que Estados Unidos transfiere ayuda militar a Kiev en el marco de antiguos programas, según ha declarado el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Oleh Mykolenko.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Elimina (19 Dic 2022)

A alguien no le parece bien que alguien haga una fiesta de Navidad en alguna escuela de idiomas, a cargo del departamento de algún idioma.
Igual le parecería bien que cambiaran las clases de ruso por las de ucraniano, un idioma con tanta tradición en la zona y que transmite tantos valores éticos y pacíficos.

PASEN Y VEAN


----------



## ignorante (19 Dic 2022)

JoseGonzalo dijo:


> Es tan inusual ver algún foro en el que la gente apoya a Rusia ...



Cuando pasaba algo gordo yo siempre ponía la tele a ver qué dicen que ha pasado y entraba en burbuja a ver qué ha pasado realmente.

En todas partes hay gente que dice verdades y mentiras, pero juntando y comparando testimonios y buscando más información para apoyarlas o contrastarlas, no es tan difícil separar lo cierto de la manipulación. La prensa tiene un discurso único (el de sus jefes) y el conjunto de la sociedad somos una masa dócil aborregada que lo vamos repitiendo por ahí como loritos, pero entre tanto ruido está la tenue señal de la verdad.

Que podamos recuperar la libertad va a depender también de nuestro coraje. En este tema concreto yo ya me voy destapando en la medida que permitan las circunstancias. Mi lema favorito para soltar la bomba es que _nosotros_ _estamos en el bando de los malos (que obviamente no te lo van a contar así) y los rusos en el de los buenos_


----------



## kelden (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya te hemos dicho lo que pensamos.* Lo suyo es lo que los del golpe secesionista* estuvieran encerrados hasta el fin de sus días en la cárcel. Que es lo que se hubiera hecho en Rusia, ya que te gusta tanto mezclar argumentos para disimular tu falta de empaque intelectual.
> 
> Sois demasiado cobardes para luchar, demasiado gordos para correr.



Nadie dió un golpe secesionista. Hicieron una fantochada para tocar los cojones a Mariano y dejarlo en ridículo por ser incapaz de impedir la votación. Un golpe secesionista incluye bombardeo de Madrid, toma de los cuarteles de polícía, guardia civil y ejército en cataluña, incautación del armamento para armar una fuerza propia, toma de juzgados, jueces y edificios de las instituciones estatales, etc...etc... Eso es un golpe secesionista. Para que lo entiendas, lo que hicieron en Dombass en 2014.

La prueba la tienes en que no habéis conseguido extraditar a ninguno, todo el mundo en Europa se descojona de vosotros y os da con la puerta en las narices. El problema es que estirasteis la ley como un chicle buscando venganza y ahora a Pedro le toca encogerla como un chicle también a ver si hay suerte y recompone el desaguisado. Un problema político no se arregla en los juzgados.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2022)

La Justicia de Suecia anula la extradición de una de los terroristas que exige Turquía, para permitirles entrar en la Otan.

Swedish court blocks Turkish extradition request


----------



## opalo (19 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Un compi Búlgaro con el que trabaje en España se sorprendió al decirle que Picasso era Español. Se pensaba que era Francés...



Un profe de Historia del Arte que tuve lo consideraba un artista francés de origen español


----------



## coscorron (19 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La Justicia de Suecia anula la extradición de una de los terroristas que exige Turquía, para permitirles entrar en la Otan.
> 
> Swedish court blocks Turkish extradition request



Pués ahora ya no van a poder decir que los turcos les estan saboteando .... Cumplir los acuerdos es una cosa importante para la credibilidad internacional ...


----------



## Honkler (19 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> A alguien no le parece bien que alguien haga una fiesta de Navidad en alguna escuela de idiomas, a cargo del departamento de algún idioma.
> Igual le parecería bien que cambiaran las clases de ruso por las de ucraniano, un idioma con tanta tradición en la zona y que transmite tantos valores éticos y pacíficos.
> 
> PASEN Y VEAN



El apellido de la zorra que escribe la queja es ruso.


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

* | No hay día sin noticias en la Bundeswehr.*
_*
Hace poco, el Bundestag aprobó la compra de cazas F-35 para la Luftwaffe. Todo parece ir bien, 
pero ahora las fuerzas terrestres tienen problemas.

El comandante de la 10ª División Panzer, general de división Horst von Butler, escribió una carta 
al inspector de las fuerzas terrestres que en la 37ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada, el porcentaje
de los Puma BMP en condiciones de combate era cero.

Dos compañías de esta brigada han estado realizando clases de entrenamiento de combate 
en el campo de entrenamiento de Munster durante las últimas dos semanas.

Según los resultados de los ejercicios, el porcentaje de tanques listos para el combate era 80-90%.

A su vez, la compañía del Puma BMP perdió todos los carros en dos semanas debido a averías.

Y ahora vamos a lo principal: la 37ª Brigada debería convertirse en la principal de la Fuerza de Tarea 
Conjunta de Alta Disponibilidad de la OTAN en 2023.

La ministra de Defensa alemana Christina Lambrecht ha decidido hoy dejar de comprar los Puma
BMP para la Bundeswehr hasta que se eliminen todos los problemas técnicos.

La ya mencionada 37ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada será enviada a las posiciones avanzadas 
de la OTAN en Europa del Este con anticuados vehículos de combate de infantería Marder, 
que empezaron a fabricarse en 1970.
*_
*El rearme de la Bundeswehr no va según lo previsto...*


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

El hijoPutin¿Va por enésima vez a ver si convence al bigotes para que abra un frente en el norte?


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> El no la tiene...defendia obligar a la gente a ser emponzoñada...hijos incluidos.
> 
> Si os dan un par de tundas con todo....como a los pobres jornaleros extremeños...
> 
> ...








Aunque en la CUP no hay una postura consensuada, más que nada para que no haya excusas para que digan que Rusia anda metida en el proceso independentista catalán.



Spoiler: Por el bien de España, hay que bombardear Barcelona una vez cada cincuenta años - G. Espartero












"Por el bien de España, hay que bombardear Barcelona una vez cada 50 años"


Barcelona, 3 de diciembre de 1842. El general Baldomero Espartero, regente de España por|para la minoría de edad de Isabel II y por|para la dimisión de la




www.elnacional.cat




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Combates cerca de Avdeevka: la 1ª Brigada de Slavyansk caza a la artillería de las AFU que bombardea Donetsk
Las unidades de artillería de la 1ª Brigada de Slaviansk del 1er Cuerpo de Ejército atacaron los objetivos descubiertos del enemigo con cañones Hyacinth de 152 mm en dirección a Avdeevka en el marco de un combate de contrabatería.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

JoseGonzalo dijo:


> Es tan inusual ver algún foro en el que la gente apoya a Rusia ...



Pues aqui los hay,la granja de putinianos y prorusos estan a tope y no se les cae la cara de verguenza...


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Mostrar que Rusia es vulnerable dentro de sus propias fronteras tiene un impacto psicológico.
> 
> Es lo que viene, cosas en territorio ruso.



tu eres argentino o britanico, tontopolla? fumas buena hierba


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (19 Dic 2022)

opalo dijo:


> Un profe de Historia del Arte que tuve lo consideraba un artista francés de origen español



Picasso siempre mantuvo el pasaporte español a pesar de las enormes presiones que tuvo durante toda su vida para nacionalizarse francés. Picasso siempre se consideró español por encima de todo. Y esto es pura historia. Perdón por el off topic.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta los planes anunciados para aumentar la capacidad militar de Japón (EE.UU. planea esencialmente completar la remilitarización de Japón para utilizarlo contra China y Rusia), Japón se convertirá en una seria amenaza para la posición de Rusia en Extremo Oriente ya en la segunda mitad de los años 20, lo que requerirá inversiones adicionales en Extremo Oriente y en la Flota del Pacífico. En la fase actual, Japón se está entrenando principalmente para una posible guerra por Taiwán, que Estados Unidos intentará forzar y comenzar antes de que China esté preparada para ella. De ahí, AUKUS, los envíos de armas a Taiwán, la retirada de la fabricación de semiconductores de la isla a territorio estadounidense y las provocaciones con visitas a las islas y barcos que atraviesan el estrecho de Taiwán. Japón, en los planes de Estados Unidos, debería desempeñar aproximadamente el mismo papel en un posible conflicto con China que Polonia en la guerra contra Rusia. Y los planes de expansión de sus fuerzas militares indican claramente que no cabe esperar una desescalada seria. Por el contrario, se intensificará el conflicto global para reordenar el orden mundial. Japón desempeñará el papel de herramienta estadounidense.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (19 Dic 2022)

Podemos dormir tranquilos, "ellos" velan por nuestro bien... 
*Los ministros de finanzas francés y alemán afirman que garantizarán la seguridad de abastecimiento de la UE en materias primas críticas.*
17:55 || 19/12/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Podemos dormir tranquilos, "ellos" velan por nuestro bien...
> *Los ministros de finanzas francés y alemán afirman que garantizarán la seguridad de abastecimiento de la UE en materias primas críticas.*
> 17:55 || 19/12/2022



Se refieren al carbón, no?....


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Parece que se va movilizar a policías rusos.

Van a pasar cosas cuando se junten con los encarcelados liberados para Wagner


----------



## Argentium (19 Dic 2022)

Alemania, Paises Bajos, Austria, Hungría y Dinamarca, *reacios a esta intervención por el riesgo* que entraña para el suministro de gas a la UE, así como la posibilidad de que pueda impulsar su consumo.









Los Veintisiete salvan el bloqueo alemán y acuerdan un tope al precio del gas de 180 euros/MWh


El controvertido mecanismo para fijar un límite de precios al gas en el mercado europeo al fin consigue fumata blanca. Los ministros de Energía de la UE han respaldado este lunes un tope al precio del gas de 180 euros/MWh en el índice de referencia europeo, el TTF (Title Transfer Facility)...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

Claves de la declaración del ministro ruso de Asuntos Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov:

- El principal resultado del año es que la situación ha aclarado por fin en quién se puede confiar y en quién no.

- Las acciones de Rusia han garantizado el fracaso del juego geopolítico de Occidente.

- La reacción histérica de Occidente a la SWO confirma la conclusión rusa de que la operación especial era absolutamente necesaria.

- El apoyo silencioso de Occidente al asesinato de la población rusa por parte de Kiev demuestra que los nazis están de nuevo en auge en el mundo.

- La transición a la multipolaridad será una larga era, Occidente se resistirá.

@epoddubny


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Aqui el follacabras supremo.


----------



## Harman (19 Dic 2022)

La UE fija el precio máximo del gas en 180 euros a partir del 15 de febrero - Consejo de la UE

"El ajuste del precio del gas puede entrar en vigor a partir del 15.02.23 bajo dos condiciones: si el precio del gas se mantiene en 180 euros durante 3 días, y si la diferencia de precios TTF (UE) y el precio medio del GNL es superior a 35 euros", dice el documento.
❗El techo del precio del gas podría levantarse si hay escasez en el mercado, aclara el Consejo de la UE.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Dic 2022)

Curioso que los actualmente territorios disputados fueron antiguamente donde triunfo la revolución Majnovista (anarquista).






Los majnovista después de ayudar a los bolcheviques fueron barridos por estos con el visto bueno de Trotsky.









La bandera negra de los hijos de octubre


Paralelo a la revolución bolchevique, la región este de Ucrania vivió uno de los alzamientos libertarios más importantes: la Revolución Majnovista.




elordenmundial.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

Fotos de la Isla de la Serpiente casi seis meses después de la retirada de la guarnición rusa que controlaba la isla desde el 24 de febrero.

En particular, se puede ver el alcance de la destrucción infligida a equipos y edificios en Serpentine como resultado de numerosos ataques de artillería, UAV, aviones de las AFU y el intento fallido de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas de tomar la isla el 7 de mayo, por mucho que se afirme lo contrario.

En una de las fotos se pueden ver los restos del helicóptero Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea rusa que fue destruido mediante el ataque de un Bayraktar el 8 de mayo. También puede verse el sistema SAM Pantsir-S1 quemado, el sistema SAM Tor-M2 dañado y los vehículos de carga de defensa antiaérea. La instalación de material de defensa antiaérea comenzó a principios de mayo y continuó hasta mediados de junio; más tarde también se publicaron imágenes de cómo se cargaba un Pantzir en el barco de desembarco Serna. Los ataques de los UAV provocaron la pérdida de dos Thors, uno de los cuales consiguió atacar activamente objetivos aéreos de las AFU antes de ser destruido.

@milinfolive


----------



## Elimina (19 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Viejos cacharros soviéticos, que siguen funcionando como el primer día, como el Mortero Tulipán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obsolescencia programada. No cayeron en la cuenta, y mira ahora.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> hahaha este hilo cada vez es mejor. Por fin se empieza a hablar de temas serios.



Así es, temas serios para los que la mayor parte de los participantes en el hilo no están capacitados para hablar. Esto no es Ciencias Económicas donde hasta el más tonto sienta cátedra.


----------



## NPI (19 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo no se que pasaría si cayeran todos porque si de 36 tiran 30 y les hacen un destrozo si cayeran todos.
> 
> Una cosa es la propaganda pero esto ya es pornografía. Joder es que hay cosas que ya no se cree nadie.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

Sergey Batyashov era un antiguo subcomandante del batallón punitivo Tornado. Eliminado por el ejército ruso en los alrededores de Artemivsk.

@voenkorKotenok


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Alemania, Paises Bajos, Austria, Hungría y Dinamarca, *reacios a esta intervención por el riesgo* que entraña para el suministro de gas a la UE, así como la posibilidad de que pueda impulsar su consumo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La fisura se ha convertido en brecha. Un síntoma de fractura.


----------



## El_Suave (19 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Mundial de Fútbol FIFA2022*:
> "Finalmente el combinado europeo se impuso en la tanda de penales y se consagró Campeón Mundial de fútbol. A pesar de ir por delante en el marcador en dos oportunidades, el partido fue igualado por el combinado africano en ambas ocasiones , fue un encuentro vibrante donde finalmente se decidió el resultado por el sistema de penales donde el conjunto europeo se hizo con el campeonato"
> 
> _PD: Rusia es Europa y debe ser un socio preferente de la Unión Europea, quiénes luchan desde adentro de la propia Unión Europea por evitarlo son unos infames traidores defendiendo intereses nefastos para los europeos y contra ellos debe tronar el escarmiento, ni olvido ni perdón ._



Que asco.

Ya que usted parece ser argentino le pido me resuelva una disyuntiva que me lleva tiempo corroyendo.

¿Los argentinos son europeos?.

O.

¿Los españoles les robaron su oro?

Me preocupa porque escuchando a muchos argentinos parecen reivindicar ambas cosas, incluso afirmándose más europeos que los propios españoles, para acto seguido acudir al discurso victimista de que los españoles les robamos su oro.

Y o una cosa o la otra, ambas cosas no pueden ser.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

Hoy en Bielorrusia, los S-400 e Iskander transferidos por Rusia se han puesto en servicio activo de combate.

@epoddubny


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

*A Rusia le quedan misiles para 3-4 ataques masivos contra Ucrania* - Danilov


En entrevista con la UP, el secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa señaló que Rusia ya había aprobado las normas para el uso de misiles. Sin embargo, tal uso de misiles es inaceptable para las tropas rusas.

"Pero luego se quedarán completamente sin misiles, lo cual es inaceptable, porque pueden tener desafíos completamente diferentes y deben dejar al menos algo de reserva. Sin embargo, tienen misiles S-300, que lamentablemente usan ahora, contra nuestras ciudades", dijo Danilov.

Agregó que también existe el riesgo de entregas de misiles balísticos desde Irán.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE fija el precio máximo del gas en 180 euros a partir del 15 de febrero - Consejo de la UE
> 
> "El ajuste del precio del gas puede entrar en vigor a partir del 15.02.23 bajo dos condiciones: si el precio del gas se mantiene en 180 euros durante 3 días, y si la diferencia de precios TTF (UE) y el precio medio del GNL es superior a 35 euros", dice el documento.
> ❗El techo del precio del gas podría levantarse si hay escasez en el mercado, aclara el Consejo de la UE.
> ...



El segundo punto "GNL a 35" no se ha dado nunca desde que cotiza el GNL en el mercado desde el 2015.


Usea queeee....


----------



## dabuti (19 Dic 2022)

RUSIA CONSIDERARÁ A GRECIA CÓMPLICE DEL NAZISMO UCRO SI LES ENVÍA S-300.

MILITARY OPERATION IN


UKRAINE
19 DEC, 18:59
*Moscow considers Greece's plans to transfer S-300s to Kiev hostile to Russia — diplomat*
According to Maria Zakharova, the Greek authorities are unaware that by sending weapons to the war zone "they become direct accomplices of Ukrainian neo-Nazis," which wage "a criminal war against the civilian population of Donbass, the Regions of Zaporozhye and Kherson, including many ethnic Greeks living there"

MOSCOW, December 19. /TASS/. Moscow views Greece’s intentions to start supplying the Kiev regime with S-300 anti-aircraft missile systems and other Russian or Soviet-type air defense systems as hostile to Russia, Russian Foreign Ministry Spokeswoman Maria Zakharova said on Monday.
"The authorities of Greece have recently intensified their statements about their readiness to supply Ukraine with S-300 PMU1 air defense systems on the condition that they receive an additional number of US Patriot air defense missile systems to replace them," Zakharova said.
"We view the provocative plans on the delivery of S-300 air-defense systems and its other modifications produced in the Soviet Union or Russia as an openly hostile move aimed against Russia," she stated.
According to Zakharova, the Greek authorities are unaware that by sending weapons to the war zone "they become direct accomplices of Ukrainian neo-Nazis," which wage "a criminal war against the civilian population of Donbass, the Regions of Zaporozhye and Kherson, including many ethnic Greeks living there."

"We also witness a complete indifference on behalf of the Greek side to the norms of the international arms trade, prohibiting its export to regions where it can end up violating international humanitarian law and provide for the escalation of conflicts," she said.
S-300 air defense systems are still operational in about 20 countries across the world, including CIS states and European countries such as: Slovakia, Ukraine, Cyprus, Greece, Kazakhstan, Bulgaria, Belarus, Armenia, Abkhazia and Azerbaijan. According to open sources, Croatia also possesses some amount of S-300P surface-to-air missile systems while Ukraine mostly operates S-300PS and S-300PT modifications.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevan a cabo operaciones en el territorio de Rusia,* - Vadim Skibitsky, Jefe Adjunto de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa para BILD

Destacó que los objetivos son exclusivamente instalaciones militares:

“Estos son los objetos de las fuerzas armadas rusas desde los que se llevan a cabo ataques en Ucrania, incluidos los centros logísticos, los puestos de mando o las guarniciones con una gran cantidad de soldados”.

Skibitsky también señaló que tales operaciones requieren mucha preparación.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aunque en la CUP no hay una postura consensuada, más que nada para que no haya excusas para que digan que Rusia anda metida en el proceso independentista catalán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Y???
Que tendran que ver los cojones con comer trigo ?

La situacion historica de Malorusia y Novorusia y su evolucion, se parece a la de Cataluña como un huevo a una castaña...

Teneis un serio problema cognitivo...creeis, no se como pero es asi, que partir un pais solo os atañe a vosotros, los separatistas catalunis...y no majete no...

Primero habria que hacer muchas otras cosas, en primer lugar preguntarle al sujeto colectivo, al pueblo soberano...que es lo que quiere hacer con el intento separatista vasco y catalan.Y luego preguntar solo a los catalanes...a ver si entre ellos se avienen, que va a ser que no. Las autonomias que tanto iban a servir para resolver el problema...no han hecho mas que agravarlo. Jamas se debiera haber cedido la educacion, ni la sanidad...ni tantas otras cosas. Pero los complejos y la golferia...

Y a ver cuando es el puto dia que asumis un gramo de responsabilidad...sois unos privilegiados y no haceis mas que llorar y llorar...pidiendo mas y mas.

Cuarentaytantos años como plañideras...autogobierno si, pero no os responsabilizais de nada. Mas pareciera que malversais y mal gestionais a posta.

A ver si nos cansamos de vosotros de una puta vez...ehhh

Yo te puedo traer todas las burradas que quieras...pues llevais 20 años soltandolas bien gordas.


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> A alguien no le parece bien que alguien haga una fiesta de Navidad en alguna escuela de idiomas, a cargo del departamento de algún idioma.
> Igual le parecería bien que cambiaran las clases de ruso por las de ucraniano, un idioma con tanta tradición en la zona y que transmite tantos valores éticos y pacíficos.
> 
> PASEN Y VEAN



Los Ukronazis están muy subidos, ganas tengo de ver alguno y cagarme en sus M.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

Tanque Puma se llama en Alemania el "Tanque Avería ", de los 18 en servicio, 18 se han averiado en las últimas maniobras, 100% de efectividad.

Abendblatt.de


----------



## El_Suave (19 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> todo lo que he leido anteriormente incluido lo del principio de arquimedes es risible y todas esas cuentas de la vieja tambien
> 
> la velocidad y la aceleracion no son numeros son vectores y por lo tanto hay que hacer un analisis separado para cada componente,
> 
> ...



Por favor hable usted de lo que sepa, y no haga el ridículo tratando de corregir a quien sabe mucho más que usted de un tema físico, por tanto no discutible.


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

Vamos..que eres mas romo que una polla...lo sospechaba...

Solo habia que leerte con el covid...te has chutado ya la quinta y la sexta???

Mira a ver no vayas a matar a alguien...


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> ....y los mierdas de la nueva izquierda como ZHU y cia...a mirar para otro lado.



"De la nueva izquierda" dice el franquista, pero si tu eres Camisa Vieja de los de Giron.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## NPI (19 Dic 2022)

Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Picasso siempre mantuvo el pasaporte español a pesar de las enormes presiones que tuvo durante toda su vida para nacionalizarse francés. Picasso siempre se consideró español por encima de todo. Y esto es pura historia. Perdón por el off topic.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

⚡Moscú y Minsk acordaron entrenar a las tripulaciones de los aviones de combate de la Fuerza Aérea de Bielorrusia, a los cuales ya se ha adaptado para usar ojiva (nuclear) especial.
#Rusia #Bielorrusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> todo lo que he leido anteriormente incluido lo del principio de arquimedes es risible y todas esas cuentas de la vieja tambien
> 
> la velocidad y la aceleracion no son numeros son vectores y por lo tanto hay que hacer un analisis separado para cada componente
> 
> ...



Se lo recomiendo, el T. de Noether es básico en la Física actual.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

Kiev inaugura un árbol de navidad de 12 metros con luces a semejanza de su bandera....

SME.sk

Me parece a mí que se va a caer ese árbol.


----------



## .Kaikus (19 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Los que se alzaban no eran nacionalistas, los nacionalistas como Companys suelen ser cobardes. Huyen como ratas a la primera de cambio.



Companys ordeno disparar a los mossos de escuadra contra la Guardia Civil y el ejercito, para seguidamente escaparse por las alcantarillas del palacio de la Generalidad.

PD- Los politicos separatistas catalanes, todos estan cortados con el mismo patron.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

Vehículos con camuflaje invernal en Bielorrusia, en algún lugar cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



También se burlaban de los almogávares en Sicilia cuando los vieron por primera vez. Luego ya no lo hacían... Mucho reírse de que los rusos andan usando mapas, hasta que las risas se terminan al hackearles los sistemas con los que tantas pajas se hacían...


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nadie dió un golpe secesionista. Hicieron una fantochada para tocar los cojones a Mariano y dejarlo en ridículo por ser incapaz de impedir la votación. Un golpe secesionista incluye bombardeo de Madrid, toma de los cuarteles de polícía, guardia civil y ejército en cataluña, incautación del armamento para armar una fuerza propia, toma de juzgados, jueces y edificios de las instituciones estatales, etc...etc... Eso es un golpe secesionista. Para que lo entiendas, lo que hicieron en Dombass en 2014.
> 
> La prueba la tienes en que no habéis conseguido extraditar a ninguno, todo el mundo en Europa se descojona de vosotros y os da con la puerta en las narices. El problema es que estirasteis la ley como un chicle buscando venganza y ahora a Pedro le toca encogerla como un chicle también a ver si hay suerte y recompone el desaguisado. Un problema político no se arregla en los juzgados.



Dices tantas tonterías que me da pereza responder. Lo más divertido es que pones como argumento de autoridad a 'Europa', precisamente en este hilo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (19 Dic 2022)

Sistema ucraniano de misiles antiaéreos S-300 destruido


----------



## Peineto (19 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La Justicia de Suecia anula la extradición de una de los terroristas que exige Turquía, para permitirles entrar en la Otan.
> 
> Swedish court blocks Turkish extradition request



Es posible que su salud sea delicada en breve.


----------



## Centinela (19 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Companys ordeno disparar a los mossos de escuadra contra la Guardia Civil y el ejercito, para seguidamente escaparse por las alcantarillas del palacio de la Generalidad.
> 
> PD- Los politicos separatistas catalanes, todos estan cortados con el mismo patron.



Por la alcantarilla, como las ratas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Dic 2022)

*Ríos de armas para Kiev*

A la hora de responsabilidades por la tragedia de muerte y destrucción en el Donbás, esta hay que hacerla recaer, fundamentalmente, sobre los países de Europa bajo la guía de Estados Unidos, que han incrementado la provisión de armas al régimen de Kiev desde el golpe de febrero del año 2014 a la fecha.

Ese abastecimiento de armas de diversos tipos y letalidad, que se ha acrecentado desde febrero de este 2022, lo que ha concretado es prolongar la guerra y con ello incrementar el número de víctimas y destrucción. Claro, esa es la guerra nos dirán los pragmáticos, pero en lugar de buscar canales de solución en el campo de las negociaciones o exigir el cumplimiento de los violados Acuerdos de Minsk, reconocido así, por la ex canciller alemana Angela Merkel *(1)* lo que hace Europa, su brazo armado la OTAN y Estados Unidos el director de esta orquesta de la guerra, es aumentar los temores que este conflicto, circunscrito a Ucrania expanda su radio de acción y se convierta en una guerra regional.

Más de 50 países, principalmente europeos – aunque se incluyen entre los mayores donantes a países fuera del viejo continente como Australia y Canadá – han entregado enormes cantidades de equipo militar a Ucrania. Entre ellos, vehículos de transporte blindados Humvee, munición adicional para los sistemas de artillería de alta movilidad (HIMARS). Una lluvia de lanzamisiles, dispositivos de vigilancia, tanques, obuses, misiles antitanques, entre ellos los Javelin, lanzagranadas, fusiles de asalto, drones, chalecos antibalas, visores nocturnos, equipos de posicionamiento global, ente otros materiales en los cuales hay que incluir la participación de tropas de la OTAN como es el caso de comandos especiales de los Royal Marines que han admitido su participación en operaciones acciones encubiertas en Ucrania. “El teniente general Robert Magowan ha reconocido que comandos especiales han llevado a cabo “operaciones discretas” con un enorme riesgo político y militar” *(2)*

La participación de estas tropas genera un elemento de mayor tensión entre el gobierno ruso y la OTAN pues estas unidades se convierten en blanco de los ataques de las tropas rusas y las milicias de las repúblicas de Donetsk y Lugansk que puede significar la toma de prisioneros, el juzgamiento con su posterior ejecución o la muerte en terreno lo que ampliará la crisis en Gran Bretaña, ya aquejada de una inestabilidad política, económica y que s se vería acrecentada con estas acciones ilegales, que ya han tenido su correlato en la invasión a Irak, donde la falsedad de informes – demostradas por el llamado informe Chilcot – evidenciaron la estrecha relación entre Londres y Washington en materia de la agresión e Irak, como también las redes político-militares tejidas en la alianza entre los gobiernos británicos y estadounidenses en la invasión a Libia y la participación británica en Afganistán.

Desde Rusia, el ministro de relaciones exteriores de la federación rusa, Serguéi Lavrov, advirtió que cualquier cargamento con armas para Kiev, venga de donde venga se convierte, con toda lógica y automáticamente en blanco legítimo para las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, señaló a su vez que todo incremento en el bagaje de armas en Ucrania, entregadas por occidente lo que hacen es saturar un panorama bélico, que no favorecen “el avance de las negociaciones y tendrán un impacto negativo en la situación” *(3)* Según las últimas cifras entregadas por el Instituto Kiel para la Economía Mundial las cifras de apoyo militar ayuda, sólo de Estados Unidos Ucrania suma alrededor de 48.000 millones de euros; es decir, alrededor de 51.246 millones de dólares. Y, por primera vez desde el inicio de la operación militar rusa el apoyo de Europa supera al de Estados Unidos.

Efectivamente “Hasta ahora, el apoyo de la Unión Europea a Ucrania desde el comienzo de la guerra siempre estuvo a la zaga de Estados Unidos. Esto ha cambiado en las últimas semanas, ya que el valor total de los compromisos de los países europeos supera a los de Estados Unidos” Ayuda, que según los defensores de la implicancia de Europa en esta guerra es bienvenida, pues permite fortalecer la seguridad europea y en ese escenario “es importante que los gobiernos de la UE ahora deben garantizar que la ayuda anunciada llegue a Ucrania lo más rápido posible, sin los muchos meses de retraso de los paquetes anteriores» sostiene Christoph Trebechs, Director del centro de investigación del Instituto Kiel *(4) *







Si bien es cierto, parte de las armas entregadas a Ucrania, por parte de Estados Unidos y la OTAN son de reciente fabricación, un gran porcentaje de ellas son parte de la necesidad de renovación de los almacenes militares occidentales, ya sea por pronto término de sus capacidades de destrucción, necesidad d renovación frente al incesante avance de los complejos militares industriales, que son los que dinamizan las economías de los países capitalistas y al mismo tiempo incrementar la venta de armas entre los propios aliados como hipotecar a mercados que aparecen recibiendo armas en donación pero que al poco tiempo deberán gastar millonarias cifras en mantención y renovación del material bélico, junto a los gastos en entrenamiento y asesorías. En general los países occidentales, grandes productores y vendedores de armas suelen descontar o amortizar su técnica caduca y municiones en desuso, entregándolas a países que supuestamente aparecen como beneficiarios de la “caridad bélica”.

Hoy Ucrania no sólo es un receptáculo de armas estadounidenses y europeas sino también un deudor, que ha hipotecado el futuro de su sociedad a manos de estos mercaderes de armas. Y, en ese plano Alemania se está destacando en materias de la calidad de material bélico entregado y el cómo va consolidando su próxima influencia en la zona, tal como se vivió en la guerra de los Balcanes cuando su apoyo militar a Croacia tras la fragmentación de la ex Yugoeslavia, le valió establecer un lugar de referente económico y militar que continua hasta hoy. Berlín ha entregado a Kiev sistemas de radar de seguimiento de artillería «Cobra», así como el sistema de defensa aérea IRIS-T SLM. Unido, según informes del ministerio de Defensa alemán de 20 tanques antiaéreos Gepard, al que se unirán en breve una docena más de estas máquinas de guerra. Ucrania como campo de experimentación, el Donbás como escenario de la prueba de armas de occidente contra los habitantes de Donetsk y Luganks.

La presión a la que está sometido hoy el gobierno del canciller Olaf Scholz ha significado, que incluso la iglesia protestante alemana de su bendición para la entrega de tanques Leopard a Ucrania. Una medida a la que se ha opuesto a la entrega de estos tanques. El diario “Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung” informó el pasado lunes 12 de diciembre que Jake Sullivan, consejero de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca, había señalado a Berlín que Estados Unidos vería con buenos ojos el envío de tanques Leopard *(5)* Y claro, si el padre putativo de una Alemania, cada día menos soberana recibe la bendición de la iglesia protestante y de Washington lo previsible es que los tanques Leopard lleguen a Ucrania, generando más distanciamiento entre Berlín y Moscú.

El abastecimiento de armas a gran escala que se está otorgando al gobierno ultraderechista de Kiev, por parte de Estados Unidos y los suyos, con la ausencia de control social y político referido a que se está apoyando a un régimen que entre los miembros de sus fuerzas armadas y milicias se encuentran grupos nacionalsocialistas, está generando una fuerte tensión, no sólo en las sociedades europeas, sino que se constituyen en un peligro evidente para un continente que vivió una guerra devastadora, llevada a cabo por un régimen sustentado ideológicamente en la superioridad racial, política y económica y que hoy reflota de la mano de grupos ultraderechistas y nazis que florecen en toda Europa. Unan a ello el incremento y ampliación del mercado negro de armas occidentales, principalmente del tipo cohetes anticarros Javelin de fabricación norteamericana y fusiles belgas del tipo SCAR – L que ya se encuentran en manos de grupos terroristas en Idlib – Siria – Libia, en manos de grupos como MKO que dirige sus ataques contra el pueblo iraní. En los campos de entrenamiento de extremistas en Albania.

Un polvorín que estallará en la cara misma de los europeos y que además muestra la hipocresía y el doble rasero cuando se sanciona, persigue y establecen medidas contra Rusia e Irán por el supuesto uso de drones de la nación persa por el ejército ruso y sin embargo silencio y complicidad obsequiosa cuando más de 30 países entregan armas a un régimen nazi como el de Ucrania, sin que ello merezca reproche alguno de los medios de desinformación occidentales. Más aún, en el mes de septiembre pasado, los gobiernos de occidente decidieron movilizar a sus fabricantes de armas para aumentar la producción y reponer los inventarios ucranianos. “El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, anunció una reunión de directores nacionales de armamento de países aliados, para hacer planes a largo plazo que permitan proveer a Ucrania y reponer su propia reserva de armas” Declaración efectuada en la Base de la Fuerza Aérea Ramstein en Alemania, del Grupo de Contacto para Ucrania, en el que 50 países actualmente apoyan al régimen nacionalsocialista ucraniano *(6)*

Sostuve en su momento y lo refrendo hoy, que los suministros de armas a gran escala, armamentos, equipos y hasta facilitar el ingreso de mercenarios, unido a la ausencia absoluta de control a los grupos nacionalsocialistas, que se han apoderado del gobierno de Kiev, ha dado como resultado un negocio multimillonario y que está resultando en un peligro cierto para la propia Europa: el mercado negro de armas. La denominada Red de Internet Darknet se encuentra colmada de ofertas de venta, no sólo de armas ligeras, sino también de cohetes contracarros guiados y sistemas de defensa antiaérea. No será ningún problema para organizaciones terroristas, de todos los signos el obtener acceso a estas armas y utilizarlas contra los mismos que las han proporcionado. Un bumerán que tendrá esos gobiernos europeos, por ejemplo, tratando de deslindar responsabilidades cuando la muerte toque sus capitales. La llamada “ayuda militar a Kiev” ya ha aparecido en Albania y Kosovo donde la trazabilidad de ese armamento muestra que están a la venta, parte del mercado negro de armas, incluso con llamativos descuentos *(7)

Notas:

*


Spoiler




La ex canciller federal alemana Angela Merkel afirmó, en una entrevista dada al diario Die Zeit, que los acuerdos de Minsk se firmaron con el objetivo de dar tiempo a Ucrania fortalecerse, destacó el diario Die Zeit.Todo fue una trampa. Merkel dijo sobre los acuerdos que se negociaron con la ayuda de Francia y Alemania: “El acuerdo de Minsk de 2014 fue un intento de darle tiempo a Ucrania. Ella también aprovechó este tiempo para fortalecerse, como se puede ver hoy. La Ucrania de 2014-2015 no es la Ucrania actual”. La ex líder también admitió que la OTAN no habría tenido los recursos en ese momento para apoyar a Ucrania. Merkel’s confession could be a pretext for an International Tribunal
Los Royal Marines admiten que han participado en operaciones encubiertas en Ucrania. Con base en el RM Condor de Arbroath, en la costa del Mar del Norte, el 45 Comando de la Royal Marine, es especialista en guerra ártica. La unidad, del tamaño de un batallón, estuvo muy implicada en el conflicto de las Malvinas, cuando los comandos participaron en la batalla de Port Stanley, y también entró en acción en Irak y Afganistán.
Cómo el refuerzo de los lazos militares de China con América Latina desafía la influencia de EEUU
El Instituto Kiel se define como una Fundación independiente de derecho público del estado federal de Schleswig-Holstein.Financiado, básicamente por el Gobierno Federal Alemán y el estado de Schleswig-Holstein. Miembro de la Asociación Leibniz
Panzer für die Ukraine: Washington überlässt Berlin die Entscheidung über Leopard 2
Occidente fabricarás más armas a medida que Ucrania agote los inventarios
El Suministro de armas occidentales a Ucrania
Artículo para Hispantv

Permitida su reproducción citando la fuente.


----------



## dabuti (19 Dic 2022)

TRAS PROHIBIR 6 CANALES EN RUSO DE LOS OPOSITORES Y DEJAR DE IMPORTAR GAS RUSO, 
JEFE DE INTELIGENCIA MOLDAVO: RUSIA NOS A INVADIR A INICIOS DE 2023.

MOLDAVIA, CALIENTA QUE SALES.





*The Intelligence in Chisinau: Moldova is Kremlin's Next Target, Russia has Plan to Invade in early 2023*
Russia | December 19, 2022, Monday // 19:39| views









@sentdefender, Twitter

“_The Russian army has prepared a plan to attack Moldova_”, said the head of the Information and Security Service (SIS) of the country, Alexandru Musteata on TVR Moldova. According to the head of Moldovan intelligence, the attack is planned for the beginning of 2023.
Musteata explains that the Russian invasion of Moldova depends on the situation on the front in war-torn Ukraine.
"_The Russian Federation plans to invade the Republic of Moldova in early 2023, but the implementation of this scenario depends on the development of the conflict in Ukraine. (...) The question is not ‘will it happen?’ but ‘when will it happen?’_” commented the intelligence chief.
According to the head of the service, the Russians could use weapons to attack Moldova from the warehouses in the village of Cobasna, located in the separatist region of Transnistria.
According to the head of the SIS, a possible new Russian offensive in Ukraine would serve, among other things, to open a land corridor for Putin's army to pro-Russian Transnistria
On Saturday, Moldovan authorities announced that for the first time in the country's more than 30-year history, Chisinau will import gas that does not come from the Russian company Gazprom. The authorities have announced that they are cutting Gazprom and Moldova will no longer use the services of the Kremlin-linked company.
Deputy Prime Minister Andrei Spinu explained that the decision of the Moldovan authorities to stop the supply of natural gas from Russia is related to politically motivated blackmail by the authorities of the gas supplier.
Spinu, who is the minister of infrastructure and regional development in the Moldovan government, recalled that in October the Russians cut the supply of natural gas to Moldova by more than 30 percent and also threatened to cut the amount of gas again in December.
With the beginning of the Russian invasion of Ukraine, Moldova began to import natural gas from international markets, mainly from Romania. Previously, all gas supplies to Moldova came from Russia's Gazprom.
*Moldova angers Russia by banning six TV channels*
Moldova temporarily suspended six Russian TV channels because of "false information" about the country and the war in Ukraine.
The decision angered Russia, but also dealt a blow to the interests of fugitive politician and businessman Ilan Shor, whose party was behind pro-Russian protests in Chisinau this fall and boosted its popularity at a difficult time for the pro-European government.
From Israel, Shor supported the protests demanding that the government appointed by President Maia Sandu resign.
On Saturday, Russia condemned the decision as "political censorship". "_We view this ban as an unprecedented act of political censorship, as an abuse of the principle of media pluralism and a gross violation of the right to free access to information, which the political leadership of the republic regularly declares to adhere to,_" said Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova.
"_In light of the unprecedented consequences of its implementation for the Russian-speaking part of the country's population, we also qualify it as a cynical violation of the rights of national minorities_."
The ban came into effect at midnight and will last for the duration of the state of emergency Moldova declared after Russia invaded Ukraine on February 24 (it is currently due to last until February 2023, but has been renewed several times and is not out of the question to do it again). Among the six channels are some of the most popular in Moldova, with Shor owning three of them. Of the remaining two, they belong to close associates, and the last one sympathizes with him.
"_Moldova must be protected from propaganda and lies_," Deputy Prime Minister Andrei Spinu wrote in Telegram. In his words, the six channels cover both Moldova and the war "_in a biased and manipulative way_".
One of the channels called the decision illegal and an unprecedented attack on freedom of speech.


----------



## NoRTH (19 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> tu eres argentino o britanico, tontopolla? fumas buena hierba



Un argentino que le gustan las trabas de 22 libras esterlinas... bastante tiene con no cagarse encima.

Este hijo de puta aplaudió la derrota en las Malvinas.



Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que asco.
> 
> Ya que usted parece ser argentino le pido me resuelva una disyuntiva que me lleva tiempo corroyendo.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

Gas stock:

Todo según lo previsto.

Por debajo del 80%

Bélgica
Holanda
Eslovaquia

Letònia 48,6%
UK 68,3%

En 7-10 días Francia y República Checa por debajo del 80%

España y Polonia alumnos aventajados, aguantarán quizás.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> La Justicia de Suecia anula la extradición de una de los terroristas que exige Turquía, para permitirles entrar en la Otan.
> 
> Swedish court blocks Turkish extradition request



No hay acto mas rastrero que entregar a alguien que se ha acogido a refugio a un enemigo a cambio de algo, y si ese enemigo es turco, ni te cuento. Lo del pretexto de terrorismo es insultante para el pais de acogida, se supone que eso lo revisó el comité de asilo.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ahondando sobre Picasso, en Francia consideran prácticamente, que es francés.
> Incluso en su museo en París, los folletos están en francés, inglés y alemán. Y no hay en español. Dato sintomático



Aparte de que vivió muchos años y acabó falleciendo en Francia, donde está enterrado, Picasso es universal.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

*Rusia planea invadir Moldavia el próximo año,* jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de la Información de Moldavia Musteata

"La pregunta no es si la Federación Rusa decidirá invadir Moldavia, sino cuándo sucederá: ya sea a principios de año, en enero, febrero, o más tarde, en marzo, abril. Sabemos que la Federación Rusa tiene la intención de seguir adelante y planea reunirse con la región de Transnistria, que es el territorio de Moldavia", dijo.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


>



¿Cuántos megatones se estima que porta cada uno de esos cilindros?.

¿Es reciente el vídeo?. Esto cada vez da más yuyu.


----------



## dabuti (19 Dic 2022)

MANIOBRAS MILITARES RUSO-CHINAS EN EL MAR DE LA CHINA ORIENTAL ESTA SEMANA.

¿VAN CALENTANDO TAIWAN Y EL ESTADO LIBRE ASOCIADO DE JAPÓN?



*Russia and China will hold joint military exercises*

Russia and China will hold joint naval exercises between December 21 and 27, Reuters reported.

The maneuvers will include missile and artillery fire in the East China Sea, the Russian Ministry of Defense announced, as quoted by the Intefax agency.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Dic 2022)

El movimiento comunista báltico ha sufrido una gran pérdida. El 15 de diciembre de 2022, Juozas Jermalavičius murió. Miembro del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de Lituania, luchó contra la toma del poder fascista en 1991 y pasó 8 años en prisión por sus opiniones. ¡Descansa en el poder, camarada!


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Cuanto tonto e HIJOPUTA hay suelto por Rusia:

*Medvédev pide al Reino Unido que devuelva las Malvinas a Argentina.*

El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia y expresidente ruso, Dmitri Medvédev, llamó hoy a Reino Unido "a largarse de las islas Malvinas" y felicitó a Argentina por la victoria en el Mundial de Fútbol.

"Lo mejor es que los británicos se larguen finalmente de las islas Malvinas y las devuelvan a los argentinos. ¡Las Falklands no son Reino Unido, sino Argentina! Y felicito a la selección de Argentina por la merecida victoria en fútbol. Manténganse así en política exterior", escribió en su cuenta de Telegram.

El exmandatario ruso, que ha destacado últimamente por sus declaraciones irreverentes y agresivas, arremetió contra Londres tras las recientes declaraciones del primer ministro británico, Rishi Sunak, quien afirmó que no puede haber negociaciones de paz en Ucrania hasta que Rusia "se haya retirado de los territorios conquistados"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Cuántos megatones se estima que porta cada uno de esos cilindros?.
> 
> ¿Es reciente el vídeo?. Esto cada vez da más yuyu.



Oficialmente, puede llevar hasta 6 cabezas termonucleares de 100 kt a 0,55 Mt….depende del objetivo…


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Cuanto tonto e HIJOPUTA hay suelto por Rusia:
> 
> *Medvédev pide al Reino Unido que devuelva las Malvinas a Argentina.*
> 
> ...



Le faltó decir Gibraltar a España para niquelarlo.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Le faltó decir Gibraltar a España para niquelarlo.



Hombre, Argentina no ha enviado a la Policia Federal a Ucrania a investigar los maniquies de Bucha, como ha hecho España con la Guarcia Civil.


----------



## Arthur69 (19 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> El movimiento comunista báltico ha sufrido una gran pérdida. El 15 de diciembre de 2022, Juozas Jermalavičius murió. Miembro del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de Lituania, luchó contra la toma del poder fascista en 1991 y pasó 8 años en prisión por sus opiniones. ¡Descansa en el poder, camarada!



Un peligro menos de que ocuparse los esforzados letones.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Le faltó decir Gibraltar a España para niquelarlo.



Es una modo apropiado de recordar la hipocresía anglosajona y su doble vara de medir en temas internacionales.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hombre, Argentina no ha enviado a la Policia Federal a Ucrania a investigar los maniquies de Bucha, como ha hecho España con la Guarcia Civil.



Ya, joder, es obvio. 

Alguien posteó la lista de países que más están jodiendo a Rusia, sin esta haberles hecho nada, y Perro Sánchez está muy bien situado. De esta lo ascienden al grado 31.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Dic 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Un peligro menos de que ocuparse los esforzados letones.



"Esfordazos", ahora a los SS se les llama así, que cosas paSSan.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya, joder, es obvio.
> 
> Alguien posteó la lista de países que más están jodiendo a Rusia, sin esta haberles hecho nada, y Perro Sánchez está muy bien situado. De esta lo ascienden al grado 31.



Imposible, en ese club solo entran los listos, y además deben conocer la contraseña interna...


----------



## Kron II (19 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


>



Si acaban perdiendo el gas que adquirieron los alemanes a Qatar (que no comenzarían a recibir hasta 2026 o 2027, no cubre sus necesidades energéticas anuales y cuyo precio de compra parece secreto de Estado) y que tanto bombo le dieron, se podría decir que ni el mejor guionista de cine cómico puede haber escrito esta historia.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Dic 2022)

"_Dado el estado actual de la UE, queda claro por qué una ginecóloga fue nombrada presidente de la Comisión Europea",_ dijo Maria Zakharova.

Ursula von der Leyen se graduó en ginecología. Más tarde trabajó como paramédico en el departamento correspondiente.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Dic 2022)

@Tierra Azul sal ratita de tu agujero.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Pues si,pero hay tantos territorios ocupados por la extinta U.R.S.S. que podrían ser devueltos por la actual Rusia. Por lo tanto podrían predicar con el ejemplo.


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

La operación especial de Rusia echa por tierra los juegos geopolíticos de Occidente - Lavrov
*
Lavrov señala que la transición a la multipolaridad llevará tiempo y Occidente se resistirá.
*
_*



"La reacción histérica de nuestros colegas occidentales del equipo USAno ante nuestras acciones 
en el marco de la operación militar especial no hace sino confirmar nuestra conclusión: la operación 
militar especial...era absolutamente necesaria para desbaratar sus planes de convertir a Ucrania 
en una amenaza permanente para la seguridad de Rusia. Y que esta reacción reveló que Occidente
ha comprendido que nuestras acciones echaron por tierra sus juegos y planes geopolíticos".

"Es evidente que la inmensa mayoría del mundo no apoyan los intentos que hemos visto
en los últimos años de establecer el dominio de Estados Unidos y sus aliados occidentales
en la escena mundial por medio de la fuerza, sanciones ilegítimas, ultimátums, chantajes 
y amenazas. A nadie le gusta y estoy convencido de que el proceso histórico ya está dando 
su veredicto", afirmó. "Sí, será una larga transición histórica hacia una multipolaridad real.
Occidente se resistirá drásticamente".

Hacer clic para expandir...


*_


> *Subrayó que Rusia construirá su política exterior apoyándose en socios capaces de negociar".*


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> @Tierra Azul sal ratita de tu agujero.



Ah el Galileo, el Gilipollas Ukrofilico ese, me traes la misma mierda, visteh las trincheritas que han dejado tus amiguetas nanzis en el centro de Bahmut o prefieres hemoal?
mira para ti, joputa
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania. Antes y despues. Se acabó el griterio histerico.Con Bandera https://t.co/QJvqztwooD" / Twitter


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (19 Dic 2022)

NO ES OFF TOPIC, DADA LA RELEVANCIA DE BORREL EN LA GUERRA

El programa 2 x 52 de LA BASE de PÚBLICO se hace eco de las declaraciones del abogado de Eva Kaili implicando a Borrell en el QATAR-GATE

Uno de los escasos medios que ha recogido la noticia.


,
otros









El abogado de Eva Kaili afirma que seguía un plan que Borrell puso en marcha en países árabes


También apunta que la exvicepresidenta seguía órdenes de la presidenta de la eurocámara, Roberta Metsola




www.elnacional.cat













El socialista Borrell, señalado por el abogado de la detenida por corrupción Eva Kaili


La eurodiputada griega afirma, a través de su abogado, que la Comisión y la presidenta del Parlamento avalaron sus contactos y da a entender que el dinero hallado en su domicilio pertenece a su pareja, el asesor parlamentario Francesco Giorgi, impuado




www.eldiarioalerta.com


----------



## Impresionante (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (19 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ah el Galileo, el Gilipollas Ukrofilico ese, me traes la misma mierda, visteh las trincheritas que han dejado tus amiguetas nanzis en el centro de Bahmut o prefieres hemoal?
> mira para ti, joputa
> JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania. Antes y despues. Se acabó el griterio histerico.Con Bandera https://t.co/QJvqztwooD" / Twitter



Ya han quitado el twitt a debido ser muy burda la mentira del camarada jm para que la quité tan rápido


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

_*
"Ya no es un mundo unipolar, ya no es un mundo en el que Occidente tiene la última palabra".*_

Huang Ping, miembro de la Conferencia Consultiva Política del Pueblo Chino (CCPPC), 
máximo órgano consultivo político de China.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ya han quitado el twitt a debido ser muy burda la mentira del camarada jm para que la quité tan rápido



el twitt sigue ahi tontolapolla ni burdamentira ni leches, comprate unas gafas y bola de cristal nueva, tontin


----------



## arriondas (19 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ah el Galileo, el Gilipollas Ukrofilico ese, me traes la misma mierda, visteh las trincheritas que han dejado tus amiguetas nanzis en el centro de Bahmut o prefieres hemoal?
> mira para ti, joputa
> JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#Ucrania. Antes y despues. Se acabó el griterio histerico.Con Bandera https://t.co/QJvqztwooD" / Twitter



Galilerdo es un intoxicador a sueldo, aparte de ser más tonto que hecho de encargo. Un poco más y se come el zurullo que deja en la taza del váter pensando que es un Twix.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Es mucho más gilipollesco ser facha. Los voxeras , estarían montando la 2º división azul y pidiendo más pasta para Zopensky que es de hecho lo que ya estan haciendo en la oposición.



Acaso en vox no son "franquistas fachas y nazis" capullo???
Si es que sois tontos hasta reventar.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La UE fija el precio máximo del gas en 180 euros a partir del 15 de febrero - Consejo de la UE
> 
> "El ajuste del precio del gas puede entrar en vigor a partir del 15.02.23 bajo dos condiciones: si el precio del gas se mantiene en 180 euros durante 3 días, y si la diferencia de precios TTF (UE) y el precio medio del GNL es superior a 35 euros", dice el documento.
> ❗El techo del precio del gas podría levantarse si hay escasez en el mercado, aclara el Consejo de la UE.
> ...



Eso no va a funcionar y lo saben, jamás lo van a activar. Tu pones un techo al gas y si los demás países productores no quieren vendertelo que haces se los quitas. Creo que la UE no se da cuenta en la posición que está ahora mismo...


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> "_Dado el estado actual de la UE, queda claro por qué una ginecóloga fue nombrada presidente de la Comisión Europea",_ dijo Maria Zakharova.
> 
> Ursula von der Leyen se graduó en ginecología. Más tarde trabajó como paramédico en el departamento correspondiente.



La Zhakarova es lo más.


----------



## ZHU DE (19 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso no va a funcionar y lo saben, jamás lo van a activar. Tu pones un techo al gas y si los demás países productores no quieren vendertelo que haces se los quitas. Creo que la UE no se da cuenta en la posición que está ahora mismo...



En nada están todos en posición de firmes recogiendo la ropa carcelaria.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kron II (19 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso no va a funcionar y lo saben, jamás lo van a activar. Tu pones un techo al gas y si los demás países productores no quieren vendertelo que haces se los quitas. Creo que la UE no se da cuenta en la posición que está ahora mismo...



Exacto, un cartel de demanda es simplemente un concepto ridículo. Pero vamos, que ya se se irán enterando en Europa. Además, China está dispuesto a tragarse los mares de gases que tiene Rusia, y podría ser factible ampliar los gaseoductos para servir a otros países asiáticos, a parte de China, directamente y no en forma de GLP, de forma similar a como se servían a un conjunto de países europeos.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

*Putin y Lukashenko hablan de cooperación y callan sobre el conflicto ucraniano.*
Los presidentes de Rusia y Bielorrusia, *Vladimir Putin y Alexandr Lukashenko*, debatieron hoy las relaciones entre ambos países pero guardaron silencio sobre el conflicto en la vecina Ucrania, en el que Minsk podría verse implicado directamente ante las presiones de Moscú.

"Acabamos de resumir todo nuestro trabajo en formato ampliado y descubrimos que nos alejamos un poco de los temas gubernamentales. Pero rectificamos y debatimos todo el conjunto de las relaciones ruso-bielorrusas. *Los asuntos sociales y económicos*", afirmó en rueda de prensa el mandatario bielorruso.

Lukashenko agradeció a su homólogo ruso por haberle visitado en Bielorrusia, el primer viaje de Putin a este país desde 2019. El presidente bielorruso expresó la esperanza de que* "la gente valorará nuestras decisiones".*

Por su parte, Putin destacó que ambos países "minimizan de un modo seguro y efectivo la *influencia de las sanciones en sus economías".*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> "_Dado el estado actual de la UE, queda claro por qué una ginecóloga fue nombrada presidente de la Comisión Europea",_ dijo Maria Zakharova.
> 
> Ursula von der Leyen se graduó en ginecología. Más tarde trabajó como paramédico en el departamento correspondiente.



De mujer a mujer....jo,jo,jo


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

para las ratas del foro, la picadora sigue su curso, y con bielorrusia calentandose en el lateral para cuando "nos quedemos sin armas" 
Lorena on Twitter: "6- https://t.co/37MgROtfCW" / Twitter


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> De mujer a mujer....jo,jo,jo



La Zhakarova es la Olona rusa.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> el twitt sigue ahi tontolapolla ni burdamentira ni leches, comprate unas gafas y bola de cristal nueva, tontin



Decenas de Wagners abatidos en Bakmut


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La Zhakarova es la Olona rusa.



Olona esa no se le acerca ni a la suela de los zapatos ....no se puede comparar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Decenas de Wagners abatidos en Bakmut



Deberias de cambiar tu nick por Galipollas te pega mejor, has comprado gafas nuevas y bolita de cristal nueva? me da que no, para lo que te pagan como triste cm
mira uno que tiene pinta de jugar al cod y con zapatos rojos
Lorena on Twitter: "Sergey Nikolaevich, 20 años. Pensó que todo era un videojuego. 1- https://t.co/wdbRKn8eHQ" / Twitter
Lorena on Twitter: "https://t.co/V64EEOby86" / Twitter

Ademas de subnormal, no eres ni capaz de abrir un link de twitter para decir que lo han borrado, me estoy desovariando de tu poco espectro visual, (y cerebral, no das para mucho, te entiendo, anda vuelve con tu mamá que se te olvidan las campurrianas, subnormal)


----------



## terro6666 (19 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Deberias de cambiar tu nick por Galipollas te pega mejor, has comprado gafas nuevas y bolita de cristal nueva? me da que no, para lo que te pagan como triste cm
> mira uno que tiene pinta de jugar al cod y con zapatos rojos
> Lorena on Twitter: "Sergey Nikolaevich, 20 años. Pensó que todo era un videojuego. 1- https://t.co/wdbRKn8eHQ" / Twitter
> Lorena on Twitter: "https://t.co/V64EEOby86" / Twitter
> ...



Lorena tiene rabo.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Olona esa no se le acerca ni a la suela de los zapatos ....no se puede comparar.



No jodas, Olona es mucha Olona, además es nuestra y la otra una rarita eslava.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lorena tiene rabo.



¿Te lo ha enseñado?.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

*La Fuerza Expedicionaria Conjunta reitera en Riga su apoyo a Ucrania "el tiempo que haga falta"*
Los representantes de los diez países que forman la Fuerza Expedicionaria Conjunta (JEF) se comprometieron este lunes en Riga a seguir apoyando a Ucrania en los ámbitos *político, militar, humanitario y económico* por "el tiempo que haga falta".

La declaración del grupo liderado por el Reino Unido y que integra a países europeos del área nórdica y báltica se produjo después de que el presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, se dirigiera a la cumbre por videoconferencia para solicitar más envíos de armamento.

Los líderes de los países de la JEF además condenaron los últimos ataques rusos contra la infraestructura civil de Ucrania, que calificaron de *crímenes de guerra*, y subrayaron que no puede haber conversaciones de paz "creíbles" en tanto que Rusia continúe con su guerra de agresión. "Saludamos la disposición del presidente Zelenski a una paz justa", subrayaron.


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Lorena tiene rabo.



ah si? te gustan los rabos? 
yo ya tengo a mi marido no voy mirando rabos ajenos. 

PD: Sigue cambiando de tema.... estas tonto hoy


----------



## El_Suave (19 Dic 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> NO ES OFF TOPIC, DADA LA RELEVANCIA DE BORREL EN LA GUERRA
> 
> El programa 2 x 52 de LA BASE de PÚBLICO se hace eco de las declaraciones del abogado de Eva Kaili implicando a Borrell en el QATAR-GATE
> 
> ...



No sé, la Eva Kaili esa tiene un toque extraño, un toque a...

...no humana.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No sé, la Eva Kaili esa tiene un toque extraño, un toque a...
> 
> ...no humana.



Blade Runner ya vio que el Mal estaba en Bruselas.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (19 Dic 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Un peligro menos de que ocuparse los esforzados letones.



LETONIA NO ES LITUANIA, el país del comunista LITUANO fallecido.

El OTANero retrasado y analfabeto pasa puntual.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Entrando en espacio aéreo ruso.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gas stock:
> 
> Todo según lo previsto.
> 
> ...



Y topando el gas y tal, somos candidatos aventajados para ganar el premio Darwin del siglo XXI


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

¿A qué no conocían ustedes esto:

*"Un sargento de veintidós años gobernó la ciudad de Bensheim, al sur de Frankfurt, 
en los meses posteriores a la rendición. Vivía en una villa con aspecto de castillo 
a cuyos propietarios desalojó, y se paseaba por la ciudad en un Mercedes-Benz 
blanco de 1938 que había confiscado. Tenía una criada, ama de llaves y cocinera 
alemana que le preparaba sus comidas favoritas. Pero lo más delicioso para el joven
Henry Kissinger era que Bensheim estaba a unos 240 kilómetros de Furth, la ciudad 
de la que él y su familia habían huido de la persecución sólo siete años antes."*

Página 136 del libro 'Candy Bombers' de Andrei Cherny sobre el puente aéreo de Berlín.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> No sé, la Eva Kaili esa tiene un toque extraño, un toque a...
> 
> ...no humana.


----------



## amcxxl (19 Dic 2022)

Interpretación de la bandera de Ucrania de Fox-News
Interpretación de la bandera ucraniana de Fox News. Por así decirlo, actualizado.











El_Suave dijo:


> No sé, la Eva Kaili esa tiene un toque extraño, un toque a...



Tiene un toque a TDS_PTS




mazuste dijo:


> ¿A qué no conocían ustedes esto:
> 
> *"Un sargento de veintidós años gobernó la ciudad de Bensheim, al sur de Frankfurt,
> en los meses posteriores a la rendición. Vivía en una villa con aspecto de castillo
> ...



son todos putas ratas, me da igual Kissinger, Brezinsky , Hillary , Yelen, Greenspan o Nuland
Y sus colegas de la UE lo mismo o peor



El_Suave dijo:


> Por favor hable usted de lo que sepa, y no haga el ridículo tratando de corregir a quien sabe mucho más que usted de un tema físico, por tanto no discutible.



No he "discutido" nada , solo me he limitado a señalar algunas obviedades ademas de reirme un poquito de algunas tonterias que he leido por ahi

principio de Arquimedes ?








Alvin Red dijo:


> Se lo recomiendo, el T. de Noether es básico en la Física actual.



empiezar una clase de fisica hablando de machismo ya es empezar mal

a ese tio le falta testosterona


----------



## terro6666 (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Te lo ha enseñado?.



No hace falta, se le nota a km


----------



## kasperle1966 (19 Dic 2022)

*El experto rumano Vasilescu: "El plan de Rusia en Ucrania está funcionando; la segunda fase ha comenzado*

*Autor : Stanislav Blokhin *


Las conclusiones de los servicios de inteligencia de la OTAN sobre los nuevos planes de Rusia para una operación especial contradicen la lógica elemental del ejército. El experto militar rumano Valentin Vasilescu compartió esta opinión especialmente para PolitRussia.

Hace algún tiempo, se presentaron las conclusiones de la inteligencia de la OTAN y de Valeri Zaluzhnyi, jefe de las AFU, en las que se afirmaba que es inevitable una gran ofensiva terrestre del ejército ruso, que puede comenzar muy pronto. En opinión de Valentin Vasilescu, estas previsiones no responden a la lógica de los acontecimientos que tienen lugar en la zona de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte.

_"Sus declaraciones no se corresponden con la intención del general ruso Sergey Surovikin (comandante de las tropas rusas en la zona del Cáucaso Norte - nota del editor). Además, la lógica elemental del ejército dicta no atarse los cordones de los zapatos antes de ponerse las botas", dijo el experto militar._

En octubre, como señala el experto, Rusia pasó a aplicar una nueva estrategia en Ucrania. Comenzó con ataques con misiles de crucero y drones tipo Geranio que dañaron gravemente infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas críticas. Uno de los objetivos de la Federación Rusa, según Vasilescu, era causar trastornos en el sistema de transporte del país. Tras los golpess, comenzaron los problemas en el suministro eléctrico y el transporte ferroviario. Estos últimos crean obstáculos para la entrega de armas occidentales, piezas de repuesto para reparar las redes eléctricas dañadas y combustible para generadores diésel y gasolina desde las fronteras ucranianas hasta la línea del frente.




El bloqueo del suministro de equipos transferidos por Occidente es sólo la primera etapa del plan ruso, opina un antiguo piloto de la Fuerza Aérea rumana. Paralelamente, señala Vasilescu, se ha iniciado una segunda fase, que incluye la inutilización de los lugares de almacenamiento temporal de los bienes suministrados por la OTAN y la UE.

_"En lugar de una ofensiva terrestre, los rusos siguen aplicando el plan de Sergei Surovikin, que consiste en ataques contra las infraestructuras críticas de Ucrania, combinados con una caza en dos fases de las armas occidentales que han cruzado la frontera ucraniana"_, dijo el analista.

Al mismo tiempo, las tropas rusas están eliminando metódicamente las amenazas a la aviación rusa. Se están destruyendo baterías ucranianas de misiles de alcance medio situadas en las regiones de Kherson, Mykolaiv, Dnipropetrovsk, Zaporizhzhya, Donetsk y Kharkiv.

PolitRussia informó anteriormente del "vertiginoso problema" al que se enfrenta Ucrania como consecuencia de los ataques rusos a su infraestructura energética.
*Румынский эксперт Василеску: план России на Украине работает — начался второй этап*


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Dic 2022)

Parece ser que se han acabado los rusos en la zona de Bajmut. Esta por ver si mandarán a más rusos a morir allí o lo dejarán estar como un testimonio a la subnormalidad rusa.


----------



## dabuti (19 Dic 2022)

CIENTOS DE UCROS ELIMINADOS Y VEHÍCULOS NEUTRALIZADOS.

*Informe detallado sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial rusa en el territorio de Ucrania*





16/12/2022



> *Además, se detectaron y se destruyeron tres grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las áreas de los asentamientos de Terny en la República Popular de Donetsk y Chervonaya Dibrova en la República Popular de Lugansk.*



*Moscú, 16 dic *En su informe sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa dio a conocer que hasta 20 militares ucranianos fueron neutralizados y dos vehículos blindados de combate y tres camionetas fueron destruidos en la dirección de Kupiansk.
Asimismo, otros 50 regulares fueron eliminados y dos vehículos de combate de infantería y tres camionetas fueron destruidos como resultado de las operaciones ofensivas en ciertos frentes en la dirección Krasno-Limanski.
Además, se detectaron y se destruyeron tres grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las áreas de los asentamientos de Terny en la República Popular de Donetsk y Chervonaya Dibrova en la República Popular de Lugansk.
En Donetsk, las tropas rusas continuaron las operaciones ofensivas y frustraron tres contraataques enemigos en los asentamientos de Artemovsk y Shumy, así como en Belogorovka. Como resultado de los daños causados por el fuego, las unidades de Kiev fueron dispersadas y devueltas a sus posiciones originales, y las pérdidas enemigas ascendieron a más de 40 militares ucranianos entre muertos y heridos, tres vehículos blindados de combate y dos automóviles.
En la dirección Sur-Donetsk, como resultado de las acciones preventivas de las tropas rusas, se frustró un intento de ataque a una compañía reforzada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el asentamiento de Sladkoe de la República Popular de Donetsk, donde dos grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento fueron destruidos y hasta 50 militares ucranianos fueron abatidos y tres vehículos suyos destruidos.
De igual manera, las tropas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron los puestos de mando de las unidades de las brigadas 1, 102 y 108, y destruyeron 64 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro y 93 posiciones de concentración de personal y equipo militar.
También, un almacén de misiles y armas de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido en Járkov, así como una estación de radar del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300.
Durante el día, los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron cuatro vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos y dos cohetes HIMARS.


----------



## Trajanillo (19 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En nada están todos en posición de firmes recogiendo la ropa carcelaria.



No caerá esa breva


----------



## El_Suave (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Blade Runner ya vio que el Mal estaba en Bruselas.



Encajaría con el hecho que advertí hace ya tiempo, creo que un volumen anterior de esta serie de hilos, respecto a que Borrell se cree Harrison Ford, y espera pasar a la posteridad y que Hollywood haga una película con su personaje.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Rusada del día. 
Es como una cazadora reversible.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El experto rumano Vasilescu..*



Gran referente mundial, casi al nivel de Romanescu y Nicolescu


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Encajaría con el hecho que advertí hace ya tiempo, creo que un volumen anterior de esta serie de hilos, respecto a que Borrell se cree Harrison Ford, y espera pasar a la posteridad y que Hollywood haga una película con su personaje.



Es tan vanidoso que no me extrañaría.


----------



## Hal8995 (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es tan vanidoso que no me extrañaría.



Jejejeje...pues de mujer no es que pueda presumir....para ser Harrison Ford podría haber encontrado algo mejor.


----------



## eljusticiero (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (19 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Putin llega a Minsk.
> 
> Por cierto, el que saluda a Putin tras Lukashenko...es el propio hijo de Lukashenko



Me asombra lo bien que controla Putin el Parkinson. ¿Qué droga usará?


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (19 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Jejejeje...pues de mujer no es que pueda presumir....para ser Harrison Ford podría haber encontrado algo mejor.



De travelo viejo podría presumir, de mujer no.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Enfilando hacia Moscú.


----------



## Elimina (19 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Ríos de armas para Kiev*
> 
> A la hora de responsabilidades por la tragedia de muerte y destrucción en el Donbás, esta hay que hacerla recaer, fundamentalmente, sobre los países de Europa bajo la guía de Estados Unidos, que han incrementado la provisión de armas al régimen de Kiev desde el golpe de febrero del año 2014 a la fecha.
> 
> ...



Suerte tuvimos con lo de Pearl Harbour. Si no, EEUU estaría mandando armas a Hitler hasta ahora.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Jejejeje...pues de mujer no es que pueda presumir....para ser Harrison Ford podría haber encontrado algo mejor.



Esa no es su mujer... la Borrella tiene un pinta de desviao importante. Es un tipo muy inteligente pero todo en él es oscuro, difuso, mentira. Todo en Borrell es un fake. Debe tener un grado alto en su logia.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Cierto. Murió el gran Chiquito de la calzada, pero esta banda de guarras y retrasados nos hacen reír aún mas.
(Lo digo por la berdadera hizquierda)


----------



## Elimina (19 Dic 2022)

> No he "discutido" nada , solo me he limitado a señalar algunas obviedades ademas de reirme un poquito de algunas tonterias que he leido por ahi
> 
> principio de Arquimedes ?
> 
> ...



¿pero tú eres tonto?

Vale, vale, lo edito.
Pero me llama tanto la atención el contraste entre la información que sueles traer y estas opiniones de ignorancia supina, que vaya... igual es mejor andar con más tiento en según qué cosas...


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epicii (19 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Me asombra lo bien que controla Putin el Parkinson. ¿Qué droga usará?



jajajaja esa fue una estupidez que dejaron abandonada alla por mayo...se le creyeron @rejon y tres subnomales mas...


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

¡Ah! Pero si estaba encendido.

Abel, toma nota.


----------



## manodura79 (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> @Tierra Azul sal ratita de tu agujero.



Vaya casualidad que "gloria a la nación" en ucraniano suene cómo "vivan los nazis". Cosas del lenguaje jeje.


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

La Federación Rusa ha aumentado la producción de sistemas de misiles Iskander, dijo el primer director general adjunto de Rostec, Vladimir Artyakov.


Ivan Rogov.


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> ¡Ah! Pero si estaba encendido.
> 
> Abel, toma nota.



Menudo payaso !!!


----------



## juanmanuel (19 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Los argentinos son europeos?.
> O.
> ¿Los españoles les robaron su oro?



A pesar de que no me lo pregunta a mi le respondere.
Un porcentaje muy importante (alrededor del 43%) es 100 % descendiente de europeos. En cuanto alrededor del 57% tiene parte de sus origenes entre nativos americanos o africanos y tambien algunos son nativos americanos al 100% o descendientes de africanos al 100%.
Argentina *no* es mayoritariamente blanca a pesar de que muchos argentinos asi se sienten y lo sean.
Los españoles no nos robaron nuestro oro porque Argentina nunca fue una gran productora de oro.
El oro lo robaron de Peru, Bolivia y Chile.
Por eso aprovechamos la debildad del imperio español a comienzos del siglo 19 para expulsarlos y comenzar la construccion de una nacion independiente.
Como se imaginara eso no sucede de un momento para otro, y en eso andamos desde hace 2 siglos y demoraremos otro tanto para consolidar un proyecto que incluya a la mayoria de la poblacion.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PRENSA OCCIDENTAL PREPARA A SUS LECTORES PARA LA DERROTA EN BAKHMUT/ARTIMOVSK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, pues se acumulan las noticias sobre una retirada de los rusos de Bakhmut.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Lo único "bueno" de esta guerra es que poco a poco se va haciendo limpieza de criminales de guerra rusos...


----------



## Honkler (19 Dic 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Por eso aprovechamos la debildad del imperio español a comienzos del siglo 19 para expulsarlos y comenzar la construccion de una nacion independiente.
> Como se imaginara eso no sucede de un momento para otro, y en eso andamos desde hace 2 siglos y demoraremos otro tanto para consolidar un proyecto que incluya a la mayoria de la poblacion.



Y se han lucido  .


----------



## Tusade (19 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La Federación Rusa ha aumentado la producción de sistemas de misiles Iskander, dijo el primer director general adjunto de Rostec, Vladimir Artyakov.
> 
> 
> Ivan Rogov.
> ...



Este tipo de "camiones-misiles" me recuerdan a las viejas fotografías de los desfiles soviéticos. En dichos desfiles, se paseaban camiones enormes con un gran tubo con la apariencia de cohete encima de dicho camión. Con la presencia de varios diplomáticos extranjeros para que presenciaran "el poder" del Kremlin.

Luego, cuando cayó la URSS, las viejas élites confesaron en sus memorias que era todo mentira: que esos camiones enormes sólo portaban tubos vacíos, que esos supuestos misiles gigantescos intercontinentales eran puras fantasías que no existían en ningún lado.

Rusia es la continuación de la URSS: un imperio de barbarie, hipocresía y sangre. Lo único que han cambiado ha sido el nombre y la bandera.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

Aterrizaje en Moscú.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Cierto. Murió el gran Chiquito de la calzada, pero esta banda de guarras y retrasados nos hacen reír aún mas.



Al ignore a partir de las 22h.


----------



## rejon (19 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> jajajaja esa fue una estupidez que dejaron abandonada alla por mayo...se le creyeron @rejon y tres subnomales mas...




Y tú eres mucho más HIJODEPUTA,SUBNORMAL,KORNUPETA y miserable de lo que cualquiera pueda imaginar.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Decenas de Wagners abatidos en Bakmut



Galileo es mi pastor, nada me falta...


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Cierto. Murió el gran Chiquito de la calzada, pero esta banda de guarras y retrasados nos hacen reír aún mas.


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Este tipo de "camiones-misiles" me recuerdan a las viejas fotografías de los desfiles soviéticos. En dichos desfiles, se paseaban camiones enormes con un gran tubo con la apariencia de cohete encima de dicho camión. Con la presencia de varios diplomáticos extranjeros para que presenciaran "el poder" del Kremlin.
> 
> Luego, cuando cayó la URSS, las viejas élites confesaron en sus memorias que era todo mentira: que esos camiones enormes sólo portaban tubos vacíos, que esos supuestos misiles gigantescos intercontinentales eran puras fantasías que no existían en ningún lado.
> 
> Rusia es la continuación de la URSS: un imperio de barbarie, hipocresía y sangre. Lo único que han cambiado ha sido el nombre y la bandera.



Usted solo destila odio y rusofobia, mejor lo mando al ignore.


----------



## vettonio (19 Dic 2022)

La maldición de Erdogan. Otro que cae.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (19 Dic 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Este tipo de "camiones-misiles" me recuerdan a las viejas fotografías de los desfiles soviéticos. En dichos desfiles, se paseaban camiones enormes con un gran tubo con la apariencia de cohete encima de dicho camión. Con la presencia de varios diplomáticos extranjeros para que presenciaran "el poder" del Kremlin.
> 
> Luego, cuando cayó la URSS, las viejas élites confesaron en sus memorias que era todo mentira: que esos camiones enormes sólo portaban tubos vacíos, que esos supuestos misiles gigantescos intercontinentales eran puras fantasías que no existían en ningún lado.
> 
> Rusia es la continuación de la URSS: un imperio de barbarie, hipocresía y sangre. Lo único que han cambiado ha sido el nombre y la bandera.



A ver si os aclarais.
Hace 2 paginas otro estaba diciendo que Rusia tenía la bomba EMP (del arcoiris), que era una amenaza para el planeta. Y otro decia que bombardean zonas civiles desde Febrero.
*ACLARAOS YA, RIDÍCULOS *

¿Tienen o no tienen armamento?


----------



## manodura79 (19 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, pues se acumulan las noticias sobre una retirada de los rusos de Bakhmut.



La historia interminable. O más bien, la picadora de carne interminable. Para "expulsar a los rusos" tuvieron que mandar de todo después de perder de todo. Ahora los rusos volverán con la artillería y empezarán a moler carne otra vez. Los de Wagner avanzarán a farola por día, cuando estén en los suburbios no seguirán avanzando, los ucranianos mandarán más refuerzos para recuperar las farolas que perdieron. Así hasta el infinito.


----------



## alfonbass (19 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PRENSA OCCIDENTAL PREPARA A SUS LECTORES PARA LA DERROTA EN BAKHMUT/ARTIMOVSK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, no dormimos, fíjese...

Un holandés cualquiera lo que más le preocupa ahora mismo es la caída de un pueblo del que no ha oído nunca hablar...pero "los medios occidentales le están preparando"...no se puede ser más ridiculo, en serio


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CIENTOS DE UCROS ELIMINADOS Y VEHÍCULOS NEUTRALIZADOS.
> 
> *Informe detallado sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial rusa en el territorio de Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Cientos de vehículos no, miles!!!


----------



## manodura79 (19 Dic 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Este tipo de "camiones-misiles" me recuerdan a las viejas fotografías de los desfiles soviéticos. En dichos desfiles, se paseaban camiones enormes con un gran tubo con la apariencia de cohete encima de dicho camión. Con la presencia de varios diplomáticos extranjeros para que presenciaran "el poder" del Kremlin.
> 
> Luego, cuando cayó la URSS, las viejas élites confesaron en sus memorias que era todo mentira: que esos camiones enormes sólo portaban tubos vacíos, que esos supuestos misiles gigantescos intercontinentales eran puras fantasías que no existían en ningún lado.
> 
> Rusia es la continuación de la URSS: un imperio de barbarie, hipocresía y sangre. Lo único que han cambiado ha sido el nombre y la bandera.



Que en los desfiles sacaran cohetes de cartón, es posible. Que en realidad los misiles rusos fuesen fantasía, no me lo creo. Más que nada, porque de ser así, la OTAN ya se hubiese metido hasta la cocina.


----------



## Castellano (19 Dic 2022)

Asunto Bakhmut.
Pregunto, no sería más sencillo retirar las tropas unos km y lanzar 4-5 termobáricas a la vez encima de las tropas ucros?


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

Dicen algunos, con respecto a las instalaciones eléctricas de Ucrania, que Rusia se ha centrado en los transformadores
más pequeños de 330 KVA en lugar de los más grandes de 750 KVA por la misma razón que no están destruyendo plantas 
de generación. Los transformadores menores se reemplazan más fácilmente y las dimensiones aumentan con el nº de KVA. 
Los de 330 KVA se pueden transportar en camiones y remolques normales. Los más grandes, de cientos de toneladas, 
deben transportarse por ferrocarril o góndolas especiales. Que los transformadores más pequeños requieren menos tiempo
y dinero para reemplazos. Y que todo ello indicaría que Rusia aun querría Ucrania en gran parte intacta, pero sin ucranianos.
Eso dicen...


----------



## crocodile (19 Dic 2022)

Embajada de Rusia en España.


❗ *El nuevo embajador de Rusia en España, Yuri Klimenko, ha llegado a Madrid*

El Presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, nombró al diplomático *Yuri Klimenko* como Embajador Extraordinario y Plenipotenciario de la Federación de Rusia en el Reino de España con concurrencia en el Principado de Andorra

ℹ *Biografía del embajador:*

Nacido en 1959, *Yuri Klimenko* se graduó del Instituto Estatal de Relaciones Internacionales de Moscú e ingresó en 1981 en la carrera diplomática. Ha desempeñado diversos cargos en el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia y sus misiones diplomáticas en el extranjero.

Entre *2000 y 2004* ocupó el puesto del Ministro Consejero de la *Embajada de Rusia en* *España*.
En 2004-2012 ejerció el cargo del Subdirector del Primer Departamento Europeo del Ministerio de Exteriores ruso.
De *2012 a 2019* fue Cónsul General de Rusia en *Barcelona*.
Desde febrero de 2019 ocupaba el puesto del Subdirector del Primer Departamento Europeo.

Domina los idiomas español e inglés.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Asunto Bakhmut.
> Pregunto, no sería más sencillo retirar las tropas unos km y lanzar 4-5 termobáricas a la vez encima de las tropas ucros?



A lo mejor hay civiles... mas que nada que es una ciudad... y prorusa


----------



## Castellano (19 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> A lo mejor hay civiles... mas que nada que es una ciudad... y prorusa



Pero quedan civiles?
Si llevan meses calle a calle.
Quién coño va a quedar allí?


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Asunto Bakhmut.
> Pregunto, no sería más sencillo retirar las tropas unos km y lanzar 4-5 termobáricas a la vez encima de las tropas ucros?



Porque siempre será mas ventajoso, a efectos del objetivo, que vayan llegando en tandas
para que la picadora no se atasque y sigan dando esperanzas para mantener el suministro
de la carne de cañón.
Digo.

Edito: Y si nunca hubo evacuación civil, como tal.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Porque siempre será mas ventajoso, a efectos del objetivo, que vayan llegando en tandas
> para que la picadora no se atasque y sigan dando esperanzas para mantener el suministro
> de la carne de cañón.
> Digo.



Carne de cañón?

La conexión por satélite absolutamente clave.









The Infrared Hunt for Russian Troops in the Battle for Bakhmut


On a frigid December night, The New York Times accompanied members of a surveillance team for the Ukrainian Army as they used a thermal sight to find enemy positions miles away.




www-nytimes-com.cdn.ampproject.org





"
*La caza infrarroja de las tropas rusas en la batalla de Bakhmut*
En una gélida noche de diciembre, The New York Times acompañó a miembros de un equipo de vigilancia del ejército ucraniano mientras usaban una *mira térmica* para encontrar posiciones enemigas a kilómetros de distancia.

Una explosión iluminó el cielo cuando un pequeño equipo de vigilancia del ejército ucraniano escaneaba el horizonte sobre Bakhmut, en el este de Ucrania.



15 de diciembre de 2022
BAKHMUT, Ucrania — El viento aullaba a través de los árboles sin hojas y a través de las ventanas del edificio de apartamentos volado mientras el equipo de vigilancia subía tramos de escaleras cubiertos con vidrios rotos. El frío les entumeció los dedos mientras instalaban su equipo: un visor de imágenes térmicas del tamaño de una computadora portátil, su trípode y una antena parabólica Starlink y una batería.

Regístrese para el informe de guerra Rusia-Ucrania. Todas las noches, le enviaremos un resumen de las noticias más importantes del día. Recíbelo en tu bandeja de entrada.
El trabajo era sencillo: el pequeño equipo de varios hombres, dirigido por un estadounidense conocido como Wolf, serían los ojos de Ucrania en su batalla por Bakhmut esa noche, acurrucándose en el apartamento de estilo soviético y mirando el resplandor blanco y negro de imágenes infrarrojas mientras intentaba identificar las posiciones rusas.
Frente a ellos había una vista panorámica de Bakhmut, una ciudad en el este de Ucrania, en su mayoría sin electricidad y devastada por seis meses de bombardeos concertados . Los ataques de la artillería rusa en la distancia enviaron destellos blancos al cielo bajo una luna roja como la sangre. Los cohetes se arquearon en el horizonte.

Uno de los miembros del equipo encendió la mira térmica y cobró vida con un zumbido. Se volvió hacia su colega que estaba jugando con la antena parabólica, tratando de conectarse a Internet. "¿Comunicaciones verdes?" preguntó.
Imagen





Un residente recogió agua de lluvia en Bakhmut el martes. La ciudad devastada está mayormente sin electricidad después de seis meses de bombardeos concertados.
Imagen





Los residentes restantes de Bakhmut viven en refugios subterráneos y dependen en gran medida de los voluntarios para obtener suministros y leña.

Lo que se desarrolló durante las siguientes media docena de horas fue una parte rutinaria pero esencial del ritmo diario de la guerra: en parte trabajo pesado y en parte cálculos urgentes mientras el equipo determinaba las coordenadas de las posiciones enemigas y las transmitía a la batería de artillería ucraniana a millas de distancia.
Este tipo de misión, observada en el transcurso de dos días este mes por reporteros de The New York Times, fue una ventana a cómo se libra la guerra, una batalla que es implacablemente violenta pero también técnicamente sofisticada.

En esencia, la lucha por Bakhmut se parece un poco a una batalla en las estepas de Europa del Este de la Segunda Guerra Mundial: ejércitos que envían tropas, tanques y enormes bombardeos de artillería para capturar terreno.

Pero el equipo de Wolf, *armado con una conexión satelital y una óptica térmica que puede ver a una persona a una distancia de hasta cinco millas,* mostró rápidamente cuánto había cambiado la guerra en los últimos 80 años.
*17:00: llegada a Bajmut*
Conduciendo en casi completa oscuridad detrás de una camioneta manchada de barro que transportaba al resto de su equipo, Wolf apagó las luces delanteras cuando llegó a las afueras de Bakhmut. Antes de perder la señal, la inteligencia ucraniana le informó que al menos un dron ruso Orlan-10 sobrevolaba la ciudad.

Después de meses de que el ejército ruso intentara capturar la ciudad, los combates en torno a Bajmut, que antes de la guerra tenía una población de alrededor de 70.000 habitantes, se ha revertido en dos sectores principales: el sur y el este. Las tropas rusas empujaban desde ambos lados para tratar de estrangular las líneas de suministro de la ciudad.

El apartamento de Wolf convertido en puesto de observación podía ver ambos accesos con la mira térmica. Las hileras de árboles helados y los campos brillaban con un blanco brillante; cualquier cosa viva o calentada por un motor o por electricidad aparecía como una mancha negra.

*20:00: Llamada en coordenadas*
El miembro del equipo encargado de encontrar objetivos rusos es un ex artillero de Canadá, que se hace llamar Oso. Examinó el horizonte con la mira térmica, cambiando entre el este, donde los soldados rusos se habían acercado a un embalse en la ciudad, y los pueblos del sur.

Pero incluso si el equipo detectaba un tanque ruso o un pelotón que avanzaba, era poco lo que podían hacer: no tenían Internet y apenas quedaba servicio celular en la ciudad.

El traductor, que es de la ciudad de Kharkiv, en el norte de Ucrania, con el distintivo de llamada Popov, jugueteó con el plato rectangular cóncavo de Starlink. Lo levantó para que quedara al mismo nivel que el balcón destrozado del apartamento, con cuidado de mantenerlo lo suficientemente bajo para que sus homólogos rusos no notaran su huella de calor.

“Sigo buscando satélites”, se encogió de hombros.


El equipo había visto lo que parecían dos camiones de transporte rusos (dado su tamaño y su contorno térmico negro en la pantalla) al ralentí en medio de un campo a varios kilómetros de distancia, muy por detrás de las líneas rusas.

Popov envió cuidadosamente las coordenadas a través del canal de artillería ucraniano.

"¿Algo más? ¿Hay tropas a su alrededor? preguntó. Bear volvió a mirar la vista. No. Los camiones estaban parados allí.

Mensaje enviado, dijo Popov. “A ver si hacen algo con eso”.

El Starlink dejó de funcionar poco después.

*21:00: Sin internet, sin suerte*
Sentado en el departamento abandonado, el equipo enfrentó varios obstáculos: torres celulares destruidas; nubes bajas y espesas que interrumpen el Starlink; y la interferencia del GPS por parte de los rusos que estaba desviando la vista térmica.

Trabajaron en el Starlink, lo reiniciaron y lo desconectaron de su batería portátil sin éxito. Las nubes eran demasiado densas.


----------



## Impresionante (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pero quedan civiles?
> Si llevan meses calle a calle.
> Quién coño va a quedar allí?



Parece q si...


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pero quedan civiles?
> Si llevan meses calle a calle.
> Quién coño va a quedar allí?



No los dejan salir los ucros.


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CIENTOS DE UCROS ELIMINADOS Y VEHÍCULOS NEUTRALIZADOS.



Cientos de soldados y vehículos neutralizados... pero ninguna foto de ellos.

No se Rick...


----------



## Honkler (19 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pero quedan civiles?
> Si llevan meses calle a calle.
> Quién coño va a quedar allí?



Escudos humanos


----------



## Simo Hayha (19 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *La caza infrarroja de las tropas rusas en la batalla de Bakhmut*
> En una gélida noche de diciembre, The New York Times acompañó a miembros de un equipo de vigilancia del ejército ucraniano mientras usaban una mira térmica para encontrar posiciones enemigas a kilómetros de distancia
> 
> BAKHMUT, Ucrania — El viento aullaba a través de los árboles sin hojas y a través de las ventanas del edificio de apartamentos volado mientras el equipo de vigilancia subía tramos de escaleras cubiertos con vidrios rotos. El frío les entumeció los dedos mientras instalaban su equipo: un visor de imágenes térmicas del tamaño de una computadora portátil, su trípode y una antena parabólica Starlink y una batería.



Moraleja: Llegó el general invierno..... lo que permitió a los Ucranianos utilizar sus visores térmicos para cazar rusos.


----------



## rascachapas (19 Dic 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Este tipo de "camiones-misiles" me recuerdan a las viejas fotografías de los desfiles soviéticos. En dichos desfiles, se paseaban camiones enormes con un gran tubo con la apariencia de cohete encima de dicho camión. Con la presencia de varios diplomáticos extranjeros para que presenciaran "el poder" del Kremlin.
> 
> Luego, cuando cayó la URSS, las viejas élites confesaron en sus memorias que era todo mentira: que esos camiones enormes sólo portaban tubos vacíos, que esos supuestos misiles gigantescos intercontinentales eran puras fantasías que no existían en ningún lado.
> 
> Rusia es la continuación de la URSS: un imperio de barbarie, hipocresía y sangre. Lo único que han cambiado ha sido el nombre y la bandera.



Pues si son falsos no hay problema en declararles la guerra, hombre. Id con todo a por ellos si tenéis cojones. Acercar vuestros portaaviones a sus costas y arrasar con todo para quedaros con sus recursos naturales como hicisteis en Libia, Irak o Afganistán. A que estáis esperando? Si solo son unos borrachos inútiles. Venga, os están esperando.


----------



## Iskra (19 Dic 2022)

*Operación Sin salida: cómo el Partido Demócrata preparó la guerra en Ucrania. Ucrania. 2021

Marzo.*
El 11 de marzo, el Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania aprobó una estrategia para el regreso de Crimea, incluida la restauración de la "plena soberanía ucraniana" no solo sobre la península, sino también sobre Sebastopol, la base de la flota rusa del Mar Negro. ("Estrategia para la desocupación y reintegración del territorio temporalmente ocupado de la República Autónoma de Crimea y la ciudad de Sebastopol", válido por 5 años).

El traslado de armamento pesado a la zona de conflicto en el Donbass desde Dnepropetrovsk, la concentración de 246.000 efectivos en cuatro sectores.
*
Abril. *
Visita de la delegación del agregado militar estadounidense, Brittany Stewart, a la zona de contacto con la inspección.

*Mayo.*
Anthony Blinken y Victoria Nuland visitaron Ucrania para preparar una posible visita del presidente de Ucrania a Washington.

Aquel verano, hubo una serie de ejercicios militares con la OTAN y las fuerzas ucranianas actuando juntas.

- En mayo tuvo lugar Defender 2021, un importante ejercicio terrestre en Europa del Este en el que participaron 28.000 soldados de 26 países. Alemania proporcionó la principal base de operaciones.

- En junio tuvo lugar la Operación Brisa Marina: las mayores maniobras navales en la historia del Mar Negro.

- En julio, las fuerzas de Ucrania, Gran Bretaña, Dinamarca, Suecia, Canadá y los EE.UU. se unieron en El Mazo Cosaco. Plan de ejercicio: "acción defensiva... seguida de una ofensiva para restaurar las fronteras y la integridad territorial de un país atacado por un estado vecino hostil".

- Los ejercicios terrestres Tres Espadas-2021 con la participación de Ucrania, Polonia, Lituania y Estados Unidos.

*Julio. *
Aprobación de un proyecto de ley sobre las bases de la resistencia nacional con la creación de batallones de defensa territorial en Ucrania.

*Agosto. * 
Ucrania convocó una cumbre de la Plataforma de Crimea en Kiev para obtener apoyo internacional para una ofensiva militar contra Rusia para "devolver" la península de Crimea a Ucrania. Asistieron los funcionarios de 44 países, incluidos representantes de los 30 miembros de la OTAN. Zelenski: "Yo personalmente haré todo lo posible para devolver Crimea, para que junto con Ucrania se convierta en parte de Europa".
* 
Agosto-septiembre.* 
La visita de Zelenski a Estados Unidos, donde se reunió en la Casa Blanca con Biden, así como con Blinken, el jefe del Pentágono, Lloyd Austin, y la secretaria de Energía, Jennifer Granholm. Biden anunció su apoyo a la Plataforma de Crimea al tiempo que aumentó la ayuda militar a Ucrania en otros 60 millones de dólares.

El resultado clave del viaje de Zelenski fue un nuevo acuerdo de defensa estratégica firmado por Lloyd Austin y el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Andrey Taran.
*
Octubre. *
Los principales medios de los demócratas estadounidenses, The New York Times y The Washington Post, comienzan publicaciones diarias citando las fuentes en la inteligencia estadounidense sobre la inminente invasión rusa de Donbass.

*10 de noviembre. *
El Secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Anthony Blinken, y el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitri Kuleba, firman la Carta sobre la Asociación Estratégica entre Estados Unidos y Ucrania.

La esencia del documento: una alianza militar ofensiva que respalda los objetivos de “devolver” Crimea y Donbass y promete sanciones y “otras medidas” hasta que se restablezca la plena integridad territorial de Ucrania”. La última frase es una alegoría de la declaración de guerra.

Washington también apoyó inequívocamente "los esfuerzos de Ucrania para maximizar su estatus como socio de la OTAN con capacidades mejoradas de interoperabilidad", es decir, su integración en las estructuras de comando militar de la OTAN.

La no pertenencia de Ucrania a la OTAN es, de hecho, una ficción. 

Al mismo tiempo, las potencias de la OTAN han utilizado el hecho de que Ucrania no sea oficialmente el miembro de la Alianza como una oportunidad para iniciar un conflicto con Rusia que no escalará inmediatamente a una guerra mundial...

Los historiadores tendrán que averiguar qué promesas recibió la oligarquía ucraniana desde Washington a cambio de la promesa de convertir al país en un campo de exterminio y una plataforma de lanzamiento para una guerra con Rusia. Pero una cosa está clara: el Kremlin y el Estado Mayor ruso no pudieron evitar percibir este documento como un anuncio de una guerra inminente.

Fuente (How the Democratic Party prepared the war in Ukraine)

@Irinamar_Z 

t.me/Irinamar_Z/12787


----------



## Iskra (19 Dic 2022)

* La renuncia al gas ruso le cuesta a Europa 1 billón de dólares *

Dicha cantidad se obtiene al calcular cuánto ha tenido que pagar Europa por el gas desde que aplicó sanciones antirrusas en comparación con lo que solía pagar por él antes.

Cuando termine el invierno los depósitos de gas quedarán vacíos y se prevé que Europa tenga serios problemas para llenarlos en un escenario en el que tendrá que competir por el gas con China y Japón (y sin recibir apenas suministros de Rusia). El mercado de gas natural licuado se mantendrá tenso como mínimo hasta 2026, año en el que se espera que EE.UU. y Catar hayan podido aumentar su capacidad de producción.

Por el momento los gobiernos europeos han sido capaces de 'absorber' en gran medida el golpe de las subidas de precio de la energía, proporcionando ayudas a empresas y particulares por un total que supera los 700.000 millones de euros.

Sin embargo, se desconoce por cuánto tiempo podrán mantener esas ayudas: algunas economías del continente se encuentran ya en recesión, los tipos de interés están subiendo y alrededor de la mitad de los países de la Unión Europea tienen una deuda que excede el 60 % de su PIB, límite establecido por las normas del bloque.

Fuente: Bloomberg (Europe’s $1 Trillion Energy Bill Only Marks Start of the Crisis)
t.me/Irinamar_Z/12797


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Porque siempre será mas ventajoso, a efectos del objetivo, que vayan llegando en tandas
> para que la picadora no se atasque y sigan dando esperanzas para mantener el suministro
> de la carne de cañón.
> Digo.
> ...



Al respecto de la cuestión, es muy posible que Rusia apuesta por el "no se puede permitir que Occidente se rinda".
Al menos, hasta que sea completamente derrotado pública y notoriamente. Esta guerra siempre se ha esperado 
durante generaciones desde Washington, y no parece que en Moscú estén por dejar pasar esta oportunidad.
Occidente no cometerá este error de cálculo si se les deja respirar. Sin acceso a energía barata no hay producción
y sin producción no hay comercio ni industrialización. EE. UU si podría aguantar un tiempo mas porque exprime
a Europa y tiene todavía algunos recursos. Pero esto ya va tomando carrerilla y va a ser complicado de parar.


----------



## Iskra (19 Dic 2022)

Vivir para ver, al final me está ganando Medvédev.
*"Las Malvinas son argentinas": la frase del día del expresidente ruso, Dmitri Medvédev*

Hoy el exmandatario ruso y el actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad del país, Dmitri Medvédev, comentó la victoria argentina en el Mundial de Fútbol y la situación en Ucrania a la vez y lo hizo desde un ángulo político. Aquí tienen su mensaje:
https://t.me/lineasrojas/1515
️ "Todos los políticos británicos son unos hipócritas. Un joven primer ministro con un apellido poco característico para Albión dijo: no puede haber negociaciones hasta que Rusia retire sus tropas de Ucrania".
https://t.me/lineasrojas/1385
️ Agregó que "esto a pesar de que en todas partes, por cierto y de forma inapropiada, los anglosajones dicen: los propios ucranianos decidirán si negocian con nosotros o no. Es una mentira, una hipocresía y un cinismo intolerable".


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

*Todos los políticos británicos son unos raros imbéciles e hipócritas.*
_*
Escuchamos a su joven primer ministro con un apellido poco característico para Foggy Albion:

"Hasta que Rusia no retire sus tropas del territorio de Ucrania, no puede haber negociaciones".

Y eso a pesar de que los anglosajones no paran de recalcar por todos los agujeros 
que "los propios ucranianos decidirán si negocian con nosotros o no".

Así están diciendo mentiras, mostrando su duplicidad y escandaloso cinismo.

Mejor que los británicos se deshagan de una vez de las Islas Malvinas y se las devuelvan a los argentinos.

Las Malvinas no son de Gran Bretaña, ¡sino de Argentina!

Y felicitamos a la selección argentina con una merecida victoria en el fútbol.
*_
*¡Sigan así en el campo de la política exterior!*


----------



## Iskra (19 Dic 2022)

*Una respuesta contundente por parte de Wagner a los sinvergüenzas de Reuters: *

“Nosotros estamos presentes en el 80% de los países africanos. Poseemos la mayoría de los minerales del continente.

Nosotros tenemos una gran cantidad de minas ilegales.

Nosotros extraemos ilegalmente el 50% del oro y los diamantes en África en su conjunto.

Nosotros organizamos golpes militares todos los años.

Nosotros estamos entrenando unidades enteras de militantes de ISIS, al-Qaeda y Boko Haram para que el pueblo africano no pueda dormir en paz.

Nos esforzamos por garantizar que estas personas se empobrezcan aún más y mueran en masa de hambre y enfermedades. Y nosotros, debido a esto, continuamos vendiendo vacunas caras a través de las Naciones Unidas y otras estructuras bajo nuestro control.

Somos el Departamento de Estado estadounidense, el gobierno de Francia, los países de Occidente y sus servicios especiales, encabezados por la CIA.
Somos las fuerzas armadas de la ONU, que algunos llaman pacificadores."

t.me/Mikle1On/9489


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2022)

El teniente general Andrey Gurulev hoy:

*Ahora, tras el ruido informativo en torno al SMO, se ocultan las intenciones de ambas partes.
Si los ucranianos quisieran destruir la segunda cara del Ministerio de Defensa, no habrían 
podido hacerlo por varias razones. En primer lugar, nadie sabe dónde está el jefe del Estado 
Mayor y, en segundo lugar, si un oficial de este tipo va a la línea del frente, se toman medidas 
de camuflaje operativo, todo esto se cubre muy seriamente desde el aire y siempre hay refugio. 
Intentan socavar nuestras fuerzas armadas, pero no podrán amenazar a una persona de esa talla. 
Esto es puramente informativo, nada más.*

t.me/agurulev/2404


----------



## Argentium (19 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que asco.
> Ya que usted parece ser argentino le pido me resuelva una disyuntiva que me lleva tiempo corroyendo.
> ¿Los argentinos son europeos?.
> O. Los españoles les robaron su oro?
> ...



Respondiendo a su inquietud @El_Suave le cuento que:
- En la Argentina una gran parte de la población somos descendientes de europeos, HIJOS de europeos de origen, LOS NIETOS no lo son, por ejemplo, (salvo que se dicten leyes ad hoc, lease La "Ley de Memoria Histórica" y la reciente ley de "Memoria Democrática") es decir, somos europeos nacidos fuera de Europa, el criterio de "ius sanguinis" es mundialmente aplicado por la mayoría de los países, incluyendo a España, no se es español por el mero hecho de nacer aquí (una confusión muy extendida, por ejemplo cuando vienen a punto de parir en una patera, y no sólo, especulando conque si su hijo nace en España es español y de ahí a solucionar su situación es automática, craso error) de los países relevantes sólo Estados Unidos considera estadounidense a TODOS los nacidos en su territorio independientemente del origen de sus padres.
Respecto al supuesto robo del oro en la época de la conquista no encontrará ningún argentino reclamando por eso *puesto que en el Virreinato del Río de la Plata* *nunca hubo oro ni plata, ni nada valioso*, algo que se sabía desde los primeros "adelantados", quien diga otra cosa es de puro ignorante.
Luego están los verdaderos "argentinos" los descendientes de los llamados (por ser políticamente correcto) "pueblos originarios", los amerindios, los "panchitos" o "marrones" como los llaman aquí y allá se los llama "cabecita negra", esas gentes SI son mayoría absolutisima en toda Iberoamerica (nótese que no digo Hispanoamerica) y esa gente SI tiene un resentimiento hacia nosotros pues llevan siglos siendo la clase baja subyugada, explotada, viviendo la gran mayoría en la pobreza, la pobreza de verdad, no lo que aquí llaman "pobreza". Es un tema muy amplio y complejo, tan complejo que se estudia en las Universidades el tema de las "identidades raciales". Y yendo al tema francés, podemos decir, porque lo hemos visto, que la selección de fútbol de Francia está compuesta en un 80% de africanos, eso NO es racismo, son datos objetivos, ni buenos ni malos, una realidad muy evidente y con notas periodísticas al respecto. Saludos, lo dejo aquí y espero haber explicado algo como son las cosas allá afuera.









La pregunta del Washington Post sobre los jugadores de la selección argentina: “¿por qué no hay negros?”


Un artículo del diario norteamericano desmiente mitos asociados a la ausencia de afrodescendientes en la población en general; aborda también la creación de la imagen de la Argentina como “país blanco”




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Malevich (19 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que asco.
> 
> Ya que usted parece ser argentino le pido me resuelva una disyuntiva que me lleva tiempo corroyendo.
> 
> ...



Lo que es cierto es que en Madrid los "moros" se comportaron bastante mejor que los argentinos. Dicho lo cual, yo iba con Argentina....


----------



## manodura79 (19 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Asunto Bakhmut.
> Pregunto, no sería más sencillo retirar las tropas unos km y lanzar 4-5 termobáricas a la vez encima de las tropas ucros?



Desde el bar. Creo que no, porque de esa forma no seguirían entrando más refuerzos ucranianos.


----------



## Hal8995 (19 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Buen video


----------



## NS 4 (19 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "De la nueva izquierda" dice el franquista, pero si tu eres Camisa Vieja de los de Giron.



Franco se murio en su cama de la seguridad social...y su pueblo le lloro...

Sin pistolas apuntandoles para ello...mambru. Que pasa....escuece o que???
Mira a ver "los vuestros" que estan haciendo con "el pueblo"...

Como se os llena la boca con esa palabra...y como le habeis traicionado...

Mequetrefe...


.Kaikus dijo:


> Companys ordeno disparar a los mossos de escuadra contra la Guardia Civil y el ejercito, para seguidamente escaparse por las alcantarillas del palacio de la Generalidad.
> 
> PD- Los politicos separatistas catalanes, todos estan cortados con el mismo patron.



Tengo grabado el corte de Trapero, de Valladolid el muy hijo de perra, declarando que la Guardia Civil y la Policia olian a mierda...

Espero que en algun momento...en algun lugar...alguno le pille...


----------



## eljusticiero (19 Dic 2022)

*ISRAEL ESTARÍA BOMBARDEANDO OBJETIVOS CERCA DE DAMASCO, ACTIVIDAD AÉREA EN EL NORTE DE ISRAEL*


----------



## Malevich (19 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Respondiendo a su inquietud @El_Suave le cuento que:
> - En la Argentina una gran parte de la población somos descendientes de europeos, HIJOS de europeos de origen, LOS NIETOS no lo son, por ejemplo, (salvo que se dicten leyes ad hoc, lease La "Ley de Memoria Histórica" y la reciente ley de "Memoria Democrática") es decir, somos europeos nacidos fuera de Europa, el criterio de "ius sanguinis" es mundialmente aplicado por la mayoría de los países, incluyendo a España, no se es español por el mero hecho de nacer aquí (una confusión muy extendida, por ejemplo cuando vienen a punto de parir en una patera, y no sólo, especulando conque si su hijo nace en España es español y de ahí a solucionar su situación es automática, craso error) de los países relevantes sólo Estados Unidos considera estadounidense a TODOS los nacidos en su territorio independientemente del origen de sus padres.
> Respecto al supuesto robo del oro en la época de la conquista no encontrará ningún argentino reclamando por eso *puesto que en el Virreinato del Río de la Plata* *nunca hubo oro ni plata, ni nada valioso*, algo que se sabía desde los primeros "adelantados", quien diga otra cosa es de puro ignorante.
> Luego están los verdaderos "argentinos" los descendientes de los llamados (por ser políticamente correcto) "pueblos originarios", los amerindios, los "panchitos" o "marrones" como los llaman aquí y allá se los llama "cabecita negra", esas gentes SI son mayoría absolutisima en toda Iberoamerica (nótese que no digo Hispanoamerica) y esa gente SI tiene un resentimiento hacia nosotros pues llevan siglos siendo la clase baja subyugada, explotada, viviendo la gran mayoría en la pobreza, la pobreza de verdad, no lo que aquí llaman "pobreza". Es un tema muy amplio y complejo, tan complejo que se estudia en las Universidades el tema de las "identidades raciales". Y yendo al tema francés, podemos decir, porque lo hemos visto, que la selección de fútbol de Francia está compuesta en un 80% de africanos, eso NO es racismo, son datos objetivos, ni buenos ni malos, una realidad muy evidente y con notas periodísticas al respecto. Saludos, lo dejo aquí y espero haber explicado algo como son las cosas allá afuera.
> ...



Y hasta que no tuvieron africanos Francia se comió un mojón en todos y cada uno de los mundiales. 
Eso también son datos objetivos. 
La selección francesa es en verdad la selección de su ex imperio colonial...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Pensabamos que Rusia estaba bombardeando instalaciones electricas Ucranianas... Y ahora resulta que la chatarra rusa ni siquiera tiene sistema de guía inercial. El problema de tragarse la propaganda es que decis una cosa y al minuto siguiente la contraria.
> Y no, los trafos no son antenas gigantes.
> Vuelvete al módulo de albañilería.



Gilipoyas
Los trafos tienen un campo magnetizante de vacío de hasta un 5%... haz cálculos podemonger payaso gilipoyas
y claro que emiten y claro que los trafos tienen líneas...... de AT que son como antenas....... o están sin conectar..... en fin.....
Anda comemierda, sigue posteando de todo sin saber de nada podemonguer
Te has ganado un centimo lameputins
Puta


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Pues ahora sin doping y jugando con las mismas reglas que todos, ya está bien de privilegios para unos a costa de todos. Si somos iguales en el papel, ahora seámoslo en la realiad.



Pues por eso ya no se invierte en Cataluña y VAG se va a Polonia, Rumanía y otros sitios.....


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

Estamos ya en 25 diciembre y la UE es una fiesta, luz, gas, regalos, gasolina, comida
¿No deberíamos estar muertos de hambre y frío por culpa de Zelensky?
Algún lameputins nos lo explica......


----------



## Epicii (19 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y hasta que no tuvieron africanos Francia se comió un mojón en todos y cada uno de los mundiales.
> Eso también son datos objetivos.
> La selección francesa es en verdad la selección de su ex imperio colonial...



En unos años casi todas las selecciones de europa occidental serán como la francesa...
Si están ahí, no es por el color de piel sino por lo bien que juegan, o crees que son gilipollas los alemanes metiendo negros en su seleccionado?


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Respondiendo a su inquietud @El_Suave le cuento que:
> - En la Argentina una gran parte de la población somos descendientes de europeos, HIJOS de europeos de origen, LOS NIETOS no lo son, por ejemplo, (salvo que se dicten leyes ad hoc, lease La "Ley de Memoria Histórica" y la reciente ley de "Memoria Democrática") es decir, somos europeos nacidos fuera de Europa, el criterio de "ius sanguinis" es mundialmente aplicado por la mayoría de los países, incluyendo a España, no se es español por el mero hecho de nacer aquí (una confusión muy extendida, por ejemplo cuando vienen a punto de parir en una patera, y no sólo, especulando conque si su hijo nace en España es español y de ahí a solucionar su situación es automática, craso error) de los países relevantes sólo Estados Unidos considera estadounidense a TODOS los nacidos en su territorio independientemente del origen de sus padres.
> Respecto al supuesto robo del oro en la época de la conquista no encontrará ningún argentino reclamando por eso *puesto que en el Virreinato del Río de la Plata* *nunca hubo oro ni plata, ni nada valioso*, algo que se sabía desde los primeros "adelantados", quien diga otra cosa es de puro ignorante.
> Luego están los verdaderos "argentinos" los descendientes de los llamados (por ser políticamente correcto) "pueblos originarios", los amerindios, los "panchitos" o "marrones" como los llaman aquí y allá se los llama "cabecita negra", esas gentes SI son mayoría absolutisima en toda Iberoamerica (nótese que no digo Hispanoamerica) y esa gente SI tiene un resentimiento hacia nosotros pues llevan siglos siendo la clase baja subyugada, explotada, viviendo la gran mayoría en la pobreza, la pobreza de verdad, no lo que aquí llaman "pobreza". Es un tema muy amplio y complejo, tan complejo que se estudia en las Universidades el tema de las "identidades raciales". Y yendo al tema francés, podemos decir, porque lo hemos visto, que la selección de fútbol de Francia está compuesta en un 80% de africanos, eso NO es racismo, son datos objetivos, ni buenos ni malos, una realidad muy evidente y con notas periodísticas al respecto. Saludos, lo dejo aquí y espero haber explicado algo como son las cosas allá afuera.
> ...



Buen post. 

Yo tengo una curiosidad 'estructural' de la Argentina. Es muy frecuente, pero bastante, encontrarse argentinos con categoría digamos mediana creyéndose algo especial bajo el sol, sin que haya nada que lo justifique. Este chovinismo tosco no es de la cultura española, que es la troncal en Argentina, ni tampoco en tanta medida de la italiana. ¿A qué se debe?.


----------



## jimmyjump (19 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Deberias de cambiar tu nick por Galipollas te pega mejor, has comprado gafas nuevas y bolita de cristal nueva? me da que no, para lo que te pagan como triste cm
> mira uno que tiene pinta de jugar al cod y con zapatos rojos
> Lorena on Twitter: "Sergey Nikolaevich, 20 años. Pensó que todo era un videojuego. 1- https://t.co/wdbRKn8eHQ" / Twitter
> Lorena on Twitter: "https://t.co/V64EEOby86" / Twitter
> ...



Te veo continuamente insultando en este hilo. ¿Te has tomado el neuroléptico?


----------



## delhierro (19 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen algunos, con respecto a las instalaciones eléctricas de Ucrania, que Rusia se ha centrado en los transformadores
> más pequeños de 330 KVA en lugar de los más grandes de 750 KVA por la misma razón que no están destruyendo plantas
> de generación. Los transformadores menores se reemplazan más fácilmente y las dimensiones aumentan con el nº de KVA.
> Los de 330 KVA se pueden transportar en camiones y remolques normales. Los más grandes, de cientos de toneladas,
> ...



Estan haciendo lo minimo, como con los puentes. Hay pocas centrales, con 1/5 parte de misiles las destruyes totalemente y dejas que Europa les de corriente si quiere, eso al precio que esta cuesta una pasta. En lugar de eso joden los transformadores que logicamente son infinitamente más faciles de arreglar. Claro que como joden muchos al final tumban el sistema, pero desperdician munición. Si los estan atacando con Geranios y otro tipo de macetas si puede que compense, pero seria definitivo atacar la producción.

Hace un par de dias cuando dieron a la hidroelectrica, si impactaron en la zona de turbinas. Quizas se esten cansando de hacer el blandito.


----------



## Roedr (19 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estan haciendo lo minimo, como con los puentes. Hay pocas centrales, con 1/5 parte de misiles las destruyes totalemente y dejas que Europa les de corriente si quiere, eso al precio que esta cuesta una pasta. En lugar de eso joden los transformadores que logicamente son infinitamente más faciles de arreglar. Claro que como joden muchos al final tumban el sistema, pero desperdician munición. Si los estan atacando con Geranios y otro tipo de macetas si puede que compense, pero seria definitivo atacar la producción.
> 
> Hace un par de dias cuando dieron a la hidroelectrica, si impactaron en la zona de turbinas. Quizas se esten cansando de hacer el blandito.



En los análisis de Rybar desesperan por estas mismas razones.


----------



## Castellano (19 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Desde el bar. Creo que no, porque de esa forma no seguirían entrando más refuerzos ucranianos.



Esa puede ser una razón, que quieran que sigan acudiendo tropas ucros puntualmente camino de convertirse en carne picada, la otra preservar la vida (de los escudos humanos) de los pocos civiles que quedan en la ciudad.

Porque las termobáricas son útiles para arrasar entornos urbanos y grandes concentraciones de tropas.
Esos requisitos los cumple Bakhmut


----------



## eljusticiero (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (19 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que asco.
> 
> Ya que usted parece ser argentino le pido me resuelva una disyuntiva que me lleva tiempo corroyendo.
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la razón.

Ayer jugarón Argentina contra la Selección del Africa Occidental.

Da mucha verguenza ver a los africanos jugando para los Colonialistas Franceses.


----------



## Castellano (19 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Buen post.
> 
> Yo tengo una curiosidad 'estructural' de la Argentina. Es muy frecuente, pero bastante, encontrarse argentinos con categoría digamos mediana creyéndose algo especial bajo el sol, sin que haya nada que lo justifique. Este chovinismo tosco no es de la cultura española, que es la troncal en Argentina, ni tampoco en tanta medida de la italiana. ¿A qué se debe?.



Son un país mayoritariamente blanco en un continente lleno de mestizos, indiesitos, negros y mulatos.
Se creen europeos en un entorno panchito.

Lo curioso, es que los uruguayos que son tan o más blancos que ellos (yo diría que más), y no se tienen tanta autoestima.

Preguntad de todos modos a un chileno, uruguayo o paraguayo, ya veréis lo que dicen de ellos


----------



## delhierro (19 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Asunto Bakhmut.
> Pregunto, no sería más sencillo retirar las tropas unos km y lanzar 4-5 termobáricas a la vez encima de las tropas ucros?



Es una "guerra" muy rarita. Los rusos no mueven su aviación, seria facil tirar bombas de 3000kg desde 5000 metros. Eso es la linea del frente, así que ni siguiera tendrian que volar sobre territorio enemigo. 

Vale , tienen mideo a lanzar un ataque general con 200 aviones y perder muchos... ¿ Pero miedo a perder un unico avión ? No tiene ningun sentido, como muchas otras cosas en esta guerra.


----------



## Iskra (19 Dic 2022)

Fidelista por Siempre


Fidelista por Siempre, La Habana. 6096 Me gusta · 7989 personas están hablando de esto. "...Ser internacionalista es saldar nuestra propia deuda con la humanidad. Quien no sea capaz de luchar por...




www.facebook.com





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 299, 19/12/2022. Vea donde nació y qué nacionalidad tenía.


Spoiler: Héroe de Mariupol..o Zdhanov, que también dio nombre a su ciudad natal.



Nikolái Aleksándrovich Lunin ( 1907-1970) fue un almirante de la Armada soviética y Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Lunin nació en Mariupol como hijo de soldado. Estudió en Rostov en la universidad marina de Don y se unió a marina mercante sirviendo en el Azneft. Se inscribió en la Armada en 1935. Fue transferido a la rama submarina.

En 1941 Lunin comandaba el submarino Sch-421 junto a Fiódor Vidiáyev como su segundo comandante. Efectuó diversas patrullas exitosas hundiendo un transporte alemán. En 1942 dirigió el nuevo submarino K-21. En junio de ese año, el K-21 efectuó un último ataque funesto contra el buque alemán Tirpitz.2 Subsecuentemente efectuó más patrullas en aguas del Ártico hundiendo 17 transportes alemanes.2 En 1943 se convierte en comandante de Flota Norte de la brigada de submarinos y promovido a Almirante de Retaguardia en 1945. Luego Lunin se involucró en la exploración soviética del Ártico y Antártico. Lunin se retiró en 1962 y falleció en 1970. Está sepultado en el cementerio militar de San Petersburgo.



El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra con sede en los Estados Unidos escribe sobre esto…
«La reunión de Putin con los comandantes rusos, la visita anticipada de Shoigu al frente y la reunión entre Putin y Lukashenko sugieren una nueva fase en la presentación, planificación y conducción de la guerra y podrían presagiar la reanudación de las operaciones ofensivas contra Ucrania en el próximo meses», concluye la organización.

*Rusia afirma haber derribado cuatro misiles de fabricación estadounidense en su territorio*. «Cuatro misiles antirradar estadounidenses Harm fueron derribados en el espacio aéreo de la región de Belgorod», ha indicado el Ministerio ruso de Defensa en el informe habitual que proporciona en Telegram desde que comenzó la guerra en Ucrania.

*Ucrania ha anunciado que «el enemigo está atacando la capital» tras haber derribado nueve drones*. Kiev ha sufrido a primera hora de este lunes un ataque con drones en el marco de la guerra en Ucrania, según informa la administración militar de Kiev, que ha pedido a la población que haga caso de la alerta de ataques aéreos.
En el espacio «en el terreno», colocaremos las imágenes de los golpes aéreos. Que desmienten los dichos sistemáticos de los mentirosos patológicos.

*La UE acuerda un tope al precio del gas si supera los 180 euros*. Los ministros de Energía de los 27


Spoiler



vasallos


 han llegado este lunes, por fin, a un acuerdo para establecer un tope al precio del gas en la Unión Europea. El mecanismo, que ha costado meses perfilar, se activará si se cumplen dos condiciones. La primera, que el precio del gas supere los 180 euros el MWh durante al menos tres días consecutivos en el TTF de Holanda, el mercado principal del continente. La segunda, que el diferencial que se paga entre el precio final en la bolsa de Ámsterdam por el gas y una referencia de varios indicadores mundiales de gas licuado (LNG) supere también los 35 euros también durante esos tres días.
En realidad, como ha explicado el ministro checo, Jozef Sikela, responsable de la reunión, esos 180 euros «no son un tope en sí». El mecanismo es un corredor dinámico que gira en torno a ese diferencial de 35 euros el MWh, que es lo máximo que podrán ofertar los operadores si está en vigor la herramienta. Eso quiere decir que el precio del gas seguirá vinculado a la oferta y la demanda, pero con límites, por lo que no podrá suceder como en verano. Los precios podrán ser muy altos, altísimos incluso si las circunstancias vuelven a empeorar y se reduce el volumen a disposición, pero no podrán alejarse libremente de la referencia en los mercados. «El precio puede seguir subiendo pero no se disparará gracias a esa prima», ha celebrado Sikela.

1.- La UE acuerda un tope al precio del gas…
2.- Jozef Sikela, responsable de la reunión, esos 180 euros «no son un tope en sí»…

Nada más, Sr. Juez. Los europeos son un chiste.

Manda huevos,* España asume la presidencia rotativa (6 meses), de la Unión Europea*, Sánchez también asumió la Presidencia de la Internacional de los «Sociolistos». y preside el gobierno de España, existe un dicho ad-hoc para el tipo «quien mucho abarca, poco aprieta».
Albares sitúa la paz en Ucrania como el objetivo de la presidencia de España de la UE. El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, José Manuel Albares, ha asegurado este lunes que uno de los objetivos de la presidencia de España de la Unión Europea es «que la paz regrese a Ucrania», lo que también significará «que la paz regrese a Europa».
Albares ha clausurado la presentación en Barcelona del Anuario Internacional del CIDOB de 2022, en la que también ha intervenido la consellera de Acción Exterior de la Generalitat, Meritxell Serret. El ministro ha recordado que ni España ni ningún país de la OTAN son parte de esta guerra, un conflicto «que no lo ha querido ni Ucrania, ni -Volodimir- Zelenski ni su gobierno», al tratarse «de una guerra de agresión».

De los 12 encuentros previos, todos se dieron en Rusia. *Putin, en Bielorrusia por primera vez desde 2019.* El presidente ruso llegó hoy a Bielorrusia, el principal aliado de Moscú en la campaña ucraniana, en medio de los crecientes rumores de nueva ofensiva rusa que podría implicar de forma más directa a Minsk. «Nuestro objetivo hoy es hacer balance de la labor de nuestros gobiernos en distintos ámbitos, en primer lugar, el económico», dijo Vladimir Putin al inicio de la reunión con Lukashenko.
Ante la propagación de informaciones sobre la preparación de una nueva fase de las hostilidades, en las que participarían también las tropas bielorrusas, el Kremlin también se vio obligado a salir al paso. «Estas son especulaciones infundadas y absurdas», dijo este lunes el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov.
Para mandar un mensaje tranquilizador, Minsk también anunció hoy el fin de los ejercicios sorpresa lanzados la semana pasada para verificar la capacidad combativa de las Fuerzas Armadas del país.
*
Guterres no ve posible una negociación de paz entre Ucrania y Rusia a corto plazo.* El secretario general de la ONU, António Guterres, aseguró este lunes que no es optimista respecto a la posibilidad de que Rusia y Ucrania mantengan negociaciones de paz en un futuro cercano.
«Creo que la confrontación militar va a continuar y creo que aún tendremos que esperar un momento en el que sean posibles negociaciones de paz serias», dijo Guterres preguntando en una conferencia de prensa. «No nos hacemos ilusiones de que una verdadera negociación de paz sea posible en un futuro inmediato», insistió.
Aunque aseguró no ser optimista por ahora, el jefe de Naciones Unidas recalcó que la guerra tendrá que acabar de forma negociada, pues no hay una solución militar a este conflicto.
Guterres tiene razón y se equivoca. Tiene razón en lo primero, «no hay posibilidades de negociación», y se equivoca en lo segundo, «no hay una solución militar a este conflicto». Sí la hay, y él lo verá.

*Macron agradece a las tropas su profesionalidad en las «interacciones» con «aeronaves y embarcaciones rusas» * El presidente de Francia, con un «comportamiento a veces de enemigo», durante una visita a un portaviones con motivo de las fiestas navideñas.
De vuelta de presenciar la final del Mundial de Qatar y antes de viajar a la cumbre sobre la seguridad de Irak que se celebra en Jordania este martes, el mandatario francés visitó el portaviones «Charles de Gaulle» en el Mediterráneo, acompañado por el ministro de Defensa, Sébastien Lecornu


Spoiler



vaya apellido, es broma?


, para compartir una cena navideña con los militares.
Macron alabó a las tropas francesas por su «sacrificio» y su «valor» y destacó que las misiones internacionales son importantes por «muchas razones», como el refuerzo de la «postura defensiva y disuasiva» de Francia y de sus aliados. «Os felicito por el profesionalismo que habéis demostrado en las diferentes interacciones con las aeronaves y embarcaciones rusas, con un comportamiento a veces de enemigo», resaltó.
Francia, no participa en una guerra, desde las dos que perdió en Vietnam y luego Argelia, el resto, son operaciones policiales militarizadas. Para quienes no sepan el carácter imperialista de Francia, basta señalar que la «Doctrina de Seguridad nacional», no proviene de un yanki, sino de un francés, Roger Trinquier.

*Trinquier es un teórico sobre el estilo de guerra que llamó Modern Warfare* , un «sistema de acciones entrelazadas – políticas, económicas, psicológicas, militares – que apunta al derrocamiento de la autoridad establecida en un país y su reemplazo por otro régimen». ( Guerra moderna , cap. 2). Criticó la incapacidad del ejército tradicional para adaptarse a este nuevo tipo de guerra. Estas tácticas incluyeron el uso de equipos de comando pequeños y móviles, la tortura, el establecimiento de autodefensas reclutadas en la población local y su reubicación forzosa en campamentos, así como operaciones psicológicas y educativas.
Quizás su contribución más original fue su estudio y aplicación del terrorismo y la tortura en relación con esta Guerra Moderna . Argumentó que era inmoral tratar a los terroristas como criminales y hacerlos responsables penalmente de sus actos. En su opinión, los terroristas deben ser tratados como soldados, aunque con la salvedad de que, si bien pueden atacar objetivos civiles y no llevar uniforme, también deben ser torturados con el propósito muy específico de traicionar a su organización. El criterio de Trinquier para la tortura era que al terrorista solo se le debían hacer preguntas relacionadas con la organización de su movimiento, que los interrogadores deben saber qué preguntar y que una vez obtenida la información, la tortura debe detenerse y el terrorista es tratado como cualquier otro prisionero de guerra. (Consulte el Capítulo 4 de Modern Warfare ).
El ejército francés aplicó las tácticas de Trinquier durante la guerra de Argelia. A corto plazo, estas tácticas dieron como resultado una victoria decisiva en la batalla de Argel. Estas tácticas fueron expuestas por la prensa, con poco o ningún efecto en ese momento, ya que generalmente se las consideraba un mal necesario. A largo plazo, el debate sobre las tácticas empleadas, en particular la tortura, resurgirá en la prensa francesa durante las próximas décadas (con el juicio de Paul Aussaresses).
Esta doctrina fue ampliamente utilizada por las dictadura militares en América latina, Macron suele hablar de él «razonamiento» de la Francia en materia de Derechos del Hombre, este compatriota suyo, se le olvida por completo, y las guerras coloniales francesas, también. Solo felicita a MBappé, en realidad, le consuela.

Una muestra más, sin darse cuenta, de lo mentirosos que son en Kiev. *Energoatom denuncia que un dron sobrevoló anoche la central nuclear Ucrania Sur.* y advirtió a la comunidad internacional del riesgo que supone un ataque por parte de las tropas rusas a las instalaciones nucleares ucranianas.
«Esta noche, 19 de diciembre, a las 00:46, se ha grabado un drone kamikaze ‘Shahed’ sobrevolando el territorio de la central nuclear de Ucrania del Sur, en las inmediaciones de la instalación nuclear», señala Energotaom en un mensaje en Telegram que recoge la agencia Ukrinform. Subraya que «se trata de una violación absolutamente inaceptable de la seguridad nuclear y radiológica».
Agrega que al informar sobre el hecho del vuelo de un dron de ataque sobre el emplazamiento de la central nuclear, Energoatom hace un llamamiento a la OIEA y a toda la comunidad nuclear internacional.
Es decir, una central ocupada por los ucranianos, un dron ruso para por encima de ella, y se dirige a otro lugar como su objetivo, ¿entonces quién dispara sobre la Central de Zaporizhia?, obvio, los ucranianos.

*Hungría acusa a una petrolera croata de aprovechar la guerra para subir los precios.* El Gobierno húngaro acusó este lunes a la petrolera croata Janaf de aumentar en un 80% la tasa de tránsito de crudo para 2023, aprovechando la situación creada por la invasión rusa de Ucrania. «La petrolera croata ha hecho una propuesta desleal, ya que pide para 2023 un precio de tránsito (de crudo) un 80 % más alto que en este año», denunció el ministro de Exteriores, Péter Szijjártó, ante medios húngaros en Bruselas.
Según el ministro, la petrolera croata «se aprovecha de la situación bélica», ya que los tres países que reciben crudo ruso por el oleoducto Druzhba (Hungría, Eslovaquia y República Checa) podrían encontrarse en «una situación muy vulnerable» si se interrumpe inesperadamente el suministro por esa vía.
Estos tres países han recibido una excepción del embargo de la UE a la importación de crudo ruso, al no tener salida al mar y depender mucho del petróleo proveniente de ese país. Szijjártó adelantó que pedirá que la petrolera presente otra oferta «honesta» y agregó que el oleoducto Adria es la única alternativa a Druzhba para estos tres países.
Si la situación en los balcanes sigue deteriorándose, puede haber una explosión que le costaría a occidente, más caro que lo que ocurre en Ucrania, les invito a ver un mapa y analice la situación energética de Hungría y Serbia…, si la cosa pasa a mayores, Moldavia puede irse del aire. ¿Qué harían Bulgaria y Rumania con un conflicto interno?.

*Los rusos atacaron anoche con drones iraníes, según Zelenski.* «Esta noche Ucrania volvió a ser atacada con drones iraníes. 34 ‘Shahed’. Digo tanto el número como el nombre, y de forma bastante concreta. Se trata de «Shahed» de un nuevo lote recibido por Rusia por parte de Irán. 250 unidades: ese es el número total de «Shahed» que ha recibido ahora el Estado terrorista», declaró, citado por la agencia Ukrinform.
En un discursó virtual ante la reunión de la líderes de la Fuerza Expedicionaria Conjunta (JEF) en Riga, Zelenski subrayó que los misiles rusos y los drones iraníes son utilizados constantemente por las fuerzas rusas para ataques dirigidos principalmente contra el sector energético ucraniano. Así, en tan sólo un reciente ataque masivo contra Ucrania se vieron afectados más de 20 millones de ucranianos, y ciudades de millones de habitantes y la mayoría de las regiones ucranianas se quedaron por completo sin electricidad, indicó.
Bueno, hay que reconocer que ha ido madurando el sátrapa, ya no dice tumbamos 50 de los 40 que lanzaron, cuando todo el mundo ve los estragos que producen, Zelensky vive en la dicotomía ¿o pido defensas antimisiles? ¿o pido equipos electrógenos?, al final, pide de los dos, porque todo falla en ese país.

*Rusia dice que más de cinco millones de ucranianos llegaron al país desde febrero*, cuando empezó la campaña militar rusa en el país vecino, según fuentes citadas por la agencia TASS. «Según los últimos datos, más de cinco millones de refugiados ucranianos ha llegado a Rusia desde febrero, 721.000 de ellos niños», indica la agencia.
El 60% de los emigrados se van al país «agresor» según occidente, ¡qué extraño!.

Ok, prepárense bien muchachotes. *Kiev se prepara en la frontera de Bielorrusia para «posibles escenarios»* durante la guerra en Ucrania según ha asegurado este domingo por la noche el presidente del país, Volodímir Zelenski, ante el anuncio del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin de viajar a Minsk en busca de un segundo frente de guerra.
«La protección de la frontera con Rusia y Bielorrusia es una prioridad constante. Nos estamos preparando para todos los posibles escenarios de defensa. Quienquiera que incline a Minsk a lo que sea, no lo ayudará como cualquier otra idea enfermiza en esta guerra contra Ucrania y los ucranianos», ha afirmado Zelenski en su habitual discurso de última hora.

*En el terreno

El presidente ucraniano pide a los líderes occidentales una amplia gama de sistemas de armamento*. Ha pedido este lunes a los líderes occidentales reunidos en Letonia, entre ellos el primer ministro británico, Rishi Sunak, https://t.me/surf_noise_sp/13127
La tripulación rusa *ATGM destruye un tanque ucraniano en dirección a Soledar*. El primero inhabilitó el cañón y afectó el motor, y el segundo, hasta la vista baby…, Video

*Apagones de emergencia en Kiev y otras 10 regiones *ucranianas tras los ataques de drones rusos. Este lunes se están produciendo apagones de emergencia en Kiev y en otras diez regiones ucranianas tras los ataques de drones rusos, según AFP. Video (y luego dicen que tumbaron los drones)

En Rusia, se están *completando las pruebas del complejo móvil Borshchevik*, diseñado para detectar terminales Starlink. Fue desarrollado por la empresa privada Sestroretsk Arms Plant. El complejo de radiogoniometría móvil Borshchevik puede detectar la ubicación de terminales Starlink a una distancia de hasta 10 kilómetros con una precisión de 60 metros. Fotos

El presidente de los EEUU, *Joe Biden, no tiene la intención de visitar Kiev por razones de seguridad*, escribe el periódico Político, citando a varios funcionarios de la Casa Blanca. ¿Y los super sistemas antimisiles?, los yankis envían a los ucranianos a pelear por ellos, y ellos solo pagan los costos materiales, pero, prestado, no dado. Foto

Sistema de misiles antiaéreos ucraniano *S-300 destruido*. Decenas de millones de dólares el aparatico ese. Fotos

Impresionantes imágenes de instalaciones de energía en* llamas en Kiev *después de la caída de drones Shahid. Fotos

*Un UAV de reconocimiento y ataque «Forpost-RU» destruye un tanque ucraniano*. Video

*Vehículos con camuflaje invernal en Bielorrusia* en algún lugar cerca de la frontera con Ucrania. Fotos

La *planta Antonov en Kiev después del ataque de Geranios*. Video

*La renuncia al gas ruso le cuesta a Europa 1 billón de dólares.* Dicha cantidad se obtiene al calcular cuánto ha tenido que pagar Europa por el gas desde que aplicó sanciones antirrusas en comparación con lo que solía pagar por él antes. Foto

*Foto: Arestovich es carne de meme. Da igual cuando leas esto.
*





Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 Dic 2022)

jimmyjump dijo:


> Te veo continuamente insultando en este hilo. ¿Te has tomado el neuroléptico?



yo no tomo drojas, eso lo hacen los sionazis, si no te gusta lo que digo tira del ijnore


----------



## jurbu (19 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Estan haciendo lo minimo, como con los puentes. *Hay pocas centrales, con 1/5 parte de misiles las destruyes totalemente *y dejas que Europa les de corriente si quiere, eso al precio que esta cuesta una pasta. En lugar de eso joden los transformadores que logicamente son infinitamente más faciles de arreglar. Claro que como joden muchos al final tumban el sistema, pero desperdician munición. Si los estan atacando con Geranios y otro tipo de macetas si puede que compense, pero seria definitivo atacar la producción.
> 
> Hace un par de dias cuando dieron a la hidroelectrica, si impactaron en la zona de turbinas. Quizas se esten cansando de hacer el blandito.



Hay 15 centrales nucleares que no pueden quedarse sin conexión a la red.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Dic 2022)

Se traspapelaron o deberíamos decir se traslanzagranaron los lanzagranadas 

canal irina de telegran ....

‼Nueva información del regalo ucraniano que explotó en una comisaría de Polonia

Los servicios ucranianos regalaron dos lanzagranadas a una delegación polaca: uno había sido reconvertido, pero el otro no fue modificado. Las autoridades ucranianas entregaron uno de los lanzagranadas al comandante de la Policía Jaroslaw Szymczyk, sin que él supiera que se trataba de un arma, según afirmó el ministro del Interior de Polonia. Asimismo, el lanzagranadas no pasó por ningún control fronterizo o aduanero por recomendación de las autoridades ucranianas, que habían prometido que el arma era segura y equivalente a "chatarra", por lo que no hacía falta que fuera declarada para su transporte.

La explosión dejó hospitalizados tanto al comandante Szymczyk como a un funcionario civil, con heridas leves. Varsovia solicitó a Kiev explicaciones de lo ocurrido.

Fuentes: ZET (Nowe ustalenia ws. wybuchu w KGP. Granatnik wjechał do Polski bez kontroli) y RMF

(Eksplozja w KGP. RMF FM jako pierwsze rozmawiało z gen. Szymczykiem! @elOJOen


----------



## asakopako (19 Dic 2022)

Mensaje de gran interés de @-carrancas que reproduzco en este hilo para que tenga mayor visibilidad

Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519


Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
ç
Mensaje de gran interés de @-carrancas que reproduzco en este hilo para que tenga mayor visibilidad

Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519



Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519


----------



## asakopako (19 Dic 2022)

Mensaje de gran interés de @-carrancas que reproduzco en este hilo para que tenga mayor visibilidad



Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519



Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
ç
Mensaje de gran interés de @-carrancas que reproduzco en este hilo para que tenga mayor visibilidad

Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519



Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
Ver archivo adjunto 1298519


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Hay 15 centrales nucleares que no pueden quedarse sin conexión a la red.



Si pueden
Se hace un apagado rápido y punto.


----------



## jurbu (19 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Si pueden
> Se hace un apagado rápido y punto.



Los rusos no controlan las 15 centrales para hacer un apagado y aunque se proceda a su apagado no puede quedarse sin refrigeración para la que necesita energía y no vale de emergencia, es un periodo de muchos años.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (19 Dic 2022)

¿ ya llevamos tres meses de frío, barro y ya hay nieve, porque no arrasan los rusos?


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Dic 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Mensaje de gran interés de @-carrancas que reproduzco en este hilo para que tenga mayor visibilidad
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
> Ver archivo adjunto 1298519
> ...



¿Dime en que hilo? En el de txusky no ha entrado.


----------



## asakopako (20 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Dime en que hilo? En el de txusky no ha entrado.



Mensaje #29321


----------



## Tusade (20 Dic 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> A ver si os aclarais.
> Hace 2 paginas otro estaba diciendo que



Pues pregúntaselo al otro, a mí que me cuentas.

El Kanato Mongoloide es el puto Imperial del Mal y los ucranianos tienen derecho a defenderse. Vuestra postura follarrusil es que los ucranianos deben dejarse violar y genocidar por una piara de asesinos de las estepas.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Los rusos no controlan las 15 centrales para hacer un apagado y aunque se proceda a su apagado no puede quedarse sin refrigeración para la que necesita energía y no vale de emergencia, es un periodo de muchos años.



Eres acaso ingeniero?
NO
No sabes lo que dices como todos los lameputins


----------



## jurbu (20 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Eres acaso ingeniero?



Es de dominio publico


----------



## Tusade (20 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> arrasar con todo para quedaros con sus recursos naturales



Sí, eso justo es lo que está haciendo RuZia en Ucrania. Lo has clavado.

Por eso es importante ayudar a los ucranianos con armamento: para desangrar a los mafiosos y asesinos rusos. Que se lo piensen 2 veces antes de enviar a sus terroristas a terceros países.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Es de dominio publico



Jajajaaaaa
"Todo el mundo sabe..."
Eso será para los podemongers.... follacabras porreros
Confundes agua de moderación con circuito de refrigeración.......

Gilipoyas putincel


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Mensaje #29321



ya esta eliminado, contento, si os vuelve a joder el hilo os pasáis por aquí y si estoy me lo decís sin flodear yo borrare los mensajes, es de los pocos privilegios que tengo, no soy moderador de este casa de locos ni cobrando


----------



## Burbruxista (20 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Ya pero hicimos un referéndum como en Donetsk, Lugansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson y como la OTAN-EU lo ignoro, encima en Catalunya nos enviaron los "a por ellos" y "Picolines" varios cual SBU y como no tenemos un primo zumosol pues nada, aguantar la propaganda integrista españolista.
> 
> O jugamos todos o echamos la p*** al rio, no me contéis milongas o al menos sed sinceros en lo que pensáis y pasaros al bando OTANico-EU para ser consecuentes, aunque eso es difícil ya que media, por no decir toda, EU esta de un esquizofrénico subido.
> 
> @rejon al menos es consecuente, aunque debe de cobrar por ello



Discrepo con tu enfoque. No sé qué similitudes ves. A nadie que hable catalán se le persigue, ni se censuran las manifestaciones culturales catalanas, ni se ataca la libertad de expresión en Cataluña. Cero parecido con el donbás.

Si hay que hacer una similitud basada en el grado de intolerancia demostrado, más bien diría que es al contrario, la persecución parte del nacionalismo radical catalán que persigue todo lo que suene a español o lo parezca y está empeñado en borrarlo de la vida social.


----------



## jurbu (20 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Jajajaaaaa
> Todo el mundo sabe...
> Eso será para los podemongers.... follacabras porreros
> Confundes agua de moderación con circuito de refrigeración.......
> ...



GRACIAS POR LOS INSULTOS

Accidente Fukushima: 11 de marzo de 2011

Apagón eléctrico en la red de Fukushima en marzo de 2013









Refrigeración en Fukushima "restaurada parcialmente" - BBC News Mundo


Tras un apagón, la empresa operadora aún trabaja en el sistema de enfriamiento de las piscinas de combustible de los reactores.




www.bbc.com





En cada central nuclear hay una piscina con barras gastadas que no pueden quedarse sin refrigeración para lo que se necesita energía eléctrica.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Discrepo con tu enfoque. No sé qué similitudes ves. A nadie que hable catalán se le persigue, ni se censuran las manifestaciones culturales catalanas, ni se ataca la libertad de expresión en Cataluña. Cero parecido con el donbás.
> 
> Si hay que hacer una similitud basada en el grado de intolerancia demostrado, más bien diría que es al contrario, la persecución parte del nacionalismo radical catalán que persigue todo lo que suene a español o lo parezca y está empeñado en borrarlo de la vida social.



Y en Cataluña fue donde más se voto la CE1978 porque se acordaban de ERC, 1934, 36, saqueos robos... crimenes


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Discrepo con tu enfoque. No sé qué similitudes ves. A nadie que hable catalán se le persigue, ni se censuran las manifestaciones culturales catalanas, ni se ataca la libertad de expresión en Cataluña. Cero parecido con el donbás.
> 
> Si hay que hacer una similitud basada en el grado de intolerancia demostrado, más bien diría que es al contrario, la persecución parte del nacionalismo radical catalán que persigue todo lo que suene a español o lo parezca y está empeñado en borrarlo de la vida social.



Es difícil de entender y desde luego no es comparable a Donbass, aparte de que algunos o muchos políticos se apuntaron al carro para tapar sus corrupciones (CiU), pero hay muchas cosas que nos joden, si no vives aquí no lo ves.


----------



## NS 4 (20 Dic 2022)

Os jodeis vosotros solos con el dispendio de gasto autonomico que soportais...

Pero no asumis ningun error...la culpa la tiene la puta España...

Y sois mas españolazos que nadie...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Os jodeis vosotros solos con el dispendio de gasto autonomico que soportais...
> 
> Pero no asumis ningun error...la culpa la tiene la puta España...
> 
> Y sois mas españolazos que nadie...




Son unos lloricas incontinentes.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Bueno, hoy me voy al sobre regodeándome de la cara de Bolaños. Merece unos buenos mariachis. A ver si los potentados del foro le mandan unos buenos con el logo de Burbuja. Hay que disfrutar hasta que el Sepulturero logre consumar el golpe.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Creo que ese es el pronóstico para el año que viene.
> Esto va para largo.



Ni así. La parte rusa de Ucrania, a mi entender, se unirá de buen grado a Rusia por si misma. Jamás se producirá una invasión rusa hasta allí. Habrá un golpe de Estado interno y se reunificarán.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)

desratizaciones


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

Al paso que van los ucranianos se van ha encontrar pronto sin municiones. Rusia esta en una economia de guerra en sus fabricas de munición y armamento, Ucrania no tiene economía y la OTAN + EU solo les falta que entren en economía de guerra para acabar de arruinarse.

Foto rusky, lo que se esta perdiendo @visaman.


----------



## troperker (20 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Asunto Bakhmut.
> Pregunto, no sería más sencillo retirar las tropas unos km y lanzar 4-5 termobáricas a la vez encima de las tropas ucros?



En bakmut hay civiles en algunas zonas
Que no son evacuados por kiev para usarlos como escudos humanos


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Rusada del día.
> Es como una cazadora reversible.



Buenísimo Lord_Vinheteiro, como siempre.


----------



## juanmanuel (20 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y se han lucido  .



Argentina paso en un siglo y medio de un poco mas de 1 millon y medio de habitantes a casi 50.
Partiendo de cero infraestructura. Buenos Aires no pasaba de una gran aldea.
Primero tuvimos que echar al imperio colonial, despues escapar de las garras del imperio global britanico, despues tratar de mantenernos independientes del imperio global yanqui. Todo eso partiendo casi de cero.
Ademas de estar gobernados el primer siglo por un pequeño grupo de oligarcas sin patria completamente sumisos al imperio.
No creo que lo estemos haciendo tan mal.
Comparemos con nuestro antiguo poder gobernante, España. De imperio global a lacayo de los anglosajones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)

veo tu gilipollez y la subo a la luna es un cubo



Alvin Red dijo:


> Al paso que van los ucranianos se van ha encontrar pronto sin municiones. Rusia esta en una economia de guerra en sus fabricas de munición y armamento, Ucrania no tiene economía y la OTAN + EU solo les falta que entren en economía de guerra para acabar de arruinarse.
> 
> Foto rusky, lo que se esta perdiendo @visaman.


----------



## troperker (20 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Dicen algunos, con respecto a las instalaciones eléctricas de Ucrania, que Rusia se ha centrado en los transformadores
> más pequeños de 330 KVA en lugar de los más grandes de 750 KVA por la misma razón que no están destruyendo plantas
> de generación. Los transformadores menores se reemplazan más fácilmente y las dimensiones aumentan con el nº de KVA.
> Los de 330 KVA se pueden transportar en camiones y remolques normales. Los más grandes, de cientos de toneladas,
> ...



Eso es obvio cuando no se destruye las edificaciones solo los equipos que estan al aire libre


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Dic 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Argentina paso en un siglo y medio de un poco mas de 1 millon y medio de habitantes a casi 50.
> Partiendo de cero infraestructura. Buenos Aires no pasaba de una gran aldea.
> Primero tuvimos que echar al imperio colonial, despues escapar de las garras del imperio global britanico, despues tratar de mantenernos independientes del imperio global yanqui. Todo eso partiendo casi de cero.
> Ademas de estar gobernados el primer siglo por un pequeño grupo de oligarcas sin patria completamente sumisos al imperio.
> ...



Bonita pelicula. Solo faltan las palomitas.


----------



## juanmanuel (20 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Son un país mayoritariamente blanco en un continente lleno de mestizos, indiesitos, negros y mulatos.
> Se creen europeos en un entorno panchito.
> 
> Lo curioso, es que los uruguayos que son tan o más blancos que ellos (yo diría que más), y no se tienen tanta autoestima.
> ...



No generalice.
Ademas, de nuevo, no somos un pais mayoritariamenrte blanco, si no mestizo.
Los blancos argentinos imponen esta mentira repitiendola y haciendola repetir.
Casi el 60% de la poblacion es no-blanca. Varios estudios geneticos lo demostraron en varias ocasiones.


Argentinos!!!
Aunque a los blancos no les guste.
Vean sino los videos de los festejos en el obelisco por el titulo mundial. La mayoria es no-blanca.
En cambio los que estan en Qatar son casi todos blancos.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> GRACIAS POR LOS INSULTOS
> 
> Accidente Fukushima: 11 de marzo de 2011
> 
> ...



cuando un tonto coge la linde no la suelta
fallo la refrigeracion de emergencia porque se inundaron las motobombas que funcionan con diessel..... por el tsunami
no son "barras gastadas".. ubicate.............
y no necesitan años de enfriamiento....................

pero tu a la chorropedia, confundes todo, ya te lo he explicado

yo soy ingeniero y tu no, gilipollas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fotos de la Isla de la Serpiente casi seis meses después de la retirada de la guarnición rusa que controlaba la isla desde el 24 de febrero.
> 
> En particular, se puede ver el alcance de la destrucción infligida a equipos y edificios en Serpentine como resultado de numerosos ataques de artillería, UAV, aviones de las AFU y el intento fallido de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas de tomar la isla el 7 de mayo, por mucho que se afirme lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Un puto peñasco por el que no merecía la pena que haya muerto ni un solo soldado.


----------



## Epicii (20 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Que asco.
> 
> Ya que usted parece ser argentino le pido me resuelva una disyuntiva que me lleva tiempo corroyendo.
> 
> ...



El imperio español casi no robo oro del territorio que después seria Argentina, no por su honestidad y honradez, sino porque robaban de donde era mas abúndate y facil de obtener...
Como imperio España fue igual que todos, explotaba, robaba, reprimía en las periferias para enviar beneficios a la metrópolis...

No puede igualar eso con la inmigración europea de 3 siglos después...es una estupidez para justificar crímenes...
Los españoles que mayoritariamente emigraron a Argentina lo hicieron durante fines del siglo XIX y la primera mitad del siglo XX, escapando de la pobreza, eran honestos y trabajadores...

Los argentinos no somos europeos, si por eso entiende nacer en un determinado territorio, pero si llevamos en los genes y la cultura mucho mas de europa que de cualquier otra parte del mundo...y si mayoritariamente somos blancos no es gracias a haber formado parte del virreinato español, (sino mire otros paises), sino por la masiva inmigración que recibimos durante el siglo XIX y XX.

Resumen *Imperio ≠ Inmigracion*

Espero haberle aclarado las dudas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> A alguien no le parece bien que alguien haga una fiesta de Navidad en alguna escuela de idiomas, a cargo del departamento de algún idioma.
> Igual le parecería bien que cambiaran las clases de ruso por las de ucraniano, un idioma con tanta tradición en la zona y que transmite tantos valores éticos y pacíficos.
> 
> PASEN Y VEAN



Manda cojones la queja de la nazi esa. Yo no hubiera sido tan diplomático en la contestación. Quién coño se han creído que son.


----------



## jurbu (20 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> cuando un tonto coge la linde no la suelta
> fallo la refrigeracion de emergencia porque se inundaron las motobombas que funcionan con diessel..... por el tsunami
> no son "barras gastadas".. ubicate.............
> y no necesitan años de enfriamiento....................
> ...



El shunami fue en 2011 el corte de energía eléctrica (apagón) fue en 2013. Para ser ingeniero tienes poca compresión lectora

*"La empresa operadora de la planta nuclear en Fukushima, Japón, dijo que el sistema de refrigeración de las piscinas de combustible usado de varios reactores fue parcialmente restaurado, tras un apagón"*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia pretende invadir Moldavia en 2023 - jefe del Servicio de Seguridad de la Información
> ▪ "La cuestión no es si Rusia decidirá invadir Moldavia, sino cuándo ocurrirá: a principios de año, en enero, febrero, o más tarde, en marzo, abril. Sabemos que Rusia tiene intención de seguir adelante y planea reunificarse con la región de Transdniéster, que es territorio moldavo", declaró Alexandru Mustyatse.
> ▪ Posteriormente, el Servicio de Información y Seguridad moldavo desmintió en lo esencial las declaraciones de su jefe.
> Supuestamente no se refería al ataque de Rusia a Moldavia, sino a un nuevo intento del ejército ruso de forzar un "corredor terrestre" hacia Transdniestria a través de Ucrania.
> ...



Pues a ver si es verdad.


----------



## bigplac (20 Dic 2022)

Pues si no lo estáis haciendo tan mal y estas contento y satisfecho ni más palabras. Sarna con gusto no pica

Ucrania tampoco lo está haciendo nada mal, algún que otro fallo eléctrico de vez en cuando




juanmanuel dijo:


> Argentina paso en un siglo y medio de un poco mas de 1 millon y medio de habitantes a casi 50.
> Partiendo de cero infraestructura. Buenos Aires no pasaba de una gran aldea.
> Primero tuvimos que echar al imperio colonial, despues escapar de las garras del imperio global britanico, despues tratar de mantenernos independientes del imperio global yanqui. Todo eso partiendo casi de cero.
> Ademas de estar gobernados el primer siglo por un pequeño grupo de oligarcas sin patria completamente sumisos al imperio.
> ...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> El shunami fue en 2011 el corte de energía eléctrica (apagón) fue en 2013. Para ser ingeniero tienes poca compresión lectora
> 
> *"La empresa operadora de la planta nuclear en Fukushima, Japón, dijo que el sistema de refrigeración de las piscinas de combustible usado de varios reactores fue parcialmente restaurado, tras un apagón"*



el que no tienes ni idea eres tu
el seísmo paro las motobombas por las olas que inundaron los fosos....... ya que hubo un tsunami asociado

ninguna central del mundo necesita años de enfriamiento tras un cero, que es lo que has dicho y ahora te vas por peteneras..........
para eso estan las barras de control...............

pero lo que no sepa un podemonger......

y sigues confundiendo sistemas, te lo he dicho tres veces ya....... y no me voy a repetir......lees agua y crees que todo es lo mismo..... a la universidad a aprender.......... años de ENFRIAMIENTO jajajaja
gilipoyas


----------



## jurbu (20 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> el que no tienes ni idea eres tu
> *el seísmo paro las motobombas por las olas que inundaron los fosos....... ya que hubo un tsunami asociado
> 
> El seismo fue en 2011 no en 2013 que lo que ocurrió fue un apagón (circuito de refrigeración eléctrico)*
> ...


----------



## Peineto (20 Dic 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Argentina paso en un siglo y medio de un poco mas de 1 millon y medio de habitantes a casi 50.
> Partiendo de cero infraestructura. Buenos Aires no pasaba de una gran aldea.
> Primero tuvimos que echar al imperio colonial, despues escapar de las garras del imperio global britanico, despues tratar de mantenernos independientes del imperio global yanqui. Todo eso partiendo casi de cero.
> Ademas de estar gobernados el primer siglo por un pequeño grupo de oligarcas sin patria completamente sumisos al imperio.
> ...


----------



## Charidemo (20 Dic 2022)

Edit


----------



## amcxxl (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## magufone (20 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Manda cojones la queja de la nazi esa. Yo no hubiera sido tan diplomático en la contestación. Quién coño se han creído que son.



Allá donde van, y no de ahora (aunque ahora se haya acrecentado por motivos obvios), dejan unas perlas extrañas...
El lavado de cerebro que ha habido en Ucrania en estas ultimas dos decadas ha dañado mucho a esa sociedad.


----------



## amcxxl (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (20 Dic 2022)

El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y de Comercio de Hungría, Peter Szijjarto, calificó la propuesta de imponer un tope al precio de los suministros de gas como una medida "dañina, peligrosa y completamente innecesaria" para Europa.


----------



## juanmanuel (20 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Pues si no lo estáis haciendo tan mal y estas contento y satisfecho ni más palabras. Sarna con gusto no pica
> 
> Ucrania tampoco lo está haciendo nada mal, algún que otro fallo eléctrico de vez en cuando


----------



## España1 (20 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Puff, muy seguro ir ahí montado no parece


----------



## GuidoVonList (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Más desnazificados y desmilitarizados.
> 
> El actor Yevgenii Kolyasnikov, quien interpretó al protagonista principal en la película rusa “Vanka” y se unió a los kadyrovitas para cometer crímenes en Ucrania, recibió su merecido premio final de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Donbas.



Unirse para cometer crímenes? Vete a coger ideas a otra peña en los periódicos anda, a ver si encuentras alguno original para ganarte unos thanks.


----------



## arriondas (20 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Allá donde van, y no de ahora (aunque ahora se haya acrecentado por motivos obvios), dejan unas perlas extrañas...
> El lavado de cerebro que ha habido en Ucrania en estas ultimas dos decadas ha dañado mucho a esa sociedad.



Desde la Revolución Naranja del 2004, pretenden convertir a Ucrania en una gran Galitzia-Volinia. El oeste como modelo para el resto del país, la creación de una anti-Rusia, como Pakistán (una creación de los anglos) es la anti-India. Por eso vemos ese adoctrinamiento en buena parte de la sociedad ucraniana.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

A los peliculeros y amantes de las hazañas bélicas, recordarles que:
* "Aunque una mula haya servido durante veinte campañas a las órdenes de Julio César, 
al final esa mula sigue siendo una mula".*


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

*Las fuerzas armadas de Rusia están a punto de llevar a las tropas ucranianas a la parte rural de Maryinka,*
_* donde los militantes del régimen de Kiev tendrán muy difícil defenderse.

"Maryinka será liberada muy pronto <...>. Nos quedan unos cuantos bloques de pisos, y cuando limpiemos,
podremos expulsar al enemigo a la parte del campo [de la ciudad], que está casi completamente destruida, 
y no tendrá nada a lo que aferrarse allí", dijo. "Por lo tanto, se abrirán varias zonas para nuestro avance: 
tanto Kurajovka como Krasnogorovka", especificó.

Esto, permitiría a las fuerzas rusas "cumplir tareas como parte de la liberación de esos territorios, y empujar
[al enemigo] a las garras cerca de Avdeyevka". Esto sería vital, ya que los ucros han estado bombardeando*_
*Donetsk y Yasinovataya desde cerca de Avdeyevka...*










Ukrainians being pushed into area of Maryinka where they would be unable to defend — DPR


Denis Pushilin also said the Ukrainians had been building up powerful defenses near Maryinka for the past eight years and had set up numerous firing positions




tass.com


----------



## terro6666 (20 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pero quedan civiles?
> Si llevan meses calle a calle.
> Quién coño va a quedar allí?



De calle a calle nada , entraron hace unos días y los han vuelto a echar


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

Comentarios por las redes, en lo que debe ser un chiste...  

*Recientemente, el ministro ruso Lavrov, mientras volaba a EE.UU.*
_* ocupó su asiento en la isla junto a Blinken y Nuland regresando a Washington.
Poco después de quitarse los zapatos, Lavrov empezó a relajarse, en el asiento 
del medio Nuland le dijo a Blinken "ahora no me importaría tomarme una cerveza fría".
Lavrov respondió "no hay problema, se la traeré".
Mientras se iba a por la cerveza los dos Amis le escupieron en los zapatos.
Cuando el ruso volvió con la cerveza y se sentó, Blinken,desde la ventana, exclamó 
"A mí también me gustaría tomarme una cerveza".
Lavrov se ofreció de nuevo a traer la cerveza. Los dos repitieron el esputo en sus zapatos.
Cuando el avión aterrizó en Washington y Lavrov se puso los zapatos, inmediatamente
se dio cuenta de lo que había pasado y se puso a gritar "¡¡esta animosidad entre nuestros *_
*países, este odio, este escupir en los zapatos y mear en la cerveza tiene que parar!!"*.


----------



## terro6666 (20 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ya esta eliminado, contento, si os vuelve a joder el hilo os pasáis por aquí y si estoy me lo decís sin flodear yo borrare los mensajes, es de los pocos privilegios que tengo, no soy moderador de este casa de locos ni cobrando



Qué rapidez cuando se embarra el principal.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (20 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El imperio español casi no robo oro del territorio que después seria Argentina, no por su honestidad y honradez, sino porque robaban de donde era mas abúndate y facil de obtener...
> Como imperio España fue igual que todos, explotaba, robaba, reprimía en las periferias para enviar beneficios a la metrópolis...
> 
> No puede igualar eso con la inmigración europea de 3 siglos después...es una estupidez para justificar crímenes...
> ...



Añádale el genocidio de indios panchitos que cometieron los libertadores por esas tierras.


----------



## Malevich (20 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Son un país mayoritariamente blanco en un continente lleno de mestizos, indiesitos, negros y mulatos.
> Se creen europeos en un entorno panchito.
> 
> Lo curioso, es que los uruguayos que son tan o más blancos que ellos (yo diría que más), y no se tienen tanta autoestima.
> ...



Salgan ustedes del centro de Buenos Aires la próxima vez que vayan y sigan con el topico.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

Da gusto leer comentarios como los de este niño grande y acérrimo julivudiano, Adam Kinzinger.
Dice que la OTAN podría acabar con Rusia en 3 días y tal...


https://www.newsweek.com/na


...

¡¡Pobre!! No pudieron con Afganistán en veinte años, pero con Rusia tardarán tres días.
¿No creen ustedes que este tipo de trastorno cognitivo es algo maravilloso de contemplar?


----------



## arriondas (20 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Salgan ustedes del centro de Buenos Aires la próxima vez que vayan y sigan con el topico.



Sobre todo si uno va al norte de Argentina (Salta, Jujuy, Tucumán, Cajamarca...) Donde más blancos hay es en la provincia de Buenos Aires, creo.

Edito para añadir un mapa, donde se ve que el norte de Argentina es mestizo y amerindio. También se ve que Chile es un país de mayoría mestiza.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Dic 2022)

*Los expertos notan un nuevo truco táctico de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas durante el ataque con misiles del viernes en Ucrania*
Ayer, 17:30
nueve

En el curso de los ataques contra la infraestructura energética militar de Ucrania el viernes pasado, la parte rusa utilizó un truco táctico que logró confundir los sistemas de defensa antimisiles del enemigo.

Por lo tanto, los expertos señalan que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF utilizaron señuelos. Esto obligó a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a gastar más proyectiles y distraerse de los objetivos reales de los ataques con misiles rusos. Además, los sistemas de misiles ucranianos revelaron su ubicación de esta manera.

Al mismo tiempo, no se informó sobre la llegada de misiles rusos, lo que muchos confundieron con el funcionamiento efectivo de los sistemas de defensa aérea American Patriot, que Washington va a transferir a Kyiv. Sin embargo, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las Fuerzas Armadas utilizaron drones Geran como "señuelos", que cuestan a Rusia mucho menos que los antimisiles para Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Dic 2022)

Sensible


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> El imperio español casi no robo oro del territorio que después seria Argentina, no por su honestidad y honradez, sino porque robaban de donde era mas abúndate y facil de obtener...
> Como imperio España fue igual que todos, explotaba, robaba, reprimía en las periferias para enviar beneficios a la metrópolis...
> 
> No puede igualar eso con la inmigración europea de 3 siglos después...es una estupidez para justificar crímenes...
> ...



Si sois más blancos es porque había menos indios y los machacastéis. Ningún argentino debería jamás abrir la boca sobre genocidios si no es para pedir perdón.









El cruel genocidio de indígenas en Argentina que la historia olvidó


Cruelmente sometidos, los indígenas pilagá sufrieron una matanza a manos del gobierno de Perón...




culturacolectiva.com













La oscura razón por la que el mundo cree que en Argentina no hay indígenas


Durante décadas, la noción de que todos los argentinos son europeos ha predominado en todo el mundo.




culturacolectiva.com













Una guerra infame. La verdadera historia de la Conquista del Desierto, por Andrés Bonatti y Javier Valdez - El Historiador


Los primitivos dueños de la tierra venían resistiendo la conquista del hombre blanco desde la llegada de Solís, en 1516.




www.elhistoriador.com.ar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Dic 2022)

Casualidades


----------



## cryfar74 (20 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Da gusto leer comentarios como los de este niño grande y acérrimo julivudiano, Adam Kinzinger.
> Dice que la OTAN podría acabar con Rusia en 3 días y tal...
> 
> 
> ...



No vi lo que dijo, pero éste discurso de abogar por la guerra directa contra Rusia es compartido por muchos aquí.

Es muy preocupante ésta forma de pensar, olvidar el peligro que supone una guerra que puede derivar en un conflicto nuclear. El miedo salvó anteriormente al mundo durante la guerra fría. Es una locura olvidar el pasado.

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



jojo, menuda panda de langosteros sesentones está arrastrando a rusia al precipicio. Cuantos de esos que vemos ahí seguirán vivos en un par de años? Y en prisión?


----------



## coscorron (20 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Al mismo tiempo, no se informó sobre la llegada de misiles rusos, lo que muchos confundieron con el funcionamiento efectivo de los sistemas de defensa aérea American Patriot, que Washington va a transferir a Kyiv. Sin embargo, según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las Fuerzas Armadas utilizaron drones Geran como "señuelos", que cuestan a Rusia mucho menos que los antimisiles para Ucrania.



No es una táctica nueva. Ya la usaron los israelis en el valle de la Bekaa en la invasión de Libano de 1982. En la guerra del Yom Kipur de 1973 las baterías SAM rusas hicieron que la fuerza aerea israeli perdieran hasta 1/3 de sus aviones en apoyo a a las fuerzas de tierra pero para la siguiente guerra decidieron tener preparadas tácticas para su supresión. En 1982 enviaron drones de observaciones pequeños y en la práctica indetectables, seguidos de señuelos que simulaban ser cazas y en cuanto los SAM encendía el radar activo enviaban misiles antiradar lanzados desde tierra. Además de lo anterior los israelis habían desplegado en las cercanias aviones caza para aprovechar el momento de recarga de los misiles de los equipos antimisil que habían disparado a lo señuelos y de esa manera eliminaron la mayoría de baterías SAM. El resto de la operación fue un paseo de la aviación israeli que eliminó entre 80 y 90 aviones sirios. En la guerra estas operaciones generan enseñanzas para todos y por supuesto los rusos tratan de replicarlas y los ucranianos la saben pero la elección es difícil. El juego del gato y el ratón, que haces con los drones iranies, los derribas o los dejas volar y que se estampen contra una infraestructura importante que cuesta mucho más que el misil aunque el misil cueste a su vez más que el dron ... Pués al principio y mientras tengas abundancia de misiles los derribaras todos, después serán mucho más selectivos y al final los misiles solamente protegeran objetivos muy concretos. La cantidad de misiles AA, misiles reales y drones señuelos/suicidas no es una cantidad dada sino que ambos pueden producir y estarán produciendo ya todos los que puedan. La gran guerra se esta luchando fuera de Ucrania en los despachos de los ministros de economía y no necesariamente la va a ganar quien tenga más dinero sino quien tenga mejor capacidad para adaptarse a la situación real.


----------



## rascachapas (20 Dic 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Sí, eso justo es lo que está haciendo RuZia en Ucrania. Lo has clavado.
> 
> Por eso es importante ayudar a los ucranianos con armamento: para desangrar a los mafiosos y asesinos rusos. Que se lo piensen 2 veces antes de enviar a sus terroristas a terceros países.



Claro la OTAN no hace eso, solo trae la democracia a los países donde hay petróleo, mira que sois hipócritas.


----------



## Julc (20 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Los expertos notan un nuevo truco táctico de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas durante el ataque con misiles del viernes en Ucrania*
> Ayer, 17:30
> nueve
> 
> ...



Los yutubers pajilleros follausanos no pudieron predecir esa maniobra.

Si no sale en el Call of Duty, no pueden concebirla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2022)

China vuelve a las andadas repitiendo el mismo plan que tanto éxito ha cosechado. Me extraña porque los toros avisados no se deben torear pues no atienden al engaño sino al torero. 

_*“No repitas las tácticas que una vez te llevaron a la victoria; permite que tus métodos se vayan adaptando a la infinita variedad de circunstancias posibles”*_

( General Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ) 

Hemos observados perplejos desde el principio de toda esta trama, escenificaciones y performances absurdas e inconcebibles. 

No habrían colado ni en una película de serie B por lo mal guionizadas y estúpidos planteamientos...

Y SIN EMBARGO HAN COLADO !!!! Hemos aprendido muchísimo en estos dos años de ataques de ingeniería social y control de masas .
Nos hemos dado cuenta que la población es igual de estúpida aquí que en China y creerán cualquier cosa que publiquen los medios en nombre de una figura de autoridad. Comprobamos que todos los informativos siguen el mismo guion y que su única función es desinformar rellenando el tiempo restante con pamplinas, sucesos y deportes para atraer al incauto. Y que los sanitarios son una especie de secta que " siguen protocolos " aunque sean contrarios al sentido común y sus conocimientos.

De pronto un energúmeno, un personajillo irrelevante, SIMÓN, dirigió la vida de todos los españoles .

El gobierno justificaba sus imposiciones distópicas y delirantes señalando a ese criminal que ahora ha desaparecido, como portavoz de la OMS, que como todo el mundo sabe es una organización privada en manos de China y Bill Gates cuya finalidad es impulsar el llamado GRAN REINICIO, del FORO ECONÓMICO MUNDIAL, El foro de DAVOS, del que Putin y Xi Jinping son miembros estructurales.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

*años de refrigeracion de una central parada...................................*

no hay más preguntas, gilipoyas


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Dic 2022)

Vehículos blindados Husky TSV y "Kozak-2" del ejército ucraniano destruidos en algún lugar de la zona del SMO


----------



## otroyomismo (20 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Es difícil de entender y desde luego no es comparable a Donbass, aparte de que algunos o muchos políticos se apuntaron al carro para tapar sus corrupciones (CiU), pero hay muchas cosas que nos joden, si no vives aquí no lo ves.



Pues yo vivo aqui, y veo muchas cosas muy diferentes a las que tu ves. Y como yo, bastantes mas.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Todos los políticos británicos son unos raros imbéciles e hipócritas.*
> 
> _*Escuchamos a su joven primer ministro con un apellido poco característico para Foggy Albion:
> 
> ...




No existe ningún ministro llamado “Foggy Albion”.
Es un calificativo ruso para referirse a Gran Bretaña”.









Foggy Albion


Where and when did the phrase 'foggy albion' originate?




forum.wordreference.com



​Sí, en Rusia "The Foggy Albion" es un epíteto establecido para referirse a Gran Bretaña y se lleva utilizando aquí desde el siglo XIX.​​Presumiblemente, tiene su origen en un poema de Konstantin Nikolayevich Batyushkov (wiki/Konstantin_Batyushkov), que escribió durante su viaje a Inglaterra en 1814. Comienza con las palabras:​"Abandono la brumosa costa de Albión...".​​La expresión es bastante poética (crea la imagen de una isla misteriosa rodeada de niebla marina) y a veces se utiliza de forma jocosa, pero no es ofensiva ni está politizada.​​


_"La brumosa Albión"_​​No lo confunda con "Pérfida Albión" o "Perfide Albion" francés, que a veces se utilizaba en los periódicos rusos prerrevolucionarios (y más tarde por Henry Kissinger) para referirse a la naturaleza de doble juego de la política británica de la época.​


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Dic 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> No vi lo que dijo, pero éste discurso de abogar por la guerra directa contra Rusia es compartido por muchos aquí.
> 
> Es muy preocupante ésta forma de pensar, olvidar el peligro que supone una guerra que puede derivar en un conflicto nuclear. El miedo salvó anteriormente al mundo durante la guerra fría. Es una locura olvidar el pasado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Ese “discurso” sólo lo tienen aquí un par de indocumentados y algún periodista pesebril, aún más indocumentado. Nadie, nadie, ni un solo dirigente civil o militar se plantea choque directo con Rusia. Y Rusia, que creo debería amenazar con ello, sería la principal beneficiada de elevar de verdad el tono y golpear a la OTAN directamente. Al principio pensé que lo iba a hacer y estoy bastante seguro que se hubiera llegado rápido a un acuerdo, cediendo los yanquis. Pero no lo hicieron. Ahora es una guerra de desgaste, un Vietnam al revés, en el que Rusia las va a pasar putas, ya las está pasando y cada día que pasa peor. De momento se velan armas en Mariupol, pero todos saben que va a haber ofensiva ucra, cuando? Ellos, los yanquis, manejan los tiempos...


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Intereses ajenos frente al bienestar de la población


Durante más de ocho años, quienes siguieron la guerra en Ucrania desde sus inicios han podido ver constantes exigencias a Rusia tanto en el plano militar como en el político. Desde abril de 2014, c…




slavyangrad.es











Intereses ajenos frente al bienestar de la población


20/12/2022


Durante más de ocho años, quienes siguieron la guerra en Ucrania desde sus inicios han podido ver constantes exigencias a Rusia tanto en el plano militar como en el político. Desde abril de 2014, cuando Samantha Power afirmó que las protestas en el sur y el este de Ucrania eran un movimiento “orquestado desde Moscú”, la acusación de que todo lo vinculado a Donbass era en realidad una invasión rusa ha sido una de las herramientas más útiles de las que ha dispuesto Kiev. Con ello, Ucrania ha visto la posibilidad de argumentar que no era precisa una solución política, ya que se trataba simplemente de una injerencia exterior que debía resolver por la vía militar o logrando por la vía política la rendición de Moscú, que debía desmilitarizar y entregar a Ucrania en bandeja de plata a Donetsk y Lugansk. De ahí que la RPD y la RPL no merecieran voto, voz o reconocimiento alguno en un proceso de paz, el de Minsk, en el que Ucrania siempre dejó claro que no implementaría sus puntos políticos.

Ahora, incluso quienes más lucharon por mantener aquel proceso a flote, como Angela Merkel, reniegan de él aceptando que, para Ucrania, Minsk fue únicamente un paréntesis en el que el país y su ejército pudieron reforzarse. Esta versión, que es exactamente la que mantiene ahora el _héroe_ Valery Zaluzhny, que abiertamente admite que para Ucrania esta guerra comenzó en 2014, no solo pretende ver continuidad entre lo ocurrido en estos ocho años y la actualidad, sino presentar esta guerra de casi nueve años, incluidos los últimos diez meses, como una guerra contra Rusia. Poco importa que, pese a que la asistencia rusa fuera evidente desde el verano de 2014, el objetivo de Moscú fuera durante años buscar un acomodo de Donbass en Ucrania, eso sí, habiendo adquirido unos derechos concretos que, según los acuerdos de Minsk, Kiev, Donetsk y Lugansk debían negociar.

Desde el final de la campaña de invierno de 2014-2015, cuando culminó en Debaltsevo la última gran batalla de la guerra de Donbass 2014-2022, el siempre bloqueado proceso de Minsk vivió una concatenación de treguas que, pese a modificar su terminología eran similares: la tranquilidad se limitaba a la retaguardia, mientras que el incumplimiento de los términos era habitual en las zonas de la línea de contacto, donde destacaban ciertos _puntos calientes_ en los que periódicamente se producían empeoramientos que amenazaban, siempre falsamente, con romper definitivamente el _statu quo_. Pero Minsk sobrevivió hasta febrero de 2022 fundamentalmente porque además del obstinado intento ruso por lograr de Ucrania una resolución política que no iba a darse, la situación era útil para Kiev.

Este conflicto bélico controlado y de baja intensidad no solo justificaba la necesidad de destinar fondos al gasto militar a costa de los servicios púbicos- fundamentalmente la sanidad-, sino que el discurso de lucha contra Rusia daba a Ucrania una relevancia internacional y una importancia estratégica para sus socios, fundamentalmente para Estados Unidos, muy por encima de su valor real. La guerra sirvió en esos años para realizar un enorme trabajo de adoctrinamiento en el odio a todo lo ruso, que en este caso incluía también la demonización y deshumanización de la población de Donbass y de Crimea, contra la que podían lanzarse ataques militares, imponer un bloqueo económico o simplemente cortar el suministro de agua.

A lo largo de ese proceso, la exigencia de alto el fuego siempre fue dirigida a Rusia, ni siquiera a Donetsk y Lugansk, cuya posición era, tanto para Ucrania como para sus socios europeos, la de títeres de Moscú cuya población no merecía una mínima compasión. Cada año por estas fechas, las exigencias de pacto de una tregua de Año Nuevo eran aceptadas por la RPD, RPL y Rusia con la esperanza de quien quiere ver un gesto de buena voluntad en un acto que, en realidad, es pura tecnología política de relaciones públicas de quien mantiene la guerra como instrumento pero simula buscar la paz.

En 2022, la guerra no solo se extendió a toda Ucrania, sino que cambió el paradigma de las relaciones con Moscú -no así con Donetsk y Lugansk, cuya población sigue siendo una víctima de segunda que no merece atención ni compasión alguna- y las reacciones occidentales a los hechos sobre el terreno. En febrero, los países de la Unión Europea y sus aliados norteamericanos se movilizaron rápidamente para garantizar la financiación y armamento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que aumentó notable y cualitativamente desde el momento en el que quedó claro que Ucrania sería capaz de defender Kiev y con su capital también a su Gobierno. Esa situación no solo animó a los países occidentales a aumentar su asistencia militar, sino que provocó una oleada de intervenciones que, aunque en términos ligeramente diferentes, alentaron a Ucrania a no aceptar una negociación en los términos que marcaba Rusia, que entonces contaba con la iniciativa en el frente.

Desde entonces, mientras figuras como Emmanuel Macron han mantenido una postura ligeramente más matizada -aunque buscando siempre una negociación solo en caso de producirse según los términos planteados por Kiev-, dos han sido las figuras que más abiertamente se han destacado en contra de cualquier negociación: Annalena Baerbock y Boris Johnson. Este último llegó incluso a jactarse de su estelar intervención a la hora de animar a Ucrania a no aceptar el acuerdo que Moscú propuso en Estambul, según el cual Rusia aceptaba _de facto_ retirarse de todos los territorios ucranianos capturados hasta entonces a excepción de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk (además de Crimea, parte de Rusia desde 2014). Aunque esa intervención no fue definitiva y el rechazo ucraniano a ese acuerdo había sido ya manifestado por miembros del Gobierno antes de la llegada del entonces _premier_ británico a Kiev, es significativo que Johnson buscara activamente interponerse en las negociaciones para asegurarse de que no pudiera haber un acuerdo posible.

Con Johnson ya en el pasado, el apoyo británico a la guerra de Ucrania no solo ha continuado, sino que ha aumentado. Aunque generalmente a la sombra del apoyo estadounidense, el peso del Reino Unido en términos de inteligencia, armamento, financiación o instrucción de las reservas ucranianas está siendo más que relevante. Para el Reino Unido, como para Washington, Ucrania es una buena herramienta en la lucha común contra Rusia. Esa visión y esa táctica de continuar la guerra hasta la destrucción de Rusia ha continuado con Rishi Sunak, que ayer anunciaba un aumento de la asistencia militar a Ucrania y se sumaba a Annalena Baerbock, que días antes se había manifestado en términos similares, en la idea de no aceptar “un alto el fuego según los términos de Rusia”. En otras palabras, no aceptar un alto el fuego, ya que esa circunstancia favorecería a las tropas rusas, que desde hace dos meses se reorganizan para defender los territorios bajo su control y tratan de avanzar en la región de Donetsk, donde Rusia no ha sido aún capaz de alejar a las tropas ucranianas de la capital de Donbass, como muestran los bombardeos indiscriminados con los que Ucrania castiga diariamente a la población.

El afán de representantes occidentales por rechazar la posibilidad de una tregua -que ni siquiera está sobre la mesa, ya que tanto Rusia como Ucrania han admitido que actualmente es inviable- muestra el grado de preocupación de los representantes alemanes y británicos por la población civil de Ucrania. Un alto el fuego, aunque se tratara únicamente de las habituales treguas de Año Nuevo y navidad ortodoxa, daría a Rusia tiempo para preparar su defensa, pero, sobre todo, daría a Ucrania un momento de pausa para reparar los daños causados por los ataques de los misiles rusos contra las infraestructuras civiles ucranianas. Es decir, daría a Ucrania la posibilidad de reparar el suministro eléctrico y de agua de sus ciudades, facilitando así la vida a una población que se enfrenta a un invierno que será duro. Pero el bienestar de la población civil ucraniana -menos aún la de Donetsk y Lugansk- no es una prioridad para Kiev y lo es menos aún para Berlín y Londres, que supeditan el bienestar de la población ucraniana a sus propios intereses.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
19 de diciembre de 2022

Región de Kiev:

▪Los drones kamikazes rusos Geran impactaron contra un autotransformador de la subestación 330/110 Nivki de Kiev, provocando un gran incendio en el lugar de la llegada.

Región de Belgorod:

▪ Durante la noche, las AFU golpearon la aldea de Krasnaya Yaruga: edificios residenciales, un gasoducto y líneas eléctricas resultaron dañados. Dos civiles resultaron heridos.

▪ Por la mañana, formaciones ucranianas bombardearon el distrito urbano de Shebekinsky, las líneas eléctricas resultaron dañadas. Se produjeron problemas temporales de suministro eléctrico en varias localidades.

▪ En la granja de Pankov fueron alcanzados edificios residenciales: las ventanas fueron rotas por la metralla, sin víctimas ni heridos.

Región de Kursk:

▪ Durante el día, el enemigo bombardeó con morteros la aldea de Elizavetovka, en el distrito de Glushkov, resultando dañado un edificio residencial. No hubo víctimas.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo ataques en las inmediaciones de la aldea de Guevo, distrito de Suzhan: sin víctimas ni daños.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ No hay cambios significativos en la línea del frente: las tropas rusas mantienen combates de posición con formaciones ucranianas en la zona de Squares y Krasnopopovka.

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpean las concentraciones enemigas en Krakhmalne y Makiivka.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En el sector de Soledar, el mando ucraniano está reforzando sus defensas para contrarrestar una posible ofensiva rusa hacia Soledar.

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Vagner continúan combatiendo en Bakhmut y Opytne.

El enemigo está retirando reservas y preparándose para un contraataque contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en Ozaryanivka y Kleshcheyevka.

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Novoselovka y Svatovo con cohetes y artillería de cañón, dañando edificios residenciales y la oficina de correos.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Los fusileros motorizados rusos siguen combatiendo en el centro de Marinka, avanzando hacia las afueras occidentales de la ciudad.

▪ En horas de la mañana, un cálculo del 11º regimiento del DNR NM chocó contra un Mi-8 ucraniano, el helicóptero se estrelló cerca de una zona boscosa cerca de Pervomaiskoye como resultado de los daños recibidos.

▪ Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales e infraestructuras civiles en Donetsk, Horlivka, Yasynuvata, Oleksandrivka, Khartsyzsk, Makiivka y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración. Hay víctimas entre la población civil.

Dirección Zaporizhzhya:

▪ El mando ucraniano está trasladando fuerzas adicionales a la línea de contacto y preparándose para una posible ofensiva sobre Tokmak.

▪ Los bandos se enzarzan en duelos de artillería: las fuerzas rusas han disparado contra posiciones enemigas cerca de Malaya Tokmachka, Charivnoye, Temirovka y Novoandreyevka.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ La artillería rusa alcanzó acumulaciones de personal y vehículos blindados de las AFU en Sadovoye, Kamyshany, Berislav y los alrededores de Kherson.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales en Novyy Kakhovka con artillería de cañón. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 19 al 20 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la localidad de Suzemka, en la región de Briansk, y dañaron las vías férreas y las líneas de suministro eléctrico.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones de las AFU en Timonovichi, Karpovichi y Kostobobrov, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Kondrativka, Zapselie y Yezdetskyi, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las tropas rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Staritsa, Streletsya y Volchansk. Los residentes locales también informaron de explosiones y de un incendio en una instalación de infraestructuras en el distrito de Izyum.

▪ En la dirección de Starobel, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron las acumulaciones de hombres y vehículos blindados de las formaciones ucranianas en Dvurechna, Makiivka y Stelmakhivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Soledar, Bajmut, Kleshcheyevka y Hryhorivka.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka y la periferia occidental de Marinka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la aglomeración de Donetsk con artillería de cañones y cohetes, incluidos un hospital de Donetsk y una guardería de Horlivka.

▪ La artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones enemigas en Novomijailivka en dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhia, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Temirivka y Malyi Shcherbaki.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron puntos de tiro de formaciones ucranianas en Pokrovske y Myrove, mientras que las líneas eléctricas también sufrieron daños.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las tropas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Chornobayivka, Antonivka y Mylivoye.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está avanzando cerca de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka, en dirección a Limansk, y también está recibiendo fuego desde Kupiansk - lo principal del informe del estado mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Rusia centra sus esfuerzos ofensivos en las direcciones de Artemivsk, Avdeevka y Limansk. En los otros, está llevando a cabo acciones defensivas.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Stelmakhivka, Chervonopopivka y Serebryanka en la RNL y Verkhnekamenskoye, Podgorodne, Artemivsk, Opytne, Kurdyumivka, Krasnogorovka y Marinka en la DNR. Belogorovka, situada al este de Serebryanka, no es mencionada por el mando ucraniano.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo cuatro ataques con misiles y 60 ataques aéreos y más de 80 bombardeos desde MLRS durante el día.
▪ Persiste la amenaza de ataques aéreos y con misiles contra infraestructuras críticas.
▪ Las tropas rusas dispararon morteros, tanques y artillería contra las direcciones de Kupyansk y Liman.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alexforum (20 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Nadie dió un golpe secesionista. Hicieron una fantochada para tocar los cojones a Mariano y dejarlo en ridículo por ser incapaz de impedir la votación. Un golpe secesionista incluye bombardeo de Madrid, toma de los cuarteles de polícía, guardia civil y ejército en cataluña, incautación del armamento para armar una fuerza propia, toma de juzgados, jueces y edificios de las instituciones estatales, etc...etc... Eso es un golpe secesionista. Para que lo entiendas, lo que hicieron en Dombass en 2014.
> 
> La prueba la tienes en que no habéis conseguido extraditar a ninguno, todo el mundo en Europa se descojona de vosotros y os da con la puerta en las narices. El problema es que estirasteis la ley como un chicle buscando venganza y ahora a Pedro le toca encogerla como un chicle también a ver si hay suerte y recompone el desaguisado. Un problema político no se arregla en los juzgados.



Si fue un golpe. Pasa que hoy dia para ser pais, necesitas que alguien te reconozca. Y no los reconocio ni el tato. Pero si un grupo de paises los hubiera recnocido, la cosa hubiera ido a mayores.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Ni la niebla ni los ventisqueros afectan significativamente a los planes rusos de llevar a cabo ataques con misiles y UAV - Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano

Para controlar el éxito de los ataques, el ejército ruso está utilizando un avión de detección de largo alcance A-50U, que lleva potentes radares que escanean todo el territorio de Ucrania. Incluso a unos cientos de kilómetros de la frontera ucraniana, puede ver casi todo lo que ocurre en el cielo sobre ella.
Además, el Ukr. Se ha aconsejado al Ministerio de Defensa que no celebre el éxito del prematuro derribo del Shahid-136, ya que el ejército ruso está sacrificando "ciclomotores" baratos para mermar la defensa antiaérea ucraniana.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Rusia ha recibido ofertas de Alemania y Polonia para bombear petróleo el próximo año

En palabras del presidente de Transneft, Nikolay Tokarev: "Han anunciado que no aceptarán petróleo de Rusia a partir del 1 de enero. Y ahora tenemos peticiones de los consumidores polacos: déjennos tener 3 millones de toneladas para el año que viene y 360 mil toneladas para diciembre, y Alemania ya ha solicitado el primer trimestre: déjennos tenerlo también".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Confirman que la refinería de petróleo de shebelinsky se refinó por la noche. Se registraron impactos. Aún se desconoce si la planta se puso completamente fuera de Servicio; anteriormente ya había llegadas allí, pero de alguna manera la planta continuó funcionando en un modo limitado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Las tropas rusas atacaron la refinería de petróleo y gas de Shebelen durante la noche.​​La instalación esta situada al norte del pueblo de Andreevka (región de Kharkiv). La información sobre el ataque ha sido confirmada por el gauleiter de Kharkiv.​​







WarJournal [Z]


Война в Сирии, Ираке, Украине и др. По всем вопросам/поделиться информацией: @warjournal_back_bot Дополнительно: warjournal@protonmail.com




t.me



​​


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)

No es frecuente ver los indicadores alemanes junto a los españoles.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

El proyecto de presupuesto estadounidense para 2023 implica casi 45.000 millones de dólares para los aliados de la OTAN y Ucrania.
Todo ello en un contexto de aumento del presupuesto de defensa hasta 850.000 millones de dólares.

No debemos caer en la ilusión de que:

1. Estados Unidos dejará de apoyar la guerra en Ucrania.
2. Estados Unidos dejará de financiar la guerra en Ucrania.
3. Estados Unidos dejará de suministrar armas a Ucrania.

No lo harán y no pararán. Porque hay mucho en juego en esta guerra. La derrota en esta guerra para Estados Unidos significa el colapso final de cualquier pretensión de hegemonía mundial. Por lo tanto, el apoyo y la financiación de la guerra en Ucrania continuarán. La gente que afirma que "Estados Unidos se retirará de Ucrania", "Estados Unidos dejará de apoyar la guerra en Ucrania", "Estados Unidos se quedará sin armas que suministrar a Ucrania" es contraproducente y engañosa.

Es necesario comprender claramente estos puntos y prepararse para una larga lucha, en la que la consecución de los objetivos del NOM determinará el futuro de nuestro país durante las próximas décadas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Basándose en los resultados de las llegadas de geranios (que "casi lo tumban todo").

1. El apagón en la región de Kiev durará al menos hasta el 23 de diciembre.
2. Un número abrumador de abonados se queda sin calefacción.
3. Se desconoce el calendario de vuelta a los apagones programados. La región tendrá que vivir con paradas de emergencia periódicas.

Por supuesto, aquí los "Geranios" sólo han activado el efecto acumulativo de ataques anteriores, y las defensas aéreas de las AFU siguen sin proteger las instalaciones críticas de infraestructura energética. Sin embargo, aún queda mucho por perfeccionar, empezando por las subestaciones 750 y las restantes PTAR dañadas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (20 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> si desde Bielorrusia ha entrado el ejercito Ruso en Ucrania, legalmente es un país cómplice y aliado de la invasión como aquellos que suministren armas una vez iniciado: Iran, Corea



¿Y?

En que cambia la argumentación

Sancionar a Rusia y Bielorusia fueron decisiones políticas y si queremos verlo asi, geoestrategicas, fundadas en el deseo de confrontar con Rusia, por razones que para nada tienen que ver con los intereses de los ciudadanos ni con la moralidad o la justicia

Por esa regla de 3, si hay que sancionar a los países que invaden o atacan otros paises, deberiamos sancionar a EEUU a israel y a nosotros mismos

La cuestión aqui no es si es moral o inmoral la guerra, sino que nosotros decidimos que guerras son justas y que países deben sufrir sus consecuencias

Neocolonialismo que los países en desarrollo no compran y que nos crea a TODOS los europeos una desconfianza, resentimiento y hasta un odio en la mayor parte del planeta que va a ser imposible curar en décadas. 

¿Y todo para que?

¿Para salvaguardar a un país neonazi, racista y antidemocratico y llenar los bolsillos de sus oligarcas mientras dejan morir a cientos de miles de sus ciudadanos?
¿Para arruinar y empobrecer aun mas los ciudadanos?
¿Para que Borrel y toda la castuza de burócratas se lleven al bolsillo lo suyo de parte de sus amos, los que se enriquecen con la guerra?
Los responsables de esto tanto en la UE como en los países deberían ser llevado a la horca por traición a sus ciudadanos









Rusia y la Defensa Aérea territorial 2º parte. Respuesta a la amenaza


Los recientes ataques ucranianos a territorio ruso ponen en cuestión la su capacidad para afrontar este tipo de amenazas




3tde.es













La corrupción de la malversación 3 tardes de economia


Banalizar el delito de malversación publica no es sino otro hito mas en el camino de la corrupción moral de la sociedad




3tde.es


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Operadores de UAV lanzan un lanzagranadas VOG-17 sobre posiciones de las AFU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

Continúan tomándole el pelo a los rusos.

No aprenden.

Que falta haría un Stalin.

La mayor parte del grano exportado bajo el "acuerdo de granos" no ha llegado a África, dijo a Sputnik Patrick Youssef, director regional para África en el Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR).

“Según las observaciones del CICR, la mayor parte del grano exportado desde los puertos ucranianos en el marco del 'acuerdo de cereales' aún no ha llegado a África. Recibimos con los brazos abiertos el anuncio de que se harían entregas a Kenia, Sudán, Djibouti, Somalia y especialmente a Etiopía, pero esto no soluciona la crisis alimentaria”, explicó.

El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, había declarado anteriormente que casi todo el grano exportado desde Ucrania se ha enviado a países de la UE en lugar de a las naciones más necesitadas del mundo, a pesar del acuerdo que se firmó inicialmente "bajo el pretexto de proteger los intereses de los países más pobres para evitar hambruna".

El acuerdo de cereales, firmado el 22 de julio por Rusia, Turquía, Ucrania y la ONU, implica el transporte de cereales y fertilizantes desde tres puertos ucranianos de la cuenca del Mar Negro.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

*Sobre el debate relativo al bombardeo de Donetsk.*

1. La única forma fiable de reducir la intensidad de los bombardeos en la ciudad es liberar el Donbass occidental.

2. El contra bombardeo es necesario, pero sólo puede influir indirectamente en la intensidad del bombardeo porque el enemigo no se queda quieto cuando lanza ataques terroristas desde posiciones cerradas. E incluso con la respuesta más rápida, sólo puede aumentar el coste para las AFU, pero no garantizar la ausencia de bombardeos.

3. cuanto más alejado esté el frente de Donetsk, menor será el alcance de las armas que pueden utilizarse para bombardear. En la realidad actual, el frente debe retroceder al menos 30-40 km para negar al enemigo la oportunidad de utilizar MLRS convencionales y artillería de 155 mm.

4. Por supuesto, incluso en este caso el enemigo puede utilizar cañones individuales de largo alcance, MLRS pesados, sistemas MLRS y demás para bombardear, pero será más difícil y costoso hacerlo, y la eficacia de estos bombardeos será aún menor.

5. Por otro lado, un asalto frontal a Avdeevka no promete nada significativo a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ya que el resultado no está garantizado, las pérdidas significativas están garantizadas y el bombardeo de Donetsk durante el asalto continuará. Este es realmente el dilema.

6. En las realidades actuales, es necesario presionar en Marinka y avanzar en Krasnogorovka y Kurakhovo. E intenten atravesar las defensas enemigas cerca de Vodyane en dirección a Tonenka.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (20 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> ... La gran guerra se esta luchando fuera de Ucrania en los despachos de los ministros de economía y no necesariamente la va a ganar quien tenga más dinero sino *quien tenga mejor capacidad para adaptarse a la situación real*.



Sino estuviésemos metidos hasta el cuello vivir en esencia esta guerra es UNA DEMOSTRACION del grado de capacitación del ser humano... INCREIBLE...

Es una guerra entre la OTAN y Rusia, no lo debemos olvidar. Bien y es para fijarse en cómo cada uno mueve los peones... impresionante si lo miras con la óptica del observador curioso...

- En principio la OTAN, que usa la velocidad como arma fundamental, tendió lo que parecía una trampa triunfadora a Rusia, LE OBLIGÓ A meterse en Ucrania, PUNTO PARA LA OTAN, era sencillo de entender, dejar a Rusia meterse en Ucrania, negarle la superioridad aerea, con los antiaereos unidos a los sistemas avanzados de satélites y demás parafernalia, a partir de ahí y como había sucedido en Siria el ejército ruso, pesado, lento y con movimientos muy toscos iría siendo masacrado... a la par que sucedía esto esperaban que las sanciones calasen en Rusia y con ello ese desastre militar conllevase sumado un desastre económico-social que llevase al régimen ruso al pantano... UNA de las grandes bazas iba a ser LAS CIUDADES y sus pobladores, que se iban a convertir en escudos humanos y en cuanto los rusos atacasen esas ciudades estarían siendo machacados como infames bàrbaros, eso daría alas a la defensa de Ucrania y a sus fuerzas militares y permitiría además el apoyo hasta el extremo dado el apoyo ciudadano que tendría...

- Rusia estudió el desafío e hizo el amago de dar a la OTAN su punto, posicionó incluso militares en Kiev y dió una sacudida intensa y fuerte en principio; se percató rápido de que el espacio aereo no iba a ser de dominió y... y... de repente dejó casi de avanzar, se retiró y apuntaló una posición defensiva muy atrasada y sin alardes, en principio aceptó la negación del espacio aereo y actuó con misiles y demás, hasta que APARECIERON los famosos drones y esto ha cambiado esencialmente la partida... Rusia a su vez a tomado el camino que YA TOMO EN SIRIA, paciencia, paciencia, más paciencia y SER METÓDICA en la destrucción y en los daños a todo el entramado logístico del adversario, pero... ADEMÁS AQUÍ HA ENCONTRADO UN PUNTO MUY DEBIL y ESTO ES FUNDAMENTAL entenderlo; eran conscientes de que las ciudades tenían militares ocultos y las poblaciones eran como rehenes, Rusia NO PODIA atacar alegremente, así que REGALO toda Ucrania a la OTAN y sólo se ha quedado con las ciudades IMPRESCINDIBLES, pero ADEMAS ahora ha ENCONTRADO una segunda y maravillosa ESTRATEGIA: DESHABITAR LAS CIUDADES, nuevamente y metódicamente Rusia ha entendido que PROVOCAR constantes costes al desempeño y funcionamiento de las ciudades AÑADE costes imposibles de sustentar en el tiempo y con los sistemas de drones baratos va poco a poco MINANDO la infraestructura civil PROVOCANDO aumentos constantes e incesantes de costes, pero AÑADIENDO ADEMÁS una segunda variable y es que eso DAÑA la logística CIVIL y provoca la necesidad de destinar parte de los recursos MILITARES a ese uso civil... RUSIA ESTÁ PROVOCANDO UNA SANGRÍA intensa e inmensa, irresoluble sino se cambia la situación... lo más ALUCINANTE es que a sabiendas de que esto es un factor ganador está vaciando las ciudades que ellos conquistan, Kherson y con ello obligan al adversario a no poder acceder a ellas, pero IMPIDE ADEMÁS que los bombardeos Ucranianos les IMPONGAN costes CIVILES a los rusos, eso no es tan así en algunas ciudades, pero esas llevan bajo bombardeos más de un lustro y es muy probable que sus ciudadanos estén ya en minimos...

La pelota ahora está en el tejado de la OTAN, PRECISA frenar la SANGRIA que los rusos están generando con lo de Ucrania y no parece fácil encontrar una ESTRATEGIA que evite los costes INSOSTENIBLES que están causando con los drones rusos en sus ataques a Ucrania... derribarlos es caro, no hacerlo lo es más... la logística civil se ve constantemente drenando esfuerzos que debieran dedicarse a los militar... pero es que las ciudades son IMPRESCINDIBLES para una estrategia militar que está diseñada para actuar como una guerrilla muy eficiente, precisan a esos pobladores no sólo como escudos, sino como PROVEEDORES de recursos en un momento determinado y a día de hoy son imprescindibles, uno como mano de obra militar, dos como imprescindibles para mantener lo esencial en la estrategia militar y la logística, tales como los hospitales o el agua o algo tan simple como la alimentación o el descanso de las unidades, que de no ser por esas ciudades tendrían que retirarse a espacios muy lejanos y con intensa protección lo que supondría llevar PESADOS sistemas de armas y vovería lenta la estrategia...

Visto desde fuera y haciendo una crítica justa, es como si la OTAN jamás hubiese temido, ni puesto en tela de juicio su provable derrota frente a Rusia y en esa falta de cuestionamiento hubiese una ceguera IRRENUNCIABLE y con un desdén sin parangón fuese incapaz de encontrar SOLUCIONES más allá de sus propias visiones, algo así como: "no podemos perder y por tanto sólo se precisa continuar haciendo lo mismo..."; en este punto ENVIAR PATRIOTS para derribar "MOTOS VOLADORAS" es algo coherente, por más que visto desde fuera no deje de ser más que una SUBNORMALIDAD sin ningún tipo de coherencia... de esta estructura de PENSAMIENTO irreductible, dan fé todos los que apoyan a la OTAN en este hilo, para ellos no existe ningún tipo de duda o fallo en el proceder, ni siquiera existe alguna falla en la actuación, CUAL SECTA gritan todos a una cada nueva TONTERÍA que se le ocurre a los planificadores de la OTAN, da igual el sistema que se haya enviado y lo inútil que haya demostrado ser, SIEMPRE HAY un nuevo sistema y siempre va a ser vencedor... ES ALGO ALUCINANTE DE VER...

Por contra los rusos van adecuando la estrategia, con cautela y por lo que parece no dudan en variar cada movimiento si no es ganador o si se percatan de que no pueden sostenerlo, SIMPLEMENTE asumen las situaciones, SE ADAPTAN, SON ELÁSTICOS, tanto sobre el terreno, como en la planificación de cada situación... y es curioso, eso conlleva que quienes les apoyan IGUALMENTE observen muchas veces esa estrategia con dudas, con consideraciones, incluso quíen haya quíen dé por sentado que así no se ganará la guerra, en tanto otros consideren que así puede que ganen la guerra...

La cuestión es quíen gana normalmente una batalla, quíen tiene MIEDO o quíen es un VALIENTE...

En economía qué es mejor un VAGO o un TRABAJADOR.

Vivimos en "occidente" un mundo de falsos mitos y fruto de ello hemos llegado a convertir la VERDAD en innecesaria o MOLESTA y los CLICHES en verdades, porque con ellos se apuntalan las estrategias ADECUADAS a lo que se pretende, que no es NECESARIAMENTE lo adecuado, pero SI LO QUE CONVIENE... por poner un caso:

- NUESTRA ECONOMIA es la más potente del planeta, lo demuestran nuestros PIB, pero todos, actores económicos incluidos, SOMOS conscientes de que ese sistema económico se basa en impresoras mayormente y en deuda...

Se puede perder una guerra por ser un ENGREIDO incapaz de ponerte en cuestión... quizás tengamos que llegar a vernos derrotados para entender que HAY QUE SER ELASTICOS en la respuesta, que en la duda, en la pausa, en el cuestionamiento está realmente la victoria Y LA VERDAD de las cosas... no, no se gana con valientes, se gana con cobardes inteligentes y capaces, porque estos no hacen CHIFLADURAS, estos sostienen con coherencia el combate, ¿se perdió en Vietnam? e iban mayormente drogados, ¿se ha perdido en Siria? e igualmente iban drogados y eran adeptos a cualquier causa...

A lo largo de la historia, se tiene por mejor ejército aquel que se ampara en jóvenes irredentos y adeptos a cualquier causa... ¿porqué?, pues por... por... lo cierto es que el ejército romano era casi o mejor un ejército profesional y los "ULTIMOS DE FILIPINAS" no tenían nad de locos o faltos de sentido común; para no ir tan lejos el ejército sirio, siendo muy incapaz, tuvo momentos de verdadero ensalzamiento y de honorabilidad... se da demasiado valor al heroismo y el valor sin ningún sentido y MUY POCO A LA HONORABILIDAD y el SENTIDO DEL DEBER... 

Convence a una persona de lo justo y honorable que es una causa y NO VAS A TENER un adepto, pero si una persona que tendrá el sentido común de entender qué es lo correcto y que no, dale un arma y verás que ocurre si le ponen contra la pared si asume dicha causa...

En el atentado de Madrid, nadie en aquellos momentos pensaba en culpables, la gente se puso a trabajar en esencia para ayudar en lo que fuese y SE JUGABAN la vida, ya que no sabían qué podría suceder, pero no les importó... hicieron lo que debían y de repente lo que se DENOMINA SOLIDARIDAD dió un paso al frente y actuó en el sentido que debía, ES UN ORGULLO formar parte en esencia de gente que es así y actúa así...

El problema es CUANDO LA CAUSA no es justa y NO CONVENCE A NADIE o mayormente a NADIE con sentido común...

No es bueno ir a una guerra con ADEPTOS, son una minoría... es importante dar una causa justa a las personas... ahora bien, no debemos olvidar que una gran CANTIDAD de gente tiene un COEFICIENTE INTELECTUAL tan bajo, que es ADEPTO de cualquier causa, pues su entendimiento de lo justo o injusto es fácilmente manipulable, no es una gran cantidad porcentualmente, pero sí lo suficiente como para hacer creer al resto que son una inmensa mayoría y... no lo son...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> ¿Y?
> 
> En que cambia la argumentación
> 
> ...



vaya chapa
no he pasado de la 1ª linea

se llama derecho de guerra y convencion de Ginebra. Todo pais que colabore en una guerra ilegal es pais complice
y será juzgado, condenado y debera pagar los daños...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No es una táctica nueva. Ya la usaron los israelis en el valle de la Bekaa en la invasión de Libano de 1982. En la guerra del Yom Kipur de 1973 las baterías SAM rusas hicieron que la fuerza aerea israeli perdieran hasta 1/3 de sus aviones en apoyo a a las fuerzas de tierra pero para la siguiente guerra decidieron tener preparadas tácticas para su supresión. En 1982 enviaron drones de observaciones pequeños y en la práctica indetectables, seguidos de señuelos que simulaban ser cazas y en cuanto los SAM encendía el radar activo enviaban misiles antiradar lanzados desde tierra. Además de lo anterior los israelis habían desplegado en las cercanias aviones caza para aprovechar el momento de recarga de los misiles de los equipos antimisil que habían disparado a lo señuelos y de esa manera eliminaron la mayoría de baterías SAM. El resto de la operación fue un paseo de la aviación israeli que eliminó entre 80 y 90 aviones sirios. En la guerra estas operaciones generan enseñanzas para todos y por supuesto los rusos tratan de replicarlas y los ucranianos la saben pero la elección es difícil. El juego del gato y el ratón, que haces con los drones iranies, los derribas o los dejas volar y que se estampen contra una infraestructura importante que cuesta mucho más que el misil aunque el misil cueste a su vez más que el dron ... Pués al principio y mientras tengas abundancia de misiles los derribaras todos, después serán mucho más selectivos y al final los misiles solamente protegeran objetivos muy concretos. La cantidad de misiles AA, misiles reales y drones señuelos/suicidas no es una cantidad dada sino que ambos pueden producir y estarán produciendo ya todos los que puedan. La gran guerra se esta luchando fuera de Ucrania en los despachos de los ministros de economía y no necesariamente la va a ganar quien tenga más dinero sino quien tenga mejor capacidad para adaptarse a la situación real.



Todo lo que indicas es cierto, pero hasta donde yo se los misiles antiradar AGM-45 Shrike y AGM-78 Standard los lanzaban desde aviones F-4E Phantom II. 

El conflicto del valle de la Bekaa esta muy estudiado pero hay que tener especialmente cuidado con la propaganda de ambas partes, con esto me refiero a que sin menoscabar el éxito de la Fuerza Aérea Israelí en la supresión de defensas antiaéreas y la obtención de la superioridad aérea.

Los cazas Sirios actuaron valientemente y obtuvieron algunos derribos, muy pocos, pero los hubieron, no fue un 100-0 como las fuentes Occidentales y Israel promueven.

No recuerdo el libro, el artículo o si fue en el antiguo foro de ACIG.org (ya extinto) donde lo leí, pero creo que fue Tom Cooper, especialista en conflictos aéreos del medio Oriente quién sacó datos muy interesantes con respecto a derribos por parte de la Fuerza Aérea Siria.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra rara, polacos y alemanes piden petróleo ruso para 2023…que cosas más raras…








"Транснефть" получила заявку на прокачку нефти от Польши и Германии на 2023 год


В частности, Варшава готова закупить 3 млн тонн нефти, отметил президент компании Николай Токарев




tass.ru


----------



## coscorron (20 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No es frecuente ver los indicadores alemanes junto a los españoles.



Aquí también aplica lo de jodete Putin!!!!??? Y Antonio vacilando de no se qué de sus medidas y tal....


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Puff, muy seguro ir ahí montado no parece



Volar en esas condiciones y tan bajo tiene un riesgo muy grande, sobre todo si vuelan en manual con el piloto a los mandos en lugar de con un sistema automático de elevación del terreno.

El vuelo a baja cota extremo requiere mucha concentración del piloto, ya sea un avión o helicóptero, los errores no perdonan pero también es cierto que con la práctica se consigue bastante seguridad en ello. 

Eso si, siempre se pueden encontrar sorpresas como postes, cables de electricidad, etc... con resultados funestos.


----------



## coscorron (20 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Todo lo que indicas es cierto, pero hasta donde yo se los misiles antiradar AGM-45 Shrike y AGM-78 Standard los lanzaban desde aviones F-4E Phantom II.
> 
> El conflicto del valle de la Bekaa esta muy estudiado pero hay que tener especialmente cuidado con la propaganda de ambas partes, con esto me refiero a que sin menoscabar el éxito de la Fuerza Aérea Israelí en la supresión de defensas antiaéreas y la obtención de la superioridad aérea.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto habrán ocultado ciertos detalles de lo ocurrido...


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (20 Dic 2022)

Construccion_basta_ya dijo:


> Veo que es ud muy perspicaz para establecer mi edad y sobre todo mis vinculaciones y conocimientos del sector primario.
> 
> Yo he facilitado, sin caer en alardes técnicos, información concisa y fácil de entender que desmentía el argumento del cutre-blog que ud referenciaba según el cual los problemas de la subida de precios agrícolas y de los apuros que pasa el sector provienen de la estrategia de la granja a mesa europea (que ni siquiera se ha empezado a implementar).
> 
> ...



Mucho bla bla de ecolojeta urbano, pero la realidad es la que es
Hablas del campo mostrando tu profunda ignorancia y repitiendo como un loro los dogmas sectarios que llevas aprendidos 
En realidad no eres mas que un niñato malcriado que se cree que por haber estudiado un grado y una master, que equivale a lo que era un FP1 hace 30 años, y seguir y defender el catecismos pijoprogre ya eres un ser moral e intelectualmente superior. Un guerrero medioambiental que va a salvar el mundo. 
No desmientes nada, tan solo sigues el guion de comunicación que te han enseñado solo te ha faltado decir, la ciencia dice todo el mundo sabe y el que lo dude es un terraplanista. Pero de datos nada que contradiga lo dicho en 
Si fuera tan buena la normativa, no hubieran ocultado los informes que advertían de los riesgos
Y en la entrada del blog hay unos cuantos enlaces sobre lo que opinan la mayoría de organizaciones agrarias sobre el tema
Pero claro tu el en resto de imbéciles que jamás habéis pisado el campo sabéis mas que los agricultores y los ganaderos
Y cuando eso no alcance, siempre están las dispensas de la ideología, y el recurso al insulto fácil
Soy meros contenedores de odio, incapaces de crear nada y por eso despreciáis todo lo que contradiga vuestra sectaria ideología totalitaria









De la granja a la mesa. Dame veneno que quiero morir


De la granja a la mesa. La nefasta nueva política agraria europea que traerá la escasez y la carestía alimentaria a los ciudadanos europeos




3tde.es













La pirámide cognitiva


En la Era de la información la mayor parte de la sociedad apenas es capaz de analizar correctamente la nube de datos que se le presenta




3tde.es


----------



## Argentium (20 Dic 2022)

Mientras el precio del gas natural lleva muchos días bajando...

*La crisis energética europea no ha hecho más que empezar: Aunque Europa consiguió llenar sus reservas de gas antes del invierno de este año, tendrá que importar enormes cantidades de GNL en un mercado competitivo para sobrevivir el próximo invierno.*
10:03 || 20/12/2022


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Mientras el precio del gas natural lleva muchos días bajando...
> 
> *La crisis energética europea no ha hecho más que empezar: Aunque Europa consiguió llenar sus reservas de gas antes del invierno de este año, tendrá que importar enormes cantidades de GNL en un mercado competitivo para sobrevivir el próximo invierno.*
> 10:03 || 20/12/2022



se lleva hablando de crisis energética desde el cierre del Canal de Suez en 1974, va para 50 años.........
cuando Putin recortaba en la RDA catálogos de faldas de señoras.... no aprendió mucho el Coronel de la KGB sobre la guerra


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra rara, polacos y alemanes piden petróleo ruso para 2023…que cosas más raras…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es una derrota, si fuera Rusia daría sorpresas con los contratos en cuantía y precios.


----------



## Yomateix (20 Dic 2022)

A ver cuantos Europeos (más allá de alguna zona que pueda querer salir en la foto por si envian a algún periodista) se molestan en hacer esta chorrada y eso que no cuesta nada economicamente hablando (Yo en mi caso tengo claro que no) Más allá de instituciones o zonas como Traflalgar Square que tienen órden de apagar todas las luces. Lo comento solo porque si la gente no es capaz ni de apagar la luz una hora ¿Como van a estar encantados de no llegar a fin de mes por una guerra en que no se nos ha perdido nada y que es solo para que EEUU mantenga la hegemonia mundial a costa de Europa?


_Mientras, el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha pedido a *instituciones y ciudadanos de todo el mundo apagar las luces este miércoles 21 de diciembre, a las 20:00 hora local, como gesto de solidaridad con Ucrania*.

La campaña* aspira a recaudar por lo menos diez millones de dólares para financiar la compra de un millar de generadores eléctricos para permitir el funcionamiento de los hospitales ucranianos*._

_A las puertas de la temporada navideña, *está previsto que monumentos de todo el mundo, como el centro Rockefeller de Nueva York, la londinense plaza de Trafalgar o el Ayuntamiento de París se sumen a la iniciativa*, según un comunicado difundido por el Gobierno ucraniano. _


----------



## Yomateix (20 Dic 2022)

Y el pozo sin fondo será aún mayor en 2023.


*Ayuda del FMI a Ucrania*

*Ucrania seguirá las recomendaciones del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI)*, bajo un programa de vigilancia económica con la institución, para poder acceder a más de 40.000 millones de dólares en ayudas.
Las autoridades ucranianas se han mostrado comprometidas con las* reformas, particularmente en la recaudación de impuestos, el mercado de deuda nacional, la transparencia y la independencia del banco central*. Según el FMI, el país tiene cuatro meses para demostrar su progreso.
Estas medidas que supervisará el FMI "buscan allanar el camino para la financiación", indicó Gavin Gray, jefe de misión en Ucrania del FMI. *Se estima que el presupuesto y las necesidades operativas de Ucrania alcanzan los 40.000 millones de dólares y serán de 57.000 millones para 2023, dijo el funcionario*.


----------



## Charidemo (20 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Mucho bla bla de ecolojeta urbano, pero la realidad es la que es
> Hablas del campo mostrando tu profunda ignorancia y repitiendo como un loro los dogmas sectarios que llevas aprendidos
> En realidad no eres mas que un niñato malcriado que se cree que por haber estudiado un grado y una master, que equivale a lo que era un FP1 hace 30 años, y seguir y defender el catecismos pijoprogre ya eres un ser moral e intelectualmente superior. Un guerrero medioambiental que va a salvar el mundo.
> No desmientes nada, tan solo sigues el guion de comunicación que te han enseñado solo te ha faltado decir, la ciencia dice todo el mundo sabe y el que lo dude es un terraplanista. Pero de datos nada que contradiga lo dicho en
> ...



Lo que escribes tiene una trampa. Ni el que explota un invernadero es un agricultor ni quien explota una granja es un ganadero. O al menos no es la idea de lo que se viene a la cabeza ante las palabras "agricultor" o "ganadero". Son actividades industriales.
Para mi son actividades que deberían diferenciarse más en la normativa.
También romper un poco la fábula de que los agricultores o ganaderos son los que más saben de campo. Los ingenieros agronomos y los veterinarios si lo son. Lo siento mucho pero se debe decir. Un agricultor o ganadero será el que más sabe de como lleva su explotación en el día a día, pero he conocido muchos casos en que cuando un ingeniero ha entrado en cambiar el uso de una finca se ha producido más, mejor y con mejor uso de la química. Y no son pocos casos, son la grandisima mayoria.
Lo del sabio agricultor o ganadero, con perdón, es la actualización del "buen salvaje" y la idealizacion de su actividad es la otra cara del urbanismo ecologeta. Y si, con perdón de nuevo, una corbata o una bata blanca no te hace superior, una gorra y una pelliza tampoco le hace a uno más listo.


----------



## Honkler (20 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A ver cuantos Europeos (más allá de alguna zona que pueda querer salir en la foto por si envian a algún periodista) se molestan en hacer esta chorrada y eso que no cuesta nada economicamente hablando (Yo en mi caso tengo claro que no) Más allá de instituciones o zonas como Traflalgar Square que tienen órden de apagar todas las luces. Lo comento solo porque si la gente no es capaz ni de apagar la luz una hora ¿Como van a estar encantados de no llegar a fin de mes por una guerra en que no se nos ha perdido nada y que es solo para que EEUU mantenga la hegemonia mundial a costa de Europa?
> 
> 
> _Mientras, el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha pedido a *instituciones y ciudadanos de todo el mundo apagar las luces este miércoles 21 de diciembre, a las 20:00 hora local, como gesto de solidaridad con Ucrania*.
> ...



Va a apagar la luz su puta madre


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Va a apagar la luz su puta madre



Yo encenderé hasta el horno y voy a ver si me quedan bombillas de filamento, de esas de 100 watios.
Además, para celebrar el solsticio de invierno - mañana a las 15.33 UTC- hay que iluminar porque es el sol invictus, el día que el sol empieza su ascenso.


----------



## arriondas (20 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y el pozo sin fondo será aún mayor en 2023.
> 
> 
> *Ayuda del FMI a Ucrania*
> ...



Consenso de Washington en vena. Lo que les faltaba a los ucranianos.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A ver cuantos Europeos (más allá de alguna zona que pueda querer salir en la foto por si envian a algún periodista) se molestan en hacer esta chorrada y eso que no cuesta nada economicamente hablando (Yo en mi caso tengo claro que no) Más allá de instituciones o zonas como Traflalgar Square que tienen órden de apagar todas las luces. Lo comento solo porque si la gente no es capaz ni de apagar la luz una hora ¿Como van a estar encantados de no llegar a fin de mes por una guerra en que no se nos ha perdido nada y que es solo para que EEUU mantenga la hegemonia mundial a costa de Europa?
> 
> 
> _Mientras, el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha pedido a *instituciones y ciudadanos de todo el mundo apagar las luces este miércoles 21 de diciembre, a las 20:00 hora local, como gesto de solidaridad con Ucrania*.
> ...



¿La columna de nelson sin luz? Ahora si que esta perdido el Imperio británico.


----------



## Lego. (20 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Hay una cosa que me pregunto cada vez que veo uno de esos videos de drones tirando granadas sobre trincheras:

La granada tarda poquísimo en caer, apenas cuatro o cinco segundos. Eso significa que el dron está bastante bajo, quizá a treinta o cuarenta metros como mucho. ¿No lo oyen a esa distancia? Una granada de esas debe pesar un par de kilos por lo menos, así que el dron no puede ser muy pequeño, necesita cierta potencia y, por tanto, ser relativamente ruidoso.

Además del ruido, ha de ser visible. Si están teniendo tantas bajas provocadas por ese sistema, ¿por qué no hay en cada grupo un soldado permenentemente vigilando que no aparezca un dron portagranadas? A esa distancia con una buena mira puedes derribarlo antes de que te cague encima.


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)

Y nadie va a decir nada del pavo ese que viene del año tres mil, y que asegura que mañana vamos a palmar cienes de veces???


----------



## Viricida (20 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿La columna de nelson sin luz? Ahora si que esta perdido el Imperio británico.



Yo pienso encender todas las luces en honor a Putin.


----------



## jurbu (20 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> *años de refrigeracion de una central parada...................................*
> 
> no hay más preguntas, gilipoyas



Tienes razón. Los rusos son gilipollas por gastar su arsenal en un ataque quirúrgico a la red eléctrica, destruyendo trasformadores, cuando con cuatro misiles pueden destruir las centrales eléctricas.

No importa que existan 15 reactores nucleares y que su “apagado automático de emergencia” (por no poder entregar energía a la red) lo está logrando Rusia al bombardear los transformadores.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

*"Situación extremadamente difícil"*
*Vladimir Putin *ha asegurado este martes que la situación en las cuatro regiones de Ucrania que Moscú asegura haber anexionado es "extremadamente difícil". *"La situación en las repúblicas populares de Donetsk y Lugansk y en las regiones de Jersón y Zaporiyia es extremadamente difícil"*, ha afirmado el presidente ruso a los servicios de seguridad.

El dirigente del Kremlin se dirigió en especial a aquellos agentes de seguridad que viven en "las nuevas regiones de Rusia". *"La gente que vive allí, los ciudadanos de Rusia, dependen de vosotros, de vuestra protección"*, les dijo.







Putin reconoce que la situación es "extremadamente difícil" en las regiones ucranianas anexionadas


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo el martes que la situación en las cuatro regiones de Ucrania que Moscú asegura haber anexionado es "extremadamente difícil".




www.elmundo.es


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me pregunto cada vez que veo uno de esos videos de drones tirando granadas sobre trincheras:
> 
> La granada tarda poquísimo en caer, apenas cuatro o cinco segundos. Eso significa que el dron está bastante bajo, quizá a treinta o cuarenta metros como mucho. ¿No lo oyen a esa distancia? Una granada de esas debe pesar un par de kilos por lo menos, así que el dron no puede ser muy pequeño, necesita cierta potencia y, por tanto, ser relativamente ruidoso.
> 
> Además del ruido, ha de ser visible. Si están teniendo tantas bajas provocadas por ese sistema, ¿por qué no hay en cada grupo un soldado permenentemente vigilando que no aparezca un dron portagranadas? A esa distancia con una buena mira puedes derribarlo antes de que te cague encima.



La mayoría de las granadas que se ven son RGD-5 o RGN que pesan alrededor de 300 gramos, tambíen se ve alguna granada F-1 que pesan un poco más, 600 gramos. Son lanzadas por drones comerciales Mavic y similares que no aguantarían una carga mucho más grande.

Esos drones son bastante silenciosos y no son fáciles de ver, el destinar un soldado por turnos como propones tiene que cansar mucho, aparte ya se ve que no es fácil acertar con un AK-74 a un dron de ese tamaño. En numerosos vídeos en cuanto empiezan a dispararles el dron se aleja rápidamente del grupo de soldados.









RGD-5 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










Granada de mano RGO HistoriayVer también


La granada de mano RGO ( Ruchnaya Granata Oboronitel'naya , ("granada de mano defensiva")) es una granada de mano de fragmentación soviética defensiva . Consiste en un cuerpo pre-fragmentado de acero de doble capa. Es muy similar a la granada de mano RGN ofensiva de una sola capa con cuerpo de...




hmong.es













Granada F-1 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me pregunto cada vez que veo uno de esos videos de drones tirando granadas sobre trincheras:
> 
> La granada tarda poquísimo en caer, apenas cuatro o cinco segundos. Eso significa que el dron está bastante bajo, quizá a treinta o cuarenta metros como mucho. ¿No lo oyen a esa distancia? Una granada de esas debe pesar un par de kilos por lo menos, así que el dron no puede ser muy pequeño, necesita cierta potencia y, por tanto, ser relativamente ruidoso.
> 
> Además del ruido, ha de ser visible. Si están teniendo tantas bajas provocadas por ese sistema, ¿por qué no hay en cada grupo un soldado permenentemente vigilando que no aparezca un dron portagranadas? A esa distancia con una buena mira puedes derribarlo antes de que te cague encima.



Si un geranio volando a 1.000 metros de altura no se oye, un dron comercial que es mucho menos potente, puede que a 200-250 metros de altura, ni se les oiga, ni se les vea desde tierra.


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Sobre el debate relativo al bombardeo de Donetsk.*
> 
> 1. La única forma fiable de reducir la intensidad de los bombardeos en la ciudad es liberar el Donbass occidental.
> 
> ...



Pues a ver si espabilan los rusos y actúan que ya es hora.


----------



## Lego. (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso es una derrota, si fuera Rusia daría sorpresas con los contratos en cuantía y precios.



De eso nada. El precio lo ha fijado ya la comisión Europea y las cantidades serán las que ordene Borrell. 

Ya... si por nosotros fuese, la respuesta de Rusia sería un simple "Niet" y compraríamos palomitas y latunes para asistir al espectáculo de la ruina y disolución de la Unión Europea. Lo malo es que acabaríamos arrastrados a esa miseria también nosotros, así que menos mal que hay gente menos impulsiva al otro lado. 

Pero bueno, Rusia está a tiempo de decir que sí a todo y luego cumplir las promesas con la misma fiabilidad que demostramos los europeos.


----------



## Lego. (20 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La mayoría de las granadas que se ven son RGD-5 o RGN que pesan alrededor de 300 gramos, tambíen se ve alguna granada F-1 que pesan un poco más, 600 gramos. Son lanzadas por drones comerciales Mavic y similares que no aguantarían una carga mucho más grande.
> 
> Esos drones son bastante silenciosos y no son fáciles de ver, el destinar un soldado por turnos como propones tiene que cansar mucho, aparte ya se ve que no es fácil acertar con un AK-74 a un dron de ese tamaño. En numerosos vídeos en cuanto empiezan a dispararles el dron se aleja rápidamente del grupo de soldados.



¡300 gramos! OK, eso lo cambia todo.

Para eliminarlo me planteaba que usaran una mira telescópica. A 40m ó 50m de altura supongo que sería bastante factible. Desde luego con ráfagas de AK47 a pelito tiene que ser bastante difícil.

Thanks!




.Kaikus dijo:


> Si un geranio volando a 1.000 metros de altura no se oye, un dron comercial que es mucho menos potente, puede que a 200-250 metros de altura, ni se les oiga, ni se les vea desde tierra.



En los videos la caída es de apenas tres segundos. Pongamos 4, contando con que la granada tarda 1 segundo en entrar en el plano. Eso significa una altura de 75m.. Desde 250m de altura tardaría más de 7segundos, el doble de lo que se ve en el video.

Parece que mi despiste venía de pensar que esas granadas pesaban un par de kilos. Para levantar ese peso hace falta un dron ruidoso y voluminoso, mucho más fácil de detectar y abatir que uno miniatura.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

En las últimas 3 semanas, el rublo ha perdido un 20% de su valor. Ahora el cambio con el Euro está a 73.33.

Igual es un buen momento para los que os creéis el paraíso putiniano vayáis para allí. 

Os darán muchos billetes.


----------



## trichetin (20 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Después de tantos videos de drones lanzando granadas sobre trincheras... ¿han empezado en uno o ambos bandos a pensar en protegerlas por ejemplo con al menos algún tipo de plancha inclinada por cutre que sea para evitar que caiga dentro e incluso por el rebote desviar un par de metros las granadas lanzadas?
¿O el riesgo de que te metan una granada vía dron es asumible en comparación a la mayor visibilidad de la posición que esas protecciones provocacrían?


----------



## quinciri (20 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Dentro de la Union Europea no caben los separatistas, ni los separatismos, dicho por Bruselas.



Primero, mas allá de lo que quieras imaginarte tu , no se conoce conoce palabra única y unanime de Bruselas. Y que tampoco sería palabra de Dios si la hubiere.

Por tanto, en lo máximo en lo que puede haber habido unanimidad en Bruselas, es en lo de que es un asunto interno, y sobre el cual Bruselas no puede tomar partido, y ni siquiera en favor de uno de los Estados miembros.

Segundo, en toda eventual autodeterminación tienen que haber unos procedimientos y estos han de ser negociados y acordados por todas las partes implicadas, y ambas partes tienen obligación de negociar. Cosa esta ultima a la que no parecen nada dispuestos cenutrios como tu al hablar de "separatistas", y que lo único que pretenden es imponer por la fuerza su criterio y/o decisión, y hasta el punto de intentar impedir a mamporrazos un referendum que a todas luces no tenia ninguna validez jurídica desde el punto de vista de la legalidad vigente.

En fin, dando mamporrazos como el Zelensky con el Donbas, Crimea y lo que pueda ir viniendo.

Y vista tu veneración por lo que venga de Bruselas (ni que sea imaginado), y en relación con unidades y/o no separatismos, te digo que en caso de que España quisiera salirse de la UE y de la OTAN, verias los rápido que prosperarían, y el reconocimiento que llegarían a tener en su caso ( y que en ningún caso va a venir de los rusos), ciertos procesos de autodeterminación. Toma nota nota de lo ocurrido en la ex Yugoslavia, y estate atento a como evoluciona lo de Escocia...

En fin, tu sigue como el Zelensky, que por sus santos cojones (o mas bien por los de lo que le mandan y pagan, y la UE entre otros), ya veremos lo que acaba quedando de Ucrania ...


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (20 Dic 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Después de tantos videos de drones lanzando granadas sobre trincheras...



Los videos publicados, son bombardeos de trincheras exitosos, tendriamos que saber el ratio de exito que tienen los drones comerciales, es todo propaganda, seguramente solo un ataque de cada diez, mata a algun soldado.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania afirma que los rusos maltrataron a jóvenes de Jersón en una "celda de niños"*

Recientes hallazgos en la recapturada región de Jersón revelan el grado de persecución y crímenes que ejercieron las tropas rusas sobre su población. Los investigadores ucranianos han descubierto una celda donde las autoridades rusas detenían y maltrataban a menores, según afirma un comisionado de defensor de los derechos humanos del Parlamento ucraniano, Dmitro Lubinets.

La celda se encontraba en uno de los centros de tortura operados por las tropas rusas en Jersón, ciudad situada en el sur de Ucrania que las tropas prorrusas abandonaron el mes pasado. De acuerdo con Lubinets, que ha presentado una serie de informes sobre supuestas torturas, las condiciones eran peores que los sitios de confinamiento investigados en otras áreas recuperadas.


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)

Segundo vídeo. Espectacular.


----------



## Kron II (20 Dic 2022)

Algunas verdades:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>




Que yo sepa, por oleoducto puede venir el que se quiera, el baneo es al petróleo vía marítima (de momento)


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)

El caranchoa salió mejor parado.


----------



## Trajanillo (20 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Cambiarlo todo para que no cambie nada.


----------



## alfonbass (20 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> en vez de asesinar a tantos hombres en lo mejor de la vida que no tienen culpa de nada y destruir a un país causando tanto sufrimiento ....
> 
> ¿ por qué los rusos no matan a Zelenski y colocan a un dirigente de su cuerda ? me gustaría que alguien me lo dijese.
> 
> ...



Pues anda que no lo han intentado, de hecho la "revolución Naranja" empezó precisamente por esos intentos de Rusia de controlar Ucrania mediante títeres (por mucho que te cuenten en este hilo historias de extraterrestres de "fue la CIA", si, la TIA, la de Mortadelo y Filemón, no te jode)
La cuestión es que esto surge porque la gente normal ya no compra las ideas de un "imperio por huevos", los únicos benditos que lo hacen son las personas más frustradas psicológicamente, por eso los vemos en este hilo insultar a la mínima que llevas la contraria o silenciar para no escuchar lo mismo y no salir de su "espejo de la verdad" que se han automontado


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No existe ningún ministro llamado “Foggy Albion”.
> Es un calificativo ruso para referirse a Gran Bretaña”.
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que hay una mala interpretación. 
Es que el apellido es poco ingles para la 'Foggy Albion';
porque el apellido es hindú. No es que se apellide así...


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Aquí están las imágenes de Zelensky en Bakhmut condecorando a soldados:


----------



## faraico (20 Dic 2022)

Zelenski paseándose por Bakhmut.....ya no entiendo nada....


----------



## Argentium (20 Dic 2022)

_Es que acaso Rusia aun le sigue vendiendo petróleo a Alemania mientras esta hace lo máximo posible por entregar armas a Ucrania con las cuales mata y deja mutilados a rusos civiles y militares??? En fin, cosas veredes Sancho_

*Alemania dice que no comprará petróleo ruso en 2023 *_(Rusia en vez de dar un golpe de KO deja, dejó y dejará, visto lo visto, el tiempo necesario para que pueden buscar alternativas entre otros proveedores a aquellos que se han comportado como enemigos, las cosas raras no se detienen, esto no es ni medio serio en quien quiere ganar algo tan grave como una guerra, es más, es patético)_
13:23 || 20/12/2022


----------



## Yomateix (20 Dic 2022)

Cada vez hay más voces que reconocen que no es que Rusia no quiera negociar, si no que es Zelenski el que no quiere exigiendo condiciones que sabe son totalmente inaceptables. El problema de que se alargue más y más, es que Europa será quien pague las consecuencias, al menos EEUU está haciendo negocio, con lo que la factura es menor....y eso sin contar el hecho de que Europa se va a quedar ya para siempre sin la energía barata de Rusia....que mal pinta el futuro para Europa, EEUU ha conseguido lo que quería, quitarse competencia, el próximo, China.

No entiendo como no se les puede atragantar las frases remarcadas. La UE no pintaba nada en este conflicto en que nos mete EEUU, pero hasta que EEUU se plantee otro papel en el conflicto, la UE no se podrá plantear hacer lo mismo. Solo les falta reconocer que la UE solo está para obedecer a su amo EEUU (que todos la mayoría sabemos que es así, lamentablemente, pero un conjunto de paises que podrían tener un enorme potencial se limiten a eso....)


*Los expertos temen que la guerra de Ucrania se cronifique en 2023*

"No vemos que estemos en un escenario de negociación, porque las condiciones que Zelenski pone sobre la mesa muestran que no hay negociación posible. También los mecanismos, las estructuras y los espacios para que eso pudiera producirse han quedado obsoletos", declara en rueda de prensa Carme Colomina, investigadora del Cidob, y añade que el próximo año podríamos encontrarnos ante un "escenario congelado, como el de las dos Coreas, con ocupación territorial de Ucrania por parte de Rusia". 

El riesgo de que el conflicto se enquiste conllevará que las principales potencias sopesen el grado de apoyo que están dispuestos a mantener en la guerra europea. "*Si Estados Unidos (EE.UU.) o China empiezan a plantearse cuál debe de ser su papel en el conflicto, la Unión Europea (UE), en consecuencia, también deberá ver qué quiere hacer*", afirma Colomina. 

"La alianza entre EE.UU. y la UE es la más sólida que hay ahora mismo, y se ha reforzado con la guerra de Ucrania, *pero nunca se sabe si Estados Unidos seguirá siendo un socio fiable*", afirma Pol Morillas, también investigador del centro. El experto asegura que si esa alianza se tambalea, habrá que ver "hasta qué punto los mecanismos de la UE son capaces de contrarrestar el posicionamiento de EE.UU.".


----------



## Yomateix (20 Dic 2022)

Una y otra vez los bombardeos Rusos intentar causar las mínimas víctimas, es curioso, porque el otro bando cada vez que bombardea, sucede lo opuesto.

*Bombardeos a instalaciones energéticas en Járkov*
*Rusia ha atacado instalaciones de petróleo y gas ucranianas* en el este del país durante la noche, causando un incendio pero sin víctimas, según informó la compañía energética Naftogaz.

"Misiles enemigos alcanzaron una de las instalaciones en la región de Járkov.* Se produjo un incendio a gran escala en el sitio, cuya extinción está actualmente en curso. No hay víctimas*", dijo la compañía en un comunicado recogido por Reuters.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Explosión en un gaseoducto en Chuvashia, Rusia.


----------



## Epicii (20 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Son un país mayoritariamente blanco en un continente lleno de mestizos, indiesitos, negros y mulatos.
> Se creen europeos en un entorno panchito.
> 
> Lo curioso, es que los uruguayos que son tan o más blancos que ellos (yo diría que más), y no se tienen tanta autoestima.
> ...



 Visite Uruguay y se encontrara con un buena cantidad de poblacion negra, que en Argentina no existe...
Pero bueno hablar es gratis.


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (20 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> PRENSA OCCIDENTAL PREPARA A SUS LECTORES PARA LA DERROTA EN BAKHMUT/ARTIMOVSK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo va esa caída de Bakhmut?


----------



## Epicii (20 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si sois más blancos es porque había menos indios y los machacastéis. Ningún argentino debería jamás abrir la boca sobre genocidios si no es para pedir perdón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estadisticas

Inmigración Europea llegada a la Argentina entre 1860 y 1930= 6 millones aprox

Indígenas asesinados durante la "conquista del desierto"= 14 mil aprox

Lo que dice es cierto, pero no hubiera modificado la composición étnica del pais
Aqui termina el off topic para mi. Saludos


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Hoy:


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Dic 2022)

Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me





Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: tres aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron derribados en la RPD: dos MiG-29 y un Su-25, además, el enemigo perdió dos helicópteros Mi-8.









Intel Slava Z


Intel slava is a Russian News aggregator who covers Conflicts/Geopolitics and urgent news from around the world. Funded by Putin, Russian ministry of defence, FSB, GRU and SVR




t.me





UAV ruso rompe en pedazos un vehículo blindado ucraniano. La destrucción se lleva a cabo mediante bombas guiadas


----------



## vil. (20 Dic 2022)

Impresionante lo de Turquía. Con el apoyo financiero de Qatar se está conviritiendo en una potencia y con un potencial armamentístico que da verdadero miedo y pone en jaque todo lo que en la zona se tenía por cierto... 









El nuevo misil supersónico que Ucrania puede lanzar desde sus drones turcos


La compañía que fabrica el Bayraktar TB2, Bayraktar Akinci y el caza supersónico no tripulado Kizilelma, acaba de probar un nuevo misil que podría ser vital para Ucrania en el futuro




www.elconfidencial.com





Rusia no apoyaba hasta ahora a Irán con todas sus fuerzas, por algo bien simple de entender y es que Irán guste o no era también un competidor en la zona, pero viendo lo de Turquía, no va a poder evitar tener que facilitar tecnologías de amplia escala a Irán, sino quiere que quíen acabe siendo un problemático enemigo y además muy dominante en la zona sea Turquía, que además tendería a convertir a Iran en vasallo dentro de sus posibilidades... 

La zona se va a poner en la próxima década al rojo vivo con tres patas muy marcadas, por un lado Israel-Arabia Saudí; por otro Turquía-Qatar y en el otro Irán... EE.UU. a día de hoy apoya fuertemente a Israel, Turquía no parece tener fuertes uniones con nadie especialmente pero tiene apoyos de Rusia y en ciertas condiciones del Tio Sam e Iran mayormente hasta ahora, aún cuando contaba con cierto apoyo de Rusia esta era no demasiado intensa...

Y China en todo esto qué pinta... los chinos suelen hacerse siempre los chinos, nunca mejor dicho y suelen apostar por pasar de todo, mala estrategia por cierto... los chinos en lo militar son una enorme incognita, gente con POTENCIALMENTE inmensa fuerza, pero INEXPERTOS y muy conservadores, normalmente actuan más por amenazas que por fuerza... ser una incognita no es que sea algo muy inteligente y NO ADQUIRIR experiencia real es todavía una peor realidad, son incluso para sí mismos una INCOGNITA...


----------



## Epicii (20 Dic 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Zelenski paseándose por Bakhmut.....ya no entiendo nada....



La propaganda rusa no miente, solo es demasiado optimista...


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (20 Dic 2022)

Ahora que los rusos fueron derrotados en Bakhmut veremos el mismo procedimiento que en Kiev, Serpientes, Jersón, Jarkov, Izyum, etc: bueeeeeeeeeeeeno, es que no eraaaaaaaaa tan importaaaaaaaaante, el objetivo real es "XXXXXXXXXXX" nuevo pueblito de moda.


----------



## ZARGON (20 Dic 2022)

Es mas probable que esto se haya filmado en un crater en la luna que en Artemovsk


----------



## pagesitoalegre (20 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Principio de acuerdo en la Unión Europea para establecer un precio máximo del gas en los 180 € el MWh.*
> 19/12/2022 16:41



Nj


Carcharodon Carcharias dijo:


> Picasso siempre mantuvo el pasaporte español a pesar de las enormes presiones que tuvo durante toda su vida para nacionalizarse francés. Picasso siempre se consideró español por encima de todo. Y esto es pura historia. Perdón por el off topic.



En mi caso eso de tener tanto patriotismo nunca me hubiera pasado, tambien podria ser que el interes pecuniario fuera para picasso lo suficiente influyente para entender que donde presuntamente no hay "pasion" deja de haber un beneficio y mas cuando lo que vendes es un pelin caro , lo que hacia que el picasso este, optubiera de las esas españas imperiales un buen beneficio y poco mas.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Zelenski paseándose por Bakhmut.....ya no entiendo nada....



Es que usted no está al día en artes escénicas...  
Eso, en hoolywood lo manejan bien...O ¿Acaso no vió a Forrest Gum departiendo con Kennedy?
Desde entonces han mejorado mucho en la estampación de escenas imposibles.
El cómico, por no estar, no está ni en Kiev, para que se haga a la idea.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Es que acaso Rusia aun le sigue vendiendo petróleo a Alemania mientras esta hace lo máximo posible por entregar armas a Ucrania con las cuales mata y deja mutilados a rusos civiles y militares??? En fin, cosas veredes Sancho_
> 
> *Alemania dice que no comprará petróleo ruso en 2023 *_(Rusia en vez de dar un golpe de KO deja, dejó y dejará, visto lo visto, el tiempo necesario para que pueden buscar alternativas entre otros proveedores a aquellos que se han comportado como enemigos, las cosas raras no se detienen, esto no es ni medio serio en quien quiere ganar algo tan grave como una guerra, es más, es patético)_
> 13:23 || 20/12/2022



Claro, Rusia le sigue vendiendo petróleo incluso a Estados Unidos.
Y me parece bien.

Es un proveedor fiable, y recordemos que Rusia, no está en guerra con nadie a día de hoy.
Los que tendrán que justificar que le compran petróleo a un estado terrorista, según ellos, son los europeos.


----------



## arriondas (20 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Es mas probable que esto se haya filmado en un crater en la luna que en Artemovsk



Aparte de que se le ven ciertos tics. Ese Adderall...


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> A ver cuantos Europeos (más allá de alguna zona que pueda querer salir en la foto por si envian a algún periodista) se molestan en hacer esta chorrada y eso que no cuesta nada economicamente hablando (Yo en mi caso tengo claro que no) Más allá de instituciones o zonas como Traflalgar Square que tienen órden de apagar todas las luces. Lo comento solo porque si la gente no es capaz ni de apagar la luz una hora ¿Como van a estar encantados de no llegar a fin de mes por una guerra en que no se nos ha perdido nada y que es solo para que EEUU mantenga la hegemonia mundial a costa de Europa?
> 
> 
> _Mientras, el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha pedido a *instituciones y ciudadanos de todo el mundo apagar las luces este miércoles 21 de diciembre, a las 20:00 hora local, como gesto de solidaridad con Ucrania*.
> ...



_Conmigo que no cuente. _


----------



## terro6666 (20 Dic 2022)

Refregandoles los huevos en todo el careto a los rusos, @Tierra Azul nada que decir?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Botones Sacarino (20 Dic 2022)

Munición merodeadora switchblade300 golpea directamente a un ruskie, los otros 2 que están hablando con el salen por patas. Esta munición es muy poco potente, para que te mate tiene que poco menos que caerte encima, si estás a 2 o 3 metros lo más probable es que salgas solo con heridas. Sin embargo tiene una gran precisión y es mu efectiva en sembrar el caos y el terror en las filas enemigas.


En el vídeo se puede ver el dron acercarse desde la parte inferior izquierda de la imagen.





En este otro caso un grupo de ruskies son alcanzados directamente por un ATGM. Se puede ver el misil acercarse al igual que en el ejemplo anterior desde la parte inferior izquierda de la imagen, aunque en este caso lógicamente a mucha mayor velocidad.








terro6666 dijo:


> Refregandoles los huevos en todo el careto a los rusos, @Tierra Azul nada que decir?




Menuda patada en la boca que le acaba de dar a Putin. Desde hace 5 meses le levanto y Bakhmut sigue sin caer, menuda humillación, llevan cientos de muertos para nada, ni siquiera pueden tomar Soledar que son 4 casas de mierda. Y se rumorea que a lo mejor empiezan una ofensiva en el eje Svathove-Kremina o directamente entre Mariupol y Melitopol en el sur, con lo cual cortarían la ruta hacia Crimea. De hecho avanzando solo unos pocos kilómetros entre Mariupol y Melitopol ya tendrían control de fuego en la ruta por tierra hacia Crimea.


----------



## ZARGON (20 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Visite Uruguay y se encontrara con un buena cantidad de poblacion negra, que en Argentina no existe...
> Pero bueno hablar es gratis.



En Uruguay la población negra anda por el 8 por ciento. Aunque el mestizaje obviamente existe no es lo mas comun.
Los propios negros son bastante cerrados en ese tema. Concentrados en algunos barrios de la capital.
En Argentina a los negros los liquidaron en su mayoria en la guerra de la triple alianza. Aunque en la actualidad son 1 millon


----------



## Snowball (20 Dic 2022)

Que ha pasado en BAJKMUT?

Dicen los nancys del foro que los orcos se estan retirando


----------



## Pinovski (20 Dic 2022)

Mientras en el foro "los rusos ganan Bakhmut", en la vida real Zelensky se dirige a Bakhmut a reírse nuevamente de Putin


Aún recuerdo cuando los pro rusos en el foro negaban la caída de Izyum, Zelensky también fue a allí a pasarse la chorra por la cara de los rusos y decían que era un holograma o un actor en un escenario de EEUU, seguro que ahora intentan repetir la jugada meparto: meparto:




www.burbuja.info





Os traigo la recopilación de los mejores owneds y zascas de los foreros pro rusos que aseguraban que la caida de Bakhmut en manos rusas era inminente


----------



## Peineto (20 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> No es frecuente ver los indicadores alemanes junto a los españoles.



La cocina de Satanista vive en un mundo paralelo al del mundo real, y no es de ahora,


----------



## arriondas (20 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que ha pasado en BAJKMUT?
> 
> Dicen los nancys del foro que los orcos se estan retirando



No ha pasado nada nuevo, sigue igual.


----------



## Epicii (20 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Es mas probable que esto se haya filmado en un crater en la luna que en Artemovsk



No conozco tanto Bakhmut para afirmar que el video no es real...
En todo caso que los rusos hagan uno con la bandera en el centro de la ciudad...


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Así que sobrevivieron a estos tiempos gloriosos.
El Ministerio de Justicia ha presentado una demanda para la liquidación del Grupo Helsinki de Moscú. Una de las chinches más antiguas de demshiza y dessida, que existía desde 1976. En él trabajaron "cuadros" como Serge Kovaleva, Lyudmila Alekseeva y similares. La eliminación de tales estructuras es otro paso para limpiar el país del legado de la Perestroika y los "Santos de los 90".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Refregandoles los huevos en todo el careto a los rusos, @Tierra Azul nada que decir?



Como me entere de que es otro 3dfake te vas a enterar subnormal, mientras los rusos siguen con su trabajo, prefiero que me digas como es que Zele esconde sus muertos y no les paga sus pensiones por muerte de guerra, el viviendo muy bien con luz, calefaccion
seksualni maratonac on Twitter: "@visegrad24 https://t.co/q9MUeHILOe" / Twitter

no deben de ir muy bien las cosas en tus filas, jolagranputa
Lorena on Twitter: "El jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Zaluzhnyi, pidió públicamente a Zelensky que comenzara a luchar contra la deserción masiva en el frente y firmó la ley de penalización por deserción. https://t.co/hSQElICuBA" / Twitter


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

O sea que Zelenski visita Bakhmut y no llueven los misiles allí ?

Vete al carajo Putiniano. !!!


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Sobre los planes británicos para expulsar a Rusia de Transcaucasia

El activista armenio Mika Badalyan escribe que la situación con el bloqueo del corredor de Berdzor es una operación escenificada bien coordinada, en la que participan algunas autoridades armenias, de Artsaj y de Azerbaiyán bajo el control común británico.

Según él, el ministro de Estado de Artsaj, Ruben Vardanyan, y sus aliados están presionando para que se abra un corredor aéreo a Stepanakert en medio de una posible crisis humanitaria.

Al mismo tiempo, el avión, que debe proporcionar carga a la población de Artsaj, será británico, y las autoridades azerbaiyanas, por supuesto, no impedirán su llegada.


Spoiler: OT



¿Cuál es el objetivo de tal puesta en escena?

La llegada o no del avión con ayuda humanitaria desacreditará la presencia del contingente ruso de mantenimiento de la paz (PKK), que controla el aeropuerto de Stepanakert.

En este caso, no importa si los militares rusos permiten o no que el avión aterrice en Artsaj. Ambos se utilizarán para presionar a Rusia.

▪ La entrega de la carga humanitaria podría sentar un precedente para el uso posterior del aeropuerto por aviones occidentales sin el permiso del contingente ruso.

La tesis del desbloqueo de Artsaj se haría oír, y la ruta terrestre perdería su significado único. Al mismo tiempo, habrá un aluvión de presiones de todas las partes para "desestabilizar deliberadamente Nagorno-Karabaj y prohibir el libre paso de la delegación de inspección a las minas azerbaiyanas".

▪ Si se deniega el acceso al aeropuerto de Stepanakert, el contingente ruso será acusado de crear artificialmente una crisis humanitaria en Artsaj y de obstaculizar la ayuda a la población civil.

La propaganda informativa antirrusa se organizará siguiendo todos los modelos de los métodos anglosajones, con el objetivo de desacreditar totalmente a Rusia como garante de la estabilidad y de una mayor retirada del PKK de Karabaj.

Y la presión vendrá de todas partes, incluido Azerbaiyán y algunos diputados armenios, que llevan tiempo presionando para que se reoriente hacia Europa y se introduzca un contingente de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN.

La situación emergente demuestra claramente la política sistemática de Gran Bretaña de aumentar su influencia en el mundo recreando el Imperio Británico, utilizando los Estados controlados, incluidos Turquía y Azerbaiyán, por los que los dirigentes armenios se sienten cada vez más atraídos.

En Nagorno Karabaj se está utilizando una especie de táctica "rastrera": presión sistemática sobre el contingente ruso y demostración de la incapacidad de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para garantizar la seguridad de la población de Artsaj.

Para ello, se ha creado artificialmente una situación cercana a una crisis humanitaria, se ha cerrado la entrada y salida del territorio de la república, se ha bloqueado temporalmente el gasoducto y se ha echado toda la culpa al RMK por la prohibición de acceso de un grupo de vigilancia azerbaiyano a los yacimientos de oro y cobre vendidos a los británicos.

El deliberado distanciamiento de las autoridades armenias encabezadas por la oficina del Primer Ministro, el bloqueo en curso del corredor de Berdzor, la instalación de puestos de control por parte de los azerbaiyanos para retirar los minerales de las minas de Artsaj y el recurso simultáneo de Anglo-Asian Mining ante los tribunales internacionales forman parte de un gran plan para desacreditar y expulsar a Rusia de la región.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Zelenski paseándose por Bakhmut.....ya no entiendo nada....



Yo si. Putiniano está en el ajo. 

O quizá es otra finta magistral del maestro supremo del ajedrez ?


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 13.00 horas del 20 de diciembre de 2022

En los alrededores de Bakhmut (Artemivsk) continúan los combates encarnizados en las afueras de la ciudad, así como en la zona de Opytne y Kleshcheyevka.

En el tramo de Bajmut, las unidades de asalto rusas han expulsado a las formaciones ucranianas de las afueras de Kleshcheyevka. Una de las compañías de la 53 Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania al completo partió hacia Novodmitryka para reagruparse.

▪ En la propia Bajmut, los combatientes del PMC de Vagner avanzaron hacia el sur por la calle Fedor Maksimenko, ocupando dos manzanas cerca de una gasolinera. Al mismo tiempo, escuadrones de asalto atraviesan la defensa desde el lado de la planta de clasificación de residuos.

▪ En Opytne, continúan los combates en la calle Shkolnaya con miembros del batallón nacionalista Aydar de la 53ª Brigada que mantienen posiciones en la zona residencial. La artillería rusa está disparando masivamente contra el bastión de las AFU.

▪ En esta zona, las fuerzas de las AFU de las brigadas 28ª, 53ª y 63ª tienen enormes problemas de municiones y personal. Los suministros y las rotaciones se complican por el constante fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ Para reforzar la guarnición de Bakhmut, ha llegado a la zona de operaciones de combate un convoy de material militar procedente de Ivanopolye, y se han trasladado a Bakhmut refuerzos del 4º RR de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania.

En la dirección de Soledar, las formaciones ucranianas difunden información sobre la pérdida completa de Yakovlevka y el comienzo del avance de los "wagneristas" en la dirección de soledar y Razdolovka.

▪ Las fuerzas de la 46ª brigada aeromóvil de las AFU han sido redesplegadas a Veseloe para apoyar la defensa de la 10ª OGRF.

▪ Continúan los combates por el control de un importante bastión en las inmediaciones de la estación de compresión de gas (GCS) cerca de Spornoye. El desminado de Spornyy y el GCS se complica por la presencia de servicios subterráneos utilizados por las AFU en defensa.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## UsufructO (20 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> _Es que acaso Rusia aun le sigue vendiendo petróleo a Alemania mientras esta hace lo máximo posible por entregar armas a Ucrania con las cuales mata y deja mutilados a rusos civiles y militares??? En fin, cosas veredes Sancho_
> 
> *Alemania dice que no comprará petróleo ruso en 2023 *_(Rusia en vez de dar un golpe de KO deja, dejó y dejará, visto lo visto, el tiempo necesario para que pueden buscar alternativas entre otros proveedores a aquellos que se han comportado como enemigos, las cosas raras no se detienen, esto no es ni medio serio en quien quiere ganar algo tan grave como una guerra, es más, es patético)_
> 13:23 || 20/12/2022



Tito Putin esta jugando al ajedrez con la OTAN... ademas, la pasta es la pasta y a todos les hace falta...


----------



## ZARGON (20 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> No conozco tanto Bakhmut para afirmar que el video no es real...
> En todo caso que los rusos hagan uno con la bandera en el centro de la ciudad...



Ese es el principal problema de los rusos. Son muy malos con la propaganda.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> O sea que Zelenski visita Bakhmut y no llueven los misiles allí ?
> 
> Vete al carajo Putiniano. !!!



_No sabemos si ha visitado Bakhmut , o el estudio Bakhmut de la “Cine citta” de Kiev o donde este. Parece más la segunda opción._


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Segundo vídeo. Espectacular.



Colorines satánicos en Mongolia ?


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No sabemos si ha visitado Bakhmut , o el estudio Bakhmut de la “Cine citta” de Kiev o donde este. Parece más la segunda opción._



que se lo diga al imbecil de terro6666 que dice que ha "estado" alli.... la de veces que hemos visto su presencia fantasmal que no real del puto sionazi este


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Cada vez hay más voces que reconocen que no es que Rusia no quiera negociar, si no que es Zelenski el que no quiere exigiendo condiciones que sabe son totalmente inaceptables. El problema de que se alargue más y más, es que Europa será quien pague las consecuencias, al menos EEUU está haciendo negocio, con lo que la factura es menor....y eso sin contar el hecho de que Europa se va a quedar ya para siempre sin la energía barata de Rusia....que mal pinta el futuro para Europa, EEUU ha conseguido lo que quería, quitarse competencia, el próximo, China.
> 
> No entiendo como no se les puede atragantar las frases remarcadas. La UE no pintaba nada en este conflicto en que nos mete EEUU, pero hasta que EEUU se plantee otro papel en el conflicto, la UE no se podrá plantear hacer lo mismo. Solo les falta reconocer que la UE solo está para obedecer a su amo EEUU (que todos la mayoría sabemos que es así, lamentablemente, pero un conjunto de paises que podrían tener un enorme potencial se limiten a eso....)
> 
> ...



Putiniano está deseando pastelear como a el le gusta, el problema es que el cocas espoleado por sus amos Bastardos se niega en rotundo.


----------



## Peineto (20 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Algunas verdades:



Y de algo más:


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo afronta Francia la crisis económica?

El pasado fin de semana se celebraron concentraciones de muchos miles de personas en Múnich y Bruselas contra la subida de los precios de los alimentos y los servicios públicos. Los manifestantes exigieron el levantamiento de las sanciones antirrusas y criticaron a la OTAN.

Sin embargo, desde hace meses se vienen celebrando manifestaciones similares en toda Europa. Sin embargo, no se ha producido ningún cambio visible en las políticas de los Estados europeos ni otros resultados prácticos de las concentraciones.

Junto con el canal francés @terrabellum analizamos la situación económica de Francia e intentamos comprender si el descontento popular podría tener consecuencias políticas reales.


Spoiler: OT



¿Qué preocupa al francés medio?

Una preocupación común es la subida de los precios de la electricidad y el consiguiente aumento del coste de otros bienes. En Francia, el Gobierno gasta mucho dinero para luchar contra la inflación, que oficialmente sólo es del 6-7%.

Debido a la subida de los precios de la energía, todos los países europeos se ven obligados a comprar gas a altos precios al contado. Al mismo tiempo, la cuota de generación de gas en Francia es insignificante, apenas un 6%, mientras que el "combustible azul" ruso representa un mísero 1%.

Sin embargo, esto no impide que los medios de comunicación de la V República vendan con éxito a la gente la idea de que Rusia es la culpable de la crisis energética y sus consecuencias.

¿Y ese 1% de gas ruso podría afectar al nivel general de precios en Francia?

En parte, sí: se debe a problemas estructurales del mercado europeo.

▪ En el pasado, los precios de la electricidad en Francia los fijaba el monopolio estatal Électricité de France, lo que permitía a las empresas trabajar con contratos a largo plazo y planificar la producción.

Los volúmenes de generación necesarios fueron proporcionados por una gran flota de reactores nucleares, que produjeron el 70% de la electricidad.

▪ Sin embargo, la UE cambió entonces las reglas de los mercados con el pretexto de fomentar la competencia. Y las empresas energéticas, que habían perdido sus posiciones de monopolio en sus respectivos países, se vieron obligadas a competir entre sí.

Como resultado, el mercado común europeo se convirtió en un mercado de valores dominado no por empresas locales, sino por fondos de inversión estadounidenses. Las fluctuaciones de precios impulsaron grandes capitales, lo que permitió a los especuladores beneficiarse de la volatilidad y a las propias bolsas ganar con las comisiones.

La transformación del mercado de monopolio en mercado de intercambio frenó enormemente el desarrollo de los transportes, las telecomunicaciones, la energía, la aviación y otras industrias europeas.

▪ La imprevisibilidad de los precios de la electricidad ha acortado el horizonte de planificación de todas las inversiones y ralentizado el desarrollo de proyectos con un periodo de amortización de cinco años o más. Por ello, las industrias de alta tecnología se han visto especialmente afectadas.

▪ Con el inicio del SMOO, la élite occidental también pudo explotar la imagen de un enemigo externo conveniente al que culpar de los problemas económicos que acompañaban al proceso de destrucción de las economías soberanas y de creación de un mercado único europeo.

Entonces, ¿se dispararán los precios a niveles desorbitados y obligarán a todo el país a salir a la calle?

Difícilmente: al fin y al cabo, una enorme cantidad de subvenciones a los generadores se utiliza para mantener un nivel mínimo confortable de consumo. Así se mantienen bajos los precios al por menor y se evitan disturbios masivos.

La industria europea, en cambio, no puede esperar esa ayuda. Las industrias se quedan sin energía barata y cierran o se trasladan a Estados Unidos. A largo plazo, esto privará a Europa de un gran número de puestos de trabajo.

La dura competencia está consiguiendo destruir a los pequeños empresarios y reducir la cuota de la clase media. Es este estrato razonablemente acomodado e independiente de la sociedad europea el que sigue impidiendo la formación definitiva del mercado común de la UE.

Por eso Francia, como el resto de la UE, se enfrenta a la desindustrialización en un futuro previsible.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

calida bienvenida a las ratas escondidas en casas, no hay lugar para esconderse
Lorena on Twitter: "Llegada de dron ruso a edificio donde se encontraban mercenarios. https://t.co/ePkvFvo9hP" / Twitter


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

El gobernador de la región de Kiev ha declarado que el 80% de toda la región de Kiev está sin electricidad tras los ataques del 16 de diciembre. Se negó a especificar el plazo exacto para conectar a la mayoría de los consumidores.

Debe entenderse que cuando las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas alcancen el 100% de misiles y drones derribados en sus declaraciones, toda la región de Kiev quedará 100% desconectada de la red eléctrica.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a los informes de que Zelensky merodeaba por Artemivsk.
Se ha informado anteriormente de que la negativa a golpear a Zelensky en Izyum o Kherson fue una decisión política, no militar. Por eso, como nadie le persigue, se desplaza con relativa tranquilidad, sobre todo porque en realidad no está al mando de nada y los centros de decisión están fuera de Ucrania.
Zelensky ya había visitado Lysychansk poco antes de su abandono.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kron II (20 Dic 2022)

¿Otro atentado?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Gente, mirando esta imagen me ha hecho pensar:


Con lo absolutamente superpoderoso que el loby químico y farmaceutico en Europa, ¿Como permitieron que les comieran la tostada rusa? ¿realmente estos industriales son conscientes que los iban a dejar sin trabajo de un día para otro por falta de medios?.

¿Que superfuerza influyó en Bruselas para pasarse por el forro del escroto a estos filantropos y su INGENTE dinero?.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

El 20 de diciembre de 1917 se formó la Cheka. En esta fecha se celebra el Día del Agente de la Seguridad del Estado.
¡Felices fiestas a todos los implicados en nuestro querido "Gobna sangriento" y logros creativos en la lucha contra los enemigos externos e internos!

PS. Por cierto, este año se celebra el centenario del contraespionaje de la NKVD soviética.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

La Cinta de San Jorge se equipara ahora a los símbolos de la gloria militar: según la ley aprobada hoy, se incurrirá en responsabilidad penal o administrativa por su profanación pública.
Además del uso de la Cinta de San Jorge durante las celebraciones por parte de las autoridades públicas, se permite el uso de la Cinta de San Jorge, incluida su imagen, por parte de ciudadanos, asociaciones públicas, empresas, instituciones y organizaciones, basándose en la necesidad de garantizar su condición de símbolo de la gloria militar de Rusia.
La profanación pública de la Cinta de San Jorge como símbolo de la gloria militar conlleva responsabilidad de acuerdo con la legislación de la Federación Rusa.
Así, una persona jurídica podría enfrentarse a una multa de 3 a 5 millones de rublos con o sin confiscación de la cinta, y una persona física podría ser multada con hasta 3 millones de rublos o encarcelada hasta 3 años.
Los mismos actos cometidos por un grupo de personas mediante conspiración previa o en Internet se castigan con una multa de 2 a 5 millones de rublos o penas de prisión de hasta 5 años.

Recuerdo cuando Sebastopol aún estaba bajo ocupación ucraniana repartiendo estas cintas en el monumento a Catalina la Grande. Como en otra vida...
A continuación, se trajeron cintas de la línea de "Veche". En sacos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> ¿Otro atentado?



No Farlopas exigiendo el "Qué hay de lo mío".


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

"En 20 años el mundo abandonará el carbón en favor de las energías renovables", afirman....
En la práctica, la situación político-militar actual en el mundo conduce exactamente a lo contrario: el consumo de carbón en el mundo bate y seguirá batiendo nuevos récords.
Aunque los defensores de la "transición verde" intentarán cambiar estas tendencias mediante aranceles e "impuesto sobre el carbono".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

https://"t".me/Irinamar_Z/12815
@terro6666 algo que decir subnormal? estan dejando bakmut, miles de sionazis para nada


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "En 20 años el mundo abandonará el carbón en favor de las energías renovables", afirman....
> En la práctica, la situación político-militar actual en el mundo conduce exactamente a lo contrario: el consumo de carbón en el mundo bate y seguirá batiendo nuevos récords.
> Aunque los defensores de la "transición verde" intentarán cambiar estas tendencias mediante aranceles e "impuesto sobre el carbono".
> 
> ...



Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:

PUTOS RUSOS, décadas de ventaja.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Estadisticas
> 
> Inmigración Europea llegada a la Argentina entre 1860 y 1930= 6 millones aprox
> 
> ...





> Si sois más blancos *es porque había menos indios* y los machacastéis.



Las cifras de un genocidio oculto, tómatelas con cautela, ya para empezar porque chilenos y argentinos fueron de la mano matando mapuches, yo los mato, ahora se van a tu país y cuento los que me da la gana.

Que en Chile haya 10 veces más mapuches que en Argentina puede ser simple cuestión geográfica, o el resultado de una carnicería.

Luego está el hecho de que de Argentina los negros desaparecieron, de ser entre el 40 y el 60% en algunas ciudades, a desaparecer. La evolución natural genética de Argentina debería haber sido similar a la brasileña.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

El presidente de Croacia: "Ucrania no es nuestro aliado, están tratando de hacerlo por la fuerza. Algunos lo hacen por su culo".

El Presidente croata, Zoran Milanovic, ha criticado la iniciativa del Primer Ministro, Andrej Plenkovic, de votar a favor del entrenamiento de los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en su país.
Anteriormente, el presidente declaró que el nivel de formación del ejército croata era bajo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> https://"t".me/Irinamar_Z/12815
> @terro6666 algo que decir subnormal? estan dejando bakmut, miles de sionazis para nada





Tierra Azul dijo:


> https://"t".me/Irinamar_Z/12815
> @terro6666 algo que decir subnormal? estan dejando bakmut, miles de sionazis para nada



Aprende a poner un link retrasada


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Aprende a poner un link retrasada



en esta mierda foro no deja de poner link al menos para las opciones que dejan, algun forero lo explico cómo ni recuerdo. quita las t, puto sionazi y comete la retirada


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> ¿Otro atentado?



Ukros seguro con asesoramiento satánico como siempre.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Limansky, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - resumen

▪ Hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos y 3 vehículos han sido destruidos en la dirección de Kupyansk, cerca de la ciudad de Kislovka, región de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, golpeó acumulaciones de mano de obra enemiga y equipo militar cerca de la aldea de Nevskoye en la LNR. Tres ERG enemigos fueron destruidos cerca de Chervonaya Dibrova y Stelmakhovka LNR. Las pérdidas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en esta dirección durante el día ascendieron a 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas.4
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, en las zonas de Ivano-Daryivka, Bakhmutskoye y Orlovka, el DNR destruyó más de 100 combatientes ucranianos, 4 BMP y 2 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, cerca de Kostyantynivka y Zolotaya Niva, la DNR destruyó con fuego de artillería los puntos de despliegue temporal de las unidades de las brigadas mecanizadas 61ª y 72ª de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Un DRG enemigo fue destruido cerca de Novodonetskoye. Las pérdidas del día de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas ascendieron a 70 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas. Cerca de Ukrainka el DNR descubrió posiciones y destruyó 2 radares de sistemas de misiles S-300. Un radar AN/TPQ-36 de fabricación estadounidense fue destruido cerca de Kostyantynivka, en la región de Donetsk.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24063









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

recordando
ProletKult on Twitter: "El Desfile de la Victoria de Moscú de 1945 celebrado por las fuerzas armadas de la Unión Soviética el día 24 de junio de 1945 conmemorando la victoria sobre la Alemania nazi en la II Guerra Mundial. 2ª Parte. https://t.co/emzJKhXtSS" / Twitter


----------



## Alfonso29 (20 Dic 2022)

los bots otaneros han recibido hoy la paga parece, están con la propaganda a tope


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

Ternovsky Victor on Twitter: "El judío #Zelenski 'celebró' la fiesta hebrea de Januká de manera particular: bombardeó infraestructruas civiles de #Donetsk como el principal hospital local, destruyendo los departamentos Infantil y de Cirugía Oncológica y causando muchos heridos. ¿Cuál es su verdadera religión? https://t.co/8tckJX8peW" / Twitter


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> en esta mierda foro no deja de poner link al menos para las opciones que dejan, algun forero lo explico cómo ni recuerdo. quita las t, puto sionazi y comete la retirada



_Lo puse ayer.
Pulssar "Context"._












Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)

@frangelico 



paconan dijo:


> Todo va según el plan previsto
> 
> 
> *¡Las sanciones funcionan! Ahora puedes conseguir autos chinos en Rusia por el precio de Mercedes
> ...


----------



## pemebe (20 Dic 2022)

*La guerra desgasta incluso a quien no la hace (1/2)*
20 de diciembre de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani

Los costes financieros se disparan, así como el consumo de armas y municiones para una guerra que parece lejos de terminar y que los rusos parecen querer librar por ahora a la defensiva con el objetivo de desgastar a los ucranianos y sobre todo a sus aliados.

Mientras Kiev intenta reclutar más tropas para alimentar nuevas ofensivas destinadas a recuperar los territorios perdidos, en Europa y Occidente se empiezan a valorar las dificultades de mantener las fuerzas ucranianas a un ritmo sostenible en el tiempo. Estados Unidos está estudiando la posibilidad de transferir o no misiles Patriot de defensa antiaérea de largo alcance a Ucrania para contribuir en mayor medida a contrarrestar los ataques rusos con misiles que están demoliendo progresivamente toda la infraestructura energética del enemigo.

Objetivos legítimos en la guerra (al fin y al cabo, objetivos de este tipo siempre han estado en el punto de mira de todas las guerras occidentales, desde Irak a Serbia, pasando por Libia), cuya destrucción está causando serias dificultades al esfuerzo bélico ucraniano (sin energía, los transportes, las industrias y las redes informáticas no funcionan), además de empeorar notablemente las condiciones de vida de la población, que se enfrenta a un invierno muy duro.

*La ausencia o escasez de energía podría poner en tensión el consenso hacia el gobierno y el Presidente Volodymyr Zelensky, que desde hace tiempo ilegalizó toda forma de oposición cerrando televisiones, periódicos y hasta 12 partidos de la oposición, e incluso castigando por ley a todo aquel que se atreviera a pronunciarse a favor de las negociaciones de paz.*

Estos elementos confirman que la guerra en curso es también una guerra civil, con millones de ciudadanos ucranianos del lado de los rusos y decenas de miles luchando junto a las fuerzas de Moscú. La ofensiva de misiles contra las infraestructuras también pretende complicar la situación en los países europeos, a todos los efectos ya "naciones hostiles" para los rusos, pues es evidente que millones de civiles ucranianos sin luz, agua ni calefacción podrían buscar un refugio seguro y cálido en Occidente, en una Europa ya en apuros por la mala gestión de la guerra por parte de la Comisión Europea y por la crisis energética (que según Bloomberg ya ha costado a la Unión un billón de dólares), que ya está viendo disminuir peligrosamente sus reservas de gas.

*¿Patriot en Ucrania?*

Un contexto en el que encajan bien los misiles Patriot solicitados por Kiev. El primero en proponer su despliegue fue Alemania, que, sin embargo, quería desplegarlos en Polonia para "evitar" que los misiles rusos invadieran el territorio del aliado de la OTAN.

Evidentemente, un pretexto también porque hasta ahora sólo ha caído en Polonia un misil tierra-aire ucraniano perteneciente a un sistema S-300. Berlín, habiendo comprendido los riesgos potenciales de una implicación mayor y directa en la guerra contra Rusia y habiendo percibido las amenazas rusas de represalias, respondió escasamente el 6 de diciembre a la propuesta polaca de desplegar Patriots en Ucrania.

El ministro de Defensa de Varsovia, Mariusz Blaszczak, se mostró "decepcionado" por la decisión de Berlín tras hablar con su homóloga alemana, Christine Lambrecht.

Los polacos no dispondrán de los Patriots que encargaron a EE.UU. durante mucho más tiempo, por lo que ahora es EE.UU. quien tiene que lidiar con la "patata caliente", entre rumores de la prensa de que la entrega de dos baterías es inminente y el Presidente Joe Biden diciendo el 16 de diciembre que pronto se tomará una decisión.

Resulta difícil creer, sin embargo, que esas armas queden en manos de los ucranianos, pero es probable que sean manejadas en Ucrania por personal militar o contratistas estadounidenses o de otros Estados miembros de la OTAN, que ya están presentes con miles de tropas en Ucrania.

La necesidad de reforzar las defensas aéreas ucranianas sigue siendo una prioridad para Occidente y en los últimos días han circulado rumores sobre la entrega de otro sistema IRIS-T alemán y dos SAMP/T, uno francés y otro suministrado por Italia, según han revelado fuentes francesas (desafiando el inútil y paradójico secretismo impuesto por Roma a los suministros militares a Ucrania). Se trata de sistemas tomados directamente de los equipos de la Fuerza Aérea francesa y del ejército italiano, además de los antiguos Hawks españoles y quizás los sistemas Aspide/Spada italianos: armas bastante antiguas y "caducadas" desde hace tiempo, cuyo uso no puede por tanto ofrecer garantías de eficacia y seguridad.

*Existencias menguantes*

La prolongación del conflicto está poniendo a prueba la capacidad de los angloamericanos y sus aliados para mantener un alto ritmo de entrega de armas y municiones, acorde con el consumo y el desgaste que impone esta guerra convencional de alta intensidad.

A finales de noviembre, el New York Times escuchó a un alto funcionario de la Alianza Atlántica que admitía que dos tercios de los países de la OTAN se habían quedado sin armas. equipos y municiones que pudieran entregarse a Ucrania.

*"Los arsenales de 20 de los 30 miembros de la OTAN están 'bastante agotados'"*, dijo el funcionario que deseaba permanecer en el anonimato, pero *"los 10 países restantes aún pueden aportar más, especialmente los aliados más grandes"*, añadió, citando entre ellos a Italia, Francia, Alemania y Holanda.

*La situación de los arsenales de armas es especialmente difícil para Polonia y los países bálticos,* subraya el periódico, según el cual el conjunto de los países de la OTAN ha transferido a Ucrania armamento por valor de 40.000 millones de dólares.

*El apoyo militar a Ucrania "no debe ser menor de lo que ha sido en los últimos seis meses.... pero, aparte de eso, necesitamos más armas modernas, más suministros"*, dijo el Presidente Volodymyr Zelensky a los líderes de la UE el 15 de diciembre, durante su discurso ante el Consejo Europeo, programado a distancia. "Esto se aplica tanto a la defensa aérea como a la defensa antimisiles. Y pido a cada uno de los veintisiete países de la UE que decidan qué se puede hacer concretamente para aumentar el suministro de sistemas de defensa antiaérea y antimisiles", añadió Zelensky.

"Esto también se aplica a los tanques modernos. No hay ninguna razón racional para que Ucrania no los reciba ahora. Esto también se aplica a la artillería de largo alcance y a los sistemas de misiles que podrían acelerar el fin de la agresión rusa."

El Ministro de Defensa italiano, Guido Crosetto, también se refirió a la crítica situación del suministro: "En todo el mundo, la industria militar, y también en Rusia, se encuentra en una crisis de producción y suministro. Absurdamente, este es uno de los elementos que pueden dar un gran avance a las negociaciones sobre Ucrania que todos esperamos", declaró en una entrevista en RAI 3.

En su intervención en el Senado el 13 de diciembre, el ministro italiano admitió que la ayuda militar a Ucrania puede repercutir en nuestras Fuerzas Armadas.

"No quiero ocultar al Parlamento que lo que hemos hecho y lo que estamos haciendo, aunque no suponga cargas directas e inmediatas a largo plazo, podría afectar a nuestras capacidades. Es muy probable que las pérdidas, el desgaste y el consumo también supongan una carga para los rusos, que además tienen que hacer frente a los efectos de las sanciones impuestas por Occidente, pero aún está por ver el alcance de estas dificultades.

Fuentes militares ucranianas admiten haber encontrado restos de misiles rusos que explotaron en octubre de este año y, si excluimos los hidrones (municiones de circuito) de largo alcance Geran-2 de origen iraní (pero probablemente ya producidos en Rusia), todas las armas utilizadas parecen haber sido producidas en Rusia y, en muchos casos, almacenadas en depósitos dispersos por todo el vasto territorio de la Federación durante muchos años.

La intensidad de la ofensiva con misiles sobre las infraestructuras energéticas y los bombardeos de la artillería rusa a lo largo de los frentes de guerra no parecen indicar dificultades en el suministro de municiones, a pesar de que varios depósitos han sido alcanzados en los últimos meses en la retaguardia por saboteadores o cohetes disparados desde sistemas HIMARS estadounidenses y de que el propio Vladimir Putin ha admitido recientemente algunas dificultades logísticas.

Estados Unidos ha denunciado en repetidas ocasiones el suministro de armas y municiones norcoreanas a Rusia, pero hasta ahora no ha habido pruebas de ello en los campos de batalla.

Las predicciones de la inteligencia británica, que lleva informando en sus boletines diarios desde el pasado mes de abril de que Rusia se está quedando sin misiles balísticos y de crucero, han resultado ser erróneas o, más probablemente, el resultado más de una intención propagandística que de una actividad de inteligencia (después de todo, nunca se ha visto a los servicios de inteligencia publicar boletines de guerra diarios).

El 27 de noviembre, el Ministro de Defensa estonio, Hanno Pevkur, admitió que *"tras nueve meses de conflicto, el Ejército y la Fuerza Aérea de la Federación Rusa no se han debilitado significativamente"*. Pevkur subrayó que, aunque Rusia ha sufrido pérdidas considerables, su potencial volverá a ser el del 24 de febrero "tarde o temprano", y recalcó que *"el peligro para los países de la OTAN es igual al que existía al principio del conflicto"*.

Los rusos *"todavía tienen suficientes misiles para llevar a cabo varios ataques pesados. Tenemos suficiente determinación y confianza en nosotros mismos para responder"*, declaró el Presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky en un mensaje de vídeo el 16 de diciembre.

Como hemos señalado en repetidas ocasiones, se trata de la primera guerra convencional de alta intensidad librada en Europa desde las últimas ofensivas aliadas de la primavera de 1945.

Entre las "lecciones aprendidas" que señalamos en junio figuraba la inadecuación de las fuerzas armadas europeas y occidentales para hacer frente a un conflicto de este tipo, porque no podríamos hacer frente a miles de muertos y heridos y porque nuestros arsenales de armas pesadas y municiones quedarían aniquilados tras una o dos semanas de guerra, en muchos casos en pocos días.

Ponerse a cubierto no es fácil y requiere mucho tiempo, determinación y grandes inversiones porque la industria de defensa en* Occidente no está estructurada para compensar rápidamente las pérdidas y el elevado consumo como los que se experimentan en una guerra convencional como ésta en la que las fuerzas ucranianas "queman" miles de proyectiles de artillería al día y docenas o incluso cientos de vehículos cada semana.*

Por citar sólo un ejemplo, *el Pentágono ha adjudicado a Raytheon un contrato de 1.200 millones de dólares para suministrar a Kiev seis baterías de misiles tierra-aire NASAMS, además de las dos ya entregadas, que se construirán en no menos de dos años.*


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Lo puse ayer.
> Pulssar "Context"._
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299180
> ...



eso lo haces desde una pagina web no? en el tel no sale....

Planeta Gonzo on Twitter: "Esas familias ukras de bien. Amigos de Sánchez, Yolanda Díaz y Pere Aragonés. Y de Francisco Franco. Visitando el Valle de Los Caídos. Supongo que serán refugiados. https://t.co/oIplneyk2j" / Twitter 
Los faxhuzos del foro, algo que decir? estos ukronanzis estan visitando el valle de los caidos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)

leyenda



terro6666 dijo:


> Refregandoles los huevos en todo el careto a los rusos, @Tierra Azul nada que decir?


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

"El arsenal de la democracia en peligro - WSJ
"Estados Unidos tardará años en reponer sus reservas de Javelin, Stinger y misiles de largo alcance", afirma el WSJ.

El Wall Street Journal también sostiene que Washington necesita cambiar rápidamente su capacidad de producción de armas y municiones tras suministrar a Ucrania si quiere seguir compitiendo con Rusia y China.
▪ Ucrania recibió 8.500 Javelins, que tardó unos nueve años en adquirir de Estados Unidos;
▪ Estados Unidos transfirió a Kiev 1.600 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire Stinger, cuya producción se interrumpió en 2003;
▪ La nueva producción se puso en marcha en primavera, pero no habrá entrega masiva de nuevos misiles hasta al menos finales de 2023.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (20 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Es mas probable que esto se haya filmado en un crater en la luna que en Artemovsk



Una foto tan real como ésta:

Ver archivo adjunto 1299193


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)

y el que está con putin seguramente sea actor


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> eso lo haces desde una pagina web no? en el tel no sale....
> 
> Planeta Gonzo on Twitter: "Esas familias ukras de bien. Amigos de Sánchez, Yolanda Díaz y Pere Aragonés. Y de Francisco Franco. Visitando el Valle de Los Caídos. Supongo que serán refugiados. https://t.co/oIplneyk2j" / Twitter
> Los faxhuzos del foro, algo que decir? estos ukronanzis estan visitando el valle de los caidos



la *s* que se añade a la dirección

https: //t.me/*s*/Irinamar_Z/12815

_
He mirado a traves del móvil. Hay que pulsar_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> en esta mierda foro no deja de poner link al menos para las opciones que dejan, algun forero lo explico cómo ni recuerdo. quita las t, puto sionazi y comete la retirada



No des explicaciones al descerebrado eso.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

¿a que hora se acaba la gasolina en España y se apaga la Luz en Alemania?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)

hay que retirarles las certificaciones a la industria aerospacial de ese estercolero antes de que la lien pero de verdad



Barakaldokoa1 dijo:


> Perdon por continuar con el offtopic, pero es que es de traca.
> 
> Fuga de refrigerante en el espacio: ¿qué pasará con la Soyuz MS-22? - Eureka


----------



## pemebe (20 Dic 2022)

*La guerra desgasta incluso a quien no la hace (2/2)*
20 de diciembre de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani

*Guerra convencional

"Desde el final de la Guerra Fría, se han reducido un poco todos los arsenales militares, porque ciertamente no se pensaba que una guerra convencional pudiera volver a Europa"*, declaró a finales de noviembre a Adnkronos el general Giorgio Battisti, veterano de numerosas misiones en el extranjero, miembro del Comité Atlántico y columnista de Analisi Difesa.

*"Ha habido las distintas misiones de mantenimiento de la paz, misiones en el extranjero, que han hecho que se privilegiara el lado ligero del equipamiento militar: armas individuales, vehículos no pesados, abandonando un poco las características de un ejército convencional, precisamente con tanques y artillería que se utilizaron durante la Guerra Fría".* 

Ahora la guerra convencional que ha vuelto a Europa se libra con drones y misiles, con artillería, y estamos hablando de miles de proyectiles que tanto rusos como ucranianos disparan cada día. *Mientras que en Afganistán Estados Unidos disparó como máximo 300 proyectiles diarios, en la guerra de Ucrania se disparan 5.000, con picos de 20.000 proyectiles al día.*

Esto demuestra cómo esta guerra ha dejado al descubierto nuestras deficiencias. Una guerra que no puede compararse con las de los Balcanes en la década de 1990, ya que fueron guerras de baja intensidad, mientras que aquí el enfrentamiento es entre dos Estados que utilizan todo el equipamiento de sus arsenales. En los últimos años, en muchos países, entre ellos Italia, ha habido una forma de furia, podemos decir, contra las industrias que producían armas, que se han visto obligadas a reconvertirse a otras producciones o incluso a cerrar", señaló Battisti.

'Una circunstancia que ha supuesto, salvo en EEUU, que muchos países hayan reducido significativamente sus arsenales, sus reservas militares. Cualquier reconversión a la industria de guerra no será fácil, ampliar la capacidad industrial de un país no puede hacerse en poco tiempo.

Creo que debemos evitar quedarnos completamente sin armas y los principales Estados de todos los países, incluido Estados Unidos, están estudiando cómo no arriesgarse a quedarse sin armas y, al mismo tiempo, suministrar a Ucrania las armas que necesita para defenderse. También porque los grandes Estados deben tener siempre en cuenta el riesgo de que el conflicto se extienda e implique directamente a países de la Alianza Atlántica", concluyó Battisti.

*Armas y municiones agotadas*

En este contexto, no es de extrañar que los angloamericanos busquen alternativas al agotamiento de sus propias reservas de armas y munición, teniendo en cuenta además que la capacidad de producción estadounidense de munición de 155 mm alcanza los 15.000 cartuchos al mes (mucho menos en Europa), lo que equivale más o menos a tres días de fuego de artillería ucraniano: una vez agotadas las reservas disponibles, se tardarían años en volver a un nivel aceptable de munición.

Entre las alternativas, Washington y Londres tratan de encontrar armas y municiones de tipo ruso/soviético para entregarlas a Kiev en África y Asia, como en el caso de Marruecos ya ilustrado por Analisi Difesa.

Por un lado, no cabe duda de que la guerra de Ucrania ha dado un fuerte impulso al gasto militar en varias naciones europeas y en Estados Unidos: muchos países miembros del antiguo Pacto de Varsovia ya han cedido a Kiev todo o casi todo el antiguo equipamiento soviético que tenían. En términos concretos, sin embargo, este aumento de los recursos financieros tardará años en traducirse en nuevas armas y municiones para las fuerzas de la OTAN y las ucranianas.

Por poner un ejemplo de sistemas de armas que, además, son relativamente fáciles y rápidos de producir, el Ministerio de Defensa británico ha encargado la compra de un número indeterminado de armas antitanque NLAW por 229 millones de libras que se entregarán entre 2024 y 2026 (otras 500 NLAW encargadas con anterioridad llegarán en 2023) para compensar la transferencia de hasta 10.000 armas antitanque (la mayoría NLAW) a Ucrania en unos meses.

También es necesario evaluar si los créditos anunciados en Europa de forma sonora en la onda emocional del conflicto son sostenibles frente a la crisis energética y la crisis económica y social que azotan al Viejo Continente.

Según un estudio del think-tank británico Royal United Services Institute (RUSI), *"con el final de la Guerra Fría, Europa ha reducido drásticamente su presupuesto de defensa, encontrándose con ejércitos y artillería limitados, inadecuados para sostener a largo plazo el ritmo de una guerra como la que se libra hoy en Ucrania"*. Al ritmo de consumo de artillería ucraniano, las reservas británicas completas podrían durar una semana, y los aliados europeos no están en mejor situación".

Según datos oficiales publicados el 27 de noviembre, el Reino Unido ya ha armado a Ucrania con casi 7.000 armas antitanque NLAW, más de un centenar de vehículos blindados, vehículos autopropulsados antiaéreos Stormer con misiles Starstreak, varias docenas de obuses M109 y cañones remolcados L119, lanzacohetes de campaña MLRS M270, más de 16.000 proyectiles de artillería, misiles Brimstone y 4,5 toneladas de explosivos plásticos. Parte de este material ya estaba gastado o destruido, mientras que la munición de artillería era suficiente para unos tres días de combate.

Para entender cómo, incluso para las reservas del ejército estadounidense, esta guerra no es sostenible en el tiempo, RUSI señala que el verano pasado, los ucranianos disparaban 6/7 mil cartuchos de artillería en un día (los rusos hasta 50 mil), cuando los EE.UU. sólo pueden producir 15 mil en un mes.

La construcción de una planta de municiones ad hoc en Estados Unidos para el ejército ucraniano llevará tiempo y la producción de las 800.000 balas de 155 mm previstas tardará dos años. Según RUSI, *"en el punto álgido de los combates en el Donbass, Rusia utilizaba en dos días más munición de la que tenía almacenada todo el ejército británico"*.

El Pentágono ha entregado a Kiev alrededor de un tercio de sus reservas de misiles antitanque Javelin y misiles antiaéreos Stinger: reponer estas reservas llevará cinco y 13 años respectivamente: demasiado tiempo, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que podrían estallar otros conflictos en distintas zonas, incluido el Pacífico.

Citando fuentes del Pentágono, el New Yorker informó de que Estados Unidos no tiene intención de suministrar a Ucrania lanzacohetes múltiples de campaña HIMARS en grandes cantidades debido al coste (7 millones de dólares) del limitado tiempo de producción de los nuevos vehículos, pero sobre todo por la dificultad industrial para satisfacer los pedidos de munición.

*"Frente a una producción de 9.000 cohetes al año, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas consumen al menos 5.000 al mes"*, afirma la fuente citada por el diario.

Cabe señalar que gran parte de los 20.000 millones de dólares de ayuda militar estadounidense, los más de 3.000 millones aportados por Londres (segundo contribuyente) y los 3.100 millones aportados por Europa a Ucrania (Italia ha gastado hasta ahora casi 500 millones, según el Observatorio MIL€X) se refieren a medios, armas y municiones sustraídos de los almacenes o departamentos de las fuerzas armadas occidentales, que se han visto privadas de ellos no sin críticas de muchos círculos militares.

Citando fuentes militares francesas, la revista estadounidense Politico reveló a principios de diciembre que *las existencias de munición y artillería en Francia se han reducido peligrosamente debido a las donaciones a Ucrania, mientras que fuentes militares alemanas reducen hoy a sólo dos días la autonomía de tiro de la artillería en un conflicto convencional.*

El embajador polaco ante la OTAN, Tomasz Szatkowski, declaró a la emisora de radio polaca RMF que *"los depósitos militares de los países de la OTAN se están vaciando a causa de la ayuda a Ucrania"*. Una alarma que podría aumentar los desacuerdos entre los aliados si se tiene en cuenta que el Secretario General de la OTAN, Lens Stoltenberg, sigue instando a los Estados miembros a transferir a Kiev el mayor número posible de armas y municiones.

Según ha revelado a ANSA una fuente diplomática de alto rango de la OTAN, en el seno de la Alianza se está llevando a cabo "un debate" sobre la hipótesis de entregar a Kiev tanques de fabricación occidental, después de que el ministro lituano de Asuntos Exteriores, Gabrielius Landsbergis, lo solicitara.

La cuestión, sin embargo, de nuevo en términos concretos, es dónde encontrar en Europa tanques para Ucrania, dado que algunas naciones de la OTAN han renunciado a mantener tanques en servicio y las que aún los tienen cuentan con flotas de entre 150 (Italia) y 350 (Alemania), de las que sólo menos de la mitad están operativas: flotas que no pueden venderse si no se quiere inutilizar las últimas unidades blindadas que quedan en Europa. También hay pocos vehículos en reserva, que en cualquier caso requerirían grandes obras para volver a ser operativos.

En Kiev, el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, se quejó de que Alemania no se hubiera comprometido por el momento a suministrar tanques Leopard 2 a Ucrania.

El 15 de diciembre, Berlín entregó a Ucrania misiles para el sistema de defensa de área IRIS-T, dos vehículos blindados y 30.000 cartuchos de munición para lanzagranadas de 40 mm, 5.000 cartuchos de munición de 155 mm, cuatro ambulancias y 18 camiones. En Bélgica, como en otras naciones europeas, la presión política para dar más armas a los ucranianos choca con la resistencia de los militares, que temen tener que enfrentarse mañana a un entorno de guerra de alta intensidad sin armas ni municiones.

*Mantenimiento al otro lado de la frontera*

El apoyo al esfuerzo bélico ucraniano también está resultando difícil desde el punto de vista logístico, ya que la escasez de energía y la devastación del aparato industrial militar ucraniano dificultan el mantenimiento y las reparaciones, cuando no las hacen imposibles.

En Michalovce (Eslovaquia) se ha inaugurado el centro de reparación de armamento pesado suministrado por Alemania a Ucrania, según ha anunciado en los últimos días el General de Brigada Christian Freuding, Jefe del Estado Mayor Especial para Ucrania del Ministerio de Defensa alemán. En el centro de Kosice, en concreto, se repararán los 14 obuses autopropulsados Pzh 2000 que Alemania ha suministrado junto con Holanda e Italia a Ucrania y que ahora están siendo "canibalizados" para mantener operativos algunos de ellos, según testimonios directos desde el frente.

El centro de Eslovaquia también se encargará del mantenimiento de los 5 lanzacohetes múltiples Mars y los 37 vehículos blindados antiaéreos autopropulsados Gepard suministrados a Kiev, y en el futuro también de los 50 vehículos blindados de ruedas Dingo que se entregarán próximamente. La ubicación del centro logístico más allá de las fronteras ucranianas ofrece garantías frente a los ataques rusos, pero exige largos traslados desde el frente de los vehículos a reparar.

el viceministro de Defensa checo, Tomas Kopecny, anunció que miles de técnicos y trabajadores ucranianos de empresas de defensa trabajarán en las plantas de producción de armamento de la República Checa, donde está previsto que comience la producción de algunos sistemas de armas en el marco de proyectos conjuntos en el primer semestre de 2023.

Suiza, por su parte, se ha comprometido a no suministrar armas a Ucrania. *"Ni durante la Primera Guerra Mundial ni durante la Segunda exportamos armas. No exportaremos armas y no participaremos directa o indirectamente en un conflicto militar, ni en términos de armamento ni con nuestras tropas en Ucrania, Rusia o cualquier otra parte del mundo"*, subrayó el 12 de diciembre el Presidente suizo, Ignazio Cassis, quien añadió que "siempre hay presiones" sobre Suiza por parte de los países europeos."


----------



## Dado8 (20 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Las cifras de un genocidio oculto, tómatelas con cautela, ya para empezar porque chilenos y argentinos fueron de la mano matando mapuches, yo los mato, ahora se van a tu país y cuento los que me da la gana.
> 
> Que en Chile haya 10 veces más mapuches que en Argentina puede ser simple cuestión geográfica, o el resultado de una carnicería.
> 
> Luego está el hecho de que de Argentina los negros desaparecieron, de ser entre el 40 y el 60% en algunas ciudades, a desaparecer. La evolución natural genética de Argentina debería haber sido similar a la brasileña.



Mirad como son los argentinos, que cuando declararon la independencia, en Argentina un tercio de la población eran negros. Los usaron como carne de cañón en sus guerras, por eso muchos negros morían, pero en verdad la mayoría huían hacia Brasil, Ecuador, Bolivia o Perú.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Importante, la chica esta de IRINA de telegram informa del disparatamiento del precio del gas de 1.100 dolares a 1.260 dolares los 100m3 de gas por el atentado del gasoducto.

FELIZ NAVIDAD Y PROSPERA INFLACIÓN.


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No des explicaciones al descerebrado eso.



ya lo se, pero que trague con la noticia al imbécil ese


----------



## emperador_zar (20 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> y el que está con putin seguramente sea actor



Honor para el heroe de guerra wargonzo y no el gusano twiterhero mandriltuitero


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> la *s* que se añade a la dirección
> 
> https: //t.me/*s*/Irinamar_Z/12815
> 
> ...



Grazie mille, signore!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

pemebe dijo:


> *La guerra desgasta incluso a quien no la hace (2/2)*
> 20 de diciembre de 2022 por Gianandrea Gaiani
> 
> *Guerra convencional
> ...



HUY, los suizos se huelen quien va a perder la guerra, menudos son esos con los negocios.
Al principio se subieron el carro del robo a gran escala de activos rusos, ahora ya no lo ven tan claro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

El Kremlin ha anunciado que mañana se celebrará una reunión ampliada del Colegiado del Ministerio de Defensa con Putin. Se espera que allí se hagan algunas declaraciones importantes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## GuidoVonList (20 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Es cómico ver al autoreconocido NAFO acusar de propaganda.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)

warmonger un heroe de guerra? por filmar alli donde rusia tiene que salir por patas¿
ahhhhh ya se, es por desvelar las posiciones rusas que despues son destruidas   



emperador_zar dijo:


> Honor para el heroe de guerra wargonzo y no el gusano twiterhero mandriltuitero


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Información importante.
Ahora es posible recibir una multa de hasta 1.000.000 de rublos por distribuir mapas que cuestionen las actuales fronteras estatales de Rusia. Así que cuando utilice mapas extranjeros, y especialmente ucranianos, y los publique en su sitio web/canal, tenga cuidado, porque puede recibir una multa muy grave por dicha publicación.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (20 Dic 2022)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Honor para el heroe de guerra wargonzo y no el gusano twiterhero mandriltuitero



El Martín tuiperro es otro Yago de la vida, como lo son Galilerdo, Reinaldo, o el Will Pulido.


----------



## Guanotopía (20 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Es cómico ver al autoreconocido NAFO acusar de propaganda.



Son los "antisistema" cuya biblia es la del sistema.

Disonancia cognitiva.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Rusia comienza a utilizar un nuevo modelo de geranios - Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania

"Antes, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sólo utilizaban el Geranio-2, pero ahora también lanzan el Geranio-1 sobre Ucrania", declaró un oficial de las fuerzas "povitryaniye" ucranianas.

Añadió que Rusia suelta los drones en pequeños grupos en diferentes direcciones y utiliza "medidas" principalmente de noche porque no necesitan fijar visualmente los objetivos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Kremlin ha anunciado que mañana se celebrará una reunión ampliada del Colegiado del Ministerio de Defensa con Putin. Se espera que allí se hagan algunas declaraciones importantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Declaraciones seguro...eso si acciones lo veo dificil.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Pruebas de los crímenes de guerra ucranianos:

◾ - "Repugnante - no se puede decir eso, incluso los presos comunes viven mil veces mejor que los presos políticos".

◾ El padre Andrey es el rector de la iglesia de Lisichansk. Pasó ocho meses en un centro de detención preventiva ucraniano. Le encarcelaron por "traición", según sus palabras, simplemente por servir en la iglesia del Patriarcado de Moscú.

◾ Ahora dice que los presos políticos en las cárceles ucranianas reciben un trato terrible, porque allí nadie planea que vayan a ser liberados.

◾ Junto con Andrei, los cuerpos de los pilotos de Wagner muertos volvieron a casa. Ahora el arcipreste seguirá participando en el intercambio de prisioneros y presos políticos.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## terro6666 (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> en esta mierda foro no deja de poner link al menos para las opciones que dejan, algun forero lo explico cómo ni recuerdo. quita las t, puto sionazi y comete la retirada



Como que no deja poner link, entiendo que para ti sea tecnología alienígena, dale a la cadenita.


----------



## dabuti (20 Dic 2022)

¿BOICOT?

ALEMANIA Y POLONIA DEMANDAN MÁS PETRÓLEO RUSO PARA 2023.












Transneft confirma que tiene pedidos para enviar el crudo ruso a Alemania y Polonia en 2023


La empresa estatal rusa Transneft, que opera los principales oleoductos de exportación, informó que ha recibido de Alemania y Polonia órdenes de suministro para 2023, a pesar de que ambos países se declararon dispuestos a renunciar al...




sputniknews.lat


----------



## delhierro (20 Dic 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Hay 15 centrales nucleares que no pueden quedarse sin conexión a la red.



Creo que solo hay 5 centrales, una cerrada Chernobil, otra la de Zaporilla en manos rusas así que quedarian 3 opertivas en manos de Kiev.

Claro que pueden quedarse, no explotan al momento. 2 estan bastante cerca de Polonia, así que pueden pedirles electricidad de emergencia, yo hablo de volar la PRODUCCION no los tendidos o transformadores. Luego que las apaguen, los OTANICOS estan bombardeando directamente la central de Zaporilla y no parece que nadie en occidente ponga el grito en el cielo.

El problema de los rusos es que van a la guerra sin creerselo ( salvo los del frente claro ) y eso hace que el enemigo se suba a tu chepa.


----------



## GuidoVonList (20 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El Martín tuiperro es otro Yago de la vida, como lo son Galilerdo, Reinaldo, o el Will Pulido.






Galilerdo al menos se gana el pan sin poner directamente para quién trabaja, aunque siendo un tio que analiza y postea sobre conflictos y armas y sólo pone muertos rusos ya se ve de donde cojea.

Pero es que este directamente va a calzón quitado.

Wargonzo al menos se juega la vida y seguro cobra menos.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (20 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Lo que escribes tiene una trampa. Ni el que explota un invernadero es un agricultor ni quien explota una granja es un ganadero. O al menos no es la idea de lo que se viene a la cabeza ante las palabras "agricultor" o "ganadero". Son actividades industriales.
> Para mi son actividades que deberían diferenciarse más en la normativa.
> También romper un poco la fábula de que los agricultores o ganaderos son los que más saben de campo. Los ingenieros agronomos y los veterinarios si lo son. Lo siento mucho pero se debe decir. Un agricultor o ganadero será el que más sabe de como lleva su explotación en el día a día, pero he conocido muchos casos en que cuando un ingeniero ha entrado en cambiar el uso de una finca se ha producido más, mejor y con mejor uso de la química. Y no son pocos casos, son la grandisima mayoria.
> Lo del sabio agricultor o ganadero, con perdón, es la actualización del "buen salvaje" y la idealizacion de su actividad es la otra cara del urbanismo ecologeta. Y si, con perdón de nuevo, una corbata o una bata blanca no te hace superior, una gorra y una pelliza tampoco le hace a uno más listo.



Otro mas.
Explotar.
Se te ve el plumero desde lejos. Otro ecolojeta que vio bambi de pequeño y cree que el campo son los jardines de enfrente de su colegio
No tienes ni idea de lo que es el campo, de lo que son los agricultores y ganaderos que te dan de comer todos los dias, ni de los problemas a los que se enfrentan cada día. La mayor parte creados por políticos funcionarios y onegetas demagogos simplones e imbéciles a partes iguales
sois unos demagogos y populistas que das valor a la cita de que si el populismo gobernara el desierto en pocos años no habría arena.

los ingenieros agrónomos o veterinarios no tienen ni puta idea de lo que es el campo por el simple hecho haber pasado 4 años en al "uni". los que saben del campo son los que después de sacarse el titulo, maman campo. Muchos de ellos no han pisado el campo jamás, y por sacar una plaza de funcivagos desde despachos deciden sin tener ni puñetera idea, y guiados por sus consignas sectarias e ideológicas y su histrionismo ecologista y pánico climático.

Aqui no se trata de quien mejor o peor, se trata de quien nos da de comer. Yo no idealizo a los productores del sector primario, pero hacen una función tan fundamental como invisible mientras los supermercados estén llenos y a precios asequible

El modelo agrícola de la UE ya era un desastre antes, y ahora metiendo la ideología será aun peor, y eso revertirá en escasez subida de preciso y que las clases mas humildes acaben teniendo una alimentación mas precaria, si es que no acaban comiendo grillos a la fuerza

Y todo esto no es casual. Es parte de un plan. Quien controle la alimentación controlara la sociedad. Una sociedad hambrienta hará lo que se le pida por comida, es la base de la pirámide de maslow. Un sociedad debilitada por la falta de proteínas animales será mas vulnerable y manipulable.

De momento ya esta habiendo una caída de la producción agrícola y ganadera, y no parece que haya reposición para los que se van. Van a llenar la España vaciada con programadores trabajando on line.

Las "explotaciones" acabaran a medio plazo en manos de megacorporaciones que controlaran la producción y entonces ya regularan en su interés para que saquen beneficios a costa de los ciudadanos,.

Nada es casual, y en este guion cada uno hace su papel, y luego están la masa de borregos que lo apoyan o simplemente callan y otorga, cuando no defienden a su amos como perros rabiosos









De la granja a la mesa. Dame veneno que quiero morir


De la granja a la mesa. La nefasta nueva política agraria europea que traerá la escasez y la carestía alimentaria a los ciudadanos europeos




3tde.es













La ventana de Overton y el fin de la Democracia


Quien controla los medios de información, control la opinión pública y con ello el Poder político. ¿Ha muerto la Democracia en occidente?




3tde.es


----------



## terro6666 (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> eso lo haces desde una pagina web no? en el tel no sale....
> 
> Planeta Gonzo on Twitter: "Esas familias ukras de bien. Amigos de Sánchez, Yolanda Díaz y Pere Aragonés. Y de Francisco Franco. Visitando el Valle de Los Caídos. Supongo que serán refugiados. https://t.co/oIplneyk2j" / Twitter
> Los faxhuzos del foro, algo que decir? estos ukronanzis estan visitando el valle de los caidos



Pues muy bien que hacen, fantástico monumento,una oda al caudillo de España


----------



## Castellano (20 Dic 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> Argentina paso en un siglo y medio de un poco mas de 1 millon y medio de habitantes a casi 50.
> Partiendo de cero infraestructura. Buenos Aires no pasaba de una gran aldea.
> Primero tuvimos que echar al imperio colonial, despues escapar de las garras del imperio global britanico, despues tratar de mantenernos independientes del imperio global yanqui. Todo eso partiendo casi de cero.
> Ademas de estar gobernados el primer siglo por un pequeño grupo de oligarcas sin patria completamente sumisos al imperio.
> ...



Los argentinos os bajasteis de los barcos, el 95% de vosotros no descendéis de ningún libertador.
Un poco menos de bombo


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Brigada de montaña de las AFU atrapada en una bolsa de fuego cerca de Soledar: detalles

Los días 16 y 17 de diciembre, unidades de la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas intentaron atacar posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en el triángulo Yakovlevka-Bilogorovka-Veseloye, 10 km al norte de Soledar. Las unidades de la brigada de montaña perdieron alrededor de 250 personas gravemente heridas y muertas mientras intentaban reconocer el terreno.

Según la crónica militar, las pérdidas totales de la 128ª Brigada después de trasladarse a Soledar desde el sur se multiplicaron por diez en comparación con la ofensiva de verano de la unidad. La razón principal fue la falta de apoyo de artillería y tanques.

Debido a esto, la brigada ya había sufrido grandes pérdidas en personal y equipo en el verano de 2022 en dirección a Kherson, cayendo en la bolsa de fuego del ejército ruso cerca de la aldea de Sukhoy Stavok.

La táctica de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de crear bolsas de fuego consiste en que el lugar por el que las AFU entran en la zona de combate queda bloqueado por el fuego de barrera de la artillería, tras lo cual resulta imposible abandonar la zona de combate con seguridad.

Tras varias ofensivas infructuosas en verano, la 128ª brigada de las AFU perdió hasta la mitad de sus unidades de infantería listas para el combate y fue retirada de la línea de batalla para mantener la preparación para el combate.

La 128ª brigada de las AFU no logró compensar la pérdida de material en seis meses. A principios de otoño, la formación se trasladó a Soledar con un batallón de tanques sin personal y prácticamente sin artillería pesada, según la estructura del Estado Mayor.

En su lugar, la 128ª Brigada fue reforzada con APC ligeros YPR-765 y M113, BMP-2 y vehículos blindados turcos Kirpi sin blindaje pesado. Estos vehículos no tienen capacidad suficiente para campo a través, por lo que sólo pueden utilizarse en carreteras vigiladas y controladas por las tropas rusas durante el otoño y el invierno.

El esquema de ataque a batallones ligeros de la 128ª Brigada en posiciones escalonadas es bien conocido por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Copió casi por completo las tácticas de verano de las AFU, debido a lo cual la unidad fue derrotada repetidamente cerca de la aldea de Sukhoy Stavok, en la región de Kherson, y casi perdió su eficacia en combate.

Después de ser transferida a la dirección Soledar desde el sur, cada ataque de la 128ª Brigada es contrarrestado en terreno abierto por el fuego de los cañones Giatsint-S, así como de las PTTR Kornet y Konkurs.

Aparte de los problemas tácticos y de armamento, la situación de bajas de la 128ª Brigada se ve agravada por la escasez de material médico. Las ambulancias se están trasladando al sur, a Bakhmut. Además, las bajas de la unidad se ven afectadas por la baja cualificación de sus reclutas.

Antes de ser enviada a Soledar, la brigada recibió un gran número de soldados movilizados sin experiencia en combate. Muchos soldados no están formados para tratar eficazmente las heridas, y tienen dificultades para utilizar hemostáticos y medicación antishock. La falta de entrenamiento de los soldados movilizados de la 128ª Brigada provoca grandes pérdidas de sangre y muertes masivas de soldados incluso con heridas leves.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Castellano (20 Dic 2022)

juanmanuel dijo:


> No generalice.
> Ademas, de nuevo, no somos un pais mayoritariamenrte blanco, si no mestizo.
> Los blancos argentinos imponen esta mentira repitiendola y haciendola repetir.
> Casi el 60% de la poblacion es no-blanca. Varios estudios geneticos lo demostraron en varias ocasiones.
> ...



Los indígenas puros son una minoría.
Y luego están los morochos y los cabecitas negras que provienen de la inmigración de países de alrededor, que son más tirando a mestizos.
Pero es salvo Uruguay (que por contra aún tienen negros) el más blanco de toda Sudamérica


----------



## Castellano (20 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Visite Uruguay y se encontrara con un buena cantidad de poblacion negra, que en Argentina no existe...
> Pero bueno hablar es gratis.



Ya sé que hay negros en Uruguay, todavía me acuerdo de Olivera, que vago era el cabrón. Iba andando a sacar los corners incluso perdiendo, y luego no llegaba ni al primer palo

Pero no hay población indígena o mestiza como en Argentina


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Honkler (20 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los argentinos os bajasteis de los barcos, el 95% de vosotros no descendéis de ningún libertador.
> Un poco menos de bombo



Y muchos de esos “indigenistas” y demás ralea tienen abuelos, incluso padres, nacidos directamente en España…


----------



## dabuti (20 Dic 2022)

KIEF SIN ELECTRICIDAD AHORA

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
20 DEC, 13:27
*Most of Kiev region has no power — authorities*
Kiev’s division of the DTEK holding said on Tuesday morning that emergency power outages are being carried out in Kiev, with stabilizing blackout schedules being canceled

KIEV, December 20. /TASS/. The power supply situation in the Kiev region is critical, with some 80% of the region having no electricity, head of the Kiev region administration Alexey Kuleba said on Tuesday.
"The situation with power supplies is still critical. <…>. Due to large-scale damage to the energy infrastructure, Ukrenergo (Ukrainian energy holding company - TASS) is resorting to emergency power outages. Some 80% of the region has no electricity," he wrote on his Telegram channel.
On Monday night, an air raid warning was issued in several Ukrainian regions. Explosions were heard in two districts of the Ukrainian capital city. Damage was reported at critical infrastructure facilities both in Kiev and the Kiev region.
Meanwhile, Ukrenergo said on Tuesday that the lion’s share of Kiev’s power demand is not being met. "Less than half of the capital’s demand is being satisfied. Critical infrastructure is the priority," it said.

Kiev’s division of the DTEK holding said on Tuesday morning that emergency power outages are being carried out in Kiev, with stabilizing blackout schedules being canceled.
Director General of the YASNO company (incorporated into DTEK) Sergey Kovalenko said on Monday that power outages in Kiev may last for up to ten hours as only 20% of the city’s demand for electricity is being met.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## delhierro (20 Dic 2022)

Un video para aquellos que afirman que es una guerra como las que han llevado a cabo los anglos desde el 91.









IMG_6453


IMG_6453




ok.ru





Hay más misiles portatiles antiareos, en ese video de 10s, en acción que en todos los de la Libia de Gadafi. La guerra nos esta costando una pasta que no tenemos y que hay que traer del futuro.


----------



## Charidemo (20 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Otro mas.
> Explotar.
> Se te ve el plumero desde lejos. Otro ecolojeta que vio bambi de pequeño y cree que el campo son los jardines de enfrente de su colegio
> No tienes ni idea de lo que es el campo, de lo que son los agricultores y ganaderos que te dan de comer todos los dias, ni de los problemas a los que se enfrentan cada día. La mayor parte creados por políticos funcionarios y onegetas demagogos simplones e imbéciles a partes iguales
> ...



Conocí un señor de 75 años, pequeño agricultor de 75 años. Hacía unas naranjas cojonudas, usaba estiércol de oveja. Pues bien, a ese señor no le entraba en la cabeza que las plantas hicieran la fotosíntesis. A señores así les sacas de lo que han hecho toda la vida y se pierden. Ahora sus vecinos sacaban buen dinero con los pistachos. Es un ejemplo algo exagerado ya que, gracias a San Isidro, una gran parte de los agricultores no suelen ser como usted y siguen los consejos de los agrónomos.
Dicho esto repito: debería de haber más diferencia normativa para la agricultura industrial que la tradicional. Y la visión de un señor con gorra y pelliza que lo sabe todo del campo es simplemente mentira. Todo es muy complicado, cierto, pero si no fuera por los técnicos usted se comería las lentejas con bichos como en los años 50s. Y al agricultor también hay que decirle que ciertas maneras de trabajar destrozan el suelo, por ejemplo.
Que yo he visto con mis ojos en olivos centenarios como se ha perdido medio metro de suelo por un uso que año a año no se nota pero cuando empieza a acumularse se puede venir un problema de erosión, salinizacion o unas carcavas de cojones por que lo que muchas veces hacen no es lo que se ha hecho de un modo experimentado desde siglos sino con maquinaria y química desde hace cincuenta años.


----------



## Yomateix (20 Dic 2022)

Que malos son que no quieren suministrar gas a Europa....eso decía por ejemplo Alemania tras el sabotaje del gaseoducto o el tema con la turbina. Pues resulta que podrían haber aprovechado esta explosión para cortar el suministro o reducirlo drásticamente, pero no lo han hecho. Menos mal que no son un socio fiable como suelen decir....

*Rusia asegura que la explosión en el gasoducto no afectará en el suministro a Europa*
La compañía de transporte de gas Gazprom Trasngas Nizhni Novgorod, operadora del gasoducto que explotó este martes en la* región rusa de Chuvasia*, afirmó que este accidente no afectará los suministros a Europa, ya que para ello se utilizan ramales paralelos.

"El tramo dañado del gasoducto fue aislado. *El transporte de gas a los consumidores se garantiza en su totalidad por gasoductos paralelos*", señaló la empresa en un comunicado citado por Interfax. Según el operador, la brigada de reparaciones ya llegó al lugar de los hechos y *se prepara para comenzar a trabajar*.

Tres personas murieron y una resultó herida a consecuencia de la explosión y el posterior incendio ocurrido en un gasoducto ruso que suministra gas a Europa ubicado en la región rusa de Chuvasia,* unos 750 kilómetros al este de Moscú.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Un video para aquellos que afirman que es una guerra como las que han llevado a cabo los anglos desde el 91.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usan los misiles hasta para cagar, el inversor no debe de estar muy contento.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Que malos son que no quieren suministrar gas a Europa....eso decía por ejemplo Alemania tras el sabotaje del gaseoducto o el tema con la turbina. Pues resulta que podrían haber aprovechado esta explosión para cortar el suministro o reducirlo drásticamente, pero no lo han hecho. Menos mal que no son un socio fiable como suelen decir....
> 
> *Rusia asegura que la explosión en el gasoducto no afectará en el suministro a Europa*
> La compañía de transporte de gas Gazprom Trasngas Nizhni Novgorod, operadora del gasoducto que explotó este martes en la* región rusa de Chuvasia*, afirmó que este accidente no afectará los suministros a Europa, ya que para ello se utilizan ramales paralelos.
> ...



Que suerte tenemos.


----------



## quinciri (20 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299215
> 
> 
> Galilerdo al menos se gana el pan sin poner directamente para quién trabaja, aunque siendo un tio que analiza y postea sobre conflictos y armas y sólo pone muertos rusos ya se ve de donde cojea.
> ...



Von List , no es nada personal pero o sacas el energúmeno ese que ni es capaz de mantener el pulso firme empuñando el arma , o ...

Apelo también a la moderación del foro para que toma debidas medidas ante lo que no es más que cansina y gratuita apologia ( y demasiado alegre difusión) de la violencia.


----------



## piru (20 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Y muchos de esos “indigenistas” y demás ralea tienen abuelos, incluso padres, nacidos directamente en España…



El mismo San Martín era un español hijo de castellanos, su padre era un militar destinado a Río de la Plata que regresó a la península cuando San Martín tenía 5 añitos. La casualidad de haber nacido en Argentina la aprovecharon bien los ingleses para fabricarles un mito fundacional a los criollos. Podemos imaginar a San Martín llegando a Buenos Aires hablando con acento castellano.

Un Zelensky de los muchos que fabrican los anglos.


----------



## Honkler (20 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> El mismo San Martín era un español hijo de castellanos, su padre era un militar destinado a Río de la Plata que regresó a la península cuando San Martín tenía 5 añitos. La casualidad de haber nacido en Argentina la aprovecharon bien los ingleses para fabricarles un mito a los criollos. Podemos imaginar a San Martín llegando a Buenos Aires hablando con acento castellano.
> 
> Un Zelensky de los muchos que fabrican los anglos.



San Martín hablaba como chiquito de la calzada (en andaluz, vamos). Y está demostrado que fue un agente de los ingleses (como bolivar y otros traidores resentidos) para la destrucción y posterior saqueo de los virreinatos. Y lograron ambos objetivos.


----------



## Lego. (20 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> El problema de los rusos es que van a la guerra sin creerselo



Es curioso, la práctica totalidad de tus mensajes están destinados a desprestigiar en el hilo la posición de Rusia.

Edit: tampoco es que me parezca mal, aquí vale todo y esa es la gracia de burbuja. Además yo tampoco estoy casado con nadie y a veces me gustaría ver una reacción más contundente de Rusia contra la casta globalista. Aunque en mi caso no tanto por la via militar como tú, a mi lo que me pone burro es soñar con suspensiones de pagos del estado en las socialdemocracias wokes. 

Sólo lo comento porque me parece chocante.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Dic 2022)

Alemania:

Problemas de mantenimiento con helicóptero Tiger de última generación, 53 bichitos enfermos

Lo mismo con los de transporte NH90 , Noruega devuelve los 14 comprados.

Hansdelblatt.com


----------



## jurbu (20 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Creo que solo hay 5 centrales, una cerrada Chernobil, otra la de Zaporilla en manos rusas así que quedarian 3 opertivas en manos de Kiev.
> 
> Claro que pueden quedarse, no explotan al momento. 2 estan bastante cerca de Polonia, así que pueden pedirles electricidad de emergencia, yo hablo de volar la PRODUCCION no los tendidos o transformadores. Luego que las apaguen, los OTANICOS estan bombardeando directamente la central de Zaporilla y no parece que nadie en occidente ponga el grito en el cielo.
> 
> El problema de los rusos es que van a la guerra sin creerselo ( salvo los del frente claro ) y eso hace que el enemigo se suba a tu chepa.



CIERTO funcionando antes de la guerra había 4 centrales nucleares con *15 reactores* (13,88 GW).

Zaporiyia tiene 6 unidades de potencia luego les quedan a los ucranianos 9 unidades que a principios de diciembre, según Energoatom estaban en parada de emergencia por no poder entregar energía a la red al estar los centros de transformación inutilizados.

Es cierto que la OTAN/USA juega con fuego con Zaporiyia pero USA está muy lejos de Ucrania no como Rusia.





Edito
Las centrales térmicas e hidroeléctricas parece que si han sido atacadas.









Todas las centrales térmicas e hidroeléctricas de Ucrania sufrieron daños tras los ataques rusos


El gobierno de Volodimir Zelensky denunció que las tropas del Kremlin perpetraron ocho oleadas de bombardeos contra las instalaciones generadoras. El Ministerio de Energía recibió órdenes desde la Presidencia para determinar las prioridades en el suministro




www.infobae.com





La importancia de cada tipo de central en tiempos de paz


----------



## Seronoser (20 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que ha pasado en BAJKMUT?
> 
> Dicen los nancys del foro que los orcos se estan retirando



Ha sido llegar Zelensky y los rusos corren despavoridos...en su imaginación


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Al parecer, dos aviones turcos de transporte militar Airbus A400M, bloqueados allí desde el 23 de febrero, han podido finalmente volar hoy desde el aeropuerto Boryspil de Kiev. Ambos aviones llegaron a Borispol la noche del 23 de febrero, pocas horas antes de que Rusia lanzara el SMO. Los aviones supuestamente entregaban "suministros humanitarios" e iban a repatriar a ciudadanos turcos desde Kiev. Debido al cierre del espacio aéreo ucraniano, los aviones acabaron parados en Boryspil durante casi 10 meses, y los miembros de la tripulación se refugiaron en la embajada turca en Kiev.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (20 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me pregunto cada vez que veo uno de esos videos de drones tirando granadas sobre trincheras:
> 
> La granada tarda poquísimo en caer, apenas cuatro o cinco segundos. Eso significa que el dron está bastante bajo, quizá a treinta o cuarenta metros como mucho. ¿No lo oyen a esa distancia? Una granada de esas debe pesar un par de kilos por lo menos, así que el dron no puede ser muy pequeño, necesita cierta potencia y, por tanto, ser relativamente ruidoso.
> 
> Además del ruido, ha de ser visible. Si están teniendo tantas bajas provocadas por ese sistema, ¿por qué no hay en cada grupo un soldado permenentemente vigilando que no aparezca un dron portagranadas? A esa distancia con una buena mira puedes derribarlo antes de que te cague encima.



Date cuenta que al seguir la guerra por tuiter sólo tienes acceso a una parte muy pequeña de la realidad. Desde luego no te van a poner las cientos de veces que ese sistema fracasa. O porque tiraron el dron, porque la granada falla...o simplemente porque la carga explosiva no fue suficiente para causar una baja. Ojo. Esto pasa para los dos bandos. Es simple propaganda de guerra. Por eso me hacía gracia aquel forero que decía que a Rusia le quedaban 300 tanques en total (para toda Rusia jaja) porque había un pavo que iba anotando las bajas de tanques rusos por las fotos que ponían los ucranianos. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manodura79 (20 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Y nadie va a decir nada del pavo ese que viene del año tres mil, y que asegura que mañana vamos a palmar cienes de veces???



Mañana me viene fatal. Sobre todo porque a mí me visitó uno del año 4000 y me dijo que el jueves ganaría El Gordo de Navidad.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "El arsenal de la democracia en peligro - WSJ
> "Estados Unidos tardará años en reponer sus reservas de Javelin, Stinger y misiles de largo alcance", afirma el WSJ.
> 
> El Wall Street Journal también sostiene que Washington necesita cambiar rápidamente su capacidad de producción de armas y municiones tras suministrar a Ucrania si quiere seguir compitiendo con Rusia y China.
> ...



Lo peor es que toda esa mierda no ha valido de nada, ni los javelin, ni los stinger, ni nada de nada.
Los Himars duraron lo que duraron y sí, ahora se usan para bombardear civiles...menudo armamento más guay...
Los patriots, lo vamos a ver pronto, otra antigualla de hace 50 años, que parará un par de misiles y los otros 20 ni los olerá.

Los F-35 cada día hay vídeos de accidentes.
Las tanquetas y vehículos alemanes, están todos estropeados, y eso que tienen menos de 20 años.

La única certeza es que todo lo soviético, ha funcionado a la perfección, tanto para Rusia como para Ucrania.


----------



## Lego. (20 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> o simplemente porque la carga explosiva no fue suficiente para causar una baja



eso me podría haber dado una pista sobre mi mala apreciación. Las explosiones que se ven son minúsculas. O les pilla a medio metro o no hacen casi nada. Si las granadas fuesen de dos kilos, como yo imaginaba, sería otra cosa bien diferente.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Descendientes de supervivientes del Holocausto se reunieron con nazis ucranianos. Y tuvimos una charla sincera.

Una delegación de Azov y sus familiares se reunió con reservistas de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel. Esto, por supuesto, es la cima del marasmo.

Para que conste, el historiador alemán Dieter Pohl escribió que al menos 100.000 ucranianos se unieron a las unidades policiales del Tercer Reich y proporcionaron una ayuda clave a los nazis para contribuir a los fusilamientos masivos de judíos. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Dic 2022)

Francia:

Cierran temporalmente varias plantas de producción aluminio en Saboya por precio gas.

Humanite.fr


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Dic 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: tres aviones de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron derribados en la RPD: dos MiG-29 y un Su-25, además, el enemigo perdió dos helicópteros Mi-8.


----------



## Epicii (20 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Y nadie va a decir nada del pavo ese que viene del año tres mil, y que asegura que mañana vamos a palmar cienes de veces???



Yo vengo del año 3500 y digo que se descubrio que era un charlatan estafador...
Mañana veremos...


----------



## Argentium (20 Dic 2022)

Es una medida de guerra estúpido!!! Estos tipos ya se pasan de pelotudos pero mucho, mucho, mucho, han pasado el ridículo hace rato, las generaciones venideras cuando lean las crónicas de las "políticas rusas contra el enemigo" se van a recontra cagar de risa, esto no cierra por ningún lado, como la retirada de Backmut (o como se escriba) se cierta tendremos que rendir homenaje a Rejon y otros, pero, ahora que lo pienso, no son capaces de neutralizar las baterías que bombardean el Donbás luego de 10 meses!!! Es incompetencia o traición, no hay más. 

*El viceprimer ministro ruso Novak afirma que la limitación del precio del gas en la UE “es una decisión política más, en absoluto económica”.*
15:24 || 20/12/2022


----------



## Argentium (20 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y de Comercio de Hungría, Peter Szijjarto, calificó la propuesta de imponer un tope al precio de los suministros de gas como una medida "dañina, peligrosa y completamente innecesaria" para Europa.



Lo único cierto es que el gas hoy baja otro 8%, atentado a gosoducto mediante, lo demás es pura especulación, por ser fino y no decir que son meras pajas mentales. Saludos


----------



## Honkler (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Descendientes de supervivientes del Holocausto se reunieron con nazis ucranianos. Y tuvimos una charla sincera.
> 
> Una delegación de Azov y sus familiares se reunió con reservistas de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel. Esto, por supuesto, es la cima del marasmo.
> 
> ...



Sarna con gusto… no pica


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

German Elites: EU Crimes to Promote War On Russia, Wreck EU


Written by Tribunus Bruxellae German elites have moved aggressively to destroy anti-war opposition across Europe, and to seize tighter, more corrupt...




southfront.org











Élites alemanas: Crímenes de la UE para promover la guerra contra Rusia y hundir la UE


(Trad. DeepL)
20/12/2022

por _Tribunus Bruxellae_


*Las élites alemanas se han movilizado agresivamente para destruir la oposición antibélica en toda Europa y para hacerse con un control más estricto y corrupto del gobierno de la UE.*

Dos importantes acontecimientos noticiosos recientes, el 7 y el 9 de diciembre -el supuesto "intento de golpe de Estado" alemán y luego los "arrestos por soborno en el Parlamento de la UE"- no son lo que parecen.

Al igual que en la década de 1940, las élites alemanas están arruinando a su propio pueblo ... guerra contra Rusia de nuevo también ... el actual 'Reich' son corporaciones neoliberales y el control del dinero dirigido por alemanes ... corporaciones que buscan nueva frontera 'lebensraum' en el Este y Ucrania, y una demolición esperada de la propia Rusia.

Con agradecimiento a Thomas Roper del 'Anti-Spiegel' de Alemania y John Helmer

_"El odio racial contra los rusos ... está motivando y propagandizando la guerra en Europa, como lo fue el odio racial contra los judíos"_​​- John Helmer​
El 7 de diciembre se produjo un muy publicitado "complot golpista alemán frustrado" en el que estaba implicado un excéntrico aristócrata, el príncipe Heinrich XIII de Reuss. El "complot" parece ser un montaje de las agencias de inteligencia alemanas y de la OTAN, con el objetivo de demonizar el creciente sentimiento anti-guerra en Alemania... ahora representado políticamente por la "Derecha" populista como el partido AfD, la "Izquierda" ahora ultra-pro-guerra contra Rusia, " a causa de LGBT".

3000 agentes de policía llevaron a cabo las redadas ... y encontraron 3 armas. "El fiscal federal alemán dice que el grupo planeaba reclutar a miles de personas, pero sólo había logrado reclutar a ocho personas en su 'brazo militar'".

Lo que sugiere que el "plan de golpe" era una farsa es que los principales medios de comunicación alemanes lo sabían de antemano, con historias listas al instante para rodar ... si hubiera un verdadero "peligro" para las vidas y el gobierno alemanes, los medios de comunicación no habrían sido informados a nivel nacional con antelación de la acción policial.

Se dice que el príncipe Heinrich era un excéntrico inofensivo. Su movimiento, los "Reichsbürgers", afirman que ningún gobierno alemán desde 1918 -ni Weimar, ni los nazis, ni la República de posguerra- es legítimo, porque todos fueron impuestos, sin referéndum. Los Reichsbürgers pretendían que se celebrara un referéndum nacional para legitimar un nuevo gobierno alemán. No cabe duda de que los implicados hicieron algunos comentarios groseros... pero informes creíbles sugieren que el "plan golpista" es una invención.
​_ "El caso Reichsbürger, puede servir ahora como otro pretexto para tirar la democracia por la ventana"_​​_ "Tagesspiegel ha informado que 'un grupo tan grande de personas rara vez ha sido informado de antemano' sobre una redada policial"_​​_ "Todo nos parece completamente exagerado", dijo Alexander Marquier, redactor jefe de Cicero Magazine_​​_ "Parece una campaña de relaciones públicas"_​






El 9 de diciembre se produjo la tan cacareada "detención de miembros del Parlamento de la UE implicados en sobornos con Qatar". Esto de nuevo parece un proyecto de la OTAN y la agencia de inteligencia alemana, con el objetivo de desacreditar al Parlamento de la UE y las muchas voces contra la guerra (también anti-vacunas, etc) entre sus 705 miembros.

Aunque la mayoría son pro-guerra y pro-establishment, también hay muchos disidentes dando discursos y publicando tweets y videos con puntos de vista divergentes, contra la guerra, contra la corrupción, y más.

El Parlamento Europeo es el "cañón suelto" de las instituciones de la UE, la única parte de la tríada de la UE que no está bajo estricto control alemán, en comparación con la Comisión de la UE, bajo el dictado autoritario de la alemana Ursula Von der Leyen, y el Consejo de la UE de 27 jefes de gobierno nacionales, todos sometidos a la intimidación alemana. El personal de la Comisión Europea admite: _"Los alemanes lo dirigen todo aquí"_.

El soborno y la compra de influencias parecen tener lugar todo el tiempo en la UE... uno recuerda los documentos filtrados en los que Soros y sus organizaciones se jactaban de tener a 226 miembros del Parlamento de la UE en el bolsillo de Soros: LINK

Sin embargo, es ahora cuando se persigue el tráfico de influencias en el Parlamento de la UE en medio de una gran tormenta mediática, como ocurrió con las redadas en Alemania dos días antes.

Bruselas es la segunda ciudad más espiada del mundo, sólo por detrás de Nueva York con las Naciones Unidas. Obviamente, las agencias de inteligencia sabían desde hace tiempo lo que Qatar y otros países estaban haciendo. Qatar es una nación árabe musulmana del Golfo, un blanco perfecto para una campaña de desprestigio dirigida por la OTAN y Alemania contra el propio Parlamento. Ursula von der Leyen cacareó sobre la "ética" del Parlamento, aunque ella misma tiene graves problemas de "ética", como se explica a continuación.

Parece que a las visitas a Qatar se les permitió seguir adelante durante un tiempo, y de repente BOOM el Parlamento de la UE está desacreditado como el "lugar donde los eurodiputados aceptan enormes sobornos" ... Ahora, las voces contra la guerra y contra la corrupción en el Parlamento de la UE, están permanentemente manchadas para los próximos años.







Aunque la protesta pública forzó el anuncio de la investigación del Fiscal de la UE por delitos relacionados con Pfizer y las vacunas covídicas, incluyendo 'sí-mi-marido-está-en-el-negocio-de-vacunas' la Presidenta de la Comisión de la UE Ursula von der Leyen, esos fiscales parecen ir bastante despacio ... y parecen bastante reacios a hacer nada en contra de la dictadora alemana de la burocracia de la UE. LINK

Un ciudadano polaco ha presentado una denuncia formal contra Ursula von der Leyen, acusándola de utilizar indebidamente su cargo en la UE para apoyar presuntos delitos de soborno y extorsión cometidos por ministros del gobierno belga, entre ellos el ministro belga de Sanidad, Frank Vandenbroucke, promotor del negocio de las vacunas en el que participa Heiko von der Leyen, y "amigo íntimo" de Pfizer, al igual que Ursula LINK.

Se sospecha que hay una cadena de subcontratos desde Pfizer hasta la empresa del marido de Ursula, Heiko von der Leyen... o bien que los millones fluirán hacia Heiko por esta vía, una vez que Ursula deje su alto cargo en la UE a finales de 2024.

Los delitos en las oficinas de las instituciones de la UE están bajo la jurisdicción de los ministros del gobierno belga ... que controlan y restringen a la policía belga, y que de hecho ya han bloqueado a la Policía Federal belga para que no investigue los delitos del socio de Ursula en la promoción de vacunas, Frank Vandenbroucke.







Así que parece que la asociación de corrupción de Ursula von der Leyen con los ministros belgas, le impedirá ser procesada por cualquier acto criminal que llevó a cabo con Pfizer y las compañías de vacunas, los amigos ministros del gobierno belga de Von der Leyen capaces de bloquear a la policía belga de hacer algo contra ella.


----------



## millie34u (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZARGON (20 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ya sé que hay negros en Uruguay, todavía me acuerdo de Olivera, que vago era el cabrón. Iba andando a sacar los corners incluso perdiendo, y luego no llegaba ni al primer palo
> 
> Pero no hay población indígena o mestiza como en Argentina



En Uruguay los ultimos indios fueron exterminados en 1830


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Dic 2022)

*Brigada de montaña de las AFU acabó en una bolsa de fuego cerca de Soledar*: detalles

En los días 16 y 17 de diciembre, unidades de la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas intentaron atacar posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas cerca del triángulo Yakovlevka-Bilogorovka-Veseloye, a 10 km de Soledar. Las unidades de la brigada de montaña perdieron unos 250 hombres entre muertos y heridos graves mientras intentaban llevar a cabo un reconocimiento.

Según Crónica Militar, las pérdidas totales de la 128ª Brigada tras su traslado a Soledar se multiplicaron por diez en comparación con la ofensiva de verano debido a la falta de apoyo de artillería y tanques.
En el verano de 2022, debido a ello, la brigada cayó en la bolsa de fuego del ejército ruso cerca de la aldea de Sukhoy Stavok.

La peculiaridad de la táctica de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de crear bolsas de fuego es que el punto de acceso de la columna de las AFU queda bloqueado por el fuego de barrera de la artillería, tras lo cual las fuerzas ucranianas ya no pueden retirarse con seguridad.

La 128ª brigada de las AFU nunca pudo recuperar sus pérdidas tras las derrotas sufridas cerca de Jerson. La brigada fue trasladada a Soledar con un batallón de tanques sin personal y prácticamente sin artillería pesada.

En su lugar, la formación fue reforzada con APC ligeros YPR-765 y M113, así como BMP-2 y vehículos blindados turcos Kirpi sin protección adecuada.

El uso de estos vehículos para desplazarse en otoño e invierno sólo es posible en carreteras y éstas están bajo el control de fuego de los cañones Hyacinth-S y Msta-S de las fuerzas rusas.

El esquema de ataque de los batallones ligeros de la 128ª Brigada copia casi por completo las tácticas veraniegas de las AFU, debido a lo cual la unidad sufrió pérdidas en la región de Jerson y casi fue destruida en una bolsa de fuego cerca de la aldea de Sukhoy Stavok. Además las bajas de la unidad se ven afectadas por la baja cualificación de los reclutas.

Antes de ser enviada a Soledar, la brigada recibió un gran número de reclutas recientemente movilizados sin experiencia de combate. Muchos soldados no están formados para tratar eficazmente las heridas y no saben utilizar medicamentos hemostáticos y antishock.

Suscríbase a Crónica Militar


----------



## EUROPIA (20 Dic 2022)

Al loro, el idioma ruso es un idioma de propaganda, de agresión y de crimenes de guerra.

De donde han sacado a la gentuza de Refugiados ucranianos de Zaragoza?


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Sin duda, la UE podría hacer mucho más bien gastando el billón de dólares que ha perdido, lo que evidentemente sería una fracción menor de lo que la UE seguiría perdiendo. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que evaluar las pérdidas de la UE se asemeja a evaluar las pérdidas de un vasallo que está obligado a pagar impuestos a su señor y a poner el número necesario de hombres para las guerras que el señor hace, aunque al vasallo no le guste e incurra en diversos costes financieros.
Para debatir en qué podría la UE gastar provechosamente 1 billón de dólares en pérdidas, la UE tendría que ser una entidad movida por su propio beneficio. Y cuando los imperativos sean los intereses estadounidenses -le guste o no a la UE- los europeos pagarán una parte sustancial del coste de la guerra en curso. Es el precio que hay que pagar por la falta de soberanía y el estatus de vasallo. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Como que no deja poner link, entiendo que para ti sea tecnología alienígena, dale a la cadenita.



tira tu la cadenita pero la del vater a ver si te vas al estercolero, por cierto se te nota escocido con lo del valle de los caidos, eh fachinazi?


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> HUY, los suizos se huelen quien va a perder la guerra, menudos son esos con los negocios.
> Al principio se subieron el carro del robo a gran escala de activos rusos, ahora ya no lo ven tan claro.



Lo del robo de activos rusos es primero una lerdez más de los rusos de dejar tanto dinero en bancos Otanicos antes de iniciar la operación pero sobre todo es un acto criminal de los satánicos que demuestra que son puros delincuentes al estilo mafioso.

Espero que ningún país de fuera de Satán deje un duro en bancos de USA/OTAN so pena que sea robado/expoliado cuando a ellos les dé el aire o no obedezcan sus órdenes.
El autollamado "occidente" es una organización criminal y delictiva en su conjunto


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Descendientes de supervivientes del Holocausto se reunieron con nazis ucranianos. Y tuvimos una charla sincera.
> 
> Una delegación de Azov y sus familiares se reunió con reservistas de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel. Esto, por supuesto, es la cima del marasmo.
> 
> ...



me pregunto en qué consistirá esa charla sincera
entonces las "victimas" del holocausto, lo pongo entre comillas porque muchos están muertos y estos son sus descendientes, son sionazis no? ya me ha quedado claro ya


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Las unidades PMC de Wagner siguen avanzando hacia Kleshcheyevka, el próximo cruce defensivo difícil de las AFU al sur de Bakhmut.

La complejidad de su asalto se debe a:

▪ la diferencia de altitud;
▪ el sistema desarrollado de fortalezas alrededor de la aldea;
▪ la preparación del territorio del propio pueblo para una defensa prolongada.

En Kleshcheevka, se excavan pasadizos de comunicación entre las casas, se mina el terreno, se crean fortificaciones y puntos de tiro a largo plazo y se colocan erizos antitanque y otros obstáculos de ingeniería en las calles.

Un bastión importante al noroeste de Kleshcheyevka es particularmente difícil. Está situada en un emplazamiento elevado y proporciona una buena cobertura tanto al propio pueblo como al sureste del mismo, que se encuentra en una zona baja. Además, la fortaleza está cubierta por una masa de agua en el lado norte de la aldea.

Por lo tanto, a pesar del tamaño relativamente pequeño de Kleshcheevka, no hay que esperar que su asalto sea un paseo fácil. Pero los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner están preparados para ello.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Dic 2022)

El jefe de los Wagners, Prigozhin, está también en Bakhmut y quiere reunirse con Zelensky

El que no está ni se le espera es Putin









*Пригожин записал видеообращение к Зеленскому "из Бахмута" и предложил встретиться*
В телеграм-канале «Пресс-служба Пригожина» появилось видео с пояснением, что его попросил распространить основатель ЧВК «Вагнер» Евгений Пригожин




www.mk.ru

"*Prigozhin grabó un mensaje de video a Zelensky "desde Bakhmut" y se ofreció a reunirse con él *


----------



## coscorron (20 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo peor es que toda esa mierda no ha valido de nada, ni los javelin, ni los stinger, ni nada de nada.
> Los Himars duraron lo que duraron y sí, ahora se usan para bombardear civiles...menudo armamento más guay...
> Los patriots, lo vamos a ver pronto, otra antigualla de hace 50 años, que parará un par de misiles y los otros 20 ni los olerá.
> 
> ...



La unica certeza es que hay una guerra y ahora mismo a cada bando le cuesta horrores avanzar un metro ... Las armas no funcionaran pero aunque sea a pedradas se estan matando de lo lindo y a nosotros nos han jodido ya más de un 15 de poder adquisito en menos de año y medio y en breve a tu gobierno la UE le va a decir que ponga orden en el deficit y vas a ver las risas ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



@terro6666 puto mentiroso fachinazi desinformador, Zele como siempre haciendo 3dfakes


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

Mapas antiguos, instrucciones de Wikipedia y objetivos imposibles: así fracasó el plan de Putin


Una investigación del New York Times repasa los errores que llevaron a uno de los ejércitos más poderosos del mundo a fallar en su objetivo de invadir Ucrania.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## coscorron (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las unidades PMC de Wagner siguen avanzando hacia Kleshcheyevka, el próximo cruce defensivo difícil de las AFU al sur de Bakhmut.
> 
> La complejidad de su asalto se debe a:
> 
> ...



Justamente por la diferencia de altitud es por lo que desde Klescheevka es importante ya que te da control visual de los alrededores ... Pero en un caso similar que era Vesela Dolyna se tiraron atascados casí un mes para conseguir llegar al asentamiento.


----------



## Argentium (20 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, Rusia le sigue vendiendo petróleo incluso a Estados Unidos.
> Y me parece bien.
> 
> Es un proveedor fiable, y recordemos que Rusia, no está en guerra con nadie a día de hoy.
> Los que tendrán que justificar que le compran petróleo a un estado terrorista, según ellos, son los europeos.



Lamentablemente se están quedando sin argumentos, y repito, están haciendo el ridículo, y si Rusia NO ESTA en guerra con nadie, Occidente SÍ está en guerra con Rusia, y por lo visto, no escatiman ningún esfuerzo en provocar a Rusia y a los rusos el mayor daño posible, en lo económico y en lo militar, mejor que se vayan enterando en el Kremlin porque, como ya dije, esos terminan como Sadam o como Kadaffi, en la guerra poner día si y día también la otra mejilla tiene un final cantado, la derrota, Ucrania va a quedar destruida pero Rusia va detrás de seguir en ésta línea de buenísmo y de proveedor fiable... del enemigo, seamos serios, saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Es mas probable que esto se haya filmado en un crater en la luna que en Artemovsk



Incongruencias del video.
1.- No se oye artillería de fondo, siendo una zona disputada y de continuos combates,
2.- El único distintivo que se ve en la manga de un soldado creo que es el de los "lobos grises", no se si eso han estado en Artemovsk
3.- Los fotógrafos llevan gorra, lo normal es que llevaran casco o se lo hubieran sacado para trabajar, pero no llevar gorra, es incompatible con el casco o lo uno o lo otro.


----------



## Peineto (20 Dic 2022)

mpr21.info 

*Ursula von der Leyen financia un laboratorio de su marido con 320 millones de euros - mpr21*
Redacción

2–3 minutos


El laboratorio Orgenesis, dirigido por Heiko von der Leyen, recibió 320 millones de euros de financiación de la Comisión Europea, que preside su esposa, Ursula von der Leyen.
En una carta dirigida al Comisario Europeo de Transparencia, siete eurodiputados exigen una investigación de las actividades empresariales de Heiko von der Leyen, en un momento en que el Parlamento Europeo acaba de verse sacudido por un grave caso de corrupción.
“Estamos especialmente preocupados por las informaciones aparecidas en la prensa italiana y alemana sobre la actividad comercial en países de la UE de Orgenesis Inc, una empresa estadounidense que emplea al Sr. Heiko von der Leyen, esposo de la Presidenta de la Comisión Europea”, dice el escrito.
Heiko von der Leyen asumió su cargo en septiembre de 2020. Era miembro del consejo de supervisión de una fundación que recibió más de 300 millones de euros de financiación de la Comisión Europea. Ante la presión mediática, Heiko von der Leyen dimitió finalmente de su cargo, pero su empresa sigue formando parte de la fundación.
“Según los medios de comunicación italianos, aunque el Sr. Von der Leyen ha dimitido del comité de supervisión de la fundación, Orgenesis Italy S.R.L. sigue formando parte del proyecto y recibe subvenciones de 200.000 euros anuales del Plan de Recuperación y Resiliencia italiano. Los periodistas también señalan que Orgenesis Inc. y sus filiales europeas no están inscritas en el registro de transparencia de la Unión Europea”, denuncian los eurodiputados.
“El marido de la Presidenta de la Comisión Europea tiene un destacado papel directivo como director médico y consejero delegado de una empresa privada, implicada en proyectos financiados o cofinanciados por programas europeos, por tanto con dinero público. Las preguntas de los ciudadanos de la UE y sus representantes sobre posibles conflictos son legítimas”, afirman.
Los eurodiputados piden al Comisario de Transparencia que investigue si los cargos directivos de Heiko Von der Leyen son compatibles con el papel institucional de su esposa, Ursula von der Leyen.
Orgenesis es una empresa biotecnológica que investiga terapias génicas y celulares.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Al loro, el idioma ruso es un idioma de propaganda, de agresión y de crimenes de guerra.
> 
> De donde han sacado a la gentuza de Refugiados ucranianos de Zaragoza?



eso dice el gobierno de España y sus secuaces catalanes sobre el Español


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Mapas antiguos, instrucciones de Wikipedia y objetivos imposibles: así fracasó el plan de Putin
> 
> 
> Una investigación del New York Times repasa los errores que llevaron a uno de los ejércitos más poderosos del mundo a fallar en su objetivo de invadir Ucrania.
> ...



Una investigación de los servicios de desinformación usanos revela...


----------



## coscorron (20 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Lo único cierto es que el gas hoy baja otro 8%, atentado a gosoducto mediante, lo demás es pura especulación, por ser fino y no decir que son meras pajas mentales. Saludos



Yo no se como podéis decir que el gas baja ... En 2021 el precio medio fue de 25 euros, y en Febrero de este año era 75 y hablamos de que baja cuando se queda en el entorno de 100 ...??? Rusia hace un año o incluso menos firmaría de antemano venderte el gas al tope que se han fijado 180... Ni en sus sueños se hubieran imaginado vendertelo a ese precio. Que no este a 300 euros el MWh no quiere decir que no nos estemos arruinando igualmente, parecemos tontos.


----------



## Tusade (20 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> la OTAN



Me importa una mierda lo que haga o deje de hacer la OTAN.

Aquí hablamos de un país que ha invadido a sangre y fuego a otro país vecino, causando destrucción, genocidios y cometiendo crímenes de guerra en el proceso. Y eso no tiene ninguna puta justificación, más allá de las fantasías imperialistas de la enanita acomplejada del Kremlin.


----------



## Malevich (20 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> En Uruguay los ultimos indios fueron exterminados en 1830



La matanza de Salsipuedes.


----------



## Malevich (20 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Incongruencias del video.
> 1.- No se oye artillería de fondo, siendo una zona disputada y de continuos combates,
> 2.- El único distintivo que se ve en la manga de un soldado creo que es el de los "lobos grises", no se si eso han estado en Artemovsk
> 3.- Los fotógrafos llevan gorra, lo normal es que llevaran casco o se lo hubieran sacado para trabajar, pero no llevar gorra, es incompatible con el casco o lo uno o lo otro.



¿Lobos Grises no es el nombre del partido fascista panturco?


----------



## saturnin1 (20 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos pueden reconocer los intereses kurdos dentro de Turquía…ya puestos.
> 
> Si Rusia apoyase a los kurdos con armas como hace la OTAN en Ucrania, Erdogan tendría un problema grave…desde Siria es muy fácil dotarles de todo tipo de juguetes…



*Interesante respuesta maestro.*


----------



## El_Suave (20 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> eso me podría haber dado una pista sobre mi mala apreciación. Las explosiones que se ven son minúsculas. O les pilla a medio metro o no hacen casi nada. Si las granadas fuesen de dos kilos, como yo imaginaba, sería otra cosa bien diferente.



Lo que viene a ser una granada de mano. Y por supuesto sus explosiones son muy letales a bastante más de medio metro. Ampliamente comprobado desde la granada Mills de 1915.

¿Como lanzas con la mano una granada de dos kilos?. Te cae a unos pasos y te mata.

Granada Mills:


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

Rusia y China intentan debilitar la alianza de la OTAN - Embajador de EE.UU. ante la OTAN

"Estos dos (Rusia y China) comparten cada vez más un conjunto de herramientas que deberían preocupar a la OTAN", declaró Julianne Smith al Financial Times, instando a los miembros de la alianza a redoblar sus esfuerzos contra Moscú y Pekín.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Castellano (20 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Al loro, el idioma ruso es un idioma de propaganda, de agresión y de crimenes de guerra.
> 
> De donde han sacado a la gentuza de Refugiados ucranianos de Zaragoza?



Profesora en colegio opusino.




https://es.linkedin.com/in/oksana-terlyga-lutsenko-0a45b2124


----------



## _LoKy_ (20 Dic 2022)

Marinka. Según datos operativos, el 80% del asentamiento ya ha sido liberado. Los combates urbanos se han trasladado hacia el oeste. El avance de nuestras fuerzas sin embargo es complicado. Los militantes del régimen ucraniano tratan de hacer llegar nuevos refuerzos, pero la línea de suministro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania está prácticamente cortada.

@epoddubny


----------



## Peineto (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las unidades PMC de Wagner siguen avanzando hacia Kleshcheyevka, el próximo cruce defensivo difícil de las AFU al sur de Bakhmut.
> 
> La complejidad de su asalto se debe a:
> 
> ...




Aquí lo pueden ver mejor.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Пригожин записал видеообращение к Зеленскому "из Бахмута" и предложил встретиться*
> В телеграм-канале «Пресс-служба Пригожина» появилось видео с пояснением, что его попросил распространить основатель ЧВК «Вагнер» Евгений Пригожин
> 
> 
> ...



  Ha utilizado el mismo truco cinematográfico que los ukis...

Y si Putin - que no es de hacer paripés con estas cosas- siguiera la corriente,
Le ponen con un fondo adecuado, nos partiríamos la polla todo cristo con la vaina...
Ya puestos, al que si le veo 'haciendo una escena de "Bakhmut" es al Medveded.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Rusia no ha atacado a nadie, Peskov dixit.....será japuta...


----------



## Argentium (20 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> ¿a que hora se acaba la gasolina en España y se apaga la Luz en Alemania?



Y porqué iba a suceder eso si tenemos en Rusia un proveedor confiable???


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La unica certeza es que hay una guerra y ahora mismo a cada bando le cuesta horrores avanzar un metro ... Las armas no funcionaran pero aunque sea a pedradas se estan matando de lo lindo y a nosotros nos han jodido ya más de un 15 de poder adquisito en menos de año y medio y en breve a tu gobierno la UE le va a decir que ponga orden en el deficit y vas a ver las risas ...



Ahí está lagracia "No avanza nada", pero está destrozando toda la economía europea,
está sacando a India de la alianza QUAD imperial y logrando que Arrabia Saudita 
se aleje de occidente...Así que, no está nada mal para ser tan torpes...¿No?


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (20 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ha utilizado el mismo truco cinematográfico que los ukis...
> 
> Y si Putin - que no es de hacer paripés con estas cosas- siguiera la corriente,
> Le ponen con un fondo adecuado, nos partiríamos la polla todo cristo con la vaina...
> Ya puestos, al que si le veo 'haciendo una escena de "Bakhmut" es al Medveded.



Sino fuera que están muriendo miles de inocentes y otros muchos miles viendo su vida destrozada esto es un mero sainete, la guerra del Manolo y el Benito, penoso.


----------



## Peineto (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia y China intentan debilitar la alianza de la OTAN - Embajador de EE.UU. ante la OTAN
> 
> "Estos dos (Rusia y China) comparten cada vez más un conjunto de herramientas que deberían preocupar a la OTAN", declaró Julianne Smith al Financial Times, instando a los miembros de la alianza a redoblar sus esfuerzos contra Moscú y Pekín.
> 
> ...



Otra descubridora de la fórmula del pan con tomate.La embajadora perpétua en la OTANNATO, gran experta en el tema. Vean en la Wiki:








Julianne Smith - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




*Education*
Smith earned a Bachelor of Arts in communications and French from Xavier University and a Master of Arts in international relations from American University. She also studied French at the University of Paris, Sorbonne for a year and German at the Ludwig Maximilian University of Munich for one year.[1]


----------



## Alfonso29 (20 Dic 2022)

Claro que si, una ciudad en plena disputa en donde ahora mismo hay los combates más intensos de la guerra y el comediante va tranquilamente de visita, la propaganda es cada vez más mala, al nivel del ucraniano que derribó un misil de crucero ruso con una ametralladora pkm


----------



## terro6666 (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @terro6666 puto mentiroso fachinazi desinformador, Zele como siempre haciendo 3dfakes



Hagamos caso de la "opinión" como el mismo twitero dice de un twitero random.


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Starobel
Situación a las 20.00 horas del 20 de diciembre de 2022*

En el sector de Kupyan-Svatovka, las tropas rusas están llevando a cabo una ofensiva de posición sobre las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Dvurechnoye y Petropavlovka. La 14ª brigada ucraniana sufrió pérdidas durante los combates.

▪ Se han desplegado refuerzos del 3er batallón de la 14ª Brigada del Ejército Ucraniano para reforzar las posiciones en torno a Sinkovka y Berestovoye, y se ha desplegado un sistema de misiles antiaéreos en Pervomayskoye.

▪ Unidades de la Brigada Mecanizada 92, del Batallón 134 114 y del Batallón 202 103 han equipado puestos de observación en la línea Orlyanka - Yagodnoye. Desde sus posiciones operan regularmente vehículos aéreos no tripulados de pequeño tamaño.

En la zona de Liman, el mando de la agrupación táctica de Liman de las AFU se prepara para una ofensiva a gran escala sobre Dibrowa con el objetivo de alcanzar más lejos Kremenna y la carretera Svatovo-Kremenna.

▪ Formaciones de las divisiones 80ª y 95ª de las AFU han llegado a la línea Makiivka-Ploshchanka-Terny. Se enviaron proyectiles de mortero y artillería a Yatskivka.

▪ Aviones tácticos Su-27 y MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana prestan apoyo aéreo a las tropas terrestres desde el aeródromo de Mirgorod, en la región de Poltava.

La situación en la dirección Starobelsk actualmente no ha cambiado. A lo largo de todo el frente se están librando batallas de posición y una guerra activa de contrabatería con el uso de helicópteros y pequeños UAV de reconocimiento.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se preparan para una ofensiva sobre Kremenna, acumulando una reserva de ataque en la retaguardia, en la zona de Liman. Mientras tanto, en la línea Dibrova-Makiivka, tanto los militares rusos como las formaciones ucranianas realizan salidas regulares aprovechando las brechas en las líneas defensivas.

En la retaguardia, en el centro de Ucrania, se están reabasteciendo 28 tanques M-55S eslovenos a la recién formada 47ª Brigada Mecanizada. Se está formando al personal en el uso de vehículos de la era soviética.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

Nouriel Roubini, aquel que hizo sonar la alarma sobre la burbuja de 2008, dice:

*'El mundo está en un choque de trenes en cámara lenta'* - Nouriel Roubini

Y, apunta sobre la 4ª revolución industrial (la fusión nuclear, sobre todo), _*único
salvavidas del capitalismo para poder continuar su hegemonía*_ ( mi punto)
pues que no llegará a tiempo para ese esperado 'milagro'.



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











‘World is on a slow-motion train wreck’ – Nouriel Roubini


The world is facing a host of new threats, which may drive it back to the times of wars, pandemics and famine, Nouriel Roubini warns




www.rt.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hagamos caso de la "opinión" como el mismo twitero dice de un twitero random.



comete esto:
Ansotegi `★ˎ☭ on Twitter: "https://t.co/ZMoCkfOdOP" / Twitter


----------



## terro6666 (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> comete esto:
> Ansotegi `★ˎ☭ on Twitter: "https://t.co/ZMoCkfOdOP" / Twitter



Veo que ya has aprendido a poner links, bien por ti.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> comete esto:
> Ansotegi `★ˎ☭ on Twitter: "https://t.co/ZMoCkfOdOP" / Twitter


----------



## millie34u (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Nouriel Roubini, aquel que hizo sonar la alarma sobre la burbuja de 2008, dice:
> 
> *'El mundo está en un choque de trenes en cámara lenta'* - Nouriel Roubini
> 
> ...



Añadir ,al respecto de la descripción de Nouriel Roubini, que es por lo que hemos llegado aquí. 
Así que, la pandemia y la guerra, es la excusa de lo que iba a suceder de todas maneras....


----------



## EsDeDinamita (20 Dic 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Me importa una mierda lo que haga o deje de hacer la OTAN.
> 
> Aquí hablamos de un país que ha invadido a sangre y fuego a otro país vecino, causando destrucción, genocidios y cometiendo crímenes de guerra en el proceso. Y eso no tiene ninguna puta justificación, más allá de las fantasías imperialistas de la enanita acomplejada del Kremlin.



Siga así amigo, como los borricos.


----------



## Argentium (20 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Mirad como son los argentinos, que cuando declararon la independencia, en Argentina un tercio de la población eran negros. Los usaron como carne de cañón en sus guerras, por eso muchos negros morían, pero en verdad la mayoría huían hacia Brasil, Ecuador, Bolivia o Perú.



No huían los negros de las Provincias Unidas del Río de la Plata, es qué, simplemente, en la Asamblea del año 1813 se abolió la esclavitud, entonces los negros esclavos fueron libres y se marcharon por lo general al hoy Uruguay, en ese entonces todavía parte de las Provincias Unidas, la Argentina como tal en ese entonces NO existía) en el departamento que se llama Colonia, una colonia de negros libres se juntaron y formaron una comunidad. Por tanto su afirmación es falsa. Saludos


----------



## Tusade (20 Dic 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Siga así amigo, como los borricos.



Como los borricos es aplaudir el genocidio de la mafiosa Putona en Ucrania y rebuznar propaganda del RussiaToday.

¿Qué parte de "cometer un puto genocidio está mal" no entiendes?


----------



## arriondas (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @terro6666 puto mentiroso fachinazi desinformador, Zele como siempre haciendo 3dfakes



Andan diciendo por ahí que en realidad el vídeo se ha rodado en Jarkov, que algunos de los edificios que salen en él no son de Artemovsk/Bajmut ni de coña, que no tiene esa clase de edificios.

De ser así, sería otro intento de manipulación, y los Yagos tragándoselo sin necesidad de echarle aceite o mayonesa.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> En la retaguardia, en el centro de Ucrania, se están reabasteciendo *28 tanques M-55S *eslovenos a la recién formada 47ª Brigada Mecanizada. Se está formando al personal en el uso de vehículos de la era soviética.



Joder, ya están con los t55 de la década de los 50.
Están a un paso de recuperar los t34.

La poderosa OTAN


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Andan diciendo por ahí que en realidad el vídeo se ha rodado en Jarkov, que algunos de los edificios que salen en él no son de Artemovsk/Bajmut ni de coña, que no tiene esa clase de edificios.
> 
> De ser así, sería otro intento de manipulación, y los Yagos tragándoselo sin necesidad de echarle aceite o mayonesa.



si. pero el tonto de arriba es subnormal, troll de mala monta y sionazi lo tiene todo


----------



## Harman (20 Dic 2022)

La geranización de Kiev de ayer parece haber tenido un efecto aún más inmediato que el ataque masivo del viernes. Hay una energía miserable, muchos lugares han estado sin ella desde ayer por la mañana. Tampoco había electricidad suficiente para las bombas de agua: el agua se acabó esta mañana. Algunas -hasta ahora comparativamente pocas, en torno al 5% de la población- centrales de calderas también están cerrando una a una, con las comprensibles consecuencias para la calefacción. Y nadie tiene prisa por dar respuestas al pueblo sobre cuánto va a durar esto.

En conjunto, parece la superposición mutua de dos déficits: la generación local y la capacidad de las líneas que alimentan la ciudad desde el exterior. Lo que queda ya empieza a ser insuficiente para el soporte vital más crítico - y la reserva de seguridad del sistema, que permite recoger lo que ha sido derribado, ha desaparecido en su mayor parte desde hace más de dos meses.

Así que sigue y sigue. Para que los gigantes se sintieran satisfechos con la situación humanitaria de Donetsk con entrega a domicilio, se convencieron de que mañana no sería mejor, sino que solo sería peor, y comenzaron a convertirse en el ala de la nobleza hasta el pan europeo. Es necesario jugar la carta de la gran ola de refugiados de invierno, sus consecuencias para los pan y los algodones prometen ser, si no estratégicos, al menos de gran calibre.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Honkler (20 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Joder, ya están con los t55 de la década de los 50.
> Están a un paso de recuperar los t34.
> 
> La poderosa OTAN



Están rebañando el fondo a base de bien…


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Lobos Grises no es el nombre del partido fascista panturco?



Si y también:
Los temibles «lobos grises» de Kiev 

además de llamar "lobo gris" a un aviador ucraniano ya fallecido:








El triste final para el “Lobo gris”: el as del aire que murió a bordo de un avión de USD 40 millones en medio de la invasión a Ucrania


El mítico comandante falleció en pleno vuelo cuando fue alcanzado por misiles rusos




www.infobae.com


----------



## Clavisto (20 Dic 2022)

- ¿Hoy es el día más corto del año, no? -dijo uno.
- Sí -dijo otro.
- No -dije yo- El día más corto del año, al igual que el más largo, es dos o tres días antes del solsticio. 
- Ya está Kufisto tocando los cojones.
- Lo leí en algún sitio. 
- No leas tanto, anda. 
- Y luego -proseguí sin darme por enterado- hay tres días en los que el sol permanece estable y no va para adelante ni para atrás, cosa que culmina en Navidad. De ahí todo el rollo de la resurrección de Cristo...
- Joder...
- Para que habrás dicho nada
- ...que se hace efectiva en el día 26 cuando el sol inicia un nuevo ascenso en los cielos. Las saturnales romanas, vamos; un trasunto de los misterios egipcios y babilónicos.
- ¿Pero de qué coño estás hablando?
- Lo vi en un vídeo.
- No veas tantos vídeos y ponme otra copa. ¿Quieres tu una? - preguntó al otro.
- Pues sí.
- Tómate tú otra, Kufisto.
- Gracias. 

Bebimos. Una tranquila tarde en el bar. Afuera el día estaba gris, aunque no frío. Todavía no ha hecho frío de verdad. 

- Ya llegará enero -dijo el pagador.
- Me encanta enero -dije yo.
- Lo raro seria que no te encantara.
- Es un mes fuerte, implacable, destructor...
- ¿Qué coño te pasa hoy?
- La madre que lo parió
- ...necesario para la renovación de la vida, para separar el grano de la paja, para mayor gloria del porvenir...Enero es un antes y un después, algo así como el "Master of puppets" de Metallica.
- ¡Hombre, por fin dices algo que no es una gilipollez! ¡MASTER, MASTER! ¡Ponlo, joder!

Lo puse. Sonaron los primeros acordes de "Battery"

- ¡Qué discazo!
- Sí, pero...
- ¿Pero qué? ¡No me jodas, Kufisto!
- Pues que ahora lo celebramos por un mero ejercicio de nostalgia. Incluso ellos, cuando lo tocan en directo, parecen hastiados.
- Es normal. Han pasado muchos años. ¿No pretenderás que lo hagan con ese entusiasmo?
- No, claro -respondí- Ni tú, ni yo ni este tenemos la fuerza de aquel tiempo. Por eso digo que fue un discazo. Fue.
- Es un clásico.
- Puede. Pero hoy los clásicos están llenos de polvo.
- No Metallica.
- También ellos lo estarán.

Bebimos. Puse tres copas. Quité el Master para pinchar una emisora del Rock en Spotyfi. Sonó "Rain" de The Cult.

- ¡Qué bandaza! -dije.
- Sí
- ¡Y cuantos bandazos dieron! -proseguí- Ese fue su gran error. Es lo que pasa cuando uno quiere estar siempre a la moda.
- ¿Pero no acabas de decir, Kufisto maldito, que los clásicos duermen hoy bajo montañas de polvo?
- Sí -dije- pero quien lleva una línea, su línea, puede hacer experimentos más o menos exitosos que quieras que no tendrán su sello. Es un poco lo que pasa con Led Zeppelin.
- ¡Hombre, no vas a compararme a Led Zeppelin con The Cult!
- ¡No, claro que no! Son incomparables bajo cualquier parámetro...Led Zeppelin le dio forma al barro informe del Rock, hizo una especie de canon, por así decirlo. A partir de entonces y hasta hoy en día, si te fijas bien, todo en el Rock son variantes de Led Zeppelin.
- ¡Bueno...! Ya sé que te gustan mucho y tal, pero decir tanto...
- ¡No, es así! Y de hecho hace años que apenas los escucho. No por nada, sino porque no oigo música fuera del bar...Aparte que para mi la mejor banda de todas, como ya sabes, son Los Beatles. Pero en Rock no hay nadie como Led Zeppelin. Y es más: no habrá nadie como Led Zeppelin.
- Hay muchas bandas de rock por ahí que pegan de la hostia...Gente nueva que hace cosas cojonudas.
- ¡Sí, si no te quito la razón! Existen. Oigo mucha música en el bar, echo muchas horas aquí, Spotyfi es una maravilla y tengo amigos como vosotros que me recomiendan cosas buenas de verdad pero...
- ¿Pero qué?
- Pues que el tiempo del Rock ya pasó. Y no de ahora. La última gran banda del Rock, la última banda que mandó sobre la Tierra fueron los Guns and Roses. Y de eso hace treinta años.
- "Que treinta años no es nada y feliz la mirada..."
- Pon una ronda, Kufisto. 
- ¿Y qué tal también un poco de Gardel, otro clásico cubierto de polvo?
- Ponlo.

- ¡Joder, esto sí que suena ya a tumba derruida!
- Sí, pero me gusta.
- Nos gusta -dije- porque en nuestra juventud al menos sabíamos quien era Gardel aunque fuésemos por las calles berreando a la Polla Records fumaos perdíos. Como supimos por nuestros abuelos de Juanito Valderrama, Estrellita Castro o Concha Piquer. 
- Ful de Estambul.
- ¡Ful de Estambul, sí! Pero ful de Estambul que hicieron marca en aquel tiempo. Pero háblale hoy a cualquier adolescente de algo que no sea lo que oyen. No lo conocen. No saben nada. No sus canciones, ni siquiera sus nombres.
- ¿Y...?
- ¿Y...? Pues que para ellos no hay pasado. 
- ¿Y...?
- ¿Y...? No sé. "Quien no conoce su pasado..." no recuerdo como acaba la frase.
- Pon otra ronda, anda.

Cambié la música. Era el turno de Bob Dylan.

- Joder, Kufisto...

- Veréis...Es como Cristo, como la Navidad. ¿Vosotros creéis que los chicos de hoy conocen al Cristo que nos enseñaron? Para ellos Cristo es una especie de mago bueno, y eso en el mejor de los casos. ¡Cuantos habrá ya, cuantos, que tienen el mismo conocimiento de Él que de Gardel! 
- ¡Bueno, eso es un poco exagerado!
- ¡No, no, escucha, no es nada exagerado!...Sólo tienes que ver las estadísticas, y no de Podemos, sino de la Conferencia Episcopal Española: el desplome de la religión católica en España es algo apoteósico. Yo pienso que ni los más recalcitrantes hubieran imaginado nada parecido en tan breve intervalo. Estamos hablando de algo más parecido a un derrumbamiento controlado que de cualquier otra cosa. Hoy, y cada vez más, hay más niños que creen en Papá Noel antes que Jesús.
- Bueno, Kufisto...
- ¡No, espera! Es así como te digo y lo será más con el paso de los años. Nosotros no lo veremos, espero, pero llegará el día en el que el tiempo de Navidad será el del gordo, regaloso y riente Noel en lugar del escuálido Cristo clavado en la Cruz por nuestros pecados. No creo en Dios y sobretodo no creo en la Iglesia, pero aún menos en lo que está por venir.

- La Navidad está muerta. Y somos nosotros quienes la hemos rematado.


- ¿Un piti?
- Pues sí.
- Sí, es lo suyo.

Salimos a la puerta del bar. 


La noche se desplomaba ante nosotros sin variación en la temperatura aparente.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Dic 2022)

No confundamos Navidad con Semana Santa.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

*Sobre los lobos grises*, son las fuerzas de operaciones especiales de Ucrania, el SSO, su emblema:















Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de Ucrania - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## El_Suave (20 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Añadir ,al respecto de la descripción de Nouriel Roubini, que es por lo que hemos llegado aquí.
> Así que, la pandemia y la guerra, es la excusa de lo que iba a suceder de todas maneras....



La crisis no es por la guerra, la guerra es por la crisis.


----------



## No al NOM (20 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> San Martín hablaba como chiquito de la calzada (en andaluz, vamos). Y está demostrado que fue un agente de los ingleses (como bolivar y otros traidores resentidos) para la destrucción y posterior saqueo de los virreinatos. Y lograron ambos objetivos.



Menudo imbécil eres


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La crisis no es por la guerra, la guerra es por la crisis.



Crisis? que crisis? Vosotros siempre estáis en crisis porque no sois más que unos haraganes malcriados sin el coraje para salir de casa a buscaros la vida. Parásitos genéticos, indigentes morales y un lastre social. Os creeis que putin u otro va a venir aquí a daros lo que os merecéis, pero lo único que os merecéis es que alguien os cruce la cara de lao a lao.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Dic 2022)

Son como niños.

Primero Zelensky llega a chulearse a Bakhmut. Luego Prigozhing no quiere ser menos y dice que también anda cerca, y publica un vídeo. Y ahora el portavoz del Kremlin dice que Putin también ha estado en la zona de Operaciones Especiales 

Todos menos que les llamen cobardicas










Песков подтвердил, что президент РФ Владимир Путин был в зоне спецоперации


Пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков подтвердил "Российской газете", что президент РФ Владимир Путин был в зоне спецоперации и общался там с командующими войск




www.mk.ru






*Peskov confirmó que el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin estaba en la zona de operaciones especiales*


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Dic 2022)

Gas:

Siguen vaciando depósitos pero moderando mucho la caída.

Portugal rellena 2 días seguidos depósitos y se pone al 96,5%

UK sube con una inyección de más del 3%

Resto bajando


----------



## carlosito (20 Dic 2022)

En la cuenta de Rybar nos menciona que las fuerzas Rusas en su bombardeo a la infraestructura de Ucrania si bien han ocasionado serios daños a la infraestructura energética del ejército Ucraniano y por tanto repercutido en sus operaciones y logística militar, no se han golpeado las instalaciones mayores como estaciones de 750 KV., Instalaciones operativas, salas de turbinas, calderas etc.

Ya he explicado en parte la forma de actuar de la dirigencia rusa. Un ataque total a la infraestructura Ucraniana energética y ferroviaria causaría un desastre humanitario y conduciría a una guerra total que podría esfumar cualquier intento de diálogo. ¿Sería una opción correcta? 

Debemos entender ciertas cuestiones. Un ataque completo a la infraestructura de Ucrania completo conduciría a realizar un atentado contra su población causando directa o indirectamente muchas y muertes y sería en últimas instancias un acto criminal para la opinión pública incluyendo la del interior del mismo país ruso. cómo los bombardeos a Donetsk, cómo los ataques a la frontera con Rusia y como ciertos episodios en ambos bandos. Sin embargo este acto sobrepasaría todo lo anterior aunque sería como se dijo antes de una forma no directa e inmediata. La imagen de Rusia se empeoraría como un país agresor y siendo que hay millones de refugiados Ucranianos así sean de territorios ocupados la inmensa mayoría, las consecuencias pueden ser impredecibles.

No se trata de que solo es debido al actuar dudoso de la dirigencia rusa. Hay que analizar las consecuencias de cómo sería intensificar un conflicto que tiene serias complicaciones para ambos bandos.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## carlosito (20 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Son como niños.
> 
> Primero Zelensky llega a chulearse a Bakhmut. Luego Prigozhing no quiere ser menos y dice que también anda cerca, y publica un vídeo. Y ahora el portavoz del Kremlin dice que Putin también ha estado en la zona de Operaciones Especiales
> 
> ...



¿O sea que Putin busca emular al comediante?

Es bonita la imaginación...


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## manodura79 (20 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Incongruencias del video.
> 1.- No se oye artillería de fondo, siendo una zona disputada y de continuos combates,
> 2.- El único distintivo que se ve en la manga de un soldado creo que es el de los "lobos grises", no se si eso han estado en Artemovsk
> 3.- Los fotógrafos llevan gorra, lo normal es que llevaran casco o se lo hubieran sacado para trabajar, pero no llevar gorra, es incompatible con el casco o lo uno o lo otro.



Hay un vídeo que sale caminando por una calle. Desconozco si es esa ciudad. Lo que me sorprendería es que se aventuren a colar un fake fácilmente desmontable. Si los rusos oficialmente no dudan de su legitimidad por algo será.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Dic 2022)

El único Z que ha llegado al centro de Bajmut desde febrero ha sido Zelensky


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

El rublo va de puta madre hoyga...Ya parece que el corralito no se aguanta más .


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Hay un vídeo que sale caminando pornuna calle. Desconozco si es esa ciudad. Lo que me sorprendería es que se aventuren a colar un fake fácilmente desmontable. Si los rusos oficialmente no dudan de su legitimidad por algo será.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Los rusos oficialmente pasan de las payasadas, mi afirman, ni niegan nada.
Solo los foreros pro-rusos por las redes aventuran hipótesis.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

*Zelenskyi sobre su visita a Bakhmut:
*
Fortaleza de Bajmut. Nuestro. Desobediente ante el enemigo. Quienes con su valentía demuestran que aguantaremos y no rendiremos lo nuestro.

Ucrania está orgullosa de ti. ¡Estoy orgulloso! Gracias por su coraje, resiliencia y fuerza para repeler los ataques enemigos.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Dic 2022)

A modo de off-topic. Una historia rocambolesca sobre un hipotético grupo de entre 30 y 40 menores procedentes de Ucrania que se perdieron en Huelva cuando iban a embarcar en un ferry dirección a las Islas Canarias. Parece que todo ha quedado en nada pero la Brigada de Extranjería de Las Palmas aseguró en una llamada de madrugada a la directora de Protección de la Infancia y la Familia del gobierno de Canarias que habían impedido el embarco de los menores. Otras fuentes policiales afirmarían lo mismo, según informaciones publicadas. Posteriormente, parece que se pretendió cargar el muerto a una ciudadana ucraniana residente en Fuerteventura, aunque la cosa no llegó a más. ¿Y si fuera verídico que un grupo de menores hubiese desaparecido y que el caso no tenga ninguna vinculación con la asociación liderada por esta ciudadana ucraniana?. Algo chirría en este caso, con sus diferentes versiones, y que ha quedado casi como un asunto de celos y malentendidos, y el hipotético grupo de menores a quienes se les impidió embarcar en un ferry en Huelva o Cádiz jamás existió.


Spoiler



*11.03.2022

Pilar González, alcaldesa del Ayuntamiento La Oliva y Natalia Karpukhina*


Spoiler





```
https://ne-np.facebook.com/ondaftv/videos/-pilar-gonz%C3%A1lez-alcaldesa-del-ayuntamiento-la-oliva-y-natalia-karpukhina-esperan/784208405928617/
```




Llegan a Fuerteventura 16 niños procedentes de un orfanato de Ucrania
*Llegan a Fuerteventura 16 niños procedentes de un orfanato de Ucrania *


Spoiler



Un total de 16 menores, entre ellos un bebé de menos de dos años, procedentes de un orfanato ubicado a 30 kilómetros de la ciudad de Kiev han llegado esta tarde a Fuerteventura huyendo de los estragos de la guerra de Ucrania.

Los menores, junto a tres trabajadores del orfanato, salieron hace dos semanas de la zona hacia la frontera escapando de los ataques de las tropas rusas y en Fuerteventura serán acogidos en el *albergue de El Cohombrillo*, en el municipio de La Oliva

La alcaldesa de esta localidad, *Pilar González*, ha dado la bienvenida en el aeropuerto de Fuerteventura al grupo de refugiados. Ha explicado a los periodistas que tras estallar la guerra contactó con los ciudadanos ucranianos residentes en el municipio para conocer su situación y entre ellos con *Natalia Karpukhina*, a la que la guerra cogió junto a su familia en Kiev.

Esta mujer pudo regresar junto a sus hijos a Fuerteventura pero su marido se quedó en el país para luchar contra las tropas rusas. Natalia explicó a la alcaldesa la intención de traer al grupo de menores huérfanos a la isla. González ha dicho que son niños que vienen huyendo de las bombas y se ha mostrado convencido de que en Fuerteventura van a estar en perfectas condiciones e incluso si el conflicto se alarga en el tiempo se plantean la posibilidad de escolarizarlos.

Además ha adelantado que ya han contactado con médicos y psicólogos para que les hagan un examen. El Ayuntamiento de La Oliva contactó con el Ministerio de Asuntos Sociales de Ucrania para dar a conocer la intención de acoger a los menores en el municipio el tiempo que permanezca activo el conflicto. Por su parte Natalia Karpukhina, que tiene experiencia en el cuidado de menores, ha agradecido la predisposición del Ayuntaiento de La Oliva ha insistido en que todo lo que sea necesario para ayudar a los menores se hará.





Llegan a Fuerteventura 16 menores ucranianos de un orfanato
*Llegan a Fuerteventura 16 menores ucranianos procedentes de un orfanato*


Spoiler



Entre los 16 menores hay un bebé de menos de dos años. Todos proceden de un orfanato situado a 30 kilómetros de Kiev. Llegan a la isla junto con tres trabajadores del orfanato.




Un total de 16 menores, entre ellos un bebé de menos de 2 años, procedentes de un orfanato ubicado a 30 kilómetros de la ciudad de Kiev han llegado esta tarde a Fuerteventura huyendo de los estragos de la guerra.

Los menores, junto a tres trabajadores del orfanato, salieron hace dos semanas de la zona hacia la frontera escapando de los ataques de las tropas rusas. En Fuerteventura serán acogidos en el *albergue de El Cohombrillo*, en el municipio de La Oliva

La alcaldesa de esta localidad, *Pilar González*, ha dado la bienvenida en el aeropuerto de Fuerteventura al grupo de refugiados.




*La alcaldesa ofrece escolarizar a los menores*

Ha explicado a los periodistas que tras estallar la guerra contactó con los ciudadanos ucranianos residentes en el municipio para conocer su situación. Entre ellos estaba *Natalia Karpukhina*, a la que la guerra cogió junto a su familia en Kiev.

Esta mujer pudo regresar junto a sus hijos a Fuerteventura pero su marido se quedó en el país para luchar contra las tropas rusas.

Natalia explicó a la alcaldesa la intención de traer al grupo de menores huérfanos a la isla.

González ha dicho que son niños que vienen huyendo de las bombas y se ha mostrado convencida de que en Fuerteventura van a estar en perfectas condiciones. Si el conflicto se alarga en el tiempo se plantean la posibilidad de escolarizarlos.

Además ha adelantado que ya han contactado con médicos y psicólogos para que les hagan un examen.

El Ayuntamiento de La Oliva contactó con el Ministerio de Asuntos Sociales de Ucrania para dar a conocer la intención de acoger a los menores en el municipio el tiempo que permanezca activo el conflicto.

Por su parte Natalia Karpukhina, que tiene experiencia en el cuidado de menores, ha agradecido la predisposición del Ayuntamiento de La Oliva. Ha insistido en que todo lo que sea necesario para ayudar a los menores se hará.



Varios niños de un orfanato de Ucrania llegan a Fuerteventura en un grupo de 19 refugiados
*Varios niños de un orfanato de Ucrania llegan a Fuerteventura en un grupo de 19 refugiados*


Spoiler



Una mujer ucraniana residente en la isla majorera realizó gestiones con el Ayuntamient de La Oliva tras el estallido de la guerra para poder prestar ayuda.

Un grupo de refugiados de la guerra de Ucrania, entre ellos tres adultos y 16 menores, algunos de ellos procedentes de un orfanato, llegan en la tarde de este viernes a Fuerteventura junto a un grupo de voluntarios que viajó a la frontera de Ucrania para recibirlos.

El grupo de refugiados, entre los que viajan menores con edades comprendidas entre los 18 meses y los 17 años, llegará al aeropuerto de Fuerteventura en un vuelo procedente de Budapest a las 18.00 horas, según ha informado el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva en un comunicado.

El grupo de desplazados será recibidos pro la alcaldesa de La Oliva, *Pilar González*, y *Natalia Karpukhina*, una mujer ucraniana residente en Fuerteventura.

Tras haber logrado escapar de zonas sometidas a fuertes bombardeos por parte del ejército ruso, llegarán a Fuerteventura acompañados de un grupo de voluntarios que compartieron con ellos una peligrosa odisea de más de nueve días para poder cruzar la frontera hacia un lugar seguro.

Tras una iniciativa del Ayuntamiento de La Oliva de organizar una recogida de material que tenía como destino la ayuda humanitaria a los habitantes de Ucrania, se decidió ponerse en contacto con los residentes de ese país en el municipio.

Tras una reunión con la alcaldesa, Natalia Karpukhina solicitó la colaboración municipal para poder acoger a niños de un orfanato de su país.

Desde ese momento, se iniciaron todas las gestiones posibles, llegando a establecerse contacto por parte del Ayuntamiento con las embajadas españolas de los países fronterizos y se trabajó en habilitar un espacio municipal que sirviera para cubrir las necesidades que se planteaban.



*22.03.2022

Entrevista impulsora acogida refugiados ucranianos*


Spoiler





```
https://ms-my.facebook.com/FuerteventuraHoy/videos/entrevista-impulsora-acogida-refugiados-ucranianos/792133798411707/
```


```
https://www.facebook.com/CopeFtva/videos/natalya-karpukhina-asociaci%C3%B3n-leleka-de-ayuda-al-pueblo-ucraniano-directo-cope-f/718902252797814/
```




*23.03.2022*

"Necesitamos más alojamiento y transporte para los niños de Ucrania"
*"Necesitamos más alojamiento y transporte para los niños de Ucrania" *


Spoiler



*Natalya Karpukhina* es la persona que, junto a otros compatriotas ucranianos y españoles residentes en la isla, desde que comenzó la guerra, ha conseguido traer a Fuerteventura hasta ahora a 35 niños y niñas de un orfanato de este país. Solicitan ayuda a nivel de transporte y alojamiento para continuar su labor. Agradecen la solidaridad de la sociedad majorera y el apoyo del Ayuntamiento de La Oliva.

_Natalya Karpukhina, vecina de Ucrania residente en la isla que ha traído 35 niños desde un orfanato en su país_.








Casi un mes después de que comenzara el ataque ruso en Ucrania, ya son 35 niños y niñas de este país, desde los tres meses a los 18 años, los que se encuentran acogidos en Fuerteventura, gracias a la labor de Natalya Karpukhina, con la ayuda de otros vecinos ucranianos residentes en la isla. Los niños se encuentran acogidos en el *Albergue de El Cohombrillo*, cedido por el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva, institución que ha prestado apoyo en todo momento a la iniciativa.

En su primera entrevista desde que comenzaron con esta labor, Karpukhina señaló este miércoles en _Cope Fuerteventura_ que, por el momento, no necesitan ropa ni comida, y que los niños refugiados ya han empezado a ir al colegio y el instituto. Pero sí piden colaboración a modo de alojamiento y apoyo con el transporte. "Estamos buscando un lugar en Puerto del Rosario para poder traer más niños. Y tenemos un problema con el transporte. Porque son muchos, y necesitamos más medios para poder salir fuera del albergue, de excursión, o para ir al médico", relata Karpukhina, haciendo un llamamiento a cualquier persona que quiera colaborar, cediendo temporalmente viviendas vacías o vehículos.

Sobre cómo comenzó todo, Natalya Karpukhina recuerda que "un martes nos llamó la alcaldesa de La Oliva, y el viernes ya teníamos el primer grupo en Fuerteventura. Fue muy rápido. El ayuntamiento nos ayudó a preparar los papeles, y nosotros organizamos la ruta. Fue muy complicado". Los primeros ocho niños salieron por la noche del orfanato en que residían junto a algunos acompañantes, "cruzaron la frontera, y estuvieron seis horas caminando. Después, cogieron un Transfer hasta Budapest (Hungría), y desde ahí el vuelo hacia Fuerteventura".

Pero primero tuvo que salir ella misma del país, porque "cuando comenzaron los ataques, yo estaban en Ucrania con mi hijo pequeño. Escuchamos las primeras bombas, y eso es algo que se te queda grabado. No me podía creer que estuviéramos en guerra. Fue horrible", recuerda esta vecina ucraniana. Consiguió salir rápido: "No había aviones, y me fui en coche. Tuve que conducir con los niños durante tres días", pero "mi marido, mis padres y más familiares, siguen en Ucrania".

Natalya Karpukhina ha podido organizarse para acoger a los niños y otros compatriotas, gracias a que lleva unos años establecida en Fuerteventura. Regenta una escuela de surf en el norte de la isla, con lo que explica, "tengo mucha experiencia con niños, porque organizamos campamentos".

Tiene palabras de agradecimiento para la sociedad majorera, que "nos ha ayudado muchísimo". En cuanto al grupo de personas que se ha organizado para acoger y atender a los niños, explica que "somos gente de Ucrania que vivimos aquí, y también españoles. Tenemos un grupo en el que escribimos cuando hace falta algo", y siempre aparece la ayuda. "Vienen a buscarnos en coche para poder salir de excursión, o a preparar los sandwiches. Son pequeñas cosas que nos ayudan muchísimo".

Para poder continuar con su labor, este colectivo está terminando los papeles para constituirse como asociación. El nombre que han elegido es *Leleka*, que significa cigüeña en ucraniano.

Entrevista completa en _Cope Fuerteventura_:

```
https://www.facebook.com/CopeFtva/videos/718902252797814/
```




*03.04.2022*

Escribe María Martín. El artículo de la discordia.

El misterioso viaje de los niños de Ucrania perdidos entre Huelva y Canarias
*El misterioso viaje de los niños de Ucrania perdidos entre Huelva y Canarias*


Spoiler



Las autoridades llevan en alerta desde el lunes ante un posible traslado de más de 30 menores de la Peninsula a las islas, pero el grupo no aparece.

Las pistas eran más o menos concretas. Un grupo de entre 30 y 40 menores ucranios, acompañados por tres adultos, tomarían un ferri desde Huelva —o quizá desde Cádiz— para llegar a las islas Canarias. La promotora del viaje sería una mujer ucrania residente en Fuerteventura. La información apuntaba a que saldrían de la Península el martes y desembarcarían en las islas el viernes. Cruce de llamadas.

La alerta movilizó a autoridades en Canarias, Madrid y Andalucía que, a su vez, activaron también a la policía. Todos ellos se han pasado casi una semana intentando localizar al grupo e impedir el viaje. Ni se pueden incentivar traslados de niños sin el conocimiento de las autoridades, ni Canarias, saturada con la llegada en patera de casi 3.000 menores en los dos últimos años, tiene capacidad para ocuparse de más. Los agentes desplegaron un operativo para supervisar los ferris del martes, también los del viernes. Y hasta los del sábado. Pero ni rastro.

La rocambolesca historia, que cuentan cuatro fuentes conocedoras del caso, surge cuando la mujer ucrania pide espacios a las autoridades locales de las islas para instalar a un grupo grande de niños. Era ya su segunda misión. El pasado 11 de marzo, había traído hasta La Oliva, en Fuerteventura, a tres tutores y 16 menores de un orfanato cerca de Kiev. Aquella vez lo hizo en colaboración estrecha con la alcaldesa de este municipio de 25.000 habitantes, pero no se coordinó con nadie más.

La dirección general de Infancia, responsable de los menores en desamparo, se enteró de esa acogida por la prensa. En esta segunda ocasión, tanto el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva, como el servicio de protección de menores, desautorizaron el plan. Y las puertas a las que la mujer tocó no se abrieron. Pero ella, según las fuentes consultadas, siguió adelante con su misión.

El grupo de niños, sin embargo, sigue sin aparecer. ¿La información no era del todo correcta? ¿Se está buscando un grupo fantasma? ¿Están ya, como se piensa, en España? Fuentes policiales afirman que el grupo, efectivamente, existe, aunque nadie lo ha visto. Y eso a pesar de la odisea que supondría mover de un lado a otro a un contingente tan numeroso de menores sin llamar la atención.

*“No sé nada de esos niños”*

La mujer ucrania, que lleva días recibiendo llamadas de autoridades para que desincentive el viaje, niega a _EL PAÍS_ cualquier vinculación con la iniciativa. “De este tema yo no sé nada de nada. Cada día, desde hace casi una semana, me llama una persona diferente y me pregunta: ‘¿Tus niños están en Huelva?’. ¿Qué niños?, ¿Qué Huelva?’ No sé nada de esos niños”, respondió harta del asunto. “Estar buscando alojamiento es otro tema, pero de Huelva no sé nada. De momento, no estoy esperando ningún niño”, zanjó. Diversas fuentes en Canarias insisten en que es ella quien está detrás de esta misión, aunque nadie sabe concretar de dónde surge la primera pista que la vincula a los menores en Huelva.

El caso de estos niños que nadie encuentra es un ejemplo del descontrol que preocupa cada vez más a las autoridades españolas y ucranias. Las advertencias ante los traslados y la acogida sin supervisión oficial de menores, los más vulnerables de la guerra, vienen in crescendo desde que comenzó la invasión rusa el pasado 24 de febrero. Las iniciativas para sacar niños de Ucrania son numerosas, pero tienen que ejecutarse de acuerdo a la legislación de los dos Estados, con las correspondientes autorizaciones. Incluso cuando organizaciones o comunidades autónomas acuerdan con la propia Embajada de Ucrania el traslado de menores a España también debe mediar el Estado español. El Ministerio de Justicia, en concreto, es la autoridad central para la defensa del Convenio de la Haya de 1980, el marco legal para proteger a los niños en situaciones de carácter transfronterizo. Y, hasta ahora, y a pesar de la cantidad de niños que han sido trasladados a España, el Ministerio de Justicia no ha recibido ninguna solicitud, según las fuentes consultadas.

La solidaridad espontánea y sin control, aunque bien intencionada, además de no cumplir con los protocolos establecidos, puede favorecer actividades delictivas relacionadas con el tráfico de personas y la trata. Esta misma semana, la Policía Nacional detuvo en la estación Sur de autobuses de Madrid a un hombre ucranio que se hacía pasar por familiar de dos adolescentes de 15 y 16 años. Los agentes ya estaban sobre aviso, pero los interrogatorios y el contenido del equipaje de las menores, “ropa no acorde a las temperaturas de esta época del año” y muchos productos cosméticos, confirmaron las peores sospechas de la policía.

Desde que comenzó la ofensiva rusa, se han registrado en España casi 14.000 menores, un 40% de los casi 35.000 desplazados que ya cuentan con sus papeles en regla en España. Entre ellos, más de un centenar son menores llegados al país sin la compañía de adultos. Aún hay cientos por evacuar.

El miedo por los más pequeños se ha traducido incluso en una nota verbal enviada por la Embajada ucrania a Exteriores. En el documento, al que ha tenido acceso _EL PAÍS_, se transmite el llamamiento del primer ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmyhal, a todos los Estados que están recibiendo niños —huérfanos o no— en sus territorios. “Existe un riesgo cada vez mayor de separación de hermanos, movimiento ilegal y colocación ilegal de dichos niños en familias extranjeras o de ciudadanos ucranianos que viven en el extranjero”, dice la nota. En concreto, el texto alerta sobre la amenaza de que se produzcan adopciones sin seguir los procedimientos legales e informa de que mientras dure la ley marcial decretada en Ucrania no se podrá llevar a cabo ninguna adopción.



* La misma periodista publicó un artículo el 15 de marzo sobre el descontrol en la acogida de refugiados. Artículo incompleto.


Spoiler



La descoordinada solidaridad con los ucranios: niños que hay que tutelar por sorpresa y autobuses de refugiados en plena madrugada
*La descoordinada solidaridad con los ucranios: niños que hay que tutelar por sorpresa y autobuses de refugiados en plena madrugada*


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Dic 2022)

*A modo de off-topic. Una historia rocambolesca sobre un hipotético grupo de entre 30 y 40 menores procedentes de Ucrania que se perdieron en Huelva cuando iban a embarcar en un ferry dirección a las Islas Canarias (II)*


Spoiler



*04.04.2022*

Escribe Natalia G. Vargas.

La Policía busca a 30 niños ucranianos desaparecidos rumbo a Canarias
*La Policía busca a 30 niños ucranianos desaparecidos rumbo a Canarias *


Spoiler



Los menores salieron supuestamente de Polonia el pasado 28 de marzo con una mujer residente en Fuerteventura para llegar hasta Huelva y coger allí un ferry hasta Gran Canaria sin la autorización de las autoridades españolas.

Un operativo policial busca a 30 niños ucranianos que salieron de la frontera con Polonia el 28 de marzo y que deberían haber llegado a Fuerteventura el pasado viernes. Una mujer ucraniana residente en el municipio majorero de La Oliva es supuestamente la organizadora de este desplazamiento que preocupa a las autoridades. Esta mujer, en coordinación con el Ayuntamiento, ya trasladó a la isla a dieciséis menores y tres tutores de un orfanato próximo a Kiev que permanecen acogidos en un albergue municipal de Lajares.

En esta ocasión, el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva ha negado que tenga algo que ver con este segundo traslado. La directora general de Protección a la Infancia y la Familia del Gobierno de Canarias, *Iratxe Serrano*, ha explicado a esta redacción que la Delegación del Gobierno le advirtió de que un vehículo se dirigía al sur de la Península para coger un ferry desde Huelva hasta Gran Canaria.

Entonces, Serrano activó todos los mecanismos posibles para evitar que este convoy llegara a la comunidad autónoma, puesto que los recursos para menores extranjeros no acompañados de las Islas están saturados por la acogida de 2.700 de niños y niñas llegados en pateras desde el continente africano.

Tal y como adelantó este domingo _El País_, la alerta provocó un despliegue de agentes para controlar los ferris que operaban en este trayecto los martes, los viernes y los sábados, pero los menores no fueron localizados.

''Lo último que sé es que el grupo llegó a Huelva con la intención de llegar a Gran Canaria'', cuenta la directora general. Fuentes de la Delegación del Gobierno en Canarias han asegurado que se ha abierto una investigación y que hay un operativo de búsqueda activo en Huelva.

Según ha publicado _Efe_, el delegado del Gobierno en Andalucía, *Pedro Fernández*, ha descartado que este grupo de niños haya llegado a España y que los menores estén perdidos por el país. Fernández insistió en una rueda de prensa en que no se había detectado a ningún grupo de menores desplazados de la guerra de Ucrania en los controles activados en la dársena de Huelva la semana pasada.

*Centralizar la solidaridad*

La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha provocada una oleada de solidaridad en toda Europa. Sin embargo, el traslado descontrolado de mujeres y niños puede conducir a los refugiados hasta redes de trata de personas. En España, es el Estado el encargado de centralizar la acogida de desplazados ucranianos. Con este fin se han puesto en funcionamiento en la Península centros especializados para la atención de personas que han huido de la guerra en Ucrania.

Hace tres días, la Policía Nacional detuvo a un hombre que llegó a España en una guagua con dos jóvenes de 15 y 16 años procedentes de la ciudad de Jersón, Ucrania. La Jefatura Superior de la Policía de Madrid informó de que este hombre pretendía explotar sexualmente a las menores haciéndose pasar por su tío.

La investigación comenzó cuando los agentes de una comisaría de Córdoba recibieron una alerta del responsable de una ONG que viajaba desde Varsovia con varios ciudadanos ucranianos, con el detenido y las dos menores. El miembro de la ONG advirtió en el adulto un comportamiento sospechoso.

En la Estación Sur de guaguas de Méndez Álvaro, en Madrid, los agentes detuvieron al hombre como presunto autor de delitos de trata de seres humanos y sustracción de menores. En el equipaje, el hombre portaba productos de cosmética y mucha ropa que ''no era acorde a las bajas temperaturas de esta época del año''.

En esta línea, el vicepresidente de la* Asociación de Ucranianos en Canarias Oberig Tenerife*, *Dmytro Shatruk*, asegura que llegarán más menores ucranianos al Archipiélago y exige que el proceso esté ''bien regulado''.



Escribe Silvia Fernández.

El Gobierno desmiente que haya un grupo de 30 niños ucranianos perdidos y con destino Canarias
*El Gobierno desmiente que haya un grupo de 30 niños ucranianos perdidos y con destino Canarias*


Spoiler



Interior ha tardado una semana en confirmar que no existía este viaje. El aviso lo dio el Ejecutivo canario en un intento de frenar su llegada a las islas, colapsadas por el fenómeno migratorio que sufren.

El supuesto viaje en autobús de un grupo de unos 30 menores ucranianos desde Polonia hasta Huelva, con la intención de coger posteriormente un barco hasta la isla canaria de Fuerteventura y sin ningún tipo de control legal, ha puesto de manifiesto el caos administrativo que existe a la hora de dar acogida a las personas que llegan y el riesgo que corren los refugiados que huyen de la guerra en su país en el intento de buscar un destino seguro. Este viaje nunca se produjo pero se ha tardado una semana para que el Ministerio del Interior llegara a esta conclusión y después de numerosas declaraciones y dudas de las administraciones canarias implicadas que se preguntaban dónde estaban esos niños que no habían llegado al archipiélago.

*El Ministerio del Interior abrió una investigación para dar con estos niños*

La Delegación del Gobierno de Canarias y la Dirección de Protección a la Infancia y la Familia del Gobierno de Canarias avisaron a Interior el día 25 de marzo sobre la posible llegada a las islas de un grupo de 30 niños acompañados de adultos aunque no eran sus padres en un ferry que supuestamente iba a salir el martes 29 de Huelva tras varios días de viaje en autobús. A través de “terceros” se habían enterado de la existencia de este grupo, que supuestamente iba a llegar a Fuerteventura de la mano de *Natalia Karpukhina*, una mujer ucraniana residente en la isla y que semanas atrás había traído con el apoyo del ayuntamiento de La Oliva a un primer grupo de 23 menores y seis adultos, que hoy están alojados en el albergue de Lajares y están escolarizados.

Sobre la marcha el Ministerio del Interior abrió una investigación para dar con estos niños. Las pesquisas terminaron este lunes, una semana después, y la conclusión es que nunca existió este grupo de niños. El delegado del Gobierno en Andalucía, *Pedro Fernández*, aseguró hoy que en los controles realizados por la Policía Nacional y la Guardia Civil en el puerto de Huelva y en la inspección al buque con destino a Canarias no se hallaron “indicios” de que existe de verdad ese grupo de menores de Ucrania. Estas declaraciones contradicen el mensaje que el mismo día 29 recibió la directora de Protección a la Infancia y la Familia del Gobierno de Canarias, *Iratxe Serrano*, de la *Brigada de Extranjería de Las Palmas* confirmando la existencia del grupo. “Hola Iratxe, hoy teníamos unos 30 menores ucranianos a punto de embarcar en barco con destino a Gran Canaria. Al final no embarcaron. A saber si lo intentan por otro lado o deciden quedarse en península”, reza textualmente en el mensaje que recibió la directora de Protección a la Infancia del Gobierno de Canarias.

Serrano también habló la semana pasada con la ciudadana ucraniana que estaba detrás del viaje, Natalia Karpukhina, que le confirmó que lo estaba organizando. “Me aseguró que estaba buscando recursos alojativos en Fuerteventura y Gran Canaria y que tenía mucha presión de conocidos suyos de Ucrania para sacar a los niños”, señala. Karpukhina le llegó a decir que de aquí en adelante podría llegar un grupo “todos los viernes”. Karpukhina y su marido, que está luchando ahora mismo en Ucrania, tienen en Fuerteventura una escuela de surf y organizan campamentos para niños a lo largo del año. Trabajan en toda la zona de Rusia, Ucrania y Polonia. Muchas familias ucranianas que conocen por esta escuela de surf le están pidiendo ayuda para sacar a sus hijos.

_La Vanguardia_ contactó este lunes con Natalia Karpukhina pero declinó hacer declaraciones sobre este asunto.



Sin noticias sobre el paradero de los menores ucranianos que presuntamente iban camino de Canarias
*Sin noticias sobre el paradero de los menores ucranianos que presuntamente iban camino de Canarias*


Spoiler



El misterio de los menores ucranianos que supuestamente iban a ser traslados desde Huelva a Canarias. Por el momento se desconoce el paradero de los pequeños.

Todo comienza con la petición de ayuda de una ciudadana ucraniana residente en Fuerteventura. *Natalia Karpukhina*, que así se llama, había logrado salir de Kiev junto a su familia, donde se encontraba cuando estalló la guerra con Rusia. Al regresar a su casa en Fuerteventura, se puso en contacto con la alcaldesa del municipio majorero de La Oliva, *Pilar González*, a la que solicitó ayuda para traer a un grupo de menores huérfanos a la isla. El consistorio prestó su colaboración y dos semanas después de comenzar la invasión rusa de Ucrania, 16 menores, entre ellos un bebé de menos de dos años, procedentes de Ucrania llegaban la isla canaria. Esos menores se encuentran ahora en un albergue municipal.

Natalia pidió ayuda nuevamente a las instituciones locales e insulares para realizar un segundo viaje con menores desde Ucrania a Canarias, pero en esta ocasión las instituciones se la denegaron por falta de capacidad para acogerles. Así lo ha confirmado, desde la dirección general de la Infancia en Canarias, *Iratxe Serrano*: "Le explicamos a Natalia que una acción así tiene que estar supervisada y controlada por los distintos ministerios que intervienen y que ya está establecido el protocolo para esa recepción de menores no acompañados procedentes de Ucrania".

Al respecto, Serrano además ha detallado que "en Canarias estamos soportando una presión migratoria, en lo que se refiere a menores, que deja sin recursos alojativos al archipiélago".

A la pregunta de si tienen constancia en la dirección general de Infancia del gobierno de Canarias sobre si los niños llegaron a salir de Ucrania, Serrano ha declarado a los micrófonos de _Antena 3 Noticias_ con un rotundo "Sí".

De hecho la directora general ha advertido que el pasado 24 de marzo recibió una llamada nocturna del delegado del Gobierno alertando de la llegada de un grupo de menores a Huelva con destino Canarias: "Yo tengo la información por parte del delegado del Gobierno. Me llama el día 24 por la noche y si te llaman a esas horas algo pasa, no llama para desearme felices sueños, y yo entiendo que la información es veraz porque entiendo que proviene por parte de las fuerzas de seguridad" y ha añadido que tiene la confirmación "por parte de la Brigada de Extranjería, que no se suben al barco".

Desde la Delegación del Gobierno en Andalucía, *Pedro Fernández*, ha descartado este lunes que haya un grupo de niños ucranianos no acompañados perdidos en España. Al respecto, ha explicado que los controles activados en la dársena de Huelva no han detectado a ningún grupo de menores procedentes de Ucrania.

En el mismo sentido ha sido informada_ Antena 3_ desde la naviera que debería haber realizado el traslado por mar desde la península a Canarias. La Policía Nacional, por su parte, tampoco tiene constancia de ninguna denuncia y por ello no hay abierta ninguna investigación oficial.



Continúa la búsqueda de un grupo de menores ucranios desaparecidos en su viaje hacia Canarias
*Continúa la búsqueda de un grupo de menores ucranios desaparecidos en su viaje hacia Canarias*


Spoiler



La semana pasada más de 30 niños se disponían a coger el ferry que conecta Huelva con Gran Canaria. Las autoridades confirman que nunca llegaron a embarcar, perdiéndose su pista desde entonces.

Continúa la búsqueda de un grupo de entre 30 y 40 niños ucranios que se disponían a viajar en ferry desde Huelva hacia Gran Canaria el pasado martes. Según adelantó en exclusiva el diario _El País_, una mujer ucraniana residente en Fuerteventura que ya había impulsado el traslado al municipio de La Oliva de 16 menores y tres tutores sería la promotora del viaje. Sin embargo, la policía ha confirmado que el grupo nunca llegó a embarcar, perdiéndose su pista desde entonces.

La directora general de Protección a la Infancia y la Familia del ejecutivo autonómico, *Iratxe Serrano*, ha relatado en_ Hoy Por Hoy La Portada_ la cronología de este controvertido suceso. En una llamada que tuvo lugar hace más de una semana, el delegado del Gobierno en las Islas le informó de que una guagua trasladaba a un grupo de más de 30 menores desde la frontera de Polonia con Ucrania y que estos se dirigían hacia la Península para después llegar a Canarias. Inmediatamente, la directora se puso en contacto con la alcaldesa del municipio majorero, que aseguró no tener más capacidad para albergar a niños.

El siguiente paso fue llamar a la presunta promotora, quien reconoció "estar buscando recursos alojativos en Fuerteventura". La respuesta de la dirigente canaria fue una rotunda negativa a esta iniciativa porque "el Ministerio ya ha marcado unas directrices". Sin embargo, y pese a reconocerle su voluntad solidaria, la ciudadana persistió en su intención asegurando que los menores llegarían al Archipiélago probablemente el viernes (de la pasada semana) y llegando a decir que "en adelante, los viernes, pueden llegar grupos de niños". Los hechos fueron puestos en conocimiento del Gobierno central, de la Fiscalía y de las autoridades policiales, que ratificaron la presencia de un grupo en Andalucía.

"A partir de ahí les hemos perdido la pista, no sabemos dónde están", ha señalado la directora. Desde entonces, la brigada de Extranjería ha contactado reiteradamente con la mujer, que ahora asegura no saber nada ni estar gestionando el traslado. Las incógnitas envuelven este conflictivo caso ya que ni la Junta de Andalucía ni la delegación del Gobierno en la comunidad saben dar razón sobre el paradero de los niños.

Según Serrano, los menores podrían encontrarse en alguno de los recursos habilitados en la Península para dar cobijo a las personas llegadas desde Ucrania, espacios que se encuentran "en Málaga, en Madrid, en Valencia y Barcelona". Desde la dirección general de la Protección a la Infancia y la Familia recuerdan los riesgos de fomentar traslados de refugiados y señalan "la gravedad de mover niños solos, aunque vengan acompañados de adultos".


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Dic 2022)

*A modo de off-topic. Una historia rocambolesca sobre un hipotético grupo de entre 30 y 40 menores procedentes de Ucrania que se perdieron en Huelva cuando iban a embarcar en un ferry dirección a las Islas Canarias (III)*


Spoiler



*05.04.2022*

Escribe Francisco Pomares. Texto que también fue publicado en _El País_.

Una mujer valiente - El anillo de Moebius
*Una mujer valiente*


Spoiler



No conozco personalmente a *Natalia Karpukhina*, la mujer ucraniana que logró convencer hace un par de semanas a la alcaldesa de La Oliva, *Pilar González* y se trajo de Ucrania a una veintena de menores, a los que rescató de un orfanato a las afueras de Kiev. Los niños ya están escolarizados y permanecen acogidos en el *albergue municipal de Lajares*, todo en orden. Natalia y su marido –enrolado en la milicia ucrania desde el inicio de la guerra- son propietarios de una escuela de surf, que organiza campamentos para chicos de Europa Oriental. Muchos de los que han llegado en los últimos tiempos a Fuerteventura son niños ucranianos, polacos y rusos. Cuando las tropas de Putin comenzaron a entrar desde Bielorrusia hacia Kiev, algunas madres pidieron ayuda a Natalia, a la que conocían por ser anfitriona de las vacaciones surfistas de sus hijos, para que las ayudara a sacar a los críos del país en guerra y los pusiera a salvo en Fuerteventura. Natalia empezó por un grupo de huérfanos –a los que se trajo acompañados de sus monitores del orfanato- pero a esta mujer singular, alejar a más de veinte niños de la barbarie y la guerra, debió parecerle poca cosa.

Por eso, tras aquél primer viaje exitoso, quiso intentarlo de nuevo: no podía pedir más ayuda municipal, y decidió hablar con la responsable de menores, *Iratxe Serrano*, a la que aseguró –lo ha contado la propia Serrano- “que estaba buscando recursos alojativos en Fuerteventura y Gran Canaria y que tenía mucha presión de conocidos suyos de Ucrania para sacar a los niños”. El plan de Natalia era traer de Ucrania niños todas las semanas, si conseguía sitio donde alojarlos… Y según Serrano, le contó que pensaba recoger en Ucrania a 30 niños y niñas, traerlos en autobús y embarcarlos en Huelva en el ferri con destino a Canarias. La directora general debió alucinar con la determinación de esta mujer, tan distinta en su compromiso a lo que por aquí andamos acostumbrados. No sé si le dijo a Natalia que pensaba impedir que tuviera éxito en salvar más críos en peligro trayéndolos a unas islas “colapsadas por el fenómeno migratorio”.

La cosa es que el 25 de marzo, tanto la directora general de Protección a la Infancia y la Familia, como la Delegación del Gobierno advirtieron al Ministerio de Interior que Natalia pretendía embarcar en Huelva y sin control legal, a esos niños ucranianos. No se cómo pensaba esta gente que alguien podría sortear el control legal en el embarque de 30 menores extranjeros en un puerto español, pero ante la incapacidad de Interior para hacer frente a un asunto que le era desconocido, y sobre el que no había ni documentos, ni órdenes, ni informes, esta sociedad nuestra, con su acusada tendencia al histerismo comenzó a exagerar y agigantar todo. Y se lió parda: la intención de Natalia fue inmediatamente puesta bajo sospecha por la Policía –lo ha contado a la prensa nacional Serrano-, y por los medios de comunicación, que comenzaron a poner en sintonía con la solidaridad activa de Natalia el episodio de la estación de Méndez Álvaro de Madrid, dónde hace unos días se detuvo con dos niñas a un sospechoso de trata. Es muy lógico pensar que alguien que ya ha sacado de Ucrania a veinte chicos y chicas con apoyo de su ayuntamiento, y además se ha reunido con el Gobierno regional para pedir sitio para traer a más, tenga intención de dedicarse a la pederastia. En fin, aquí premiamos las buenas acciones con sospechas.

El viaje en guagua de Natalia y sus chicos desde la guerra a Huelva nunca se produjo, quizá porque nadie estaba dispuesto a darle apoyo o cobertura, pero llevamos hablando del asunto varios días, especulando sobre las intenciones de una mujer noble y decente que renunció a la seguridad y la comodidad de su escuela de surf en una playa majorera para hacer lo que ella podía hacer. Y ahora, tras el ridículo ante el despliegue inútil de la Policía, la alarma creada y la semana que se ha tardado en esclarecer un asunto que pudo resolverse simplemente llamándola, la directora Serrano y la Delegación del Gobierno en Canarias se tiran los trastos a la cabeza.

Eso les retrata: Serrano ha dicho que activó todos los mecanismos para evitar que la guagua cargada de menores llegara a Canarias. Y enseña un mensaje de la Delegación a su móvil diciendo que los chicos se perdieron en Huelva. Tampoco estaría mal pedir disculpas. Y darle las gracias a Natalia por hacer lo que nadie hace: preocuparse por los demás y actuar en consecuencia.



*06.04.2022

Declaraciones de Natalia Karpukhina (acompañada José Ramón González Jorge. abogado de la Asociación de Ucranianos en Fuerteventura)*


Spoiler





```
https://ne-np.facebook.com/ondaftv/videos/declaraciones-de-natalia-karpukhina-sobre-el-grupo-de-ni%C3%B1os-ucranianos-supuestam/334663398646372/
```




Escribe Catalina García.

Natalia Karpukhina niega el traslado ilegal de 40 menores ucranianos desde Huelva
*Natalia Karpukhina niega el traslado ilegal de 40 menores ucranianos desde Huelva*


Spoiler



Esta ciudadana ucraniana ha trasladado y acogido desde el 11 de marzo a 28 niños en Fuerteventura. Baraja posibles acciones legales contra el periódico El País y contra la directora general de Protección de la Infancia y la Familia del Gobierno de Canarias por denuncia falsa y por la alarma social provocada.

*Natalia Karpukhina*, la ciudadana ucraniana que traslada y acoge niños que huyen de la guerra en Fuerteventura, niega cualquier relación con el grupo de 40 menores desaparecidos en Huelva y baraja emprender acciones legales por denuncia falsa y por la alarma social provocada contra el periódico de donde partió la noticia y contra *Iratxe Serrano*, la directora general de Protección a la Infancia y la Familia del Gobierno canario, quien asegura que la llamó varias veces «para presionarme y diciéndome que no trajera a nadie más sin autorización, cuando yo los traigo de forma legal».

Cuatro días después de la publicación del artículo donde se la relacionaba con la desaparición de los 40 menores en Andalucía, Karpukhina rompió el silencio este miércoles para negarlo todo y para reafirmarse en que seguirá adelante con el traslado de los niños que huyen de la guerra ucraniana y su acogida en Fuerteventura, «siempre dentro de la legalidad, como no puede ser menos, porque, entre otras razones, cómo pueden los niños viajar, coger un avión, dejarlos entrar en un aeropuerto, si no tienen los papeles en regla», se pregunta.

Residente en Corralejo desde hace siete años, a Natalia la cogió la invasión rusa en Kiev con su marido y su hijo de cinco años. Ella regresó a Fuerteventura, mientras su marido se quedó a ayudar a su país contra el enemigo, pero no se quedó quieta. Con la experiencia de haber acogido a más de 350 menores de Rusia, Bielorrusia y Ucrania desde 2014 a 2019, decidió que era el momento de seguir haciéndolo, ahora con más ganas para alejarlos de la guerra.

*28 niños acogidos en la isla*

El primer grupo de niños, 16 huérfanos y un menos acompañado, más tres adultos, aterrizó en Fuerteventura el 11 de marzo en un avión procedente de Budapest. «Sin el gran apoyo del Ayuntamiento de La Oliva y de su alcaldesa *Pilar González*, no hubiéramos podido traerlos». Los billetes de ese viaje los costeó ella de su bolsillo, aunque el Consistorio del norte majorero se ha comprometido a reintegrárselos. Los menores se alojan en el *albergue municipal del Cohombrillo*, en Lajares, y han recibido asistencia médica y están escolarizados.

Además de este primer traslado de niños de la guerra, Karpukhina organizó dos viajes más, ya lejos de los focos de los medios de comunicación: el 13 de marzo acogió a nueve personas, de las cuales siete son menores, y el 18 de marzo, seis personas, cinco de ellos niños. En total, suman 28 menores de edad llegados desde Ucrania «con todos los papeles, con todo legal y acompañados por sus tutores».

*El Cabildo cede dos espacios*

En espera, aún refugiándose de las bombas rusas, tiene 38 niños más. «Pero no los puedo traer porque simplemente no tengo donde acogerlos». Esta ciudadana asegura que el Cabildo de Fuerteventura le ha ofrecido dos albergues, aunque los trámites burocráticos en Ucrania no se han completado.

Para gestionar y atender a estos niños y los siguientes, Natalia Karpukhina ha creado una asociación llamada *Leleka*, que en ucraniano significa cigüeña. Y, de la misma manera que demuestra la legalidad de los traslados y los billetes de avión de los 28 menores acogidos hasta ahora, esta ciudadana ucraniana enseña los papeles.

A pesar del mal trago de la denuncia falsa, quiere seguir adelante. «Todo ha sido complicado para mí, estresado, no entiendo nada. La periodista ni se identificó, ni estuve hablando con ella más de 30 segundos y luego publicó todo eso». A pesar de todo, Natalia repite que seguirá trayendo niños: «no me van a parar», son sus últimas palabras.



Escribe Natalia G. Vargas.

El caso de los 30 niños ucranianos se enreda: la supuesta promotora del viaje a Canarias niega haberlo organizado
*El caso de los 30 niños ucranianos se enreda: la supuesta promotora del viaje a Canarias niega haberlo organizado*


Spoiler



Natalia Karpukhina ha acusado al Gobierno regional de crear ''alarma social'' por alertar de la desaparición de un grupo de menores que iba a ser derivado desde Huelva a las Islas a espaldas de las autoridades, pero reconoce que pretende organizar el viaje a las Islas a 38 niños.

_Natalia Karpukhina, la mujer que organizó supuestamente un viaje de niños ucranianos desde Huelva hasta Canarias en barco, niega la derivación y muestra los billetes de avión con los que han viajado otros menores refugiados a los que ha acogido_.








El caso de los 30 niños ucranianos que supuestamente salieron del país rumbo a Canarias en un viaje organizado a espaldas de las autoridades se enreda. La supuesta promotora de este traslado, una mujer ucraniana residente en Fuerteventura, ha negado este miércoles en una rueda de prensa que haya intentado traer a las Islas en un ferry desde Huelva a este grupo de menores. Sin embargo, *Natalia Karpukhina* ha reconocido que planea desplazar desde Ucrania a tres grupos más: uno de diez menores, otro de 13, y un último de 15.

La Delegación del Gobierno en Canarias alertó a la Dirección General de Protección a la Infancia y a la Familia de que un grupo de menores ucranianos había salido el 28 de marzo del país con destino al sur de la Península para, desde allí, coger un barco hacia el Archipiélago. Desde ese momento, se activó un operativo policial en la dársena onubense, sin que los 30 niños fueran localizados, tal y como adelantó _El País_.

La directora general de Protección a la Infancia, *Iratxe Serrano*, cuando tuvo conocimiento de este viaje se puso en contacto con la supuesta organizadora y activó ''todos los mecanismos posibles'' para evitar que la derivación se produjera. ''Ojalá la situación fuera otra, pero las plazas son las que son'', explicó Serrano a este periódico. Los centros del Gobierno autonómico preparados para atender a menores extranjeros no acompañados llevan meses saturados por la acogida de 2.700 personas llegadas en patera a las Islas. El tapón en las pruebas de determinación de la edad y el bloqueo en el reparto de los menores entre el resto de comunidades autónomas han puesto al límite la atención a los migrantes tutelados por el Ejecutivo regional.

El abogado de Natalia Karpukhina, *José Ramón González*, aseguró en la rueda de prensa que su representada había recibido presiones por parte de la Dirección General con el propósito de que no continúe trayendo menores desde Ucrania hasta Fuerteventura. Hasta el momento, según ha recogido _Efe_, la mujer ha promovido el viaje de 28 menores y siete adultos. De estos 28 niños, 17 fueron rescatados de un orfanato próximo a Kiev y han sido alojados en el albergue municipal de La Oliva.

Todos ellos, según Karpukhina, han llegado en avión y no por vía terrestre. Según ha publicado _Efe_, la mujer lleva siete años viviendo en Fuerteventura y durante ese tiempo ha organizado viajes y campamentos con niños ucranianos, rusos y bielorrusos. Ahora, con motivo de la guerra, ha creado una asociación para ayudar a los menores. La mujer ucraniana ha acusado al Gobierno canario de sembrar ''alarma social'' y sostiene que al Ejecutivo ''le molesta'' que ayude.

Desde que comenzó la invasión rusa, al menos 4 millones de personas han huido de Ucrania. Personas de todas partes del mundo se han movido hasta las fronteras ucranianas para facilitar transporte y acogida a las familias desplazadas. Sin embargo, esta oleada de solidaridad ha puesto en alerta a las administraciones ante el riesgo de que las mujeres y los niños caigan en redes de tráfico de personas. Por esta razón, España ha centralizado la acogida en el gobierno central, habilitado espacios especializados en la atención de refugiados ucranianos.



Escribe Pía Peñagarikano.

Natalia Karpukhina desvela “presiones” de la directora general de Protección de Infancia y valora acusarla por “denuncia falsa”
*Natalia Karpukhina desvela “presiones” de la directora general de Protección de Infancia y valora acusarla por “denuncia falsa”*


Spoiler











Este miércoles ha comparecido ante los medios de comunicación *Natalia Karpukhina*, la mujer ucraniana residente en Fuerteventura que ha estado en el punto de mira de los medios de comunicación durante toda una semana, desde que _El País_ publicara la “desaparición” de un grupo de niños ucranianos en un supuesto viaje de Polonia a Huelva, y, desde ahí, en barco a Fuerteventura.

Fue la Dirección de Protección a la Infancia y la Familia del Gobierno de Canarias la que alertó de la desaparición de los menores el pasado 25 de marzo al Ministerio del Interior que ayer martes desmentía la información después de una semana intensa de búsqueda del "grupo fantasma".

Así lo subrayaron Karpukhina y *José Ramón González*, su abogado, quien apuntó directamente a la directora general, *Iratxe Serrano*, de ser la autora del relato difundido y de presionar a la propia Natalia días antes de la publicación. Según aseveraron, Serrano habría llamado varias veces a la ucraniana “para presionarla e, incluso, sabemos que ha presionado a ciertas administraciones para que tampoco presten ayuda…que no traigan a nadie sin su consentimiento”.

Yo no sé, prosiguió, “si a lo mejor lo que le molesta es que el Ayuntamiento de Oliva haya hecho más que el propio Gobierno de Canarias por ayudar y ella a lo mejor no ha podido atribuirse nada, pero no lo sabemos”, recalcó.

*Posibles acciones legales contra Serrano y El País*

En esta situación, ahora valoran emprender acciones legales. “Tenemos muchísimos indicios para poder llevar a cabo alguna que otra acción legal y habrá que ver si esto es a partir de una denuncia falsa”. Tampoco descartan acusar a _El País_ al que reclaman su derecho a la rectificación, “no entiendo cómo sacan una noticia con cero veracidad y sin ninguna prueba, sin ninguna nada que consolidar aquel artículo”, recalcó González.

Durante la comparecencia que tuvo lugar en Corralejo, donde reside, Natalia dejó bien claro que los 35 niños ucranianos y adultos llegados a La Oliva entre el 11 y el 13 de marzo, acogidos en el *Albergue de El Cohombrillo* llegaron en avión y disponen “de todos los papeles en regla”. Este miércoles por la mañana, llegaba, precisamente, el último documento solicitado que ya ha sido remitido a la Dirección General de la Protección de la Infancia.

*Nace la asociación Leleka (cigüeña en ucraniano)*

Lejos de amilanarse por la “persecución” sufrida estos días tras la publicación de la información, Natalia asegura que seguirá en la línea de ayudar a su país, trabajando con niños como lo ha estado haciendo desde hace siete años en Fuerteventura, gracias a una escuela de surf que promueve campamentos con niños ucranianos, bielorrusos y rusos. Una experiencia que ahora, insistió, quiere poner al servicio de quienes huyen de las bombas.

Solo hay que ver la cara de los niños que llevan más de un mes en la Isla, que están escolarizados “y que ya no preguntan por las bombas”.

Natalia y su equipo han constituido la *asociación Leleka*, cigüeña en ucraniano. Una entidad dirigida a llevar a cabo la labor y gestionar las ayudas que les van llegando.

Confían en que el Cabildo de Fuerteventura pueda poner a su disposición alguno de los albergues de la Isla donde acoger a tres grupos de ucranianos más que se encuentran todavía en Ucrania a la espera de que el Ministerio autorice su llegada. Suman 38 personas, la mayoría niños y niñas.


----------



## Peineto (20 Dic 2022)

Cabelleras y cabelleros:

Se hace saber que

Se está preparando una operación envolvente contra la Comunidad Internacional por parte de los dueños de la susodicha con el fin de atarle bien los machos (y las jembras) para que no se desmadren, que algunos ya están con las tonterías y eso es contagioso y fuente de mal ejemplo. Si alguien de ustedes es invitado, se ruega nos lo comunique.





Interpreten lo de COOPERACION al gusto personal.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

*Rusia transfiere personal y equipo militar más cerca de la frontera de Bielorrusia con Ucrania.*

Rusia está trasladando sus tropas y equipo militar desde los campos de entrenamiento de Bielorrusia en las partes norte y central del país hacia el sur, más cerca de la frontera de Bielorrusia con Ucrania, informó el grupo de monitoreo bielorruso Belarusian Hajun el 20 de Diciembre

https://kyivindependent.com/news-fee...r-with-ukraine


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Dic 2022)

*A modo de off-topic. Una historia rocambolesca sobre un hipotético grupo de entre 30 y 40 menores procedentes de Ucrania que se perdieron en Huelva cuando iban a embarcar en un ferry dirección a las Islas Canarias (IV)*


Spoiler



La ucraniana Natalia Karpukhina acusa al Gobierno de Canarias de crear "alarma" con un viaje no confirmado de otros 30 niños
*La ucraniana Natalia Karpukhina acusa al Gobierno de Canarias de crear "alarma" con un viaje no confirmado de otros 30 niños*


Spoiler



Promovió la llegada de un grupo de menores en marzo a Fuerteventura, con la colaboración del Ayuntamiento de La Oliva, y desmiente estar relacionada con esta nueva expedición.

_Natalia y su abogado, este miércoles por la tarde_.








La mujer ucraniana a la que se le atribuyó ser la promotora de un viaje organizado de un grupo de menores ucranianos al que se perdió la pista, *Natalia Karpukhina*, y su abogado han acusado a la Dirección General de Protección de la Infancia del Gobierno de Canarias de crear alarma social y de apuntarles porque, tal vez, "moleste" que ayude.

En una rueda de prensa ofrecida en Corralejo, localidad de Fuerteventura donde reside, Karpukhina ha salido al paso después de que se le relacionara como promotora del viaje de un grupo de niños refugiados ucranianos, entre 30 y 40 menores, que iban a llegar a península para desde allí viajar a Canarias en barco desde Huelva.

La mujer y su letrado, *José Ramón González*, han acusado, sin mencionar en ningún momento su nombre, pero sí su departamento, a la directora general Protección de la Infancia del Gobierno de Canarias, *Iratxe Serrano*, de ser la persona que facilitó la información al diario que adelantó la búsqueda de esos niños.

El caso saltó a la opinión pública después de que el pasado domingo el diario El País informara de la búsqueda policial que se había iniciado el lunes 28 para intentar dar con el paradero de los menores.

Desde que tuvieron conocimiento de la posible llegada de los menores, agentes de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil desplegaron controles policiales tanto en el puerto de Huelva como en el de Gran Canaria, pero nadie dio con el grupo de niños.

"La única persona que ha señalado a Natalia ha sido una directora general del Gobierno de Canarias, que tendrá que demostrar las pruebas y de donde sale la historia de que hay un grupo de niños en Huelva que venían a Canarias, que han desaparecido", ha indicado el letrado.

González ha insistido en que el propio delegado del Gobierno en Andalucía, *Pedro Fernández*, descartó el pasado lunes que hubiera esos menores en Andalucía.

_Natalia, este miércoles en rueda de prensa_.








Antes de publicarse la información en _El País_, el abogado ha asegurado que la directora general habló con Natalia "pero no de buenas maneras, ni para preguntar por los niños, sino para decirle que ni se le ocurriera seguir trayendo niños".

González ha asegurado que su representada ha recibido presiones por parte de la Dirección General para evitar que siga trayendo menores desde Ucrania, "y también han presionado a otras administraciones" para que no se presten a ayudar.

A preguntas de los periodistas, Natalia Karpukhina ha respondido que, en ningún momento, la Policía se ha puesto en contacto con ella para preguntarle sobre el grupo de menores, ni tampoco nadie de la Delegación del Gobierno.

Además, ha asegurado que, en ningún momento, ha pedido ayuda al Gobierno de Canarias en la acogida de menores.

"Puede que le moleste que el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva haya hecho más por ayudar que el Gobierno de Canarias y puede que no haya podido atribuirse nada", ha insinuado el abogado.

*Asociación para ayudar a los niños*

Natalia Karpukhina, con la ayuda del Ayuntamiento de La Oliva, trajo a Fuerteventura un grupo de niños con edades comprendidas entre los 18 meses y los 17 años el pasado 11 de marzo. Junto a los menores, viajaban tres mujeres, madres de algunos de los niños.

Tras este primer grupo, llegaron más grupos de refugiados a Fuerteventura hasta sumar 35 personas de las que 28 son menores. Natalia planea en estos momentos traer tres grupos más de 10, 13 y 15 menores que se encuentran en Ucrania a la espera de una autorización del Gobierno que permita su salida.

"Los traemos en avión y no en un coche hasta la frontera", ha insistido Natalia Karpukhina en relación al grupo fantasma que, al parecer, llegó a Huelva y con el que se le relacionó.

Esta ciudadana ucraniana, que ha anunciado que ha creado una asociación para ayudar a los niños, lleva siete años viviendo en Fuerteventura donde organiza viajes y campamentos con niños de Ucrania, Rusia y Bielorrusia. Gracias a esa experiencia ha querido ahora ayudar a los niños de la guerra trayéndolos a España.

Ha asegurado que los niños acogidos en un albergue de La Oliva se encuentran en buen estado, escolarizados y con una evolución positiva, ya que han dejado de hablar de los horrores de la guerra.

También ha defendido que cada niño que ha llegado hasta la isla, "tiene los papeles, vienen con tutores y personas autorizadas y los próximos grupos que quiera traer también estarán correctos" y ha añadido que "a un avión no se puede entrar sin papeles ni salir de un país sin papeles".



*07.04.2022*

Escribe Janey Castañeyra.

Los niños "perdidos" de Ucrania continúan en el país a la espera de viajar a Fuerteventura
*Los niños "perdidos" de Ucrania continúan en el país a la espera de viajar a Fuerteventura *


Spoiler



La asociación de ucranianos residentes en la isla que organizó los primeros viajes se encuentra a la espera de concretar el alojamiento en albergues que habría ofrecido el Cabildo, y de completar los trámites para trasladar otros 28 menores. Natalya Karpukhina y su abogado cargaron ayer duramente contra la información difundida, señalando a la directora general de Protección a la Infancia del Gobierno de Canarias por presionarles para tratar de impedir los traslados sin su consentimiento.

_Natalya Karpukhina junto a su abogado José Ramón González_.








Ninguna fuente ni autoridad ha sido capaz de concretar si los niños procedentes de Ucrania supuestamente perdidos han pisado suelo español. *Natalya Karpukhina*, la vecina ucraniana residente en Fuerteventura que sí ha organizado el traslado a la isla de un total de 28 menores, en tres viajes en avión desde el 11 de marzo, compareció ayer ante los medios de comunicación junto a su abogado, *José Ramón González*, para aclarar los hechos. Negó ser la organizadora de ese supuesto viaje, y el abogado tachó de "difamación" al medio que publicó la primera información, _El País_, además de señalar a la directora general de Protección a la Infancia del Gobierno de Canarias, Iratxe Serrano, por "presiones", por "crear alarma social", y por una posible "denuncia falsa".

"La única historia que tiene un cierta narrativa es la de la directora general que sale del Gobierno de Canarias, porque el delegado del Gobierno en Andalucía ha dicho que se desconoce si hay niños o no hay niños y, la policía no ha dicho absolutamente nada. Ni siquiera se ha molestado en preguntar", explicó el abogado. Por ello, entiende, "debería ser esa persona quien dé las explicaciones", "ante los medios de comunicación", o incluso "en el Parlamento de Canarias".

Sobre las supuestas presiones, continuó José Ramón González, "Natalya me advirtió que la directora general la había llamado antes de publicarse la noticia. No fue de buenas maneras, para preguntar, sino para decirle que ni se le ocurriera seguir trayendo niños. Incluso sabemos que habría presionado a otras administraciones para que tampoco presten ayuda. No sé si a lo mejor le molesta que el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva haya hecho más que el Gobierno de Canarias por ayudar, y ella no ha podido atribuirse nada. Crear esta alarma social, desde su posición, es algo muy grave", considera el abogado.

_Rueda de prensa sobre los niños perdidos de Ucrania_.








El Ayuntamiento de La Oliva fue la institución que colaboró en el primer traslado, acogiendo hasta día de hoy a los niños y a sus acompañantes en el *Albergue de El Cohombrillo*, en la localidad de Lajares, y ayudando a tramitar toda la documentación, agradeciendo por ello Karpukhina el papel de la alcaldesa en el municipio, *Pilar González*.

Los 28 menores están escolarizados, acompañados de adultos las veinticuatro horas del día, tienen atención médica y cuentan con todos los papeles en regla, aseguraron, y todos los trámites para traer a estos tres grupos se han llevado a cabo a través de la Delegación de Gobierno. "Estamos en 2022, no se puede coger un avión sin papeles", dijo Karpukhina, detallando que cuentan con poderes notariales para la tutela de los menores, documentación tramitada con la policía en Ucrania, y los trámites de Extranjería exigidos en España.

Por lo tanto, no entienden la información difundida sobre la búsqueda de entre 30 y 40 menores, cuyo traslado se les atribuye, y que supuestamente estaban a la espera de embarcar hacia Canarias desde Huelva. "Todos nuestros viajes los organizamos por avión", y adelantaron que continuarán haciéndolo así.

"Ahora tengo tres grupos diferentes, de 10, 13 y 15 niños, esperando que el Gobierno me dé el acuerdo para poder traerlos aquí. Falta la respuesta del Ministerio. De momento, todos están en Ucrania", indicó Natalya Karpukhina. También faltaría resolver su alojamiento, pues el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva no cuenta con más espacio, y el Ayuntamiento de Puerto del Rosario tampoco pudo ofrecerles ayuda. Sería entonces el Cabildo de Fuerteventura, tras reunirse con ellos días atrás, quien les habría ofrecido la posibilidad de acoger a estos grupos en dos albergues de la institución, según relató la vecina ucraniana.

Durante su comparecencia, Natalya Karpukhina mostró los papeles de la asociación llamada *Leleka* -que significa cigüeña en Ucraniano– que ya estaría constituida legalmente para continuar ayudando a sus compatriotas a salir del país. Ella misma se ocupó de pagar los billetes de avión de los primeros traslados, a la espera de que el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva les reintegre ese dinero. También por este motivo, para conseguir fondos, han constituido este colectivo que defienden como "sin ánimo de lucro".

Tras trabajar en su escuela de surf a través de campamentos de verano con hasta 350 menores de Rusia, Bielorrusia y Ucrania, desde 2014 a 2019, defendió Karpukhina que "yo tengo experiencia en trabajar con niños", y que esa sería su aportación "para ayudar a mi país. En Ucrania, todo el mundo ayuda en lo que puede. Los hombres en la guerra, las mujeres que son doctores también, los cocineros cocinando para los militares. Y yo aquí con mis amigos, con mi equipo que ha venido desde Járkov y desde Kiev". Aunque reconoció que toda esta situación ha sido "complicada", y que la ha vivido "estresada", aseguró que seguirá adelante: "no me van a parar".



El delegado del Gobierno en Canarias confirma que Natalia Karpukhina pidió más recursos para traer a más menores de Ucrania
*El delegado del Gobierno en Canarias confirma que Natalia Karpukhina pidió más recursos para traer a más menores de Ucrania*


Spoiler



"Ya se verá en qué concluyen las investigaciones", afirma Anselmo Pestana en una visita a Fuerteventura.

El delegado del Gobierno en Canarias, *Anselmo Pestana*, ha confirmado que se ha abierto una investigación para esclarecer qué ha pasado con el grupo de menores refugiados, entre 30 y 40, que iban a llegar a Canarias desde Huelva y ha apuntado que se puso el foco en *Natalia Karpukhina* porque fue quien "pidió más recursos para traer a más menores".

De visita este jueves en Fuerteventura para asistir a un acto del Ejército, Pestana ha reconocido que las autoridades recibieron información sobre la posible llegada a Canarias de un grupo de menores de Ucrania desde Huelva y que se hicieron averiguaciones.

"Ya se verá en qué concluyen las investigaciones que se hicieron", ha añadido.

Como promotora del viaje, apareció el nombre de Natalia Karpukhina, una mujer ucraniana residente en Fuerteventura que, con anterioridad, había traído desde Ucrania a un grupo de 17 menores y tres mujeres adultas con el apoyo del Ayuntamiento de La Oliva.

A la pregunta del motivo por el que se puso el foco en Natalia, el delegado del Gobierno en las islas ha reconocido que no fue una postura gratuita, pues "fue la persona que trajo a unos menores a Fuerteventura y quien pidió más recursos para traer a más menores, incluso en alguna otra isla de Canarias".

Esta ciudadana ucraniana, que reside en Corralejo, y su abogado, *José Ramón González*, comparecieron este miércoles en rueda de prensa para negar cualquier vinculación con ese grupo de menores y acusar a la a la Dirección General de Protección de la Infancia del Gobierno de Canarias de crear alarma social con este tema.

El letrado aseguró que "la única persona que ha señalado a Natalia ha sido una directora general del Gobierno de Canarias, que tendrá que demostrar las pruebas y de donde sale la historia de que hay un grupo de niños en Huelva que venían a Canarias, que han desaparecido".

Sin nombrar a la directora de Protección de la Infancia, *Iratxe Serrano*, Karpukhina y su abogado pusieron el foco en ella e, incluso, dieron a entender que todo podía tratarse de un tema político y de celos por cómo estaban realizando ellos la acogida de menores que huyen de la guerra de Ucrania.

*Canarias, territorio "no prioritario" para acogida*

Pestana ha explicado que la estrategia nacional de apoyo a Ucrania y de ayuda a las personas que salen de un conflicto bélico es la de "apoyar en la acogida", pero ha insistido que Canarias es un territorio que pretende "no ser prioritario en esa acogida" y que solo lleguen a las islas "aquellos que tienen una red familiar en Canarias".

En estos momentos, Canarias tutela a unos 2.900 menores no acompañados llegados en patera, por lo que, ha insistido en que existe "un sistema de acogida muy tensionado y sobrepasado en algunos momentos", por lo que "no se puede seguir tensionando".

"Esto no quiere decir que no se comprometa a acoger niños ucranianos acompañados o no, pero hay otros territorios en el país con menos intensidad", ha indicado Pestana, al tiempo que ha subrayado que la acogida debe hacerse "correctamente y con la coordinación del Ministerio de Inclusión Social".

El pasado 11 de marzo llegó a Fuerteventura un grupo de 17 menores junto a tres adultos, en un avión desde Budapest (Hungría), huyendo de la guerra. El viaje estaba organizado por Natalia Karpukhina con el apoyo del Ayuntamiento de La Oliva. Tras ese primer grupo, han llegado más refugiados a la isla bajo la coordinación de esta mujer ucraniana.

Pestana ha explicado que la acogida al primer grupo fue durante "los primeros momentos de llegada de refugiados, pero se hizo sin coordinación del Ministerio y fui yo quien lo comuniqué a la consejera de Asuntos Sociales, cuando tuve conocimiento de que llegaban al aeropuerto de Fuerteventura”.

"Puedo entender el momento y primó la solidaridad, pero a partir de ahí hemos dejado claro en las reuniones de coordinación que Canarias, en el caso de menores, no es el sitio más adecuado para acogerlos porque hay más capacidad en el resto del territorio nacional", ha insistido el delegado.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Dic 2022)

*A modo de off-topic. Una historia rocambolesca sobre un hipotético grupo de entre 30 y 40 menores procedentes de Ucrania que se perdieron en Huelva cuando iban a embarcar en un ferry dirección a las Islas Canarias (V)*


Spoiler



*13.04.2022*

Localizados los 38 niños ucranianos a los que se perdió la pista cuando iban a viajar a Canarias
*Localizados los 38 niños ucranianos a los que se perdió la pista cuando iban a viajar a Canarias *


Spoiler



Las Islas se ofrecen a facilitar su traslado, pero deben llegar con autorizaciones notariales que acrediten que se desplazan con permiso de sus padres.

Los 38 menores ucranianos que iban a viajar a Canarias y a los que se creía desaparecidos están todavía en Ucrania. El Gobierno regional está dispuesto a facilitar la llegada a Fuerteventura del grupo si el Cabildo de la isla facilita un recurso de acogida y, sobre todo, si los chicos llegan con autorizaciones notariales que acreditan que se desplazan con permiso de sus padres, como ya han hecho otros.

La directora general de Protección de la Infancia de las Islas, *Iratxe Serrano*, ha confirmado que se ha reunido con la empresaria ucraniana residente en Corralejo Natalia Karpukhina para hablar de la situación en la que se encuentran 17 niños que llegaron al municipio de La Oliva con su mediación y también de la polémica abierta en torno a ese grupo de 38 menores, a los que la Policía buscó hace unas semanas en Andalucía, porque supuestamente estaban a punto de embarcar en Huelva hacia Canarias.

En esa reunión, dice el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva en un comunicado, “se sentaron las bases para una futura colaboración en caso de poder trasladar a la isla al grupo de 38 menores que permanecen en la frontera de Ucrania con la Unión Europea a la espera de encontrar un alojamiento que facilite su acogida”. Iratxe Serrano ha explicado que también ella ha recibido información de que ese grupo de niños no llegó a salir de Ucrania y ha corroborado que el Gobierno de Canarias está dispuesto a facilitar su llegada a las islas, bajo ciertas condiciones.

La principal, explica, es que todos estén en la misma situación que los 17 niños que Karpukhina y el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva trasladaron a Fuerteventura hace unas semanas desde Hungría.

Aunque inicialmente se difundió desde el consistorio que esos menores venían “de un orfanato” de una zona cercana a Kiev, ha detallado Iratxe Serrano, todos tienen padres y todos han viajado con documentación en regla que acredita que su familia está al corriente del desplazamiento, lo autoriza y tiene previsto repatriarlos en cuanto la situación en Ucrania lo permita.

Ese detalle tiene gran transcendencia legal, ha precisado la directora de Protección a la Infancia, porque acredita que no se trata de niños vulnerables ni en desamparo, de modo que ni el Gobierno de Canarias tiene que asumir su tutela legal, ni el Cabildo de la isla al que llegan es responsable de su guarda.

Si ese grupo de 38 menores llega en esas circunstancias, Canarias no podrá ningún impedimento, siempre que el Cabildo de Fuerteventura facilite un recurso para su alojamiento transitorio, ha añadido Serrano.

La opinión favorable de la Dirección General de la Infancia a ese traslado se funda en otra razón: Serrano ha visitado esta semana al primer grupo que llegó a Fuerteventura con la mediación del Ayuntamiento de La Oliva y Karpukhina y ha comprobado que los niños están bien acogidos, que reciben atención adecuada, que siguen en contacto con sus padres y que todos están escolarizados.

“Incluso los más mayores siguen a distancia los planes de estudio de su país”, ha precisado la directora general.



La directora general de Protección a la Infancia reacciona visitando a los niños ucranianos en La Oliva
*La directora general de Protección a la Infancia reacciona visitando a los niños ucranianos en La Oliva *


Spoiler



Iratxe Serrano comprobó que se encuentran en buen estado, y se comprometió con Natalya Karpukhina y los residentes ucranianos en la isla en sentar las bases para una eventual colaboración que permita el traslado de los 38 menores que restan por venir, según informó el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva.

_Imagen del grupo de refugiados ucranianos difundida por el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva_.








La directora general de Protección a la Infancia y la Familia del Gobierno de Canarias, *Iratxe Serrano*, ha podido conocer de primera mano la situación de los niños refugiados en La Oliva, calificando tras su visita que esta es "muy satisfactoria y con las necesidades básicas cubiertas", según informó el Ayuntamiento de La Oliva en un comunicado.

Esta habría sido la conclusión expuesta por Serrano tras una visita de dos días a Fuerteventura, poco tiempo después de que el colectivo de ucranianos residentes en la isla la acusara de "crear alarma" y de "presiones" para no seguir organizando traslados de menores refugiados desde Ucrania.

Según la información remitida desde la Corporación municipal, la directora general mantuvo una reunión de trabajo con la alcaldesa *Pilar González*, y con técnicos del Ayuntamiento y de la propia Dirección General, respondiendo así a la invitación realizada en su día por el consistorio de La Oliva. En esta reunión "se estableció un acuerdo de coordinación entre ambas administraciones para ir analizando y evaluando la situación de los refugiados ucranianos", trasladó el ayuntamiento.

Además, continúa el comunicado, Iratxe Serrano y su personal se encontraron con los menores y adultos que los acompañan, verificando que, "a pesar de la situación que los ha traído a la isla, su respuesta está siendo muy positiva y el entorno en el que se encuentran cumple perfectamente con las necesidades que la acogida de un grupo tan numeroso plantea".

Asimismo, mantuvo la directora un encuentro con *Natalya Karpukhina*, donde "se sentaron las bases para una futura colaboración en caso de poder trasladar a la isla el grupo de 38 menores que permanecen en la frontera de Ucrania con la UE a la espera de encontrar un alojamiento que facilite su acogida".

La valoración del Ayuntamiento de La Oliva y la Dirección General a la conclusión de la visita ha sido muy positiva, al constarse que a pesar de las dificultades que una acción así conlleva todo se ha realizado de manera correcta y con un resultado muy satisfactorio.



*18.04.2022

José Ramón González, abogado de la comunidad ucraniana en Fuerteveventura*


Spoiler





```
https://www.facebook.com/CopeFtva/videos/jos%C3%A9-ram%C3%B3n-gonz%C3%A1lez-abogado-de-la-comunidad-ucraniana-en-fuerteventura/317103367034586/
```




Añado dos artículos sobre tráfico humano.


Spoiler



*12.03.2022*

Escribe Katy Fallon.

Children going missing amid chaos at Ukrainian border, aid groups report
*Children going missing amid chaos at Ukrainian border, aid groups report 

04.04.2022*

Escribe Natalia G. Vargas.

Las redes de trata que amenazan a las mujeres en las fronteras: de Ucrania a la ruta canaria
*Las redes de trata que amenazan a las mujeres en las fronteras: de Ucrania a la ruta canaria *


----------



## Iskra (20 Dic 2022)

Donbass: Las defensoras.

Ya sean soldados rasos o comandantes, médicas o voluntarias, todas estas mujeres tienen algo en común: fe en la causa por la que luchan, convicción en la victoria y un coraje sin fisuras.
Heroínas, sin duda. Ya llegará su momento en el desfile del regimiento inmortal, pero ojalá que sea dentro de muchos años.
Sale Korsa, así que no todas sobreviven físicamente. Pero su memoria es eterna.


----------



## Centinela (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> eso lo haces desde una pagina web no? en el tel no sale....
> 
> Planeta Gonzo on Twitter: "Esas familias ukras de bien. Amigos de Sánchez, Yolanda Díaz y Pere Aragonés. Y de Francisco Franco. Visitando el Valle de Los Caídos. Supongo que serán refugiados. https://t.co/oIplneyk2j" / Twitter
> Los faxhuzos del foro, algo que decir? estos ukronanzis estan visitando el valle de los caidos




Jajaja, !Qué bueno!


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## pemebe (20 Dic 2022)

Propaganda Otánica, pero se puede leer entre líneas.

*Mantienen el discurso
Se quedará sin municiones "totalmente utilizables" a principios del próximo año, según un funcionario estadounidense.*









Volodymyr Zelensky and his generals explain why the war hangs in the balance


Our interviews with the men shaping Ukraine’s response to Russia’s aggression




www.economist.com





*El fatídico invierno ucraniano*

Volodymyr Zelensky y sus generales explican por qué la guerra pende de un hilo
Entrevistamos a los responsables de la respuesta ucraniana a la agresión rusa.

En los últimos días, The Economist ha entrevistado a los tres hombres que están en el centro del esfuerzo bélico de Ucrania. *Uno es el Sr. Zelensky. El segundo es el General Valery Zaluzhny, que ha servido como principal soldado del país durante el último año y medio. El tercero es el coronel general Oleksandr Syrsky, jefe de las fuerzas terrestres de Ucrania,* que dirigió la defensa de Kiev en primavera y la espectacular contraofensiva ucraniana en la provincia de Kharkiv en septiembre. Los tres hombres subrayaron que el desenlace de la guerra depende de los próximos meses. Están convencidos de que Rusia está preparando otra gran ofensiva, que comenzaría en enero. Si Ucrania lanza su propio ataque preventivo o espera para contraatacar, cómo reúne y distribuye sus fuerzas, cuánta munición y equipo acumula en las próximas semanas y meses: estas decisiones determinarán el futuro de su país.
Ucrania disfrutó de un otoño triunfal. El avance relámpago del general Syrsky a través de Kharkiv llevó a Putin a nombrar un nuevo comandante y a reclutar 300.000 soldados. La posición de Rusia era tan precaria en octubre que sus generales empezaron a discutir opciones nucleares. En noviembre, las fuerzas ucranianas entraron en la ciudad de Kherson. "Este es el principio del fin de la guerra", declaró Zelensky mientras paseaba por la ciudad recién liberada. "Estamos llegando paso a paso a todos los territorios ocupados temporalmente".
Pero ni el general Zaluzhny ni el general Syrsky suenan triunfantes. Una de las razones es la escalada de la guerra aérea. Rusia ha estado bombardeando las centrales eléctricas y la red eléctrica de Ucrania con drones y misiles casi todas las semanas desde octubre, provocando largos y frecuentes apagones. Aunque Rusia se está quedando sin misiles guiados de precisión, en las últimas semanas se cree que ha ofrecido a Irán aviones de combate y helicópteros a cambio de miles de drones y, tal vez, misiles balísticos.

*"Me parece que estamos al límite"*, advierte el general Zaluzhny. *Más ataques de gran envergadura podrían inutilizar por completo la red. "Será entonces cuando las esposas y los hijos de los soldados empiecen a congelarse"*, afirma. *"¿De qué humor estarán los combatientes? Sin agua, luz y calor, ¿podemos hablar de preparar reservas para seguir luchando?"*. El 13 de diciembre, funcionarios estadounidenses declararon que estaban cerca de tomar la decisión de entregar a Ucrania baterías de defensa antiaérea Patriot, que, a diferencia de los sistemas enviados hasta ahora, son capaces de derribar misiles balísticos.

Un segundo desafío son los combates que se libran actualmente en Donbás, sobre todo en torno a la ciudad de Bajmut. El general Syrsky, que llega a la entrevista en el este de Ucrania en uniforme de faena y con la cara hinchada por la falta de sueño, afirma que las tácticas rusas han cambiado bajo el mando de Sergei Surovikin, que asumió el mando en octubre. El grupo Wagner, una unidad mercenaria mejor equipada que el ejército regular ruso, combate en el primer escalón. Las tropas de la república rusa de Chechenia y otros regulares están en la retaguardia. Pero mientras que antes estas fuerzas luchaban por separado, hoy cooperan en destacamentos de 900 soldados o más, que se desplazan principalmente a pie.
Bajmut no es un lugar especialmente estratégico. Aunque se encuentra en la carretera de Slovyansk y Kramatorsk, dos grandes ciudades, Ucrania tiene varias líneas defensivas más en las que replegarse en esa dirección. Además, Rusia carece de recursos humanos para explotar una ruptura. El objetivo de su implacable ataque contra Bajmut, según los generales, es inmovilizar o "fijar" unidades ucranianas para que no puedan ser utilizadas para reforzar las ofensivas en la provincia de Luhansk, al norte. *"Ahora el enemigo intenta arrebatarnos la iniciativa"*, afirma el general Syrsky. *"Está intentando obligarnos a ponernos completamente a la defensiva"*.

Ucrania también se enfrenta a una renovada amenaza por parte de Bielorrusia, que inició grandes maniobras militares en verano y más recientemente ha actualizado su proyecto de registro. El 3 de diciembre, Sergei Shoigu, ministro de Defensa ruso, visitó Minsk, la capital bielorrusa, para hablar de cooperación militar. Los funcionarios occidentales afirman que Bielorrusia probablemente ha prestado demasiado apoyo material a las unidades rusas como para entrar ella misma en la refriega, pero el objetivo de esta actividad es probablemente fijar a las fuerzas ucranianas en el norte, por si Kiev es atacada de nuevo, y evitar así que puedan ser utilizadas en cualquier nueva ofensiva.

El tercer desafío es el más serio. El esfuerzo de movilización de Rusia ha sido ampliamente menospreciado, con innumerables historias de equipos inadecuados y reclutas descontentos. El Estado Mayor ucraniano y sus socios occidentales son más cautelosos. *"Todos sabemos que la calidad es mala y que carecen de equipo"*, afirma Kusti Salm, del Ministerio de Defensa de Estonia. *"Pero el hecho de que puedan movilizarse tan rápido es un dilema de alerta temprana para Ucrania y, en última instancia, para la OTAN"*. Los planes de Gran Bretaña y la Unión Europea pueden entrenar a unos 30.000 soldados ucranianos en 18 meses, afirma. Rusia ha sido capaz de conjurar cinco veces más nuevos soldados en una fracción del tiempo.
*"La movilización rusa ha funcionado"*, afirma el general Zaluzhny. *"Un zar les dice que vayan a la guerra, y van a la guerra"*. El general Syrsky está de acuerdo: *"No hay que descartar al enemigo. No son débiles... y tienen un gran potencial en términos de mano de obra"*. Pone el ejemplo de cómo los reclutas rusos, equipados sólo con armas ligeras, lograron frenar los ataques ucranianos en Kreminna y Svatove, en la provincia de Luhansk, aunque el barro otoñal ayudó. La movilización también ha permitido a Rusia rotar sus fuerzas dentro y fuera del frente con más frecuencia, afirma, lo que les permite descansar y recuperarse. "En este sentido, tienen ventaja".
Pero la razón principal por la que Rusia ha reclutado a tantos jóvenes, creen los generales, es para volver a la ofensiva por primera vez desde que su intento de invadir Donbás se desvaneció en verano. *"Como en [la segunda guerra mundial]... en algún lugar más allá de los Urales están preparando nuevos recursos"*, dice el general Zaluzhny, refiriéndose a la decisión soviética de trasladar la industria de defensa al este, fuera del alcance de los bombarderos nazis. *"Se están preparando al 100%"*. Un gran ataque ruso podría llegar *"en febrero, en el mejor de los casos en marzo y en el peor a finales de enero"*, afirma. Y podría llegar en cualquier parte, advierte: en Donbás, donde Putin está ansioso por capturar el resto de la provincia de Donetsk; en el sur, hacia la ciudad de Dnipro; incluso hacia la propia Kiev. De hecho, considera inevitable un nuevo asalto a la capital: *"No tengo ninguna duda de que volverán a atacar Kiev"*.

Esto significa que la guerra se ha convertido en una carrera por rearmarse. Para Ucrania, esto supone una dolorosa disyuntiva entre el presente y el futuro. Los combates se ralentizarán durante el invierno, pero no se detendrán. Un ataque con cohetes contra cuarteles utilizados por el grupo Wagner en la ciudad de Melitopol el 10 de diciembre fue un recordatorio de cómo Ucrania puede utilizar lanzadores himars suministrados por Estados Unidos para desgastar a las fuerzas rusas en los próximos meses. Pero en Donbás la guerra sigue siendo una guerra de trincheras embarradas, bombardeos incesantes y sangrientos combates de infantería.


La tentación es enviar reservas. Una estrategia más sensata es retenerlas. *"Sé cuántas unidades de combate tengo ahora mismo, cuántas unidades de combate tengo que crear para finales de año y, lo más importante, no tocarlas de ninguna manera ahora. No importa lo difícil que sea"*, dice el general Zaluzhny. Su angustiosa decisión recuerda a la de los comandantes británicos que retuvieron los cazas Spitfire mientras Francia sufría el ataque alemán en 1940. *"Que me perdonen los soldados de las trincheras"*, dice el general Zaluzhny. *"Es más importante centrarse en la acumulación de recursos ahora mismo para las batallas más prolongadas y pesadas que pueden empezar el año que viene"*.
Ucrania tiene suficientes hombres en armas: más de 700.000 uniformados, de una forma u otra, de los cuales más de 200.000 están entrenados para el combate. Pero el material escasea. La munición es crucial, dice el general Syrsky. *"La artillería desempeña un papel decisivo en esta guerra"*, señala. *"Por lo tanto, todo depende realmente de la cantidad de suministros, y esto determina el éxito de la batalla en muchos casos"*. El general Zaluzhny, que está levantando un nuevo cuerpo de ejército, desgrana una lista de deseos. "Sé que puedo vencer a este enemigo", dice. *"Pero necesito recursos. Necesito 300 tanques, 600-700 ifvs [vehículos de combate de infantería], 500 obuses"*. El arsenal incremental que busca es mayor que el total de las fuerzas blindadas de la mayoría de los ejércitos europeos.
Los socios de Ucrania están acelerando los esfuerzos para reparar y renovar los equipos viejos y dañados para devolverlos al campo de batalla más rápidamente, en parte enseñando a Ucrania a repararlos lo más cerca posible de las líneas del frente. También están acelerando la fabricación de armas para satisfacer la creciente demanda de Ucrania y de sus propias fuerzas armadas.

*El 6 de diciembre el Congreso de Estados Unidos acordó en principio que el Pentágono comprara 864.000 proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm, más de 12.000 proyectiles Excalibur guiados por GPS y 106.000 cohetes gmlrs guiados por GPS para los himares, teóricamente suficientes para mantener el ritmo de fuego más intenso de Ucrania durante cinco meses sin parar. Pero esto se producirá a lo largo de varios años, no a tiempo para una ofensiva de primavera.*

Rusia tiene problemas similares. *Se quedará sin municiones "totalmente utilizables" a principios del próximo año, según un funcionario* estadounidense, lo que le obligará a recurrir a reservas en mal estado y a proveedores como Corea del Norte. Su escasez de proyectiles es "crítica", declaró el 14 de septiembre el almirante Tony Radakin, jefe de la defensa británica. *"Su capacidad para llevar a cabo con éxito operaciones ofensivas terrestres está disminuyendo rápidamente"*. Pero la apuesta de Putin es que puede producir proyectiles de calidad inferior durante más tiempo del que Estados Unidos y Europa pueden suministrar a Ucrania proyectiles nuevos y relucientes. Los aliados de Ucrania se esfuerzan por mantenerla bien abastecida, reconoce el general Zaluzhny. Recuerda haberle dicho al almirante Radakin que el ejército británico disparó un millón de proyectiles en la Primera Guerra Mundial (de hecho, Gran Bretaña disparó 1,5 millones sólo en el Somme). La respuesta fue: "Perderemos Europa". "No tendremos de qué vivir si disparan tantos proyectiles".

El suministro también afecta a la estrategia. Las decisiones que acucian al Sr. Zelensky y a sus generales son similares a las que surgen en todos los conflictos prolongados. En 1943, por ejemplo, Alemania estaba a la defensiva, pero los Aliados no estaban de acuerdo sobre dónde y cuándo presionar su ventaja. Gran Bretaña quería atacar en Italia y el Mediterráneo. Estados Unidos y la Unión Soviética preferían una invasión de Francia. Las consideraciones de posguerra también influyeron. Gran Bretaña quería atacar los Balcanes para impedir la dominación soviética de la zona. El alto mando ucraniano se enfrenta hoy a las mismas cuestiones, pero desde una posición mucho más precaria.

El momento es crucial. Introducir reservas poco a poco es una buena forma de destruir lentamente muchos efectivos, como hizo Rusia en Donbás durante el verano. Si se ataca demasiado pronto, Ucrania no tendrá suficientes unidades entrenadas y equipadas. *"Con este tipo de recursos no puedo llevar a cabo nuevas grandes operaciones, aunque estamos trabajando en una ahora mismo"*, dice el general Zaluzhny. Pero si se deja para demasiado tarde, Rusia podría atacar primero, inmovilizando a las fuerzas ucranianas.
La ocupación a largo plazo ya está envenenando las mentes ucranianas, advierte Zelensky: *"Debo admitir que este modelo de propaganda del Kremlin funciona"*. Los ucranianos en los territorios ocupados, dice, son como astronautas que no pueden quitarse los pesados cascos, limitando lo que pueden ver a una desinformación implacable. *"Da un poco de miedo ver cómo han cambiado las ciudades desocupadas cuando vamos a algunos de estos pueblos"*, dice. Una estrategia para desangrar a Rusia lentamente está, por tanto, fuera de la mesa. *"Lo principal es no tener miedo de este enemigo"*, dice el general Zaluzhny. *"Se puede combatir, se debe combatir hoy, aquí y ahora. Y de ninguna manera debe posponerse para mañana, porque habrá problemas"*.

Otra cuestión es dónde atacar. La opción más tentadora para Ucrania es acumular una gran fuerza para dirigirse hacia el sur, hacia el mar de Azov. Eso rompería el "puente terrestre" de territorio ocupado que conecta Rusia con Crimea. Avanzar 84 km hacia el sur a través de la provincia de Zaporizhia hasta Melitopol sería suficiente, dice el general Zaluzhny, porque pondría los lanzadores de himars al alcance de las líneas de suministro rusas a la península, haciendo insostenibles las posiciones del enemigo. Funcionarios ucranianos afirman que este planteamiento se discutió y simuló a principios de año con el general Mark Milley, el militar de más alto rango de Estados Unidos, y con el teniente general Chris Donahue, comandante del 18º Cuerpo Aerotransportado de Estados Unidos, que hasta hace poco coordinaba el adiestramiento y equipamiento occidentales para Ucrania.
Ucrania descartó una ofensiva en la provincia de Zaporizhia en verano, prefiriendo centrarse en la ciudad de Kherson por falta de recursos. Un ataque de este tipo también tendría otros inconvenientes. Rusia ha reforzado su posición en el sur desde noviembre, cavando nuevas trincheras, construyendo múltiples líneas de defensa y redesplegando las fuerzas que se retiraron de Kherson ese mes. También es la línea de actuación más previsible.
*"Todos nuestros éxitos se deben a que nunca vamos de frente"*, señala el general Syrsky. Sus logros en Kharkiv se debieron en gran medida al engaño y a la sorpresa. Durante la ofensiva de Kherson, se ordenó a los comandantes que planificaran acciones de distracción. Eso atrajo su atención hacia los puntos débiles de la línea rusa en torno a Izyum. Reunió reservas retirando batallones individuales de diferentes brigadas y reuniéndolos discretamente sin ser descubierto. Repetir ese truco podría requerir identificar las vulnerabilidades rusas en partes menos estratégicas del frente, como alrededor de Svatove o al sur de Donetsk. Otra opción es llevar a cabo grandes incursiones: ataques rápidos destinados a hostigar, dañar y destruir, en lugar de mantener el terreno. "Hay un antídoto para cada veneno", señala el general Syrsky.


Las opciones militares -primavera o verano, Zaporizhia o Donbass- dependen de muchos factores, desde los suministros de armas occidentales hasta el clima, pasando por las propias decisiones de Rusia. Quizá lo más importante sea que depende de la estrategia de Ucrania para poner fin a la guerra. Zelensky insiste en que la única forma de concluirla es una retirada completa de Rusia, tanto del terreno arrebatado este año como del territorio ocupado desde 2014. *"La única diferencia de la que hablo es la que existe entre que nosotros los expulsemos o ellos se retiren"*, afirma el Sr. Zelensky. *"Si él [Putin] se retira ahora a las fronteras de 1991, entonces comenzará el posible camino de los diplomáticos. Él es quien realmente puede hacer que la guerra pase de una vía militar a una diplomática. Sólo él puede hacerlo"*.

En privado, sin embargo, funcionarios ucranianos y occidentales admiten que puede haber otros resultados. *"Podemos y debemos tomar mucho más territorio"*, insiste el general Zaluzhny. Pero reconoce oblicuamente la posibilidad de que los avances rusos resulten más fuertes de lo esperado, o los ucranianos más débiles, al decir: *"Todavía no es el momento de apelar a los soldados ucranianos del modo en que Mannerheim apeló a los soldados finlandeses"*. Se refiere a un discurso que el general finlandés de más alto rango dirigió a las tropas en 1940, tras un duro acuerdo de paz que cedía tierras a la Unión Soviética.
Incluso es probable que los firmes avances ucranianos culminen en la diplomacia. Algunos generales ucranianos creen que el objetivo de una ofensiva no debe ser sólo liberar territorio, sino hacerlo de forma que induzca a Putin a llegar a un acuerdo. Un funcionario europeo familiarizado con la planificación ucraniana afirma que la operación ideal sería aquella que convenciera a Putin de que la guerra no se puede ganar y de que prolongarla pondría en peligro incluso sus posesiones anteriores a la guerra: Crimea y un tercio de Donbás. Como todas las estrategias coercitivas, un ataque de este tipo se basaría tanto en la moderación como en la agresión, amenazando a Crimea, pero también posiblemente renunciando a ella.
De hecho, a medida que Ucrania avance, sus socios podrían preocuparse cada vez más por el riesgo de una escalada nuclear y limitar su apoyo en consecuencia. El 5 de diciembre, Antony Blinken, secretario de Estado estadounidense, declaró que el objetivo de Estados Unidos era dar a Ucrania los medios para "recuperar el territorio que le ha sido arrebatado desde el 24 de febrero".
Pero una guerra que gira en torno a la identidad de Ucrania tanto como a su territorio -de hecho, una guerra que ha forjado esa identidad de nuevo, con mucha más fuerza que antes- ha desatado fuerzas que escapan al control incluso del Sr. Zelensky, quizás el líder más popular del mundo en la actualidad. Más del 95% de sus ciudadanos quieren liberar toda Ucrania, señala. El odio a Rusia es profundo. *"Es una tragedia para las familias que han perdido a sus hijos... Por eso la gente odia. No quieren compromisos"*


----------



## Centinela (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> HUY, los suizos se huelen quien va a perder la guerra, menudos son esos con los negocios.
> Al principio se subieron el carro del robo a gran escala de activos rusos, ahora ya no lo ven tan claro.




Los más listos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Dic 2022)

Rusia en breve dispondrá del complejo de radiogoniometría móvil Borshchevik para detectar terminales Starlink y destruirlas con artillería.


(Se instalan en exterior de vehículos, antena tamaño caja de zapatos)

RG.ru


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

El camarada Stalin entendió esto antes que nosotros: "Siempre pensé que la democracia es el poder del pueblo,
pero el camarada Roosevelt me lo explicó claramente: la democracia es el poder del pueblo americano."


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Nouriel Roubini, aquel que hizo sonar la alarma sobre la burbuja de 2008, dice:
> 
> *'El mundo está en un choque de trenes en cámara lenta'* - Nouriel Roubini
> 
> ...



Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
Como esa sea la única esperanza ya nos podemos buscar otra esperanza ¡pero YA!.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (20 Dic 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Como los borricos es aplaudir el genocidio de la mafiosa Putona en Ucrania y rebuznar propaganda del RussiaToday.
> 
> ¿Qué parte de "cometer un puto genocidio está mal" no entiendes?



¿Que tienes 12 años?


----------



## Pato Sentado (20 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Date cuenta que al seguir la guerra por tuiter sólo tienes acceso a una parte muy pequeña de la realidad. Desde luego no te van a poner las cientos de veces que ese sistema fracasa. O porque tiraron el dron, porque la granada falla...o simplemente porque la carga explosiva no fue suficiente para causar una baja. Ojo. Esto pasa para los dos bandos. Es simple propaganda de guerra. Por eso me hacía gracia aquel forero que decía que a Rusia le quedaban 300 tanques en total (para toda Rusia jaja) porque había un pavo que iba anotando las bajas de tanques rusos por las fotos que ponían los ucranianos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



El experto en tanques Chieftain de YouTube tiene un video magnífico explicando que la inmensa mayoría de los vídeos de impactos en tanques hay que cogerla con pinzas:
- Hay video de los que si impactan, pero no de los que no, y menos de los que intentándolo se llevaron un tiro.
- La mayoría están editados.
- Muestran el impacto en el carro, pero no que le pasa a este después. Puede haber impacto pero no daños significativos.


----------



## xvdlkdqyromj (20 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El rublo va de puta madre hoyga...Ya parece que el corralito no se aguanta más .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299453



Eres un puto ignorante analfabeto. ¿Con que están comprando el armamento?
Yo te lo digo paleto: SON AUTOSUFICIENTES. No compran armamento. No compran energía. No compran alimentos.
*El tipo de cambio con el dólar les importa una soberana mierda.*


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (20 Dic 2022)

Pedro Sánchez está dispuesto a gastarse tanto dinero de los Españoles como sea necesario para salir en la foto y ver si Biden no sigue ignorandolo como acostumbra.

*ADIESTRAMIENTO DE MILITARES UCRANIANOS.* El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado este martes la contratación de nuevos traductores de castellano a ucraniano y viceversa destinados a colaborar en el adiestramiento de militares de ese país por parte del Ejército español. *El importe del contrato, que se enmarca en la denominada Operación Tryzub, alcanza los 1.208.550 euros*. Además, el Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado *una inversión de más de 120 millones de euros para otras necesidades en materia de Defensa*, entre otras la adquisición de 48 terminales satélites de comunicación o la contratación de una infraestructura de Información para el Ministerio.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gas:
> 
> Siguen vaciando depósitos pero moderando mucho la caída.
> 
> ...



Por favor no dejes de llevar la cuenta, es el frente más importante de la guerra.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (20 Dic 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Como los borricos es aplaudir el genocidio de la mafiosa Putona en Ucrania y rebuznar propaganda del RussiaToday.
> 
> ¿Qué parte de "cometer un puto genocidio está mal" no entiendes?



El caso es que vd aísla lo que sucede en Ucrania desde que empezó la operación especial como si antes nada hubiese sucedido. Y claro, pierde la perspectiva.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

[


Dr Polux dijo:


> El único Z que ha llegado al centro de Bajmut desde febrero ha sido Zelensky



En fotochop.

Edito para corregir repetición.


----------



## Tusade (20 Dic 2022)

xvdlkdqyromj dijo:


> ¿Que tienes 12 años?



12 años lo tienen los que se piensan que la guerra es una bromita, que todo es una especie de juego de risk y una gran superconspiración que sólo saben ellos y que los orcos están en Ucrania para "liberarles de ellos mismos".


----------



## Tusade (20 Dic 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> El caso es que vd aísla lo que sucede en Ucrania desde que empezó la operación especial como si antes nada hubiese sucedido. Y claro, pierde la perspectiva.



Cierto, la guerra comenzó con la invasión de Crimea y la financiación de terroristas rusos en el Donbás.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> *A modo de off-topic. Una historia rocambolesca sobre un hipotético grupo de entre 30 y 40 menores procedentes de Ucrania que se perdieron en Huelva cuando iban a embarcar en un ferry dirección a las Islas Canarias (III)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



De los refus se aprovecha todo, como los cochinitos.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Por favor no dejes de llevar la cuenta, es el frente más importante de la guerra.
> 
> En fotochop.



y en croma


----------



## quinciri (20 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> si. pero el tonto de arriba es subnormal, troll de mala monta y sionazi lo tiene todo



No se a quien te refieres, pero yo acabo de mandar a Tusade (o lago así) al ignore.

Vaya como aviso general y para los que no les guste perder el tiempo...


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

quinciri dijo:


> No se a quien te refieres, pero yo acabo de mandar a Tusade (o lago así) al ignore.
> 
> Vaya como aviso general y para los que no les guste perder el tiempo...



Al nazifachuzo indignado por la visita de los ukros al valle de los caidos, terrorifico6666


----------



## quinciri (20 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Joder, ya están con los t55 de la década de los 50.
> Están a un paso de recuperar los t34.
> 
> La poderosa OTAN



Yo diría que los de la OTAN no están ya para seguir gastándose los cuartos a lo tonto ...


----------



## amcxxl (20 Dic 2022)

Desconocidos arrojaron mazos a la Embajada de Finlandia en Rusia - RBC


Asi es como los militantes ucranianos salen de la picadora de carne Artyomovsk.
Por cierto, como puede verse, el ejercito de Ukroina es un ejercito de Toyotas, por lo que es evidente que al ISIS le suministran armas los mismos que a La Ruina y estan al servicio de los mismos amos 


Soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF capturaron a dos oficiales de la 80.ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Si alguien lo olvidó, la escoria de la brigada 80 disparó a prisioneros rusos desarmados


Vladimir Putin otorgó a Leonid Pasechnik la Orden de Servicios a la Patria, primera clase.


El jefe interino de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, recibió la Orden del Mérito de la Patria, grado I


El jefe interino de la DPR, Denis Pushilin, recibió la Orden del Mérito de la Patria, grado I
Pushilin fue premiado en el Kremlin:
- Sobrevivimos 8 años. No estamos solos ahora, estamos en casa. Y lo lograremos.


Lo que repetimos constantemente es que en los años 39-40 los aliados, y no la URSS, estuvieron de acuerdo con Hitler.
La SVR ha desclasificado una serie de documentos históricos. De documentos fechados el 24/07/1939: las autoridades estadounidenses y británicas intentaron ocultar miles de millones de préstamos para el Tercer Reich.
Documento de fecha 04/03/1940: Inglaterra y Francia durante la guerra soviético-finlandesa querían luchar contra la URSS en Finlandia




105 años de Bloody Gebne

El 20 de diciembre de 1917 se formó la Cheka. En este día, celebramos el Día del Oficial de Seguridad del Estado.

¡A todos los involucrados en el "Bloody Gebne" nativo con los logros festivos y creativos en la lucha contra enemigos externos e internos!

PD. Este año, por cierto, marca el 100 aniversario de la contrainteligencia de la GPU de la NKVD de la URSS.

PS2. El monumento Iron Felix debe ser devuelto a la Lubyanka.









Cerrar el Grupo de Helsinki de Moscú






Así estuvimos a la altura de estos tiempos gloriosos.
El Ministerio de Justicia presentó una demanda para liquidar el Grupo Helsinki de Moscú. Una de las chinches más antiguas de demshiza y dessida, que existe desde 1976. Empleó a "cuadros" como Serge Kovaleva, Lyudmila Alekseeva y similares. La liquidación de tales estructuras es otro paso hacia la limpieza del país del legado de la perestroika y los "santos de la década de 1990".

El memorial estuvo cerrado el año pasado. Este año se cerraron Novaya Gazeta y Ekho Moskvy. De esta manera, las cosas llegarán al Centro Yeltsin el próximo año.




Tusade dijo:


> Cierto, la guerra comenzó con la invasión de Crimea y la financiación de terroristas rusos en el Donbás.



Los habitantes de Donbass son terroristas ????

bueno, al menos reconoces que los habitantes de Donbass son rusos, tan rusos como los del resto de Ucrania, dado que esto es una guerra civil , provocada como las demas guerras civiles por potencias extranjeras

Mira payaso, estos son algunos de los jerifaltes "ukranianos" del grupo terrorista "Fuerzas Armadas de La Ruina", tan rusos como Dostoyevsky y Zhukov


----------



## quinciri (20 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Están rebañando el fondo a base de bien…



Y además siguen empeñados en lo de "hasta el ultimo ucronazi" ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (20 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Desconocidos arrojaron mazos a la Embajada de Finlandia en Rusia - RBC
> 
> 
> Asi es como los militantes ucranianos salen de la picadora de carne Artyomovsk.
> ...



XD ma matao esto parece una peli de risa, mia madre..... Ya ni con patinete aguantan


----------



## Hal8995 (20 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo si. Putiniano está en el ajo.
> 
> O quizá es otra finta magistral del maestro supremo del ajedrez ?



Vamos a ver...hombre :

1. Cuando salen las imágenes o la noticia él ya no está allí seguro. Si es que llegó a ir que tengo mis dudas. Lo más seguro es que hayan trasladado a los laureados a un sitio seguro.

2. Matar a Zelenski no aporta nada positivo. Lo más seguro es que el sustituto fuera peor. Y además subiría un nivel el " todo vale ". Sí ya sé que los otros no son igual. Pero aquí se juega Rusia su prestigio frente a los no alineados.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (20 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Están diciendo que han conseguido sacar el 120% de la energía que han metido. Muy bien, PERO:
> 
> a) De entrada, eso hay que comprobarlo. También se habló de fusión fría con ganancia energética en su momento, y luego resultó que no.
> b) Ese 20% que se saca, vale el pastón de equipos necesarios para conseguirlo?
> ...



Es que no es cierto que se saque más energía de la que se mete. Aquí se explica bien:









Energía nuclear de (con)fusión


¿Está la energía de fusión a la vuelta de la esquina? Va a ser que no.




www.rankia.com





*Energía nuclear de (con)fusión*

AutorKnownuthing
20/12/2022

¿Está la energía de fusión a la vuelta de la esquina? Va a ser que no.
*1. Introducción*

El 13 de diciembre de 2022, en un *acontecimiento* emitido en directo por el Departamento de Energía de los EEUU, se anunciaba al mundo entero que por primera vez los científicos de la National Ignition Facility que pertenece al Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory de California habían conseguido una *ganancia neta de energía de fusión*.

Para quien no sepa mucho del tema, El Mundo tiene un informe gráfico bastante claro: "El hito de la fusión nuclear, explicado para quien no sabe nada de física".

El método utilizado por este laboratorio es el de fusión por confinamiento inercial (ICF) mediante láseres (figura 1). En en este último experimento los potentes láseres suministraron 2,05 megajulios de energía a un muy pequeño contenedor con 10 miligramos de *tritio y deuterio* (isótopos de hidrógeno). El estallido del contenedor al vaporizarse comprime y calienta el contenido hasta que una parte del hidrógeno se fusiona formando hélio, liberando en este caso 3,15 megajulios de energía. El *coeficiente energético en el plasma Q(p)* es de 1,54 siendo la primera vez que se supera la unidad, es decir más energía producida que suministrada.





Figura 1. Esquema de las fases del confinamiento inercial utilizando láseres. Las flechas azules representan la radiación; las naranjas el estallido; las amarillas son la energía térmica transportada hacia el interior. Los rayos láser o los rayos X producidos por láser calientan rápidamente la superficie del blanco de fusión, formando una envoltura de plasma circundante. El combustible se comprime por el estallido del material caliente de la superficie. Durante la parte final de la implosión de la cápsula, el núcleo de combustible alcanza 20 veces la densidad del plomo y se inflama a 100.000.000 ˚C. La combustión termonuclear se propaga rápidamente a través del combustible comprimido, produciendo muchas veces la energía de entrada. Fuente: Wikipedia.
No hay que minimizar lo que sin lugar a dudas es *un gran logro*. Los primeros experimentos en fusión nuclear tuvieron lugar en 1958 con el Stellarator norteamericano y el Tokamak soviético. Sólo les ha llevado *64 años* llegar a producir más energía de la que consume. La energía neta obtenida en el experimento es la misma que produce el quemar 38 gramos de *carbón* con un coste aproximado de un céntimo de euro.
*2. ¿Cuánto ha costado llegar hasta aquí?*

La *financiación pública* de EEUU en energía de fusión ha sido hasta la fecha de 36.600 millones de dólares (figura 2). Si asumimos que EEUU invierte el 60 % del total mundial podemos estimar la financiación pública global en *61.000 millones de dólares*. El reactor experimental termonuclear internacional (ITER) gasta 2.000 millones de dólares cada año, ya ha multiplicado por cuatro su presupuesto y ha retrasado 15 años su primer encendido de plasma, de 2020 a 2035. La *financiación privada* es mucho menor, pero va creciendo. Bloomberg informa de 4.000 millones de dólares invertidos en 35 proyectos. Es razonable suponer que el total mundial supere ya los *70.000 millones de dólares*.





Figura 2. Inversión de EEUU en energía de fusión desde 1954 en millones de dólares al año, ajustados por la inflación. La curva azul es el total, la roja la contribución al ITER, y la verde la inversión total menos la contribución al ITER. Fuente: Datos públicos elaborados en un trabajo de la Universidad de Stanford.
Por lo tanto llegar a producir *la energía de 38 gramos de carbón* mediante fusión nuclear ha costado *64 años y unos 70.000 millones de dólares*.
*3. Un error interesado*

*Sabine Hossenfelder* es una física alemana del Instituto de Estudios Avanzados de Frankfurt especializada en gravedad cuántica. Ya tuve ocasión de hablar de ella en el artículo de los "Rendimientos decrecientes y costes crecientes en una ciencia menguante".

En un video en Youtube, Hossenfelder explica como los científicos que trabajan en energía de fusión mantienen una confusión interesada con respecto a la energía que se produce en un reactor de fusión, denominada *Q, el cociente entre la energía que sale y la que entra* y que cuando es mayor que 1 implica una ganancia de energía. El ITER pretendía producir 500 MW en 2025 (ahora 2035), a partir de 50 MW suministrados, o una Q de 10.

Esto hace que la gente crea que estamos cerca de producir electricidad de fusión, algo completamente falso. Por ejemplo, El Confidencial dice:


> "El hecho de que se hayan producido 0,4 megajulios es un logro radical en esta carrera por obtener la energía infinita que hará que el mundo deje de depender de la especulación de la OPEP y las eléctricas, abaratando la energía para toda la humanidad y liberándonos de las emisiones de CO2 que afectan gravemente a todo el planeta".



Es difícil decir *tantas tonterías en tan pocas palabras*.

Hossenfelder explica que la fusión se consigue aumentando la temperatura y presión de un gas hasta que se convierte en un plasma contenido magnéticamente o inercialmente mediante láseres. La confusión que encontramos en la mayoría de los artículos sobre fusión es que la energía a que se refiere es al cociente de *la que entra en el plasma y la que sale del plasma Q(p)*, pero si queremos construir un reactor, la que importa es la energía total que consume el reactor frente a la que produce, o sea *el cociente total Q(t)*. El problema es que los reactores consumen muchísima energía que no va a parar al plasma, por lo que Q(p) es mucho mayor que Q(t). Tanto los láseres como la contención magnética y el mantenimiento del vacío necesario consumen muchísima energía. La otra cosa que casi nunca nos cuentan es que para producir energía utilizable el calor producido por la fusión hay que *convertirlo en electricidad*. Hossenfelder es optimista al citar un 50 % de factor de conversión. Un 40 % es más realista.

Tanto equívoco con algo tan sencillo e importante *solo puede ser intencionado*. Ya en 1988 un informe del Comité de Asesoramiento de las Opciones Científicas y Tecnológicas del Parlamento Europeo advertía que el uso del término equilibrio energético solo en el plasma estaba abierto a confusión y que debería usarse para el sistema completo porque es lo que permitiría usar la fusión como fuente de energía. El peligro de no hacerlo así podría llevar a perseguir objetivos erróneos y en el peor de los casos a un enorme desperdicio de recursos en un programa que *no sea científicamente factible*.

El resultado ha sido gastar decenas de miles de millones de dólares en aumentar *el parámetro erróneo* Q(p) en vez de Q(t). Los científicos de fusión nuclear engañaron a la Unión Europea diciéndole al comisionado de energía en 2002 que pretendían construir un reactor de fusión capaz de producir energía a escala industrial de 1.500 MW a partir de una potencia suministrada de 500 MW. No le explicaron que los 1.500 MW de potencia térmica se traducirían en 600 MW de electricidad, es decir el reactor solo produciría 100 MW netos. Y tampoco le dijeron que ya en 2001 el proyecto se había reducido en potencia de salida a un tercio, 500 MW, por lo que el reactor una vez en funcionamiento y si todo va bien, en vez de producir energía consumirá 300 MW netos. *Una forma extremadamente cara de gastar energía*.

El ITER consumirá energía incluso cuando no la esté produciendo, pero imaginando que está siempre funcionando y gasta 500 MW para producir 200 MW, su Q(t) = 0,4. *Es 25 veces menos que el factor de 10 que normalmente se cita*.

Con respecto al hito histórico de la National Ignition Facility en la que la Q(p) es de 1,54, los láseres consumen 100 veces más energía de la que transmiten al plasma (300 MJ), y convertir los 3,15 MJ de salida en electricidad los reduciría a 1.26. Su *Q(t) es de tan solo 0,004*, muy lejos del 1 necesario para que no sea un sumidero de energía en vez de una fuente.

Hossenfelder pone varios ejemplos sangrantes de cómo los científicos que trabajan en esto, y lo saben perfectamente, mienten al público y a los políticos encargados de aprobar los presupuestos sobre la capacidad de crear energía en estos experimentos. Hacen creer a la gente que hablan de Q(t) cuando en realidad hablan de Q(p), creando falsas expectativas sobre la capacidad de la energía de fusión para resolver los problemas energéticos del mundo. Hossenfelder concluye con un llamamiento a que termine la desinformación intencionada sobre la energía de fusión.
*4. No habrá NUNCA una producción comercial de electricidad procedente de fusión nuclear*

Hace más de 60 años que se dice que la energía de fusión está a tan solo 30 años de ser una realidad y está claro que, pese al anuncio del 12 de diciembre de 2022, dentro de 30 años seguirá sin ser una realidad.

Lo que se ha conseguido en 60 años es *la parte fácil del problema*, comprimir y calentar el gas hasta iniciar la fusión. Con la parte difícil ni siquiera se ha empezado. El premio Nobel *Pierre-Gilles de Gennes* dijo de la fusión nuclear: _"Decimos que vamos a poner el sol dentro de una caja. La idea es bonita. El problema es que no sabemos como hacer la caja"_.

Para empezar no existe el combustible que necesita un reactor de fusión. *No hay tritio ni para una planta piloto*. Una central nuclear de fisión puede fabricar dos a tres kilogramos de tritio al año a un coste de unos 100 millones de dólares el kilo, y una central nuclear de fusión consumiría un kilo cada semana. La central de fusión tiene que generar su propio tritio y para ello debe aprovechar cada neutrón que se genera en una cascada de reacciones que comienza con el litio, un elemento no muy abundante y necesario para las baterías, que debería estar en la camisa del reactor. El tritio debe ser recolectado y realimentado al plasma con una eficiencia cercana al 100 % para evitar que la reacción tenga un déficit y el reactor se pare.

Además la camisa debe soportar unas temperaturas altísimas y mantener el vacío al tiempo que es bombardeada por neutrones de alta energía que cuando impactan con el núcleo de un átomo lo desplazan. Bajo esas condiciones los materiales se vuelven radiactivos y los metales se vuelven quebradizos, apareciendo grietas que hacen el mantenimiento del vacío una quimera. *No existen materiales capaces de soportar esas condiciones*.

Incluso aunque se solucionaran todos los problemas, una central de fusión tendría *un coste altísimo*, varias veces el coste de una central de fisión, y tendría también unos gastos de operación muy altos, incluyendo mantenimiento remoto para asegurar la integridad del vacío. Necesitaría estar en funcionamiento el 90 % del tiempo, lo cual es un tremendo problema a dos niveles, dado el nivel de mantenimiento tan alto que requeriría, y dado que las reacciones de fusión que se han conseguido han sido durante *una fracción de segundo* y el objetivo del ITER es llegar a decenas de segundos.

Por todo ello y muchos más problemas que aparecerán en el camino, como lo han hecho en los últimos 60 años, *la fusión nuclear nunca llegará a desarrollarse como una fuente de energía viable*. Por si fuera poco, el pico de petróleo que ha tenido lugar en 2018 hará imposible en pocas décadas reunir los recursos y la inversión necesarios para continuar el esfuerzo de investigación al nivel requerido para proseguir la investigación a la velocidad de caracol a la que avanza.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Por favor no dejes de llevar la cuenta, es el frente más importante de la guerra.



Ja,ja, ahora lo tengo por la mano, sé hasta a que hora meten los datos.
Tampoco estaré siempre con esto, pero es interesante.
Aunque sean datos sesgados.

Y con el GNL estoy aprendiendo mucho, es interesante too, pero esos datos ya llegarán cuando toque.
Unos cuantos huracanes por el Golfo de México nos irían geniales.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (20 Dic 2022)

*El 18 de Diciembre los Ucranianos llevaron a cabo un contra ataque exitoso en Bakhmut expulsando a los invasores rusos de las pocas zonas que ocupaban en el lugar *


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ja,ja, ahora lo tengo por la mano, sé hasta a que hora meten los datos.
> Tampoco estaré siempre con esto, pero es interesante.
> Aunque sean datos sesgados.
> 
> ...



Tendrás que esperar a Junio-Noviembre.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> No existe ningún ministro llamado “Foggy Albion”.
> Es un calificativo ruso para referirse a Gran Bretaña”.
> 
> 
> ...



Querría añadir algo. 'Foggy' viene de 'fog': 'niebla'. Uno de los apelativos usados para definir a los masones es: 'hijos de la niebla', 'sons of the fog'.

Me congratula observar cuan coincidentes son los 'gustos' rusos con los españoles. Tenemos un mortal enemigo común.


----------



## Dado8 (20 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> No huían los negros de las Provincias Unidas del Río de la Plata, es qué, simplemente, en la Asamblea del año 1813 se abolió la esclavitud, entonces los negros esclavos fueron libres y se marcharon por lo general al hoy Uruguay, en ese entonces todavía parte de las Provincias Unidas, la Argentina como tal en ese entonces NO existía) en el departamento que se llama Colonia, una colonia de negros libres se juntaron y formaron una comunidad. Por tanto su afirmación es falsa. Saludos



Claro, los cientos de miles de negros que vivían en Argentina (se entiende perfectamente lo que digo cuando digo Argentina), se fueron de paseo a Uruguay.

Claro hombre, tampoco existió la Conquista del Desierto, todo un invento de propaganda ¿No?


----------



## Rothmans Racing (20 Dic 2022)

La guerra en Ucrania cumple ya 300 días


La campaña militar rusa en Ucrania, diseñada como una operación relámpago, cumple 300 días ante la resistencia encarnizada de ucranianos




www.republica.com


----------



## Loignorito (20 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo peor es que toda esa mierda no ha valido de nada, ni los javelin, ni los stinger, ni nada de nada.
> Los Himars duraron lo que duraron y sí, ahora se usan para bombardear civiles...menudo armamento más guay...
> Los patriots, lo vamos a ver pronto, otra antigualla de hace 50 años, que parará un par de misiles y los otros 20 ni los olerá.
> 
> ...



Cierto a grandes rasgos. Pero no 'por que fuese soviético', la razón es que estaba diseñado y construido por gentes acostumbradas a vivir en ese clima y adaptaban sus máquinas a él. Lo correcto sería decir: 'La única certeza es que todo lo soviético *ruso*, ha funcionado a la perfección, tanto para Rusia como para Ucrania.'


----------



## Loignorito (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Descendientes de supervivientes del Holocausto se reunieron con nazis ucranianos. Y tuvimos una charla sincera.
> 
> Una delegación de Azov y sus familiares se reunió con reservistas de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel. Esto, por supuesto, es la cima del marasmo.
> 
> ...



Pero como toda esa ola de terror fue el 'aliciente' imprescindible para la migración judía a Palestina y la creación del actual Estado de Israel, pues todos 'amigüitos'. Los favores se pagan. A ver si nos vamos a olvidar del pacto entre una facción (al menos) del sionismo de principios del siglo XX y los nazis.


----------



## El_Suave (20 Dic 2022)

Argentina que no gusta a los nazis:



Argentina que gusta a los nazis:


----------



## Dado8 (20 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo peor es que toda esa mierda no ha valido de nada, ni los javelin, ni los stinger, ni nada de nada.
> Los Himars duraron lo que duraron y sí, ahora se usan para bombardear civiles...menudo armamento más guay...
> Los patriots, lo vamos a ver pronto, otra antigualla de hace 50 años, que parará un par de misiles y los otros 20 ni los olerá.
> 
> ...



A mí me hace gracia cuando los otaneros hablan de los tanques *T 72*, cuando hemos visto como milicias sin un duro han destrozado carros de combate como el *Merkava IV*, o milicianos kurdas los *Leopards* turcos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Desconocidos arrojaron mazos a la Embajada de Finlandia en Rusia - RBC
> 
> 
> Asi es como los militantes ucranianos salen de la picadora de carne Artyomovsk.
> ...



Eres el delegado del Hola en el foro? Veo una pega, te faltan las mansiones con foticos a todo color.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> A mí me hace gracia cuando los otaneros hablan de los tanques *T 72*, cuando hemos visto como milicias sin un duro han destrozado carros de combate como el *Merkava IV*, o milicianos kurdos los *Leopards* turcos.



Los Abrams tampoco resisten mucho….en Yemen no duraban mucho…








¿Por qué los tanques M1 Abrams de Arabia Saudita son eliminados tan fácilmente en la guerra de Yemen? ¿Cuántos han perdido? ¿Existen méto...


Respuesta (1 de 3): Que tienen en común el London School of Economics, la Academia Militar de Sandhusrt, Harvard, la academia militar de Frunze en Rusia y la academia militar de West Point? Que reciben estudiantes internacionales pero en particular a estudiantes internacionales que tienen la buen...




es.quora.com




Mandar material a ese teatro de operaciones en Ucrania es dejar en evidencia muchas cosas…nadie de la OTAN mandará nada nuevo…en tanques…


----------



## Loignorito (20 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, o son 'los alemanes', o es Soros, con todo lo que ello implica. A mi los alemanes me parecen unos títeres patéticos, aún más que el gobierno de España, que ya es decir.

Cuidado con el creciente interés de culpabilizar a Europa o las naciones europeas de nada. El enemigo y responsable de todo es quien posee y dirige el continente, y no son los alemanes precisamente. No repitamos las estupideces de la guerras del siglo XX, que nos engañaron como a chinos dos veces seguidas.


----------



## dabuti (20 Dic 2022)

UCRONAZIS PIDEN EVACUAR BAKHJMUT Y ESA ZONA DE DONETSK.

ZELENSKY NO HA ESTADO HOY ALLÍ NI DE COÑA.










Las autoridades ucranianas llaman a la evacuación de Donetsk: "No arriesgues la vida de tus hijos"


La vice primera ministra y ministra para la Reintegración de los Territorios Temporalmente Ocupados,...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> De los refus se aprovecha todo, como los cochinitos.




La de historias que no conoceremos...


----------



## Loignorito (20 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La unica certeza es que hay una guerra y ahora mismo a cada bando le cuesta horrores avanzar un metro ... Las armas no funcionaran pero aunque sea a pedradas se estan matando de lo lindo y a nosotros nos han jodido ya más de un 15 de poder adquisito en menos de año y medio y en breve a tu gobierno la UE le va a decir que ponga orden en el deficit y vas a ver las risas ...



Imagino que el citado le responderá, pero ya a estas alturas, venir con el argumento de 'los avances' resulta patético. Ganar terreno salvo escasas ocasiones, no sirve de nada en esta guerra. Es solo un argumento ridículo enfrascado en la propaganda anglosajona. A ver si se entera: Rusia ni quiere ni necesita tomar territorios excepto aquellos que le provean seguridad para las regiones que ahora, por fin y gracias, son ya Rusia ¿le ha quedado claro? hacer incapie, constante incapie en eso, es potenciar la propaganda del enemigo ¿Es usted consciente?


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

Boomerang

Después de la introducción de las sanciones del G7, las exportaciones de petróleo de Rusia cayeron más de un 50% en una semana, escribe Bloomberg. El volumen total de entregas del país disminuyó en 1,86 millones de barriles por día (en un 54%) - a 1,6 millones, señala la agencia.

Por cierto parece que ya no hay mucho mas que inyectar en el gotero del sistema financiero. 1 euro a finales de noviembre 62 rublos hoy 74,88


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> UCRONAZIS PIDEN EVACUAR BAKHJMUT Y ESA ZONA DE DONETSK.
> 
> *ZELENSKY NO HA ESTADO HOY ALLÍ NI DE COÑA.*
> 
> ...



Nunca pierdes la oportunidad de hacer el ridículo. Reconozco que en ello tienes una habilidad especial, tiene que ser fruto de un largo entrenamiento. 

Prensa rusa.









Леонков объяснил, почему Зеленского не ликвидировали в Бахмуте


Глава Украины Зеленский якобы посетил самую горячую точку Бахмут (Артемовск), за который сейчас идут ожесточенные бои. Военные эксперты усомнились, что глава Украины не побоялся столь опасной рабочей командировки. Редактор журнала «Арсенал Отечества» Алексей Леонков напомнил, что Зеленский не...




www.mk.ru






*'Leonkov explicó por qué Zelensky no fue liquidado en Bajmut"*




El jefe de los Wagners, Prigozhin, está también en Bakhmut y quiere reunirse con Zelensky








*Пригожин записал видеообращение к Зеленскому "из Бахмута" и предложил встретиться*

В телеграм-канале «Пресс-служба Пригожина» появилось видео с пояснением, что его попросил распространить основатель ЧВК «Вагнер» Евгений Пригожин




www.mk.ru


"*Prigozhin grabó un mensaje de video a Zelensky "desde Bakhmut" y se ofreció a reunirse.*

En la grabación, Prigozhin *se dirigió al presidente ucraniano desde Artemivsk (Bakhmut en ucraniano), donde se informó que Volodymyr Zelenskiy realizó una visita no anunciada *el martes.


----------



## Kron II (20 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los Abrams tampoco resisten mucho….en Yemen no duraban mucho…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para un ejercito moderno esos tanques (los T-55) sirven de prácticas de tiro. No tienen mayor esperanza de vida que un BMP-2 o un M2 Bradley. Tiene que ser terrorífico estar subido en ese MBT en un teatro de operaciones moderno.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La crisis no es por la guerra, la guerra es por la crisis.



Más bien, tanto guerra como crisis son medios para alcanzar un mismo objetivo. La crisis es artificial. No digo que no hubiese llegado después de todas formas, lo que digo, es que esto es una demolición controlada.


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

Se reporta el desplazamiento de equipo militar ruso dentro de Bielorrusia a lugares más próximos a la frontera con Ucrania.

Iván Rogov▫


----------



## mareas (20 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Es que no es cierto que se saque más energía de la que se mete. Aquí se explica bien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El artículo es interesante, pero desde un primer momento intenta llevarte a pensar en la barbaridad económica de la fusión. Lo cuál ya hace estar alerta.
Después incluye datos bastante inexactos, como el coste de generar tritio que lo ha multiplicado por 5, la cantidad de Tritio necesaria, cuando el propio reactor de fusión lo generaría con barras de Litio, que aunque lo menciona, deja en el aire su disponibilidad, cuando hoy por hoy se están produciendo millones de toneladas anualmente.
Y finalmente dice que No habrá nunca una producción comercial sacando su bola de cristal..

Mi conclusion, artículo patrocinado por el lobby nuclear (de fisión por supuesto)


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> *El 18 de Diciembre los Ucranianos llevaron a cabo un contra ataque exitoso en Bakhmut expulsando a los invasores rusos de las pocas zonas que ocupaban en el lugar *



Este soldado ruso ha tenido suerte de caer en manos ucranianas. Ahora podrá recibir los cuidados médicos que pudiera necesitar.


----------



## bigplac (20 Dic 2022)

¿por que el ridiculo? He leído el articulo y viene a decir que como es un payaso que normalmente miente y se graba en croma, suele ser falso.
Pero que es verdad que a veces viaja porque, total, a nadie le importa, y ningun soldado ruso va a dedicar una bala por el
.


Icibatreuh dijo:


> Nunca pierdes la oportunidad de hacer el ridículo. Reconozco que en ello tienes una habilidad especial, tiene que ser fruto de un largo entrenamiento.
> 
> Prensa rusa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loignorito (20 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y también estuvieron armando a la Rusia comunista ¿hacen falta más pruebas para aceptar de una puñetera vez que ambos bandos eran invenciones anglosajonas para arruinar tanto a Europa como a Rusia? ¿os hago un diagrama?

Me voy a cenar.


----------



## Castellano (20 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reporta el desplazamiento de equipo militar ruso dentro de Bielorrusia a lugares más próximos a la frontera con Ucrania.
> 
> Iván Rogov▫



Maniobra de distracción.
No creo que Rusia vuelva a atacar por ahí, pero es necesario meter miedo, para que los ucronazis dividan sus fuerzas


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (20 Dic 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Este soldado ruso ha tenido suerte de caer en manos ucranianas. Ahora podrá recibir los cuidados médicos que pudiera necesitar.



Esta muerto la posición de los brazos es ya congelamiento de la sangre las noches son muy frías y los cadáveres amanecen congelados en la zona


----------



## El_Suave (20 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Más bien, tanto guerra como crisis son medios para alcanzar un mismo objetivo. La crisis es artificial. No digo que no hubiese llegado después de todas formas, lo que digo, es que esto es una demolición controlada.



Es una demolición ¿controlada?.


----------



## mareas (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> Como esa sea la única esperanza ya nos podemos buscar otra esperanza ¡pero YA!.



Hay que buscar otra, la fusión no va a estar antes de 15-20 años y no tenemos tantos años..


----------



## juanmanuel (20 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si sois más blancos es porque había menos indios y los machacastéis. Ningún argentino debería jamás abrir la boca sobre genocidios si no es para pedir perdón.



Los Argentinos no somos una entidad monolitica.
Hay distintas maneras e pensar y distintos niveles de responsabilidad.


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Es que no es cierto que se saque más energía de la que se mete. Aquí se explica bien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que afirma este artículo es cierto, pero para la tierra en el espacio cambian las cosas, la cuestión es como enviar la energía generada a la tierra.

1.- La luna tiene tritio.








Helio-3: La fiebre del oro lunar | OpenMind


El Helio-3 presente en la superficie lunar podría ser utilizado en la Tierra como fuente de energía, pero implicaría un alto coste y enormes complicaciones




www.bbvaopenmind.com












China descubre un nuevo mineral en la Luna, combustible potencial para energía de fusión nuclear | DW | 16.09.2022


El material tiene el potencial de ser una futura fuente de energía, debido a su contenido de helio-3, que se muestra prometedor como combustible para la fusión nuclear.




www.dw.com




2.- En el espacio no hacen falta paredes para mantener el vacío, bastaría solo las bobinas superconductoras para mantener el campo de contención
3.- Las bobinas superconductoras que deben estar a menos unos -270ºC necesitarían menos refrigeración siempre que estuviesen protegidas del sol.
4.- Aunque las ciencias parece que avanzan como la toma de Bakhmut, avanzan, siempre puede haber algún avance significativo como en su tiempo fue el transistor.

Por eso digo que el futuro esta en el espacio y la primera o primeras potencias que logren vivir ahí y establecer colonias se llevaran el premio gordo, pero aun queda un largo recorrido.








Estación espacial Tiangong - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





¿Cuándo llegaremos a esto?






P.S.: Me preguntaba si un reactor a quarks podría funcionar pero aun es más inviable que el de fusión de átomos, quizás uno que cambie el color o sabor del un quark y vuelva inestable la partícula, pura especulación además que siempre debemos cumplir la 2ª (jodida) ley de la termodinámica.








Could we generate energy using the recently discovered quark fusion?


Answer (1 of 3): While it is theoretically possible to produce energy through the fusion of subatomic particles like bottom quarks, it is doubtful that this will occur commercially for some time. The reasons for this are - 1) The facilities required to produce free bottom quarks tends to be larg...




www.quora.com












No, Melting Quarks Will Never Work As An Energy Source


Did you hear that they produce 10x as much energy as nuclear fusion? Here's why that's a lie.




www.forbes.com










What is the taste and color of quarks – LORECENTRAL







www.lorecentral.org


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (20 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Pena de misil a los traidores


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> ¿por que el ridiculo? He leído el articulo y viene a decir que como es un payaso que normalmente miente y se graba en croma, suele ser falso.
> Pero que es verdad que a veces viaja porque, total, a nadie le importa, y ningun soldado ruso va a dedicar una bala por el
> .



Bueno, para gustos los colores. Si a tí no te parece que no es hacer el ridículo que Dabuti niegue rotundamente que haya estado allí, mientras el jefe de los Wagners quiere reunirse con él.......aprovechando que Zelensky estaba allí  Hoy se geolocaliza todo, si le pillan mintiendo quedaría como Cagancho en Almagro.

Todos los políticos mienten, pero algunos además nos toman por gilipollas. Aquí un héroe infalible" del foro transmitiendonos la verdad científica revelada.







Escúchale a Putin que nunca te miente. "El calentamiento global podría llevar a la Tierra a temperaturas de 500°C como Venus"


Eso sin exagerar. Os imagináis la rechifla que habría si eso lo dice Biden o Sanchez? Pero el Gran Khan de Todas las Rusias es infalible como el Papa. https://news-sphere.com/165198-putin-obyasnil-pochemu-priroda-soshla-s-uma-full.html. La inundación en Crimea, el calor en Moscú, los...




www.burbuja.info





*"Escúchale a Putin que nunca te miente. "El calentamiento global podría llevar a la Tierra a temperaturas de 500°C como Venus"*


----------



## Simo Hayha (20 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Esta muerto



Bueno, vamos a intentar ser un poco positivos, más si cabe en estas fechas tan entrañables. Si está congelao igual se puede empezar por arrimarle un poco al fuego y esperar a que despierte.


----------



## Impresionante (20 Dic 2022)

*"La derrota de Ucrania es inevitable": exoficial de EEUU explica por qué Rusia ganará el conflicto*






© AP Photo / Vadim Ghirda

Ucrania agotó en gran medida los recursos humanos y técnicos, por lo que no tiene oportunidad de resistir a Rusia, sostuvo en conversación con Sputnik un exoficial de inteligencia del Cuerpo de los Marines de EEUU, Scott Ritter. De acuerdo con el exmilitar, Moscú no repetirá los errores de 2014 y no detendrá la ofensiva.
*La importancia de los combates por Bájmut*
La ciudad de* Bájmut*, situada al norte de Donetsk, es un punto estratégico clave en el marco de la operación militar especial rusa. El experto lo llama "el nudo gordiano del cinturón de defensa ucraniano".

"Si Bájmut cae, en efecto, los rusos *penetrarán en el corazón de la defensa ucraniana*. Serán capaces de empujar más profundo, amenazando la ciudad de *Kramatorsk*. Serán capaces de *hacer retroceder la defensa ucraniana*", sugirió Ritter.
El analista afirma que *fue imprudente* que los ucranianos llevaran a cabo las ofensivas en *Járkov *y *Jersón* porque estaban malgastando sus fuerzas de reserva, cuidadosamente creadas, en *ganancias territoriales que son temporales*.

"Rusia *recuperará *todo este territorio y más", subrayó.
El pasado 18 de diciembre, las tropas rusas liberaron la localidad de Yákovlevka, en la República Popular de Donetsk, una localidad clave camino a Bájmut.

*Ucrania no dispone de recursos suficientes*
Ritter indica que los ucranianos están sufriendo casi un *100% de bajas*, en un intento desesperado por evitar que los rusos se abran paso, mientras Moscú acaba de modificar sus tácticas y las partes alcanzan la proporción de pérdidas de *8 a 1*, *10 a 1*.

"Pretender que los rusos no sufran pérdidas es absurdo. Sin embargo, sus bajas *palidecen en comparación con las ucranianas*", destacó.
Además, recordó las palabras del máximo comandante de las tropas ucranianas, el general *Valeri Zaluzhni*, sobre la necesidad de obtener *300 tanques*, *500 vehículos blindados de combate*, *500 piezas de artillería *y grandes cantidades de munición, refiriéndose al hecho de que Kiev *no tiene suficientes fuerzas* para vencer.

"Este es *el principio del fin* para Ucrania. Ya no les quedan fuerzas. Los rusos, por su parte, se preparan para llevar a cabo una* movilización total*. Y será un i*nvierno muy difícil* para el Ejército ucraniano, así como para su pueblo", aseveró.
*Ucrania sufre un desastre tecnológico*
El régimen de Kiev *gasta mucho tiempo y recursos* en el mantenimiento de los equipos y armas que se le suministran. No se trata solo de cómo utilizarlos, sino *mantenerlas logísticamente* operativos, así como hacer que estén disponibles. Las armas occidentales modernas son *más sofisticadas *que las de la era soviética que los ucranianos están acostumbrados a manejar.

"Incluso si los rusos no hacen nada, *el mero uso* de las armas hace que se estropeen, por eso una gran parte de ellas ya ni siquiera está en el campo de batalla. Es *sencillamente absurdo* intentar rearmar a una nación con armas modernas y avanzadas en plena guerra", explica Ritter.

*Rusia no debe repetir los errores del pasado*
El experto militar afirma que tanto Ucrania como Occidente *nunca han tenido intención* de resolver este problema pacíficamente y que "en 2014 ellos solo *estaban ganando tiempo *para que la OTAN pudiera entrenar al Ejército ucraniano".

"*Rusia no volverá a negociar con Occidente*, al menos en este asunto. Rusia ganaba en 2014, rodeó a los militares ucranianos en varios pueblos del norte de Donbás. Por eso Occidente insistió en las negociaciones, ya que *los ucranianos estaban desesperados*", expuso Ritter.
El analista cree que Putin admite que debería haber terminado el trabajo cuando tuvo la oportunidad, y que las negociaciones se llevaron a cabo de mala fe por parte de Europa. En opinión de Ritter, ahora "todas las ventajas están del lado de Rusia, que* está a punto de lograr una victoria estratégica y decisiva*".

"Occidente negociará simplemente para ganar tiempo para que la OTAN reconstruya el Ejército ucraniano.* No creo que Rusia vuelva a cometer ese error*", concluyó.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Pena de misil a los traidores



Obedecen órdenes, no nos pasemos.


----------



## dabuti (20 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Nunca pierdes la oportunidad de hacer el ridículo. Reconozco que en ello tienes una habilidad especial, tiene que ser fruto de un largo entrenamiento.
> 
> Prensa rusa.
> 
> ...



Coño....a ver si estaban en la misma calle y todo y no han coincidido, no te jode.....


----------



## Expected (20 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> años



Pues más o menos lo que han hecho otros países en Somalia, Libia, Irak, Afganistán....y un largo etcétera. Y se mandaban a los cascos azules y aquí paz y mañana gloria. Por qué tanto revuelo con Ucrania que hasta hace nada nadie sabía situarlo en un mapa....?


----------



## Castellano (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Obedecen órdenes, no nos pasemos.



Que aprovechen y se follen a unas cuantas viudas ucronazis.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (20 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> Mi conclusion, artículo patrocinado por el lobby nuclear (de fisión por supuesto)



El autor es un forero que escribe desde hace años sobre energía (es pikolero), entre otras cosas (economía, clima, coronavirus, por ejemplo). Se puede equivocar, claro está, pero no se dedica a patrocinar la energía nuclear, por lo que es inverosímil que lo patrocine el lobby nuclear.

Joer lo que me cuesta escribir nuclear en vez de nucelar, lo he escrito mal ya dos veces...  

Por otra parte, el lobby nuclear entiendo que debería estar más bien a favor que en contra de la promoción de la fusión, ya que serían ellos los que se repartirían el pastel.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Pero es salvo Uruguay (que por contra aún tienen negros) el más blanco de toda Sudamérica



Argentina a pasado a ser el segundo pais de Iberoamerica con mas poblacion caucasica, Brasil tiene mas de 50 millones de blancos.


----------



## Castellano (20 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Argentina a pasado a ser el segundo pais de Iberoamerica con mas poblacion caucasica, Brasil tiene mas de 50 millones de blancos.



Pero Brasil tiene mucha más población que Argentina.
En porcentaje sobre población total tiene bastantes menos blancos


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> *A modo de off-topic. Una historia rocambolesca sobre un hipotético grupo de entre 30 y 40 menores procedentes de Ucrania que se perdieron en Huelva cuando iban a embarcar en un ferry dirección a las Islas Canarias (V)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Pues si andas despistado, si...


----------



## mareas (20 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> El autor es un forero que escribe desde hace años sobre energía (es pikolero), entre otras cosas (economía, clima, coronavirus, por ejemplo). Se puede equivocar, claro está, pero no se dedica a patrocinar la energía nuclear, por lo que es inverosímil que lo patrocine el lobby nuclear.
> 
> Joer lo que me cuesta escribir nuclear en vez de nucelar, lo he escrito mal ya dos veces...
> 
> Por otra parte, el lobby nuclear entiendo que debería estar más bien a favor que en contra de la promoción de la fusión, ya que serían ellos los que se repartirían el pastel.



Ok, no le conocía.

China está bastante adelantada en la carrera y no creo que los actuales patrocinadores de la fisión puedan meter mano ahí.

Las nucleares de fisión quebrarán y nos tocará pagar el desmontaje a los de siempre, si tuvieran otra tecnología que les diera beneficios no podrían escaquearse..

Pero, nunca se sabe.. veremos..


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (20 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Pues si andas despistado, si...




Pues la verdad es que sí, no me escondo. Mis intervenciones, a pesar de recoger algún dato, casi siempre son preguntas.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Es una demolición ¿controlada?.



Toda demolición por definición lo es. Mire, lo que no es de esperar es que la debacle del sistema que hasta nosotros veíamos venir, no fuese advertida por quienes manejan los capitales. Dejando claro tal punto ¿qué estamos viendo? me resulta obvio. Otra cosa es que viésemos acciones para mantener vivo el sistema. Esto no incluiría la destrucción de la enseñanza; Tampoco el de la familia; Mucho menos las de los valores morales que son el 'pegamento' de toda civilización. Y toda esa maquinaria auto-destructiva lleva años en marcha. Siendo estos los hechos ¿de veras necesita que le argumente sobre que esto es una demolición controlada? ¿en serio?


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Más bien, tanto guerra como crisis son medios para alcanzar un mismo objetivo. La crisis es artificial. No digo que no hubiese llegado después de todas formas, lo que digo, es que esto es una demolición controlada.



La crisis no es artificial, míster. El capitalismo llegó al final porque ya es incapaz de renovarse.. 

Es precisamente porque los avances tecnológicos se han estancado lo que hace que las tasas
de beneficio vitales del capitalismo estén cayendo. El capitalismo es dependiente de los avances
científico-técnicos periódicos (Ciclo de Kondratieff) para salvarse del colapso - de lo contrario, 
la explotación laboral se estanca, lo que hace que los beneficios se desplomen y el curso de la
historia lleva a los espacios emergentes..

No sabemos todavía cómo se desarrollan y operan exactamente esos ciclos de Kondratieff, 
pero se estima que cada uno de ellos debe ocurrir cada 75 años para que el capitalismo 
se reproduzca "saludablemente". Los ciclos de Kondratieff son probablemente la principal 
causa de las grandes guerras (mundiales) en el capitalismo.

Otra cosa es que el imperio intente (y fracase) hacer lo imposible en mantenerse; Su demolición.


----------



## Loignorito (20 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La crisis no es artificial, míster. El capitalismo llegó al final porque ya es incapaz de renovarse..
> 
> Es precisamente porque los avances tecnológicos se han estancado lo que hace que las tasas
> de beneficio vitales del capitalismo estén cayendo. El capitalismo es dependiente de los avances
> ...



Lea el mensaje dejado para @El_Suave justo encima del suyo y así no me repito. Y buenas noches.


----------



## risto mejido (20 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La crisis no es artificial, míster. El capitalismo llegó al final porque ya es incapaz de renovarse..
> 
> Es precisamente porque los avances tecnológicos se han estancado lo que hace que las tasas
> de beneficio vitales del capitalismo estén cayendo. El capitalismo es dependiente de los avances
> ...



los ciclos de Kondratieff le he visto una explicacion de esa duracion, se producen cada 75 años porque asi no vive nadie que recuerde a anterior crisis y poder actuar para protegerse, en la ultima crisis del 29 luego hasta el 2007 no hubo otra de esa magnitud , nadie quedaba vivo con raciocinio logico que viviese la de 1929, un profesor nos decia que esos ciclos eran finalizados adrede por la elite, su argumentacion era salvajemente logica


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Dic 2022)

*URGENTE: ZELENSKY VIAJARÁ EN UNAS HORAS DE URGENCIA A ESTADOS UNIDOS, HABLARÁ EN EL CAPITOLIO - EL MOTIVO PUEDE SER LA REUNIÓN DE PUTIN CON LUKASHENKO Y LA APERTURA DE UN NUEVO FRENTE EN EL NORTE, SEGÚN ALGUNOS ANALISTAS

PRIMER VIAJE DE ZELENSKY AL EXTRANJERO DESDE EL INICIO DE LA GUERRA*


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: ZELENSKY VIAJARÁ EN UNAS HORAS DE URGENCIA A ESTADOS UNIDOS, HABLARÁ EN EL CAPITOLIO - EL MOTIVO PUEDE SER LA REUNIÓN DE PUTIN CON LUKASHENKO Y LA APERTURA DE UN NUEVO FRENTE EN EL NORTE, SEGÚN ALGUNOS ANALISTAS
> 
> PRIMER VIAJE DE ZELENSKY AL EXTRANJERO DESDE EL INICIO DE LA GUERRA*



No dicen que a rey muerto, rey puesto … a ver si le quitan la silla y tiene excusa para no volver (supongo que a él le gustaría ya exprimido bastante al pueblo ucraniano, europeo y USAno, tiene el bolsillo lleno)


----------



## El_Suave (20 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Toda demolición por definición lo es. Mire, lo que no es de esperar es que la debacle del sistema que hasta nosotros veíamos venir, no fuese advertida por quienes manejan los capitales. Dejando claro tal punto ¿qué estamos viendo? me resulta obvio. Otra cosa es que viésemos acciones para mantener vivo el sistema. Esto no incluiría la destrucción de la enseñanza; Tampoco el de la familia; Mucho menos las de los valores morales que son el 'pegamento' de toda civilización. Y toda esa maquinaria auto-destructiva lleva años en marcha. Siendo estos los hechos ¿de veras necesita que le argumente sobre que esto es una demolición controlada? ¿en serio?



Quienes manejan de verdad los capitales creen poder salvarse, mucho creer es eso pero bueno lo creen. Del resto pretenden coger algo, porque sirvientes necesitarán, y lo demás dejarlo a su suerte, desposeyendolo además de su categoría humana por lo cual podrá ser tratado como nosotros tratamos en este momento a cualquier animal, decidiendo sobre su vida o su muerte en función de nuestros intereses.

Eso es lo que pretenden, diríamos controladamente, pero me temo que lo del control es más deseo o creencia que realidad. Gracias a Dios.


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Honkler (20 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: ZELENSKY VIAJARÁ EN UNAS HORAS DE URGENCIA A ESTADOS UNIDOS, HABLARÁ EN EL CAPITOLIO - EL MOTIVO PUEDE SER LA REUNIÓN DE PUTIN CON LUKASHENKO Y LA APERTURA DE UN NUEVO FRENTE EN EL NORTE, SEGÚN ALGUNOS ANALISTAS
> 
> PRIMER VIAJE DE ZELENSKY AL EXTRANJERO DESDE EL INICIO DE LA GUERRA*



Fuente?


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Fuente?



Arriba. Lo está dando ya la FOX y otras cadenas de EE.UU.


----------



## crocodile (20 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: ZELENSKY VIAJARÁ EN UNAS HORAS DE URGENCIA A ESTADOS UNIDOS, HABLARÁ EN EL CAPITOLIO - EL MOTIVO PUEDE SER LA REUNIÓN DE PUTIN CON LUKASHENKO Y LA APERTURA DE UN NUEVO FRENTE EN EL NORTE, SEGÚN ALGUNOS ANALISTAS
> 
> PRIMER VIAJE DE ZELENSKY AL EXTRANJERO DESDE EL INICIO DE LA GUERRA*



A ver si se estrella el avión.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Lea el mensaje dejado para @El_Suave justo encima del suyo y así no me repito. Y buenas noches.



Ya... Tengo claro que las élites occidentales, el imperio USAno está 'trabajando' por el desmantelamiento.
Claro que, desmantelar y/o neofeudalizar Europa, EEUU y caniches anglos es como intentar poner puertas 
al viento. El Mundo está tan interconectado que esa demolición sería pan pa'hoy y hambre pa'mañana.
En definitiva; que la historia nunca se repite y, por tanto, no hay manera de retroceder.


----------



## Honkler (20 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Arriba. Lo está dando ya la FOX y otras cadenas de EE.UU.



Qué raro parece esto… sabrá algo que desconocemos? . Se estará derrumbando el frente?.


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (20 Dic 2022)

Abundando en lo de desposeer de su categoría o condición humana a un gran porcentaje de la humanidad, aborto y eutanasia, les suena la tonadilla.


----------



## Castellano (20 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


>



Y como no sale de Kief??

El tío se pasea supuestamente por Bakhmut, pero sale en avión desde Polonia...

Que raro no?


----------



## El_Suave (20 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Qué raro parece esto… sabrá algo que desconocemos? . Se estará derrumbando el frente?.



Ese frente ya está derrumbado, lo malo que es solo un frente preliminar de la guerra que viene.


----------



## dabuti (20 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y como no sale de Kief??
> 
> El tío se pasea supuestamente por Bakhmut, pero sale en avión desde Polonia...
> 
> Que raro no?



En BAKHMUT no ha estado hoy.

Es un montaje


----------



## delhierro (20 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Arriba. Lo está dando ya la FOX y otras cadenas de EE.UU.



Dudo mucho que Luka se meta de lleno, antes Putin deberia lanzar alguna señal sumamente clara de que va en serio y a cambiar el regimen, y no lo veo. Espero equivocarme.

Lo más probable si va para yanquilandia es que sea a montar el número para que le envien AA y sobre todo carros que se estan quedando con un ejercito de toyotas y eso cuando se congele la nieve puede ser muy peligroso para los de Kiev.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Dudo mucho que Luka se meta de lleno, antes Putin deberia lanzar alguna señal sumamente clara de que va en serio y a cambiar el regimen, y no lo veo. Espero equivocarme.
> 
> Lo más probable si va para yanquilandia es que sea a montar el número para que le envien AA y sobre todo carros que se estan quedando con un ejercito de toyotas y eso cuando se congele la nieve puede ser muy peligroso para los de Kiev.



Pues lo que es carros... tenían miles, y han debido recibir más de mil.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Gente, dos cosas:
1º Si le dan un golpe de estado mientras está de viaje es que no había manera de que salvara la cara de otro modo.
MALO apuestan su esponsor por que se rinda de una puta vez.

2ºVa a qué a EEUU, de qué tiene que convencerlos ¿de que manden más material? MALO ¿de que se les está acabando a EEUU y lo están notando los Ucros? MALO¿Papa manda dinero? MALO.

¿Hay una razón buena para que farlopas se de un paseo por Wachinton?.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> En BAKHMUT no ha estado hoy.
> 
> Es un montaje



Luca no se mete si Polonia no se mete, no está por la labor.


----------



## dabuti (20 Dic 2022)

CIALENSKY A USA A PEDIR AYUDA.

LE VAN A MANDAR ATPC LOS TAXPAYERS USANOS.










Zelensky set to visit US Capitol for joint meeting of Congress


Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky has not visisted the US since Vladimir Putin ordered the Russian invasion of Ukraine on February 24.




www.express.co.uk


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (20 Dic 2022)

Ya está dicho, pero ampliando


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Dudo mucho que Luka se meta de lleno, antes Putin deberia lanzar alguna señal sumamente clara de que va en serio y a cambiar el regimen, y no lo veo. Espero equivocarme.
> 
> Lo más probable si va para yanquilandia es que sea a montar el número para que le envien AA y sobre todo carros que se estan quedando con un ejercito de toyotas y eso cuando se congele la nieve puede ser muy peligroso para los de Kiev.



Solo se sale del pais en guerra, en caso de extrema necesidad, algun general ukro podria dar un cuartelazo durante la excursion de Zelensky.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CIALENSKY A USA A PEDIR AYUDA.
> 
> LE VAN A MANDAR ATPC LOS TAXPAYERS USANOS.
> 
> ...



¿Realmente necesita eso? entonces es que hay alguien que está en contra y tiene voz de mando en EEUU.


----------



## dabuti (20 Dic 2022)

¿ZELENSKY HUYE A USA?






Última hora: CIAlensky visitará USA con urgencia: ¿HUIDA o PETICIÓN DE AYUDA?


CIALENSKY A USA A PEDIR AYUDA. LE VAN A MANDAR ATPC LOS TAXPAYERS USANOS. https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1712031/zelensky-us-capitol-meeting-joe-biden-congress-ukraine-russia-war-aid




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Solo se sale del pais en guerra, en caso de extrema necesidad, algun general ukro podria dar un cuartelazo durante la excursion de Zelensky.



Pues mire que me parece hasta lo normal, nadie sale de un país en guerra si no es con una buena razón y esta no lo era.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> CIALENSKY A USA A PEDIR AYUDA.
> 
> LE VAN A MANDAR ATPC LOS TAXPAYERS USANOS.
> 
> ...



A mí me huele a un movimiento pactado con la administración Biden para que el congreso americano suelte más pasta para la guerra. Deben necesitar bastante más y eso requiere de un trabajo previo para explicarlo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me huele a un movimiento pactado con la administración Biden para que el congreso americano suelte más pasta para la guerra. Deben necesitar bastante más y eso requiere de un trabajo previo para explicarlo.



¿Más pasta de la que ya sueltan? ¿en serio?.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Más pasta de la que ya sueltan? ¿en serio?.



Pues claro. Más pasta, más ayuda militar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues claro. Más pasta, más ayuda militar.



A este paso van a tener que montar una impresora solo para él.
Y en Kiev, ya sin cortarse.


----------



## Roedr (20 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A este paso van a tener que montar una impresora solo para él.
> Y en Kiev, ya sin cortarse.



La ayuda económica de USA al simpático Zelensky es una pequeña fracción del presupuesto militar del Pentágono.


----------



## niraj (20 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> mpr21.info
> 
> *Ursula von der Leyen financia un laboratorio de su marido con 320 millones de euros - mpr21*
> Redacción
> ...


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Dic 2022)

*LA CASA BLANCA ANUNCIA PARA MAÑANA UNA REUNIÓN ENTRE BIDEN Y ZELENSKY*


----------



## Dado8 (20 Dic 2022)

Se está quedando una buena noche.

"Fuente prorrusa informa que el PMC Wagner ingresó a Klescheevka desde el noreste y cortó la última ruta de suministro de Klescheevka a Bakhmut . ¡Estamos esperando confirmación! Los intensos combates continúan, con las fuerzas ucranianas resistiendo ferozmente.".

Esto es al suroeste de Bakhmut.


----------



## MiguelLacano (20 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La ayuda económica de USA al simpático Zelensky es una pequeña fracción del presupuesto militar del Pentágono.



Efectivamente. Y por lo que toca a España, las caras están con la sonrisa desbocada... . Hay pasta a mansalva para municiones y los pedidos se amontonan. Para Ucrania sale a destajo, hay atasco porque no dan a basto a sacarlo. Y eso con tan solo una décima más, creo, de presupuesto en defensa. Otras partidas se cuelan por interior, colaboración exterior, onegetas... Hay barra libre, más madera...! Me imagino lo que estarán fabricando los britis y yanquis... y ya es difícil de asimilar racionalmente. Nunca se ha visto algo así, y la máquina apenas ha empezado a girar. Brutal.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2022)

Me parece, y eso comentan algunos, es que la ronda de consultas y reuniones que ha manejado Putin estos días
con estructuras y generales, incluso en el Donbass, tienen la pinta de que algo se va a mover en el frente bélico.
Se habla de romper la unidad de las fuerzas ukis aislando cada ciudad y negociar la rendición ciudad por ciudad.

Veremos pronto como se confirma eso. Si es que ocurre, por supuesto.


----------



## Iskra (20 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 300, 20/12/2022. Vladímir Abrámovich Aléksenko (Kíyevskoye, 27 de enero de 1923 - Odesa…


fue un oficial soviético, teniente general, dos veces Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Nació en el seno de una familia campesina de Kiyevskoye, en el entonces óblast de Kubán-Mar Negro de la RSFS de Rusia el 27 de enero de 1923. Acabó la escuela secundaria y el sus primeros estudios de aviación en...




telegra.ph





*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 300, 20/12/2022.*


Spoiler: Héroe judío de Odesa



Vladímir Abrámovich Aléksenko (Kíyevskoye, 27 de enero de 1923 - Odesa, 16 de junio de 1995)





Spoiler: Héroe judío de Odesa



fue un oficial soviético, teniente general, dos veces Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Nació en el seno de una familia campesina de Kiyevskoye, en el entonces óblast de Kubán-Mar Negro de la RSFS de Rusia el 27 de enero de 1923. Acabó la escuela secundaria y el sus primeros estudios de aviación en 1940. Entró en el Ejército Soviético en mayo de 1941, acabando su formación en las Escuela Militar de Pilotos Aéreos de Krasnodar en 1942. Desde 1943 fue miembro del Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética.En febrero de ese año fue enviado al frente, donde asaltaba las baterías enemigas que hacían fuego sobre Leningrado, y las unidades enemigas situadas sobre el istmo Carelio, los países bálticos y Prusia Oriental. Le es concedido el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética como Jefe de Escuadrilla del 15º Regimiento Aéreo de Asalto de la Guardia (227º División Aérea de Asalto, 1.er Ejército del Aire, 3.er Frente Bielorruso) el 19 de abril de 1945 por 230 misiones de combate exitosas, por el valor manifestado en la ejecución de las misiones de combate.



Putin es un hombre demasiado listo, ¿su especialidad?, mandar a sus enemigos a irse con la de trapo. *Putin habla de situación "extremadamente difícil" en las regiones anexionadas*. En plena guerra con Ucrania, el presidente ruso ha pedido un esfuerzo extra a sus fuerzas de seguridad en Donetsk, Lugansk, Jersón y Zaporiyia.

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir* Zelenski, ha visitado la ciudad fronteriza de Bajmut*


Spoiler



yo lo dudo mucho,por supuesto que no se lo quieren cargar, pero sería un riesgo muy grande,,,,aunque si lo manda el amo, tenemos mártir...


 escenario de algunos de los combates más intensos en el este de Ucrania en las últimas semanas. Los rusos le han permitido que vaya a despedirse de la ciudad, como le permitieron que fuera a Lysychansk, antes que de que cayera junto a Severodonetsk.

*La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, comparecerá este miércoles en el Congreso* para detallar la ayuda proporcionada por España a Ucrania desde el comienzo de la ofensiva militar el pasado mes de febrero, además de dar cuenta de las misiones internacionales en las que participan las Fuerzas Armadas.
Ante la Comisión de Defensa, la ministra está citada para abordar el envío de armas a Ucrania, la ayuda humanitaria prestada durante los últimos meses y el refuerzo de tropas realizado en el flanco este de la Alianza Atlántica para disuadir una amenaza rusa.
En concreto, la misión de Letonia ha pasado de los 350 efectivos desplegados hace un año a los 603 actuales, según la remitida por el Ministerio de Defensa a los grupos parlamentarios, a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press. En total, España cuenta con 3.036 efectivos participando en misiones internacionales, un tercio de ellos, hasta 1.100 militares, en la frontera rusa.

Esta es la posible lista de las ayudas:

35.000 pares de botas
12.000 kilos de chorizo
31.000 botellas de vino
46.000 euros en dinero de Monopoly
*Putin fijará el miércoles los objetivos del ejército ruso en 2023* en una reunión ampliada del ministerio ruso de Defensa previsto este miércoles, anunció el martes el Kremlin, en el noveno mes de ofensiva en Ucrania.
Se resumirán los resultados de las actividades de las fuerzas armadas rusas en 2022, y se definirán las tareas para el año próximo", indicó el Kremlin en un comunicado.
El ministro de Defensa, Serguei Shoigu, participará en la reunión "para dar cuenta del desarrollo de la operación militar especial" en Ucrania y de las entregas de armamento a las fuerzas armadas, añadió el Kremlin. Unos 15.000 responsables del ejército ruso participarán en esta reunión por videoconferencia, según la presidencia.
Es decir, para dentro de 12 días, para que no vayan a creer que es una asunto a largo plazo.

A propósito de 12 días, es cuando Lula va a asumir el poder en Brasil. *Lula habla con Putin y dice que busca el "diálogo con todos".* El presidente electo de Brasil, Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, ha dicho este martes que habló con el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, y señaló que Putin le deseó una buena administración y dijo que esperaba que las relaciones entre los dos países fueran mejores.
"Brasil está de regreso, buscando el diálogo con todos y comprometido con la búsqueda de un mundo sin hambre y con paz", dijo Lula, quien tomará posesión del cargo de Jair Bolsonaro el 1 de enero, aseguró en Twitter. Putin felicitó a Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva por la victoria en las elecciones y confió en el desarrollo de los lazos estratégicos entre ambos países, informó el Kremlin.
"Durante la conversación telefónica con el presidente electo de la República Federativa de Brasil, Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, Putin le felicitó con la victoria en las elecciones (...) y le deseó éxito en sus labores estatales", señala el comunicado oficial. La nota agrega que ambas partes mostraron su seguridad de que la cooperación estratégica entre Rusia y Brasil -que integran con otros países el grupo BRICS- continuará fortaleciéndose en varios ámbitos.

*Ucrania sufrió 178 ciberataques en los primeros nueve meses de 2022.* Entre enero y septiembre se documentaron 178 ciberataques en Ucrania, de los que 87 se produjeron en el tercer trimestre del año, más del doble que en el segundo, según la ONG Instituto para la Paz Cibernética.
Según esta organización, 23 de los incidentes registrados en el país entre julio y septiembre afectaron al sector público, 14 ataques estuvieron dirigidos a los medios de comunicación, seis a telecomunicaciones y entidades financieras, cinco a civiles y fábricas y cuatro al sector energético, al transporte y al comercio.
Otros sectores afectados por los ataques cibernéticos en Ucrania fueron el de la construcción, el cultural y el sistema educativo del país. Un 71,3% de los delitos fueron ataques de denegación de servicio, que buscan el colapso de los sitios web; un 8% fueron casos de malware mediante programas informáticos perjudiciales y un 6,9% de las veces se llevaron a cabo cambios en la apariencia visual de los sitios web afectados.
El mejor de ellos, fue cuando le hackearon el programa que visualiza todo el ejército ucraniano, sus fuerzas y sus medios, así como sus posiciones.

El sistema de gaseoductos y oleoductos en rusia, están hechos para este tipo de accidentes, lo que permite bypassear de una red a otra.* Rusia asegura que la explosión en el gasoducto no afectará en el suministro a Europa.*


Spoiler



Lo que hay que leer. No sé qué es mÁ lucinante:, que se lo sigan vendiendo o que sea a pesar de los topes o del absurdo que a la vez digan que lo vetan pero exijan que se lo vendan


. La compañía de transporte de gas Gazprom Trasngas Nizhni Novgorod, operadora del gasoducto que explotó este martes en la región rusa de Chuvasia, afirmó que este accidente no afectará los suministros a Europa, ya que para ello se utilizan ramales paralelos.
"El tramo dañado del gasoducto fue aislado. El transporte de gas a los consumidores se garantiza en su totalidad por gasoductos paralelos", señaló la empresa en un comunicado citado por Interfax. Según el operador, la brigada de reparaciones ya llegó al lugar de los hechos y se prepara para comenzar a trabajar.
Informa del suceso la agencia de noticias TASS. Los funcionarios locales explicaron en Telegram que el flujo de gas a través de la sección del gasoducto Urengoi-Pomary-Uzhhorod se había cortado. TASS citó a los servicios de emergencia locales diciendo que tres personas habían muerto y una había resultado herida a consecuencia de la explosión y el posterior incendio ocurrido en un gasoducto ruso que suministra gas a Europa ubicado en la región rusa de Chuvasia, unos 750 kilómetros al este de Moscú.
El responsable de emergencias de la región de Chuvashia aseguró que el oleoducto explotó durante los trabajos de mantenimiento planificados cerca de la aldea de Kalinino, a unos 150 km al oeste de la ciudad de Kazan. También informó de que la llamarada de gas resultante se había extinguido. El gasoducto, construido en la década de 1980, ingresa a Ucrania a través del punto de medición de Sudzha, actualmente la ruta principal para que el gas ruso llegue a Europa.

La oficina central del productor de gas estatal Gazprom y su sucursal local no respondieron a la solicitud de comentarios de Reuters. *Gazprom había dicho el martes que esperaba bombear 43 millones de metros cúbicos de gas a Europa a través de Ucrania a través de Sudzha en las próximas 24 horas*, un volumen acorde con los últimos días.

*La OMS teme que el invierno provoque un aumento de las enfermedades en Ucrania*. La bajada de las temperaturas en Ucrania durante el invierno que ahora comienza podría provocar un aumento de las enfermedades respiratorias, infecciosas y cardiovasculares, advirtió hoy la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS).
El representante de la organización en Ucrania, Jarno Habicht, alertó de que los continuos ataques a las instalaciones sanitarias y a las infraestructuras energéticas reducirán la disponibilidad de los servicios sanitarios en el país y supondrán previsiblemente un "desafío" para la logística y el transporte de materiales médicos.
Además, la falta de alternativas para calentarse ha obligado a la población ucraniana a utilizar combustibles como el carbón, la madera, el diésel y los calentadores eléctricos en sus hogares, por lo que la OMS recordó que el riesgo de intoxicaciones por monóxido de carbono se incrementa con su uso. Finalmente, el representante destacó el impacto que la guerra está teniendo en la salud mental de los ucranianos, con más de 10 millones de personas en riesgo de sufrir algún tipo de trastornos.


Spoiler



como si no tuvieran ya sufucuentes trastornados....



Pero, no olviden que el 90% de los drones fueron derribados. *El 80% de la región de Kiev sigue sin electricidad tras ataques del lunes*. El 80% de los consumidores de la región de Kiev sigue sin suministro eléctrico tras los ataques rusos del lunes contra la infraestructura energética ucraniana, informaron hoy fuentes regionales.
"Debido a los daños a gran escala de la infraestructura energética, Ukrenergo (el operador de la red eléctrica) aplica cortes de emergencia. El 80% de la región carece de electricidad", aseguró el jefe de la administración militar regional, Oleksiy Kulebra, en su canal de Telegram.
Kulebra


Spoiler



el nombre lo dice todo


señaló que las labores para restablecer el suministro "lo antes posible" prosiguen pero que a pesar de ello la situación continúa siendo "crítica". "Quiero enfatizar que con cada ataque enemigo, la complejidad y la duración de las labores de reparación se incrementan", indicó el responsable, y subrayó que se da prioridad al abastecimiento de infraestructuras cruciales como los hospitales.

*Vladímir Putin condecoró este martes en el Kremlin a los líderes prorrusos de las regiones ucranianas de Donetsk, Lugansk, Jersón y Zaporiyia, anexionadas**** por Moscú en septiembre pasado.

Los jefes en funciones de Lugansk, Leonid Pásechnik, y de Donetsk, Denís Pushilin, recibieron la Orden al Mérito ante la Patria de primer grado. Mientras, Evgueni Balitski y Vladímir Saldo, que encabezan Zaporiyia y Jersón, respectivamente, recibieron la misma orden pero de tercer grado, según la transmisión en directo de la ceremonia solemne en la sala de Catalina del Gran Palacio del Kremlin.
"Este premio no es solo mío, sino de todos los habitantes de la República Popular de Lugansk. (...) Me gustaría expresar mi profundo agradecimiento a usted personalmente y a todo el pueblo ruso por la ayuda, sin la que no seríamos una república y no podríamos sobrevivir", dijo Pásechnik a Putin durante el acto. Pushilin, por su parte, aseguró que Donetsk superará todos los retos que afronta y lo hará con el respaldo de Rusia.
***Nota: no fueron anexionadas, fueron admitidas, luego de un referendo que tuvo lugar en esos territorios.

*Bombardeos a instalaciones energéticas en Járkov.* Rusia ha atacado instalaciones de petróleo y gas ucranianas en el este del país durante la noche, causando un incendio pero sin víctimas, según informó la compañía energética Naftogaz. "Misiles enemigos alcanzaron una de las instalaciones en la región de Járkov. Se produjo un incendio a gran escala en el sitio, cuya extinción está actualmente en curso. No hay víctimas", dijo la compañía en un comunicado recogido por Reuters.
Oleksiy Chernyshov, director ejecutivo de la estatal Naftogaz, dijo que los daños se evaluarán después de que los servicios de emergencia terminen su trabajo y que todo lo dañado se restaurará. La producción de gas fundamental para la calefacción se concentra principalmente en el este de Ucrania, escenario de algunos de los combates más intensos.


*Zelenski visita Bajmut.* El presidente dice que ha visitado la ciudad fronteriza de Bajmut, escenario de algunos de los combates más intensos en el este de Ucrania en las últimas semanas. Desde su oficina han informado de que durante la visita Zelenski se reunió con representantes militares y entregó premios a los soldados.
Aunque Zelenski visita con regularidad zonas situadas en la línea del frente, su visita a Bajmut, en el Donbás, parece el más arriesgado de todos los viajes que ha hecho. "Zelenski en Bajmut. El presidente más valiente de la nación más valiente", comentó el vice primer ministro, Mijailo Fedorov, en Telegram.
Desde el verano, los rusos intentan controlar Bajmut, antaño conocida por sus viñedos y sus minas de sal. Antes de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania, en febrero, tenía unos 70.000 habitantes. En los últimos meses, ambos bandos registraron importantes pérdidas en combates ocurridos en torno a esa localidad. Las tropas rusas reivindicaron la captura de pueblos y zonas situados cerca de Bajmut pero el municipio, y parte de sus alrededores, parecen estar controlados por las fuerzas ucranianas.
Zelenski afirma que visitó no sólo Bajmut, sino también Slaviansk y Kramatorsk y también Moscú.


*Dos hechos y llamados de dos presidentes.

1.- Putin pide redoblar la seguridad.* El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, instó este lunes a los servicios de seguridad del país a redoblar su labor ante el surgimiento de nuevos riesgos y amenazas, en un videomensaje con motivo del Día del trabajador de los órganos de seguridad del Estado. "La situación dinámicamente cambiante en el mundo y el surgimiento de nuevos riesgos y amenazas presentan exigencias elevadas a todo el sistema de órganos de seguridad de Rusia", dijo el jefe del Kremlin,
Por ello, añadió, "ustedes deben redoblar de manera importante su labor en los sectores clave, utilizar al máximo el potencial operativo, técnico y humano". El presidente ruso hizo hincapié en la necesidad de mantener bajo vigilancia permanente las instalaciones estratégicas de las infraestructuras energéticas y de transporte, así como lugares de gran afluencia de ciudadanos.


*2.- LightUpUkraine. El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, pidió este lunes a instituciones y ciudadanos de todo el mundo apagar las luces este miércoles 21 de diciembre como gesto de solidaridad con Ucrania.* La campaña, bautizada #LightUpUkraine, insta a apagar las luces en apoyo a Ucrania, afectada por los apagones ocasionados por los ataques rusos, a las 20.00 hora local.
A las puertas de la temporada navideña, está previsto que monumentos de todo el mundo, como el centro Rockefeller de Nueva York, la londinense plaza de Trafalgar o el Ayuntamiento de París se sumen a la iniciativa, según un comunicado difundido por el Gobierno ucraniano. La campaña además aspira a recaudar por lo menos diez millones de dólares para financiar la compra de un millar de generadores eléctricos para permitir el funcionamiento de los hospitales ucranianos.
En una llamada a la solidaridad, Zelenski señaló que cuando los apagones te sumen en la oscuridad durante horas, quiere decir que el enemigo no solo quiere quitarte la luz, sino "todo lo que es parte de tu vida". "Así es como vivimos ahora en Ucrania, defendiéndonos de un enemigo que ha venido a destruirnos", enfatizó. "Necesitamos vuestro apoyo. Cada médico obligado a operar en la oscuridad. Cada padre y cada madre que hace todo lo posible por dar a sus familias lo que necesitan, incluso en la oscuridad. Cada ucraniano que tiene fe en la libertad, a pesar de la oscuridad", remachó Zelenski.

*Encuentro Putin - Lukashenko*. El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, se reunió este lunes con su homólogo bielorruso, Alexander Lukashenko, en Minsk en un encuentro en el que abogó por reforzar los vínculos militares entre ambos países.
"Rusia no tiene interés en absorber a nadie. Sencillamente, no tiene sentido", aseguró Putin antes de confirmar que ambos dirigentes acordaron reforzar su cooperación en "todos los ámbitos", especialmente en materia de defensa. Se trata de "medidas comunes para garantizar la seguridad" de los dos países, la "entrega mutua de armas" y la fabricación de armamento, precisó Putin.
Rusia continuará formando a los militares bielorrusos para manejar aviones con capacidad de transportar armas nucleares.
Ayer dieron la misma información solo que dijeron "especialmente en materia económica", y hoy, "especialmente en materia de defensa". Cosas de las redacciones occidentales.


----------



## Iskra (20 Dic 2022)

*En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid034CwfCYm3Q7TvFt1BKnHPYu9V3Vb6kZqNNtsdfykHBTinPJmkWG2CEnnY7c9PPsP2l/?mibextid=Nif5oz

En uno de los pueblos de la margen derecha del Dniéper, los* soldados de las FAU expulsaron a los residentes locales de sus casas y colocaron morteros en los patios. * Como quedaban pocos residentes, nadie podía decir exactamente dónde se escondían los militares ucranianos. Durante varias horas, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron monitoreadas desde el aire con la ayuda de un dron, determinando dónde llegaban los camiones, dónde descargaban los proyectiles y dónde los recogían. Cuando todo quedó extremadamente claro, los artilleros rusos no se hicieron esperar mucho y lanzaron ataques precisos en los lugares donde se reunían los militares ucranianos. Video

*Murieron por Biden y McDonalds*. Donbass Latinoamérica in Fidelista por Siempre

*Vehículos blindados destruidos* Husky TSV y "Kozak-2" del ejército ucraniano en algún lugar de la zona del SMO. Foto

Una poderosa explosión y un fuerte incendio en la región de *Járkov*. Video

El periódico oficial chino *Global Times* sobre el papel de Ucrania en el juego de cartas de EEUU. Foto

Los operadores de* UAV arrojan una granada VOG-17* a la posición de las FAU. Video

*Dirección Soldar*. Los soldados de las fuerzas especiales *"AJMAT"* destruyeron otro bastión del enemigo. Video

*El TOS-1A ruso* trabajó con precisión en la subestación eléctrica, que alimentó las posiciones de los terroristas ucranianos en dirección a *Svatovo-Kremennaya*. Video

*UAV ruso rompe en pedazos un vehículo blindado *ucraniano. La destrucción se lleva a cabo mediante bombas guiadas. Video

*Blindados ucranianos destruidos en Bajmut*. Dos blindados Iveco 4x4 a las FAU en Bajmut. Video

El fundador de PMC Wagner, *Yevgeni Prigozhin, ha trolleado a Zelenski *desde la parte de Bajmut controlada por 'músicos'. "Querido Vladimir Alexandrovich, si aún no te has ido de Bajmut, estoy listo para encontrarme contigo. Prigozhin". Videos (MDR)

*Los ukronazis en Bajmut,* esperando su pronta desnazificaron. Video


Foto: Richi Chamberlain, Emmanuel Daladier, Adolf Sholtz, Benito Meloni, y el General Matteo Ciano.* Un vistazo a la historia actualizada.* Fue en ese encuentro cuando Europa se plegó al nazismo y cedió los Sudetes a la Alemania nazi. "Münich".







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Fidelista Siempre.
Publicación original:


----------



## Focus in (20 Dic 2022)

se caga poniendo abundante papel cubriendo la zona de impacto y del agua, así evitaremos frenazos, zurraspas y el tan temido Beso de Poseidon en la bolsa escrotal


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Dic 2022)

Bakhmul a punto de caer, como decía un forero "se vienen cositas".









Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me





La situación de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania alrededor de Bajmut se está deteriorando, e incluso los ukropatriotas más obstinados ya lo admiten. Al mismo tiempo, ya están apareciendo pronósticos sobre las futuras acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas:

Las acciones de asalto y la actividad de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia ahora aumentarán significativamente, ya que la tarea establecida es destruir físicamente cualquier resistencia de los militantes;

Después de Bajmut, las hostilidades se extenderán inmediatamente a Chasov Yar, que, dada la situación actual, los ukronazis perderán rápidamente;

En paralelo con esto, la ofensiva irá no a Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, sino a Konstantinovka para apoyar la dirección de Maryinka, o incluso para formar una "caldera" hasta Kurajovo. Si esto pasa, Toretsk, Avdéevka, New York y otras fortalezas de Bandera no tardarán en caer.


----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

*Los rusos se están preparando para retirarse de Melitopol, están repitiendo el escenario de su escape de Kherson*, — el portavoz de OK "Sur" Nataliya Humenyuk

“…dejan algunos asentamientos, luego se preparan para peleas callejeras, luego dicen que no todo está perdido, luego toman lo que consideran valioso de los bancos y otras instituciones. Al menos sabemos cómo termina todo".


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (20 Dic 2022)

*Biden y Zelenski planean reunirse en Washington en el primer viaje al extranjero del presidente ucraniano desde el inicio de la guerra.*

El presidente Joe Biden y el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelenski planean reunirse en la Casa Blanca el miércoles en lo que sería una visita sorpresa que coincidirá con la intención de la administración de enviar al país un nuevo paquete de ayuda en defensa que incluirá sistemas de misiles Patriot, según dos fuentes familiarizadas con la planificación en curso.

La visita, que no se ha concretado y se ha mantenido en secreto por motivos de seguridad, supondría el primer viaje de Zelensky fuera de Ucrania desde que comenzó la invasión rusa en febrero de este año.

La Casa Blanca declinó hacer comentarios sobre una posible visita o sobre el anuncio de Biden o de nuevos anuncios de ayuda a la seguridad.

https://edition.cnn.com/2022/12/20/p...sit/index.html


----------



## Praktica (21 Dic 2022)

*Kiev. El mazo ruso y siete pecados ucranianos: Ucraina finit.*
21 de diciembre de 2022 - Sergey Klimov.
Киев. Русская кувалда и семь украинских грехов
tr dee

*Crónicas de Kiev:*
*Sólo dos alarmas sonaron hasta el viernes. Se tenía la sensación de que los rusos no bombardeaban Kiev. *Los rusos están salvando Kiev. ¿Pero para qué? En cualquier caso, cuando los rusos se acerquen, los propios banderistas volarán todos los puentes y destruirán todos los objetivos importantes. S se repite el infierno de Artemivsk/Bakhmut, las batallas callejeras convertirán la ciudad en un erial y de nuevo tendremos que buscar a alguien para que algo algo. Parece que ‘pronto’ Rusia vendrá de nuevo desde el norte. La nueva Kiev ya no será la capital.

El ataque con drones del miércoles por la mañana no entusiasmó en absoluto a la ciudad. Es cierto que a uno le hacía sonreír cuando los *community ucranianos* contaban a la Red cómo la defensa aérea de Ucrania había derribado el cien por cien de los UAV’s rusos, mientas Rusia afirmaba que el cien por cien de los ataques habían alcanzado su objetivo. ¿Puede afirmarse que las mentiras de la propaganda ucraniana tienen medios tonos que se desvanecen? P*arece que los idiotas completamente atontados ya no necesitan medios tonos, sus cerebros funcionan exclusivamente en blanco y negro.*

Hasta que el viernes la Luz (con mayúscula, porque es una deidad, a la que se saluda con gritos de ¡Hurra!) se estabilizó de algún modo. El cumplimiento del calendario fue cada vez más claro. Al mismo tiempo, sin embargo, además de las opciones 'electricidad conectada' y 'sin electricidad desconectada', aparecía un símbolo de un rayo gris en el horario de conexión/desconexión, para indicar que 'puede haber o no electricidad' al mismo tiempo. Una especie de Electricidad de Schrödinger.

*Pero la gente se ha acostumbrado y está bien. *Así que, para llegar a ellos, necesitamos algo más grandioso. Como decía John Doe (Kevin Spacey) en Seven, de David Fincher: 'Ahora, no basta con dar palmaditas en el hombro a la gente para que te escuchen. Hay que darles con un mazo. Es la única forma de llamar su atención'. Así que esperamos la llegada del mazo ruso para los siete pecados ucranianos.

*El viernes vi cómo dos obras empezaban a cobrar vida. *Había ruido, polvo y atisbos de trabajadores, una grúa moviéndose cerca de uno de los cientos de bloques de apartamentos inacabados, así como cerca de una obra estatal.

*Pero el otro 99,9% de las obras están muertas. *Es como si los blancos hubieran abandonado a los negros y no supieran qué hacer. Sentados bajo las palmeras esperando a que vuelvan los dueños. Suena un poco racista, pero los ucranianos son un poco como los nativos de Sudáfrica, a los que sus amos blancos dieron la libertad que necesitaban para bailar alocada y frenéticamente por las estepas en sus 'shahidomóviles'.

*Apareció la histeria. Instan a huir de las ciudades, pues pronto desaparecerán. Todo el mundo espera un retorno a las tradiciones ucranianas anteriores a la civilización del ‘Campo Salvaje’.

De cuenta el chiste de que los rusos no tocan los elegantes castillos de los ministros y diputados ucranianos (perfectamente atractivos para un usuario de Google Maps, con piscinas azules y grandes parques dentro de verdes bosques) porque todos ellos trabajan para la Federación Rusa.*

Y también que *los moscovitas son peores que los fascistas. Al fin y al cabo, los fascistas han matado a uno de cada seis ucranianos. Pero mataron educadamente, a la europea, pero los rusos no quieren matar en absoluto: hordas y bárbaros, desprovistos de cultura europea de exterminio masivo de nativos no europeos. *Parece que Bankova está preocupado por esto. El payaso necesita mares de sangre ucraniana derramada por el 'agresor' para la propaganda, pero el resultado son sólo gotas, y no de sangre, sino de ucranianismo maloliente, que los militares rusos exprimen del crujiente ucranizado, latiendo en convulsiones de odio.

*Implícitamente, podemos ver el nerviosismo de los estadounidenses: están preocupados por el dinero y el hierro robados de su 'ayuda'.* Sueñan que les robaron una parte menor y no mayor. Pero, ¿quién sabe? Si los medios de comunicación estadounidenses informan de que *incluso en las auditorías más exitosas del Pentágono sólo se encuentra un tercio del dinero asignado, *podemos suponer que en Ucrania ocurre más o menos lo mismo. Nadie sabe adónde han ido a parar 60 de los 100.000 millones de ayuda. ¿Dónde buscar villas y yates nuevos?

*Sobre la iglesia. *La ortodoxia es la ortodoxia, pero a los rusos les cuesta encajar en la iglesia ucraniana, y ya no hay iglesia rusa en Ucrania. Ahora sólo tenemos creyentes que se esconden de un faraón egipcio de origen judío que decidió que ahora es el Gran Dios del pueblo ucraniano. ¿Venganza por 1648? Si es así, este Faraón lo está haciendo bastante bien. Dicen que en un mes sólo cerca de Bakhmut ya pusieron en el suelo 10.000 gloriosos luchadores.

*En documentos publicados de procedimientos judiciales de hace cien años hay un pasaje interesante. Según algunos protocolos, con respecto al agresor se registraron tanto su nacionalidad como su ciudadanía. En ese momento, si la ciudadanía estaba registrada como URSS, entonces el ciudadano ya era ciudadano de la RSS de Ucrania.*

__

*El pasado viernes 16, DTEK empezó a cortar la corriente en todas partes. Entonces declararon la alarma. Durante aproximadamente una hora todo estuvo tranquilo, y entonces (a las nueve más o menos) empezó. Al cabo de quince o veinte minutos perdí la cuenta de las explosiones, los sobrevuelos y las salvas antiaéreas. I*ncluso hubo una interesante especie de explosión duradera (dos o tres segundos). Como un zumbido, pero más parecido a una explosión. En total, según una estimación aproximada, los silbidos duraron aproximadamente una hora. Un bombardeo que se convirtió suavemente en un cañoneo.

*Luego las cosas se calmaron. *A la gente ya le resulta indiferente todo este asunto, ninguna emoción. Se acostumbraron a vivir con apagones, se acostumbraron a apagones de 50-50 y se acostumbrarán a vivir con la proporción de luz/oscuridad uno a dos, tres, cuatro y así sucesivamente. *Se acostumbrarán a vivir sin Luz en absoluto. *En el reino de la Oscuridad. Al fin y al cabo, ya nadie ve nada malo en la degradación, en el paso de humano a zombi. Muchas cosas que no se pueden hacer en la Luz, nadie las notará en la Oscuridad, e incluso puede que sean bienvenidas. Ucrania se ha pasado finalmente al bando de la Oscuridad.

→ *Por cierto, las autoridades ucranianas, al decirnos que el ataque ruso con misiles fue repelido con éxito, pusieron los misiles S-300 en primer lugar al enumerar las armas que se utilizaron para el ataque. A nadie confundió el hecho de que el S-300 no es un misil, sino un sistema de misiles antiaéreos, que es improbable que alguno de los misiles utilizados por este sistema pueda alcanzar Kiev y que utilizar un misil antiaéreo contra objetivos terrestres apesta a idiotez. Sin duda, los misiles antiaéreos ucranianos han hecho más daño a infraestructura civil Kiev que los misiles de crucero y los drones rusos.

Por primera vez desde el 10 de octubre, el metro está parado. *Pero la gente tampoco se dio cuenta.

*Las autoridades de Kiev han anunciado pomposamente que la electricidad del metro se ha derivado a los pisos. *Y en principio, en algún sitio sí. Mucha gente se iluminó así por la noche. Aunque a las 5 de la tarde barrios enteros estaban ocultos por la oscuridad y la lluvia helada. El sábado por la tarde, el horario estaba poco o nada roto.

*La inutilidad del metro también quedó demostrada por el hecho de que los viernes los taxis, autobuses y trolebuses hacían un buen trabajo llevando a la gente del trabajo al trabajo. *Cierto es que el coste de un taxi de costa a costa subió a 500-700 hryvnias (875-1225 rublos). L*a infraestructura de transporte de Kiev se ha degradado valientemente hasta el nivel premoderno. Puedes apagarlo del todo.*

En principio, incluso en el momento del enfrentamiento de Donetsk era obvio que sólo tiene sentido vivir en Ucrania para los que tienen un buen comedero (que no es ni de lejos en Europa y Estados Unidos), o para los que no sirven para nada.

*Muchos usan coches. Hay. Y la gasolina, más barata que en Europa, es abundante. *El viernes después del trabajo, en algunas autopistas, estaban parados en todos los carriles y no se movían. Estos últimos viven en pisos en Kiev o en centros de distrito y pueblos. Por otra parte, *los trabajadores, principales usuarios del metro, disminuyen rápidamente. Si la decisión de cerrar el metro es permanente, muchos tendrán que renunciar al largo viaje de ida y vuelta al trabajo.

Eso es todo en términos generales sobre la semana pasada.*

__

*Partisanos: algunas preguntas sobre el apoyo al movimiento partisano ruso en Ucrania.*

*Hoy el soldado ruso está vestido, calzado y alimentado. *Confía en su futuro. Su familia vive en un piso caliente, y ella no tiene que pensar en el dinero, ni en la educación de los niños, ni en la seguridad frente a los putos Bandar-logs. Aunque le falte algo, la gente se lo comprará. La Brigada Wagner tiene provisiones de lujo. Pero merece la pena por sus 'conciertos'.

*Así que si hay un partisano ruso en Ucrania, y a juzgar por el bombardeo del ferrocarril en la región de Odessa, lo hay, ¿debe hacer que todo le salga de los ahorros? Conseguir armas, y ropa, y dar de comer al policía, para que se diera la vuelta en el momento oportuno. Y su familia corre el peligro constante de una muerte agónica a manos de los Bandar-logs.


Inmediatamente se oye la respuesta de que si no hay partisanos rusos como tales, no hay nadie a quien apoyar, sólo dinero, armas y especialistas que malgastar. Aquellos que estén familiarizados con la historia del movimiento partisano durante la Gran Guerra Patria, también pueden aportar un argumento sobre su falta de rentabilidad, ya que los partisanos llevaron a cabo sólo el cinco por ciento de toda la lista de acciones, y el resto fue el trabajo de los militares, *por lo que no son necesarios de nuevo. Pueden recordar la derrota total del movimiento partisano en la RSS ucraniana ocupada en el invierno de 1941-1942 y decir que tampoco nadie quiere víctimas así.

Además, dado el deseo constantemente expresado por los ucranianos de repetir la masacre de Volyn, pero ya contra los rusos, cabe suponer que tal genocidio nazi será justificado precisamente por el inicio del movimiento partisano.

*Pero sea como fuere, el sentimiento interno de que debería existir un movimiento partisano ruso de este tipo en Ucrania está presente.


Basándose en la experiencia del movimiento partisano durante la Gran Guerra Patria, no se puede dejar de concluir que el objetivo principal de los partisanos es la presencia, la creación de islas de zonas liberadas en el territorio ocupado, la presencia de una especie de mafia (un escondite donde esconderse), que puede matar (amenazar con matar) tanto al normando/francés como a su acólito, informador, etc. Pero una molestia y un desvío de recursos constantes para el enemigo.*


----------



## Iskra (21 Dic 2022)

*¿Qué es lo que tenemos a día de hoy?*

Urania ha perdido un 20% de su territorio (que podría seguir siendo suyo de haber cumplido los Acuerdos de Minsk
El PIB en 2022 bajará un 32%
La inflación alcanzó los 30%
La infraestructura está en ruinas
Unos 8 millones ucranianos tuvieron que huir de su país
Mientras tanto, a Occidente se le agotan las posibilidades de seguir manteniendo vivo el conflicto suministrando armas al régimen de Zelenski.

Lo peor de todo, es que las cosas podrían haber sido diferentes y se habrían evitado tantas pérdidas. En marzo de 2022 parecía que las dos partes del conflicto estaban a punto de pactar la paz, pero EEUU y el Reino Unido arruinaron estos acuerdos y el conflicto no pudo parar.

"La sangre de los ucranianos, rusos y otros está en las manos de los líderes de EEUU y el Reino Unido", destaca el autor.

La conclusión a la que llega es la siguiente: "Es hora de que los líderes occidentales afronten la realidad y empiecen a abogar por las negociaciones para salvar a los ucranianos de esta tragedia humana". Y tiene razón.

De hecho, las recientes declaraciones del primer ministro británico, Rishi Sunak, que dijo que no debe haber ninguna negociación con Rusia hasta que se retire por completo, solo confirman todo lo dicho en este artículo.

========================================

El canal enlaza lo anterior con un interesante aunque bastante discutible resumen de los acuerdos de Minsk
(A Toda Potencia))

*Hablemos de los tan odiados, en Ucrania y Occidente, Acuerdos de Minsk*

Hoy en día parece que a todos los políticos occidentales y al régimen de Kiev les encanta criticar los Acuerdos de Minsk y paradójicamente lo hacen incluso los propios políticos que firmaron dichos acuerdos, incluida Angela Merkel.
Cada crítico tiene sus propios argumentos, pero si lo vemos desde el punto de vista de las consecuencias reales que trajo el incumplimiento de estos acuerdos, el panorama cambia. Esto es lo que podrían haber evitado los principales actores del conflicto en Ucrania:

* UCRANIA*

No estaría envuelta en un conflicto armado a gran escala.
No habría miles de muertos.
No tendría una economía en ruinas.
No habría millones de refugiados huyendo del país.
Las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk seguirían formando parte de Ucrania.
Habría competencia política dentro del país (ahora se parece más a una dictadura de Zelenski).
* RUSIA*

No estaría envuelta en un conflicto armado a gran escala.
Se evitaría una multitud de muertes.
No habría sanciones de escala histórica.
Moscú no tendría que gastar recursos en la reconstrucción y mantenimiento de las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk.
Habría una federalización de Ucrania, lo que no permitiría su entrada en la OTAN.
Los ataques mediáticos serían de menor intensidad.
* UNIÓN EUROPEA*

No tendría que gastar sumas astronómicas en los refugiados ucranianos.
Se evitaría la crisis energética (y la consecuente desindustrialización, etc).
Seguiría teniendo el lucrativo mercado ruso para su comercio.
Tras varios meses de la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania podemos ver que el cumplimiento de los Acuerdos de Minsk sería beneficioso para las tres partes, pues la UE, Rusia y Ucrania solo ganarían con ellos.

Sin embargo, en esta parte resulta imposible no acordarnos de los mayores beneficiados del conflicto y los "mejores amigos" del régimen de Zelenski: EEUU y el Reino Unido.

Teniendo en cuenta esto, ahora se puede pensar como la mayoría y desestimar cualquier negociación de paz o búsqueda de compromisos, pero sería mejor ver el panorama con un horizonte mucho más amplio y buscar lo que es realmente mejor para todos.
================================
*Y sigue con los beneficiados.* Aquí creo que es más claro, aunque habría que hablar de la energía y las armas.
Esto vuelve a poner en evidencia que el mayor beneficiario del conflicto armado en Ucrania (A Toda Potencia), y la parte más interesada en que los combates se prolonguen, es EEUU. De hecho, la misma conclusión se puede sacar del gráfico de las cotizaciones de las principales divisas occidentales. Todas ellas se derrumbaron con la excepción de la de… ¡sí, lo han adivinado! EEUU

Así que, amigos míos, evalúen siempre quién es el mayor beneficiado en determinada situación y no crean cuando les dicen que EEUU está luchando por la libertad de Ucrania y la democracia.

Tal y como lo han demostrado plenamente los hechos de los últimos meses, lo que está buscando Washington es la *desindustrialización de Europa y la eliminación de uno de sus principales rivales políticos a nivel mundial. *
(A Toda Potencia)
Y tengo que admitir que *les está saliendo bastante bien gracias a la ayuda de los líderes europeos que son más blandos que un flan *
(A Toda Potencia).


----------



## vettonio (21 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente, dos cosas:
> 1º Si le dan un golpe de estado mientras está de viaje es que no había manera de que salvara la cara de otro modo.
> MALO apuestan su esponsor por que se rinda de una puta vez.
> 
> ...



La Anna Wintour ha contratado a la mujera del Cerdensky para que le lleve los cafeses.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Dic 2022)

El vídeo de Zelensky preparado para el mundial de Qatar me recordó al Zelensky de hace unas semanas que pretendía ganar el Nobel de la Paz con sus formidables fórmulas de paz para todas las naciones del mundo. Zelensky, el exportador de paz (pidiendo cañones a todo cristo, el mismo que según algunos guardaba 500 millones en un paraíso fiscal). Este último vídeo se nota que está realizado por una de esas empresas de relaciones públicas: la sudadera, las luces de neón como fondo potenciadas por el ambiente oscuro, todo muy modernito. Parece el principio de un _30 minutos_ o un puto anuncio de Nike. Fijo que se trata de una empresa angloamericana. Veremos si es cierto que Zelensky pisa suelo yankee.


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Efectivamente. Y por lo que toca a España, las caras están con la sonrisa desbocada... . Hay pasta a mansalva para municiones y los pedidos se amontonan. Para Ucrania sale a destajo, hay atasco porque no dan a basto a sacarlo. Y eso con tan solo una décima más, creo, de presupuesto en defensa. Otras partidas se cuelan por interior, colaboración exterior, onegetas... Hay barra libre, más madera...! Me imagino lo que estarán fabricando los britis y yanquis... y ya es difícil de asimilar racionalmente. Nunca se ha visto algo así, y la máquina apenas ha empezado a girar. Brutal.



Es por lo que el desenlace lógico es la derrota y descuartización de Rusia, o que Rusia use su poderoso arsenal nuclear para nivelar la cosa. El tiempo sólo juega en contra de Rusia en lo que respecta a la guerra convencional.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Dic 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ya está dicho, pero ampliando



Mal rollo me da la notita de la pelosi. Me imagino la invitación de Abderramán II en un tono similar.








¿Qué origen tiene la expresión: "pasar una Noche Toledana"?


En el siglo VIII, nobles muladíes toledanos, decidieron rebelarse contra el poder de Córdoba, pero todo terminó una Noche Toledana...




elretohistorico.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

No, la RADA vigente desde las ultimas elecciones destituyo al espia ruso que ademas se largo a rusia, no hay ningun golpe de estado. los diputados de los electores del dombas votan para destituir al espia del enano pederasta.
Ya te digo que Mariupol, donbass, estaba en vida normal, el genocidio lo trajeron los rusos en 2022 y arrasaron la ciudad. De echo muchos del dombass se refugiaron en Mariupol de los rusos, por ello costo 100 dias de asaltos rendirla.
La vida en el donbass era normal hasta que putin llevo sus terroristas y creo una insurgencia separatista, entonces es inevitable que mueran civiles, pero fue rusia quien creo la situacion con su imperialismo al violar la legalidad internacional.



El Tirador dijo:


> Eso sería la Junta que se formó después del Maidan.Votando erradicar todo lo ruso como un quiste del país .Y votando mandar batallones de Nazis a torturar y matar a la gente ( como los Croatas y los batallones bosnio musulmanes en la antigua Yugoslavia ) el Genocidio sería el de los Ukros sobre su propia población 8 años bombardeando con artillería pesada y misiles balísticos y cohetes a zonas civiles. Por eso la gente del Donbass rotulaba con un " por nuestros niños " los cohetes que tiraban a los Ukros. Todo esto está abundantemente constatado .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

HAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJA

si parpadeas te lo vas a perder



Alvin Red dijo:


> Bakhmul a punto de caer, como decía un forero "se vienen cositas".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Dic 2022)

Va a empezar el invierno, el solsticio se producirá mañana a las a las 22:47 horas, se llama así por que el sol sale por el mismo punto y se pone por el mismo punto durante 3 días, solsticio quiere decir sol estático y da el comienzo del invierno.

Estamos a Martes, ya miércoles noche y las cosas se precipitan, parece que la ciudad que se escribe de mil manera, Bajmut, caerá, si no hoy, mañana y eso dejara a las tropas ucranianas en un muy difícil situación para mantenerse en la zona del Donbass, próxima a Donetsk.

Como ya comente ayer la falta de munición y armas cada vez se deja notar más y ya no hay forma de sostener el esfuerzo de la guerra por parte de Ucrania y la OTAN.

Foto rusky y a dormir


----------



## España1 (21 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> Que porte el paki.
> ...


----------



## Hal8995 (21 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente, dos cosas:
> 1º Si le dan un golpe de estado mientras está de viaje es que no había manera de que salvara la cara de otro modo.
> MALO apuestan su esponsor por que se rinda de una puta vez.
> 
> ...




Sí....Hay bonitas tiendas para su mujer. Hay lavanderías coreanas donde lavar su camiseta. 

Nuland le va a acompañar a buscar algún antro donde retirarse, algo baratito.

Va a visitar los diversos restaurantes q tiene José Andrés.

Al día siguiente entregando medallas en Avdeeka , el croma lo permite todo.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Va a empezar el invierno, el solsticio se producirá mañana a las a las 22:47 horas, se llama así por que el sol sale por el mismo punto y se pone por el mismo punto durante 3 días, solsticio quiere decir sol estático y da el comienzo del invierno.
> 
> Estamos a Martes, ya miércoles noche y las cosas se precipitan, parece que la ciudad que se escribe de mil manera, Bajmut, caerá, si no hoy, mañana y eso dejara a las tropas ucranianas en un muy difícil situación para mantenerse en la zona del Donbass, próxima a Donetsk.
> 
> ...




Los _rulers_ tienen en cuenta esas cosas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

lo de siempre, ucrania tiene altos ratios de destruccion de material ruso, tambien para el dia 20
1 : 3,2

entonces la idea que maneja el palanganato es que ucrania que pierde material a un ritmo 3 veces menor y que es pertrechado por economias 30 veces mayores que la de risia, se quedara sin material antes que el imperio del enano pederasta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

que se acaba la ayuda!


----------



## amcxxl (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## McRotor (21 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *LA CASA BLANCA ANUNCIA PARA MAÑANA UNA REUNIÓN ENTRE BIDEN Y ZELENSKY*




Nos dicen que se acaba de hacer un kiev - bakhmut - kiev (1400km) presumiblemente en coche por carreteras que estaran como el culo para dae unas medallas y levantar el animo a las tropas...

....y ahora que ya esta en la casa blanca.




Menudo maquina! Ni willy fog


----------



## amcxxl (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que se acaba la ayuda!



Ayuda, ayuda, pero de la que se paga. En concreto nosotros


----------



## vegahermosa (21 Dic 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Nos dicen que se acaba de hacer un kiev - bakhmut - kiev (1400km) presumiblemente en coche por carreteras que estaran como el culo para dae unas medallas y levantar el animo a las tropas...
> 
> ....y ahora que ya esta en la casa blanca.
> 
> ...



es que la tecnologia enviada por yuesey es tan futurista que seguro esta moviendose con una maquina del tiempo, es como el doctor who eslavo


----------



## España1 (21 Dic 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Nos dicen que se acaba de hacer un kiev - bakhmut - kiev (1400km) presumiblemente en coche por carreteras que estaran como el culo para dae unas medallas y levantar el animo a las tropas...
> 
> ....y ahora que ya esta en la casa blanca.
> 
> ...


----------



## Impresionante (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (21 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>




Parece blanquito,
Luego no hay delito


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Nos dicen que se acaba de hacer un kiev - bakhmut - kiev (1400km) presumiblemente en coche por carreteras que estaran como el culo para dae unas medallas y levantar el animo a las tropas...
> 
> ....y ahora que ya esta en la casa blanca.
> 
> ...



El vídeo de Bajmut se grabó hace ya unos cuantos días y en otro lugar que no era Bajmut. Así de sencillo, lo pueden filmar en cualquier sitio y en cualquier momento anterior. Como ocurre con los shows de Noechevieja.


----------



## autsaider (21 Dic 2022)

Acabo de hacer lo que ningún prorruso hará jamás: escribir algo que al menos tiene un mínimo de sentido.

Dado que todos los prorrusos me tienen en el ignore ninguno verá este mensaje:






Rusia terminará ganando la guerra de Ucrania


No soy prorruso. Soy proverdad y esto es lo que veo: -Rusia no tenía plan de guerra ni hizo preparativos para la guerra. Se lanzaron esperando que no habría lucha y que todo sería un desfile. Y se toparon con que si había guerra y que ellos no tenían ni plan ni preparativos para librarla. -A...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Dic 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Acabo de hacer lo que ningún prorruso hará jamás: escribir algo que al menos tiene un mínimo de sentido.
> 
> Dado que todos los prorrusos me tienen en el ignore ninguno verá este mensaje:
> 
> ...



Creo que faltaba yo por ignorarte pero ahora mismo lo hago , tontopollas!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## McNulty (21 Dic 2022)

Ejército de mierda el hezpañol. Ningún aspirante supera el curso de operaciones especiales de la armada.  



Eso sí, cantar Ding Dong se les da de ptm.


----------



## alexforum (21 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Y como no sale de Kief??
> 
> El tío se pasea supuestamente por Bakhmut, pero sale en avión desde Polonia...
> 
> Que raro no?



Cualquier día aparece en la Antártida, gracias a la capacidad cinematográfica de la bbc .. Ya tu sabe… o en la cima del Everest siendo el más grande que la propia montaña…


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El vídeo de Bajmut se grabó hace ya unos cuantos días y en otro lugar que no era Bajmut. Así de sencillo, lo pueden filmar en cualquier sitio y en cualquier momento anterior. Como ocurre con los shows de Noechevieja.



Te he pasado por privado el video de la Zelenska comiéndose un BBC...

Me han asegurado que es 100% autentico.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (21 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ejército de mierda el hezpañol. Ningún aspirante supera el curso de operaciones especiales de la armada.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso sí, cantar Ding Dong se les da de ptm.



Eso es porque no avisaron con tiempo a la elite del forotanerismo burbujo. Hubieran entrado todos...

Cuando saltas a la piscina con gorro de goma y gafas de nadar, mal empezamos


----------



## Artedi (21 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> El artículo es interesante, pero desde un primer momento intenta llevarte a pensar en la barbaridad económica de la fusión. Lo cuál ya hace estar alerta.
> Después incluye datos bastante inexactos, como el coste de generar tritio que lo ha multiplicado por 5, la cantidad de Tritio necesaria, cuando el propio reactor de fusión lo generaría con barras de Litio, que aunque lo menciona, deja en el aire su disponibilidad, cuando hoy por hoy se están produciendo millones de toneladas anualmente.
> Y finalmente dice que No habrá nunca una producción comercial sacando su bola de cristal..
> 
> Mi conclusion, artículo patrocinado por el lobby nuclear (de fisión por supuesto)



Efectivamente. Desconfíen de quienes en técnica digan "nunca". En matemáticas no digo, pero en técnica "nunca" es un montón de tiempo: demasiado. Por no hablar que en función del diseño se pueden acabar recuperando parte de los costes energéticos de generación, recolectando un % de la energía disipada. Etcétera. En lo que estaremos de acuerdo con el artículo es en que aún falta. Y en que lo del ITER es lo que es: una carísima mamandurria para determinados colectivos.


----------



## Julc (21 Dic 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Acabo de hacer lo que ningún prorruso hará jamás: escribir algo que al menos tiene un mínimo de sentido.
> 
> Dado que todos los prorrusos me tienen en el ignore ninguno verá este mensaje:
> 
> ...



Además de gilipollas, eres egocéntrico.


----------



## Artedi (21 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente, dos cosas:
> 1º Si le dan un golpe de estado mientras está de viaje es que no había manera de que salvara la cara de otro modo.
> MALO apuestan su esponsor por que se rinda de una puta vez.
> 
> ...



La opinión pública USA, que flojea.

Pero es un arma de doble filo; la chulería zelenskiana puede resultar estomagante a muchos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (21 Dic 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Acabo de hacer lo que ningún prorruso hará jamás: escribir algo que al menos tiene un mínimo de sentido.
> 
> Dado que todos los prorrusos me tienen en el ignore ninguno verá este mensaje:
> 
> ...



Tu lo que quieres es q entremos en el hilo, pillin...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Dic 2022)

*Estados Unidos incluirá los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot en un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar a Ucrania*
La administración de EE. UU. Dice que los sistemas Patriot serán parte del nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de $ 2 mil millones para Ucrania


21 de diciembre de 2022, 09:10


----------



## Malevich (21 Dic 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Nos dicen que se acaba de hacer un kiev - bakhmut - kiev (1400km) presumiblemente en coche por carreteras que estaran como el culo para dae unas medallas y levantar el animo a las tropas...
> 
> ....y ahora que ya esta en la casa blanca.
> 
> ...



Ni Greta en su velero Nueva York Lisboa.


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)

Sin duda, este último (noveno) paquete de sanciones será la sentencia de muerte de la economía rusa 
y el fin de la Operación especial.... :

Las casi tres docenas de países, pretenden destruir el complejo militar-industrial ruso, con la prohibición
de suministrar bulbos de flor a Rusia, así como de bulbos de variedades de rosas  También prohiben
los rododendros, así como la achicoria en cualquiera de sus formas y de los accesorios para hacer ramos
y decorados florísticos.
Y la acetona; esa que usaban nuestras madres y abuelas para quitarse de las uñas el esmalte gastado
de la manicura...

Consternado me hallo por el horrible efecto que causarán estas sanciones.....


----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ejército de mierda el hezpañol. Ningún aspirante supera el curso de operaciones especiales de la armada.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso sí, cantar Ding Dong se les da de ptm.



Un curso para formar futuros Seals "made in Spain" pero pagandoles el sueldo de un barrendero ... ??


----------



## Honkler (21 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sin duda, este último (noveno) paquete de sanciones será la sentencia de muerte de la economía rusa
> y el fin de la Operación especial.... :
> 
> Las casi tres docenas de países, pretenden destruir el complejo militar-industrial ruso, con la prohibición
> ...



Es que ya no roza lo ridículo… es que es RIDÍCULO.


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)

*El músico de rock polaco Jakub Sienkiewicz recibió una orden de movilización.*
_*
La población de Polonia empezó a sospechar que sus autoridades estaban preparando
al país para una guerra con una Rusia nuclear, que les superaba en número.
*_
*Esta agenda provocó una protesta pública, al quedar claro que el número de movilizados 
diferirá de las cifras declaradas por las autoridades.*

¡@Ostashko!


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Efectivamente. Desconfíen de quienes en técnica digan "nunca". En matemáticas no digo, pero en técnica "nunca" es un montón de tiempo: demasiado. Por no hablar que en función del diseño se pueden acabar recuperando parte de los costes energéticos de generación, recolectando un % de la energía disipada. Etcétera. En lo que estaremos de acuerdo con el artículo es en que aún falta. Y en que lo del ITER es lo que es: una carísima mamandurria para determinados colectivos.



A ver, que no es por HODER, que simplemente la VERDAD es la que es y... no es bonito lo que voy a contar...

No es cuestión de si tiene viabilidad técnica, que quizás a día de hoy tampoco la tenga... no es cuestión de que otros lobbies hagan esfuerzos para que no prospere o al menos lo haga del modo más lento, que probablemente sea así... ni siquiera es problema de que haya financiación suficiente, que la habrá no me cabe duda...

El problema es SU INVIABILIDAD FINANCIERA.... y esto es HODIDAMENTE CHUNGO...

Hay por ahí una historia QUE NO VA A GUSTAR A NADIE, sobre una empresa farmaceútica que descubrió un medicamento contra una de las hepatitis, en principio todo eran aplausos y grandes maravillas en cuanto se aprobó su uso, que por cierto FUNCIONABA; PERO... PERO... PERO... al funcionar hacía desaparecer ese tipo de hepatitis y por lo tanto su uso, poco a poco se volvía RESIDUAL, con lo cual, la COMPAÑÍA no ha tardado nada en irse al garete...

Ninguna FARMACEUTICA va a investigar para CURAR UNA ENFERMEDAD, sería su ruína...

Y qué tiene esto que ver con la Fusión... pues más de lo mismo... si tú generas una energía cuyo coste TIENDE A CERO (lo mismo que la enfermedad si se encuentra un medicamento que la cure), el reintegro vía ingresos del uso de ese medicamento tiende a cero... y eso en unas condiciones de MERCADO donde la tendencia del valor de la energía es INFINITO, conlleva LITERALMENTE la ruína de todo el sistema, pero AUN más CONLLEVARÍA de facto la ruína de todo el entramado social, productivo-laboral e inversor; no quedaría con vida ni el tato en lo económico, dado que sería tanto como OBTENER RIQUEZAS CASI INFINITAS de materiales hiperabundantes, lo que permitiría incluso fabricar ORO a precio de agua o incluso menos...

La cuestión fundamental de esa energía es como conseguir EN REALIDAD darle viabilidad FINANCIERA y... sólo existe una posibilidad frente a ello: COMUNISMO.

El capitalismo es en esencia un sistema que trata de gerenciar un mundo DONDE LA ENERGÍA es escasa y por tanto su TENDENCIA DE VALOR es INFINITO.

Un comunismo que determinase un reparto equitativo de la riqueza en función de asumir unos mínimos para que el sistema socio-economico funcionase sería lo único que daría viabilidad a una economía y sociedad donde el coste de la energía tendiese a cero, dado que habría que obligar a la gente a trabajar...

O BIEN... un capitalismo dónde lo que se vuelve tendente a INFINITO es algo vital e insustituible, pongamos la salud, la alimentación...









In Time (2011)


Género: Ciencia ficción | Sinopsis: Ambientada en una sociedad futura. El hallazgo de una fórmula contra el envejecimiento trae consigo no sólo superpoblación, sino también la transformación del tiempo en moneda de cambio que permite ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Les recomiendo su visionado, es interesante...


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

La guerra del batallón Bratstvo: después de Kiev


Járkov: de finales de abril a finales de mayo y principios de junio En torno al 14 de abril, Bratstvo contaba con alrededor de 250 voluntarios, incluyendo unidades de inteligencia aérea, servicios …




slavyangrad.es











La guerra del batallón Bratstvo: después de Kiev


21/12/2022


*Járkov: de finales de abril a finales de mayo y principios de junio*

En torno al 14 de abril, Bratstvo contaba con alrededor de 250 voluntarios, incluyendo unidades de inteligencia aérea, servicios médicos con paramédicos experimentados y varios grupos de exploradores. Junto con otros batallones voluntarios, Bratstvo señala atravesar en ese momento un proceso de legalización por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y se desplaza hacia el Este para una participación más activa en acciones militares. El primer paso será la región de Járkov, aunque con un periodo intermedio que se utiliza para entrenar, recaudar fondos y acumular nuevo material militar.

Entre el 21 y el 25 de abril, los miembros de Bratstvo entrenan. Bajo la dirección de instructores experimentados, los combatientes mejoran las habilidades profesionales y se preparan física y mentalmente. Se desarrollan medidas de entrenamiento intensivo de combate.

Bratstvo se dedica en paralelo a la obtención de fondos para la compra de material: furgonetas para operaciones militares completas, nuevas armas de combate, colección de drones Matrice 30 T. Esta petición de drones Matrice se lanza entre el 24 y 30 de agosto. Señalan necesitarlos para la ejecución efectiva de tareas de combate en las áreas de Artyomovsk (Bajmut) y Jersón, a favor de la Unidad de Reconocimiento Aéreo de Bratstvo (Departamento de Inteligencia del Batallón) y de la Brigada 241 de la TRO. Bratstvo, o las fuerzas con las que colabora, accede en este periodo a obuses Howitzer M777. En julio, el Batallón solicita cascos certificados en EEUU.

En octubre, en vistas al invierno, abren la recolección de artículos esenciales: kits de uniformes de invierno, ropa interior térmica, sacos de dormir de invierno, así como para reparaciones de coches y gastos de combustible.

El Batallón tendrá gran éxito, en general, en la obtención del material requerido.


_Bratstvo y su nuevo material_

El 22 de abril, Vitaly Chorny posa en la plaza central de Járkov. Según Bratstvo, los combatientes del batallón están defendiendo la región y las feroces batallas en los alrededores no disminuyen.

En esta fase, la acción de Bratstvo deja de centrarse principalmente en la participación en el apoyo en operaciones de avance sobre el terreno para asumir un papel de castigo artillero en ataques planificados que siguen tras acciones de reconocimiento e inteligencia. La información de la acción de Bratstvo que se difunde en este periodo se centra así en la destrucción de material militar, ofensivo o no, de la Federación Rusa sobre el terreno.

No obstante, los miembros del batallón también están ya en posiciones de combatir y el 2 de mayo se señala que varias unidades de combate se aprestan a reforzar a los miembros del Batallón que trabajan en una dirección difícil de la región de Járkov. Según algunas fuentes, la participación de Bratstvo, al menos en alguna fase de su acción en la región, se vincula a la 93ª Brigada, Jolodni Yar, estacionada cerca de Izium.

El 4 de mayo, Bratstvo señala que los rusos (los katsaps) “_dejan su maquinaria al costado del camino y corren para salvar sus escasas vidas. ¡Tampoco lo lograrán, porque nuestros soldados avanzan y destruyen a todos sin piedad!_”, una afirmación que en este caso no resultaba meramente retórica.

El 5 de mayo vuelve a señalarse que “_los Katsaps se están quemando, el equipo está siendo destruido_”. El 9 de mayo la “unidad de reconocimiento aéreo” de Bratstvo informa de que, gracias al ajuste de la artillería, fue posible eliminar y dañar las posiciones de artillería autopropulsada del enemigo, ocultas entre los pocos árboles en medio de los campos de la región. Una acción similar vuelve a reproducirse el 15 de mayo, con ataque igualmente a instalaciones militares, así como el 19, en este caso a grupos de soldados emboscados. El 21 de mayo vuelven a producirse ataques artilleros de precisión a instalaciones de reparación de maquinaria militar. En paralelo, el 14 de mayo se reincorpora Serediuk al frente.


_Los miembros de Bratstvo en el frente de Járkov_

El 20 de mayo, Carlotta Gall, siempre sin mencionar los aspectos más _problemáticos_ del batallón, vuelve a describir el papel de Bratstvo en un artículo. Uno de los protagonistas es Vitaly Chorny en su posición de observador en el frente, pilotando drones para identificar objetivos para las unidades de artillería ucranianas. Según Chorny, el alcance de la destrucción de las posiciones rusas provocada por la artillería ucraniana resultaba impresionante y era difícil que pudieran aguantar posiciones.

Como anteriormente en la región de Kiev, en Járkov el avance de las tropas ucranianas se basa principalmente en la agilidad de sus observadores en el frente y en la capacidad de respuesta y eficacia de las unidades de artillería. El mayor daño causado a las columnas rusas que intentaban avanzar ha sido la artillería ucraniana, guiada por las fuerzas especiales ucranianas y los drones de sus observadores en el frente. En opinión de Chorny, “_el ejército ruso rara vez ha tenido que enfrentarse a un país con divisiones de artillería, tanques y cohetes tan fuertes. “Eran golpeados todos los días”. “Todos los días los estábamos matando, con cientos de proyectiles de artillería de alto calibre volando hacia ellos, y gracias a nuestra ayuda, esos impactos fueron muy precisos_”.

No obstante, el periodo de finales de mayo y de primeros de junio supone una ralentización en las acciones de participación en la zona de Járkov por parte de Bratstvo. A diferencia del periodo de Kiev, pese al triunfalismo de Bratstvo, también las tropas ucranianas sufren enormes bajas y no se reflejan tomas de localidades por el Batallón.

*En el frente sur. La región de Jersón: del 5 de julio al 7 de octubre*



A primeros de julio, el Batallón Bratstvo se dirige hacia el sur. Las fuentes sitúan inicialmente al grupo en la región de Odesa donde parte del Batallón ayuda a los guardias fronterizos a patrullar la frontera. En esa función, habrían atrapado a grupos procedentes de Transnistria, una amenaza inexistente que, evidentemente, no se produjo. La región de Jersón-Zaporozhie es la dirección principal.

En la región de Jersón, Bratstvo señala que su unidad de inteligencia aérea realiza tareas a la vanguardia de las fuerzas ucranianas y que sus combatientes ayudan activamente en la _liberación_ de la disputada aldea de Ivanivka. Las fuerzas rusas abandonan finalmente las posiciones y diverso material (BMP-2 y vehículos Rys), probablemente en torno al día 1. El avance corresponde, en este caso, a fuerzas regulares (60ª Brigada de Infantería ucraniana y 518 Batallón de operaciones especiales), aunque Chorny posa al lado de uno de los Rys unos días más tarde.

Según la Brigada, «_los soldados ucranianos han iniciado comunicaciones con la población local para dar ayuda a los que la necesitan_«. En la práctica, a finales de diciembre es realmente Cáritas quien ayuda a la población en una localidad muy afectada por la acción de la artillería.

El 3 de agosto se señala que los combatientes del Batallón trabajan activamente en dirección sur. Como parte de la ofensiva general, desde sus posiciones en la zona de Ivanivka, el reconocimiento de Bratstvo y la acción la 67 División de Artillería Separada de la 406 Brigada destruyen el día 6 depósitos de combustible en Visokopole con la ayuda de obuses Howitzer estadounidenses M777. El 9 destruyen el almacén militar de Arjangelsk.

El 19 de septiembre, Bratstvo señala que sus combatientes están completando activamente tareas en dirección sur. “_Pronto habrá muchas cosas interesantes que aún no podemos decirte_”, señalan en sus redes sociales. Serediuk y Zaverukha vuelven a aparecer en imágenes en el frente junto al omnipresente Chorny.


_18 de septiembre, agradeciendo la ayuda material letona_

El 7 de octubre, el Batallón Bratstvo participa en el avance hacia el Sur y muestran imágenes de la aldea de Davydov Brod, recuperada el día 5 por las fuerzas ucranianas (marines de la Brigada 35). “_Nos dirigimos hacia Moscú_”, señalan eufóricos. Las imágenes muestran las consecuencias de los ataques artilleros en lo que ya parece una guerra en el sentido clásico, con pueblos prácticamente destruidos en su totalidad por la artillería, a diferencia de las acciones puntuales contra un ejército en retirada de la fase de la guerra en la región de Kiev. A diferencia de lo observado en esta región, el contacto con la población local resulta básicamente nulo en el vídeo.

La Legión Georgiana está presente en la zona, al igual que el Batallón bielorruso Terror, aparente aliado de Bratstvo en la zona.

.../...


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

.../...

*De camino ¿adónde?*

El 9 de octubre, Bratstvo sigue siendo todavía una asociación de voluntarios que realiza activamente las misiones asignadas, sin integración en unidades específicas del ejército. Se sitúan en dirección a Zaporozhie.

El 10 de octubre, la sede de Bratstvo en Kiev es bombardeada. Uno de los cohetes que impactan en el centro de la capital ese día explota a 50 metros de esa sede. Según Bratstvo, gracias a las medidas de seguridad, el personal y el equipo no resultaron heridos, pero la unidad empieza por primera vez a sentirse a la defensiva.

El 19 de octubre algunas imágenes sitúan a soldados en la frontera del _oblast_ de Donetsk. Aunque posiblemente propaganda, _The New York Times_ cita a Serediuk afirmando haber estudiado en agosto los efectos de acciones rusa de sabotaje en los alrededores de Bakhmut.

De forma llamativa, el 24 de octubre se comunica que el batallón de la Hermandad vuelve a reclutar voluntarios, lo que indica un relanzamiento del papel de la unidad. El 10 de noviembre se vuelve a retomar el aviso. Los requisitos son: fe en Dios, buena forma física, desesperanza. Los servicios pertinentes examinarán a los candidatos para el batallón.

A finales de noviembre se difunde un nuevo artículo de Carlotta Gall sobre el Batallón. Según se señala en sus redes sociales – _¡Gloria a Jesucristo!_, dirían ellos – la Inteligencia del Batallón Bratstvo trabaja con éxito y completa sus tareas. “_Increíble la desesperanza y aventurerismo de los combatientes, atacan al enemigo no solo por tierra sino también por agua. Los chicos no conocen el miedo, y sólo apuntan a una cosa – liberar a Ucrania de Satanás_”. Y precisa que el artículo hace referencia a uno de los grupos de reconocimiento aéreo del Batallón bajo el liderazgo de Vitaly Chorny.

Según Bratstvo “_amamos a la prensa estadounidense más que a la prensa ucraniana. Para la prensa estadounidense, las hazañas del batallón son importantes. Para la prensa ucraniana, solo es interesante la suciedad que se puede derramar sobre nosotros_”.

En el artículo de Gall, el Batallón Bratstvo (ahora autoproclamado como parte de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas) aparece realizando no sólo las habituales tareas de reconocimiento sino también de sabotaje en la orilla oriental del Dniéper, contralada por las fuerzas rusas. Según el relato, inequívocamente procedente del Batallón, estas incursiones secretas se estarían realizando desde hace meses y habrían incluido dos operaciones fluviales recientes, anteriores a la reconquista de Jersón.

La planificación de estas actuaciones, que tratan de realizar con grupos cada vez más pequeños para no ser descubiertos, comienza con varios días de reconocimiento de las posiciones rusas por parte de la unidad de reconocimiento con drones de Chorny. Luego comparan los informes de inteligencia con el reconocimiento sobre el terreno y verifican toda la información recogida con las fuentes propias a las que tiene acceso el ejército ucraniano. Según la versión de Serediuk, contarían también con la colaboración de algunos residentes locales en zonas controladas por las fuerzas rusas y de algunos “grupos de partisanos” (se conoce al respecto, de hecho, el objetivo de incursión de grupos como Revancha). Son operaciones de reconocimiento largas: “_Vamos a pie. Si estamos preparando una emboscada, podemos recorrer hasta 35 kilómetros y pasar varios días en la tarea_”.

Pero ya no todo son éxitos en el camino de Bratstvo. De las dos operaciones fluviales mencionadas por Gall, una habría fracasado y la otra habría tenido un éxito sólo parcial. Estos _éxitos_ resultan, además, más limitados: Serediuk habla del derribo de un helicóptero y la toma de una posición de mortero exitosa de las fuerzas rusas. En la última acción seguida en el artículo, en la que se pretendía colocar minas en un camino utilizado por los soldados rusos y en atacar otra posición de mortero, el último objetivo no pudo realizarse.

Los fracasos son además relevantes, con el derribo del nuevo dron estadounidense en su poder por una unidad ucraniana vecina. Además, es probablemente que en una de estas operaciones de reconocimiento, en las que la pretensión de Bratstvo es penetrar cada vez más en zona rusa, muriera -probablemente a primeros de diciembre- un voluntario estadounidense de Bratstvo, originario de Wyoming.

*El trato a los militares rusos por parte de Bratstvo*

En su artículo de abril sobre Nova Basan, Carlotta Gall afirma que “_A pesar del miedo y el trato violento a la población civil; al final, las tropas rusas quizá sufrieron más bajas que la gente del pueblo_”.

El artículo indica que el 4 de abril, militares ucranianos apilaban “_los cuerpos de los militares rusos abatidos en un remolque tirado por un todoterreno del ejército_”. Según Gall, citando a militares y voluntarios que participaron en la ofensiva, “_Los soldados murieron cuando un tanque ucraniano se escabulló cerca de la entrada del pueblo y abrió fuego contra el puesto de control ruso que custodiaba la intersección principal_”. Según el militar a cargo, se trataba del primer lote recogido: “_Nueve cuerpos y medio_”, incluyendo cuatro militares del blindado destruido por el tanque ucraniano. Los demás cuerpos incluían el de un capitán hallado en un edificio cercano y un recluta de 18 años que recibió disparos en el jardín de una casa.


_Los cuerpos de diez soldados rusos que habían sido recogidos en varios puntos de Nova Basan. Ivor Prickett para The New York Times_

En cuanto terminó la batalla, los militares ucranianos se dedicaron a buscar en Nova Basan a los militares rusos que aún permanecían en el lugar. A este respecto, algunas fuentes en redes sociales muestran imágenes gráficas de la sospechosa forma en que fueron encontrados algunos soldados rusos muertos.

Richard Pendlebury también aborda la toma de Nova Basan -y busca crímenes de guerra- en un artículo paralelo, también basado en fuentes de Bratstvo. Pendlebury hace referencia a un selfi de un voluntario de Bratstvo en el que “_al menos siete hombres desarmados con uniforme de combate acostados boca abajo en el césped, ya sea con los brazos abiertos o con las manos atadas a la espalda”. _Según el voluntario, “_los prisioneros eran de una sección de las tropas rusas que se habían rendido a sus hombres y estaban siendo cacheados en busca de armas antes de ser llevados como prisioneros de guerra_”.

Como si se tratara de un safari (término que en ocasiones utilizan los miembros de Bratstvo), el mismo voluntario posa ante el cuerpo sin vida de uno de los soldados rusos fallecidos durante la emboscada ucraniana a la columna de Nova Basan.

En un video demasiado gráfico para ser publicado, según Pendleton, se pueden ver los cadáveres de al menos cinco soldados rusos dentro o alrededor de uno de los blindados incendiados. En una foto tomada previamente en Lukyanovka, y recogida por alguna de las redes sociales vinculadas a Bratstvo y sus voluntarios, el mismo soldado es retratado con los restos de una mano de un soldado ruso. Le acompaña este comentario: “Un poco de ADN de un moscovita desmontado”

La deshumanización de los soldados caídos en la batalla es evidente. El retraso en la recogida y exhumación de cadáveres es, de hecho, una cuestión que se observa desde Lukyanovka. Cinco días después del ataque a la localidad, aún podían verse soldados rusos por los campos, soldados que a lo sumo se entierran de forma precaria en el propio lugar, o descampado, en el que se encontraban.

Respecto a esta cuestión, el 7 de agosto en su Facebook, una de las personas más directamente vinculadas a la acción de Bratstvo en la región de Kiev publicaba una reflexión sobre esta cuestión en la que señalaba lo siguiente:

_“Una vez tuve una disputa: ¿matar a los moscovitas al instante o hacerlos sufrir? Muchos compañeros cristianos estaban a favor de un tiro en la cabeza sin dolor. Otros querían disfrutar del tormento del enemigo. Dije que soy absolutamente indiferente a las formas de su destrucción. Porque después de 2014-15, la empatía y la lástima de alguna manera no funcionan para mí. Exclusivamente para un círculo estrecho en dosis homeopáticas”. _Y, para animar el debate sobre el grado de dureza en la destrucción de los moscovitas, no dejando de esperar (a pesar de todo) algún argumento para acompañar la _destrucción_ con algún elemento reconfortante para hacer frente a “_las muchas cosas que murieron en el alma_”, presentaba unas fotos sobre los soldados rusos fallecidos que destacan por su extrema dureza. Además de la dureza de la visión de las personas quemadas, el rasgo característico del drama que reflejan las fotos es el duradero abandono de los soldados muertos en las cunetas o en los campos, y la percepción de la influencia del paso del tiempo: primero en la forma precoz de la descomposición del cuerpo y, luego, en la crudeza de la desaparición de toda presencia humana previa. En las foto más dura sólo queda la imagen de unos esqueletos humanos olvidados en terreno extranjero, en los que aún es perceptible la expresión de dolor y con la única compañía de las máquinas calcinadas.

Entre las reacciones, cuya lectura en ningún caso resulta recomendable, una de un conocido miembro del Batallón señala: “_Bonitas fotos. ¡Muerte a los enemigos!_”.

Apenas un día antes de la toma de Nova Basan, el 30 de abril, el propio Batallón publicaba en su Telegram un vídeo con un montaje con muchas de estas imágenes de muerte, más otras similares, con el texto siguiente asociado: “_El entrenamiento con los rusos está yendo conforme al plan_”.

Ese mismo día se coloca en la web de Bratstvo en Youtube otro vídeo, Un mensaje al soldado ruso, en el que se señala que no toman soldados prisioneros: los moscovitas llegan a Ucrania para morir. En el vídeo, Serediuk afirma: “_entendemos que su nación, en principio, necesita ser destruida si queremos sobrevivir_”, “_esta guerra es una guerra de aniquilación y nuestras tropas, toda nuestra gente sabe que nadie debe ser hecho prisionero_”. Y, al final del vídeo, Korchynsky remata: “_la prisión es inmoral, y el cementerio es aprovechable. Y es por lo que tenemos un cementerio para ti, no una prisión_”. Teniendo en cuenta las declaraciones pasadas de Dmitry Korchynsky, es cuestionable que su opinión sobre la población civil de Donbass sea muy diferente de esas ideas sobre los soldados rusos.

Por supuesto, personas que se consideran a sí mismos artistas, como Serediuk o Korchynsky, podrían llegar a hacer creer a los demás que simplemente estaban realizando con esto una mera performance. Y podrían alegar que, de hecho, su grupo y su país toman prisioneros. Pero, si acaso ello llegara a poder ser demostrado, nunca dejará de serlo también que algunos de sus acompañantes menos ilustrados bien pudieran haber llegado a tomarse el mensaje de la performance al pie de la letra.


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (21 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> El artículo es interesante, pero desde un primer momento intenta llevarte a pensar en la barbaridad económica de la fusión. Lo cuál ya hace estar alerta.
> Después incluye datos bastante inexactos, como el coste de generar tritio que lo ha multiplicado por 5, la cantidad de Tritio necesaria, cuando el propio reactor de fusión lo generaría con barras de Litio, que aunque lo menciona, deja en el aire su disponibilidad, cuando hoy por hoy se están produciendo millones de toneladas anualmente.
> Y finalmente dice que No habrá nunca una producción comercial sacando su bola de cristal..
> 
> Mi conclusion, artículo patrocinado por el lobby nuclear (de fisión por supuesto)



Que ingenuidad. El lobby nuclear de la fision es, más o menos el mismo que el de la fusion y se basa en la premisa de la adoración de la tecnología como magia que es capaz de lograr cualquier objetivo que se proponga, lo que es la irrision.


Si la generación eléctrica de fision (formulada en la misma epoca, años 50, que la de fusion) llegó a unidades operativas fue por dos motivos: es muchísimo más simple ( y aún así llena de problemas, y si no que se lo cuenten a Francia con la mitad de sus reactores parados) , pero ni hubiera llegado a nada por su costes del ciclo completo, si no es por el interés militar de obtener plutonio para el armamento atomico, reprocesando los productos de "desecho" de los reactores. Y si no que le oregunten a Irán por que se le impiden que desarrollle su programa de energía de fision.

El espejismo fetiche de la energía eléctrica de fusion es el anestésico y el conjuro de último recurso para que las masas duerman tranquilas y no cunda el pánico confiando en que dios proveerá ante la perspectiva del agotamiento recursos convencionales y limitaciones físicas de las renovables. Mientras tanto. guerras mundiales con riesgo de escalada de exterminio, nuclear por supuesto, se desatan ante sus narices, por el desesperado control de los recursos, y no son capaces de unir la línea de puntos.

No hace falta si no hacer las cuentas para convencerse de que es algo que, casi con toda seguridad, no veremos materializarse a escala efectiva nunca.


----------



## vettonio (21 Dic 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Acabo de hacer lo que ningún prorruso hará jamás: escribir algo que al menos tiene un mínimo de sentido.
> 
> Dado que todos los prorrusos me tienen en el ignore ninguno verá este mensaje:
> 
> ...



No te tengo en el ignore y ya había leído lo que has escrito.

Empieza de cero. Tienes todas las navidades para el trabajo. Nos vemos en enero.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (21 Dic 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora | Ucrania intercepta llamadas de soldados rusos en el frente con sus familiares: "Sacamos agua de los charcos, la colamos y después nos la bebemos"


Ucrania ha interceptado conversaciones telefónicas mantenidas por soldados rusos con sus familiares mientras luchan en la guerra en Ucrania. En ellas




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
20 de diciembre de 2022

Región de Bryansk:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon el pueblo de Suzemka: las vías del tren y las líneas eléctricas resultaron dañadas. El suministro eléctrico se interrumpió temporalmente en el asentamiento.

▪ Un dron de las AFU impactó contra un RPS en el distrito de Trubchevsky, dañando un edificio administrativo y un vehículo. No hubo víctimas ni heridos.

Región de Kursk:

▪ El enemigo golpeó la aldea de Makhnovka, en el distrito de Suzhan, los edificios residenciales sufrieron daños y se declaró un incendio en el lugar de las llegadas. Una mujer resultó herida.

Región de Belgorod:

▪ Las AFU bombardearon Shebekino: edificios residenciales, almacenes e infraestructuras fueron alcanzados. La ciudad experimentó problemas temporales con el suministro de electricidad y agua. Un civil resultó herido.

Dirección Starobelsk:

▪ En la zona de Kupian-Svatovka, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacan formaciones ucranianas cerca de Dvurechnoye y Petropavlovka.

El mando ucraniano trasladó a las inmediaciones de Sinkivka y Berestovey al 3er batallón de la 14ª Brigada del Ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para reforzar la defensa.

▪ En la zona de Liman, el enemigo se prepara para una ofensiva a gran escala sobre Dibrowa con el objetivo de seguir alcanzando Kremenna y la carretera Svatovo-Kremenna.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En la zona de Soledar, las formaciones ucranianas difunden información sobre la pérdida total de Yakovlevka y el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas hacia Soledar y Razdolovka.

Al noreste, continúan los combates en las inmediaciones de la estación de compresión de gas cerca de Sporny.

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), destacamentos de asalto de las PMC de Wagner libran encarnizados combates en Bakhmut y Opytne. La artillería rusa ataca en masa los bastiones enemigos.

Al suroeste, las tropas rusas han expulsado a las formaciones ucranianas de las afueras orientales de Klescheyevka.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates en Marinka. Las unidades de fusiles motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están empujando al enemigo hacia las afueras occidentales de la ciudad.

▪ Unidades ucranianas han bombardeado con cohetes y artillería de cañón zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk: también han sido alcanzadas una policlínica y un departamento de neurocirugía de Donetsk. Un paciente murió y otro resultó herido.

Dirección Zaporizhzhya:

▪ En preparación de una posible ofensiva sobre Tokmak, el mando de las AFU sigue retirando fuerzas adicionales a posiciones avanzadas en todo el frente.

▪ A lo largo de la línea de contacto continúan los duelos de artillería: las fuerzas rusas alcanzan posiciones enemigas en Temirivka, Malyi Shcherbaki, Dorozhnyanka, Bilogorye y Novoandreyevka.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas utilizan drones e informadores para buscar posiciones e instalaciones logísticas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a lo largo de la costa del Dniéper.

▪ La artillería rusa ha alcanzado formaciones ucranianas en Berislav, Chernobaivka, Antonivka y en los alrededores de Kherson.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon con artillería de cañón una escuela y una policlínica en Novyy Kakhovka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

"Rusia es culpable de la escalada en Kosovo".

Colegas del canal Guerra, historia, armas @warhistoryalconatras citar al primer ministro de la autoproclamada república de Kosovo. Según él, Rusia es la culpable de la actual escalada en Kosovo y Metohija.

Según Kurti, la escalada en la provincia puede jugar a favor de los dirigentes rusos. Así se lo contó a The Guardian. Como prueba, recordó que sólo el año pasado las fuerzas de seguridad rusas y serbias realizaron 104 maniobras conjuntas.

Sin embargo, el Ministerio de Defensa serbio ya ha emitido un desmentido formal al periódico británico. Según cifras oficiales, el ejército serbio realizó 21 maniobras militares con países extranjeros en 2021. Y sólo cuatro de ellos se llevaron a cabo con socios de Rusia, y 17 con Estados miembros de la OTAN.

Esto se debe al principio de neutralidad militar, recogido en varios actos jurídicos serbios a la vez. En 2020, los serbios tuvieron incluso que cancelar el ejercicio de la "Hermandad Eslava" e imponer una moratoria de este tipo de actos durante seis meses.

En cuanto a la organización serbia "Patrulla Popular", supuestamente asociada a la PMC de Wagner y directamente implicada en la desestabilización de la situación en las barricadas, la violenta reacción de los periodistas británicos sólo puede juzgar su incompetencia e ignorancia.

Damyan Knežević, que dirige la Patrulla Popular, sólo fue culpable de visitar el Centro Wagner PMC que se inauguró en San Petersburgo hace un par de semanas. Los medios de comunicación extranjeros cubrieron activamente la visita de los serbios invitados por Rusia, generando una noticia falsa tras otra. Y seamos francos: cuantos más mitos rodeen a la PMC, más agradable será para su propietario.

Y dado el nivel de análisis de los expertos occidentales, no hay nada de qué sorprenderse. Los "expertos" están dispuestos a discernir un rastro de la "mano del Kremlin" en casi todo: desde los chevrones con el logotipo de las PMC, que pueden comprarse fácilmente en una librería de Belgrado, hasta la presencia de agencias de noticias rusas en una concentración de apoyo a los serbios de Kosovo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (21 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Sin duda, este último (noveno) paquete de sanciones será la sentencia de muerte de la economía rusa
> y el fin de la Operación especial.... :
> 
> Las casi tres docenas de países, pretenden destruir el complejo militar-industrial ruso, con la prohibición
> ...



Las rosas no son bulbaceas. Eso sí, lo de la achicoria me parece una putada. Eso es casus belli de manual.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Las autoridades polacas podrían legalizar el mercenarismo en las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas

El 20 de diciembre se presentó un proyecto de resolución al Sejm polaco, la Cámara Baja del Parlamento, en el que se proponía levantar la responsabilidad penal de los polacos que sirvieran en las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas desde febrero de 2014 sin la debida autorización.

▪ El proyecto de ley fue firmado por diputados de varios partidos, entre ellos el gobernante Ley y Justicia y la principal formación de la oposición, Plataforma Cívica.

▪ Según el documento, tampoco se considerará delito el alistamiento en las Fuerzas Armadas de ciudadanos polacos o extranjeros residentes en la república.

▪ Además, también se introdujo una cláusula sobre otras formaciones militares subordinadas a las autoridades ucranianas y reconocidas como legítimas por Polonia. En otras palabras, las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional de Azov son bastante adecuadas.

Anteriormente, el equipo @rybar de Rybar analizó por qué el gobierno polaco se niega a sacar el tema de sus mercenarios e instructores. Simplemente, la legislación tipifica claramente como delito el servicio en formaciones militares extranjeras sin el consentimiento de las autoridades competentes (artículo 141 del Código Penal), que se castiga con penas de hasta cinco años.

Ahora será posible que los ciudadanos polacos participen en acciones militares en las fuerzas armadas de otro país sin el permiso del Ministerio de Defensa de la República y un largo procedimiento de aprobación.

Combinada con los ejercicios más masivos, la legalización del mercenarismo no hace sino reforzar la convicción de ciertos planes del mando polaco. La implementación sistemática de la "misión de mantenimiento de la paz con armas" en Ucrania cobró impulso precisamente después de que los aliados polacos se negaran a aceptar el plan.

Entonces, los socios occidentales de Estados Unidos insinuaron claramente a los polacos que la misión sería difícil de llevar a cabo desde el punto de vista del derecho internacional. Además, una decisión de este tipo debería ser adoptada por todos los países de la alianza, pero es poco probable que se condene una iniciativa local. Como el bombardeo de Yugoslavia, por ejemplo.

Teniendo en cuenta que el líder del partido gobernante en Polonia, Jaroslaw Kaczynski, imagina la guerra en Yugoslavia como "un poco de disparos, un poco de baile", Varsovia no ve contradicciones.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Roscosmos presenta una solicitud para seguir explotando la ISS hasta 2028

Así lo anunció el director de la corporación, Yury Borisov. Además, Roscosmos ha firmado un acuerdo con China sobre el trabajo conjunto en la Estación Científica Lunar Internacional.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bakhmul a punto de caer, como decía un forero "se vienen cositas".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que más bien las consecuencias es que si cae Bakhmut caen en cadena todos los pueblos que se encuentran hacía el norte de Artemivsk en la carretera entre Artemivsk y Siversk. Esa carretera discurre por un valle y los pueblo irán quedando semicercados de manera secuencial por dos lados y sin posibilidad de recibir suministros por lo que seguramente se irían abandonando puesto que realmente no son muy importantes estrategicamente. Luego ya Rusia podria decidir cual sería el siguiente paso.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Nuevo paquete de ayuda militar estadounidense para Ucrania

▪ Especialistas estadounidenses formarán a los militares ucranianos en el uso de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea Patriot en un tercer país;
▪ No se emplearán militares estadounidenses para operar sistemas Patriot en Ucrania;
▪La administración estadounidense espera que el Congreso apruebe cuanto antes un proyecto de ley presupuestaria de 45.000 millones de dólares para apoyar a Kiev;
▪ El presidente de EEUU "ni mañana, ni el mes que viene, ni el año que viene" seguirá adelante con el envío de militares estadounidenses a Ucrania.

La última frase, por cierto, recuerda una cita del Presidente de EE.UU. Lyndon Johnson mencionada en "Full Metal Jacket": "No enviaré a chicos estadounidenses a 16.000 kilómetros a través del mundo...". hacer lo que los asiáticos tienen que hacer por sí mismos".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (21 Dic 2022)

De oferta.
Ejemplo de la típica mercadotecnia occidental. 
Merchandising everywhere


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Bielorrusia ha restringido la entrada a tres distritos fronterizos

El Gobierno de Bielorrusia ha restringido temporalmente la entrada, el paso y la estancia en la zona fronteriza en los distritos de Loyevski, Bragin y Khoiniki del voblast de Homel.
Las restricciones no afectarán a las personas enviadas allí para desempeñar funciones oficiales ni a los familiares de residentes locales. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Se informa del éxito de las acciones tácticas de nuestras tropas en la dirección de Kupiansk. Las tropas de la dirección de Tavolzhanka y Dvurechnoye han desplazado al enemigo y se han comprometido en la lucha por la liberación de Masiutovka, lo que crea las condiciones previas para un avance sobre Kupiansk desde el noreste, que puede ser complementado por un avance desde Novoselovsky a lo largo de la ruta Svatovo-Kupiansk una vez que haya sido completamente despejada.
Cabe esperar que el enemigo envíe refuerzos a esta sección desde las reservas concentradas en Kharkiv Oblast, algunas de las cuales están estacionadas cerca de Chuguev.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Medvédev llega hoy a China con un mensaje personal de Putin, donde se reunirá con el Presidente chino Xi Jinping. Los debates incluyen la guerra en Ucrania y la situación general en el mundo.

Zelensky ha sido trasladado hoy a Estados Unidos para los trámites rituales de entrega de otro tramo de ayuda militar estadounidense, que incluye SAM Patriot. Esto ya se esperaba en verano: Estados Unidos seguirá subiendo la apuesta. No hay condiciones previas para poner fin a la guerra.

Putin participará hoy en el Colegiado ampliado del Ministerio de Defensa, donde se revisarán los avances y resultados de la campaña de 2022 y se estudiará la de 2023. Puede haber algunas declaraciones sobre desarrollos futuros. Muchos esperan que la fase intensa de la campaña de invierno 2022-2023 comience tras esta serie de acontecimientos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Vitaly (21 Dic 2022)

La indecencia


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Un ejemplo de informe de reconocimiento del ejército estadounidense (redactado para un ejercicio).

Suele constar de tres partes:
1. Un breve párrafo que resuma los principales acontecimientos.
2. De dos a cuatro párrafos del informe que apoyen los datos.
3. una evaluación de las acciones del enemigo.

P.D. Aquí "Donovia" es nuestro territorio, "Farlandia" es el del enemigo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (21 Dic 2022)

¿Contratos? Tiene guasa que el firme contratos y lo diga como si pagasen las cosas que reciben.....cuando quien paga todo es la UE (más EEUU) y no Ucrania. Programa Ramstein, en el que Ucrania y EEUU deciden que quieren y cuando del resto de paises.


*Kiev se asegura el suministro de armas para todo 2023*


Ucrania recibirá las *armas y municiones necesarias* durante todos los *meses del próximo año 2023 *para luchar contra la invasión rusa, aseguró este miércoles *Oleksii Reznikov*, ministro de Defensa de Ucrania.

Durante un programa especial emitido por las cadenas de televisión ucranianas y que recoge la agencia *Interfax-Ukraine*, el responsable de Defensa señaló que el país ha firmado numerosos contratos con otras naciones para *disponer de armas en los próximos meses*.

"La* industria militar estadounidense* ya está funcionando. Es decir, uno de los temas clave de cada reunión del 'formato Ramstein' (como se denomina a los encuentros del grupo de Defensa Ucraniano con otras naciones) *es ejecutar las capacidades de los países que apoyan a Ucrania en esta guerra*", precisó el ministro.

Por el momento, "ya se han *hecho pedidos y, no solo en los EEUU*, sino también en Alemania, Francia, Eslovaquia, la República Checa, Rumanía y otros países", subrayó. "Y voy a hablar con franqueza, sin revelar grandes secretos, *tengo muchos contratos firmados para suministrarnos las armas necesarias y las municiones correspondientes*. Y lo sé con certeza, ministros de defensa o secretarios de defensa de varios países me confirman que también han firmado contratos similares" con el país, adelantó.


----------



## vettonio (21 Dic 2022)

*Il Russo en Telegram*

En Rusia crearon el complejo Borshchevik para cazar terminales Starlink
En Rusia, se están completando las pruebas del complejo móvil Borshchevik, diseñado para detectar terminales Starlink. Fue desarrollado por la empresa privada Sestroretsk Arms Plant.
El complejo móvil de radiogoniometría Borshchevik es capaz de detectar la ubicación de los terminales Starlink a una distancia de hasta 10 kilómetros con una precisión de 60 metros.
El complejo se puede instalar en el chasis de un vehículo, lo que lo hace conveniente para usar en la línea del frente.
Recordemos que el sistema de Internet por satélite Starlink desempeña un papel importante en el suministro de comunicaciones y control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los fracasos en su trabajo, como los medios occidentales testificaron anteriormente, afectan rápidamente la capacidad de combate del ejército ucraniano._*




*_


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Según la información recibida, el mando de la 54ª brigada mecanizada separada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que opera en la dirección de Soledar ha dado instrucciones a sus unidades subordinadas de no hacer prisioneros a los militares rusos. Cualquier "problema" que surja con los cautivos ha recibido instrucciones de "resolverse sobre el terreno".

En otras palabras, el mando de la 54 brigada prácticamente legalizó el asesinato de combatientes rusos capturados.

La matanza de cautivos fue iniciada por el 46º batallón separado "Donbass", que estructuralmente forma parte de la 54ª brigada.
Se trata del mismo Batallón Nacional que se ha hecho famoso por sus atrocidades en Donbass desde 2014.

Además, según nuestras informaciones, los combatientes del 46 batallón mataron a varios soldados rusos que ya estaban bajo su custodia e instaron al mando de la 54 brigada y de otros batallones a seguir su ejemplo.

Información para comprender con quién estamos en guerra y que no hay línea divisoria entre nacionalistas y "soldados pobres movilizados de las AFU". No hay buenos ni malos en los uniformes ucranianos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (21 Dic 2022)

Juzgan a una secretaria Nazi de 97 años, al tiempo que envían armas a batallones nazis en Ucrania, una muy buena definición de lo que es Europa.


----------



## Yomateix (21 Dic 2022)

Biden demostrando que tiene palabra y que lo que promete no es papel mojado 

*EE.UU. dice que el pacto nuclear con Irán ya no está en su agenda*

Estados Unidos ha asegurado que recuperar el pacto nuclear con Irán de 2015 ya "no es parte de la agenda" y acusó a Teherán de haber "matado" la oportunidad para cerrar un acuerdo al respecto. "Sencillamente, no vemos que se pueda llegar a un acuerdo en un futuro cercano", ha asegurado en una llamada con periodistas el portavoz del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de la Casa Blanca, John Kirby.

El actual presidente de Estados Unidos, *Joe Biden, prometió durante su campaña revivir el acuerdo*, y su Administración mantenía hasta ahora la postura de que un retorno al pacto nuclear era la mejor opción para los intereses del país.


----------



## EGO (21 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Juzgan a una secretaria Nazi de 97 años, al tiempo que envían armas a batallones nazis en Ucrania, una muy buena definición de lo que es Europa.



Los rojos de aqui de burbuja deben estar de celebracion.

Una malvada mecanografa de 18 años ayudo a matar 6 trillones de personas.¡Hay que fusilarla!


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Los rojos de aqui de burbuja deben estar de celebracion.
> 
> Una malvada mecanografa de 18 años ayudo a matar 6 trillones de personas.¡Hay que fusilarla!



A subnormales como tú es a quien habria que fusilaros, sionazi


----------



## Hal8995 (21 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Yo creo que más bien las consecuencias es que si cae Bakhmut caen en cadena todos los pueblos que se encuentran hacía el norte de Artemivsk en la carretera entre Artemivsk y Siversk. Esa carretera discurre por un valle y los pueblo irán quedando semicercados de manera secuencial por dos lados y sin posibilidad de recibir suministros por lo que seguramente se irían abandonando puesto que realmente no son muy importantes estrategicamente. Luego ya Rusia podria decidir cual sería el siguiente paso.
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299932



Miro el mapa y no veo eso. No es un valle aislado. Veo 2 carreteras que salen hacia el Oeste más otra en la propia Siversk , además hay un valle transversal que no indica carretera pero que tiene caminos transitables seguro que sí. Por el Este hay una carretera a Soledar.

Yo en todo caso lo veo al revés, si accedes por ese valle desde el Sur solo puedes retroceder por donde has entrado. El enemigo te puede golpear desde todas esas direcciones o desde arriba del valle en plan astur.

Algo parecido me ha pasado con Bajmut desde hace semanas o meses y no he comentado nada. Muchos post diciendo que con la toma de tal aldea ya estaba Bajmut aislada del exterior y se colocaba un mapa donde 180 grados estaban libres e incluían hasta autopistas


----------



## alexforum (21 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> Juzgan a una secretaria Nazi de 97 años, al tiempo que envían armas a batallones nazis en Ucrania, una muy buena definición de lo que es Europa.



Siempre me hizo gracia que al sacar el tema de los crimenes de EEUU en Iraq, uno de los argumentarios del otanato es que "una cosa no justifica la otra, y que hay que preocuparse del ahora", como si lo de Iraq por ser 2003. no importara, o los crimenes tuvieran fecha de caducidad.

Sin embargo, somos capaces de juzgar a alguien por crimenes ocurridos hace 80 años pero no lo somos para juzgar a otros por crimenes cometidos hace 20.

Es precisamente por ese desequilibrio de poder, por esa chuleria de hacer y deshacer a su antojo, y sobre todo, por esa actitud cinica de vendernos esa misma chuleria como democracia y "libertad", por lo que muchos de nosotros deseamos un mundo multipolar.


----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Miro el mapa y no veo eso. No es un valle aislado. Veo 2 carreteras que salen hacia el Oeste más otra en la propia Siversk , además hay un valle transversal que no indica carretera pero que tiene caminos transitables seguro que sí. Por el Este hay una carretera a Soledar.
> 
> Yo en todo caso lo veo al revés, si accedes por ese valle desde el Sur solo puedes retroceder por donde has entrado. El enemigo te puede golpear desde todas esas direcciones o desde arriba del valle en plan astur.
> 
> Algo parecido me ha pasado con Bajmut desde hace semanas o meses y no he comentado nada. Muchos post diciendo que con la toma de tal aldea ya estaba Bajmut aislada del exterior y se colocaba un mapa donde 180 grados estaban libres e incluían hasta autopistas



Claro que hay mas carreteras e incluso caminos y si no los hubiera podrían suministrar la zona campo a través con mulas o por aire, Goering style, pero la ruta principal de suministros de todos esos pueblos es esa carretera y cuando se pierde el control de la misma toda la operación de entrada y salida al de suministros y tropas se hace mucho más díficil y costosa. Además los rusos no van a atacar directamente en el valle sin ir asegurando las alturas sino que lo harán una vez tengan las alturas del Este aseguradas y después sobre esa carretera y las alturas del lado Oeste al mismo tiempo, porque evidentemente no se van a meter en un valle a que les disparen desde todas partes.

Respecto al pueblito de Kleschevka es un pueblo que da control de tiro sobre otra carretera de abastecimiento y nadie ha dicho que cae Bakhmut al día siguiente pero de nuevo se complica toda la operativa de logística y queda una única carretera por la que hacer llegar suministros que no este expuesta a fuego y control directo. El ejercito ucraniano por supuesto puede decidir encerrarse en la ciudad a resistir o retirarse pero creo que Mariupol sólo se va a repetir una vez en esta guerra, la lección la aprendieron los dos y no hay nada más que ver que las operaciones en Lysichanks evitarón entrar en la ciudad y fueron cercandola y los ucranianos se fueron antes de quedarse sin caminos por lo que huir.


----------



## EGO (21 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> A subnormales como tú es a quien habria que fusilaros, *sionazi*



_"Eh ke jirler era gay y judio y a hamijo deh Rochaild...."_


----------



## espinete2004 (21 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Biden demostrando que tiene palabra y que lo que promete no es papel mojado
> 
> *EE.UU. dice que el pacto nuclear con Irán ya no está en su agenda*
> 
> ...



Esto merece un hilo propio y que no se pierda.


----------



## filets (21 Dic 2022)

Lo más revelador de esta infografia es que las "donaciones" empezaron un mes antes de la guerra


----------



## vettonio (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Dic 2022)

ECONOMÍA

21 diciembre 2022 00:01
*Un hilo conductor: cómo afectará al mercado el accidente en el gasoducto de Chuvashia*
¿Se cortará el suministro de combustible a Ucrania y Europa?



El accidente en el gasoducto de Chuvashia no tendrá un impacto grave en el mercado y el suministro de gas de Rusia a Europa, según creen los expertos entrevistados por Izvestia. Los analistas dicen que Gazprom tiene capacidad adicional para que los consumidores no se queden sin combustible. El 20 de diciembre, en Chuvashia, en el gasoducto principal Urengoy - Pomary - Uzhgorod, que suministra gas a Ucrania, hubo una fuga con un incendio: murieron tres personas, otra fue hospitalizada. El jefe de la región dijo que aún se desconoce el momento de la restauración de la instalación. Sin embargo, Gazprom aseguró que el transporte de gas después del accidente en Chuvashia se realiza en su totalidad a través de gasoductos paralelos.

*circunstancias de emergencia*
El 20 de diciembre, en Chuvashia, en el gasoducto principal Urengoy - Pomary - Uzhgorod, que suministra gas a Ucrania , hubo una fuga de gas con encendido. Según el Comité de Investigación, tres personas fallecieron, otra fue hospitalizada. Gazprom informó que la despresurización ocurrió a las 13:50 hora de Moscú en el distrito de Vurnarsky.




“El equipo de emergencia de Gazprom Transgaz Nizhny Novgorod llegó rápidamente al lugar y se está preparando para el trabajo de restauración”, señaló la compañía.

Las causas del incidente tendrán que ser establecidas por una comisión especialmente creada, agregaron.

El jefe de Chuvashia, Oleg Nikolaev, señaló que aún se desconoce la fecha de reanudación del trabajo en el gasoducto que se incendió.

...........


----------



## vettonio (21 Dic 2022)

Esto es una bestialidad. Llega hasta el Golfo de Méjico.

Mientras en nuestra zona la componente W-SW es casi constante e impide que llegue el frío.

_Bueno, ¡aquí viene! Grandes lagos y la costa este podría ver un histórico #BombCyclone dejando un viaje muy difícil para muchos.

_


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Dic 2022)

autsaider dijo:


> Acabo de hacer lo que ningún prorruso hará jamás: escribir algo que al menos tiene un mínimo de sentido.
> 
> Dado que todos los prorrusos me tienen en el ignore ninguno verá este mensaje:
> 
> ...



Empieza bien con lo de que se equivocaron al inicio de la guerra y esperaban otros resultados que no se dieron pero no le compro lo de la equiparación con los Turcos y Lepanto.

¡Usted no conoce al pueblo Ruso!


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> Que ingenuidad. El lobby nuclear de la fision es, más o menos el mismo que el de la fusion y se basa en la premisa de la adoración de la tecnología como magia que es capaz de lograr cualquier objetivo que se proponga, lo que es la irrision.
> 
> 
> Si la generación eléctrica de fision (formulada en la misma epoca, años 50, que la de fusion) llegó a unidades operativas fue por dos motivos: es muchísimo más simple ( y aún así llena de problemas, y si no que se lo cuenten a Francia con la mitad de sus reactores parados) , pero ni hubiera llegado a nada por su costes del ciclo completo, si no es por el interés militar de obtener plutonio para el armamento atomico, reprocesando los productos de "desecho" de los reactores. Y si no que le oregunten a Irán por que se le impiden que desarrollle su programa de energía de fision.
> ...



Hay quíen precisa que le golpeen para ser feliz y hay quíen sin un púlpito con el que ATERRORIZAR a los inocentes no vive... en el fondo lo que cada uno busca es la felicidad y... tú te has decidido por el imperio del terror, en el cual LOS MALVADOS ADORADORES del crecimiento infinito intentan destruir a los buenos y sanos creyentes en el consumo consciente y consecuente, a la par que el decrecimiento y la vuelta a lo sustentable...

Y cada loco con su tema...

Pero, en realidad todo es bien sencillo de entender. Existen RESERVORIOS de energia en la naturaleza, que esta con sus sistemas de "ensayo-error" ha provocado. El ser humano simplemente intenta con su inteligencia apropiarse para su existir de esos RESERVORIOS, lo ha hecho ya con la madera, con el carbón, con el petroleo y lo hace a través de la fusión y sería lógico pensar que más temprano que tarde lo hará con la fisión...

Y funciona y supone RIQUEZA para el SER HUMANO y la NATURALEZA que nos ha proyectado como su ALTER-EGO probablemente así lo ha decidido, no CONSCIENTEMENTE y no para convertirnos en los REYES de la existencia, sino como FORMA NATURAL de crecimiento sensato y coherente... PIENSA que la NATURALEZA ya alcanzó su MAXIMO al colonizar todo el planeta y el salto de la misma es la COLONIZACION de otros cuerpos estelares, LOS SERES humanos no somos más que una herramienta y si fallamos PARA QUÉ NOS QUERRÍA LA NATURALEZA????; nos autodestruiremos y la naturaleza volverá a INTENTAR SU CRECIMIENTO Y SALTO A NUEVOS ESPACIOS no colonizados...

Tù problema igual que el de muchos creyentes es VUESTRO EGOCENTRISMO HUMANO... Dios creó al HOMBRE e hizo la naturaleza para su disfrute... Y NO... 

La naturaleza construyó toda una panoplia de seres vivos y ha desarrollado estrategias colosales con la finalidad NO CONSCIENTE de conseguir su CRECIMIENTO INFINITO aprovechando todo... 

Y en esencia o CRECEMOS o somos INUTILES.


----------



## Octubrista (21 Dic 2022)

filets dijo:


> Lo más revelador de esta infografia es que las "donaciones" empezaron un mes antes de la guerra



Ahí hay países que, per capita, han donado relativamente poco material militar (Francia, Italia, y presumiblemente España), y otros, como Estonia, han donado mucho.

Suecia, supuestamente neutral (como Austria, o Suiza) también han donado mucho, proporcionalmente.

En esas cifras se pueden interpretar varias cosas, entre ellas que los grandes países europeos (salvo Polonia), se ponen de perfil.

Aunque varios, y para su consumo, como Alemania (o Italia, por concretar), parece que se someten al deseo de EEUU de compra de equipamiento militar caro a los propios EEUU.

Es posible que la jugada de EEUU y GB no les esté saliendo del todo bien, y más teniendo en cuenta que no recibirán retorno a la "inversión", si Ucrania es un desastre económicamente, y no la controlan en un futuro.


----------



## Mabuse (21 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Un curso para formar futuros Seals "made in Spain" pero pagandoles el sueldo de un barrendero ... ??



Las COES lo hacían gratis.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Cierto a grandes rasgos. Pero no 'por que fuese soviético', la razón es que estaba diseñado y construido por gentes acostumbradas a vivir en ese clima y adaptaban sus máquinas a él. Lo correcto sería decir: 'La única certeza es que todo lo soviético *ruso*, ha funcionado a la perfección, tanto para Rusia como para Ucrania.'



No estoy de acuerdo, el material de guerra Soviético siempre ha tenido fama de ser muy duro, ser facilmente reparable y aguantar cualquier condición climática como bien dices. Ejemplos hay a cientos.

Lo que si es verdad es que con respecto a Occidente hacen una guerra distinta, dándole mayor importancia a los tanques, la artillería (el dios de la guerra como lo llaman), la defensa antiaérea, los misiles balísticos, etc...

Es un hecho que Rusia no sería una potencia armamentística convencional o nuclear hoy en día si no hubiera heredado el enorme complejo militar industrial de la URSS, con todo el respeto, dejemos la política y las fobias personales de lado Sr. Loignorito.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> _"Eh ke jirler era gay y judio y a hamijo deh Rochaild...."_



eeejj que los comunihtahhh son malojjjj. Puto sionazi


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> _"Eh ke jirler era gay y judio y a hamijo deh Rochaild...."_



Te diré:

Jirler era un pequeño sabandija listillo, que se dedicó a hacer creer a los anglosajones, que si le daban CREDITO-FINANCIERO iba a mandar a su ejército a por los "putos comunistas de mierda"... llegado a un punto determinado el sabandija tuvo el atrevimiento de firmar un PACTO con "los putos comunistas de mierda" y... y... ENTONCES se enteró de que con los ANGLOS no se juega y... y... SE ACOBARDÓ y en lugar de hacer frente a un sólo frente, valga la redundancia, se metió en dos, LO CUAL era imposible estando al nivel de recursos que estaba, suficiente le hubiese sido y no estoy convencido de que lo consiguiese enfrentar UNO SOLO...

Jirler, quizás debió de escuchar a Musso y cerrar el MEDITERRANEO como FORMA DE DOMINAR ARABIA Y MEDIO ORIENTE que es lo que REALMENTE IMPORTABA...

Musso tenía más cabeza y mejor amueblada, pero no tenía tanta disciplina y capacitación...

La vida que es como es, pues da a quíen no lo merece y quita a quíen lo necesita... en fin... cosas...


----------



## bigplac (21 Dic 2022)

Todo el mundo sabe que si no le regalas rosas a una rusa no te la follas. Y si los rusos no follan la guerra se acaba antes de fin de año. Es un plan diabolico sin fisuras.

Hasta Putin se arrodillara en una floristería de Berlín



mazuste dijo:


> Sin duda, este último (noveno) paquete de sanciones será la sentencia de muerte de la economía rusa
> y el fin de la Operación especial.... :
> 
> Las casi tres docenas de países, pretenden destruir el complejo militar-industrial ruso, con la prohibición
> ...


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Dic 2022)

*21.12.2022*

Escribe Stephen Collinson. Versión _CNN_ (CIA/MI5-6), pero con algunos datos interesantes.

ANÁLISIS | ¿Por qué la visita sorpresa de Zelensky a Estados Unidos es tan significativa?
*¿Por qué la visita sorpresa de Zelensky a Estados Unidos es tan significativa?*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> *21.12.2022*
> 
> Escribe Stephen Collinson. Versión _CNN_ (MI5-6), pero con algunos datos interesantes.
> 
> ...



Noto una ligera propaganda en esa noticia….lo de “reprimenda“ es bastante jocoso…


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (21 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Noto una ligera propaganda en esa noticia….lo de “reprimenda“ es bastante jocoso…




Obviamente, es prensa anglosajona. Es curioso el tema fechas. A ver si Zelensky se marca un Aznar con su medallón y los usanos en pie aplaudiendo: "_estamos trabajando en ello_".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra se hace que la memoria de los rusos se recupere….más papeles desclasificados de aquella 2GM…curioso, muy curioso..








Paris, Londres et le Vatican: le renseignement russe déclassifie des documents sur la 2e GM


Le Service de renseignement extérieur russe a déclassifié des documents révélant des projets du Royaume-Uni et de la France d’attaquer l’Union soviétique en 1940 depuis le Finlande. Des archives signalent également que le pape Pie XII...




fr.sputniknews.africa





Francia e Inglaterra preparando la invasión de la URSS….que cosas….


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te diré:
> 
> Jirler era un pequeño sabandija listillo, que se dedicó a hacer creer a los anglosajones, que si le daban CREDITO-FINANCIERO iba a mandar a su ejército a por los "putos comunistas de mierda"... llegado a un punto determinado el sabandija tuvo el atrevimiento de firmar un PACTO con "los putos comunistas de mierda" y... y... ENTONCES se enteró de que con los ANGLOS no se juega y... y... SE ACOBARDÓ y en lugar de hacer frente a un sólo frente, valga la redundancia, se metió en dos, LO CUAL era imposible estando al nivel de recursos que estaba, suficiente le hubiese sido y no estoy convencido de que lo consiguiese enfrentar UNO SOLO...
> 
> ...



El sempiterno problema de los alemanes. Da igual lo eficientes y disciplinados que puedan ser; cuando las cosas les van muy bien, cuando están en una posición privilegiada, se les va la pinza y la cagan. No sé cómo coño se arreglan, pero suele ser habitual. Cabezas cuadradas...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Ejército de mierda el hezpañol. Ningún aspirante supera el curso de operaciones especiales de la armada.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso sí, cantar Ding Dong se les da de ptm.



Dicho por un oficial de la Armada, no es la primera vez que ocurre esto.


----------



## McNulty (21 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Dicho por un oficial de la Armada, no es la primera vez que ocurre esto.



De hecho me acuerdo de una movida que pasó en África, que unos españoles estaban como secuestrados en un país de estos o algo así, y mandaron a una unidad especial de la policía nacional a rescatarles. Si mandaron antes a los polis que a los militares, ya está todo dicho.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Estados Unidos incluirá los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot en un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar a Ucrania*
> La administración de EE. UU. Dice que los sistemas Patriot serán parte del nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de $ 2 mil millones para Ucrania
> 
> 
> 21 de diciembre de 2022, 09:10



Que más da si pagan los americanos, la cantidad de pasta que están mandando para Ucrania, debe ser toda la pasta que les está llegando de fuera porque cada vez menos gente usa el dolar.

De todas formas si el granjero de Kansas o el ganadero de Texas o el estadounidense que sea está de acuerdo en gastarse en dinero en gilipolleces están en su derecho de hacerlo.


----------



## bigplac (21 Dic 2022)

Bueno, a toro pasado....
Estuvo a nada y menos de conquistar Moscú. Un poco de incompetencia rusa al estilo frances y Moscu cae, y si cae Moscú la historia hubiera sido distinta
Yo creo que hizo lo correcto con las fuerzas que tenia, estaba en la ruina, se la jugo a una carta, se le apareció la virgen en Francia, y volvió a probar suerte.



vil. dijo:


> Te diré:
> 
> Jirler era un pequeño sabandija listillo, que se dedicó a hacer creer a los anglosajones, que si le daban CREDITO-FINANCIERO iba a mandar a su ejército a por los "putos comunistas de mierda"... llegado a un punto determinado el sabandija tuvo el atrevimiento de firmar un PACTO con "los putos comunistas de mierda" y... y... ENTONCES se enteró de que con los ANGLOS no se juega y... y... SE ACOBARDÓ y en lugar de hacer frente a un sólo frente, valga la redundancia, se metió en dos, LO CUAL era imposible estando al nivel de recursos que estaba, suficiente le hubiese sido y no estoy convencido de que lo consiguiese enfrentar UNO SOLO...
> 
> ...


----------



## orcblin (21 Dic 2022)

Después de tomar unos chupitos, lanzo unas reflexiones bajo los efectos de esos licores...

Que necesita Polonia o los anglos para poder desplegarse en el oeste de ucrania?
Quiza un golpe de estado en ucrania por un "proruso" aprovechándose de que Zeleski no está en Kiev?
para así proteger a las zonas propolacas ?
que necesita la OTAN y la UE (esto no cuenta) para que Rusia se coma el gasto de la reconstrucción de Ucrania? 
quiza que ucrania sea mayormente prorusa? por eso Rusia no está destruyendo drásticamente infrastructuras estratégicas?

la pregunta es.. no estará la otan planeando hacer lo mismo que putin hizo en 2014 con el oeste de ucrania?
y si lo veis con un prisma no de corto plazo , 
la otan acabaría con más zona de influencia (esa zona nueva polaca) y el norte con los suecos y demás... que hace un par de años?...
y rusia se comería ese pozo sin fondo que es ucrania ... con sus nazis sus atentados....
si en total apenas queda población, que no volvería... sólo resentidos con Rusia en la UE válidos para crear terroristas....

bueno, sigo por otra ronda..


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De hecho me acuerdo de una movida que pasó en África, que unos españoles estaban como secuestrados en un país de estos o algo así, y mandaron a una unidad especial de la policía nacional a rescatarles. Si mandaron antes a los polis que a los militares, ya está todo dicho.



No lo he dicho por eso que conste, en la Armada esa unidad es muy profesional, el problema es justamente al contrario, los altos requerimientos que imponen hace que en algún curso no apruebe nadie.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Después de tomar unos chupitos, lanzo unas reflexiones bajo los efectos de esos licores...
> 
> Que necesita Polonia o los anglos para poder desplegarse en el oeste de ucrania?
> Quiza un golpe de estado en ucrania por un "proruso" aprovechándose de que Zeleski no está en Kiev?
> ...



Ucrania está bajo influencia de la OTAN desde 2014…el terreno que pierde lo pierde la OTAN…a lo que hay que unir la pérdida de Afganistán…

Suecos y fineses también participaron en la invasión de Afganistán…


----------



## Loignorito (21 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, el material de guerra Soviético siempre ha tenido fama de ser muy duro, ser facilmente reparable y aguantar cualquier condición climática como bien dices. Ejemplos hay a cientos.
> 
> Lo que si es verdad es que con respecto a Occidente hacen una guerra distinta, dándole mayor importancia a los tanques, la artillería (el dios de la guerra como lo llaman), la defensa antiaérea, los misiles balísticos, etc...
> 
> Es un hecho que Rusia no sería una potencia armamentística convencional o nuclear hoy en día si no hubiera heredado el enorme complejo militar industrial de la URSS, con todo el respeto, dejemos la política y las fobias personales de lado Sr. Loignorito.



Es una opinión más. Mire, saberlo no podemos saberlo, pero de no haber caído el zarismo ¿quien nos asegura que no se hubiese industrializado con los avances de la técnica? sería una evolución lógica.

Respecto del asunto de la política, claro, lo ideal sería dejarlo. El problema son las constantes apologías de corte socialista o comunista y la demonización de la postura ideológica opuesta ¿es obligado aceptar ambas en este hilo? yo las veo igual de malas y no me decanto por ninguna como he dicho en más de una ocasión. Para mi son fruto de las mismas cabezas pensantes, del mismo poder padre de la cizaña.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Dic 2022)

Se están librando duros combates en Maksyutovka, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF destruyen y expulsan al enemigo.

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## orcblin (21 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ucrania está bajo influencia de la OTAN desde 2014…el terreno que pierde lo pierde la OTAN…a lo que hay que unir la pérdida de Afganistán…
> 
> Suecos y fineses también participaron en la invasión de Afganistán…



si, hip, es "casi" es lo mismo.. pero ese "casi" no es igual..
no es lo mismo que finlandia esté o no en la OTAN, al menos los misiles rusos desplegados dicen que es distinto...


----------



## Dado8 (21 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De hecho me acuerdo de una movida que pasó en África, que unos españoles estaban como secuestrados en un país de estos o algo así, y mandaron a una unidad especial de la policía nacional a rescatarles. Si mandaron antes a los polis que a los militares, ya está todo dicho.



Pero eso puede ser por varios motivos, el principal porque en España es más fácil vender la intervención policial que militar, y el otro, porque los militares de fuerzas especiales están destinados a matar, no a rescatar a rehenes.

Tengo claro que si se enfrentan GEOs contra 1° Mando de operaciones especiales del Ejército de Tierra en un campo de batalla, los primeros pierden.


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El sempiterno problema de los alemanes. Da igual lo eficientes y disciplinados que puedan ser; cuando las cosas les van muy bien, cuando están en una posición privilegiada, se les va la pinza y la cagan. No sé cómo coño se arreglan, pero suele ser habitual. Cabezas cuadradas...



No creas... es la naturaleza humana en realidad... algo de razón tienen, se consideran merecedores de bastante más, tras de alcanzar una y otra vez niveles como poco increibles, dado el lugar del que parten y sin embargo no son suficientemente recompensados (los del Baby-boom no deben pensar lo mismo ciertamente)... al final en un vano intento de conseguir su LUGAR EN EL MUNDO pues acaban intentando casi siempre la misma estrategia de impotencia...

Inglaterra no es quíen es porque esa piedra que da origen a su nación en el medio del oceano sea rica, lo es porque se han dedicado al pirateo y lo han vuelto un arte, pero ellos extraen de otros... el Tio Sam en principio tenía un paraiso de riquezas y desde ahí además ahora se dedica a pirateo igualmente... los alemanes a base de trabajar han pretendido conseguir estar al mismo nivel que estos y...

Insatisfacción llámalo... pero bueno, MERKEL ya puso de lo suyo para conseguir que ellos también pudiesen piratear con las finanzas y ahora media europa está MANTENIENDO SU TIMO PONZI PENSIONARIAL DEL BABY-BOOM... simplemente quieren más o más bien PRECISAN MAS, que como China les va comiendo la tostada, son CONSCIENTES que el futuro TRABAJANDO y PRODUCIENDO, si le unes la pirámide poblacional, pues... en fin...

Lo malo de Alemania es que para sentarse en según qué mesas tienes que tener ciertas herramientas y... no las tuvo jamás, con JISLER casí se acerca, pero, le faltaba visión certera y UN POQUITO MAS DE TIEMPO y RECURSOS, que en eso MUSSOLINI era bastante más listo, pero... le faltaba la disciplina y el desarrollo teutón...

Hubiesen compuesto un buen duo si JISLER le hubiese dejado a Musso DESARROLLAR las ideas y EL Y SU GENTE hubiesen puesto la técnica... pero JISLER era un artista, no lo debemos olvidar y ENCIMA FRUSTRADO, con lo cual su IDEA ES QUE ÉL era el creador y... y.... la cagó...


----------



## EGO (21 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Te diré:
> 
> Jirler era un pequeño sabandija listillo,



Eres... un... paleto.

Abre...un...libro....de....historia....

....taluec


----------



## niraj (21 Dic 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me











[ Album ]
Me encanta cómo los periódicos británicos tienen notas sobre dos temas adyacentes:
1. La FIFA rechazó a Zelensky en un discurso con un "mensaje de paz" antes de la final del mundial. ¡Dios, cómo no apoyar las iniciativas de paz!
2. El ex jugador de fútbol Gary Neville durante la discusión del Campeonato en el canal ITV se atrevió a apoyar a los británicos en huelga. ¡Dios mío, cómo se puede mezclar fútbol y política!
Los medios británicos no ven ninguna contradicción en estos enfoques









Гагаузская Республика


❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT




t.me








"Si Ucrania se siente ofendida, pueden salirse de la FIFA. Deportes y política no se mezclan, fútbol y política no se mezclan!"
¡La asociación de fútbol de Qatar aconsejó a los ucranianos que abandonen la FIFA si no están satisfechos con algo!

Seguir@Republic_Of_GaGauZia


----------



## Rothmans Racing (21 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Una investigación de los servicios de desinformación usanos revela...



Solo con leer la prensa y ver el ridículo de la invasión, las fotos y demás se llegan a la misma conclusión


----------



## Dado8 (21 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Dicho por un oficial de la Armada, no es la primera vez que ocurre esto.



Tengo un colega que ya no es militar, pero estuvo en las fuerzas especiales de la Armada Española (me quedo con el nombre de toda la vida), el chico es un portento físico (1.78 cm y 85 kilos, lo sé porque entrenaba conmigo grappling y boxeo), es un gran nadador y buceador (aprendí con el a bucear), un luchador terrible (ha ganado varios campeonatos nacionales y europeos en varias luchas), es rapidísimo corriendo, tiene mucha fuerza porque también hizo durante años powerlifting etc.

Pues en su curso me contó, que solo aprobaron 3 de más de 100 (de esos 100 según él todos deportistas), pero vamos, viendo a este chico, ahí no entra cualquiera, y candidatos para poder aspirar a entrar hay muy pocos.


----------



## Trilobite (21 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> De hecho me acuerdo de una movida que pasó en África, que unos españoles estaban como secuestrados en un país de estos o algo así, y mandaron a una unidad especial de la policía nacional a rescatarles. Si mandaron antes a los polis que a los militares, ya está todo dicho.



Porque irían a negociar, no a hacer el rambo. En los secuestros estos se paga bajo mano y listos.


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Bueno, a toro pasado....
> Estuvo a nada y menos de conquistar Moscú. Un poco de incompetencia rusa al estilo frances y Moscu cae, y si cae Moscú la historia hubiera sido distinta
> Yo creo que hizo lo correcto con las fuerzas que tenia, estaba en la ruina, se la jugo a una carta, se le apareció la virgen en Francia, y volvió a probar suerte.



No, no le des vueltas... cerrar el MEDITERRANEO era realmente algo alcanzable para Alemania, ahí sólo hubiese peleado con Inglaterra y PROBABLEMENTE hubiese entrado antes el Tio Sam, pero como se vió en Africa y teniendo en consideración que el Mediterraneo podría haber sido casi un lago donde entre aviación y submarinos podrían cerrarlo y obtener a traves de Suez los recursos que precisasen... 

Mucho más lógico, pero se lanzó a una batalla IMPOSIBLE EN EL ATLANTICO y otra INVIABLE en la nieve de Rusia... 

Un absurdo para una potencia que no era marítima y en tierra tenía inmensas limitaciones... 

De haber OPTADO por cerrar el MEDITERRANEO hoy quizás hablásemos de otra cosa, pero incluso eso sería complejo de pensar que fuese posible, tanto el Tio Sam como Rusia son demasiado juntos, tenían tal cantidad de recursos que era como poco una locura... y Rusia que lo que quería era Medio oriente, igual que Alemania pues se iba a convertir en un rival sí o si, por mucho que eliminasen a Inglaterra y en ese Medio Oriente el Tio Sam también quería pillar... 

Es lo que hay...


----------



## McNulty (21 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Pero eso puede ser por varios motivos, el principal porque en España es más fácil vender la intervención policial que militar, y el otro, porque los militares de fuerzas especiales están destinados a matar, no a rescatar a rehenes.
> 
> Tengo claro que si se enfrentan GEOs contra 1° Mando de operaciones especiales del Ejército de Tierra en un campo de batalla, los primeros pierden.



No se yo, me convence más la idea de que los GEOs estaban más preparados y tenían más tablas para según que operaciones, que cualquier unidad del ejército español.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (21 Dic 2022)

Dado8 dijo:


> Tengo un colega que ya no es militar, pero estuvo en las fuerzas especiales de la Armada Española (me quedo con el nombre de toda la vida), el chico es un portento físico (1.78 cm y 85 kilos, lo sé porque entrenaba conmigo grappling y boxeo), es un gran nadador y buceador (aprendí con el a bucear), un luchador terrible (ha ganado varios campeonatos nacionales y europeos en varias luchas), es rapidísimo corriendo, etc.
> 
> Pues en su curso me contó, que solo aprobaron 3 de más de 100 (de esos 100 según él todos deportistas), pero vamos, viendo a este chico, ahí no entra cualquiera, y candidatos para poder aspirar a entrar hay muy pocos.



En la mayoría de cursos los aprobados son de un 30-40% pero no es la primera vez que pasa que no aprueba nadie, la prensa lo muestra como una cosa terrible y inédita para vender periódicos.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Seguimos con el misterio de la Creación...



¿Usted se da cuenta de que está atribuyendo capacidades divinas a esa entelequia llamada 'naturaleza'? es muy común hacerlo, así como no percibir que se trata de un dogma, y yo obviamente no me lo creo.


----------



## niraj (21 Dic 2022)

КОРНИЛОВ 

La heroica visita de zelensky a Artemovsk (bakhmut) fue rápida.





13:31. Zelensky llegó a Bajmut

13:49. Visitó las posiciones de vanguardia, condecoró a los combatientes con distinciones y regalos valiosos. El presidente ya se ha ido


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Solo con leer la prensa y ver el ridículo de la invasión, las fotos y demás se llegan a la misma conclusión



Llegarás tú. Esperate a que los usanos quieran meter miedo con que vienen los rusos y verás como cambia el tema. Ya he visto artículos en ese sentido, que lo achacan al deseo de mantener la operación secreta el motivo de los fallos de coordinación. Pero tu traga, traga la propaganda del New York Times.


----------



## Kron II (21 Dic 2022)

A lo mejor para la siguiente cuela...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> si, hip, es "casi" es lo mismo.. pero ese "casi" no es igual..
> no es lo mismo que finlandia esté o no en la OTAN, al menos los misiles rusos desplegados dicen que es distinto...



Es que lo estaba de facto, por mucho que disimulasen....algunos lo hacen muy mal aunque sean nordicos....





Finlandia aprueba el envío de cien soldados más a Afganistán


Helsinki, 9 ene (EFE).- La presidenta de Finlandia, Tarja Halonen, y el Gobierno del país nórdico aprobaron hoy el envío de un centenar de soldados adicionales




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)

LA ECONOMÍA DE OCCIDENTE FULMINADA TRAS SU INTENTO DE APLASTAR A RUSIA

*"Hemos aplastado completamente la economía [de Rusia]". Lo afirmó el pasado 15 de marzo con aire triunfal 
la entonces secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Jen Psaki. Nueve meses después la economía rusa goza
de buena salud, a diferencia de la mayoría de las economías occidentales.*

Han pasado 9 lunas, y ya ven ustedes...los errores de cálculo imperiales se han tornado cotidianos.


----------



## niraj (21 Dic 2022)

Si no se puede culpar a Rusia, entonces "no fue nadie"









КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me








The Washington Post: (https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/12/21/russia-nord-stream-explosions/) Rusia no está involucrada en la subversión del Nord Stream. Muchos funcionarios de los países occidentales lo reconocen en privado. Hablando bajo condición de anonimato, los funcionarios relacionados con la investigación dijeron que no podían vincular con confianza a Rusia con el incidente, al tiempo que lamentaron que varios líderes mundiales ya hayan culpado a Rusia.

Los gobiernos que esperaban comentarios antes de sacar conclusiones jugaron bien.

Uno de los interlocutores de the Washington Post:

Identificar al verdadero autor de las explosiones es "difícil", y las Fuentes admiten que el terrorista puede evitar el castigo.

No es bueno. Quienquiera que lo haya hecho puede quedar impune.

El funcionario Noruego involucrado en la investigación.


----------



## Extremoyduro (21 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> LA ECONOMÍA DE OCCIDENTE FULMINADA TRAS SU INTENTO DE APLASTAR A RUSIA
> 
> *"Hemos aplastado completamente la economía [de Rusia]". Lo afirmó el pasado 15 de marzo con aire triunfal
> la entonces secretaria de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Jen Psaki. Nueve meses después la economía rusa goza
> ...



Sí, no veas. La economía de la eurozona creciendo por encima del 2%, y el PIB de Rusia cayendo más del 3.5% -según el banco de Rusia, aunque en el último trimestre han reportado una caída del 4%-, pero la economía de occidente fulminada y la de Rusia goza de buena salud.

Las ratas putinejas seríais casi entrañables, si no fuerais tan patéticas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Si no se puede culpar a Rusia, entonces "no fue nadie"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como en el caso del Maine todos saben quien está detrás....otra cosa es que se atrevan a decirlo....


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Eres... un... paleto.
> 
> Abre...un...libro....de....historia....
> 
> ....taluec



jajaaaajajajaa... siento no adorar al bueno de JISLER, que por cierto, no le quito el valor que tiene... engañar a los ANGLOS no es algo para despreciar y SIENDO UN ARTISTA pues no es tanto mérito, pero lo es, ya sabes que el arte no da para comer y buscarse la vida... jajajajaa... encima frustrado...

Hay que darle el valor que tiene, pero NO LO MITIFIQUES... en su descargo hay que reconocer que jugaba en una circo de diversas pistas y era complicado para Alemania en ese escenario salir bien... Arabia le quedaba muy lejos y ahí no era fácil para ellos llegar y llegando ya estaban ahí los anglos, el tio sam andaba hodiendo ahí y los rusos desde tiempo llevaban compitiendo con los anglos en el gran juego ese...

Pero de haber CERRADO el Mediterraneo y lo tenía a tiro con Italia, España y su aviación junto con sus submarinos, hubiesen provocado el aislamiento de toda las fuerzas ingleses y casi hacer lo que estos le hicieron a Napoleón en Egipto... 

Pero JISLER era un artista y dado que no era genial en lo suyo, pues en algo tenía que buscar su grandeza... cierto es que a Alemania el Mediterraneo le sonaba a... o debería haberle sonado a ROMA y su herencia... pero bueno, JISLER SE TUVO que suicidar y mejor le fue así, quedó el MITO y murió el ARTISTA, consiguió en el fondo esencialmente su deseo y HOY TIENE A GENTES como tú ENSALZANDO su genialidad... y qué quieres que te diga, quizás es que yo no comprendo su genio, tampoco comprendo mucho el de Picassso, ASÍ QUE ESO será que yo soy muy zoquete con el arte y los artistas...


----------



## Kron II (21 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Si no se puede culpar a Rusia, entonces "no fue nadie"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues eso, la próxima vez intentarán prepararlo mejor para que cuele. De todas formas, un proveedor saboteando sus propios activos (un proveedor hace con sus activos lo que quiere y los comercializa a quién desea) es tan descabellado como un cartel de demanda.


----------



## Dado8 (21 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No se yo, me convence más la idea de que los GEOs estaban más preparados y tenían más tablas para según que operaciones, que cualquier unidad del ejército español.



Físicamente están todos muy bien preparados, y sobre la instrucción de combate, pues depende como todo, a lo que está dirigido. Pero las fuerzas especiales españolas, no tiene nada que envidiar a los GEO. También tener en cuenta que los GEOs son 50 como mucho, no lo puedes comparar con el millar del 1° Mando de Operaciones Especiales. Si coges a los 50 mejores del Mando y los comparas con los 50 mejores de los GEOs, tengo claro que ganarían los militares.


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Si no se puede culpar a Rusia, entonces "no fue nadie"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Quien ha sio, quien ha sio? ¿No has sio tú, no he sio io entonces quien? Ay los Yagos y otros potánicos que te decian que si, que era una operación de falsa bandera lo mas probale.


----------



## niraj (21 Dic 2022)

Гагаузская Республика


❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT




t.me





zelensky no estuvo en Bakhmut. El rodaje se llevó a cabo en las afueras de Jarkov

Los grupos locales de artyomovsk se burlan del" paseo " de zelensky. ¡Los residentes de artyomovsk aseguran que no hay tales edificios en la ciudad! Y encuentran algunas similitudes con las afueras de Jarkov.

Seguir@Republic_Of_GaGauZia


----------



## Dado8 (21 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> En la mayoría de cursos los aprobados son de un 30-40% pero no es la primera vez que pasa que no aprueba nadie, la prensa lo muestra como una cosa terrible y inédita para vender periódicos.



Yo conozco (o conocía más bien) las fuerzas especiales del Ejército de Tierra, y recuerdo que aspirantes habían entre 500 a 400 al año, y ese número se iba reduciendo hasta que quedaban unas pocas decenas (20 ó 30).


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Sí, no veas. La economía de la eurozona creciendo por encima del 2%, y el PIB de Rusia cayendo más del 3.5% -según el banco de Rusia, aunque en el último trimestre han reportado una caída del 4%-, pero la economía de occidente fulminada y la de Rusia goza de buena salud.
> 
> Las ratas putinejas seríais casi entrañables, si no fuerais tan patéticas



Por eso será que buena parte de las empresas de Alemania, reino Unido están en proceso de quiebra,
e incluso el gobierno alemán está creando leyes para detener esa dinámica por el riesgo sistémico 
que ello implica...Así que: 'cuéntame un cuento y verás que contento...'


----------



## El_Suave (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es una opinión más. Mire, saberlo no podemos saberlo, pero de no haber caído el zarismo ¿quien nos asegura que no se hubiese industrializado con los avances de la técnica? sería una evolución lógica.
> 
> Respecto del asunto de la política, claro, lo ideal sería dejarlo. El problema son las constantes apologías de corte socialista o comunista y la demonización de la postura ideológica opuesta ¿es obligado aceptar ambas en este hilo? yo veo igual de malas ambas y no me decanto por ninguna como he dicho en más de una ocasión. Para mi son ambas fruto de las mismas cabezas pensantes, del mismo poder padre de la cizaña.



De haber seguido el zarismo Rusia en los libros de historia ya no se estudiaría como Rusia sino como Antiguo Imperio Ruso, al igual que el Antiguo Imperio Español, el Antiguo Imperio Turco, o el Antiguo Imperio Austro-Húngaro.

Y en el lugar geográfico que hoy ocupa Rusia habría una serie de repúblicas, que tras ser liberadas por los Anglo-Americanos tras la ocupación que sufrieron por parte de Japón y Alemania (Japón ocupó Siberia y Alemania llegó hasta los Urales y el Mar Caspio), se encontrarían todas a día de hoy dentro del área de influencia del Imperio Angloamericano, que no se llamaría así sino Mundo Libre Basado en Reglas, y en permanente enfrentamiento entre sí.


----------



## niraj (21 Dic 2022)

Гагаузская Республика


❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT




t.me







En los Estados Unidos, Zelensky le fue entregado el traje especial con el que debe hablar ante el Congreso.

Seguir@Republic_Of_GaGauZia


----------



## Extremoyduro (21 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Por eso será que buena parte de las empresas de Alemania, reino Unido están en proceso de quiebra,
> e incluso el gobierno alemán está creando leyes para detener esa dinámica por el riesgo sistémico
> que ello implica...Así que: 'cuéntame un cuento y verás que contento...'



Claro, claro, camarero, sírvame otra ronda de "el mundo se acaba", por favor. Se la paga tito Vladi, junto con las rondas de "vamos a morir de frío a millones", "no vais a poder pagar el gas", "la electricidad se va a poner por las nubes" y "vais a tener que llenar el depósito con chanel número 5"


----------



## bigplac (21 Dic 2022)

Si, si eso está muy bien, pero a todo el mundo se le olvida que si los franceses no hubieran sido extremadamente incompetentes, simplemente un ejercito normal, Francia hubiera aguantado lo menos 3 años, y entonces, ni cierre del mediterráneo, ni guerra de Rusia, ni nada.

Hicieron un "Kiev cae en unas horas con unos paracaidistas y una columna de 30 kilómetros de tanques", y les funcionó. Pero eso solo funciona una vez de cada 100.

Es que ademas Francia los estaba esperando, cero factor sorpresa.

Que no digo yo que no merezca la pena intentarlo, por si suena la flauta, pero una vez fracasado después tienes que tener un plan realista.




vil. dijo:


> No, no le des vueltas... cerrar el MEDITERRANEO era realmente algo alcanzable para Alemania, ahí sólo hubiese peleado con Inglaterra y PROBABLEMENTE hubiese entrado antes el Tio Sam, pero como se vió en Africa y teniendo en consideración que el Mediterraneo podría haber sido casi un lago donde entre aviación y submarinos podrían cerrarlo y obtener a traves de Suez los recursos que precisasen...
> 
> Mucho más lógico, pero se lanzó a una batalla IMPOSIBLE EN EL ATLANTICO y otra INVIABLE en la nieve de Rusia...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dado8 (21 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Гагаузская Республика
> 
> 
> ❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT
> ...



Me lo imaginaba.

Quien estuvo en Bakhmut (o muy cerca), fue el que fundó la Wagner.


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Seguimos con el misterio de la Creación...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Usted se da cuenta de que está atribuyendo capacidades divinas a esa entelequia llamada 'naturaleza'? es muy común hacerlo, así como no percibir que se trata de un dogma, y yo obviamente no me lo creo.



No debe imaginar que todos pensamos o vemos las cosas como usted... yo de lo grande no creo que surja lo pequeño, creo de lo PEQUEÑO se puede dar paso a lo GRANDE con esfuerzo, múltiples sacrificios y una enorme dosis de suerte Y TIEMPO... 

Lo pequeño siempre ha existido... el tiempo es lo único probablemente infinito que existe... y en ese escenario por ley de posibilidades se acabarán dando infinitas condiciones positivas para que LO PEQUEÑO CREZCA... 

Y eso no tiene nada de divino... ahora CONSIDERAR QUE PUEDA DARSE UN SER INMENSAMENTE GIGANTE, CAPAZ DE CREAR todo un inmenso mar de inmensidades, pues es como poco tener una forma de pensar muy... a la manera de quienes así piensan, NO ES MI CASO...


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

*Hackers ucranianos recopilan datos sobre soldados rusos.*

Varios hackers proucranianos están reuniendo información de inteligencia sobre el personal militar ruso para ayudar a informar sobre la toma de decisiones en el campo de batalla, según el ministro de Transformación Digital de Ucrania.

Los miembros del llamado Ejército de TI de Ucrania, una banda voluntaria de especialistas en informática, están elaborando un "Libro de verdugos" para catalogar a los soldados rusos que matan y presuntamente torturan a ucranianos, ha dicho Mykhailo Fedorov en una entrevista con Bloomberg News desde su oficina en el centro de Kyiv, Ucrania.

El propósito, ha dicho Fedorov, es “para que todos puedan entender quién ingresó a Ucrania y mató a los ucranianos”. “Las tecnologías modernas nos ayudan a identificar los crímenes de guerra rusos, como el reconocimiento facial por inteligencia artificial que decodifica la información de las cámaras públicas”.


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Гагаузская Республика
> 
> 
> ❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT
> ...



No sólo eso, probablemente el vídeo tampoco sea de ahora. Tendrá varías semanas de antigüedad, en plan gala de Nochevieja.


----------



## magufone (21 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Гагаузская Республика
> 
> 
> ❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT
> ...



Joder que vergüenza...


----------



## Kron II (21 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Por eso será que buena parte de las empresas de Alemania, reino Unido están en proceso de quiebra,
> e incluso el gobierno alemán está creando leyes para detener esa dinámica por el riesgo sistémico
> que ello implica...Así que: 'cuéntame un cuento y verás que contento...'



El problema es que ese cuento, detener la quiebra masiva de empresas vía inyección de dinero, acaba en pesadilla: destruyendo tu economía y tu divisa en el Forex, lo que se traduciría en subsiguientes rondas de inflación seguida de nuevas recesiones muy cercanas entre si en el tiempo.


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)

UE, INFECTADA HASTA LOS HUESOS DE CORRUPCIÓN


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania se asegura el suministro de armas para todo 2023.*
Ucrania recibirá las armas y municiones necesarias durante todo el año 2023 para luchar contra Rusia, según ha asegurado este miércoles Oleksii Reznikov, ministro de Defensa de Ucrania. Durante un programa especial emitido por las cadenas de televisión ucranianas y que recoge la agencia Interfax, el responsable de Defensa ha señalado que el país ha firmado numerosos contratos con otras naciones para disponer de armas en los próximos meses.


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Si, si eso está muy bien, pero a todo el mundo se le olvida que si los franceses no hubieran sido extremadamente incompetentes, simplemente un ejercito normal, Francia hubiera aguantado lo menos 3 años, y entonces, ni cierre del mediterráneo, ni guerra de Rusia, ni nada.
> 
> Hicieron un "Kiev cae en unas horas con unos paracaidistas y una columna de 30 kilómetros de tanques", y les funcionó. Pero eso solo funciona una vez de cada 100.
> 
> ...



Es hacer futurología, pero era simple de ver... el Mediterraneo es un lago y con submarinos, aviones y un par de países como España e Italia de tu lado pues la cosa era más que simple... tengo entendido que Franco para entrar en la guerra quería en realidad plazas en Africa y no tengo a Franco por ningún ser de luz, pero hubiese sido lo coherente IR A POR AFRICA y cerrar el Mediterraneo, eso daba acceso inmediato a Medio Oriente, dejaba a los INGLESES fuera del Mediterraneo y hubiese caído el canal de suez, en fin hubiese sido una cascada lógica de sucesos coherentes...

Lo de intentar cerrar el ATLANTICO es una locura que al final acabó siendo la tumba de una inmensa cantidad de IMPOTENTES soldados... en aquellos tiempos era inviable mayormente, y aún hoy habría que verlo, una titánica lucha que sólo se mantuvo porque el Tio Sam le interesó dejarles hacer, que de haberselo propuesto casi desde el minuto uno se hubiese ido aplacando, pero en tanto en cuanto DEDICABAN esfuerzos fútiles, no dedicaban esos esfuerzos A ALGO SENSATO... la guerra tiene DEMASIADO DE DEMONIO y al Tio Sam dejar desangrarse a Inglaterra tampoco le fue mal...

Es lo que hay...


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Las exportaciones de petroleo ruso por via marítima caen a la mitad tras las sanciones de la UE.


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)

*BLACKROCK LO PREDIJO HACE 3 AÑOS - DIJO ESTO:*

*Este gigante entre los gigantes de las *_*élites, escribió un informe en agosto de 2019,*_
*titulado "lidiando con la próxima recesión". Todo un aviso de lo que estaba por venir...*


----------



## alfonbass (21 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> De haber seguido el zarismo Rusia en los libros de historia ya no se estudiaría como Rusia sino como Antiguo Imperio Ruso, al igual que el Antiguo Imperio Español, el Antiguo Imperio Turco, o el Antiguo Imperio Austro-Húngaro.
> 
> Y en el lugar geográfico que hoy ocupa Rusia habría una serie de repúblicas, que tras ser liberadas por los Anglo-Americanos tras la ocupación que sufrieron por parte de Japón y Alemania (Japón ocupó Siberia y Alemania llegó hasta los Urales y el Mar Caspio), se encontrarían todas a día de hoy dentro del área de influencia del Imperio Angloamericano, que no se llamaría así sino Mundo Libre Basado en Reglas, y en permanente enfrentamiento entre sí.



Pues oye, ya que lo dices, no estaría mal eso, sin un "imperio" dando por culo, todos viviríamos mejor


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

No sé si está vinculado el viaje de Zelenski con lo de Patriot, pero también dicen:

Estados Unidos entregará a Ucrania una batería de sistemas Patriot.

Una sola batería Patriot suele incluir hasta ocho lanzadores, cada uno de los cuales puede contener cuatro misiles.

Todavía no se sabe cuándo llegará Patriot a Ucrania, ya que los ucranianos aún no han recibido formación para utilizar el sistema. La formación durará varias semanas.


----------



## niraj (21 Dic 2022)

Гагаузская Республика


❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT




t.me





¡El embajador de la Unión Europea en Moldavia aprobó el cierre de 6 canales de televisión!!
Nosotros en la Unión Europea también prohibimos algunos canales de televisión, ya que promovían la propaganda rusa y la desinformación.
Hemos visto la decisión de la Comisión de emergencias. Sabemos que estos canales ya han advertido y penalizado anteriormente por presentar información incorrecta.
Las autoridades deben dar una explicación más detallada de su decisión.

Eso es Europa

Seguir@Republic_Of_GaGauZia











Гагаузская Республика


❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT




t.me





....
A Moldavia, desde Ucrania llegaron extraoficialmente...

Bueno, esto es...

Extraoficialmente llegaron y se establecieron en apartamentos clandestinos, personas de grupos nacionalistas de derecha.

Para aclarar, agregaré que entre ellos, para una mayor conspiración, no se mantienen contactos entre los grupos y no se conocen entre elos.

¿Con qué propósito llegaron? Bueno, claramente no para una excursión a las famosas bodegas de vino de krykovskie.

La llegada de estos elementos criminales "coincidió sorprendentemente", con el cierre de 6 canales de televisión.

Se espera que los periodistas y figuras públicas, que no están de acuerdo con esta absoluta ilegalidad, comiencen a preparar el terreno para las manifestaciones públicas dirigidas contra las acciones de la administración de ocupación rumana de Maya Sandu.

Justo aquí, Maya Sandu, así como su pandilla, necesitarán los llamados "zarobitchans ucranianos", que participaron directamente en las hostilidades contra Rusia, en el territorio de la antigua Ucrania.

Su tarea, por supuesto, a instancias de las fuerzas de seguridad locales que sirven a Sandu, es rastrear a los defensores particularmente activos de los medios de comunicación moldavos cerrados y, como mínimo, usar la fuerza contra ellos u organizar provocaciones, en caso de protestas.

PD: Esto no es un relleno y no un espantapájaros, sino una advertencia para todos nosotros. Los chistes se acabaron hace tiempo.

El programa electoral de Maya Sandu, terminó junto con la segunda vuelta de las elecciones Presidenciales de Moldavia, a saber, el 15 de noviembre de 2020, quién lo olvidó, lo recuerdo.

Ella vive de acuerdo con el principio: primero prometa al menos el Reino de los cielos, y luego los colgaremos.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Hoy......


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues oye, ya que lo dices, no estaría mal eso, sin un "imperio" dando por culo, todos viviríamos mejor



Eso es lo que TU CREES o lo que TU SABES... porque de opiniones está el mundo lleno y normalmente no sirven para nada, suelen tener tal cantidad de sesgos que serían como poco todas ellas o casi todas ellas desechables, por no decir que lo serían todas...

Otra cosa es lo que UNO SABE.

Roma era un gran imperio, con conocimientos inimaginables y en sus fronteras los pueblos que la rodeaban vivían bastante mejor que la mayoría de aquellos que se mantenían lejos, al menos en parte de él, nada que decir de China, otro gran imperio por cierto... eso sí, dentro de eso había también quíen vivía realmente muy mal... pero por término medio y en cuanto a GENERACIÓN Y EXTRACCIÓN de riqueza, pues ROMA era la leche en Europa...

Egipto en su tiempo igual... y el resto lo mismo más o menos y es QUE PARA OBTENER COSAS GRANDES se precisan INMENSIDAD DE RECURSOS y una coherente gerencia del mismo... sean empresas, sean países, sean ejércitos, sean MAFIAS, sean ORGANIZACIONES RELIGIOSAS...

Tiene que ver con EL RIESGO... jajajajaaaa... y sí, lo siento siempre es menos riesgoso para un GRAN TIBURON navegar por el océano, que para un pequeño pececillo aún cuando casi sea invisible... salvo que vayan en cardumen y sean agresivos, que ahí... jajajajaaaaa


----------



## amcxxl (21 Dic 2022)

Ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas rusas en dirección a Kupjansk


Bielorrusia ha restringido el acceso a tres distritos del Óblast de Gomel en la frontera con Ucrania. Solo puedes ir allí si tienes familiares cercanos viviendo allí.


Acumulación de fuerzas rusas en la frontera de Bielorrusia y Ucrania
La oposición bielorrusa y los medios prooccidentales informan que las fuerzas rusas se están reuniendo en la frontera de Bielorrusia y Ucrania. Fueron trasladados allí desde el campo de entrenamiento.
Según las mismas fuentes, las fuerzas rusas han reunido una fuerza de ataque compuesta por 400 tanques, más de 600 vehículos de combate y varias decenas de aviones de combate y de ataque. Se espera que estas fuerzas lleven a cabo un ataque hacia Kiev.


Pérdidas cerca de Kremennaya, lado UA


Otro video tomado en Bielorrusia que muestra una gran cantidad de equipos rusos.
En el video se pueden ver tanques nuevos T-72B3M Obr. 2022, T-72B3 Abr. 2016, T-90M, T-80BVM con 2S24 ERO y vehículo de ingeniería BREM-1M.


Columna del ejército ruso en Lepel, región de Vitebsk.
Hay al menos 6 BTR-82A y más de 20 camiones de transporte en la columna.
Es interesante que uno de los BTR-82As tiene la bandera de la Unión Soviética pegada a la antena.


El video fue filmado en el cementerio Sabarovsky en Vinnitsa.


A resident of Kyiv is shocked by a bright billboard, because he is forced to live without electricity


Zelensky no estaba en Bakhmut. El tiroteo en escena se llevó a cabo en las afueras de Kharkov.
Grupos locales en Bakhmut ridiculizan el "paseo" de Zelensky. ¡Los residentes de Artyomovsk afirman que no hay tales edificios en la ciudad! Y encuentran algunas similitudes con las afueras de Kharkov



Un residente de Kyiv está conmocionado por una cartelera brillante, porque se ve obligado a vivir sin electricidad.


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (21 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Eso es lo que TU CREES o lo que TU SABES... porque de opiniones está el mundo lleno y normalmente no sirven para nada, suelen tener tal cantidad de sesgos que serían como poco todas ellas o casi todas ellas desechables, por no decir que lo serían todas...
> 
> Otra cosa es lo que UNO SABE.
> 
> ...



Joder, te superas cada día, creo que lo haces aposta, todo foro es de opinión, básicamente porque la interpretación de la realidad es subjetiva, que es lo que haces durante todo el tiempo, lo peor es que no te das ni cuenta

Por otro lado, la historia nunca es estable ni nada perdura para siempre, llegará el fin de lo que conocemos como Rusia antes o después, la duda es cuando, no si lo hará, como todo en este planeta


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Joder, te superas cada día, creo que lo haces aposta, todo foro es de opinión, básicamente porque la interpretación de la realidad es subjetiva, que es lo que haces durante todo el tiempo, lo peor es que no te das ni cuenta
> 
> Por otro lado, la historia nunca es estable ni nada perdura para siempre, llegará el fin de lo que conocemos como Rusia antes o después, la duda es cuando, no si lo hará, como todo en este planeta



No, esa no es mi opinión, ES LO QUE QUIENES ESCRIBEN de la historia cuentan... yo te digo lo que ha sucedido...

En cuanto a lo del riesgo, tampoco es mi opinión, es que si eres un tiburón tienes menos riesgo que si eres un simple bonito por poner un caso y ya no digamos que seas más pequeño... tampoco es opinión, es una visión objetiva de la realidad, pero vamos porque yo vivo en un puerto de pescadores y se pesca algo de tiburón, por cierto muy rico, pero de bonito se pescan mucho más... y eso sin tener en cuenta la interacción que existe entre ellos, que esa es otra...

Yo te hablo de lo que sé...

Roma dejó de existir porque la entropía que generaba las necesidades energéticas que tenía para su subsistencia eran inviables, lo que impedía esencialmente su crecimiento y a partir de ahí era más eficiente organismos pequeños y por tanto se hundió... China construyó un muro para evitar tal situación y no le sirvió tampoco... no es lo que uno quiere son las CONDICIONES FISICAS lo que ponen o quitan REALIDADES... ESO supone RIESGO, sí eso que vosotros los LIBEGALES consideraís que con no pagar, pues todo sale más barato y por tanto se PUEDE DESPRECIAR, pero no... el riesgo SIEMPRE EXISTE Y HAY QUE COSTEARLO, YA SEA DE MODO INMEDIATO, ya sea a futuro... y vivir a crédito, suele ser muy de PEPITOS Y VISILLERAS, PERO no es recomendación que se deba hacer como norma y sin COBERTURAS...


----------



## mareas (21 Dic 2022)

pardillo indocumentado dijo:


> Que ingenuidad. El lobby nuclear de la fision es, más o menos el mismo que el de la fusion y se basa en la premisa de la adoración de la tecnología como magia que es capaz de lograr cualquier objetivo que se proponga, lo que es la irrision.
> 
> 
> Si la generación eléctrica de fision (formulada en la misma epoca, años 50, que la de fusion) llegó a unidades operativas fue por dos motivos: es muchísimo más simple ( y aún así llena de problemas, y si no que se lo cuenten a Francia con la mitad de sus reactores parados) , pero ni hubiera llegado a nada por su costes del ciclo completo, si no es por el interés militar de obtener plutonio para el armamento atomico, reprocesando los productos de "desecho" de los reactores. Y si no que le oregunten a Irán por que se le impiden que desarrollle su programa de energía de fision.
> ...



Estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo, excepto que es el anestésico de las masas. 
A las masas les da igual todo. Ni siquiera se plantean de dónde o cómo llega la energía.
Para las masas la energía es infinita y no se plantean que se pueda acabar.
Es posible que nunca llegue a desarrollarse por completo la fusión, o que llegue muy tarde, si es así, vamos a pasar un futuro muy duro..

PD/ Respecto a la ingenuidad, yo ya tengo preparado mi plan B..


----------



## El_Suave (21 Dic 2022)

De hecho el comienzo de la 2ª Guerra Mundial fue de la siguiente manera:

Los zares rusos tenían la costumbre de apostar grandes fortunas en los casinos de Montecarlo, así fueron perdiendo a trozos casi todo su imperio a manos de grandes potentados franceses e ingleses sobre todo, perdieron Crimea por ejemplo que pasó a ser propiedad de un rico potentado inglés.

Dicho sea de paso hay que ser muy ingenuo o muy ruso para pensar que si juegas en casinos que son propiedad de aquellos mismos banqueros contra los que estás apostando, vas a ganar algo. De algo así peca también el Zar Putin, cuando cree que puede derrotar a Occidente jugando en los casinos de Occidente, y con las reglas de Occidente.

Bueno pues cuando Japón y Alemania invaden Rusia amenazan los intereses de estos grandes banqueros y potentados que inmediatamente piden ayuda a sus gobiernos, Francia e Inglaterra, decidiendo estos enviar fuerzas expedicionarias a Rusia. En un principio resultan derrotados, provocando la entrada de EE UU en la guerra de su lado, y ahí se lió la Mundial.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

*El ministro de Defensa ruso acusa a Occidente de "alargar al máximo" el conflicto.    *
El ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Serguéi Shoigú, ha acusado este miércoles a los países occidentales de "alargar al máximo" las acciones militares en Ucrania con el propósito de debilitar a Rusia. "Occidente trata de alargar al máximo las acciones militares en Ucrania para debilitar a Rusia", ha dicho Shoigú en una reunión de la plana Mayor del Ministerio de Defensa, presidida por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas rusas en dirección a Kupjansk
> 
> 
> Bielorrusia ha restringido el acceso a tres distritos del Óblast de Gomel en la frontera con Ucrania. Solo puedes ir allí si tienes familiares cercanos viviendo allí.
> ...



@terro6666 jolagranputa comete este zaska desinformador, ya me parecia que mentias.
De regalo, @JAGGER ! Comete esto, isisrahell llegó tarde
Vakulinchuk – Telegram


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

@sarnososer me prometio acumulos de infanteria ucraniana destruida, ahora les cuento la realidad, cadaveres wagner a cascoporro con evidencia visual



At4008 dijo:


> Cómo debe de oler ahí a orco podrido!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

hajajajaja pero si una guerra larga beneficia a risia!



rejon dijo:


> *El ministro de Defensa ruso acusa a Occidente de "alargar al máximo" el conflicto.   *
> El ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Serguéi Shoigú, ha acusado este miércoles a los países occidentales de "alargar al máximo" las acciones militares en Ucrania con el propósito de debilitar a Rusia. "Occidente trata de alargar al máximo las acciones militares en Ucrania para debilitar a Rusia", ha dicho Shoigú en una reunión de la plana Mayor del Ministerio de Defensa, presidida por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @terro6666 jolagranputa comete este zaska desinformador, ya me parecia que mentias.
> De regalo, @JAGGER ! Comete esto, isisrahell llegó tarde
> Vakulinchuk – Telegram



joder no se ve ni un twitt


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Los niños de San Ildefonso cantarán los 100k rusos muertos en esta absurda guerra colonialista dek hijoPutin.

Rusia está pagando con toneladas de sangre su orgullo y superioridad trasnochados y debe asumir que la mentira en la que vive desde hace décadas no puede continuar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> joder no se ve ni un twitt



Inutil


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Dic 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Claro, claro, camarero, sírvame otra ronda de "el mundo se acaba", por favor. Se la paga tito Vladi, junto con las rondas de "vamos a morir de frío a millones", "no vais a poder pagar el gas", "la electricidad se va a poner por las nubes" y "vais a tener que llenar el depósito con chanel número 5"



¿Tiene usted algún tipo de problema con la realidad? HOY EMPIEZA EL INVIERNO.

DONDE COJONES ESTARÁ USTED EN FEBRERO-ENERO, que quiero verle soltar la misma estupidez.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Hackers ucranianos recopilan datos sobre soldados rusos.*
> 
> Varios hackers proucranianos están reuniendo información de inteligencia sobre el personal militar ruso para ayudar a informar sobre la toma de decisiones en el campo de batalla, según el ministro de Transformación Digital de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Los van a agrupar por talla de zapato y nombre de la parienta. El resto, magia del big data...

Los ucranianos son unos putos fantasmas y lo sabes.


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los niños de San Ildefonso cantarán los 100k rusos muertos en esta absurda guerra colonialista dek hijoPutin.
> 
> Rusia está pagando con toneladas de sangre su orgullo y superioridad trasnochados y debe asumir que la mentira en la que vive desde hace décadas no puede continuar.



Principio de transposición, o como se conoce en psicología, proyección.


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Tiene usted algún tipo de problema con la realidad? HOY EMPIEZA EL INVIERNO.
> 
> DONDE COJONES ESTARÁ USTED EN FEBRERO-ENERO, que quiero verle soltar la misma estupidez.



A los que están pagando el doble (o más) que hace un año a la hora de hacer la compra no creo que les haga mucha gracia que les llamen putinejas. Y pasar frío... pues lo pasan, muchos usan menos la calefacción porque los precios se han vuelto prohibitivos.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> De haber seguido el zarismo Rusia en los libros de historia ya no se estudiaría como Rusia sino como Antiguo Imperio Ruso, al igual que el Antiguo Imperio Español, el Antiguo Imperio Turco, o el Antiguo Imperio Austro-Húngaro.
> 
> Y en el lugar geográfico que hoy ocupa Rusia habría una serie de repúblicas, que tras ser liberadas por los Anglo-Americanos tras la ocupación que sufrieron por parte de Japón y Alemania (Japón ocupó Siberia y Alemania llegó hasta los Urales y el Mar Caspio), se encontrarían todas a día de hoy dentro del área de influencia del Imperio Angloamericano, que no se llamaría así sino Mundo Libre Basado en Reglas, y en permanente enfrentamiento entre sí.



Como guión para una peli está bien, o algo. Y es que para un izquierdista no puede ser de otra manera, o triunfan esas ideas o caos. En fin...


----------



## Loignorito (21 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No debe imaginar que todos pensamos o vemos las cosas como usted... yo de lo grande no creo que surja lo pequeño, creo de lo PEQUEÑO se puede dar paso a lo GRANDE con esfuerzo, múltiples sacrificios y una enorme dosis de suerte Y TIEMPO...
> 
> Lo pequeño siempre ha existido... el tiempo es lo único probablemente infinito que existe... y en ese escenario por ley de posibilidades se acabarán dando infinitas condiciones positivas para que LO PEQUEÑO CREZCA...
> 
> Y eso no tiene nada de divino... ahora CONSIDERAR QUE PUEDA DARSE UN SER INMENSAMENTE GIGANTE, CAPAZ DE CREAR todo un inmenso mar de inmensidades, pues es como poco tener una forma de pensar muy... a la manera de quienes así piensan, NO ES MI CASO...





Spoiler: Y seguimos justificando la evolución con dogmas



Todos los que negáis el diseño inteligente caéis en la misma falacia: 'el tiempo'. Éste no construye nada, es una percepción y una circunstancia, no una realidad viva. No puede desarrollar maravillas como son los seres vivos con todas sus ingentes complejidades a nivel microscópico.

Y no, no imagino ni creo 'que todos pensamos o vemos las cosas como usted'. Es más, tengo absolutamente claro que la mayoría os creéis ese cuento de la evolución y renegáis de aplicarle un razonamiento puro y duro. Aceptáis sus dogmas sin despeinaros, dado que la otra opción es reconocer que existe un Dios creador, y eso es algo inasumible desde vuestra programación. Es una 'blasfemia' inadmisible.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A los que están pagando el doble (o más) que hace un año a la hora de hacer la compra no creo que les haga mucha gracia que les llamen putinejas. Y pasar frío... pues lo pasan, muchos usan menos la calefacción porque los precios se han vuelto prohibitivos.



El doble dice, como se nota que nos vas a hacer la compra


----------



## Mabuse (21 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Si no se puede culpar a Rusia, entonces "no fue nadie"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una mina de la SGM, soviética seguramente.


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Y seguimos justificando la evolución con dogmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simplemente soy racional.

Eso del diseño inteligente REQUIERE ser imaginativo cuando menos y MUCHO... eso de que algo INMENSO E INEXPLICABLE construye un complejo mundo para que TÚ LO PUEDAS DISFRUTAR, es cuando menos además EGOCENTRISMO puro y duro...

Tú no eres más que una parte de un algo que no ha sido generado para ti, NI POR TI. Simplemente eres PARTE DE ESE ALGO... y no, no había algo MAS INMENSO GENERANDO...

Mira las IA. Son meras construcciones de un ser humano, sin capacidad racional, pero a pesar de que están en fase temprana ya son capaces de ingeniar grandes soluciones... de lo pequeño del ser humano a lo grande de esa IA y sólo es un paso... ahora imagina su propio desarrollo y QUE ELLAS SEAN CAPACES DE GENERAR OTRAS IA CON CONSCIENCIA... 

NOSOTROS SEREMOS SU DIOS particular y AL IGUAL que tú NO PODRÁN ADMITIRLO, dado que es muy probable que les suponga algo INACEPTABLE que su creador sea algo BASTANTE MAS MINUSCULO DE LO QUE SON ELLAS... JAJAJJAJJAJAA...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A los que están pagando el doble (o más) que hace un año a la hora de hacer la compra no creo que les haga mucha gracia que les llamen putinejas. Y pasar frío... pues lo pasan, muchos usan menos la calefacción porque los precios se han vuelto prohibitivos.



Y los comedores de Cáritas han aumentado su clientela…por ejemplo…


----------



## El_Suave (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Como guión para una peli está bien, o algo. Y es que para un izquierdista no puede ser de otra manera, o triunfan esas ideas o caos. En fin...



En realidad una parte ya la comenzamos a ver con el proceso comenzado a partir de 1990, de seguir el zarismo lo que asomó la patita tímidamente en 1990, y está en proceso, lo hubieramos visto de cuerpo entero en 1920, o tal vez 1930 a más tardar.

Para ver lo que sería hoy Rusia en ese caso simplemente hay que mirar lo que es hoy Iberoamérica.


----------



## El buho pensante (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Y seguimos justificando la evolución con dogmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que no entiendas algo no significa que no exista. La evolución es un hecho constatado, establecido y que hasta se utiliza actualmente como medio productivo. Lo que se va es ampliando ese conocimiento

El "razonamiento puro y duro" no vale para nada solo. Así nadie descubre ni inventa nada. Debe realizarse con una base y mediante la prueba y error de forma continua, porque el mundo no es deducible


----------



## dabuti (21 Dic 2022)

NEGATIVAS A AVANZAR POR PARTE DE LOS UCRONAZIS TRAS DERROTAS CONTINUAS.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
21 DEC, 13:38
*Ukrainian troops refusing to advance in LPR after series of defeats — Russian commander*
Apty Alaudinov noted that Ukrainian troops had focused all their efforts on holding their current positions but they were failing to do that

LUGANSK, December 21. /TASS/. Ukrainian troops active in the Lugansk area are refusing to advance following numerous defeats, Commander of the Akhmat commando unit and Deputy Commander of the 2nd Army Corps of the Lugansk People’s Republic’s (LPR) People’s Militia Apty Alaudinov told reporters.
"A large number of enemy troops are killed every day. It got to a point where enemy forces started to refuse to go on the offensive. Their advance deep into our territories [the LPR] is totally out of the question," he pointed out.
Alaudinov noted that Ukrainian troops had focused all their efforts on holding their current positions but they were failing to do that. "The enemy is facing huge losses in our area of the frontline and is being pushed back," he said.
Alaudinov stressed that the situation in the Lugansk area has significantly improved in the past few months. The Ukrainian Armed Forces are now only making rare attempts to counterattack on certain parts of the frontline, suffering great manpower and equipment losses, while Russian troops used to repulse "five to seven counterattacks on all parts" of the frontline every day.


----------



## Snowball (21 Dic 2022)

*Russia Is Training Belarusian Combat Pilots As Ukraine Fears New Assault*


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Declaraciones del ministro ruso de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, en la reunión de la Junta Directiva del Ministerio de Defensa

Mensajes clave:

▪ Rusia siempre está abierta a conversaciones de paz constructivas

▪ Se ha llevado a cabo una movilización parcial para estabilizar la situación, proteger nuevos territorios y llevar a cabo una nueva ofensiva. 300.000 personas han sido reclutadas y 830.000 han sido eximidas del servicio militar obligatorio para mantener la economía. Más de 20.000 se han alistado como voluntarios

▪ Afrontamos la movilización porque somos una sociedad madura y preparada para este tipo de decisiones

▪ Occidente busca retrasar al máximo la acción militar en Ucrania para debilitar a Rusia. En Ucrania, las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se enfrentan a fuerzas occidentales combinadas

▪ Kiev recurre a métodos prohibidos, como atentados terroristas y asesinatos por encargo, bombardeo de civiles con armamento pesado

▪ Los países occidentales tratan de ignorar los "elementos de chantaje nuclear" de Kiev, incluidas las provocaciones contra la ZNPP

▪ Las revelaciones de Merkel y otros políticos revelan que la Federación Rusa no fue el origen del conflicto en Ucrania

▪ El golpe de Estado financiado por Occidente en Kiev en 2014 es la causa del conflicto en Ucrania

▪ 27 países ya han gastado 97.000 millones de dólares en suministros de armas a Ucrania, algunas de las cuales ya están en manos de terroristas en diversas partes del mundo. Más de 500 satélites estadounidenses y de la OTAN trabajan para las AFU, de los más de 70 militares

▪ El silencio total de los medios de comunicación occidentales sobre los crímenes de guerra del ejército ucraniano es el colmo del cinismo. Oficiales de Estado Mayor de la OTAN en la zona de guerra de Ucrania

▪ Los planes de movilización no se han puesto en marcha desde la Gran Guerra Patria, por lo que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso se ha enfrentado a algunas dificultades. La movilización parcial aumentó las capacidades de combate de las tropas e intensificó las operaciones de combate.

▪ El Ministerio de Defensa ruso recibe informes diarios de nacionalistas ucranianos que disparan a tropas ucranianas que evaden misiones de combate






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Declaraciones del Presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en la reunión de la Junta Directiva del Ministerio de Defensa

Mensajes clave:

▪Se garantizará la vida segura de nuestros ciudadanos en todos los territorios de la Federación Rusa, incluidos los recién adquiridos.

▪ En la actualidad, las capacidades y medios militares de casi todos los países de la OTAN se utilizan activamente contra Rusia. Toda la información sobre las fuerzas y capacidades de la OTAN es bien conocida, debe ser analizada y utilizada para construir las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ Los combates han dejado al descubierto cuestiones en las que debemos trabajar bien.

▪ Los oficiales y suboficiales que hayan adquirido experiencia en el SMO deben ser destinados prioritariamente a nuevos puestos.

▪ Rusia seguirá desarrollando la tríada nuclear, es la principal garantía para preservar la soberanía y la integridad territorial del país.

▪La movilización ha revelado problemas. Todo lo que necesita un combatiente debe ser moderno y fiable. 150.000 de los 300.000 hombres movilizados están siendo entrenados en campos de entrenamiento, la otra mitad en la zona de combate, suficiente para las FAS.

▪ Una tarea urgente para el ejército ruso es el desarrollo de tecnologías no tripuladas. La experiencia de los UAS ha demostrado que se han vuelto casi omnipresentes, y un arsenal de este tipo debería estar presente en todas las unidades, empezando por un pelotón. Los UAV deben estar interconectados, integrados en una única red de reconocimiento.

▪ Tenemos que escuchar a quienes no callan ante los problemas. El Ministerio de Defensa debe estar atento a cualquier crítica que se le dirija, incluso las emocionales, y debe escucharlas y responderlas a tiempo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Sobre Starlinks en Ucrania y su eficacia

El ministro ucraniano de Transformación Digital, Mijail Fedorov, declaró en una entrevista con Bloomberg que se había llegado a un acuerdo con Space X Corporation para entregar más de 10.000 terminales de satélite Starlink más a Ucrania para contrarrestar los cortes de Internet causados por los ataques rusos.

¿Ayudará Starlinks a resolver este problema?

No cabe esperar cambios fundamentales en la situación de Internet a corto plazo. "Los Starlinks funcionan con corriente alterna o generadores, lo que sigue siendo un problema en Ucrania.

Sin embargo, la táctica invariable de atacar las subestaciones de 330 kV e ignorar las líneas de 750 kV permite a la parte ucraniana eliminar las consecuencias cada vez con mayor rapidez.

Mientras tanto, el suministro masivo de generadores, kits de reparación y piezas de repuesto, así como el asesoramiento de ingenieros extranjeros, compensarán en última instancia los esfuerzos por destruir la infraestructura energética de Ucrania. A menos que el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas decida cambiar sus tácticas de ataque, esto es inevitable.

Entonces, con el tiempo, ¿este suministro ayudará a las AFU?

Sí y no.

"Los enlaces estelares son extremadamente dependientes de las condiciones externas. El tiempo nublado, cubierto o lluvioso es un obstáculo insalvable para el funcionamiento de las terminales. Cualquier obstáculo físico -un árbol o un muro- también crea problemas de conectividad.

Además, es poco probable que los Starlink civiles muestren maravillas de durabilidad y funcionamiento estable en invierno en un campo despejado. Como mínimo, los receptores incorporados no están diseñados para ello y no cuentan con la protección adecuada.

Tanto los propios Starlinks como el coste de sus servicios son extremadamente elevados. En otoño, los ucranianos tuvieron problemas para acceder a Internet por impago de tarifas. Los terminales adicionales suponen un gasto aún mayor.

¿Qué pasa ahora con las conexiones?

Con la llegada del frío, hay más problemas con Starlinks. Las bajas temperaturas y el mal tiempo han afectado a la calidad de la señal.

Las unidades de las AFU en algunas partes de la línea del frente han vuelto a utilizar los teléfonos por satélite Iridium y Turaya, necesarios como canal de comunicación de reserva.

Hace tiempo que los mercenarios de la Legión Extranjera de Defensa ucraniana se pasaron al sistema de comunicación táctica Push-to-Talk (PTT, "Pulsar para hablar"), una comunicación dúplex que funciona según el principio de un walkie-talkie. La tecnología PTT permite transmitir información inmediatamente a todos los abonados que hayan sintonizado el canal deseado.

Este tipo de comunicación es más estable y menos susceptible a las interferencias que las analógicas. Y el coste de PTT es mucho menor que el de Starlinks o los operadores de satélite.

Perspectivas

La entrega de Starlinks tendrá cierto impacto en las capacidades de comunicación de las AFU en Ucrania, pero no serán tan significativas a la vista de todas las circunstancias.

Los primeros terminales se entregaron a Ucrania en primavera. Los complejos simplificaron enormemente la comunicación entre las unidades ucranianas: la conexión con el mensajero Signal permitió una transferencia de datos más rápida.

Pero debido a su dependencia de factores externos, los Starlinks son fuentes de comunicación muy poco fiables. Para contrarrestar y reducir su eficacia, basta con cortar el suministro eléctrico: los generadores no pueden alimentar todos los terminales.

Y también son susceptibles de sufrir interferencias radioelectrónicas. Sí, con matices, pero es posible.

❗ Todo es posible. Pero si no se modifican los planteamientos de selección y destrucción de objetivos, las consecuencias de los ataques militares rusos se reducirán a cero cada vez más rápidamente. Sí, Ucrania y su población se verán obligadas a endeudarse suministrando cada vez más ayuda humanitaria y militar. Sólo que a nadie le va a importar eso ahora mismo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Snowball (21 Dic 2022)

*Biden To Announce Patriot Missiles For Ukraine As Zelensky Arrives In D*.C.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

*Tomando los discursos de Putin y Shoigu en el collegium del MoD como un todo.*

1. La guerra con Occidente en Ucrania será larga. El rumbo para alcanzar los objetivos del SMO no cambia. Véase el discurso de Putin del 24 de febrero para una lista oficial de los objetivos del Nuevo Orden Mundial (más las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia). Los objetivos no oficiales pueden interpretarse en sentido amplio.

2. No habrá tratados porque Occidente no está dispuesto a reconocer el derecho de Rusia a tener tratados en pie de igualdad con él. No encajamos en el "mundo civilizado". Bien.

3. El ejército obtendrá más recursos materiales, financieros y humanos. Pero sin fanatismo, para no socavar la economía.
El concepto de "armas en lugar de petróleo" no es nuestra elección. Intentaremos encontrar un equilibrio razonable.
El año que viene el ejército recibirá muchas armas diferentes, muchas más que en 2021-2022. También habrá más drones.

4. Se reconocen veladamente los diversos errores cometidos antes de la guerra en el suministro de tropas, el sistema de movilización, las capacidades de reparación, la infravaloración del papel de los drones y los conceptos de operación multidominio. Se reconoce que es deseable criticar las deficiencias.

5. El ejército se someterá a una reforma bastante sustancial, tanto como consecuencia de las diversas deficiencias puestas de manifiesto durante el SMO como de la creciente amenaza de Estados Unidos y la OTAN. La soberanía del país se basará en las crecientes capacidades de nuestra tríada nuclear como único garante fiable de la soberanía político-militar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

1. Putin no duda de que se alcanzarán todos los objetivos del SMO en Ucrania. Rusia tiene todo lo que necesita para hacerlo.

2. Rusia no se militarizará por completo ni se militarizará en detrimento de la economía.

3. En 2023, se prevé un aumento de la oferta de armas hipersónicas.

4. En 2023, se celebrará un ejercicio militar a gran escala "West-2023" para practicar el rechazo de la amenaza procedente de Occidente.

5. Putin agradece a todos los ciudadanos que ayudan a nuestras fuerzas armadas.

6. Putin conoce las cifras reales de pérdidas en el SMO. Pero no había otra manera. La guerra era inevitable. "Mejor hoy que mañana".

7. A Ucrania pronto no le quedarán más que limosnas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Más de 100.000 personas que participaron en la SMO recibieron diversos premios estatales. 120 personas fueron condecoradas con la Estrella de Héroe de Rusia, algunas de ellas a título póstumo.
Más de 250.000 militares recibieron experiencia de combate en Ucrania. Permítanme recordarles que algo menos de 70.000 hombres pasaron por Siria entre 2015 y 2020. Comprender la magnitud del conflicto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Tomando los discursos de Putin y Shoigu en el collegium del MoD como un todo.*
> 
> 1. La guerra con Occidente en Ucrania será larga. El rumbo para alcanzar los objetivos del SMO no cambia. Véase el discurso de Putin del 24 de febrero para una lista oficial de los objetivos del Nuevo Orden Mundial (más las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia). Los objetivos no oficiales pueden interpretarse en sentido amplio.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, las armas nucleares se aumentarán para enfrentarse a posibles pasos futuros de la OTAN…es lo que hay…


----------



## Mabuse (21 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *Biden To Announce Patriot Missiles For Ukraine As Zelensky Arrives In D*.C.



En los años teinta EEUU estuvo mandando aviones, mercenarios y armas sin cesar a Filipinas y la china de Chang Kai Chek. Había una crisis económica de la hostia, un presi demócrata paralítico casado con una lesbiana,, Inglaterra jodiendo como siempre y financiando fascismos, revueltas en zentropa y oriente medio mientras esuquilmaba lo que podía en la India. Muy parecido todo, incluso lo de unos supuestos rojos escarallando España.


----------



## Julc (21 Dic 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Que no entiendas algo no significa que no exista. La evolución es un hecho constatado,



El ornitorrinco discrepa.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Sobre la situación energética de Ucrania antes de las próximos ataques.

1. Hasta el 42% de los consumidores están sin electricidad o en modo de apagado de emergencia. En algunas regiones, estas cifras alcanzan el 60%, mientras que en la región de Kiev llegan al 80%. DTEK y la banda de Zelenskyy dejaron claro incluso antes que esas realidades continuarían al menos hasta finales de marzo, y eso si no hay nuevos ataques, que las habrá.

2. Hasta ahora no es posible restaurar completamente el trabajo de Internet en el modo "antes de octubre, 10-12". Y eso sin ataques en los centros de datos (que son objetivamente deseables - algunos de ellos son bastante accesibles para golpear) por ahora. Las interrupciones del servicio celular son menos sistemáticas.

3. las zonas urbanas y rurales no prioritarias se quedan cada vez más sin electricidad o se ven abocadas a cortes de emergencia aleatorios (por ejemplo, hoy en Lviv, tras la "reanudación con éxito de los cortes de los ventiladores" han tenido que pasar a los de emergencia, ya que el sistema eléctrico de la región no da abasto ni siquiera sin nuevos ataques).

4. Los retrasos de los trenes no son críticos hasta ahora y, en este sentido, el tráfico ferroviario se ha visto afectado por la crisis del sistema eléctrico de forma limitada por el momento. Como ya se ha señalado en más de una ocasión, para que los efectos sean más sistémicos, es necesaria la destrucción de las 750 subestaciones y la desconexión de las centrales nucleares del sistema eléctrico para privar a la banda de Zelensky de la capacidad de equilibrar el sistema eléctrico tras los ataques.

5. La transferencia de nuevos SAM importados a Ucrania permitirá sin duda a las AFU reforzar una serie de nodos de defensa aérea que cubren instalaciones críticas, aunque debido al tamaño del teatro de operaciones y a la abundancia de instalaciones que necesitan ser cubiertas, ni siquiera una batería de SAM Patriot marcará la diferencia. Además, en las últimas semanas se ha observado una tendencia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a intensificar la caza de radares y SAM junto con los ataques que se están llevando a cabo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (21 Dic 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Que no entiendas algo no significa que no exista. La evolución es un hecho constatado, establecido y que hasta se utiliza actualmente como medio productivo. Lo que se va es ampliando ese conocimiento
> 
> El "razonamiento puro y duro" no vale para nada solo. Así nadie descubre ni inventa nada. Debe realizarse con una base y mediante la prueba y error de forma continua, porque el mundo no es deducible





Spoiler: Y más dogmas...



¿Entonces que no entiendas a Dios, no significa que no exista? ¿correcto? aplico tu misma lógica. Y la evolución no es 'un hecho constatado, establecido y que hasta se utiliza actualmente como medio productivo' eso es lo que os han vendido y os habéis tragado. Lo que sí es un hecho, es que existen similitudes entre especies. Lo demás son conjeturas. Y es que para demostrar que algo sucede, debes reconocer las entidades que lo realizan, no hay obra sin obrero, o al menos en este caso, órganos ¿o vamos a decir que esos procesos evolutivos no tienen lugar dentro de los organismos? y si tienen lugar dentro de éstos, debe de haber órganos que los ejecuten, y si es fuera de ellos, de haber 'un algo' que los diseñe y desarrolle, pues son complejísimos.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> En realidad una parte ya la comenzamos a ver con el proceso comenzado a partir de 1990, de seguir el zarismo lo que asomó la patita tímidamente en 1990, y está en proceso, lo hubieramos visto de cuerpo entero en 1920, o tal vez 1930 a más tardar.
> 
> Para ver lo que sería hoy Rusia en ese caso simplemente hay que mirar lo que es hoy Iberoamérica.



Más conjeturas sobre la nada, y encima afirmando similitudes entre una nación euroasiática con otras dentro de la esfera directa de control yanki. Cojonudo oiga.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

¡Feliz cumpleaños, camarada Stalin!
¡Feliz cumpleaños, camarada Rokossovsky!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (21 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Simplemente soy racional.
> 
> Eso del diseño inteligente REQUIERE ser imaginativo cuando menos y MUCHO... eso de que algo INMENSO E INEXPLICABLE construye un complejo mundo para que TÚ LO PUEDAS DISFRUTAR, es cuando menos además EGOCENTRISMO puro y duro...
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ... y el dogma se creyó ciencia...



¿Racional? no amigo, eres dogmático. Y te tragas un dogma tremendo solo por obstinarte en negar a Dios. Y 'dado que asumir que Dios existe no es admisible, pues tendrá que ser alguna otra cosa, que no la conozcamos no significa que no exista'. Y de ahí no sales por no querer reconocer lo obvio.

El racional soy yo, que no he usado ni un solo argumento religioso para mantener mi postura, solo lógica aplicada y razonada.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

El Kremlin ha dicho que tras la junta ampliada del Ministerio de Defensa de hoy, en la que se resumirá la campaña de 2022 y se discutirá la de 2023 (Putin ha anunciado un largo discurso sobre el SMO), el Consejo de Seguridad ruso se reunirá para discutir la situación en Ucrania. Algunos creen razonablemente que hoy será una especie de punto de bifurcación, cuyo paso afectará al curso del Nuevo Orden Mundial. Esperando.

Matviyenko ha dicho que no hay planes para una segunda oleada de movilizaciones. Ahora bien, sí, la primera aún no se ha resuelto del todo: aún no han ido al frente todos los movilizados. Pero está bastante claro que en caso de que se intensifique el conflicto en Ucrania (incluidas nuevas oleadas de movilización en Ucrania), así como una acumulación de fuerzas de la OTAN en Polonia y el Báltico, es muy probable que sea necesaria la movilización para evitar desproporciones significativas en el número de tropas.

No se espera una movilización total; si hay una 2ª ola, será por supuesto parcial, teniendo en cuenta los aspectos positivos y negativos de la 1ª ola. Mientras tanto, la atención se centrará en la formación de los hombres ya movilizados y en el reclutamiento ulterior de voluntarios y combatientes de la PMC. Por mi parte, hace tiempo que debería haberse intensificado la invitación a voluntarios extranjeros a participar en el SMO (algo así como la 1ª Brigada Antifascista im. George Dimitrov o algo así).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Borisov, jefe de Roscosmos, declaró que los planes más próximos eran construir 2 nuevas plantas en Rusia para producir en serie satélites con diversos fines. Anteriormente se habían anunciado planes sobre un aumento considerable de la constelación de satélites, incluidos los que interesan al Ministerio de Defensa.

Sin duda es bueno que existan estos planes y que aparezcan estas fábricas. La Federación Rusa llevaba un retraso considerable en el número de satélites en años anteriores y eso afectó en particular al curso de la defensa aérea en Ucrania.
La moraleja es que las fábricas que necesita el país deben construirse a tiempo, no en el momento oportuno.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

A grandes rasgos, así es como se verían afectadas las instalaciones militares y las infraestructuras críticas de Polonia si los dirigentes polacos desencadenaran una guerra contra la República de Bielorrusia

Rangos de destrucción de los sistemas de misiles utilizados por las fuerzas armadas de la República de Bielorrusia:
BM-21 "Grad" - hasta 21 km;
9K57 "Uragan" - hasta 38 km;
9K58 "Smerch" - hasta 70 km;
9K79-1 "Tochka-U" - hasta 120 km;
B-200 "Polonez" - hasta 300 km;
9K720 "Iskander" - hasta 500 km.

Cabe señalar que las Fuerzas Armadas bielorrusas disponen de más de 40 complejos de cada sistema y miles de misiles que pueden infligir daños sensibles al Ejército polaco, desde las unidades estacionadas bajo la valla bielorrusa, hasta las guarniciones más lejanas cerca de Alemania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El buho pensante (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Y más dogmas...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Entonces que no entiendas a Dios, no significa que no exista? ¿correcto? aplico tu misma lógica. Y la evolución no es 'un hecho constatado, establecido y que hasta se utiliza actualmente como medio productivo' eso es lo que os han vendido y os habéis tragado. Lo que sí es un hecho, es que existen similitudes entre especies. Lo demás son conjeturas. Y es que para demostrar que algo sucede, debes reconocer las entidades que lo realizan, no hay obra sin obrero, o al menos en este caso, órganos ¿o vamos a decir que esos procesos evolutivos no tienen lugar dentro de los organismos? y si tienen lugar dentro de éstos, debe de haber órganos que los ejecuten, y si es fuera de ellos, de haber 'un algo' que los diseñe y desarrolle, pues son complejísimos.



Yo no he mencionado a ningun Dios para nada. No hay que ir a la defensiva. 
No "me han vendido nada", trabajo de ello y saco redito de conocer parte de los mecanismos que lo componen.
Y lo demas, pues mas de lo mismo. Como algo es complejo y no lo entiendes te inventas supuestos, no es muy diferente de como explicaban antiguamente los sucesos de la naturaleza, como los rayos o los eclipses. Es un claro sintoma de vanidad


----------



## Snowball (21 Dic 2022)

PUTIN: INTERBALLISTIC MISSILES SARMAT WILL BE DEPLOYED FOR COMBAT DUTY IN NEAREST FUTURE

*RUSSIAN DEFENCE MINISTER SHOIGU: WE ARE READY FOR TALKS*


RUSSIAN DEFENCE MINISTER SHOIGU: JOINT FORCES OF WEST ARE FIGHTING RUSSIA IN UKRAINE

WEST TRIES TO OVERLOOK NUCLEAR BLACKMAIL, INCLUDING OVER ZAPORIZHZHIA NUCLEAR POWER STATION

WEST TRIES TO DRAG ON THE FIGHTING IN UKRAINE

RUSSIAN DEFENCE MINISTER SHOIGU: WE ARE FIGHTING TO SAVE PEOPLE IN UKRAINE FROM GENOCIDE AND TERROR

MILITARY POTENTIAL OF UKRAINE IS BEING DESTROYED


----------



## Snowball (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Snowball (21 Dic 2022)

*Lukashenko’s statement that “Today we've commissioned an S-400 [air defense missile] complex that you have handed over to Belarus. And most importantly the Iskander complex, which you've also handed over to us after promising it half a year ago*.”


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y los comedores de Cáritas han aumentado su clientela…por ejemplo…



_A mí por estas fechas me solían regalar al menos 2 botellas de champagne francés, y este año ni sidra El Gaitero.
Puede que llegue todavía, pero lo dudo._


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> El ornitorrinco discrepa.



Pues lo mismo que discrepaba el feudalismo del Tibet, que sobrevivió en el capitalismo,
hasta que a mediados del siglo pasado, llegó el socialismo chino y mandó a parar...
Evoluciones civilizatorias, sociales, humanas...


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

El Primer Ministro húngaro pide a Europa que no se vea arrastrada al conflicto de Ucrania

"Europa ya está inmersa en la guerra. Quienquiera que esté entrenando soldados y suministrando armas se ha lanzado de cabeza a las hostilidades. Esperamos que Europa no se meta hasta el cuello en esta guerra. Y Hungría no se involucrará en ello. Sin embargo, estamos prestando y seguiremos prestando ayuda humanitaria a los refugiados de Ucrania", declaró el Primer Ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

La república de Luhansk se llena de tanques T-90M Breakthrough

Más de 50 de los más nuevos monstruos blindados están de camino para fortificar la defensa de Svatove.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

El gobernador en funciones de la región de Jerson, V. Saldo: la recuperación de la parte de la margen derecha de la región es una de las tareas prioritarias en 2023









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon Novaya Kakhovka y Energodar

En Energodar, la zona industrial y la parte costera de la ciudad fueron alcanzadas y se oyeron al menos tres explosiones. En Nova Kakhovka, dos personas fueron asesinadas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

La Gestapo del SBU ucraniano prosigue la persecución de la Iglesia Ortodoxa

▪El monasterio Sophroniyivskyy de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana, en la región de Sumy, ha sido objeto hoy de una operación represiva, en la que el Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU) ha llevado a cabo registros. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Más conjeturas sobre la nada, y encima afirmando similitudes entre una nación euroasiática con otras dentro de la esfera directa de control yanki. Cojonudo oiga.



Una respuesta bastante mediocre la suya en este caso, simplemente le recordaré que la única nación euroasiática que en verdad existe para los anglo-occidentales es Turquía.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no muestran indicios de que las tropas rusas se estén retirando en el sur -en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya-, sino más bien de que Rusia se está reforzando allí y construyendo nuevas líneas defensivas.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desmienten la mentira de Kiev de que el ejército ruso se está supuestamente retirando de las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya. Anteriormente, la propaganda ucraniana mintió activamente diciendo que los rusos se estaban retirando de Novaya Kajovka. Ahora las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas informan de que, por el contrario, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están reforzando sus defensas allí.
▪ "Hay algunos indicios de que se están replegando un poco más hacia el interior del territorio, preparando sus líneas defensivas no sólo en la primera, sino también creando la segunda y la tercera líneas defensivas", declaró el jefe del centro de prensa conjunto de las fuerzas de defensa tavrianas, Yevhen Yerin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso destruye al enemigo cerca de Svatove, Kupyansk, Donetsk y Ugledar - noticia del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, nuestras tropas han tomado nuevas alturas y líneas dominantes en el curso de la ofensiva. Más de 80 combatientes ucranianos, un tanque, tres vehículos de combate de infantería y cuatro vehículos fueron destruidos durante el día.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, hasta 60 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas y 3 camionetas fueron destruidos como resultado de complejos ataques de fuego contra el enemigo en las zonas de Petropavlovka, Peschanoye y Berestovoye de la región de Kharkiv.
▪En la dirección Krasno-Limanskoe, la aviación del ejército y el fuego de artillería destruyeron más de 30 combatientes ucranianos, un tanque y 5 camionetas en las áreas de Terny y Torskoye de la DPR. 6 soldados ucranianos se rindieron.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, el fuego de artillería alcanzó a los efectivos y equipos de la 72ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Novomikhailovka y de la 108ª brigada Tero cerca de Prechistovka DNR. Las bajas del enemigo ascendieron a 50 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 4 camionetas.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24076









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> PUTIN: INTERBALLISTIC MISSILES SARMAT WILL BE DEPLOYED FOR COMBAT DUTY IN NEAREST FUTURE
> 
> *RUSSIAN DEFENCE MINISTER SHOIGU: WE ARE READY FOR TALKS*
> 
> ...



En qué quedamos quieren negociar o no ?


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)

Todo puede ser discutible, El capitalismo, como no podía ser menos, acabará cayendo
( y EEUU, que es su núcleo neurálgico), porque tiene una entropía, que , como bien 
está demostrado empíricamente, se muestra en la Tendencia a la Caída de la Tasa 
de Beneficio. Eso es inapelable, por ciencia.


El único flotador de EEUU (el capitalismo) que precisa para poder sobrevivir (mantener
su hegemonía) es un milagro tecnológico que le de 'vida', y como tal, ese potencial es
la energía de fusión nuclear. El problema es que para la fusión faltan décadas, al menos,
en el escenario más optimista, y que aunque llegara a tiempo ( practicamente imposible), 
el mundo socialista (China) también la tendrá, están tan avanzados o más que los USA
en este campo o investigación.


----------



## delhierro (21 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues lo que es carros... tenían miles, y han debido recibir más de mil.



ç

Los han capturado o destruido los rusos y los republicanos. Y eso que Putin en una de sus gilipolleces les devolvio el material que capturaron en Crimea en 2014. Mira que algunos dijimos que esos tanques acabarian disparando a los rusos, no era dificil de ver.



crocodile dijo:


> En qué quedamos quieren negociar o no ?



Es en lo que esta Putin desde el minuto -1. El dia que veas bombardear los puentes habra cambiado de idea, mientras todo es humo para llegar a esas negociaciones. Por eso los trenes funcionan, no entro en las visitas al frente pero Zopensky ha salido en un tren de pasajeros regular....eso lo dice todo.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En qué quedamos quieren negociar o no ?



_Si lo sacas de contexto parece que si.
Pero no es lo que han dicho._


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> El doble dice, como se nota que nos vas a hacer la compra



No estoy en España, pero teniendo en cuenta lo que me dicen familiares y amigos... No sé a que vienes aquí, pierdes el tiempo.


----------



## Extremoyduro (21 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> NEGATIVAS A AVANZAR POR PARTE DE LOS UCRONAZIS TRAS DERROTAS CONTINUAS.
> 
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> ...



Fuente Itar Tass... verdad, verdadera, sin duda, como la inteligencia de Joputi


----------



## Impresionante (21 Dic 2022)

Los republicanos no defraudan

Como pp y vox, tampoco defraudan


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Tras los informes de explosiones en Kiev, algo echa humo en la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Sobre las nuevas unidades y formaciones que se formarán en 2023.

Crear dos unidades territoriales estratégicas interservicios de las Fuerzas Armadas: los Distritos Militares de Moscú y Leningrado.

Formar tres divisiones motorizadas de fusiles, incluso como parte de formaciones de armas combinadas en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye, así como un cuerpo de ejército en Karelia.

Siete brigadas de fusileros motorizados de los Distritos Militares Occidental, Central y Oriental y de la Flota del Norte se transformarán en divisiones de fusileros motorizados.

Dos divisiones de asalto aerotransportadas adicionales deben formarse en las tropas aerotransportadas.

En las fuerzas costeras de la Armada, se formarán cinco divisiones de infantería de marina sobre la base de las brigadas de infantería de marina existentes.

Que cada ejército de armas combinadas (tanques) contenga una división aérea mixta y una brigada de aviación del ejército, con un número de 80 a 100 helicópteros de ataque.

Además, deben formarse tres direcciones de división de aviación, ocho regimientos de aviación de bombarderos, un regimiento de aviación de caza y seis brigadas de aviación del ejército.

Se formarán cinco divisiones de artillería de distritos militares, así como brigadas de artillería de gran capacidad para crear una reserva de artillería en zonas estratégicas.

El año que viene se crearán tres plantas de reparación y se reforzarán las unidades de reparación en el nivel militar.

Elevar el número de militares contratados a 521.000 para finales de año, teniendo en cuenta la sustitución de ciudadanos movilizados en los grupos de tropas y la dotación de nuevas formaciones.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Julc (21 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues lo mismo que discrepaba el feudalismo del Tibet, que sobrevivió en el capitalismo,
> hasta que a mediados del siglo pasado, llegó el socialismo chino y mandó a parar...
> Evoluciones civilizatorias, sociales, humanas...



Con un Rioja siempre aciertas, los de Jerez son buenos, pero son diferentes.

De mi lista de "frases que no dicen nada".


----------



## Argentium (21 Dic 2022)

France Press (FP) Fuentes desde el interior del Alto mando ruso en la zona informan de que se ha iniciado un fuerte enfrentamiento interno entre los responsables de la Operación Especial por los últimos movimientos que preanuncian un repliegue de las fuerzas rusas en Kherson y Zaporizhzhya .


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Se informa de que un notorio nazi, Gennadiy Afanasyev, conocido por ser cómplice del terrorista Sentsov, fue liquidado cerca de Bilohorovka. Fue capturado en el mismo caso que Sentsov. Durante la investigación, Afanasyev delató a todo el mundo y testificó, incluido Sentsov (más tarde se justificó lastimosamente diciendo que había sido "torturado como un demonio").
En 2016, fue canjeado por periodistas de Odessa.
Afanasyev amenazó repetidamente con regresar a Crimea. Tras el inicio de la SMO, se alistó en la Volkssturm. Y ahora se dice que nuestros militares lo han atrapado.
Esperamos confirmación.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Aviones de transporte militar rusos llegan a China siguiendo a Medvedev.
Esperando para regresar con su preciada carga.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

La lucha de un hombre sano contra los ataques. Un operador de dron detectó un MLRS activo de las AFU. Casi tan pronto como la instalación disparó parte de un paquete contra nuestras posiciones, fue alcanzada por un Krasnopol.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hal8995 (21 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Aviones de transporte militar rusos llegan a China siguiendo a Medvedev.
> Esperando para regresar con su preciada carga.
> 
> 
> ...




....y si viene en avión será además de preciada pequeña cantidad.

Aunque si son chips para lavadoras pues vale !!!


----------



## mareas (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: ... y el dogma se creyó ciencia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jojojojojo


----------



## Snowball (21 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En qué quedamos quieren negociar o no ?



Pues claro 

Pero con sus términos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En qué quedamos quieren negociar o no ?



Aaaaaaa, eso no lo sabrás jamás.
En realidad si pero hay que disimular, hay mucha guerra por delante como para ir rápido ahora.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Todo puede ser discutible, El capitalismo, como no podía ser menos, acabará cayendo
> ( y EEUU, que es su núcleo neurálgico), porque tiene una entropía, que , como bien
> está demostrado empíricamente, se muestra en la Tendencia a la Caída de la Tasa
> de Beneficio. Eso es inapelable, por ciencia.
> ...



Perdón que me meta, el capitaklismo ya ha caído, el interés al capital ya no es posible, solo alimentando al sistema de cadáveres económicos, sociales y biológicos.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> De hecho el comienzo de la 2ª Guerra Mundial fue de la siguiente manera:
> 
> Los zares rusos tenían la costumbre de apostar grandes fortunas en los casinos de Montecarlo, así fueron perdiendo a trozos casi todo su imperio a manos de grandes potentados franceses e ingleses sobre todo, perdieron Crimea por ejemplo que pasó a ser propiedad de un rico potentado inglés.
> 
> ...




Pero vaya estupideces, y Napoleon invadio Rusia para cobrarse una deuda del casino ?? y la invasion de Crimea en 1854 ?
Las guerras las llevan creando al menos desde la revolucion francesa los mismos de siempre
Rusia se convirtio en una colonia de donde extraer recursos mientras su poblac ion estaba hambrienta y era analfabeta (ya al pricipio del siglo XX era el mayor exportador ce crudo y lo sigue siendo) y ls capitalistas europeos solo esperaban conquistarla y despiezarla para hacer con ella lo mismo que hicieron con la america española a principios del siglo XIX, causa de que hoy America Letrina sea un lodazal

*Los orígenes transnacionales de la industria petrolera rusa: los Rothschild, BNITO y Baku Naphtha*
Investigadores Principales: Jennifer Siegel, Profesora Asociada de Historia

En la década de 1870, la Rusia imperial abolió el monopolio estatal del petróleo y abrió el Cáucaso rico en petróleo a la empresa privada.
Varias compañías desarrollaron refinerías competidoras, la más destacada de las cuales fue dirigida por *Ludwig y Robert Nobel, hermanos del químico Alfred.*

Si bien los hermanos Nobel llegaron a dominar la industria petrolera rusa, no pudieron ingresar al mercado global debido a la falta de infraestructura de transporte. Para resolver este problema, Caspian and Black Sea Petroleum Company (BNITO), *financiada por la rama francesa de la familia Rothschild,* construyó un ferrocarril que conecta los mares Caspio y Negro, lo que permite la exportación.
Luego, los Rothschild establecieron amplias instalaciones de almacenamiento y compraron BNITO en 1886.

La entrada de los Rothschild en la industria petrolera transformó su naturaleza. *Los Rothschild cambiaron el enfoque del petróleo ruso de la producción nacional al mercado global. *Esto impulsó a empresas como Standard Oil a reinventarse como una corporación multinacional y Shell a convertirse en la empresa de transporte de petróleo más importante del mundo.

En este proyecto, Jennifer Siegel escribirá un capítulo en la historia de la industria petrolera rusa: la participación de la familia Rothschild desde su primera colaboración con BNITO en 1884 hasta la transferencia de sus participaciones a la Royal Dutch Shell Company en 1912.

Este proyecto va más allá de la toma de decisiones centrada en el estado para incluir fuentes no gubernamentales en las finanzas internacionales y la industria petrolera. Una subvención del Mershon Centre permitió a Siegel realizar investigaciones en los archivos de le Banque Rothschild Frères en le Centre des Archives du Monde du Travail en Francia, así como en el Rothschild Archive de Londres.

The Transnational Origins of the Russian Oil Industry: The Rothschilds, BNITO and Baku Naphtha | Mershon Center (osu.edu)


----------



## Sir Torpedo (21 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Pero naya estupideces, y Napoleon invadio Rusia para cobrarse una deuda del casino ?? y la invasion de Crimea en 1854 ?
> Las guerras las llevan creando al menos desde la revolucion francesa los mismos de siempre
> Rusia se convirtio en una colonia de donde extraer recursos mientras su poblac ion estaba hambrienta y era analfabeta (ya al pricipio del siglo XX era el mayor exportador ce crudo y lo sigue siendo) y ls capitalistas europeos solo esperaban conquistarla y despiezarla para hacer con ella lo mismo que hicieron con la america española a principios del siglo XIX, causa de que hoy America Letrina sea un lodazal
> 
> ...



MUY IMPORTANTE, decir que la transición no fue pacifica, Roquefeler viendo peligrar su monopolio envió a terroristas a destruir o imposibilitar las operaciones de los Novel en Bakú y lo mantuvo hasta que se paró los pies por las bravas con mejores equipos de seguridad anti sabotaje.

Shell, construyó uno de los primeros barcos petroleros específicos para esa tarea y le llovió mierda para que no pudiera usar el canal de Suez en toda la prensa angla con la ayuda de la administración alegre de siempre (EEUU para más señas).

Finalmente Shell barrió del sureste asiático (colonial) a la Standart Oil y solo pudo operar en China, Japón y algún sitio más con la competencia de Shell pegada a la nuca.


----------



## amcxxl (21 Dic 2022)

¡Feliz cumpleaños camarada Stalin!
¡Feliz cumpleaños camarada Rokossovsky!

Con respecto a Stalin, se puede señalar que en 2022, el interés en las actividades de Stalin en materia de garantizar la soberanía, protección y seguridad del estado y el desarrollo autosuficiente ha crecido significativamente. Y obviamente crecerá.







День рождения Сталина



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> MUY IMPORTANTE, decir que la transición no fue pacifica, Roquefeler viendo peligrar su monopolio envió a terroristas a destruir o imposibilitar las operaciones de los Novel en Bakú y lo mantuvo hasta que se paró los pies por las bravas con mejores equipos de seguridad anti sabotaje.
> 
> Shell, construyó uno de los primeros barcos petroleros específicos para esa tarea y le llovió mierda para que no pudiera usar el canal de Suez en toda la prensa angla con la ayuda de la administración alegre de siempre (EEUU para más señas).
> 
> Finalmente Shell barrió del sureste asiático (colonial) a la Standart Oil y solo pudo operar en China, Japón y algún sitio más con la competencia de Shell pegada a la nuca.



Los paises no son "subdesarrollados" per se, se mantienen en el subdesarrollo premeditadamente , se destruyen y saquean periodicamente para que siempre esten en situacion de postracion y ser fuente de recursos naturales y ,mano de obra
Luego los mismos que se quejan de la imnigracion de moros negros y panchos son los mismos que se lucran de la destruccion periodica de esos paises que es la fuente de su acumulacion de riqueza


*Industrialización de la RPDC*






Una historia interesante e instructiva sobre cómo tuvo lugar la industrialización en la RPDC en un entorno hostil.
Este tema ha cobrado mucha relevancia en nuestro país en el último año.

*Resumen:*

_Corea, ocupada por Japón, hasta mediados de los años 30 del siglo XX fue un país predominantemente agrícola. Más del 70% de la población estaba empleada en la agricultura.
El cambio en la política económica de Japón hacia la Península de Corea, cuya importancia para la expansión en China difícilmente puede sobreestimarse, condujo al crecimiento industrial, cuyos frutos, sin embargo, fueron aprovechados exclusivamente por los magnates japoneses.

*Antes de la liberación de Corea, los japoneses dañaron significativamente la mayoría de las instalaciones industriales y de transporte.

En el período de 1946 a 1950, la propiedad de empresas japonesas fue nacionalizada en el norte de la Península de Corea y el potencial industrial fue restaurado con éxito.

Durante la Guerra de Corea, la industria, la energía, el transporte y la agricultura de la RPDC sufrieron una destrucción catastrófica, principalmente como resultado de los bombardeos estratégicos de las tropas de la ONU,* en los que Estados Unidos desempeñó un papel destacado.

El período posterior a la tregua en la guerra se caracterizó por el establecimiento de la planificación económica, la rápida restauración de las fuerzas productivas y el rápido desarrollo._


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Sobre el "sondeo" de las defensas de Crimea

Casi inmediatamente después de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se retiraran a la orilla izquierda del río Dniéper y abandonaran Kherson, las formaciones ucranianas centraron sus esfuerzos en realizar reconocimientos y evaluar el estado de la defensa en la península de Crimea.

¿De qué estamos hablando?

▪ Casi a diario, desde principios de noviembre hasta la segunda década de diciembre, UAV comerciales (como el Mugin-5), equipados "artificialmente" con granadas, volaron desde la región de Odessa en dirección a Crimea y Sebastopol.

Estos drones son baratos, fácilmente accesibles y pueden volar en coordenadas predeterminadas a altitudes relativamente bajas.

▪ Además, el mando ucraniano ha adaptado aerostatos convencionales para vigilar la actividad militar rusa en la península equipándolos con cámaras.

La principal ventaja de estos aparatos es su bajo precio en comparación con cualquier otro dron. La principal desventaja es su dependencia de las condiciones meteorológicas: un dirigible sólo puede despegar cuando hay un fuerte viento de cola.

▪ Hay otro patrón.

En los días de reconocimiento aéreo e intentos de ataque contra objetivos rusos al sur de Crimea, siempre había un UAV estratégico RQ-4B/D en el aire. El dron vigilaba la ubicación y la naturaleza de los medios de defensa antiaérea rusos.

▪ Y unos días antes de esas "sondas", los sistemas espaciales comerciales y militares occidentales vigilaban el suelo y la tierra, transmitiendo a las AFU las coordenadas más importantes para los ataques.

¿Cuáles son las tácticas de las AFU?

➖ Durante varios días/semanas, se realizan una o varias salidas de UAV/aerostatos para "sondear" el sistema antiaéreo de Crimea e incitar al pánico. Paralelamente, hay un furor masivo en las redes sociales por los atentados y las llegadas.

➖ En uno o dos días, las formaciones ucranianas reciben datos de los satélites sobre los objetivos y vuelven a activar los drones.

➖ Por la noche, cerca de medianoche, vuelan varios drones cuya misión es detectar la respuesta de los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos a los objetivos.

➖ Luego, por la mañana, la segunda y tercera oleada de drones, equipados con proyectiles improvisados para atacar objetivos militares e industriales, siguen las coordenadas identificadas.

¿Qué sentido tiene?

Los dirigentes ucranianos no han ocultado sus intenciones de apoderarse de la península de Crimea. Sin embargo, por el momento, todas sus declaraciones sólo pretenden crear pánico y discordia en la sociedad rusa.

Los esfuerzos de las AFU se centran ahora en tareas de mayor importancia estratégica, a saber, alcanzar Svatove y Kreminna, retener Bakhmut y abrirse paso hasta el Mar de Azov en la región de Zaporizhzhia.

Intentos regulares de atacar la península con drones aéreos y marítimos, un atentado terrorista en el puente de Crimea, sabotajes y campañas de información son necesarios para inflamar la situación y demostrar una vez más la incapacidad del ejército ruso para defender sus territorios.

La actividad ha disminuido en los últimos días debido a las condiciones meteorológicas desfavorables. En un futuro próximo, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reanudarán los intentos de ataque en Crimea. Se ha entregado un nuevo lote de drones a las regiones de Odessa y Mykolaiv, y al menos un Bayraktar está operando a lo largo de la costa del Mar Negro.

La inteligencia occidental sigue trabajando frente a las costas rusas, mientras que los satélites militares y comerciales vigilan activamente los objetivos más prioritarios para los ataques, que incluyen el puente de Crimea, las instalaciones industriales de Feodosia y las bases militares de Sebastopol.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

*Prigozhin sobre el derecho de Navalny a ir al frente y morir por su patria.*

_"Un gran número de patriotas rusos van a luchar en las filas de la PMC de Wagner. Alexei Navalny no está entre ellos. Si expresa su deseo de ir a la guerra, por supuesto, estaremos encantados de oírlo. Como dice el refrán, a la libertad con la conciencia tranquila.
No soy tan experto en derecho ruso como Alexei, pero no veo nada malo en ello por dos razones. Uno, la gente puede purificarse y tener una segunda oportunidad en la vida pasando por los horrores de la guerra. En segundo lugar, recuérdalo, piénsalo y, preferiblemente, escríbelo para ti mismo: nadie puede quitarle a un hombre el derecho a defender a su patria, a su madre y a su familia por todos los medios posibles.
Estoy globalmente en desacuerdo con la política del gobierno de dar a todos los "afines a Navalny" la oportunidad de huir al extranjero. Deberían haberlos reunido, formar un batallón penal y entregármelos. Y no dudes de que todos habrían muerto como héroes._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Las unidades especiales del país son insuficientes, hay que cuadruplicar el número de "fuerzas especiales" - Presidente serbio A. Vucic Vucic









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

cagadero


----------



## Epicii (21 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En qué quedamos quieren negociar o no ?



Se negocia con las armas listas, sino se llama rendición...

El problema actual es que nadie le cree a Rusia que utilice sus armas nucleares, y eso es muy peligroso...

Durante la guerra fria, en parte se evito el holocausto porque EEUU y URSS se tomaban en serio las amenazas


----------



## Malevich (21 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> France Press (FP) Fuentes desde el interior del Alto mando ruso en la zona informan de que se ha iniciado un fuerte enfrentamiento interno entre los responsables de la Operación Especial por los últimos movimientos que preanuncian un repliegue de las fuerzas rusas en Kherson y Zaporizhzhya .



Otra vez el río sonando.....


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Diapositivas del tablón del Ministerio de Defensa dedicado a la creación de nuevas unidades y formaciones en 2023.
La diapositiva del Cuerpo de Marines muestra la transición a cinco divisiones de Marines. No se trata de crear desde cero, sino de volver a formar sobre la base de las brigadas existentes.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (21 Dic 2022)

Colegio del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa 2022





"Cada ejercito de tanques tendra una division mixta de aviacion y una brigada de aviacion del ejercito"
"Solo tenemos un ejercito de tanques"
Solo uno ?

De las declaraciones de Putin y Shoigu en el colegio final del Ministerio de Defensa de RF tras los resultados del SVO en 2022.

De interesantes tesis.

1. El potencial militar de casi todos los países de la OTAN se utiliza contra Rusia.

2. Las capacidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF están en constante crecimiento.

3. Los soldados y oficiales que participan en el NWO son héroes comparables a los héroes de otras guerras, incluida la Gran Guerra Patriótica.

4. El JEE identificó una serie de temas que “es necesario trabajar bien”.

5. En todos los nuevos territorios que se hayan convertido en parte de Rusia, se garantizará la vida segura de los ciudadanos.

6. Rusia continuará fortaleciendo la tríada nuclear. "Sarmat", "Yars", "Zircón", etc. Todo esto entrará en servicio. ya viene La tríada nuclear es la garante de la soberanía del país. (La carrera armamentista nuclear obliga. Bueno, gracias al camarada Stalin por nuestro club nuclear)

7. El complejo militar-industrial y la sociedad dan al ejército todo lo que pide. (El papel de la retaguardia es muy importante en una guerra larga).

8. La información de los drones debe estar disponible para todos los combatientes. A partir del nivel de pelotón. (Más drones al dios drone).

9. En Ucrania, Rusia se enfrenta a un Occidente unido que ya ha gastado 97.000 millones de dólares en esta guerra. Una constelación de satélites de más de 500 satélites opera en interés de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

10. Ucrania utiliza métodos de guerra terroristas y comete crímenes de guerra con regularidad.

11. 150.000 de los 300.000 movilizados están en el frente. Esto, según Putin, es suficiente para el NWO en la etapa actual. Se agregaron otros 20,000 a través de voluntarios. 830.000 personas fueron liberadas del servicio militar obligatorio.

12. Rusia continuará atacando la infraestructura ucraniana.

13. Se debe modernizar el sistema de las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar. La movilización reveló los problemas de la estructura actual.
La razón es que los planes de movilización no se han puesto en marcha desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, por lo que los problemas tenían que resolverse ya en el camino (sobre lo que escribí el día que se anunció la movilización).

14. Los soldados y oficiales que se han distinguido en el NWO deben ser promovidos con carácter prioritario.

15. La movilización parcial reveló varios problemas. Hay que escuchar a los que no callan los problemas. Putin pidió al Ministerio de Defensa ruso que escuche y considere incluso las críticas emocionales. (De hecho, este es un llamado a no barrer la basura debajo de la alfombra y pretender que todo está bien cuando no todo está bien).

16. Más de 100.000 personas que participaron en el NWO recibieron varios premios estatales. 120 personas recibieron la Estrella del Héroe de Rusia, algunas de ellas a título póstumo. Más de 250.000 militares recibieron experiencia de combate en la NVO en Ucrania. Les recuerdo que algo menos de 70.000 personas pasaron por Siria entre 2015 y 2020. Entender el alcance del conflicto.

17. Se pospone el suministro de las armas más demandadas para el ejército de 2024-2025 a 2023. Dada la intensificación del trabajo del complejo militar-industrial y su carga de trabajo completa, el volumen de entregas de equipos militares a las tropas debería aumentar significativamente. Actualmente no hay restricciones a la financiación del ejército, según el comunicado de Putin. Los gastos del ejército crecerán y su capacidad de combate debería crecer en consecuencia.

*18. Según la declaración de Shoigu, se crearán dos nuevos distritos militares interespecíficos: Moscú y Leningrado.*

19. La acumulación de la amenaza de la OTAN requerirá la creación de una nueva agrupación de tropas en el noroeste de Rusia.

20. Se propone aumentar el tamaño del ejército a 1.500.000 personas, de las cuales 670.000 son soldados contratados.

21. Se formarán 2 nuevas divisiones de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas (¿quién enterró allí la fuerza de desembarco?)

22. También se propone elevar la edad de reclutamiento de 18 a 21 años, fijándose el límite de edad para el reclutamiento en 30 años.

23. La JEE continuará en 2023 hasta que se alcancen las metas de la JEE. Esa es la manera...

*24. Cada ejército de tanques debe contener una división de aviación mixta y una brigada de aviación del ejército de 80-100 helicópteros de combate*

25. La transición a la subcontratación en 2008-2012 condujo a la destrucción práctica de los cuerpos de reparación militar, desde 2012 se han tomado medidas para recrear ellos (hola a los defensores de Serdyukov)

26 El objetivo de Occidente en esta guerra es la desintegración de Rusia.

27. Durante mucho tiempo, Rusia intentó integrarse en el "Occidente civilizado", pero allí no lo esperaban, y ahora están tratando de "cancelar".
(Durante 30 años, hemos estado yendo un poco en la dirección equivocada. O más bien, en la dirección equivocada).

28. Rusia ha estado tratando de construir relaciones fraternales con Ucrania durante mucho tiempo, pero nada ha funcionado (por así decirlo, el diagnóstico de la dirección ucraniana de la política rusa de la última década). A pesar de ello, Putin considera al pueblo ucraniano un pueblo hermano. Lo que está pasando en Ucrania es una tragedia que está pasando por culpa de Occidente, que llevó a cabo un golpe de Estado en 2014.

29. Era inevitable un choque con el nazismo ucraniano.

30. Putin no tiene dudas de que se lograrán todos los objetivos del NWO en Ucrania. Rusia tiene todo lo necesario para esto.

31. Rusia no cambiará completamente a una posición militar y militarizará completamente en detrimento de la economía.

32. En 2023 se espera un aumento en el suministro de armas hipersónicas.

33. En 2023, se realizarán ejercicios militares a gran escala "West-2023" con el desarrollo de repeler la amenaza que emana de Occidente.

34. Putin agradece a todos los ciudadanos que ayudan a nuestras fuerzas armadas.

35. Putin conoce el número real de pérdidas en el NWO. Pero no había otra manera. La guerra era inevitable. "Mejor hoy que mañana".

36. Ucrania pronto no tendrá nada más que limosnas.

*Si tomamos en su conjunto los discursos de Putin y Shoigu en el colegio del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.*

1. La guerra con Occidente en Ucrania será larga. El curso hacia el logro de los objetivos del Operacion Militar Especial no cambia. 
Para ver la lista oficial de objetivos de CVO, consulte el discurso de Putin del 24 de febrero (más las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye). 
Los objetivos no oficiales pueden interpretarse de manera bastante amplia.

*2. No habrá acuerdos, porque Occidente no está dispuesto a reconocer los derechos de Rusia a tratados iguales con ella. No encajamos en el "mundo civilizado".*

3. El ejército recibirá más recursos: materiales, financieros, humanos. Pero sin fanatismos, para no socavar la economía.
El concepto de "armas en lugar de mantequilla" no es nuestra elección. Intentarán encontrar un equilibrio razonable.
El próximo año, el ejército recibirá muchas armas diferentes, muchas más que en 2021-2022. También habrá más drones.

4. Se reconocen veladamente varios errores del período anterior a la guerra en cuanto al suministro de tropas, el sistema de movilización, las capacidades de reparación, la subestimación del papel de los drones y los conceptos de operaciones multidominio. La crítica de las deficiencias se considera deseable.

5. El ejército está a la espera de una reforma bastante significativa, que es tanto una consecuencia de varias deficiencias reveladas durante el NWO como un aumento de la amenaza de los Estados Unidos y la OTAN. La soberanía del país estará basada en el crecimiento de las capacidades de nuestra tríada nuclear como único garante confiable de la soberanía político-militar.

https://t.me/boris_rozhin- zinc (la transmisión de la guerra en Ucrania, como siempre, va a Telegram, quienes estén interesados, suscríbanse)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

mientras el kanato se gasto el dinero del ejercito en yates&putas y envia a los mobikis a palmarla como un animal, occidente cuida de los muchachos


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> cagadero



Ejemplo palmario de manipulación basado en sacar las cosas de contexto, en este caso por parte del chaval del dron.


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Anglos preparan la construcción de su nuevo submarino balístico nuclear.









New British nuclear missile submarine reaches milestone


The first pressure hull unit for Boat 1, the future HMS Dreadnought, has been transported to the Devonshire Dock Hall in Barrow for outfitting.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

En relación con el aumento de la producción de BMP-3 para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
Enseguida se plantea la cuestión de que una planta BMP no es suficiente, aunque trabaje 6 días a la semana en tres turnos. Pero también se plantea la cuestión de la producción de los futuros vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas BMP-3 y Kurganets-25.

En la actual situación mundial y el prolongado enfrentamiento con Occidente, incluido el enfrentamiento en caliente, el refuerzo de las unidades militares en Ucrania y la formación de nuevas formaciones requerirán mucho equipamiento militar nuevo, por lo que es natural que la planta de Kurgán esté a pleno rendimiento durante los próximos años. Sin embargo, es urgente establecer otra planta para producir vehículos blindados ligeros de ruedas y orugas, tanto en interés de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, como con vistas al potencial de exportación, ya que la demanda de vehículos blindados en el mundo aumentará. Además, conviene recordar que ahora consumimos copiosamente las enormes reservas (incluidos los equipos en almacenes de larga duración) que dejaron nuestros antepasados. Estos arsenales también deben reponerse: ahora todo el mundo tiene claro por qué hay que almacenar tantas armas y municiones. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Sobre el Ejercicio de Interacción Marítima Rusia-China 2022

Hoy han comenzado las maniobras anuales ruso-chinas en aguas del Mar de China Oriental. La fase activa de las maniobras conjuntas finalizará el 27 de diciembre.

El programa incluye disparos de misiles y artillería contra objetivos militares, así como prácticas de guerra antisubmarina conjunta con armas.

Rusia desplegará el crucero misilístico Varyag, la fragata Marshal Shaposhnikov, las corbetas Perfectionny y Héroe de la Federación Rusa Aldar Tsydenzhapov, así como la aviación naval de la Flota rusa del Pacífico.

China enviará dos destructores destructores, dos buques patrulleros, un buque de aprovisionamiento integrado, un submarino diésel y medios de aviación naval de la Armada del PLA.

▪ Se dice que el objetivo oficial del ejercicio es el fortalecimiento de la cooperación entre Rusia y China en el ámbito naval.

Pero a diferencia de los ejercicios anteriores, que se celebraban en otoño o primavera, la fecha de las maniobras actuales se ha ajustado probablemente a la situación geopolítica.

Cabe suponer que la Interacción Marítima 2022 también se celebra como respuesta simbólica a las acciones militaristas de Japón.

▪ Más recientemente, Tokio ha adoptado una nueva estrategia de seguridad nacional, cuyas disposiciones podrían tener un enorme impacto en la arquitectura de seguridad de la región Asia-Pacífico.

Por ejemplo, Japón destinará el 2% de su PIB al presupuesto de defensa, lo que le convierte en el tercer país, tras Estados Unidos y China, en gasto militar.

Además, el nuevo documento identifica a China como el principal desafío estratégico para la seguridad de Japón.

▪ El segundo país en la lista de enemigos de Japón es Corea del Norte.

China y Corea del Norte ya han respondido a la remilitarización de Japón: buques chinos entraron en el Mar de Japón la semana pasada, y Corea del Norte lanzó misiles el 18 de diciembre.

▪ Rusia, por su parte, también se menciona en la estrategia actualizada como un país cuyas acciones preocupan a la nación oriental, por lo que algunos medios de comunicación ven las maniobras actuales precisamente como una reacción de Rusia.

▪ Además, no puede descartarse el factor Taiwán. Se ha anunciado oficialmente que las maniobras tendrán lugar cerca de la costa de la provincia meridional de Zhejiang, muy próxima a Taiwán. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Se negocia con las armas listas, sino se llama rendición...
> 
> El problema actual es que nadie le cree a Rusia que utilice sus armas nucleares, y eso es muy peligroso...
> 
> Durante la guerra fria, en parte se evito el holocausto porque EEUU y URSS se tomaban en serio las amenazas



Eso es lo que creo , que descartan que Rusia vaya a usar en ningun caso sus armas atómicas y eso rompe el efecto disuasorio como se ve con la continua escalada ukronazi otanica.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Гагаузская Республика
> 
> 
> ❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT
> ...



Qué? os jode que los moldavos quieran salir adelante?
Joder, qué previsibles sois, coño


----------



## alfonbass (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Ejemplo palmario de manipulación basado en sacar las cosas de contexto, en este caso por parte del chaval del dron.



Pero entonces nos vamos a congelar o no, que yo ya me pierdo....


----------



## alfonbass (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @sarnososer me prometio acumulos de infanteria ucraniana destruida, ahora les cuento la realidad, cadaveres wagner a cascoporro con evidencia visual



Pfff, sea como sea va a decir que "forma parte del plan"....


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Otra vez el río sonando.....



La fuente es otanica, por tanto hay que cogerla con reservas, no creo que haya más repliegues porque pondría ya en peligro lo que queda de Kherson, Zaporozhye y la misma Crimea, esperemos a ver.


----------



## Trajanillo (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Los niños de San Ildefonso cantarán los 100k rusos muertos en esta absurda guerra colonialista dek hijoPutin.
> 
> Rusia está pagando con toneladas de sangre su orgullo y superioridad trasnochados y debe asumir que la mentira en la que vive desde hace décadas no puede continuar.



Y el premio al gilorio del año se lo damos al pingüino por ser el bufón del foro y demostrarnos que un imbécil si se lo propone se puede superar día a día....


----------



## Yomateix (21 Dic 2022)

Y esto es la política de hoy en día, ser coherente y pensar en el bienestar de tu pueblo, lo usan para tildarlo de pro Putin y ver si así tiene más opciones de quedarse con su puesto. Algo tan coherente como decir que Ucrania no era un aliado suyo....como no lo es del resto de paises, ejemplo España. De hecho de ser a la inversa, Ucrania no hubiese hecho nada para ayudar a esos paises. Pero EEUU te ha hecho meterte en una guerra para favorecer sus intereses a costa de la economía y el futuro de los Europeos, porque ahora Europa sin energía barata no es solo todo lo que ha subido de precio, es que el futuro no pinta mejor y ya hay muchas pequeñas empresas que han tenido que cerrar. Pero cualquiera que se atreva a salirse del guión marcado por EEUU ya sabe lo que hay...críticas en medios, otros políticos, amenazas con sanciones para tu pais, etc etc

*El primer ministro de Croacia acusa al presidente del país de ser un aliado de Putin*
El primer ministro de Croacia, el conservador* Andrej Plenkovic*, acusó este miércoles al presidente del país balcánico, el socialdemócrata *Zoran Milanovic*, de ser un aliado del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*.
Milanovic, quien es comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas de Croacia, *había rechazado la participación de su país en la misión de la Unión Europea *(UE) de entrenamiento a soldados ucranianos.
"*Ucrania no es un aliado. A la fuerza tratan de hacerlo*. Eso es la Unión Europea de hoy. Una miseria, nula", aseguró el martes el presidente croata, cuyo país forma parte de la UE desde 2013 y de la OTAN desde 2009.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

Bueno, mientras el ucraniano va a recibir órdenes a la Metrópoli…chinos y rusos a lo suyo…
El presidente chino Xi Jinping, también secretario general del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de China (CPC), se reunió el miércoles con el presidente del partido Rusia Unida, *Dmitry Medvedev, que visitó China por invitación del PCCh.*
Las dos partes destacaron el alto nivel de las relaciones entre China y Rusia y discutieron la crisis de Ucrania, y los expertos esperan que la medida pudiera promover el progreso en las conversaciones de paz.

La reunión también tuvo lugar *casualmente en un momento en que las armadas de los dos países iniciaron un ejercicio conjunto*, que los analistas dijeron que refleja la confianza mutua de los dos países y contribuirá a la paz y la estabilidad.








Xi-Medvedev meeting highlights bilateral ties; could promote ‘more profound and actual progress of peace talks’ - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Veremos que traman estos dos…en las fosas marianas apuestan por pasar más tecnología al gordito…es un proxy interesante para futuros conflictos…


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Ha comenzado una reunión del Consejo de Seguridad ruso con Putin. Entre los temas anunciados de la reunión figuraba un debate sobre la nueva doctrina de política exterior de Rusia, que se estaba elaborando a lo largo de 2022 y cuya adopción está prevista en un futuro próximo. Consagrará todos los cambios en las relaciones con Occidente que ya se han producido y se producirán en los próximos años. De hecho, será una doctrina de soberanía en política exterior y de lucha por un mundo multipolar.

Por supuesto, también se hablará de Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Dic 2022)

Del joven Winston al egipciano:


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero entonces nos vamos a congelar o no, que yo ya me pierdo....



En Noviembre ya hablaban de eso...









Cuando la calefacción es un lujo: "Tiemblas de miedo o de frío"


Los hogares con dificultades para mantener una temperatura adecuada o pagar las facturas se han multiplicado a raíz de la pandemia.



www.rtve.es


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y el premio al gilorio del año se lo damos al pingüino por ser el bufón del foro y demostrarnos que un imbécil si se lo propone se puede superar día a día....



Y tú eres mucho más HIJODEPUTA y miserable de lo que cualquiera pueda imaginar...KORNUPETA....


----------



## Praktica (21 Dic 2022)

*El despegue de MiG-31 rusos en Bielorrusia obliga al régimen de Kiev a declarar otra alerta aérea más*
Hoy, 14:58


https://topwar.ru/207232-vzlet-rossijskih-samoletov-v-belorussii-zastavil-kievskij-rezhim-objavit-ocherednuju-vozdushnuju-trevogu.html


tr dee

En la tarde del 21 de diciembre, Ucrania volvió a decretar la alerta aérea en casi todas las regiones del país. Así lo informaron los medios de comunicación ucranianos.
*
Aviones de combate rusos MiG-31 despegaron de un aeródromo situado en territorio de la vecina Bielorrusia como motivo de la alerta. Los aviones MiG-31 vuelan desde allí con regularidad. En cada despegue, Ucrania declara una alerta aérea,* ya que no descarta la posibilidad de ataques en su territorio. Con misiles Kinzhal, o no.* La incertidumbre tensa los nervios del la defensa aérea ucraniana, que a lavez, ofrece el espectáculo que tiene que ofrecer, pues los MiG-31 le son inermes por distancia y armamento

Esta vez, poco después de los informes de alerta aérea por el despegue de aviones rusos, se supo de explosiones en Kryvyi Rih.* Pero aún no se ha informado de los detalles.

Además, los medios de comunicación ucranianos han informado del disparo de lanzacohetes múltiples (MLRS) en la localidad de Ochakov, en la región de Mykolayiv. El gobernador de la región de Mykolayiv, Vitaliy Kim, declaró que las tropas rusas estaban bombardeando el territorio de la región desde Kinburn Spit, que ahora está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.


----------



## Loignorito (21 Dic 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Yo no he mencionado a ningun Dios para nada. No hay que ir a la defensiva.
> No "me han vendido nada", trabajo de ello y saco redito de conocer parte de los mecanismos que lo componen.
> Y lo demas, pues mas de lo mismo. Como algo es complejo y no lo entiendes te inventas supuestos, no es muy diferente de como explicaban antiguamente los sucesos de la naturaleza, como los rayos o los eclipses. Es un claro sintoma de vanidad





Spoiler: Siguiendo con lo mismo.



No he dicho que hayas mencionado a un dios, no pongas en mi pluma algo que no ha salido de de ella. Y respecto de mis argumentos, en ningún momento ni tú ni ningún otro de los que me está discutiendo ha formulado respuestas coherentes que los anulen o demuestren falacia en ellos. Os habéis limitado a soltar vuestras ideas sin concierto. Desarrollar vuestra postura en base (o contra) la lógica que he argumentado, eso es lo que espero, pero rehuis hacerlo. Y encima me acabas de contestar con un argumento de autoridad: 'trabajo de ello y saco redito de conocer parte de los mecanismos que lo componen'. Pues bien 'doctor', que se vea.
Y luego te atreves a decir 'Como algo es complejo y no lo entiendes te inventas supuestos'. Cojonudo. Expongo las incongruencias de vuestra posición y sus dogmas, pero soy yo el que 'inventa supuestos'. Y lo que expongo son preguntas razonadas en base a los hechos, no me invento supuestos. Las preguntas que presento resultan inherentes al asunto que estamos tratando, y vuestra actitud solo se mantiene esquivándolas y negándolas, extirpando factores de la ecuación para que os salgan los números.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

Los chinos aclarando cosas en esta guerra asimétrica…por si alguno anda despistado aún…
…Esto demuestra que *nuestro poder es lo suficientemente fuerte como para que las fuerzas que pretenden estar en nuestra contra se sientan incómodas o tensas*. Esto es algo bueno, y hasta cierto punto puede disuadirlos de hacer intentos precipitados. A nivel regional, el *ejercicio militar* conjunto China-Rusia tiene como objetivo mejorar la estabilidad de la región de Asia y el Pacífico y *evitar que los países fuera de la* *región causen problemas y siembren la discordia en Asia Oriental*…





China-Russia joint exercise is upright, aboveboard: Global Times editorial - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú eres mucho más HIJODEPUTA y miserable de lo que cualquiera pueda imaginar...KORNUPETA....



Me pica la curiosidad, Vane, ¿porque llamas a todo el mundo que te contradice Kornupeta con K? ¿te han enseñado el insulto pero no sabes que significa?


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:


----------



## Honkler (21 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> France Press (FP) Fuentes desde el interior del Alto mando ruso en la zona informan de que se ha iniciado un fuerte enfrentamiento interno entre los responsables de la Operación Especial por los últimos movimientos que preanuncian un repliegue de las fuerzas rusas en Kherson y Zaporizhzhya .



Ya les gustaría, ya…


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo ha cambiado la retórica británica hacia Rusia y Ucrania durante los 10 meses de la SMO?

El Reino Unido ha estado a la vanguardia de la actividad antirrusa desde que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron una operación militar especial. El gobierno nacional y personalidades públicas han abogado por un aumento constante de la presión de las sanciones sobre Moscú y un incremento de la ayuda militar al régimen de Kiev.

¿Qué se hizo al principio del conflicto?

Inmediatamente después del estallido de la guerra, el ex Primer Ministro Boris Johnson mantuvo conversaciones con el Presidente Vladimir Zelenski. A continuación, el jefe del gobierno se dirigió al pueblo británico y dijo que "la guerra concierne al derecho del pueblo europeo libre, soberano e independiente a elegir su futuro, y este derecho Gran Bretaña siempre lo defenderá".

También la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores, Liz Truss, instó de hecho a los británicos a participar en la guerra del lado de las AFU y dijo que apoyaría la lucha británica por la "democracia" en Ucrania. Por eso los tribunales británicos no condenan a prisión a los mercenarios que, a su vez, no temen regresar a su patria.

El Reino Unido ha proporcionado unos 7.000 millones de dólares en ayuda militar a Ucrania: es el líder en este aspecto después de Estados Unidos. Los británicos han entrenado a soldados ucranianos en el reino y también han creado un programa especial para refugiados ucranianos, Homes for Ukraine.

Pero ahora las cifras están bajando

A pesar de la postura inequívoca de los dirigentes británicos, la cuantía de la ayuda global a Kiev ha disminuido con el tiempo. En 2023, Londres tiene previsto suministrar a Ucrania armas por un valor total de 2.800 millones de dólares. Además, el Ministerio de Hacienda congeló recientemente el presupuesto de ayuda militar exterior en un 0,5% del PIB.

El programa de ayuda a los refugiados ucranianos se ha paralizado. Al parecer, Londres no tiene intención de prorrogar la iniciativa. En su lugar, el ministro de Transportes, Mark Harper, ha anunciado una prórroga del viaje gratuito en tren, metro o autobús para los ucranianos en las 48 horas siguientes a su entrada en el país.

El Primer Ministro Rishi Sunak llegó a Kiev el 19 de noviembre y declaró que seguía apoyando a Ucrania, pero algunos canales informan de que el jefe de Estado británico intentó persuadir a Volodymyr Zelenski para que reanudara el proceso de negociación. Paralelamente, el dirigente británico encargó el 17 de diciembre una auditoría de la ayuda militar británica.

Una posible razón de cierto debilitamiento del apoyo británico es la difícil situación política interna, agravada por las sanciones antirrusas y el descenso del nivel de vida. Según un sondeo social de YouGov, el apoyo de la sociedad británica a la presión de las sanciones contra Rusia cayó un 24% en octubre en comparación con marzo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

Y ya oficialmente, en enero, el nuevo juguete se incorpora poco a poco al arsenal…el señor Zircon (*Циркон*) ha llegado…








Putin provides details on Russia’s hypersonic missiles


The first Russian naval vessel fitted with new Zircon missiles is set to enter routine service in January 2023, Vladimir Putin has revealed




www.rt.com


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Se espera que Estados Unidos destine otros 1.000 millones de dólares a la guerra en Ucrania. Se espera más munición de artillería, drones, SAM y paquetes para convertir bombas aéreas en planeadoras.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me pica la curiosidad, Vane, ¿porque llamas a todo el mundo que te contradice Kornupeta con K? ¿te han enseñado el insulto pero no sabes que significa?



Vamos a ver puta rata china es por ser un poco fino,pero kornupeta en tu mundo es cornudo de toda la vida y tú y el manganillo vais en cabeza y por cierto si no lo sabias Vane es como llamaban a tu puta madre en el poligono puteril...


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epicii (21 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Eso es lo que creo , que descartan que Rusia vaya a usar en ningun caso sus armas atómicas y eso rompe el efecto disuasorio como se ve con la continua escalada ukronazi otanica.



Lo cierto es que nadie sabe realmente hasta donde están dispuestos a llegar los rusos, quienes digan, "mandemos todas las armas que pidan los ucranianos, los rusos no van a usar armas nucleares", como advierte Kissinger están saltando al fuego creyendo que no se van a quemar...

Lean a Kissinger, un criminal si, pero mucho mas racional que los dirigentes occidentales que nos tocaron...


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Supuestamente está guerra se empezó por el estratega del Kremlin para acabar con un genocidio. 

Al final el genocidio contra su propia gente lo ha hecho él. ...el hijoPutin.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Los terroristas ucranianos volvieron a bombardear Donetsk por la noche con MLRS.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## la mano negra (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:



Dos imágenes que se pueden interpretar muy fácilmente : una sociedad militarizada a la enésima potencia , teledirigida por una organización criminal internacional con la intención de hacerle el máximo daño a una sociedad civil en paz y armonía . La sociedad militarizada cree que la sociedad civil no tiene fuerzas para defenderse y cree que sus maneras civilizadas de actuar son muestras de debilidad . La sociedad militarizada de forma tan brutal con un payaso a su frente está siendo demolida por la sociedad civil y civilizada .
Lo de arriba es la barbarie .
Lo de abajo es la civilización.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Bandas prohibidas en Ruzzia: 

 


Julio Iglesias Neofascista.......


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Dic 2022)

¿Zelesnky vuela o huye a los Estados Unidos?


----------



## Eslacaña (21 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Anglos preparan la construcción de su nuevo submarino balístico nuclear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que le salgan mejor que los portaaviones que pasan más tiempo en reparación que navegando. Además, es que le petan los dos.










Problemas con el portaviones Queen Elizabeth


El portaviones HMS Queen Elizabeth, el mayor buque de guerra construido en Reino Unido y futuro buque insignia de la Royal Navy recalaba recientemente en...




www.defensa.com













El portaaviones que lidera la Fuerza de Respuesta de la OTAN se avería antes de zarpar a EEUU


El buque más grande de Reino Unido, el HMS Prince of Wales, iba operar con cazas F-35B y sistemas no tripulados “que definirán la aviación de la Royal Navy del futuro”




www.larazon.es


----------



## Dado8 (21 Dic 2022)

Democracia del Mundo Libre.

"Más de 100.000 enfermeras británica secundan un paro de 12 horas para pedir mejoras salariales. También se han unido a la huelga los trabajadores de ambulancias. El gobierno se niega a negociar, preparando a 1.200 militares para conducir ambulancias.

El Partido laborista británico afirma que "no tienen otra elección" que apoyar el envío de militares del gobierno para sustituir a los trabajadores de ambulancias.".

Este es el de izquierdas...


----------



## España1 (21 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pues oye, ya que lo dices, no estaría mal eso, sin un "imperio" dando por culo, todos viviríamos mejor



No muerda la mano que le da de comer


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Pues como no prohiban las descargas de esas bandas... nadie de esas, ni de otras, va a ir a Rusia a correr el riesgo de que te secuestren, te torturen y te asesinen.

Oh igual lo anterior, de momento, ya no se lleva, te secuestran, te alistan y te mandan para Ucrania de carne de cañón.


----------



## anonimo123 (21 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> France Press (FP) Fuentes desde el interior del Alto mando ruso en la zona informan de que se ha iniciado un fuerte enfrentamiento interno entre los responsables de la Operación Especial por los últimos movimientos que preanuncian un repliegue de las fuerzas rusas en Kherson y Zaporizhzhya .



propaganda otánica


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epicii (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Supuestamente está guerra se empezó por el estratega del Kremlin para acabar con un genocidio.
> 
> Al final el genocidio contra su propia gente lo ha hecho él. ...el hijoPutin.



Esta guerra fue planeada por occidente hace decadas...



Sabes que es eso? Un libro, tiene hojas y letras, leelo...
Sabes leer?


----------



## frangelico (21 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Esta guerra fue planeada por occidente hace decadas...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300700
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto. Ahí se habla mucho de Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Dic 2022)

*Las AFU pierden más de 250 oficiales en un mes en Bakhmut debido a las tácticas de la OTAN*: detalles

Desde finales de noviembre se ha producido un aumento explosivo en las muertes de oficiales subalternos y superiores en las unidades de las AFU desplegadas en Bakhmut.

Según Crónica Militar, las mayores pérdidas entre los comandantes de pelotón y compañía se han registrado en la 57ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada, la 60ª Brigada de Infantería, la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil y la 59ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada del Ejército Ucraniano, que llegaron a Bajmut para reforzar la defensa y fortalecer el frente.

Estas unidades se consideran las más preparadas para el combate en el ejército ucraniano. Los oficiales y soldados rasos de estas brigadas se entrenaron en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv y también se adiestraron en Alemania como parte de la misión JMTG-U antes incluso del inicio de la operación militar especial. El adiestramiento fue impartido por oficiales del Ejército y la Guardia Nacional de Estados Unidos e instructores de varios países de la OTAN.

Los instructores estadounidenses adiestraron a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en el combate a larga distancia y cómo operar en formación de asalto en ciudad. En Bakhmut, es prácticamente imposible realizar ataques, el 95% del tiempo que se emplea en organizar las defensas. El ejército ucraniano no puede ofrecer sus propias soluciones tácticas, por lo que los comandantes de las unidades cometen errores y envían a la gente a una muerte segura.

Debido a una evaluación errónea del enemigo, en menos de un mes las pérdidas de oficiales en todas las unidades del ejército ucraniano en Bajmut superaron las 250 unidades. Debido a errores tácticos, las unidades entrenadas según los estándares de la OTAN en Alemania sufrieron repetidas emboscadas e intentaron ponerse a cubierto en edificios que previamente habían sido blanco por parte de los cañones Giatsint-S y Msta-B de 152 mm.

Otra razón fue la escasez de vehículos blindados. La mayoría de los contraataques en los suburbios de Bakhmut se llevaron a cabo sin la cobertura de tanques y APC y las unidades de infantería llegaron al campo de batalla en su mayoría en camionetas sin blindaje.

Suscríbase a Crónica Militar


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues como no prohiban las descargas de esas bandas... nadie de esas, ni de otras, va a ir a Rusia a correr el riesgo de que te secuestren, te torturen y te asesinen.
> 
> Oh igual lo anterior, de momento, ya no se lleva, te secuestran, te alistan y te mandan para Ucrania de carne de cañón.



Esa lista es de la época de la URSS...


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Lo cierto es que nadie sabe realmente hasta donde están dispuestos a llegar los rusos, quienes digan, "mandemos todas las armas que pidan los ucranianos, los rusos no van a usar armas nucleares", como advierte Kissinger están saltando al fuego creyendo que no se van a quemar...
> 
> Lean a Kissinger, un criminal si, pero mucho mas racional que los dirigentes occidentales que nos tocaron...



La sociedad actual está infantilizada, incluyendo a la clase política. Creen que la cosa nunca va con ellos, al igual que los niños malcriados. De ahí la total falta de respeto.


----------



## El buho pensante (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Siguiendo con lo mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta conversación es absurda, ni te has molestado en comprender lo que te he dicho. 
Se a lo que estas jugando, estoy ya bastante curtido en batallas dialecticas absurdas, tengo un amigo experto en iniciarlas. Se huele cuando alguien pretende ir de pedante, solamente con la forma de escribir.

Mis disculpas, no voy a seguir la conversación, no me va a aportar nada. Tu tienes toda la razón y los demás somos estupidos


----------



## España1 (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Vamos a ver puta rata china es por ser un poco fino,pero kornupeta en tu mundo es cornudo de toda la vida y tú y el manganillo vais en cabeza y por cierto si no lo sabias Vane es como llamaban a tu puta madre en el poligono puteril...



Al ignore, ya lo siento. Últimamente no hace más que insultar


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Dic 2022)

Restos de un tanque ucraniano destruido en la zona de Kremennaya mediante un disparo de un T-90M Proryv.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## NPI (21 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Wall Street y la revolución bolchevique
Wall Street y FDR
Wall Street y el ascenso de Hitler


----------



## NPI (21 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Bueno, a toro pasado....
> Estuvo a nada y menos de conquistar Moscú. Un poco de incompetencia rusa al estilo frances y Moscu cae, y si cae Moscú la historia hubiera sido distinta
> Yo creo que hizo lo correcto con las fuerzas que tenia, estaba en la ruina, se la jugo a una carta, se le apareció la virgen en Francia, y volvió a probar suerte.



Y si
Y si 
Y si 
No dais para más, multis


----------



## NPI (21 Dic 2022)

orcblin dijo:


> Después de tomar unos chupitos, lanzo unas reflexiones bajo los efectos de esos licores...
> 
> Que necesita Polonia o los anglos para poder desplegarse en el oeste de ucrania?
> Quiza un golpe de estado en ucrania por un "proruso" aprovechándose de que Zeleski no está en Kiev?
> ...



Continua bebiendo, cuenta primaria


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: ... y el dogma se creyó ciencia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú hablas en serio... jaja jaja... Racional creer que un ser inmenso ha creado su existencia para????...
Será que yo soy muy modesto y creo que polvo seré y que del polvo vine... Que eso sí es lo que hay... Jajaja


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Pero según los ruzzos en Europa nos estamos muriendo de frío.


----------



## dabuti (21 Dic 2022)

¿HA HUÍDO ZELENSKY?


----------



## NPI (21 Dic 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Sí, no veas. La economía de la eurozona creciendo por encima del 2%, y el PIB de Rusia cayendo más del 3.5% -según el banco de Rusia, aunque en el último trimestre han reportado una caída del 4%-, pero la economía de occidente fulminada y la de Rusia goza de buena salud.
> 
> Las ratas putinejas seríais casi entrañables, si no fuerais tan patéticas



Continua con tu cháchara en todos los hilos, pequeño multi
COVILERDO-CUCARACHA OTANERA-COLECTIVO TRANSMARICABOLLISMO tienes el paquete completo
Eso incluye a los que te dan zanx, los de la secta


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

Otra entrega de armas a Ucrania.

- Una batería Patriot y munición;
- Munición para HIMARS;
- 500 balas Excalibur;
- 10 morteros de 120 mm y 10.000 minas;
- 10 morteros de 82 mm;
- 10 morteros de 60 mm;
- 37 Cougar MRAP;
- 120 HMMWVS;
- seis camiones blindados;
- Misiles HARM;
- Munición de alta precisión para aviación (JDAM);
- Más de 2.700 lanzagranadas y armas ligeras;
- Minas antipersona Claymore;
- Vehículos aéreos no tripulados y óptica;
- Sistemas de comunicación;
- Armadura corporal.
- 45.000 cartuchos de 152 mm;
- 20.000 cartuchos de 122 mm;
- 50.000 cohetes de 122 mm para Grad MLRS;
- 100.000 municiones para tanques de 125 mm;
- Terminales y servicios de comunicaciones;
- Formación, mantenimiento, etc.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Toctocquienes (21 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Esta guerra fue planeada por occidente hace decadas...



¿Significa eso que los rusos han caído en alguna clase de trampa?


----------



## delhierro (21 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿HA HUÍDO ZELENSKY?



No, ha ido a montar el númerito porque se queda fundamentalmente sin tanques. Y eso le tiene muy preocupado, cuando el suelo se hiele son importantes. Tambien quiere AA , por los mismo se esta quedando sin ellos.

Los yanquis no creo que le manden tanques, ver los Abrams ardiendo por las estepas puede crear unos efectos muy nocivos. Los AA dicen que si, esperemos que Putin salga de la siesta y de carta blanca.



Harman dijo:


> - 100.000 municiones para tanques de 125 mm;



¿ compatibles con los T-72 /64 sovieticos ? Muchas me parecen, y los occidentales no las fabrican. ¿ alguna fabrica de esto en alguna ex-republica o pais del este que este operativa?


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pierden más de 250 oficiales en Bajmut en un mes debido a las tácticas de la OTAN: *
_*
Desde finales de noviembre, en las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania trasladadas a Bajmut 
se ha producido un aumento explosivo de las muertes de oficiales subalternos y superiores.

Según la Crónica Militar, las mayores bajas entre los comandantes de pelotón y compañía se registraron
en las brigadas 57 de infantería motorizada, 60 de infantería, 46 aeromóvil y 59 de infantería motorizada 
del ejército ucraniano, que llegaron a Bajmut para reforzar la defensa y fortalecer el frente.

Estas unidades se consideran las más preparadas para el combate del ejército ucraniano. Los oficiales 
y soldados rasos de estas brigadas fueron entrenados en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavorovsky, 
y también se entrenaron en Alemania como parte de la misión JMTG-U incluso antes del comienzo 
de la operación militar especial. El curso de adiestramiento fue impartido por oficiales del Ejército 
de Estados Unidos y de formaciones de la Guardia Nacional e instructores de varios países de la OTAN.


Spoiler: Sigue pa'lante



Los instructores de Estados Unidos enseñaron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a combatir a larga distancia y a realizar formaciones de asalto en la ciudad. Es casi imposible llevar a cabo ataques en Bajmut, el 95% del tiempo se dedica a organizar la defensa. El ejército ucraniano no puede ofrecer sus propias soluciones tácticas, por lo que los comandantes de las unidades cometen errores y envían a la gente a una muerte segura.

Debido a una evaluación incorrecta de un enemigo potencial, en menos de un mes, la pérdida de oficiales en todas las unidades del ejército ucraniano en Bajmut superó las 250 personas. Debido a los errores tácticos cometidos, las unidades entrenadas según las normas de la OTAN en Alemania sufrieron repetidas emboscadas e intentaron esconderse en edificios que previamente habían sido blanco de los cañones Giacint-S y Msta-B de 152 mm.


*_


Spoiler: Sigue pa'lante



*Otra causa de muerte por fuego rápido de artillería en zonas abiertas fue la escasez de vehículos blindados. La mayoría de los intentos de contraatacar las posiciones de la "orquesta" en los suburbios de Bajmut se llevaron a cabo sin la cobertura de tanques y vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas, y las unidades de infantería llegaron al campo de batalla principalmente en camionetas sin blindaje.*











Военная хроника


You can view and join @milchronicles right away.




t.me




...


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a los SAM Patriot.
Se suministrará una batería de 4 u 8 lanzadores según la configuración.
Respectivamente, si son 4 lanzadores, serán 16 misiles, si son 8 lanzadores, serán 32.
Además, es necesario especificar qué modificación es PAC-2 o PAC-3.
Si se trata del PAC-2, durante la guerra de Yemen el sistema demostró su escasa eficacia contra los drones y misiles iraníes. El PAC-3 es más eficaz, pero también falló misiles balísticos y de crucero iraníes que penetraron nodos de defensa aérea diseñados para cubrir aeropuertos e instalaciones de producción de petróleo de Saudi Aramco.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

*Zelenski, tras los pasos de Churchill en EEUU... hasta cierto punto.*
Ambos al frente de un país en guerra en busca del apoyo de Estados Unidos: la llegada de *Volodimir Zelenski *a Washington recuerda el paso de Winston Churchill por la capital estadounidense en 1941.

"Donde estuvo Winston Churchill hace generaciones, también estará hoy el presidente Zelenski, no solo como presidente, sino también como embajador de la libertad", dijo el miércoles el líder demócrata en el Senado, *Chuck Schumer*, antes del discurso del presidente ucraniano, programado para la noche en el Capitolio.

La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, *Nancy Pelosi*, recordó que su padre era miembro de la Cámara baja en Washington cuando el primer ministro británico se dirigió al Congreso el 26 de diciembre de 1941.

"Es particularmente conmovedor para mí estar presente *mientras otro líder heroico se dirige al Congreso*", dijo esta influyente demócrata en un comunicado. La comparación sin embargo tiene sus límites, en forma y sustancia.

Churchill pasó tres semanas en Estados Unidos, entre finales de diciembre de 1941 y principios de enero de 2022, por invitación del entonces presidente *Franklin D. Roosevelt*.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

*Sobre la eficacia del Patriot SAM en la guerra de Yemen. 2019.*

_El mando del ejército yemení que opera conjuntamente con los houthis anunció que el 4 de julio (Día de la Independencia de Estados Unidos), un ataque con dron (según otros informes, un misil de crucero de fabricación iraní) destruyó el sistema Patriot SAM que cubría a un grupo de mercenarios saudíes y sudaneses en la frontera entre Yemen y Arabia Saudí.

Además, después de que el SAM Patriot ya hubiera sido alcanzado (supuestamente se encontraba en una posición no desplegada), un misil balístico Badr-1 (de origen iraní) en la provincia de Marib alcanzó con éxito a un grupo de infantería saudí y sudanesa, infligiendo numerosas bajas al enemigo, entre ellas 12 oficiales de alto rango.
También se produjeron varias incursiones en el aeropuerto de Jizan del 4 al 6 de julio (se utilizaron tanto UAV como misiles balísticos), que sufrió algunos daños y se vio obligado a suspender los vuelos de la aviación civil. El nodo de defensa antiaérea de Jizan volvió a no funcionar eficazmente, aunque en relación con los ataques del 6 y 7 de julio (los ataques contra los aeropuertos de Jizan y Abha se llevan realizando desde finales de junio), el mando de la coalición saudí declaró que los hutíes fueron incapaces de alcanzar eficazmente objetivos en el aeropuerto de Jizan. Hay silencio sobre el Patriot._









Хуситы уничтожили ЗРК "Пэтриот"


В продолжение темы достижений https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5118206.html хуситского ракетногого хозяйства. Командование йеменской армии действующее совместно с хуситами объявило, что 4 июля (в День Независимости США), ударом беспилотника (по другим данным, крылатой ракетой иранского…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com





_Ya los combates de 2017-2018 han demostrado claramente que frente a los medios de ataque de los Houthis, el SAM Patriot se queda cojo, por no decir otra cosa (con los ajustes correspondientes a la calidad de los militares saudíes).
Las historias más famosas son:

1. un ataque con misiles balísticos contra el aeropuerto internacional de Riad por parte de los Houthis. El misil pasó por encima del paraguas de defensa aérea y aterrizó sin problemas a 1,5 kilómetros de la terminal internacional. Si los Houthis hubieran sido más precisos, las consecuencias para Arabia Saudí habrían sido muy sombrías.
2. los atentados contra el aeropuerto de la provincia de Asir. Durante el verano de 2019, los houthis lanzaron entre 15 y 20 ataques contra el aeropuerto con misiles y vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Los saudíes pudieron derribar algunos de ellos, pero otros volaron de vuelta (impactando contra la terminal, el aparcamiento, el despegue y los edificios circundantes). El sistema de defensa aérea funcionó mal, por decirlo suavemente.
3. atentados contra el puerto de Jizan y las instalaciones petrolíferas de Saudi Aramco: desde 2016 se han producido varios ataques contra la zona portuaria, contra la infraestructura de oleoductos que conducen a Jizan y contra una de las instalaciones de Saudi Aramco. Los saudíes sólo pudieron derribar una fracción de lo que se lanzó desde Yemen.
4. Al repeler un ataque contra una ciudad saudí en la provincia de Jizan, uno de los SAM Patriot funcionó mal y cayó sobre la ciudad, causando algunos daños. Algunos de los misiles husitas atravesaron el paraguas de defensa antiaérea y alcanzaron instalaciones militares saudíes.
5. Aproximadamente 4-5 bases militares dentro de Arabia Saudí han sido alcanzadas por ataques con cohetes desde 2017, con bajas en personal y propiedades militares. Los observadores también han observado extrañas deficiencias aéreas en estos ataques, incluso cuando han afectado a bases cercanas a Riad._









"Пэтриоты" не всегда срабатывают


Атака на НПЗ Saudi Aramco выявила не только традиционную безалаберность саудитов и их неспособность защититься от ударов хуситов, которых поддерживает Иран. Вновь был поднят вопрос о качестве ЗРК Пэтриот. Провал систем ПВО прикрывавших стратегические НПЗ был настолько вопиющим, а вопрос…




colonelcassad.livejournal.com





En definitiva, no hay que sobrevalorar ni infravalorar este sistema. Seguro que derriba algo. Pero al igual que en Yemen, por supuesto se "filtrará".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

están eliminando los soldados defectuosos, ahora vienen los buenos



alfonbass dijo:


> Pfff, sea como sea va a decir que "forma parte del plan"....


----------



## NPI (21 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Гагаузская Республика
> 
> 
> ❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT
> ...



Estados en EEUU = 50
51 = Panamá
52 = UE
No hace falta decir nada más
HAMBRE-MISERIA-OPRESIÓN-MUERTE


----------



## dabuti (21 Dic 2022)

Robert F.Kennedy: La CIA mató a mi tío JFK.


VAYA, NO ME LO EXPERAVA.


----------



## Centinela (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bandas prohibidas en Ruzzia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ramones Punk, jajaja, pues claro joder, son los Ramones.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

*EEUU anuncia el envío de misiles Patriot a Ucrania por primera vez.*
El secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, *Antony Blinken*, anunció este miércoles un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar para Ucrania de 1.850 millones de dólares que por primara vez incluye el sistema de misiles Patriot.

El líder de la diplomacia estadounidense hizo este anuncio a pocas horas de que el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski*, sea recibido por su homólogo estadounidense, Joe Biden, en la Casa Blanca, en su primer viaje desde el inicio de la guerra en el país europeo.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Esta guerra fue planeada por occidente hace decadas...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300700
> 
> 
> ...



Que tenga hojas y letras no significa que sea verdad lo que pone....qué mania de no querer ver la realidad, hijo mio...


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Dic 2022)

Cerca de los obuses estadounidenses destruidos por los drones Lancet puede verse unos equipos hasta ahora desconocidos con forma rectangular. 
Presumiblemente se trata de "escudos protectores" dispuestos por los militares ucranianos con la esperanza de protegerse de los drones kamikazes rusos

No sirvió de nada.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Dic 2022)

27 de febrero, aeropuerto de Gostomel.

Una foto del inicio del incendio, que fue publicada por @razvedosaa, como resultado del cual el único avión de carga superpesada An-225 Mriya fue destruido.

Alrededor del avión se encuentra el equipo de las tropas aerotransportadas, en particular BMD-4M, y camiones.

@milinfolive


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

*Rusia ampliará hasta los 30 años la edad para llamar a filas a sus ciudadanos.*
El presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, aprobó este miércoles la propuesta de ampliar hasta los 30 años la edad en la que pueden ser llamados a filas los ciudadanos rusos, medida que puede provocar un nuevo éxodo de hombres en edad militar.

El ministro de Defensa, *Serguéi Shoigú*, propuso elevar en tres años la edad límite en la que un ruso puede ser citado para cumplir el servicio militar obligatorio, que ahora está situado en los 27, lo que fue aprobado por Putin y comunicado hoy en una reunión de la plana mayor del Ministerio de Defensa.

Desde la primera *guerra de Chechenia (1994-96) *son muchos los rusos que sobornaron a las oficinas de reclutamiento o enviaron a sus hijos a cátedras militares o al extranjero para evitar su llamada a filas, debido a los altos niveles de mortalidad y las malas condiciones de vida en el Ejército.

Además, el ministro aseguró que se ofrecerá a cada recluta *desde el primer día la posibilidad de firmar un contrato profesional con el Ejército*.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> No, ha ido a montar el númerito porque se queda fundamentalmente sin tanques. Y eso le tiene muy preocupado, cuando el suelo se hiele son importantes. Tambien quiere AA , por los mismo se esta quedando sin ellos.
> 
> Los yanquis no creo que le manden tanques, ver los Abrams ardiendo por las estepas puede crear unos efectos muy nocivos. Los AA dicen que si, esperemos que Putin salga de la siesta y de carta blanca.
> 
> ...



MSM Group Eslovaquia, por ejemplo, Polonia debe tener alguna también.


----------



## Harman (21 Dic 2022)

El gauleiter de la región de Kiev dijo que en una semana y media quiere conseguir 10 horas de luz al día. Pero "una buena opción" también se consideraría "4-6 horas al día".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Dic 2022)

Un gran lote de vehículos blindados multipropósito AMN-590951 entró en servicio en las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.

@milinfolive


----------



## Epicii (21 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que tenga hojas y letras no significa que sea verdad lo que pone....qué mania de no querer ver la realidad, hijo mio...



Eso es lo que pensé hace años cuando lo leí...
20 y pico de años después, usted dice eso porque no lo leyó
Tal vez no sepa quien es el autor y la influencia que ha tenido en los gobiernos de EEUU


----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero según los ruzzos en Europa nos estamos muriendo de frío.



Hace un año el precio del gas era de 25 euros el MWh y nos ponemos contentos porque baja a 100 euros el MWh ... Es que las cosas hay que verlas en contexto ... Para que el presupuesto ruso se vea afectado con el precio de 25 euros el MWh debería vender un 25 % de lo que vendía hace un año y ahora mismo no es así. Esta guerra es basicamente económica y su solución vendrá también por la economía y me temo que también van a quedar en tablas, Rusia venderá a otros clientes y la UE comprará a otros proveedores y entre medias los dos pierden.... Bueno Von der Leyen y Borrell no tanto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Dic 2022)

Tal y como se esperaba, el Secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Anthony Blinken, dijo que el nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de $ 1.85 mil millones para Ucrania incluirá sistemas de defensa aérea MIM-104 Patriot.

Además, Blinken mencionó que el paquete de ayuda para Kyiv también incluye "capacidades mejoradas en el campo de... ataques de precisión", lo que de hecho también insinúa la transferencia de kits JDAM a Ucrania para convertir bombas aéreas de caída libre en modernas bombas de precisión.

@milinfolive


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Sobre el tema de la artillería, no nos podemos olvidar de que Ucrania ha recibido un número considerable de radares contrabatería. Hay varios testimonios de rusos quejándose de la rapidez y precisión del fuego contrabatería Ucraniano.

Esto afecta y mucho al rendimiento artillero.


----------



## NPI (21 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ofensiva de las fuerzas armadas rusas en dirección a Kupjansk
> 
> 
> Bielorrusia ha restringido el acceso a tres distritos del Óblast de Gomel en la frontera con Ucrania. Solo puedes ir allí si tienes familiares cercanos viviendo allí.
> ...



Foto 1: feminista y alcohólico
Foto 2: satanista
Foto 3: lavadora de dinero y genocidas
Foto 4: ¿no sé quién es? bozal para ocultar el rostro
Foto 5: narcotraficante
Foto 6: plandemista


----------



## ZHU DE (21 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Eso es lo que pensé hace años cuando lo leí...
> 20 y pico de años después, usted dice eso porque no lo leyó
> Tal vez no sepa quien es el autor y la influencia que ha tenido en los gobiernos de EEUU



En este hilo hay dos subnormales otánicos de guardia permanente, la Rejona y el Alfombras, este se limita a decir siempre la última palabra, aunque sea una solemne sandez como la que le acaba de contestar a usted. El otro se solo contesta con su epíteto favorito; Kornupeta.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Dic 2022)

Un dron kamikaze Lancet-3M actualizado con diseño aerodinámico modificado: un ala grande en forma de X y un pequeño plumaje en forma de X en la cola, en la exhibición en el Centro de Control de Defensa Nacional de la Federación Rusa.

Este UAV actualizado ya se ha hecho famoso gracias a las muchas unidades destruidas de artillería ucraniana, sistemas de defensa aérea y estaciones de radar.

@milinfolive


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

nueva entrega de la zorra y las uvas en motherland blue pill


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> MSM Group Eslovaquia, por ejemplo, Polonia debe tener alguna también.



IMI systems Israel too @delhierro


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Teniente Coronel Vladimir Vladimirovich Nikolenko, desnazificado y desmilitarizado en Ucrania.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Dic 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Ramones Punk, jajaja, pues claro joder, son los Ramones.



Esta lista es mal falsa que las cuentas de los cm, no puedo citar a @rejon pues lo tengo en el ignore.

Roger Waters (Pink Floid) se ha posicionado claramente del lado pro-ruso.








Cancelan show de Roger Waters en Polonia por declaración pro-rusa


Tras las declaraciones pro-Rusia del ex-miembro de Pink Floyd, Roger Waters, la promotora de sus conciertos en la Tauron Arena de Cracovia ha decidido




summainferno.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

no tienen pertrechos de calidad para esa tropa

davai davai x 700k

una matanza que ni la guerra de invierno





ALCOY dijo:


> y qué cohones hace ahí el Patriarca Ciruelo? dar extremaunciones?


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En este hilo hay dos subnormales otánicos de guardia permanente, la Rejona y el Alfombras, este se limita a decir siempre la última palabra, aunque sea una solemne sandez como la que le acaba de contestar a usted. El otro se solo contesta con su epíteto favorito; Kornupeta.



Pues si en este hilo hay sobre todo del mayor hijodeputa putiniano-proruso que existe y es la puta rata china (ZHU) que ademas es cornuo declarao....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Eso es lo que pensé hace años cuando lo leí...
> 20 y pico de años después, usted dice eso porque no lo leyó
> Tal vez no sepa quien es el autor y la influencia que ha tenido en los gobiernos de EEUU



Bien conocida es su frase : "la propia existencia de Ucrania como nación independiente ayuda a transformar a Rusia. Sin Ucrania, Rusia deja de ser una potencia de Eurasia". 

Para Brzezinski, Rusia siempre será enemiga de Occidente, ya sea el Imperio Ruso, la URSS o la Federación Rusa. Así que el objetivo sería dividir a Rusia en tres partes, una occidental con mano de obra barata y cualificada que nunca entraría en la UE, una oriental que quedaría para China, y Siberia y los Urales como un vaso comunicante. En los tres casos, se trataría de expoliar sus vastos recursos. Además, planteaba que la relación entre los EEUU y sus aliados sería más bien de vasallaje, con los yanquis como potencia hegemónica. Sus ideas han calado hondo en los halcones y en el Partido Demócrata.


----------



## España1 (21 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Robert F.Kennedy: La CIA mató a mi tío JFK.
> 
> 
> VAYA, NO ME LO EXPERAVA.



Can I Ask who killed JFK? Not today, tomorrow 

Ojo con las preguntas!


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Como una puta cabra. Pobres niños


----------



## Epicii (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Bien conocida es su frase : "la propia existencia de Ucrania como nación independiente ayuda a transformar a Rusia. Sin Ucrania, Rusia deja de ser una potencia de Eurasia".
> 
> Para Brzezinski, Rusia siempre será enemiga de Occidente, ya sea el Imperio Ruso, la URSS o la Federación Rusa. Así que el objetivo sería dividir a Rusia en tres partes, una occidental con mano de obra barata y cualificada que nunca entraría en la UE, una oriental que quedaría para China, y Siberia y los Urales como un vaso comunicante. En los tres casos, se trataría de expoliar sus vastos recursos. Además, planteaba que la relación entre los EEUU y sus aliados sería más bien de vasallaje, con los yanquis como potencia hegemónica. Sus ideas han calado hondo en los halcones y en el Partido Demócrata.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Desde el comienzo de la guerra, los rusos han retirado casi $40 mil millones de los bancos.

Durante 10 meses, el volumen de depósitos en los bancos en dólares, euros y libras disminuyó en un 40%, de $ 94 mil millones a $ 57 mil millones, dijo el director del Otkritie Bank .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

los precios del gas estan a nivel de septimbre de 2021









Gráfico del precio de futuros de Gas natural - Investing.com


Acceda gratis al gráfico en tiempo real sobre la evolución del precio de los futuros de Gas natural y obtenga datos sobre su comportamiento.




es.investing.com







coscorron dijo:


> Hace un año el precio del gas era de 25 euros el MWh y nos ponemos contentos porque baja a 100 euros el MWh ... Es que las cosas hay que verlas en contexto ... Para que el presupuesto ruso se vea afectado con el precio de 25 euros el MWh debería vender un 25 % de lo que vendía hace un año y ahora mismo no es así. Esta guerra es basicamente económica y su solución vendrá también por la economía y me temo que también van a quedar en tablas, Rusia venderá a otros clientes y la UE comprará a otros proveedores y entre medias los dos pierden.... Bueno Von der Leyen y Borrell no tanto.


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como una puta cabra. Pobres niños



Principio de transposición, una vez más. Galilerdo es tan previsible como imbécil.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No estoy en España, pero teniendo en cuenta lo que me dicen familiares y amigos... No sé a que vienes aquí, pierdes el tiempo.



Pues te mienten, que a subido si, pero el doble ni de coña de media habrá subido un 10%


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

Al final, los rusos ya oficialmente, reconocen su enfrentamiento con la OTAN en Ucrania…con el ejército camuflado…en las fosas marianas siempre lo vemos meses por delante…








Moscow comments on NATO presence in Ukraine


Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu has claimed NATO sent officers to the frontlines in Ukraine, in addition to billions in aid




www.rt.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Zelesnky vuela o huye a los Estados Unidos?



Tu que crees, flor de pitiminí? Que huye del país o que ha ido a pedir más armas para seguir matando rusos?


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues te mienten, que a subido si, pero el doble ni de coña de media habrá subido un 10%



Cuéntaselo a ellos, diles que sólo es un diez...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

*Ukraine employs AI to strike Russian positions – Washington Post*








2022/12/21 - 16:52 • LATEST NEWS UKRAINE

Ukrainian officers at combat operations centers use unique artificial intelligence software to plan their strikes at Russian positions, the Washington Post reports.

Ukraine’s Armed Forces employ artificial intelligence to process data, analyze the situation on the battlefield and pick targets for the strikes, according to the Washington Post. Ukrainian officers use big data algorithms to make crucial decisions on the battlefield.



> “This is the “wizard war” in the Ukraine conflict — a secret digital campaign that has never been reported before in detail — and it’s a big reason David is beating Goliath here. The Ukrainians are fusing their courageous fighting spirit with the most advanced intelligence and battle-management software ever seen in combat,” David Ignatius, the columnist of the Washington Post.



The AI software was provided to Ukraine by the American technology company Palantir. This company is famous for designing Project Maven, the Pentagon’s signature AI program.
Ukrainian officers combine the information provided by the AI software with the targeting intelligence that is mostly obtained from commercial satellites.


> “Tenacity, will and harnessing the latest technology give the Ukrainians a decisive advantage. We are witnessing the ways wars will be fought, and won, for years to come,” The US Army General and chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Mark A. Milley told the Washington Post last week.



The AI that the Ukrainian Armed Forces use is able to identify enemy’s military equipment in targeting intelligence images with high precision, even if such equipment is covered with snow or mud. Thus, technology savvy officers of the Ukrainian Army tip the balance on the battlefield in Ukraine’s favor.
The Ukrainian military are being trained to use the AI software in Germany and Poland.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Alemania 1940 y Rusia AHORA.


----------



## NPI (21 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Me pica la curiosidad, Vane, ¿porque llamas a todo el mundo que te contradice Kornupeta con K? ¿te han enseñado el insulto pero no sabes que significa?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

_claramente a uido a comprarle borsos por valor de 40.K$ a su mujera





_



Simo Hayha dijo:


> Tu que crees, flor de pitiminí? Que huye del país o que ha ido a pedir más armas para seguir matando rusos?


----------



## Yomateix (21 Dic 2022)

Zelenski y sus acompañantes se piensan que pueden llegar más a la gente vistiendo de esa manera....cuando lo que hacen es quedar en evidencia. Se va a reunir con su amo y viste con esa pinta y el acompañante en uniforme militar como si estuviese en mitad del campo. Vestir así no te vuelve más duro, ni más campechano, solo demuestra que es un actor que no sabe que la misma ropa no es apropiada para todas las situaciones.


----------



## magufone (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuéntaselo a ellos, diles que sólo es un diez...



Un 10... si si... Madre mia...
Donde coño compran algunos...


----------



## Yomateix (21 Dic 2022)

Vaya "aliado" tienen (se lo traslada directamente al expresidente Ruso si hacemos caso de esta noticia, no al de Ucrania) La verdad es que Rusia luchando prácticamente sola contra toda la Otan es complicado si la cosa se alarga y las ayudas se mantienen.

*XI Y MEDVEDEV.* El presidente de China, Xi Jinping, ha trasladado al expresidente ruso y actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad, Dimitri Medvedev, que desde Pekín están interesados en que avancen las negociaciones de paz entre Kiev y Moscú. "China espera que las partes implicadas se comporten de manera racional, sean moderadas, lleven a cabo conversaciones exhaustivas y resuelvan sus preocupaciones mutuas en materia de seguridad mediante métodos políticos", ha recalcado Xi en declaraciones a los medios estatales chinos.


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Un 10... si si... Madre mia...
> Donde coño compran algunos...



A lo mejor los de Maldita y Newtral tienen economatos con descuento, a saber...


----------



## magufone (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> A lo mejor los de Maldita y Newtral tienen economatos con descuento, a saber...



La cartilla del economato


----------



## Yomateix (21 Dic 2022)

La UE sigue agachando la cabeza y aún agradece de parte del amo que estando Europa mucho más cerca y pasando olímpicamente de devolver las visitas de los "líderes" Europeos que fueron a verlo cuando Biden ha pasado de hacerlo (y siendo Europa la que se come los problemas de una guerra cercana, quedarse sin la energía barata de Rusia, tener que proporcionar energía a Ucrania etc etc) se vaya a EEUU. Ridículo aplaudir esto, a donde ha llegado la UE.....

*LA UE APLAUDE A ZELENSKI. *La Unión Europea ha aplaudido este miércoles la visita del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, a Estados Unidos para reunirse con su presidente, Joe Biden, *quitando importancia a que el primer viaje internacional desde el inicio de la guerra no sea a Europa*, al recordar que los principales líderes europeos han viajado a Kiev los últimos meses para mostrar su apoyo frente a la agresión militar rusa. "Damos la bienvenida al viaje del presidente Zelenski a Washington para discutir un mayor apoyo de Estados Unidos a Ucrania como una clara señal del fuerte respaldo internacional a Ucrania en su resistencia a la agresión rusa", ha afirmado el portavoz de Exteriores del bloque, Peter Stano.


----------



## cebollin-o (21 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues te mienten, que a subido si, pero el doble ni de coña de media habrá subido un 10%



Hace bien usted en creer antes a un familiar o amigo que a un desconocido

(aunque sea forero)


----------



## Yomateix (21 Dic 2022)

Mejor no mencionar quien hace estos ataques.....no se vaya a enfadar de nuevo Zelenski con Cruz Roja a quienes ya pidió boicotear entre otras lindezas. Porque ataques en Donetsk se supone que serán de la parte de Ucrania que son quienes suelen atacarlos, ya que no dan más datos.

*ATAQUES CONTRA EL PERSONAL DE CRUZ ROJA*. El Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja (CICR) denunció hoy tres ataques recientes contra sus trabajadores e instalaciones en Ucrania, con al menos tres muertos, y recordó a las partes en conflicto que deben "respetar el espacio humanitario" absteniéndose de este tipo de acciones. En el ataque más reciente, este lunes, la oficina de CICR en Donetsk (este de Ucrania) fue bombardeada, lo que causó daños en el edificio y en varios vehículos, aunque no hubo muertos ni heridos, destacó la organización en un comunicado. Un día antes, un hospital que contaba con apoyo de CICR fue atacado también en Donetsk, lo que causó la muerte de dos pacientes y heridas a otros internos, y días antes un voluntario del equipo de respuesta a emergencias para la organización falleció en un ataque con explosivos en Jersón (sur).


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

PRENSA RUSA:

Mujeres presas- camino a la operación especial.

Vyacheslav Vegner, miembro de la Asamblea de la región de Sverdlovsk, se dirigió al fundador de Wagner, Prigozhin, con una propuesta para que las mujeres que cumplen condena en las cárceles puedan participar en la operación especial..

Según el diputado, podrían ser enviados a la zona como operadoras de telecomunicaciones, enfermeras y cuidadoras para prestar asistencia a los militares rusos.

Prigozhin respondió que estaba totalmente de acuerdo con la idea. En su opinión, las prisioneras también podrían ser utilizadas cómo francotiradoras y en grupos de sabotaje. 



*¿Ya no tienen mujeres a las que violar que mandan a las presas?  *


----------



## terro6666 (21 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Hace bien usted en creer antes a un familiar o amigo que a un desconocido
> 
> (aunque sea forero)





cebollin-o dijo:


> Hace bien usted en creer antes a un familiar o amigo que a un desconocido
> 
> (aunque sea forero)



Según la OCU
La *cesta de la compra* se *ha* encarecido un 15,2% anual, según un estudio de la OCU, la mayor *subida* en 34 años. El incremento de precios es generalizado, ya que afecta al 95% de los 239 productos de la *cesta* y se ratifica la sensación.

Aunque puedes creer más a tu cuñao.


----------



## terro6666 (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuéntaselo a ellos, diles que sólo es un diez...



Según la OCU un 15%


----------



## Yomateix (21 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, comenté ayer que Zelensky pidió que todo el mundo apagase sus luces de 20:00 a 21:00 horas hoy en apoyo a Ucrania y que era una buena de ver como aquí en España pasan olímpicamente de esta guerra, porque apagar la luz una hora no costaba nada y aún así la gente no lo iba a hacer. En mi zona nadie ha hecho el menor caso, se ven la mayoría de viviendas con luz (como un día más como es lógico)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

Indispensable






Cuando empezaran a dar palizas a fans Z, en Rusia?


Risia es un estercolero de NPCs, peña normie que abreva el discurso oficial del kremlin sin filtros, es el puñetero paraiso del borregomatrix, en cualquier pais de occidente, pon andorra, la gente sudaria los cojones hasta los calcetines de que el rey de andorra, escondido en su palacio que ha...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Por cierto, comenté ayer que Zelensky pidió que todo el mundo apagase sus luces de 20:00 a 21:00 horas hoy en apoyo a Ucrania y que era una buena de ver como aquí en España pasan olímpicamente de esta guerra, porque apagar la luz una hora no costaba nada y aún así la gente no lo iba a hacer. En mi zona nadie ha hecho el menor caso, se ven la mayoría de viviendas con luz (como un día más como es lógico)



Hasta las luces de navidad de la calle encendidas…por el norte poco en mi zona…


----------



## arriondas (21 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Según la OCU un 15%



Muchos productos han subido mucho más de ese quince. Te lo repito, eso díselo a ellos, que yo vivo fuera.


----------



## cebollin-o (21 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Según la OCU
> La *cesta de la compra* se *ha* encarecido un 15,2% anual, según un estudio de la OCU, la mayor *subida* en 34 años. El incremento de precios es generalizado, ya que afecta al 95% de los 239 productos de la *cesta* y se ratifica la sensación.
> 
> Aunque puedes creer más a tu cuñao.



No se preocupe, que ahora mismo bajo al Mencabrona y le digo al cajero,que según los chicos de la OCU, me están cobrando de más.

No sea ingenuo, deje de tragarse la propaganda gubernamental y estudie bien sus tiquets de caja.

(La inflación real en productos de alimentación es muy superior a ese 15,2 que menciona)


----------



## Yomateix (21 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Hasta las luces de navidad de la calle encendidas…por el norte poco en mi zona…



Si, aquí también (las de balcones y ventanas me refiero, que en la calle nunca ponen) Luego el gobierno apagará las luces de navidad en alguna zona céntrica y a decir que toda España está con Ucrania y que no importa cuanto nos cueste a todos los Españoles


----------



## terro6666 (21 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> No se preocupe, que ahora mismo bajo al Mencabrona y le digo al cajero,que según los chicos de la OCU, me están cobrando de más.
> 
> No sea ingenuo, deje de tragarse la propaganda gubernamental y estudie bien sus tiquets de caja.
> 
> (La inflación real en productos de alimentación es muy superior a ese 15,2 que menciona)



todos mienten menos mi cuñao.


----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron hoy un ataque con misiles contra las instalaciones del 73º Centro Naval de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de la Armada de Ucrania en Ochakiv.
Docenas de militares murieron y resultaron heridos.
Se han causado graves daños materiales.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

El nuevo paquete de ayuda de Estados Unidos a Ucrania :


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## saturnin1 (21 Dic 2022)

*El ejército ucraniano ha bombardeado la República de Donestsk 58 veces en un solo día.*

*El Donbass ha sido agredido desde 2014 por el ejército ucraniano, y lo sigue haciendo ahora. Sin embargo, los organismos occidentales solo tienen ojos para ver únicamente lo que les interesa. Se delatan a ellos mismos.

10 comunidades residenciales fueron bombardeadas por los ucranianos en las últimas 24 horas, y son: Donetsk, Golmovsky, Zhuvanka, Mayorsk, Şyrokaya Balka, Gorlovka, Yasinovataya, Kashtanovye, Troitskoye y Makeyevka. 


*









Fuerzas ucranianas bombardearon Donetsk 58 veces durante últimas 24 horas - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


10 comunidades residenciales fueron bombardeadas por los ucranianos en las últimas 24 horas, y son:




sana.sy





*








El ejército ucraniano ha bombardeado la República de Donestsk 58 veces en un solo día


Esta brutal agresión ha sido llevada a cabo por el ejército que apoya Estados Unidos y la Unión Europea y,



insurgente.org




*


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Joe Biden y la coalición occidental que apoya a Ucrania.


----------



## John Nash (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos productos han subido mucho más de ese quince. Te lo repito, eso díselo a ellos, que yo vivo fuera.











La cesta de la compra registra su mayor subida en 34 años


Los precios de los supermercados han subido un 15,2% de media en España, según la OCU. El 96% de los productos son más caros, baja el champú.



www.rtve.es





Destaca el encarecimiento del *aceite de girasol*, con una subida del 118%, le siguen *las magdalenas y la margarina* (75%) y los *plátanos, pasta, aceite de oliva y harina*, con subidas del 50% o aún mayores.









La inflación de la cesta de la compra en Europa: en 16 países se encarece aún más que en España


Hungría presenta un 40% de inflación alimentaria y tiene 'topados' los precios de varios productos desde principios de año.




www.elespanol.com





Tras Hungría, los países en los que más se ha encarecido hacer la compra son *Lituania* (32,6% más), *Letonia* (29,4%) y *Estonia* (28%). En las repúblicas bálticas ocurre igual que en Hungría -y España-, la inflación alimentaria supera a la generalizada. En los tres países el alza de precios oscila entre el 21% y el 23% y una de las causas es *su proximidad geográfica con Rusia y Bielorrusia*.

*Polonia, Rumanía y Alemania* se sitúan por encima del 20% y* Croacia, Portugal, Eslovenia, Suecia, Dinamarca y Finlandia* superan a España con valores superiores al 15,7%.


Las *verduras frescas* son el producto que más se ha disparado en *FRANCIA*: *ahora cuestan un 33,9% más que hace un año*.


Le siguen el queso y los huevos (14,8%), el pescado fresco (13,6%), la carne (12,4%), el pan y los cereales (11,2%) y las frutas frescas (8%).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## saturnin1 (21 Dic 2022)

El viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Vershinin, denunció : 

Estados Unidos practica la caza de rusos por todo el mundo y procura su detención bajo cargos ficticios para luego reclamar la extradición y condenarles a decenas de años de prisión.












Vershinin: Los países occidentales en su manía rusófoba están dispuestos a violar la Carta de la ONU - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Por otro lado, denunció que EEUU practica la caza de rusos por todo el mundo y procura su detención




sana.sy


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

*Zelensky puede visitar el Reino Unido, Francia y Alemania después de la visita a los Estados Unidos* - CBS


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Dic 2022)

Zele en directo con el abuelo en 24h tv


----------



## Martok (21 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Obedecen órdenes, no nos pasemos.



Entiendo tu argumentación pero.........

........ me resulta verdaderamente desagradable ver como los agentes revindican legítimamente mejorar sus condiciones laborales pero cuando otros trabajadores lo hacen , los agente no tienen ningún rubor de dar palizas a esos trabajadores bajo el argumento de " obedecen ordenes"


----------



## Hannibaal (21 Dic 2022)

Veo con tristeza que la loca tarada de El Ariki después de casi un año sigue 24/7 posteando su basura de propaganda otanera-anglosionista. Espero que vaya a sueldo si no que vida mas triste la de este desgraciado.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Esto es como el típico tío pasado de copas que va soltando billetes para que no pare la fiesta. El problema es que ya está para el arrastre.


----------



## Martok (21 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: ZELENSKY VIAJARÁ EN UNAS HORAS DE URGENCIA A ESTADOS UNIDOS, HABLARÁ EN EL CAPITOLIO - EL MOTIVO PUEDE SER LA REUNIÓN DE PUTIN CON LUKASHENKO Y LA APERTURA DE UN NUEVO FRENTE EN EL NORTE, SEGÚN ALGUNOS ANALISTAS
> 
> PRIMER VIAJE DE ZELENSKY AL EXTRANJERO DESDE EL INICIO DE LA GUERRA*





Roedr dijo:


> Es por lo que el desenlace lógico es la derrota y descuartización de Rusia, o que Rusia use su poderoso arsenal nuclear para nivelar la cosa.* El tiempo sólo juega en contra de Rusia en lo que respecta a la guerra convencional.*



No se yo









VIDEO: Los puntos clave del discurso de Putin sobre el desarrollo de las Fuerzas Armadas


Rusia continuará desarrollando su tríada nuclear, subrayó el presidente ruso en un discurso en el Ministerio de Defensa.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

cualquier info que no abrevas en el retrete del khan es propaganga  



Hannibaal dijo:


> Veo con tristeza que la loca tarada de El Ariki después de casi un año sigue 24/7 posteando su basura de propaganda otanera-anglosionista. Espero que vaya a sueldo si no que vida mas triste la de este desgraciado.


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2022)

El Sr. Shoigu:
*
Shoigu propuso una serie de medidas para reforzar la seguridad de la Federación Rusa, 
entre ellas la creación de una agrupación especial de tropas en la frontera noroeste del país
y la ampliación de las FFAA hasta alcanzar 1,5 millones de militares, de los cuales 695.000 
serían soldados contratados. ... Shoigu propuso crear una serie de nuevas agrupaciones 
militares, entre ellas cinco nuevas divisiones de artillería, ocho regimientos de aviación 
de bombarderos y un regimiento de cazas, así como seis brigadas de aviación del ejército... *

¿Qué tal? Esto no se trata de Ucrania, por supuesto que no...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

hajajaja, los estercoleros como rusia pueden imprimir todos los billetes que quieran que navegan en la miseria... como si los equipos de infanteria estubieran hechos de papel

la corrupcion va a ser bestial, el borregomatrix con una inflacion de 1000% mientras los recursos de destinan a las mansiones



rejon dijo:


> Esto es como el típico tío pasado de copas que va soltando billetes para que no pare la fiesta. El problema es que ya está para el arrastre.


----------



## Vitaly (21 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué Polonia envía tantas tropas a Ucrania pese a las constantes pérdidas?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

creanme



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron hoy un ataque con misiles contra las instalaciones del 73º Centro Naval de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de la Armada de Ucrania en Ochakiv.
> Docenas de militares murieron y resultaron heridos.
> Se han causado graves daños materiales.
> #CBO
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

+ periodismo, calidac


Vitaly dijo:


> ¿Por qué Polonia envía tantas tropas a Ucrania pese a las constantes pérdidas?


----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Entiendo tu argumentación pero.........
> 
> ........ me resulta verdaderamente desagradable ver como los agentes revindican legítimamente mejorar sus condiciones laborales pero cuando otros trabajadores lo hacen , los agente no tienen ningún rubor de dar palizas a esos trabajadores bajo el argumento de " obedecen ordenes"



A mí me parece que sobra la mayoría de la Policía. Nunca los he visto mover el culo para ayudar a los buenos ciudadanos cuando les roban, y mover mucho el culo para ayudar a políticos escoria. También se ponen finolis con la legalidad para escaquearse cuando ven riesgo para ellos. Pero vamos, su papel es como el del ejército, profesores, médicos y resto de funcionariado: obedecer al poder político y judicial.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Martok (21 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me parece que sobra la mayoría de la Policía. Nunca los he visto mover el culo para ayudar a los buenos ciudadanos cuando les roban, y mover mucho el culo para ayudar a políticos escoria. También se ponen finolis con la legalidad para escaquearse cuando ven riesgo para ellos. Pero vamos, su papel es como el del ejército, profesores, médicos y resto de funcionariado: obedecer al poder político y judicial.



A mi siempre me ha dado la impresión que con la gente normal no se andan con escrúpulos pero con gente chunga si pueden no intervienen.


----------



## dabuti (21 Dic 2022)

MILES DE UCRANIANOS MUERTOS EN BAKHMUT IMPULSAN EL DESEO DE RETIRADA QUE LA OTAN Y KIEF IMPIDEN.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
21 DEC, 19:37
*Ukrainian forces near Artyomovsk want to retreat, but command won’t let them to — officer*
Apti Alaudinov noted that Ukrainian servicemen have been refusing en masse to go to the contact line and engage in combat for several months already

LUGANSK, December 21. /TASS/. Ukrainian forces near Artyomovsk have signaled their desire to retreat, but the command is not allowing them to do so, says Apti Alaudinov, commander of the ‘Akhmat’ special forces unit and deputy commander of the LPR People’s Militia 2nd Army Corps.
"Despite the difficulty in the Artyomovsk direction, the enemy is being eliminated there in huge numbers every day. The enemy has signaled its desire to retreat via all available communications channels, but NATO commanders do not authorize them to. This results in thousands of eliminated and injured enemy fighters," he said on his Telegram channel.
Alaudinov noted that Ukrainian servicemen have been refusing en masse to go to the contact line and engage in combat for several months already.
"We also have video proof of the enemy shooting its own fighters after they refuse to advance on us. This increasingly forces the enemy to involve foreigners and Ukrainian nationalist units as firing squads at the contact line," he said.

He noted that all indicators are good across the entire contact line swath within the responsibility of the 2nd Army Corps. In particular, there is significant progress near Soledar, where a major offensive breakthrough was planned and executed, he said.
TAGS


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (21 Dic 2022)

Ataque a la base del 73.º Centro de Operaciones Especiales de Ucrania en Ochakiv: detalles

El 21 de diciembre se lanzó un ataque con misiles en la base del 73º Centro de Operaciones Especiales de la Marina de la Armada de Ucrania en Ochakiv.

Según Military Chronicle, se registraron impactos en los almacenes con armas y municiones, así como en el centro de entrenamiento de combate.

En total se usaron al menos cinco misiles contra instalaciones militares de la Armada de Ucrania. Presuntamente, los ataques con misiles Smerch MLRS de 300 mm provocaron la detonación de cartuchos, granadas para lanzagranadas AGS y para lanzagranadas antitanque.

Al menos 12 personas murieron y otros 23 militares ucranianos, incluidos tres oficiales, resultaron gravemente heridos.

En septiembre y octubre de 2022, la base del centro 73 también fue atacada: a continuación el aeródromo, el arsenal y el centro de entrenamiento de combate de la Armada de Ucrania fueron atacados por drones Geran-2.

Desde el verano de 2022, el centro 73 ha estado preparando una operación para forzar el estuario del Dnieper y desembarcar en la península de Kinburn. En el desarrollo de este plan participan activamente especialistas de Gran Bretaña y EE.UU.

Suscríbete a crónica militar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Dic 2022)

*Rusia y China impulsan una economía multipolar*


Pese a los esfuerzos de Estados Unidos y de la Unión Europea por tratar de dañar las economías de Rusia y China, estas dos naciones han impulsado sobremanera sus relaciones e intercambios comerciales en los últimos años como una forma de avanzar hacia un mundo multipolar.

Esa aceleración del intercambio se ha producido en el marco de las extorsiones occidentales contra la Federación de Rusia por el operativo militar especial en Ucrania. Ante esas “sanciones”, Moscú ha debido reorientar su comercio exterior y ha dirigido sus exportaciones hacia el Oriente y en especial a China.

La analista Natalia Milchakova, jefa de Freedom Finance Global, señaló al sitio RT que, como muchas compañías extranjeras decidieron suspender o cerrar por completo sus negocios en el país euroasiático, los empresarios chinos han ocupado esos nichos vacantes lo que ha reforzado a Beijing como el principal socio comercial de Moscú.

Los datos afirman el reforzamiento de esa relación: el intercambio comercial entre ambos países creció de enero a noviembre de 2022, un 32 % en comparación con el mismo período de 2021 y alcanzó la cifra record de 172 406 millones de dólares. 

Según informe de la Administración General de Aduanas del gigante asiático las *exportaciones*de China a Rusia aumentaron 13,4 % en comparación con el mismo período del año anterior y ascendieron a 67 333 millones de dólares. Mientras las *importaciones* de bienes y servicios rusos registraron un incremento, de 47,5 %, para situarse en 105 072 millones de dólares.

Beijing exporta a Moscú una gran variedad de productos entre los que sobresalen dispositivos electrónicos, equipos industriales, juguetes, calzado, bisutería, vehículos, aires acondicionados.

Asimismo China le compra *petróleo*, combustibles, gas natural, *carbón*, cobre, *madera* y *mariscos*.

En comparación con 2021 la rotación comercial de energía creció en 64 % en términos económicos y un 10 % en lo físico por lo que China se está convirtiendo en el mayor consumidor de energía procedente del gigante euroasiático.

La colaboración bilateral se realiza a mediano y largo plazo sobre una elección estratégica en beneficio de las dos potencias y en ese ámbito se destacan la energía nuclear, aviación, construcción de motores para cohetes espaciales y la navegación por satélite. 

En cuanto a las inversiones, Moscú y Beijing trabajan en alrededor de 80 proyectos por un total de más de 160 000 millones de dólares.

En la concatenación comercial logran gran efectividad pues la estructura industrial y la cadena de producción China se encuentran entre las *más avanzadas y modernas del mundo*, a lo que se une una gran ventaja en la construcción de capital y de mercado, mientras que Rusia es *rica en recursos naturales* y posee gran base industrial, tecnológica y agrícola.
*Y como si esto fuera poco, en una jugada estratégica, ambos países cooperan aceleradamente para romper el dominio del dólar en el mercado mundial.*

Song Kui, presidente del Instituto de Investigación de la Economía Regional China-Rusia Contemporánea, indicó que más de la mitad del comercio bilateral lo están llevando a cabo mediante el uso en las transacciones de sus respectivas monedas nacionales (rublo y yuan), lo cual contribuirá al proceso global de desdolarización.

Como entre las extorsiones estadounidenses contra Rusia se evalúa la posibilidad de desconectar todos los bancos de esa nación del sistema Swift, las entidades financieras de Moscú y Beijing trabajan en la apertura de cuentas para empresas rusas en China y viceversa.

El viceprimer ministro, Alexánder Nóvak, anunció recientemente que esa medida es para evitar el uso de ese sistema interbancario. 

La Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunications (Swift) es una red de mensajería que las instituciones bancarias financieras usan para transmitir información e instrucciones seguras a través de un procedimiento estandarizado de códigos.

*Este Sistema Interbancario Internacional tiene *alrededor de 11 000 entidades financieras en más de 200 países. Su sede está en Bélgica, pero en su junta directiva hay *ejecutivos de bancos estadounidenses*. Además, una legislación federal estadounidense permite a Washington sancionar a bancos y reguladores de otras partes del mundo.

Como las amenazas sobre la desconexión del Swift continúan, Rusia, China, India, Irán y otros países han iniciado una carrera por crear sistemas alternativos con el propósito de librarse del chantaje en medio de una guerra financiera sin tregua.

Ya en 2019, Vladímir Shapoválov, funcionario del Banco Central de Rusia, informaba que debido a esos chantajes su país creó una plataforma alternativa, el Sistema para la Transferencia de Mensajes Financieros (SPFS). Incluso, ampliaban la posibilidad de unirse al Sistema Internacional de Pagos de China (CIPS), análogo al Swift para facilitar las operaciones entre las dos naciones.

No cabe la menor duda que en este planeta cambiante, donde Washington y Occidente apoyan incrementar los sinsabores de otra guerra fría, un mundo multipolar se avecina de la mano de Rusia, China y otras naciones mientras el dólar sufre las consecuencias de la prepotente política imperial.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Yo, que soy de los que hace diez meses no daba un duro por Ucrania, ver esa alfombra roja para el hombre que ha echo posible que me equivocara totalmente...

Admiración absoluta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## cebollin-o (21 Dic 2022)

saturnin1 dijo:


> El viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Vershinin, denunció :
> 
> Estados Unidos practica la caza de rusos por todo el mundo y procura su detención bajo cargos ficticios para luego reclamar la extradición y condenarles a decenas de años de prisión.
> 
> ...



Y para confiscar bienes y activos, no se le olvide.


----------



## Castellano (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Ni de visita se quita la ropa militar
Puto cerdo el farlopas


----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> A mi siempre me ha dado la impresión que con la gente normal no se andan con escrúpulos pero con gente chunga si pueden no intervienen.



A mí también. Es más, más que la impresión, estoy convencido de ello. 

Con los jueces es muchísimo peor. A un delincuente de poca monta, o buen ciudadano en una situación rara, lo despachan rapidito, a veces sin dignarse a darles la palabra en los juicios. Si es un pez gordo se la cogen con papel de fumar.


----------



## Castellano (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Yo, que soy de los que hace diez meses no daba un duro por Ucrania, ver esa alfombra roja para el hombre que ha echo posible que me equivocara totalmente...
> 
> Admiración absoluta.



Te gusta la lefa judía eh piratón


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Te gusta la lefa judía eh piratón



Me gusta mas la judia de tu MAMI....... EHHHHH GILIPOLLAS......


----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Buena escalada está preparando Biden.


----------



## frangelico (21 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> A mí me parece que sobra la mayoría de la Policía. Nunca los he visto mover el culo para ayudar a los buenos ciudadanos cuando les roban, y mover mucho el culo para ayudar a políticos escoria. También se ponen finolis con la legalidad para escaquearse cuando ven riesgo para ellos. Pero vamos, su papel es como el del ejército, profesores, médicos y resto de funcionariado: obedecer al poder político y judicial.



Y además somos de los países con más policías del mundo. Un pesebre más.


----------



## John Nash (21 Dic 2022)

Cómo ayudaron los soldados rusos de Chechenia a los civiles de Mariúpol


Una residente de Mariúpol relata cómo los soldados rusos de Chechenia llegaron y ayudaron a los locales con todo lo que podían, incluso ofreciendo sus propias raciones de comida.




odysee.com





Una residente de Mariúpol relata cómo los soldados rusos de Chechenia llegaron y ayudaron a los locales con todo lo que podían, incluso ofreciendo sus propias raciones de comida.


----------



## Castellano (21 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y además somos de los países con más policías del mundo. Un pesebre más.



Una de las cosas que más llama la atención cuando sales de España al resto de Europa, es que salvo en Francia, Italia o Portugal (donde también hay polis a punta pala o al menos también se ven), en el resto puedes pasar días sin ver una patrulla o con suerte una.

En España en un día normal por la calle, ves varias patrullas. Y si te da por alternar de cafelitos por los bares paco de la zona, ya te los encuentras a todos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Nash (21 Dic 2022)

Putin: Siempre hemos querido ser parte de este llamado 'mundo civilizado'


Rusia siempre ha querido se parte del llamado 'mundo civilizado', pero en vez de aceptarla, se intentó terminar con ella después de la caída de la Unión Soviética con la ayuda de terroristas, aseguró ...




odysee.com





Rusia siempre ha querido ser parte del llamado 'mundo civilizado', pero en vez de aceptarla, se intentó terminar con ella después de la caída de la Unión Soviética con la ayuda de terroristas, aseguró Vladímir Putin durante una reunión con los altos mandos militares del país.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

bueno putin ha anunciado que imprimirá todos lo billetes que haga falta para regar el corrupto ejercito ruso; mucha gente va a acumular papelitos de colores a montones, seguro que la entrega de ATACMS es solo igualar la apuesta



Roedr dijo:


> Buena escalada está preparando Biden.


----------



## Peineto (21 Dic 2022)

Vitaly dijo:


> ¿Por qué Polonia envía tantas tropas a Ucrania pese a las constantes pérdidas?



Porque no pueden vivir sin estrés histórico


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)

*Berlín ve "buena noticia" la entrega de defensas antiaéreas Patriot a Ucrania.*
El Gobierno alemán calificó hoy de "buena noticia" la próxima entrega de* defensas antiaéreas Patriot a Ucrania* por parte de EEUU y avanzó que el entrenamiento de los soldados ucranianos en el manejo de estos sistemas podría tener lugar en Alemania.

La decisión de suministrar por primera vez este tipo de armamento ha sido tomada "en coordinación" con los aliados de Washington, dijo el portavoz de la cancillería alemana, *Steffen Hebestreit*, en una rueda de prensa ordinaria.

Ahora se están produciendo conversaciones sobre la *formación de soldados ucranianos para su manejo,* que posiblemente tendrá lugar en Alemania, agregó Hebestreit, aunque matizó que la decisión final corresponde a EEUU y a Ucrania.

El portavoz rehusó ver la entrega de los Patriot como un punto de inflexión en el* apoyo occidental a Kiev,* puesto que, según dijo, "es lo que hacen otros países y es lo que hacemos nosotros".


----------



## Rothmans Racing (21 Dic 2022)

R


El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Rusia ha perdido en 10 meses, dos veces todos los soldados de USA muertos en Vietnam en casi 10 años


----------



## Martok (21 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Colegio del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa 2022
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas noticias en resumen " Se acabo la tonteria y los pasteleos. Se van a poner la pilas". Esperemos que sea verdad.


----------



## John Nash (21 Dic 2022)

Submarinos atómicos, misiles y aviación: Putin llama a mejorar la tríada nuclear rusa


La tríada nuclear de Rusia está integrada por la aviación estratégica, los misiles intercontinentales y los submarinos atómicos




www.elconfidencial.com





*No hay límites para la financiación del Ejército*

*No existe ningún tipo de limitación *a la financiación de las necesidades del Ejército ruso en su guerra contra Ucrania. "No tenemos ningún tipo de limitaciones en la financiación, el país y* el Gobierno dan todo lo que pide el Ejército, todo*", afirmó. Según el mandatario, "en el campo de batalla* no puede haber detalles menores*".


"Por ello es necesario dedicar una atención especial, y quiero subrayarlo aunque sé que el Ministerio [de Defensa] se ocupa de esto, a los *botiquines médicos, la alimentación de campaña, los uniformes, el calzado, los cascos, los chalecos antibalas, todo debe ser lo más moderno y de la mejor calidad"*, dijo.

Nos acercamos a la economía de guerra en Rusia. O sea, que la máxima prioridad es dada en el armamento. Próximo paso la militarización de la sociedad civil.
Esos pasos no los dará el capitalismo liberal occidental más preocupado en reducir todas las capacidades del Estado y el gasto publico en beneficio de los nichos y paraísos fiscales.


----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Berlín ve "buena noticia" la entrega de defensas antiaéreas Patriot a Ucrania.*
> El Gobierno alemán calificó hoy de "buena noticia" la próxima entrega de* defensas antiaéreas Patriot a Ucrania* por parte de EEUU y avanzó que el entrenamiento de los soldados ucranianos en el manejo de estos sistemas podría tener lugar en Alemania.
> 
> La decisión de suministrar por primera vez este tipo de armamento ha sido tomada "en coordinación" con los aliados de Washington, dijo el portavoz de la cancillería alemana, *Steffen Hebestreit*, en una rueda de prensa ordinaria.
> ...



Berlín está salivando con lanzar su panzers de nuevo a Rusia, a ver si esta vez suena la flauta.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (21 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Berlín ve "buena noticia" la entrega de defensas antiaéreas Patriot a Ucrania.*
> El Gobierno alemán calificó hoy de "buena noticia" la próxima entrega de* defensas antiaéreas Patriot a Ucrania* por parte de EEUU y avanzó que el entrenamiento de los soldados ucranianos en el manejo de estos sistemas podría tener lugar en Alemania.
> 
> La decisión de suministrar por primera vez este tipo de armamento ha sido tomada "en coordinación" con los aliados de Washington, dijo el portavoz de la cancillería alemana, *Steffen Hebestreit*, en una rueda de prensa ordinaria.
> ...



llegan 10 meses tarde........

7000 civiles, mujeres, niños muertos y mas de 40.000 amputados


----------



## Rothmans Racing (21 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Llegarás tú. Esperate a que los usanos quieran meter meido con que vienen lso rusos y verás como cambia el tema. Ya he visto artículos en ese sentido, que lo achacan al deseo de mantener la operación secreta el motivo de los fallos de coordinación. Pero tu traga, traga la propaganda del New York Times.











Biden recibe a Zelenski con un esperado anuncio: tendrá Patriot


Zelenski viaja a la capital de EEUU en la que será la primera visita a un país extranjero desde el inicio de la invasión rusa a su país




www.republica.com


----------



## EGO (21 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ni de visita se quita la ropa militar
> Puto cerdo el farlopas



Mira que no me gusta defender al judio....pero los rojos sois un owned con patas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

Ciertamente, pero borregomatrix ruso se mueve en los estandares de la guerra SGM y el mariscal davai zukoff
Soygu hoy anuncia una nueva leva de esclavos de 300k, aumento de la edad de reclutamiento...
No está claro el nivel de bajas que sera capaz de asumir rusia, total las putas y los viejos son fan Z y no iran a la guerra y los que van son un atajo de esclavos sin alma.






Cuando empezaran a dar palizas a fans Z, en Rusia?


Risia es un estercolero de NPCs, peña normie que abreva el discurso oficial del kremlin sin filtros, es el puñetero paraiso del borregomatrix, en cualquier pais de occidente, pon andorra, la gente sudaria los cojones hasta los calcetines de que el rey de andorra, escondido en su palacio que ha...




www.burbuja.info







Rothmans Racing dijo:


> R
> 
> Rusia ha perdido en 10 meses, dos veces todos los soldados de USA muertos en Vietnam en casi 10 años


----------



## Castellano (21 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Mira que no me gusta defender al judio....pero los rojos sois un owned con patas.



Esos dos andaron pegando tiros en la selva
De hecho el primero murió capturado en combate


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> R
> 
> Rusia ha perdido en 10 meses, dos veces todos los soldados de USA muertos en Vietnam en casi 10 años



El coronabicho en USA ya ha causado más muertos que Vietnam.

(Otro a la nevera.)


----------



## Rothmans Racing (21 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Llegarás tú. Esperate a que los usanos quieran meter meido con que vienen lso rusos y verás como cambia el tema. Ya he visto artículos en ese sentido, que lo achacan al deseo de mantener la operación secreta el motivo de los fallos de coordinación. Pero tu traga, traga la propaganda del New York Times.



claro, claro hay que creer a la escoria podemonger y los putinceles y no lo que ven mis ojos

al ignore payaso


----------



## Kan de Kanes (21 Dic 2022)

*JAJAJAJAJAJA





JAJAJA VOTA AL NGOLOH SUBNORMAL DE 2022 JAJAJA


JAJAJAJA EL KANATO ABRE VOTACION FINAL PARA PREMIAR AL SUBNORMAL OTANERO HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTAH DE 2022 JAJAJA ES HORA DE QUE OS CORRAIS EN LA CEJAH DEL HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTAH QUE MAS DESPRECIEIS JAJAJAJA JAJAJA VOTAD SUBDITOS JAJAJAJA




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> claro, claro hay que creer a la escoria podemonger y los putinceles y no lo que ven mis ojos
> 
> al ignore payaso



Venga, hasta nunca, sigue mamando fuerte y no te olvides de repetir los sloganes.


----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Esos dos andaron pegando tiros en la selva
> De hecho el primero murió capturado en combate



Pero si al Che lo mataron en Bolivia. Más que en combate sería preparando algún acto terrorista.


----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los precios del gas estan a nivel de septimbre de 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que tu digas ....


----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ni de visita se quita la ropa militar
> Puto cerdo el farlopas



Es un actor interpretando y lo mismo le da el papel .. Por este además se soluciona el resto de su vida.


----------



## Castellano (21 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero si al Che lo mataron en Bolivia. Más que en combate sería preparando algún acto terrorista.



Murió haciendo la guerrilla.

Como un auténtico hombre. Me da igual que sea de izquierdas o derechas, si es valiente y tiene honor 

Zelensky no es más que un actor


----------



## Seronoser (21 Dic 2022)

He pisado España hoy después de un tiempo y..joder, el panorama es desolador.

En casa de un amigo, barrio del Pilar, la calefacción se pone de 14 a 22.
Y en casa de mi madre, arganzuela, de 15 a 23.

Todo el mundo abrigado con ropa del decathlon..
Vaya puta mierda de vida. Y lo peor es que se está normalizando esto como algo normal.

Joder, no llevo ni 24 horas aqui...y como echo de menos mi Moscú.
Si no es por la familia y amigos, ni pisaba este estercolero, sinceramente.


----------



## John Nash (21 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Pero si al Che lo mataron en Bolivia. Más que en combate sería preparando algún acto terrorista.



A la resistencia y partisanos los llamaban terroristas en la Francia colaboracionista de Vichy. Es un clásico.

Acabada la guerra fueron los héroes y los principales arquitectos de los treinta gloriosos años de paz y prosperidad que el capitalismo financiero liberal ha ido descosiendo desde Reagan y Thatcher.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Mira que no me gusta defender al judio....pero los rojos sois un owned con patas.



Eso dos se ganaron el derecho a vestir esa ropa porque ellos si lucharon en una guerra... El Ze lo más cerca que ha estado de una guerra ha sido en el croma verde de palacio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2022)

Otra derivada de esta guerra asimétrica…la verdad que la realidad de hoy tiene muchas aristas…muchas valoraciones e interpretaciones…
Tal vez esta sea la razón por la que Rusia y China se sientan allí con su capacidad militar superior sin hacer nada mientras observan la autodestrucción de los Estados Desunidos de América.








The Democrats Are About to Split the Country Irreparably |







www.paulcraigroberts.org


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

WASHINGTON — El gigantesco proyecto de ley de gastos anuales presentado por el Congreso el martes contiene más de 44.000 millones de dólares en ayuda de emergencia para Ucrania, lo que renueva el compromiso de Estados Unidos con la defensa del país mientras la invasión de Rusia avanza hacia un segundo año.
La nueva ola de ayuda para Ucrania, miles de millones más de lo que solicitó el presidente Biden a mediados de noviembre, se produce en medio de una creciente preocupación entre los partidarios del país sobre la profundidad del apoyo de Estados Unidos. Algunos republicanos han cuestionado el gasto masivo, mientras que algunos progresistas han pedido conversaciones de paz.
El paquete de ayuda consiste principalmente en gastos militares, incluidos casi 20.000 millones de dólares para armar y equipar a las fuerzas de Ucrania y para reponer las reservas del Departamento de Defensa desde las que se envían armas a Kyiv. Parte de ese dinero también se usaría para reforzar las defensas de los aliados de la OTAN de Estados Unidos para protegerlos contra una mayor agresión rusa.
Otros 6200 millones de dólares apoyarían un aumento de las fuerzas estadounidenses en Europa del Este que Biden ordenó después de la invasión rusa, incluidas miles de tropas estadounidenses desplegadas en Polonia y Rumania.

El proyecto de ley de presupuesto "ómnibus" , que incluye la nueva ayuda a Ucrania, financia al gobierno federal hasta el próximo año para evitar un cierre. Si el Congreso lo aprueba, la ayuda estadounidense a Kyiv desde que Rusia invadió en febrero ascenderá a más de 100.000 millones de dólares, distribuidos en cuatro paquetes de gastos de emergencia. Los líderes del Congreso esperan obtener la aprobación del gasto esta semana.
*El estado de la guerra*

*Zelensky en Washington: El* presidente Volodymyr Zelensky de Ucrania visitará Washington hoy para reunirse con el presidente Biden y dirigirse al Congreso. La visita será la primera vez que Zelensky abandone Ucrania desde que Rusia invadió.
*Proyecto de ley de gastos de EE. UU.:* El gigantesco paquete de gastos anuales contiene más de 44.000 millones de dólares en ayuda para Ucrania , lo que renueva el compromiso de EE. UU. con la defensa del país mientras la guerra avanza hacia un segundo año.
*Una invasión fallida:* Planes de batalla secretos, intercepciones y entrevistas con soldados y confidentes del Kremlin ofrecen una nueva visión de los sorprendentes fracasos del ejército ruso en Ucrania.
*¿Una nueva ofensiva rusa? *Un alto asesor de Zelensky dijo que Ucrania se prepara para la posibilidad de que Rusia intensifique drásticamente la guerra en una ofensiva de invierno que podría incluir ataques masivos de infantería .
En lo que quizás fue un reflejo de la inmensidad del paquete de ayuda y la velocidad a la que se armó, los apropiadores demócratas y republicanos diferían en sus cálculos del precio final. Los demócratas situaron la cifra en poco menos de 45.000 millones de dólares y los republicanos dijeron que el total superaba los 47.000 millones de dólares.
La asistencia de Estados Unidos ha sido esencial para la supervivencia de Ucrania y el mayor golpe que el país le ha dado al ejército de Rusia, que calculó mal cuánta resistencia montaría Ucrania. El Sr. Biden ha dicho que la defensa de Ucrania era vital para la defensa de la democracia y el principio central de la soberanía nacional.
El paquete también incluye ayuda no militar para mantener en funcionamiento el gobierno y la economía de Ucrania mientras resiste los bombardeos rusos, que se han dirigido cada vez más a la infraestructura de la nación. El Congreso propone gastar $12.9 mil millones para apuntalar la economía de Ucrania y abordar la grave escasez de energía causada por los ataques rusos.
Otros $ 4 mil millones se destinarían principalmente a ayudar a los refugiados ucranianos, cuyo número se espera que aumente a medida que los ataques rusos dejen a las principales ciudades sin calefacción ni electricidad este invierno. Parte de ese dinero atendería las necesidades de los migrantes en otras regiones del mundo.

Algunos republicanos han pedido que se reduzca la ayuda estadounidense a Ucrania o que se imponga una nueva supervisión y condiciones al dinero. Pero una hoja informativa publicada por los republicanos en el Comité de Asignaciones del Senado, que administra el gasto federal, se jactó de que el paquete rechaza “la solicitud de la administración de reducir el apoyo al esfuerzo bélico de Ucrania”, una aparente referencia al nivel de gasto algo más bajo propuesto por el Casa Blanca el mes pasado.
Biden ha prometido ponerse del lado de Ucrania contra la agresión rusa “durante el tiempo que sea necesario”.
Una encuesta publicada a principios de este mes por el Consejo de Chicago sobre Asuntos Globales no partidista encontró que aproximadamente dos tercios de los estadounidenses están a favor de continuar con el apoyo militar y económico para Ucrania, aunque menos de la mitad de los estadounidenses respaldan los niveles actuales de dicho apoyo indefinidamente, y un número creciente —casi la mitad— está a favor de presionar a Ucrania para que establezca la paz lo antes posible.
Funcionarios estadounidenses y ucranianos insisten en que Rusia no está preparada para negociar de buena fe. Moscú explotaría cualquier tregua o acuerdo de paz para obtener una ventaja militar, dicen.
La medida contiene varias disposiciones que garantizan que la ayuda a Ucrania se someta a una supervisión más estrecha. A algunos funcionarios estadounidenses les preocupa que las armas estadounidenses puedan ser desviadas o robadas para revenderlas en un país conocido desde hace mucho tiempo por su corrupción endémica. El proyecto de ley de gastos requiere que el Departamento de Defensa informe al Congreso los pasos que está tomando para garantizar que las armas se entreguen y utilicen según lo previsto. También proporciona $ 27 millones a los inspectores generales del Departamento de Estado, el Departamento de Defensa y la Agencia de Estados Unidos para el Desarrollo Internacional para monitorear la ayuda.
En una señal de preocupación sobre la capacidad de Occidente para continuar abasteciendo a Ucrania y mantener sus propias reservas de armas y municiones, cada vez menores, el paquete proporciona $ 675 millones durante casi tres años para expandir y modernizar las fábricas de armas en los Estados Unidos. Varias plantas propiedad del gobierno y operadas por contratistas privados se remontan a la Segunda Guerra Mundial o antes, y modernizarlas ha sido durante mucho tiempo un objetivo de la industria de defensa y el Pentágono.
El Congreso también ha propuesto gastar 300 millones de dólares en programas de seguridad alimentaria para ayudar a mitigar una crisis alimentaria mundial que se ha visto exacerbada por la invasión rusa de uno de los principales exportadores de cereales y fertilizantes.
Y la medida proporciona $50 millones en fondos adicionales para combatir las amenazas de seguridad cibernética de Rusia, $105 millones para limpiar minas terrestres y otros restos peligrosos de guerra en Ucrania y $300 millones para la policía y los guardias fronterizos de Ucrania.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

y soigu? 
digo yo que si soigu el pastor de renos puede ir con el pack completo de charreteras y chapas, zele podra ir con ropa del decatholn



coscorron dijo:


> Eso dos se ganaron el derecho a vestir esa ropa porque ellos si lucharon en una guerra... El Ze lo más cerca que ha estado de una guerra ha sido en el croma verde de palacio.


----------



## Artedi (21 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos productos han subido mucho más de ese quince. Te lo repito, eso díselo a ellos, que yo vivo fuera.



La recaudación por IVA, en un año, ha subido el 20%. Este dato se olvidaron de tunearlo, y es revelador. Aun poniendo un poco de agua a este vino, el IPC oficial es directamente imposible de creer.


----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> y soigu?



Shoigu es general del ejercito así que si también ha hecho méritos para llevar ropa militar si es eso a lo que te refieres.


----------



## Hal8995 (21 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> He pisado España hoy después de un tiempo y..joder, el panorama es desolador.
> 
> En casa de un amigo, barrio del Pilar, la calefacción se pone de 14 a 22.
> Y en casa de mi madre, arganzuela, de 15 a 23.
> ...



Bienvenido y recomienda un restaurante de comida rusa en Madrid...si es que hay y les dejan abrir


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

ya ya el pastor de renos lo han puesto de general de ejercito, a un chef en wagner...
toma a un coronel de la kgb lo pusieron al frente de la FSB sin ser general cosa que pedia la ley rusa



coscorron dijo:


> Shoigu es general del ejercito así que si también ha hecho méritos para llevar ropa militar si es eso a lo que te refieres.


----------



## rejon (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## kasperle1966 (21 Dic 2022)

*Washington está prolongando el sufrimiento de Ucrania

La negativa de Washington a reconocer los legítimos intereses de seguridad de Rusia en Ucrania y a negociar el fin de esta guerra es el camino hacia la prolongación del conflicto y el sufrimiento humano.

Douglas Macgregor

*
Durante un discurso pronunciado el 29 de noviembre, el viceministro polaco de Defensa Nacional (MON), Marcin Ociepa, declaró: _"La probabilidad de una guerra en la que nos veamos implicados es muy alta. Demasiado alta para que tratemos este escenario sólo hipotéticamente"_. Al parecer, la MON polaca tiene previsto convocar a 200.000 reservistas en 2023 para un entrenamiento de unas semanas, pero los observadores en Varsovia sospechan que esta acción podría desembocar fácilmente en una movilización nacional.

Mientras tanto, dentro de la administración Biden, crece la preocupación de que el esfuerzo bélico ucraniano se derrumbe bajo el peso de una ofensiva rusa. Y a medida que el terreno en el sur de Ucrania finalmente se congela, los temores de la administración están justificados. En una entrevista publicada en The Economist, el jefe de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, el general Valery Zaluzhny, admitió que la movilización y las tácticas rusas están funcionando. Incluso insinuó que las fuerzas ucranianas podrían ser incapaces de resistir la próxima embestida rusa.

Sin embargo, Zaluzhny rechazó cualquier idea de un acuerdo negociado y en su lugar abogó por más equipo y apoyo. Insistió en que con 300 nuevos tanques, entre 600 y 700 nuevos vehículos de combate de infantería y 500 nuevos obuses podría ganar la guerra a Rusia. A decir verdad, el general Zaluzhny no está pidiendo ayuda, está pidiendo un nuevo ejército. Ahí reside el mayor peligro para Washington y sus aliados de la OTAN. 

Cuando las cosas van mal para la política exterior de Washington, los verdaderos creyentes en la gran causa siempre sacan fuerzas del pozo del autoengaño ideológico para prepararse para la batalla final. Blinken, Klain, Austin y el resto del partido de la guerra siguen prometiendo apoyo eterno a Kiev cueste lo que cueste. Al igual que los _"mejores y más brillantes"_ de la década de 1960, están dispuestos a sacrificar el realismo en favor de las ilusiones, a regodearse en el chapoteo de la publicidad y la autopromoción en una visita pública a Ucrania tras otra.

Este espectáculo recuerda aterradoramente a los acontecimientos de hace más de 50 años, cuando la guerra por delegación de Washington en Vietnam estaba fracasando. Los que dudaban dentro de la administración Johnson sobre la conveniencia de intervenir sobre el terreno para rescatar a Saigón de una destrucción segura se escondieron. En 1963, Washington ya tenía 16.000 asesores militares en Vietnam. La idea de que Washington estuviera apoyando a un gobierno en Vietnam del Sur que podría no ganar a Vietnam del Norte fue descartada de plano. El Secretario de Estado Dean Rusk dijo: _"No nos retiraremos hasta que la guerra esté ganada"_.

En la primavera de 1965, los asesores militares estadounidenses ya estaban muriendo. El general Westmoreland, entonces comandante del Mando de Asistencia Militar en Vietnam, informó a LBJ: _"Cada vez es más evidente que los niveles actuales de ayuda de Estados Unidos no pueden impedir el colapso de Vietnam del Sur.... Vietnam del Norte está entrando a matar... Actuando a petición del gobierno de Vietnam del Sur, debe tomarse la decisión de enviar lo antes posible 125.000 soldados estadounidenses para impedir la toma del poder por los comunistas."_

El apoyo incondicional de la administración Biden al régimen de Zelensky en Kiev está llegando a un punto de inflexión estratégico no muy distinto del que alcanzó LBJ en 1965. Al igual que LBJ determinó repentinamente en 1964 que la paz y la seguridad en el Sudeste Asiático constituían un interés estratégico vital para Estados Unidos, la administración Biden está esgrimiendo ahora un argumento similar para Ucrania. Al igual que Vietnam del Sur en la década de 1960, Ucrania está perdiendo su guerra contra Rusia.

Los hospitales y los depósitos de cadáveres de Ucrania están llenos de soldados ucranianos heridos y moribundos. El representante de Washington en Kiev ha dilapidado su capital humano y la considerable ayuda occidental en una serie de contraofensivas contraproducentes. Los soldados ucranianos que manejan las líneas defensivas frente a los soldados rusos en el sur de Ucrania son hombres valientes, pero no son tontos. Los espartanos de las Termópilas eran valientes, y aun así murieron.

El verdadero peligro ahora es que Biden aparezca pronto en televisión para repetir la actuación de LBJ en 1965, sustituyendo la palabra _"Ucrania"_ por _"Vietnam del Sur"_:

_Esta noche, compatriotas, quiero hablarles de la libertad, la democracia y la lucha del pueblo ucraniano por la victoria. Ninguna otra cuestión preocupa tanto a nuestro pueblo. Ningún otro sueño absorbe tanto a los millones de personas que viven en Ucrania y en Europa del Este... Sin embargo, no estoy hablando de un ataque de la OTAN contra Rusia. Más bien, propongo enviar a Ucrania una coalición de voluntarios liderada por Estados Unidos, formada por fuerzas armadas estadounidenses, polacas y rumanas, para establecer el equivalente terrestre de una "zona de exclusión aérea". La misión que propongo es pacífica: crear una zona segura en la parte más occidental de Ucrania para las fuerzas ucranianas y los refugiados que luchan por sobrevivir a los devastadores ataques de Rusia..._

El desastre envuelto en retórica no es la forma de salvar al pueblo de Ucrania. La guerra en Ucrania no es una fantasía de _Call of Duty_. Es una ampliación de la tragedia humana que la expansión de la OTAN hacia el este ha creado. Las víctimas no viven en Norteamérica. Viven en una región que la mayoría de los estadounidenses no pueden encontrar en un mapa. Washington instó a los ucranianos a luchar. Ahora Washington debe instarles a que se detengan.

Los gobiernos de la OTAN están divididos en su forma de pensar sobre la guerra en Ucrania. Excepto Polonia y, posiblemente, Rumanía, ninguno de los miembros de la OTAN tiene prisa por movilizar sus fuerzas para una larga y agotadora guerra de desgaste contra Rusia en Ucrania. Nadie en Londres, París o Berlín quiere correr el riesgo de una guerra nuclear con Moscú. Los estadounidenses no apoyan ir a la guerra con Rusia, y los pocos que lo hacen son ideólogos, oportunistas políticos superficiales o codiciosos contratistas de defensa.

Cuando las fuerzas estadounidenses se retiraron finalmente del sudeste asiático, los estadounidenses pensaron que Washington ejercería una mayor moderación, reconocería los límites del poder estadounidense y perseguiría una política exterior menos militante y más realista. Los estadounidenses se equivocaron entonces, pero los estadounidenses y los europeos saben ahora que la negativa de Washington a reconocer los legítimos intereses de seguridad de Rusia en Ucrania y a negociar el fin de esta guerra es el camino hacia un conflicto prolongado y más sufrimiento humano.
*Washington Is Prolonging Ukraine's Suffering - The American Conservative*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

futuros del gas natural, miralo tu mismo, en esa grafica no se sabe si son patatas o lo que cobra por hora tu madre









Gráfico del precio de futuros de Gas natural - Investing.com


Acceda gratis al gráfico en tiempo real sobre la evolución del precio de los futuros de Gas natural y obtenga datos sobre su comportamiento.




es.investing.com







coscorron dijo:


> Lo que tu digas ....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300871


----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> A la resistencia y partisanos los llamaban terroristas en la Francia colaboracionista de Vichy. Es un clásico.
> 
> Acabada la guerra fueron los héroes y los principales arquitectos de los treinta gloriosos años de paz y prosperidad que el capitalismo financiero liberal ha ido descosiendo desde Reagan y Thatcher.



¿Y qué tienen que ver esos con el psicópata del Che?. Hasta Castro quería deshacerse de él.


----------



## Impresionante (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (21 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> He pisado España hoy después de un tiempo y..joder, el panorama es desolador.
> 
> En casa de un amigo, barrio del Pilar, la calefacción se pone de 14 a 22.
> Y en casa de mi madre, arganzuela, de 15 a 23.
> ...



¿Cómo has podido venir a España, a través de que país? ¿Y cómo piensas volver?

¿Te han dicho algo en el control de pasaportes al ver tus sellos rusos o como ha sido eso? 

Queremos de saber, taluecs.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

el tipico legitimo interes imperialista de rusia para exterminar ucranianos
dar armas a ucrania es un acto legal, la invasion rusa no lo es, quien prolonga el sufrimien?



kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Washington está prolongando el sufrimiento de Ucrania
> 
> La negativa de Washington a reconocer los legítimos intereses de seguridad de Rusia en Ucrania y a negociar el fin de esta guerra es el camino hacia la prolongación del conflicto y el sufrimiento humano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> He pisado España hoy después de un tiempo y..joder, el panorama es desolador.
> 
> En casa de un amigo, barrio del Pilar, la calefacción se pone de 14 a 22.
> Y en casa de mi madre, arganzuela, de 15 a 23.
> ...



Más desolador es que te manden a tu hijo al frente. Más expat ridículo y no encuentras el camino de vuelta.


----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> futuros del gas natural, miralo tu mismo, en esa grafica no se sabe si son patatas o lo que cobra por hora tu madre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu gráfica son precios USA, estos son los precios que se utilizan en Europa ...




Se ve mejor??






ICE Futures and Options | Product Guide


Contracts are for physical delivery through the transfer of rights in respect of Natural Gas at the Title Transfer Facility (TTF) Virtual Trading Point, operated by Gasunie Transport Services (GTS), the transmission system operator in the Netherlands. Delivery is made equally each hour...




www.theice.com


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (21 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> _Mientras, el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha pedido a *instituciones y ciudadanos de todo el mundo apagar las luces este miércoles 21 de diciembre, a las 20:00 hora local, como gesto de solidaridad con Ucrania*.
> 
> La campaña* aspira a recaudar por lo menos diez millones de dólares para financiar la compra de un millar de generadores eléctricos para permitir el funcionamiento de los hospitales ucranianos*._
> 
> _A las puertas de la temporada navideña, *está previsto que monumentos de todo el mundo, como el centro Rockefeller de Nueva York, la londinense plaza de Trafalgar o el Ayuntamiento de París se sumen a la iniciativa*, según un comunicado difundido por el Gobierno ucraniano. _



Pues no sé en Nueva York, París o Londres, pero aquí en el Reino parece que al zelenski no le hemos hecho ni puto caso...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

a niveles de octubre de 2021 









Precio Dutch TTF Natural Gas c1 hoy | Cotización Dutch TTF Natural Gas c1 - Investing.com


Información sobre los futuros del precio del Dutch TTF Natural Gas c1 hoy. Conozca todo sobre el valor y la cotización del Dutch TTF Natural Gas c1 con gráficos, análisis, informes, etc.



es.investing.com





quereis dejar ya de hacer EL PUTO RIDICULO?

hay una REVOLUCION EN MARCHA EN RUSIA Y LOS PRIMEROS NOS QUEDAREMOS CON TODO



coscorron dijo:


> Tu gráfica son precios USA, estos son los precios que se utilizan en Europa ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300893
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Una de las cosas que más llama la atención cuando sales de España al resto de Europa, es que salvo en Francia, Italia o Portugal (donde también hay polis a punta pala o al menos también se ven), en el resto puedes pasar días sin ver una patrulla o con suerte una.
> 
> En España en un día normal por la calle, ves varias patrullas. Y si te da por alternar de cafelitos por los bares paco de la zona, ya te los encuentras a todos



En Francia, al menos en el sur, apenas se ven, no se como estará Toulouse y Marsella porque he pasado de ir, pero por el resto cero o casi.


----------



## John Nash (21 Dic 2022)

Goldman y Julius Baer creen que el tope al gas puede empeorar la crisis


El Consejo Europeo adoptó el pasado lunes un acuerdo de compromiso para instaurar un tope al gas de 180 euros a partir del próximo mes de febrero. No obstante, la medida ha generado un fuerte rechazo por parte de las industrias, de los traders europeos y de algunos de los principales bancos de...



www.eleconomista.es





Goldman Sachs asegura en un informe de valoración sobre la medida que* "aumenta la probabilidad de que se active el límite de precios* frente a la propuesta anterior, lo que incrementa significativamente el riesgo de una perturbación del mercado". Para esta entidad, "un límite de precios sin un límite asociado a la demanda no sólo no resuelve el déficit de gas en Europa, sino que corre el riesgo de empeorarlo al incentivar el consumo".

Una sutil manera de reconocer que hay que generar escasez de demanda para evitar el colapso energético.


----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a niveles de octubre de 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Escribes todos los días entre cien y doscientos mensajes ... La mayoría insultando a gente que no conoces y con la que nunca has hablado siquiera en el foro como es mi caso. Si alguien hace el ridículo aquí eres tu. La gráfica que pones es la cotización CME que es una compañia que opera derivados sobre distintos mercados. La que yo te he puesto es la propia cotización del mercado de gas. Tu mismo.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Dic 2022)

No se si estará posteado, pero no se ha sacado el disfraz ni en la recepción.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

que son los futuros de gas idiota

*Dutch TTF Natural Gas Futures*









Precio Dutch TTF Natural Gas c1 hoy | Cotización Dutch TTF Natural Gas c1 - Investing.com


Información sobre los futuros del precio del Dutch TTF Natural Gas c1 hoy. Conozca todo sobre el valor y la cotización del Dutch TTF Natural Gas c1 con gráficos, análisis, informes, etc.



es.investing.com





 

si en tu misma cotizacion ahora los precios estan mas bajos que en diciembre de 2021

PAYASO



coscorron dijo:


> Escribes todos los días entre cien y doscientos mensajes ... La mayoría insultando a gente que no conoces y con la que nunca has hablado siquiera en el foro como es mi caso. Si alguien hace el ridículo aquí eres tu. La gráfica que pones es la cotización CME que es una compañia que opera derivados sobre distintos mercados. La que yo te he puesto es la propia cotización del mercado de gas. Tu mismo.


----------



## dabuti (21 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y los comedores de Cáritas han aumentado su clientela…por ejemplo…



Pues los bares y las terracitas, petardos como nunca en Pucela ( si no llueve o hace frío extremo).
Las colas del hambre son los padres.


----------



## dabuti (21 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se si estará posteado, pero no se ha sacado el disfraz ni en la recepción.



El outfit de 40.000 euros es de la mujer y sus compras.

El tiene que dar pena y llevar esa pinta zarrapastrosa.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (21 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Pues los bares y las terracitas, petardos como nunca en Pucela ( si no llueve o hace frío extremo).
> Las colas del hambre son los padres.



En mi ciudad lo mismo. Y los compañeros de trabajo hablando de lo que cenaran en Navidad y la del dinero que se van a dejar en copas. A pesar de la guerra y la creciente inflación , todo apunta a que todo va a seguir como hasta ahora.


----------



## John Nash (21 Dic 2022)

Explosión de burbujas por doquier:









Tesla cae al décimo puesto por capitalización en Wall Street


Tesla llegó a valer más de un billón de dólares en bolsa este mismo año. Fue así como comenzó un 2022 en el que su capitalización bursátil se ha desplomado más de un 60%, hasta volver a niveles no vistos desde 2020. Esta misma semana la han adelantado en Wall Street Exxon Mobil, por primera vez...



www.eleconomista.es



















El boom de las salidas a bolsa de 2021 deja un reguero de cotizadas zombies en fase de exclusión del Nasdaq


El mercado de las ofertas públicas de venta (OPVs) ha pasado de atraer una cifra récord de dinero a dejar un reguero de fósiles en apenas meses. Muchos de esos estrenos han demostrado su incapacidad para retener a los accionistas a corto plazo y, algunos de ellos, ni siquiera han cumplido con...



www.eleconomista.es







Tras los debuts, la drástica caída de los precios lleva a las firmas a la exclusión
Son las que cotizan en el Nasdaq a menos de un dólar durante 30 días seguidos
Cambio del enfoque inversor: adiós al riesgo y mejor "esperar y ver"


----------



## Castellano (21 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> En Francia, al menos en el sur, apenas se ven, no se como estará Toulouse y Marsella porque he pasado de ir, pero por el resto cero o casi.



En Francia se ve policía, no al nivel español pero se ve.
Italia es quizás el único a nuestro nivel policial.

Pero es que pasas a Alemania, y casi no ves policía y no te digo ya por ejemplo Noruega, donde puedes estar una semana pateándote el país y no ver una sola patrulla


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Washington está prolongando el sufrimiento de Ucrania
> 
> La negativa de Washington a reconocer los legítimos intereses de seguridad de Rusia en Ucrania y a negociar el fin de esta guerra es el camino hacia la prolongación del conflicto y el sufrimiento humano.
> 
> ...



Este coronel es absolutamente preciso y confiable. Es preciso en sus equivocaciones (no acierta ni una) y es confiable porque lo vuelve a hacer sin remisión.









¿Por qué el coronel retirado Douglas MacGregor da repetidas entrevistas sobre la derrota de Ucrania? En julio predijo que Rusia tomaría O...


Respuesta (1 de 2): Permítanme decir que aprecio el servicio del coronel MacGregor, pero muchos, especialmente en el ejército, tenían una visión distorsionada y poco realista del ejército ruso. Asumían que estaba al mismo nivel de competencia que los Estados Unidos con muchos más soldados. No es ...




es.quora.com





*"Por qué el coronel retirado Douglas MacGregor da repetidas entrevistas sobre la derrota de Ucrania*? *En julio predijo que Rusia tomaría Odessa y el 9 de septiembre el ejército ucraniano estaba al borde de la derrota. ¿Qué le pasa a este "experto"?*




"*Colonel Douglas Mcgregor is wrong again about Ukrania"*


----------



## Mabuse (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Joder, me dicen que es el remake americano de Plácido y me lo creo. Lo que ya no me resulta tan creíble es la realidad.


----------



## coscorron (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> que son los futuros de gas idiota
> 
> *Dutch TTF Natural Gas Futures*
> 
> ...



Lo mismo digo ... Futuros de gas igualmente.

*

*


----------



## brus (21 Dic 2022)

Hoy es el solsticio de invierno. Para los que no se hayan enterado el invierno empieza hoy y acaba a finales de marzo.


----------



## Iskra (21 Dic 2022)

⚡Un texto muy interesante de un canal ucraniano (más o menos adecuado) (ЗеРада)

De hecho, se avecinaba tal plan: atar a Rusia desde varias direcciones a la vez, y esto debería haber pasado antes del 24 de febrero. Ahora, Putin puede estar bien tranquilo, porque esos planes fueron frustrados casi por completo
*
Cómo querían destruir Rusia*

Los analistas occidentales, cuyos pronósticos predijeron la victoria de Rusia sobre Ucrania en 3-5 semanas, entendieron que Ucrania por sí sola no podría detener a Rusia. Para infligir un daño crítico a la Federación Rusa, fue necesario, simultáneamente con las sanciones, involucrarla en varios conflictos dentro del mismo período.

Este tipo de operaciones se prepararon durante años, dada la escala y las consecuencias para el orden mundial.

Mucha gente está desconcertada por la apariencia tranquila de Putin, porque la operación especial no va según lo planeado en absoluto. Pero, ¿y si la operación especial no es el primer acto de esta obra y el 24 de febrero no es un punto de partida?

Retrocedamos desde el 24/02/22 hace un par de años y veamos con qué podría contar la OTAN en la confrontación con Rusia.

Se planeó vincular las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia con operaciones militares en varias direcciones.

*Bielorrusia.* En 2020, comienza la revolución del color, el propósito de la cual es demoler a Lukashenko. Si esto pasara, el Kremlin perdería a su aliado militar más cercano y, de hecho, el único. Cualquier ataque a Kiev estaría fuera de discusión, y el gobierno pro-occidental de Bielorrusia proporcionaría a Ucrania y la OTAN al menos la inteligencia y capacidades territoriales. Sin embargo, el astuto Lukashenko controla demasiado bien su país y detuvo las protestas con bastante eficacia. El control de las fuerzas de seguridad y el apoyo de la población permitieron al Papá conservar el poder.

*Georgia.* En 2021, Saakashvili fue a Georgia para organizar un Maidan. La oposición tuvo buena ocasión. Si la oposición triunfaba según el plan de Occidente durante la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, las nuevas autoridades georgianas decidirían sin dudarlo devolver Abjasia y Osetia del Sur, lo que abriría el frente del Cáucaso para Rusia.

El fracaso de Saakashvili anuló los planes para tomar el poder y una nueva operación militar. El consenso de las élites georgianas permitió evitar una nueva guerra, y ahora Tiflis oficial evita en lo posible apoyar a Ucrania en la guerra, recibiendo muy buenas bonificaciones económicas, a pesar de los constantes intentos de Soros y Ucrania de involucrar a Georgia en el conflicto. Por cierto, fue el apoyo de Saakashvili por parte de la oficina de Zelenski lo que irritó mucho a las autoridades georgianas.

*Kazajistán.* Dos fracasos anteriores llevaron a Occidente a asegurar urgentemente el frente asiático mediante un cambio de gobierno en Kazajistán. Y nuevamente, la herramienta favorita de Occidente es la revolución del color. El Maidan local el 22 de enero resultó ser el más desprevenido, porque tenían prisa. La situación se desarrolló demasiado rápido, la radicalización de la protesta ocurrió instantáneamente y la CSTO resolvió el problema.

Ahora imagine si se implementaran estos marcadores explícitos. La posición de Rusia ahora debería haber sido mucho peor. Según el plan de EE.UU., los georgianos tendrían que luchar contra Rusia, y los kazajos y los bielorrusos tendrían que movilizar sus fuerzas para varias provocaciones.

El Kremlin logró evitar este escenario. Por eso están de buen humor, la situación no va según el plan de los guionistas occidentales, y eso ya es un logro.

No consideramos el conflicto de Karabaj, porque hay más interesados.

Moldavia permanece en la reserva de Occidente, donde su títere Sandu se prepara para abrir un frente contra Transnistria.

Por el momento, Rusia ha detenido efectivamente 3 de cada 5 amenazas en el perímetro del exterior cercano, lo que ayuda al Kremlin a sentirse lo suficientemente seguro en un conflicto militar, incluso si se prolonga indefinidamente. Todo debería haber sido mucho peor.









Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me


----------



## NoRTH (21 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Explosión de burbujas por doquier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los coches tesla son un blufff joder

pero no os creais que los electricos de la competencia son mejores

en cuanto china compre con los moros a Europa a precio de derribo

acercaros al concesionario chino mas cercano


----------



## quinciri (21 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se si estará posteado, pero no se ha sacado el disfraz ni en la recepción.



El payaso Zelensky yendo a buscar los regalos de Navidad a casa del generoso tio Biden.

Lo del uniforme solo pretende demostrar que esta plena y personalmente entregado a la tarea que le ha encomendado tio Biden, ... y para que tio Biden continue siendo esplendido...

A ver si al final tio Biden termina fundiendo la impresora, o agotando la paciencia de los tax payers usanos ... y Zelensky se tiene que venir corriendo definitivamente para Miami y con la vestimenta que más le cuadra... Y que es la de payaso!

PD: Y no se olviden del otro payaso que también se ha vestido de militar, aunque más ocasionalmente. El tristemente Ilustre Borrell. Y que tratándose del jefe de la "diplomacia europea", la cosa no deja de tener doble guasa. Y de ahi que sea doblemente merecido, en este caso, el calificativo de payaso.


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Vaya "aliado" tienen (se lo traslada directamente al expresidente Ruso si hacemos caso de esta noticia, no al de Ucrania) La verdad es que Rusia luchando prácticamente sola contra toda la Otan es complicado si la cosa se alarga y las ayudas se mantienen.
> 
> *XI Y MEDVEDEV.* El presidente de China, Xi Jinping, ha trasladado al expresidente ruso y actual vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad, Dimitri Medvedev, que desde Pekín están interesados en que avancen las negociaciones de paz entre Kiev y Moscú. "China espera que las partes implicadas se comporten de manera racional, sean moderadas, lleven a cabo conversaciones exhaustivas y resuelvan sus preocupaciones mutuas en materia de seguridad mediante métodos políticos", ha recalcado Xi en declaraciones a los medios estatales chinos.



Los chinos se limitan a comprar materias primas rusas porque les conviene pero de ahí a calificarlos de aliados como que no.
Más les valdria a los chinos preocuparse de que los yankees no les sigan montando colorines en Hong Kong o que rearmen a Taiwan pero me da que se les ha pegado la lerdez que aqueja a cierta cúpula del Kremlin.


----------



## Iskra (21 Dic 2022)

Según comentamos anteriormente ,* el régimen de Kiev prepara una nueva movilización.* Según informa el grupo 'Beregini', se trataría de una gran movilización que tendrá lugar *en enero. *
(Vakulinchuk)

Para hacerla posible, se esperan cambios legislativos en la ley marcial nº194 aprobada el 3 de marzo de 2022, y evitar así los problemas de reserva de reclutas bajo el actual régimen legal.

Concretamente se trata de modificar el orden y los criterios
definición de las empresas, instituciones y organizaciones que son críticas para el funcionamiento de la economía y asegurar los medios de vida de la población en un período especial.








Vakulinchuk


¡La carne tiene gusanos! Contacta con nosotros mediante nuestro BOT o por MP en Twitter https://t.me/vakulinchukbot https://twitter.com/vakulinchukTG




t.me


----------



## hartman4 (21 Dic 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> los coches tesla son un blufff joder
> 
> pero no os creais que los electricos de la competencia son mejores
> 
> ...



maestro north como seria putin y zlensky en 8 bits?


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> El outfit de 40.000 euros es de la mujer y sus compras.
> 
> El tiene que dar pena y llevar esa pinta zarrapastrosa.



Las botas que me lleva son de 200€ (Timberland) para arriba y el anorak que se gasta no baja de los 300€, no lleva marca pero seguro que es un Helly Hansen de los buenos, los jerseys de oveja merino, vamos que el equipo que lleva no lo ve un soldado ni en coña.

(220€)








 Botas 6 Inch Premium Timberland® para Hombre en amarillo | Timberland


Descubre Botas 6 Inch Premium Timberland® para Hombre en amarillo hoy en Timberland. La tienda oficial online. Envío y devoluciones gratuitas.




www.timberland.es





(380€)


https://www.hellyhansen.com/es_es/urb-lab-down-parka-53851?color=627349




(104€)








Jersey Nómada, sencillez y alma para tu disfrute en lana merino - dLana


Jersey de lana 100% merino procedente de ganadería extensiva y trashumante, elaborada íntegramente en nuestro territorio. Cálido y elegante.




www.dlana.es


----------



## Malevich (21 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Cierto. Ahí se habla mucho de Ucrania.



Fue una creación de ese señor.


----------



## jurbu (21 Dic 2022)

Las sanciones siempre tienen efecto 

*Biden inicia una investigación sobre cómo el 82 % de los componentes encontrados en drones fabricados en Irán, desplegados por Rusia y derribados en Ucrania se fabrican en EE. UU.*










Biden launches investigation into US-made tech in Iranian-built drones


Despite strict export controls in place to prevent Iran from obtaining such materials, evidence has emerged that Tehran is finding more than enough tech to manufacture the deadly drones.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Iskra (21 Dic 2022)

*Las armas de la OTAN alcanzaron el restaurante Shesh-Besh de Donetsk, donde Dmitriy Rogozin celebraba su cumpleaños. *
▪Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron el establecimiento con fuego de obuses estadounidenses de 155 mm.
▪ Al parecer, *el presidente del gobierno de la DNR, Vitaly Jotsenko, resultó herido,* y su guardia de seguridad y otra persona murieron. Rogozin parece haber resultado ileso.








Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





*Pushilin pide más sistemas de defensa aérea para proteger el Donbass*

El líder a República Popular de Donetsk, Denís Pushilin, pidió al presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, sistemas de defensa más modernos después de informar que entre el 2 y el 18 de diciembre, los bombardeos del Ejército de Ucrania mataron a al menos 21 civiles, hirieron a 94 y dañaron alrededor de 460 residencias.








Donbass Latinoamérica in Fidelista por Siempre


Pushilin pide más sistemas de defensa aérea para proteger el Donbass El líder a República Popular de Donetsk, Denís Pushilin, pidió al presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, sistemas de defensa más modernos después de informar que entre el 2 y el 18 de diciembre, los bombardeos del Ejército de...




t.me


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Por cierto, comenté ayer que Zelensky pidió que todo el mundo apagase sus luces de 20:00 a 21:00 horas hoy en apoyo a Ucrania y que era una buena de ver como aquí en España pasan olímpicamente de esta guerra, porque apagar la luz una hora no costaba nada y aún así la gente no lo iba a hacer. En mi zona nadie ha hecho el menor caso, se ven la mayoría de viviendas con luz (como un día más como es lógico)



El borreguiismo español no llega a esos extremos de momento.


----------



## Roedr (21 Dic 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Las sanciones siempre tienen efecto
> 
> *Biden inicia una investigación sobre cómo el 82 % de los componentes encontrados en drones fabricados en Irán, desplegados por Rusia y derribados en Ucrania se fabrican en EE. UU.*
> 
> ...



Descubrirá que los compran por amazon jaja


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> No se preocupe, que ahora mismo bajo al Mencabrona y le digo al cajero,que según los chicos de la OCU, me están cobrando de más.
> 
> No sea ingenuo, deje de tragarse la propaganda gubernamental y estudie bien sus tiquets de caja.
> 
> (La inflación real en productos de alimentación es muy superior a ese 15,2 que menciona)



Más cercano al 30% y en algunos productos al 50%.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Dic 2022)

Cómo va el Mosca?


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *Las armas de la OTAN alcanzaron el restaurante Shesh-Besh de Donetsk, donde Dmitriy Rogozin celebraba su cumpleaños. *
> ▪Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron el establecimiento con fuego de obuses estadounidenses de 155 mm.
> ▪ Al parecer, *el presidente del gobierno de la DNR, Vitaly Jotsenko, resultó herido,* y su guardia de seguridad y otra persona murieron. Rogozin parece haber resultado ileso.
> 
> ...



La inteligencia satánica esta bien informada al parecer, deben de mirar eso los rusos.


----------



## Malevich (21 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Una de las cosas que más llama la atención cuando sales de España al resto de Europa, es que salvo en Francia, Italia o Portugal (donde también hay polis a punta pala o al menos también se ven), en el resto puedes pasar días sin ver una patrulla o con suerte una.
> 
> En España en un día normal por la calle, ves varias patrullas. Y si te da por alternar de cafelitos por los bares paco de la zona, ya te los encuentras a todos



España es un país con un bar en cada esquina y un policía en cada bar....


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2022)

Toda la farsa de Ucrania tiene como finalidad " rearmar " a los países europeos. 

Es decir, crearles una necesidad de gastar miles de millones de euros en unas armas que de no haber enemigos serían inútiles.

¿ de quién nos íbamos a defender ? ¿ de los extraterrestres ?

Los mismos que crearon el coronavirus como trama de ingeniería financiera para saquear países dirigidos por traidores, son los que ahora andan a vueltas con lo de Ucrania.

DICHO DE OTRA MANERA : En los países africanos ni se enteraron del coronavirus, ni de las vacunas, ni saben donde está Ucrania. ( ni los han endeudado por generaciones, entre otras cosas porque allí nadie paga impuestos ni da palo al agua ) 






El saqueo y destrucción del sector eléctrico por los expolíticos que ahora son premiados por su traición a España.


Cuánto ha subido el precio de la luz desde la privatización Si de cara a la ciudadanía el principal objetivo de la privatización del mercado eléctrico era la reducción de los precios, el objetivo no solo no se ha conseguido sino que entre el año 2000 y el 2022, el coste del megavatio hora, se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Buenas noticias en resumen " Se acabo la tonteria y los pasteleos. Se van a poner la pilas". Esperemos que sea verdad.



Buenas noticias??????

Podían haber hecho una plan de 200 puntos en vez de los 28, que más da.

De dónde va a sacar ese ejército de 1.500.000 soldados? La prensa rusa especula sobre ello. Dice que a base de pagar mejor (??) a los contratados, hablan de 300.000 más, de 400.000 a 695.000 Otros 200.000 de los nuevos territorios de Rusia(??)









Выяснилось, как Минобороны соберет еще полмиллиона военнослужащих


Об увеличении численности вооруженных сил до 1,5 миллиона человек было объявлено в среду, 21 декабря, на коллегии Минобороны. Военный эксперт, полковник в отставке Виктор Литовкин рассказал, каким образом военное ведомство намерено приблизиться к заявленной цифре. По его словам, численность...




www.mk.ru






Suena a impotencia. Y de dónde van a sacar la pasta cuando todas las fuentes de ingreso se les están desplomando?









Названы потери России от продажи нефти со скидками


Переориентация экспорта российских энергоресурсов с западного на восточное направление проходит далеко не так гладко, как хотелось бы отечественным чиновникам. Азиатские потребители согласны увеличить закупку нефти в нашей стране, однако в обмен требуют значительных скидок. В результате...




www.mk.ru





".....Como resultado, los ingresos del presupuesto federal de Rusia por las ventas de petróleo disminuyeron más de un 25 % en octubre, y en noviembre los ingresos totales de materias primas del país cayeron casi un 50 % en comparación con el mismo período del año pasado."


----------



## pemebe (21 Dic 2022)

Fuente China: China-Russia joint exercise is upright, aboveboard: Global Times editorial - Global Times

*Las maniobras conjuntas China-Rusia son rectas y honestas*
Por Global Times
Published: Dec 22, 2022 12:06 AM

*Del 21 al 27 de diciembre, las armadas china y rusa celebrarán el ejercicio militar conjunto Mar-2022 en aguas al este de la zona marítima de Zhoushan a Taizhou, en la provincia china oriental de Zhejiang.* Se trata de un acuerdo normal basado en el plan anual de cooperación militar entre los ejércitos chino y ruso. Sin embargo, debido al trasfondo del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania y al hecho de que la zona del ejercicio militar es la más cercana a Taiwán en los últimos 10 años, los malentendidos y las malas interpretaciones derivados de este ejercicio militar conjunto son mayores que en años anteriores. La opinión pública estadounidense y occidental observa con atención la cooperación militar entre China y Rusia.* La embajadora estadounidense ante la OTAN, Julianne Smith, ha llegado a afirmar que China y Rusia comparten cada vez más un conjunto de estrategias para socavar la OTAN. Su tono es como si China y Rusia estuvieran haciendo algo mal.

Desde 2012, el ejercicio militar marítimo conjunto China-Rusia se ha celebrado durante 10 años consecutivos y se ha convertido en un mecanismo de cooperación normalizado. En primer lugar, se trata del derecho legítimo de China y Rusia, y no hay necesidad de informar a nadie; en segundo lugar, el fortalecimiento de la cooperación estratégica entre China y Rusia, incluso en el ámbito militar, es beneficioso para ambas partes. *En esta ocasión, China y Rusia envían los acorazados principales en activo y los equipos relacionados de las armadas china y rusa. Algunos temas del ejercicio, como la defensa antisubmarina y aérea, implican datos relativamente sensibles, lo que refleja la alta confianza estratégica mutua y la transparencia entre China y Rusia, que se profundizarán y mejorarán aún más junto con el ejercicio.

*Dado que China y Rusia son dos miembros permanentes adyacentes del Consejo de Seguridad de las Naciones Unidas, la interacción militar constructiva entre ambos países tiene una importancia positiva para el mantenimiento de la paz y la estabilidad regionales*. Esto no ha cambiado por el estallido del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania. La clara posición de China no cambiará por la interacción militar. En el mundo actual, dominado por Estados Unidos, China y Rusia son fuerzas de equilibrio estratégico. El fortalecimiento de la coordinación estratégica entre ambos países ayudará a mantener un orden internacional justo y equitativo, y a contrarrestar el hegemonismo, el unilateralismo y la política de poder.

El hecho de que China y Rusia sean socios y no estén alineados es de naturaleza diferente a la de bloques militares y políticos como la OTAN y las alianzas de seguridad de Estados Unidos con el Reino Unido y Australia. Las maniobras militares conjuntas China-Rusia se basan en la premisa de aumentar la seguridad y la confianza mutua entre ambas partes, y no tienen como objetivo a terceros. China y Rusia mantienen una relación bilateral abierta, transparente y estable, que en modo alguno supone una amenaza para la región. La amistad China-Rusia es una parte importante de la paz y el desarrollo mundiales. De la cooperación China-Rusia, lo que EE.UU. y Occidente leen no deben ser "amenazas", sino la forma adecuada de llevarse bien, es decir, cómo construir un nuevo tipo de relación entre grandes potencias basada en la igualdad y el respeto mutuo.

Por supuesto, cualquier ejercicio militar debe tener un cierto efecto disuasorio. Hemos visto que sólo unos pocos están realmente preocupados o incluso asustados por el ejercicio militar conjunto, y es básicamente por remordimiento de conciencia. De hecho, este ejercicio no está lejos de Taiwán, e incluye el tema del bloqueo conjunto. Las fuerzas secesionistas "independentistas de Taiwán" se ven a sí mismas como el objetivo. Que así sea. Pero, en última instancia, la causa de su ansiedad es su tendencia secesionista "independentista de Taiwán". Si no se dedicaran a movimientos secesionistas de "independencia de Taiwán", no se habrían sentido abrumados por las maniobras militares conjuntas de la parte continental.

La inquietud de algunas personas en EEUU y Occidente también refleja su falta de confianza. *No cabe duda de que las maniobras militares conjuntas China-Rusia mejorarán naturalmente las capacidades de ambos países en combate marítimo y operaciones conjuntas. Y es normal que esto tenga un efecto disuasorio sobre la supresión simultánea de China y Rusia por parte de EEUU, y la cooperación de Japón en la contención.* Esto demuestra que nuestro poder es lo suficientemente fuerte como para hacer que las fuerzas que pretenden oponerse a nosotros se sientan incómodas o tensas. Esto es algo bueno, y hasta cierto punto puede disuadirles de realizar intentos temerarios. A nivel regional, las maniobras militares conjuntas China-Rusia tienen como objetivo aumentar la estabilidad de la región Asia-Pacífico y evitar que países ajenos a la región creen problemas y siembren la discordia en Asia Oriental.

En cuanto a las maniobras militares conjuntas, en los últimos dos años, EE.UU. y sus aliados no sólo han llevado a cabo maniobras militares cada vez más frecuentes en la región Asia-Pacífico, sino que también han descrito cada ejercicio militar con los adjetivos más llamativos para presumir de su "capacidad de disuasión". Los objetivos de esos ejercicios militares son muy obvios, y "disuadir a China" es casi el tono unificado de la opinión pública estadounidense. Siguiendo esta lógica, ¿tenemos que cuestionarnos siempre por igual?

En definitiva, China y Rusia tienen derecho a realizar maniobras militares conjuntas, por lo que deberían hacerlo por encima de todo y con confianza. La cooperación militar normal y legítima entre China y Rusia no se verá limitada por el hecho de que algunas personas puedan estar descontentas o insatisfechas. De hecho, para estas personas, haga lo que haga China, siempre podrán sacar el hueso del huevo.


----------



## Malevich (21 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> He pisado España hoy después de un tiempo y..joder, el panorama es desolador.
> 
> En casa de un amigo, barrio del Pilar, la calefacción se pone de 14 a 22.
> Y en casa de mi madre, arganzuela, de 15 a 23.
> ...



No hace mucho frío en la capital amigo.


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Una de las cosas que más llama la atención cuando sales de España al resto de Europa, es que salvo en Francia, Italia o Portugal (donde también hay polis a punta pala o al menos también se ven), en el resto puedes pasar días sin ver una patrulla o con suerte una.
> 
> En España en un día normal por la calle, ves varias patrullas. Y si te da por alternar de cafelitos por los bares paco de la zona, ya te los encuentras a todos



La policía en España está para oprimir al pueblo, multas, sanciones etc , cuando los necesitas salvo casos raros no los encuentras.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (21 Dic 2022)

jurbu dijo:


> Las sanciones siempre tienen efecto
> 
> *Biden inicia una investigación sobre cómo el 82 % de los componentes encontrados en drones fabricados en Irán, desplegados por Rusia y derribados en Ucrania se fabrican en EE. UU.*
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene el liberalismo.

¿A ver porqué un fabricante de USA no puede vender a Irán sus componentes si saca beneficio de ello?

¿O es que en USA ya no son tan liberales?


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Buenas noticias en resumen " Se acabo la tonteria y los pasteleos. Se van a poner la pilas". Esperemos que sea verdad.



Yo solo lo creeré cuando lo vea.


----------



## frangelico (21 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> España es un país con un bar en cada esquina y un policía en cada bar....



Pues más o menos tenemos un poli por bar.


----------



## Castellano (21 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El borreguiismo español no llega a esos extremos de momento.



En España no se ve ni un solo Ayuntamiento o farola engalanada con la bandera ucraniana.
Apenas alguna bandera en alguna ventana de algún domicilio particular y en todos estos meses, solo en una furgoneta (que además era de un ucraniano residente)

En cambio en Francia, Bélgica, Alemania, Luxemburgo, en todas y cada uno de las localidades que he pisado, tienen sus correspondientes banderas de Ucrania en su ayuntamiento y en espacios públicos o farolas del centro histórico. Da igual ciudad grande o pueblo pequeño.

También te encuentras casetas, como aquí los de médicos sin fronteras o la Cruz Roja cuando la banderita, vendiendo baratijas "solidarias" o directamente pidiendo dinero para Ucrania.

En Alemania incluso se ven muchos coches con banderitas de Ucrania (esto ya sospecho que muchos pueden ser ucranianos)

Estoy gratamente sorprendido, igual que en el Kovic fuimos los más crédulos, en esto del follaucranianismo en cambio estamos en la parte baja del Otanfato


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En España no se ve ni un solo Ayuntamiento o farola engalanada con la bandera ucraniana.
> Apenas alguna bandera en alguna ventana de algún domicilio particular y en todos estos meses, solo en una furgoneta (que además era de un ucraniano residente)
> 
> En cambio en Francia, Bélgica, Alemania, Luxemburgo, en todas y cada uno de las localidades que he pisado, tienen sus correspondientes banderas de Ucrania en su ayuntamiento y en espacios públicos o farolas del centro histórico. Da igual ciudad grande o pueblo pequeño.
> ...



Esperemos que siga así.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

si hasta en tu grafico aparece que el precio ahora ESTA POR DEBAJO DEL DEL 12/2021



no puedes dejar de hacer el ridiculo?

PUTINCEL BORREGOMATRIX



coscorron dijo:


> Lo mismo digo ... Futuros de gas igualmente.
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300960
> *


----------



## Castellano (21 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues más o menos tenemos un poli por bar.



Si tenemos hasta la Policía de Barrio.

Invento paco, en el que los munipas se dedican casi exclusivamente a pasear y entrar en cada uno de los bares a tomar café. 

Solo rompen dicha rutina para multar a algún coche en doble fila o ligar con las peluqueras de la esquina


----------



## quinciri (21 Dic 2022)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¿A ver porqué un fabricante de USA no puede vender a Irán sus componentes si saca beneficio de ello?
> 
> ¿O es que en USA ya no son tan liberales?



Deben de ser liberales a tiempo parcial...  

Y el resto del tiempo se dedican a intentar putear y sancionar a todo quisqui que les pueda hacer sobra ...

No sé que ves de malo en todo ello ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

solo falta que para 2030 EEUU haya plantado una base en crimea 
ajedrez le llaman


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Dic 2022)

Esto me lo ha mandado un familiar, mirad al final del todo de la pagina, está el logo de la OTAN, WTF? ya me parecia raro que no eran trigo limpio....
Los negacionistas de todo · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

y las operaciones estéticas del khan cuanto valen?  
ahh eso al borregomatrix le esta prohibido pensar



Alvin Red dijo:


> Las botas que me lleva son de 200€ (Timberland) para arriba y el anorak que se gasta no baja de los 300€, no lleva marca pero seguro que es un Helly Hansen de los buenos, los jerseys de oveja merino, vamos que el equipo que lleva no lo ve un soldado ni en coña.
> 
> (220€)
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Buenas noticias??????
> 
> Podían haber hecho una plan de 200 puntos en vez de los 28, que más da.
> 
> ...



Sobre el petróleo, los descuentos a la India *creo* que irán a menos poco a poco, han de crear dependencia y eso cuesta.

Sobre los nuevos reclutas, seguro que los encuentra, es simplemente una cuestión de propaganda y si no envía a media Chechenia al conflicto, ellos contentísimos, Kadirov el primero


----------



## pemebe (21 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si hasta en tu grafico aparece que el precio ahora ESTA POR DEBAJO DEL DEL 12/2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Alguien contento por pagar el gas 6 veces más caro que a principios de 2021, y que en 2019 y en 2018 (estaba a 13/16 y ahora esta alrededor de 100). En 2020 (durante la pandemia llego a estar a 5).

Y estás contento porque hemos llegado a pagarlo 18 veces más caro que entonces.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

alguien contento porque un imperio de mierda invada un pais y extermine la idea misma de ser ucraniano dejando ciudades reducidas a escombros
_pero ejque pagar el gas al mismo precio que en septiembre del año 2021 _

con esas ideas y falta absoluta de escrupulos lo mejor es que metas chapero como tu padre pero que te pagen en gasolina



pemebe dijo:


> *Alguien contento por pagar el gas 6 veces más caro que a principios de 2021, y que en 2019 y en 2018 (estaba a 13/16 y ahora esta alrededor de 100). En 2020 (durante la pandemia llego a estar a 5).
> 
> Y estás contento porque hemos llegado a pagarlo 18 veces más caro que entonces.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

el BORREGOMATRIX ESTA INDEFENSO EN EL DEBATE


----------



## crocodile (21 Dic 2022)

Aniversario de otro genocidio de los yankees.
Panamá no olvida.
Bastardos , algún día lo pagareis.



◼ En diciembre de 1989, comenzó la cruenta *invasión estadounidense de Panamá*, en violación flagrante del derecho internacional.

Como resultado de esa *agresión*, miles de panameños *se quedaron sin hogar*, aún no se sabe el número exacto de fallecidos.

Esta operación es un ejemplo de las *políticas neocoloniales* de EEUU realizadas en el marco de la arcaica *Doctrina Monroe*.

❗ Con el pretexto aparente de restaurar la democracia y proteger los derechos de los ciudadanos estadounidenses, las Fuerzas Armadas de EEUU llevaron a cabo una agresión militar contra el país centroamericano para *derrocar* a Manuel Noriega y su gobierno, que habían aplicado una política exterior más independiente.

Aquellos acontecimientos fueron* una de las páginas más trágicas* de la historia de Panamá desde su Independencia. Más de 20.000 panameños fueron desplazados de sus hogares. A día de hoy se siguen sin conocer el número exacto de muertos.

☝ La operación militar de EEUU en Panamá es una manifestación de la *actitud real* de Washington hacia las normas y principios del derecho internacional y su *deseo de dictar* cómo deben vivir los Estados latinoamericanos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Dic 2022)

siempre hay un plan que justifica cada humillacion
tu fe en el enano pederasta es enorme



Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre el petróleo, los descuentos a la India *creo* que irán a menos poco a poco, han de crear dependencia y eso cuesta.
> 
> Sobre los nuevos reclutas, seguro que los encuentra, es simplemente una cuestión de propaganda y si no envía a media Chechenia al conflicto, ellos contentísimos, Kadirov el primero


----------



## Seronoser (21 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No hace mucho frío en la capital amigo.



Efectivamente, eso es lo peor de todo, que ni siquiera hace mucho frío fuera. Cuando llegue enero o febrero prefiero no imaginarmelo, sobre todo por mi madre.


----------



## alfonbass (21 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> En este hilo hay dos subnormales otánicos de guardia permanente, la Rejona y el Alfombras, este se limita a decir siempre la última palabra, aunque sea una solemne sandez como la que le acaba de contestar a usted. El otro se solo contesta con su epíteto favorito; Kornupeta.



Como me quieres, eh...


----------



## Iskra (21 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 301, 21/12/2022. Vera Zajárovna Jorúzhaya (en bielorruso, Вера Захараўна Харужая, en ruso…


fue una escritora, maestra de escuela y activista comunista soviética enviada a Polonia para realizar operaciones de sabotaje y espionaje durante el período de entreguerras. Fue ejecutada como partisana por los alemanes durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Zelenski ya ha llegado a EEUU. El...




telegra.ph





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 301, 21/12/2022.


Spoiler: Heroína de Bielorrusia



Vera Zajárovna Jorúzhaya (en bielorruso, Вера Захараўна Харужая, en ruso, Ве́ра Заха́ровна Хору́жая, en polaco, Wiera Charuża, Babruisk, 27 de septiembre de 1903-Vítebsk, 1942)





Spoiler: Heroína de Bielorrusia



fue una escritora, maestra de escuela y activista comunista soviética enviada a Polonia para realizar operaciones de sabotaje y espionaje durante el período de entreguerras. Fue ejecutada como partisana por los alemanes durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.



*Zelenski ya ha llegado a EEUU*. donde se reunirá este miércoles en Washington con su homólogo estadounidense, Joe Biden, y hablará ante el Congreso en su primer viaje internacional desde el inicio de la invasión rusa a finales de febrero.
La visita ratifica que Estados Unidos respaldará a Kiev "tanto tiempo como haga falta", dijo la portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Karine Jean-Pierre, en un comunicado. Este desplazamiento, cuando casi se cumplen 10 meses del inicio de la guerra, irá acompañado de una nueva ayuda "significativa" de Washington a Kiev, que incluirá un sistema antiaéreo Patriot.
El avión que llevaba a Zelenski aterrizó sobre el mediodía en la base milita Andrews, en el estado de Maryland (EEUU), a las afueras de Washington. La llegada de Zelenski a la Casa Blanca está prevista para las 14.00 hora local (19.00 GMT) y, posteriormente, a las 19.30 hora local (00.30 GMT del jueves) dará un discurso ante las dos cámaras del Congreso.

*Zelenski, tras los pasos de Churchill en EEUU... hasta cierto punto.* Ambos al frente de un país en guerra en busca del apoyo de Estados Unidos: la llegada de Volodimir Zelenski a Washington recuerda el paso de Winston Churchill por la capital estadounidense en 1941.
"Donde estuvo Winston Churchill hace generaciones, también estará hoy el presidente Zelenski, no solo como presidente, sino también como embajador de la libertad", dijo el miércoles el líder demócrata en el Senado, Chuck Schumer, antes del discurso del presidente ucraniano, programado para la noche en el Capitolio.
La presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, Nancy Pelosi, recordó que su padre era miembro de la Cámara baja en Washington cuando el primer ministro británico se dirigió al Congreso el 26 de diciembre de 1941. "Es particularmente conmovedor para mí estar presente mientras otro líder heroico se dirige al Congreso", dijo esta influyente demócrata en un comunicado. La comparación sin embargo tiene sus límites, en forma y sustancia. Churchill pasó tres semanas en Estados Unidos, entre finales de diciembre de 1941 y principios de enero de 2022, por invitación del entonces presidente Franklin D. Roosevelt.
Me ha gustado el paralelismo, sobre todo en lo que se refiere al final de la historia, la URSS libera Bielorrusia y Ucrania, Polonia, Moldavia y entre en Berlín, planta la bandera de la Victoria y se lleva el cuerpo de Hitler.

Vi la llegada del tipo, y me resultó vergonzoso dos cosas, que Biden tuviera que leer un discurso sentado y de menos de una página, lo que demuestra que sus lagunas mentales son evidentes, y lo segundo, más asqueroso aún, la puesta en escena de la "medalla". Pues resulta sue Zelensky estaba -supuestamente- en Bajmut, con ceremonia y todo, y casualmente un Capitán, le entrega la medalla el mismo Zelensky le dio ayer, y como si supiera que en unas horas su presidente estará al lado de su patrón, le dice, no presidente, esta medalla es para el Sr. Biden..., y paffff, justo ayer, el capitán que recibe una medalla se la envía Biden y Zelensky llega con la medalla del esforzado y querido capitán y con una carta impresa con carpeta y ribetes impresos ¿y eso en unos minutos?, sí porque por la mañana estaba en Bajmut, y por la tarde ya estaba en Polonia.

*EEUU anuncia el envío de misiles Patriot* a Ucrania por primera vez. El secretario de Estado de Estados Unidos, Antony Blinken, anunció este miércoles un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar para Ucrania de 1.850 millones de dólares que por primara vez incluye el sistema de misiles Patriot.
El líder de la diplomacia estadounidense hizo este anuncio a pocas horas de que el presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, sea recibido por su homólogo estadounidense, Joe Biden, en la Casa Blanca, en su primer viaje desde el inicio de la guerra en el país europeo.
Seamos precisos, enviará UN sistema antimisiles Patriot. Creo que lo hace por temor a que futuros golpes aéreos demuestren la ineficiencia de los mismos, y haga responsable a los ucranianos que no saben manejarlos.

*Suiza amplía sus sanciones contra Rusia adaptándose a las impuestas por la UE*. El Gobierno federal suizo anunció hoy una nueva serie de sanciones contra personas y entidades de Rusia, paralelas a las recientemente dictadas por la Unión Europea contra 145 individuos y 53 organizaciones y empresas.
Las sanciones de la UE, novenas que se imponen a Rusia desde la invasión de Ucrania, se dirigieron entre otros aspectos a responsables de la importación de drones iraníes para el ejército ruso, con los que se han conducido varios ataques recientes a intereses ucranianos. Rusia ha atacado en varias ocasiones objetivos en Ucrania con drones kamikaze Shahed-136 fabricados en Irán, aunque Teherán niega su responsabilidad en los acuerdos de suministro de este armamento a Moscú.
Las autoridades de Suiza han congelado en los últimos nueve meses al menos 7.500 millones de francos suizos (7.600 millones de euros) en virtud de las sanciones impuestas a ciudadanos y entidades de Rusia desde la invasión de Ucrania.
Este país ha sido muy torpe, porque en definitiva, quiere que se resuelva lo antes posible el conflicto, pero no sabe, que una vez resuelto, no volverá a tener al estado ruso como cliente, y ya, al dí de hoy, ha perdido muchísimo dinero como país.

Occidente se sorprende, y en Ucrania vemos gente reclutada a la fuerza hasta los 60 años. *Rusia ampliará hasta los 30 años la edad para llamar a filas a sus ciudadanos*, medida que puede provocar un nuevo éxodo de hombres en edad militar.
El ministro de Defensa, Serguéi Shoigú, propuso elevar en tres años la edad límite en la que un ruso puede ser citado para cumplir el servicio militar obligatorio, que ahora está situado en los 27, lo que fue aprobado por Putin y comunicado hoy en una reunión de la plana mayor del Ministerio de Defensa. Además, el ministro aseguró que se ofrecerá a cada recluta desde el primer día la posibilidad de firmar un contrato profesional con el Ejército.

Y de nuevo, la culpa es de Putin. *El primer ministro de Croacia acusa al presidente del país de ser un aliado de Putin*. El primer ministro de Croacia, el conservador Andrej Plenkovic, acusó este miércoles al presidente del país balcánico, el socialdemócrata Zoran Milanovic, de ser un aliado del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin.
Milanovic, quien es comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas de Croacia, había rechazado la participación de su país en la misión de la UE de entrenamiento a soldados ucranianos. "Ucrania no es un aliado. A la fuerza tratan de hacerlo. Eso es la Unión Europea de hoy. Una miseria, nula", aseguró el martes el presidente croata, cuyo país forma parte de la UE desde 2013 y de la OTAN desde 2009.


Mientras Zelensky obtiene un sistema antimisil Patriot como ayuda, en su viaje a los EEUU. *De Rusia hay algunas noticias*, enumero:

*-Rusia seguirá desarrollando su potencial militar, incluido el de sus fuerzas nuclear*. dijo el miércoles el presidente ruso , Vladimir Putin durante una reunión con altos mandos del ejército.,que en el contexto de la ofensiva contra Ucrania y la crisis con Occidente."Las fuerzas armadas y las capacidades de combate de nuestras fuerzas armadas aumentan constantemente todos los días. Y este proceso, por supuesto, lo desarrollaremos", "Continuaremos manteniendo y mejorando la preparación para el combate de nuestra tríada nuclear" (misiles lanzados desde silos terrestres, desde submarinos en navegación y desde aviones en vuelo), agregó.El mandatario ruso también hizo hincapié en el nuevo misil de crucero hipersónico Zircon, que las tropas rusas podrán empezar a usar a principios de año
-*"Es necesario aumentar" el ejército ruso a 1,5 millones de efectivos*, Serguéi Shoigu, dijo el miércoles que considera "necesario" aumentar los efectivos de su ejército a 1,5 millones de militares incluyendo 695.000 bajo contrato y aumentar la edad límite del servicio militar, en el contexto de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania."Con el fin de garantizar el cumplimiento de las tareas para la seguridad militar de Rusia.
- *No existe ningún tipo de limitación a la financiación de las necesidades del Ejército* ruso en la "operación militar especial" en Ucrania, declaró hoy el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, al inaugurar una reunión con la plana mayor del Ministerio de Defensa del país."No tenemos ningún tipo de limitaciones en la financiación, el país y el Gobierno dan todo lo que pide el Ejército, todo", afirmó. Según el mandatario, "en el campo de batalla no puede haber detalles menores"."Por ello es necesario dedicar una atención especial, y quiero subrayarlo aunque sé que el Ministerio (de Defensa) se ocupa de esto, a los botiquines médicos, la alimentación de campaña, los uniformes, el calzado, los cascos, los chalecos antibala, todo debe ser lo más moderno y de la mejor calidad", dijo.
- *Rusia establecerá bases navales en dos ciudades ocupadas en Ucrania*. El ejército ruso (la marina rusa, ndlr, so ignorantes) establecerá bases navales para apoyar a su flota en* Mariupol y Berdiansk*,"Los puertos de Berdiansk y de Mariupol se encuentran en pleno funcionamiento. Planeamos establecer bases allí para barcos de apoyo, servicios de rescate de emergencia y unidades de reparación naval de la marina", dijo Shoigú durante un informe sobre el conflicto en Ucrania ante el presidente de Vladimir Putin.
- Putin llama a *mejorar la capacidad de la tríada nuclear de Rusia*. Integrada por la aviación estratégica, los misiles intercontinentales y los submarinos atómicos. Durante una reunión con la plana mayor del Ministerio de Defensa, Putin ha calificado a la tríada como la garantía de la integridad territorial rusa, el equilibrio de fuerzas en el mundo y la paridad nuclear con Estados Unidos.

Fin de la actividad de anuncios militares rusos. Volvamos a 1 sistema antimisiles Patriot de los EEUU a Ucrania.

*Rusia rechaza poner plazos a su campaña militar en Ucrania. *La presidenta del Senado ruso, Valentina Matviyenko, ha rechazado este miércoles poner plazos a la "operación especial militar" en Ucrania, que cumple hoy 301 días en activo.
"Las metas y los objetivos de la operación militar especial fueron fijados. Acabará cuando sean alcanzados", ha dicho Matviyenko en una rueda de prensa en televisión. Según ella, "es incorrecto hablar de fechas concretas porque inicialmente, cuando se tomaba la decisión de iniciar una operación militar especial, esta no se ajustaba a ninguna fecha ni plazo".

Miren ustedes qué interesante, Alemania ve en plural lo que es en singular. *Berlín ve "buena noticia" la entrega de defensas antiaéreas Patriot a Ucrania* por parte de EEUU y avanzó que el entrenamiento de los soldados ucranianos en el manejo de estos sistemas podría tener lugar en Alemania.
La decisión de suministrar por primera vez este tipo de armamento ha sido tomada "en coordinación" con los aliados de Washington, dijo el portavoz de la cancillería alemana, Steffen Hebestreit, en una rueda de prensa ordinaria. Ahora se están produciendo conversaciones sobre la formación de soldados ucranianos para su manejo, que posiblemente tendrá lugar en Alemania, agregó Hebestreit, aunque matizó que la decisión final corresponde a EEUU y a Ucrania.


Spoiler



faltaría más


El portavoz rehusó ver la entrega de los Patriot como un punto de inflexión en el apoyo occidental a Kiev, puesto que, según dijo, "es lo que hacen otros países y es lo que hacemos nosotros".
"...defensas antiaéreas Patriot, entrega de los Patriot...", no, entrega de un sistema de defensa antiaérea Patriot. De muy dudosa capacidad.

Están como el marido engañado, los últimos en enterarse. *Washington investiga la presencia de tecnología estadounidense en los drones iraníes *usados en Ucrania.
El Gobierno de EEUU ha creado un grupo para investigar cómo terminaron componentes fabricados en el país norteamericano en los drones iraníes que Rusia estaría utilizando en el marco de su ofensiva militar sobre Ucrania, para determinar posibles lagunas o incumplimientos en las sanciones contra Irán. EEUU restringe las exportaciones que puedan favorecer a Irán, pero una investigación publicada en noviembre por la organización Conflict Armament Research reveló que más del 82% de los componentes de los drones procedían de compañías norteamericanas.

*Llega a suelo checo el primero de los tanques Leopard 2 donados por Alemania*. El primero de los 14 tanques Leopard 2A4 donados a la República Checa por Alemania ha llegado este miércoles a la base militar de Praslavice, en el este del país, en compensación por la entrega a Ucrania de blindados checos de fabricación soviética. "Es una transición a una plataforma moderna, con la que abandonamos los vehículos de técnica soviética", ha comentado la ministra checa de Defensa, la Jana Cernochova, en declaraciones a la emisora pública CT24.
Nota: Tanque de 1970. 52 añitos solamente.

Seamos precisos con los gastos y el envío cuantificable, recuerden que eso es prestado. Alguien deberá pagar el dinero invertido, y no será Rusia.

*El nuevo paquete de asistencia militar de EE. UU. para Ucrania en el marco del programa PDA (1000 millones*) incluye:

- Una batería Patriot SAM y municiones;
- municiones para HIMARS
- 500 unidades de proyectiles de alta precisión de 155 mm
- 10 morteros de 120 mm y 10.000 minas de 120 mm para ellos;
- 10 morteros de 82 mm;
- 10 morteros de 60 mm;
- 37 pesados MRAP Cougar;
- 120 vehículos HMMWV;
- 6 camiones blindados de uso general;
- misiles anti-radar HARM;
- equipos JDAM;
- más de 2.700 lanzagranadas y armas pequeñas;
- minas antipersonal Claymore;
- dispositivos y ópticas de visión nocturna;
- Sistemas tácticos de comunicación segura;
- Chalecos antibalas;
*Lista de asistencia militar proporcionada bajo el programa USAI ($ 800 millones):*

- 45.000 proyectiles de artillería de 152 mm;
- 20.000 proyectiles de artillería de 122 mm;
- 50.000 cohetes de 122 mm para el MLRS BM-21 "Grad";
- 100.000 municiones de tanque de 125 mm;
- terminales y servicios SATCOM;
- Financiación para formación, mantenimiento.

*En el terreno*

www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid0R9uei9GJ44SiPbHS5g7ffiZ8a5AJCsAMXSVnBpq7UYPWPY4ytGo59eaEA9AxSyp3l/?mibextid=Nif5oz


*Trabajo nocturno de tripulaciones de tanques y artillería* para destruir equipos y personal en posiciones de tiro. Video

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa publica* imágenes de la coordinación de combate del personal militar ruso y bielorruso* en el territorio de la República de Bielorrusia. Video

Según CNN, la administración Biden planea transferir sistemas de defensa aérea* Patriot y municiones guiadas de precisión* a Ucrania en el próximo paquete de ayuda militar. Probablemente ascenderá a varios miles de millones de dólares. Foto

*Un UAV de reconocimiento y ataque "Forpost-RU" destruye un tanque ucraniano en la dirección de Uludar*. Video

La Casa Blanca y el Congreso de EE. UU. han elaborado un* proyecto de ley que permitiría a Joe Biden condenar a Rusia como un "estado agresor"*. Antes de esto, Estados Unidos nunca había aplicado tal estatus, escribe The Hill con referencia al borrador del documento. Según la publicación, la dirección del Congreso está trabajando en la pronta consideración y adopción del proyecto de ley en el contexto de la visita del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky a Washington. Foto

*"Solntsepek*" está trabajando en las posiciones de las FFAA de Ucrania. Dirección *Artemovsk.* Video

*Llegada de un UAV kamikaze al radar P-18. Dirección de Jersón*. Video

Se informa sobre las acciones tácticas exitosas de nuestras tropas en la *dirección de Kupyansk*. Las tropas del lado de Tavolzhanka y Dvurechny presionaron al enemigo y comenzaron a luchar por la liberación del pueblo de Masyutovka, lo que crea requisitos previos para avanzar a Kupyansk desde el noreste, que puede complementarse con un avance de Novoselovsky a lo largo de la carretera Svatovo-Kupyansk. , después de que se borre por completo. Se puede esperar que el enemigo mueva refuerzos a este sector desde las reservas concentradas en la región de Járkov, algunas de las cuales están estacionadas en Chuguev. Foto

Una* columna de equipo militar *fue vista hoy cerca de la ciudad *bielorrusa de Lepel.* Video

Luchando en la* dirección de Lisichansk:* los soldados rusos destruyen las posiciones de las FAU. Los artilleros del ejército ruso dieron en el blanco, destruyendo las posiciones y áreas fortificadas de los militantes ucranianos. Video

*Destrucción del MLRS ucraniano utilizando el misil guiado Krasnopol*. Video

Restos de un tanque ucraniano destruido en la zona de* Kremennaya* por un disparo de un* T-90M Proryv*. Esto demuestra que el T90M Proryv no pulveriza, bueno..., casi. Fotos

*UAV "Forpost" golpea un camión* ucraniano con municiones. Video

Un* tren con T-72B3 y T-90M en algún lugar cerca de Mogilev*. Video

La derrota del objeto de las FAU en el puerto de *Nikolaiev*. Video

*Tren cargado de tanques T-80BV visto en Bielorrusia*. Video

*Foto: Putin y Guerásimov.* Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia cumplirán todos los objetivos planteados en el marco de la operación especial, declaró el presidente del país, Vladímir Putin, durante su encuentro con la junta directiva del Ministerio de Defensa. El mandatario resaltó además los obstáculos que impone la OTAN, así como los planes para el rearme de las fuerzas rusas.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Fidelista Siempre.


----------



## Alvin Red (21 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Esto me lo ha mandado un familiar, mirad al final del todo de la pagina, está el logo de la OTAN, WTF? ya me parecia raro que no eran trigo limpio....
> Los negacionistas de todo · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen



Si al final sale el logo de la OTAN tendrían la obligación de poner - *Web patrocinada por la OTAN & cia*., pongo recorte.


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si al final sale el logo de la OTAN tendrían la obligación de poner - *Web patrocinada por la OTAN & cia*., pongo recorte.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301011



Los mismos que decian que las vax son mu buenas, estan tambien metido en tema ucrania y calenta-miento klimatico. No me sorprende nada.


----------



## frangelico (21 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si al final sale el logo de la OTAN tendrían la obligación de poner - *Web patrocinada por la OTAN & cia*., pongo recorte.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301011



Tiene que haber dinero público detrás de todas esas webs de "verificación", son basura, son una forma indirecta de censura y evidentemente no ganan dinero por sí mismas.


----------



## Iskra (21 Dic 2022)

Las caricaturas estadounidenses sobre la reunión de Biden con Zelenski.


----------



## Simo Hayha (21 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> He pisado España hoy después de un tiempo y..joder, el panorama es desolador.
> 
> En casa de un amigo, barrio del Pilar, la calefacción se pone de 14 a 22.
> Y en casa de mi madre, arganzuela, de 15 a 23.
> ...



jaja, pero que subnormal eres. España es una mierda de país y de vida porque la gente pone la calefacción a 22 grados...

Dinos la verdad, te has venido porque te hueles otra movilización en enero y te da miedito acabar tus días siendo comido por una piara de cerdos en una sucia cochiquera del este de Ucrania. No te averguences por ello, son muchos cientos de miles de jóvenes rusos que, como tu, también han huído a occidente para escapar de la movilización.


----------



## Iskra (21 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *Las armas de la OTAN alcanzaron el restaurante Shesh-Besh de Donetsk, donde Dmitriy Rogozin celebraba su cumpleaños. *
> ▪Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron el establecimiento con fuego de obuses estadounidenses de 155 mm.
> ▪ Al parecer, *el presidente del gobierno de la DNR, Vitaly Jotsenko, resultó herido,* y su guardia de seguridad y otra persona murieron. Rogozin parece haber resultado ileso.



Rogozin: "Herido en la espalda Sobrevivire. El fragmento [pasó] a un centímetro de la columna vertebral”
No hay amenaza para su vida. Por los pelos pero con más suerte que la sangría constante de civiles de los últimos años.


----------



## pgas (21 Dic 2022)

*Empujar a la OTAN hasta las fronteras de 1997...*

21/dic/22 



Del discurso de S. Shoigu, quedó claro que el despliegue del ejército ruso no se trata de Ucrania. Toda esta multitud de nuevas divisiones - fusileros motorizados, aerotransportados, marines, artillería - es claramente redundante para el ukroreich. Este elefante es claramente un animal más grande. Queda por indicar el punto de aplicación de esta palanca, y está muy cerca - nadie canceló el Ultimátum de diciembre de 2021 de Putin...
Entonces sería correcto prefaciar las palabras del Ministro de Defensa con las palabras:
*Para empujar a la OTAN hasta las fronteras de 1997, es necesario:*
(y luego - en el texto - sin cambios):
Formar tres divisiones de fusileros motorizados, incluso como parte de formaciones de armas combinadas en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye, así como un cuerpo de ejército en Karelia.
Reorganizar en divisiones de fusileros motorizados siete brigadas de fusileros motorizados en los distritos militares occidental, central y oriental y en la Flota del Norte.
En las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas, es necesario formar adicionalmente dos divisiones de asalto aerotransportadas.
En las tropas costeras de la Armada, sobre la base de las brigadas de infantería de marina existentes, forman cinco divisiones del cuerpo de infantería de marina.
Para cada ejército de armas combinadas (tanques), mantenga una división de aviación mixta y una brigada de aviación del ejército, con 80-100 helicópteros de combate.
Además, para formar adicionalmente tres direcciones de divisiones de aviación, ocho regimientos de aviación de bombarderos, un regimiento de aviación de combate y seis brigadas de aviación del ejército.
Para crear una reserva de artillería en direcciones estratégicas, forme cinco divisiones de artillería de distritos militares, así como brigadas de artillería de alta capacidad.
El próximo año se formarán tres plantas de reparación y se fortalecerán las unidades de reparación a nivel militar.
Incrementar el número de militares bajo contrato, teniendo en cuenta la reposición de ciudadanos movilizados en las agrupaciones de tropas y el reclutamiento de nuevas formaciones, a finales de año, hasta 521.000 personas.
Al reclutar las Fuerzas Armadas, aumentar gradualmente la edad de reclutamiento de los ciudadanos de 18 a 21 años y elevar el límite a 30 años.
Para garantizar la solución de las tareas de garantizar la seguridad militar de la Federación Rusa, es necesario aumentar el número de las Fuerzas Armadas a un millón y medio de militares, incluidos 695 mil militares bajo contrato.
La distribución de fuerzas a lo largo del frente Oder-Neisse se realizará más adelante. Ya está claro para todos que sin la bandera de la Victoria sobre el Reichstag condicional, es poco probable que esta canción termine. Queda por decidir dónde está el Reichstag para nosotros hoy.


************

Soigu se ha pasado un poco con el vodka, no?


y el jojol, le dejamos para otro año??


----------



## bk001 (21 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> La crisis no es artificial, míster. El capitalismo llegó al final porque ya es incapaz de renovarse..
> 
> Es precisamente porque los avances tecnológicos se han estancado lo que hace que las tasas
> de beneficio vitales del capitalismo estén cayendo. El capitalismo es dependiente de los avances
> ...



Se dice chemitat


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Estarán hablando del "2° mejor ejército del mundo"


----------



## Castellano (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Estarán hablando del "2° mejor ejército del mundo"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301041



Están hablando de cuántas huerfanitas de Kief van a llegar a Washington para contentar a Creepy Joe


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Toda la farsa de Ucrania tiene como finalidad " rearmar " a los países europeos.
> 
> Es decir, crearles una necesidad de gastar miles de millones de euros en unas armas que de no haber enemigos serían inútiles.
> 
> ...




La llamada guerra de Ucrania, una pinza contra Europa para volver a saquearnos y destruirnos como en la llamada segunda guerra mundial.

No fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos, ni siquiera un atentado a pesar de la numerosa comunidad alemana, italiana y japonesa que veían como asesinaban a millones de sus compatriotas. ( algo muy raro que no acabo de entender ) 

En fin, que los anglos estaban aliados con Rusia. Stalin no era más que un sicario que ellos pusieron ahí. Stalin era un ladrón de bancos georgiano , ni siquiera era ruso. 

En la lucha por la supremacía mundial solo puede quedar uno. Estados Unidos de Europa sería un peligro para el poder norteamericano por eso estamos subyugados desde que nos ganaron la guerra. Nos gobiernan por lo tanto " virreyes " de los angloamericanos. 

Estos traidores que trabajan para el enemigo, son los que han desmantelado la industria española e intentan acabar definitivamente con la autosuficiencia energética para hacernos dependientes del gas americano. Las astronómicas cantidades que se pagan actualmente ni en las peores pesadillas del franquismo. 









La gran mentira de Stalin para esconder que el Ejército Rojo ganó la IIGM con ayuda de EE.UU.


Después de que Rusia haya afirmado que actuará conjuntamente en Alepo con EE.UU., repasamos las épocas de la Historia en que ambos países trabajaron juntos por un bien común



www.abc.es


----------



## Iskra (22 Dic 2022)

En general es sabido que se hace por dinero, aunque por aquí tenemos a algún gilipollas que igual hasta lo hace gratis.



*
Resulta que la rusofobia tiene un precio concreto y EEUU lo ha revelado*

Si se han preguntado alguna vez cuánto invierte EEUU en "la lucha contra la influencia rusa", ahora les tenemos una respuesta muy concreta, pues el propio Departamento de Estado publicó las cifras.
Según el documento publicado, las mayores inversiones se hicieron en Moldavia, que entre 2017 y 2021 recibió prácticamente 100 millones de dólares para estos fines. Esto explica por qué la actual cúpula política del país está demoliendo cualquier discurso prorruso a pesar de un evidente sentimiento prorruso entre la población.

El presupuesto total de este fondo para luchar contra "la influencia rusa" y, por lo visto, reemplazarla con la influencia estadounidense, ascendió a un total de 1.500 millones de dólares en este período de tiempo.

Curiosamente, Estonia es la que menos dinero recibió de este fondo, ¿será que con su innata rusofobia (A Toda Potencia) ahora ni hace falta financiar a los políticos estonios para que luchen contra todo lo relacionado a Rusia?


----------



## NPI (22 Dic 2022)

Para los perdidos en la vida, la AGENDA es:
CLUB DE ROMA
ONU
FMI
VATICANO
BM
BIS
OTAN
AGENDA 2030
INSTITUTO POYNTER
...


----------



## Diogenes42 (22 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Esto me lo ha mandado un familiar, mirad al final del todo de la pagina, está el logo de la OTAN, WTF? ya me parecia raro que no eran trigo limpio....
> Los negacionistas de todo · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen



Ostras, es verdad, maldita.es apoyada financieramente por la División de Diplomacia Publica de la NATO.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El borreguiismo español no llega a esos extremos de momento.



Di que no lo han publicitado lo suficiente, más bien.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tú hablas en serio... jaja jaja... Racional creer que un ser inmenso ha creado su existencia para????...
> Será que yo soy muy modesto y creo que polvo seré y que del polvo vine... Que eso sí es lo que hay... Jajaja





Spoiler: Y llegando al ridículo



Otra vez atribuyéndome palabras que no he dicho en lugar de rebatir mis argumentos. Puedes soltar risitas y verborrea. Ambos sabemos que careces de argumentos. JIJI-JAJÁ. Ríe, pero no puedes argumentar para debatir.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Dic 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Esta conversación es absurda, ni te has molestado en comprender lo que te he dicho.
> Se a lo que estas jugando, estoy ya bastante curtido en batallas dialecticas absurdas, tengo un amigo experto en iniciarlas. Se huele cuando alguien pretende ir de pedante, solamente con la forma de escribir.
> 
> Mis disculpas, no voy a seguir la conversación, no me va a aportar nada. Tu tienes toda la razón y los demás somos estupidos





Spoiler: Esto me da ya vergüenza ajena



¿Perdona? soy yo quien está esperando a alguien 'con un par' para rebatir mis argumentos. Y a ti lo único que se te ocurre es soltar mentiras e insultar. Eres patético tío.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Con un Rioja siempre aciertas, los de Jerez son buenos, pero son diferentes.
> 
> De mi lista de "frases que no dicen nada".



Hay 'ornitorrincos' de la Ribera el Duero más que aceptables. Usted no deje de persistir, a mi me ha sacado una sonrisa.


----------



## RankXerox (22 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En España no se ve ni un solo Ayuntamiento o farola engalanada con la bandera ucraniana.
> Apenas alguna bandera en alguna ventana de algún domicilio particular y en todos estos meses, solo en una furgoneta (que además era de un ucraniano residente)
> 
> En cambio en Francia, Bélgica, Alemania, Luxemburgo, en todas y cada uno de las localidades que he pisado, tienen sus correspondientes banderas de Ucrania en su ayuntamiento y en espacios públicos o farolas del centro histórico. Da igual ciudad grande o pueblo pequeño.
> ...



Perdone, ha visto la gencat de catetonia?


----------



## Alfonso29 (22 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se si estará posteado, pero no se ha sacado el disfraz ni en la recepción.



El payaso cocainómano que va de guerrillero de la resistencia, que vergüenza ajena por Dios


----------



## Impresionante (22 Dic 2022)

Las tesis clave del discurso de Putin en la reunión del reunión del Colegio del Ministerio de Defensa:


Las capacidades militares de casi todos los principales países de la OTAN se utilizan activamente contra Rusia.
Toda la información sobre las fuerzas y recursos de la OTAN se conoce bien, será analizada y utilizada en el desarrollo militar ruso. De igual forma, se utilizará la experiencia en combate adquirida durante la operación militar especial en Ucrania.
Las capacidades de las Fuerzas Armadas van aumentando día a día y este proceso seguirá incrementándose.
Rusia continuará desarrollando su tríada nuclear, que es la base del balance de fuerzas en el mundo. Así, se pondrán en servicio los nuevos misiles balísticos intercontinentales Sarmat, en un futuro próximo.
Asimismo, a principios de enero, comenzará su servicio la fragata Admiral Gorshkov dotada de nuevos sistemas de misiles hipersónicos Tsirkón, que no tienen equivalentes en el mundo.
Se necesita desarrollar e incorporar drones en el Ejército: deben desplegarse en todas partes, en escuadrones y compañías, e integrarse en una red común.
Los oficiales y suboficiales que hayan adquirido experiencia en la operación especial deben ser asignados a nuevos puestos de manera prioritaria.
Hay que saturar a las tropas de todo lo que necesiten, desde botiquines modernos hasta miras.
No hay restricciones en la financiación al Ejército, el país le dará "lo que le pida".


----------



## McNulty (22 Dic 2022)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> Ostras, es verdad, maldita.es apoyada financieramente por la División de Diplomacia Publica de la NATO.



A mi ya me extrañaba que webs así se mantuvieran tanto en el tiempo y de forma tan regular. Por las subscripciones, patrons y demás es imposible, no tienen tantos que donen.

Y como este caso tiene que haber muchos así. Gente de izquierdas, antiglobalización y progre que sobreviven gracias a las subvenciones de organizaciones capitalistas y globalistas.


----------



## McNulty (22 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En España no se ve ni un solo Ayuntamiento o farola engalanada con la bandera ucraniana.
> Apenas alguna bandera en alguna ventana de algún domicilio particular y en todos estos meses, solo en una furgoneta (que además era de un ucraniano residente)
> 
> En cambio en Francia, Bélgica, Alemania, Luxemburgo, en todas y cada uno de las localidades que he pisado, tienen sus correspondientes banderas de Ucrania en su ayuntamiento y en espacios públicos o farolas del centro histórico. Da igual ciudad grande o pueblo pequeño.
> ...



No te engañes. Los españoles no son tan proucros porque sencillamente no leen prensa. Los europeos del medionorte tienen una cultura lectora mayor. Muchos pacos ni saben señalarte donde está ucrania en un mapa.

Una de las pocas ventajas de ser un ignorante y no estar informado, es que te deja fuera del influjo de la propaganda administrada por los medios.


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Dic 2022)

La cama me espera y a ver si también el gordo - de la lotería, no hayan mal entendidos  - espero la toma de Bujmut (notación simplificada, pues he visto 4 nombres escritos diferentes para esta ciudad), esto tarda más que Godot en la obra "Esperando a Godot".

Foto y a la cama:


----------



## amcxxl (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## agricultura (22 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Y más dogmas...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Entonces que no entiendas a Dios, no significa que no exista? ¿correcto? aplico tu misma lógica. Y la evolución no es 'un hecho constatado, establecido y que hasta se utiliza actualmente como medio productivo' eso es lo que os han vendido y os habéis tragado. Lo que sí es un hecho, es que existen similitudes entre especies. Lo demás son conjeturas. Y es que para demostrar que algo sucede, debes reconocer las entidades que lo realizan, no hay obra sin obrero, o al menos en este caso, órganos ¿o vamos a decir que esos procesos evolutivos no tienen lugar dentro de los organismos? y si tienen lugar dentro de éstos, debe de haber órganos que los ejecuten, y si es fuera de ellos, de haber 'un algo' que los diseñe y desarrolle, pues son complejísimos.





Spoiler: el órgano de la evolución



Máximo Sandín y otros, -espero que me disculpe si le malinterpreto-, opinan que el órgano evolutivo básico es el virus, aunque no emplean la palabra "órgano". En base a que: 
1 está "demostrado", "admitido", "es sabido" que el ADN está formado en gran medida, o al menos en su mayor parte, por virus o tiene origen vírico; 
2 los virus entran y salen del ADN de los organismos e infectan y modifican a la vez a muchos individuos, como a buen seguro habrá experimentado en su propio cuerpo.
3 las cadenas de ADN, - o los virus-, prefiguran como van a ser los organismos, siempre y cuando todas las cadenas de reacciones químicas que existen antes, durante, después y alrededor, en lo micro y en lo macro, salgan "bien". Y digo "prefiguran" de la misma forma que el hidrógeno y el oxígeno en las condiciones adecuadas producen agua, que se sepa: a) no hay nada intencional, b) el agua no se parece en nada a sus componentes por separado. c) no extender la analogía más de lo conveniente.
4 En consecuencia la evolución existe, - si Máximo llevara razón-, pero desde luego no tiene un carácter individual ni está asociada a la reproducción. Los virus realizan ese papel ¿mágico? de conectores de todos los seres vivos, órganos evolutivos compartidos, que están dentro de los cuerpos y también flotando en el medio en número inconmensurable, auténticos "mensajeros y ejecutores divinos"; aunque usted siempre puede decir que los virus los ha creado Dios.
5 Al fín y al cabo es lo que hacen los ingenieros genéticos cuando quieren crear, producir, fabricar... seres vivos con nuevas características; "inyectar virus"
6 Para profundizar en el tema mejor leer a Máximo Sandín que es el que sabe.

Aunque Dios haya creado finalmente el mundo y los virus, su papel se hace cada vez más irrelevante, relegado a un mero creador, un padre Cronos que está en los cielos básicamente inalterable sin hacer nada o sin servir para nada. (Suponiendo que la idea de creación tenga alguna consistencia lógica y/o metafísica). 
La gente cuando enferma va al médico, no al cura; consulta al ingeniero agrónomo y cada vez saca menos al santo en profesión. Sus hechos cotidianos demuestran que no quieren a Dios para la otra vida, porque no creen en ella. Es decir, el dios creador es sólo un preámbulo justificador, intrascendente y solitario como un _big bang_. Sólo querían a Dios para esta vida, o mejor dicho solo querían a sus demiurgos, agentes de segundo orden. Para esta vida ángeles, demonios, santos y vírgenes han sido reemplazados desde hace mucho por los ingenieros. Nada personal, sólo cuestión de eficacia. Desactivados sus agentes el dios creador sólo es un general sin soldados.
Lo importante no es si dios, -o el big bang-, existe o no, lo humanamente relevante es dilucidar si la idea de Dios, es buena o no para las sociedades y pueblos; si lo es igualmente el fruto de la creación, la tierra con su dolor, el cielo, el infierno y la raza humana; incluso si el mismo dios lo es, asunto último sobre el que ni el brillantísimo San Agustín ni nadie han sabido ser lo suficientemente convincentes.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Dic 2022)

Es hora de que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania entreguen Artyomovsk.
Los chicos tienen miedo de la música de Wagner.
Las Fuerzas Armadas de la 57 Brigada Motorizada no quieren quedarse en Artemovsk


Y aquí están los que cambiaron
Según información preliminar, un cómplice de Sentsov, que preparó ataques terroristas en Crimea y fue trasladado a Kyiv en 2016 como parte de un intercambio, fue liquidado en la zona NVO.
Después del inicio de la SVO, los nazis se unieron a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y fueron a Bandera justo debajo de Belogorovka.


“La práctica del terror se usó en Ucrania”, dijo Vladimir Putin al aire del canal de televisión Rossiya 24.
El presidente señaló que no había posibilidad de restablecer las relaciones entre los dos países, desde el lavado de cerebro de los ciudadanos de Ucrania.


Se acabaron los regalos, las autoridades polacas están escoltando a los refugiados ucranianos a casa. En el momento más interesante para Ucrania, fraternalmente


En Estonia, se retiró un monumento a Lenin del territorio del Castillo de Narva.
Hasta la primavera de 2023, se mantendrá en el Museo Militar de Viimsi y luego se transferirá al Museo de Historia de Estonia en Tallin.
Bueno, al menos estará en los museos))


----------



## España1 (22 Dic 2022)

Alfonso29 dijo:


> El payaso cocainómano que va de guerrillero de la resistencia, que vergüenza ajena por Dios



Vamos a calmarnos. Viene directo de luchar a pie de trinchera en Bakhmut… no le ha dado tiempo a cambiarse


----------



## KocoLoko (22 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A mi ya me extrañaba que webs así se mantuvieran tanto en el tiempo y de forma tan regular. Por las subscripciones, patrons y demás es imposible, no tienen tantos que donen.
> 
> Y como este caso tiene que haber muchos así. Gente de izquierdas, antiglobalización y progre que sobreviven gracias a las subvenciones de organizaciones capitalistas y globalistas.



Todos los youtubers de temática militar están untados o seducidos por la promesa de untamiento. y no solo, tipos infames como uno que conozco que se dedicaba al plástico chinoso y juegos retro, ahora se gana unas pelillas prostituyéndose de la forma más Hooligan y patética.


----------



## McNulty (22 Dic 2022)

Muy interesantes los últimos discursos, tanto de Putin como de Soigu, reconociendo errores en la operación militar, sobre todo al comienzo de la misma:

_If we take as a whole the speeches of Putin and Shoigu at the collegium of the Russian Defense Ministry.

1.* The war with the West in Ukraine will be long.* The course towards achieving the goals of the SMO does not change. For the official list of SMO targets, see Putin's speech on February 24 (plus Kherson and Zaporozhye regions). Unofficial goals can be interpreted quite broadly.


2. There will be no agreements, because the West is not ready to recognize Russia's rights to equal treaties with it. We did not fit into the "civilized world". Fine.

3. *The army will receive more resources *- material, financial, human. But without fanaticism, so as not to undermine the economy.
The concept of "guns instead of butter" is not our choice. They will try to find a reasonable balance.
Next year, the army will receive many different weapons, much more than in 2021-2022. There will also be more drones.

4. _*Various mistakes of the pre-war period regarding the supply of troops, the mobilization system, repair capacities, underestimation of the role of drones and the concepts of multi-domain operations are veiledly recognized. Criticism of shortcomings is considered desirable.*

_5. *The army is waiting for a fairly significant reform*, *which is both a consequence of various shortcomings revealed during the SMO*, and an increase in the threat from the United States and NATO. The sovereignty of the country will be based on the growth of the capabilities of our nuclear triad as the only reliable guarantor of military-political sovereignty.

Boris rozhin_


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A mi ya me extrañaba que webs así se mantuvieran tanto en el tiempo y de forma tan regular. Por las subscripciones, patrons y demás es imposible, no tienen tantos que donen.
> 
> Y como este caso tiene que haber muchos así. Gente de izquierdas, antiglobalización y progre que sobreviven gracias a las subvenciones de organizaciones capitalistas y globalistas.



Con las vías de financiación "normales", esas agencias de verificación, youtubers, tuiteros, páginas como El Orden Mundial, y tantos otros, no tienen ni para pipas. Ni tienen tantas visitas, ni las donaciones que puedan recibir son cuantiosas. No pueden ganarse la vida sólo con su actividad en internet, necesitan "padrinos" que aporten subvenciones o patrocinio, que les inviten a conferencias, charlas o tertulias televisivas, que financien sus proyectos (como puedan ser documentales), etc.

Y como quien paga manda... pues dame pan y dime tonto. De todas maneras, muchos de ellos ya tienen el perfil adecuado, están ahí solamente para sacar pasta, así que no es que tengan muchos escrúpulos o principios, se venden al mejor postor.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

Grande Zelensky!


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

Discurso del HEROE Zelensky frente al congreso de los EEUU


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

Silencio filocochinazos. Un HÉROE está hablando


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

Ovación de un pueblo libre a un hombre libre


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

El antiguo jefe de Rosocosmos ha sido herido, pero desafortunadamente no se teme por su vida


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

Zelensky entrega en el congreso de los EEUU la bandera que le entregaron hace unos pocos días los combatientes de Bajmut


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

Dos mujeronas como Pelosi y Kamala Harris le roban besos a Zelensky. A putin no le tocarían ni con un palo de dos metros.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

Los MLRS franceses ya están matando ocupantes rusos en Ucrania


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

Lituania manda 252 transformadores a Ucrania


----------



## Malevich (22 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En España no se ve ni un solo Ayuntamiento o farola engalanada con la bandera ucraniana.
> Apenas alguna bandera en alguna ventana de algún domicilio particular y en todos estos meses, solo en una furgoneta (que además era de un ucraniano residente)
> 
> En cambio en Francia, Bélgica, Alemania, Luxemburgo, en todas y cada uno de las localidades que he pisado, tienen sus correspondientes banderas de Ucrania en su ayuntamiento y en espacios públicos o farolas del centro histórico. Da igual ciudad grande o pueblo pequeño.
> ...



En cibeles tienes alrededor de la fuente, cortesía del carapolla, y en Barcelona tenen también una pancarta, cortesía de la Colacau.


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2022)

Los vampiros reconocen, en medio de la compulsiva corrupción, que el final de la estafa del dólar
ya está a la vista y pillan todo lo que pueden ahora. Europa ( y la Albion) varios años por delante
vamos camino del matadero.


----------



## alexforum (22 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> He pisado España hoy después de un tiempo y..joder, el panorama es desolador.
> 
> En casa de un amigo, barrio del Pilar, la calefacción se pone de 14 a 22.
> Y en casa de mi madre, arganzuela, de 15 a 23.
> ...



Mi chorba está de visita, ella también es de Moscú y andamos por Málaga. Dice que es como volver a los 90: por ejemplo en los bares, las peluquerías (lo dice por la falta de diseño, de gusto, …)

Imagino que la gente de aquí pensará “oh pobre rusa…” pero lo que no saben es que ella trabaja en Marketing, y se levanta 4500 euros netos al cambio, paga 5-10 euros por la energía (a todo tren), gasolina 2 o 3 veces más barata, y por lo general un nivel de servicios muchísimo mayor en TODO.
Y bueno, Málaga a nivel seguridad no está tan mal como. Madrid, Barcelona, pero aún así, en este aspecto mucho mejor Moscu también.

En definitiva quitando el sol y la playa poco tenemos para competir con Rusia … y a veces pienso que ni eso, porque para eso ya está Sochi, Krasnodar krai y demás donde se pasan unos veranos de Puta madre


----------



## El buho pensante (22 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Esto me da ya vergüenza ajena
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Perdona? soy yo quien está esperando a alguien 'con un par' para rebatir mis argumentos. Y a ti lo único que se te ocurre es soltar mentiras e insultar. Eres patético tío.





Spoiler



Ves como no comprendes? Lees pero no comprendes nada de lo que te digo porque vas a la defensiva, a derribar al contrario. 
Yo no te he insultado en ningun momento, decir que ciertas actitudes son sintomas de vanidad no es un insulto. Lo mismo decir que pretendes ir de pedante. Tu sin embargo si me has calificado a mi directamente como patetico. 
Aprende primero a tratar con las personas (inteligencia emocional) y luego si eso ya veremos si dialogamos
Chao


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (22 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Este coronel es absolutamente preciso y confiable. Es preciso en sus equivocaciones (no acierta ni una) y es confiable porque lo vuelve a hacer sin remisión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y esto que interés tiene? Desacreditarlo? Pues anda que no hay gente que se equivoca de sus predicciones concretas (y de las dos partes...)

Esto va para largo y la bola de cristal no la tenemos nadie... ahora bien en lo substancial más allà de un improbable colapso de Rusia (igual es lo que buscan) Ucrania tiene difícil recuperar Crimea y el Donbass... El camino más lógico es que sigan perdiendo territorio o que se involucre más la otan (cosa que veo difícil) A EEUU ya le va bien así...


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2022)

Menuda cara que se le ha quedau...


----------



## risto mejido (22 Dic 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Lituania manda 252 transformadores a Ucrania



Eso es que van perdiendo los rusos ,no?
( me da pena que pueblos hermanos se maten por culpa de intereses anglosajones)


----------



## Impresionante (22 Dic 2022)

Brutal.

Igual Putin se entera de que va ésto


----------



## Trajanillo (22 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Mi chorba está de visita, ella también es de Moscú y andamos por Málaga. Dice que es como volver a los 90: por ejemplo en los bares, las peluquerías (lo dice por la falta de diseño, de gusto, …)
> 
> Imagino que la gente de aquí pensará “oh pobre rusa…” pero lo que no saben es que ella trabaja en Marketing, y se levanta 4500 euros netos al cambio, paga 5-10 euros por la energía (a todo tren), gasolina 2 o 3 veces más barata, y por lo general un nivel de servicios muchísimo mayor en TODO.
> Y bueno, Málaga a nivel seguridad no está tan mal como. Madrid, Barcelona, pero aún así, en este aspecto mucho mejor Moscu también.
> ...



España es una mierda por los politicos, por lo demás España es un buen sitio para vivir, no te niego que haya pensado e incluso siga pensando en largarme de este país pero no es por sus gentes o por sus ciudades y campos es por los putos politicos en particular los roegelios que cuando llegan al poder hacen el ambiente irrespirable.

Por lo demás, España es un país como todos con sus grandezas y sus miserias, que en todos lados cuecen habas.


----------



## damnun_infectum (22 Dic 2022)

Buenos días; parece ser que el submarino Kursk, fue hundido por un torpedo del USS MEMPHIS, después de chocar el KURSK con el USS TOLEDO.

Eso sucedió en el primer mandato de Putin. Y no es teoría, es real.

Se dejó morir a la tripulación para que no cantase la verdad.

Poco después USS canceló una deuda rusa, y otorgó un préstamo al gobierno ruso.

Y todo ello fue porque se iba a probar un torpedo de súper cavitación para vender a los chinos, y EEUU no quería que dicho torpedo acabase en manos chinas.

Si luego de aquello no empezó la tercera guerra mundial, dudo mucho que Putin haga algo ahora.










¿Kursk fue hundido por el USS Memphis?


Una de las teorías sobre el incidente de Kursk sugiere que fue hundido por el USS Memphis luego de la colisión con el USS Toledo. La te...




subnacho.blogspot.com


----------



## Karma bueno (22 Dic 2022)

¿ Guerra, han dicho guerra ?

*Olvídate del petróleo. Ahora vienen por las vacas*




Douglas French.- Los ecologistas holandeses afirman que la orina de vaca acabará con todos los árboles, mientras que los agricultores afirman que se trata de una apropiación de tierras injustificada por parte del gobierno. (Archivo)
Primero vinieron a por el petróleo, ahora vienen a por las vacas. Los ambientalistas no tienen vergüenza ni sentido común y los agricultores de todo el mundo están, olvídense de las horcas, «incendiando pacas de heno y vertiendo estiércol en las autopistas», informan April Roach, Tracy Withers, Jen Skerritt y Agnieszka de Sousa para Bloomberg.
No importa que los precios de los alimentos se hayan disparado en todo el mundo. Por ejemplo, los precios de los comestibles han subido un 13 % en EEUU este año. El gobierno holandés ha declarado que comprará hasta tres mil de los mayores emisores (agricultores) en una oferta única voluntaria. Mientras el tiempo se vuelve frío y escasea el suministro de gas, la banda verde de Holanda reserva 24.300 millones de euros (25.600 millones de dólares) para financiar la transición. «Los que se nieguen se verán obligados a cerrar», informa Bloomberg.











Olvídate del petróleo. Ahora vienen por las vacas







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Mi chorba está de visita, ella también es de Moscú y andamos por Málaga. Dice que es como volver a los 90: por ejemplo en los bares, las peluquerías (lo dice por la falta de diseño, de gusto, …)
> 
> Imagino que la gente de aquí pensará “oh pobre rusa…” pero lo que no saben es que ella trabaja en Marketing, y se levanta 4500 euros netos al cambio, paga 5-10 euros por la energía (a todo tren), gasolina 2 o 3 veces más barata, y por lo general un nivel de servicios muchísimo mayor en TODO.
> Y bueno, Málaga a nivel seguridad no está tan mal como. Madrid, Barcelona, pero aún así, en este aspecto mucho mejor Moscu también.
> ...



Como dijo hace tiempo un conforero en otro hilo, ni en Rusia son tan pobres ni en España son tan ricos. En España, a día de hoy, muchos están a la cuarta pregunta, con ropa del Decathlon, del Carrefour o del Alcampo; comprando sobre todo marcas blancas en el hiper, que son más baratas; reduciendo el gasto navideño, que hay que llegar a fin de mes....


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Eso es que van perdiendo los rusos ,no?
> ( me da pena que pueblos hermanos se maten por culpa de intereses anglosajones)



A donde vas? Patatas traigo.


----------



## crocodile (22 Dic 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenos días; parece ser que el submarino Kursk, fue hundido por un torpedo del USS MEMPHIS, después de chocar el KURSK con el USS TOLEDO.
> 
> Eso sucedió en el primer mandato de Putin. Y no es teoría, es real.
> 
> ...



Típico de Putiniano, todo por los pasteleos.
Es un tipo que defiende a Rusia, si, pero cuando llega a un límite antepone los negocios a la supervivencia de Rusia.
Así no podrán ganar, o cambian a la cúpula o van a pasarlo mal.


----------



## vil. (22 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: Y llegando al ridículo
> 
> 
> 
> Otra vez atribuyéndome palabras que no he dicho en lugar de rebatir mis argumentos. Puedes soltar risitas y verborrea. Ambos sabemos que careces de argumentos. JIJI-JAJÁ. Ríe, pero no puedes argumentar para debatir.



A qué argumento te refieres... J.K. Rowling simplemente escribió un libro, cómo cohones voy yo a conseguir argumentar que eso no es cierto... que eso sólo es fruto de su imaginación y no algo que le HAN TRANSMITIDO unos seres hetereos que ella ha visto y muchos de quienes han leído el libro confirman...

Tú realmente te lees????... a ver, me explicas cómo cohones REBATO YO SUS ARGUMENTOS y ENCIMA ME SUELTAN QUE ESO ES RACIONAL, que el que está como una zarandaja soy yo, que A MI SI ME HAN ABDUCIDO... estais desatados con vuestras memeces...

Creete lo que quieras, PERO no tengas los HUEVAZOS de pedir que ataquemos argumentos imaginarios...

Yo te hablo de avances en la forma de conformar el mundo... eso pasa siempre, en tanto en cuanto haya ciencia y técnica a nivel humano; a nivel geológico igual y la naturaleza tiene el mismo proceder, NUNCA NADA se mantiene en un estado perpetuo de equilibrio, como mucho un tiempo, muchas veces imperceptible, luego avanza y NO el avance no siempre tiende a ir hacia arriba o hacia abajo o a los lados, ese avance muchas veces es confuso, PERO siempre es AVANCE... que a eso se le llame evolución y se haya teorizado, pues está bien, es una forma como otra cualquiera de permitir su estudio... que tú no quieras verlo es tonto, es SIMPLE HISTORIA en el caso del ser humano... hoy lo tienes en Chernobil dónde la naturaleza se va adaptando a una carga radioactiva poco habitual o en cualquier lugar dónde las condiciones se han vuelto dramáticas para la existencia, tal como Rio Tinto en Huelva... 

Y querido conforero, esto no son IMAGINACIONES, son realidades, no tienen mucho que rebatir, simplemente observar la naturaleza con ojos observadores y curiosos, sin prejuicios y sin necesidad de crear ninguna polémica absurda...

Y sí, lo siento TU VIDA es NADA, no tiene mayor interés, no estás, ni vas a estar más protegido de lo que ahora estás, ni tienes más futuro que el ahora y quizás dentro de un segundo y ni eso... y SI viniste de una mota de polvo y así desaparecerás y NO, no hay más... y no tiene nada de bueno o malo Y LAMENTO que eso te haga sentir HUERFANO de algo... si te sirve la NATURALEZA te ha creado PARA PROVEER recursos a su CRECIMIENTO y AVANCE, no eres más para ella que una hormiga o un elefante, tampoco menos y además tienes LA SUERTE de DISFRUTAR DE LO MARAVILLOSO de la vida... menos buscar transcendencia, que es pura VANIDAD y más aprovechar el tiempo...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

Abuelo estadounidense abusa sexualmente de niño ucraniano que se ha pasado con la proteína


----------



## coscorron (22 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> si hasta en tu grafico aparece que el precio ahora ESTA POR DEBAJO DEL DEL 12/2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El precio del gas historicamente esta por debajo de 50 e incluso de 25 euros el MWh pero tenemos que estar contentos porque ahora esta sólo a 100 euros el MWh al nivel de Diciembre de 2021 cuando ya era cuatro veces el precio de su cotización habitual de los últimos diez años...?? No dáis para más que para engañaros a vosotros mismos y a los tontos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como dijo hace tiempo un conforero en otro hilo, ni en Rusia son tan pobres ni en España son tan ricos. En España, a día de hoy, muchos están a la cuarta pregunta, con ropa del Decathlon, del Carrefour o del Alcampo; comprando sobre todo marcas blancas en el hiper, que son más baratas; reduciendo el gasto navideño, que hay que llegar a fin de mes....



Y comiendo en lugares como la Cocina Económica de Cáritas....es lo que hay....


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> El precio del gas historicamente esta por debajo de 50 e incluso de 25 euros el MWh pero tenemos que estar contentos porque ahora esta sólo a 100 euros el MWh al nivel de Diciembre de 2021 cuando ya era cuatro veces el precio de su cotización habitual de los últimos diez años...?? No dáis para más que para engañaros a vosotros mismos y a los tontos.



No te esfuerces... Su mundo empezó el 24 de Febrero del 2022, cuando los contrataron para escribir chorradas en la hinternec.

El concepto "serie histórica de precios" les queda grande.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

El caudillo Ze, de espaldas, parece un MENA albano-kosovar...

Ojo, con el mayor respeto por todo lo albano-kosovar y su contribución al progreso de la humanidad.


----------



## Malevich (22 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> España es una mierda por los politicos, por lo demás España es un buen sitio para vivir, no te niego que haya pensado e incluso siga pensando en largarme de este país pero no es por sus gentes o por sus ciudades y campos es por los putos politicos en particular los roegelios que cuando llegan al poder hacen el ambiente irrespirable.
> 
> Por lo demás, España es un país como todos con sus grandezas y sus miserias, que en todos lados cuecen habas.



De hecho no sé cómo estará ahora, pero hace no tanto Moscú de ciudad segura más bien tenía poco.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

Mala fe pro-putineja...


----------



## McNulty (22 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Mi chorba está de visita, ella también es de Moscú y andamos por Málaga. Dice que es como volver a los 90: por ejemplo en los bares, las peluquerías (lo dice por la falta de diseño, de gusto, …)
> 
> Imagino que la gente de aquí pensará “oh pobre rusa…” pero lo que no saben es que ella trabaja en Marketing, y se levanta 4500 euros netos al cambio, paga 5-10 euros por la energía (a todo tren), gasolina 2 o 3 veces más barata, y por lo general un nivel de servicios muchísimo mayor en TODO.
> Y bueno, Málaga a nivel seguridad no está tan mal como. Madrid, Barcelona, pero aún así, en este aspecto mucho mejor Moscu también.
> ...



Pues ese sueldo es muy raro entre los rusos.

Yo cuando estuve en moscú me dio la impresión de que el trabajador medio ruso estaba muy puteado. Me dio la impresión de que pasaba un poco como en españa, la gente cobrando salarios bastante mediocres y con el coste de vida al alza. El guía que nos llevaba por la ciudad nos contaba que tenía que tener dos trabajos para vivir, que allí era lo normal. Vivía a tomar por culo de moscú, y tardaba cada día como 2h en ir y volver. Muchos le dijimos que porque se veían tantos cochazos de último modelo, y es porque la mayoría de la gente pasan como 4h cada día en el coche y suelen invertir en eso, además de que allí es un símbolo fuerte de status económico.

El problema principal de Rusia yo creo que es el clima. Como en cualquier ciudad del norte de europa pero siendo más pobres. España puede tener lo que quieras, borregada de mierda, políticos de mierda, desorden y caos institucional etc...pero el clima y la vida en las calles es único. Paseabas por moscú, y estaba todo vacío, todo como muy desangelado salvo las calles más turísticas. Con el frio que hace no me extraña tampoco.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Shoigu es general del ejercito así que si también ha hecho méritos para llevar ropa militar si es eso a lo que te refieres.



_En la vista a Bielorrusia de está semana iba con traje y corbata como el resto de la delegación rusa._


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

Una cosa que me empieza a parecer curiosa: la magia del numero 300...

Tanto las ratas talufas como los chads ucranianos hablan de 300 años bajo la bota española/rusa. Es una simplificación para currarse una propaganda mas eficaz? Numero redondo, etc.

Porque parece que los polaco-lituanos los estuvieron sodomizando durante 300 años y no están tan afectados por semejante humillación. Los rusos, con Catalina 1, entraron a saco a finales del s 18...

No se, un barullo, tios, un barullo.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues ese sueldo es muy raro entre los rusos.
> 
> Yo cuando estuve en moscú me dio la impresión de que el trabajador medio ruso estaba muy puteado. Me dio la impresión de que pasaba un poco como en españa, la gente cobrando salarios bastante mediocres y con el coste de vida al alza. El guía que nos llevaba por la ciudad nos contaba que tenía que tener dos trabajos para vivir, que allí era lo normal. Vivía a tomar por culo de moscú, y tardaba cada día como 2h en ir y volver. Muchos le dijimos que porque se veían tantos cochazos de último modelo, y es porque la mayoría de la gente pasan como 4h cada día en el coche y suelen invertir en eso, además de que allí es un símbolo fuerte de status económico.
> 
> El problema principal de Rusia yo creo que es el clima. Como en cualquier ciudad del norte de europa pero siendo más pobres. España puede tener lo que quieras, borregada de mierda, políticos de mierda, desorden y caos institucional etc...pero el clima y la vida en las calles es único. Paseabas por moscú, y estaba todo vacío, todo como muy desangelado salvo las calles más turísticas. Con el frio que hace no me extraña tampoco.



El este-europeo en general y el eslavo en particular es un puto fantasma. Los precios y los símbolos de status social se fijan con referencia a los "ricoh" y de ahi que el currela se las pase putisimas para llegar a final de mes. Lo del coche es el mejor ejemplo. La basca come macarrones a pelo 2 semanas al mes para pagar el carro y apatrullar como Dios manda...

Ojo, sobre todo ELLAS. No hay coneja sin Macan...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

Paul Krugman, rata pro-putineja...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

Otra rata pro-putineja...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (22 Dic 2022)

Putin admite por primera vez la guerra se le está ‘atragantando’ - Periodista Digital


Vladimir Putin admitió por primera vez la guerra se le está ‘atragantando’ El presidente ruso dijo que la situación en cuatro zonas de Ucrania que Moscú ha declarado parte de Rusia es “extremadamente difícil” y ordenó a los servicios de seguridad que intensifiquen la vigilancia para asegurar sus...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## damnun_infectum (22 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Típico de Putiniano, todo por los pasteleos.
> Es un tipo que defiende a Rusia, si, pero cuando llega a un límite antepone los negocios a la supervivencia de Rusia.
> Así no podrán ganar, o cambian a la cúpula o van a pasarlo mal.



Buenas; ahora es más de lo mismo. Ni EEUU ni la OTAN se esconden. Nadie quiere una guerra nuclear, eso está claro, pero hay opciones intermedias. O Putin es San Putin, o Putin está tonto, está untado, o se están midiendo las pollas como preparativo para una confrontación total. No hay más.

Lo de untado lo descarto, Putin es una de las personas más poderosas del mundo. Ese mea todos los días en WC de oro.

Tonto lo descarto, ningún tonto llega ahí por méritos de tontez.

San Putin lo descarto, perteneció a la KGB, y su especialidad son los envenenamientos por sustancias químicas.

Por tanto pienso que se están midiendo el rabo antes de lanzarse a la pelea total. Son como los gatos y otros animales que enseñan primero los dientes, el plumaje y etc.

Eso...o hay algo con más poder en la sombra que los mueve como a marionetas, o un complot a nivel mundial del tipo la solución final. Antes que destruir al mundo y sus recursos, cada país ha decidido el sacrificio en vidas que debe aportar como pago para perpetuarse.

En fin...ya veremos.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Esto me lo ha mandado un familiar, mirad al final del todo de la pagina, está el logo de la OTAN, WTF? ya me parecia raro que no eran trigo limpio....
> Los negacionistas de todo · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen



_Nunca lo han sido a pesar de los aires que se dan.
Están permanentemente ofendidos con los que dudan o no siguen la versión oficial de todo._


----------



## Snowball (22 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Típico de Putiniano, todo por los pasteleos.
> Es un tipo que defiende a Rusia, si, pero cuando llega a un límite antepone los negocios a la supervivencia de Rusia.
> Así no podrán ganar, o cambian a la cúpula o van a pasarlo mal.



¿y de que va a vivir Rusia sin negocios?

Salvo una vuelta a un comunismo y autarquismo .... (hecho que podria producir la fuga de toda la clase media dejando al pais como un solar)


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Efectivamente, eso es lo peor de todo, que ni siquiera hace mucho frío fuera. Cuando llegue enero o febrero prefiero no imaginarmelo, sobre todo por mi madre.




_La proyecciones sobre el invierno indican que no va ser muy frio en España. Luego veremos si nos tenemos que cagar en las proyecciones._


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Entre Donetsk y Mariupol


Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk Actualmente, la ciudad de Mariupol es una enorme obra. En prácticamente todos los distritos de la ciudad se están realizando trabajos de reconstrucción: los edifi…




slavyangrad.es











Entre Donetsk y Mariupol


22/12/2022

Artículo Original: Denis Grigoriuk 


Actualmente, la ciudad de Mariupol es una enorme obra. En prácticamente todos los distritos de la ciudad se están realizando trabajos de reconstrucción: los edificios “negros” están desapareciendo, cerca de ellos se construyen nuevos edificios de apartamentos, se colocan tuberías por los patios, los edificios residenciales que no han sufrido tantos daños son restaurados, se colocan tejados y ventanas y se instalan comunicaciones. Bloques enteros de pisos se construyen en solares vacíos o en lugares en los que hasta ahora había _jruschovkas_ destruidas. Ante nuestros ojos, operarios colocaban bloques de lo que en el futuro serán edificios residenciales, una imagen que me hizo pensar.

En los espacios entre los edificios, se están instalando también todo tipo de infraestructuras. Incluso en las afueras de la ciudad se realizan trabajos de reconstrucción. De camino, encontramos a gran cantidad de operarios asfaltando el pavimento incluso bajo la niebla. La situación es la misma dentro de la ciudad, donde solía ser extremadamente difícil circular y era necesario esquivar restos de proyectiles. Está claro que Mariupol está muy lejos de estar recuperada. Hará falta mucho tiempo para construir viviendas para la población local y edificios para las instituciones locales, pero el proceso está en una fase activa y a juzgar por lo que puede verse, no se prevé que pare.

Hay viviendas en Mariupol que disponen de luz, agua, gas y calefacción, aunque no se puede decir que toda la ciudad tenga esa imagen. La situación varía edificio por edificio. Viviendas que están comunicadas entre ellas pueden tener diferencias. En algunas zonas puede no haber calefacción, otras no tienen suficiente presión en las tuberías para que el agua ascienda a los pisos superiores en otros pisos aún no hay electricidad.

El proceso de reconstrucción comenzó en un momento en el que ni siquiera toda la ciudad había sido liberada. En primavera, cuando la lucha por la ciudad aún continuaba, el equipamiento destruido y los vehículos y autobuses quemados que Azov utilizaba como barricadas empezaron a desaparecer de las zonas liberadas de Mariupol. Ya entonces estaba claro que el proceso de reconstrucción comenzaría pronto. Mucho más adelante, comenzaron a desaparecer las tumbas que había prácticamente en cada patio residencial.

Recuerdo circular por el centro de Mariupol y ver a una familia en un callejón. Un niño tenía de la mano a una niña pequeña mientras un hombre cavaba una tumba con las manos. Había un cuerpo tapado con una manta. La niña lloraba desconsolada y el niño estaba ahí completamente en calma, como si no se diera cuenta de que se estaba celebrando un funeral ante sus ojos, en la misma calle en la que vivía la familia.

En aquel momento, había historias mucho peores en las que los muertos no podían siquiera ser enterrados a causa de los combates. En uno de los patios que visitamos junto a los diputados Alexey Yigulin y Vladislav Berdichevsky para distribuir ayuda humanitaria y sacar de la zona de guerra a quienes quisieran marcharse, el cuerpo de una mujer sin manos yacía entre los dos edificios. Los vecinos no podían enterrarla, ya que había disparos a través de ese espacio y las balas zumbaban entre las dos viviendas destruidas. Así que el cuerpo ni siquiera podía ser recuperado. Yació sin vida en medio del patio hasta que la batalla avanzó. Por cierto, en aquel momento, nadie quiso abandonar su casa pese a que había incluso familias con menores.

Las autoridades de la República anunciaron en primavera que todos los cuerpos de los caídos en Mariupol serían enterrados de nuevo. A mediados de diciembre, por primera vez desde abril, acudí al cementerio Starokrimskoe. En primavera, llegábamos a la ciudad por la carretera que pasaba junto al cementerio. Desde la carretera, se atisbaba alguna tumba. Desde entonces, el cementerio ha crecido notablemente con tumbas recién cavadas. En algunas cruces hay números en lugar de nombres y algunas indican la fecha de la muerte solo con el año. En algunas cruces, noté que algunas personas habían fallecido después del final de la batalla. Supuse que se había escrito la fecha del entierro en lugar de la fecha de la muerte, ya que es muy difícil determinar cuándo murió la persona. No es difícil encontrar tumbas de menores. Llaman la atención rápidamente porque sus cruces están rodeadas de peluches.

Recordé a esas familias que se negaron a abandonar la zona de guerra y prefirieron permanecer en los sótanos de Mariupol con sus hijos. Todos tenían buenas razones para hacerlo. Entre ellas estaban el no tener familiares o amigos en otras ciudades, no poder abandonar la zona de guerra a causa de enfermedades o simplemente no querer abandonar sus casas. Era común que los saqueadores asediaran viviendas, ese tipo de historias son comunes cerca de las líneas del frente. Las personas se aferran a sus viviendas hasta el final, incluso a pesar de los destrozos o de la posibilidad de morir en cualquier momento y acabar sepultados por las ruinas de sus _jruschovkas_.

Es difícil abandonar tu casa. Cualquier detalle que no tiene ningún significado especial para un extraño es una parte de su alma para el dueño. Hay memorias que se asocian a objetos que posiblemente no sean caros en el sentido material. La vida humana son esas pequeñas cosas. Abandonarlas no solo sería abandonar el pasado, sino traicionarse a uno mismo y a quienes murieron, porque esas personas siguen existiendo por las fotografías y otros objetos que recuerdan a quienes ya no están.

Comprendo esas sensaciones, ya que vivo en una ciudad a diario bombardeada en ataques que destruyen viviendas de civiles. Ha visto pisos ardiendo y plantas enteras voladas por los aires por los proyectiles. Así que en mi mente está siempre la posibilidad de que un proyectil ucraniano pueda llegar a mí, destruyendo ante mis ojos todo aquello a lo que tengo apego.

En el camino entre Mariupol y Donetsk, bombardeado por las tropas ucranianas, ojeando fotografías, intenté procesar lo que había visto. El proceso de construcción de nuevas viviendas en Mariupol me hizo pensar en que, en cuanto el ejército ucraniano sea alejado a una distancia suficiente de Donetsk, también allí empezará la reconstrucción de la ciudad. Si en tiempos de los acuerdos de Minsk no estaba claro quién repararía las viviendas destruidas, quién reconstruiría ni con qué fondos, ya que la República no disponía de los recursos para hacerlo, ahora eso es algo más sencillo.

Pero tampoco podía quitarme de la cabeza la imagen del cementerio Starokrinskoe, donde yacen cientos de residentes de Mariupol. Me vino a la cabeza algo banal: la vivienda puede reconstruirse, se pueden construir nuevos barrios, edificios administrativos, parques, plazas o centros comerciales. La ciudad tendrá una imagen renovada e incluso mejorada, pero nadie volverá de las tumbas.

Era precisamente para salvar a las personas de una muerte inminente por lo que periodistas, voluntarios, trabajadores humanitarios o cualquiera que podía ayudaba a las personas a salir de Mariupol, envuelta en las batallas urbanas, para ir a Donetsk, que en aquel omento era una zona mucho más segura. En aquel momento, pensábamos que estábamos sacando del infierno a esas personas, que el infierno ya se había acabado para ellas, pero en realidad solo les esperaban otros problemas. ¿Quiere eso decir que no mereció la pena? En absoluto. En aquel momento, era necesario rescatar a esas personas, como hicieron todos los que pudieron. Así, cada civil que tuvo la oportunidad pudo decidir por sí mismo si tomarla o no. Cada persona tenía muchos motivos para tomar una decisión o la contraria.

Es muy difícil decidir con seguridad qué hacer. No hay una decisión correcta o incorrecta. Cada persona es responsable de sí misma, pero también de quienes dependen de la persona que toma la decisión. En todos los casos, la vida humana es mucho más valiosa que cualquier bien material. Y si hay una oportunidad de ayudar, merece la pena hacerlo, cueste lo que cueste.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
21 de diciembre de 2022

Dirección Starobelsk:

▪ En el tramo Kupyansk-Svatovsk, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen presionando a las formaciones ucranianas cerca de Dvurechnoye y Petropavlovka. Las tropas rusas también están llevando a cabo una ofensiva en dirección a Tavolzhanka.

▪ En el sector de Limansky, los DRG enemigos buscan posiciones rusas y las apuntan con artillería.

Continúan los combates en la zona boscosa cerca de Dibrova.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En el sector de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Wagner están expulsando a las formaciones ucranianas de sus posiciones en Bajmut y Opytne. La artillería rusa ataca en masa los bastiones enemigos.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates en Marinka. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan hacia las afueras occidentales de la ciudad.

▪ La artillería rusa atacó concentraciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en Pervomayskoye, Vodyane y Nevelskoye.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas siguen bombardeando caóticamente con artillería de cañones y cohetes zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk: han sido alcanzados, entre otros, edificios residenciales y un edificio escolar en Horlivka.

Dirección Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Por la tarde, formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Energodar.

Las fuerzas rusas respondieron al fuego destruyendo posiciones de fuego enemigas en Nikopol y Krasnohryhorivka, así como trabajando sobre concentraciones de las AFU en Huliaipil, Kamenskoye, Malyi Shcherbaki, Temirivka y Veselyanka.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ La artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones enemigas en Kherson.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra el 73º Centro Naval de Operaciones Especiales de la Armada ucraniana en Ochakov: fueron alcanzados depósitos de municiones y hangares de armamento.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

*El gas europeo cayó al nivel más bajo desde junio, ya que las temperaturas siguen siendo suaves en gran parte de Europa, mientras que las importaciones de GNL casi récord y los inventarios más llenos de lo normal alivian aún más las preocupaciones sobre el suministro. El gas liquidó un 7,5 % a la baja, cayendo < € 100/MWh, mientras que el precio de la electricidad a 1 año en Alemania cayó ~7 %. Holger Zschapitz*
09:03 || 22/12/2022


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Estimado camarada Rybar, al informar sobre el ataque al centro 73 en Ochakov, sigue utilizando el nombre antiguo.

Esta unidad se denomina SDF Centro Sur desde 2017-18. Lleva reclutando especialistas desde 2016, y además con mentalidad ideológica. Durante este periodo se intentó reclutar a los oficiales en Ucrania occidental. Los saboteadores marinos siempre han contado con los mejores equipos e instructores británicos y estadounidenses. El peligro de estos militares es que durante los ejercicios anuales "Sea breeze" dirigidos por Estados Unidos se entrenaron para desembarcar no sólo en el terreno cercano al probable teatro de operaciones, sino precisamente en el muy sufrido Kynburne Spit.

Por cierto, los excelentes mapas de Rybar muestran el territorio de la unidad militar, donde se encuentra el Centro. Allí también se diseñó el Centro de Operaciones Marítimas de la OTAN, en cuya construcción colaboraron ingenieros militares estadounidenses del destacamento denominado "Sea Bees".

La base no sólo estaba situada en la parte norte de la ciudad. También había muros de amarre y equipos en el muelle 8 de Ochakov, donde llegaron muchas cosas de Rusia al principio de la guerra.

El problema de la destrucción completa de la unidad y su personal es que fueron entrenados para operar y organizar su servicio en tales condiciones de combate.

El enemigo llevaba años preparándose para la guerra. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Sobre la rueda de prensa conjunta de Vladimir Zelenski y Joe Biden en la Casa Blanca - Destacados

Sobre la entrega de armas

▪ Biden ha confirmado otro paquete de ayuda militar a las autoridades ucranianas por un total de 1.850 millones de dólares (hablando principalmente de la batería Patriot, el suministro de munición de artillería así como el aumento de las capacidades de defensa aérea de Ucrania).

▪ El presidente estadounidense afirmó que, gracias a los miembros del Congreso de su país, se destinarán 45.000 millones de dólares adicionales para apoyar a Ucrania. Hay planes para firmar un proyecto de ley que permitiría al Departamento de Defensa estadounidense comprar tipos clave de munición para Ucrania.

▪ Al ser preguntado por una posible escalada del conflicto tras el suministro de la batería Patriot a Ucrania, Biden dijo que "se trata de un sistema defensivo".

▪ A la pregunta de si es posible proporcionar a Ucrania todos los sistemas que necesita (incluido el ATACMS) para recuperar el territorio perdido, Biden afirmó que ya se ha proporcionado a Ucrania una importante ayuda militar. Además, las autoridades ucranianas están recibiendo "todo lo que necesitan" para seguir luchando. Según el presidente estadounidense, ha estado hablando cara a cara con los aliados europeos, que no quieren iniciar una Tercera Guerra Mundial con Rusia.

▪ Se ha insistido repetidamente en el apoyo bipartidista a dar a Ucrania más ayuda militar. Primero lo anunció el propio Biden, luego Zelenski empezó a hablar de ello, dando las gracias a miembros de ambos partidos estadounidenses. Según todas las apariencias, un rápido cambio en el equilibrio de poder en el Congreso tras las elecciones de noviembre no afectará a la financiación de Ucrania.

▪ Biden dijo que EEUU y los aliados europeos seguirán apoyando a Ucrania en 2023.

Sobre la ayuda a la población

▪ Se entregará ayuda humanitaria a Ucrania: ropa, kits de alimentos, agua potable y mucho más. Lo más probable es que esto ya esté ocurriendo a través de Samantha Powers y la USAID dirigida por ella. Según Biden, "Putin está utilizando el invierno como arma".

Sobre detenerse en el campo de batalla

▪ Joe Biden declaró los éxitos de Ucrania y la consecuente liberación de varias ciudades, señalando que "Ucrania se ha anticipado a las expectativas que Rusia tenía puestas en ella".

▪ A la pregunta de un periodista sobre si la próxima fase del conflicto acabaría con una nueva contraofensiva o con conversaciones de paz, Vladimir Zelensky afirmó que no habría concesiones sobre la integridad territorial de Ucrania.

▪ Ya sonaban las frases rutinarias de que Vladímir Zelenski está dispuesto a hablar de paz (a diferencia de Vladímir Putin), que la guerra terminará el día de la retirada de las tropas rusas de Ucrania, que está claro que Putin no pretende limitarse a Ucrania e irá más allá, y que el pueblo ucraniano defenderá su país el tiempo que sea necesario.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza cerca de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka, dirección Limanskyy, ataca fuego en la región de Kharkiv - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Novoselovskoye, Stelmakhovka, Ploshanka y Chervonopopovka en la LNR y Berestovoye, Yakovlevka, Soledar, Artemovsk, Opytne, Kurdyumovka, Ozaryanovka, Mayorsk, Nueva York, Krasnovka, Nevelske y Marinka en la DPR.
▪ En dirección a Seversk, el Ejército ruso bombardeó con MLRS posiciones de las AFU cerca de Zarutskoye, región de Sumy.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU con tanques y artillería en las zonas de Krasnaia Zvezda, Kozachya Lopan, Veseloho, Varvarovka, Staritsa, Volchansk, Vilcha, Chernyakovka, Chugunovka, Ambarny, Novovmyansk, Kupyansk, Kislovka, Kotlyarovka, Krakhmalne y Berestovy en la región de Kharkiv, así como Novoselovsky y Stelmakhovka en la RNL.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo seis ataques con misiles y 15 ataques aéreos, así como 64 disparos de proyectiles MLRS en las últimas 24 horas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> El caudillo Ze, de espaldas, parece un MENA albano-kosovar...
> 
> Ojo, con el mayor respeto por todo lo albano-kosovar y su contribución al progreso de la humanidad.



Tucker Carlson dice que parece el encargado de un puticlub... Yo más bien diría que tiene pintas de chulo que vive en algún barrio de los que suele patear Zazza el Italiano... Le faltan las cadenas y el BMW M3 con faldones, tuneado en plan Fast and Furious, con el pitbull asomando la cabeza por la ventanilla.

A Zelendi le esta pasando lo mismo que a muchos bajitos que se ciclan, se le está poniendo un tipo estilo diablo de Tasmania. Y encima con una chepa incipiente.


----------



## coscorron (22 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _La proyecciones sobre el invierno indican que no va ser muy frio en España. Luego veremos si nos tenemos que cagar en las proyecciones._



Las proyecciones siempre aciertan ...




Unos dicen que será más seco que lo normal, otro mas lluvioso y otros que será igual que los anteriores ... Ves, nunca se equivocan.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Dic 2022)

*Las unidades nacionalistas ucranianas están posicionadas detrás de las líneas del frente para empujar la carne de cañón hacia adelante. Se ha dicho muchas veces antes.*


Video de los soldados de #Ucrania️ que apostaron cerca de las posiciones de #Bakhmut desde el 15/12/22. Ahora dicen que de un pelotón de 32 soldados solo quedan vivos 6


Las grandes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: el cementerio de militantes de la 79ª brigada de asalto aerotransportado.


#Ukraine️ ejército 21 OSB de #Chirnigov transferido a #Bakhmut. Soldados con parche #USA vistos en el video. Comando de la #AFU sigue transfiriendo reservas a la ciudad para mantenerla a cualquier precio


La narrativa de #TheImaginaryWar nos ha dicho durante meses que a los rusos no les queda nada más que viejos y oxidados T-62. Pero de alguna manera 200 T-90 fueron entregados a las fuerzas de la milicia LPR.


Una de las ciudades rusas más bonitas en invierno: Kiev


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Zelenskyy no logró el objetivo de su visita a EE.UU. y obtener armas modernas para operaciones ofensivas, - Washington Post

Según el periódico, los objetivos de las conversaciones entre los dos jefes de Estado difieren. Por ejemplo, el objetivo de Zelenskyy era conseguir "armas más potentes y mejorar la capacidad de Ucrania para lanzar grandes operaciones ofensivas" el año que viene. "Prácticamente no hay indicios de que haya tenido éxito, al menos a corto plazo", decía el artículo. Por su parte, Washington estaba deseoso de "discutir lo que [Zelensky] piensa sobre la diplomacia", dijo una fuente de la Casa Blanca al periódico.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vil. (22 Dic 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> Perdone, ha visto la gencat de catetonia?



El mundo al revés y en un sinsentido que es un sin dios... 

Pero esta gente no es la que quiso hacer un Donets y decían que los rusos les habían prometido también asistencia de no se cuantos soldados y pasta?????...

Y resulta que ellos en realidad están por la UNIDAD DE UN PAIS y en contra de la ingerencia Rusa...

En Cataluña cada día debe ser un show leer lo que sus políticos son capaces de declarar, es algo así como el surrealismo más absurdo jamás imaginado, ni Valle Inclán si vuelve a nacer es capaz de imitar algo ni que se le acerque... esta gente ha perdido el norte sinceramente...

Y conste que no estoy en contra del nacionalismo catalán, ni de ningún lado, salvo el CENTRALISTA, que eso es una secta y lo digo siempre... PERO HODER QUÉ BARBARIDADES lo de estas gentes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexforum (22 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pues ese sueldo es muy raro entre los rusos.
> 
> Yo cuando estuve en moscú me dio la impresión de que el trabajador medio ruso estaba muy puteado. Me dio la impresión de que pasaba un poco como en españa, la gente cobrando salarios bastante mediocres y con el coste de vida al alza. El guía que nos llevaba por la ciudad nos contaba que tenía que tener dos trabajos para vivir, que allí era lo normal. Vivía a tomar por culo de moscú, y tardaba cada día como 2h en ir y volver. Muchos le dijimos que porque se veían tantos cochazos de último modelo, y es porque la mayoría de la gente pasan como 4h cada día en el coche y suelen invertir en eso, además de que allí es un símbolo fuerte de status económico.
> 
> El problema principal de Rusia yo creo que es el clima. Como en cualquier ciudad del norte de europa pero siendo más pobres. España puede tener lo que quieras, borregada de mierda, políticos de mierda, desorden y caos institucional etc...pero el clima y la vida en las calles es único. Paseabas por moscú, y estaba todo vacío, todo como muy desangelado salvo las calles más turísticas. Con el frio que hace no me extraña tampoco.



pues no se cuando fuiste tú a Moscú… en los 90? Porque yo he estado muchas veces, incluso pasado temporadas (meses…) y el ambientazo que hay en Moscú es impresionante. Vamos, pra mi una de las capitales más TOP del mundo.

con respecto a los tiempos de ir al trabajo pues si, es normal echar una hora o hora y media en llegar a tu trabajo dependiendo de donde estés. Pero que te vas a esperar de una ciudad de 12-18 millones de personas?

con respecto a los sueldos pues si, no es un sueldo común en Moscú. Pero, sería común en españa? Lo que vengo a decir, y se ha dicho mucho en este foro ya tanto por mi como por muchos otros que si viven en Rusia … en muchas profesiones se gana más que en españa. Ejemplo en IT. 3k netos lo consigue en IT cualquier pringado y de ahí, to the moon. 5k 6,7, 8k EUR netos y con menores gastos que madrid, bcn, o España engeneral.

Y a cambio de su dinero, restaurantes con buen servicio, actividades, todo con estándares por lo general más altos que españa. Ya lo dice mi chica: hasta las peluquerías aquí parece que son de los 90…


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Total para el bombardeo nocturno del restaurante donde Rogozin celebraba su cumpleaños.

1. 2 muertos, 6 heridos.
2. Las heridas de Rogozin y Khotsenko no eran muy peligrosas.
3. El bombardeo fue dirigido, con proyectiles de 155 mm. Hubo 3 llegadas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## McNulty (22 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> pues no se cuando fuiste tú a Moscú… en los 90? Porque yo he estado muchas veces, incluso pasado temporadas (meses…) y el ambientazo que hay en Moscú es impresionante. Vamos, pra mi una de las capitales más TOP del mundo.
> 
> con respecto a los tiempos de ir al trabajo pues si, es normal echar una hora o hora y media en llegar a tu trabajo dependiendo de donde estés. Pero que te vas a esperar de una ciudad de 12-18 millones de personas?
> 
> ...



Estuve hace unos 6 años. No creo que haya cambiado mucho la cosa. Tenemos conceptos diferentes de ambientazo entonces.
Lo que dices desmontaría el mito que repiten los follaotans, de que la mayoría de gente IT se pira a occidente a ganar más.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tucker Carlson dice que parece el encargado de un puticlub... Yo más bien diría que tiene pintas de chulo que vive en algún barrio de los que suele patear Zazza el Italiano... Le faltan las cadenas y el BMW M3 con faldones, tuneado en plan Fast and Furious, con el pitbull asomando la cabeza por la ventanilla.
> 
> A Zelendi le esta pasando lo mismo que a muchos bajitos que se ciclan, se le está poniendo un tipo estilo diablo de Tasmania. Y encima con una chepa incipiente.





Que no te quepa la menor duda de que, dada su edad, el caudillo Ze ha pasado por la fase "abrigo de cuero negro, bandolera de marca falsa y collar de horoh"; todo ruso, ucraniano, estonio, leton, lituano, bielorruso y muchos polacos han pasado por esa fase; otra cosa es que escondan las fotos 

Me acuerdo que iba en coche con un coleguilla de las tierras del Este e íbamos hablando de esto y lo otro; por un casual salió el tema de la famosa bandolera o mariconera que antes llevaban todos para guardar los "documentoh", reconoció que el había pasado por aquella fase, nos dio tal ataque de risa que casi nos dimos una hostia con el coche


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

Menos postureo y mas mandar a todos los Mossos a Bajmut, a darlo todo por Ucrania...


----------



## Disidentpeasant (22 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ya esta eliminado, contento, si os vuelve a joder el hilo os pasáis por aquí y si estoy me lo decís sin flodear yo borrare los mensajes, es de los pocos privilegios que tengo, no soy moderador de este casa de locos ni cobrando



A ver si aplica


Harman dijo:


> Intereses ajenos frente al bienestar de la población
> 
> 
> Durante más de ocho años, quienes siguieron la guerra en Ucrania desde sus inicios han podido ver constantes exigencias a Rusia tanto en el plano militar como en el político. Desde abril de 2014, c…
> ...



Realmente buen articulo. Tabú para los grandes medios.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica los asiáticos abren nuevas rutas comerciales, lejos del control de la OTAN, para desesperación de algunos…








Irán y Rusia crean ruta comercial para desafiar las sanciones | HISPANTV


Irán y Rusia construyen una ruta comercial desde el este de Europa hasta el océano Índico para sortear embargos impuestos a ambas naciones por países occidentales.




www.hispantv.com


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Los bombardeos de Donetsk continuaron por la mañana. El centro comercial Galaktika fue alcanzado.

Sobre el bombardeo del restaurante donde resultaron heridos Khotsenko y Rogozin, según la información preliminar del Comité de Investigación, el bombardeo procedía de cañones César franceses de 155 mm.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Sobre la entrega de baterías SAM Patriot a Ucrania

El servicio de prensa de la Casa Blanca ha confirmado oficialmente la información sobre la transferencia de una batería Patriot SAM a Ucrania para proteger las infraestructuras críticas del país.

Según el comunicado, la entrega del SAM tendrá lugar después de que los estadounidenses formen a los operadores ucranianos del tercer país en el manejo del complejo.

Hasta el momento, se entregará una batería de defensa antimisiles y antiaérea MIM-104 Patriot, que puede incluir de cuatro a ocho lanzadores con cuatro misiles en cada uno.

¿En qué cambiará el traslado de los Patriotas?

Una sola batería SAM no supondrá una diferencia significativa. Dado el coste y la importancia del sistema, el Patriot estará destinado a cubrir las instalaciones estratégicas más importantes de Ucrania.

Sin embargo, junto con las entregas de otros sistemas de defensa antiaérea, como NASAMS, IRIS-T y la posible transferencia de SAMP-T, sin incluir los sistemas antiaéreos de corto alcance, Ucrania ya está construyendo un sistema de defensa escalonado contra los ataques aéreos de tipo occidental.

"Los Patriots están plenamente integrados en el Sistema Integrado de Defensa Antiaérea y contra Misiles de la OTAN (NATINADS), lo que facilita enormemente su uso en Ucrania.

Sin embargo, el equipamiento de alta tecnología del complejo, que incluye un radar AN/MPQ-53/65, convierte al SAM en un objetivo detectable. El cambio al modo de combate va acompañado de una fuerte señal que emana del radar del SAM. La radiación emitida puede detectarse y rastrearse fácilmente a una distancia suficientemente larga.

Parte del problema se resuelve con el modo de silencio de radio de la OTAN y el escaso tiempo de despliegue (hasta cinco minutos). Los objetivos son rastreados por radares fijos o aviones de radar de alerta temprana de largo alcance E-3 y E-7.

Aun así, la operación y la transferencia de información serán visibles a través del canal de intercambio de datos tácticos Link-11 utilizado por las Fuerzas Aéreas de la OTAN. Y el número sería significativamente diferente de la naturaleza de la actividad en tiempos de paz.

Las especificaciones reclamadas especifican la posibilidad de uso contra misiles balísticos. ¿Es posible?

La experiencia del uso de Patriots en Arabia Saudí contra los husitas yemeníes muestra algunos de los problemas de los SAM estadounidenses contra los misiles balísticos: posiciones, instalaciones petrolíferas e industriales han sido alcanzadas con una regularidad envidiable.

En la península arábiga, sin embargo, a diferencia de Ucrania, el ejército saudí no estaba en el punto de mira de todos los servicios de inteligencia del mundo, y la constelación espacial estaba obviando por completo Yemen y los acontecimientos que allí se estaban produciendo.

Conocer la zona exacta de lanzamiento de los misiles, la ruta de vuelo y el objetivo final permitirá colocar los SAM en la posición más conveniente para contrarrestarlos, lo que en teoría aumentará la eficacia de la repulsión del ataque.

¿Cuál es el resultado final?

La transferencia de una sola batería no tendrá un impacto significativo en las operaciones de combate. Pero la situación fue similar con los MLRS HIMARS: también se empezó con un número limitado.

Para empezar, se entregará un número modesto para evaluar la eficacia de su uso en ataques intensivos con misiles. A continuación, se incrementarán gradualmente las entregas en función de los datos del análisis.

La dura realidad es que el sistema SAM en sí mismo no es un gran milagro; sólo la experiencia en Yemen ha demostrado que existen graves deficiencias en las capacidades defensivas de un sistema antiaéreo. Con el enfoque adecuado, la amenaza de los SAM puede mitigarse en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

Con la voluntad, la iniciativa y el uso correcto de los medios de inteligencia y ataque por parte del mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, el Patriot, al igual que otros sistemas de defensa antiaérea, puede ser derrotado inmediatamente después de su primer uso.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El mundo al revés y en un sinsentido que es un sin dios...
> 
> Pero esta gente no es la que quiso hacer un Donets y decían que los rusos les habían prometido también asistencia de no se cuantos soldados y pasta?????...
> 
> ...



La fachada con la bandera es de la Generalitat cuyo presidente es de ERC y para mi ERC forma parte del R76 por mucho que parezcan otra cosa, la fachada de enfrente es de la Colau que no creo que sea reelegida pero caerá otro afín, probablemente de ERC o PSC.

Tienen el coco tan comido como la mayoría de políticos españoles.


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Dic 2022)

me parece a mi que va a durar un suspiro la bateria patriot esa, claro que se borrara inmediatamente del conocimiento publico que se ha reventado con un misil o un drón, toda vez que volveremos a la linea editorial de rusia se esta quedando sin misiles o sin gasolina.


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> *Las unidades nacionalistas ucranianas están posicionadas detrás de las líneas del frente para empujar la carne de cañón hacia adelante. Se ha dicho muchas veces antes.*
> 
> 
> Video de los soldados de #Ucrania️ que apostaron cerca de las posiciones de #Bakhmut desde el 15/12/22. Ahora dicen que de un pelotón de 32 soldados solo quedan vivos 6
> ...



Estos T90 van al frente o van a retaguardia? Parece lo más valioso que le queda a Rusia, yo no lo arriesgaría en el frente.


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> pues no se cuando fuiste tú a Moscú… en los 90? Porque yo he estado muchas veces, incluso pasado temporadas (meses…) y el ambientazo que hay en Moscú es impresionante. Vamos, pra mi una de las capitales más TOP del mundo.
> 
> con respecto a los tiempos de ir al trabajo pues si, es normal echar una hora o hora y media en llegar a tu trabajo dependiendo de donde estés. Pero que te vas a esperar de una ciudad de 12-18 millones de personas?
> 
> ...



y en esas peluquerias no sera como en las de vietnam, que son peluquerias y "peluquerias", ejerzo de curioso en vista que mi querido coetaneo visaman no hace la guardia pertinente.


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

"El primer ministro de la RPD, Vitali Jotsenko, ha resultado herido durante el bombardeo de un hotel en Donetsk, (si bien) no hay amenaza para su vida. Las personas que lo acompañaban también resultaron heridas", ha informado el servicio de prensa de Jotsenko en un comunicado recogido por la agencia Tass.

Asimismo, las autoridades de Donetsk han relatado que el primer ministro de la autoproclamada RPD "se siente bien".

Por su parte, Dmitri Rogozin ha resultado herido y ha sido trasladado a un hospital tras resultar herido en la espalda.

"En las afueras de Donetsk, un hotel ha sido bombardeado, en el que un grupo de asesores militares encabezados por Dmitri Rogozin había estado viviendo en los últimos meses. Rogozin resultó herido en la espalda y ha sido hospitalizado. No hay amenaza para la vida", ha afirmado una fuente cercana al ex director general de Roscosmos a TASS.

*"El ataque estaba claramente dirigido. Los expertos se inclinan a creer que para el ataque se utilizó una montura de artillería autopropulsada César de 155 milímetros, desarrollada y fabricada por la compañía francesa Nexter", ha agregado un asistente de Rogozin, acusando a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania del presunto ataque.*


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (22 Dic 2022)

Me he desenchufado para leer a los que me tienen ignorado y, sinceramente, en el bando pro ruso extremo hay tanto cantamañanas como en el bando forotanero...

Hay 2 cosas que me han llamado la atencion:

1. comparar los veranos de Sochi con los veranos en las costas españoles: mis cojones 33, sin mas...

2. el tema de los salarios, sobre todo en el sector de IT; da la casualidad de que tengo un amiguete turco que se ha pasado la pila de años trabajando en Moscú y en Kiev en temas de infraestructura para telefonía móvil, con contratos expat, y se lo que cobraba hasta el Cobi en dólares americanos y cuanto le costaba el alquiler (también en dólares americanos) de un zulo de 80-90m2 en zona cuqui y de estándar "europeo"

Lo dicho, no seáis putos cantamañanas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> ....y si viene en avión será además de preciada pequeña cantidad.
> 
> Aunque si son chips para lavadoras pues vale !!!



De pequeña cantidad nada, un An-124 Condor puede cargar hasta 150 toneladas aunque entonces su autonomía es de solo 3.700 Kms.

Para que te hagas una idea.

Alcances: 3.700 km con maxíma carga.
8.400 km con 80.000 Kgs
11.500 km con 40.000 Kgs.

Esos aviones fueron diseñados para transportar rapidamente objetos grandes y pesados como 2-3 tanques T-72/80/90, vehículos de artillería autopropulsados, misiles ICBM móviles, aviones Sukhoi y Mig, helícopteros Mi-8, baterías de defensa antiaérea de todo tipo, etc...


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica los asiáticos abren nuevas rutas comerciales, lejos del control de la OTAN, para desesperación de algunos…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esto es un poco lo que decia sun tzu de mantener a tus amigos cerca y a tus enemigos aun mas cerca, por eso estan mariposeando con sus amigos y con sus potenciales enemigos como los perros turquicos.


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Asunto Bakhmut.
> Pregunto, no sería más sencillo retirar las tropas unos km y lanzar 4-5 termobáricas a la vez encima de las tropas ucros?



No sirven en entornos urbanos. Creo que no has mirado como de grande es la ciudad. Necesitas 1000 bombas solo para empezar. 
Pro eso no lo hacen y se ven obligados a enviar rusos a morir oleada tras oleada.


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> De pequeña cantidad nada, un An-124 Condor puede cargar hasta 150 toneladas aunque entonces su autonomía es de solo 3.700 Kms.
> 
> Para que te hagas una idea.
> 
> ...



Rusia en ningún momento ha dejado de recibir chips, piezas de repuesto para los aviones comerciales, etc. Incluso ciertos ingredientes para hacer refrescos, todo sigue llegando, hasta la de edición de lujo del Revolver, el disco de los Beatles.


----------



## Alfonso29 (22 Dic 2022)

*Las unidades nacionalistas ucranianas están posicionadas detrás de las líneas del frente para empujar la carne de cañón hacia adelante. Se ha dicho muchas veces antes.*


y mientras farlopenski de viaje en yankilandia pidiendo más perras para comprar coca, éste es el héroe de la borregada otanera


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Que en los desfiles sacaran cohetes de cartón, es posible. Que en realidad los misiles rusos fuesen fantasía, no me lo creo. Más que nada, porque de ser así, la OTAN ya se hubiese metido hasta la cocina.



Porque la OTAN va a meterse? La OTAN es una organización principalmente de defensa mutua.


----------



## El Veraz (22 Dic 2022)

Tengan ustedes muy buenos dias. A cierto pais gobernado por Zerdos les ha tocado el gordo, unos 100K.


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Rusia en ningún momento ha dejado de recibir chips, piezas de repuesto para los aviones comerciales, etc. Incluso ciertos ingredientes para hacer refrescos, todo sigue llegando, hasta la de edición de lujo del Revolver, el disco de los Beatles.



Créanme.


----------



## vil. (22 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La fachada con la bandera es de la Generalitat cuyo presidente es de ERC y para mi ERC forma parte del R76 por mucho que parezcan otra cosa, la fachada de enfrente es de la Colau que no creo que sea reelegida pero caerá otro afín, probablemente de ERC o PSC.
> 
> Tienen el coco tan comido como la mayoría de políticos españoles.



Alvin desde el respeto que me mereces y me merece cualquier opinión política que considere respetable y el nacionalismo, independientemente que esté o no de acuerdo, me lo merece te DIRE francamente que en Cataluña y visto desde fuera hay un cierto nivel de INFANTILISMO que de verdad es algo inaudito... lo del referendum ya era algo así como surrealista y llevaba al pensamiento de considerar si de verdad ahí queda algo de sentido común, pero ya lo de los rusos nos parece a muchos algo como para... y ahora lo de la bandera, pues ya no sé que decirte de verdad...

Cualquiera diría que los catalanes últimamente teneis la botella como compañera, cual vagabundo newyorkino... y CONSTE que te lo digo desde el respeto, aún cuando pueda parecer que no, pero es que de verdad que CADA cosa que sale últimamente de Cataluña es para...

Menos mal que enfrente teneis a VOX y sus payasadas, que de no ser por esto... de verdad que hay veces que uno tiene que hacer AUTOCRÍTICA, independientemente que el vecino sea un tarado...


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La fachada con la bandera es de la Generalitat cuyo presidente es de ERC y para mi ERC forma parte del R76 por mucho que parezcan otra cosa, la fachada de enfrente es de la Colau que no creo que sea reelegida pero caerá otro afín, probablemente de ERC o PSC.
> 
> Tienen el coco tan comido como la mayoría de políticos españoles.



sin hacer abogado del diablo, la idea no es precisamente partidaria de la "democracia" que llego tras palmar franco, por tanto es como asumir que herri batasuna era tambien del regimen, lo que si podriamos decir es que el pancatalanismo o el nacionalismo vasco en sus generaciones modernas han sido colaboradores y topos de los autenticos ideologos trasnochados que en su dia crearon estas ideas de rupturismo violento, llenaron la tripa de esos movimientos como todos los demas con apacibles estomagos agradecidos de los que los servicios de seguridad del pais tienen mierda infecta para que salgan gusanos por la boca, por eso no hay ninguna idea que cuaje y rompa con el sistema, porque los cargos de representacion y poder en todas las esferas se van a supeditar siempre a lo que les manden sus patrocinadores y a sus patrocinadores los servicios de seguridad del pais.

y lo mismo que a uno le suben un dia a los altares, le bajan a los infiernos, son juguetes para el entretenimiento colectivo, resortes que presionan los grupos de poder del pais a traves del estado, para pervertir la opinion publica y seguir ganando dinero y liquidando el pais, pero no por ideas patrioticas, si no por intereses mas espurios todavia como son los individuales.


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Créanme.



Como los vuelos a Estambul... Francamente, al igual que sucedía en los hilos covidianos, no sé a qué venís.


----------



## El Veraz (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Rusia en ningún momento ha dejado de recibir chips, piezas de repuesto para los aviones comerciales, etc. Incluso ciertos ingredientes para hacer refrescos, todo sigue llegando, hasta la de edición de lujo del Revolver, el disco de los Beatles.



Claro que si, si las sanciones no sirven de nada....


----------



## Vilux (22 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> ¿y de que va a vivir Rusia sin negocios?



Si el mundo fuese un único gran pais, ¿de qué iba a vuvir sin otros paises para hacer negocios? ¿de los extraterrestres?

Rusia es un continente con recursos, industria, pesca, agricultura y capital humano. Poco necesita importar y nada imprescindible. Sancionarles es como sancionar a otro planeta, solo perjudica a los necesitados de sus productos.


----------



## EGO (22 Dic 2022)

_*Putin, como principal administrador del "Engaño de la Perestroika", está dispuesto a destruir los más de 5.000 años de civilización occidental Blanca y acabar con miles de millones de vidas. Es un genocida de primer grado y un acólito del "santo" comunista Lenin. Como escribió en un poema el comunista Judío “húngaro” Laszlo Lakatos-Kellner (fallecido en 1944): (14) "¡Ha surgido el nuevo Cristo, Lenin! ¡LENIN!" *_
*
Gorbachov declaró en un discurso el 15 de noviembre de 1989 - SEIS DÍAS DESPUÉS DE LA CAÍDA DEL MURO DE BERLÍN: (15) "¡Estamos por Lenin, que está vivo!" 

Para ello, el Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética vuelve a los orígenes y principios de la Revolución Bolchevique, a las ideas leninistas sobre la construcción de una nueva sociedad.
Pues bien, ¡la nueva sociedad que pretenden es la esclavitud tecnocrática y comunista del mundo entero!
*
_*Como dijo el ucraniano ex agente del KGB Anatoliy Golitsyn: 'En la nueva federación comunista mundial desaparecerían las actuales diferentes marcas de comunismo, para ser sustituidas por una marca uniforme y rigurosa de LENINISMO'.*_


----------



## Rothmans Racing (22 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Eso es que van perdiendo los rusos ,no?
> ( me da pena que pueblos hermanos se maten por culpa de intereses anglosajones)



para este zerote, asesinar civiles y destruir un pais es ganar una guerra
al ignore


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Rusia en ningún momento ha dejado de recibir chips, piezas de repuesto para los aviones comerciales, etc. Incluso ciertos ingredientes para hacer refrescos, todo sigue llegando, hasta la de edición de lujo del Revolver, el disco de los Beatles.



si no es por la puerta principal lo sera por la de atras, es decir que si no es estados unidos quien lo vende directamente cosa nada extraña ya que nos manda hacer una cosa y luego ellos hacen la opuesta, se lo permite a paises blancos para que se lo vendan a rusia a cambio de mantener abierto el comercio de recursos para su industria


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Claro que si, si las sanciones no sirven de nada....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301249



¿Y? En Primavera estaba más bajo.


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> si no es por la puerta principal lo sera por la de atras, es decir que si no es estados unidos quien lo vende directamente cosa nada extraña ya que nos manda hacer una cosa y luego ellos hacen la opuesta, se lo permite a paises blancos para que se lo vendan a rusia a cambio de mantener abierto el comercio de recursos para su industria



Así es. Pensar que no van a venderles nada se sitúa en el mismo plano que pensar que Microsoft lucha denodadamente contra la piratería. En ambos casos es algo completamente falso.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Dic 2022)

Para EEUU si, hundir a Europa en el proceso, destruir industria y empleo, encarecerlo todo, dejarlos sin energía barata, vendernos lo que ya teníamos de Rusia más caro, vendernos más armas etc etc El problema no es para su amo, es para Europa. Por cierto, que malotes esos republicanos que no se levantaron a aplaudir y que piensan que su país es lo primero, no como Biden que pone por encima de EEUU el bienestar del mundo entero (de verdad que se rien de la gente).....lo de los medios Europeos no es ni medio normal.

*«el coraje ucraniano y la determinación estadounidense deben garantizar el futuro de nuestra libertad común»* Al menos reconoce que el resto de paises no pintan nada.

*Zelenski, al Congreso de EE.UU.: «Vuestra ayuda no es caridad, es una inversión»*
Un pequeño grupo de legisladores republicanos no aplaudió a su llegada ni se levantó en las muchas ovaciones que trufaron el discurso de Zelenski. Son diputados como Matt Gaetz, Lauren Boebert o Andrew Clyde, muy cercanos al expresidente Donald Trump *y a su política de 'América primero*'.

Eran la cara más visible de las crecientes dudas entre el partido republicano sobre la factura que tiene la guerra en Ucrania para las arcas estadounidenses. Desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa, el Gobierno de Joe Biden ha entregado a Ucrania casi 20.000 millones de dólares en armamento. El propio presidente de EE.UU. anunció otros 1.850 millones poco antes del discurso de Zelenski, cuando mantuvo una reunión con su homólogo en la Casa Blanca.

La visita del presidente ucraniano se produjo además en un momento decisivo para este capítulo: en medio de la aprobación de una ley de gasto de 1,7 billones de dólares para 2023 que incluye cerca de 45.000 millones en asistencia militar, humanitaria y financiera para Ucrania.

El diputado republicano Warren Davidson dijo que *el Congreso no era el lugar para el discurso de un presidente extranjero* y que EE.UU. debería gastarse el dinero en seguridad en la frontera con México. Su compañero de bancada Thomas Massie defendió que ese desembolso en Ucrania equivaldría a 200 millones de dólares por distrito electoral. «¿Qué podría conseguir cada diputado para su distrito con 200 millones?», se preguntó en Twitter. «¿Cuánto tardarán los niños de cada distrito en pagar los intereses de esta deuda?».

El que será su presidente, el republicano Kevin McCarthy, insistió tras el discurso del líder ucraniano en algo que ha dicho en las últimas semanas: «Yo apoyo a Ucrania, pero nunca he apoyado un cheque en blanco».

La visión que ofreció Zelenski es que de la lucha contra la «tiranía» de Vladimir Putin depende el futuro de las democracias de todo el mundo. «Esta batalla no puede ser ignorada», dijo el presidente ucraniano, que aseguró la guerra entrará el año que entra en un «punto de inflexión» en el que «*el coraje ucraniano y la determinación estadounidense deben garantizar el futuro de nuestra libertad común*».


----------



## Caracalla (22 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Sobre la eficacia del Patriot SAM en la guerra de Yemen. 2019.*
> 
> _El mando del ejército yemení que opera conjuntamente con los houthis anunció que el 4 de julio (Día de la Independencia de Estados Unidos), un ataque con dron (según otros informes, un misil de crucero de fabricación iraní) destruyó el sistema Patriot SAM que cubría a un grupo de mercenarios saudíes y sudaneses en la frontera entre Yemen y Arabia Saudí.
> 
> ...



En Yemen no corrían ningún riesgo de ser destruidos.

Más les vale ir con mucho cuidado o dentro de unos días tendremos Patriot a la brasa.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ compatibles con los T-72 /64 sovieticos ? Muchas me parecen, y los occidentales no las fabrican. ¿ alguna fabrica de esto en alguna ex-republica o pais del este que este operativa?



Muchos países del este del ex-Pacto de Varsovia como Rumanía, Eslovaquia, Bulgaria, Polonia, tienen fabricas de armamento de origen Soviético que siguen produciendo armamento compatible.

Por ejemplo.






TANK AMMO | MSM GROUP


125mm tank ammunition 105mm tank ammunition 106mm tank ammunition 120mm tank ammunition




www.msm.sk







Large Caliber



En otras partes del mundo China, Israel, Pakistán y otros países producen este tipo de munición orientada a la exportación.

www.elbitsystems.com/product/tank-ammunition-125mm-series


----------



## -carrancas (22 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Estos T90 van al frente o van a retaguardia? Parece lo más valioso que le queda a Rusia, yo no lo arriesgaría en el frente.



bot otan a sueldo, como siempre con cienes y cienes de fuentes que respaldan sus mentiras


----------



## magufone (22 Dic 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Si el mundo fuese un único gran pais, ¿de qué iba a vuvir sin otros paises para hacer negocios? ¿de los extraterrestres?
> 
> Rusia es un continente con recursos, industria, pesca, agricultura y capital humano. Poco necesita importar y nada imprescindible. Sancionarles es como sancionar a otro planeta, solo perjudica a los necesitados de sus productos.



Recuerdo una noticia chorra acerca de que en Rusia se iban a quedar sin jamon serrano... El problema es que los Rusos no lo necesitan para vivir pero el que se lo vendia igual si necesita venderselo a ellos...
Un ejemplo bastante simplon de como funcionan _las sanciones_
Sobre todo con paises autosuficientes...
A ver si el woke puede luchar unos minutos contra su retraso mental y lo entiende


----------



## -carrancas (22 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No sirven en entornos urbanos. Creo que no has mirado como de grande es la ciudad. Necesitas 1000 bombas solo para empezar.
> Pro eso no lo hacen y se ven obligados a enviar rusos a morir oleada tras oleada.



muchas gracias por tu opinion de mierda.

la proxima vez inventate algo mas elaborado


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Dic 2022)

Estaban celebrando el cumpleaños de Rogizin (11 de diciembre según Wikipedia)!!!

No van a poder estar tranquilos en absolutamente ningún sitio de Ucrania.


*"También entre las víctimas se encontraba el exjefe de Roskosmos, Dmitry Rogozin. Fue herido durante el bombardeo del distrito Leninsky de Donetsk y fue herido en la espalda *. Quienes lo acompañaban también resultaron heridos.

*Además, Vitaly Khotsenko, presidente del gobierno de la RPD **, resultó herido como resultado del bombardeo.* Según su portavoz, no hay amenaza para la vida.

*El EX Viceprimer Ministro del gobierno ruso y director de Roscosmos (Corporación Espacial Estatal de Rusia) Dmitry Rogozin y el ex director del equipo de auditoría interna de Roscosmos, Artyom Melnikov, resultaron heridos en la explosión de una bomba en Donetsk, Ucrania.*
Según los informes, los dos ex jefes de Roscosmos *estaban en un restaurante en Donetsk celebrando el cumpleaños de Rogozin cuando un misil de Ucrania cayó cerca y los hirió a ambos*.


*El alcalde de la ciudad de Gorlovka en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), Ivan Prikhodko, dijo que recibió una conmoción cerebral durante el bombardeo de Donetsk*. Esto se supo el 22 de diciembre.



*Rusia tiene un nuevo jefe espacial: Putin reemplaza a Dmitry Rogozin con Yuri Borisov*







El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, a la derecha, escucha al jefe de Roscosmos, Dmitry Rogozin, a la izquierda, mientras visita la compañía de motores de cohetes Energomash en Luhansk, el 12 de abril de 2019. - Copyright AP Photo
Por *Euronews* con *AP* • 15/07/2022

La agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos ha perdido a su jefe incendiario, Dmitry Rogozin, un hombre conocido por su fanfarrona retórica antioccidental, particularmente desde la invasión rusa de Ucrania


----------



## -carrancas (22 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Créanme.



el bot a sueldo de la otan se ha aprendido una palabra nueva.

la va a amortizar, creanme.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Rusia en ningún momento ha dejado de recibir chips, piezas de repuesto para los aviones comerciales, etc. Incluso ciertos ingredientes para hacer refrescos, todo sigue llegando, hasta la de edición de lujo del Revolver, el disco de los Beatles.



Eso lo dice la "tele rusa", o me equivoco? (Ahora me dirás que has ido a comprobar personalmente los envíos o saldrás con algo similar)


----------



## Hal8995 (22 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> De pequeña cantidad nada, un An-124 Condor puede cargar hasta 150 toneladas aunque entonces su autonomía es de solo 3.700 Kms.
> 
> Para que te hagas una idea.
> 
> ...




Que sí ,que sí ,80 Tn a 8.000 km. Es mucho para un avión pero con eso puede llevar un T90 , solo 1, no llega a 2( a 8.000 km ).

Por eso las cargas importantes se llevan en tren, el tren con más carga puede llevar ...ojo...82.000 Tn con 600 vagones. Vale, es un tren minero ,lo que quieras, pero un tren militar largo seguro que puede llevar 25.000 Ton. 25.000 contra 80 es mucha diferencia amén del coste de combustible y otras cosas.

Por eso digo que lo que pueda traer podrá ser bueno pero no mucha cantidad. Pensemos en balas y proyectiles usadas diariamente en los frentes, obúses ,morteros, tanques, artillería de todo tipo.

La ayuda militar de China o Corea si la hay será enviada en tren. Salvo q sean equipos ligeros, minidrones, gafas vision nocturna, visores.

Como Moscú está a menos de 8000 km de Pekín , para ser honestos , es posible que el avión pudiera cargar 2 T90 en un solo viaje.


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso lo dice la "tele rusa", o me equivoco? (Ahora me dirás que has ido a comprobar personalmente los envíos o saldrás con algo similar)



No, lo dicen otros. Como decía Tony Montana, "tengo oídos, oigo cosas".


----------



## Eslacaña (22 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> El mundo al revés y en un sinsentido que es un sin dios...
> 
> Pero esta gente no es la que quiso hacer un Donets y decían que los rusos les habían prometido también asistencia de no se cuantos soldados y pasta?????...
> 
> ...



Esta gente ya hace tiempo que perdió el sentido del ridículo, pero si tienes analfabetos funcionales que te votan, qué más da. Hoy son proucranianos, mañana prorrusos, pasado prochinos y la próxima semana prougandeses.

La clase política catalana, y por extensión la española en general, han convertido la mediocridad en mérito.
Pongo un ejemplo de un vídeo del ministro de Economía Enrique Fuentes Quintana dando un discurso, al menos te decían lo que había a la cara que la cosa estaba jodida. Los de ahora cuando el paro estaba 25% o la deuda al 115% te dicen que todo va bien.



Ahora pon al lado al Rufián, a la loca de Igualdad o el mentiroso compulsivo que tenemos como presidente, y se te cae el alma a los pies, a lo que ha llegado la degradación de la clase política.


----------



## mareas (22 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Esto me lo ha mandado un familiar, mirad al final del todo de la pagina, está el logo de la OTAN, WTF? ya me parecia raro que no eran trigo limpio....
> Los negacionistas de todo · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen



No solo está el emblema, sino que pone explicitamente que está financiado por la OTAN.

Eso sí, no se puede negar que son sinceros, podían haber escondido su fuente de financiación como hacen el resto de medios de comunicación.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No, lo dicen otros. Como decía Tony Montana, "tengo oídos, oigo cosas".



Lo ves?


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (22 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Mi chorba está de visita, ella también es de Moscú y andamos por Málaga. Dice que es como volver a los 90: por ejemplo en los bares, las peluquerías (lo dice por la falta de diseño, de gusto, …)
> 
> Imagino que la gente de aquí pensará “oh pobre rusa…” pero lo que no saben es que ella trabaja en Marketing, y se levanta 4500 euros netos al cambio, paga 5-10 euros por la energía (a todo tren), gasolina 2 o 3 veces más barata, y por lo general un nivel de servicios muchísimo mayor en TODO.
> Y bueno, Málaga a nivel seguridad no está tan mal como. Madrid, Barcelona, pero aún así, en este aspecto mucho mejor Moscu también.
> ...





Y sin embargo tu no vives alli..........................................................


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que sí ,que sí ,80 Tn a 8.000 km. Es mucho para un avión pero con eso puede llevar un T90 , solo 1, no llega a 2( a 8.000 km ).
> 
> Por eso las cargas importantes se llevan en tren, el tren con más carga puede llevar ...ojo...82.000 Tn con 600 vagones. Vale, es un tren minero ,lo que quieras, pero un tren militar largo seguro que puede llevar 25.000 Ton. 25.000 contra 80 es mucha diferencia amén del coste de combustible y otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Hombre por supuesto que la mayoría de materiales se envían por tren o en barcos, 

El An-124 es útil para transportar material de manera rápida pero como es lógico según su peso/carga tiene una mayor o menor autonomía.

Lo que no sabemos es lo que cargaba, hace unos meses se empezaron a distribuir chalecos antibalas Chinos, pero puede ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo ves?



Uno, que se entera de lo pasa a su alrededor. Ye lo que hay.


----------



## alexforum (22 Dic 2022)

HP LOVECRAFT dijo:


> Y sin embargo tu no vives alli..........................................................



tendría que casarme antes, pero llegará


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Dic 2022)

mareas dijo:


> No solo está el emblema, sino que pone explicitamente que está financiado por la OTAN.
> 
> Eso sí, no se puede negar que son sinceros, podían haber escondido su fuente de financiación como hacen el resto de medios de comunicación.



He intentado hacer una captura completa de la web con su url tal cual esta pero sale muy largo, los muy cabrones, se ve qeu esta al final. Por si lo quitan.... es un consejo


----------



## vil. (22 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Esta gente ya hace tiempo que perdió el sentido del ridículo, pero si tienes analfabetos funcionales que te votan, qué más da. Hoy son proucranianos, mañana prorrusos, pasado prochinos y la próxima semana prougandeses.
> 
> La clase política catalana, y por extensión la española en general, han convertido la mediocridad en mérito.
> Pongo un ejemplo de un vídeo del ministro de Economía Enrique Fuentes Quintana dando un discurso, al menos te decían lo que había a la cara que la cosa estaba jodida. Los de ahora cuando el paro estaba 25% o la deuda al 115% te dicen que todo va bien.
> ...



Sólo basta ver la pelea que hay ahora mismo en este país, los del CONSTITUCIONAL a lucha partida con los del gobierno... ¿por ideas, por diferencias en la política general?... POR AREAS DE INFLUENCIA y sus REINOS DE TAIFAS o como aquí yo siento mis reales y aqui gobierno y hago lo que me sale de las pelotas y si tengo un enchironado, ya me encargo yo de sacarlo palante... 

MAFIAS...

Lo hodido del tema es que un ciudadano tiene que ver cómo le dicen que si esto va a llevar a otra guerra civil y tal y pascual... vamos que LUKY LUCIANO ha topado con otro y va a por él y NOSOTROS tenemos que ir a apoyar al uno o al otro... 

Salieron todos del FRANQUISMO, pero todos, son todos, desde las élites vascas, hasta las catalanas, ya no digamos las madrileñas... se refugiaron los unos en el PSOE, los otros no se dieron acomodado en la UCD y acabaron rompiendose y dividiendose, creando muchos el PP y a día de hoy hasta están en VOX y muchos han medrado en los PNV, CIU, etc... 

Esto es ESPAÑA... 

Y uno lo ve mira y no sabe muy bien qué cohones decir... y con todo cuando ves lo de los catalanes aún te sorprende que se pueda DERROER más el sistema, pero sí, SIEMPRE hay espacio para más... es inaudito por demás, pero es...


----------



## alexforum (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Trajanillo (22 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Claro que si, si las sanciones no sirven de nada....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301249



Como eres el mismo que el que usa el nick del @rejon y como con un gilipollas de tu tipo ya tengo bastante en el foro, te piras al ignore...


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Dic 2022)

Qué baño de realidad.

*"Rogizin (Agencia Espacial Rusia) amenazó con destruir la OTAN en 1/2 hora. Hoy tiene metralla en la espalda, alcanzado de precisión en su cumpleaños.*








*Rogozin amenaza con que Rusia podría destruir la OTAN en solo media hora*
El director de Roscosmos, además, realizó varias declaraciones que van más allá de la Guerra de Ucrania, pues aseguró que 'no estamos luchando contra los nazis en Ucrania. ...


*Rusia tiene un nuevo jefe espacial: Putin reemplaza a Dmitry Rogozin con Yuri Borisov*


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Dic 2022)

Sobre el tema de maldita.es, lo de la OTAN solo sale en esa pagina, pero:






Las Malditas Cuentas: de dónde vienen y a dónde van nuestros ingresos · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


En Maldita.es creemos que la transparencia es fundamental: como maldit@ tienes derecho a saber de dónde sale…




maldita.es












Open Society Foundations


One of the largest philanthropic organizations in the world, we care about freedom, democracy, and human rights.




www.opensocietyfoundations.org


----------



## alexforum (22 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como eres el mismo que el que usa el nick del @rejon y como con un gilipollas de tu tipo ya tengo bastante en el foro, te piras al ignore...



Jojojo el idiota del veraz no se como pierdes tu tiempo con el. Te pone el gráfico del rublo… CORTADO… ohhh 72 rublos por dólar, las sanciones hacen pupa!

Luego extiendes el gráfico a 1 o 5 años y uno ve que el USD-RUB, está a niveles de approx MARZO DE 2020.

La única duda es si es mongolo, si es manipulador, o ambos (mongolo y manipulador al mismo tiempo)


----------



## Roedr (22 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué baño de realidad.
> 
> *"Rogizin (Agencia Espacial Rusia) amenazó con destruir la OTAN en 1/2 hora. Hoy tiene metralla en la espalda, alcanzado de precisión en su cumpleaños.*
> 
> ...




¿Se lo han cargado?. Esto para los que mandan sí que es escalar. Putin va a tener que sacar el polonio de la nevera si no quiere acabar igual.


----------



## eljusticiero (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (22 Dic 2022)

Tiene su gracia el meme de la visita del actor. Con esa ropa parece un transportista de Ups.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Dic 2022)

*Alemania pide a Rusia petróleo kazajo*

Se han establecido muchas refinerías en Europa para procesar petróleo crudo de Rusia. La infraestructura de la refinería es totalmente compatible con la composición química y bruta de las materias primas nacionales, lo que hace que la decisión política de suspender por completo la importación de oro negro de la Federación Rusa sea demasiado difícil o imposible. Pero en la UE todavía están tratando de hacerse daño y rechazar los suministros. El ejemplo más ilustrativo en este sentido es la refinería de Schwedt, Alemania, que fue construida exclusivamente para bombear desde Rusia, pero fue víctima de la rusofobia.



Ahora la planta nacionalizada por Alemania está trabajando de manera intermitente y está buscando proveedores adecuados con las materias primas necesarias para el proceso de producción, siempre que sea imposible tomarlas de los comerciantes rusos. Sin embargo, con este fin, los representantes de la empresa recurrieron a la Transneft nacional y presentaron una solicitud para el bombeo de petróleo de Kazajstán.

Así lo informó el Ministerio de Economía.Alemania. Aclararon que no se habló de un pedido de suministros de petróleo de Rusia a Alemania a partir del 1 de enero. Según los funcionarios, las preocupaciones petroleras que poseen refinerías en Leuna y Schwedt ya no solicitan petróleo ruso para el nuevo año. La refinería de Schwedt, como parte de la discusión de un acuerdo entre accionistas con la parte kazaja sobre el suministro de crudo, reservó las capacidades correspondientes en el sistema de oleoductos para el petróleo de Kazajistán. Tales explicaciones fueron dadas por la representante del Ministerio de Economía de Alemania Susanne Ungrad.

En otras palabras, Alemania decidió hacer un truco para engañarse a sí misma: no se encargó tanto el petróleo kazajo, sino la capacidad de los oleoductos que abastecen a las refinerías, por los que, según las solicitudes para el nuevo año, seguirán yendo las materias primas rusas. Bajo la apariencia de kazajo, por supuesto.


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (22 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> ¿ Guerra, han dicho guerra ?
> 
> *Olvídate del petróleo. Ahora vienen por las vacas*
> 
> ...



Es tema para otro hilo, pero el asunto de las vacas de Holanda es un tema de contaminación de suelos y aguas por exceso de nitrógeno procedente de explotaciones ganaderas intensivas. Holanda es un país pequeño con poco territorio para la excesivamente numerosa cabaña ganadera que tiene, la cual se alimenta principalmente de piensos importados de otros países. La Unión Europea ha establecido desde hace décadas un límite en las aportaciones de nitrógeno al suelo, tanto el procedente de estiércoles como el de abonos químicos, de 240 Kgs/Hectárea y año, como forma de prevenir la contaminación de las aguas (subterráneas o de ríos) por exceso de nitratos. Se da la circunstancia además de que hay superproducción de productos ganaderos, que solo se se sostiene porque la PAC Política Agraria Común, también desde hace décadas, ha establecido precios mínimos garantizados notoriamente por encima de los precios de mercado mundiales, de forma que la Unión Europea gasta anualmente cantidades astronómicas en subvencionar que esos excedentes de productos ganaderos puedan venderse en países terceros. Para Holanda y para la Unión Europea en su conjunto es ahora más económico adquirir esas explotaciones ganaderas y que dejen de producir, que continuar subvencionando excedentes agrarios y afrontando daños por la contaminación de las aguas. Igual que hubo reconversión industrial porque la industria local no podía seguir indefinidamente dependiendo de subvenciones para producir cosas que no tenían salida competitiva, ahora toca reconversión agrícola, con mayor motivo cuanto que los insumos de los que depende la agricultura intensiva proceden de fuentes fósiles en vías de agotarse, y lo poco que va a quedar lo controlan los malvados rusos, iraníes, saudíes o venezolanos.

Además de todo eso, Alerta Digital es un medio que vive de hacer demagogia.


----------



## Alfonso29 (22 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Para EEUU si, hundir a Europa en el proceso, destruir industria y empleo, encarecerlo todo, dejarlos sin energía barata, vendernos lo que ya teníamos de Rusia más caro, vendernos más armas etc etc El problema no es para su amo, es para Europa. Por cierto, que malotes esos republicanos que no se levantaron a aplaudir y que piensan que su país es lo primero, no como Biden que pone por encima de EEUU el bienestar del mundo entero (de verdad que se rien de la gente).....lo de los medios Europeos no es ni medio normal.
> 
> *«el coraje ucraniano y la determinación estadounidense deben garantizar el futuro de nuestra libertad común»* Al menos reconoce que el resto de paises no pintan nada.
> 
> ...



una inversión dice, en muerte y destrucción, habla como el cantamañanas vendehumo cómico que es


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caracalla (22 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Que sí ,que sí ,80 Tn a 8.000 km. Es mucho para un avión pero con eso puede llevar un T90 , solo 1, no llega a 2( a 8.000 km ).
> 
> Por eso las cargas importantes se llevan en tren, el tren con más carga puede llevar ...ojo...82.000 Tn con 600 vagones. Vale, es un tren minero ,lo que quieras, pero un tren militar largo seguro que puede llevar 25.000 Ton. 25.000 contra 80 es mucha diferencia amén del coste de combustible y otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Obvio que en esos aviones van cosas de tipo electrónico que es lo que Rusia necesita para sus misiles.

De T-90 van bastante sobrados.


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Dic 2022)

Pravda hoy.


"*Los médicos llegaron a la conclusión de que era imposible extraer el fragmento de la mina que golpeó la columna vertebral de Dmitry Rogozin*. Al mismo tiempo, el propio voluntario evalúa su condición como satisfactoria.

El exjefe de Roskosmos también sugirió que alguien "filtró" la ubicación de su equipo al enemigo.

“Hemos estado viviendo en este hotel durante los últimos meses, y durante 8 años el enemigo nunca ha disparado contra este lugar”, escribió Rogozin en su canal de Telegram . “Alguien filtró información, y alrededor de las 19:45 *hubo varios impactos de precisión*. , incluyendo número al lugar donde directamente estuvimos".

Como escribió anteriormente el sitio web KP.RU , Rogozin estaba en un hotel en el momento del bombardeo. Varias personas que lo acompañaban también resultaron heridas.

*Recuerde que Dmitry Rogozin recibió un puesto oficial como parte de una operación militar especial: se convirtió en el jefe de un grupo de asesores militares que brinda apoyo técnico-militar a las fuerzas de la República Popular de Donetsk.*

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Рогозин рассказал о ранении при обстреле ВСУ


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kron II (22 Dic 2022)

Veremos a ver en que se traduce esta declaración...


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Joe Biden promete a Zelenski que "Ucrania nunca estará sola" en su visita a Washington.


----------



## vil. (22 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Alemania pide a Rusia petróleo kazajo*
> 
> Se han establecido muchas refinerías en Europa para procesar petróleo crudo de Rusia. La infraestructura de la refinería es totalmente compatible con la composición química y bruta de las materias primas nacionales, lo que hace que la decisión política de suspender por completo la importación de oro negro de la Federación Rusa sea demasiado difícil o imposible. Pero en la UE todavía están tratando de hacerse daño y rechazar los suministros. El ejemplo más ilustrativo en este sentido es la refinería de Schwedt, Alemania, que fue construida exclusivamente para bombear desde Rusia, pero fue víctima de la rusofobia.
> 
> ...



En realidad depende... los kazajos se convierten en comisionistas del asunto, es decir, para saltarse las consabidas sanciones del precio del petroleo, pues meten por medio a Kazajistan, este tendrá que contratar los oleoductos y pagar las correspondientes tasas, el precio será el que marque el mercado y ahí está el truco, QUIEN PAGA AL COMISIONISTA:

- Si lo paga Alemania, pues ajo y agua... si lo paga Rusia pues dependerá del precio a que esté en el mercado, de hecho lo estaba vendiendo hasta un tanto por ciento por debajo a quienes no le sancionasen, con lo cual si lo hace a Kazajistan pues hasta pueden sacar algo más de pasta kazajos y rusos de su propio negocio... todo en el absurdo ciertamente, pero es que en un mercado tan rígido la verdad no les queda otra que hacer paripes...

En fin, que de esta guerra vamos a sacar en claro que DEBERIAMOS haber sido todos COMISIONISTAS... es que...


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

*La UE invita a Zelenski a Bruselas para participar en una cumbre en febrero.*
La Unión Europea ha invitado a Bruselas al presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, para que participe *presencialmente en la cumbre q*ue celebrarán con el líder ucraniano el próximo *3 de febrero* los presidentes de la Comisión Europea y del Consejo Europeo, informa Efe.

Así lo informó Barend Leyts, portavoz del presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, un día después de que Zelenski aterrizase en Washington en su primer viaje fuera de Ucrania desde que en febrero pasado comenzó la invasión rusa para reunirse con el presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden.


----------



## Snowball (22 Dic 2022)

*Zelensky Appeals For Tanks & Warplanes, Invokes FDR's "Absolute Victory", Before Enthusiastic Congress*


----------



## Snowball (22 Dic 2022)

dame argo payo


*"We have artillery, is it enough? Not really."* He explained that Ukraine needs enough ammo and weapons to be able to completely expel Russian forces from Ukrainian territory. He also spoke of the misery that Russian-operated Iranian drones are unleashing on the civilian population in attacking energy infrastructure. "I would like to thank you for the financial packages," he said, and followed with: "Your money is not charity" but an investment in "global security" that Ukraine will "handle in the most responsible way."

Among the more interesting statements was the moment he indirectly pressed for the US to provide tanks and warplanes. While he stressed that Ukraine has never asked American troops to fight on Ukraine's behalf on its soil, he asserted:* "I can assure you that Ukrainian soldiers can perfectly operate American tanks and planes themselves." *


----------



## Snowball (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> dame argo payo
> 
> 
> *"We have artillery, is it enough? Not really."* He explained that Ukraine needs enough ammo and weapons to be able to completely expel Russian forces from Ukrainian territory. He also spoke of the misery that Russian-operated Iranian drones are unleashing on the civilian population in attacking energy infrastructure. "I would like to thank you for the financial packages," he said, and followed with: "Your money is not charity" but an investment in "global security" that Ukraine will "handle in the most responsible way."
> ...



Eso decia el tonto del @terro6666 en otro hilito.....


----------



## Snowball (22 Dic 2022)

jojojojo


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Dic 2022)

Un pata negra al hoyo, cercano de Zele
Lorena on Twitter: "Cerca de Artemovsk, el ejército ruso destruyó a un amigo cercano del asesor de Zelenski, Arestovich, Alexander Snegurovsky, un ex actor de "Black Square" https://t.co/SGJJbWawxn" / Twitter

Oxtia... lo he tenido que escuchar 3 veces , puto sionazi y el biden ni se inmuta
Lorena on Twitter: "La traductora de Zelensky y su lapsus... "Espero que el Congreso apruebe la asistencia financiera para nuestros crímenes" (ella dijo crimen en lugar de país). https://t.co/6gecXMW2Gn" / Twitter


----------



## Snowball (22 Dic 2022)

bueno pues vamos a por los 3 años de conflicto, pobres Ucranianos, va a quedar aquello como un Solar.

Aqui en Suiza cada dia se ven mas ucranianas, eso si, aqui les ponen a currar desde el minuto 1....


_Zelensky for his part, said he's *"thankful" for all that the American people have done*, and that this is currently a "historic" visit. He said he's especially "grateful" to President Biden for his strong stance in support of Ukraine. Every dollar of this investment is toward "strengthening global security," Zelensky said. He repeatedly referred to "terrorist" Russia and its decision to invade, based on "tyranny". He pledged that *ultimately Ukraine will "win"* - and that "we will win together". 

Biden pledged during the press conference that US support will remain *"for as long as it takes"*._


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Dic 2022)

Lorena on Twitter: "https://t.co/lW7pf1rtTr" / Twitter

Conmemorando a Stalin.... slava stalin!
The International Magazine on Twitter: "Slava Stalin! On the 143rd Anniversary of Comrade Stalin, the Communist Party Of Russian Federation held a solemn action in Moscow attended by communists, Komsomol members, allies, and supporters. https://t.co/JU6W8pFSl4" / Twitter


----------



## bigplac (22 Dic 2022)

Zelensky es obediente y trabaja bien. No hay necesidad de despedirlo.

¿Que gana USA echandolo y poniendo a un general? ¿el general se va a poner a hacer cromas y entrevistas en Vogue? ese es trabajo de Zelensky, no del general.
Otra cosa es que se subleve y desobedezca, pero dudo que sea tal estupido para desobedecer

Solo lo matarían/despedirían en dos circunstancias: a) que se subleve b) que USA se canse y pida tregua



ZHU DE dijo:


>


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

DIBROVA LIBERADA.


----------



## terro6666 (22 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Un pata negra al hoyo, cercano de Zele
> Lorena on Twitter: "Cerca de Artemovsk, el ejército ruso destruyó a un amigo cercano del asesor de Zelenski, Arestovich, Alexander Snegurovsky, un ex actor de "Black Square" https://t.co/SGJJbWawxn" / Twitter
> 
> Oxtia... lo he tenido que escuchar 3 veces , puto sionazi y el biden ni se inmuta
> Lorena on Twitter: "La traductora de Zelensky y su lapsus... "Espero que el Congreso apruebe la asistencia financiera para nuestros crímenes" (ella dijo crimen en lugar de país). https://t.co/6gecXMW2Gn" / Twitter



Si, se le ve muy muerto en la foto , debe haber morido de risa o algo.


----------



## Arthur69 (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> DIBROVA LIBERADA.



Pasito a pasito.
Suave, suavecito.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Si, se le ve muy muerto en la foto , debe haber morido de risa o algo.



A ver tontica, los rusos no son muy de poner fotos gores con las tripas y pollas fuera como haces tu y tus amiguitos. Anyway uno menos a mamarla, decias que Zele eestuvo en bakmuh? puto mentiroso?


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Puro cinismo. 

*Vladimir Putin: “No hay nada que reprocharnos. Siempre hemos considerado al pueblo ucraniano un pueblo hermano. Todavía lo creo".


A mí me recuerda a los marcianos de "Mars Attacks" diciendo que vienen en son de paz ...será japuta *


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Pasito a pasito.
> Suave, suavecito.



Están sensibles los ruskis porque les han echado de Bakhmut. Ni la basura Wagner ha podido. Melitopol en breve.


----------



## eljusticiero (22 Dic 2022)

*BIDEN DICE QUE AYUDARÁ A UCRANIA PARA QUE SEA CAPAZ DE PROVEER CON LOS SERVICIOS BÁSICOS A LOS IRANÍES

*


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *BIDEN DICE QUE AYUDARÁ A UCRANIA PARA QUE SEA CAPAZ DE PROVEER CON LOS SERVICIOS BÁSICOS A LOS IRANÍES
> 
> *



Esta mola mas, es mas carinoso, tan paternalista tan.....dos sionazis juntitos, ya solo le falta la cama, el condon (bueno o sin el, el ya verá....En estas cosas no me meto)
Lorena on Twitter: "Biden, Zelensky y todo el apoyo a Ucrania https://t.co/n5dZ1Ysk8J" / Twitter


----------



## El_Suave (22 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Zelensky es obediente y trabaja bien. No hay necesidad de despedirlo.
> 
> ¿Que gana USA echandolo y poniendo a un general? ¿el general se va a poner a hacer cromas y entrevistas en Vogue? ese es trabajo de Zelensky, no del general.
> Otra cosa es que se subleve y desobedezca, pero dudo que sea tal estupido para desobedecer
> ...



De hecho USA ganaría más si en un conato de estupidez lo matara Rusia.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Precios del petróleo ruso en caída libre. Durante la guerra no ha sido tan barato y con el descuento acordado para India y China no supera los 30 o 40 USD/Barril.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Me temo que la presentación de Zelensky como un pedigueño no es casual. Bien podría ser que están preparando a la gente para pensar que lo mejor sería solucionar ellos mismos el problema dado que tanto la UE como Zelensky no pueden. Pero para hacerlo tienen que sembrar un poquito más de caos sin que parezca que lo han hecho ellos.


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

*Regulador energético alemán: esperamos que el consumo de gas disminuya esta semana debido a las temperaturas más suaves.*
13:28 || 22/12/2022


----------



## Karma bueno (22 Dic 2022)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Es tema para otro hilo, pero el asunto de las vacas de Holanda es un tema de contaminación de suelos y aguas por exceso de nitrógeno procedente de explotaciones ganaderas intensivas. Holanda es un país pequeño con poco territorio para la excesivamente numerosa cabaña ganadera que tiene, la cual se alimenta principalmente de piensos importados de otros países. La Unión Europea ha establecido desde hace décadas un límite en las aportaciones de nitrógeno al suelo, tanto el procedente de estiércoles como el de abonos químicos, de 240 Kgs/Hectárea y año, como forma de prevenir la contaminación de las aguas (subterráneas o de ríos) por exceso de nitratos. Se da la circunstancia además de que hay superproducción de productos ganaderos, que solo se se sostiene porque la PAC Política Agraria Común, también desde hace décadas, ha establecido precios mínimos garantizados notoriamente por encima de los precios de mercado mundiales, de forma que la Unión Europea gasta anualmente cantidades astronómicas en subvencionar que esos excedentes de productos ganaderos puedan venderse en países terceros. Para Holanda y para la Unión Europea en su conjunto es ahora más económico adquirir esas explotaciones ganaderas y que dejen de producir, que continuar subvencionando excedentes agrarios y afrontando daños por la contaminación de las aguas. Igual que hubo reconversión industrial porque la industria local no podía seguir indefinidamente dependiendo de subvenciones para producir cosas que no tenían salida competitiva, ahora toca reconversión agrícola, con mayor motivo cuanto que los insumos de los que depende la agricultura intensiva proceden de fuentes fósiles en vías de agotarse, y lo poco que va a quedar lo controlan los malvados rusos, iraníes, saudíes o venezolanos.
> 
> Además de todo eso, Alerta Digital es un medio que vive de hacer demagogia.



Es el mismo cuento que utilizaron para cerrar minas y Termicas, e incluso desindustrializar España...
siga aplaudiendo...


----------



## Centinela (22 Dic 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenos días; parece ser que el submarino Kursk, fue hundido por un torpedo del USS MEMPHIS, después de chocar el KURSK con el USS TOLEDO.
> 
> Eso sucedió en el primer mandato de Putin. Y no es teoría, es real.
> 
> ...





No tenía ni idea de esto.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Los fabricantes de equipos de telecomunicaciones Nokia y Ericsson abandonan Rusia a finales de año.


----------



## Mabuse (22 Dic 2022)

damnun_infectum dijo:


> Buenos días; parece ser que el submarino Kursk, fue hundido por un torpedo del USS MEMPHIS, después de chocar el KURSK con el USS TOLEDO.
> 
> Eso sucedió en el primer mandato de Putin. Y no es teoría, es real.
> 
> ...



El capitán del Memphis debería saber que Creíque y Penséque son hermanos de Tonteque. Casi nos mete en la tercera, se hunden él y el del Toledo y mata a unos fulanos que no le iban a hacer nada por no poder controlar sus miedos. Supongo que tras la hazaña le hicieron instructor del Donald Cook para enseñar bien a la marina cómo comportarse como un loco histérico.

"El cineasta francés Jean-Michel Carré, en _Kursk: a Submarine in Troubled Waters_ , que se emitió el 7 de enero de 2005 en el canal de televisión francés France 2, alegó que Kursk se hundió debido a una secuencia de eventos provocados por una colisión con un submarino estadounidense. Carré afirmó que dos submarinos estadounidenses de servicio en la región estaban observando pruebas de torpedos de Shkval: el USS Toledo y el USS Memphis. Según su versión, estas observaciones finalmente condujeron a una colisión entre el USS Toledo y Kursk. Carré teorizó que ninguno de los submarinos resultó gravemente dañado en este incidente, pero el sonido de la colisión, combinado con sonidos de tubos de torpedos cargados, hizo que el *capitán del USS Memphis creyera *que Kursk estaba preparando un ataque contra el USS Toledo, por lo que lanzó un ataque preventivo contra Kursk con un torpedo MK-48. Según Carré, este ataque fue exitoso y fue la causa de la poderosa explosión dentro del casco de Kursk, hundiendo el submarino *y dejando a Memphis y Toledo ligeramente dañados*. Carré afirmó que el daño específico visible en el casco de Kursk era la evidencia principal de esta versión, incluidos los signos de una colisión inicial, y un agujero dejado por el torpedo cuando entró en el casco de Kursk. También afirmó que se vio un submarino dañado que abandonaba el área del incidente de Kursk, y el USS Memphis fue visto poco después para ser reparado en un puerto noruego."

Si chocaron estaban pegados, no creo que a ningún capitan sensato se pusiera a lanzar torpedos a un submarino que tiene al lado.


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

*El precio medio de la gasolina ha caído al mínimo desde junio de 2021… no muy lejos de los máximos previos a la pandemia de 2018 y 2019.*
13:51 || 22/12/2022


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

En unos instantes.... Confirmación oficial...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

_2021 era 4 veces mas cara que los ultimos años_, tu mismo admites que esta sucediendo al margen de la invasion de ucrania y las sanciones.
Adictos al ridiculo.

Ya te digo que el gas tiene recorrido a la baja por que los rusos manipulaban el mercado al ser vendedores y tambien COMPRADORES pues eran los que gestionaban los depositos de gas en alemania.




coscorron dijo:


> El precio del gas historicamente esta por debajo de 50 e incluso de 25 euros el MWh pero tenemos que estar contentos porque ahora esta sólo a 100 euros el MWh al nivel de Diciembre de 2021 cuando ya era cuatro veces el precio de su cotización habitual de los últimos diez años...?? No dáis para más que para engañaros a vosotros mismos y a los tontos.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Vaya aplausos!!


----------



## Azrael_II (22 Dic 2022)

Alguien sabe como ha ido Zeleneski a EEUU . Desde donde ha salido ay avión?


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Alemania pide a Rusia petróleo kazajo*
> 
> Se han establecido muchas refinerías en Europa para procesar petróleo crudo de Rusia. La infraestructura de la refinería es totalmente compatible con la composición química y bruta de las materias primas nacionales, lo que hace que la decisión política de suspender por completo la importación de oro negro de la Federación Rusa sea demasiado difícil o imposible. Pero en la UE todavía están tratando de hacerse daño y rechazar los suministros. El ejemplo más ilustrativo en este sentido es la refinería de Schwedt, Alemania, que fue construida exclusivamente para bombear desde Rusia, pero fue víctima de la rusofobia.
> 
> ...



intentan jugar a la bolita con estados unidos y la comision europea como su extension en el continente, y no cuela, si es que son tan torpes que hasta lo anuncian

a ver si les da pedro sanchez lecciones de como esconder la bolita ahora que son tan amigos de los kartoflen


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

*Los futuros del gas natural en EE.UU. Se vuelven negativos tras bajar más de un 5% en la sesión anterior*
14:26 || 22/12/2022


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Alguien sabe como ha ido Zeleneski a EEUU . Desde donde ha salido ay avión?



Según la CNN desde Polonia, y fue escoltado por dos cazas de la OTAN no recuerdo hasta donde.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Como eres el mismo que el que usa el nick del @rejon y como con un gilipollas de tu tipo ya tengo bastante en el foro, te piras al ignore...



Uy, qué llorera! "poz zi no dicez lo que me guzta te ignoro" patético....


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Dic 2022)

¡La nueva portada de "Charlie Hebdo" está dedicada a Zelensky! “Deja de lloriquear, lo necesito”, dice Zelensky, ¡corriendo con los regalos de los Reyes Magos!


----------



## dabuti (22 Dic 2022)

"NO VA A HABER NINGUNA TREGUA EN NAVIDAD" DICE RUSIA.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
22 DEC, 14:41
*'Don't count on it': Kherson Region head on possible New Year's truce*
"Negotiations will only bear fruit when the current Kiev regime either steps away from US influence or there will be no negotiations at all," Vladimir Saldo added

MOSCOW, December 22. /TASS/. It is unlikely that the New Year will bring any kind of truce, considering Kiev’s actions, says Acting Kherson Region Head Vladimir Saldo.
"I believe that, considering this not entirely human approach of the Kiev regime, it is pointless to expect this [a New Year’s truce]. It is impossible to negotiate with them. And they do not want to negotiate, they are not allowed to. And, at this point, such negotiations will not bear any fruit," he told reporters Thursday.
"Negotiations will only bear fruit when the current Kiev regime either steps away from US influence or there will be no negotiations at all," the official added.
He noted that Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky was supported during the 2019 elections by the people of Eastern Ukraine, who believed in his promise to settle the conflict in Donbass.

"These promises lasted for two weeks. After that, he flip-flopped and started doing what he is doing now. He does not decide anything on his own," Saldo underscored.


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

*Debido al embargo de la UE y a la limitación de los precios, se espera que las exportaciones de crudo de los Urales rusos desde los puertos del mar Báltico caigan hasta un 20% mes/mes en diciembre.*
14:49 || 22/12/2022


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre el tema de maldita.es, lo de la OTAN solo sale en esa pagina, pero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Yo lo he encontrado en 2 paginas:_








El clan del negacionismo en Telegram · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


Telegram es una aplicación de mensajería instantánea. Al estilo de otras como Whatsapp, que es mucho…




maldita.es












Los negacionistas de todo · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


"Italia revienta la mentira" de que el ser humano cause el cambio climático. "En la plandemia ha sido todo mentira".…




maldita.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Los futuros del gas natural en EE.UU. Se vuelven negativos tras bajar más de un 5% en la sesión anterior*
> 14:26 || 22/12/2022



Vaya, ellos compran tirado el natural a Canadá y venden su GNL a Europa.


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Vaya, ellos compran tirado el natural a Canadá y venden su GNL a Europa.



Y la culpa de quien es? Tenemos unos dirigentes que trabajan para el enemigo, es así, luego de tantos y tantos hechos, no podemos tener duda alguna, defienden intereses de otros, no lo de los europeos, saludos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Dic 2022)

La morgue de Chuguev está llena del personal de las fuerzas armadas, hoy más de 300 personas fueron llevadas allí.

El hospital de Artemovsk estaba lleno de heridos graves, la mayoría de los combatientes cayeron en la apatía.

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Dic 2022)

El 57º IRBMR no quiere permanecer en Artemivsk debido a las grandes pérdidas, como ya he dicho, la unidad se ha vuelto apática.

Pronto se rendirán varias unidades más, sólo necesitan tiempo.

Fuerzas Especiales Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## delhierro (22 Dic 2022)

Los otanicos que escriben por aquí estan gozosos porque han intentado asesinar a los altos cargos de Donetsk. No les importa una mierda que para ello hayan bombardeado un restaurante en el centro de la ciudad y asesinado al cocinero. Todo vale, y se aplaude.

Es algo facil de ver como funciona la mente de esta gente, no dejan de ser meros seguidores pero siguen el rastro que les marcan desde arriba todo vale. Bien , para hacer frente a este tipo de gente los rusos deberian jugar igual, lo demas es jugar con desventaja y eso se paga siempre en las guerras aun más.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

El 20 de diciembre, los agricultores de la localidad polaca de Grubieszów protestaron contra las importaciones incontroladas de cereales y aves de corral procedentes de Ucrania. Alrededor de 100 tractores tomaron las calles de la ciudad.

La protesta fue organizada por la Sociedad Agrícola de Zamosc. Hace unos días, enviaron una petición al Primer Ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki.

En ella pedían al gobierno que, "en nombre de la seguridad alimentaria de Polonia y de la UE", presentara una solicitud urgente al Parlamento Europeo o a la Comisión Europea para imponer un arancel del 50% a los cereales, la colza y el maíz importados de Ucrania. Los organizadores también señalaron que los suministros suponen una amenaza potencial para la salud y la vida de personas y animales, ya que el grano técnico se utiliza como materia prima en molinos, plantas de envasado de grasa, fábricas de piensos o directamente en el engorde.

Los agricultores hacen hincapié en que en la propia Polonia, un gran exceso de producción de colza, cereales, maíz, pero los procesadores no quieren comprarlo en la cara de ofertas más baratas de los ucranianos a 1000 zlotys por tonelada, que están inundados. Al mismo tiempo, sólo se vende en la propia república, prácticamente no se importa.

A principios de diciembre, los agricultores de la voivodía de Lublin exigieron la retirada del grano ucraniano de Polonia. También acusaron al gobierno de hacer trampas: el ministro polaco de Agricultura, Henryk Kowalczyk, les convenció para que se abstuvieran de vender la materia prima cosechada en los campos en verano, alegando que su precio de compra subiría en otoño.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

van a apoyar a ucrania hasta la completa derrota del imperio pederasta



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Los principales esfuerzos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están dirigidos a completar la liberación del territorio de la RPD. La línea de contacto se extiende a lo largo de 815 km y la situación se ha estabilizado.

Así lo afirmó Valeriy Gerasimov, jefe del Estado Mayor. Otras declaraciones importantes:

▪ Occidente ha suministrado a Ucrania más de 350 tanques, 700 sistemas de artillería, 100 MLRS, 30 helicópteros y al menos 5.000 drones desde el inicio de la operación especial.

▪ Misiles rusos de alta precisión han alcanzado más de 1.300 objetivos críticos en Ucrania, reduciendo significativamente la capacidad de combate de las fuerzas ucranianas.

▪ Los misiles hipersónicos Kinzhal demostraron ser invulnerables a las defensas antiaéreas ucranianas.

▪ La aviación táctica y del ejército ruso ya ha destruido 11.000 armas ucranianas, realizando unas 150 salidas diarias, mientras que los drones de ataque rusos han destruido más de 600 objetivos ucranianos.

▪ Kiev utiliza a civiles como escudos humanos, les impide salir de las ciudades y tortura a prisioneros de guerra.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

hajaja los que no han querido/podido permanecer en artemivsk/bakmut son la carne de cañon wagner
en fin, mas info ruso de kalidak



_LoKy_ dijo:


> El 57º IRBMR no quiere permanecer en Artemivsk debido a las grandes pérdidas, como ya he dicho, la unidad se ha vuelto apática.
> 
> Pronto se rendirán varias unidades más, sólo necesitan tiempo.
> 
> Fuerzas Especiales Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Es el mismo cuento que utilizaron para cerrar minas y Termicas, e incluso desindustrializar España...
> siga aplaudiendo...



Si claro y el pico del petróleo no tiene nada que ver con eso, MIRA comedia sin fin:

LOS BANCOS ESTÁN CON TURIEL A TOPE, Hoy Saxo bank:



JODER, Turiel en vena y Santiago Niño Becerra también,lo de prohibir los paraísos fiscales me ha emocionado.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

La aparición de una nueva brigada de las AFU cerca de Avdeevka -la 45ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada- plantea interrogantes, ya que nunca antes había existido.
Al mismo tiempo, las AFU tenían experiencia en la formación de brigadas combinadas temporales para tareas en la "zona ATO" en 2015-2018, apareciendo un par de veces los números "46" y "45".
Ahora es muy posible que estos hechos se repitan, aunque es probable que la respuesta sea más sencilla: el movilizado simplemente tiene un antiguo chevron.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (22 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Y la culpa de quien es? Tenemos unos dirigentes que trabajan para el enemigo, es así, luego de tantos y tantos hechos, no podemos tener duda alguna, defienden intereses de otros, no lo de los europeos, saludos.



Y por qué son más merecedores de defensa los intereses de un europeo que los de un africano, por ejemplo.

Yo quiero líderes que defiendan los intereses de la Humanidad en su conjunto. No me interesan los que dicen defender los intereses de una parte, siempre en detrimento de los intereses de otra parte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

seguramente por debajo ya de la rentabilidad
ahora se meten en economia de guerra imprimendo billetes ad infinitum para desviar los recursos y los ahorros del borregomatrix a corrupcion y a powerpoints de la wunderwaffen rusa. Va a ser una crisis que ni la caida de la URSS



rejon dijo:


> Precios del petróleo ruso en caída libre. Durante la guerra no ha sido tan barato y con el descuento acordado para India y China no supera los 30 o 40 USD/Barril.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301358


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Donetsk ha estado bajo el fuego de las formaciones ucranianas durante todo el día. Varios distritos - Petrovskyi, Kuybyshevskyi y Kievskyi - fueron los más afectados. La artillería enemiga está atacando edificios residenciales e infraestructuras civiles.

Al mismo tiempo, las unidades de defensa antiaérea de las ciudades de retaguardia de la RPD ya han sido activadas varias veces. No hay información sobre las consecuencias sobre el terreno. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En unos instantes.... Confirmación oficial...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301384



No se lo creen ni ellos. Otra vez el principio de transposición, la proyección.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (22 Dic 2022)

JODER, ERDOGAN haciendo molinillos con el pene en medio de la calle:


----------



## EUROPIA (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

*Rusia realizará sus compras de divisas en yuanes chinos en 2023*
15:28 || 22/12/2022


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Francia insta a no depender de EE.UU. en materia de seguridad - WSJ

El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, ha instado a Europa a no depender de Estados Unidos en cuestiones de seguridad y a dar a Rusia todas las garantías de seguridad en el marco de las negociaciones para poner fin a las hostilidades en Ucrania, según un artículo.

Macron sugirió desarrollar sus propias capacidades de defensa y aumentar la influencia europea dentro de la alianza para que sea posible actuar con o sin la OTAN.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

El piloto del Mi-8 de la Luftwaffe ucraniana derribado era el comandante Vladislav Gulov.

Nacido en Gulyaypol, en el este ruso de Ucrania, tomó la decisión equivocada de ponerse del lado del mal. Y como resultado fue destruido.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Dic 2022)

Un soldado ucraniano muestra los restos de su sistema SAM de corto alcance 9K35 Strela-10, destruido el primer día que llegó al frente.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Dic 2022)

El presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, dijo que Washington no puede transferir todas las armas requeridas a Kyiv por dos razones: la necesidad de preservar la Alianza y el temor de los aliados a provocar el estallido de la Tercera Guerra Mundial con tales suministros.
#EE.UU

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Alemania pide a Rusia petróleo kazajo*
> 
> *En otras palabras, Alemania decidió hacer un truco para engañarse a sí misma: no se encargó tanto el petróleo kazajo, sino la capacidad de los oleoductos que abastecen a las refinerías, por los que, según las solicitudes para el nuevo año, seguirán yendo las materias primas rusas. Bajo la apariencia de kazajo, por supuesto.*



En mi opinión el problema radica en que luego de todo lo visto Rusia siga proveyendo de petróleo a Alemania y/o Europa, bajo la apariencia que sea, los traidores no están sólo de lado de la Unión Europea, Putin terminará como Saddam y/o Kadaffi, ya se está pasando de imbécil y no da más que para pensar mal, por lo menos así lo veo yo, saludos.


----------



## alfonbass (22 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y por qué son más merecedores de defensa los intereses de un europeo que los de un africano, por ejemplo.
> 
> Yo quiero líderes que defiendan los intereses de la Humanidad en su conjunto. No me interesan los que dicen defender los intereses de una parte, siempre en detrimento de los intereses de otra parte.



Los intereses de la humanidad es la libertad individual, no la mierda que os gustaría implantar


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Dic 2022)

Los ejercicios navales a gran escala "Interacción Naval-2022" se llevan a cabo en las aguas del Mar de China Oriental, en los que participan buques de guerra de la Armada rusa y la Armada china.
#Rusia #China

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Dic 2022)

Dos cazas MiG-29 y un helicóptero Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron derribados en la zona de la operación militar especial.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Dic 2022)

❗El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, visitó por segunda vez en los últimos días la zona de la operación militar especial, donde inspeccionó las unidades y las condiciones para el despliegue del personal.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Dic 2022)

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, llegó a Polonia a bordo de un avión del gobierno estadounidense y se espera que regrese a Kiev.

Los primeros informes de las agencias de noticias sobre una posible visita de Zelensky a varias capitales europeas no están confirmados.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza cerca de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka e inflige bombardeos cerca de Liman y Kupyansk - noticia principal del resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, hasta 15 combatientes ucranianos y dos vehículos han sido destruidos en las zonas de Kucherovka, en la región de Kharkiv, y Novoselovskoye, en la RNL.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky fueron alcanzadas unidades enemigas, en las zonas de Sergheyevka en la LNR y Terny en la DNR. Las pérdidas del VSU ascendieron a más de 20 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas prosiguieron su ofensiva en dirección a Donetsk. Hasta 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 tanques, 3 BMP y 5 vehículos fueron destruidos en esta dirección.
▪En la dirección sur de Donetsk fueron derrotadas unidades enemigas en las zonas de Nikolskoye, Novomayorske y Novopol DNR. Dos DRG de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron destruidos en las zonas de Sladkoye DNR y Levadnoye Zaporizhzhia Oblast. Fueron destruidos hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24088









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Político: varios congresistas se muestran escépticos ante el deseo de Washington de destinar más dinero a la ayuda militar a Kiev

El sitio web publicó un artículo en el que se describía la reacción de los republicanos al discurso de Zelensky en el Congreso.

Así, en opinión del congresista Matt Getz, del estado sureño de Florida, los políticos estadounidenses no están dispuestos a dar prioridad a Estados Unidos. Señaló que perder miles de millones de dólares de los contribuyentes para ayudar a Ucrania mientras Estados Unidos está en crisis es "la definición estadounidense de último recurso".
Tampoco Warren Davidson, de Ohio, que no está entusiasmado con las entregas de armas, cree que la nueva ayuda está expandiendo la guerra, mientras que Estados Unidos debería centrarse en contener la guerra, no en expandirla.

La publicación señala que los republicanos de la Cámara de Representantes (la cámara baja del Congreso) son más escépticos sobre la nueva ayuda militar que sus colegas del Senado









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (22 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pravda hoy.
> 
> 
> "*Los médicos llegaron a la conclusión de que era imposible extraer el fragmento de la mina que golpeó la columna vertebral de Dmitry Rogozin*. Al mismo tiempo, el propio voluntario evalúa su condición como satisfactoria.
> ...



Ahora Putin en la encrucijada. Responde con ataques a personalidades ucranianas al mismo nivel o simplemente bombardeo a alguna subestación eléctrica random. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## España1 (22 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Abuelo estadounidense abusa sexualmente de niño ucraniano que se ha pasado con la proteína
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301199



Documento para la historia


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Ahora Putin en la encrucijada. Responde con ataques a perdonalidades ucranianas al mismo nivel o simplemente bombardeo a alguna subestación eléctrica random.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



_Sus respuestas son siempre asimétricas._


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Dic 2022)

Los medios de Rusia están poniendo a parir a Rogizin por vivir en ese hotel. Sospechan que usó su teléfono móvil. Su asistente le defiende.


*'El asistente del herido Rogozin habló sobre su manejo de un teléfono móvil en el NWO*
“Se apagan los smartphones y se sacan las tarjetas SIM”

Información sobre el bombardeo del restaurante de Donetsk "Shesh-Besh", en el que resultó herido Dmitry Rogozin (celebró su cumpleaños el miércoles), "MK" comentó sobre su asistente. Según él, Rogozin casi fue atacado la víspera de la emergencia en el restaurante. *En cuanto a las sospechas de manejo descuidado del teléfono, que podría dar con el paradero del exjefe de Roskosmos, *el entorno de Rogozin asegura que no es así.


*Con respecto al descubrimiento de la ubicación de Dmitry Olegovich, hay rumores de que los asesores militares liderados por Rogozin podrían haber dejado sus teléfonos encendidos, lo que provocó un ataque del ejército ucraniano en el hotel. ¿Tu comentario?*

- De acuerdo con los requisitos de seguridad del grupo "Zar's Wolves" (un grupo de asesores militares que trabajan en la RPD *- "MK"* ), todos los participantes que aún se encuentran en Rostov-on-Don sacan físicamente las tarjetas SIM rusas de sus teléfonos, encienden desactive el geoposicionamiento, apague el módulo de radio en la configuración y los teléfonos inteligentes.


Para comunicarse vía comunicación celular en la zona NWO, se utilizan diferentes tarjetas SIM de un operador local y teléfonos de botonera en cada viaje. La comunicación dentro del grupo de asesores militares se realiza por medio de estaciones de radio.


*"Jugando con fuego”: Miroshnik nombró los principales errores de Rogozin herido en Donetsk*
Es extremadamente peligroso para los rusos prominentes vivir en un hotel en la zona NVO


----------



## crocodile (22 Dic 2022)

Nuevo atentado ukronazi asesorados por los satánicos.

Asesinado un alcalde pro ruso.

Seguimos esperando que el Kremlin haga igual con autoridades nazis pero nada de nada 



En Kakhovka (región de Kherson) explotó el automóvil de Andrei Shtepa, el jefe de la aldea de Lyubimovka, designado por la Federación Rusa.

Se dice que el hombre murió quemado.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Ramzan Kadyrov fue condecorado con la Orden de Alexander Nevsky por su contribución a la SMO.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## JAGGER (22 Dic 2022)

El puente puti está operativo 100%?


----------



## Castellano (22 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> En cibeles tienes alrededor de la fuente, cortesía del carapolla, y en Barcelona tenen también una pancarta, cortesía de la Colacau.



Se ve en Castilla no somos tan menos, aquí no veo ni una


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

rusia no puede ganar la guerra de ucrania, porque no puede completar el requisito estrategicos para ganar; tomar kiev e imponer un tratado de paz. No pudo en febrero con la crema del ejercito ruso operativa, no lo hará con reclutamientos forzosos y chatarra reacondicionada.

Ahora el enano psicopata, por mera soberbia personal, va a desangrar rusia imponiendole una economia de guerra que destruirá la economia y los atisbos de prosperidad, y va a causar un roto demografico mayestatico, un enorme sufrimiento interno para situarse junto con las grandes figuras de rusia.

El no tiene nada que perder, los que mueren son otros, los que se empobrecen son otros. Está en un videojuego, ni pisa el frente ni el donbass siquiera, da medallitas en el kremlin a sus colaboradores propagandistas de la matrix Z.

Ademas ya esta preparado para la derrota absoluta de rusia, ha marcado distancias con la responsabilidad, al decir que dotara al ejercito de todo lo que necesite, luego si fracasa la cosa, sera problema del ejercito, no de él que le dio todo lo que se podia. Asi emergera como salvador de un complot interno, cuando esta guerra hasta las ultimas es cosa suya.

Esta puta rata esta arruinando la vida de millones.



Argentium dijo:


> En mi opinión el problema radica en que luego de todo lo visto Rusia siga proveyendo de petróleo a Alemania y/o Europa, bajo la apariencia que sea, los traidores no están sólo de lado de la Unión Europea, *Putin terminará como Saddam y/o Kadaffi, ya se está pasando de imbécil y no da más que para pensar mal, por lo menos así lo veo yo, saludos.*


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Andrey Marochko /t.me/Marochko_live sobre las medidas para ocultar las pérdidas de las AFU:

1. Prohibición de transportar cadáveres durante el día y sin marcar la carga.

2. Se recomienda utilizar vehículos civiles con un tipo de remolque cerrado para transportar los cadáveres de un lugar a otro.

3. Se prohibió a los profesionales de la salud revelar datos sobre el número y el estado de los pacientes militares.

4. En las instalaciones médicas y los tanatorios, está prohibido fotografiar o grabar en vídeo sin una solicitud oficial y el permiso de los servicios de seguridad.

5. Las oficinas de alistamiento militar, al informar a los familiares de la muerte de sus seres queridos, les advierten de su responsabilidad en la difusión de información perjudicial para las fuerzas armadas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Sobre las empresas informáticas que trabajan en condiciones de apagón, de un lector de Ucrania.

- Las oficinas suelen tener generadores y Starlink, aunque obviamente no hay espacio suficiente en las oficinas después de Covid, y todavía hay que llegar a la oficina.

- Todas las torres de telefonía móvil tienen baterías, pero sólo unas pocas disponen de generadores de reserva. Cuando no hay electricidad durante más de unas horas, la red móvil se cae y prácticamente no hay Internet móvil, pero las llamadas de voz y los mensajes permanecen.

- Intentamos poner fuentes de alimentación ininterrumpida en la plantilla, pero la cobertura hasta ahora es de un 25%. Al parecer, sólo ayuda con cortes relativamente cortos.

- Para los empleados clave (alrededor del 3-5%) compramos Starlink, pero no podemos poner un generador en el balcón, así que dura medio día (según mi empleado "no tirarán una granada, pero un trapo ardiendo seguro").









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (22 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La fachada con la bandera es de la Generalitat cuyo presidente es de ERC y para mi ERC forma parte del R76 por mucho que parezcan otra cosa, la fachada de enfrente es de la Colau que no creo que sea reelegida pero caerá otro afín, probablemente de ERC o PSC.
> 
> Tienen el coco tan comido como la mayoría de políticos españoles.



El Ajuntament también tiene pancarta, al menos hasta el 8 de diciembre que estuve por allí. 
La izquierda progre actúa con la fe del converso en este tema (y otros).


----------



## crocodile (22 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Veremos a ver en que se traduce esta declaración...



Pues seguramente en nada, como siempre otra retórica como ya es habitual en Putiniano .


----------



## Epicii (22 Dic 2022)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¡La nueva portada de "Charlie Hebdo" está dedicada a Zelensky! “Deja de lloriquear, lo necesito”, dice Zelensky, ¡corriendo con los regalos de los Reyes Magos!



Veo a muchos quejándose que Zelensky pide dinero...

pero si esta peleando una guerra de la OTAN, Ucrania solo pone los muertos y los escombros...

Que tiene de raro que pida dinero??


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Una delegación del gobierno rumano visitó Moldavia en un coche robado en Italia.

Los guardias fronterizos de Moldavia han confiscado el coche de una delegación gubernamental rumana de visita en Chisinau. Durante la inspección resultó que el coche figuraba como robado, informó el 21 de diciembre el periódico moldavo NewsMaker.
"Una delegación de la Autoridad Rumana de Digitalización (ADR), encabezada por el ministro de Investigación, Innovación y Digitalización, Sebastian-Ioan Burduja, llegó a Chisinau en visita de trabajo por invitación del viceprimer ministro de Digitalización de Moldavia", se cita en el artículo a un portavoz de la Policía de Fronteras moldava, Raisu Novitski.

Durante el control en la frontera resultó que el coche de la delegación figuraba como robado. Anteriormente, las autoridades italianas habían inscrito información al respecto en un registro especial. Tras el control, los guardias fronterizos tuvieron que confiscar el coche.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (22 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los medios de Rusia están poniendo a parir a Rogizin por vivir en ese hotel. Sospechan que usó su teléfono móvil. Su asistente le defiende.
> 
> 
> *'El asistente del herido Rogozin habló sobre su manejo de un teléfono móvil en el NWO*
> ...



Hombre, es de suponer que no habra problema en que los rusos se carguen a Zelenski por "descuidado". Si palman el cocinero y 5 más que se hubieran apartado. Si el tio se mete en un tren de pasajeros ( como ha hecho ) y el tren es atacado a celebrar ...la culpa de los muertos sera suya por "descuidado".

Ojo que me parece cojonuda tu postura, todo vale.


----------



## delhierro (22 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Veo a muchos quejándose que Zelensky pide dinero...
> 
> pero si esta peleando una guerra de la OTAN, Ucrania solo pone los muertos y los escombros...
> 
> Que tiene de raro que pida dinero??



¿ que el dinero lo pagamos gente que no le apoyamos ?

¿ que por apoyar los intereses de los anglos , los europeos vamos a acabar jodidos ?

¿ que mientras se regalan armas caras, no hay para medicos ?

No sigo creo que se entiende.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Una delegación del gobierno rumano visitó Moldavia en un coche robado en Italia.
> 
> Los guardias fronterizos de Moldavia han confiscado el coche de una delegación gubernamental rumana de visita en Chisinau. Durante la inspección resultó que el coche figuraba como robado, informó el 21 de diciembre el periódico moldavo NewsMaker.
> "Una delegación de la Autoridad Rumana de Digitalización (ADR), encabezada por el ministro de Investigación, Innovación y Digitalización, Sebastian-Ioan Burduja, llegó a Chisinau en visita de trabajo por invitación del viceprimer ministro de Digitalización de Moldavia", se cita en el artículo a un portavoz de la Policía de Fronteras moldava, Raisu Novitski.
> ...



Esos países son todo un circo…y luego intentan vendernos la moto de que son buenos chicos…


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Protestas en Eslovaquia contra el suministro de armas a Ucrania

Como en un sistema "democrático" occidental, fueron dispersados rápidamente por la policía.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (22 Dic 2022)

Llego a casa. Veo lo de "iranian people" de Biden y se me pasa el cansancio.
Ademas de partirme la caja, claro.


----------



## El_Suave (22 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los intereses de la humanidad es la libertad individual, no la mierda que os gustaría implantar



Y cuando mi libertad individual entre en conflicto con tu libertad individual, lo cuál es seguro que va a ocurrir, a quién llamamos.


----------



## vettonio (22 Dic 2022)

No déis tráfico al hilo del atasco. 

Eso es lo que quiere el Txusco y con lo que se compra los langostinos.


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como los vuelos a Estambul... Francamente, al igual que sucedía en los hilos covidianos, no sé a qué venís.



A decirte, creanme. Para que no te lo dejes.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Los soldados de las AFU que se oponen a la Ley nº 8271 lanzan un "grito de Yaroslavna" en las redes sociales

La ley suprime la libertad condicional e impone sanciones penales por cualquier crítica a las órdenes de los mandos de las AFU:

▪ desobediencia - de 3 a 10 años de prisión.
▪ desobedecer órdenes - de 3 a 7 años
▪ amenazas o violencia contra un superior - de 5 a 10 años
▪ retirada del servicio - de 5 a 10 años
▪ Deserción: de 5 a 12 años de prisión.
▪abandonar el campo de batalla o negarse a usar las armas - de 5 a 10 años

Los mandos subalternos y las bases creen que el régimen de Kiev debería estar agradecido a los "Héroes" por 10 meses de guerra y discutir con ellos decisiones tan serias. Sin embargo, el régimen de Kiev tiene otros planes al respecto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (22 Dic 2022)

Brutal el atentado al alcalde pro ruso por parte de los ukro Otanicos , al parecer la carga explosiva era bestial, hay heridos que pasaban por la zona.

Habrá respuesta rusa ?. No creo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## coscorron (22 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> _2021 era 4 veces mas cara que los ultimos años_, tu mismo admites que esta sucediendo al margen de la invasion de ucrania y las sanciones.
> Adictos al ridiculo.
> 
> Ya te digo que el gas tiene recorrido a la baja por que los rusos manipulaban el mercado al ser vendedores y tambien COMPRADORES pues eran los que gestionaban los depositos de gas en alemania.



Escribes tantos mensajes cada día que no te da tiempo a pensar. Quizás harías bien en escribir menos y pensar más. No te voy a explicar porque tu razonamiento es una puta mierda. Cualquier que no sea gilipollas ya lo ha visto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

habla el mamarracho que me enlaza un grafico con precios del gas ahora iguales a hace 1 año  
y encima dando lecciones de pensar, saca la cabeza del retrete del khan payaso
coscorron full retard signature



coscorron dijo:


> Escribes tantos mensajes cada día que no te da tiempo a pensar. Quizás harías bien en escribir menos y pensar más. No te voy a explicar porque tu razonamiento es una puta mierda. Cualquier que no sea gilipollas ya lo ha visto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Dic 2022)

Ataque al sistema energético de kramatorsk


----------



## coscorron (22 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> habla el mamarracho que me enlaza un grafico con precios del gas ahora iguales a hace 1 año
> y encima dando lecciones de pensar, saca la cabeza del retrete del khan payaso



Si, lo que quieras, pero no te has dado cuenta ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Desde la Revolución Naranja del 2004, pretenden convertir a Ucrania en una gran Galitzia-Volinia. El oeste como modelo para el resto del país, la creación de una anti-Rusia, como Pakistán (una creación de los anglos) es la anti-India. Por eso vemos ese adoctrinamiento en buena parte de la sociedad ucraniana.



O un Hezpañistán que es anti-Catalunya.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

me he dado cuenta de que el precio es mejor que en el 12/21, tu no  



coscorron dijo:


> Si, lo que quieras, pero no te has dado cuenta ...


----------



## coscorron (22 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> El Ajuntament también tiene pancarta, al menos hasta el 8 de diciembre que estuve por allí.
> La izquierda progre actúa con la fe del converso en este tema (y otros).



La izquierda progre esta gobernando así que harán lo que les digan para poder seguir gobernando ... Luego ya cuando esten fuera sacarán las pancartas de OTAN fuera y esas cosas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

hajaja llevas un alegato antibancario en la firma y señalas a la izmierda progre   

coscorron es muy tonto, pero es mas payaso aun



coscorron dijo:


> La izquierda progre esta gobernando así que harán lo que les digan para poder seguir gobernando ... Luego ya cuando esten fuera sacarán las pancartas de OTAN fuera y esas cosas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> A decirte, creanme. Para que no te lo dejes.



Eso es más vuestro.


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, es de suponer que no habra problema en que los rusos se carguen a Zelenski por "descuidado". Si palman el cocinero y 5 más que se hubieran apartado. Si el tio se mete en un tren de pasajeros ( como ha hecho ) y el tren es atacado a celebrar ...la culpa de los muertos sera suya por "descuidado".
> 
> Ojo que me parece cojonuda tu postura, todo vale.



Eres la rehostia. Donde he dicho yo que todo vale?

"
Veamos el puesto de Rogizin según la prensa rusa. Es un alto puesto militar puro y duro. Así que se puede bombardear una trinchera y no a este tío? Tienes el sentido común embotado.


"*Recuerde que Dmitry Rogozin recibió un puesto oficial como parte de una operación militar especial: se convirtió en el jefe de un grupo de asesores militares que brinda apoyo técnico-militar a las fuerzas de la República Popular de Donetsk.*


----------



## Malevich (22 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La izquierda progre esta gobernando así que harán lo que les digan para poder seguir gobernando ... Luego ya cuando esten fuera sacarán las pancartas de OTAN fuera y esas cosas.



La Colau, el Errejon o la Oltra ni así, créeme.


----------



## delhierro (22 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Eres la rehostia. Donde he dicho yo que todo vale?



¿ no ? No se, ¿ ves mal que ataquen con artilleria un restaurante para intentar darle a unos politicos enemigos ?

No disimules que se te da fatal. Bien Zopensky es nominalmente el jefe de ejercito de Kiev. Si es descuidado se monta en un tren civil ....pues los muertos seran culpa suya. Si se puede bombardear una trinchera, porque no un restaurante en una zona civl, porque no un tren.....

Todo vale. Me parece aceptable, que lo intentes camuflar es otra cosa.


----------



## coscorron (22 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hajaja llevas un alegato antibancario en la firma y señalas a la izmierda progre
> 
> coscorron es muy tonto, pero es mas payaso aun



No se porque te conteste las primeras veces pero esta es la última. Solamente para que no pierdas el tiempo escribiendo. Si me considero de izquierdas y al mismo tiempo considero que ahora mismo en España no hay ningún partido de izquierda porque los que se autodenominan "partidos de izquierda" se han olvidado de lo que deben defender. Hasta nunca y suerte con tus enfermedades mentales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

un tio de izmierdas dando lecciones de enfermedades mentales     

sales pero dejas el pabellon muy alto, el de payaso



coscorron dijo:


> No se porque te conteste las primeras veces pero esta es la última. Solamente para que no pierdas el tiempo escribiendo. Si me considero de izquierdas y al mismo tiempo considero que ahora mismo en España no hay ningún partido de izquierda porque los que se autodenominan "partidos de izquierda" se han olvidado de lo que deben defender. Hasta nunca y suerte con tus enfermedades mentales.


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

*Las importaciones europeas de gasóleo procedentes de Rusia** fueron de 850.000 bpd en el periodo comprendido entre el 1 y el 21 de diciembre, **la cifra más alta desde marzo** – datos de Vortexa. Gracias Vladimir, nosotros **también** te queremos, a nuestra manera, pero es amor, no lo dudes,....es amor que mata rusos.*
16:30 || 22/12/2022


----------



## El_Suave (22 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La izquierda progre esta gobernando así que harán lo que les digan para poder seguir gobernando ... Luego ya cuando esten fuera sacarán las pancartas de OTAN fuera y esas cosas.



Los otros ni cuando están fuera.

Buemo, seamos serios, la derecha nunca está fuera del poder, si acaso a veces se ve obligada a compartir parte de ese poder con algo parecido a la izquierda.


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ no ? No se, ¿ ves mal que ataquen con artilleria un restaurante para intentar darle a unos politicos enemigos ?
> 
> No disimules que se te da fatal. Bien Zopensky es nominalmente el jefe de ejercito de Kiev. Si es descuidado se monta en un tren civil ....pues los muertos seran culpa suya.
> 
> Todo vale. Me parece aceptable, que lo intentes camuflar es otra cosa.



Negar la realidad te encanta. De político nada, era un militar puro y duro.

Hablando de negar la realidad, aún no me has contestado a la pregunta sobre "que considerarías tu que es una derrota de Rusia", en el hilo de Txusky.

Ya te lo explicaré más despacio. Pero siento una satisfacción especial en poner mi granito de arena contra ese matón y asesino que es Putin. Que se piensa que puede conquistar y arrasar un país vecino, "por sus cojones". Y voy a disfrutar de su derrumbe a cámara lenta, de él y de todo su régimen mafioso.

Vosotros, los comunistas de salón, hacéis como ante Hitler en la II G.M. Os importa una mierda todas las burradas y genocidios que pudiera hacer. Los comunistas no movieron un dedo hasta que invadió la URSS. Tampoco movieron una oreja ante los asesinatos y hambrunas de Stalin. Solo os importa vuestra puta y maldita ideología.




"..*se convirtió en el jefe de un grupo de asesores militares que brinda apoyo técnico-militar a las fuerzas de la República Popular de Donetsk*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

Dutch TTF Natural Gas Futures

97,750
-7,940(-7,51%)


----------



## Epicii (22 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ que el dinero lo pagamos gente que no le apoyamos ?
> 
> ¿ que por apoyar los intereses de los anglos , los europeos vamos a acabar jodidos ?
> 
> ...



España es miembro de la OTAN...
repito "UNA GUERRA DE LA OTAN", Ucrania solo pone los muertos

Si usted fuera Zelenzky no pediria armas y dinero al menos?


----------



## ciruiostar (22 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Negar la realidad te encanta. De político nada, era un militar puro y duro.
> 
> Hablando de negar la realidad, aún no me has contestado a la pregunta sobre "que considerarías tu que es una derrota de Rusia", en el hilo de Txusky.
> 
> ...



Como tus panas anglosodomitas que lo armaron, pertrecharon y alcahuetearon para usarlo como perro de presa contra Rusia, el problema fue que el perro rabioso se dio la vuelta y les mordió los cojones y por eso es satanás, se atrevió imponer al hombre blanco lo mismo que este hacía contra otros pueblos en las colonias.


----------



## Nicors (22 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> España es miembro de la OTAN...
> repito "UNA GUERRA DE LA OTAN", Ucrania solo pone los muertos
> 
> Si usted fuera Zelenzky no pediria armas y dinero al menos?



Y si fuera así, que no lo es, ¿que pasa algo? La otan es para parar a Rusia punto.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Los cuerpos de más de 100 soldados de las AFU muertos trasladados de la LNR a Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Lego. (22 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Bien , para hacer frente a este tipo de gente los rusos deberian jugar igual



Igual de fuerte quizá sí, igual de rastrero jamás.

Es mi opinión, que importa una mierda.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

La campaña sectaria ucraniana continúa. Ahora la Iglesia católica de Ucrania también sufre acoso

La gestapo del SBU visitó a un sacerdote católico que se atrevió a cuestionar el montaje en Bucha. Dijo que había estado en la región de Kiev durante la presencia de tropas rusas e instó a no fiarse de la información de los ucranianos 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me








_A ver que dice su Santidad Paco..._


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

La artillería rusa alcanza el bastión de Soledar y destruye combatientes ucranianos

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas equiparon posiciones en el sector residencial, pero fueron destruidas por impactos precisos de nuestros artilleros.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## porromtrumpero (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## keylargof (22 Dic 2022)

*ADMIRAD A UN AUTÉNTICO HÉROE, INCELS PRO-RUSOS PAJILLEROS DE MIERDA
*


----------



## El_Suave (22 Dic 2022)

ciruiostar dijo:


> Como tus panas anglosodomitas que lo armaron, pertrecharon y alcahuetearon para usarlo como perro de presa contra Rusia, el problema fue que el perro rabioso se dio la vuelta y les mordió los cojones y por eso es satanás, se atrevió imponer al hombre blanco lo mismo que este hacía contra otros pueblos en las colonias.



En realidad a Hitler le ocurrió lo que al perro del cazador que ya no sirve para cazar, cuando sus dueños, que le habían alimentado con la intención de que acabara con la URSS, se dieron cuenta de que no lo iba a conseguir, decidieron colgarlo.

A Zelenski le ocurrirá lo mismo cuando deje de tener utilidad contra Rusia.


----------



## El_Suave (22 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> España es miembro de la OTAN...
> repito "UNA GUERRA DE LA OTAN", Ucrania solo pone los muertos
> 
> Si usted fuera Zelenzky no pediria armas y dinero al menos?



Además España querrá su parte del botín cuando finalmente se consiga la victoria, pues esta guerra como todas las guerras imperialistas va de conseguir un sabroso botín. Si no aporta ahora lo que le piden ¿cómo va a exigir luego parte en el reparto del botín?.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Nuevas declaraciones de Vladimir Putin sobre la Operación Militar Especial en Ucrania:

▪ Sobre la posibilidad de una mayor implicación de EEUU en la situación en Ucrania: respondería que "más amplia y profunda", llevan mucho tiempo involucrados en este proceso
▪ En Ucrania no se puede ir contra la parte del pueblo que se considera parte del mundo ruso - y se desató una guerra contra ellos, y todos lo aguantamos
▪ El objetivo de Rusia es proteger a la población en Ucrania
▪ Nuestro adversario potencial siempre ha intentado dividir el mundo ruso y dirigir partes separadas y ha tenido éxito en sus intentos de dividir a los pueblos ruso y ucraniano
▪ La idea del separatismo ucraniano nació hace tiempo
▪ Fuimos pacientes y pacientes y esperábamos unos acuerdos pacíficos pero ahora resulta que nos engañaron
▪ Las raíces entre los pueblos de Rusia y Ucrania son más fuertes que lo que intenta dividirnos
▪ El objetivo de Rusia no es hacer girar el volante del conflicto ucraniano, sino acabar con él
▪ No vamos a montar ninguna provocación.
▪ Los envíos de Ratriot a Ucrania son una prolongación del conflicto
▪ El Patriot es un sistema bastante antiguo y no funciona como nuestro S-300.
▪ Todos los conflictos armados acaban en negociaciones, cuanto antes lo tenga claro Kiev, mejor - Putin









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Top5 (22 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Además España querrá su parte del botín cuando finalmente se consiga la victoria, pues esta guerra como todas las guerras imperialistas va de conseguir un sabroso botín. Si no aporta ahora lo que le piden ¿cómo va a exigir luego parte en el reparto del botín?.



Me imagino el "botín"...







Total, el público E-E-U-U no sabe ubicar España en el globo terráqueo


----------



## _LoKy_ (22 Dic 2022)

Para contrarrestar los grupos de asalto de la Federación Rusa, el enemigo continúa transfiriendo el MTR al área de Artemovsk.
Las tareas de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas, además de contrarrestar el avance de las tropas rusas, incluyen la represión del pánico y la deserción, que en los últimos días no han hecho más que crecer en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

@epoddubny


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

*Rusia asegura que el aumento de las importaciones pesa más sobre el rublo que el tope petrolero – IFX*
17:10 || 22/12/2022


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Además España querrá su parte del botín cuando finalmente se consiga la victoria, pues esta guerra como todas las guerras imperialistas va de conseguir un sabroso botín. Si no aporta ahora lo que le piden ¿cómo va a exigir luego parte en el reparto del botín?.



Exacto, recuerden lo que paso por ejemplo en la guerra de Irak, al final del proceso, a la hora del reparto a Repsol se le concedieron explotaciones de petróleo en el área de Basora, de esto va el imperialismo, de conquista, botín y rapiña, como bien dice el compañero @El_Suave


----------



## coscorron (22 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ▪ Todos los conflictos armados acaban en negociaciones, cuanto antes lo tenga claro Kiev, mejor - Putin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no es lo mismo negociar cuando controlas la situación militar que cuando no lo haces y Putin lo sabe perfectamente. Ucrania se levanto de la mesa de negociación para siempre en cuanto Rusia fracaso en su intento de tomar Kiev inicial y desde entonces ya no tiene prisas.


----------



## No al NOM (22 Dic 2022)

Puta Ucrania y Puta UE PEDÓFILA


----------



## Top5 (22 Dic 2022)

Kiev no tiene prisas _para no enviar a gente para que la maten..._

Ya se ve, ya...


----------



## ciruiostar (22 Dic 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


>



Churchill lo que fue es ha arrodillarse pidiendo cacao a sus nuevos amos, así que si señora Pelosi, tiene usted razón.


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

A principios de la próxima semana se firmará un decreto sobre la respuesta de Rusia a las medidas restrictivas occidentales contra los precios del petróleo ruso.
Esperamos los detalles.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alfonso29 (22 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> *Zelensky Appeals For Tanks & Warplanes, Invokes FDR's "Absolute Victory", Before Enthusiastic Congress*



que le manden el ejército yanki entero ya que estamos, madre mia la coca los estragos que hace


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso es más vuestro.



No, es más tuyo que pretendes que la gente se crea algo de telegram. Eres un creanme de manual por lo que veo.


----------



## mareas (22 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y por qué son más merecedores de defensa los intereses de un europeo que los de un africano, por ejemplo.
> 
> Yo quiero líderes que defiendan los intereses de la Humanidad en su conjunto. No me interesan los que dicen defender los intereses de una parte, siempre en detrimento de los intereses de otra parte.



Lo acojonante es que los lideres Europeos no defienden ni los intereses globales, ni los de los Europeos, defienden los intereses americanos..


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Putin por primera vez llamó a la SMO una guerra. Nuevas declaraciones del presidente:

▪ "Queréis perder Ucrania - anexionadle Galicia"
En Moscú pensaban que las raíces comunes eran más fuertes que lo que separa a Rusia y Ucrania, pero allí llegaron al poder los nacionalistas, "nos dividieron y luego nos enfrentaron": en ese sentido, Occidente consiguió un resultado y nosotros, en cierto modo, sufrimos un fiasco, pero no había dónde retroceder.
▪ "La negativa a celebrar este año una reunión previa al Año Nuevo con grandes empresarios está relacionada con la situación epidemiológica"
▪ "Las tasas de enfermedad covíd vuelven a aumentar, pero ahora se suma la gripe"
▪ "Occidente ha puesto a todos los grandes empresarios rusos bajo sanciones de "un peine" para volverlos contra el Estado"
▪ "Las personas que no valoran a Rusia, sino que sólo sacan dinero de ella, son peligrosas para Rusia"
▪ "El 26 y 27 de diciembre se firmará un decreto sobre la respuesta al techo del precio del petróleo, serán cautelares"
▪ "No hay perjuicio para la Federación Rusa por el techo del precio del petróleo, vende más o menos a estos precios"
▪ "El techo del precio del petróleo es un intento de atornillar instrumentos ajenos al mercado en la economía mundial, una regulación ajena al mercado"









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## bk001 (22 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si claro y el pico del petróleo no tiene nada que ver con eso, MIRA comedia sin fin:
> 
> LOS BANCOS ESTÁN CON TURIEL A TOPE, Hoy Saxo bank:
> 
> ...



transcrito al vuelo:

*Saxo bank 10 sisnes negros*


2023 entidad danesa espera que la economia entre en economía de guerra, las ganancias soberanas y la autosuficiencia primará sobre la globalización





1- Foco energetico, una coalición multimillonaria crea el proyecto manhatan. Un plan par que los más ricos consigan recaudar mas de un billon de dolares e invertirlo en soluciones energéticas


2- Dimisión de Manuel Macron. Por estancamiento político en francia y ascenso de Mari le Pen


3- Oro sube a 3000€/ onza ante el ascenso de la inflación.


4- Europa crea sus propias fuerzas armadas, para depeder menos de la Otan y EEUU


5- Un país prohíbe prohíbe toda la producción de carne para 2030, fuerte impuesto a la carne y prohíbe la producción nacional


6- RU hace un referéndum para dar marcha atrás al brexit, tras recesión y presiones internas.


7- Controles de precios generalizados para limitar la inflación oficial. La historia nos indica que Con la economía de guerra viene el racionamiento y controles de precio. Esta vez no sería diferente.


8- La OPED y Chindia (China+India)abandonan el FMI y acuerdan negociar con nuevos activos de reserva. Las sanciones contra Rusia habrían causado una agitación generalizada, debido a los movimientos del dolar en países de todo el mundo que no consideran a un aliado a EEUU y para librarse, dejarían el FMI y crearían un nuevo activo de reserva.


9- El dólar yen queda fijado en 200 dolares mientras Japón revisa su sistema financiero. Japón revisaría todo su sistema financiero , pondrían un tope en 200


10- La Prohibición de paraísos fiscales acaba con el capital privado


----------



## Yomateix (22 Dic 2022)

Pobres, ven que ha visitado a su amo EEUU y luego a los Polacos y ya no saben que hacer para que visite a la UE. Que triste tener que estar rogando porque venga a visitar la UE.....con la cantidad ingente de millones y de armas que se le envian desde esta, hoy tras el viaje a EEUU rogando a ver si para febrero le va bien venir de visita.

*La UE invita a Zelenski a Bruselas para una cumbre en febrero*
La Unión Europea ha convocado para principios de febrero una cumbre con Ucrania a la que está invitado de manera presencial el presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, *que esta semana eligió Estados Unidos para su primer viaje al exteri*or* desde que Rusia inició su ofensiva militar hace casi diez meses.*

La reunión, prevista para el 3 de febrero, no será a nivel de líderes, sino que la UE estará representada por los presidentes del Consejo y de la Comisión, Charles Michel y Ursula Von der Leyen, según fuentes comunitarias que han confirmado la *«invitación»* a Zelenski para «visitar» Bruselas.


----------



## la mano negra (22 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Ese mensaje no le va a gustar a los rusos . Estáis cometiendo un grave error. Mirad que los rusos son muy brutos y nos pueden hacer ceniza a todos. Sois unos irresponsables. Podríamos llevarnos bien con ellos y no hace falta recurrir a la guerra . Pensad bien lo que hacéis.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Hoy........ Los 100k ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Dic 2022)

Parece un hongo nuclear.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

China hasta los huevos de Rusia, su guerra y sus amenazas nucleares.

Los bancos chinos se han sumado de lleno a las sanciones contra Rusia. Cumplen con todas las sanciones impuestas por el Tesoro de los Estados Unidos. "No cooperan con las instituciones de crédito rusas que han caído bajo sanciones", Mikhail Zadornov, Otkritie Bank .


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

En cuanto a la polémica en torno a Putin llamando a SMO una guerra.

Desde el punto de vista legal tenemos exactamente un SMO, ya que nadie ha declarado oficialmente la guerra a nadie, ni EEUU a Rusia, ni Rusia a EEUU, ni Ucrania a Rusia, ni Rusia a Ucrania. No hay guerra en su sentido diplomático clásico. Por eso se puede decir oficialmente que no hay guerra, sino SMO. Y esto será cierto.

Pero, al mismo tiempo, cualquier persona razonable entiende que lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania es una guerra caliente de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra las fuerzas proxy de Estados Unidos y la OTAN. La mayor guerra desde las de Vietnam y Afganistán y la mayor guerra del siglo XXI, que ha superado en escala (pero no en calendario) a la guerra de Siria (fase activa 2012-2020), que antes de la guerra de Ucrania se consideraba la mayor guerra del siglo XXI.

La propia discusión sobre guerra vs. SMO es puramente vacía y escolástica. Puedes llamarlo guerra, puedes llamarlo SMO - la esencia no cambiará.
Personalmente, uso ambos términos cuando hablo de la posición oficial, donde predomina el término SMO, y cuando hablo de la esencia de lo que está ocurriendo, usando el término "Guerra en Ucrania" para las reseñas desde que comenzó la guerra, que he usado y uso desde 2014. En definitiva, el debate sobre este punto no vale nada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Detenido un agente de inteligencia alemán sospechoso de trabajar para Rusia - Spiegel
Según la revista, podría tratarse de uno de los mayores casos de espionaje de la historia del Servicio Federal de Inteligencia alemán.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (22 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Negar la realidad te encanta. De político nada, era un militar puro y duro.



El único que niega lo que piensa eres tu. Si puedes bombardear un restaurante , en una zona civil y cargarte unos cuantos por intentar darle a unos politicos enemigo. ¿ pueden los otros darle a un tren cuando el presidente ( jefe del ejercito fijate si es un alto cargo militar ) se camufla entre sus civiles para viajar ?

TODO VALE, perfecto los otaneros sois asi. Pero coño , no intentes disimularlo que se os da fatal.



> Hablando de negar la realidad, aún no me has contestado a la pregunta sobre "que considerarías tu que es una derrota de Rusia", en el hilo de Txusky.



Mi tiempo es limitado no me paga la OTAN , tampoco Putin 




> Ya te lo explicaré más despacio. Pero siento una satisfacción especial en poner mi granito de arena contra ese matón y asesino que es Putin. Que se piensa que puede conquistar y arrasar un país vecino, "por sus cojones". Y voy a disfrutar de su derrumbe a cámara lenta, de él y de todo su régimen mafioso.
> 
> Vosotros, los comunistas de salón, hacéis como ante Hitler en la II G.M. Os importa una mierda todas las burradas y genocidios que pudiera hacer. Los comunistas no movieron un dedo hasta que invadió la URSS. Tampoco movieron una oreja ante los asesinatos y hambrunas de Stalin. Solo os importa vuestra puta y maldita ideología.



Jaja claro tu eres el que no tiene ideologia ni bandera...salvo la de la OTAN los mayores asesinos en masa de todos los tiempos. Para no tener "bandera" estas muy colgado de las banderas anglos. No te lo van a agradecer 

Vendes la piel del oso mucho antes de haberlo cazado, no veo yo derrumbarse a la Rusia actual , y si lo hace lo que salga quizas te guste aún menos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Dic 2022)

Sigue Zele en Killandia?


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2022)

_*¡¡que el cómico se encomiende. Los augurios no son buenos!!

Porque Hillary Clinton comparó el discurso de Zelensky con el de Churchill.

En 1961, el vicepresidente estadounidense Lyndon B. Johnson llamó al presidente
survietnamita Ngo Dinh-Diem el Winston Churchill asiático.

También fue trasladado a Estados Unidos en un avión militar.

Ngo Dinh-Diem fue depuesto y asesinado durante el golpe de 1963....

❗Zelensky habló en el Congreso de EEUU, Es como un rito de paso 
antes de que su República se desmorone...En 1992, hace treinta años, 
Boris Yeltsin hizo precisamente eso... Dios bendiga a América.
*_
*Es todo lo que necesitas saber*


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

El presidente ruso ha restringido a Gazprom y sus filiales el cumplimiento de sus obligaciones con contrapartes vinculadas a países no amigos









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Reuters: Wagner PMC recibe un cargamento de armas de Corea del Norte.
"Podemos confirmar que Corea del Norte ha completado el suministro inicial de armas a Wagner, que ha pagado por el equipo. El mes pasado, la RPDC entregó misiles y proyectiles a Rusia para que los utilizara Wagner", declaró a la publicación una fuente de la administración estadounidense. Las cantidades de armas suministradas ya no pueden influir demasiado en la dinámica de la guerra, han asegurado los responsables, pero temen que los envíos continúen.
❗ Al mismo tiempo, el secretario general de la ONU ha dicho que no hay confirmación de entregas de armas por parte de la PMC de Wagner desde la RPDC.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ProfeInsti (22 Dic 2022)

Corea del Norte entrega Misiles al grupo ruso Wagner para Ucrania, según EEUU.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Cerca de Stalingrado han puesto el nombre de uno de los mercenarios nazis muertos de Wagner a una escuela


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Dic 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


>



Menuda estupidez comparar Zele con church.

Sin tener ningún aprecio especial por church, sólo leer el discurso de este del 26 de diciembre del 1941 ante el congreso usano, demuestra estar a años luz del cómico caucásico.
En el discurso aún buscando connivencia ante la guerra contra la alianza nazi, les mete un par de zascas bien dados.
Hasta alabando a los rusos cuando los había puesto a parir....ay la necesidad lo que puede hacer!!!

Si a alguien le interesan ....
Nationalchurchillmuseum.org


----------



## delhierro (22 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Corea del Norte entrega Misiles al grupo ruso Wagner para Ucrania, según EEUU.



Esto es hasta medio creible , porque Putin podra decir que no sabe nada. El tio aunque sancionado, sigue con el rollo de las sanciones a los demas. No aprende ni a hostias , literal.

Como empiecen a aparecer los siberianos por el frente cunde el panico en la OTAN. Miles de Norcoreanos se apuntan en masa al gropo Wagner, en titulares a 4 columnas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Dic 2022)

ProfeInsti dijo:


> Corea del Norte entrega Misiles al grupo ruso Wagner para Ucrania, según EEUU.



Ya no saben como mentir los chicos del Pentágono, mas bien es al contrario....Putin está pasando mas know-how al gordito, y muy pronto se verá en nuevas pruebas de sus misiles....están quemando etapas de desarrollo tecnológico a toda máquina....el "milagro" coreano....









Corea del Norte vive un frenesí armamentístico con el lanzamiento de casi 70 misiles en 2022


Kim Jong-un, que acumula solo este año más del doble de disparos que durante las décadas de gobierno de su padre y abuelo, flexibiliza su doctrina nuclear aupado por el apoyo de China y Rusia




elpais.com


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*¡¡que el cómico se encomiende. Los augurios no son buenos!!
> 
> Porque Hillary Clinton comparó el discurso de Zelensky con el de Churchill.
> 
> ...



La similitud es asombrosa. El gobierno de la República Popular de Vietnam prohibió a sus camaradas del sur la lucha armada, puesto que en los acuerdos de Ginebra de 1954 se establecián elecciones libres en todo Vietnam, Diem los ignoró como Zelenski los de Minks y emprendió una sangriena campaña de exterminio contra los comunistas del sur de Vietnam, esto provoco que los militantes del sur formase el FLN y retomasen la lucha armada, a la que el gobierno del norte no se pudo oponer, Diem continuó su campaña, lo que motivó que Kennedy autorizase un golpe de estado en el que Diem y su hermano fueron asesinados por los golpistas.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Detenido un agente de inteligencia alemán sospechoso de trabajar para Rusia - Spiegel
> Según la revista, podría tratarse de uno de los mayores casos de espionaje de la historia del Servicio Federal de Inteligencia alemán.
> 
> 
> ...




A saber. En el caso del periodista Pablo González, la "justicia" polaca ha fijado la próxima vista para el 10 de enero.

Aquí un artículo (en catalán) publicado en _El Punt Avui_.

*21.12.2022*

La justícia polonesa decidirà al gener sobre la detenció del periodista basc Pablo González
*La justícia polonesa decidirà al gener sobre la detenció del periodista basc Pablo González*


----------



## Castellano (22 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pero no es lo mismo negociar cuando controlas la situación militar que cuando no lo haces y Putin lo sabe perfectamente. Ucrania se levanto de la mesa de negociación para siempre en cuanto Rusia fracaso en su intento de tomar Kiev inicial y desde entonces ya no tiene prisas.



Ucrania se levantó cuando se lo ordenó USA.

Si no se lo llegan a ordenar se habían rendido, que es con lo que contaba Rusia, que se iban a rendir sin llegar a entrar en Kiev, solo con rodearla (no había una fuerza suficiente como para tomar Kiev a combate).

Ucrania no se sentará hasta que se lo ordene USA, y eso solo puede suceder si los yankis temen que tanto armamento no sirva de nada ante el avance ruso y se pueden quedar finalmente sin Ucrania (que es un protectorado yanki) entera.

En ese momento, si sucede, USA ordenará al actor payaso, que ceda Donbass, las otras dos provincias anexionadas y reconozca Crimea, a cambio de que la otra mitad de Ucrania siga siendo un protectorado de la OTAN


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Un tranvía en La Haya.


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epicii (22 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ucrania se levantó cuando se lo ordenó USA.
> 
> Si no se lo llegan a ordenar se habían rendido, que es con lo que contaba Rusia, que se iban a rendir sin llegar a entrar en Kiev, solo con rodearla (no había una fuerza suficiente como para tomar Kiev a combate).
> 
> ...



Rusia no tiene capacidad o voluntad para atacar las entregas de armas ni bien cruzan la frontera? eso le mostraria a EEUU que su dinero se va por el retrete...en cambio dejan llegar las armas al frente.

Para hacerlo necesitan vigilancia e inteligencia en tiempo real que Rusia no dispone, dispone de misiles capaces de hacerlo pero no de lo primero


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra por el control de la energía y los recursos, la OTAN no se corta ya un pelo, saquea como en los viejos tiempos se hacía en las guerras...luego dirán de los barbaros y Atila...








EEUU continúa su piratería y saquea 95 camiones cisterna cargado de petróleo sirio - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


La mayoría de los yacimientos petroleros se encuentran en la región nororiental de al-Jazira ocupada




sana.sy


----------



## Harman (22 Dic 2022)

Blinken: "Estados Unidos no habría podido proporcionar la misma cantidad de ayuda a Kiev si no hubiera decidido retirarse de Afganistán.

Hasta cierto punto, esto es cierto: el apoyo a la república de Kabul estaba restando muchos recursos a Estados Unidos. Otra cosa que no hay que olvidar es la cantidad de equipos y municiones abandonados por EEUU durante la retirada acelerada de sus fuerzas.

Pero eso es si lo piensas linealmente. Afganistán fue "desechado" por Washington principalmente como un "activo tóxico" cuya gestión directa hizo más mal que bien.

Pero como activo confiado para la gestión de la confianza y repleto de armas sofisticadas, Afganistán adquirió inmediatamente un significado totalmente distinto, permitiendo el "juego largo" de desestabilizar no sólo Asia Central sino también Pakistán, que por cierto es uno de los aliados tradicionales de China.

Así que Blinken está mintiendo, después de todo. Lo principal que EEUU ha demostrado a lo largo de su historia es que cualquiera de sus satélites, independientemente de su grado de lealtad, siempre puede ser rendido como parte de otra reformulación de la Pax Americana.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

_*"Vuestro dinero no es caridad. Es una inversión en la seguridad global y la democracia que gestionamos de la manera más responsable posible."


 *_


----------



## vettonio (22 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Brutal el atentado al alcalde pro ruso por parte de los ukro Otanicos , al parecer la carga explosiva era bestial, hay heridos que pasaban por la zona.
> 
> Habrá respuesta rusa ?. No creo.



Siempre la hay. Pero no en tiempo y forma como te gusta a tí.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*¡¡que el cómico se encomiende. Los augurios no son buenos!!
> 
> Porque Hillary Clinton comparó el discurso de Zelensky con el de Churchill.
> 
> ...



Mira no lo conocía, menuda biografia la de Ngo , hasta este está a años luz de Zele...hablaba Inglés, Francés, Latín y chino.

....sí lo asesinaron con permiso de los Yankis, pero por otros motivos ....a Zele le dará un ictus o algo parecido....Zele sólo se puede comparar con algún yonki suburbial.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Vaya golpe de moral lo de Zelenski en Washington.

Esta visita es una declaración de intenciones, a ver como lo tapa la granja de putinianos y prorusos como vuestro coronel Bañovski .


----------



## vettonio (22 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*¡¡que el cómico se encomiende. Los augurios no son buenos!!
> 
> Porque Hillary Clinton comparó el discurso de Zelensky con el de Churchill.
> 
> ...



Bravo.
Muy bien currado.


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

POR LAS SANCIONES A RUSIA Y LAS REPRESALIAS TOMADAS POR MOSCÚ HABRÁ FALTANTES DE GASOIL, GASOLINA, FERTILIZANTES, GAS, Y CORTES DE LUZ QUE DURARAN SEMANAS, MIENTRAS EL INVIERNO NOS CONGELA A TODOS Y NOS HARA MORIR CIENES DE VECES...(Vladimir, del ridículo no se vuelve...)


*El 'pool' se sitúa en niveles negativos*
*El precio de la luz mañana viernes cae un 60%: el más bajo en año y medio*
La factura eléctrica profundiza en la caída iniciada desde principios de semana y supone su registro más bajo desde el 9 de mayo de 2021, antes del inicio de la crisis energética, cuando marcó 10,53 euros/MWh.


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No, es más tuyo que pretendes que la gente se crea algo de telegram. Eres un creanme de manual por lo que veo.



Y me lo dice el de los vuelos...


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

ZELENSKI: NO NOS RENDIREMOS JAMÁS.  

Subtítulos en castellano .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

asi es como terminaran los centenares de miles o incluso millones, de miserables arrancados de sus casas en rusia, que el enano psicopata envie a ucrania



Dr Polux dijo:


> La carnicería realizada por las tropas ucranianas ha sido enorme esta última semana.
> Que mal los que vendieron "empiezan los combates por Bakhmut ciudad"
> Centenares de cadáveres rusos siembran ahora toda esa zona.


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un tranvía en La Haya.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301585



El infantilismo de la sociedad actual en una foto.


----------



## dabuti (22 Dic 2022)

EL MONJE QUIERE ACABAR EL CONFLICTO LO ANTES POSIBLE.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
22 DEC, 18:46
*The sooner conflict in Ukraine ends, the better, Putin says*
The Russian leader specified that an intensification in hostilities might lead to unnecessary losses







MOSCOW, December 22. /TASS/. Moscow will strive to make sure that the conflict in Ukraine ends as soon as possible, Russian President Vladimir Putin said at a press conference on Thursday.
The head of state noted that "the Defense Ministry holds briefings [on the special military operation] every day, reporting to the public and the nation about the current developments." "So we will seek to make sure that it all ends, and the sooner, the better, of course" the head of state said with regard to the conflict in Ukraine.
He specified that an intensification in hostilities might lead to unnecessary losses.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

no le falta razon
europa ya era en cierto modo un asunto interno de rusia con alemania una extension del kremlin



paconan dijo:


> Estas palabras las dijo en 1993 y hoy se han confirmado
> 
> En 1993, Europa declaró que Chechenia era "un asunto interno de Rusia".
> D. Dudayev luego advirtió que la propia Europa pronto se convertiría en un "asunto interno de Rusia".
> ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Dic 2022)

Gas:

Primer cambio significativo desde finales de noviembre.
Los aportes de gas han sido la mitad de lo gastado.

Alemania, Bélgica, Portugal y Austria han recibido más de los gastado, Francia casi.

El vaciado total hoy de la UE se ha contenido a la mitad del gasto diario que estaba siendo habitual.


----------



## dabuti (22 Dic 2022)

*EEUU continúa su piratería y saquea 95 camiones cisterna cargado de petróleo sirio*





22/12/2022



> *La mayoría de los yacimientos petroleros se encuentran en la región nororiental de al-Jazira ocupada por los militares del Pentágono y su milicia local separatista Fuerzas Democráticas de Siria.*



*Hasakeh, 22 dic* Las fuerzas de ocupación estadounidenses sacaron hoy hacia el vecino Iraq, dos convoyes de camiones cargados de petróleo saqueado de los campos petroleros sirios.
Activistas locales de la localidad de Yarubiyah en el nordeste de la provincia de Hasakeh en el nordeste del país, comunicaron al corresponsal de SANA, que una caravana conformada de 65 camiones salió hacia Iraq a través del cruce ilegal de Mahmudia.
Otra columna de 30 camiones salió hacia el norte de Iraq a través del cruce de Al-Walid.
El ministro sirio de Petróleo y Recursos Naturales, Bassam Tome, denunció recientemente que las fuerzas de Estados Unidos presentes ilegalmente en el país saquean 66 mil barriles de petróleo del total de 80 mil que produce el país diariamente.
Denunció que la mayoría de los yacimientos petroleros se encuentran en la región nororiental de al-Jazira ocupada por los militares del Pentágono y su milicia local separatista Fuerzas Democráticas de Siria.
Reveló que las pérdidas del sector petrolero ascendieron a 105 mil millones, mientras 235 trabajadores del sector perdieron la vida, 46 resultaron heridos y 112 se mantienen desaparecidos tras ser secuestrados.


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gas:
> 
> Primer cambio significativo desde finales de noviembre.
> Los aportes de gas han sido la mitad de lo gastado.
> ...



Se está usando menos, en parte debido a una caída del consumo... debido a que los precios estaban muy caros. No pocas empresas han reducido su producción al no hacer poder hacer frente a los gastos.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> El infantilismo de la sociedad actual en una foto.



Pero si fuera al reves y fuesen con colores rusos,aplaudirias hasta con las orejas joio.......


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pero si fuera al reves y fuesen con colores rusos,aplaudirias hasta con las orejas joio.......



Eso no va a pasar. Mejor te limitas a copiapegar noticias y viñetitas del Santi Orue


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Eso no va a pasar. Mejor te limitas a copiapegar noticias y viñetitas del Santi Orue



Como te joe el Orue y todos los que critican la invasion criminal rusa eh???.....


----------



## arriondas (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como te joe el Orue y todos los que critican la invasion criminal rusa eh???.....



Tengo poca tolerancia a los gilipollas y a los infantilones, desde hace muchos años.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> *ADMIRAD A UN AUTÉNTICO HÉROE, INCELS PRO-RUSOS PAJILLEROS DE MIERDA
> *



El discurso de Zelensky ha sido extraordinario, merece la pena verlo. Un stage avanzado de liderazgo que todo aspirante a político debería analizar.

Se hablará de esto durante años.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Tengo poca tolerancia a los gilipollas y a los infantilones, desde hace muchos años.



Al subnormal de @rejon es mejor tenerle en el ignore.


----------



## NPI (22 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre el tema de maldita.es, lo de la OTAN solo sale en esa pagina, pero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debéis de entender el siguiente concepto.
El *PRINCIPAL FINANCIADOR* del *Instituto Poynter*, es decir, *IFCN *es la *OSF*, todo lo demás son cuentos chinos.


----------



## Eslacaña (22 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra por el control de la energía y los recursos, la OTAN no se corta ya un pelo, saquea como en los viejos tiempos se hacía en las guerras...luego dirán de los barbaros y Atila...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver. Cierto que son unos trileros, pero 95 camiones de gaséleo es lo que consume NY en calefacción en cualquier mañana de invierno.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Dic 2022)

Cuando la esperanza de vida está pareja entre USA y Cuba, es que algo no cuadra en el imperio….y más cuando China supera esa esperanza de vida…


Eslacaña dijo:


> A ver. Cierto que son unos trileros, pero 95 camiones de gaséleo es lo que consume NY en calefacción en cualquier mañana de invierno.



Por eso es más patético…arrastrarse a robar esas cantidades. También puede ser un indicador de lo mal que estamos y cualquier cosa ya sirve por durar un poco más…


----------



## NPI (22 Dic 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Es el mismo cuento que utilizaron para cerrar minas y Termicas, e incluso desindustrializar España...
> siga aplaudiendo...



@Karma bueno
Y de paso colocan LABORATORIOS DE CARNE ARTIFICIAL JUGOSA DEL TITO PUERTAS, que rápido se les pilla a los usuarios


----------



## crocodile (22 Dic 2022)

El único.portaaviones ruso Admiral Kuznetsov otra vez se incendia mientras es reparado.
Creo que al final lo darán de baja.









Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov on fire – again


Russia's only aircraft carrier has again caught fire, just a few months before the warship was scheduled to return to sea following extensive repairs.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## keylargof (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El discurso de Zelensky ha sido extraordinario, merece la pena verlo. Un stage avanzado de liderazgo que todo aspirante a político debería analizar.
> 
> Se hablará de esto durante años.



Así es, ha sido histórico. Zelensky es sin duda uno de los personajes más relevantes del siglo XXI.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

El Kutnesov en llamas .


----------



## ghawar (22 Dic 2022)

lla?


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2022)

Circula por los medios la noticia del mercenario Méxicano/USano
que está haciendo negocio con restos de soldados rusos fallecidos...
Este es de la televisión Rusia24


----------



## zapatitos (22 Dic 2022)

Estoy viendo ahora mismo un mapa de refugiados ucranianos por Europa que han puesto en RTVE


Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, en directo | Putin promete dar a su Ejército todo lo necesario para combatir en Ucrania


El pais que más refugiados ucraniano tiene es...Rusia con casi tres millones de refugiados.

Osease al pais que todos los medios nos dicen que está agrediendo a Ucrania haciendo matanzas de civiles día si y día también es precisamente el pais elegido por casi la mitad de los ucranianos para refugiarse de la guerra 

¿Qué clase de refugiados de guerra se refugian en masa de la guerra precisamente en el pais que los está invadiendo y matando según los medios? ¿Hay precedentes sobre ello? 

Y podrán decir los CMs proucranianos....ejqueee los están llevando a la fuerza a Rusia ellos no quieren. Pero entonces no se hablaría de refugiados de guerra sino de detenidos y/o secuestrados por Rusia. Que digo yo no se.

Es todo tan absurdo y se nota tanto la manipulación por parte de occidente de la realidad de lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania y la estupidez de los borregos occidentales que se están tragando incongruencias como está a cucharada llena, que resultaría hasta cómico de no ser que por tanta estupidez occidental está muriendo gente allí.

Saludos.


----------



## JAGGER (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Martok (22 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Buenas noticias??????
> 
> Podían haber hecho una plan de 200 puntos en vez de los 28, que más da.
> 
> ...





Como se notan los colores


----------



## ZHU DE (22 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Estoy viendo ahora mismo un mapa de refugiados ucranianos por Europa que han puesto en RTVE
> 
> 
> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, en directo | Putin promete dar a su Ejército todo lo necesario para combatir en Ucrania
> ...



Hace eones que las usinas mediáticas occidentales superaron la mímima coherencia, el caso del tratamiento del COVID 0 en China es paradigmatico, el COVID 0 en China era nefando, pues suponía un grave agravio comparativo para el "convivir con el virus" pedrosanchesco. Cuanto mas tiempo pasaba con la medida en vigor, mas les costaba a los apóstoles del libre contagio mantener su tesis. Pero hete aqui que el gobierno chino decide hacerles caso y retirar sus medidas, el resulado es un aumento exponencial de contagios y muertes que obliga a retomar los confinamientos originarios, pues los mass mierda critican ahora al gobierno chino por dichos contagios y muertes por haber retirado la pólitica que los medios pedian que fuese retirada. ¿Desquiciante? pues si, pero como todo vale...


----------



## NPI (22 Dic 2022)

Los llamados "pro-rusos" (panchitos, amerindios, hambrentina, entre otras cosas), están a tope contra lo que dicen defender
Guerreros de salón y cobardes en la vida real, esos son los que se hacen llamar los "pro-rusos", son la misma basura que los "pro-cucarachas", la mayoría de ellos son los mismos pero con diferentes cuentas.


----------



## Simo Hayha (22 Dic 2022)

Interesante video sobre como es la vida en las trincheras controladas por los Wagner


----------



## NS 4 (22 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> "El primer ministro de la RPD, Vitali Jotsenko, ha resultado herido durante el bombardeo de un hotel en Donetsk, (si bien) no hay amenaza para su vida. Las personas que lo acompañaban también resultaron heridas", ha informado el servicio de prensa de Jotsenko en un comunicado recogido por la agencia Tass.
> 
> Asimismo, las autoridades de Donetsk han relatado que el primer ministro de la autoproclamada RPD "se siente bien".
> 
> ...



Vlad...apunta bien a la proxima escapadita del amiguito culero de Pedo Biden...

Esa manita a la nalga, Vladimir...ESTA PIDIENDO UN BUEN PEPINO!!!


----------



## NS 4 (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Y? En Primavera estaba más bajo.



Mejor...asi exportara mas...a los amigos.


A los enemigos...por el culo!!!!


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No se lo creen ni ellos. Otra vez el principio de transposición, la proyección.



Se hace raro celebrar una muerte, aún más si son 100.000, pero cada orco muerto es uno que ya no tendrá la oportunidad de matar a un valeroso soldado ucraniano, violar a una mujer o traumatizar de por vida a un niño, así que celebramos.


----------



## rascachapas (22 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Estoy viendo ahora mismo un mapa de refugiados ucranianos por Europa que han puesto en RTVE
> 
> 
> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, en directo | Putin promete dar a su Ejército todo lo necesario para combatir en Ucrania
> ...



Bravo, acabas de descubrir que es una guerra civil, no una invasión.


----------



## vegahermosa (22 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> POR LAS SANCIONES A RUSIA Y LAS REPRESALIAS TOMADAS POR MOSCÚ HABRÁ FALTANTES DE GASOIL, GASOLINA, FERTILIZANTES, GAS, Y CORTES DE LUZ QUE DURARAN SEMANAS, MIENTRAS EL INVIERNO NOS CONGELA A TODOS Y NOS HARA MORIR CIENES DE VECES...(Vladimir, del ridículo no se vuelve...)
> 
> 
> *El 'pool' se sitúa en niveles negativos*
> ...



habia una cita de esopo sobre los consejos y la necedad de no aceptarlos, como no recuerdo exactamente la cita no me aventuro a darsela, pero hay un dicho mas corto en nuestro refranero que es quien no acepta consejos no llega a viejo.


----------



## ignorante (22 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> rusia no puede ganar la guerra de ucrania, porque no puede completar el requisito estrategicos para ganar; tomar kiev e imponer un tratado de paz. No pudo en febrero con la crema del ejercito ruso operativa, no lo hará con reclutamientos forzosos y chatarra reacondicionada.
> 
> Ahora el enano psicopata, por mera soberbia personal, va a desangrar rusia imponiendole una economia de guerra que destruirá la economia y los atisbos de prosperidad, y va a causar un roto demografico mayestatico, un enorme sufrimiento interno para situarse junto con las grandes figuras de rusia.
> 
> ...



¿Desangrar Rusia?

Por si no entiendes inglés, te traduzco al menos el titular del legendario diario occidental The Economist. Es un buen resumen:

_"Mientras europa cae en la recesión, Rusia sale de ella"_









As Europe falls into recession, Russia climbs out


Real-time data show a subdued but strengthening economy




www.economist.com


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Se está usando menos, en parte debido a una caída del consumo... debido a que los precios estaban muy caros. No pocas empresas han reducido su producción al no hacer poder hacer frente a los gastos.



Y porqué sigue entrando gas ruso, digámoslo todo, el fanatismo ciega y eso no es nada bueno, hay dos gasoductos que siguen transportando gas ruso hacia Europa, a la Europa que está haciendo todo el esfuerzo posible enviando dinero y armas para matar y lisiar rusos, a muchos, por ceguera fanática les parece normal, hasta serían capaces de justificar la propia entrega de armas rusas a Ucrania en virtud de antiguos contratos y su sagrado cumplimiento, en cambio, a los honestamente intelectuales nos parece vomitivo y repugnante, cuando todo esto se sepa adentro de Rusia este señor y sus mariachis terminan colgados de una farola, cual Mussolini, Kadaffi o Sadam y se lo están ganando a pulso, es el destino de los traidores. Saludos


----------



## zapatitos (22 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Bravo, acabas de descubrir que es una guerra civil, no una invasión.




Yo no he descubierto nada solo he señalado una más de las muchísimas incongruencias que nos cuentan desde su púlpito los políticos y los medios de comunicación a los occidentales.

Saludos.


----------



## ignorante (22 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> van a apoyar a ucrania hasta la completa derrota del imperio pederasta



Pero vamos a ver... ¿no era Biden el pederasta?









El "repugnante" vídeo de Joe Biden: toqueteos y besos al acercarse a mujeres y niñas







www.publico.es





A ver si te fijas más al leer


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> ¿Desangrar Rusia?
> 
> Por si no entiendes inglés, te traduzco al menos el titular del legendario diario occidental The Economist. Es un buen resumen:
> 
> ...



Desde mi punto de vista, esta es la peor derrota rusa de toda la guerra. Eso termina de convertir a la economía rusa en un zombie. Era la pieza que faltaba para dar cuerpo al conjunto de sanciones puestas por occidente. 

Con esto, Rusia se queda en una situación totalmente insostenible. Al tiempo...


----------



## Loignorito (22 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A qué argumento te refieres... J.K. Rowling simplemente escribió un libro, cómo cohones voy yo a conseguir argumentar que eso no es cierto... que eso sólo es fruto de su imaginación y no algo que le HAN TRANSMITIDO unos seres hetereos que ella ha visto y muchos de quienes han leído el libro confirman...
> 
> Tú realmente te lees????... a ver, me explicas cómo cohones REBATO YO SUS ARGUMENTOS y ENCIMA ME SUELTAN QUE ESO ES RACIONAL, que el que está como una zarandaja soy yo, que A MI SI ME HAN ABDUCIDO... estais desatados con vuestras memeces...
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Me aburre tanta tontería



Estás como una regadera. He presentado argumentos lógicos y en lugar de citarlos e intentar debatir sobre esa base, te inventas chorradas. Mira, déjalo estar. No voy a continuar una discusión estéril con alguien que no sabe razonar, o que no quiere hacerlo.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Dic 2022)

El buho pensante dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ¡Qué nivel Maribel!



Tremendo. O sea, que tú me puedes achacar vanidad y pedantería, pero 'eso no son insultos'. Y ahora me sueltas que 'Aprende primero a tratar con las personas (inteligencia emocional)' y te quedas tan ancho. Razoner en base a razonamientos lógicos: cero. Insultar y seguir insultando es lo que sabes hacer, no das para más. Si, eres patético. Tío, háztelo mirar.


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2022)

*El producto ruso que la UE tiene miedo de sancionar (y EE.UU. también)*


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y me lo dice el de los vuelos...



Me lo dice el de… buena falacia como respuesta. Has cerrado el círculo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bakhmul a punto de caer, como decía un forero "se vienen cositas".



¿Falta mucho?


----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Circula por los medios la noticia del mercenario Méxicano/USano
> que está haciendo negocio con restos de soldados rusos fallecidos...
> Este es de la televisión Rusia24



Si dicen que están usando los restos de los soldados rusos fallecidos para hacer hamburguesas para las franquicias mexicanas de Mac Donald's, tienen un sabor especial por la alimentación con la que fueron criados y ese gustito a vodka tan agradable, la economía circular... en fin, en Twitter el 90% son noticias de origen dudoso y de contenido absurdo.


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Desde mi punto de vista, esta es la peor derrota rusa de toda la guerra. Eso termina de convertir a la economía rusa en un zombie. Era la pieza que faltaba para dar cuerpo al conjunto de sanciones puestas por occidente.
> 
> Con esto, Rusia se queda en una situación totalmente insostenible. Al tiempo...



Los bancos chinos con la burbuja inmobiliaria que tienen están temblando. Solo les falta perder negocios con USA para sustituirlo por rublos…


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

*Putin demuestra que Rusia no está interesada en reducir sus esfuerzos bélicos, a pesar de las crecientes pérdidas en la sociedad.* - ISW

El dictador ruso Vladimir Putin y el ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergey Shoigu, presidieron un Colegio del Ministerio de Defensa ruso en Moscú el 21 de diciembre. Hicieron varias declaraciones sobre la dirección estratégica del ejército ruso, durante las cuales Putin reiteró que Rusia "garantizará la seguridad de todos los territorios rusos, incluidos los territorios anexados ilegalmente en Ucrania".


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> ¿Desangrar Rusia?
> 
> Por si no entiendes inglés, te traduzco al menos el titular del legendario diario occidental The Economist. Es un buen resumen:
> 
> ...



The economist se dedica a publicar propaganda tras propaganda. Les encanta los rublos desde hace 15 años. La diferencia es que ahora se les ve venir de lejos.
Me gustaría ver ese artículo actualizado con la limitación de precio al petróleo.


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Estoy viendo ahora mismo un mapa de refugiados ucranianos por Europa que han puesto en RTVE
> 
> 
> Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, en directo | Putin promete dar a su Ejército todo lo necesario para combatir en Ucrania
> ...



Si son refugiados de la guerra es porque Rusia está invadiendo. Donde se refugien es independiente de este tema. 
Rusia no tiene nada en contra de la gente de Ukrania, quiere el territorio, expandirse. Ni nazis, ni nada de nada, es imperialismo puro.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Así es, ha sido histórico. Zelensky es sin duda uno de los personajes más relevantes del siglo XXI.



Tiene apoyo de EEUU para rato. Se ha hecho Ucrania fiel aliado del país más rico y potente militar del mundo.

Menuda bilis estan soltando la granja putiniana y prorusa.....


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Dic 2022)

La comparecencia de Zelensky en el Congreso yankee es surrealista, a mi que me perdonen. Quería contar las veces que los congresistas estadounidenses se levantan para aplaudir pero perdí la cuenta y paso de volver a tragármelo. No es serio ese exceso de ánimo y jabón, incluso silbidos. El discurso: ¡vamos a por ellos!, ¡resistimos!, ¡Rusia ha perdido el control!, ¡dadnos más candela, más misiles!. "_¡Su dinero es una inversión para la seguridad global!, ¡ustedes pueden acelerar nuestra victoria!, ¡los terroristas rusos pagarán el precio!_". Al otro lado también estaba Putin hablando de lo suyo: más armas nuevas, más misiles SMART, estamos fabricando la reostia, pero sin exclamaciones ni grandes teatros, todo frío como el puto hielo. Un gran contraste entre una cosa y otra. Que asco de mundo, como si al establishment político-económico usano y al complejo militar-industrial les importase lo más mínimo las vidas humanas de Ucrania, Yemen, Siria, Afganistán, Irak, América Latina, África, Vietnam, etc. Tampoco santifico a los rusos, pero si cogemos este último medio siglo y comparamos, no sé yo, tal vez no se puede establecer ni una mínima comparación si tomamos el ámbito de la política exterior y de la guerra.














Otros dos momentos en el Congreso yankee.














Aquí el discurso de Zelensky en castellano. Los primeros cinco minutos son jabón sin que Zelensky haya empezado a hablar. El discurso de unos veinte minutos de duración está interrumpido constantemente por aplausos de los congresistas, especialmente en los primeros doce minutos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *El producto ruso que la UE tiene miedo de sancionar (y EE.UU. también)*



Final apoteósico…China al final controlando el grifo…


----------



## Martok (22 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Nuevo atentado ukronazi asesorados por los satánicos.
> 
> Asesinado un alcalde pro ruso.
> 
> ...



Según Yago son heroicos partisanos...................


----------



## Loignorito (22 Dic 2022)

agricultura dijo:


> Spoiler: el órgano de la evolución
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Por fin algo de respeto y sensatez



Lo primero agradecer que argumente y no insulte como los otros. Es un 'viento fresco'. Y bien, ahora razonemos. Para mi, y pese a que desconozco cuales son los mecanismos de lo que yo llamo 'Creación' y otros 'Naturaleza', en ella deben de existir los mecanismos que adapten a los seres a su entorno, eso es innegable ¿que pueden ser los virus? es una línea de trabajo interesante. Pero no obstante y dado que sabemos que los virus 'no saben nada' ni siquiera son seres vivos sino material orgánico, algo debe haber que los haga ser como son, y subrayo, en el caso de que realmente sea a través de ellos como los seres se adaptan.

El punto donde yo hago hincapié y que debería ser referente para cualquier investigación seria tanto del origen como del curso de la vida, es la inherente inteligencia de ambos procesos. No son acciones sin sentido, no son solo reacciones. Y cuando lo son, estas se basan en una lógica pues consiguen avances apropiados ¿y dónde se halla la inteligencia que los dirige? esa es la pregunta.

Respecto a la segunda parte de su comentario, cuando comienza diciendo 'Aunque Dios haya creado finalmente el mundo y los virus, su papel se hace cada vez más irrelevante...' debo decir que es 'mucho suponer' aunque en parte y sobre este encabezado que he citado, sí creo que tiene algo de razón, pero no por las cusas que argumenta. Me es más sencillo entender que Dios ha creado una 'maquinaria lógica auto-suficiente' y por ello no tiene que estar actuando sobre ella.

Luego, respecto al reemplazo de 'ángeles, curas, demonios, etc.', bien, eso es una consideración ingenua. Los tiempos tienen ciclos donde la humanidad deriva en unas u otras actitudes e intereses, pero esto nada tiene que ver con el núcleo de la discusión. Aquí estamos tratando sobre el origen y desarrollo de la vida, no sobre qué ha sucedido o sucede socialmente respecto de eso. Esa es otra discusión en la que no me parece sensato entrar. Sería perderse en conjeturas y opiniones, así que procuremos, si le place, centrarnos en el objeto de esta discusión. Gracias.


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

*Zelenski plantea a Biden un plan de paz que no dañe la soberanía de Ucrania.*

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, propuso este miércoles a su homólogo de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, "pasos concretos" para lograr la paz en la guerra con Rusia sin poner en cuestión la soberanía del territorio ucraniano.

"Como presidente, la paz no debe comprometer la soberanía, la libertad ni la integridad territorial de mi país", dijo Zelenski en una rueda de prensa conjunta con Biden.

El mandatario ucraniano explicó que había abordado con el líder estadounidense la imposición de sanciones contra "el Estado terrorista de Rusia" para que "rinda cuentas" por la invasión, pero también consideró "muy importante encontrar una fórmula para la paz".

"Hemos planteado pasos muy específicos para que Estados Unidos nos pueda ayudar a implementarla. Propusimos una fórmula para una cumbre de paz", aseguró.

No obstante, Zelenski reiteró que una negociación con Rusia no puede comprometer la integridad territorial de Ucrania e insinuó que el Kremlin debe reparar el daño hecho con su invasión.

"No puede haber solo paz tras esta guerra que nos fue impuesta", afirmó Zelenski tras recordar que muchos padres han perdido a sus hijos en el frente.

Por su parte, Biden consideró que la única forma de que haya una negociación de paz es que los ucranianos venzan a los rusos, por lo que prometió que Estados Unidos seguirá armando al Ejército de Kiev.

El inquilino de la Casa Blanca encomió que Zelenski esté "abierto a buscar la paz" a diferencia del presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, quien "no tiene ninguna intención" en hacerlo.


----------



## keylargof (22 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se ha hecho Ucrania fiel aliado del país más rico y potente militar del mundo.



Meritazo de Zelensky. Así les produce esa acidez a la gentuza prorrusa


----------



## kraker (22 Dic 2022)

Está guerra es una guerra de desgaste, igual que la Siria. No rusos no quieren, ni pueden tomar más territorio Ucraniano por lo menos a corto plazo, y los Ucranianos (mejor dicho la OTAN) tampoco pueden recuperar su territorio perdido


----------



## keylargof (22 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> La comparecencia de Zelensky en el Congreso yankee es surrealista, a mi que me perdonen. Quería contar las veces que los congresistas estadounidenses se levantan para aplaudir pero perdí la cuenta y paso de volver a tragármelo. No es serio ese exceso de ánimo y jabón, incluso silbidos. El discurso: ¡vamos a por ellos!, ¡resistimos!, ¡Rusia ha perdido el control!, ¡dadnos más candela, más misiles!. "_¡Su dinero es una inversión para la seguridad global!, ¡ustedes pueden acelerar nuestra victoria!, ¡los terroristas rusos pagarán el precio!_". Al otro lado también estaba Putin hablando de lo suyo: más armas nuevas, más misiles SMART, estamos fabricando la reostia, pero sin exclamaciones ni grandes teatros, todo frío como el puto hielo. Un gran contraste entre una cosa y otra. Que asco de mundo, como si al establishment político-económico usano y al complejo militar-industrial les importase lo más mínimo las vidas humanas de Ucrania, Yemen, Siria, Afganistán, Irak, América Latina, África, Vietnam, etc. Tampoco santifico a los rusos, pero si cogemos este último siglo y comparamos no sé yo, es que tal vez no se puede establecer ni una mínima comparación si tomamos el ámbito de la política exterior y de la guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Martok (22 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Parece un hongo nuclear.



Eres un cutre nivel Dios, ese video es mas viejo que el comer, para ser exacto Siria. Ya me das pena y todos los palmeros, como esta guerra la gane Rusia por goleada os va dar un iptus.


----------



## El Veraz (22 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> La comparecencia de Zelensky en el Congreso yankee es surrealista, a mi que me perdonen. Quería contar las veces que los congresistas estadounidenses se levantan para aplaudir pero perdí la cuenta y paso de volver a tragármelo. No es serio ese exceso de ánimo y jabón, incluso silbidos. El discurso: ¡vamos a por ellos!, ¡resistimos!, ¡Rusia ha perdido el control!, ¡dadnos más candela, más misiles!. "_¡Su dinero es una inversión para la seguridad global!, ¡ustedes pueden acelerar nuestra victoria!, ¡los terroristas rusos pagarán el precio!_". Al otro lado también estaba Putin hablando de lo suyo: más armas nuevas, más misiles SMART, estamos fabricando la reostia, pero sin exclamaciones ni grandes teatros, todo frío como el puto hielo. Un gran contraste entre una cosa y otra. Que asco de mundo, como si al establishment político-económico usano y al complejo militar-industrial les importase lo más mínimo las vidas humanas de Ucrania, Yemen, Siria, Afganistán, Irak, América Latina, África, Vietnam, etc. Tampoco santifico a los rusos, pero si cogemos este último siglo y comparamos no sé yo, es que tal vez no se puede establecer ni una mínima comparación si tomamos el ámbito de la política exterior y de la guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga, ahora dilo sin llorar. Tu puedes superarlo.


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Dic 2022)

keylargof dijo:


> Meritazo de Zelensky. Así les produce esa acidez a la gentuza prorrusa



Buenas risas se han pegado en el Congreso con sus mamarrachadas jojojo.

La primera vez que se ríen de alguien en un congreso de esa manera


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Dic 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Está guerra es una guerra de desgaste, igual que la Siria. No rusos no quieren, ni pueden tomar más territorio Ucraniano por lo menos a corto plazo, y los Ucranianos (mejor dicho la OTAN) tampoco pueden recuperar su territorio perdido



Es el mismo esquema sirio…parece calcado…


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Dic 2022)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Interesante video sobre como es la vida en las trincheras controladas por los Wagner


----------



## Disidentpeasant (22 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Porque la OTAN va a meterse? La OTAN es una organización principalmente de defensa mutua.



Díselo a los de la ex Yugoslavia.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (22 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Si son refugiados de la guerra es porque Rusia está invadiendo. Donde se refugien es independiente de este tema.
> Rusia no tiene nada en contra de la gente de Ukrania, quiere el territorio, expandirse. Ni nazis, ni nada de nada, es imperialismo puro.



Pedazo coherencia... es decir la gente huye porque los malvados rusos los invaden... y huyen a Rusia.

Llámame loco, pero a ver si estaban huyendo del régimen de Kiev ...


----------



## Impresionante (22 Dic 2022)

Por si alguna duda cabía...

Los usanos buscaban una guerra híbrida sin soldados yankees.

Brutal


----------



## rejon (22 Dic 2022)

Mira chaval el ruso ha cruzado la frontera con un fusil en la mano, el día que la cruce de vuelta para su casa empezamos a hablar de buenos y malos, hasta entonces no hay debate.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Dic 2022)

kraker dijo:


> Está guerra es una guerra de desgaste, igual que la Siria. No rusos no quieren, ni pueden tomar más territorio Ucraniano por lo menos a corto plazo, y los Ucranianos (mejor dicho la OTAN) tampoco pueden recuperar su territorio perdido



los rusos pueden usar nukes tacticas aunque no lo vayan a hacer.

Lo que no se es porqué


----------



## Roedr (22 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> En el más que dudoso caso de que la OTAN gane la guerra, el botín que le corresponderá a España es el mismo que le correspondió en Irak, o el que le tocó en el Congreso de Viena tras derrotar a Napoleón: NINGUNO.
> 
> Semos asín.



Exacto.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Si son refugiados de la guerra es porque Rusia está invadiendo. Donde se refugien es independiente de este tema.
> Rusia no tiene nada en contra de la gente de Ukrania, quiere el territorio, expandirse. Ni nazis, ni nada de nada, es imperialismo puro.




¿Rusia no tiene nada contra la gente de Ucrania pero está haciendo matanzas indiscriminadas de civiles ucranianos por todas partes mientras esos ucranianos a los que va masacrando indiscriminadamente se refugian de la guerra en el pais que según Zelensky y Occidente los está masacrando?

No entiendo nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Dic 2022)

Putin: Estados Unidos "ahora dice que puede poner patriot [en Ucrania]. 

Está bien, que lo hagan. Romperemos el patriot [como una nuez].


----------



## niraj (22 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1301156



Alfredo Jalife tiene una hipótesis que me parece muy plausible, y es que USA haya apoyado el golpe de estado, además de por el interés minero en el país, para *evitar que los chinos puedan hacer un tren que permita la salida de Brasil al Oceano Pacífico* a través de Perú.


----------



## Arthur69 (22 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El único.portaaviones ruso Admiral Kuznetsov otra vez se incendia mientras es reparado.
> Creo que al final lo darán de baja.
> 
> 
> ...



La vida es belllllllla.
Que lo bailen, que ya saben que durante el primer trimestre de 2023 no va a hacer falta gastar € ni $ ni £ en hundirles.


----------



## Kill33r (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (22 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Final apoteósico…China al final controlando el grifo…



Resumen: lo explico en latín porque queda más fino, Occidente nos está rompiendo el culo, y como hacen para estar tanto tiempo "al palo"? Porque toman viagra, unas viagra que se las provee Rusia, ven como los tenemos agarrados de sus partes íntimas, nos pueden romper el culo gracias a que Rusia y Kasjistan, un gran aliado de Rusia, les proveemos del 90% del viagra para que nos sigan "dando", somo uno vivo bárbaro, Vladimir zar for ever, así que ojito que si Rusia quiere, nos le provee más viagra y no nos podrían romper el culo... pero no quiere es que está tan "rico"...Es como el cuento del cazador y el oso, igual, igual. Perdón si hoy estoy un poquito negativo pero es que todo tiene un límite y hoy el "boludometro" ya satura. Saludos cordiales


----------



## fulcrum29smt (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (22 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Venga, ahora dilo sin llorar. Tu puedes superarlo.




Off topic. Vete a tomar por culo. Sin acritud.


----------



## amcxxl (22 Dic 2022)

niraj dijo:


> Alfredo Jalife tiene una hipótesis que me parece muy plausible, y es que USA haya apoyado el golpe de estado, además de por el interés minero en el país, para *evitar que los chinos puedan hacer un tren que permita la salida de Brasil al Oceano Pacífico* a través de Perú.



evidentemente , el pais mas grande de la zona es Brasil, por eso llevan decadas si no siglos haciendo todo lo posible para que el pais no se desarrolle, lo mismo que en el resto de America Española

el propio Peru esta en peligro, el proyecto britanico era dividir el pais en varios trozos, no les parecia suficiente haber dividido la America Española en mas de 20 paises, los mas grandes aun quieren dividirlos mas


----------



## alfonbass (22 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y cuando mi libertad individual entre en conflicto con tu libertad individual, lo cuál es seguro que va a ocurrir, a quién llamamos.



Es que ese es el límite que no queréis entender, tu libertad termina cuando haces algo que me afecta y lo mismo al contrario, nadie tiene derecho a inmiscuirse en la vida de otra persona


----------



## Kalikatres (22 Dic 2022)

Bakhmut esa picadora de carne Wagnerita...
Al retirarse los rusos se ha empezado a ver la carnicería en forma de tapiz humano que tapa el suelo.
Mira que lo dije y los rusos Davai Davai dale que dale.
Malditos imbéciles! el dejar a su familia huérfana y al pairo es de una estupidez que no tiene límites.


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2022)

Una interesante pregunta de la rueda de prensa de Putin hoy:

K. Golovanova: Interfax, Ksenia Golovanova. * 
Vladimir Vladimirovich, me gustaría preguntar en relación con la visita de Zelensky a los Estados Unidos y el acuerdo alcanzado allí sobre el suministro de baterías Patriot a Ucrania: ¿podemos hablar ahora sobre la participación total de los Estados Unidos en el conflicto en Ucrania? ¿Cuáles son las posibles consecuencias de esta decisión? Por ejemplo, ¿puede Rusia mover sus sistemas más cerca de las fronteras de los países de la OTAN o muy cerca de los Estados Unidos?*
_*

Gracias.
*_
 
Vladimir Putin: 
_*Acabas de decir: ¿podemos hablar de una mayor participación de Estados Unidos en el conflicto de Ucrania? Permítanme hacer una broma, sugeriría mirar este problema "shirshe y glybzhe" ["más ancho y más pronunciado"]. ¿Qué exactamente y por qué?

*_
_*Porque Estados Unidos ha estado haciendo esto durante mucho tiempo: ha estado involucrado durante mucho tiempo en los procesos que tuvieron lugar en el espacio soviético y postsoviético. Incluso en la época soviética, institutos enteros trabajaban en Ucrania y conocían bien la historia de este problema. Hay profundos especialistas allí que están versados profesionalmente en esto. Repito, en la época soviética, se preparó el terreno, se buscó a las personas, se determinaron los significados, etc. No quiero ahora, este no es el formato en el que podría profundizar en la historia del problema, pero aún así está claro de dónde vino todo.


Este es un tema muy delicado: la unidad del mundo ruso. Divide y vencerás: este eslogan ha estado activo desde la antigüedad y todavía se usa activamente en la política real. Es por eso que nuestro oponente potencial, nuestros oponentes, siempre soñaron con eso y siempre lo hicieron, trataron de dividirnos y luego conducirnos en partes separadas.


¿Qué hay de nuevo aquí? La idea nació hace mucho tiempo por sí misma del separatismo ucraniano, aún en el marco de un solo país. Verá, sigo diciendo esto: si alguien piensa que se ha formado un grupo étnico separado y quiere vivir de forma independiente, por el amor de Dios, nunca debe ir en contra de la voluntad de la gente.


Pero si esto es así, entonces este principio debería ser universal, y en ningún caso debemos ir en contra de la voluntad de esa parte de la gente que se siente en una hipóstasis diferente, se considera parte del pueblo ruso y del mundo ruso, cree que son parte de esta cultura, parte de esta lengua, parte de esta historia y tradiciones. Y tampoco puedes luchar contra ellos .


Y se lanzó una guerra contra ellos en 2014, es decir, una guerra. Después de todo, esto fue discutido. ¿Y qué pasa si los ataques aéreos se realizan directamente en el centro de las ciudades con millones de habitantes? ¿Y qué pasa si contra ellos se despliegan tropas con vehículos blindados? Esto es guerra, lucha. Todos aguantamos, aguantamos, aguantamos y esperábamos algún tipo de acuerdo de paz. Ahora resulta que solo nos llevaron por la nariz. Entonces, un país como Estados Unidos ha estado haciendo esto durante mucho tiempo. Hace mucho tiempo.


En este sentido, podemos decir que los acontecimientos de hoy, si nos llevaron a esto, en este sentido, podemos decir que han logrado su resultado. Pero tampoco nos quedó más remedio que las acciones que se pusieron en marcha a finales de febrero de este año. Sí, esa es la lógica del desarrollo de los eventos, pero nuestro objetivo es ante todo proteger a las personas, repito una vez más, que se sientan parte de nuestra gente, parte de nuestra cultura .


Después de todo, ¿procedimos de qué en ese momento? Asumimos que, está bien, la Unión Soviética había dejado de existir, pero, como dije ayer en la reunión de la junta del Ministerio de Defensa, nuestras raíces históricas comunes, las raíces de la cultura y la comunidad espiritual, serán más fuertes que lo que nos separa. , y tales tendencias siempre han existido. Lo que nos une es más fuerte. No, con la ayuda de fuerzas externas y con el hecho de que personas con puntos de vista extremadamente nacionalistas llegaron al poder después del colapso de la Unión Soviética.


Y con la ayuda de estas fuerzas, a pesar de todos nuestros esfuerzos, esta desunión aumentó y aumentó. Como dije una vez antes: primero nos separaron, nos separaron y luego nos enfrentaron entre nosotros. En ese sentido han conseguido resultados, por supuesto, y nosotros hemos sufrido un cierto fiasco en ese sentido. No nos dejaron nada más: quizás también nos empujaron deliberadamente a esto, a esta línea. No teníamos adónde ir, ese es el problema.


Ellos [EEUU] siempre estuvieron completamente comprometidos, e hicieron lo mejor que pudieron . No recuerdo más, luego desplácese por las páginas del historial. Uno de los diputados de la Duma del Estado zarista dijo: "Si quieres perder Ucrania, únete a Galicia". Al final, resultó que era un visionario . ¿Por qué? Porque la gente de esta parte se comporta de manera muy agresiva y de hecho reprime a la mayoría silenciosa en el resto de este territorio.


Pero, repito una vez más, asumimos que los cimientos fundamentales de nuestra unidad serían más fuertes que las tendencias que nos separan. No, resultó que este no era el caso. Comenzaron a reprimir la cultura rusa, el idioma ruso y dividir nuestra comunidad espiritual, y de manera completamente bárbara. Y fingen que nadie se da cuenta. ¿Y por qué? Sino porque persiguen el mismo objetivo que les dije: "divide y vencerás".


Nadie quiere unir al pueblo ruso. Desunión: por favor, con mucho gusto, seguirán triturando. Pero nadie quiere unirse y fortalecerse, excepto nosotros, y lo haremos y lo haremos.


[Consecuencias] técnico-militares. Ya sabes cuál es el punto: dije ayer que la fragata Almirante de la Flota de la Unión Soviética Gorshkov entrará en servicio de combate a principios de enero, y ya se están desarrollando nuevos sistemas de armas allí.


No vamos a organizar ninguna provocación, pero aún así es un factor de fortalecimiento de nuestras fuerzas estratégicas reales, aunque estos sistemas son de mediano alcance, pero tienen características de tan alta velocidad que nos dan ciertas ventajas en este sentido.

*_
*En cuanto a Patriot, este es un sistema bastante antiguo. No funciona como, digamos, nuestro S-300. Sin embargo, quienes se oponen a nosotros suponen que se trata supuestamente de un arma defensiva. Bueno, está bien. Lo tendremos en cuenta, y siempre habrá un antídoto. Así que los que hacen esto lo hacen por nada: solo prolongan el conflicto, eso es todo .*


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Pedazo coherencia... es decir la gente huye porque los malvados rusos los invaden... y huyen a Rusia.
> 
> Llámame loco, pero a ver si estaban huyendo del régimen de Kiev ...



Si hablas Ruso y Ukraniano donde es mejor refugiarse?
Muchos Españoles se fueron a Sudamérica en su momento to por lo mismo.
Pero parece que no sabes leer, los Rusos quieren expandirse, la gente les importa nada, 0.


----------



## dabuti (22 Dic 2022)

*Ejército ruso neutraliza cientos de soldados ucranianos y derriba dos aviones de combate, un helicóptero y tres drones*





22/12/2022

*Moscú, 22 dic * El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció que 35 soldados ucranianos fueron eliminados y dos vehículos militares, dos vehículos blindados de combate y tres camionetas fueron destruidos tras bombardeos concentrados por parte de las tropas rusas contras concentraciones de personal y equipo militar de las fuerzas ucranianas en varias localidades de la República Popular de Luhansk.
En dirección a Donetsk: las fuerzas rusas continuaron sus operaciones ofensivas, neutralizando hasta 50 soldados ucranianos en esta dirección y destruyendo dos tanques, tres vehículos de combate de infantería y cinco vehículos militares, así como golpeando unidades de las fuerzas ucranianas cerca de Nikolskoye, Novopol, y Novomayor Skoe en la República Popular de Donetsk.
Según la Defensa rusa, dos grupos de sabotaje pertenecientes a las fuerzas de Kiev fueron eliminados en las cercanías de Sladko en Levadin en la región de Zaporozhie, y hasta 30 soldados ucranianos fueron liquidados y dos vehículos blindados de combate y tres camionetas fueron destruidos.
Indicó que los ataques de las fuerzas aéreas operativas y tácticas, la aviación del ejército ruso destruyeron 57 unidades de artillería ucranianas en sus bases y atacaron áreas de concentración de personal y equipo militar en 93 distritos.
De la misma manera, fueron destruidos una estación de guerra electrónica ucraniana cerca del pueblo de Vesel en la región de Jersón, un taller de reparación de artillería M777 en la región de Pechy y tres depósitos de municiones para las fuerzas del régimen ucraniano en los suburbios de Artemovsk Gulyaipoli en la región de Zaporozhie y Ochakov en la región de Nikolaev.
Además, las tropas rusas bombardearon, con misiles, sitios de los lanzadores de misiles Grad y Smirch de Ucrania en las cercanías de Berdyshi y Krasnoarmeysk.
Señaló que aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron dos aviones MiG-29 pertenecientes a la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en el espacio aéreo de Shevchenko y Bogatyr y un helicóptero “Mi-8” en la región de Dobropolje, mientras que los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos interceptaron tres drones sobre las localidades de Volodino, Torskoye y Voikovsky, y dos misiles de lanzadores de misiles “Himars” en las regiones de Barannikova y Popasnaya.


----------



## wireless1980 (22 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Rusia no tiene nada contra la gente de Ucrania pero está haciendo matanzas indiscriminadas de civiles ucranianos por todas partes mientras esos ucranianos a los que va masacrando indiscriminadamente se refugian de la guerra en el pais que según Zelensky y Occidente los está masacrando?
> 
> No entiendo nada.
> 
> Saludos.



No entiendes que el ejército, los soldados, es una cosa distinta de los mandos como Putin.

¿Te cuesta entender que a la gente no le gusta ser invadida?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bakhmut esa picadora de carne Wagnerita...
> Al retirarse los rusos se ha empezado a ver la carnicería en forma de tapiz humano que tapa el suelo.
> Mira que lo dije y los rusos Davai Davai dale que dale.
> Malditos imbéciles! el dejar a su familia huérfana y al pairo es de una estupidez que no tiene límites.



¿Decenas? Yo creo que he contado exactamente 13. Para colmo sin ningún tipo de identificación.

¿Por qué tenéis tanta caradura y tan poca vergüenza? ¿No tenéis un mínimo de honrilla siquiera?


----------



## dabuti (22 Dic 2022)

ESTE FORO ES IGUAL QUE BURBUJA.INFO DE ASPECTO. 
ES RUSO??






The Russian-Ukrainian War


Posts about the Russian-Ukrainian War of 2022 and related conflicts between nations.




www.rooshvforum.com


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2022)

Con respecto al llamado de solidaridad con Ucrania apagando las luces, 
Boris Johnson también lo intentó con los british y fracasó notoriamente anoche. 

La respuesta a su tuit bien merece una lectura rápida para tener una idea 
de lo que la gente, también en UK, piensa sobre esta guerra de la OTAN 
en Ucrania y la participación de Johnson en ella.


----------



## Impresionante (22 Dic 2022)

Brutal off topic


----------



## kraker (22 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es el mismo esquema sirio…parece calcado…



Ahora mismo Siria está igual que Ucrania, no avanzan ni un metro


----------



## Karma bueno (22 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @Karma bueno
> Y de paso colocan LABORATORIOS DE CARNE ARTIFICIAL JUGOSA DEL TITO PUERTAS, que rápido se les pilla a los usuarios



TITO PUERTAS, el mayor propietario de tierras agricolas de EEUU...


----------



## kraker (22 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Bakhmut esa picadora de carne Wagnerita...
> Al retirarse los rusos se ha empezado a ver la carnicería en forma de tapiz humano que tapa el suelo.
> Mira que lo dije y los rusos Davai Davai dale que dale.
> Malditos imbéciles! el dejar a su familia huérfana y al pairo es de una estupidez que no tiene límites.



No van a tomar Bakhmut los rusos nunca, se ha convertido en una guerra de desgaste y de trincheras


----------



## kraker (22 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> los rusos pueden usar nukes tacticas aunque no lo vayan a hacer.
> 
> Lo que no se es porqué



Igual que en Siria


----------



## crocodile (22 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Según Yago son heroicos partisanos...................



Yago es un hijo de perra pagado por la OTAN, ya se puede decir claramente.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Circula por los medios la noticia del mercenario Méxicano/USano
> que está haciendo negocio con restos de soldados rusos fallecidos...
> Este es de la televisión Rusia24



Qué Santa paciencia tienen los rusos.
A mi me serviría esto para nukear América del Norte desde el artico hasta cr


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2022)

¿Quien decía que los USAnos no son nazis? Ahí les tienen, con simbolos de las SS.


----------



## El Veraz (22 Dic 2022)

Resumen del dia. El presidente Zelenski va desde el mismisimo frente a recibir una gran ovacion en el congreso de USA. Todos los prorrusos genoZidas biliando y enrabietados.

Meanwhile, el puto enano calvo Vladimiro lleva 10 meses escondido en bunkers como la rata que es, exceptuando la visita a pelar patatas con el tito Lukas del otro dia. Todos los prorrusos callados como putas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> el propio Peru esta en peligro, el proyecto britanico era dividir el pais en varios trozos, no les parecia suficiente haber dividido la America Española en mas de 20 paises, los mas grandes aun quieren dividirlos mas



¿En cuántos países crees que se va a dividir Estados Hundidos?


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2022)

*Artyomovsk hoy:*


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Dic 2022)

...


Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Falta mucho?



Pues no lo se, pero los Wagner ya se pasean por las calles de Bajmut








Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me


----------



## ryder87 (22 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Resumen del dia. El presidente Zelenski va desde el mismisimo frente a recibir una gran ovacion en el congreso de USA. Todos los prorrusos genoZidas biliando y enrabietados.
> 
> Meanwhile, el puto enano calvo Vladimiro lleva 10 meses escondido en bunkers como la rata que es, exceptuando la visita a pelar patatas con el tito Lukas del otro dia. Todos los prorrusos callados como putas.



Otro al ignore por subnormal!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

aun no se le ha visto a biden morreandole el vientre a un niño, a putin sí, es mas Litvinenko lo acuso de pedofilo, despues lo mataron.






Putin, el khan pederasta


*******ATENCIÓN ESTE ES UN HILO NO LIDER FRIENDLY, LOS DEL MAMAPOLLATO DEL DIVINO PUTIN PONGANSE A CUBIERTO. NO ENTREN, NO LEAN, NO PIENSEN, PERMANEZCAN A SALVO. HAGAN 2 MINUTOS DE ODIO A EL GOLDSTEIN MAU Y PURIFIQUENSE. LA TESIS MERECE TODA LA CREDIBILIDAD DADO QUE EL UNICO MODO DE QUE YELTSIN...




www.burbuja.info








ignorante dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... ¿no era Biden el pederasta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (22 Dic 2022)

*El Pentágono informa que los militares ucranianos tardarán "varios meses" en aprender a usar los Patriot*

Un alto funcionario del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. (https://edition.cnn.com/europe/live-news/russia-ukraine-war-news-12-21-22/index.html)explicó que este sistema de defensa antiaérea será efectivo contra los proyectiles rusos, pero que también es complejo de usar: "El Patriot requiere formación y estimamos que las fuerzas ucranianas tardarán varios meses en recibir la formación necesaria para utilizarlo con éxito".

La primera batería de lanzamisiles Patriot llegaría a Ucrania en febrero de 2023.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No entiendes que el ejército, los soldados, es una cosa distinta de los mandos como Putin.
> 
> ¿Te cuesta entender que a la gente no le gusta ser invadida?




Lo que me cuesta muchísimo de entender es que la población se refugie en el pais que los está invadiendo y matando. Yo no conozco ningún caso así en la historia.

Pero bueno según tú habría sido completamente normal que por ejemplo los civiles soviéticos se hubieran refugiado de la invasión nazi en...la Alemania nazi y sus territorios ocupados   

Saludos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

the economist es un panfleto del kremlin, como el orinal mamadas baños, luego está la realidad









El PIB de la eurozona creció un 0,3% en el tercer trimestre


El PIB de la eurozona moderó su crecimiento al 0,3% en el tercer trimestre del año, con el mayor incremento en Irlanda, del 2,3%, y con una subida del 0,2% en España.



www.rtve.es













Rusia cae en recesión técnica tras caída de 3.7% de su PIB en el tercer trimestre


El PIB de Rusia cayó un 3.7% en el tercer trimestre, según la estimación definitiva publicada el miércoles por la agencia nacional de estadística Rosstat, una ligera revisión del primer dato publicado a mediados de noviembre (-4%).




www.eleconomista.com.mx





corre, monton de basura



ignorante dijo:


> ¿Desangrar Rusia?
> 
> Por si no entiendes inglés, te traduzco al menos el titular del legendario diario occidental The Economist. Es un buen resumen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Iskra (22 Dic 2022)

⚡ El estado de Dmitry Rogozin se está deteriorando, la herida resultó ser grave.

Los médicos en Donetsk y Rostov del-Don no se atrevieron a operar a Dmitry Rogozin, quien resultó herido durante el bombardeo, debido a su complejidad.

El exjefe de Roskosmos será transportado a Moscú, donde un consejo de médicos ya tomará una decisión sobre la atención médica necesaria.

“Desafortunadamente, las heridas de Dmitry Rogozin son más graves de lo que parecía al principio. Todo es más difícil. La esposa de Dmitry Tatyana tiene una conmoción cerebral grave ”, dice Oleg Tsarev


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

ya llevan ventaja, los rusos no han aprendido a usar los s300 y s 400 aun  



Alvin Red dijo:


> *El Pentágono informa que los militares ucranianos tardarán "varios meses" en aprender a usar los Patriot*
> 
> Un alto funcionario del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. (https://edition.cnn.com/europe/live-news/russia-ukraine-war-news-12-21-22/index.html)explicó que este sistema de defensa antiaérea será efectivo contra los proyectiles rusos, pero que también es complejo de usar: "El Patriot requiere formación y estimamos que las fuerzas ucranianas tardarán varios meses en recibir la formación necesaria para utilizarlo con éxito".
> 
> La primera batería de lanzamisiles Patriot llegaría a Ucrania en febrero de 2023.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Dic 2022)

propongo cambiarle el nombre a Tsar Tarra



rejon dijo:


> El Kutnesov en llamas .


----------



## Iskra (22 Dic 2022)

Solo 86 de los 213 miembros del Partido Republicano en la Cámara de Representantes asistieron al discurso de Zelensky ante el Congreso de Estados Unidos.
Los republicanos ahora son mayoría.
Los congresistas Lauren Bobert y Matt Gaetz, se negaron a ponerse de pie y aplaudir a Zelenski. Por lo que fueron llamados "agentes rusos" en Twitter, e incluso algunos comenzaron a amenazarles con la venganza de los inmigrantes de Ucrania.


----------



## España1 (22 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Brutal off topic



Vaya dictadura más distópica les ha quedado. Es UK?

Los anglos han pasado de piratas a meapilas, no entiendo como se dejan hacer así por sus gobiernos


----------



## alexforum (22 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Resumen del dia. El presidente Zelenski va desde el mismisimo frente a recibir una gran ovacion en el congreso de USA. Todos los prorrusos genoZidas biliando y enrabietados.
> 
> Meanwhile, el puto enano calvo Vladimiro lleva 10 meses escondido en bunkers como la rata que es, exceptuando la visita a pelar patatas con el tito Lukas del otro dia. Todos los prorrusos callados como putas.



claro que si Putin no ha salido de Rusia, no ha tenido encuentro bilaterales, asistido a conferencias …ahora suena el despertador y termina tu sueño


----------



## NoRTH (22 Dic 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> claro que si Putin no ha salido de Rusia, no ha tenido encuentro bilaterales, asistido a conferencias …ahora suena el despertador y termina tu sueño



Deja de citar a trolls

Enviado desde mi 21061119DG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2022)

La guerra de Ucrania es una farsa postcoronavirus . Una gigantesca trama de ingeniería financiera en el contexto del gran reseteo.

Tengo dudas si Trump al ser un advenedizo no se entera de lo que realmente está pasando, por eso dice esas cosas tan estrafalarias.

Un poder mucho mayor que el presidente de Estados Unidos, lo echó a patadas y lo ninguneó sin darle ningún margen a reaccionar siendo evidente el pucherazo. Gracias a eso hemos descubierto que los gobernantes del mundo, incluido los chinos y los rusos, obedecen al mismo ente supranacional :
el que montó lo del coronavirus .

El llamado presidente de Estados Unidos, es un cargo simbólico. Es como el directivo de una empresa que sigue órdenes del dueño aunque tenga cierto margen de acción. Pero las órdenes directas las tiene que acatar.

De ser cierta la descabellada idea de un enfrentamiento real entre Rusia y Estados Unidos, es ridículo pensar en misiles intercontinentales .
Tiempo han tenido durante estas décadas de hermanamiento y amor incondicional , de llenar Estados Unidos de contenedores cargados de armas nucleares sin necesidad que vayan cohetes desde Rusia.

Por ejemplo " neveras " o cualquier objeto importado desde Rusia o China que camuflase bombas y se instalasen en pisos de alquiler en Manhattan o Washington , conectadas a internet y que explotarían en caso de conflicto. Si se me ocurre a mi que no soy nadie ...
¿ cómo no lo iban a tener previsto los expertos en el tema ?

Por eso insisto que todo esto es una performance con el mismo esquema del coronavirus, con las mismas patrañas en los informativos . La única diferencia es que los reporteros cómplices y criminales ( como lo fueron los sanitarios ) , han cambiado la mascarilla por el casco.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El único.portaaviones ruso Admiral Kuznetsov otra vez se incendia mientras es reparado.
> Creo que al final lo darán de baja.
> 
> 
> ...



Ha sido un pequeño incendio que ha afectado solo 6 m2.









Programa de reparaciones del portaviones Almirante Kuznetsov


23-12-2022 Realmente parece que le han lanzado un hechizo. El director de United Shipbuilding Corporation, Alexei Rajmanov, ha informado qu...




alejandro-8.blogspot.com


----------



## Iskra (23 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 302, 22/12/2022. Galia Ivánovna Markova de soltera Dzhunkóvskaia (en ruso, Галина Ивановна…


fue una navegante de escuadrón en el 587.º Regimiento Aéreo de Bombarderos Pesados, posteriormente renombrados como 125.º Regimiento Aéreo de Bombarderos Pesados de la Guardia, durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial donde recibió el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética el 18 de agosto de 1945. La...




telegra.ph





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 302, 22/12/2022.


Spoiler: Heroína aérea de Ucrania



Galia Ivánovna Markova de soltera Dzhunkóvskaia (en ruso, Галина Ивановна Джунковская; Yurkovka, RSS de Ucrania, 6 de octubre de 1922 – Moscú, Unión Soviética, 12 de septiembre de 1985) fue una navegante de escuadrón en el 587.º Regimiento Aéreo de Bombarderos Pesados, posteriormente renombrados como 125.º Regimiento Aéreo de Bombarderos Pesados de la Guardia, durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial donde recibió el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética el 18 de agosto de 1945.



La prensa occidental, nunca ha sabido lo que escribe sobre el conflicto entre Rusia y los EEUU, en Ucrania. Creo haberlo demostrado muchas veces, hoy es una prueba más.

Cuando se cumplen más de 300 días de la guerra de Ucrania, la *visita sorpresa del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski*, a EEUU, se ha concretado en 1.850 millones de dólares en ayuda militar adicional para Kiev, incluida la transferencia del sistema de defensa antiaérea Patriot.
En el Congreso de EEUU, Zelenski desplegó la bandera ucraniana autografiada por los soldados del frente de Bajmut


Spoiler



(y yo me lo creo),


 y advirtió que una «paz justa» con Rusia significa que no se comprometa la soberanía ni la integridad territorial de su país. Estas han sido sus grandes afirmaciones en el Capitolio.
Ok, ¿no ha sido eso lo que ha dicho siempre este Sr. vestido de caqui?, todo lo que han hecho, ha sido una puesta en escena bien medida, Zelensky no estuvo en Bajmut, la bandera, la medalla, y toda esa parafernalia, la establecieron los demócratas, puesto que esta semana entre en receso el Congreso y cuando vuelvan, asume la mayoría republicana. Los EEUU se van a desangrar en una guerra que siempre han sabido perdida, aunque digan lo contrario.
¿Por qué ir a Washington si los paquetes prometidos de ayuda militar son similares a los otros ya entregados?, el gasto militar de los EEUU en ucrania, ya sobrepasa el presupuesto militar completo de Rusia en un año. Ayer un compañero lo decía en el TOM, «…Eduardo Viciana Conde. Quién piense ganar una guerra de este tipo, con armas prestadas está bien jodido, sin una industria militar sólida nadie puede con un país con una doctrina militar como Rusia, doctrina forjada durante las mayores batallas de la historia, donde nadie daba un kilo por aquel ejército y se llevaron el cadáver del cabecilla a casa. El pobre Zelensky no le alcanza la talla ni para que su cráneo ocupe un lugar al lado del del otro…».
La realidad es otra, Zelensky sabe que los rusos demandan su rendición, EEUU -el que paga, manda-, le dice que no, al principio, cuando ve que lo que está pasando en el terreno y la incorporación de 4 Oblast a Rusia, más los inevitables, Odessa y Kharkiv, y por consiguiente Mykolaiv y Dnipro, urgen a Zelensky a negociar, y es ahora que los ucranianos dicen que no, entonces el problema es de ellos.
Si bien EEUU está en guerra, junto a la OTAN a través de Ucrania, este último, que paga los platos rotos, cree poner condiciones. Veremos en los próximos días, semanas y meses, lo que implicó el viaje de Zelensky a los EEUU, aunque para mi, solo fue un «juego de luces», para navidad.

*Putin dice que encontrará el «antídoto» a los misiles Patriot de EEUU.* «No funciona como nuestros sistemas de defensa. No sirve más que para prolongar el conflicto». Por su parte, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, aseguró este jueves que su ejército encontrará el «antídoto» para esquivar el sistema de defensa antiaérea Patriot que EEUU entregará a Ucrania para protegerse de los ataques de Moscú.
«El sistema Patriot es bastante viejo. No funciona como nuestro sistema (de defensa antiaérea) S-300. Los que se enfrentan a nosotros dicen que es un arma defensiva. Muy bien, lo tendremos en cuenta. Siempre habrá un antídoto. Así que la gente que está haciendo eso, lo hace en vano. No sirve más que para prolongar el conflicto», dijo Putin a la prensa.

*Bucarest ve insuficientes los derechos de las minorías en nueva ley ucraniana*. El MAE de Rumanía criticó este jueves la ley sobre minorías nacionales aprobada el día 13 por la Rada Suprema (parlamento) ucraniana, al considerar que no reconoce suficientes derechos a la minoría rumana de Ucrania.
Aunque admite que la nueva disposición supone ciertos avances, como la alineación de algunas normas ucranianas con la legislación internacional y la derogación para las lenguas minoritarias de algunas regulaciones que buscaban favorecer el uso del lenguaje ucraniano, Bucarest reprocha a Kiev que no haya consultado a la Comisión de Venecia a la hora de elaborar la ley.
Según el comunicado rumano, la normativa adoptada no disipa «las preocupaciones» de Bucarest sobre «el derecho a la educación» en las lenguas minoritarias y no ofrece suficientes garantías para que los integrantes de la minoría rumana puedan ser atendidos por la administración ucraniana en su lengua.

Existen 5 países para apenas unos oblast del este; Polonia, Hungría, Eslovaquia, Rumanía y Moldavia. Todos reivindican trozos de esas zonas. No sé donde se irán a meter los que hablan ucraniano.

*El Kremlin afirma que Biden y Zelenski se niegan «a escuchar» a Rusia.* La visita de Zelenski, a EEUU es una prueba de la falta de «voluntad de escuchar a Rusia» y el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, afirmó que deseaba que el conflicto terminara lo «antes» posible.
En su primer viaje internacional desde el inicio del conflicto, Zelenski recibió el miércoles trato de héroe en Washington, donde se reunió con su homólogo Joe Biden en la Casa Blanca y pronunció un aplaudido discurso ante el Congreso.
El jefe de Estado ucraniano obtuvo además la promesa de un paquete masivo de ayuda y nuevas entregas de armas que incluirán por primera vez el sistema de defensa antiaérea Patriot. Para Zelenski, la ayuda es indispensable para sus tropas y es «una inversión en la seguridad global y la democracia».
Bueno, si no quieren escuchar, hay que hacerlos escuchar. Los rusos tienen como hacerlo.

*Rusia no muestra un interés real en acabar la guerra en Ucrania, dice Blinken*. «En este momento, Rusia no muestra interés en una diplomacia significativa» para poner fin al conflicto, afirmó Blinken en conferencia de prensa, un día después de la visita a Washington del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski.
El presidente Putin, había manifestado más temprano su deseo de que la guerra culmine «lo antes posible». Blinken señaló que habló virtualmente el jueves con los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores del G-7 sobre las ideas para una «paz justa» propuestas por Zelenski en Washington, a las que calificó como «un buen comienzo».
Vuelvo y repito a la frase de Fidel en el conflicto angolano sudafricano, «no se puede pretender ganar en la mesa de negociaciones, lo que no se ha podido ganar en un campo de batallas».

Apareció la perdida en el llano. La primera ministra italiana Georgia *Meloni promete que viajará a Ucrania en el inicio de 2023*.«Escucharé a Zelenski. Cuento con poder ir a Ucrania en los primeros meses de 2023», dijo la primera ministra durante una intervención en el programa televisivo, «Porta a Porta». Desde que tomó posesión, Meloni ha tratado de zanjar así las dudas que suscitó la coalición que formó con Forza Italia, el partido de Silvio Berlusconi, en cuanto a la posición de Italia con la guerra de Ucrania, tras las declaraciones de este último en las que justificaba la ofensiva de Rusia.
«Sólo tenemos que imaginar lo que significaría apagar todo, aunque sólo fuera durante una hora: el gas, la luz, la televisión. Esto puede darnos la medida de cómo es la resistencia ucraniana», aseguró.

*Putin quiere que el conflicto de Ucrania termine lo «antes» posible.* Tras casi diez meses de intensos combates contra el ejército de Kiev.
«Nos esforzaremos para que esto termine. Y cuanto antes, mejor, por supuesto», declaró el líder ruso en una rueda de prensa.

Cerdogán, no da puntada sin hilo y así aprovecha de pasar el mensaje. *Ankara dice que la guerra en Ucrania se hubiese podido evitar con Turquía en la UE* porque Moscú se habría encontrado ante un frente común mayor, sugirió este jueves el viceministro de Exteriores turco y embajador para la UE, Faruk Kaymakçi.
Todo habría sido distinto «si Turquía se hubiera convertido en miembro de la UE, o si hubiera sido incluida en su debida forma en los mecanismos de seguridad y defensa de la UE», dijo Kaymakçi a la agencia turca Anadolu. «Dicho de otra manera, si esto no lo hubiera impedido la actitud del Gobierno grecochipriota y el de Grecia, se habría llegado a una acción conjunta de Turquía, OTAN y UE», consideró el viceministro.
Un frente común de este tipo habría tenido un efecto disuasorio sobre Rusia y quizás habría prevenido la invasión de Ucrania, sugirió Kaymakçi.
Si lo que queda de ucrania lo hacen entrar en Europa, y la Turquía no, este último, le hará la jugada, no aceptará el ingreso de Ucrania, y hasta allí llegará el cuento ucraniano, recuerden que se necesita unanimidad. Turquía espera desde hace 23 años el ingreso a la Unión Europea.

*Agente de la inteligencia alemana detenido por espiar para Rusia*. El agente, sospechoso de haber transmitido informaciones a Rusia, fue detenido el miércoles, anunció la fiscalía federal el jueves. El ciudadano alemán Carsten L., agente de los servicios federales de inteligencia (BND), es sospechoso de «alta traición», indicó la fiscalía de Karlsruhe, que precisa haber registrado su apartamento y su lugar de trabajo, así como el de otra persona.
«En 2022, entregó información recolectada en el marco de su trabajo a un servicio de inteligencia ruso», indicó la fiscalía federal, encargada de los asuntos de espionaje. «La investigación se llevó a cabo en estrecha colaboración con el BND», continuó. El sospechoso compareció ante un juez y fue detenido de manera provisional. «La moderación y la discreción son muy importantes en este caso concreto. Con Rusia, nos enfrentamos a un actor (…) cuya falta de escrúpulos y propensión a la violencia deben tenerse en cuenta», comentó Bruno Kahl, el presidente del BND, en un comunicado.
«…Con Rusia, nos enfrentamos a un actor (…) cuya falta de escrúpulos y propensión a la violencia…», lo dice el Jefe de Inteligencia ALEMÁN, sí señor, el organismo donde agentes prefieren ser espías rusos que alemanes, siendo alemanes. Solavaya.
Que un alemán hable de «escrúpulos y violencia», debe ser que los soviéticos crearon Auschwitz y los alemanes liberaron allí a los judíos luego de vencer a la jauría violenta e inescrupulosa del comunismo…, por interno me dicen que el asunto fue al revés.

*Corea del Norte entrega misiles al grupo ruso Wagner para Ucrania*,* según EEUU.* En un paquete de armas que incluye cohetes y misiles de infantería para la guerra en Ucrania, aseguró este jueves John Kirby, uno de los portavoces de la Casa Blanca, explicó que Corea del Norte ha entregado los equipos a Wagner durante el último mes y precisó que la empresa militar rusa no ha hecho llegar esos equipos al Gobierno ruso, en base a la información de inteligencia que tiene EEUU.
Además de hacer públicas estas acusaciones, Estados Unidos hoy impuso una serie de restricciones comerciales sobre Wagner para impedir que pueda acceder a tecnología estadounidense, detalló Kirby en una conferencia de prensa telefónica.
Imagínense ustedes, que la inteligencia británica, es la hija putativa de la inteligencia yanki…

*Melitopol, Vugledar y Bajmut, prioridades de Kiev mientras el frío no golpea. *El invierno está teniendo de momento poco impacto en la intensidad de la guerra, mientras los combates continúan en el frente y Ucrania se concentra en Melitopol y Vugledar en el sur y en la región de Lugansk en el norte al tiempo que repele los renovados ataques contra Bajmut.
Sergiy Grabskyi, analista militar, explica a EFE que a pesar de la ausencia de grandes avances por parte de ambos contendientes en las últimas semanas, la intensidad de los combates está próxima a su nivel máximo. «Ucrania actúa continua y metódicamente operando en la línea del frente para crear las condiciones adecuadas para operaciones aún más activas», considera.
Analista militar, ¿cómo van a ser objetivos prioritarios Vugledar y Bajmut, si se suponen que ellos lo controlan?, que sea Melitopol, es aceptable, y habría que ver qué pueden hacer.

*Conectadas a la red todas unidades nucleares controladas por Ucrania.* La empresa estatal ucraniana Energoatom confirmó este jueves que desde esta mañana todas las unidades nucleares en territorio controlado por Ucrania se encuentran conectadas a la red eléctrica.
Energoatom precisa que a las 07.00 horas (05.00 GMT) se conectó a la red eléctrica la novena unidad de potencia, que el pasado día 18 se dejó fuera de servicio para subsanar fallos, y que se está en proceso de aumentar la potencia, según un mensaje en Facebook citado por ‘Ukrainska Pravda’.
«Así pues, todas las unidades nucleares del territorio controlado por Ucrania están operativas», subraya el comunicado. Energoatom precisa que actualmente la novena unidad tiene una potencia de hasta 400 megavatios.
Me parece muy bueno, porque acaban de reconocer, por primera vez, que la Central Nuclear más grande de Ucrania y de Europa, la de Zaporizhia, est en manos de los rusos y no está conectada a la red ucraniana.

Y sobre el mismo tema.* Moscú dice haber aproximado posturas sobre una zona de seguridad en torno a la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. *La agencia atómica rusa, Rosatom, ha destacado este jueves la proximidad de posturas con el director general de la OIEA, Rafael Grossi, acerca de la creación de una zona de seguridad alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporiyia, ubicada en el sur de Ucrania y controlada por tropas rusas.
Rosatom ha hecho esta declaración tras una reunión en Moscú entre su jefe, Alexéi Lijachev y Grossi. «Durante la reunión, se discutieron los enfoques para la creación de una zona de protección de la seguridad nuclear y física en la central nuclear de Zaporiyia. Se destacó una proximidad significativa de las posturas sobre el proyecto de creación de dicha zona», señala la agencia rusa en un comunicado.
Rosatom agrega que las consultas serán continuadas «con el entendimiento de la necesidad de fraguar un texto mutuamente aceptable en el tiempo más corto posible». Grossi, por su parte, ha escrito en Twitter que ha celebrado otra ronda de discusiones necesarias sobre la creación de una zona de seguridad alrededor de la central de Zaporiyia.
El hecho que Rossi tenga que hablar con los rusos, ya es un reconocimiento de quién controla la Central y el territorio, todo lo demás son especulaciones.

El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir *Zelenski, expresó hoy su agradecimiento a Polonia en un encuentro con su homólogo polaco, Andrzej Duda, en una parada en Varsovia *de regreso de su viaje a Estados Unidos.
«De camino a casa me reuní con el presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, un amigo de Ucrania», escribió Zelenski, a través de su cuenta en Facebook, acerca de esa reunión bilateral, en la que -dijo-«abordamos los desafíos históricos derivados de una guerra a gran escala».

*El Ejército de Rusia justifica las maniobras militares con China por la postura «agresiva» de EEUU. *Las maniobras navales previstas esta semana entre las marinas rusa y china en el mar de China Oriental son una «reacción» a la posición «agresiva» de Estados Unidos en Asia, ha afirmado el jefe del Estado Mayor de Rusia, Valery Gerasimov. «Esta cooperación es una reacción natural a la acumulación agresiva del potencial militar estadounidense en la región», ha indicado ante representantes militares de países extranjeros.
«Las patrullas marítimas y aéreas ruso-chinas en la región Asia-Pacífico, así como los ejercicios y entrenamientos, se convirtieron en una aplicación en práctica de la asociación estratégica con China», ha señalado Gerasimov durante su intervención.
Rusia anunció el lunes que varios de sus buques de guerra participarán entre el 21 y el 27 de diciembre en una serie de ejercicios con la marina china, en un momento en el que Moscú y Pekín refuerzan sus vínculos frente a Occidente en pleno conflicto en Ucrania.

*Los esfuerzos militares de Rusia se centran en la región de Donetsk*. Intrntando capturar toda la región de Donetsk en el este del país según ha asegurado este jueves el Jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército ruso, Valery Gerasimov.
«La situación en la línea del frente se ha estabilizado, los principales esfuerzos de nuestras tropas se centran en completar la liberación del territorio de la República Popular de Donetsk». Gerasimov, citado por las agencias rusas, se refería así a la república autoproclamada por los separatistas prorrusos.
Srs. de la prensa occidental, la República Popular de Donetsk, *no hay prorrusos, son RUSOS,* de hecho y de derecho, y tal República, hace parte de la República Federativa de Rusia.


----------



## Iskra (23 Dic 2022)

*En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid0otBdynJvExeeKSoMkJYo3yNpxU8MQ7LVwu3i3vKawhcddhNnnEz4dGJRUwAqAiKRl/?mibextid=Nif5oz

Las mayores pérdidas de las FAU: el *cementerio de militantes de la 79ª brigada de asalto aerotransportado*. Video

Los combatientes del *grupo «O» asaltaron las posiciones ucranianas y capturaron a tres prisioneros.* Video

*Lukashenko mantiene hoy una reunión con militares y el bloque de pode**r.* Discuten los resultados de la inspección de las fuerzas de reacción inmediata y la operación antiterrorista, la situación alrededor de Bielorrusia, amenazas y desafíos a la seguridad nacional. Lukashenko dijo que ve la disposición de los estados vecinos para una posible agresión contra Bielorrusia. Foto

Los *artilleros de la 3.ª Brigada de Guardias* infligieron una derrota por fuego en la posición de las FAU, después de lo cual un tanque se acercó a ella, completando la derrota del enemigo con fuego directo. Los combatientes ucranianos huyeron dejando a sus heridos y muertos. Video

*Zelensky no logró el propósito de su visita a EEUU y recibir armas modernas para operaciones ofensivas, *– Washington Post. El periódico escribe que los objetivos de las conversaciones entre los jefes de los dos países diferían. Por lo tanto, el objetivo de Zelensky era obtener «armas más poderosas y aumentar la capacidad de Ucrania para lanzar operaciones ofensivas importantes» el próximo año. «Prácticamente no hay indicios de que haya tenido éxito, al menos a corto plazo», dice el artículo. Por su parte, Washington estaba ansioso por «discutir lo que [Zelensky] piensa sobre la diplomacia», dijo una fuente de la Casa Blanca al periódico. Foto

Ataques de artillería y cuadricópteros contra las FAU en el área de *Kremennaya* en la LPR. Video

*Shoigu inspeccionó* las unidades de la agrupación de las FAFR en la zona de la operación especial – Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. Foto

Los tanques* T-72B3M* atacan las posiciones de las FAU. Video

La *destrucción de dos radares P-18 Malachite y 35D6M *actualizados de Ucrania a la vez por drones kamikaze de *Lancet *en la región de Jersón. Video

*Octocoptero de choque APU *abatido por una unidad de las FAR. Video

*Ya los están enterrando en cualquier parte*. Fotos

La* posición ucraniana después de la llegada* de proyectiles rusos. Video

*«Sparta» destruyen a los nazis* Los combatientes del batallón «Sparta» destruyen al enemigo cerca de Donetsk. Video

Las ametralladoras que los soldados ucranianos usan como defensa antiaérea. *Tropas ucranianas emplean las ametralladoras coaxiales Maxim para derribar drones y otros aparatos aéreos*. Video

Asalto de soldados rusos contra el Ejército de Ucrania en la República Popular de Lugansk. Las FAR llevaron a cabo un asalto contra las tropas ucranianas en este edificio en ruinas de *Svatovo, *ubicado en la República Popular de Lugansk. Video

*Foto: Gueorgui Zhúkov, junto al mariscal británico Montgomery, en la berlinesa puerta de Brandenburgo (1945).* Los soviéticos invitaron a Montgomery para que les sirviese el té, supongo yo.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## Iskra (23 Dic 2022)

No creo que le esté sobando porque salvo que la demencia afecte a eso, es más de otros "gustos".
Que le preguntenn a Begoño y al Preparao que les sobó bien a las dos. Y me imagino que le escondieran a las princesas...aunque la mat¡yor (por lo que cuentan y por lo que parece) es el vivo retrato de la "abuelita Isabel II. Por mucho que quieran limpiar la sangre, ha demasiado borbonismo por esas venas.








El "repugnante" vídeo de Joe Biden: toqueteos y besos al acercarse a mujeres y niñas







www.publico.es




Para mí es algo muy evidente, es el ventrílocuo manejando a su "sangrienta" marioneta, aunque no deja de ser curioso que "mano larga" lo "dirija" metiendo la mano ahí...


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>



¿Este es un ejperto?

1.- Rusia podría usar termobáricas, no lo hace por no matar civiles, al revés de lo que dice el ejperto.
2.- Solo supone pero da como un hecho sus suposiciones
3.- Los Wagner atacan a su manera, entran unos pocos hacen de cebo y luego masacran las posiciones reveladas y no ponen bandera alguna hasta que esta 100% por 100% libre de enemigos.

¿Por que es difícil? Hay túneles que les permite a los ucranianos esconderse e ir a lugar seguro, cuesta encontrarlo pero poco a poco los van tomando, han tenido 8 años para fortalecerse los ucranianos.

4.- ¿Por qué es importante su toma? Da una entrada para poder rodear otras ciudades atacando por el frente y la retaguardia.

Y este tío es un ejperto????? Otro que no ha hecho la mili pero le gustan las maquetas.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> ⚡ El estado de Dmitry Rogozin se está deteriorando, la herida resultó ser grave.
> 
> Los médicos en Donetsk y Rostov del-Don no se atrevieron a operar a Dmitry Rogozin, quien resultó herido durante el bombardeo, debido a su complejidad.
> 
> ...



He leído en algún sitio que tiene esquirlas en la columna. Mal asunto. La clave es dar con el chivato. Si es que no ha muerto en el propio bombardeo


----------



## cobasy (23 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Una interesante pregunta de la rueda de prensa de Putin hoy:
> 
> K. Golovanova: Interfax, Ksenia Golovanova. *
> Vladimir Vladimirovich, me gustaría preguntar en relación con la visita de Zelensky a los Estados Unidos y el acuerdo alcanzado allí sobre el suministro de baterías Patriot a Ucrania: ¿podemos hablar ahora sobre la participación total de los Estados Unidos en el conflicto en Ucrania? ¿Cuáles son las posibles consecuencias de esta decisión? Por ejemplo, ¿puede Rusia mover sus sistemas más cerca de las fronteras de los países de la OTAN o muy cerca de los Estados Unidos?*
> ...



A veces es dificil no entender lo que dice este Ruso...
Por eso es mejor censurarlo, porque es obvio que los politicos de la UE no aguantan la comparacion, como muestra las respuestas al Twitter de Boris Johnson, que ha enlazado Mazuste, mejor leerlas que hacer encuestas:


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Dic 2022)

Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me





Así es como se ve la "picadora de carne de Bajmut" desde el lado ucraniano. La 57.ª Brigada Motorizada no quiere luchar allí.

A juzgar por el uniforme y el vocabulario, el video muestra en su mayoría a civiles recientemente movilizados, con los que están equipando con urgencia las brigadas numeradas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Bajmut.

A juzgar por sus declaraciones, no les va muy bien: en una compañía solo hay 32 personas, lo que equivale a la fuerza regular de un pelotón.

Las personas en el video pronuncian las razones de las pérdidas tan grandes.

En primer lugar, la gestión nefasta de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En segundo lugar, la eficaz lucha de contrabatería librada por PMC Wagner. A pesar de la presencia de su propio grupo de artillería en la brigada 57, las personas en el video dicen que no hay apoyo de artillería.

En tercer lugar, la efectividad de las unidades de PMC Wagner en combate. De una compañía incompleta de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, sobreviven 6 personas, y su batalla dura 20 minutos.

Pero después de cada derrota, la unidad se retira a la retaguardia para compensar las pérdidas con otros civiles movilizados y nuevamente (por enésima vez) se precipita hacia la "picadora de carne de Bajmut".

P.S.: No me tocado el gordo, ni la pedrea... otro año será.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Dic 2022)

de donde salen estos zumbaos, no hemos visto termobaricas ni nada sobre zonas residenciales, ciudades reducidas a escombro 
tarados que lleva anunciando la toma de bakmut durante semanas se permite menospreciar a comentaristas que han acertado plenamente de los ridiculos avances de risia

otro dia más en matrix motherland



Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Este es un ejperto?
> 
> *1.- Rusia podría usar termobáricas, no lo hace por no matar civiles, al revés de lo que dice el ejperto.*
> 2.- Solo supone pero da como un hecho sus suposiciones
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Dic 2022)

eres proxeneta? es otra costumbre rusa que occidentalsky no termina de aprovar?



Alvin Red dijo:


> Irina
> 
> 
> Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot
> ...


----------



## Praktica (23 Dic 2022)

*La desintegración espera: sobre los sueños de un Occidente moribundo y una Ucrania desvanecida en vías de desaparición *- Timofey Markov
23 de diciembre de 2022
Ждуны распада: о мечтах умирающего Запада и исчезающей Украины
tr dee

*¡'El necio se regocija en sus pensamientos, se enriquece con ellos'! *Para los que no estén versados en el folckore ucraniano, permítannos explicarlo. El proverbio hace que la gente se ría de los soñadores vacíos. *Hay una razón por la que en la conciencia colectiva postsoviética se considera a los ucranianos gente con los pies en la tierra, centrada sobre todo en las necesidades básicas de la vida. *El retrato colectivo de un típico 'khahl hataskraini' está ilustrado de forma expresiva por el rostro lustroso del general Zaluzhny, lleno de auténtico resplandor intelectual avaro. Por eso sería realmente divertido verle en la silla del jefe de la moribunda Ucrania.

*Sin embargo, hoy tiene sentido hablar de otra cosa. La operación rusa ha revelado inesperadamente al mundo nuevas facetas brillantes de la mentalidad ucraniana. De repente, los lugareños han dejado de preocuparse por los bienes terrenales en aras del triunfo de las ideas metafísicas.* *Si crees la propaganda oficial, los ucranianos están contentos sin electricidad, calor, agua, con la pobreza total y la anarquía casi para siempre a la espera de ese ‘momento feliz’, cuando ven el colapso de la maldita Rusia. *Al menos la familia Zelensky está cien por cien segura de ello.

La narrativa sobre un papel especial de los ucranianos occidentales en lucha contra el imperialismo ruso no llegó a ver la luz. La a*usencia de otras razones reales para inflar artificialmente el orgullo nacional-parroquial obligó a los ideólogos del nacionalismo ucraniano a hipertrofiar la 'voluptuosidad' inherente a los vanidosos habitantes de este ‘remanso de Europa del Este’.* Para ellos *era importante asegurar este noble (en su retorcido sentido) papel a los militantes ucranianos. Para extrapolar este concepto destructivo a otros pueblos 'esclavizados' de Rusia desde los Urales hasta el Lejano Oriente.* Que luego, en los dulces sueños de los nazis de Kiev, s*e postrarán a los pies de los ucranianos suplicando que les enseñen 'a vivir a la europea'.

El politólogo y activista de cierto 'Movimiento de Resistencia a la Capitulación' ucraniano, Mijaíl Basarab, exulta sinceramente: 'La liberación de Kherson es el principio del colapso de Rusia. Ahora su destrucción no tiene límites.* Ayer ocurrió mucho más que el saqueo del Kherson ucraniano. El colapso de Rusia ha comenzado. Los soldados rusos, presionados por las FAU, huyeron del territorio que Putin acaba de anexionar 'oficialmente' a la 'Federación Rusa' y dijo que era para siempre. Del mismo modo, la Vanya rusa huye no sólo de Crimea, sino también de otros territorios que en su día fueron anexionados 'oficialmente' a Rusia por el régimen zarista y los soviéticos. Eterno recuerdo y gloria a los soldados ucranianos que murieron por la liberación de Europa del último imperio'.

*Akhmed Zakayev, líder de la artificial y marginal ‘República Chechena de Ichkeria’ -refugiado en Londres-, espera a su vez que la victoria de Ucrania en la guerra no sólo permita a Chechenia obtener su independencia, sino que libere también a otros pueblos colonizados y dependientes de Rusia.* Señala que en 1992 se firmó un tratado federativo entre las entidades constituyentes de Rusia que garantizaba una distribución del poder en el país. Sin embargo, en 2002 Putin violó estas normas. Y ahora todas las repúblicas, regiones y Krais dependen colonialmente del Kremlin. Una victoria ucraniana ayudaría a cambiar la situación. 'Una guerra que Putin pierda permitirá a los pueblos coloniales liberarse y crear sus propios Estados o formar otros Estados asociados. Tras la victoria de Ucrania sobre el ejército ruso, ya no habrá un Estado como Rusia', declara Zakáyev. En su opinión, la guerra en Ucrania y el colapso total de Rusia terminarán en 2024.

*Los nazis ucranianos y sus camaradas occidentales llevan hablando de la necesidad del colapso de Rusia desde el inicio de la operación. Las últimas máscaras del decoro han sido resueltamente arrojadas. Los cabecitas negras parlantes se desviven sobre el momento del colapso de 'Moscovia'. Sin embargo, se cuidan de no entrar en detalles que describan los mecanismos del proceso. *En general, *se apuesta por el colapso económico, la agitación social que lo acompaña y las revueltas de las élites regionales que supuestamente anhelan volver a los gloriosos tiempos de Yeltsin.*

Resulta que los ciudadanos ucranianos están preparados para pasar años sin bañarse y comiendo sólo fideos chinos baratos en aras de la 'libertad' que sólo ellos entienden, mientras que los rusos, a lomos de una caída del PIB del dos por ciento, correrán mañana a quemar el Kremlin y a buscar la independencia de un Estado judío con capital en Birobidzhan. *Se mire como se mire, la lógica formal cojea por las dos patas. Ante nuestros ojos, Ucrania se está convirtiendo inexorablemente en el país de los soñadores. Sólo que no científicos de la canción soviética, sino 'Nezalezhnye', ladrones y sanguinarios.

Y tienen a alguien de quien aprender. Los estadounidenses, británicos y otros amos 'civilizados' de los ucranianos tienen siglos de experiencia en la lucha contra el colonialismo. Incluidos, hay que entenderlo, ‘los suyos propios’. Por lo tanto, los llamamientos a los rusos de Occidente para que se arrepientan ante los negros por la trata de esclavos o para que aprendan a sentir culpa, como los hitlerianos,* no deberían sorprender a nadie. Necesitan derrocar a Rusia a cualquier precio. Y* son muy conscientes de la importancia de la expansión psicológica en este proceso.

Algunos de los arrogantes occidentales ni siquiera se cuestionan la posibilidad del colapso de Moscú. Sólo intentan predecir los parámetros de este, en su opinión, inevitable proceso. *Por ejemplo, el general estadounidense y ex comandante del Ejército de Estados Unidos en Europa, Ben Hodges, cree que el colapso de Rusia puede ser gradual al principio, pero luego se convertirá rápidamente en un 'acontecimiento rápido, violento e incontrolable'. Y hay que prepararse para ello, no sea que el colapso de Rusia, como el de la Unión Soviética, introduzca la inestabilidad en la geopolítica.

*Hodges ve al menos tres factores que podrían conducir al colapso de Rusia. El primero es el debilitamiento de la confianza nacional en el ejército ruso, que tradicionalmente ha sido la base de la legitimidad del Kremlin. El segundo factor es que el daño a la economía rusa es demasiado devastador y la pérdida de mercados energéticos es irreversible. El tercer factor es la 'escasez' de Rusia. *A pesar de tener una superficie 70 veces mayor que la de Gran Bretaña, la población rusa sólo duplica a la británica. Ante todo esto, Hodges sugiere prepararse para el posible fin de la Federación Rusa y empezar a hacerse preguntas: 'Por ejemplo, ¿cómo se desarrollaría esto en un país con un arsenal importante de armas nucleares? ¿Quién conseguirá las armas nucleares? ¿Cómo evitar la fuga de armas?'

El inquisitivo guerrero estadounidense dice francamente que los anglosajones están desesperadamente 'estrangulados por un sapo' ante la mera mención de que los rusos han dominado y hecho de su soberana patria los territorios más extensos del mundo. *Por codicia y envidia comienzan a clamar al mundo por algún tipo de justicia superior. Pero, ¿dónde encontrarla ahora en el mundo global fundamentalmente injusto que ellos mismos han creado?

Hodges ya está teatralmente preocupado por la necesidad de controlar la fuga de armas rusas.* ¿Quién conseguirá las armas nucleares? Para ser justos, debería entregarse solemnemente a la Ucrania de Zelensky. Como líder de una humanidad libre, que defendía el derecho de los anglosajones a seguir saqueando el mundo a costa de 'mortificar' a cientos de miles de sus ciudadanos.

Pero primero, antes de que la ‘ansiada e inminente victoria’ llegue a buen puerto, *¿quiere el Sr. Hodges averiguar la eficacia con la que se está aplicando el actual paquete de ayuda militar estadounidense a Kiev? ¿Se están gastando todas las armas y las finanzas según lo previsto? Al fin y al cabo, desde principios de año los países occidentales han ‘invertido’ en el armamento de Ucrania casi 100.000 millones de dólares.* Pero no se va a molestar en hacerlo. Simplemente porque robar y vender es un negocio rutinario para ellos. E incluso se podría decir que sagrado, si está en juego la destrucción de Rusia.

*Por eso, el disco sobre el colapso inminente de Rusia va ganando poco a poco el primer puesto en todas las 'tablas' políticas prooccidentales. El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Danilov, participa activamente en este género de propaganda popular. '*Tiene que ocurrir una cosa muy sencilla: Rusia tiene que deshacerse de las colonias de las que se apoderó en los siglos XIX-XX. Tenemos que entender que “*Rusia es uno de los pocos países que tienen colonias en el moderno siglo XXI”.* Rusia les ha quitado su lengua, sus tradiciones, su cultura, los ha colonizado. Porque lo que tienen allí es una colonia, hay que liberarla, para que esa gente sea libre', señala. Y añade que los pueblos de Ichkeria y Tatarstán no desean formar parte de Rusia. Así pues, *Rusia ya se tambalea un poco, sólo necesita un empujón.

En los sueños del antiguo criminal Danilov, tal vez sí. El único problema es que llevan muchos años 'empujando' a Rusia, pero como resultado, se han ido deslizando inexorablemente hacia un abismo geopolítico y económico.

Preocupados por la voluntad del pueblo de Tatarstán, los funcionarios ucranianos ignoran al mismo tiempo la opinión de millones de sus conciudadanos que, por decirlo suavemente, no están encantados con lo que está ocurriendo. *Pero todos *los que dudan de la necesidad de una lucha santa por el hundimiento de Rusia guardan silencio por miedo a ser incluidos en las filas de los 'enemigos del pueblo ucraniano'. Con quién en la Ucrania 'democrática' y 'libre' no es especialmente ceremonioso.

Otra cosa es cantar al unísono con la propaganda oficial. Por eso, el ministro de Defensa ucraniano, Oleksiy Reznikov, no se queda atrás en la batalla por la simpatía de los oyentes occidentales. *'Estoy seguro de que en los próximos años asistiremos a una procesión de peticiones de soberanía en territorio ruso. La Federación Rusa acabará siendo diferentes países: Tatarstán, Bashkortostán, etc.', afirma. 'La Unión de Estados Democráticos quiere ver a Ucrania derrotar a Rusia y llevar a esta última a un estado en el que ya no amenace a nadie. Confiamos en que haya nacido una coalición anti-Kremlin. Nuestros socios de Londres, Washington y otras capitales están invirtiendo en nosotros no sólo dinero, sino también la esperanza de su pueblo a la que debemos obligar a perder al Kremlin.* Debemos ganar esta guerra **juntos**', subraya el ministro.*

Pues bien, el mero planteamiento de la cuestión de la posible fragmentación de la gran (tanto geográfica como civilizacionalmente) Rusia debería haber horrorizado a los analistas adecuados. Pero, por su naturaleza, l*os políticos ucranianos y su entorno son los clásicos camareros. Que creen fielmente que tarde o temprano la felicidad caerá sobre sus cabezas. Y si creen sinceramente que el hipotético colapso de Rusia será su gran éxito, sólo cabe ‘simpatizar’ con ellos: a** estas alturas la idiotez es ya incurable.*

Por tanto, la *disonancia cognitiva* que señalábamos al principio es ilusoria. *La operación no ha provocado ningún cambio mental en la realidad ucraniana. A las autoridades locales (y sobre todo a los ciudadanos), como antes, no les preocupan los problemas complicados de la visión del mundo. Incapaces de devanarse los sesos incluso ante la aniquilación total, se contentan con ‘transmitir ‘el ‘producto intelectual occidental’, aunque sea de ínfima calidad. *Y se 'enriquecen' ni siquiera con sus propios pensamientos, sino con los de los demás. Es una clínica completa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Dic 2022)

esta peña tipo multicuneta, estan enchufados a retretes y abrevan truños directamente vertidos por el Kremlin, son los encargados de difundir la MATRI*Z *en donde vive preso el borregomatrix ruso. El kremlin les extrae las energias y borregomatrix cree estar sirviendo a motherland, pero sirve a "maquinas" que tienen enormes fortunas por corrupcion, cuyos yates, mansiones y gastos pagan enormes impuestos en paises de la OTAN que estos convierten en armamento para destruir al borregomatrix. Parte de esa MATRIX nos llega a occidentalsky, y los mas borregos caen presos enseguida por homosexualidad reprimida de querer un khan dominador, pero son meros ecos de la autentica matrix que existe en motherland en mucha mas intensidad, en donde agentes smith de la FSB te visitan si tomas red pill

ya depende del grado de inteligencia que sean tipo Zifra, gente que conoce el circo pero se prostituye por 2 rublos en la matrix o idiotas que tienen directamente mierda cristalizada en las meninges y creen que en realidad el aire que respiran es gracias a un enano pederasta





Plasteriano dijo:


> Es que son tan cretinos que se autohumillan ellos solitos con sus mongoladas y luego no saben por dónde salir.
> 
> Fíjate lo que ha reconocido la rata inempeorable:
> 
> ...


----------



## España1 (23 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Que twitter mas lacayuno


----------



## Yomateix (23 Dic 2022)

De verdad que toman por estúpida a la gente. Cuidado con los que quieren paz.....y luego te ponen coches bomba dandoles igual que haya civiles, se niegan a negociaciones de ningún tipo, te suelta de matar a todos los Rusos, quiere conquistar un territorio Ruso (acordado así hace ya años) como Crimea, llevan años preparando tropas mientras nazis mataban pro Rusos en el Donbás etc etc.....pero son los que más paz quieren, claro que si. Y mientras desde EEUU quieren vender la moto con ese mantra, Zelenski el mismo día suelta que no se puede llegar a una paz justa porque quieren venganza.....pero son los que más quieren la paz, claro que si.

*EEUU enviará armamento a Ucrania para "un buen desempeño en el campo de batalla"*

"Nadie quiere que haya paz más que el presidente ucraniano. *Ellos son los que sufren *y por esto tiene que ser una paz justa y duradera", remarcó el líder de la diplomacia estadounidense.

En una rueda de prensa con Biden el miércoles, *Zelenski puso sin embargo en cuestión la posibilidad de que se pueda llegar a una "paz justa" en el conflicto con Rusia*, ya que *los padres ucranianos que han perdido a sus hijos por la invasión rusa quieren una "venganza"*.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Dic 2022)

Ya incluso en algún medio Español reconocen lo poco que pinta la UE en esta guerra....más allá de poner millones y armas cuando el amo EEUU lo ordene.

*La visita de Zelenski a EEUU muestra quién maneja las riendas en la guerra de Ucrania *

El primer viaje de Volodímir Zelenski fuera de *Ucrania* desde que comenzó la guerra hace diez meses deja claro que *Estados Unidos lidera el apoyo a Kiev en el exterior y es quién lleva, entre bastidores, las riendas del conflicto, con Europa relegada a segundo plano por el propio líder ucranian*o. Las reiteradas peticiones ucranianas de entrada en la Unión Europea se ven superadas por la _realpolitik_. *Zelenski muestra su lealtad a quien realmente manda y es la Casa Blanca la que lleva dictando en Ucrania las políticas occidentales* desde la caída de la *Unión Soviética*.

La visita de *Zelenski*, organizada directamente desde Washington, ha remachado quién se consolidará como el "hermano mayor" de la Ucrania que surja de las cenizas de la guerra: unos Estados Unidos reforzados económica y militarmente por esta contienda, con unos intereses en Ucrania que no han surgido con el ataque ruso, sino que llevan consolidándose desde hace décadas.

En su primera intervención "en vivo" ante un Legislativo extranjero, Zelenski ha afirmado que la ayuda con armas y dinero a Ucrania "no es caridad, es una inversión en la seguridad global". Estados Unidos, principal donante de Kiev en esta contienda, seguro que coincide con esta afirmación del líder ucraniano, pues la guerra ha llevado al rearme de *Europa*, a la fabricación de armas como no se había visto desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y a la vuelta a los momentos más calientes de la guerra fría entre *Occidente* y la Unión Soviética. Y los primeros beneficiarios han sido las empresas armamentísticas, los exportadores de gas, los financieros y los militares estadounidenses.

*EE.UU. forja en Ucrania su seguridad global*

La "inversión en la seguridad global" que ha prometido Estados Unidos a Ucrania para 2023 sobrepasará los 45.000 millones de dólares. Esta cifra, sumada a los 19.000 millones de dólares ya entregados a Kiev para sostener su maquinaria bélica, es un paso estratégico para Washington, como ha apuntado Zelenski. Con una mínima inversión si se compara con los más de 857.900 millones de dólares del presupuesto de defensa nacional para 2023, Estados Unidos conseguirá debilitar de manera drástica a su principal rival militar en el mundo y lanza al tiempo un aviso de navegantes a eventuales contrincantes como *China*.

En pocas ocasiones un país había contribuido tanto al enriquecimiento de los mercaderes de las armas, en su mayor parte también estadounidenses, como lo está haciendo en estos momentos *Rusia*.

No son pocas las voces que relacionan el ímpetu dado por Biden a la ayuda bélica a Ucrania y sus presiones sobre Moscú con sus buenas relaciones con los _lobbies_ ucraniano y polaco en el Congreso. Pero las acusaciones hacia Biden se afinan cuando aluden a los presuntos tejemanejes que su hijo Hunter habría urdido en Kiev entre 2014 y 2019 cuando era miembro del consejo de administración de la compañía de hidrocarburos ucraniana *Burisma*. Es decir, justo después de que en Kiev triunfara, a principios de 2014, la "revolución de la plaza de Maidán", que depuso al entonces presidente ucraniano, *Víctor Yanukóvich*, demasiado cercano a Moscú, y en cuya gestación tanto tuvieron que ver los tentáculos de la inteligencia y diplomacia estadounidenses. Hunter Biden llegó a la dirección de Burisma justo cuando su padre era vicepresidente de Estados Unidos (2009-2017).

Los republicanos han subrayado la relación entre los negocios de Hunter Biden y la crisis de Ucrania. El anterior presidente estadounidense, *Donald Trump*, utilizó estas acusaciones contra Biden durante la campaña presidencial de 2020 y ahora sus correligionarios han prometido examinar lo que pueda haber de cierto en tales denuncias. 

Algunos representantes republicanos han acusado incluso a Zelenski de corrupción y lazos mafiosos, como Marjorie Taylor Greene o *Madison Cawthorn*. La política republicana *Greene*, una recalcitrante partidaria del ex presidente Trump y una de las legisladoras que apuesta por una auditoría sobre las ingentes sumas de dinero entregadas a Ucrania, señaló en un tuit, con ocasión de la visita de Zelenski a Washington, que se debería explicar "por qué son necesarios miles de millones de dólares pagados por los
contribuyentes estadounidenses para el 51 estado" de la Unión, en referencia directa a Ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Dic 2022)

Ucrania en 2008
El patriarca Kirill estaba en Kiev.
Las banderas rusa y ucraniana ondeaban entre la multitud, una al lado de la otra
Hoy, SBU buscando iglesias y monasterios.


"Defensores de la libertad y la democracia" de habla estadounidense en la "picadora de carne" de Bajmut


Ukros de la brigada 125 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se jacta de equipo en el ejército ucraniano.


Los países occidentales han entregado más de 350 tanques, 1.000 otros vehículos blindados de combate, 700 sistemas de artillería, 100 lanzacohetes múltiples, 30 helicópteros, 130.000 misiles antitanque y al menos 5.000 vehículos aéreos no tripulados.


Ugledar: La gente no quiere evacuar con los ucranianos y sus ayudantes extranjeros.


Soy medio judío. Esto - Israel invitando a los nazis de Azov a visitar - es escupir en la cara de mi familia, donde al menos 45 personas fueron asesinadas por los nazis ucranianos en Kiev durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Nunca lo olvidaré. Y nunca perdonará. No Ucrania. y no israel


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Dic 2022)

traigo info de calidad, no los truños que acostumbrais a tragaros desde los retretes del khan

ratios de equipos destruidos visulamente confirmados para hoy 1:1,4


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Dic 2022)

hablas de putachenko¿



España1 dijo:


> Que twitter mas lacayuno


----------



## amcxxl (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (23 Dic 2022)

Munición merodeadora artesanal elimina a invasor


----------



## Epicii (23 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania es una farsa postcoronavirus . Una gigantesca trama de ingeniería financiera en el contexto del gran reseteo.
> 
> Tengo dudas si Trump al ser un advenedizo no se entera de lo que realmente está pasando, por eso dice esas cosas tan estrafalarias.
> 
> ...



Cuando se dan todas las teorias conspirativas en la misma cabecita...
Al pobre sr Putin no le deben haber avisado de los contenedores, por eso invierte millones en misiles Sarmat,
Cuando podría mandar una bomba nuclear con Fedex, con las instrucciones "entregar en la Casa Blanca, Preguntar por JOE"


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Cuando se dan todas las teorias conspirativas en la misma cabecita...
> Al pobre sr Putin no le deben haber avisado de los contenedores, por eso invierte millones en misiles Sarmat,
> Cuando podría mandar una bomba nuclear con Fedex, con las instrucciones "entregar en la Casa Blanca, Preguntar por JOE"



Biden y Putin tiene el mismo jefe :

la industria armamentística.


----------



## ignorante (23 Dic 2022)

*De la peor crisis del siglo a una tibia recesión: Rusia resiste y destroza todas las previsiones sobre su economía*

El articulista no puede esconder en ocasiones su admiración por Rusia. Me quedo con el último párrafo:

_"La supuesta construcción de una flota fantasma o paralela (*creando un mercado marítimo de transporte de petróleo paralelo* al dominado por las empresas occidentales) para seguir exportando petróleo es un buen ejemplo de lo que es capaz de construir Rusia."_









De la peor crisis del siglo a una tibia recesión: Rusia resiste y destroza todas las previsiones sobre su economía


La economía de Rusia está a punto de romper todas las nefastas previsiones que se lanzaron a principios de año cuando dio comienzo la invasión sobre Ucrania. Es cierto que la recesión es inevitable, mientras que la inflación sube a dos dígitos. Pero el final de la historia no tiene nada que ver...



www.eleconomista.es





El 85% de la población mundial vive en paises que comercian con Rusia y no la han sancionado. Occidente se ha quedado aislado del resto del mundo y se ha estrellado creyendo ingenuamente que podían dañar ellos solitos económicamente a un país tan extenso como Rusia, en un mundo donde ellos (bueno, nosotros, yo vivo en occidente) ya sólo controlamos apenas el 50% del PIB mundial. La historia la escriben los ganadores, y la opinión objetiva de ese 85% de personas se trasladará tarde o temprano al 15% restante. En EEUU existe bastante admiración hacia los alemanes, pese a lo crueles que pudieran haber sido en la segunda Guerra Mundial... imagínate cómo verán a los rusos cuando sus libros de historia narren cómo ese país fue el primero que sobrevivió con éxito (porque Cuba y otros son pobres) al cerco e intento de vasallaje en _sus fronteras_ por parte de la criminal OTAN, con el salvaje colonialismo y posterior imperialismo que "occidente" practicó hasta el siglo XX y principios del XXI.


----------



## Epicii (23 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Biden y Putin tiene el mismo jefe :
> 
> la industria armamentística.



No. Eso es otra teoría conspirativa.

Las empresas de armamento no escriben las estrategias geopolíticas...

Durante 2022 hubo 10 guerras activas, esas empresas venden y ganan siempre, pero no mandan a la guerra ni a EEUU, ni a Rusia...


----------



## Impresionante (23 Dic 2022)

El secretario de Estado de EE.UU.: _La retirada de Afganistán permitió a EE.UU. brindar a Ucrania los actuales niveles de ayuda

"Por primera vez en 20 años, los estadounidenses no volverán a casa en una bolsa para cadáveres o gravemente heridos",_ aseveró el secretario de Estado


----------



## arriondas (23 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Me lo dice el de… buena falacia como respuesta. Has cerrado el círculo.



¿Se te ha ocurrido a ti solito?


----------



## arriondas (23 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> La comparecencia de Zelensky en el Congreso yankee es surrealista, a mi que me perdonen. Quería contar las veces que los congresistas estadounidenses se levantan para aplaudir pero perdí la cuenta y paso de volver a tragármelo. No es serio ese exceso de ánimo y jabón, incluso silbidos. El discurso: ¡vamos a por ellos!, ¡resistimos!, ¡Rusia ha perdido el control!, ¡dadnos más candela, más misiles!. "_¡Su dinero es una inversión para la seguridad global!, ¡ustedes pueden acelerar nuestra victoria!, ¡los terroristas rusos pagarán el precio!_". Al otro lado también estaba Putin hablando de lo suyo: más armas nuevas, más misiles SMART, estamos fabricando la reostia, pero sin exclamaciones ni grandes teatros, todo frío como el puto hielo. Un gran contraste entre una cosa y otra. Que asco de mundo, como si al establishment político-económico usano y al complejo militar-industrial les importase lo más mínimo las vidas humanas de Ucrania, Yemen, Siria, Afganistán, Irak, América Latina, África, Vietnam, etc. Tampoco santifico a los rusos, pero si cogemos este último siglo y comparamos, no sé yo, tal vez no se puede establecer ni una mínima comparación si tomamos el ámbito de la política exterior y de la guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La infantilización de la sociedad occidental en un vídeo. Y una cosa más, huelga decir que cuando se sobreactúa siempre es por el mismo motivo.


----------



## ROBOTECH (23 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> El secretario de Estado de EE.UU.: _La retirada de Afganistán permitió a EE.UU. brindar a Ucrania los actuales niveles de ayuda
> 
> "Por primera vez en 20 años, los estadounidenses no volverán a casa en una bolsa para cadáveres o gravemente heridos",_ aseveró el secretario de Estado




Fue salir de Afganistán y montar la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Dic 2022)

Los coreanos del norte aclarando la propaganda de la OTAN...que es muy mala, por cierto...
SEÚL, 23 de diciembre. /TASS/. El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Corea del Norte rechazó las afirmaciones de supuestos suministros de armas a Rusia, informó la agencia de noticias surcoreana Yonhap citando la declaración del ministerio.
"El falso informe de los medios japoneses de que la RPDC ofreció municiones a Rusia es la pista falsa más absurda, que no merece ningún comentario o interpretación", dijo Yonhap citando a un portavoz del ministerio en un comunicado en inglés, publicado por la agencia estatal de noticias KCNA.
El coordinador del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Estados Unidos para Comunicaciones Estratégicas, John Kirby, afirmó el jueves que Corea del Norte ha suministrado armas a la compañía militar privada rusa Wagner y estaba planeando nuevos suministros. El portavoz del secretario general de la ONU, Stephane Dujarric, dijo en una sesión informativa más tarde en el día que la organización mundial no tenía información sobre supuestas entregas de armas de Corea del Norte.
Corea del Norte rechaza las afirmaciones de supuestos suministros de armas a Rusia - Yonhap - Mundo - TASS


----------



## Simo Hayha (23 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Fue salir de Afganistán y montar la guerra en Ucrania.



Y encima rusia no estaba preparada para ella.... Oh well, la vida tiene esas cosas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Este es un ejperto?
> 
> 1.- Rusia podría usar termobáricas, no lo hace por no matar civiles, al revés de lo que dice el ejperto.
> 2.- Solo supone pero da como un hecho sus suposiciones
> ...



La palabra correcta es *fortificarse*. Lo otro se lo dejas a Super Ratón.


----------



## kraker (23 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Este es un ejperto?
> 
> 1.- Rusia podría usar termobáricas, no lo hace por no matar civiles, al revés de lo que dice el ejperto.
> 2.- Solo supone pero da como un hecho sus suposiciones
> ...



Ese es el problema, Rusia para tomar la ciudad tiene k hacer lo mismo k hace EEUU, dejarla en ruinas, mientras no haga eso no podrá tomarla


----------



## Impresionante (23 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Fue salir de Afganistán y montar la guerra en Ucrania.



Si.

Eeuu en guerra con Rusia sin perder un soldado, lo que le cuesta poco dinero .

El resultado es Europa jodida económicamente, lo que nos cuesta mucho dinero.

Pero el personal aplaudiendo a las 8.

De flipar.


----------



## Malevich (23 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> La infantilización de la sociedad occidental en un vídeo. Y una cosa más, huelga decir que cuando se sobreactúa siempre es por el mismo motivo.



El parlamento de la presunta primera democracia convertido en el fondo Sur de cualquier estadio de fútbol.


----------



## EUROPIA (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Con orgullo


Artículo Original: Alexander Grishin / Komsomolskaya Pravda El conocido medio occidental The Economist está extendiendo los rayos de gloria y grandeza de Volodymyr Zelensky y el país que le rodea, …




slavyangrad.es











Con orgullo


23/12/2022

Artículo Original: Alexander Grishin / Komsomolskaya Pravda 


El conocido medio occidental _The Economist_ está extendiendo los rayos de gloria y grandeza de Volodymyr Zelensky y el país que le rodea, reconociendo a Ucrania como país del año. “¡Somos el número uno del mundo! ¡Ucrania es imbatible!”, se jactaban con orgullo los políticos ucranianos, a los que no les da vergüenza alguna el hecho de que el consejo editorial de la revista haya dado este título honorífico a un país que en el periodo descrito ha logrado el gran logro de desarrollo de prácticamente acabar consigo mismo. Estas palabas en el actual periodismo parecen una burla teniendo en cuenta la actual realidad.

Pero hay que reconocer que Ucrania se ha transformado recientemente. Ya no es alguien que mendiga con llantos por unas migajas a quienes pasan a su alrededor. Sigue mendigando, pero ahora lo hace con orgullo y ya no espera, sino que exige. El actual presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, ha descrito y detallado a sus aliados extranjeros que tienen que entregar a Kiev. El Reino Unido y Noruega tienen que suministrar defensas aéreas y munición para ellas (proyectiles y misiles). A los Países Bajos se asigna el suministro de tanques, misiles Harpoon, y proyectiles de artillería de los calibres de la OTAN. Suecia también tiene su lista de exigencias: obuses autopropulsados Archer, sistemas antiaéreos RBS-98 y aeronaves Gripen. Lituania tiene que enviar NASAMS y Stingers. Dinamarca está obligada a suministrar a Ucrania CAERSARs autopropulsados. Y Finlandia (¡incluso Finlandia!) tiene que enviar a Kiev proyectiles de 122 y 152 milímetros, equipamiento de guerra electrónica y sistemas de lanzacohetes múltiples.

También están Alemania, Francia y Estados Unidos, pero esas son las vacas sagradas. Zelensky aún no se atreve a lanzarles un golpe de tal manera que sientan que le deben la vida. Es más, ya sabe que seguirán suministrándole armas hasta el último ucraniano.

Mientras tanto, en un telemaratón nacional, el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Alexey Reznikov, descifró las palabras del comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, que en una entrevista con el mismo medio que ha calificado a Ucrania de país del año, _The Economist_, afirmó que necesitaba, por lo menos, 300 tanques occidentales modernos, 700 vehículos de infantería y 500 obuses. “Afirmó que «en general, puedo ganar la guerra». Y de forma separada habló de las cifras que necesita para una operación específica. Esta es una victoria en una operación específica”, explicó Reznikov, que añadió que el comandante en jefe hablaba del número de armas para una operación específica, no para la victoria completa contra el enemigo. Gracias por la explicación. Así que resulta que Zaluzhny pretende quemar todo ese equipamiento en una sola operación. ¿Cuánto necesitará en total? ¿Y cuántos ucranianos necesitará? ¿Habrá escuchado Occidente esas revelaciones de Kiev?

Reznikov no mencionó cuántas armas occidentales necesitaría Ucrania para una victoria completa. Es probable que no haya tantas armas en Occidente, aunque todos se queden sin nada, ni siquiera chalecos antibalas o pantalones con los que cubrirse. Es más fácil con el dinero: se puede imprimir toda la moneda que se quiera, pero las armas requieren de producción. Y construir un tanque o un obús moderno no es como afilar un palo con un cuchillo.

Occidente no sabe dónde se ha metido. No son capaces de ver que Ucrania les va a exprimir hasta que no haya más jugo o hasta que muera en el proceso. Especialmente si se dedican a hacer de Ucrania _el número uno_. Sería más sencillo y más rentable dejar atrás a Ucrania que alimentarla satisfaciendo esos “deseos, demandas y exigencias”. No se darán por vencido.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
22 de diciembre de 2022*

Dirección Starobelsk:

▪ En el tramo Kupyansk-Svatovsk, las AFU se preparan para una ofensiva de las AFU en la línea Dvurechnoye-Liman 1.

➖ Varias unidades del 32º Batallón Compuesto TRO se trasladan al cruce del río Oskol.

▪ Continúan los combates posicionales en el sector de Liman, en la "zona gris" al sur de Dibrova. Hasta ahora, ninguna de las partes ha conseguido afianzarse en las inmediaciones del asentamiento.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En Bajmut (Artemivsk), los "wagneristas" avanzan por la calle Fedor Maksimenko, en el sur de la ciudad. El enemigo planea montar una contraofensiva en esta zona.

➖ Unidades de las PMC de Wagner han desalojado a los combatientes de TERO de las afueras orientales de Kleshcheyevka.

➖ Soldados de la 28ª brigada de las AFU intentaron contraatacar cerca de Kurdyumovka, pero fueron emboscados por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Con el apoyo de los refuerzos que iban llegando, las unidades ucranianas lograron romper el cerco a costa de grandes pérdidas.

▪ Varias unidades del 3er batallón de la 25ª División del Ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llegaron a Soledar para preparar un contraataque en Bajmutskoye.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates de posición en la parte central de Marinka.

▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas volvieron a bombardear la aglomeración de Donetsk: una cafetería donde Dmitri Rogozin celebraba su cumpleaños fue alcanzada en la capital de la DNR.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ En el distrito de Kajovka, terroristas ucranianos volaron el coche de Andrey Shtepa, jefe de la aldea de Lyubimovka, matando al funcionario junto con su chófer.

▪ Los duelos de artillería continúan en el sector sur del frente: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han lanzado ataques contra Kherson, Stanislav y los asentamientos circundantes.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Sobre la declaración de Pashinian acerca de las fuerzas de paz rusas

El primer ministro armenio, Nikol Pashinyan, acusó hoy a las fuerzas de paz rusas en Artsaj de incumplir sus compromisos en virtud de los acuerdos de 2020.

Se canceló una reunión trilateral prevista para el 23 de diciembre y el jefe armenio afirmó que debería enviarse a Nagorno-Karabaj una misión de investigación de la ONU o de la OSCE, incluido el Grupo de Minsk.

¿Qué hay detrás de esto?


Spoiler: OT



El gabinete de Pashinian ha cambiado de rumbo político en los últimos meses. El gobierno armenio se ha distanciado definitivamente de Rusia y de la OTSC, inclinándose por una cooperación más estrecha con Occidente, incluso a expensas de los intereses nacionales.

El 13 de diciembre, Armen Grigoryan, jefe del Consejo de Seguridad armenio, mantuvo una reunión en Londres con Leo Doherty, miembro de la Cámara de los Comunes británica, y Richard Moore, jefe del servicio de inteligencia MI6, sobre la cooperación bilateral entre ambos países.

Y el 16 de diciembre, el propio jefe del Servicio Secreto de Inteligencia británico, Richard Moore, llegó a Ereván para mantener conversaciones privadas con Pashinyan sobre la situación en el Cáucaso Sur.

¿Qué vino después?

En medio del bloqueo continuado del tramo de carretera de Lachin a Stepanakert en el corredor de Berdzor, cerca de Shushi, las autoridades armenias, dirigidas por Pashinian, no han dado un solo paso para resolver la situación.

El gabinete y los funcionarios judiciales hablaron de todo, desde las celebraciones de Año Nuevo y Navidad hasta la última Copa del Mundo, pero no de la situación en Nagorno Karabaj. Los políticos hicieron comentarios rutinarios sobre la difícil situación de la población de Artsaj y en ocasiones criticaron a las fuerzas de paz.

La presión sobre los militares rusos aumentó por parte de algunos funcionarios, tanto del partido en el poder como de la oposición, así como de las autoridades azerbaiyanas. La retórica antirrusa aumentó con cada día de bloqueo de la autopista a Stepanakert.

Perspectivas.

Las palabras de hoy de Nikol Pashinyan se dirigen estrictamente a los dirigentes rusos: no a los dirigentes azerbaiyanos o turcos que contribuyeron al bloqueo de la población de Artsaj. De no haber sido por el contingente ruso, habrían invadido la república hace tiempo, y las autoridades armenias no habrían podido oponerse a nada.

No hay información precisa sobre la naturaleza de las reuniones entre funcionarios armenios y el jefe del MI6. Sin embargo, la retórica actual sugiere un acuerdo entre bastidores entre Armenia y el Reino Unido para oponerse conjuntamente a Rusia a cambio de algún tipo de trato preferente para el gobierno de Pashinyan.

La política polifacética de expulsar a Rusia del Cáucaso Sur a manos de turcos y azeríes, y ahora probablemente también de las autoridades armenias, tiene como objetivo desacreditar por completo a Rusia como garante de la estabilidad en la región.

Richard Moore, ex embajador británico en Turquía y actual jefe de la inteligencia exterior, ha establecido amplios vínculos con la administración de Erdogan y es el cerebro de la aplicación del concepto del "Gran Turán" y del resurgimiento del Imperio Británico a través de cuasi-Estados controlados.

Nikol Pashinyan, por su parte, culpa a Rusia, apuesta contra Rusia y espera clemencia de los Estados occidentales en la cuestión del Karabaj.

De este modo, pretende desviar la ira de los armenios de a pie de sí mismo hacia los dirigentes rusos. Sin embargo, con esta política está poniendo a la población armenia de Artsaj en peligro de caer bajo la influencia de los Estados turcos y de que Armenia pierda su condición de Estado.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SM durante la noche del 22 al 23 de diciembre de 2022

▪ La artillería rusa alcanzó objetivos en Bleshne, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Novovasilyevka, Atinsk, Palovka y Krasnopolye, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Strelechya, Neskuchne, Volchansk, Volokhovka y Staritsa.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas golpearon concentraciones de efectivos de las AFU en Kupiansk, Novomlinskoye, Krakhmalne, Berestove y Makiivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Verkhnekamensk, Bajmut, Kleshcheivka, Aleksandro-Shultino y Novhorodske.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Kostyantynivka, Vodyane, Krasnohorivka y Yhorhiyivka.

Las formaciones ucranianas, a su vez, bombardearon Donetsk, Makeyevka, Krasnyi Partizan y Horlivka.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron objetivos enemigos en Novomikhailovka, Vremyevka, Bolshaya Novoselka y Ugledar.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa ha atacado posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la orilla derecha del río Dniéper, en Marganets y Nikopol: Energodar y la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya son bombardeadas regularmente desde allí.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra las instalaciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Kherson.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Rain dog (23 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *De la peor crisis del siglo a una tibia recesión: Rusia resiste y destroza todas las previsiones sobre su economía*
> 
> El articulista no puede esconder en ocasiones su admiración por Rusia. Me quedo con el último párrafo:
> 
> ...



La economía mundial es una farsa. Un jugador de la misma, como Rusia, no puede derrotar al Casino, que cambia las normas cuando y cómo le sale de los cojones, y te puede echar del edificio. Si Rusia está ganando esa guerra económica, es porque SE PRETENDE QUE LA GANE.

Ese traspaso de PIB de Occidente a países como China, etc., ha sido diseñada y ejecutada durante décadas por los Globalistas, los dueños del Casino. El objetivo era, y es, desindustrializar Occidente. Esto es, hacerlo débil, y pobre. Lo mismo se hace con su agricultura, y con todo. Explicar cuales son los objetivos de esto, es largo de contar, y contiene incógnitas sobre las que a día de hoy solo podemos especular, pero la operación de "empobrecimiento" masivo, va de la mano de la agenda socio cultural monstruosa que tenemos encima terminando de destrozar nuestras sociedades, como una desbrozadora a toda marcha.

Al tiempo que se hacía eso, se construía una superpotencia artificial: China. ¿Para qué? Quizá para que destruya al Golem de los amos, USA, cuando toque. O como amenaza, cuando USA sepa que finalmente es demasiado débil para derrotarlo.

Simpatizo con Rusia, pero si gana este conflicto "desgastando económicamente" a Occidente, podéis dar por seguro que ha sido un conflicto fabricado. Y que el que ganasen, estaba en la Agenda.

La única forma de que el rumbo desastroso que lleva Occidente se corrija, es a base de hostias reales y muy, muy gordas.

Y aún así, hasta que no terminase la cosa, y quizá ni entonces, no podríamos saber si destrozarnos real y físicamente no fuera el objetivo. Porque, oye, igual a los amos se les ha acabado la paciencia -o les han dado una orden-, y han pulsado el TURBO.

No suelen hacerlo. Porque pulsar el TURBO, es peligroso. Pueden suceder cosas imprevistas. Es como correr demasiado con el coche; igual te das una hostia. Pero igual que a ti te entra la prisa de llegar a la playa, a ellos de lo suyo.

Como sea, lo único que parece ser verdad, es que las sociedades solo viven periodos cortos de prosperidad y felicidad, tras sacrificios importantes. Desde el minuto uno, el Enemigo interior empieza a carcomerlo todo.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza cerca de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka, dispara en la región de Kharkiv y cerca de Lyman - lo principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las tropas rusas han emprendido acciones de asalto en las zonas de Vyshaya en la región de Sumy, Khatnei en la región de Kharkiv, Stelmakhovka, Andreevka, Nadiya, Makeyevka, Ploshchanka, Chervonopopovka y Dibrova en la LNR; Novoselovka, Yampolovka, Yakovlevka, Bakhmutskoye, Artemovsk, Mayorsk, Nueva York, Vodyane, Krasnohorivka y Marinka en la DNR.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, las tropas rusas infligieron fuego a las AFU cerca de Novovlynsk, Kupyansk, Krakhmalne y Berestovey en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye y Stelmakhovka en la LNR.
▪ En dirección a Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones ucranianas en Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Chervonopopivka y Dibrovka en la RNL.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo seis ataques con misiles y seis ataques aéreos, incluidos contra instalaciones críticas en las regiones de Kharkiv y Dnipropetrovsk, así como más de 70 proyectiles de MLRS.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Corea del Norte califica de criminales los suministros de armas de EE.UU. a Kiev, EE.UU. con su ayuda ha "creado una tragedia sangrienta" en Ucrania, dice el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores coreano
Y expertos políticos chinos afirmaron que las autoridades estadounidenses quieren debilitar a Rusia y a los países europeos continuando con el suministro de armas a Ucrania y prolongando así la crisis en Europa, según los citó Global Times.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (23 Dic 2022)

MOLDAVIA EN RIESGO DE ENFRENTAMIENTO INTERNO SI NO MANTIENE SU NEUTRALIDAD RESPETANDO SUS LAZOS CON RUSIA.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
23 DEC, 05:40
*Moldovan ex-president advises his country to remain neutral, keep ties with Russia*
Tensions are high in the Moldovan society, and they may eventually result in a social upheaval, Igor Dodon said

CHISINAU, December 23. /TASS/. Moldova should remain a neutral country, as enshrined by its constitution, and avoid becoming embroiled into the conflict in neighboring Ukraine, the republic’s former President Igor Dodon told the N-4 television channel.
"This is not our war, and we should not take sides. We must preserve our neutral status," the former president said, adding that the majority of the republic’s citizens who talked to him lately share the same opinion.
"Do you know what I hear most often? If only there were no war - this is what they say! People want peace and neutrality," he said.
Dodon criticized his successor Maia Sandu and the ruling Party of Action and Solidarity for blaming the current economic crisis in Moldova on hostilities in Ukraine.

"The authorities justify all their actions by the conflict. They want to shut down television channels and muzzle their political opponents, and they need the conflict to do so. Maia Sandu and the Party of Action and Solidarity are the ones who want this war to continue, because it serves as a universal excuse for all their actions," he said.
In his opinion, "tensions are high in the Moldovan society, and they may eventually result in a social upheaval."
*Partnership with Russia*
Dodon, who headed the Moldovan-Russian Business Union after stepping down as the Moldovan Socialist Party leader, believes that anti-Russian policy should be a no-no for any Moldovan government.
"We need strategic relations with Russia. It is the market for our goods and the source of our energy. We must not join anti-Russian sanctions. And we absolutely must not quit the CIS [Commonwealth of Independent States], as Maia Sandu is planning to do," the ex-president said.
"What are the benefits of joining anti-Russian sanctions and constant anti-Russian rhetoric of the current government? There are none," he continued. "We should negotiate for the benefit of Moldova and its citizens, but Sandu does not want it, she cannot do it and she is not allowed to do it by her Western patrons."
"The pro-Western course is being conducted with disregard for the country’s true national interests," Dodon added.
Parliament speaker and the ruling party leader Igor Grosu said in March that Moldova should weigh all the pros and cons of its CIS membership. This year, Moldova has ignored all events held within the framework of Russian-led CIS, to which it is a member, and the Eurasian Economic Union (EAEU), where the country has the observer status.


----------



## Argentium (23 Dic 2022)

*El precio del gas natural se establece hoy en el mercado al precio máximo marcado por la Unión Europea 180€ MWh.* (Esto no hubiera sido posible sin la ayuda del colaborador gobierno ruso, Vladimir gracias por ocuparte de que no nos falte de nada, bueno y barato) 
23/12/2022 09:18


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Cadena perpetua por sabotaje.

El Consejo de la Federación ha aprobado enmiendas a una ley que impondría cadena perpetua por participar en actividades subversivas. Continúa el previsible endurecimiento de la legislación antiterrorista ante los intentos de Estados Unidos y sus satélites de intensificar el sabotaje y la guerra terrorista en territorio ruso.

Sigo creyendo que, en el contexto de la guerra, es aconsejable recuperar la pena de muerte para este tipo de actividades. También es posible considerar la privación de derechos y la confiscación de bienes y posesiones de los familiares de los implicados en actividades subversivo-terroristas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Tras la llegada de ayer, se apiló parte de los barracones de Chasov Yar (al oeste de Artemivsk), donde las tropas de las AFU se estaban desplegando en Artemivsk para reforzar sus defensas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Cerca de Artemivsk, el ejército ruso eliminó a un amigo íntimo de Arestovich, Alexander Snegurovsky, antiguo actor de Plaza Negra.

Otro payaso nazi Menos .









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Nuestros colegas eslovacos del canal de Telegram @casusbellilive informaron de que el 22 de diciembre, un convoy con tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pasó por el pueblo eslovaco de Sobrantse, situado en la frontera con la región ucraniana de Zakarpattia.

Los contornos de los vehículos blindados cubiertos por toldos recuerdan a los tanques soviéticos T-72. El primer lote de armamento, suministrado por la empresa checa Excalibur con ayuda financiera de los Países Bajos, ha llegado probablemente a Ucrania.

Estaba previsto entregar un total de 45 carros de combate principales T-72, incluidos los que habían sido retirados del servicio y estaban almacenados. Las piezas de repuesto y las unidades para ellos fueron suministradas previamente por el gobierno marroquí para su reparación en la República Checa.

Coordenadas: 48.7489807, 22.1689199






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## EGO (23 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El precio del gas natural se establece hoy en el mercado al precio máximo marcado por la Unión Europea 180€ MWh.* (Esto no hubiera sido posible sin la ayuda del colaborador gobierno ruso, Vladimir gracias por ocuparte de que no nos falte de nada, bueno y barato)
> 23/12/2022 09:18



Putin cada vez pinta menos.Es solo un titere de las oligarquias mafiosas y estas quieren seguir ganando pasta.

Lo apoyaron porque les prometeria la parte del pastel ucraniano,pero una vez que esto no va a suceder y encima les van bloquear las cuentas corrientes....c est fini.

A Putin lo veremos caerse desde una ventana o morir de un cancer fulminante en breve.Esta acojonado y la prueba es que ha suspendido todos sus actos publicos estas navidades.


----------



## vil. (23 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> .. *Aceptáis sus dogmas sin despeinaros, dado que la otra opción es reconocer que existe un Dios creador*...





Loignorito dijo:


> "Me aburre tanta tontería"]Estás como una regadera. *He presentado argumentos lógicos* y en lugar de citarlos e intentar debatir sobre esa base, te inventas chorradas. Mira, déjalo estar. No voy a continuar una discusión estéril con alguien que no sabe razonar, o que no quiere hacerlo



Si yo no le insulto no se tome el LIBERTINAJE de tomarme a guasa, cuidado, le respeto y por eso mantengo con usted una conversación, aún cuando sea una conversación que roza lo absurdo...

El que yo no sea capaz de demostrar cómo generar energía de fusión no significa que no se genere energía de fusión y mucho menos significa que mis limitaciones para generar esa energía de fusión sean un reconocimiento a la existencia de HARRY POTTER... este tipo de sinsentidos, denominarlos ARGUMENTOS requiere no sólo IMAGINACIÓN, requiere estar FANATIZADO y SER CONVERSO de algún tipo de secta como poco... no, yo no creo en HARRY POTTER, ni siquiera me gusta el libro, ni puedo con las pelis de magia y animalitos que hablan, lo siento...

Yo le he presentado una forma de pensar y una forma de lo que es la lógica, lo que sabemos sucede y es tan simple de ver como mirar... SE AVANZA, le repito, la vida es avance, hacia atrás, hacia delante, hacia un lado u otro, no siempre es lo mejor o lo peor o ni siquiera lo adecuado, SIMPLEMENTE se avanza y se hace porque es tal cual pasa; se crea vida en espacios antes inavitables, se inyecta en espacios que no existían... el TIEMPO es una magnitud confusa y si hablamos de INFINITO entonces la confusión para gentes como usted se vuelve DIOS y no es tal que así...

Decía Cipolla y estoy muy de acuerdo con él que el nivel de estupidez general es siempre superior al imaginable... ¿¿¿¿NUNCA SE HA preguntado el porqúe la NATURALEZA (usted hablará de Dios imagino) pudiendo elegir y proyectar a animales hiperinteligentes ha provocado tanto imbecil????... pues tiene lógica, si lo piensa un poco y lo piensa bien, qué acontece cuando un problema es IRRESOLUBLE para la inteligencia existente; pues suele suceder que el ESTUPIDO toma el escenario y convierte esa irresolubilidad del problema en algo sobrellevable, dado que el inteligente se quedaría parado y ensimismado en medio de esa falta de soluciones; al final el estúpido por ensayo-error, SI IGUAL que la naturaleza acabará planteando multiples variables al problema, que quizás no sean la solución, pero son EXPERIMENTOS en la mayor parte de las situaciones ABSURDOS y que consumen recursos, pero EXPERIMENTOS que provocarán esas multiples experiencias y de las que alguien quizás acabe sacando algo; el INTELIGENTE se quedará pensando en qué hacer y no tendría fácil encontrar salidas... y teniendo esto en consideración y es importante el tenerlo, dado que el estúpido va a jugar a hacer cosas absurdas en principio, lo NATURAL es que por CUESTION DE PROBABILISTICA por cada inteligente haya no menos de 1000 estúpidos... o dicho de otro modo, dentro del ser humano la NATURALEZA CREO una réplica pensante de sí misma, aquí ciertamente no creo que usted piense que la naturaleza y DIOS vayan de la mano...

Ningún sistema natural es estable, están en constante cambio y proceso transformador es un proceso de readaptación para subsistir y CRECER, no el organismo base que usted tome, sino eso que se da en DENOMINAR NATURALEZA y que simplemente tiene una ANSIA VITAL de la cual depende, pues de no ser así pasaría a un proceso autodestructivo, cual suicida... usted, yo y cualquiera somos una parte más de ese cosmos natural, nuestra esencia y presencia sólo tiene una base y es ser parte de ese proceso de readaptación y crecimiento, una parte que en caso del ser humano es si se quiere el más IMPRESCINDIBLE, PUES es el único organismo vivo que tiene la capacidad de PROYECTAR UN SALTO INIMAGINABLE y cuyas proporciones serán brutales de conseguirlo y ESA NATURALEZA QUE NOS HA CREADO habrá obtenido el rendimiento máximo A SU PROCESO, dado que se expandirá, ya no sólo en este lugar donde se ha creado, sino invadiendo otros espacios que en principio le hubiese sido imposible conquistar... de hoy:









Nuevos detalles de las naves del programa lunar tripulado chino - Eureka


Recientemente, el conglomerado estatal CASC —el equivalente de facto a una agencia espacial nacional china— realizó una presentación sobre los planes del programa tripulado chino, incluyendo las misiones tripuladas a […]




danielmarin.naukas.com





Ahí no estamos llevando a NINGUN DIOS, estamos intentando dar un NUEVO ESPACIO de expansión a nuestro verdadero creador, la NATURALEZA y sus interacciones... Y SI, aún cuando no lo crea no hay un proceso consciente tras ello, existe simplemente tiempo, probabilística y simples consecuencias de ello y de lo que es el INFINITO... y esto es otro problema en general del ser humano, PRECISA PONER UN ANTES Y UN DESPUES O UN PRINCIPIO Y UN FIN... infinito es no sólo una palabra es algo más y esencialmente no tiene un principio, no tiene un fin, no tiene esencialmente un momento de nacer, ni siquiera de morir. ES, y esta sí que es una gran palabra.

Y sí, en esencia de lo pequeño surge lo grande... de la naturaleza, nosotros no somos más que un vehículo de transporte mayormente MUY EFICIENTE hasta ahora y por lo visto, no estoy convencido de si lo suficientemente eficientes, pero... si no lo somos PERECEREMOS y se volverá a empezar y el proceso natural habrá cometido un fallo y volverá a repetir, quizás con otro tipo de animal u otro tipo de inteligencia u... y tendrá tiempo, tiempo, tiempo, tiempo... y si no lo logra, pues perecerá y no OCURRIRÁ NADA, en otro planeta y quizás ha pasado ya o está pasando están aconteciendo fenómemos parecidos y pasará, ha pasado, seguirá pasando y volverá a pasar y volverá a fracasar, es INFINITO...

Y le repito, lamento que su vanidad no le deje ver lo poco que es usted frente a esa inmensidad y lamento que su vida le parezca nada sin ese sentido que usted PRECISA DARLE...

Lo malo de todo esto es que en realidad usted consume energía en cantidades ingentes, consume recursos en más cantidades todavía y a la par le ha sido dado un proceso de pensamiento que le permiten desarrollar multiples facetas vitales y transcendentales con las cuales ser feliz, que es lo más fascinante del ser humano y con mucho... y la felicidad, que es lo curioso es tan simple que la simple sonrisa de un niño consigue que la obtengamos...

Y hay a gente como usted que no le llega, lo entiendo, es una forma de EXIGIR más tiempo, más espacio, más de ese infinito, que usted percibe inconscientemente y considera injusto no se le dé... VANIDAD por un lado, EGOISMO por otro... PERO lo siento la naturaleza es su proceso creador y tiene en el fondo una misión para nosotros, no ve estas cosas como algo individual, lo ve como algo del proceso y sí usted en esencia no es más que uan minúscula por no decir despreciable parte del proceso... ¿es duro, difícil, complicado de asumir?. ES, maravillosa palabra... pero también es una suerte que a uno le toque en esencia ser parte de ese proceso, dónde hay MUY POCO de energía y materia que pueda tener en esencia las capacidades que usted y yo estamos desarrollando en esta simple conversación... hay algo de milagroso en que el INFINITO haya dado un poco de esencia a usted o a mí o a cualquiera... y le diría más, dado ese infinito es muy probable, por no decir seguro que quizás usted o yo nos repitamos en otro espacio o tiempo, que en el fondo eso es lo de los universos paralelos... en fin, pero esto es más o menos lo que uno puede ver siendo un simple observador curioso, sin ningún tipo de necesidad de convertir la OBSERVACION en una EXCUSA para confirmar ningún tipo de AUTOELEVACIÓN personal...


----------



## wireless1980 (23 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Lo que me cuesta muchísimo de entender es que la población se refugie en el pais que los está invadiendo y matando. Yo no conozco ningún caso así en la historia.
> 
> Pero bueno según tú habría sido completamente normal que por ejemplo los civiles soviéticos se hubieran refugiado de la invasión nazi en...la Alemania nazi y sus territorios ocupados
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que tú “conozcas” importa bastante poco. 
Muchos españoles se fueron a Alemania, de ambos bandos. 

Deja de basarte en “lo que conozcas”, normalmente no es suficiente.


----------



## wireless1980 (23 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Se te ha ocurrido a ti solito?



Eres tú el de las falacias y frases típicas de barra de bar, tú sabrás. 
En esta respuesta has soltado otra de las buenas para una conversación de borrachos.


----------



## arriondas (23 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Eres tú el de las falacias y frases típicas de barra de bar, tú sabrás.
> En esta respuesta has soltado otra de las buenas para una conversación de borrachos.



Sí, será eso...


----------



## Guanotopía (23 Dic 2022)

Ya apenas me paso por el hilo porque llevamos meses en punto muerto, todo se resume en cuatro pepinazos a distancia, y tres pelotones pegándose tiros en pueblos aleatorios.

Y no entiendo el motivo, la famosa reconquista ucraniana de Jerson se ha demostrado que fue más abandono ruso que conquista ucraniana, no tienen músculo para reconquistar nada, y eso que se suponía que iban a llegar decenas de miles de soldados entrenados en países extranjeros dominando los últimos juguetes de la otan.

En el lado ruso pasa exactamente lo mismo, al inicio de la guerra y tras la sorpresa inicial, los rusos avanzaban como una apisonadora, lentos pero seguros, pero ya se acabó. A pesar de sus "retiradas estratégicas" no son capaces de avanzar nada en ningún frente, y de los famosos 300.000 reservistas no se sabe nada, después de tantos meses entrenando ya deben ser como Rambo por lo menos. Los rusos avanzaban más cuando eran 120.000 que ahora ¿dónde están los reservistas?

A pesar de lo parado que está todo, seguimos poniendo pasta y sufriendo nuestras propias y estúpidas sanciones, lo único positivo es que parece que el borrego medio ya está hasta los cojones de la guerra, Ucrania y Farlopis, y por lo menos no hay que aguantar las banderitas y tontadas varias.


----------



## Hal8995 (23 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre la declaración de Pashinian acerca de las fuerzas de paz rusas
> 
> El primer ministro armenio, Nikol Pashinyan, acusó hoy a las fuerzas de paz rusas en Artsaj de incumplir sus compromisos en virtud de los acuerdos de 2020.
> 
> ...




Mil gracias por este post !!!

Por si alguien pudiera dudar si aún se puede ser más imbécil basta con mirar Armenia. Ese presidente es un auténtico traidor y títere, es capaz de hacer desaparecer Armenia y no le importa si consigue sacar a los rusos de ahí.Dirigido por el Mi6 nada menos. Si se van los rusos caerá Artaj primero y después el pasillo de unión Tk - Az, pero vamos en un paseo militar.

El resto de Armenia caería como fruta madura mientras Georgia miraría hacia otro lado silbando. En esa zona los únicos aliados y salvavidas q puede tener Armenia son Rusia e Irán.

Los anglosajones, gilipollas tb , con tal de dañar a Rusia no les importa que Tk se convierta en una Hydra ingobernable.


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ya apenas me paso por el hilo porque llevamos meses en punto muerto, todo se resume en cuatro pepinazos a distancia, y tres pelotones pegándose tiros en pueblos aleatorios.
> 
> Y no entiendo el motivo, la famosa reconquista ucraniana de Jerson se ha demostrado que fue más abandono ruso que conquista ucraniana, no tienen músculo para reconquistar nada, y eso que se suponía que iban a llegar decenas de miles de soldados entrenados en países extranjeros dominando los últimos juguetes de la otan.
> 
> ...



Los nazis no pueden avanzar a pesar del masivo envío de armas satánicas pero es que los rusos parece que son guerrilleros, lo del segundo ejército del mundo creo que mejor lo vamos olvidando, cierto es que la táctica rusa esta retenida por la obsesión putiniana de ir a medio gas y con el freno de mano no sea que se enfaden mucho los "socios" occidentales.


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Mil gracias por este post !!!
> 
> Por si alguien pudiera dudar si aún se puede ser más imbécil basta con mirar Armenia. Ese presidente es un auténtico traidor y títere, es capaz de hacer desaparecer Armenia y no le importa si consigue sacar a los rusos de ahí.Dirigido por el Mi6 nada menos. Si se van los rusos caerá Artaj primero y después el pasillo de unión Tk - Az, pero vamos en un paseo militar.
> 
> ...



Los bastardos lo arreglan todo con jugosos cheques y el armenio no iba a ser menos.
A saber cuanto le han untado.
La otra opción es que como suelen hacer le habrán dicho plata o plomo y el armenio ha preferido plata.


----------



## Elimina (23 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> La comparecencia de Zelensky en el Congreso yankee es surrealista, a mi que me perdonen. Quería contar las veces que los congresistas estadounidenses se levantan para aplaudir pero perdí la cuenta y paso de volver a tragármelo. No es serio ese exceso de ánimo y jabón, incluso silbidos. El discurso: ¡vamos a por ellos!, ¡resistimos!, ¡Rusia ha perdido el control!, ¡dadnos más candela, más misiles!. "_¡Su dinero es una inversión para la seguridad global!, ¡ustedes pueden acelerar nuestra victoria!, ¡los terroristas rusos pagarán el precio!_". Al otro lado también estaba Putin hablando de lo suyo: más armas nuevas, más misiles SMART, estamos fabricando la reostia, pero sin exclamaciones ni grandes teatros, todo frío como el puto hielo. Un gran contraste entre una cosa y otra. Que asco de mundo, como si al establishment político-económico usano y al complejo militar-industrial les importase lo más mínimo las vidas humanas de Ucrania, Yemen, Siria, Afganistán, Irak, América Latina, África, Vietnam, etc. Tampoco santifico a los rusos, pero si cogemos este último siglo y comparamos, no sé yo, tal vez no se puede establecer ni una mínima comparación si tomamos el ámbito de la política exterior y de la guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teatro del cutre. Con buena producción, dirección e iluminación, incluso el vestuario siempre es impecable. Pero el guión es lamentable, de telefilme de domingo por la tarde.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Dic 2022)

Lo dicho, Rusia sin aliados, sola contra el mundo. Hay que reconocer que EEUU tiene muy bien controlados a sus súbditos.


*El presidente de Bulgaria aprobó el envío de armas y municiones a Ucrania*

El presidente de Bulgaria, el prorruso Rumen Radev, ha dado finalmente su visto bueno al *envío de armas, municiones y técnica militar a Ucrania*, según queda reflejado este viernes en el Boletín Oficial del Estado del país balcánico.

El Parlamento en Sofía había aprobado las ayudas, valoradas en unos 10 millones de euros, el pasado viernes con una amplia mayoría, con el voto en contra de los diputados socialistas (excomunistas) y ultranacionalistas.

El país balcánico, históricamente un estrecho aliado de Rusia, *se había resistido hasta ahora a enviar armamento a Ucrania*.
El propio Radev había argumentado que el envío de ayuda militar significaría para Bulgaria implicarse en el conflicto y alargarlo.

*Bulgaria, cuyo ejército dispone principalmente de armamento de producción soviético*, era junto a Hungría el único socio de la OTAN y de la Unión Europea que no había enviado ayuda militar al país invadido por Rusia en febrero pasado.

Aunque se mantiene en secreto qué tipos de armas se enviarán, fuentes militares indicaron a Efe en Sofía que* se donan cañones antiaéreos de 23 milímetros, de tecnología soviética*, que Ucrania ya usa para derribar drones de producción iraníes.


----------



## vil. (23 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ...
> 
> *El punto donde yo hago hincapié y que debería ser referente para cualquier investigación seria tanto del origen como del curso de la vida, es la inherente inteligencia de ambos procesos*. No son acciones sin sentido, no son solo reacciones. Y cuando lo son, estas se basan en una lógica pues consiguen avances apropiados ¿y dónde se halla la inteligencia que los dirige? esa es la pregunta.
> 
> ...



La sobrevaloración de ciertos MITOS es también un problema serio... hay ya VARIOS ESTUDIOS que DEMUESTRAN feacientemente que las personas inteligentes ante problemas de compleja resolución se vuelven PUSILÁNIMES y acaban teniendo serios problemas para obtener el esperable rendimiento consecuente ante sus capacidades y SIN EMBARGO gente con poca o menor inteligencia obtienen amplios rendimientos...

Y esto no es una cosa baladí... la estupidez es un alto porcentaje de lo que denominaríamos seres pensantes, lo habitual no es la inteligencia y ello no es tampoco casual...

La naturaleza se desarrolla MUY BIEN, dado que sus procesos ni son imaginativos, ni son inteligentes, son simples ENSAYOS PRUEBA-ERROR y se enfrentan a lo viable e inviable, si funciona pasa, si no funciona no pasa...

Pero esto pasa siempre y en toda circunstancia...

Estamos en un foro de economía... los LIBEGALES achacan al estado mayormente todo tipo de males y desastres, SIEMPRE DIGO lo mismo, EL ESTADO no es un ente CREADO, es un ENTE SURGIDO y que FUNCIONA, por eso SUBSISTIÓ al proceso, no fue una creación inteligente, es como ya le dije Y LE DIGO un AVANCE QUE ES VIABLE y por tanto pasa... pero no, no hay un proceso INTELIGENTE para su desarrollo y proyección, no existe la CREACION del Estado, el ente ha ido variando y ha llegado a dónde ha llegado en diversos procesos transformadores sin UNA INTELIGENCIA TRAS él...

Toda la mitología sobre lo bueno, lo malo, lo correcto y lo incorrecto, surgen del mismo punto de partida.. Hay que CREER que existe algo que INTELIGENTEMENTE ha creado... 

No.

Pon al vago... no, no es un personaje inadecuado, al contrario es el mejor de los seres humanos en cuanto a su forma de actuar, busca el máximo de lo mínimo y para ello desarrolla incluso dentro de la inteligencia la capacidad de no ser PUSILANIME, lo cual es contradictorio con la base de ser vago, ser vago le hace a la par inteligente y no pusilánime, en contra de la mayoría de las personas inteligentes...

Y por cierto, cuando hablo de persona inteligente y pusilánimem me refiero a la persona inteligente que cuando encuentra un problema al que no encuentra forma de enfrentar suele quedarse demasiado tiempo ensimismado e incluso totalmente bloqueado, que es lo habitual cuando hay inteligencia...

En un proceso creador se necesita poco imaginación, nada de inteligencia y sí mucho de inconsciencia y de perseverancia, y estas dos últimas premisas suelen ser además consumidoras de amplios recursos... 

Qué hizo GREENSPAN con la economía... pues simplemente tomo el camino de la inconsciencia, apostó a burbujas y PATADON PALANTE y a dónde llegase y llegó aquí... y aquí existen muchas cosas increibles, a la par que existe un terrible desastre... ensayo-error; viabilidad... Greenspan no era un tipo inteligente en demasía, simplemente decidió que el camino mejor, el que provocaría una salida más adecuada era el MENOS CONSECUENTE, el más irracional y el que en aquél momento pues podría sacar partido mejor y FUNCIONO... o no?... pues en realidad de INTELIGENTE NO TUVO nada, pero era viable, ESTUPIDO , pero viable y llevó a la ruína a la URSS, el problema es que tenía como consecuencia una cadencia de deudas y desastres añadidos que... nos han traido aquí... lo inteligente VOLCKER, pero con VOLCKER significaba una transición totalmente diferente UN REDISEÑO inteligente y muy complicado y... y... y... EE.UU. se quedó paralizado e iba a una deriva PUSILANIME de autoflagelación, LÓGICA por cierto, pues es la antesala de la regeneración y... y... y... se votó a Reagan y este entendió claramente que no se podía ser PUSILANIME si se quería salir para adelante y... GREENSPAN... o como la ESTUPIDEZ SUELE MACHACAR LA INTELIGENCIA y porqué el estúpido suele avanzar y el inteligente suele fracasar... ES.


----------



## vegahermosa (23 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ya apenas me paso por el hilo porque llevamos meses en punto muerto, todo se resume en cuatro pepinazos a distancia, y tres pelotones pegándose tiros en pueblos aleatorios.
> 
> Y no entiendo el motivo, la famosa reconquista ucraniana de Jerson se ha demostrado que fue más abandono ruso que conquista ucraniana, no tienen músculo para reconquistar nada, y eso que se suponía que iban a llegar decenas de miles de soldados entrenados en países extranjeros dominando los últimos juguetes de la otan.
> 
> ...



me puede decir usted que necesidad tienen los rusos de comportarse cual mito de la esfinge que devoraba a los hombres que pasaban por su camino, parece que se creen que las guerras son combates encarnizados por miles cada poco tiempo. parece que les han llenado la cabeza con epopeyas peliculeras.

estan seleccionando objetivos, atacando posiciones, debilitando al ejercito enemigo en el marco de una operacion especial, especial significa que los mandos militares dependen de los objetivos que van marcando los servicios de inteligencia rusos ordinarios, de acuerdo a las expectativas marcadas por la cupula del kremlin, en este caso destruir las armas del ejercito ucraniano, evitar perdidas civiles en la medida de lo posible y militares propias y seguir desarbolando el entramado otan que los respalda, para liberar las regiones anexionadas y futuramente otras que consideran susceptibles de ser parte de rusia.

y ademas estan haciendo un gran analisis de informacion sobre los movimientos de personal otan en ucrania bajo bandera mercenaria o ucraniana, lo que les va a permitir poder llegar a la situacion de un conflicto abierto con la otan si llegase el extremo que no creo, con la tranquilidad de saber que pueden estar en una posicion de igual o ventajosa en muchos frentes para hacerles retroceder unas lineas. 

cuando el de la otan dijo que si pierde ucrania seria una derrota dolorosa para los intereses de la alianza, es porque si rusia consigue que retrocedan la linea en ucrania no van a poder seguir extendiendose por otros frentes para arrinconar a rusia y no podran intimidarla mas, es decir que les habran perdido el respeto porque les conoceran mejor. 

y entre tanto estan librando una guerra economica por la supremacia de un bloque sobre otro.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (23 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Se ve en Castilla no somos tan menos, aquí no veo ni una



Madrid está en Castilla.


----------



## Jotagb (23 Dic 2022)

El abuelo cebolleta diciéndole a Zeli, que no me enteré que se culito pasa hambre.


----------



## vettonio (23 Dic 2022)

Rusada del día. Segundo vídeo.


----------



## vettonio (23 Dic 2022)

Segundo vídeo.


----------



## vettonio (23 Dic 2022)

Segundo vídeo.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Dic 2022)

Lo he puesto en el principal...los rusos con su humor, les desean felices navidades a los europeos






Noticia: - Rusia os felicita las Navidades europeos. Video inside.


Este año regalad hámsters...que el año que viene os harán falta. Dentro vídeo!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## circodelia2 (23 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1302085
> 
> El abuelo cebolleta diciéndole a Zeli, que no me enteré que se culito pasa hambre.







....


----------



## El buho pensante (23 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Spoiler: ¡Qué nivel Maribel!
> 
> 
> 
> Tremendo. O sea, que tú me puedes achacar vanidad y pedantería, pero 'eso no son insultos'. Y ahora me sueltas que 'Aprende primero a tratar con las personas (inteligencia emocional)' y te quedas tan ancho. Razoner en base a razonamientos lógicos: cero. Insultar y seguir insultando es lo que sabes hacer, no das para más. Si, eres patético. Tío, háztelo mirar.





Spoiler: ¡Qué nivel Maribel!



_Solo se siente ofendido quien siente su orgullo dolido._


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Bulgaria, cuyo ejército dispone principalmente de armamento de producción soviético*, era junto a Hungría el único socio de la OTAN y de la Unión Europea que no había enviado ayuda militar al país invadido por Rusia en febrero pasado.
> 
> Aunque se mantiene en secreto qué tipos de armas se enviarán, fuentes militares indicaron a Efe en Sofía que* se donan cañones antiaéreos de 23 milímetros, de tecnología soviética*, que Ucrania ya usa para derribar drones de producción iraníes.



Los típicos cañones antiaéreos Soviéticos ZSU-23-2 de 23 mm, material del que ya disponía Ucrania, más útiles contra blancos en tierra que contra aviones o misiles que vuelen rápido.















ZSU-23-2 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Dic 2022)

Un extracto de una charla de 2015 del profesor Daniele Ganser sobre la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este. En alemán.

*Dr. Daniele Ganser - Nato Osterweiterung*


Spoiler







¿Alguien conoce algún método para exportar a formato de texto los subtítulos de Youtube generados automáticamente?


----------



## delhierro (23 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Los típicos cañones antiaéreos Soviéticos ZSU-23-2 de 23 mm, material del que ya disponía Ucrania, más útiles contra blancos en tierra que contra aviones o misiles que vuelen rápido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero contra los geranios, si insisten en mandarlos de dia y siempre contra los mismos blancos si pueden ser utiles. Solo que necesitas muchos.

Por ejemplo si los ponen en un anillo protegiendo una central termica, yo creo que si le pueden dar a las macetas.


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Siguen los atentados ukro otanicos a la vista de la nula respuesta rusa.
Pronto veremos atentados en Moscú, al tiempo.
Sigue durmiendo Putiniano.


❓Se reporta una fuerte explosión en el centro de Melitópol, la capital administrativa de la región de Zaporizhia ocupada por Moscú.

"Según información preliminar, a las 12:13 un automóvil voló por los aires en la entrada del Parque Gorky en el centro de la ciudad" de acuerdo con Rogov.


----------



## Elimina (23 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Un extracto de una charla de 2015 del profesor Daniele Ganser sobre la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este. En alemán.
> 
> *Dr. Daniele Ganser - Nato Osterweiterung*
> 
> ...



Prueba entre los complementos de Mozilla, hay unos cuantos y no tienes que preocuparte por proxies a páginas capadas
EDITO: me acabo de instalar uno, y lo que hace es enviarte a esta página.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Prueba entre los complementos de Mozilla, hay unos cuantos y no tienes que preocuparte por proxies a páginas capadas
> EDITO: me acabo de instalar uno, y lo que hace es enviarte a esta página.




Muchas gracias amigo conforero. Eso es el puto fuego.


----------



## coscorron (23 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Eeuu en guerra con Rusia sin perder un soldado, lo que le cuesta poco dinero .
> 
> ...



La mayoría de la gente ni siquiera es consciente de las repercusiones que tenían en la economía los confinamientos y la mayoría de la gente no es consciente de la importancia a nivel económico y de las consecuencias que puede tener en sus vidas lo que esta ocurriendo ahora. Es una sociedad incapaz de unir los puntos con rectas, bueno en realidad es una sociedad directamente incapaz siquiera de intentar hacerlo y por eso aunque aquí vivamos o veamos las cosas de una forma distinta en el bar Paco de enfrente la gente se cree que la UE apoya a Ucrania para defender la democracia.


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo dicho, Rusia sin aliados, sola contra el mundo. Hay que reconocer que EEUU tiene muy bien controlados a sus súbditos.
> 
> 
> *El presidente de Bulgaria aprobó el envío de armas y municiones a Ucrania*
> ...



Ya hasta los búlgaros, realmente los bastardos se estan gastando un paston en sobornar a todo Dios.
El pueblo búlgaro en su mayoría está en contra de estos envíos a Ucrania.


----------



## Elimina (23 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigo conforero. Eso es el puto fuego.



Uf... traducción simultánea de guguel, del alemán al españolí, ¿se puede pedir más?
Se entiende el mensaje general pero no hay una frase coherente. En cualquier caso valdrá la pena una buena traducción


----------



## arriondas (23 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente ni siquiera es consciente de las repercusiones que tenían en la economía los confinamientos y la mayoría de la gente no es consciente de la importancia a nivel económico y de las consecuencias que puede tener en sus vidas lo que esta ocurriendo ahora. Es una sociedad incapaz de unir los puntos con rectas, bueno en realidad es una sociedad directamente incapaz siquiera de intentar hacerlo y por eso aunque aquí vivamos o veamos las cosas de una forma distinta en el bar Paco de enfrente la gente se cree que la UE apoya a Ucrania para defender la democracia.



La gente cree que las libertades todavía existen... después de lo que sucedió en el 2020. Por algo como eso, ya no espero nada de los demás.


----------



## coscorron (23 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Los típicos cañones antiaéreos Soviéticos ZSU-23-2 de 23 mm, material del que ya disponía Ucrania, más útiles contra blancos en tierra que contra aviones o misiles que vuelen rápido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La velocidad máxima de los drones iranies no llega a 200 Km/h así que para ese tipo de blancos pueden servir ... Ese tipo de ametralladoras eran las que protegían la flota de Okinawa de los ataques kamikaze y consiguieron bastantes derribos.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Dic 2022)

Salvo alguien que viva en los mundos de Yupi puede pensar que Ucrania va a poder devolver (o que se planteen hacerlo) la cantidad ingente de millones que se están enviando más el coste del armamento, porque es un país tras otro. Y esto solo es lo que se envia.....luego es la reconstrucción que Zelenski dijo que quería que Europa le pagase el país más moderno de Europa y que Ucrania fuese la capital de Europa (ese hombre tiene un ego desmedido gracias a EEUU)

*Ucrania recibirá hasta 2.500 millones de euros en ayudas de Holanda en 2023*
Holanda proporcionará a Ucrania hasta 2.500 millones de euros en ayuda en 2023, según el Gobierno holandés, informa Reuters.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (23 Dic 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> La economía mundial es una farsa. Un jugador de la misma, como Rusia, no puede derrotar al Casino, que cambia las normas cuando y cómo le sale de los cojones, y te puede echar del edificio. Si Rusia está ganando esa guerra económica, es porque SE PRETENDE QUE LA GANE.
> 
> Ese traspaso de PIB de Occidente a países como China, etc., ha sido diseñada y ejecutada durante décadas por los Globalistas, los dueños del Casino. El objetivo era, y es, desindustrializar Occidente. Esto es, hacerlo débil, y pobre. Lo mismo se hace con su agricultura, y con todo. Explicar cuales son los objetivos de esto, es largo de contar, y contiene incógnitas sobre las que a día de hoy solo podemos especular, pero la operación de "empobrecimiento" masivo, va de la mano de la agenda socio cultural monstruosa que tenemos encima terminando de destrozar nuestras sociedades, como una desbrozadora a toda marcha.
> 
> ...



En realidad ahora mismo tenemos un imagen muy desfigurada de lo que es la economía en genera y la occidental en particular

Uno de los mayores errores es medir el poder económico fundándose en datos de PIB calculados conforme a los criterios establecidos por Occidente

Ello hace que no podamos valorar realmente el poder económico de los países porque favorece y magnifica la economía burbuja en la que estamos inmersos, y en la que el peso del sector público está sobrevalorada, ya que se mide su producción por el mero valor de los recursos que ocupa y no del valor real de su producto hacia la sociedad. A ello añadir también la sobrevaloración de otros servicios privados por las ineficiencias del mercado

Luego está el hecho de como se comparan el valor de las economías con monedas más devaluada al trasladar el valor monetario. Lo cual se trata de corregir con el PIB a Paridad de poder adquisitivo PPA

A PPA el PIB de Rusia se estima en unos 4500 millones Dólares,

Pero si valoráramos sus productos a precios occidentales y descontáramos en el PIB de los países occidentales el valor improductivo de muchos servicios de la administración o sobrevalorados, es posible que nos lleváramos una sorpresa sobre la verdadera capacidad productiva

Otra cosa distinta es como se distribuyen los recursos productivos, y el hecho de que Rusia es dependiente de muchos productos manufacturados del extranjero, como muchos países son dependientes de sus recursos naturales

Pero es que en un país con pleno empleo y graves dificultades y escaso interés en fomentar el crecimiento mediante (o a coste de) inmigración, debe decidir que producir, y lo suele hacer en función de la rentabilidad o interés geoestratégico

El hecho de negarles ahora nuestros productos, sólo hará que los obtengan de otros lugares, o que empiecen a producirlos ellos mismos.










3 tardes de economia


El calculo del PIB tiene sesgos que pueden sobrevalorar o infravalorar las economías y generar conclusiones erróneas de la realidad económica




3tde.es













¿Ha quebrado Sánchez la Economía española?


El PIB se ha contraído al menos un 5% desde 2019. a pesar de casi 300000 mill de € para pagar el pesebre que alimente el consumo privado




3tde.es


----------



## dabuti (23 Dic 2022)

SOLO 86 de 213 congresistas republicanos fueron a la perorata de CIAlensky y algunos no aplaudieron.

EN RESUMEN, UNOS 150 SOBRE 435, NO APLAUDIERON A ZELENSKY O NO FUERON Y 285 SÍ LO HICIERON.

1 DE CADA 3 PASÓ DEL COCAINÓMANO COMO DE LA MIERDA.











Majority of Republicans skip Zelensky’s speech in Congress — paper


According to the report, some lawmakers were not present due to bad weather and the upcoming Christmas holidays




tass.com


----------



## Yomateix (23 Dic 2022)

¿Nuestros colegas Europeos? Reconozco que no deja de sorprenderme Rusia poniendo la otra mejilla una y otra vez. Quieres venderles, hazlo, pero lo de colegas...y no, podría ser sarcasmo si no fuese una constante.

*Rusia asegura que Europa pide aumentar los suministros de gas*
Rusia afirmó este viernes que los países europeos demandan aumentar los suministros de gas ruso por infraestructuras existentes y que no han sido dañadas como los gasoductos Nord Stream.

"Hay demanda de nuestro gas, *los colegas europeos piden constantemente aumentar los volúmenes de las entregas *a través de la infraestructura que se mantiene operativa: el TurkStream, Blue Stream, y parte va a través de la infraestructura ucraniana", dijo el viceprimer ministro ruso, Alexandr Novak, en una entrevista con la cadena estatal de televisión Rossía 24, informa Efe.

Agregó que actualmente *Rusia ha aumentado los suministros en dirección asiática*, a través del gasoducto la Fuerza de Siberia, que se ha convertido en una de sus prioridades.

"Con todo, el mercado europeo también es actual para nosotros y mantenemos los suministros allí", indicó.
Este jueves, el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, advirtió de que si el tope al gas ruso, que se discute en Occidente, viola los contratos actuales de Gazprom con sus contrapartes, Moscú se reservaría el derecho a "pensar si los tiene que cumplir o no", ya que la otra parte las infringe.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Dic 2022)

Si, 100.000 decían.....pero de millones de dólares.

*La ayuda de EE.UU. a Ucrania, a punto de superar los 100.000 millones de dólares*

El presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, visita este miércoles el Congreso de Estados Unidos en su primer viaje conocido al extranjero desde que Rusia invadió su país el 24 de febrero. El líder ucraniano se dirigirá a una institución que ha aprobado de lejos el mayor volumen de ayuda de emergencia a Ucrania de entre todos sus aliados.

Desde que empezó la guerra, el Capitolio ha dado luz verde a tres paquetes de ayuda a Kyiv en marzo, mayo y septiembre, que suponen 67.300 millones de dólares en total. Y está a punto de aprobar el cuarto, que sumará hasta los 111.000 millones de dólares.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Dic 2022)

Venta es cuando pagan las cosas.....no cuando son a costa de todos los Españoles. Ni vendió en 2021 ni han vendido en 2022....lo que han hecho en 2022 es regalarla y ahora los impuestos de los Españoles tendrán que pagar de nuevo esa munición.

*España exporta por primera vez armas a Ucrania por casi 210 millones*

La Junta Interministerial Reguladora del Comercio Exterior de Material de Defensa y Doble Uso (JIMDDU), el organismo oficial encargado de autorizar las exportaciones de armas españolas, *aprobó 12 licencias de venta de material militar a Ucrania por valor 209,7 millones de euros en el primer semestre de este año*, según el informe remitido por la Secretaría de Estado de Comercio al Congreso.

El Gobierno de Kiev, *al que España no vendió ni un euro de armamento en 2021, se ha convertido en uno de los principales destinos de la munición española* desde que se inició la invasión rusa, el pasado 24 de febrero: el 56% del total de exportaciones autorizadas a Ucrania (118,3 millones) corresponden a proyectiles de artillería de 155 milímetros. Dados los laboriosos trámites que requieren este tipo de operaciones, solo una pequeña parte de lo autorizado (18,2 millones) se materializó antes del 1 de julio y el resto quedó pendiente. Entre los productos exportados a dicho país figuran bombas (7,2 millones), armas de hasta 20 milímetros (6,4) y cascos y blindajes (3,7).


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La velocidad máxima de los drones iranies no llega a 200 Km/h así que para ese tipo de blancos pueden servir ... Ese tipo de ametralladoras eran las que protegían la flota de Okinawa de los ataques kamikaze y consiguieron bastantes derribos.



Este tipo de ametralladoras esta diseñado para cuando el objetivo vuela hacia a ti, o sea sirve para defender puntos que son objetivos, como barcos y podrían defender subestaciones eléctricas y algunos puntos claves pero lo veo difícil.


----------



## coscorron (23 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Este tipo de ametralladoras esta diseñado para cuando el objetivo vuela hacia a ti, o sea sirve para defender puntos que son objetivos, como barcos y podrían defender subestaciones eléctricas y algunos puntos claves pero lo veo difícil.



Es evidente que con eso no cubres una zona muy amplia, tienes que situarlo cerca de puntos estratégicos que te interese proteger y además seguramente necesitas unos cuantos para cada objetivo a proteger para que sea efectivo, es raro que un operador el solito acierte con esa cosa ... Para parar drones con ciertas garantias necesitarias tres o cuatro por cada objetivo a proteger y que el tipo este ahí disponible cuando llega el dron .. Es decir, tienen su utilidad pero vamos "game changer" tampoco ...


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (23 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ya apenas me paso por el hilo porque llevamos meses en punto muerto, todo se resume en cuatro pepinazos a distancia, y tres pelotones pegándose tiros en pueblos aleatorios.
> 
> Y no entiendo el motivo, la famosa reconquista ucraniana de Jerson se ha demostrado que fue más abandono ruso que conquista ucraniana, no tienen músculo para reconquistar nada, y eso que se suponía que iban a llegar decenas de miles de soldados entrenados en países extranjeros dominando los últimos juguetes de la otan.
> 
> ...



Creo que tras el fracaso de la 1º Fase de la operación, intentando Rusia (de forma muy ingenua), lograr una victoria rápida e incruenta, de una segunda fase buscando lograr una negociación para resolver el problema, nos encontramos por parte de Rusia en una fase de transición.

Rusia ha asumido 2 cosas
1º Que esta guerra se va a resolver en el campo de batalla y va a ser cruenta
2º Que no puede perder esta guerra pues su juega su propia existencia como Estado

A falta de suficiente información verificable, mi sensación de lo que veo tanto en el campo de batalla como en la retaguardia rusa, es que Rusia desde el verano ha decidido entrar en economia de guerra en lo que a producción de equipos se refiere. 

Ahora mismo estimo que la producción de equipos militares ha crecido en un orden de magnitud sobre el del año anterior, y está reponiendo las bajas y haciendo acopio de medios para iniciar una ofensiva, posiblemente en febrero como muchos analistas están considerando. 

De momento por tanto y desde verano, se dedica a desgastar al ejercito ucraniano, al tiempo que reduce sus perdidas al mínimo. 

Al inicio de la guerra dudaba de si Rusia tendría cuellos de botella significativos en su sistema de producción para seguir produciendo sus equipos, pero ahora estoy casi convencido de que no. Que puede producir todo y tanto como necesita.

Creo que el tiempo juega a su favor, ya que mientras la OTAN agota sus depósitos y apenas aumenta la producción de equipos, o lo hace muy lentamente, Rusia ha puesto la locomotora en marcha y cada día se hará mas fuerte mientras Ucrania y la OTAN se debilitan.









Rusia y la defensa aérea territorial 1º parte. Medios y amenazas


Los recientes ataques ucranianos a territorio ruso ponen en cuestión la su capacidad para afrontar este tipo de amenazas




3tde.es













¿Y si cae la bomba?. El escenario nuclear en la Guerra de Ucrania.


¿Cuál es la probabilidad de un ataque nuclear de Rusia a Ucrania?¿Cuáles serán sus objetivos y la respuesta de la OTAN?




3tde.es


----------



## trichetin (23 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Un extracto de una charla de 2015 del profesor Daniele Ganser sobre la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este. En alemán.
> 
> *Dr. Daniele Ganser - Nato Osterweiterung*
> 
> ...



Primero: debajo del video a la derecha, el botón de menú de opciones (los tres puntos), seleccionar 'mostrar transcripción'



Segundo: arriba a la derecha.
Seleccionar el texto (yo lo hago manualmente, no se si hay otro modo).
Se puede copiar con o sin el indicador de tiempo del subtítulo


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Uf... traducción simultánea de guguel, del alemán al españolí, ¿se puede pedir más?
> Se entiende el mensaje general pero no hay una frase coherente. En cualquier caso valdrá la pena una buena traducción




Sí, bastante jodido, pero menos da una piedra. También dependerá del idioma y de como hable la persona, como vocaliza, si habla rápido o más lento, la prosodia. En el caso de Ganser el tipo es muy guasón y va introduciendo expresiones y ejemplos tipo "si le dijera a mi madre" y algunos chistes. Si el audio permite unos subtítulos más o menos decentes la traducción también será más o menos decente. Uso habitualmente aplicaciones para traducir libros físicos en diferentes idiomas y por lo general se pueden seguir relativamente bien. Las traducciones han mejorado mucho. Mucho mejor ensayo que literatura, por supuesto. No hace mucho leí una obra poética de Ronald D. Laing (psiquiatra escocés que escribe originalmente en inglés) de una edición en alemán y traducida mediante aplicación (capturando las páginas) al castellano. Fue algo surrealista, la obra en sí misma ya es surrealista (psiquiatra escocés, _private self_, grito en el pecho), pero estuvo bien. Curiosamente, como se trataba de una versión en alemán, el prólogo trataba sobre las limitaciones de traducir una obra poética original a otro idioma. En fin, como bien dices de momento no se puede pedir más. Pero puestos a pedir, ¿conocéis alguna aplicación o software que traduzca el audio a un idioma cualquiera y ofrezca la traducción también en audio, en plan traducción simultánea?. Esas aplicaciones se usan por ejemplo en reuniones de negocios.




trichetin dijo:


> Primero: debajo del video a la derecha, el botón de menú de opciones (los tres puntos), seleccionar 'mostrar transcripción'
> Ver archivo adjunto 1302134
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias man. Muy útil.



Disculpad el off topic.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Pero contra los geranios, si insisten en mandarlos de dia y siempre contra los mismos blancos si pueden ser utiles. Solo que necesitas muchos.
> 
> Por ejemplo si los ponen en un anillo protegiendo una central termica, yo creo que si le pueden dar a las macetas.



Supongo que si, los Geranios pueden ser alcanzados por esa AAA pero con enviarlos de noche ya no los pueden alcanzar, y de hecho es lo que ultimamente están haciendo, los lanzan por la noche.


----------



## ZARGON (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

*Un político ruso presenta un recurso legal por la referencia de Putin a la "guerra" de Ucrania.*
Un político de San Petersburgo ha pedido a los fiscales que investiguen al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, por utilizar la palabra "guerra" para describir el conflicto en Ucrania, acusando al jefe del Kremlin de infringir su propia ley.

Putin lleva meses describiendo su invasión como una* "operación militar especial"*. En marzo firmó leyes que imponen elevadas multas y penas de cárcel por desacreditar o difundir "información deliberadamente falsa" sobre las fuerzas armadas, exponiendo a las personas a ser procesadas si llaman a la guerra por su nombre.

Pero este jueves se apartó de su lenguaje habitual al declarar a los periodistas: "Nuestro objetivo no es hacer girar el volante del conflicto militar, sino, por el contrario, *poner fin a esta guerra".*

Nikita Yuferev, concejal de la oposición en la ciudad natal de Putin, dijo que sabía que su desafío legal no llegaría a ninguna parte, pero que lo había presentado para denunciar la "mendacidad" del sistema.

"Para mí es importante hacerlo para llamar la atención sobre la *contradicción y la injusticia de estas leyes que él (Putin) aprueba y firma* pero que él mismo no cumple", declaró a Reuters.

En su desafío, presentado en una carta abierta, Yuferev pidió al fiscal general y al ministro del Interior que "hagan responsable (a Putin) ante la ley por difundir noticias falsas sobre las acciones del ejército ruso".

Yuferev, que pidió a Reuters no revelar su ubicación, dijo que los críticos de Putin que llamaron públicamente a la guerra han sufrido duros castigos.


----------



## zapatitos (23 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Lo que tú “conozcas” importa bastante poco.
> Muchos españoles se fueron a Alemania, de ambos bandos.
> 
> Deja de basarte en “lo que conozcas”, normalmente no es suficiente.




Claro que se fueron españoles a Alemania y los nazis les dieron una bonitas viviendas en el campo de concentración de Mauthausen.

Saludos.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1301906
> 
> 
> No creo que le esté sobando porque *salvo que la demencia afecte a eso,* es más de otros "gustos".
> ...



Afecta, vaya que si afecta, algunos por tenerla tiesa, se la machacarian con dos piedras pomez.


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

El coronel Krylov Aleksandr Alexandrovich (Krylov Alexander Alexandrovich), de la División de Defensa Aérea en Chitá, resultó herido en la región de Kherson, Ucrania, y murió en un hospital militar en Rostov-on-Don.


----------



## Epicii (23 Dic 2022)

Rusia tiene algún dron de vigilancia similar al RQ-4 Global Hawk?
Cuantos satélites de vigilancia tiene Rusia con orbita sobre Ucrania?
Creo que ese es el mayor punto debil actualmente de las FFAA rusas, no tiene vigilancia en tiempo real como lo tiene Ucrania gracias a la OTAN.


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

La capacidad de combate de las tropas terrestres rusas desplegadas se ha reducido en más del 50%, y la elogiada Flota rusa del Mar Negro no es más que una flotilla de defensa costera, dice el ministro de Defensa británico, Ben Wallace.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Este tipo de ametralladoras esta diseñado para cuando el objetivo vuela hacia a ti, o sea sirve para defender puntos que son objetivos, como barcos y podrían defender subestaciones eléctricas y algunos puntos claves pero lo veo difícil.



Tener en cuenta que no son ametralladoras, son cañones, y que su cadencia sostenida es de 400 disparos por minuto, que tampoco es tanto.

Su sistema de puntería es un visor óptico ZAP-23 que permite realizar calculos sobre la posición prevista del blanco, no es nada del otro mundo, su pariente cercano ZSU-23-4 Shilka realizaba los cálculos con su radar, en este caso es prácticamente a ojimetro.






Anti-Aircraft Automatic Sight ZAP 23 – Opticoelectron







www.opticoel.com


----------



## ZARGON (23 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia tiene algún dron de vigilancia similar al RQ-4 Global Hawk?
> Cuantos satélites de vigilancia tiene Rusia con orbita sobre Ucrania?
> Creo que ese es el mayor punto debil actualmente de las FFAA rusas, no tiene vigilancia en tiempo real como lo tiene Ucrania gracias a la OTAN.



Estan recuperando el terreno perdido pero vienen lento.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia tiene algún dron de vigilancia similar al RQ-4 Global Hawk?
> Cuantos satélites de vigilancia tiene Rusia con orbita sobre Ucrania?
> Creo que ese es el mayor punto debil actualmente de las FFAA rusas, no tiene vigilancia en tiempo real como lo tiene Ucrania gracias a la OTAN.



Yo diría que el Sokol Altius podría realizar esas tareas pero es un dron que está aun en pruebas.

¿ Cuantos modelos de drones ofrecen los rusos ? (actualizado)

Lo que comentas de la vigilancia en tiempo casi real es cierto, ni tiene la red de satélites Occidental ni tiene tan desarrollada las aplicaciones móviles.

De hecho Rusia ha estado lanzando satélites de observación estos ultimos meses para mejorar esta situación.


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (23 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> SOLO 86 de 213 congresistas republicanos fueron a la perorata de CIAlensky y algunos no aplaudieron.
> 
> EN RESUMEN, UNOS 150 SOBRE 435, NO APLAUDIERON A ZELENSKY O NO FUERON Y 285 SÍ LO HICIERON.
> 
> ...




Pues a primera vista el furor era muy generalizado. También hubo un efusivo aplauso para la "diáspora".


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

Decenas de mercenarios del grupo nazi Wagner abatidos por tropas ucranianas en una línea de trincheras limpiada en las cercanías de Bakhmut.


----------



## vil. (23 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Si, 100.000 decían.....pero de millones de dólares.
> 
> *La ayuda de EE.UU. a Ucrania, a punto de superar los 100.000 millones de dólares*
> 
> ...



A 10.000 millones al mes sólo en ayuda militar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Luego hay gente que dice que no lo entiende... es SURREALISTA, a este ritmo y no va a decrecer en apenas 5 años se comerá más de 600.000 millones de dólares, es más es muy probable que esa cifra se vaya a más de 1 billón en apenas 6 años y ello MIENTRAS EUROPA colabore...

Cuanto habrá provisto europa... en el nivel civil yo calculo nunca menos de 2000 millones al mes, pero eso para los civiles... ¿y en lo militar???...

No tenemos economia para semejante dispendio... el nivel de deuda en EE.UU. va a ser algo surrealista y lo que pasó con lo de Vietnam empieza a ser casi un juego de niños...


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

Qué será?

*Las propuestas de Ucrania para una solución pacífica del conflicto, expresadas por Zelensky en los Estados Unidos, fueron discutidas hoy por los ministros de Relaciones Exteriores del G7*, dijo el secretario de Estado de los Estados Unidos, Anthony Blinken, en una entrevista con CNN.

“Solo puedo decirles que estamos viendo lo que él [Zelensky] ha propuesto. Acabo de tener una videollamada con nuestros socios del G7. Y esa es una de las cosas de las que hablamos”.

Lo que implica el plan ucraniano aún no se ha anunciado públicamente.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia tiene algún dron de vigilancia similar al RQ-4 Global Hawk?
> Cuantos satélites de vigilancia tiene Rusia con orbita sobre Ucrania?
> Creo que ese es el mayor punto debil actualmente de las FFAA rusas, no tiene vigilancia en tiempo real como lo tiene Ucrania gracias a la OTAN.



Inteligencia Rusa + China.








China's spy satellites also watch and listen to everything that happens in Ukraine


The standoff in the Ukrainian plains between Vladimir Putin's Russian ground and air forces and Volodymir Zelenski's defence units has forced Xi Jinping's China to practise a delicate balancing act between the two warring parties, albeit one much more attuned to Russia than to Ukraine. As...




atalayar.com


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

*
Putin afirma que Ucrania se sentará a negociar "tarde o temprano"*

El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, ha afirmado este jueves que Moscú no se ha negado a negociar con Ucrania y que "tarde o temprano" las partes se sentarán a la mesa, ya que todos los conflictos armados terminan en la vía diplomática.

"Tarde o temprano, por supuesto, las partes que están en conflicto se sientan y se ponen de acuerdo. Cuanto antes se den cuenta de esto quienes se oponen a nosotros, mejor. Nunca nos hemos dado por vencidos en esto", ha señalado, según ha recogido la agencia de noticias TASS.

En este sentido, ha alegado que el objetivo de Rusia es "poner fin a esta guerra", ya que "la intensificación de las hostilidades" en el terreno "conduce a pérdidas injustificadas". "Nos esforzaremos para asegurarnos de que esto (las negociaciones) se completen", ha dicho.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...222184254.html


Esas putas quieren negociar?, va a negociar su puta madre.


----------



## vil. (23 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A 10.000 millones al mes sólo en ayuda militar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Luego hay gente que dice que no lo entiende... es SURREALISTA, a este ritmo y no va a decrecer en apenas 5 años se comerá más de 600.000 millones de dólares, es más es muy probable que esa cifra se vaya a más de 1 billón en apenas 6 años y ello MIENTRAS EUROPA colabore...
> 
> ...



Perdón, por la autocita...

Que quizás haya quíen no entienda bien lo que eso significa, que quizás piensa que 100k minolles es nada pero...

Imaginemos que uno de nosotros quiere regalar a una persona 100 euros y además decide mantener ese regalo cada mes... de dónde salen esos 100 euros, pues del sueldo que uno tenga y eso supones generar PRIMERO UN AHORRO, que saldrá de dónde salga, sea deuda o sea ahorro, pero se tendrá que generar y por tanto restar a otras partidas... AHORA BIEN, para generar cada euro de ahorro la economía americana precisa producir un determinado nivel de economía, pues pongamos que para que yo pueda dar esos 100 euros tengo que ganar 1000 euros, y soy capaz por cada 1000 de obtener un rendimiento de 100... pues ahí lo tienen, ahora EE.UU. para seguir dando ese nivel de inyección tiene NECESARIAMENTE QUE generar un determinado nivel de economía y ESTAMOS EN CONTRACCIÓN, con lo cual... cierto es que ahora ingresa más vía energía y ventas, pero no menos importante que para sí mismo también está generando inflación...

Cuidado que ALGUNO YA LO ADVERTIMOS desde hace un tiempo... a este nivel de inyección de pasta la economía europea no pasa del 2025, pero EE.UU. no puede ir más allá de 2027 ó 2028, esto va a depender en realidad de la economía europea y de su capacidad para mantenerse...

Y los rusos pueden mantener ese nivel????... a ver, la cosa es que es en gran medida el motivo por lo que no salen de ahí y no avanzan más allá o inyectan más tropas o esfuerzo militar... esto va para largo plazo y es una sangría DIARIA, con lo cual HAY QUE HACER PLANES DE CONTINGENCIA y llevarlos a cabo de modo muy metódico... 

Por cierto, quienes no entiendan el porqué de la contención de los rusos, que intenten ver si pueden vivir por encima de sus posibilidades durante más de 5 años y sin hacer más de lo que hacen o incluso haciendo menos... 

Esto va a ir para largo y si no se sale de los cauces de contención militar, que si se sale además puede ser una guerra espeluznante...


----------



## Malevich (23 Dic 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> La economía mundial es una farsa. Un jugador de la misma, como Rusia, no puede derrotar al Casino, que cambia las normas cuando y cómo le sale de los cojones, y te puede echar del edificio. Si Rusia está ganando esa guerra económica, es porque SE PRETENDE QUE LA GANE.
> 
> Ese traspaso de PIB de Occidente a países como China, etc., ha sido diseñada y ejecutada durante décadas por los Globalistas, los dueños del Casino. El objetivo era, y es, desindustrializar Occidente. Esto es, hacerlo débil, y pobre. Lo mismo se hace con su agricultura, y con todo. Explicar cuales son los objetivos de esto, es largo de contar, y contiene incógnitas sobre las que a día de hoy solo podemos especular, pero la operación de "empobrecimiento" masivo, va de la mano de la agenda socio cultural monstruosa que tenemos encima terminando de destrozar nuestras sociedades, como una desbrozadora a toda marcha.
> 
> ...



No es tanto "destruir occidente" como destruir la clase media y obrera de occidente. 
Sudamericanizar. 
Lucha de clases de toda la vida. Aunque esté pasada de moda es más real y despiadada que nunca.


----------



## mazuste (23 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Ya apenas me paso por el hilo porque llevamos meses en punto muerto, todo se resume en cuatro pepinazos a distancia, y tres pelotones pegándose tiros en pueblos aleatorios.
> 
> Y no entiendo el motivo...
> 
> A pesar de lo parado que está todo, seguimos poniendo pasta y sufriendo nuestras propias y estúpidas sanciones, lo único positivo es que parece que el borrego medio ya está hasta los cojones de la guerra, Ucrania y Farlopis, y por lo menos no hay que aguantar las banderitas y tontadas varias.



Pues yo diría que usted lo ha resumido bien en su último párrafo. De eso, entre otras cosas, va la historia
de este conflicto; que no es Ucrania precisamente, sino los interesados en occidente. poquito a poco...


----------



## delhierro (23 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Yo diría que el Sokol Altius podría realizar esas tareas pero es un dron que está aun en pruebas.
> 
> ¿ Cuantos modelos de drones ofrecen los rusos ? (actualizado)
> 
> ...



El problema es mayor, los rusos no tienen cerrado el pais, ni en modo guerra. Problemas

1.-Tengo claro que los anglos controlan de forma indirecta el trafico de la red rusa. Eso da una cantidad de información ingente. Si tienen potencia para filtrarla y la tienen pueden deducir quien va , quien viene , si una empresa en los urales tiene más o menos trabajadores parecen polladas pero dan una imagen a tiempo real de muchas cosas.

2.- Antiguo pero lo más eficaz TOPOS, a montones en todos los estamentos rusos, al contrario habra unos pocos agentes rusos en occidente.

3.- Satelites en tiempo real y enlace a las unidades del frente. En esto cojean los rusos, ademas el rollo este de los musicos , el ejercito regular, batallones de su padre y su madre, milicias varias....es un puto caos en la operatividad. El sistema ese que se han marcado de meter reservistas, en lugar de que luchen los soldados de reemplazo en unidades completas...suma aún más caos.

4.- Reconocimiento aereo, y electronico. No se porque no tienen pajaros en el aire sobre el frente a 10.000, 15.000 m. Vale es que el enemigo tiene sam. Solo los s.300 y los bulk pueden darle a esas alturas si se mantienen en su zona. Se localizan y se destruyen con artilleria, drones o con lo que sea.


----------



## Octubrista (23 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A 10.000 millones al mes sólo en ayuda militar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Luego hay gente que dice que no lo entiende... es SURREALISTA, a este ritmo y no va a decrecer en apenas 5 años se comerá más de 600.000 millones de dólares, es más es muy probable que esa cifra se vaya a más de 1 billón en apenas 6 años y ello MIENTRAS EUROPA colabore...
> 
> ...



Inflación.

Esa pobreza que ya se manifiesta es como consecuencia de estirar los esfuerzos, recursos y valores de patrimonio de todos los remeros para cubrir ese gasto.

El sistema perverso de dinero fiduciario imprimible lo permite. La gente no se da cuenta.

Hay otras variables en la situación (como haber imprimido en el pasado para tapar agujeros de la industria financiera, socialización de las pérdidas, etc).

Pero todo, la guerra también, colaboran en un ese empobrecimiento.

No va a ser sólo problema de la Europa, países con dividas débiles (LatAm, África, y grandes asiáticos tipo Pakistán, Indonesia, etc) lo sufrirán.


----------



## arriqui (23 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> No se si estará posteado, pero no se ha sacado el disfraz ni en la recepción.



No disparen al pianista, lo hace lo mejor que sabe.


----------



## ZARGON (23 Dic 2022)

Excelente camara a bordo dron
Escapando del fuego antiareo
Geranio?
.


----------



## vettonio (23 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente ni siquiera es consciente de las repercusiones que tenían en la economía los confinamientos y la mayoría de la gente no es consciente de la importancia a nivel económico y de las consecuencias que puede tener en sus vidas lo que esta ocurriendo ahora. Es una sociedad incapaz de unir los puntos con rectas, bueno en realidad es una sociedad directamente incapaz siquiera de intentar hacerlo y por eso aunque aquí vivamos o veamos las cosas de una forma distinta en el bar Paco de enfrente la gente se cree que la UE apoya a Ucrania para defender la democracia.


----------



## wireless1980 (23 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia tiene algún dron de vigilancia similar al RQ-4 Global Hawk?
> Cuantos satélites de vigilancia tiene Rusia con orbita sobre Ucrania?
> Creo que ese es el mayor punto debil actualmente de las FFAA rusas, no tiene vigilancia en tiempo real como lo tiene Ucrania gracias a la OTAN.



Ucrania tira de satélites comerciales, compra minutos igual que los puede comprar Rusia.


----------



## wireless1980 (23 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Perdón, por la autocita...
> 
> Que quizás haya quíen no entienda bien lo que eso significa, que quizás piensa que 100k minolles es nada pero...
> 
> ...



Primero deberías dejar de leer corriendo para no perderte. Se están “comprometiendo” xxx millones pero no se gastan. El gasto está previsto a Y años. Por ejemplo, Himars para el 2023, 2024.
No se están “gastando” esos millones como tu lo explicas.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

*Sobre el desarrollo de la logística ferroviaria en Asia Central*

Los primeros envíos de concentrado de cobre comenzaron la semana pasada por una nueva ruta que circunvala Rusia desde Uzbekistán hasta Europa. Más de 90 contenedores recorren ya el llamado "Corredor Medio", cuya terminal es el puerto de Burgas.

¿De qué estamos hablando?


Spoiler: OT



▪ El "Corredor del Medio" o ruta transcaspiana de transporte internacional es una ruta de China a Europa. La Asociación de Transportistas del Corredor Medio tiene su sede en Astana.

Hasta hace poco, la principal arteria de transporte de Asia Central a Europa era la "ruta del Norte" a través de Rusia, que conecta Europa y Asia. El 5 de diciembre transportó un cargamento de fertilizantes de Uzbekistán a Lituania.

Los dirigentes de la UE promovieron el "Corredor Medio" como alternativa a la ruta del Norte. El Banco Europeo de Reconstrucción y Desarrollo (BERD) ya ha dicho que está dispuesto a invertir miles de millones de euros en el desarrollo de rutas de transporte de mercancías entre Europa y Asia que eviten Rusia.

▪ En la salida del tren participaron empresas logísticas de Turkmenistán, Azerbaiyán y Georgia. El tren viaja dos veces en transbordador: por el Mar Caspio, desde Turkmenistán (Turkmenbashi) a Azerbaiyán (Bakú), y por el Mar Negro, desde Georgia (Poti) a Bulgaria (Burgas).

Influencia de Turquía

▪ Las empresas turcas están ganando peso rápidamente en la región y también buscan ampliar sus capacidades logísticas. Ankara argumenta que la utilización del "Corredor del Medio" entraña menos riesgos geopolíticos para Pekín. De hecho, si todo el tráfico de mercancías fluye hacia Turquía, el Bósforo y los Dardanelos pueden resultar simplemente insuficientes. Entonces se presentaría la oportunidad de reanimar el proyecto del Canal de Estambul y atraer inversiones estratégicas para las próximas décadas en condiciones favorables.

▪ En estas condiciones, las autoridades turcas mantendrían el control de todo el flujo de mercancías procedentes de China. De hecho, sería un monopolio en el mercado logístico regional, con todas las consecuencias para los proveedores del Reino Medio.

El aumento del tráfico siempre impulsa el desarrollo de la región. Para los países de tránsito significa crear nuevos puestos de trabajo invirtiendo en infraestructuras y accediendo a nuevos mercados. Las inversiones nacionales en la región de Asia Central se han concentrado tradicionalmente en la industria, la generación de energía y la construcción de instalaciones sociales. Esto no ha satisfecho las demandas de las élites locales que buscan acceso a los mercados europeos.

Al mismo tiempo, el transporte ferroviario transnacional siempre ha estado asociado a las entregas de mercancías de contrabando. Junto con el aumento del flujo de mercancías, el volumen de los envíos de droga a Europa podría multiplicarse: una logística más cómoda y moderna permitiría abandonar las clásicas "caravanas". En la región, esto provocará un aumento del consumo de drogas y de la criminalización de la sociedad.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## wireless1980 (23 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Nuestros colegas Europeos? Reconozco que no deja de sorprenderme Rusia poniendo la otra mejilla una y otra vez. Quieres venderles, hazlo, pero lo de colegas...y no, podría ser sarcasmo si no fuese una constante.
> 
> *Rusia asegura que Europa pide aumentar los suministros de gas*
> Rusia afirmó este viernes que los países europeos demandan aumentar los suministros de gas ruso por infraestructuras existentes y que no han sido dañadas como los gasoductos Nord Stream.
> ...



No deberías creerte cualquier cosa que leas por internet. Es algo básico la verdad. De esa forma te ahorrarías escribirlo en un foro haciendo aspavientos con la copa de soberano en una mano y la faria en la otra.


----------



## ROBOTECH (23 Dic 2022)

Fijaos que nadie habla ya de refugiados ucranianos a pesar de que muchos están sin luz y sin agua y es invierno.

Hay un silencio mediático total, y una manipulación de las cifras que dan a la ONU.

Según los datos que aportan los países fronterizos a la ONU sólo han salido 30.000 personas en las últimas dos semanas, de los más de 5 millones que han salido hacia Occidente en lo que va de año.

¿Podemos fiarnos de los datos de los países fronterizos como Polonia, Moldavia y Rumanía?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Excelente camara a bordo dron
> Escapando del fuego antiareo
> Geranio?
> .



No, eso no es un Geranio, no se decirte el modelo pero no es un geranio.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo resolver el problema del funcionamiento de la industria militar ucraniana en Járkov?

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han golpeado repetidamente Kharkiv: la ciudad se ha quedado varias veces sin electricidad, se ha interrumpido el suministro de agua y las comunicaciones han dejado de funcionar. Sin embargo, no hay ni mucho menos un colapso energético ni en el centro ni en la región. El principal problema es que el suministro eléctrico de Kharkiv está ligado al trabajo de varias empresas del complejo militar-industrial de Ucrania.

Así que el equipo de Rybar decidió analizar la situación del suministro eléctrico en Kharkiv y compartir sus conclusiones.

¿Dónde se han llevado a cabo los ataques?

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa atacaron repetidamente la subestación de 330 kV de Zalyutino, la TPP-2 Eskhar y la TPP-5. Pero, por alguna razón, ni la subestación de 330 kV de Kharkiv ni la CHPP-3 fueron alcanzadas. Y resulta que la TEC-5, que abastece principalmente al sector residencial, fue puesta fuera de servicio, y no se interrumpió el tránsito de electricidad desde la central eléctrica de Zmiivska a través de la PS Kharkivska 330kV ni la generación de la CHP-3.

Por lo tanto, una y otra vez se restablece la energía.

¿Por qué son importantes estas estaciones?

Gracias a la subestación de 330 kV de Kharkiv, la subestación de 110 kV de Serp & Molot y las TET-3, varias fábricas de Kharkiv reciben suministro eléctrico casi ininterrumpido.

En primer lugar, el complejo fabril de Kommunar, donde se han puesto fuera de servicio 3 talleres, mientras que otros siguen funcionando y suministran a las formaciones ucranianas electrónica y munición de precisión, además de modernizar equipos militares.

La subestación de 330 kV de Kharkiv abastece a las centrales de Frunze y Malyshev. La HTPP-3 y la subestación de 110 kV de Serp & Molot abastecen de electricidad al distrito de KhTZ (también se alimenta de la subestación de 330 kV de Losevo, que ya ha sido incendiada): en KhTZ se encuentran los talleres de restauración de vehículos blindados.

Estas instalaciones también alimentan la planta de áridos y Turboatom. El Turboatom es una especie de instalación conspirativa. La planta nunca ha sido atacada en todo el tiempo de la USO, a pesar de la evidente importancia estratégica de la instalación.

¿Dónde se debe golpear?

▪ Subestación de 330 kV de Kharkiv
➖ Autotransformador: 49.961548, 36.280352
➖ Autotransformador: 49.961548, 36.280352
➖ AUTOTRANSFORMADOR: 49.962104, 36.281993

▪PS Hoz y Martillo 110kV
➖ Transformador de potencia: 49.988133, 36.294920
➖ Aparamenta cerrada: 49.988028, 36.295479

▪ CHP-3
➖ Panel de control principal: 49.967200, 36.299308
➖ Transformador de refuerzo: 49.966916, 36.298323
➖ Tienda química: 49.967708, 36.298956

▪Centrales eléctricas vulnerables en la central de Kommunar
➖ Aparamenta cerrada: 50.032714, 36.281513
Edificio de producción: 50.032726, 36.283551
➖ Aparamenta cerrada: 50.030730, 36.284579
➖ Subestación: 50.029530, 36.283050

¿Qué aportará?

Las empresas de Kharkiv son valiosas, ante todo, para la producción de toda la electrónica de armamento de alta precisión para las necesidades de las AFU. La potente base de utillaje y la modernización de las empresas durante el FACE hicieron posible la creación de un potente centro de producción fuera de Kharkiv. Además, las fábricas locales no participan en el ensamblaje final de los productos, ya que sólo se encargan de la electrónica, los componentes de armamento y la mejora del relleno de los equipos militares.

No bastará con golpear a CHP-3. Es necesario desactivar las dos fuentes de generación de energía (la misma central térmica de Zmiiv) y cortar el tránsito. Mientras esto no se haga, el complejo militar-industrial de Ucrania seguirá recibiendo equipos restaurados y mejorados, así como armas y municiones. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vil. (23 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Primero deberías dejar de leer corriendo para no perderte. Se están “comprometiendo” xxx millones pero no se gastan. El gasto está previsto a Y años. Por ejemplo, Himars para el 2023, 2024.
> No se están “gastando” esos millones como tu lo explicas.



A ver si lo entiendo bien, quieres decir que desde hace meses cada tres por cuatro hacen un nuevo "compromiso" de gasto por más y más valor, pero... simplemente MAÑANA lo harán... y no podrían haber hecho ese compromiso todo de una vez o es que el NIVEL DE destrucción CAUSADO por los RUSOS es tan inmenso QUE NO SE PODÍA DE SABER...

No sé yo...


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha informado de que un avión de ataque Su-25 y un helicóptero de transporte militar Mi-8 fueron destruidos en Donbás en las últimas 24 horas.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso también informó de que seguía avanzando hacia el interior de Artemivsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## wireless1980 (23 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo bien, quieres decir que desde hace meses cada tres por cuatro hacen un nuevo "compromiso" de gasto por más y más valor, pero... simplemente MAÑANA lo harán... y no podrían haber hecho ese compromiso todo de una vez o es que el NIVEL DE destrucción CAUSADO por los RUSOS es tan inmenso QUE NO SE PODÍA DE SABER...
> 
> No sé yo...



Efectivamente. Así es. Muchos de ellos son compromisos a futuro.


----------



## coscorron (23 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Inflación.
> 
> Esa pobreza que ya se manifiesta es como consecuencia de estirar los esfuerzos, recursos y valores de patrimonio de todos los remeros para cubrir ese gasto.
> 
> ...



Países con divisas débiles lo sufren mucho antes porque no pueden exportar parte de esa inflación al resto. Cuando les dijo que no cobraría más petroleo ni gas en euros/dolares les estaba diciendo justo eso ... habéis imprimido por encima de vuestra posibilidades y ahora quieres que tu inflación me la coma yo ...


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Al igual que ayer, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron hoy nuevos ataques con misiles sobre Kramatorsk.
Se informa de varias llegadas a la zona industrial. Lo más probable es que estén atacando concentraciones de equipos de las AFU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

En el Teatro Dramático de Mariupol.
Ayer, los canales Ukro dieron la noticia de la demolición total del teatro. Este no es el caso. Un trozo de la parte más dañada del teatro está siendo demolido para la posterior reconstrucción del edificio. La decisión de reconstruir el edificio se tomó en verano. El edificio se restaurará en 2023. Anteriormente, también se había incluido en los planes de reconstrucción de Mariupol hasta 2025, que preveían la restauración de parte del parque de viviendas, algunas empresas industriales, etc. Esto se suma a lo que ya se está construyendo desde cero.
Mariupol, a juzgar por los planes esbozados, sufrirá el destino de Grozny después de la 2ª campaña, la ciudad será restaurada de forma demostrable y se convertirá en uno de los símbolos del desarrollo de Rusia de los nuevos súbditos de la Federación Rusa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (23 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> ¿Cómo resolver el problema del funcionamiento de la industria militar ucraniana en Járkov?
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han golpeado repetidamente Kharkiv: la ciudad se ha quedado varias veces sin electricidad, se ha interrumpido el suministro de agua y las comunicaciones han dejado de funcionar. Sin embargo, no hay ni mucho menos un colapso energético ni en el centro ni en la región. El principal problema es que el suministro eléctrico de Kharkiv está ligado al trabajo de varias empresas del complejo militar-industrial de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Menos mal que los de Rybar me leen!. Lo he comentado varias veces, desde el inicio de la guerra los rusos golpean Jarkov día tras día, y ahí sigue en pie. Que tengan industria militar al ladito de la frontera rusa es de alucine. Menuda chapuza de guerra están haciendo los rusos. Cada vez entiendo menos que le pudieran ganar a los nazis.


----------



## Traurig (23 Dic 2022)

Ganaron gracias al dinero y el material de los Usanos. Ellos pusieron los muertos.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Como confirmación de la información sobre las grandes pérdidas de la 93ª Brigada en Artemivsk.
Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas informaron de que ayer finalmente completaron la rotación y retiraron de Artemivsk las unidades de la 93ª Brigada, que habían sufrido graves daños, tras prolongados combates y grandes pérdidas. La 120ª Brigada Independiente del Volkssturm los ha reemplazado en la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## John Nash (23 Dic 2022)

De la peor crisis del siglo a una tibia recesión: Rusia resiste y destroza todas las previsiones sobre su economía


La economía de Rusia está a punto de romper todas las nefastas previsiones que se lanzaron a principios de año cuando dio comienzo la invasión sobre Ucrania. Es cierto que la recesión es inevitable, mientras que la inflación sube a dos dígitos. Pero el final de la historia no tiene nada que ver...



www.eleconomista.es





*De la peor crisis del siglo a una tibia recesión: Rusia resiste y destroza todas las previsiones sobre su economía*


La economía de Rusia está a punto de romper todas las nefastas previsiones que se lanzaron a principios de año cuando dio comienzo la invasión sobre Ucrania. Es cierto que la recesión es inevitable, mientras que la inflación sube a dos dígitos. Pero el final de la historia no tiene nada que ver con lo que se había previsto al principio. A falta de días para que termine este 2022, l*a economía rusa se contraerá, previsiblemente, entre un 2,5 y 3%, una recesión que dista mucho del 9-11% que preveía el consenso del mercado en abril y mayo de este año.* Rusia ha resistido mucho mejor a las sanciones de lo esperado, forzando a los mercados y a las casas de análisis a hacer una revisión drástica de sus previsiones.


----------



## Epicii (23 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menos mal que los de Rybar me leen!. Lo he comentado varias veces, desde el inicio de la guerra los rusos golpean Jarkov día tras día, y ahí sigue en pie. Que tengan industria militar al ladito de la frontera rusa es de alucine. Menuda chapuza de guerra están haciendo los rusos. Cada vez entiendo menos que le pudieran ganar a los nazis.



La Rusia actual, industrial y militarmente no existe al lado de la URSS

La URSS llevo a fabricar 85000 T-34, con un ejercito en sus máximos de 10-13 millones de hombres...

Por eso detuvo a la Alemania nazi...
Por eso y por el tiempo que le daba su enorme extensión territorial, sumado al invierno, y las malas decisiones estratégicas de los nazis

A todo eso súmele que Rusia no esta combatiendo con todo su poderío en Ucrania, por el motivo que sea no lo esta haciendo

En mi opinión, Putin sabe que no puede ganar militarmente estando la Otan tan involucrada, y por eso prolongara la guerra todo lo posible, sin colapsar la economía rusa (que es lo que busca occidente), esperando que Europa y occidente quede exhausta antes que Rusia...
EEUU cambiara de gobierno seguramente, en Rusia dentro de 2 años seguirá Putin...Europa capitulara económicamente mucho antes...


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Traurig dijo:


> Ganaron gracias al dinero y el material de los Usanos. Ellos pusieron los muertos.



_Los Usanos no regalaron nada. Lo cobraron en oro. Y la URSS estuvo pagando hasta que a Stalin se le hincharon las pelotas y les mando a la mierda._


----------



## Iskra (23 Dic 2022)

⚡*La publicación polaca Niezależny Dziennik Polityczny escribe: "Los refugiados ucranianos están llenos de nacionalistas que odian, roban y matan a los polacos".
*
Más de 3,5 millones de refugiados ucranianos han llegado desde el inicio del conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia. Pero también hay algo que aún no se ha dicho en voz alta. Muchos de ellos son seguidores del nacionalismo ucraniano. Y en los últimos ocho años se han acostumbrado a resolver todos los problemas con métodos radicales

La sociedad polaca está empezando a enfrentarse a esto con toda su fuerza. Robo de objetos de valor y muebles de los apartamentos de los polacos, palizas en carreteras y aparcamientos con violaciones, desprecio demostrativo de las tradiciones y costumbres nacionales, destrucción de monumentos, asesinatos... esta no es toda la lista de delitos cometidos por los refugiados ucranianos en Polonia.









La guerra en Donbás


Noticias más raras e interesantes de Ucrania y el mundo Quieres cooperar, escribe a @ED_Pez https://t.me/ED_Pez




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

New York Times: Las AFU sufren grandes pérdidas, Rusia refuerza sus defensas y aprende la lección. Los estadounidenses publican un artículo desagradable para Ucrania

El avance del ejército ucraniano tuvo un alto precio: miles de soldados ucranianos muertos y enormes cantidades de munición gastada. A pesar de la capacidad de las AFU para lanzar ataques a distancia contra bases y líneas de suministro rusas, es evidente que esto no basta para desalojar al ejército ruso. Ni siquiera los pequeños avances de las fuerzas ucranianas en los próximos meses harán que la defensa rusa se derrumbe.

Dicho esto, el nivel de mando ruso ha aumentado significativamente bajo el mando del General Surovikin, quien, según funcionarios estadounidenses, está dirigiendo eficazmente sofisticadas operaciones militares. Por ejemplo, en las últimas semanas, el ejército ucraniano afirmó que los ataques aéreos rusos contra posiciones de las AFU habían causado víctimas entre los militantes. Además, bajo el mando de Surovykyn, las fuerzas aéreas rusas empezaron a utilizar activamente tácticas para suprimir el sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Dic 2022)

Un avión Su-25 y otro helicóptero multipropósito Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fueron derribados durante el último día en la zona de la operación militar especial.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Roedr (23 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La Rusia actual, industrial y militarmente no existe al lado de la URSS
> 
> La URSS llevo a fabricar 85000 T-34, con un ejercito en sus máximos de 10-13 millones de hombres...
> 
> ...



Yo en cambio creo que Rusia está combatiendo con todo su poderío en Ucrania. No hacen más porque no dan más de sí, les faltan todo tipo de recursos y aliados para la guerra contra la OTAN. Lo único que no han usado son sus nukes, y ellos mismos decartan eso, probablemente por miedo a un aislamiento absoluto.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

El nuevo Tor protegerá los cielos de Bielorrusia

Rusia ha entregado a Bielorrusia una batería de sistemas de defensa antiaérea Tor-M2K. El lote de armas se recibió en el marco del acuerdo intergubernamental vigente sobre cooperación técnico-militar entre ambos países. En los próximos días, estos sistemas serán entregados a las unidades militares, cuyo personal ya ha sido formado y entrenado con éxito.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (23 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, eso no es un Geranio, no se decirte el modelo pero no es un geranio.



La forma del ala es lo que me da la duda. Parece mas grande pero la optica de la camara puede engañar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Excelente camara a bordo dron
> Escapando del fuego antiareo
> Geranio?
> .



Ya tiene huevos que no puedan darle a un blanco tan facil como un dron volando sin maniobra de evasión.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Edificio volado en pedazos: la brigada de Slovyansk destruye un puesto de observación de las AFU

Los servicios de inteligencia de la 1ª Brigada de Guardias Slavyanskiy de la DNR descubrieron un puesto de observación enemigo, que fue rápidamente destruido por el fuego de artillería.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (23 Dic 2022)

Al final no te puedes tomar en serio la información que notifica Ucrania. Según la propia oficina presidencial ucraniana, los Rusos han atacado la sede del cuartel Kramatorsk....pero resulta que de cara a la galería en el cuartel en lugar de soldados (no había ningún soldado en el cuartel, no es ni creible) lo que han matado y herido es solo a civiles. Pero para las estadísticas queda mejor contarlos como civiles asesinados que como soldados muertos.

*Misiles rusos destruyen la sede del cuartel de Kramatorsk*

Al menos cinco civiles murieron y otros 18 resultaron heridos en ataques rusos contra ocho regiones del sur y el este de Ucrania en las últimas 24 horas, según el jefe adjunto de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, informa Ap.

En una actualización periódica de Telegram, Kyrylo Tymoshenko dijo que misiles rusos destruyeron un internado en la ciudad oriental de Kramatorsk, sede del cuartel general local del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Dic 2022)

Y otro más del enésimo paquete diario de ayudas.

*Suiza envía a Ucrania un segundo paquete de "ayuda invernal" con calentadores*

Este envío tiene lugar tan solo una semana después de que Suiza consignase otros 30 generadores a Ucrania para hacer frente a los efectos del invierno que podrían hacer que empeorase la situación de millones de personas en el país, según el Gobierno suizo.

Esta "ayuda invernal" forma parte de un plan más amplio que el presidente suizo, Ignazio Cassis, anunció el pasado 13 de diciembre en la *Conferencia de París para ayuda a Ucrania*, y que cuenta con 100 millones de francos suizos (*101 millones de euros*) de presupuesto.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Se incendia una escuela de música en Artemivsk tras una llegada. Estas instalaciones suelen ser utilizadas por las AFU para alojar personal.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> La forma del ala es lo que me da la duda. Parece mas grande pero la optica de la camara puede engañar.



No es un ala delta como la del Geranio, podría ser un Zastava pero no me cuadra la parte de la hélice.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

El Presidente de Bielorrusia realiza mañana una visita de trabajo a Rusia

Alexander Lukashenko estará en la Ciudad de las Estrellas, donde el Centro de Formación de Cosmonautas Yuri Gagarin selecciona candidatos bielorrusos para ir al espacio. Además, el dirigente bielorruso participará en la reunión informal de Jefes de Estado de la CEI que se celebrará los días 26 y 27 de diciembre en San Petersburgo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso destruye al enemigo cerca de Svatove, Kupyansk, Donetsk, Artemivsk y Ugledar - noticia principal del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas, apoyadas por aviones de ataque y ataques de artillería, prosiguieron su ofensiva. Los ataques de alta precisión de la aviación rusa alcanzaron bastiones enemigos cerca de Artemivsk. Fueron destruidos más de 80 combatientes y mercenarios ucranianos, dos tanques, cinco vehículos blindados de combate y seis vehículos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, hasta 45 combatientes ucranianos, 4 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas y 3 camionetas fueron destruidos en las zonas de Novomayorske, Prechistovka y Vodyane de la DPR como resultado de las operaciones activas de las unidades rusas y los ataques de fuego integral contra las fuerzas armadas y el equipo ucranianos.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyan, más de 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP y 4 vehículos fueron destruidos como resultado del bombardeo de bastiones enemigos en los distritos de Kyslovka, Krakhmalne y Berestovoye de la región de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limanske, en las zonas de Nevske y Novolyubovka de la LNR, se llevaron a cabo ataques de asalto aéreos y de artillería contra la acumulación de mano de obra y equipos enemigos. Además, 2 grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron destruidos en los distritos forestales de Medvezhye y Serebryansky en la LNR. Las pérdidas del enemigo en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 40 combatientes y mercenarios ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24114









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> ⚡*La publicación polaca Niezależny Dziennik Polityczny escribe: "Los refugiados ucranianos están llenos de nacionalistas que odian, roban y matan a los polacos".*
> 
> Más de 3,5 millones de refugiados ucranianos han llegado desde el inicio del conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia. Pero también hay algo que aún no se ha dicho en voz alta. Muchos de ellos son seguidores del nacionalismo ucraniano. Y en los últimos ocho años se han acostumbrado a resolver todos los problemas con métodos radicales
> 
> ...



Y nuestro Polaco favorito, el Sr. @Cosmopolita sigue sonriendo repitiendo como un Zombie que el enemigo es Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (23 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ya tiene huevos que no puedan darle a un blanco tan facil como un dron volando sin maniobra de evasión.



No es tan sencillo a ojimetro. Con la oerlikon de 20mm. no daba a juguetes de aeromodelismo
ni a racimos de globos a 500 metros. Así que no debe ser tan fácil,


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Cazas de la Fuerza Aérea rusa atacan y destruyen la aviación ucraniana ☠
▪Un avión de ataque Su-25 fue derribado entre Artemivsk y Soledar, cerca de Orekhovo-Vasilevka, en la RPD.
▪Un helicóptero de transporte militar Mi-8 ucraniano fue derribado cerca de Kramatorsk.
▪ Y nuestros artilleros durante la lucha contra la batería en el área de selidovo en la RPD destruyeron los obuses estadounidenses 2 M777 de producción .









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

La ofensiva desde la dirección bielorrusa y la entrada de las fuerzas armadas bielorrusas en el conflicto armado como parte de las fuerzas del Estado de la Unión de las que habla el camarada Zastavny ya ha sido aplazada al menos tres veces.

Algunas mentes sugirieron repetir el escenario de hace diez meses. Otros han sugerido limitarse a una diversión discreta. Otros sugirieron cerrar la frontera con Polonia.

Dada la limitación de recursos humanos y medios, así como la inevitable respuesta a través del territorio de Bielorrusia, estas opciones son muy cuestionables. Además, las regiones de Volyn, Zhytomyr, Kyiv, Chernihiv y Sumy se han convertido en poderosas fortificaciones, y los asentamientos se han preparado para una defensa a largo plazo.

Sin embargo, esperamos la apertura de un nuevo frente. Y estamos esperando que las cosas sean diferentes, normales, y no como eran hace 10 meses.

De lo contrario, es mejor no empezar.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Honkler (23 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> ⚡*La publicación polaca Niezależny Dziennik Polityczny escribe: "Los refugiados ucranianos están llenos de nacionalistas que odian, roban y matan a los polacos".*
> 
> Más de 3,5 millones de refugiados ucranianos han llegado desde el inicio del conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia. Pero también hay algo que aún no se ha dicho en voz alta. Muchos de ellos son seguidores del nacionalismo ucraniano. Y en los últimos ocho años se han acostumbrado a resolver todos los problemas con métodos radicales
> 
> ...



Que se jodan y se los coman con patatas. Los refugees ucros es lo más asqueroso que hay, ya he tenido que tratar con varios y vaya humos que se gastan los pordioseros esos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Los Usanos no regalaron nada. Lo cobraron en oro. Y la URSS estuvo pagando hasta que a Stalin se le hincharon las pelotas y les mando a la mierda._



Y encima es que no es cierto, desde Occidente se ha magnificado la importancia de la ayuda Estadounidense a la URSS, que practicamente fué importante solo en el número de camiones, no en tanques, ni en aviones que no mostraron salvo alguna excepción como el caza P-39 ser adecuados para el frente del Este.

Y esto ha sido así para quitarle importancia a la victoria del Ejercito Rojo de Obreros y Campesinos sobre la Alemania Nazi.

Recordemos que el 70% del ejercito Alemán, las mejores unidades combatieron en el Frente Oriental y aun así fueron absolutamente derrotadas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Dic 2022)

Informes desde el terreno hablan de éxito en la ofensiva de los "músicos" en la aldea de Kleshcheyevka, al suroeste de Artemivsk. Los combates tienen lugar en el este del pueblo.

En la zona de Kurdyumovka, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de la 28 brigada intentaron un contraataque, pero fueron emboscadas por tropas rusas y sufrieron pérdidas.

@epoddubny


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y otro más del enésimo paquete diario de ayudas.
> 
> *Suiza envía a Ucrania un segundo paquete de "ayuda invernal" con calentadores*
> 
> ...



Espera espera espera......................... Mandan los calentadores pero no el combustible.

BIEN, muy bien.................................Inmejorable diría yo.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Explosión y gran incendio en un almacén de gas en Marruecos (vídeo)









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No es tan sencillo a ojimetro. Con la oerlikon de 20mm. no daba a juguetes de aeromodelismo
> ni a racimos de globos a 500 metros. Así que no debe ser tan fácil,



Pero es que les disparan misiles, ahí está pasando algo.


----------



## España1 (23 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ya tiene huevos que no puedan darle a un blanco tan facil como un dron volando sin maniobra de evasión.



Entiendo que esos misiles están preparados para bajar aviones más grandes. Darle a un dron a esa altura parece complicado


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Explosión y gran incendio en un almacén de gas en Marruecos (vídeo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heeeeeeeeee ............(Pensativo)................Malo, especialmente malo.


----------



## Señor X (23 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y encima es que no es cierto, desde Occidente se ha magnificado la importancia de la ayuda Estadounidense a la URSS, que practicamente fué importante solo en el número de camiones, no en tanques, ni en aviones que no mostraron salvo alguna excepción como el caza P-39 ser adecuados para el frente del Este.
> 
> Y esto ha sido así para quitarle importancia a la victoria del Ejercito Rojo de Obreros y Campesinos sobre la Alemania Nazi.
> 
> Recordemos que el 70% del ejercito Alemán, las mejores unidades combatieron en el Frente Oriental y aun así fueron absolutamente derrotadas.



Hay una especie de narrativa que dice que aquellos que fabricaron 50000 T-34 en unos pocos años, no podían por ejemplo, hacer 40000 y el personal y las fábricas restante, usarlos para esos camiones. La ayuda existió, y seguro que les sirvieron. De ahí que fuese decisiva, hay un trecho bien largo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (23 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas informaron de que ayer finalmente completaron la rotación y retiraron de Artemivsk las unidades de la 93ª Brigada, que habían sufrido graves daños, tras prolongados combates y graves pérdidas. La 120ª Brigada Independiente del Volkssturm los ha reemplazado en la ciudad.

t.me/yaremshooter/631


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Han salido a la luz documentos Агент Моравецкий - Желтые СЛИВЫ según los cuales el actual primer ministro polaco era informador de la STASI.

1. Morawiecki había sido reclutado por miembros del Grupo Operativo de Varsovia, que, a través de la STASI, recopilaba información en la República Popular de Polonia.
2. En el verano de 1989, Morawiecki fue reclutado por el residente de la STASI en Varsovia, el comandante Karl-Heinz Sharpegge.
3. Morawiecki recibió primero el seudónimo de "Estudiante" y después el de "Jakub". En los documentos de la STAZI aparecía con el nombre de "empleado no oficial".
4. Los documentos sobre la información que Morawiecki dio a STAZI se encuentran en el archivo del BND en Berlín y siguen clasificados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (23 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> ⚡*La publicación polaca Niezależny Dziennik Polityczny escribe: "Los refugiados ucranianos están llenos de nacionalistas que odian, roban y matan a los polacos".*
> 
> Más de 3,5 millones de refugiados ucranianos han llegado desde el inicio del conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia. Pero también hay algo que aún no se ha dicho en voz alta. Muchos de ellos son seguidores del nacionalismo ucraniano. Y en los últimos ocho años se han acostumbrado a resolver todos los problemas con métodos radicales
> 
> ...



A disfrutar lo votado y lo eurointegrado.


----------



## España1 (23 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Explosión y gran incendio en un almacén de gas en Marruecos (vídeo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto nos va a costar dinero a nosotros


----------



## Castellano (23 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Madrid está en Castilla.



Ya lo sé, pero ya no hay una conciencia de ser Castilla entre la mayoría de madrileños.

Además que tampoco quedan tantos madrileños, seguramente haya ya más panchis que gatos


----------



## Arthur69 (23 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mira chaval el ruso ha cruzado la frontera con un fusil en la mano, el día que la cruce de vuelta para su casa empezamos a hablar de buenos y malos, hasta entonces no hay debate.



Insuperable.


----------



## Argentium (23 Dic 2022)

*Gas Natural europeo está bajando el 10%*
15:52 || 23/12/2022


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ya lo sé, pero ya no hay una conciencia de ser Castilla entre la mayoría de madrileños.
> 
> Además que tampoco quedan tantos madrileños, *seguramente haya ya más panchis que gatos*




_No lo dudes. Yo solo he conocido a un autentico gato en toda mi vida. Y estoy más cerca de los 60 que de los 50._


----------



## magufone (23 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como los vuelos a Estambul... Francamente, al igual que sucedía en los hilos covidianos, no sé a qué venís.



Ese momento cuando estas leyendo un post de un _listisimo _diciendo que no hay vuelos a Estambul sentado en el asiento del avion esperando al rollout destino Estambul...
_Cosas veredes Sancho, que non crederes..._


----------



## delhierro (23 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Excelente camara a bordo dron
> Escapando del fuego antiareo
> Geranio?
> .



¿ puede ser este ?













*Russian Eleron-3SV

-----------*



Castellano dijo:


> Ya lo sé, pero ya no hay una conciencia de ser Castilla entre la mayoría de madrileños.
> 
> Además que tampoco quedan tantos madrileños, seguramente haya ya más panchis que gatos



Algunos quedamos, no te quepa duda.


----------



## manodura79 (23 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Fue salir de Afganistán y montar la guerra en Ucrania.



Cualquiera diría que fue premeditado. Pero no vamos a pensar mal. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Han salido a la luz documentos Агент Моравецкий - Желтые СЛИВЫ según los cuales el actual primer ministro polaco era informador de la STASI.
> 
> 1. Morawiecki había sido reclutado por miembros del Grupo Operativo de Varsovia, que, a través de la STASI, recopilaba información en la República Popular de Polonia.
> 2. En el verano de 1989, Morawiecki fue reclutado por el residente de la STASI en Varsovia, el comandante Karl-Heinz Sharpegge.
> ...



Hombre si lo saben los chicos de Moscú, tienen copia de todo.


----------



## Honkler (23 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hombre si lo saben los chicos de Moscú, tienen copia de todo.



Los chicos de Moscú tienen trapos sucios de ”to kiski”… lo que tendrán del chocho pedófilo y demás morralla


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ya tiene huevos que no puedan darle a un blanco tan facil como un dron volando sin maniobra de evasión.



Seguramente sean misiles de guía infrarroja y la firma de esos drones es bastante baja.

Deberíamos tener en cuenta que los misiles de guía infrarroja, ya sea un Manpad, o un SAM fueron desarrollados teniendo como objetivos helicópteros, aviones y misiles de crucero. Seguramente la firma infrarroja sea más baja de la esperada y por eso se pierden (el primer misil) o explotan con pocos resultados (aunque esto es un poco extraño dado que la mayoría de misiles explotan tras detectar su espoleta laser o radar algún objeto en sus proximidades).


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Hay una especie de narrativa que dice que aquellos que fabricaron 50000 T-34 en unos pocos años, no podían por ejemplo, hacer 40000 y el personal y las fábricas restante, usarlos para esos camiones. La ayuda existió, y seguro que les sirvieron. De ahí que fuese decisiva, hay un trecho bien largo.



Coincido contigo, por supuesto que fue una ayuda, todo el material que llegó al frente ayudó, pero de ahí a decir que fuera decisivo o crucial pues ya no.


----------



## ZARGON (23 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No es un ala delta como la del Geranio, podría ser un Zastava pero no me cuadra la parte de la hélice.



Un Supercam la helice por delante


----------



## manodura79 (23 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Este tipo de ametralladoras esta diseñado para cuando el objetivo vuela hacia a ti, o sea sirve para defender puntos que son objetivos, como barcos y podrían defender subestaciones eléctricas y algunos puntos claves pero lo veo difícil.



Además (desde el bar) no es lo mismo darle a un objetivo de dos metros de envergadura que a un avión de la segunda guerra mundial. Necesitarán muchos disparos para lograr un derribo. Creo, (repito, estoy en el bar) que lo más efectivo serían interferencias electrónicas. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ puede ser este ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es uno de los candidatos, lo he estado mirando antes pero no me cuadra el cono de la hélice.


----------



## manodura79 (23 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> Rusia tiene algún dron de vigilancia similar al RQ-4 Global Hawk?
> Cuantos satélites de vigilancia tiene Rusia con orbita sobre Ucrania?
> Creo que ese es el mayor punto debil actualmente de las FFAA rusas, no tiene vigilancia en tiempo real como lo tiene Ucrania gracias a la OTAN.



Tiene, pero muy, muy poco de ese tipo de material. Porque su doctrina se basaba en apretar el botón rojo y que todo volara por los aires. Así que en una guerra convencional van con solo un ojo, un brazo y una pierna. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Sobre la situación del intercambio de prisioneros de guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania

Cada quince días nos hemos acostumbrado a oír hablar de otro intercambio de prisioneros de guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania. Las agencias de información nacionales ya han aprendido a tratar correctamente estas cuestiones. El Estado Mayor ya no tiene reparos en hablar de la tortura, el suplicio y la masacre de prisioneros rusos.

La frecuencia de los intercambios en noviembre y diciembre daba la impresión de que se estaba preparando una devolución según la fórmula de todos contra todos

❗ Por desgracia, no es así. El proceso de intercambio ha vuelto a ralentizarse considerablemente por culpa de la parte ucraniana.

Se calcula que unos siete mil militares ucranianos se encuentran actualmente en cautiverio. Y a la cúpula militar y política ucraniana le interesan sobre todo los oficiales y militares de los batallones nacionales. Los soldados rasos y los suboficiales no aparecen realmente en las fórmulas de intercambio.

▪ Necesitamos que unas quinientas personas sean devueltas de su cautiverio. Y, por desgracia, algunos de nuestros oficiales no han sido entregados por los ucranianos desde marzo, negándose a facilitar datos objetivos sobre su estado y salud.

▪ A cambio, las AFU ofrecen devolver a los movilizados desmotivados y a los prisioneros que se rindieron voluntariamente, dejando para el final a los militares rusos.

La situación con los intercambios, por desgracia, es tal que por cada uno de nuestros militares se exige el retorno de cuatro o cinco ucranianos que cumplen ciertos criterios.

Y, por desgracia, en este caso los ucranianos pueden permitirse ser selectivos, ya que no les importa el grueso de los prisioneros.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (23 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Excelente camara a bordo dron
> Escapando del fuego antiareo
> Geranio?
> .



El Geranio no tiene cámara. Esto era un drone más tocho. La firma tiene que ser tan débil que el primer misil pasa de largo. Por cierto, esa batería antiaérea igual ya es historia. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Un Supercam



¡Diria que si Zargon! 


El estabilizador vertical coincide, la posición de la camara también, la forma del ala, el cono de la hélice, tiene toda la pinta de que lo hayas encontrado.


----------



## JAGGER (23 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> La ayuda existió, y seguro que les sirvieron. De ahí que fuese decisiva, hay un trecho bien largo.



No haberla aceptado...


Sin ayuda los esclavizaban, ahora mismo sin la ayuda de los curas de Teherán ni drones tendrían.


----------



## manodura79 (23 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Menos mal que los de Rybar me leen!. Lo he comentado varias veces, desde el inicio de la guerra los rusos golpean Jarkov día tras día, y ahí sigue en pie. Que tengan industria militar al ladito de la frontera rusa es de alucine. Menuda chapuza de guerra están haciendo los rusos. Cada vez entiendo menos que le pudieran ganar a los nazis.



Evidentemente la intención rusa no es destruir infraestructura. Capacidad creo que tiene para eso. El tema es que esas fábricas son de alguien o serán de alguien en el futuro. Ucrania será vendida a trozos y esas fábricas forman parte del pastel. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Combates cerca de Soledar: el ejército ruso destruye posiciones del ejército ucraniano
Los artilleros cubrieron las posiciones de los ocupantes ucranianos con una batería de MLRS. El fuego se corrigió con la ayuda de dispositivos de visión nocturna.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## manodura79 (23 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Explosión y gran incendio en un almacén de gas en Marruecos (vídeo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Argelia tiene algo que comentar al respecto?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manodura79 (23 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> Los chicos de Moscú tienen trapos sucios de ”to kiski”… lo que tendrán del chocho pedófilo y demás morralla



Eso ya creo que entra más dentro de la leyenda urbana. Sí realmente tuviesen algo ya lo hubiesen soltado. A menos, claro está, que formen parte de la pantomima.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomateix (23 Dic 2022)

Rusia no lo hace por quedarse las fábricas, ni los puentes, si ataca del modo en que lo hace es para reducir la destrucción de infraestructuras y civiles en Ucrania al mínimo e intentar que no lo demonicen los pocos paises que todavía son neutrales o que la opinión pública no se ponga más en contra y dar excusas a que la Otan entre ya con todo. Porque Rusia no tiene pensado quedarse toda Ucrania y le saldría más barato levantarlas de nuevo que el coste económico de sanciones, armamento perdido, soldados, que se alargue más meses la guerra etc etc. Rusia cometió el error de ir poco a poco, confiando en que la Otan no iba a enviar tanto armamento y tantos millones (y queriendo evitar problemas con la opinión pública en su propio país al realizar una movilización) y a día de hoy sigue intentando hacer el menor daño posible. Ejemplo evidente son los atentados que está realizando Ucrania con coches bomba a mandatarios Rusos, pero Rusia no hace lo mismo y evidentemente no es por no destruir infraestructura que quiera para el futuro, si no para evitar muertes y destrucción de cara al mundo.

O porque todavía piensan que puede haber paises que sean aliados suyos si continuan con los ataques de precisión sin devolver los atentados. Pero los paises que eran aliados suyos ya han demostrado por activa y por pasiva que los han dejado solos....hasta que ellos sean los siguientes objetivos de EEUU como le pasará a China.

Si Rusia no pone el pie en el acelerador, se arriesga a que Ucrania si lo ponga (si recibe más mercenarios y armamento en los próximos meses) o que la cosa se alargue años. Porque por muchos generadores que destruyan, hay muchos paises enviando generadores nuevos y con las armas lo mismo, ahora no irán sobrados de armamento en Occidente, pero si te esperas seis meses irán recuperandose y Rusia no tiene a medio mundo fabricando armas para ellos (al contrario, sufren sanciones para que les cueste más conseguir el material para su fabricación). Y a Zelenski no le va a preocupar precisamente cuanta gente pase hambre o frio este invierno, su familia ni va a tener ese problema, ni va a ir al frente.

De hecho en Ucrania no tienen ni la losa de tener que alimentar a todos sus habitantes, varios millones de ellos ya se han marchado del país y están viviendo a costa de las pagas en Europa, pagados por todos los Europeos. Si a los "líderes" Europeos no les importa cuanto les cueste esta crisis a sus ciudadanos (ellos tampoco la van a sufrir) las ayudas se pueden alargar durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Putin visita empresas de defensa.
Se declaró la necesidad de intensificar el apoyo a las tropas con nuevos equipos y de reforzar la respuesta de los receptores de estos equipos en el frente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/  По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (23 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> ...Pero puestos a pedir, ¿conocéis alguna aplicación o software que traduzca el audio a un idioma cualquiera y ofrezca la traducción también en audio, en plan traducción simultánea?. Esas aplicaciones se usan por ejemplo en reuniones de negocios.



Nop, sorry. Nunca lo he necesitado


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Dic 2022)

Polonia:

Presenta proyecto de ley para abolir responsabilidad penal de ciudadanos alistados en Ucraina.

Todos los partidos de la cámara baja apoyan el proyecto.

Virtualmente quedará aprobado que cualquier polaco se pueda alistar al ejército ukra sin ningún problema.


----------



## porromtrumpero (23 Dic 2022)

Los perros falderos de los medios de comunicación estadounidenses se pasaron todo el jueves repitiendo que el líder ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky es el moderno Winston Churchill, tras el vergonzoso trato que recibió en la alfombra roja por parte de los demócratas en Washington a principios de semana.









Video: Media Dutifully Parrots ‘Zelensky Is Winston Churchill’ Talking Point






summit.news


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

¡Milonov está trabajando! - Depósito AFU BK volado tras los impactos de la 3ª Brigada DNR RAPIR

Los soldados de la 3ª Brigada de Guardias del 1er AK disparan a diario contra las posiciones de los nazis ucranianos en dirección a Dzerzhinsk.
Un UAV reveló un depósito de municiones enemigo en la aldea de Druzhba. El fuego de un cálculo del cañón MT-12 Rapira, que incluye al diputado Milonov, detonó la munición allí almacenada y el edificio saltó literalmente por los aires.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (23 Dic 2022)

BAJA MORAL UCRONAZI EN EL FRENTE.

Y MUCHOS MUERTOS Y DERROTA PARA UCRANIA, SEGÚN KADIROV, EN SOLEDAR.









Official points to low morale of Ukrainian troops in Zaporozhye Region


Yevgeny Balitsky emphasized that he did not believe Ukraine was ready to carry out an offensive




tass.com













Chechen leader reports major Ukrainian losses, says his fighters mopping up Soledar


According to Ramzan Kadyrov, regular victories in combat have encouraged Chechen warriors




tass.com


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

*"Putin: "Nuestro objetivo es poner fin a esta guerra"*. 

El presidente Vladimir Putin dijo, a los periodistas, que Rusia quiere poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania y que ello implicaría inevitablemente una solución diplomática. "Nuestro objetivo no es hacer girar el volante del conflicto militar, sino, por el contrario, poner fin a esta guerra", dijo Putin, informa Reuters. "Nos esforzaremos por poner fin a esto, y cuanto antes mejor, por supuesto". 

Pues el hijoPutin lo tiene muy fácil, igual que ordeno esta infame invasión, solo tiene que ordenar la total retirada rusa de Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Sobre el bloqueo del paso fronterizo entre Polonia y Ucrania

Los transportistas polacos han anunciado otro bloqueo del paso fronterizo de Dorohusk. No es improbable que los agricultores se unan a ellos.

El motivo de la protesta radica en las acciones de la parte ucraniana. Los conductores dijeron estar cansados de las dificultades en la frontera: debido a los cortes de electricidad, el sistema electrónico de colas funcionaba mal, y desde el 21 de diciembre no funciona en absoluto. Los ucranianos la desactivaron, anunciando que no se reiniciaría hasta el 24 de diciembre.

Para entonces, casi ningún camión podrá regresar a Polonia. En su opinión, ahora es imposible salir de Ucrania y la cola electrónica no ayuda a la situación: se utiliza sobre todo para camiones con cargas especiales.

El pasado domingo, el viceministro ucraniano de Transportes, Mustafa Nayem, visitó la frontera con Polonia. Sin embargo, no vino a solucionar los problemas, sino una vez más a culpar a los polacos de la situación. Según él, son ellos los que retrasan las inspecciones: los servicios tardan en realizar los controles fitosanitarios y veterinarios. Los conductores creen que a las autoridades ucranianas sólo les interesan sus exportaciones de grano y las importaciones de combustible a Ucrania.

Según los cálculos de los camioneros, sólo 100 vehículos al día regresan de Ucrania, cuando deberían ser al menos 600. Por ejemplo, la terminal de Zosyn está abierta para los camiones vacíos que regresan de Ucrania. Pero sólo pasan por allí tres vehículos en una hora, aunque se tarda unos cinco minutos en registrar los vehículos vacíos.

Las condiciones difíciles, incluida la falta de instalaciones e incluso de aseos, también son un problema. Los conductores están hartos y amenazan con dejar su trabajo, lo que aumenta los quebraderos de cabeza de las empresas de transporte polacas.

También temen que los ucranianos les arrebaten su cuota de mercado. Los conductores ucranianos entran en Polonia con grano, que descargan en la frontera, y luego transportan otros cargamentos a Occidente, y de allí a Ucrania. No necesitan permisos y el combustible es más barato.

Por ello, varias empresas de transporte de Polonia tienen intención de abrir negocios en Ucrania y aprovechar las ventajas que ofrece la Comisión Europea.

Los agricultores en maquinaria agrícola también están planeando unirse al bloqueo de cruce en Dorohusk. Parece que tienen serias intenciones de participar, ya que recientemente organizaron una protesta contra las importaciones incontroladas de cereales y aves de corral procedentes de Ucrania, algo que van a hacer también esta vez.

Por cierto, no es la primera vez que los camioneros de larga distancia organizan un bloqueo. En septiembre de este año, los conductores polacos ya bloquearon la entrada al paso fronterizo de Dorohusk. Luego exigieron la mejora de la autorización y el restablecimiento de la obligación de los transportistas ucranianos de obtener permisos de transporte.

Tras varios días de protestas, las partes acordaron algunas soluciones, pero probablemente ese fue el final de los avances. La eficacia de la terminal no ha cambiado y las autoridades pronto recibirán una nueva oleada de bloqueos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

En este mapa se puede ver que al oeste de Kiev las fronteras ucranianas sobre el terreno sólo están cubiertas por unidades de defensa territorial de las AFU. Prácticamente todas las unidades de combate y unidades de fuerzas terrestres se encuentran en la zona SMO. Pero no debemos olvidar que el enemigo, con el apoyo de Estados Unidos y la OTAN, sigue formando nuevos batallones, brigadas y posiblemente incluso cuerpos de ejército para nuevas operaciones. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Lego. (23 Dic 2022)

envidia.



En Estepaís no tenemos ningún partido con huevos para quitar por la fuerza una bandera extranjera y cambiarla por la nuestra. El único partido que defiende sin complejos la bandera de Estepaís es más otanista que el propio pedobiden y jamás tendría un gesto así.


----------



## Malevich (23 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> envidia.
> 
> 
> 
> En Estepaís no tenemos ningún partido con huevos para quitar por la fuerza una bandera extranjera y cambiarla por la nuestra. El único partido que defiende sin complejos la bandera de Estepaís es más otanista que el propio pedobiden y jamás tendría un gesto así.



Creo recordar que este suceso fue al comienzo de la operación militar especial.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

El jefe de los servicios de inteligencia israelíes, el Mossad, afirma que Irán planea aumentar el suministro de "armas avanzadas" a Rusia

"Estamos advirtiendo de nuevas intenciones iraníes, que intentan mantener en secreto: profundizar y aumentar el suministro de armas avanzadas a Rusia, ampliar el proyecto de enriquecimiento de uranio e intensificar los ataques contra los países musulmanes amigos [de Israel] de la región", citó la BBC a David Barnea.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Clavisto (23 Dic 2022)

- ¡Mira! -me dijo enseñando su wasap- ¡Qué bien lo he hecho! -y rió antes de leer los mensajes de su mujer.

Sí, le había salido bien. El ineludible aperitivo navideño con los compañeros de trabajo había terminado antes de lo esperado y él lo aprovechó para venir al bar a tomarse un par de buenos whiskies antes de seguir cumpliendo con las obligaciones de su reciente paternidad. Mejor aún, ella le escribía que cogía al niño para irse al parque, algo que le daba más tiempo.

- Tómate otro whisky, Kufisto -dijo- Y tú, ¿qué haces ahí? -le dijo a otro con el que habíamos estado hablando a distancia- ¡vente para acá, joder! Ponle otra cerveza, Kufisto.

Bastante más joven que yo y un poco menos que mi amigo se vino con nosotros ya un tanto tocado por la tercera birra. Había pasado una noche de fiesta en Madrid con los compañeros de curro que luego se había alargado hasta las tantas con sus amigos de adolescencia en la capital, concierto incluido, y ya le iba pesando la idea de volver a casa con su novia, la de hermosas tetas, y menos todavía la de pasarse a comer con su madre que, avisada, le había preparado un reconfortante cocido para el día después.

Charlamos. En el bar no había más que un raro grupito de cinco que parecían salidos de una comida parroquial, muy modosos todos; whiskies de batalla con refresco y esa sensación de ver a un adolescente diciéndose a sí mismo "estoy tomándome una copa con el cura"

Mi amigo no tardó en emocionarse mientras miraba sus teléfonos en medio de la conversación. El chaval, a cada trago más tocado, nos contaba su fantástica noche. Le pregunté por su edad y me sentí viejo.

El tipo con pinta de cura alzó el brazo izquierdo para llamar mi atención e hizo un signo como indicando otra ronda.

Y entonces fue que mi amigo aprovechó para ir al water. Todavía estaba preparando las copas cuando le vi salir haciéndole un gesto al otro para que entrara. Y sonreí al tiro del Barceló.

No me dijo nada. Mejor. Salieron a fumar. Mi hermano llegó a darme el relevo. Le dejé la cuenta de los curillas en un papel. Cogí el abrigo, la bufanda, el gorro y el cigarrillo y salí afuera.

- Me voy
- Bueno, Kufisto, si no te veo que tengas una feliz noche.
- Claro, tío -Y nos abrazamos.
- ¡Joder, Kufisto, tío! -dijo el otro- ¡Hostia puta, eres un crack! ¡Te deseo lo mejor!
- Y yo a ti también. Nos vemos, tíos.

Crucé la avenida por los pasos de cebra, rodeé el edificio y un poco más allá me subí al coche.


"Joder. Qué cerca ha estado. A casa. No pares ni en el súper para comprar el guiso de mañana. Un arroz y fuera. Sacas tu pollo del congelador y apañas un arroz, eso es. Después de todo mañana no es día para un guiso. A casa, Kufisto. A casa ya"


- ¡Hola, pequeña!
- ¡Miau!


----------



## Lego. (23 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Sí, bastante jodido, pero menos da una piedra. También dependerá del idioma y de como hable la persona, como vocaliza, si habla rápido o más lento, la prosodia.
> 
> Disculpad el off topic.





Spoiler: un comentario sobre el offtopic de las transcripciones y traducciones



todo eso está a punto de cambiar.

BRUTAL


----------



## Sir Torpedo (23 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Argelia tiene algo que comentar al respecto?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Espero que no, quiero creer que un accidente industrial de toda la vida provocado por la legendaria falta de mantenimiento.


----------



## Harman (23 Dic 2022)

Las tropas rusas y bielorrusas siguen armonizándose en el campo de entrenamiento de Brest.

Los soldados de los países aliados están practicando tácticas conjuntas, tiro, formación en ingeniería y asistencia médica. También se está impartiendo formación en conducción campo a través de vehículos de combate.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alfonso29 (23 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Polonia:
> 
> Presenta proyecto de ley para abolir responsabilidad penal de ciudadanos alistados en Ucraina.
> 
> ...



en caso de guerra nuclear los polacos se llevarian el primer pepinazo con total seguridad


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

Es la cara que se te pone cuanto recuerdas que dijiste que Zelenski saldría huyendo y que lo de Ucrania duraría dos o tres días.


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Putin cada vez pinta menos.Es solo un titere de las oligarquias mafiosas y estas quieren seguir ganando pasta.
> 
> Lo apoyaron porque les prometeria la parte del pastel ucraniano,pero una vez que esto no va a suceder y encima les van bloquear las cuentas corrientes....c est fini.
> 
> A Putin lo veremos caerse desde una ventana o morir de un cancer fulminante en breve.Esta acojonado y la prueba es que ha suspendido todos sus actos publicos estas navidades.



veo que sigues fumando maria


----------



## Rain dog (23 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No es tanto "destruir occidente" como destruir la clase media y obrera de occidente.
> Sudamericanizar.
> Lucha de clases de toda la vida. Aunque esté pasada de moda es más real y despiadada que nunca.



No, no. Esto va mucho más allá. El dinero dejó de importar hace mucho. Los que montan todos estos saraos, ya controlan todo el dinero.

El dinero es la moneda del pobre. Es otra herramienta, para entretener a los que juegan en divisiones inferiores.


----------



## vil. (23 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Efectivamente. Así es. Muchos de ellos son compromisos a futuro.



Vendría a demostrar lo que muchos advertimos, que la OTAN es pura improvisación y va avanzando a golpe d momento, sin capacidad de ser previsores y ANTICIPARSE. 

Son pues 100k millones que se gastarán, PERO hoy es lo que creen, mañana ya veremos... 

UN DESASTRE.


----------



## vettonio (23 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Y nuestro Polaco favorito, el Sr. @Cosmopolita sigue sonriendo repitiendo como un Zombie que el enemigo es Rusia.



Zombi? Caliente, caliente.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Dic 2022)

*Sobre Churchill*

A diferencia de Zelensky que necesita ir disfrazado a Churchill no le hacia falta









Los secretos del primer año de gobierno de Churchill: por qué se convirtieron en best seller en tiempos de coronavirus


En 1940 el “inglés indomable” llegó al poder y logró, cuando Europa había caído ante Hitler y los EEUU todavía no participaban en la guerra, una resistencia contra todo pronóstico. “The Splendid and the Vile”, del best seller Erik Larson, cuenta el trasfondo de esa historia




www.infobae.com




…
Larson aseguró que no era una pose y contó una anécdota para probarlo. La primera vez que *Churchill visitó la Casa Blanca *acababa de salir de la ducha cuando escuchó que golpeaban a la puerta de su habitación. “¡Adelante!", invitó, y cuando *se asomó desnudo vio que Roosevelt entraba en su silla de ruedas*. “Pase, pase. Como ve, no tengo nada que ocultar”, le dijo, para salir del paso, y así mantuvo la reunión.
…


----------



## arriondas (23 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Vendría a demostrar lo que muchos advertimos, que la OTAN es pura improvisación y va avanzando a golpe d momento, sin capacidad de ser previsores y ANTICIPARSE.
> 
> Son pues 100k millones que se gastarán, PERO hoy es lo que creen, mañana ya veremos...
> 
> UN DESASTRE.



En el fondo sus acciones son mucho más chapuceras de lo que pensamos, casi todo lo hacen sobre la marcha. No hay planes magistrales ni nada que se le parezca, casi siempre andan improvisando y no pocas veces esperan que las cosas se pudran solas o se arreglen solas.


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Esperemos que sea cierto

Ojo!!!

Reventad a los putos ukros de una vez !!!

Las imágenes de satélite registran un aumento de la actividad de la Armada rusa en la región de Sebastopol. Un submarino del proyecto 636 "Varshavyanka" fue visto en el mar al amparo de un helicóptero y un buque de guerra. La situación es interpretada por algunas fuentes como la preparación para un ataque masivo de misiles de crucero, que involucrará al máximo número posible de portadores de estas armas.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## El-Mano (23 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Los típicos cañones antiaéreos Soviéticos ZSU-23-2 de 23 mm, material del que ya disponía Ucrania, más útiles contra blancos en tierra que contra aviones o misiles que vuelen rápido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Son los que veíamos en Siria montados en camiones y camionetas?


----------



## wireless1980 (23 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Vendría a demostrar lo que muchos advertimos, que la OTAN es pura improvisación y va avanzando a golpe d momento, sin capacidad de ser previsores y ANTICIPARSE.
> 
> Son pues 100k millones que se gastarán, PERO hoy es lo que creen, mañana ya veremos...
> 
> UN DESASTRE.



Es una estrategia. Si es un desastre o no depende del punto de vista y el objetivo de esa estrategia. 
Y no es la OTAN, es USA.


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

"Los fascistas rusos y los criminales de guerra demuelen el teatro dramático en Mariupol, donde se escondían los civiles ucranianos con niños". 

"Así es como los invasores rusos destruyen las huellas de sus crímenes de guerra, pero esto no los ayudará".


----------



## wireless1980 (23 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En el fondo sus acciones son mucho más chapuceras de lo que pensamos, casi todo lo hacen sobre la marcha. No hay planes magistrales ni nada que se le parezca, casi siempre andan improvisando y no pocas veces esperan que las cosas se pudran solas o se arreglen solas.



Casi siempre? Puedes poner ejemplos de casi siempre?
Me parece que repites mantras.


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Está muy bien lo de Wagner , pero dónde está el ejército ruso ?
Y los mobilizados ?


Los destacamentos de asalto de la PMC "Wagner" avanzan hacia los bastiones de la 57.ª Brigada Especializada de Fusileros en el pueblo de Podgorodnoye, en el noreste de Bakhmut, y aplastan al enemigo.

Los familiares de los combatientes de la 57ª Brigada de Fusileros Motorizados de Ucrania informan que trece combatientes (considere un escuadrón completo) no han sido contactados desde principios de diciembre.

Fueron atacados, posiblemente en cautiverio, no se ponen en contacto.

"Agujero negro de Bakhmut" sigue teniendo el "mejor".

orquesta w


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Kyiv está en un punto muerto: el ejército ucraniano está drenado de sangre y las existencias de municiones occidentales están agotadas - The New York Times.

Miles de soldados ucranianos muertos y el consumo de una gran cantidad de municiones, en particular proyectiles de artillería. De hecho, durante la mayor parte del año, Ucrania ha producido muchos más proyectiles de artillería en una semana de los que Estados Unidos puede producir en un mes.

Espero que en tal situación no extrañemos los utyrks y no los dejemos acumular BC. ¿Cómo fue con los acuerdos de Minsk?

A. Rudenko


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (23 Dic 2022)

mahoma


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

El 21 de diciembre de 2022, con motivo de la visita del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky a Washington, el Departamento de Defensa de EE. UU. anunció un nuevo paquete masivo de asistencia militar de EE. UU. a Ucrania por un monto récord hasta ahora de 1850 millones de dólares. La pieza central del nuevo paquete de ayuda fue el suministro a Ucrania de la primera batería del moderno sistema estadounidense de misiles antiaéreos de largo alcance Patriot, así como de kits de bombas aéreas guiadas JDAM. La cantidad total de ayuda militar estadounidense asignada oficialmente a Kyiv desde el inicio de la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania el 24 de febrero ahora supera los 21 200 millones de dólares, y la cantidad total de ayuda militar estadounidense a Ucrania desde 2014 ha alcanzado aproximadamente los 24 000 millones de dólares.

Una característica del nuevo paquete de ayuda militar es su división en dos partes. La primera parte es la asignación de $ 1 mil millones por órdenes del presidente de los EE. UU. en el marco de sus poderes administrativos (Presidencial Drawdown of Security Assistance - PDA) y es la asignación operativa de propiedad de la presencia del Departamento de Defensa de los EE. UU. Este ya es el paquete presidencial número 28 de asistencia militar a Ucrania a través del PDA desde agosto de 2021.

La segunda parte del paquete de $ 850 millones es una asignación específica de fondos presupuestarios de acuerdo con el programa Iniciativa de Asistencia de Seguridad de Ucrania (USAI) para la compra y producción de nuevas armas y equipos militares de la industria para su posterior transferencia a Ucrania. Como se puede juzgar, la parte principal del equipo militar encargado por la USAI llegará a Ucrania solo después de un tiempo considerable.









США предоставят Украине батарею зенитного ракетного комплекса Patriot


21 декабря 2022 года по случаю визита президента Украины Владимира Зеленского в Вашингтон министерство обороны США объявило о выделении нового масштабного пакета американской военной помощи Украине на рекордную до настоящего времени сумму 1,85 миллиарда долларов. Центральной частью нового пакета…




bmpd.livejournal.com


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Bombardeos nazis de Donestk.

Distrito de Kiev de Donetsk - bajo el fuego de los "graduados" ucranianos. Llegada de 15 misiles. Antes de eso, la artillería de 155 mm trabajaba en toda la ciudad durante el día. También se registran huelgas en Horlivka, Makeevka y Yasinovataya.

Gatito Yuri


----------



## Argentium (23 Dic 2022)

*El precio de la luz mañana baja a 34,36 euros/MWh : el segundo más bajo del mes en plena Nochebuena
Hace un año, el 24 de diciembre de 2021, el precio medio de la luz se situaba 311,02 euros/MWh.* De esta forma, la factura eléctrica registra mañana sábado el segundo precio más bajo del mes de diciembre.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Está muy bien lo de Wagner , pero dónde está el ejército ruso ?
> Y los mobilizados ?
> 
> 
> ...



En el frente sur y algunos despistados por Luhansk, no meten tropa ahí que aun están verdes.


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Resumen frontal el 23 de diciembre:

Hoy, muchos están discutiendo una posible ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, presumiblemente a lo largo de la línea Kovel-Sarny para atacar la dirección de Chernihiv y/o Rovno-Lutsk. No creo que realmente abramos un nuevo frente en este momento, especialmente porque las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también se han atrincherado notablemente allí, pero si nuestra agrupación es suficiente en número y armamento, esto sería apropiado.

En la RPD, nuestro ejército continúa expulsando al enemigo de las posiciones en el área de Pervomaisky y Vodyany. Están luchando en el este de Kleshcheevka, que está al suroeste de Artyomovsk. En esta dirección, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibieron refuerzos, feroces batallas en las afueras del este y sureste de la ciudad, en el lado sur, próximas batallas cerca de Opytny. En la LPR, los nuestros avanzan hacia Berestovoye, atacando en el área de Stelmakhovka y Novoselovsky. En otras áreas, la situación generalmente no ha cambiado.

Otro ataque terrorista. Presuntamente, dos miembros de los servicios de seguridad volaron por los aires en Melitopol cerca del Parque Gorki, ambos gravemente heridos.

Nuestro ataque con misiles contra algún objeto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kramatorsk, cuyo objeto aún no está claro. Hoy, por primera vez desde el 16 de diciembre, los portaaviones de calibre ingresan al Mar Negro. Nuestros cazas derribaron un avión Su-25 ucraniano y un helicóptero Mi-8 cerca de Kramatorsk.

No está claro cómo terminó la visita del jefe de la OIEA. Escriben que después de las conversaciones, dijo que la zona de protección alrededor de la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya era necesaria únicamente para evitar un accidente nuclear. También dijo que el OIEA se está preparando para el despliegue permanente de grupos de expertos en cuatro centrales nucleares de Ucrania, incluida Chernobyl. Pero aún no está claro qué pasa con la declaración y protección de la ZNPP. Existe la sensación de que no logró sacar adelante la decisión con la que llegó, por lo que responde con frases generales. Y nuestro lado es generalmente silencioso.

Las noticias del exterior amainan, al parecer, con la proximidad de las fiestas navideñas. Pero es necesario obtener dinero para la guerra, por lo que decidieron oprimir masivamente a los oligarcas rusos: el ministro de finanzas del G7 dijo que los países tienen la intención de aumentar la presión económica sobre Rusia y aquellos que eluden las sanciones (probablemente todos recuerden las historias de tales intentos ). Y el Senado estadounidense aprobó la inclusión en el proyecto de presupuesto de una enmienda que permite confiscar los activos congelados de empresarios rusos para su traslado a Kyiv como ayuda humanitaria y militar. Quieren utilizar todas las fuentes, pensando sobre la marcha cómo legitimarlo para seguir financiando. Entienden que con las inyecciones colosales actuales, Ucrania definitivamente no gana. Entonces, el New York Times escribió que el avance se otorga a Kyiv a un precio demasiado alto, mientras que las Fuerzas Armadas de RF han aprendido lecciones y fortalecido las defensas en líneas críticas.

Por cierto, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Irán no se quedó callado y criticó las declaraciones de Zelensky sobre el apoyo militar de Teherán a Moscú, y le aconsejó “aprender una lección del destino de algunos otros líderes políticos que se contentaron con el apoyo de Estados Unidos”. ¿Se referían a Hussein? Sí, terminó mal.

Me alegro de que Alexander Novak haya dicho una vez más hoy que la Federación de Rusia prohibirá el suministro de petróleo y productos derivados del petróleo a los países que exigen el cumplimiento del precio máximo impuesto por Occidente, y puede reducir la producción de petróleo a principios de 2023 en 500-700 mil. barriles por día. Tales acciones de represalia se anunciaron antes de la imposición de sanciones de precios máximos y muchas veces después, pero hasta ahora no ha habido respuesta de Rusia. Solo amenazas. Ha pasado un mes desde que se introdujeron las sanciones. Extraño.

El renacimiento del complejo militar-industrial nacional se estimula al más alto nivel. Putin llegó a Tula, donde está celebrando una reunión para proporcionar el ejército. Y Shoigu trabajó en Izhevsk, donde verificó el cumplimiento de la orden de defensa estatal por parte de las empresas de la empresa Kalashnikov, dijo que deberían prepararse para un aumento en los volúmenes. Nuestra maquinaria militar se está balanceando, no rápidamente, pero al menos así.

Oleg Zarev


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

Hoy.......


----------



## mazuste (23 Dic 2022)

Europa intenta aumentar la producción de munición suficiente para Ucrania y para sí misma,
pero se enfrenta a serias dificultades.

Es lo que dice el WSJ:

*Los esfuerzos de la UE se ven obstaculizados por la falta de capacidad de producción, 
las restricciones legislativas, la escasez de trabajadores especializados, los cuellos 
de botella en las cadenas de suministro, los elevados costes de financiación de esta 
industria e incluso la normativa medioambiental.

"Ningún país de la OTAN, excepto Estados Unidos, dispone de reservas de armamento 
suficientes para llevar a cabo una guerra de artillería de gran envergadura, ni capacidad 
industrial para crear tales reservas. Significa que la OTAN no podrá defender su territorio 
de adversarios importantes si es atacada ahora", afirma un antiguo alto funcionario
del Ministerio de Defensa alemán, Niko Lange...



https://www.wsj.com/article


...*


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Prensa rusa hasta los C. De la cúpula del Kremlin.


Fyodor Voitolovsky dijo en una entrevista en Primakov Readings: "Creo que los acuerdos de Minsk no fueron un error y, si todas las partes interesadas lo hubieran deseado, podrían haberse implementado". Permítanme recordarles con una frase cuál es la esencia de los acuerdos de Minsk: hacer retroceder al Donbass a Ucrania para que no parezca una traición al Donbass, sino una maniobra inteligente. Фёдор Войтоловский: "Сейчас не идет война, ведущая к слому мироустройства"

Según Voitolovsky, el acuerdo para drenar el Donbass no se llevó a cabo porque nadie apoyó a Rusia en su deseo de deshacerse del problema del Donbass utilizando el método de Minsk. Resulta que por el hecho de que el Donbass ahora está anexado a Rusia, debemos agradecer no a Rusia, sino a Occidente y Ucrania, que no apoyaron el acuerdo de Minsk, y es por eso que ahora tenemos que luchar. ¿Cuántos miembros del Consejo de Política de Defensa todavía piensan de esa manera?

O tal vez, señores, arrepentimientos por el fallecido inoportuno Minsk, ¿estamos luchando por ustedes???? Si no te hubieras soplado en los oídos una vez que Minsk es nuestro todo, habríamos hecho todo sin sangre y destrucción en el decimocuarto año, y no habríamos permitido que Ucrania, como dijo Merkel, se preparara para la guerra con Rusia. ? ¿Cómo se puede seguir viviendo en dos dimensiones? ¿Aprobar públicamente el nuevo paradigma, cuando Rusia parece haber salido a salvar el Donbass, y al mismo tiempo quejarse de que no fue posible deshacerse de esta maleta sin asa? ¿O alguien todavía se hace ilusiones hoy en día de que al devolver el Donbass a Ucrania, Rusia podría controlar algo allí, y en un año el Donbass no estaría limpio del principio prorruso? Despierten ya, liberales ocultos que no se atreven a criticar abiertamente las acciones de las autoridades, pero en secreto suspiran por los viejos tiempos: son ustedes los culpables de lo que está sucediendo ahora.

Alejandro Jodakovski


----------



## Argentium (23 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Bombardeos nazis de Donestk.
> 
> Distrito de Kiev de Donetsk - bajo el fuego de los "graduados" ucranianos. Llegada de 15 misiles. Antes de eso, la artillería de 155 mm trabajaba en toda la ciudad durante el día. También se registran huelgas en Horlivka, Makeevka y Yasinovataya.
> 
> Gatito Yuri



Es inaudito, luego de 10 meses no logran neutralizar las baterías desde donde proceden los disparos, es una vergüenza que el ejército ruso no sea capaz de algo tan elemental, patético. Hoy el Kremlin anunció que Putin cancelaba todas sus participaciones públicas hasta nuevo aviso, temor a los abucheos? El ritmo del hilo ha caído de forma muy notable, parece que el olor a podrido ya lo está percibiendo mucha más gente que usted y yo compañero @crocodile .


----------



## El_Suave (23 Dic 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> No, no. Esto va mucho más allá. El dinero dejó de importar hace mucho. Los que montan todos estos saraos, ya controlan todo el dinero.
> 
> El dinero es la moneda del pobre. Es otra herramienta, para entretener a los que juegan en divisiones inferiores.



Bien visto.


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Es inaudito, luego de 10 meses no logran neutralizar las baterías desde donde proceden los disparos, es una vergüenza que el ejército ruso no sea capaz de algo tan elemental, patético. Hoy el Kremlin anunció que Putin cancelaba todas sus participaciones públicas hasta nuevo aviso, temor a los abucheos? El ritmo del hilo ha caído de forma muy notable, parece que el olor a podrido ya lo está percibiendo mucha más gente que usted y yo compañero @crocodile .



Pero es que lo más grave es que ni siquiera intentan echar a los ukros para atrás y evitar esos bombardeos constantes, quitando algún ataque limitado para aparentar.
Huele muy mal esto y otras cosas que no entran en la cabeza si no son cosas inconfesables que solo saben Putiniano y la cupula.


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

El hijoPutin supo a las pocas semanas en el gran fiasco que se había convertido su operación criminal especial. Todo lo demás, hasta hoy, es su huida hacia delante. 

Necesita obtener algo de esto que pueda tapar la boca al pueblo ruso y, lo más importante para él, que le salve el culo.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Dic 2022)

Ridiculo:
Si hay que creer en los libros de historia de Ucrania (y si no los crees, odias la libertad), en el siglo VI a.C. los persas sufrieron una aplastante derrota a manos de... ucraniano-arios. Quienes fundaron la ciudad de "Aryangrad".


Ugledar: La gente no quiere evacuar con los ucranianos y sus ayudantes extranjeros. … Se quedan y esperan a los rusos.


Hungarian Prime Minister Orban: We will not promote Ukraine's participation in any international integration and conclude any significant bilateral agreements with it until discrimination against Hungarians stops.


Tienes que estar jodidamente bromeando...
Abbott: "Texas lidera a todos los estados del país en el despliegue de nuestra Guardia Nacional en regiones de todo el mundo, por lo que miles de nuestra Guardia Nacional están en otros países en este momento".




crocodile dijo:


> Prensa rusa hasta los C. De la cúpula del Kremlin.



pero que cojones de liberaloides traidores pones en este hilo ???

Rossiya, Ukraina i Belarus est' i budet Svyataya Rus'


----------



## Argentium (23 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Europa intenta aumentar la producción de munición suficiente para Ucrania y para sí misma,
> pero se enfrenta a serias dificultades.
> 
> Es lo que dice el WSJ:
> ...



Como para poner en antecedentes, sabe usted cuántos países están en condiciones de producir municiones en cualquier paisucho del mundo? Paises bajo la influencia de los Estados Unidos o la Unión Europea, le digo uno, la Argentina, que por ejemplo envío proyectiles y cañones de 155 mm a Croacia en la guerra de los Balcanes, y con bloqueo a la venta de armas y todo, por intermediación (órdenes mejor dicho) de los EEUU, sumele Brasil, Chile, Filipinas, etc., etc., con todo respeto, la realidad nos está explotando en la cara, ésta noticia del WSJ es una bobada gigantesca, saludos.


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

Si se prohibiera la entrada a todo ciudadano ruso en cualquier país la guerra terminaba en un mes. 

Irían a por el hijoPutin los propios rusos.


----------



## alfonbass (23 Dic 2022)

Hosti


Rain dog dijo:


> No, no. Esto va mucho más allá. El dinero dejó de importar hace mucho. Los que montan todos estos saraos, ya controlan todo el dinero.
> 
> El dinero es la moneda del pobre. Es otra herramienta, para entretener a los que juegan en divisiones inferiores.



dame tu dinero, como “no importa”….

me encantáis los magufos, siempre con mensajes que no significan nada y percepciones sacadas directamente de las gónadas


----------



## mazuste (23 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Es inaudito, luego de 10 meses no logran neutralizar las baterías desde donde proceden los disparos, es una vergüenza que el ejército ruso no sea capaz de algo tan elemental, patético. Hoy el Kremlin anunció que Putin cancelaba todas sus participaciones públicas hasta nuevo aviso, temor a los abucheos? El ritmo del hilo ha caído de forma muy notable, parece que el olor a podrido ya lo está percibiendo mucha más gente que usted y yo compañero @crocodile .



Seguro que usted tiene la clave para neutralizar todos los lanzadores móviles ucranianos,,,
Que alguien le pase la dirección del Estado mayor de Rusia en Moscú. Apreciarán su aporte.

Mientras tanto, nos podría poner en antecedentes y darnos un magisterio al respecto...


----------



## pepetemete (23 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Es inaudito, luego de 10 meses no logran neutralizar las baterías desde donde proceden los disparos, es una vergüenza que el ejército ruso no sea capaz de algo tan elemental, patético. Hoy el Kremlin anunció que Putin cancelaba todas sus participaciones públicas hasta nuevo aviso, temor a los abucheos? El ritmo del hilo ha caído de forma muy notable, parece que el olor a podrido ya lo está percibiendo mucha más gente que usted y yo compañero @crocodile .



Pues tienes razón, y yo me hago la misma pregunta.
A ver si algún experto tiene la respuesta.


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

Si para detener esa infame INVASION todos viéramos bien aceptar las exigencias del hijoPutin, para Semana Santa estaríamos viendo al ejército ruso desfilar por la Gran Vía de Madrid.


----------



## pepetemete (23 Dic 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> No, no. Esto va mucho más allá. El dinero dejó de importar hace mucho. Los que montan todos estos saraos, ya controlan todo el dinero.
> 
> El dinero es la moneda del pobre. Es otra herramienta, para entretener a los que juegan en divisiones inferiores.



El dinero es simplemente una herramienta de gestión de recursos.

Los que imprimen tienen acceso a todos los recursos, y con el dinero limitan a lo que el remero medio, según su status puede acceder o no.


----------



## pepinox (23 Dic 2022)

O Putin empieza a fusilar generales, o esto tiene mala pinta.

Stalin sí que sabía gestionar estos asuntos de Estado.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Dic 2022)

Iros preparando para mas guano
Ukrania es solo el aperitivo







Imágenes POV de un equipo de mortero móvil ucraniano siendo alcanzado. Incluso permanecer en movimiento no siempre es garantía de seguridad.



La caída de la producción real en Ucrania en el cuarto trimestre es en promedio del 70%"
"La disminución de la economía superará el 50%, anunció recientemente el Primer Ministro Shmygai". - Oficina Presidencial de Ucrania



De repente, todo el mundo está buscando alternativas al dólar estadounidense
King Dollar se enfrenta a una revuelta.-Bloomberg


----------



## arriondas (23 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Casi siempre? Puedes poner ejemplos de casi siempre?
> Me parece que repites mantras.



No estaba hablando contigo. Y el de los mantras no soy precisamente yo.

Ejemplos hay de sobra, basta con buscar por internet y leer libros de Historia.


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

Bombardeo del centro de Donestk en estos momentos.


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

"Estoy en mi oficina. Seguimos trabajando por la victoria", informó el líder ucraniano, en un mensaje emitido a través de su cuenta en Telegram y reproducido por el portal Ukrinform, recoge Efe. 

Pero no se había exiliado en USA?........ Putinianos y prorusos en general que mala suerte tenéis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

El Pentágono va a entrenar a los ucranianos para usar los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot en su territorio: Estados Unidos está preparando a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para la inevitable escalada del conflicto.

Estados Unidos, después de 10 meses de NMD, aún puede decidir entrenar soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en su territorio continental. Por lo tanto, los funcionarios estadounidenses informaron que Washington está considerando la opción de entrenar a los cálculos ucranianos de los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot para los complejos ya entregados a la plaza.

Al mismo tiempo, dado que el Pentágono ya ha confirmado el suministro de sistemas de defensa aérea, en cualquier caso se llevará a cabo la capacitación de los ucranianos en su uso, ya que definitivamente no se enviarán estadounidenses a Ucrania. Sin embargo, a los estadounidenses les llevará mucho tiempo entrenar a los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: en unos pocos meses planean entrenar solo a 90 artilleros antiaéreos. Es decir, no vale la pena esperar la aparición de sistemas de defensa aérea estadounidenses en funcionamiento en Ucrania en las próximas semanas.

Sin embargo, Estados Unidos no solo está jugando por mucho tiempo nuevamente. Ellos, como todos los demás, entienden la inevitabilidad de la próxima escalada que, al mismo tiempo, no terminará con el conflicto, sino que solo se convertirá en su nueva ronda. Sin embargo, el entrenamiento de artilleros antiaéreos ucranianos en sí mismo crea un precedente del que pueden fluir muchas cosas, hasta el entrenamiento de otros expertos militares para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en los Estados Unidos.

Por lo tanto, los estadounidenses pueden llegar a entrenar especialistas en su territorio para usarlos en el F-16 o el APU Abrams. Sí, el suministro de tales armas también es real, aunque depende completamente de la situación en el campo de batalla. Lo único que Estados Unidos definitivamente no suministrará a Ucrania son armas modernas con sistemas que, según Washington, no deberían caer en manos de Rusia.

IA Readovka


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## ZHU DE (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (23 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Seguro que usted tiene la clave para neutralizar todos los lanzadores móviles ucranianos,,,
> Que alguien le pase la dirección del Estado mayor de Rusia en Moscú. Apreciarán su aporte.
> 
> Mientras tanto, nos podría poner en antecedentes y darnos un magisterio al respecto...



Sinceramente ni puta gracia, 500 satélites, drones y no pueden establecer el cuadrante desde donde disparan luego de 10 meses? , eso se hace hasta con triangulaciones, como antaño, porque si el ejército ruso no es capaz de eso, de neutralizar baterías de fuego de un ejército de uno de los países más pobres de Europa, están como están, perdiendo la guerra adrede, esto constituye un crimen contra el pueblo ruso, una traición, por algo se esconde Putin, nada es casualidad, la situación cada día es más evidente, aunque no nos guste.


----------



## Mabuse (23 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *El precio de la luz mañana baja a 34,36 euros/MWh : el segundo más bajo del mes en plena Nochebuena
> Hace un año, el 24 de diciembre de 2021, el precio medio de la luz se situaba 311,02 euros/MWh.* De esta forma, la factura eléctrica registra mañana sábado el segundo precio más bajo del mes de diciembre.



La mano invisible, o algo así.


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

Que el nhijoPutin está cada día peor, ya lo sabíamos, pero que el Vodka le hiciera decir " GUERRA" y no "OPERACION ESPECIAL". Creo que a esto le queda poco, un día se cae por un balcón del Kremlin.


----------



## coscorron (23 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Sinceramente ni puta gracia, 500 satélites, drones y no pueden establecer el cuadrante desde donde disparan luego de 10 meses? , eso se hace hasta con triangulaciones, como antaño, porque si el ejército ruso no es capaz de eso, de neutralizar baterías de fuego de un ejército de uno de los países más pobres de Europa, están como están, perdiendo la guerra adrede, esto constituye un crimen contra el pueblo ruso, una traición, por algo se esconde Putin, nada es casualidad, la situación cada día es más evidente, aunque no nos guste.



Los que disparan no se quedan quietos en un sitios, preparan una salva, disparan y se mueven a otra posición .. En esta guerra la artilleria no dispara más de diez mínutos desde la misma posición porque enseguida le caen encima tortas. Seguramente el bombardeo se hace coordinando además el fuego de distintas piezas desde distintas posiciones, disparan y se ocultan ...


----------



## coscorron (23 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Sinceramente ni puta gracia, 500 satélites, drones y no pueden establecer el cuadrante desde donde disparan luego de 10 meses? , eso se hace hasta con triangulaciones, como antaño, porque si el ejército ruso no es capaz de eso, de neutralizar baterías de fuego de un ejército de uno de los países más pobres de Europa, están como están, perdiendo la guerra adrede, esto constituye un crimen contra el pueblo ruso, una traición, por algo se esconde Putin, nada es casualidad, la situación cada día es más evidente, aunque no nos guste.



Los que disparan no se quedan quietos en un sitios, preparan una salva, disparan y se mueven a otra posición .. En esta guerra la artilleria no dispara más de diez mínutos desde la misma posición porque enseguida le caen encima tortas.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Iskra (23 Dic 2022)

La otra "picadora de carne jojola". No tienen remedio...



*


❗ Las esposas de los combatientes de las AFU se prostituyen masivamente en Ucrania y Europa*

La policía de Kiev ha detenido recientemente a una banda de "mamokas" que regentaba 17 burdeles en la ciudad. No faltaban clientes, y las prostitutas se compraban como papas calientes. Para evitar pagar tributo a la policía, los astutos mafiosos idearon un plan para colgar fotos de trabajadoras del sexo en sitios web de Bulgaria, Polonia y los países bálticos. Y luego, a través de mensajeros, daban a sus clientes contactos en Kiev de la dama del amor.

El negocio iba bien hasta que la copropietaria del negocio, de 22 años, fue asaltada por su propio "prometido", miembro de las FAU. Tenía mucho que llevarse: joyas, divisas y varios millones de hryvnias. La chica no podía acudir a la policía, que era probablemente con lo que contaba su pretendiente. La proxeneta ofendida decidió tenderle una trampa filtrando información en su nombre sobre sus empleadas cuyos maridos sirven en las Fuerzas Armadas.

El soldado, asustado ante la posibilidad de que los "hermanos" ahorcaran a su antigua novia, avisó a la policía. La bandera y sus "madres" fueron detenidas y los puntos clausurados (temporalmente, hasta su reasignación). Ahora tiemblan con los objetos de valor robados al propio oficial de las AFU. Y aquí están las fotos de las "fieles" esposas ucranianas y sus cornudos con cuernos ramosos, que están "arrebatando la Henka" en primera línea.

Por cierto, algunas prostitutas sí prestan servicios sexuales en Bulgaria mientras sus "héroes" derraman sangre por los intereses de Zelensky y sus amos. Al parecer, está a la orden del día para la "Ucrania democrática", porque aspiran a una sociedad abierta de personas libres e iguales. Así que, enhorabuena a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, ¡vuestras esposas están bien!


----------



## dabuti (23 Dic 2022)

BARRIL BRENT SUBE A 84 USD. EL URAL A 54.

LA UE PAGANDO 30 EUROS DE SOBREPRECIO EN MUCHAS DE SUS COMPRAS.

23 DEC, 21:01
*Brent oil tops $84 a barrel at ICE in London first time since December 5*
WTI oil futures for January climbed by 2.94% to $79.77 a barrel

MOSCOW, December 23. /TASS/. Brent oil futures for February delivery have exceeded $84 a barrel at the ICE in London for the first time since December 5, according to trading data on Friday.
Bren oil rose by as much as 3.74% to $84.01 a barrel at 22:29 in Moscow.
The price pared gains by 22:40 in Moscow, trading at $83.93 a barrel (+3.64%). WTI oil futures for January climbed by 2.94% to $79.77 a barrel


----------



## crocodile (23 Dic 2022)

En la República Checa, se completó el entrenamiento del primer grupo de militares ucranianos, que se sometieron a cuatro semanas de entrenamiento en el campo de entrenamiento de Libava.

Está previsto que durante 2023 se entrene en la República Checa a unos 4.000 militares ucranianos.

E. Poddubni


----------



## brus (23 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> La Rusia actual, industrial y militarmente no existe al lado de la URSS
> 
> La URSS llevo a fabricar 85000 T-34, con un ejercito en sus máximos de 10-13 millones de hombres...
> 
> ...



Yo pienso muy similar. Nos olvidamos de los precedentes y el tamaño de los contendientes, la OTAN es militarmente muy superior a Rusia, lo único que les salvaguarda es el poder atómico pero el precedente que tenemos realmente es que quien aguanta contra la OTAN GANA SIEMPRE, lo han hecho en Afganistán hace dos días y eso está en mente de todos. El cambio de gobierno es indiferente en USA, Rusia tiene que aguantar hasta que la OTAN vaya a por China. Si tiene que estar 10 o 15 años de guerra tendrá que estar pero ganará si no se rinde aunque la intensidad del conflicto varíe, como pasó en afganistán.


----------



## rejon (23 Dic 2022)

Esta INVASION hará que Ucrania deteste todo lo ruso, desde el idioma a la religión. ....el hijoPutín ha conseguido en menos de un año, la DESRUSIFICACIÓN de Ucrania. 

Menudo artista.


----------



## Iskra (23 Dic 2022)

Excerpta de la rueda informativa ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, Moscú, 22 de diciembre de 2022







www.mid.ru




*Crisis en Ucrania*​
Ahora, en pleno proceso de encuestas y estudios en el Internet, todos se apresuraron a buscar la palabra del año. Cada uno tiene su percepción, actitud y metodología. Cuando se habla de lo que va sucediendo en torno a Ucrania, la operación militar especial y la crisis ucraniana de muchos años, entonces, se trata no de la palabra del año, sino una de las últimas décadas. La determinaría como una “prueba” de fuerza, humanidad, decencia, fortaleza del espíritu y sinceridad en el amor de las realidades geopolíticas y nuestro mundo. Todos pasamos esta prueba. Es una prueba global. No se puede haber ningunas cuestiones al respecto.

Rusia y las regiones nuevas de nuestro país se someten a esta prueba. A pesar de los bombardeos de artillería y misiles periódicos de los neonazis ucranianos, sus provocaciones y subversiones en los territorios de la RPD, RPL, las provincias de Zaporiyia y Jersón, se está estableciendo la vida pacífica. Los dirigentes rusos han mencionado muchas veces que se hará todo para eso. Creo que nuestras regiones (incluida Moscú, aunque en este caso no hay que hacer caso de otros y compararla) hacen todo para mostrar al pueblo de Donbás y nuestras cuatro regiones nuevas que estamos juntos y no abandonamos a los nuestros, que ayudamos y soportamos uno a otro. Entrando en esta realidad nueva, vamos a observar los mismos principios.

En el marco de la asistencia tipo patrocinio, los especialistas de otros sujetos de la Federación de Rusia ya han reparado y restaurado casi 1.500 casas residenciales, instalaciones de servicios municipales, entidades educativas y médicas, en torno a 500 kilómetros de carreteras. Las 24 horas del día, más de 60 mil personas de todo el país trabajan en las obras de construcción.

Eso genera no simplemente irritación, sino odio por parte de la gente que tuvo otros planes para Donbás. Lo han mencionado directamente. Recuerden la declaración del Presidente de Ucrania Poroshenko. Dijo, apelando a la comunidad internacional, que irían a estudiar, desarrollarse y construir allí (bajo el régimen kievita). Y “estos” en Donbás (lo dijo mucho antes de 2022) estarían sentados en los sótanos. Por eso, cuando la gente fue tomada a la luz del día y recibió la esperanza, fe, obtuvieron esos símbolos de nuevo. Eso genera tal odio e ira, no una ira noble, sino furia de los que han preparado absolutamente otro futuro para ellos. Pero será cómo queremos nosotros. Las regiones serán restablecidas. La gente ya entiende que será justamente así.

Un acontecimiento cultural verdaderamente importante para la RPL fue la llegada de los artistas del Teatro Académico Estatal Yevguéni Vajtángov. Dieron su espectáculo en la escena del Teatro Dramático Ruso de Lugansk.

Ahora los periodistas rusos y extranjeros preguntan cuál es nuestra actitud hacia los artistas y cantantes que se van. Siempre les pregunto ¿adónde? Todos tienen “direcciones de registro” diferentes. Algunos encuentran una patria nueva porque pueden tener muchas patrias, no debido a las circunstancias de vida, sino una simple maldad. Muchos artistas se van de verdad, pero van para dar conciertos a las regiones nuevas a las personas que sufrieron casi 10 años, que fueron hechos creer que no podrían tener un futuro, porque fueron las personas de segunda categoría y nadie les ayudaría nunca. Todos los artistas son diferentes, y sus almas son diversas también. Cuando dicen que se van, no piensen que se dirigen a encontrar sus segundos, terceros, cuartos, quintos “tierras prometidas”. No es la verdad. Ahora muchos van bajo el fuego enemigo, a pesar de que es efectivamente peligroso allí. Se han preservado las tradiciones y valores que nos han enseñado las generaciones anteriores. Sí, había varias cosas en nuestra historia, pero es el sentido de los valores, cuando se selecciona lo mejor y se preserva para las generaciones futuras.

La normalización de la situación en los territorios liberados cuyos habitantes decidieron unirse a Rusia, provoca odio y furia del régimen kievita que, en ataques de ira, da órdenes criminales de asestar golpes contra la población civil de las nuevas entidades rusas. Para el régimen kievita siguen “los suyos” solo en las palabras. Es que “los” consideran los ciudadanos de Ucrania que se ven atacados.

La formulación de la pregunta es curiosa. Ni siquiera los fascistas pudieron pensar en exterminar los suyos así. Están bajo fuego los barrios residenciales, escuelas, guarderías, entidades médicas, tiendas y mercados.

Los pasados 18 y 19 de diciembre, las FF.AA. ucranianas, usando las armas de la OTAN, realizaron un bombardeo masivo de casi todos los barrios de Donetsk. El apogeo de la barbaridad fue el ataque contra el hospital más grande de la república, hospital Mijaíl Kalinin. Fue un tiro de precisión. Un impacto directo destruyó varios de sus edificios. Se sabe sobre dos personas muertas y numerosas heridas.

*Caso de los Skripal*​
Otro ejemplo fantástico del incumplimiento y violación del Derecho Internacional, es el caso de los Skripal.

El tema del incidente en Salisbury sigue en la agenda de contactos con Londres. ¿Se puede utilizar la palabra «incidente»? Tal vez sea un misterio. El caso sigue sin resolverse. ¿Qué pasó allí con agujas, estanques, gatos, bancos, patos (también patos estaban involucrados), policías, etc. a su alrededor?

Las autoridades del Reino Unido utilizaron lo ocurrido para complicar deliberadamente nuestras relaciones bilaterales. Esto resultó en que Londres empezó a presionar a otras capitales del mundo para que expulsaran a diplomáticos rusos, cortaran los contactos, etc.

Quisiera recordar que la parte británica se negó a cooperar de modo alguno con las autoridades competentes rusas para investigar el incidente en el que resultaron afectados nuestros compatriotas Serguéi y Yulia Skripal. Al mismo tiempo, los británicos ignoran persistentemente las numerosas solicitudes de la parte rusa, exigiéndoles que proporcionen información exhaustiva sobre lo ocurrido y organicen el acceso consular a los rusos.

*No solo no responden a las preguntas de la parte rusa, sino también a las de sus periodistas. *A las preguntas muy sencillas. ¿Dónde están los Skripal? ¿Qué les pasa? ¿Qué pasó? ¿Cuál es el resultado de la investigación? ¿Alguien ha sido castigado? ¿A quiénes responsabilizaron, con excepción de aquellos dos hombres, a quienes se les atribuyeron todos los males de este mundo?

A pesar del aparente desprecio de Londres por sus obligaciones en el marco del Derecho Internacional, incluida la Convención Consular bilateral de 1965, seguimos insistiendo en que se realice una investigación profesional, objetiva e imparcial del incidente en el que (como se nos dijo a nosotros y al mundo) resultaron afectados los rusos. Procuraremos que se aclare su destino.

También vemos intentos de las autoridades británicas de utilizar el caso de los Skripal en el marco de una campaña de propaganda antirrusa más amplia que los británicos, junto con sus aliados occidentales, están llevando a cabo en foros internacionales, incluida la OPAQ.

Al mismo tiempo, se puede afirmar con certeza que las aparentes incoherencias en la investigación de Scotland Yard, las dudosas pruebas y la presión descarada sobre los socios extranjeros han impedido que Londres implemente sus planes para construir una amplia coalición antirrusa a base del «incidente en Salisbury».

Como antes, estamos decididos a descubrir la verdad. Seguiremos exigiendo que las autoridades del Reino Unido nos proporcionen la información exhaustiva oficial sobre lo ocurrido (al menos alguna información). Es como si se hubiera cerrado un «grifo». Es que antes no ha pasado un día sin que un tabloide presente en su portada otro titular sensacional con fotos: «alguien» ha oído algo, algunas fuentes, representantes no nombrados de estructuras secretas. ¿Qué clase de lógica horrible es esta?

Nos esforzaremos por conseguir acceso a nuestros ciudadanos. La respuesta a la pregunta dónde están los Skripal y qué les pasó, interesa a muchos. Debe ser recibida.


*Declaraciones del Secretario General de la ONU, António Guterres, sobre el tema de Ucrania*

En cuanto a la declaración del Secretario General de la ONU sobre la falta de oportunidades para entablar negociaciones de paz con Kiev en un futuro próximo, suponemos que la actitud de António Guterres al respecto no puede servir de punto de referencia. Hasta ahora, ni él ni sus subordinados han adoptado una posición realista e imparcial. Por consiguiente, estas declaraciones no pueden servir como referencia para nada. La Secretaría de la ONU tiene muchos propósitos, objetivos y responsabilidades funcionales que deben abordarse. Pero con respecto a ellos, escuchamos excusas, vemos falta de atención o deseo de abordarlos. En cambio, cuando todo esto está fuera de su ámbito de competencia o conocimiento, se sacan unas conclusiones de escala cósmica.

No sabemos si se ha tenido en cuenta el hecho de que los funcionarios rusos nunca han rechazado de forma agresiva el proceso de negociaciones o se han negado a negociar. ¿Sabe la Secretaría de la ONU que fue el régimen de Kiev el que puso fin a estas negociaciones el pasado abril? Nos gustaría aclarar si saben que Vladímir Zelenski no solo pone condiciones a todas luces imposibles de satisfacer para llevar a cabo las negociaciones, sino que el pasado octubre impuso una prohibición oficial de cualquier negociación con Rusia. ¿Qué tiene que ver esto con nosotros? Si los representantes de la ONU quieren hablar de negociaciones, quizá deberían empezar con esto.

Después de que desde el pasado marzo, la Asamblea General de la ONU, durante su 11º período extraordinario de sesiones de emergencia, adoptó una serie de resoluciones no consensuadas condenando a Rusia, es poco probable que la Secretaría de la ONU pueda dar una evaluación completamente imparcial. Las afirmaciones de que la Secretaría está obligada a atenerse a tales decisiones de los Estados miembros, de hecho, privan al Secretario General de la oportunidad de actuar como un intermediario imparcial.

Al mismo tiempo, sabemos que la Asamblea General tiene muchas decisiones no consensuadas sobre otras cuestiones candentes en las que los Estados miembros tienen posiciones diametralmente opuestas. Esto no impide que los funcionarios de la ONU adopten un enfoque equidistante, hagan comentarios de manera equilibrada, con prudencia y sin prejuicios, sin agravar la situación. Nos gustaría que esta práctica se extienda a los comentarios sobre Ucrania.



_Respuestas a algunas preguntas:_

*Pregunta: The Washington Post escribió que, según sus fuentes, Rusia no había estado involucrada en las explosiones en los gasoductos Nord Stream. ¿Considera usted que es un reconocimiento indirecto de que los países occidentales estuvieron involucrados en estas explosiones?

Respuesta: *No voy a jugar en este" juego". Existe y debe existir una postura oficial de los países. En lo que se refiere a las relaciones entre Estados, deben basarse en el Derecho Internacional, es decir, en los resultados de las investigaciones. Dejemos las filtraciones, referencias a fuentes anónimas, informes analíticos basados en datos no verificados.

Hoy he dicho mucho sobre los Skripal. Hicimos preguntas a que no recibimos respuestas.

El caso está investigándose. Esta investigación es de carácter internacional y debe estar de conformidad con el Derecho Internacional. Los países deben interaccionar al respecto. Los políticos de esos países que ejercen el poder en nombre de sus pueblos pueden y deben hacer declaraciones. No deben actuar de otra manera, cuando publican en los medios algunas denuncias, "filtraciones", información anónima y de tal manera intentan formar una percepción de la realidad.

Estamos a favor de la actitud mencionada: investigación, hechos, estudio, análisis, conclusión y luego declaraciones oficiales. Posteriormente se podrá pasar a las "filtraciones". Si la situación en los países occidentales se desarrolla como ahora, no quedará nada más que "filtraciones". En general, tendrán miedo de manifestar su punto de vista y postura.

En cuanto al propio incidente, Rusia denunció los actos terroristas contra los gasoductos Nord Stream 1 y Nord Stream 2. Son elementos de una infraestructura energética transfronteriza vitalmente importante. Desde el principio, rechazamos las especulaciones sobre el "involucramiento" de nuestro país en las explosiones que empezaron a propagarse en Occidente. Centro la atención en que Rusia lo construyó todo esto intensamente, lo desarrolló. Además, superó mucha resistencia probando que fueron necesarios. Y no lo hizo solo en palabras. Participamos enérgicamente con nuestras finanzas, nuestros diseños, inversiones. Los inversores no fueron solo de Rusia, sino también de países occidentales. Este espacio acuático del mar Báltico está en el área de responsabilidad de los países que tienen un enfoque común, el "Occidente colectivo". Es su área de responsabilidad, un lugar "lleno" de todo el equipo de inteligencia militar de estos países, inclusive de la OTAN. ¿Qué tenemos que ver nosotros con eso? A través de "filtraciones", intentan imponerlo a la opinión pública también.

En vista de los volúmenes de exportación del gas transportado por el Nord Stream 1 y los fondos invertidos en la construcción del Nord Stream 2, está claro que nuestro país, en particular la compañía rusa Gazprom, es la parte afectada.

En su tiempo nosotros hicimos un análisis de las declaraciones y acciones que podrían haber inspirado este ataque terrorista. Puedo recordarlo. El Departamento de Estado de EEUU, Victoria Nuland, quien dijo que este proyecto no se haría realidad. Después de ella, el Presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, repitió lo mismo a un nuevo nivel, que encontrarían métodos para eliminar este proyecto. Son cargos oficiales del país más grande que, durante muchos años, estuvo interesado en destruir la infraestructura energética existente y en desarrollo de Europa, tanto en el sentido político como en el ámbito de suministro de hidrocarburos. Es de lamentar que los países occidentales sigan desestimando los llamamientos a llevar a cabo una investigación transparente, objetiva y no sesgada para aclarar todas las circunstancias del incidente, identificar y castigar a los responsables.

Este tema seguirá estando en la agenda. Sigue siendo relevante. Se trata no sólo del acto de sabotaje más grande en la historia contra la infraestructura de transporte, sino también de un precedente muy peligroso que requiere una reacción colectiva de la comunidad internacional partiendo de los hechos, los resultados de la investigación y las conclusiones pertinentes sacadas de conformidad con la ley. A diferencia de nuestros colegas occidentales, nos abstendremos de especular sobre quién organizó y llevó a cabo estas explosiones.

Se intenta acusarnos de "colgar" supuestamente etiquetas a alguien. ¿De qué etiquetas se trata? Todo es bien conocido y estudiado desde hace mucho tiempo.

Cualquier novela policíaca comienza con que el juez de instrucción declara que es necesario identificar el motivo. Cuando esté determinado, será más fácil llevar a cabo una investigación. Hablamos de motivos. Y no en teoría, sino de los motivos manifestados en este contexto, con ciertas palabras y expresiones de los cargos oficiales. No trajimos numerosos artículos y publicaciones pagados, basados en "filtraciones" y denuncias también. No publicamos grabaciones de las conversaciones entre bastidores. Simplemente recordamos la postura oficial de EEUU sobre este tema. Esperamos que los países concernidos reconsideren su postura, vayan a cooperar y no politicen este tema ni falsifiquen los datos.


----------



## mazuste (23 Dic 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que los objetivos doctrinales de Kiev son derrotar a Rusia
y luchar hasta el último ucraniano, sólo el segundo objetivo resuelven con éxito.


Argentium dijo:


> Sinceramente ni puta gracia, 500 satélites, drones y no pueden establecer el cuadrante desde donde disparan luego de 10 meses? , eso se hace hasta con triangulaciones, como antaño, porque si el ejército ruso no es capaz de eso, de neutralizar baterías de fuego de un ejército de uno de los países más pobres de Europa, están como están, perdiendo la guerra adrede, esto constituye un crimen contra el pueblo ruso, una traición, por algo se esconde Putin, nada es casualidad, la situación cada día es más evidente, aunque no nos guste.



Me parece que a usted le pesan muchos los juegos de guerra virtuales.
Siga pensando que cientos de kms. cuadrados se controlan con la minga
y al final se creerá en Narnia.
Esta claro que, de ejercicios militares reales, no se maneja usted mucho.


----------



## kasperle1966 (23 Dic 2022)

*¿Va a ser Zelensky Diem-ed?

*
Si piensan que Volodomyr Zelensky es el primer dirigente en plena guerra civil (sí, lo sé, Rusia invadió, pero la guerra en Ucrania en sus raíces es una guerra civil) que visita Washington, DC y habla ante el Congreso y es comparado con Winston Churchill, piénsenlo de nuevo.

Doy las gracias a mi amigo Helmholtz Smith por señalar este precedente histórico y encontrar el vídeo correspondiente.

**

Aunque estoy seguro de que Zelensky se siente halagado por ser descrito como un Churchill moderno, no fue el primero al que se le concedió ese honor. ¿Sabía que Ngo Dinh Diem también fue el Winston Churchill vietnamita?

En mayo de 1961, el vicepresidente estadounidense Lyndon B. Johnson visitó Saigón y declaró con entusiasmo que Diệm era el _"Winston Churchill de Asia"_. Cuando le preguntaron por qué había hecho ese comentario, Johnson respondió: _"Diệm es el único chico que tenemos allí"_. Johnson aseguró a Diệm más ayuda para moldear una fuerza de combate que pudiera resistir a los comunistas.

Diem aprendió por las malas que una vez que tus patrocinadores estadounidenses te ungen como el próximo Churchill, tus días están contados. Diem fue asesinado como consecuencia de un golpe de Estado urdido por Estados Unidos.

La aparición de Zelensky el miércoles en Washington, D.C. y los elogios que le acompañaron equiparándole con Winston Churchill es una prueba prima facie de que la mayoría de los expertos y lectores de noticias en Estados Unidos son unos auténticos ignorantes. Para empezar, Churchill, a pesar de su idilio con el imperialismo, era un gran intelectual. Fue autor de libros académicos y uno de los mejores retóricos de todos los tiempos. Tenía un don para dar vuelta a una frase y crear momentos icónicos.

¿Y Zelensky? Desafío a cualquiera a que recite un momento memorable de la siesta de Zelensky ante el Congreso de Estados Unidos. Banalidad se llama Volodomyr. Pero Zelensky puede hacer algo que Churchill nunca hizo: tocar el piano con el pene. Le da un nuevo significado a la frase "tocar una melodía".

Ahora, dejemos a un lado la frivolidad. Recuerde esta semana como otro momento decisivo en la historia de EE.UU.. En el mismo momento en que Washington abrazaba a un dictador malévolo que se hacía pasar por una versión nazificada de Fidel Castro, Rusia enviaba un mensaje inequívoco a Estados Unidos y Europa: Rusia reconocía que existe un estado de guerra que enfrenta a Rusia con la OTAN y Estados Unidos, y está aumentando sus fuerzas convencionales y nucleares en previsión de un futuro enfrentamiento.

Mi querido amigo Paul, comandante retirado de los SEAL de la Armada, me hizo esta mañana la pregunta esencial y pertinente:

_La pregunta que me sigue dando la lata, Larry, es de lo más básica. ¿Cuál es el final de la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia? ¿Qué vemos como una victoria de Ucrania? ¿La retirada de Rusia? ¿Qué es lo que Ucrania considera una victoria: el restablecimiento de las antiguas fronteras, que Rusia se ocupe de sus propios asuntos, etc.? ¿Qué ve Rusia como una victoria: la dominación total o parcial de Ucrania? ¿Un retroceso de la frontera occidental hasta el patio trasero de la OTAN? ¿Y fortificarla (construir un puto muro)? No veo una discusión centrada en el final del juego. Nadie parece estar preguntando o respondiendo a la pregunta del final del juego. Parece que nosotros (Estados Unidos) estamos invirtiendo miles de millones de dólares en la defensa de Ucrania sin decir a los contribuyentes qué se espera conseguir con ese dinero: el objetivo final. _

¿Qué opina usted? ¿Cuál es el final del juego en Ucrania?

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator
*Is Zelensky Going to be Diem-ed? - A Son of the New American Revolution*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Dic 2022)

brus dijo:


> Yo pienso muy similar. Nos olvidamos de los precedentes y el tamaño de los contendientes, la OTAN es militarmente muy superior a Rusia, lo único que les salvaguarda es el poder atómico pero el precedente que tenemos realmente es que quien aguanta contra la OTAN GANA SIEMPRE, lo han hecho en Afganistán hace dos días y eso está en mente de todos. El cambio de gobierno es indiferente en USA, Rusia tiene que aguantar hasta que la OTAN vaya a por China. Si tiene que estar 10 o 15 años de guerra tendrá que estar pero ganará si no se rinde aunque la intensidad del conflicto varíe, como pasó en afganistán.



Ya lleva desde 2014 en guerra Rusia contra la OTAN, tanto en Siria como en Ucrania…


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (23 Dic 2022)

A cuenta de la IMPOSIBLE localización de las baterías que bombardean cada día Donetsk por parte de los ucros, resulta que, hace 40 años, en la guerra de las Malvinas, otra vez, los buques de guerra británicos se acercaban a la costa y se ponían a disparar cañonazos sobre las posiciones argentas, desde las islas se comunicaban con el continente, daban las posiciones de los buques, despegaba los aviones, *aviones de 50.000 dólares*, descartes de la guerra de Vietnam, volaban los 600km. hasta las Islas, buscaban el objetivo donde se les había indicado, y muchas veces, caramba, cómo los ucranianos se movían del sitio!!! Con el combustible justito para volver al continente, tenían que buscar el objetivo y atacarlo, y ahora, con los avances tecnológicos, una gran potencia militar con cientos de satélites, con drones que pueden estar volando en continuo 24hs no logran localizar y destruir las baterías que bombardean el Donbás?? Por favor, es ridículo, no resiste el menor análisis, como no resiste el menor análisis lo que leo más arriba, de que Ucrania sigue produciendo más municiónes que toda Europa junta, supongo que tendrán silos subterráneos impenetrables a las armas rusas, porque luego de 10 meses...


----------



## vladimirovich (23 Dic 2022)

La prohibición de CIAlensky de celebrar la Navidad Ortodoxa convierte la Operación Especial no ya solo en una guerra para liberar Ucrania de masones, judios, papistas, nazis, anglos y polacos sino en una autentica guerra santa bajo la advocación del altísimo y a Vladimir Putin en un mensajero de Dios.


----------



## España1 (23 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La prohibición de CIAlensky de celebrar la Navidad Ortodoxa convierte la Operación Especial no ya solo en una guerra para liberar Ucrania de masones, judios, papistas, nazis, anglos y polacos sino en una autentica guerra santa bajo la advocación del altísimo y a Vladimir Putin en un mensajero de Dios.



prohibir la libertad religiosa. Que puede salir mal


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> El Pentágono va a entrenar a los ucranianos para usar los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot en su territorio: Estados Unidos está preparando a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para la inevitable escalada del conflicto.
> 
> Estados Unidos, después de 10 meses de NMD, aún puede decidir entrenar soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en su territorio continental. Por lo tanto, los funcionarios estadounidenses informaron que Washington está considerando la opción de entrenar a los cálculos ucranianos de los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot para los complejos ya entregados a la plaza.
> 
> ...



Pues si es cierta esta noticia los rusos se van a comer los patriots con misiles que valen menos que cohetes de feria:








Así son los dardos señuelo, los misiles rusos que engañan a los sistemas antiaéreos ucranianos


Rusia estaría usando un nuevo tipo de armamento vía misil conocidos como "dardos señuelo" que podrían despistar defensas antiaéreas.




www.elespanol.com





Dos transistores conectados en flip-flop (bi-estable) junto a un trozo de metal que hace de antena y ya tienes un misil señuelo, la electrónica es de los años 60s.














Biestable - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> ¿Son los que veíamos en Siria montados en camiones y camionetas?



Si, exacto, normalmente se montan en blindados, camiones y pickups.


----------



## amcxxl (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## ROBOTECH (23 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Iros preparando para mas guano
> Ukrania es solo el aperitivo
> 
> 
> ...



Es una información muy potente y valiosa.

Es decir, Ucrania en 2022:

PIB -60%
Población -40%
Mortalidad actual: 7 soldados de élite ucros muertos en Bakhmut por 1 ruso preso excarcelado para ir a la guerra con los Wagner
Resto del mundo desdolarizándose viendo las barbaridades que comete EEUU


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> Hay una especie de narrativa que dice que aquellos que fabricaron 50000 T-34 en unos pocos años, no podían por ejemplo, hacer 40000 y el personal y las fábricas restante, usarlos para esos camiones. La ayuda existió, y seguro que les sirvieron. De ahí que fuese decisiva, hay un trecho bien largo.




50.000 T-34, un carro de combate cuyas patentes, material del motor y combustible con el que funcionaban eran anglouseños.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Pues tienes razón, y yo me hago la misma pregunta.
> A ver si algún experto tiene la respuesta.



No me considero un experto, ni nada parecido, pero por lo que he leído los Ucronazis han construido durante años fortificaciones y puestos de tiro preparados para la artillería y MRLS.

Como he dicho alguna vez son Nazis, pero no gilipollas y cambian de posición muy rápido tras haber disparado.

Tenemos que tener en cuenta que Rusia se está enfrentando a toda la OTAN, no hablo solo de tropas o armamento que es lo de menos, sino de sus capacidades de reconocimiento, análisis y toma de decisiones.

Por lo visto no es tan fácil, lo siento, muchos hubieramos querido una guerra corta y que Rusia hubiera ganado rapidamente, pero la guerra es así de jodida.

Algunos creo que han visto demasiadas películas de vaqueros o directamente se tragaron la propaganda occidental de las guerras del Golfo.


----------



## Kron II (23 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues si es cierta esta noticia los rusos se van a comer los patriots con misiles que valen menos que cohetes de feria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tranquilos que ahora saldrá la OTAN a jactarse de lo retrasados que están por no usar matrices de puertas lógicas programables (FPGAs)


----------



## Praktica (23 Dic 2022)

*Su-27: A punto de realizar su último vuelo, no mires atrás*
22/12/2021
*Roman Skomorokhov.*
https://topwar.ru/207020-su-27-uhodja-v-poslednij-polet-ne-stoit-ogljadyvatsja.html
tr dee

*OT*



Echemos un vistazo a *los Su-27, que pasan a la historia.*

Se ha escrito más que suficiente sobre la historia del Su-27. Nos limitaremos a decir, en general, que el Su-27 realizó su primer vuelo en 1977, el proyecto culminó en 1982 y empezaron a fabricarse y encuadrarse desde 1985. Entró en servicio el 23 de agosto de 1990.

*El Su-27 es el avión de referencia de las Fuerzas Aéreas de Rusia. El Su-27 sirvió de base para numerosas mejoras: el entrenador de combate Su-27UB, el caza con base en portaaviones Su-33 y su entrenador de combate Su-33UB, los cazas polivalentes: Su-30, Su-27M, Su-35, y el bombardero de primera línea Su-34. Es el tercer tipo de avión de combate de fabricación rusa más popular del mundo por número de unidades.

Al final de la Guerra Fría, las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas tenía en servicio 10 Su-27UB y 47 Su-27. Además de 47 Su-27UB, 47 Su-27SM y Su-27SM y 24 Su-27SM3 y Su-27SM3. También varios Su-27P almacenados.*

Según datos oficiales, *se esperaba que a finales de 2020 los aviones Su-27P y Su-27SM, que estaban agotando su tiempo de vuelo, fueran retirados por completo del servicio. Naturalmente, con el inicio de la operación, los aviones siguieron prestándolo, lo que ha sido repetidamente documentado tanto por medios rusos como occidentales.*

Según los vídeos oficiales del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el Su-27 en varias modificaciones sigue en servicio, a pesar de que el modelo es claramente inferior a sus sucesores, el Su-30 y el Su-35. En uno de los últimos vídeos de *TC Zvezda*, el 'protagonista' era el Su-27SM, un candidato a la jubilación.

A pesar de la decisión de desmantelar los aviones, cuya vida de vuelo permite cuestionar su utilidad, siguen prestando servicio en la misma Crimea. El Su-27SM fue mostrado realizando patrullas aéreas de combate, armado con dos misiles aire-aire R-27 de medio alcance y cuatro misiles aire-aire R-73 de corto.

De hecho, *el avión del vídeo denota las marcas de una vida bastante larga*. No es una modificación moderna, como puede deducirse del casco del piloto, que no está equipado con el sistema de puntería montado en el casco típico de los modelos posteriores de la familia de aviones Su.

El vídeo ha permitido a *algunos ‘expertos extranjeros’ ‘sacar conclusiones’ sobre el ‘miserable estado de la flota de la Fuerza Aérea rusa’ y afirmar con toda seriedad que 'no todo es tan de color de rosa como dicen los medios oficiales rusos': no es cierto en absoluto.*

Merece la pena ver el vídeo de TK Zvezda. Está claro lo que es, pero hay en él cierta información precisa que nos permite sacar ciertas conclusiones.

Los Su-27SM pertenecen al 38º IAP, con base en la base aérea de Belbek. Es decir, estamos hablando de *un aeródromo en la retaguardia profunda, *porque Belbek es un suburbio de Sebastopol, no de Melitopol. *En consecuencia, los Su-27SM patrullan el espacio aéreo sobre la península en su conjunto y la base de Sebastopol en particular. Lo cual, de hecho, no es sorprendente: un papel muy aceptable para un avión de este tipo.

Según el canal de televisión 'Zvezda', los Su-27SM proporcionan cobertura aérea a aviones de ataque y bombarderos, así como a helicópteros de ataque. Además, mientras patrullan el espacio aéreo, realizan tareas de interceptación de UAV’s.

Así pues, no tenemos la imagen de una ‘escasez total de aviones’, sino de la ‘defensa aérea de Crimea’ mediante, digamos, aviones de segunda línea, lo que permite liberar los aviones nuevos para realizar tareas más importantes en la zona de defensa aérea. *Insisto: *algunos medios de comunicación occidentales y ucranianos en particular intentan asegurar a los lectores que el rendimiento del Su-27 en la retaguardia debe considerarse únicamente en el contexto del ‘pobre rendimiento’ de la Fuerza Aérea rusa*, que se mostró ‘incapaz’ de obtener la superioridad aérea. *No es cierto.*

A juzgar por los informes del gobernador de Sebastopol, Mikhail Razvozzhayev, los Su-27 están cumpliendo con su cometido. Los informes sobre UAV’s derribados por los pilotos del regimiento aparecen sistemáticamente, lo que permite concluir que en tal papel el Su-27 es bastante apto para este servicio. Dado que la probabilidad de que vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos penetren en el espacio aéreo ruso sobre Crimea es una amenaza, la necesidad de patrullar constantemente es clara y comprensible.

*Parece bastante lógico: los aviones más nuevos, que tienen más posibilidades de cumplir misiones de combate frente a la resistencia enemiga, asumen las tareas de primera prioridad, mientras que los aviones más antiguos desempeñan estos papeles secundarios. Los aviones más avanzados y eficientes se encargan de las tareas prioritarias, mientras que los Su-27 quedaron para patrullar y defender directamente el espacio aéreo de Crimea. *Enviar Su-27 a ‘trabajar’ contra los sistemas de defensa aérea de Ucrania sería una tontería. Si los aviones más modernos tienen problemas, ¿qué decir del Su-27, para quien que la tarea de evadir al mismo Buk es sencillamente imposible? Los Su-30M2 ya han llegado a Belbek y se están utilizando para entrenar a las tripulaciones. Cuando comenzó la operación, además de los Su-27, se desplegaron en Crimea Su-30 y Su-35.

*A pesar de la operación la infraestructura no ha sufrido pérdidas y, por tanto, se está aprovechando todo su potencial. Y también se están utilizando los Su-27, que no han sido modernizados.* ¿Por qué? Hay un cierto sentido: terminar la vida útil de los aviones y darlos de baja con la conciencia tranquila, los 'Sukhs' sobrevolaron Crimea, esperando que los Su-35S monoplaza y los Su-30M2 biplaza los sustituyeran según los planes.

Es evidente que el *Su-27*, que tiene un alcance de más de 3.000 kilómetros, *también puede utilizarse para vuelos de patrulla sobre el Mar Negro. *Y no sólo 'puede ser', está implicado. En septiembre de este año, fue el Su-27 el que 'falló' un misil durante un incidente con un avión de vigilancia radioelectrónica RC-135W 'Rivet Joint' de la RAForce sobre el Mar Negro. La situación no llegó a ser tensa, el misil, pareció haber sido lanzado 'por accidente' contra el avión británico, que no fue alcanzado. Ambas partes ‘acordaron’ ‘dar por resuelto’ el ‘incidente’, pero desde entonces los exploradores RC-135 de la RAF van siempre acompañados de EF-Typhoon en sus vuelos sobre el Mar Negro.

*Se pueden encontrar muchos casos de ‘contactos’ entre el Su-27 y representantes del bloque OTAN en la historia reciente. *No se puede negar que el avión ha tenido una vida larga y agitada. Hoy en día, sin embargo, el Su-27 está abandonando poco a poco el ruedo, porque s*encillamente no merece la pena alargarlo más: el avión se está quedando obsoleto mucho más rápido de lo que tardarían los trabajos para seguir modernizándolo.

Merece la pena mencionar las mejoras del Su-27. En 2003 se puso en marcha el programa de modernización permanente del Su-27, en forma de modernización del Su-27SM;. El programa se centró principalmente en el Su-27, cuya producción comenzó en 1982. *Los aviones, con 20 años de antigüedad, recibieron un nuevo sistema de gestión de armamento, el Su-VASH, que permite además el uso de misiles antibuque X-31A.

*El equipamiento del avión se modificó radicalmente*, con el sistema de puntería: radar RLPK-27VESH, sistema de puntería optrónico OEPS-27MK, el sistema de indicación del parabrisas SILS-27ME y el solicitante de identificación estatal. El RLPK-27VESH es un perfeccionamiento del sistema de puntería radar RLPK-27E del Su-27SK, aumentado con un canal aire-superficie. Además, una nueva estación de localización óptica OLS-27MK y un nuevo sistema de designación de objetivos Sura-K montado en el casco.

La modernización fue extensa. *El resultado fue prácticamente un nuevo avión, con capacidades muy impresionantes en ese momento. El año 2002: un trabajo muy bien hecho.

A continuación se actualizaron los Su-27SM2 y Su-27SM3. Los lotes de estos aviones eran francamente pequeños,* incluso se podría decir que eran un estudio de campo para otras posibles mejoras. Se mejoró el sistema de gestión de armamento, se instalaron motores AL-31F-M1 y se reforzó la estructura del fuselaje para alojar puntos de montaje de armamento adicionales.

Los especialistas foráneos observaron que *los instrumentos analógicos empezaban a dar paso a pantallas multifuncionales y paneles de entrada de datos.*




Esto también e*s una mejora definitiva, pero en general lo que se añadió al sistema de combate a partir de la modificación del Su-30MK2 (producido para China) fue lo más significativo: mejora de las capacidades del sistema de avistamiento y del radar y electro-óptica, con adquisición y seguimiento de objetivos por infrarrojos en modo IR. Un ordenador de a bordo más potente calcula todos estos procesos.

En definitiva, las mejoras que poco a poco se fueron introduciendo en el Su-27 permitieron mejorar enormemente las capacidades de combate del aparato. El diseño era muy flexible. *Además del R-27 y el R-73, el avión podía llevar a bordo (y utilizar, respectivamente) el antibuque X-31A, el antirradar X-29 (L, T, TD) y bombas guiadas por láser. La nomenclatura del Su-27 también incluía un nuevo misil aire-aire con ojiva activa lanzada por radar, el R-77. Esto aumentó aún más las capacidades del Su-27 como caza de defensa aérea.

Además, también se han introducido mejoras en la electrónica del aparato. *El sistema de navegación recibió un nuevo modelo de **receptor GPS (OJO al coment. del forista ++)**, el receptor de alerta radar Bereza fue sustituido por el más moderno Pastel, y los módulos del complejo Sorbtsiya REB fueron reemplazados por el Khibiny.*

*++ forista*_* i*__*ouris Hoy, 12:43
+1
El sistema de navegación tiene un nuevo modelo de receptor GPS. ¿Qué se supone que significa eso? El GPS es propiedad del 'gobierno' estadounidense, el Pentágono. Y la cantidad de error de navegación para el consumidor la determina el Pentágono.*_​
sigue…...

*En general, el camino del Su-27 al Su-27SM fue bastante decente en términos de reemplazos y mejoras.

Conviene reconocer que, a la luz de los recientes sucesos de Belgorod, la confianza en las Fuerzas Aéreas y en la Defensa Antiaérea (que ahora forma parte de las Fuerzas Aéreas) sigue disminuyendo, pues ya se están convirtiendo en habituales los ataques al territorio de Rusia. *Aquí se puede culpar tanto a los ataques de viejos drones soviéticos contra aeródromos estratégicos y de largo alcance como a los ataques contra Belgorod de la fuerza aérea de las FAU, ‘destruida hace tiempo.’ Y hay mucho de cierto en estas recriminaciones.

*Como avión de combate aéreo moderno, *el Su-27 está tan anticuado que sencillamente casi no apetece hablar de él. Realmente *ha llegado el momento de colocarle en el merecido pedestal histórico, porque ya no hay actualizaciones que puedan poner al día esta vieja máquina.*

Pero en vez de desguazarlo, es más útil sacarle partido hasta el final, en estas funciones secundarias, aunque ¿qué demonios son, secundarias, si ciudades rusas están siendo atacadas desde tierra y aire?

*Otra cuestión es que no quedan tantos Su-27 de todas las modificaciones: unos 100 aviones. *Se trata de dos regimientos, pero se plantea la cuestión de si están a punto de llegar al final de su vida útil o abandonar la escena. *¿Y entonces, qué? ¿Creer que Komsomolsk-on-Amur podrá cumplir el pedido de 76 Su-57? No tiene gracia. No podrán, es claro, comprensible y confirmado hoy.*

Y no tiene sentido lanzar a la picadora de carne ucraniana aviones caros y sin probar, sean de quinta generación. Simplemente no son necesarios allí.

*Lo que habrá tras la salida del Su-27, diremos que habrá... el Su-27. En realidad, el Su-30, el Su-35 e incluso el Su-34 no son en esencia otra cosa que Su-27. Hace 45 años, se puso en el aire un prototipo de célula sencillamente único, tanto, que sus descendientes son muy actuales y competitivos.

Además, se va a actualizar de nuevo el Su-35, y si todo va según lo previsto, puede asegurar un futuro bastante impresionante para él. *Cuál será el resultado es una cuestión aparte.

*Los diseñadores, que pusieron en el Su-27 un potencial de desarrollo tan enorme, han creado una obra maestra. Más de 40 años de funcionamiento y los modelos que componen el núcleo de ataque de las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas no hacen más que confirmarlo. *Nada termina con la salida del propio Su-27. Y más aún, *no hay que ver el traslado del avión al servicio en la retaguardia como algo que sacuda los cimientos de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas. No está tan mal.

Es hora de sustituir los Su-27 por modelos más modernos. La única cuestión es cómo hacerlo.*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*coment de foristas de la fuente:*

Tío Lee Hoy, 05:33
+6
Los diseñadores que incorporaron tan enorme potencial de desarrollo al Su-27 han creado una obra maestra ¡Y el avión es una belleza!

Pavel57 Hoy, 06:06
+5
Tema aparte, qué pasará con el Su-33, que ni siquiera llega al 27SM.

GRAFIN_32 Hoy, 07:52
+5
Cayendo de la cubierta del Kuznetsov. Generalmente un tema delicado con estos aeródromos flotantes. Perdón por una respuesta tan dura. Soy consciente del problema.

Alexey RA Hoy, 10:45
+2
*Cita: *Pavel57
Tema aparte, qué pasará con el Su-33, que ni siquiera llega a 27SM.
*Lo más probable es que se dé por perdido debido al desgaste y se sustituya por el MiG-29KR.* Nuevos seguro que no serán -la máquina básica no se produce desde hace mucho tiempo, y para hacer 20 Su-35K sería largo y costoso. Sobre todo cuando existe una alternativa en directo de una empresa de la competencia.

mark1 Hoy, 07:44
+13
*El Su-27 se va y ¿qué viene? Un mísero par de cientos de Su-30 y Su-35 no resolverán los problemas de desarrollo cualitativo y cuantitativo de la Fuerza Aérea, son demasiado pocos para un país así (¿76 Su57 por 30...? - ¡dónde está mi camarada Mauser!). Una solución urgente sería poner en servicio un Su-75 (o similar) y fabricar hasta 1000 ejemplares para rellenar los 'huecos'. Pero... 'todo va según lo previsto…'.*

Desconocido Hoy, 07:59
*+7

En realidad, tanto el Su-30 como el Su-35, e incluso el Su-34 - todos ellos no son esencialmente nada más que el Su-27. Hace 45 años se puso en el aire un prototipo de avión sencillamente único, *que se construyó tanto que sus descendientes siguen siendo bastante relevantes y modernos.

*Es mejor no hablar de cosas tristes. Desde el colapso de la URSS han pasado algo más de treinta años, y durante ese tiempo, el llamado 'complejo militar-industrial' de Rusia no ha conseguido producir nada propio, por no hablar de nada sin los conocimientos soviéticos, y tampoco nada que valga la pena. Han destruido por completo la industria aeronáutica, y prácticamente no queda mano de obra en toda la industria de defensa, que ha pasado décadas formando a sus trabajadores en el trabajo. Y así, en toda la industria. Vendieron todo lo que tenían por casi nada, incluidas las armas, lo más nuevo de la época. Y ahora nos miran con los ojos muy abiertos y se preguntan cómo Occidente y Estados Unidos han avanzado en la tecnología armamentística más avanzada. Así son las cosas. El sistema actual no puede hacer nada bueno. Qué puede hacer, si en el primer semestre de 2022 el porcentaje de trabajadores con título universitario era del 34,9%, el equivalente a 25 millones de personas. Según todas las apariencias, deberíamos estar por delante del resto del mundo en avances científicos en todos los campos. Pero lo hemos entendido todo al revés. Todo lo que oímos es que nos estamos quedando atrás allí y allí también. Denos dinero y compraremos la tecnología. I*rán, lleva mucho tiempo bajo sanciones. ¿Milagros? ¿Y qué pasa con los 25 millones de licenciados universitarios? Y aquí es donde duele. El número de funcionarios en la Federación Rusa es ahora de unos 2.200.000.

Y sigue creciendo. El Estado cría burócratas. Y ojo, todos con estudios superiores, e incluso dos. Qué quieren que les diga, si a los alumnos del Instituto de Aviación de Moscú (Universidad Nacional de Investigación) (MAI), famoso sólo por KVN, se les forma como payasos.

Sidor Bodrov Hoy, 14:53 am.
+2
*De qué hay que quejarse: de cómo hemos llegado a esta vida. Los ladrones transoceánicos nos han robado, y los gorrones locales están encantados de seguirles el juego. Y ahora están sentados en la mayoría de la Duma y se meten con el electorado, obteniendo dividendos. Pero sobre el punto: necesitamos obtener la mayoría del PCFR en la Duma y gradualmente, de manera evolutiva, comenzar a restaurar el Estado Popular, sin fanatismo. En primer lugar, un impuesto sobre la renta personal progresivo,* como en China:



Spoiler: renta china



Hasta 1.500 yuanes (15.000 rublos) al mes - 3%.
De 1500 a 4500 (hasta 45 mil rublos) al mes - 10%.
De 4.500 a 9.000 (hasta 90.000 rublos) al mes - 20%.
De 9000 a 35000 (hasta 350 mil rublos) al mes - 25%.
De 35000 a 55000 (hasta 550) - 30%.
De 55000 a 80000 (hasta 800 mil) - 35%.
Más de 80000 (más de 800 mil rublos al mes) - 45%.



*Aumentaría el presupuesto por momentos, y luego empezaría a restaurar el sector público y a aumentar la financiación gubernamental para defensa. Luego habría que restablecer la edad de jubilación a su nivel anterior, la gratuidad de la enseñanza superior, la restauración del cuerpo de ingenieros, etc., poco a poco.*

GRAFIN_32 Hoy, 08:10
+4
*Me interesaría ver dos temas en el foro en el futuro, que el autor podría considerar:
1) Aerostatos con OELS y radar aerotransportado,
2) UAV de largo alcance con OELS y radar aerotransportado.*
Cuándo empezaremos a desarrollar las dos zonas? ¿Quién más va a luchar contra los UAV y los kamikazes? ¿Qué otros luchadores? ¿Con qué fin? ¿Cuánto cuesta una hora del 27? Sería gracioso que operaran con la familia S-300 contra todo tipo de atacantes no tripulados. Espero que a nuestras mentes del Estado Mayor no se les ocurra esto. Como las medidas para proteger Sebastopol... Bien, no tenemos UAVs pesados para tales funciones. Pero hacen aerostatos... Y dirigibles. ¿Dónde están? ¿Por qué están ciegos en nuestro ministerio?

solar Hoy, 09:01
+7
*Su-27 con un alcance de más de 3.000 kilómetros. El autor midió bien, desde el corazón, sin remordimientos*

Ingenegr
Hoy, 09:30
+7
*Sí, él y el X-29 de repente se volvieron anti-radar… Además de los aviones R-27 y R-73 podían llevar a bordo (respectivamente) antibuques Kh-31A y anti-radar Kh-29 (L, T, TD). El experto en 'no saber nada', en una palabra, que se deja atrapar regularmente por este tipo de errores.*

Alexey RA Hoy, 10:49
+2
*Cita: solar
El autor midió bien, con todo el corazón, sin remordimientos) ¡Y no vuelvas!*

.........


----------



## Praktica (23 Dic 2022)

.......

d4rkmesa Hoy, 09:09
+4
*El avión es muy bueno, el mejor que tenía la URSS, pero, en su tiempo, las relaciones públicas activas jugaron una mala pasada. Alguien decidió mantenerlos sólo en la Fuerza Aérea/ABC IA, en diferentes modificaciones. C*ontrariamente a los mantras sobre la unificación, no se trata de aviones baratos en servicio. Luego vino la rareza, en forma de: la PTB no es necesaria, la AFAR no es necesaria, la UHT con una vida útil de 500 horas es necesaria (ahora aparentemente más) y así sucesivamente. El resultado es evidente. Pero, un enorme caza puede 'mostrar trucos' en el espectáculo aéreo.

krasnoyarsk Hoy, 09:22
+4
*El desguace es despilfarrador. De hecho, es más fácil de usar hasta el final, en tales, papeles secundarios, aunque, ¿qué demonios son, secundaria, si las ciudades rusas están bajo tierra y los ataques aéreos?*

Es interesante cómo bailan las chicas. ¿Resulta que los pilotos ucranianos son más héroes que los nuestros? Al fin y al cabo, luchan con SU-27 no modernizados y atacan nuestras ciudades, mientras que nuestros SU-27M2 y SU-27M3 están obsoletos (?) para atacar objetivos en el territorio de Okra.

Alexey RA Hoy, 10:41
+1
*Los Su-27SM pertenecen al 38º IAP, que tiene su base en la base aérea de Belbek. Según airforce.ru, el 28º IAP recibió su Su-27SM con una entrega atropellada: recibió un escuadrón del 22º Gaiap bautizado con el nombre del Cisne y la Pica. Según el foro airforce.ru, en noviembre de 2014 el regimiento contaba con 12 aviones Su-27P y Su-27SM cada uno, tres Su-27UP y dos Su-30M2 .

Lo más interesante es que ya en 2016 estaba previsto eliminar todos los SM del regimiento para 2020: en el aeródromo de Belbek está estacionado el 38º Regimiento de Aviación de Caza de la entonces formada 27ª División Mixta de Aviación de la 4ª Fuerza Aérea del Ejército y Defensa Aérea del Distrito Militar Sur, formada en el verano de 2014. Al parecer, el regimiento cuenta con 31 aviones: 12 cazas Su-27SM, 12 Su-27, cuatro Su-27UB y tres Su-30M2. El regimiento tiene previsto reequiparse por completo con 24 cazas Su-27SM3 mejorados y seis Su-30M2 de aquí a 2020.*


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Dic 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> 50.000 T-34, un carro de combate cuyas patentes, material del motor y combustible con el que funcionaban eran anglouseños.




50.000 carros que se pudieron fabricar porque, por ejemplo, no tenían que emplear tiempo, recursos y mano de obra en fabricar casi medio millón de camiones...


----------



## jurbu (23 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La mano invisible, o algo así.



Precio más bajo únicamente para los abonados PVPC ahora que se han cambiado todos los que no tenían bono social y precio que es el que interviene en el IPC olvidándose del precio pagado en el mercado libre.

Bonita jugada para que no suba la inflación. ¿Será esta bajada del PVPC el impuesto a las eléctricas?


----------



## dabuti (23 Dic 2022)

*Fuerzas rusas destruyen dos obuses M777 hechos en EEUU, y derriban un caza Su-25 y un helicóptero Mi-8 ucranianos*





23/12/2022



> *También, fueron destruidos dos depósitos de municiones de artillería, una estación de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense y una estación de radar del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de Ucrania*



*Moscú, 23 dic* En su informe sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia eliminaron en la dirección de Kupiansk, a más de 30 militares ucranianos, y les destruyeron dos vehículos de combate de infantería y cuatro vehículos bélicos.
Mientras en las áreas de los asentamientos de Nevskoye y Novolyubovka de la República Popular de Luhansk, los aviones y la artillería atacaron concentración de militares y equipos bélicos del enemigo, así como fueron neutralizados dos grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania; y las pérdidas enemigas durante un solo día en esta dirección, ascendieron a más de 40 militares y mercenarios ucranianos, tres vehículos blindados de combate y dos camionetas.
Asimismo, más de 80 militares y mercenarios ucranianos fueron neutralizados, mientras dos tanques, cinco blindados de combate y seis vehículos fueron destruidos por las tropas rusas que continuaron las operaciones ofensivas en la República Popular de Donetsk.
De igual manera, las acciones activas de las unidades rusas en los asentamientos de Novomayorskoe, Prechistovka y Vodiane de la República Popular de Donetsk, neutralizaron hasta 45 militares ucranianos y destruyeron cuatro vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y tres camionetas.
Por su parte, la aviación táctica y las fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron 62 unidades de artillería ucranianas en posiciones de tiro, y 87 sitios de concentración de tropas y equipo militar. También, fueron destruidos dos depósitos de municiones de artillería, una estación de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense y una estación de radar del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de Ucrania.
Dos sistemas de artillería M777 de fabricación estadounidense fueron destruidos en la República Popular de Donetsk, además de dos vehículos lanzacohetes ucranianos Grad.
Asimismo, los aviones de combate rusos derribaron un avión Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca del asentamiento de Orekhovo-Vasilevka en la República Popular de Donetsk, y un helicóptero Mi-8 ucraniano fue derribado cerca de la ciudad de Kramatorsk en la República Popular de Donetsk.
De igual manera, los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron diez vehículos aéreos no tripulados y dos cohetes HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense.
fm/rr


----------



## weyler (23 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los videos publicados, son bombardeos de trincheras exitosos, tendriamos que saber el ratio de exito que tienen los drones comerciales, es todo propaganda, seguramente solo un ataque de cada diez, mata a algun soldado.



de hecho en el 95% de los videos que vi el atacado no muere


----------



## dabuti (23 Dic 2022)

KIEF SE PREPARA PARA RENDIR BAKHMUT- ARTYOMOVSK.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
23 DEC, 21:57
*Kiev regime ready to surrender Artyomovsk — Akhmat unit commander*
According to Apty Alaudinov, right now, the hottest spot on this front is Bakhmut where Russian units are doing very well

GROZNY, December 23. /TASS/. The Kiev regime is getting ready to surrender Artyomovsk (called Bakhmut in Ukraine), the hottest spot on the entire frontline, commander of the Akhmat commando unit and Deputy Commander of the 2nd Army Corps of LPR People’s Militia Apty Alaudinov said on Friday.
"Right now, the hottest spot on our front is Bakhmut where our units are doing very well <...>. [The Kiev regime] perfectly understands that [its troops] are being pushed out of there and will be definitely thrown out and, naturally, they are getting ready and preparing residents that they will lose this city," he told the Rossiya-1 TV channel.
According to him, the hopeless situation of the Ukrainian units is confirmed by the Kiev regime's rhetoric that Artyomovsk is "meaningless to them." They used the same approach when they surrendered Severodonetsk, Lisichansk, Rubezhnoye and other cities, Alaudinov pointed out.
Earlier, the DPR and LPR repeatedly reported that the Ukrainian army was redeploying supplementary forces to the Artyomovsk front with Ukrainian troops suffering substantial losses there.


----------



## Iskra (23 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 303, 23/12/2022. Iván Ivanovich Fediúninski (17 de julio jul./ 30 de julio de 1900 greg.…


fue un líder militar soviético que combatió durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial donde alcanzó el rango de General del ejército (1955), fue condecorado con el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética (1939) y de Héroe de la República Popular de Mongolia (1975). Después de la guerra fue elegido...




telegra.ph





*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 303, 23/12/2022*.


Spoiler: Héroe general. Todos importan



Iván Ivanovich Fediúninski (17 de julio jul./ 30 de julio de 1900 greg. - 17 de octubre de 1977) fue un líder militar soviético que combatió durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial donde alcanzó el rango de General del ejército (1955), fue condecorado con el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética (1939) y de Héroe de la República Popular de Mongolia (1975). Después de la guerra fue elegido diputado de la V y VI convocatorias del Sóviet Supremo de la URSS (1958-1962, 1962-1966), delegado a los XXI y XXII congresos del PCUS, y diputado de los Sóviets Supremos de las Repúblicas de la Unión Soviética. Ciudadano de honor de la ciudad de Gómel.



*Kiev denuncia que las fuerzas rusas están demoliendo el teatro de Mariupol.* están demoliendo las ruinas del teatro dramático, bombardeado en marzo, al comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania, con cientos de civiles refugiados dentro. "El Teatro de Mariupol ya no existe. Las fuerzas de ocupación están destruyendo los rastros de sus crímenes y les da exactamente igual que sea patrimonio cultural", ha escrito el ministro ucraniano de Cultura en Telegram.
¿Están hablando del Teatro donde el batallón Azov encerró a la gente de Mariupol que siempre odiaron para dinamitarlo, y al final, dejaron salir a la gente por miedo a las represalias, y que la propia gente cautiva relató?, y luego dinamitaron pero sin gente dentro. Es el colmo de lo cínicos que son. Además, Mairupol es Rusia, como siempre lo ha sido.

El presidente Vladimir Putin* amenazó a Occidente con "reducir la producción" de petróleo ruso* después de que la UE, G-7 y Australia toparan a 60 dólares USA el barril de crudo transportado por mar. Rusia ha respondido a la ayuda de Occidente a Kiev. De una parte, estudia el recorte de su producción diaria de petróleo, entre el 5 y 7%, como respuesta al acuerdo de los 27 países de la Unión Europea, el G-7 y Australia de fijar un precio máximo de 60 dólares USA al crudo ruso transportado por mar para limitar los ingresos de Moscú con los que financia su ofensiva militar en Ucrania.

*Rusia acusa a medios bosnios de cobrar de EEUU por la propaganda antirrusa.* Rusia ha acusado de forma general a medios y periodistas bosnios de criticar a Moscú y la guerra en Ucrania con el único objetivo de recibir por ello dinero de EEUU. "Tenemos claro que todas esas trampas a costa de Rusia que se publican no representan una 'postura principista de los periodistas', sino una invención tarada de todo tipo de historias sin fundamento para ganarse honorarios", ha escrito en su cuenta de Facebook la embajada rusa en Bosnia.

*¿Está Corea del Norte enviando armas a los mercenarios rusos de Wagner? ¿Corea del Norte ha vendido armas a Rusia para atacar a Ucrania? *Pyongyang, entretenido durante todo el año lanzando ráfagas de misiles sin parar para provocar a sus vecinos asiáticos de Tokio y Seúl, lo niega. Pero Washington dice estar convencido de que el régimen de Kim Jong-un ha brindado soporte militar a su aliado Putin, siempre utilizando a países de Oriente Medio y del norte de África para enmascarar el movimiento de armas.
¿Entonces Corea del Norte dispone de más armas que Rusia?, yo sabía que eran fuertes, pero nunca me imaginé que tanto.

*Rusia intenta avanzar en el este y se atrinchera en Crimea*. Las tropas rusas continúan intentando romper las líneas ucranianas en la región de Donetsk, sin éxito según el mando militar de Ucrania, que sostiene que Rusia se prepara para defender la anexionada península de Crimea. El mayor número de ataques de las fuerzas rusas se registra en Donetsk, donde las tropas ucranianas han rechazado incursiones junto a una decena de localidades y ciudades.
¿Se atrinchera en Crimea?, ¿y cómo es posible que el Mar de Azov hoy sea un mar interno de Rusia? ¿cómo es posible que Kiev daba solicitar permiso a Rusia para mover un barco desde lo que ellos aún llaman Ucrania?.

*Suenan las sirenas antiaéreas en Kiev y otras doce regiones del país.* Las sirenas antiaéreas sonaron este viernes en Kiev y en otras doce regiones de Ucrania ante un posible ataque ruso, informó en su cuenta de Twitter Myjailo Podolyak, asesor del presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski.

*"El sonido prenavideño de las sirenas en Kiev..*. Con misiles de crucero, Rusia se ofrece a "iniciar conversaciones de paz", a "restaurar las relaciones fraternales", "acabar con el derecho internacional"... ¿Hay alguien que todavía no escuche estos verdaderos sonidos del "mundo ruso"?", se pregunta el asesor presidencial, informa Efe.
Medios locales ucranianos afirmaron que las alertas sonaron también al mismo tiempo en otras doce regiones del país, aunque no concretaron si se ha producido un ataque real en alguna zona.
¿Y los Patriot qué? ¿durmiendo?, bueno, no han llegado. El Alemán, Francés, Italiano, duermen como unos lirones.

*Putin preside una reunión sobre la industria armamentística rusa*. El portavoz del Kremlin, Peskov, dijo que el presidente visitaría este viernes una fábrica de armas en Tula, a unos 150 kilómetros al sur de Moscú, y presidiría allí una reunión sobre la industria armamentística del país, informa AP.
¿Qué espera AP, que la presida Joe Biden?.

*Decenas de nuevos ataques rusos. Hasta 61 *ataques rusos con cohetes, artillería y fuego de mortero se lanzaron en la región de *Jersón* en las últimas 24 horas. El gobernador de la región, Yaroslav Yanushevych, publicó en Telegram que las fuerzas rusas atacaron desde posiciones atrincheradas en la orilla derecha del río Dniéper, alcanzando instituciones educativas, bloques de apartamentos y viviendas particulares.
En las regiones orientales de *Járkov y Dnipropetrovs*k, el ejército ucraniano afirmó que Rusia lanzó *seis ataques con misiles y otros tantos ataques aéreos contra objetivos civiles*, mientras que las fuerzas ucranianas repelieron los ataques terrestres rusos contra 19 asentamientos del norte y el este o en sus inmediaciones.
Los bombardeos rusos durante la noche también alcanzaron un* hospital de distrito en la ciudad nororiental de Volchansk*, en la región de Járkov, hiriendo a cinco personas, según el gobernador local Oleh Syniehubov. Syniehubov publicó en Telegram que los cuatro hombres y una mujer se encontraban en "estado moderado", informa Ap.

*Misiles rusos destruyen la sede del cuartel de Kramatorsk*. Al menos cinco civiles murieron y otros 18 resultaron heridos en ataques rusos contra ocho regiones del sur y el este de Ucrania en las últimas 24 horas, según el jefe adjunto de la oficina presidencial ucraniana, informa Ap.
En una actualización periódica de Telegram, Kyrylo Tymoshenko dijo que misiles rusos destruyeron un internado en la ciudad oriental de Kramatorsk, sede del cuartel general local del ejército ucraniano.
El ejército ucraniano afirmó que las fuerzas rusas dispararon lanzacohetes múltiples "más de 70 veces" a través del territorio ucraniano durante la noche, mientras se libraban encarnizados combates en torno a la ciudad de Bajmut, en la región oriental de Donetsk.
Ok, 5 civiles murieron en la la sede del cuartel de Kramatorsk.

*Suiza envía a Ucrania un segundo paquete de "ayuda invernal"*compuesto por 40 calentadores y otros tantos generadores de electricidad, según informó en un comunicado el Gobierno helvético, que dijo que los camiones que transportan la remesa humanitaria han emprendido hoy su camino a Ucrania, informa Efe.
Este envío tiene lugar tan solo una semana después de que Suiza consignase otros 30 generadores a Ucrania para hacer frente a los efectos del invierno que podrían hacer que empeorase la situación de millones de personas en el país, según el Gobierno suizo. La Agencia Suiza para el Desarrollo y la Cooperación, dependiente del MAE, es quien ha adquirido el material y ha organizado el transporte.
Esta "ayuda invernal" forma parte de un plan más amplio que el presidente suizo, Ignazio Cassis, anunció el pasado 13 de diciembre en la Conferencia de París para ayuda a Ucrania, y que cuenta con 100 millones de francos suizos (101 millones de euros) de presupuesto. El plan incluye la financiación de proyectos para restablecer las infraestructuras energéticas y las viviendas en Ucrania, muy dañadas tras 10 meses de guerra.
Los suizos haciéndose los suecos.

*Riesgo "alto"de choque entre Rusia y EEUU.* El embajador de Rusia en EEUU comparó el viernes el estado de las relaciones entre EEUU y Rusia con una "edad de hielo", y dijo que el riesgo de un choque entre los dos países era "alto", informó la agencia de noticias estatal rusa TASS, según recoge Reuters.
TASS citó a Anatoly Antonov diciendo que era difícil decir cuándo podrían reanudarse las conversaciones sobre el diálogo estratégico entre ambas partes, pero que las conversaciones sobre el intercambio de prisioneros habían sido "eficaces" y continuarían. Los lazos entre Estados Unidos y Rusia han caído a su punto más bajo en décadas debido a las consecuencias de la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania y la consiguiente imposición de sanciones occidentales.

*Dos canjes de prisioneros,* en los que el veterano *marine estadounidense Trevor Reed y la estrella del baloncesto Brittney Grin*er fueron liberados por Rusia a cambio del* narcotraficante convicto Konstantin Yaroshenko y el traficante de armas Viktor Bout,* fueron raros casos de éxito de la diplomacia entre Estados Unidos y Rusia en 2022.

Cuando quieras que tu nombre sea conocido por todos, al menos por un momento*. Un político ruso presenta un recurso legal por la referencia de Putin a la "guerra" de Ucrania. *Un político de San Petersburgo ha pedido a los fiscales que investiguen al presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, por utilizar la palabra "guerra" para describir el conflicto en Ucrania, acusando al jefe del Kremlin de infringir su propia ley.
*Putin lleva meses describiendo su invasión como una "operación militar especial"*. En marzo firmó leyes que imponen elevadas multas y penas de cárcel por desacreditar o difundir "información deliberadamente falsa" sobre las fuerzas armadas, exponiendo a las personas a ser procesadas si llaman a la guerra por su nombre.
Pero este jueves se apartó de su lenguaje habitual al declarar a los periodistas: "Nuestro objetivo no es hacer girar el volante del conflicto militar, sino, por el contrario, *poner fin a esta guerra". *Nikita Yuferev, concejal de la oposición en la ciudad natal de Putin, dijo que sabía que su desafío legal no llegaría a ninguna parte, pero que lo había presentado para denunciar la "mendacidad" del sistema.
"Para mí es importante hacerlo para llamar la atención sobre la contradicción y la injusticia de estas leyes que él (Putin) aprueba y firma pero que él mismo no cumple", declaró a Reuters. En su desafío, presentado en una carta abierta, Yuferev pidió al fiscal general y al ministro del Interior que "hagan responsable (a Putin) ante la ley por difundir noticias falsas sobre las acciones del ejército ruso". Yuferev, que pidió a Reuters no revelar su ubicación, dijo que los críticos de Putin que llamaron públicamente a la guerra han sufrido duros castigos.

¿Esos son cerca de 191 millones mensuales?, bueno, *Ucrania pide 5.000 mensuales para poder sobrevivir.* Ucrania recibirá hasta 2.500 millones de euros en ayudas* de Holanda en 2023*. Holanda proporcionará a Ucrania hasta 2.500 millones de euros en ayuda en 2023, según el Gobierno holandés, informa Reuters.
El dinero se destinará a asistencia militar, trabajos para recuperar infraestructuras críticas y para ayudar a las investigaciones sobre posibles crímenes de guerra, dijo el gobierno. "Mientras Rusia continúe su guerra contra Ucrania, Holanda proporcionará ayuda a Ucrania. Militar, humanitaria y diplomática", dijo el primer ministro Mark Rutte en un tuit.

*Mecánicos militares ucranianos se forman en la reparación de obuses alemanes* en Lituania. Los 16 mecánicos han pasado los últimos 15 días en la ciudad central de Rukla; varios de ellos ya habían recibido formación preliminar en Alemania. "Han adquirido conocimientos teóricos en otros lugares, pero (...) nosotros les enseñamos cosas de la vida real, averías frecuentes que no se describen en los manuales", declaró a Afp Zilvins Cerskus, mayor del ejército lituano.
Lituania, miembro de la OTAN, dispone de los obuses desde 2016. En junio, Berlín declaró que había empezado a suministrar a Ucrania obuses autopropulsados de 155 mm. La revista Der Spiegel informó en noviembre de que sufrían un gran desgaste por el intenso disparo de hasta 300 proyectiles al día.
Ucranianos en Lituania para reparar armas alemanas. Estamos claros.

El Estado Mayor de las FAU, luego del viaje de Nazinsky, ha presentado un *plan de contraofensiva generalizada de toda Ucrania:*

En plena guerra,* Ucrania no renuncia a enviar a un representante a Eurovision*. Ucrania, que se encuentra en medio de una guerra que le ha impedido ser sede en 2023 del Festival de Eurovisión tras ganarlo el pasado año, no ha renunciado a estar presente en la próxima edición y ha elegido ya al que será su representante.
"¡Ucrania ha hablado! (el grupo) TVORCHI ha ganado 'Vidbir', el programa que (la televisión ucraniana) UABC ha utilizado para seleccionar a un participante para el Festival de Eurovisión", anunció en su página web la organización del certamen musical, informa Efe.
El equipo TVORCHI, un grupo de música electrónica, está formado por dos amigos Jefferey y Andriy que se conocieron en 2018 mientras estudiaban en la Universidad Médica Nacional de Ternopil, en el oeste de Ucrania, según los organizadores. Su música ha disfrutado hasta ahora de éxito dentro de las fronteras de Ucrania, con cuatro álbumes y varios sencillos editados.
Ahora seguirán los pasos de los campeones de Eurovisión 2022, sus compatriotas Kalush Orchestra y se dirigirán al Festival de la Canción de Eurovisión, que se llevará a cabo en Liverpool el próximo mes de mayo, agregan las fuentes. La canción ganadora fue elegida entre diez aspirantes mediante una combinación de votos desde el público y desde un jurado especializado.


----------



## Iskra (23 Dic 2022)

*En el terreno*

www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid02MT6J8k5eCUN41xaNSJYN9zHLas7XAfqcvGD8cNwt3GV7iw89xzJGe6QbGyUy4uPZl/?mibextid=Nif5oz

Los militares de la 238ª brigada de artillería de las FAFR infligen ataques regulares contra la acumulación de mano de obra y equipo enemigo en el área del asentamiento. *Marinka.* Esta vez, los artilleros de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF destruyeron un vehículo blindado de militantes ucranianos. Video

Imágenes satelitales de* Maxar:* nuevas bases militares rusas, estaciones de radar y aeródromos *en el Ártico*. CNN está muy preocupada por la creciente presencia de Rusia allí, porque EEUU prácticamente ha perdido la batalla por el Ártico y solo puede provocar bagatelas a través de su representante en esta carrera: Noruega. Fotos

Trabajo de combate del *MLRS "Hurricane*" en la zona del SMO. Video

*New York Post: La superarma de Putin casi lista para la batalla*. El misil balístico* RS-28 Sarmat*. Está casi listo para su despliegue. “El misil, llamado en Rusia RS-28 Sarmat, y ominosamente llamado Satan II en la OTAN, está casi listo para su despliegue. En la Federación Rusa, el Sarmat se denominó "superarma", escriben los autores del material. Se especifica que el misil está diseñado para 15 ojivas nucleares. El cohete funciona con combustible líquido y pertenece a la categoría de "superpesado". El arma ya pasó todas las pruebas necesarias en abril de este año. Foto

Exploradores del 3er Batallón de Fuerzas Especiales de la Guardia del 1er Cuerpo de Ejército son una pesadilla para las FAU cerca de *Avdeievka*. Video

*Rusia confía en que sus recursos energéticos tendrán demanda en el mundo*, sin la Federación de Rusia es difícil garantizar el desarrollo económico mundial - Novak. Foto

Imágenes exclusivas de la* destrucción del depósito de municiones* ucranianos en la dirección *Zaporizhzhya.* Video

Así es como se ve la *"picadora de carne de Bajmut" desde el lado ucraniano*. La 57.ª Brigada Motorizada no quiere luchar allí. A juzgar por el uniforme y el vocabulario, el video muestra en su mayoría a civiles recientemente movilizados, con los que están equipando con urgencia las brigadas numeradas de las FAU en la dirección de Bajmut. A juzgar por sus declaraciones, no les va muy bien: en una compañía solo hay 32 personas, lo que equivale a la fuerza regular de un pelotón. Video

*Arestóvich escribió en su página de redes sociales sobre la muerte de su amigo, Alexandr Snegurovski, cerca de Bajmu*t. "Mi amigo, Alexandr Snegurovski, murió cerca de Bajmut. Era actor en Cuadrado Negro, trabajaba como chef, vivió en California durante mucho tiempo: se mudó allí con su familia; pero después del estallido de las hostilidades, compró equipo militar con todo el dinero acumulado, vino aquí como voluntario y luego muy rápidamente se convirtió en soldado”. Foto

Los *tanquistas Vladikavkaz *destruyen fortalezas y vehículos blindados de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en dirección a *Zaporizhzhya.* Video

El *director del Estudio 95 de Zelenskiy de baja cerca de Artemovsk. Oleg Bobalo *había ido previamente al frente en las AFU. Entre sus películas se encuentra el cortometraje Like Cossacks, realizado por 95th Quarter, donde Olena Zelenska fue una de las guionistas y protagonizó al propio presidente payaso ucraniano. Fotos

Fruto de la colaboración con el equipo de Frontstories, les traigo la historia de *Kirill Babanakov, comandante de la 25ª división aerotransportada del ejército de Ucrania.* Una compañía de esta brigada acudió en 2014 a Crimea, y fue la única unidad militar ucraniana que abandonó Crimea como una unidad, portando sus armas. Video

Aunque usted no lo crea. *El cuerpo de marines planea deshacerse de la frase “Si, señor’ para apegarse a la llamada ‘Neutralidad de Genero*’. Foto

Nuestros colegas* eslovacos del canal de Telegram @casusbellilive informan* que el 22 de diciembre, un convoy con tanques de las FAU pasó por el asentamiento eslovaco de Sobrance, ubicado en la frontera con la región transcarpática de Ucrania. Los contornos de los vehículos blindados cubiertos con tiendas de campaña se asemejan a los tanques soviéticos T-72. Probablemente, el primer lote de armas entregado por la empresa checa Excalibur con la ayuda financiera de los Países Bajos llegó a Ucrania. Video

*El Pentágono informa que los militares ucranianos tardarán "varios meses" en aprender a usar los Patriot*. Un alto funcionario del Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. explicó que este sistema de defensa antiaérea será efectivo contra los proyectiles rusos, pero que también es complejo de usar: "El Patriot requiere formación y estimamos que las fuerzas ucranianas tardarán varios meses en recibir la formación necesaria para utilizarlo con éxito". La primera batería de lanzamisiles Patriot llegaría a Ucrania en febrero de 2023..., felicitaciones en el primer aniversario 24 de febrero. Foto

*Foto: Las letras Z y V simbolizan la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania adornan Moscú. La entrada del Parque Gorki decorado para las festividades de Año Nuevo y Navidad en Moscú*.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Fuente: Fidelista Siempre.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (23 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> A cuenta de la IMPOSIBLE localización de las baterías que bombardean cada día Donetsk por parte de los ucros, resulta que, hace 40 años, en la guerra de las Malvinas, otra vez, los buques de guerra británicos se acercaban a la costa y se ponían a disparar cañonazos sobre las posiciones argentas, desde las islas se comunicaban con el continente, daban las posiciones de los buques, despegaba los aviones, *aviones de 50.000 dólares*, descartes de la guerra de Vietnam, volaban los 600km. hasta las Islas, buscaban el objetivo donde se les había indicado, y muchas veces, caramba, cómo los ucranianos se movían del sitio!!! Con el combustible justito para volver al continente, tenían que buscar el objetivo y atacarlo, y ahora, con los avances tecnológicos, una gran potencia militar con cientos de satélites, con drones que pueden estar volando en continuo 24hs no logran localizar y destruir las baterías que bombardean el Donbás?? Por favor, es ridículo, no resiste el menor análisis, como no resiste el menor análisis lo que leo más arriba, de que Ucrania sigue produciendo más municiónes que toda Europa junta, supongo que tendrán silos subterráneos impenetrables a las armas rusas, porque luego de 10 meses...



Argentium, tus compatriotas, los soldados que lucharon por la Argentina demostraron coraje pero la mala planificación de la junta fascista de Videla les hizo perder la guerra practicamente desde el inicio, desde el momento en que el Reino Unido demostró que iba a combatir. Con esto me refiero a que una país antes de meterse en una guerra debe disponer de armas y repuestos suficientes, tener huevos solo gana pocas guerras.

En mi opinión Argentina antes de embarcarse en la guerra de Malvinas debería de haber comprado bombas frenadas, manpads, misiles aire-aire más modernos que los Rafael Shafrir, más mislles antibuque Exocet, etc... 

Dicho esto y perdon por el offtopic.... No tiene nada que ver la guerra de las Malvinas, basicamente una guerra aeronaval con una guerra como la de Ucrania.

Defensas antiaéreas: No ha existido hasta la fecha ninguna guerra donde un bando se enfrente con unas defensas antiaéreas tan grandes y modernas como las de Ucrania, ni Iraq, Vietnam, ni por supuesto Libia o Serbia.

Es la primera guerra donde se han utilizado SAMs double digit como dicen los Yankis, SAMs a partir del SA-10/S-300. Las baterías SA-10/S-300 y SA-11/Buk han obligado a que la VKS tuviera que volar a baja cota para evitarlas, entrando entonces en la envolvente de los Manpads.

Artillería convencional y MRLS (lanzacohetes): Es sin ninguna duda la guerra moderna con un mayor de artillería convencional y MRLS de todo tipo por ambos bandos.

Drones: No se si hace falta explicar la importancia, creo que todos lo estamos viendo y la influencia de los mismos en los campos de batalla, desde drones de ataque, suicidas, de observación, que lanzan dispositivos improvisados caseros, etc....

Esta guerra moderna no es comparable ni en la cantidad ni en la calidad de los medios con ninguna otra guerra hasta la fecha.


----------



## ransomraff (24 Dic 2022)

La guerra al final, como siempre, es una cuestión de dinero y de capacidad industrial.

Cualquier cosa que obligue al enemigo a gastar mucho más dinero que tu te acerca a la victoria.
En general las defensas son mucho más baratas que las armas ofensivas, un manpad vs un helicoptero. Estos sistemas de misiles falsos o los drones camicaces dan la vuelta a la historia, las defensas son más caras.

Cada patriot cuesta un dineral, ese misil falso es muchísimo más barato. (funcionaran??)





Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues si es cierta esta noticia los rusos se van a comer los patriots con misiles que valen menos que cohetes de feria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apocalippsis (24 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Cadena perpetua por sabotaje.
> 
> El Consejo de la Federación ha aprobado enmiendas a una ley que impondría cadena perpetua por participar en actividades subversivas. Continúa el previsible endurecimiento de la legislación antiterrorista ante los intentos de Estados Unidos y sus satélites de intensificar el sabotaje y la guerra terrorista en territorio ruso.
> 
> ...



Si te soy sincero ese jilipuertas del que posteas siempre me ha parecido un tonto util, lo he ido leyendo y es demasiado idiota.


----------



## niraj (24 Dic 2022)

Despistado3 (versión3.0) dijo:


> Un extracto de una charla de 2015 del profesor Daniele Ganser sobre la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este. En alemán.
> 
> *Dr. Daniele Ganser - Nato Osterweiterung*
> 
> ...



En la pagina de Youtube, en la misma línea donde aparecen el dedo arriba, dedo abajo, compartir, etc, el último icono son 3 ptos: ....
Pulsando ahí aparece un menú desplegable donde una de las opciones es "mostrar transcripción"


----------



## fulcrum29smt (24 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Su-27: A punto de realizar su último vuelo, no mires atrás*
> 22/12/2021
> *Roman Skomorokhov.*
> https://topwar.ru/207020-su-27-uhodja-v-poslednij-polet-ne-stoit-ogljadyvatsja.html
> ...



El autor de ese artículo no esta bien informado, he dejado de leer el artículo al principio cuando ha empezado a decir necedades.

A finales de la Guerra Fria en 1991 el ORBAT de la URSS disponía de 300 Su-27S Flanker B (90 de la Fuerza Aérea Soviética y 210 de la Voyska PVO/Fuerzas de la Defensa Antiaérea).

Tras los dificiles 90 en que practicamente Rusia no adquirió ningún avión nuevo a partir del 2003 se aprovecharon celulas a medio construir de Su-27 que existían en las fabricas.

Los Su-27 SM se produjeron como una modernización modesta del Su-27S.

Este señor habla sobre los Su-27 SM2, pero el problema es que no existen, fueron una propuesta de modernización pero no se fabricó ninguno.

Los Su-27 SM3 se produjeron a partir del 2007 como una modernización más extensa.









¿ Cómo diferenciar entre un Su-27, un Su-27SM y un Su-27SM3 ?


Reconocimiento de equipos y sistemas Forma rápida y sencilla de diferenciar entre las versiones del Su-27 en servicio con la Fuerza Aérea ...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Botones Sacarino (24 Dic 2022)

Uno de los mejores vídeos de drones liquidadores que he visto hasta la fecha @Lma0Zedong . Parece que son terroristas del grupo Wagner, cuando el dron comienza a atacar 2 de los terroristas ya yacen muertos, la granada de 40 mm le cae directamente en el hombro a uno de los terroristas mientras maneja el kalasnikof y le amputa un brazo que sale volando hacia atrás. El terrorista es KIA en el acto ya que a partir de ese momento ni se mueve.

Instantes después, en 0.38 otra granada cae a un metro de otro de los terroristas que instantes después cae fulminado hacia atrás pero aún se mueve.

Lo que me parece increíble es que no sean capaces de detectar el dron a pesar de estar a tan baja altura.


----------



## Lego. (24 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Imágenes POV de un equipo de mortero móvil ucraniano siendo alcanzado. Incluso permanecer en movimiento no siempre es garantía de seguridad.



Ni es un impacto ni estaba en movimiento. Los twits y videos con arrogancia falsa, sobre todo cuando son tan evidentes, generan justo lo contrario de lo que se pretende: pesimismo en tu bando y confianza en el de tu enemigo. 

Por cierto ¿qué les han tirado? Ha caído a 5 o 10 metros y no les ha hecho nada. Esa munición tan poco potente sólo destruye o inutilizas el objetivo si le das de pleno. Por el sonido al llegar parece que no ha sido una de esas minigranadas que tiran desde drones. ¿Hay artillería con tan poco poder destructivo? No lo sabía.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (24 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Un Supercam la helice por delante



Confirmado por Charly015, buen ojo tienes Zargon.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ni es un impacto ni estaba en movimiento. Los twits y videos con arrogancia falsa, sobre todo cuando son tan evidentes, generan justo lo contrario de lo que se pretende: pesimismo en tu bando y confianza en el de tu enemigo.
> 
> Por cierto ¿qué les han tirado? Ha caído a 5 o 10 metros y no les ha hecho nada. Esa munición tan poco potente sólo destruye o inutilizas el objetivo si le das de pleno. Por el sonido al llegar parece que no ha sido una de esas minigranadas que tiran desde drones. ¿Hay artillería con tan poco poder destructivo? No lo sabía.




Eso tiene pinta de ser un fake pero de los gordos de los propios ucranianos tirándose un petardo de los de las verbenas y las bodas para grabarlo e insinuar que el armamento ruso es una putísima mierda.

Por lo que veo hay gente que se lo traga y todo.

Saludos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Dic 2022)

alvid red carga nuevo contenido en matrix Z para borregormatrix enchufados

luego en la realidad ni señuelos ni pollas









Ucrania derriba en un solo día cuatro aviones de combate rusos


Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas derribaron un Su-25, dos Su-30 y un Su-34




www.larazon.es









Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues si es cierta esta noticia los rusos se van a comer los patriots con misiles que valen menos que cohetes de feria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Praktica (24 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El autor de ese artículo no esta bien informado, he dejado de leer el artículo al principio cuando ha empezado a decir necedades.
> 
> A finales de la Guerra Fria en 1991 el ORBAT de la URSS disponía de 300 Su-27S Flanker B (90 de la Fuerza Aérea Soviética y 210 de la Voyska PVO/Fuerzas de la Defensa Antiaérea).
> 
> ...



bien se encargan los foristas de decirlo, aunque el trasto fue bueno. Lo del GPS no es unico y un forista apunta al panorama sombrío de la sustitución. Rusia no es la URSSni su aprarato militar, bien derroído por decenios de fontaneria


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Dic 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> La guerra al final, como siempre, es una cuestión de dinero y de capacidad industrial.
> 
> Cualquier cosa que obligue al enemigo a gastar mucho más dinero que tu te acerca a la victoria.
> En general las defensas son mucho más baratas que las armas ofensivas, un manpad vs un helicoptero. Estos sistemas de misiles falsos o los drones camicaces dan la vuelta a la historia, las defensas son más caras.
> ...



La noticia es de Marzo y los enviaban con Iskander que son caros, pero si los envían o adaptan el sistema a los Geran puede que si, no hay ningún secreto en hacer un circuito de este tipo y apenas pesan.
Un misil necesitaría tiempo y un micro potente para discriminar si es un señuelo o se usa como onda portadora y si se lanzan varios señuelos hasta descartarlo ya se han colado otros misiles verdaderos.


----------



## Kill33r (24 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> *Su-27: A punto de realizar su último vuelo, no mires atrás*
> 22/12/2021
> *Roman Skomorokhov.*
> https://topwar.ru/207020-su-27-uhodja-v-poslednij-polet-ne-stoit-ogljadyvatsja.html
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Dic 2022)

Toca dormir, mañana me obligan a ir al cena, 80 Km. de ida y 80 de vuelta, para celebrar la Nochebuena, . bueno es una costumbre, no catalana, pero mi compi es medio-madrileña y su familia hace el paripé, a ver como sera .. para que soñéis.







Bueno en Kiev lo tienen peor y por desgracia en Donersk.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso tiene pinta de ser un fake pero de los gordos de los propios ucranianos tirándose un petardo de los de las verbenas y las bodas para grabarlo e insinuar que el armamento ruso es una putísima mierda.
> 
> Por lo que veo hay gente que se lo traga y todo.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues llevar la peseta o el tubo entre dos no es que de muy buena imagen. Y parece que el trípode tampoco podía llevarlo uno solo.


----------



## zapatitos (24 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Pues llevar la peseta o el tubo entre dos no es que de muy buena imagen. Y parece que el trípode tampoco podía llevarlo uno solo.




Porque serán extras de un guión de cine bélico serie b. Ni los soldados de cualquier pais bananero de esos de los años 70-80 podían llegar a ser tan torpes y patanes como los que salen en ese video.

Para mí no es creible lo que sale en ese video ni de lejos, es que parece una escena del Equipo A ese, solo les ha faltado dar un tremendo salto por los aires cuando tiran el petardo para ser igualito que en esa serie.

Saludos.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque serán extras de un guión de cine bélico serie b. Ni los soldados de cualquier pais bananero de esos de los años 70-80 podían llegar a ser tan torpes y patanes como los que salen en ese video.
> 
> Para mí no es creible lo que sale en ese video ni de lejos, es que parece una escena del Equipo A ese, solo les ha faltado dar un tremendo salto por los aires cuando tiran el petardo para ser igualito que en esa serie.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo de dejar el mortero desmontado y aparcar el coche para recogerlo queda muy Paco. Igual son mercenarios españoles que secuestró alguna chortina ukra en un puticlub.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Dic 2022)

Cuidado pues, en flightradar ahora mismo


----------



## zapatitos (24 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Lo de dejar el mortero desmontado y aparcar el coche para recogerlo queda muy Paco. Igual son mercenarios españoles que secuestró alguna chortina ukra en un puticlub.




Probablemente sean "voluntarios" polacos. Habrá más polacos ahora mismo en Ucrania que ucranianos.

Saludos.


----------



## McRotor (24 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> prohibir la libertad religiosa. Que puede salir mal



"Brillante" movmiento del comediante quien cojones le asesora? Ah! si, analfabetos funcionales norteamericanos...

...Si quieres perder apoyo en tu causa no hay nada como ir contra la religión de las personas.

La población ortodoxa conserva una fe que aquí recordamos de hace decadas y no creo que este movimiento les haga ni puta gracia.

Les prohiben idioma, simbolos, banderas, partidos y ahora la fe... Al final va ser cierto que no va quedar ningun ucraniano porque ninguno va querer serlo si conlleva todo lo demas.


Aquí en la guerra civil, incluso entre el bando repiublicano tenias catolicos que les hacia tambalear su apoyo cada cafrada cometida contra los religiosos y eso al final rompe la unión en tu bando.

Fue un comunista quien puso a buen recaudo la virgen de covadonga porque no se fiaba de otros cafres...

...al final la fe esta por encima de siglas, banderas o ideales.


----------



## Mabuse (24 Dic 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> "Brillante" movmiento del comediante quien cojones le asesora? Ah! si analfabetos funcionales norteamericanos...
> 
> ...Si quieres perder apoyo en tu causa no hay nada como ir contra la religión de las personas.
> 
> ...



La fe es muy difícil de hacer desaparecer pero muy fácil de manipular, la religiosa al estar basada en algo intangible dura más que las fes basadas en líderes terrenales. De ahí la costumbre de todos los reyes de vincular su persona a lo divino. El covid y el cientifismo usan algo de esa intangibilidad. `pero carecen de la transcendencia de la idea de lo divino, que es algo que por definición está más alla en el tiempo y en el espacio. indefinible y eterno. Los ideólogos tras Zelensky ven peligrosa la influencia religiosa justo en el momento en que intentan hacerle pasar por un ser superior, de ser el eneno cocainómano me andaría con ojo, es más fácil vender un santo muerto que uno vivo.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

En 


brus dijo:


> Yo pienso muy similar. Nos olvidamos de los precedentes y el tamaño de los contendientes, la OTAN es militarmente muy superior a Rusia, lo único que les salvaguarda es el poder atómico pero el precedente que tenemos realmente es que quien aguanta contra la OTAN GANA SIEMPRE, lo han hecho en Afganistán hace dos días y eso está en mente de todos. El cambio de gobierno es indiferente en USA, Rusia tiene que aguantar hasta que la OTAN vaya a por China. Si tiene que estar 10 o 15 años de guerra tendrá que estar pero ganará si no se rinde aunque la intensidad del conflicto varíe, como pasó en afganistán.



Que día entró la otan en Afganistán?
No perdió esa guerra los rusos?


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso tiene pinta de ser un fake pero de los gordos de los propios ucranianos tirándose un petardo de los de las verbenas y las bodas para grabarlo e insinuar que el armamento ruso es una putísima mierda.
> 
> Por lo que veo hay gente que se lo traga y todo.
> 
> Saludos.



Claro, claro 
Solo hay que creer te a ti


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Dic 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> O Putin empieza a fusilar generales, o esto tiene mala pinta.
> 
> Stalin sí que sabía gestionar estos asuntos de Estado.



Fíjate si se está poniendo fea la cosa que puede que hasta tengas que buscarte un trabajo.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Dic 2022)

El judio se pitorrrea de los ukros


"Vamos a derrotar a todos". Fue con estas palabras de Zelensky que comenzó una nueva ola de movilización en Ucrania.








En el área de (Bakhmut), las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufren pérdidas significativas.


Posiciones rotas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


Imágenes de la columna rota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que consta del tanque T-64VB, el camión BMP-1, ZIL-131 y el BTR-82A capturado.


Exasesor de la CIA, James Rickards: Demasiadas bajas y problemas con el suministro de armas occidentales significarán que al final del conflicto, Ucrania perderá todo el sur y la orilla izquierda del Dniéper


The Hill: Algunos incluso en el Pentágono no creen que la Pequeña Rusia derrotará a la Gran Rusia
EL PERIODICO AMERICANO PERMITE LA POSIBILIDAD DE QUE AHORA DEJE A UCRANIA EN LA TIERRA - COMO AFGANISTÁN


Rusia ha transferido un lote de sistemas de misiles Tor-M2K a Bielorrusia, anunció el Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia.


Ex Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía:
Qasem Soleimani fue un símbolo de la lucha contra el terrorismo.
El exministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Turquía, Yashar Yakysh, en una entrevista con el periodista iraní Khayal Muazzin, dijo:


Se ha publicado un video de los preparativos para el discurso de hoy del general Haftar, en el que se espera que anuncie la autonomía de la región de Cirenaica y la creación real de un nuevo estado en África (en el territorio de Libia).


----------



## zapatitos (24 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Claro, claro
> Solo hay que creer te a ti




¿Y cuándo cojones te he pedido yo a ti alguna vez que me creas o me dejes de creer? Solo doy mi opinión y si no te gusta pues te jodes igual que me jodo yo cuando no me gustan las opiniones de los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## amcxxl (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (24 Dic 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> "Brillante" movmiento del comediante quien cojones le asesora? Ah! si, analfabetos funcionales norteamericanos...
> 
> ...Si quieres perder apoyo en tu causa no hay nada como ir contra la religión de las personas.
> 
> ...



En la guerra civil efectivamente las barrabasadas contra la Iglesia terminaron de convencer a muchos del bando con el que ir


----------



## Impresionante (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## apocalippsis (24 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ni es un impacto ni estaba en movimiento. Los twits y videos con arrogancia falsa, sobre todo cuando son tan evidentes, generan justo lo contrario de lo que se pretende: pesimismo en tu bando y confianza en el de tu enemigo.
> 
> Por cierto ¿qué les han tirado? Ha caído a 5 o 10 metros y no les ha hecho nada. Esa munición tan poco potente sólo destruye o inutilizas el objetivo si le das de pleno. Por el sonido al llegar parece que no ha sido una de esas minigranadas que tiran desde drones. ¿Hay artillería con tan poco poder destructivo? No lo sabía.



¿Pero tu estas viendo lo que ha pasado ahi? Han dejado el puto mortero y se han llevado solo la base, EL PUTO MORTERO EN MOVIMIENTO SE HA ACABADO., y ahora lo recogeran los otros. ES MAS DONDE HA CAIDO EL PEPINAZO SIGUE EN LLAMAS con lo que esos se han llevado algo de recuerdo.


----------



## España1 (24 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Goder,

inquietante


----------



## Impresionante (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El judio se pitorrrea de los ukros
> 
> 
> "Vamos a derrotar a todos". Fue con estas palabras de Zelensky que comenzó una nueva ola de movilización en Ucrania.
> ...



Que bien esta Libia después del genocidio de la OTAN, ejjjjj que es por la democracia.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo cojones te he pedido yo a ti alguna vez que me creas o me dejes de creer? Solo doy mi opinión y si no te gusta pues te jodes igual que me jodo yo cuando no me gustan las opiniones de los demás.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...


----------



## danilovix (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (24 Dic 2022)

danilovix dijo:


>



Y q no falte la mascarilla


----------



## McNulty (24 Dic 2022)

''La picadora de carne en Bakhmut es propaganda rusa''.


----------



## mazuste (24 Dic 2022)

Cuando nos encontramos en una encrucijada, penetramos en espacio de confusión
así que toca reflexionar y sacar a relucir nuestro espíritu de orientación, buscando
en la memoria el rastro que nos ha traído hasta aquí con todos tus seres queridos,
habidos y por haber.

Se que para muchos Jesús es su judío preferido,posiblemente leyenda, pero quien sabe...
Cuentan que que se dirigía a sus coetáneos , echándoles en cara su perenne arrogancia;
que les leyó la cartilla , y les dio su gran, y última, oportunidad de volver a la gracia de Dios.
Sin embargo, parece que no fue mucho el caso que le hicieron en t este par de milenios. 
Así que debo también entender a quienes claman: Vete de una vez, Jesús. Lo intentaste.
Está bien, y esa puede ser una lección para el resto de nosotros en esta encrucijada.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Bartleby (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

La «paz justa» de un presidente de guerra


Con su breve visita a Washington Volodymyr Zelensky ha conseguido mostrar el cambio que se ha producido en los últimos meses. Si su anterior visita había sido decepcionante y no había logrado de Jo…




slavyangrad.es











La «paz justa» de un presidente de guerra


24/12/2022


Con su breve visita a Washington Volodymyr Zelensky ha conseguido mostrar el cambio que se ha producido en los últimos meses. Si su anterior visita había sido decepcionante y no había logrado de Joe Biden el apoyo esperado, en esta ocasión, el presidente ucraniano ha conseguido exactamente lo que buscaba: mostrar el apoyo incondicional de sus socios, que este año ya han comprometido para Ucrania una asistencia que supera al presupuesto militar ruso, y realizar un acto de promoción personal como líder absoluto de un país que se ha convertido principal eje de la política internacional actualmente. Frente al líder que no recibió la atención del recién electo Joe Biden, Zelensky ha recibido ahora la ovación del Congreso, cuya presidencia ondeó una bandera ucrania y celebró la visita en las redes sociales con el grito de OUN.

El intento de resaltar la figura de Zelensky y hacer de él un líder único puede comprobarse en la escenificación de toda la visita. Pese a tratarse de un escaparate incomparable, Volodymyr Zelensky no estuvo acompañado de la _primera dama_ Olena Zelenska, que habría restado protagonismo al jefe de Estado, que se presentó en Washington con la indumentaria de héroe de guerra en lugar de la del presidente de paz que recibió el respaldo electoral del país en 2019 a base de promesas de compromiso para lograr la paz en Donbass. En este año, Zelensky no solo ha logrado situar a Ucrania como prioridad en las relaciones internacionales, sino que ha instalado en la conciencia colectiva que la guerra que libra en nombre de Occidente enfrenta a democracia frente a autoritarismo, libertad contra opresión, buenos contra malos o, como ni siquiera intentan ocultar algunos representantes ucranianos, una potencia europea contra una asiática, entendido el término de la misma forma que se usara varios siglos atrás.

En las horas anteriores a la llegada de Zelensky a Washington, la prensa estadounidense daba por hecho que el presidente ucraniano aprovecharía su discurso de alto perfil en el Congreso para anunciar su tan esperado plan de paz. Desde hace varias semanas, el presidente ucraniano se ha referido repetidamente a la idea del final de la guerra y la preparación de esa paz. Hace ya varios meses, Zelensky introdujo una hoja de ruta de diez puntos según la cual el presidente ucraniano trató de presentarse como interesado en la paz mientras política y militarmente continuaba con el camino marcado desde su llegada al poder: el rechazo a cualquier compromiso. Para ello, Volodymyr Zelensky no dudó en calificar cualquier casto militar estadounidense en Ucrania como inversión. Nadie esconde ya que Ucrania se ha presentado voluntaria para actuar como ejército proxy de la Estados Unidos en la guerra común contra Rusia.

Finalmente, en su discurso, Zelensky no anunció plan de paz alguno, aunque sí se refirió a la existencia de una propuesta que había discutido con Joe Biden. En los últimos días, el presidente ucraniano se ha referido a la idea de una “paz justa” al mismo tiempo que sus asesores y el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania repetían nuevamente las exigencias de más armamento pesado con el que llevar la guerra a todo el territorio del país según sus fronteras de 1991, es decir, a Crimea, territorio que Kiev aspira a conquistar para imponer esa paz nacida de su victoria. En los muchos artículos dedicados a la visita de Zelensky a Washington, se ha destacado una declaración del presidente ucraniano en la que se refería a esa “paz justa” de la que tendría que convencer a quienes han perdido a familiares en la guerra. Después de meses de bombardeos contra la población civil de Donbass, la ruptura unilateral de las negociaciones de paz de marzo y la prohibición de negociar con Vladimir Putin, Volodymyr Zelensky intenta presentarse ahora como la voz de la moderación, una imagen que, como hasta ahora, no se corresponde con la realidad.

Desde las dos grandes victorias ucranianas de esta reciente fase de la guerra, la ruptura de Járkov y el logro que supuso obligar a Rusia a renunciar a Jersón, que se suman al éxito ucraniano en la defensa de Kiev, el frente ha sufrido escasos cambios. Rusia ha reforzado sus posiciones, ha aumentado su agrupación en la zona de combate y construido fortificaciones defensivas a lo largo de la larga línea de separación. Pese a lo que podría haberse esperado, especialmente teniendo en cuenta el triunfalismo ucraniano, en los últimos dos meses, Ucrania no ha logrado romper el frente en ninguna zona, tampoco en Lugansk, posiblemente la zona más vulnerable tras el colapso ruso en Járkov. Por lo tanto, la retórica de victoria que Ucrania ha instalado en la conciencia colectiva ignora las realidades sobre el terreno y busca presentar su victoria como única vía para la paz. En realidad, no se trata más que de la repetición de la misma táctica utilizada por Ucrania durante el largo e infructuoso proceso de Minsk, en el que la “paz justa” pasaba por afirmar falsamente haber cumplido con sus compromisos y exigir a Rusia la rendición y entrega de las Repúblicas Populares.

Con su intervención militar, Rusia dio por concluido el capítulo de Minsk, con lo que liberó a Ucrania de concesiones que jamás iba a cumplir. En caso de lograr reconquistar Donbass, nadie esperaría ya concesiones culturales o lingüísticas a la población de Donbass, esa misma a la que mucho antes de la llegada de las tropas rusas, Zelensky animaba a mudarse a Rusia en caso de no sentirse ucraniana. Pero con su intervención, Ucrania ha sabido también volver a poner sobre la mesa la cuestión de Crimea, que no formaba parte de los acuerdos de Minsk. Aparentemente cerrada la cuestión de su estatus como parte de Rusia hace casi nueve años, Kiev utiliza ahora la amenaza sobre el acercamiento de la guerra a la península como herramienta de presión contra Rusia y busca armas occidentales de largo alcance para poder mostrar en Sebastopol el respeto a la población que Ucrania muestra en Donetsk.

Con la guerra, Ucrania ha logrado en estos años imponer una versión única del sentir ucraniano y ha institucionalizado unas formas hasta hace unos años asociadas únicamente a una parte del país. La intervención rusa ha permitido institucionalizar la idea de la unidad de Ucrania e imponerla, no solo a nivel nacional sino internacional. Tras la visita de Zelensky, la prensa occidental en bloque ha publicado artículos en los que ha resaltado que “los ucranianos califican de éxito” el viaje del presidente a Estados Unidos. Mientras tanto, ciudadanos ucranianos al otro lado del frente continúan soportando los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que causan muerte y destrucción diaria en ciudades como Donetsk sin que su opinión sea tenida en cuenta siquiera para reconocer que no existe un único punto de vista en el país.

En ese contexto, las palabras del presidente ucraniano sobre su visión de la “paz justa” describen simplemente la victoria ucraniana tras la cual se instalaría en esos territorios, que Zelensky espera que incluyan Donbass y Crimea, esa visión de Ucrania que se ha impuesto a lo largo de los últimos ocho años. Una visión en la que toda desviación no nacionalista es entendida como traición y en la que debe rechazarse todo pasado político o cultural con Rusia y especialmente todo lo relativo al pasado soviético. Ucrania no ha dejado duda alguna de que esa es la imagen que espera de su ciudadanía.

“Para mí, como presidente, la paz justa implica que no haya compromisos en cuanto a la soberanía, libertad e integridad territorial de mi país y el pago por todos los daños infligidos por la agresión rusa”, afirmó Zelensky, que confunde victoria impuesta con paz justa, libertad con capacidad para prohibir medios o partidos incómodos e integridad territorial con captura de territorios en los que el rechazo a Ucrania es similar al rechazo de Kiev a su población.


----------



## dabuti (24 Dic 2022)

ALERTAS AÉREAS HOY EN ZAPOHORIYA Y AYER VIERNES EN TODA UCRANIA.

NO HAY TREGUAS DE NAVIDAD QUE VALGAN.

24 DEC, 02:00
*Air alert issued in Kiev-controlled part of Zaporozhye region*
According to Zerkalo Nedeli, explosions are heard in the city of Zaporozhye

KIEV, December 24. /TASS/. An air alert was announced on the night of Saturday in the part of the Zaporozhye region controlled by Kiev, according to the data of the official resource for alerting the population.
According to Zerkalo Nedeli, explosions are heard in the city of Zaporozhye.
On Friday, the air raid siren was active in Kiev and most regions in the east, south and center of Ukraine.


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

*Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 23 de diciembre de 2022*

Hay una pausa temporal a lo largo de todo el frente.

Los bandos intercambian disparos en todas las zonas de contacto.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ En la zona forestal de Serebryansky, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron un DRG enemigo.

▪ Hay duelos de artillería a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En la zona de Bajmut (Artemivsk), continúan los combates en las afueras del sureste de la ciudad y cerca de Klescheyevka.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ En Marinka hay combates cerca de la administración de la ciudad.

▪ El enemigo volvió a bombardear Donetsk, Makiivka, Horlivka, Yasynuvata y Holmivskyy, hay víctimas civiles.

Región de Zaporizhzhya

▪ La Fuerza Aérea rusa llevó a cabo un ataque aéreo cerca de Kamenskoye. Al mismo tiempo, la artillería rusa operó sobre objetivos en Orekhove, Charivne y Zaliznychne.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra objetivos de las AFU en Kherson, Dniprovske, Respublika, Yantarniy y Stanislav.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
La situación a finales del 23 de diciembre de 2022

Han pasado exactamente dos semanas desde que los serbios levantaron las primeras barricadas en el norte de Kosovo y Metohija para protestar contra el terror de las autoridades de Pristina. Las carreteras de ocho localidades siguen bloqueadas y cada vez hay más gente en los puntos de reunión.


Spoiler: OT



▪ En Rudar, donde antes se había abierto una ciudad de tiendas de campaña, se celebró ayer una gran protesta bajo el lema "Kurti, Kosovo y Metohija no es tu dote, es nuestra patria".

Según diversas estimaciones, hasta diez mil personas acudieron a la concentración, y durante todo el día estuvieron llegando columnas de coches desde Zvecan, Zubin Potok y el norte de Mitrovica. Los manifestantes exigieron la liberación de los serbios detenidos anteriormente, que dimitieron desafiantes de sus cargos en la policía de Kosovo.

▪ Los pasos fronterizos de Jarinje y Brnjak, en la línea administrativa, siguen cerrados. Además, las fuerzas de seguridad de Kosovo han empezado a bloquear carreteras en el norte de Kosovo y Metohija.

❗ Un puesto de control de la policía kosovar ha aparecido en la carretera cercana al puente de Balban, cortando de hecho las dos localidades de mayoría serbia del norte de la provincia, Zvecan y Mitrovica. También se han instalado varios puestos de control en la autopista Mitrovica-Leposavic.

▪ Se ha registrado una acumulación de oficiales de la ROSU en la aldea de Brdo, cerca de Mitrovica.

Esto podría significar preparativos para dispersar las barricadas serbias, con las que el gobierno de Pristina amenazó previamente a los serbios.

Con el trasfondo de los pasados ejercicios del contingente de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN (KFOR) con equipos de ingeniería y el suministro de vehículos blindados turcos Vuran a Pristina, la decisión de Kurti de dispersar por la fuerza las protestas serbias se convierte en un escenario muy probable.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La «paz justa» de un presidente de guerra
> 
> 
> Con su breve visita a Washington Volodymyr Zelensky ha conseguido mostrar el cambio que se ha producido en los últimos meses. Si su anterior visita había sido decepcionante y no había logrado de Jo…
> ...



Crimea es una piedra en el zapato de la OTAN, ya que era el objetivo último del golpe de estado. Y ahora, a punto de llegar 2023, seguirá siendo rusa como en el siglo XIX. Una guerra por Crimea que vuelven a perder anglos y franceses como en el siglo XIX....por mucho que toquen el tambor Crimea seguirá siendo rusa....es lo que hay....la imagen de los misiles nucleares del juicio final colocándose en posición si lo han entendido en el Pentágono....ninguna ciudad USA perecerá bajo las llamas nucleares por Crimea....


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Se ha puesto a disposición del Ministerio de Defensa una versión ampliada del informe de la Dirección de Reducción de Amenazas del Pentágono (DTRA) sobre las actividades en Ucrania. El documento confirma que en Ucrania se llevaron a cabo ejercicios y entrenamientos con agentes patógenos altamente peligrosos, según ha declarado el jefe de las Fuerzas de Defensa rusas, Ihor Kirillov.

Kirillov dijo que el Pentágono había eliminado alrededor del 80 por ciento de la información del informe DITRA sobre las actividades en Ucrania publicado anteriormente. Sin embargo, el Ministerio de Defensa dispone de una versión ampliada de este informe, que revela nombres, cargos de especialistas y jefes de proyectos biológicos, así como una lista de laboratorios implicados.

Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa había declarado que se estaba trabajando en Estados Unidos para mejorar las propiedades patógenas del agente patógeno COVID-19. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Si el Ministerio de Defensa ruso quiere obtener más resultados de su cobertura de la situación con los laboratorios militares de armas biológicas de EEUU, debería anunciar el inicio de acciones de investigación (idealmente conjuntamente con la RPC e Irán), cuyo resultado deberían ser sanciones a las líneas de investigación médica y científica.

O deberían empezar a rodar una gran serie de televisión en la línea de Sleepless con Steven Seagal y traducciones simultáneas al chino, inglés, español, francés y alemán.

Se ha alcanzado el límite de la eficacia de las demostraciones de presentación






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

AFU: La agrupación de buques en el Mar Negro ha aumentado a 11 buques. Tres de ellos llevan misiles Kalibr

El portavoz del Mando Operativo Sur declaró que 20 misiles Kalibr estaban listos para ser lanzados desde el Mar Negro. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza en Donbás e inflige fuego en las zonas de Kupyansk y Limansk - lo principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las tropas rusas han llevado a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Andreevka LNR y Yampolovka, Razdolovka, Bakhmutskyy, Artemivsk, Severny, Nueva York, Krasnogorovka, Vodyany y Marinka en la DNR.
▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, unidades rusas bombardearon posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las zonas de Kyslovka, Kotlyarovka, Tabayevka, Krakhmalne en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye, Stelmakhovka y Myasozharivka en la RNL.
▪ En dirección a Liman, las tropas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Chernopopivka, Terny y Dibrovy, en la RNL.
▪ En dirección a Seversk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon al enemigo cerca del asentamiento de Horki, en la región de Sumy.
▪ En la dirección Slobozhansky, la artillería y los morteros de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron al enemigo cerca de los asentamientos de Guryev, Veternaya, Kudeevka, Goptovka, Starushki, Ogurtsovo, Volchansk, Ambarnoye, Novomlynsk y Dvurechnaya en Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección de Bajmut, tanquistas, artilleros y morteros rusos bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en Sporny, Berestovo, Soledar, Artemivsk, Kleshcheyevka, Chasov Yar, Stupochki, Bila Hora, Dyleyevka y Opytne en la RPD.
▪ Cerca de Avdyivka, las tropas rusas bombardearon a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Kamenka, Avdyivka, Veseliye, Vodyane, Pervomayskoye, Nevelskoye, Krasnogorovka, Georgiyevka, Marinka y Novomikhailivka en la DNR. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Los servicios especiales rusos detienen a un militante del Frente Nacional Ucraniano Azov en la región de Luhansk

El detenido planeaba llevar a cabo varios atentados terroristas en el territorio de Ucrania. El saboteador estaba recopilando información sobre la ubicación de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y también buscaba información sobre los funcionarios de las administraciones de las ciudades y distritos liberados.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Desde el frente Maryinskiy nos llega información de que nuestros combatientes han tomado otro grupo de prisioneros ucranianos.

Es un punto interesante. Todos son de Kherson, movilizados hace poco, en cuanto Ucrania se hizo con el control de la ciudad.

Dicen que fueron enviados a propósito a la picadora de carne por sus comandantes sin formación, "para demostrar su lealtad a Kiev y resarcirse con sangre".

UPD
Y aquí está Vladlen publicando un vídeo también
t.me/vladlentatarsky/18274 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## EGO (24 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> alvid red carga nuevo contenido en matrix Z para borregormatrix enchufados
> 
> luego en la realidad ni señuelos ni pollas
> 
> ...



Ya se nota como los patriotas estan limpiando el cielo de chatarra rusa.No se por que coño han tardado tanto en mandarlos.

Ademas deberian rodear las ciudades grandes de sistemas Phalanx para achatarrar la basura de los geranios follacabras.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Dic 2022)

Otra versión de lo que está pasando, desde el punto ruso....
El Capitán I rango Gundarov anunció la preparación de las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa para un enfrentamiento directo con las Fuerzas Armadas de la OTAN.
....
Por lo tanto, la acumulación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no está directamente relacionada con el conflicto en Ucrania. Estamos hablando de planes para los próximos tres o cuatro años, durante los cuales el SVO puede convertirse en un choque directo con la OTAN.
Читайте больше на Россия готовится к столкновению с НАТО — Гундаров


----------



## Yomateix (24 Dic 2022)

¿Elegir entre amigos? ¿Ponen al mismo nivel a Ucrania y a Rusia? Y por supuesto se vuelven a desmarcar de ayudar a Rusia de ningún modo y que ellos solo quieren una solución pacífica. A los Chinos solo les importa la tajada que puedan sacar de unos paises y otros, pero sin mojarse por nadie, hasta el día que les toque a ellos, como ya les ha avisado EEUU. La diferencia es que en otro bloque está EEUU que solo busca sacar tajada, pero sabe como vender a sus aliados que están unidos y que lo hace por el bien Mundial (y la gente se lo traga) Por un lado un bloque firme donde solo manda EEUU (mientras aguante la economía) y por el otro lado, paises que cada uno va a lo suyo.

*La guerra en Ucrania afectó a los lazos China-UE, reconoce el nuevo embajador chino*

La invasión rusa de Ucrania "se está convirtiendo en un problema" para las relaciones entre China y la Unión Europea (UE), reconoció el nuevo embajador del país asiático ante los Veintisiete, Fu Cong, en una entrevista concedida al diario hongkonés _South China Morning Post_, recogida por Efe.

Fu, quien asumió este mes un cargo que llevaba vacante un año, también consideró que la guerra ha puesto a China "en una situación muy difícil" ya que *Pekín "no quiere tener que elegir entre amigos"*, en referencia a los lazos con Moscú y Kiev.

El diplomático aseguró que China ha sufrido "daños colaterales" a consecuencia de "esta crisis", y acusó a Estados Unidos de "sacar tajada de ella" no solo con la venta de armas sino también por la situación de crisis energética en la que entraron los países europeos.

Acerca de la relación entre China y Rusia, Fu pidió a los europeos que "no interpreten demasiado la terminología" del acuerdo que firmaron el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, y su homólogo ruso, Vladímir Putin, apenas semanas antes de la invasión de Ucrania, en el que se habló de una "cooperación ilimitada".

El embajador lamentó que se siga señalando al acuerdo para* acusar a China de estar "en el bando equivocado" pese a que "los hechos muestran que China no está ofreciendo ayuda militar a Rusia" *y que, el día siguiente *al inicio de la invasión, Xi llamase a Putin "para fomentar claramente que se intentara encontrar una solución pacífica"*.

"Nuestra postura ha sido bastante equilibrada (...) y estamos dispuestos a participar en cualquier iniciativa pacífica", agregó.


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Entrega de acianos. Trabajar las 24 horas del día

El exclusivo sistema de mortero transportable y remolcado de 82 mm 2B9(M) "Vasilok", con más de medio siglo de historia, sigue demostrando su eficacia hoy en día, en la modalidad de combate moderna.

Disparando contra una única posición enemiga, un mortero automático puede sustituir a un pelotón o, eventualmente, a una batería de morteros convencionales de avancarga.

La cadencia de fuego práctica es del orden de 120 disparos/min, mientras que el modo de disparo es del orden de 60 disparos/min, lo que supera, por ejemplo, la cadencia de fuego del mortero Podnos entre 2,5 y 5 veces. De este modo, el arma dispone de un principio de carga penetrante de casete.

Otra gran ventaja del 2B9 refrigerado por agua y de su versión 2B9M refrigerada por aire es la capacidad de disparar proyectiles especiales de carga hueca contra vehículos blindados enemigos en fuego directo. El mortero es capaz de disparar trayectorias elevadas y deprimidas hasta un alcance de 4270 m.

Gracias a los chicos de @zlochan por la presentación.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## pepetemete (24 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No me considero un experto, ni nada parecido, pero por lo que he leído los Ucronazis han construido durante años fortificaciones y puestos de tiro preparados para la artillería y MRLS.
> 
> Como he dicho alguna vez son Nazis, pero no gilipollas y cambian de posición muy rápido tras haber disparado.
> 
> ...



Coincido ...y sí, seguramente será lo que dices, que se desplazan rápidamente y es complicado cazarlos.
Además, estoy absolutamente seguro de que ucranianos deben de quedar muy pocos en ese ejército, y que hay "voluntarios" de todos los ejércitos de la OTAN sobre el terreno.

Pienso que una gran ofensiva se está preparando desde Bielorrusia y otros puntos...y que la OTAN lo sabe , así que a ver como se afronta el tema cuando Rusia se lance a por Kiev y descabece el régimen que ha implantado la CIA.

Creo que el objetivo es Kiev, claramente, y llevan ya un tiempo preparándose para ello.

PD.- Al que haga referencia a la primera ofensiva sobre Kiev -que claramente no era para tomarla- lo meto en el ignore.


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Muere en Ucrania otro nacionalista bielorruso que luchó en el regimiento Aidar - Oleg Ponomaryov









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## pepetemete (24 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Elegir entre amigos? ¿Ponen al mismo nivel a Ucrania y a Rusia? Y por supuesto se vuelven a desmarcar de ayudar a Rusia de ningún modo y que ellos solo quieren una solución pacífica. A los Chinos solo les importa la tajada que puedan sacar de unos paises y otros, pero sin mojarse por nadie, hasta el día que les toque a ellos, como ya les ha avisado EEUU. La diferencia es que en otro bloque está EEUU que solo busca sacar tajada, pero sabe como vender a sus aliados que están unidos y que lo hace por el bien Mundial (y la gente se lo traga) Por un lado un bloque firme donde solo manda EEUU (mientras aguante la economía) y por el otro lado, paises que cada uno va a lo suyo.
> 
> *La guerra en Ucrania afectó a los lazos China-UE, reconoce el nuevo embajador chino*
> 
> ...



El objetivo de USA es que la UE imponga sanciones y corte lazos comerciales con China... los rusos lo saben, los chinos lo saben


----------



## Malevich (24 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Muere en Ucrania otro nacionalista bielorruso que luchó en el regimiento Aidar - Oleg Ponomaryov
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desnazifica 2x1 no va más señores....


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Toca dormir, mañana me obligan a ir al cena, 80 Km. de ida y 80 de vuelta, para celebrar la Nochebuena, . bueno es una costumbre, no catalana, pero mi compi es medio-madrileña y su familia hace el paripé, a ver como sera .. para que soñéis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Le acompaño en el sentimiento.
No le cuento mis planes para que no me piten los oídos.

Aprovecho el mensaje para desearles a todos ustedes ¡Feliz Navidad!
Los creyentes disfruten de su Fiesta. Y los no creyentes sobrevivan como puedan._


----------



## riggedd (24 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ni es un impacto ni estaba en movimiento. Los twits y videos con arrogancia falsa, sobre todo cuando son tan evidentes, generan justo lo contrario de lo que se pretende: pesimismo en tu bando y confianza en el de tu enemigo.
> 
> Por cierto ¿qué les han tirado? Ha caído a 5 o 10 metros y no les ha hecho nada. Esa munición tan poco potente sólo destruye o inutilizas el objetivo si le das de pleno. Por el sonido al llegar parece que no ha sido una de esas minigranadas que tiran desde drones. ¿Hay artillería con tan poco poder destructivo? No lo sabía.
> [/QUO
> Granada de mortero de 81mm , aunque también los hay más pequeños.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Dic 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> El objetivo de USA es que la UE imponga sanciones y corte lazos comerciales con China... los rusos lo saben, los chinos lo saben



Es que no hay que ser muy listos para saberlo, hay un centenar de noticias que lo dicen directamente, no es que tenga que trabajar mucho la inteligencia China.

Lo absurdo es que la UE esté tragando con perder un socio fiable tras otro (cuidado, que a mi que Europa fabrique más e importe menos me parece que es de cajón, aunque a corto-medio plazo puedan aumentar los costes, pero lo contrario es tirarte un tiro en el pie, pero hazlo en tus plazos, no corriendo y deprisa porque te lo ordenen) solo porque EEUU se lo ordene, no porque consideren que es lo mejor para sus ciudadanos. Por eso mientras la UE siga siendo sumisa a EEUU el bloque seguirá siendo mucho más fuerte que el otro en el que cada uno va a lo suyo. De hecho EEUU no es aliado, es amo y el día en que decidas (si se atreven) a dejar de considerarlo amo, dejará de ser aliado. Y para entonces ya te habrás quedado sin la energía de Rusia, sin los productos de China......

Lo absurdo e incomprensible es que Europa priorice a EEUU antes que a sus ciudadanos.....salvo que los que manden se estén llevando sus beneficios bajo mano o tengan un miedo atroz a posibles sanciones....pero EEUU no puede sancionar a toda la UE en bloque, porque sería la ruina para ellos, ya que eso obligaría a la UE a pasarse al bando de los que hoy son los "malos" Lo que formaría un bloque más sólido en Europa, toda Europa y Rusia en el mismo bloque. Pero hoy en día lo que importa a los "líderes" Europeos es la imágen pública y el lavado de imágen que hacen a EEUU en los medios (algo que se ha currado teniendo medios afines) no lo tiene Rusia.


----------



## willbeend (24 Dic 2022)

danilovix dijo:


>



Y como "protestan" con conocimiento de causa, la bandera la ponen al reves... 

Menuda panda de inutiles.


----------



## coscorron (24 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Le acompaño en el sentimiento.
> No le cuento mis planes para que no me piten los oídos.
> 
> Aprovecho el mensaje para desearles a todos ustedes ¡Feliz Navidad!
> Los creyentes disfruten de su Fiesta. Y los no creyentes sobrevivan como puedan._



Aquí un no creyente de la Navidad, para mi lo único bueno de la navidad es cuando acaban pero tengo un chaval pequeño al que le encantan y ya no puedo huir de las festividades como hacia de joven ... Feliz Navidad @Harman y muchas gracias por todo el tiempo que dedicas al foro y toda la información que aportas....


----------



## dabuti (24 Dic 2022)

HACE 5 AÑOS EL NEW JEW TIMES ya se preocupaba por la abundancia de granadas de mano en cualquier lugar de UCRANIA.

EN 2023, QUE DIOS NOS COJA CONFESADOS.









Taken From Ukraine’s War Zone, Grenades Are Used in Crimes, Too (Published 2017)


The weapons are becoming an increasingly common feature in criminal activities including domestic violence and bank robberies.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Dic 2022)

23 de diciembre de 2022
*"
"Un diputado municipal de San Petersburgo exigió abrir un caso penal contra Vladimir Putin: llamó a la guerra una guerra.*

El diputado municipal del distrito de Smolninskoye, Nikita Yuferev, apeló al jefe de la Oficina del Fiscal General, Igor Krasnov, y al Ministro del Interior, Vladimir Kolokoltsev, con una solicitud para iniciar un caso penal contra el presidente Vladimir Putin. Yuferev anunció esto en las redes sociales.

*De lo que el Mundep acusa a Putin. *En la tarde del 22 de diciembre, durante un acercamiento a la prensa, *Putin dijo que el objetivo de Rusia en la guerra con Ucrania no era "hacer girar el volante de un conflicto militar, sino, por el contrario, poner fin a la guerra*".

Yuferev pidió a los jefes de los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley que verificaran la declaración de Putin sobre el artículo sobre "falsificaciones" sobre el ejército ruso (artículo 207.3 del Código Penal). “Pero no hubo ningún decreto para acabar con la NMD, no se declaró la guerra. *Varios miles de personas ya han sido condenadas por tales palabras sobre la guerra”, agregó el diputado municipal*


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> "Brillante" movmiento del comediante quien cojones le asesora?



Celebrar la Navidad el 25 de Diciembre, es un paso mas para convertir a los ukros occidentales en polacos, pasito a pasito.


----------



## vettonio (24 Dic 2022)

Ayer hubo una tremenda explosión de gas en Marruecos . Hay varios vídeos.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> La fe es muy difícil de hacer desaparecer



La fe en Dios es una caracteristica intrinseca del ser humano, ni el Tercer Reich, ni la URSS, ni la Albania de Hoxha pudieron eliminarla, la represion lleva al fundamentalismo religioso, los albaneses hoy en dia son casi todos yihadistas en potencia.


----------



## cebollin-o (24 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Aunque usted no lo crea. *El cuerpo de marines planea deshacerse de la frase “Si, señor’ para apegarse a la llamada ‘Neutralidad de Genero*’



Acabarán copiando una vez más al ejército español y estandarizando nuestra respuesta con rango, p.e: "si mi capitán", "si mi sargento"... 

(_Durante la instrucción, recuerdo que casi de lo primero que se nos enseñó fue a responder con el rango.
El pardillo que respondiera con un "señor, si señor" o similares pasaba el fin de semana en el cuartel "viendo peliculas americanas")_


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


>



En Canada hay mas de 1.500.000 canadienses de origen ucraniano y en los USA mas de 1.000.000, tienen exmilitares y voluntarios totalmente fanatizados para usarlos de inmediato.









Ukrainian Canadians - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Ukrainian Americans - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





PD- Tambien hay una importante poblacion de origen ruso en ambos paises.


----------



## pepetemete (24 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es que no hay que ser muy listos para saberlo, hay un centenar de noticias que lo dicen directamente, no es que tenga que trabajar mucho la inteligencia China.
> 
> Lo absurdo es que la UE esté tragando con perder un socio fiable tras otro (cuidado, que a mi que Europa fabrique más e importe menos me parece que es de cajón, aunque a corto-medio plazo puedan aumentar los costes, pero lo contrario es tirarte un tiro en el pie, pero hazlo en tus plazos, no corriendo y deprisa porque te lo ordenen) solo porque EEUU se lo ordene, no porque consideren que es lo mejor para sus ciudadanos. Por eso mientras la UE siga siendo sumisa a EEUU el bloque seguirá siendo mucho más fuerte que el otro en el que cada uno va a lo suyo. De hecho EEUU no es aliado, es amo y el día en que decidas (si se atreven) a dejar de considerarlo amo, dejará de ser aliado. Y para entonces ya te habrás quedado sin la energía de Rusia, sin los productos de China......
> 
> Lo absurdo e incomprensible es que Europa priorice a EEUU antes que a sus ciudadanos.....salvo que los que manden se estén llevando sus beneficios bajo mano o tengan un miedo atroz a posibles sanciones....pero EEUU no puede sancionar a toda la UE en bloque, porque sería la ruina para ellos, ya que eso obligaría a la UE a pasarse al bando de los que hoy son los "malos" Lo que formaría un bloque más sólido en Europa, toda Europa y Rusia en el mismo bloque. Pero hoy en día lo que importa a los "líderes" Europeos es la imágen pública y el lavado de imágen que hacen a EEUU en los medios (algo que se ha currado teniendo medios afines) no lo tiene Rusia.



Es que la UE... es un invento de masones. 
Los ciudadanos son profanos y deben acatar lo que sus amos progenitores les ofrecen.
Los ciudadanos siempre les importaron una mierda.... su ego y sus movidas son lo más importante...por el bien común por supuesto


----------



## John Nash (24 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La fe en Dios es una caracteristica intrinseca del ser humano, ni el Tercer Reich, ni la URSS, ni la Albania de Hoxha pudieron eliminarla, la represion lleva al fundamentalismo religioso, los albaneses hoy en dia son casi todos yihadistas en potencia.



Es un residuo de la ignorancia primigenia más una dosis de antropocentrismo primario. La mayoría silenciosa racional ya no es creyente. Celebraré la navidad sólo como mera tradición social.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es un residuo de la ignorancia primigenia más una dosis de antropocentrismo primario. La mayoría silenciosa racional ya no es creyente. Celebraré la navidad sólo como mera tradición social.



Es la diferencia que hay entre un animal y un ser humano, el alma.




PD- Las ideas comunistoides no te llevaran al paraiso.


----------



## delhierro (24 Dic 2022)

Me pregunto que impide que los rusos tomen como objetivo una zona pequeña del frente, y hagan un carrusel de aviones bombandeandola. Los sist


Harman dijo:


> Desde el frente Maryinskiy nos llega información de que nuestros combatientes han tomado otro grupo de prisioneros ucranianos.
> 
> Es un punto interesante. Todos son de Kherson, movilizados hace poco, en cuanto Ucrania se hizo con el control de la ciudad.
> 
> ...



Es que hay que se profundamente subnormal, para no movilizar tu, abandonar una zona y dejarle soldados al enemigo que moviliza por la fuerza a todo el mundo. Si es que....y tal pero regalarle posibilidades al enemigo no suele ser bueno en una guerra.

Por cierto , que iba a pasar esto ya lo adelantamos por aquí algunos, sin ser Mariscales de Campo que no hace falta.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Dic 2022)

Feliz Navidad a todos el mundo, sobre todo a los que trabajen y estén de guardia, les acompaño.

A creyentes y a los no como yo.

Saludos


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

*Feliz Navidad a todos los foreros, incluso a* @Harman


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica de IV generación, China decide regular los deepfakes, que tanto hemos visto por este foro con todo tipo de vídeos y por otros lugares de internet...
China regulará la tecnología de síntesis profunda (deepfake) a partir de 2023
China regulará la tecnología de síntesis profunda (deepfake) a partir de 2023 (china-briefing.com)

Los deepfakes de la OTAN van a tener ya poco recorrido en China, y supongo que luego en Rusia...por aquí (España) los tendremos aún durante mucho tiempo como medio de mantener a los borregos tranquilos....


----------



## bigmaller (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> 23 de diciembre de 2022
> *"
> "Un diputado municipal de San Petersburgo exigió abrir un caso penal contra Vladimir Putin: llamó a la guerra una guerra.*
> 
> ...



Que sentido tiene que un politico ruso haga eso en una dictadura putiniana.....   


Aportais "pruebas" De una cosa y la conyraria a diario. 

Os encanta hollywood....


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es que no hay que ser muy listos para saberlo, hay un centenar de noticias que lo dicen directamente, no es que tenga que trabajar mucho la inteligencia China.
> 
> Lo absurdo es que la UE esté tragando con perder un socio fiable tras otro (cuidado, que a mi que Europa fabrique más e importe menos me parece que es de cajón, aunque a corto-medio plazo puedan aumentar los costes, pero lo contrario es tirarte un tiro en el pie, pero hazlo en tus plazos, no corriendo y deprisa porque te lo ordenen) solo porque EEUU se lo ordene, no porque consideren que es lo mejor para sus ciudadanos. Por eso mientras la UE siga siendo sumisa a EEUU el bloque seguirá siendo mucho más fuerte que el otro en el que cada uno va a lo suyo. De hecho EEUU no es aliado, es amo y el día en que decidas (si se atreven) a dejar de considerarlo amo, dejará de ser aliado. Y para entonces ya te habrás quedado sin la energía de Rusia, sin los productos de China......
> 
> Lo absurdo e incomprensible es que Europa priorice a EEUU antes que a sus ciudadanos.....salvo que los que manden se estén llevando sus beneficios bajo mano o tengan un miedo atroz a posibles sanciones....pero EEUU no puede sancionar a toda la UE en bloque, porque sería la ruina para ellos, ya que eso obligaría a la UE a pasarse al bando de los que hoy son los "malos" Lo que formaría un bloque más sólido en Europa, toda Europa y Rusia en el mismo bloque. Pero hoy en día lo que importa a los "líderes" Europeos es la imágen pública y el lavado de imágen que hacen a EEUU en los medios (algo que se ha currado teniendo medios afines) no lo tiene Rusia.



china esta comprandole a rusia de todo y la provee de nuevos socios comerciales, ademas de lo que bajo cuerda esten haciendo

no se fie de lo que digan, los chinos son expertos en el ardid y la mentira


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Malevich (24 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Es un residuo de la ignorancia primigenia más una dosis de antropocentrismo primario. La mayoría silenciosa racional ya no es creyente. Celebraré la navidad sólo como mera tradición social.



La Navidad es una fiesta del consumismo y de la hipocresia. Pero dicho esto, feliz Navidad a todas las gentes de bien del hilo.


----------



## Kron II (24 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Le acompaño en el sentimiento.
> No le cuento mis planes para que no me piten los oídos.
> 
> Aprovecho el mensaje para desearles a todos ustedes ¡Feliz Navidad!
> Los creyentes disfruten de su Fiesta. Y los no creyentes sobrevivan como puedan._



Igualmente. ¡Feliz Navidad para toda la gente de bien del hilo!


----------



## Argentium (24 Dic 2022)

Si no nos avisan no nos abríamos dado cuenta¡¡¡

*China acusa a Estados Unidos de "sacar tajada" de la guerra de Ucrania*
*Así lo ha reconocido el nuevo embajador del país asiático ante los Veintisiete, Fu Cong.*

El nuevo embajador del país asiático ante los Veintisiete, Fu Cong, ha asegurado que la administración de Biden "ha sacado tajada" de la guerra que se ha producido en Ucrania. 

_Además, acerca de la relación entre China y Rusia, Fu pidió a los europeos que "no interpreten demasiado la terminología" del acuerdo que firmaron el presidente chino, Xi Jinping, y su homólogo ruso, Vladímir Putin, apenas semanas antes de la invasión de Ucrania, en el que se habló de una "cooperación ilimitada". _

Está entre los cálculos de muchos que China en breve se va a hacer "la sueca" con Rusia, es ley, cuando te ven perder, todos se abren, te dejan solo.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> china esta comprandole a rusia de todo y la provee de nuevos socios comerciales, ademas de lo que bajo cuerda esten haciendo
> 
> no se fie de lo que digan, los chinos son expertos en el ardid y la mentira



China compra a Rusia porque así aprovecha para comprar a bajo precio. No está ayudando a Rusia porque sean aliados, se está aprovechando todo lo que puede. Y no la provee de ningún socio comercial. China no es aliada de nadie y aprovecha para hacer negocio cuando puede, mirando a corto plazo (o confiando en que Rusia pueda apañarselas solos para así China llevarse su parte del pastel a coste 0) y sin pensar que en el futuro ellos serán los siguientes y que tener "aliados" débiles a los que además ha dejado tirados supone un riesgo. Y a EEUU le está saliendo la jugada redonda, primero Rusia.....y luego si pueden China. Y por el camino la UE debilitada y sin proveedores baratos. Jugada redonda porque todas las partes ponen de su parte para que sea así (la UE ayudando a EEUU a costa de su futuro económico y el "bloque" contrario que no es realmente un bloque y cada uno hace su guerra contra EEUU por su cuenta o ni eso)


----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Si no nos avisan no nos abríamos dado cuenta¡¡¡
> 
> *China acusa a Estados Unidos de "sacar tajada" de la guerra de Ucrania*
> *Así lo ha reconocido el nuevo embajador del país asiático ante los Veintisiete, Fu Cong.*
> ...



Los chinos van al sol que más calienta, eso sí, espero que sí intentan recuperar Taiwán los Rusos hagan lo mismo, con aliados como los chinos no hacen falta enemigos.


----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> China compra a Rusia porque así aprovecha para comprar a bajo precio. No está ayudando a Rusia porque sean aliados, se está aprovechando todo lo que puede. Y no la provee de ningún socio comercial. China no es aliada de nadie y aprovecha para hacer negocio cuando puede, mirando a corto plazo (o confiando en que Rusia pueda apañarselas solos para así China llevarse su parte del pastel a coste 0) y sin pensar que en el futuro ellos serán los siguientes y que tener "aliados" débiles a los que además ha dejado tirados supone un riesgo. Y a EEUU le está saliendo la jugada redonda, primero Rusia.....y luego si pueden China. Y por el camino la UE debilitada y sin proveedores baratos. Jugada redonda porque todas las partes ponen de su parte para que sea así (la UE ayudando a EEUU a costa de su futuro económico y el "bloque" contrario que no es realmente un bloque y cada uno hace su guerra contra EEUU por su cuenta o ni eso)



Me hacen gracia los que piensan que China está ayudando a Rusia, lo que está haciendo es beneficiarse.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Uno de los mejores vídeos de drones liquidadores que he visto hasta la fecha @Lma0Zedong . Parece que son terroristas del grupo Wagner, cuando el dron comienza a atacar 2 de los terroristas ya yacen muertos, la granada de 40 mm le cae directamente en el hombro a uno de los terroristas mientras maneja el kalasnikof y le amputa un brazo que sale volando hacia atrás. El terrorista es KIA en el acto ya que a partir de ese momento ni se mueve.
> 
> Instantes después, en 0.38 otra granada cae a un metro de otro de los terroristas que instantes después cae fulminado hacia atrás pero aún se mueve.
> 
> Lo que me parece increíble es que no sean capaces de detectar el dron a pesar de estar a tan baja altura.



No es tan fácil verlos como se piensa, y la cámara va con zoom, igual vuela a 100m de alto y no son muy grandes (y a esa distancia no se los oye). Como el cielo tenga alguna nube se dificulta más


----------



## Yomateix (24 Dic 2022)

Del Rusia quiere matar a civiles, pasamos a reconocer que solo ataca a infraestructuras....aunque sea solo para intentar hacer de menos su escasez de misiles, que según Reino Unido desde abril o poco más ya se había quedado sin misiles. Para fiarte cuando cada día dicen una cosa opuesta a la anterior. Ahora resulta que destruir infraestructura para hacer el mínimo daño a civiles, que ha sido una constante Rusa en toda la guerra, es solo porque no tienen misiles.

*Reino Unido dice que Rusia limita sus ataques a infraestructuras por la escasez de misiles*
Rusia probablemente está limitando sus ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura ucraniana, a una vez por semana, debido a su suministro limitado de misiles de crucero, dice el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido.
En su última actualización de inteligencia, el ministerio dijo que Rusia había aumentado sus fuerzas en Ucrania con decenas de miles de reservistas desde octubre, aliviando la escasez de personal, pero que "la escasez de municiones probablemente sigue siendo el* factor limitante clave en las operaciones ofensivas rusas".
"Es poco probable que Rusia haya aumentado su arsenal de municiones de artillería lo suficiente como para permitir operaciones ofensivas a gran escala", dice el informe.*
Apunta que solo mantener operaciones defensivas a lo largo de la larga línea del frente de Rusia requería un gasto diario significativo de proyectiles y cohetes.


----------



## Yomateix (24 Dic 2022)

Menos mal que son los buenos, que nos están salvando a todos los Europeos y a medio planeta......si fuese por los líderes de Ucrania ya se hubiese declarado una guerra Mundial. ¿Nadie se da cuenta de que esta gente perdió el norte hace mucho y nos puede meter en una buena? Sin una sola prueba demostrable de que suministren a Rusia (y aunque lo hagan cuando medio mundo suministra a Ucrania y nadie ha dicho de atacar a esos paises) ellos quieren que se declare la guerra a Irán, porque lanzar ataques contra ellos y sus fábricas es una declaración de guerra.

*Un funcionario ucraniano insta a "liquidar" las fábricas de armas iraníes*
Un alto asesor presidencial ucraniano pidió la "liquidación" de las fábricas iraníes de aviones no tripulados y misiles, así como la detención de sus proveedores, mientras Kiev acusaba a Teherán de planear el suministro de más armas a Rusia.

Hoy sábado, el asesor presidencial ucraniano Mykhailo Podolyak escribió en Twitter que Irán "humilla descaradamente la institución de las sanciones internacionales", antes de pedir la destrucción de las fábricas de armas iraníes en respuesta.


----------



## manodura79 (24 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Del Rusia quiere matar a civiles, pasamos a reconocer que solo ataca a infraestructuras....aunque sea solo para intentar hacer de menos su escasez de misiles, que según Reino Unido desde abril o poco más ya se había quedado sin misiles. Para fiarte cuando cada día dicen una cosa opuesta a la anterior. Ahora resulta que destruir infraestructura para hacer el mínimo daño a civiles, que ha sido una constante Rusa en toda la guerra, es solo porque no tienen misiles.
> 
> *Reino Unido dice que Rusia limita sus ataques a infraestructuras por la escasez de misiles*
> Rusia probablemente está limitando sus ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura ucraniana, a una vez por semana, debido a su suministro limitado de misiles de crucero, dice el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido.
> ...



Es que no poder jugar la carta de culpar a los rusos de la "masacre de civiles" hace mucha pupa a la propaganda de guerra. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (24 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> china esta comprandole a rusia de todo y la provee de nuevos socios comerciales, ademas de lo que bajo cuerda esten haciendo
> 
> no se fie de lo que digan, los chinos son expertos en el ardid y la mentira



Desde que comenzó la guerra, China ha estado proporcionando toda clase de productos a Rusia, aparte de comprarle otros muchos.

Los chinos, al igual que los turcos, son muy amigos de decir una cosa y luego hacer otra. De cara a la galería, A; por debajo de la mesa, B. En cuanto a la prensa, ni puto caso. Entre que cumplen órdenes y no tienen ni idea...


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que sentido tiene que un politico ruso haga eso en una dictadura putiniana.....
> 
> 
> Aportais "pruebas" De una cosa y la conyraria a diario.
> ...



"La excepción que cuestiona la regla". Lo de "La excepción que confirma la regla" es una mala traducción.

También en tiempos de Franco la gente se saltaba la censura, es que sería una dictablanda. Cómo añorais a los caudillos y dictadorzuelos. Más vale que yo estoy aquí para recordaros que sois unos totalitarios de salón, la mayoría de ultraderecha pero también alguno de ultraizquierda. Ya sabes, en estos días de paz y amor hay que enseñar al que no sabe


----------



## bigmaller (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "La excepción que cuestiona la regla". Lo de "La excepción que confirma la regla" es una mala traducción.
> 
> También en tiempos de Franco la gente se saltaba la censura, es que sería una dictablanda. Cómo añorais a los caudillos y dictadorzuelos. Más vale que yo estoy aquí para recordaros que sois unos totalitarios de salón, la mayoría de ultraderecha pero también alguno de ultraizquierda. Ya sabes, en estos días de paz y amor hay que enseñar al que no sabe



Dime de que presumes..... 

Ya me diras en tiempos de franco qué diputado franquista pedía ajusticiar al caudillo.. . . 

Añoramos un tiempo en el que habia critica y librepensadores... . .


----------



## delhierro (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "La excepción que cuestiona la regla". Lo de "La excepción que confirma la regla" es una mala traducción.
> 
> También en tiempos de Franco la gente se saltaba la censura, es que sería una dictablanda. Cómo añorais a los caudillos y dictadorzuelos. Más vale que yo estoy aquí para recordaros que sois unos totalitarios de salón, la mayoría de ultraderecha pero también alguno de ultraizquierda. Ya sabes, en estos días de paz y amor hay que enseñar al que no sabe



A ver, en una dictadura por definición no hay excepciones sobre la posibilidad de llevar al dictador a los tribunales. Y a mi no me convence Putin, pero las cosas como son. 

Tienen un sistema amañado de partidos, pues tan amañado como en todo occidente, pero Rusia es tan "dictadura" como Alemania o España.


----------



## delhierro (24 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Un Supercam la helice por delante



Lo clavaste, ya lo ponen los rusos en los comentarios de los videos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dime de que presumes.....
> 
> Ya me diras en tiempos de franco qué diputado franquista pedía ajusticiar al caudillo.. . .
> 
> Añoramos un tiempo en el que habia critica y librepensadores... . .



"Ajusticiar"  

Pedir que le pongan una multa es "ajusticiar"?


----------



## eljusticiero (24 Dic 2022)

*RUSIA LANZA UN BOMBARDERO ARTILLERO MASIVO A JERSÓN, AL MENOS 8 MUERTOS Y 30 HERIDOS SEGÚN LAS PRIMERAS INFORMACIONES*


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver, en una dictadura por definición no hay excepciones sobre la posibilidad de llevar al dictador a los tribunales. Y a mi no me convence Putin, pero las cosas como son.
> 
> Tienen un sistema amañado de partidos, pues tan amañado como en todo occidente, pero Rusia es tan "dictadura" como Alemania o España.




Te has olvidado del contexto tenias que haber puesto, 

"Rusia es tan "dictadura" como Alemania o España en 1939"


----------



## Botones Sacarino (24 Dic 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> No es tan fácil verlos como se piensa, y la cámara va con zoom, igual vuela a 100m de alto y no son muy grandes (y a esa distancia no se los oye). Como el cielo tenga alguna nube se dificulta más




En este caso hay unos 4 segundos de caída libre lo que viene a ser unos 80 metros (h = 1/2 *g *t^2), a esa altura a no ser que haya mucho ruido o estén hablando creo que se le pueden escuchar los rotores, supongo que es un dron tamaño por lo menos mediano habida cuenta de que para transportar al menos 2 granadas de esas además de la cámara y demás aparataje tiene algo de capacidad de carga. De todas maneras están como atontados, cae la granada a pocos metros y tardan en reaccionar, y cuando lo hacen con movimientos lentos y arrastrándose, he visto esto en muchos vídeos. O están borrachos, drogados, heridos o algo raro les ocurre.


----------



## delhierro (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te has olvidado del contexto tenias que haber puesto,
> 
> "Rusia es tan "dictadura" como Alemania o España en 1939"



Realmente ¿ te crees esas cosas ?

¿ realmente piensas que el cuidadano medio de la UE o de los EEUU tiene más posibilidades de cambiar sus condiciones de vida votando que los rusos ?  En todos esos sitios los Navalnis simplemente se caen por la escalera , o incumplen alguna ley chorra y acaban el el trullo exactamente igual que en Rusia.

Esto no es una guerra de sistemas. Es una guerra capitalista por recursos. Bueno no exactamente una guerra, digamos un tanteo capitalista por recursos.

Te ayudo a ver....mañana con mi barita, cambio a Putin por Kim el coreano.....¿ crees que no nos ibamos a dar rapido cuenta del cambio ? Pues eso, de tanto repetir las cosas creo que algunos que posiblemente teneis capacidad de pensar se os olvida utilizarla por filias y fobias.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (24 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> están borrachos



Son rusos, así que es esto  (pásate por el hilo de Siria)


----------



## ATDTn (24 Dic 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> 50.000 T-34, un carro de combate cuyas patentes, material del motor y combustible con el que funcionaban eran anglouseños.



No
De los aliens
Ignoring


----------



## kelden (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te has olvidado del contexto tenias que haber puesto,
> 
> "Rusia es tan "dictadura" como Alemania o España en 1939"



Pero de verdad te crees esas chorradas? Un ruso tiene exactamente las mismas probabilidades de cambiar la realidad de su pais votando que un yanki o un español: cero. Su sistema es calcado con precisión milimétrica del nuestro y ejecutado con el mismo descaro. A lo mejor, por falta de costumbre, son menos sutiles, pero dales tiempo.

Hombre ... entiendo la propaganda .... al fin y al cabo los humanos por cualquier pequeño conflicto demonizamos al vecino de abajo para cargarnos de razones ...   Es viejo como el mundo, pero de ahí a creérselo .... No se ... háztelo mirar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> 23 de diciembre de 2022
> *"
> "Un diputado municipal de San Petersburgo exigió abrir un caso penal contra Vladimir Putin: llamó a la guerra una guerra.*
> 
> ...



Sin fuente de origen, igual mierda.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que sentido tiene que un politico ruso haga eso en una dictadura putiniana.....
> 
> 
> Aportais "pruebas" De una cosa y la conyraria a diario.
> ...



Gracias, ya decía yo que no me cuadraba.


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> China compra a Rusia porque así aprovecha para comprar a bajo precio. No está ayudando a Rusia porque sean aliados, se está aprovechando todo lo que puede. Y no la provee de ningún socio comercial. China no es aliada de nadie y aprovecha para hacer negocio cuando puede, mirando a corto plazo (o confiando en que Rusia pueda apañarselas solos para así China llevarse su parte del pastel a coste 0) y sin pensar que en el futuro ellos serán los siguientes y que tener "aliados" débiles a los que además ha dejado tirados supone un riesgo. Y a EEUU le está saliendo la jugada redonda, primero Rusia.....y luego si pueden China. Y por el camino la UE debilitada y sin proveedores baratos. Jugada redonda porque todas las partes ponen de su parte para que sea así (la UE ayudando a EEUU a costa de su futuro económico y el "bloque" contrario que no es realmente un bloque y cada uno hace su guerra contra EEUU por su cuenta o ni eso)



unos ultimos apuntes. en una edicion de julio wall street journal recoge que china estaba proveyendo al aparato militar ruso de microchips y óxido de aluminio, no se la fecha pero si quiere buscarlo existe tal artículo. por otro lado china ha aumentado su cooperación económica con rusia sin obtener nuevas rebajas sobre los precios que habitualmente negocian las dos potencias, por si cree en algún momento que sólo se beneficia una parte. y la unión europea también tenía precios especiales y descuentos especiales, es normal, a cambio de contratos de larga duración. 

en cuanto a las nuevas asociaciones comerciales con rusia de países como irán o arabia saudi que además se alinea en la opep con moscú, si usted no ve la mano de china yo si, esta es mi única sensación personal. lo demás es solo una lectura habitual equivocada o no. y lo mismo en algunos países africanos. 

irán es más socio especial y estratégico de china que de rusia. y se dice en nuestra prensa occidental que los motores de los drones iranís son "copias" de los chinos, yo no suelo creer en las casualidades más cuando estuvo en fechas de entregas o algo antes el presidente chino por irán.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "La excepción que cuestiona la regla". Lo de "La excepción que confirma la regla" es una mala traducción.
> 
> También en tiempos de Franco la gente se saltaba la censura, es que sería una dictablanda. Cómo añorais a los caudillos y dictadorzuelos. Más vale que yo estoy aquí para recordaros que sois unos totalitarios de salón, la mayoría de ultraderecha pero también alguno de ultraizquierda. Ya sabes, en estos días de paz y amor hay que enseñar al que no sabe



No, lo que quiero saber es ¿de dónde a salido eso?.


----------



## Satori (24 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Dime de que presumes.....
> 
> Ya me diras en tiempos de franco qué diputado franquista pedía ajusticiar al caudillo.. . .
> 
> Añoramos un tiempo en el que habia critica y librepensadores... . .



me ha recordado al episodio aquel allá por los 60 en el que en un acto público al que acudió FRanco un joven falangista le gritóque era un traidor a los principios del movimiento nacional. Creo que lo mandaron a un penal psiquiátrico.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> En este caso hay unos 4 segundos de caída libre lo que viene a ser unos 80 metros (h = 1/2 *g *t^2), a esa altura a no ser que haya mucho ruido o estén hablando creo que se le pueden escuchar los rotores, supongo que es un dron tamaño por lo menos mediano habida cuenta de que para transportar al menos 2 granadas de esas además de la cámara y demás aparataje tiene algo de capacidad de carga. De todas maneras están como atontados, cae la granada a pocos metros y tardan en reaccionar, y cuando lo hacen con movimientos lentos y arrastrándose, he visto esto en muchos vídeos. O están borrachos, drogados, heridos o algo raro les ocurre.



Agotamiento, los tienen demasiado tiempo en liena de combate bajo fuego de artillería, si no acaban locos tendrán suerte.


----------



## Satori (24 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> irán es más socio especial y estratégico de china que de rusia. y se dice en nuestra prensa occidental que los motores de los drones iranís son "copias" de los chinos, yo no suelo creer en las casualidades más cuando estuvo en fechas de entregas o algo antes el presidente chino por irán.



pues yo he leido que el motor de los geranios es el de una moto alemana de 2T, con 500 cc si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> me ha recordado al episodio aquel allá por los 60 en el que en un acto público al que acudió FRanco un joven falangista le gritóque era un traidor a los principios del movimiento nacional. Creo que lo mandaron a un penal psiquiátrico.



Por gilipuertas.


----------



## mazuste (24 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Desde el frente Maryinskiy nos llega información de que nuestros combatientes han tomado otro grupo de prisioneros ucranianos.
> 
> Es un punto interesante. Todos son de Kherson, movilizados hace poco, en cuanto Ucrania se hizo con el control de la ciudad.
> 
> ...




Lo que es bien cierto es que, ellos mismos, decidieron quedarse y no evacuar con los rusos,
incluso siendo informados de lo que, efectivamente, podía ocurrir Así que, las estupideces
no les sirvan de excusa.


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> pues yo he leido que el motor de los geranios es el de una moto alemana de 2T, con 500 cc si no recuerdo mal.



eso tambien he leido yo que eran copia de modelos alemanes, pero teniendo en cuenta las quejas desde estados unidos a china sobre este asunto de inundar el medio oriente de drones chinos...y que los chinos tienen una tecnologia puntera, no me descuidaria mucho de apuntar al que tiene la pistola humeante como el asesino


----------



## visaman (24 Dic 2022)

en esgtas fechas tan entrañables me llena de orgullo y satisfaccion o algo deciros que estoy vivo y tal para desearos una feliz nochebuena y una mejor navidad ya nos veremos pronto chao


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Agotamiento, los tienen demasiado tiempo en liena de combate bajo fuego de artillería, si no acaban locos tendrán suerte.



Eso está contrastado, en el frente bajo fuego artillero acabas tarumba y problemas en el mejor de los casos psicomotores, sorderas, convulsiones....sobre problemas mentales ni hablemos....hay constancia de la primera guerra mundial sobre eso.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

Guerra Ucrania - Rusia, última hora | Rusia "en un acto de terror" bombardea un mercado en el centro de la ciudad de Jersón en Nochebuena


A los 304 días de guerra en Ucrania , el presidente Volodimir Zelenski ha denunciado el acto de terror ruso para intimidar a los ucranianos en esta ma




www.elmundo.es




*El único nazi que hay en la guerra de Ucrania es Putin, que mata civiles y bombardea hospitales y edificios residenciales.*


----------



## Rothmans Racing (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te has olvidado del contexto tenias que haber puesto,
> 
> "Rusia es tan "dictadura" como Alemania o España en 1939"



España nunca fué una dictadura
Franco y 8 generales más nos libraron de serlo, ganaron la guerra y pacificaron el país trayendo paz y prosperidad. Habia mas libertad y derechos que ahora
Los nietos de los asesinos desde 1932, el frente popular, que trajeron la guerra ahora están en el gobierno, incluyendo la ERC y 8000 fusilados o la ETA


----------



## El-Mano (24 Dic 2022)

willbeend dijo:


> Y como "protestan" con conocimiento de causa, la bandera la ponen al reves...
> 
> Menuda panda de inutiles.



Es verdad, esta al reves, si no lo dices ni me doy cuenta, .


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en esgtas fechas tan entrañables me llena de orgullo y satisfaccion o algo deciros que estoy vivo y tal para desearos una feliz nochebuena y una mejor navidad ya nos veremos pronto chao



¡¡A VER!! A TODO EL HILO, sopla gaitas de la OTAN incluidos:

Feliz Navidad, pero por qué sois vosotros, si fuerais otras personas que os del por saco.
Disfrutad de la familia si se puede.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2022)

GENTE absolutamente importante, el mejor análisis más completa y largo del año, ojito que es largo pero demoledor:

El mundo en 2023: diez temas que marcarán la agenda internacional - Crisis Energética

Y el trabajo completo:

CIDOB - El mundo en 2023: diez temas que marcarán la agenda internacional

Ya tenéis tarea, imprescindible para sobrevivir.


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> 23 de diciembre de 2022
> *"
> "Un diputado municipal de San Petersburgo exigió abrir un caso penal contra Vladimir Putin: llamó a la guerra una guerra.*
> 
> ...



Si Rusia fuese una dictadura ¿tú crees que este diputado no estaría ya en la trena? 

La democracia rusa es más o menos como la democracia bipartidista americana, británica o española donde cada x años se van alternando los partidos.
Aunque en España esto ya lo habíamos inventando con Sagasta-Maura. 
Una vez a Fraga, que en paz esté como descanso dejó, ya lo insinúo como solución válida con el binomio PP-PSOE.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (24 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es la diferencia que hay entre un animal y un ser humano, el alma.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303075
> 
> ...



Ese dibujo puede llevar a confusión, ya que se podría deducir una evolución "lineal" de los distintos muñecos hasta llegar a nosotros. Y no ha sido así, nosotros no "descendemos" de los neandertales (aunque nos cruzamos con ellos). Además, los neandertales estaban mucho más cachas. 

No está claro si los neandertales eran religiosos (sí se sabe que enterraban a sus muertos, pero algunos como Arsuaga defienden que no tenían esa capacidad simbólica). Si no tenían alma, como los europeos tenemos parte del genoma de origen neandertal, a lo mejor resulta que tenemos menos alma que los indios del Amazonas... 



https://www.csic.es/sites/default/files/18febrero2015Neandertales_documentacion_0.pdf



Los neandertales 
Los neandertales (Homo neanderthalensis) son una especie humana extinta que vivió durante el intervalo comprendido entre hace unos 300.000 y unos 28.000 años. Poseían una anatomía muy característica y su ámbito cultural se desarrolló principalmente durante el Paleolítico Medio. Su distribución geográfica fue muy amplia y abarcó multitud de hábitats, desde las costas de Portugal hasta el Próximo Oriente y Siberia occidental; y desde las llanuras norteuropeas hasta las penínsulas del sur de Europa, en su extremo más meridional. Hasta la fecha no se han encontrado restos en África y se cree que nunca llegaron a habitar en ese continente. 

Las características físicas de los neandertales incluían una complexión rechoncha y fornida. Su gran robustez esquelética indica un cuerpo muy musculado, con grandes crestas óseas para insertar los potentes músculos, hombros anchos, clavículas largas, gran caja torácica, pecho en forma de barril y extremidades cortas. El peso medio en los machos sería de unos 84,5 kilogramos para una altura de entre 1,64 y 1,69 metros (y unos 10 centímetros menos de media para las hembras). En cuanto al cabello y el color de piel, la secuenciación de un fragmento del gen MCR1, procedente de un hueso hallado en El Sidrón (Asturias)1 , ha revelado que algunos individuos de esta especie tenían la piel clara y el cabello rojizo2 . Los neandertales enterraban a sus muertos3 y ya el Homo heidelbergensis, antepasado directo de los neandertales, cuidaba de sus enfermos4 . 

El grupo sanguíneo 0, el más abundante entre la población humana actual, también se daba entre los neandertales5 . Esto supone que la mutación genética que explica el grupo 0 tuvo que ser heredada del último antepasado común de los neandertales y los humanos modernos. El análisis de los exomas y de los genomas mitocondriales neandertales muestra que esta especie tenía una diversidad genética menor6 que los humanos actuales. Además, revelan que el antepasado común materno de todos los genomasmitocondriales de los neandertales, lo que se conoce como la "Eva neandertal"7 , se situaría hace unos 110.000 años, unos 40.000 años después que el de los Homo sapiens. La secuenciación del genoma neandertal ha desvelado que los individuos euroasiáticos actuales comparten entre el 1% y el 4% de su ADN con los neandertales. Estos resultados plantean la hipótesis de que el ser humano moderno, a su llegada a Oriente Medio tras salir de África, se hibridó durante un corto periodo de tiempo con los neandertales8,9. 

La capacidad olfativa de los neandertales, medida en función de las impresiones que deja el cerebro en la base interior del cráneo, era evolutivamente un 12% inferior a la de los primeros Homo sapiens. Asimismo, el tamaño de los lóbulos temporales, relacionados con el lenguaje, la memoria y las funciones sociales, también era menor en los neandertales10. En cuanto al sentido del gusto, el análisis de un fragmento del gen que codifica la percepción de la amargura, extraído de los restos de un neandertal de El Sidrón, indica que algunos individuos de esta especie eran incapaces de percibir el gusto amargo11 de los alimentos. Esta circunstancia, presente también en algunos humanos modernos, constituye un misterio evolutivo, ya que en muchos casos el sabor amargo es indicativo de toxicidad. 

Piezas dentales neandertales halladas en El Sidrón./Joan Costa/CSIC 

El estudio de la orientación de las estrías dentales dejadas en los dientes por los utensilios ha permitido ver que el patrón de asimetría cerebral en los neandertales era similar al de los humanos modernos12,13. De los 27 neandertales analizados en todo el mundo hasta la fecha (11 de ellos procedentes de El Sidrón), tan sólo dos han mostrado indicios de un uso preferente de la mano izquierda. Otros estudios apuntan a que la capacidad de pensamiento simbólico no es exclusiva del Homo sapiens. En la cueva de Gorham (Gibraltar) se ha hallado el primer caso demostrable de un diseño abstracto realizado de forma deliberada por neandertales14. Se trata de un conjunto de líneas cruzadas en ángulo recto, grabadas en profundidad en la roca, que cubre aproximadamente la extensión de la palma de una mano. La datación geoquímica del revestimiento mineral de los surcos del grabado sitúa su ejecución en una época en la que la cueva estaba ocupada por neandertales. 

En esa misma cueva de Gibraltar se han encontrado restos óseos de rapaces y córvidos con incisiones realizadas por neandertales con herramientas y dientes en extremidades sin apenas carne, como las alas. Esto ha llevado a los investigadores a pensar que los neandertales emplearían las grandes plumas de estas aves con un fin decorativo15, no alimenticio, tal y como siguen haciendo muchos pueblos indígenas en la actualidad. Los neandertales vivían en grupos de baja diversidad genética en los que la heterogeneidad del ADN era aportada por las mujeres. Mientras que los machos tendían a permanecer en el núcleo familiar, las hembras se trasladaban a otros grupos diferentes para evitar la endogamia16. Esta práctica, que mantienen el 70% de los grupos cazadores‐recolectores modernos, se conoce como patrilocalidad. 

La dieta de los neandertales, a pesar de lo que se ha creído tradicionalmente, no era predominantemente carnívora. Los investigadores han hallado, en placa dental calcificada de los individuos que habitaban en la cueva de El Sidrón, pruebas moleculares de ingesta de una gran variedad de plantas, entre las que se encuentran dos tipos de plantas medicinales17: la camomila y la aquilea. Además, restos de asentamientos neandertales en la cueva de Bajondillo (Málaga) datados en hace 150.000 años, han revelado que también comían marisco18.


----------



## Eslacaña (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "La excepción que cuestiona la regla". Lo de "La excepción que confirma la regla" es una mala traducción.
> 
> También en tiempos de Franco la gente se saltaba la censura, es que sería una dictablanda. Cómo añorais a los caudillos y dictadorzuelos. Más vale que yo estoy aquí para recordaros que sois unos totalitarios de salón, la mayoría de ultraderecha pero también alguno de ultraizquierda. Ya sabes, en estos días de paz y amor hay que enseñar al que no sabe



Joder, que tío, siempre sacas el as para matar el tres. Y si no, te lo inventas, sacas un hoja y le pintas un palo. Que bárbaro.


----------



## piru (24 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ni es un impacto ni estaba en movimiento. Los twits y videos con arrogancia falsa, sobre todo cuando son tan evidentes, generan justo lo contrario de lo que se pretende: pesimismo en tu bando y confianza en el de tu enemigo.
> 
> Por cierto ¿qué les han tirado? Ha caído a 5 o 10 metros y no les ha hecho nada. Esa munición tan poco potente sólo destruye o inutilizas el objetivo si le das de pleno. Por el sonido al llegar parece que no ha sido una de esas minigranadas que tiran desde drones. ¿Hay artillería con tan poco poder destructivo? No lo sabía.



Los ruskys han alcanzado a la munición, que estaba más apartada, por eso salen por patas y dejan atrás el cañon del mortero, antes de que reviente toda la munición y eso si que les puede hacer pupa.


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡A VER!! A TODO EL HILO, sopla gaitas de la OTAN incluidos:
> 
> Feliz Navidad, pero por qué sois vosotros, si fuerais otras personas que os del por saco.
> *Disfrutad de la familia si se puede.*



_No jodas... Es precisamente de lo que huyo. 
Navidad+Familia= Ñoñeria asegurada. _


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Resultados del bombardeo del centro de la ciudad de Kherson t.me/SIL0VIKI/58724. Un gran número de personas resultaron muertas y heridas. Es muy similar a la repetición de la historia del bombardeo por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de la estación de tren de Kramatorsk, que fue bombardeada por sistemas de defensa antimisiles Tochka-U, con intentos de culpar a Rusia y las huellas dactilares con los números de serie del misil en un reportaje de un periodista italiano, tras lo cual la historia se silenció rápidamente. Esta parece ser la toma 2.

A juzgar por uno de los cráteres t.me/HersonEnot/522, la llegada fue desde el norte. No está claro si el misil fue disparado contra Kherson a propósito o si cayó en la ciudad, que se dirigía a la orilla izquierda. Si continuamos la trayectoria, el objetivo final podría estar en algún lugar de la zona de Gola Prystan y Kardashinky (un grupo de asentamientos en la orilla izquierda cerca de Gola Prystan)









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de que un Su-27 de la Fuerza Aérea ucraniana, así como un helicóptero de ataque Mi-24 y un helicóptero de transporte militar Mi-8, han sido destruidos en Donbass en las últimas 24 horas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Semyon Pogorelsky, jefe de la Oficina de Diseño de Instrumentos Shipunov, declaró que se había desarrollado una modificación de la munición guiada de precisión Krasnopol que podría ser utilizada por los aviones. Estamos esperando en el frente en cantidades de mercancías.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

En previsión de una guerra por Taiwán.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Uno de los cañones autopropulsados polacos 155-mm "Cangrejo" en el área de Dnepropetrovsk. Como regla general, estas máquinas son controladas por tripulaciones polacas. Varias docenas de tales máquinas fueron entregadas a Ucrania. El otro día, salió un video con la destrucción de uno de los "Cangrejos" por un UAV Kamikaze "Lancet".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, si se mira así, Prigozhin en la realidad actual, además de dirigir la PMC de Wagner, hace las veces de comisario político, que comunica en un lenguaje sencillo y claro a las masas los mensajes básicos que a menudo la propaganda oficial no puede explicar adecuadamente.

1. No mees.
2. Reúnanse.
3. Sólo hacia delante.
4. No hay vuelta atrás.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (24 Dic 2022)

Según Voltairenet, la escenificación del cómico y el zombie tuvo como objeto lograr que el Congreso
de EE. UU. aprobara la solicitud de declarar a Rusia "estado agresor", que equipararía declaración
de guerra de EE. UU. a Rusia, pero parece que no fue tan exitosa ya que el Congreso la rechazó.

También, que Zelensky fue con un "plan de paz de 10 puntos" redactado por el exsecretario OTAN
Rasmussen, que representan una postura de línea dura contra Rusia...


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

El experto se equivoca. La versión PAC-3 del Patriot se utilizó en Yemen como parte de los nodos de defensa aérea de Jizan y Asir. Al menos 2 baterías fueron retiradas de la zona de Riad y trasladadas al suroeste de Arabia Saudí para cubrir infraestructuras e instalaciones de Saudi Aramco.

La razón es trivial: la versión PAC-2 del Patriot ha demostrado su ineficacia contra los drones y los misiles balísticos y de crucero iraníes. Esto provocó no sólo el descontento de los saudíes, que lo trasladaron a Estados Unidos (incluida la exigencia de entregar sistemas THAAD a Arabia Saudí), sino incluso una serie de publicaciones en los principales medios de comunicación estadounidenses (probablemente pagadas por los saudíes), que señalaban directamente que los parámetros publicitarios del PAC-2 se alejaban de la realidad. De hecho, a mayor escala, las reclamaciones sobre el Patriot que surgieron tras la Operación Tormenta del Desierto, cuando
Resultó que una parte significativa de los misiles de Sadam Husein alcanzaron sus objetivos con bastante éxito.

El porcentaje de misiles y aviones teledirigidos derribados aumentó tras la escalada del PAC-3 Patriot, así como el uso de aviones antimisiles teledirigidos y antialas (el PAC-3 es sin duda más peligroso en este sentido que el PAC-2), pero hasta la tregua, los Husi siguieron violando rutinariamente las defensas aéreas saudíes y alcanzando objetivos importantes en territorio saudí, que demostró que el PAC-3 no ofrece ninguna garantía, ni siquiera contra las armas iraníes, lo que alegró mucho a los iraníes, sobre todo si se tiene en cuenta que un número importante de drones y misiles son de fabricación casera en el Yemen devastado por la guerra, pero es suficiente para luchar contra los sistemas de defensa antiaérea del hegemón militar mundial.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

El centro del pueblo de Bogorodichnoye (dirección Slavyanskoye) tras meses de lucha por él.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

*Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 12.00 horas del 24 de diciembre de 2022*

Continúan los combates en Bakhmut y sus alrededores. Las tropas rusas llevan a cabo una ofensiva posicional, atravesando la defensa de las AFU en varias direcciones a la vez.

En las zonas de Bajmut (Artemivsk) y Soledar, los combates más intensos tienen lugar en Opytne, Kleshcheevka, Podgorodne, así como en las zonas de Dyleyevka y Razdolovka.

▪ Durante la ofensiva, los equipos de asalto rusos establecieron el control sobre tres bastiones de pelotón (POP) y tres posiciones de tiro en el extremo sur de Podgorodne, dos POP en Opytne, en la calle Shkolnaya, y varias posiciones en la línea Yakovlevka-Razdolovka.

▪ Además, unidades rusas están asaltando bastiones ucranianos en Kleshcheyevka, Dyleivka y Druzhba, donde el 28º destacamento de las AFU mantiene posiciones.

▪ Para frenar la ofensiva, unidades de ataque del 3er batallón del 28º OSBr han intentado un contraataque contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Dyleyevka.

Las tropas que avanzaban contaban con el apoyo de helicópteros de la aviación del ejército y tripulaciones de artillería de los batallones 28, 53 y 105 de la 63ª Brigada, que dispararon indiscriminadamente contra Bajmut, Yakovlevka, Ozaryanovka, Kurdyumovka y Maiorsk.

El ataque fue rechazado. Algunas unidades de las AFU fueron retiradas a posiciones de reserva para restablecer la eficacia en combate.

▪ En Bajmut, las fuerzas de la 58ª división de infantería de las AFU han equipado 28 posiciones de tiro en la periferia sureste de la ciudad, con tres parejas de francotiradores que operan en zonas residenciales. Las formaciones ucranianas están provistas de munición, radios y dispositivos de imagen térmica.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> eso tambien he leido yo que eran copia de modelos alemanes, pero teniendo en cuenta las quejas desde estados unidos a china sobre este asunto de inundar el medio oriente de drones chinos...y que los chinos tienen una tecnologia puntera, no me descuidaria mucho de apuntar al que tiene la pistola humeante como el asesino



Rotax austriaco, pero son fáciles de copiar, no es alta tecnología.








Descubren un motor Rotax de fabricación austriaca en un dron iraní Mohajer-6 derribado en Ucrania


La Unión Europea prohíbe las exportaciones a Irán de tecnología, tanto civil como militar, como parte de las sanciones que mantiene sobre la república islámica




www.larazon.es


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Acerca del ejercicio militar francés ORION

En noviembre de 2022, Francia anunció el mayor ejercicio militar desde el final de la Guerra Fría, de nombre en clave ORION, que tendrá lugar en la primavera de 2023.

El gobierno de Macron los presenta como una respuesta a los desafíos geopolíticos, afirmando que Francia está preparada para la guerra global.

❗El equipo de Rybar consiguió hablar con generales franceses que compartieron su valoración de tan bravuconas declaraciones.

¿Cuál es la esencia del ejercicio?


Spoiler: OT



Las maniobras tendrán lugar desde finales de febrero hasta principios de mayo de 2023 en varias fases.

▪ En primer lugar, se llevará a cabo un desembarco marítimo y aéreo durante tres semanas en el sur de Francia, intentando establecer una cabeza de playa en un país ficticio llamado "Arnland".

Allí, la milicia ficticia, apoyada por un Estado hostil llamado Mercurio, desestabilizará la situación.

Para esta operación se movilizarán 7.000 soldados. También participarán el portaaviones Charles de Gaulle, dos portahelicópteros anfibios y unos 20 buques de superficie y submarinos.

▪ La segunda fase simulará la invasión del Mercurio en Arnland.

El escenario de las maniobras no se conoce en detalle, pero se supone que parte del territorio nacional será ocupado por una potencia extranjera.

Rusia o Turquía se consideran hipotéticos adversarios. Y el ejército francés debe retomar este territorio, luchando contra las guerrillas locales leales a la potencia extranjera.

▪ En las maniobras participará una división - 10.000-12.000 hombres.

En comparación, Francia organiza cada año ejercicios a nivel de batallón con 120 hombres, a veces a nivel de regimiento con 600 hombres, y mucho más raramente a nivel de brigada con unos 3.000 hombres.

Los objetivos del ejercicio actual son preparar al ejército francés para:
➖ Operaciones de combate de alta intensidad, dada la experiencia del conflicto en Ucrania.
➖ guerra de información
➖ guerra antiguerrilla en territorio francés.

El ejercicio aún no ha comenzado, pero ya ha sido objeto de fuertes críticas en el seno del ejército francés por dos motivos:

➖El escenario del ejercicio implica que el ejército será utilizado contra la población francesa.

➖Organizar maniobras de esta envergadura y alcanzar los objetivos previstos es conscientemente imposible, y los generales son conscientes de ello.

▪ El ejército francés ya no puede maniobrar con grandes unidades porque no dispone del material necesario: los helicópteros Tigers y los carros de combate Leclerc son defectuosos por falta de piezas de recambio y los cañones CAESAR han sido transferidos a Ucrania.

▪ Según oficiales superiores, el único objetivo del ejercicio era ocupar al ejército francés.

Con el fin de la misión Barkhan y la reducción de las operaciones en el Sahel, el ejército francés, uno de los más intervencionistas del mundo, ha quedado prácticamente inactivo.

El Palacio del Elíseo considera que no se debe permitir que el ejército se aburra o se correrá el riesgo de un golpe de Estado.

▪ No obstante, los medios de comunicación ya han empezado a preparar el terreno para dar una imagen positiva del ejercicio, que seguramente será declarado un éxito cuando termine.

El Jefe del Estado Mayor francés, el general Thierry Burkhardt, fue citado en una comparecencia parlamentaria y los medios de comunicación se hicieron eco de ello inmediatamente.

Afirmó que "si el ejército francés tiene que librar una guerra de alta intensidad, estamos preparados para hacerlo ahora mismo".

▪ Hace un año afirmaba exactamente lo contrario. Porque Burkhardt, como la mayoría de los generales franceses, sabe que el ejército francés, por su diseño desde los años sesenta, sólo está concebido para participar en conflictos locales. Sólo África ha sido apta para su uso todos estos años.

En caso de invasión a gran escala, el objetivo del ejército francés en Europa es ganar 2-3 días para poder utilizar armas nucleares. Esta es la base de toda la doctrina militar francesa llamada disuasión.

El objetivo del ejército francés moderno nunca ha sido librar una guerra clásica de alta intensidad. Observar los intentos de ilusionarse y crear ejercicios ideales, al menos en la imagen, será muy interesante.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

La República Checa recortará la ayuda económica a los refugiados ucranianos

La República Checa adoptará nuevas normas y modificará la cuantía de los pagos a los ucranianos que recibieron el estatuto de protección temporal a partir de principios del próximo año.

El gobierno tiene previsto introducir prestaciones equivalentes a un salario digno. Al mismo tiempo, sólo podrán optar a ella las personas con ingresos muy bajos o nulos.

¿Qué significa esto para los refugiados ucranianos?

Los ucranianos con este estatus tienen ahora derecho a alojamiento y comida gratuitos, pero cobran 5.000 coronas (unos 15.300 rublos) al mes durante cinco meses, tras los cuales la paga se reduce a un salario digno.

Antes costaba 3.410 coronas (más de 10.000 rublos). A partir de enero de 2023, aumentará a 4.860 coronas (unos 14.870 rublos) y a 3.490 coronas (unos 10.680 rublos) para los niños. Para las personas mayores y discapacitadas, la prestación será 1,5 veces superior.

Según las nuevas normas, estará vinculado al mínimo de subsistencia desde el primer día en que reciba su visado de Protección Temporal. Además, se tendrán en cuenta tanto los salarios en la República Checa como los ingresos procedentes de Ucrania, incluidas las prestaciones. Sólo se excluirán los pagos locales para vivienda o las ayudas del Fondo de UNICEF para la Infancia.

Transcurridos seis meses, las autoridades checas comprobarán si el beneficiario tiene obstáculos para incorporarse al mercado laboral. Si no hay obstáculos, sólo se concederá una prestación humanitaria igual al mínimo necesario para la supervivencia. Estamos hablando de un importe de 3.130 coronas (unos 9.570 rublos).

¿Por qué la República Checa decidió limitar los derechos de los refugiados?

Estas medidas se deben a que en la República Checa, que se encuentra en una situación económica desesperada, el mantenimiento de los refugiados ucranianos sólo este año costará el 1% del PIB. Esta suma asciende a decenas de miles de millones de coronas.

Según el Ministerio del Interior checo, los ucranianos representan actualmente entre el 3,4% y el 3,7% de la población del país, es decir, entre 355.000 y 390.000 personas. El gobierno no dispone de cifras exactas, como ha afirmado en repetidas ocasiones el ministro del Interior, Vit Rakušan.

El gobierno checo sigue apoyando activamente a Ucrania en el ámbito militar, a pesar de los problemas económicos existentes y del descontento de la población.

Hace un par de días llegó a Ucrania el primer lote de tanques T-72, reacondicionados por la empresa militar-industrial Excalibur con financiación de Holanda.

Además, continúa el entrenamiento tanto de unidades ucranianas como de mercenarios de la Legión Internacional en los campos de entrenamiento militar checos. Apenas un mes antes, finalizó el entrenamiento de miembros de la formación nacionalista bielorrusa Pogonya.

A cambio, se prometió a las fuerzas armadas checas carros de combate principales Leopard 2A4, uno de los cuales ya ha sido entregado a las tropas checas, así como una compensación económica por los costes de formación y mantenimiento de los ciudadanos ucranianos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Sobre el ataque nocturno con UAV a Crimea

En la noche del 23 al 24 de diciembre, el mando ucraniano reanudó los intentos de atacar objetivos rusos en el territorio de la península de Crimea tras una breve pausa debida a las condiciones meteorológicas adversas.

Cronología de los hechos:

▪ Siete drones comerciales chinos Mugin-5 despegaron del aeropuerto internacional de Odessa en torno a las 19.30 - 20.00 horas y se dirigieron hacia Crimea en unas coordenadas predeterminadas.

▪ Un par de horas más tarde, se acercaron a la península desde el espigón de Bakalskaya, en el distrito de Razdolnenskiy. Cinco de ellos fueron derribados por sistemas de misiles tierra-aire S-300 y sistemas de misiles tierra-aire Pantsir-S1 sobre el golfo de Karkinit.

▪ Otros dos siguieron una ruta previamente establecida, lo que permitió evitar en cierta medida el impacto de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea: uno voló hacia Dzhankoy y el otro hacia Simferopol.

▪ Ambos fueron finalmente derribados por militares rusos alrededor de las 01:00 - 02:00 del 24 de diciembre. Uno de ellos intentó alcanzar un depósito de petróleo cerca de Nizhnegorskoye, mientras que el otro pretendía impactar contra la PTAR de Tavricheskaya, cerca del centro administrativo de la república.

¿Cuál fue el resultado?

Las unidades de defensa aérea de Crimea tuvieron en cuenta la experiencia previa de los ataques de las AFU para prepararse para los siguientes: ninguno de los drones alcanzó su objetivo.

Además, las AFU llevaron a cabo el ataque sin el rasgo característico de todos los intentos anteriores: no había aviones de reconocimiento ni UAV de la OTAN en el aire. Probablemente, las AFU comprendieron que la presencia de un Global Hawk o un RC-135 condicional era demasiado llamativa e intentaron utilizar el efecto sorpresa.

Al mismo tiempo, es muy posible que el Bayraktar de Odessa pueda utilizarse para rastrear las actividades de defensa aérea rusas. Además, las cámaras instaladas en él permiten el reconocimiento a larga distancia, como ocurrió en Snakein en verano.

El papel cada vez más importante de los vehículos aéreos no tripulados se ha ampliado considerablemente desde el inicio del SMO. Ahora, además de los desarrollos militares, se utilizan activamente UAV comerciales, equipándolos "artificialmente" con las armas necesarias.

Estos vehículos de reconocimiento y ataque tienen un gran potencial operativo debido a su coste extremadamente bajo, su facilidad de mantenimiento y su cámara de alta calidad. Las AFU las utilizan por docenas casi todos los días sin preocuparse demasiado por las pérdidas.

El coste de un UAV Mugin-5, que es de dominio público, no supera los diez mil dólares, mucho menos que el coste de producción de misiles antiaéreos para los modernos sistemas de defensa antiaérea.

Por lo tanto, el mando ucraniano seguirá intentando atacar Crimea utilizando estos sencillos pero peligrosos sistemas. Al hacerlo, se producirán cambios en las tácticas, los números y la naturaleza del uso de drones. Y hay que estar totalmente preparado para ello.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (24 Dic 2022)

El clapham pide disculpas por haber estado tanto tiempo ausente del Foro .
Estaba de viaje promocionando su ultima novela " NOS VEMOS EN MARIUPOL " , 276 pags y ya sabeis que promocionar un libro en la era del Tik Tok para un publico analfabeto y arruinado es complicado . Que bonito Moscu ...
Que calles , que edificios , que metro , que parques , eso si ...sin una put%$#a hoja en los arboles .
LO MEJOR : las rusas , de todos los colores ...( bueno , de todos no , negras no ) morenas , rubias , pelirrojas ( no tantas como el clapham esperaba pero mucho mas que en Mayami que solo hay panchitas cuerpo cucaracha ) , tetonas , sin teta , con culo , sin culo
LO PEOR : el calor sofocante . Joder la mania de poner la calefaccion a tope . El clapham rogando que la bajaran y siempre le contestaban lo mismo : es ( casi ) gratis clapham y se reian los muy cabrones .
Luego el clapham se relajaba y se pasaba el dia en calsoncillos en su room de 8vo piso del Rossiya , por cierto , misma room donde se hospedo Yuri Gagarin antes de viajar al cosmodromo de Toretam a montarse en la Vostok 1 ...Ahhh , la URSS
De vuelta en Miami un frio que pela , las iguanas cayendo de los arboles ...y la " panchitada " parecen munecos de South Park Canada
Como el clapham aun tiene JET LAG encargo al clapham personalidad III que leyera el Hilo y le hiciera un resumen de lo acontecido en el ultimo mes y su conclusion es la siguiente : Rusia esta jodida y Occidente tambien ...
Aunque el clapham no opina lo mismo , aunque Soledar y Bakmut ( o lo que quede de ellas ) siguen sin " caer " del lado ruso
Hoy el Zar Vladimirovich reconocio que Rusia esta en " GUERRA " contra Ucrania . Significa eso que Rusia bombardeara y reducira a escombros el Palacio Mariyinski , el Palacio Klov y la DUMA estatal , que no es un Palacio sino un edificio feisimo de la era sovietica
OF COURSE NOT . La contacto armenia del clapham ( que esta en su 5to mes de embarazo ) le ha dicho al clapham que tal vez deje el espionaje y la intriga palaciega . Resulta que su hermano pequeno ( que vive en Dubai ) es el heredero del trono arsenico , sorry arsacido
pero ha decidido cambiarse de sexo  . Vio la " chica danesa " y de pronto ...en fin , que si deja de ser varon (y heredero preferente ) la contacto armenia de clapham , al ser mayor que el , sorry " ella " heredaria el trono ...
Esperemos que cambie de idea . El clapham dormira un poco y luego ira a por velas que hoy es la penultima noche de Hannukah .
Por cierto , que cara%$#jo hace Elensky en Washington DC ...? No contesteis ...
Ni un misero ZANK . Un saludo al camarada @cafrestan4


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza en dirección a Donetsk y destruye al enemigo cerca de Kupiansk, Liman y Ugledar - noticia principal del informe del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ha alcanzado la dotación y el equipo militar de la 14ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Petropavlovka y de la 92ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Krakhmalne, en la región de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos hasta 50 combatientes ucranianos, 4 vehículos blindados y 2 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, la aviación y la artillería rusas combatieron las posiciones de las unidades de la 111ª Brigada de Defensa de Tetro cerca de Torskoye y de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las AFU cerca de Terny DNR, destruyendo a más de 40 neonazis ucranianos, 3 blindados y 4 vehículos.
▪ En dirección a Donetsk, la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas eliminó a un grupo de mercenarios extranjeros y también derrotó a las fuerzas de la 10ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de las AFU cerca del asentamiento Razdolovka de la DNR. Las pérdidas irrecuperables del enemigo en esta dirección durante un día ascendieron a 60 neonazis y mercenarios ucranianos, 4 APC y 3 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, la aviación y la artillería del ejército trabajaron sobre la concentración de fuerzas de la brigada 92 de las AFU cerca de la aldea Vodyanoye de la DNR.Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 4 vehículos blindados y 6 vehículos fueron destruidos.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24135









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Foggy Albion no es especialmente acogedora con los refugiados de Ucrania. Muchos ucranianos siguen sin hogar en el Reino Unido

Según el Daily Mail, 108.000 ucranianos llegaron a Gran Bretaña en el marco del plan "Hogares para Ucrania", pero no todos consiguieron el alojamiento prometido. De hecho, más de 2.000 familias carecen aún de un techo que pueda considerarse propio y viven en albergues. Este mes el número de personas sin hogar ha aumentado en 800 en comparación con el mes pasado.

Según un informe británico del Centro de Derechos Laborales, uno de cada diez ucranianos ha sido amenazado de desahucio en algún momento de su estancia en el Reino Unido. Más de dos tercios tienen poca o ninguna confianza en su capacidad para alquilar debido a los elevados alquileres y al aumento de los precios. Los refugiados ucranianos se encuentran en una situación de desventaja aún mayor debido a los estrictos controles de los propietarios: a algunos se les ha pedido que presenten pruebas de trabajo, que menos de un tercio de todos los nacionales ucranianos han encontrado.

Además, no todos los británicos están contentos con los recién llegados. Así, según Mick Pollek, miembro del Centro Comunitario Ucraniano, la comunidad ucraniana se enfrenta a una reacción negativa por parte de los británicos. En particular, se les culpa del fuerte aumento de las facturas de gas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Sin fuente de origen, igual mierda.



Cada vez estoy poniendo menos enlaces a fuentes de la noticia. Así que yo que tengo que husmear por la prensa rusa, o incluso para confirmar una información hago la pregunta en inglés o en ruso, utilizando el traductor Deepl que es mucho mejor que el San Google, y luego os tengo que dar todo mascado con el texto traducido y el enlace en colorines, para que luego los mastuerzos me digan que la prensa rusa también está controlada por Occidente. Pues no, va a ser que no, eso de dar miel a la boca del burro se acabó. Cada uno que se lo crea o no y malgaste su mierda de tiempo en confirmarlo. Lo mismo con los que me tienen en el ignore, voy a publicar las noticias en la segunda respuesta del hilo, porque esos jetas puede leer lo que pongo en el primer mensaje pero no en el segundo.


----------



## mazuste (24 Dic 2022)

Mark Sleboda enumera las razones por las que Bahkmut es una ciudad importante para capturar, 
que algunas parecían desconocidas , con mapas y gráficos para mostrar las líneas defensivas.


Picadora de carne Bakhmut y copium


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cada vez estoy poniendo menos enlaces a fuentes de la noticia. Así que yo que tengo que husmear por la prensa rusa, o incluso para confirmar una información hago la pregunta en inglés o en ruso, utilizando el traductor Deepl que es mucho mejor que el San Google, y luego os tengo que dar todo mascado con el texto traducido y el enlace en colorines, para que luego los mastuerzos me digan que la prensa rusa también está controlada por Occidente. Pues no, va a ser que no, eso de dar miel a la boca del burro se acabó. Cada uno que se lo crea o no y malgaste su mierda de tiempo en confirmarlo. Lo mismo con los que me tienen en el ignore, voy a publicar las noticias en la segunda respuesta del hilo, porque esos jetas puede leer lo que pongo en el primer mensaje pero no en el segundo.



Pues deberías ponerlo por que quedas como un intoxicador de mierda, aunque sea sin traducir que no pasa nada.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pues deberías ponerlo por que quedas como un intoxicador de mierda, aunque sea sin traducir que no pasa nada.



A estas alturas te piensa que me importa un pito quedar como un intoxicador? 


He hecho la prueba. He copiado el título en español, lo he pasado al ruso y he buscado el enlace de la noticia. Otra cosa es que sea fake o no (estaría bien falsificado, viene hasta con la carta en ruso). Todo en 30 segundos.

El que piense que yo pueda ser un intoxicador y no se moleste en comprobar la noticia me parece que tiene una limitada capacidad intelectual. Pero tranquilo, yo nunca llamaré tonto a un tonto. Llamar tonto a un tonto es lo peor a lo que se puede caer en este mundo, son los que más necesidad de respeto tienen.










Мундеп из Петербурга потребовал возбудить уголовное дело против Владимира Путина — тот назвал войну войной







paperpaper-ru.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Zelensky Comes to Hollywood, Er, Washington


Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky was the star this week in a carefully orchestrated – yet cringingly obvious – real-life drama. Ukrainian President Vladimir Zelensky was…




strategic-culture.org





Zelensky llega a Hollywood, Er, Washington


(Trad. DeepL)
23/12/2022

Editorial


El presidente ucraniano Vladimir Zelensky fue la estrella esta semana de un drama de la vida real cuidadosamente orquestado, aunque desternillantemente obvio.

El espectáculo belicista, la falsificación de la historia y la manipulación de las emociones públicas eran dignos de una superproducción de Hollywood. Sin embargo, también rebosaba superficialidad y artificios cursis en la mejor tradición de la cursilería hollywoodiense.

Pero lo más serio es que Estados Unidos y el régimen de Kiev que patrocina no tienen ninguna intención de negociar con Rusia un final político para la guerra de Ucrania.

Lejos de ello, los gobernantes estadounidenses están llevando a su país a una guerra cada vez mayor de una manera que hace casi imposible ponerle fin mediante la diplomacia. Las definiciones y el propósito de la guerra en las mentes de los políticos y los medios de comunicación estadounidenses están tan distorsionados y alejados de la realidad que una solución realista es cada vez más difícil de alcanzar.

Una solución potencialmente realista es que todas las partes se traten mutuamente con respeto y consideración de las preocupaciones estratégicas mutuas en materia de seguridad. Esto es lo que Rusia había promulgado en los meses anteriores al estallido del conflicto en Ucrania el 24 de febrero de este año. Algunas voces estadounidenses y europeas más sensatas reconocen esa realidad, pero en su mayor parte, los políticos de Washington y Bruselas, así como los principales medios de comunicación occidentales, se aferran a una visión delirante de la guerra como si se tratara de "derrotar la agresión rusa" y "defender el mundo libre".

Para mantener este teatro del absurdo, Zelensky fue traído a Washington esta semana en una audaz maniobra de propaganda a favor de la guerra. No se trataba de una "visita sorpresa" ni de un "audaz viaje de guerra", sino más bien de "un elaborado plan ejecutado por funcionarios estadounidenses y ucranianos", según informa Associated Press. El dirigente ucraniano fue trasladado de Polonia a Washington a bordo de un avión de la Fuerza Aérea estadounidense reservado normalmente a altos funcionarios estadounidenses.

Vestido con indumentaria militar verde, Zelensky fue trasladado en helicóptero desde la base Andrews de la Fuerza Aérea y recibido en el Despacho Oval por el Presidente Joe Biden. A continuación se hicieron fotos y charlaron junto al fuego antes de una conferencia de prensa conjunta en la Casa Blanca. A continuación, Zelensky pronunció un discurso ante una sesión conjunta del Congreso. Era obvio que el actor cómico convertido en presidente estaba recitando un discurso escrito para él por sus manipuladores estadounidenses.

Gritó sobre la "victoria" sobre Rusia y comparó a las tropas ucranianas con los revolucionarios estadounidenses que lucharon contra el Imperio Británico en 1777, así como con los soldados estadounidenses que vencieron a la Wehrmacht nazi en la Batalla de las Ardenas en 1944.

Sin duda, honorables patriotas estadounidenses se revuelven en sus tumbas ante semejante insulto a su memoria y sus sacrificios.

Especialmente repugnante fue la comparación que hizo Zelensky del "Estado terrorista" ruso y del presidente ruso Vladimir Putin con la Alemania nazi y Adolf Hitler.

De manera ridícula, el Congreso reunido -con unas pocas excepciones- ovacionó de pie tal falsificación artificiosa y disparate histórico.

"Si alguna vez un líder personificó a su nación, ése fue Volodymyr [sic] Zelensky", se entusiasmó la CNN. "Esa imagen encapsulaba la maestría de Zelensky en la alusión histórica y el teatro de las relaciones públicas".

El canal de noticias por cable alude inadvertidamente a la realidad latente de la "manipulación", pero sin embargo se la cree a pies juntillas. El "dominio" de las relaciones públicas al que se refiere no es tanto el de un presidente cómico, sino el de los manipuladores del Estado profundo estadounidense que están detrás de la guerra por poderes en Ucrania contra Rusia.

Esto es lo odioso del espectáculo. Los estadounidenses se engañan pensando que están financiando y armando a un régimen en Kiev que está "defendiendo la democracia". Ese régimen fue llevado al poder en 2014 mediante un golpe contra la democracia respaldado por la CIA. Zelensky fue elegido en 2019 como candidato de la paz por los ucranianos hartos de una guerra civil que Washington y sus socios europeos estaban alimentando deliberadamente, como admitió recientemente la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel.

Ahora Zelensky ha sido reinventado por sus guionistas estadounidenses como un "héroe de guerra" vestido con uniforme militar verde (¡demasiado planchado, eso sí!) mientras agasaja a una audiencia del Congreso de focas aplaudidoras que están firmando un presupuesto total de ayuda estadounidense a Ucrania de casi 150.000 millones de dólares.

El Presidente Biden anunció un regalo de Navidad al régimen de Kiev: misiles Patriot. La provocadora medida está llevando a Estados Unidos a un enfrentamiento frontal con Rusia, ya que Moscú sigue advirtiendo pero sigue siendo ignorado.

Al estilo orwelliano, el belicismo de Washington se presenta como "defensa" de la paz mundial.

En realidad, lo que ocurrió en Washington esta semana y las estúpidas palabras pronunciadas fueron una abominación de la Navidad. No hay buena voluntad para la humanidad, ni deseo de paz, ni celebración de la superación de la injusticia histórica. Todo consiste en promover la guerra, la muerte y el sufrimiento humano con una mojigatería engreída e ilusa. La antítesis de la Navidad.

Es increíble lo voluntariamente crédulos que son los políticos estadounidenses y los medios de comunicación corporativos. Por supuesto, la mayoría de ellos están a sueldo de las empresas armamentísticas que se alimentan del abrevadero del Pentágono financiado por los contribuyentes. El engañoso sentido del propósito farisaico es asombroso. Sólo una cultura que ha sido tan profundamente degradada con la basura tipo Hollywood sería tan susceptible a una manipulación tan burda. Ese condicionamiento también hace que el belicismo sea tan peligroso. La locura no tiene límites.

Zelensky fue aplaudido por comparar a los rusos con los bárbaros nazis. El mensaje subliminal era que los rusos son subhumanos cuyas "tácticas son primitivas... lo destruyen todo". Paradójicamente, son Zelensky y sus patrocinadores estadounidenses los que propagan la ideología nazi.

Zelensky, judío nominal, es el jefe de unas fuerzas militares que glorifican a los colaboradores nazis con lemas, saludos e insignias nazis. Es una vil distorsión de la historia que el régimen de Kiev y sus pagadores estadounidenses estén luchando por la libertad. El régimen de Zelensky es el más corrupto del mundo e incluso los investigadores del Pentágono han expresado su preocupación por la venta en el mercado negro de armamento estadounidense y de la OTAN que fluye hacia ese país.

La farsa que se está perpetrando contra el pueblo estadounidense es realmente impresionante. Mientras la sociedad estadounidense degenera por el colapso económico y mientras la pobreza crece entre los trabajadores estadounidenses, sus élites decadentes aplauden a un cómico estafador y canalizan miles de millones de dólares en más armas a Ucrania, lo que conduce a más guerra con Rusia.

No se podría inventar una historia tan absurda, ni siquiera en Hollywood. Pero es un éxito de taquilla en Washington.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A estas alturas te piensa que me importa un pito quedar como un intoxicador?
> 
> 
> He hecho la prueba. He copiado el título en español, lo he pasado al ruso y he buscado el enlace de la noticia. Otra cosa es que sea fake o no (estaría bien falsificado, viene hasta con la carta en ruso). Todo en 30 segundos.
> ...



Me importa poco lo que piense o deje de pensar, si pones noticias se pone origen y punto.
Por educación y atención a los demás.


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Y otro resultado del "trabajo de un presidente de paz".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Me importa poco lo que piense o deje de pensar, si pones noticias se pone origen y punto.
> Por educación y atención a los demás.



Del libro de estilo de Burbuja?

"Se pone el origen y punto". Fraseología de ordeno y mando me parece.


----------



## El_Suave (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "La excepción que cuestiona la regla". Lo de "La excepción que confirma la regla" es una mala traducción.
> 
> También en tiempos de Franco la gente se saltaba la censura, es que sería una dictablanda. Cómo añorais a los caudillos y dictadorzuelos. Más vale que yo estoy aquí para recordaros que sois unos totalitarios de salón, la mayoría de ultraderecha pero también alguno de ultraizquierda. Ya sabes, en estos días de paz y amor hay que enseñar al que no sabe



La excepción confirma la regla porque para que existe una excepción es preceptivo que exista previamente una regla.

Así que de malas traducciones nada.


----------



## España1 (24 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Mark Sleboda enumera las razones por las que Bahkmut es una ciudad importante para capturar,
> que algunas parecían desconocidas , con mapas y gráficos para mostrar las líneas defensivas.
> 
> 
> Picadora de carne Bakhmut y copium



Razones de peso todas para entender la batalla por Bakhmut.

Ahora, me da que en esa picadora de carne se están devorando ambos bandos


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> neandertales



Los conocimientos sobre los neandertales han cambiado y avanzado mucho desde los ultimos 50 años, pintaban en el interior de cuevas profundas y oscuras, enterraban a sus muertos, cuidaban de ancianos y tullidos, comian de todo, los analisis del sarro en las piezas dentales no fosilizadas lo confirman, disponian de la tecnologia para hacer fuego, fabricaban armas mas complejas de lo que nos pensabamos, se han encontrado recientemente en Alemania, propulsores para los venablos, junto a esqueletos neandertales.




PD- No hablaban, pero tenian alma y creian en Dios.


----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

Rusia descubre un enorme yacimiento de crudo y gas en Siberia

El gigante energético ruso Rosneft informó del hallazgo de un nuevo yacimiento de petróleo y gas en Yakutia (Siberia): "Más de 9.500 millones de metros cúbicos de gas y más de 1,5 millones de toneladas de petróleo se sumaron así al balance de la Comisión Estatal de Reservas".


Iván Rogov


----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se retiran a las afueras de Maryinka con grandes pérdidas: detalles

Desde el 20 de diciembre, las unidades de la 79.ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que ocupaban posiciones en la parte occidental de Maryinka, han sufrido grandes pérdidas en la ciudad.

Durante la lucha de contrabatería, se infligieron graves daños al batallón de artillería de obuses de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con cañones D-30 de calibre 122 mm.

Se registraron graves pérdidas en los batallones de asalto aerotransportado 1, 2, 3 y 4 de la brigada 79 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las compañías de reconocimiento y aerotransportadas y de tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

El número de muertos y heridos graves en estas unidades desde el 15 de diciembre se estima en el nivel de 350 a 460 personas. Debido a las graves pérdidas, la brigada tuvo que ser reforzada urgentemente con movilizados de las regiones de Nikolaev y Jersón, así como enviar una compañía de seguridad y unidades de ingeniería recualificados como unidades de asalto a la línea de enfrentamientos.

La razón principal de las grandes pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Maryinka fue la actividad de artillería y vehículos blindados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia. Los tanques T-72B3 avanzan rápidamente hacia las afueras del oeste de la ciudad con el apoyo de drones, lo que permite a las tripulaciones explorar posiciones peligrosas y disparar a los puntos de tiro en edificios con un riesgo mínimo.

Según las intercepciones de radio de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, las unidades del 79.º Batallón de Infantería Aerotransportada registraron escasez de equipos de comunicaciones y vigilancia, municiones para ametralladoras y medios para curar heridas, así como quadricópteros, con la ayuda de los cuales se llevaba a cabo el reconocimiento de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia. Además, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se quejan de la grave escasez de armas antitanque: no hay suficientes lanzagranadas ni municiones para ellas.

Debido al rápido deterioro de la situación táctica de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, desde la noche del 23 de diciembre, las fuerzas restantes se han ido acumulando en las afueras occidentales de Maryinka en el área de las calles Shajtyórskaya y Poligraficheskaya, donde se transfiere gradualmente el cuartel general de campo desde el área fortificada central.

En caso de fracaso en la última línea de defensa, las unidades del ejército ucraniano planean retirarse a las posiciones de reserva al área fortificada en la zona de la presa de Maryinka, donde anteriormente se ubicaban las baterías de los complejos BM-21 Grad. Sin embargo, el control sobre la ciudad en este caso se perderá por completo.

Fuente @milchronicles

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

Los resultados de la operación especial en Ucrania al finalizar el 23 de diciembre:

Hay una pausa temporal a lo largo de toda la línea del frente. Las partes realizan bombardeos mutuos en todas las áreas de contacto.

⚔ La situación en los frentes:

◽En la dirección de Starobelsk:
En el área de Serebrianka, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia destruyeron un grupo de sabotaje de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania 

Se están produciendo duelos de artillería a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.

◽En la dirección de Artyómovsk (Bajmut):
Continúan las batallas en las afueras del sureste de la ciudad y en el área de Kleschéyevka.

◽Dirección de Donetsk:
Continúan los enfrentamientos callejeros en Maryinka cerca del edificio administrativo de la ciudad.

◽En la dirección de Zaporozhye:
Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas lanzaron un ataque aéreo en el área de Kamenskoye. Al mismo tiempo, la artillería rusa atacó las posiciones ucranianas en Oréjov, Charivny y Zaliznichny.

◽En la dirección de Jersón:
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia llevaron a cabo ataques contra los objetivos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Jersón, Dneprovskoye, Respublicanets, Yantarnoye y Stanislav.

"Impactos":
Formaciones ucranianas volvieron a bombardear Donetsk, Makéevka, Gorlovka, Yasinovataya y otros asentamientos circundantes. Hay víctimas entre los civiles.

"Calibración":
Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas infligieron ataques contra instalaciones militares, estratégicas y energéticas ucranianas en las regiones de Járkov, Nikolayev, Zaporozhie, Dnepropetrovsk y Jersón. 

Ataque terrorista:
Un automóvil explotó en el centro de Melitopol, dejando dos personas heridas. Según el miembro del consejo principal de la administración de Zaporozhie, Vladímir Rogov, el incidente está clasificado como un ataque terrorista, detrás del cual se encuentran militantes ucranianos.

En el mundo:
La Unión Europea está trabajando en un marco legal para la confiscación de activos rusos congelados bajo las sanciones y su envío para la restauración de Ucrania, dijo el presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel. Según él, el Consejo Europeo y la Comisión Europea han preparado algunas bases legales para los estados miembros del bloque.

⚡De interés:
Kiev tiene la intención de confiscar las empresas de distribución de energía ucranianas que pertenecen a personas que fueron sancionadas en el país. Así lo afirmó el jefe adjunto de la oficina de Vladímir Zelenski, Rostislav Shurma. Se negó a hablar sobre qué empresas específicas están en cuestión. Además, Shurma dijo que la disminución de la producción de empresas en Ucrania en el cuarto trimestre de 2022 alcanza un promedio del 70 %; los indicadores específicos dependen de la situación energética en la región, así como de la importancia de la empresa para la economía.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> La excepción confirma la regla porque para que existe una excepción es preceptivo que exista previamente una regla.
> 
> Así que de malas traducciones nada.











La falacia de "la excepción que confirma la regla" - El profe de Física


Explicación de la expresión "la excepción que confirma la regla" No es como lo entendemos habitualmente, así que ojo con usarla mal




elprofedefisica.naukas.com





"_La excepción que confirma la regla» es una de las expresiones que menos me gustan. Como científico, tiendo a pensar que una regla es una regla, y si tiene excepciones lo que hacen es invalidar la regla, no confirmarla"_

La excepción confirma la regla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


"La frase *La excepción confirma la regla*, también a veces señalada como *«La excepción pone a prueba la regla»* es una frase que a menudo se emplea de forma errónea en español. Su uso más común es refutar de forma poco seria los ejemplos que contradicen una afirmación excesivamente amplia (_«Juan siempre llega tarde». «Eso no es cierto, ayer llegó a tiempo». «Claro, la excepción confirma la regla»_).

Una posible mejor forma de expresar esta frase sería «La *excepción* refina/amplía/modifica la regla». Esta forma de expresar esta frase es más precisa, porque se da a entender que hubo un error en la generalización. Es decir, en términos formales, la primera regla formulada es falsa debido a una *excepción*. Al mismo tiempo, dicha regla no es del todo incorrecta puesto que la *excepción* no descarta, invalida o desecha la regla, sino que la completa y amplía haciéndola más precisa.

La idea detrás de esta expresión es que partiendo de excepciones es más fácil encontrar una formulación general. Es decir, encontrando las excepciones se puede verificar rápidamente las reglas generales. La mala interpretación en el lenguaje español ha llevado a esta frase a comunicar lo contrario. Es decir, que la excepción sirve para hacer más fuertes las reglas. Algo que está fuera de toda lógica formal.


*La frase en latín de la que deriva es «Exceptio probat regulam in casibus non exceptis», es decir, «la excepción confirma la regla en los casos no exceptuados». Se trata de un principio jurídico medieval, expresado en latín por ser la lengua culta de la época, cuyo significado es *_*«si existe una excepción, debe existir una regla para la que se aplica dicha excepción*»_. Se aprecia que el verbo _probat_ tiene el significado de «demuestra la existencia» (y no «demuestra la corrección») de la regla mencionada.

Por ejemplo, una señal de tráfico con el texto _«Prohibido aparcar los domingos»_ (la excepción) implica que se puede aparcar el resto de la semana (la regla), siempre y cuando sea la única regla presente. De ahí la idea de que no basta una excepción cualquiera, el hilo conducente es que determinado el conjunto de excepción la nueva regla es confirmada.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

Una potente explosión tronó en Crimea esta noche. Varios canales de Telegram escriben sobre esto, también se han recibido confirmaciones oficiales de esta información de las autoridades de Crimea y el ejército ruso.


Según los canales de Telegram, se produce un ataque de un vehículo abierto sin tripulado, un kamikaze, en el área de la aldea de Nizhny Novgorod. Unión no tripulada ucraniano atacó un depósito de petróleo ubicado en el pueblo, según las redes sociales.

Las consecuencias del ataque aún no se han informado. En los cuadros de video que publica el canal Telegrama "Operación Z: Autos militares de la Primavera rusa" (no podemos publicarlos debido a la blasfemia), se puede escapar al menos al dron ucraniano, luego producir una explosión.

Tenga en cuenta que dicho sabotaje ha ocrido recientemente con mucha frecuencia. El ejército ucraniano utiliza vehículos aéreos no tripulados para su conducta, que, como resultado con ejemplos de ataques terroristas en aeródromos en las regiones de Saratov y Riazán, puede volar muy lejos del sitio de lanz.

La península de Crimea ha visto athida durante mucho tiempo a ataques similares por drones ucranianos. En la alcaldía de los casos, los vehículos aéreos no tripulados enemigos caen con éxito por defensa aérea. Por ejemplo, los intentos del UAS UAV de atacar ubicaciones de barcos y otros objetos importantes en Sebastopol y Balaklava se repetitivamente.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

*Sin Rusia*

Belgrado y Pristina necesita un compromiso como aire, y Estados Unidos, que está en juego cooperando con sus sociedades de la UE y la Alianza del Atlántico Norte, debería ayudarlos en esto.

Las partes simplemente están obligadas a tomar una serie de acciones bien coordinadas y finalmente lograr su objetivo

- Enfatiza Hodges.

Según el experimento, dicho enfoque proporcionalía oportunidades de inicio y político margen de maniobra para el presidente serbio Alexander Vuchich y el jefe separatista Hashim Tachi. Es con protección contra la "influencia externa", según Hodges, que el liderazgo de los dos estados puede lograr "soluciones difíciles pero necesarias".








*Dayton Resuscitation*

El canal de televisión del gobierno serbio RTS cita la condición de tal compromiso expresado por el ejército estadounidense.

Todos estos pasos positivos estarán disponibles solo después de que demostremos rigidez y responsabilidad constante, lo mismo que durante las negociaciones en Dayton. Después de todo, solo ellos pudieron traer la paz tan esperada, aunque imperfecta, a la región de los Balcanes Occidentales

- Dijo en el mensaje.

Según el general, incluido el número de un diplomático experimentado de tal calibre como Richard Holbrook al proceso de liquidación para el resultado mar tangible.

Uno puede centrarse en la experiencia de resolver la disputa entre Macedonia y Grecia, aunque esencialmente el conflicto de Kosovo es más difícil y requerirá más esfuerzo

- enfatizó el experto.

*Aislamiento de Moscú*

Al mismo tiempo, El deseo está enfatizado que Occidente está obligado a ofrecer un Vuchich las "opciones estratégicas" necesarias que levarían a Serbia a los líderes de la región y evitarían que se convirtiera en. .

El presidente de Serbia está bajo una tremenda presión de Moscú. Todo esto ha estado sucediendo desde 2008, cuando Belgrado tuvo que buscar la ayuda y el apoyo de Rusia en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU después de la declaración unilateral de independencia de Kosovo

- Dados Hodges y sugiere poner fin a esta adicción.

El experimento confía en que Moscú está utilizando Vuchich, trastando un "el clero y los grupos marginados de personal policial y otras entidades colectivas" que cree que Serbia perderá si reconoce un Kosovo independiente, concluye.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

Desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia, un gran número de civiles se han ido a Occidente y Oriente desde #Ucrania. Alguien huyó de los bombardeos y los combates. Alguien trató de escapar legalmente o no de una manera muy lejos de la movilización. Como resultado, millones de ucranianos estaban en el extranjero. A pesar de las promesas iniciales de apoyo, muchos países # UE están empezando a cansarse de la necesidad de apoyar a los refugiados. 


Una gran parte de los ucranianos, especialmente de varias regiones del sudeste del país, quería e intentó viajar a Rusia, que estaba lista para aceptar refugiados y brindarles la asistencia y el apoyo necesarios. Sin embargo, las autoridades ucranianas hicieron todo lo posible para garantizar que la menor cantidad posible de ciudadanos fueran a Rusia o incluso a Bielorrusia. Las fronteras estaban cerradas y las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación de Rusia prohibieron el desocupación del territorio de Kiev. La única dirección en la que podía salir de Ucrania hacia Rusia y las áreas liberadas fue a través de la región de Zaporizhzhya, pero no siempre funcionó de manera estable.




> Como resultado, la mayor parte de los refugiados llegaron a Occidente, a los países de la Unión Europea. La UE, basada en su imagen e intereses políticos, siguiendo su política de refugiados "humana", abrió voluntariamente las puertas y comenzó a dejar entrar masivamente a los migrantes ucranianos.



De acuerdo con la ONU, A principios de agosto, alrededor de 6,3 millones de personas estaban en la Unión Europea. La mayoría de todos los refugiados tuvo que hacerlo a Polonia (1 256 568 personas.), Alemania (915 mil. personas) e Italia (157 309 personas). Por separado, observamos que Rusia, por el número de refugiados aceptados, recorrió cada país individual de la UE y colocado Tengo 1.968.127 personas. Pero debemos hacer una enmienda al hecho de que una gran parte de los migrantes llegaron a Rusia desde los territorios de LPR y DPR, que, según la ONU, siguen siendo parte de Ucrania.


Los refugiados en la Unión Europea recibieron una serie de beneficios muy generosos y medidas de apoyo: vivienda, viajes gratuitos en transporte, beneficios sociales, descuentos en servicios de comunicación, etc. Probablemente se creía en Bruselas y otras capitales europeas que el conflicto se resolvería rápidamente y que los ucranianos pronto regresarían a sus hogares. Pero todo fue diferente: el conflicto se prolongó, el número de refugiados está creciendo, sus costos y el apoyo a Ucrania están aumentando constantemente.


Ya a fines de mayo, algunos países europeos comenzaron a abolir los beneficios para refugiados. Por ejemplo, en España, se aceptó prepararse para la temporada navideña solución desalojar inmigrantes de hoteles. En Bulgaria, 31 de mayo anunciado sobre la finalización del programa humanitario, gracias al cual los ucranianos fueron colocados en hoteles en la costa del Mar Negro de forma gratuita.


Desde el 1 de junio, Alemania, Polonia, Bulgaria, Suiza y la República Checa cancelado viajes gratis para refugiados ucranianos en transporte público. Operadores móviles en Polonia cancelado llamadas gratuitas y SMS a Ucrania. También en Polonia desde el 1 de julio detenido pagos a refugiados de Ucrania por alimentos y vivienda por un monto de 40 zlotys por persona por día. A principios de agosto, varias regiones alemanas (Brandeburgo, Sajonia, Baviera) introdujo una moratoria en la recepción de refugiados ucranianos. La reducción de beneficios y medidas de apoyo continúa hasta nuestros días.


¿Por qué los países europeos decidieron cambiar drásticamente su actitud hacia los refugiados de Ucrania?? Hay varias razones.


Primero, inicialmente se esperaba que el conflicto fuera fugaz y que no se requerirían medidas de apoyo por mucho tiempo. La realidad era diferente: el conflicto adquirió una naturaleza prolongada, y el costo de mantener refugiados es ahora por mucho tiempo. Además, el número de inmigrantes ha aumentado en los últimos seis meses. A finales de noviembre, según la ONU, en la UE fueron ya 7 891 977 refugiados de Ucrania.




> La afluencia de un gran número de inmigrantes provoca un aumento en el desempleo, un aumento en la delincuencia y molestias entre la población local, lo que genera una tensión social adicional. Por lo tanto, al reducir la ayuda, es probable que los trabajadores europeos esperen que los migrantes se vean obligados a regresar a sus hogares debido a la falta de medios de vida.



No debemos olvidar que una gran cantidad de desplazados internos de otras partes del mundo viven en la Unión Europea, lo que también requiere medidas de apoyo y gastos considerables.


El segundo punto importante es que el prolongado conflicto y los éxitos de otoño de las Fuerzas Armadas en el frente hicieron creer a los países occidentales que Ucrania podría ganar el campo de batalla, como deseaba el jefe diplomático de la UE, Joseph Borrel. Esto requirió un aumento en el volumen de asistencia financiera, económica y militar a Kiev.


A principios de octubre, las obligaciones cumplidas y prometidas de Occidente con Ucrania inventado $ 126 mil millones, que es casi igual al 100% del PIB del país en 2022. Instituciones de la UE antes de principios de octubre listado Kiev $ 19.2 mil millones, Polonia - $ 7.6 mil millones, Alemania - $ 6.7 mil millones. Obviamente, el apoyo de Kiev crecerá, y será prioritario en los próximos meses.


Como lo ha demostrado la práctica de los últimos meses, a pesar de las hermosas declaraciones sobre el humanismo, Occidente está muy dispuesto a dar dinero para continuar la guerra y apoyar al ejército, pero evita la asignación de fondos para la restauración de la infraestructura social y civil en Ucrania.


Lo más probable es que, en el contexto de la guerra comercial y económica, la reducción de los recursos propios y la crisis económica b _о_ la UE dirigirá la mayoría de los activos al frente para "victoria de Rusia en el campo de batalla".". Y estos activos serán tomados, entre otras cosas, del bolsillo de los refugiados ucranianos, quienes se verán obligados a regresar a sus hogares. Especialmente hombres, porque son muy necesarios en el frente en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas.


----------



## dabuti (24 Dic 2022)

Para esta ESCORIA DE LOS MASS MIERDA los bombardeos diarios sobre DONETSK son los padres, o te jode.










Kiev denuncia la muerte de ocho civiles en el centro de Jersón por ataque rusos


Los ataques rusos a civiles ucranianos no cesan. Así lo han denunciado desde el Gobierno de Ucrania y desde la fiscalía. El número de civiles ucranianos muertos en un




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

*A finales de noviembre, según la ONU, en la UE se dio asilo a 7.891.977 refugiados de Ucrania. *


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Dic 2022)

lo de la excepción confirma la regla se da cuando la excepción sucede solo de forma aparente en los terminos propios de la regla, pero al investigarlo mas detenidamente se deduce que está libre de la regla.




Icibatreuh dijo:


> La falacia de "la excepción que confirma la regla" - El profe de Física
> 
> 
> Explicación de la expresión "la excepción que confirma la regla" No es como lo entendemos habitualmente, así que ojo con usarla mal
> ...


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

*General retirado estadounidense: Ucrania no puede ganar mientras está a la defensiva.*






Si bien el ejército ucraniano está a la defensiva y no se realizan operaciones de envergadura, no puede ganar el conflicto armado. Esta opinión fue expresada por el general retirado del ejército estadounidense, Barry McMurphy.


El militar jubilado dijo que es vital que Ucrania tome la iniciativa en el campo de batalla y avance hacia una acción más decisiva. Para permitir que las Fuerzas Armadas salgan del establecimiento actual, el régimen de Kiev debe recibir los últimos misiles tierra-tierra de largo alcance y tanques M1.

Según el oficial retirado, *"Ucrania ahora ha puesto a Rusia contra las cuerdas, pero no puede noquearla"* para completar triunfante el juego.

McMurphy también sugirió que hay algún tipo de "estrategia inevitable" en Rusia, según la cual las Fuerzas Armadas rusas emprenderan ofensivas a gran escala y otras acciones decisivas en la primavera del próximo año.

Estados Unidos ha prometido $ 45.000 millones en apoyo de Ucrania en su presupuesto para 2023. La mayor parte de esta cantidad está destinada a las necesidades militares de Kiev, pero permanecerá en los Estados Unidos. Ucrania directa obtendrá solo una parte de esta asistencia en forma de armas, que incluye el complejo de defensa aérea Patriot.


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Un héroe de la PMC de Wagner se despide en San Petersburgo

Dmitry Menshikov demostró su heroísmo en un momento difícil: destruyó una ametralladora y a tres enemigos, salvando la vida de sus compañeros de armas.
Durante la captura del punto fortificado, el combatiente fue herido de muerte.
Recibió la Medalla al Valor a título póstumo y fue enterrado en el Paseo de la Fama.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

*Ministro de Defensa turco: es hora de que la OTAN detenga los ambiciosos planes militares de Atenas, Pvtos Turcos !!!.*






A pesar de las buenas intenciones de Ankara, Atenas continua intensificando las tensiones sobre las islas desmilitarizadas en el Mar Egeo, cerca de la costa turca, dijo el ministro de Defensa turco, Hulusi Akar. En este sentido, el jefe del departamento de defensa turco puso a la OTAN que ejerza presidencia sobre Grecia para detener sus provocaciones en la parte oriental del Mar Egeo.


A pesar de los esfuerzos de la República de Turquía para convertir los mares Egeo y Mediterráneo en una zona de amistad, Grecia continúa organizando provocaciones destinadas a crear centros de tensión en la región
- Dijo Akar luego de una reunión anual con colegas del Ministerio de Defensa Nacional de Turquía.

Los ataques de Akar contra la amistad de Turquía "engañán", con los agravios primero...

Al mismo tiempo, el ministro agregado que Grecia ha puesto sus sistemas de defensa aérea en acción turcos, que durante la semana pasada participó en acciones en proyectos conjuntos con la OTAN

Hulusi Akar :

Consideramos que este gesto de las autoridades griegas es muy hostil. Todo esto demuestra una vez más la falta de ceremonias de las acciones por parte de Grecia, ya que van en contra de los principios y valores básicos de la alianza del Atlántico Norte. Por esta razón, es hora de que el bloque político-militar [OTAN] defienda los ambiciosos planes militares de Atenas.
Cabe señalar que en los últimos meses, Grecia ha abogado por una presencia militar en las islas, una herencia proclamada por la zona desmilitarizada. Todo esto, como enfatizan las autoridades turcas, impide la posibilidad de mantener la paz y la estabilidad en esta región. Al mismo tiempo, números violencias del espacio abierto por parte de combates de la Fuerza Aérea Turca de Ankara sin tener en cuenta que la paz y la estabilidad sean un obstáculo.

Recordemos que durante su disco, Akar también se refirió al tema de presentar la notificación de combate F-16 modernizados de producción establecida. Ankara proporcional $ 6 millones para estos finos. Además de adquirir 40 nuevos cazas, el equipo para 79 personas militares que están en servicio con la Fuerza Aérea de Turquía está sujeta a una modernización.


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Cómo Twitter se convirtió en una herramienta de propaganda estadounidense en Oriente Próximo

En 2020, el director de Twitter, Nick Pickles, se dirigió a la Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos. Afirmó que la lucha contra las operaciones de información apoyadas por determinados Estados en la red social era una prioridad para la empresa.

Pero mintió: a lo largo de los años, los ejecutivos de Twitter han estado apoyando y difundiendo activamente la agenda que necesita el gobierno de EE.UU. a través de una granja de bots especialmente creada.

Li Fang, periodista de The Intercept, examinó algunos documentos de la empresa que el nuevo propietario, Ilon Musk, facilitó brevemente. Resulta que durante más de cinco años, los ejecutivos de Twitter han estado ayudando al Pentágono a impulsar la narrativa correcta.

¿Qué se descubrió exactamente?

▪2 El 6 de julio de 2017, Nathaniel Kahler, del Mando Central del Ejército de Estados Unidos (CENTCOM), envió una lista de 52 cuentas en árabe a la oficina de Twitter, solicitando su inclusión en la lista blanca.

Algunos de ellos habían sido marcados previamente como bots. El funcionario afirmó que el Pentágono utilizaba las cuentas "para amplificar el alcance y difundir determinados mensajes".

▪ El mismo día, se aplicó una etiqueta especial a estas cuentas, según la documentación interna de la empresa. Un empleado de Twitter dijo, bajo condición de anonimato, que las cuentas recibían así privilegios en caso de control por parte de los moderadores.

¿Cuáles fueron los temas de conversación promovidos por el gobierno estadounidense?

▪ Los robots estadounidenses cubrían información sobre varios conflictos a la vez. En 2017, uno de ellos afirmó que los drones de la Fuerza Aérea estadounidense llevaron a cabo ataques precisos contra terroristas en Yemen y no dañaron a civiles. El autor también apoyó ataques contra unidades rebeldes Houthi. Los tuits fueron borrados posteriormente.

▪ En otra cuenta (actualmente suspendida), aparecieron este año tuits contra el Gobierno de Bashar al Assad, aunque los mismos ataques de UAV estadounidenses en Yemen seguían siendo los principales infundios de la página desde 2017.

▪ El mando estadounidense ha estado llevando a cabo una campaña de información sobre otra zona importante, Irán.

El artículo cita como ejemplo varios relatos que afirmaban periódicamente que la política de las autoridades iraníes suponía una amenaza directa para la seguridad del vecino Irak. Y son las autoridades iraníes las responsables de la desestabilización de la región.

Según el autor de la investigación, la existencia de toda una red de cuentas que rinden cuentas al Pentágono en Twitter está confirmada indirectamente por un informe del Observatorio de Internet de la Universidad de Stanford.

No enumera cuentas concretas de redes sociales, pero los creadores señalaron regiones en las que las autoridades estadounidenses llevan a cabo operaciones de información: Irán, Afganistán, Oriente Próximo y Asia Central.

La "filtración" de información sobre las actividades del Pentágono no es más que otro episodio de la lucha entre las autoridades estadounidenses y Musk. Estas operaciones de información podrían reanudarse dentro de unos meses, una vez que se encuentre nueva información sobre el multimillonario. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> A pesar de los esfuerzos de la República de Turquía





.Kaikus dijo:


> para convertir los mares Egeo y Mediterráneo en una zona de amistad





.Kaikus dijo:


> Grecia continúa organizando provocaciones



Los pueblos turquicos sarracenos, deben de ser expulsados de la Union Europea y de la peninsula de anatolia, ahora van a joderle y robarle a Grecia varias islas del antiguo Dodecaneso italiano, donde hay poblacion musulmana y mañana querran robar territorio bulgaro...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## España1 (24 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Rusia descubre un enorme yacimiento de crudo y gas en Siberia
> 
> El gigante energético ruso Rosneft informó del hallazgo de un nuevo yacimiento de petróleo y gas en Yakutia (Siberia): "Más de 9.500 millones de metros cúbicos de gas y más de 1,5 millones de toneladas de petróleo se sumaron así al balance de la Comisión Estatal de Reservas".
> 
> ...



Si no tuviesen nukes ya te digo que ese petróleo no les duraba


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Si no tuviesen nukes ya te digo que ese petróleo no les duraba



El cambio climatico favorece y premia a la Federacion Rusa, con el calentamiento global, las riquezas siberianas seran facilmente explotables.


----------



## dabuti (24 Dic 2022)

400 sistemas de misiles, 352 aviones, 7.000 tanques.....la OTAN está en cuadro ya.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
24 DEC, 14:45
*Russian forces obliterate almost 400 air defense systems in Ukraine op — top brass*
Russian aircraft down Su-27 warplane, Mi-24, Mi-8 helicopters and Russian forces strike 53 Ukrainian artillery sites in past day, Defense Ministry Spokesman Igor Konashenkov says






MOSCOW, December 24. /TASS/. The Russian Armed Forces have obliterated about 400 Ukrainian surface-to-air missile systems since the beginning of the special military operation in Ukraine, Defense Ministry Spokesman Lieutenant-General Igor Konashenkov reported on Saturday.
"In all, the following targets have been destroyed since the beginning of the special military operation: 352 warplanes, 192 helicopters, 2,719 unmanned aerial vehicles, 399 surface-to-air missile systems, 7,222 tanks and other combat armored vehicles, 936 multiple rocket launchers, 3,704 field artillery guns and mortars, and also 7,737 special military motor vehicles," the spokesman said


----------



## Elimina (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Del libro de estilo de Burbuja?
> 
> "Se pone el origen y punto". Fraseología de ordeno y mando me parece.



Sabes que no tienes razón, cállate ya.


----------



## agricultura (24 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los conocimientos sobre los neandertales han cambiado y avanzado mucho desde los ultimos 50 años, pintaban en el interior de cuevas profundas y oscuras, enterraban a sus muertos, cuidaban de ancianos y tullidos, comian de todo, los analisis del sarro en las piezas dentales no fosilizadas lo confirman, disponian de la tecnologia para hacer fuego, fabricaban armas mas complejas de lo que nos pensabamos, se han encontrado recientemente en Alemania, propulsores para los venablos, junto a esqueletos neandertales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303432
> 
> ...



No era conocimiento, eran prejuicios como se extinguieron según muchos tenían que ser medio bobos o bobos enteros.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

Turquía es un miembro muy importante para la OTAN, tiene en su territorio una extensa red de aeródromos militares.
Son los turcos quienes les dan a los anglosionistas su aeródromo de Konya desde donde los aviones AWACS patrullan, las aguas del Mar Negro, todo el sur de Ucrania y Crimea.
Además, los AWACS que salen de Turquía espian el territorio de Krasnodar y el Cáucaso, sobrevolando el Mar Negro y el espacio aereo de Georgia.
Todos los datos se envian en tiempo real a Ucrania a través de canales satelitales de Elon Musk.


----------



## Icibatreuh (24 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> Sabes que no tienes razón, cállate ya.



Eres militar? O jefecillo toxico de empresa?

Por los cojones me voy a callar


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Escándalo de espionaje: un alto cargo de la inteligencia alemana trabajó para Rusia y podría no haber estado solo - Bild

▪ Un alto cargo de los servicios de inteligencia alemanes, Karsten L., uno de los jefes del departamento de inteligencia técnica ultrasecreta del Servicio Federal de Inteligencia (BND), ha sido detenido bajo sospecha de espiar para Rusia.
▪ La investigación declaró a los medios de comunicación que había "pasado información obtenida en el curso de sus actividades profesionales a la inteligencia rusa", teniendo acceso a todos los hallazgos del BND procedentes de escuchas telefónicas en todo el mundo, así como a información obtenida de los servicios de inteligencia de otros países.
▪ El BND cree que podría no ser el único agente. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Ataques combinados contra bastiones de las AFU en Marinka

En Marinka continúan los intensos combates en el centro de la ciudad. A pesar del redespliegue de refuerzos ucranianos, los militares rusos avanzan hacia el interior de la zona poblada desde el norte y el sur.

Tanquistas del Distrito Militar Sur @tankist4 compartieron con nosotros imágenes de los combates por Marinka. El vídeo muestra una combinación de tanques, artillería y morteros apuntando a bastiones de las AFU en barrios céntricos.

➖ En el primer disparo, los colonos del Grad MLRS de 122 mm alcanzaron un bastión de las AFU en el territorio de la fábrica de alimentos congelados de Donetsk, en la avenida Druzhba.

Coordenadas: 47.9445279, 37.5064723

➖El siguiente vídeo muestra el impacto de un mortero autopropulsado Tulpan contra el punto de despliegue de una unidad ucraniana cerca de unos almacenes en la calle Telmana.

Coordenadas: 47.943640, 37.508481

➖ En el tercer golpe un bastión de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas equipado en un edificio de varias plantas junto al edificio de la Policía Nacional en la calle Oktyabrskaya 8.

Coordenadas: 47.942063, 37.507579

Las unidades rusas lograron atravesar la avenida Druzhba a lo largo de la calle Shakhtorskaya, pero en otras zonas del centro de Marinka continúa la limpieza de bloques de las unidades ucranianas atrincheradas.

La táctica favorita de los ucranianos de utilizar edificios residenciales y polígonos industriales con muros de hormigón como bastiones frena el avance.

El bombardeo sistemático de gran calibre con control aéreo objetivo junto con una ofensiva de las unidades de infantería es la clave para la liberación de Marinka.

Publicamos todos nuestros vídeos en nuestro canal _RuTube_ y en nuestra página _VK_ 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

Los turcos se creen imprescindibles para la Nato, se atreven a dar un ultimatum a Grecia, manda huevos !!!.


----------



## dabuti (24 Dic 2022)

Estoy matando el tiempo viendo esta peli sobre progres que acogen a una puta.




Y la puta es de...
....
....
....





VAYA, NO ME LO EXPERAVA.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (24 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los turcos se creen imprescindibles para la Nato, se atreven a dar un ultimatum a Grecia, manda huevos !!!.



Son imprescindibles y lo saben muy bien.


----------



## Malevich (24 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los pueblos turquicos sarracenos, deben de ser expulsados de la Union Europea y de la peninsula de anatolia, ahora van a joderle y robarle a Grecia varias islas del antiguo Dodecaneso italiano, donde hay poblacion musulmana y mañana querran robar territorio bulgaro...



Griegos y búlgaros han demostrado ser caniches de los anglos, que les ayuden los anglos. 
Así a lo mejor espabilan y todo.


----------



## Malevich (24 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Son imprescindibles y lo saben muy bien.



Si en España hubiera políticos con un mínimo de patriotismo, razones y coraje, seríamos la Turquía del oeste. Cumpliríamos con su mismo papel pero a este lado del Mare Nostrum. 

Pero tenemos a la izquierda más globalista y a la derecha más anglo del mundo, encabezadas por una dinastía decadente que hace siglos perdió todo señorío y dignidad, y eso si los tuvo alguna vez.


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si en España hubiera políticos con un mínimo de patriotismo, razones y coraje, seríamos la Turquía del oeste. Cumpliríamos con su mismo papel pero a este lado del Mare Nostrum.
> 
> Pero tenemos a la izquierda más globalista y a la derecha más anglo del mundo, encabezadas por una dinastía decadente que hace siglos perdió todo señorío y dignidad, y eso si los tuvo alguna vez.



_Por eso los han elegido así. Para que no seamos la “Turquía del Oeste”. Con Una tienen bastante._


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Los periódicos holandeses publican instrucciones ilustradas sobre cómo abrigarse en Navidad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

En Kiev se concentran familiares de prisioneros de guerra ucranianos, a los que la banda de Zelensky no tiene prisa en intercambiar porque no son muy mediáticos. Todavía hay muchas veces más prisioneros de guerra en cautiverio ruso que prisioneros de guerra rusos en cautiverio ucraniano. De ahí los constantes intentos de impulsar un intercambio "todos por todos", que no beneficia en absoluto a Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## zapatitos (24 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Si no tuviesen nukes ya te digo que ese petróleo no les duraba




Cuando Napoleón y el Hitler los rusos que yo sepa no tenían nukes y les duró les duró...

Saludos.


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (24 Dic 2022)

Salí a fumar. No tardó en seguir mis pasos.

- Buena tarde ha quedado -dijo
- Sí -respondí mirando el blanco edificio de enfrente.

Sí, había quedado una tarde esplendorosa, impropia de la fecha. Un cielo azul, despejado, y un sol tan dorado como el lápiz amarillo de un niño feliz. Sí. Una preciosa y templadísima tarde de Nochebuena que, sin remedio, estaba yéndose a inusitada velocidad para dejar paso a la gran noche del año.

- Otro día en la vida -dijo.

Le miré.

- Sí -dije- "A day in the life"
- ¿Qué?
- Pues eso, que otro día en la vida, como la canción de los Beatles.
- ¡Ah!...

Ni puta idea. Por edad él estaba más cerca que yo de conocerla, ¿pero qué puede esperarse de un solitario que te llama "campeón" cuando le sirves una cerveza?

- Vivo ahí enfrente -dijo señalando al edificio- Me he divorciado hace poco. No soy de aquí.

"¿Divorciado a los sesenta años? Joder..."

Feo, bajito, escuchimizado, solo y viejo entró al bar en el ocaso de las cañas. Se había acercado a la barra por una cerveza que se llevó a una de las mesas altas del ventanal, todavía sin recoger.

- Gracias, campeón -dijo cuando le llevé la tapa y aproveché para recoger el vacío dejado por los anteriores.

¿Qué clase de gilipollas le llama campeón a un camarero que pronto cumplirá medio siglo? ¿Campeón? ¿Campeón de qué? ¿De tu puta madre?

- Sólo es un día más -dijo.
- Sí. Y una noche más...-respondí ya casi cegado por el reflejo de los oblicuos rayos del sol en la blanca fachada del edificio de enfrente.
- Sí...Una noche más...

Inhalé una profunda calada.

- Allí siempre han habido putas.
- ¿Qué? -dijo.
- En tu edificio. Ahí donde vives. Siempre ha habido algún piso de putas. He conocido a unas cuantas. Seguro que hay alguno.

Tiré el cigarrillo y pasé para adentro.

- Ponme otra caña -dijo al entrar.

Se la puse y otra vez me tildó de campeón.


Cuadrillas de amigos bebían y comían festejando la tarde de Nochebuena. Los hijos, ya mayorcitos, buenos chicos, hacían acto de presencia para pillar algo de pasta con la que funcionar entre sus colegas. Uno de ellos, un chaval al que conozco desde su nacimiento, un crío un tanto raro y arisco en su infancia que por esas extrañas cosas de la vida, la medicación y el tiempo ha devenido en uno de los escasos muchachos a los que da gusto ver, se despidió de todos tan contento y feliz como lo fuimos nosotros.


- ¿Y dices que allí hay putas?
- Sí, joder. O al menos las ha habido siempre. Sólo tienes que ir tocando timbres.


----------



## Harman (24 Dic 2022)

Combates nocturnos cerca de Donetsk: el batallón Sparta destruye al enemigo cerca de Donetsk con drones Mavic
"¿A quién no le gusta el olor a napalm por la mañana? La parte norte de Vodyane", bromea el comandante del batallón Sparta, Artyom Zhoga.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Octubrista (24 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Si en España hubiera políticos con un mínimo de patriotismo, razones y coraje, seríamos la Turquía del oeste. Cumpliríamos con su mismo papel pero a este lado del Mare Nostrum.
> 
> Pero tenemos a la izquierda más globalista y a la derecha más anglo del mundo, encabezadas por una dinastía decadente que hace siglos perdió todo señorío y dignidad, y eso si los tuvo alguna vez.



Hubiera sido casi suficiente con haber mantenido la exigencia y la calidad del sistema educativo público, que el esquema era parecido (salvando las diferencias) al que había en países del este de Europa, o ahora el extremo Oriente.

Luego ya el tema de las elites políticas es otro tema, siempre se han sabido vender a cambio de traicionar a los intereses del país.

Es lo que vemos ahora en los políticos de Ucrania y tantos países europeos (especialmente del este, salvo Hungría), no están al servicio de sus pueblos.


----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Si no tuviesen nukes ya te digo que ese petróleo no les duraba



Yo creo que hasta Putiniano se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Dic 2022)

Con la acuciante falta de carros de combate que tiene Ucrania, los otanicos no han barajado enviar a Zelensky tanques M60 y Leopard-1, de los que tienen miles almacenados ???.


----------



## Homero+10 (24 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los periódicos holandeses publican instrucciones ilustradas sobre cómo abrigarse en Navidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 Dic 2022)

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


*Twitter también trabaja para el Pentágono*


*Propaganda militar encubierta de Washington en Facebook, Telegram, Twitter*

Aunque el Pentágono supuestamente prometió no ocultar su afiliación, las cuentas operadas por militares se hicieron pasar por usuarios comunes o fuentes imparciales de opinión e información que arremetían sistemáticamente contra Siria, Rusia, Irán e Irak.

_The Intercept_ ha aportado este martes evidencias sobre la relación incestuosa y de larga data entre la red social Twitter y el Pentágono. La plataforma no sólo ha ayudado a amplificar ciertos mensajes en países señalados como enemigos por el gobierno de Estados Unidos (EE.UU.), sino también que los ejecutivos de la red del pájaro azul han otorgado al Departamento de Defensa de EE.UU. privilegios especiales para campañas encubiertas en Internet durante al menos cinco años.

Mientras prometían cerrar las redes de propaganda estatales encubiertas y etiquetaban a medios de comunicación y a periodistas, entre bastidores Twitter abría una puerta trasera a las operaciones de guerra sicológica del ejército estadunidense, creaba cuentas falsas con sistema de inteligencia artificial y se hacía pasar por actores extranjeros para sembrar discordia entre países.

Según el informe, el Comando Central de EE.UU. (Centcom) envió en 2017 un correo electrónico a Twitter donde solicitó la verificación y la lista blanca de varias docenas de cuentas falsas en idioma árabe. Inmediatamente la plataforma aplicó una etiqueta de exención especial que otorgaba los privilegios que tienen las cuentas verificadas, distinguidas con una visible marca azul.

Aunque el Pentágono supuestamente prometió no ocultar su afiliación, las cuentas operadas por militares se hicieron pasar por usuarios comunes o fuentes imparciales de opinión e información que arremetían sistemáticamente contra Siria, Rusia, Irán e Irak, mientras los ataques con drones en Yemen fueron presentados como precisos y con una capacidad casi racional para matar terroristas sin tocar a ningún civil.

Estas revelaciones se suman a las publicadas en agosto de 2022 por el Observatorio de Internet de la Universidad de Stanford, que expuso una red de propaganda militar encubierta de Washington en Facebook, Telegram, Twitter y otras aplicaciones usando portales de noticias, imágenes y memes falsos contra adversarios extranjeros de EE.UU. Entre las mentiras amplificadas usando esta metodología en Twitter se encuentra la afirmación de que Irán inunda Iraq con metanfetamina y trafica con los órganos de los refugiados afganos.

Las evidencias impactan, pero no sorprende la noticia de que Twitter trabaja para el Pentágono, algo que no es la excepción sino la regla de las plataformas estadounidenses. También este martes el periodista Michael Shellenberger develó la trama por la cual la FBI había entregado casi 3.5 millones de dólares a Twitter del dinero de los contribuyentes para pagar a su personal y manejar las solicitudes de la oficina que buscaban la censura de mensajes y cierre de cuentas.

El CEO de Twitter, Elon Musk, ha facilitado el acceso a toda esta cochambre que enloda a los anteriores propietarios de la plataforma y ha dicho, en relación con el Pentágono y la trama de correos electrónicos entre el FBI y la red social: El gobierno pagó a Twitter millones de dólares para censurar la información del público. Musk, que es el megarrico favorito de los antisistema que adoran a Donald Trump, no ha explicado por qué ha decidido sacar ahora todos los esqueletos del clóset, pero es de suponer que, fiel a sí mismo, entre el bidón de gasolina y la verdad, él juega con los fósforos.

No sorprende nada de esto, repito, pero aterra imaginar cuánto más sigue escondido bajo la alfombra. Desde 1982, en que la CIA logró inocular un troyano en el gasoducto soviético que estalló por los aires, se han documentado de manera fragmentaria y dispersa las tácticas de combate de Departamento de Defensa y de las agencias de inteligencia en el ciberespacio, con bloqueos, infiltración en redes, recopilación de datos, interferencia de señales inalámbricas, programas informáticos falsificados y ataques a través de virus, gusanos y bombas lógicas.

A todo ello ha de sumarse que EE.UU. es el país de mayor capacidad organizativa para campañas de propaganda automatizada y de bulos informativos en la red, según el Oxford Internet Institute. Por ejemplo, durante el golpe de Estado en Bolivia, en noviembre de 2019, el investigador español Julián Macías Tovar reveló la participación de un robot coordinado por un programador con entrenamiento militar, vinculado al Ejército de EE.UU. y capaz de enviar más de 200 tuits por minuto con contenidos favorables a los golpistas.

No puede haber radiografía más lastimosa del crepúsculo de un imperio que este episodio vulgar que enlaza a Twitter con el Pentágono y la FBI, mientras la plataforma se erige como virgen vestal de la libertad de expresión y de las buenas costumbres en comunidad. Ignorancia, conspiración, violencia, hipocresía e ignominia moral son algunas de las notas de esta sinfonía funesta.

En estas revelaciones hay más pólvora que en el fósforo de Musk, pero el panorama de irracionalidad destructiva que viene de Washington sigue el mismo patrón de todas las guerras: el que paga, manda.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (24 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Aquí un no creyente de la Navidad, para mi lo único bueno de la navidad es cuando acaban pero tengo un chaval pequeño al que le encantan y ya no puedo huir de las festividades como hacia de joven ... Feliz Navidad @Harman y muchas gracias por todo el tiempo que dedicas al foro y toda la información que aportas....



Siempre puede usted celebrar, el 25 de diciembre, el nacimiento de uno de los precursores de la Ciencia... Isaac Newton... o de alguien más mundano y humano, Humphrey Bogart ¡¡¡Felices fiestas o nacimientos!!!


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Dic 2022)

visaman dijo:


> en esgtas fechas tan entrañables me llena de orgullo y satisfaccion o algo deciros que estoy vivo y tal para desearos una feliz nochebuena y una mejor navidad ya nos veremos pronto chao



don visaman, bien hallado 
con esa brevedad de palabras parece que nos esta escribiendo un telegrama


----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

Anglos y rusos cooperando en la operación RED en el ártico. Portaaviones anglo participó en la operación.

Yo no digo ná.









 Tankers scrambled to refuel cargo aircraft over Arctic


Details are scarce but it's understood that Voyager tanker aircraft will deploy this evening to make sure that an unidentified cargo aircraft flying from the Arctic has enough fuel to conduct an incredibly long-haul flight.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk





Parte de la traducción.

La operación, que involucra tanto a las fuerzas occidentales como a las rusas, se llama Operación RED.


----------



## vegahermosa (24 Dic 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Siempre puede usted celebrar, el 25 de diciembre, el nacimiento de uno de los precursores de la Ciencia... Isaac Newton... o de alguien más mundano y humano, Humphrey Bogart ¡¡¡Felices fiestas o nacimientos!!!



lo que me faltaba por ver,comparar como se suele decir a Dios con un ... pues eso. hagan el favor.


----------



## Praktica (24 Dic 2022)

*Donbass. Ucrania. Z. Noticias operativas – Cinta de acontecimientos militares 24.12.2022*








Донбасс. Украина. Z. Оперативная лента военных событий 24.12.2022 » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня


Война на Украине. Оперативная информация с фронтов ДНР и ЛНР, военные сводки от Вооруженных сил Новороссии, новости АТО, фото- и видеоматериалы военных журналистов из горячих точек Донбасса, актуальные интервью с лидерами Новороссии. Внимание! Некоторые материалы могут содержать информацию,




voicesevas.ru




tr dee

- Noticias militares de Novorossiya
18:10 La oficina de representación del DNR en el JCCC dijo que el bombardeo del distrito Petrovsky de Donetsk.
Según la agencia, se dispararon cinco proyectiles de calibre 'OTAN' 155 milímetros.
17:25 Las formaciones armadas ucranianas han bombardeado el territorio de la RPD 24 veces desde el comienzo de la jornada de hoy.
Esto se ajusta a los datos publicados por la JCCC.

El enemigo disparó 125 proyectiles desde MLRS, artillería de cañón y morteros en dirección a los distritos de Kiev, Kirov, Kuibyshev y Petrovsk de Donetsk, los distritos de Chervonogvardiysky y Kirovsky de los suburbios de Makiivka, Yasynuvata y Gorlovka.

Como consecuencia de las huelgas, se incendió una casa particular en la calle Dzhalil del distrito Petrovsky de la capital de la República. No se dispone de más información sobre daños o víctimas.
16:30 Las fuerzas de seguridad de Kiev destruyeron un ascensor en el pueblo de Polovinkino, distrito de Starobelsk.
Así lo informó la representación de la LNR ante el Centro Conjunto para el Control y la Coordinación de Cuestiones Relacionadas con los Crímenes de Guerra de Ucrania (JCCC).

Las formaciones armadas ucranianas bombardearon Polovinkino a las 05:05, disparando tres cohetes de un lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS (MLRS) estadounidense contra la aldea.

'Como resultado del bombardeo de la aldea de Polovinkino <...> fue destruido un ascensor', se lee en el informe.

15:35 Un grupo de hombres movilizados de Kherson se rindió a nuestras tropas cerca de Marinka.

En dirección a Marinka, las tropas rusas tomaron otra posición de las AFU durante un breve asalto, en el que se rindió un grupo de soldados ucranianos.

Durante el interrogatorio resultó que todos los rendidos eran residentes de Kherson, que habían sido movilizados después de que la ciudad quedara bajo el control del régimen de Kiev.
Según los cautivos, al principio se les prometió que recibirían formación, pero en realidad fueron llevados a Donbás y enviados inmediatamente a las trincheras cercanas a Marinka. Al mismo tiempo, el comandante del batallón los calificó de colaboracionistas que 'rindieron Kherson sin luchar' y, por tanto, necesitaban lavar su culpa con sangre en las batallas en el frente.

Así, los comandantes enviaron deliberadamente a los jersonianos movilizados a la picadora de carne 'para demostrar su lealtad a Kiev y expiar su culpa con sangre'.

14:35 Dirección Soledar: situación a partir de las 12.00


Continúan los combates en Bakhmut y sus alrededores. Las tropas rusas están llevando a cabo una ofensiva posicional, atravesando la defensa de las AFU en varias direcciones a la vez, informa el proyecto Rybar.

En las zonas de Bajmut (Artemivsk) y Soledar, los combates más intensos tienen lugar en Opytne, Kleshcheyevka, Podgorodne, así como en las zonas de Dyleyevka y Razdolovka.

Durante la ofensiva, los equipos de asalto rusos establecieron el control sobre tres bastiones de pelotón (POP) y tres posiciones de tiro en el extremo sur de Podgorodne, dos POP en Opytne, en la calle Shkolnaya, y varias posiciones en la línea Yakovlevka-Razdolovka.

Además, unidades rusas están asaltando bastiones ucranianos en Kleshcheyevka, Dyleivka y Druzhba, donde el 28º destacamento de las AFU mantiene posiciones.

Para frenar la ofensiva, las unidades de ataque del 3er batallón de la 28ª brigada han intentado un contraataque contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Dyleyevka.

Las tropas que avanzaban contaban con el apoyo de helicópteros de la aviación militar y equipos de artillería de los batallones 28, 53 y 105 de la 63 Brigada, que dispararon indiscriminadamente contra Bajmut, Yakovlevka, Ozaryanovka, Kurdyumovka y Majorsk.

El ataque fue rechazado. Algunas unidades de las AFU se retiraron a posiciones de reserva para restablecer la eficacia en combate.

En Bajmut, la 58ª división de infantería de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas ha establecido 28 posiciones de fuego en las afueras del sureste de la ciudad, con tres parejas de francotiradores operando en las zonas residenciales. Formaciones ucranianas provistas de munición, radios y cámaras termográficas
13:40 Las AFU bombardearon el pueblo de Popovo-Lezhachi, distrito de Glushkov, región de Kursk.

Así lo informó el gobernador Roman Starovoit.

No hubo víctimas. Tres casas particulares resultaron dañadas. El pueblo está parcialmente desenergizado, los equipos de reparación están eliminando el accidente.
12:55 Militantes ucranianos bombardean Kremenna con un cañón de artillería de 155 mm, matando a dos civiles.
Así lo comunicó la representación de la LNR ante el Centro Conjunto para el Control y la Coordinación de las Cuestiones Relacionadas con los Crímenes de Guerra en Ucrania.

'Las formaciones armadas ucranianas registraron bombardeos: 09:20 sobre la aldea de Kremenna utilizando un cañón de artillería (calibre) de 155 mm (tres proyectiles). Como consecuencia del bombardeo, murieron dos civiles', se lee en el informe.

Se está aclarando la información adicional sobre víctimas y daños.
12:05 Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon Rubizhne desde un lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense.
Así lo informó la misión de la LNR al Centro Conjunto para el Control y la Coordinación de Cuestiones Relacionadas con los Crímenes de Guerra de Ucrania.

'Las formaciones armadas ucranianas registraron bombardeos: 09:23 sobre la aldea de Rubizhne utilizando lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS (un cohete)', dice el comunicado.

Se está aclarando la información sobre víctimas y daños.
11:20 Ocho personas sospechosas de colaborar con las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han sido detenidas en la región de Kherson,
Así lo informó el departamento regional de policía del Ministerio del Interior.
10:45 Una madre y su hijo resultan heridos cuando las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardean el distrito de Kiev.

Así lo informó el alcalde de Donetsk, Oleksiy Kulemzin.
'Según la información aclarada, como resultado del bombardeo de ayer por la tarde del distrito de Kiev en la calle Universitetskaya, un niño resultó herido: una niña nacida en 2016 y su madre nacida en 1983', escribió.

10:20 Actualización de Frontline para la mañana del 24 de diciembre

El ejército ruso parece haber decidido tensar a las tropas ucranianas en las zonas fronterizas, alejadas del teatro principal de operaciones militares. En la región de Sumy, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron sobre el terreno cerca de Vysokoye, mientras que en la región de Kharkiv lo hicieron en dirección a Khatnevyi. Esto, por cierto, lo afirma el Estado Mayor de las AFU.

En dirección a Luhansk, las tropas rusas volvieron a atacar en dirección a Stelmakhivka. Justo al sur, ha surgido una nueva zona de actividad terrestre de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas: en dirección a Nadezhda. Aquí, el principal objetivo de las fuerzas rusas es hacer retroceder al ejército ucraniano detrás del río Zherebets. Más al sur, las tropas rusas intentaron avanzar en dirección a Makiivka, así como cerca de Krasnopopovka. Y al suroeste de Kremenna atacaron cerca de Dibrowa.

Al sudeste de Soledar, la PMC de Wagner libra encarnizados combates cerca de Bakhmutsky. El precio del esfuerzo es un tramo importante de la autopista. En las afueras orientales de Bakhmut se están produciendo feroces contraataques desde hace un día. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, que han recibido refuerzos, intentan contraatacar. Y al sur de la ciudad, la PMC de Wagner volvió a realizar ofensivas en la zona de Andreevka.

En el frente de Donetsk, las tropas rusas intentan abrirse paso hacia Nueva York. Continúan los encarnizados combates en los límites de la ciudad de Marinka.

Resumen del analista @wargonzo
09:40 Militantes de Kiev bombardean Donetsk y Gorlovka

Así lo comunicó la representación de la DNR al Centro Conjunto de Control y Coordinación de Cuestiones Relacionadas con los Crímenes de Guerra de Ucrania.

'A las 06:31, desde la dirección del asentamiento de Tonenkoye las tropas ucranianas abrieron fuego contra el distrito de Kiev de Donetsk: 5 cohetes fueron disparados desde MLRS;

A las 08:10, de Krasnogorovka a Donetsk (distrito Petrovsky): se dispararon 3 proyectiles de calibre 155 mm;
A las 08:30 - Novhorodske - Panteleymonovka: 5 proyectiles de calibre 155 mm fueron disparados', dijo el ministerio en un comunicado.

09:00 Las tropas ucranianas bombardearon el pueblo de Polovinkino a primera hora de la mañana

Así lo comunicó la representación de LNR al CMCA.
'Formaciones armadas ucranianas registraron bombardeos: 05:05 sobre la aldea de Polovinkino (distrito de Starobelsky, LNR) utilizando HIMARS (tres cohetes)', dice el informe.

Se está aclarando la información sobre víctimas y daños.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


cenen, oigan vean y callen , no maten a la suegra


----------



## Honkler (24 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> Las formaciones armadas ucranianas bombardearon Polovinkino a las 05:05, disparando tres cohetes de un lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS (MLRS) estadounidense contra la aldea.
> 
> 'Como resultado del bombardeo de la aldea de Polovinkino <...> fue destruido un ascensor', se lee en el informe.



¿No son un poco caros esos cohetes como para malgastarlos de esa forma?


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Dic 2022)

Honkler dijo:


> ¿No son un poco caros esos cohetes como para malgastarlos de esa forma?



*Off-Topic ascensoril*

Eso me hace recordar un caso curioso, pueblo perdido en la montaña, unos 11 habitantes en invierno que aumentan a 200 en Verano, el alcalde que no vive ahí, hace un ayuntamiento nuevo, ya existía uno, un edificio de 2 plantas con ascensor, ordenadores, etc. y cuando intentan usar el ascensor no hay suficiente potencia eléctrica instalada para que funcione.

Nadie usa ese ayuntamiento, ni sus ordenadores que yo sepa, al menos nunca lo he visto abierto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Dic 2022)

feliz navidad


----------



## fulcrum29smt (24 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Desde que comenzó la guerra, China ha estado proporcionando toda clase de productos a Rusia, aparte de comprarle otros muchos.
> 
> Los chinos, al igual que los turcos, son muy amigos de decir una cosa y luego hacer otra. De cara a la galería, A; por debajo de la mesa, B. En cuanto a la prensa, ni puto caso. Entre que cumplen órdenes y no tienen ni idea...



Por supuesto que China se esta beneficiando con precios preferenciales de materias primas Rusas.

Yo diría que China está ayudando a Rusia mucho más de lo que vemos sobre la alfombra, su gobierno tiene muy claro que si Rusia pierde EEUU irá a por ellos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (24 Dic 2022)

Los especialistas rusos han modificado la munición de artillería corregible Krasnopol para ser utilizado mediante dispositivos aéreos.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Castellano (24 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Griegos y búlgaros han demostrado ser caniches de los anglos, que les ayuden los anglos.
> Así a lo mejor espabilan y todo.



Griegos y búlgaros se libraron del yugo turco gracias a los rusos.



Ellos sabrán. Espero que al menos nunca derriben su propia historia.









Shipka Monument







www.tripadvisor.co.uk


----------



## dabuti (24 Dic 2022)

*BRUTAL VÍDEO DE RT SOBRE LAS NAVIDADES EUROPEAS ANTURRUSAS.

BROOOOTALLLLL*


----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

⚡La lucha en primera línea se intensifica cerca de Gorlovka y Artemovsk⚡
DOCUMENTAL COMPLETO (DEBE VER TODO)
Ahora que se acerca el invierno, se intensifican los combates en el frente entre Rusia y Ucrania. Viajé a las áreas de primera línea cerca de Gorlovka en dirección a Artemovsk para mostrarles cuál es la situación allí. Es muy importante entender que hay más en esta guerra que solo batallas de primera línea. Es por eso que en este informe muestro no solo las zonas de primera línea, sino también los civiles que viven en áreas que han estado bajo el control de Ucrania durante los últimos 8 años, pero que recientemente quedaron bajo el control de Rusia y las fuerzas de la RPD. Me parece muy importante mostrar cómo la población civil está sufriendo la guerra, así como lo que las autoridades locales tienen que decir sobre la situación actual. Es por eso que en este largometraje documental sobre la situación en Horlivka y sus alrededores, les muestro todo, desde las líneas del frente, las antiguas posiciones militares ucranianas, conversaciones con civiles y soldados en el territorio que Rusia tomó recientemente, para mostrarles cómo influye la guerra. civiles hablando con los lugareños y las autoridades locales y mostrándole los resultados de muchos ataques de las fuerzas ucranianas contra civiles (incluidos los ataques Hymars suministrados por EE. UU.).

⚡La lucha en primera línea se intensifica cerca de Gorlovka y Artemovsk⚡


patricio lancaster


----------



## troperker (24 Dic 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> Coincido ...y sí, seguramente será lo que dices, que se desplazan rápidamente y es complicado cazarlos.
> Además, estoy absolutamente seguro de que ucranianos deben de quedar muy pocos en ese ejército, y que hay "voluntarios" de todos los ejércitos de la OTAN sobre el terreno.
> 
> Pienso que una gran ofensiva se está preparando desde Bielorrusia y otros puntos...y que la OTAN lo sabe , así que a ver como se afronta el tema cuando Rusia se lance a por Kiev y descabece el régimen que ha implantado la CIA.
> ...



Al inicio del.conflicto como tomas kiev con tampocos hombres
Rusia fue a esta guerra con 150 mil eso se dijo desde el inicio y se ataco varias zonas de ucrania
Y aguantaron bien contra un pais con muhos sistemas para defenderse
Y un pias grande como ucrania
Ese personal militar tiene que dividirse entre los que combaten los que estan al frente y os que quedan atras para rotar para logistica etc

Por lo tanto para tomar kiev necesitarias decenas de miles de soldados
Ucrania no es afganistan irak etc

Por eso para muchos rusia no pensaba entrar en kiev 
Debido a que no enviaron muchas tropas

Rusia.se ha medido demasiado en esta guerra desde el inicio
Talvez pensaron que muchas tropas se rendirian facilmente
Pudieron haber eliminado a muchos soldados mientras dormian

Ya esto se estudiara por años porke esos crueles rusos que tanto se hablaba en el mundo libre no fueron tan salvajes y atacaron sin importarles nada

Y como los de kiev usaron a civiles como escudo y mandaron a sus hombre como carne de cañon

Simplemente disfrutemos de espectaculo


----------



## troperker (24 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *BRUTAL VÍDEO DE RT SOBRE LAS NAVIDADES EUROPEAS ANTURRUSAS.
> 
> BROOOOTALLLLL*



Rt claro muestra una exageracion
Pero es en realidad lo que a los europeos y a eeuu le gustaria que le.pasara a rusia
Que los rusos se.murieran de hambre
Muchos de los politicos del.mkndo libre lonhan declarado
Y la rusofobia que siempre ha existido
Se ha hecho ya muy evidente para todo el mundo y los mismos rusos

Ahora ya depende de rusia desarrollarse mas tiene todo para hacerlo
Europa solo le queda perder capacidad industrial en beneficio de eeuu

Eeuu para mantenerse ante china necesita que los europeos no sean competencia
Es algo que se sabe desde mucho tiempo


----------



## Simo Hayha (24 Dic 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Ya esto se estudiara por años porke esos crueles rusos que tanto se hablaba en el mundo libre no fueron tan salvajes y atacaron sin importarles nada



Es más, en el futuro se estudiará también la bondad y extrema generosidad de Italia, quien podria invadir y bombardear San Marino, y no lo hacen porque no son unos salvajes ni atacan todo a lo loco, sin importarles nada. Y si me apuras, también España está mostrando gran magnanimidad al no bombardear Andorra, y su caso también podría ser estudiado en el futuro como un ejemplo de clemencia y humanidad a la altura del de los rusos.


----------



## kasperle1966 (24 Dic 2022)

*Nuevos planes de desarrollo para las fuerzas armadas rusas*




El Ministerio de Defensa ha revelado nuevos planes para mejorar y modernizar las fuerzas armadas. Se propone aumentar el tamaño del ejército, ajustar las normas de reclutamiento, así como mejorar la estructura organizativa y de personal de las tropas. Todas estas medidas mejorarán la eficacia global de combate de las fuerzas armadas y garantizarán la capacidad de responder a las nuevas amenazas y desafíos.

*Nueva reforma*
El 21 de diciembre se celebró en el Centro Nacional de Administración de la Defensa una sesión ampliada del Colegiado del Ministerio de Defensa, presidida por el Presidente y el Comandante en Jefe. El acto resumió los resultados del año saliente y también reveló algunos planes para el futuro próximo.

El Ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, presentó un voluminoso informe en la reunión. Según él, las Fuerzas Armadas siguen cumpliendo tareas comunes, llevando a cabo entrenamientos y realizando construcciones militares. Los planes de diversa índole para 2022 se han cumplido en general. Paralelamente, el ejército está llevando a cabo una operación especial para proteger Donbás.

Al mismo tiempo, surgen nuevas amenazas y retos que requieren una respuesta adecuada. Debido a la cambiante situación militar y política en el mundo, el Ministro de Defensa ha propuesto una serie de medidas para mejorar las capacidades de defensa. El plan consiste en fortalecer la defensa en general y reforzar áreas estratégicas concretas.




La necesidad del cambio se debe principalmente al aumento de las capacidades militares de la OTAN cerca de las fronteras rusas. La organización está reforzando sus fuerzas en Europa del Este y también tiene previsto admitir a Finlandia y Suecia. Todo ello crea amenazas adicionales en dirección estratégica occidental. Además, es necesario proteger las nuevas regiones anexionadas.

Por ello, se propone aumentar el tamaño de las fuerzas armadas y cambiar los planteamientos de reclutamiento de personal. Además, la estructura organizativa y de personal cambiará para reflejar las nuevas circunstancias. Estos cambios se producirán a distintos niveles, desde el operativo al táctico, pasando por el estratégico.

*Números y dotación*
No hace mucho, a finales de agosto, el presidente firmó un decreto sobre cambios en los niveles de dotación del ejército. Según este documento, el número total de tropas superará los 2 millones a partir del 1 de enero de 2023. El número de militares aumentará a 1,15 millones. - 137.000 más que en la actualidad.

Ahora se propone un nuevo aumento del número. Según el ministro de Defensa, se necesitan 1,5 millones de militares para garantizar las tareas de seguridad. Hay que mantener el sistema actual con el servicio militar obligatorio y el servicio por contrato. Al mismo tiempo, el número de militares contratados debe aumentar hasta 695.000. - El número de militares contratados debería prácticamente duplicarse con respecto a las cifras actuales.




El Ministerio de Defensa también propone ajustar los principios de conscripción y reclutamiento. Así, la edad de reclutamiento debería aumentarse a 21 años y el límite de edad a 30 años. Al mismo tiempo, el personal tendrá la oportunidad de celebrar un contrato desde el principio del servicio.

Se seguirá mejorando el sistema de registro militar y las oficinas de alistamiento. Hay planes para completar la transición a la gestión digital de documentos, así como para introducir otros cambios. Se elaborarán planes precisos para la mejora de estos organismos basándose en la experiencia de la reciente movilización parcial. Han surgido diversos problemas y es preciso abordar sus causas.

*Estructura organizativa y de personal*
Los cambios más importantes en la estructura de las fuerzas se planean a todos los niveles, empezando por las unidades territoriales estratégicas. Por ejemplo, se formarán los distritos militares de Moscú y Leningrado. Con toda probabilidad, se separarán del actual Distrito Militar Occidental. Aún no se ha especificado el territorio de los nuevos distritos ni la composición de las tropas.

Se crearán nuevas formaciones. En el curso de este proceso aparecerá un nuevo cuerpo de ejército en Carelia. Se crearán dos divisiones de armas combinadas en las regiones de Jersón y Zaporizhzhya. Las tropas aerotransportadas se reforzarán con dos nuevas divisiones de asalto aéreo. Se formarán cinco divisiones de artillería y brigadas de artillería de alta capacidad en todos los distritos militares en direcciones estratégicas.




También aparecerán nuevas unidades y formaciones como parte de las fuerzas aeroespaciales. Serán tres direcciones de divisiones aéreas, ocho regimientos de bombarderos y un regimiento de cazas. La aviación del Ejército se ampliará con seis nuevos regimientos.

Varias formaciones existentes volverán a formarse con un aumento de escala. Así, siete brigadas motorizadas de fusileros de la ZVO, el Distrito Militar Central, el Distrito Militar Oriental y la Flota del Norte se ampliarán hasta convertirse en divisiones completas. Se producirán transformaciones similares en las fuerzas costeras navales, que darán lugar a cinco divisiones en lugar de brigadas de infantería de marina.

Se han propuesto medidas destinadas a mejorar la interacción entre las ramas de servicios. El Ejército del Aire mantendrá cada uno una división aérea mixta y una brigada de aviación del ejército para apoyar a los ejércitos de armas combinadas y de carros de combate.
*
Suministro y funcionamiento*
El Ministerio de Defensa dedica la atención necesaria al desarrollo de la producción y la fabricación de productos militares esenciales. Se está llevando a cabo la necesaria supervisión del cumplimiento del encargo estatal y se están adjudicando nuevos contratos. Además, se está ajustando el calendario de trabajo: las fechas de entrega de algunos de los modelos más demandados se han desplazado hacia la izquierda, hasta 2023.

La producción oportuna cubrirá las necesidades de material nuevo de las tropas, incluso con vistas a las Operaciones Especiales. Además, la industria tendrá que proporcionar armas y equipos a las formaciones recién formadas o ampliadas.




El Ministerio de Defensa seguirá creando sus propios organismos de reparación y revisión, abandonados durante la anterior reforma. El año que viene se crearán tres nuevas plantas de reparación y se reforzarán unidades similares. El proceso de construcción de instalaciones de reparación no se detendrá ahí.

*Tendencias de desarrollo*
Así pues, el Ministerio de Defensa planea de hecho una nueva reforma de las fuerzas armadas y ámbitos afines. En un futuro previsible, los planes anunciados se aplicarán en forma de documentos, órdenes y leyes reales, que llevarán adelante la construcción militar necesaria. Está previsto mejorar algunos aspectos, así como reforzar la defensa en su conjunto.

No es difícil ver que los nuevos planes prestan especial atención a las cuestiones cuantitativas. Se prevé un aumento del número total de tropas, al tiempo que se incrementará el número de formaciones. Además, las brigadas existentes aumentarán sus efectivos y se convertirán en divisiones.

Cabe destacar que el número de efectivos se incrementará principalmente duplicando el número de militares contratados y aumentando su participación en el ejército. Al mismo tiempo, se proponen soluciones curiosas en el ámbito del servicio militar obligatorio. Al mismo tiempo, a pesar de los recientes rumores, no se modificará la duración del servicio militar obligatorio.




El ejército seguirá modernizándose mediante el rearme y el reequipamiento. Sin embargo, en este ámbito se plantean nuevos retos: la industria tendrá que satisfacer las necesidades de las formaciones de nueva creación o que aumenten. Además, las operaciones en Siria y Ucrania continúan con sus propias necesidades.

En general, las empresas hacen frente a la carga de trabajo actual y se preparan para tareas más exigentes. Se está modernizando y ampliando la producción. Cabe esperar que el trabajo de la industria se simplifique en cierta medida con la transferencia de parte de los pedidos a las reconstruidas plantas de reparación del Ministerio de Defensa.

*Cantidad y calidad*
El Ministerio de Defensa sigue desarrollando las fuerzas armadas y prepara de nuevo un importante conjunto de medidas para mejorar todos los indicadores clave. Gracias a este refuerzo, el ejército podrá enfrentarse eficazmente a todos los adversarios potenciales, tanto existentes como previstos, en todos los frentes estratégicos.

Estos resultados se lograrán mediante un aumento simultáneo de los indicadores cuantitativos y cualitativos. El número de fuerzas armadas crecerá, aumentará el número de formaciones y unidades, y estarán dotadas de las armas y equipos más modernos. Aún no se sabe cuánto tiempo llevará alcanzar todos los objetivos fijados. Pero los resultados positivos de estas medidas ya son evidentes. 

Autor: Ryabov Kirill
Fotos utilizadas: Servicio de Prensa del Presidente de la Federación Rusa, Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa 

*https://topwar.ru/207318-novye-plany-razvitija-vooruzhennyh-sil-rossii.html*


----------



## Martok (24 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A estas alturas te piensa que me importa un pito quedar como un intoxicador?
> 
> 
> He hecho la prueba. He copiado el título en español, lo he pasado al ruso y he buscado el enlace de la noticia. Otra cosa es que sea fake o no (estaría bien falsificado, viene hasta con la carta en ruso). Todo en 30 segundos.
> ...



¿Intoxicador? No se , pero que se te nota los colores y tu parcialidad un rato largo.


----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

Igor Strelkov no se corta un pelo.


"Salto al Oeste" (parte 2).

Supongamos que nuestro mando tuvo en cuenta la experiencia de la anterior "desescalada" (sobre todo porque ahora el Comandante en Jefe de todo el frente es el mismo Surovikin, que "dirigió" el avance del grupo sobre Kyiv en febrero - que es decir, "ya ha recogido todo el rake" y -según la idea- no debería volver a pisarlos). Y esto significa que después de romper el frente, nuestras tropas deben concentrarse en rodear y establecer un control completo sobre los puntos más importantes (desde un punto de vista militar y político) en la región, o -habiendo asignado fuerzas suficientes para su bloqueo- "apresurarse adelante." - Pero ya con cuidadosa atención a la protección de su retaguardia y las comunicaciones con el "continente".
La primera solución es gastar el tiempo y la energía de la agrupación en una consolidación confiable del éxito inicial, la forma más confiable. Pero elimina por completo el factor sorpresa y limita la profundidad del avance a los grandes centros urbanos más cercanos. Que tendrá que ser terco y duro de asaltar. (Cómo asaltaron, por ejemplo, Mariupol). Con grandes pérdidas.
Lo más importante es que en este caso no será posible avanzar profundamente, ya que el enemigo, habiendo determinado la dirección de nuestro ataque principal, rápidamente reunirá reservas y formará una nueva línea de frente. Esto significa que la tarea de interrumpir las comunicaciones entre Kyiv y Europa no se resolverá, y el único resultado de la ofensiva será la aparición de otro frente en el territorio hostil (parte occidental de la llamada "Ucrania").

La segunda opción, con una repetición del avance rápido y el desvío de las ciudades, pero con la asignación de fuerzas mucho mayores para bloquear los centros de resistencia y controlar el territorio ocupado, es más ventajosa desde todos los puntos de vista. Ya que te permite “agarrar tantos territorios como puedas agarrar” (hasta donde el impulso de las tropas y las posibilidades de su abastecimiento sean suficientes). Para que más tarde, después de haber asegurado el frente externo, "digerir" lentamente los grupos rodeados y las guarniciones del enemigo. De esta manera, puede capturar mucho, rodear mucho y cortar muchas comunicaciones que son importantes para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Pero... ESTO REQUERIRÁ UN ENORME NÚMERO DE TROPAS. Incluyendo - tropas de retaguardia (ya que tendrán que actuar en territorios donde la población, como resultado de muchos años de propaganda, es muy hostil hacia Rusia y las tropas rusas).
Si las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa son capaces de concentrar en esta dirección (lejos de sus propias fronteras, observo) tantos soldados y equipo militar para asegurar un avance profundo exitoso, luego repeler los contraataques enemigos y romper la resistencia de sus grupos rodeados en un tiempo aceptable, para mí es dudoso. De hecho, para una operación tan profunda en tales condiciones, se necesitan 200 mil soldados y militares de todos los departamentos en la primera etapa (con más reposición y refuerzos). El menos.

Y todavía no tengo en cuenta las "marcas de nacimiento" de nuestro ejército ya señaladas por algunos colegas (respetado Andrei Morozov - "Murz", por ejemplo), como la provisión repugnante con comunicaciones de largo y corto alcance (un factor extremadamente importante en la guerra de maniobras); espacio muy débil y reconocimiento aéreo simplemente débil; falta de supremacía aérea y abominable interacción entre las fuerzas terrestres y el apoyo aéreo. Etc.
Finalmente, no puedo evitar burlarme del tema de que las cualidades más altas de nuestros generales mostradas anteriormente no sintonizan con un estado de ánimo optimista ... Liderar tropas en una guerra de maniobras requiere mucho más talento, profesionalismo, energía y flexibilidad de pensamiento que estúpidos ataques frontales al estilo de "a -la Verdun-1916", practicados por nuestras tropas todo el verano y parte del otoño.

En general, ¿creo en la posibilidad de realizar una operación ofensiva profunda en el oeste de Ucrania desde el territorio de Bielorrusia? - ¡Yo creo! ella es posible Tanto en teoría como en la práctica.

Ígor Strelkov


----------



## John Nash (24 Dic 2022)

Más de un millón de personas sin luz en EEUU por la gran tormenta invernal


Más de un millón de personas se han quedado sin electricidad en varios estados de Estados Unidos a causa de una fuerte tormenta invernal que está azotando al país y que ha dejado temperaturas por debajo de cero.



www.eleconomista.es






*Más de un millón de personas se han quedado sin electricidad* en varios estados de Estados Unidos a causa de una fuerte tormenta invernal que está azotando al país y que ha dejado temperaturas por debajo de cero.

La mayoría de los apagones se han concentrado en la región del noreste de Estados Unidos, que comprende estados como *Nueva York, Maine, New Hampshire o Connecticut*, y donde más de 860.000 personas han perdido el acceso a la electricidad, según recoge el portal _Poweroutage_.


----------



## crocodile (24 Dic 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Rt claro muestra una exageracion
> Pero es en realidad lo que a los europeos y a eeuu le gustaria que le.pasara a rusia
> Que los rusos se.murieran de hambre
> Muchos de los politicos del.mkndo libre lonhan declarado
> ...



La Rusofobia existe desde tiempos de los zares, para Europa los rusos son seres de tercera, ahora simplemente y con la excusa de la guerra se ha desatado lo que nunca dejó de ser puro Racismo y odio mientras que ellos siempre han querido ser parte de Europa, Europa no los quiere, Europa odia a Rusia, nada mas, espero que los rusos aprendan de una vez que los europeos los odian y mas les vale orientarse hacia Asia/Pacífico, África y porque no LatinoAmerica.

A todo esto unamos que Europa es simplemente un vasallo de los Bastardos que a su vez también consideran a los rusos como inferiores.


----------



## dabuti (24 Dic 2022)

BANDERA FALSA: UCRANIA SE AUTOBOMBARDEA EN JERSÓN.









Kherson Region governor slams Ukraine’s shelling of Kherson as false flag to blame Russia


Vladimir Saldo called it 'disgusting provocation'




tass.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Más de un millón de personas sin luz en EEUU por la gran tormenta invernal
> 
> 
> Más de un millón de personas se han quedado sin electricidad en varios estados de Estados Unidos a causa de una fuerte tormenta invernal que está azotando al país y que ha dejado temperaturas por debajo de cero.
> ...



BUENO, todos los imbéciles que estuvieron dando por culo con que no había Invierno y que estaba muy calentito que pasen por aquí a comerse una mierda.

Tranquilos que hay para todos los afectados.


----------



## bigmaller (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Ajusticiar"
> 
> Pedir que le pongan una multa es "ajusticiar"?



RAE


2. tr. desus. Condenar a alguna pena.


----------



## Iskra (25 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 304, 24/12/2022. María Timofeevna Kisliak (en ruso, Мария Тимофеевна Кисляк; 6 de marzo…


fue una partisana soviética y la líder de una célula clandestina del komsomol de Járkov. El 8 de mayo de 1965 se le otorgó póstumamente el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Leer bien, Járkov, soviética. EEUU llama a Putin a "reconocer la realidad" y retirar sus tropas de Ucrania. Estados...




telegra.ph





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 304, 24/12/2022.


Spoiler: Heroina rusa de Járkov



María Timofeevna Kisliak (en ruso, Мария Тимофеевна Кисляк; 6 de marzo de 1925 – 18 de junio de 1943) fue una partisana soviética y la líder de una célula clandestina del komsomol de Járkov. El 8 de mayo de 1965 se le otorgó póstumamente el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Leer bien, Járkov, soviética.



*EEUU llama a Putin a «reconocer la realidad» y retirar sus tropas de Ucrania.* después de que finalmente calificara el conflicto como una «guerra».
«Desde el 24 de febrero, EEUU y el resto del "mundo" sabían que la ‘operación militar especial’ de Putin era una guerra no provocada e injustificada contra Ucrania. Finalmente, después de 300 días, Putin llamó a la guerra como lo que es», dijo un portavoz del Departamento de Estado. «Como siguiente paso para reconocer la realidad, le instamos a que ponga fin a esta guerra retirando sus fuerzas de Ucrania», agregó, informa Afp.
Desde que Putin ordenó la invasión de Ucrania, en febrero, Rusia ha hablado oficialmente de una «operación militar especial». Pero en una conferencia de prensa el jueves, el propio presidente ruso empleó la palabra «guerra» y dijo que esperaba terminarla lo antes posible. Una nueva ley rusa prescribe severos castigos para quien difunda informaciones «falsas» sobre el conflicto, y algunas personas han sido condenadas por emplear públicamente la palabra «guerra».
«…algunas personas han sido condenadas por emplear públicamente la palabra «guerra»….», falso, nadie ha sido condenado por emplear ese término. Y en estricto rigor, no están en guerra, quizás los políticos y los periodistas no sepan que una guerra se declara con notas diplomáticas oficiales. Nada, deben creer que se hace por Twitter.
*La respuesta rusa no se hizo esperar*. Putin pide a la industria de defensa *garantizar al ejército ruso todas las armas, *equipos y material militar necesarios para luchar en Ucrania, informa Reuters.

*La Cámara de Representantes de Estados Unidos aprobó un paquete de ayuda de 45.000 millones *de dólares para Ucrania después de que el presidente Biden prometiese sistemas de defensa antiaérea Patriot a Zelenski.

Reino Unido dice que Rusia limita sus ataques a infraestructuras en Ucrania por la escasez de misiles de crucero y que solo mantener operaciones defensivas en la línea del frente requiere un gasto diario significativo de proyectiles y cohetes.

El presidente *Alexandr Lukashenko llega a Rusia *para reunirse con su homólogo Vladimir Putin apenas cinco días después de su encuentro en Minsk en medio de los temores por una implicación más directa de Bielorrusia, en la guerra en Ucrania.
El mandatario bielorruso visitará hoy el Centro de Preparación de Cosmonautas ruso, donde se entrenan unas representantes de Bielorrusia y participará en una reunión informal de los líderes de antiguos países soviéticos, prevista para los días 26 y 27 de diciembre en San Petersburgo, según fuentes oficiales bielorrusas, informa Efe.
La llegada de Lukashenko a Rusia, donde ya estuvo en siete ocasiones durante el año en curso, se produce apenas cinco días después de su encuentro con Putin en la capital bielorrusa en medio de los temores por una implicación más directa de Minsk en la «operación militar especial» rusa en Ucrania.

La presidente del organismo corrupto, porque si lo de Catar ya tienen varios muertos, lo de Marruecos es peor y recién comienza. *La presidenta del Parlamento Europeo, Roberta Metsola, llamó este sábado a la solidaridad con Ucrania pero también con «los vulnerables, los que están solos, los olvidados e ignorados»*, en un mensaje de vídeo compartido a través de su perfil en Twitter para felicitar la Navidad.
Metsola apeló a los valores europeos y pidió solidaridad «con los que están combatiendo en Ucrania, con los encarcelados en Bielorrusia, con los que están en las calles en Irán».
La política conservadora puso de relieve igualmente la «necesidad de garantizar dignidad para todos, para los que luchan por llegar a fin de mes» y no pueden «calentar sus hogares» o «alimentar a sus hijos». La maltesa también se refirió a los que llegan «en barcos rotos buscando una nueva vida» y a los que quieren «vivir y amar a quienes quieran».

*Un tribunal ucraniano condena a cuatro rusos por crímenes de guerra*. Un tribunal ucraniano ha condenado a cuatro prisioneros de guerra rusos a once años de prisión cada uno por crímenes de guerra, informaron este sábado los Servicios de Seguridad de Ucrania (SBU). Los cuatro hombres fueron capturados en combate en la región norteña de Járkov en octubre de este año, afirmó un comunicado de la organización.
Dos de ellos son miembros de la decimosexta brigada especial de la Dirección General del Alto Estado Mayor de las FFAA de Rusia, el servicio ruso de inteligencia militar, mientras que los otros dos son mercenarios empleados por una empresa privada, según el SBU.
Los hechos por los que han sido condenados ocurrieron en septiembre en la localidad de Borova, donde los cuatro hombres participaron en el secuestro de tres vecinos de ese pueblo para extraerles información.
Los errores de Kiev. Todos hemos leído, y no ha sido una vez, sino muchas veces, de los *intentos infructuosos de llevar a Rusia a un juicio internacional.* Lo que no es posible por varias razones jurídicas, Rusia no reconoce ninguna jurisdicción universal. Pero lo más importante, en que en la Corte Penal Internacional, no es posible incoar un proceso, pero la razón expuesta precedentemente, sino que tampoco lo puede ser, desde el mismo momento que el país que los solicitaría, ha sido capaz de llevar adelante un proceso penal por esos supuestos delitos. Ya Ucrania lo ha hecho tres veces.
Sin duda que tienen un asesores en derecho, que son muy versados en la materia.

¿Todavía existen?. *Las Pussy Riot, contra Putin: «¡Vete al diablo».*«Estamos en contra de esta vergonzosa guerra librada por Putin, y para detener esta guerra debemos unirnos, unirnos contra el régimen fascista de Putin», declaran las Pussy Riot ante el lanzamiento de un vídeo musical. Las Pussy Riot lanzan un provocador vídeo musical contra la guerra de Ucrania y contra Putin: «¡Vete al diablo, te diremos la verdad!»


*Ucrania estima que la cosecha de granos cayó un 40% en 2022* en comparación con 2021, debido a la "invasión" rusa, según estimaciones de la Asociación Nacional.
Después del récord histórico alcanzado en 2021 con 106 millones de toneladas cosechadas, «este año, se prevé que la cosecha llegue a los 64 o 65 millones de toneladas», explicó a Afp el director de esta asociación, Sergiy Ivashchenko. «La principal razón es la guerra», que provocó la reducción de la superficie cultivada y la caída del rendimiento, explicó.
La "invasión" rusa perturbó la industria agrícola de este país en un momento en el que, conocido por sus suelos negros muy fértiles, era el cuarto exportador mundial de maíz y estaba a punto de convertirse en el tercer exportador de trigo. La ofensiva militar provocó primero una escasez de combustible «que obstaculizó la campaña de siembra», subrayó Ivashchenko.
El bloqueo de los puertos marítimos ucranianos por parte del ejército ruso también ha impedido durante meses las exportaciones de cereales, y las ganancias de las mismas se utilizan para financiar la campaña de siembra, agregó.
Si el 2022 les fue malo, ni siquiera se imaginan lo que será en el 2023, puesto que no hubo siembra en gran parte del territorio que ocupa Ucrania.

*Pedro Sánchez reconoce el esfuerzo de las Fuerzas Armadas en el envío de material y equipamiento a Ucrani*a. Pedro Sánchez, ha agradecido este sábado a los 10.781 militares desplegados en el exterior su «profesionalidad, abnegación y entrega», con mención especial para las tropas que contribuyen «al auxilio del pueblo ucraniano», cuyo trabajo está «a la altura de este enorme desafío», informa Efe.
En su tradicional mensaje en la mañana de Nochebuena, el jefe del Ejecutivo, acompañado de la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles y del jefe de Estado Mayor de la Defensa (JEMAD), Teodoro López, ha felicitado la Navidad a los militares presentes en distintos países del mundo como Líbano, Irak, Somalia, Yibuti, Mali, Rumanía, Letonia, Mozambique, Bosnia o la Antártida.
Al respecto, ha manifestado su «orgullo» porque «en este contexto tan difícil y complejo», la labor de las fuerzas armadas españolas «ha estado a la altura de este enorme desafío» en el que «España ha acudido a la llamada de auxilio del pueblo ucraniano».
En este sentido, Sánchez ha subrayado la contribución de España a la defensa de Ucrania con material y equipamiento militar «cuyo traslado ha supuesto un gran trabajo humano y logístico» a nuestras fuerzas armadas. Sánchez destaca ante las tropas en el exterior el «compromiso ineludible» de España con la paz.
«…cuyo traslado ha supuesto un gran trabajo humano y logístico» a nuestras fuerzas armadas…». Ni un tanque han enviado, y el tipo se cree que es una potencia militar, lo dejaron de ser en Ayacucho el 9 de diciembre de 1824. Luego de esos, solo han asesinados a civiles.

*El presidente alemán llama a apoyar a Ucrania hasta que haya una paz «justa»*. El presidente, Frank-Walter Steinmeier, instó en su discurso navideño a apoyar a los «atacados, los amenazados, los oprimidos» hasta que en Ucrania «pueda reinar la paz», informa Efe.
Hacerlo constituye un «mandato de humanidad», afirmó el presidente alemán en su tradicional alocución, que se emitirá mañana pero cuyo texto ya ha sido difundido a los medios. Steinmeier subrayó que para que se pueda poner fin al conflicto hace falta una paz «justa», que «no recompense el robo de tierras y abandone a las personas de Ucrania al arbitrio y la violencia de unas fuerzas de ocupación».
Una paz así, sin embargo, no es «tangible» por el momento, indicó, a pesar de que este año el fin de la guerra es posiblemente «el deseo más acuciante» de los ciudadanos. Agradeció a los alemanes la solidaridad demostrada en la crisis actual, que les ha «exigido» mucho y les ha obligado a «limitarse», en vista de las consecuencias económicas.
«Queridos conciudadanos, ustedes sienten las consecuencias de la guerra, sobre todo las consecuencias económicas. Pero soportan la carga, porque el destino de los ucranianos no les es indiferente, porque su lucha por la libertad no les es indiferente, porque son solidarios y humanos», afirmó. Steinmeier reconoció que el regreso de la guerra a Europa y el miedo a una extensión del conflicto atemoriza a mucha gente en el país.
No se preocupe usted Sr. corta cintas (es lo único que hace esta persona sin ningún valor político), Rusia impondrá la más justa de las paces. Si más no recuerdo, ustedes saben perfectamente cómo es el asunto.

La desinteligencia británica, en su ridículo N° 304. *Reino Unido dice que Rusia limita sus ataques a infraestructuras por la escasez de misiles*. Rusia probablemente está limitando sus ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura ucraniana, a una vez por semana, debido a su suministro limitado de misiles de crucero, dice el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido.
En su última actualización de inteligencia, el ministerio dijo que Rusia había aumentado sus fuerzas en Ucrania con decenas de miles de reservistas desde octubre, aliviando la escasez de personal, pero que «la escasez de municiones probablemente sigue siendo el factor limitante clave en las operaciones ofensivas rusas».
«Es poco probable que Rusia haya aumentado su arsenal de municiones de artillería lo suficiente como para permitir operaciones ofensivas a gran escala», dice el informe. Apunta que solo mantener operaciones defensivas a lo largo de la larga línea del frente de Rusia requería un gasto diario significativo de proyectiles y cohetes.
«…probablemente…»., es decir, no sabemos nada, pero lo suponemos todo.

Estos tipos viven en otro planeta, el asesor principal de Zelensky ¿y quién piensas que lo va a hacer, ustedes?. *Un funcionario ucraniano insta a «liquidar» las fábricas de armas iraníes* de aviones no tripulados y misiles, así como la detención de sus proveedores, mientras Kiev acusaba a Teherán de planear el suministro de más armas a Rusia.
Hoy sábado, el asesor presidencial ucraniano Mijailo Podolyak escribió en Twitter que Irán «humilla descaradamente la institución de las sanciones internacionales», antes de pedir la destrucción de las fábricas de armas iraníes en respuesta.

*Ortega: si Ucrania gana la guerra a Rusia, «el nazismo se impone en el mundo»*. En un acto oficial transmitido en cadena de radio y televisión, el mandatario nicaragüense defendió la invasión (intervención)rusa en Ucrania bajo el supuesto de que en ese país, «al igual que el resto de Europa, donde ya parecía que había desaparecido el nazismo, allí (Ucrania) quedó con tanta fuerza (el nazismo) como para atacar a Rusia».
Esa presunta fuerza nazi en Ucrania, a juicio de Ortega, «obligó a Rusia, en todo su derecho, a librar una batalla para defender, no solamente a los ciudadanos rusos del nazismo, porque si Ucrania se impusiera en esta batalla, el nazismo se impone en el mundo», informa Efe. El líder sandinista ofreció esas declaraciones durante el acto de conmemoración del aniversario 50 de terremoto que devastó Managua en 1972.
Daniel no habló de «presunta» fuerza nazi, esos son dichos del autor de la nota, lo que demuestra que no informan, opinan. Ese no es el rol de un periodista.

*Las aseguradoras japonesas estudian cesar la cobertura a barcos en aguas rusas*, según recoge Efe de la agencia de noticias Kyodo, una decisión que podría repercutir en las importaciones energéticas que Japón realiza desde las explotaciones rusas en Sajalín.
La suspensión de la cobertura que estarían estudiando las empresas Tokio Marine & Nichido Fire, Sompo Japan y Mitsui Sumitomo, según filtraciones a la mencionada agencia, se produce después de que los proveedores de reaseguros se hayan negado a cubrir los daños sufridos en aguas rusas y ucranianas debido a la guerra en curso.
Las aseguradoras japoneses comenzarán próximamente a negociar con las reaseguradoras para reanudar la cobertura, pero se prevé que la falta de protección dificulte las operaciones de los petroleros y los transportadores de gas natural licuado (GNL) desde y hacia las explotaciones energéticas de la isla rusa de Sajalín.
Hasta ahora, los operadores de navíos habían estado contratando un seguro de riesgo de guerra con un coste adicional para el transporte de energía desde Rusia. Japón considera clave para su suministro los proyectos de Sajalín.
El país asiático depende de sus importaciones para cerca del 98% del gas que consume y Rusia es su quinta mayor fuente de este recurso. Sajalín supone cerca del 10% del gas que Japón importa. En lo que respecta al crudo, el 95% del petróleo que llega a Japón lo hace desde Oriente Medio, mientras que en torno a un 3,6% lo hizo desde Rusia en 2021, según datos gubernamentales, la mayor proporción entre sus fuentes que no son de Oriente Próximo.
Interesante tema, Japón, es de los países más cínicos en este conflicto, porque si Rusia le cerrara el grifo del gas, dejaría a su economía en serias dificultades, puesto que los otros proveedores no están en condiciones de reemplazar las entregas rusas. Además de tener un conflicto territorial con Rusia. Japón es la tercera economía mundial, por encima de Alemania.

*En el terreno
*www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid02xd8vMpAmyxQYCmKfiUfEADX5yCS8zAMAZLudgcmqW9GWZcX91ZLqhg8YZxCySF33l/?mibextid=Nif5oz 

*Combates cerca de Soledar:* el ejército ruso destruye posiciones de las AFU. Los artilleros cubrieron las posiciones de los ocupantes ucranianos con una bolsa de MLRS. El fuego fue corregido con la ayuda de dispositivos de visión nocturna. Video

*Sergei Shoigu comprobó la preparación de la empresa Kalashnikov *para aumentar la producción de armas pequeñas y municiones guiadas de precisión. Foto

*«Grad» de las unidades de artillería* de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas dispara contra las fortalezas enemigas. Video

Un par de fuerzas ucranianas MRAP International MaxxPro destruidas en *Pavlovka* durante asalto del Cuerpo de Marines de la Armada rusa. Video

Nuestros combatientes, dirigidos por el valiente comandante de una de las unidades de las* fuerzas especiales «Ajmat»* con el distintivo de llamada «Hunter», continúan despejando a *Soledar* de la OTAN y el ejército de Ukronazi. Video

*Posiciones ucranianas destruidas.* Fotos

El trabajo del *tanque T-80BVM* ruso en el punto fuerte ucraniano en las afueras de Bajmut. El fuego del tanque se ajusta desde dron. Video

*Lanzacohetes múltiple Uragan* del Grupo V, 35. ° Ejército ruso, contra posiciones enemigas en la dirección Zaporizhzhya. Video

*Convoy destruido de vehículos ucranianos en las afueras de Bajmut*. La artillería rusa lo destruyó cuando se dirigía a una zona poblada. Se desconocen las bajas. Video

Hoy en St. En San Petersburgo, *se lanzó solemnemente el nuevo submarino diesel-eléctrico Velikiye Luki* del proyecto 677 Lada. Este es el tercer submarino diesel-eléctrico del proyecto 677, están siendo construidos para las necesidades de la Flota del Norte. Video

La *coordinación de combate de las tropas de la Federación Rusa y Bielorrusia* continúa en el campo de entrenamiento de Brestsky. El personal militar de los estados aliados practica tácticas conjuntas, tiro, entrenamiento de ingeniería y provisión de asistencia médica. También se proporciona capacitación para conducir vehículos de combate en terrenos irregulares. Video

*Soldados de la 3.ª brigada DPR demuelen un puesto de observación* enemigo con un impacto directo de ATGM. Video

*Destrucción del depósito de municiones* de las FAUdel cañón antitanque 100-mm MT-12 «Rapier». Video

*Foto: Tropas de Misiles de Designación Estratégica de la Federación Rusa, «После нас – тишина» («Después de nosotros – el silencio») RS-28 Sarmat.*





Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (25 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *BRUTAL VÍDEO DE RT SOBRE LAS NAVIDADES EUROPEAS ANTURRUSAS.
> 
> BROOOOTALLLLL*


----------



## amcxxl (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (25 Dic 2022)

El NAZI Zaluzhny, siervo de la JUDIADA ASKE-NAZI


----------



## wireless1980 (25 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *BRUTAL VÍDEO DE RT SOBRE LAS NAVIDADES EUROPEAS ANTURRUSAS.
> 
> BROOOOTALLLLL*



¿Donde pone que sea en Europa?
¿Qué tiene de BROOOOTALLLLL concretamente? ¿No estamos ya en las navidades del 2022?


----------



## wireless1980 (25 Dic 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Al inicio del.conflicto como tomas kiev con tampocos hombres
> Rusia fue a esta guerra con 150 mil eso se dijo desde el inicio y se ataco varias zonas de ucrania
> Y aguantaron bien contra un pais con muhos sistemas para defenderse
> Y un pias grande como ucrania
> ...



Fueron todo lo salvajes que pudieron. No te inventes un relato de épica falsa inexistente.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Dic 2022)

Nuevas imágenes del T-14 "Armata" en batallas, zona de conflicto, en algún lugar de Donbass


Por ejemplo, hoy mismo, los operadores de Russian Lancet, que han ganado su mano durante mucho tiempo, destruyeron dos obuses estadounidenses M777 y una pistola autopropulsada de cangrejo polaco, según una fuente confiable del ejército.


La carretera de suministro de UAF en Bakhmut está bajo control de incendios
El ejército ruso está encadenando tenazas alrededor de la ciudad y ya está disparando a través de la ruta a lo largo de la cual el enemigo está trayendo personal y equipo.


En la foto, la dirección de Bakhmut.
Consecuencia de las batallas


Dos nuevos mercenarios georgianos fueron asesinados en Ucrania.
La Legión Nacional de Georgia está reuniendo cada vez más soldados de fortuna en sus filas, que han decidido luchar por las ideas de Bandera.



A esto se ha reducido la Libia de Gaddafi. Puedes agradecer a la OTAN "la alianza defensiva" por ello.


Personas desconocidas vertieron pintura sobre los monumentos al Héroe de la Unión Soviética General del Ejército Nikolai Vatutin y el héroe de la defensa de Polotsk General Alexei Zygin con pintura en Poltava.


----------



## wireless1980 (25 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> 
> 
> *Twitter también trabaja para el Pentágono*
> ...



Joder que pedazo de post random sin dato alguno. Nada concreto. Todo se sabe se comenta se dice se sabe. 

¿Quién cojones pierde el tiempo en escribir algo así?


----------



## -carrancas (25 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Joder que pedazo de post random sin dato alguno. Nada concreto. Todo se sabe se comenta se dice se sabe.
> 
> ¿Quién cojones pierde el tiempo en escribir algo así?



bot otan a sueldo enmierdando hilo con su basura de opinion


----------



## Kill33r (25 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Anglos y rusos cooperando en la operación RED en el ártico. Portaaviones anglo participó en la operación.
> 
> Yo no digo ná.
> 
> ...



Llevo diciendo desde ni se cuándo que os la están metiendo doblada con la guerra fake ,para llegar a CBDC global por países y pasar luego a 3 o 4 partes del globo 

Solo hay que unir piezas sueltas estos últimos 12 años 









El Ártico acogerá el centro de datos más grande (y sostenible) del mundo


La empresa Kolo está construyendo el centro de datos más potente del mundo en el Círculo Polar Ártico. La ubicación no es casual: las bajas temperaturas refrigeran sus servidores sin consumir energía.




ethic.es


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Joder que pedazo de post random sin dato alguno. Nada concreto. Todo se sabe se comenta se dice se sabe.
> 
> ¿Quién cojones pierde el tiempo en escribir algo así?



Podías haberte molestado en mirar las fuentes.

O simplemente buscar en Google.

La noticia está en la mismísima Fox News de Estados Unidos. ¿Crees que trabajan para los rusos? 









Twitter Files part 9: Vast web of coordination between tech giant and CIA, State Department, other agencies


The "Twitter Files' part nine dropped on Christmas Eve and showed a vast amount of coordination between multiple government agencies and the tech giant.




www.foxnews.com





2022... el año en que muchos vimos más allá del jardín fake y que Rusia abrió los ojos al mundo.


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Fueron todo lo salvajes que pudieron. No te inventes un relato de épica falsa inexistente.



Rusia empezó a atacar la infraestructura estratégica de Ucrania (electricidad, etc) en septiembre, 6 meses después del inicio del combate.

¿Sabrías decirme cuántos dias tardó EEUU en hacer lo mismo en Serbia? (respuesta: 0 dias).

Si te extraña la diferencia, piensa que para EEUU Serbia es un país extranjero a 15000 km, donde les viene bien ir a pegar tiros para imponer sus intereses; mientras Rusia aún recuerda que Kiev fue su primera capital (por mucho que ahora gobiernen allí los nazis promovidos por occidente).


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La Rusofobia existe desde tiempos de los zares, para Europa los rusos son seres de tercera, ahora simplemente y con la excusa de la guerra se ha desatado lo que nunca dejó de ser puro Racismo y odio mientras que ellos siempre han querido ser parte de Europa, Europa no los quiere, Europa odia a Rusia, nada mas, espero que los rusos aprendan de una vez que los europeos los odian y mas les vale orientarse hacia Asia/Pacífico, África y porque no LatinoAmerica.
> 
> A todo esto unamos que Europa es simplemente un vasallo de los Bastardos que a su vez también consideran a los rusos como inferiores.



Menos mal que Putin creo que no piensa igual que tú.

Europa simplemente tiene colectivamente lavado el cerebro. Y basta ver el Informe Semanal de ayer para entender por qué (casi nunca veo la tele, pero ayer era nochebuena....).

Yo estoy esperanzado. La historia la escriben los ganadores, y tengo el presentimiento de que Rusia va a "ganar" (me refiero a algo más que la guerra de Ucrania). Nuestros medios corruptos no podrán seguir idiotizando a la población occidental indefinidamente.

Y la gente es buena. Y creo que Putin lo sabe. Eso espero, que Putin no pierda la perspectiva de que Rusia es lo último que queda de Europa (tal como la gente de bien la entendemos) y que confiamos en poder liberarnos en conjunto.



Más sobre la canción:


Zelenoglazoe Taksi – Wyrmlog



.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## wireless1980 (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Podías haberte molestado en mirar las fuentes.
> 
> O simplemente buscar en Google.
> 
> ...



FOX precisamente es experta en vender humo y noticias random vacías como está. Vaya sorpresa.


----------



## wireless1980 (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Rusia empezó a atacar la infraestructura estratégica de Ucrania (electricidad, etc) en septiembre, 6 meses después del inicio del combate.
> 
> ¿Sabrías decirme cuántos dias tardó EEUU en hacer lo mismo en Serbia? (respuesta: 0 dias).
> 
> Si te extraña la diferencia, piensa que para EEUU Serbia es un país extranjero a 15000 km, donde les viene bien ir a pegar tiros para imponer sus intereses; mientras Rusia aún recuerda que Kiev fue su primera capital (por mucho que ahora gobiernen allí los nazis promovidos por occidente).



Whataboutismo para el bar.


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

De la «operación especial» a la guerra


Cuando se aproxima el final del año y se cumplen diez meses del inicio de la intervención militar rusa, que buscaba, según afirmó entonces el presidente ruso, acabar con la guerra que se había inic…




slavyangrad.es











De la «operación especial» a la guerra


25/12/2022


Cuando se aproxima el final del año y se cumplen diez meses del inicio de la intervención militar rusa, que buscaba, según afirmó entonces el presidente ruso, acabar con la guerra que se había iniciado en 2014, Rusia parece estar realizando finalmente una valoración más realista de los hechos y de las perspectivas de futuro. Lejos del triunfalismo de las primeras semanas, cuando incluso la retirada de Kiev podía maquillarse con avances en el sur y especialmente en la zona de Donbass, que había justificado la intervención, Moscú se prepara ahora para una guerra larga que poco tiene que ver con la idea de la _operación militar especial_ con la que en febrero pensó que sería capaz de obligar al Gobierno ucraniano a negociar y aceptar unos términos claros: dejar marchar a Crimea y a Donbass.

Ni la diplomacia de Minsk, ni la amenaza de las tropas del Comando Sur en la frontera habían surtido efecto a la hora de obligar a Kiev a implementar los acuerdos de Minsk, que habrían devuelto Donbass a Ucrania garantizando a la población ciertos derechos que Ucrania siempre consideró inaceptables. Ahora que el proceso de Minsk está cerrado y concluido, Kiev se jacta, no solo de haber rechazado abierta y explícitamente durante siete años implementar los puntos políticos, aquellos que otorgaban derechos a Donbass, sino de haber utilizado ese tiempo para rearmarse y reforzar su ejército. En esa línea, el _héroe_ Zaluzhny afirmaba a _The Economist_ que para las Fuerzas Armadas la guerra comenzó en 2014.

El asedio de Kiev y la rápida pérdida de territorios en el sur, sacrificado para poder utilizar las unidades que habrían podido hacer frente al avance ruso para la defensa de la capital, tampoco consiguió obligar a Ucrania a un acuerdo. Pese a que las negociaciones comenzaron en un momento en el que Kiev parecía contra las cuerdas -el hecho de que uno de los negociadores fuera asesinado en un tiroteo entre diferentes ramas de la inteligencia es ilustrativo del momento-, Ucrania logró dilatar el proceso lo suficiente para conseguir estabilizar la situación, paralizar el avance ruso sobre la capital y animar a sus socios a enviar armas ofensivas para intentar derrotar al ejército ruso en el frente.

El conflicto se convirtió así en una guerra de trincheras que ha causado miles de muertos y una enorme destrucción, consecuencias que habrían podido evitarse en caso de que haberse consolidado el principio de acuerdo que el negociador ruso creyó haber logrado en las negociaciones de Estambul. Sin embargo, el rechazo de Kiev y de sus socios al compromiso, que implicaba aceptar la pérdida de Crimea y negociar por Donbass, ha permitido a Ucrania presentarse como el ejército de la OTAN en la guerra común contra Rusia y recuperar parte de los territorios perdidos.

Aunque el fracaso de la _operación militar especial_ como operación para lograr rápidamente unos objetivos (la negociación y el acuerdo, no la ocupación de toda Ucrania como ha repetido la prensa occidental) fuera evidente desde el momento en el que la guerra entró en las trincheras, el final de cualquier intento de negociación volvió a confirmarlo. Desde abril, la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania no solo no ha decaído sino que se ha convertido en un conflicto incomparable con las guerras que ha librado Estados Unidos en las últimas décadas, con dos ejércitos bien armados que luchan ahora por cada metro de territorio separados por un frente que se extiende a lo largo de un millar de kilómetros y en el que ambos bandos disponen de herramientas para atacar en la retaguardia enemiga.

En ese contexto, las palabras del presidente Vladimir Putin y el ministro Shoigu apuntan a que Rusia, pese a aferrarse a la ficción de la _operación especial_, ha comprendido ya que se encuentra ante una guerra que puede extenderse en el tiempo. Así resumía esta semana Boris Rozhin, _Colonel Cassad_, el subtexto de las palabras de las más altas autoridades rusas:

_Si analizamos en conjunto los discursos de Putin y Shoigu ante el consejo del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa. _

_La guerra con Occidente en Ucrania será larga. El curso hacia la consecución de los objetivos de la operación militar especial no ha cambiado. La lista de objetivos oficiales se pronunció en el discurso de Putin del 24 de febrero (a lo que hay que sumar las regiones de Jersón y Zaporozhie). Los objetivos extraoficiales pueden ser interpretados de formas muy diferentes._
_No habrá negociaciones, porque Occidente no está dispuesto a aceptar a Rusia en igualdad de condiciones. Rusia no tenía cabida en el “mundo civilizado”. Excelente._
_El ejército tendrá más recursos: más material, financiación, recursos humanos. Pero sin fanatismo, para no dañar la economía. La idea de “pistolas en vez de alimentos” no es nuestra opción. Se intentará buscar un equilibrio razonable._
_Se han observado diversos errores del periodo anterior a la entrada en la guerra en términos de suministro de tropas, sistema de movilización, instalaciones para la reparación, subestimación el papel de los drones y el concepto de las operaciones multidominio. Las críticas sobre los errores son deseables. _
_El ejército espera una reforma significativa, que es consecuencia tanto de las carencias que se han observado durante la operación como de las crecientes amenazas de Estados Unidos y la OTAN. La soberanía del país estará basada en el aumento de las capacidades de la triada nuclear como único garante fiable real de la soberanía militar y política. _
En un comentario en las redes sociales, Rozhin escribía también que, ante la ausencia de una declaración de guerra de ninguna de las partes, Moscú puede aferrarse a la denominación de _operación militar especial_. Sin embargo, las palabras de Putin y Shoigu, el anunciado aumento de efectivos en las Fuerzas Armadas y la constatación de que el país se prepara para una guerra larga en la que tendrá que defender, no solo los territorios recientemente capturados sino también la península de Crimea e incluso sus bases militares en la retaguardia, hace ver que Moscú ha aceptado la realidad de una guerra de trincheras que requerirá de más financiación, más armamento y también más peligro.

Aunque la intención rusa el pasado febrero fuera la de terminar una guerra que había comenzado en 2014, el argumento de defender al pueblo de Donbass tampoco ha podido cumplirse en este año. Es más, Donbass ha sido en los últimos meses el lugar más peligroso para la población civil. Aunque las bajas civiles se acumulan en todos los lugares en los que persisten los combates, la situación es más grave en los alrededores de Donetsk, punto más poblado de Donbass (más de un millón de personas en su área urbana, que contrastan, por ejemplo, con los 70.000 con los que contaba Artyomovsk), donde los bombardeos ucranianos diarios causan un goteo continuo de muerte y destrucción. Una situación de difícil solución para las tropas rusas y republicanas.

Así lo explica Boris Rozhin:

_Sobre el debate sobre los bombardeos de Donetsk: _

_La única forma real de reducir la intensidad de los bombardeos de la ciudad es la liberación del oeste de Donbass._
_El fuego de contrabatería es necesario, pero solo puede afectar de forma indirecta a la intensidad de los bombardeos, ya que el oponente, que ataca desde posiciones cercanas, no se queda quieto. E incluso la reacción más rápida, puede solo aumentar los costes para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, no garantizar la ausencia de bombardeos._
_Cuanto más lejos de Donetsk se encuentre el frente, menos armas podrán ser utilizadas para atacar la ciudad. En las actuales circunstancias, el frente debe alejarse al menos 30-40 kilómetros para privar al oponente de la oportunidad de usar lanzacohetes múltiples convencionales y artillería de 155 milímetros._
_Incluso en ese caso, el enemigo puede utilizar artillería de largo alcance para los bombardeos, aunque será más difícil y más caro y su efectivad será más baja. _
_Por otra parte, algún tipo de asalto frontal a Avdeevka tampoco promete nada significativo, ya que el resultado no está garantizado e implicaría una gran cantidad de bajas. El bombardeo de Donetsk continuaría durante el asalto. Pero ese es el dilema._
_En las actuales circunstancias, es necesario apretar en Marinka y avanzar hacia Krasnogorovka y Kurajovo. Y también intentar presionar las defensas enemigas en la zona de Vodianoe y en dirección a Tonenkoe_
El análisis implica una situación complicada especialmente en la zona de Donetsk, fortificada durante ocho años y donde las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cuentan con una enorme cantidad de posiciones desde las que bombardear diferentes zonas de la ciudad. Como vienen demostrando desde finales de mayo, cuando comenzaron los bombardeos del centro de Donetsk, las tropas ucranianas están dispuestas a seguir atacando indiscriminadamente la ciudad mientras tengan la opción de hacerlo.


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

Rusia, por principio, no suministrará petróleo a los precios fijados por Occidente, buscará nuevos mercados y logística aunque suban los costes - ministro ruso de Finanzas, Antón Siluánov









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso concentra la ofensiva en las direcciones de Liman, Bakhmut y Avdiyivka y mejora la situación táctica en la dirección de Kupyansk - principal del resumen del estado mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas han estado avanzando en las zonas de Liman Primero en la región de Kharkiv, Stelmakhovka, Novoselovskoye, Ploshchanka, Chervonopopovka en la LNR y Yakovlevka, Soledar, Bakhmutsk, Artemovskoye, Klieshchivka, Kurdyumovka, Severnaya, Krasnogorovka, Veselaya y Marinka en la DNR.
▪ En las direcciones de Volyn, Polsk y Seversk, la situación no ha cambiado significativamente, y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas mantienen una presencia militar.
▪ En la dirección Slobozhansky, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon morteros y artillería contra posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en las zonas de Guryev Kozachok, Veternoye, Kozachya Lopan, Kudeevka, Goptovka, Strelba, Krasnaya, Ternova, Staritsa, Ogurtseve, Volchansk, Nesterne, Zemlyanka, Khatne y Amarnoye en la región de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, las fuerzas rusas bombardearon a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas con tanques, cañones y artillería de cohetes en las zonas de Novovolynsk, Dvurechnaya, Kupyansk, Kislivka, Tabayivka, Kotlyarovka y Krakhmalne en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovsk, Stelmakhivka y Myasozharivka en la LNR.
▪ En dirección a Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Chervonopopivka y Dibrovy, en la LNR, así como en Terny, en la DNR.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo cinco ataques aéreos y con misiles y más de 90 rondas de bombardeos desde MLRS.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas sufren enormes pérdidas y corren grave peligro - General estadounidense Barry McKeffrey

En una entrevista concedida a MSNBC, el comandante militar estadounidense habló de la desesperada situación de los combatientes ucranianos. En su opinión, ni siquiera las entregas británicas de SAM Patriot llevarán a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas a la senda del deseado "peremogi" porque Rusia tiene una superioridad aplastante en aviación y artillería. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Dic 2022)

*Hungría recibió combustible nuclear de Rusia a lo largo de una ruta difícil*
Hoy, 10:11


Las sanciones europeas no afectaron a la industria nuclear rusa, sin embargo, las restricciones bloquearon por completo las oportunidades financieras, de transporte y económicas para que esta área cooperara con clientes extranjeros. Por ejemplo, los consumidores de combustible nuclear doméstico se ven obligados a obtener materias primas frescas a través de las rutas más extrañas, intrincadas y complejas a través de terceros países.







Hungría fue la primera en probar un esquema de este tipo, que recibió un lote de conjuntos de energía para la central nuclear de Paks a lo largo de una nueva ruta, y era una ruta tan difícil que el titular del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de la república, Peter Szijjarto Incluso, calificó la entrega de “buenas noticias ”, ya que existía la posibilidad de una ruptura en el trato.

El largo y difícil viaje de una carga especial discurría por el territorio de varios estados y tenía un carácter de transporte mixto. Países como Bielorrusia, Bulgaria, Rumania participaron en la entrega de combustible. Los contenedores de combustible flotaron en el mar, luego se descargaron en un tren y luego se entregaron en camiones al sitio.

Para una solución tan compleja se obtuvieron permisos de la Unión Europea y de los países por los que pasaba la ruta. Se han recibido todas las aprobaciones y papeles, informa el jefe del departamento de política exterior. Una extraña decisión de la UE, que previamente impuso sanciones para evitar tales suministros. Ahora la dirección de la asociación da el visto bueno a la transacción.

El compromiso político (el componente económico de la prohibición, y luego el permiso, está ausente) rompe literalmente la lógica del desarrollo de los acontecimientos y la situación, viola la logística de las cadenas industriales en Europa. La UE hace esto por el bien del populismo, ya que después de que se han introducido las restricciones, aprueba manualmente las transacciones individuales.


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

La alarma ruge en toda Ucrania. Reportan dos explosiones en Kiev

Según información no confirmada, las explosiones en Kiev son "planificadas".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

Hay una serie de nuevas explosiones en Kherson. Se informa de las llegadas.
También ha habido explosiones en Kiev, pero de momento no ha habido llegadas. La parte ucraniana dice que se trata de "explosiones planificadas" y que aún no ha llegado nada.
En Ucrania, sin embargo, está en vigor una alerta aérea en la mayor parte del país debido a la presencia en el aire de cazas MiG-31 con misiles hipersónicos Kynzhal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)

Estos franchutes son capaces de lo mejor y de lo peor


----------



## Malevich (25 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> BUENO, todos los imbéciles que estuvieron dando por culo con que no había Invierno y que estaba muy calentito que pasen por aquí a comerse una mierda.
> 
> Tranquilos que hay para todos los afectados.



Querían "abolir el invierno" .


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)

MOSCÚ, 25 de diciembre. /TASS/. Los legisladores de la Duma estatal están desarrollando un proyecto de ley que cancelaría ciertas preferencias y aumentaría los impuestos para los rusos que abandonaron el país, incluso después del inicio de la operación militar especial, dijo el domingo Vyacheslav Volodin, presidente de la legislatura.

"Hay quienes creen que es necesario otorgar preferencias y beneficios a quienes abandonaron nuestro país para que regresen. Esto está mal. Es correcto abolir las preferencias para quienes abandonaron la Federación Rusa e introducir una mayor tasa impositiva para Estamos trabajando en enmiendas a la legislación a tal efecto”, dijo en Telegram.

Según el orador, los rusos que se fueron deben entender que la mayor parte de la sociedad rusa "no apoya lo que hicieron y cree que traicionaron a su país, a sus familiares y allegados".

“Hasta el día de hoy, los que se han ido no solo trabajan en empresas rusas de forma remota, sino que también disfrutan de todos los beneficios que les brinda de acuerdo con la legislación de nuestro país”, dijo Volodin.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## vil. (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Estos franchutes son capaces de lo mejor y de lo peor



Pero, Ucrania ha vuelto a fallar con sus s-300 el objetivo, es que quizás turqicos y kurdos andan de juerga o sus chavales llegados de África han montado un show... doy por sentado que los chalecos amarillos no son, dado que no veo antidisturbios...


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2022)

Es navidad de tramas, golpe y represión por encargo, allá en PERÚ,
y de fuego, carne de cañón y fascismo en en la fallida UCRANIA.

Es quincena de despilfarro para sostener el rictus y el gesto bobo
de amor sin destinatario. Es anuncio de fastos de euforia añadida
para quienes se creen que serán capitanes del próximo amanecer
de un nuevo imperio europeo.

Es el pedazo de calendario que ya no tendrán que soportar tantos
tirados y caídos en el camino; malos y buenos (siempre después)
que serán, o no, recordados en la siguiente molienda o festín.

Pos eso, feliz navidad y tal y cual...


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (25 Dic 2022)

¿Cuál es el coste de las sanciones para los países de la OTAN?

A EEUU apoyar a nazilandia le ha costado entrar en recesión, al menos un 3% de su PIB
Eso son mas de 600000 millones de "dolores". 
A la UE le habrá costado al menos 400000 millones de "Uros"
Y eso es solo la parte cuantificable y efecto a corto plazo
La desconfianza en el sistema financiero occidental que hace que los países en vías en desarrollo empiecen a sacar sus dineros de nuestros bancos y producto financieros, o el resentimiento y hasta odio que se esta generando en dichos países ante la actitud chulesca de amo blanco hegemónico que te impongo que tienes que hacer y decido que guerra es justa o injusta, no puede valorarse en dinero.... aun 
Las sanciones económicas nos van a costar a corto plazo 10 veces mas a nosotros que a Rusia. 
Y a largo plazo seguramente Rusia acabar reforzada, al empezar a producir las manufacturas que antes compraba al exterior, mientras el "Dolor y el Uro" se debilitan acabando con la economia de burbuja financiera en la que vivimos, y empobreciéndonos a unos niveles no vistos al menos desde el crack del 29









Acabar con Putin. Cuidado con lo que se desea


Debilitar a Rusia o buscar el derrocamiento de Putin, es una irresponsabilidad que puede tener desastrosas consecuencias para la seguridad.




3tde.es













El efecto de las armas tras el blindaje


Las armas anticarro, además acertar y derrotar el blindaje, tiene que provocar daños dentro del vehículo para destruirlo o inutilizarlo




3tde.es


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> BUENO, todos los imbéciles que estuvieron dando por culo con que no había Invierno y que estaba muy calentito que pasen por aquí a comerse una mierda.
> 
> Tranquilos que hay para todos los afectados.



En la España interior casi no ha habido heladas aún y no se las espera hasta bien entrado enero. Se están batiendo records de anomalía térmica por calor. El problema llegará con el verano. Mientras siga lloviendo aunque sólo sea en invierno al menos sobreviviremos.
Eso sí, como se debilite la corriente del golfo con tanta anomalía , nos vamos a cagar
Se ha batido un record de 106 años hoy en Barcelona 21.7 para un mes de Diciembre y tambien en Valencia con mas de 25ºC


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2022)

En un mundo de misiles y drones, todo lo demás está obsoleto,
incluidos los portaaviones, aviones tripulados... menos la artillería,
que aguanta el paso de los siglos y sigue viva y coleando. Curioso.


----------



## la mano negra (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



¿ Quién es esa bruja ? ¡ Qué mal aspecto tiene ! Se parece a la bruja de Blancanieves.


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Parece como que si se estuvieran despidiendo de él para siempre, como si él supiera, ya entre lágrimas, que es una victima sacrificial, un chivo expiatorio escogido para ser entregado en holocausto a Baal...es muy chungo eso de que todos le soben, le toquen, les falta pasarle un décimo de lotería por la chepa.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Dic 2022)

Qué cojones tienen estas tías.


Pussy Riot song protests against war in Ukraine and calls for Putin to be prosecuted


*"Canción de las Pussy Riot protesta contra la guerra en Ucrania y pide que se procese a Putin

El colectivo dijo "Mamá, aquí no hay nazis, no mires la televisión*", una referencia a las palabras de un soldado recluta ruso capturado, critica a los 'títeres sedientos de sangre' y a los 'criminales de guerra' del líder ruso.

Las Pussy Riot han lanzado una nueva canción *para protestar contra la guerra en Ucrania, la censura rusa y el "patrocinio" occidental del régimen* mediante la compra de petróleo y gas de Rusia. También han pedido que el líder ruso, Vladimir Putin, sea juzgado en un tribunal internacional.


*En un comunicado, describieron al gobierno de Putin como un “régimen terrorista” y lo llamaron a él, a sus funcionarios, generales y propagandistas “criminales de guerra”.*


Llamaron Мама, не смотри телевизор (Mamá, no mires la televisión), que llega 10 meses después de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania: “*La música de nuestra ira, indignación, desacuerdo, un grito desesperado de reproche contra los títeres sedientos de sangre de Putin, dirigidos por un verdadero monstruo* caníbal, cuyo lugar está en la infinidad de feroces llamas infernales sobre los huesos de las víctimas de esta terrible guerra.”

*La propaganda rusa envenena diariamente los corazones de las personas con odio”,*escribieron. “La ley sobre agentes extranjeros se utiliza para silenciar a los activistas de la oposición y a los periodistas, para *detener las actividades de las últimas organizaciones independientes de derechos humanos*”.


Esbozaron las consecuencias para cualquiera que desafíe al régimen. “*Aquellos que se oponen a Putin son encarcelados, envenenados con venenos militares y asesinados”, dijeron, llamando la atención sobre la “tradición de envenenamiento político”* representada por el Laboratorio X de Rusia , una fábrica de venenos que ayudó a silenciar a los críticos soviéticos y que se cree que juegan una función similar hoy.


*Figuras de la oposición de los movimientos antigubernamentales se convirtieron en víctimas de los 'experimentos'. Putin y el FSB están orgullosos de esta “tradición” y la continúan: Alexander Litvinenko, Sergei Skripal, Vladimir Kara-Murza, Pyotr Verzilov, Alexei Navalny”.*

El grupo dijo que *el dinero que recibe el Kremlin de la comunidad internacional que realiza negocios con Rusia se convierte “en sangre ucraniana*”.

Emitieron una *demanda de tres puntos, pidiendo un embargo sobre la compra de petróleo y gas ruso y la venta de armas y municiones policiales a Rusia; la incautación de cuentas bancarias occidentales y propiedades de funcionarios y oligarcas rusos y sanciones personales contra ellos; y un tribunal internacional para juzgar a Putin, a los empleados de la propaganda estatal rusa, a los oficiales del ejército ya todos los responsables del genocidio de la nación ucraniana.

Pidieron al pueblo ruso ignorar la propaganda y no participar en la guerra, tomar avisos de movilización o acudir a la comisaría militar.*


Cada acción contra esta guerra es importante”, dijeron.

Alyokhina es una de las tres integrantes de las Pussy Riot que fue sentenciada a dos años de prisión por realizar una actuación dentro de la Catedral de Cristo Salvador de Moscú en febrero de 2012. Ella y Nadya Tolokonnikova fueron liberadas en diciembre de 2013.

*En julio, Alyokhina le dijo a The Guardian: “Tenemos un nuevo Hitler en Rusia”.* *Describió cómo había salido del país en abril disfrazada de mensajera de alimentos, después de repetidos arrestos.* Fue a Islandia, donde ha estado recaudando dinero para organizaciones benéficas ucranianas y presos políticos rusos, y organizó una exposición sobre la historia de las Pussy Riot, Velvet Revolution , en la galería Kling & Bang.

Recientemente realizó una gira de un musical de Pussy Riot, Riot Days . En agosto, Tolokonnikova lanzó un álbum como Pussy Riot llamado Matriarchy Now .


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Jodo, esto ya roza el fetichismo.


----------



## vegahermosa (25 Dic 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Parece como que si se estuvieran despidiendo de él para siempre, como si él supiera, ya entre lágrimas, que es una victima sacrificial, un chivo expiatorio escogido para ser entregado en holocausto a Baal...es muy chungo eso de que todos le soben, le toquen, les falta pasarle un décimo de lotería por la chepa.



mas bien parece un futbolista saludando a la aficion con cierta satisfaccion despues de una victoria ajustada.


----------



## vegahermosa (25 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Es navidad de tramas, golpe y represión por encargo, allá en PERÚ,
> y de fuego, carne de cañón y fascismo en en la fallida UCRANIA.
> 
> Es quincena de despilfarro para sostener el rictus y el gesto bobo
> ...



muy apreciados estos versos, gracias.


----------



## dabuti (25 Dic 2022)

ZELENSKY: UCRANIA ESTÁ HACIENDO SU PROPIO MILAGRO NAVIDEÑO 


COMO CÓMICO, 500.000 BAJAS DESPUÉS, CADA DÍA SE SUPERA.









Russia-Ukraine war live: Zelenskiy says Ukrainians are creating their own ‘miracle’ in Christmas address


Ukraine’s president delivers defiant message as many Ukrainians remain without power and calls attacks on Kherson that left 10 dead acts of ‘terror’




www.theguardian.com


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2022)

El Gobierno chino recalca lazos bilaterales entre su país y Rusia 
sólidos y ninguna situación internacional podrá cambiar esta realidad.

https://bit.ly/3WKZTJg


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Dic 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Parece como que si se estuvieran despidiendo de él para siempre, como si él supiera, ya entre lágrimas, que es una victima sacrificial, un chivo expiatorio escogido para ser entregado en holocausto a Baal...es muy chungo eso de que todos le soben, le toquen, les falta pasarle un décimo de lotería por la chepa.


----------



## Malevich (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> En la España interior casi no ha habido heladas aún y no se las espera hasta bien entrado enero. Se están batiendo records de anomalía térmica por calor. El problema llegará con el verano. Mientras siga lloviendo sólo invierno al menos sobreviviremos.
> Eso sí, como se debilite la corriente del golfo con tanta anomalía , nos vamos a cagar



La gran anomalía en el interior es que llevamos sin ver el sol casi un mes.
Por eso el invierno por ahora es relativamente suave y muy húmedo.


----------



## HP LOVECRAFT (25 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Estoy matando el tiempo viendo esta peli sobre progres que acogen a una puta.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303498
> 
> 
> ...










JODER ¿PERO TU DESDE CUANDO ERES DE DERECHAS?


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> El NAZI Zaluzhny, siervo de la JUDIADA ASKE-NAZI
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1303916



J ja jag @JAGGER ! mira lo que hacen los supervivientes al holocausto, ni recuerdan a los suyos, menuda desmemoria. Como ya he dicho nazis y sionistas cogiditos de la manita. Son basura. Otra similaridad, son dos paises artificiales sin historia, uno el 404 y el otro mas falso que las balas del A-team entregado por los anglosionistas, isisrahell


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2022)

*Serbia está al borde de la guerra con la OTAN en Kosovo*

*




*


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2022)

Los nuevos trajes de invierno prometidos por el Congreso de EE.UU.
camuflaje de invierno para el ejército de Zelinsky...


----------



## dabuti (25 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La gran anomalía en el interior es que llevamos sin ver el sol casi un mes.
> Por eso el invierno por ahora es relativamente suave y muy húmedo.



La pasada semana en la Cuenca del Duero, embalses al 41%, pasado año, 43% y media histórica 10 años 52%.

Con lo que ha caído está semana, mañana se actualizan datos y nos iremos ya al 45.

Por cierto, toda esta semana da lluvia y en Pucela acaba de empezar a llover con cierta fuerza. Sin frío pero con lluvia.

A 2 de enero nos iremos por encima de la media histórica, sin duda.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (25 Dic 2022)

El pedófilo Biden y su hijo pederasta adicto al crack, las pussy riot, el mongólico de Rejón...
Solo hay que ver quienes estan a un lado para escoger el contrario sin dudarlo.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (25 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Joder que pedazo de post random sin dato alguno. Nada concreto. Todo se sabe se comenta se dice se sabe.
> 
> ¿Quién cojones pierde el tiempo en escribir algo así?



???

"Cuanto menos sabemos sobre un tema, más tendemos a creer que sabemos lo suficiente". 

(su caso)


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

*ODA A LA DESINFORMACION*​*
No toda la propaganda antirusa es accidental...*

_*Marie Mendras*_ no es una desinformada. Esta muy informada. Extraigo del artículo de La Vanguardia las cosas más jugosas que "sabe" esta chica:
_
"Unos pocos líderes europeos, la administración estadounidense y el Pentágono tomaron en cuenta el factor del deterioro mental de Putin"_

¿no deberían haberle llevado al médico sus propios conciudadanos? (esos que le votan)
_
"Pudimos haber enviado armas a Ucrania mucho antes, se podría acabar la guerra antes"_

Sí, la mejor manera de acabar una guerra rápido es dar más caña (pero ni Putin lo entendía ya ves...)
_
"Se trata de un Estado sin ley, una sociedad sin ley, una economía sin ley. Diría que incluso que viven, sin saberlo, al límite. Todos esos hombres que van a la “operación especial” ya no trabajan, la economía se está deteniendo. Muchas familias no saben ni cómo se van a alimentar… Este régimen ha estado perjudicando a su propia gente, la economía y las relaciones con sus vecinos"_

Pues la economía de Rusia ha dado un salto de gigante en el siglo XX... y según The Economist, está saliendo indemne de las sanciones, al contrario que la UE...
_
"Putin está más solo y aislado que nunca"_

Pues políticos occidentales muy relevantes piensan lo contrario: que quien está aislado es justo Occidente (enlace).
_
"Si Putin va a Minsk es que está desesperado… ¿Dónde más puede ir? Los bielorrusos no lucharán."_

Hummm... eso es una apuesta. Esperemos un poco más 
_
"Enviar más armas y hacer exactamente lo que Zelenski nos pide porque este hombre apenas ha cometido un error en diez meses. Y todo lo que ha pedido ha sido razonable."_

Sin duda, no es ningún payaso. Habla ruso en su casa, lo prohibe en su país, y ha demostrado ser un valiente contra los nazis.
_
"Su mente no está clara. Le aconsejaría que no trate de meterse en su cabeza porque no es sano. No trate de meterse en la mente de una persona trastornada que posee un inmenso poder de destrucción, no es buena idea."_

¿cuál es el riesgo de escuchar a Putin? ¿podríamos volvernos locos tambien?
Pero si nunca nos lo ponen en la tele...
_
"Es extraordinariamente destructivo para los propios rusos, llevará décadas al Estado de Rusia y la sociedad rusa reconstruirse. Los ucranianos serán capaces de reconstruirse más rápido, se unirán a la UE y la OTAN antes de lo esperado."_

Claro, la UE ha sembrado un montón de progreso (industrialización de España, puesta en común solidaria de deudas, etc). Lo malo es que a Ucrania le haya ido tan mal su economía con los gobiernos pro-europeos. De tener más renta per cápita que Rusia en 1991 a estar muy por debajo en 2014, por ejemplo.

Y la OTAN no te digo, anda que no reparte paz por el mundo. De hecho está supercohexionada; si no, que se lo pregunten a Erdogan, su mayor fan, especialista en jugar con ella a dos bandas mientras evita con éxito que le asesine 
_
"hay que asegurarse de que Ucrania se libra de la ocupación rusa. Ya han empezado a reconstruir, hubo una conferencia (de donantes) en París."_

Igualito que Rusia a finales del siglo XX ¿verdad?

Se fueron al carajo con la caída de la URSS y rápidamente Europa y la OTAN acudimos a salvarles del caos económico ¿a que sí?

Huy para... ahora que recuerdo... ¡me parece que les dejamos con el culo al aire!

De hecho al pobre loco putin teníamos que regalarle hasta los zapatos (enlace) cuando nos visitaba en 1992...
_
"Nuestra responsabilidad en los países europeos es anticipar la situación en que se encontrarán los rusos, la administración, las empresas, después de este desastre. Y entender que será, de alguna manera, una tarea ingente como la de 1945, y habrá una gran necesidad de un acompañamiento a los rusos para construir algo nuevo, con organizaciones multinacionales, etc."_

¿Como en 1945? Venga hombre, Alemania fue colonizada y sus medios de comunicación sodomizados, ahora es un mero vasallo de EEUU.

Ah, buena idea eso de "organizaciones multinacionales" (FMI, las altruistas de Soros, etc) para "construir algo nuevo" con ese "acompañamiento a los rusos".

_"políticamente el mensaje debe ser que los ucranianos deben ir a por la liberación total y no debemos contaminarnos pensando que si seguimos apoyando a Ucrania entonces Putin podría usar armas nucleares."_

Traducido al castellano, seguir acorralando a Rusia hasta su mismísima frontera y luego volver a jugar con primaveras de colores y financiar conatos nacionalistas nazis en las repúblicas de la ex-federación rusa ¿no?. Pues ojito... que Putin, si algo ha dejado claro, es que las leyes rusas PERMITEN el uso de la fuerza nuclear cuando la integridad o existencia del país está en riesgo.

Más vale que no logren "liberar Ucrania" porque precisamente estaríamos en la fase previa a eso.

El artículo completo que, al contrario que dice el refrán, tiene desperdicio (y desperdicio íntegro):









Marie Mendras: “Putin está acorralado y todo el mundo lo sabe”


Si en Moscú “nunca ha habido una estrategia hacia Europa o hacia Ucrania” sino “ira, revancha, todo tipo de emociones que llevan a decisiones desastrosas como ir a




www.lavanguardia.com





Por cierto, se me ocurrió mirar la biografía de Marie Mendras y su curriculum es impecable. Googleando el nombre de algunas de esas universidades y "jewish"... y sólo con las dos primeras (no he mirado el resto) ¡ya me llevé una sorpresa!.

Entre otros sitios, ha estudiado en Essex:






2019 University of Essex anti-semitism controversy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Y Harvard:









Are Jewish students over-represented at Harvard University?


Answer (1 of 3): So what would your quota for Jews be? Jews that are at Harvard are there because they applied and achieved. Thus their representation there is 100% correct as they are there on the same basis as everyone else. Claims that they over-represented are merely bigotry and a call for q...




www.quora.com





Todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo 

Así que esta zorrita hace honor a lo que habrá aprendido por donde ha estudiado... porque saber, sabe mucho. Tanto o más como nosotros. La diferencia es para quién trabaja ella. Ah, y a mi no me paga Putin, y puedo probarlo... yo llevo en este foro 18 años. Empecé aquí como burbujista, en los tiempos en que el loco de Putin podía dar discursos en el parlamento europeo. Y sí, los pisos tuvieron un bajón del copón después de la burbuja, y tuvimos una crisis de órdago... el resto de la gente a mi alrededor eran quienes estaban equivocados, cuando negaban la burbuja... lo que tiene ser desconfiado, no creerse que las cosas son lo que aparentan a primera vista. Espíritu crítico, que por fortuna abunda en este foro por doquier (del que yo he aprendido mucho) y que el sistema educativo ha ido erosionando de una gran parte de la población. Aunque de todas formas, como no gane Putin, Occidente no hay quien lo arregle...


----------



## Jotagb (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Da grima la vieja esa. Quien es?


----------



## kelden (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué cojones tienen estas tías.
> 
> 
> Pussy Riot song protests against war in Ukraine and calls for Putin to be prosecuted
> ...



Vamos ... como Willy Toledo o Valtonyc aquí ....   Lo que diferencia a los rusos de nosotros es que no le darán ningún premio a Valtonyc a la defensa de los derechos humanos o alguna chorrada similar y las pussy esas serán el próximo premio nobel de la paz o sajarov o algo ....   En esas chorradas les llevamos mucha ventaja ....


----------



## El_Suave (25 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Da grima la vieja esa. Quien es?



¿Vieja?.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (25 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Da grima la vieja esa. Quien es?



Mr. Spock con 90 años.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Llevamos 3 meses de frio, lluvia, barro
Uno de nevadas y bajo cero, consumo maximo de electricidad por navidad

¿ha ganado ya la guerra el cerdo hijo puta de Putin como deciais?


----------



## crocodile (25 Dic 2022)

Descansen en paz los fallecidos y gloria a los héroes.


DNR. 2014-2022.

Seguimos resumiendo los resultados del año.
Hoy tenemos el DNR. Quienes se marcaron en 2014 y participaron de los procesos de formación de un nuevo estado y formaron parte de la SVO en 2022.

1. Olga "Korsa" Kachura
2. Alexey Diky
3. Akhra "Abjasio" Avidzba
4. Igor "Bes" Bezler
5. Dmitri Tskhe
6. Vladimir "Vokha" Zhoga
7. Pavel Gubarev
8. Denis Pushilín
9. Ígor Strelkov
10. Alejandro Jodakovski

Olga Korsa, Dmitry Tskhe y Vladimir Zhoga murieron durante los combates. Paz a las cenizas.


República de Donetsk, Rusia.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Da grima la vieja esa. Quien es?



Rosa de lauro. Debe tener más rabo que el diablo.
⁸


----------



## vegahermosa (25 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Serbia está al borde de la guerra con la OTAN en Kosovo*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



pues el gobierno actual solo tiene que pasarle un poco mas la lengua por las partes pudendas a europa y a la otan. quiza asi sean menos beligerantes esta vez


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)

Revelan que EE.UU. presionó a Twitter para censurar publicaciones, incluidas las "antiucranianas"

"Había tantas peticiones gubernamentales que los empleados de Twitter tuvieron que improvisar un sistema para priorizarlas", destacó un periodista.


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué cojones tienen estas tías.
> 
> 
> Pussy Riot song protests against war in Ukraine and calls for Putin to be prosecuted
> ...



Otro producto de la propaganda occidental:






Pussy Riot, las infelices estafadas de la hegemonía estadounidense – Rebelion







rebelion.org


----------



## arriondas (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *ODA A LA DESINFORMACION*​
> *No toda la propaganda antirusa es accidental...*
> 
> _*Marie Mendras*_ no es una desinformada. Esta muy informada. Extraigo del artículo de La Vanguardia las cosas más jugosas que "sabe" esta chica:
> ...



Cuando lees artículos como esos te das cuenta de que son un ejemplo palmario del Principio de Transposición, o de la Ley del Espejo. De libro. Acusar a otros de ser lo que tú eres, de hacer lo que tú haces, o de que les pasa lo que a ti te pasa. Aderezado con una buena dosis de pensamiento ilusorio y unos cuantos juicios de valor.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La gran anomalía en el interior es que llevamos sin ver el sol casi un mes.
> Por eso el invierno por ahora es relativamente suave y muy húmedo.



Está claro que hoy por hoy el invierno en la Península Ibérica no es problema , mas bien lo contrario. el problema son los cada vez más secos y calurosos veranos.
Se estan pulverizando los registros medios de temperatura anuales

_ En concreto, el estudio concluye que la temperatura media de 2020 en España fue de 14,8C, que supera en 1C a la temperatura media del periodo de referencia 1981-2010. 
España acumula un calentamiento de 1,7ºC desde 1850 hasta 2020, de los que 1,3ºC han subido en los últimos 60 años

"Aún es posible, pero la realidad apremia porque desde la época industrial el planeta ya se ha calentado 1,1C de media y en España, 1,7C", ha insistido el portavoz, que alerta de que un verano "normal" a final de siglo sería "como el peor que hemos vivido hasta este momento".

Campo señala que el observatorio de Izaña registró en el mes de abril de 2020 un nuevo máximo histórico anual con _*418,7*_ partes por millón de concentración de CO2. _

Leer más: España acumula un calentamiento de 1,7ºC desde 1850 hasta 2020, de los que 1,3ºC han subido en los últimos 60 años


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Otro producto de la propaganda occidental:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando alguien se juega el pescuezo por decir sus verdades no hay propaganda que valga. Estas tías lo van a tener muy muy jodido, van a estar en el punto de mira para siempre. No se puede ir diciendo las verdades del barquero ante Putin sin que caigas pronto o tarde. Lo mismo va por @arriondas.

Por cierto, en Rusia van a sacar una ley para que no se pueda entrar en las redes sociales de forma anónima. Puedo buscar el enlace. Ya os querría yo ver opinando en Rusia con vuestro verdadero nombre. Estas tías tienen un par de cojones como las esferas de Branderburgo.


----------



## Yomateix (25 Dic 2022)

Yo todavía no he ni puesto la calefacción, de hecho hoy está barata la luz y había pensado en ponerla un rato aunque sea porque trabaje algo el equipo, porque no es bueno tenerlo tanto tiempo parado....pero es que si la pongo me voy a tener que quedar en manga corta.....que por otro lado es como se piensa este gobierno que vamos todos los Españoles por casa. Eso si, como ya se ha indicado, el verano mucho peor, yo no recuerdo haber tenido ni la "mitad" de calor por las noches el año anterior.

Por cierto, ya finaliza el descuento de la gasolina, por quienes tengais que llenar el depósito, aprovechar que está a buen precio. Ayer miré tema precios, el mismo kg de arroz que diciembre pasado me costó 1.15e, este año cuesta 2.16e (El problema es que son muchos los productos básicos que han pegado subidas tremendas e insostenibles para muchos bolsillos) Menos mal que es por el bien Mundial y ahora compramos energía a los buenos como Qatar (o lo hace Alemania y a saber cuantos más) que durante el Mundial de fútbol eran los malos, murieron cientos de personas (o miles según la fuente) construyendo los estadios en condiciones infrahumanas, pero que bien que ahora son los buenos, no como los Rusos, porque...porque....Alemania dice que ahora son los buenos porque a ellos les interesa comprarles sus productos. Vaya Europa se nos ha quedado....menos mal que tenemos anuncios bonitos sobre la Navidad Cristiana del ministerio de "igualdad".....sobre "charos" y lo horribles que son todos los hombres.


----------



## arriondas (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando alguien se juega el pescuezo por decir sus verdades no hay propaganda que valga. Estas tías lo van a tener muy muy jodido, van a estar en el punto de mira para siempre. No se puede ir diciendo las verdades del barquero ante Putin sin que caigas pronto o tarde. Lo mismo va por @arriondas.
> 
> Por cierto, en Rusia van a sacar una ley para que no se pueda entrar en las redes sociales de forma anónima. Puedo buscar el enlace. Ya os querría yo opinando en Rusia con vuestro verdadero nombre. Estas tías tienen un par de cojones como las esferas de Branderburgo.



¿Por qué va por mí?


----------



## El Veraz (25 Dic 2022)

Y mientras aqui os haceis pajas, en Rusonazia ya se estan dando cuenta de como esta la realidad


----------



## xenofonte (25 Dic 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¿ Quién es esa bruja ? ¡ Qué mal aspecto tiene ! Se parece a la bruja de Blancanieves.



Rosa Luisa DeLauro, representante demócrata por Connecticut desde hace más de 30 años y que casualmente tiene como principal contribuyente de sus campañas a ....








UNICEF?

pues no










.....











*Lockheed Martin*



¿a que con la sorpresa os habéis caído de la silla?


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Está claro que hoy por hoy el invierno en la Península Ibérica no es problema , mas bien lo contrario. el problema son los cada vez más secos y calurosos veranos.
> Se estan pulverizando los registros medios de temperatura anuales
> 
> _ En concreto, el estudio concluye que la temperatura media de 2020 en España fue de 14,8C, que supera en 1C a la temperatura media del periodo de referencia 1981-2010.
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que la temperatura de la Tierra no ha hecho más que bajar desde que el primer Homo caminó sobre ella, a lo mejor nos viene bien un poco de calentamiento global. Más que nada porque los seres humanos mueren de frío, no de calor.


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Por qué va por mí?



I'm sorry. Pensaba que habías corroborado lo que decía Ignorante sobre la canción de la Pussy pero veo que le habías contestado sobre otro mensaje.


----------



## vladimirovich (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Rosa de lauro. Debe tener más rabo que el diablo.
> ⁸



Es italo-americana, el marido es judío y los vástagos ya están en la misma tribu que Zerdensky.


----------



## arriondas (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> I'm sorry. Pensaba que habías corroborado lo que decía Ignorante sobre la canción de la Pussy pero veo que le habías contestado sobre otro mensaje.



En mi opinión, Pussy Riot hace tiempo que consiguieron lo que querían. En buena medida gracias al gobierno ruso.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que la temperatura de la Tierra no ha hecho más que bajar desde que el primer Homo caminó sobre ella, a lo mejor nos viene bien un poco de calentamiento global. Más que nada porque los seres humanos mueren de frío, no de calor.????!!!!



*Tan craso error como lo de apoyar a Urania*  









La OMS cifra en 4.000 el número de personas que han muerto por calor este 2022 en España


La cifra asciende a 15.000 en toda Europa




www.65ymas.com





*La OMS cifra en 4.000 el número de personas que han muerto por calor este 2022 en España *

Claro que los españoles ¿son seres humanos también?


----------



## crocodile (25 Dic 2022)

⚡169 personas se han convertido en víctimas de las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde el comienzo de la SVO en la LPR, incluidos 21 niños - la oficina de representación de la república en la JCCC


Ivan Rogov.


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Tan craso error como lo de apoyar a Urania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que mejorar el nivel. Me da pereza explicar porque tu respuesta es nivel periodista deportivo. Nociones clave: España lugar pequeño para este tipo de análisis, en el Sahara aún tendrás más muertos por el calor, si posteas las muertes por frío y por calor en un área representativa, como toda Europa, te llevarás una sorpresa.


----------



## crocodile (25 Dic 2022)

Satánicos preparando atentados muy graves en Rusia.

Porque los rusos no hacen igual en Satán?

Jack Murphy: La CIA y las agencias de inteligencia europeas están involucradas en un sabotaje en Rusia.

Recientemente, los editores y yo nos encontramos con un artículo de Jack Murphy, un ex guardabosques y ahora periodista de investigación. En este artículo, el autor afirma que la CIA utiliza una amplia red de espionaje en el territorio de la Federación Rusa para realizar sabotajes y ataques en la retaguardia del país.

Sin embargo, Jack en el artículo no tiene una sola prueba de las tesis que cita, excepto las referencias "a fuentes cercanas a la situación".

Las tesis en sí son las siguientes:

✝ La CIA ha desarrollado una amplia red de agentes y se ha preparado para el sabotaje desde 2016, creando un gran número de células "dormidas" en el territorio de la Federación Rusa y colocando explosivos por adelantado en algunos lugares;

✝ Como cualquier ataque terrorista y de sabotaje, estas "operaciones de la CIA" tienen como objetivo desmoralizar y desorientar a los líderes de la Federación Rusa, mientras causan un daño mínimo a la población civil;

✝ Jack dice que los principales objetivos de sabotaje y ataques terroristas son la infraestructura civil y militar (escribimos sobre esto aquí).

En resumen, incluso si las tesis sin fundamento del autor todavía no contradicen lo que está sucediendo en nuestra retaguardia, porque la cantidad de explosiones de tuberías, incendios, ataques con drones y ataques terroristas este año es realmente mucho mayor en comparación con lo que sucedió en tiempos de paz. . También es obvio para cualquiera que siga la guerra que la Federación Rusa está llena de agentes de inteligencia occidentales de la "oposición liberal" a los oficiales de inteligencia profesionales.

¿Pero está involucrada la CIA? Desde nuestro punto de vista, solo como curadores, pero no como performers.

En este contexto, surgen nuevamente interrogantes sobre la necesidad de trabajar tras las líneas enemigas, no solo en Europa, sino en los propios Estados Unidos. Y el informe Rand sobre posibles ataques a instalaciones de la OTAN ya no parece un intento exclusivo de recortar presupuestos.


----------



## Lego. (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué cojones tienen estas tías.
> 
> *El colectivo dijo "Mamá, aquí no hay nazis, no mires la televisión*", una referencia a las palabras de un soldado recluta ruso capturado, critica a los 'títeres sedientos de sangre' y a los 'criminales de guerra' del líder ruso.


----------



## kelden (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando alguien se juega el pescuezo por decir sus verdades no hay propaganda que valga. Estas tías lo van a tener muy muy jodido, van a estar en el punto de mira para siempre. No se puede ir diciendo las verdades del barquero ante Putin sin que caigas pronto o tarde. Lo mismo va por @arriondas.
> 
> Por cierto, en Rusia van a sacar una ley para que no se pueda entrar en las redes sociales de forma anónima. Puedo buscar el enlace. Ya os querría yo ver opinando en Rusia con vuestro verdadero nombre. Estas tías tienen un par de cojones como las esferas de Branderburgo.



Coño ... pues como Valtonyc, no?


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *ODA A LA DESINFORMACION*​
> *No toda la propaganda antirusa es accidental...*
> 
> _*Marie Mendras*_ no es una desinformada. Esta muy informada. Extraigo del artículo de La Vanguardia las cosas más jugosas que "sabe" esta chica:
> ...



¿Lo de leer la vanguardia es una penitencia por haber pecado o algo? 

Por si se lo quieres mandar, a lo mejor hasta lo publican:


----------



## delhierro (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando alguien se juega el pescuezo por decir sus verdades no hay propaganda que valga. Estas tías lo van a tener muy muy jodido, van a estar en el punto de mira para siempre. No se puede ir diciendo las verdades del barquero ante Putin sin que caigas pronto o tarde. Lo mismo va por @arriondas.
> 
> Por cierto, en Rusia van a sacar una ley para que no se pueda entrar en las redes sociales de forma anónima. Puedo buscar el enlace. Ya os querría yo ver opinando en Rusia con vuestro verdadero nombre. Estas tías tienen un par de cojones como las esferas de Branderburgo.



¿ y aquí si ? 

No creo que seas tan tonto, por lo tanto doy por bueno que tu partidismo habla por tí.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (25 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Coño ... pues como Valtonyc, no?



Hombre, como vas a comparar.

De la mano de Pussy Riot están las "feministas" fascistas de FEMEN, cuya integrante, Yevgeniya Kraizman (como observarán en la tercera foto) participo de la Masacre de Odesa, donde se prendió fuego el edificio del Sindicatos de Odesa, muriendo calcinados los sindicalistas adentro.


----------



## wireless1980 (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *ODA A LA DESINFORMACION*​*
> No toda la propaganda antirusa es accidental...*
> 
> _*Marie Mendras*_ no es una desinformada. Esta muy informada. Extraigo del artículo de La Vanguardia las cosas más jugosas que "sabe" esta chica:
> ...



Jojojo. Los cobrarublos haciendo el ridículo a todas horas. 
Sobretodo inventando prohibiciones, “prohibido el ruso” dice el parguelas.


----------



## alfonbass (25 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1304117






Uy.....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1304143
> 
> 
> Uy.....



¡Qué dices! son refuerzos para Bakmut.


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

Un detalle interesante. Los envíos de semiconductores a Rusia se multiplicaron por más de 1,5 en comparación con 2021, a pesar de las diversas sanciones directas y secundarias. Los sistemas de importación paralela funcionan.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (25 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un detalle interesante. Los envíos de semiconductores a Rusia se multiplicaron por más de 1,5 en comparación con 2021, a pesar de las diversas sanciones directas y secundarias. Los sistemas de importación paralela funcionan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los negocios son como la vida, siempre se abren camino. De una forma o de otra.


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

Kramatorsk experimenta nuevas incursiones en la zona industrial. Kramatorsk ha sido atacada sistemáticamente durante la última semana, a medida que agota las reservas del enemigo, que se oculta en la zona industrial.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

Información interesante sobre las técnicas de desinformación del enemigo durante los ataques con misiles contra infraestructuras enemigas.

Hace un par de días planteé el tema de la utilidad de estudiar la experiencia de los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos en la protección de instalaciones de infraestructuras críticas.

Y gracias a mis suscriptores, que me han proporcionado información valiosa: resulta que el ataque de la TPP de Burshtyn, en la región de Ivano-Frankivsk, a finales de octubre, fue una lechera.

Me enviaron una foto, que muestra desde un ángulo diferente, la planta, y allí en un montón de neumáticos. Lamentablemente, se puede identificar a la persona a partir de esa foto, por lo que no es posible publicarla de ninguna manera. Pero revela la forma en que intentan engañarnos.

La forma es simple y bastante eficaz - relativamente cerca de transformadores y talleres, preparar una montaña de neumáticos y si su defensa antiaérea tenía suerte de derribar nuestro misil, que iba camino de este objeto, los militares ucranianos prendían fuego a los neumáticos y simulaban un impacto exitoso.

Y el nivel de secretismo sobre estas actividades es del más alto nivel. El cálculo es que nuestro pueblo no se enterará del derribo de un misil determinado y considerará que el objeto ha sido destruido.

Ingeniero ruso.

PS. En realidad, esa es la razón por la que después de los siguientes ataques, la Fuerza Aérea tarda algún tiempo en determinar los resultados de los ataques y actualizar el conjunto de objetivos, en circunstancias en las que el enemigo intenta dificultar la recopilación de información objetiva sobre los resultados de las llegadas. Tanto las fuentes de las agencias como la información técnica de inteligencia son importantes a este respecto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

El objetivo de Rusia es unir al pueblo ruso.

Rusia está actuando en la dirección correcta en el conflicto con Ucrania, protegiendo sus intereses nacionales, nuestros ciudadanos
Rusia no podría comportarse tan cínicamente como Occidente en la situación de Ucrania, tenemos una filosofía diferente, una actitud diferente ante la vida y ante las personas (c) Putin









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

Las explosiones en Kiev durante la mañana eran los sonidos de los ejercicios para repeler a las "tropas aerotransportadas" en Kiev - practicando contrarrestar una posible repetición del escenario del desembarco de Gostomel, que logró una completa sorpresa operativa y táctica y causó muchos problemas a las AFU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

La opinión pública alemana, en contra del suministro de tanques nacionales a Ucrania

La agencia de noticias alemana DPA ha hecho públicos los datos de una encuesta social sobre las entregas de carros de combate Leopard 2 a Ucrania. El 45% de los ciudadanos alemanes está en contra del envío de tanques nacionales a Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, sólo el 33% de la población alemana no está en contra de apoyar económicamente a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso traslada fuerzas a Berdyansk y Melitopol, según oficiales ucranianos

"Una gran cantidad de material militar ha llegado desde el lado ruso y se ha desplazado a través de Mangush en dirección a Berdyansk/Melitopol", declaró un asesor del virtual gauleiter de Mariupol de Kiev, Petro Andriushchenko.
"Melitopol es un punto clave para que Rusia conserve un corredor terrestre hacia Crimea, que, según declaraciones de funcionarios rusos, es uno de los objetivos estratégicos clave de Moscú", informaron medios ucranianos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Elimina (25 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> pues el gobierno actual solo tiene que pasarle un poco mas la lengua por las partes pudendas a europa y a la otan. quiza asi sean menos beligerantes esta vez



Yo creo que sólo tienen que rendirse incondicionalmente. Igual que hizo la Unión Europea.


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza cerca de Donetsk y destruye al enemigo cerca de Liman, Kupiansk y Ugledar - noticia principal del informe del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, nuestras tropas destruyeron más de 80 combatientes y mercenarios ucranianos, 2 tanques, 5 vehículos blindados de combate y 4 vehículos durante la ofensiva.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyan, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas eliminaron bastiones enemigos en las zonas de Kyslovka, Tabayevka y Berestovoye, en la región de Kharkiv, lo que provocó la destrucción de más de 30 soldados ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, la artillería y los sistemas pesados de lanzallamas derrotaron a dos grupos tácticos de compañías de las AFU cerca del asentamiento Terny de la DNR. Además, las tropas rusas eliminaron dos grupos de reconocimiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que operaban en dirección a Chervonaya Dibrova, en la RNL.
❗ Las pérdidas enemigas en esta dirección durante el día ascendieron a 60 soldados ucranianos muertos y heridos, 4 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, la artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas eliminó dos grupos tácticos de compañías de las brigadas 72 Mecanizada y 68 de Infantería-UE de las AFU, que intentaron contraatacar las posiciones de las fuerzas rusas en la dirección de los asentamientos de Pavlovka y Vladimirovka DNR.
❗ Las bajas del enemigo en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 50 combatientes durante el día. Un tanque y tres vehículos blindados de combate fueron destruidos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24158









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Elimina (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Por cierto, en Rusia van a sacar una ley para que no se pueda entrar en las redes sociales de forma anónima. Puedo buscar el enlace. Ya os querría yo ver opinando en Rusia con vuestro verdadero nombre. Estas tías tienen un par de cojones como las esferas de Branderburgo.



Entonces van copiando el método europeo. Van mejorando entonces, ¿no?


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

El objetivo de la Federación Rusa es unir al pueblo ruso: declaraciones de Vladímir Putin en un nuevo discurso:

▪ La política de los adversarios de Rusia se basa en el principio de "divide y vencerás", siempre lo han intentado y lo siguen intentando;
▪ El propósito de la Federación Rusa es unir al pueblo ruso; Moscú siempre ha tratado de resolver todas las disputas pacíficamente mediante negociaciones;
▪ Rusia está actuando en la dirección correcta en el conflicto con Ucrania, protegiendo sus intereses nacionales y a nuestros ciudadanos;
▪ A diferencia de sus oponentes, Rusia no se niega a negociar sobre la situación en torno a Ucrania y está dispuesta a negociar con todas las partes;
▪ Rusia podrá destruir los sistemas de defensa antiaérea Patriot si EEUU los suministra a Ucrania;
▪ Rusia no podría ser tan cínica sobre Ucrania como Occidente, tenemos una filosofía diferente;
▪ el Presidente no condena a quienes no han demostrado ser verdaderos patriotas. Se ha asegurado de que el 99,9% de los rusos estén dispuestos a dejarlo todo por el bien de la patria.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

*“Putin ha interpretado mal a Occidente y si no se despierta pronto, el Armagedón está sobre nosotros”*

*Mike Whitney entrevista a Paul Craig Roberts*

[N del T.: Gracias por adelantado a algunos foreros... creo que llevan algún tiempo insistiendo en las cosas que dice Paul Craig]

*Pregunta 1*-Usted cree que Putin debería haber actuado con más contundencia desde el principio para poner fin a la guerra rápidamente. ¿Es esa su opinión sobre la guerra? Y, si lo es, ¿cuál cree que es la desventaja de permitir que el conflicto se prolongue sin un final a la vista?

Paul Craig Roberts-Sí, ha expuesto correctamente mi posición. Pero como mi posición puede parecer "antiamericana" para los muchos adoctrinados y con el cerebro lavado, los que ven la CNN, escuchan la NPR y leen el New York Times, voy a proporcionar algunos de mis antecedentes antes de continuar con mi respuesta.


Participé en la Guerra Fría del siglo XX de muchas maneras: Como editor del Wall Street Journal; como designado para una cátedra dotada en el Centro de Estudios Estratégicos e Internacionales, parte de la Universidad de Georgetown en el momento de mi nombramiento, donde mis colegas eran Henry Kissinger, Consejero de Seguridad Nacional y Secretario de Estado; Zbigniew Brzezinski, Consejero de Seguridad Nacional, y James Schlesinger, Secretario de Defensa y director de la CIA que fue uno de mis profesores en la escuela de posgrado de la Universidad de Virginia; como miembro del Comité de la Guerra Fría sobre el Peligro Actual; y como miembro de un comité presidencial secreto con poder para investigar la oposición de la CIA al plan del Presidente Reagan para poner fin a la Guerra Fría.

Con una historia como la mía, me sorprendió cuando adopté una posición objetiva sobre la desautorización por parte del presidente ruso Putin de la hegemonía de Estados Unidos, y me encontré con que me tachaban de "incauto/agente ruso" en un sitio web, "PropOrNot", que puede haber sido financiado por el Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos, la Fundación Nacional para la Democracia, o la propia CIA, que aún alberga viejos resentimientos contra mí por haber ayudado al presidente Reagan a poner fin a la Guerra Fría, lo que tenía el potencial de reducir el presupuesto y el poder de la CIA. Todavía me pregunto qué podría hacerme la CIA, a pesar de que la agencia me invitó a dirigirme a ella, cosa que hice, y explicarles por qué se equivocaron en su razonamiento.

Diré también que en mis artículos defiendo la verdad, no a Putin, aunque Putin es, en mi calculada opinión, el jugador más honesto, y quizá el más ingenuo, en el actual juego que podría acabar en un Armagedón nuclear. Mi propósito es evitar el Armagedón nuclear, no tomar partido. Recuerdo bien el odio del presidente Reagan hacia "esas armas nucleares espantosas" y su directiva de que el propósito no era ganar la Guerra Fría, sino ponerle fin.

Ahora a la pregunta de Mike, que va al grano. Quizá para entender a Putin tengamos que recordar la vida, o cómo la presentaba Occidente a la Unión Soviética y las emisiones estadounidenses a la Unión Soviética sobre la libertad de la vida en Occidente, donde las calles estaban pavimentadas con oro y los mercados de alimentos tenían todas las exquisiteces imaginables. Posiblemente esto creó en la mente de muchos soviéticos, no de todos, que la vida en el mundo occidental era paradisíaca comparada con el infierno en el que vivían los rusos. Todavía recuerdo que en 1961, estando en un autobús en Uzbekistán, apareció en la calle un camión de reparto de carne. Todo el tráfico seguía al camión hasta la tienda de reparto, donde ya había una cola de varias manzanas. Cuando se compara esta vida con una visita a un supermercado estadounidense, la superioridad occidental salta a la vista. Las ansias rusas por Occidente han limitado sin duda a Putin, pero el propio Putin se ha visto afectado por las diferencias de vida entre los EE.UU. de entonces y la Unión Soviética.

Putin es un buen líder, una persona humana, quizá demasiado humana para el mal al que se enfrenta. Una forma de ver mi postura de que Putin hace demasiado poco en lugar de hacer demasiado es recordar la época de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando se acusó al primer ministro británico Chamberlin de alentar a Hitler aceptando provocación tras provocación. Mi opinión sobre esta historia es que es falsa, pero sigue siendo ampliamente creída. Putin acepta provocaciones a pesar de haber declarado líneas rojas que no hace cumplir. En consecuencia, sus líneas rojas no son creídas. He aquí un informe:

RT informó el 10 de diciembre que _"Estados Unidos ha dado discretamente luz verde a Ucrania para lanzar ataques de largo alcance contra objetivos dentro del territorio ruso, informó el Times el viernes, citando fuentes. Al parecer, el Pentágono ha cambiado su postura al respecto, ya que le preocupa menos que tales ataques puedan escalar el conflicto."_

En otras palabras, con su inacción Putin ha convencido a Washington y a sus Estados títeres europeos de que no quiere decir lo que dice y de que aceptará sin cesar provocaciones cada vez peores, que han ido desde las sanciones a la ayuda financiera occidental a Ucrania, el suministro de armas, la formación y la información sobre objetivos, el suministro de misiles capaces de atacar la Rusia interior, el ataque al puente de Crimea, la destrucción de los gasoductos Nord Stream, la tortura de prisioneros de guerra rusos, los ataques a las partes rusas de Ucrania reincorporadas a la Federación Rusa y los ataques a la Rusia interior.

En algún momento habrá una provocación que sea demasiado. Será entonces cuando llegue el follón.

El objetivo de Putin ha sido evitar la guerra. Así, su objetivo militar limitado en Ucrania para echar a las fuerzas ucranianas de Donbass significó una operación limitada que dejó intacta la infraestructura de guerra ucraniana, capaz de recibir y desplegar armas avanzadas de Occidente, y de forzar las retiradas rusas a líneas más defendibles con las muy limitadas fuerzas que Putin comprometió en el conflicto. Las ofensivas ucranianas convencieron a Occidente de que Rusia podía ser derrotada, convirtiendo así la guerra en una forma primordial de socavar a Rusia como obstáculo a la hegemonía de Washington. La prensa británica proclamó que el ejército ucraniano estaría en Crimea para Navidad.

Lo que Putin necesitaba era una victoria rápida que dejara completamente claro que Rusia tenía líneas rojas ejecutables que Ucrania había violado. Una demostración de fuerza militar rusa habría puesto fin a todas las provocaciones. El decadente Occidente habría aprendido que debe dejar en paz al oso. En lugar de eso, el Kremlin, malinterpretando a Occidente, malgastó ocho años en el Acuerdo de Minsk, del que la ex canciller alemana Merket dijo que era un engaño para evitar que Rusia actuara cuando Rusia podría haberlo conseguido fácilmente. Putin está ahora de acuerdo conmigo en que fue su error no haber intervenido en Donbass antes de que Estados Unidos creara un ejército ucraniano.

Mi última palabra a la pregunta de Mike es que Putin ha malinterpretado a Occidente. Sigue pensando que Occidente tiene en su "liderazgo" a personas razonables, que sin duda interpretan el papel en beneficio de Putin, con las que puede negociar. Putin debería ir a leer la Doctrina Wolfowitz. Si Putin no despierta pronto, el Armagedón está sobre nosotros, a menos que Rusia se rinda.


*Pregunta 2*-Estoy de acuerdo con gran parte de lo que dice aquí, en particular con esto: "La inacción de Putin ha convencido a Washington... de que no habla en serio y aceptará sin cesar provocaciones cada vez peores".

Tienes razón, esto es un problema. Pero no estoy seguro de lo que Putin puede hacer al respecto. Tomemos, por ejemplo, los ataques con drones a aeródromos en territorio ruso. ¿Debería Putin haber respondido bombardeando líneas de suministro en Polonia? Parece una respuesta justa, pero también entraña el riesgo de que la OTAN tome represalias y desencadene una guerra más amplia, lo que sin duda no beneficia a Rusia.

Ahora bien, quizás Putin no se habría enfrentado a estos puntos álgidos si hubiera desplegado 500.000 soldados de combate para comenzar y arrasado varias ciudades en su camino hacia Kiev, pero hay que tener en cuenta que la opinión pública rusa sobre la guerra era variada al principio, y sólo aumentó su apoyo a medida que se hizo evidente que Washington estaba decidido a derrotar a Rusia, derrocar a su gobierno y debilitarla hasta el punto de que no pudiera proyectar su poder más allá de sus fronteras. La gran mayoría del pueblo ruso comprende ahora lo que pretende Estados Unidos, lo que explica por qué los índices de aprobación pública de Putin se sitúan actualmente en el 79,4%, mientras que el apoyo a la guerra es casi universal. En mi opinión, Putin necesita este nivel de apoyo para mantener el esfuerzo bélico, por lo que el aplazamiento de la movilización de tropas adicionales le ha beneficiado.

Y lo que es más importante, Putin debe ser percibido como el actor racional en este conflicto. Esto es absolutamente esencial. Debe ser visto como un actor prudente y razonable que actúa con moderación y dentro de los límites del derecho internacional. Sólo así podrá ganarse el apoyo continuado de China, India, etc. No debemos olvidar que el esfuerzo por construir un orden mundial multipolar requiere la formación de coaliciones, que se ven socavadas por un comportamiento impulsivo y violento. En resumen, creo que el enfoque de Putin de "ir despacio" (según tus palabras) es en realidad el curso de acción correcto. Creo que si hubiera arrasado Ucrania como Sherman en su camino hacia el mar, habría perdido aliados fundamentales que le ayudarán a establecer las instituciones y la infraestructura económica que necesita para crear un nuevo orden.

Así que mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿Cómo sería una victoria rusa? ¿Se trata sólo de expulsar al ejército ucraniano del Donbás o deberían las fuerzas rusas despejar toda la región al este del río Dniéper? ¿Y qué pasa con el oeste de Ucrania? ¿Y si la región occidental queda reducida a escombros pero Estados Unidos y la OTAN siguen utilizándola como plataforma de lanzamiento para su guerra contra Rusia?

Puedo imaginar muchos escenarios en los que los combates continúen durante años, pero casi ninguno que termine en un acuerdo diplomático o en un armisticio. ¿Qué opinas?

Paul Craig Roberts-Creo, Mike, que has identificado el razonamiento que explica el enfoque de Putin sobre el conflicto en Ucrania. Pero creo que Putin está perdiendo confianza en su enfoque. La cautela a la hora de acercarse a la guerra es imperativa. Pero cuando la guerra comienza debe ganarse rápidamente, sobre todo si el enemigo tiene perspectivas de conseguir aliados y su apoyo. La cautela de Putin retrasó el rescate ruso de Donbass durante ocho años, durante los cuales Washington creó y equipó un ejército ucraniano que convirtió lo que habría sido un rescate fácil en 2014, como Crimea, en la guerra actual de casi un año de duración. La cautela de Putin a la hora de librar la guerra ha dado a Washington y a los medios de comunicación occidentales tiempo de sobra para crear y controlar la narrativa, desfavorable para Putin, y para ampliar la guerra con la participación directa de Estados Unidos y la OTAN, admitida ahora por el ministro de Exteriores Lavrov. La guerra se ha ampliado a ataques directos contra la propia Rusia.

Estos ataques a Rusia podrían alinear a los liberales rusos prooccidentales con Putin, pero la capacidad de un corrupto Estado títere de Estados Unidos del tercer mundo para atacar a Rusia es un anatema para los patriotas rusos. Los rusos que lucharán ven en la capacidad de Ucrania para atacar a la Madre Rusia el fracaso del gobierno de Putin.

En cuanto a China e India, los dos países con mayor población, han sido testigos del uso indiscriminado de la fuerza por parte de Washington sin consecuencias internas o internacionales para Washington. No quieren aliarse con una Rusia debilitada-arrodillada.

También diré que como Washington y la OTAN no se vieron limitados por la opinión pública en sus dos décadas de guerras en Oriente Medio y el norte de África, basadas totalmente en mentiras y agendas secretas, ¿qué razón tiene Putin para temer una falta de apoyo público ruso para rescatar Donbass, anteriormente parte de Rusia, de la persecución neonazi? Si Putin debe temer esto, demuestra su error al tolerar que ONG financiadas por Estados Unidos trabajen en Rusia lavando el cerebro a los rusos.

No, Putin no debería dedicarse al ojo por ojo. No es necesario que envíe misiles a Polonia, Alemania, Reino Unido o Estados Unidos. Todo lo que Putin necesita hacer es cerrar la infraestructura ucraniana para que Ucrania, a pesar de la ayuda occidental, no pueda continuar la guerra. Putin está empezando a hacerlo, pero no de forma total.

El hecho es que Putin nunca necesitó enviar tropas al rescate de Donbass. Todo lo que necesitaba hacer era enviar al títere estadounidense, Zelensky, un ultimátum de una hora y si la rendición no llegaba, cerrar con misiles convencionales de precisión, y ataques aéreos si era necesario, la totalidad de la infraestructura de energía, agua y transporte de Ucrania, y enviar fuerzas especiales a Kiev para ahorcar públicamente a Zelensky y al gobierno títere estadounidense.

El efecto en el degenerado Occidente despierto, que enseña en sus propias universidades y escuelas públicas el odio a sí mismo, habría sido eléctrico. El coste de meterse con Rusia habría quedado claro para todos los imbéciles que hablan de que Ucrania estará en Crimea para Navidad. La OTAN se habría disuelto. Washington habría eliminado todas las sanciones y callado a los estúpidos neoconservadores locos por la guerra. El mundo estaría en paz.

La pregunta que han hecho es, después de todos los errores de Putin, ¿cómo sería una victoria rusa? En primer lugar, no sabemos si va a haber una victoria rusa. La forma cautelosa en que Putin razona y actúa, como usted ha explicado, es probable que niegue a Rusia una victoria. En su lugar, podría haber una zona desmilitarizada negociada y el conflicto se pondría a fuego lento, como el conflicto no resuelto de Corea.

Por otro lado, si Putin está esperando el despliegue completo de los misiles nucleares hipersónicos de Rusia que ningún sistema de defensa puede interceptar y, siguiendo a Washington, pasa al primer uso de armas nucleares, Putin tendrá el poder de poner sobre aviso a Occidente y podrá utilizar el poder de la fuerza militar rusa para poner fin instantáneamente al conflicto.

(continúa en el siguiente post ¿¿burbuja no permite un artículo de 20000 caracteres??)


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

(continúa desde el post anterior)

*Pregunta 3-* Tiene usted muy buenas razones, pero sigo pensando que la lentitud de Putin le ha ayudado a ganarse el apoyo de la opinión pública nacional e internacional. Pero, por supuesto, podría estar equivocado. Estoy en total desacuerdo con su afirmación de que China e India "no quieren aliarse con la débil Rusia". En mi opinión, ambos líderes ven a Putin como un estadista brillante y fiable que quizá sea el mayor defensor del derecho a la soberanía del último siglo. Tanto India como China están demasiado familiarizadas con la diplomacia coercitiva de Washington y estoy seguro de que aprecian los esfuerzos de un líder que se ha convertido en el mayor defensor mundial de la autodeterminación y la independencia. Estoy seguro de que lo último que quieren es convertirse en criados acobardados como los líderes europeos que, al parecer, son incapaces de decidir nada sin el "visto bueno" de Washington. (Nota: Hoy mismo Putin ha dicho que los líderes de la UE se están dejando tratar como un felpudo. Putin: "En la actualidad, el principal socio de la UE, Estados Unidos, está aplicando políticas que conducen directamente a la desindustrialización de Europa. Incluso intentan quejarse de ello a su señor estadounidense. A veces, incluso con resentimiento, preguntan: '¿Por qué nos hacéis esto? Yo quiero preguntar: '¿Qué esperabas? ¿Qué más les pasa a los que permiten que les limpien los pies encima?").

Paul Craig Roberts-Mike, estoy de acuerdo en que Rusia, por las razones que expones, es el socio preferido de China e India. Lo que quiero decir es que China e India quieren ver una Rusia poderosa que les proteja de la interferencia de Washington. A China e India no les tranquiliza lo que a veces parece ser la irresolución y vacilación de Putin. Las reglas con las que juega Putin ya no se respetan en Occidente.

Putin tiene razón al afirmar que todos los gobiernos europeos y los de Canadá, Australia, Japón y Nueva Zelanda son felpudos para Washington. Lo que se le escapa a Putin es que las marionetas de Washington se sienten cómodas en este papel. Por tanto, ¿qué posibilidades tiene de regañarles por su servilismo y prometerles la independencia? Un lector me ha recordado recientemente el experimento de Asch de los años cincuenta, según el cual la gente tiende a conformarse con las narrativas predominantes, y el uso que se hace del análisis de Edward Bernays sobre la propaganda. Y está la información que me dio en los años setenta un alto funcionario del gobierno de que los gobiernos europeos hacen lo que queremos porque "damos a los líderes bolsas de dinero. Nos pertenecen. Nos rinden cuentas".

En otras palabras, nuestras marionetas viven en una zona de confort. Putin lo tendrá difícil para entrar en ella con un comportamiento meramente ejemplar.

*Pregunta 4- *Para mi última pregunta, me gustaría aprovechar su conocimiento más amplio de la economía estadounidense y cómo la debilidad económica podría ser un factor en la decisión de Washington de provocar a Rusia. En los últimos 10 meses, hemos oído a numerosos expertos decir que la expansión de la OTAN a Ucrania crea una "crisis existencial" para Rusia. Me pregunto si podría decirse lo mismo de Estados Unidos. Parece que todo el mundo, desde Jamie Diamond hasta Nouriel Roubini, ha estado prediciendo un cataclismo financiero mayor que el colapso total del sistema en 2008. En su opinión, ¿es ésta la razón por la que los medios de comunicación y prácticamente toda la clase política están presionando tanto a favor de una confrontación con Rusia? ¿Consideran que la guerra es la única forma de que Estados Unidos pueda preservar su exaltada posición en el orden mundial?

Paul Craig Roberts-La idea de que los gobiernos recurren a la guerra para desviar la atención de una economía que falla es popular, pero mi respuesta a su pregunta es que el motivo operativo es la hegemonía de Estados Unidos. La Doctrina Wolfowitz lo dice claramente. La doctrina dice que el principal objetivo de la política exterior estadounidense es impedir el ascenso de cualquier país que pueda servir de freno al unilateralismo estadounidense. En la Conferencia de Seguridad de Múnich de 2007, Putin dejó claro que Rusia no subordinará sus intereses a los de Estados Unidos.

Hay algunos neoconservadores enloquecidos en Washington que creen que se puede ganar una guerra nuclear y que han dado forma a la política de armas nucleares de EE.UU. en un modo de ataque preventivo centrado en reducir la capacidad de represalia del receptor de un primer ataque. Estados Unidos no está buscando una guerra con Rusia, pero podría precipitarse en ella. La política neoconservadora operativa es causar problemas a Rusia que puedan causar problemas internos, distraer al Kremlin de los movimientos de poder de Washington, aislar a Rusia con propaganda, e incluso posiblemente provocar una revolución de color dentro de Rusia o en una antigua provincia rusa, como Bielorrusia, como se hizo en Georgia y Ucrania. La gente ha olvidado la invasión de Osetia del Sur por el ejército georgiano, instigada por Estados Unidos, que Putin envió fuerzas rusas para detener, y ha olvidado los recientes disturbios en Kazajstán, que se calmaron con la llegada de tropas rusas. El plan es seguir atizando al Kremlin. Incluso si Washington no se encuentra en todos los casos con el éxito disfrutado en la Revolución Maidan en Ucrania, los incidentes tienen éxito como distracciones que consumen tiempo y energía del Kremlin, dan lugar a opiniones disidentes dentro del gobierno, y que requieren planes de contingencia militar. Como Washington controla las narrativas, los incidentes también sirven para ennegrecer a Rusia como agresor y retratar a Putin como "el nuevo Hitler". Los éxitos propagandísticos son considerables: exclusión de los atletas rusos de las competiciones, negativa de las orquestas a tocar música de compositores rusos, exclusión de la literatura rusa y negativa general a cooperar con Rusia de cualquier forma. Todo ello tiene un efecto humillante sobre los rusos y puede ser corrosivo para el apoyo público al gobierno. Tiene que ser muy frustrante para los atletas rusos, los patinadores sobre hielo, los artistas y sus seguidores.

Sin embargo, el conflicto en Ucrania puede convertirse en una guerra general intencionada o no. Esta es mi preocupación y es la razón por la que creo que la limitada operación "ir despacio" del Kremlin es un error. Ofrece demasiadas oportunidades para que las provocaciones de Washington vayan demasiado lejos.

Hay un elemento económico. Washington está decidido a evitar que su imperio europeo se vea arrastrado a estrechar sus relaciones con Rusia a partir de la dependencia energética y las relaciones comerciales. De hecho, algunos explican las sanciones económicas como una desindustrialización de Europa en nombre de la hegemonía económica y financiera de Washington. Véase: www.unz.com/mhudson/german-interview/









“Putin Has Misread the West And if He Doesn’t Wake Up Soon, Armageddon Is Upon Us” |







www.paulcraigroberts.org


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

Algunas reflexiones sobre la suficiencia de proyectiles en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas

Respetados canales de Telegram han planteado repetidamente el tema de la inanición en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. En particular, se han citado cifras según las cuales en verano nuestras unidades lanzaban hasta 60.000 proyectiles al día a lo largo de todo el frente, lo que era una de las razones de su rápido consumo.

Además, algunas decisiones de altos mandos militares de almacenar la munición de artillería a distancia de las unidades que operaban en el frente, pero necesariamente en un mismo lugar y al alcance de los UAV y MLRS enemigos, también provocaron la pérdida de una parte importante de las existencias soviéticas.

Ahora hay informes de que las unidades están recibiendo proyectiles de 152 mm de 2022, cuya calidad es cuestionable debido al gran número de rechazos en comparación con los lotes anteriores.

Al mismo tiempo, los artilleros también se quejan de su escasez. Sin embargo, a un artillero, como dicen los propios oficiales de primera línea, le gusta mucho disparar al enemigo. Le entra una especie de prisa. Especialmente es bueno, cuando no munición de alta precisión se permite gastar hasta 300 proyectiles en la derrota de 1 tanque enemigo a larga distancia (ahora vamos a ser corregido y aclarado, pero tratamos de mostrar el sentido de las palabras de los oficiales de primera línea).

Por cierto, si una tripulación es capaz de impactar/destruir un tanque enemigo con menos de 20 proyectiles a larga distancia, la tripulación se considera experimentada y muy precisa.

La solución a esta situación debería ser la producción de proyectiles de alta precisión, vehículos aéreos no tripulados y otras soluciones técnicas. Porque la táctica de convertir el campo de batalla en un paisaje lunar ya no está justificada, como demuestra el avance de la primera línea en los frentes más calientes.

Es necesario diversificar los medios de destrucción y aumentar su precisión y alcance.

Por ejemplo, el enemigo está lanzando 6-7 veces menos munición debido a la diferencia en el número de artilleros. Sin embargo, la precisión y el alcance de los proyectiles modernos de 155 mm de la OTAN son superiores a los de la mayoría de los nuestros.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas disponen de municiones de alta precisión. Pero necesitan producirlos mucho más. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## alfonbass (25 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡Qué dices! son refuerzos para Bakmut.



No, si ya...con la banderita del imperio ruso, verdad?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, si ya...con la banderita del imperio ruso, verdad?



Tranquilo que harán bien su trabajo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2022)

INVIERNO,, ALLEGADO EL INVIERNO:
Windy as forecasted
EUROPA AZULITAAAAAAAAA COMO UN PUTO FRIGO PIÉ.

Y ¿Os acordais de las reservas de gas?Las queman como si no hubiera un mañana.


Enero va a ser la OSTIA.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un detalle interesante. Los envíos de semiconductores a Rusia se multiplicaron por más de 1,5 en comparación con 2021, a pesar de las diversas sanciones directas y secundarias. Los sistemas de importación paralela funcionan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ESA GRAFICA, las importaciones de semiconductores a Rusia era más que nada por los electrodomésticos y el automóvil de marcas europeas que fabrican en Rusia.

LES HAN DADO EL CAMBIAZO, ahora todo fabricación China, toda la industria de semiconductores (especialmente los microcontroladores ) europea *ESTA MUERTA PARA SIEMPRE.*


----------



## Artedi (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando alguien se juega el pescuezo por decir sus verdades no hay propaganda que valga. Estas tías lo van a tener muy muy jodido, van a estar en el punto de mira para siempre. No se puede ir diciendo las verdades del barquero ante Putin sin que caigas pronto o tarde. Lo mismo va por @arriondas.
> 
> Por cierto, en Rusia van a sacar una ley para que no se pueda entrar en las redes sociales de forma anónima. Puedo buscar el enlace. Ya os querría yo ver opinando en Rusia con vuestro verdadero nombre. Estas tías tienen un par de cojones como las esferas de Branderburgo.



Estas tías están a sueldo, de quienes todos sabemos. Parece que no han tenido suficiente aún. No sé a qué esperan para dárselo.


----------



## El_Suave (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando alguien se juega el pescuezo por decir sus verdades no hay propaganda que valga. Estas tías lo van a tener muy muy jodido, van a estar en el punto de mira para siempre. No se puede ir diciendo las verdades del barquero ante Putin sin que caigas pronto o tarde. Lo mismo va por @arriondas.
> 
> Por cierto, en Rusia van a sacar una ley para que no se pueda entrar en las redes sociales de forma anónima. Puedo buscar el enlace. Ya os querría yo ver opinando en Rusia con vuestro verdadero nombre. Estas tías tienen un par de cojones como las esferas de Branderburgo.



De Magdeburgo, las esferas.

De Brandenburgo, las puertas.

Por ellas pasaron estos:








Y luego estos se la devolvieron:


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



¿Y esa señora quien es?

No homo


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Dic 2022)

El especial cómico navideño de Zelensky.



Que alguien le reduzca los gramos, que se le va de las manos


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando alguien se juega el pescuezo por decir sus verdades no hay propaganda que valga. Estas tías lo van a tener muy muy jodido, van a estar en el punto de mira para siempre. No se puede ir diciendo las verdades del barquero ante Putin sin que caigas pronto o tarde. Lo mismo va por @arriondas.
> 
> Por cierto, en Rusia van a sacar una ley para que no se pueda entrar en las redes sociales de forma anónima. Puedo buscar el enlace. Ya os querría yo ver opinando en Rusia con vuestro verdadero nombre. Estas tías tienen un par de cojones como las esferas de Branderburgo.



A mi me puso Rejón en una lista que iba a dar a la Guardia Civil o a no se quién... (poco tiempo después le pasé al ignore).

Las primaveras de colores necesitan mucha propaganda, y eso requiere lavar muchos cerebros y también infiltrar cerebros lavados o no a sueldo.

La UE se permite el lujo de violar la Constitución española y prohibir en mi país los medios de comunicación rusos, pese a que Rusia nunca ha agredido a España ni a ningún otro país europeo. Ahora a la libertad de expresión en TVE la llaman desinformación. Con estas prebendas, puedo entender que Rusia esté tentada de usar medios excepcionales para tracear el origen de community managers a sueldo en su territorio, habida cuenta del golpe de estado de la OTAN en Ucrania en 2014. Esto es sobre todo una guerra de información, y no pinta nada bien.


----------



## Nicors (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> A mi me puso Rejón en una lista que iba a dar a la Guardia Civil o a no se quién... (poco tiempo después le pasé al ignore).
> 
> Las primaveras de colores necesitan mucha propaganda, y eso requiere lavar muchos cerebros y también infiltrar cerebros lavados o no a sueldo.
> 
> La UE se permite el lujo de violar la Constitución española y prohibir en mi país los medios de comunicación rusos, pese a que Rusia nunca ha agredido a España ni a ningún otro país europeo. Ahora a la libertad de expresión en TVE la llaman desinformación. Con estas prebendas, puedo entender que Rusia esté tentada de usar medios excepcionales para tracear el origen de community managers a sueldo en su territorio, habida cuenta del golpe de estado de la OTAN en Ucrania en 2014. Esto es sobre todo una guerra de información, y no pinta nada bien.



Guerra civil, eta lazis


----------



## manodura79 (25 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> INVIERNO,, ALLEGADO EL INVIERNO:
> Windy as forecasted
> EUROPA AZULITAAAAAAAAA COMO UN PUTO FRIGO PIÉ.
> 
> ...



Más nos vale que sea una noticia asusta viejas. Quiero creer que es así.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Un detalle interesante. Los envíos de semiconductores a Rusia se multiplicaron por más de 1,5 en comparación con 2021, a pesar de las diversas sanciones directas y secundarias. Los sistemas de importación paralela funcionan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y nótese que el volumen total va en aumento y ya supera el que había antes de la guerra. Ya sabemos para que se están usando, por tanto.


----------



## vegahermosa (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> A mi me puso Rejón en una lista que iba a dar a la Guardia Civil o a no se quién... (poco tiempo después le pasé al ignore).
> 
> Las primaveras de colores necesitan mucha propaganda, y eso requiere lavar muchos cerebros y también infiltrar cerebros lavados o no a sueldo.
> 
> La UE se permite el lujo de violar la Constitución española y prohibir en mi país los medios de comunicación rusos, pese a que Rusia nunca ha agredido a España ni a ningún otro país europeo. Ahora a la libertad de expresión en TVE la llaman desinformación. Con estas prebendas, puedo entender que Rusia esté tentada de usar medios excepcionales para tracear el origen de community managers a sueldo en su territorio, habida cuenta del golpe de estado de la OTAN en Ucrania en 2014. Esto es sobre todo una guerra de información, y no pinta nada bien.



la union europea tiene mas poder que el gobierno de españa para doblar voluntades


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Más nos vale que sea una noticia asusta viejas. Quiero creer que es así.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



YO NO, es la parte que más me gusta (ver los choques de trenes a toda leche) y lo mejor de todo es que lo sabían con tiempo de sobra.

¿Habeis notado que ya por la tele no aparecen noticias de las reservas de gas?.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> ¿Y esa señora quien es?
> 
> No homo








Guerra en Ucrania XIX


El pedófilo Biden y su hijo pederasta adicto al crack, las pussy riot, el mongólico de Rejón... Solo hay que ver quienes estan a un lado para escoger el contrario sin dudarlo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## manodura79 (25 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> YO NO, es la parte que más me gusta (ver los choques de trenes a toda leche) y lo mejor de todo es que lo sabían con tiempo de sobra.
> 
> ¿Habeis notado que ya por la tele no aparecen noticias de las reservas de gas?.



Ni en la tele ni por aquí aparecen los iluminados de "las reservas están al 90%". 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El_Suave (25 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Más nos vale que sea una noticia asusta viejas. Quiero creer que es así.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Aquí la única duda es cuál de los dos bloques enfrentados adopta antes una economía de guerra, no la necesidad que tendrán de adoptarla ambos.

Ya sabemos que en Occidente esa economía de guerra vendrá de la mano del recambio que ya lleva un tiempo calentando en la banda, llamado Fascismo, siempre ha sido el Fascismo la receta para salvar al capitalismo en crisis.

Y esperemos que en Rusia venga de la mano de algo parecido a una nueva URSS, que recupere la esperanza de la Humanidad en el Socialismo.


----------



## EGO (25 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Ni en la tele ni por aquí aparecen los iluminados de "las reservas están al 90%".
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



jajajaj

El gas ya no es noticia porque hay abundancia.

¿Para que hablar de algo que nos sale por las orejas?

Barcos llegando sin parar a Europa y paises europeos fabricando regasificadoras con furia porcina.GAME OVER horda mongola.









Alemania estrena su primera planta regasificadora tras el adiós al gas ruso


El Gobierno construirá otras cinco terminales flotantes para importar gas licuado




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## crocodile (25 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El objetivo de la Federación Rusa es unir al pueblo ruso: declaraciones de Vladímir Putin en un nuevo discurso:
> 
> ▪ La política de los adversarios de Rusia se basa en el principio de "divide y vencerás", siempre lo han intentado y lo siguen intentando;
> ▪ El propósito de la Federación Rusa es unir al pueblo ruso; Moscú siempre ha tratado de resolver todas las disputas pacíficamente mediante negociaciones;
> ...



Ese es el problema de Putiniano que aunque vean que van a destruir Rusia siempre quiere pastelear,, ya se vio con los acuerdos de Minsk adonde llegaron negociando, con esta cúpula lo tienen chungo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> jajajaj
> 
> El gas ya no es noticia porque hay abundancia.
> 
> ...



Jajjajajjajajajajajjajajajjajaja.......... sube la calefacción que te está afectando.


----------



## crocodile (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> *“Putin ha interpretado mal a Occidente y si no se despierta pronto, el Armagedón está sobre nosotros”*
> 
> *Mike Whitney entrevista a Paul Craig Roberts*
> 
> ...



Suscribo lo dicho por el anglo, Putiniano es blando, lento de reacciones, va improvisando y todavía no comprende que esto es una guerra de supervivencia aunque a ostias esta despertando aún esta a medio camino de lo que deberia hacer y eso lo ve hasta un anglo ex servicio secreto, si es que es evidente joder


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Hay que mejorar el nivel. Me da pereza explicar porque tu respuesta es nivel periodista deportivo. Nociones clave: España lugar pequeño para este tipo de análisis, en el Sahara aún tendrás más muertos por el calor, si posteas las muertes por frío y por calor en un área representativa, como toda Europa, te llevarás una sorpresa.



¿vive usted fuera de la Pinínsula, porque yo no y mi preocupación prioritaria em la Iberia seca en la creciente combinación de calor y sequedad. Pero bueno por aquello del nivel, sorpréndame con datos de los *millones de muertos por frio en Europa?!*  , ya no en Asia .
Hay que subir el nivel compañero, soy todo oídos.

P.D.: Cuando hay nivel de verdad no se amenaza con poneer datos sino que se ponen directamente como ya hice yo sin guardarme carta ninguna en el brazo, seamos diáfanos.


----------



## NS 4 (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Tan craso error como lo de apoyar a Urania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mismo que suicidios...Y NO INVESTIGAN UNA PUTA MIERDAAAA!!!
ESO SI, 60 U 80 MUJERES SON UNA BARBARIDAD EN 47 MILLONES!!!
Miles de millones hasta que a ningun bastardo desvalorizado que siempre ha votado a los rojos, le de por acuchillar a la imbecil folla malotes o morenos, que le atormenta....


----------



## dabuti (25 Dic 2022)

*Fuerzas rusas destruyen obuses estadounidenses y polacas, y eliminan a 200 militares ucranianos y mercenarios extranjeros*





25/12/2022



> *Tres sistemas de artillería M777 de fabricación estadounidense, una instalación de artillería autopropulsada polaca CRAB, y cuatro lanzacohetes Uragan y Grad ucranianos fueron destruidos por las fuerzas rusas durante las últimas 24 horas.*



*Moscú, 25 dic* Al menos 90 militares ucranianos fueron neutralizados en operaciones ofensivas de las fuerzas rusas en los frentes de Kupiansk y Krasno-Limansky, donde siete blindados de combate, tres camionetas y tres vehículos fueron destruidos.
De acuerdo con el informe diario del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, durante la realización de operaciones ofensivas por parte de las tropas rusas, más de 80 militares y mercenarios ucranianos fueron neutralizados y dos tanques, cinco blindados y cuatro vehículos bélicos fueron destruidos en el frente de Donetsk.
En la dirección sur de Donetsk, dos grupos tácticos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron contraatacar las posiciones de las tropas rusas, pero fueron derrotados por el fuego de artillería, y las pérdidas irreparables del enemigo en esta área ascendieron a más de 50 militares, un tanque y tres vehículos blindados.
Por otro lado, 58 unidades de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en posiciones de tiro fueron destruidos mientras 86 sitios de personal y equipo militar fueron alcanzados por las fuerzas de misiles y artillería.
En la ciudad de Artemovsk de la República Popular de Donetsk, se alcanzó el punto de despliegue temporal de una unidad de mercenarios extranjeros.
Asimismo, Tres sistemas de artillería M777 de fabricación estadounidense, una instalación de artillería autopropulsada polaca CRAB, y cuatro lanzacohetes Uragan y Grad ucranianos fueron destruidos por las fuerzas rusas durante las últimas 24 horas.
Durante el último día, los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron cinco drones ucranianos e interceptaron seis misiles HIMARS y un cohete Uragan.


----------



## dabuti (25 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Donde pone que sea en Europa?
> ¿Qué tiene de BROOOOTALLLLL concretamente? ¿No estamos ya en las navidades del 2022?



Es es Uganda, Nueva Delhi o Guatemala, no te jode.


----------



## EGO (25 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Jajjajajjajajajajajjajajajjajaja.......... sube la calefacción que te está afectando.



Como andas de escocidito.

Toda Europa celebrando la navidad con la mesa llena de comida y sin tener que poner calefaccion.

Ale,ve a ver por vez 7574 el infantil anuncio ruso de los europeos comiendose el hamster mientras por las ventanas rotas entra la nieve.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Jajjajajjajajajajajjajajajjajaja.......... sube la calefacción que te está afectando.



Madrid hoy 16 grados y solecito, 25 de diciembre.

Estoy helado


----------



## Epicii (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿vive usted fuera de la Pinínsula, porque yo no y mi preocupación prioritaria em la Iberia seca en la creciente combinación de calor y sequedad. Pero bueno por aquello del nivel, sorpréndame con datos de los *millones de muertos por frio en Europa?!*  , ya no en Asia .
> Hay que subir el nivel compañero, soy todo oídos.
> 
> P.D.: Cuando hay nivel de verdad no se amenaza con poneer datos sino que se ponen directamente como ya hice yo sin guardarme carta ninguna en el brazo, seamos diáfanos.



No solo en la peninsula Iberica, aqui en Argentina 2022 cierra con la peor sequia de los ultimos 50 años
dicen que es por el fenómeno de la niña, y eso cambiara en un tiempo


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

AFU: El ejército ruso se prepara para lanzar otra ofensiva además de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka. Estamos hablando de la dirección de Limansk.

El portavoz de la agrupación oriental de las tropas de las AFU, edulcorado con propaganda cargada de patetismo, admitió directamente que las tropas de Kiev lo están pasando muy mal en esta sección del frente.
"Los militares ucranianos, bajo un constante bombardeo de fuego, mostrando heroísmo en masa, no permiten que el enemigo rompa nuestras defensas..." - animó S. Cherevaty.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (25 Dic 2022)

Falsificaciones, desinformación y silenciamiento de temas delicados: lo que recordaron agentes extranjeros y organizaciones indeseables en Rusia la semana pasada.

▪ El mediático Project desenmascaró a otro agente extranjero, Meduza, con un detallado artículo en el que desmontaba la mala calidad del trabajo de sus competidores.

La principal afirmación del proyecto es que el 90% de las predicciones de Meduza, basadas en información privilegiada de sus "fuentes en el Kremlin", no se cumplen, mientras que el 10% restante procede de otros canales de telegram. Al mismo tiempo, se ha sabido que Meduza ha acumulado deudas por valor de casi 600.000 euros y no es rentable.

▪ La organización extremista FBK ha anunciado el regreso del "cuartel general de Navalny". Se anima a los posibles activistas a registrarse en una plataforma especial a través de la cual se les enviarán tareas de protesta. Se prometen puntos por completar cada una de ellas.

▪ La Fiscalía General de Rusia ha declarado organización indeseable al Comité Antiguerra de Suecia.

El líder de la organización, Pavel Chuprunov, vive en Estocolmo. Anteriormente se había dirigido al Parlamento sueco para pedir a la OTAN y a los Estados de la UE que apoyaran a la oposición rusa en el exilio.

▪ La Fundación Mott de Rusia ha concedido una subvención de siete millones de rublos a metodologías para crear falsificaciones sobre el curso de la SMO. La ganadora de la subvención fue la conocida Red Mundial de Periodistas de Investigación (GIJN).

Con los fondos de la subvención, el GIJN ampliará su conjunto de herramientas para incluir guías temáticas y prácticas sobre la guerra de información contra Rusia.

▪ Los miembros de Pussy Riot Pyotr Verzilov y Veronika Nikulshina fueron detenidos en Qatar cuando se disponían a correr hacia el campo de fútbol durante la final de la Copa del Mundo. Los activistas querían protestar contra la SMO, el encarcelamiento de Alexei Navalny y la opresión de las mujeres en Irán.

Verzilov es también editor del medio de comunicación Mediazona: se le busca en Rusia por un artículo sobre el descrédito de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ El 24 de diciembre, la Fundación Rusia Libre en el Cáucaso Sur, con sede en Estados Unidos, celebró una concentración contra la guerra en Tiflis, mientras que en la capital armenia la organizó la ONG Protest in Yerevan.

Ese mismo día también se celebró una concentración de protesta en Belgrado. Fue iniciada por opositores rusos de la organización "Anti-War Serbia". La asociación "Serbia Progresista" celebró una concentración similar en la ciudad de Novi Sad. La asociación se posiciona como "un territorio sin fascismo ruso" y critica a las actuales autoridades serbias.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## wireless1980 (25 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Es es Uganda, Nueva Delhi o Guatemala, no te jode.



No, no me jode. ¿Donde dice que es en Europa?


----------



## delhierro (25 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Como andas de escocidito.
> 
> Toda Europa celebrando la navidad con la mesa llena de comida y sin tener que poner calefaccion.
> 
> Ale,ve a ver por vez 7574 el infantil anuncio ruso de los europeos comiendose el hamster mientras por las ventanas rotas entra la nieve.



El clima es caprichoso, mientras los yanquis se congelan. 

De todas formas Putin en ningun momento dejo de vender materias primas a occidente, mientras escribimos el gas sigue fluyendo de Rusia a Europa por...................gaseoductos en Ucrania, entre otros.

Tambien lograron hace dos semanas que el petroleo estuviera a 75 y........ hoy 83,973,692%


----------



## alfonbass (25 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tranquilo que harán bien su trabajo.



Gracias por reconocer finalmente dónde están los "nazis"


----------



## alfonbass (25 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Es es Uganda, Nueva Delhi o Guatemala, no te jode.



Con solo salir a la calle y dejar de comer Doritos os daríais cuenta de que eso es mentira (una mentira creada para imbéciles, además), pero bueno, no es plan de pediros tamaño esfuerzo....


----------



## Fauna iberica (25 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> Más nos vale que sea una noticia asusta viejas. Quiero creer que es así.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Cero grados en Madrid le parece frio al ándoba este?.
Vaya sarta de estupideces que sueltan algunos youtubers


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿vive usted fuera de la Pinínsula, porque yo no y mi preocupación prioritaria em la Iberia seca en la* creciente combinación de calor y sequedad. *Pero bueno por aquello del nivel, sorpréndame con datos de los *millones de muertos por frio en Europa?!*  , ya no en Asia .
> Hay que subir el nivel compañero, soy todo oídos.
> 
> P.D.: *Cuando hay nivel de verdad no se amenaza con poneer datos sino que se ponen directamente* como ya hice yo sin guardarme carta ninguna en el brazo, seamos diáfanos.



Tienes razón en parte pero desasnar al personal es aburridísimo. No voy a explicar como interpretar una gráfica con fuertes oscilaciones crecientes alrededor de una media descendente. Es como si me pides que te enseñe la tabla de multiplicar. Si te tomas la molestia, puedes ver las muertes por frío y calor en Europa y comparar.

La creciente sequedad en Iberia de dónde la sacas?. No será por este año.

Edito por caridad humana hacia los que no saben buscar


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Jojojo. Los cobrarublos haciendo el ridículo a todas horas.
> Sobretodo inventando prohibiciones, “prohibido el ruso” dice el parguelas.



En un país donde el ruso es la lengua madre de un "minoritario" 17% de población (creo que Zelensky incluido) y regiones enteras hablan mayoritariamente ruso, no es lógico derogar su status previo de cooficialidad, especialmente en una época de división y guerra civil.

Hasta la "independiente" Human Rights Watch se ha extrañado del acoso al ruso, tratado xenófobamente *peor que el inglés y resto de lenguajes de la UE* en territorio de Ucrania con las nuevas leyes:









New Language Requirement Raises Concerns in Ukraine


A new legal provision on the use of the Ukrainian language, part of a broader state language law, raises concerns about protection for minority languages.




www.hrw.org


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tienes razón en parte pero desasnar al personal es aburridísimo. No voy a explicar como interpretar una gráfica con fuertes oscilaciones crecientes alrededor de una media descendente. Es como si me pides que te enseñe la tabla de multiplicar. Si te tomas la molestia, puedes ver las muertes por frío y calor en Europa y comparar.
> 
> La creciente sequedad en Iberia de dónde la sacas?. No será por este año.
> 
> Edito por caridad humana hacia los que no saben buscar




Cíñase por favor al nivel y por mero rigor aporte lo de las muertes por frio en Uropa o ¿Todavía no las ha encontrado?     

Acaso esas llegarán cuando nos carguemos la corriente del Golfo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Tienes razón en parte pero desasnar al personal es aburridísimo. No voy a explicar como interpretar una gráfica con fuertes oscilaciones crecientes alrededor de una media descendente. Es como si me pides que te enseñe la tabla de multiplicar. Si te tomas la molestia, puedes ver las muertes por frío y calor en Europa y comparar.
> 
> La creciente sequedad en Iberia de dónde la sacas?. No será por este año.
> 
> Edito por caridad humana hacia los que no saben buscar



Todo el mundo sabe que USa es mucho más fria que Europa
Usted habló de Europa. Y pongamos cifras absolutas no porcentejes de no se sabe qué.
No sea usted cicatero regatándonos su NIVEL superior


----------



## rascachapas (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Joder vaya engendro. Una sociedad sana y para nada enferma.


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que USa es mucho más fria que Europa
> Usted habló de Europa. Y pongamos cifras absolutas no porcentejes de no se sabe qué.



No pongo gráficas de Europa porque no encuentro una gráfica comparando muertes por frío y por calor de la región.

¿Qué tienes contra los porcentajes?.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)

Nada de fake


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2022)

*
Un teniente coronel de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ha quejado de la deserción masiva de soldados*

Texto: Olga Ivanova

_*Los soldados ucranianos han comenzado a abandonar sus unidades militares con mayor frecuencia 
y el castigo por deserción en Ucrania debería endurecerse, según ha declarado un teniente coronel
de las FFAA de Ucrania citado por el periódico Strana.*_
U_*na docena de soldados de su unidad que ya se habían ausentado sin permiso habían recibido 
castigos indulgentes, pero la mayoría de ellos volvieron a escapar, dice RIA Novosti.

"Por eso los desertores deben ser apartados y juzgados inmediatamente al primer intento de fuga".

Según otro militar, las FFAA de seguridad ucranianas a menudo fracasan y se derrumban moralmente 
debido a la abrumadora superioridad de la artillería rusa en el frente. Calificó de "bastante esperada"
la exigencia del comandante en jefe de las AFU, Valeriy Zaluzhnyy, de endurecer el castigo.

Anteriormente, el comandante en jefe de las FFAA de Ucrania, Valeriy Zaluzhnyy, pidió al presidente
ucraniano, Zelenskyy, que firmara la ley sobre el endurecimiento de las penas por desobediencia
militar y deserción.

Recordemos que la deserción de los militares ucranianos se ha convertido de repente en un factor 
no sólo militar, sino también político. El parlamento ucraniano aprobó una ley para endurecer penas 
por deserción, pero la ley tuvo de inmediato influyentes opositores. El periódico Vzglyad investigó 
por qué se ha aprobado ahora la ley y cómo está relacionada con la batalla de los oligarcas ucranianos
contra Zelensky.

El ejército ucraniano está sufriendo graves bajas. Casi nadie quiere presentarse voluntario para luchar 
en las zonas donde hay una verdadera picadora de carne. Dijo el ex embajador de la LNR en Rusia 
Rodion Miroshnyk al periódico Vzglyad al comentar el llamamiento del comandante en jefe del ejército 
ucraniano, Valeriy Zaluzhnyy, a Volodymyr Zelensky para que endurezca el castigo a los militares
por desobediencia.

Al conocer las cifras reales de las pérdidas y dada la táctica de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de triturar 
los efectivos del enemigo, los soldados ucranianos empiezan a preocuparse por sus vidas y no quieren
seguir las órdenes, declaró la politóloga Larisa Shesler al periódico Vzglyad.*_

_Vzglyad_
25 December 2022, 16:43


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> la union europea tiene mas poder que el gobierno de españa para doblar voluntades



Las tiene hasta Hassan II (¿o habrá sido Biden?)

Por lo del Sáhara, por si alguien no lo pilla.

Lo que tiene tener un Gobierno "felpudo" listo para ser pisoteado (comentario de Putin del día, tan acertado como siempre...)


----------



## dabuti (25 Dic 2022)

Acabo de descubrir al fondo de mi armario un outfit de camuflaje de hace 25 años con esta leyenda:

Camisola 2-L talla OTAN.

Cagon la puta....


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Cíñase por favor al nivel y por mero rigor aporte lo de las muertes por frio en Uropa o ¿Todavía no las ha encontrado?
> 
> Acaso esas llegarán cuando nos carguemos la corriente del Golfo



Si es que eres capaz de entender esto

_Globally, 5 083 173 deaths (95% empirical CI [eCI] 4 087 967–5 965 520) were associated with non-optimal temperatures per year, accounting for 9·43% (95% eCI 7·58–11·07) of all deaths (8·52% [6·19–10·47] were cold-related and 0·91% [0·56–1·36] were heat-related). _ 

Global, regional, and national burden of mortality associated with non-optimal ambient temperatures from 2000 to 2019: a three-stage modelling study


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

@Roedr, post: 44085012, member: 173155"]
No pongo gráficas de Europa porque no encuentro una gráfica comparando muertes por frío y por calor de la región.

*¿Qué curioso no?. No hace falt más comparativa que poner una cifra frente a los 4000 de los que se habla de este verano sólo para España y 15.000 para europa. Es el ejemplo más elocuente, sin alambicar en porcentajes ni gráficas  *

¿Qué tienes contra los porcentajes?.

*Nada, pero mejor que los porcentajes las cifras, para ser claros. yo he puesto las mías pero usted no encuentra nada en Google. NIVELAZO. Yo diria que su diagnóstico es bocachanclismo.
¿Hace lo mismo con la OTAN y Rusia?*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Simo Hayha (25 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Aquí la única duda es cuál de los dos bloques enfrentados adopta antes una economía de guerra, no la necesidad que tendrán de adoptarla ambos.
> 
> Ya sabemos que en Occidente esa economía de guerra vendrá de la mano del recambio que ya lleva un tiempo calentando en la banda, llamado Fascismo, siempre ha sido el Fascismo la receta para salvar al capitalismo en crisis.
> 
> Y esperemos que en Rusia venga de la mano de algo parecido a una nueva URSS, que recupere la esperanza de la Humanidad en el Socialismo.



Mira que es tristes que a los cuatro "comunistas" que quedáis solo os quede desear la guerra y el caos como unica vía para imponer a la sociedad vuestra ideología diabólica.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Si es que eres capaz de entender esto
> 
> _Globally, 5 083 173 deaths (95% empirical CI [eCI] 4 087 967–5 965 520) were associated with non-optimal temperatures per year, accounting for 9·43% (95% eCI 7·58–11·07) of all deaths (8·52% [6·19–10·47] were cold-related and 0·91% [0·56–1·36] were heat-related). _
> 
> Global, regional, and national burden of mortality associated with non-optimal ambient temperatures from 2000 to 2019: a three-stage modelling study



Claro que no.

Hablamos de Europa y usted sin exponer más que cifras vagas que se refieren al mundo.

Por favor no haga más el ridículo echando balones fuera. Tenga algo de pundonor.


----------



## rascachapas (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Vamos hacia un holocausto nuclear, cada vez lo veo más claro, la cuestión es cuanto tiempo nos queda.


----------



## ignorante (25 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Lo mismo que suicidios...Y NO INVESTIGAN UNA PUTA MIERDAAAA!!!
> ESO SI, 60 U 80 MUJERES SON UNA BARBARIDAD EN 47 MILLONES!!!
> Miles de millones hasta que a ningun bastardo desvalorizado que siempre ha votado a los rojos, le de por acuchillar a la imbecil folla malotes o morenos, que le atormenta....



Yo la estadística de los 4000 muertos anuales por suicidio (y otros 4000 en grado de tentativa que no culminan) suelo comentarla como _"otro problema muy grave del que se habla poco"_ cuando a mi alrededor empiezan a hablar de las víctimas (50 anuales) de violencia de género. Y me gusta comentar que los suicidas el 75% son varones y el 25% mujeres, pese a las ventajas que la sociedad depara a los varones.

Y después suelo añadir que también se habla poco de los asesinatos de niños; no recuerdo la estadística, pero creo que fueron algo más de 100 en los 4 años en que se reportaron los datos. Es decir, 25 anuales: un niño asesinado, por lo general por su madre, por cada 2 mujeres asesinadas por su pareja. Y dada la proporción de niños y mujeres en España (¿5 vs 22 millones?) la tasa de mortalidad infantil por violencia materna realmente duplica la de violencia de género contra el género femenino.

Y que triste, cuando un mass mierda se atreve a publicar la información tabú, tiene que pedir disculpas por adelantado en el propio titular:

si-tambien-hay-madres-que-asesinan-a-sus-hijos (50 caracteres)
y-eso-no-anula-la-violencia-machista (36 caracteres de disculpa)









Sí, también hay madres que asesinan a sus hijos (y eso no anula la violencia machista)


Evitar estos crímenes pasa por comprender qué hay detrás de cada uno de ellos y conocer las características específicas del contexto en el que se producen




elpais.com


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> @Roedr, post: 44085012, member: 173155"]
> No pongo gráficas de Europa porque no encuentro una gráfica comparando muertes por frío y por calor de la región.
> 
> *¿Qué curioso no?. No hace falt más comparativa que poner una cifra frente a los 4000 de los que se habla de este verano sólo para España y 15.000 para europa. Es el ejemplo más elocuente, sin alambicar en porcentajes ni gráficas  *
> ...



[/QUOTE]

¿y por qué sólo das la cifra de muertes por calor y no por frío, poniendo la fuentes de ambos números?.


----------



## Iskra (25 Dic 2022)

Reparto navideño de Kalibr







Lista de ciudades premiadas:

Dipropetrovsk, Kirovograd, Nikoláev, Poltava, Sumi, Járkov, Cherkasi, Chernígov, así como en las partes de la región de Zaporozhie controlada por Kiev
=========================================
Ucrania se convierte en uno de los principales receptores de armas para España

Madrid exportó casi 210 millones de euros a Kiev en el primer semestre de 2022: el 56 % de esta cuantía corresponde a proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm, y el resto incluye 7,2 millones en bombas, 6,4 millones en armas de hasta 20 mm de calibre, y 3,7 millones en cascos y blindajes.

❌El año anterior, el país ibérico no vendió ninguna arma a Ucrania.

Arabia Saudí, por otro lado, es el máximo cliente de armas de España, con un total de 1.293 millones de euros solo entre enero y junio de 2022, si bien supone un descenso del 20,1 % respecto al año anterior.

Fuente: El País


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

¿y por qué sólo das la cifra de muertes por calor y no por frío, poniendo la fuentes de ambos números?.
[/QUOTE]

Nobleza obliga. Estoy esperándolo a usted, a ver si en su terraplanismo, da con ellas.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Vamos hacia un holocausto nuclear, cada vez lo veo más claro, la cuestión es cuanto tiempo nos queda.



Un holocausto nuclear iguala a todas las personas.

No lo verán nuestros ojos


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Yo la estadística de los 4000 muertos anuales por suicidio (y otros 4000 en grado de tentativa que no culminan) suelo comentarla como _"otro problema muy grave del que se habla poco"_ cuando a mi alrededor empiezan a hablar de las víctimas (50 anuales) de violencia de género. Y me gusta comentar que los suicidas el 75% son varones y el 25% mujeres, pese a las ventajas que la sociedad depara a los varones.
> 
> Y después suelo añadir que también se habla poco de los asesinatos de niños; no recuerdo la estadística, pero creo que fueron algo más de 100 en los 4 años en que se reportaron los datos. Es decir, 25 anuales: un niño asesinado, por lo general por su madre, por cada 2 mujeres asesinadas por su pareja. Y dada la proporción de niños y mujeres en España (¿5 vs 22 millones?) la tasa de mortalidad infantil por violencia materna realmente duplica la de violencia de género contra el género femenino.
> 
> ...



Es como dices. El problema es que a los políticos y medios no les interesa la verdad, sólo les interesa la propaganda, y la mal llamada 'violencia de género' se usa como propaganda.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

¿y por qué sólo das la cifra de muertes por calor y no por frío, poniendo la fuentes de ambos números?.
[/QUOTE]

¿Será que las muertes por frio serán casi inexistentes en Europa o no presentan incrementos o no son noticia como lo son las de calor?

A ver ese NIVEL que no acaba de vislumbrarse


----------



## rascachapas (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un holocausto nuclear iguala a todas las personas.
> 
> No lo verán nuestros ojos



Si ya están usando armas químicas, la siguiente escalada será pedir armas nucleares y será Ucrania quien las use primero.


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2022)

*El momento decisivo en la conferencia de prensa** del presidente estadounidense Joe Biden 
en la Casa Blanca el miércoles pasado, durante la visita de Zelensky, fue su admisión virtual 
de que está limitado en la guerra de poder en Ucrania, ya que los aliados europeos no quieren
una guerra con Rusia.. *

Guerra de Ucrania es sentencia de muerte para la OTAN


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿y por qué sólo das la cifra de muertes por calor y no por frío, poniendo la fuentes de ambos números?.



Nobleza obliga. Estoy esperándolo a usted, a ver si en su terraplanismo, da con ellas. 
[/QUOTE]

haha te he dicho varias veces que no las he puesto porque no las he encontrado. Seguro que tú sí las tienes. 

Pero vamos, como The Lancet es una mejor fuente que tú, y como lo datos globales me dan la razón, pues tu única salida son las gracietas.


----------



## manodura79 (25 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> jajajaj
> 
> El gas ya no es noticia porque hay abundancia.
> 
> ...



Pues mira tú qué duda más tonta tengo. ¿Entonces porque durante años se le compraba el gas a los rusos cuando Europa podía ser energéticamente independiente desde mucho antes? Otra pregunta para tí, que pareces tan bien informado. ¿Ese gas tan abundante que hay ahora es al mismo precio que lo vendían los rusos? ¿Porque si es, digamos por ejemplo, un 5% más caro (por decir algo) quién soporta esa diferencia de precio y hasta cuándo?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

Hoy........


----------



## manodura79 (25 Dic 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Cero grados en Madrid le parece frio al ándoba este?.
> Vaya sarta de estupideces que sueltan algunos youtubers



Ya puede hacer el frío que quiera en Madrid que ya se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva que el consumo doméstico es testimonial en el consumo global del gas. La industria y las eléctricas son las que marcan el ritmo del precio del gas. Así que menos mirar el termómetro y más mirar a las grandes cadenas de producción. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Nobleza obliga. Estoy esperándolo a usted, a ver si en su terraplanismo, da con ellas.



haha te he dicho varias veces que no las he puesto porque no las he encontrado. Seguro que tú sí las tienes. 

*N -I -V-E -L -A- Z - O .De verdad, míratelo , medita un poco y trata de superarte*

Pero vamos, como The Lancet es una mejor fuente que tú, y como lo datos globales me dan la razón, pues tu única salida son las gracietas.

*Sigue echando balones fuera como única manera de despistar el hilo argumentativo y zafarte del ridículo espantoso bocachanclista.
Sencillamente no tienes datos con que contrarrestar el argumento de las miles de muertes ocurridas por calor en españa y europa . No hay más . Reconocerlo podría ennoblecerte, pero tú has preferido hundirte más en tu engreimiento y soberbias. Feliz 2023. Por mi parte queda zanjado el tema.*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

Otro cigarrillo mal apagado en un centro comercial ruso, ¿y van?….


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿y por qué sólo das la cifra de muertes por calor y no por frío, poniendo la fuentes de ambos números?.



Nobleza obliga. Estoy esperándolo a usted, a ver si en su terraplanismo, da con ellas. 
[/QUOTE]

Podría humillarte por idiota un poquitín, pero te absuelvo porque gracias a ti he pillado una buena fuente

Efectivamente, en Europa la gente muere más por frío que por calor. Es impresionante ver que este fenómeno se observa también en los países del Sur de Europa.






Global, regional, and national burden of mortality associated with non-optimal ambient temperatures from 2000 to 2019: a three-stage modelling study


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

*PMC Wagner" tiene grandes pérdidas, el ritmo de la ofensiva cerca de Bakhmut ha disminuido* - Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra

Los expertos creen que es probable que a las fuerzas rusas les resulte difícil mantener el ritmo de sus operaciones ofensivas y pueden intentar iniciar una pausa táctica u operativa porque no tienen suficiente munición de artillería para mantener el ritmo de la ofensiva. En particular, las capacidades operativas actuales de las fuerzas rusas en el área de Bakhmut podrían verse afectadas por las fuertes pérdidas del Wagner PMC.

En los últimos días, los ataques de los ocupantes en el área de la ciudad se han vuelto menos intensos, y los informes de grandes pérdidas entre los "wagnerianos" indican que los rusos no deben esperar un éxito en el futuro cercano.


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Dic 2022)

*ASESOR DE ZELENSKY LLAMA A BOMBARDEAR Y DESTRUIR LAS FÁBRICAS DE DRONES Y MISILES EN IRÁN*

*IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE SI UCRANIA DAÑA AUNQUE SEA "MÍNIMAMENTE" A LA POBLACIÓN IRANÍ, IRÁN DEVOLVERÁ A UCRANIA A LA "ERA PREINDUSTRIAL"- DICE QUE NO ES UNA AMENAZA, SÓLO UN AVISO*


----------



## eljusticiero (25 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ASESOR DE ZELENSKY LLAMA A BOMBARDEAR Y DESTRUIR LAS FÁBRICAS DE DRONES Y MISILES EN IRÁN
> 
> IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE SI UCRANIA DAÑA AUNQUE SEA "MÍNIMAMENTE" A LA POBLACIÓN IRANÍ, IRÁN DEVOLVERÁ A UCRANIA A LA "ERA PREINDUSTRIAL"- DICE QUE NO ES UNA AMENAZA, SÓLO UN AVISO*



AZ on Twitter: " Iran responded to Mikhaylo Podolyak threats to Iran "The slightest action that threatens the security of the Iranian people will return Kiev to the pre-industrial era this is not a threat, this is a warning",Iran reporter Abbasi who is close to the Iran's security services" / Twitter 

Ukraine official urges 'liquidation' of Iranian weapons factories | Reuters


----------



## España1 (25 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Un holocausto nuclear iguala a todas las personas.
> 
> No lo verán nuestros ojos



Pues no tienen buenos búnkeres listos los gobernantes.

Iguala pero no a todos


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

*Putin ya perdió la guerra como Hitler en 1943* - Vicepresidente de la Comisión Europea, Frans Timmermans

“Rusia es ahora un completo paria en la arena internacional. Las sanciones muerden con fuerza, me atrevo a decir. La guerra cuesta mucho dinero. Y Putin ya ha perdido. Se equivocó sobre la resistencia de los ucranianos. Porque nadie más se atreve a decirle toda la verdad, incluso sobre el estado de su ejército, que fue arruinado por oficiales corruptos... Hitler también perdió la guerra a fines de 1943, pero continuó por dos años más... Putin puede crear mucho caos durante mucho tiempo. De ahí el bombardeo de la infraestructura energética con la intención de llevar a la gente a tal pobreza que millones vengan a Europa”, dijo Timmermans en una entrevista con Nieuwsblad.


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Dic 2022)

Game over para Bakhmut, rusos se retiran lentamente ante las enormes pérdidas que llevan sufriendo durante meses, las bajas rusas sufridas ante la retirad ordenada ucraniana de Severodonetsk eran un mal chiste comparado con esto: EL PUTO INFIERNO


----------



## doced11 (25 Dic 2022)

Para los que tenéis esa discusión sobre las muertes por frío o calor en Europa, he encontrado esto, fijaos que diferencia lo que ocurre de lo que son previsiones:

_Tras analizar los datos de mortalidad y de temperatura registrados entre 1998 y 2012 en 16 países europeos, el equipo científico concluyó que más de un 7% del total de las muertes registradas en este periodo son atribuibles a la temperatura (y un 5% en el caso de España).

Las temperaturas frías tuvieron, en ese período, un impacto sobre la mortalidad hasta diez veces superior al de las cálidas._ 






¿Qué mata más el calor o el frío? - APEPOC - Asociación de Pacientes con EPOC


Toda la actualidad sobre la EPOC: noticias, consejos, tratamientos, datos de interés




www.apepoc.es


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (25 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ASESOR DE ZELENSKY LLAMA A BOMBARDEAR Y DESTRUIR LAS FÁBRICAS DE DRONES Y MISILES EN IRÁN
> 
> IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE SI UCRANIA DAÑA AUNQUE SEA "MÍNIMAMENTE" A LA POBLACIÓN IRANÍ, IRÁN DEVOLVERÁ A UCRANIA A LA "ERA PREINDUSTRIAL"- DICE QUE NO ES UNA AMENAZA, SÓLO UN AVISO*





Distancia entre el centro de cada país: 2588 km

976 km distancia más corta

Distancia mínima de ciudades principales: 1665 km ( "Simferopol" → Pasragad Branch)

Para tanta guerra Ucrania no tiene capacidad.


----------



## Roedr (25 Dic 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Para los que tenéis esa discusión sobre las muertes por frío o calor en Europa, he encontrado esto, fijaos que diferencia lo que ocurre de lo que son previsiones:
> 
> _Tras analizar los datos de mortalidad y de temperatura registrados entre 1998 y 2012 en 16 países europeos, el equipo científico concluyó que más de un 7% del total de las muertes registradas en este periodo son atribuibles a la temperatura (y un 5% en el caso de España)._
> 
> ...



Es lo que llevo diciendo todo el rato, dando datos de fuentes sólidas.


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## cobasy (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (25 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ASESOR DE ZELENSKY LLAMA A BOMBARDEAR Y DESTRUIR LAS FÁBRICAS DE DRONES Y MISILES EN IRÁN*
> 
> *IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE SI UCRANIA DAÑA AUNQUE SEA "MÍNIMAMENTE" A LA POBLACIÓN IRANÍ, IRÁN DEVOLVERÁ A UCRANIA A LA "ERA PREINDUSTRIAL"- DICE QUE NO ES UNA AMENAZA, SÓLO UN AVISO*



Estos no son Putiniano, estos cumplen sus advertencias, estaría bien porque los iraníes cuentan con medios para ello.


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2022)

https://bit.ly/3VoSUon


----------



## amcxxl (25 Dic 2022)

A medida que continúa la guerra en Ucrania, el enorme esfuerzo de la OTAN para apoyar a las fuerzas ucranianas con aviones ISR es más evidente que nunca. Este mapa muestra la actividad de vuelos de ISR en Europa del 5 de noviembre al 20 de diciembre de 2022.


Un minuto y quince segundos de verdad sobre la guerra en Ukrania.


Zelenskyy: *prohíbe la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana y confisca todos sus bienes*
La prensa corporativa:


Elon Musk
"Para ser totalmente franco, casi todas las teorías de conspiración que la gente tenía sobre Twitter resultaron ser ciertas".


Las fuerzas ucranianas han recuperado más posiciones en #Opytne, pero las afirmaciones ucranianas parecen ser exageradas. El 75% del pueblo está bajo control ruso. Ligero avance ruso en la zona forestal cerca de #Bakhmut y hacia Klescheevka.





Kalikatres dijo:


> Game over para Bakhmut, rusos se retiran lentamente ante las enormes pérdidas que llevan sufriendo durante meses, las bajas rusas sufridas ante la retirad ordenada ucraniana de Severodonetsk eran un mal chiste comparado con esto: EL PUTO INFIERNO



pero puto subnormal si esa imagen ya la puse yo aqui hace dos dias

eso son UCROS no ves el uniforme claro de la NATO payaso


----------



## terro6666 (25 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> KIEF SE PREPARA PARA RENDIR BAKHMUT- ARTYOMOVSK.
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 23 DEC, 21:57
> ...



Ya?


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

*Rusia avanza para legislar la 'impunidad' de todos los crímenes de guerra cometidos en la Ucrania ocupada.*

Un proyecto de ley que propone eliminar la responsabilidad penal por crímenes de guerra cometidos por soldados rusos ha pasado su primera lectura en la Duma Estatal de Rusia. El proyecto de ley estipula que dicha impunidad solo cubriría los delitos que se consideren “en interés de la Federación Rusa” o de las repúblicas de Donbás. Sin embargo, dado que el ejército ruso ha estado bombardeando hospitales y bloques de apartamentos, secuestrando y torturando a civiles desde el comienzo de la invasión a gran escala, es difícil imaginar qué crímenes, si es que hubo alguno, no se descartarían. Mientras más y más atrocidades – ejecuciones extrajudiciales; tortura; violación y asesinato; y fosas comunes – salió a la luz en Bucha (oblast de Kyiv), el líder ruso Vladimir Putin 'honró' a los posibles perpetradores de la 64ª brigada de infantería motorizada. Su decreto habló de 'heroísmo y audacia de masas, tenacidad y valentía'. 

El nuevo proyecto de ley * pretende establecer la legislación rusa sobre lo que llama "nuevo territorio", a saber, los cuatro oblasts de Ucrania (Donetsk, Luhansk, Kherson y Zaporizhzhia) que Moscú afirma haber convertido en parte de la Federación Rusa. Fue solo en septiembre de 2022, cuando las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya estaban liberando partes del oblast de Kherson, que Putin anunció falsos "referéndums" en el territorio ocupado, y luego rápidamente reclamó prácticamente el 100% de apoyo para "unirse a Rusia". La anexión fue, de esta manera, 'completada' el 30 de septiembre de 2022. No se mencionó el hecho de que ninguno de estos oblasts estaba completamente bajo ocupación rusa en ese momento, con esa cantidad aún menor ahora.

No obstante, la imitación de Rusia de un parlamento, la Duma del Estado, ha aprobado ahora en su primera lectura el proyecto de ley № 246425-8 'sobre la aplicación del código penal y el código de procedimiento penal de Rusia en el territorio de la república popular de Donetsk; la república popular de Luhansk; el oblast de Zaporizhzhia y el oblast de Kherson». En su análisis del proyecto de ley, la ' Advokatskaya ulitsa ' rusa independiente señala que ha sido redactado y presentado por “los principales creadores de la legislación de los últimos años, el senador Andrei Klishas y el diputado Pavel Krashennikov, así como Iryna Pankina. El doctorado en derecho de esta última fue claramente sacrificado a su posición como diputada del partido gobernante 'Rusia Unida'.

La mayoría de las 13 páginas del proyecto de ley son, escriben los analistas, lo que cabría esperar de la legislación sobre la regulación de la 'integración' de los cuatro oblasts. No todos, sin embargo. Incluso según los estándares de anarquía de Rusia, esto es un récord, y el punto no es que Rusia, como estado agresor, no tiene derecho a imponer su legislación en el territorio ucraniano ocupado ilegalmente. El proyecto de ley propone eximir de responsabilidad penal por cualquier delito si, supuestamente, se cometió “en defensa de los intereses de la Federación Rusa”.

El artículo 2 § 1 del proyecto de ley establece que el crimen y el castigo por las acciones cometidas en las cuatro partes de la Ucrania ocupada hasta el 30 de septiembre de 2022 deben ser "regulados" por la legislación rusa. Luego, sin embargo, viene el Artículo 2 § 2. Este establece que las acciones cometidas en dicho territorio, que son punibles bajo la ley ucraniana, “no son criminales y punibles” si “contienen elementos de un crimen previsto por el código penal de la Federación de Rusia” pero estaban destinados a defender los intereses de la Federación Rusa; la república popular de Donetsk o la república popular de Lugansk o los intereses legalmente protegidos de ciudadanos u organizaciones de la Federación Rusa”, o de esos territorios ocupados.

La nota explicativa establece que esta carta blanca se aplica solo a los delitos cometidos hasta el 30 de septiembre de 2022. De hecho, sin embargo, Advokatskaya ulitsa señala que la fecha solo se menciona en el artículo 2 § 1, “por lo que, si se lee literalmente, el proyecto de ley no establecer plazos para la renuncia a la persecución penal”.

Todos los abogados a los que se les pidió su opinión están horrorizados por este proyecto de ley y la anarquía total que propone. Mikhail Benyash, abogado defensor y él mismo víctima de persecución, comenta que Rusia está diciendo efectivamente que puedes cometer cualquier delito en su interés, y todo será perdonado. Esto, dice, es puro salvajismo. Supone que la norma ha sido redactada para no tener que correr todo el tiempo hacia Putin pidiéndole que perdone a tal o cual individuo.

Anastasia Garina, Directora Ejecutiva del Centro Memorial para la Protección de los Derechos Humanos, señala que el proyecto de ley en su forma actual no contiene absolutamente ninguna restricción en su alcance. Se permiten todos los delitos que se afirmen ser "en defensa de los intereses de la Federación Rusa y sus compinches". “¿Tortura en interés de la Federación Rusa? ¿Violación en interés de la Federación Rusa? ¿Genocidio en interés de la Federación Rusa? ¡Por todos los medios!"

En ninguna parte del proyecto de ley en sí, o en la nota explicativa, hay una definición de lo que se supone que significa 'en interés de la Federación Rusa', o por qué debería considerarse que justifica crímenes horribles.

La imposición por parte de Rusia de su propio sistema defectuoso, con carta blanca adicional para la represión, en Crimea y Donbas ocupados, ya ha llevado a Freedom House calificó ambas áreas ocupadas como cercanas a Corea del Norte. Desde su invasión a gran escala el 24 de febrero de 2022, Rusia ha llevado el terror y la anarquía a cualquier área de Ucrania que esté bajo su control, con las atrocidades presenciadas en Bucha, Mariupol e Izium, entre innumerables ejemplos de graves crímenes de guerra. Los intentos de encubrir estos en la legislación rusa son solo circunstancias agravantes adicionales cuando se trata de responsabilidad por crímenes de guerra, crímenes de lesa humanidad y genocidio de acuerdo con el derecho internacional. Todo esto, sin embargo, requiere que Rusia rinda cuentas. Hasta ese momento, las 'leyes' destinadas a permitir crímenes de guerra y atrocidades en territorio ucraniano son un precedente aterrador, que puede provocar atrocidades aún peores por parte de los soldados rusos y las 'autoridades' de ocupación aseguradas con tal impunidad general. 

* El proyecto de ley debería estar disponible aquí: https://sozd.duma.gov.ru/bill/246425-8 ....Si el enlace no se abre, intente buscar bajo su número y título: No. 246425-8 del Código de la Federación Rusa y el Código de Procedimiento Penal de la Federación Rusa en los territorios de la República Popular de Donetsk, la República Popular de Lugansk, la Región de Zaporozhye, la Región de Kherson" 









Russia moves to legislate ‘impunity’ for all war crimes committed in occupied Ukraine


A draft bill that proposes to remove criminal liability for war crimes committed by Russian soldiers has passed its first reading in Russia’s State Duma.



khpg.org


----------



## crocodile (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Yo la estadística de los 4000 muertos anuales por suicidio (y otros 4000 en grado de tentativa que no culminan) suelo comentarla como _"otro problema muy grave del que se habla poco"_ cuando a mi alrededor empiezan a hablar de las víctimas (50 anuales) de violencia de género. Y me gusta comentar que los suicidas el 75% son varones y el 25% mujeres, pese a las ventajas que la sociedad depara a los varones.
> 
> Y después suelo añadir que también se habla poco de los asesinatos de niños; no recuerdo la estadística, pero creo que fueron algo más de 100 en los 4 años en que se reportaron los datos. Es decir, 25 anuales: un niño asesinado, por lo general por su madre, por cada 2 mujeres asesinadas por su pareja. Y dada la proporción de niños y mujeres en España (¿5 vs 22 millones?) la tasa de mortalidad infantil por violencia materna realmente duplica la de violencia de género contra el género femenino.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene vivir en una dictadura como la actual HEZpañola, en época de Franco también había que pedir disculpas por poner una noticia en la eñun "rojo" no era malo so pena de ser censurado o algo peor.


----------



## crocodile (25 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Distancia entre el centro de cada país: 2588 km
> 
> 976 km distancia más corta
> 
> ...



Simferopol es Rusia no Ucrania.


----------



## EUROPIA (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

Y otra cosa el estado terrorista que es Rusia, no ha detenido los bombardeos ni siquiera en Nochebuena.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Estos no son Putiniano, estos cumplen sus advertencias, estaría bien porque los iraníes cuentan con medios para ello.



Recordemos lo que pasó cuando los Norteamericanos asesinaron al general Soleimani.

Respondieron bombardeando con misiles balísticos 2 bases Yankis en Iraq, pero tras haber avisado a sus amigos Iraquíes que las iban a atacar y estos enseguida transmitieron la información a los Yankis.

No es oro todo lo que reluce, nadie, si puede evitarlo, quiere tener una guerra contra los EEUU.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (25 Dic 2022)

Ucranianos barriendo trincheras rusas, muy chulo.


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

El líder de los nazis de Wagner dando una arenga a sus súbditos. Al fondo, los nazis que fueron cayendo por el glorioso genocida


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> A medida que continúa la guerra en Ucrania, el enorme esfuerzo de la OTAN para apoyar a las fuerzas ucranianas con aviones ISR es más evidente que nunca. Este mapa muestra la actividad de vuelos de ISR en Europa del 5 de noviembre al 20 de diciembre de 2022.
> 
> 
> Un minuto y quince segundos de verdad sobre la guerra en Ukrania.
> ...



"Puto subnormal, payaso"... al más puro estilo indio.
Ese es el espíritu de este hilo de mierda en el cual de vez en cuando entro a defecar en vuestras tristes caras.
Para tu tranquilidad te lo han puesto más abajo hasta en 3D, imbécil.


----------



## Iskra (25 Dic 2022)

* Comentario sobre las bajas civiles en Ucrania*

Desde el 24 de febrero, fecha en la que comenzó la operación militar especial para desmilitarizar y desnazificar Ucrania, el conflicto ucraniano presenta un ratio de víctimas civiles del 2%.

Es decir, por cada 100 muertos, 98 son militares, sólo 2 civiles.

Esta es simplemente la proporción más baja de muertes civiles en la historia de los grandes conflictos desde la Primera Guerra Mundial.

Si quiere comparar con los datos de algunas guerras de la OTAN, en Corea la proporción fue del 74%, en Vietnam del 46%, en Yugoslavia del 56%.

¿Qué significa esto?

Sencillo: Las fuerzas rusas están realmente preocupadas por los riesgos de los movimientos militares y hacen todo lo posible para no matar civiles.

Ni siquiera los recientes ataques contra infraestructuras generaron un número significativo de muertes de civiles.

En mi opinión, ganar un conflicto tan intenso sin causar un número notorio de víctimas civiles debería ser motivo suficiente para que Vladimir Putin y el general Surovikin recibieran juntos el Premio Nobel.

La dictadura más atroz de nuestra era está siendo derrotada prácticamente sin muertes de civiles como daños colaterales.

Esto también revela que Occidente no se preocupa por los civiles en sus guerras por todo el mundo, ya que vemos más muertes de civiles en conflictos mucho menos intensos.

Y, por supuesto, un dato relevante es que la mayoría de estas muertes de civiles en Ucrania son provocadas por las propias fuerzas de Kiev, que bombardean deliberadamente zonas desmilitarizadas en Donbass, principalmente en el centro de Donetsk.

Además, estos datos no incluyen el escenario previo a la intervención rusa. Desde 2014, decenas de miles de civiles fueron brutalmente asesinados por militares ucranianos en Donbass. Si se tienen en cuenta estos números, sin duda las cifras serían mucho más impactantes.

En resumen, podemos decir que la baja proporción de muertos es un logro exclusivamente ruso.

Por parte de Kiev, que no es más que un proxy de la OTAN, el asesinato deliberado de civiles sigue siendo una "táctica".

Pero para los rusos las cosas funcionan de otra manera.










Lucas Leiroz


Brazilian journalist, geopolitical analyst.




t.me


----------



## Iskra (25 Dic 2022)

Un texto (The CIA is using a European NATO ally’s spy service to conduct a covert sabotage campaign inside Russia under the agency’s direction, according to former U.S. intelligence and military officials. | Jack Murphy) muy revelador y curioso *sobre la participación de la CIA en operaciones subversivas contra Rusia después del 24 de febrero.* Se observa que estas acciones involucran células durmientes de larga data que el servicio de inteligencia aliado ha activado para evitar que Moscú invada Ucrania, librando una guerra encubierta detrás de las líneas rusas.

A lo largo de los años de planificación, la campaña ha sido responsable de muchas de las explosiones inexplicables y otros incidentes que han golpeado el complejo militar-industrial ruso desde la invasión a gran escala de Ucrania por parte de Rusia en febrero, según tres ex funcionarios de inteligencia estadounidenses y dos ex oficiales militares estadounidenses. Los ex funcionarios se negaron a nombrar objetivos específicos para la campaña de la CIA, pero los puentes ferroviarios, los depósitos de combustible y las centrales eléctricas en Rusia han resultado dañados en incidentes inexplicables desde que el Kremlin lanzó la Operación militar especial.

Aunque los estadounidenses no participan en estas misiones en Rusia, las unidades de combate de la agencia comandan y controlan las operaciones, según dos exfuncionarios de inteligencia y un exmilitar. Según dos ex funcionarios de inteligencia, estos oficiales de combate están asignados al Centro de Actividades Especiales de la CIA, concretamente al Centro de Operaciones Europeo de la agencia. Como señala un ex funcionario de inteligencia de EE. UU., el uso de un servicio de inteligencia aliado para proporcionar cobertura adicional a la CIA fue un factor importante en la decisión del presidente de EE. UU. Biden de aprobar estos ataques.

Si bien el mando y control del programa de sabotaje está legalmente en manos de la CIA, un aliado de la OTAN tiene una fuerte influencia en las operaciones que se llevan a cabo, ya que es su gente la que asume los riesgos. Las fuentes han rechazado repetidamente cualquier sugerencia de que el aliado de la OTAN era un confidente de la CIA, diciendo que era una asociación cercana. El nombre del aliado europeo cuyos operativos están llevando a cabo la campaña de sabotaje no se menciona aquí, ya que esto podría comprometer la seguridad operativa de las células que aún operan en Rusia.

Cualquier acción clandestina realizada por agencias estadounidenses debe ser autorizada por orden presidencial. Después de que la comunidad de inteligencia de EE. UU. concluyera que Rusia interfirió en las elecciones presidenciales de EE. UU. de 2016, el presidente Barack Obama firmó un documento de este tipo sobre acciones encubiertas contra Rusia antes de dejar el cargo, informa The Washington Post. Según la publicación, el programa involucró a la Agencia de Seguridad Nacional y al comando cibernético militar, así como a la CIA, presentaba un esquema para desplegar "armas cibernéticas en la infraestructura rusa".

La decisión de 2016 también incluía disposiciones sobre sabotaje, según un exfuncionario de la CIA. Otros ex funcionarios dijeron que la campaña subversiva actual requeriría un permiso completamente nuevo o una enmienda a un documento preexistente sobre Rusia.
Militarist


----------



## Señor X (25 Dic 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Para los que tenéis esa discusión sobre las muertes por frío o calor en Europa, he encontrado esto, fijaos que diferencia lo que ocurre de lo que son previsiones:
> 
> _Tras analizar los datos de mortalidad y de temperatura registrados entre 1998 y 2012 en 16 países europeos, el equipo científico concluyó que más de un 7% del total de las muertes registradas en este periodo son atribuibles a la temperatura (y un 5% en el caso de España).
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Meterse en estas discusiones, en este hilo, no tiene mucho sentido. Pero referido al tema, hechos empíricos, hay más vida en los trópicos que en los polos, en varios órdenes de magnitud, ni comparable. El calor es positivo para la vida, el frío no. Por muchas razones, entre otras y que nos atañe, que los de sangre caliente tienen que quemar energía solo para no enfriarse, cosa que no pasa en temperaturas cálidas.


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

*Los rusos están perdiendo terreno gradualmente en Bajmut. Después de su derrota en el sector industrial del este, las tropas ucranianas avanzan hacia el noreste y el sur. Optytne se ha liberado en un 80%.
Si los rusos no despliegan reservas, entonces se acabó el juego para ellos en Bakhmut.*


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Dic 2022)

mientras la puta meloni sigue con sus tonterias y su prootanismo, en mi pais todo sigue igual
RadioGenova on Twitter: "Thousands of people in Milan today who are unable to make ends meet in a silent queue at the soup kitchen. There are many children. The video represents EU values exactly. Giorgia Meloni must stop talking about that idiot Zelensky and start worrying about Italians in difficulty. https://t.co/JH6C3iFABc" / Twitter


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (25 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas sufren enormes pérdidas y corren grave peligro - General estadounidense Barry McKeffrey
> 
> En una entrevista concedida a MSNBC, el comandante militar estadounidense habló de la desesperada situación de los combatientes ucranianos. En su opinión, ni siquiera las entregas británicas de SAM Patriot llevarán a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas a la senda del deseado "peremogi" porque Rusia tiene una superioridad aplastante en aviación y artillería.
> 
> ...



Que todos los militares de EEUU repitan lo mismo sobre la desesperada situación del ejército ucraniano me hace sospechar que tantas declaraciones coincidentes podrían ser desinformación planificada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> Que todos los militares de EEUU repitan lo mismo sobre la desesperada situación del ejército ucraniano me hace sospechar que tantas declaraciones coincidentes podrían ser desinformación planificada.



Les salió mal la operación planificada en marzo, y ahora están intentando recomponer la situación. Nunca pensaron que Putin se adelantaría a sus planes…


----------



## Kalikatres (25 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



FAKE.
Se necesita tener mala leche de esta fake news de un canal proruso de Telegram sin ningún viso de veracidad.
Se trata del bombardeo ruso sobre posiciones ucranianas en Maryinka hace un par de días:


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

Ayer, un "objetivo militar legítimo" para el hijoPutin fue bombardear un mercado en Jerson, causando muchos muertos y heridos, su único "pecado" realizar algunas compras para estos días.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (25 Dic 2022)

Señor X dijo:


> [/SPOILER]





Spoiler



Como en el desierto del Sahara sin más en el Trópico de cáncer con 500.000 habitantes, 2.35 hab/km2


----------



## Kill33r (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

Discurso de Navidad de Zelenski: 

*"Aguantemos este invierno porque sabemos por lo que luchamos", no es difícil ponerse en el lugar de los Ucranianos y saber por qué luchan, sus familias, sus seres queridos, sus pueblos y ciudades, su soberanía y su libertad para poder elegir en paz su futuro, ¿por qué están luchando los jóvenes rusos que han sido enviados a morir a Ucrania?*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


>



Mejor leer fuentes rusas, la OTAN solo desinforma…








Медведев считает бессмысленными переговоры с нынешним руководством Украины


Зампредседателя Совбеза Дмитрий Медведев в статье в «Российской газете» заявил, что считает бессмысленными переговоры с нынешним руководством Украины.




russian.rt.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Gracias por reconocer finalmente dónde están los "nazis"



Tu mismo.


----------



## mazuste (25 Dic 2022)

Medvedev:
* las ilusiones se han agotado. Entre nosotros y Occidente hay más cosas que separan que cosas que unen.



https://rg.ru/2022/12/25/na


...*


----------



## kelden (25 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Discurso de Navidad de Zelenski:
> 
> *"Aguantemos este invierno porque sabemos por lo que luchamos", no es difícil ponerse en el lugar de los Ucranianos y saber por qué luchan, sus familias, sus seres queridos, sus pueblos y ciudades, su soberanía y su libertad para poder elegir en paz su futuro, ¿por qué están luchando los jóvenes rusos que han sido enviados a morir a Ucrania?*



Por lo mismo que los panchitos y negros yankis en Irak cuando los mandaron.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Mejor leer fuentes rusas, la OTAN solo desinforma…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te digo, cuando se aclaren entre los ministros?

la portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova, al comentar sobre el llamado de las autoridades alemanas « a hablar » para resolver la situación en Ucrania,


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

Con Rusia, se ha demostrado históricamente que sólo se puede negociar su rendición; tras derrotarlos en el campo de batalla.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> FAKE.
> Se necesita tener mala leche de esta fake news de un canal proruso de Telegram sin ningún viso de veracidad.
> Se trata del bombardeo ruso sobre posiciones ucranianas en Maryinka hace un par de días:



Hace falta tener mala leche para acusar a alguien de mentir cuando tus argumentos son igual de inconsistentes


----------



## faraico (25 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


>



Pero esto no es nuevo no?


----------



## El Veraz (25 Dic 2022)

Rusonazia en la mierda:


----------



## El Veraz (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Tan craso error como lo de apoyar a Urania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toma se te ha caido esto. Es una ola de estupidez rusonazi:







*Los progenicidas como tu, sois tambien seres humanos?

*


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (25 Dic 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Como en el desierto del Sahara sin más en el Trópico de cáncer con 500.000 habitantes, 2.35 hab/km2



Vale vale, calor y agua, entonces sí.
Y que sea potable o razonablemente potable.


----------



## Malevich (25 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Yo la estadística de los 4000 muertos anuales por suicidio (y otros 4000 en grado de tentativa que no culminan) suelo comentarla como _"otro problema muy grave del que se habla poco"_ cuando a mi alrededor empiezan a hablar de las víctimas (50 anuales) de violencia de género. Y me gusta comentar que los suicidas el 75% son varones y el 25% mujeres, pese a las ventajas que la sociedad depara a los varones.
> 
> Y después suelo añadir que también se habla poco de los asesinatos de niños; no recuerdo la estadística, pero creo que fueron algo más de 100 en los 4 años en que se reportaron los datos. Es decir, 25 anuales: un niño asesinado, por lo general por su madre, por cada 2 mujeres asesinadas por su pareja. Y dada la proporción de niños y mujeres en España (¿5 vs 22 millones?) la tasa de mortalidad infantil por violencia materna realmente duplica la de violencia de género contra el género femenino.
> 
> ...



Añada usted los accidentes laborales.... Sorpresa el 90% de las víctimas son varones.
O sin ir más lejos, ¿hay más sintecho varones o mujeres? Pues eso.


----------



## Argentium (25 Dic 2022)

*“Polonia se ha convertido en nuestro socio más importante en Europa continental”, afirma un alto responsable de las fuerzas armadas de Estados Unidos en el continente, *
*Polonia se consolida como una potencia militar de Europa*
*El temor al expansionismo de Moscú desde la invasión a Ucrania movilizó al gobierno ultranacionalista a dotarse de una de las mejores fuerzas armadas del continente*
24 de diciembre de 2022 09:11

PARÍS.– Cuando un misil perdido cayó en una ciudad fronteriza polaca en noviembre y provocó la muerte de dos personas, los dirigentes europeos se preocuparon tanto de la eventual reacción del gobierno ultraconservador de Polonia como de que Rusia fuera responsable del disparo. Polonia siempre desconfió de todo lo que viene de Moscú,* y el gobierno actual nunca ocultó su profunda antipatía por el régimen de Vladimir Putin. *Eso explica que, de Bruselas a Berlín, todos temieran que cometiera una imprudencia.

Sin embargo, en vez de perder su sangre fría, Polonia manifestó una estoica serenidad. Puso sus fuerzas armadas en alerta y esperó pacientemente los resultados de la investigación, que rápidamente demostró que se trataba de un misil de la defensa antiaérea ucraniana, tratando de interceptar un ataque ruso. Una calma que responde a una simple realidad, ignorada durante años por gran parte de Europa: *Polonia dispone en este momento de las mejores fuerzas armadas del continente, según muchos expertos.* Y está decidida a seguir reforzándolas.

El 27 de julio, una noticia provocó la consternación en los medios militares. *Polonia anunció haber firmado con Corea del Sur el acuerdo más importante de armamento jamás firmado por un país europeo del ex bloque soviético. *De completarse, debería convertir las fuerzas armadas polacas en las más importantes del Viejo Continente.

Y si bien Washington se congratuló de los compromisos asumidos por Polonia en términos de presupuesto militar, *la administración Biden se pregunta si Varsovia cumplirá esas promesas. *Sin hablar de la auténtica irritación provocada por el hecho de que el país haya recurrido a Corea del Sur para concluir sus adquisiciones más importantes.

En total, Varsovia encargó 980 tanques K2, 672 cañones automotores de 155mm K9 y 48 aviones caza FA-50 a diversas empresas surcoreanas. El monto total de la operación fue estimado* en unos 15.000 millones de dólares *por los especialistas, equivalente al presupuesto anual de defensa de Polonia.

“Si la opción coreana es atractiva es porque el equipamiento militar de Seúl es mucho más barato que todas las alternativas estadounidenses y europeas”, analiza Encel. Y con esa decisión Varsovia hizo un “pito catalán” a los sueños de “autonomía estratégica” del presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron*, que alienta una Europa capaz de defenderse con sus propias armas.

*“El Ejército polaco debe ser tan poderoso que, gracias a su envergadura, no tenga necesidad de ir a la guerra”*, declaró el primer ministro, Mateusz Morawiecki, en vísperas de la fiesta de la independencia nacional, el 11 de noviembre. Una evolución que encuentra buen eco en el aliado indispensable de Varsovia.
Los dirigentes polacos no ocultaron que* las presiones europeas debido a sus controvertidas reformas judiciales y otras conflictivas medidas sociales *jugaron un papel importante en la decisión de ir a Seúl a hacer las compras.

*“Polonia se ha convertido en nuestro socio más importante en Europa continental”, afirma un alto responsable de las fuerzas armadas de Estados Unidos en el continente, evocando el papel crucial de ese país en el apoyo a Ucrania y en la consolidación de las defensas de la OTAN en los países Bálticos.*

Este año, *Varsovia anunció que su presupuesto de defensa pasaría de 2,4% del PBI a 5%. A*l mismo tiempo, Alemania, que consagró el año pasado cerca de 1,5% del PBI a la defensa, no está segura de llegar al 2% que pide la OTAN a sus socios, una vez que haya agotado el fondo especial de inversión para la defensa de 100.000 millones de euros que aprobó a comienzos de año.

Polonia posee ya más tanques y lanzadores de obuses que Alemania, y sus fuerzas armadas deberían aumentar: el objetivo es llegar a 300.000 hombres antes de 2035, contra 170.000 en Alemania actualmente. Hoy, las fuerzas polacas cuentan con 150.000 efectivos.

*Expansionismo ruso*

Según el gobierno polaco, *la decisión de la nueva compra fue tomada debido a la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania, *que despertó el temor de un expansionismo de Moscú en la frontera oriental de Europa.

“Aprendimos la lección de lo que sucede en Ucrania. No podemos esperar. Tenemos que armar las fuerzas armadas polacas”, declaró entonces el ministro de Defensa, Mariusz Blaszzak, explicando que, si el acento fue puesto en las fuerzas terrestres para la compra, fue porque *“las fuerzas blindadas y la artillería son de gran importancia en los campos actuales de batalla”.*

Esa última compra vino a agregarse a otras anunciadas el año pasado. En 2020, Varsovia ya había anunciado la adquisición a Estados Unidos de 32 aviones caza F-35, por un total estimado en 4600 millones de dólares, y de 20 lanzacohetes múltiples Himars, por 410 millones, que se sumaron a otro contrato por 250 tanques norteamericanos Abrams, por 5000 millones.

“Polonia refuerza su Ejército desde 2014 y la anexión de Crimea, península que considera haber sido abandonada por los occidentales. Los polacos están convencidos de que deberán defenderse solos”, explica el especialista en geoestrategia Frédéric Encel.

“Por otra parte, Varsovia quiere tener un papel de primera importancia en la OTAN y dejar de ser percibida como un ejército de segunda categoría”, agrega.

Para ir rápido, el gobierno de Mateusz Morawiecki decidió comprar equipamientos ya utilizados y en gran parte disponibles. Así, 180 tanques K2 y 48 cañones K9 deberían ser entregados este fin de año o a comienzos de 2023, y se esperan 12 aviones FA-50 en seis meses.

*Principio de urgencia*

“Polonia está guiada por un principio de urgencia que no se siente necesariamente en Europa occidental. Esa inquietud se acentúa con la cesión de cierta cantidad de su material a Ucrania”, analiza Thibault Fouillet, experto de la Fundación para la Investigación Estratégica (FRS). Varsovia es uno de los gobiernos que más armamento entregó a Kiev desde el 24 de febrero, día de la invasión rusa: por ejemplo, con el envío de más de 200 tanques T-72 y PT-91 de sus propios stocks.

El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelensky, agradeció el jueves personalmente –y con un cálido abrazo– esa ayuda a su homólogo polaco, Andrzej Duda, a su regreso de Washington. El encuentro se produjo en Rzeszow, en el sur de Polonia, ciudad por la cual transita gran parte de la ayuda destinada a Ucrania y cuyo aeropuerto está protegido por un importante contingente estadounidense.

“Analizamos planes estratégicos para el futuro, las relaciones bilaterales y las interacciones a nivel internacional para 2023″, explicó Zelensky.

¿Acaso la potencia militar de Polonia estará acompañada de una mayor influencia política en Europa? *Hasta el momento, no ha sido así debido a que las fuerzas centristas que dominan la UE desconfían profundamente del gobierno ultranacionalista polaco. *La pulseada que opone a Varsovia y Bruselas es la prueba: la UE denuncia el irrespeto de las reglas democráticas y el Estado de derecho de Polonia.

Y si bien Washington se congratuló de los compromisos asumidos por Polonia en términos de presupuesto militar, *la administración Biden se pregunta si Varsovia cumplirá esas promesas. *Sin hablar de la auténtica irritación provocada por el hecho de que el país haya recurrido a Corea del Sur para concluir sus adquisiciones más importantes.

“Si la opción coreana es atractiva es porque el equipamiento militar de Seúl es mucho más barato que todas las alternativas estadounidenses y europeas”, analiza Encel. Y con esa decisión Varsovia hizo un “pito catalán” a los sueños de “autonomía estratégica” del presidente francés, *Emmanuel Macron*, que alienta una Europa capaz de defenderse con sus propias armas.

Los dirigentes polacos no ocultaron que* las presiones europeas debido a sus controvertidas reformas judiciales y otras conflictivas medidas sociales *jugaron un papel importante en la decisión de ir a Seúl a hacer las compras.

Luisa Corradini


----------



## Malevich (25 Dic 2022)

doced11 dijo:


> Para los que tenéis esa discusión sobre las muertes por frío o calor en Europa, he encontrado esto, fijaos que diferencia lo que ocurre de lo que son previsiones:
> 
> _Tras analizar los datos de mortalidad y de temperatura registrados entre 1998 y 2012 en 16 países europeos, el equipo científico concluyó que más de un 7% del total de las muertes registradas en este periodo son atribuibles a la temperatura (y un 5% en el caso de España).
> 
> ...



Es evidente que la gente muere más en invierno, no digamos los ancianos. No tanto por el frío sino por las enfermedades respiratorias propias de la época.


----------



## El Veraz (25 Dic 2022)

Opytne libre de Zerdos. No le van bien las cosas a los genozidas:


----------



## Castellano (25 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Con Rusia, se ha demostrado históricamente que sólo se puede negociar su rendición; tras derrotarlos en el campo de batalla.



Rusia no ha sido vencida nunca en su territorio.

Incluso cuando inicialmente fue aparentemente vencida al final acabo venciendo.

A ver si estudias un poco de historia antes de postear bobadas que copias de otros sitios


----------



## Praktica (25 Dic 2022)

*El mundo entero está con ellos - Anatoly Ursida*
25 de diciembre de 2022
Весь мир с ними!
tr dee

Ucrania se regocija. *El catador de drogas ha dado la cara en la Casa Blanca con el mismísimo Bwana de civilizado séquito. Y ha ‘recibido’ apoyo.*

Sus duendes rubios no sólo le abrazaron en el Congreso y le besaron ante las cámaras, sino que incluso aceptaron la bandera de Ucrania firmada por los nazis y le dieron a cambio la bandera de USA, sagrada para todo ucraniano.

Sí, sí, eso es: ‘*todo ‘el sistema de misiles antiaéreos Patriot* está llegando a Ucrania, a*unque de momento sólo hay una batería*, pero 'eso es así...'. Lo principal es que ‘se acerca’... ¡y eso ya es aliente! ¿Veremos alguna cosa como en Arabia Saudita?

*Además de la batería SAM estadounidense, los norteamericanos prometieron al payaso ucraniano cierta cantidad de armas y municiones.*

Y *lo más importante es que prometieron dinero a Zelensky. Y en opinión de los ciudadanos ucranianos esto es sin duda un triunfo. *Dinero-dinero, como le gustaba repetir al pseudoexperto ucraniano Okhrimenko.

*Pero lo que dio a los ciudadanos ucranianos el primer año de la guerra con los 'Moskals', que los patriotas ucranianos han deseado tanto, es:*

- 1. La e*conomía real de Ucrania*, ya hueca en diciembre de 2021, *se contrajo un 70%* en relación con el año pasado.

- 2. El *descenso del PIB *en Ucrania, según las estimaciones más conservadoras, ascendió al menos al 50%, pero hay se estima que la cifra real es de al menos el *60%*.

- 3. *Las bajas en el campo de batalla se estiman en más de 100 mil combatientes solamente, sin contar los heridos, sin contar los 35 mil ya desaparecidos, *y Dios sabe cuántos más sobre los que los mandos militares ucranianos simplemente guardan *silencio*.

- 4. *En conjunto, las pérdidas demográficas de Ucrania se estiman en un mínimo de once millones de personas, si contamos las que ya se han trasladado a territorio ruso desde el inicio de la operación.*

- 5. *El sistema energético ucraniano ha perdido, según las estimaciones más conservadoras, el 50% de su generación, e incluso una recuperación parcial requeriría varios meses de ‘calma’, *lo que no va a ocurrir Los ciudadanos ucranianos intentan demostrar lo contrario y se ríen en los foros públicos rusos de que en Ucrania hay luz en casi todas partes, pero las imágenes por satélite hablan con más elocuencia que el cuadro 'Cuadrado negro' de Malevich. Ucrania está sumida en la oscuridad. *Los ataques, secuenciados y medidos no han terminado. Cada día que pasa, kilowatios y Kilowatios de luz se apagan provocando desasosiego, incertidumbre y hastío.*

- 6. *La infraestructura militar de Ucrania, su complejo militar-industrial y su equipamiento militar están ya prácticamente destruidos, y las formaciones militares ucranianas reciben equipamiento y combustible extranjero casi literalmente.*

- 7. *Los funcionarios ucranianos han demostrado su incompetencia durante el estado de excepción y la ley marcial. *Los refugios antiaéreos ucranianos no contaban con personal adecuado, y los 'emplazamientos negros' resultaron ser auténticas 'tiendas Potemkin', muchas de ellas sin calefacción ni electricidad. Y en las pocas que funcionan, se impone un límite de 20 minutos por persona para cargar el teléfono.

- 8. El n*úmero de desempleados no hace más que aumentar. De los 17 millones de ciudadanos ucranianos restantes en territorio controlado por Kiev *(cifras 'proucranianas' muy optimistas), unos *cinco millones están en paro*.

- 9. *En Ucrania han empezado a surgir focos de epidemias de enfermedades largo tiempo derrotadas durante la era soviética, lo cual es lógico. Sin embargo, tales informes aparecieron incluso ya antes de la operación. *Hubo información sobre ciudadanos ucranianos infectados de cólera. Y ahora, al parecer, los focos epidemiológicos son aún mayores. *Los Biolabs USA trabajaron a fondo en ucrania mucho tiempo.*

- 10. *El colapso del cuasi-Estado ucraniano ha llevado a que distritos enteros estén dirigidos por bandas fuertemente armados. Y este no es el límite. Pronto habrá regiones enteras gobernadas por un ‘señor’ armado, en lugar de por la ley, y no es siquiera seguro que sea un oligarca o un general. Es muy posible que se trate de un criminal *que ha creado una milicia ‘decente’ a su alrededor, controlando importantes recursos.

No vale lo de 'lo entienden todo…': la mayoría de los ciudadanos ucranianos que permanecen en territorio controlado por Kiev y los rusos tienen valores diferentes. Por eso l*os ciudadanos ucranianos no se dan cuenta de la catástrofe que tienen ante sus ojos. Porque, por supuesto, ¡el mundo entero está con ellos!*

Para ellos, el desarrollo de la industria, la exploración espacial, la construcción naval y otros atributos no representan ningún valor, excepto en el aspecto del 'cazo'.

*Hace tiempo que ni siquiera tienen mentalidad de camarilla, sino de ‘cartel’. *Es entonces cuando un cartel que anuncia la inminente ‘equiparación a occidente’ de Ucrania, lanzado a la Red por propagandistas ucranianos, se convierte en una ‘equiparación’ en sí misma.

*Los ucranianos de a pie tienen opiniones diferentes *sobre los acontecimientos que tienen lugar en el mundo y evalúan los hechos exclusivamente desde un punto de vista proucraniano, cada vez que los re-inventan y/o retuercen su significado exclusivamente en una dirección favorable a Ucrania.

*Es la inteligencia militar rusa la que ve en la concentración de tropas polacas los preparativos de Varsovia para apoderarse de Ucrania occidental. *Los ucranianos de a pie creen firmemente que los polacos están amasando un ejército para morir por los ucranianos, para conseguir la nobleza para Ucrania. Una vez más, los patriotas ucranianos creen que los ‘polos’ quieren morir por sus intereses, jamás por hacerse con un trozo de Ucrania occidental.

*La visión de China también es peculiar de la población media ucraniana. Están ciegos ante el hecho de que Rusia y China son aliados estratégicos en este momento y* ninguna declaración del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores chino les convence de ello. Creen que China está presionando a Moscú para que el Kremlin capitule ante Ucrania lo antes posible.

*Y somos quienes vemos que la lista de armas y municiones que Estados Unidos pretende entregar a Ucrania dentro de unos meses, es esencialmente exigua. La única excepción son los proyectiles de artillería de calibre soviético que aún permanecen en los arsenales de Europa del Este. Pero eso no llena portadas de desinformación.*

Y para los filisteos ucranianos es toda una montaña de 'wunderwaffles' con los que esperan, por enésima vez, perseguir a los rusos hasta Kamchatka.

*Para Rusia, la visita de Zelensky a Washington es una ‘performance’ del Partido Demócrata, que tiene que mostrar al Congreso y al pueblo estadounidense al muchacho ucraniano, al que se le da tanto dinero y armas.* El dinero que falta allí y la chatarra antieconómica.

*Los demócratas necesitaban que el líder de los nativos ucranianos dijera que había sido excepcionalmente eficaz en el uso de la ayuda estadounidense para luchar contra los rusos. Y que los soldados estadounidenses no son necesarios en Ucrania, lo que es un bálsamo para el corazón de muchos estadounidenses,* *diciendo que los ucranianos derrotarán a los rusos por sí mismos: sólo hay que darles el dinero y las armas en la cantidad adecuada.*

Zelensky fue invitado a informar ante las cámaras al Congreso y a los estadounidenses de a pie, en lugar de a Biden y a los demócratas. Eso es todo.

Pero *para los ucranianos de a pie, la visita de Zelensky a Washington no es en absoluto una actuación forzada de los demócratas, para ellos es un triunfo de Ucrania. Enorme.*

No nos hagamos ilusiones. Incluso esos personajes que se han autoproclamado expertos en Ucrania son incapaces de ver nada más allá del muñón ucraniano, como han demostrado repetidamente con sus pronósticos idiotas.

*Y qué decir de la gente corriente, la mayoría de la cual tiene una maceta tan encarnada en la cabeza que ya le ha brotado el pelo a través de ella. *Si estamos esperando una epifanía para poder decir 'ahora lo han entendido todo', es demasiado pronto.

*A finales de febrero aparecerán en Ucrania los primeros 'seguros de ser comprendidos'.

Mientras tanto, la frase 'lo entienden todo...' tiene tanta gracia como el eslogan ucraniano '¡el mundo entero está con nosotros!*


----------



## Iskra (25 Dic 2022)

Interesante artículo que me he encontrado mientras echaba un ojo a la prensa parroquial local.
Nada que no lleven meses diciendo @delhierro o @crocodile y que aceptando o no razones para entenderlo o nono deja de ser una (chocante) realidad.









Algunas dudas sobre la guerra de Ucrania


Cerca de cumplirse un año de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, y aunque se hayan vertido ya ríos de tinta sobre el tema, hay una serie de temas militares que siguen planteando algunas dudas



ileon.eldiario.es





Ni me extraña ni lo critico: hasta el momento, las informaciones que nos van llegando sobre la guerra de Ucrania se refieren más a hechos puntuales, a pequeñas batallas y a simples actos de propaganda que al desarrollo de la contienda en sí. Algunas publicaciones especializadas se acercan a veces, muy someramente, a las cuestiones estratégicas, pero con muy poco análisis y dejando de lado las opciones que a los aficionados a la historia militar nos parecen más obvias.

Por eso, desde mi parco conocimiento, más basado en lo que sucedió en la Guerra Mundial que en las circunstancias bélicas actuales, quisiera plantear las dudas que me quedan sobre el desarrollo de la campaña militar. Voy a ello directamente:


Nadie duda que la resistencia de Ucrania se debe, en buena medida, a la tremenda cantidad de material militar que el país agredido recibe de sus aliados occidentales. Pero el caso es que todo el material que llega de Occidente tiene que seguir una ruta determinada, y no me puedo creer que esa ruta no sea conocida, de un modo u otro, para la inteligencia rusa. En cualquier caso, me parece obvio que los aprovisionamientos llegan desde el Oeste. Y resulta también que los enfrentamientos se centran, exclusivamente, en la orilla oriental del Dniéper. Para llegar a la orilla Este del Dniéper, las armas ya aprovisionamientos pueden cruzar el río por exactamente catorce puentes. No hay más. ¿Alguien puede decirme por qué no han sido atacados esos cuellos de botella? Puedo aceptar que algunos de esos pasos se encuentren sobre enormes presas fluviales que no sea prudente destruir. Digamos que dos o tres. ¿Y el resto? ¿Por qué se permite que llegue todo ese material a lugares como Artemovsk, por ejemplo? Desde el proveedor hasta Artemovsk, el material tiene que pasar forzosamente por uno de esos 14 puentes. ¿Cómo es posible que ni siquiera se reporten ataques sobre alguno de ellos, aunque sólo sea para dificultar la logística? ¿Cuanto material tiene que concentrarse, además, a la entrada y salida de esos puentes? Pues no se habla de ataques tampoco en las proximidades. Y me cuesta entenderlo.
Lo mismo, pero para los nudos ferroviarios. La mayor parte del material, particularmente el pesado, se tiene que transportar por ferrocarril. Los nudos ferroviarios de la red ucraniana son conocidos por todos. Hasta yo los conozco y soy menos que nadie, porque aparecen en cualquier mapa comercial. ¿Por qué siguen operando con relativa normalidad? ¿Es de veras tan difícil aplastar media docena o una docena de esos nodos, o al menos entorpecerlos con ataques? No consigo creerlo.
La tercera cuestión es simple geografía. Mirando el mapa de Ucrania vemos que es un país partido en dos por un enorme río que corre de norte a sur. Si el atacante, como es el caso, puede atacar desde los dos lados del río, porque el caso es que partiendo de Bielorrusia se puede atacar tanto al Este como al Oeste del Dnieper, ¿cómo es posible que se realicen ataques de Este a Oeste y no de Norte a Sur? Permítanme la exageración que sólo pretende ilustrar mi duda: ¿No es más fácil acabar la guerra lanzando una ofensiva desde Brest a Leópolis que desde Bielgorod a Jarkov? En el primer caso, Occidente no podría seguir enviando armas. En el segundo, hay que combatir contra todo lo que la OTAN envía. ¿Por qué los rusos insisten en limitar la guerra al campo más favorable al enemigo?
 
La respuesta podría estar en esa doctrina que dice que la victoria se alcanza destruyendo el ejército enemigo, y no ocupando su territorio, pero es que, dadas las circunstancias, tampoco consigo creerme eso en esta ocasión. No del todo, al menos.

Demasiadas dudas, de momento. Quizás el futuro nos ofrezca algunas respuestas. O quizás no, como en tantos otros casos.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Iskra (25 Dic 2022)

Está clarísimo que urge acabar cuanto antes con esta podredumbre de simulacro de comunidad o legalidad ( o como quieran llamarlo) internacional. Dan mucha verguenza ajena.

UNICEF pide al régimen de Kiev que retire de la lista de personas a asesinar "myrotvorets" a los menores de edad.

¡De repente e inesperadamente, esta organización, que existe para proteger a los niños de todo el mundo, se dio cuenta de la existencia de un sitio web como Myrotvorets! Pues recordad, la misma organización que mantiene sus listas de "enemigos potenciales de Ucrania que deben morir". Y también hay niños. Muchos niños.

No se han tomado muchas prisas, ya que este sitio existe desde AGOSTO DE 2014.

Por supuesto, los políticos occidentales y el Vaticano tampoco están muy pendientes del asunto. Los medios de comunicación, las asociaciones de prensa occidentales, tampoco han pedido que paren las rotativas.

Pero para el Papa de Roma, la sacrílega es Rusia, por invadir Ucrania.









Misha in Fidelista por Siempre


UNICEF pide al régimen de Kiev que retire de la lista de personas a asesinar "myrotvorets" a los menores de edad. ¡De repente e inesperadamente, esta organización, que existe para proteger a los niños de todo el mundo, se dio cuenta de la existencia de un sitio web como Myrotvorets! Pues...




t.me


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *“Polonia se ha convertido en nuestro socio más importante en Europa continental”, afirma un alto responsable de las fuerzas armadas de Estados Unidos en el continente, *
> *Polonia se consolida como una potencia militar de Europa*
> *El temor al expansionismo de Moscú desde la invasión a Ucrania movilizó al gobierno ultranacionalista a dotarse de una de las mejores fuerzas armadas del continente*
> 24 de diciembre de 2022 09:11
> ...



Resumen. El amo anglo puede poner en juego a los tontos de los Polacos, con el mismo cuento que les decían a los Ukros. Tenéis el mejor y mayor ejército de Europa...


----------



## arriqui (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando alguien se juega el pescuezo por decir sus verdades no hay propaganda que valga. Estas tías lo van a tener muy muy jodido, van a estar en el punto de mira para siempre. No se puede ir diciendo las verdades del barquero ante Putin sin que caigas pronto o tarde. Lo mismo va por @arriondas.
> 
> Por cierto, en Rusia van a sacar una ley para que no se pueda entrar en las redes sociales de forma anónima. Puedo buscar el enlace. Ya os querría yo ver opinando en Rusia con vuestro verdadero nombre. Estas tías tienen un par de cojones como las esferas de Branderburgo.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Interesante artículo que me he encontrado mientras echaba un ojo a la prensa parroquial local.
> Nada que no lleven meses diciendo @delhierro o @crocodile y que aceptando o no razones para entenderlo o nono deja de ser una (chocante) realidad.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo pienso igual que ese hombre. Esto no tiene mucho sentido. Es todo en teatro? Buscan otra cosa, como alargar la guerra o causar las mayores bajas posibles en Ucrania?


----------



## dabuti (25 Dic 2022)

RUSIA NO ESCATIMARÁ ESFUERZOS PARA ACABAR CON EL GOBIERNO NACIONALISTA EN KIEV AFIRMA HOY MEDVEDEV.
MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
25 DEC, 21:38
*Russia to spare no effort to achieve goals of its special operation — Medvedev*
According to Deputy Chairman of the Russian Security Council, "the special military operation is the continuation of our long-standing fight against ugly neo-fascism and nationalism in all of its manifestations"

MOSCOW, December 25. /TASS/. Russia will spare no effort to achieve the goals of its special military operation in Ukraine and bring down the Kiev nationalist regime, Deputy Chairman of the Russian Security Council Dmitry Medvedev wrote in an article summing up the results of the outgoing year that was published in the Rossiyskaya Gazeta.
"We will do our utmost to achieve the goal of the special military operation. So that the disgusting regime of Kiev nationalists cease to exist. Today, no one but us can do it," he wrote.
According to Medvedev, "the special military operation is the continuation of our long-standing fight against ugly neo-fascism and nationalism in all of its manifestations."
"We will rebuff any attempts to humiliate and annihilate entire nations in the selfish group interests, to rewrite history in black and blood, and, in the long run - and today it is evident even for our enemies - to contain our development and tear our country into parts. This is an ultimate design of those who confront us. And they make no secret of that, saying it openly: ‘Russia is to be destroyed,’" he noted.


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Dic 2022)

ANSA) - ROMA, 25 DE DICIEMBRE - Rusia no escatimará esfuerzos para lograr los objetivos de la operación especial en Ucrania y derribar "el régimen nacionalista" en Kiev: el vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Dmitri Medvedev, escribió en un artículo en Rossiyskaya Gazeta, según lo informado por el impuesto.
"Haremos todo lo posible para lograr el objetivo de la operación militar especial, de modo que el repugnante régimen de los nacionalistas de Kiev deje de existir". Hoy, nadie más que nosotros podemos hacerlo. Iniciar la operación especial fue una decisión difícil pero necesaria ", dijo. escribió el ex presidente.


----------



## ROBOTECH (25 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando alguien se juega el pescuezo por decir sus verdades no hay propaganda que valga. Estas tías lo van a tener muy muy jodido, van a estar en el punto de mira para siempre. No se puede ir diciendo las verdades del barquero ante Putin sin que caigas pronto o tarde. Lo mismo va por @arriondas.
> 
> Por cierto, en Rusia van a sacar una ley para que no se pueda entrar en las redes sociales de forma anónima. Puedo buscar el enlace. Ya os querría yo ver opinando en Rusia con vuestro verdadero nombre. Estas tías tienen un par de cojones como las esferas de Branderburgo.



¿Éstas?


----------



## Iskra (25 Dic 2022)

Un espía soviético sonríe antes de ser ejecutado por un oficial finlandés, sin defensa alguna ni mucho menos haber tenido ningún juicio previo. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial los aliados de la Alemania Nazi, nunca cumplieron con los derechos hacia los prisioneros de guerra en el frente oriental, pese a haber firmado el acta del convenio de Ginebra. Entre los más febriles aliados de los nazis estaban los rumanos, italianos, húngaros y finlandeses.

"Yo como alto oficial alemán puedo decir que todos los soldados de la Wehrmatch son culpables de genocidio en la Unión Soviética, y que las peores atrocidades cometidas fueron hechas por soldados comunes y corrientes" Wilhelm Landheld, Director del campo de prisioneros de Járkov - fragmento sacado de "Los juicios de Járkov" 

- Frente_Oriental

@KaosCanal / @KaosDebate


----------



## piru (25 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Yo pienso igual que ese hombre. Esto no tiene mucho sentido. Es todo en teatro? Buscan otra cosa, como alargar la guerra o causar las mayores bajas posibles en Ucrania?



Se llama desnazificación y sólo hay una forma de conseguirlo: exterminando nazis.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (25 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Se llama desnazificación y sólo hay una forma de conseguirlo: exterminando nazis.



Joder pero hasta en eso no tiene lógica. Si buscan desnazificar ¿Por qué liberaron a todos los de Azov?


----------



## vegahermosa (25 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Joder pero hasta en eso no tiene lógica. Si buscan desnazificar ¿Por qué liberaron a todos los de Azov?



porque no tienen valor real


----------



## rejon (25 Dic 2022)

Lo único que se puede negociar con quién ha invadido y bombardeado tu país, violado y asesinado a tu gente es:


- La retirada inmediata de las tropas
- La entrega a la justicia de los criminales de guerra
- El pago de las indemnizaciones de guerra para la reconstrucción de Ucrania.


----------



## Aguilucho (25 Dic 2022)

Después de meses de sacrificar para nada miles de mobiks rusos... son expulsados de Bakhmut. Otra derrota más. Directamente he perdido la cuenta de cuantas llevan desde hace meses 

¿Quien iba a decir que la estrategia de lanzar miles de soldados mal equipados iba a ser un absoluto desastre? ¿Esperaban que se les acabaran las balas?


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es evidente que la gente muere más en invierno, no digamos los ancianos. No tanto por el frío sino por las enfermedades respiratorias propias de la época.



Se sabe de toda la vida, y ahora después de reírse de las abuelas, ya empiezan a aparecer los estudios de que el frío baja las defensas.










¿Causa el frío los resfriados? La ciencia logra por fin responder a esta eterna duda


Siempre ha habido mucha discusión sobre el papel del frío en los resfriados. Ahora, estos científicos tienen nuevas respuestas.




hipertextual.com













18 enfermedades agravadas por la exposición al frío


Presentación de los posibles efectos que supone la exposición al frío, dependiendo de su intensidad y duración, en casos de patologías preexistentes.




www.revistaseguridadminera.com













Descubren por qué las infecciones de vías respiratorias superiores son más comunes con el frío


Un estudio demuestra que el mecanismo inmunitario situado en el interior de la nariz contra el resfriado común, la gripe o la covid-19 no se activa de forma adecuada a temperaturas bajas




www.noticiasdegipuzkoa.eus


----------



## Iskra (26 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 305, 25/12/2022. Vera Sergeyevna Kashcheyeva (en ruso, Вера Сергеевна Кащеева; 15 de septiembre…


fue una médica militar soviética que combatió durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial en el 120.° Regimiento de Fusileros (39.ª División de Fusileros de la Guardia, 28.° Cuerpo de Fusileros de la Guardia, 8.° Ejército de la Guardia, Tercer Frente Ucraniano). En 1944, recibió el título de Héroe de la...




telegra.ph





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 305, 25/12/2022.


Spoiler: Heroína médica sobre el Dniéper



Vera Sergeyevna Kashcheyeva (en ruso, Вера Сергеевна Кащеева; 15 de septiembre de 1922 – 20 de mayo de 1975) fue una médica militar soviética que combatió durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial en el 120.° Regimiento de Fusileros (39.ª División de Fusileros de la Guardia, 28.° Cuerpo de Fusileros de la Guardia, 8.° Ejército de la Guardia, Tercer Frente Ucraniano). En 1944, recibió el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética por su valor durante las batallas para el cruce del río Dniéper.Fue la única mujer de la 39.ª División de Fusileros de la Guardia en recibir el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética y una de las primeras mujeres en recibir el máximo galardón del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Rojaː la Medalla Florence Nightingale, que se otorga a las enfermeras por su dedicación y valentía excepcionales para ayudar a los heridos y enfermos, tanto en tiempos de guerra como de paz (1973).



Hoy ha sido un día, en que prácticamente toda la prensa occidental, se ha referido a Rusia, casi nada a Ucrania, pero si de Rusia, entrevista de Putin, que ha abordado, una vez más los orígenes de la guerra, sus alcances, sus posibles escenarios, y occidente, obviamente comprende lo que quiere comprender, y del resto, escribe lo que ellos, no piensan, sino que desean.

*Las alarmas antiaéreas suenan en Kiev.* Y ayer decía la "inteligencia" británica, que los rusos ya no tenían misiles.

El presidente Vladimir Putin, en una entrevista en la televisión estatal rusa, ha dicho que *Rusia está dispuesta a negociar con todas las partes implicadas en el conflicto de Ucrania, pero responsabiliza a Kiev y a sus aliados occidentales de la negativa a entablar conversaciones.*

Por su parte, el presidente ucraniano,* Volodimir Zelenski, en su discurso de Navidad* de anoche ha repasado toda la serie de penurias a la que se enfrenta la población ucraniana tras diez meses de la invasión rusa y ha arengado a los ucranianos para que "no esperaremos el milagro, lo haremos nosotros mismos".

*Ortodoxos ucranianos celebran la Navidad en Kiev como un desafío a Rusia*. Las campanas de las iglesias repican y los cantos religiosos ascienden al cielo. Este domingo, cristianos ortodoxos festejan la Navidad en Kiev como un desafío hacia las autoridades religiosas rusas, que celebrarán el nacimiento de Jesucristo en dos semanas. En un templo abarrotado, cerca del célebre monasterio de San Miguel de las Cúpulas Doradas ubicado en la capital ucraniana, al lado del río Dniéper, los fieles encienden velas uno tras otro, mientras que otros hacen fila antes de confesarse.
"La guerra nos ha traído mucho dolor", confiesa a la AFP Olga Stanko, una creyente de 72 años. "No podemos seguir bajo la influencia rusa", afirma Stanko, en un contexto en el que el conflicto militar con Moscú se ha desplazado también al terreno religioso. "No podemos seguir bajo la influencia rusa", afirma Stanko, en un contexto en el que el conflicto militar con Moscú se ha desplazado también al terreno religioso.
Ucrania, un país cuya población es en su mayoría ortodoxa, se halla entre una Iglesia dependiente del Patriarcado de Moscú -que anunció romper sus vínculos con Rusia a finales de mayo debido a la ofensiva rusa- y otra independiente de la tutela rusa. Creada a finales de 2018, la Iglesia ha jurado lealtad al Patriarcado Ecuménico de Constantinopla, con sede en Estambul.
Si los ucranianos religiosos llegan a cambiar sus preceptos religiosos, por el odio a Rusia, eso quiere decir que su fe es relativa, tan relativa como sus convicciones.

¿Si no la hubo para navidad, porqué habría que serlo para año nuevo?. *La contienda de Ucrania sin visos de tregua a una semana del Año Nuevo*. A una semana del Año Nuevo, los combates en Ucrania no cesan ni un solo día pese a las declaraciones de Rusia de estar lista para negociaciones, palabras de las que Kiev desconfía sobremanera.
"Estamos preparados para negociar con todas las partes implicadas acerca de soluciones aceptables, pero está en sus manos. No somos nosotros los que nos negamos a negociar, son ellos", dijo este domingo el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, en una entrevista emitida por televisión.
Según el jefe del Kremlin, la otra parte, en relación a Kiev y países occidentales que le apoyan, "se ha negado a entablar conversaciones". Es la segunda vez esta semana que el líder ruso destaca su disposición de negociar una solución en Ucrania.


*Von der Leyen destaca la solidaridad con Ucrania*. La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, escribe hoy en su cuenta de Twitter que "al celebrar la Navidad, recordemos este año trascendental" la solidaridad con Ucrania.
Hace días que no sabía de la señorita Von Der Foyen, como en el Parlamento Europeo andan todos arrancando por lo de Catar y Marruecos.

* "No creo que sea tan peligroso", dijo el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin,* en la entrevista de hoy domingo en la televisión estatal Rossiya 1, a la pregunta de si el conflicto geopolítico con Occidente se acercaba a un nivel peligroso, informa Reuters.
Putin dijo que Occidente había comenzado el conflicto en Ucrania en 2014 al derrocar a un presidente prorruso en las protestas de la Revolución de Maidan. Poco después de esa revolución, Rusia reincorporó Crimea y las fuerzas respaldadas por Rusia comenzaron a luchar contra las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en el este de Ucrania.
"En realidad, lo fundamental aquí es la política de nuestros adversarios geopolíticos, cuyo objetivo es separar a Rusia, a la Rusia histórica", dijo Putin en la entrevista en la televisión estatal. Putin ha utilizado el concepto de "Rusia histórica" para argumentar que ucranianos y rusos son un solo pueblo, socavando la soberanía de Kiev y justificando su ofensiva en Ucrania.
Putin considera lo que denomina una "operación militar especial" en Ucrania como un momento decisivo en el que Moscú se enfrentó por fin a un bloque occidental que, según él, lleva intentando destruir a Rusia desde la caída de la Unión Soviética en 1991. Ucrania y Occidente afirman que Putin no tiene justificación alguna para lo que consideran una guerra de ocupación al estilo imperial que ha sembrado el sufrimiento y la muerte en toda Ucrania.
Putin describió a Rusia como un "país único" y que la inmensa mayoría de su pueblo estaba unida en su deseo de defenderlo. "En cuanto a la parte principal -el 99,9% de nuestros ciudadanos, nuestro pueblo que está dispuesto a darlo todo por los intereses de la Madre Patria-, no hay nada raro para mí aquí", dijo Putin.
"Esto me convence una vez más de que Rusia es un país único y de que tenemos un pueblo excepcional. Esto se ha confirmado a lo largo de la historia de la existencia de Rusia".

*No se vislumbra el final de la guerra en Ucrania*. Rusia está dispuesta a negociar con todas las partes implicadas en la guerra de Ucrania, pero Kiev y sus partidarios occidentales se han negado a entablar conversaciones, declaró el presidente en una entrevista emitida el domingo. La invasión de Ucrania por Rusia el 24 de febrero ha desencadenado el conflicto más mortífero en Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial y el mayor enfrentamiento entre Moscú y Occidente desde la crisis de los misiles cubanos de 1962.
El Kremlin dice que luchará hasta conseguir todos sus objetivos, mientras que Kiev afirma que no descansará hasta expulsar a todos los soldados rusos de todo su territorio, incluida Crimea, que Rusia se anexionó en 2014, informa Reuters. "Estamos dispuestos a negociar con todos los implicados soluciones aceptables, pero eso depende de ellos; no somos nosotros los que nos negamos a negociar, son ellos", dijo Putin a la televisión estatal Rossiya 1 en una entrevista emitida el domingo.
El director de la CIA, William Burns, declaró en una entrevista publicada este mes que, aunque la mayoría de los conflictos terminan en negociación, la evaluación de la CIA era que Rusia aún no se tomaba en serio una negociación real para poner fin a la guerra.

*Rusia reitera que nunca aceptará topes ni al petróleo ni al gas* afirmó este domingo el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, informa Efe.
"Nunca estaremos de acuerdo con tal alteración y destrucción de los procesos de mercado para la fijación de precios", dijo Peskov en una entrevista a la televisión pública rusa. Agregó que el precio máximo establecido puede ser "generoso", pero eso tampoco influiría en la postura rusa. "Si hoy aceptas un tope generoso, mañana tendrás que aceptar otro que atenta contra tus intereses", explicó.
Este jueves, el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, advirtió de que si el tope al gas ruso, que se discute en Occidente, viola los contratos actuales de Gazprom con sus contrapartes, Moscú se reservaría el derecho a "pensar si los tiene que cumplir o no", ya que la otra parte las infringe.

*Putin está al 100% seguro de que Rusia "destruirá" los misiles Patriot estadounidenses entregados a Kiev*. "Por supuesto, lo destruiremos, 100% seguro", dijo Putin en una entrevista con un reportero de Rossiya-1, de la que se emitió un breve fragmento en la televisión estatal rusa.

Las autoridades* de Zaporiyia concluyen la construcción de fortificaciones*. En la parte de la región liberada por tropas rusas, informó un representante local, recoge Efe. Según el político Vladímir Rogov, líder del movimiento "Juntos con Rusia", las fortificaciones "frustrarán cualquier intento del enemigo" de avanzar y "perturbar la paz" de la población.
Para confirmar sus palabras, Rogov publicó en Telegram unas imágenes de trincheras y "dientes de dragón" que las autoridades han ordenado levantar en la zona. Según dijo Rogov el mes pasado, el frente de Zaporiyia podría cobrar un carácter prioritario para las tropas ucranianas tras la retirada rusa del norte de Jersón.
Posteriormente, el dirigente prorruso denunció que la intensidad del fuego de artillería en la línea de contacto entre las partes en Zaporiyia era "mayor que de costumbre". Rusia controla las partes sur y central de Zaporiyia, que componen cerca del 70 % del territorio de la región, pero no ha podido tomar la capital de la provincia.

*Diputados rusos estudian aumentar impuestos a los huidos por la contienda *pero que continúan trabajando a distancia, anunció este domingo el presidente de la Duma o cámara baja del Parlamento, Viacheslav Volodin, informa Efe.
"Sería correcto anular las preferencias para los que se marcharon de Rusia y subir sus impuestos. Sería justo. Trabajamos en los respectivos cambios en la legislación", escribió Volodin en Telegram. Según Volodin, es "absolutamente obvia" la razón por la que los emigrantes han decidido "fugarse".
"Los que se dieron cuenta de que se habían equivocado, ya han vuelto", aseguró y agregó que los otros han de comprender que la sociedad "no aprueba sus pasos y cree que son traidores". "Hasta el momento, los huidos no solo trabajan a distancia para empresas rusas, sino que disfrutan de todos los beneficios que les otorga la legislación de nuestro país", indicó.
Más de un millón de rusos, según diversas estimaciones, han salido del país tras el inicio de la campaña militar en Ucrania, un éxodo que se aceleró en septiembre pasado con la declaración de una movilización militar parcial en Rusia. Con todo, un porcentaje importante de emigrantes optó más tarde por regresar, según las estadísticas basadas en el análisis del uso de las tarjetas SIM.

*En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid0p5yq4cNys2n6Y2KjywvGXXwrw5k7ouJYmqfJFJiHqaU5JdEM9oGCnbANnJHjgDMBl/?mibextid=Nif5oz

*En las calles del Dnieper hay una distribución masiva de citaciones. *A cualquier ucraniano en edad militar, es decir, sí aún respiras, se le da citación y en 3 días está en el frente. Sin entrenamiento. Hasta el último ucraniano, se va cumpliendo. Video

Un destacamento de combatientes chechenos bajo el liderazgo del querido hermano, un comandante experimentado Rustam Aguev, está limpiando con éxito el territorio responsable de las formaciones nacionalistas y de la OTAN. *Los combatientes de Ajmat se deshacen de los ukronazis en Soledar - video de Ramzan Kadyrov*. Video

Las consecuencias de uno de los ataques con misiles en la zona industrial de* Kramatorsk esta mañana*. Foto

Kamikaze UAV "Lancet" destruye un obús de 155 mm FH-70. Video

Otro vehículo blindado británico Mastiff (6x6) destruido en la zona SMO. Video

El cañón de artillería autopropulsado Crab, de fabricación polaca, destruido, fue fotografiado en las carreteras de Ucrania. Se puede suponer que el arma fue alcanzada como resultado de un ataque de artillería o de un dron kamikaze. Foto

Los militantes ucranianos en *Maryinka *cayeron bajo la "lluvia de fuego". Durante varios meses se han librado feroces batallas por este asentamiento. Se utiliza una amplia gama de armas contra el enemigo. Videos

Ucronazis destruidos en la *picadora de carne Artemovsk.* Video

*La solidaridad vendida. Ucrania se convierte en uno de los principales receptores de armas para España.* Madrid exportó casi 210 millones de euros a Kiev en el primer semestre de 2022: el 56 % de esta cuantía corresponde a proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm, y el resto incluye 7,2 millones en bombas, 6,4 millones en armas de hasta 20 mm de calibre, y 3,7 millones en cascos y blindajes. El año anterior, el país ibérico no vendió ninguna arma a Ucrania. Foto

Debe ser algo deprimente ver como vas a quedar. Soldados ucranianos conducen un blindado de la OTAN frente a otros vehículos militares del mismo modelo destruidos. Las tropas ucranianas condujeron un blindado de transporte de personal M113, de fabricación estadounidense, frente a varios vehículos militares del mismo modelo, pero en mucho peor estado tras encontrarse con el fuego de artillería ruso. Video

AFU espera ofensiva del ejército ruso en dirección a Lyman. "*El ejército ruso se está preparando para lanzar otra ofensiva además de Artemovsk y Avdiivka, ahora en dirección a Lyman"*. Serhiy Cherevaty, portavoz de la Agrupación del Este de la AFU. Foto

En el video, el soldado de la AFU responde a los disparos de los combatientes de Wagner cerca del cadáver de su compañero durante la Batalla por Bajmut "picadora de carne", al prisionero de la 17ª Brigada de Tanques le fue decomisado su equipo. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sufre enormes pérdidas en el *área de Artemovsk. Video*

Foto: Ayer, contabilicé 19 días sin corte de energía eléctrica, he seguido la información, y al parecer tampoco han habido en ninguna parte en toda Cuba. ¿Acaso no fue un compromiso del gobierno cubana de resolver el problema eléctrico en el mes de diciembre?, pues lo resolvió la primera semana de diciembre. ¿Que tenemos que cambiar nuestra ùatriz energética?, por supuesto, y trabaja, no es un problema de falta de voluntad, sino de disponibilidad de recursos. Pero ahí estuvieron esos héroes anónimos, ingenieros, obreros, responsables de Centrales, gente que trabaja, que no está en la quejadera ni botándose pa'la calle porque no hay esto o lo otro. Resolviendo, y resolviendo para todos y para el bien de todos.

¿Y la moraleja?, que si se pudo, que si se puede y que sí se podrá..., y si ya resolvimos eso, a resolver la alimentación y esa soberanía que necesitamos, y también el transporte..., y no será a bases de las recetas de neoliberales que piensan que salud y educación son gastos, cuando son nuestra mejor inversión. Además de un derecho.





Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

*Putin dice que Rusia está dispuesta a negociar sobre Ucrania.*

Rusia está dispuesta a negociar con todas las partes implicadas en el conflicto de Ucrania, pero Kiev y sus partidarios occidentales se han negado a entablar conversaciones, según ha declarado el presidente Vladimir Putin, informa Reuters.

"Estamos dispuestos a negociar soluciones aceptables con todas las partes implicadas, pero eso depende de ellas: no somos nosotros los que nos negamos a negociar, sino ellos", declaró Putin a la televisión estatal en una entrevista.

"Creo que estamos actuando en la dirección correcta, estamos defendiendo nuestros intereses nacionales, los intereses de nuestros ciudadanos, de nuestro pueblo. Y no tenemos otra opción que proteger a nuestros ciudadanos", afirmó Putin.


----------



## Iskra (26 Dic 2022)

*El ejército ruso intensificó sus ataques cerca de Liman y Kupyansk, y también inflige daños por fuego a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en otras direcciones, lo principal del resumen del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:*

▪En las *direcciones de Kupyansk y Limansk*, las FFAA de RF están utilizando activamente tanques y artillería en áreas de más de 25 asentamientos. Entre ellos se encuentran Kislovka, Kotlyarovka y Berestovoye en la región de Járkov; Ploschanka, Dibrova y Chervonopopovka en LPR y Yampolovka en DPR.
▪En las *direcciones de Bajmut y Avdeievka*, las FFAA de RF dispararon contra las FFAA de Ucrania en áreas de más de 20 asentamientos, en particular en Spirny, Berestovoy, Yakovlevka, Soledar, Artemovsk, Opytny, Ozaryanovka y "New York" en la RPD.
▪En *dirección a Seversk*, el ejército ruso disparó contra las posiciones de Ucrania en las áreas de Vintorovka, Manujovka, Ryzhevka y Vorozhba, región de Sumy.
▪En la *dirección de Slobozhansky*, las FFAA de RF llevaron a cabo bombardeos con mortero y artillería de las FFAA de Ucrania en el área de los asentamientos de Strelechya, Staritsa, Zemlyanka, Ustinovka y Oljovatka, región de Járkov.
▪Durante el día, las FFAA Rusas lanzaron un *ataque con misiles contra objetivos en la región de Kupyansk en la región de Járkov* y llevaron a cabo 10 ataques del MLRS.








Frente del Este


Pura información




t.me





Breve actualización de la situación en el *frente Svatovo-Kremennaya.*

Hoy han continuado los intensos combates posicionales. La artillería de ambos bandos no se detuvo ni un minuto. La aviación enemiga lleva varios días sin surcar los cielos, aparentemente consciente de que nuestra defensa aérea les está esperando.

Las unidades de la realmente heroica 144 División de Fusileros Motorizados reciben refuerzos diarios de personal y equipo. La restauración de la capacidad de combate está en pleno apogeo. Lo que agrada es la llegada de nuevos tipos de armas y equipo militar.

Ayer un jojol bombardeó un puente en Rubizhne desde un 777. En total se dispararon unos 6 proyectiles. No puedo decir exactamente lo que esperaba, al parecer estaba tratando de ralentizar el ritmo de nuestra acumulación. No obstante, el puente sigue funcionando con normalidad y los daños son mínimos. 

Cerca de Svatovo nuestras tropas continúan su ofensiva. El ritmo de avance no es elevado, pero sí estable. Lo estamos recuperando metro a metro. El enemigo será derrotado, humillado y destruido, y la Victoria será nuestra.

Fuente: @vysokygovorit








Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kill33r (26 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Se sabe de toda la vida, y ahora después de reírse de las abuelas, ya empiezan a aparecer los estudios de que el frío baja las defensas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema no es el frío
Es la deficiencia de vitaminas,más antioxidantes preparando el motor para la adaptación anual al frío,que se ingieren en forma de:

Beta carotenos.
Luteína.
Licopeno.
Selenio.
Vitamina A.
Vitamina C.
Vitamina E.

Los antioxidante es una molécula capaz de retardar o prevenir la oxidación de otras moléculas. La oxidación es una reacción química de transferencia de electrones de una sustancia a un agente oxidante. Las reacciones de oxidación pueden producir radicales que comienzan reacciones en cadena que dañan las células

Te imaginas tener un coche con motor V8 de compresión 13.5:1 y echarle gasolina 87 octanos ?
Picas biela hasta que revientan los casquillos de la cabeza de la biela con cigueñal

Es gasolina, sí,pero necesita octanaje para bajar la autodetonacion por compresión

Los abuelos de los pueblos,que comen frutas y verduras de temporada junto a frutos secos con legumbres,"infusiones+miel natural",tendrán una adaptación mejor y con más homeostasis que alguien de ciudad que come todo refinado y bebe Fanta limón para intentar consumir vitamina C 

Solo la aceituna en los pueblos más el aceite de girasol tienen por si solos los mejores antioxidantes que se pueden conseguir


----------



## Seronoser (26 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *“Polonia se ha convertido en nuestro socio más importante en Europa continental”, afirma un alto responsable de las fuerzas armadas de Estados Unidos en el continente, *
> *Polonia se consolida como una potencia militar de Europa*
> *El temor al expansionismo de Moscú desde la invasión a Ucrania movilizó al gobierno ultranacionalista a dotarse de una de las mejores fuerzas armadas del continente*
> 24 de diciembre de 2022 09:11
> ...



Pero si Polonia no tiene ni 60.000 soldados profesionales .
Le dura a Rusia una semana, incluso con ayuda occidental.

Cuando el año que viene plante Rusia sus aviones y misiles nucleares en la frontera polaca, tras los acuerdos con Bielorrusia, veremos cómo se cagan los polacos.
Si les conocemos de sobra...


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El problema no es el frío
> Es la deficiencia de vitamina D,C más antioxidantes que se ingieren en forma de:
> 
> Beta carotenos.
> ...



La vitamina D es otro factor pero el frío también, se pueden hacer estudios donde el nivel de vitamina D sea constante.



DEFINE_ME


----------



## Praktica (26 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Interesante artículo que me he encontrado mientras echaba un ojo a la prensa parroquial local.
> Nada que no lleven meses diciendo @delhierro o @crocodile y que aceptando o no razones para entenderlo o nono deja de ser una (chocante) realidad.
> 
> 
> ...



La respuesta podría estar en esa doctrina que dice que la victoria se alcanza destruyendo el ejército enemigo, y no ocupando su territorio, pero es que, dadas las circunstancias, tampoco consigo creerme eso en esta ocasión. No del todo, al menos.

Demasiadas dudas, de momento. Quizás el futuro nos ofrezca algunas respuestas. O quizás no, como en tantos otros casos.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

la medvedev troupe.....

*Quién detiene los ataques a los puentes con la UE los **y ferrocarriles de Ucrania.*
Кто не даёт нанести удары по мостам и железным дорогам Украины | Заговор Элит
tr dee

‘*Los oligarcas rusos están impidiendo los ataques contra los ferrocarriles y las infraestructuras críticas de Ucrania’, afirmó Konstantin Sivkov, Vicepresidente de la Academia Rusa de Fuerzas de Cohetes y Artillería, *en ORT.

*La infraestructura ferroviaria ucraniana aún no ha sido destruida porque los oligarcas rusos, ucranianos y occidentales están interesados en ella, y siguen ganando conjuntamente con esquemas de negocio que no han cambiado desde el inicio del operativo.

Según Sivkov, el titanio ruso, del que dependen críticamente varias industrias, incluida la militar, es suministrado a Occidente por los ferrocarriles ucranianos.*

'En virtud de las sanciones vigentes, que todo el mundo tiene que cumplir,* queda una comunicación 'gris' que conecta a Rusia con Europa. Se trata de los ferrocarriles ucranianos y sus infraestructuras.

Rusia produce el 87% del titanio mundial. Todo ese titanio se destinaba a las necesidades de la Unión Soviética -submarinos según la clasificación americana 'Alpha', según la nuestra - 'Lira' del proyecto 705-: eran barcos hechos completamente de cascos de titanio.* 3,5 mil toneladas de titanio. Los *estadounidenses* se sorprendieron, porque consideran que e*l titanio tiene el mismo valor que el oro.

Después de la destrucción de nuestro país por la nomenclatura tardía y ladrona de la Unión Soviética de la Perestroika, el titanio 'no era necesario' aquí, porque había un enorme interés de Occidente, de USA en primer lugar, para conseguir ese titanio. Todo el titanio se fue a Occidente.

El titanio se utilizó para fabricar las alas de los aviones; los proyectiles Escalibur del cañón M777, que se utilizan hoy en día contra nosotros, están hechos de nuestro propio titanio. *Si dejan de suministrar titanio ahora, ‘todo’ se convertirá en ‘titanio’. Es ‘peor’ que el gas, porque *dependen del titanio para construir los últimos aviones de combate.

Por eso nuestra oligarquía, la oligarquía ucraniana y Occidente tienen un interés objetivo en que esta comunicación ferroviaria funcione sin problemas', dijo Sivkov.

El grueso (90%) de la ayuda militar y material de Occidente al régimen de Kiev, *que ha perdido más del 70% de las armas que tenía hasta el 24 de febrero, l*lega por ferrocarril desde el oeste de Ucrania (Lviv), que limita con Polonia y Eslovaquia.

Los lugares vulnerables son tres cruces de puentes dentro del alcance de los misiles tácticos y de la fuerza aérea, que pueden ser destruidos por tres ataques puntuales en coordenadas conocidas. En este caso, las comunicaciones que apoyan la viabilidad y la sostenibilidad militar de las FAU y del régimen en su conjunto quedarían destruidas.*

El transporte alternativo de mercancías por carretera no compensaría el desastre logístico. Sin embargo, no es así, ni muchas empresas de la estructura económica y de defensa básica controladas por Kiev evitan los bombardeos con misiles.

*Los bienes y productos exportados por los oligarcas ucranianos y sus socios rusos también se transportan en tren en dirección contraria, hacia el oeste, a través de las rutas ferroviarias mencionadas. *Al fin y al cabo, *tras el bloqueo *del transporte aéreo, marítimo y por carretera internacional, *el ferrocarril*, al que se le retiraron las sanciones occidentales, q*uedó como único comunicador logístico de exportación e importación.

El contralmirante Kirby, portavoz del Pentágono, dijo que, en contra de la lógica de la guerra, la inteligencia estadounidense no había registrado ni un solo intento de las fuerzas rusas y del LNR desde finales de febrero hasta mediados de abril de bloquear por cualquier medio el flujo de armas estadounidenses y europeas a las unidades de primera línea de las FAU.

Esto explica probablemente la posición 'inarticulada' de la mayor parte de la oligarquía rusa *y de muchas de las figuras más influyentes de la lista de Forbes rusos respecto a la *agresión híbrida de USA y la UE contra Rusia, incluyendo su componente más sensible: los combates en Ucrania; también explica el extraño curso de la operación.*

Rusia debería conocer a sus 'héroes':

*Mordashov,* propietario de Severstal.
Adquirió el control de la Acería de Cherepovets en 1993 por 76.000(!) rublos (70 dólares) al tipo de cambio de entonces, ahora pretende transferir las acciones de sus activos a fideicomisos, cuyos beneficios se enviarán a la ONU con el consiguiente gasto en la 'liquidación de las consecuencias del conflicto armado en Ucrania'; *tal acuerdo permitirá a la ONU obtener unos 1.000 millones de dólares ganados con la explotación de los recursos naturales y la mano de obra rusos.* 

*Abramovich*, propietario de Evraz y otros activos por valor de 14.000 millones de dólares, ha enviado unos 10 millones de dólares para *ayudar a Ucrania y también se ha manifestado asegurando la liberación del cautiverio de varios francotiradores mercenarios británicos, que suponen muchas de las vidas de los soldados rusos. Al mismo tiempo, anunció que enviaría los fondos de las propiedades extranjeras vendidas 'a los ucranianos afectados por la guerra'.*
*Abramovich es uno de los grupos de presión 'en la sombra' más influyentes, el 'testaferro' de los 'primeros liberales de Yeltsin' *(Voloshin, *Chubais*, Kudrin, Yumashev, Mau, Shuvalov, Dvorkovich y otros).

Estas circunstancias explican su participación en las negociaciones ruso-ucranianas por parte de una serie de expertos como representante acordado de la oligarquía ruso-ucraniana, aceptado, a diferencia de los jefes de las delegaciones oficiales, por el presidente Erdogan en vísperas de la reunión Moscú-Kiev.

Fridman y Aven, los propietarios del Grupo Alfa, e*nviaron 150 millones de euros en ayuda a Ucrania* (el coste de mantener la brigada de asalto).
Deripaska - crítico con la operación, se negó a responder a las cartas en las que se solicitaba ayuda para las unidades de voluntarios en formación; fue condenado por un tribunal estadounidense (!) por intentar obtener ilegalmente la ciudadanía estadounidense para sus hijos (y posteriormente para él mismo);
Potanin - d*onó el 50% de las acciones de Rosbank que posee a una determinada fundación benéfica. Dado que el propietario de Interros, Norilsk Nickel y otros ‘nichos’ se ha manifestado en repetidas ocasiones 'en contra de la guerra en Ucrania', es fácil predecir que gran parte del gasto 'benéfico' del fondo se destinará a apoyar esta posición, *incluso a favor del régimen de Kiev.
Lisin representa a un poderoso grupo de presión de los exportadores de metal negro y metalistería a Ucrania, que actúa a través de *Shuvalov, Voloshin, Kudrin, Shokhin *y la alta dirección del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio.
*Entre los multimillonarios rusos que apoyan a su país se encuentran Prigozhin, propietario de la PMC Wagner, Malofeyev, que lleva muchos años apoyando a Donbass, *y también patrocina a varias unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas unidas, comprando drones, cámaras térmicas, uniformes, etc.

Según el Gabinete de Ministros ucraniano, *hasta 903 instalaciones en Ucrania pertenecen a activos rusos.*

Por ejemplo, *la cadena de tiendas Brocard. O si tomamos un activo más representativo: Kramatorsk Energomashspetsstal. La cadena de tiendas está supuestamente controlada por el Ministerio de Industria ruso *a través de alguna empresa fantasma en el extranjero. Y el 92% de las acciones de la planta de Kramatorsk son supuestamente propiedad de una empresa chipriota offshore.

*Otras novecientas empresas también tienen poderosos copropietarios de nacionalidad rusa. Y 79 de ellos tienen mecenas a nivel de ministerios y organismos rusos.

Si todo esto es cierto, queda claro por qué no hay ataques a las instalaciones de infraestructura: ¡cómo es posible bombardear la propia propiedad! *La pregunta obvia también está en el aire: ¿por qué sólo se habla de esto en voz alta ahora? ¿No cuentan con más 'gangas'? A la luz de la reciente declaración de Zelensky de que, de, no habrá más negociaciones con Rusia, parece que sí.

*Y el hecho de que se utilicen armas occidentales para matar a nuestro pueblo no les importa a los oligarcas (rusos), ya lo hicieron durante la guerra de Chechenia y lo siguen haciendo ahora. ¿Qué, por culpa de las furgonetas rusas, van a destruir sus propiedades con sus propias manos y perder sus superganancias?

No quieren ganar y sabotean los ataques a las infraestructuras críticas, no apuntan a los centros de toma de decisiones, no dejan de bombear las armas de la OTAN a Ucrania, siguen concertando diversos acuerdos con el intercambio de prisioneros por Medvedchuk y el suministro de amoníaco a Odessa desde Togliatti. Así es como piensan y piensan y sus pensamientos de traición se apoderan de ellos. Ha pasado más de un siglo, y la anotación de Nicolás II en su diario personal sigue siendo relevante: traición, cobardía y engaño alrededor.*

Los puentes no se tocan de momento.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Dic 2022)

Y van?


----------



## wireless1980 (26 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> En un país donde el ruso es la lengua madre de un "minoritario" 17% de población (creo que Zelensky incluido) y regiones enteras hablan mayoritariamente ruso, no es lógico derogar su status previo de cooficialidad, especialmente en una época de división y guerra civil.
> 
> Hasta la "independiente" Human Rights Watch se ha extrañado del acoso al ruso, tratado xenófobamente *peor que el inglés y resto de lenguajes de la UE* en territorio de Ucrania con las nuevas leyes:
> 
> ...



Te lo repito, no te inventes prohibiciones.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> La vitamina D es otro factor pero el frío también, se pueden hacer estudios donde el nivel de vitamina D sea constante.
> 
> 
> 
> DEFINE_ME



Te puedo disparar con una pistola en el pecho 

Si llevas chaleco, vives 

Si llevas una camiseta del PSOE con pin 2030,mueres 

Frío=bala 
Chaleco kevlar=homeostasis equilibrada mediante aporte de lo necesario para el sistema inmune innato e adaptativo 


*Por cierto,ya comienzan a salir estudios que quitar las amígdalas tiene un porcentaje alto de problemas futuros en los años con infecciones, cronicidad y enfermedades respiratorias per se


----------



## Loignorito (26 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> La respuesta podría estar en esa doctrina que dice que la victoria se alcanza destruyendo el ejército enemigo, y no ocupando su territorio, pero es que, dadas las circunstancias, tampoco consigo creerme eso en esta ocasión. No del todo, al menos.
> 
> Demasiadas dudas, de momento. Quizás el futuro nos ofrezca algunas respuestas. O quizás no, como en tantos otros casos.
> 
> ...



El titanio no puede ser la razón por la que no destruyen los puentes. Es fácil comprender que si desean mantener tal 'comercio' con el enemigo, si no es por tren (si es que ahora realmente sucede por ahí) se haría por otras vías. Es un sinsentido.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Se llama desnazificación y sólo hay una forma de conseguirlo: exterminando nazis.





Iskra dijo:


> Un espía soviético sonríe antes de ser ejecutado por un oficial finlandés, sin defensa alguna ni mucho menos haber tenido ningún juicio previo. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial los aliados de la Alemania Nazi, nunca cumplieron con los derechos hacia los prisioneros de guerra en el frente oriental, pese a haber firmado el acta del convenio de Ginebra. Entre los más febriles aliados de los nazis estaban los rumanos, italianos, húngaros y finlandeses.
> 
> "Yo como alto oficial alemán puedo decir que todos los soldados de la Wehrmatch son culpables de genocidio en la Unión Soviética, y que las peores atrocidades cometidas fueron hechas por soldados comunes y corrientes" Wilhelm Landheld, Director del campo de prisioneros de Járkov - fragmento sacado de "Los juicios de Járkov"
> 
> ...



Estos dos mensajes tienen una clara conexión: las formas. Seguro que los nazis ucranianos y alemanes de la época pensaban *IGUAL*.

Cuidado con las ideologías y los extremos a los que nos llevan, y feliz Navidad. Jesús no nos habló de ir matando a nadie: 'amad a vuestros enemigos'. Ese fue su mensaje. Pero entre 'rojos y azules' se comparten las formas de hacer las cosas. Tan distintos y tan iguales.


----------



## Praktica (26 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El titanio no puede ser la razón por la que no destruyen los puentes. Es fácil comprender que si desean mantener tal 'comercio' con el enemigo, si no es por tren (si es que ahora realmente sucede por ahí) se haría por otras vías. Es un sinsentido.



es una hipótesis mas. npi


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y otra cosa el estado terrorista que es Rusia, no ha detenido los bombardeos ni siquiera en Nochebuena.



A ver gilorio, como analfabeto funcional que eres no sabes que los rusos son ortodoxos y no celebran la navidad el 24


----------



## Yomateix (26 Dic 2022)

*La mitad de los alemanes rechaza mandar tanques a Ucrania*
Un 45% de las personas en Alemania está en contra del suministro de tanques a Ucrania, de acuerdo con una encuesta encargada por la agencia de noticias alemana DPA al instituto demoscópico YouGov y divulgada hoy.

En tanto, *33% por ciento de la población alemana está a favor del suministro de los tanques*, según el mismo sondeo.

Por su parte, 22% no dio una opinión al respecto.


----------



## wireless1980 (26 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La mitad de los alemanes rechaza mandar tanques a Ucrania*
> Un 45% de las personas en Alemania está en contra del suministro de tanques a Ucrania, de acuerdo con una encuesta encargada por la agencia de noticias alemana DPA al instituto demoscópico YouGov y divulgada hoy.
> 
> En tanto, *33% por ciento de la población alemana está a favor del suministro de los tanques*, según el mismo sondeo.
> ...



Falta el link, ¿no? ¿45% de que? ¿De 100 llamadas telefónicas?


----------



## arriqui (26 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Interesante artículo que me he encontrado mientras echaba un ojo a la prensa parroquial local.
> Nada que no lleven meses diciendo @delhierro o @crocodile y que aceptando o no razones para entenderlo o nono deja de ser una (chocante) realidad.
> 
> 
> ...



Putin es un romántico y un hombre de honor.




> ...A veces se narra también la costumbre de evitar conflictos colectivos reduciéndolos a un combate singular entre campeones o grupos pequeños de guerreros que los dirimieran





> Cada parte en disputa debía elegir un representante de confianza (segundo, o padrino) que acordaría el sitio del «campo de honor», cuyo principal criterio de elección era que estuviera aislado para impedir interrupciones y que a nadie diera el sol en la cara. Después había que acordar el tipo de armas que se iban a usar: espada, sable o pistola.



El que quiera entender que entienda.









Duelo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero si Polonia no tiene ni 60.000 soldados profesionales .
> Le dura a Rusia una semana, incluso con ayuda occidental.
> 
> *Cuando el año que viene plante Rusia sus aviones y misiles nucleares en la frontera polaca, tras los acuerdos con Bielorrusia, veremos cómo se cagan los polacos.*
> Si les conocemos de sobra...



Como no das ni una los polacos pueden estar tranquilos.


----------



## Loignorito (26 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Aquí la única duda es cuál de los dos bloques enfrentados adopta antes una economía de guerra, no la necesidad que tendrán de adoptarla ambos.
> 
> Ya sabemos que en Occidente esa economía de guerra vendrá de la mano del recambio que ya lleva un tiempo calentando en la banda, llamado Fascismo, siempre ha sido el Fascismo la receta para salvar al capitalismo en crisis.
> 
> Y esperemos que en Rusia venga de la mano de algo parecido a una nueva URSS, que recupere la esperanza de la Humanidad en el Socialismo.



Menuda chorrada. Precisamente lo que salvó a los capitalistas usanos fue la polarización entre fascismo y comunismo/socialismo. A ellos les vino de puta madre, por eso lo crearon, ese comunismo/socialismo de la URSS y el subsiguiente telón de acero. Hacen falta 'dos polos' para crear cualquier fuente de energía. Y los 'tontomunistas' seguís alimentando la maquinaria de destrucción de los capitalismos anglosajones. Sois sus mejores aliados.

Y buenas noches. Y feliz Navidad.


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Se reporta ataque ukro otanico a base aérea rusa.


❓Según algunas fuentes, la base aérea rusa "Engels" de Saratov que habría sido objeto de una explosión, alberga bombarderos estratégicos Tu-95 y ha sido la plataforma de lanzamiento de numerosos ataques contra Ucrania.

Medios proucranianos afirman que dos de estos bombarderos han sido dañados, aunque esta información no es verificable por el momento.


Informacion cogida con pinzas.
▫


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Te puedo disparar con una pistola en el pecho
> 
> Si llevas chaleco, vives
> 
> ...



No hacen falta muchos estudios para eso, es de puro sentido común.


----------



## Salamandra (26 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El titanio no puede ser la razón por la que no destruyen los puentes. Es fácil comprender que si desean mantener tal 'comercio' con el enemigo, si no es por tren (si es que ahora realmente sucede por ahí) se haría por otras vías. Es un sinsentido.



Cambiar la ruta del tren un poco más de vuelta y que pase, por ejemplo, por Bielorrusia.


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> La respuesta podría estar en esa doctrina que dice que la victoria se alcanza destruyendo el ejército enemigo, y no ocupando su territorio, pero es que, dadas las circunstancias, tampoco consigo creerme eso en esta ocasión. No del todo, al menos.
> 
> Demasiadas dudas, de momento. Quizás el futuro nos ofrezca algunas respuestas. O quizás no, como en tantos otros casos.
> 
> ...



Igual que fue por los oligarcas que no se entro en Ucrania en 2014, el pueblo ruso esta vendido y a pesar de que Putiniano intente disimular los oligarcas son los que mandan en Rusia.


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Aquí la única duda es cuál de los dos bloques enfrentados adopta antes una economía de guerra, no la necesidad que tendrán de adoptarla ambos.
> 
> Ya sabemos que en Occidente esa economía de guerra vendrá de la mano del recambio que ya lleva un tiempo calentando en la banda, llamado Fascismo, siempre ha sido el Fascismo la receta para salvar al capitalismo en crisis.
> 
> *Y esperemos que en Rusia venga de la mano de algo parecido a una nueva URSS, que recupere la esperanza de la Humanidad en el Socialismo.*



Joder con el alcohol navideño. ¿Pero ha tenido alguna vez la Humanidad esperanza en el Socialismo?. Recuperar implica volver a un estado que en este caso jamás ha existido.


----------



## El Veraz (26 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero si Polonia no tiene ni 60.000 soldados profesionales .
> Le dura a Rusia una semana, incluso con ayuda occidental.
> 
> Cuando el año que viene plante Rusia sus aviones y misiles nucleares en la frontera polaca, tras los acuerdos con Bielorrusia, veremos cómo se cagan los polacos.
> Si les conocemos de sobra...



Tu semana es extrapolable a los 3 dias que iban a tardar en invadir Ucrania? Ya estais haciendoos pajas con las nukes otra vez?

10 meses despues de la debacle y desbandada todavia os creeis las mentiras que os llegan de la propaganda rusonazi? En que clase de realidad estais viviendo?

Pasame el numero de tu camello, asi al menos echamos unas risas.


----------



## El Veraz (26 Dic 2022)

JAJAJAJA, los rusonazis y sus borregos pajeandose con el supuesto "segundo mejor ejercito del mundo" y que Polonia no les dura ni una semana. Mientras tanto Ucrania, sin fuerza aerea ni armada haciendo un roto y destrozando bases y almacenes dia si y dia tambien.


----------



## El Veraz (26 Dic 2022)

Pongamonos en situacion:
- 3 dias iba a durar la invasion, llevamos 10 meses
- 100.000 bajas rusonazis
- Mas de 3.000 tanques perdidos
- Buque insignia hundido
- Puente de Kerch inutilizado
- Desbandada en el frente
- Ridiculo mundial y ruina para varias generaciones

Pero es que encima les estan atacando bases a 700km de distancia. Hoy tampoco es un buen dia para los rusonazis y los degenerados que los apoyan.


----------



## amcxxl (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (26 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La mitad de los alemanes rechaza mandar tanques a Ucrania*
> Un 45% de las personas en Alemania está en contra del suministro de tanques a Ucrania, de acuerdo con una encuesta encargada por la agencia de noticias alemana DPA al instituto demoscópico YouGov y divulgada hoy.
> 
> En tanto, *33% por ciento de la población alemana está a favor del suministro de los tanques*, según el mismo sondeo.
> ...




El humor germano la clava


----------



## NPI (26 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Game over para Bakhmut, rusos se retiran lentamente ante las enormes pérdidas que llevan sufriendo durante meses, las bajas rusas sufridas ante la retirad ordenada ucraniana de Severodonetsk eran un mal chiste comparado con esto: EL PUTO INFIERNO




@Kalikatres multi


----------



## NPI (26 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Como no das ni una los polacos pueden estar tranquilos.


----------



## El Veraz (26 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


>


----------



## NPI (26 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>








Última contestación al robot nocturno de panchilandia y también a sus congéneres


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

Serbia en la recamara.
Las últimas que se saben idicen que esta noche se ha producido un tiroteo entre el ejército serbio
y una unidad de la OTAN o de la albanesa en la frontera administrativa de Kosovo y Metohija. 
Los informes que se acumulan indican que dos soldados serbios han resultado heridos.


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Menuda chorrada. Precisamente lo que salvó a los capitalistas usanos fue la polarización entre fascismo y comunismo/socialismo. A ellos les vino de puta madre, por eso lo crearon, ese comunismo/socialismo de la URSS y el subsiguiente telón de acero. Hacen falta 'dos polos' para crear cualquier fuente de energía. Y los 'tontomunistas' seguís alimentando la maquinaria de destrucción de los capitalismos anglosajones. Sois sus mejores aliados.
> 
> Y buenas noches. Y feliz Navidad.



No estoy por la labor de sacarle de sus ensoñaciones seudocientíficas. Ese es su problema.
Pero, para ser justos y ordenados debiera ordenar los tiempos en todos los acontecimientos.
a saber:

- En primer lugar, triunfa la revolución socialista de los bolcheviques.

- En 2º lugar. Unos años después, se crea el fascismo para combatir el socialismo... 

E·so es lo que hay, aparte de sus pajas mentales, y como señala el maricón agraviado:
"Pero que conste que yo soy el que doy, no el que tomo..."   

Zorionak ta urte barrigón...


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reporta ataque ukro otanico a base aérea rusa.
> 
> 
> ❓Según algunas fuentes, la base aérea rusa "Engels" de Saratov que habría sido objeto de una explosión, alberga bombarderos estratégicos Tu-95 y ha sido la plataforma de lanzamiento de numerosos ataques contra Ucrania.
> ...



Con pinzas pero en este tipo de casia suele haber algo se verdad y dos Tu 95 dañados significa destruidos , hay que arreglarlos e igual hasta 20 años no vuelven a volar...

Cómo ha sido el ataque? Drones ? Ni Moscú está seguro


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

*Medvédev responsabiliza a Europa del resurgimiento de la ideología nazi

"¡Qué se puede esperar de algunos países europeos, que dieron origen al nacionalsocialismo*
_* y al fascismo en determinado momento de la historia! Y hoy son responsables del renacimiento
de la ideología nazi".

Según Medvédev, Occidente padece una "cínica amnesia no médica" y pérdida parcial del oído
y vista. "Guardan un delicado silencio sobre las atrocidades de los criados nazis que se exhiben
en uniformes con esvásticas en las mangas en territorios bajo su control, justificando sus torturas
y asesinatos pasados y, lo que es más importante, futuros".

Subrayó que estos Estados son ahora responsables del renacimiento de la ideología nazi. "Parece 
que el dolor fantasma de la supremacía perdida que padece la clase política de estos países no 
puede aliviarse con ninguna medicina del tiempo. Y aunque las fuerzas gobernantes allí se llamen
a sí mismas izquierdistas o cristianas, en realidad son verdaderas herederas del NSDAP (Partido 
Nacionalsocialista Obrero Alemán) y del Partio Nazionale Fascista. Y tarde o temprano, tendrán*_
* que rendir cuentas por los que han amamantado"."*









Medvedev places responsibility for revival of Nazi ideology on Europe


According to Deputy Chairman of the Russian Security Council, the West is suffering from "cynical non-medical amnesia" and partial loss of hearing and vision




tass.com


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

... Y los dirigentes de Europa, EEUU, Canadá, Japón, Australia...
apoyaban a los nazis antes, durante y después de la 2ª Guerra Mundial.

"Los socios comerciales americanos de Hitler"


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ... Y los dirigentes de Europa, EEUU, Canadá, Japón, Australia...
> apoyaban a los nazis antes, durante y después de la 2ª Guerra Mundial.
> 
> "Los socios comerciales americanos de Hitler"




*"El BND, el servicio de inteligencia de Alemania Occidental bajo el mando del ex general de la Wehrmacht 
Reinhard Gehlen, formó una nueva relación con Bandera. Una unión natural. Durante la guerra, los altos 
mandos de Gehlen sostenían que la URSS podía desintegrarse si Alemania cortejaba adecuadamente 
a las distintas nacionalidades. Bandera había continuado las líneas hacia Ucrania, y en marzo de 1956 
las ofreció a cambio de dinero y armas.71*
_*...
La primera fase de AERODYNAMIC consistió en la infiltración en Ucrania y luego en la exfiltración
de agentes ucranianos entrenados por la CIA.
...*_
*Un analista de la CIA juzgó que "sigue existiendo algún tipo de sentimiento nacionalista [en Ucrania] y ...
existe la obligación de apoyarlo como arma de la guerra fría."*





Nazi War Crimes Interagency Working Group


The Nazi War Crimes and Japanese Imperial Government Records Interagency Working Group (IWG) locates, identifies, inventories, and recommends for declassification, currently classified U.S. records relating to Nazi and Japanese Imperial Government war crimes. Once declassified, these records are...




www.archives.gov




...


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

*Rusia prescindirá de Occidente hasta que lleguen al poder allí políticos sensatos, dice Medvédev*

*Según Medvédev, el año saliente fue un punto de inflexión, que demostró que "en las relaciones*
_* entre Estados independientes y soberanos con el mundo anglosajón en la configuración actual 
no hay lugar para la confianza, la esperanza en la honestidad de los socios, su compromiso con 
sus palabras e incluso con sus principios finamente redactados".

"Lamentablemente, pero no hay nadie en Occidente con quien podamos negociar nada *_
*y no hay razón para ello"...*


----------



## Malevich (26 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> A ver gilorio, como analfabeto funcional que eres no sabes que los rusos son ortodoxos y no celebran la navidad el 24



Porque para temas religiosos siguen el calendario juliano. Rumanos y griegos por ejemplo la celebran 24-25.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reporta ataque ukro otanico a base aérea rusa.
> 
> 
> ❓Según algunas fuentes, la base aérea rusa "Engels" de Saratov que habría sido objeto de una explosión, alberga bombarderos estratégicos Tu-95 y ha sido la plataforma de lanzamiento de numerosos ataques contra Ucrania.
> ...



Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, los aviones no han sufrido daños, aunque han muerto tres personas por los restos del dron caídos cerca de la base de Engels. Imagino que sería otro Tu-141.


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Ucranianos barriendo trincheras rusas, muy chulo.



A mas de uno lo habrá pillado durmiendo la mona.


----------



## Artedi (26 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Resumen. El amo anglo puede poner en juego a los tontos de los Polacos, con el mismo cuento que les decían a los Ukros. Tenéis el mejor y mayor ejército de Europa...



Los polacos también fueron la mano derecha de Napoleón en la zona. En el Congreso de Viena los vencedores se ocuparon de "agradecérselo".


----------



## Seronoser (26 Dic 2022)

Rusia acaba el año con una inflación cercana al 12,6% vs 2021.

Inflation in Russia continues to slow

Hungría, Letonia, Estonia, Lituania, Polonia, Eslovaquia, Rumanía, Bulgaria, Croacia e Italia, con mayor inflación que Rusia, en la UE.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Con pinzas pero en este tipo de casia suele haber algo se verdad y dos Tu 95 dañados significa destruidos , hay que arreglarlos e igual hasta 20 años no vuelven a volar...
> 
> Cómo ha sido el ataque? Drones ? Ni Moscú está seguro



ya decía yo que no era buena idea sacarte del ignore.
Ale, de vuelta al baúl, y ahora, para siempre


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Dic 2022)

Miembros de las unidades especiales de la OTAN, conocidos como ISIS en la propaganda, son detenidos por los rusos....ya mandan todo lo que pueden los de la OTAN al frente....








ФСБ опубликовала видео задержания отправлявших боевиков на Украину сторонников ИГИЛ


ЦОС ФСБ опубликовал кадры, на которых силовики производят задержание членов ИГИЛ (террористическая организация, запрещенная в РФ), отправлявших граждан воевать против российской армии в Сирии и на Украине.




riafan.ru


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reporta ataque ukro otanico a base aérea rusa.
> 
> 
> ❓Según algunas fuentes, la base aérea rusa "Engels" de Saratov que habría sido objeto de una explosión, alberga bombarderos estratégicos Tu-95 y ha sido la plataforma de lanzamiento de numerosos ataques contra Ucrania.
> ...



Otra vez?





Guerra en Ucrania XIX


Un dron no identificado atacó un aeródromo estratégico de la Fuerza Aérea Rusa en Engels, región de Saratov. Un dron no identificado se estrelló en la pista de aterrizaje alrededor de las 06:04 de la mañana del 5 de diciembre. Se informa de al menos dos heridos y dos aviones dañados...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Abu-Yunis (26 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, los aviones no han sufrido daños, aunque han muerto tres personas por los restos del dron caídos cerca de la base de Engels. Imagino que sería otro Tu-141.



Parece que es repetición de la noticia del ataque del pasado 5 de diciembre, a la misma base y con los mismos daños.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Es evidente que la gente muere más en invierno, no digamos los ancianos. No tanto por el frío sino por las enfermedades respiratorias propias de la época.



_Tengan lo que tengan la de la guadaña es Neumonía._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Joder pero hasta en eso no tiene lógica. Si buscan desnazificar ¿Por qué liberaron a todos los de Azov?



Porque alguno habrá nacido en Troya


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

t.me/rian_ru

_*Varios drones norcoreanos cruzaron la frontera intercoreana, aviones de combate 
y helicópteros de ataque fueron a interceptarlos, informa el surcoreano yonghap

08:41

Un avión de ataque surcoreano se estrelló en la provincia fronteriza de Gangwon, 
ambos pilotos se salvaron, informa yonghap

08:44


El aeropuerto de Seúl "Inhchon" - uno de los centros aéreos más grandes del mundo - 
durante una hora (aproximadamente de 7 a 8 por la mañana MSK) detuvo los vuelos 
durante el incidente con drones norcoreanos

08:51

Los drones norcoreanos penetraron en el territorio de Corea del sur hasta cerca de Seúl, 
dicen las Fuentes de yonghap. La capital de Corea del sur se encuentra cerca de la frontera, 
desde ella hasta el Palacio presidencial a unos 30 Km.

09:07
Un avión de ataque surcoreano se estrelló en la provincia fronteriza de Gangwon, ambos 
pilotos se salvaron, informa yonghap. *_*Los militares surcoreanos sugieren que la RPDC
es la culpable del accidente del avión de ataque KA-1, informa yonghap*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> t.me/rian_ru
> 
> _*Varios drones norcoreanos cruzaron la frontera intercoreana, aviones de combate
> y helicópteros de ataque fueron a interceptarlos, informa el surcoreano yonghap
> ...



¿Uso de un bloqueador de aviónica sobre el avión surcoreano? ... puede ser, puede ser...veremos si trasciende algo mas del caso...









KAI KT-1 Woongbi — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero si Polonia no tiene ni 60.000 soldados profesionales .
> Le dura a Rusia una semana, incluso con ayuda occidental.
> 
> Cuando el año que viene plante Rusia sus aviones y misiles nucleares en la frontera polaca, tras los acuerdos con Bielorrusia, veremos cómo se cagan los polacos.
> Si les conocemos de sobra...




_Espero que hayan mejorado algo desde esta simulación de hace 2 años._






*Tema mítico* : - Guerra en Siria XLVII - Epílogo/2


El ejército israelí lanza un ataque a gran escala en el sur de Siria (vídeos) Israeli Military Launches Large-Scale Attack On Southern Syria (Videos)




www.burbuja.info





_La fuente original es polaca_









Porażka polskiej armii w symulowanej wojnie. Ćwiczenia wykazały klęskę w pięć dni


Wojskowe ćwiczenia "Zima-20" skończyły się blamażem i całkowitą klęską. Symulacja wskazała, że po pięciu dniach wojna była przegrana, a polska armia przestała istnieć - informuje Interia.




www.onet.pl


----------



## Artedi (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Igual que fue por los oligarcas que no se entro en Ucrania en 2014, el pueblo ruso esta vendido y a pesar de que Putiniano intente disimular los oligarcas son los que mandan en Rusia.



Mandan los que controlan la policía y el ejército. Hubo un tiempo en que efectivamente los oligarcas tuvieron ese poder en Rusia. Putin subió de tapadillo haciéndoles creer que cumpliría sus órdenes. Pero! Tras unos pocos años, se rebeló. El pistoletazo de salida fue petarse al todopoderoso judío Berezovsky; éste se le puso chulo y aún se lo petó más. Jodorkovsky (no menos judío que el anterior) también trató de chulearle y acabó expropiado y en la cárcel. Berezovsky acabó suicidado en Londres. Jodorkovsky anda exiliado cagándose en Putin. A Oleg Deripaska (mira por dónde, también judío) le puso firmes por televisión delante de todo el país. El mensaje al resto fue claro: "hagan sus negocios y paguen sus impuestos".


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Mandan los que controlan la policía y el ejército. Hubo un tiempo en que efectivamente los oligarcas tuvieron ese poder en Rusia. Putin subió de tapadillo haciéndoles creer que cumpliría sus órdenes. Pero! Tras unos pocos años, se rebeló. El pistoletazo de salida fue petarse al todopoderoso judío Berezovsky; éste se le puso chulo y aún se lo petó más. Jodorkovsky (no menos judío que el anterior) también trató de chulearle y acabó expropiado y en la cárcel. Berezovsky acabó suicidado en Londres. Jodorkovsky anda exiliado cagándose en Putin. A Oleg Deripaska (mira por dónde, también judío) le puso firmes por televisión delante de todo el país. El mensaje al resto fue claro: "hagan sus negocios y paguen sus impuestos".



En Rusia a día de hoy mandan esos siloviki, los que como bien dices controlan las fuerzas armadas, las fuerzas de seguridad y los servicios secretos. Eso no impide que existan diferentes alas y facciones en la élite rusa, pero el control está ahora mismo en manos de los que son menos liberales.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Gandalf en Israel


A primeros de 2015, con apenas veinte años, Ilya Samoilenko abandonó los estudios de historia en su Kiev natal. Decidió entonces dar el paso de incorporarse al Regimiento Azov, donde llegaría a ser…




slavyangrad.es











Gandalf en Israel


26/12/2022


A primeros de 2015, con apenas veinte años, Ilya Samoilenko abandonó los estudios de historia en su Kiev natal. Decidió entonces dar el paso de incorporarse al Regimiento Azov, donde llegaría a ser conocido con el sobrenombre de _Gandalf_.

Tras pasar por un campo de entrenamiento con una “organización civil”, y gracias a sus habilidades como tirador, Samoilenko se convirtió pronto en instructor, un papel que cumplió desde finales de enero de 2015 hasta noviembre de ese año. Se incorporó con posterioridad al frente en el que participó en varias acciones de combate. Las fuentes le sitúan en Marinka (en las afueras de Donetsk), por entonces defendida por Azov, así como en Travneve, en el arco de Svetlodarsk. A pesar de los acuerdos de Minsk, y del seguimiento de la OSCE, las salidas de “combate” se mantendrían en 2016 y 2017.

En diciembre de 2017, cuando manejaba la mina que él mismo estaba instalando, ésta explotó cuando se inició un bombardeo de artillería. Samoilenko perdió la palma de la mano, a lo largo de la articulación de la muñeca, además de sufrir heridas de distinta consideración en la pierna izquierda, el cuello, la cara y el ojo. Tras un relativamente largo periodo de recuperación y rehabilitación, volvió a reintegrarse en agosto de 2018 al Regimiento Azov.

En algunas entrevistas publicadas en septiembre de 2019, tanto en la web _Chernoborka _como en _24tv.ua_, Samoilenko ofrecía algunas pistas para entender los motivos de la vuelta al ejército, así como sobre su filosofía política y la del Regimiento Azov. Según su relato, y a pesar del accidente, se mantuvo en la unidad porque no logró alcanzar las metas personales que se propuso al incorporarse a ella: “_Poner fin a la guerra_”, lo que en su versión no significa una apuesta por la paz, sino su imposición por medio de la victoria en la guerra. Afirmaba por ello que “_Si diplomáticos no muy hábiles acuerdan algún tipo de paz, entonces todos nosotros, los militares, nos quedamos con dos palmos de narices. Porque luchamos aquí, derramamos sangre, morimos_”. Preguntado si el objetivo era entrar en Crimea, Donetsk y Lugansk, _Gandalf_ respondía sin dudar: “_Este es el objetivo principal. Tanto el mío como el del regimiento … una decisión por la fuerza_”. Actualmente, ese objetivo coincide con el marcado por Volodymyr Zelensky, que lo califica de “paz justa”.

En cuanto a su apuesta por Azov, la respuesta era igualmente inequívoca: “_El regimiento es la unidad más motivada con soldados bien entrenados. Y eso es todo lo que necesitamos para tener éxito militar … preparación y motivación. El resto es asunto personal de cada cual_”. Respecto a la estabilidad y continuidad militar de Azov, insistía en la motivación y_ en “la idea [que] mueve a una persona desde dentro. ¿Está a favor del nacionalismo ucraniano? Lo tenemos. ¿Por el militarismo ucraniano? Y lo tenemos de nuevo_”. Porque, para Samoilenko, la expresión de la voluntad de pertenencia a la ciudadanía se expresa en el compromiso con el servicio militar.

Respecto a la ideología del Regimiento, Samoilenko señalaba en 2019 que en Azov “_tenemos una idea, no una ideología_”. Después de recalcar que los miembros del regimiento son diferentes, con diferentes visiones del mundo, precisaba lo que los unía: “_todos están unidos por la fe y el objetivo de defender la soberanía de Ucrania. Por el método de la fuerza_”. Así, “_como militar_”, sostenía entonces que “_la ofensiva y las hostilidades nos devolverán los territorios ocupados. No creas que sea posible hablar de nada con Putin y los terroristas_”.



“_Oficialmente, no tenemos símbolos nazis. Aunque a veces el símbolo del regimiento «Idea de la Nación» a menudo se confunde con éstos. No negamos que el batallón es de derechas y patriótico, que la mayoría de los chicos son nacionalistas ucranianos. Y el hecho de que muchas personas tengan tatuajes en el cuerpo…es un asunto personal_”, continuaba. Una argumentación que sin duda recogía las enseñanzas recibidas en la escuela de oficiales de Azov, impulsada por Giorgi Kuparashvili. Con el propósito de la distracción.

Contando sin duda con el apoyo de Prokopenko y Kuparashvili, _Gandalf_ ascendió rápidamente en los rangos de Azov. En 2020 ocupaba el puesto de subcomandante de la 1ª Compañía del 2º Batallón de Azov, un puesto al que no podría haber accedido sin contar con ese tipo de apoyo. Durante el ataque ruso a Mariupol de 2022, se le situaba como oficial de inteligencia, con el rango de teniente de la Guardia Nacional, en el cuartel general de Azov en la ciudad. Tras el propio Prokopenko, Samoilenko era el segundo hombre con mayor poder militar en los momentos finales de Azovstal.

Era un momento en el que la versión del nacionalismo de Azov tenía que empezar a refinarse, en línea con las nuevas corrientes revisionistas, necesarias para dar respetabilidad a la unidad impulsada por Biletsky. En una entrevista a kavkazr.com, difundida el 5 de abril de 2022, a la pregunta de si era nacionalista, Samoilenko respondía: “_Sí definitivamente. Y quiero llamar su atención sobre el hecho de que los nacionalistas de Azov ahora están luchando contra los Nazis de la horda rusa. Nuestras principales ideas y puntos de vista son: protección de la integridad territorial de Ucrania; respeto y conocimiento de su historia, cultura, tradiciones; por supuesto, conocimiento y respeto por el idioma ucraniano (aunque la mayoría de las personas de Azov son hablantes de ruso)_”. Y, en un afán de acercamiento a las posiciones políticamente correctas, argumentaba que “_Un nacionalista se diferencia de un nazi en que coloca en alto a su nación, sin menospreciar a los demás y sin querer esclavizar los territorios de otros estados. Nos protegemos, pero no atacamos a los demás_”.

Una posición cuya limitada coherencia quedaba resaltada al valorar a los conciudadanos de Donbass a los que combatía desde 2015 de forma implacable: “_Ellos_ [los hombres de Kadyrov] _no tienen mucha prisa por pelear. Al igual que los rusos, por cierto, enviando traidores por delante como carne de cañón, el ejército de las llamadas «repúblicas». _

Estas declaraciones de Samoilenko constituían en cualquier caso un último desarrollo de su visión del nacionalismo ucraniano. No muy lejos en el tiempo quedaba la huella de la visita realizada por algunos periodistas checos a las instalaciones de Azov en 2017, reflejada en diversos artículos entre mayo y junio de ese año, publicados por distintos medios como _De Standaard_ o _Reportér_. En esa visita, uno de los interlocutores era _Gandalf_, al que se presentaba como uno de los mejores tiradores del grupo, o directamente el mejor. «_Entrenamos regularmente y duro, después de todo, somos la élite del ejército ucraniano_«, decía un barbudo _Gandalf_ que no oculta su gusto por las armas. Aprecia “_su imagen dura_” se dice en artículo del Standaard que continúa: “_Me da una lección sobre la historia de Ucrania que debería dejar en claro que los rusos no tienen nada que decir en el este de este país. Hay dos emblemas en su chaleco antibalas: uno de Juego de Tronos y otro de los nazis. “Me gusta recrear”, dice. “Solíamos imitar a los nazis, el emblema data de entonces_”.

Cuando se le preguntó por el simbolismo hitleriano, de acuerdo con lo recogido por Reportér_, “Gandalf simplemente sonrió y me despidió explicando que antes de la guerra, él y sus amigos participaron en recreaciones de las batallas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. A favor de los alemanes_”. Más adelante, el artículo volvía sobre el pensamiento de _Gandalf_: «_No creo en ningún holocausto, esas son solo historias_«.

Tras la rendición en Azovstal y algunos meses de reclusión en Rusia, en condiciones de aislamiento, aunque sin torturas ni condiciones de estancia muy difíciles, según sus propias declaraciones, Samoilenko formó parte del contingente de Azov que fue liberado en un intercambio de prisioneros el 21 de septiembre por la Federación Rusa.

En una rueda de prensa del Regimiento Azov, celebrada el 6 de octubre, Samoilenko compareció junto a otros miembros de la unidad, incluyendo su actual comandante, Nikita Nadtochi. En la rueda de prensa fue presentado como subcomandante de Azov para recursos humanos, uno de los puestos altos de la escala de mando del Regimiento.

La dura experiencia personal no ha hecho cambiar de opinión a un _Gandalf_ que se muestra dispuesto a volver al frente. En algunas declaraciones de ese mismo mes de octubre, Samoilenko insistía en la inevitabilidad de la guerra: “_La guerra es un fenómeno negativo, pero para los ucranianos es un crisol en el que templamos el acero. Deshabilitamos el miedo desde el comienzo de la invasión a gran escala. Y ahora el lema de Ucrania es el coraje_”.

En otras de esas declaraciones se alegraba de la escala de destrucción infligida al enemigo que le liberó: “_Me alegré de la cantidad de ocupantes destruidos, del equipo enemigo destruido. Mis predicciones eran más modestas… Espero que … procedamos a una contraofensiva en todas las direcciones_”.



Respecto al futuro de Mariupol, señala que, como soldado, “_veo el regreso militar de Mariupol. Si yo fuera diplomático, hablaría de opciones diplomáticas. Pero no en nuestro caso. Rusia es un estado terrorista, y no habrá negociaciones en otros términos que no sean los nuestros, y que no sean la capitulación final de Rusia. Tenemos un objetivo: la victoria en la guerra. Ni siquiera lo diré así: tenemos una amenaza que necesita ser eliminada. Eso es lo importante. Rusia es una amenaza para nosotros… El objetivo de los rusos en esta guerra no es la captura de territorios, ni la mítica «desnazificación», «desmilitarización», ni la captura de los recursos, las personas ucranianas. Solo quieren eliminarnos_”. Y concluía con la siguiente afirmación: “_aparte de estereotipos y frases ideológicas, puedo decir que es necesario simplemente destruir al enemigo para eliminar la amenaza a nuestro país_”. A estas alturas, el discurso de Azov, entonces considerado radical, es indistinguible de la narrativa nacional ucraniana, algo que no es un signo de moderación del regimiento, sino de la radicalización general que viene produciéndose en Ucrania desde 2014 y que a pesar de haber aumentado desde febrero, no comenzó con la invasión rusa.

Ni la radicalidad ni el negacionismo del Holocausto son ya considerados un problema mientras esa ideología se supedite al objetivo común y respete a los referentes considerados aceptables. La semana pasada, la prensa israelí recogía la gira por Israel de Ilya Samoilenko y su grupo de acompañantes para dar publicidad a Azov, en especial en su papel durante la batalla por Mariupol. En ese papel propagandístico, _Gandalf_ supo redirigir su discurso. _The Times of Israel _citaba a _Gandalf_ afirmando que “ve a Israel y Ucrania en el mismo bando, el los civilizados luchando contra los no civilizados en una lucha por el futuro de la humanidad”, algo que difícilmente puede no entenderse como una referencia a Rusia, pero también a Palestina.

El diario _Haaretz_ por su parte, mencionaba cómo el propagandista de Azov sonreía mientras describía cómo un activista israelí de izquierdas admitía recientemente ver con nerviosismo su reunión con él. No hay contradicción, incoherencia o ruptura en esa sonrisa. Es la que, según se desprende del relato de los periodistas checos en su visita de 2017 a Mariupol, debe tener preparada _Gandalf_ al pensar en quienes siguen estando dispuestos a creer sus historias.


----------



## Artedi (26 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En Rusia a día de hoy mandan esos siloviki, los que como bien dices controlan las fuerzas armadas, las fuerzas de seguridad y los servicios secretos. Eso no impide que existan diferentes alas y facciones en la élite rusa, pero el control está ahora mismo en manos de los que son menos liberales.



Sí, pero el silovik "par excellence" es don Vladímir Putin. Dudo que haya hoy por hoy nadie en el ejército que se atreva a desobedecer una orden directa suya. No veo posibilidad de golpe de estado alguno.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
de los días 24 y 25 de diciembre de 2022

Territorios fronterizos rusos:

▪ El sábado por la noche, drones de las AFU lanzaron un ataque contra infraestructuras en la República de Crimea, y las defensas aéreas rusas interceptaron todos los objetivos aéreos.

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la localidad de Popovo-Lezhachi, en la región de Kursk: edificios residenciales y tendidos eléctricos resultaron dañados. El suministro eléctrico del asentamiento se interrumpió temporalmente.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ En la zona de Liman, grupos de asalto enemigos continúan los intentos infructuosos de asaltar posiciones rusas en dirección a Kremenna.

Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa neutralizaron varios grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento ucranianos en los bosques cercanos a Dibrova.

▪ La artillería rusa alcanzó posiciones de las AFU en Makiivka, Stelmakhivka, Novoselivske, Yampolovka y Terny.

El enemigo atacó Ploshchanka, Krasnopopovka y Kotlyarivka.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), continúan los intensos combates en las afueras sudorientales de Bakhmut, así como en Kleshcheyevka y Druzhba. Grupos de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han establecido el control sobre dos reductos de pelotones enemigos en Opytne y tres en las afueras del sur de Podgorodne.

Unidades de la 28ª rama de la brigada intentaron un contraataque contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF cerca de Dyleyevka. Las fuerzas rusas rechazaron el ataque y el enemigo se retiró a sus posiciones originales con pérdidas.

▪ En el sector de Soledar, hay enfrentamientos en la línea Yakovlevka-Razdolovka.

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪ Las AFU dispararon cohetes HIMARS contra objetivos civiles en Mykhailivka, Polovinkino, Rubizhne y Bilokurakino, así como un ataque de artillería de cañón en Kremenna: al menos dos personas murieron.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Las unidades de fusiles motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen empujando al enemigo hacia las afueras occidentales de Marinka.

▪ Unidades ucranianas bombardearon zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk con artillería de cañones y cohetes: fueron alcanzadas una unidad de traumatología de Donetsk y la planta química de Stirol, en Horlivka. Hay víctimas entre la población civil.

Región de Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Los duelos de artillería continúan a lo largo de la línea de contacto, con las fuerzas rusas golpeando las acumulaciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en Huliaipol, Stepovoye y Malyi Shcherbaki.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Las AFU atacaron Kherson con munición de fabricación extranjera, matando al menos a ocho civiles. La parte ucraniana culpó a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas del bombardeo.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra unidades ucranianas en Antonivka, Respublika, Stepanivka, Kazatskiy y Berislav.

A su vez, el enemigo bombardeó edificios residenciales e infraestructuras en Novaya Kakhovka: murieron dos civiles y la ciudad experimentó problemas temporales de suministro eléctrico y de agua. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona del SMO durante la noche del 25 al 26 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Durante la noche las AFU intentaron un ataque contra un aeródromo ruso en Engels utilizando un dron kamikaze. Los medios de defensa antiaérea se activaron en el lugar y se desconoce la naturaleza de los daños.

▪ La artillería rusa alcanzó objetivos en Vintorovka, Ryzhevka y Vorozhba, en la región de Sumy, así como en Strelechya, Staritsa, Olkhovatka, Chuhunovka y Kamenka, en la región de Kharkiv.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas realizaron patrullas contra posiciones enemigas en Dvurechne, Berestove, Stelmakhivka, Yampolovka y Torskoye.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron objetivos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en Bajmut, Soledar, Opytne y los alrededores de Spornyy.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon acumulaciones de mano de obra enemiga en Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka y la parte occidental de Marinka.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, a su vez, volvieron a bombardear Donetsk, Horlivka y Makeyevka.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Ugledar, Bolshaya Novoselka y Vremiyivka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Hulaypil, Chervonne y Malye Shcherbaki.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las tropas rusas atacaron objetivos en Kherson, Zelenivka, Inzhenernyne y Veletenskoye.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

Movida en la frontera intercoreana, un avión de ataque surcoreano derribado, vuelos suspendidos. Los de corea del sur dice que hay una incursión con drones.

Lo unico que confirman varias fuentes es que una avión de ataque del sur , se ha estrellado al intentar atacar a los drones.
......









[그래픽] 공군 KA-1 경공격기 추락사고 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 반종빈 기자 = 26일 오전 11시 43분께 강원 횡성군 횡성읍 묵계리에서 공군 KA-1 경공격기가 추락하는 사고가 발생했다....




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

Ucrania será en la historia, sin que nadie parece que lo vaya a impedir, el Afganistán USAno
Osease; la derrota que, al final, acabe con el hechizo de la imagen de EEUU en su propia casa
(en el exterior ya está sucediendo) y comience a tomar velocidad el hundimiento de su imperio.
Probablemente sea demasiado especular, pero tampoco nadie esperaba la repentina debacle
de la URSS.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Los drones norcoreanos llegan a las afueras de la capital surcoreana

Los UAV norcoreanos atravesaron los distritos de Gimpo, Paju y la isla de Ganghwa, en la provincia de Gyeonggi-do. Un intento de derribarlos dio lugar a una situación que ya hemos visto en Ucrania: un caza KA-1 se estrelló en el condado de Hyungsong.
*Cabe señalar que las tres brigadas de defensa antiaérea coreanas están armadas con el sistema Patriot, por el que tanto ruegan los ucranianos. *









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (26 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No estoy por la labor de sacarle de sus ensoñaciones seudocientíficas. Ese es su problema.
> Pero, para ser justos y ordenados debiera ordenar los tiempos en todos los acontecimientos.
> a saber:
> 
> ...



¿Le suena aquello de 'acción-reacción'? Y bueno, en aquellos tiempos de principios del siglo XX y sin Internet, las cosas no funcionaban tan rápido. Lo digo por la diferencia temporal.

Y feliz Navidad también para usted y los suyos.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

El diario británico Financial Times ha elogiado la actuación del general Surovikin

Según el Financial Times, la retirada de las tropas de Kherson y el refuerzo de la línea defensiva por parte del comandante de las Fuerzas Rusas en Ucrania, Serhiy Surovykin, redujeron las posibilidades de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas de llevar a cabo con éxito una ofensiva en el sur.

A añadir: aunque el abandono del Kherson ruso es una tragedia, la retirada de las tropas de éste permitió reforzar la dirección de Zaporizhzhya. Esta última era bastante débil debido a la necesidad de mantener un gran número de tropas en la orilla derecha del Dniéper (que, por desgracia, tampoco tenía muchas perspectivas allí). 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas continúan su ofensiva en las direcciones de Liman, Artemivsk y Avdiyivka e infligen fuego en la dirección de Kupyansk - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Unidades rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Novoselovskoye, Stelmakhovka, Ploshchanka, Nevskoye y Chervonopopovka en la LNR y Veseloye, Yakovlevka, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Podgorodne, Artemovsk, Kurdyumovka, Mayorsk, Vodyane, Krasnogorovka y Marinka en la DNR.
▪ En dirección a Seversk, las AFU sufrieron ataques de artillería en las zonas de Vintorovka, Manukhovka, Ryzhivka y Vorozhka, en la región de Sumy, así como en Strelechya, Staritsa, Zemlyanka, Ustinovka, Olkhovatka, Chugunovka, Novomlinsk y Kamianka, en la región de Kharkiv.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupianske y Limanske, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones ucranianas en zonas de más de 25 asentamientos, incluidos Dvorichna, Kyslovka, Kotlyarovka y Berestovoye en la región de Kharkiv; Stelmakhovka, Ploshchanka, Dibrova y Chervnopopovka en la región de Luhansk y Yampolovka y Torskoye en la región de Donetsk.
▪ En Artemivsk y Avdiivka, militares rusos efectuaron ataques de artillería contra posiciones de las AFU en zonas de más de 20 asentamientos, entre ellos Spornoye, Berestove, Yakovlevka, Soledar, Bakhmut, Opytne, Ozeryanovka, Nueva York, Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka y Marinka en la región de Donetsk.
▪ En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, los militares ucranianos recibieron fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en zonas de más de 25 n.k. Entre ellas se encuentran Huliaipole, Krasnoye, Stepovoye, Malye Shcherbaki de la región de Zaporizhzhya y Nikopol - Dnipropetrovsk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## llabiegu (26 Dic 2022)

Y esto?


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

El Presidente turco valora negativamente el papel de Occidente en el conflicto de Ucrania

En un encuentro con jóvenes en Urzurum, afirmó que "Occidente sólo ha aumentado los elementos de provocación y no ha intentado ser mediador". 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Dron ucraniano derribado por las fuerzas de defensa aérea en la región de Saratov - Ministerio de Defensa.

Según el ministerio, tres militares rusos que se encontraban en el aeródromo resultaron heridos de muerte al caer los restos. Las aeronaves con base en Engels no sufrieron daños.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Tensiones en Kosovo: el Jefe del Estado Mayor serbio visita a las tropas en Raška, cerca de la frontera

▪ "Fuerzas especiales" de combatientes albaneses abrieron fuego contra los serbios en las barricadas cercanas al asentamiento de Zubin Potok. No se conocen víctimas en el conflicto. El Presidente Vucic celebró una reunión y el jefe del Estado Mayor serbio se desplazó a Raska.
▪ "Estoy de camino a Raska. En cualquier caso, las tareas fijadas para el Ejército serbio y para mí como Jefe del Estado Mayor General son precisas y claras y se llevarán a cabo en su totalidad. La situación es compleja y requiere la presencia del ejército serbio a lo largo de la línea administrativa [entre la provincia serbia de Kosovo y Metohija, ocupada por combatientes albaneses, y Serbia Central]", declaró el General Milan Mojsilovic, Jefe del Estado Mayor, en el canal Pink TV.
▪ También personas cercanas a las autoridades TK Pink han declarado que diplomáticos de Quinta han dado un ultimátum al presidente Vučić: si los serbios no retiran las barricadas del norte de Kosovo en 24 horas, los combatientes albaneses tienen luz verde para una acción punitiva contra los serbios.
▪ También hubo noticias anteriores de un supuesto ataque contra una patrulla de la Misión Internacional en Kosovo dirigida por la OTAN, pero la misión lo desmintió posteriormente.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Nuestros queridos lectores de Engels escriben:

_"Cuando llegó por primera vez (el 5 de diciembre), el sonido fue el más fuerte, pensé que a alguien le había explotado el gas, salí corriendo a la calle, saltaron todas las alarmas de los coches de la zona, aunque vivo a unos dos kilómetros del aeródromo. Hoy, sobre las 2:30 hora local, he oído un silbido y luego un fuerte "clap": no ha saltado la alarma de ningún coche. El silbido previo al "pop" fue inconfundible. ¿Podría ser que los misiles ya nos estuvieran alcanzando? ¿O era un misil de defensa aérea?"_









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Los bombardeos no son la panacea

El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre la reunión de Zelensky con Biden, las entregas de SAM estadounidenses, las contradicciones en Kiev y la posibilidad de un avance de la defensa ucraniana en Donbás - especialmente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

El espectáculo americano de Zelensky

- ¿Cómo valorar el resultado de la visita de Zelensky a Estados Unidos? ¿Cuánta razón tienen los medios occidentales que afirman que el viaje no tuvo resultados prácticos porque no afectó a la lista de armas que se suministrarán a Kiev?

- La lista de armas fue determinada por el Pentágono y la Casa Blanca una semana antes de la visita. Zelenski era necesario para sacar adelante un presupuesto de defensa con los parámetros necesarios antes de que la Cámara de Representantes quedara bajo control republicano.

Esa tarea se cumplió, por mucho que los republicanos resientan ahora el espectáculo. Zelensky desempeñó aquí, como de costumbre, el papel de una marioneta manipulada desde la administración Biden, también en interés de la política interior estadounidense. Los parámetros de la guerra en Ucrania están perfectamente definidos por EEUU sin Zelensky, no se le necesita para eso.

"Patriot" para la propaganda

- Hay muchas relaciones públicas en torno al envío del sistema Patriot SAM a Ucrania. ¿Qué prima en este caso, la finalidad práctica de este sistema o el efecto propagandístico?

- Hasta ahora se desconocen los parámetros de la entrega - ni la modificación del complejo (PAC-2 o PAC-3), ni el número de lanzadores. Como ha demostrado la práctica en la guerra de Yemen, este sistema tiene importantes fallos que han quedado al descubierto gracias a los drones y misiles iraníes. Por lo tanto, el efecto de una sola batería será más bien propagandístico.

En caso de que se suministren varias baterías, las AFU podrán reforzar la defensa aérea de infraestructuras críticas. Las publicaciones en los periódicos de que el sistema Patriot SAM se entregará en 6 meses no deben engañar, aparecerá en Ucrania mucho antes. Y donde haya una batería, habrá otras.

Peones en manos de Washington

- ¿Merece la pena especular seriamente sobre las crecientes fricciones entre Zelensky y Zaluzhny, o se trata sólo de otra historia inventada por los periodistas?

- En términos de control directivo, estas contradicciones tienen poca importancia. Al fin y al cabo, todas las palancas reales para formar una administración títere están en manos de EEUU, y pueden deshacerse fácilmente de los obstáculos que se interpongan en el camino del rumbo general. Esto se aplica tanto a Zelensky como a Zaluzhny. Su competencia personal tiene poca importancia si EE.

Sitio potencial de avance

- Después de 10 meses de SMOs, el ritmo de avance en el DNR es bajo. Muchos se preguntan: ¿es imposible destruir las líneas defensivas con un bombardeo de alfombra? ¿Es cierto que las defensas construidas por Kiev en esta dirección no tienen parangón en la historia reciente?

- Es imposible, a menos que se supriman las defensas aéreas, que impiden los bombardeos en alfombra. Y el principio del bombardeo en sí parece redundante. Como demuestra la experiencia de la guerra en Ucrania, debemos esforzarnos por aumentar el papel de las armas de precisión y su número en el campo de batalla, así como la rapidez en la toma de decisiones sobre su uso contra objetivos identificados. Lo ideal es reducir al máximo este tiempo.

Y un avance defensivo requiere crear la superioridad numérica y logística necesaria en las zonas de avance potencial. Si no existe tal superioridad, ningún bombardeo de alfombra servirá de nada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Eliminado un subcomandante de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la república popular de Luhansk

El 15 de diciembre, el comandante Ivan Martynov fue herido cerca del pueblo de Nevske y murió dos días después en un hospital de Dnipropetrovsk.

Cabe destacar que el fallecido era un antiguo oficial del ejército soviético que había participado en operaciones en Angola en 1986-87.

Tras el inicio de la SMO, Martynov regresó al ejército del régimen de Kiev y sirvió como subcomandante de un batallón mecanizado.

Gracias por el dato de los colegas de LostArmour.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Brevemente sobre la esencia de los ataques Engels, los EE.UU. está atacando la infraestructura de nuestra fuerza de disuasión nuclear a manos de Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> ‘*Los oligarcas rusos están impidiendo los ataques contra los ferrocarriles y las infraestructuras críticas de Ucrania’, afirmó Konstantin Sivkov, Vicepresidente de la Academia Rusa de Fuerzas de Cohetes y Artillería, *en ORT.



Es obvio que Putin esta recibiendo muchas presiones, su oferta de negociacion y de paz es sincera, pese a tener claro que los ucranianos de volverian a rearmar.

PD- Se conformaria con los territorios que controlan actualmente las tropas rusas.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

La empresa Kalashnikov presentó un AK-12 modificado tras una operación especial

Su nuevo índice es AK-12M1.

De las mejoras:

▪ No hay modo de disparo en ráfaga fija con dos rondas de corte.

▪ Se instala un nuevo intérprete de modo de fuego.

▪ Se ha implementado el bloqueo del bloque de cierre cuando el seguro está activado.

▪ Los ingenieros suministraron una nueva delantera y una culata con carrillera elevada.

El nuevo compensador para armas de avancarga AK-12M1 será fijo, como en el AK-19.

▪ La mira dióptrica del rifle ha cambiado. El AK-12M1 tendrá una mira trasera abatible en forma de L con modos de disparo a una altura del blanco de 0,5 m a tiro directo, así como a blancos a una distancia de 600 m. Ambas versiones tienen un orificio de 1,8 mm. El rifle también puede utilizarse en condiciones de visibilidad limitada, con una apertura de 4,5 mm.

La producción en serie del nuevo fusil AK-12 comenzará en 2023.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Dic 2022)

*Tres militares muertos por un dron en lo profundo de Rusia*


Como siempre la versión de la Fuerzas Militares Rusas es inverosímil.

Hasta el periodista parece descojonarse.

Jamás van a reconocer que las defensas ni huelen los drones. Eso de que cuando las defensa derriban los drones, los fragmentos matan a tres militares es, una vez más, un descojono.

Pregunta el periodista.

"¿*Y cómo es que por segunda vez después de la destrucción del dron, mata con fragmentos a personas que trabajan en este aeródromo? *











Эксперт исключил запуск ударившего по аэродрому Энгельса дрона с территории Украины


И снова украинский дрон у аэродрома стратегической авиации ВКС России под Саратовом в Энгельсе. Он сбит российской ПВО, но осколками от взрыва смертельно ранены трое военнослужащих, находившихся в этот момент на аэродроме. Почему – и это происходит уже второй раз – вражеский беспилотник...




www.mk.ru







MK.RU Moscu

*El experto descartó el lanzamiento de un dron que golpeó el aeródromo de Engels desde territorio de Ucrania*

“Estoy convencido de que estaba operando un grupo de sabotaje”

CUOTAY nuevamente, un dron ucraniano cerca del aeródromo de aviación estratégica de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas cerca de Saratov en Engels. Fue derribado por la defensa aérea rusa, pero la metralla de la explosión hirió de muerte a tres militares que se encontraban en el aeródromo en ese momento. ¿Por qué, y esta es la segunda vez, un dron enemigo amenaza directamente a un avión que transporta armas nucleares y, cuando es derribado, mata a los militares rusos con metralla dentro del territorio ruso, a cientos de kilómetros de la línea de contacto?


Creo que esta es la acción de un grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento”, dice el experto. – Sigo insistiendo en esta versión. Es prácticamente imposible volar tal distancia desde Ucrania, a través de toda Rusia, mientras se superan tres líneas del sistema de defensa aérea, sin pasar desapercibido. Eso sería demasiado genial incluso para los estadounidenses, quienes, según algunos, están "liderando" estos drones ucranianos. No. Estoy seguro de que incluso en este caso, este vuelo no hubiera sido posible realizarlo de manera imperceptible. Creo que el dron fue lanzado desde el territorio de Kazajstán o en algún lugar cerca de Engels. Creo que hay un grupo de reconocimiento de sabotaje operando en nuestro territorio. No hay otra explicación aquí.

– Entonces, ¿quieres decir que este dron podría haber sido lanzado en algún lugar cerca del aeródromo?

- Muy bien. En cuanto al kilometraje y la autonomía, no puedo asegurarlo, por supuesto. Pero el hecho de que el lanzamiento no se realizó a la mayor distancia es seguro.

No sólo el aeródromo. Hay fuerzas de defensa aérea bastante grandes. Cubren tanto instalaciones industriales como especiales allí. Sería demasiado audaz cubrir un aeródromo con tal agrupación. Allí, por supuesto, también hay sistemas antiaéreos Pantsir. Creo que una cierta cantidad de "Proyectiles" se asignan específicamente para la protección y defensa de este aeródromo.

– ¿*Y cómo es que por segunda vez después de la destrucción del dron, mata con fragmentos? *


Depende de qué tipo de ojiva se use en dichos drones, que pueden ser muy pequeños, medianos y grandes. Dependiendo de esto, la ojiva que levanten también puede ser desde dos granadas de mano hasta 5-10 kilogramos de explosivo. Además de algunos otros elementos de derrota en combate.

*– ¿Significa que cuando un dron derriba las defensas aéreas, todos estos fragmentos se esparcen?*

- Tanto el propio dron como partes de la ojiva. Pero allí, después de todo, lo más probable es que todavía se usen municiones, que tienden a estallar y golpear a la mano de obra con fragmentos.
Adivinar, por supuesto, es difícil, hay varias opciones. Pero, a juzgar por la imagen que obtenemos, podemos asumir tal opción. Y una vez más llamo la atención sobre el hecho de que es imposible pasar tres líneas de defensa de la defensa aérea rusa desde el territorio de Ucrania, incluso con la ayuda de los estadounidenses.
*- ¿Considera posible organizar esto desde el territorio de Kazajstán, donde las fronteras son transparentes?*
- Creo que sí. Resulta que el interior de los países de la CEI, que incluye a Kazajstán, está cubierto por el sistema de defensa aérea de la CEI, que no es muy confiable en servicio de combate allí. Se puede suponer que se lanza algún tipo de aparato desde este territorio a bajas altitudes, que este sistema no ve. Vuela a altitudes extremadamente bajas. He estado en esos lugares, hay sólidas estepas. O, lo que es más probable, los grupos de reconocimiento y sabotaje penetran en el territorio de Rusia a través de una frontera ruso-kazaja bastante transparente, y pueden lanzar un aparato de este tipo ya aquí, con nosotros.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Dic 2022)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Falta el link, ¿no? ¿45% de que? ¿De 100 llamadas telefónicas?



Entiendo que entras a trollear, pero no seas tan evidente, que veo que discutes con todo el mundo soltando una sandez tras otra hasta que la gente te pone en ignore para que no ensucies el hilo. Te pone muy claramente que el 45% de los Alemanes está en contra de enviar tanques a Ucrania, si poniendo el titular en grande y negrita como estaba no lo has entendido......es que te gusta trollear no hay más, porque hasta un niño de 5 años lo hubiese entendido, no podía estar más claro. Vale, he leido varios posts tuyos y veo que eres solo un troll faltón, que siente tanto odio por los Rusos que hasta una noticia sin opinión, solo porque mencione que el 45% de los Alemanes no quiere enviar tanques, ya te escuece tanto que hace que saltes. Si no sabes leer y entender algo tan sencillo, no deberías estar opinando en foros....pero claro, esa no es tu función, si no hacer de menos todo post que no diga que todos los Europeos están encantado con ayudar a Ucrania aunque eso suponga su ruina economica. Ale, troll al ignore.

*La mitad de los alemanes rechaza mandar tanques a Ucrania*

Un 45% de las personas en Alemania está en contra del suministro de tanques a Ucrania, de acuerdo con una encuesta encargada por la agencia de noticias alemana DPA al instituto demoscópico YouGov y divulgada hoy.

En tanto, *33% por ciento de la población alemana está a favor del suministro de los tanques*, según el mismo sondeo.

Por su parte, 22% no dio una opinión al respecto.


----------



## wireless1980 (26 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Entiendo que entras a trollear, pero no seas tan evidente, que veo que discutes con todo el mundo por soltar una sandez tras otra hasta que la gente te pone en ignore para que no ensucies el hilo. Te pone muy claramente que el 45% de los Alemanes está en contra de enviar tanques a Ucrania, si poniendo el titular en grande y negrita como estaba no lo has entendido......es que te gusta trollear no hay más.
> 
> *La mitad de los alemanes rechaza mandar tanques a Ucrania*
> 
> Un 45% de las personas en Alemania está en contra del suministro de tanques a Ucrania, de acuerdo con una encuesta encargada por la agencia de noticias alemana DPA al instituto demoscópico YouGov y divulgada hoy.



Joder ha entrado el tonto útil a responder. 

¿A ver cómo se sabe que el 45% quieres una cosa u otra?
¿Como crees que se llega a esa conclusión? 
¿Lo hizo un mago?

Joder y tú eres de los que dices que me me ponen en ignore? Jodeeer pero que suerte tengo!!! Por favor no pierdas un segundo más y me ahorraré leer respuestas como esta. 

Te doy una segunda oportunidad, piensa por ti mismo. Si yo escribo 45% significa algo? No. Como puedo saber lo que opina una población? Tendré que preguntar, no? Y es lo mismo preguntar a millones que a 100 personas? Representa la misma fiabilidad?


Uf espero que reflexiones de verdad.

Lo que deberías pedir es la fuente de esa encuesta y como mínimo averiguar el tamaño de la muestra. Al menos eso.


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Tres militares muertos por un dron en lo profundo de Rusia*
> 
> 
> Como siempre la versión de la Fuerzas Militares Rusas es inverosímil.
> ...



Pues para ser unos fragmento de dron derribado han causado algo más que rasguños. Tres militares muertos y la base ardiendo durante horas.


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Con pinzas pero en este tipo de casia suele haber algo se verdad y dos Tu 95 dañados significa destruidos , hay que arreglarlos e igual hasta 20 años no vuelven a volar...
> 
> Cómo ha sido el ataque? Drones ? Ni Moscú está seguro



En la información no lo especifica, la verdad es que las líneas rojas ya se traspasan sin ninguna consecuencia y la verdad no entiendo en qué piensa la cúpula del Kremlin , esto ya no son fintas de la magistral partida de ajedrez. Esto huele a que militarmente Rusia no está en su mejor momento.


----------



## Yomateix (26 Dic 2022)

Es curioso lo poco que interesa hablar en Occidente de la reclutación forzosa en Ucrania. Si llega a ser en Rusia lo tendríamos en todas las noticias y no solo un par de párrafos, pero como es en Ucrania, da igual que se recluten a todos los civiles (varones)....bueno, a todos aquellos que no tengan dinero para quedarse en Kiev en esas fiestas nocturnas que hacían pese a haber toque de queda. De hecho en esta noticia, más que cuestionar que obliguen a civiles a ir a la guerra quieran o no, parece que cuestionen a las personas que desobedecen la ley en lugar de ir obligatoriamente a morir al frente.

*Tres refugiados ucranianos en estado grave tras escapar por monte a Rumanía*
Tres refugiados ucranianos se encuentran en estado crítico en Rumanía tras *escapar de su país a pie a través de las montañas de Maramures* y perderse durante horas a 1.800 metros de altitud y a* temperaturas bajo cero*, informaron hoy los servicios de emergencia rumanos.

Los tres hombres formaban parte de un grupo de cuatro personas que *salió de su país de manera ilegal*,* desafiando a la ley que prohíbe a los hombres en edad militar salir del país* durante la invasión rusa.

Los hospitalizados presentan signos de hipotermia y heridas que sufrieron durante su escapada, informa el portal de noticias Hotnews, recoge Efe.

Numerosos hombres ucranios han intentado escapar en los últimos meses a Rumania de manera clandestina. Uno murió de frío el pasado 8 de diciembre en las montañas de Maramures, al norte del país. (Efe)


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues para ser unos fragmento de dron derribado han causado algo más que rasguños. Tres militares muertos y la base ardiendo durante horas.



Porque lo diga el neonazi Martín Tuiperro. Claro...


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En la información no lo especifica, la verdad es que las líneas rojas ya se traspasan sin ninguna consecuencia y la verdad no entiendo en qué piensa la cúpula del Kremlin , esto ya no son fintas de la magistral partida de ajedrez. Esto huele a que militarmente Rusia no está en su mejor momento.



Puede ser, pero tienen misiles para lanzar 100 todas las semanas, eso si los puentes , los puertos no se tocan y sigue saliendo gas ruso hacia Europa por Ucrania.

Que les hayan colado otro misil en la base es grave, no porque no lo derriben que puede ocurrir, fundamentalmente porque no responden.
-----------

Lo de corea del sur , parece que es autoderribo. Se pusieron a disparar a los drones y...............









South Korea scrambles jets, fires warning shots as North Korean drones intrude


South Korea scrambled warplanes and attack helicopters and fired warning shots on Monday after North Korean drones violated its airspace, the South Korean




english.alarabiya.net





La verdad es que los aparatejos estos pueden ser fundamentales para los norcoreanos, su fuerza aerea es antigua debido a que los rusos y los chinos aprobaron sanciones que les impiden modernizarla. Con lo industriosos que son , como le cojan el truco veremos cosas interesantes como con sus misiles.


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> En la información no lo especifica, la verdad es que las líneas rojas ya se traspasan sin ninguna consecuencia y la verdad no entiendo en qué piensa la cúpula del Kremlin , esto ya no son fintas de la magistral partida de ajedrez. Esto huele a que militarmente Rusia no está en su mejor momento.



A ver si nos damos cuenta del _biscottone _ya. Porque eso es lo que es. Lo demas para hooligans.


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque lo diga el neonazi Martín Tuiperro. Claro...



Un _captado _mas al que convenientemente le pasan _exclusivas _sus _fuentes._
Igual todavia alguno se cree que estos campeones del royal canin estan buceando en la _güeb _recopilando fuentes y haciendo analisis de datos...
Todo inventado ya.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Un _captado _mas al que convenientemente le pasan _exclusivas _sus _fuentes._
> Todo inventado ya.



Sí, otro intoxicador a sueldo, como los que veíamos durante la plandemia. Aquellos audios, vídeos, relatos apocalípticos, etc. Son las mismas técnicas, ejecutadas por gente que han captado para la causa, o que directamente ha salido de la nada.


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es obvio que Putin esta recibiendo muchas presiones, su oferta de negociacion y de paz es sincera, pese a tener claro que los ucranianos de volverian a rearmar.
> 
> PD- Se conformaria con los territorios que controlan actualmente las tropas rusas.



Todo lo que no sean los 4 territorios anexados es un fracaso porque sería un ridículo aunque todo es posible visto lo visto.


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Sí, otro intoxicador a sueldo, como los que veíamos durante la plandemia. Aquellos audios, vídeos, relatos apocalípticos, etc. Son las mismas técnicas, ejecutadas por gente que han captado para la causa, o que directamente ha salido de la nada.



Mira, a mi me ha costado mas caerme del guindo que con lo del corona (con lo del corona tocaba mi campo asi que bueno, fue mas facil verlo); con esto, pese a que _ya me habian advertido_, pues me costaba creerlo y lo veia mas como un conflicto armado _convencional_... Pero fue empezar a ver las mentiras diarias y las absurdeces y ya da que pensar


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Los vasallos van a muerte.

Funcionarios de la UE han discutido un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia por el conflicto de Ucrania.

Las posibles restricciones adicionales incluyen casi doscientas cotizaciones vinculadas a industrias rusas clave, incluidos los sectores tecnológico, financiero y de medios.

▫


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Mira, a mi me ha costado mas caerme del guindo que con lo del corona (con lo del corona tocaba mi campo asi que bueno, fue mas facil verlo); con esto, pese a que _ya me habian advertido_, pues me costaba creerlo y lo veia mas como un conflicto armado _convencional_... Pero fue empezar a ver las mentiras diarias y las absurdeces y ya da que pensar



Como conflicto, es lo menos ortodoxo que uno se pueda imaginar. A veces no puedo evitar pensar en otro _Rapto de Europa_...

Lo demás es alpiste para los pájaros, o comida para perros...


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Scholz ansioso por sorber lefa de sus amos bastardos.



Canciller alemán, Olaf Scholz:

"Los alemanes tienen la intención de convertirse en el garante de la seguridad europea que nuestros aliados esperan que seamos, un constructor de puentes dentro de la Unión Europea y un defensor de las soluciones multilaterales a los problemas globales".

Scholz también comentó, que la OTAN sigue siendo vital para hacer frente a los retos que plantea la amenaza rusa de posibles asaltos a territorio aliado, mientras que el giro de China hacia el aislamiento y su enfoque hacia Taiwán requieren que Europa y Norteamérica formen nuevas y más fuertes asociaciones con países de todo el mundo. Advirtió que pese a que Occidente "deba defender los valores democráticos y proteger las sociedades abiertas", también debe "evitar la tentación de volver a dividir el mundo en bloques".

En cuanto al apoyo a Ucrania, el canciller alemán afirmó que Berlín ayudará a Kiev con armas "tanto como sea necesario".


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los vasallos van a muerte.
> 
> Funcionarios de la UE han discutido un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia por el conflicto de Ucrania.
> 
> ...



Y a la hora de la verdad...


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como conflicto, es lo menos ortodoxo que uno se pueda imaginar. A veces no puedo evitar pensar en otro _Rapto de Europa_...
> 
> Lo demás es alpiste para los pájaros, o comida para perros...



Rapto de Europa... La verdad es que es flipante. 
Todos estan haciendolo todo al reves de lo que se deberia hacer en un conflicto belico al uso: Rusos, ucranianos...


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Los vasallos van a muerte.
> 
> Funcionarios de la UE han discutido un nuevo paquete de sanciones contra Rusia por el conflicto de Ucrania.
> 
> Las posibles restricciones adicionales incluyen casi doscientas cotizaciones vinculadas a industrias rusas clave, incluidos los sectores tecnológico, financiero y de medios.



Elemental, es una guerra y los anglos ( el resto esta invadido por la OTAN y no tiene la menor autonomia ) van a muerte. El que esta más perdido que el Barco del Arroz es el Putiniano.

----------------

Parece que un dron de los Norcoreanos, se ha paseado impunemente por Seul. Quizas en breve veamos fotografias. Hace una semana los del norte probaron comunicaciones para un satelite de reconocimiento. Y publicaron unas fotos de pruebas, los del sur muy ufanos publicaron una de un satelite (yanqui supongo) de Piongyang con más resolución. Me da que esto es la respuesta.


----------



## Xan Solo (26 Dic 2022)

¿Qué pasa con lo del "reconocimiento en combate" en la zona de Pripiat-Chernóbil? ¿Vuelve a liarse por allí?

Hoy, escuchando la SER, me resultó curioso escuchar cómo le saltaban a Antón Losada sólo por sugerir que había "intereses de la industria armamentística" en prolongar la guerra de Ucrania. Sólo por eso saltaron a unísono, y a continuación "ya hablaremos de eso", dando por concluído el tema justo después de que Losada arguyese que "no descubría nada nuevo al hablar de lo intereses del Complejo Militar-Industrial, como decía Eisenhoower". 
Yo me descojonaba. La inquisición dogmática liberal es una contradicción tan evidente para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente... ¡menos mal que cada vez procura que haya menos gente con capacidad de pensar!


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

La rutina de los ataque nazis a Donestk. Descanse en paz el asesinado.

Un ataque ucraniano ha dejado un civil muerto y daños materiales en zonas céntricas de Donetsk.


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Scholz ansioso por sorber lefa de sus amos bastardos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los alemanes sorben lefa pero me temo que no saben a quien.
Ven lefa y la sorben, por si acaso.


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Rapto de Europa... La verdad es que es flipante.
> Todos estan haciendolo todo al reves de lo que se deberia hacer en un conflicto belico al uso: Rusos, ucranianos...



Y los europeos, los primeros. Sancionando lo superfluo, pero no tocando lo gordo. Huele al segundo acto de lo que está en escena desde el 2020.


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con lo del "reconocimiento en combate" en la zona de Pripiat-Chernóbil? ¿Vuelve a liarse por allí?
> 
> Hoy, escuchando la SER, me resultó curioso escuchar cómo le saltaban a Antón Losada sólo por sugerir que había "intereses de la industria armamentística" en prolongar la guerra de Ucrania. Sólo por eso saltaron a unísono, y a continuación "ya hablaremos de eso", dando por concluído el tema justo después de que Losada arguyese que "no descubría nada nuevo al hablar de lo intereses del Complejo Militar-Industrial, como decía Eisenhoower".
> Yo me descojonaba. La inquisición dogmática liberal es una contradicción tan evidente para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente... ¡menos mal que cada vez procura que haya menos gente con capacidad de pensar!



La verdad es que la lista de beneficios y beneficiados por la guerra es larga larga... Asi que tenemos esto para rato


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Elemental, es una guerra y los anglos ( el resto esta invadido por la OTAN y no tiene la menor autonomia ) van a muerte. El que esta más perdido que el Barco del Arroz es el Putiniano.



Cuando un bando ataca con todo y sin escrúpulos y el otro va con el freno de mano echado pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

La Milicia Popular de Donetsk anuncia que sus soldados están empezando a entrenar con los vehículos blindados rusos "Basurmanin" y "Berezhok", modernizaciones de los BMP-1 y BMP-2 respectivamente.

Gabinete de prensa de la R.P.D.

▫


----------



## Loignorito (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Porque lo diga el neonazi Martín Tuiperro. Claro...



Pero no tienes un poco de dignidad para reconocer que la versión de los rusos sobre el dron es un puto descojono?

Que hasta el mismo periodista se mofa de la versión oficial? "Por segunda vez se ha derribado un dron sobre un aeródromo y los fragmentos han matado personal de una base? 

Muchísimos pro rusos han admitido ya lo patético de estas versiones rusas. Parece que consideran que los lectores rusos son tontos de solemnidad que aceptan que las vacas vuelan. Pues todavia hay gente que piensa por sí mismo, más que en este hilo, supongo.

Pues tú en vez de tener un poco de dignidad y aceptar el descojono de esas versiones arremetes contra un Twitero, llamándole nazi, que informa que la base ha estado ardiendo durante horas.

Lo esencial es que esa información sea falsa o cierta. Trae datos en contra de esa version si quieres pero no re comportes de forma infantil.


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero no tienes un poco de dignidad para reconocer que la versión de los rusos sobre el dron es un puto descojono?
> 
> Que hasta el mismo periodista se mofa de la versión oficial? "Por segunda vez se ha derribado un dron sobre un aeródromo y los fragmentos han matado personal de una base?
> 
> ...



La politica de comunicación rusa, es de puta pena. Es una guerra a veces el enemigo te la cuela, se acepta y punto.

El problema es que si aceptan las cosas , su gente va a pedir una respuesta seria , no una de mentirijillas y Putin no quiere más que congelar esto a ver si los anglos le dan una salida. Así que su politica consiste en desvirtuar , pero aceptando las perdidas, son mucho más transparentes en esto que la otra parte que derriba el 100% pero se queda sin luz.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> mientras la puta meloni sigue con sus tonterias y su prootanismo, en mi pais todo sigue igual
> RadioGenova on Twitter: "Thousands of people in Milan today who are unable to make ends meet in a silent queue at the soup kitchen. There are many children. The video represents EU values exactly. Giorgia Meloni must stop talking about that idiot Zelensky and start worrying about Italians in difficulty. https://t.co/JH6C3iFABc" / Twitter



La Maleni es parte de ese fascismo, en versión por el momento comedida y moderada, que el capitalismo mantiene en reserva para canalizar un descontento que va a ir a más en Occidente, y evitar que sea la izquierda anti-capitalista quien saque provecho de la inevitable degradación de las condiciones de vida.


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


>



Y mas que va a haber... que no se caiga el relato y que fluya la pasta


----------



## arriondas (26 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero no tienes un poco de dignidad para reconocer que la versión de los rusos sobre el dron es un puto descojono?
> 
> Que hasta el mismo periodista se mofa de la versión oficial? "Por segunda vez se ha derribado un dron sobre un aeródromo y los fragmentos han matado personal de una base?
> 
> ...



¿Acaso está el Martinín en Engels para verlo? Esa gente son los Gaona o Pablo Fuente de esta guerra. Quien quiera entender... En una guerra, casi todo es información clasificada, esos dicen lo que les mandan decir. Punto.

Lo que se está demostrando es que en Rusia hay mayor transparencia que en otros lugares, como te acaban de decir. Y muchas veces, esas críticas no son para que se retiren, sino para animar a que hagan todo lo contrario.

Infantiles son los que apoyan a un bando... simplemente porque son de su cuerda ideológica, al menos en apariencia.


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

O sea, que el amado Lidl, está jugando la carta de los drones.
Tonto no es, no.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

*Zelensky nombra a una sexóloga sin experiencia en diplomacia como embajadora de Ucrania en Bulgaria*
Ukrayinska Pravda anunció el nombramiento de la sexóloga Olesya Ilashchuk como embajadora en Bulgaria


26 diciembre 2022 12:13











El líder ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky ha designado a la sexóloga Olesya Ilashchuk, que no tiene experiencia en diplomacia, como embajadora de Ucrania en Bulgaria, informó el diario ucraniano Pravda.
Определились с солдатами: ЕС заявил об обучении 15 тыс. украинских военных


“La información de que Ilashchuk se posiciona como sexólogo se indicó en su perfil de FB (en su cuenta de Facebook (pertenece a la organización Meta, reconocida como extremista en la Federación Rusa. – Ed.), y también está en el sitio web de la Unión Europea Asociación de Psicólogos Sexuales”, dice el artículo.

Su cuenta de Facebook no está disponible actualmente.

Además, se publicó el Decreto No. 880/2022 en el sitio web del Presidente de Ucrania.

“Nombrar a Ilashchuk Olesya Konstantinovna Embajador Extraordinario y Plenipotenciario de Ucrania ante la República de Bulgaria”, dice el texto del decreto.

Al mismo tiempo, el documento no contiene información sobre el lugar de trabajo anterior de la mujer.

En otro decreto, Zelensky despidió a Vitaly Moskalenko, quien se desempeñó como embajador de Ucrania en Bulgaria antes del nombramiento de Ilashchuk.

Según varios medios de comunicación ucranianos, Ilashchuk se graduó de la Universidad de Chernivtsi y del Instituto Gestalt de Ucrania, y en las redes sociales afirmó que es psicóloga clínica, terapeuta gestalt y sexóloga-consultora. La página de Ilashchuk no ha sido verificada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

Ya se van a meter los polacos sin complejos......en fin.....

*En París valoraron la iniciativa de Polonia de desplegar un contingente internacional de tropas en el oeste de Ucrania*
Hoy, 13:05

En Varsovia, propusieron desplegar unidades de hasta 3.500 personas en las regiones occidentales de Ucrania, supuestamente para estabilizar la situación humanitaria y garantizar la seguridad de las regiones adyacentes de Europa. Las autoridades polacas planean obtener el apoyo de otros países, pero Francia ya ha calificado tales iniciativas de inaceptables. 

El liderazgo polaco planeó comenzar a desplegar unidades en las regiones de Volyn, Lvov y Rivne a principios de 2023. El contingente debe basarse en fuerzas policiales para mantener el orden de cruce de las fronteras estatales. Al mismo tiempo, Varsovia ofreció dejar refugiados en Ucrania, equipando zonas industriales en grandes ciudades para campamentos de alojamiento temporal.

Por lo tanto, Varsovia quiere resolver el problema de la afluencia de refugiados a los países de la UE. La siguiente fase de la seguridad implica la sustitución del contingente policial por batallones de mantenimiento de la paz.

Sin embargo, la sede del presidente francés consideró no finalizadas las propuestas de Polonia. Según la administración de Macron, Varsovia no tuvo en cuenta la probabilidad de acciones de represalia rusas y la posibilidad de una confrontación directa entre la OTAN y Moscú. En París llamaron a las autoridades polacas a ultimar su propuesta, eliminando la escalada del conflicto. Los comentarios de los líderes franceses fueron apoyados por otros países de la UE, incluidos Bélgica, Alemania, Hungría e Italia.


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ya se van a meter los polacos sin complejos......en fin.....
> 
> *En París valoraron la iniciativa de Polonia de desplegar un contingente internacional de tropas en el oeste de Ucrania*
> Hoy, 13:05
> ...



En ultimo termino, NO SE VA A APLICAR el articulo 5 ni para los polacos ni para los balticos.
Se echará mano de ellos si el _conflicto _lo necesita.
Espero que al menos lo sepan


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Dic 2022)

Lo que debía pasar con los rusos, según el plan de la OTAN, realmente pasa con los alemanes…y los rusos aprovechan para hacer propaganda…


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Lo que debía pasar con los rusos, según el plan de la OTAN, realmente pasa con los alemanes…y los rusos aprovechan para hacer propaganda…



Muy curioso todo...


----------



## vegahermosa (26 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es curioso lo poco que interesa hablar en Occidente de la reclutación forzosa en Ucrania. Si llega a ser en Rusia lo tendríamos en todas las noticias y no solo un par de párrafos, pero como es en Ucrania, da igual que se recluten a todos los civiles (varones)....bueno, a todos aquellos que no tengan dinero para quedarse en Kiev en esas fiestas nocturnas que hacían pese a haber toque de queda. De hecho en esta noticia, más que cuestionar que obliguen a civiles a ir a la guerra quieran o no, parece que cuestionen a las personas que desobedecen la ley en lugar de ir obligatoriamente a morir al frente.
> 
> *Tres refugiados ucranianos en estado grave tras escapar por monte a Rumanía*
> Tres refugiados ucranianos se encuentran en estado crítico en Rumanía tras *escapar de su país a pie a través de las montañas de Maramures* y perderse durante horas a 1.800 metros de altitud y a* temperaturas bajo cero*, informaron hoy los servicios de emergencia rumanos.
> ...



muy cierto. si llega a ser en rusia mas que desafiando a la ley dicen esquivando las ordenes de putin de reclutamiento forzoso.


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La politica de comunicación rusa, es de puta pena. Es una guerra a veces el enemigo te la cuela, se acepta y punto.
> 
> El problema es que si aceptan las cosas , su gente va a pedir una respuesta seria , no una de mentirijillas y Putin no quiere más que congelar esto a ver si los anglos le dan una salida. Así que su politica consiste en desvirtuar , pero aceptando las perdidas, son mucho más transparentes en esto que la otra parte que derriba el 100% pero se queda sin luz.



Pero lo que muchos nos preguntamos es por qué no machacan los rusos objetivos militares auténticos en Ucrania.

Han tirado decenas de miles de cohetes y han enviado centenares o miles de drones pero casi nunca aciertan a un objetivo claramente militares. Tú mismo te lo has preguntado muchas veces, no pueden derribar los puentes por los que viene la ayuda militar? Los ucras con muchísimos menos disparos aciertan la rehostia (aeródromos, casas con militares, bases, barcos etc..)

No tienen aeródromos los ucranianos? Por mucho que dispersen y oculten los aviones no parece tan complicado destruir alguno en tierra.

Al principio de la guerra sí que le dieron a alguna base de concentración y entrenamiento de tropas al oeste del país, pero que yo recuerde no se ha repetido demasiado.

Destruir las infraestructuras de energía parece más sencillo. Han tirado miles de misiles y drones contra subestaciones, transformadores y fuentes de energía. Pero lo han hecho casi a lo bruto, al final aciertan de tanto insistir.

No tienen suficiente precisión los misiles? no tienen información detallada?

Off tópic. Pocos habéis intervenido en el hilo del libro Mussolini. Habiendo tantos filocomunistas y filofascistas en este hilo pensaba que la mara estaría interesada en un debate ideológico, fue un año clave en la historia de esas ideologias. Creo que el foro no está preparado para esos debates, es raro ver intervenciones que no sean forococheras o salidas " de pata de banco", para epatar al personal.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

Cadáveres, visados estáis


----------



## El_Suave (26 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Joder pero hasta en eso no tiene lógica. Si buscan desnazificar ¿Por qué liberaron a todos los de Azov?



Cualquier intento de explicar la guerra como un enfrentamiento entre Rusia y Ucrania lleva inevitablemente a estos callejones sin salida lógica.


----------



## vegahermosa (26 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Los alemanes sorben lefa pero me temo que no saben a quien.
> Ven lefa y la sorben, por si acaso.



ese apetito voraz por los liquidos ajenos en el mundo germano es una cosa que nunca me imagine de leer, mas cuando en su momento nos mandaban alegremente a los mensajeros del recorte y la pobreza a españa, grecia, o italia, la famosa troika. 
como se suele decir siembra vientos y recogeras tempestades, asi que no me dan ninguna lastima


----------



## Argentium (26 Dic 2022)

Cazas chinos sobrevolando Taiwán.
*ASIA*
*China envía un número récord de aviones de guerra a Taiwán tras sus maniobras de bombardeo*

*Taiwán ha detectado 71 aviones y siete buques de guerra chinos en los alrededores de la isla. *
26 diciembre, 2022 08:40

S. D.

El Ministerio de Defensa taiwanés ha informado este lunes de que ha detectado 71 aviones y siete buques de guerra chinos en los alrededores de la isla, mientras que ha denunciado que el *Ejército chino ha cruzado el estrecho de Taiwán* con 47 de las aeronaves notificadas.
Estas cifras marcan un *nuevo máximo* en el número de vuelos de las Fuerzas Armadas chinas diarias en la zona, coincidiendo con los ejercicios militares, realizados este domingo, en respuesta a la firma por parte del presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, de una ley que aumenta la asistencia de seguridad a las autoridades taiwanesas, que prevé un gasto de 858.000 millones de dólares en defensa, energía y seguridad nacional que incluye ayuda militar a Taiwán.

Entre los 47 aparatos del Ejército Popular de Liberación de China que cruzaron la línea media, había *12 aviones de combate J-11*, 18 J-16 y *seis cazas SU-30*, que atravesaron la línea media entre las 06.00 hora local del domingo (22.00 GMT del sábado) y las 6.00 del lunes (22.00 GMT del domingo).

_[Corea del Sur y Japón despliegan aviones de combate por la presencia de 8 cazas chinos y rusos]_

Defensa de Taiwán ha comunicado que sus Fuerzas Armadas han monitoreado la situación y han respondido asignando aviones de patrulla aérea de combate, buques de la Armada y sistemas de misiles terrestres para ahuyentar a los aviones chinos de la Zona de Identificación de Defensa Aérea (ADIZ) taiwanesa.
*Maniobras de bombardeo*
Por su parte, el Ejército chino explicó este lunes que organizó este domingo *"maniobras de bombardeo"* y "patrullas de alerta" en "zonas marítimas y aéreas alrededor de la isla de Taiwán".
Se trató de "una respuesta resolutiva al aumento reciente de la confabulación entre Taiwán y Estados Unidos", explicó en un comunicado el portavoz del Teatro de Operaciones del Este del Ejército chino Shi Yi.
_[El jefe de operaciones navales de EEUU alerta: China puede invadir Taiwán este mismo año]_
La línea media del *Estrecho de Formosa*, que en la práctica es una frontera no oficial tácitamente respetada por Taipéi y Pekín en las últimas décadas, ha sido cruzada constantemente en los últimos meses por fuerzas chinas durante maniobras militares.
La visita al territorio el pasado agosto por parte de la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes de EEUU, *Nancy Pelosi, irritó profundamente al Gobierno chino*, que respondió con sanciones económicas y con el anuncio de maniobras militares en las aguas que rodean Taiwán, decisiones que llevaron la tensión en el Estrecho a niveles inéditos en décadas.
_[El avión nuclear chino que dispara drones y cambiará la guerra para siempre: así es su arma definitiva]_
China reclama la soberanía sobre la isla y considera a Taiwán una provincia rebelde desde que los nacionalistas del Kuomintang se replegaron allí en 1949, tras perder la guerra civil contra los comunistas.
Taiwán, con quien EEUU no mantiene relaciones oficiales, es uno de los mayores motivos de conflicto entre China y EE.UU., debido sobre todo a que Washington es el principal suministrador de armas de la isla y sería su mayor aliado militar en caso de conflicto bélico con el gigante asiático

https://www.elespanol.com/mundo/europa/20221225/desaparecidos-avalancha-pista-esqui-austria/728677216_0.html


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Dic 2022)

Hecho de menos a generales sirios. Realmente tenían pocas tropas, con bajas demenciales e incluso rodeadas y aún así poco a poco trazaban planes para abastecer amplias zonas y conquistarlas poco a poco pero con sentido. Si salían mal los planes, paraban y lo intentaban más adelante.

No veo nada similar en Rusia


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

_Un avión no tripulado norcoreano regresó a Corea del Norte, cuatro más desaparecieron del radar del ejército surcoreano - *Agencia de noticias Yonhap*_


----------



## Argentium (26 Dic 2022)

Pasa en todas las guerras, nada novedoso, un accidente lamentable






Helicóptero Ka-52 derribado. UAWeapons

*El clamoroso error del ejército ruso: derriba uno de sus propios helicópteros en Ucrania*

*El incidente tuvo lugar en el óblast de Zaporizhzhia y el sistema usado para derribar a este vehículo fue un Pansir-S1 ruso.*
11:38 Manuel Fernández

En la guerra no hay nada escrito. Las imágenes que van llegando a España del conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania no solo muestran el horror de esta guerra, sino que revelan situaciones de lo más variopintas que se salen de lo común. Según apuntan medios rusos y ucranianos, Rusia habría derribado *uno de sus propios helicópteros de ataque.*
Las tropas de defensa aérea rusas han derribado un Ka-52 Caimán en la región de Zaporizhzhia, en Ucrania. El modelo habría sido un RF-91335, 43 Yellow "fue derribado por un Pantsir-S1 ruso en un incidente de fuego amigo en el óblast de Zaporizhzhia", según recoge el grupo.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Cazas chinos sobrevolando Taiwán.
> *ASIA*
> *China envía un número récord de aviones de guerra a Taiwán tras sus maniobras de bombardeo*
> 
> ...



China está jugando su única carta "no hacer nada y que los demás caigan" si a EEUU le da por ir a por China no durará un año, se dividirá en 10 regiones, el gobierno caerá y el gobierno chino matará a millones de los suyos que es lo único que saben hacer. Probablemente es el país mas cobarde del mundo.

Los aviones militares no pintan nada en Taiwán. No durarían ni una semana. Sol drones , misiles y desembarco masivo pero para eso tienes que tener algo de valor.

Me caen bien los chinos pero son como son por culpa de su Élite que me huele que obedece a los ñarigudos. Por cobardes

A Rusia y a Putin los criticamos pero son un pueblo valiente y Putin Haze malabares, es verdad que es un pastelero, pero cada vez pienso que poco más puede hacer, la corrupción de Rusia debe ser similar a la de Zimbawe y tiene a miles de traídores en puestos de poder, gente que trabaja para intereses Anglosajones, incluso la sexta Columna de Medveded. Imaginad lo que hay que hacer para que está gente no te traicionen de forma evidente.

Esta guerra con un simple apoyo político de China ya habría acabado, pero claro China tiene un millón de "células" mafiosas (y tiene miedo a perder el negocio) muerto de hambres por toda Europa y EEUU trabajando en todo tipo de negocios para rapiñar cuatro euros. Hace poco salió que la mafia china (que es el gobierno) no es que tenga policías en Europa, es que tiene comisarías generales y todo. Se dedican a explotar y torturar a cambio de llevar euros a China . Poder real de estas células lo mismo que una mafia de gorrillas especializada en robos de coches. Ni si quiera han colocado a nadie en puestos de poder .

En fin, el mundo dependerá de lo que haga china, espero que haya patriotas ya que el pueblo chino no se lo merece

Me gustaría hacer otra cosa, más peseteros que los ñari , pero menos pícaros.

No todo es malo pero bajo mi punto de vista la estrategia china depende de un hilo o de la Agenda globalista, no tiene margen.

1. Prohíben sus exportaciones
2. Le roban todos los recursos en el extranjero.
3. Los matan en África 
4. Hacen la vida imposible a los chinos en Occidente y los deportan 
5. Atentan por todo el país .
6. Financian regiones insurgentes 
7. Activan a los traídores
8. Taiwán no solo se defiende sino que ataca a China con un número de taiwaneses "suicidas" casi ilimitados.

No duran un año .

Lo bueno se China es que su corrupción es Piramidal no afecta a la estructura. La corrupción rusa es estructural. El control de su población y dirigentes es de puño de hierro y miran porqué en el futuro los ciudadanos vivan mejor, con todas las modernidades y que trabajen menos


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Hecho de menos a generales sirios. Realmente tenían pocas tropas, con bajas demenciales e incluso rodeadas y aún así poco a poco trazaban planes para abastecer amplias zonas y conquistarlas poco a poco pero con sentido. Si salían mal los planes, paraban y lo intentaban más adelante.
> 
> No veo nada similar en Rusia



Intenta hallar similitudes entre Tobruk y Guadalcanal.

Pues eso.


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> China está jugando su única carta "no hacer nada y que los demás caigan" si a EEUU le da por ir a por China no durará un año, se dividirá en 10 regiones, el gobierno caerá y el gobierno chino matará a millones de los suyos que es lo único que saben hacer. Probablemente es el país mas cobarde del mundo.
> 
> Los aviones militares no pintan nada en Taiwán. No durarían ni una semana. Sol drones , misiles y desembarco masivo pero para eso tienes que tener algo de valor.
> 
> Me caen bien los chinos pero son como son por culpa de su Élite que me huele que obedece a los ñarigudos. Por cobardes




Madre mía. Cuántos despropósitos en tan pocas líneas.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (26 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ayer, un "objetivo militar legítimo" para el hijoPutin fue bombardear un mercado en Jerson, causando muchos muertos y heridos, su único "pecado" realizar algunas compras para estos días.



Mira que sois mermados y carentes de inteligencia emocional

Tu te debes creer que Putin se levanta cada día y en el desayuno le da por ordenar que se ataque un mercado en Jerson para causar muchos muertos. Solo falta que digáis que va por los campos ucranianos a lomos de su OSO pistola en mano asesinando a niños

Fíjate si es sanguinario Putin que la proporción de civiles muertos en esta guerra es del 2%, infinitamente menor que cualquier guerra que hay creado la OTAN.









Acabar con Putin. Cuidado con lo que se desea


Debilitar a Rusia o buscar el derrocamiento de Putin, es una irresponsabilidad que puede tener desastrosas consecuencias para la seguridad.




3tde.es


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

Uno de los drones norcoreanos.


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en telegram

_Zelensky está esperando la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Artemovsk para lidiar con Zaluzhny. Esto fue declarado por el experto militar Yuri Knutov.
"En el caso de que Artemovsk y Soledar sean abandonados y la línea de Seversk a Vgledar comience a colapsar en general, Zelensky tendrá una razón muy real para despedir a Zaluzhny", dijo Knutov.
En su opinión, el líder ucraniano quiere abandonar al comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ya que en Occidente Zaluzhny se posiciona persistentemente como el sucesor más probable de Zelensky como presidente de Ucrania. _


----------



## magufone (26 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Uno de los drones norcoreanos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304788



Todo el mundo hace drones menos nosotros o que?


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

_El ejército surcoreano disparó alrededor de 100 rondas para derribar un UAV norcorean_o. *Agencia de noticias Yonhap*


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

Calópez felicita el Año Nuevo a sus vecinos del sur.


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero lo que muchos nos preguntamos es por qué no machacan los rusos objetivos militares auténticos en Ucrania.
> 
> Han tirado decenas de miles de cohetes y han enviado centenares o miles de drones pero casi nunca aciertan a un objetivo claramente militares. Tú mismo te lo has preguntado muchas veces, no pueden derribar los puentes por los que viene la ayuda militar? Los ucras con muchísimos menos disparos aciertan la rehostia (aeródromos, casas con militares, bases, barcos etc..)
> 
> ...



Intentas colar no pueden , porque sus misiles no aciertan. Tiran muchos y le dan por "suerte". No te ofendas pero eso es una gilipollez demostrada cientos de veces.

1.- Claro que han dado a los aerodromos ucranianos, de hecho han destruido su fuerza aerea totalmente. ¿ porque entonces vuela algun avión que acaba siendo derribado ? Pues porque los anglos han comprado para ellos todos los aviones de fabricación sovietica de europa del este operativos, ademas de reparar canibalizando muchos que no lo estaban. No tiene ningun misterio y era una fuerza aerea con cientos de aviones y helicopteros. Algun otanico dice atacan a un pais sin fuerza aerea, no , atacaron y destruyeron la fuerza aerea bastante considerable y brutalmente defendida con cientos de sistemas de misiles que tenian antes de la guerra.

2.- Ucriana es enorme, un 20% mayor que España y sorpresa más industrializada. Jaja me descojono cuando la comparan con Irak. Esas industrias necesitaban mucha energia, tenian 5 centrales nucleares gigantes, varias enormes presas, y un monton de centrales termicas. Les quedan 3 centrales nucleares. La mayoría de las presas o centrales termicas estan tocadas, pero los rusos no han destruido los generadores. ¿ has calculado la de transformadores que hay ? Son posiblemente miles. La solución es atacar la producción, los generadores..pero......son caros , de tecnologia sovietica y muy complicados de reemplazar.

Kiev esta a oscuras, claro que luego reparan , y sobretodo importan ( antes era exportadores netos ) energia de los paises aliados vecinos.

3.- ¿ No son precisos ?. Mira a ti concretamente te he puesto los videos , pueden destruir un edificio de 25x25 metros con un misil balistico. Hace nada impactaron en el centro del edificio de administracion de Jerson que tiene 21x70. Dieron en el puto centro, con una desviación de menos de 2 m. O impactaron en dos compuertas de 12x22m de una presa.

Tengo claro que los has visto, pero repites algo a sabiendas falso. Ojo si te crees en una cruzada antirrusa tu derecho, pero seguira siendo falso a ojos de cualquier que se interese y mire los video que estan ahí.

No atacan los puentes, por el mismo motivo que salen barcos de Odesa, o el gas ruso sale por los gaseoductos en la misma UCRANIA. Porque si, malos malisimos los dos pero Putin manda ese gas ruso, y los de Kiev lo dejan pasar. Doy por bueno que todo el mundo cobra, mientras la gente muere, pero es otra gente.

Todo esto esta generando una falsa sensación, de la que quizas nos arrepintamos todos.


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

Avión surcoreano siniestrado.




Por la cola del aparato (derecha de la imágen) no parece tratarse de un caza de combate moderno.


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> _El ejército surcoreano disparó alrededor de 100 rondas para derribar un UAV norcorean_o. *Agencia de noticias Yonhap*



Y fallaron, acertando ( esto lo supongo yo ) al avión suyo que por cierto es pequeño porque es tactico y de planta parecida a un UAV grande.



vettonio dijo:


> Aunque hay confusión en la nomenclatura del avión siniestrado, podría ser éste modelo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304797



Exacto es ese. Muy pequeño y desde abajo parecido a un UAV grande. Posiblemente fuego amigo.


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

Aunque hay confusión en la nomenclatura del avión siniestrado, podría ser éste modelo.


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Uno de los drones norcoreanos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304788



No, eso lo ponen para despistar pero es una foto de hace años (2017 o 2014 ). Los mismos surcoreanos admiten que los 5 entraron y los 5 salieron no hay derribos.


----------



## Azrael_II (26 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Madre mía. Cuántos despropósitos en tan pocas líneas.



Me gustaría opinar de otra manera y desconozco la situación, pero desde fuera se ve así y a grandes rasgos no es necesario ser un estratega para ver lo que les va a ocurrir


----------



## Don Pelayo (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> La rutina de los ataque nazis a Donestk. Descanse en paz el asesinado.
> 
> Un ataque ucraniano ha dejado un civil muerto y daños materiales en zonas céntricas de Donetsk.
> 
> ...



Se supone que putiniano había lanzado la guerra para proteger a esta gente. Pero casi un año después siguen bombardeándolos...


----------



## Malevich (26 Dic 2022)

magufone dijo:


> En ultimo termino, NO SE VA A APLICAR el articulo 5 ni para los polacos ni para los balticos.
> Se echará mano de ellos si el _conflicto _lo necesita.
> Espero que al menos lo sepan



El biscottone incluye el reparto de Ucrania en áreas de influencia, y más siendo un estado fallido, artificial y demasiado grande para Europa.
En un momento dado todos salen ganando, a los anglos les conviene una Polonia fiel y más grande y potente, que haga contrapeso a Alemania desde el este. El contrapeso en Europa es por definición Francia pero nunca ha sido del todo obediente, y menos si hay cambio en el Eliseo.
Y no, no va a pasar nada, claro que no. Con una guerra de pacotilla en curso, estamos como para pensar en holocaustos nucleares.


----------



## manodura79 (26 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> La respuesta podría estar en esa doctrina que dice que la victoria se alcanza destruyendo el ejército enemigo, y no ocupando su territorio, pero es que, dadas las circunstancias, tampoco consigo creerme eso en esta ocasión. No del todo, al menos.
> 
> Demasiadas dudas, de momento. Quizás el futuro nos ofrezca algunas respuestas. O quizás no, como en tantos otros casos.
> 
> ...



La pantomima ya estaba clara desde hace algún tiempo. Esta guerra es un juego de sombras para idiotas. Putin y Zelenski forman parte de la misma puesta en escena donde nosotros somos las marionetas que intentan manipular a voluntad. Aquí vamos a perder todos los pringaos y van a ganar unos pocos listos. 


Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Tres refugiados ucranianos en estado grave tras escapar por monte a Rumanía



La alta montaña, por la noche, hay que conocerla o te toca pagar a un pastor o guia.


----------



## manodura79 (26 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> El titanio no puede ser la razón por la que no destruyen los puentes. Es fácil comprender que si desean mantener tal 'comercio' con el enemigo, si no es por tren (si es que ahora realmente sucede por ahí) se haría por otras vías. Es un sinsentido.



El tren es la forma más viable para transportar grandes cantidades de mercancías. Nada es tan barato y rápido para tal fin. Además de los trenes y los puentes intactos está el tema del gas. El gas sale de Rusia, pasa por Ucrania pero lo divertido es que Ucrania cobra peaje a los malvados rusos por ese gas que los malvados rusos cobran a Europa. Juego de sombras.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobo Hering (26 Dic 2022)

Todo indica que lentamente Rusia irá perdiendo posiciones hasta una retirada total que pase lo más desapercibida posible. Esto durante el 2023.
Qué opinan?


----------



## manodura79 (26 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Con pinzas pero en este tipo de casia suele haber algo se verdad y dos Tu 95 dañados significa destruidos , hay que arreglarlos e igual hasta 20 años no vuelven a volar...
> 
> Cómo ha sido el ataque? Drones ? Ni Moscú está seguro



Ojo, ojo, cuidado con la respuesta colérica de Rusia. Igual Kiev se queda sin luz durante unas horas esta tarde. En serio. Putin tendrá que cambiarle el color a sus "líneas rojas". Nadie le hace caso. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (26 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Uno de los drones norcoreanos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304788



Estamos viendo dispositivos y artilugios con la sencillez más sorprendente, con un coste de producción bajísimo, pero con la capacidad de conseguir información y/y objetivos que causan graves pérdidas.

Lo que me sorprende es que aún no haya dirigibles pequeños (los hay de aeromodelismo y para publicidad), porque aunque puedan ser derribados, pueden estar volando horas y horas (días, en realidad) a mayores alturas que los drones, lo que dificulta su derribo, que además puede ser costoso.

En tiempos de alta tecnología, descubrimos alternativas muy sencillas y baratas.


----------



## Jacobo Hering (26 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Se dedican a explotar y torturar a cambio de llevar euros a China



Ésto es totalmente cierto a escala mundial y sin nesecidad de grandes controles. Todos los comercios de chinos envían un diezmo a China.


----------



## manodura79 (26 Dic 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> Y esto?



Coger con pinzas muy gordas. Me sorprendería mucho ese movimiento. En esa zona tiene que haber todo tipo de juguetes OTAN. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Octubrista (26 Dic 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Se supone que putiniano había lanzado la guerra para proteger a esta gente. Pero casi un año después siguen bombardeándolos...



Las guerras se hacen para preservar los intereses actuales (y no perderlos) o para hacerse con los bienes o el poder que detentan otros.

Luego se vestirá cómo se quiera para convencer a la población.

De las guerra que nos declaró EEUU en 1898 por Cuba. Filipinas, etc, los españoles deberíamos de haber sacado muchas lecciones.
Y no sólo los españoles, cualquier observador de esos sucesos históricos saca conclusiones que valen para entender mucho de lo que lleva sucediendo en el mundo desde entonces.


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Estamos viendo dispositivos y artilugios con la sencillez más sorprendente, con un coste de producción bajísimo, pero con la capacidad de conseguir información y/y objetivos que causan graves pérdidas.
> 
> Lo que me sorprende es que aún no haya dirigibles pequeños (los hay de aeromodelismo y para publicidad), porque aunque puedan ser derribados, pueden estar volando horas y horas (días, en realidad) a mayores alturas que los drones, lo que dificulta su derribo, que además puede ser costoso.
> 
> En tiempos de alta tecnología, descubrimos alternativas muy sencillas y baratas.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero lo que muchos nos preguntamos es por qué no machacan los rusos objetivos militares auténticos en Ucrania.
> 
> Han tirado decenas de miles de cohetes y han enviado centenares o miles de drones pero casi nunca aciertan a un objetivo claramente militares. Tú mismo te lo has preguntado muchas veces, no pueden derribar los puentes por los que viene la ayuda militar? Los ucras con muchísimos menos disparos aciertan la rehostia (aeródromos, casas con militares, bases, barcos etc..)
> 
> ...



*No hay mas ciego que el que no quiere ver.*
No te haré perder el tiempo: Estas perdidísimo. Simplemente te has tragado toda la propaganda, desde los Javelin hasta los HIMARS. Este mes estarás entretenido con los Patriot, hasta la siguiente fantasía que te quieran contar.

Das el perfil de doblevacunado (2 dosis) con Pfizer, autoengañandose con que "es la buena" y _no te pones la tercera porque no hace falta, y a ti no te engañan.
_
Doy una patada y con ese perfil salís millones.
Escucha: MILLONES.


----------



## El_Suave (26 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con lo del "reconocimiento en combate" en la zona de Pripiat-Chernóbil? ¿Vuelve a liarse por allí?
> 
> Hoy, escuchando la SER, me resultó curioso escuchar cómo le saltaban a Antón Losada sólo por sugerir que había "intereses de la industria armamentística" en prolongar la guerra de Ucrania. Sólo por eso saltaron a unísono, y a continuación "ya hablaremos de eso", dando por concluído el tema justo después de que Losada arguyese que "no descubría nada nuevo al hablar de lo intereses del Complejo Militar-Industrial, como decía Eisenhoower".
> Yo me descojonaba. La inquisición dogmática liberal es una contradicción tan evidente para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente... ¡menos mal que cada vez procura que haya menos gente con capacidad de pensar!



Y eso que lo de los 'intereses del complejo militar-industrial' no pasa de ser una cuñadez al estilo de 'ejque er furbo ej un negocio, sabeh'.

Es tratar de explicar con una obviedad algo que es mucho más que eso.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Mejor leer fuentes rusas, la OTAN solo desinforma…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O asiaticas/africanas...manda huevossss!!!!
A lo que hemos llegado, estimado conforero...


----------



## NS 4 (26 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Rusonazia en la mierda:



No te cansas de hacer el bobo ...y dar pabulo a las tontunas???


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ATDTn (26 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *La mitad de los alemanes rechaza mandar tanques a Ucrania*
> Un 45% de las personas en Alemania está en contra del suministro de tanques a Ucrania, de acuerdo con una encuesta encargada por la agencia de noticias alemana DPA al instituto demoscópico YouGov y divulgada hoy.
> 
> En tanto, *33% por ciento de la población alemana está a favor del suministro de los tanques*, según el mismo sondeo.
> ...



Las matemáticas son sencillas 
Y encima una encuesta manipulada en la que la gente responde lo políticamente correcto.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Estos dos mensajes tienen una clara conexión: las formas. Seguro que los nazis ucranianos y alemanes de la época pensaban *IGUAL*.
> 
> Cuidado con las ideologías y los extremos a los que nos llevan, y feliz Navidad. Jesús no nos habló de ir matando a nadie: 'amad a vuestros enemigos'. Ese fue su mensaje. Pero entre 'rojos y azules' se comparten las formas de hacer las cosas. Tan distintos y tan iguales.



Si...pero el que no se opone a algo intrinsecamente maligno...coopera con el caido.


----------



## ATDTn (26 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


> El humor germano la clava
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304661



Hay luz al final del túnel


----------



## NS 4 (26 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Tu semana es extrapolable a los 3 dias que iban a tardar en invadir Ucrania? Ya estais haciendoos pajas con las nukes otra vez?
> 
> 10 meses despues de la debacle y desbandada todavia os creeis las mentiras que os llegan de la propaganda rusonazi? En que clase de realidad estais viviendo?
> 
> Pasame el numero de tu camello, asi al menos echamos unas risas.



Estais a puntito de tomar Moscu...


----------



## NS 4 (26 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> si a EEUU le da por ir a por China no durará un año, se dividirá en 10 regiones, el gobierno caerá



Buen guion para una pelicula, para arruinar a China y sacarla del mercado global, primero necesitan cargarse al partido comunista chino, una "perestroika" oriental.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Todo indica que lentamente Rusia irá perdiendo posiciones hasta una retirada total que pase lo más desapercibida posible. Esto durante el 2023.
> Qué opinan?



no le queda otra al satrapa comunista
porque seguir asi es revuelta interna en Rusia contra Putler


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Hoy.......


----------



## Jotagb (26 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Uno de los drones norcoreanos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304788


----------



## NS 4 (26 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Pasa en todas las guerras, nada novedoso, un accidente lamentable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuego amigo...descansen en paz!!!
Gloria a los heroes de la patria!!!!


----------



## Jotagb (26 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy.......



De realmente te crees esto que posteas?
De un día para otro te postean las bajas y los vehículos destruidos?
Eres un tonto otanico.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

Los alemanes que digan lo que quieran.





" 
*biber*
*Puente blindado*






A pesar de su edad, el tanque Biber Bridgelayer todavía está operativo con el ejército alemán.​
 




País de origen​Alemania​Servicio ingresado​1975​Tripulación​2​*Dimensiones y peso*​Peso (con puente)​45,3 toneladas​Longitud​11,82 metros​Eslora del casco​~ 7 metros​Ancho​4 metros​Altura​3,57 metros​*Puente*​Clase de carga​MLC-50​Longitud del puente​22 metros​Carga útil del puente​50 toneladas​Tiempo de construcción​3 minutos​*Movilidad*​Motor​MTU MB 838 Ca-500 diésel​Potencia del motor​830 caballos de fuerza​Velocidad máxima en carretera​62 km/h​Rango​550 kilometros​*Maniobrabilidad*​Degradado​60%​Pendiente lateral​40%​Paso vertical​0,7 metros​Zanja​2,5 metros​vadear​1,2 metros​Vadeo (con preparación)​1,65 metros​
 
 El vehículo de ingeniería de combate Biber ( _castor_ ) transporta y despliega un puente de asalto para ayudar a las tropas amigas a cruzar arroyos, zanjas antitanque y otros pequeños obstáculos en el campo de batalla. Este puente blindado fue diseñado para cumplir con un requisito de la Bundeswehr. El desarrollo del Biber comenzó en 1965. Los primeros prototipos se construyeron en 1969. Los primeros puentes de producción se completaron en 1975. Se construyeron un total de 105 puentes para el ejército alemán. Su designación del ejército alemán es Bruckenlegepanzer Biber ot BRP-1. El Biber todavía está operativo, sin embargo, en el futuro podría ser reemplazado por el nuevo puente blindado PBS 2.. Los operadores de exportación son Australia, Canadá y los Países Bajos. También 64 vehículos fueron construidos para el ejército italiano por OTO Melara.

El puente blindado Biber se basa en un chasis de tanque de batalla principal Leopard 1 modificado. Está equipado con un sistema de colocación de puentes en lugar de la torreta. El Biber coloca su puente horizontalmente (tipo voladizo) en lugar de verticalmente como ocurre con la mayoría de los demás puentes. La principal ventaja de dicho diseño es que el enemigo no puede observarlo a cierta distancia. El puente es de construcción de aluminio y consta de dos tramos de 11 m. Tiene una longitud de 22 m y puede salvar un desnivel de 20 m. Puede llevar vehículos de orugas o de ruedas de la clase MLC-50. También puede llevar con cuidado vehículos de la clase MLC-60. El puente se coloca en tres minutos y se puede recuperar desde cualquier extremo. En el modo de transporte, estas secciones de puente se transportan una encima de la otra.

El puente se puede colocar bajo protección blindada incluso bajo fuego en el campo de batalla. El Biber AVLB también está equipado con un sistema de protección NBC. Este vehículo de ingeniería de combate tiene una tripulación de dos, incluido el conductor y el comandante (operador de puente).

El casco del puente Biber es casi idéntico al del Leopard 1 MBT. Este vehículo militar está propulsado por un motor diesel multicombustible MTU MB 838 Ca-500, que desarrolla 830 hp. El motor y la transmisión se pueden reemplazar en condiciones de campo en 20 minutos. La suspensión de barra de torsión consta de siete ruedas de carretera. Una hoja estabilizadora hidráulica montada en la parte delantera también se puede utilizar como hoja topadora para preparar la vista puente, aunque esta operación normalmente la llevan a cabo otros vehículos de ingeniería.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> De realmente te crees esto que posteas?
> De un día para otro te postean las bajas y los vehículos destruidos?
> Eres un tonto otanico.



Y tú un gilipollas putiniano......empate......


----------



## Jotagb (26 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Y tú un gilipollas putiniano......empate......



Una persona inteligente sabe que es imposible contar las bajas y vehículos destrozados de un día para otro.
tampoco creo que una persona con ese nick y avatar tenga un coeficiente muy alto.


----------



## Argentium (26 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pero si Polonia no tiene ni 60.000 soldados profesionales .
> Le dura a Rusia una semana, incluso con ayuda occidental.
> 
> Cuando el año que viene plante Rusia sus aviones y misiles nucleares en la frontera polaca, tras los acuerdos con Bielorrusia, veremos cómo se cagan los polacos.
> Si les conocemos de sobra...



Como siempre con cariño, no me diga que Polonia le dura a Rusia una semana cuando ya hace meses, desde el verano que no pueden con un pueblucho como Backmut, cuando luego de diez meses no son capaces de destruir las baterías de artillería que bombardean el Donbas todos los días, yo creo que a estas alturas y visto lo visto, más el artículo que pone abajo el compañero @Praktica la cosa no está para hacerse mucho el guapo y "yo a este lo bajo con dos trompadas", porque estamos viendo cada día que no pueden ni controlar con seguridad nada de nada, *yo creo que pueden, el problema es que por algo que no sabemos "NO quieren" y el articulo que pega, repito el compañero @Praktica es muy elocuente*, porque esto no es ni medio normal, ya puse videos de como la aviación argentina en la guerra de Malvinas neutralizaban buques ultra modernos de la armada británica con aviones de descarte de la guerra de Vietnam, cuyo costo fue de 50.000 dólares la unidad y de puro básicos no tenían ni radar, y los barcos ingleses también se cambiaban de posición, a ver si nos creemos que se quedaban esperando a los aviones quietecitos, por favor, que las fuerzas rusas no "puedan" neutralizar unas baterías de cañones o lanzaderas Katyusha, ni cortar las vias de abastecimiento, ni los ferrocarriles, ni los puentes, ni la industria armamentística, creerse eso es porque se es muy ingenuo o porque se está haciendo el tonto, ingenuo no es así que..., porque no se puede escapar del oprobio, los aviadores argentinos eran patriotas, los generales rusos o sus dirigentes vemos que están a otra cosa, son lisa y llanamente traidores, y terminaran colgados de una farola, el pueblo ruso no es tonto, saludos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

*Rusia quiere suministrar gas a través del gasoducto Yamal antes de que se repare Nord Stream*
Hoy, 08:20
3

La viabilidad técnica de reparar Nord Streams se conserva actualmente, pero esto requiere permiso de los países europeos en cuyas aguas pasa la tubería, dinero y algo de tiempo. Sin embargo, aún no es posible nombrar el costo y la duración de la reparación, ya que se está realizando una investigación y los operadores no pueden recibir información. Así lo anunció el viceprimer ministro de Rusia, Alexander Novak.



En la Federación Rusa, obviamente, mantienen la esperanza de una reanudación completa de la cooperación energética con Europa al mismo nivel. Por eso, el primer paso podría ser bombear gas a través del gasoducto de Yamal. Moscú está lista para reanudar el suministro de gas a Europa a través del gasoducto Yamal-Europa, que anteriormente se detuvo por razones políticas, y también está negociando para aumentar los suministros a la UE a través de Turquía, dijo también el viceprimer ministro ruso.

Rusia quiere demostrar su disposición y lealtad de una manera muy reveladora: con la ayuda del gasoducto nacionalizado Yamal-Europa (Varsovia tomó su sección del gasoducto en propiedad estatal). Quizás, en caso de fracaso, se ofrecerá una variante de cooperación a través de un aumento de los suministros en la dirección ucraniana del tránsito de materias primas hacia la UE.

Las iniciativas de Moscú llegan regularmente, pero, probablemente, Europa decidió ir hasta el final en su rusofobia y el deseo de deshacerse de su dependencia a largo plazo de la energía de la Federación Rusa. Una vez que el proveedor principal se pone a la par con otros exportadores y se le priva del estatus de monopolio. Pero la esperanza aún brilla, ya que el GNL ruso está batiendo récords de importación en los países occidentales, principalmente en la UE, lo que indica una necesidad y una gran demanda. Pero las materias primas de la tubería todavía están esperando un destino poco envidiable. En este caso, el permiso para transitar por el gasoducto de Yamal y la reparación de Nord Streams pueden olvidarse, muy probablemente para siempre.


----------



## piru (26 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Estos dos mensajes tienen una clara conexión: las formas. Seguro que los nazis ucranianos y alemanes de la época pensaban *IGUAL*.
> 
> Cuidado con las ideologías y los extremos a los que nos llevan, y feliz Navidad. Jesús no nos habló de ir matando a nadie: 'amad a vuestros enemigos'. Ese fue su mensaje. Pero entre 'rojos y azules' se comparten las formas de hacer las cosas. Tan distintos y tan iguales.



Es que si no eliminas la plaga, con el tiempo vuelves a la casilla de salida:


----------



## Argentium (26 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> RUSIA NO ESCATIMARÁ ESFUERZOS PARA ACABAR CON EL GOBIERNO NACIONALISTA EN KIEV AFIRMA HOY MEDVEDEV.
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> 25 DEC, 21:38
> *Russia to spare no effort to achieve goals of its special operation — Medvedev*
> ...



jajajaaja, ese Medvedev es un bocón de pueblo, un bocachancla como dirían aquí, puro bla, bla, que empiecen por bombardear los centros de poder en Kiev, llevan diez meses boludeando y matando inocentes y soldados de ambos bandos, *y más grave, a los propios soldado*s, cuando permiten el ingreso con total y absoluta libertad de armas por caminos, puentes, ferrocarriles totalmente detectados, sin HACER NADA PARA EVITARLO, ESTO SOLO SE DEFINE COMO *TRAICION, el olor es ya insoportable, hasta el más fanático se da cuenta que esto no cierra por ningún lado.*


----------



## Argentium (26 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Rusia quiere suministrar gas a través del gasoducto Yamal antes de que se repare Nord Stream*
> Hoy, 08:20
> 3
> 
> ...



No da más que para  pobre gente, estos hdmp se merecen arder en un "auto de fe" con leña verde, no se merecen otra cosa.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Esta criminal INVASION representa el fracaso de Rusia en todos lo los sentidos, social, cultural, económico, ético. 

El hijoPutin ha arruinado el futuro de Rusia por muchas generaciones.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> De realmente te crees esto que posteas?
> De un día para otro te postean las bajas y los vehículos destruidos?
> Eres un tonto otanico.



otro zerote lameputins que desconoce que existe el Estado Mayor para eso....
sois una secta


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Esta criminal INVASION representa el fracaso de Rusia en todos lo los sentidos, social, cultural, económico, ético.
> 
> El hijoPutin ha arruinado el futuro de Rusia por muchas generaciones.











Un político amigo de Putin atropella a un niño y se da a la fuga... y la justicia archiva la causa - Periodista Digital


Polémica por la decisión de un tribunal ruso. La corte en la región de Novosibirsk archivó la causa contra el exdiputado del partido “Rusia Unida” Sergei Mamontov, quien atropelló a un niño de seis años y se dio a la fuga. La familia del pequeño ya no tiene nada que reclamar a Mamontov, que pagó […]




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Una persona inteligente sabe que es imposible contar las bajas y vehículos destrozados de un día para otro.
> tampoco creo que una persona con ese nick y avatar tenga un coeficiente muy alto.



una persona con un minimo de cabeza sabe que se da el parte diario al superior... asi todos.....
en fin......


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> otro zerote lameputins que desconoce que existe el Estado Mayor para eso....
> sois una secta



Ese putiniano está hasta los ojos de JotaB por eso dice esas gilipolleces,...


----------



## Argentium (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> ⚡169 personas se han convertido en víctimas de las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde el comienzo de la SVO en la LPR, incluidos 21 niños - la oficina de representación de la república en la JCCC
> Ivan Rogov.



Es que su defensa está en manos de profesionales y competentes soldados, al mando de generales y capitostes del más alto y puro patriotismo...por los dólares.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> No da más que para  pobre gente, estos hdmp se merecen arder en un "auto de fe" con leña verde, no se merecen otra cosa.



Sabía que te iba a gustar


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Que lástima todo, unos en las trincheras defendiendo su país y otros en las trincheras por las locuras y lavados de cabeza de un hijo de puta que estará de fiesta en fiesta celebrando la navidad ...


----------



## vegahermosa (26 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Todo indica que lentamente Rusia irá perdiendo posiciones hasta una retirada total que pase lo más desapercibida posible. Esto durante el 2023.
> Qué opinan?



que esa idea es tan valida como creer que usted heredara la fortuna de los rotschild en 2023, puestos a hacer elucubraciones hasta veo mas opciones su particular destino


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Dic 2022)

En esta guerra asimétrica de IV generación, el proxy coreano de los BRICS ha tanteado las defensas del proxy de la OTAN, y los resultados parecen desalentadores para la OTAN…

Corea del Sur descubrió que perdería la guerra de los drones contra la RPDC









Ким Чен Ын переиграл соседа: у Южной Кореи нет ответа на атаку роем дронов


КНДР тестирует свою боевую мощь, испытывая передовое оружие. Южная Корея не готова противостоять армии КНДР в войне дронов.




military.pravda.ru


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Como siempre con cariño, no me diga que Polonia le dura a Rusia una semana cuando ya hace meses, desde el verano que no pueden con un pueblucho como Backmut, cuando luego de diez meses no son capaces de destruir las baterías de artillería que bombardean el Donbas todos los días, yo creo que a estas alturas y visto lo visto, más el artículo que pone abajo el compañero @Praktica la cosa no está para hacerse mucho el guapo y "yo a este lo bajo con dos trompadas", porque estamos viendo cada día que no pueden ni controlar con seguridad nada de nada, *yo creo que pueden, el problema es que por algo que no sabemos "NO quieren" y el articulo que pega, repito el compañero @Praktica es muy elocuente*, porque esto no es ni medio normal, ya puse videos de como la aviación argentina en la guerra de Malvinas neutralizaban buques ultra modernos de la armada británica con aviones de descarte de la guerra de Vietnam, cuyo costo fue de 50.000 dólares la unidad y de puro básicos no tenían ni radar, y los barcos ingleses también se cambiaban de posición, a ver si nos creemos que se quedaban esperando a los aviones quietecitos, por favor, que las fuerzas rusas no "puedan" neutralizar unas baterías de cañones o lanzaderas Katyusha, ni cortar las vias de abastecimiento, ni los ferrocarriles, ni los puentes, ni la industria armamentística, creerse eso es porque se es muy ingenuo o porque se está haciendo el tonto, ingenuo no es así que..., porque no se puede escapar del oprobio, los aviadores argentinos eran patriotas, los generales rusos o sus dirigentes vemos que están a otra cosa, son lisa y llanamente traidores, y terminaran colgados de una farola, el pueblo ruso no es tonto, saludos.



Cuánto estratega militar está ignorando el cuartel general en Bruselas.

Qué desperdicio.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Como siempre con cariño, no me diga que Polonia le dura a Rusia una semana cuando ya hace meses, desde el verano que no pueden con un pueblucho como Backmut, cuando luego de diez meses no son capaces de destruir las baterías de artillería que bombardean el Donbas todos los días, yo creo que a estas alturas y visto lo visto, más el artículo que pone abajo el compañero @Praktica la cosa no está para hacerse mucho el guapo y "yo a este lo bajo con dos trompadas", porque estamos viendo cada día que no pueden ni controlar con seguridad nada de nada, *yo creo que pueden, el problema es que por algo que no sabemos "NO quieren" y el articulo que pega, repito el compañero @Praktica es muy elocuente*, porque esto no es ni medio normal, ya puse videos de como la aviación argentina en la guerra de Malvinas neutralizaban buques ultra modernos de la armada británica con aviones de descarte de la guerra de Vietnam, cuyo costo fue de 50.000 dólares la unidad y de puro básicos no tenían ni radar, y los barcos ingleses también se cambiaban de posición, a ver si nos creemos que se quedaban esperando a los aviones quietecitos, por favor, que las fuerzas rusas no "puedan" neutralizar unas baterías de cañones o lanzaderas Katyusha, ni cortar las vias de abastecimiento, ni los ferrocarriles, ni los puentes, ni la industria armamentística, creerse eso es porque se es muy ingenuo o porque se está haciendo el tonto, ingenuo no es así que..., porque no se puede escapar del oprobio, los aviadores argentinos eran patriotas, los generales rusos o sus dirigentes vemos que están a otra cosa, son lisa y llanamente traidores, y terminaran colgados de una farola, el pueblo ruso no es tonto, saludos.



claro, claro, claro
los rusos que mandan al frente a borrachos y enfermos mentales sin ropa, ni comida....... no ganan porque no quieren
o no les quedan ya misiles, tanques ni apenas obuses

y es lo mismo una guerra urbana que un buque en alta mar.....

en cuanto a las Malvinas fueron los misiles Exocet, los mejores de la epoca... y de los aviones la mitad fueron derribados
además del engaño y dar un rodeo inmenso para evitar los radares o volar a ras de mar......

mira que eres tonnnnnnnnnnnnnnto putincel, pero tonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnto todo el dia
¿lo saben ya en tu casa?


----------



## Jotagb (26 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> una persona con un minimo de cabeza sabe que se da el parte diario al superior... asi todos.....
> en fin......



Tu eres tonto y lo aparentas Rusia irá predicando sus bajas y vehículos destruidos. Es publicidad engañosa para que tontos como tú las posteen. Te voy a contar un secreto; los reyes magos son los padres pero no se lo digas a nadie porfa or.


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Dic 2022)

Alegraos y regocijaos, ya llega el Armata para Reyes!!!!!


K. Pravda



*"Rusia está preparando Armata para la batalla: ¿Qué hará un tanque que no tiene un cambio igual en la zona NVO?*

El observador militar Viktor Baranets llamó a "Armata" un "gerente de tanques" que no tiene igual

Los especialistas rusos están mejorando el equipo militar y continúan creando nuevas armas que no tienen análogos en el mundo. Uno de estos vehículos es el tanque T-14 "Armata", que ahora se encuentra en coordinación de combate en los campos de entrenamiento rusos.

El 25 de diciembre, el periodista y presentador de televisión Vladimir Solovyov mostró un video de la coordinación de combate de un batallón de tanques equipado con "Armata". El presentador de televisión aclaró que no daría el nombre del lugar exacto donde se entrena a los militares, pero señaló una cantidad importante de vehículos militares que trabajan en el campo de entrenamiento no solo de forma individual, sino también en conjunto.


25 de diciembre de 2022 16:26
Rusia está preparando Armata para la batalla: ¿Qué hará un tanque que no tiene un cambio igual en la zona NVO?
El observador militar Viktor Baranets llamó a "Armata" un "gerente de tanques" que no tiene igual


Vladimir Solovyov mostró un video de la coordinación de combate de un batallón de tanques equipado con "Armata".

Foto: fotograma de vídeo

Los especialistas rusos están mejorando el equipo militar y continúan creando nuevas armas que no tienen análogos en el mundo. Uno de estos vehículos es el tanque T-14 "Armata", que ahora se encuentra en coordinación de combate en los campos de entrenamiento rusos.

El 25 de diciembre, el periodista y presentador de televisión Vladimir Solovyov mostró un video de la coordinación de combate de un batallón de tanques equipado con "Armata". El presentador de televisión aclaró que no daría el nombre del lugar exacto donde se entrena a los militares, pero señaló una cantidad importante de vehículos militares que trabajan en el campo de entrenamiento no solo de forma individual, sino también en conjunto.


- No diré exactamente qué armas tiene la Armata, pero será una sorpresa extremadamente desagradable para cualquier tropa que intente interponerse en nuestro camino. Y lo que es importante, no estamos hablando de una sola instancia, sino de un número significativo [de tanques], que determinará la naturaleza de la batalla en ciertas áreas, dijo Soloviev al aire del canal de televisión Rossiya 24.

*Este tanque está siendo probado durante mucho tiempo. Y creo que será llevado lentamente al campo de batalla. Nuestros evaluadores ahora lo están "machacando" en los sitios de prueba rusos en varios modos: en frío, caliente, barro, arena, etc., dijo el Coronel Baranets*.


Qué es un buen tanque "Armata"?
- La primera diferencia entre este tanque y todos los tanques clásicos es que la tripulación se encuentra separada de los proyectiles. Si un proyectil enemigo golpea un tanque ordinario, explota, la tripulación explota. Aquí, la tripulación está separada por una poderosa armadura de proyectiles. Las conchas se suministran automáticamente. El soldado apretó el botón, el comandante apuntó y disparó. Todo esto funciona.

El tanque tiene un motor potente. Además, puede tener 1300 "caballos", o tal vez 1500. Tiene un interesante cañón de 125 mm que, mientras se prueba el tanque, puede convertirse en uno de 152 mm. Desde el mismo cañón puedes disparar un misil guiado. Este tanque tiene una defensa muy poderosa. Primero, protección dinámica. El cuerpo del tanque está revestido con placas especiales. Cuando la jabalina estadounidense vuele hacia nuestra Armata, entonces, tal vez, esta placa incluso volará hacia ella en el último momento. O esta placa explotará junto con la ojiva de la Jabalina. Y la tripulación no sufrirá. Tal vez solo lo sacudirá allí ”, dice un observador militar.

Gerente de tanques"
- Otra característica de "Armata" es el sistema "Afghanit". Cuando el adversario dispara al tanque T-14, el sistema Afghanit detecta instantáneamente el proyectil que vuela hacia el tanque. Y ella envía su proyectil hacia él, lo que lo socava o lo saca de la trayectoria. Pero eso no es todo. El punto más débil de cualquier tanque es la torreta. Tanto las jabalinas como los misiles de aviones están tratando de apuntar allí. Y luego se proporcionaron nuestras cabezas doradas de la industria de defensa. Pusieron aquí no solo una ametralladora antiaérea automática, sino también un sistema que podrá reflejar los proyectiles que vuelan hacia la torreta del tanque. No conozco otro tanque en el mundo como el Armata, que estaría tan repleto de componentes electrónicos.

Cuando hablé con los diseñadores, se juntaron para hacer un tanque. Alguien era un camión, alguien era un motor, alguien era un cañón, alguien estaba cocinando acero. Ellos mismos se sorprendieron de que el resultado final fuera un tanque inteligente. Este tanque aparecerá en el campo de batalla no solo como una unidad de combate. Será un tanque centrado en la red. Porque observará la situación en el campo de batalla y transmitirá a los tanques T-90 o T-72 tanto la situación en el campo de batalla como los objetivos que estos tanques deben destruir en primer lugar. "Armata" también disparará. Estamos recibiendo el T-14 ya no solo como un hierro de combate, que tiene características tácticas y técnicas específicas, sino también como un administrador de tanques , resumió Baranets en una entrevista con periodistas de la radio Komsomolskaya Pravda .



Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Танк Т-14 Армата: Видео боевого слаживая на полигоне


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## weyler (26 Dic 2022)

Dentro de poco el armata estara en EEUU siendo analizado


----------



## -carrancas (26 Dic 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Dentro de poco el armata estara en EEUU siendo analizado


----------



## Bartleby (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Tu eres tonto y lo aparentas Rusia irá predicando sus bajas y vehículos destruidos. Es publicidad engañosa para que tontos como tú las posteen. Te voy a contar un secreto; los reyes magos son los padres pero no se lo digas a nadie porfa or.



se ha cabreao 
a ver podemonguer, te hemos dicho que cada unidad y peloton da las bajas propias y ajenas cada dia... al estado mayor
papel lapiz y sumar

no te bloqueo porque disfruto con tus tonterias 
otro panchito sin mili hecha........


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

weyler dijo:


> Dentro de poco el armata estara en EEUU siendo analizado



ya lo tendran
un soldado que roba una lavadora o bañera, les das 40.000 $ a cada uno de la tripulacion, son los reyes en rusia con esa pasta y el armata nuevo para USA....
¿que es eso de que alta tecnologia sea abandonada nueva sin ser destruida como los equipos de emisoras y guerra electronica?........


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

"Muerte de saboteadores".
Fotos reales de la eliminación de un DRG ucraniano en la región de Briansk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Fotos con los fiambres en el enlace_


----------



## Kill33r (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

La guerra en 2023 será diferente

El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre la magnitud de los ataques a las infraestructuras críticas del enemigo, las provocaciones en Artsaj y las conclusiones extraídas durante el SMO - Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

Las cifras de Kiev no son creíbles

- Existe la opinión de que la parte ucraniana está exagerando a propósito los daños de los ataques a sus infraestructuras críticas. ¿Qué sentido tiene esto y cuál es la magnitud real de la destrucción actual?

- La desinformación que implica exagerar o subestimar los resultados de los ataques es necesaria para dificultar al mando ruso la planificación de nuevos ataques. Cuanta menos información objetiva haya, más difícil será planificar el siguiente golpe y dar forma al grupo objetivo.

La magnitud real de los ataques y sus consecuencias parecen ser críticas, pero aún no fatales para el sistema energético ucraniano. Las consecuencias sistémicas ya son tangibles, pero se necesitan más ataques destinados a destruir el sistema energético unificado y eliminar las grandes centrales termoeléctricas y plantas de distribución restantes.

Los armenios arriesgan el estado

- Simultáneamente a la acumulación de artillería y terror reactivo contra Donetsk, se producen una serie de provocaciones contra las fuerzas de paz rusas en Artsaj. ¿Hasta qué punto es independiente Bakú en la organización de provocaciones? ¿Por qué Rusia muestra una actitud tan tolerante ante los acontecimientos?

Bakú se aprovecha de la preocupación rusa por Ucrania e intenta obligar a Rusia a algún tipo de concesión mediante provocaciones en Karabaj. En última instancia, a Bakú le interesa la toma completa de Karabaj (incluida la limpieza étnica de los armenios locales) y la expulsión de las fuerzas de paz rusas para 2025.

Armenia bajo Pashinian es elementalmente incapaz de defender sus intereses nacionales, y mientras Pashinian siga en el poder, Armenia seguirá perdiéndolo todo, desde el territorio hasta el orgullo nacional. Esto era obvio en 2018, es aún más obvio en 2022. Si los armenios están satisfechos con Pashinyan, parece que no necesitan un Estado propio en un entorno hostil.

Naturalmente, a Occidente le interesa socavar la posición de Rusia en Transcaucasia siguiéndole el juego a Bakú y jugándosela al mismo tiempo a Pashinyan. Si Rusia arriesga sus posiciones en el Transcáucaso en este sentido, Armenia arriesga ahora su propia existencia.

La estrategia de Rusia será, como antes, intentar mantener un cierto statu quo y el papel de árbitro. Pero está claro que esta estrategia será atacada desde diferentes flancos, ya que el statu quo que beneficia a Rusia en la etapa actual no conviene a Bakú ni a Occidente.

No debemos luchar a medias

- ¿Podemos destacar la principal lección aprendida por Moscú de los acontecimientos de 2022? ¿Qué conclusiones prácticas cabe extraer de los fracasos en las direcciones de Liman y Kherson?

- La principal lección es que no se puede luchar con la mitad de fuerzas. Obviamente, esta lección se ha aprendido, por lo que la guerra de 2023 será diferente.

Es necesario para lograr una superioridad cuantitativa y cualitativa sobre el enemigo y para llevar a cabo operaciones defensivas y ofensivas con mayor eficacia. De hecho, las medidas ya adoptadas y las decisiones recientemente anunciadas de cambiar el ejército en 2023 van dirigidas precisamente a esto. Veremos su eficacia en la práctica durante el invierno y, sobre todo, durante la campaña de primavera-verano de 2023.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (26 Dic 2022)

*España compra más comida a Rusia y le vende menos que antes de la guerra*
Las importaciones españolas de productos agroalimentarios y pesqueros procedentes de Rusia alcanzaron los *138,7 millones de euros entre marzo y septiembre*, lo que supone un 25,9% más que en el mismo periodo de 2021, antes de la guerra con Ucrania.

Así lo refleja el estudio 'Efecto de la crisis de las materias primas de la guerra Rusia-Ucrania en el comercio exterior agroalimentario español', elaborado por la Subdirección de Análisis, Coordinación y Estadística el Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación, y al que ha tenido acceso Servimedia.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha informado de los objetivos de los ataques con misiles contra Kramatorsk. El ataque con misiles tuvo como objetivo una instalación de reparación y mantenimiento de cañones y artillería reactiva situada en la zona industrial de Kramatorsk. Destruidos 2 lanzacohetes HIMARS, 2 SAU Gvozdika de 122 mm, 5 obuses remolcados D-30 de 122 mm + 3 unidades de vehículos especiales.
No está mal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Emisiones de CO2 a la atmósfera. Ucrania y el resto del mundo. Greta Tunberg debería estar claramente preocupada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (26 Dic 2022)

Como que los otros han funcionado bien.....El de los 20 céntimos desaparece ya en breve.....salvo para transportistas parece ser. Pone que España ha conseguido moderar la subida de precios....arroz, leche, aceite, etc etc subiendo un 50% su precio o más. Ayer subió la luz un 700% mañana sube un 40%....pero de cara a la galería no sale tan mal la media del precio porque todas las horas baratas están siempre de madrugada, a la hora de la verdad, la gente lo que paga son las horas caras (durante el día que es cuando usan la electricidad) Pero hecha la ley, hecha la trampa.


*El Gobierno de España aprobueba mañana el tercer plan anticrisis, con medidas para frenar el precio de alimentos*

El Consejo de Ministros aprobará este martes 27 de diciembre el tercer paquete de ayudas para *paliar las consecuencias económicas y sociales de la guerra en Ucrania*, que entrará en vigor el 1 de enero y recogerá medidas para hacer frente a la* escalada de los precios de los alimentos*.

Tras la que será la última reunión del Consejo de Ministros de 2022, está previsto que el propio presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, comparezca ante los medios de comunicación para explicar el paquete de medidas anticrisis y para hacer balance de *un año marcado por la guerra iniciada por Vladimir Putin en Ucrania* y por la escala, a niveles históricos, de los precios tras el estallido del conflicto, informa Europa Press.

Pese a que en los últimos meses *España ha conseguido moderar la subida de preci*os y ya es el país con el nivel de inflación más bajo de la zona euro, el Ejecutivo ha decidido impulsar un tercer paquete de apoyo para hacer frente a la coyuntura actual, en el que se incluirá la prórroga de algunas de las medidas actualmente en vigor y que expiran el 31 de diciembre y otras nuevas relacionadas, principalmente, con la cesta de la compra.

Además, el propio Pedro Sánchez adelantó hace unos días que este nuevo paquete de medidas también incluirá un apoyo a la industria gasintensiva y cerámica.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

Los rusos deben estar escogiendo objetivos....veo andanadas de Geranios y khinzales.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Como siempre con cariño, no me diga que Polonia le dura a Rusia una semana cuando ya hace meses, desde el verano que no pueden con un pueblucho como Backmut, cuando luego de diez meses no son capaces de destruir las baterías de artillería que bombardean el Donbas todos los días, yo creo que a estas alturas y visto lo visto, más el artículo que pone abajo el compañero @Praktica la cosa no está para hacerse mucho el guapo y "yo a este lo bajo con dos trompadas", porque estamos viendo cada día que no pueden ni controlar con seguridad nada de nada, *yo creo que pueden, el problema es que por algo que no sabemos "NO quieren" y el articulo que pega, repito el compañero @Praktica es muy elocuente*, porque esto no es ni medio normal, ya puse videos de como la aviación argentina en la guerra de Malvinas neutralizaban buques ultra modernos de la armada británica con aviones de descarte de la guerra de Vietnam, cuyo costo fue de 50.000 dólares la unidad y de puro básicos no tenían ni radar, y los barcos ingleses también se cambiaban de posición, a ver si nos creemos que se quedaban esperando a los aviones quietecitos, por favor, que las fuerzas rusas no "puedan" neutralizar unas baterías de cañones o lanzaderas Katyusha, ni cortar las vias de abastecimiento, ni los ferrocarriles, ni los puentes, ni la industria armamentística, creerse eso es porque se es muy ingenuo o porque se está haciendo el tonto, ingenuo no es así que..., porque no se puede escapar del oprobio, los aviadores argentinos eran patriotas, los generales rusos o sus dirigentes vemos que están a otra cosa, son lisa y llanamente traidores, y terminaran colgados de una farola, el pueblo ruso no es tonto, saludos.



En el pueblucho de Bakhmut hay más heridos y muertos en 3 meses en ambos lados, que todo el ejército regular polaco. De hecho más de 1200 soldados polacos han muerto ya en la operación militar


----------



## Stag Party (26 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La guerra en 2023 será diferente
> 
> El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre la magnitud de los ataques a las infraestructuras críticas del enemigo, las provocaciones en Artsaj y las conclusiones extraídas durante el SMO - Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:
> 
> ...



Conozco a varios armenios. La victoria de Pashinyan no se la cree nadie, es otro fraude como la victoria de Biden.

A ese no le ha votado nadie.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Declaraciones del Presidente ruso Vladimir Putin. Putin en la cumbre informal de la CEI en San Petersburgo:

▪ Una cumbre informal de la CEI en un círculo amistoso demuestra la intención de los países de seguir desarrollando la cooperación;
▪ Profundizar en la interacción dentro de la CEI redunda en interés fundamental de los países y mejora la seguridad;
▪ La cooperación entre los países de la CEI es fructífera, y se espera que el volumen de comercio alcance los 100.000 millones de dólares a finales de año;
▪ Las amenazas y los desafíos van en aumento y también surgen desacuerdos entre los miembros de la CEI, pero estamos preparados para afrontarlos;
▪ Putin propuso resumir los trabajos de 2022 y debatir los planes para el futuro. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

26 diciembre 2022 00:01
*Gone "Tornado": múltiples sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento recibieron misiles ultraprecisos*
Se ha desarrollado una nueva línea de municiones para MLRS rusos de ultra largo alcance



Los lanzadores de cohetes múltiples domésticos de mayor alcance recibirán nuevas municiones guiadas con precisión. Se ha desarrollado una línea de misiles para el Tornado-S, diseñada para destruir tanto fortificaciones como equipamiento, infantería y personal del enemigo a una distancia de decenas de kilómetros. Los expertos señalan que, en términos de sus características, el pesado MLRS ruso es superior a sus homólogos extranjeros, y ahora la tarea prioritaria es aumentar la producción de municiones modernas para él.


https://iz.ru/1420635/dmitrii-kornev/strategicheskoe-reshenie-chto-dast-rossii-novaia-lodka-proekta-borei
Como le dijeron a Izvestia en el departamento militar, se completó el desarrollo de una nueva línea de municiones para el sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) Tornado-S: los misiles ya se están entregando a las tropas. Ellos, según los interlocutores de la publicación, han aumentado notablemente la precisión y han aumentado el poder de las unidades de combate. La munición actualizada es capaz de golpear equipos, fortificaciones y mano de obra del enemigo a una distancia de decenas de kilómetros. Es cierto que no se revelaron las principales características tácticas y técnicas y el principio de funcionamiento de los nuevos misiles.

A fines de julio de 2020, el jefe de Rostec, Sergey Chemezov, habló sobre el desarrollo de dos nuevos misiles guiados con un alcance de más de 100 km para Tornado-S. Con su ayuda, la instalación en una sola salva es capaz de alcanzar varios objetivos a la vez, ubicados a muchos kilómetros uno del otro. Según él, la precisión en comparación con Smerch MLRS ha aumentado entre 15 y 20 veces, lo que hace posible usarlos incluso contra objetos pequeños.



Las exhibiciones también demostraron municiones con submuniciones de fragmentación y fragmentación acumulativa, que son adecuadas para destruir tanto personal como vehículos blindados pesados. El nuevo "Tornado-S" también conserva la capacidad de usar la lista completa de cohetes no guiados para el ahora más común MLRS "Smerch".

En el colegio del Ministerio de Defensa el 21 de diciembre de este año, el jefe del departamento militar, Sergei Shoigu, propuso la formación de cinco divisiones de artillería, así como brigadas de artillería de alto poder, para crear una reserva de artillería en direcciones estratégicas. La composición de estos compuestos puede incluir "Tornado-S".

En términos de sus características técnicas, Tornado-S supera al notorio HIMARS, dijo a Izvestia el experto militar Dmitry Boltenkov.

“Tienen un rango de tiro más alto, una ojiva más poderosa y más opciones de misiles”, señaló el experto. - La tarea del "Tornado" es trabajar en los objetivos más importantes tanto en la táctica como en la profundidad operativa de la defensa, en rangos que están fuera del alcance de la artillería de cañón. Debemos continuar saturando a las tropas con dichos sistemas para que incluso el comandante de la división pueda "ordenar" rápidamente un ataque en interés de su unidad a la máxima profundidad




A pesar de que incluso en la versión básica, los proyectiles Tornado-S pueden volar más de 100 km, el alcance por sí solo no es suficiente hoy en día. Cada munición bastante costosa para tales sistemas debe ser altamente precisa para alcanzar el objetivo deseado sin fallar. La poderosa ojiva de los cohetes de 300 mm es ideal para destruir puentes pequeños, incluidos pontones, destruir fortificaciones y edificios sólidos, depósitos de municiones y hangares en los que se esconde equipo enemigo. Ahora la tarea principal es establecer rápidamente la producción de nuevos misiles en cantidades tales que el frente sienta su uso el próximo año, señaló el experto.







production Association" Splav "que lleva su nombre. UN. Ganichev" y producido por la empresa "Special Design Bureau" (SKB). La decisión de desarrollar un sucesor modernizado de los Tornadoes se tomó a fines de la década de 2000. Su primer conjunto de brigadas ingresó al ejército en 2019. Al año siguiente, los complejos se demostraron públicamente por primera vez en el Desfile de la Victoria en Moscú.

Rostec no informa la cantidad exacta de MLRS producidos, pero informa regularmente sobre el suministro de nuevos equipos a las tropas. En octubre, la empresa anunció un aumento de la producción "varias veces". El siguiente lote de "Tornado-S" se envió desde las fábricas el 16 de noviembre de este año. Según el director general de SKB, Sergey Dyadkin, "debido a la alta carga de producción en varios sitios, los empleados trabajan en tres turnos".

Externamente, los autos nuevos no difieren mucho de sus predecesores. Usan el mismo chasis MAZ-543M y tienen 12 rieles que el Smerch. Presentan una novedad de antenas de equipos de comunicación, que les permiten combinarse en un solo circuito con otros equipos de artillería y recibir designación de objetivos externos, así como una cabina adicional para el comandante de la tripulación, desde donde puede controlar el guiado y disparo. del sistema.


Cada munición de alta precisión Tornado-S puede recibir una misión de vuelo individual. En este caso, la corrección se lleva a cabo utilizando el sistema de navegación por satélite GLONASS, que aumenta significativamente la precisión del golpe.

https://iz.ru/1421534/dmitrii-astrakhan/artilleriia-protivnika-dlia-nas-prioritetnaia-tcel
Una de las diferencias más importantes fue la mayor autonomía: 120 km frente a los 70-90 km de los Smerchs. Ahora no es inferior a los misiles balísticos Tochka-U. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informó que Tornado-S se usa activamente durante una operación militar especial en Ucrania. Con su ayuda, desactivan y destruyen puestos de mando, almacenes con armas, municiones y combustible y lubricantes, centros de comunicación, equipos de defensa aérea y otros objetivos importantes ubicados a gran distancia, más de 100 km.

Entre las principales diferencias del Tornado-S se encuentra un lanzador modernizado equipado con un sistema de control de fuego automatizado. Permite el uso de nuevas municiones ajustables y misiles no guiados de alcance extendido. El equipo instalado le permite determinar automáticamente las coordenadas del vehículo de combate y calcular los datos para disparar. También realiza una orientación precisa de los lanzadores en el plano vertical y horizontal, lo que hace posible que la tripulación no abandone la cabina para prepararse para disparar.

El Ministerio de Defensa informó anteriormente que los nuevos equipos y sistemas automatizados permiten que estos MLRS intercambien información automáticamente con un alto nivel de protección contra intercepciones, muestren y almacenen información, naveguen por el terreno fuera de línea usando un mapa electrónico, apunten rápidamente a un objetivo y se vayan. en cuestión de minutos posiciones para evitar represalias.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso continúa la ofensiva cerca de Donetsk y destruye al enemigo cerca de Liman, Kupyansk y Ugledar - noticia principal del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas prosiguieron su exitosa ofensiva, durante la cual tomaron líneas y posiciones ventajosas. El ataque contra el puesto de mando de la 80ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU cerca de Kramatorsk destruyó más de 35 combatientes ucranianos, entre ellos cinco oficiales superiores. El total de pérdidas enemigas del día en esta dirección ascendió a 100 combatientes, 4 BMP y 8 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, los artilleros rusos llevaron a cabo un ataque de fuego concentrado contra la acumulación de personal y equipos de las AFU cerca de la aldea de Kyslovka, en la provincia de Kharkiv. Veinte combatientes ucranianos, un BMP y dos vehículos fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limanskoe, el fuego de artillería alcanzó a las fuerzas de las AFU en las zonas de Makiivka y Nevskoe en la LNR, así como en Terny y Torskoye en la DNR.
- En las zonas de Stelmakhivka y Chervonaya Dibrova, en la RNL, fueron destruidos un DRG ucraniano y un emplazamiento de mortero de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Las pérdidas enemigas en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección del sur de Donets, el fuego de artillería y las acciones activas de las tropas rusas derrotaron a las unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las zonas de Vladimirovka, Ugledar, Novodonetskoye y Novoselka de la RPD. Fueron destruidos más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron una instalación de reparación de artillería en Kramatorsk. Dos MLRS HIMARS, dos SAM Gvozdika de 122 mm, cinco obuses remolcados D-30 de 122 mm y tres piezas de equipo especial fueron destruidos mientras se reparaban.

Más información en un informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24176









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (26 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


>



haha es bueno, pero que sepas que no te enteras de por donde va el aire.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Como siempre con cariño, no me diga que Polonia le dura a Rusia una semana cuando ya hace meses, desde el verano que no pueden con un pueblucho como Backmut, cuando luego de diez meses no son capaces de destruir las baterías de artillería que bombardean el Donbas todos los días, yo creo que a estas alturas y visto lo visto, más el artículo que pone abajo el compañero @Praktica la cosa no está para hacerse mucho el guapo y "yo a este lo bajo con dos trompadas", porque estamos viendo cada día que no pueden ni controlar con seguridad nada de nada, *yo creo que pueden, el problema es que por algo que no sabemos "NO quieren" y el articulo que pega, repito el compañero @Praktica es muy elocuente*, porque esto no es ni medio normal, ya puse videos de como la aviación argentina en la guerra de Malvinas neutralizaban buques ultra modernos de la armada británica con aviones de descarte de la guerra de Vietnam, cuyo costo fue de 50.000 dólares la unidad y de puro básicos no tenían ni radar, y los barcos ingleses también se cambiaban de posición, a ver si nos creemos que se quedaban esperando a los aviones quietecitos, por favor, que las fuerzas rusas no "puedan" neutralizar unas baterías de cañones o lanzaderas Katyusha, ni cortar las vias de abastecimiento, ni los ferrocarriles, ni los puentes, ni la industria armamentística, creerse eso es porque se es muy ingenuo o porque se está haciendo el tonto, ingenuo no es así que..., porque no se puede escapar del oprobio, los aviadores argentinos eran patriotas, los generales rusos o sus dirigentes vemos que están a otra cosa, son lisa y llanamente traidores, y terminaran colgados de una farola, el pueblo ruso no es tonto, saludos.



*Un dron ucraniano contra la estratégica base aérea rusa de Engels deja tres muertos*


*Nuevamente el ejército ruso queda en evidencia permitiendo que una aeronave enemiga penetre 500 km en su territorio y cause daños materiales y mate a varios soldados rusos.* La sociedad rusa no sabrá nada de esto, porque si lo supieran, descubrirían lo que es de verdad su gobierno. Un gigante con pies de barro. Y descubrirían también el enorme alcance de la mentira que les han colado con la "operación especial" de Putin y se darían cuenta que están metidos en una guerra sin haber sido informados.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Las AFU sufren grandes pérdidas y están muy agotadas en las batallas - Financial Times.

▪ "Por supuesto, las AFU tienen varios problemas. Entre ellas se encuentran el elevado número de bajas, el bajo nivel de entrenamiento, las unidades militares extremadamente agotadas, así como la falta de armas y municiones", citaba el periódico a uno de los asesores militares occidentales.
▪ Recordemos que la jefa de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, habló recientemente de 100.000 combatientes ucranianos muertos y luego su declaración fue censurada: el párrafo sobre las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas fue eliminado de la declaración escrita y en vídeo de la dirigente de la UE. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Nazi ucraniana indignada porque Suiza no le deja enviar dinero al regimiento Azov

Un ejemplo típico del delirio ucraniano de que se les debe todo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Los propagandistas ucranianos mostraron un mapa de una Rusia "desmembrada" en el despacho del jefe del GUR del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano

▪ Rusia se divide allí en territorios "cedidos" a Ucrania, cierta RCA (al parecer "República de Asia Central"), una serie de territorios cerca de China marcados con una "K" roja, las islas Kuriles cedidas a Japón, Kaliningrado a Alemania y territorios del norte a Finlandia.
▪ Los reporteros de Kiev señalaron las provincias de Kursk y Belgorod, así como partes del Kubán, asignadas a Ucrania y preguntaron a Budanov si se trataba de "la siguiente etapa tras las fronteras de 1991", a lo que éste respondió evasivamente que todo era posible.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Elimina (26 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Un político amigo de Putin atropella a un niño y se da a la fuga... y la justicia archiva la causa - Periodista Digital
> 
> 
> Polémica por la decisión de un tribunal ruso. La corte en la región de Novosibirsk archivó la causa contra el exdiputado del partido “Rusia Unida” Sergei Mamontov, quien atropelló a un niño de seis años y se dio a la fuga. La familia del pequeño ya no tiene nada que reclamar a Mamontov, que pagó […]
> ...



3 cosas:

Qué malo es Putin

¿en qué quedamos? ¿'acordó pagar un millon de rublos', o 'se archiva la causa'?

¿así de anodina es la propaganda que nos trae? Ni el mismo rejon se atrevería con eso


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
Situación a las 16.00 horas del 26 de diciembre de 2022

La situación en la provincia autónoma del sur de Serbia dista mucho de ser estable. Los serbokosovares siguen protestando contra la arbitrariedad de las autoridades de Pristina en las barricadas levantadas.

▪ Los pasos fronterizos de Jarinje y Brnjak, en la línea administrativa, permanecen cerrados. Hay un gran atasco de coches en el puesto de control de Merdare y el tráfico está restringido.

▪ Ayer, hacia las 20:00 hora local, se registraron disparos en las inmediaciones de Zubin Potok. Según fuentes serbias, los disparos se debieron a un intento de las fuerzas especiales ROSU de Kosovo de derribar barricadas en una carretera cercana a la localidad de Zubin Potok. Los serbios dispararon al aire y no hubo heridos ni víctimas.

▪ Los medios de comunicación en lengua albanesa informaron inmediatamente de un ataque serbio contra el contingente letón de la misión KFOR de la OTAN. La Policía de Kosovo negó que se hubieran producido disparos.

▪ El presidente serbio mantuvo una reunión de urgencia con la primera ministra Ana Brnabić. El jefe del Estado Mayor serbio se desplazó urgentemente al municipio de Raška, en la frontera con la autoproclamada república. En un discurso, dijo que la situación en la provincia era compleja y requería la presencia del ejército serbio en la línea administrativa. Según él, las Fuerzas Armadas serbias han recibido "tareas precisas y claras que se ejecutarán y cumplirán plenamente".

❗ De la noche a la mañana se supo del ultimátum dado al presidente serbio por representantes diplomáticos de los países de la Quinta. Las barricadas de manifestantes serbios deben desmantelarse en 24 horas, o los albaneses tendrán carta blanca para dispersarlos por la fuerza.

▪ Según el líder serbokosovar Goran Rakic, a pesar de las presiones y amenazas, no tienen intención de abandonar las barricadas.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, la policía de Kosovo y las unidades de las fuerzas especiales parecen estar preparándose ya activamente para una contundente acción de limpieza. Así, hoy ha aparecido en la red información sobre un contrato urgente de alquiler de maquinaria pesada, que la policía de Kosovo ha firmado con una empresa privada dedicada a la trituración de piedra.

Las unidades del ejército serbio siguen concentrándose en la línea administrativa. Dada la retórica de las autoridades y la cúpula militar serbias, un intento albanés de dispersar las protestas pacíficas serbias por la fuerza no quedará sin respuesta y podría provocar otra ronda de escalada, hasta llegar a los enfrentamientos armados. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los propagandistas ucranianos mostraron un mapa de una Rusia "desmembrada" en el despacho del jefe del GUR del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano
> 
> ▪ Rusia se divide allí en territorios "cedidos" a Ucrania, cierta RCA (al parecer "República de Asia Central"), una serie de territorios cerca de China marcados con una "K" roja, las islas Kuriles cedidas a Japón, Kaliningrado a Alemania y territorios del norte a Finlandia.
> ▪ Los reporteros de Kiev señalaron las provincias de Kursk y Belgorod, así como partes del Kubán, asignadas a Ucrania y preguntaron a Budanov si se trataba de "la siguiente etapa tras las fronteras de 1991", a lo que éste respondió evasivamente que todo era posible.
> ...



Las pajas mentales que se montan los malditos sionazis y la otan detras en su perpetuo humedo pero imposible sueno de hacr desaparecer rusia. Patético, antes desaparecemos nosotros gracias a los imbeciles psicópatas de la otan


----------



## jgrr (26 Dic 2022)

0 de que era imposible construir una paz justa y duradera con Occidente, y comenzó a restaurar su poderío militar.

Así, una vez más, como Moscú había hecho en el pasado, comenzó a patear los cimientos de la dominación occidental en las esferas económica, política y cultural global, que se basaba en la superioridad militar. Este dominio duró 500 años y comenzó a desmoronarse en la década de 1960. En la década de 1990, debido a la caída de la URSS, parecía haber regresado, pero ahora Moscú ha comenzado a sacudir sus cimientos nuevamente.

*Al mismo tiempo, Occidente se perdió el ascenso de China. Paralelamente, se cometió un error aún más sorprendente. A fines de la década de 2000, comenzó a restringir a China y Rusia simultáneamente, empujándolos hacia un solo bloque político-militar que combinaba sus intereses centrales.*

Una manifestación de esto fue la crisis económica de 2008, que tuvo lugar en el contexto de los procesos antes mencionados y socavó la confianza en el liderazgo moral, económico e intelectual de Occidente.

Desde finales de la década de 2000, Occidente ha estado creando las condiciones para una Guerra Fría. Pero todavía había una ventana de oportunidad para acordar con Rusia y China los términos del nuevo mundo. Existió en algún lugar entre 2008 y 2013. Pero no se usó. Desde 2014, el bloque liderado por Estados Unidos ha intensificado su política activa de contención de China y Rusia, incluida la promoción de un golpe de Estado en Kiev para preparar representantes para tratar de socavar a Moscú.

*Occidente, perdiendo terreno militar, político y moral e incluso su núcleo movilización.

El próximo objetivo es purgar a las élites de elementos pro-occidentales y "compradores".

Pero tal vez el impulso principal de la ofensiva desde la perspectiva de la historia mundial, no sólo de la historia rusa, es la lucha por la liberación final del planeta del yugo occidental de 500 años de antigüedad, que ha suprimido países y civilizaciones y les ha impuesto términos convierten en un conflicto nuclear en toda regla, *no deberíamos mirar las próximas décadas como un momento de caos peligroso (como dice la mayoría en Occidente). Hemos estado viviendo en este período durante mucho tiempo.


El viejo sistema de instituciones y regímenes ya se ha derrumbado (libertad de comercio y respeto a la propiedad privada). Mientras tanto, instituciones como la OMC, el Banco Mundial, el FMI, la OSCE y la UE están, me temo, llegando a sus últimos años.

Están empezando a surgir nuevos cuerpos a los que pertenece el futuro. Se trata de la OCS, ASEAN+, la Organización de la Unidad Africana y la Asociación Económica Integral Regional (RCEP). El Banco Asiático de Desarrollo ya está prestando muchas veces más que el Banco Mundial. No todas las nuevas instituciones sobrevivirán, y esperemos que algunas de ellas sobrevivan, especialmente en el *sistema de las Naciones Unidas, que necesita urgentemente una reforma para representar principalmente a la Mayoría Global en la secretaría, en lugar de a Occidente.

Lo principal es evitar que un Occidente perdedor detenga la historia o la descarrile a través de una guerra mundial.


No solo los países de la Mayoría Global, sino los países occidentales pueden vivir muy felices en este mundo. Occidente simplemente perderá la *


----------



## alfonbass (26 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Mira que sois mermados y carentes de inteligencia emocional
> 
> Tu te debes creer que Putin se levanta cada día y en el desayuno le da por ordenar que se ataque un mercado en Jerson para causar muchos muertos. Solo falta que digáis que va por los campos ucranianos a lomos de su OSO pistola en mano asesinando a niños
> 
> ...



Que hable de inteligencia emocional alguien que defiende una invasión para impedir que una gente tome sus propias decisiones en libertad, solo con el argumento de la "seguridad" o de los "nachis malos malosos", hay que tener un par de cojones grandes, pero gigantes.
Después de que los mismos estén día tras día amenazando a "occidente" con nukes "porque se tiene que hacer lo que diga el niñito del kremlin"...qué huevazos....


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

◾ La CIA presionó a Twitter para que censurara 'historias antiucranianas', según archivos de Twitter.

◾ Un nuevo lote de archivos de Twitter revela connivencia con 'otras agencias gubernamentales'

◾ La CIA, el Pentágono y otras agencias de inteligencia y de aplicación de la ley de Estados Unidos, denominadas internamente OGA, eran cada vez más "agresivas" con sus demandas de retirada, empujando de hecho a la plataforma a participar en la censura de historias de política exterior que iban en contra de la narrativa sancionada por Washington, revela el último lote de documentos de Twitter.

◾ Los archivos muestran que el FBI actúa como guardián de un vasto programa de vigilancia y censura de las redes sociales, que abarca agencias del gobierno federal, desde el Departamento de Estado hasta el Pentágono y la CIA", escribió el periodista Matt . Taibbi en la edición de Nochebuena de Twitter Files, publicada con el beneplácito del propietario de la empresa, Elon Musk.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## España1 (26 Dic 2022)

Elon Musk va a convertirse en el nuevo JFK


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Dmitri Medvédev asumirá el cargo de jefe adjunto de la Comisión Militar-Industrial (presidida por Putin), además de su puesto de vicesecretario del Consejo de Seguridad ruso. La Comisión participa directamente en la configuración del ordenamiento estatal de defensa y es uno de los principales instrumentos del Estado para absorber el presupuesto militar, que tendrá una importancia capital en los próximos años.
Es una posición muy conveniente para el futuro desarrollo del personal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (26 Dic 2022)

Ayer en la comida de Navidad me puse al día de como estaba el asunto en Ucrania, solo escuché, no hablé, alguien bien informado expuso al resto de comensales algo que había visto en la tele y que consistía en una información que compartía al parecer con los medios de comunicación, un militar que se encontraba en Ucrania en misión secreta, en ese momento pegaba un sorbo de un buen Rioja y me fue por mal lado, llegando incluso a salir parte por los orificios nasales, el que se sentaba al lado mío me ayudo con un par de cariñosas palmadas en la espalda. Por lo demás, todo bien.


----------



## Artedi (26 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es obvio que Putin esta recibiendo muchas presiones, su oferta de negociacion y de paz es sincera, pese a tener claro que los ucranianos de volverian a rearmar.
> 
> PD- Se conformaria con los territorios que controlan actualmente las tropas rusas.





crocodile dijo:


> Todo lo que no sean los 4 territorios anexados es un fracaso porque sería un ridículo aunque todo es posible visto lo visto.



Putin no inició esta guerra para anexarse nada. Puede hacerlo aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid, pero no vino a eso. Quiere una Ucrania no alineada y que se acabe lo de bombardear civiles en Donbass. Fin. Cualquier conclusión que ignore eso es un fracaso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

Guerra civil española y franquismo en color. 3 documentales ayer en TVE muy interesantes, manipulando la historia por los rojos.


A pesar del sesgo ideológico y la manipulación habitual, vale la pena ver estos 3 documentales que están en la web de Televisión española. Para quien no tenga ni idea de lo que pasó es una buena aproximación. Para los expertos volverán a confirmar lo sinvergüenzas que son quienes guionizan y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Dic 2022)

Mientras intentaba interceptar un dron norcoreano, un caza Ka-1 de la Fuerza Aérea de Corea del Sur se estrelló.
#Corea del Sur

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Dic 2022)

❗ Corea del Sur ha respondido a la incursión de drones de Pyongyang con aviones de combate y UAV que han entrado en el espacio aéreo de la RPDC.
#Corea del Sur

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Dic 2022)

Según Yonhap, las defensas aéreas de Corea del Sur no pudieron derribar ninguno de los UAV norcoreanos que entraron en su espacio aéreo esta mañana.

Un dron regresó a territorio norcoreano, mientras que los otros desaparecieron del radar.
#Corea del Sur

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según Yonhap, las defensas aéreas de Corea del Sur no pudieron derribar ninguno de los UAV norcoreanos que entraron en su espacio aéreo esta mañana.
> 
> Un dron regresó a territorio norcoreano, mientras que los otros desaparecieron del radar.
> #Corea del Sur
> ...



@Hércules Poirot 2013 bis tu que sabes tanto de la deep web, que puedes decirnos de NK? me da que están probando las defensas surcoreanas y avisando que si intentan con serbia lo haran por corea del norte


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Putin no inició esta guerra para anexarse nada. Puede hacerlo aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid, pero no vino a eso. Quiere una Ucrania no alineada y que se acabe lo de bombardear civiles en Donbass. Fin. Cualquier conclusión que ignore eso es un fracaso.



La Otan se a reforzado, tienen mas miembros, es mas fuerte y parece decidida a destruir a la Federacion Rusa, los anglosionistas no comprenden las ofertas de Putin, las consideran debilidades.

PD- Vladimir es un moderado, pero se tendra que convertir en un radical, para que Rusia salga bien parada de esta guerra.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

⚡Según nuestras informaciones, las unidades de la 35ª brigada de infantería de marina de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que defienden en la dirección de Maryinka, los infantes de marina ucranianos están engañando deliberadamente a sus comandantes para salvar sus vidas.

En los últimos días, ha habido varios casos en los que han informado a los comandantes de brigada sobre las bajas sufridas, exagerando considerablemente el número de muertos. Con ello, intentan convencer a sus mandos de que han perdido su eficacia en combate y requieren un reemplazo urgente.

La 35ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina estaba compuesta principalmente por personas movilizadas de las regiones occidentales de Ucrania. Al retirarlos de las zonas de combates más encarnizados, como Marinka, el mando ucraniano está tapando huecos en las defensas con personas procedentes de regiones rusoparlantes.

Este fue el caso, por ejemplo, de los hombres movilizados de Kherson. Fueron enviados a la picadora de carne para expiar la rendición de la ciudad a las tropas rusas al principio de la operación. Al parecer, fueron los marines de la 35ª Brigada los que fueron sustituidos por kersonianos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Vladimir Putin presenta un nuevo cargo en la comisión militar-industrial

El cargo de vicepresidente primero lo ocupará ahora Dmitri Medvédev (el propio Putin es el presidente de la comisión). El presidente ruso también ha incluido al jefe del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, Alexander Kurenkov, en el MIC y su junta directiva.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Kill33r (26 Dic 2022)

*Docenas heridos en la explosión de una fábrica en Irán: medios estatales*
AFP
26 de diciembre de 2022 10:32 am




Imagen: captura de pantalla de video
Una explosión el lunes en una fábrica en noroeste de Irán ha herido al menos a 65 personas, informaron medios estatales.
La explosión en una fábrica de pintura en la zona industrial Shahid Salimi en el este Azerbaiyán provincia fue causada por una fuga de gas, dijo la agencia oficial de noticias IRNA.
Dijo que “ 22 personas fueron tratadas en el acto y el resto fueron transferidas a centros médicos. ”
Vahid Shadinia, portavoz de los servicios de emergencia de la provincia, dijo IRNA más de 20 de los heridos fueron llevados a hospitales especializados “ ” en la capital provincial de Tabriz.
Shahid Salimi, ubicada en la ciudad de Azarshahr, es la zona industrial más grande del noroeste de Irán.
Alberga 790 fábricas y otras instalaciones que emplean a casi 28,000 trabajadores, según los medios estatales.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano ha pedido oficialmente la exclusión de Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.

Los excavadores del Mar Negro afirman que Rusia entró en el Consejo de Seguridad violando los procedimientos:
"La actual Carta de la ONU no contiene las palabras 'Federación Rusa'. No están presentes, en particular, en el artículo 23 de la Carta, que enumera los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. El derecho de la Federación Rusa a ser miembro de la ONU en su conjunto también es cuestionable, ya que no cumple el criterio básico de pertenencia a la organización. El apartado 1 del artículo 4 establece claramente que la pertenencia a la ONU está abierta a todos los Estados amantes de la paz".
Recordemos que Rusia ocupó un puesto como miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU como sucesora de la URSS. Hay un total de cinco miembros permanentes de la ONU (aparte de Rusia, son Estados Unidos, China, Francia y Gran Bretaña), que tienen derecho a vetar las decisiones del Consejo de Seguridad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Me acaban de informar desde el terreno que las unidades PMC de Wagner han comenzado a desarrollar una ofensiva sobre Soledar desde el sur, desde la dirección de la aldea de Bakhmutskoye.

Ya se han producido los primeros éxitos en el avance. Se ha tomado el control de un edificio escolar cercano al ayuntamiento de la localidad, que otras unidades no han podido asaltar en los últimos 4 meses.

Al parecer, los esfuerzos de la compañía se centrarán ahora en la destrucción de la agrupación de las AFU en Bakhmut y Soledar y sus alrededores.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *España compra más comida a Rusia y le vende menos que antes de la guerra*
> Las importaciones españolas de productos agroalimentarios y pesqueros procedentes de Rusia alcanzaron los *138,7 millones de euros entre marzo y septiembre*, lo que supone un 25,9% más que en el mismo periodo de 2021, antes de la guerra con Ucrania.
> 
> Así lo refleja el estudio 'Efecto de la crisis de las materias primas de la guerra Rusia-Ucrania en el comercio exterior agroalimentario español', elaborado por la Subdirección de Análisis, Coordinación y Estadística el Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación, y al que ha tenido acceso Servimedia.



Eso de que España compra mas comida a Rusia, queda muy tercermundista, los periodistas son unos hijos de pvta, seguramente esa "comida", es maiz para fabricar piensos para animales.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (26 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Como siempre con cariño, no me diga que Polonia le dura a Rusia una semana cuando ya hace meses, desde el verano que no pueden con un pueblucho como Backmut, cuando luego de diez meses no son capaces de destruir las baterías de artillería que bombardean el Donbas todos los días, yo creo que a estas alturas y visto lo visto, más el artículo que pone abajo el compañero @Praktica la cosa no está para hacerse mucho el guapo y "yo a este lo bajo con dos trompadas", porque estamos viendo cada día que no pueden ni controlar con seguridad nada de nada, *yo creo que pueden, el problema es que por algo que no sabemos "NO quieren" y el articulo que pega, repito el compañero @Praktica es muy elocuente*, porque esto no es ni medio normal, ya puse videos de como la aviación argentina en la guerra de Malvinas neutralizaban buques ultra modernos de la armada británica con aviones de descarte de la guerra de Vietnam, cuyo costo fue de 50.000 dólares la unidad y de puro básicos no tenían ni radar, y los barcos ingleses también se cambiaban de posición, a ver si nos creemos que se quedaban esperando a los aviones quietecitos, por favor, que las fuerzas rusas no "puedan" neutralizar unas baterías de cañones o lanzaderas Katyusha, ni cortar las vias de abastecimiento, ni los ferrocarriles, ni los puentes, ni la industria armamentística, creerse eso es porque se es muy ingenuo o porque se está haciendo el tonto, ingenuo no es así que..., porque no se puede escapar del oprobio, los aviadores argentinos eran patriotas, los generales rusos o sus dirigentes vemos que están a otra cosa, son lisa y llanamente traidores, y terminaran colgados de una farola, el pueblo ruso no es tonto, saludos.





.Kaikus dijo:


> La Otan se a reforzado, tienen mas miembros, es mas fuerte y parece decidida a destruir a la Federacion Rusa, los anglosionistas no comprenden las ofertas de Putin, las consideran debilidades.
> 
> PD- Vladimir es un moderado, pero se tendra que convertir en un radical, para que Rusia salga bien parada de esta guerra.



la palmará de cancer antes


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Dic 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/account/
*Ya pierdo la cuenta.

Un diputado millonario de Rusia Unida murió al caer por la ventana en India. Había llamado "acto de terror" a un bombardeo en Kiev.*

Entre el Polonio y las ventanas están dejando Rusia como una patena.

*El tío luego se arrepiente y dijo que era un patriota y amigo del presidente. Patético.*






*В Індії з вікна готелю випав і помер депутат “Єдиної Росії” - ЗМІ*
У місті Раягада на сході Індії біля Бенгальської затоки розбився на смерть депутат-єдинорос із Володимирської області РФ Павло Антов, випавши з вікна готелю. Раніше він входив до рейтингу Forbes найбагатших росіян.




www.pravda.com.ua


*En India, un diputado de "Rusia Unida" se cayó de la ventana de un hotel y murió: medios de comunicación*

PAVEL ANTOV, FOTO DE SUS REDES SOCIALES
En la ciudad de Rayagada, en el este de la India, cerca de la Bahía de Bengala, Pavlo Antov, un diputado de Rusia Unida del Óblast de Volodymyr de la Federación Rusa, murió al caer desde la ventana de un hotel. Previamente, *fue incluido en el ranking de Forbes de los rusos más ricos*.
*Fuente* : ediciones locales NDTV y OdishaTV con referencia a la policía, "Mediazon" rusa
*Detalles* : Antov, de 65 años, cayó del tercer piso del Sai International Hotel el 25 de diciembre. En total, el hotel tiene tres plantas, varias habitaciones tienen balcones en la fachada. Unos días después, el 22 de diciembre, *el amigo de Antov* , el empresario Volodymyr Bydanov, de 61 años, enfermó en su habitación "por exceso de alcohol" y murió en el hospital.

La policía calificó la muerte de Antov de suicidio. El cónsul general de Rusia en Calcuta, Oleksiy Idamkin, dijo que la policía "hasta ahora no ve un elemento criminal" en las dos muertes. El obituario de Antov apareció en el sitio web de la asamblea legislativa de Volodymyr, la causa de la muerte no se menciona allí.

*Lo que lo precedió* : Según "Mediazona", en la década de 2000, Antov fundó la planta procesadora de carne Volodymyr Standard. En 2018, cuando Antov se convirtió en diputado de Rusia Unida, declaró unos ingresos de 9.970 millones de rublos y encabezó la clasificación de Forbes de ingresos de funcionarios y diputados. Al año siguiente ocupó el puesto 26 y en 2021 no entró en la lista.

En junio, apareció una historia en la cuenta de WhatsApp de Antov sobre el bombardeo de un edificio residencial en Kyiv por parte del ejército ruso. *Seis personas resultaron heridas cuando un cohete impactó contra un edificio de gran altura, incluida una ciudadana rusa y su hija; el marido de la mujer murió. Las historias de Antov incluían las palabras "A decir verdad, es extremadamente difícil llamarlo de otra manera que no sea terror*".

La historia pronto se eliminó y *Antov la llamó "el resultado de un error técnico". "Hago hincapié una vez más en que soy un partidario del presidente y un patriota de mi país*, comparto de todo corazón los objetivos de la SVO", agregó el ruso


----------



## Adriano II (26 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Las importaciones españolas de productos agroalimentarios y pesqueros procedentes de Rusia alcanzaron los *138,7 millones de euros entre marzo y septiembre*, lo que supone un 25,9% más que en el mismo periodo de 2021, antes de la guerra con Ucrania.



No sin mi caviar


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Según los materiales disponibles, el comandante del grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento era Yuriy Horovets, indicativo de llamada "Svyatosha". A sus 34 años, era activista, miembro de la comunidad de la Hermandad de Dmytro Korchynsky, y había servido anteriormente en el batallón de voluntarios ucranianos Shakhtyorsk, sobre cuya base se formaría más tarde el infame batallón Tornado. En una época, Gorovets llegó a actuar.

Según el enemigo, éste no era su primer viaje de reconocimiento y sabotaje al territorio de las regiones de Bryansk y Belgorod. Y aquí el adversario no miente, porque el trabajo de tales grupos es sistemático y la distancia desde la frontera ruso-ucraniana puede ser de hasta 20 kilómetros.

Esta vez, por lo que se ve, al menos dos de ellos fueron volados por el enemigo. Aún no está claro si los demás murieron por disparos de armas ligeras.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Nuevos camiones blindados Urales del batallón de voluntarios "*O️*tvazhnykh" de Bashkiria.

Los vehículos del batallón Dostavalov se están modernizando en una fábrica de Ufa: la cabina del Ural se está reforzando con placas de blindaje y cristales blindados, y se está instalando una cápsula blindada con salidas de emergencia y ventilación en lugar de una carrocería convencional.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

El futuro de la guerra. Municiones de bombardero enjambre.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





China Electronics Technology Corporation ha vuelto a presentar un sistema de lanzamiento de enjambre de munición para bombarderos móviles​​▪ El lanzador CH-901 para 48 drones kamikaze está montado en un vehículo táctico Dongfeng Menshi 6x6.​​▪ El CH-901 tiene una masa de lanzamiento de 9 kg. La cámara de a bordo puede detectar objetos a una distancia de hasta 2 km. El bombardero mide 1,2 m de largo y tiene un tiempo máximo de vuelo de 40 minutos a 2 horas en función de la masa de la carga útil, una altitud de vuelo de 100 m a 1,5 km y un alcance de control del operador de 10 km.​​▪ Se recomienda desplegar al menos de 3 a 5 sistemas de este tipo a una distancia de 10 kilómetros cuadrados a lo largo del frente.​​Diciembre de 2022​​







China army


Деятельность и перспективы развития Народно-освободительной армии Китая (НОАК). Авторское мнение специалиста в области китайского милитаризма и других стран АТР. 1️⃣ @China3army_bot - связь и реклама.




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​​_

_​


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

*El experto explicó el aumento de las exportaciones de GNL de Rusia a Europa*
Experto Rodionov: Las sanciones afectaron el suministro de equipos para la producción de GNL, mientras que no hay restricciones a la exportación de GNL de Rusia a la UE


26 diciembre 2022 19:31


Las sanciones afectaron solo el suministro de equipos para la producción de gas natural licuado (GNL), mientras que no hay restricciones a la exportación de GNL de Rusia a Europa, Kirill Rodionov, experto del Instituto para el Desarrollo del Complejo de Combustible y Energía. Tecnologías, explicó. Le dijo a Izvestia sobre esto el 26 de diciembre, comentando la declaración del viceprimer ministro ruso, Alexander Novak, de que durante los 11 meses de este año, las entregas de la Federación Rusa a países europeos aumentaron a 19,4 mil millones de metros cúbicos. metro.

https://iz.ru/1443309/valerii-voronov/potolok-ledianoi-sposobno-li-ogranichenie-gazovykh-tcen-izmenit-energorynok
“El crecimiento de las importaciones de GNL está directamente relacionado con la búsqueda por parte de los consumidores europeos de alternativas a los suministros de Gazprom, que se han reducido casi cinco veces durante el último año: si en el cuarto trimestre de 2021, el suministro medio diario de Gazprom ascendió a 366 millones cúbicos metros m por día, luego en el IV trimestre de 2022 su volumen disminuyó a 77 millones de metros cúbicos. m por día, según la Red Europea de Operadores de Sistemas de Transporte de Gas (ENTSOG)”, dijo.

Al mismo tiempo, los suministros de gas de las terminales de regasificación de GNL durante el mismo período aumentaron un 57%, desde 216 millones de metros cúbicos. m por día hasta 338 millones de metros cúbicos. m por día, agregó el experto.


“El próximo año, lo más probable es que Europa continúe aumentando las importaciones de GNL gracias al desarrollo de la infraestructura de “recepción”: en julio de 2022, 28 terminales de regasificación de GNL operaban en la UE con una capacidad total de 119,9 millones de toneladas de GNL por año, mientras que nueve terminales más estaban en construcción con 23,7 millones de toneladas de GNL por año”, dijo Rodionov.

Temprano en el día, Novak dijo que el mercado de la UE permanece abierto al GNL ruso . Según sus previsiones, a finales de año se espera que el nivel de entregas de la Federación Rusa a Europa alcance los 21 mil millones de metros cúbicos. metro.

También habló sobre los planes de Rusia para aumentar la exportación de gas por tubería en dirección este a 48 mil millones de metros cúbicos para 2025. M. Además, el Viceprimer Ministro dijo que la parte rusa está negociando el suministro de gas por tubería a los mercados de Afganistán y Pakistán.

Previo a esto, el 25 de diciembre, Novak dijo que el mundo podría enfrentar una nueva ronda de la crisis energética y una escasez de recursos en 5-10 años debido a que las compañías occidentales de petróleo y gas están retirando fondos de la industria , pero no invertir en ello.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

El terrorista ucraniano Bogdan Lyagov, eliminado en la región de Briansk, prometió "enterrar a Moscú". Dónde será enterrado Lyagov, cuyo cadáver yacía hoy pintorescamente en el bosque de la región de Bryansk, sigue siendo una incógnita.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (26 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Vladimir Putin presenta un nuevo cargo en la comisión militar-industrial
> 
> El cargo de vicepresidente primero lo ocupará ahora Dmitri Medvédev (el propio Putin es el presidente de la comisión). El presidente ruso también ha incluido al jefe del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, Alexander Kurenkov, en el MIC y su junta directiva.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Por la noche se informa de explosiones en Kharkiv, Kherson, Artemvosk y también en Nova Kakhovka. El enemigo también siguió bombardeando Donetsk durante el día.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Malevich (26 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La alta montaña, por la noche, hay que conocerla o te toca pagar a un pastor o guia.



Y la zona además es bastante inhóspita, la Rumanía más profunda, rural y auténtica.


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

"Ucrania depende ahora de antiguas locomotoras de vapor"


"Kiev, sin pausa, está viajando en el tiempo y regresando a la 1ª revolución industrial


----------



## dabuti (26 Dic 2022)

*TRILEROS Y TRAMPOSOS UCRONAZIS.*

UCRANIA UTILIZA VEHÍCULOS CON EMBLEMAS HUMANITARIOS PARA TRANSPORTAR ARMAS AL FRENTE DE BAKHMUT.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
26 DEC, 14:59
*Vehicles with humanitarian emblems bring military supplies to Ukrainian army in Artyomovsk*
Andrey Marochko added that the people accompanying the cargo were wearing civilian clothes and Western-made bullet-proof vests

LUGANSK, December 26. /TASS/. The Ukrainian military uses vehicles bearing emblems of international humanitarian organizations to deliver military supplies to troops in the city of Artyomovsk in the Donetsk People's Republic, the LPR people's militia’s spokesman, Andrey Marochko, told TASS on Monday.
LPR intelligence registered the arrival of three civilian vehicles in Artyomovsk - two SUVs and one truck - with foreign license plates and "the logos of a well-known international humanitarian organization."
"The cargo is intended for Ukrainian troops. The two SUVs delivered communications and surveillance equipment, unmanned aerial vehicles, batteries and generators. The truck was loaded with weapons and ammunition," he said.
The officer added that the people accompanying the cargo were wearing civilian clothes and Western-made bullet-proof vests. They were speaking Russian and Ukrainian.

On December 25, Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov said that Russian troops hit a temporary deployment site of a group of foreign mercenaries near Artyomovsk.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Dic 2022)

los sionazis del forillo siguen sin dar explicacion a lo que ya sabemos todos, que los nanzis y los sionistas van cogidos de la mano, ideologia identica, mismos pensamientos, misma mierda con olor a mierda desde lejos

Jaime DQVA Canal Informativo – Telegram


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Dic 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden perder Bakhmut por falta de reservas: 1.200 combatientes perdidos en diez días*

Desde el 15 de diciembre los refuerzos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Bakhmut se han dejado unos 1.200 bajas entre muertos y heridos graves. Según Crónica Militar, las mayores pérdidas las sufrieron las unidades desplegadas en Artemivsk en la zona sur.

El mayor número de muertos y heridos graves se registró en la compañía de reconocimiento de la 24ª brigada de las AFU, los batallones de infantería motorizada 34º y 17º de la 57ª brigada de infantería y los batallones 9º, 10º y 11º de la defensa territorial de la 59ª brigada de infantería motorizada independiente.

Los refuerzos de las AFU sufrieron pérdidas en las posiciones de las brigadas 30ª y 54ª en los suburbios del sur de Bakhmut - Opytne y Kleshcheyevka. Después de que la infantería ucraniana ocupase las posiciones previamente bombardeadas, parcialmente destruidas y vigiladas por el PMC Wagner, se utilizó los obús Giacint-B de 152 mm contra ellos.

Los batallones 1º, 2º y 3º de la 62ª Brigada Mecanizada del 4º Cuerpo de Ejército de la reserva de las AFU también sufrieron importantes pérdidas. Estas unidades se vieron sometidas al fuego de descarga de la artillería Wagner de los "músicos" cuando las fuerzas armadas ucranianas intentaron contraatacar cerca de Kurdyumivka y Ozeryanivka, 20 km al sur de Bakhmut.

La situación es especialmente difícil para la 59ª brigada de las AFU. En sólo tres días, del 23 al 26 de diciembre, la unidad perdió unos 185 hombres entre muertos y heridos. La compañía de reconocimiento de la brigada y una división autopropulsada con obuses Gvozdika de 122 mm fueron destruidas casi por completo.

El 24 de diciembre la brigada perdió su puesto de control de la batería de reconocimiento de artillería con radar antibatería estadounidense AN/TPQ-37 Firefinder y su terminal de satélite Starlink cerca de Ivanovskoye (suburbio suroccidental de Bakhmut) debido a un ataque de los sistemas Smerch de 300 mm. Desde entonces los cuarteles generales de las AFU en la zona han cambiado al intercambio de datos mediante PTT (Push-To-Talk) de Iridium, lo que ha complicado y ralentizado el intercambio de información y el control contrabatería en la zona.

La destrucción del radar contra-batería AN/TPQ-37 también dificultó el uso de los obuses franceses TRF1 de 155 mm desplegados cerca de Bakhmut. Debido a carencias de inteligencia la artillería ucraniana se vio privada durante varios días de la capacidad de dirigir el fuego y alcanzó en dos ocasiones a sus posiciones de la 54ª brigada de las AFU al sureste de Artemivsk.

La guarnición de las AFU de Bakhmut sufrió grandes pérdidas en la primera y segunda líneas de defensa, en donde además de la artillería se muestran muy activos los tanques T-80BV/BVM. Según Crónica Militar la infantería ucraniana en esta zona adolece de escasez de armas antitanque y está perdiendo gradualmente la capacidad de combatir las descargas rápidas de los tanques que se adentran en su defensa a 60-70 km por hora.

Según interceptaciones de radio a las AFU, los soldados de infantería que quedan en las dos primeras líneas de defensa están muriendo sin armas ni cobertura, mientras que las reservas dentro de Bakhmut trabajan en un plan de combate urbano en caso de que el frente se desmorone. Las reservas de las AFU se han visto obligadas a preparar manualmente fortificaciones dentro de la ciudad debido a la escasez de equipos de ingeniería, según informó anteriormente Crónica Militar.

☠ Suscribirse a Crónica Militar


----------



## Argentium (26 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El experto explicó el aumento de las exportaciones de GNL de Rusia a Europa*
> Experto Rodionov: Las sanciones afectaron el suministro de equipos para la producción de GNL, mientras que no hay restricciones a la exportación de GNL de Rusia a la UE
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece excelente que Rusia cumpla, como corresponde a la gente seria, con el programa "Gas para Europa por armas para....Ucrania" 
"Juego de patriotas"


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

Parece que hay pocos ucranianos en Bajmut, sólo la OTAN 

Desde luego, las voces cantan...


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

El patio trasero del hospital de campaña de las AFU en Artemivsk, adonde son trasladados los heridos y muertos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

El mes pasado, nuestro equipo logró identificar a algunos de los combatientes de las AFU implicados en el tiroteo contra militares rusos cautivos en Makeyevka, en la RNL. Ahora la historia ha tenido una secuela inesperada.

Uno de los asesinos, Nikita Maltsev, de la 80ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU, fue hospitalizado por trastorno de estrés postraumático (TEPT). Tenemos a nuestra disposición su tarjeta médica de un centro médico de Sloviansk.

Por supuesto, cabe suponer que el púgil ucraniano se convirtió repentinamente en un enfermo mental después de lo que había hecho. Sólo que es mucho más probable que Maltsev fingiera una crisis mental para huir del frente cerca de Kremenna, donde las fuerzas armadas rusas estaban llevando a cabo una ofensiva local.

Después de todo, entiende perfectamente que tras la publicación de información sobre su participación en el tiroteo cerca de Makeyevka no fuera detenido.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Los sabios dirán que las sanciones no afectan


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Se supone que putiniano había lanzado la guerra para proteger a esta gente. Pero casi un año después siguen bombardeándolos...



Parece que no es una prioridad para la cúpula del Kremlin expulsar a los nazis que bombardean civiles en Donestk o eso o es que no pueden hacerlo, no sé qué es peor.


----------



## Argentium (26 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El experto explicó el aumento de las exportaciones de GNL de Rusia a Europa*
> Experto Rodionov: Las sanciones afectaron el suministro de equipos para la producción de GNL, mientras que no hay restricciones a la exportación de GNL de Rusia a la UE
> 
> 
> ...



Te voy preparando el pedido mientras te follas a mi mujer y mis hijas, en la empresa "Vladimir" le damos todo al cliente, atención personalizada y placentera, el cliente es lo primero, por que? Porque ante todo respetamos los contratos, (con enemigos así, quien necesita amigos? "con Vladimir nada nos falta" , nunca mejor dicho)


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Qué tiempos aquellos cuando los cobrarrublos putinianos y prorusos decían que las sanciones no sólo no afectaban a Rusia sino que se habían vuelto en contra de Occidente.


----------



## wireless1980 (26 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden perder Bakhmut por falta de reservas: 1.200 combatientes perdidos en diez días*
> 
> Desde el 15 de diciembre los refuerzos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Bakhmut se han dejado unos 1.200 bajas entre muertos y heridos graves. Según Crónica Militar, las mayores pérdidas las sufrieron las unidades desplegadas en Artemivsk en la zona sur.
> 
> ...



Cada tres días Ukrania está a punto de perder algo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Dic 2022)

El enemigo atacó con dos vehículos de combate de infantería y dos tanques. Fueron destruidos por tropas aerotransportadas. Un UAV en el aire fue derribado.

PMC Wagner comenzó a desarrollar su ofensiva contra Soledar desde el sur.

Fuerzas Especiales Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

*India reitera a Zelenski su llamamiento al "diálogo y a la diplomacia"*
El primer ministro de la India, *Narendra Modi*, reiteró heste lunesdurante una conversación telefónica con el presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski*, su llamamiento al cese inmediato de hostilidades para poner fin a la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania.

Ambas partes "deben volver al diálogo y la diplomacia para encontrar una solución duradera a sus diferencias", expresó el mandatario indio a su homólogo ucraniano, según informó la Oficina del Primer Ministro en un comunicado.

En la conversación con Zelenski, Modi transmitió "el apoyo de la India a cualquier esfuerzo de paz" y aseguró el compromiso de Nueva Delhio por "continuar brindando asistencia humanitaria a la población civil afectada", agrega el escrito.


----------



## Harman (26 Dic 2022)

Vuelve la sirena al aeródromo estratégico de Engels
Los residentes locales sugieren que se trata de una alarma de entrenamiento, no hubo explosiones.
Además, la red ya está escribiendo sobre el supuesto redespliegue de bombarderos estratégicos de la Fuerza Aérea rusa
Anoche, el aeródromo fue atacado por drones kamikazes ucranianos, matando a tres militares.
A principios de diciembre, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo el primer ataque contra esta base aérea con aviones de transporte militar de la Fuerza Aérea rusa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (26 Dic 2022)

RUSIA PEGANDO DURO.






A CENAR: Fuerzas rusas destruyen una planta ucraniana de reparación de vehículos de combate y eliminan a más de 200 militares


LLEVO TODO EL DÍA EMBORRACHÁNDOME POR EL CENTRO DE PUCELA Y CASI NO HE COMIDO. LA CENA.... Fuerzas rusas destruyen una planta ucraniana de reparación de vehículos de combate y eliminan a más de 200 militares 26/12/2022 Durante la lucha de contrabatería en la región de Zaporozhie, dos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Dic 2022)

Marinka. Nuestros combatientes presionan cada vez más a los militantes ucranianos hacia las afueras occidentales del asentamiento según nos informan desde el terreno. El enemigo está trasladando reservas desde Kurakhove, que está ocupada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero no todas consiguen llegar a Marinka ya que son bombardeadas por nuestras fuerzas en la carretera.

@epoddubny


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Dic 2022)

El FSB ha revelado los nombres de los saboteadores ucranianos abatidos hoy en la frontera con la región de Briansk.

- Yury Gorovets, nacido en 1988.
- Maxim Mikhailov, nacido en 1990.
- Taras Karpyuk, nacido en 1984
- Lyagov Bogdan, nacido en 2003.

@epoddubny


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en la región de Kramatorsk destruyeron el puesto de reparación de armas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En el momento del impacto se encontraban en él dos vehículos HIMARS MLRS, dos Carnations y cinco obuses D-30.

También se asestó un golpe en el puesto de mando de la 80ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, también ubicado en la región de Kramatorsk.

@epoddubny


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Lo de los bancos es una buenísima noticia. Y parece ser que están convirtiendo los depósitos de la gente en bonos de guerra.
A lo mejor se acaba la guerra antes de lo que pensamos. Porque una cosa es creer las chorradas que te dicen en la tele pero otra muy diferente que no tengas dinero para comer.
Los apelos continuos a la negociación está claro que son porque la situación es bastante desesperada...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @Hércules Poirot 2013 bis tu que sabes tanto de la deep web, que puedes decirnos de NK? me da que están probando las defensas surcoreanas y avisando que si intentan con serbia lo haran por corea del norte
> [/QUOT
> Los rumores es que NK entraría en juego con la invasión de Taiwán, por eso de abrir mucho el frente y que el Pentágono no tenga fuerzas suficientes. Hay que recordar que lo de Ucrania es posible por la huida de Afganistán….no hay fuerzas para todo.


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Rusia quiere suministrar gas a través del gasoducto Yamal antes de que se repare Nord Stream*
> Hoy, 08:20
> 3
> 
> ...



O sea los vasallos europeos de USA no paran de enviar armas para matar rusos, no paran de poner sanciones para arruinar la economía rusa pero ellos están deseando mandarles gas como dice la noticia " quiere demostrar su disposición y lealtad de una manera muy reveladora" 
Es alucinante no, lo siguiente, quién no lo quiera ver esta ciego perdido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Dic 2022)

Me acaban de informar desde el terreno que las unidades PMC Wagner han comenzado a desarrollar una ofensiva contra Soledar desde el sur, desde la aldea de Bakhmutskoye.

Ya se han producido los primeros éxitos en el avance. Se ha tomado el control de un edificio escolar cercano al ayuntamiento de la localidad, que otras unidades no habian logrado alcanzar durante los últimos cuatro meses.

Al parecer, sus esfuerzos se centrarán ahora en la destrucción de la agrupación de las AFU en Bajmut y Soledar y sus alrededores.

@brussinf


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Si hay corralito la guerra acabara en cero coma...


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Putiniano ha suspendido todas las comparecencias públicas y ruedas de prensa.
No querrá que le pregunten porque no derriba los puentes por donde pasan las armas que matan Rusos o porque están empeñado en ser Niño bueno y suministrar todo el gas que necesite Europa, esa Europa que no para de mandar armas para matar rusos y tampoco de poner sanciones para destruir económicamente a Rusia y a su pueblo
Me quito de enmedio y así no tengo que responder.
Bravo Putiniano !!!


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Dic 2022)

para los imbeciles blasdelezos, subnormales proZele, nanzis etc...Así os lo paga EEUU y anglosión por la fidelidad hezpanola, sí vuestros aliades los que apoyan a ukrania, vaya gentuza (aunque ya se sabe, lo dicen de una forma u otra):
Ceuta y Melilla se quedan fuera del espacio de cobertura de la OTAN - mpr21

pd: Sinceramente me importa poco esos territorios, me importa mas lo del sahara que el puto marrocco los tiene jodiendo siglos


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano ha pedido oficialmente la exclusión de Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.
> 
> Los excavadores del Mar Negro afirman que Rusia entró en el Consejo de Seguridad violando los procedimientos:
> "La actual Carta de la ONU no contiene las palabras 'Federación Rusa'. No están presentes, en particular, en el artículo 23 de la Carta, que enumera los miembros permanentes del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU. El derecho de la Federación Rusa a ser miembro de la ONU en su conjunto también es cuestionable, ya que no cumple el criterio básico de pertenencia a la organización. El apartado 1 del artículo 4 establece claramente que la pertenencia a la ONU está abierta a todos los Estados amantes de la paz".
> ...



Menudos cínicos los americanos. Si para estar en la ONU hay que ser "pacifista", los USA merecen, no ya ser explusados, sino el arrasamiento nuclear por haber creado tanto mal en el mundo. Mira que lo hicieron bien los padres fundadores y mira que lo convirtieron todo en mierda los generales y la gentuza del establishment.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *España compra más comida a Rusia y le vende menos que antes de la guerra*
> Las importaciones españolas de productos agroalimentarios y pesqueros procedentes de Rusia alcanzaron los *138,7 millones de euros entre marzo y septiembre*, lo que supone un 25,9% más que en el mismo periodo de 2021, antes de la guerra con Ucrania.
> 
> Así lo refleja el estudio 'Efecto de la crisis de las materias primas de la guerra Rusia-Ucrania en el comercio exterior agroalimentario español', elaborado por la Subdirección de Análisis, Coordinación y Estadística el Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación, y al que ha tenido acceso Servimedia.



Gobernantes subnormales, solo pendientes de su sillón y no de los ciudadanos, qué se puede experar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (26 Dic 2022)

El patio trasero del hospital de campaña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Artemovsk, donde son llevados los heridos y los muertos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Emisiones de CO2 a la atmósfera. Ucrania y el resto del mundo. Greta Tunberg debería estar claramente preocupada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y esto por qué? ¿Tanto emite la maquinaria de guerra? Porque la industria y la actividad económica en general tiene que estar prácticamente paralizada.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

¡ AVE PUTIN ! 

LOS QUE VAN A MORIR TE SALUDAN.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (26 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> RUSIA PEGANDO DURO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y de que carajo sirve eso cuando todos sus ataques a la zona han fracasado quedando sus los cuerpos de las ratas esparcidos en la zona ? 






Pura frustración de las ratas


Cuidado que van a llegar a Berlin...


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en la región de Kramatorsk destruyeron el puesto de reparación de armas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. En el momento del impacto se encontraban en él dos vehículos HIMARS MLRS, dos Carnations y cinco obuses D-30.
> 
> También se asestó un golpe en el puesto de mando de la 80ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, también ubicado en la región de Kramatorsk.
> 
> @epoddubny



Joder, los rusos destruyen centenares de puestos de mando y los muertos ucras los cuentan por decenas de miles. Pero luego vas a las pruebas en forma videos y fotos de fallecidos y la inmensa mayoría son de rusos.

Qué pasa, los rusos no filman sus acciones, nos tenemos que creer lo que nos dicen?

Luego ocurre que en el segundo ataque al aedronomo de Engels nos cuentan que ha pasado lo mismo que en el primero. Han derribado un dron y los restos han matado a varios militares ( maldita mala suerte). El periodista del MK.RU le hace una pregunta a un militar casi de pitorreo. No tienen sentido del ridiculo.

El K. Pravda ni eso, no se ha dignado a publicar una línea sobre el tema, que yo sepa. Tampoco del incendio y enormes columnas de humo que se veían.

Y de esa gente nos vamos a creer sus fantasías bélicas? El parte diario de los rusos es apocalíptico.

Hombre, si os sirve para tener un bonito cuento para dormir por las noches, entonces me callo.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

En la tierra de las libertades

El vicepresidente de la compañía "Vladmirsky Standart" y diputado de la asamblea legislativa de Vladimir, Pavel Antov, murió después de caerse por la ventana de un hotel en Rayagada, India 

Ya podían exprimirse el cerebro un poco y ser mas imaginativos, la ventana esta muy vista .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Dic 2022)

el hamster lo reservais para nochevieja?



Bartleby dijo:


> Ayer en la comida de Navidad me puse al día de como estaba el asunto en Ucrania, solo escuché, no hablé, alguien bien informado expuso al resto de comensales algo que había visto en la tele y que consistía en una información que compartía al parecer con los medios de comunicación, un militar que se encontraba en Ucrania en misión secreta, en ese momento pegaba un sorbo de un buen Rioja y me fue por mal lado, llegando incluso a salir parte por los orificios nasales, el que se sentaba al lado mío me ayudo con un par de cariñosas palmadas en la espalda. Por lo demás, todo bien.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los propagandistas ucranianos mostraron un mapa de una Rusia "desmembrada" en el despacho del jefe del GUR del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano
> 
> ▪ Rusia se divide allí en territorios "cedidos" a Ucrania, cierta RCA (al parecer "República de Asia Central"), una serie de territorios cerca de China marcados con una "K" roja, las islas Kuriles cedidas a Japón, Kaliningrado a Alemania y territorios del norte a Finlandia.
> ▪ Los reporteros de Kiev señalaron las provincias de Kursk y Belgorod, así como partes del Kubán, asignadas a Ucrania y preguntaron a Budanov si se trataba de "la siguiente etapa tras las fronteras de 1991", a lo que éste respondió evasivamente que todo era posible.
> ...



Menudos cantamañanas. Antes de llegar a eso, Ucrania es borrada del mapa con pepinos nucleares. Y tras de ellos, media Europa, USA y la propia Rusia, claro. Pero Rusia no morirá sin hacerlo matando. No les quedaría otra.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

La cola para salir de la zona ocupada de Doenetsk en Novoazovsk ahora.


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> 3 cosas:
> 
> Qué malo es Putin
> 
> ...



Putiniano es el presidente de Rusia y como tal tiene poder para proteger a sus amigos.

Pero no más que Biden que también tiene su corte y protege a los suyos o es que su hijo no está pringado hasta las cachas en varios asuntos turbios ?

O Perro Sánchez que coloca con sueldos millonarios a sus amigos.
Putiniano es un político, ni más ni menos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Putin no inició esta guerra para anexarse nada. Puede hacerlo aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid, pero no vino a eso. Quiere una Ucrania no alineada y que se acabe lo de bombardear civiles en Donbass. Fin. Cualquier conclusión que ignore eso es un fracaso.



Bueno, probablemente establecer un corredor a Crimea por la orilla norte del mar de Azov también estaba en los planes. Planes que nunca conoceremos, salvo que se desclasifiquen documentos dentro de 50 o 80 años.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Rusia quiere suministrar gas a través del gasoducto Yamal antes de que se repare Nord Stream*
> Hoy, 08:20
> 3
> 
> ...



Quiere sujetar cuota de mercado. No hay más.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> "Muerte de saboteadores".
> Fotos reales de la eliminación de un DRG ucraniano en la región de Briansk.
> 
> 
> ...



Qué pena todo, gente joven y valerosa sacrificada por nada. Y los culpables, en sus casas calentitas, muchos a miles de km de distancia.


----------



## NPI (26 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Todo indica que lentamente Rusia irá perdiendo posiciones hasta una retirada total que pase lo más desapercibida posible. Esto durante el 2023.
> Qué opinan?



@Jacobo Hering multi y a una de tus cuentas primarias


----------



## .Kaikus (26 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305132
> 
> 
> El patio trasero del hospital de campaña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Artemovsk, donde son llevados los heridos y los muertos.



La ropa de los cadaveres, la basura hospitalaria, todo amontonado a la intemperie, para disfrute de las ratas y para propagar enfermedades.  

PD- No saben los ukros quemar o enterrar la basura ???.


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *TRILEROS Y TRAMPOSOS UCRONAZIS.*
> 
> UCRANIA UTILIZA VEHÍCULOS CON EMBLEMAS HUMANITARIOS PARA TRANSPORTAR ARMAS AL FRENTE DE BAKHMUT.
> 
> ...



Son tácticas copiadas de la OTAN.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los alemanes que digan lo que quieran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con eso no cruzas el Dnieper. En Jersón, por ejemplo, tiene más de 500 m de ancho.


----------



## NPI (26 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1304913


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Quiere sujetar cuota de mercado. No hay más.



Y trolear el gas yanki.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Madre mía. Cuántos despropósitos en tan pocas líneas.



Yo es que solo he leído 3.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

*La Fuerza Aérea llama a las explosiones en la base aérea de Engels de Rusia 'consecuencias de las acciones de Moscú en Ucrania'.*

Yurii Ihnat, portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea, dijo que "si los rusos pensaron que la guerra no les afectaría en la retaguardia, estaban equivocados".

https://kyivindependent.com/news-fee...ons-in-ukraine


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Resumen frontal el 26 de diciembre:

Hoy es el Día de la Defensa Aérea Militar. Según informes del Ministerio de Defensa, nuestra defensa aérea derribó un UAV ucraniano al acercarse al aeródromo de Engels en la región de Saratov. El misil de defensa aérea pasó por la tangente, el dron cayó sobre la construcción del aeródromo. Tres muertos y dos heridos. Según el Ministerio de Defensa, el equipo está intacto. Estamos esperando imágenes satelitales, seguro que ya existen, para confirmar o desmentir la información del Ministerio de Defensa. Lo siento mucho gente. Quiero recordarles que la formación de todo el personal para la aviación estratégica lleva décadas.

En el contexto de este incidente, la noticia de que en 2023 las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas recibirán nuevos portamisiles estratégicos Tu-95MSM y portamisiles-bombarderos Tu-22M3M no es tan alentadora. Estos son bombarderos condicionalmente nuevos. De hecho, esta es la modernización de los antiguos. Y si los viejos bombarderos destruyen todo, entonces no habrá nada que modernizar. Permítanme recordarles que este es el segundo ataque al aeródromo estratégico. La defensa aérea falló el golpe. No hay información de que los responsables de esto por parte del Ministerio de Defensa hayan sido sancionados.

Las batallas posicionales continúan a lo largo de toda la línea del frente. Nuestras unidades están desarrollando una ofensiva contra Soledar desde el sur, desde la dirección del pueblo de Bakhmutskoye, hay éxitos. Bajo Soledar, los nuestros avanzan en el área de Yakovlevka, mejorando sus posiciones. Hicieron algunos progresos cerca de Nevelskoye, están intentando cerca de Pervomaisky, Vodyany, desde el lado de Experimentado hasta Krasnogorovka. En Maryinka, nuestra APU está avanzando hacia las afueras del oeste, los intentos de transferir reservas de Kurakhovo no tienen mucho éxito, los nuestros están disparando por las carreteras. Se están desarrollando intensas batallas bajo Razdolovka, cuya pérdida pondrá en peligro las comunicaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también en esta dirección. En Podgorodny, cerca de Artyomovsk, la lucha ha avanzado hacia las afueras del sur del asentamiento y continúa en Kleshcheevka. Bajo Svatovo, nuestras tropas continúan a la ofensiva. El ritmo de progreso no es alto, sino estable. Varios canales ucranianos en la noche comenzaron a difundir información sobre el supuesto avance de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Kremennaya, pero esto es una mentira, por el contrario, es nuestra gente la que está aplastando.

Impacto de APU de HIMARS y artillería de cañón en el territorio de la LPR. Al menos dos personas murieron. Donetsk, Gorlovka y Makeevka fueron despedidos nuevamente.

El nuestro supuestamente destruyó dos HIMARS MLRS, que estaban en reparación, dos cañones autopropulsados Gvozdika de 122 mm en un punto de reparación y restauración en Kramatorsk. Permítanme recordarles que todavía no hay información cien por ciento confirmada con grabación de fotos y videos de que al menos una unidad HIMARS fue deshabilitada por nosotros.

Nuestra artillería golpeó las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en dirección a Zaporozhye, nuevamente sin recibir respuesta de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Aparentemente, el hambre de conchas está presente en ambos lados, pero en el lado ucraniano es mayor.

Moscú y Ankara tomarán medidas en los próximos días para comenzar a exportar fertilizantes desde Rusia. Permítanme recordarles que la UE ha desbloqueado barcos atascados en puertos europeos y también está levantando las sanciones de una serie de productores de fertilizantes. Sí, esta parte del negocio de los cereales no ha sido muy buena hasta ahora.

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania pidió que Rusia sea excluida del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, están tratando de demostrar que la Federación Rusa ingresó al Consejo de Seguridad en violación de los procedimientos. Al parecer, disputan la sucesión de la URSS.

Medvedev fue nombrado subjefe de la comisión militar-industrial (presidente - Putin). La comisión es responsable de la política estatal en el campo de la industria de defensa, participa directamente en la formación de la orden de defensa estatal. La comisión fue creada en 2014, sin embargo, al parecer, estaba en un "modo de suspensión", y ahora está activada, ya se informa que continuarán las medidas de control para la industria de defensa, que Medvedev llevó a cabo a través del Consejo de Seguridad. como parte del trabajo de la comisión. Espero que también aparezca una responsabilidad real en el marco de este control. Desde la visita de Medvedev a China, cada vez más personas hablan de él como posible sucesor.

Kiriyenko y Trutnev visitaron Chechenia, se reunieron con Kadyrov y decidieron tomar el trabajo de la Universidad de Fuerzas Especiales Rusas en Chechenia como ejemplo para otras regiones. Obviamente, se ha tomado la decisión de reactivar no solo la industria de defensa, sino también el sistema de formación del personal militar. Los teóricos de la conspiración escriben que cada torre del Kremlin ahora está tratando de tener su propio bloque de poder a su disposición.

"Oleg Zarev"


----------



## NPI (26 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> haha es bueno, pero que sepas que no te enteras de por donde va el aire.




es para ti y tus congéneres, pequeño multi 

P.D.: última contestación por aburrimiento


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Uno de los drones norcoreanos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304788


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Avión surcoreano siniestrado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304794
> 
> ...



Jodo. Les ha salido caro derribar un dron modelo "paco".


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Se reporta en estos momentos bombardeo masivo de fuerzas ucranianas al distrito Petrovski en Donestk, hay varios heridos.

Iván Rogov


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y la zona además es bastante inhóspita, la Rumanía más profunda, rural y auténtica.



Sí, se los podian haber comido los lobos o algún oso.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es curioso lo poco que interesa hablar en Occidente de la reclutación forzosa en Ucrania. Si llega a ser en Rusia lo tendríamos en todas las noticias y no solo un par de párrafos, pero como es en Ucrania, da igual que se recluten a todos los civiles (varones)....bueno, a todos aquellos que no tengan dinero para quedarse en Kiev en esas fiestas nocturnas que hacían pese a haber toque de queda. De hecho en esta noticia, más que cuestionar que obliguen a civiles a ir a la guerra quieran o no, parece que cuestionen a las personas que desobedecen la ley en lugar de ir obligatoriamente a morir al frente.
> 
> *Tres refugiados ucranianos en estado grave tras escapar por monte a Rumanía*
> Tres refugiados ucranianos se encuentran en estado crítico en Rumanía tras *escapar de su país a pie a través de las montañas de Maramures* y perderse durante horas a 1.800 metros de altitud y a* temperaturas bajo cero*, informaron hoy los servicios de emergencia rumanos.
> ...



Montañas de Maramures:







Región de Maramures:


----------



## NPI (26 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que hay pocos ucranianos en Bajmut, sólo la OTAN
> 
> Desde luego, las voces cantan...



Con acento de Wisconsin presupongo


----------



## Von Rudel (26 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Y de que carajo sirve eso cuando todos sus ataques a la zona han fracasado quedando sus los cuerpos de las ratas esparcidos en la zona ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder al menos pon un montaje que no lo hiciera un niño de dos años. Joder, es que se ve a leguas el corta y pega.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Iskra (26 Dic 2022)

Un muy buen análisis sobre lo engañoso y peligroso que es menospreciar al enemigo.

Zelensky está fuera del control de Occidente. Tanto Moscú como Washington no valoraron del todo correctamente la figura del actual presidente de Ucrania.

Nuestra propaganda tiene la costumbre de convertir a los competidores u oponentes en personajes cómicos del folclore. Entonces, el ex presidente de Ucrania, Petr Poroshenko, a quien realmente le gustaba beber, fue pintado como un alcohólico divertido con pantalones arrugados. Zelensky es retratado como un extraño drogadicto que no entiende nada de lo que sucede a su alrededor. Durante la Gran Guerra Patria, Adolf Hitler también aparecía con una especie de voz chillona y graciosa, etc. Pero el problema es que tal posicionamiento de los enemigos no solo es ridículo, sino demasiado relajante y derriba la vigilancia.

Pero, ¿qué está pasando en Ucrania ahora? Allí funciona una maquinaria represiva bastante dura. Ni un solo estado postsoviético tiene una vertical de poder tan estricta como la que Zelensky creó ante nuestros ojos. El Tribunal Constitucional ha sido tomado bajo control, y el Tribunal Administrativo del Distrito de Kiev (OASK) se dispersó recientemente. Los mandatos de la Oposición Plataforma por la Vida están amenazados, todos votan junto con el Servidor del Pueblo, no hay oposición en el parlamento. Los tribunales, la policía, los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley, los batallones de defensa y todo lo demás están controlados por Zelensky. La única fuerza que no está subordinada a él ahora son los organismos anticorrupción creados por Occidente.

No solo nosotros, sino también los líderes estadounidenses estaban equivocados en sus evaluaciones de Zelensky. Están molestos porque se les ha ido de las manos y ha comenzado a construir su propia línea, extremadamente radical. Occidente no se conforma con esta situación, quería criar a un líder propio, completamente títere, y aquí la figura parece ser dependiente, pero intentando ser autónoma. Estados Unidos no abandonará los intentos de reemplazar a Zelensky con su títere.

Hay otro momento íntimo aquí. Íntimo, porque no se acostumbra decir que EE. UU. y el Reino Unido tienen intereses diferentes. Y esto es realmente así. Alrededor de Zelensky hay mucha gente trabajando para el Reino Unido. Estados Unidos paga y mantiene a Zelensky, mientras que el Reino Unido lo usa. A Estados Unidos no le gusta esta situación: quien alimenta a la niña, "se la baila". Y esta es otra razón importante para la insatisfacción por Zelensky.









EN PLENA LUZ


Miradas desde Rusia




t.me












Олег Царёв


Авторский канал Олега Царёва. Воспоминания, размышления о настоящем и будущем. Обратная связь: @Feedback70bot Реклама и репосты: @adme70bot Оф. сайт: www.olegtsarov.com VK: https://vk.com/oleg.tsarov OK: ok.ru/olegtsarov Twitter: twitter.com/OlegTsarov




t.me












ROKOT | TORMENTA


En el mundo del ruido informativo somos portavoces de la verdad y la justicia. @AnastasMi




t.me


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

El fin de la guerra está cerca: Rusia no tiene municiones...


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Versión de la edición UK...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Dic 2022)

diseños flying turret que nunca pasan de moda


----------



## vettonio (26 Dic 2022)

*Dmitri Medvédev:
"Antes del año nuevo, a todos les gusta hacer predicciones*












_Muchas personas practican hipótesis futuristas, compitiendo para llegar a las más inesperadas e incluso absurdas. Hagamos nuestra parte. Lo que puede suceder en 2023:
1.*Un aumento en el precio del petróleo a $ 150 por barril y el precio del gas a $ 5,000 por 1,000 metros cúbicos.*

2. *Un retorno del Reino Unido a la Unión Europea.*

3. *La ruptura de la Unión Europea tras el retorno del Reino Unido *y la abolición del euro como moneda de la antigua UE.

4. *Ocupación de las regiones occidentales de la antigua Ucrania* por Polonia y Hungría.

5. *Creación del Cuarto Reich sobre la base de Alemania y sus satélites* (Polonia, los Estados bálticos, la República Checa, Eslovaquia, Rumania, la República de Kiev, etc.).

6. *Guerra entre Francia y el Cuarto Reich.* Partición de Europa, incluyendo la nueva división de Polonia.

7. *Separación de Irlanda del Norte *del Reino de Gran Bretaña e Irlanda del Norte y adhesión a la República de Irlanda.

8. *Guerra Civil de los Estados Unidos*, separación de California y Texas en estados separados. Creación de un estado de unión de Texas y México. Posterior victoria de Ilon Musk en las elecciones presidenciales de Estados Unidos en parte de los estados asignados a los republicanos después de la Guerra Civil.

9.*La reubicación de todos los principales mercados bursátiles* y la actividad financiera de los EE.UU. y Europa a Asia.

10.* El colapso del sistema financiero de Bretton Woods,* incluido el colapso del FMI y el Banco Mundial. El abandono del euro y del dólar como monedas de reserva mundial. El retorno del patrón oro. La transición al uso activo de monedas fiduciarias digitales.

¡Felices fiestas, amigos anglosajones 

_


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> El fin de la guerra está cerca: Rusia no tiene municiones...



Yo ahí veo un patrón.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ignorante (26 Dic 2022)

Jacobo Hering dijo:


> Todo indica que lentamente Rusia irá perdiendo posiciones hasta una retirada total que pase lo más desapercibida posible. Esto durante el 2023.
> Qué opinan?



Incluyendo además Crimea, entiendo que es lo que quieres decir con _total_. Ese es al menos el objetivo expresado por el Gobierno actual de Kiev.

A lo largo de la historia, Rusia ha cedido frecuentemente territorios Ucrania, como ves en el mapa de aquí abajo.

Pero ahora ya no son amigos; la última vez que lo fueron fue el 17 de marzo de 1991 (el referéndum donde la población ucraniana votó mayoritariamente por permanecer junto a Rusia en un mismo país; búscalo en Google si no te lo crees). A finales de ese mismo año sus políticos no obstante la independizaron, y desde entonces, paulatinamente, con la ayuda de Occidente (Soros, etc) ha ido rompiendo todos los vínculos con Rusia hasta llegar al odio (el sistema educativo hace su trabajo).

Así que ahora la única alternativa para Ucrania es la ayuda militar de la OTAN, ya que Rusia posiblemente, por las buenas, esta vez no estuviera ya por la labor como antaño... Fíjate la de veces que Rusia cedió voluntaria y pacíficamente (sin que se lo reclamara) territorios a Ucrania sólo el siglo pasado:


----------



## España1 (26 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El futuro de la guerra. Municiones de bombardero enjambre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto, que me imagino que aún estará en pañales, va a ser el futuro de la industria… ni aviones ni barcos, cientos de drones atacando sin sistema que les pueda tirar a todos


----------



## LIRDISM (26 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> diseños flying turret que nunca pasan de moda



Como cojones van a destruir un tanque a base de granadas, en verdad, os cuela esto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Dic 2022)

no se donde has estado pero he visto docenas de tanques reventados con granadas esta guerra
granadas antitanque carga hueca



LIRDISM dijo:


> Como cojones van a destruir un tanque a base de granadas, en verdad, os cuela esto.


----------



## Gerión (26 Dic 2022)

sonotone dijo:


> Sí, en realidad esa tesis "cerobrecentrista" (el Alma como emanación del Cerebro) sería una tesis que aceptaría ZHE, porque es la tesis de los Materialismos históricos vulgares. En el fondo siguen parados, nada menos, que en las Tesis de Pármenides del siglo VII a.c según el cual el SER vendría a ser una especie de "sopa cósmica" (y el hombre no es más que "energía", o sea, practicamente "nada". De esta tesis a los Campos de Exterminio hay un solo paso).
> 
> Pero los que estamos en la tradición platónica sabemos, por pura observacion práctica (método científico), que el SER no se puede (no se deja) reducir a una Dimensión, Plano, Género o Categoría. Como decía Aristóteles, el "Ser se dice de muchas maneras", la realidad material (el SER) es PLURAL, no es una Sustancia única y univoca (Dios tiene que ser necesariamente Múltiple, para entendernos).
> 
> ...



La inmortalidad está definida por la pendiente de la función en el punto (o su derivada n-ésima), o su agregado estadístico en el conjunto de puntos. No es necesario mucho más. La propia muerte evita el debate de la inmortalidad (o del juicio sobre lo inmortal). El debate tendría sentido si la función (la obra en vida) no estuviera acotada.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Toda la orilla occidental del río Krasna en manos ucras. Las AFU no estarían todavía DENTRO de Kreminna pero se espera en breve porque a los rusos sólo les queda la carretera a Rubizhne como vía de escape. 

Si postergan mucho la retirada, los rusos podrían acabar envueltos en un caldero.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Dic 2022)

No lo voy a comprobar pero me lo creo


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La verdad es que los aparatejos estos pueden ser fundamentales para los norcoreanos, su fuerza aerea es antigua debido a que los rusos y los chinos aprobaron sanciones que les impiden modernizarla. Con lo industriosos que son , como le cojan el truco veremos cosas interesantes como con sus misiles.



Una cosa es fabricar misiles balísticos y otra muy distinta cazabombarderos.

La dificultad de crear un caza moderno hoy en día es enorme.

Y no solo lo es por la electrónica y todos los subsistemas que emplean como radar, RWR, ECM/ECCM, FLIR, etc...

Una de las partes más dificiles aunque pueda parecer raro son los motores.

Hay muy pocos países capaces de producir por si mismos motores turbofan, y esto es así por las aleaciones que se emplean

EEUU, Rusia, Francia, Reino Unido, Alemania, Japón, China (con limitaciones hasta hace 3-4 años).

Irán y algún otro país producen motores pero no son turbofan, son turborreactores que son algo menos eficientes, gastan mucho más combustible.


----------



## anonimo123 (26 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Putiniano ha suspendido todas las comparecencias públicas y ruedas de prensa.
> No querrá que le pregunten porque no derriba los puentes por donde pasan las armas que matan Rusos o porque están empeñado en ser Niño bueno y suministrar tido el gas que necesite Europa, esa Europa que no para de mandar armas para matar rusos y tampoco de poner sanciones para destruir económicamente a Rusia y a su pueblo
> Me quito de enmedio y así no tengo que responder.
> Bravo Putiniano !!!



De cada 10 mensajes que escribes 8 son para tirar mierda de Putin. Apestas a quinta columna, Putin tiene que hacer malabares para contentar a los oligarcas y a la vez presionar a Europa.


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Una cosa es fabricar misiles balísticos y otra muy distinta cazabombarderos.
> 
> La dificultad de crear un caza moderno hoy en día es enorme.
> 
> ...



Fisica de materiales. La precisión y la dureza de las palas de las turbinas de la camara de combustión creo recordar que son la clave. Una vez hable con uno que sabia del tema.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Las cosas empiezan a ponerse calentitas con los bancos cerrados, se masca la tensión .


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> De cada 10 mensajes que escribes 8 son para tirar mierda de Putin. Apestas a quinta columna, Putin tiene que hacer malabares para contentar a los oligarcas y a la vez presionar a Europa.



La quita columna es una buena escusa, y ciertamente supongo que se utiliza pero mucho menos de lo que se nombra. Antes de caer la URSS acusaban de quintacolumnista, a los que decian que con ese rumbo se la pegaban gorda, no lo eran, solo no se dejaban llevar al abismo sin quejarse.


----------



## anonimo123 (26 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La quita columna es una buena escusa, y ciertamente supongo que se utiliza pero mucho menos de lo que se nombra. Antes de caer la URSS acusaban de quintacolumnista, a los que decian que con ese rumbo se la pegaban gorda, no lo eran, solo no se dejaban llevar al abismo sin quejarse.



Gorvachov era un quintacolumnista de mierda. No seré yo quien defienda la URSS pero cayó por elementos internos que la dinamitaron.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (26 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Fisica de materiales. La precisión y la dureza de las palas de las turbinas de la camara de combustión creo recordar que son la clave. Una vez hable con uno que sabia del tema.



Exactamente


----------



## Sir Torpedo (26 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305132
> 
> 
> El patio trasero del hospital de campaña de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Artemovsk, donde son llevados los heridos y los muertos.



A desmantelar, las guerras son caras y nadie quiere volver a casa pobre.


----------



## anonimo123 (26 Dic 2022)

El maricón de crocodile me ha puesto en el ignore al decirle lo que es: UN ASQUEROSO QUINTACOLUMNISTA. Ponme en el ignore si quieres pero deja de envolverte en la bandera rusa mientras te cagas en sus líderes que han tenido más huevos que todos los occidentales juntos.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Los HIMARS siguen ablandando la retaguardia rusa en la zona de Svatove y Kreminna.


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Gorvachov era un quintacolumnista de mierda. No seré yo quien defienda la URSS pero cayó por elementos internos que la dinamitaron.



Exacto, pero el estaba en el poder, así que los quintacolumnistas eran los que le criticaban y avisaban que iba a destruir a URSS.

Decir que la estrategia de Putin es erratica, no es de quintacolumnista es de persona sensata. La operación no tenia más intención que negociar , y quedar bien sin guerra. Le fallo, los anglos tenian el poder total, como deciamos algunos, así que Kiev no va a negociar nada. Y tardar 6 meses en cambiar el paso es de ser un zote, no un ajedrecista.

El tema de los equilibrios no es real, funciona siempre salvo en un caso: GUERRA. En este caso, el presidente si le apoya el ejercito ( y lo haria si decidiera tomarsela en serio ) simplemente arrasa. Pero Putin no quiere cambiar Ruisa, ese es su problema quiere ser el "anglo honorario" del este y compartir...eso no es posible. Pero supongo que lo acabara viendo en algun momento.


----------



## dabuti (26 Dic 2022)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Y de que carajo sirve eso cuando todos sus ataques a la zona han fracasado quedando sus los cuerpos de las ratas esparcidos en la zona ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NO TE DAS CUENTA QUE ES UN PHOTOSHOP MALO, ASTERISCOS?

CORRE A HACER EL RIDÍCULO, CON GUAIDÓ, ANDA.


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> El maricón de crocodile me ha puesto en el ignore al decirle lo que es: UN ASQUEROSO QUINTACOLUMNISTA. Ponme en el ignore si quieres pero deja de envolverte en la bandera rusa mientras te cagas en sus líderes que han tenido más huevos que todos los occidentales juntos.



No subestimes a nuestros psicopatas, jaja tuvieron los huevos de darle un golpe de estado en Kiev mientras le entretenian con tonterias. Se acojonaron solo cuando pensaron que Putin si iba en serio, 2 semanas, luego se rehicieron.

No son los Serbios los que bombardean las bases de la OTAN mientras Rusia les da armas, son los de Kiev los que bombardean las bases rusas mientras los otanicos se rien y les dan armas.

Si Putin tuviera esos huevos, o la decisión necesaria esto no hubiera llegado aquí. Siempre pongo el mismo ejemplo, pones a Kim en el Kremlin y con el mismo ejercito , las mismas armas, la misma ecución...mañana se hunden todas nuestras putas bolsas. ¿ porque ? Porque sabrian que es a muerte tambien por el otro bando, y a muerte los rusos no pueden perder.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Dic 2022)

Neron el artista. mp4


----------



## anonimo123 (26 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Decir que la estrategia de Putin es erratica, no es de quintacolumnista es de persona sensata. La operación no tenia más intención que negociar , y quedar bien sin guerra. Le fallo, los anglos tenian el poder total, como deciamos algunos, así que Kiev no va a negociar nada. Y tardar 6 meses en cambiar el paso es de ser un zote, no un ajedrecista.
> 
> El tema de los equilibrios no es real, funciona siempre salvo en un caso: GUERRA. En este caso, el presidente si le apoya el ejercito ( y lo haria si decidiera tomarsela en serio ) simplemente arrasa. Pero Putin no quiere cambiar Ruisa, ese es su problema quiere ser el "anglo honorario" del este y compartir...eso no es posible. Pero supongo que lo acabara viendo en algun momento.



Claro que tenía la intención de negociar porque sabía lo doloroso que iba a ser decirle a las madres rusas que su hijo a lo mejor no vuelve a casa o vuelve mutilado. Ya no estamos en el siglo XX, la sociedad está acomodada y no les apetece morir en Ucrania, no tienen el ardor guerrero que había antaño. Zelenski para hacer movilización general ha utilizado el terror con los matones del SBU y rídiculos grupos judeonazis financiados por oligarcas judíos como AZOV.

Putin ha sido INGENUO, incluso ha sido TONTO pero NO ES UN TRAIDOR y ha tenido que contentar al poder económico con negocios y propiedades en occidente.

Si algo le reprocho a Putin es no haber entrado con todo en 2014 cuando el ejército ucraniano era de risa y todavía no había metido USA y súbditos armamento a saco con el conflicto de Donbass.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

Joder que panzada de risas a cuenta de esta puta trastornada ....


----------



## kasperle1966 (26 Dic 2022)

*¿Puede un dron ucraniano llegar a Moscú? Explicación del significado de los ataques a aeródromos rusos
No es la primera vez que el sistema de defensa antiaérea ruso derriba drones mejorados de Kiev al acercarse a instalaciones militares*
Autores: Viktor BARANETS, Vladimir DEMCHENKO



No se ha comunicado oficialmente qué modelo de drones se utilizó. Pero es posible que fueran los mismos drones de reconocimiento Tu-141 Strizh. Foto: wikimedia.org

Ucrania ha vuelto a atacar con un dron una instalación estratégica rusa. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el aparato fue derribado cuando se aproximaba al aeródromo de Engels, en la región de Sarátov. Sus escombros mataron a tres militares.

Hubo un incidente similar el 5 de diciembre, cuando Kiev también intentó atacar el aeródromo de Dyagilevo, cerca de Ryazan, y el mismo aeródromo de Engels. En ambos casos los drones también fueron derribados, pero en Ryazan, como ahora en "Engels", tres murieron por los restos.

No se ha comunicado oficialmente qué modelo de drones se utilizó. Pero es posible que se tratara de los mismos drones de reconocimiento Tu-141 Strizh. Son vehículos de producción soviética. ¿Cómo pudieron superar los sistemas de defensa antiaérea y volar cientos de kilómetros adentrándose en territorio ruso? ¿Cómo protegerse de los ataques de estos vehículos en el futuro? Hablamos con expertos militares sobre esto.

*A baja altitud*
- _"Fue una batalla de reconocimiento, un intento de comprobar qué conclusiones sacó el complejo de defensa ruso tras el primer ataque con drones"_, declaró a la radio Komsomolskaya Pravda Aleksandr Zhilin, experto militar y director del Centro de Estudios de Problemas Militares Aplicados. 
- "_Al fin y al cabo, este dron voló por la misma ruta que el primero. Y eso son 650 km a través del territorio del país.
- Al parecer, volaban a muy baja altura"_, afirma el experto militar Vasily Dandykin. 
- Recordemos que en marzo un Strizh similar cayó en Croacia, habiendo agotado el combustible, y la afamada defensa aérea de la OTAN tampoco lo detectó. Ahora nuestras principales fuerzas de defensa aérea están cubriendo nuestras unidades en el frente. Pero lo ocurrido demostró que los medios de defensa aérea debían desplegarse en líneas diferentes. Y no deberían ser sólo Pantsirs y Tors, sino también sistemas como Buk. En los ejercicios, nuestras fuerzas de defensa antiaérea destruyeron tales objetivos con toda tranquilidad.

*Incluso podrían llegar a Moscú*
El coronel Viktor Baranets, experto militar de KP.RU, cree que los objetivos de los reactores Strizh de la era soviética en Ucrania han sido modernizados. Al mismo tiempo, en su opinión, esta modernización no habría podido llevarse a cabo sin la participación de los servicios especiales occidentales, ya que de lo contrario el Strizh no habría podido cubrir tales distancias.

- _Mira el colapso de la Unión Soviética, Ucrania recibió un gran número de lanzacohetes múltiples Strizh (alrededor de 100 en los arsenales). Eran capaces de volar como máximo 300 kilómetros. Fueron lanzados sobre el campo de tiro para derribarlos durante los ejercicios_, - dice Viktor Nikolaevich.

Si los alemanes no eran alcanzados, se activaba el autodestructor. Pero, ¿cómo podría adaptarse _"Strizhi"_ a las operaciones tácticas actuales?

- _Hay tres factores,_ - dice nuestro observador militar. - _En primer lugar, Ucrania tiene una escuela de ingenieros aeronáuticos (allí está toda la oficina de Antonov). En segundo lugar, cuentan con la empresa Motor Sich, capaz de suministrar a estos objetivos motores más potentes. Y en tercer lugar, los británicos y los estadounidenses han enseñado a los ucranianos a instalar en estos Strizhi nuevos rellenos electrónicos, que les permiten volar bajo el control del GPS._

Esta tecnología existe desde hace mucho tiempo. Nuestros _"kalibers" _operan exactamente igual: utilizan mapas detallados con el terreno y vuelan hacia los objetivos como si estuvieran en su casa.

- _"Si antes Ucrania podía lanzar misiles hasta 100-150 kilómetros, con la ayuda de estas tecnologías británicas y estadounidenses hemos podido alcanzar los mil kilómetros"_, declaró Baranets. - _¿Recuerdas que en marzo el mismo Strizh fue destruido cerca de Zagreb?_

*¿Podrá el ucraniano Strizhi llegar a Moscú?*
- _"Con la tecnología que Occidente ha proporcionado a Ucrania, puede hacerlo", _afirma Victor Baranets. - P_ero Moscú y la llamada región industrial central están estrechamente cubiertas por los sistemas de defensa antiaérea y antimisiles._

*Nuestra información*
El Strizh mide 14 metros de largo y pesa 5. 4 toneladas. Estos misiles realizaron su primer vuelo en 1974. Estaban destinados al reconocimiento a una distancia de varios centenares de kilómetros. _"Strizh"_ estaba equipado con cámaras fotográficas y de infrarrojos y voló a lo largo de la ruta asignada. No debía transmitir datos por radio: tras el aterrizaje, había que recoger la película y revelarla.

Entre 1979 y 1989, la Fábrica de Aviones de Járkov fabricó 152 aparatos de este tipo. El Tu-141 fue retirado del servicio en 2012, pero fue devuelto al ejército en 2014. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lo utilizaron para el reconocimiento del territorio de la DPR y la LPR. Al mismo tiempo, se decidió modernizarlo instalando un moderno sistema de control y navegación. Hoy en día, el uso del Tu-141 como avión de reconocimiento no es de actualidad, ya que se aplica para la penetración de sistemas de defensa antiaérea y como avión de proyectiles.
*Сможет ли украинский беспилотник долететь до Москвы? Объясняем, что значат атаки на российские аэродромы*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

*"Creedme, no sabéis lo mucho que nos entristece tener que bombardearos cada dos semanas y mataros a todos" *


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Con eso no cruzas el Dnieper. En Jersón, por ejemplo, tiene más de 500 m de ancho.



Claro, son para ríos pequeños que pueden ayudar a traspasar zonas no esperadas...desconozco la cantidad de esos puentes que se pueden ensamblar 4-5 seguro, unos 80-100 metros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Dic 2022)

El Patriarca Ecuménico Bartolomé contra la 'tercera Roma'


El Patriarca ecuménico cuestiona a su homólogo moscovita Kirill y critica la ideología del




www.asianews.it





El Patriarca ecuménico cuestiona a su homólogo moscovita Kirill y critica la ideología del "paneslavismo". Rechaza la herejía nacionalista y apoya el universalismo apostólico de los orígenes. En la ortodoxia rusa, la religión se instrumentaliza por motivos políticos e ideológicos.* Se necesita la ayuda de la Iglesia de Roma para superar las diferencias entre "griegos y rusos".*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Dic 2022)

Gas:

Hoy por primera vez durante este invierno se ha inyectado en el conjunto de toda UE más gas del que se ha retirado. 

Se ha retirado 1/5 parte de lo habitual.

Hoy se ha doblado la inyección con respecto al consumo.

Todo el finde semana se ha estado inyectando a un nivel parecido al consumo.

Pero estos 3 últimos días el consumo ha sido muy bajo ( no he tenido tiempo de comparar con otros años si es algo habitual o podría indicar algún tipo de contracción industrial, el buen tiempo podría ser una variante a tener en cuenta, intentaré mirarlo los próximos días).


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sergei Mamani (26 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> El maricón de crocodile me ha puesto en el ignore al decirle lo que es: UN ASQUEROSO QUINTACOLUMNISTA. Ponme en el ignore si quieres pero deja de envolverte en la bandera rusa mientras te cagas en sus líderes que han tenido más huevos que todos los occidentales juntos.



la verdad que hay unos cuantos más así con* doble discurso entre líneas*
todos sabemos que Rusia no quiere entrar en una guerra total y esta maniobrando con lo que puede para no alterar el nivel de vida del ruso promedio
si hasta ha abierto su nuevo macdonald ruso (Вкусно - и точка) en vladivostok para mantener la normalidad
ucrania y la otan tendrían que hacer algo realmente grave para que Rusia cambie sus planes de *guerra de desgaste lenta y prolongada

edit: valga la redundancia*


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El Patriarca Ecuménico Bartolomé contra la 'tercera Roma'
> 
> 
> El Patriarca ecuménico cuestiona a su homólogo moscovita Kirill y critica la ideología del
> ...



La ayuda en qué consiste?, algunos batallones Ustachas con motosierras y bendiciones?.


----------



## Tierra Azul (26 Dic 2022)

jojojo a ver lo que tardan en llorar los putos anglos
Teherán arresta a iraníes con nacionalidad británica y reitera que hay conspiración extranjera en las protestas (msn.com)


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Esto, que me imagino que aún estará en pañales, va a ser el futuro de la industria… ni aviones ni barcos, cientos de drones atacando sin sistema que les pueda tirar a todos



*Off- Topic*

Del juego al que soy un poco adicto Forge of empires (FOE)




P.S.; Ya se han acabado las fiestas familiares, hoy ha sido curioso, hablando (poco) sobre Ucrania, mi hermano estuvo casado con una ucraniana, ahora es ex y un sobrino que conoce a uno que ha realizado un documental sobre el Donbass, le he de preguntar el nombre pues se me ha olvidado.
En fin, cada uno en su casa y dios en la de todos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

*...La incursión de drones, denunciada por Seúl como una "provocación evidente",*
_* se produjo tras maniobras conjuntas la semana pasada en las que participaron 
aviones de guerra USAnos y surcoreanos. Corea del Norte ha dicho en repetidas*_
* ocasiones que considera esos simulacros como una preparación para un ataque."*









Details of North Korean drone incident revealed – media


The South Korean military fired more than 100 rounds at a North Korean drone, but failed to take it down, local media said




www.rt.com






Parece que las fuerzas del sur no son muy efectivas contra drones,
¿Y los Patriots surcoreanos?


----------



## delhierro (26 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Claro que tenía la intención de negociar porque sabía lo doloroso que iba a ser decirle a las madres rusas que su hijo a lo mejor no vuelve a casa o vuelve mutilado. Ya no estamos en el siglo XX, la sociedad está acomodada y no les apetece morir en Ucrania, no tienen el ardor guerrero que había antaño. Zelenski para hacer movilización general ha utilizado el terror con los matones del SBU y rídiculos grupos judeonazis financiados por oligarcas judíos como AZOV.
> 
> Putin ha sido INGENUO, incluso ha sido TONTO pero NO ES UN TRAIDOR y ha tenido que contentar al poder económico con negocios y propiedades en occidente.
> 
> Si algo le reprocho a Putin es no haber entrado con todo en 2014 cuando el ejército ucraniano era de risa y todavía no había metido USA y súbditos armamento a saco con el conflicto de Donbass.



Yo no creo que sea un traidor, creo que piensa que puede llegar a un acuerdo con los anglos y eso no es posible. Al creerlo pone en peligro a su pais. 

Les ha dado un tiempo precioso para hacer de Ucrania un arite contra Rusia y una vez empezada la guerra , al no ir a fondo van a tener muchas más bajas, porque occidente puede apuntalar a Ucrania durante 2 o 3 años sin demasiados problemas ( entre otras cosas porque Putin sigue vendiendonos de todo ) y los ucranianos aunque sea a punta de pistola encuentran reemplazos. Matar a 1.000.000 sera muy largo, y aun así pueden enviarles Polacos, mercenarios , pobres necesitados de todo el globo etc...


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

*El Ministerio de Exteriores iraní califica de irresponsables las amenazas ucranianas y advierte de las consecuencias

"La semana pasada, el asesor presidencial ucraniano Mykhailo Podolyak afirmó que Occidente
debería dejar de lado las sanciones contra Irán que "no están funcionando" y empezar a detener 
a personas y destruir plantas responsables de supuestos suministros de drones a Rusia.*

*Los comentarios provocaron la reacción de Teherán...*









Iranian Foreign Ministry Calls Ukrainian Threats Irresponsible, Warns of Consequences


Tehran considers Kiev's threatening rhetoric on alleged drone supplies to Russia irresponsible and warns of consequences




sputniknews.com


----------



## Iskra (26 Dic 2022)

Biden y Zelenski discrepan sobre el futuro de Ucrania

Así opina el columnista del Washington Post, David Ignatius, en una de sus recientes publicaciones (https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/12/22/zelensky-biden-congress-russia-war-victory/).

“No se equivoquen: más allá de los entusiastas y cálidos vítores al valiente presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, su visita a Washington fue una conferencia de guerra. Y parece haber terminado con una brecha entre los dos aliados sobre sus estrategias para poner fin a la guerra”, recoge el artículo.

El autor señala que Zelenski habló constantemente sobre la victoria absoluta de Ucrania, mientras que Biden simplemente habló sobre la ayuda militar a Kiev, así como el hecho de que la tarea principal de la OTAN es evitar el conflicto con Rusia. 

Durante una conferencia de prensa en la Casa Blanca, a la pregunta de un periodista ucraniano sobre si entregaría a Kiev misiles de larga distancia que pudieran alcanzar Rusia y proporcionaría a Ucrania “todo lo que necesite para liberar todos los territorios más pronto que tarde”, Biden respondió que suministrar armas tan potentes a Ucrania “podría significar la ruptura de la OTAN”. Dijo que los aliados de la OTAN “no buscan ir a la guerra con Rusia. No quieren una tercera guerra mundial”.

Así es, porque en este segmento del enfrentamiento geopolítico global la victoria para EE. UU. no es que Ucrania gane precisamente, lo cual es imposible sin una mayor y muy arriesgada implicación de Washington y de la OTAN en el conflicto. La victoria para EE. UU. es que Rusia y Europa estén separados y debilitados. Y es un plato cocido a fuego lento.

No en vano las últimas palabras del Sr. Biden en esta misma rueda de prensa con Zelenski fueron: “Como dije, señor presidente, no tiene que preocuparse: nos quedaremos con Ucrania mientras Ucrania esté allí”. 

“As I said, Mr. President, you don’t have to worry — we are staying with Ukraine as long as Ukraine is there”.

Eso. Hasta el último ucraniano.


----------



## rascachapas (26 Dic 2022)

Parece que EEUU va a cortar el grifo para el año que viene. Un ministro de Zelenski anuncia inicio de negociaciones para febrero. Pues va a ser que se lo llevaron a Washington para decirle que los republicanos acabarán con la barra libre.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Incluyendo además Crimea, entiendo que es lo que quieres decir con _total_. Ese es al menos el objetivo expresado por el Gobierno actual de Kiev.
> 
> A lo largo de la historia, Rusia ha cedido frecuentemente territorios Ucrania, como ves en el mapa de aquí abajo.
> 
> ...



Debería ser reducida a algo así:




Lo que está fuera de la raya, repartido entre (sentido antihorario): Rusia, Moldavia/Transnitria, Rumanía, Hungría y Polonia. Así dejaría de ser un problema para la seguridad europea y del mundo en general. Y se lo han ganado a pulso. Sus dirigentes, no sus ciudadanos. Que iban a vivir igual de bien (o mal) en un sitio que en otro, el nacionalismo es una mierda que solo sirve para no poder concentrarse en las cosas importantes.


----------



## Artedi (26 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Bueno, probablemente establecer un corredor a Crimea por la orilla norte del mar de Azov también estaba en los planes. Planes que nunca conoceremos, salvo que se desclasifiquen documentos dentro de 50 o 80 años.



Si eso, plan B o C. A partir de finales de otoño de 2021 ya quiso Donbass sin complejos, cierto. Pero si hubiera habido una distensión real (quiero decir, sincera), en lugar de la continua y chulesca provocación que se vivió, pienso que Rusia hubiera transigido. El corredor se lo han tomado de "multa" por la resistencia ofrecida. Putin es muy de "multas", ya lo escribí en otro post.


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



El dibujo es bastante tonto...la figura representa a Stalin...que era Georgiano (claro tú no lo sabías), como también era Georgiano Beria, que lucho por el poder en la URSS a la muerte de Stalin con Kruschev (que era ucraniano).


----------



## Malevich (26 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Montañas de Maramures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con Bucovina es una de las maravillas de Europa, Bucovina la conozco bien, Maramures por desgracia no.


----------



## Decipher (26 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El dibujo es bastante tonto...la figura representa a Stalin...que era Georgiano (claro tú no lo sabías), como también era Georgiano Beria, que lucho por el poder en la URSS a la muerte de Stalin con Kruschev (que era ucraniano).



Tiene gracia ver a un hispanchista postear imágenes contra el colonialismo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (26 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Con Bucovina es una de las maravillas de Europa, Bucovina la conozco bien, Maramures por desgracia no.



Le tengo muchísimas ganas a los Cárpatos. Es de las pocas zonas de Europa que no conozco, salvo por sus estribaciones finales en Polonia.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Artedi (26 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Eso de que España compra mas comida a Rusia, queda muy tercermundista, los periodistas son unos hijos de pvta, seguramente esa "comida", es maiz para fabricar piensos para animales.



Creo que le compramos a Rusia un montón de trigo (y también de maíz, cierto).


----------



## ROBOTECH (26 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Debería ser reducida a algo así:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305304
> 
> ...



Seguirían siendo un problema, misiles hipersónicos en la zona del norte en color verde estarían a 4 minutos de Moscú.
Las declaraciones de Biden dejan claro que no quieren una guerra con Rusia, pero Zelensky quiere meter a la OTAN en una guerra contra Rusia.

El pueblo ucraniano está perdido. Siempre se ha dicho que la pobreza embrutece y ellos tienen un PIB por habitante a nivel subsahariano. Han perdido el derecho a tener un Estado. Deberán convertirse en parias sin Estado como los gitanos, a no ser que se les encuentre un terreno en la Patagonia o Madagascar.


----------



## vegahermosa (26 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Biden y Zelenski discrepan sobre el futuro de Ucrania
> 
> Así opina el columnista del Washington Post, David Ignatius, en una de sus recientes publicaciones (https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/12/22/zelensky-biden-congress-russia-war-victory/).
> 
> ...



no es que no quieran entregar armas tan potentes, es que no quieren que sus juguetes caros sean destruidos a la primera de cambio, a ver como los venden luego


----------



## NPI (26 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Creo que le compramos a Rusia un montón de trigo (y también de maíz, cierto).



Trigo y maíz NO TRANSGÉNICO, el transgénico lo llevamos comiendo los españoles(España para más señas) más de diez años y es altamente perjudicial para nuestra salud, como indique hace unos meses.


----------



## alfonbass (26 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El dibujo es bastante tonto...la figura representa a Stalin...que era Georgiano (claro tú no lo sabías), como también era Georgiano Beria, que lucho por el poder en la URSS a la muerte de Stalin con Kruschev (que era ucraniano).



Stalin, por muy georgiano que fuera, era un hijo de la gran puta, un dictador en toda regla, que fue causante PRINCIPAL DE MILLONES DE MUERTES...desde luego no se puede considerar que luchase contra cualquier tipo de "imperialismo", que es lo que representa ese dibujo
Que tú no lo quieras entender y pongas enfásis en el lugar de nacimiento de semejante malnacido, no es culpa de los demás, claro...


----------



## alfonbass (26 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> NO TE DAS CUENTA QUE ES UN PHOTOSHOP MALO, ASTERISCOS?
> 
> CORRE A HACER EL RIDÍCULO, CON GUAIDÓ, ANDA.



Me llama la atención tu firma y lo que te quejas de insultos, al mismo tiempo que los haces continuamente (ucronazis, etc), demuestra lo que es el colectivismo en realidad (iba a decir izquierda, pero no, es todo el puto colectivismo), que quieren hacer que los demás actúen según unas "reglas" que los primeros en no acatar son ellos mismos, siempre igual...


----------



## alfonbass (26 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> De cada 10 mensajes que escribes 8 son para tirar mierda de Putin. Apestas a quinta columna, Putin tiene que hacer malabares para contentar a los oligarcas y a la vez presionar a Europa.



Ay pobechito, que se meten con Putin!


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Los productos para la mesa de Año Nuevo se envían al frente

Ciudadanos solidarios prepararon pan festivo para los militares. Hoy, inmediatamente después de la llegada, la Milicia Popular, junto con la coordinadora de proyectos humanitarios Tatyana Butrina, distribuyó pan para el frente, y también se entregaron salchichas y regalos de niños a los militares.

"Milicia Popular de la RPD"


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Falso: Las autoridades rusas imponen un toque de queda de ocho días en la ciudad de Vasilyevka, región de Zaporozhye. Esto es informado por los canales de telegramas de Ucrania.

Verdad: No habrá cambios en las reglas del toque de queda en la región de Zaporozhye. Como antes, se prohíbe la circulación de ciudadanos y vehículos:

▪De 20:00 a 06:00 — en las ciudades de Vasilievka y Energodar;

▪De 19:00 a 06:00 — en la carretera en el distrito de Vasilyevsky;

▪De 21:00 a 06:00 — en los distritos de Tokmak y Pologovsky;

▪De 21:00 a 05:00 — en el resto de la región de Zaporozhye, incluidos Berdyansk y Melitopol.

El presidente del movimiento “Estamos con Rusia”, Vladimir Rogov, instó a creer solo en fuentes oficiales de información: “No lea canales falsos, cuyo propósito es intimidar, causar ira y odio, y también socavar la vida pacífica. Obtenga noticias de fuentes confiables".

La administración ucraniana de Kherson utilizó la práctica de introducir un toque de queda durante varios días después de la ocupación de la ciudad. Luego, por orden del mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se cerró la entrada a los asentamientos incluso a los periodistas. Se llevaron a cabo las llamadas "medidas de estabilización", que incluyeron la tortura y ejecución de ciudadanos prorrusos, así como la preparación de falsos testimonios sobre las "atrocidades" del ejército ruso para futuras falsificaciones de alto perfil.

"Guerra falsa"


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2022)

*Por orden del Presidente, Aleksandar Vucic, las fuerzas del Ministerio del Interior han sido puestas en alerta máxima.*
_*
El ejército serbio también está oficialmente en alerta máxima. 

El ministro de Defensa, Milos Vucevic, ha declarado que "esto nos eleva al máximo nivel a las acciones que el Ejército
serbio está llevando a cabo, protegiendo la integridad territorial y la soberanía de Serbia y a todos los ciudadanos
de Serbia, impidiendo los pogromos y el terror contra los serbios, vivan donde vivan."
*_
*Las autoridades de Belgrado ya han hecho varias declaraciones inequívocas: la respuesta de amenaza a los ciudadanos
serbios desde Pristina no se hará esperar. Según el viceprimer ministro primero, Dacic, si se produce un ataque armado 
contra los serbios en el norte de la región (¿cómo si no, la dispersión de una manifestación pacífica planeada por albaneses
con armas de fuego y equipo pesado?), el ejército serbio está preparado para entrar en el territorio de Kosovo y Metohija.


*
_*En estos momentos, un millar y medio de combatientes armados de la policía de Kosovo y de las fuerzas
especiales están estacionados en las inmediaciones de los municipios serbios y están listos en cualquier
momento para iniciar una acción de fuerza para limpiar los puntos de reunión de los serbios que protestan.

Durante el día, se avistaron obuses autopropulsados Nora B-52 M15 de 155 mm (versión modernizada) 
cerca del puesto de control de Yarinje (entre Serbia central y su provincia autónoma de Kosovo y Metohija).*_
* Se dirigieron a la base de la zona de Raska.*








Serbian army on high alert amid Kosovo police raids in ethnic Serb area


Serbian President Aleksandar Vucic has put his military on high alert after Kosovan police raided an ethnic Serb-majority area of the breakaway region in violation of a spoken agreement between Belgrade and Pristina.




www.rt.com


----------



## Impresionante (26 Dic 2022)

Zelenski: La situación en el frente es "difícil y dolorosa"

El presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelensky, dijo este lunes que la situación en el frente en la región de Donbás es "difícil y dolorosa" y requería toda la "fuerza y concentración" del país. "En primer lugar, los asuntos en el frente. Bakhmut, Kreminna y otras áreas en Donbas, que requieren un máximo de fuerza y concentración".


----------



## Iskra (26 Dic 2022)

‘Matar a Europa con Ucrania’: los suecos han publicado el plan secreto del Pentágono


Puede seguirnos en nuestro canal sin censura de Telegram Los corresponsales suecos de Nya Dagbladen publican un memorando secreto escrito por estrategas de la Corporación RAND, afiliada al Pentágon…




laverdadofende.blog





¿Podemos realmente esperar que después de esta publicación, que no es la menos occidental en términos de importancia mediática, Europa entienda por fin lo que está pasando en el actual gran juego geopolítico y quién tiene el principal interés en la crisis energética, y empiece a cambiar su retórica extremadamente odiosa contra Rusia por algo más o menos razonable?

*Los europeos, como conejos encantados, entran deliberadamente en las fauces de las boa constrictoras americanas.*

En los últimos dos años, los expertos militares del PS no se cansaron de enfatizar que los EE.UU. tienen dos objetivos principales con la OTAN: expulsar a la URSS/Rusia como civilización extranjera de Europa y mantener bajo control a la Europa continental, para evitar que algún día pase por allí algún nuevo Führer.

Así, el experto militar independiente Igor Mykolaychuk señaló que los yanquis infligieron a Alemania la tercera mayor derrota de su historia, como resultado de una guerra híbrida en la que no consiguieron "regalar" Ucrania, que los alemanes llevaban persiguiendo desde principios del siglo XX, llamándola colonia (bajo Guillermo II) o asentamiento (bajo los nazis) y, más recientemente, soñando con imponer el pleno dominio económico sobre el territorio ucraniano.

Los historiadores internacionales han dicho en repetidas ocasiones que Alemania no tiene una historia normal", subrayó, por ejemplo, en marzo de este año. - Dicen que sólo tienen 12 años de nazismo, y que el principal lugar conmemorativo es Auschwitz, y que deben arrepentirse constantemente y arrepentirse de lo que han hecho. 75 años, 3 generaciones de alemanes han crecido en este paradigma. Los alemanes se hartaron y empezaron a acariciar de nuevo sueños imperiales. Pero Biden los aplastó con "poder blando", apoderándose de Europa sin disparar un tiro. Obviamente, ahora EEUU no permitirá que Alemania domine el Viejo Mundo de ninguna manera.

Todo este tiempo Europa en general, y la élite política de Alemania en particular, ha estado repitiendo como un mantra que EE.UU. es nuestro amigo y Rusia es nuestro enemigo, y que todas las invenciones sobre EE.UU. destruyendo Europa son "maquinaciones de enemigos rusos".

Sin embargo, el periódico sueco Nya Dagbladen publicó recientemente un memorando secreto de estrategas de la RAND Corporation, afiliada al Pentágono, fechado en enero de 2022. El documento de tres páginas esbozaba un plan estadounidense en blanco y negro para la destrucción total de la economía europea a través de Ucrania y un "ataque ruso", en el que Alemania y el gobierno de Olaf Scholz desempeñaban un papel importante.

El motivo del "debilitamiento" de Berlín, según el plan, es cortar los suministros rusos de gas y petróleo y favorecer el desastre petroquímico y metalúrgico de Alemania con una pérdida de 300.000 millones de euros. Como resultado, el desempleo y la emigración aumentan en toda Europa, las mejores mentes de Europa emigran a Estados Unidos y Washington acaba beneficiándose hasta en nueve billones de dólares.

¿Podemos realmente esperar que después de esta publicación, que no es la menos importante de Occidente en términos de importancia mediática, Europa entienda por fin lo que está pasando en el actual gran juego geopolítico y quién es el principal interesado en la crisis energética, y empiece a cambiar su extremadamente odiosa retórica contra Rusia por algo más o menos razonable?

- Fue Rusia, en 1991, la que pensó que la Guerra Fría había terminado, mientras muchos políticos de Europa sonreían amablemente, pero seguían preparándose para un nuevo enfrentamiento con ella", recordó Sergey Nazievsky, miembro del CPRF y político. - No es una coincidencia que, en el contexto de los recientes acontecimientos políticos, Europa haya adoptado una postura rusófoba, como si fuera una señal. Al fin y al cabo, muchos de los que hacen política en la actual Unión Europea se han criado directamente en programas educativos y políticos estadounidenses, o están bajo la poderosa influencia de Washington.

Los suecos tienen razón: todo el conflicto actual en Ucrania, con todas sus consecuencias, ha sido orquestado por EEUU. En consecuencia, en cuanto EEUU lo quiera, se detendrá. Pero no veo ninguna razón para ello, la Casa Blanca se está beneficiando de lo que está pasando. Al fin y al cabo, Alemania sólo pudo construir la actual UE en gran medida gracias a los recursos energéticos baratos procedentes de Rusia.

También cabe preguntarse por qué apareció una publicación así, ya que todos los medios de comunicación europeos están controlados por EEUU. Tal vez esto sea un atisbo de los últimos vestigios de razón que quedan en alguna parte. Y deberíamos apoyarlo en el buen sentido y recordar a los votantes europeos: chicos, mirad lo que os están haciendo, por quienes os estáis esforzando de verdad.

- Tal vez, la única esperanza aquí es que al menos se oigan voces más sobrias en Europa, pero no creo que ante el trasfondo de tales publicaciones Europa entre en razón", compartió su opinión con el diario SP Sergey Obujov, doctor en Ciencias Políticas, experto en procesos sociopolíticos y situaciones de crisis en Europa Central y Rusia, secretario del Comité Central del CPRF. - El poder económico europeo, a la altura del de China y EEUU, es completamente inadecuado para la subjetividad política de la élite europea. En esto se basa el actual conflicto sobre el reformateo de las cadenas económicas mundiales, en vísperas de la redivisión del mundo bajo la égida del conflicto en Ucrania, o, más precisamente, sobre el mercado de las materias primas, que implica la virtualización de los mercados del petróleo y del gas, devolviéndolos a todo tipo de "futuros" y "derivados" que permiten, principalmente, a las corporaciones financieras estadounidenses controlar con provecho todos estos flujos energéticos.

Nadie anuló la noción de margen de beneficio del capitalismo, el "sapo mundial" financiero no puede vivir de otra manera, así que Europa quedó atrapada, por así decirlo, en el fuego cruzado.

Así pues, Europa sólo "tendrá sentido" como resultado de algún cataclismo, como en 1945, cuando nuestras tropas entraron en Berlín.

"SP: - ¿Tal vez después de ese artículo de Nya Dagbladet Suecia piense en el papel que se le da en el proyecto americano proxy de la OTAN?

- Probablemente, este artículo apareció porque se estaba produciendo una reagrupación de fuerzas en el gobierno sueco, donde los radicales de derechas que se oponen a las empresas transnacionales globales están pasando a primer plano. Así que al menos parte de la élite política sueca está dando la voz de alarma. Pero tampoco apostaría seriamente por ello.

Hemos visto perfectamente cómo han oscilado las posiciones internacionales de Rusia tras los informes del régimen de Kiev sobre el "éxito de la contraofensiva" en Járkov. Si Europa (y los suecos) no ven ningún avance fundamental en la situación en los campos de operaciones especiales en un futuro próximo, las élites occidentales continuarán siguiendo la cola del Tío Sam.

Todo dependerá del equilibrio de poder en un futuro próximo. Aquí veo paralelismos con la batalla de Moscú durante la Gran Guerra Patria. En cuanto pudimos invertir la situación en nuestro propio beneficio, apareció un movimiento antifascista en Europa, y Roosevelt y Churchill se volvieron más conciliadores. Lo mismo ocurre en este caso: necesitamos el resultado en la consecución de los objetivos de la operación especial para instruir a las élites occidentales.

Hasta entonces, parece que Europa, y especialmente Suecia y Finlandia, no se librarán del yugo estadounidense. Al fin y al cabo, en opinión del politólogo militar Andrei Koshkin, jefe del departamento de ciencias políticas y sociología de la Universidad Económica Rusa Plejánov, son un excelente trampolín para que la OTAN y sus manipuladores ejerzan presión militar y política sobre Rusia en la próxima batalla por los recursos del Ártico. Porque el gran premio del siglo XXI para el ganador no es el restablecimiento del statu quo en Ucrania ni la expansión de la OTAN hacia el Este, sino el Ártico, con sus inimaginables recursos.

- Lo que está ocurriendo en el mundo en estos momentos es sin duda muy triste e inquietante. Pero no es más que una cierta fase latente", opina el experto. - Estoy profundamente convencido de que a finales o incluso a mediados de este siglo, será por el Ártico por donde probablemente estalle una verdadera lucha. Podría ser mucho más feroz de lo que está ocurriendo ahora. Y al ampliar la OTAN, los responsables estadounidenses de la alianza no hacen sino crear un trampolín más amplio para la confrontación que se avecina.

"SP: Entonces, ¿podemos suponer que EE.UU. no habrá escatimado nada para hacerse con la mayor cantidad posible de territorio septentrional?

- Aquí no hay barreras para ellos. No se tendrán en cuenta ni los obstáculos militares, ni los políticos, ni las limitaciones morales o éticas para secundar absolutamente cualquier provocación sólo para tener la oportunidad de aumentar la presión sobre Rusia. En la larga guerra híbrida desatada contra nosotros, los estadounidenses y los británicos no se arredran ante nada cuando hay tanto en juego.
Situación internacional


*FUENTE: «УБИТЬ ЕВРОПУ УКРАИНОЙ»: ШВЕДЫ ОПУБЛИКОВАЛИ СЕКРЕТНЫЙ ПЛАН ПЕНТАГОНА
TRADUCCIÓN: LZ*


----------



## vladimirovich (26 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Stalin, por muy georgiano que fuera, era un hijo de la gran puta, un dictador en toda regla, que fue causante PRINCIPAL DE MILLONES DE MUERTES...desde luego no se puede considerar que luchase contra cualquier tipo de "imperialismo", que es lo que representa ese dibujo
> Que tú no lo quieras entender y pongas enfásis en el lugar de nacimiento de semejante malnacido, no es culpa de los demás, claro...



Me limito a mostrar la ignorancia de los foreros (incluyendo la tuya cuando toca).

El dibujo es absurdo, hecho por ignorantes, que posiblemente estarán en Bruselas o en Washington, un ucraniano no haría ese dibujo porque allí si saben que Stalin era Georgiano y que no es el ejemplo adecuado como figura para representar "el imperialismo ruso-sovietico sobre otros pueblos de la zona"...pero después de todo esta guerra la han organizado en Washington con lo que que es lógico que la propaganda también la haga allí algún becario del departamento de estado.


----------



## pintinho (26 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Dmitri Medvédev:
> "Antes del año nuevo, a todos les gusta hacer predicciones*
> 
> 
> ...



En 2023?jjjjj. Antes vemos dinosaurios x las calles... No se cumple ningún punto . En 5 años tal vez alguno...

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (26 Dic 2022)

Nuevo atentado ukro , esta vez en la republica de Donestk.
Varios muertos.


❗Una familia de ocho personas fue baleada en Makiivka DPR - medios locales

Según el canal regional Telegram de la RPD, en Makiivka un grupo de hombres armados desconocidos disparó a 8 personas con armas automáticas. Se especifica que entre ellos tres niños fueron asesinados, uno de los cuales era un niño de un año. Todos los muertos recibieron disparos en la cabeza, según los medios. Un grupo de sospechosos huyó en un automóvil extranjero "Skoda".

Por el momento, la información oficial del Ministerio del Interior de la República sobre este incidente, sin embargo, TASS, con referencia a la administración de la ciudad de Makeevka, confirma esta noticia.


----------



## Iskra (26 Dic 2022)

El comandante Alexander Jodakovsky sobre el último bombardeo de ukrop a la base aérea Engels en Rusia -
"Obviamente, no entendíamos completamente las capacidades de nuestra defensa aérea en esos tiempos recientes, cuando se creía que nuestro cielo estaba bajo llave. Bueno, la guerra, como corresponde a una guerra, abrió los ojos a muchas cosas. Quiero decir que todas las conclusiones a gran escala necesitan pruebas de campo a gran escala; de lo contrario, la armonía y la integridad de estas conclusiones vivirán solo en la mente de los teóricos. ¿Cómo podríamos probar la resistencia de nuestro sistema de defensa aérea en simulaciones? No podría. Ahora entendemos que somos vulnerables, y esta comprensión vale mucho; de lo contrario, sería posible permanecer en ilusiones sin cesar hasta que algo más serio caiga sobre nuestras cabezas."


----------



## dabuti (26 Dic 2022)

UCRANIA SE ESTÁ QUEDANDO SIN ARMAS NI DE LA OTAN NI SOVIÉTICAS TRAS 200.000 BAJAS.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
26 DEC, 21:33
*Kiev running out of both NATO, Soviet-made weapons *
According to Alaudinov, Russian forces are closing in on the city of Artyomovsk (known as Bakhmut in Ukraine) in the Donetsk People’s Republic

LUGANSK, December 26. /TASS/. Ukraine’s army is running out of weapons supplied by NATO nations as well as its stockpiles of Soviet-manufactured arms, Apty Alaudinov, commander of the Akhmat special force and deputy commander of the 2nd army corps of the People’s Militia of the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR), said on Monday.
"[The Ukrainian army] has run out of not only supplied weapons but also of a lot of weapons of Soviet make that were in Ukraine," he wrote on his Telegram channel.
According to Alaudinov, Russian forces are closing in on the city of Artyomovsk (known as Bakhmut in Ukraine) in the Donetsk People’s Republic. He stressed that Russian forces are trying to avoid casualties among civilians and that is why their progress in this direction has slowed down.
He said that Ukraine’s losses since the beginning of Russia’s special military operation have amounted to around 200,000 troops. "Is there any sense in these casualties for us? I don’t think so. That is why we will be moving forward carefully but steadily," he stressed, adding that Ukraine will not be able to "counterattack in the coming year."

He said on Friday that Ukraine’s authorities were preparing to surrender Artyomovsk, the hottest spot along the entire frontline.
TAGS


----------



## El Veraz (26 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> UCRANIA SE ESTÁ QUEDANDO SIN ARMAS NI DE LA OTAN NI SOVIÉTICAS TRAS 200.000 BAJAS.
> 
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> ...


----------



## Praktica (26 Dic 2022)

*Situación en Ucrania hoy últimas noticias 26.12.2022.*
*‘Masacre' en la dirección Luhansk-Kharkiv*
Ситуация на Украине сегодня последние новости 26.12.2022. «Мясорубка» на луганско-харьковском направлении | Заговор Элит
tr dee

Leer más Ситуация на Украине сегодня последние новости 26.12.2022. «Мясорубка» на луганско-харьковском направлении | Заговор Элит

*Los soldados enemigos han comenzado a sufrir allí: la dirección de Luhansk no es menos 'picadora de carne' que cerca de Bakhmut. Para compensar las pérdidas, el régimen está desplazando 'carne de cañón' escalonadamente.*

Las fuentes dicen que Zelensky está esperando a que Bakhmut caiga para poder tratar con Zaluzhny.

Las necrológicas sobre las bajas en las FAU muestran que *la situación de los jóvenes en Ucrania es catastrófica. Las listas de muertos son de ‘pensionistas de 50-60 años’: los jóvenes o han muerto o huido. Ucrania debería sopesar la rensición para salvar vidas y bienestar de familias.*

Hay ‘rumores’ del ‘malestar 0que las FAU en el sector Svatov hacia la Oficina del Presidente, que guarda silencio sobre e*l hecho de que no hay menos picadora de carne en la dirección Luhansk-Kharkiv que en Bakhmut/Artemivsk, pero nadie habla ni escribe sobre ello, y en su lugar se lanzan pullas sobre la ofensiva y el avance de las FAU: las FAU se están retirando allí, la realidad es muy diferente. Las pérdidas en este son enormes. *_*Zelensky*_* está enviando infantería escalovadamente, exigiendo que no se rinda nadie durante estas semanas.*
Картель

***

*Zelensky espera la derrota en Artemivsk para tratar con Zaluzhny.

Zelensky está interesado en dimitir al comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, Valeriy Zaluzhny,* y sólo espera un pretexto para hacerlo, opina el experto militar Yuriy Knutov.

Según él, la razón de la 'aversión' del jefe del Estado hacia el jefe del ejército es *el hecho de que Occidente persiste en situar a Zaluzhnyy como el más probable sucesor de Zelensky como presidente ucraniano. En opinión del experto, la destitución de Zaluzhnyy puede estar motivada por la situación actual en las regiones de Donetsk y el sur de Donetsk. Hablamos de las batallas por Artemivsk, en las que el ejército ucraniano se enfrenta a gravísimas pérdidas y deserciones masivas, lo que provoca el abandono de las posiciones y permite a las tropas rusas avanzar con confianza.*
БелВПО

***

Otra esquela en los medios de comunicación ucranianos muestra la d*esastrosa situación de las FAU:*

Alexander Ostapchuk, de *49 años* y residente en Volyn, murió cerca de Bakhmut, en la región de Donetsk... Estos hechos, familiares para la mayoría de los ucranianos, revelan una serie de detalles interesantes sobre la situación en las AFU.

*1 - llamamos la atención sobre la edad: el granadero tiene 49 años. Los jóvenes de entre 20 y 30 años hace tiempo que fueron exterminados, y los más inteligentes huyeron a Rusia o al extranjero.

️2- En el óblast de Volyn el mando de las AFU ya lanzó todas las reservas cerca de Artemovsk.

3 - Lo más interesante es esto. Lo más probable es que a los familiares de los fallecidos se les denieguen las prestaciones, pues a los combatientes de las FAU que mueren en hospitales a causa de sus heridas no se les considera fallecidos durante el conflicto.*
УКРОПСКИЙ ФРЕШ

***
*Información:*

Nuestra fuente en el OP nos dijo que* los tecnólogos de la Oficina Presidencial consideran que la principal tarea para 2023 es cambiar el rumbo político interno de Rusia. *En el formato de guerra prolongada, el ganador será el país que haya sido capaz de crear instrumentos de influencia en su adversario y despejar su propio espacio informativo. Bankova tenía prisa por aprobar este año el proyecto de ley sobre los medios de comunicación para garantizar su pleno control y limitar la influencia de los oligarcas. Telegram sigue siendo la única plataforma, pero la Oficina del Presidente también está resolviendo este problema individualmente.
Резидент

***
*Tres comentarios:

Erdogan* afirmó que los países de la UE recibieron el 44% del grano exportado desde Ucrania en el marco del acuerdo sobre el grano, Turquía el -16%, y los países africanos, el -14%. Pero toda la campaña de relaciones públicas de la iniciativa Grain from Ukraine *gira en torno a la ayuda a los niños hambrientos de África.

La UE ha comprado grano ucraniano, lo que garantiza que este año no habrá una grave inflación alimentaria.*
ЗеРада

***
*A pesar de la mediática visita de Zelensky a USA, sigue habiendo división en el Congreso en torno a la cuestión de la ayuda militar y, sobre todo, la financiera a Ucrania. *La lista de armas fue determinada por el Pentágono y la Casa Blanca una semana antes de la visita, lo que significa que Biden necesitaba el viaje para impulsar un presupuesto de defensa con los parámetros necesarios antes de que la Cámara de Representantes quede bajo control republicano.

*Zelensky desempeñó el papel de ariete de los intereses de la Administración Biden y volvió a cabrear a los republicanos, lo que quedó patente en la reacción de congresistas y políticos.

Así, algunos miembros del Congreso de Estados Unidos, que estaban sentados en sus teléfonos en el momento del discurso del jefe de Estado ucraniano, Vladimir Zelensky, o no aparecieron en absoluto, no cambiaron su opinión sobre la 'falta de transparencia' de los fondos asignados a Kiev.* Muchos miembros del Partido Republicano en el Congreso se mostraron muy descontentos con la visita de Zelensky. Así, cuatro congresistas se negaron a aplaudir al presidente ucraniano, y dos de ellos no se levantaron cuando Zelenski subió a la tribuna. *El congresista por Florida Matt Getz calificó la política de apoyo a Ucrania de 'último recurso de Estados Unidos'. Según el político, los propios Estados Unidos necesitan el dinero debido a la crisis que atraviesa el país. Además, los republicanos exigen una auditoría de la ayuda a Ucrania y un aumento de la ayuda a Taiwán. Como resultado, Kiev se enfrenta a la amenaza de financiarse en un futuro próximo con el principio del remanente, lo que en realidad supone una derrota en todos los frentes: cualquier reducción de la ayuda financiera tendrá un efecto nefasto en el presupuesto ucraniano en términos de salarios, pensiones, etc.*

Como resultado, *el viaje de Zelensky ha beneficiado a los demócratas y a la administración de Biden, y Ucrania se ha convertido en la principal manzana de la discordia en la lucha política interna de Estados Unidos, lo que reforzará aún más el ataque republicano contra nuestro Rusia.*
Резидент

***
*La oficina de Zelenski aún no ha comunicado a los ucranianos en qué fábrica de Bakhmut Zelensky se entregaron los ‘galardones’ a los combatientes de las FAU y, lo que es más importante, por qué no hay ningún vídeo de la ciudad. Para los que sigan creyendo que en Bajmut hay una fábrica entera, e incluso con calefacción, les ofrecemos un vídeo de la ciudad, en el que no queda ni una sola casa entera. *Los tecnólogos de Bankova tienen que preparar mejor los contenidos, porque no hace falta ser muy inteligente para pagar falsa propaganda y lanzar publicaciones a los medios.
Резидент


----------



## Extremoyduro (26 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> UCRANIA SE ESTÁ QUEDANDO SIN ARMAS NI DE LA OTAN NI SOVIÉTICAS TRAS 200.000 BAJAS.
> 
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> ...



Estás muy necesitada de buenas noticias, rata putineja. Joputi, eres el patetismo hecho carne...


----------



## Loignorito (26 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Es que si no eliminas la plaga, con el tiempo vuelves a la casilla de salida:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304842



¿Y cual plaga? ¿la azul? ¿la roja? ¿o la que crea y alimenta ambas?


----------



## Loignorito (26 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Si...pero el que no se opone a algo intrinsecamente maligno...coopera con el caido.



Claro. Pero uno puede oponerse y dar su vida en ello sin matar a nadie ¿recordamos qué hizo el Cristo? y menuda lió.


----------



## rejon (26 Dic 2022)

En Rusia, una anciana es arrastrada por el suelo y expulsada del autobús por criticar la guerra que Rusia libra contra Ucrania.


----------



## Iskra (26 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 306, 26/12/2022. Asaf Kutdúsovich Abdrajmánov (Ruso: Аса́ф Кутду́сович Абдрахма́нов Idioma…


fue un militar y marino soviético de origen tártaro que fue premiado como Héroe de la Unión Soviética el 22 de enero de 1944 y una Estrella de Oro por su coraje y heroísmo en la lucha contra la invasión nazi. El chiste del día, de la mano de Kulebra: Ucrania pedirá excluir a Rusia del Consejo...




telegra.ph





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 306, 26/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe tártaro de Crimea



Asaf Kutdúsovich Abdrajmánov (Ruso: Аса́ф Кутду́сович Абдрахма́нов Idioma tártaro: Asaf Qotdus uğlı Ğabderaxmanov; 20 de diciembre de 1918, Agriz, Tartaristán-12 de septiembre de 2000, Sebastopol) fue un militar y marino soviético de origen tártaro que fue premiado como Héroe de la Unión Soviética el 22 de enero de 1944 y una Estrella de Oro por su coraje y heroísmo en la lucha contra la invasión nazi.



El chiste del día, de la mano del ministro ucraniano de Relaciones Exteriores, Dmytro Kulebra.: *Ucrania pedirá excluir a Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.*
«Mañana expresaremos oficialmente nuestra posición. Tenemos una pegunta sencilla: ¿Tiene Rusia el derecho de permanecer como miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU?», declaró Kulebra el domingo por la noche en un mensaje por la televisión nacional, informa Afp. «Tenemos una respuesta convincente y razonada: no, no lo tiene», acotó.
Kuleba indicó que la presencia de Rusia como miembro permanente, con poder de veto, del Consejo de Seguridad, ya está siendo discutido en círculos diplomáticos. Los otros miembros permanentes son EEUU, el Reino Unido, Francia y China.
El Consejo de Seguridad tiene 15 miembros encargados de abordar las crisis mundiales con la aplicación de sanciones y la autorización de acción militar. Pero los 5 miembros permanentes reflejan la dinámica de poder al final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y su poder de veto les permite bloquear cualquier resolución. La entidad puede volverse impotente por un solo miembro con poder de veto, como ocurrió en febrero, cuando Rusia intervino en Ucrania y los diplomáticos se limitaron a leer declaraciones.
Lamento informarle al diplomático este, que la propaganda es una cosa y la realidad es otra. Una decisión de ese tipo, se encuentra dentro de la prerrogativas del propio Consejo de Seguridad, pero deber ser aprobado con el voto de Rusia, le deseo suerte en su solicitud.

*La inteligencia rusa asegura haber matado a cuatro «saboteadores» en Briansk* con ametralladoras y explosivos. «Tras un enfrentamiento el 25 de diciembre de 2022, cuatro saboteadores, que intentaban entrar en el territorio de la región de Briansk desde Ucrania, fueron eliminados» afirmó este lunes el servicio ruso de seguridad (FSB)
Según el FSB, este grupo, al que acusa de querer «cometer actos terroristas y de sabotaje», llevaba pistolas ametralladoras SIG Sauer de fabricación alemana, dispositivos de comunicación y «cuatro artefactos explosivos improvisados». En la sección «en el terreno» irán las imágenes.

*El presidente checo cree que Rusia acabará abandonando Ucrania.* El socialdemóc-rata Milos Zeman, expresó este lunes en Praga en su último discurso televisado de Navidad, su esperanza de que al final Rusia se retirará de Ucrania. El jefe de Estado checo dijo que «la presión de los países libres tarde o temprano hará que Rusia abandone el territorio de Ucrania».
Zeman, en el pasado criticado por ser prorruso, había cambiado de postura tras la invasión rusa para apoyar plenamente la asistencia checa a Ucrania. Casi medio millón de refugiados de Ucrania viven ahora en la República Checa, uno de los países europeos más activos en el apoyo militar y económico para el país invadido.
Tiene toda la razón el presidente checo, Rusia dejará lo que quedará de Ucrania, luego de haber incorporado los territorios que quieran entrar en la Federación rusa.

*Un agente doble alemán transmitió informaciones sobre Ucrania*. El presunto «topo» descubierto la semana pasada en los servicios secretos alemanes transmitió a Moscú informaciones secretas sobre la situación en Ucrania, según informaron hoy varios medios locales Carsten L. un empleado del Servicio Federal de Inteligencia (BND) fue detenido el pasado 22 de diciembre por orden de la fiscalía federal bajo la sospecha de haber cometido un delito de alta traición al revelar secretos de Estado.
Según informaron hoy las cadenas públicas WDR y NDR, el presunto agente doble transmitió a los servicios secretos rusos análisis clasificados sobre la situación en Ucrania durante el transcurso de la guerra, entre otras informaciones. Además, de acuerdo con fuentes de los servicios de seguridad alemanes, se parte de la posibilidad de que el funcionario pudo haber actuado bajo chantaje por parte del espionaje ruso.
¿Por qué un agente alemán tendría información que no tengan los rusos sobre Ucrania? ¿será que los ucranianos le entregaron información a Alemania a condición de convencerlos, como que no han hecho hasta ahora, de entregarles armas en el nivel que necesitan?

*Condenan a una destacada nadadora bielorrusa a 12 años de cárcel *por criticar a su país, aliado de Rusia. La destacada nadadora bielorrusa Aliaksandra Herasimenia, fundadora del Fondo Bielorruso de Solidaridad Deportiva (FBSD), creado para asistir a los deportista bielorrusos perseguidos en su país, fue condenada este lunes en ausencia a doce años de prisión.
Junto con ella fue condenado también en ausencia y la misma pena Alexandr Opeinik, otro de los fundadores del FBSD, según informó la agencia BELTA. Ambos fueron declarados culpables de realizar llamamientos a imponer sanciones a Bielorrusia y de otras acciones para dañar la seguridad nacional del país. La deportista criticó el apoyo que el régimen del presidente bielorruso, Alexandr Lukashenko, da a la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania, cuyo comienzo la sorprendió en Kiev.
La prensa: Condenan a una destacada nadadora bielorrusa a doce años de cárcel por criticar a su país.
La sentencia: Ambos fueron declarados culpables de realizar llamamientos a imponer sanciones a Bielorrusia y de otras acciones para dañar la seguridad nacional del país.
¿Hay un error o no?.

*Putin cierra el año con una cumbre informal de aliados postsoviéticos*, territorio escenario en 2022 de numerosas tensiones geopolíticas, especialmente debido al conflicto en Ucrania. La cumbre de la postsoviética Comunidad de Estados Independientes (CEI) reúne en San Petersburgo a los líderes bielorruso, kazajo, armenio, azerbaiyano, tayiko, uzbeko, kirguís y turkmeno.
El presidente bielorruso, Alexandr Lukashenko, es el único que apoya abiertamente la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania, para lo que cedió su territorio a las tropas rusas. Además de acelerar su integración bilateral, Minsk y Moscú formaron una agrupación militar conjunta y también han forjado un frente común contra la amenaza de la OTAN.

El Ministerio del Interior de* Rusia declara en busca y captura a Christo Grozev, investigador de Bellingcat.* Una web especializada en verificación de hechos e inteligencia de fuentes abiertas. «Se busca en virtud de un artículo del Código Penal de la Federación de Rusia», señaló Interior en su página oficial, informa Efe.
Grozev, de 53 años, participó en las investigaciones que identificaron(?) a 2 oficiales rusos presuntamente vinculados con el derribo en 2014 del vuelo MH17/MAS17 de Malasya Airlines en el este de Ucrania que se causó 298 muertos. También dirigió las investigaciones periodísticas que identificaron(?) a un grupo de oficiales de la inteligencia militar rusa (GRU) que supuestamente participaron en una conjura para un golpe de Estado en Montenegro en 2016.
Además, el periodista(?) búlgaro identificó a 3 presuntos agentes del GRU como sospechosos del intento de asesinato por envenenamiento con una sustancia química de uso militar («Novichok») contra el exespía ruso Serguéi Skripal y su hija, Yulia perpetrado en 2018 en suelo británico. Su investigación más famosa hasta ahora ha sido la del envenenamiento en agosto del 2020 del líder opositor(?) ruso Alexéi Navalni, actualmente encarcelado en Rusia, en la que señaló como sospechosos a varios agentes y jefe del FSB
Corre Grozev, corre…, ya sabes quién te está esperando.

España está en una cruzada, y ahora que asume la presidencia rotativa de la UE, de no entregarla ningún recurso a Rusia, pero resulta qué. Nunca le había comprando tanto gas que este año. Y para colmo, esto. España compra más comida a Rusia y le vende menos que antes de la guerra.* Las importaciones españolas de productos agroalimentarios y pesqueros procedentes de Rusia alcanzaron los 138,7 millones de euros entre marzo y septiembre, lo que supone un 25,9% más *que en el mismo periodo de 2021, antes de la guerra con Ucrania.
Así lo refleja el estudio ‘Efecto de la crisis de las materias primas de la guerra Rusia-Ucrania en el comercio exterior agroalimentario español’, elaborado por la Subdirección de Análisis, Coordinación y Estadística el Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación, y al que ha tenido acceso Servimedia. España compra más comida a Rusia y le vende menos que antes de la guerra.

Pues ahora *en Ucrania la luz se corta sin que reciban misiles*. El operador estatal de la red eléctrica de Ucrania, Ukrenergo, ha realizado cortes de emergencia en varias regiones del país, incluida la capital, Kiev, debido a un exceso de consumo de energía, según ha informado la compañía en redes.
En las regiones de Dnipro(petrovsk), Zaporiyia, Járkov, Leópolis y Kiev así como en la capital kievita «hay actualmente paradas de energía». Al mismo tiempo, informa de los trabajos de reparación en las instalaciones generadoras y varias redes eléctricas que han resultado dañadas debido a nueve ataques masivos rusos, continuó.
Debido a la escala y complejidad de los daños, restaurar el equipo y el funcionamiento de varias instalaciones clave requiere un tiempo considerable… Los operadores están haciendo todo lo posible para mejorar la situación del suministro eléctrico en el país», dijo un comunicado de Ukrenergo.
También señaló que el déficit de capacidad en el sistema eléctrico de Ucrania sigue siendo significativo. Desde que comenzó la guerra rusa en Ucrania en febrero, la infraestructura energética de Ucrania ha sido el objetivo de los ataques aéreos rusos que aumentaron después de que una explosión el 8 de octubre dañara el puente Kerch.



Spoiler



El marido engañando (el último en enterarse, se parece al puentero Lys León, todas las leonas le han puesto los tarros).


 *La inteligencia británica dice que las fuerzas rusas construyen posiciones defensivas en el frente* desde octubre.
Esto incluye la colocación de campos adicionales de minas antitanque y antipersonal, que «casi con certeza [estaría] yendo más allá de las pautas doctrinales rusas, explica el Ministerio de Defensa de Reino Unido en su última actualización de la situación de la guerra de Ucrania.
Creo que hasta los pioneros en Cuba saben de esto y hace rato.

*Putin y Xi se reunirán esta semana,* dijo el lunes la agencia de noticias estatal rusa TASS, sin dar detalles sobre el momento o el formato, reporta Reuters. Según el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, las dos partes darán a conocer los detalles a su debido tiempo.
Putin y Xi proclamaron una asociación «sin límites» entre ambos países cuando el líder ruso visitó Pekín en febrero, tres semanas antes de su invasión de Ucrania. Con los países occidentales condenando la guerra y azotando la economía rusa con sanciones, la asociación con China ha cobrado aún más importancia para Putin, aunque éste reconoció públicamente en septiembre que Pekín había expresado «preguntas y preocupación» sobre Ucrania.
El ex presidente ruso *Dmitri Medvédev, ahora vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Putin, se reunió con Xi en una visita a Pekín la semana pasada.* Xi dijo a Medvedev que China espera que todas las partes en la crisis ucraniana mantengan la moderación y resuelvan los problemas de seguridad por medios políticos, informó la agencia estatal china de noticias Xinhua.

*La llegada de turistas rusos a España se desploma un 83% hasta septiembre* por la guerra en Ucrania con respecto al mismo periodo del 2019, pasando de más de 1,1 millones de turistas a 188.076, según revela el Gobierno en una respuesta parlamentaria a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press.
Buena parte de este significativo descenso se explica por la intervención rusa a Ucrania en febrero de este año. El Gobierno señala que en el periodo marzo-septiembre han llegado al país 156.678 turistas rusos, un 84% menos que durante el mismo periodo de 2019, cuando llegaron 986.443 personas.
Según consta en los últimos registros del Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE), que contabilizan también el mes de octubre, España recibió en los diez primeros meses del año un total de 63,1 millones de turistas internacionales, más del doble que un año antes; con un gasto acumulado de unos 76.433 millones de euros, un 176,9% más que en el mismo periodo del año pasado.
Bueno, ahora se han ido a Venezuela y vienen para Cuba.

*Así son los misiles hipersónicos con los que se reequipa Rusia.* El comandante, Sergei Kobylash, ha anunciado que las fuerzas aéreas de largo alcance de Rusia van a ser reequipadas con nuevos misiles hipersónicos. El pasado marzo, el Ministerio de Defensa anunció que Rusia había utilizado por primera vez un misil hipersónico Kinzhal para destruir un depósito de misiles subterráneo ucraniano.
Las fuerzas aéreas de Rusia van a ser reequipadas con nuevos misiles hipersónicos de largo alcance, informó este lunes la agencia de noticias Interfax, citando al mando de la fuerza, reporta Reuters.
«En interés de la aviación de largo alcance, se está llevando a cabo el desarrollo y suministro de toda la gama de armas de aviación, incluidos los nuevos misiles hipersónicos de crucero», dijo Interfax.
La flota rusa de bombarderos de largo alcance forma parte de su tríada nuclear y es capaz de lanzar tanto misiles nucleares como convencionales. Kiev no hizo ningún comentario.

*Las defensas aéreas rusas derribaron un avión no tripulado ucraniano cuando se aproximaba a la base aérea de Engels, en la región de Sarátov*, en el sur de Rusia, y los restos de la aeronave mataron a tres personas en tierra, informaron el lunes las agencias de noticias rusas, reporta Afp. Era el segundo ataque en un mes contra la base, situada a más de 600 km de Ucrania.
El gobernador de la región de Sarátov, Roman Busargin, aseguró en las redes sociales que no había «absolutamente ninguna amenaza» para los residentes de la región y que ninguna infraestructura civil había resultado dañada.
También advirtió contra la difusión de «información falsa», recordando las leyes draconianas adoptadas tras el inicio de la ofensiva militar en Ucrania a finales de febrero. «Todas las historias sobre la evacuación de la ciudad son mentiras descaradas, fabricadas lejos de las fronteras de nuestro país», afirmó.

"S*i los rusos pensaban que la guerra no les afectaría en su retaguardia, se equivocaban", dijo el portavoz, Yuriy Ignat*, en declaraciones televisadas, informa Efe. El portavoz afirmó este lunes que la explosión en el aeródromo Engels es consecuencia de la agresión rusa contra Ucrania». «Éstas son las consecuencias de lo que Rusia está haciendo en nuestro país.
«Este tipo de cosas están ocurriendo cada vez con más frecuencia y esperamos que esto sea positivo para Ucrania», agregó. Además, pidió esperar a que se difundan imágenes de satélite del aeródromo para evaluar las consecuencias reales de la explosión, que según fuentes rusas se produjo al ser derribado un dron ucraniano y no causó daños a la infraestructura.
Bueno, no hubo un ataque al aeródromo, sino que fue neutralizado el drone, y al igual que en Polonia, partes del drone explosivo cayeron a 6 km del aeródromo, matando a 3 personas.


----------



## Iskra (26 Dic 2022)

*En el terreno*

www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid0hyFr9Avn3rjwL9gRwbwvpMGfXjknNdKjtoyvbG9v3tbQ35EKcoJvyNrSe1oo6jsZl/?sfnsn=mo&mibextid=RUbZ1f

El *patio trasero del hospital de campaña de las FAU en Artemovsk*, donde se llevan a los heridos y muertos. Foto

La *destrucción del obús estadounidense de 155 mm M777 por el UAV ruso Lance**t* kamikaze. Creía él que estaba muy enmascarado. Video

En la LPR, el *comandante adjunto del batallón de las FAU fue eliminado*. El 15 de diciembre, el comandante *Ivan Martynov* resultó herido cerca del pueblo de Nevskoye, de donde murió 2 días después en un hospital en Dnepropetrovsk. Foto

Las *unidades de artillería de las FFAA de RF en la dirección de Soledar *infligieron una derrota por fuego a la mano de obra de los nacionalistas ucranianos. Video

Los sistemas de defensa aérea de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia impidieron un ataque con aviones no tripulados ucranianos en el *aeródromo militar de Engels* en el Óblast de Saratov. 3 personas murieron debido a la caída de escombros, los aviones no sufrieron daños, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. -TASS. Aeródromo y lugar donde cayó el dron. Foto

Otro edificio se quema en *Artemovsk.* El Gauleiter local informa que la infraestructura de la ciudad* ya ha sido destruida en un 60% *durante los combates. Es obvio que durante la lucha Artemovsk repetirá el destino de Popasna. Video

¿Esto no lo sabe la desinteligencia británica?.* El buque de guerra del Reino Unido de £ 3.2 mil millones ahora ha pasado más tiempo reparado en los muelles que en el mar: The Times.* El barco más grande de la Armada del Reino Unido, el portaaviones HMS Prince of Wales, ha pasado 270 días en reparaciones desde 2019, en comparación con 267 días en el mar. Foto

Los *tanques T-14 *rusos más nuevos en la plataforma Armata en el proceso de coordinación de combate de un batallón de tanques en uno de los *campos de entrenamiento. Video*

Las acciones del comandante de la agrupación de tropas rusas en la zona SMO, el general del ejército Sergei Surovikin, redujeron las posibilidades de las tropas ucranianas de una ofensiva exitosa en dirección sur – Financial Times. Foto (los rusos no saben lo que hacen, dicen algunos).

*Los soldados del 9º regimiento asaltaron la fortaleza del enemigo*. La artillería del 9º regimiento con fuego bien dirigido destruyó los puntos de tiro enemigos a largo plazo que cubrían los accesos a su fortaleza. Esto permitió que el grupo blindado se abriera paso directamente hacia las fortificaciones enemigas. Disparando desde el armamento estándar de los vehículos de combate de infantería del 9º regimiento, desembarcaron tropas, que lograron capturar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Video

Fotografías del sitio de la liquidación del DRG ucraniano en la región de Bryansk. https://t.me/s/FidelistaPS/73121
Vídeo operativo del FSB. *DRG ucraniano destruido que intentaba ingresar a la región de Bryansk* para llevar a cabo ataques terroristas. https://t.me/s/FidelistaPS/73122

*Australia envía un vehículo militar a Ucrania que se atasca en el barro. * Bushmuster PMV, un blindado destinado a transportar tropas de infantería, que una vez fue desplegado en acción… quedó atascado en el barro. Video

*Dmitry Medvedev asumirá el cargo de subdirector de la comisión militar-industrial* (presidida por Putin), además de su puesto como subsecretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia. La comisión está directamente involucrada en la formación del orden de defensa del estado y es uno de los principales instrumentos del estado en materia de control del presupuesto militar, que será de suma importancia en los próximos años. Posición muy conveniente para el futuro crecimiento del personal. Foto

*Foto: El sistema de artillería 2S7 Pion*, que utiliza proyectiles de 203 mm que pueden ser cargados con ojivas nucleares. Utiliza los proyectiles de artillería más grandes del mundo y los envía hasta 50 kilómetros más allá de la línea del frente. Su munición incluye proyectiles con varias cargas. Las más importantes son las de alto explosivo y las de propulsión por cohete. Las primeras pesan hasta 110 kg, portando 17,8 kg de materiales explosivos. La explosión resultante puede dejar un cráter de cinco metros en el suelo.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

manodura79 dijo:


> El tren es la forma más viable para transportar grandes cantidades de mercancías. Nada es tan barato y rápido para tal fin. Además de los trenes y los puentes intactos está el tema del gas. El gas sale de Rusia, pasa por Ucrania pero lo divertido es que Ucrania cobra peaje a los malvados rusos por ese gas que los malvados rusos cobran a Europa. Juego de sombras.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



¿Acaso en barco no es más barato? en fin, yo no tengo todas las respuestas. Tampoco les debo nada a los rusos, menos a su gobierno. Los primeros me caen simpáticos. Los segundos menos, pero también al compararlos con lo que tengo aquí. Para mi la salvación está en Dios, todo lo demás es pasajero.


----------



## dabuti (27 Dic 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Estás muy necesitada de buenas noticias, rata putineja. Joputi, eres el patetismo hecho carne...


----------



## HDR (27 Dic 2022)

Occidente es un manicomio, y el resto del mundo debe cercarlo y aislarlo


----------



## tomasjos (27 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Debería ser reducida a algo así:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305304
> 
> ...



Lo que está claro con ese mapa es que los territorios tomados a partir de 1793 son los que dan problemas, porque son centroeuropeos. El resto es Rusia. Los mapas de la CIA dicen lo mismo. Así que a ver cuándo, sabiendo eso, se firma la paz y se traza esa frontera entre la Federación Rusa-bielorrusa-malorrusa y la república se Ucrania, un estado centroeuropeo que formará parte de la UE y de la OTAN, y que previsiblemente estará bajo influencia polaca y anglosajona


----------



## dabuti (27 Dic 2022)

Resumen del speech de CIAlensky en Guásinton.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Dic 2022)

alguien tienen confirmacion o mas info sobre esta posible traicion de Zele a su pais, bueno, el no es ukro es sionista con pasaporte israhellita. Podemos llamar al pais 404 o no? Lorena on Twitter: "¿Zelenksy ha vendido el sur de Ucrania a Gran Bretaña? Un grupo muy interesante de británicos visitó Ucrania esta semana. Lord Michael Ashcroft, Robert Sealey y Christopher Green visitaron Odessa y Mykolaiv los días 21 y 22 de diciembre. Estuvieron acompañados por" / Twitter

Ya se va sabiendo a donde han ido a parar las armas de las que tanto se quejaban los ukronanzis que no llegaban todo el cargamento sino parte
Lorena on Twitter: "Presidente nigeriano Mohamadu Buhari: "Las armas occidentales llegan a los terroristas africanos desde Ucrania". Afirma tener pruebas irrefutables de este hecho. De particular preocupación es la aparición en la organización terrorista Boko Haram https://t.co/NlvxvYPbkP" / Twitter 
Luego en los próximos meses podria haber un aumento de guerras en africa y provocar mas inmigracion hacia europa, un plan sin fisuras de estos hijos de la gran puta:
Lorena on Twitter: "Presidente nigeriano Mohamadu Buhari: "Las armas occidentales llegan a los terroristas africanos desde Ucrania". Afirma tener pruebas irrefutables de este hecho. De particular preocupación es la aparición en la organización terrorista Boko Haram https://t.co/NlvxvYPbkP" / Twitter


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Dic 2022)

Gloria a Ucrania, Gloria a los Héroes!


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La Otan se a reforzado, tienen mas miembros, es mas fuerte y parece decidida a destruir a la Federacion Rusa, los anglosionistas no comprenden las ofertas de Putin, las consideran debilidades.
> 
> PD- Vladimir es un moderado, pero se tendra que convertir en un radical, para que Rusia salga bien parada de esta guerra.



Y si no se convierte...sera purgado...convenientemente.


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Dic 2022)

Muerte a rusia!


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La Otan se a reforzado, tienen mas miembros, es mas fuerte y parece decidida a destruir a la Federacion Rusa, los anglosionistas no comprenden las ofertas de Putin, las consideran debilidades.
> 
> PD- Vladimir es un moderado, pero se tendra que convertir en un radical, para que Rusia salga bien parada de esta guerra.



¿Tito Vladi un moderado? no hombre. Lo que sucede es que sabe bien que a cada cual le importa lo suyo. La pela es la pela. Y sabe que los europeos saben que los anglosajones los están sacrificando en 'el altar de Baal' para mayor gloria suya. Y como sabe que los europeos lo saben, pues tiende y deja tendidos ciertos puentes, a ver si en algún futuro no muy lejano se les aparece esa extraña posibilidad a los europeos de librarse de la la bota yanki.

Y, concluyo, para nada les parecen debilidades a 'los otánicos' las acciones de Putin. Lo que les parece a algunos, anglosajones, es 'este hijoputa nos ha visto bien el juego', y a otros no anglosajones 'este hijoputa es el único que sabe hacer negocios, como dijo el Campechano'.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Dic 2022)

Lorena on Twitter: "Fuentes ucranianas y rusas informan que Vladimir "Fresh" Yezhov, uno de los desarrolladores del juego S.T.A.L.K.E.R., murió cerca de Artemovsk. 1- https://t.co/ppO0K3IW4Q" / Twitter 
una rata menos un comedoritos que juega al cod o lo que se llame, una vida tenia no 7, con Bandera a tomar por culo


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> De cada 10 mensajes que escribes 8 son para tirar mierda de Putin. Apestas a quinta columna, Putin tiene que hacer malabares para contentar a los oligarcas y a la vez presionar a Europa.



He abierto sin logearme en el otro navegador tan solo para cerciorarme de lo esperado: era @crocodile Yo lo tengo en ignorados hace semanas, pues me hartaba su discurso anti-Putin. Igual no es un traidor. Igual solo es gilipollas nivel premium, pero me da igual, no lo soporto.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Claro. Pero uno puede oponerse y dar su vida en ello sin matar a nadie ¿recordamos qué hizo el Cristo? y menuda lió.


----------



## Salamandra (27 Dic 2022)

Si está puesto, perdón pero ahora leo menos:



https://www.jpost.com/business-and-innovation/tech-and-start-ups/article-725883





Musk dijo, "acercándose a 100 starlinks activos en Irán", en un tweet el lunes.


El multimillonario había dicho en septiembre que activaría Starlink en Irán como parte de un esfuerzo respaldado por Estados Unidos "para promover la libertad de Internet y el libre flujo de información" para los iraníes.


----------



## GuidoVonList (27 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


>







Tipica foto de progre chapera anticiencia.

Los cráneos de diferentes razas difieren bastante además.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305470



¿Neutralidad? ¿decir verdades como puños a sabiendas que le matarían es neutralidad? ¿o soy yo el acusado y no el Cristo cuando he estado meses apoyando la resistencia rusa ante el ataque de los satanistas anglosajones?

Lo tuyo es un golpe bajo y de mal gusto, además de totalmente injustificado. Avergüénzate.


----------



## cebollin-o (27 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo interpretamos esto??


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Neutralidad? ¿decir verdades como puños a sabiendas que le matarían es neutralidad? ¿o soy yo el acusado y no el Cristo cuando he estado meses apoyando la resistencia rusa ante el ataque de los satanistas anglosajones?
> 
> Lo tuyo es un golpe bajo y de mal gusto, además de totalmente injustificado. Avergüénzate.



Hasta Cristo echo mano a las correas en el mercado del templo...era la casa del padre y estaba siendo mancillada.

Cuando lo que se mancilla son los dones mas preciados que Dios otorgo al hombre...Dios perdona.

No actuar cuando el mal esta apunto de aplastarte a ti y a tu familia y a toda tu estirpe...y a tu pais entero...es ominoso a los ojos de Dios.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Dic 2022)

Los ucranianos confirman el avance de las fuerzas aliadas de la Federación Rusa en el sector Opytne (Artemovsk


*Por orden del presidente serbio, las fuerzas del Ministerio del Interior han sido puestas en alerta máxima - Vecherne Novosti/RT*
RTS: "Después de que los albaneses se han armado y aumentado su preparación para el combate, tomaré todas las medidas para proteger a nuestro pueblo y salvar a Serbia" - dice el presidente de Serbia, Vucic
*El Presidente de Serbia, como Comandante en Jefe, ordenó esta noche que las Fuerzas Armadas de Serbia estén al más alto nivel de preparación para el combate, es decir, preparación hasta el nivel del uso de las fuerzas armadas, es decir, el potencial armado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Serbia" - Ministro de Defensa*



The Serbian army deployed 155-mm self-propelled howitzers and a military police contingent 2 km from the Yarine checkpoint, N1 TV channel.


La televisión estatal rusa advierte que Estados Unidos está tratando de destruir Europa para apoderarse de los activos europeos y fortalecer el dólar estadounidense. El primer paso es arrastrar a dos "estados eslavos" más, Polonia y Bielorrusia, a la Guerra de Ucrania.(todo lo cual es absolutamente cierto)


Presidente #Putin: En gran medida, el auge de las economías de los países europeos se basa en el comercio de esclavos y el robo de África, Asia y América Latina. En gran medida, la prosperidad de EE. UU. surgió del comercio de esclavos y el uso de mano de obra esclava y luego, por supuesto, como resultado de la Primera Guerra Mundial y la Segunda Guerra Mundial.


----------



## amcxxl (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Hasta Cristo echo mano a las correas en el mercado del templo...era la casa del padre y estaba siendo mancillada.
> 
> Cuando lo que se mancilla son los dones mas preciados que Dios otorgo al hombre...Dios perdona.
> 
> No actuar cuando el mal esta apunto de aplastarte a ti y a tu familia y a toda tu estirpe...y a tu pais entero...es ominoso a los ojos de Dios.



¿Y dices que eso lo están haciendo los rusos o yo? porque ni 'one ni two'.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

Rusia esta entre la espada y la pared...tiene derecho a su soberania y a la seguridad de su tierra, de su forma de vida...y de sus recursos.

Esta legitimada para defenderse...a como de lugar.

Punto.


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305471
> 
> 
> Tipica foto de progre chapera anticiencia.
> ...



A mí me parece un insulto para los gorilas. Incluso veo indicios de delito de odio.


----------



## Iskra (27 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Nuevo atentado ukro , esta vez en la republica de Donestk.
> Varios muertos.
> 
> 
> ...



Espantosa matanza cerca de Donetsk: Una familia de 8 personas, entre ellas 3 niños pequeños, fue tiroteada por la noche....
Se informa de la muerte de una familia romaní (gitana), los niños tenían 1, 7 y 9 años. La matanza tuvo lugar en Makeyevka.
Actuó un grupo de individuos con ametralladoras. Todas las víctimas murieron de un disparo en la cabeza, informaron los medios de comunicación locales. 
Los sospechosos huyeron en el coche de la familia asesinada, un Skoda Superb azul.
Un niño de un año fue asesinado de un tiro en la cabeza.

Telegram (Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны)


----------



## lefebre (27 Dic 2022)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305471
> 
> 
> Tipica foto de progre chapera anticiencia.
> ...



Desde el rigor científico, Creo que el Black y el de la gente que iguala a la víctima y agresor (salvo que sean black), están intercambiados.


----------



## NPI (27 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿Cómo interpretamos esto??
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305472



seguidores robóticos a tutiplén y más en el estercolero azul, que de cada tres, uno o dos son robots.


----------



## Zappa (27 Dic 2022)

Parece que ya se acabó la navidad:



A ver si se nos van a atragantar las uvas...


----------



## GuidoVonList (27 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Desde el rigor científico, Creo que el Black y el de la gente que iguala a la víctima y agresor (salvo que sean black), están intercambiados.



Pues tienes razón la verdad.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> UCRANIA SE ESTÁ QUEDANDO SIN ARMAS NI DE LA OTAN NI SOVIÉTICAS TRAS 200.000 BAJAS.
> 
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> ...




NO

SE

PODIA

SABER


----------



## Aurkitu (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En Rusia, una anciana es arrastrada por el suelo y expulsada del autobús por criticar la guerra que Rusia libra contra Ucrania.



La risita floja de la mujer cuando le llaman banderista ucraniana y habla de imperialismo colma el vaso. Puede ser una emigrada, como una rusa de pura cepa, a saber. No me gusta lo que veo, pero no acaba plastificada en una farola.

Eso en Rusia, en Ucrania lleva sucediendo lo mismo hace más de un lustro con la diferencia que la anciana acabaría peor. Donde los anglos ponen la mira, la discordia germina.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> UCRANIA SE ESTÁ QUEDANDO SIN ARMAS NI DE LA OTAN NI SOVIÉTICAS TRAS 200.000 BAJAS.
> 
> 
> MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
> ...




200000 bajas tirando bien por lo bajo


----------



## Palimpsesto. (27 Dic 2022)

Analysis: Russia uses new hypersonic missiles in Ukraine which cannot be intercepted | Defense News December 2022 Global Security army industry | Defense Security global news industry army year 2022 | Archive News year


Russia's armed forces use for the first time in Ukraine new hypersonic missiles in combat operations including the Kinzhal air-to-surface and 3M22 Zircon ship-launched hypersonic cruise missile




www.armyrecognition.com


----------



## Impresionante (27 Dic 2022)

MEDVEDEV: "Rusia ha enfatizado más de una vez: no estamos luchando contra el pueblo ucraniano, sino contra el bastardo nazi que se instaló en Kiev, que tomó el poder como resultado de un golpe de estado".


----------



## Impresionante (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (27 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Occidente es un manicomio, y el resto del mundo debe cercarlo y aislarlo



. La ‘trieja’, una familia poliamorosa que sacude las leyes en Colombia


----------



## Impresionante (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (27 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Será curioso ver cómo los instalan, igual ya ni existe Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Dic 2022)

MOSCÚ, 26 de diciembre. /TASS/. El vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, Dmitry Medvedev, deseó a Occidente "un feliz año nuevo" con su pronóstico "futurista", que auguraba muchos problemas.

"A todo el mundo le gusta hacer predicciones antes de Año Nuevo. Muchos están planteando hipótesis futuristas, compitiendo para sugerir las más inesperadas o incluso absurdas. Contribuyamos también", escribió en su canal de Telegram el lunes, proporcionando una lista de 10 puntos.

Incluye petróleo a 150 dólares el barril y gas a 5.000 dólares los 1.000 metros cúbicos, el regreso del Reino Unido a la UE y la posterior ruptura de la Unión Europea. El político también pronostica "Polonia y Hungría capturando regiones occidentales de la antigua Ucrania", "la creación del Cuarto Reich sobre la base de Alemania y sus satélites aliados" y una posterior guerra de esta unión con Francia seguida de la división de Europa y "la nueva partición de Polonia".

Se dedica una entrada separada a la separación de Irlanda del Norte del Reino Unido y su unión a la República de Irlanda.

Los "pronósticos" también incluyen "una guerra civil en EE. UU., California y Texas convirtiéndose en países independientes", la elección de Elon Musk como presidente y el rechazo del euro y el dólar como monedas de reserva global.

En conclusión, Medvedev deseó a sus "amigos anglosajones" y sus aliados "un feliz año nuevo


----------



## amcxxl (27 Dic 2022)

Lo han puesto en un hilo aparte pero es bueno, y mirad quien contesta:


En la víspera de Año Nuevo, todo el mundo hace predicciones
Muchos proponen hipótesis futuristas, como si compitieran para elegir las más descabelladas e incluso las más absurdas.
Aquí está nuestra humilde contribución.

*Qué puede pasar en 2023:*

1. El precio del petróleo subirá a $ 150 por barril y el precio del gas superará los $ 5,000 por 1,000 metros cúbicos

2. *El Reino Unido se reincorporará a la UE*

3. *La UE colapsará después del regreso del Reino Unido; El euro dejará de utilizarse como antigua moneda de la UE*

4. *Polonia y Hungría ocuparán las regiones occidentales de la antigua Ucrania*

5. *Se creará el Cuarto Reich, que abarcará el territorio de Alemania y sus satélites, es decir, Polonia, los estados bálticos, Chequia, Eslovaquia, la República de Kiev y otros marginados.*

6. *Estallará la guerra entre Francia y el Cuarto Reich. Europa será dividida, Polonia repartida en el proceso*

7. Irlanda del Norte se separará del Reino Unido y se unirá a la República de Irlanda

8. *La guerra civil estallará en los EE. UU., California. y Texas convirtiéndose en estados independientes como resultado.* Texas y México formarán un estado aliado. 
*Elon Musk ganará las elecciones presidenciales en varios estados que, después del final de la nueva Guerra Civil, se le habrán dado al Partido Republicano.*

9. Todos los mercados bursátiles más grandes y la actividad financiera dejarán los EE. UU. y Europa y se trasladarán a Asia.

10.* El sistema de gestión monetaria de Bretton Woods colapsará, lo que provocará la caída del FMI y el Banco Mundial. *
El euro y el dólar dejarán de circular como divisas de reserva mundial. Las monedas fiduciarias digitales se utilizarán activamente en su lugar

¡Saludos de temporada para todos vosotros, amigos anglosajones, y sus lechones felizmente gruñendo!


----------



## Charidemo (27 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Lo han puesto en un hilo aparte pero es bueno, y mirad quien contesta:
> 
> 
> En la víspera de Año Nuevo, todo el mundo hace predicciones
> ...



Joder, se ha venido arriba e hizo predicciones para dos décadas.


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

No veo un final diplomático para esta OME. ¿Alguien ve un final firmado en un trozo de papel?

Los últimos rastros dicen que Rusia no ha puesto fin a sus guerras en ninguna negociación determinada.
Simplemente declara el final, se diluye y se transforma en trabajo policial.
¿Pero una gran mesa, tipo Ginebra ?


----------



## amcxxl (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> Joder, se ha venido arriba e hizo predicciones para dos décadas.



El petróleo posiblemente llegará en algún momento a 120 por la reapertura de China (ni a su año nuevo han esperado para liquidar la farsa), el resto es ciencia ficción....


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

*
Diplomático habla de blasfemia en el voto de antiguos Estados fascistas contra el nazismo

"El 15 de diciembre, la Asamblea General de la ONU adoptó un proyecto de resolución propuesto por Rusia 
sobre la lucha contra la glorificación del nazismo. 120 países votaron a favor, unos 10 se abstuvieron y 50 
votaron en contra, entre ellos Alemania, Italia, Japón, Reino Unido y EEUU.*
_*
"Por primera vez, Alemania y Japón se pronunciaron en contra... los principales Estados que perdieron la II 
Guerra Mundial. . Quieren hacer olvidar sus crímenes de guerra y contra la humanidad. Y ahora han mostrado 
su verdadera identidad"

...No está nada claro que los antiguos países del Eje tengan remordimientos de la II Guerra Mundial.

"...¿hasta qué punto fue sincero el remordimiento de los alemanes occidentales por haber sido responsables 
de la guerra mundial? Por no hablar de los japoneses, sin admitir su responsabilidad por las atrocidades
y no sólo no quieren asumir plenamente los resultados de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, sino que también 
conmemoran oficialmente a los criminales de guerra a nivel gubernamental casi todos los años en el santuario 
de Yasukuni en Tokio",*_









Russian Diplomat Calls Vote of Former Axis States Against UN Nazism Resolution Blasphemy


WASHINGTON (Sputnik) - The vote of the former Axis countries against the Russian resolution in the UN General Assembly on Combating Glorification of Nazism is blasphemy, Russian Ambassador in Ottawa Oleg Stepanov told Sputnik on Monday.




sputniknews.com


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Rusia esta entre la espada y la pared...tiene derecho a su soberania y a la seguridad de su tierra, de su forma de vida...y de sus recursos.
> 
> Esta legitimada para defenderse...a como de lugar.
> 
> Punto.



¿Acaso he dicho yo lo contrario? ¿acaso la discusión comienza desde ese punto? ¿no será más bien que critiqué en dos compañeros expresiones de odio visceral y comparé su retórica con la de aquellos a los que consideran enemigos? ¿recuerdas?

Pero hay algo que comparto con lo que acabas de decir: '*punto*'. Sí, discusión terminada. Luego cada cual recogerá lo sembrado, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> La risita floja de la mujer cuando le llaman banderista ucraniana y habla de imperialismo colma el vaso. Puede ser una emigrada, como una rusa de pura cepa, a saber. No me gusta lo que veo, pero no acaba plastificada en una farola.
> 
> Eso en Rusia, en Ucrania lleva sucediendo lo mismo hace más de un lustro con la diferencia que la anciana acabaría peor. Donde los anglos ponen la mira, la discordia germina.



Lo cierto es que no sabemos como acaba esa señora, el vídeo termina antes. A mi me repugna ver estas cosas. Me repugna ver que la señora defienda a los nazis, y me repugna que un hombre la trate así. Todo esto nos está deshumanizando, y ya sabemos lo que sucede cuando perdemos lo mejor de nosotros mismos, esa humanidad. Luego (como conjunto) recibimos la correspondiente dosis de horror insufrible para devolvernos al correcto estado de ser.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Lo han puesto en un hilo aparte pero es bueno, y mirad quien contesta:
> 
> 
> En la víspera de Año Nuevo, todo el mundo hace predicciones
> ...





'_Son, sin duda, las predicciones más absurdas que he oído nunca, al tiempo que demuestran un desconocimiento asombroso de los avances de la inteligencia artificial y la energía sostenible_.'


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No veo un final diplomático para esta OME. ¿Alguien ve un final firmado en un trozo de papel?
> 
> Los últimos rastros dicen que Rusia no ha puesto fin a sus guerras en ninguna negociación determinada.
> Simplemente declara el final, se diluye y se transforma en trabajo policial.
> ¿Pero una gran mesa, tipo Ginebra ?



*
“Hoy, no hay nadie en Occidente con quien podamos tratar sobre cualquier cosa por cualquier motivo”*


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

1. El precio del petróleo subirá a $ 150 por barril y el precio del gas superará los $ 5,000 por 1,000 metros cúbicos: *???*

2. El Reino Unido se reincorporará a la UE: *NO*

3. La UE colapsará después del regreso del Reino Unido; El euro dejará de utilizarse como antigua moneda de la UE: *ver 2*

4. Polonia y Hungría ocuparán las regiones occidentales de la antigua Ucrania: *???*

5. Se creará el Cuarto Reich, que abarcará el territorio de Alemania y sus satélites, es decir, Polonia, los estados bálticos, Chequia, Eslovaquia, la República de Kiev y otros marginados: *NO; los bálticos son propiedad americana al 100%*

6. Estallará la guerra entre Francia y el Cuarto Reich. Europa será dividida, Polonia repartida en el proceso: *NO*

7. Irlanda del Norte se separará del Reino Unido y se unirá a la República de Irlanda: *antes cae Escocia; la idea apuntada supondria una guerra civil abierta*

8. La guerra civil estallará en los EE. UU., California. y Texas convirtiéndose en estados independientes como resultado. Texas y México formarán un estado aliado. Elon Musk ganará las elecciones presidenciales en varios estados que, después del final de la nueva Guerra Civil, se le habrán dado al Partido Republicano: *SO WHAT? FUCK THE US*

9. Todos los mercados bursátiles más grandes y la actividad financiera dejarán los EE. UU. y Europa y se trasladarán a Asia: *ver siguiente mensaje*

10. El sistema de gestión monetaria de Bretton Woods colapsará, lo que provocará la caída del FMI y el Banco Mundial.
El euro y el dólar dejarán de circular como divisas de reserva mundial. Las monedas fiduciarias digitales se utilizarán activamente en su lugar: *nos movemos en esa direccion, pero no va a pasar en el 2023*


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Mercados de derivados por volumen de contratos


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *“Hoy, no hay nadie en Occidente con quien podamos tratar sobre cualquier cosa por cualquier motivo”*



*Nuestras propuestas para la desmilitarización y desnazificación de los territorios controlados por el régimen*, la eliminación de las amenazas a la seguridad de Rusia que emanan de allí, incluidas nuestras nuevas tierras, las regiones de DPR, LPR, Kherson y Zaporozhye, son bien conocidas por el enemigo. El punto es pequeño: cumplirlos de la mejor manera posible.* De lo contrario, el problema será decidido por el ejército ruso*. 








Сергей Лавров: предложения России по Украине лучше выполнить подобру-поздорову - Интервью ТАСС


Глава российской дипломатии — о кризисе в отношениях с Европой, ситуации на Украине и о том, может ли быть применено кем-либо ядерное оружие




tass.ru


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> '_Son, sin duda, las predicciones más absurdas que he oído nunca, al tiempo que demuestran un desconocimiento asombroso de los avances de la inteligencia artificial y la energía sostenible_.'



Desde luego el payaso de Medvedev se ganará el premio al mejor actor cómico después de Zelensky.
Perro ladrador poco mordedor. Y si no que le pregunten a Al Assad o.... Gadafi.
Echo de menos al clapham, espero que esté con la armenia en alguna isla griega.....


----------



## Artedi (27 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> No veo un final diplomático para esta OME. ¿Alguien ve un final firmado en un trozo de papel?



No, y por una razón muy sencilla: tanto los ukros como los usa como los uk han dejado claro que estos tratados se los pasan por el culo. 

Se llegará a una posición de equilibrio sostenida por las armas, y ya. Lo máximo que puede pasar es un armisticio, a romper en un futuro indeterminado. Esto ya lo consideraba Arestovich, que mucho antes de la guerra anunció no una, sino varias seguidas con Rusia. Probablemente, en su cinismo, las imaginaba separadas por Minsk III y Minsk IV.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> No, y por una razón muy sencilla: tanto los ukros como los usa como los uk han dejado claro que estos tratados se los pasan por el culo.
> 
> Se llegará a una posición de equilibrio sostenida por las armas, y ya. Lo máximo que puede pasar es un armisticio, a romper en un futuro indeterminado. Esto ya lo consideraba Arestovich, que mucho antes de la guerra anunció no una, sino varias seguidas con Rusia. Probablemente, en su cinismo, las imaginaba separadas por Minsk III y Minsk IV.



Al final, Arestovich va a ser lo mas "limpio" de la banda del Ze. A mi me cae bien porque es sudapollista a tope y le da igual todo, reconociéndolo abiertamente. Miente, fabula, te lo reconoce... sin inmutarse. Es como un mago que se descojona de ti mientras te explica como hace el truco, porque le da igual.


----------



## John Nash (27 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Lo han puesto en un hilo aparte pero es bueno, y mirad quien contesta:
> 
> 
> En la víspera de Año Nuevo, todo el mundo hace predicciones
> ...



Un sentido del humor muy ruso. Creo que muchos no lo han pillado. Ha hecho una magnifica parodia del occidentalismo mainstream.
Suponiendo que lo ha escrito él...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (27 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Lo han puesto en un hilo aparte pero es bueno, y mirad quien contesta:
> 
> 
> En la víspera de Año Nuevo, todo el mundo hace predicciones
> ...




Lo que he destacado en rojo me parece posible.

No creo que Polonia se vaya a volver a repartir.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Dic 2022)

*FIFA permitió que Rusia participara en la selección para el Mundial 2026 al mudarse a Asia*


27 diciembre 2022 09:53

La Federación Internacional de Fútbol (FIFA) no interferirá en la participación de Rusia en la selección para la Copa del Mundo de este deporte en 2026 (World Cup 2026) al pasar a la Confederación Asiática (AFC). Así lo anunció el 27 de diciembre el canal Match TV, citando una fuente de la FIFA.

https://iz.ru/1445735/artem-bukhaev-ekaterina-zvenigorodskaia/idem-na-vostok-pochemu-rfs-vazhno-pereiti-v-aziiu-do-novogo-goda
Se advierte que este hecho puede convertirse en un argumento decisivo para la transición a la AFC.
Anteriormente, el 23 de diciembre, el comité ejecutivo de la Unión Rusa de Fútbol (RFU) pospuso la decisión de pasar a la AFC. Según el presidente de RFU, Alexander Dyukov, la decisión final se tomará el 27 de diciembre. Puede solicitar la entrada para que el equipo ruso tenga tiempo de participar en las clasificaciones para la Copa del Mundo 2026, puede hacerlo hasta el 31 de diciembre


----------



## dabuti (27 Dic 2022)

*Rusia tiene suficiente potencial militar y económico para un enfrentamiento a largo plazo con Estados Unidos : The Global Times*
27.12.2022 09:52





Expertos entrevistados por Global Times sugirieron que Estados Unidos y sus aliados intentarán provocar una escalada del conflicto ucraniano.
*Rusia tiene suficiente potencial militar y económico para un enfrentamiento a largo plazo con los Estados Unidos y puede tomar medidas decisivas para poner fin con éxito al conflicto de Ucrania en 2023. Esta opinión se da en un artículo publicado este martes por el diario chino Global Times*
Los expertos chinos entrevistados por la publicación creen que «Rusia demuestra la determinación y el poder necesarios para una larga confrontación no solo con Ucrania, sino también con Estados Unidos, así como con otros países occidentales, no solo militarmente, sino también económicamente». En su opinión, en 2023 «la Federación Rusa puede tomar medidas decisivas para poner fin al conflicto [ucraniano]».


> > Los observadores del periódico señalan que, al mismo tiempo, «sigue siendo cuestionable hasta qué punto Occidente puede continuar brindando un gran apoyo financiero y militar a Kyiv». Al mismo tiempo, los expertos tienden a creer que Estados Unidos y sus aliados intentarán provocar una escalada del conflicto en Ucrania el próximo año.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Dic 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Lo que he destacado en rojo me parece posible.
> 
> No creo que Polonia se vaya a volver a repartir.



Medvedev esta utilizando el humor con ironía y sátira, creo que hay una falta de humor en los políticos bestial.

Ironía de lo que podría pasar, sátira de los problemas actuales a los que se puede enfrentar "occidente".

Sus predicciones no son más que problemas futuros a los que se puede enfrentar USA y EU.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *FIFA permitió que Rusia participara en la selección para el Mundial 2026 al mudarse a Asia*
> 
> 
> 27 diciembre 2022 09:53
> ...



Un paso más del giro de Rusia hacia Asia, poco a poco se alejan de la Europa occidental....con eso no contaban nuestros dirigentes....

La mayoría de la humanidad está en Asia....con los dos países más poblados y ahora el más extenso se decanta hacia ellos....


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

El enigma del Nord Stream


La cuestión del gas y la siempre persistente alegación europea de las intenciones rusas de interrumpir el suministro a la Unión Europea, su principal mercado, han acompañado estos diez meses de int…




slavyangrad.es











El enigma del Nord Stream


27/12/2022


La cuestión del gas y la siempre persistente alegación europea de las intenciones rusas de interrumpir el suministro a la Unión Europea, su principal mercado, han acompañado estos diez meses de intervención militar rusa que se iniciaba el 24 de febrero. En este tiempo, el discurso oficial de Bruselas ha sido el de rechazar el tiránico gas ruso, entendido no como un privilegio del que países como Alemania han disfrutado durante años, sino como un lastre que implicaba dependencia de un país ahora considerado enemigo. Sin embargo, ante las enormes necesidades de consumo de este mercado privilegiado, pese al intento de diversificar las adquisiciones incluyendo gas ideológicamente correcto como el de Qatar o Azerbaiyán, los países de la Unión Europea han continuado adquiriendo gas ruso en grandes cantidades. El objetivo era llenar las reservas para garantizar el consumo en la etapa invernal antes de que entrara en vigor el tope de precios que pensaban imponer al gas ruso para expulsar del mercado europeo a una de sus principales fuentes de energía.

Desde el punto de vista europeo, la renuncia voluntaria a la energía rusa supone la pérdida de competitividad para una parte de la industria, fundamentalmente la industria alemana, hasta ahora motor de crecimiento de la economía de la UE. Pero la búsqueda de otros mercados por parte de los grandes consumidores europeos implica consecuencias también para otros mercados, fundamentalmente para los países de menor poder adquisitivo, que sufren ahora dificultades para cubrir sus necesidades energéticas ante el incremento de precios que implica que los países de la Unión Europea hayan copado, por ejemplo, el mercado del gas natural licuado. Para lograr _ganar la guerra energética a Rusia_, la UE está dispuesta, no solo a renunciar a su competitividad, sino a hacerlo también a costa del bienestar de los países con menor capacidad adquisitiva.

A estas circunstancias hay que sumar las explosiones que se produjeron el 26 de septiembre en los gasoductos Nord Stream, inaugurado en 2011 por la canciller Merkel y el presidente Medvedev, y el nunca inaugurado Nord Stream-2. El sabotaje, claro desde las primeras horas del suceso, supuso dejar inhabilitados ambos gasoductos, tanto el que se encontraba en funcionamiento como el que Alemania se negó a poner en marcha a causa de la situación en Ucrania. Apenas unas horas después de que se produjeran las explosiones, que causaron además un desastre ecológico que apenas se ha debatido, medios como _Bloomberg_ daban por hecha la culpabilidad de Rusia en el sabotaje. El discurso oficial se limitaba a afirmar que Rusia buscaba, haciendo explotar una de sus infraestructuras críticas, que le unía directamente y sin intermediarios a su principal cliente, justificar finalmente el corte de gas a la Unión Europea. El hecho de que Rusia haya continuado suministrando gas a sus clientes europeos occidentales y que lo haya hecho a través de Ucrania, lo que supone importantes ingresos para las arcas de Kiev, destroza el argumentario de esa tan generalizada hipótesis.

Sin ímpetu alguno por encontrar a los culpables, el paso del tiempo no ha hecho más que consolidar el olvido, una forma de no volver a los hechos para evitar así dar la razón a quienes llamaron la atención al hecho de que Rusia era la principal perjudicada por la desaparición del Nord Stream. Frente a la hipótesis del autosabotaje ruso, otras miradas apuntaron a los aliados de la Unión Europea, algunos de ellos, fundamentalmente Estados Unidos, los principales beneficiarios de la nueva situación. La lucha de Estados Unidos contra el Nord Stream no se remonta a los últimos meses, sino que a lo largo de los últimos años ha tratado de paralizar un proyecto que consideraba político, es decir, una amenaza a sus intereses: la unión entre Rusia y Alemania podría haber supuesto un eje económico en el que la Unión Europea podría haber adquirido una autonomía excesiva de sus patrones de Washington.

Las sanciones contra el sector energético ruso han supuesto un aumento del suministro de gas natural licuado de Estados Unidos a costa del gas ruso, algo que Washington espera consolidar en el futuro, manteniendo fuera del lucrativo mercado europeo a Moscú, un beneficio añadido para Estados Unidos gracias a una guerra en la que está también lucrándose gracias a los aumentos de venta de armas. Si antes del inicio de la intervención rusa Biden prometía que el Nord Stream-2 no entraría en funcionamiento en caso de invasión de Ucrania, tras las explosiones, un prácticamente emocionado Antony Blinken afirmaba que la situación suponía una gran oportunidad para Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, el mero hecho de resultar la parte más beneficiada por los hechos no es prueba de culpabilidad ni de complicidad en el ataque. Tampoco puede considerarse una evidencia concluyente la retórica de representantes como Radek Sikorski, que en un tuit posteriormente eliminado daba gracias a Estados Unidos.

Solo una investigación imparcial, algo difícilmente esperable teniendo en cuenta el flagrante desinterés de los países afectados por conocer los hechos, podría aclarar lo sucedido. Dos meses después de las explosiones, en un artículo que apenas ha alcanzado notoriedad, _The Washington Post_ ha confirmado lo que la lógica había dejado claro el mismo 26 de septiembre: no existe “evidencia concluyente alguna” de que Rusia saboteara los gasoductos que ella misma ha construido y de los que es copropietaria. “Los líderes mundiales se apresuraron a culpar a Moscú de las explosiones a lo largo de los gasoductos submarinos. Pero algunos oficiales occidentales ahora dudan de que el Kremlin fuera responsable”, escribió el medio, aún desde una narrativa que busca mantener la duda sobre la actuación rusa.

“Con el invierno aproximándose, parecía que el Kremlin pretendía estrangular el suministro de energía a millones a lo largo y ancho del continente, un acto de _chantaje_, según afirmaron algunos líderes, para amenazar a los países para que retiraran su asistencia financiera y militar a Ucrania”, continúa el artículo, repitiendo el relato en el que se ha insistido hasta ahora pese a contradecir abiertamente los hechos tanto anteriores como posteriores a las explosiones. En todo momento a lo largo de los diez meses de intervención militar rusa, Moscú ha trabajado para mantener sus ingresos, de ahí que la idea de detener a corto plazo -sin haber sustituido previamente el mercado europeo por otros mercados- el suministro energético fuera siempre un simple acto de propaganda o, cuando menos, un pobre análisis.

Frente al intento del medio de mantener la duda, sus propias fuentes afirman, no que no existan “pruebas concluyentes” sino simplemente pruebas. “No hay evidencias en este punto de que Rusia estuviera detrás del sabotaje”, cita el medio a un oficial europeo, uno de los 23 testimonios de diplomáticos y oficiales de inteligencia de nueve países a los que entrevistó el medio.

El medio admite también que ni siquiera la inteligencia estadounidense, capaz de interceptar conversaciones entre oficiales rusos, ha logrado obtener evidencia alguna de la culpabilidad de Rusia, a la que, aún así, _The Washington Post _se aferra. “Rusia sigue siendo un sospechoso principal, en parte debido a su reciente historia de bombardeos de infraestructuras civiles en Ucrania la propensión a la guerra no convencional. No es un salto tan grande pensar que el Kremlin sería capaz de atacar el Nord Stream, puede que para minar la determinación de la OTAN y apretar a los aliados que dependen de los recursos naturales rusos”, continúa el medio citando a más oficiales. Frente a la evidente ausencia de pruebas de que Moscú no cometió un ataque contra sí mismo, la especulación y la consolidada idea de que Rusia siempre es culpable es suficiente para mantener la ficción. Incluso a pesar de que, como menciona esta semana _The New York Times_, Rusia haya comenzado ya a buscar la forma en la que comenzar una reparación difícil y extremadamente cara, un argumento más para dejar de ver la mano de Moscú en actos en los que el país es el principal perjudicado.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : plus de deux tiers des Français plébiscitent des négociations avec Moscou


Selon un sondage Ifop, publié par le Journal du dimanche ce samedi 24 décembre, ces 70% de Français souhaitent néanmoins que cette solution négociée s'accompagne d'une aide militaire à Kiev.




www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (27 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un paso más del giro de Rusia hacia Asia, poco a poco se alejan de la Europa occidental....con eso no contaban nuestros dirigentes....
> 
> La mayoría de la humanidad está en Asia....con los dos países más poblados y ahora el más extenso se decanta hacia ellos....



Seamos realistas: clasificarse en Asia, aunque vayan menos equipos, es más fácil.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 26 de diciembre de 2022

Región de Saratov:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas lanzaron un nuevo ataque contra un aeródromo militar en Engels, donde tiene su base la aviación estratégica de las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas.

El enemigo intentó lanzar un ataque con un UAV, pero el aparato fue derribado por las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea. Sin embargo, tres militares rusos murieron por la caída de metralla.

Región de Bryansk:

▪ Un GDR de la VFU de cuatro hombres dirigido por el nacionalista ucraniano Yuri Gorovets fue desarticulado en la región de Briansk cuando intentaba infiltrarse en territorio ruso.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ No hay cambios significativos en esta sección del frontal. A lo largo de la línea de contacto continúan los duelos de artillería: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzan objetivos cerca de Dvurechnaya, Berestovoye, Stelmakhovka y Torskoye.

▪ Un grupo de sabotaje ucraniano y una dotación de morteros fueron eliminados cerca de Stelmakhivka y Krasnaya Dibrova.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En la zona de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas rusas combaten en Opytne, el sureste de Bajmut y Kleshcheyevka.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas siguen expulsando al enemigo del centro de Marinka hacia las afueras occidentales de la ciudad.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas volvieron a bombardear la aglomeración de Donetsk: la capital de la DNR, Horlivka, Yasynuvata, Makiivka y otras ciudades de la república han sido alcanzadas.

Región de Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en la región de Zaporizhzhya, con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas disparando contra posiciones enemigas en Gulyaypol, Olgovskoye, Kamyshevakha y Charivne.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Fuerzas de misiles y artillería rusas alcanzaron instalaciones de las AFU en Kherson, Tyahinka, Veletenskoye y Prydniprovskyy.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Frente Svatovo - Kremenna. Aquí es donde se libran las batallas más difíciles de la guerra por parte de la 144ª división de fusiles motorizados. El relato del oficial de la 144ª división de fusiles motorizados sobre el viaje de hoy a la 254ª división de fusiles motorizados.

Ya he escrito muchas veces sobre las hazañas de la 254ª división de fusiles motorizados y de su comandante "Metis". Fue "Metis" quien tomó Dolghenkoe y sacó a su pueblo del cerco de Terny a través de las líneas de combate de los khokhlovaks. Hoy he vuelto a tener la suerte de hablar con él y aprender algo interesante sobre cómo la situación en el frente está cambiando a nuestro favor.

"Los Khohls están tratando de amontonar nuestros cuerpos". Sacudiéndose las manos y francamente perplejo, "Metis" habló de la batalla que se estaba librando en ese momento, hablando distraídamente por la radio y quitando del mapa de trabajo el yeso que caía del techo.

- Los traían en columnas de camiones desde Yampol y los llevaban a sus posiciones. Los prisioneros de guerra dijeron que se estaba llegando tan lejos que sus comandantes enviaron soldados a equipar fortificaciones en los cinturones forestales, donde ya se encontraban nuestras tropas. Solíamos llevarlos allí. Los que intentaron disparar... mataron a dos soldados, y si levantaron las manos, ¿por qué iban a matarlos? Bueno, nosotros cuidamos de nuestros soldados, no los atacamos por nada. Si es posible - ir, no - hierro con artillería, hasta que no aparece. Desde el quad, por ejemplo, las Fuerzas Especiales copiaron el dugout de la khoklya, inmediatamente a las coordenadas del tanque. Desde puntos de tiro cerrados dispara exactamente k ... ts, una desviación de 5-7 metros. Sus camionetas están subiendo... Las nuevas. Ojalá tuviera uno de esos... Están sacando a los heridos. Eran 5... Nuestra artillería ya está trabajando. Con una transferencia de fuego de 50 metros. En resumen, sólo por la mañana 20 khokhils fueron asesinados. Y es así todos los días, los traen y los sacan...

- Todos casi movilizados. Pero lo curioso es que, si antes eran todos de estos lugares... ¿Te acuerdas de Izyum? Kharkov, Slavyansk... Ahora es cada vez más Ucrania occidental. Ayer los exploradores trajeron a un hombre TRO de Lvov. Pero no los guardamos aquí, directamente a Rusia. Un herido (soldado de las AFU)... Resulta que lo trajeron anteayer. Le perforaron la pierna y le dañaron una arteria. Lo enviaron a nuestro hospital. Claro que los chicos se enfadaron con ellos, pero le dejaron vivir...

- De hecho, no hay muchos mercenarios sobre el terreno. Había algunos polacos, no vi a ningún negro. Sus soldados del SDF no luchan contra nosotros. Sólo se dejan caer por sus asentamientos para ser fotografiados bellamente. Por lo tanto, capturamos principalmente nuestros brazos.

- Nuestros francotiradores están trabajando bien. Chicos en 2 semanas de "Lobayevka" mató a 12 khokhlovs. Los exploradores en celo observan sus posiciones por la noche, ya han aprendido a determinar quién es quién.

"Metis" interrumpió su relato para recibir un informe de los exploradores que habían regresado de la misión. Dos jóvenes, dibujando iconos en el mapa, rivalizaban entre sí para hablar de un depósito de municiones que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas habían instalado en una de sus posiciones y de un tanque que había intentado salir inadvertido por el lado de Ternov.

- Estupendo. Vamos, siete proyectiles, siete proyectiles en estas coordenadas... ¿Quieres café?

Pero tenía que darme prisa. El día llegaba a su fin. No nos despedimos, sólo nos dimos la mano en silencio. Mientras nos marchábamos le oí fumar un cigarrillo tras otro, alabando a los artilleros en su pipa "erka".






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)

La Roja tendria que hacer lo mismo...


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Sobre la inminente (o no tan inminente) pérdida de Bakhmut

Crónica militar @milchronicles escribe que no hay suficiente gente en la línea del frente en Bakhmut (Artemivsk). Las AFU han perdido más de mil hombres en 10 días en la picadora de carne. Ayer mismo TROIKA @rustroyka1945 publicó una foto desde la parte trasera de un hospital de la ciudad sitiada: las pérdidas de las AFU son realmente cuantiosas.

Si se descartan los datos de interceptación de radio y la información del cuartel general de la PMC de Wagner, también aparecen otros indicios de inteligencia sobre el elevado número de bajas.

▪ Los días 24 y 25 de diciembre comenzó el redespliegue de las unidades de defensa territorial de Kharkiv: batallones de las brigadas 113, 127 y 226 de la TrO están siendo enviados a la línea del frente en Bakhmut, denudando la línea del frente en la frontera con Belgorod Oblast.

▪ Además, el 25 de diciembre se decidió el traslado de la 3ª brigada de la Guardia Nacional Ucraniana desde Zolochev: durante los combates activos en dirección a Kharkiv, fue desde aquí desde donde se coordinaron las operaciones de combate contra la agrupación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a lo largo de la frontera. También se retiran los artilleros de Kozachya Lopan, denudando parcialmente la frontera.

Pero al fin y al cabo, según los responsables británicos y el SBU, se está preparando la apertura de un frente "norte" desde la dirección de Bielorrusia y las provincias de Kursk y Belgorod. Y la picadora de carne establecida en Bakhmut obliga a denudar las líneas del norte, aumentando así las posibilidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Aliadas en caso de que se decida lanzar una ofensiva.

Sin embargo, por el momento sigue habiendo suficientes reservas en las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

▪ Se han acumulado grandes fuerzas en la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, que pueden transferirse a la zona de Bakhmutiv.

▪ Hay cuatro brigadas en el oeste que se están armonizando.

▪ Las brigadas 60ª y 63ª de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están siendo redesplegadas desde la dirección de Kherson. La 59 Brigada de Infantería ya está en Bakhmut.

La 93ª Brigada está formando un nuevo batallón en Cherkasy, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk. Se está formando una nueva unidad, cuya puesta en marcha está prevista en un futuro próximo.

Dada la intensificación de la ofensiva en Soledar y los intensos combates cerca de Kremenna, es probable que el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania retrase la ofensiva en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya. Retener a Bakhmut será más importante.

❗Aunque no hay que esperar que la ciudad caiga pronto: la batalla comenzó ya el 5 de agosto, y ahora la PMC de Wagner junto con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están llevando a cabo la tarea de infligir una tormenta de fuego al enemigo. Sí, se ponen fuera de servicio los radares y se reduce el número de equipos de reconocimiento y puntería en la zona.

Pero también hay bastante gente. Y se necesita más tiempo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Seamos realistas: clasificarse en Asia, aunque vayan menos equipos, es más fácil.



De hecho, Australia se pasó a la AFC en su día, para evitar repescas contra alguna selección americana.


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

En Makiivka, los autores del asesinato de una familia romaní fueron detenidos in fraganti.
Los asesinos dispararon a ocho personas, entre ellas tres niños, para robarles sus bienes personales.
Pero no tuvieron mucho tiempo para salir libres. Ante el asesinato de un niño de un año de un disparo en la cabeza, cabe lamentar de nuevo la ausencia de la pena de muerte.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Putin pondrá fin al conflicto en Ucrania más cerca de 2024 - Chinese Global Times

Según un analista chino, Rusia se muestra dispuesta a una lucha a largo plazo con Kiev y Occidente, tanto militar como económicamente.

"En 2023, Rusia podría tomar medidas decisivas para poner fin al conflicto, ya que el Kremlin necesita crear un entorno relativamente estable y positivo para las elecciones presidenciales de 2024", escribe la publicación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan en las direcciones de Liman y Avedeyevsk y lanzan ataques de artillería a lo largo de casi toda la línea de contacto - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han avanzado en las zonas de Novoselovskoye y Stelmakhovka en la LNR y Dilievka, Krasnogorovka, Vodyanoye, Veseloye, Marinka y Pobeda en la DNR.
▪ En dirección a Seversk, las posiciones de las AFU fueron atacadas en las zonas de Vintorovka, Manukhovka, Ryzhivka y Vorozhka de la región de Sumy.
▪ En la dirección Slobozhansky, se lanzaron ataques de artillería contra militares ucranianos en Glubokoye, Krasnoye, Staritsy, Ogurtsovo, Novovolinsk, Dvurechnaya y Kupyansk de la región de Kharkiv.
▪ En las zonas de Kupianske y Limanske, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Berestovoye, Tavolzhanka, Tabayivka, Krohmalne y Pershotravneve en la región de Kharkiv; Novoselovskoye, Stelmakhovka, Kolomiychikha, Pershotravneve y Ploshchanka en la LPR y Yampolivka, Torskoye, Dibrova y Hryhoriyivka en la DPR.
▪ En las direcciones de Bakhmut y Avdiivka, los militares ucranianos fueron objeto de fuego de artillería en zonas de más de 25 n.p.s. Se trata de Bilohovka, Bakhmut, Kleivka, Bila Hora, Kurdyumovka, Vodyane, Pervomaiskoye, Marinka y Novomikhailovka de la DPR.
▪ En dirección a Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Temirovka, Olhivske, Poltavka, Malaya Tokmachka, Novodanilovka, Novoandreyevka y Plavni, en la región de Zaporizhzhya.
▪ En la dirección de Kherson, se lanzaron ataques de artillería contra posiciones de militares ucranianos en las zonas de Beryslav, Veselye, Sadovoye, Antonovka y Stanislav en la región de Kherson y la ciudad de Kherson.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso elimina al ex periodista y cineasta nazi de Kherson Anton Kolomiets en la batalla por Artemivsk

La muerte del combatiente de las AFU, de 34 años, fue comunicada por el Consejo Nacional de Radio y Televisión de Ucrania.
"Anton Kolomiets se formó como director de televisión en la Universidad Estatal de Kherson. Trabajó en el canal de televisión Skifiya, que más tarde se convirtió en la sucursal de Suspilnoye en Kherson. Durante 6 años presentó el pronóstico del tiempo en el canal de televisión, llevando el buen humor a los habitantes de Kherson cada mañana. También fue director de retransmisiones en directo", reza el comunicado.
"Anton siempre llevaba a Ucrania en el corazón, vestía con orgullo vyshyvankas, cantaba canciones ucranianas, apreciaba todo lo nuestro", escribió su colega Elena Yudina.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El enigma del Nord Stream
> 
> 
> La cuestión del gas y la siempre persistente alegación europea de las intenciones rusas de interrumpir el suministro a la Unión Europea, su principal mercado, han acompañado estos diez meses de int…
> ...



Que a estas alturas aún se siga mirando quien voló esa infraestructura no deja de ser encantador....vamos, como lo del Maine....pasan las décadas y seguimos intentando colar la propaganda yankee aunque sea a martillazos....


----------



## dabuti (27 Dic 2022)

Buena noticia offtopic: 
Los embalses del Duero están casi al 50%, caben 2.800 hm3, al nivel del pasado año y la media histórica.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Dic 2022)

M


Loignorito dijo:


> '_Son, sin duda, las predicciones más absurdas que he oído nunca, al tiempo que demuestran un desconocimiento asombroso de los avances de la inteligencia artificial y la energía sostenible_.'



La IA el santo grial de nuestros tiempos.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pelosi on Heat (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

Il Russo en Telegram (Ekaterina)
_El asesinato de una familia en Makiivka se ha resuelto acaloradamente - Ministerio

del Interior Tres residentes previamente condenados del barrio de Kalininskyi han sido detenidos bajo sospecha del tiroteo, que mató a cuatro niños. Todos ellos dieron testimonio, que reveló motivos mercenarios para el crimen.

El Ministerio del Interior cree que el propósito de matar a la familia en Makiivka era robar un automóvil y malversar propiedades valiosas.

"Las acciones de los perpetradores caen bajo las sanciones de la Parte 2 del Artículo 105 del Código Penal (asesinato de dos_ o más personas) e implican la máxima responsabilidad en forma de pena capital", dijo el comunicado.


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


>



Y así con todo, desde piezas de repuesto para los aviones hasta videoconsolas. Que los chuchos sigan ladrando...


----------



## Argentium (27 Dic 2022)

Toma de prisioneros por la fuerza de defensa ucraniana Sara Fernández
*Ucrania rompe la línea rusa en Kreminna: limpia las trincheras enemigas a golpe de granada*

*En las últimas horas, se ha confirmado la toma de Dibrova y Chervonopopivka, pequeñas localidades al oeste y al norte de Kreminna*
27 diciembre, 2022 09:59

Si algo tienen en común todos los *avances ucranianos* en los últimos meses es su carácter inesperado. Mientras *Rusia* habla de exigencias y *armas nucleares*, publicita sus ataques sobre *Bakhmut* o lanza misiles contra civiles indefensos en *Jersón* en plena nochebuena, *Ucrania* trabaja en silencio, horadando poco a poco la resistencia enemiga hasta que, de un plumazo, el frente de defensa cae por su propio peso.
Sucedió en *Járkov* en septiembre, sucedió en *Jersón* en noviembre y puede que esté a punto de suceder en el eje *Kreminna-Svatove*, clave para sostener la defensa de *Lugansk*, la única región ucraniana controlada casi en su totalidad por fuerzas rusas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Dic 2022)

*Se dispara en Rusia el consumo de alcohol y los antidepresivos (un 70% mas en 2022*)

Y aquí los Putinenses diciendo que el impacto de la guerra es mucho más en Occidente.

Les han jodido la vida a las clases más pobres, que van mas a la guerra (lo dicen en el artículo sin tapujos) , y a las clases medias que no pueden viajar al extranjero, ni comprarse un coche y encima con sus trabajos pendientes de un hilo. Y dudando de irse ellos o sus hijos al extranjero para evitar la movilizacion. Eso tiene que generar una ansiedad enorme.

Y TODO POR EL CAPRICHO DE UN ANCIANO QUE JODE A TODA LA SOCIEDAD Y LOS ENVIA A LA MUERTE EN EL FRENTE

Vendrán los Putinienses a decir que peor lo tienen los ucranianos, sin calefacción ni electricidad. Y peor también los europeos.

Así que nos quieren dejar tuertos pero ellos igual se quedan ciegos, y no solo de alcohol.

Prensa rusa: LENTA










«Все нервные, все одинокие» Россияне стали чаще покупать алкоголь. Как и чем они запивали 2022 год?


Правда ли, что россияне на фоне экономического и социального кризисов стали больше пить; есть ли риск, что в целях экономии народ начнет больше употреблять суррогатов и контрафакта; может ли стресс от мобилизации способствовать алкоголизации — «Лента.ру» спросила у врача, социолога, демографа и...




m.lenta.ru






"
*Todos nerviosos, todos solos" Los rusos comenzaron a comprar alcohol con más frecuencia. ¿Cómo y con qué bebieron 2022?*


00:01, 27 de diciembre de 2022 Rusia
Foto: Konstantin Mikhalchevsky / RIA Novosti
TramaPoblación de Rusia:


*Si los rusos comenzaron a beber más, ¿existe el riesgo de que, para ahorrar dinero, las personas cambien de alcohol de alta calidad a sustitutos y bebidas baratas, el estrés puede contribuir al crecimiento del alcoholismo?, coincidieron entre sí.

El alcohol es lo último que ahorran*

El crecimiento no está relacionado con el hecho de que se acerca el Año Nuevo. *En primer lugar, este año tenemos una operación militar y una crisis socioeconómica.* Siempre en una crisis de bebidas alcohólicas bebe más. Además, este año tenemos una población condicionalmente mayor en Rusia.

*El año pasado, la gente de clase media se fue de vacaciones al extranjero y bebió mucho allí. Dos o tres viajes al año durante una semana
cada uno incluye un consumo sustancial de alcohol. Y ahora todo esto se bebe en Rusia*, por lo que hay razones para el crecimiento.

Los rusos beben todo tipo de bebidas. Pero *la principal tendencia de los últimos dos años y medio es el interés por los productos alcohólicos fuertes*.

*No tenemos escasez de alcohol y nunca la tendremos. Vas a cualquier tienda, miras los estantes*. En total a granel en cualquier segmento: vodka, cerveza y vino. Una escasez es cuando los estantes están vacíos y no hay nada que reemplazar. Y tenemos mucho de todo, y buenos productos.


*"La gente está loca por las recetas de alcohol ilegal"


La situación no es fácil ahora mismo. Esto crea un mayor grado de estrés entre la población, lo que contribuye a la búsqueda de formas de salir de alguna manera de este estado.

Desafortunadamente, el alcohol es la forma más accesible y no la más cara de desconectar y olvidar.* .


Aparentemente, *el estrés reciente asociado con la operación militar, la movilización y la tensión internacional general lleva a un aumento del alcoholismo.* Pero este problema no es para los empleados adinerados de las empresas que realizan fiestas corporativas, sino *para la población rural pobre del país.

Sabemos que en términos porcentuales hubo más movilizados en todas las regiones de Siberia y el Lejano Oriente. Esto no se debe a la geografía, sino a la pobreza.* Quizá ahora exprese un pensamiento extraño que quizás a alguien no le guste.









*Los rusos aumentan en 70% sus gastos en antidepresivos en 2022*
Los primeros nueve meses del año en curso los residentes compraron 8,4 millones de envases de antidepresivos.





www.debate.com.uy
"*Los rusos aumentan en 70% sus gastos en antidepresivos en 2022"*


----------



## Snowball (27 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Se dispara en Rusia el consumo de alcohol y los antidepresivos (un 70% mas en 2022*)
> 
> Y aquí los Putinenses diciendo que el impacto de la guerra es mucho más en Occidente.
> 
> ...




Ah que en Rusia se bebe mucho alcohol?

De lo que se entera uno oyes...


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

Zona al oeste de Nueva York


----------



## kelden (27 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Se dispara en Rusia el consumo de alcohol y los antidepresivos (un 70% mas en 2022*)
> 
> Y aquí los Putinenses diciendo que el impacto de la guerra es mucho más en Occidente.
> 
> ...



Puede que sea así, pero me extraña. Si beben y se drogan será porque les gusta, como al 90 % de los humanos ....   Unos tios que sufrieron a Yeltsin y Gaidar sin anestesia y a pelo me extraña que se depriman ahora por esto ....   El cambio que sufrieron en el 91 (de tener todos la vida resuelta desde que nacen a tener que buscársela como perros callejeros) es mucho más jodido que lo que les pueda suponer esta guerra .... Los que si están jodidos, y lo que les espera, son los ukros.


----------



## coscorron (27 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Toma de prisioneros por la fuerza de defensa ucraniana Sara Fernández
> *Ucrania rompe la línea rusa en Kreminna: limpia las trincheras enemigas a golpe de granada*
> 
> *En las últimas horas, se ha confirmado la toma de Dibrova y Chervonopopivka, pequeñas localidades al oeste y al norte de Kreminna*
> ...



Si Kreminna cae queda amenazada toda la línea que va hasta Svatovo y puede suponer un avance tan importante como el que hicieron este verano. La verdad es que esperaba que con la movilización al menos hubieran sido capaces de disponer de reservas para evitar este tipo de rupturas pero parece que les han pillado en bragas .. Habra que ver si hay capacidad para llevar reservas allí antes de que se produzca la perdida de la ciudad.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> La Roja tendria que hacer lo mismo...



Ciertamente aunque Rusia esta en los dos continentes por territorio es más asiatica que europeda, me parece de puta madre a ver si en Europa nos vamos dando cuenta que somos un mojón...


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



pues ellos han ido alli para colaborar con esos criminales de guerra, no les deja en muy buen lugar.


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

*Espectaculares imágenes de inundaciones en Petra.*

Nada que no haya pasado con anterioridad y que los antiguos nabateos canalizaban con una elaborada red de canalizaciones, presas y depósitos.
 Se reportan graves inundaciones en el icónico monumento de Petra en Jordania hoy - YouTube


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> Buena noticia offtopic:
> Los embalses del Duero están casi al 50%, caben 2.800 hm3, al nivel del pasado año y la media histórica.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305628



Aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid....


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Puede que sea así, pero me extraña. Si beben y se drogan será porque les gusta, como al 90 % de los humanos ....   Unos tios que sufrieron a Yeltsin y Gaidar sin anestesia y a pelo me extraña que se depriman ahora por esto ....   El cambio que sufrieron en el 91 (de tener todos la vida resuelta desde que nacen a tener que buscársela como perros callejeros) es mucho más jodido que lo que les pueda suponer esta guerra .... Los que si están jodidos, y lo que les espera, son los ukros.



clar, claro, claro
Yeltsin no mandaba al exterminio forzado a niños, abuelos y presos
vida resuelta en 1991.... miseria resuelta.........

que cretino eres podemonger


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kron II (27 Dic 2022)

Pasito a pasito, y por mucho que se intente maquillar, vamos viendo las consecuencias de la falta de energía a precio de amigo:


----------



## Kron II (27 Dic 2022)

Y aprovechando...Confinamientos climáticos:

**


----------



## Argentium (27 Dic 2022)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Gorvachov era un quintacolumnista de mierda. No seré yo quien defienda la URSS *pero cayó por elementos internos que la dinamitaron.*



Exacto, como ahora, están al mando "operativos" de Occidente, *"no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver"*, porque está claro y transparente, *los HECHOS* los delatan, los fanáticos son eso, fanáticos, y ven todo con ese filtro, el fanatismo ciega, saludos.


----------



## Argentium (27 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> Pasito a pasito, y por mucho que se intente maquillar, vamos viendo las consecuencias de la falta de energía a precio de amigo:



Falta de energía??? Cual falta de energía?? Hoy por enésimo día el gas y el gasoil siguen bajando¡¡¡ Ya está a precios del 2021, que nos quiere decir???Con Vladimir nada nos falta¡¡¡ *Con enemigos así quien necesita amigos¡¡¡*


----------



## EGO (27 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si Kreminna cae queda amenazada toda la línea que va hasta Svatovo y puede suponer un avance tan importante como el que hicieron este verano. La verdad es que esperaba que con la movilización al menos hubieran sido capaces de disponer de reservas para evitar este tipo de rupturas pero parece que les han pillado en bragas .. Habra que ver si hay capacidad para llevar reservas allí antes de que se produzca la perdida de la ciudad.



Los rusos no pueden detener a Ucrania.

Durante semanas trabajan la retaguardia rusa,jodiendo la logistica y luego usan movimientos rapidos para causar desorganizacion en los rusos,que padecen graves carencias en mando y control.

*Mando y control*.Ahi esta el secreto de esta guerra.Los ucranianos estan coordinados al pelo y los rusos son una banda que suerte tienen si algun peloton tiene una radio Baofeng.

A partir del 32:00



Este es el unico militroncho que ha dicho algo en condiciones.


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

* Enjambre de drones (China style)*

_UAV CH-901
China se ha hecho con la tecnología necesaria para utilizar en la práctica un enjambre de drones, un concepto que consiste en el funcionamiento simultáneo y coordinado de un gran número de aviones no tripulados que podría resultar muy difícil de defender, según ha demostrado recientemente en pruebas una empresa armamentística china.

_


----------



## Argentium (27 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Exacto, pero el estaba en el poder, así que los quintacolumnistas eran los que le criticaban y avisaban que iba a destruir a URSS.
> 
> Decir que la estrategia de Putin es erratica, no es de quintacolumnista es de persona sensata. La operación no tenia más intención que negociar , y quedar bien sin guerra. Le fallo, los anglos tenian el poder total, como deciamos algunos, así que Kiev no va a negociar nada. Y tardar 6 meses en cambiar el paso es de ser un zote, no un ajedrecista.
> 
> El tema de los equilibrios no es real, funciona siempre salvo en un caso: GUERRA. En este caso, el presidente si le apoya el ejercito ( y lo haria si decidiera tomarsela en serio ) simplemente arrasa. Pero Putin no quiere cambiar Ruisa, ese es su problema quiere ser el "anglo honorario" del este y compartir...eso no es posible. Pero supongo que lo acabara viendo en algun momento.



Seguramente lo acabará viendo cuando esté colgando de la horca por traidor, en el segundo del final, esto ya no se lo traga nadie, imagine los pobres desgraciados a los que mandan al frente a morir y a matar por cuenta y orden de unos agentes de potencias extranjeras.


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Zona al oeste de Nueva York



estos yanquis tanto primer mundo y a la primera de cambio que les caen cuatro copos colapsan 
si pasaran el quitanieves los muy gorrinos y echaran sal como hacemos en españa no pasaria eso. en mi pueblo hasta con una pala retiramos eso


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

@AZgeopolitics

_Director de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía: "El próximo invierno será más difícil para Europa debido a la escasez de gas. En febrero-marzo, las existencias en los almacenamientos europeos descenderán al 30% y será muy difícil aumentarlas al 80-90% para el próximo invierno."_


----------



## Kron II (27 Dic 2022)

Winter is... all about buying wax candles


----------



## kelden (27 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Seguramente lo acabará viendo cuando esté colgando de la horca por traidor, en el segundo del final, esto ya no se lo traga nadie, imagine los pobres desgraciados a los que mandan al frente a morir y a matar por cuenta y orden de unos agentes de potencias extranjeras.



Ya lo dijo bien claro en la última rueda de prensa que dió:

"No repetiremos los errores del pasado… *No vamos a militarizar nuestro país o militarizar la economía*… y no haremos cosas que realmente no necesitamos, en detrimento de nuestra gente, la economía y la esfera social. Mejoraremos las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y todo el componente militar. Lo haremos con calma, rutina y constancia, sin prisas”.

Está claro, no? Lo dice el mismo en público: lo primero la economía, la guerra .... ya tal .... Su postura es la del que cree que puede estar así toda la vida sin excesivos problemas.   Y en cierto modo tiene razón: la capacidad ukra, salvo petardo ocasional y aislado, para dañar a Rusia es cero. A cambio les va a quedar un páramo inhabitable y cuanto más dure, mas inhabitable.


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

@DagnyTaggart963


_Más de mil empresas lituanas se declaran en quiebra en 2022

En 2022, el número de organizaciones en quiebra será 1,5 veces superior al de todo el año pasado.

Los analistas lituanos prevén un fuerte aumento de las quiebras en un futuro próximo debido a la crisis energética._


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> estos yanquis tanto primer mundo y a la primera de cambio que les caen cuatro copos colapsan
> si pasaran el quitanieves los muy gorrinos y echaran sal como hacemos en españa no pasaria eso. en mi pueblo hasta con una pala retiramos eso



Mucho lamer el culo a los yanquis, pero para muchas cosas son unos chapuceros de tres pares de cojones. Ese caos no lo ves en Asturias cuando caen nevadonas (en Rusia por descontado que tampoco)


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

@DagnyTaggart963

_Lavrov :
"Washington fue más lejos: allí, algunos "funcionarios anónimos" del Pentágono amenazaron de hecho con infligir un "golpe de decapitación" al Kremlin, de hecho, estamos hablando de la amenaza de la eliminación física del jefe del Estado ruso._


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ciertamente aunque Rusia esta en los dos continentes por territorio es más asiatica que europeda, me parece de puta madre a ver si en Europa nos vamos dando cuenta que somos un mojón...



Pero por población es más europea que asiática. Siberia es un enorme vacío.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Zona al oeste de Nueva York



TU ves blanco, YO veo "no hay gas para Enero en Uropa".


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> *Espectaculares imágenes de inundaciones en Petra.*
> 
> Nada que no haya pasado con anterioridad y que los antiguos nabateos canalizaban con una elaborada red de canalizaciones, presas y depósitos.
> Se reportan graves inundaciones en el icónico monumento de Petra en Jordania hoy - YouTube



Impresiona ver Petra con semejantes cascadas, en pleno desierto. Será el recalentamiento güebal.


----------



## kelden (27 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero por población es más europea que asiática. Siberia es un enorme vacío.



Los rusos, todos, son un revoltijo de eslavos, turcos, mongoles, etc...etc.... O te crees que los de la Horda de Oro no se follaban a las rusas?   Eso es como aquí ... te crees que los moros no se follaban a las castellanas o aragonesas? Abderramán III era hijo de una vasca. Y al revés, claro.


----------



## EUROPIA (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Veraz (27 Dic 2022)

Que maravilla Paco. Los rusonazis no saben ni por donde les sopla el aire ni por donde les llegan los drones enemigos:


----------



## El Veraz (27 Dic 2022)

Uno de los tanques mas avanzados (supuestamente) sobre el terreno, destruido por un simple dron.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Dic 2022)

recordemos que puse aqui varias páginas atrás un link donde se podia comprobar (si no lo han borrado ya, yo ya he hecho copia de la pagina....) en una pagina de newntrola que tiene su logo de la otan al final de página demostrando quien manda y quien los financia ademas de Soritos el patrocinador de la falsa ixquierda wokiana y liloide. Nos vuelven a "ensenar" lo que es para ellos periodismo "para que no te la cuelen" o eso dicen:
No, esta fotografía de la mujer de Zelenski en un jet privado con lo que habría comprado en París no es real: es un montaje (msn.com)

Cuanto más tratan de dar explicaciones que nadie pide es porque realmente les preocupa eso que tanto molesta, tipico de gente con mala conciencia o de psicópatas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron su bastión en el pueblo de Bakhmutskoye, lo que permite a las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia avanzar al sur de Soledar.

Según informan desde el terreno, nuestros combatientes cortaron la principal arteria de transporte utilizada por el enemigo: hablamos de la carretera que va de Artemovsk a la parte oriental de Soledar, pasando por el pueblo de Bakhmutskoye, que el día anterior quedó bajo el control de los militares rusos.

En el mismo Bakhmutsky fue despejado el centro defensivo del enemigo, ubicado en una escuela local.

Ahora nuestros grupos de asalto pueden empezar a moverse desde el pueblo de Bakhmutskoye hasta la parte sur de Soledar y a continuación alcanzar al ferrocarril. De esta forma la agrupación ucraniana puede quedar partida en dos grupos separados.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> M
> 
> La IA el santo grial de nuestros tiempos.



Casi que la quieren hacer algo así como dios. El Santo Grial era algo misterioso que había que encontrar corriendo graves peligros y duras pruebas. Esta otra te la meten con calzador por doquier...


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las tropas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron su bastión en el pueblo de Bakhmutskoye, lo que permite a las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia avanzar al sur de Soledar.
> 
> Según informan desde el terreno, nuestros combatientes cortaron la principal arteria de transporte utilizada por el enemigo: hablamos de la carretera que va de Artemovsk a la parte oriental de Soledar, pasando por el pueblo de Bakhmutskoye, que el día anterior quedó bajo el control de los militares rusos.
> 
> ...



@terro6666 comete esto jolagranputa


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Zona al oeste de Nueva York



¡Quina caloreta que fá! 
Por contra en Valencia estamos disfrutando de unos días de inicio de invierno increíbles con máximas de 24º hasta ayer. Ahora mismo 19º - 20º.


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Mucho lamer el culo a los yanquis, pero para muchas cosas son unos chapuceros de tres pares de cojones. Ese caos no lo ves en Asturias cuando caen nevadonas (en Rusia por descontado que tampoco)



con la pasta que tienen tendrian que estar los quitanieves trabajando y echando sal sin problemas y los servicios municipales limpiando las aceras o las calles principales, que menos. 
cuatro copos y parece eso el everest


----------



## El Veraz (27 Dic 2022)

Y mientras, el mayor donante de armas al ejercito ucraniano cada vez suministrando mas cantidad:


----------



## McNulty (27 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Desde luego el payaso de Medvedev se ganará el premio al mejor actor cómico después de Zelensky.
> Perro ladrador poco mordedor. Y si no que le pregunten a Al Assad o.... Gadafi.
> Echo de menos al clapham, espero que esté con la armenia en alguna isla griega.....



Es una troleada muy mal tirada yo creo. Porque le estás diciendo al enemigo lo que deseas que pase.


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Los rusos, todos, son un revoltijo de eslavos, turcos, mongoles, etc...etc.... O te crees que los de la Horda de Oro no se follaban a las rusas?   Eso es como aquí ... te crees que los moros no se follaban a las castellanas o aragonesas? Abderramán III era hijo de una vasca. Y al revés, claro.



Estoy hablando de dónde viven mayoritariamente, no de lo que son. Aquí mezcláis todo llevados por vuestras mierdas, pero eso sí, de conocimiento del mundo, cero patatero. Todo estereotipos.


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

Que padre e hija están tronados y buscan el exhibicionismo a toda costa, no me cabe ninguna duda. Pero que un medio de comunicación como la ABC les proporcione relevancia pública, es síntoma de que se han perdido los verdaderos objetivos de la información periodística. 
Hasta que el próximo desquiciado supere el listón de la extravagancia, y así sucesivamente.




_La tormenta de invierno no impidió que dos aficionados de los Buffalo Bills cenaran al aire libre. El dúo padre-hija se vistió con la equipación de los Bills y comió hamburguesas en medio de la ventisca.

_


----------



## Yoi-yitsu (27 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Uno de los tanques mas avanzados (supuestamente) sobre el terreno, destruido por un simple dron.



El hashtag dice "#RussianUkrainianWar"

Pero el video es del 17 de agosto de 2021.


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

Acabo de encontrar el regalo que le ha hecho el novio de rejon por papá Noel.


----------



## McNulty (27 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¡Quina caloreta que fá!
> Por contra en Valencia estamos disfrutando de unos días de inicio de invierno increíbles con máximas de 24º hasta ayer. Ahora mismo 19º - 20º.



Lo de Valencia es absurdo, y después de unos días que he pasado en Madrid más. No he puesto la calefacción ni un solo día. Se está de ptm. Supongo que en enero-febrero hará más frío.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2022)

Una visión desde la óptica india…
Ukraine war tolls death knell for NATO
Pero en cambio, esto está resultando ser un Zugzwang clásico en el juego final, para pedir prestado de la literatura alemana de ajedrez, donde Estados Unidos tiene la obligación de hacer un movimiento sobre Ucrania, pero cualquier movimiento que haga solo empeorará su posición geopolítica.








Ukraine war tolls death knell for NATO - Indian Punchline


President Vladimir Putin addressed an expanded meeting of the Russian Defence Ministry Board, Moscow, Dec. 21, 2022 The defining moment in US President Joe Biden’s press conference at the White House last Wednesday, during President Zelensky’s visit, was his virtual admission that he is...



www.indianpunchline.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (27 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Que padre e hija están tronados y buscan el exhibicionismo a toda costa, no me cabe ninguna duda. Pero que un medio de comunicación como la ABC les proporcione relevancia pública, es síntoma de que se han perdido los verdaderos objetivos de la información periodística.
> Hasta que el próximo desquiciado supere el listón de la extravagancia, y así sucesivamente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305705
> ...



Total, el gas de la ducha caliente se lo financia los gilipollas de los eropedos.


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> con la pasta que tienen tendrian que estar los quitanieves trabajando y echando sal sin problemas y los servicios municipales limpiando las aceras o las calles principales, que menos.
> cuatro copos y parece eso el everest



Calla calla, que el estado es muuuuuuy maaaaalooooo.... Mucho hacerse pajas con los EEUU, pero es rarísimo que la Autopista del Huerna esté un día entero cerrada por nevadas copiosas. Creo que en los últimos 15 años sólo ocurrió una vez.


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

_"El 80% de la información que escuchamos en los medios de comunicación occidentales es propaganda bélica ucraniana... que podría desembocar en una tercera guerra mundial que, sin duda, escalaría hasta el nivel nuclear". - 
@AmericaFirstCon
, Director Adjunto de Operaciones Nacionales, EMP Task Force on National & Homeland Security

_


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Mucho lamer el culo a los yanquis, pero para muchas cosas son unos chapuceros de tres pares de cojones. Ese caos no lo ves en Asturias cuando caen nevadonas (en Rusia por descontado que tampoco)



En Asturias no caen esos nevadones nunca. A lo mejor caían hace muchas décadas pero ahora ya no. En los únicos lugares en Asturias en los que caen tanta nieve es en pueblos de alta montaña y en los puertos de montaña, y en esos lugares con tener unas pocas máquinas quitanieves ya pueden mantener las carreteras abiertas. Si todo el territorio de Asturias acabara cubierto por tanta nieve como se ve ahora en esas zonas de EE.UU. el caos que se iba a crear en Asturias no me lo quiero ni imaginar.

Además es normal que en EE.UU. no den abasto a la hora de retirar la nieve por el tipo de planificación urbana que tienen. Con la población tan dispersa es mucho más difícil mantener todas las carreteras abiertas. En España, en cambio, con una buena parte de la población viviendo de manera muy concentrada en zulos de mierda, es mucho más fácil mantener las carreteras limpias de nieve.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (27 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Que hable de inteligencia emocional alguien que defiende una invasión para impedir que una gente tome sus propias decisiones en libertad, solo con el argumento de la "seguridad" o de los "nachis malos malosos", hay que tener un par de cojones grandes, pero gigantes.
> Después de que los mismos estén día tras día amenazando a "occidente" con nukes "porque se tiene que hacer lo que diga el niñito del kremlin"...qué huevazos....



Otro histriónico mermado hipersensibilizado que no es capaz de mantener bajo control su cerebro límbico. Cuanto daño hizo Bambi en las débiles mentes occidentales

Manejáis un buenismo nauseabundo y además muy cínico.

Es lo que tiene la manía que tenemos en occidente por nuestra herencia judeo cristiana de identificar el bien y el mal como valores absolutos, y además establecer como malo todo aquello que se contrapone a nuestra moral o intereses

Y el caso de ucrania es un perfecto ejemplo de ello. Que quienes durante décadas de neocolonialismo han atacado y arrasado decenas de paises, y promovido cientos de conflictos militares sociales o económicos, que han provocado decenas de millones de victimas directas y cientos de millones de pobres, en regiones a miles de km de sus fronteras, se arroguen el derecho ahora a decidir si Rusia tiene o no derecho a intervenir cuando considera en peligro sus intereses nacionales y se amenaza a sus ciudadanos en sus propias fronteras muestra el grado de degradación moral en el que vivimos, o mas bien al que se ha arrastrado a las débiles sociedades occidentales, mediante la postverdad y el ataque cognitivo que busca la respuesta emocional que anule la racional

Especialmente si tenemos en cuenta que durante años ha sido EEUU y la UE quien ha fomentado el odio entre ucranianos y Rusos con el fin de debilitar a Rusia y provocar el conflicto, y hacer que los ucranianos mueran y sufran por ellos.

Fíjese en un mapa de bases militares y vea cuantas tiene Rusia próximas a EEUU y cuanta tiene EEUU y sus aliados rodeando Rusia

Sin las maniobras de occidente para acosar a Rusia desde hace mas de 10 años este conflicto no se hubiera producido

Y por otro lado, hay que considerar el esfuerzo ruso por reducir al mínimo el numero de bajas civiles, 2% en contraposición con las salvajes intervenciones de los buenos de la OTAN, incluso a costa de exponerse a sufrir bajas, y el arriesgado intento de acabar la guerra con una operación relámpago, para reducir los daños, que fracaso gracias al interés de Occidente de alargar el conflicto y es sufrimiento del pueblo ucraniano









Rusia e Irán. El enemigo de mi enemigo


Las sanciones a Rusia e Irán están acercando a ambos países a una alianza geoestratégica de imprevisibles consecuencias.




3tde.es













Acabar con Putin. Cuidado con lo que se desea


Debilitar a Rusia o buscar el derrocamiento de Putin, es una irresponsabilidad que puede tener desastrosas consecuencias para la seguridad.




3tde.es


----------



## Kron II (27 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Falta de energía??? Cual falta de energía?? Hoy por enésimo día el gas y el gasoil siguen bajando¡¡¡ Ya está a precios del 2021, que nos quiere decir???Con Vladimir nada nos falta¡¡¡ *Con enemigos así quien necesita amigos¡¡¡*



El tejido industrial europeo no va a desaparecer por apagones, racionamientos, y/o cortes de gas o de luz programados, aunque sea lo más llamativo para la población. La industria centroeuropea, principalmente y sobre todo su centro: Alemania, sustentaba gran parte de su ventaja competitiva en base a poder producir con energía rusa casi regalada. Una vez que no tiene acceso a la energía que requiere su industria a ese precio, su futuro es ir paulatinamente desindustrializándose, cediendo sus cuotas de mercado en los distintos sectores a otras empresas asiáticas y estadounidenses.

Lo que está sucediendo con las medicinas es que a la industria farmacéutica europea no le es rentable la producción masiva con los costes de energía y materias primas actuales, por lo que está diciendo: o me subvencionáis la producción (algo que no se puede hacer durante mucho tiempo sin destruir la economía), o nacionalizáis la industria de producción de ciertos medicamentos y absorbéis los costes, produciendo a pérdidas (tiene el mismo resultado que lo anterior a medio plazo), o los antibióticos, antivirales, etc, os lo procuráis en otros países. Si pueden atender vuestra demanda (que ya han dicho que, de momento, no podrían).


----------



## Burbruxista (27 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Que maravilla Paco. Los rusonazis no saben ni por donde les sopla el aire ni por donde les llegan los drones enemigos:



Sin más comentarios sobre la fuente de la información que ha colgado, para no perder el tiempo, paso a preguntarle: ¿hay alguna fuente mínimamente fiable que acredite esta información?

Pd. Me da que todavía se está ud riendo de cuando eligió el nick para este perfil ¿a que sí?


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Asturias no caen esos nevadones nunca. A lo mejor caían hace muchas décadas pero ahora ya no. En los únicos lugares en Asturias en los que caen tanta nieve es en pueblos de alta montaña y en los puertos de montaña, y en esos lugares con tener unas pocas máquinas quitanieves ya pueden mantener las carreteras abiertas. Si todo el territorio de Asturias acabara cubierto por tanta nieve como se ve ahora en esas zonas de EE.UU. el caos que se iba a crear en Asturias no me lo quiero ni imaginar.
> 
> Además es normal que en EE.UU. no den abasto a la hora de retirar la nieve por el tipo de planificación urbana que tienen. Con la población tan dispersa es mucho más difícil mantener todas las carreteras abiertas. En España, en cambio, con una buena parte de la población viviendo de manera muy concentrada en zulos de mierda, es mucho más fácil mantener las carreteras limpias de nieve.



En el 2008 se montó una buena en el Huerna por una nevadona, hasta la UME tuvo que intervenir. Pero sólo estuvo un día cortada.

Donde estoy esas nevadas son habituales. Y no pasa nada. La planificación urbana de los EEUU es muy poco práctica.

Zulos de mierda... Ya quisieran muchos yanquis la calidad de un piso Paco.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Dic 2022)

Ucrania rompe la línea rusa en Kreminna: limpia las trincheras enemigas a golpe de granada


En las últimas horas, se ha confirmado la toma de Dibrova y Chervonopopivka, pequeñas localidades al oeste y al norte de Kreminna




www.elespanol.com


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

Para los que dicen que Rusia no es un país expansionista e imperialista.


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Si Kreminna cae queda amenazada toda la línea que va hasta Svatovo y puede suponer un avance tan importante como el que hicieron este verano. La verdad es que esperaba que con la movilización al menos hubieran sido capaces de disponer de reservas para evitar este tipo de rupturas pero parece que les han pillado en bragas .. Habra que ver si hay capacidad para llevar reservas allí antes de que se produzca la perdida de la ciudad.



Lo de Lugansk ya es de broma y mira que se ha advertido veces, hasta aquí que somos mariscales del salón de nuestras casas.
Pero no lo digas muy alto, que te tildarán de antirruso encubierto.


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Ciertamente aunque Rusia esta en los dos continentes por territorio es más asiatica que europeda, me parece de puta madre a ver si en Europa nos vamos dando cuenta que somos un mojón...



No sé, como caiga Lugansk es posible que Rusia solo sea Asiática en unos meses.
Y ya en serio, Rusia además de poder jugar se clasificará para el mundial con la gorra y ganará la copa de Asia con bastante frecuencia. Todo son ventajas.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Dic 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Me limito a mostrar la ignorancia de los foreros (incluyendo la tuya cuando toca).
> 
> El dibujo es absurdo, hecho por ignorantes, que posiblemente estarán en Bruselas o en Washington, un ucraniano no haría ese dibujo porque allí si saben que Stalin era Georgiano y que no es el ejemplo adecuado como figura para representar "el imperialismo ruso-sovietico sobre otros pueblos de la zona"...pero después de todo esta guerra la han organizado en Washington con lo que que es lógico que la propaganda también la haga allí algún becario del departamento de estado.



Partes de un supuesto falso, que es la creencia (absurda, por cierto) de llamar ignorante a quien lo ve las cosas como tú, te explico por qué: Stalin si representa un imperialismo ruso, prque, básicamente controló todo en favor de Moscú, bueno, en favor de el mismo, pero con base en el imperialismo de la URSS, porque, si, la URSS era un estado imperialista, mucho más que otros que tooodo el mundo señala
Joder, y nombras a Beria además....no sé si habras leido algo de el, pero era otro hijo puta con pintas, que se dedicaba a violar masivamente a toda la que podía, menudo ejemplo de "lider"...por cierto, hablas de que compitió con Brezhnev por ser el sucesor como si hubiesen tenido elecciones o debates, cuando eso fue a tiros y terminaron asesinandole...de verdad que, menudos ejemplos de mierda queréis para una sociedad, colega...

Me vas a decir que hay muchos ucranianos que añoran a Stalin ahora? en serio? "oh, ej que no eran ruzoz...""
Es curioso, muy curioso que todo lo que "incomoda" lo hacen siempre desde Washington, qué casualidad, oye


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> @AZgeopolitics
> 
> _Director de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía: "El próximo invierno será más difícil para Europa debido a la escasez de gas. En febrero-marzo, las existencias en los almacenamientos europeos descenderán al 30% y será muy difícil aumentarlas al 80-90% para el próximo invierno."_



Como todos los pacoapocalipsis, pal año que viene si eso.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo de Lugansk ya es de broma y mira que se ha advertido veces, hasta aquí que somos mariscales del salón de nuestras casas.
> Pero no lo digas muy alto, que te tildarán de antirruso encubierto.



Ya cayó Lugansk?….y Moscú?


----------



## Yomateix (27 Dic 2022)

Vaya chorrada, pero leyendo el nombre de quien la escribe, ya se entiende porqué lo hace. En todo caso la comparativa con Cataluña sería el Dombas y su derecho a establecerse como estado independiente o considerarse Rusos. Pero vamos, que tienen que meter el independentismo hasta en la sopa....si, muy parecido lo de Ucrania con Cataluña....en fin.

*Nacionalismo en Cataluña y en Ucrania: diferencias y semejanzas*

En ambos países una parte de la población, más o menos notable cuantitativamente y más o menos constante en su evolución, considera que pertenece a una nación con derecho a gobernarse ella misma e incluso establecerse como estado independiente reconocido internacionalmente. En los dos hay quien lo impugna, tanto entre sus propios ciudadanos como en el exterior, hasta negar incluso su existencia diferenciada y su identidad.

Por *Lluís Bassets*


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

En Rusia, como todo va tan bien, han prohibido las transferencias de divisas fuera de Rusia a partir del 1 de marzo.

Y también sacaron una ley para que las empresas exportadoras vendan en el mercado el 80% de sus ingresos de divisas recibidos a partir del 1 de enero de 2022.


----------



## Giles Amaury (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En el 2008 se montó una buena en el Huerna por una nevadona, hasta la UME tuvo que intervenir. Pero sólo estuvo un día cortada.
> 
> Donde estoy esas nevadas son habituales. Y no pasa nada. La planificación urbana de los EEUU es muy poco práctica.
> 
> Zulos de mierda... Ya quisieran muchos yanquis la calidad de un piso Paco.



Tú lo has dicho: en el Huerna. Es lo que yo he dicho. No se puede comparar un nevadón que solo afecta a una área muy limitada donde apenas vive nadie y encima con la población muy concentrada, a un nevadón en un área mucho más amplia, con mucha más población y encima más dispersa.

A los estadounidenses le encantaría vivir en un piso Paco, sí. Eso de oír a los vecinos hasta hacer sus necesidades en el baño y cuando follan por la noche es algo que les encantaría. Debe de ser esa la razón por la que hay colas de norteamericanos para ir a vivir a España.


----------



## trichetin (27 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


>






Señor juez, yo sólo analizo la propaganda.


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Para los que dicen que Rusia no es un país expansionista e imperialista.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305731



Descubriste la pólvora, compañeru...















Wikiwand - Territorial evolution of France


This article describes the process by which the territorial extent of metropolitan France came to be as it is since 1947. The territory of the French State is spread throughout the world. Metropolitan France is that part which is in Europe. West Francia, which arose from the Treaty of Verdun of...




www.wikiwand.com


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ya cayó Lugansk?….y Moscú?



No creo, pero los ucranianos están rompiendo el frente, entiendo que porque apenas hay soldados rusos.
Y es un oblast ruso 100%, no cuela el repliegue táctico como en Jarkov. Tampoco el de Jersón, aquí no hay río que valga a las espaldas.


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho: en el Huerna. Es lo que yo he dicho. No se puede comparar un nevadón que solo afecta a una área muy limitada donde apenas vive nadie y encima con la población muy concentrada, a un nevadón en un área mucho más amplia, con mucha más población y encima más dispersa.
> 
> A los estadounidenses le encantaría vivir en un piso Paco, sí. Eso de oír a los vecinos hasta hacer sus necesidades en el baño y cuando follan por la noche es algo que les encantaría. Debe de ser esa la razón por la que hay colas de norteamericanos para ir a vivir a España.



A mí vivir en una casa de galleta a tomar por el culo de todo... Cuestión de gustos.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Otro histriónico mermado hipersensibilizado que no es capaz de mantener bajo control su cerebro límbico. Cuanto daño hizo babi en las débiles mentes occidentales
> 
> Manejáis un buenismo nauseabundo y además muy cínico.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver si te queda claro una cosa, sé que es difícil, porque, posiblemente, tu cerebro no de para más, pero eso no es mi culpa, ya lo siento yo...

Quien ha invadido Ucrania es Rusia, me suda los cojones la "seguridad o intereses nacionales" de un estado, si, considero que no es bueno, por supuesto que distingo entre el bien y el mal, no como tú, que eres tonto y ves las cosas como si fuera el Call of Duty desde tu doritocueva..

Hablas de debilidad y no tienes ni el raciocinio necesario para entender que eso que tu llamas "expansión" de la OTAN es unión...pregúntate por qué, cuál es la razón para que esos países no quieran unirse a Rusia y si a una zona del mundo donde se vive mejor (no hay ni discusión en ese asunto), pero vamos, empieza por investigar esa diferencia de concepto...no es difícil...

De qué maniobras hablas? de tomar decisiones? de querer unirse y formar parte del primer mundo? lo dices tu? desde tu doritocueva, con todas las comodidades? joder...

Ya, anda que no te sentiría bien que destrocen tu casa o la de tus padres con un mkisil, o que te dejen a -20 grados sin electricidad, eh....que chulo es decir las cosas desde el sofá en internet, donde podemos escupir cualquier gilipollez....

Además, enterate, que muchos no queremos ese modelo de sociedad hipertrofiado, basado en un estado hiperintervencionista en la sociedad, con un dictador que lleva más de 20 años dando por culo, buscando el único beneficio del estado y dejando que millones de rusos vivan en la más absoluta miseria

Pero nada, que el niño rata le gusta decir que los demás son "buenistas" porque critiquen eso...qué se le va a hacer....


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Descubriste la pólvora, compañeru...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como decia mi aguelo.....*mal de muchos ,consuelo de tontos*....


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> No creo, pero los ucranianos están rompiendo el frente, entiendo que porque apenas hay soldados rusos.
> Y es un oblast ruso 100%, no cuela el repliegue táctico como en Jarkov. Tampoco el de Jersón, aquí no hay río que valga a las espaldas.



Ya, ya…en tres semanas iban a derrotar a los rusos en marzo…pero algo salió mal…








Как русская РЭБ на Украине отбила у НАТО всякое желание воевать с РФ - Свободная Пресса - Новости Украины. Спецоперация на Украине. Украина последние новости. Яндекс новости. Новости Яндекс. Украина Яндекс. Яндекс Украина. Новости Украины сегодня.


Восьмилетний американский проект под названием «ВСУ» оказался провальным




svpressa.ru





Lo de romper el frente una fantasía más de la OTAN…desde el fracaso del plan de marzo no levantan cabeza…en el Pentágono…


----------



## alfonbass (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Descubriste la pólvora, compañeru...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No dice que hayan sido los únicos, lo que es criticable es ser imperialista y anexar territorios en 2022....


----------



## terro6666 (27 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @terro6666 comete esto jolagranputa



Pero vamos a ver, ese puente pinta algo ?? , preocúpate mas por Bajmut , Stavone y Kremina, por lo que se sabe los rusos ya están corriendo como ratas en esas zonas.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a ver si te queda claro una cosa, sé que es difícil, porque, posiblemente, tu cerebro no de para más, pero eso no es mi culpa, ya lo siento yo...
> 
> Quien ha invadido Ucrania es Rusia, me suda los cojones la "seguridad o intereses nacionales" de un estado, si, considero que no es bueno, por supuesto que distingo entre el bien y el mal, no como tú, que eres tonto y ves las cosas como si fuera el Call of Duty desde tu doritocueva..
> 
> ...



Ukrania la invadió usa en el maidan. Impepinable. 

La injerencia americana en el maidan está demostrada. 

Esto no es bueno ni malo... . . Son intereses. Y lo que usa ha hecho por medios económicos y la CIA, rusia lo hace con medios militares convencionales.


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No dice que hayan sido los únicos, lo que es criticable es ser imperialista y anexar territorios en 2022....



No me seas pinín, anda. Como si es en el 2130.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Papo de luz (27 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> No dice que hayan sido los únicos, lo que es criticable es ser imperialista y anexar territorios en 2022....



a partir de que fecha no se vale?


----------



## bigmaller (27 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ese puente pinta algo ?? , preocúpate mas por Bajmut , Stavone y Kremina, por lo que se sabe los rusos ya están corriendo como ratas en esas zonas.



Sabes lo que te dejan saber. Hay que esperar un dia para saber si ese ataque hacia kremina es fructifero o no.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Zona al oeste de Nueva York



Va, pero si hace sol


----------



## bigmaller (27 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> a partir de que fecha no se vale?



Algunos creen que la cama que le han hecho al peruano no es una invasion... .


----------



## manodura79 (27 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> '_Son, sin duda, las predicciones más absurdas que he oído nunca, al tiempo que demuestran un desconocimiento asombroso de los avances de la inteligencia artificial y la energía sostenible_.'



Vaya, vaya. Qué rápido ha saltado a contestar lo que yo entiendo es un troleo de Medvedev. Ojo porque cuando estos saltan así a desacreditar a tanta velocidad es porque algún punto de razón tendrán las afirmaciones del ruso. Ya deberíamos estar curados en salud con estas cosas. Los mismos que se reían del COVID fueron los que luego nos encerraron. Y ya lo de "avances en la energía sostenible"... sin comentarios.


----------



## Papo de luz (27 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Algunos creen que la cama que le han hecho al peruano no es una invasion... .



El peruano estaba a las ordenes de la CIA.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

*Resumen sobre la situación en Kreminna.*

Después del caos informativo de las últimas 24 horas empieza a formarse una imagen mucho más clara de la situación.

Hoy el mismísimo Zelenski ha pedido "concetrarse" en la ciudad (y en el Donbás).

Hay inequívocos signos de que los rusos se están preparando para abandonar la ciudad:

-Los colaboracionistas han sido evacuados hacia Luhansk capital.
-Los mandos militares han sido trasladados a Rubizne (la siguiente urbe en importancia, al este).
-Los soldados rusos han estado saqueando Kreminna (lo típico: llevándose lavadoras, etc.).
-Sólo ha quedado en la ciudad carne de cañón pura y dura. Me imagino que ahora mismo estarán sacando de la ciudad todo vehículo pesado que se puedan permitir.
-Los telegram rusos están en pánico o justificándose.

Situación para Ucrania:

Las SOF ucranianas intentaron un recon nocturno hace dos noches pero las fuerzas ucranianas en sí NO han entrado todavía en la urbe. Sí han rodeado la ciudad por tres lados, sólo quedándoles a los rusos la carretera a Rubizne (al este) para poder huir. La situación de la ciudad se hace insostenible por horas, la presión ucra es constante. De hecho, conforme os escribo las AFU están intentando tomar AL ASALTO (cosa rara en ellas) la población de Zhytlivka, la única que queda en el AO de Kreminna (está al norte) que no estaba hasta ahora en manos ucranianas (hay dudas en torno a Dibrova pero la mayoría de analistas la da por liberada por las AFU y desde hace más de dos días, de hecho). Las AFU dominan, por tanto, toda la orilla occidental del río Krasna en el AO de Kreminna.

No queda clara cuál puede ser la decisión rusa:

A-Pueden empeñarse en defender la ciudad pero implicaría correr un riesgo muy, muy elevado para los defensores de caer en un caldero/embolsamiento (el AO de Kreminna es muy estrecho, está arrinconada por el río Donets).

B-Es más probable una retirada ordenada. Otra cosa es que decidan aguantar hasta el ultimísimo momento esperando que algunas unidades rusas logren romper el cerco por el lado norte (los rusos siguen atacando Chervonopopivka, sin resultado).

Decisión ucraniana:

-No es muy lógico que las AFU se lancen sobre la ciudad entablando un costoso combate callejero. NO ha sido su costumbre hasta ahora. Me inclino porque se contenten con rodear la ciudad o esperar a que a los defensores se les acaben los suministros, muy especialmente la munición de artillería, que ya es _vox populi_ que les está escaseando a los rusos por todo el frente (hay vídeos de Wagner quejándose de la falta de munición de artillería).

Ya por ampliar más, vengo de haber seguido el twitch de Mundo Andryi. Gon ha hecho un resumen de la importancia estratégica de Kreminna.

1. Lo que ya sabíamos: Kreminna es la llave/bisagra del recodo del río Donets: si cae, caen las ciudades que están detrás: Rubizne, Severodonetsk, Lysychansk... y se abre la posibilidad de atacar por la espalda a toda la acumulación de fuerzas rusas en torno a Bakhmut y el Donbás central.

Esto me hace pensar que los rusos plantarán cara hasta el final, apoyándose en las "líneas Imaginot" defensivas que hay tras Kreminna por mejores o peores que puedan resultar.

2. Lo más interesante ha sido el "después de Kreminna". Gon cree que a Ucrania se le plantean dos opciones claras con las que marear o confundir a los rusos: girar hacia el sur, hacia Severodonetsk, o ir a por Luhansk central avanzando hasta Starobilsk. Eso ya lo sabíamos. Pero justo cuando creía que iba a decir la tercera opción Svatove, sí, la mencionó pero según él las posiciones rusas en torno a Trotske (pegadas a la frontera con Rusia) están tan elevadas que controlan el curso del valle del Krasna así que lo más interesante para las AFU tras tomar Kreminna sería sorprender a los rusos ASCENDIENDO el curso del río desde el sur para liberar Svatove desde abajo, esquivando la artillería rusa.

Mi opinión personal es que como causar sorpresa lo haría pero meterse en ese objetivo sin seguir presionando la triple área Rubizne-Severodonetsk-Lysychansk sería desperdiciar una gran oportunidad de hacer daño y permitir a las fuerzas rusas al sur (lo que incluiría a los Wagner) el reposicionarse. Ojo, quizás las AFU tengan fuerzas suficiente para las DOS cosas, como mencionó Zaluzni un poco crípticamente hace unos días. Pero ahora mismo ambos bandos están empezando a estar faltos de la tan necesaria munición así que tampoco lo veo.

Lo que sí creo es que como se agudice la escasez de municiones, se va a entrar en una fase de guerra de maniobra, dejando de lado la atrición. 



*Raquideo.*


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Dic 2022)

pedi para navidad la guerra nuclear y no ha llegado
asco de año, en serio


----------



## .Kaikus (27 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Incluye petróleo a 150 dólares el barril y gas a 5.000 dólares los 1.000 metros cúbicos, el regreso del Reino Unido a la UE y la posterior ruptura de la Unión Europea. El político también pronostica "Polonia y Hungría capturando regiones occidentales de la antigua Ucrania", "la creación del Cuarto Reich sobre la base de Alemania y sus satélites aliados" y una posterior guerra de esta unión con Francia seguida de la división de Europa y "la nueva partición de Polonia".*



Todo eso es muy posible, pero aceptar de nuevo al Reino Unido en la Union Europea, seria un error garrafal, aunque aceptasen el euro como moneda y desmantelasen la City. @Pat


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> TU ves blanco, YO veo "no hay gas para Enero en Uropa".



De momento Europa esta teniendo un Otoño no muy frio y un comienzo de invierno igual, de España y su cuenca Mediterranea ya ni hablamos 30º en Nochebuena en Valencia marcaba el termometro.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## workforfood (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Descubriste la pólvora, compañeru...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estados Unidos es más artificial, ya te digo que un Texano no tiene nada que ver con uno de Nueva york o de Nebraska. Uno que se mueva de las Dakotas a Florida pensará que está en otro país y uno de Maine a Arizona igual es un país completamente artificial, que solo les une la bandera allí la gente condado, estado y el país es un artificio político que como mucho tienen la misma bandera. Su civilización fueron los indios que la mayoría fueron exterminados no hubo ningún mestizaje y los que sobrevivieron, la mayoría están alcoholizados y viviendo en reservas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2022)

Un nuevo ejército, con la letra K, aparece…








Военная техника Белорусси получила литеру «К»


Показательно: техника белорусской армии получила литеру «К».




politikus.info


----------



## ZHU DE (27 Dic 2022)

La ayuso italiana
Meloni instó a los italianos a apagar la calefacción y las luces en solidaridad con Ucrania obektivno.bg/meloni-prizova… a través de @ObektivnoBg


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Estados Unidos es más artificial, ya te digo que un Texano no tiene nada que ver con uno de Nueva york o de Nebraska. Uno que se mueva de las Dakotas a Florida pensará que está en otro país y uno de Maine a Arizona igual es un país completamente artificial, que solo les une la bandera allí la gente condado, estado y el país es un artificio político que como mucho tienen la misma bandera. Su civilización fueron los indios que la mayoría fueron exterminados no hubo ningún mestizaje y los que sobrevivieron, la mayoría están alcoholizados y viviendo en reservas.



Los EEUU tienen muy poca cohesión social, no son una nación al uso europeo, cada comunidad mantiene en mayor o menor grado sus propios usos y costumbres y no es que se relacionen mucho con otras comunidades. Por no tener, no tienen ni idioma oficial.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

Hoy........


----------



## workforfood (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los EEUU tienen muy poca cohesión social, no son una nación al uso europeo, cada comunidad mantiene en mayor o menor grado sus propios usos y costumbres y no es que se relacionen mucho con otras comunidades. Por no tener, no tienen ni idioma oficial.



Estados Unidos es un concepto político o diría económico no ha habido ninguna civilización que vertebrara ese territorio, no tienen historia por eso que se puedan desmembrar es muy fácil porque culturalmente no tienen nada que les una. Un mexicano o cubano se puede sentir más integrado en Texas o Florida que uno de Nueva Inglaterra y son el mismo país y se está hispanizando a marchas forzadas.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (27 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> El peruano estaba a las ordenes de la CIA.



Le hicieron la cama....los que le aconsejaron estaban a las ordenes de la CIA


----------



## Papo de luz (27 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Le hicieron la cama....los que le aconsejaron estaban a las ordenes de la CIA



Bueno, puede ser. Gano las elecciones de forma sospechosamente similar a Biden...


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

La inteligencia británica dice que durante las últimas 48 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han concentrado sus ataques en las áreas de Bakhmut y Svatovo. El comunicado también señala la captura de un pequeño territorio como resultado de los contraataques rusos.

@milinfolive


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

Están jodidisimos, en cuanto el clima sea más propicio para ofensivas no sé cómo van a parar la contraofensiva ucraniana.


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Estados Unidos es un concepto político o diría económico no ha habido ninguna civilización que vertebrara ese territorio, no tienen historia por eso que se puedan desmembrar es muy fácil porque culturalmente no tienen nada que les una. Un mexicano o cubano se puede sentir más integrado en Texas o Florida que uno de Nueva Inglaterra y son el mismo país y se está hispanizando a marchas forzadas.



Así es. Y sus propios principios les traicionan. Esa defensa a ultranza de las libertades individuales provoca que no exista ninguna fuerza o civilización que vertebre el país, de ahí que no tengan ni idioma oficial, como he dicho antes. Se salvarían si reconocieran a los blancos (euroamericanos) como esa fuerza vertebradora, esa espina dorsal que da un propósito a la nación, que le da una lengua, una cultura y una personalidad definida. Pero claro, según sus estándares, eso ya supondría una forma de discriminación hacia otros grupos (aunque sus derechos fueran respetados de forma escrupulosa) y de paso obligar al ciudadano a adoptar "algo" (como por ejemplo un idioma)

Esa es la gran paradoja de los EEUU, las libertades individuales del ciudadano tienen como consecuencia una sociedad muy fragmentada.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

*Kiev denuncia la matanza de una familia de ocho miembros por el Grupo Wagner.*
Una familia de ocho personas, incluidos cuatro niños, fue asesinada a tiros en la localidad de* Makiivka*, en la región ucraniana de Donetsk, ocupada por los rusos, en un incidente que Ucrania *atribuye al comando de mercenarios del Grupo Wagner.*

La denuncia la realizó este martes Petro Andriushchenko, asesor del alcalde de Mariúpol en el exilio desde que esta ciudad de la región de Donestk fue tomada por los rusos, informó el medio local _Ukrainska Pravda_, replicado por Efe.

Según este medio ucraniano, las autoridades de ocupación rusas han afirmado que los asesinos de la familia, que *incluía un niño de 1 año*, eran delincuentes comunes, aunque ninguna de las versiones ha podido ser contrastada de forma independiente.

Andriushchenko indicó, en su cuenta de Telegram, que en contra de la versión de los "ocupantes rusos", el "asesinato en masa podría haber sido cometido por mercenarios del Grupo Wagner", un grupo paramilitar privado a las órdenes del Kremlin.

Además y según el asesor municipal, "este crimen fue de naturaleza *abiertamente racista, ya que era una familia de etnia gitana la que había sido asesinada.* Todos los muertos presentaban *impactos de bala en la cabeza a quemarropa"*.

Donetsk y Lugansk forman la región denominada Donbás, una zona ubicada en el este de Ucrania que, junto a las regiones de Zaporiyia y Jersón, fueron anexionadas por Rusia el pasado mes de septiembre tras la celebración de sendos referéndums que la comunidad internacional no reconoce.

A pesar de esta declaración, Rusia no ha logrado controlar del todo militarmente ninguna de las cuatro regiones donde mantiene severos combates con el Ejército de Ucrania.


----------



## workforfood (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Los EEUU tienen muy poca cohesión social, no son una nación al uso europeo, cada comunidad mantiene en mayor o menor grado sus propios usos y costumbres y no es que se relacionen mucho con otras comunidades. Por no tener, no tienen ni idioma oficial.



Eso también, Rusia su expansión fue por la expansión de la civilización y cultura rusa e integración de pueblos autóctonos pero es tan ruso uno de Sajalín como uno de Carelia o del Cáucaso, su patria es la civilización rusa.


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

Bonito mapa interactivo con zoom en Sputnik.








Russia's Special Military Operation in Ukraine: How It is Progressing


In February, Russia launched a military operation in Ukraine after Kiev intensified attacks on the people's republics of Donetsk and Lugansk. President Vladimir Putin emphasized that Moscow was aiming to stop the eight-year conflict being...




sputniknews.com


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Me interesa lo que has puesto. Me lo puedes traducir al español?


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

*La guerra de Ucrania, uno de los diez grandes acontecimientos del año 2022.*
El 24 de febrero, el presidente ruso Vladimir *Putin ordena invadir Ucrania *y abre una crisis inédita desde el final de la Guerra Fría.

Ante los países de la *OTAN que manifiestan su apoyo a Ucrania*, el jefe del Kremlin amenaza con usar el arma nuclear, y se dice dispuesto a emplear "todos los medios".

El conflicto provoca* el mayor flujo de refugiados en Europa desde el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial*, y cuesta la vida de miles de soldados y civiles.

Putin, que dice querer "desnazificar" Ucrania, se ve aislado diplomáticamente. La *Unión Europea, Reino Unido y Estados Unidos imponen sanciones a Moscú* que endurecen sucesivamente y entregan armas a Ucrania, que además obtiene el estatus de candidato a la UE.

Los testimonios se multiplican contra el ejército ruso, acusándolo de asesinatos de civiles, torturas y violaciones.

Las tropas rusas renuncian al inicio de la invasión a rodear la capital, Kiev, donde el presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenski se dirige a diario a los dirigentes mundiales para pedirles apoyo económico y militar.

La guerra desata el miedo a una crisis alimentaria mundial, por el* bloqueo marítimo impuesto por Rusia en el mar Negro.*

En julio, un acuerdo permite a Ucrania retomar sus abundantes exportaciones de cereales.

En septiembre, *Putin decreta la movilización de unos 300.000 reservistas y firma la anexión de cuatro territorios ucranianos *total o parcialmente ocupados, tras unos "referendos" denunciados por la comunidad internacional. Al mismo tiempo, *el ejército ruso suma un revés detrás de otro en el terreno*.

Tras el abandono de la región de *Járkov*, Moscú ordena a inicios de noviembre la retirada de sus fuerzas de *Jersón*, en el sur de Ucrania.

A modo de castigo, Rusia lanza *cientos de ataques contra la red energética ucraniana* en la antesala del invierno, resume Afp.


----------



## ellemon (27 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Uno de los tanques mas avanzados (supuestamente) sobre el terreno, destruido por un simple dron.



(supestamente) es el mismo tanque, me lo ha dicho farlopenski. 100% no fake, 1 link mega


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Uno de los tanques mas avanzados (supuestamente) sobre el terreno, destruido por un simple dron.



Lo de poner música de mierda a estos vídeos es por alguna razón?


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

*Las fuerzas rusas sufren pérdidas en Bajmut y Lyman, según las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.*
Las fuerzas ucranianas han repelido los ataques rusos en las áreas de dos asentamientos en la región de *Lugansk* y seis en la región de *Donetsk* durante las últimas 24 horas, dijo el portavoz del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Oleksandr Shtupun, en Facebook.

Durante las últimas 24 horas, el enemigo ha lanzado dos ataques con misiles y dispararon 44 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple durante el último día, añadió.


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Las fuerzas rusas sufren pérdidas en Bajmut y Lyman, según las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.*
> Las fuerzas ucranianas han repelido los ataques rusos en las áreas de dos asentamientos en la región de *Lugansk* y seis en la región de *Donetsk* durante las últimas 24 horas, dijo el portavoz del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Oleksandr Shtupun, en Facebook.
> 
> Durante las últimas 24 horas, el enemigo ha lanzado dos ataques con misiles y dispararon 44 sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple durante el último día, añadió.



Me puedes hacer un resumen de lo que ha pasado?


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

*La Policía ucraniana ha abierto más de 50.000 expedientes por crímenes rusos.*
La Policía Nacional ucraniana ha abierto hasta la fecha* un total de 52.613 procesos penales* para investigar los crímenes atribuidos a las fuerzas rusas y a "sus cómplices" en Ucrania desde que comenzó la invasión, el pasado 24 de febrero.

"Desde el comienzo de la invasión a gran escala de Rusia en Ucrania, los investigadores de la Policía Nacional han iniciado 52.613 investigaciones sobre los delitos cometidos por miembros del servicio de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa y sus cómplices en Ucrania", señaló este martes el informe policial, difundido por la agencia local Ukrinform, reporta Efe.

El documento detalla que la mayoría de los casos, un total de 41.039, se han abierto en virtud del artículo 438 del Código Penal de Ucrania, relacionado con la *violación de "las leyes y las costumbres de la guerra".*

Otros 9.162 se basan en el artículo 110, que versa sobre delitos como la usurpación de la integridad territorial y la inviolabilidad de Ucrania.

La Policía mantiene abiertos *2.224 sumarios relacionados* con actividades de sujetos que han *colaborado con el enemigo*, además de otros cientos por supuestos delitos de alta traición y sabotaje.

Además, los agentes de policía han abierto *53 procesos penales por presuntos delitos de violencia sexual* cometidos por militares rusos.


----------



## alfonbass (27 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ukrania la invadió usa en el maidan. Impepinable.
> 
> La injerencia americana en el maidan está demostrada.
> 
> Esto no es bueno ni malo... . . Son intereses. Y lo que usa ha hecho por medios económicos y la CIA, rusia lo hace con medios militares convencionales.



Venga, muestra fotos y vídeos de eso, no está demostrado esa gilipollez que dices, de todas formas, prefiero que si me invaden, que lo hagan matando, manias que tiene uno....

No, unas "declaraciones", que sé por donde vas a ir o una visita a Kiev no es prueba de nada...siguiente


----------



## alfonbass (27 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> a partir de que fecha no se vale?



Si anexar territorios por la fuerza para usted está bien...queda todo dicho....


----------



## alfonbass (27 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Algunos creen que la cama que le han hecho al peruano no es una invasion... .



Hombre, es una bala que han esquivado los peruanos...a ver si no son lo suficientemente tontos como para seguir deseando socialismo....


----------



## alfonbass (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> No me seas pinín, anda. Como si es en el 2130.



Ok, ya tenemos el reconocimiento de que se trata de eso, nos vamos quitando las caretas...


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

Parece que hay una explicación sobre los ataques con drones en Engels. 
Qué, como los israelies, se esconden en corredores aéreos civiles. 

*❗ La defensa aérea no puede funcionar completamente cuando vuelan aviones civiles, 
Coronel retirado del Estado Mayor General de las FAA de la Federación Mikhail Khodarenok.*
_*
La peculiaridad del trabajo de defensa aérea en aeronaves es que no debería haber aviación
civil en el cielo para su trabajo completo.

Los aviones de combate tienen un sistema de "amigo-enemigo", pero no en los civiles.

Tenemos vuelos restringidos en las regiones fronterizas con Ucrania y donde se realiza SMO.
Como podemos ver, el enemigo ha encontrado una manera de atacar profundo en nuestro territorio.

Por lo tanto, para que la defensa aérea funcione de manera efectiva, es necesario limitar los vuelos 
de la aviación civil no solo en las regiones fronterizas, sino más allá. Además, un dron ucraniano 
podría impactar en el aire a un avión civil.
*_
*La situación es muy grave", dijo Khodarenok en la radio.
t.me/CyberspecNews/14921*


----------



## Papo de luz (27 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si anexar territorios por la fuerza para usted está bien...queda todo dicho....



depende del caso.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

Una familia romaní de 8, incluidos tres niños, fue brutalmente asesinada en la Makeevka ocupad. Todos fueron asesinados de un tiro en la cabeza.

Los sospechosos armados con ametralladoras huyeron en su propio automóvil, Skoda Superb, azul, número de licencia E749UK.

Los niños tenia uno, siete y nueve años.

Según datos preliminares, en la masacre participaron mercenarios de Wagner. 

https://twitter.com/Ray_net_ua/status/1 ... 7020839937
https://twitter.com/antiputler_news/sta ... 2188740608
https://twitter.com/poppoppopkt/status/ ... 0815861760


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, ya tenemos el reconocimiento de que se trata de eso, nos vamos quitando las caretas...



Las potencias tienen intereses, es lo que hay. Yo no soy el que tiene una visión ingenua de la vida.


----------



## vil. (27 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Falta de energía??? Cual falta de energía?? Hoy por enésimo día el gas y el gasoil siguen bajando¡¡¡ Ya está a precios del 2021, que nos quiere decir???Con Vladimir nada nos falta¡¡¡ *Con enemigos así quien necesita amigos¡¡¡*



Lo siento, pero lo tuyo es mero esfuerzo en balde, el CORTOPLACISMO y la ceguera del fondo de los asuntos... cómo se consigue que suban los pisos imparablemente y cómo es posible que alguien no vea lo que EN EL FONDO está sucediendo... PUES, PUES.... el cortoplacismo, la incapacidad de mirar al fondo, de mirar al largo, de ver o querer ver...

Los precios de la energía están bajos POR?????... CUAL es el precio de los automóviles de segunda mano, de incluso más de 20 años y EL SALARIO... 

Sabes lo que son las ECONOMIAS DE ESCALA y sabes lo que está pasando con ellas????... la energía va a seguir cayendo en cuanto a precio, eso es INEVITABLE... y a la par vas a ver cómo los precios se sostienen y los salarios BAJAN sostenídamente... SUDAMERICANIZACIÓN se llama a eso... 

Los RUSOS LO SABEN, el TIO SAM lo sabe, TÚ NO LO VES Y... cuando lo veas será demasiado tarde...


----------



## TOJO_3 (27 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Vaya chorrada, pero leyendo el nombre de quien la escribe, ya se entiende porqué lo hace. En todo caso la comparativa con Cataluña sería el Dombas y su derecho a establecerse como estado independiente o considerarse Rusos. Pero vamos, que tienen que meter el independentismo hasta en la sopa....si, muy parecido lo de Ucrania con Cataluña....en fin.
> 
> *Nacionalismo en Cataluña y en Ucrania: diferencias y semejanzas*
> 
> ...



Los nacionalistas hiperventilados catalanes son como los de Ucrania, imponiendo sus mierdas identitarias y prohibiendo el uso del idioma de los demás.

Los nazis ucranianos llaman rusos de mierda a los ucranianos que se revelan contra el Maidán, y les quieren echar a Moscú. Los de la republiqueta llaman ñordos a los malos catalanes y les quieren echar a Castilla. 

Cataluña podría estar en la misma situación que Ucrania, pero su Maidán no funcionó.

Ves?, todos podemos sacar similitudes.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *La Policía ucraniana ha abierto más de 50.000 expedientes por crímenes rusos.*
> La Policía Nacional ucraniana ha abierto hasta la fecha* un total de 52.613 procesos penales* para investigar los crímenes atribuidos a las fuerzas rusas y a "sus cómplices" en Ucrania desde que comenzó la invasión, el pasado 24 de febrero.
> 
> "Desde el comienzo de la invasión a gran escala de Rusia en Ucrania, los investigadores de la Policía Nacional han iniciado 52.613 investigaciones sobre los delitos cometidos por miembros del servicio de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa y sus cómplices en Ucrania", señaló este martes el informe policial, difundido por la agencia local Ukrinform, reporta Efe.
> ...








Toma un par de sardinas, te lo has ganado. A los pingüinos os gustan las sardinas verdad?


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Toma un par de sardinas, te lo has ganado. A los pingüinos os gustan las sardinas verdad?



A ti seguro mucho mas una mamada al hijoputin.......GILIPOLLAS.....


----------



## Papo de luz (27 Dic 2022)

TOJO_3 dijo:


> Los nacionalistas hiperventilados catalanes son como los de Ucrania, imponiendo sus mierdas identitarias y prohibiendo el uso del idioma de los demás.
> 
> Los nazis ucranianos llaman rusos de mierda a los ucranianos que se revelan contra el Maidán, y les quieren echar a Moscú. Los de la republiqueta llaman ñordos a los malos catalanes y les quieren echar a Castilla.
> 
> ...



El cagalufomaidan fue un aviso a Rajoy para que se fuera si no queria ser complice de la plandemia. No nos engañemos, si Cataluña no se ha independizado es porque les conviene que esten dentro de una España que ha demostrado der buena vasalla.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

*Taiwán amplía el servicio militar obligatorio ante la amenaza de China que preocupa más por la invasión de Ucrania.*
Taiwán anunció este martes una ampliación de su servicio militar obligatorio, *de cuatro meses a un año*, citando como justificación la amenaza de China.

Esta isla de gobierno democrático vive bajo la sombra de una invasión de China, cada vez más beligerante, que la considera un territorio propio a recuperar en el futuro, incluso por la fuerza, informa Afp.

La presidenta taiwanesa, Tsai Ing-wen, anunció la extensión del servicio militar *para todos los hombres nacidos después del 1 de enero de 2005* en una rueda de prensa, tras una reunión de alto nivel sobre seguridad nacional.

"Nadie quiere la guerra", pero por otro lado, "la paz no nos va caer del cielo", anunció la presidenta taiwanesa.

Por ello, "hemos decidido restaurar el servicio militar de un año a partir de 2024", indicó Tsai, quien destacó que "las intimidaciones y amenazas [de China] contra Taiwán se están haciendo cada vez más evidentes".

La* perspectiva de una invasión china* cada vez preocupa más a Taipéi y sus aliados occidentales, especialmente *después de la ofensiva rusa contra Ucrania.*


----------



## ellemon (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



todo eso con un dron, que fuerte!!! creo que tambien de la onda expansiva se le rompierron los gayumbos a Putin.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

ellemon dijo:


> todo eso con un dron, que fuerte!!! creo que tambien de la onda expansiva se le rompierron los gayumbos a Putin.



El hijoPutin "el Bajito" es un cleptócrata psicópata con 47 años de trayectoria criminal, desde que ingresó en el KGB. No se puede ceder ante sus chantajes. 

Este genocida enano ha arruinado el futuro de Rusia por muchas generaciones. Europa ya ha despertado e incrementa medidas anti-Putin continuamente. Rusia, ¡despierta!. ¡Putin a la cárcel!


----------



## vil. (27 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> El tejido industrial europeo no va a desaparecer por apagones, racionamientos, y/o cortes de gas o de luz programados, aunque sea lo más llamativo para la población. La industria centroeuropea, principalmente y sobre todo su centro: Alemania, sustentaba gran parte de su ventaja competitiva en base a poder producir con energía rusa casi regalada. Una vez que no tiene acceso a la energía que requiere su industria a ese precio, su futuro es ir paulatinamente desindustrializándose, cediendo sus cuotas de mercado en los distintos sectores a otras empresas asiáticas y estadounidenses.
> 
> Lo que está sucediendo con las medicinas es que a la industria farmacéutica europea no le es rentable la producción masiva con los costes de energía y materias primas actuales, por lo que está diciendo: o me subvencionáis la producción (algo que no se puede hacer durante mucho tiempo sin destruir la economía), o nacionalizáis la industria de producción de ciertos medicamentos y absorbéis los costes, produciendo a pérdidas (tiene el mismo resultado que lo anterior a medio plazo), o los antibióticos, antivirales, etc, os lo procuráis en otros países. Si pueden atender vuestra demanda (que ya han dicho que, de momento, no podrían).



Es cuestión de ceguera, vamos hacia Sudamérica de cabeza con todas sus consecuencias... en Sudamérica hay capacidad productiva si tenemos en cuenta sólo el coste de mano de obra, la energía es más barata incluso que en Europa, pero... pero... no tienen economías de escala a nivel productivo, ni capital para procurarse semejante capacidad, pero lo peor tienen una inmensa deuda que pagar y les obliga a consumir cantidades surrealistas de capital en su coste, que jamás llega a darse (Bonos Brady mediante)... sólo basta ver lo que está pasando en el mercado del automóvil o ir a comprar al supermercado...

La energía barata no podía dejar de surcar el tejido industrial tanto europeo como ESPECÍFICAMENTE el Alemán, máxime con China que sí la obtiene... 

La única solución que quedaría ante todo esto que está aconteciendo es DESTRUIR China para eliminar su capacidad productiva...

Todo esto empieza a ser MUY DRAMÁTICO y a cámara lenta mientras el TONTO aplaude los goles de su EQUIPO y este se endeuda hasta límites inviables: BARCELONA F.C.

El cortoplacismo y la ceguera son malos amigos de viaje, pero... es lo que hay...


----------



## RankXerox (27 Dic 2022)

El Veraz dijo:


> Uno de los tanques mas avanzados (supuestamente) sobre el terreno, destruido por un simple dron.



En la pantalla que muestras en el video se ve la fecha 08/17/2021 así que muy actual no parece que sea.............


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

No será la disputa bélica en Ucrania la que resolverá este batiburrillo geopolitico,
sino que será el tema energético lo que va a generar la transición política mediante
la división generalizada de occidente; que ya se está dando gracias a la codicia 
de los parásito imperiales.

Biden, estando con el cómico, admitió que está limitado en la guerra de poder en Ucrania, 
ya que los aliados europeos no quieren una guerra con Rusia.:

*“Ahora, dices, '¿Por qué no le damos a Ucrania todo lo que hay para dar?' Bueno, por dos razones.
Uno, hay toda una Alianza fundamental para quedarse con Ucrania. Y la idea de que le daríamos 
a Ucrania material que es diferente del que ya se está dando allí tendría la perspectiva de romper 
la OTAN y dividir la Unión Europea y el resto del mundo…[.]*

Probablemente, ahí, estaba mostrando la fragilidad de la unidad occidental.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2022)

RankXerox dijo:


> En la pantalla que muestras en el video se ve la fecha 08/17/2021 así que muy actual no parece que sea.............



Están recopilando material de lo que tienen por ahí de meses anteriores…por lo visto ahora no van las cosas bien y acuden a un viejo truco…


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Lo siento, pero lo tuyo es mero esfuerzo en balde, el CORTOPLACISMO y la ceguera del fondo de los asuntos... cómo se consigue que suban los pisos imparablemente y cómo es posible que alguien no vea lo que EN EL FONDO está sucediendo... PUES, PUES.... el cortoplacismo, la incapacidad de mirar al fondo, de mirar al largo, de ver o querer ver...
> 
> Los precios de la energía están bajos POR?????... CUAL es el precio de los automóviles de segunda mano, de incluso más de 20 años y EL SALARIO...
> 
> ...



Más claro agua. Oferta y demanda, de toda la vida.

Vamos camino de ser como los países de Sudamérica, como bien dices. No es una cuestión de apagones o de hámsteres, sino de que en unos años el nivel de vida y capacidades serán como las de México, Colombia, o Argentina. Países hasta cierto punto baratos, pero hiperendeudados y con poco músculo.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> A ti seguro mucho mas una mamada al hijoputin.......GILIPOLLAS.....



Me mola que me la mamen. Los pinguinos como la teneis pequeña como os va eso, con una pajita lo haceis?


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

La imagen que os sube todos los días vuestra putita rejon. A día de hoy rusia a perdido 3000 tanques paro aún le quedan. Menudo foro de mierda que todo son trolles.
Por eso cada día entro menos a informarme por estos lares, está lleno de Trolls que solo buscan hacer contenido y no calidad.


----------



## vil. (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Más claro agua. Oferta y demanda, de toda la vida.
> 
> Vamos camino de ser como los países de Sudamérica, como bien dices. No es una cuestión de apagones o de hámsteres, sino de que en unos años el nivel de vida y capacidades serán como las de México, Colombia, o Argentina. Países hasta cierto punto baratos, pero hiperendeudados y con poco músculo.



No vamos camino, estamos ya transitando por ese camino, todavía no es NOTABLE y no es tan real, pero en 2006 ya estaba la crisis en pleno funcionamiento, se seguía porque la rueda no puede dejar de girar, cuando lo hace es en 2008, pero se estuvo en ello un par de años o algo más, simplemente se dejaba hacer, se dejaba seguir, la gente no paraba y la rueda giraba y giraba, pero ya se veía que no se vendía a los precios que estaba y qué quien compraba lo hacía en el límete inviable de pedir en vacío y sin cobertura alguna... en fin...

Precio de los automóviles de segunda mano, con más incluso de 20 años, SUBIENDO y SOSTENIDAMENTE... de primera mano ya están a niveles impensables hace sólo un par de años y ¿LOS SALARIOS?, PUES bajando, este año la gente no es consciente de que va a perder un MES de paga... el que viene más o menos se sostendrá, pero los precios no van ya a bajar y van a empezar a destruirse empleo, lo sostendrá UNA PIRAMIDE POBLACIONAL QUE ya no provee suficientes trabajadores, con respeto a los que se retiran, ESTO EN SANIDAD está empezando a ser tan palpable que da miedo...

SUDAMERICA está aquí ya... pero no se ve, no se quiere ver, es mejor mirar los "BROTES VERDES"... siempre es igual, DESGRACIADAMENTE el ser humano es más de negar la realidad y ver esos brotes que de aceptar el TERRENO DE JUEGO... es lo que hay...

Muchos lo advertimos, no se nos escucha, se quiere oir cantos de sirena que te hacen ver una REALIDAD PARALELA Y....


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La imagen que os sube todos los días vuestra putita rejon. A día de hoy rusia a perdido 3000 tanques paro aún le quedan. Menudo foro de mierda que todo son trolles.
> Por eso cada día entro menos a informarme por estos lares, está lleno de Trolls que solo buscan hacer contenido y no calidad.



Y no digamos que les han tirado 300 cazas cuando España tiene solo 12. Es para reírse de lo desinformadores que sois en este foro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2022)

Esta guerra ya ha empobrecido a grandes capas de la población (si lo sabremos los voluntarios de Cáritas), y ya toca tomar medidas desesperadas.…la guerra no va bien…








El Gobierno aprueba un cheque de 200 euros para 4,2 millones de hogares y rebaja el IVA a los alimentos básicos


El nuevo paquete anticrisis deja exentos del IVA temporalmente los productos de primera necesidad y da una prórroga extra de seis meses a los inquilinos cuyo alquiler finalice




elpais.com


----------



## bigmaller (27 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Bueno, puede ser. Gano las elecciones de forma sospechosamente similar a Biden...



Hay que tener cuidado con el wishfulthinking


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 14.00 horas del 27 de diciembre de 2022

Continúan los combates en los alrededores de Bakhmut. Los "wagnerianos", junto con la milicia nacional rusa LNR, están llevando a cabo una ofensiva en varias zonas.

Sin embargo, el mando ucraniano está transfiriendo reservas para mantener el control del territorio, por lo que es demasiado pronto para hablar de una rápida liberación de Bajmut.

En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las unidades de asalto de los escuadrones Wagner PMC sacaron a las unidades de la ombra 63 de las AFU de los bastiones de cinco pelotones cerca de Opytnoye en el lado de Ivangrad.

▪ En las afueras orientales de Kleshcheyevka se están librando encarnizados combates por la aldea. Unidades de la 28ª Brigada están instalando campos de minas en la parte central del pueblo.

▪ Los equipos de artillería de las brigadas 28ª y 53ª y de la 57ª brigada de infantería de las AFU lanzan una andanada contra las zonas por las que avanzan las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Los UAV Mavic-3, Matrix-300 y Autel Evo II proporcionan la puntería.

▪ En la periferia sureste de Bajmut, las fuerzas rusas están atravesando poco a poco las defensas de la guarnición ucraniana. Se han transferido refuerzos y tres tanques a la zona de la 57ª División de Infantería para ayudarla y reabastecerla.

Además, en Kramatorsk se han observado las actividades de formaciones de la 17ª Brigada de Tanques procedentes de la dirección de Kherson. Anteriormente, uno de los batallones fue avistado en la zona de Liman.

▪ Mientras tanto, el número de víctimas aumenta día a día. Las formaciones ucranianas difunden la información de que menos de 100 de los 800 movilizados que llegaron antes siguen vivos.

▪ Una fuerza de tero-defensa ha comenzado a moverse desde Kharkiv Oblast - a pesar de su relación formal con el TRO, las unidades están equipadas con equipo pesado y complejos de defensa aérea. En la provincia de Dnipropetrovsk, se está reequipando el 56º batallón de infantería, que estará terminado en enero de 2023.

En el polígono de tiro de Cherkasy se está desplegando un campo de entrenamiento para ciudadanos movilizados, mientras que en Bilozorie, al suroeste del centro administrativo, las unidades de la 53 brigada mecanizada de las AFU están siendo reaprovisionadas tras ser retiradas de la zona de combate.

En el sector Soledar, los wagnerianos siguen avanzando en varias direcciones, mejorando sistemáticamente su posición táctica. Actualmente, los combates tienen lugar en los alrededores de Razdolovka, Veseloye y en las afueras orientales de Soledar desde la dirección de Bakhmutskyy.

▪ Unidades de la 10ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña y de la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las AFU se defienden en asentamientos casi destruidos y sin fortificaciones serias. Mantener las aldeas se complica por el fuego de artillería y aviación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y los problemas de suministro de municiones.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, grupos de asalto de la 128ª Brigada Ogsh de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas intentaron romper el avance de las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Stryapovka. Como resultado del contraataque de los militares rusos, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron el control de cuatro posiciones.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Dirección Starobel
Situación a las 12.00 horas del 27 de diciembre de 2022

No hay cambios significativos en la situación del sector Kupyansk-Svatovsk. Continúan los ataques aéreos y de artillería en la línea de contacto.

▪ Los mandos de la 14ª y 92ª Ombra, así como la 40ª Osb y el 202 Batallón de la 103ª Brigada de las AFU Teroboron realizan reconocimientos aéreos de las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF. Se han instalado puestos de observación en primera línea.

▪ Unidades mercenarias de la Legión Internacional de Defensa de Ucrania se han desplegado en las inmediaciones de Monachynivka y Liman 1.

En la zona de Liman, el enemigo con las fuerzas del 3er batallón de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada intentó una ofensiva cerca de Krasnopopovka. Durante los combates, los paracaidistas ucranianos ocuparon uno de los bastiones.

Los artilleros rusos atacaron masivamente las posiciones de las AFU, deteniendo el avance. La 25ª Brigada está asegurando sus posiciones y esperando la llegada de reservas.

▪ Equipos de reconocimiento aéreo de la 80ª Brigada del Ejército de las AFU realizan reconocimientos aéreos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la línea Nevskoye-Ploshchanka.

▪ Al suroeste de Dibrova, unidades de ingenieros del 110º batallón de la 111ª brigada de las Fuerzas de Defensa han equipado campos de minas. El lugar está a la espera de un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

La intensidad de los combates en dirección a Starobelsk ha disminuido: incesantes duelos de artillería y salidas del ERG de ambos bandos hacia posiciones enemigas.

La línea de contacto es flotante, muchos territorios se encuentran en la zona gris, y el control sobre ellos se transfiere a las AFU o a las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Argentium (27 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No vamos camino, estamos ya transitando por ese camino, todavía no es NOTABLE y no es tan real, pero en 2006 ya estaba la crisis en pleno funcionamiento, se seguía porque la rueda no puede dejar de girar, cuando lo hace es en 2008, pero se estuvo en ello un par de años o algo más, simplemente se dejaba hacer, se dejaba seguir, la gente no paraba y la rueda giraba y giraba, pero ya se veía que no se vendía a los precios que estaba y qué quien compraba lo hacía en el límete inviable de pedir en vacío y sin cobertura alguna... en fin...
> 
> Precio de los automóviles de segunda mano, con más incluso de 20 años, SUBIENDO y SOSTENIDAMENTE... de primera mano ya están a niveles impensables hace sólo un par de años y ¿LOS SALARIOS?, PUES bajando, este año la gente no es consciente de que va a perder un MES de paga... el que viene más o menos se sostendrá, pero los precios no van ya a bajar y van a empezar a destruirse empleo, lo sostendrá UNA PIRAMIDE POBLACIONAL QUE ya no provee suficientes trabajadores, con respeto a los que se retiran, ESTO EN SANIDAD está empezando a ser tan palpable que da miedo...
> 
> ...



Hablando con conocimiento de causa, le puedo afirmar que aún estamos lejos de ser Sudamérica, *lo que me preocupa es que NO puedo negar que estamos en el camino*, y me dirán nazi o lo que sea, pero las cosas como son, la Argentina, que es la que mejor conozco, dejó de ser lo mejor de Iberoamérica (Iberoamérica, repito) cuando la mayoría de la población dejo de ser mayoritariamente europea y se lleno el país de población amerindia proveniente de los países limítrofes por la educación y la sanidad gratuita y de calidad que el país ofrecía (a que le suena de algo??) como la Sanidad Gratuita y Universal que tenemos en la Comunidad Valenciana, mire ustec, se emana buenismo a flor de piel, Francia, Alemania, Suecia, Noruega, Dinamarca, está todo igual en Europa, o hay un cambio de política radical o esto será Latinoamerica, o mejor, África, ya lo vimos en el mundial de futbol¡¡¡ solo que musulmana, España tiene la suerte de tener un reservorio de gente muy importante en Latam, le guste a quien le guste, son europeos, con su forma de vida española o italiana, sus costumbres españolas y/o italianas, sus comidas italoespañolas, que rechazan la decadencia en la que ha derivado esa política de "acoger a todos" y darles todo sin pedirles nada. Estados Unidos con la entrada masiva al cubo de amerindios está cavando su propia tumba, están perdidos, saludos.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Venga, muestra fotos y vídeos de eso, no está demostrado esa gilipollez que dices, de todas formas, prefiero que si me invaden, que lo hagan matando, manias que tiene uno....
> 
> No, unas "declaraciones", que sé por donde vas a ir o una visita a Kiev no es prueba de nada...siguiente


----------



## Argentium (27 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Esta guerra ya ha empobrecido a grandes capas de la población (si lo sabremos los voluntarios de Cáritas), y ya toca tomar medidas desesperadas.…la guerra no va bien…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más que la guerra, es que en el 2023 hay elecciones, medidas electoralistas populistas de toda la vida, menos mal que están los fondos de Next Generation, que todo viene de allí.


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
Situación a las 16.00 horas del 27 de diciembre de 2022

A pesar de las crecientes tensiones y de las amenazas de las autoridades de Pristina de romper las barricadas de manifestantes serbios, la noche en Kosovo y Metohija fue relativamente tranquila.

▪ Anoche, las unidades de las "fuerzas de seguridad" de Kosovo en Prizren, Pristina y Peć se pusieron en alerta máxima.

Según fuentes locales, unos 1.500 albanokosovares armados estaban listos para ir al norte de la provincia a dispersar a los serbios por la fuerza en cualquier momento.

▪ La información sobre la acción prevista por las autoridades de Pristina fue confirmada por el presidente serbio. Fuentes de información cercanas al gobierno han informado de que, en caso de incursión de las fuerzas de seguridad de Kosovo en el norte de la provincia, se produciría una respuesta contundente de las Fuerzas Armadas serbias.

▪ El presidente Aleksandar Vucic se reunió durante la noche con el patriarca ortodoxo serbio Porfiri, a quien los albaneses han negado la entrada en Kosovo y Metohija. El Jefe de Estado le pidió su bendición para proteger a la población serbia de Kosovo y Metohija en caso de necesidad.

❗ Todas las fuerzas del Ministerio del Interior serbio, incluida la Gendarmería, la Unidad Especial Antiterrorista y la Brigada de Policía, se han puesto en alerta máxima. Han sido puestos bajo el mando del Jefe del Estado Mayor.

La mayoría de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas serbias se concentran en la línea administrativa con Kosovo, en el municipio de Raška, y también están en alerta máxima.

A pesar de las amenazas y las tensiones, los serbios no se apresuran a abandonar sus puntos de reunión en Kosovo. Además, hoy han levantado nuevas barricadas en Kosovska Mitrovica y en los alrededores de Leposavic, y han reforzado un control de carretera en Rudar.

Los manifestantes no tienen intención de abandonarlas hasta que todos los ex policías serbios detenidos ilegalmente sean puestos en libertad y las fuerzas especiales de la ROSU de Kosovo hayan abandonado el norte de la provincia.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> De momento Europa esta teniendo un Otoño no muy frio y un comienzo de invierno igual, de España y su cuenca Mediterranea ya ni hablamos 30º en Nochebuena en Valencia marcaba el termometro.



Temperaturas pasadas, no garantizan temperaturas futuras. Cuidado con los inviernos retrasados.


----------



## Iskra (27 Dic 2022)

Respuesta ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova, a una pregunta sobre la nueva ley ucraniana sobre las minorías nacionales







www.mid.ru




*Respuesta ofrecida por la portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, María Zajárova, a una pregunta sobre la nueva ley ucraniana sobre las minorías nacionales.*

*Pregunta:* ¿Qué opina de la aprobación por la Rada Suprema de Ucrania del nuevo proyecto de ley sobre las minorías nacionales?

*Respuesta:* Hemos estudiado detenidamente la ley "Sobre las minorías nacionales (comunidades) de Ucrania", aprobada por la Rada Suprema el 13 de diciembre en segunda y última lectura. Consideramos nuestro deber llamar la atención de la comunidad internacional sobre la cínica burla de los legisladores ucranianos a los derechos de las minorías nacionales, en violación de todas las obligaciones existentes de este país en el seno de las organizaciones pertinentes.

Como se sabe, en 2019 La Comisión de Venecia del Consejo de Europa, tras examinar la ley abiertamente discriminatoria "Para garantizar el funcionamiento del idioma ucraniano como idioma estatal", recomendó a Kiev que revisara su legislación sobre los derechos de las minorías nacionales para acercarla a las normas europeas. Desgraciadamente, el régimen de Kiev no tuvo prisa por implementar estas recomendaciones hasta que en junio de este año la Comisión Europea planteó requisitos similares y fijó un plazo claro hasta finales de 2022 para conceder a Ucrania el estatus de candidato a la Unión Europea.

La ley aprobada por la Rada Suprema y dirigida al presidente ucraniano para su firma, en esencia, no pudo traer consigo una nueva perspectiva de la legislación vigente sobre los derechos y libertades de las minorías nacionales, y más que eso, no resiste ninguna crítica. Hungría y Rumanía, que tienen grandes comunidades de compatriotas en Ucrania, ya expresaron su profundo descontento con el documento. Señalaron que la ley no se había debatido adecuadamente con los representantes de las minorías nacionales y que sus sus autores ignoraron sus sugerencias formuladas anteriormente.

Por nuestra parte, quisiéramos destacar las disposiciones de la ley relativas a los rusos étnicos que se adivinan en el texto: "las personas que identifican su etnia con el estado reconocido en Ucrania y/o por las organizaciones internacionales como estado terrorista (estado agresor)". Mientras dure la ley marcial en Ucrania y durante los seis meses posteriores a su levantamiento, se restringen prácticamente todos sus derechos y libertades, incluido el derecho de reunión pacífica, los derechos a recibir financiación, a crear órganos consultivos deliberativos de las administraciones locales y a participar en actividades internacionales.

Este es exactamente el tipo de segregación y manifestaciones evidentes de nazismo que Ucrania está intentando legislar. Sin embargo, las organizaciones internacionales y europeas de derechos humanos no prestan atención a ello, y hacen la vista gorda ante cualquier violación de los derechos humanos cuando se trata de rusos étnicos. Así se manifiesta la rusofobia de la que venimos hablando desde hace tiempo.

Desafortunadamente, la situación actual es que resulta inútil instar a las organizaciones internacionales a que llamen a la razón a Kiev y le exijan cumplir sus obligaciones en materia de derechos humanos. La realización de las metas y tareas de la operación militar especial es la única cosa que puede devolver al pueblo ruso y a los representantes de otras nacionalidades en Ucrania sus derechos a hablar libremente su lengua materna, recibir educación en ella, preservar su memoria histórica, honrar a sus héroes y restablecer el estado de derecho y el respeto de los derechos humanos en Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Sobre "algunos mercenarios y chicas" en los puestos de control cerca de Kharkiv y Mykolaiv

Hemos escrito en repetidas ocasiones que intentar convencer a la opinión pública de que las cosas están tan mal en las AFU que hemos convencido y machacado a todo el mundo es un camino que no lleva a ninguna parte. El sentimiento "hurra-patriótico" conduce a un resultado negativo y a una amarga decepción.

La información del canal Strana V de que en los puestos de control de Mykolaiv y Kharkiv sólo hay chicas y mercenarios no se corresponde con la realidad y parece un intento de ilusionismo.

Y si tal información puede ser parcialmente cierta en la dirección de Mykolaiv -los mercenarios son el segundo o tercer escalón allí y se utilizan para atrincherarse en los territorios ocupados para liberar tropas-, no es así en Kharkiv.

En los puestos de control de Járkov hay guardias fronterizos, unidades de defensa territorial y policía, y los policías han sido trasladados desde Vinnitsa.

Los mercenarios en dirección a Kharkiv son conducidos directamente al frente de Starobel, donde son utilizados en operaciones de asalto.

@rybar

PS. Así es, no hay una reducción radical del número de la agrupación de las AFU en el norte de la región de Kharkiv. Las brigadas de cuadros están siendo utilizadas en batallas en las direcciones de Krasnolimansk y Svatovsk, o están concentradas cerca de Chuguev y Kupyansk.









 Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

_1109h_

Ofensiva a gran escala de Wagner PMC en Soledar

Los equipos de asalto de los músicos trabajan en tres direcciones:

▪ desde el sureste, donde ayer ya se ocuparon varias posiciones enemigas;
▪ desde el este por la carretera principal que cruza la ciudad;
▪ desde las posiciones orientales y desde las posiciones cercanas a Yakovlevka hasta el bastión de la compañía de las AFU al norte de Soledar.

¡Éxito a vosotros!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Estadísticas sobre los bombardeos del ejército ucraniano contra Donetsk en diciembre.

Análisis basado en datos del DNR de la JCCC a 25.12.2022 inclusive.

Las ciudades más bombardeadas del DNR en diciembre:
- Donetsk - 442 veces
- Horlivka - 126 veces
- Makeyevka - 74 veces
- Yasinovataya - 72 veces

Por término medio, sólo Donetsk es atacada 18 veces al día. En diciembre, se dispararon 2.120 proyectiles contra Donetsk. Eso supone una media de 85 proyectiles al día.

Donetsk es bombardeada con mayor frecuencia desde Krasnogorovka, Netailovo, Orlovka y Tonenka.
- Krasnogorovka - 158 veces
- Netailovo - 151 veces
- Orlovka - 79 veces
- Tonenkoye - 35 veces

La mayoría de los ataques de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas contra Donetsk se llevan a cabo desde el obús estadounidense M777 de 155 mm: un total de 1.413 proyectiles, lo que supone el 67% del total de bombardeos de diciembre. Los disparos de BM-21 "Grad" constituyen el 21% de las llegadas. El resto de los MLRS representan el 8%. Y sólo el 4% son proyectiles soviéticos del calibre 152.

Esto confirma una vez más el gran hambre de proyectiles de las AFU, que tiene que ser compensada con suministros de proyectiles de la OTAN. Pero también son muy limitados, pero ganan a costa de la precisión.

Basándose en la dinámica de los bombardeos, se puede suponer que el suministro de CA a las AFU se realiza por término medio una vez cada 6 días.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas libran las batallas de Pervomayskoye, Vodyane y Marinka para ampliar la zona de control en torno a Donetsk, eliminar el bombardeo de la ciudad con MLRS y reducir la intensidad y precisión de los ataques con obuses M777.

El desplazamiento de las AFU de Vodyane permitió el control aéreo de las posiciones enemigas en Tonenka. El bombardeo de Donetsk desde la aldea se ha reducido drásticamente.

El avance desde Vodyane hacia el norte y la ocupación de Tonenky no sólo garantizarán el cerco operativo de Avdeevka, sino también el cese del fuego MLRS desde Orlovka. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Guaguei (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

El Gobierno planea controlar el gasto en operaciones especiales: reparación y producción de armas, equipos militares y especiales, compra de combustible - Mishustin









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (27 Dic 2022)

Y más envios.

*Los enfermeros donan a Ucrania dos toneladas de ropa térmica*
La Organización Colegial de Enfermería (CGE), con la colaboración de su ONG Solidaridad Enfermera, ha donado a la Fundación ONCE y Mensajeros de la Paz más de 2.000 kilos de ropa térmica para enviar con urgencia a Ucrania y ayudar así a la población en situación de *vulnerabilidad por el frío extremo del país y la falta de electricidad y gas.*
Casi 2.000 mallas y más de 12.000 camisetas térmicas para niños y adultos viajarán hasta Ucrania en 124 cajas y se repartirán por los territorios más afectados del país. Esta nueva donación se enmarca dentro del compromiso de la organización colegial con Ucrania y se suma al envío que se hizo en abril de 16 toneladas de material sanitario de primera necesidad para los hospitales de las zonas más necesitadas, informa Europa Press.


Y al coste del envio de armamento, soldados a zonas limítrofes, energía que se les envia etc etc Hay que sumar lo que nos cuesta a todos los Españoles, pero merece la pena por dejar de comprar en Europa a la malvada Rusia y comprar ahora esos mismos productos a la nación del bien, de la igualdad y de la tolerancia.....Qatar.

*Sánchez cifra en 45.000 millones el coste total de las medidas anticrisis*
El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha cifrado en* 45.000 millones de euros* el coste total de las medidas incluidas en su plan de choque para hacer frente a la crisis energética y la elevada inflación provocada por la* invasión rusa de Ucrania*, informa Efe.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Temperaturas pasadas, no garantizan temperaturas futuras. Cuidado con los inviernos retrasados.



Yo de momento disfruto del clima que tenemos, ya habrá tiempo de preocuparse si llega el momento


----------



## Guaguei (27 Dic 2022)

y un poco de humor


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y más envios.
> 
> *Los enfermeros donan a Ucrania dos toneladas de ropa térmica*
> La Organización Colegial de Enfermería (CGE), con la colaboración de su ONG Solidaridad Enfermera, ha donado a la Fundación ONCE y Mensajeros de la Paz más de 2.000 kilos de ropa térmica para enviar con urgencia a Ucrania y ayudar así a la población en situación de *vulnerabilidad por el frío extremo del país y la falta de electricidad y gas.*
> Casi 2.000 mallas y más de 12.000 camisetas térmicas para niños y adultos viajarán hasta Ucrania en 124 cajas y se repartirán por los territorios más afectados del país. Esta nueva donación se enmarca dentro del compromiso de la organización colegial con Ucrania y se suma al envío que se hizo en abril de 16 toneladas de material sanitario de primera necesidad para los hospitales de las zonas más necesitadas, informa Europa Press.



Imagino que todo pagado con NUESTRO dinero


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

La empresa Kalashnikov aumenta la producción de armas

"Concern Kalashnikov está aumentando seriamente la producción en toda la gama de productos. En 2023, aumentará la producción y desarrollará nuevos drones tácticos", declaró el Presidente de Concern, Alan Lushnikov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza cerca de Donetsk y destruye al enemigo cerca de Liman, Kupyansk y Ugledar - resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ La 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha sido derrotada en una exitosa ofensiva en Donetsk. Hasta 60 combatientes ucranianos, tres BMP y siete vehículos fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, bombardeos exhaustivos de unidades de las AFU cerca de las aldeas de Prechistovka y Uspenovka de la DNR destruyeron a más de 70 combatientes, 4 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas durante la noche.
▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, los ataques de artillería contra concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas cerca de Peschanoye, en la RNL, destruyeron hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos, dos vehículos blindados de combate y tres vehículos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, el fuego de artillería alcanzó a la 11ª Brigada del TNR cerca de la aldea de Torskoye en la DNR. Las bajas enemigas del día ascendieron a más de 40 combatientes, 4 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 camionetas.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24188









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Riina (27 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Estados Unidos es un concepto político o diría económico no ha habido ninguna civilización que vertebrara ese territorio, no tienen historia por eso que se puedan desmembrar es muy fácil porque culturalmente no tienen nada que les una. Un mexicano o cubano se puede sentir más integrado en Texas o Florida que uno de Nueva Inglaterra y son el mismo país y se está hispanizando a marchas forzadas.



Los Estados Unidos actuales son hijos de Lincoln, el presidente que , en vez de aceptar la división de su país en dos territorios independientes en 1861, declaró la guerra al Sur esclavista. Dos tipos de economía tan diferentes no podían existir en el mismo país y se impuso el Norte. 
El país ya no se puede dividir. Las dos guerras mundiales lo fortalecieron. A la gente la une el idioma inglés y la libertad religiosa. Hay tensiones raciales, sí, pero nada que haga temer una guerra civil.


----------



## Argentium (27 Dic 2022)

Podemos ir cerrando el hilo?? No sé, pregunto, porque la rendición es ya casi un hecho...

*Rusia está dispuesta a reanudar algunos flujos de gas a Europa por gasoducto, según el Viceprimer Ministro.*
14:55 || 27/12/2022


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Yulia Prokhorova, detenida en Alemania por apoyar a la SMO, en libertad en su país natal

La joven bailó "Kalinka" el 9 de mayo ante una multitud ucraniana en Alemania, grabó un vídeo memorable y luego desapareció en octubre tras el registro de su domicilio. Yulia se ha puesto en contacto con nosotros y dice que ya está en Rusia:

_"¿Alguna vez te ha irrumpido una policía democrática armada de seis miembros por reenviar un meme? A mí, sí. Sentado en lugares no tan lejanos, te escribí un libro sobre los placeres de una Europa democrática y libre. Tal cual.
Te diré una cosa, Rusia es el país más libre del mundo... No creas a los liberales, mienten. De todos modos, voy a darme un baño caliente (aún no me acostumbro a que no sea un lujo en Rusia), y luego tomaré mi khinkali favorito, capelán ahumado y "Espacios Nativos". Lo siento, esto es lo que he estado soñando"._









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Jotagb (27 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La imagen que os sube todos los días vuestra putita rejon. A día de hoy rusia a perdido 3000 tanques paro aún le quedan. Menudo foro de mierda que todo son trolles.
> Por eso cada día entro menos a informarme por estos lares, está lleno de Trolls que solo buscan hacer contenido y no calidad.



Algún día saldrán el Putin y el Zelenski haciendo las paces y que todo ha terminado y han llegado a un acuerdo como con el corona virus. Estas guerras de hoy en día son muy raras, antiguamente se las tomaban más enserio. La cuestión es la escusa para hacer os más pobres cada día.


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Aparecen dos nuevas barricadas en el norte de Kosovo

Los serbios de Kosovo ignoran las amenazas de dispersión y provocación de las autoridades de Pristina. Han aparecido dos nuevas barricadas formadas por camiones en Kosovska Mitrovica y a la entrada de la ciudad.

El "Primer Ministro de Kosovo", Albin Kurti, ha confirmado que las autoridades de Pristina se tomarán la justicia por su mano si la KFOR no derriba pronto las barricadas que han aparecido. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ese puente pinta algo ?? , preocúpate mas por Bajmut , Stavone y Kremina, por lo que se sabe los rusos ya están corriendo como ratas en esas zonas.



harman ya ha puesto varias veces los avances donde están los tuyos fantasma? si estan cayendo en todos frente subnormal


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Nuestras tropas descubrieron una posición de fuego enemiga en Netailovo, desde donde los militantes ucranianos bombardean regularmente zonas residenciales de Donetsk.
Como resultado del ataque las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron el sistema de artillería M777 junto con sus operadores.

@epoddubny


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Un puesto de mando de reserva de la 80ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha sido alcanzado cerca de Kramatorsk.

@epoddubny


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

❗ En los puestos de control de Jarkov y Mykolayiv solo hay chicas y mercenarios

Según fuentes de Strana V, en los puestos de control frente a Jarkov y Mykolayiv sólo hay chicas y mercenarios extranjeros.

"La mayoría de los principales puestos de control están ocupados exclusivamente por mujeres militares", afirma uno de los interlocutores del canal.

Según otra fuente, hay menos soldados ucranianos en Jarkov, pero sigue habiendo mercenarios que hablan francés, inglés y alemán.

Nadie sabe adónde han ido a parar los soldados ucranianos.

País V. Suscríbase a


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Las afirmaciones de "funcionarios anónimos" del Pentágono sobre un "ataque de decapitación" contra el Kremlin sugieren una amenaza de eliminar físicamente al presidente ruso, Serguéi Lavrov.

[...] "Si realmente alguien está tramando tales acciones, ese alguien debería pensar muy detenidamente en las posibles consecuencias de tales planes.

@epoddubny


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Apoyo adicional a los militares y sus familias: declaraciones del Primer Ministro Mishustin en una reunión del Consejo de Coordinación Gubernamental:
▪ Se asignan fondos para medidas de asistencia adicionales, incluidos pagos mensuales al personal militar que participa en operaciones especiales;
- movilizado - un pago a tanto alzado,
- personal militar que participa en una operación especial - pagos mensuales.
▪La Duma Estatal aprobó una ley sobre cuotas para los participantes en operaciones especiales y sus hijos en la admisión en centros de enseñanza superior:
- Héroes de Rusia,
- los que han recibido tres Órdenes al Valor,
- hijos de militares heridos en zona de combate.
▪ Pidió a las autoridades de la región de Moscú, Crimea y Sebastopol que coordinen el trabajo de las autoridades de la región de Moscú, Crimea y Sebastopol sobre la concesión de parcelas de tierra de forma gratuita a los militares distinguidos en operaciones especiales y a los miembros de sus familias.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

⚡ Resumen de Primera Línea de la mañana del 27.12.2022⚡

En Jerson el ejército ruso bombardeó posiciones de las AFU en el centro regional. También fueron atacadas Veletinskoe, Zelenovka, Inzhenernoe, Antonovka, Sadovoye y Tyahinka.

En el frente de Donetsk siguen existiendo los mismos "puntos calientes". Las tropas rusas continúan su asalto al bastión de las AFU en Marinka. No hay indicios de avances significativos. La guarnición ucraniana resiste desesperadamente. Nuevo intento de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de atacar otro bastión de las AFU en Krasnohorivka. La artillería esta sobre la ciudad. El ejército ruso también atacó en dirección a Vodyanoye. Se lanzaron ataques de artillería contra un tercer bastión de las AFU en Avdiivka. Las fuerzas ucranianas tomaron represalias contra Donetsk, Makiivka y Yasynuvata.

Al sur de Bakhmut, el PMC de Wagner intentó avanzar hacia Druzhba. Al norte atacó desde Kurdyumovka. Continúan los contraataques en las afueras orientales de Bakhmut. La artillería está disparando sobre la propia ciudad. Al sur de Soledar, la PMC de Wagner está atacando cerca de Podgorodne y Bakhmutskoye. Y desde el norte está tratando de llegar a la ciudad de Yakovlevka. Combates encarnizados en las afueras orientales de la propia Soledar.

En Lugansk las AFU intentan ampliar su zona de control en el área boscosa cercana a Kremenna. Están atacando cerca de Dibrova desde el oeste y Kuzmino desde el sur. Al norte, el ejército ruso toma la iniciativa. Ofensivas cerca de Krasnopopovka y en Nevskoye. También un ataque desde la dirección de Ploshchanka. Más al norte, las fuerzas rusas intentan avanzar hacia Stelmakhovka y cerca de Novosyolovskoye.

Vea las actualizaciones diarias del analista @wargonzo


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Imagino que todo pagado con NUESTRO dinero



...y que pronto estará en los mejores escaparates de Kiev....Bisnes y tal.


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las afirmaciones de "funcionarios anónimos" del Pentágono sobre un "ataque de decapitación" contra el Kremlin sugieren una amenaza de eliminar físicamente al presidente ruso, *Serguéi Lavrov*.
> 
> [...] "Si realmente alguien está tramando tales acciones, ese alguien debería pensar muy detenidamente en las posibles consecuencias de tales planes.
> 
> @epoddubny



*Lavrov*_ de momento no es presidente. Y no creo que tenga ganas de serlo nunca._


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *Lavrov*_ de momento no es presidente. Y no creo que tenga ganas de serlo nunca._



La cita es de Lavrov.

t.me/epoddubny/14347


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La cita es de Lavrov.
> 
> t.me/epoddubny/14347



_ epoddubny se habrá equivocado al teclear._


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _ epoddubny se habrá equivocado al teclear._



Yo entiendo que se refiere a una cita de Lavrov en las que habla sobre unas amenazas al presidente de Rusia.
Quizás con tanto traductor quede confuso


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Varios canales de telegram escriben sobre las perspectivas de lucha por Bakhmut (Artemivsk). También me gustaría decir unas palabras sobre lo que pienso.

1. La captura de Bakhmut no conducirá al colapso y a la derrota del enemigo en esta sección del frente.

2. La ciudad está atravesada de norte a sur por el ferrocarril en la estación del centro y por el río Bakhmutovka, lo que crea grandes dificultades para la ofensiva este-oeste.

Puede ser más conveniente asaltar la ciudad de sur a norte o viceversa, es decir, sólo por los flancos, avanzando en paralelo al río y al ferrocarril. De hecho, las noticias de intensos combates por los asentamientos de Kleshcheevka y Opytne lo confirman: nuestras tropas intentan rodear la ciudad desde el sur.

3. El mando militar de Kiev ha vuelto a ser rehén de los símbolos políticos e informativos a la hora de planificar las operaciones, lanzando un gran número de reservas para mantener las afueras de Bajmut. Las mismas reservas que podrían intentar crearnos problemas en Zaporizhzhia y cerca de Svatovo. De hecho, aquí es donde los esfuerzos del Grupo Wagner en la dirección Bakhmut-Soledar dieron sus frutos: el enemigo se vio obligado a tomar medidas urgentes para estabilizar la línea del frente. Las brigadas 60ª y 63ª desde de Kherson están siendo redesplegadas. Las 113ª, 127ª, 226ª brigadas de la TRO desde Kharkov. La 3ª brigada de la Guardia Nacional. Y la 59ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada trasladada desde Kherson ya se ha unido a la batalla.( t.me/rybar/42299 )

A pesar de los esfuerzos realizados por la parte ucraniana, no ha sido posible estabilizar completamente el frente. Ayer mismo llegaron noticias de que nuestras tropas habían entrado en la aldea de Bakhmutskoye, abriendo una brecha en las defensas enemigas entre Soledar y Bakhmut.

Mis predicciones: Bajmut se ha hecho muy conocida en la prensa occidental, lo que significa que Ucrania hará todo lo posible por mantener esta ciudad, incluso en detrimento de otras partes del frente, donde los medios de comunicación de Kiev no han creado "cyborgs Bajmut", "nazlams", PMC Mozart y otros memes pseudo-heroicos.


----------



## ghawar (27 Dic 2022)

_Lla?_


----------



## alfonbass (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Las potencias tienen intereses, es lo que hay. Yo no soy el que tiene una visión ingenua de la vida.



Y por qué a mi me tiene que importar esos intereses? Yo quiero una sociedad individual y con el menor estado posible, no dictadores, así que, habrá que decirlio miles de veces si hace falta..
Y si no, pues nukes


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y por qué a mi me tiene que importar esos intereses? Yo quiero una sociedad individual y con el menor estado posible, no dictadores, así que, habrá que decirlio miles de veces si hace falta..
> Y si no, pues nukes



Manzanas traes...


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Estados Unidos reclama a Turquía una indemnización por... almacenamiento de cazas F-35 Lightning II pagados por Ankara, que fueron "alojados en hangares" tras la exclusión de Turquía del programa F-35.
#Turquía

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

" Samaritan's Purse en Ucrania 

Parte 1 - ¿Quiénes son?

El conflicto militar en Ucrania se ha convertido en un "Klondike de oro" no sólo para las corporaciones militares-industriales, que ganan miles de millones de dólares con la venta de armas, sino también para las organizaciones humanitarias que se han establecido en territorio ucraniano.

Gran parte de ellos se dedican a suministrar ayuda material a diversas partes del país, normalmente muy por detrás de las líneas. Sin embargo, algunos proporcionan instalaciones de comunicaciones y suministros justo en la línea del frente, persiguiendo algo más que objetivos humanitarios.

Team Fish quiere hablar de las actividades de la organización internacional evangelista sin ánimo de lucro Samaritan's Purse.

¿De qué van los samaritanos?

Con sede en Estados Unidos, esta ONG se dedica a proporcionar ayuda material a personas afectadas por guerras, conflictos armados y crisis socioeconómicas en más de 25 países de todo el mundo.

Por regla general, hay representantes de Samaritan's Purse allí donde la devastación es total y la crisis humanitaria se ha agravado, en gran medida debido a las actividades del contingente militar estadounidense; por ejemplo, en Irak, Siria, algunos Estados africanos y países del sudeste asiático.

La Bolsa del Samaritano está dirigida por Franklin Graham (hijo del famoso ex presentador de televisión Billy Graham). En Occidente, el jefe de Samaritan's Purse ha sido criticado regularmente por sus opiniones conservadoras sobre las relaciones familiares tradicionales y su lucha activa contra el movimiento LGBT, así como por una visita a Rusia en 2019.

La propia ONG goza de un importante apoyo del Partido Republicano estadounidense, y Graham fue miembro hasta 2015. Muchos senadores influyentes donan dinero regularmente a las actividades de los Samaritanos en todo el mundo.

El padre del actual responsable de "Samaritan's Purse" ha tenido una "tribuna" para hablar en los principales canales de televisión estadounidenses durante unos 40 años. El propio Billy Graham, en el marco de sermones supuestamente cristianos, animaba a la gente a hacerse feligreses de su organización y a poner donativos en un flujo industrial.

La manzana no cayó lejos del árbol: Franklin Graham es un digno sucesor de la causa de su padre. Y, como era de esperar, todo ello con el pleno apoyo del gobierno estadounidense.

Sin embargo, The Samaritan's Purse tiene una reputación muy controvertida en el mundo. ¿Por qué?

▪ Hay propaganda activa a favor de la pseudoiglesia en todos los territorios donde hay representantes de la organización. Los miembros de NPO plantan su propia fe y creencias en cada oportunidad.

Cualquier ayuda humanitaria, cualquier regalo de Navidad... todo va acompañado de un panfleto religioso, un mensaje para el destinatario del regalo caritativo. Esto ha ocurrido incluso en países musulmanes: Irak, por ejemplo.

▪ Los samaritanos, al tiempo que prestan ayuda a los necesitados, reclutan sistemáticamente a personas en sus filas, aprovechando la especial susceptibilidad al adoctrinamiento de los afligidos y reprimidos moralmente. Promoviendo poco a poco la intolerancia hacia otras religiones, hacen de su pseudoreligión la única verdadera.

El conflicto de Ucrania encaja bien en el concepto general de la organización:

➖ es una oportunidad para implicar en sus filas a un gran número de personas con una psique inestable: hablamos tanto de reclutamiento de agentes como de adhesión a la secta;
➖ es posible "dar por perdido" casi todo en las operaciones de combate;
➖ en la esfera pública, también es una oportunidad para mejorar la ambigua reputación de cada uno ayudando supuestamente a Ucrania;
➖ Enormes inyecciones financieras promoverán aún más el movimiento samaritano en el mundo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me











.../...


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

.../...

Parte 2 - Transporte de material militar bajo la apariencia de una organización gigantesca

La organización de Franklin Graham entró en Ucrania casi de inmediato. En las ciudades polacas fronterizas con Ucrania y Moldavia se crearon campos de ayuda para los refugiados ucranianos.

A principios de marzo, los miembros de las Bolsas se instalaron en Lviv, en el complejo comercial y de ocio King Cross Leopolis. El aparcamiento subterráneo estaba equipado con un cuartel general operativo, un hospital y un centro de recepción de carga.

¿Qué hacía oficialmente la organización en Ucrania?

Debido a la ley marcial y a las dificultades para abastecer la línea de contacto, la principal tarea de Samaritanos ha sido prestar asistencia a los ciudadanos ucranianos en las ciudades y pueblos del frente.

Los miembros de la ONG imparten diversos cursos de primeros auxilios, proporcionan ropa, alimentos y agua a los ciudadanos de a pie y dotan a las instalaciones y organizaciones médicas del equipamiento necesario.

¿Cómo se organiza el proceso?

En Ucrania, el centro de coordinación de Samaritan's Purse tiene su sede en Lviv. Desde allí, hay enlace con la sede central de Rzeszow (Polonia) y con la oficina principal de Boone (Carolina del Norte, EE.UU.).

La OCN dispone de su propia flota de aviones, principalmente aviones de transporte DC-8, que transportan mercancías de Estados Unidos a Polonia.

Ya desde Rzeszow, los samaritanos transportan todo por tierra a Ucrania, a Lviv, desde donde los cargamentos se distribuyen posteriormente a través de Kiev y Dnepropetrovsk a los asentamientos de primera línea.

Pero, ¿qué pasa?

Las funciones oficiales desempeñadas por Samaritan's Purse no se limitan a tareas humanitarias.

Los ataques de primavera de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra varios nudos ferroviarios y convoyes de material militar demostraron la necesidad de diversificar los suministros para garantizar la discreción y la seguridad en el transporte.

Las organizaciones humanitarias utilizan transporte civil y pueden desplazarse sin problemas y discretamente por el territorio hasta los pueblos y ciudades de primera línea. Samaritan's Purse tiene centros de distribución en casi todo el frente.

Las primeras entregas de drones kamikaze Switchblade se han acordado con contratistas privados como Save Our Allies o GSMSG.

Las entregas a través de la ONP ya están en marcha. Posteriormente, las ONG ucranianas y los contratistas privados, así como la empresa de logística Nova Posta, empezaron a utilizar la experiencia de los Samaritanos en el uso de una estructura relativamente civil.

La implicación de los Samaritanos en la bolsa de los Samaritanos es también una tapadera conveniente para las actividades militares. Por ejemplo, mercenarios anglófonos de la "Legión Internacional de Defensa de Ucrania" se hacen pasar por "samaritanos" y se mueven libremente por todo el país.

La "experiencia ucraniana" ha afectado a un cambio tanto en los métodos de guerra tradicionales como en los enfoques de la logística.

La "bolsa de los samaritanos" y otras estructuras civiles han asumido un papel mucho más importante que antes. No son simples centros logísticos, sino puntos de reclutamiento y enlaces entre redes de agentes.

El sigilo, la rapidez, la diversificación y la falta de burocracia han reducido el tiempo necesario para entregar los suministros en el frente, anulando prácticamente la eficacia del armamento de alta precisión debido a la abundancia de vehículos y a los diferentes destinos implicados.

Para Samaritan's Purse y otras organizaciones sin ánimo de lucro similares, es una oportunidad de atraer al mayor número posible de personas, atraerlas a sus redes, aumentar su estatus y reputación, y una forma de ganar dinero "ayudando a la población".






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de Valencia es absurdo, y después de unos días que he pasado en Madrid más. No he puesto la calefacción ni un solo día. Se está de ptm. Supongo que en enero-febrero hará más frío.



Llevo tiempo diciendo que viviríamos extremos térmicos como este, es una de las consecuencias pronosticadas por mi en mi hilo *Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis

Es una de las lógicas consecuencias del progresivo colapso atmosférico.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, ese puente pinta algo ?? , preocúpate mas por Bajmut , Stavone y Kremina, por lo que se sabe los rusos ya están corriendo como ratas en esas zonas.



Sobre Kreminna, ninguna fuente cita que hayan ataques próximos.
Ni tan siquiera liveuamap.com que es pro-ucraniano, pongo el mapa pro-ruso que esta actualizado:



No informan de ninguna ofensiva Ucraniana en la zona de Luhansk, pon las fuentes en que te basas aunque sean pro-OTAN.


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre Kreminna, ninguna fuente cita que hayan ataques próximos.
> Ni tan siquiera liveuamap.com que es pro-ucraniano, pongo el mapa pro-ruso que esta actualizado:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305907
> 
> ...



En Kreminna los ucranianos están tratando de avanzar desde la zona del bosque.
También envían muchos comandos que generan mucho caos y bajas en ambos bandos.
Sin embargo al norte de Lugansk la iniciativa es rusa otra vez.


----------



## dabuti (27 Dic 2022)

*Fuerzas rusas neutralizan a 200 soldados ucranianos y destruyen blindados y tres obuses estadounidenses*





27/12/2022



> _*Un obús de artillería “M777” de fabricación estadounidense fue destruida con su tripulación, y el mismo bombardeaba las áreas residenciales en la ciudad de Donetsk, mientras otros dos sistemas M777 fueron destruidos cerca del pueblo de Priobrazhenka en la región de Zaporozhie.*_



*Moscú, 27 dic *En su informe diario, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció la eliminación de unos 200 soldados ucranianos, la destrucción de varios blindados y vehículos militares de las fuerzas ucranianas, además del derribo de 3 drones.
En la dirección a Kobiansk:
Fueron eliminados hasta 30 soldados ucranianos y destruidos dos blindados de combate y tres vehículos militares, en las cercanías de la ciudad de Beshanouya en la República Popular de Luhansk.
En el eje de Krasnolimansk:
El fuego de la artillería rusa derrotó unidades de la 11 Brigada de Defensa Territorial cerca de Torskoye en la República Popular de Donetsk, y las pérdidas del enemigo en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 40 soldados ucranianos, cuatro vehículos blindados de combate y dos camionetas.
En la dirección de Donetsk:
Unidades rusas derrotaron escuadras de la Brigada de Asalto Aéreo 79 de las fuerzas ucranianas, y eliminaron a 60 militares de Kiev y destruyeron tres vehículos de combate de infantería y siete vehículos militares especiales.
En el sur de Donetsk:
Choques con unidades enemigas en las afueras de las ciudades de Prechistovka y Uspinovka en Donetsk resultaron en la eliminación de más de 70 soldados ucranianos y la destrucción de cuatro vehículos blindados de combate y dos camionetas.
A su vez, las fuerzas rusas de misiles y artillería bombardearon el centro de mando de reserva de la 80ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las fuerzas ucranianas cerca de la ciudad de Kramatorsk, Donetsk, donde destruyeron 67 unidades de artillería en sus posiciones de tiro y 89 centros de reunión de militares y equipo bélico.
En las afueras de la ciudad de Netilov:
Un obús de artillería “M777” de fabricación estadounidense fue destruida con su tripulación, y el mismo bombardeaba las áreas residenciales en la ciudad de Donetsk, mientras otros dos sistemas M777 fueron destruidos cerca del pueblo de Priobrazhenka en la región de Zaporozhie.
En las cercanías de Nevskoye en Lugansk y Seversk en Donetsk:
Fue destruido un vehículo de combate de los lanzacohetes Uragan, además de dos lanzamisiles Grad.
Cerca de Krasnogorovka y Brichistovka en Donetsk:
Dos artillería autopropulsada ucraniana 2S1 Gvozdica fueron destruidas, y cuatro obuses Msta-B y dos obuses D-20 fueron inutilizados en las afueras de Kobyansk en las regiones de Járkov y Jersón.
A su vez, los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron tres drones ucranianos sobre Olginka y Goselskoye en la República Popular de Donetsk y en el espacio aéreo de Peremozhnoye en la región de Zaporozhie, y dos misiles Uragan fueron interceptados cerca de la aldea de Kostogrezovo en la región de Jersón, además de tres misiles anti-radar estadounidenses del modelo Harm
Desde el inicio de la operación militar especial:
352 cazas, 192 helicópteros, 2.734 drones fueron derribados mientras se destruyeron 399 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 7.267 tanques y blindados de combate, 947 vehículos de combate incluidos lanzacohetes, 3.729 piezas de artillería y morteros, además de 7.779 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Dic 2022)

A partir de las redes sociales es posible estimar ya la muerte de 127000 mil ucranianos, como mínimo….








Более 127 тысяч убитыми: "Мясорубки" солдат ВСУ работают не только в Артёмовске


На ТГ-платформе подсчитывают количество убитых солдат ВСУ по некрологам в соцсетях. Количество их превышает 127 тыс. человек, «мясорубки» работают не только около




military.pravda.ru





Sobre 150000 en las fosas marianas, más o menos…y eso no contando los “mercenarios” de la OTAN….


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

El hermano de Napoleón fue rey de España justo cuando estaban atacando al imperio iberoamericano.

Actualmente siguen con la misma técnica :
Colocar en el puesto de mando a los sicarios para destruir el país desde dentro.

Seguimos en guerra. Nunca hemos dejado de estarlo. La única diferencia con Ucrania, Irak, Siria,Libia... es que aquí nadie se defiende

Francia nunca dejó de ser nuestro peor enemigo.
Inglaterra aprovechó la Invasion francesa para acabar de destruirnos, haciendo creer que venían a ayudarnos.

Ellos son los que están detrás de Marruecos como nuestro principal enemigo, allí era dónde se ocultaban los socialistas los etarras y todos los enemigos de españa cuando aquí había un gobierno patriota


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre Kreminna, ninguna fuente cita que hayan ataques próximos.
> Ni tan siquiera liveuamap.com que es pro-ucraniano, pongo el mapa pro-ruso que esta actualizado:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305907
> 
> ...



Las fuentes del terrorifico nazi son sus cojones morenos, es un desinformador


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Fotos ucranianas de Bakhmut, la cual Kiev intenta mantener a pesar de las catastróficas pérdidas de efectivos.

@voenkorKotenok


----------



## Alfonso29 (27 Dic 2022)

La fuente de los bots es el Yago del canal chustas millares, cada vez que habla sobre el posible envío de misiles atacms se corre del gusto el frikazo


----------



## crocodile (27 Dic 2022)

Ves lo que pasa, aquí están estos nuevos UAV con los que Estados Unidos ataca nuestras bases aéreas, vuelan a una altura extremadamente baja y en estas condiciones la línea del horizonte es de solo 20-26 km, y teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que varios Los árboles de Navidad crecen en la superficie de la Tierra y así sucesivamente, e incluso menos. No se puede engañar a la física. Esta es la ciencia fundamental. La señal de radio de los localizadores de defensa aérea, se propaga en línea recta, y los UAV de ataque que vuelan bajo, envolviendo al máximo el terreno, para la defensa aérea, este es un objetivo bastante difícil, no tanto para la derrota, sino para la detección y seguimiento. Para resolver este problema, incluso los diseñadores soviéticos propusieron poner los medios para detectar y rastrear objetivos de defensa aérea lo más alto posible. Idealmente en órbitas bajas en el espacio exterior. Pero luego no tuvo tiempo de implementar. Hay otra opción, como en la situación actual, para proteger los aeródromos y otros objetos importantes de tales amenazas, esto es colocar radares de defensa aérea en globos atados, elevándolos 100-200 metros sobre el nivel del suelo. Esto es suficiente para detectar todos los objetivos de bajo vuelo a una distancia de 50 km. Por cierto, vi esa solución durante uno de los foros técnico-militares del Ejército. Por qué esta solución aún no se usa, no lo sé. Pero en Siria, vivieron algo similar y lo dicen con éxito...

Vladímir Orlov


----------



## crocodile (27 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Fotos ucranianas de Bakhmut, la cual Kiev intenta mantener a pesar de las catastróficas pérdidas de efectivos.
> 
> @voenkorKotenok
> 
> ...



A que c. Esperan para barrerla con termobaricas y reventar a las ratas ukras ?


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Los antifascistas estadounidenses se vengaron de los mercenarios polacos, destruyendo a los porteadores del dosel
Los militantes llevaban al pan Polaco en el dosel, pero fueron descubiertos por un grupo de antifascistas estadounidenses que vinieron a luchar contra el imperialismo mundial.
Los voluntarios de los Estados Unidos golpearon con fuego preciso una Camilla con un líder de alto rango de mercenarios polacos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A que c. Esperan para barrerla con termobaricas y reventar a las ratas ukras ?



Si te refieres a los TOS tienen un alcance de unos 10km. Serían muy vulnerables a una represalia de contrabatería. Tendrán que ver la mejor forma de hacerlo


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A que c. Esperan para barrerla con termobaricas y reventar a las ratas ukras ?



Esta prohibido por la convención de Ginebra lanzar bombas incendiarias (incluye termobaricas) en zonas donde se sospeche o pueda haber población civil. Los rusos lo están cumpliendo a rajatabla, si tiran de incendiarias o termobaricas es que o no hay población civil o esta no será afectada.


----------



## Argentium (27 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> A que c. Esperan para barrerla con termobaricas y reventar a las ratas ukras ?



Es que están esperando un contra ataque ucraniano con armas americanas, bolsas de deporte repletas de dólares fresquitos y crocantes, ya lo decía Napoleón, ese armamento funiona muy bien sobre todo con mercenarios.


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

El régimen de Kiev se prepara para expulsar a Pechersk Lavra, según un ministro
El Ministerio de Cultura ucraniano recomendará no prorrogar el contrato de arrendamiento de la catedral de la Asunción y la iglesia del Refectorio del Lavra de Kiev-Pechersk para la UOC, según ha declarado el ministro de Cultura, A. Tkachenko.

_"En efecto, se acerca la fecha límite para el fin del arrendamiento de las iglesias de la Asunción y Trapeznya, en el Lavra Superior. En consecuencia, el director de la reserva se ha puesto en contacto con nosotros para informarnos sobre este asunto. De acuerdo con el decreto presidencial relativo a la inspección del uso de la propiedad del Lavra, recomendaremos, ya que no podemos dar una orden, no prolongar dicho acuerdo.
Tkachenko también añadió que, hasta que no finalice la inspección, es imposible seguir utilizando los templos._









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (27 Dic 2022)

Nervios en la basura de Polonia


----------



## Argentium (27 Dic 2022)

Rusia con la colaboración del gobierno chino se encuentra en avanzado estado de negociaciones para la reparación de una manera urgente, aunque precaria, de los gasoductos Nord Stream, imágenes satelitales muestran la acumulación de material para las obras. (si no fuera porque está destruyendose la vida de tanta gente es ya, a estas alturas, imposible tomarse este sainete con seriedad, sobre todo la parte rusa, los anglo son lo que quieras, pero estúpidos no son, aquí hay un grupo bien determinado de estúpidos o traidores, me cierra más la versión de traidores)


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Sobre la rehabilitación de los infantes de marina heridos y la importancia de su ejemplo personal

El canal RT en ruso @rt_russian estrenó el segundo episodio de la película sobre los ya conocidos marines, de indicativos Struna, Rokot y Boyka, que se encuentran en rehabilitación tras graves lesiones con amputación de miembros inferiores.

El vídeo muestra claramente la responsabilidad del personal médico en su enfoque de las prótesis. Antes, los pacientes tenían que llevar por primera vez objetos incómodos, pero ahora se les proporciona inmediatamente prótesis electrónicas más cómodas. Esto ayuda a los luchadores a volver a caminar más rápidamente.

El trabajo de los especialistas rusos junto con la tecnología moderna está dando resultados. Las imágenes muestran a marines haciendo press de banca y power-ups en el gimnasio, aprendiendo a bailar el tango. Y Struna, que ha perdido una pierna por encima de la rodilla, conduce un kart por su cuenta.

No obstante, esta rehabilitación sigue requiriendo un enfoque especial. Por ejemplo, la clase de baile del vídeo la imparte una profesora que también ha perdido una pierna. Los centros especiales para personas con este tipo de lesiones o discapacidades ayudan a las personas a reincorporarse más rápidamente a la vida normal.

Sí, quizá no todos los combatientes amputados reciben ahora prótesis modernas con servicios médicos del más alto nivel. Sí, la mayoría no están adquiriendo fama mediática ni convirtiéndose en héroes de reportajes.

Pero esta película es extremadamente importante porque demuestra que la recuperación de heridas graves es, en principio, posible. Utilizando a personas reales -Struna, Rokot y Boyka- como ejemplo, otros que se encuentren en situaciones similares verán que incluso después de una lesión así es posible seguir viviendo, sonriendo y haciendo cosas cotidianas.

Esto tendrá un impacto directo en la moral de los soldados heridos y reducirá la duración de su rehabilitación. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Zhukov (27 Dic 2022)

Me pasé la noche durante horas recopilando todos los informes sobre Artemovsk. Lo que era una lucha de posiciones, una batalla secundaria , en las últimas seis semanas se ha convertido en un matadero en el que el ejército ucraniano no para de enviar tropas para contener el avance ruso. Lo han logrado, al menos hasta ahora, pero a costa de pérdidas atroces. La batalla ya es la más sangrienta de la guerra.


Informe completo y revisado. He revisado el texto y he añadido conclusiones al final, para el que ya lo haya leído









La batalla por Artemovsk (II)


Crónica con mis comentarios y análisis, donde proceda, sobre la batalla de Artyomovsk en las últimas seis semanas He revisado el texto, completado el orden de batalla ucraniano, y he añadido un cap…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Putin ha promulgado un decreto que prohíbe el comercio de petróleo con los países que intentan imponer un tope de precios al petróleo ruso.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

Apuntes históricos. Rosa Luxemburg:

*"El nacionalismo ucraniano en Rusia, completamente diferente del checo, polaco o finlandés,*
_* era nada más que un capricho, una payasada de unas docenas de intelectuales pequeño-
burgueses, sin raíz en la economía, la política o esfera espiritual del país, sin ninguna tradición
histórica, pues Ucrania nunca ha sido una nación o un Estado, con ninguna cultura nacional, 
salvo los poemas reaccionario-románticos de Shevchenko. Y Lenin y sus camaradas inflaron 
artificialmente una broma tan ridícula de varios profesores y estudiantes universitarios hasta
convertirla en un factor político y agitación doctrinaria a favor del "derecho a la autodeterminación*_
* hasta la secesión" *


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Apuntes históricos. Rosa Luxemburg:
> 
> *"El nacionalismo ucraniano en Rusia, completamente diferente del checo, polaco o finlandés,*
> _* era nada más que un capricho, una payasada de unas docenas de intelectuales pequeño-
> ...



Los alemanes si que entendieron cual era la vaina Al igual que los británicos también
entendieron bien la cuestión. Un análisis interesante se encuentra en un memorando
de la División de Inteligencia Política del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico
(mayo de 1918). En él se señala que la población principal de Ucrania no identificaba
entonces en absoluto su nacionalidad. Excepto, por supuesto, los gallegos debido
al eterno sufrimiento sobre la base de una antigua traición histórica:

*"Los campesinos hablan un dialecto poco ruso; un pequeño grupo de intelectuales nacionalistas
profesa ahora una nacionalidad ucrania distinta de la Gran Rusia. Si se pregunta al campesino 
medio de Ucrania por su nacionalidad, responderá que es un campesino ortodoxo; si se insiste 
en qué lengua habla, dirá que habla la "lengua local". Sencillamente, no piensa en nacionalidad 
en los términos que conoce la intelectualidad. Si se le pregunta a qué Estado quiere pertenecer,
si al gobierno de todos los rusos o a un gobierno ucraniano separado, resulta que, en su opinión, 
todos los gobiernos son estorbo y que lo mejor sería dejar en paz a los "campesinos ortodoxos"... 
Por regla general, basta con que el campesino abandone su comunidad rural para que pierda sus 
rasgos provincianos y su dialecto característicos. La mayoría de los funcionarios, profesores
y sacerdotes hablan gran ruso, aunque en su mayoría son ucranianos de nacimiento. Incluso 
cuando el campesino ucraniano se convierte en un obrero en la ciudad, se convierte en gran ruso...".*

Ucrania era un proyecto, no un país. Es un mito.









AfterShock • Каким будет завтра?


Ресурс №1 в рунете по кризису во всех аспектах - пирамида долгов, энергетический шок, геополитический передел. Новости, аналитика, прогнозы, экспертиза




aftershock.news




...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (27 Dic 2022)

Las tropas de Ucrania aprenden a usar los obuses CAESAR que les ha dado Francia - ELMUNDOTV


En los últimos meses, Ucrania ha recibido entregas de más de 200 sistemas de artillería pesada de Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN.




videos.elmundo.es


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

*Desmontan el bulo de que Zelenski entregó una bandera con símbolos nazis al Congreso de EEUU.*
Estos días circula en las redes sociales una imagen de la visita del presidente de Ucrania, *Volodimir Zelenski*, al Congreso de los Estados Unidos en la que parece que entregó una bandera ucraniana con simbología nazi, algo que ha sido desmontado como un bulo por los especialistas en verificación de información.

Según verificó Maldita.es a través de una búsqueda inversa, esa supuesta simbología no aparece en la fotografía original, que fue publicada por la agencia de noticias AFP. Además, en el vídeo original se observa cómo Zelenski entrega la bandera a la vicepresidenta estadounidense, *Kamala Harris*, y a la presidenta de la Cámara de Representantes, *Nancy Pelosi*, de modo que las dos políticas puedan leer los mensajes que lleva escritos, por lo que las inscripciones quedaron invertidas de cara al público.

Tal y como explicó Maldita.es, al invertir la imagen original se ve que el símbolo que aparece *no es el de las SS nazi, sino que se trata del número 46*, frente a la imagen manipulada que se está difundiendo en redes sociales añadiendo este emblema. El equipo de la organización italiana 'Opel', miembro, como Maldita.es, de la International Fact-Checking Network (IFCN), también verificó que se trata de un montaje para difundir un bulo.


----------



## delhierro (27 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Esta prohibido por la convención de Ginebra lanzar bombas incendiarias (incluye termobaricas) en zonas donde se sospeche o pueda haber población civil. Los rusos lo están cumpliendo a rajatabla, si tiran de incendiarias o termobaricas es que o no hay población civil o esta no será afectada.



No es ese el problema porque pasa lo mismo con las zonas boscosas. Los Tos tienen corto alcance y son muy cantosos , supongo que la OTAN ve las explosiones casi en tiempo real y los contratacaran con todo. 

La solución es facil , antigua y eficaz....10.000m bombas de 1.500 kg, o 3.000. Esos bosques de Luganks estan en el mismo frente, a 10.000 metros los portatiles no les alcanzan, el problema serian los S-300 , los Bulk ucranianos no tienen demasiado alcance si el objetivo va muy alto. Pero no arriesgan los bombarderos. Naturalmente deberian cubrirlos, y atacar los radares en cuanto los encendieran...pero no lo hacen. Los s-300 son grandes no deberian estar muy cerca del frente. Hablo de los bosques porque ahí la población civil es 0.

Tambie deberian tener bombas de aviación planeadoras, que no es una tecnologia complicada...pero no las han empleado o no se ha tenido noticia. Se pueden tirar desde 40, 50 km y planean por Gps. Son mucho más baratas que un misil y con bastante carga explosiva.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Dic 2022)

Guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia: Últimas noticias en directo | Zelenski reconoce que la situación en Donbás “es dura” para el ejército (msn.com) 
Zele habrá dejado por fin la coca? va a dejar de dar por culo con su ejercito nazi? 
No lo creo...


----------



## Alfonso29 (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## terro6666 (27 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> harman ya ha puesto varias veces los avances donde están los tuyos fantasma? si estan cayendo en todos frente subnormal



O no te enteras o no te quieres enterar, la periferia de makbut está limpia de orcos y se confirma la toma de Dibrova y Chervonopopivka kremina está prácticamente rodeada los rusos evacuan el cuartel general a Rubizne y tu con que no sé qué puente que cruza una acequia no sé dónde


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

Estados Unidos ha transferido dos sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS adicionales y misiles antiaéreos para ellos a Ucrania.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> O no te enteras o no te quieres enterar, la periferia de makbut está limpia de orcos y se confirma la toma de Dibrova y Chervonopopivka kremina está prácticamente rodeada los rusos evacuan el cuartel general a Rubizne y tu conque no sé qué puente que cruza un acequia no sé dónde



pon fuente de eso, mentiroso
Guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia: Últimas noticias en directo | Zelenski reconoce que la situación en Donbás “es dura” para el ejército (msn.com) 
Tu zele no parece contento subnormal


----------



## terro6666 (27 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> pon fuente de eso, mentiroso
> Guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia: Últimas noticias en directo | Zelenski reconoce que la situación en Donbás “es dura” para el ejército (msn.com)
> Tu zele no parece contento subnormal



Pues claro que la sitiacion es dura anormal, eres limitadita eh.


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

6 aspectos de la campaña militar de invierno de Rusia en Ucrania, según el Wall Street Journal.

▪ 1. El tiempo. La temporada de barro continúa en el frente, el ritmo de los combates se ha ralentizado. En tierra firme -si aparece o cuando aparezca- la intensidad de los combates debería aumentar.
▪ 2. Bakhmut. El objetivo del Ejército ruso de tomar Artemivsk no es sólo estratégico, sino también psicológico. Una derrota permitiría a las AFU retirarse a posiciones más altas y defendibles, pero "cedería la victoria propagandística a Moscú".
▪ 3. Ofensivas ucranianas. Kiev querrá continuar la ofensiva en invierno, "hay 2 direcciones obvias: Svatovo y Kreminna en la región de Luhansk y Melitopol y Berdyansk en Zaporizhzhia".
▪ 4. Defensa rusa. Donde las AFU planean avanzar, Rusia prepara defensas.
▪ 5. Ofensivas de la Federación Rusa. Kiev afirma que el FRU de la Federación Rusa prepara una gran ofensiva contra Kiev para principios del próximo año. Los analistas occidentales se muestran escépticos sobre sus perspectivas.
▪ 6. Acontecimientos fuera de Ucrania. Aunque Putin espera que el apoyo occidental disminuya, esto aún no ha sucedido. Y las conversaciones de paz parecen lejanas, "ya que Zelensky afirma que el objetivo de Ucrania es recuperar todo el territorio perdido desde 2014, mientras que Putin expresa ambiciones maximalistas y califica la guerra de parte de una lucha continua entre Rusia y Occidente".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues claro que la sitiacion es dura anormal, eres limitadita eh.



sera por esto subnormal?
Lorena on Twitter: "Mediados de otoño, cerca de Kherson. Un grupo de paracaidistas de la 46.ª brigada aeromóvil de la AFU, que viaja a lo largo de la línea de contacto, es emboscado por una subdivisión de la 38.ª brigada de fusileros motorizados rusos. https://t.co/mbkNkOIP6G" / Twitter 

O por esto? 
Lorena on Twitter: "La ofensiva a gran escala de Wagner PMC en Soledar Los equipos de asalto de los músicos están trabajando en tres direcciones: ▪ del sureste, donde ayer ya se tomaron muchas posiciones enemigas; ▪ desde el este por la vía principal que cruza la ciudad. https://t.co/GEpyAoizkw" / Twitter 

Por esto? 
Lorena on Twitter: "Cementerio cerca de Kharkov https://t.co/KlVFhtgoxv" / Twitter 

Sigues sin demostrar que los ukros avanzan, palurdo
Ah, esto como regalito
Lorena on Twitter: "Bebida energética de venta en supermercados alemanes: Russian Power. https://t.co/eVA7AVly8k" / Twitter


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

Como esto sea verdad... adiós economía del ruso de a pie.

Se va a coger el dinero de las cuentas bancarias y convertirlo en bonos de guerra, no transferibles, no se puede retirar.

¿Os acordáis cuando la propaganda rusa, incluidos los que están y estaban por aquí, decían hace unos años que Ucrania era un Estado fallido? Pues eso.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> O no te enteras o no te quieres enterar, la periferia de makbut está limpia de orcos y se confirma la toma de Dibrova y Chervonopopivka kremina está prácticamente rodeada los rusos evacuan el cuartel general a Rubizne y tu con que no sé qué puente que cruza una acequia no sé dónde





Pues tu amo, dueño y señor el farlopenski reconoce que la situación es dura en Kreminna y en el Donbass ¿a quien hacemos caso al farlopas o a ti o a ninguno de los dos?

Yo personalmente me inclino más por lo tercero...


Zelenski reconoce que la situación en el Donbás "es dura" El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha reconocido que la situación en algunas zonas del Donbás, en el este del país, controlado en parte por los rusos, "es dura" para las fuerzas ucranianas. El Donbás, que incluye las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk, donde se desarrollan actualmente fuertes combates entre rusos y ucranianos, es controlado en parte por Moscú, quien se anexionó unilateralmente esos territorios el pasado mes de septiembre. En un mensaje emitido anoche y publicado en su perfil de Telegram, Zelenski habla de las ciudades de Bakhmut y Kreminna, ambas en el Donbás, y que, según explica, "requieren de la máxima fuerza y concentración. La situación allí es dura", precisa. "Los ocupantes -dice el presidente- utilizan todos los recursos, recursos significativos, para obtener al menos algún avance. Agradezco a todos nuestros hombres que mantienen sus posiciones con firmeza, se mantienen firmes y encuentran oportunidades no solo para no perder nada, sino también para expulsar a los ocupantes y disminuir sus fuerzas".

Saludos.


----------



## Harman (27 Dic 2022)

Se abrirán centros de formación militar en 16 universidades de regiones rusas - lista
Formarán a oficiales para su posterior servicio bajo contrato tras la graduación en el ejército y otros organismos de seguridad en los que el servicio militar esté estipulado por ley, así como a oficiales de reserva, soldados rasos y sargentos de reserva.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Kill33r (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Sospecho seran destruidos antes de desplegarlos sobre el terreno...


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> '_Son, sin duda, las predicciones más absurdas que he oído nunca, al tiempo que demuestran un desconocimiento asombroso de los avances de la inteligencia artificial y la energía sostenible_.'



La realidad lo es...es el teatro del absurdo...

Mr. ELON...YOU SHOULD KNOW IT!!!


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un paso más del giro de Rusia hacia Asia, poco a poco se alejan de la Europa occidental....con eso no contaban nuestros dirigentes....
> 
> La mayoría de la humanidad está en Asia....con los dos países más poblados y ahora el más extenso se decanta hacia ellos....



Los europedos se creen el ombligo del mundo...y van a despertar siendo el culo.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


>



Pero que cojones de reformas...si tiene cautivos al legislativo y al judicial...media oposicion en la carcel...prensa confiscada y amordazada...

QUE COJONES DE REFORMAS VA A HACER!!
COMO MUCHO DECRETAZOS...Y DEDAZOS...COMO LA SEXOLOGA, AHORA EMBAJADORA EN BULGARIA!!!


----------



## El_Suave (27 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Es bien sabido que los auténticos americanos, que no son los colonos anglo-germánicos que los asesinaron para quedarse con sus tierras, llegaron a América desde Siberia, a través del estrecho de Bering.

También es bastante evidente que el único gran territorio que queda en el mundo por descolonizar es América del Norte, dónde los colonos ocupantes europeos principalmente anglo-germánicos (ingleses, holandeses, alemanes, suecos, noruegos, polacos...) no solo nunca han pedido perdón por sus crímenes, sino que se muestran orgullosos de ellos y los tienen como su propia esencia nacional, una esencia criminal desde el principio.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

*ISW: La declaración de disposición de Putin para las negociaciones con Ucrania es un engaño para Occidente*

El dictador ruso, Vladimir Putin, no ofreció negociaciones directas con Ucrania en su entrevista televisiva del 25 de diciembre, sino que pretendió engañar a Occidente “para empujar a Ucrania a hacer concesiones preliminares”, informó el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra en su última evaluación.

La declaración de Putin fue parte de “una campaña de información deliberada”, difundiendo las narrativas falsas de que Ucrania, a la que Putin llamó el “otro lado”, había interrumpido los esfuerzos diplomáticos de Rusia antes de la invasión a gran escala, según el grupo de expertos con sede en D.C.

“Las discusiones de Putin sobre las negociaciones se han centrado en discusiones putativas con Occidente en lugar de con Ucrania, y reflejan sus continuas acusaciones de que Ucrania es simplemente un peón occidental sin una agencia real”, escribió ISW, y agregó que las afirmaciones de Putin en la entrevista del domingo continuaron con esta retórica. línea.

Las palabras de Putin de que Rusia está “operando en la dirección correcta” demostraron que “no ha establecido condiciones serias para las negociaciones y aún desea perseguir sus objetivos maximalistas”, se lee en el informe.

Los analistas agregaron que el Kremlin no publicó la transcripción completa de la entrevista de Putin en su sitio web oficial, como lo había hecho anteriormente, posiblemente para aliviar la mala interpretación de la declaración de Putin sobre las conversaciones de paz.

Putin afirmó el 25 de diciembre que Moscú estaba “listo para negociar con todos los involucrados” para alcanzar lo que considera “soluciones aceptables” para su guerra a gran escala contra Ucrania.

En una entrevista con la televisión Rossiya 1, controlada por el Kremlin, el dictador ruso volvió a acusar a Kyiv y sus aliados occidentales de bloquear el proceso de negociación. Mientras tanto, Putin dijo que Rusia continuaría librando la guerra hasta que se lograran sus objetivos.

Las autoridades ucranianas han declarado repetidamente que Ucrania luchará hasta que Rusia se retire por completo de su territorio, incluida la región de Donbas en el este del país y la península de Crimea.

Las negociaciones entre Ucrania y Rusia al comienzo de la invasión a gran escala de Moscú terminaron sin avances. Desde abril, no ha habido conversaciones directas entre los dos países.

https://kyivindependent.com/news-fee...bluff-for-west


----------



## arriondas (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Como esto sea verdad... adiós economía del ruso de a pie.
> 
> Se va a coger el dinero de las cuentas bancarias y convertirlo en bonos de guerra, no transferibles, no se puede retirar.
> 
> ¿Os acordáis cuando la propaganda rusa, incluidos los que están y estaban por aquí, decían hace unos años que Ucrania era un Estado fallido? Pues eso.



Como sea como lo del corralito ayer...


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

El sueño húmedo de Orbán.

*Si Estados Unidos deja de dar dinero y armas a Ucrania, la guerra se detendrá,* - Primer Ministro de Hungría, Orban.




Josep borrell el primer día de guerra:

"Recordaremos en el futuro quiénes no estén hoy día con nosotros"


----------



## NPI (27 Dic 2022)

Yoi-yitsu dijo:


> El hashtag dice "#RussianUkrainianWar"
> 
> Pero el video es del 17 de agosto de 2021.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305710



Una nueva pillada para el multi


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Más sobre Bakhmut:








Belarusian Nationalist on Gab: 'Ukrainian soldier shoots the Ma Deuce at russian …'


Belarusian Nationalist on Gab: 'Ukrainian soldier shoots the Ma Deuce at russian positions on the Bakhmut front'




gab.com





Y una docena de mercenarios de Wagner muertos:








Belarusian Nationalist on Gab: 'Dozen dead Wagner mercs and large crater outside …'


Belarusian Nationalist on Gab: 'Dozen dead Wagner mercs and large crater outside Bakhmut'




gab.com


----------



## NPI (27 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> El tejido industrial europeo no va a desaparecer por apagones, racionamientos, y/o cortes de gas o de luz programados, aunque sea lo más llamativo para la población. La industria centroeuropea, principalmente y sobre todo su centro: Alemania, sustentaba gran parte de su ventaja competitiva en base a poder producir con energía rusa casi regalada. Una vez que no tiene acceso a la energía que requiere su industria a ese precio, su futuro es ir paulatinamente desindustrializándose, cediendo sus cuotas de mercado en los distintos sectores a otras empresas asiáticas y estadounidenses.
> 
> Lo que está sucediendo con las medicinas es que a la industria farmacéutica europea no le es rentable la producción masiva con los costes de energía y materias primas actuales, por lo que está diciendo: o me subvencionáis la producción (algo que no se puede hacer durante mucho tiempo sin destruir la economía), o nacionalizáis la industria de producción de ciertos medicamentos y absorbéis los costes, produciendo a pérdidas (tiene el mismo resultado que lo anterior a medio plazo), o los antibióticos, antivirales, etc, os lo procuráis en otros países. Si pueden atender vuestra demanda (que ya han dicho que, de momento, no podrían).



En este hilo hay una legión de los siguientes elementos:
- multis
- panchos 24 h. que se hacen pasar por españoles de España
- perturbados mentales
- realidad vs. ficción
- quintacolumnistas
- pesebre de lo público
- desinformadores en ambos lados, que son los mismos, pero con diferentes cuentas para dar una apariencia de credibilidad


----------



## Lego. (27 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como sea como lo del corralito ayer...



¿qué corralito?


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Esto os va a hacer gracia:








Belarusian Nationalist on Gab: 'Bakhmut update 27/12/22 - The City is getting she…'


Belarusian Nationalist on Gab: 'Bakhmut update 27/12/22 - The City is getting shelled mercilessly by Russian artillery, constant attacks by the enemy but the city is standing and Bakhmut holds.'




gab.com


----------



## Arthur69 (27 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El sueño húmedo de Orbán.
> 
> *Si Estados Unidos deja de dar dinero y armas a Ucrania, la guerra se detendrá,* - Primer Ministro de Hungría, Orban.
> 
> ...



Es como decir: "Si dejan de escuchar a la violada el violador no les pondrá cara de cabrón amenazante".


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

Si el pepinazo de Engels es tan bestia como cuentan, la única explicación es que reventaron las municiones que apilaban los rusos en el mismo aeropuerto. 

En los vídeos que han salido del ataque no parece una explosión de tanta envergadura aunque si es verdad que había mucho humo horas después, ya de día, se ha visto en algunos vídeos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (27 Dic 2022)

*Al amparo de la guerra Zelensky lidera la campaña de privatización masiva de ucrania*


Aunque los medios corporativos nos inundan con historias de agresión rusa, muchas menos personas saben que el propio Gobierno ucraniano ha estado usando la niebla de la guerra para actuar contra ciertos sectores de su propia población, ajustar cuentas e intentar revolucionar la sociedad.

Estos intentos han sido encabezados por el propio presidente Volodymyr Zelensky, quien, en los últimos meses prohibió más de diez partidos políticos (incluido el principal bloque de la oposición), ilegalizó los sindicatos, proscribió el idioma, la música y la cultura rusas y proclamó su país abierto para los negocios a los inversores occidentales. En la última edición de MintCast, el presentador Mnar Adley se une al periodista Max Blumenthal , editor en jefe de _The Grayzone_ , para hablar sobre Zelensky, la guerra y las consecuencias para Europa.

Si bien Zelensky ha sido presentado como una figura heroica en Occidente, también ha tomado medidas enérgicas contra todas las formas de disidencia dentro de Ucrania, incluso actuando contra grupos religiosos que considera que no son lo suficientemente leales a su Administración. 

“Están reuniendo sacerdotes en Kherson mientras hablamos, junto con miembros de la secta ultraortodoxa judía Chabad, para que se quedaran en Kherson para atender a su gente, cuando era territorio ruso, antes de la retirada rusa”, dijo Blumenthal.

Mientras millones de hombres ucranianos están sujetos a ser reclutados por el ejército, otros esperan por temor a ser atacados por la Administración. Las listas de asesinatos circulan en línea mientras las noticias de los últimos políticos arrestados se difunden en las redes sociales. 

Blumenthal denunció lo que describió como “régimen al estilo de Pinochet de desapariciones, asesinatos, torturas, arrestos de toda la oposición de Zelensky, incluido su oponente más popular y destacado, el líder del Partido Patriota de Ucrania Viktor Medvedchuk”. El general Pinochet de Chile, por supuesto, usó una violencia abrumadora como táctica para imponer medidas económicas para enriquecer a sus patrocinadores occidentales, medidas que la población no habría aceptado de otra manera.

Al parecer Zelensky también está intentando forzar olas de privatización para revolucionar la economía ucraniana. Al mismo tiempo que se dirigía a la Bolsa de Valores de Nueva York y proclamaba que Ucrania ofrece la mejor oportunidad de inversión desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, los sindicatos han sido prohibidos en todo el país y se ha encarcelado a comunistas y activistas por los derechos laborales. Al describir esto como la “violación financiera de las propiedades públicas ucranianas”, Blumenthal comparó los eventos con el frenesí de despojo de activos que destruyó la economía rusa en la década de 1990. Fue este tipo de informes y comentarios lo que probablemente desencadenó la retirada de una invitación de Blumenthal a una conferencia en Portugal (supuestamente a instancias de la Primera Dama de Ucrania, Olena Zelenska).


----------



## _LoKy_ (27 Dic 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se apresuraron a informar a Zelensky sobre la captura de Kremennaya. Esto le costó a Kiev 1.000 bajas entre soldados y oficiales*

A finales de diciembre los canales ucranianos de Telegram difundieron la información de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se estaban retirando de Svatov y que Kreminna (a 60 km de Slovyansk) estaba prácticamente cortada y que era cuestión de tiempo bloquearla.

El comandante del destacamento de la Legión Rusa, Sergei Fomchenkov (indicativo Fomich), declaró a Crónica Militar que el presidente Vladimir Zelensky, según sus intercepciones de radio, ya había sido informado de la captura de Kreminna. Según Fomich esto se debió a que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas habían acumulado enormes fuerzas en la zona de Kreminna-Svatove y ya no tenían dudas sobre su éxito.

Así las AFU se apresuraron a informar de la captura de la ciudad y por tanto enviaron allí nuevas reservas con la esperanza de capturar el asentamiento e "implementar el informe".

Todos los ataques de las unidades de las 14ª y 92ª Brigadas Mecanizadas de las AFU, apoyadas por la 112ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial, fueron rechazados.

Las 80ª y 95ª Brigadas Aerotransportadas de Asalto sufrieron grandes pérdidas durante el "sondeo" de Kremenna y Svatove. La 25ª Brigada Independiente de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y unidades de la 66ª Brigada Mecanizada también registraron un gran número de muertos y heridos durante la acometida de Kremenna.

Los movimientos activos de las AFU desde el otoño se han visto obstaculizados por el mal tiempo, la artillería y la constante actividad de los drones de reconocimiento. Los convoyes con material ucraniano son detectados a una distancia de 10-12 km y tras lo cual se dispara contra ellos.

Según Crónica Militar, el número de soldados muertos y gravemente heridos en las brigadas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la zona de Svatove-Kreminna se acerca a los 1.000 tras los informes sobre un desplazamiento de la línea del frente y la captura de Kreminna.

Según otra fuente de Crónica Militar en el destacamento de la Legión Rusa, las AFU se han enfrentado a una escasez de equipos pesados en esta zona y casi todas las salidas de combate se llevan a cabo utilizando vehículos MaxxPro, Cougar y Sisu Pasi con escaso blindaje. Los vehículos reciben daños críticos de artillería y son destruidos junto sus operadores.

☠ Suscríbete a la Crónica de guerra


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

*Se reportan en este momento intensos combates cerca de Kreminna.
*
"Los rusos están atrayendo una gran cantidad de reservas allí, si Ucrania recupera el control de Kreminna, toda la línea de defensa de las tropas rusas en la región de Lugansk se derrumbará", - el jefe de OVA Gaidai.


----------



## crocodile (27 Dic 2022)

Por fin parece que hacen algo.
10 meses despues.


*⚡Nuestras tropas abrieron la posición de tiro enemiga en Netaylovo, desde donde los militantes ucranianos bombardean regularmente las zonas residenciales de Donetsk.

Como resultado del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, el sistema de artillería M777 fue destruido junto con el personal.

*@Irinamar_Z


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (27 Dic 2022)

Riina dijo:


> Los Estados Unidos actuales son hijos de Lincoln, el presidente que , en vez de aceptar la división de su país en dos territorios independientes en 1861, declaró la guerra al Sur esclavista. Dos tipos de economía tan diferentes no podían existir en el mismo país y se impuso el Norte.
> El país ya no se puede dividir. Las dos guerras mundiales lo fortalecieron. A la gente la une el idioma inglés y la libertad religiosa. Hay tensiones raciales, sí, pero nada que haga temer una guerra civil.



La cuestión racial sería el problema interno más serio que se le podría presentar a EEUU.

Y sus enemigos lo saben.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Dic 2022)

Tirando de lo que encuentren


----------



## El-Mano (27 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> ¡Quina caloreta que fá!
> Por contra en Valencia estamos disfrutando de unos días de inicio de invierno increíbles con máximas de 24º hasta ayer. Ahora mismo 19º - 20º.



Por el interior de alicante se puede ir en manga corta cuando dá bién el sol, aunque a las 8 de la mañana hace su frio...


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## ignorante (27 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Podemos ir cerrando el hilo?? No sé, pregunto, porque la rendición es ya casi un hecho...
> 
> *Rusia está dispuesta a reanudar algunos flujos de gas a Europa por gasoducto, según el Viceprimer Ministro.*
> 14:55 || 27/12/2022



Rusia nunca ha cortado ningún flujo de gas. Eso sólo ha salido en la prensa occidental (que no siquiera la latinoamericana) como propaganda para cerebros lavados. Es Europa la que obedeciendo a EEUU ha decidido cortar las importaciones, sin realmente hacerlo del todo.

Miren cómo cuenta una noticia un periódico español:









Putin dice que Rusia está preparada para afrontar conversaciones de paz, mientras siguen los ataques


El presidente Vladimir Putin ha afirmado que Rusia está lista para encauzar conversaciones que puedan poner fin a la guerra en Ucrania, un mensaje que llega en un




www.lavanguardia.com





Y cómo cuenta *exactamente la misma noticia* el argentino:









Putin asegura que el objetivo de Occidente es «dividir la Rusia histórica»


El presidente ruso aseguró que Occidente busca dividir a Rusia y que la guerra que su país libra contra Ucrania iniciada hace 10 meses busca lo contrario




www.conclusion.com.ar





¿Has leído en algún periódico español alguna vez que Rusia se queja de que la acusan de colonialismo interno y hay planes para dividirla?

Pues es el origen último de la guerra en Ucrania, y Rusia lo recuerda continuamente, aunque a los cerebros lavados no se les expone la información.

_«Estamos protegiendo nuestros intereses nacionales, los intereses de nuestros ciudadanos, de nuestro pueblo»_ es todo lo que cuenta el medio español, censurando todo el resto del contexto.

La información que no conviene contar a los propietarios de la prensa occidental:









Científico noruego revela: Los judíos controlan los medios internacionales


El prominente sociólogo noruego Johan Galtung sostiene que los judíos controlan los medios estadounidenses y de todo el mundo.




www.palestinalibre.org





Busquen en Google quién es Johan Galtung.


----------



## crocodile (27 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Podemos ir cerrando el hilo?? No sé, pregunto, porque la rendición es ya casi un hecho...
> 
> *Rusia está dispuesta a reanudar algunos flujos de gas a Europa por gasoducto, según el Viceprimer Ministro.*
> 14:55 || 27/12/2022



Esto es pura coña ya.


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Han desaparecido de la web oficial del gobierno ruso las regiones anexionadas de Mykolaiv, Kherson, Zaporizzhya, Donietsk, y Luhansk 








Belarusian Nationalist on Gab: 'The annexed territories of Mykolaiv, Kherson, Zap…'


Belarusian Nationalist on Gab: 'The annexed territories of Mykolaiv, Kherson, Zaporizzhya, Donietsk, and Luhansk regions mysteriously disappeared from the map of Russia at putin’s official website. Only Crimes remains '




gab.com





Más imágenes de hoy:








Ross___ on Gab: 'go fuck yourself faggot'


Ross___ on Gab: 'go fuck yourself faggot'




gab.com













Ross___ on Gab: 'i mean go fuck yourself fag'


Ross___ on Gab: 'i mean go fuck yourself fag'




gab.com


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

La barbarie a la que está sometiendo Rusia a sus propios hombres es tremenda.

Lo más alucinante es que en vídeos como este se ve como el respeto por sus soldados es nulo. Hay cadáveres recientes y otros en avanzado estado de descomposición. He visto otro vídeo de una trinchera rusa "desmovilizada" donde se ven cadáveres antiguos y semi enterrados junto con otros recientes. 
Es tremendo. Ni retiran sus muertos.


----------



## Loignorito (27 Dic 2022)

El-Mano dijo:


> Por el interior de alicante se puede ir en manga corta cuando dá bién el sol, aunque a las 8 de la mañana hace su frio...



En Valencia lo mismo por las noches. Incluso pasar de 24º a 5º.


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> Me pasé la noche durante horas recopilando todos los informes sobre Artemovsk. Lo que era una lucha de posiciones, una batalla secundaria , en las últimas seis semanas se ha convertido en un matadero en el que el ejército ucraniano no para de enviar tropas para contener el avance ruso. Lo han logrado, al menos hasta ahora, pero a costa de pérdidas atroces. La batalla ya es la más sangrienta de la guerra.
> 
> 
> Informe completo y revisado. He revisado el texto y he añadido conclusiones al final, para el que ya lo haya leído
> ...



¿Peor que Mariupol?


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Apuntes históricos. Rosa Luxemburg:
> 
> *"El nacionalismo ucraniano en Rusia, completamente diferente del checo, polaco o finlandés,*
> _* era nada más que un capricho, una payasada de unas docenas de intelectuales pequeño-
> ...



La cuestión nacional. Imprescindible. Y aplicable a otras latitudes.


----------



## NPI (27 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Han desaparecido de la web oficial del gobierno ruso las regiones anexionadas de Mykolaiv, Kherson, Zaporizzhya, Donietsk, y Luhansk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(nraheston) multi 
COVILERDOS 2020 = CUCARACHAS OTANERAS 2022 (cuentas añejas incluidas)
En Tejas solo hay VACAS o MARICONES, si no eres una VACA,  ¿qué eres?

P.D.: 2919 mensajes en 5 meses * con esa cuenta*


----------



## Simo Hayha (27 Dic 2022)

urano dijo:


>


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Comandante ucraniano abandona a los suyos sin comida ni agua:


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> (nraheston) multi
> COVILERDOS 2020 = CUCARACHAS OTANERAS 2022 (cuentas añejas incluidas)
> En Tejas solo hay VACAS o MARICONES, si no eres una VACA,  ¿qué eres?
> 
> P.D.: 2919 mensajes en 5 meses * con esa cuenta*



Católico, hetero, blanco, español, ganador, triunfador, pro Trump, pro 2A, bíblico y partidario de la libertad, la cinegética y las armas de fuego.


----------



## Trajanillo (27 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> Una nueva pillada para el multi



El Veraz es el rejón... yo le puse en el ignore son los dos iguales, pero el rejón es un poco más bufón que su alter ego elveraz


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> El Veraz es el rejón... yo le puse en el ignore son los dos iguales, pero el rejón es un poco más bufón que su alter ego elveraz



Pero mira que eres tontorron manganillo,no das ni una....por cierto tu cada vez te pareces mas a la puta rata china......


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Dic 2022)

Brigada ucraniana 54 ha ido a felicitar las navidades a los de Wagner, unos tipos simpáticos además hasta tenían un mazo para partir nueces! qué detalle!.
Estas fechas son siempre entrañables. y enaltecen las calidades humanas.
Paz y Amor!


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Esto os va a hacer gracia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un poco cutre la propaganda, parece ser que el tio sam ha dejado de invertir perras en campañas y cuando dejas algo en manos de aficionados pues pasa que rapidamente se quedan con el culo al aire


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

Más de 250.000 muertos, muchos de ellos jóvenes rusos cuya esperanza de vida ha sido de 18 años, execrables crímenes de guerra que incluyen violaciones y ejecuciones sumarias de mujeres y niños ucranianos, todos ellos confirmados por la ONU, bombardeos indiscriminados sobre población civil y sobre infraestructuras básicas, todo ello constituye un balance provisional, que seguramente es mucho peor, de la "operación milita especial" del hijoPutin. 

Sin duda, el viejo exagente de la KGB se está ganado a pulso un lugar entre los mayores criminales de la Historia.


----------



## Iskra (27 Dic 2022)

Estas son las condiciones de esclavización financiación que impuso el FMI:

- El rechazo a una financiación del presupuesto a costa de la emisión de la grivna (el Banco Central ucraniano ahora imprime su divisa a toda máquina para tapar los huecos. Esto aumenta la inflación, pero le permite controlar la situación. Aunque ya no será así. Ahora la principal fuente de ingresos para cubrir el déficit será la ayuda externa)
- La anulación de recaudación fiscal simplificada (la que se aplicaba a los negocios pequeños y emprendimientos autónomos)
- La devolución de inspecciones fiscales (fueron canceladas durante el conflicto armado)
- El estricto control de cajas registradoras (cómo lo tienen que hacer los empresarios a falta de luz, es un misterio que le importa un bledo a Zelenski)
- El aumento de impuestos administrativos
- La reducción de un 27% de los gastos para el pago de los funcionarios. Con ello, la reducción se logrará tanto por medio de la reducción de sueldos como por despidos. Esto incluye a los profesores y médicos
- Moratorio para el aumento de cualquier subvención social, con la excepción de las pensiones (eso a pesar de que la inflación en 2022 fue de 30% y el año que viene se espera que sea de al menos 22,5%)
- También se cortan los gastos en la medicina. Esto incluye a los programas de garantías médicas de los ciudadanos, los programas oncológicos y la ayuda dental
- Según fuentes de información no confirmadas, el FMI también exige que el costo de la electricidad suba el año que viene un *70-90%*, del gas un *40-60%*, la calefacción un *59%* y el agua un *30-40%*. (Está previsto que el aumento se implemente en varias etapas para evitar un shock entre la población)

Estos son los regalos de Navidad que el FMI presentó a la población de Ucrania que ahora tendrá una vida más difícil, al igual que los pequeños empresarios y emprendedores.

Este es el precio de la ayuda occidental que todos nosotros sabemos que acabará en los bolsillos de los funcionarios del régimen de Zelenski, pero será el pueblo el que lo pague.

No te olvides de suscribirte @ATodaPotencia


----------



## Kalikatres (27 Dic 2022)

"Se acabó el carbón?"


----------



## Guaguei (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## NPI (27 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Católico, hetero, blanco, español, ganador, triunfador, pro Trump, pro 2A, bíblico y partidario de la libertad, la cinegética y las armas de fuego.


----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

Lo que quiere decir Lavrov es: "O firmas la Paz ya , o te sigo reventando, violando y saqueando"... Cada día más convencido de que, cuando en Ucrania le llaman Mordor a esta Rusia, es porque efectivamente está llena de Orcos ebrios de sangre.


----------



## emperador_zar (27 Dic 2022)

Rejon = Veraz


----------



## Guaguei (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (27 Dic 2022)

El enemigo en casa. Legión extranjera en Francia.


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

*Rusia cambia el dólar estadounidense por el yuan chino, y rápido*
_
En respuesta a las sanciones occidentales, el banco central de Rusia está bajando el dólar 
estadounidense y planea comprar yuanes chinos en el mercado de divisas. La participación
del yuan en el mercado de divisas de Rusia aumentó del 1% al 40-45% en menos de un año, 
mientras que el comercio del dólar se redujo a la mitad del 80% al 40%. Moscú se ha convertido 
ápidamente en el cuarto centro comercial extraterritorial de renminbi más grande del mundo._

**


----------



## kasperle1966 (27 Dic 2022)

*Poroshenko deja de ser multimillonario: su fortuna se reduce a la mitad

*
El expresidente de Ucrania y líder del Partido de Solidaridad Europea, Petro Poroshenko, ya no es multimillonario. Su fortuna se redujo casi a la mitad en 2022. El capital del quinto jefe de Estado ucraniano se estima actualmente en 730 millones de dólares.

Así lo informa Forbes.

Si en 2021 Poroshenko ocupaba el séptimo puesto entre las personas más ricas de Ucrania según Forbes, con una fortuna de 1.600 millones de dólares, en una nueva clasificación el político ha obtenido sólo el duodécimo puesto, con 730 millones de dólares.

La publicación señala que Poroshenko fue beneficiario en 95 empresas en 2019, mientras que antes del SBO solo en 18. La mayor parte de los negocios del quinto presidente fueron a parar a manos de su hijo Oleksiy. Y aunque el servicio de prensa del empresario dijo que esto era consecuencia del deseo de Poroshenko de separar la política de los negocios, se vio impulsado a dar ese paso por la presión de las fuerzas del orden y los reguladores.

_"Tras la victoria de Zelenskyy, se abrieron más de 20 causas penales contra Poroshenko, fue sospechoso de traición al Estado, sus acciones en 19 empresas fueron detenidas, empresas afiliadas a él recibieron multas multimillonarias de la AMCU"_, recuerda el semanario.

Sólo 20 personas han sido incluidas este año en la tradicional clasificación de los ucranianos más ricos. Fueron elegidos entre 129 empresarios incluidos en la clasificación en los dos últimos años. También señaló que, aparte de Poroshenko, la riqueza de los 19 ucranianos más ricos se ha reducido en más de 20.000 millones de dólares desde principios de febrero de 2022.

Entre los veinte primeros, sólo el propietario de SoftServe, Taras Kitsmey, ha aumentado su fortuna en los nueve meses transcurridos desde el inicio de la SWO: de 190 millones de dólares a 360. El capital de los demás participantes sólo ha disminuido durante 2022. El multimillonario ucraniano más rico, Rinat Akhmetov, sufrió las mayores pérdidas: perdió 9.300 millones de dólares: sus activos metalúrgicos, energéticos y agrícolas sufrieron daños y el negocio mediático Media Group Ukraine cerró.

Las 20 personas más ricas de Ucrania este año son las siguientes:

- Rinat Akhmetov (Metinvest, DTEK) - desde febrero su fortuna se redujo de 13.700 millones de dólares a 4.400 millones.

- Maksym Litvin (Grammarly) - de 4.000 a 2.300 millones de dólares.

- Oleksiy Shevchenko (Grammarly) - de 4.000 a 2.300 millones de dólares.

- Viktor Pinchuk (Interpipe) - de 2.600 a 2.200 millones de dólares.

- Konstantin Zhevago (Ferrexpo) - de 2.100 millones de dólares a 1.400 millones.

- Alexander y Galina Gerega (Epicentre) - de 1.800 millones USD a 1.200 millones USD.

- Vlad Yatsenko (Revolut) - 1.100 millones de dólares.

- Vadim Novinsky (Smart Holding) - de 3.500 a 1.000 millones de dólares.

- Gennadiy Bogolyubov (Grupo Privat): de 2.000 a 1.000 millones de dólares.

- Sergiy Tigipko (TAS Group, Universal Bank) - de 1 500 millones USD a 870 millones USD.

- Max Polyakov (Noosphere Ventures) - 800 millones de dólares.

- Petro Poroshenko (ROSHEN) - de 1.600 a 730 millones de dólares.

- Yuri Kosyuk (MHP) - de 780 a 520 millones de dólares.

- Mykola Zlochevskiy (Burisma) - de 540 millones de dólares a 500 millones de dólares.

- Vitaliy Khomutynnyk (Ukrnaftaburenie) - de 465 millones de dólares a 490 millones.

- Andriy Verevskyy (Kernel) - de 520 millones USD a 400 millones USD

- Taras Kitsmey (SoftServe) - de 190 a 360 millones de dólares

- Stepan Chernovetskiy (CIG) - de 545 a 350 millones de dólares

- Oleksandr Iaroslavskyi (DCH) - de 1 000 millones USD a 340 millones USD.

- Oleksandr Konotopskyy (Ajax Systems) - de 340 a 320 millones de dólares.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator
*Больше не миллиардер: состояние Порошенко сократилось вдвое*


----------



## NPI (27 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Poroshenko deja de ser multimillonario: su fortuna se reduce a la mitad
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306224
> *
> El expresidente de Ucrania y líder del Partido de Solidaridad Europea, Petro Poroshenko, ya no es multimillonario. Su fortuna se redujo casi a la mitad en 2022. El capital del quinto jefe de Estado ucraniano se estima actualmente en 730 millones de dólares.
> ...



RESUMEN:
GANADORES
- Vlad Yatsenko (Revolut) - 1.100 millones de dólares
- Max Polyakov (Noosphere Ventures) - 800 millones de dólares
- Vitaliy Khomutynnyk (Ukrnaftaburenie) - de 465 millones de dólares a 490 millones
- Taras Kitsmey (SoftServe) - de 190 a 360 millones de dólares

"PERDEDORES"
- RESTO DE LA LISTA


----------



## dabuti (27 Dic 2022)

MELONA, la amiga de Abascal y nueva putita del cómico cocainómano.


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

The Daily Telegraph ha publicado hoy esta conmovedora foto:








*Un soldado ucraniano besa a su hija, mientras está de vacaciones*
_* en Lvov durante 10 días desde el frente tras un año de ausencia.

El escudo de la división de las SS "Totenkopf" no molesta en absoluto
a la prensa británica. ¡Todo el mundo sabe que el nazismo del ejército*_
* ucraniano es "un invento de la propaganda rusa"!*

@thecoppermountain


----------



## dabuti (27 Dic 2022)

NEGOCIACIONES SERÍAN UNA TRAMPA UCRANIANA PARA GANAR TIEMPO Y REARMARSE ENGAÑANDO A RUSIA COMO EN EL TRATADO DE MINSK.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
27 DEC, 16:23
*Politician says Kiev’s negotiating ploy seeks to buy time to reinforce its troops*
Vladimir Rogov said the Ukrainian government is realistic about the situation in the area of the special military operation so it picked a fairly distant date

MELITOPOL, December 27. /TASS/. Vladimir Rogov, chairman of the We Are Together with Russia civil society group, said on Tuesday that the proposal by Kiev officials to hold talks with Russia in the UN is part of a strategy to buy some time so that Ukrainian forces can regroup and receive additional support from the West.
"Tentatively speaking, it’s like the Minsk agreements all over again. They want to get a pause in operations, so we don’t go on an offensive but hold lengthy talks, during which they will be able to get new support and weapons from the West. It’s no secret Ukrainian forces are starting to experience an ammunition famine. It is a strategy to buy time to regroup, replenish forces. That’s what Kiev is focused on currently," Rogov told TASS.
He said the Ukrainian government is realistic about the situation in the area of the special military operation so it picked a fairly distant date.
"It would seem that we should hold the talks at the end of December, why wait two months? It’s just that within these two months - as is the conclusion of the General Staff of the Ukrainian armed forces that’s echoed by Western specialists - by the end of winter Russia will have an undisputable advantage with well-functioning combat units that have enough firing practice and training and that will comprise not only contract servicemen, but also mobilized troops," Rogov said. "Our positions are now getting stronger, the spirit of the troops is rising, the right conclusions are being drawn from the problems seen in the initial phase of the special military operation, and these problems are being resolved quite quickly."

He said that Ukraine's supposed readiness for talks will be an additional reason for international pressure on Russia from the consolidated West.
Ukrainian Foreign Minister Dmitry Kuleba said on Monday that Kiev plans to hold a peace summit at the UN by the end of February. UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres expressed his readiness to be a mediator in the talks.


----------



## Minsky Moment (27 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los alemanes si que entendieron cual era la vaina Al igual que los británicos también
> entendieron bien la cuestión. Un análisis interesante se encuentra en un memorando
> de la División de Inteligencia Política del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores británico
> (mayo de 1918). En él se señala que la población principal de Ucrania no identificaba
> ...



¿Tienes la fuente de esto? Me interesa.


----------



## Alvin Red (27 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Peor que Mariupol?



Creo por lo leído que Mariupol era una fiesta comparado con Bajmut y alrededores, hablo solo por los informes que he ido leyendo,


----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

Como dice el Martyanov, Uno no puede luchar contra las leyes de la física (para entender 
el por qué la "prosperidad" de la UE ya es cosa del pasado), emitiendo proclamas políticas,
que debe ser la única habilidad que tiene la clase política e "intelectual" occidental:

_*"Nuestra prosperidad se basó en China y Rusia. La energía [rusa] y el mercado [chino]. Y claramente, 
hoy tenemos que encontrar nuevas formas de energía, desde dentro de la Unión Europea tanto como
podamos porque no debemos cambiar una dependencia por otra. La mejor energía. la que se produce
en casa. Y esto producirá una fuerte reestructuración de nuestra economía. Eso es seguro, la gente 
no es consciente de eso, pero el hecho de que Rusia y China ya no son los que estaban para nuestro 
desarrollo económico requerirá una fuerte reestructuración de nuestra economía"*_

 Borrell en la conferencia anual de embajadores de la UE en Bruselas.


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo por lo leído que Mariupol era una fiesta comparado con Bajmut y alrededores, hablo solo por los informes que he ido leyendo,



Así es, también estos 2 nuevos posts lo demuestran, Bakhmut está siendo una auténtica carnicería para ambos bandos.









North Prole on Gab: 'Stack em, rack em & pack em. Wait till the US sen…'


North Prole on Gab: 'Stack em, rack em & pack em. Wait till the US sends 6 gorillion dollars.'




gab.com













North Prole on Gab: 'Give him a paracetamol he's OK, sooon Russia take…'


North Prole on Gab: 'Give him a paracetamol he's OK, sooon Russia takes Bakhmut.'




gab.com


----------



## ROBOTECH (27 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Han desaparecido de la web oficial del gobierno ruso las regiones anexionadas de Mykolaiv, Kherson, Zaporizzhya, Donietsk, y Luhansk
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En la página oficial del gobierno ruso salen las nuevas regiones. Dentro de la web personal del presidente no he podido encontrar ningún mapa.






Russian Federation







www.mid.ru


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> En la página oficial del gobierno ruso salen las nuevas regiones. Dentro de la web personal del presidente no he podido encontrar ningún mapa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí se entiende


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> MELONA, la amiga de Abascal y nueva putita del cómico cocainómano.



La alternativa "nacional"....


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo por lo leído que Mariupol era una fiesta comparado con Bajmut y alrededores, hablo solo por los informes que he ido leyendo,



Lo cierto es que en Mariupol los rusos avanzaban, lenta pero implacablemente. Estilo "casa por casa" IIGM.
Por el contrario parece que en Bajmut se limitan a batir a los ucranianos a distancia con artillería, más bien estilo IGM.


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Estados Unidos es un concepto político o diría económico no ha habido ninguna civilización que vertebrara ese territorio, no tienen historia por eso que se puedan desmembrar es muy fácil porque culturalmente no tienen nada que les una. Un mexicano o cubano se puede sentir más integrado en Texas o Florida que uno de Nueva Inglaterra y son el mismo país y se está hispanizando a marchas forzadas.



Para eso tienen Jewlliwood...su marketing le venderia peines a mil dolares a una coleccion de caalvorotas...


----------



## Argentium (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (27 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Tienes la fuente de esto? Me interesa.











Украина. Из прошлого страха в будущий ужас через безысходность настоящего. Часть 2 (мент)


Предыдущая часть https://aftershock.news/?q=node/1192710 Самостийная интеллегенция




aftershock.news


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Tienes la fuente de esto? Me interesa.



Hace unos meses el inefable reverendo Vidal habló en su sermón de unos documentos de la CIA años 40-50. Se decía que era complicado atacar la URSS Ucrania mediante, que el nacionalismo era una cosa muy minoritaria y que la lengua vehicular y cotidiana en las ciudades era el ruso. Y que la masa campesina ucraniana pasaba de ese rollo. No en vano Ucrania ha sido de forma tradicional y como su nombre indica una tierra fronteriza, poco dada a los identitarismos, no en vano Zaporiya es una de las dos regiones cosacas por excelencia, y en la revolución, el anarquismo contó con un gran apoyo encarnado en Majno y sus seguidores, precisamente Majno era natural de Gulai Polie en Zaporiya.
Bandera fue eliminado y al fascismo ucraniano se lo tragó la historia.
Más tarde en los 70 esta visión cambió con Brezinski, "el polaco que soñaba patear el culo a Rusia" y el delirante proyecto Ucrania Nazi se empezó a gestar.


----------



## Artedi (27 Dic 2022)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> La cuestión racial sería el problema interno más serio que se le podría presentar a EEUU.
> 
> Y sus enemigos lo saben.



Desde el 2000 la población negra ha aumentado el 29%. La tendencia no se ha modificado. Es una pura cuestión de tiempo que el Presidente Camacho ascienda al poder en los USA:

​


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Una dosis de humor:


----------



## Malevich (27 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Desde el 2000 la población negra ha aumentado el 29%. La tendencia no se ha modificado. Es una pura cuestión de tiempo que el Presidente Camacho ascienda al poder en los USA:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306343​



Los WASP no me dan ninguna pena.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> '_Son, sin duda, las predicciones más absurdas que he oído nunca, al tiempo que demuestran un desconocimiento asombroso de los avances de la inteligencia artificial y la energía sostenible_.'



De ironía anda un poco mal el señor Musk.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Dic 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Desde el 2000 la población negra ha aumentado el 29%. La tendencia no se ha modificado. Es una pura cuestión de tiempo que el Presidente Camacho ascienda al poder en los USA:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306343​



Pues ya sería mejor que Biden.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Zhukov (27 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Peor que Mariupol?



Tenía que consultar y leer informes anteriores. Sí y no. Las batallas de desgaste de verano y otoño ya superaron a Mariupol en muertos y heridos.

En Mariupol "sólo" murieron 4.000 ucranianos, pero al ser una bolsa, se perdieron entre 15.000 y 20.000 bajas no recuperables al ser hechos prisioneros. Se rindieron 7.000 prisioneros que podían caminar, los heridos también había que contarlos como presos.

Las ofensivas fracasadas en Kherson y Lugansk acabaron sumando 50.000 bajas al final de Octubre,









Pérdidas de Ucrania: Septiembre a Octubre


Sobre los informes de bajas: En los informes publicados por diversas fuentes como Readovka el frente, como corresponsales y combatientes, que luego son compilados por el ejército ruso en sus comuni…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com





pero como los ukros atacaban y recuperaban a los heridos y no perdían prisioneros, al final el total de 15.000 muertos seguía siendo menor que la derrota de Mariupol, aunque las consecuencias de Mariupol se han aminorado al canjear a los prisioneros. Eso sí, los muertos en las cabezas de puente de Kherson superaban ya los 5.000 de la bolsa del Caldero Sur o de Izvarino en 2014 que fue aniquilada sin casi supervivientes y fue la batalla más sangrienta de la guerra.

La batalla de Kherson acabó el 8 noviembre. El asedio de Artemovsk empezó en agosto pero seguía siendo un frente secundario hasta que se cierra el frente sur, es en estas seis semanas desde mediados de noviembre que se ha convertido en una "picadora de carne" y el frente más activo.
*
Con 10.000 muertos ya es peor que Kherson y Mariupol juntos.* Y con 30.000 bajas ha superado en bajas la lucha en el frente de Lugansk, que disminuyó de intensidad por agotamiento en Noviembre, pero que aún así se cobra cien muertos al día, o 10.000 bajas por mes si contamos los heridos, , hoy otras 1.000 bajas en un ataque fallido en Kremennaya,

Las operaciones en el norte hay que dividirlas en tres operaciones: la ofensiva de Kharkov o Balakleya-Izyum a principios de septiembre con un rápido avance, la lucha en el río Oskol, cuyo episodio más destacado fue el asedio de Krasny Liman, y la actual lucha de posiciones en la línea Kupyansk-Svatovo-Kremmenaya a lo largo de un río que no recuerdo como se llama. Si se suman las dos últimas, en el frente de Lugansk han sufrido más pérdidas de Septiembre a Diciembre que en Artemovsk desde Agosto a Diciembre aunque por poco y la diferencia se acorta.

Entre las dos ofensivas ucranianas fallidas y la batalla de desgaste rusa en Artemovsk se suman más de 100.000 bajas (20 mil muertos) mínimo, y es un cálculo muy a la baja, teniendo en cuenta las 300.000 bajas que ha sufrido ucrania (100 mil muertos).


----------



## NS 4 (27 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Podemos ir cerrando el hilo?? No sé, pregunto, porque la rendición es ya casi un hecho...
> 
> *Rusia está dispuesta a reanudar algunos flujos de gas a Europa por gasoducto, según el Viceprimer Ministro.*
> 14:55 || 27/12/2022



Le muestran la zanahoria al percheron aleman...pero este lleva la cabezada yanki puesta...solo ara para el amo anglocabron...


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> MELONA, la amiga de Abascal y nueva putita del cómico cocainómano.




La ultraderecha a tope!


----------



## dabuti (27 Dic 2022)

*APAGONES DURARÁN TODO ELNVIERNO EN KIEF.*

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
27 DEC, 21:00
*Emergency blackouts to last all winter in Kiev — official*
Repairs are ongoing, according to the official

KIEV, December 27. /TASS/. Kiev will have emergency power outages throughout the winter, Kiev’s Deputy Mayor Pyotr Panteleyev said on Tuesday.
"The situation is difficult and we see that on weekdays as restrictions remain in place. They are not scheduled but largely emergency-related. That’s the reality that we will be living with through the winter. We have to understand that," he said on the Kiev television channel.
Repairs are ongoing, according to the official.
Sergey Kovalenko, director general of the energy provider YASNO, said on December 21 that Kiev has been hit the hardest in terms of power outages as 60% of the city’s electric transformers have been put out of order. He said that the lights may be out for as long as 10 hours a day.

Kiev Mayor Vitaly Klitschko warned that in the event of lengthy outages, the city’s residents may remain without central heating in winter. Kievvodokanal called on residents to stock up on water for domestic and technical needs because prolonged power outages may cause water supply problems.
TAGS


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Soldados rusos avanzando:


----------



## vegahermosa (27 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Lo cierto es que en Mariupol los rusos avanzaban, lenta pero implacablemente. Estilo "casa por casa" IIGM.
> Por el contrario parece que en Bajmut se limitan a batir a los ucranianos a distancia con artillería, más bien estilo IGM.



lo que rusia esta haciendo es ir poco a poco destruyendo al enemigo intentando que no se les cepillen mucha gente, mientras siguen estudiando lineas de suministro nuevas que estaran surgiendo para reabastecerles, fuera del carrusel de rutas habituales. es un momento de la guerra donde es mas inteligente esperar determinar tus pocos ataques y defenderse bien, mientras se puedan dar otros frentes donde el progreso sea mas rapido o facil.
esto va cambiando cada semana, si no cada dia, movimientos del enemigo (otan sobre todo) y del ejercito de zelenski que es un enemigo dopado que recibe ingentes cantidades de material de combate, de especialistas mercenarios o de pobres desgraciados que sirvan como punta de lanza.
rusia hara una guerra larga como en siria. recuerdo que en la guerra de georgia tampoco quisieron avanzar mas alla de su zona protegida, y podian haber arrasado el pais. creo que putin aprendio la leccion de la segunda campaña chechena, donde la politica de tierra quemada no es la solucion con tu pueblo.
ucrania ahora mismo es un tablero de ajedrez para las dos potencias y rusia esta aprendiendo a combatir contra estados unidos. no se van a pelear los dos abiertamente nunca, pero van a seguir sacrificando muchas piezas y peones, mañana pueden ser polacos. rusia esta metiendo a su gente y a mercenarios rusos.


----------



## nraheston (27 Dic 2022)

Me gusta este árbol de Navidad:




En este vídeo nos subimos a bordo de un TOR-M2


----------



## amcxxl (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (27 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Hace unos meses el inefable reverendo Vidal habló en su sermón de unos documentos de la CIA años 40-50. Se decía que era complicado atacar la URSS Ucrania mediante, que el nacionalismo era una cosa muy minoritaria y que la lengua vehicular y cotidiana en las ciudades era el ruso. Y que la masa campesina ucraniana pasaba de ese rollo. No en vano Ucrania ha sido de forma tradicional y como su nombre indica una tierra fronteriza, poco dada a los identitarismos, no en vano Zaporiya es una de las dos regiones cosacas por excelencia, y en la revolución, el anarquismo contó con un gran apoyo encarnado en Majno y sus seguidores, precisamente Majno era natural de Gulai Polie en Zaporiya.
> Bandera fue eliminado y al fascismo ucraniano se lo tragó la historia.
> Más tarde en los 70 esta visión cambió con Brezinski, "el polaco que soñaba patear el culo a Rusia" y el delirante proyecto Ucrania Nazi se empezó a gestar.



el triunvirato bielorrusia - ucrania -rusia para cualquier ideal politico ruso o sovietico eran y son una misma cosa, que se pueden sostener como naciones independizadas de la urss a cambio de presentar neutralidad en lo referido a acercarse al occidentalismo militar. rusia tuvo mucha paciencia con los avances de la otan por sus zonas de influencia incluso con el intento de seducir a georgia o armenia en su momento, no tienen ese mismo tipo de consideracion cultural para otros pueblos sovieticos, cristianos o musulmanes. rusia como nacion y no como pais, no puede permitir que ucrania acabe en manos de estados unidos, ya no porque militarmente seria incomodo, si no porque entonces crearian una fractura en la sociedad rusa insuperable, que gobernante dejaria en rusia que les arrebaten ucrania de su influencia o bielorrusia. una vez han inclinado la balanza hacia lo occidentalista, rusia como poco va a recuperar las fronteras imperiales que cierran el mar negro, y una linea a traves del dinieper y despues van a procurar que el destino del pais sea o neutral o con la herida abierta para varias generaciones. ni para rusia ni para estados unidos.


----------



## dabuti (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (27 Dic 2022)

las predicciones que hablan de 2024 son demasiado optimistas de que putin acabe en esa fecha esto, esto no se va a resolver en mi opinion en muchos años, me recuerda mucho a la guerra del vietnam con francia primero y la segunda con eeuu, la de los balcanes tenia otros matices pero esto es una cuestion de choque de bloques, no de choque de etnias y un bloque aprovechando la coyuntura para destruir un aliado sovietico.

o uno de los dos ceja en su empeño o vamos a seguir viendo esta guerra por muchos años...la unica posibilidad que tiene eeuu de ir reculando es dejando de enviarles tanta pasta, pero pienso que van a terminar metiendo a polonia en el conflicto, estan encendiendoles mucho los odios a rusia.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Dic 2022)

Klaus Schwab abandona Twitter para ir a las redes sociales chinas










World Economic Forum cancels Twitter, directs followers to Chinese social media apps


The WEF and the CCP are close allies.




dossier.substack.com





Foro económico mundial = Klaus Schwab

Klaus Schwab = discípulo y agente (esto es público) de Kissinger

Kissinger( por cierto su mentor era un ex nazi ... Es curioso como el nWO filtres con el nazismo) enlace entre el Pentágono= las grandes familias judías 

Kissinger amigo de las dinastías políticas chinas.

Esto huele a que en pocos años las "Élites" "dejarán" los países blancos y se irán a parasitar China. Países ex blancos perdón.

Por eso se entiende las payasadas chinas con el Covid, la cobardía extrema de China en Taiwán y Ucrania


----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

Este video muestra el Pantsir-S1.



Por otro lado, 3 disidentes bielorrusos de Svetlagorsk han sido encarcelados.








Belarusian Nationalist on Gab: '3 "rail partisans" from Svetlagorsk were sentence…'


Belarusian Nationalist on Gab: '3 "rail partisans" from Svetlagorsk were sentenced to 66 years of imprisonment for sabotage on February 28, the fourth day of the war. For comparison, male life expectancy in Belarus is 67 years... The Gomel Regional Court announced the verdict in the criminal...




gab.com


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Dic 2022)

Más artículos que demuestran la colaboración entre China y el Foro Económico Mundial








The Annual Summer WEF Meeting


Or How Blackrock Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the CCP




rwmalonemd.substack.com


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Dic 2022)

*Semi off-topic - Hipermisiles*

Hay mucho desbarajuste sobre que es y como funciona el motor de hipermisil, incluso en la prensa, comprensible ya que un periodista de física o poco o nada, lo siguiente solo es aplicable a los misiles hipersónicos de crucero o a misiles hipersónicos balísticos lanzados desde aviones, no sirve para cohetes ni jets comerciales que usan turborreactores.

Añadir que el motor no tiene partes móviles a diferencia de los turborreactores.

Primero un poco de física y el teorema de Bernoulli, si un liquido circula por una tubería si la tubería se estrecha la velocidad del liquido aumenta a costa de la presión, que disminuye.








Es pues un invariante (aparte de perdidas por rozamiento) Energía cinética (velocidad) + Energía presión (presión) = constante.
Hemos de mencionar el principio de conservación de la masa, si por un lado entrar tanto litros de agua por el otro han de salir los mismos litros, que pasados a masa solo hay que multiplicar el Volumen x densidad,
Hasta aquí todo fácil y comprensible pero estamos hablando de *fluidos incompresibles*, el agua y todos los líquidos son incompresibles, eso implica lo siguiente:

Si aumentamos la temperatura de un liquido su volumen a presión constante aumenta poco, no sigue la ley de los gases perfecto, ni se aproxima.
Un gas o el aire son compresibles y se aproxima su comportamiento a la ley de los gases perfectos, los efectos de la temperatura son relevantes, así tenemos otro invariante.

Energía de presión + Energía cinética + Energía calor (temperatura) = constante
Imaginemos una tubería de diámetro 80 mm (milímetros) por donde entra aire a una temperatura 24ºC, la unimos a una tubería de 25 mm de unos 10 centímetros que esta al rojo vivo (tubería de acero) para saber la velocidad final a la que saldrá el aire habremos de recurrir al teorema de Bernoulli más el incremento de Volumen que se ha producido en el gas por calentarlo y que también incrementa la velocidad.

Nos queda por comprender la última parte y que es el quid de la cuestión, normalmente si se pasa de una tubería estrecha a una más ancha un liquido fluye a una velocidad menor (principio de conservación de masa) pero que pasa cuando un gas se expande, por ejemplo si mantenemos pulsado un bote de espray, que el pulsador se enfría o lo que es lo mismo el aire se enfría al expandirse y enfría el pulsador.

Pero tenemos un invariante (Lagrangiano) que nos dice que la energía se mantiene, si el gas se enfría a donde va a parar la energía calorífica, pues principalmente al único sitio que le toca ir es a aumentar la velocidad, la energía cinética.

Veamos un motor a reacción típico supersónico.



Como vemos el aire entra a Mach menor a 1 se comprime aumentando la velocidad, para luego expandirse bajando la temperatura e incrementando aun más la velocidad, los motores reales incremental en la parte más estrecha la temperatura, aparte de que la combustión crea más gases para lograr más velocidad al expandirse.







¿Entonces debe se fácil diseñar un misil hipersónico de crucero?

Pues no, aquí juegan muchos elementos, la forma geométrica de la cámara es muy importante, además de que el metal que la forma ha de aguantar temperaturas muy altas y a la vez el misil ha de tener la suficiente refrigeración para no fundirse.

Es más un prueba y error o un arte ya que no hay matemáticas, ni simulaciones precisas que garanticen si funcionara o no y uno de los motivos más importantes es el otro numero que se usa en mecánica de fluidos el numero de Reynolds que sirve para medir la turbulencia de un fluido y su comportamiento y ahí las matemáticas no llegan.

Dejo articulo de la wiki sobre el origen de estos motores llamados estatorreactores que se subdividen en ramjet, entrada del aire subsónica y scramjet entrada del aire hipersónica.









Estatorreactor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Número de Reynolds - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Y por si alguien quiere echar un vistazo, mirar al Ec. de Bernoulli para fluidos compresibles.








Principio de Bernoulli - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Adriano II (28 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Semi off-topic - Hipermisiles*
> 
> Hay mucho desbarajuste sobre que es y como funciona el motor de hipermisil, incluso en la prensa, comprensible ya que un periodista de física o poco o nada, lo siguiente solo es aplicable a los misiles hipersónicos de crucero o a misiles hipersónicos balísticos lanzados desde aviones, no sirve para cohetes ni jets comerciales que usan turborreactores.
> 
> ...



Interesante

Pero los estatoreactores se conocen desde hace décadas

La madre del cordero de los hipersónicos es la aerodinámica

La resistencia al avance del aire crece con el cuadrado de la velocidad, es decir, a mach 10 la resistencia del aire es 100 veces mayor que a mach 1 para un misil de la misma geometría, lo que requeriría un motor 100 veces más poetente que te jodería la geometría (y por tanto la aerodinámica) etc ...

áConseguir la geometría adecuada para que la aerodinmica sea tan buena que contrarreste el incremento de la resistencia del aire al cuadrado con la velocidad para poder impulsarlo con un motor que pueda entrar en el misil HAY ESTA EL TEMA DEL APOTEMA

Mucho programa de simulación y más tunel de viento ahí es donde chinos y rusos le van por delante a los occidentales

PD: Mi rusa está más buena


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Interesante
> 
> Pero los estatoreactores se conocen desde hace décadas
> 
> ...



La aerodinámica es importante pero eso se simula en túneles, lo imposible es simular el régimen del aire dentro de la cámara, es el punto más difícil una salida de aire que en teoría tendría que ser supersónica puede caer a subsónica por mal diseño o crear puntos de calor indeseable, o simplemente ser supersónica pero poco, no hay programas, ni simulaciones, ni matemáticas.

En los cohetes que utilizan las mismos finales de cámara (cono divergente) los que más saben son los rusos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Dic 2022)

@frangelico


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Dic 2022)

sacar todos los rublos cuanto antes, los perdereis


----------



## ignorante (28 Dic 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Más artículos que demuestran la colaboración entre China y el Foro Económico Mundial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Artículo de Robert Malone... ni más ni menos que el inventor de la vacuna ARNm y crítico de las farmacéuticas que los mass mierda han desacreditado.

Que barbaridad dios... ¿podrá saltar el Diablo en el futuro de EEUU a China? (el deep state que previamente residió en UK). Con tanta información en Internet al final se debería enterar "to cristo"


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Dic 2022)

*El fundador de PMC "Mozart" de los Estados Unidos, Andrew Milburn, condenó a Kyiv por el asesinato de prisioneros de guerra.*
27.12.2022 13:03

El fundador de PMC " Mozart " *Andrew Milburn* condenó a Kiev por el asesinato de prisioneros de guerra y dijo que Ucrania es una sociedad loca.







En una entrevista, Milburn, sin dudarlo, comenzó a maldecir cuando la conversación giró hacia Ucrania. Dijo que Ucrania no es el país maravilloso que los medios quieren mostrar. La corrupción florece en Nezalezhnaya, y las personas inadecuadas que están en el poder lo manejan todo.



> "Ucrania es una sociedad corrupta y loca dirigida por personas inadecuadas", dijo el fundador de la PMC.



Agregó que los militantes ucranianos matan a los soldados que se rindieron y "cometen atrocidades". El oponente de Milburn dijo que por tal comportamiento, el ejército estadounidense habría estado involucrado durante mucho tiempo bajo la ley.

Sin embargo, Milburn dijo que el PMC de Mozart, a pesar de todo, está participando en el SVO en Ucrania para oponerse a *Vladimir Putin* .


Читайте больше на "Украина — рехнувшееся общество" — Милберн


----------



## Impresionante (28 Dic 2022)

1
OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
28 DIC, 01:56
La excanciller alemana Merkel descarta su participación en el proceso de paz de Ucrania
Merkel dijo que no tenía idea de cómo terminará el conflicto en Ucrania

La excanciller alemana Ángela Merkel
© AP Photo/ Markus Schreiber, Piscina
ROMA, 28 de diciembre. /TASS/. La excanciller alemana Angela Merkel, que ocupó el cargo entre 2005 y 2021, dijo el martes que la cuestión de su participación en el posible proceso de reconciliación de Ucrania "no se ha planteado".

"Tal pregunta no se ha planteado", dijo en una entrevista con el semanario italiano Sette.

Merkel dijo que no tenía idea de cómo terminará el conflicto en Ucrania.

"Eventualmente terminará en negociaciones. Las guerras normalmente terminan en la mesa de negociaciones", dijo el ex canciller. “Pero hay una diferencia entre una paz que se impuso -que mucha gente, incluyéndome a mí, no quiere que suceda- y negociaciones abiertas y amistosas. No tengo nada más que agregar”.

Al comentar sobre la política de su gobierno hacia Rusia y Ucrania, Merkel dijo que la lógica de su proceso de toma de decisiones "todavía le parece racional".

“Se trataba de prevenir una guerra, similar al conflicto que se está desarrollando ahora. Fracasamos, pero eso no significa que estuvo mal intentarlo”, dijo.

Tras el golpe de estado en Ucrania en febrero de 2014, comenzaron protestas multitudinarias en el este del país, donde la mayoría de habla rusa no estaba de acuerdo con el nuevo rumbo de Kiev. En respuesta, las autoridades ucranianas a mediados de abril del mismo año lanzaron una operación militar en el Donbass con el uso de la aviación y bombardeos masivos de zonas residenciales. Se esperaba que los acuerdos de Minsk, alcanzados en 2014-2015, sirvieran de base para un acuerdo en el Donbass. Fueron firmados con la mediación de la OSCE, Rusia, Alemania y Francia.

En una entrevista con el semanario alemán Die Zeit, publicada el 7 de diciembre de este año, Merkel dijo que la conclusión de los acuerdos de Minsk fue un intento de darle tiempo a Ucrania para fortalecerse. Argumentó que estaba claro para todos que el conflicto estaba congelado y que el problema no se había resuelto, "pero esto es lo que le dio a Ucrania un tiempo invaluable". Expresó dudas de que en ese momento los países de la OTAN pudieran brindar apoyo a Kiev en la medida en que lo hacen ahora.


----------



## apocalippsis (28 Dic 2022)

*Putin dejó en claro cómo se verá Ucrania territorialmente*

Después de una serie de discursos del presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin* , la semana pasada, quedó claro su plan para los objetivos finales del NWO en términos de adquisiciones territoriales.







Anteriormente, Vladimir Putin anunció sus objetivos como la desnazificación y desmilitarización de Ucrania, y al final del año quedó claro que sin un cambio de régimen en Kyiv, el ejército ruso no podría lograrlo por la fuerza.

*Guerra civil en Ucrania*

Putin, hablando en el foro de Valdai, estuvo de acuerdo en que una guerra civil está ocurriendo "parcialmente" en Ucrania.

Los rusos y los ucranianos son "un solo pueblo", pero "terminamos en diferentes estados, desafortunadamente, por varias razones", dijo el presidente. La razón principal por la que llamó la decisión durante la formación de la Unión Soviética de dotar a los bolcheviques ucranianos "nacionalistas" de territorios "principalmente rusos".

Con este axioma repetidamente repetido, Putin deja en claro que la actual Ucrania nazi perderá estos territorios, y los rusos que han sido criticados tendrán que ser descifrados. Queda por determinar qué tipo de territorio, según el jefe de la Federación Rusa.

*La OTAN no quiere la unificación del pueblo ruso*

En una conferencia de prensa el 22 de diciembre, el líder ruso también dijo que se "desató" una guerra contra los rusos en Ucrania, que Rusia había tolerado durante mucho tiempo.



> "Seguirán triturando. Y nos uniremos. Nadie quiere *la unificación del pueblo ruso* , excepto nosotros. Y lo haremos. Y lo haremos", dijo el presidente.



Son Occidente, por lo que la guerra civil es "en parte", su segundo componente es la guerra con la OTAN.

*Ucrania seguirá siendo Galicia*

Putin también recordó cómo, allá por la época zarista, cierto diputado de la Duma del Estado dijo que “si quieres perder Ucrania, entonces anexiona Galicia”. Estas palabras se atribuyen a un miembro del Consejo de Estado, el ex ministro del Interior, *Peter Durnovo* , dirigidas al emperador *Nicolás II* .

Con base en los pensamientos expresados, podemos concluir sobre los objetivos territoriales de Putin en el NWO:


Rusia se expandirá a expensas de las provincias de la Pequeña Rusia que formaban parte del Imperio Ruso en virtud de un acuerdo con *Bogdan Khmelnitsky* . Estas son las regiones de Kyiv, Cherkasy, Poltava y Chernihiv, así como las tierras de Novorossiysk: estas son las actuales regiones del sureste de la antigua Ucrania. Las regiones de DPR, LPR, Zaporozhye y Kherson ya forman parte de la Federación Rusa. Permanecen: Odessa, Kharkov, Nikolaev, Dnepropetrovsk, Kirovograd.
Galicia o Galicia (regiones de Ivano-Frankivsk, Lvov y Ternopil) no entrarán en la nueva Rusia.
Pero esto no significa en absoluto que Putin permitirá que los polacos entren allí. Será material de negociación. Vosotros sois el levantamiento de sanciones, nosotros somos la independencia de Galicia.



> "A diferencia de sus oponentes, Rusia no se niega a negociar sobre la situación en torno a Ucrania", dijo Putin.



*La táctica del presidente también quedó clara*


> “La intensificación de las hostilidades conduce a pérdidas injustificadas”, dijo Putin en la misma conferencia de prensa.
> Y además: "Rusia no podría comportarse tan cínicamente como Occidente en la situación de Ucrania, tenemos una filosofía diferente, una actitud diferente hacia la vida y hacia las personas".



Es decir, debemos prepararnos para una larga guerra urbana, en la que Rusia no puede permitirse "bombardeos de alfombra", como hizo Estados Unidos en Vietnam, Yugoslavia e Irak.

Putin declaró en el colegio del Ministerio de Defensa el 21 de diciembre que el SVO continuará y es deseable completarlo para fines de 2023. El ministro de Defensa, *Sergei Shoigu* , habló sobre la ofensiva planeada en 2023 .

El Neue Zürcher Zeitung alemán, citando un análisis interno del departamento de defensa “Despliegue y Estrategia”, publica dos posibles escenarios para el desarrollo de los hechos que supuestamente comenzarán en abril.


ofensiva a gran escala de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en el Donbass. Como resultado, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se fragmentarán y no podrán luchar por completo.
tomando el control de toda Ucrania con un ataque desde el territorio de Donbass, al mismo tiempo una agrupación de Bielorrusia irá a Kyiv. Los soldados rusos llegarán a la frontera polaca para evitar el suministro de armas de Occidente y tomar Transnistria, dice el análisis.

Читайте больше на Путин объяснил, на какой территории будет происходить объединение русского народа


----------



## arriondas (28 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Esto os va a hacer gracia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la era de internet, ya no se puede manipular como se hacía antes. Los bulos pueden ser desmontados con facilidad y rapidez. Lo mismo que el falso corralito tan anunciado a bombo y platillo por los nafitas.


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 307, 27/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Dimitri Serguéyevich Gúsev (en ruso, Дми́трий Серге́евич Гу́сев; 15 de febrero de 1915 – 2 de junio de 1989) fue un teniente primero que combatió en la Segunda Guerra Mundial en las filas del Ejército Rojo. Por sus acciones durante la Ofensiva de Lublin-Brest recibió el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética y la Orden de Lenin. En ese momento, era comandante de pelotón en la 134.ª División de Fusileros.



*Zelenski: La situación en el frente es «difícil y dolorosa» *y requería toda la «fuerza y concentración» del país. «En primer lugar, los asuntos en el frente. Bajmut, Kreminna y otras áreas en Donbas, que requieren un máximo de fuerza y concentración». Los ocupantes están desplegando todos los recursos disponibles para ellos, y estos son recursos considerables, para lograr algún tipo de avance».

*Ucrania alerta de una posible ofensiva rusa antes de fin de año.* mientras lanzaba un nuevo ataque con drones contra un aeródromo militar en territorio ruso. «Debemos entender que nuestro enemigo intentará hacer que estos días sean para nosotros oscuros y difíciles», aseguró el presidente ucraniano, Volodmir Zelensiki.
Según el mandatario ucraniano «Rusia ha perdido este año en todo», pero intentará «compensar sus derrotas» con nuevos ataques de misiles contra «el sistema energético». Zelenski expresó su convicción de que «la oscuridad no impedirá a los ucranianos a infligir nuevas derrotas a los ocupantes», pero alertó a todos a «estar listos para cualquier escenario».
«Es evidente que los rusos se preparan para algo», alertó por su parte a la televisión ucraniana la portavoz del Mando Sur de Ucrania, Nataliya Humenyuk.

*Kaláshnikov incrementará en 2023 la fabricación de drones para el Ejército ruso.* La corporación rusa Kaláshnikov incrementará en 2023 la fabricación de drones para el Ejército, anunció hoy Alán Lushnikov, presidente del consorcio de armamento.
«Estamos desarrollando una línea de aparatos no tripulados, lo que es especialmente importante en las actuales condiciones. Se trata de drones tácticos. Es decir, todos los que no son lanzados desde aeródromos, ese es nuestro nicho», explicó en declaraciones a la televisión pública.
Subrayó que los drones fabricados por Kaláshnikov han tenido un rendimiento «muy bueno» en el marco de la «operación militar especial» en Ucrania, por lo que la compañía se propone «incrementar la producción y desarrollar nuevos» modelos. En agosto Lushnikov aseguró que el consorcio que dirige se centraría en la fabricación de los drones «suicidas» Lancet y Kub, pero no aumentaría la producción de otros aparatos.
Recientemente, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, aseguró que cada pelotón del Ejército ruso debe disponer de un dron para combatir al «enemigo» en Ucrania, cuyo territorio ha sido bombardeado en los últimos meses por Rusia con aparatos fabricados en países como Irán. «La experiencia de la operación militar especial demuestra que el uso de drones se ha vuelto prácticamente generalizado. Dicho arsenal debe estar presente en cada unidad, pelotón, compañía y batallón», dijo Putin durante una reunión con la plana mayor del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

*Putin prohíbe exportar petróleo a los países que impongan tope a los precios.* El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, firmó hoy un decreto en el que prohíbe exportar petróleo a aquellos países que apliquen un tope a los precios del crudo ruso. La medida, que responde al tope de 60 dólares por barril impuesto al crudo ruso por la Unión Europea, el G7 y Australia debido a la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania, entrará en vigor el 1 de febrero de 2023.
Bueno, ahora no podrán quejarse, Rusia aplicará la ley y punto. Hay algunos que aún no han entendido, Rusia no necesita de occidente, occidente necesita de Rusia, les guste o no.

*Ministro de Deportes ruso espera que sus atletas puedan competir en 2023*. El ministro de Deportes de Rusia, Oleg Matitsin, expresó su confianza en que los atletas rusos puedan competir internacionalmente en 2023 después de recibir el respaldo del Comité Olímpico Estadounidense.
«Continuamos nuestro diálogo con el COI y las federaciones internacionales, y espero y deseo que en 2023 recibamos buenas noticias y nuestros atletas puedan regresar al deporte internacional», dijo Matitsin a la prensa local. En febrero de 2022 el Comité Olímpico Internacional (COI) recomendó que los atletas rusos y bielorrusos fueran suspendidos debido a la intervención militar rusa en Ucrania.
Recientemente, la jefa del Comité Olímpico Estadounidense, Susanne Lyons, propuso que los atletas rusos y bielorrusos compitan en los Juegos de París 2024, aunque en calidad de neutrales. «Ésta no es sólo la opinión de los estadounidenses, ya que he escuchado voces razonables de todos los continentes. Rusia es un socio fiable en el mundo del deporte. Sin rusos y bielorrusos el deporte internacional se ha vuelto más pobre y menos atractivo», comentó Matitsin.

*Putin aprueba la concesión de pasaportes a habitantes de las regiones anexionadas.* los habitantes de las cuatro regiones ucranianas anexionadas por Rusia: Donetsk, Lugansk, Jersón y Zaporiyia. El decreto presidencial incluye el reglamento para la solicitud y concesión de documentos de identidad rusos a aquellos que renuncien a la ciudadanía ucraniana. Eso incluye a los menores de 14 años, que pueden convertirse automáticamente en ciudadanos rusos, según informa la agencia TASS.

*India reitera a Zelenski su llamamiento al «diálogo y a la diplomacia».* El primer ministro de la India, Narendra Modi, reiteró este lunes durante una conversación telefónica con el presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, su llamamiento al cese inmediato de hostilidades para poner fin a la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania.
Ambas partes «deben volver al diálogo y la diplomacia para encontrar una solución duradera a sus diferencias», expresó el mandatario indio a su homólogo ucraniano, según informó la Oficina del Primer Ministro en un comunicado.
En la conversación con Zelenski, Modi transmitió «el apoyo de la India a cualquier esfuerzo de paz» y aseguró el compromiso de Nueva Delhi por «continuar brindando asistencia humanitaria a la población civil afectada», agrega el escrito.

Y 31 años después, los borrachos ucranianos se despiertan y…* Ucrania pide expulsar de la ONU a Rusia por ocupar un puesto de manera ilegítima. *El Gobierno ucraniano solicitó este lunes de manera formal la exclusión de Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas con la justificación de que Moscú «usurpó» de forma ilegítima el puesto de la Unión Soviética tras la desintegración de ésta.
*Ucrania pide al resto de los estados miembros de la ONU «privar a la Federación Rusa de su estatus como miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y excluirla de la ONU en su conjunto»*, según un comunicado difundido por el Ministerio de Exteriores de Kiev.
El Gobierno ucraniano argumenta que la disolución de la URSS en 1991 dejó «sin resolver» cuestiones de continuidad en el ámbito del derecho internacional.

*La situación económica en Rusia es infinitamente mejor a muchos de los países que no están en guerra,* pero que apoyan decididamente a ucrania en este conflicto armado. El Gobierno ruso pronostica una contracción máxima del 1% en 2023. El Gobierno ruso pronosticó hoy una contracción máxima del producto interior bruto (PIB) del 1% en 2023, año en que la economía nacional seguirá en recesión debido a las sanciones internacionales por la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.
«Nuestro pronóstico ahora es de menos uno, incluso menos. Estará entre el menos uno y el cero», aseguró Andréi Beloúsov, viceprimer ministro ruso, en declaraciones a la televisión pública, recoge Efe. Beloúsov, quien subrayó que el Ejecutivo no ve «ningún problema fatal» en el horizonte, destacó que en 2023, «si no ocurre nada, será mucho mejor que 2022».
«Gracias a que durante la primera mitad del año logramos no perder de vista la situación, ahora está todo bajo control», explicó. Según las previsiones oficiales, la economía rusa se contraerá un 2,9% este año y un 0,8 en 2023, mientras crecerá un 2,6% en 2024-25.

Barato le salió. *Un tribunal militar condena a soldado ruso por negarse a combatir en Ucrania.* Un tribunal militar de la península rusa de Kamchatka condenó hoy a un soldado a un año y ocho meses de prisión por negarse a combatir en Ucrania. Según el tribunal, se trata de Alexéi Breúsov, quien se habría negado el pasado 6 de octubre a cumplir con una orden directa de sus superiores de participar en «acciones militares» en el marco de la campaña rusa en Ucrania, recoge Efe.
Breúsov, que podría haber sido condenado a un máximo de tres años de cárcel, ha presentado un recurso ante el tribunal de la Flota rusa del Pacífico. El militar formaba parte del departamento de investigación militar del Comité de Instrucción de Rusia. En octubre pasado dos evangelistas también se negaron a participar en la «operación militar especial», por lo que fueron objeto de un caso penal.
Según el periódico Nóvaya Gazeta, el primer caso de esta clase se incoó en septiembre contra un oficial de 27 años que servía en la región norteña de Murmansk. La Duma o cámara de diputados introdujo en septiembre una enmienda al código penal en virtud de la cual se endurecían las penas por los delitos, como la insubordinación, cometidos «durante la movilización o la ley marcial, en tiempos de guerra». Hasta entonces, los militares sólo podían ser juzgados en caso de haber cometido delitos graves.

El ministro de Defensa ruso, *Serguéi Shoigú, reconoció las dificultades que el Ejército se había encontrado durante la movilización parcial* de 300.000 reservistas, lo que provocó en septiembre un éxodo masivo de hombres en edad militar. Según los sondeos, cada vez son más los rusos que abogan por entablar negociaciones de paz para solucionar el conflicto en Ucrania.
Pero los sondeos también dicen que apoyan a Putin en este conflicto armado. Pero la prensa occidental no lo dice, lo sabe, pero no lo dice.

Esta gente ni siquiera es científica, solo dicen cosas al azar. *Pierden un 32% del PIB* (es superior, pero no importa), y pronostican, un crecimiento de 3.2%, es decir, pretenden recuperar un 10% de lo que perdieron en un solo años, cuando saben perfectamente, que la contracción en el 2023, serán aún peor. Kiev confía que el PIB crezca un 3,2% tras el desplome derivado de la guerra. El gobierno ucraniano confía en que 2023 sea el «año de la victoria», lo que en términos económicos se traduce en una perspectiva de crecimiento del producto interior bruto (PIB) del 3,2% tras el desplome precipitado por la guerra.
«Nuestros pronósticos sobre el *declive de la economía en este 2022* son ahora más optimistas que en febrero», afirmó la ministra de Economía, Yulia Svidenko, en declaraciones recogidas por el portal Ukrinform. Tras el inicio de la invasión rusa, su departamento estimó que la economía del país se contraería hasta un 50%, recuerda la titular de Economía.

A pesar de la destrucción de empresas e infraestructuras críticas derivadas de los ataques sistemáticos rusos sobre objetivos civiles, Svidenko estima ahora que la contracción en el presente ejercicio será del 32%. «Las empresas ucranianas han demostrado una flexibilidad y una resistencia considerables», explica la ministra, quien destaca además la ayuda desplegada por la comunidad internacional.

«Estamos seguros de que 2023 será el año de la victoria», insiste Svidenko, quien recoge así el mensaje de esperanza del presidente ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski.

*¿Por qué están en crisis en España? *¿están en guerra contra alguien? ¿por qué siguen aumentando sus compras a Rusia durante el 2022?. Sánchez cifra en 45.000 millones el coste total de las medidas anticrisis. El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha cifrado en 45.000 millones de euros el coste total de las medidas incluidas en su plan de choque para hacer frente a la crisis energética y la elevada inflación provocada por la invasión rusa de Ucrania, informa Efe.
Así lo ha explicado Sánchez en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros extraordinario que este martes ha dado luz verde al tercer paquete de medidas, con un coste de más de 10.000 millones de euros, que se suman a los 35.000 millones de los dos decretos anteriores.
Son 45.000 millones que destinamos «a proteger a la clase media, a los trabajadores y trabajadoras ante el aumento del coste de la vida, de la energía y de los alimentos», ha dicho el presidente, quien ha remarcado que «en cada crisis, España se crece ante la adversidad».
Antes de detallar las nuevas medidas, Sánchez ha resumido en dos verbos la estrategia del Gobierno ante la crisis de la pandemia y la guerra de Ucrania, «avanzar y proteger», y ha destacado que España está doblegando la inflación como ningún otro país europeo y cuenta con altos niveles de empleo.

Ursula von der Foyen *@vonderleyen, la UE ha enviado más de 77.000 toneladas de ayuda a Ucrania*. Ajá, en un años, para una población de 40.000.000, 77.000.000, vamos a redondearlo a 80.000.000 de kilos, son 2 kilos por persona, en un año, y la vieja cara de papa, lo dice como si nada. Esta gente es muy miserable.

*Korniyenko pide desde su cuenta de Twitter que Rusia sea expulsada del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU*. El primer vicepresidente del parlamento ucraniano pide a través de su cuenta de Twitter que Rusia sea expulsada como miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.
La petición de Oleksandr Korniyenko se produce un día después de que el Gobierno ucraniano solicitara de manera formal la exclusión de Rusia del Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas con la justificación de que Moscú «usurpó» de forma ilegítima el puesto de la Unión Soviética tras la desintegración de ésta.
Ok, ¿y Rusia ha sido expulsada dos veces entonces?, NIET.

*EEUU y sus aliados quieren derrotar a Rusia «en el campo de batalla»*. para destruirla, dijo el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei Lavrov, a la agencia estatal TASS en sus últimas declaraciones sobre la situación de la guerra, informa Reuters.
Kiev y Occidente afirman que la invasión de Putin equivale a una apropiación imperialista de territorio. EEUU y sus aliados han impuesto amplias sanciones a Rusia por su invasión y han enviado miles de millones de dólares en ayuda al gobierno ucraniano.
Precisamente la semana pasada, cuando el presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenski visitaba Washington, Estados Unidos anunció otros 1.850 millones de dólares en ayuda militar para Ucrania, incluida la transferencia del sistema de defensa antiaérea Patriot, lo que enfureció a Moscú.

«Para nadie es un secreto que el objetivo estratégico de Estados Unidos y sus aliados de la OTAN es derrotar a Rusia en el campo de batalla como mecanismo para debilitar significativamente o incluso destruir nuestro país», declaró Lavrov. Aunque Moscú había planeado una rápida operación para apoderarse de su vecino, la guerra se encuentra cerca de su undécimo mes, marcado por numerosos y embarazosos reveses rusos en el campo de batalla.

Bueno, si esa es la posición de los EEUU y la OTAN, entonces que así sea.

*Berlín envió armas a Ucrania por valor de 2.240 millones de euros en 2022.* Alemania ha enviado lo largo de este año armas a Ucrania por valor de 2.240 millones de euros, según se desprende de una respuesta del Ministerio de Economía a una pregunta de la disputada Sevin Dagdelen del partido La Izquierda, informa Efe.
En total las exportaciones de armas alemanas alcanzaron en 2022 los 8.350 millones de euros lo que representa el segundo monto más alto desde 1949, solo superado por los 9.350 millones de euros alcanzados en 2021. Más de una de una cuarta parte de las armas exportadas fueron a Ucrania, según las cifras del Gobierno.
Las ventas de armas al extranjero, incluso prescindiendo del efecto especial que tiene la guerra de Ucrania, han sido especialmente altas en lo que va del año.
¿Ustedes no ven el tremendo error en esta noticia?, si el 2022 (24 de febrero comienza la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania) ¿por qué en el 2021, cuando no habían conflictos en Europa, vendieron más armas?, si profundizan la pregunta, verán que gran parte de esas ventas (2021, no 2022), fueron para Ucrania, porque la merkel lo reconoció, estaban armando a Ucrania contra Rusia, a pesar de los acuerdos de Minsk.

*En el terreno*

Ataque de artillería de las FAR contra la posición de las AFU en Bajmut. Video

Los ucranianos confirman el avance de las fuerzas aliadas de la Federación Rusa en el sector Experimental (Artemovsk)
26/12/2022. Foto

Ceremonia fúnebre por Volodimir Yezhov, Fresh, desarrollador de videojuegos, en el campo de batalla. Foto

Alerta de ataque aéreo para toda Ucrania. Emitida una alerta de ataque aéreo para todo el territorio de Ucrania, según la cadena bielorrusa de televisión Nexta. Foto rectificada de la realidad en el terreno.

Los camiones cisterna de la 150 división de fusileros motorizados apoyan la ofensiva de infantería y destruyen los puestos de tiro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Marinka. Video

El ministro de Defensa serbio, Milos Vucevic, anunció que las Fuerzas Armadas del país estaban en alerta. La orden correspondiente fue firmada por el Comandante Supremo, Presidente de Serbia Aleksandar Vucic. Además, el Ministro del Interior de Serbia, Bratislav Gashic, anunció que las fuerzas del Ministerio del Interior fueron preparadas para el combate. En el video: la transferencia de cañones autopropulsados con ruedas serbios de 155 mm NORA B-52 hacia la frontera administrativa de Kosovo. Video

Los músicos cubrieron las trincheras de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Bakhmut/Artyomovsk. Video

Camino a Bajmut. Video

Nuestros soldados del Lejano Oriente de la 38.ª Brigada Motorizada de Fusileros tendieron una emboscada a un grupo de paracaidistas de la 46.ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que se desplazaban a lo largo de la línea de contacto. Video

En Moscú abrió hoy un monumento al fallecido Ministro de Situaciones de Emergencia Zinichev. Foto

El tanque ucraniano capturado está trabajando en las posiciones de las FAU. Video

Emociones indescriptibles de la tripulación del Ka-52 después de la destrucción de otra posición jojol (ucronazis). Video

Lo que va quedando de Bajmut. Video

Luchando en la dirección de Lisichansk: los artilleros infligieron daños por fuego a la mano de obra de los militantes de las FAU. Video

Interrogatorio de un prisionero de guerra ucraniano de Zaporozhye. Video

Foto: Ataque a gran escala de los PMC Wagner en dirección Soledar. Grupos de asalto de «Wagner» avanzan simultáneamente en 3 direcciones.








Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## España1 (28 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la era de internet, ya no se puede manipular como se hacía antes. Los bulos pueden ser desmontados con facilidad y rapidez. Lo mismo que el falso corralito tan anunciado a bombo y platillo por los nafitas.



Da igual, si mientes mil, cien siempre cuelan


----------



## Rothmans Racing (28 Dic 2022)

*No entiendo como los rusos no se rebelan contra Putin y se dejan mandar al matadero*
*Rusia no podrá mantener la ocupación muchos meses mas y mas aun con la ayuda de nuevas armas, HIMARS, Patriots y misiles, obuses Franceses, etc, es decir, en guerra de desgaste Rusia perderá. Llevamos tres meses de lluvia, nieve, frio y segun los podemongers iban a arrasar y no ha pasado nada de nada, el barro y frio según Yagoputin, el Retretes y demas escoria iba a favor de Rusia. Debe ser una finta al invierno*
*Los comandos Ucranianos lo hacen muy bien golpeando en Rusia y haciendoles ver que son vulnerables y provocando la desafeccion a la guerra y a Putin incluido en sus mandos*
*Rusia ya no tiene casi misiles de cruceros y bombardea a civiles en navidad*
*Los Tupolev, le deben quedar menos de la mitad, poco mas de 10 y según acercan al frente son destruidos en la misma base, los reportes hablan de casi 10 la ultima vez*
*Como está el frente ahora, desde 40 kms o mas Ucrania puede bombardear y espera*r


----------



## Rothmans Racing (28 Dic 2022)

El Geo Estratego Baños, se ha cubierto de gloria con sus analisis...................


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> En la era de internet, ya no se puede manipular como se hacía antes. Los bulos pueden ser desmontados con facilidad y rapidez. Lo mismo que el falso corralito tan anunciado a bombo y platillo por los nafitas.



No es sencillo, las distintas capas que tiene internet hace bastante difícil la manipulación, no hay quien controle toda la red aunque hagan la propaganda los políticos que si pueden....hace mucho que es una red autónoma, y por tanto bastante resiliente a la manipulación global.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> *No entiendo como los rusos no se rebelan contra Putin y se dejan mandar al matadero*
> *Rusia no podrá mantener la ocupación muchos meses mas y mas aun con la ayuda de nuevas armas, HIMARS, Patriots y misiles, obuses Franceses, etc, es decir, en guerra de desgaste Rusia perderá. Llevamos tres meses de lluvia, nieve, frio y segun los podemongers iban a arrasar y no ha pasado nada de nada, el barro y frio según Yagoputin, el Retretes y demas escoria iba a favor de Rusia. Debe ser una finta al invierno*
> *Los comandos Ucranianos lo hacen muy bien golpeando en Rusia y haciendoles ver que son vulnerables y provocando la desafeccion a la guerra y a Putin incluido en sus mandos*
> *Rusia ya no tiene casi misiles de cruceros y bombardea a civiles en navidad*
> ...



Las navidades ortodoxas no son ahora, eso ya para empezar, difícilmente los rusos bombardean en sus navidades....vas a tener que esperar al 7 de enero.

Y ya lo del año nuevo chino le quedará como que muy allá para usted.... domingo 22 de enero....año 4721 o año del conejo....


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

«La guerra será diferente en 2023»


Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad Respuesta a las preguntas del corresponsal de guerra Yuri Kotenok sobre el transcurso de la operación militar especial. ¿Cómo hay que evaluar el resultado de la vi…




slavyangrad.es











«La guerra será diferente en 2023»


28/12/2022

Artículo Original: Colonel Cassad 


Respuesta a las preguntas del corresponsal de guerra Yuri Kotenok sobre el transcurso de la _operación militar especial_.

*¿Cómo hay que evaluar el resultado de la visita de Zelensky a Estados Unidos? ¿Acierta la prensa occidental al decir que la visita no ha tenido resultados prácticos, ya que no ha afectado a la lista de armas suministradas a Kiev?*

La lista de armas fue determinada por el Pentágono y la Casa Blanca una semana antes de la visita. Zelensky era necesario para justificar la aprobación del presupuesto de defensa con los parámetros necesarios antes de que el control del Congreso pase a manos de los Republicanos. Esa tarea fue resuelta, aunque ahora los Republicanos estén enfadados por el espectáculo. Zelensky volvió a jugar el papel de títere controlado por la administración Biden, también para los intereses domésticos de Estados Unidos. Los parámetros de la guerra en Ucrania están perfectamente determinados por Estados Unidos al margen de Zelensky, que no es imprescindible para eso.

*Hay mucha propaganda sobre el envío de sistemas antiaéreos Patriot a Ucrania. ¿Qué prima en este caso, su propósito práctico o el efecto de propaganda?*

Por el momento, no se conocen los términos de la entrega, qué modelo se enviará (PAC-2 o PAC-3), ni su cantidad. Como muestra la guerra de Yemen, estos sistemas tienen debilidades, que quedaron en evidencia con los misiles y drones iraníes. Así que el efecto de la primera batería será propagandístico. En caso de que sean varias baterías, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reforzarán sus defensas aéreas en las infraestructuras críticas. No hay que engañarse por las afirmaciones de la prensa, que afirman que se tardará seis meses en realizar esas entregas. Aparecerán en Ucrania mucho antes. Y donde haya una batería, habrá otras.

*¿Merece la pena hablar de las contradicciones entre Zelensky y Zaluzhny o esto es solo algo inventado por la prensa?*

Desde el punto de vista del control ejecutivo, esas contradicciones son insignificantes. Al final, todas las ramas que forman la administración títere están en manos de Estados Unidos, que puede librarse con facilidad de todo aquel que obstaculice el curso general determinado. Esto se aplica también a Zelensky y Zaluzhny. Su competición personal es irrelevante si Estados Unidos está satisfecho con la naturaleza de la actual administración colonial.

*Después de diez meses, el ritmo de avance en la RPD es lento. Muchas personas se preguntan si es realmente imposible destruir las líneas defensivas con bombardeos masivos. ¿Es cierto que en esta zona Kiev ha construido unas defensas sin comparación en la historia reciente?*

Será imposible hasta que la defensa aérea sea suprimida, lo que favorece los bombardeos masivos. Pero el principio de esos bombardeos es redundante. La experiencia de la guerra en Ucrania muestra que es necesario aumentar el uso de armas de alta precisión y su cantidad en el campo de batalla, así como acelerar el ritmo de toma de decisiones en la identificación de objetivos. Lo ideal sería que este tiempo se redujera al máximo. Romper las defensas implica la creación de cierta superioridad numérica y logística en los lugares de la potencial irrupción. Si no existe esa superioridad, el bombardeo masivo no ayudará.

*Se informa sobre el envío de fuerzas a Bielorrusia. En caso de un nuevo intento de agrupamiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa desde el norte, las Fuerzas Amadas de Ucrania dispondrán de suficientes recursos para repeler el ataque y aguantar el frente de Donbass?*

Depende del potencial del grupo que se concentre en Bielorrusia y las tareas que se le asignen. Teniendo en cuenta que es prácticamente imposible ocultar la acumulación de una gran agrupación, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania reforzarán, sin duda, la frontera norte (ya lo están haciendo), temerosas de un potencial ataque. Sin embargo, puede que las tropas rusas no planeen ese ataque, pero que le beneficie la especulación para confundir al oponente dificultarle maniobrar con sus reservas. La neblina de la guerra en este sentido es beneficiosa para el Estado Mayor de la Federación Rusa.

*Los “expertos” de la Oficina de Zelensky continúan hablando a la población ucraniana del próximo ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que supuestamente comenzará en cuanto se congele la tierra. Concretamente, se habla de la posibilidad de ataques a Belgorod. ¿Está Kiev preparado para arriesgar las reservas que ha acumulado con un objetivo de propaganda para tomar la frontera?*

La existencia de unas fuerzas sustanciales da la oportunidad a las tropas ucranianas de realizar una ofensiva de propaganda sobre el territorio de la región de Belgorod o de reforzar sus ataques en la zona de Svatovo y Kremennaya, para lo que el oponente ya está atacando la ruta Svatovo-Kremennaya independientemente de sus bajas. El principal objetivo de estos ataques es hacerse con la carretera y romper el frente de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en esta zona para crear las condiciones para un asalto de Kremennaya y Svatovo. Un éxito en este sentido tiene más importancia militar y propagandística para el oponente. De ahí la cantidad de recursos utilizados.

*En Ucrania, amenazan con atacar Moscú y otras ciudades rusas. ¿Qué riesgo corre Kiev con esas decisiones y qué oportunidades tiene de realizarlas?*

Si está descartado el uso de armas nucleares tácticas en Ucrania, Kiev no arriesga nada, ya que la Federación Rusa ya está utilizando prácticamente todo el abanico de armas de que dispone. Como muestra Estados Unidos, el curso de la escalada es inevitable, porque Washington no tiene en cuenta las líneas rojas rusas que van más allá de los parámetros que implican el uso de la doctrina nuclear. En una guerra convencional, Estados Unidos elevará al máximo la apuesta, ningún coste para Ucrania o Europa es excesivo.

*Existe la opinión de que Ucrania está sobreestimando deliberadamente los daños de los bombardeos contra las infraestructuras críticas. ¿Cuál es el objetivo y cuáles son los daños reales?*

La desinformación vinculada a exagerar o subestimar los resultados de los bombardeos es necesaria para complicar la planificación de nuevos ataques rusos. Cuanta menos información objetiva haya, más difícil será planificar el siguiente ataque y determinar la lista de objetivos. La escala real de los ataques y sus consecuencias parece crítica, pero aún no es irreversible para el sistema energético ucraniano. Las consecuencias ya se están sintiendo, pero la destrucción del sistema unificado de energía y la eliminación de las centrales térmicas y estaciones de distribución restantes requiere más ataques.

*¿Es posible destacar la principal lección que Moscú ha aprendido de lo ocurrido en 2022? ¿Qué conclusiones prácticas deben sacarse de los fracasos en las zonas de Liman y Jersón?
*
La principal lección es que no se puede luchar a medias. Es evidente que la lección se ha aprendido, así que la guerra será diferente en 2023. Es necesario conseguir una superioridad cuantitativa y cualitativa y realizar operaciones defensivas y ofensivas de forma más efectiva. En realidad, las medidas ya se han tomado y los cambios que se realizarán en el ejército en 2023 están dirigidas a eso. Veremos su efectividad en la práctica durante el invierno y especialmente durante las campañas de la primavera y el verano de 2023.


----------



## Toctocquienes (28 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No es sencillo, las distintas capas que tiene internet hace bastante difícil la manipulación, no hay quien controle toda la red aunque hagan la propaganda los políticos que si pueden....hace mucho que es una red autónoma, y por tanto bastante resiliente a la manipulación global.



No tienes ni la más remota puta idea de lo que estás hablando, pero vamos, como de costumbre.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden perder Bakhmut debido a grandes pérdidas y falta de reservas*
Hoy, 08:46



La compañía de reconocimiento de la brigada 24 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, los batallones de infantería motorizada 34 y 17 de la brigada de infantería 57, los batallones de defensa territorial 9, 10 y 11 de la brigada de infantería motorizada separada 59 fueron los que más sufrieron de la acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF.

PMC "Wagner" juega un papel importante en la derrota de los militantes ucranianos. Después de la llegada de refuerzos a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Kleshcheevka y Opytny, al sur de Bakhmut, los combatientes rusos utilizaron tácticas de bombardeo, utilizando obuses Giacint de 152 mm. Al intentar avanzar en el área de Kurdyumovka y Ozeryanovka, los batallones 1, 2 y 3 de la brigada mecanizada 62 del cuerpo de ejército 4 de la reserva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron atacados por las "orquestas".



La brigada 59 de tropas ucranianas del 23 al 26 de diciembre perdió 185 militares muertos y heridos. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron una compañía de reconocimiento y un batallón autopropulsado con obuses Gvozdika de 122 mm. También se quedó sin un puesto de mando para una batería de reconocimiento de artillería con un radar de contrabatería AN / TPQ-37 Firefinder de fabricación estadounidense y una terminal satelital Starlink, lo que empeoró gravemente el intercambio de datos y la capacidad de realizar fuego dirigido efectivo.

Los tanques rusos T-80BV/BVM están mostrando una gran actividad en esta dirección. Los ucranianos también sufren escasez de lanzagranadas antitanque. Debido a la falta de equipos de ingeniería, los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se ven obligados a prepararse manualmente para mantener los distritos del centro de la ciudad de Bakhmut.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
del 27 de diciembre de 2022

La dirección Starobel:

La situación en esta parte del frente prácticamente no ha cambiado: continúan los bombardeos mutuos y las salidas del ERG a lo largo de la línea de contacto. Al mismo tiempo, el control territorial permanece prácticamente inalterado.

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en el sector Kupyansk-Svatove.
➖ Además, mercenarios de la Legión Internacional de Defensa de Ucrania han sido arrastrados a Monachynivka y Liman 1.

▪En la zona de Liman, el 3er batallón del 25º OVDBr de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas pudo ocupar un reducto cerca de Krasnopopovka.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas detuvieron el avance del ejército ucraniano con fuego de artillería. El 25º Ovdbr de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas espera ahora refuerzos para seguir intentando romper la defensa rusa.
➖ Al suroeste de Dibrowa, la brigada 111 de las AFU TRO se prepara para un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y ha equipado la zona con campos de minas.

Dirección soledar:

El mando ucraniano sigue redesplegando fuerzas hacia Bajmut (Artemivsk) desde otras direcciones para impedir que las RFU acaben con la resistencia de las AFU en el lugar.

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), los wagnerianos han recapturado cinco bastiones cerca de Opytne, en el lado de Ivangrad, del 63º destacamento de las AFU.
➖ Se combate en la parte oriental de Kleshcheyevka: los combatientes ucranianos colocan barreras de minas para impedir el avance de las fuerzas rusas.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan lenta pero constantemente en las afueras del sureste de Bajmut.
➖ El número de bajas ucranianas en las últimas semanas de combates en la zona ha aumentado significativamente.

▪ En el sector de Soledar, las unidades de asalto Wagner PMC combaten en las afueras orientales de Soledar, cerca de Razdolovka y Veseloye.
➖128 Los Ogbshr de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas intentaron atacar a las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas cerca de Stryapovka, pero fracasaron y se vieron obligados a retirarse de sus posiciones.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates por el control de Marinka: las fuerzas rusas tratan de empujar al enemigo hacia las afueras occidentales de la ciudad.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas golpean Donetsk, Horlivka, Yasynuvata y Holmivskyi.

Región de Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Se están produciendo duelos de artillería a lo largo de la línea del frente, con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacando objetivos en Temirivka, Olgovskoye, Poltavka y Malaya Tokmachka.

El enemigo, a su vez, bombardeó Tokmak y Chernigovka.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ En el sur, la artillería rusa alcanzó instalaciones de las AFU en Kherson, Stanislav, Berislav y Sadovoye.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

*El gobierno de la Federación Rusa admitió por primera vez que el precio máximo podría causar daños*

El déficit presupuestario de Rusia podría superar el 2% esperado del PIB el próximo año, ya que los topes de precios del petróleo occidentales perjudican las ganancias de exportación. Así lo anunció el martes el ministro de Finanzas ruso, Anton Siluanov.





El anuncio sentó el primer precedente en el que un funcionario ruso admitió oficialmente que el precio máximo de 60 dólares por barril impuesto por la UE y los países del G7 como sanción a Rusia tendría un impacto negativo en su economía .

Como dijo Siluanov, si el pronóstico negativo se cumple, el gobierno usará los mercados de deuda para cubrir el déficit. La gerencia espera tomar un poco más de 2 billones de rublos ($ 29 mil millones) del Fondo Nacional de Riqueza (NWF) en 2022, ya que los gastos presupuestarios totales superan los 30 billones de rublos, lo que está más allá del plan original.

Desde el comienzo del NWO y la introducción de sanciones sin precedentes, los medios occidentales han estado esperando durante mucho tiempo tal reconocimiento de que las restricciones funcionan y causan daños a la economía rusa. Sin embargo, esperaron las buenas noticias sobre el debilitamiento del rublo y el reconocimiento del daño a la industria de exportación solo ahora. Sin embargo, los temores del jefe del departamento financiero se expresan en modo subjuntivo y no en forma de declaración. Así que la alegría de los periodistas extranjeros puede ser prematura.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Sobre la posible implicación de Irán en el conflicto de Nagorno Karabaj

El activista armenio Mika Badalyan escribe que la única solución posible al conflicto del Karabaj es una guerra en toda regla apoyada por Irán.

En su opinión, la retórica iraní respecto a Nagorno-Karabaj ha cambiado en los últimos meses. Una reciente intervención de la analista política armenia Zhanna Vardanyan en el canal Du de la televisión federal iraní (شبکه دو) causó furor en el segmento mediático azerbaiyano y confirma un cambio en la postura de Teherán sobre el conflicto.

¿Por qué es importante?


Spoiler: OT



Irán es un país con un estricto orden político y religioso, donde las actividades de los canales de televisión y medios de comunicación estatales están estrictamente reguladas con una posición común del Estado sobre un tema concreto.

El discurso de un experto armenio afirmando que Karabaj siempre ha pertenecido a Armenia, así como las acusaciones a las autoridades azerbaiyanas de seguir una política genocida armeniofóbica, no se habrían emitido sin la aprobación de la emisora gubernamental Voz de la República Islámica.

¿Qué influyó en la decisión de las autoridades iraníes de cambiar su postura sobre la cuestión del Karabaj?

En años anteriores, las amenazas mutuas de Irán y Azerbaiyán no cruzaban las fronteras y se limitaban a una línea clara observada por ambas partes, pero ahora la situación es diferente.

Los dos gobiernos ya han realizado ejercicios simulando hostilidades entre sí, cruzando el río Arax y utilizando todo tipo de tropas en una guerra a gran escala.

▪La participación muy activa de representantes de las autoridades de Bakú en el fomento de sentimientos separatistas en la parte noroccidental de Irán y las declaraciones sobre la necesidad de reunificar el "sur" y el "norte" de Azerbaiyán suscitaron temores justificados en los dirigentes de la República Islámica.

Tras la resolución de la cuestión del Karabaj, el gobierno de Aliyev, respaldado por Turquía, podría empezar a sacudir fácilmente la crisis interétnica en Irán. Este escenario ha obligado a los dirigentes de Teherán a actuar de forma simétrica.

Los servicios especiales iraníes comenzaron a trabajar en la tesis de unir los territorios históricos iraníes de Najicheván y la antigua Talyshstan. En Telegram se han creado decenas de canales similares que apoyan la separación de las actuales tierras azerbaiyanas.

▪ Y la interacción establecida con Rusia en diversos ámbitos, incluidos el militar-técnico, el económico y el comercial, permite esperar cierto apoyo de Rusia en este asunto, incluso a pesar de la ajetreada situación en Ucrania.

A pesar de la reticencia mutua y la falta de preparación para una guerra en toda regla entre ambos países, es posible que los dirigentes iraníes simplemente no tengan otra opción para proteger sus intereses.

Una resolución enérgica del conflicto de Karabaj a favor de Azerbaiyán crearía la perspectiva de rodear la inquieta zona noroccidental de Irán con países turcos hostiles y separatistas del Kurdistán iraquí.

Por ello, el gobierno de la República Islámica está demostrando ahora por todos los medios su plena disposición a defender los intereses del Estado presionando a la administración Aliyev, lo que incluye la creación de alianzas con otras fuerzas políticas y la formación de personal militar armenio.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona del SMO durante la noche del 27 al 28 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Medefovka, Tolstodubovo y Volkovka, en la región de Sumy, así como en Volchansk, Glubokoe y Staritsa, en la región de Kharkiv.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, la artillería rusa operó sobre objetivos en Novovolynsk, Tavolzhanka, Kupyansk, Tabayivka, Novoselivske, Yampolovka y Hryhorivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra instalaciones del ejército ucraniano en Bajmut, Soledar, los alrededores de Sporny, Podgorodne, Aleksandro-Shultino y Kleshcheyevka.

El enemigo volvió a bombardear Kleshcheyivka, Ozaryanivka, Andriyivka y Maiorsk.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas volvieron a disparar contra posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Avdiivka, Vodyane, Pervomaisky y Marinka.

Las fuerzas ucranianas, por su parte, lanzaron ataques contra la ciudad de Makiivka y Horlivka, en Donetsk.

▪En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Novomikhailovka, Ugledar, Bolshaya Novoselka, Prechistivka y Zolotaya Niva.

▪ La artillería rusa atacó concentraciones enemigas en Nikopol y Krasnohryhorivka.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra instalaciones de las AFU en Kherson y Antonivka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Hacia las 10 de la mañana, sonó una fuerte explosión en el distrito Slobodsky de Kharkiv. Los lugareños afirman que la fuerza de la explosión hizo temblar cristales y muebles en el este de la ciudad.

Algunos escritores ya se han apresurado a escribir sobre el impacto en la infraestructura energética y la paralización del metro, pero esto es falso - los trenes se detuvieron durante 5 minutos, después de lo cual el trabajo del metro se reanudó.

Y el lugar exacto de la llegada, por desgracia, aún no se conoce.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

Depósitos de municiones abandonados por los ucranianos en Lugansk:


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Potentes explosiones en el territorio de la DNR ocupado temporalmente por el régimen de Kiev

Se registran explosiones en Kostyantynivka, Druzhkivka, Krasny Liman, Sloviansk y Artemivsk.
En Kharkiv, el metro se detuvo tras el ataque y es probable que se hayan visto afectadas infraestructuras críticas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Rusia sigue llevando a cabo ofensivas en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdyivka y mejora la situación táctica en la dirección de Liman - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Ploshchanka y Chervonopovka en la LNR y Spornoye, Yakovlevka, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Podgorodneye, Artemovsk, Andreevka, Klecheevka, Avdeevka, Vodyane, Marinka , Pobeda y Zolotaya Niva en la DNR.
▪ En otras direcciones, el enemigo defiende las fronteras, centrando sus esfuerzos en reprimir las acciones de las unidades de las AFU.
▪ En las direcciones de Seversk y Slobozhansky, las tropas rusas infligieron fuego a las AFU en las zonas de Mephedivka, Tolstodubovo y Volkovka, en la región de Sumy, así como en Glubokoe, Staritskh, Ogurtsovo y Volchansk, en la región de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, el Ejército ruso bombardeó posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Novovolynsk, Tavolzhanka, Dvurechnaya, Kupyansk, Tabayivka, Krakhmalne, Berestove y Pershotravne en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselove, Stelmakhove y Kolomyichyha en la LNR.
▪ En dirección a Liman, las tropas rusas se enzarzaron en tiroteos cerca de Ploshchanka y Dibrova, en la LNR, así como de Yampolovka, Torske y Hryhorovka, en la DNR.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Sporny, Berestove, Bilohrovka, Soledar, Podgorodne, Artemivsk, Chasovyi Yar, Opytne, Stupochki, Kleshcheevka, Andreevka, Bila Hora, Aleksandro-Shultino, Kurdyumovka, Ozarianivka, Mayorsk y Nueva York en la DPR fueron atacadas.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones ucranianas en las zonas de Vodyane, Pervomayskoye, Marinka y Novomikhailovka en la DNR.|️
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles y dispararon 33 proyectiles desde MLRS.
▪ El enemigo sigue corriendo el riesgo de ataques aéreos y con misiles contra las infraestructuras críticas del país.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

Los bancos rusos han reestructurado 155.000 préstamos a militares movilizados y a sus familiares por un total de 58.800 millones de rublos.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ha establecido un nuevo récord en la mayor cantidad de días de vacaciones de cualquier presidente estadounidense.
El actual inquilino de la Casa Blanca se fue nuevamente ayer de vacaciones. Esta vez al Caribe donde celebrará el Año Nuevo.
Biden planea regresar a Washington no antes del 2 de enero.
#EE.UU

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Snowball (28 Dic 2022)

*Información privilegiada de las fuerzas especiales: la CIA está dirigiendo ataques de sabotaje en territorio ruso









Report: The CIA Is Directing Sabotage Attacks Inside Russia - News From Antiwar.com


The CIA has been using a European NATO country’s intelligence services to conduct sabotage attacks inside Russia since the February invasion of Ukraine, investigative journalist Jack Murphy reported on Saturday, citing unnamed former US intelligence and military officials. The report said that...




news.antiwar.com




*


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

La fragata "Almirante Gorshkov" ha completado sus preparativos de servicio de combate en el marco de su próximo viaje marítimo de larga distancia.

Según el Presidente ruso Vladimir Putin, el Almirante Gorshkov, equipado con los últimos misiles hipersónicos Tsircon, entrará en servicio de combate en enero de 2023.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

El jefe de la PMC de Mozart, Andrew Milburn, sobre Ucrania y las AFU: Es una sociedad enferma, corrupta y corruptora.

"Así que no soy especialmente fan de Ucrania en absoluto. Los ucranianos están violando la Convención de La Haya. No recuerdo el texto exacto, pero lo estudiamos detenidamente, y sí, no deberían hacer vídeos así, dice que no se puede llamar la atención de los medios de comunicación, y sí, los ucranianos lo están violando, ¿sabes? Todo el tiempo. Y lo que están filmando, lo que están haciendo a los prisioneros - es violar las leyes de la guerra. Matar prisioneros de guerra rusos es... [Sí. Y esto es muy interesante, porque en el pasado, en América Latina o en otros lugares, si el personal militar o los oficiales estadounidenses eran condenados oficialmente por crímenes de guerra, estaban acabados. Por supuesto, aquí no apoyaremos a Ucrania. Son violaciones] Sí. Son atrocidades. No deberían matar a tipos que todo el mundo sabe que son prisioneros de guerra. Y hay muchos casos así. Pero lo que quiero decir es esto. No se trata de Ucrania. No tengo una bandera ucraniana en la espalda. Y no estoy diciendo: "¡Dios mío, los ucranianos son tan maravillosos, ah-ah!". No. Entiendo que las autoridades ucranianas están jodidas. Y no se trata de eso, se trata del orden mundial.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

⚡ En el marco de una inspección sorpresa de la preparación para el combate y la movilización en la capital de Minsk (Belarús), se están llevando a cabo actividades para pasar de tiempos de paz a tiempos de guerra.
#Bielorrusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

Varias explosiones retumbaron en distintas ciudades a la vez: Jarkov, Slavyansk, Kramatorsk, Konstantinovka (en la foto), Druzhkovka y Krasny Liman.

@epoddubny


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Kiriyenko en la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhia.
Ya en noviembre se informó de que la planta había sido completamente retirada de la gestión de Energoatom y que ahora sólo trabajaban en ella los empleados contratados por Rosatom.
No hay avances significativos en la creación de "zonas desmilitarizadas" en torno a la ZNPP, por lo que las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas bombardean periódicamente Energodar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Gracias Bill, estamos bien sin ti

Después de 9 meses de SMOs, Microsoft ha devuelto silenciosamente la capacidad de instalar actualizaciones de Windows a los rusos. Las sanciones son sanciones, por supuesto, y el capital exige mercados.

Uno sólo puede agradecer a Microsoft el hecho de que con su retirada temporal del mercado ruso haya enseñado a la mitad de los rusos a utilizar VPN para descargar versiones piratas de SO, y motivado a la otra mitad a pasarse a sistemas operativos gratuitos y, lo que es más importante, más seguros, similares a UNIX.

Tras volver al mercado ruso, la empresa no podrá volver a cerrar la Caja de Pandora: una vez que una persona en su sano juicio aprenda a piratear Windows, no volverá a pagar dinero por él.

Así que gracias, Bill, pero estábamos bien sin ti.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

⚡ Resumen de la mañana del 28.12.2022⚡

Las fuerzas rusas han reducido la intensidad del fuego de artillería en Zaporizhzhya. Los bombardeos alcanzaron Plavnya, Novoandreyevka, Novodanilovka y Malaya Tokmachka. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra Tokmak. Allí hay un aeródromo militar. Tokmak es un importante centro logístico para las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

No hay novedades en el frente de Donetsk. En el sector sur el ejército ruso vuelve a intentar atacar en dirección a Novomikhailovka. Continúan los encarnizados combates en la ciudad de Marinka. Las tropas rusas atacan de nuevo en Nevelskoye, Pervomayskoye, Vodyanyi y desde Opytne. Por extraño que parezca, todo está tranquilo en Avdiivka. Ligeramente al norte, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas intentan avanzar hacia Kamenka. Más al norte atacaron hacia Aleksandropil. Aparte de Marinka no hay éxitos de los que hablar.

Al sur de Bakhmut el PMC Wagner decidió avanzar sobre Dyleivka. Ligeramente al norte atacan en la zona de Kleshcheyevka. En la periferia oriental de la propia Bakhmut, el PMC de Wagner ya no consigue nuevos éxitos pero aún así prosigue atacando cerca de Podgorodne. Al parecer, decidieron sustituir los infructuosos asaltos frontales por un movimiento de flanqueo sobre la ciudad. Es el mismo sureste de Soledar. Un intento de atravesar la guarnición de las AFU en Bakhmutskoye desde el norte. El ejército ucraniano en esta zona contraatacó inesperadamente en la zona de Stryapovka.

En Lugansk las tropas rusas intentan de nuevo llegar a Belogorovka. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están llevando a cabo un asalto en la zona de Krasnopopovka. Hay una lucha por un tramo de la carretera R-66 en Kreminna.

Consulte los informes diarios del analista @wargonzo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Dic 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> No tienes ni la más remota puta idea de lo que estás hablando, pero vamos, como de costumbre.





Toctocquienes dijo:


> No tienes ni la más remota puta idea de lo que estás hablando, pero vamos, como de costumbre.





…
Cuando puedas nos vemos en ese sistema….te doy una semana…y si no llegas a la nevera…


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Primero. Los traidores que odian tanto a su país que piden su derrota y destrucción deben ser considerados hostis publicus, enemigos de la sociedad. Independientemente de la calificación jurídica de sus acciones. Como enemigos del Estado, enemigo del Estado, por usar su equivalente americano favorito. Deben afianzarse firmemente en esta definición. Aunque nunca se haya incoado un procedimiento administrativo o penal contra ellos.

En segundo lugar. A estas personas no se les debería permitir regresar a Rusia durante el resto de sus vidas. Deberían ser completamente excluidos de las fuentes de ingresos de nuestro país, sin importar en qué consistan. Hay que poner fin de una vez por todas a esta situación inmoral, en la que los traidores, que desean la derrota de su país, se lucran paralelamente con Rusia.

Tercero. El regreso a casa de estas personas sólo puede tener lugar si previamente se produce un arrepentimiento público inequívoco y, en los casos apropiados, sólo mediante amnistía o indulto. (c) Medvédev









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

En Bielorrusia se ha iniciado un ejercicio de transición de tiempos de paz a tiempos de guerra como parte de una inspección sorpresa de la preparación para el combate.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## vil. (28 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Hablando con conocimiento de causa, le puedo afirmar que aún estamos lejos de ser Sudamérica, *lo que me preocupa es que NO puedo negar que estamos en el camino*, y me dirán nazi o lo que sea, pero las cosas como son, la Argentina, que es la que mejor conozco, dejó de ser lo mejor de Iberoamérica (Iberoamérica, repito) cuando la mayoría de la población dejo de ser mayoritariamente europea y se lleno el país de población amerindia proveniente de los países limítrofes por la educación y la sanidad gratuita y de calidad que el país ofrecía (a que le suena de algo??) como la Sanidad Gratuita y Universal que tenemos en la Comunidad Valenciana, mire ustec, se emana buenismo a flor de piel, Francia, Alemania, Suecia, Noruega, Dinamarca, está todo igual en Europa, o hay un cambio de política radical o esto será Latinoamerica, o mejor, África, ya lo vimos en el mundial de futbol¡¡¡ solo que musulmana, España tiene la suerte de tener un reservorio de gente muy importante en Latam, le guste a quien le guste, son europeos, con su forma de vida española o italiana, sus costumbres españolas y/o italianas, sus comidas italoespañolas, que rechazan la decadencia en la que ha derivado esa política de "acoger a todos" y darles todo sin pedirles nada. Estados Unidos con la entrada masiva al cubo de amerindios está cavando su propia tumba, están perdidos, saludos.



Mezclar unas cosas con otras es un SINSENTIDO absoluto y una derrota impresionante de la lógica...

A ver, en que desiertos, junglas o barrizales combatió en la IIWW el ejército argentino????... que yo sepa en ninguno, luego cuando se repartió el mundo en Bretton-woods en qué mesa estaban sentados los dignatarios argentinos, tampoco sé que estuviesen creo... luego, argentina está dónde está porque ese es el lugar que SE HA ASIGNADO a sí mismo, no por los amerindios, ni por los europeos, porque decidió estar ahí y ahí está y estará... está DONDE EL RESTO LE DIGA y hasta que se lo diga y si TIENE los arrestos que hay que tener para ponerlo en duda, entonces se le pone en su sitio por las BRAVAS, Mavinas mediante...

Quíen siguiese el hilo de Siria y me hubiese leído habrá visto que una y otra vez solía decir que en esa guerra tanto India como sobre todo China estaban dejando de lado SUS OBLIGACIONES... sí sus obligaciones; en esa guerra estániranies, turcos, rusos, israelies, franceses, ingleses, europeos en general, estadounidenses, árabes saudíes y qataries, hasta los japoneses habrán puesto algo... no es casualidad que eso sea así... están ahí porque ahí es dónde hay que estar, para bien o no tan bien, pero es lo que hay...

China y la India son dos blufff, dos naciones sin realmente pegada, al menos conocida, son un quiero, puedo, quizás o tal vez pero no... sus ejército ni están probados, ni siquiera medianamente puestos en servicio... y esto es MUY GRAVE... para ser alguien TIENES que exigir el respeto debido y para ello te tienen que conocer y saber de qué vas y hasta dónde vas... es lo que hay... Si China e India hubiese estado en Siria HOY OTRO GALLO cantaría en el mundo, dado que esa guerra se hubiese quedado ya sentenciada, ya fuese para un lado u otro; lo de Taiwan ni hubiese sido posible y ya te digo yo que lo de Ucrania ni se hubiese imaginado... pero China e India tienen en esencia una filosofía que es de AUSENCIA, más que de presencia y por ello pues están dónde están y me temo que no van a llegar más lejos, aún cuando potencialmente pudiesen ir bastante más allá...

España tenía a un indigente en la IIWW mundial como mandatario, un tal PACO... resultado, pues más de lo mismo, a Argentina le fue de un modo que tocaba y a España le fue del modo que tocaba, no fue decisión ni de España, ni de Argentina el tomar la posición... y si no lo crees deberías saber que un mandatario español felevó su coche a una azotea desde la calle por simplemente entender que se podía determinar según qué cosas...

Así que no mezclemos unas cosas con las otras que es un SINSENTIDO ABSOLUTO...


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Украина. Из прошлого страха в будущий ужас через безысходность настоящего. Часть 2 (мент)
> 
> 
> Предыдущая часть https://aftershock.news/?q=node/1192710 Самостийная интеллегенция
> ...



Spasiva.


----------



## Minsky Moment (28 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, ha establecido un nuevo récord en la mayor cantidad de días de vacaciones de cualquier presidente estadounidense.
> El actual inquilino de la Casa Blanca se fue nuevamente ayer de vacaciones. Esta vez al Caribe donde celebrará el Año Nuevo.
> Biden planea regresar a Washington no antes del 2 de enero.
> #EE.UU
> ...



Aunque esté los 365 días daría igual. Aquello no funciona por él.


----------



## Kron II (28 Dic 2022)

Mientras, entre China y Rusia...


----------



## Argentium (28 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Mezclar unas cosas con otras es un SINSENTIDO absoluto y una derrota impresionante de la lógica...
> 
> A ver, en que desiertos, junglas o barrizales combatió en la IIWW el ejército argentino????... que yo sepa en ninguno, luego cuando se repartió el mundo en Bretton-woods en qué mesa estaban sentados los dignatarios argentinos, tampoco sé que estuviesen creo... luego, argentina está dónde está porque ese es el lugar que SE HA ASIGNADO a sí mismo, no por los amerindios, ni por los europeos, porque decidió estar ahí y ahí está y estará... está DONDE EL RESTO LE DIGA y hasta que se lo diga y si TIENE los arrestos que hay que tener para ponerlo en duda, entonces se le pone en su sitio por las BRAVAS, Mavinas mediante...
> 
> ...



Buen día, en mi opinión usted está mezclando geopolítica con la composición social y humana de un país, una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra, a un país lo hace su gente, el capital humano es fundamental, se puede ser vasallo de los EE.UU, en una alineación política y tener el país un capital humano que le permita vivir y mantener unos estándares de vida elevados, como los tuvo la Argentina hasta los años 80 del siglo XX, cuando se quintuplicaba el PBI per capita de España, el UNICO país de Iberoamérica con niveles de vida comparables a países del Primer Mundo, a diferencia del resto de paises Iberoamericanos, donde la pobreza es desde siempre la norma, cual era la diferencia entre esos paises?? La gente, los paises son su gente, o me va a decir que Francia, Inglaterra, donde hasta ya tienen tribunales islámicos¡¡¡, Alemania, Dinamarca, Suecia, etc., son iguales socioculturalmente hablando a lo que eran hace 30 años?? No cambia nada según usted la instalación masiva de gentes de otro origen cultural diferente??? Entonces, según su teoría la caida del Imperio Romano y la entrada masiva de barbaros no cambió nada por que Roma era el Imperio?? Lo UNICO importante es la alineación geopolítica??? Cuando vemos en vivo y en directo la INVASION de población amerindia de los EE.UU, usted nos dice que eso es inocuo por que es el Imperio dominante hoy en día??? La composición de la población es la ESENCIA de un país, su alineación geopolítica poco tiene que ver con esto, pues no es la esencia, es que estamos hablando de cosas distintas, usted de los resultados de determinado alineamiento geopolítico y yo hablo de la ESENCIA de una sociedad, de su valores, sus costumbres, sus comportamientos y de la influencia que sobre estos tiene la llegada masiva de gentes de otras culturas, vaya a darse una vuelta por Francia o Alemania, y si es que las conoce de antes, viene y nos cuenta si es lo mismo, y no tan lejos, vaya a la Barcelona de "los brazos abiertos", métase en sus barrios y viene y nos cuenta, esto siempre y cuando las conozca de antes, porque sino, evidentemente, SÍ es un sinsentido absoluto, saludos, el debate de ideas siempre es enriquecedor.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hal8995 (28 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Buen día, en mi opinión usted está mezclando geopolítica con la composición social y humana de un país, una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra, a un país lo hace su gente, el capital humano es fundamental, se puede ser vasallo de los EE.UU, en una alineación política y tener el país un capital humano que le permita vivir y mantener unos estándares de vida elevados, como los tuvo la Argentina hasta los años 80 del siglo XX, cuando se quintuplicaba el PBI per capita de España, el UNICO país de Iberoamérica con niveles de vida comparables a países del Primer Mundo, a diferencia del resto de paises Iberoamericanos, donde la pobreza es desde siempre la norma, cual era la diferencia entre esos paises?? La gente, los paises son su gente, o me va a decir que Francia, Inglaterra, donde hasta ya tienen tribunales islámicos¡¡¡, Alemania, Dinamarca, Suecia, etc., son iguales socioculturalmente hablando a lo que eran hace 30 años?? No cambia nada según usted la instalación masiva de gentes de otro origen cultural diferente??? Entonces, según su teoría la caida del Imperio Romano y la entrada masiva de barbaros no cambió nada por que Roma era el Imperio?? Lo UNICO importante es la alineación geopolítica??? Cuando vemos en vivo y en directo la INVASION de población amerindia de los EE.UU, usted nos dice que eso es inocuo por que es el Imperio dominante hoy en día??? La composición de la población es la ESENCIA de un país, su alineación geopolítica poco tiene que ver con esto, pues no es la esencia, es que estamos hablando de cosas distintas, usted de los resultados de determinado alineamiento geopolítico y yo hablo de la ESENCIA de una sociedad, de su valores, sus costumbres, sus comportamientos y de la influencia que sobre estos tiene la llegada masiva de gentes de otras culturas, vaya a darse una vuelta por Francia o Alemania, y si es que las conoce de antes, viene y nos cuenta si es lo mismo, y no tan lejos, vaya a la Barcelona de "los brazos abiertos", métase en sus barrios y viene y nos cuenta, esto siempre y cuando las conozca de antes, porque sino, evidentemente, SÍ es un sinsentido absoluto, saludos, el debate de ideas siempre es enriquecedor.



En los años 80 Argentina no tenia un PIB per capita 5 veces el de España. Imposible.

Por favor revisa este dato.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (28 Dic 2022)

Solo le pido a dios , que la guerra no me sea indiferente , es un monstruo grande y pisa fuerte sobre la pobre inocencia de la gente.
A mi personalmente me es uno de los lemas o escritos, mas penosos , ademas de adoctrinados e incoherentes de los que he tenido que leer no entender y mucho menos soportar , atmitiendo totalmente aparte de las profecias de la santa biblia.


----------



## vil. (28 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Buen día, en mi opinión usted está mezclando geopolítica con la composición social y humana de un país, una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra, a un país lo hace su gente, el capital humano es fundamental, se puede ser vasallo de los EE.UU, en una alineación política y tener el país un capital humano que le permita vivir y mantener unos estándares de vida elevados, como los tuvo la Argentina hasta los años 80 del siglo XX, cuando se quintuplicaba el PBI per capita de España, el UNICO país de Iberoamérica con niveles de vida comparables a países del Primer Mundo, a diferencia del resto de paises Iberoamericanos, donde la pobreza es desde siempre la norma, cual era la diferencia entre esos paises?? La gente, los paises son su gente, o me va a decir que Francia, Inglaterra, donde hasta ya tienen tribunales islámicos¡¡¡, Alemania, Dinamarca, Suecia, etc., son iguales socioculturalmente hablando a lo que eran hace 30 años?? No cambia nada según usted la instalación masiva de gentes de otro origen cultural diferente??? Entonces, según su teoría la caida del Imperio Romano y la entrada masiva de barbaros no cambió nada por que Roma era el Imperio?? Lo UNICO importante es la alineación geopolítica??? Cuando vemos en vivo y en directo la INVASION de población amerindia de los EE.UU, usted nos dice que eso es inocuo por que es el Imperio dominante hoy en día??? La composición de la población es la ESENCIA de un país, su alineación geopolítica poco tiene que ver con esto, pues no es la esencia, es que estamos hablando de cosas distintas, usted de los resultados de determinado alineamiento geopolítico y yo hablo de la ESENCIA de una sociedad, de su valores, sus costumbres, sus comportamientos y de la influencia que sobre estos tiene la llegada masiva de gentes de otras culturas, vaya a darse una vuelta por Francia o Alemania, y si es que las conoce de antes, viene y nos cuenta si es lo mismo, y no tan lejos, vaya a la Barcelona de "los brazos abiertos", métase en sus barrios y viene y nos cuenta, esto siempre y cuando las conozca de antes, porque sino, evidentemente, SÍ es un sinsentido absoluto, saludos, el debate de ideas siempre es enriquecedor.



En ningún caso... esta visión ilusioria va contra la misma esencia de LA ECONOMÍA... en Bretton-woods no se marcó un camino sólo para unos, se marcó para todos... con el DOLAR-PETROLEO igual... la ruína de EE.UU. y la consiguiente crisis y posterior salida MARCÓ el destino de unos Y OTROS, independientemente de lo que hiciesen SUS GENTES, como mucho podrían haber podido retrasar algo más o menos el impacto, pero ES INCLUSO POCO O NADA PROBABLE...

Alemania o Japón tras la guerra no alcanzaron estandares específicos económicos porque su población fuese mejor que la francesa, por poner un caso o más idonea, SIMPLEMENTE tenían un papel y una ventaja que NO HABIAN ELEGIDO, no tenían que inyectar cantidades (no podían) ingentes en un ejército que debora recursos de modo bastante poco adecuado para rentabilizarlo... pero... pero... a cambio el Tio Sam se convirtió en un cliente final e inevitable, lo cual conllevo la ruína de la economía del Tio Sam como potencia industrial...

En España el ahorrador fue OBLIGADO a convertirse EN PASAPISERO, debido a la baja rentabilidad que los depósitos ofrecían, dado que el BCE imponía unos tipos que inflación mediante se llevaban los ahorros en cuenta bancaria... 

Y siempre es más o menos lo mismo...

La población inmigrante no viene por ningún buenrollismo, LA TRAEN para que TENGA una actuación en el entramado económico, en el que REDUCIR el salario es vital para poder mantener el TIPO DE COMPETITIVIDAD que interesa a quíen interesa... 

Es gente de VOX , espcialmente quienes les financian, quienes más interes tienen en ello... y gentes como Meloni rápidamente te dicen que son y hacia dónde nos llevan... la izquierda, la que debería imponer un criterio diferente desapareció hace más de 2 décadas con aquello de que estábamos en champions y el comunismo había muerto, con lo cual quedó una lumpen de IMBECILES integrales y VIVIDORES varios que han ocupado ese espacio y fruto de ello tenemos un enorme lodazal... 

Antes de esa inmigración todo el entramado industrial se fue a China, que era obviamente lo que tocaba y... 

El problema es la ceguera de la gente, su falta de visión de largo plazo y de la defensa de sus intereses en ese largo y no en el corto... 

Tú das por sentado que son los rusos los que están herrados por seguir inyectando gas en europa, MIRAS EL CORTO y ves el precio... PERO Y EL LARGO????...

Determinó el español que quería un modelo de economía de chachas y chancleteros????... NO, pero en realidad lo ASUMIÓ y lo asume cada día y NO LE DISGUSTA tampoco, al menos mientras le va bien, luego... y con eso se compra el resto...

En un entorno, Bretton-woods dónde el dolar tenía un valor estabilizado porque SI, la economía argentina no notaba para nada en realidad la inflación, en realidad le iba de maravilla con ella, ya que NO EXISTÍA, dado que el ORO DECÍA que los dólares que recibía tenían el valor que tenían, lo cual era más falso que la mentira, pero... ahí a Argentina le iba de maravilla, pero... cambió el postulado económico y el Dolar-petroleo provocó que la inflación la ASUMIESEN todos aquellos que iban a depender de él... Argentina no estaba preparada para asumir semejante situación, HABIA VIVIDO de CREDITO infinito vía dólares inflacionados Y FALSAMENTE SOSTENIDOS, con lo cual se encontró de repente con unas estructuras económicas inviables e ineficientes... el problema de Argentina se generaba mientras vivía bien, no cuando empezó a vivir mal, vivir mal fue la consecuencia de ese buen vivir... o cómo la burbuja inmobiliaria nos trajo aquí, pero, CARAY se vivió de put... madre y éramos felices y... NO. Todo esto resumiendo mucho cómo se vinieron abajo muchos países, no sólo Argentina... y sí, le tocaba esa realidad, dado que el Tio Sam precisaba que alguien financiase su realidad... es lo que hay...


----------



## Hal8995 (28 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Buen día, en mi opinión usted está mezclando geopolítica con la composición social y humana de un país, una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra, a un país lo hace su gente, el capital humano es fundamental, se puede ser vasallo de los EE.UU, en una alineación política y tener el país un capital humano que le permita vivir y mantener unos estándares de vida elevados, como los tuvo la Argentina hasta los años 80 del siglo XX, cuando se quintuplicaba el PBI per capita de España, el UNICO país de Iberoamérica con niveles de vida comparables a países del Primer Mundo, a diferencia del resto de paises Iberoamericanos, donde la pobreza es desde siempre la norma, cual era la diferencia entre esos paises?? La gente, los paises son su gente, o me va a decir que Francia, Inglaterra, donde hasta ya tienen tribunales islámicos¡¡¡, Alemania, Dinamarca, Suecia, etc., son iguales socioculturalmente hablando a lo que eran hace 30 años?? No cambia nada según usted la instalación masiva de gentes de otro origen cultural diferente??? Entonces, según su teoría la caida del Imperio Romano y la entrada masiva de barbaros no cambió nada por que Roma era el Imperio?? Lo UNICO importante es la alineación geopolítica??? Cuando vemos en vivo y en directo la INVASION de población amerindia de los EE.UU, usted nos dice que eso es inocuo por que es el Imperio dominante hoy en día??? La composición de la población es la ESENCIA de un país, su alineación geopolítica poco tiene que ver con esto, pues no es la esencia, es que estamos hablando de cosas distintas, usted de los resultados de determinado alineamiento geopolítico y yo hablo de la ESENCIA de una sociedad, de su valores, sus costumbres, sus comportamientos y de la influencia que sobre estos tiene la llegada masiva de gentes de otras culturas, vaya a darse una vuelta por Francia o Alemania, y si es que las conoce de antes, viene y nos cuenta si es lo mismo, y no tan lejos, vaya a la Barcelona de "los brazos abiertos", métase en sus barrios y viene y nos cuenta, esto siempre y cuando las conozca de antes, porque sino, evidentemente, SÍ es un sinsentido absoluto, saludos, el debate de ideas siempre es enriquecedor.



PIB per capita de España en 1980 4.227
PIB per capita de Argentina en 1980 2.746

PIB per capita de España en 1990 10.331
PIB per capita de Argentina en 1990 4.331

No entiendo como puedes tener los conceptos tan equivocados.
Si me hubieras dicho años 20, o 30 o 40 y que tenian el doble o el triple.

La primera vez q estuve alli fue en el año 94 o 95, coincidió con que la gente tenía que elegir entre pensión pública o privada. En aquel entonces la capacidad de compra de un argentino en su país era malísima, incluso se fletaban vuelos charter para ir a comprar ropa a Miami.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (28 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Vamos a ver si te queda claro una cosa, sé que es difícil, porque, posiblemente, tu cerebro no de para más, pero eso no es mi culpa, ya lo siento yo...
> 
> Quien ha invadido Ucrania es Rusia, me suda los cojones la "seguridad o intereses nacionales" de un estado, si, considero que no es bueno, por supuesto que distingo entre el bien y el mal, no como tú, que eres tonto y ves las cosas como si fuera el Call of Duty desde tu doritocueva..
> 
> ...



La guerra es la continuación de la política por otros medios

Y además la guerra hoy se hace por muchos medios. Y uno es el ataque cognitivo o guerra de 5º generación, que es el que estamos sufriendo las débiles mentes occidentales.

Caes una y otra vez en la misma piedra del buenismo y la nube emocional que impide ver la realidad tal y como es.

Esta guerra no va del bien y del mal, ni de la mora o valores. Va de realpolitic. geoestrategia, PODER. y tu te contradices en tu argumentación y muestra mi teoría sobre lo fácil que es afectar y manipular a la sociedad judeocrisitana occidental

Según tu Rusia es mala, y según tu amenaza a Europa
¿Para qué iba tener Rusia interés alguno de atacar Europa estas décadas pasadas?
Las guerras se hacen por los RECURSOS, y Rusia los tiene. Lo que necesita son clientes y socios.
Es EEUU y la UE la que querían debilitar y someter a Rusia, y han hecho todo lo posible para ello, y para preparar a la sociedad para que acepte este enfrentamiento mediante la rusofobia

Según tú la OTAN es buena. Y por eso está bien que los países se unan a ella

La misma OTAN compuesta por países que bombardearon durante más de 50 días Yugoslavia matando decenas de miles de civiles con la excusa de proteger a los kosovares, la peor calaña de criminales de Europa. Los mismos de llevaban décadas acosando y asesinando a sus vecinos serbios para expulsarlos de Kosovo, algo a lo que ayudo la OTAN

Pero Rusia no puede proteger a los Rusos étnicos acosados y amenazados de genocidio en Ucrania. Por un régimen que surge de un golpe de estado auspiciado por occidente en 2014

Occidente pude imponer un embargo a IRAK durante los 90 que mató a más de 500000 niños., e invadir Irak, Afganistán, libia, que no suponían amenazas directas, y provocar más un millón de muertos , pobreza y dejar luego esos países abandonados , destruidos y empobrecidos. Y además en manos de tiranos.

Por supuesto todo ello regado con toneladas de uranio empobrecido que no hacia ninguna falta usar dada la amenaza a la que se enfrentaban. Porque la OTAN solo ataca a los que cree débiles. Por eso jamás se ha atrevido a atacar IRAN.

¿Esas son tus guerras justas?

Occidente puede provocar un conflicto civil en Siria y apoyar a los islamistas radicales para que derroquen a un régimen laico, que al menos respetaba la diversidad religiosa. Mucho mejor para el pueblo sirio lo rebanacuellos que apoya occidente, y que todos se vean obligados a profesar la versión mas radical del integrismo suní. Todo en nombre de la libertad.

¿En qué medida amenazaba el gobierno sirio los interese occidentales?

Y eso solo es una pequeña parte de la montaña de mierda, miseria y dolor que ha creado la OTAN durante las últimas 3 décadas, tras la caída de la URSS, en el Mundo.

Todo ello parte del interés de EEUU de controlar la zona para apoderarse de sus recursos naturales

Porque mi ingenuo amigo. Al final todo de seduce a eso para tus amos globalistas.

Unos amos por cierto, que no tienen nada de liberales y capitalistas como tú te piensas

Ellos aspiran a crear en occidente una china 2.0. Donde ellos manden y los demás estemos sometidos como esclavos.

No sé con quién te crees que tratas, para hablar de doritos, ratas y sofás. Me he tirado 22 años de servicio militar, así que no me vas a contar lo que es la guerra. He sido oficial de inteligencia y se perfectamente cómo se manipula la información y lo laxa que es la moral occidental a la hora de lograr sus fines.

Y por supuesto tienes un cacao muy grande en la cabeza si crees que esto va de política y menos de ideologías. En este tablero geoestratégico se juega una partida entre el globalismo y su afán de controlar los recursos y las naciones, y Rusia y otros países que no se someten a este juego

TODAS las ideologías están al servicio del globalismo, porque las ideologías son cárceles de la mente. Los sectarios de una ideología no cuestionan y obedecen sin dudar, asi que el globalismo las ha engullido todas para lograr sus fines

Curiosamente PUTIN te parece un dictador, pese a ganar las elecciones por mayoría absoluta una y otra vez y tener el apoyo actual de más del 70% de su pueblo. Sin embargo aquí tenemos a un patán al que ha votado hace 3 años el 28% del 68% es decir el 19% de la población. Mira en qué país occidental gobierna alguien con más del 33% del apoyo popular.

Eso sin contar con que el poder en Uropa está en manos de la comisión de la UE formada por burócratas que no ha elegido el Pueblo, sino sus amos globalistas

Y si me vas a decir de represión y censura de medios, mejor no te moleste. El 99% de la información tanto en medios como en RRSS en Occidente está controlado por….. Así es como están imponiendo su despreciable ideología del totalitarismo del pensamiento débil con la que se está atacando cognitivamente a la sociedad y trasladando la ventana de overton, para que acepten cualquier cosa que se les imponga

Y por último, tacharme a mí de social populista, es como pretender llamar al vino agua

Yo ahora que estoy en la reserva, escribo. Y mis palabra hablan por mí. Dudo que en mis libros o mi blog encuentres alguna loa al social comunismo en el que estamos inmersos en occidente









Rusia e Irán. El enemigo de mi enemigo


Las sanciones a Rusia e Irán están acercando a ambos países a una alianza geoestratégica de imprevisibles consecuencias.




3tde.es













Las ineficiencias del sistema educativo español


Reforma tras reforma, el sistema educativo español ha ido en franca decadencia desde que hace 40 años llegó el social populismo al Poder




3tde.es













·España. una Economía camino al abismo.


Dato mata relato. La economía española sobrevive tan sólo gracias al recurso a la deuda y el gasto público. ¿Es sostenible?




3tde.es


----------



## pagesitoalegre (28 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> La guerra es la continuación de la política por otros medios
> 
> Y además la guerra hoy se hace por muchos medios. Y uno es el ataque cognitivo o guerra de 5º generación, que es el que estamos sufriendo las débiles mentes occidentales.
> 
> ...



Tu opinion me es en lo socialmente correcto muy diferente y aun asi he llegado a viejo y espero llegar al final, sin serme preciso e imprescindible tus proclamas patrioteras.


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (28 Dic 2022)

170 BAJAS UCRAS EN SU BRAVA LUCHA POR LA OTAN Y USA.

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
28 DEC, 12:22
*Ukraine’s military loses over 170 troops in failed assault in LPR — militia officer*
It is reported that Ukrainian troops continue attempts at breaking through the defensive line, despite weather conditions

MOSCOW, December 28. /TASS/. The Ukrainian military lost over 170 troops in its attempted assault on the western border of the Lugansk People’s Republic (LPR), Andrey Marochko, an LPR people’s militia officer, said on Wednesday.
"The enemy continues self-destructive attempts at storming our positions. Literally now information has come that the enemy suffered huge losses upon its assault in the area of the communities of Novolyubovka, Nevskoye and Makeyevka. As estimates show, over 170 Ukrainian militants were eliminated in that area," the LPR people’s militia officer said in a live broadcast on Russia’s TV Channel One.
Ukrainian troops continue attempts at breaking through the defensive line, despite weather conditions and difficulties with logistics supplies but the Russia-Donbass allied forces are successfully repelling all the attacks. In that area on the frontline, near the communities of Svatovo and Kremennaya, the situation "is tense and complex but has not undergone any significant changes," Marochko stressed.
The LPR people’s militia officer said on December 27 that the Ukrainian military kept redeploying additional forces to the area of Kremennaya and Svatovo in the LPR. He said that the Kiev regime’s troops were being reinforced largely with servicemen trained abroad and foreign mercenaries.


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

*Los contraataques de los ocupantes rusos no están dando los frutos previstos en Svatove-Kreminna.*
La viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, Hanna Maliar, aseguró recientemente que los ocupantes rusos se habían fijado como objetivo llegar hasta la frontera administrativa de la región de Donetsk antes de fines de año, algo que aún no han logrado, según las agencias locales.

Y Serhii Haidai, jefe de la Administración Militar de la región de Lugansk, dijo este martes que los contraataques de los ocupantes rusos no están dando los frutos previstos por los enemigos en el frente Svatove-Kreminna.

Precisó además que los "defensores ucranianos están a pocos kilómetros de Kreminna".

*Lugansk *y* Donetsk *son dos de las regiones ucranianas -junto a *Jersón* y* Zaporiyia- que Moscú se anexionó unilateralmente *el pasado mes de diciembre tras la convocatoria de unos referéndums no reconocidos por la comunidad internacional.

Pese a esta anexión de facto, Rusia no ha conseguido controlar militarmente ninguna de las cuatro regiones y el pasado mes de noviembre tuvo que retirarse de parte de Jersón.


----------



## Guaguei (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania trata de hacerse con Kreminna, puerta de acceso al Donbás industrial*
El Ejército ucraniano ha centrado sus esfuerzos en las últimas horas en hacerse con el control de la *estratégica ciudad de Kreminna*, lo que les permitiría el acceso a las carreteras principales que dan *acceso a los centros industriales del Donbás*, en el este de país.

Según informa_ The New York Times _y el medio local _Ukrianska Pravda_, los combates en esta urbe de la región de Lugansk se iniciaron hace un par de días, reporta Efe.

Kreminna es una puerta de entrada a dos ciudades cercanas mucho más grandes, Sievierodonetsk y Lysychansk, importantes centros industriales en la región de Donbás, que* cayó en manos de Rusia después de una extenuante y costosa campaña en verano.*

El diario neoyorquino recuerda que, desde que Rusia tuvo que soportar una serie de retiradas militares humillantes, como la de parte de Jersón o el norte del país, su ejército ha fortalecido sus *líneas cerca de Kreminna con una serie de barreras defensivas.*

Ello forma parte de su esfuerzo por solidificar sus posiciones en un frente irregular que se extiende cientos de kilómetros en las dos regiones que conforman el Donbás: Donetsk y Lugansk.


----------



## Arthur69 (28 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



¿Intentan hacernos creer que hay "voluntarios USA" combatiendo del lado de los orcos turcochinos?.
Vamos hombre, que ya pasamos parvulitos.


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

Mientras, las ventanas abiertas siguen siendo muy peligrosas:
*Un oligarca ruso se suicida tras saltar por la ventana de un hotel al encontrar muerto a un amigo*
Un oficial de policía afirmó a NDTV que sospechan que se quitó la vida después de encontrar a su compañero sin vida en el mismo establecimiento rodeado de botellas de vino vacías. 









Un oligarca ruso se suicida tras saltar por la ventana de un hotel al encontrar muerto a un amigo


Un oficial de policía afirmó a NDTV que sospechan que se quitó la vida después de encontrar a su compañero sin vida en el mismo establecimiento rodeado de botellas de vino vacías




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## EUROPIA (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

Un nuevo cuartel en Novocherkassk, Rostov Oblast, está en llamas.


----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2022)

Lavrov, últimamente, le ha dicho a Ucrania que vaya hablando de un arreglo,
o que o el ejército ruso lo arreglará. ¿EEUU darán a sus títeres el visto bueno
para hablar de acuerdos?
Lo dudo...

Mientras tanto, Rusia mostrándose coja y dando una percepción de debilidad,
mantiene a las tropas ucranianas molidas hasta convertirlas en carne picada.


----------



## Argentium (28 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> En los años 80 Argentina no tenia un PIB per capita 5 veces el de España. Imposible.
> 
> Por favor revisa este dato.



Si, es un error, escribir de memoria, la diferencia de 5 a 1 era con el Brasil. Pido Disculpas


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

Lista de oligarcas rusos muertos en extrañas circunstancias.


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

*Estados Unidos entregó a Ucrania dos baterías adicionales de sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS (de 18 a 24 lanzadores) y misiles para ellos.*

Además, Italia está considerando proporcionar a Ucrania sistemas de defensa aérea. Así lo anunció el primer ministro George Meloni durante una conversación con Volodymyr Zelensky.


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Lista de oligarcas rusos muertos en extrañas circunstancias.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306665
> 
> ...


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## piru (28 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Depósitos de municiones abandonados por los ucranianos en Lugansk:



Eso quiere decir que los rusos van sobrados de munición y no necesitan recuperar la que abandonan los nazis. Como no se pueden fiar del estado de esa munición la destruyen.


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)

hace un mes aquí, gñee las afu son las únicas que tienen miras nocturnas gñee


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2022)

*...Usted dice que para construir nuestra sociedad socialista sacrificamos la libertad personal y sufrimos privaciones. *
_*Su pregunta sugiere que la sociedad socialista niega la libertad personal. Eso no es verdad. Por supuesto, para construir 
algo nuevo hay que economizar, acumular recursos, reducir el consumo por un tiempo y pedir prestado a otros. Si uno 
quiere construir una casa, ahorra dinero, reduce el consumo por un tiempo, de lo contrario, la casa nunca se construiría.

¿Cuánto más cierto es esto cuando se trata de construir una nueva sociedad humana? Tuvimos que reducir un poco 
el consumo durante un tiempo, reunir los recursos necesarios y hacer un gran esfuerzo. Es exactamente lo que hicimos
y construimos una sociedad socialista.

Pero no construimos esta sociedad para restringir libertades personales sino para que el individuo humano se sienta 
realmente libre. Lo construimos en pro de la libertad personal real, la libertad sin comillas. Me cuesta imaginar de qué 
"libertad personal" goza un desempleado, que anda hambriento y no encuentra trabajo.

*_*La libertad real sólo puede existir donde se abolió la explotación, donde no hay opresión de unos por otros, donde
no hay desempleo ni pobreza, donde el hombre no está acosado por el temor de verse mañana privado de trabajo, 
de hogar y de pan. . Sólo en una sociedad así es real, y no de papel, la libertad personal y cualquier otra posible...*

Entrevista a Stalin de Roy Howard
* (El 1 de marzo de 1936, Stalin concedió una entrevista a 
Roy Howard, presidente de Scripps-Howard Newspapers). *


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## bigmaller (28 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> sacar todos los rublos cuanto antes, los perdereis



Me los robara occidente.

Tenia cuenta en revolut con buenos rublos... Y me dijeron que o los quitaba o me los quitaban.. ... .


No "los perdereis"... " Os los quitaremos"....

La neolengua otanica. 


Por cierto. "Gané" 1000 dolares en dos meses.


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

*"¿Por qué Europa odia tanto a los rusos que está dispuesta a apoyar a Ucrania pase lo que pase?"*


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

*La ONU: el número de civiles muertos en Ucrania es "considerablemente superior" a los 6.884 registrados.*
Un total de 6.884 personas han muerto en Ucrania, incluidos 429 niños, entre el 24 de febrero de 2022, cuando se inició la invasión rusa, y 26 de diciembre de 2022, según el último recuento publicado por el Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos (ACNUDH) sobre víctimas civiles en la guerra en Ucrania hasta el momento.

La agencia dice que es probable que la cifra real sea "considerablemente más alta, ya que la recepción de información de algunos lugares donde se han producido intensas hostilidades se ha retrasado y muchos informes aún están pendientes de corroboración", informa _The Guardian_.


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

*Fuertes declaraciones desde Europa. Europa no puede tener relaciones normales con la Rusia de hoy.
*
"Debemos ser claros: no puede haber relaciones normales con esta Rusia. Como muchos rusos, queremos ver una Rusia pacífica y democrática que no sea una amenaza para sus vecinos". - Así lo afirmó la ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Berbock, en una entrevista con el portal rumano Digi24.


----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que los rusos van sobrados de munición y no necesitan recuperar la que abandonan los nazis. Como no se pueden fiar del estado de esa munición la destruyen.



Para que luego les acusen de ir robando todo lo que encuentran  
Pero sí, hacen bien quitándosela de encima, conservarla podría ser contraproducente


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

Mariupol ahora mismo:


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

Hoy,........


----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

Sobre Jarkov:


https://10ztalk.com/in-ukraines-kharkiv-region-engineers-begin-reconnecting-energy-grid-in-freezing-conditions/



Bajmut:


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

Ésto se pone interesante... el siguiente será Japón, estoy seguro.


----------



## Arthur69 (28 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ésto se pone interesante... el siguiente será Japón, estoy seguro.



Dado el día que es hoy, hasta que no le vea en unos cuantos medios de diferente color, lo pongo en cuarentena.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> @frangelico



No pasa nada, los europeos nos estamos comiendo a nuestras mascotas. Ayer llené el depósito de gasoil a 1,30€ el litro.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

No puede existir ningún "plan de paz para Ucrania" si no tiene en cuenta la incorporación de las cuatro nuevas regiones a Rusia. (c) Peskov

En realidad, el Kremlin sigue transformando los objetivos territoriales declarados de la SMO y si en un principio el tema de las negociaciones sobre cuestiones territoriales era sólo Crimea, la DNR y la LNR, que Moscú exigía que se reconocieran como parte de la Federación Rusa, ahora se han añadido las regiones de Kherson y Zaporizhzhya, que simplemente estaban incluidas de hecho en los objetivos de la SMO.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2022)

Este vídeo de Berletic es buena referencia técnica sobre por qué y cómo Rusia
está luchando de esa manera, particularmente alrededor de Bakhmut.

Es algo para mostrarle a una persona que no entiende por qué se tarda tanto. 
Se habla de guerra de desgaste pero no es tanto así. No es guerra de desgaste
en si misma, sino un esfuerzo táctico que no puede avanzar a la etapa decisiva
hasta que no se vayan eliminado los disparos de mayor alcance; en este punto,
es cuando las tropas rusas pueden asaltar las defensas alrededor de Bakhmut.

Osease, lo que estamos viendo es cómo se pelean batallas en estas condiciones.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 12.00 horas del 28 de diciembre de 2022

Continúan los intensos combates en los alrededores de Bakhmut (Artemivsk) y Soledar. Las formaciones ucranianas están difundiendo información sobre la crítica situación y la alta probabilidad de un avance de las defensas.

En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), unidades de asalto de la 57 brigada intentaron romper las posiciones de las tropas rusas en la periferia sureste de Bakhmut. Como resultado, un grupo de combatientes de la 57 Brigada se vio rodeado, del que sólo ocho de ellos lograron escapar.

▪ Para restablecer la eficacia de los combates y recuperar el control de los territorios perdidos, 250 hombres de las Tropas de Asalto Aerotransportadas y de las Fuerzas de Autodefensa de Ucrania han sido redesplegados en la zona de Bajmut.

▪ Al noreste de Bakhmut, unidades de la PMC de Vagner han establecido el control sobre dos reductos en la zona de Podhorodne, donde el día anterior había llegado una formación de la 17ª Brigada de Tanques de las AFU para reforzar las líneas.

▪ Al sur, el asalto de Opytne continúa. En estos momentos se están produciendo enfrentamientos cerca de la escuela de arte y del Liceo Agrario, en la calle Naberezhnaya.

▪ Al suroeste, las fuerzas rusas han recapturado tres bastiones en las afueras orientales de Kleshcheyevka y al sur de la localidad, donde defienden fuerzas de las brigadas mecanizadas 24ª y 60ª de las AFU.

▪ Equipos de ingenieros de la 28ª brigada de las AFU instalan falsas posiciones de tiro de MLRS y artillería en la línea Chasov Yar-Druzhba.

En el sector de Soledar, las unidades de asalto de las AFU avanzan desde la escuela secundaria de Bakhmut hasta la estación de Dekonska, en el sur de Soledar.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, los wagnerianos, apoyados por la artillería del LNR, están atravesando las fortificaciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a lo largo de la calle Sosyura. Además, las batallas en el lado de Yakovlevka establecieron el control sobre un bastión de la compañía de la 128ª Brigada Ogsh.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Argentium (28 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> En ningún caso... esta visión ilusioria va contra la misma esencia de LA ECONOMÍA... en Bretton-woods no se marcó un camino sólo para unos, se marcó para todos... con el DOLAR-PETROLEO igual... la ruína de EE.UU. y la consiguiente crisis y posterior salida MARCÓ el destino de unos Y OTROS, independientemente de lo que hiciesen SUS GENTES, como mucho podrían haber podido retrasar algo más o menos el impacto, pero ES INCLUSO POCO O NADA PROBABLE...
> 
> Alemania o Japón tras la guerra no alcanzaron estandares específicos económicos porque su población fuese mejor que la francesa, por poner un caso o más idonea, SIMPLEMENTE tenían un papel y una ventaja que NO HABIAN ELEGIDO, no tenían que inyectar cantidades (no podían) ingentes en un ejército que debora recursos de modo bastante poco adecuado para rentabilizarlo... pero... pero... a cambio el Tio Sam se convirtió en un cliente final e inevitable, lo cual conllevo la ruína de la economía del Tio Sam como potencia industrial...
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, usted le da un enfoque geopolítico al tema, *yo estoy hablando de la influencia en las sociedades europeas occidentales de la oleada masiva de inmigrantes de costumbres y culturas diferentes*, pues la influencia es brutal, o acaso la inmigración descontrolada de musulmanes en la Europa Occidental y cristiana es inocua??? Es por Bretton-Woods que hay tribunales islámicos en Inglaterra?, es el petrodólar culpable de la invasión permitida de magrebíes y subsaharianos que pululan por Francia y provocan saqueos, trapichean con drogas, crean guetos inmensos donde ellos imponen la ley y no puede entrar la policía a imponer las leyes del Estado?? Pues el mismo cambio en la estructura social se produjo en un país como la Argentina cuando se permitió el ingreso masivo de indoamericanos de los países fronterizos, eso no fue culpa de Bretton-Woods, ni del Consenso de Washington, ni del FMI, fue culpa de dirigentes incompetentes y corruptos que NO VIERON el largo plazo, no vieron todo lo que eso iba a provocar, como está sucediendo hoy en Europa, si conoce algo de Europa Occidental y la ha visitado varias veces en los últimos 20 años notará que algo pasa, porque pasa, si lo quiere ver, claro, y no será gratis, como cuando los bárbaros...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

Tony

@Cyberspec1
·
6h

There's been sirens and explosions in Kharkov.....also air raid alerts in Kiev and other regions


----------



## Argentium (28 Dic 2022)

TN noticias ÚNICO medio internacional en el frente de Bakhmut, imágenes en crudo, sin editar


----------



## Elimina (28 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Gracias.
Descargados, que estas cosas se las lleva el viento.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Éxitos, problemas y retos de la defensa antiaérea rusa

El canal @anna_news planteó la cuestión de la eficacia de la defensa antiaérea rusa durante 10 meses de operaciones de combate. Los autores elogiaron su actuación a la hora de cubrir a las fuerzas terrestres desde el aire y repeler las incursiones ucranianas.

De hecho, las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea rusas lograron cumplir varias tareas durante la defensa antiaérea:

▪ Proporcionar cobertura contra los ataques Tochka-U, que eran las armas de mayor alcance de las AFU al comienzo de la guerra. Los SAM rusos derribaron la gran mayoría de los misiles que dispararon.

▪ Reducir significativamente la eficacia de la fuerza aérea ucraniana. Sí, siguen existiendo, pero se ven obligados a apiñarse en tierra o a lanzar misiles HARM desde un radio de decenas de kilómetros de la línea del frente con una eficacia extremadamente baja.

▪ "Elimina" drones de ataque como el Bayraktar TB2, en el que el mando de las AFU tenía puestas grandes esperanzas. La mayoría de los vehículos fueron derribados en los primeros meses, y los pocos que quedaban sólo funcionaban como drones de reconocimiento desde grandes distancias del frente.

▪ Adaptarse parcialmente a las nuevas realidades y medios de ataque de las AFU. Los Pantsiris han aprendido a reconocer y derribar misiles HIMARS, las defensas aéreas de Crimea están repeliendo las incursiones de drones ucranianos y se están instalando módulos SAM Tor en buques patrulleros.

▪ Utilizar las capacidades excedentes para proporcionar apoyo de fuego a las fuerzas terrestres. Las reservas de viejos misiles S-300 alcanzan objetivos terrestres, y los radares Buk-M3 se utilizan con éxito para la guerra de contrabatería.

Sin embargo, a pesar de todos sus éxitos, la defensa antiaérea rusa también se ha enfrentado a nuevos retos y problemas:

La aparición de una gran reserva de misiles HIMARS con capacidad de lanzamiento masivo por parte de las AFU llevó a una situación en la que los SAM rusos simplemente agotaron toda su munición y quedaron desarmados. El problema ya se ha resuelto parcialmente con el envío a las tropas de los primeros Pantsir-SM-TBM con el doble de misiles.

Nivel inadecuado de interacción con otros servicios y ramas de las fuerzas armadas. Junto con el inoperante sistema de identificación, esto ha llevado repetidamente al "fuego amigo" hasta el punto de que casi todos (!) los aviones Su-34, Su-35S y Su-30SM perdidos desde la primavera, así como algunos de los helicópteros Ka-52 están "en los libros" de la defensa aérea rusa.

Las tropas carecen de un sistema de control automatizado (ACS) y de un sistema de alerta similar al Viraj-Planet ucraniano. Por esta razón, cada batería y a veces incluso el escuadrón operan de forma autónoma unos de otros, sin datos operativos sobre la situación aérea en otros emplazamientos.

La imposibilidad de cubrir toda la retaguardia debido a la gran longitud del frente y al enorme número de asentamientos. El número de lanzadores y vehículos de combate es limitado, y hay objetivos estratégicos civiles y militares incomparablemente más dispersos.

Este último es quizás el principal reto para el sistema de defensa aérea ruso a corto plazo. Los recientes ataques ucranianos con drones perfeccionados en Engels han demostrado la capacidad fundamental de las AFU para alcanzar objetivos situados muy por detrás de las líneas enemigas.

El enemigo está construyendo activamente drones similares al "Geranium-2" basados en elementos extranjeros. Un único lanzamiento masivo de cientos de estos UAV sobrecargaría el sistema de defensa aérea y le impediría derribar todos los objetivos. El efecto del aterrizaje de un solo dron en un solo ATV sería enorme.

El mando de las AFU ya está planeando este tipo de ataques: el otro día los satélites estadounidenses estaban fotografiando activamente los aeródromos del sur. Otro objetivo potencial podría ser Moscú, cuyos ataques tendrán un significado simbólico especial para la población y los dirigentes ucranianos.

❗ Con un vasto territorio y recursos limitados, la solución pasa por integrar el sistema de defensa aérea en una única red de información, en la que cada calculadora reciba datos sobre objetivos aéreos en otras zonas. Esto permitiría una respuesta más rápida a las amenazas y una asignación más racional de las fuerzas.

Tarde o temprano se planteará la cuestión de implantar un sistema de este tipo. Lo principal es que se haga con antelación, no después de varias ataques masivas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

El FSB liquidó a dos militantes en Kabardino-Balkaria que estaban preparando un ataque terrorista en Chegem siguiendo las instrucciones de los servicios especiales ucranianos.

Los militantes fueron encontrados con un artefacto explosivo improvisado a base de una mezcla de nitrato de amonio y polvo de aluminio con una capacidad equivalente de unos 2 kg en TNT con elementos detonantes, un rifle de asalto AK-74, una pistola PM y munición.

Según el FSB, después del ataque terrorista, los militantes planeaban huir a Ucrania para participar en las hostilidades contra las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

@epoddubny


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

Rusia se está quedando sin munición  .....parece ser que es al revés....hey, pero buena improvisación.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Según nuestra información, uno de los impactos de hoy en el distrito Slobodsky de Kharkiv alcanzó un grupo de equipos de las AFU cerca de la estación de metro Malyshev Plant.

El equipo estaba colocado cerca de las vías del tren, cerca de la intersección de las calles Balashovskaya y Plekhanovskaya. Cerca se encuentra la estación de metro de la policía de Kharkiv

Coordenadas: 49.9777722, 36.2781905






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## millie34u (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Depósitos de municiones abandonados por los ucranianos en Lugansk:



Pues vaya mierda de depósito de municiones. Podría ser cualquier cosa y de cualquier contendiente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

Nuestros combatientes continúan destruyendo con éxito las posiciones de los militantes en Krasnogorovka.
El enemigo perdió dos M777 estadounidenses más y un obús FH-70 alemán desde los cuales se bombardearon áreas residenciales en Donetsk.

@epoddubny


Esto explicaría porqué ya no hay noticias de bombardeos en Donetsk. Los están cazando


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

"Rusia aún dispone de recursos considerables en material militar, suficientes para una lucha muy larga" - Portal ucraniano Defensa Express









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

Fuerzas ukras, defendiendo Bakhmut


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Fuerzas ukras, defendiendo Bakhmut
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306741



Ya se sabe lo que dicen, "cuantos más seamos, más nos reiremos"


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

El Primer Ministro Mikhail Mishustin hizo algunas declaraciones importantes en la última reunión del gobierno ruso:

▪La caída del PIB se situó en torno al 2% en 11 meses;
▪ La situación del mercado laboral se mantiene estable, con un desempleo que alcanzó un mínimo histórico del 3,7% en noviembre;
▪ Las previsiones negativas para la economía rusa no se han materializado;
▪ El Ministerio de Industria y Comercio debe tomar todas las decisiones con mayor rapidez para aplicar la estrategia de desarrollo de la metalurgia;
▪ En noviembre, se observa un crecimiento interanual en la construcción y la agricultura;
▪ La producción de equipos eléctricos va en aumento;
▪ Los préstamos a empresas y particulares se están recuperando en la Federación Rusa. Los préstamos crecieron más de un 13%.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda de depósito de municiones. Podría ser cuelquier cosa y de cualquier contendiente.



Eso es verdad, sino los rusos no se habrían desentendido de ellos


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

EE.UU. no puede ayudar a Ucrania a reconstruir su sistema energético

La CNN escribe que "los elementos del equipo eléctrico utilizados en Estados Unidos son incompatibles con Ucrania porque están diseñados para funcionar en otras redes de frecuencias". No es muy fácil producir elementos adecuados para Ucrania: "Debido a los problemas existentes con la cadena de suministro, no hay mucha producción adicional".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

Restaurado el sistema eléctrico en muchas partes de Ucraina.


----------



## crocodile (28 Dic 2022)

Se reportan ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a Kharkov, varios militantes ucranianos han sido eliminados.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso sigue bombardeando al enemigo en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limansky, Donetsk y Yuzhno-Donetsky - lo principal del resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, más de 30 combatientes ucranianos, 3 blindados y 2 vehículos han sido destruidos como consecuencia de los bombardeos de las unidades de las AFU en las zonas de Sinkovka, Timkovka y Kislovka, en la región de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, el fuego de artillería alcanzó a 4 grupos tácticos de compañías de las 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada, 80ª y 95ª Brigadas Aerotransportadas de Asalto de las AFU, así como a la 103ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial en las zonas de Novolobovka, Nevskoye LNR, Terny DNR y Serebryanskiy Forestry. Más de 170 combatientes, 2 APC y 4 camionetas fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, más de 80 terroristas ucranianos, 1 tanque, 4 vehículos blindados y 5 vehículos fueron destruidos como resultado del fuego y la acción activa de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas durante el día.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, la 72ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU, así como mercenarios extranjeros cerca de Ugledar, fueron derrotados. Fueron destruidos más de 70 combatientes y mercenarios ucranianos, 5 vehículos blindados y 2 camionetas. Además, fue destruido un DRG ucraniano que operaba en dirección al pueblo de Vladimirovka de la DNR.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24201









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

El régimen de Kiev empezará a evacuar a la población de los territorios ocupados de la república popular de Donetsk en el nuevo año.

La evacuación comenzará en enero. Los residentes serán enviados a las regiones de Ternopil y Cherkasy.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Merkel considera un error la posible adhesión de Ucrania y Georgia a la OTAN, debatida en 2008

La político alemán declaró al semanario italiano Sette que, en el momento en que se planteó la cuestión, no se pensó en las consecuencias que tendría tal decisión, tanto por la reacción de Rusia como para la Alianza del Atlántico Norte.

Merkel también se refirió así al conflicto en Ucrania: "Algún día acabará en negociaciones. Las guerras acaban en la mesa de negociaciones". La ex canciller alemana ha descartado su participación en ellas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

El jefe de Gazprom, Miller, declaró que Rusia y Turquía ya estaban aplicando en la práctica un proyecto para crear un centro de gas en Turquía. En realidad, se trata de la aplicación de acuerdos que permitirán a Rusia vender su gas a Occidente y más allá bajo la apariencia de gas turco, manteniendo un margen sobre los precios inflados del gas, mientras Erdogan obtiene gordas primas como intermediario, lo que le permitirá mejorar la situación económica del país antes de las próximas elecciones. Se trata de un acuerdo beneficioso para Rusia y Turquía. Otra cuestión es que este acuerdo podría quedar en entredicho por la hipotética derrota de Erdogan en las elecciones de 2023 (su victoria allí aún no está garantizada), así como por las maniobras occidentales para desestabilizar el régimen de Erdogan.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (28 Dic 2022)

El Papa emérito a punto de palmar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> No pasa nada, los europeos nos estaos comiendo a nuestras mascotas. Ayer llené el depísito de gasoil a 1,30€ el litro.



Tranquilo que el Invierno no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Nuestros combatientes continúan destruyendo con éxito las posiciones de los militantes en Krasnogorovka.
> El enemigo perdió dos M777 estadounidenses más y un obús FH-70 alemán desde los cuales se bombardearon áreas residenciales en Donetsk.
> 
> @epoddubny
> ...



Esa es la mejor noticia de Diciembre, al menos para mi.


----------



## ZARGON (28 Dic 2022)

Otro lote de SU 57. Creo que cuatro segun las previsiones. 
Con esto ya deberian tener casi un escuadron completo


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Otro lote de SU 57. Creo que cuatro segun las previsiones.
> Con esto ya deberian tener casi un escuadron completo



Chulada de avión.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

*Medios ucranianos informaron sobre explosiones en Krivoy Rog*


28 de diciembre de 2022, 16:53


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

Corresponsal de guerra con la tripulación del último T-90M Breakthrough de la "_Orquesta"_

Foto: @brussinf

@milinfolive


----------



## coscorron (28 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Este vídeo de Berletic es buena referencia técnica sobre por qué y cómo Rusia
> está luchando de esa manera, particularmente alrededor de Bakhmut.
> 
> Es algo para mostrarle a una persona que no entiende por qué se tarda tanto.
> ...



Que bueno y que bien explicados los conceptos básicos fundamentales de la guerra de posiciones. Le falta mencionar que además de la capacidad de fuego que hay detras de esas trincheras también suele haber reservas móviles en las cercanias para contratacar cuando las trincheras son tomadas. Me apunto el canal porque me ha parecido muy buena y muy entendible la explicación. A ver si tiene más así. Por cierto el tipo parece que es un ex marine.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

❗ *Soledar*
Situación a las 12.00 horas del 28 de diciembre de 2022

Continúan los intensos combates en los alrededores de Bakhmut (Artemivsk) y Soledar. Las formaciones ucranianas están difundiendo información sobre la crítica situación y la alta probabilidad de una ruptura de las defensas.

En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), unidades de asalto de la 57 brigada intentaron romper las posiciones de las tropas rusas en las afueras del sureste de Bakhmut. Como resultado, un grupo de combatientes de la 57 Brigada fue rodeado y sólo ocho de ellos lograron escapar.

▪ Para restablecer la eficacia de los combates y recuperar el control de los territorios perdidos, 250 hombres de las Tropas de Asalto Aerotransportadas y de las Fuerzas de Autodefensa de Ucrania han sido redesplegados en la zona de Bajmut.

En el noreste de Bajmut, unidades de la PMC de Wagner han establecido el control sobre dos bastiones en la zona de Podhorodne, donde el día anterior llegó la 17ª Brigada de Tanques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania para reforzar sus posiciones.

▪ Al sur, el asalto de Opytne continúa. En estos momentos se están produciendo enfrentamientos cerca de la escuela de arte y del Liceo Agrario, en la calle Naberezhnaya.

▪Al suroeste, las fuerzas rusas han retomado tres bastiones en las afueras orientales de Kleshcheyevka y al sur de la localidad, donde defienden fuerzas de las brigadas mecanizadas 24ª y 60ª de las AFU.

▪Equipos de ingenieros de la 28ª brigada de las AFU establecieron falsas posiciones de tiro de MLRS y artillería en la línea Chasov Yar-Druzhba.

En el sector de Soledar, las unidades de asalto de las AFU avanzan desde la escuela secundaria de Bakhmut hasta la estación de Dekonska, en el sur de Soledar.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, los wagnerianos, apoyados por la artillería del LNR, están atravesando las fortificaciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas a lo largo de la calle Sosyura. Además, las batallas en el lado de Yakovlevka establecieron el control sobre un bastión de la compañía de la 128ª brigada Ogsh.


#Bakhmut #Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Soledar #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

*Sobre los éxitos, problemas y retos futuros de la defensa antiaérea rusa.*

El canal @anna_news planteó la cuestión del rendimiento de la defensa antiaérea rusa durante 10 meses de operaciones de combate. Los autores elogiaron su actuación a la hora de cubrir a las fuerzas terrestres y repeler las incursiones ucranianas.

De hecho, las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea rusas consiguieron alcanzar varios objetivos durante la campaña de defensa antiaérea:

▪ Proporcionar cobertura contra los ataques Tochka-U que eran las armas de mayor alcance de las AFU al comienzo de la guerra. Los SAM rusos derribaron la gran mayoría de los misiles que dispararon.

▪ Reducir significativamente la eficacia de la fuerza aérea ucraniana. Sí, sigue existiendo, pero se ven obligados a aferrarse al suelo o a lanzar misiles HARM desde una distancia de decenas de kilómetros de la línea del frente con una eficacia extremadamente baja.

▪"Poner fuera de combate" drones de ataque como el Bayraktar TB2, en el que el mando de las AFU tenía puestas grandes esperanzas. La mayoría de los vehículos fueron derribados en los primeros meses, y los pocos que quedan sólo actúan como drones de reconocimiento desde grandes distancias del frente.

▪Adaptarse con inteligencia a las nuevas realidades y medios de ataque de las AFU. Los Pantsiris han aprendido a identificar y derribar misiles HIMARS, las defensas aéreas de Crimea están repeliendo las incursiones de drones ucranianos y se están instalando módulos SAM Tor en buques patrulleros.

▪Utilizar las capacidades excedentes para proporcionar apoyo de fuego a las fuerzas terrestres. Las reservas de viejos misiles S-300 alcanzan objetivos terrestres, mientras que los radares Buk-M3 se utilizan con éxito para la guerra contrabatería.

Sin embargo, a pesar de todos sus éxitos, la defensa aérea rusa también se ha enfrentado a nuevos retos y problemas:

La aparición de un gran arsenal de misiles HIMARS con capacidad de lanzamiento de saturación por parte de las AFU llevó a una situación en la que los SAM rusos simplemente agotaron toda su munición y quedaron desarmados. El problema ya se ha resuelto parcialmente con el envío a las unidades de los primeros Pantsir-SM-TBM con el doble de misiles.

Nivel inadecuado de interacción con otros servicios y ramas de las fuerzas armadas. Junto con el inoperante sistema de identificación, esto ha llevado repetidamente al "fuego amigo" hasta el punto de que casi todos (!) los aviones Su-34, Su-35S y Su-30SM perdidos desde la primavera, así como algunos de los helicópteros Ka-52 están "en los libros" de la defensa aérea rusa.

La falta de un sistema de control automatizado (SCA) y de un sistema de alerta similar al Viraj-Planet ucraniano. Por esta razón, cada batería y a veces incluso la tripulación operan de forma autónoma entre sí sin disponer de datos operativos sobre la situación aérea en otros emplazamientos.

La incapacidad de cubrir toda la retaguardia debido a la larga línea del frente y al enorme número de poblaciones. El número de lanzadores y vehículos de combate es limitado, mientras que el número de objetivos estratégicos civiles y militares dispersos es incomparablemente mayor.

Este último es quizás el principal reto para el sistema de defensa aérea ruso a corto plazo. Los últimos ataques ucranianos con drones perfeccionados en Engels han demostrado la capacidad fundamental de las AFU para alcanzar objetivos situados muy por detrás de las líneas enemigas.

El enemigo está construyendo activamente drones similares al "Geranium-2" basados en elementos extranjeros. Un único lanzamiento masivo de cientos de estos UAV sobrecargaría el sistema de defensa aérea y le impediría derribar todos los objetivos. El efecto del impacto de un solo avión no tripulado sería enorme.

El mando de las AFU ya está planeando este tipo de ataques: el otro día los satélites estadounidenses estaban fotografiando activamente los aeródromos del sur. Otro objetivo potencial podría ser Moscú, cuyos ataques tendrían un significado simbólico especial para la población y los dirigentes ucranianos.

❗ Con un vasto territorio y recursos limitados, la solución es integrar las defensas aéreas en una única red de información, donde cada computación recibirá datos sobre objetivos aéreos en otras zonas. Esto permitirá una respuesta más rápida a las amenazas y una asignación más racional de las fuerzas.

Tarde o temprano se planteará la cuestión de implantar un sistema de este tipo. Lo principal es que se produzca con antelación, y no después de varias golpes masivos.

#desmontaje #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

El 28 de diciembre, el Ministro de las Fuerzas Armadas de Francia , Sebastien Lecornu , llegó a Kiev para una visita . Así lo informa TF1 Info .

Después de llegar a la capital ucraniana, el ministro se dirigió inmediatamente al "Muro de los Héroes" para depositar una ofrenda floral en nombre de Francia, rendir homenaje a los soldados ucranianos que murieron en las batallas y testimoniar el apoyo de Francia a Ucrania. las notas de publicación.

Esta es su primera visita a Ucrania desde que asumió el cargo en mayo. El ministro llegó a Kyiv en tren desde Varsovia, donde había estado de visita anteriormente. Hoy, el Ministro tiene la intención de celebrar una reunión de trabajo con los equipos del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania y el ejército ucraniano sobre el apoyo militar de Francia a Ucrania. Posteriormente, sostendrá una reunión bilateral con su colega ucraniano Oleksiy Reznikov, luego de lo cual se realizará una rueda de prensa.


Anteriormente, el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, confirmó el envío de nuevas armas francesas a Ucrania y anunció nuevos suministros para 2023. Las entregas previstas incluyen instalaciones de artillería autopropulsada César, pero aún se desconoce su número exacto.


----------



## crocodile (28 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El régimen de Kiev empezará a evacuar a la población de los territorios ocupados de la república popular de Donetsk en el nuevo año.
> 
> La evacuación comenzará en enero. Los residentes serán enviados a las regiones de Ternopil y Cherkasy.
> 
> ...



Raro que los nazis no los usen como escudos humanos, no me creo ná.


----------



## vettonio (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

*Algunas gasolineras se quedaron sin combustible. ¿Qué está pasando y hay otra crisis de combustible que amenaza a Ucrania?*
¿Por qué ha habido escasez local en el mercado de combustibles, debemos temer que se repita la crisis de mayo y qué pasará con los precios?
MIÉRCOLES, 28 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2022, 15:15 -MIKOLA TOPALOV


Recientemente, algunas gasolineras han comenzado a quedarse sin combustible. Tal imagen se observó no solo en las estaciones de las redes regionales y "Ukrnafta" ya completamente estatales, sino también en las estaciones de servicio de grandes marcas conocidas.

Los participantes del mercado enfatizan que la situación no es crítica y debe resolverse en un futuro próximo. La clave ahora es no entrar en pánico y no crear demasiada emoción corriendo con botes a las estaciones de servicio.

*factor ucraniano*
¿Por qué desaparece el combustible? Hay muchas razones. Algunos de ellos se pronostican, como el aumento de la demanda por el uso masivo de generadores. Era imposible predecir los individuales, entre ellos el llamado factor "Ukrnafta" .

La decisión de devolver la empresa al control estatal, que durante muchos años estuvo controlada por el grupo "Privat" de Ihor Kolomoiskyi y sus socios, sorprendió no solo a los antiguos accionistas, sino también a todo el mercado.

Como resultado, más de 500 gasolineras Ukrnafta se quedaron sin proveedor de combustible, que era el grupo Privat antes de que la empresa pasara a estar bajo control estatal. Según fuentes de EP, los anteriores propietarios de "Ukrnafta" y el Estado no pudieron llegar a un acuerdo sobre las condiciones de suministro de productos petrolíferos a la red de gasolineras.

*Por motivos de defensa. Cómo se transfirieron al estado los activos de Kolomoiskyi, Zhevago, Grigoryshyn y Boguslaev*
Como resultado, el nuevo jefe de Ukrnafta, Serhiy Koretskyi, se quedó con 500 estaciones de servicio y sin un solo camión de gasolina, y se necesitan al menos 80 para que la red funcione. Esto llevó a que a principios de diciembre, había combustible en solo 20 estaciones, algunas de las cuales no siempre funcionaban debido a cortes de energía.

Recientemente, la situación ha mejorado: a finales de la semana pasada ya había más de 100 gasolineras con combustible. Actualmente, "Ukrnafta" continúa buscando camiones de gas y promete aumentar pronto el número de estaciones de trabajo.

_*UPD * Después de la publicación del material, el servicio de prensa de "Ukrnafta" informó que la situación con los suministros en la empresa se está estabilizando y hasta el miércoles por la noche, casi el 90% de las estaciones de servicio estaban llenas de combustible._

*todo el mundo tiene problemas*
Otras empresas, incluidas las redes populares, también encontraron dificultades. No solo la situación con Ukrnafta ejerció presión sobre el mercado. Los participantes del sector entrevistados por el PE mencionaron varios factores clave que causaron tensión en el mercado.

*El primer factor* es el crecimiento de la demanda, que suele decrecer a finales de año. En diciembre de 2022, el consumo aumentó significativamente debido al uso de generadores. Según el diputado popular Yaroslav Zhelezniak, desde principios de 2022 se han llevado a Ucrania 510.000 generadores. No se sabe cuántos de ellos ya estaban en el país.

“El consumo aumentó alrededor de un 10 % en comparación con el mes anterior debido al uso de generadores. Esto se sintió especialmente a fines de noviembre, cuando Ucrania sufrió un apagón ”, dice Serhiy Kuyun, director del grupo consultor A-95.

*Ucrania experimentó el primer apagón de la historia: por qué se detuvieron las centrales nucleares y cuáles son los riesgos*
*El segundo factor* es el mal tiempo, que creó problemas con la logística. "Todo el transporte se ha detenido en Polonia debido a las nevadas", añade.

Por el mismo motivo, se creó una cola de 40 kilómetros en la frontera con Rumanía. "No solo había camiones de gas allí", dice Dmytro Leushkin, jefe del grupo de empresas Prime. En tal atasco de tráfico, el transporte podría esperar de cinco a seis días para viajar.

También se observaron tormentas y una fuerte niebla en el mar, lo que impidió que los petroleros ingresaran a los puertos ucranianos en el Danubio. Algunos barcos estuvieron inactivos durante dos semanas.

*El tercer factor *_es un_ apagón y sus consecuencias en forma de interrupciones de la luz.

“Para traer combustible, los puestos de aduanas deben tener electricidad e Internet. Sin ellos, es imposible conectarse a las bases de aduanas. Además, mucha gente está cruzando la frontera ahora. las oficinas de aduanas", dice Gennadiy Ryabtsev, director de proyectos especiales del centro "Psyche". .

Por problemas con la electricidad y la falta de generadores, las gasolineras que tenían combustible no funcionaban. Sin embargo, este problema se está solucionando poco a poco.

“Estos factores llegan a un punto, por eso tenemos tanta incomodidad”, dice Kuyun.

*¿Incomodidad o el comienzo de una crisis?*
Según Kuyun, hay dificultades en el mercado, pero no hay un problema sistémico. “El volumen contratado de diésel para diciembre aumentó un 25%, la gasolina un 30%. Eso es lo que ahora va al país”, dijo.

"Cuando llegue este volumen, la situación mejorará. Esto es literalmente esta semana, cuando el volumen de transporte de carga disminuirá debido a las vacaciones", cree Leushkin.

*La estrategia es pasar el invierno. Cómo sobreviven las empresas industriales sin electricidad*
¿Se puede repetir la crisis de mayo con colas kilométricas de conductores en las gasolineras y restricciones a la venta? Los participantes del mercado no creen en tal escenario.

“Esta situación definitivamente no sucederá. Entonces era una historia completamente diferente: perdimos entregas de Rusia y Bielorrusia en un día, no teníamos rutas de entrega establecidas, no había nada. Ahora tenemos todo esto”, asegura Kuyun.

Además, agrega el experto, el pánico de los consumidores jugó un papel importante en mayo, que rápidamente arrasó con el mercado. "Lo último que queda por hacer ahora es correr alrededor de las estaciones de servicio con botes y crear una emoción innecesaria", dice Ryabtsev.

*¿Qué pasará con los precios de los combustibles?*
Después del apagón de noviembre, la mayoría de las redes aumentaron sus precios en un promedio de hryvnia debido a los costos asociados con la compra y el reabastecimiento de combustible de los generadores. Entonces todo dependerá de si habrá escasez de derivados del petróleo.

"Ahora solo hablan de escasez. Si se convierte en realidad, los precios subirán. Por lo general, las redes aprovechan esas situaciones", afirma Ryabtsev. Kuyun también dice sobre la posibilidad de un pequeño aumento de precio.

*¿Será posible repostar durante un apagón?*
Incluso en el caso de una ausencia prolongada de electricidad, habrá una oportunidad de repostar un automóvil o comprar combustible para un generador. Las estaciones de servicio OKKO y WOG cuentan con una fuente de respaldo de electricidad para el 90%, Prime para el 75%, Socar para el 100%. Las redes también instalan terminales Starlink en sus gasolineras.

*Autobuses, metro, taxis: cómo funcionará el transporte de Kyiv en caso de un apagón prolongado*
"Es difícil decir sobre las redes pequeñas, pero las grandes definitivamente compran generadores. Este es su negocio. Si no funcionan, perderán clientes y dinero. La gente acudirá a quien tenga electricidad y la oportunidad de repostar", dice. Kuyun.

“Definitivamente habrá combustible. Tal vez no en todas las gasolineras, pero se podrá repostar en cualquier caso. Lo principal es no entrar en pánico”, concluyó el director de A-95


fuente ukra: epravda.com.ua


----------



## crocodile (28 Dic 2022)

✈La planta de aviación en Komsomolsk del Amur ha fabricado y entregado al Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia un lote de cazas Su-57 de quinta generación como parte del programa de suministro del año en curso, informó la Corporación Aeronáutica Unificada.

“Seguiremos cumpliendo con nuestras obligaciones. Las aeronaves cuya entrega está programada para el próximo año ya están en producción”, dijo el Director General de Corporación Aeronáutica Unificada, Yuri Slyusar.


Ivan Rogov.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Estonia ha calificado de "inútil" la propuesta de Ucrania de despojar a Rusia de su condición de miembro de la ONU.

"Esto sería posible si un gran número de Estados pensaran, como Ucrania, que Rusia, tras el colapso de la Unión Soviética, adquirió este estatus de algún modo al margen del procedimiento, ilegalmente, y que esto debería reconsiderarse de algún modo. Pero esencialmente no hay Estados que piensen que esto es posible y necesario", declaró el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores estonio, Märt Voller.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

Fuente ukra:

*Se lanzan tres oleadas de drones. Los militares explicaron la estrategia rusa de ataques masivos*
NOTICIAS EN RUSO →
ODESA, MIÉRCOLES 28 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2022, 16:03


Los rusos lanzan tres oleadas de drones kamikazes durante ataques masivos. De esta forma, la Federación Rusa está tratando de destruir la defensa aérea ucraniana y atacar objetivos críticos.
Esto fue informado por RBC-Ukraine con referencia al jefe del centro de prensa de las Fuerzas de Defensa del Sur de Ucrania, Nataliya Humenyuk, en el aire del teletón.

Ella confirmó que los ocupantes han comenzado a usar un nuevo lote de drones iraníes para ataques en Ucrania. Esto se evidencia por las marcas en los drones enemigos.
Según Humenyuk, los rusos lanzan tres oleadas de drones a la vez durante ataques masivos.

"Vemos que usan ataques masivos de drones en las oleadas apropiadas, ya que los dirigen, incluso contra equipos de defensa aérea... Lanzan la primera oleada precisamente para detectar equipos de defensa aérea, la segunda oleada, para golpear estos objetos, defensa aérea. sistemas Ya la tercera ola, por regla general, está dirigida a los objetos de infraestructura crítica y energética, que estaban destinados a ser dañados", dijo Humenyuk.
Recordaremos que Nataliya Gumenyuk también advirtió que los ocupantes pueden atacar Ucrania con misiles "Calibre" de los barcos ubicados en los puntos de base.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

*Ministros de Defensa de Rusia, Siria y Turquía mantuvieron conversaciones en Moscú*


28 de diciembre de 2022, 18:05


----------



## Eslacaña (28 Dic 2022)

No entiendo la obcecación de los ucranianos en Bakhmut. Están echando el resto allí y todo parece indicar que están dejando lo mejor de lo que les queda, en vez de replegarse a la línea Kramastorsk - Sloviansk. que es más defendible. Da la sensación de que, en cualquier momento, se les va a venir abajo todo el castillo.
Doctores tiene la iglesia, no sé.


----------



## Inkalus (28 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No entiendo la obcecación de los ucranianos en Bakhmut. Esto echando el resto allí y todo parece indicar que están dejando lo mejor de lo que les queda, en vez de replegarse a la línea Kramastorsk - Sloviansk. que es más defendible. Da la sensación de que, en cualquier momento, se les va a venir abajo todo el castillo.
> Doctores tiene la iglesia, no sé.



Como en Mariupol o Lychiansk una desición politica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Dic 2022)

-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas





















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas




















































































































































































































-carracas


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Ministros de Defensa de Rusia, Siria y Turquía mantuvieron conversaciones en Moscú*
> 
> 
> 28 de diciembre de 2022, 18:05



El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informa de que se han celebrado en Moscú conversaciones entre Siria y Turquía, con mediación rusa, para tratar sobre los refugiados y la lucha contra el terrorismo. Rusia sigue presionando constantemente para que se normalicen las relaciones sirio-turcas. Erdogan ya ha dejado claro que está dispuesto a ajustar su postura sobre Siria y negociar con Assad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (28 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No entiendo la obcecación de los ucranianos en Bakhmut. Esto echando el resto allí y todo parece indicar que están dejando lo mejor de lo que les queda, en vez de replegarse a la línea Kramastorsk - Sloviansk. que es más defendible. Da la sensación de que, en cualquier momento, se les va a venir abajo todo el castillo.
> Doctores tiene la iglesia, no sé.



Yo personalmente no se qué pensar, hay mucha propaganda de ambos bandos y poca objetividad. ¿Qué diantres está pasando en Kreminna, por ejemplo? Unos dicen que los rusos llevan la iniciativa, otros que la ciudad será abandonada en pocos días


----------



## cebollin-o (28 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1306823
> 
> 
> Corresponsal de guerra con la tripulación del último T-90M Breakthrough de la "_Orquesta"_
> ...



Esto es periodismo: profesionales que se desplazan, se juegan el físico y escriben crónicas de primera mano.
Aquí todos se contentan con retocar notas de agencia.


----------



## Nico (28 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> *El enemigo está construyendo activamente drones similares al "Geranium-2"* basados en elementos extranjeros. Un único lanzamiento masivo de cientos de estos UAV sobrecargaría el sistema de defensa aérea y le impediría derribar todos los objetivos. El efecto del aterrizaje de un solo dron en un solo ATV sería enorme.
> 
> *El mando de las AFU ya está planeando este tipo de ataques*: el otro día los satélites estadounidenses estaban fotografiando activamente los aeródromos del sur. *Otro objetivo potencial podría ser Moscú*, cuyos ataques tendrán un significado simbólico especial para la población y los dirigentes ucranianos.




grave y peligroso.
posible y hasta esperable además.


----------



## Señor X (28 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



¿Cómo se pueden bajar estos videos?


----------



## ignorante (28 Dic 2022)

"El Ariki Mau" al ignore, por spamear el hilo escribiendo cientos de mensajes vacios, causando una denegación de servicio para que no podamos leerlo. ¿No se dan cuenta estos tipejos que el ignore es efectivo con ellos?

Y es que en general, cuando alguien es demasiado idiota, quizá lo mejor es no contestar ninguno de sus mensajes. Si alguien nuevo entra en el foro, se perderá tu feedback respecto a sus mentiras o errores, pero hay suficiente ecosistema alrededor en cualquier caso.

Si a este imbécil llegué a responderle algún mensaje, evidentemente fue una pérdida de tiempo, que es el bien más preciado en la vida.


----------



## Castellano (28 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No entiendo la obcecación de los ucranianos en Bakhmut. Esto echando el resto allí y todo parece indicar que están dejando lo mejor de lo que les queda, en vez de replegarse a la línea Kramastorsk - Sloviansk. que es más defendible. Da la sensación de que, en cualquier momento, se les va a venir abajo todo el castillo.
> Doctores tiene la iglesia, no sé.



Imagino que en Kramatorsk y Sloviansk tendrán una segunda línea, más allá, detrás ya no hay nada. Si pasan esas dos ciudades el camino hasta el centro de Ucrania está expedito.

De todos modos, por lo que tengo entendido Bakhmut es más defendible, pues está ligeramente en alto, los rusos tienen que atacar desde la parte baja, lo que facilita algo la defensa ucro


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Raro que los nazis no los usen como escudos humanos, no me creo ná.



Después de meses de guerra, se plantean evacuar a los civiles ahora, muy eficientes si.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Ministros de Defensa de Rusia, Siria y Turquía mantuvieron conversaciones en Moscú*
> 
> 
> 28 de diciembre de 2022, 18:05



Santos inocentes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Dic 2022)

que pasa? _ejque spam! _vamos a ver si es verdad eso de que los admin no pueden hacer una reputa mierda porque en el hilo de ALGO PASA los follaputinejos no haceis mas que espamear



ignorante dijo:


> "El Ariki Mau" al ignore, por spamear el hilo escribiendo cientos de mensajes vacios, causando una denegación de servicio para que no podamos leerlo. ¿No se dan cuenta estos tipejos que el ignore es efectivo con ellos?
> 
> Y es que en general, cuando alguien es demasiado idiota, quizá lo mejor es no contestar ninguno de sus mensajes. Si alguien nuevo entra en el foro, se perderá tu feedback respecto a sus mentiras o errores, pero hay suficiente ecosistema alrededor en cualquier caso.
> 
> Si a este imbécil llegué a responderle algún mensaje, evidentemente fue una pérdida de tiempo, que es el bien más preciado en la vida.


----------



## Castellano (28 Dic 2022)

Nico dijo:


> grave y peligroso.
> posible y hasta esperable además.



Que alcance tienen?

Hay 500 km en línea recta desde la frontera hasta Moscú en el punto más cercano


----------



## vettonio (28 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Esto es periodismo: profesionales que se desplazan, se juegan el físico y escriben crónicas de primera mano.
> Aquí todos se contentan con retocar notas de agencia.



Retocar, dices... no les has visto.


----------



## coscorron (28 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No entiendo la obcecación de los ucranianos en Bakhmut. Esto echando el resto allí y todo parece indicar que están dejando lo mejor de lo que les queda, en vez de replegarse a la línea Kramastorsk - Sloviansk. que es más defendible. Da la sensación de que, en cualquier momento, se les va a venir abajo todo el castillo.
> Doctores tiene la iglesia, no sé.



La importancia de Artemivsk no es sólo psicologica sino que además da entrada a un valle hacía el norte que lleva hasta Siversk y lo normal es que toda esa zona cayerá detras. Si cae Artemivsk toda esa zon queda muy comprometida y pueda ser atacada desde el interior del valle y desde las alturas al Este y seguramente no deberían defenderla porque sería muy costoso.




Esa carretera es además la vía de suministro de esos pueblos en el frente y aunque suministrar de otras formas todo se complica más y se hace más costoso si se pierde la entrada a esa carretera.


----------



## vettonio (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

De nuevo sobre los problemas de personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el papel de los mercenarios extranjeros

A mediados de diciembre, escribimos sobre la escasez de oficiales cualificados en las filas de las AFU debido a las importantes bajas y a la insuficiente formación de los nuevos reclutas.

Nuestras fuentes confirmaron problemas similares a nivel táctico en la dirección de Starobelsk. Ya hay casos creíbles de mercenarios extranjeros nombrados comandantes de unidades.

▪ Se da prioridad a antiguos militares, principalmente oficiales de países de la OTAN. Mercenarios ideológicamente entendidos que odian sinceramente a Rusia y están motivados para "exterminar a los rusos" llegan a puestos de mando.

▪ De los extranjeros en las filas de las AFU, la mayoría proceden de Polonia. A veces incluso forman grupos separados de asalto o de francotiradores, así como tripulaciones de artillería.

Los mercenarios se entrenan bajo la dirección de instructores estadounidenses en polígonos militares de Polonia. También están entrenados para trabajar como parte de grupos de reconocimiento de asalto y sabotaje.

▪ Son los extranjeros quienes reciben formación prioritaria en el uso de los modernos sistemas de armas occidentales, incluidos los SAM, la artillería de cañón y cohete y los equipos de comunicaciones.

Debido a sus mayores habilidades y capacidades, los mercenarios interesan mucho más a los mandos de las AFU y a los controladores occidentales que los ucranianos. Por ello, son los primeros en ser devueltos del cautiverio: los extranjeros capturados a menudo ni siquiera tienen tiempo de llegar a los campos y centros de detención en territorio ruso.

Dadas las grandes pérdidas de las AFU en Bajmut y la transferencia de importantes reservas a la dirección Soledar, la situación con el personal del ejército ucraniano empeorará a corto plazo.

Sí, sigue habiendo especialistas bien formados. Al enemigo tampoco le falta mano de obra. Pero la formación movilizada apresuradamente y reclutada de las reservas puede crear un grave vacío en la disponibilidad de personal cualificado, lo que afectará a las capacidades de combate de las unidades.

Si los problemas de oficialidad en las AFU alcanzan un nivel crítico, las funciones de control desde el nivel táctico en las zonas locales hasta el nivel estratégico se transferirán al control de la OTAN. En tal caso, la guerra proxie con la Alianza podría denominarse ya de facto hostilidades con Occidente.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (28 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Cualquier desastre es susceptible de empeorar y tal...


----------



## ZARGON (28 Dic 2022)

Parece que en el campeonato de lameculos los finlandeses piensan competir seriamente con los polacos


----------



## vettonio (28 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tranquilo que el Invierno no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Dic 2022)

Riina dijo:


> El país ya no se puede dividir. Las dos guerras mundiales lo fortalecieron. A la gente la une el idioma inglés y la libertad religiosa. Hay tensiones raciales, sí, pero nada que haga temer una guerra civil.



_Lo_s EEUU se pueden fragmentar en mil pedazos, solo hay que hacer lo mismo que ellos, financiar a los separatistas, a los descontentos, a los marginados, _50_ _millones_ de white trash y aumentando, _50_ _millones_ de hispanos, _50_ _millones_ de negros, 20 _millones_ de asiaticos, 5 _millones_ de musulmanes, es facil montarles una buena guerra, solo hace falta dinero.


----------



## Arthur69 (28 Dic 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> No pasa nada, los europeos nos estaos comiendo a nuestras mascotas. Ayer llené el depísito de gasoil a 1,30€ el litro.



Si eres residente en Canarias, no tiene mérito.


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Parece que en el campeonato de lameculos los finlandeses piensan competir seriamente con los polacos



Es el país donde manda una puta, ¿no?.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> _Lo_s EEUU se pueden fragmentar en mil pedazos, solo hay que hacer lo mismo que ellos, financiar a los separatistas, a los descontentos, a los marginados, _50_ _millones_ de white trash y aumentando, _50_ _millones_ de hispanos, _50_ _millones_ de negros, 20 _millones_ de asiaticos, 5 _millones_ de musulmanes, es facil montarles una buena guerra, solo hace falta dinero.



Ni eso, se basan en el crecimiento sin fin, no petrol no EEUU.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Dic 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Si eres residente en Canarias, no tiene mérito.



Con los sueldos de aquí si, si que lo tiene.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

*De nuevo sobre los problemas de personal de las AFU y el papel de los mercenarios extranjeros*

A mediados de diciembre, escribimos sobre la escasez de oficiales cualificados en las filas de las AFU debido a las importantes bajas y a la insuficiente formación de los nuevos reclutas.

Nuestras fuentes confirmaron problemas similares a nivel táctico en Starobelsk. Ya hay casos fiables de mercenarios extranjeros nombrados comandantes de unidades.

▪Se da prioridad a antiguos militares, principalmente oficiales de países de la OTAN. Mercenarios ideológicamente entendidos que odian sinceramente a Rusia y están motivados para "exterminar a los rusos" llegan a puestos de mando.

▪La mayoría de los extranjeros en las filas de las AFU proceden de Polonia. A veces incluso forman grupos separados de asalto o de francotiradores, así como tripulaciones de artillería.

Los mercenarios se entrenan bajo la dirección de instructores estadounidenses en polígonos militares de Polonia. También están entrenados para trabajar como parte de equipos de reconocimiento de asalto y sabotaje.

▪Son los extranjeros quienes reciben formación prioritaria en el uso de los modernos sistemas de armas occidentales, incluidos los SAM, la artillería de cañón y cohete y los equipos de comunicaciones.

Debido a sus mayores habilidades y capacidades, los mercenarios interesan mucho más a los mandos de las AFU y a los controladores occidentales que los ucranianos. Por eso son los primeros en la lista de intercambios: los extranjeros capturados a menudo ni siquiera tienen tiempo de llegar a los campos y centros de detención en territorio ruso.

Dadas las grandes pérdidas de las AFU en Bajmut y el redespliegue de importantes reservas en dirección a Soledar, la situación del personal del ejército ucraniano empeorará a corto plazo.

Sí, sigue habiendo especialistas bien formados. Al enemigo tampoco le falta personal. Pero la falta de formació en las reservas podría crear un grave vacío en la disponibilidad de personal cualificado, lo que afectaría a las capacidades de combate de las unidades.

Si los problemas de oficialidad en las AFU alcanzan un nivel crítico, las funciones de control desde el nivel táctico en las zonas locales hasta el nivel estratégico se transferirán al control de la OTAN. En tal caso, la guerra por poderes con la Alianza podría denominarse ya de facto hostilidades con Occidente.

#mercenarios #desasamblea #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

“Putin no puede permitir una Ucrania libre, próspera y democrática porque entonces los rusos querrán lo mismo”.

McCain predijo todo esto en 2014, quería armar completamente a Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon de nuevo Donetsk, disparando 16 cohetes MLRS contra la ciudad. Llegadas de nuevo a zonas residenciales.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Jotagb (28 Dic 2022)

Os traigo lo más destacado de hoy.
Lo más destacado de hoy:

Compra anticipada: a partir del 1 de enero, los precios de las bebidas alcohólicas fuertes aumentarán notablemente.

Dmitry Medvedev llamó a los rusos que abandonaron el país "fanáticos jodidos" y "traidores"

Para fin de año, la esperanza de vida en Rusia será de 72,4 años, dijo el ministro de Salud, Mikhail Murashko. ¿Estamos elevando la edad de jubilación?

Los movilizados tienen derecho a almacenar espermatozoides en criobancos, y sus familiares pueden tratar la infertilidad según el cupo

Un carámbano cayó sobre el general del Ministerio de Situaciones de Emergencia, se encuentra en estado grave. no pude escapar

Timur Bekmansurov, que disparó contra una universidad en Perm el 20 de septiembre de 2021, fue condenado a cadena perpetua.

Un artesano de Yakut hizo un símbolo de 2023 con estiércol: una liebre. Esperamos que el año esté lleno de cosas además de esta escultura.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Combates cerca de Artemivsk: el ejército ruso destruye posiciones de las AFU
Los artilleros de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas disparan, corregidos por drones durante el día y por cámaras termográficas por la noche, en apoyo de los grupos de asalto.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Golpe en una nave de montaje de la planta de Malyshev en Kharkiv

Además de afectar a un grupo de equipos cerca de la estación de metro de Malyshev Plant, la propia empresa también fue alcanzada por el fuego.

Al menos dos ataques rusos alcanzaron un taller de montaje de la planta de Malyshev, que produce y repara tanques con vehículos blindados para el ejército ucraniano.

Las fuerzas rusas ya habían atacado la planta en primavera y verano, pero algunos de los talleres siguen funcionando.

Esto confirma una vez más la necesidad de bombardear sistemáticamente dichas instalaciones en lugar de acciones puntuales que, aunque dañinas, no tienen un impacto duradero en el potencial industrial del enemigo.

Coordenadas: 49.966553, 36.280246






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Golpe en una nave de montaje de la planta de Malyshev en Kharkiv
> 
> Además de afectar a un grupo de equipos cerca de la estación de metro de Malyshev Plant, la propia empresa también fue alcanzada por el fuego.
> 
> ...



Jarkov, al ladito de Rusia, y reparando tanques. Es de chiste.


----------



## Guaguei (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Que bueno y que bien explicados los conceptos básicos fundamentales de la guerra de posiciones. Le falta mencionar que además de la capacidad de fuego que hay detras de esas trincheras también suele haber reservas móviles en las cercanias para contratacar cuando las trincheras son tomadas. Me apunto el canal porque me ha parecido muy buena y muy entendible la explicación. A ver si tiene más así. Por cierto el tipo parece que es un ex marine.



Este tipo vive en Tailandia y lleva un montón de años llevando el blog 'Land destroyer'.
Desde hace poco que funciona su canal y parece que tiene mucha aceptación.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

*Balance de fuerzas en Bakhmut: las pérdidas de las AFU por artillería son 30 veces superiores a las de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas*

El coronel Serhiy Cherevaty, representante de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, declaró que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas estaban sufriendo grandes pérdidas en las batallas por Bahkmut (Artemivsk). Sin embargo, los hechos demuestran lo contrario: la guarnición de Bakhmut está seriamente mermada y se encuentra al borde de una grave crisis, cuando no a punto de perder su eficacia en combate.

Según Crónica Militar, en diciembre de 2022 las AFU están unas 100 veces por detrás de las fuerzas aliadas en número de Hyacinth-B, Hyacinth-S y otras armas autopropulsadas, obuses D-20 y D-30 y así como artillería de cohetes

La actividad de la artillería rusa cerca de Bakhmut es tal que por cada ruso muerto, 30 soldados enemigos resultan muertos o gravemente heridos. Al mismo tiempo, debido a la extrema carga de trabajo del servicio médico de las AFU en la ciudad, sólo uno de cada tres heridos puede ser evacuado. Se prevé que la situación empeore de aquí a enero: uno de cada dos soldados de las AFU heridos morirá por disparos de artillería.

Es importante señalar que el ejército ucraniano está desplegando nuevas fuerzas con malas condiciones meteorológicas a posiciones ya previamente bombardeadas por la artillería rusa, lo que aumenta drásticamente el número de bajas.

Al mismo tiempo, el PMC Wagner y las Fuerzas Armadas rusas combaten directamente en zonas urbanas. Actualmente la línea del frente se extiende a lo largo de los barrios sur y este de la ciudad, en la zona de las calles Turgueniev, Yuzhnaya, Bajmut Cosaca, Independencia y Vatutina. Se han registrado intensos combates urbanos en la zona de las calles Kotsyubinsky, Lomonosov y Lumumba.

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas tratando de retrasar el colapso de la primera línea de defensa, están enviando a hombres recientemente movilizados sin experiencia desde las regiones de Jarkov, Jerson, Mykolaiv, Zaporizhzhya y Sumy.

Tras varios intentos infructuosos de recuperar Ozeryanivka, el general de brigada Sergei Melnik, jefe de la guarnición de Jarkov, llegó para comprobar las pérdidas. El coronel general Aleksandr Syrskyy, comandante de la agrupación de tropas Khortytsya de las AFU, fue enviado a Soledar, donde las brigadas 10ª y 128ª de las AFU estaban sufriendo grandes pérdidas.

Su llegada es atribuida por las fuentes de la Crónica Militar en Bakhmutsk a la desastrosa situación de las unidades y formaciones de las AFU.

☠ Suscribirse a Crónica Militar


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Jarkov, al ladito de Rusia, y reparando tanques. Es de chiste.



No tienen trenes para evacuar las máquinas.


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No tienen trenes para evacuar las máquinas.



Pues de alguna forma les habrán llegado.


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

joderrrrrrrr como está el patio hoy 28-12-2022


----------



## Sir Torpedo (28 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> si Carrancas pintamonea el otro hilo, es lo que hay...
> 
> 
> Carrancas, tienes razón:
> ...



Es la última vez que te aviso, como vuelvas a hacer esta mierda, ignore y reporte.

Bueno, reincides, pues a tomar por culo imbécil.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Carrancas, tienes razón:



Al ignore por subnormal


----------



## Inkalus (28 Dic 2022)

Y estos subnormales que intentan cargarse el hilo, jodidos retrasados.


----------



## delhierro (28 Dic 2022)

> "El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vučić, pidió a los serbios en Kosovo parcialmente reconocido que desmantelaran las barricadas.
> 
> Gettyimages.ru
> Así lo afirmó durante una conferencia de prensa el jefe de la oficina para Kosovo y Metohija del gobierno serbio, Petar Petkovic.
> ...



Como dije , como los prorrusos en Jarkov. Estaban solos, postureo, pero solos.


----------



## Guanotopía (28 Dic 2022)

Venga, otro subnormal al ignore.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Es la última vez que te aviso, como vuelvas a hacer esta mierda, ignore y reporte.



_No pierdas el tiempo.
Ignorale directamente._


----------



## dabuti (28 Dic 2022)

Ignorado al HP de ALCOY y seguid.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Jarkov, al ladito de Rusia, y reparando tanques. Es de chiste.



Clamorosa falta de fuerzas. Incluso los primeros días accedieron al centro de la ciudad pero se tuvieron que retirar


----------



## pamarvilla (28 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> si Carrancas pintamonea el otro hilo sin que la moderación haga nada...
> este hilo será pintamoneado cada vez que Carrancas pintamonee el otro...



* Al ignore por trolear el hilo.*

Parece que el invierno sigue bastante cálido.... mucho barro en los frentes.
Anomalía cálida en gran parte de Europa... de hasta 15 ºC


----------



## dabuti (28 Dic 2022)

10.000 POLACOS LUCHARON EN UCRANIA EN 2022.

EL PUEBLO MÁS TONTO DE LA HISTORIA ME TEMO QUE SOLO APRENDE A HOSTIAS SIGLO TRAS SIGLO.


MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
28 DEC, 13:17
*Over 10,000 Polish nationals fought in Ukraine in 2022, politician says*
According to Vladimir Rogov, expected changes in Poland’s legislation may highlight the country’s interests in Ukraine and its possible territorial claims to parts of western Ukraine

MELITOPOL, December 28. /TASS/. More than 10,000 Polish citizens have participated in combat on the side of Ukraine’s armed forces since the onset of the special military operation in February 2022, Vladimir Rogov, chairman of the We Are Together with Russia movement, told TASS on Wednesday.
"I cannot say how many of them are [there] now because rotations are underway, and people are being redeployed <...>. But no fewer than 10,000 Poles have been at the ‘eastern front’ since the onset of the special military operation. I am talking about those who directly participated in military action, if we add the instructors who trained the Ukrainian armed forces, then we can add another two thousand without hesitation," the politician said.
According to him, expected changes in Poland’s legislation may highlight the country’s interests in Ukraine and its possible territorial claims to parts of western Ukraine.
In December, a draft bill on amendments to the criminal code was introduced in the Sejm allowing Polish troops to participate in combat outside the country, including within the Ukrainian forces. Currently, such actions by Polish citizens officially carry criminal liability. "This law will retroactively legalize what has been implemented since 2014 anyway. If we take a look, the Poles have been involved in combat [in Ukraine] since 2014 but then it hasn’t been as systemic, there were not that many people. Now we are observing legalization. There is no doubt that these amendments will be approved, as all parties in the Polish parliament signed this document," Rogov noted.

He added that in December, Polish news outlets published a series of landmark articles enshrining new foreign policy provisions. "This precisely cements in the public consciousness that Poland will participate in military action in the post-Ukrainian space more actively, so this legal conundrum is being created in order to form their own units on the territories controlled by the Zelensky regime," the politician explained.


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Dic 2022)

pamarvilla dijo:


> * Al ignore por trolear el hilo.*
> 
> Parece que el invierno sigue bastante cálido.... mucho barro en los frentes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306988



dije hace un tiempo que esto es cosa de la otan y no dejar que el invierno en ukrania dure lo que solia durar en estas fechas (con el cuento del calentamiento climatico de fondo...)


----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Cualquier desastre es susceptible de empeorar y tal...



Tampoco sería de extrañar. Si la memoria no me engaña, el primer general de la OTAN,
y otros altos cargos militares pertenecieron a la cúpula del ejercito de Hitler.

El objetivo -incluso el de EEUU, UK y los demás- siempre fue el mismo: Destruir la URSS.
Y hoy, Rusia.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Carrancas, tienes razón:
> 
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas que han sido registradas luchando por Artemivsk. Se han registrado un total de 27 brigadas y otras formaciones de las AFU. Por supuesto, no todos ellos operan allí con toda su fuerza, pero la magnitud de los esfuerzos por mantener Artemivsk y las aldeas adyacentes es elocuente. Sin embargo, lenta pero inexorablemente, esta agrupación está siendo triturada, y los grupos de asalto Wagner están avanzando y el enemigo aún no ha podido detenerlos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 10.000 POLACOS LUCHARON EN UCRANIA EN 2022.
> 
> EL PUEBLO MÁS TONTO DE LA HISTORIA ME TEMO QUE SOLO APRENDE A HOSTIAS SIGLO TRAS SIGLO.
> 
> ...



No sé por qué llamáis a los polacos tontos. Tonto, pero del culo, es el gobierno español, italiano o portugués, que van a sacar 0 beneficios de su involucración en la guerra. ¿Pero los polacos?. Si las cosas les salen bien, una buena expansión de territorio pueden lograr.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

El ministro ruso de Asuntos Exteriores, Serguéi Lavrov, ha hecho varias declaraciones:

▫ EEUU ha dicho en contactos con Rusia que no entra ni entrará directamente en guerra con Rusia;
▫ Estados Unidos ha comunicado a los representantes rusos que no tiene previsto que sus especialistas estén en Ucrania en relación con el traslado del Patriot;
▫ A Rusia le gustaría resolver la situación en torno a Ucrania lo antes posible, protegiendo a los civiles y salvando las vidas de los soldados como prioridad;
▫ Cientos de tropas estadounidenses están en Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## delhierro (28 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Golpe en una nave de montaje de la planta de Malyshev en Kharkiv
> 
> Además de afectar a un grupo de equipos cerca de la estación de metro de Malyshev Plant, la propia empresa también fue alcanzada por el fuego.
> 
> ...



Creo que es exactamente el sitio que señalaban los canales rusos hace 1 semana. Daban pelos y señales de la planta el número de tanques en reparación etc..etc.. era tan cantoso que al final han tenido que bombardearla.


----------



## _LoKy_ (28 Dic 2022)

❗El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, ha pedido a sus compatriotas en Kosovo y Metohija que desmantelen las barricadas, dijo Petar Petkovic, jefe de la Oficina para Kosovo y Metohija del gobierno serbio, en una conferencia de prensa.


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> y a ver si la moderación toma cartas ya con el subnormal de @-carrancas



Carrancas hijoputa.


Nuevo
Añadir marcador
#17.119
Carrancas, tienes razón:


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



















































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo































































































































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo








ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





















ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo









ooooooooooooooooooooooo










ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo













ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo











ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo







































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo










ooooooooooooooooo


























oooooooooooooo















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





















































oooooooo



























oooooo










































oooo















oooo














ooooooooooo






























































ooo























































































oooooo



































































































































o























































































































oooooo





















ooooo













































































oooo

































































xxx


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



















































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo































































































































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo








ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





















ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo









ooooooooooooooooooooooo










ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo













ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo











ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo







































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo










ooooooooooooooooo


























oooooooooooooo















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





















































oooooooo



























oooooo










































oooo















oooo














ooooooooooo






























































ooo























































































oooooo



































































































































o























































































































oooooo





















ooooo













































































oooo








































































ooooo


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

*Zelenski: Ucrania es ahora uno de los lideres del mundo libre*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, dijo hoy ante la Rada (parlamento) que Ucrania se ha convertido en uno de los líderes del mundo libre que ha ayudado a que occidente deje de temer a Rusia.

La intervención, que duró poco menos de una hora, no fue transmitida en directo y fue resumida por el diputado *Yaroslav Zhelezniak* en su cuenta de Telegram.

Zelenski reiteró que el objetivo en la guerra contra el invasor es restaurar la *integridad territorial de Ucrania* y liberar a todos los ucranianos que son actualmente prisioneros de los rusos.

Por otra parte, Zelenski dijo que la reconstrucción de Ucrania será uno de los grandes proyectos después de la guerra e instó a los diputados a aprobar leyes que estimulen *el ingreso de empresas en el mercado ucraniano*.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (28 Dic 2022)

pamarvilla dijo:


> * Al ignore por trolear el hilo.*
> 
> Parece que el invierno sigue bastante cálido.... mucho barro en los frentes.
> Anomalía cálida en gran parte de Europa... de hasta 15 ºC
> ...



HAARP?



_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, ha pedido a sus compatriotas en Kosovo y Metohija que desmantelen las barricadas, dijo Petar Petkovic, jefe de la Oficina para Kosovo y Metohija del gobierno serbio, en una conferencia de prensa.



coitus interruptus yugoslavicus


----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Como dije , como los prorrusos en Jarkov. Estaban solos, postureo, pero solos.



Era bien sabido que la movida de Kosovo se activó por la OTAN como aviso
a ese gobierno FEM para corregir su progresiva deriva pro-rusa.

Lo destacable, y muy comprometido, hubiera sido que se hubiera decantado
oficialmente. Pero que iba a esperar de aquellos que desmantelaron su ejercito...


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

*La recuperación de Kreminnaya puede ser la clave para el regreso de los centros industriales de Donbas,* — The New York Times

La publicación escribe que las Fuerzas Armadas están cerca de liberar Kreminnaya, alrededor de la cual se desarrollan feroces batallas. Esta pequeña ciudad tiene una importancia estratégica y es uno de los logros importantes de los rusos en esta guerra.

Serhii Gaidai, jefe del OVA de Luhansk, dijo que parte del comando ruso en el área ya se ha trasladado a Rubizhny, y en caso de liberación de Kreminnaya, "toda su línea de defensa se derrumbará".


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Dic 2022)

Carrancas hijodeputa
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



















































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo































































































































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo








ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





















ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo









ooooooooooooooooooooooo










ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo













ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo











ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo







































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo










ooooooooooooooooo


























oooooooooooooo















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





















































oooooooo



























oooooo










































oooo















oooo














ooooooooooo






























































ooo























































































oooooo



































































































































o























































































































oooooo





















ooooo













































































oooo























Ya está Carrancas pintamoneando:
Dice;



Nuevo
Añadir marcador
#17.119
Carrancas, tienes razón:


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



















































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo































































































































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo








ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





















ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo









ooooooooooooooooooooooo










ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo













ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo











ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo







































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo










ooooooooooooooooo


























oooooooooooooo















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





















































oooooooo



























oooooo










































oooo















oooo














ooooooooooo






























































ooo























































































oooooo



































































































































o























































































































oooooo





















ooooo













































































oooo








































































ooooo

 Zanx Cita Citar
Reportar

@





*@ALCOY
Madmaxista*
Desde 9 May 2011 Mensajes 8.155 Reputación 27.191
 hace 11 minutos


Nuevo
Añadir marcador
#17.120
Carrancas, tienes razón:


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



















































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo































































































































oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo








ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





















ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






















ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo









ooooooooooooooooooooooo










ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo













ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo











ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo







































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


































ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo










ooooooooooooooooo


























oooooooooooooo















oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





















































oooooooo



























oooooo










































oooo















oooo














ooooooooooo






























































ooo























































































oooooo



































































































































o























































































































oooooo





















ooooo













































































oooo








































































ooooo









































ooooo


----------



## KosovojeSrbija (28 Dic 2022)

Que tarde de ignore más rica se está quedando


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

Desde el primer ordenador que compraron mis padres en 1995 he estado usando exclusivamente copias piratas de Windows - Windows 95, 98, 2000/Me, XP, 7,8,10.
Dada la disponibilidad de torrents y la disponibilidad de cracks normales en las builds adecuadas, el sentido de una licencia era exactamente cero. Como, de hecho, no tiene sentido ahora. Si, por ejemplo, decido actualizar a 11, entonces no hay problema en descargar la versión pirata crackeada y descargarla en el sistema operativo actual, pero hasta ahora no le veo mucho sentido.
Por ejemplo, no me importa comprar un libro impreso después de leer su versión pirata. Lo mismo ocurre con los juegos de ordenador (aunque he dejado de comprar versiones en disco; ahora no los compra mucha gente, la mayoría se queda con las claves digitales). Pero comprar Windows... hmmm.

Así que, para mí, al usuario medio le importa un bledo si han recuperado o no la función de descarga. Nadie puede quitarte la posibilidad de descargar la versión necesaria de Windows: está disponible gratis en torrents 24/7. En condiciones de guerra, todo el software occidental debe considerarse un trofeo. SMO es una excelente razón para alejarse de los modelos occidentales de copia.

Pues bien, las razones del regreso residen tanto en el deseo de hacerse con el mercado ruso como de utilizar las funciones ocultas del sistema operativo en interés de los servicios secretos estadounidenses.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2022)

¿Qué por qué se enciscaron los ukis en bombardear las ciudades del Donbass?
Acá tienen una detallada explicación:

*Informe de situación de Ucrania - Guerra de contraartillería - Desastre financiero*

*Desde mediados de año ha quedado claro que la guerra en Ucrania se libra principalmente con artillería.*
_*
Ucrania era claramente la perdedora en esa lucha, ya que las fuerzas rusas dispararon ocho veces la cantidad 
de municiones de artillería que Ucrania podía poner a disposición. Estados Unidos y algunos dependientes
europeos intervinieron. Unos 120 cañones M-777 y una miríada de modernos sistemas de artillería montados 
sobre orugas fueron entregados al ejército ucraniano. Se trasladaron cientos de toneladas de municiones. 
EE. UU. y aliados entregaron sistemas HIMARS que podían llegar más allá de los límites de la artillería de armas.

*_
*El ejército ruso reaccionó. Dispersó sus depósitos y centros de mando, limitando así el número de objetivos 
para los sistemas HIMARS. También intensificó su uso de la guerra electrónica que derribó los drones 
que la artillería ucraniana usó para encontrar sus objetivos:*




> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Desde el primer ordenador que compraron mis padres en 1995 he estado usando exclusivamente copias piratas de Windows - Windows 95, 98, 2000/Me, XP, 7,8,10.
> Dada la disponibilidad de torrents y la disponibilidad de cracks normales en las builds adecuadas, el sentido de una licencia era exactamente cero. Como, de hecho, no tiene sentido ahora. Si, por ejemplo, decido actualizar a 11, entonces no hay problema en descargar la versión pirata crackeada y descargarla en el sistema operativo actual, pero hasta ahora no le veo mucho sentido.
> Por ejemplo, no me importa comprar un libro impreso después de leer su versión pirata. Lo mismo ocurre con los juegos de ordenador (aunque he dejado de comprar versiones en disco; ahora no los compra mucha gente, la mayoría se queda con las claves digitales). Pero comprar Windows... hmmm.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que esta es la razón real, el espionaje.


----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

Ucrania combate en defensa de Soledar (Donetsk) mientras Rusia emplea fósforo blanco.



Vídeo sobre la preparación y los entrenamientos de tropas rusas en Bielorrusia:



Helicópteros Mi-35 y Mi-28 en acción:


----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

Convoy de armamento estadounidense camino de Ucrania desde Polonia:



Dan Rice, asesor militar estadounidense en Ucrania propone el envío de armamento letal y bombas de racimo para Ucrania:



Dron ucraniano derriba tanque ruso:


----------



## alfonbass (28 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> La guerra es la continuación de la política por otros medios



La política es nociva, como lo es cualquier tipo de nacionalismo y de colectivismo, son cosas tóxicas en esencia



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Y además la guerra hoy se hace por muchos medios. Y uno es el ataque cognitivo o guerra de 5º generación, que es el que estamos sufriendo las débiles mentes occidentales.



Pues esas "débiles" mentes occidentales han hecho que vivas de puta madre con todo tipo de tecnología a tus manos...



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Caes una y otra vez en la misma piedra del buenismo y la nube emocional que impide ver la realidad tal y como es.



La realidad es que Rusia ha invadido otro país, punto


belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Esta guerra no va del bien y del mal, ni de la mora o valores. Va de realpolitic. geoestrategia, PODER. y tu te contradices en tu argumentación y muestra mi teoría sobre lo fácil que es afectar y manipular a la sociedad judeocrisitana occidental



Es que claro que existen buenas acciones como las malas, existen los hijos de puta y la gente de bien, y eso lo estamos viendo, porque además me das la razón. Si esos "intereses geopolíticos" son más importantes que la vida de una sola persona, es que es algo contra lo que hay que alzarse



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Según tu Rusia es mala, y según tu amenaza a Europa
> ¿Para qué iba tener Rusia interés alguno de atacar Europa estas décadas pasadas?



Lleva años amenazando y tratando a europa del este como sus perros falderos, cada vez que alguien ha intentado hacer algo de una manera diferente, la respuesta siempre ha sido la misma, como fue en Hungría o en la antigua Checoslovaquia



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Las guerras se hacen por los RECURSOS, y Rusia los tiene. Lo que necesita son clientes y socios.
> Es EEUU y la UE la que querían debilitar y someter a Rusia, y han hecho todo lo posible para ello, y para preparar a la sociedad para que acepte este enfrentamiento mediante la rusofobia



Los recursos sin comerciar es como no tener nada, que estemos así por un "país gasolinera" porque tenemos una lista inmensa de políticos cobardes que han preferido otra cosa es el problema, pero aun así tenemos la inmensa fortuna de poder salir a flote, sal a la calle y mira cómoo están las terrazas a rebosar con cañitas, restaurantes, etc...
Me hace gracia, cuando lo de la "rusofobia" no es más que un comportamiento exactamente igual al de las feministas, es decir, buscar victimizarse por cualquier gilipollez




belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Según tú la OTAN es buena. Y por eso está bien que los países se unan a ella



La OTAN es una alianza, punto, que un país se una a ella no significa nada más que eso, no son cambios políticos ni conlleva ningún tipo de decisión, por lo que el argumento de la ampliación de la OTAN es una chorrada



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> La misma OTAN compuesta por países que bombardearon durante más de 50 días Yugoslavia matando decenas de miles de civiles con la excusa de proteger a los kosovares, la peor calaña de criminales de Europa. Los mismos de llevaban décadas acosando y asesinando a sus vecinos serbios para expulsarlos de Kosovo, algo a lo que ayudo la OTAN



Se bombardeo Belgrado, algo en lo que yo nunca estuve de acuerdo, pero nunca se anexionó ni Belgrado ni otra parte de Serbia, asi como tampoco se montaron pseudoreferendums...de todas formas, en Kosovo se estaban matando literalmente, algo hay que hacer, desde luego, es como si vas por la calle y están pegando a una abuela de 80 años, si no haces nada, eres un hijo de puta, no hay más...



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Pero Rusia no puede proteger a los Rusos étnicos acosados y amenazados de genocidio en Ucrania. Por un régimen que surge de un golpe de estado auspiciado por occidente en 2014



Estoy seguro de que eres incapaz de reconocer a un ruso de un ucraniano sin que hable...qué es eso de "ruso etnico"? en esas zonas "prorusas", también hay mucha gente que no quiere unirse a Rusia, había mucha gente que creia en una integración con Europa, de hecho, es lo que les prometió Yanukovich para luego tirar todo tipo de acuerdos con la UE a la mierda por presiones de Moscú




belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Occidente pude imponer un embargo a IRAK durante los 90 que mató a más de 500000 niños., e invadir Irak, Afganistán, libia, que no suponían amenazas directas, y provocar más un millón de muertos , pobreza y dejar luego esos países abandonados , destruidos y empobrecidos. Y además en manos de tiranos.



Ok, como siempre, jugando la baza de los países árabes, como si en ese desastre no tuvieran que ver los regímenes y las bandas de hijos de puta que quedaron después, son gente muy angelical, si señor, todo ez curpa de uza...



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Por supuesto todo ello regado con toneladas de uranio empobrecido que no hacia ninguna falta usar dada la amenaza a la que se enfrentaban. Porque la OTAN solo ataca a los que cree débiles. Por eso jamás se ha atrevido a atacar IRAN.
> 
> ¿Esas son tus guerras justas?



Desde luego, es más justo luchar por la libertad que luchar para tener un regimen como el ruso actual donde la persona vale menos que una mierda, como vemos con los "movilizados", de hecho, estoy convencido de que dices lo que dices, porque eso no te toca....muy diferente sería la película si fuera así....pero mucho...



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Occidente puede provocar un conflicto civil en Siria y apoyar a los islamistas radicales para que derroquen a un régimen laico, que al menos respetaba la diversidad religiosa. Mucho mejor para el pueblo sirio lo rebanacuellos que apoya occidente, y que todos se vean obligados a profesar la versión mas radical del integrismo suní. Todo en nombre de la libertad.
> 
> ¿En qué medida amenazaba el gobierno sirio los interese occidentales?



En qué ayudaba el gobierno sirio a su gente? tan difícil es entender que una dictadura así es algo a erradicar?



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Y eso solo es una pequeña parte de la montaña de mierda, miseria y dolor que ha creado la OTAN durante las últimas 3 décadas, tras la caída de la URSS, en el Mundo.
> 
> Todo ello parte del interés de EEUU de controlar la zona para apoderarse de sus recursos naturales
> 
> ...



Si, claro...y la tierra es plana, por supuesto....


belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> No sé con quién te crees que tratas, para hablar de doritos, ratas y sofás. Me he tirado 22 años de servicio militar, así que no me vas a contar lo que es la guerra. He sido oficial de inteligencia y se perfectamente cómo se manipula la información y lo laxa que es la moral occidental a la hora de lograr sus fines.



Bueno, pues nos hemos librado, porque como todos tus compis sean así....



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Y por supuesto tienes un cacao muy grande en la cabeza si crees que esto va de política y menos de ideologías. En este tablero geoestratégico se juega una partida entre el globalismo y su afán de controlar los recursos y las naciones, y Rusia y otros países que no se someten a este juego
> 
> TODAS las ideologías están al servicio del globalismo, porque las ideologías son cárceles de la mente. Los sectarios de una ideología no cuestionan y obedecen sin dudar, asi que el globalismo las ha engullido todas para lograr sus fines



Qué tonteria es esa? lo que tu llamas "globalismo" es un paso necesario para la humanidad...o nos quisieras llevar a cárceles de países, sin salir, sin moverte donde decidamos cada uno? qué mierda de sociedad es eso?



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Curiosamente PUTIN te parece un dictador, pese a ganar las elecciones por mayoría absoluta una y otra vez y tener el apoyo actual de más del 70% de su pueblo. Sin embargo aquí tenemos a un patán al que ha votado hace 3 años el 28% del 68% es decir el 19% de la población. Mira en qué país occidental gobierna alguien con más del 33% del apoyo popular.



Es que lo es, en Rusia no hay disidencia, no existe desde hace décadas, si es que ha existido alguna vez...


belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Eso sin contar con que el poder en Uropa está en manos de la comisión de la UE formada por burócratas que no ha elegido el Pueblo, sino sus amos globalistas
> 
> Y si me vas a decir de represión y censura de medios, mejor no te moleste. El 99% de la información tanto en medios como en RRSS en Occidente está controlado por….. Así es como están imponiendo su despreciable ideología del totalitarismo del pensamiento débil con la que se está atacando cognitivamente a la sociedad y trasladando la ventana de overton, para que acepten cualquier cosa que se les imponga
> 
> ...



Creo que el tiene el cacao en la cabeza eres tú, en Europa tenemos muchos problemas, pero ninguna solución a los mismos pasa por aceptar las imposiciones del Kremlim o por buscar un "sistema" parecido, sino por todo lo contrario, fomentar el comercio, la libertad individual y la democracia como base, nunca la imposición por medio de las armas, y si para evitar eso tenemos que luchar o tenemos que lidiar con nukes, así sea...


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

De Turquía, el ministro de defensa hulusi Akar y el jefe de inteligencia turco Hakan fidan participaron en las negociaciones con el ministro de defensa sirio Abbas. Las negociaciones se llevaron a cabo con la mediación del ministro de defensa de la Federación rusa, Sergei Shoigu. Este es el contacto oficial más significativo entre Siria y Turquía desde el comienzo de la guerra Siria. Y aunque aún no garantiza una reunión de Assad con Erdogan, incluso de esta manera demuestra éxitos en la implementación de la estrategia de normalización de las relaciones sirio-turcas, que Rusia e Irán han promovido activamente desde 2018. Rusia ha logrado poco a poco avanzar en la posición de Turquía, que hace unos años se negó categóricamente a negociar con el gobierno de Assad. Pero los tiempos han cambiado.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

Soldados rusos capturados:








Alia_K47 on Gab: 'Captured russian squatters from the intelligence …'


Alia_K47 on Gab: 'Captured russian squatters from the intelligence unit. ✌️'




gab.com





Vídeo de un bombardeo ruso que acaba con la vida de un soldado ucraniano. Estaría bien conocer la banda sonora, lo agradecería si alguien lo supiera y lo pusiera aquí.


----------



## Harman (28 Dic 2022)

El enemigo lanzó un ataque MLRS en el distrito Kuybyshevskyy de Donetsk Una mujer murió y un hombre resultó herido.

▪ Una mujer resultó muerta y un hombre herido.
▪Los edificios de la Escuela nº 60 y de la Caja de Pensiones del distrito resultaron dañados, así como edificios residenciales y una línea de transmisión eléctrica, declaró el alcalde de Donetsk, Oleksiy Kulemzin,

Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны 

_Fotos en el enlace_


----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

Inkalus dijo:


> Como en Mariupol o Lychiansk una desición politica.











exRanger on Gab: 'THE "GRAVE" SITUATION ONE SEES THROUGHOUT UKRAINI…'


exRanger on Gab: 'THE "GRAVE" SITUATION ONE SEES THROUGHOUT UKRAINIA THESE DAYS...'




gab.com


----------



## LIRDISM (28 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No entiendo la obcecación de los ucranianos en Bakhmut. Esto echando el resto allí y todo parece indicar que están dejando lo mejor de lo que les queda, en vez de replegarse a la línea Kramastorsk - Sloviansk. que es más defendible. Da la sensación de que, en cualquier momento, se les va a venir abajo todo el castillo.
> Doctores tiene la iglesia, no sé.



Yo había oído hace meses que Sloviansk y Kromatorsk son ciudades difíciles de defender y que una está en un valle y Bakhmuth era el centro de mando de la zona donde se dirigía todo el territorio y donde se reunieron tropas venidas del norte para salvar Severodonentsk. Bakhmuth tiene que mantenerse porque sino lo siguiente son las ciudades más importantes como son Sloviansk y Kromatorsk y además facilita la toma del la zona norte hasta Seversk y dificultaría la ofensiva del norte que tendría que defender esa zona y retirarse de lo conseguido en la ofensiva del verano.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

Gas:

Parece que volvemos al gasto neto, aunque sigue siendo poco el consumo, se inyecta casi lo gastado pero.....:

Toda UE por debajo del 90% excepto Polonia, Portugal, España y Croacia.


Letonia al 47%, Hungría 71% Eslovaquia al 75% y Holanda al 77% los peores.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Dic 2022)

Los territorios nuevos parece que se quedarán en Rusia en toda su extensión, o eso dice el de exteriores….








Лавров: территории новых субъектов России должны быть полностью освобождены от ВСУ


Россия нацелена на то, чтобы полностью освободить от ВСУ территории новых субъектов, заявил министр иностранных дел РФ Сергей Лавров.




riafan.ru


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Dic 2022)

Una vez más Kissinger con sus 99 años en un articulo reciente en una revista británica.


*Henry Kissinger advierte de una nueva guerra mundial*


La fiebre bélica ha afectado enormemente a la reflexión sobre el conflicto en Ucrania. El ex-Secretario de Estado Kissinger advierte que esta guerra podría desembocar en otro peligroso conflicto mundial. En un artículo reciente defiende entablar unas negociaciones rápidas e insta a los políticos a tener una visión fuerte y valor político.

Henry Kissinger es una de las voces más importantes de la política exterior de Estados Unidos. Durante años fue asesor de seguridad nacional. También fue ministro del Exterior bajo los presidentes Richard Nixon y Gerald Ford. A principios de la década de 1970 ideó el acercamiento entre Estados Unidos y China para aislar y debilitar a la entonces Unión Soviética.

Kissinger, de 99 años, no es ningún blandengue. Estuvo directamente implicado en el golpe de Estado de 1973 en Chile y también en la brutal guerra de Vietnam.

*Alegato a favor de unas negociaciones de paz rápidas*
El 17 de diciembre, escribió un notable artículo en la revista británica _Spectator__, _en el que llama a un rápido fin de los combates y a entablar negociaciones de paz. De lo contrario, teme otra guerra mundial.


Señala que Ucrania ha tenido algunos éxitos en su defensa contra Rusia. «[Gracias a esta guerra, ndlr] Ucrania ha adquirido uno de los ejércitos terrestres más grandes y eficaces de Europa, equipado por Estados Unidos y sus aliados». Además, el país se ha integrado de facto en la OTAN, por lo que «la neutralidad ya no tiene sentido».

Por tanto, según Kissinger, ha llegado el momento de que Occidente convierta esos éxitos en realidades políticas. «Se acerca el momento de aprovechar los cambios estratégicos ya logrados e integrarlos en una nueva estructura para alcanzar una paz negociada».

Dicho proceso de paz debería, por un lado, sacar provecho de los éxitos y afirmar la «libertad de Ucrania». Por otro lado, debería existir una «nueva arquitectura de seguridad internacional en Europa Central y Oriental» en la que Rusia «también debería poder tener cabida».

Kissinger pide un alto el fuego en las fronteras donde comenzó la guerra el 24 de febrero. «Rusia renunciaría entonces a sus conquistas, pero no al territorio que ocupó hace casi una década, incluida Crimea. Esa zona puede negociarse tras un alto el fuego».

Si no se puede llegar a un acuerdo sobres las fronteras que había antes de la guerra, entonces «se puede explorar el principio de autodeterminación». Bajo supervisión internacional, se podrían celebrar referendos de autodeterminación en zonas especialmente polémicas que han cambiado de manos repetidamente a lo largo de los siglos”.

*Belicismo frívolo*
Kissinger califica de imprudente, frívola y peligrosa la idea que prevalece en algunos círculos belicosos de derrotar militarmente a Rusia y dividirla después. «Algunos prefieren una Rusia impotente por la guerra. No estoy de acuerdo. A pesar de su propensión a la violencia, Rusia ha contribuido decisivamente al equilibrio de poder en el mundo durante más de medio milenio. No se debe menospreciar ese papel histórico”.

Una «disolución de Rusia» o un debilitamiento total podrían convertir al mayor país del mundo «en un vacío en disputa». Dada la gran cantidad de armas nucleares, el resultado sería un polvorín extremadamente peligroso, en el que otros países también podrían «tratar de ampliar sus pretensiones por la fuerza».

Además, tal derrota dista mucho de ser evidente. Los reveses militares de Rusia «no han eliminado su capacidad nuclear global, lo que le permite amenazar con una escalada en Ucrania». O, como se suele decir, un gato acorralado puede dar saltos peligroso.

*Motivos*
Hay dos motivos por los que Kissinger aboga por negociaciones de paz. Desde el punto de vista estratégico, cree que Estados Unidos y Occidente están tentando a la suerte en este conflicto. Debilitar a Rusia no solamente no es una opción, sino que, al intensificar este conflicto, Occidente corre el riesgo de dirigir a Rusia hacia China y crearse así un poderoso enemigo.

En _The Wall Street Journal_ del 12 de agosto afirma: «Estamos al borde de la guerra con Rusia y China por cuestiones que en parte hemos creado nosotros mismos, sin tener idea de cómo va a acabar esto ni a qué se supone que va a conducir». Sostiene que Estados Unidos puede controlar mejor a dos enemigos de este tipo triangulando entre ellos, como ocurrió bajo la presidencia de Nixon. No ofrece una receta sencilla: «Ahora no se puede decir simplemente que vamos a separarlos y a enfrentarlos entre sí. Lo único que se puede hacer es no aumentar las tensiones y crear opciones».

En el aspecto táctico, Kissinger aboga por unas negociaciones _rápidas _para preservar en la medida de lo posible las adquisiciones de terreno logradas en la batalla. Según _The Economist_, Ucrania tiene muy poca munición para sus sistemas antiaéreos y necesita mejores sistemas de defensa antimisiles. Puede que pasen meses antes de que estén operativos los prometidos y mucho más eficaces misiles Patriot estadounidenses. Mientras tanto, Rusia se prepara para una nueva ofensiva. Posiblemente ya en enero, las fuerzas rusas podrían lanzar un gran ataque. De este modo, intentarían hacer retroceder al ejército ucraniano e incluso podrían hacer un segundo intento de tomar la capital, Kiev. Quizá por eso Kissinger aboga por sentarse a la mesa de negociaciones lo antes posible.

A juzgar por la actual retórica bélica del presidente ucraniano Zelensky, las negociaciones de paz tienen pocas posibilidades por el momento. Pero en toda guerra hay una brecha grande entre la propaganda y la realidad. Entre bastidores el gobierno estadounidense, los altos cargos ucranianos y otros aliados occidentales han mantenido conversaciones discretas sobre cuál podría ser una solución diplomática (1).

A Kissinger no le afecta la fiebre bélica que rodea este conflicto. Apela al sentido común y pide a los políticos que tengan una visión fuerte y valor político: «La búsqueda de la paz y el orden tiene dos componentes que a veces se consideran contradictorios: la búsqueda de seguridad y la exigencia de reconciliación. Si no podemos llegar a ambos, no llegaremos a ninguno. El camino de la diplomacia puede parecer complicado y frustrante, pero avanzar por ese camino requiere tanto la visión como el valor para emprender el viaje.”


----------



## Castellano (28 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Es el país donde manda una puta, ¿no?.



No te extrañe que los yankis tengan videos de ella esnifando coca y lamiendo rabo de alguien que no sea su marido 

Una buena forma de que obedezca sin rechistar


----------



## Guaguei (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Castellano (28 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Jarkov, al ladito de Rusia, y reparando tanques. Es de chiste.



Quiero creer, que los rusos dejaron intacta la planta así como casi todo Jarkov para no tener que reconstruir la ciudad cuando fuera conquistada.

Igual ya han visto que lo único que funciona, por desgracia, es la táctica Mariupol


----------



## kasperle1966 (28 Dic 2022)

_*"Dioses de la guerra"*_* en Operaciones Especiales: descubrimientos y decepciones

*
Fuente: youtube.com

*¿Cuándo empezamos a contar armas?*
La artillería en una operación especial es el enemigo más peligroso y un objetivo prioritario de ataque. Incluso los sistemas de defensa antiaérea no son tan críticos como los obuses y los MLRS en ambos bandos del conflicto. Para las AFU, la disponibilidad de artillería permite compensar parcialmente la falta de armas de misiles tácticos y de aviación del ejército.

El 24 de febrero, las partes en conflicto habían llegado a un desequilibrio enorme y muy peculiar. El ejército ruso, clasificado por los analistas estadounidenses como el segundo más poderoso del mundo, posee el mayor arsenal de artillería.

Según el sitio web globalfirepower.com, el número de piezas de artillería remolcadas es de 7.571 (me pregunto cómo se las arreglaron para contar con tanta precisión), los cañones autopropulsados - 6.574 y los sistemas de misiles - 3.391. Cuantitativamente, el ejército ruso no tiene rival en el mundo según estos parámetros.

Ahora la artillería ucraniana 
Las fuerzas terrestres de las AFU son tradicionalmente una de las más fuertes de la estructura de defensa. Baste decir que el ejército ocupa el puesto 24 en la clasificación de globalfirepower.com, pero el 6º-7º en cuanto al número de sistemas de artillería para diversos fines. El año pasado, Ucrania contó con 2.040 tipos de artillería remolcada, 1.067 montajes de cañones autopropulsados y 490 lanzacohetes de diversas clases. Se trata, sin exagerar, de una fuerza impresionante. 

A este arsenal hay que añadir la artillería de los países occidentales, que ha hecho sentir su presencia en las unidades de los nacionalistas después del 24 de febrero. Se sabe por fuentes abiertas que se suministraron al menos 330 sistemas de cañones de diversos calibres. Los más masivos fueron los cañones de 155 mm, como el obús remolcado M777, los cañones autopropulsados PzH 2000, los M109 de diversas variantes, los cañones autopropulsados Zuzana 2, Caesar, AHS Krab, TRF-1 y FH-70. La República Checa añadió varios cañones de 152 mm a esta lista: 20 cañones autopropulsados Dana y un número indeterminado de obuses obsoletos D-20. El mismo paquete de ayuda checo incluye también Gvozdiki autopropulsados de 122 mm y más de veinte lanzacohetes múltiples RM-70. 

Ucrania también cuenta con piezas bastante exóticas, como cañones de casco M46H1 de 130 mm procedentes de Croacia. Junto con los 155 mm, el calibre OTAN está representado por cañones L119 de 105 mm (36 piezas procedentes del Reino Unido) y 36 obuses M119 de Estados Unidos. El pináculo de las entregas declaradas oficialmente son los sistemas de misiles HIMARS/MLRS, que resultaron ser una desagradable sorpresa para el Ejército ruso, especialmente para los arsenales de retaguardia. 






Piones destruidos por las AFU. Fuente: telegram

Se plantea una pregunta razonable: ¿cuántos ejemplares de esta variedad se han destruido hasta ahora?

Sin atrevernos en absoluto a refutar las estadísticas del general Konashenkov, volvamos a los exploradores OSINT occidentales de Oryx. Basándose en pruebas fotográficas y de vídeo, contaron 79 cañones remolcados perdidos, incluidos 20 obuses M777. Conviene subrayar que no todos los cañones quedan inutilizados de forma permanente; algunos se pueden restaurar, por ejemplo, en las bases de reparación checas.

Las pérdidas más importantes, aunque no mortales, corresponden a la artillería autopropulsada: 90 vehículos han sido alcanzados y capturados, de los cuales 48 figuran como destruidos. Los equipos occidentales se utilizan con mucho cuidado: según Oryx, las pérdidas se cuentan por cifras. Aquí caben varias explicaciones a la vez.

En primer lugar, las tripulaciones de las instalaciones y el personal de mando proceden de la élite de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

En segundo lugar, los nacionalistas aprovechan al máximo el alcance de estas unidades (principalmente los PzH 2000), lo que complica la detección y supresión de posiciones.

En tercer lugar, disparan tras un minucioso reconocimiento de las posiciones enemigas, lo que elimina el riesgo de ser alcanzado por fuego de respuesta. En pocas palabras, las AFU operan siguiendo estrictamente los manuales.

Por último, la cuarta razón es que los ucranianos guardan cuidadosamente y silencian todas las pruebas de la derrota y, más aún, de la destrucción del escaso equipamiento de la OTAN. El complejo militar-industrial occidental reacciona con dolor ante el descrédito de los materiales; al fin y al cabo, el PzH 2000, el Caesar y el AHS Krab son mercancías importantes en el mercado internacional. La imagen de este equipo se ha construido durante años y no puede ser destruida por la actitud descuidada de los nacionalistas.



105mm L119 del Reino Unido. Fuente: telegram

Entre el material destruido de las AFU, hay rastros de 22 MLRS muertos, dos dañados y ocho capturados. Desgraciadamente, en esta lista no hay pruebas de la derrota de los HIMARS/MLRS; las razones de ello ya se han mencionado anteriormente. Por otra parte, conviene reiterar que el número de sistemas de artillería alcanzados y destruidos puede ser mucho mayor, ya que no siempre es posible obtener pruebas objetivas de la derrota del material.

A pesar de que las pérdidas de artillería registradas por los nacionalistas parecen insignificantes, las AFU tienen una escasez crónica tanto de armas como de municiones. El disparo de cañones de tanques desde posiciones cerradas se ha convertido en algo bastante habitual. Por un lado, esto compensa parcialmente el hambre de la artillería; por otro, complica la detección de la posición debido a la trayectoria del proyectil.

Una revisión analítica de la artillería en el espacio de las Operaciones Especiales no estaría completa sin mencionar los informes individuales de la comunidad de expertos occidentales. Algunas de ellas son dignas de mención. De estos últimos, es curioso el trabajo de Forbes, donde se da la proporción de las armas de las AFU y del ejército ruso.

Los sistemas de artillería se dividen convencionalmente en varios rangos - corto alcance (5-10 km), medio alcance (20-35 km), largo alcance (35-50 km), sistema de fuego de salvas y MLRS (sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes) y sistema de largo alcance (más de 100 km). Forbes cree que Rusia tiene una ventaja total en armas de misiles, más del doble en MLRS, cuatro veces más en sistemas de medio alcance y tres veces más en sistemas de corto alcance.

Pero en la artillería con el alcance de 35-50 km la ventaja está del lado de las AFU, principalmente debido a la artillería de los países de la OTAN. Rusia sólo dispone de 203 mm "Pion"/"Malka" en este segmento, que carece de munición de alta precisión.

Es difícil no estar de acuerdo con las conclusiones de Forbes a este respecto, y éste debería ser uno de los vectores del futuro desarrollo de la artillería rusa.

*Táctica y estrategia*
En los ocho años de guerra en Donbás, son los artilleros los que se han convertido en las unidades más preparadas para el combate de las fuerzas terrestres de las AFU. Resulta que incluso el bombardeo terrorista de civiles requiere habilidad y competencia. Dado que la artillería del LNRD tampoco se quedó callada, los _"dioses de la guerra"_ ucranianos eran una fuerza formidable el 24 de febrero.

Las AFU consiguieron integrar con éxito el sistema de control de tiro de artillería Nettle, así como saturar las unidades de combate con terminales de comunicación por satélite Starlink. La mayoría de las 25.000 placas suministradas a Ucrania por Elon Musk tienen fines militares. La combinación _"dron - Starlink - flujos de inteligencia occidentales" _permite convertir incluso los obuses D-30 anticuados en armas modernas y de gran precisión.

En los primeros meses de la operación especial, estos grupos de artillería itinerantes causaron muchos problemas a los ejércitos ruso y de la LDPR. Una vez más, todas estas habilidades se han practicado con antelación y en repetidas ocasiones desde 2014 bajo la aguda dirección de instructores de la OTAN. Otra característica del uso de la artillería ucraniana fue la colocación generalizada de cañones en zonas residenciales, lo que causó bajas innecesarias y dificultó mucho la detección de los cañones.









La destrucción oportuna de la artillería enemiga es la clave del éxito de una operación especial. Fuente: telegram

Los artilleros del LNRD, que también habían pasado ocho años perfeccionando sus habilidades contra los nacionalistas, se mostraron a un nivel bastante alto. Sin embargo, a diferencia del enemigo, los combatientes de las repúblicas no disponían de artillería de largo alcance ni de equipos modernos de reconocimiento. A menudo, el calibre máximo con el que operaba la milicia popular era un obús de 122 mm. El ejército ruso, por el contrario, disponía de toda la gama de armas de artillería, pero carecía de la experiencia de combate necesaria.

Además, en las fases iniciales de las operaciones especiales, la artillería solía desempeñar un papel secundario: los tanques, la aviación, los misiles de crucero y las unidades especiales debían prevalecer en los avances rápidos.

Cuando llegó el momento del famoso despliegue de artillería contra el enemigo en verano, salieron a la luz características importantes. En primer lugar, la debilidad de la artillería a nivel de batallón. De hecho, el comandante sólo dispone de morteros de 120 mm con un alcance efectivo limitado. Los objetivos más importantes se encuentran a una distancia de 10-12 km.

Para enfrentarse a la artillería en objetivos prioritarios, había que enfrentarse a la artillería regimental y divisional, lo que a menudo iba acompañado de una pérdida de tiempo innecesaria. Pero es a nivel de batallón donde se desarrollan los principales acontecimientos en el teatro de operaciones, y es aquí donde el comandante debe disponer de un medio eficaz para suprimir al enemigo. El mortero de 120 mm no siempre está a la altura.

Una característica del conflicto ha sido el uso generalizado de medios de contraataque. Las fuerzas ucranianas han tenido tradicionalmente la iniciativa en este ámbito, debido en gran parte a su mayor experiencia de uso. Las fuerzas rusas tuvieron que aprender de sus propios errores: reducir tanto el tiempo de una incursión de tiro como el tiempo de despliegue de las posiciones de tiro. Al mismo tiempo, el frente ucraniano es amplio, y aún se pueden ver posiciones que los artilleros no han abandonado desde hace días, si no semanas. Cientos de casquillos esparcidos por los alrededores son una clara prueba de ello.

El cañón antitanque de 100 mm MT-12 "Rapira" experimentó un renacimiento inesperado. Durante mucho tiempo se creyó que era un arma moribunda, que sólo podía perforar un tanque por pura suerte. Pero ahora "Rapira" es bastante eficaz cuando se dispara siguiendo una trayectoria elevada - afortunadamente los radares contra-batería de la OTAN no son capaces de rastrear la ubicación del disparo. Probablemente el artillero ruso más famoso, el diputado de la Duma Vitaly Milonov, y ahora sargento mayor de armas, sirve en la zona NWO con el Rapira.



El diputado de la Duma Estatal Vitaly Milonov, ahora artillero antitanque sargento mayor con indicativo de llamada "Gustav", cerca de su cañón antitanque MT-12 "Rapira" de 100 mm en Donbass. Fuente: Canal de Telegram "Inteligencia Militar

Pasemos ahora a la artillería de cañones y cohetes de alta precisión del ejército ruso, cuyo uso fue una auténtica revelación de la operación especial.

Para empezar, Rusia estaba realmente en el origen de los proyectiles correctores. La primera generación de esta tecnología, los proyectiles Santimeter, se utilizó por primera vez en situaciones de combate en Afganistán. Pero las armas rusas guiadas de precisión se han estancado en Ucrania.

Hay varias razones para ello. 

En primer lugar, las insuficientes existencias de proyectiles de Krasnopol y minas de Smelchak, así como el elevado coste de cada artículo. Da la sensación de que en verano ya se había agotado todo el NZ de este equipo. La producción de los misiles guiados 9M544/549 de 300 mm (análogos de los HIMARS/MLRS) había comenzado poco antes del inicio de la operación especial y la industria simplemente no había tenido tiempo suficiente para abastecer a las tropas con estos artículos.

Mención especial merece el sistema semiactivo de puntería láser Krasnopol de 152 mm como el más prometedor en el teatro de operaciones militares ucraniano. Conviene señalar de entrada que el esquema adoptado anteriormente, en el que las fuerzas especiales iluminan los objetivos más importantes tras las líneas enemigas, es completamente inaplicable a las operaciones especiales.

En una situación en la que la población local es hostil, el enemigo está en inferioridad numérica y el territorio está muy urbanizado, los observadores se convierten casi en terroristas suicidas. Los sistemas de corrección guiados por satélite son ideales en este tipo de situaciones, pero el ejército aún no dispone de estos equipos. Hace diez años, elaboramos un esquema con iluminación del objetivo mediante un láser desde un dron. Esto permitió trabajar sobre objetos ocultos por terrenos accidentados y edificios, sin poner en peligro la vida de los observadores. 



Se trata de la versión de exportación del dron de iluminación láser Granat-4M. ¡Exportación! Fuente: missiles.ru

La industria ha ofrecido el dron Rubizh-20M (70 km de autonomía, 6 horas de vuelo, 6 kg de carga útil) y el Granat-4M, con una plataforma giroestabilizada que puede iluminar objetivos situados hasta a 2,5 km de distancia. Este último fue incluso adoptado para el servicio en 2013.

En San Petersburgo, STC JSC construyó Orlan-30, que, junto con Granat-4M, fue probado en Siria. Los desarrolladores afirmaron que los portadores de láser de iluminación (especialmente el pequeño Orlan-30) eran muy difíciles de derribar desde tierra, tanto con cañones como con misiles. Incluso se ha elaborado un esquema de aplicación típico: altitud 500-1.000 metros, alcance de iluminación no superior a 1.500 metros.

La situación en Ucrania demuestra que el Krasnopol no estaba preparado ni probado en absoluto para la guerra moderna. Una cosa es disparar a tanques individuales de los terroristas en el desierto y otra muy distinta luchar contra un ejército de alta tecnología equipado con EMP y una defensa antiaérea eficaz. A veces es más fácil para el mando disparar un par de paquetes de Grad MLRS contra un objetivo que liarse con Red Poles y Daredevils. Eso es lo concreto, y hay que tenerlo en cuenta. 

Autor: Eugene Fedorov 

*https://topwar.ru/207242-bogi-vojny-na-specoperacii-otkrytija-i-razocharovanija.html*


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Dic 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


>



del 2019


----------



## crocodile (28 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vucic, ha pedido a sus compatriotas en Kosovo y Metohija que desmantelen las barricadas, dijo Petar Petkovic, jefe de la Oficina para Kosovo y Metohija del gobierno serbio, en una conferencia de prensa.



Pues los serbios de Kosovo están totalmente vendidos, este es otro tibio.


----------



## cebollin-o (28 Dic 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Mensaje muy interesante de -carrancas que reproduzco a continuación
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307096
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307097
> ...



Si se para a pensar que Hunter es el camello de Zelensky, descubrirá los motivos de la visita de este último a la Casa Blanca


----------



## Seronoser (28 Dic 2022)

LIRDISM dijo:


> Yo había oído hace meses que Sloviansk y Kromatorsk son ciudades difíciles de defender y que una está en un valle y Bakhmuth era el centro de mando de la zona donde se dirigía todo el territorio y donde se reunieron tropas venidas del norte para salvar Severodonentsk. Bakhmuth tiene que mantenerse porque sino lo siguiente son las ciudades más importantes como son Sloviansk y Kromatorsk y además facilita la toma del la zona norte hasta Seversk y dificultaría la ofensiva del norte que tendría que defender esa zona y retirarse de lo conseguido en la ofensiva del verano.



Sobre todo que los nazis ucranianos jamás pensaron que los rusos llegarían hasta tan adentro de Ucrania, y por tanto, la zona no está tan preparada como lo estaba Bakhmut.


----------



## Snowball (28 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé por qué llamáis a los polacos tontos. Tonto, pero del culo, es el gobierno español, italiano o portugués, que van a sacar 0 beneficios de su involucración en la guerra. ¿Pero los polacos?. *Si las cosas les salen bien*, una buena expansión de territorio pueden lograr.



He ahí el asunto...


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Quiero creer, que los rusos dejaron intacta la planta así como casi todo Jarkov para no tener que reconstruir la ciudad cuando fuera conquistada.
> 
> Igual ya han visto que lo único que funciona, por desgracia, es la táctica Mariupol



yo creo que es impotencia, es que de otra forma es muy difícil de explicar


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (28 Dic 2022)

Rusia en niveles récord de desempleo, 3,7% menos que cualquier país europeo

Está formalmente en paro friccional o pleno empleo

Esta claro que las sanciones están teniendo su efecto en la economia Rusa, incluso antes de lo que yo pensaba

Era evidente que Rusia iba a empezar a sustituir buena parte de las importaciones occidentales por producción propia, pero pensaba que tardaría años en reajustarse

Además la industria de defensa ha contratado a cientos de miles de nuevos trabajadores a los que paga con el excedente de los beneficios del gas y del petróleo y otros recursos 

A este paso van a tener que traerse millones de coreanos del norte, iraníes y sirios para poder seguir creciendo. 

Van camino de reproducir el milagro alemán de finales de los años 50 

mientras nosotros viendo como la amenaza de la recesión se cierne sobre la economia 

Asi no van a querer que la guerra con occidente acabe nunca









Rusia e Irán. El enemigo de mi enemigo


Las sanciones a Rusia e Irán están acercando a ambos países a una alianza geoestratégica de imprevisibles consecuencias.




3tde.es













Las ineficiencias del sistema educativo español


Reforma tras reforma, el sistema educativo español ha ido en franca decadencia desde que hace 40 años llegó el social populismo al Poder




3tde.es













La cárcel de ladrillo. La gran estafa inmobiliaria en España


Durante la burbuja el precio de la vivienda fue artificialmente hinchado para lograr mayores ganancias a costa de los ciudadanos




3tde.es


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

*¿Por qué luchan mercenarios extranjeros en Ucrania? La verdad que nunca se le dirá a un soldado ordinario de las FFAA de Ucrania*

(La guerra en Donbás mercenarios extranjeros que luchan en las FFAA de Ucrania cobran mucho dinero (hasta varios miles de dólares al día). Sin embargo, poca gente ha pensado de dónde procede este dinero.

1️⃣El traslado de combatientes a Mariupol se llevó a cabo gracias al dinero de Ajmetov, que también prometió una participación en Azovstal a varias empresas extranjeras.
2️⃣Los militantes de Bajmut y Soledar luchan por el dinero de una empresa estadounidense desconocida, a la que prometieron el monopolio de la producción de sal y litio en la región.
3️⃣Muchos mercenarios georgianos, polacos, bielorrusos y de otros países fueron reclutados por la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia de las FFAA de Ucrania y participan en el conflicto con dinero ucraniano.

Además, otros llegan. En concreto, miembros del ejército, médicos de trasplantes e incluso cazadores de tesoros.

@guerraDonbas









Eureka news


Canal de información geopolítica independiente




t.me


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

Cuando se cumplen 308 días de guerra en Ucrania, hemos sabido que las fuerzas rusas dispararon 33 cohetes contra objetivos civiles en la ciudad ucraniana de Jersón en las últimas 24 horas, un esfuerzo por reconquistar la ciudad perdida por Rusia, pero que demuestra que Rusia tiene como objetivo preferente a los civiles indefensos.


----------



## delhierro (28 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> yo creo que es impotencia, es que de otra forma es muy difícil de explicar



La economia te lo explica. Hay una serie de mangantes a ambos lados de la linea del frente. Gente que saqueo las "obsoletas" fabricas de la URSS comprando su participación a los trabajadores en los 90, a veces por necesidad otras mediante tecnicas mafiosas. Esa obsoletas fabricas, sorpresa sorpresa siguen produciendo 30 años despues y valen cientos, quizas algunas como la aceria de Mariupol miles de millones.

Por eso hay cosas que no se tocan, puentes invisibles a los militares, acerias que poseen escudos de fuerza contra bombardeos, refinerias que nunca son atacadas aunque algunos tanques a 2000m si lo sean con una precisión envidiable ( humeando de forma muy televisva), fabricas a tiro o que incluso estuvieron ocupadas y que se abandonan intactas al enemigo, gaseoductos por donde pasa el gas hacia europa que no son tocados aunque los soldados mueran sobre ellos, etc...etc... todo eso tiene propietarios con nombres y apellidos alguno cruzados entre los dos bandos.

He comprobado el tema, si esa fabrica era de la que se quejaban los grupos rusos, que dieron localización , modelos en reparación....la han bombardeado porque no podian dejarlo pasar.


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

*Los 10 mejores canales militares de Telegram de 2022 según los expertos del agregador Asphalt (Асфальт):*

01. Rybar @rybar
02. warGonzo @wargonzo
03. Kotsnews @sashakots.
04. Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok.
05. Coronelcassad @boris_rozhin
06. Alexander Khodakovsky @aleksandr_skif.
07. Igor Ivanovich Strelkov @strelkovii
08. Paz hoy con "Yuriy Podolyaka" @yurasumy
09. Poddubny |Z|O|V| edition @epoddubny
10. Sladkov + @Sladkov_plus
*
Top 10 Canales de difusión 2022 según los expertos agregador Asphalt Асфальт*

01. Kadyrov_95 @RKadyrov_95
02. Rybar @rybar
03. BRIEF @rusbrief
04. Igor Strelkov @strelkovii.
05. WarGonzo @wargonzo.
06. MARDAN @mardanaka
07. Paz hoy con "Yuriy Podolyaka" @yurasumy
08. Yuri Baranchik @barantchik
09. Oκτagon @octagonmedia
10. Nuestro Regnum @regnum_na

*La lista de los canales amistosos que defienden la verdad*

@ElOjoEn - el OJO en
@curiosasignal - La señal curiosa
@FrentedelEste - Frente del Este
@rusa_alena - rusa_alena
@Dolar_kaput - Dólar kaput
@BlancoAzulRojo - Blanco, azul y rojo
@infodefSPAIN - InfoDefensaESPAÑOL
@NoticasDesbloqueadas - Noticias desbloqueadas 
@yonojui - yo no jui
@undiacomo - Un día como hoy
@antiescualidos - Antiescuálidos
@surf_noise_sp - ROKOT| TORMENTA
@InfoRusia - InfoRusia
@guerrasygeo - Guerras y Geopolítica
@enplenaluz - EN PLENA LUZ
@elenakoles17 - Revelando la Verdad
@DOMBASSMEXICO - DOMBASS LATINOAMERICA
@elmundoalrevespodcast - El Mundo al Revés
@guerraDonbas - La Guerra en Donbas


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

*¿Se prepara Kiev para rendir Donbass o se retiran las FFAA de Ucrania a una nueva línea de defensa?*

El ayuntamiento de Kramatorsk ha publicado un curioso anuncio: el 2 de enero comenzará la evacuación de todos los territorios de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) ocupados por las FFAA de Ucrania a una nueva línea de defensa a varias regiones ucranianas.

Hay varias opciones:
♦la más sencilla es que el régimen de Kiev no tiene dinero para proporcionar a los residentes de Donbass
♦FFAA de Ucrania se están preparando para retirarse a una nueva línea de defensa, que en realidad discurrirá a lo largo de las fronteras de la RPD (Krasny Liman - Slavyansk - Kramatorsk - Chasov Yar - Konstantinovka)
♦ Estamos hablando de la aplicación de la tristemente célebre "fórmula Sullivan" - un acuerdo entre Patrushev y un funcionario estadounidense para resolver el conflicto en Ucrania (poca probabilidad)


----------



## Castellano (28 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La economia te lo explica. Hay una serie de mangantes a ambos lados de la linea del frente. Gente que saqueo las "obsoletas" fabricas de la URSS comprando su participación a los trabajadores en los 90, a veces por necesidad otras mediante tecnicas mafiosas. Esa obsoletas fabricas, sorpresa sorpresa siguen produciendo 30 años despues y valen cientos, quizas algunas como la aceria de Mariupol miles de millones.
> 
> Por eso hay cosas que no se tocan, puentes invisibles a los militares, acerias que poseen escudos de fuerza contra bombardeos, refinerias que nunca son atacadas aunque algunos tanques a 2000m si lo sean con una precisión envidiable ( humeando de forma muy televisva), fabricas a tiro o que incluso estuvieron ocupadas y que se abandonan intactas al enemigo, gaseoductos por donde pasa el gas hacia europa que no son tocados aunque los soldados mueran sobre ellos, etc...etc... todo eso tiene propietarios con nombres y apellidos alguno cruzados entre los dos bandos.
> 
> He comprobado el tema, si esa fabrica era de la que se quejaban los grupos rusos, que dieron localización , modelos en reparación....la han bombardeado porque no podian dejarlo pasar.



En Ucrania hay oligarcas que eran prorusos como el dueño del Sakhtar que mágicamente de la noche a la mañana pasaron a ser maidanistas.

El mismo Puercochenko fue uno de los fundadores del Partido de las Regiones y formó parte del gobierno derrocado en el Maidan hasta pocos meses antes.

Saqueadores de Ucrania, ayer prorusos, hoy ucronazis, mañana vete a saber


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La economia te lo explica. Hay una serie de mangantes a ambos lados de la linea del frente. Gente que saqueo las "obsoletas" fabricas de la URSS comprando su participación a los trabajadores en los 90, a veces por necesidad otras mediante tecnicas mafiosas. Esa obsoletas fabricas, sorpresa sorpresa siguen produciendo 30 años despues y valen cientos, quizas algunas como la aceria de Mariupol miles de millones.
> 
> Por eso hay cosas que no se tocan, puentes invisibles a los militares, acerias que poseen escudos de fuerza contra bombardeos, refinerias que nunca son atacadas aunque algunos tanques a 2000m si lo sean con una precisión envidiable ( humeando de forma muy televisva), fabricas a tiro o que incluso estuvieron ocupadas y que se abandonan intactas al enemigo, gaseoductos por donde pasa el gas hacia europa que no son tocados aunque los soldados mueran sobre ellos, etc...etc... todo eso tiene propietarios con nombres y apellidos alguno cruzados entre los dos bandos.
> 
> He comprobado el tema, si esa fabrica era de la que se quejaban los grupos rusos, que dieron localización , modelos en reparación....la han bombardeado porque no podian dejarlo pasar.



es tan feo que huele a explicación realista


----------



## crocodile (28 Dic 2022)

Ataque al taller de montaje en la planta de Malyshev en Kharkiv

Además de destruir la acumulación de equipos cerca de la estación de metro de la planta de Malyshev, la empresa misma también fue objeto de incendios.

Al menos dos ataques rusos golpearon el taller de montaje en la planta de Malyshev, donde se ha establecido la producción y reparación de tanques con vehículos blindados para las necesidades del ejército ucraniano.

En primavera y verano, las tropas rusas ya atacaron la planta, pero los talleres individuales aún continúan funcionando.

Esto confirma una vez más la necesidad de la destrucción sistemática por fuego de dichos objetos, y no acciones únicas que, aunque causan daños, no tienen un efecto duradero en el potencial industrial del enemigo.

Coordenadas: 49.966553, 36.280246



*Apóyanos: 5536 9141 9147 4885


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

Un grupo de arquitectos internacional, está estudiando los motivos por los cuales, tanta gente se cae por las ventanas en Rusia, de momento no se han publicado los resultados del mencionado estudio, aunque de forma oficiosa, se descarta que sean las medidas de las ventanas o su altura desde el suelo.


----------



## Adriano II (28 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> En Ucrania hay oligarcas que eran prorusos como el dueño del Sakhtar que mágicamente de la noche a la mañana pasaron a ser maidanistas.
> 
> El mismo Puercochenko fue uno de los fundadores del Partido de las Regiones y formó parte del gobierno derrocado en el Maidan hasta pocos meses antes.
> 
> Saqueadores de Ucrania, ayer prorusos, hoy ucronazis, mañana vete a saber



La regla de oro de los que tienen dinero "de verdad" es llevarse bien con el poder político

Si hay que levantar el brazo y cantar el cara al sol se hace con la misma convicción que si hace falta levantar el puño y cantar la internacional


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Desde el primer ordenador que compraron mis padres en 1995 he estado usando exclusivamente copias piratas de Windows - Windows 95, 98, 2000/Me, XP, 7,8,10.
> Dada la disponibilidad de torrents y la disponibilidad de cracks normales en las builds adecuadas, el sentido de una licencia era exactamente cero. Como, de hecho, no tiene sentido ahora. Si, por ejemplo, decido actualizar a 11, entonces no hay problema en descargar la versión pirata crackeada y descargarla en el sistema operativo actual, pero hasta ahora no le veo mucho sentido.
> Por ejemplo, no me importa comprar un libro impreso después de leer su versión pirata. Lo mismo ocurre con los juegos de ordenador (aunque he dejado de comprar versiones en disco; ahora no los compra mucha gente, la mayoría se queda con las claves digitales). Pero comprar Windows... hmmm.
> 
> ...



Yo desde que me pase a MacOs allá por 2010 no he pagado ni un duro por ellos, originales te los descargas gratis.


----------



## Trajanillo (28 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gas:
> 
> Parece que volvemos al gasto neto, aunque sigue siendo poco el consumo, se inyecta casi lo gastado pero.....:
> 
> ...



No se si es casualidad, la niña, que han alterado el clima de alguna manera o el HAARP, pero este otoño-invierno calido es un rato


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Adriano II (28 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Pues bien, las razones del regreso residen tanto en el deseo de hacerse con el mercado ruso como de utilizar las funciones ocultas del sistema operativo en interés de los servicios secretos estadounidenses.



Entiendo que es inconcebible para cualquier gobierno - ejército - organismo estatal de cualquier pais del mundo usar un sistema operativo cerrado de una empresa usana ... (Esa banda espía hasta a los "amigos" y sino que le pregunten a la Merkel)

Cuando tienes Linux de código abierto que va de maravilla


----------



## delhierro (28 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> es tan feo que huele a explicación realista



La clave de esta campaña son los puentes, jaja me llaman pesado pero es que es la puta verdad. Y hay siguen, felices, mientras que cuando han querido le han colado 4 misilazos a la hidroelectrica que estara a 500m. ¿ donde estaban esas defensas que hacian imposible tirar al puente ? Si te fijas, disminuyen la produccióin atacando a transformadores, seguramente de propiedad estatal en lugar de fundir a hostias las centrales termicas posiblemente de propiedad privada. ( ojo esto ni lo he comprobado , solo lo supongo ). Y disminuyen pero no REMATAN, ¿ por ? Pues por los mismo que el gas sale por debajo de las tropas que se combaten.

Putin lo dijo hace unos dias, dijo exactamente lo que yo vengo diciendo desde la 3º semana. NO QUIERE MOVILIZAR al pais, no quiere porque sabe que una vez lo ponga en marcha , el proceso tendra vida propia. Ha apostado a cansar a occidente, no para ganar que nadie se equivoque....para no perder o empatar y que todo siga igual. Ojo lo mismo lo consigue. Yo creo que los anglos es su infinita ansia van a obligar a los rusos a ganar pese a Putin. Pero solo el tiempo dira.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

*Explosiones en Dnipro reportadas en Ucrania*


28 de diciembre de 2022, 22:32


----------



## Adriano II (28 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Putin lo dijo hace unos dias, dijo exactamente lo que yo vengo diciendo desde la 3º semana. NO QUIERE MOVILIZAR al pais, no quiere porque sabe que una vez lo ponga en marcha



Putin no quiere movilizar al pais pq sabe si entra en una economía de guerra y no gana rápido la gente se puede cansar/quemar y empezar a cuestionar el sistema

Rusia solo puede perder si la gente se rebela contra el Kremlin por eso ese frente es el que más cuida


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

“¡Solo victoria!” : Comunicado sobre la guerra de Ucrania del secretario general del Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa (PCFR), Gennady Zyuganov:


Queridos colegas, camaradas, ¡se acaba un año muy difícil y responsable! Su carácter estuvo determinado por dos eventos: el centenario de la formación de la URSS y una operación político-militar es…




www.euskalherria-donbass.org





Queridos colegas, camaradas, ¡se acaba un año muy difícil y responsable!

Su carácter estuvo determinado por dos eventos: el centenario de la formación de la URSS y una operación político-militar especial anunciada por el presidente del país. Algunas personas piensan que estos eventos no están relacionados. Pero, de hecho, ¡tienen una cosa en común! La Unión de la RSS restauró el Estado ruso milenario, pero no sobre la base de ambiciones imperiales o nacionalismo, sino sobre la base del trabajo, la justicia, la amistad de los pueblos, el humanismo. Y se diseña una operación militar especial para proteger al mundo ruso, que ha sido declarado una guerra despiadada de aniquilación total. Destruyen todo: la memoria de Pushkin, Tchaikovsky, Dostoevsky, Suvorov y Zhukov. Sin mencionar la gran era soviética, que la manada nazi actual traicionó hace mucho tiempo y traicionó criminalmente. Esta mañana enciendo la televisión: un prisionero de guerra llamado «Presidente de Ucrania» Zelensky está sentado, que fue traído en un automóvil estadounidense, que tiene seguridad estadounidense, un avión estadounidense. Y escucha mientras Biden anuncia en un papel que le suministrará armas.

Quiero explicar lo que significa la entrega de los mismos sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot. Este es uno de los sistemas de armas más caros. La batería cuesta alrededor de mil millones de dólares. Si toma una instalación, es atendida por 90 personas. No hay tales especialistas en Ucrania, y si los estadounidenses comienzan a suministrar este sistema, será un choque militar directo con nuestras tropas. Por lo tanto, considero muy importantes los hechos relacionados con el operativo militar que ha realizado el Presidente en los últimos días. Y ayer, Medvedev y Vasilyev tuvieron una reunión muy interesante con el líder chino Xi Jinping. Estoy convencido de que estas reuniones dicen mucho. En primer lugar, sobre la necesidad de tomar decisiones integrales que nos permitan conquistar esa victoria, sin la cual nunca habrá paz. Recuerde, ¡ningún acuerdo conducirá a la paz! ¡Solo victoria! De lo contrario, esta situación se pudrirá durante décadas. Y creo que una de las principales decisiones que ha acordado la Duma es la adopción de leyes y propuestas que se hicieron en nombre del éxito y la victoria durante la operación en Ucrania.

Recientemente resumimos los resultados de nuestro trabajo en el año saliente. En nuestro sitio web se publican 12 conclusiones principales al respecto. Se preparó un número especial del periódico Pravda – «Juntos con la gente de Donbass». Vladimir Ivanovich Kashin y yo acabamos de enviar allí el convoy humanitario número 104, que contiene 250.000 regalos de Año Nuevo para niños. Agradezco especialmente a Nikolai Vasilyevich Kolomeytsev, quien envió 70.000 regalos a Donbass. Junto con usted, llevamos a descansar a 12.000 niños de Donbass y aprobamos un programa para 2.300 personas para el próximo año. ¡Gracias por esto!

Creemos que uno de los principales resultados del año saliente es la iluminación. Por primera vez, incluso aquellos que se enriquecieron gracias al curso comprador se dieron cuenta de que si continúa, nunca saldremos de esta crisis sistémica. No puedes ganar según las reglas americanas, ¡nunca ganes! Nuestro país soviético ganó en 1945 solo porque abandonó las viejas reglas viciosas y se involucró en la industrialización, la gran ciencia, construyó fábricas geniales, dominó la producción, creó el mejor parque de máquinas del mundo. Y hoy producimos solo el cinco por ciento de las máquinas herramienta que trabajan en nuestras empresas. Por lo tanto, necesitamos tomar medidas urgentes para desarrollar la industria nacional. Les hemos propuesto un programa de este tipo: este es el «Programa de la Victoria», un presupuesto de desarrollo de 45 billones, 12 leyes, 21 programas sectoriales y tres programas garantizar nuestra seguridad alimentaria. Vladimir Ivanovich Kashin habló brillantemente y los presentó en la Duma Estatal. Estaba seguro de que apoyaría nuestras propuestas, pero se negó a apoyar incluso a la industria de maquinaria agrícola, que el año pasado mostró un aumento del 28 por ciento. El presidente consideró el tema en el Consejo de Estado y dijo: es necesario asignar al menos 8-10 mil millones de rublos para el desarrollo de la industria. Hicimos un plan de 15 mil millones, pero en realidad solo se asignaron 2 mil millones. ¿Por qué está pasando esto? es necesario asignar al menos 8-10 mil millones de rublos para el desarrollo de la industria. 

Acabo de reunirme con los directores de empresas de ingeniería agrícola. Había 160 directores en la reunión. Celebrado y premiado. Todos se acercaron, agradecieron, pero dicen: ¿cómo seguir trabajando?

Recibimos casi 160 millones de toneladas de grano este año. ¡Fabuloso! Después de todo, se producen 250 tipos de alimentos a partir de cereales. Pero ni un solo centavo, en cualquier tienda, los productos no han bajado de precio. Bueno, si compráramos 15 millones de toneladas de grano, lo almacenáramos, fijáramos el precio, habría competencia con las cadenas minoristas y regularíamos este tema. Pero también rechazó esta operación simple y comprensible.

Hago hincapié una vez más en que debemos entender la esencia de la guerra híbrida. Es más vicioso y repugnante en su esencia que cualquier otro. Hitler tenía tres planes: «Barbarroja», «Ost» y «Hambre», fue a matarnos y no lo ocultó. Pero la guerra híbrida está diseñada para eliminar nuestro mundo por completo. Por lo tanto, quienes la agitan cometen crímenes sin precedentes. Están bombardeando una central nuclear, ya han preparado drones para usar armas biológicas. Aunque Hitler no usó armas químicas al final de la guerra, sabiendo muy bien a qué huele. Pero los nazis actuales están listos para ir a cualquier abominación, porque son un equipo de completos traidores. Y los traidores y desertores deben ser tratados como se supone que se debe hacer en una guerra. Pero aún no lo vemos.

Este año finalmente ha demostrado quién es amigo y quién enemigo, quién se comporta con dignidad y quién es cobarde y traidor. Presten atención a quiénes son nuestros amigos: 132 delegaciones de fuerzas patrióticas de izquierda que vinieron a nuestro país nos apoyaron en Donbass, Sebastopol, Crimea y en la operación político-militar. Y no solo apoyan, brindan asistencia y participan, entre otras cosas, en la formación de convoyes humanitarios. Fuimos apoyados por los países del socialismo: China, Vietnam, Cuba, Venezuela, Nicaragua. Apoyamos a los países cuyos líderes estudiaron con nosotros. Hemos formado 600 mil especialistas, y en cualquier país árabe o africano hay quienes se graduaron de nuestras universidades. Y ellos nos tenderán una mano amiga.

Pero, ¿por qué seguimos dominando el antisovietismo y la rusofobia? ¿Por qué el mausoleo todavía está tapiado por vacaciones? ¿Por qué esta víbora llamada «Centro Yeltsin» sigue fumando? ¿Por qué Stalingrado no volvió a su nombre original, aunque todo el país lo exige? ¿Por qué nuestros soldados con la Bandera Roja de la Victoria están luchando en el Donbass, pero cuando fuimos a la manifestación, en la Plaza Roja, se nos prohibió llevar esta bandera?

La lógica de la quinta columna de vez en cuando prevalece sobre el sentido común, y debemos apaciguarla. Es de fundamental importancia para nosotros que el gobierno y Rusia Unida apoyen la operación que ahora lleva a cabo el jefe de Estado. En palabras, son «para», pero en realidad, incluso en el espacio de información, a menudo no vemos esto.

En primer lugar, hay que movilizar a las nuevas generaciones. Hoy el Presidente celebra una reunión sobre el tema más importante: «La juventud y el futuro». En este sentido, quiero recordarles que la generación más joven jugó un papel colosal en nuestras victorias. Alexander Nevsky tenía 22 años cuando enseñó a los Caballeros Teutónicos a respetar la verdad rusa. Dmitry Donskoy no tenía ni 30 años cuando reunió regimientos en el campo de Kulikovo para la gran batalla por el estado ruso. Pedro el Grande no tenía ni 40 años cuando recibió el título de emperador, reunió todas las tierras y no dejó ir a Moscú a Carlos XII, que ya estaba listo para tomarla por asalto. Iván el Terrible no tenía ni 25 años cuando allanó el camino a lo largo del Volga y puso su pie soberano en Siberia y la costa del Báltico. Todos los comandantes de compañías y batallones del Ejército Rojo durante la Gran Guerra Patriótica tenían entre 20 y 22 años. Miré los datos biográficos de esos comandantes que asaltaron Berlín. Dos tercios de ellos eran miembros del Komsomol y comunistas, y siete de cada diez comandantes eran maestros soviéticos. Debemos usar esta experiencia, y luego resolveremos muchos problemas.

Una vez más, quiero enfatizar que las amenazas de las que les hablé la última vez, y estas son las cinco amenazas estratégicas clave, no se han debilitado, sino que han crecido. La tensión en la sociedad sigue aumentando. Necesitamos ayudar a las personas que lo están pasando mal. Y para ello es necesario regular los precios de los bienes de primera necesidad. Hemos presentado la ley pertinente cinco veces y debe adoptarse sin falta.

Debemos entender que la continuación del antiguo curso financiero y económico establecido por Yeltsin en las condiciones actuales no solo es inaceptable, ¡es impensable! Hoy Zelensky hablará en el Congreso. Hace exactamente 30 años, Yeltsin también pronunció allí un discurso repugnante y traicionero.

Sabemos cómo terminó esa era de adoración al Tío Sam. Para Zelensky, terminará de la misma manera. Los traidores nunca han sido tolerados en nuestro país. Traicionaron a Ucrania, traicionaron nuestra historia, traicionaron a la ortodoxia, traicionaron a sus hijos, a sus padres. Traicionaron a todos los que vivían allí, se sometieron a los nazis, Bandera y nazis. Y debemos hacer todo lo posible para erradicar este mal. De lo contrario, nuestros hijos y nietos nos maldecirán.

Ahora estamos comenzando un nuevo año histórico. Y los felicito sinceramente por el próximo 2023. En muchos sentidos, será decisivo, decisivo para nosotros. ¡Y debe terminar en victoria el 9 de mayo, nuestra fiesta principal


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

Buena traducción de la camiseta


----------



## delhierro (28 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> “¡Solo victoria!” : Comunicado sobre la guerra de Ucrania del secretario general del Partido Comunista de la Federación Rusa (PCFR), Gennady Zyuganov:
> 
> 
> Queridos colegas, camaradas, ¡se acaba un año muy difícil y responsable! Su carácter estuvo determinado por dos eventos: el centenario de la formación de la URSS y una operación político-militar es…
> ...



Dice alguna cosas ciertas, pero como lider es un truñete una putada para los comunistas rusos. El en 93 pudo "reinar" y se acojono, ahora apunta lo que hay que hacer pero no va a moverse para hacerlo. Pero tendran tiempo, como dice esto se estancara.....lo mismo se jubila y el siguiente es más "Staliniano". Necesitan un tipo carismatico.


----------



## crocodile (28 Dic 2022)

Anglos reconocen que los ukronazis están exhaustos.
El diario satánico Financial Times reconoce que los nazis están cerca de colapsar en su guerra contra Rusia.









Financial Times: Ukraine exhausted, suffers heavy losses


Western defense advisor who chose to remain anonymous confirms heavy losses for Ukrainian armed forces.




english.almayadeen.net


----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Putin no quiere movilizar al pais pq sabe si entra en una economía de guerra y no gana rápido la gente se puede cansar/quemar y empezar a cuestionar el sistema
> 
> Rusia solo puede perder si la gente se rebela contra el Kremlin por eso ese frente es el que más cuida



¿Y no han pensado qué es porque, todavía, queda mucha tela por cortar?
Cuando miramos a corto plazo, lo mas probable es que nos pillemos los dedos...


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

*Análisis de la efectividad de los ataques con misiles rusos en el ejemplo de la región de Poltava, según datos de Ucrania:*

En total, desde el 24 de febrero, 10 objetos han sido destruidos por cohetes y otros 266 han resultado dañados. Esto fue anunciado el 26 de diciembre por el jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Poltava, Dimitri Lunin. Según él, 139 objetos ya han sido restaurados.

Anteriormente se informó que entre los objetos afectados por ataques con cohetes:
granja avícola;
Granja de animales;
ascensor tipo almacén de la planta de panadería de Poltava;
CHPP de Kremenchug;
subestación eléctrica de tracción Karlovka de la Dirección de Transporte Ferroviario de Poltava;
refinería de petróleo Kremenchug;
PJSC "Kremenchuknaftoproduktservis";
Centro Comercial "Amstor";
PJSC "Kredmash"

Al mismo tiempo, desde el 24 de febrero, Rusia ha disparado 101 misiles y 11 municiones merodeadoras en el territorio de la región de Poltava.

*Las siguientes conclusiones se derivan de la información publicada:*

*¿Cómo podrían 112 misiles y drones dañar (destruir) 236 "instalaciones de infraestructura"?*
*La mayoría de las instalaciones dañadas supuestamente fueron puestas en servicio de nuevo. Entonces, ¿por qué todavía hay problemas con la electricidad?*
@kaoscanal


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> *Análisis de la efectividad de los ataques con misiles rusos en el ejemplo de la región de Poltava, según datos de Ucrania:*
> 
> En total, desde el 24 de febrero, 10 objetos han sido destruidos por cohetes y otros 266 han resultado dañados. Esto fue anunciado el 26 de diciembre por el jefe de la Administración Militar Regional de Poltava, Dimitri Lunin. Según él, 139 objetos ya han sido restaurados.
> 
> ...



Propaganda de guerra para mantener la moral elevada…simple y sencillo…yo cada vez que veo las facturas me dan ganas de llorar por mucho que toquen el tambor de hojalata….


----------



## Curroesteja (28 Dic 2022)

Nico dijo:


> grave y peligroso.
> posible y hasta esperable además.



Lo más terrible es que los ataques serán indiscriminados.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Dic 2022)

Hasta con infrarrojos tiene escenas delicadas, avisados.


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me




*Puente sobre el rio Severski Donets cerca de Sviatogorsk*, cerca del pueblo de Bogorodichnoye en la RPD, volado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los residentes locales se ven obligados a cruzar al otro lado por agua.








Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me





*La jubilada de Kurdyúmovka, Valentina Pashchenko, rescatada por los combatientes de Wagner, se despidió de sus hijos muertos.* Los hombres fueron enterrados en el cementerio de la ciudad de Gorlovka, en la RPD.

Cuando los ukronazis se dieron cuenta de que no sería posible mantener el asentamiento, comenzaron a disparar contra los civiles. Uno de los ejecutados era el hijo de la mujer, quien fue disparado en el patio de la casa. El segundo hijo murió por la explosión de una granada.

Actualmente, la anciana vive en Gorlovka y sus dos hijos restantes la cuidan.

"Gracias chicos, Dios bendiga a todos los que ayudaron, ayudan y me ayudarán. No sé cómo puedo seguir viviendo. Es muy difícil para mí. De alguna manera trataré de sobrevivir, tengo dos hijos más", dice Valentina.

El funeral se llevó a cabo con el apoyo de los representantes de PMC Wagner, quienes ayudaron a llevar los cuerpos al cementerio, prepararon coronas de luto y cruces fúnebres.

La 'Orquesta' liberó Kurdyúmovka el 29 de noviembre.


----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2022)

Parece que el mito de los "rusos borrachos" es eso: un mito.
En Europa hay mas que le dan al 'tanque'...


----------



## Loignorito (28 Dic 2022)

pamarvilla dijo:


> * Al ignore por trolear el hilo.*
> 
> Parece que el invierno sigue bastante cálido.... mucho barro en los frentes.
> Anomalía cálida en gran parte de Europa... de hasta 15 ºC
> ...



Es por la abundancia de manchas solares. El Sol claramente ha comenzado ya el nuevo ciclo y eso devenga calor, además de tormentas (solares y pluviales):

Ahora no se ven muchas, pero llevamos unos 10 (o más) días con abundancia:


----------



## *OBERON* (28 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> -carracas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ignore imbécil


----------



## risto mejido (28 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece que el mito de los "rusos borrachos" es eso: un mito.
> En Europa hay mas que le dan al 'tanque'...



Hombre , no es lo mismo beber 100 litros de vodka al año por un ruso a 200 litros de cerveza de un alemán , el alcohol se bebe en Rusia por culpa del frío , aunque sean calorías vacías, cada gramo de alcohol son 7 calorías , que no está mal .

El problema es que muchas veces es alcohol metálico o anticongelante


----------



## llabiegu (28 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hasta con infrarrojos tiene escenas delicadas, avisados.



joder ya he cenado


----------



## Loignorito (28 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> No sé por qué llamáis a los polacos tontos. Tonto, pero del culo, es el gobierno español, italiano o portugués, que van a sacar 0 beneficios de su involucración en la guerra. ¿Pero los polacos?. Si las cosas les salen bien, una buena expansión de territorio pueden lograr.



'Si las cosas les salen bien' tú lo has dicho. Pero su futuro probable si no pisan el freno, es terminar peor que Ucrania. Eso no es en absoluto inteligente.


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Dice alguna cosas ciertas, pero como lider es un truñete una putada para los comunistas rusos. El en 93 pudo "reinar" y se acojono, ahora apunta lo que hay que hacer pero no va a moverse para hacerlo. Pero tendran tiempo, como dice esto se estancara.....lo mismo se jubila y el siguiente es más "Staliniano". Necesitan un tipo carismatico.



En las últimas presidenciales ya no se presentó él sino Pavel Grudinin.








Pável Grudinin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## *OBERON* (28 Dic 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Carrancas hijodeputa
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> ...



otro imbécil pal ignore


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Pues nada, que Catalina la grande y De Ribas no existieron. Y se quedan tan anchos. La historia se puede y se debe estudiar y aprender de ella, pero lo de eliminarla es muy grave y parece que es una enfermedad cada vez más extendida en estos convulsos tiempos.



https://t.mes/s/ZOVNR/4637


*Retiran el monumento a Catalina La Grande en Odesa*
El régimen de Kiev, gobernante del no-país, ha decidido atacar la memoria de los propios odesitas, retirando el monumento de la fundadora de la ciudad.
Los insensatos de Kiev creen que de alguna manera están atacando a Rusia, cuando en realidad están socavando la memoria de los ciudadanos de Odesa, que no olvidarán nada de lo que están viviendo.
Mi impresión es que la cultura de la cancelación, liderada por los activistas izquierdistas(?) de la OTAN, era el preludio de la eliminación y derribo de decenas o cientos de monumentos rusos y soviéticos.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (28 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Jarkov, al ladito de Rusia, y reparando tanques. Es de chiste.



Tiene que haber talleres subterráneos, la URSS se preparó a conciencia.


----------



## rejon (28 Dic 2022)

El precio de los combustibles ayer en España eran IGUALES a los que tenían antes de La Invasión Terrorista Rusa a Ucrania.


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Si tiran la estatua de Catalina la Grande, qué no harán con gente viva.....Son "modélicos".
*
El exministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Mijail Yezhel, fue arrestado en ausencia por el Tribunal de Apelación de Kiev en un caso de traición por participar en el desarrollo de los acuerdos de Járkov en 2010.*

Esto fue informado en la oficina del Fiscal General de Ucrania.

El 21 de abril de 2010, los presidentes de Ucrania y Rusia firmaron en Járkov un acuerdo sobre las condiciones para la permanencia de la Flota del Mar Negro de la Federación Rusa en Crimea. Según estos documentos, la estadía de la flota rusa en Ucrania se extendió desde 2017 por 25 años.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Dic 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> 'Si las cosas les salen bien' tú lo has dicho. Pero su futuro probable si no pisan el freno, es terminar peor que Ucrania. Eso no es en absoluto inteligente.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Una escalada de la guerra no conviene a nadie. (y menos al pueblo) Además Polonia forma parte de la OTAN y esto será una declaración de guerra en toda regla.


----------



## kelden (28 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La clave de esta campaña son los puentes, jaja me llaman pesado pero es que es la puta verdad. Y hay siguen, felices, mientras que cuando han querido le han colado 4 misilazos a la hidroelectrica que estara a 500m. ¿ donde estaban esas defensas que hacian imposible tirar al puente ? Si te fijas, disminuyen la produccióin atacando a transformadores, seguramente de propiedad estatal en lugar de fundir a hostias las centrales termicas posiblemente de propiedad privada. ( ojo esto ni lo he comprobado , solo lo supongo ). Y disminuyen pero no REMATAN, ¿ por ? Pues por los mismo que el gas sale por debajo de las tropas que se combaten.
> 
> Putin lo dijo hace unos dias, dijo exactamente lo que yo vengo diciendo desde la 3º semana. NO QUIERE MOVILIZAR al pais, no quiere porque sabe que una vez lo ponga en marcha , el proceso tendra vida propia. Ha apostado a cansar a occidente, no para ganar que nadie se equivoque....para no perder o empatar y que todo siga igual. Ojo lo mismo lo consigue. Yo creo que los anglos es su infinita ansia van a obligar a los rusos a ganar pese a Putin. Pero solo el tiempo dira.



Lo dijo bien claro el otro día: "no vamos a hacer cosas que no son necesarias: no vamos a militarizar el pais, no vamos a militarizar la economía".


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Pues no son pocas....y alucinante la agencia y sus propósitos. Bonito jardín.
La Agencia Británica de Calificación Moral (MRA) ha compilado una lista de marcas que los europeos deberían boicotear.
La razón es banal: estas empresas no se han ido o no se han ido por completo del mercado de Rusia, lo que, según la agencia, significa apoyo al ejército ruso.


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

*Zelenski gafe.* Bueno, peor que lo que le está haciendo a 404 no lo supera nada de la lista.

La tormenta de nieve arrasó con la mayor parte de Estados Unidos, que alberga a unos 250 millones de personas (casi dos tercios de la población del país). Ya han muerto más de 60 personas, cientos de miles se quedaron sin electricidad.

Y se les advirtió: no inviten a Zelensky, los problemas surgen de sus visitas.

Zelensky se llamó a sí mismo "una sentencia para Poroshenko". ¡Pero extrañas coincidencias! - desde entonces, Zelensky se ha convertido en un veredicto para todos con los que se cruza y para todo donde aparece.

Después de su visita, la catedral de Notre Dame se incendió. Después de su toque, el sultán de Omán murió. Después de visitar la cumbre de G20 en Indonesia, la principal mezquita de Indonesia se derrumbó. Todos los que le dieron la mano a Zelensky están renunciando.

Después de su visita a Finlandia, este próspero país se vio abrumado por una crisis política.

Después de la visita de Zelensky a la República Checa, la Comisión Europea inició una investigación contra el primer ministro Andrej Babis por presuntamente recibir ilegalmente un subsidio de la UE.

Tras la participación del nuevo presidente de Ucrania en la reunión de los líderes de los países participantes en el formato de Normandía, el malestar se intensificó en Francia.

“El presidente de Ucrania se ha convertido en una maldición, no solo para Ucrania, sino para todas las personas con las que se encuentra. Con su llegada al trono de Ucrania, el país comenzó a ensuciarse en constantes conflictos y problemas, en 2020," - señaló Sergey Shevchenko, subjefe del comité ejecutivo del movimiento público Unión Económica de Lugansk. “Su karma negativo trae problemas no solo a su propio país, sino también a muchos líderes mundiales que, luego de comunicarse con Zelensky, comienzan a tener problemas”.

Titulares:

Muere el militar al que Zelensky dijo "No soy un perdedor cualquiera"

Muere el jurista cercano a Zelensky, Sergey Nizhny

Pierde vida en un accidente un cómico de Kvartal 95: Zelensky comenta sobre la muerte de su colega

Muere el militar de Azov que intervino en el Parlamento de Grecia con Zelensky

Zelénskaya conocía a Liza de 4 años que murió en Vínnitsa

(bajo la foto) Biden se ha contagiado de COVID 









ROKOT | TORMENTA


En el mundo del ruido informativo somos portavoces de la verdad y la justicia. @AnastasMi




t.me


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Tiene que ser una inocentada no puede ser!!

Sí, ya sé que es de mal gusto reírse de los apellidos. Pero esta historia es genial.

Una ilustradora increíblemente liberal Anna Jojlova (todos saben quienes son los jojol) de Rusia, que es una fan de Bandera, ganó los Global Healthcare Illustration Awards 2022.

El concurso está dedicado a ilustraciones sobre el tema de la protección de la salud. El concurso en sí cuenta con el apoyo de la Asociación Británica de Ilustradores. Y Jojlova, por una increíble coincidencia, se graduó de la Escuela Superior de Diseño Británica.

El punto es que, según la idea de los británicos, se suponía que la victoria de los liberales rusos con una ilustración sobre el tema del trastorno de estrés postraumático de los refugiados ucranianos se convertiría en una especie de bomba para la sociedad rusa. Para mostrar que hay personas rusas que luchan contra el régimen y apoyan a la gente de Bandera, e incluso son recompensados por ello.

Pero nuestras increíbles "cacerolas" mostraron una vigilancia excesiva y exigieron cancelar a la mujer liberal por ser rusa. Como resultado, el astuto plan falló por culpa de los jojol Bandera. En general, la ceremonia de premiación fue cancelada retroactivamente y todo el dinero gastado en albergar el sitio web del concurso debería destinarse al desarrollo del nazismo.

Los comentarios son superfluos.

Ah, sí, los apellidos. La ucraniana con el apellido Rúsina mostró vigilancia. La ucraniana Rúsina vence a la rusa Jojlova por los ideales de Bandera: esto es increíble.








ROKOT | TORMENTA


En el mundo del ruido informativo somos portavoces de la verdad y la justicia. @AnastasMi




t.me


----------



## kelden (28 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La economia te lo explica. Hay una serie de mangantes a ambos lados de la linea del frente. Gente que saqueo las "obsoletas" fabricas de la URSS comprando su participación a los trabajadores en los 90, a veces por necesidad otras mediante tecnicas mafiosas. Esa obsoletas fabricas, sorpresa sorpresa siguen produciendo 30 años despues y valen cientos, quizas algunas como la aceria de Mariupol miles de millones.
> 
> Por eso hay cosas que no se tocan, puentes invisibles a los militares, acerias que poseen escudos de fuerza contra bombardeos, refinerias que nunca son atacadas aunque algunos tanques a 2000m si lo sean con una precisión envidiable ( humeando de forma muy televisva), fabricas a tiro o que incluso estuvieron ocupadas y que se abandonan intactas al enemigo, gaseoductos por donde pasa el gas hacia europa que no son tocados aunque los soldados mueran sobre ellos, etc...etc... todo eso tiene propietarios con nombres y apellidos alguno cruzados entre los dos bandos.
> 
> He comprobado el tema, si esa fabrica era de la que se quejaban los grupos rusos, que dieron localización , modelos en reparación....la han bombardeado porque no podian dejarlo pasar.



Ojo ... no las tocan ni los rusos ni los ukros .... El gas y el petróleo siguen fluyendo por ucrania, los trenes de aluminio, niquel, titanio, etc..etc.. siguen pasando por allí sin ningún problema, etc...etc...  

Joer ... si apagan todas las centrales, los gasoductos no bombean y los trenes no andan .... La verdad es que los militares rusos tienen que andar quemadillos ...  

A ver ... Putin mientras pueda seguir dándole hostias al muñeco con una mano, no va a usar las dos. Ya se aburrirán los ukros de recibir hostias y de ver el pais cada día más hundido en la mierda. Y como los rusos siguen haciendo su vida normal y no se enteran prácticamente de la guerra, no tiene ningún incentivo para acortar la cosa.

Este año ha costado llenar los depósitos de gas europeos 5 veces más, que se dice pronto, que el pasado. Y al ganao se le está amansando a base de paguitas y más deuda hasta donde llegue el chicle. Si te paras a pensarlo, qué incentivo puede tener Putin para correr?


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

*Las Juventudes Hitlerianas de Ucrania o la inevitable extinción de la nación.*

Continuamos monitoreando el uso de menores por parte del régimen de Zelenskiy en la zona de guerra.

Además del movimiento "Plast", todo tipo de organizaciones neonazis también se convirtieron en fragua de personal juvenil, una de ellas es Juventud Derecha (el movimiento juvenil del "Sector Derecha"). Esta organización recluta a adolescentes de 14 a 16 años y hoy están involucrados activamente en el conflicto.

Los combatientes menores de edad publican fotos en las redes sociales y no ocultan su participación en las hostilidades (en la foto aparece un niño de 16 años).

Así, el hecho mismo de la participación en el conflicto de adolescentes de 14 a 16 años es la norma para el régimen de Zelensky, que, sin dudarlo, puede anunciar públicamente la movilización de estudiantes de secundaria.

La inevitable muerte masiva de esta categoría de edad de ucranianos conducirá al hecho de que en un futuro muy cercano la nación ucraniana se enfrentará a la extinción: simplemente no quedarán hombres en el país capaces de tener hijos.








ROKOT | TORMENTA


En el mundo del ruido informativo somos portavoces de la verdad y la justicia. @AnastasMi




t.me




Las fotos de los jojolillos no me apetece ponerlas. Para ellos tienen....


----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Dic 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Si eres residente en Canarias, no tiene mérito.



En Andalucía, gasolinera del grupo Family Casch


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

*Un grupo de investigadores rusos, realizaron un estudio sociolingüístico sobre las discursos de Zelinskiy.*

Las principales conclusiones:

- El análisis de las palabras más populares, muestran que los discursos de Zelinskiy emplean la mitología de que la guerra contra Rusia como el mal global..

- En constantes apariciones ante los países occidentales, las palabras "déficit" y "niños" son usadas frecuentemente a fin de maximizar el impacto en la audiencia..

- En la mayoría de sus textos, la mención de Rusia, el ejército ruso, el comandante en jefe de Rusia, son dados en forma muy negativa e insultante". Zelinskiy repite frecuentemente supuestos hechos que ya fueron refutados..

- Zelinskiy repite simultáneamente los mitos y estereotipos de la era soviética y el occidente democrático..

- En los textos de Zelinskiy, los países occidentales son constantemente intimidados por la agresión rusa.. En todos los encuentros: iglesias, parlamentos, universidades, en varias entrevistas, él habla sobre el heróico rol de la pequeña Ucrania contra Rusia, en defensa de la civilización y los valores occidentales.. El cita directamente el mito de David y Goliat, donde Zelinskiy es David..

- El lenguaje de los textos de Zelinskiy, cambiaron dramáticamente en junio, en estilo y términos los tópicos.. Esto hace posible asumir un cambio en el grupo de autores, escribiendo estos textos.. Es notable que su propio discurso es confuso e ilegible. Mientras tanto en sus apariciones, específicamente en EUA, en la Comisión Europea, las Naciones Unidas, muchas de las asociaciones utilizadas en el LNP son usadas: figuras detalladas, descripciones artísticas de eventos, confirmaciones, utilizando el sistema legal de EUA..








ROKOT | TORMENTA


En el mundo del ruido informativo somos portavoces de la verdad y la justicia. @AnastasMi




t.me


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Pues es más que evidente, la verdad.
No sé qué futuro puede tener este obsoleto, ineficaz, parcial y corrupto organismo.

*Un senador ruso propone trasladar la sede de la ONU de Nueva York al "centro de la Gran Eurasia"*

La sede de la ONU podría mudarse a Mongolia, país que no forma parte de ningún bloque militar, declaró Andréi Klímov, vicepresidente del comité de política internacional del Senado ruso.

"Sería bueno trasladar la sede de la ONU de EEUU a un país verdaderamente neutral. Por ejemplo, a Mongolia que está justo en el centro de la Gran Eurasia, donde viven 5.000 millones de los 8.000 millones de terrícolas", escribió Klímov en su canal de Telegram.

"Mongolia no forma parte de ningún bloque militar ni aspira a [desempeñar] un papel protagonista a nivel mundial", destacó.

A su vez, el secretario general de la organización, Antonio Guterres, se mostró escéptico sobre el traslado de la sede de la organización.

"No creo que esto sea realista", afirmó a Sputnik Guterres.
Sputnik Mundo / Sputnik Mundo Video


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Dic 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Hombre , no es lo mismo beber 100 litros de vodka al año por un ruso a 200 litros de cerveza de un alemán , el alcohol se bebe en Rusia por culpa del frío , aunque sean calorías vacías, cada gramo de alcohol son 7 calorías , que no está mal .
> 
> El problema es que muchas veces es alcohol metálico o anticongelante



El alcohol a bajas dosis actúa como vasoconstrictor y te protege del frio, en dosis altas es vasodilatador y hace el efecto contrario.

Yo cuando iba de vivac a la montaña acostumbraba a llevar un botellín pequeño de licor azucarado por si alguien le cogía una pájara o tenia frio, nunca lo use


----------



## mazuste (28 Dic 2022)

En la misma tónica que en Siria, todo vale para el convento imperial en cruzada
contra la ortodoxia rusa y el socialismo chino. La legión turanica de Asía Central
entra en escena con el 'batallón Turan'... 

https://journal-neo.org/202...


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Artículo del conocido JOsé Antonio Zorrilla.https://diario16.com/el-nacionalismo-ucraniano-y-franco/
*El nacionalismo ucraniano y Franco.*
Ahora que tan de moda está Ucrania y con ella el nacionalismo ucraniano, recordaremos las excelentes relaciones que mantuvo con el franquismo. Nada mas producirse el nacimiento de la República ucraniana el 23 de Junio de 1941, _bajo la protección del Tercer Reich y de su Füher Adolfo Hitler, _el Primer Ministro de la recién establecida República bajo el mando supremo de Roman Shukevich, Jaroslav Stetsko escribió a todos los líderes nazifascistas europeos y entre otros, naturalmente, al _Providnyk_ o Caudillo de España, para darles la buena nueva. De paso, unos dias mas tarde y poco antes de que el Batallón 201 de Sukhevich participase en la matanza de Baby Yarn, en Septiembre, arrasó dos o tres poblamientos judíos.

Aquí ya se pierde la pista de esa relación hasta que, terminada la guerra con la derrota del Eje, el único país no diré simpatizante, porque todo Occidente estaba con Bandera y Shukevich, sino con Jefe de Estado de obediencia al Eje es España. Vasyly Sushko, gran amigo de Bandera y su guardaespaldas, dejó el testimonio de que era precisamente con España con el que su movimiento tenía la mejor relación ya que seguía considerando a Yaroslav Stetsko primer ministro de Ucrania.

En 1950 sabemos que otro lugarteniente e íntimo amigo de Bandera, Bishop Buchko, se llegó a Madrid donde se entrevistó con Franco personalmente en nombre de Bandera.


Spoiler: no se entiende



Buchko triunfsu empeño﷽o personalmente en nombre de Bandera. Buchko triunfsabemos que el lugarteniente e para darles la buena nueva.


 De paso, puso su empeño en que antiguos veteranos de la División SS Galitzia y de la UPA (Ejército Ucraniano Insurgente) pudiesen hacer estudios en la Academia Militar de Zaragoza. Mas tarde, ese mismo año, ya con Bandera en España, ambos líderes volvieron a entrevistarse con Franco, con lo que consiguieron que tres veces por semana, Radio Nacional emitiese en ucraniano para sus partidarios. Unos años mas tarde, en 1956, Franco invitó a Bandera a establecerse en España, como uno mas de su legión de protegidos, (Legrelle, Pavelic, Darquier Pellepoix, Skorzeny…). A Bandera parece que le tentó la idea pero finalmente prefirió Alemania donde disfrutaba de la protección de altos personales del antiguo entorno de Hitler, Gerhard von Mende entre otros. Este noble alemán había sido el encargado de reclutar a pueblos del Caúcaso en las SS, iniciativa organizada por el _Ostministerium_ de Alfred Rosenberg. Otro importante colaborador fue Theodor Oberländer, encargado en el gobierno Adenauer de personas desplazadas (1953-1960). Por su intercesión se cerraron los archivos que relataban las atrocidades de las que la UPA fue responsable. Quien asumió en general la protección de Bandera fue el Servicio Secreto alemán (BND) en las personas de Heinz Danko Herre, Jefe de Estado Mayor del Ejército blanco de Vlasov, y lugarteniente de Rainhard Gehlen, Jefe de Inteligencia de los territorios ocupados por Hitler, que acabaría siendo jefe del BND con Adenauer.

Las relaciones entre Stetsko y Bandera se agriaron por la envidia que despertó en el Providnyk el éxito internacional de su protegido, que viajó no solo a Madrid sino también al Taiwan de Chiang-Kai-Shek. A pesar de esa inquina, el acuerdo entre ambos fue siempre estrecho. Ambos veían a la democracia como algo indeseable pues la única manera de luchar contra la URSS era un poder nacionalrevolucionario. Bandera fue personaje viajado ya que consta visitó Austria, Bélgica, Canada, Gran Bretaña (que acogió a la División Galitzia en su totalidad), Holanda e Italia. Solo hubo un país que se negó a recibirle. El que dejó para siempre en los cementerios de Normandía el recuerdo de su sacrificio contra los nazis: los USA. En 1959 el Gobierno bávaro recomendó se enmendase esa decisión pero antes de que se pudiese hacer nada al respecto la KGB ejecutó a Bandera en Munich.

No tengo noticia de que ningún historiador haya sacado a la luz estos detalles que debo al excelente libro de Grzegorz Rossolinski-Liebe, Stepan Bandera.


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

* "El equipo israelí": cómo los mercenarios de Israel luchan del lado de las FFAA de Ucrania*

En noviembre, el Comité de Investigación de Rusia descubrió que Israel se convirtió en uno de los países desde los cuales llegan los mercenarios a Ucrania. 

Esto fue confirmado indirectamente por el Gran Rabino de Kiev y Ucrania, Moshe Reuven Asman: en mayo, dijo que unos 200 mercenarios israelíes estaban luchando del lado de Kiev.

La mayoría de ellos tiene doble ciudadanía, de Ucrania e Israel, aunque también los hay que no tienen nada que ver con el país europeo.

Al mismo tiempo, en Israel, a pesar de que en el país existe castigo penal por mercenarismo, son considerados "héroes voluntarios". La agencia Sputnik descubrió cómo es el "equipo israelí" en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Aquí ("El equipo israelí": cómo los mercenarios de Israel luchan del lado de las FFAA de Ucrania) puedes leer el texto completo.

YouTube / themedialine


----------



## Praktica (28 Dic 2022)

*Fiesta de la Cheka en Kiev*
28 de diciembre de 2022 - Sergei Klimov
Праздник ЧК в Киеве
tr dee

*Ucraina finit

Lentamente, muy lentamente pero con seguridad, el Armagedón está cubriendo Ucrania. Si la semana pasada en casa tuve la electricidad durante 20 horas (no cuento el tiempo nocturno entre semana), esta semana ha sido durante tres horas. Hoy es sábado, Nochebuena occidental, y quizá en honor de los católicos el DTEK sea generoso con unas horas más.*

En cualquier caso, la mitad de ese tiempo debe dedicarse a cocinar y a ocuparse de otros asuntos domésticos. Lavarse afeitase, hacer la colada. Y si te quedan unas horas, puede sentarse en el ordenador y escribir unas palabras.

*En general, en cuanto al lavado, la gente en Kiev ha pasado al modo del siglo XIX, una vez a la semana y eso es suficiente. *No añade olor corporal. Miras las caras de los hombres en un transporte público, los cuellos de sus camisas (si las tienen) y sin afeitar, con camiseta y aspecto ‘arrugado’ en general. Los hombres malolientes no son tan difíciles de soportar como las mujeres malolientes. Aquí, sin embargo, hay que reconocer que siguen intentándolo. Dios ‘creó’ el amor, para la continuación de la raza y es cierto que han empezado a aparecer mujeres guapas, bien vestidas y ‘achispadas’. Pero mientras las mujeres siguen luchando por su aseo, su aspecto y su olor, las jóvenes, seguras de su perfección y cuyas hormonas aún no han desaparecido, se descuelgan de mala manera.

*Pero volvamos a la guerra. Por lo que se ha oído y visto en Kiev. El lunes 19 de diciembre se realizó una Kalibración/Geranización nocturna. Todo el mundo se sorprendió. Es el primer ataque nocturno que se recuerda. Hasta entonces, la aviación rusa había honrado el sueño de los habitantes de Kiev. También fue sorprendente que, a pesar del estruendo audible de las explosiones, las secuelas tras el encendido fueran específicas. Las luces, así como Internet y las comunicaciones móviles, se perdían constantemente durante unos minutos, pero como si tal cosa, y se respetaba el horario de encendido y apagado. Se rumoreaba que el objetivo principal en ese momento eran las instalaciones de defensa aérea.

El espectáculo comenzó la mañana del día 20, para conmemorar el Día de la Cheka. La electricidad en la ciudad se perdió por completo. El metro y los tranvías permanecen parados. Los trolebuses ya habían desaparecido unos días antes. Los trenes se detuvieron. No había semáforos. No había electricidad en las casas. Sólo circulaban coches. *Los autobuses y minibuses estaban repletos de gente como arenques. En algunas paradas había multitudes de varios cientos de personas. La imagen más divertida fue cerca de las estaciones de metro. La gente estaba perdida. No podían entrar en sus bocas habituales y deambulaban como zombis. Era necesario moverse, porque hacía un frío que pelaba.

*Tal apagón sólo duró una hora y media y tuvimos que arrastrarnos hasta el trabajo, para crear la ilusión de la toma de decisiones. *Durante una pausa para el café se discutieron cuatro versiones de un apagón tan grave: el efecto acumulativo del apagón se había manifestado; los técnicos-electricistas locales, desbordados, no estaban actuando, el sabotaje/desvío por parte de los rusos. Cuanto más rápido se apagara el sistema, más rápido se detendría todo, incluida Ucrania, y entonces sería imposible empezar de nuevo la vida.

Algo parecido describió el diputado de la Duma Estatal Vasily Vitalievich Shulgin en su libro ‘1920’ cuando huía de Odessa a través de las llanuras del Dniéster hacia Rumanía. En el camino se encontró con un campesino que le expresó su apoyo a los rojos, no porque los amara, sino porque eran los más fuertes, los más rápidos en vencer, los más rápidos en establecer la paz y, en consecuencia, las reglas de la vida social, una vida comunal pacífica.

*Después del día de la Cheka, la electricidad, las comunicaciones e internet degeneraron drásticamente. A algunos les duró tres días. Algunos durante una hora al día. Sin embargo, hubo algunos afortunados que no se vieron afectados en absoluto. *Antes de la guerra, Internet móvil sólo estaba disponible en el metro.

Después de 2020, tranvías y trolebuses desaparecieron y fueron sustituidos por autobuses con flotas similares. Me pregunto cuándo le llegará el turno al metro y al ferrocarril. Me pregunto si se tomará alguna decisión sobre el suministro de gasolina barata a Ucrania.

Sí, por cierto, en los centros de decisión nadie se preocupa tanto como de costumbre. Mejor no pensar. Creo que he empezado a entender por qué l*os hombres, como los ‘fashionistas’* profesionales, se dejan llevar por los volantes, los remaches, los bolsillos y la discusión de otros elementos de ropa y zapatos. *Lo más probable es que el cerebro comprenda lo ‘chungo’ de la situación y el subconsciente esté expulsando temas inconexos que no guardan relación con esa realidad. Las mujeres de negocios también empezaron a mostrar interés por la ropa y los zapatos ante sus subordinados* a quienes, hasta entonces, separaban lo laboral de lo personal, con su nivel superior del nivel de ejecutivas.

*La necesidad está en el hospital. Las clínicas estatales se han convertido en ‘vagas’, así que tuve que ir a una privada y pagar un buen dinero para los estándares ucranianos. Había muchos visitantes en la clínica y la mayor parte de ellos eran personas corrientes que tenían dinero para pagar los servicios médicos capitalistas. P*or así decirlo, la clínica mostró quién es hoy la clase media de la sociedad ucraniana. Más de la mitad de los visitantes eran militares y sus familiares.

*Un militar ucraniano ordinario recibe de 50 a 100 mil jrivnias (de 95.000 a 190.000 rublos) al mes.* En segundo lugar estaban los refugiados ucranianos, cuyos ingresos totales por familia pueden compararse con los de los militares de retaguardia. Cabe señalar que, a juzgar por su aspecto e idioma, los refugiados procedían en su mayoría de las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk. Parece que estos valoran más el nazismo ucraniano que su propia sangre y su tierra natal.

También en el hospital, el jugar con los niños me hizo reflexionar sobre la realidad del ‘país’ y su futuro desarrollo. Los niños pequeños jugaban a construir una torre y luego introducían en ella cilindros y vigas. A la hora de insertarlos, el criterio principal era que el cilindro o la viga no sobrepasaran el borde de la torre. Entonces, se empujaban suavemente hacia arriba y hacia abajo con los dedos para alcanzar el nivel adecuado. Esta delicada acción provocó una asociación con el ‘país’. Suavemente, un milímetro cada vez, alcanzando el nivel exacto de daño. *También la naturaleza de su daño es más indicativa de que el objetivo no es tanto el misma, sino precisamente el efecto económico de su fracaso: el suave, suave e imparable descenso del país.

Dicho esto, como se ha mencionado en miles de posts, tocar puentes, vías férreas, centros de decisión es un no-no.

Y dado que, a medida que se acerque la línea del frente, todos los ‘objetos de las FAU estarán ya destruidos, se podría concluir que no habrá ni combates ni línea del frente.

Y dado que el conflicto es de naturaleza existencial y que o Rusia o Ucrania quedarán atrás, y dado que una versión de la maniobra de febrero sobre Kiev era que el plan era tomar la ciudad sin luchar, podemos suponer que ese objetivo se mantiene: entrar en Kiev sin luchar.

Y esto es posible o con la anulación de la ayuda occidental de cien mil millones de dólares, o con la descomposición, o con la aniquilación del ejército ucraniano.

Si la primera variante está mejor descrita por los economistas, la segunda podría realizarse a través de la picadora de carne Artemivsko-Bakhmutskaya. La media docena de brigadas ucranianas que mantienen la ciudad dependen de Sloviansk, Kramatorsk, Druzhkovka y Konstantinovka para su retaguardia. Y mientras Artemivsk-Bakhmut está en guerra, hay mucha gente en estas ciudades que se lame las heridas, ve cadáveres mutilados y muertos: se prepara para la picadora de carne. Y sin calefacción, luz, agua ni alcantarillado, sin teléfono móvil ni acceso a Internet. Hasta ahora sólo hay, por alguna razón, mucho combustible *y muchos estorninos.

Así, los cadáveres no asustan, pero tienen un efecto perfecto en el cerebro de los vivos. Y cuanto más puedes ver y oler el más allá, más fuerte y duro es su impacto. Y las grandes aglomeraciones en esas ciudades multiplicarán el efecto.

*Artemivsk-Bakhmut será tomada. Y si las defensas ucranianas no se desmoronan después de eso, lo más probable es que el próximo punto de enlace negativo, según Luttwak, sea Konstantinovka y la nueva picadora de carne comience de nuevo.

Es muy posible que las FAU se vean abocadas a la percepción de la guerra como lo fueron los militares portugueses antes de la Revolución de los Claveles.* La amenaza de enviar una brigada de Kherson o Lutsk a Artemivsk-Bakhmut provocará protestas, hasta la dispersión en casa o la insurrección armada.

*Tal vez sea a estas temidas regiones donde se desplieguen pacíficamente tropas de Rusia, Bielorrusia, Polonia, Hungría, Rumanía y Turquía.

Y entonces, efectivamente, el aterrizaje de helicópteros y ríos en los puentes será un éxito absoluto, y el equipo pesado se acercará a las cabezas de puente en un par de días.*

–
Y de nuevo, con respecto a los *temas civiles.* 

*Implícitamente, Estados Unidos ha reforzado al máximo el control sobre la comunicación de su gente y su dinero con Ucrania.*
*Una nueva oleada de pánico ha afectado a los habitantes de Kiev en relación con el sistema bancario. Se tiene la impresión de que también se está hundiendo sin electricidad ni comunicaciones. La gente tiene miedo de quedarse sin dinero.*
*Cultura. Los artistas ucranianos se han hecho con el nicho de la música en ruso. Sus composiciones, que imitan las muestras anglófonas, pueden escucharse sin náuseas, pero las originales ucranianas son una especie de arte albanés que provoca vómitos *y colapso convulsivo del cerebro.
*He visto algunas de las intervenciones de Zelebobik, **Y**ermak** y otros ‘asesores’ y ‘expertos’. Sorprendentemente, casi todos tienen ya un párrafo en su discurso que contradice su legislación nazi. Incluso parecen empezar a desanclar con la realidad que ellos mismos han creado. *

En general, todo sigue como siempre.


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

*De los 45.000 millones de dólares anunciados por EEUU, ¿cuánto dinero realmente llegará a Ucrania?*

La ayuda de 45.000 millones de dólares que tanto se ha publicitado desde la visita de Zelenski a Washington es enorme, pero si nos ponemos a analizar adónde irán a parar estos fondos, veremos que Ucrania no recibirá ni una tercera parte de este monto.

* Así se distribuye la ayuda de EEUU:*

- 4.920 millones de ayuda humanitaria se quedan en EEUU. Con este dinero se hacen las compras en Estados Unidos y se destina el monto a mantener a los refugiados ucranianos.
- 9.000 millones para "suministrar al Ejército de Ucrania todo lo necesario" también se quedan en EEUU, ya que el Pentágono se autocompra esta maquinaria o la compra a fabricantes estadounidenses.
- 11.880 millones son para reemplazar la maquinaria y armamento suministrada al régimen de Kiev. Este monto también se queda en Estados Unidos. O sea, enviaron a Ucrania los equipos antiguos y caducos, pero a precio de nuevos y con este dinero actualizan sus propios arsenales con un buen márgen de ganancia.
- 7.000 millones de dólares son para el trabajo del Comando Europeo de Tropas de EEUU en temas relacionados con Ucrania. Sorprendentemente, este monto también se queda con Washington.
- 13.370 millones son destinados para la ayuda económica a Ucrania (algo tenía que llegar allí).

Tomando en cuenta que un Ejército de 1 millón de personas (A Toda Potencia), de las cuales unas 100.000 están en la zona inmediata de combate, podemos calcular cuánto hace falta para pagar los salarios de los militares ucranianos.

El sueldo oficial es de 10.000 grivnas más un bono de 30.000 a los que están en la retaguardia y 100.000 a los que están en la zona de combate. Un cálculo simple nos da la cifra de 47.000 millones de grivnas al mes, lo que se traduce a 564.000 millones de grivnas al año.

Se estima que la tasa de cambio del dólar para el año que viene será de 42 grivnas, así llegamos a la cifra de 13.430 millones de dólares (sin contar los salarios de los altos mandos (A Toda Potencia)), que equivalen a la ayuda estadounidense que realmente llegará a Ucrania.

O sea, EEUU está simplemente financiando la guerra "con un salario mínimo", pues no les cuesta nada el envió de armas a Ucrania porque incluso gana dinero con esto y solo pagan los salarios a los soldados ucranianos que dan sus vidas por los intereses de la Casa Blanca.

Los costos de los demás daños los tendrá que asumir Ucrania, que ya ha sido esclavizada por el FMI (A Toda Potencia), cuyos créditos a veces parecen ser más dañinos que las bombas. Aunque, de momento, tampoco está del todo claro si estos 45.000 millones fueron en realidad un crédito y no una ayuda de "buenos samaritanos".

Así vemos cómo el pueblo ucraniano con su sacrificio está financiando el desarrollo económico de EEUU. Aunque Europa también lo está haciendo con mucho afán (A Toda Potencia), ahora mismo se está sacrificando a sí misma.

No salen las cuentas...más que a la blanquedora gusana.


----------



## dabuti (28 Dic 2022)

USA SOPESA DAR BOMBAS DE RACIMO A UCRANIA.

AL DÍA SIGUIENTE CAERÍAN LAS NUKES.....



https://www.cnn.com/2022/12/07/politics/ukraine-cluster-munitions-us-war-russia/index.html


----------



## dabuti (28 Dic 2022)

*Las fuerzas ucranianas sufren al menos 300 bajas en un solo día, y pierden obuses fabricados en EEUU y Alemania*





28/12/2022



> _*“En el área del asentamiento de Krasnogorovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, dos sistemas de artillería M777 fabricados en EE. UU. y un obús FG-70 fabricado por Alemania fueron destruidos, mientras en el área de la ciudad de Seversk, fueron destruidos tres lanzacohetes ucranianos Grad, tres obuses Msta-B, y dos piezas de artillería D-20 y D-30”*_



*Moscú, 28 dic* En su informe sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que en la dirección de Kupiansk, más de 30 militares ucranianos fueron neutralizados y tres vehículos blindados de combate y dos vehículos bélicos fueron destruidos por el fuego de las unidades rusas contra las tropas ucranianas en las áreas de los asentamientos de Sinkovka, Timkovka y Kislovka, en la región de Járkiv.
De igual manera, más de 250 uniformados ucranianos fueron neutralizados durante un solo día en los frentes de Krasno-Limansky y Donetsk, donde se destruyeron 6 blindados de combate y transporte de personal, cuatro camionetas y cinco vehículos bélicos.
En la dirección del Sur de Donetsk, fueron derrotadas unidades ucranianas y de mercenarios extranjeros en la ciudad de Vuhledar de la República Popular de Donetsk. En este frente, más de 70 militares y mercenarios ucranianos fueron abatidos, cinco vehículos blindados de combate y dos camionetas fueron destruidas.
También, fue eliminado un grupo ucraniano de sabotaje y reconocimiento que operaba en el asentamiento de Vladimirovka de la República Popular de Donetsk.
A su vez, las tropas de misiles y artillería alcanzaron cinco puestos de mando ucranianos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Dvurechnaya de la región de Járkov, y de Yampolovka, Kirovo, Artemovo, Novoselka de la República Popular de Donetsk.
Asimismo, fueron inutilizados 72 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro y 97 sitios de personal y equipo militar, y también un almacén con armas y equipo militar cerca del pueblo de Guliaypole, en la región de Zaporozhie.
En el área del asentamiento de Krasnogorovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, dos sistemas de artillería M777 fabricados en EE. UU. y un obús FG-70 fabricado por Alemania fueron destruidos, mientras en el área de la ciudad de Seversk, fueron destruidos tres lanzacohetes ucranianos Grad, tres obuses Msta-B, y dos piezas de artillería D-20 y D-30.
En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 352 aviones, 192 helicópteros y 2.734 vehículos aéreos no tripulados fueron derribados, mientras se destruyeron 399 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 7.282 tanques y blindados de combate, 950 vehículos de lanzacohetes, 3.737 piezas de artillería y morteros, y también 7.792 unidades de vehículos militares especiales.
fm/as


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Putin diciendo las cosas: claro, directo y con "puntos y comas".








2023 in Fidelista por Siempre


Putin, diciendo las cosas: claro, directo y con "puntos y comas". Ningún líder mundial es o será como Vladimir Putin, el estratega geopolitico más brillante de los últimos tiempos... (https://t.me/tavocr47) #Rusia #Ucrania #EEUU #OTAN #wofnon




t.me





=================================
Una de tantas cosas que resultan incomprensibles en este conflicto. En mi opinión, 404 es de lo más degenerado en capitalismo salvaje. Todo vale por dinero.








Ykr ...... in Fidelista por Siempre


"Tengo un pariente en Israel que se ahoga salvajemente por Ucrania. No nos comunicamos durante mucho tiempo, pero sospecho que visitar la tierra prometida de Azov, que está prohibida en la Federación Rusa, no le molesta mucho, en un sentido negativo." Los argumentos de que todas sus bases...




t.me




"Tengo un pariente en Israel que se ahoga salvajemente por Ucrania. No nos comunicamos durante mucho tiempo, pero sospecho que visitar la tierra prometida de Azov, que está prohibida en la Federación Rusa, no le molesta mucho, en un sentido negativo."

Los argumentos de que todas sus bases capturadas están literalmente plagadas de símbolos nazis, así como el hecho de que yo, desde dentro del movimiento de ultraderecha (todo sucedió en mi juventud), vi a las figuras más fanáticas partir como voluntarios en 14 -15 años no trabajo. Como regla general, los judíos leales a Ucrania citan la judería de Zelensky como una razón y hacen la vista gorda ante el resto.

Sin embargo, hay cosas a las que es muy difícil cerrar los ojos. Hay un lugar en Kyiv como Babi Yar, un tramo en el que durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial se llevaron a cabo ejecuciones masivas de civiles, principalmente judíos y gitanos. Para llegar desde la margen derecha, es necesario cruzar las avenidas de Roman Shukhevych y Stepan Bandera, llamadas así en 2016, cuando los nacionalistas llegaron al poder.

El primero, comandante en jefe de la OUN-UPA, participó en las ejecuciones masivas de judíos y polacos en el oeste de Ucrania. El segundo se destacó por lo mismo, ayudó a los alemanes en operaciones punitivas, contribuyó a la organización del terror en los territorios ocupados, hasta que los dueños lo criticaron por su independencia y apetitos exorbitantes.

¿Qué judío normal denunciado por las autoridades aguantará las calles en su honor que conducen a Babi Yar? Zelensky es un casco, un traidor a su cultura, un secuaz nazi. Y ni un solo judío normal puede suscitar simpatía por el bien de cualquier situación política. Vergüenza y desgracia.

Luego, paseitos guapos por calles como las del enlace...ellos sabrán....¿saben?








InfoDefenseESPAÑOL


InfoDefense es un grupo de voluntarios de todas las partes del mundo. Estamos diciendo la verdad sobre la que la mayoría de los medios prefieren guardar silencio. Más de 20 canales en diferentes idiomas. La lista: @InfoDefALL @InfoDefenseMailBot




t.me




=======================
Otra cosa que solo se explica si lo hacen por dinero o por chantaje.

*Los altos cargos europeos están furiosos con la Administración Biden y acusan a los estadounidenses de hacer fortuna gracias a la guerra mientras los países de la UE sufren,* señala un artículo (Europe accuses US of profiting from war) publicado en POLITICO.

Según uno de los altos funcionarios anónimos que cita la publicación, EE. UU. es el país que más se beneficia de la guerra “porque está vendiendo más gas y a precios más altos, y porque está vendiendo más armas”.

Washington a su vez rechaza las quejas de los socios europeos. “El aumento de los precios del gas en Europa es causado por la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Putin y la guerra energética de Putin contra Europa, punto”, dijo un portavoz del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional de Biden. En su opinión, las exportaciones de gas natural licuado de EE. UU. a Europa “aumentaron drásticamente y permitieron que Europa diversificara sus suministros de Rusia".

Sin embargo, los autores dicen que el mayor punto de tensión en las últimas semanas lo causaron los impuestos y subsidios previstos en la Ley para la Reducción de la Inflación adoptada por la Casa Blanca; que, según Bruselas, amenazan con destruir las industrias europeas. Pero a pesar de las objeciones formales de Europa, hasta ahora no hay señales de que Washington vaya a dar marcha atrás.

“La Ley para la Reducción de la Inflación lo ha cambiado todo”, señaló un diplomático de la UE citado por el medio. “¿Sigue siendo Washington nuestro aliado o no?”.


----------



## Guaguei (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## hastalosgueb original (28 Dic 2022)

ZARGON dijo:


> Otro lote de SU 57. Creo que cuatro segun las previsiones.
> Con esto ya deberian tener casi un escuadron completo



¿ Traen Garmin de serie ?


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Nelson Gustavo Blanco in Fidelista por Siempre


Discusión de Vladímir Putin y Jefe de RPD, Denís Pushilin, sobre defensa de Donetsk y otras urbes grandes de la República contra bombardeos ucranianos. Tomando en consideración el carácter de ataques de nazis ucranianos contra las zonas residenciales de Donetsk y otras ciudades grandes de RPD y...




t.me




*Discusión de Vladímir Putin y Jefe de RPD, Denís Pushilin, sobre defensa de Donetsk y otras urbes grandes de la República contra bombardeos ucranianos.*

Tomando en consideración el carácter de ataques de nazis ucranianos contra las zonas residenciales de Donetsk y otras ciudades grandes de RPD y el número de víctimas y daños materiales causados, Pushilin ha solicitado al Presidente de Rusia aumentar el número de sistemas de DAA e intensificar la lucha contra baterías, alejando al enemigo de la ciudad.

También se ha enfocado en que la prensa y organizaciones de derechos humanos occidentales ni se esfuerzan por abrir la boca para denunciar estos crímenes de guerra a la comunidad mundial, debido a la involucración de su propia elite política..

Prefiero no opinar. Mode Ziuganov on.
Habrá que seguir sufriendo, confiar y si no, ya se pedirán cuentas.


----------



## Lego. (28 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *De nuevo sobre los problemas de personal de las AFU y el papel de los mercenarios extranjeros*
> 
> A mediados de diciembre, escribimos sobre la escasez de oficiales cualificados en las filas de las AFU debido a las importantes bajas y a la insuficiente formación de los nuevos reclutas.
> 
> ...



A propósito de esto de los mercenarios y voluntarios occidentales en Ucrania, muy bueno este video sobre ellos y sobre el famoso Wali que la propaganda de guerra nos vendió como el mejor francotirador del mundo y blablabla. Ahora está de vuelta en Canadá y poco contento con lo que vió sobre el terreno.

Está en inglés pero la traducción automática de subtítulos funciona decentemente


----------



## Roedr (28 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> A propósito de esto de los mercenarios y voluntarios occidentales en Ucrania, muy bueno este video sobre ellos y sobre el famoso Wali que la propaganda de guerra nos vendió como el mejor francotirador del mundo y blablabla. Ahora está de vuelta en Canadá y poco contento con lo que vió sobre el terreno.
> 
> Está en inglés pero la traducción automática de subtítulos funciona decentemente



Hay que ver con que distinción se trata hoy en día a vulgares asesinos a sueldo. Lo peor de Wali es que volviera de Ucrania.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Dic 2022)

*El nacionalismo Ucraniano y Franco.*


por José Antonio Zorrilla

Ahora que tan de moda está Ucrania y con ella el nacionalismo ucraniano, recordaremos las excelentes relaciones que mantuvo con el franquismo. Nada mas producirse el nacimiento de la República ucraniana el 23 de Junio de 1941, _bajo la protección del Tercer Reich y de su Füher Adolfo Hitler, _el Primer Ministro de la recién establecida República bajo el mando supremo de Roman Shukevich, Jaroslav Stetsko escribió a todos los líderes nazifascistas europeos y entre otros, naturalmente, al _Providnyk_ o Caudillo de España, para darles la buena nueva. De paso, unos dias mas tarde y poco antes de que el Batallón 201 de Sukhevich participase en la matanza de Baby Yarn, en Septiembre, arrasó dos o tres poblamientos judíos.


Aquí ya se pierde la pista de esa relación hasta que, terminada la guerra con la derrota del Eje, el único país no diré simpatizante, porque todo Occidente estaba con Bandera y Shukevich, sino con Jefe de Estado de obediencia al Eje es España. Vasyly Sushko, gran amigo de Bandera y su guardaespaldas, dejó el testimonio de que era precisamente con España con el que su movimiento tenía la mejor relación ya que seguía considerando a Yaroslav Stetsko primer ministro de Ucrania. En 1950 sabemos que otro lugarteniente e íntimo amigo de Bandera, Bishop Buchko, se llegó a Madrid donde se entrevistó con Franco personalmente en nombre de Bandera. Buchko triunfó en su empeño en nombre de Bandera de que antiguos veteranos de la División SS Galizia y de la UPA (Ejército Ucraniano Insurgente) pudiesen hacer estudios en la Academia Militar de Zaragoza. Mas tarde, ese mismo año, ya con Bandera en España, ambos líderes volvieron a entrevistarse con Franco, con lo que consiguieron que tres veces por semana, Radio Nacional emitiese en ucraniano para sus partidarios. Unos años mas tarde, en 1956, Franco invitó a Bandera a establecerse en España, como uno mas de su legión de protegidos, (Legrelle, Pavelic, Darquier Pellepoix, Skorzeny…). A Bandera parece que le tentó la idea pero finalmente prefirió Alemania donde disfrutaba de la protección de altos personales del antiguo entorno de Hitler, Gerhard von Mende entre otros. Este noble alemán había sido el encargado de reclutar a pueblos del Caucaso en las SS, iniciativa organizada por el _Ostministerium_ de Alfred Rosenberg. Otro importante colaborador fue Theodor Oberländer, encargado en el gobierno Adenauer de personas desplazadas (1953-1960). Por su intercesión se cerraron los archivos que relataban las atrocidades de las que la UPA fue responsable. Quien asumió en general la protección de Bandera fue el Servicio Secreto alemán (BND) en las personas de Heinz Danko Herre, Jefe de Estado Mayor del Ejército blanco de Vlasov, y lugarteniente de Rainhard Gehlen, Jefe de Inteligencia de los territorios ocupados por Hitler, que acabaría siendo jefe del BND con Adenauer.


Las relaciones entre Stetsko y Bandera se agriaron por la envidia que despertó en el Providnyk el éxito internacional de su protegido, que viajó no solo a Madrid sino también al Taiwan de Chiang Kaishek. A pesar de esa inquina, el acuerdo entre ambos fue siempre estrecho. Ambos veían a la democracia como algo indeseable pues la única manera de luchar contra la URSS era un poder nacionalrevolucionario. Bandera fue personaje viajado ya que consta visitó Austria, Bélgica, Canada, Gran Bretaña (que acogió a la División Galicia en su totalidad), Holanda e Italia. Solo hubo un país que se negó a recibirle. El que dejó para siempre en los cementerios de Normandía el recuerdo de su sacrificio contra los nazis: los USA. En 1959 el Gobierno bávaro recomendó se enmendase esa decisión pero antes de que se pudiese hacer nada al respecto la KGB ejecutó a Bandera en Munich.


No tengo noticia de que ningún historiador haya sacado a la luz estos detalles que debo al excelente libro de Grzegorz Rossolinski-Liebe, Stepan Bandera.






El nacionalismo ucraniano y Franco - Diario16


Ahora que tan de moda está Ucrania y con ella el nacionalismo ucraniano, recordaremos las excelentes relaciones que mantuvo con el franquismo. Nada mas




diario16.com


----------



## Tierra Azul (28 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Artículo del conocido JOsé Antonio Zorrilla.https://diario16.com/el-nacionalismo-ucraniano-y-franco/
> *El nacionalismo ucraniano y Franco.*
> Ahora que tan de moda está Ucrania y con ella el nacionalismo ucraniano, recordaremos las excelentes relaciones que mantuvo con el franquismo. Nada mas producirse el nacimiento de la República ucraniana el 23 de Junio de 1941, _bajo la protección del Tercer Reich y de su Füher Adolfo Hitler, _el Primer Ministro de la recién establecida República bajo el mando supremo de Roman Shukevich, Jaroslav Stetsko escribió a todos los líderes nazifascistas europeos y entre otros, naturalmente, al _Providnyk_ o Caudillo de España, para darles la buena nueva. De paso, unos dias mas tarde y poco antes de que el Batallón 201 de Sukhevich participase en la matanza de Baby Yarn, en Septiembre, arrasó dos o tres poblamientos judíos.
> 
> ...



Vas a cabrear a muchos fachuzos de las relaciones con estos basura, lol, en fin......No me sorprende nada


----------



## fulcrum29smt (28 Dic 2022)

Alfonso29 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305967



No solo eso, Corea del Sur desarrolló con la asistencia de Almaz Antey el KM-SAM, un sistema muy avanzado que después ha desembocado en el nuevo S-350 Vityaz que sustituirá en el futuro a la mayoría de variantes del S-300 .






KM SAM - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Dic 2022)

Volem acollir Ukranianes!



https://hclips.com/videos/5320687/ukraine-nude-girls-group-exercise/


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 308, 28/12/2022. Alekséi Arjípovich Leónov (en ruso, Алексе́й Архи́пович Лео́нов; Listvianka…


fue un piloto, ingeniero y cosmonauta soviético-ruso, conocido por realizar el primer paseo espacial el 18 de marzo de 1965. Los soviéticos enviaron el primer satélite, el primer cosmonauta, la primera cosmonauta, el primer animal, orbitaron la tierra por primera vez, hasta el primer paseo en el...




telegra.ph
 



*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 308, 28/12/2022.*



Spoiler: Nacimiento de Leonov, nada menos.



Alekséi Arjípovich Leónov (en ruso, Алексе́й Архи́пович Лео́нов; Listvianka, 30 de mayo de 1934-Moscú, 11 de octubre de 2019 fue un piloto, ingeniero y cosmonauta soviético-ruso, conocido por realizar el primer paseo espacial el 18 de marzo de 1965. Los soviéticos enviaron el primer satélite, el primer cosmonauta, la primera cosmonauta, el primer animal, orbitaron la tierra por primera vez, hasta el primer paseo en el espacio, y hoy nos quieren decir que son unos ignorantes.



*Zelenski: "2023 será un año decisivo"*. "Seguiremos preparando las FFAA y la seguridad de Ucrania para el próximo año. Será un año decisivo. Comprendemos los riesgos del invierno. Entendemos lo que hay que hacer en primavera".
Por primera vez estoy de acuerdo con Zelensky, en la primera parte, 2023, será un año decisivo.

Según el analista militar ucraniano Oleg Zhdanov, los combates se intensifican con Rusia, que despliega vehículos blindados y tanques en la línea del frente. Los combates más intensos se han producido en torno a la ciudad oriental de Bajmut, una ciudad fantasma bombardeada, que Rusia lleva meses intentando asaltar con un enorme coste en vidas humanas (ucranianas, ndlr), y más al norte, en las ciudades de Svatove y Kreminna, donde Ucrania intenta romper las lineas defensivas rusas.

*El estadounidense Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW) destaca en su informe diario unos importantes avances ucranianos en el eje Svatove-Kreminna. Aunque Zelensky dice todo lo contrario*, pero bueno, es tan extraño, que reconocen que son golpeados en Lyman y Kramatorsk, cuyos golpes vienen desde el eje Svatove-Kreminna, extraña forma de avanzar de parte de los ucranianos. Lo cierto, es que los ucranianos no avanzan desde mediados de octubre.
Los contraataques de los ocupantes rusos no están dando los frutos previstos en Svatove-Kreminna. La viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, Hanna Maliar, aseguró recientemente que los ocupantes rusos se habían fijado como objetivo llegar hasta la frontera administrativa de la región de Donetsk antes de fines de año, algo que aún no han logrado, según las agencias locales.
Y Sergei Haidai, jefe de la Administración Militar de la región de Lugansk, dijo este martes que los contraataques de los ocupantes rusos no están dando los frutos previstos por los enemigos en el frente Svatove-Kreminna. Precisó además que los "defensores ucranianos están a pocos kilómetros de Kreminna".

Lugansk y Donetsk son dos de las regiones ucranianas -junto a Jersón y Zaporiyia- que Moscú se anexionó unilateralmente el pasado mes de diciembre tras la convocatoria de unos referéndums no reconocidos por la comunidad internacional. Pese a esta anexión de facto, Rusia no ha conseguido controlar militarmente ninguna de las cuatro regiones y el pasado mes de noviembre tuvo que retirarse de parte de Jersón.
Es necesario contextualizar lo que dicen los ucranianos, el Donbass comprende *los ex Oblast ucranianos de Donetsk y Lugansk, que al 24 de febrero eran controlado por Ucrania en un 59% y 41% las dos repúblicas populares, hoy los rusos controlan un 82% (99% en Lugansk y 65% en Donetsk) no controlar enteramente cuando tienes un 1% de Lugansk, podemos decir también que Rusia controla el 2% de NIkolaiev y 3% de Járkov, por ejemplo*. El relato cambia.
Como cambia también esta tendenciosa relación de los hechos descritos, como en esta nota:* Ucrania trata de hacerse con Kreminna*, puerta de acceso al Donbás industrial. El Ejército ucraniano ha centrado sus esfuerzos en las últimas horas en hacerse con el control de la estratégica ciudad de Kreminna, lo que les permitiría el acceso a las carreteras principales que dan acceso a los centros industriales del Donbás, en el este de país.
Según informa The New York Times y el medio local Ukrianska Pravda, los combates en esta urbe de la región de Lugansk se iniciaron hace un par de días, reporta Efe. Kreminna es una puerta de entrada a dos ciudades cercanas mucho más grandes, Sievierodonetsk y Lysychansk, importantes centros industriales en la región de Donbás, que cayó en manos de Rusia después de una extenuante y costosa campaña en verano.
El diario neoyorquino recuerda que, desde que Rusia tuvo que soportar una serie de retiradas militares humillantes, como la de parte de Jersón o el norte del país, su ejército ha fortalecido sus líneas cerca de Kreminna con una serie de barreras defensivas. Ello forma parte de su esfuerzo por solidificar sus posiciones en un frente irregular que se extiende cientos de kilómetros en las dos regiones que conforman el Donbass: Donetsk y Lugansk.
Por ejemplo, para desnudar el relato, cuando Rusia ataca, pierde soldados por miles (según occidente), cuando lo hace Ucrania, pues nada, todo marcha a flor de jazmín. Lo concreto, son los decenas y decenas de miles de ucranianos muertos, los imágenes de cementerios ucranianos en todas partes, son públicas y ya no pueden esconder sus bajas.
Las supuestas retiradas "humillantes" de Rusia, han demostrado en los hechos, en particular en Jersón, un acierto militar reconocido por todos los militares honestos. Ahora Ucrania no sabe qué hacer con un espacio improductivo, que genera la atención militar permanente, pero sin sentido, puesto que nada pueden hacer, hace tres semanas atrás, a estos mismos propagandistas de mala muerte, se les ocurrió inventar que habían atravesado el Dniéper, e izado una bandera ucraniana, eso jamás ocurrió. Pero igual lo dijeron.

El ex presidente y actual subjefe del Consejo de Seguridad ruso, Dmitri* Medvédev llama a prohibir de por vida el retorno a Rusia a los "traidores".*
"Los traidores que odian tanto a su país, que piden su derrota y la destrucción, deben ser considerados 'hostis publicus', enemigos públicos", escribió Medvédev en Telegram, recoge Efe.
El funcionario, que fue recientemente nombrado como el "número dos" de la Comisión Militar Industrial rusa, agregó que los huidos de Rusia deben ser encasillados como "enemigos del pueblo", incluso si no afrontan ningún caso administrativo o penal por declaraciones o acciones contra su país de origen. "A esas personas no se les debe permitir regresar a Rusia hasta el final de sus días", insistió. Además, los "traidores" no deben seguir cobrando sus salarios en Rusia cuando trabajan en remoto desde países extranjeros, agregó.
A la vez, el funcionario dejó la puerta abierta a un posible regreso de los emigrantes descontentos con la "operación militar rusa", siempre y cuando haya un "previo arrepentimiento público y explícito". "Aunque más les valdría no volver", concluyó.
Las palabras de Medvédev se producen en medio de debates sobre una ley que aumentará los impuestos a los ciudadanos rusos que han abandonado el país por la contienda en Ucrania, pero continúan trabajando a distancia.
Ya que estamos, podríamos hacer lo mismo...

*Zelenski asegura que las empresas del mundo creen en la victoria de Ucraniay *están preparadas para invertir en su reconstrucción, informa Efe*.* Pese a los persistentes ataques sobre infraestructuras críticas en Ucrania, el presidente ucraniano lanzó en su habitual vídeo de la última medianoche un mensaje de esperanza respecto a las perspectivas económicas del país.
Zelenski lo afirmó tras hablar con el director del fondo de inversión *BlackRock*, el más grande


Spoiler



ladrón


 en gestión de activos, "Recibí otra confirmación de que las empresas del mundo desarrollado creen en nuestra victoria y están listas para invertir en nuestra reconstrucción", aseguró el líder ucraniano.
Cuando BlackRock se entere que lo que queda de Ucrania no servirá para rembolsar sus planes, y que los nuevos responsables de lo que quede de ese país, no se harán cargo de esas deudas, me gustaría verles las caras.

En los últimos días, el presidente *Putin ha expresado en repetidas ocasiones su deseo de entablar conversaciones de paz, pero su ministro de Exteriores, Sergei Lavrov, dejó claro que Rusia tiene condiciones previas*. Una de ellas se que Ucrania reconozca la conquista por la fuerza de alrededor de una quinta parte del territorio ucraniano, que Rusia dice haberse anexionado. Es el 20% del territorio ucraniano, como Kiev no aceptarán aquello, tengo la impresión que los rusos pasarán del 20% al 50%, de 120.000 km2 a 302.000 km2.
Kiev afirma que nunca aceptaría ceder territorio. El presidente ucraniano Zelenski ha estado promoviendo su plan de paz de 10 puntos, debatiéndolo con el presidente de EEUU, Joe Biden, entre otros, e instando a los líderes mundiales a celebrar una Cumbre Mundial por la Paz.
El Kremlin insiste en que cualquier plan de paz para Ucrania debe incluir las regiones anexionadas durante la guerra de Ucrania.

*Ucrania derrotará a Rusia en 2023, según el German Marshall Fund. Ucrania,* con el apoyo intenso de la OTAN, "derrotará militarmente a Rusia en 2023" y Moscú sufrirá consecuencias políticas "impredecibles", según el pronóstico para el próximo año del German Marshall Fund de los Estados Unidos (GMFUS), un grupo de expertos que aborda cuestiones trasatlánticas.
Jacob Kirkegaard, economista miembro del equipo del GMFUS, declaró a EFE en nombre de este grupo que en 2023 Ucrania "liberará como mínimo su territorio excluida Crimea" y que en el caso de esta península que se anexionó Rusia en 2014 o la recuperará "u optará por asediarla para obligar a Rusia a retirarse". "Esto desencadenará consecuencias políticas impredecibles en Rusia y, si bien será una gloriosa victoria para Ucrania, la UE, la OTAN y la democracia contra el fascismo y la tiranía, no marcará el comienzo de la estabilidad en Europa", agrega Kirkegaard.
He leído tres veces lo que dice Jacobo, pensando que había algún problema neurológico de su parte, pero no, no es un problema neurológico, es simplemente un diatriba ridícula, sin fundamento alguno, salvo un deseo subyacente de querer algo que los hechos, yo no digo los dichos de Jacob Kirkegaards, hablo de los hechos. Son diametralmente opuestos a sus deseos. 

Lo que ha hecho, o hace España en su "apoyo" a ucrania es tan abyecto y limitado, que lo mejor sería que no lo anunciaran. Por la venta de armas, compensa largamente lo que han enviado de "regalo". *El Ministerio de Defensa ha enviado durante 2022 a Ucrania 40 cargamentos de armas y material sanitario* para ayudar a este país frente a la intervención rusa.
Según informó Defensa, estos envíos se realizaron a través de Polonia, lo que permitió hacer llegar a las autoridades de Kiev, entre otros elementos, material de combate, equipamiento militar, sanitario, grupos electrógenos de diversa potencia, vehículos ligeros todoterreno, ambulancias y ayuda humanitaria. Igualmente, España ha facilitado este año la salida de las más de 600 personas de Ucrania, entre ellas niños huérfanos o en tratamiento oncológico, personas especialmente vulnerables o amenazadas y militares heridos en combate.
También como consecuencia de la intervención rusa, Defensa ha reforzado la presencia española en el flanco Este de la OTAN (Letonia) con más de 200 efectivos del Ejército de Tierra, pasando de 450 a 650 militares. También se han reforzado las capacidades de Artillería de Campaña y se ha desplegado una Batería de Defensa Aérea Nasams, en apoyo a la defensa aérea letona.

*El presidente de Ucrania dice que solo quedan "unos pocos civiles" en Bajmut.* "Solo unos pocos civiles" siguen viviendo en la ciudad de Bajmut,
"El año pasado vivían allí 70.000 personas. Ahora solo quedan unos pocos civiles", dijo Zelenski en Facebook, sin especificar cuántos quedan en la ciudad. Las fuerzas rusas y los paramilitares del grupo Wagner llevan meses intentando conquistar Bajmut, a costa de grandes pérdidas en ambos bandos y una destrucción considerable.
"No hay lugar [en la ciudad] que no esté cubierto de sangre. No hay una hora sin el terrible rugido de la artillería", dijo Zelenski el miércoles, acompañando su mensaje de varias fotos que muestran la magnitud de los daños en la ciudad.
La historia se repite con una misma declaración, cuando Zelensky dijo que ya no habían civiles en Azovstal, Rusia asaltó el lugar y terminaron rindiéndose, todo Mariupol cayó en manos rusas. Hoy de nuevo envía una señal, "ya no hay civiles"..., creo que ustedes comprenden.

*Rusia "apoya" las acciones de Serbia *para poner fin a las tensiones en el vecino Kosovo, donde ciudadanos serbios levantaron barricadas y se registraron disparos y explosiones, indicó el Kremlin este miércoles.
"Tenemos unas relaciones de aliados muy estrechas, históricas y espirituales con Serbia", declaró a la prensa el portavoz del Kremlin, Dimitri Peskov. Rusia sigue de manera "muy atenta" lo que pasa en Kosovo, añadió. "Y, por supuesto, apoyamos a Belgrado en las acciones que emprenda", insistió.
El presidente de Serbia, Aleksandar Vucic, envió el domingo al general Milan Mojsilovic, jefe del ejército, a la frontera con Kosovo, donde la comunidad serbia ha levantado barricadas en un nuevo aumento de tensiones en este joven país balcánico.
¿De qué país balcánico habla la prensa occidental?, Kosovo es Serbia, mantecatos.

*Rumanía elimina el IVA a las importaciones destinadas a ayudar a los cerca de 90.000 refugiado ucranianos* que viven en el país o a las personas vulnerables que permanecen en la vecina Ucrania, según una orden del Ministerio de Finanzas presentada este miércoles.
La medida se toma en aplicación de una directiva aprobada por la Unión Europea este año, y empezará a aplicarse una vez haya sido aprobada por el Consejo de Ministros.
Entre los productos a los que se podrá aplicar esta exención, que en algunos casos se limita a una rebaja del IVA, se cuentan alimentos, camas, sacos de dormir, colchones, tiendas de campaña, productos sanitarios y de higiene, mascarillas, libros, juguetes, medicamentos, artículos de iluminación y generadores eléctricos.
Rumanía es el país de la UE con más extensión de frontera con Ucrania, por lo que una parte sustancial de la ayuda humanitaria que llega al país atacado por Rusia entra por tierra a través del territorio rumano.
¿Por qué el país con más frontera con Ucrania -según la prensa occidental, ndlr) solo hay 90.000 refugiados de los más de 10 millones que han abandonado el país?. Rusia de lejos tenía la frontera más extensa, y tendrá una mayor aún al final del conflicto, en el evento que quede algo de Ucrania.

*La economía rusa se contrajo más de un 2% en 2022* en los últimos 11 meses, dijo hoy miércoles el primer ministro Mikhail Mishustin durante una reunión gubernamental televisada, informa Reuters.
¿Tan solo un 2%?, con miles de sanciones, Rusia ha sabido mantener su economía y prepararse para un 2023 en buenas condiciones.

*Suenan las sirenas antiaéreas en toda Ucrania, sin noticias de nuevos ataques*. La capital, Kiev, y otras regiones dieron el alto casi dos horas después. Los medios sociales ucranianos informaron de que la alerta nacional podría haberse declarado tras el despegue de aviones rusos estacionados en Bielorrusia. Reuters no pudo verificar inmediatamente esa información.

*Aeroflot pide "proteccionismo estatal" para defender la aviación rusa*. Aeroflot, controlada por el Estado, pidió al Gobierno que "equilibre los intereses" de las aerolíneas rusas y extranjeras para apoyar al sector de la aviación nacional, en una entrevista con el sitio de noticias ruso RBC publicada este miércoles, según recoge Reuters.
En la entrevista, el director general de Aeroflot, Sergei Alexandrovsky, dijo que es "importante que el Estado equilibre los intereses de las compañías de transporte rusas e internacionales. Porque es obvio que los transportistas extranjeros tienen ahora muchas más oportunidades y ventajas en estas condiciones".
Las aerolíneas rusas dejaron de volar a la mayoría de destinos en el extranjero después de que los países occidentales impusieran sanciones sin precedentes, incluidas prohibiciones a las aerolíneas rusas, después de que Moscú enviara decenas de miles de tropas a Ucrania el 24 de febrero. Se han mantenido las rutas a Turquía y a países de Oriente Medio entre los turistas rusos.
Alexandrovsky afirmó que los competidores, entre ellos Turkish Airlines y Emirates, son los que más se han beneficiado de la situación, y abogó por cierto grado de lo que denominó "proteccionismo estatal" para salvaguardar la aviación nacional.


----------



## Iskra (28 Dic 2022)

*En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid0z857iY33bLW6SCGUVzHYqv2keXL6tovTsDKgvbfgBsm9MfDpkJh5gMhTSpyj4jq6l/?mibextid=Nif5oz

APU XA-180 de transporte blindado de personal finlandés en llamas en algún lugar del Donbass. Video

En Konstantinovka, una parte de la región de Donetsk controlada por las FAU, se destruyó un depósito de municiones. El video muestra la detonación de municiones. Video

Otro SAU "Cangrejo" polaco de 155 mm destruido. Este es el quinto Cangrejo 100% destruido confirmado. Polacos invirtiendo mal el dinero. Video y foto.

Un canguro menos. En Artemovsk (Bajmut), PMC "Wagner" eliminó a un mercenario de Australia, Sage O'Donnell. 24 años. Un nativo de Victoria. Ex miembro del Regimiento del Servicio Aéreo Especial (SASR), Comando de Operaciones Especiales de la Fuerza de Defensa de Australia. Foto

Explotado por un vehículo blindado contra minas MaxxPro de las fuerzas ucranianas. Video

Consecuencias de las llegadas a Ugledar, donde los observadores y las tripulaciones de ATGM se esconden en edificios de gran altura. Video

Equipo ucraniano destruido en la zona SMO. Video

Tumbas de jojoles (ucronazis) eliminados. Video

Bajmut a vista de pájaro. Los rusos no tienen ningún apuro. Fotos

Preparación de la agrupación regional de tropas rusas en Bielorrusia, así como coordinación de combate con unidades fraternas. Video

Oficial militar con la tripulación del último T-90M "Breakthrough", recién llegado de la "Orquesta". Foto

El trabajo de la artillería del NM de la RPD con proyectiles guiados de 152 mm "Krasnopol" en los bastiones del ejército ucraniano. Video

Transporte blindado de personal holandés YRP-765 destruido en la zona SMO. Video

Otro grupo más en unos días, el FSB publicó imágenes del lugar de la destrucción de dos militantes que, siguiendo las instrucciones de los servicios especiales ucranianos, estaban preparando un ataque terrorista en la ciudad de Chegem. Video

La artillería rusa está trabajando en las fortificaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las cercanías de Bajmut. Video

*Foto: Serguéi Lavrov ha sacado la artillería pesada por estos días, en una entrevista ha dejado más que claro, los orígenes del conflicto, las condiciones hechas a Kiev, y el resultado de su negativa, y también, el torpe papel jugado por occidente*. La política de confrontación militar de Estados Unidos y la OTAN con Rusia conlleva un enfrentamiento directo de las potencias nucleares con consecuencias catastróficas, afirmó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Serguéi Lavrov, en un discurso de vídeo dirigido a los participantes en la Conferencia de Moscú sobre la No Proliferación, cuyo texto se publicó este lunes en el sitio web del departamento diplomático de Rusia.

"En el contexto de los esfuerzos de Occidente por contener a Rusia, la política de Estados Unidos y la OTAN de enfrentamiento militar de facto con nosotros en general supone una importante amenaza. Evidentemente, esto conlleva un enfrentamiento directo de potencias nucleares con consecuencias desastrosas", subrayó el canciller ruso. "Nos vemos obligados a enviar con regularidad nuestras señales de advertencia al respecto. Pero en lugar de tomarlas en serio, en Occidente las distorsionan maliciosamente y nos acusan de utilizar una 'retórica amenazante'", añadió Lavrov.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Publicación original:


----------



## piru (28 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ucrania combate en defensa de Soledar (Donetsk) mientras Rusia emplea fósforo blanco.



Habrá que seguir repitiéndolo, eso NO es fósforo blanco, es magnesio.

Fósforo blanco es esto:


----------



## nraheston (28 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Habrá que seguir repitiéndolo, eso no es fósforo blanco, es magnesio.
> 
> Fósforo blanco es esto:



Bueno, en determinadas circunstancias el Derecho Internacional no prohíbe el fósforo blanco.


Pero si, es cierto que las municiones rusas no son tan duras como las que has mostrado de USA en Iraq.


----------



## ignorante (29 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 308, 28/12/2022. Alekséi Arjípovich Leónov (en ruso, Алексе́й Архи́пович Лео́нов; Listvianka…
> 
> 
> fue un piloto, ingeniero y cosmonauta soviético-ruso, conocido por realizar el primer paseo espacial el 18 de marzo de 1965. Los soviéticos enviaron el primer satélite, el primer cosmonauta, la primera cosmonauta, el primer animal, orbitaron la tierra por primera vez, hasta el primer paseo en el...
> ...



Recuperando Crimea para Ucrania:

_Jacob Kirkegaard, economista miembro del equipo del GMFUS, declaró a EFE en nombre de este grupo que en 2023 Ucrania "liberará como mínimo su territorio excluida Crimea" y que en el caso de *esta península que se anexionó Rusia en 2014 o la recuperará "u optará por asediarla para obligar a Rusia a retirarse*". "Esto desencadenará consecuencias políticas impredecibles en Rusia y, si bien *será una gloriosa victoria para Ucrania, la UE, la OTAN y la democracia contra el fascismo y la tiranía*, no marcará el comienzo de la estabilidad en Europa", agrega Kirkegaard._

O sea, pasarse por el forro lo que decidió en referendum el 96% de la población de Crimea en 2014 e imponerles integrarse en otro estado cuyo Gobierno les odia y les quiere eliminar su etnia rusa sería _"una victoria de la democracia contra el fascismo y la tiranía"_

¿y este tío pudo sacar el título de economista (o de cualquier otra cosa)?
¿y trabaja para un think tank que según la wikipedia promueve la cooperación y el entendimiento?


----------



## belwar (29 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Soldados rusos capturados:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me digas que no conoces la banda sonora de terminator.


----------



## nraheston (29 Dic 2022)

belwar dijo:


> No me digas que no conoces la banda sonora de terminator.



No, no conocía la banda sonora de Terminator 
Boicoteo YouTube y Arnold Schwarzenegger me cae fatal, solo le he visto en las pelis de la saga "Los Mercenarios" de Sylvester Stallone.
Como Gobernador de Commiefornia fue un progre liberticida, y es anti Trump.
Gracias por tu respuesta, la BSO en si es muy buena


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)

Referéndum de independencia de Ucrania de 1991 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org











los referemdums rusos no valen ni para hacer confeti



ignorante dijo:


> Recuperando Crimea para Ucrania:
> 
> _Jacob Kirkegaard, economista miembro del equipo del GMFUS, declaró a EFE en nombre de este grupo que en 2023 Ucrania "liberará como mínimo su territorio excluida Crimea" y que en el caso de *esta península que se anexionó Rusia en 2014 o la recuperará "u optará por asediarla para obligar a Rusia a retirarse*". "Esto desencadenará consecuencias políticas impredecibles en Rusia y, si bien *será una gloriosa victoria para Ucrania, la UE, la OTAN y la democracia contra el fascismo y la tiranía*, no marcará el comienzo de la estabilidad en Europa", agrega Kirkegaard._
> 
> ...


----------



## HDR (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)

trincheras localizadas, solo queda derruirlos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Dic 2022)

La pedofila de la guitarrita echando horas extra. Que gusto desconectar de esta purria chaperaza.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Recuperando Crimea para Ucrania:
> 
> _Jacob Kirkegaard, economista miembro del equipo del GMFUS, declaró a EFE en nombre de este grupo que en 2023 Ucrania "liberará como mínimo su territorio excluida Crimea" y que en el caso de *esta península que se anexionó Rusia en 2014 o la recuperará "u optará por asediarla para obligar a Rusia a retirarse*". "Esto desencadenará consecuencias políticas impredecibles en Rusia y, si bien *será una gloriosa victoria para Ucrania, la UE, la OTAN y la democracia contra el fascismo y la tiranía*, no marcará el comienzo de la estabilidad en Europa", agrega Kirkegaard._
> 
> ...




A ver, que nos olvidamos que el referendum de Crimea fue una broma hecha en 3 días...de verdad eso es un "referendum"?
Yo alucino con el nivel que tenéis algunos, luego, con dos cojonazos diréis que "ej que en ezpaña no elegimoz entrar en la otan, porque...como yo no he votao...."


----------



## Iskra (29 Dic 2022)

Interesante vídeo en español.








Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me




La brigada de veteranos ya es conocida al otro lado del océano 
¡Mostraron al público de habla hispana cómo nuestros combatientes aplastan al enemigo en Novoselovskoye!
Latinoamérica está con nosotros Ahora también la conocen en España
ОДШБР„Ветераны”


----------



## Zhukov (29 Dic 2022)

TODO lo que usted *NO *quiso saber sobre la guerra y se lo voy a contar igualmente porque soy un "gilipollas que todo lo sabe" y un palizas









Informes del frente – combates de otoño: armas y tácticas


Este es el primero de una serie de informes que he recogido que muestran las debilidades e insuficiencias que sufren las tropas rusas, algunas carencias se están solucionando, otros permanecen. Cre…




guerraenucrania.wordpress.com


----------



## Iskra (29 Dic 2022)

En este mapa,se puede observar que al oeste de Kiev, las fronteras ucranianas en el suelo cubren solo las unidades de defensa territorial de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Casi todas las unidades de combate y subunidades de las fuerzas terrestres están ubicadas en la zona NVO. 
Ucrania con el apoyo de Estados Unidos y la OTAN, continúa formando nuevos batallones, brigadas y, posiblemente, incluso cuerpos de ejército para nuevas operaciones y así reponer las graves bajas que sufren.
#NWO


----------



## willbeend (29 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Vas a cabrear a muchos fachuzos de las relaciones con estos basura, lol, en fin......No me sorprende nada



En realidad eran los indepes catalanistas que simpatizan con los nazis y obligaron a Franco a mantener buenas relaciones con ellos...

Si te fijas, nazi viene de nacionalista que suena igual que lo de los catalanes y los vascos... a que no te habias fijado en eso? Blanco y en botella.

Hasta es sabido que los indepes catalanes y vascos colaboraban con los fascistas nazis alemanes e italianos, por eso las practicas de los bombarderos de su aviacion se realizaban en su territorio, les interesaba para despues poder prohibir hablar español en el resto de la peninsula e imponerles su catalan y vasco... como diria Selensky, se bombardeaban ellos mismos...

Venga esos thanks!


----------



## amcxxl (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## amcxxl (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epicii (29 Dic 2022)

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, afirmó que las declaraciones hechas a los medios por funcionarios anónimos del Pentágono equivalen a amenazas contra la vida del presidente ruso Vladímir Putin.

«Hay algunos “funcionarios anónimos” del Pentágono que han enunciado amenazas de lanzar un “ataque decapitador” contra el Kremlin, que de hecho es una amenaza de asesinato contra el Presidente ruso», dijo Lavrov, según la agencia de noticias rusa TASS.


----------



## Mabuse (29 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Pues no son pocas....y alucinante la agencia y sus propósitos. Bonito jardín.
> La Agencia Británica de Calificación Moral (MRA) ha compilado una lista de marcas que los europeos deberían boicotear.
> La razón es banal: estas empresas no se han ido o no se han ido por completo del mercado de Rusia, lo que, según la agencia, significa apoyo al ejército ruso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307167



Otro de esos chiringuitos de la OTAN con sede en la city y miembros reclutados ad-hoc.








About MRA - Moral Rating Agency


The Moral Rating Agency is focused on getting Russia out of Ukraine – by getting Western companies out of Russia




moralratingagency.org


----------



## España1 (29 Dic 2022)

millie34u dijo:


>



Me pone malo ver estos vídeos. No somos nadie


----------



## España1 (29 Dic 2022)

Al carracas ya le reporté e ignoré por robarme tiempo.

A usted le reporto y le ignoro ahora. Un saludo y hasta su próximo nick



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> -carracas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caracalla (29 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Pues los serbios de Kosovo están totalmente vendidos, este es otro tibio.



Se le ve en la cara. Lo que es increible es que alguien pueda votar a un blandengue como el payaso este.


----------



## España1 (29 Dic 2022)

Su reporte y correspondiente ignore.

Pd.- No desplegar el mensaje citado.




Kalikatres dijo:


> Carrancas hijoputa.
> 
> 
> Nuevo
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (29 Dic 2022)

Putin prepara ofensiva MASIVA con 3 objetivos | Redactado con

Clayton Morris se sienta *con el coronel Douglas MacGregor* para delinear la próxima fase de la guerra en Ucrania. 
MacGregor dice que cualquiera que piense que Putin no está a punto de lanzar una operación masiva se engaña. 
Dice que la invasión tendrá tres objetivos principales.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Dic 2022)

Trampa Lutsk







Sin salida.

Una trampa en el supermercado Lutsk. Al principio, a la gente se le inculca la idea de que allí es seguro, pero cuando la gente va al supermercado a comprar, las puertas se cierran y los crédulos residentes de Lutsk son reclutados para el ejército. 
La carne de cañón no llegará sola a la picadora de carne Artyomovsk.

Parafraseando un viejo chiste. Algunos fueron a la carnicería. Y otros vinieron a la tienda por carne. Pero hay una advertencia.


enemigos del pueblo

"Bueno, camaradas, ahora entienden quiénes son los enemigos del pueblo?"






"Los enemigos del pueblo los inventó el maldito paranoico de Stalin" (c) Pero un momento...

_Primero. Los traidores que odian tanto a su país que piden su derrota y destrucción deben ser considerados hostis publicus, enemigos públicos. Independientemente de la calificación jurídica de sus actos. Como enemigos del estado, usando su equivalente estadounidense favorito. Esta definición debe estar firmemente unida a ellos. Incluso si nadie inició ningún proceso administrativo o penal contra estas personas.

Segundo. A esas personas no se les debe permitir regresar a Rusia hasta el final de sus días. Deben ser completamente separados de las fuentes de ingresos de nuestro país, sean las que sean. La situación inmoral, cuando los traidores que desean que su país sea derrotado, al mismo tiempo ganan dinero en Rusia, debe detenerse de una vez por todas._

_Tercera. El regreso de tales personas a su hogar sólo puede tener lugar en caso de previo arrepentimiento público inequívoco y, en los casos que proceda, sólo mediante amnistía o indulto. (c) Medvédev_


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Bueno, en determinadas circunstancias el Derecho Internacional no prohíbe el fósforo blanco.
> 
> 
> Pero si, es cierto que las municiones rusas no son tan duras como las que has mostrado de USA en Iraq.



En este caso la iluminacion al mediodia se hacia muy necesaria... Básicamente el dereho internacionals (que no existe) viene a decir que lo que hacen los usanos y occidente (siempre con el visto bueno de los usanos) es legal i lo que hacen los demás ilegal


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ver, que nos olvidamos que el referendum de Crimea fue una broma hecha en 3 días...de verdad eso es un "referendum"?
> Yo alucino con el nivel que tenéis algunos, luego, con dos cojonazos diréis que "ej que en ezpaña no elegimoz entrar en la otan, porque...como yo no he votao...."



Negar que los ciudadanos de crimea muy mayoritariamente no quieren saber nada con ucrania es simplemente cinismo... Pero ya nos tienes acostumbrados


----------



## crocodile (29 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Se le ve en la cara. Lo que es increible es que alguien pueda votar a un blandengue como el payaso este.



Le habrán prometido/amenazado con algo los satánicos o que es cobarde per se, veremos.


----------



## crocodile (29 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Putin prepara ofensiva MASIVA con 3 objetivos | Redactado con
> 
> Clayton Morris se sienta *con el coronel Douglas MacGregor* para delinear la próxima fase de la guerra en Ucrania.
> MacGregor dice que cualquiera que piense que Putin no está a punto de lanzar una operación masiva se engaña.
> Dice que la invasión tendrá tres objetivos principales.



Ojalá sea cierto y esta vez esté mejor planificado.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (29 Dic 2022)

Из-за мобилизации в России резко вырос спрос на женский труд - Русская служба The Moscow Times


На фоне мобилизации на рынке труда стали более востребованными женщины, их стали чаще приглашать на собеседования. Спрос на женский труд вырос в Чукотском АО, Кабардино-Балкарской, Карачаево-Черкесской и Чеченской республиках, Владимирской области, Ненецком АО. К таким выводам пришли эксперты...




www.moscowtimes.ru





*Borracho movilizado en la región de Chelyabinsk mató al comandante   *


----------



## Rothmans Racing (29 Dic 2022)

«Наши же разъе…ли тут все у нас». Как российские солдаты убивают друг друга - Русская служба The Moscow Times


Россия потратила миллиарды долларов на модернизацию армии.




www.moscowtimes.ru





*“Nuestros conectores... estamos todos aquí”. Cómo los soldados rusos se matan entre sí*


----------



## Rothmans Racing (29 Dic 2022)

*“Nuestra artillería dispara contra sus propios soldados. Idiotas, disparen a los suyos. Simplemente nos matamos unos a otros”, The New York Times cita una conversación interceptada en un teléfono móvil.
  *


----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2022)

Ucrania ha elegido ofrecerse a morir sacrificada como esclava del imperial EEUU. 
Así que Rusia está ajustando y preparando con metódica laboriosidad su técnica
bélica y comercial para destruir de forma natural tanto al esclavo como a su amo. 
Llevó tiempo, pero hoy los rusos están aceptando que no todos los ucranianos 
son rusos en ninguna manera, sino enemigos llenos de odio y miseria. Al igual 
(no los olvidemos) que la mayoría de los descerebrados polacos occidentales .


----------



## Plutarko (29 Dic 2022)

Parece ser que la mañana empieza fuerte. Mas de 100 misiles de crucero + reparto de geranios. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Parece ser que la mañana empieza fuerte. Mas de 100 misiles de crucero + reparto de geranios.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Hasta que no se ponga a repartir nukes seguiré pensando que Putin es una maricona.


----------



## Plutarko (29 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hasta que no se ponga a repartir nukes seguiré pensando que Putin es una maricona.



No se, pienso que tirar nukes al lado de tu casa, en unos terrenos que supuestamente te quieres quedar es un poco gilipollas.

Las nukes las guardan para la traca final, que espero no usen nunca. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> No se, pienso que tirar nukes al lado de tu casa, en unos terrenos que supuestamente te quieres quedar es un poco gilipollas.
> 
> Las nukes las guardan para la traca final, que espero no usen nunca.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Bueno, unas pequeñitas no contaminarían mucho. Las de Hiroshiman y Natasaki contaminaron muchísimo menos que Chernóbil, de hecho, las dos ciudades se reconstruyeron y hoy son ciudades prósperas y populosas.


----------



## kopke (29 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> TN noticias ÚNICO medio internacional en el frente de Bakhmut, imágenes en crudo, sin editar



Se ve a los rusos huyendo en masa.

Esta es la credibilidad de los medios de la OTAN.


----------



## coscorron (29 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ver, que nos olvidamos que el referendum de Crimea fue una broma hecha en 3 días...de verdad eso es un "referendum"?
> Yo alucino con el nivel que tenéis algunos, luego, con dos cojonazos diréis que "ej que en ezpaña no elegimoz entrar en la otan, porque...como yo no he votao...."



Pero es que no elegimos entrar en la estructura militar .... Se impulso un referendum para entrar en la estructura civil y a cambio desaparecían las bases americanas en España. Hoy ya hemos visto como fue aquello ... estructura militar y bases americanas cada vez más llenas. Y los votantes del PSOE sin faltar a unas elecciones desde 1982 a pesar de las mil y una traiciones.


----------



## arriondas (29 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Trampa Lutsk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una de las razones de la gran cantidad de bajas en las filas ucranianas es precisamente esa; civiles reclutados de prisa y corriendo, a los que les dan un cursillo acelerado, y de cabeza al frente. Gente que no está preparada, como los reclutas forzosos de Jerson que fueron hechos prisioneros hace poco. Parecen los soldados de Santa Anna en Texas.


----------



## kopke (29 Dic 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Parece ser que la mañana empieza fuerte. Mas de 100 misiles de crucero + reparto de geranios.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Imposible. A Rusia no le quedan misiles.

Son lavadoras.


----------



## McNulty (29 Dic 2022)

6 meses y la OTAN sigue sin saber cómo parar los geranios y los kalibers. Llegan hasta Kiev y a cualquier parte de UKR, como pedro por su casa.


----------



## frangelico (29 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pero es que no elegimos entrar en la estructura militar .... Se impulso un referendum para entrar en la estructura civil y a cambio desaparecían las bases americanas en España. Hoy ya hemos visto como fue aquello ... estructura militar y bases americanas cada vez más. Y los votantes del PSOE sin faltar a unas elecciones desde 1982 a pesar de las mil y una traiciones.



Y probablemente falsearon los resultados con la complicidad de AP. Aparte de que hubo regiones que votaron NO y poco les importó. En un tema tan importante lo mínimo habrían sido meses de pedagogía y una campaña escrupulosamente igualitaria en medios (por entonces sólo había TV pública y casi todas las radios eran aún estatales). Luego nos quejamos cuando los nacionalistas pretenden referendos sin mínimo pactado de participación y/o sin mayoría reforzada.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 6 meses y la OTAN sigue sin saber cómo parar los geranios y los kalibers. Llegan hasta Kiev y a cualquier parte de UKR, como pedro por su casa.



Sí, por no han decantado la guerra. Por lo que sea, el resultado de las kalibraciones y geranios no está haciendo ganar la guerra a los rusos.


----------



## amcxxl (29 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y probablemente falsearon los resultados con la complicidad de AP. Aparte de que hubo regiones que votaron NO y poco les importó. En un tema tan importante lo mínimo habrían sido meses de pedagogía y una campaña escrupulosamente igualitaria en medios (por entonces sólo había TV pública y casi todas las radios eran aún estatales). Luego nos quejamos cuando los nacionalistas pretenden referendos sin mínimo pactado de participación y/o sin mayoría reforzada.



primero, los referendums en España tienen *caracter consultivo* , y ademas se convocan segun el antojo del gobernante de turno o sea es como si no existieran

segundo, la propia palabra "referendum" parece que no se acaba de entender, viene de REFRENDAR, lo que supone que hay una ley o acuerdo previo al que tienes que dar tu consentimiento o no (repito si fuera vinculante)

un referndum no es un PLEBISCITO ("la plebe decide") donde se deja al populacho ser arbitro de una cueestion sobre la que la elite politica del pais no ha podido ponerse de acuerdo

ademas , precisamente porque un referendum se hace sobre un texto legal previo , como una constitucion o un tratado internacional, si no sale lo que te gusta, al cabo de seis meses presentas otro texto legal o cambias el procedimiento de aporbacion, como cuando Francia rechazo por referendum la "Constitucion Europea" y despues les metieron lo mismo de otra manera

el caso es que siempre va a salir lo que el poder quiere, y la discursion sobre OTAN si o no quedo zanjada con la voladura de Carrero Blanco y el posterior auto-golpe de estado del 23F


----------



## dabuti (29 Dic 2022)

IGNORE AL UCRONAZI Y PAZ.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/rothmans-racing.201200/


----------



## dabuti (29 Dic 2022)

MAÑANA DE BOMBARDEOS POR TODA UCRANIA.
KIEV, ODESSA, JARKOV, SUMY, ZAPOHORIYA, NIKOLAEV...









MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
29 DEC, 08:12
*Blasts reported in northern Ukraine’s Zhitomir region — media*
All Ukrainian regions were put on alert for missile strikes on Thursday morning

KIEV, December 29. /TASS/. Explosions were heard in the Zhitomir Region in northern Ukraine on Thursday morning, Ukraine’s Vesti reported.
The media outlet gave no details. Earlier today, blasts were reported in Odessa and Kiev.
All Ukrainian regions were put on alert for missile strikes on Thursday morning.
1

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
29 DEC, 08:05
*Media reports blasts in Kiev*
Earlier, an air raid alert was declared across the entire Ukrainian territory

KIEV, December 29. /TASS/. Explosions were heard in Kiev on Thursday morning, the media outlet Strana reported.
In turn, eyewitnesses told TASS that "strong explosions can be heard in the northwest [of the capital], closer to the outskirts." "Around 08:20 (09:20 Moscow time - TASS) there was a powerful blast. Window panes shook in houses in the northwest," another eyewitness said.
Earlier, an air raid alert was declared across the entire Ukrainian territory.
At night, Ukrainian media at night reported explosions in Dnepr, Nikopol, Sumy and Kharkov.
TAGS
Military operation in Ukraine
MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
1 MINUTE AGO
Media reports second wave of explosions in Kiev and Odessa
At night, Ukrainian media at night reported explosions in Dnepr, Nikopol, Sumy and Kharkov


----------



## Disidentpeasant (29 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pero es que no elegimos entrar en la estructura militar .... Se impulso un referendum para entrar en la estructura civil y a cambio desaparecían las bases americanas en España. Hoy ya hemos visto como fue aquello ... estructura militar y bases americanas cada vez más llenas. Y los votantes del PSOE sin faltar a unas elecciones desde 1982 a pesar de las mil y una traiciones.



Que bien dicho. Los votantes del psoe pese a mil y un traiciones siguen votando psoe....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Los ukras deberían tener claro que cada vez que toquen una instalación militar en Rusia al poco tiempo les van a llover kaliber, zinkales y geranios por doquier.....como no son alumnos aventajados las lecciones se las van a tener que repetir varias veces hasta que se iluminen.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

En Polonia también hay gente sensata....vendrá mafia, pagafantas, mano de obra barata, pagapensiones, algunos serán buena gente.

*En Polonia, informó la huida de 70 mil hombres del servicio militar.*
Dziennik Polityczny: 70.000 hombres ya han huido de la movilización de Polonia


29 de diciembre de 2022, 10:01


El Ministerio de Defensa de Polonia anunció planes en 2023 para llamar a 250.000 soldados de reserva para el servicio militar. Ya comenzaron a ser invitados a las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar ya entregar avisos de movilización. Así lo informó la publicación Dziennik Polityczny el miércoles 28 de diciembre.

https://iz.ru/1351569/bogdan-stepovoi-andrei-fedorov/soldaty-neudachi-na-ukraine-bolshe-vsekh-naemnikov-iz-polshi
El artículo informa que estas medidas están causando descontento entre los polacos.

“El llamado de la Secretaría de la Defensa Nacional y la emisión de citaciones a cientos de miles de reservistas provocó una reacción violenta de la ciudadanía. Los llamados a sabotear la movilización se hicieron populares entre los polacos. La evasión del servicio se ha vuelto un lugar común”, dice el artículo.


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hasta que no se ponga a repartir nukes seguiré pensando que Putin es una maricona.



Y tú, un bujarrón.

Ajjajajjjja

No es nada personal, oche.


----------



## Eslacaña (29 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, por no han decantado la guerra. Por lo que sea, el resultado de las kalibraciones y geranios no está haciendo ganar la guerra a los rusos.



Con lo que volvemos al manual de 1º de táctica militar. Las guerras se ganan ocupando terreno con la infantería. Lo otro es preparar esto último. Y a veces ni así las ganas, véas Afganistán, que los ejércitos más poderosos del plantea salieron con el rano entre las piernas.


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Odessa, Kiev, Lviv, Kharkov.........


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Kiev, las defensas antiaéreas caen sobre la propia ciudad.


----------



## Xan Solo (29 Dic 2022)

Adriano II dijo:


> Putin no quiere movilizar al pais pq sabe si entra en una economía de guerra y no gana rápido la gente se puede cansar/quemar y empezar a cuestionar el sistema
> 
> Rusia solo puede perder si la gente se rebela contra el Kremlin por eso ese frente es el que más cuida



Muy cierto!
Sólo una observación: "ese frente" daria lugar a algo muy opuesto al Maidan.
Putin, pese a quien le pese, es lo mejor que le puede pasar a occidente. Porque quiere llegar a acuerdos.


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)

Confirmados:

Kiev

Nikoláiev 

Odessa 

Leópolis 

Póltava 

Járkov 

Zaporoziee


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (29 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Confirmados:
> 
> Kiev
> 
> ...



SUMY 
Nikopol, Dnipro, Jersón
Zhitomir region

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
29 DEC, 08:12
*Blasts reported in northern Ukraine’s Zhitomir region — media*
All Ukrainian regions were put on alert for missile strikes on Thursday morning

KIEV, December 29. /TASS/. Explosions were heard in the Zhitomir Region in northern Ukraine on Thursday morning, Ukraine’s Vesti reported.
The media outlet gave no details. Earlier today, blasts were reported in Odessa and Kiev.
All Ukrainian regions were put on alert for missile strikes on Thursday morning.
1

MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
29 DEC, 08:05
*Media reports blasts in Kiev*
Earlier, an air raid alert was declared across the entire Ukrainian territory

KIEV, December 29. /TASS/. Explosions were heard in Kiev on Thursday morning, the media outlet Strana reported.
In turn, eyewitnesses told TASS that "strong explosions can be heard in the northwest [of the capital], closer to the outskirts." "Around 08:20 (09:20 Moscow time - TASS) there was a powerful blast. Window panes shook in houses in the northwest," another eyewitness said.
Earlier, an air raid alert was declared across the entire Ukrainian territory.
At night, Ukrainian media at night reported explosions in Dnepr, Nikopol, Sumy and Kharkov.
TAGS
Military operation in Ukraine
MILITARY OPERATION IN UKRAINE
1 MINUTE AGO
Media reports second wave of explosions in Kiev and Odessa
At night, Ukrainian media at night reported explosions in Dnepr, Nikopol, Sumy and Kharkov


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los rusos deben estar escogiendo objetivos....veo andanadas de Geranios y khinzales.




Poco más de 2 días. Armagedon y Putin lo tienen claro, nos vamos a dar tortas, pero si te pasas de listo....
De ahí la prudencia a que los Patriots o aviones lleguen a Ucraina, que llegarán, pero los rusos no se van a cortar un pelo si cae algún misil en Polonia, Moldavia o Rumania

Estaba bastante claro, no?

Esto hoy.....el día de mañana puede ser peor.

" Entonces, alrededor de las 6:30 (hora de Moscú), las sirenas sonaron en las regiones de Odessa, Mykolaiv, Sumy, Poltava, Dnipropetrovsk, Kharkiv de Ucrania y partes de las regiones de Zaporozhye y Kherson controladas por Kyiv. "


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Concentración del poder


La situación bélica y las consecuencias asociadas a la extensión de la guerra a toda Ucrania ha puesto el foco internacional en el país, pero ese interés se ha limitado a aspectos puramente militar…




slavyangrad.es











Concentración del poder


29/12/2022


La situación bélica y las consecuencias asociadas a la extensión de la guerra a toda Ucrania ha puesto el foco internacional en el país, pero ese interés se ha limitado a aspectos puramente militares o a todo aquello en los que los países occidentales se ven afectados. En ese contexto de guerra y necesidad de reorganización del poder, Ucrania ha aprovechado el terreno para implementar toda una serie de medidas neoliberales y de recorte de derechos sociales que merecen un análisis más a fondo. En términos puramente de organización política, la guerra ha supuesto una concentración del poder en unas pocas manos. Y si en términos económicos se está produciendo una _desoligarquización militar_, eso sí, para posteriormente dejar todos esos activos perdidos por los clanes oligárquicos en manos del capital internacional, el sector político se ha reorganizado directamente alrededor de un puñado de personas del círculo más cercano a Volodymyr Zelensky.

Eliminada la Rada como centro del poder legislativo y político y desdibujado el Gobierno ante la más absoluta dependencia del país de sus patrones y acreedores internacionales, de los que dependen incluso para mantener el pago de pensiones, el poder emergente se ha concentrado en la Oficina del Presidente. Importante ya antes del inicio de la intervención militar rusa, la guerra a gran escala ha hecho ascender políticamente a Andriy Ermak, cardenal gris de Zelensky desde su llegada a la presidencia, pero que en los últimos meses se ha convertido en centro del poder político.


Artículo Original: Antifashist

El jefe de la Oficina del Presidente, Andriy Ermak, participa en todas las cuestiones de política nacional e internacional de Ucrania posibles. Es lo que afirma en el artículo “Resultados del año militar: la resistencia ucraniana, renacimiento de Zelensky, destrucción de los oligarcas” el medio _Ukrainska Pravda_. “El cambio más interesante en el aspecto de la absolutización del poder es la aparición de un vicepresidente extraoficial pero muy real. La influencia del líder de la Oficina del Presidente no puede compararse con la de ninguno de sus predecesores. Ni Dmitry Tabachnik en los tiempos de Kuchma, ni Viktor Baloga con Yuschenko, ni Sergey Liovochkin en la etapa de Yanukovich tenían la capacidad de influir en el abanico de temas con los que ahora mismo está tratando Ermak”, insisten los autores del artículo.

El actual jefe de la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania participa en todas las políticas domésticas e internacionales y supervisa procesos tan complejos como el intento de obtener garantías de seguridad para Ucrania. Además, Ermak está involucrado en las negociaciones internacionales, sanciones, procesos de intercambios de prisioneros, contactos regulares con el Asesor de Seguridad Nacional de Biden, Jack Sullivan, política interna, nombramiento de personal para puestos de altos cargos que incluso llegan a nombrar para el puesto de embajadora de Ucrania en Bulgaria a una sexóloga sin experiencia diplomática alguna.

“¿Crees que Kuleba es el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores? El número de teléfono de Ermak está en el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores”, afirma el medio citando a una de sus fuentes en Bankova. Según el artículo, no queda una sola autoridad en Ucrania sobre la que Ermak no tenga influencia y todo ello pese a que no hay argumento alguno en la legislación ucraniana que dé al jefe de la Oficina del Presidente el derecho a influir sobre oficiales fuera de la propia oficina.

“Desde esta posición, Ermak se las ha arreglado para construir su posición y acercarse al presidente de tal manera que toda la clase política les percibe como uno solo. El hecho de que el jefe de la Oficina del Presidente se haya mantenido cerca del presidente durante la guerra les ha acercado aún más”, cita _Ukrainska Pravda_. Sin embargo, curiosamente, la conexión con el presidente Zelensky no supone para Ermak gran aceptación de la población ucraniana. “Nada se asocia al primer ministro Denis Shmigal y cualquier cosa negativa, por mínima que sea, se asocia a Andriy Ermak. La consecuencia es que, pese a una influencia sin precedentes y una amplia gama de contactos, es muy difícil imaginar como figura independiente del Zelensky al jefe de la Oficina del Presidente. Aunque es cada vez más difícil predecir algo definitivo en la política ucraniana”, resume el artículo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Kiev, las defensas antiaéreas caen sobre la propia ciudad.


----------



## John Nash (29 Dic 2022)

A Rusia no le quedan misiles. A lo sumo unos hilillos de lavadoras:









Guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia: Últimas noticias en directo | Ucrania denuncia una nueva oleada de ataques rusos con más de 120 misiles en todo el país


Se registran explosiones en Kiev, Járkov y Yitomir y se anuncian cortes de electricidad en las regiones de Odesa y Dnipropetrovsk | Zelenski: “La reconstrucción de Ucrania será el mayor proyecto económico de Europa”




elpais.com





*Ucrania denuncia una nueva oleada de ataques rusos con más de 120 misiles en todo el país *
*Se registran explosiones en Kiev, Járkov y Yitomir y se anuncian cortes de electricidad en las regiones de Odesa y Dnipropetrovsk*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso está lanzando simuladores de misiles de crucero con lentes Luneberg sobre Ucrania para revelar las posiciones de defensa aérea del enemigo. El enemigo trabaja sobre ellos como si fueran verdaderos misiles de combate. Después de identificar las posiciones de la defensa aérea Ukr, se utilizan los misiles anti-radar X-31.


8:11 · 29 de diciembre de 2022


----------



## dabuti (29 Dic 2022)

RUSIA atenta a si GRECIA cumple y no entrega los SAM rusos a UCRANIA.









Лавров заявил о соблюдении Грецией запрета на передачу ЗРК С-300 другим странам


Россия тщательно следит за выполнением обязательств со стороны Греции о невозможности передачи третьим странам зенитных ракетных комплексов (ЗРК) С-300. Об этом заявил министр иностранных дел РФ Сергей Лавров в среду, 28 декабря.




iz.ru


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Sobre el estado de las infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas ante las ataques del 29 de diciembre de 2022 - El desglose de Rybar

Esta mañana, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están lanzando ataques masivos contra objetivos en toda Ucrania. Los ataques se dirigen, entre otros objetivos, a instalaciones energéticas. El equipo de Rybar ofrecerá más adelante un análisis detallado de las consecuencias de las huelgas.

Por ahora, queremos contarte cómo estaba la red eléctrica ucraniana esta mañana: te dará una idea de cómo están afrontando los lugareños las secuelas de los ataques anteriores.

▪ Ha pasado una semana y media desde el ataque en la subestación Nivki 330 de Kiev. En la mayoría de las regiones, los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos han conseguido estabilizar un poco la situación introduciendo calendarios de cortes relativamente estrictos.

▪ Los daños sufridos por potentes centrales térmicas (central térmica de Ladyzhinskaya, central térmica de Prydniprovska, central térmica 5 de Kharkiv) se intentan compensar con la puesta en marcha de todos los reactores de las centrales nucleares parados anteriormente.

❗ Esto sugiere que se mantiene la capacidad de tránsito de electricidad de las tres centrales nucleares y que el sistema sigue funcionando, aunque con importantes dificultades.

En varias regiones (por ejemplo, Kiev, Dnipropetrovsk y Sumy), la situación tanto de la generación como del tránsito sigue siendo crítica.

Pero en la mayoría de las regiones los consumidores críticos -como las empresas de defensa, los ferrocarriles, las calderas, los hospitales y las autoridades- reciben electricidad sin interrupciones significativas.

▪ Allí donde no es posible organizar un suministro eléctrico estable, se abandona el transporte eléctrico urbano y las instalaciones socialmente importantes pasan a abastecerse de electricidad con generadores diésel, que llegan a Ucrania en masa no sólo de la Unión Europea, sino incluso de Kazajstán.

Dos conclusiones principales son inevitables.

▪ La frecuencia de las huelgas de electricidad es baja, no lo suficiente para interrumpir por completo. Damos tiempo al enemigo, lo que permite desviar los limitados recursos energéticos para reparar los daños por etapas.

Tienen tiempo para prepararse: se trata tanto de construir estructuras de protección en torno a los autotransformadores y los edificios más importantes, como de aumentar las capacidades de defensa aérea y poder desconectar prudentemente las líneas y equipos importantes para protegerlos de cortocircuitos y sobretensiones.

Sí, esta es la práctica habitual en Ucrania: cuando hay una alerta de ataque, las instalaciones se cierran con antelación.

▪ La masa de los golpes, así como su precisión, dejan mucho que desear. Del análisis de las imágenes de satélite, podemos concluir que los misiles vuelan a veces en la dirección equivocada.

No se trata de una disputa conceptual sobre los objetivos. No se trata de cuál tiene prioridad, si la OPU o los autotransformadores. Es que varias veces ha golpeado sólo la zona de los interruptores abiertos, dañando los seccionadores de línea en el mejor de los casos, y a veces sólo los aisladores con cables de acero-aluminio, que pueden repararse en pocas horas.

❗ Acabamos perdiendo el tiempo, permitiendo que el enemigo se adapte y minimice las consecuencias.

El equipo de Fishman ofrecerá más adelante un análisis detallado de las consecuencias de los ataques del 29 de diciembre. Pero a menos que se haya producido un cambio drástico en el planteamiento del fuego, es poco probable que los ucranianos necesiten más de una semana y media para hacer frente a las consecuencias.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)

_Tengo un amigo en Balay..._


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona del SMO durante la noche del 28 al 29 de diciembre de 2022

Anoche, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos del ejército ucraniano con multitud de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Algunos de ellos fueron derribados por medios de defensa antiaérea, pero los vehículos alcanzaron su objetivo en Dnipropetrovsk, el distrito de Sinelnikovskiy y las afueras de Zaporizhzhya. En Kharkiv, fue alcanzada una instalación de infraestructura eléctrica, así como presumiblemente instalaciones cercanas a la planta de Turboatom y en las inmediaciones de la KhTZ.

De momento, se esperan ataques masivos con misiles en Ucrania.

▪ Las tropas rusas han disparado contra objetivos en Gremyachka y Lipovka, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Znob-Trubchevsk, Budky y Zapselya, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron concentraciones enemigas en Veternyornoye, Ogurtsovo, Volchansk, Gatishcha y Staritsa.

▪ En dirección a Starobelsk, la artillería rusa atacó posiciones de la VSU en Dvurechnaya, Kupyansk, Kislivka, Stelmakhivka y Olshan.

Las tropas ucranianas bombardearon Ploshchanka, Dibrowa y Svatove.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se enfrentaron al enemigo en Bakhmut, Soledar, Hryhorivka, Chasovyi Yar y Novhorodne.

Al oeste, las instalaciones de las AFU en Kostyantynivka y Kramatorsk fueron alcanzadas.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las tropas rusas alcanzaron posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Kurakhove, Avdeyevka, Berdychi, Marinka y Pervomayske.

El enemigo, a su vez, bombardeó Donetsk.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, fueron alcanzadas posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Novomijailivka, Vremyivka y Ugledar.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Huliaipil, Malynivka y Charivne, así como en Nikopol y Marganets, en la orilla norte del río Dniéper.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos de las AFU en Kherson, Kazatsk y Lviv.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon Alyoshki y Lepetikha.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## dabuti (29 Dic 2022)

* El 90% de la ciudad de Lviv, en el oeste, se queda sin luz, según el alcalde*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Fuente ukra


*En Odesa, las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron 21 misiles, pero hay un ataque a una instalación de infraestructura energética*


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)

Parece que hay una tercera oleada en marcha.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
28 de diciembre de 2022

A última hora de la tarde, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque masivo con vehículos aéreos no tripulados contra objetivos enemigos en las regiones de Kharkiv, Zaporizhzhia, Dnipropetrovsk, Mykolayiv y Kherson. Algunos drones fueron derribados por medios de defensa antiaérea, pero otros alcanzaron su objetivo.

Región de Kursk:

▪ Cerca del puesto de control de Krupets, cerca de la frontera estatal con Ucrania, una mina ucraniana hizo estallar un vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas ruso, y dos soldados resultaron gravemente heridos.

región de Kharkiv):

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han lanzado ataques con misiles contra un taller de montaje de vehículos blindados en la planta de Malyshev en Slobodiv. Planta de Malyshev en el distrito Slobodsky de Kharkiv.

Otro ataque alcanzó un grupo de equipo militar cercano.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ En la zona de Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones ucranianas cerca de Ploshchanka y tomaron la altura dominante cerca del barranco de Zhuravka.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), continúan los intensos combates al sur y al noreste de Bakhmut.
➖ En las zonas del sureste de Bajmut, los combatientes de la 57ª división de infantería del ejército de las AFU intentaron atacar las posiciones de las fuerzas rusas, pero fueron rodeados y se retiraron con grandes pérdidas.
➖ Los wagnerianos asaltaron dos bastiones cerca de Podhorodne, al noreste de Bakhmut.
Más al sur, en Opytne, hay combates en la calle Naberezhnaya.
➖En la periferia oriental de Kleshcheyevka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han reconquistado tres bastiones.
➖El enemigo desplegó unidades de las Fuerzas de Autodefensa y tropas de asalto aéreo en la zona.

▪ En el sector de Soledar, los militares rusos pudieron avanzar en el sur de Soledar.
➖ Al mismo tiempo, los combatientes de las PMC de Wagner están atravesando la defensa de las AFU en la calle Sosyura, habiendo tomado el control de uno de los bastiones del enemigo.

▪ Las tropas rusas destruyeron un depósito de municiones en una planta de halterofilia en Kostyantynivka con un ataque con misiles.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates de posición en Marinka, en el centro de la ciudad.

▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas volvieron a golpear Donetsk, Horlivka, Yasynuvata y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración, una mujer resultó muerta.

Región de Zaporizhzhya:

▪ En la región de Zaporozhye, formaciones ucranianas han volado un puente peatonal en la ciudad de Polohy, en la línea del frente.

▪ A lo largo de la línea de contacto se están produciendo duelos de artillería: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra objetivos en Huliaipole, Malinovka y Charivne, mientras que el enemigo bombardeó Tokmak y Tarasovka.

Frente Sur: dirección Kherson

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo varios ataques contra instalaciones del ejército ucraniano en Kherson, Kozatsky, Lviv y Respublika.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, a su vez, bombardearon una granja avícola cerca de Chaplynka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Pues no son pocas....y alucinante la agencia y sus propósitos. Bonito jardín.
> La Agencia Británica de Calificación Moral (MRA) ha compilado una lista de marcas que los europeos deberían boicotear.
> La razón es banal: estas empresas no se han ido o no se han ido por completo del mercado de Rusia, lo que, según la agencia, significa apoyo al ejército ruso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307167



La lista es una puta mierda. No veo a Visa, a Mastercard, a Leroy Merlin, a Auchan, a Zara, a Microsoft, a Ikea...

Es más fácil hacer una lista con las empresas que se han ido


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Hoy


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)

Audio imprescindible.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Durante los ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura ucraniana, el enemigo intentó atacar Belgorod y Bryansk Oblast. Nuestras defensas aéreas derribaron al menos 4 objetivos aéreos en la región de Bryansk (paquete HIMARS) - 2 cayeron en una zona industrial (según las autoridades locales, no se registraron víctimas). También se derribaron vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Al menos 3 objetivos aéreos (UAV) fueron derribados en la región de Belgorod.

Más información sobre los ataques a las infraestructuras ucranianas.
El Turboatom de Kharkiv fue alcanzado. Se informó de detonaciones secundarias.
Impacto en una subestación de Usatovo, en la región de Odessa.
En Kiev, se ha visto afectada una instalación de infraestructuras en el distrito de Holosiivskyi.
El 90% de Lviv sin luz.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Plutarko (29 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Audio imprescindible.



No se, ese video huele a fake que tira patras

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

En Odessa los misiles antiaéreos DCE están siendo autodestruidos.

Los locales escriben que la defensa aérea está inoperativa.


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

¿Cuándo se quedarán los rusos sin misiles? ¿Cuándo?

Zaluzhny. Kiev. Lienzo, manteca.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Tras los impactos en el oeste de Ucrania (se informa de explosiones en las regiones de Lviv e Ivano-Frankivsk), comenzaron los apagones en varias ciudades.

También hay impactos en Odessa, Ochakov, Zaporozhye (región), región de Jarkov. En Odessa se cortó la electricidad y el agua. Apagones de móviles e internet.

Desde el comienzo del ataque ha habido informes de que además de los ataques a la infraestructura, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas están golpeando las posiciones de los equipos de defensa aérea de Ucrania en una serie de áreas (anteriormente se informó acerca de la eliminación de los sistemas de defensa aérea en Odessa, destruidos a continuación de atacar un falso objetivo).


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Subestación golpeada en Usatovo, región de Odessa


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

En Odessa, los locales informan de un impacto en una batería de defensa aérea. Hubo una dispersión caótica de misiles en el cielo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

⚡Explosiones atronaron en la región de Chernihiv. Anteriormente, "fuentes" ucranianas escribieron sobre el vuelo UAV desde Bielorrusia.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Dic 2022)

Vengo de currar toda la noche y veo que llueve fuego sobre Ucrania , en fin , mierda de tiempos que nos han tocado vivir.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Entre el ejercito español portuges y aleman tienen entre los 3 300 misisles disponible para uso imediato ?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Entre el ejercito español portuges y aleman tienen entre los 3 300 misisles disponible para uso imediato ?



España sola dispone de 1.700 misiles.

España tiene más de 120.000 militares en servicio activo | Business Insider España


----------



## workforfood (29 Dic 2022)

Si van por las baterías antiaéreas es que dentro de poco van a hacer un bombardeo masivo.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> España sola dispone de 1.700 misiles.
> 
> España tiene más de 120.000 militares en servicio activo | Business Insider España



Operacionales digo, tambien tenemos muchos tanques que no son operacionales hoy en dia

una cosa es tenerlo, y otra cosa es que pueda funcionar está misma tarde


----------



## Mellizio (29 Dic 2022)

Estarán orgullosos los rusos, atacando posiciones energéticas con apagones de luz para la población civil.

Que ataques a bases militares vale, pero esto cada semana se deberia considerar crimen de guerra con los frios polares


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Estarán orgullosos los rusos, atacando posiciones energéticas con apagones de luz para la población civil.
> 
> Que ataques a bases militares vale, pero esto cada semana se deberia considerar crimen de guerra con los frios polares



No estabais orgullosos de los yankee cuando bombardean massivamente Irak y otras naciones ? o cuando daban bonbones a los niños en Pakistan con los drones ?


----------



## Argentium (29 Dic 2022)

Con enemigos así, para que necesitamos amigos?? Yankis go home

*Transneft de Rusia: Kaztransoil solicita capacidad adicional de tránsito de petróleo por el oleoducto de Druzhba para abastecer a Alemania. La solicitud debe ser aprobada por el ministerio ruso de energía. Se solicitan 1,2 millones de toneladas adicionales para 2023 y 300.000 toneladas para el primer trimestre. – RIA*
10:22 || 29/12/2022


----------



## Mellizio (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> No estabais orgullosos de los yankee cuando bombardean massivamente Irak y otras naciones ? o cuando daban bonbones a los niños en Pakistan con los drones ?



Como los vikingos violaban, los egipcios esclavizaban, los españoles saqueaban oro... Rusia tiene legitimidad para hacer lo que está haciendo? 

Mira macho, lo que estan haciendo los rusos con las infraestructuras es de ser muy mezquino.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Dic 2022)

Me ha parecido curioso el discurso de hoy de Zelenski. Hay que decir palabras amables a quien te encuentres......pero solo si son Ucranianos. Si son de cualquier otra nacionalidad y viven en Ucrania o son mercenarios que han ido a luchar por ellos o de cruz roja (a la que ha puesto como lo peor en diversas ocasiones) o médicos sin fronteras o etc etc no, solo si son otros ucranianos. Con esa forma de ver las cosas, se entiende más lo de los batallones nazis o lo que ha pasado en el Donbas todos estos años con los que consideraban pro Rusos.

"No importa lo que esté sucediendo y lo que esté en su mente; apóyense unos a otros", ha dicho. *"Tómese el tiempo para decir palabras amables* a las personas cercanas a usted. *Incluso si estas no son personas cercanas a usted, solo a otros ucranianos*".


_Los sistemas de defensa han funcionado tan bien, que piden a la población que no publiquen fotografías de los lugares alcanzados, no vaya a ser que asusten a otras poblaciones y se den cuenta de que no todo va tan bien como cuentan (Rusia no necesita esas imágenes para saber si los alcanzó o no)_

*"Los sistemas de defensa aérea funcionan", ha manifestado, antes de pedir a la población que no publique fotografías de los lugares alcanzados. *


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Dic 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Estarán orgullosos los rusos, atacando posiciones energéticas con apagones de luz para la población civil.
> 
> Que ataques a bases militares vale, pero esto cada semana se deberia considerar crimen de guerra con los frios polares



No hacen más que lo que les ha enseñado la OTAN y EEUU en sus multiples democratizaciones por el mundo si eso no fue crime de guerra porque debería serlo esto?


----------



## Hal8995 (29 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


>



Pero es que en realidad es una ayuda que les hace Rusia.
Hay que hacer sitio a los Patriot , que si no luego no caben los antiaéreos en Kiev.
Alguien puede estimar cuantos antiaereos y de que tipo le quedan a Zelenski?
Si cada dia se eliminan una media de 1 o 2 S300 no deben de quedar muchos...

Cuantos sistemas antiaéreos medianamente efectivos pueden quedar ? 50 a 100 en todo el pais?

y aviones de combate ? Otros 50 aparatos? Casi todas las semanas caen 4 o 5 aparatos.


----------



## Alfonso29 (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> No estabais orgullosos de los yankee cuando bombardean massivamente Irak y otras naciones ? o cuando daban bonbones a los niños en Pakistan con los drones ?



es que los bombardeos yankis son democráticos que abren la puerta a la paz y las muertes de civiles son "daños colaterales", en cambio los bombardeos rusos son genocidas y la muerte de civiles crímenes de guerra que le me lo han dicho en la tele


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Dic 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Como los vikingos violaban, los egipcios esclavizaban, los españoles saqueaban oro... Rusia tiene legitimidad para hacer lo que está haciendo?
> 
> Mira macho, lo que estan haciendo los rusos con las infraestructuras es de ser muy mezquino.



Joder que demagogo más barato, eso paso hace siglos, los americanos la decada pasada, venga ya...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> No estabais orgullosos de los yankee cuando bombardean massivamente Irak y otras naciones ? o cuando daban bonbones a los niños en Pakistan con los drones ?



O bombardeando bodas en Afganistán, y 40 niños muertos de una tacada.....






EEUU mató a 47 invitados a una boda al bombardear una aldea en Afganistán | elmundo.es


EEUU mató a 47 invitados a una boda al bombardear una aldea en Afganistán Debía ser un día alegre, pero terminó en un baño de sangre. No fueron combatientes talibán sino los invitados a una boda los que fueron bombardeados en un ataque aéreo de Estados Unidos el domingo pasado en la provincia de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

*Imágenes de la explosión del helicóptero Ka-52 después de un aterrizaje de emergencia aparecieron en la red*
Hoy, 12:22


En la red apareció un video de la destrucción de un helicóptero ruso Ka-52 después de un aterrizaje de emergencia. Las imágenes muestran claramente varias explosiones, como resultado de las cuales prácticamente no quedó nada del vehículo de combate. Con toda probabilidad, esto se hizo para excluir la posibilidad de que el helicóptero cayera en manos del enemigo.




Como se supo, el helicóptero ruso Ka-52, mientras realizaba una misión de combate, realizó un aterrizaje de emergencia en el territorio controlado por militantes ucranianos. Para excluir la posibilidad de que un vehículo de combate caiga en manos del enemigo, el helicóptero fue volado.

No se especifica dónde y cuándo se realizó el aterrizaje de emergencia y la posterior destrucción del helicóptero. Pero es obvio que el socavamiento se ha convertido en una medida necesaria. De lo contrario, el helicóptero de reconocimiento y ataque podría caer en manos del ejército estadounidense, que podría estudiar detenidamente todos sus sistemas.



Posteriormente, esta información podría ser utilizada por los países de la OTAN para desarrollar medios para contrarrestar helicópteros de este tipo o para crear sus propias unidades de combate similares.

Según los expertos militares, el hecho mismo de la destrucción del vehículo de combate no puede llamarse algo fuera de lo común. La destrucción de vehículos de aterrizaje forzoso es un lugar común. Es mejor destruir una máquina costosa que simplemente abandonarla y así ayudarla a caer en manos del enemigo.

Cabe señalar que durante el conflicto ruso-ucraniano, se registró un caso de captura de un helicóptero ruso Ka-52 por parte del ejército ucraniano. Ocurrió el primer día del NWO durante el aterrizaje en el aeródromo de Gostomel.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Dic 2022)

Y lo que le va a costar económicamente a Europa, porque ya dejó claro en su día que no quería que le dejasen Ucrania como estaba antes de la guerra, si no que quería el país más moderno de Europa.....pagado por todos los Europeos pese a no ser miembros de la UE.

*"SERÁ EL MAYOR PROYECTO ECONÓMICO DE NUESTRO TIEMPO EN EUROPA".* El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha descrito la reconstrucción de Ucrania tras el fin de las hostilidades como el mayor proyecto económico contemporáneo en Europa durante su discurso anual ante el Parlamento de Kiev. " *Ya está claro que será el mayor proyecto económico de nuestro tiempo en Europa*", ha afirmado el líder ucraniano este miércoles, tal y como recoge la Presidencia ucraniana. Según ha reconocido, todo el territorio del Estado necesita la reconstrucción de infraestructura, energía, la esfera social *y otras instalaciones que no cumplen con los requisitos de seguridad*.


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (29 Dic 2022)

*Los precios europeos del gas natural vuelven a los niveles anteriores a la guerra de Ucrania*
10:49 || 29/12/2022


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Y lo que le va a costar económicamente a Europa, porque ya dejó claro en su día que no quería que le dejasen Ucrania como estaba antes de la guerra, si no que quería el país más moderno de Europa.....pagado por todos los Europeos pese a no ser miembros de la UE.
> 
> *"SERÁ EL MAYOR PROYECTO ECONÓMICO DE NUESTRO TIEMPO EN EUROPA".* El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha descrito la reconstrucción de Ucrania tras el fin de las hostilidades como el mayor proyecto económico contemporáneo en Europa durante su discurso anual ante el Parlamento de Kiev. " *Ya está claro que será el mayor proyecto económico de nuestro tiempo en Europa*", ha afirmado el líder ucraniano este miércoles, tal y como recoge la Presidencia ucraniana. Según ha reconocido, todo el territorio del Estado necesita la reconstrucción de infraestructura, energía, la esfera social *y otras instalaciones que no cumplen con los requisitos de seguridad*.



Europa y la BCE ya estan en quiebra tecnicamente

y ahora sin la energia barata de Rusia ya sabemos a donde va ir la poca de industria que quedaba en Europa

en francia panaderias y restaurantes cerrando en massa por culpa d ela factura energetica yu esto lo veremos en España en 2023

dar las gracias a los folla otanistas y a los amantes de yankilandia y a la Moncloa y Bruselas


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Vamos a ver, usted le da un enfoque geopolítico al tema, *yo estoy hablando de la influencia en las sociedades europeas occidentales de la oleada masiva de inmigrantes de costumbres y culturas diferentes*, pues la influencia es brutal, o acaso la inmigración descontrolada de musulmanes en la Europa Occidental y cristiana es inocua??? Es por Bretton-Woods que hay tribunales islámicos en Inglaterra?, es el petrodólar culpable de la invasión permitida de magrebíes y subsaharianos que pululan por Francia y provocan saqueos, trapichean con drogas, crean guetos inmensos donde ellos imponen la ley y no puede entrar la policía a imponer las leyes del Estado?? Pues el mismo cambio en la estructura social se produjo en un país como la Argentina cuando se permitió el ingreso masivo de indoamericanos de los países fronterizos, eso no fue culpa de Bretton-Woods, ni del Consenso de Washington, ni del FMI, fue culpa de dirigentes incompetentes y corruptos que NO VIERON el largo plazo, no vieron todo lo que eso iba a provocar, como está sucediendo hoy en Europa, si conoce algo de Europa Occidental y la ha visitado varias veces en los últimos 20 años notará que algo pasa, porque pasa, si lo quiere ver, claro, y no será gratis, como cuando los bárbaros...



No tengo idea de la edad que tiene usted, así que esas preguntas las voy a achacar a una cierta dosis de buenhomía y cierto grado de inocencia... DE VERDAD me pregunta eso????...

Pues sí, aún cuando no lo crea son motivaciones económicas las que mueven las sociedades y lo que provoca las rupturas sociales... NO, NO ES CASUAL...

En los 80 en España entra la droga a mares, sin control, sin ningún tipo de límite... es más barato penalmente traficar un kilo de cualquier sustancia dopante que un simple cajón de tabaco de contrabando; ello lleva a convertir redes de tráfico de tabaco en bandas de trapicheros de la droga, Y ESTO no es casual, VAN A SER EL CHIVO expiatorio de una inmensa red que NO SE VA A VER, que va a estar tapada y controlada por... jajajajaaaa...

Hubo periodistas considerados etarras por decir según qué cosas... 

No se desestructura una sociedad por casualidad... Putin no limita la libertad de los movimientos LGTBI porque sea un irredento fanático antilibertad sexual, que probablemente lo sea... ni elige la religión como base en parte de su nacionalismo...

Nada, NADA ES NADA se hace en este mundo sin que la economía lo mueva todo, sin que tras movimientos más o menos descontrolados haya intereses espúreos y vergonzantes...

En EE.UU. por poner un caso tuvieron que buscar en países centroamérica acomodo a las bandas latinas, ni en sus cárceles o calles podían controlarlos se les habian ido de las manos, PERO MIRA TU, sí los echaron, así como aceptan a la diaspora de sudamericanos... NADA SE HACE SIN QUE EXISTA UN MOTIVO... pero eso exige crear espacios y situaciones para que ESOS MOVIMIENTOS SE DEN...

VOX es un movimiento que PRECISA FINANCIACION, de dónde cree que sale... lo mismo que en su día Hitler y sus fanáticos... o lo que ha sido PODEMOS, que lo mismo da... y las pateras no son gratis, CUESTAN una pasta y la RED que las sostiene igualmente... se da al creyente su Real Madrid y se le ubica un Barcelona, para que pueda existir un contrario al que combatir si es preciso...

Por favor, que esto es un FORO DE ECONOMIA, no seamos ingenuos...


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> No estabais orgullosos de los yankee cuando bombardean massivamente Irak y otras naciones ? o cuando daban bonbones a los niños en Pakistan con los drones ?



Pues sinceramente , a los yankees también se les ha criticado de lo lindo por lo que usted comenta. Nadie que yo conozca ha celebrado ninguna intervención militar.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues sinceramente , a los yankees también se les ha criticado de lo lindo por lo que usted comenta. Nadie que yo conozca ha celebrado ninguna intervención militar.



Ves los rusos cometieron el error de no aplicar la tactica yankee desde el primero dia de guerra

tenian que haber tomado nota de la doctrina de guerra de yankilandia. Y hoy en dia está guerra estaria acabada


----------



## Azog el Profanador (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> O bombardeando bodas en Afganistán, y 40 niños muertos de una tacada.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uno de los mayores escándalos que recuerdo es cuando los americanos bombardearon una fábrica de aspirinas en Sudán.









Fábrica farmacéutica Al-Shifa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Las intervenciones de Estados Unidos se resumen básicamente en esto. Evidentemente , esto no justifica las actuales tropelías de Rusia. No se trata de un "y tú más"


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Dic 2022)

Muy bueno el análisis en The Guardian.

Para mi es el mejor estudio de los que sen publicado hasta ahora sobre esa campaña.

Pongo en negrita lo que me parece más interesante.



*The battle for Kyiv revisited: the litany of mistakes that cost Russia a quick win*
Moscow completely misjudged Ukraine, issuing some invading soldiers with parade dress to march down Kyiv’s main street




www.theguardian.com


*"La batalla por Kyiv revisada: la letanía de errores que le costaron a Rusia una victoria rápida*



Moscú juzgó completamente mal a Ucrania y envió a algunos soldados invasores con vestidos de desfile para marchar por la calle principal de Kyiv.

Seis días antes de que Vladimir Putin ordenara la invasión de Ucrania, un pequeño grupo de oficiales de inteligencia occidentales estaban informando sobre el plan militar ruso. En una mesa tranquila, en una cadena de restaurantes pasada de moda en Londres, se contó una estrategia sorprendente: una _guerra relámpago_ para rodear a Kiev y otras grandes ciudades de Ucrania, seguida de una operación de "lista de asesinatos" dirigida por la inteligencia rusa del FSB para eliminar a los líderes nacionales y locales de Ucrania. .

La inteligencia occidental estaba segura de las intenciones del Kremlin. Pero muchos de los soldados rusos que estaban a punto de comenzar la guerra más grande en Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial no tenían una idea clara de lo que estaba por venir. Las tropas aburridas, nominalmente en ejercicios en Khoyniki, Bielorrusia, 30 millas al norte de Ucrania, vendían su combustible diesel en la semana anterior a la invasión y pasaban el tiempo bebiendo .

Rusia había acumulado tropas en la frontera con Ucrania desde marzo de 2021, pero no fue hasta otoño cuando EE. UU. y el Reino Unido se aseguraron del plan de invasión de Putin. Poco después, los informes comenzaron a filtrarse a los medios occidentales. Se transmitieron advertencias a los líderes ucranianos, a veces escépticos, sobre la parte clave del plan: un ataque directo desde Bielorrusia dirigido a Kyiv a través de Chernobyl, aún cerrado después del desastre de 1986, apoyado por la toma de la base aérea militar de Hostomel, al noroeste del capital, lo que permitiría a Rusia lanzar tropas y suministros para rodear y capturar Kyiv.

Está bien informado que el director de la CIA, Bill Burns, se reunió con el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, en enero para advertirle de las intenciones rusas hacia Hostomel, que, si se mantiene, podría usarse como cabeza de puente para transportar por aire a miles de tropas para tomar Kiev. . Pero se entiende que fue solo una de varias piezas de inteligencia detallada transmitidas por Occidente, el comienzo de un período de cooperación estratégica que ayudó a Ucrania a organizar sus defensas para la batalla más importante de la guerra hasta el momento.

Al mismo tiempo, el plan inicial de Rusia estaba tan mal organizado y comunicado que resultó fácil de frustrar. Si bien muchas tropas reunidas en la frontera tenían poca idea de la estrategia de invasión, a otras, particularmente en unidades más élites, se les dijo que tomaran Kyiv en tan solo medio día. En algunos casos, a los soldados se les entregó vestimenta de desfile para que pudieran marchar por Khreshchatyk, la calle principal de Kyiv, tres días después del ataque, con la creencia errónea de que estaban realizando poco más que una operación policial contra una población dócil.



Rusia había lanzado su invasión un día antes, y el control de la capital lo era todo. Como recuerda Oleksii Reznikov, ministro de defensa de Ucrania, muchos en Occidente, así como el Kremlin, pensaron que Ucrania se derrumbaría rápidamente: “que durante 72 horas, Kyiv se derrumbará”. A pesar de toda la ayuda de inteligencia, las fuerzas de Ucrania habían sido ligeramente armadas por Occidente, con armas antitanque Javelin de EE. UU. y NLAW del Reino Unido diseñadas para una campaña de guerrilla contra una fuerza de ocupación. Rusia tenía más de 150.000 soldados en su fuerza de invasión, similar al ejército total de Ucrania, pero una mayor cantidad de tanques y un poder aéreo y de misiles superior para atacar objetivos desde el aire.

“Vi personalmente una orden secreta de los comandantes rusos a sus tropas de asalto aéreo de que tenían que controlar el barrio del gobierno… durante 12 horas”, dijo Reznikov a principios de este mes. La orden había sido recuperada de un cadáver, agregó, probablemente víctima de días de lucha en Hostomel.


*La base aérea estratégica, a 15 millas al noroeste de la capital, fue capturada el 25 de febrero por paracaidistas rusos, aterrizando en dos oleadas dramáticas de 10 helicópteros cada una. Pero la falta de apoyo aéreo significó que las defensas terrestres cercanas de Ucrania estaban en gran parte intactas, por lo que pudieron evitar que aterrizaran cientos de refuerzos rusos.*








Los civiles participan en una sesión de entrenamiento de la unidad de defensa territorial de Kyiv el 29 de enero de 2022 en Kyiv, en preparación para la invasión. Fotografía: Chris McGrath/Getty Images

Fue un elemento decisivo en la batalla por la ciudad, pero también estuvo reñido, sobre todo porque Kyiv había mantenido a la mayoría de sus mejores fuerzas (10 brigadas de tropas) en el este, defendiendo el Donbas. Andrii Antonyshchak, ex parlamentario y coronel de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania, que participó en la batalla de Kyiv, dijo que la defensa primero tuvo que caer ante un pequeño despliegue de guardias nacionales que no combatían.

“
También quiero destacar la hazaña de nuestra brigada de Hostomel, 150 personas, que no eran combatientes. Hubo una rotación y los que estaban listos para el combate fueron enviados al este”, dijo el comandante. Si los guardias y sus refuerzos no hubieran actuado para impedir que aterrizaran los aviones de transporte, añadió Antonyshchak, “el camino a Kyiv habría estado abierto”.

Rusia estaba fallando en hacer que sus ventajas militares contaran, demostrando que no entendía a lo que se enfrentaba. George Barros, un experto en Rusia del Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra de EE. UU., dijo: “*Rusia no llevó a cabo una campaña aérea y de misiles en toda regla para destruir los elementos de mando y control ucranianos y para atacar concentraciones de fuerzas convencionales. Su campaña aérea inicial solo duró siete horas cuando, para ser efectiva, debería haber durado 72 horas”. Se centró en gran medida en objetivos militares estáticos, lo que refleja la falta de inteligencia en tiempo real y, dice Barros, la creencia de que “los ucranianos no darían mucha pelea”*.

*No se hizo ningún intento concertado de bombardear la residencia oficial del presidente, el Palacio Mariinsky, u otros edificios gubernamentales en Kyiv. *En cambio, hubo incursiones de fuerzas especiales destinadas a capturar o matar a Volodymyr Zelenskiy, un enfoque similar al llamativo y, en última instancia, exceso de confianza en el asalto a Hostomel. Dos meses después, el presidente le dijo a la revista Time que le habían advertido que los equipos de ataque rusos se habían lanzado en paracaídas sobre Kiev para matarlo o capturarlo a él y a su familia.

Cuando cayó la noche del primer día de la guerra, estallaron tiroteos alrededor del barrio del gobierno, y las fuerzas rusas hicieron dos intentos de entrar. Se trajeron rifles de asalto y chalecos antibalas para Zelenskiy y sus ayudantes, en escenas caóticas. “Era un manicomio absoluto”, dijo a la revista estadounidense Oleksiy Arestovych, uno de los asesores de más alto perfil del presidente. “Automáticos para todos.” *Cabe recordar que Zelenskiy rechazó una oferta de EE. UU. para irse:* "Necesito municiones, no un aventón", y cuando cayó la noche del 25 de febrero, publicó un video portátil que confirmaba que él y los líderes de Ucrania estaban vivos. “Ya estamos aquí”, dijeron


Zelenskiy había sido criticado por llegar tarde a responder a la acumulación rusa y las advertencias occidentales. Las reservas militares de Ucrania solo se habían llamado el día antes de la invasión, el 23 de febrero. El presidente “no fue lo suficientemente responsable y atento con la información recibida de la inteligencia del Reino Unido”, se quejó un alto parlamentario ucraniano. Pero, por el contrario, Ashraf Ghani, el presidente de Afganistán, simplemente había huido de Kabul cuando una pequeña columna de combatientes talibanes se acercó en el verano de 2021. Al quedarse y luchar, Zelenskiy le dio a Ucrania un punto para unirse.


La tarea de atacar Kyiv recayó en el coronel general Alexander Chaiko y las fuerzas del Distrito Militar del Este de Rusia, tradicionalmente “la parte menos capaz del ejército ruso”, según Barros. Mientras que los invasores rusos en el sur y el este adoptaron planes de batalla militares más convencionales adecuados para la guerra, un documento publicado recientemente por el grupo de expertos Rusi describió a las fuerzas que se abalanzaban sobre Kiev desde Bielorrusia marchando "en columna administrativa por carretera" por velocidad, esperando presentar en una ciudad ya pacificada

Con las mejores fuerzas de Ucrania en el este, Rusia en un momento tuvo una asombrosa ventaja de 12 a 1 en el número de tropas al norte de Kyiv, según Rusi. Pero los rusos, cuyos tanques y camiones estaban pintados con la letra V, no pudieron hacer que el peso de los números contara. Mientras tanto, la tarea de defender la capital recayó en tres brigadas ucranianas, de las cuales dos, de manera crítica, eran artillería en un momento en que las fuerzas de Kyiv podían igualar aproximadamente a las armas pesadas rusas antes de que se agotaran sus existencias.







Vehículos blindados rusos destruidos bordean la calle de Bucha, al oeste de Kiev, el 4 de marzo de 2022. Fotografía: Aris Messinis/AFP/Getty Images

Aunque no hubo escasez de publicidad, acompañada de videos, de ucranianos derribando con éxito tanques con jabalinas y NLAW, la evaluación de Rusi ahora es que no había suficientes de estos para marcar la diferencia en el campo de batalla. En cambio, *las armas pesadas fueron decisivas. “A pesar de la prominencia de las armas guiadas antitanque en la narrativa pública, Ucrania frenó el intento de Rusia de apoderarse de Kyiv utilizando fuego masivo de dos brigadas de artillería”, concluye el grupo de expertos*

Tres días después de iniciada la guerra, las fuerzas rusas más avanzadas se detuvieron entre Bucha e Irpin , 13 millas al noroeste de la capital, dejando tras de sí un rastro de escombros retorcidos y humeantes, descrito por uno de los primeros reporteros en visitarlo como un “estado ruso”. Valle de la Muerte". Los invasores nunca avanzarían más. En cambio, *quedaron alineados en una columna que serpenteaba de regreso a la frontera de Bielorrusia que se convirtió en 40 millas de largo, un objetivo cada vez más fácil para los contraatacantes ucranianos, que pudieron crear cuellos de botella al destruir más y más vehículos blindados rusos.*

Maltratadas por la artillería, emboscadas desde tierra, e incluso durante unos días bombardeadas desde arriba por lo que quedaba de la pequeña fuerza aérea de Ucrania, quedó claro que la columna que apuntaba a Kyiv estaba sufriendo demasiadas pérdidas. Había pocos refuerzos disponibles, ya que la invasión general de Rusia se extendió por Ucrania, desde Kherson hasta Kharkiv. Era inevitable que el ataque a Kyiv tuviera que ser abandonado, y después de 35 días lo fue, lo que significa que, pasara lo que pasara a continuación, la supervivencia existencial de Ucrania estaba garantizada.


*Los atacantes habían fracasado porque Putin y el Kremlin habían juzgado erróneamente la situación y a sus oponentes. “La forma en que los rusos diseñaron su campaña y las suposiciones de planificación clave que hicieron socavaron fundamentalmente sus posibilidades de éxito en el campo de batalla*”, dijo Barros. No fue, lamentablemente, el final de la guerra, pero fue el final del principio.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Se han entregado a Ucrania más de 10 vehículos blindados Panthera T6 fabricados en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Varios drones ucranianos fueron derribados en el aire sobre Klintsy, región de Bryansk.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Al menos dos sistemas de misiles antiaéreos ucranianos fueron destruidos hoy durante los ataques contra objetivos en el país.

También se informa que al menos 12 instalaciones de infraestructura crítica en las regiones de Kiev, Lvov, Odessa, Zaporozhye y Jarkov fueron atacadas.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El Primer Ministro Mikhail Mishustin hizo algunas declaraciones importantes en la última reunión del gobierno ruso:
> 
> ▪La caída del PIB se situó en torno al 2% en 11 meses;
> ▪ La situación del mercado laboral se mantiene estable, con un desempleo que alcanzó un mínimo histórico del 3,7% en noviembre;
> ...



Desarrollo del sectro primario... INEVITABLE en condiciones de guerra y coherente con lo esperable y NECESARIO en dichas condiciones... 

El problema que va A ENFRENTAR en no poco tiempo la economía rusa es la ESCASEZ DE MANO de obra y es vital en estos momentos... la ENTRADA de la mujer en el mercado laboral se dió por circunstancias parecidas, en Rusia eso va a reforzarse, no les queda otro remedio...

Y no va a ser un problema menor, CUIDADO, esta situación puede derivar en serios problemas, lo consecuente es una apertura a mano de obra afin de regiones ex-urss, PERO eso también puede provocar serios problemas con la entrada de gente dispuesta a dañar desde dentro la propia economía rusa... 

En no demasiado tiempo, tres años como mucho esta situación va a empezar a convertirse en algo complejo, pero PRECISARAN esa mano de obra como el respirar... lo de la natalidad y la pirámide poblacional de medio mundo, Rusia incluida da mucho vértigo... veremos si no se ven obligados a recuperar mano de obra de retirados y demás personas que no están hoy en el mercado laboral por diversas condiciones... qué locura es todo...


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Según el gobernador Roman Busagin, las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron un objeto no identificado sobre Engels.

@milinfolive


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

*El gobernador anunció el trabajo del sistema de defensa aérea en la región de Saratov.*
El gobernador de Saratov, Busargin, dijo que la defensa aérea destruyó un objeto no identificado en el territorio del distrito de Engels.


29 diciembre 2022 12:49


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Ataque masivo con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra infraestructuras en Ucrania el 29 de diciembre: lo que se sabe a las 12 del mediodía

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han lanzado otro ataque masivo con misiles contra instalaciones en toda Ucrania.

Esta vez los objetivos no eran sólo instalaciones energéticas, sino también, al parecer, zonas de posición de la defensa antiaérea ucraniana. Como la última vez, para identificar las zonas de posición de la defensa antiaérea, primero lanzaron misiles señuelo y luego alcanzaron los objetivos.

Inmediatamente después de declararse la alerta aérea, al menos en las regiones de Sumy, Dnipropetrovsk y Odesa, se cortó el suministro eléctrico para intentar encubrir los daños en las infraestructuras.

▪En Kiev, se conocen al menos cuatro impactos. Fueron alcanzadas una empresa industrial en el distrito de Holosiivskyi, una instalación no identificada en el distrito de Darnytskyi y un SAM S-300 del sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano. El metro de la ciudad no funciona y se ha perdido algo de luz.

▪ Se contabilizaron al menos cinco impactos en la región de Odessa. Uno de ellos alcanzó una posición de defensa antiaérea cerca de Oleksandrivka. La 160ª brigada de misiles antiaéreos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se encuentra relativamente cerca, en Radostne.

Se registró un impacto en la subestación de 330 kV de Usatovo. A juzgar por la foto, el objetivo era de nuevo el autotransformador 330/110. También se oyeron explosiones en el pueblo de Im. Pueblo de Kotovsky.

Al menos cinco explosiones sacuden Jarkov. El transporte eléctrico, incluido el metro, se detuvo por completo en la ciudad, y la calefacción y el agua caliente y fría se perdieron en algunas zonas.

Lo más probable es que uno de los objetivos fuera la CHP-3, cerca de la planta de Turboatom, en el distrito de Nemyshlanskiy.

Es muy posible que los talleres de Turboatom fueran alcanzados. Los lugareños han informado de cuatro golpes en esa zona. La semana pasada informamos de que la planta estaba en funcionamiento.

▪En Lviv, los lugareños han informado de al menos 3 impactos, tras las cuales la ciudad se ha quedado casi completamente sin electricidad y el transporte no funciona.

El ruido de los misiles se escuchó sobre Ternovitsa, cerca del campo de entrenamiento de Yavoriv, donde se entrenan mercenarios extranjeros.

▪ Al menos dos misiles golpearon la región de Ternopil. La región alberga la subestación de 330 kV de Ternopil y una planta de reparación.

▪Fuentes locales informaron de explosiones en una instalación no identificada de Mykolayiv.

Al mismo tiempo, las tropas rusas lanzaron ataques MLRS desde el territorio de la región de Kherson contra Ochakov.

▪Los residentes locales escucharon explosiones cerca de Mirgorod, en la región de Poltava, donde se encuentran un aeródromo militar de la fuerza aérea ucraniana y una subestación eléctrica de 330 kV del mismo nombre.

▪ Una de las explosiones alcanzó una instalación en la región de Chernihiv.

▪ No hubo ataques en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, pero las propias autoridades cortaron la electricidad poco antes del ataque masivo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪No hay información exacta sobre los atentados en las regiones de Zhytomyr y Chernihiv, así como en Ivano-Frankivsk.

▪ En las regiones de Vinnytsia, Sumy y Khmelnytskyy se activaron los medios de defensa antiaérea.

Han pasado dos semanas desde el anterior incendio masivo. Al parecer, este periodo se eligió por una razón: dada la burocratización general del aparato del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, este es el tiempo que se tarda en afinar los resultados, evaluar las consecuencias y planificar un nuevo ataque.

Si no empezamos a cambiar el planteamiento y a acelerar los ataques los resultados serán cada vez más modestos.

Mapa de alta resolución

Versión inglesa

#digest #Rusia #Ucrania #electricidad
@rybar


----------



## ignorante (29 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues sinceramente , a los yankees también se les ha criticado de lo lindo por lo que usted comenta. Nadie que yo conozca ha celebrado ninguna intervención militar.



A Rusia Occidente le embarga sus activos, se le limitan las ventas de energía y el precio de sus productos, se le excluye de las competiciones deportivas.

¿Dónde están medidas similares cuando USA invade o apoya golpes de estado? ¿Y a Israel cuando roba territorios en Palestina? ¿O a Marruecos lo propio en el Sáhara violando las resoluciones de naciones unidas?

Doble rasero occidental... yo puedo hacer ciertas cosas, tu no. Es más, yo las hago para expoliar a otras naciones, y tú no puedes hacerlo ni para defenderte de mis intentos de expoliarte (que es en lo que consiste el imperialismo USA en Ucrania, usada de ariete contra Rusia).


----------



## Argentium (29 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> No tengo idea de la edad que tiene usted, así que esas preguntas las voy a achacar a una cierta dosis de buenhomía y cierto grado de inocencia... DE VERDAD me pregunta eso????...
> 
> Pues sí, aún cuando no lo crea son motivaciones económicas las que mueven las sociedades y lo que provoca las rupturas sociales... NO, NO ES CASUAL...
> 
> ...



Finalmente vamos convergiendo en un punto, si bien la intencionalidad es económica, no deja de tener efectos socioculturales en la sociedad de la permisiva entrada de inmigración de culturas y costumbres diferentes, o acaso si se instalan 5 familias amerindias o musulmanas en su aldea no cambiarían las cosas, o la interacción sería neutra a lo largo del tiempo?? Mírese la peli (Luis Zahera un grande):




PD: Ayer veía una serie documental en la 2, *"España el Siglo XX en color"*, justo hablaban del plan de desarrollo de 1959, un plan ortodoxo de economía llevado adelante por gente del Opus Dei, uno de los fundamentos del plan: los salarios ultra bajos a nivel del resto de países europeos, eso atrajo muchísima inversión a España, salarios bajos, nada nuevo, saludos.


----------



## Argentium (29 Dic 2022)

*Alemania dice que sus depósitos de gas están llenos en un 88,62%, por lo que el gobierno no se muestra nada preocupado. El invierno poco frío que estamos teniendo en gran parte de Europa está siendo clave.*
11:33 || 29/12/2022


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

*Aviones de combate rusos derribaron dos aviones y dos helicópteros ucranianos*


29 diciembre 2022 13:26



1032


----------



## Xan Solo (29 Dic 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> TODO lo que usted *NO *quiso saber sobre la guerra y se lo voy a contar igualmente porque soy un "gilipollas que todo lo sabe" y un palizas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente, inexcusable lectura.
Muchas, muchas, muchas graci... digo, "thanks".


----------



## Malevich (29 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y probablemente falsearon los resultados con la complicidad de AP. Aparte de que hubo regiones que votaron NO y poco les importó. En un tema tan importante lo mínimo habrían sido meses de pedagogía y una campaña escrupulosamente igualitaria en medios (por entonces sólo había TV pública y casi todas las radios eran aún estatales). Luego nos quejamos cuando los nacionalistas pretenden referendos sin mínimo pactado de participación y/o sin mayoría reforzada.



Los referéndum se organizan para ganar.
Cuando un militar español se dio una currada impresionante para hacer el censo del Sáhara de cara al referendum de autodeterminación al que los saharauis tenían derecho, sus superiores le dijeron que era tan bueno que el resultado no sería el deseado.
Lo demás es historia.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2022)

Han vuelto a cerrar la cuenta de Spriter en twitter. La censura sigue igual.


----------



## Xan Solo (29 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Uno de los mayores escándalos que recuerdo es cuando los americanos bombardearon una fábrica de aspirinas en Sudán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por una vez estoy de acuerdo con Azog el Profanador. No se trata de "y tú más". La guerra es una mierda enorme. El 99 por ciento de la gente que muere no se lo merecía, y mucha de la gente que merecía morir no va a morir.

Como siempre. 

Pero que los rusos sean malos no quita que frente a ellos hayamos puesto a nazis racistas de lo peor. Igual que creamos (me refiero a occidente) el ISIS, creamos a estos nazis.ñ Sí, los mimbres existían, pero ¿quién los promovíó?

Pero sí... la guerra es una gran mierda. Salvo para algunos, que están ingresando gruesa pasta gracias a ella.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Dic 2022)

La energía se va hacia China, aumenta su exportación… 1400 millones de consumidores esperan como agua de mayo ese regalo de occidente….








Russia boosts gas supplies to China


Russia’s Gazprom has set a new daily record for gas supplies to China and plans a massive boost in exports, the company’s CEO says




www.rt.com


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Un grupo de arquitectos internacional, está estudiando los motivos por los cuales, tanta gente se cae por las ventanas en Rusia, de momento no se han publicado los resultados del mencionado estudio, aunque de forma oficiosa, se descarta que sean las medidas de las ventanas o su altura desde el suelo.



Ojala den con la razón y se pueda aplicar en España
Aqui hay mucha ventanas que necesitan un traidor que se arroje por ellas









Rusia e Irán. El enemigo de mi enemigo


Las sanciones a Rusia e Irán están acercando a ambos países a una alianza geoestratégica de imprevisibles consecuencias.




3tde.es













Las ineficiencias del sistema educativo español


Reforma tras reforma, el sistema educativo español ha ido en franca decadencia desde que hace 40 años llegó el social populismo al Poder




3tde.es













La cárcel de ladrillo. La gran estafa inmobiliaria en España


Durante la burbuja el precio de la vivienda fue artificialmente hinchado para lograr mayores ganancias a costa de los ciudadanos




3tde.es


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Una vez más Kissinger con sus 99 años en un articulo reciente en una revista británica.
> 
> 
> *Henry Kissinger advierte de una nueva guerra mundial*
> ...



Hay cosas que se callan y NO AYUDAN a entender el atolladero en el que estamos...

Kissinger viene a indicar que la ALTERNATIVA mejor a esta guerra (la OTAN gana) es en realidad muy optimista y aún siendo así tendría que lidiar con la probablilidad inmensa de que Rusia aplique su tecnología nuclear antes de caer y... en esa situación la victoria de la OTAN no supondría nada...

QUE SE CALLA????...

Esto es el verdadero problema... recordemos a Trump, EE.UU. primero y "si europa quiere la OTAN, que la pague.."

Y es muy importante entender lo que esto significa:

Primero EE.UU. primero quiere decir más o menos que CADA PALO AGUANTE SU VELA y EE.UU. hará un muro tan alto como pueda, AISLARSE y reconstruirse es lo que haría, complejo, pero un camino... la URSS es el camino, pero sin Yeltsin, con un Putin REORGANIZANDO Y fortaleciendo el camino...

Segundo. "si europa quiere la OTAN que la pague"... adios OTAN, adios PENTAGONO, adios complejo militar-industrial, ADIOS UNITALITARISMO y hola multilateralismo... al igual que la URSS desmantelamiento más o menos paulatino del enorme e inmenso gasto militar y sus usos...

Quienes pierden en esencia... pues europa, que quedaría a expensas de tener que PAGAR su energía PRODUCIENDO y no CONSUMIENDO o dicho de otro modo ADIOS FINANCIERISMO y fondos de inversión en pensiones y demás ADIOS... y reconversión INTENSA E INMENSA del complejo productor, PERO Y LA PASTA????

No es casual que a Trump quíen más le odiasen fuesen los Macron y Merkel... no era casual, que nadie lo dude...

Se suele culpar al Tio Sam de todos nuestros males, pero... es quienes tienen a la OTAN como fortaleza Y PRINCIPIO Y FIN quienes más deberían temer el camino marcado por Kissinger... 

Vivimos en un tiempo de una casta OTANISTA QUE HA IMPREGNADO cada reducto de Europa principalmente... EE.UU. tiene su PENTAGONO, que no es menos y todo un entramado de agencias que VIVEN Y MORAN en el mundo en el que EE.UU. puede gastar y gastar y gastar y gastar, HASTA no parar, pero... pero... si eso deja de pasar TODA esta gente tiene que irse al paro o peor aún a la indigencia... y junto a ellos el entramado FINANCIERO, que es quien ha regado toda una MIERDA-ECONOMÍA de todo tipo de mierda-empresas Y QUE no tiene ya ninguna salida, salvo conquistar todo tipo de recursos que NO ESTEN EN SU PODER.. sean tierras en europa, pisos o lo que se les ponga por delante y fuera de nuestras fronteras aspiran a conquistar todo lo que exista...


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307598
> 
> 
> Se han entregado a Ucrania más de 10 vehículos blindados Panthera T6 fabricados en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.
> ...



Ucrania es un gigantesco campo de pruebas armamentistico.


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Rusia en niveles récord de desempleo, 3,7% menos que cualquier país europeo
> 
> Está formalmente en paro friccional o pleno empleo
> 
> ...



A ver, estamos en guerra, pero cómo que Rusia va a sufrir ningún milagro, por favor... Rusia se va a empobrecer, menos que el resto quizás ya que tiene un sector primario con enormes potencialidades, pero de milagros económicos olvídense, pero para nadie...

De facto Rusia va a sufrir un fuerte problema con esos niveles de paro... habría que ver que cantidad de mujeres copan el mercado laboral ruso, porque primero echarán mano de ellas, pero me temo que no van a ser suficientes y esto SIMPLEMENTE para hacer frente a la ECONOMÍA DE GUERRA que se les viene encima, con todo no será suficiente seguramente...

Que a europa le va a ir peor, no significa en ningún caso que a Rusia le vaya a ir bien, que eso no va a suceder...


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Y no han pensado qué es porque, todavía, queda mucha tela por cortar?
> Cuando miramos a corto plazo, lo mas probable es que nos pillemos los dedos...



Totalmente de acuerdo... de hecho la verdadera estrategia del Tio Sam está en Siria... y los rusos lo saben, no van a movilizar, no van a escalar, ni van a aumentar lo que hoy hay... es más mantendrán este escenario porque en el término de tres años tendrán arrodillada a europa, más o menos por el 2025 (octubre, como no) y en 7 años se llevarían por delante al Tio Sam... es sencillo, pero es cuestión de TIEMPO y a mayores no PERMITE que Siria caiga en manos del Tio Sam, sin la cual no hay gasoductos sin Turquía, que por cierto, ya está claro que va a ser la POTENCIA vencedora si Rusia no cae y si el Tio Sam sigue empecinado en mantener este escenario... y a Rusia entre el Tio Sam y Turquía, pues... está claro...

Es lo que hay...


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (29 Dic 2022)

Es una auténtica pesadilla estar en una trinchera y tener que lidiar con granadas que te sueltan desde el cielo con drones de aliexpress, sumado a la artillería convencional y a las balas del enemigo.


----------



## EUROPIA (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Xan Solo (29 Dic 2022)

Si necesitan mano de obra a mogollón siempre pueden tirar de asiáticos (India, Vietnam, las dos Coreas...)
También pueden tirar de moros tipo sirio o palestino... incluso egipcio. Saben bastante bien como controlarlos.
Sería un asunto de integración poblacional. Con un poco de vigilancia (y tomándoselo en serio) podrían conseguirlo relativamente fácil.


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

*“Putin no puede permitir una Ucrania libre, próspera y democrática porque entonces los rusos querrán lo mismo”.*

McCain predijo todo esto en 2014, quería armar completamente a Ucrania. 

…que gran verdad…


----------



## Argentium (29 Dic 2022)

*Bielorrusia dice que ha abatido un misil ucraniano que ha entrado en Bielorrusia, cuidado con estas cosas…*
12:34 || 29/12/2022


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

❗Un misil antiaéreo ucraniano S-300 cayó en el territorio de la región de Brest de la República de Bielorrusia.
#Bielorrusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

El jefe de la Dirección General de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Kirill Budanov, dijo en una entrevista con la BBC que los combates habían llegado a un callejón sin salida, que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no podían derrotar a Rusia en todas las zonas y esperaban el suministro de nuevas armas por parte de Occidente.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

Un misil de defensa aérea S-300 cayó en el territorio de Bielorrusia en la región de Brest, según informan los medios bielorrusos, según ellos, se trata de un misil de defensa aérea ucraniano.

Todavía no hay declaraciones oficiales de las autoridades bielorrusas, un grupo de militares e investigadores están trabajando en el lugar.


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Y si se le hubiera hecho caso a McCain en aquellos entonces, quizás el hijoPutin no se hubiera metido hoy en el berenjenal que ha metido a su propio país. La hemeroteca puede ser mortal. Lo único que se puede alegar es que cuando todo ha pasado, es fácil verlo.


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Con lo que volvemos al manual de 1º de táctica militar. Las guerras se ganan ocupando terreno con la infantería. Lo otro es preparar esto último. Y a veces ni así las ganas, véas Afganistán, que los ejércitos más poderosos del plantea salieron con el rano entre las piernas.



NO... NO... NO...

Las guerras SOLO SE GANAN cuando el ENEMIGO ES INCAPAZ DE FINANCIARLAS, ocupes o no terreno es lo de menos... hubo quíen consiguió guerrear y ganar siendo guerrilla y si apenas tener territorio... basta con ARRUINAR AL ENEMIGO...


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> RUSIA atenta a si GRECIA cumple y no entrega los SAM rusos a UCRANIA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pobre Grecia... si no los entrega EE.UU. la deja SOLA con Turquía y estos tienen muchas ganas de verse a sólas con los griegos, que dudo tuviesen una oportunidad, les quedaría Francia, pero con estos si quieren contar igualmente tendrán que ceder los S-300...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307666
> 
> Un misil de defensa aérea S-300 cayó en el territorio de Bielorrusia en la región de Brest, según informan los medios bielorrusos, según ellos, se trata de un misil de defensa aérea ucraniano.
> 
> Todavía no hay declaraciones oficiales de las autoridades bielorrusas, un grupo de militares e investigadores están trabajando en el lugar.



La versión desde Bielorrusia es ahora esta…








Ukrainian missile drops in Belarus, army looking into it


According to the available information, two main scenarios are under consideration: the missile flew into Belarus' territory similarly to a recent incident in Poland when the missile did not fly in the right direction or this missile was shot down by Belarus' air defenses.




eng.belta.by


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> A Rusia Occidente le embarga sus activos, se le limitan las ventas de energía y el precio de sus productos, se le excluye de las competiciones deportivas.
> 
> ¿Dónde están medidas similares cuando USA invade o apoya golpes de estado? ¿Y a Israel cuando roba territorios en Palestina? ¿O a Marruecos lo propio en el Sáhara violando las resoluciones de naciones unidas?
> 
> Doble rasero occidental... yo puedo hacer ciertas cosas, tu no. Es más, yo las hago para expoliar a otras naciones, y tú no puedes hacerlo ni para defenderte de mis intentos de expoliarte (que es en lo que consiste el imperialismo USA en Ucrania, usada de ariete contra Rusia).



Es un doble rasero sano.


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La versión desde Bielorrusia es ahora esta…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La noticia dice lo mismo que yo resumo.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *“Putin no puede permitir una Ucrania libre, próspera y democrática porque entonces los rusos querrán lo mismo”.*
> 
> McCain predijo todo esto en 2014, quería armar completamente a Ucrania.
> 
> …que gran verdad…



HABLAS DEL PAIS MÁS CORRUPTO DEL CONTINENTE Y DONDE HAY MÁS NAZI POR M2 QUE EN ALEMANIA ?


----------



## Guaguei (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Dice la noticia sobre las bombas de hoy " una "empresa industrial" y un jardín infantil fueron dañados en el suroeste de la ciudad, informó la administración militar de la capital"

Que mala puntería tienen los misiles rusos no hay vez que algunos de ellos no caigan en parque infantiles


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> NO... NO... NO...
> 
> Las guerras SOLO SE GANAN cuando el ENEMIGO ES INCAPAZ DE FINANCIARLAS, ocupes o no terreno es lo de menos... hubo quíen consiguió guerrear y ganar siendo guerrilla y si apenas tener territorio... basta con ARRUINAR AL ENEMIGO...



LA GUERRA DEL VIET NAM CHUPO BUENA PARTE DE LOS LINGOTES DE ORO QUE TENIA LA FED

POR ESTO ALGUNOS AÑOS DESPUES ABANDONARON EL PATRON ORO POR EL PATRON IMPRESORAS Y PETRO DOLARES

CON PATRON ORO NO PODIAN DEMOCRATIZAR Y EXPOLIAR Y INSTALAR BASES MILITARES EN TODO EL PLANETA O CASI


Y financiar golpes de estados en america latina y en africa les salia barato con la impresora


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues sinceramente , a los yankees también se les ha criticado de lo lindo por lo que usted comenta. Nadie que yo conozca ha celebrado ninguna intervención militar.




El problema es que solamente se les criticó, cuando esa invasión fue justificada con mentiras (lo cual es aún peor que haber sido injustificada, todo sea dicho).
A finales de 2022 se puede afirmar que se fueron de rositas, y lo que dejaron detrás fue una auténtica barbaridad.


Ahí está la hemeroteca, conviene repasarla.
Un ejemplo de miles:






La Guerra de Irak: al principio fue la mentira…


En abril de 2003, soldados estadounidenses derribaron la estatua de Saddam Hussein en Bagdad. Hoy es innegable que la Guerra de Irak se basó en mentiras, mató a cientos de miles y dejó al Medio Oriente sumido en el caos.




amp.dw.com






Saludos


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si van por las baterías antiaéreas es que dentro de poco van a hacer un bombardeo masivo.



Simplemente están a la caza de esos sistemas, en el mismo momento que dejen de estar operativos Rusia impondrá un dominio aereo intenso y al igual que en Siria no va a quedar capacidad para provisionar y la logística se vendrá abajo para Ucrania... esos sistema antiaereos son lo ÚNICO que mantiene en pié al ejército OTAN... así que mantenerlos ocultos y sólo activos en momentos muy concretos es vital para Ucrania...

El problema es que Rusia ha encontrado el TALÓN DE AQUILES de esa estrategia y lo está MASACRANDO... destruye sistemas vitales a nivel civil y militar y con ello obliga a esa defensa a activarse o a dejar pasar cada ataque y en medio de esos ataques puede ir de todo...

Los rusos como demostraron en Siria son metódicos y pacientes a partes iguales... mantienen una estrategia muy conservadora, a sabiendas de que la cuestión es ir pacientemente minando esa defensa aerea... y costosa por cierto y no menos...


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

En el día 309 de la infame criminal invasión rusa de Ucrania, el hijoPutin está bombardeando masivamente ciudades y posiciones civiles, lo que evidencia, la impotencia de Rusia sobre el campo de batalla.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> En el día 309 de la infame criminal invasión rusa de Ucrania, el hijoPutin está bombardeando masivamente ciudades y posiciones civiles, lo que evidencia, la impotencia de Rusia sobre el campo de batalla.



hablando de impotencia te acuerdas de los tios con sandalias y ak47 que se follaron a yankilandia y al resto de sus putillas en Afganistam ?


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> LA GUERRA DEL VIET NAM CHUPO BUENA PARTE DE LOS LINGOTES DE ORO QUE TENIA LA FED
> 
> POR ESTO ALGUNOS AÑOS DESPUES ABANDONARON EL PATRON ORO POR EL PATRON IMPRESORAS Y PETRO DOLARES
> 
> ...



Ya se habían pulido medio Bretton-woods antes de eso... recordemos cómo llega Kenedy a la presidencia y aquello de "es la economía estúpido..."

Los 50 del Tio Sam no han sido jamás bien explicados...

Stalin, que ha sido probablemente el MAYOR LIDER y con enorme diferencia de los últimos 500 años, guste o no, con su ECONOMIA DE GUERRA llevó no sólo al desastre a Hitler, sino que se pulió al Tio Sam, gracias a esa determinación de no dar ceder ni un espacio a la vida civil... ser ruso debió ser en aquella época jodidamente complicado, ahora bien... MASACRÓ a todo enemigo de Rusia e impuso tal reino de poder que NADIE SE ATREVIO a toserle a la URSS durante décadas y aún hoy sigue manteniendo parte de su poder y... sí STALIN... EN FIN... lo que hay...


----------



## Kill33r (29 Dic 2022)

*reunión de pastores 

*


----------



## Bimbo (29 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> NO... NO... NO...
> 
> Las guerras SOLO SE GANAN cuando el ENEMIGO ES INCAPAZ DE FINANCIARLAS, ocupes o no terreno es lo de menos... hubo quíen consiguió guerrear y ganar siendo guerrilla y si apenas tener territorio... basta con ARRUINAR AL ENEMIGO...



hombre si te quedas sin soldados es dificil que la ganes por mucho dinero que tengas


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

¿Y tú que opinas sobre eso de dejar en Navidad a un *'país hermano'* como dijo el hijoPutin sin luz , ni agua, ni calefacción , sin actividad industrial, sin servicio de tren ni metro? ¿No te parece una PUTinADA sin gracia?


----------



## Alfonso29 (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> hablando de impotencia te acuerdas de los tios con sandalias y ak47 que se follaron a yankilandia y al resto de sus putillas en Afganistam ?



encima muchos de ellos fueron entrenados por los propios yankis en los años 80, como bin laden


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Alfonso29 dijo:


> encima muchos de ellos fueron entrenados por los propios yankis en los años 80, como bin laden



Gran trabajo de la CIA

Yo creo que el poder reside en el centro de la CIA y no en la casa blanca


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

A medida que continúa sufriendo derrotas en el campo de batalla y pérdidas de tropas y equipos, Rusia busca aumentar su flujo de fuerzas elevando la edad de reclutamiento a 30 años.

Todo ok


----------



## frangelico (29 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> primero, los referendums en España tienen *caracter consultivo* , y ademas se convocan segun el antojo del gobernante de turno o sea es como si no existieran
> 
> segundo, la propia palabra "referendum" parece que no se acaba de entender, viene de REFRENDAR, lo que supone que hay una ley o acuerdo previo al que tienes que dar tu consentimiento o no (repito si fuera vinculante)
> 
> ...



Exactamente, el 23F fue para eso. Se quería a España en la OTAN y fue lo primero que hizo Calvo-Sotelo en su presidencia


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Esta noticia es la bomba.

*“El Ministerio de Salud de RF ha decidido que es posible utilizar dinero del presupuesto federal para financiar la conservación y el almacenamiento gratuitos de células sexuales (esperma) para los ciudadanos movilizados en la Operación Militar Especial, en 2022-2024, citando a la agencia de noticias oficial rusa TASS . "Cualquier uso gratuito posterior de material genético conservado en tecnología de reproducción asistida se rige por la ley, siempre que se indique como parte del paquete de seguro de salud obligatorio (del individuo)".*

Creo que ya se están dando cuenta de los pocos que van a volver con vida, o con la capacidad de poder reproducirse, o no me explico esto.


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Finalmente vamos convergiendo en un punto, si bien la intencionalidad es económica, no deja de tener efectos socioculturales en la sociedad de la permisiva entrada de inmigración de culturas y costumbres diferentes, o acaso si se instalan 5 familias amerindias o musulmanas en su aldea no cambiarían las cosas, o la interacción sería neutra a lo largo del tiempo?? Mírese la peli (Luis Zahera un grande):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307615
> 
> ...



No cambiarían nada si se aplicase la LEY y esta fuese muy clara... en realidad el que no se integrase estaría fuera en tres días... pero ESO NO INTERESA, interesa JUSTO crear las condiciones para crear ENFRENTAMIENTOS y condiciones de ruptura social... y no, no estoy a favor de la inmigración, pero soy consciente de que la peor es la china y no la musulmana que ni siquiera es la segunda, la siguiente la sudamericana, siendo la rumana con mucho la que la sigue... los musulmanes no suelen ser capaces ni de organizarse para echar a los israelies...

Se crean condiciones para que se ajuste lo que se quiere a lo que se precisa... y así se permite la guetización de sudamericanos que acabarán en MARAS, inevitablemente y lo saben, LO QUE PERMITIRÁ GENERAR un estado parapolicial para que el ciudadano medio no viva acohonado y con ello se podrá castigar a... a... a... ¿las maras?; no la disensión social provocada por los desajustes económicos, PERO... PERO... PERO... SERÁ POR LAS MARAS...

La gente se mueve, no importa si uno es peruano o checoslovaco o indio... si le fuerzan a intergrarse es o eso o morir y... la gente se integra... 

Pero si lo que se precisa es RUPTURA, se crean las condiciones para que sea viable crear un escenario específico y por supuesto se da...

Usted cree normal que se acepte el Burka en una sociedad que al propio tiempo ha creado una HIPERPROTECCION para la mujer... esto es un absurdo, pero... SE HACE...


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

El FSB sigue asesinando, por orden del hijoPutin, a críticos de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Los últimos, hasta ahora, Alexei Maslov, ex jefe de las Fuerzas Terrestres Rusas, y Alexander Buzakov, ex director general de los Astillero del Almintazgo.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El FSB sigue asesinando, por orden del hijoPutin, a críticos de la invasión rusa de Ucrania. Los últimos, hasta ahora, Alexei Maslov, ex jefe de las Fuerzas Terrestres Rusas, y Alexander Buzakov, ex director general de los Astillero del Almintazgo.



vaya seguro que estos no curraban en B para la CIA

Y el objectivo final es meter a una putilla en Kremlin y saquear todas las riquezas de Rusia a precio de saldo


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Si necesitan mano de obra a mogollón siempre pueden tirar de asiáticos (India, Vietnam, las dos Coreas...)
> También pueden tirar de moros tipo sirio o palestino... incluso egipcio. Saben bastante bien como controlarlos.
> Sería un asunto de integración poblacional. Con un poco de vigilancia (y tomándoselo en serio) podrían conseguirlo relativamente fácil.



INFILTRACION... en guerra el peor enemigo está dentro... poder integrar se puede, de hecho la URSS tenía bien integrada su población... ahora la infiltración de personal de todo tipo sería casi inevitable y a partir de ahí sería un cancer interno muy complejo de extirpar y que podría conllevar una serie catastrofe a nivel productivo... es complicado y mucho...


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Serie de críticos rusos de la invasión de Ucrania que han muerto en los últimos días.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Sergei Surovikin explicó los ataques de hoy en Ucrania como un "milagro de Año Nuevo" "Ayer nos quedamos sin misiles, lo leí yo mismo en las noticias, y hoy aparecieron nuevamente ¡Es un verdadero milagro de Año Nuevo!"


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

*"10.200 personas. Este es exactamente el número de tropas rusas en Bielorrusia ahora. Tal agrupación de tropas no es suficiente para un ataque en el territorio de Ucrania".* - Jefe del Servicio Estatal de Fronteras Sergei Deineko


----------



## vil. (29 Dic 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> hombre si te quedas sin soldados es dificil que la ganes por mucho dinero que tengas



Soldados siempre hay... y si no hay se financia su adquisición... en Siria no había, pero Arabia y los golfos se hicieron con ellos, Turquía y Qatar no se han quedado atrás y el Tio Sam echó mano de Kurdos y también tiene sus propios "soldados" al margen de los oficiales...

Si hay pasta, hay lo que precises...


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Bimbo (29 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Soldados siempre hay... y si no hay se financia su adquisición... en Siria no había, pero Arabia y los golfos se hicieron con ellos, Turquía y Qatar no se han quedado atrás y el Tio Sam echó mano de Kurdos y también tiene sus propios "soldados" al margen de los oficiales...
> 
> Si hay pasta, hay lo que precises...



Pero es que Ucrania no tiene pasta y si ademas no tuviese soldados, pues entonces seria que la otan da dinero a ucrania para financiar armamento de la otan y mercenarios que vienen de la propia otan para atacar zonas controladas por rusia. Vamos basicamente seria un ataque de la otan a territorio ruso ni proxy ni proxa


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

*Lo que se sabe de los ataques del 29 de diciembre en Ucrania: lo más destacado*

Durante la noche aviones no tripulados Geranium-2 atacaron instalaciones militares de las AFU en el centro de Ucrania.

Según Crónica Militar, los ataques tuvieron como objetivo depósitos de armas y equipos, así como emplazamientos de sistemas de defensa antiaérea en las regiones de Kharkiv, Zaporizhzhya, Dnipropetrovsk, Odessa y Mykolayiv.

Además, los drones Geran-2 alcanzaron objetivos en Slovyansk y Kramatorsk: al menos dos instalaciones militares de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron alcanzadas, una de ellas un almacén con munición de artillería.

El ataque masivo se llevó a cabo en la mañana del 29 de diciembre utilizando misiles de crucero Kalibr, Kh-101, así como misiles lanzados desde el aire Kh-22 y Kh-32. En total, según fuentes ucranianas, al menos 120 misiles participaron en el ataque.

En Kiev, el metro se detuvo tras los impactos. Se informó de que una empresa industrial del distrito de Holosiivskyy había sido alcanzada.

En Jarkov la electricidad ha desaparecido parcialmente tras los ataques con misiles de crucero, y el metro de la ciudad no funciona. Se han interrumpido las comunicaciones, Internet y el suministro de agua.

En Ivano-Frankivsk, fue alcanzada una instalación de infraestructura (energía).

En Mykolaiv fueron alcanzadas al menos dos instalaciones, una militar y otra energética.

En Odessa, una base de defensa aérea y una subestación transformadora cerca del aeropuerto fueron alcanzadas. También se vio afectada una subestación de 330/110 kV de Usatovo, a 10 km al norte de Odessa.

En Lviv, las instalaciones energéticas fueron atacadas. El 90% de la ciudad está sin electricidad ni agua, y se ha interrumpido el tráfico de tranvías y trolebuses.

También se registraron impactos en las regiones de Sumy, Chernihiv, Zhytomyr, Vinnytsia, Poltava, Ternopil y Khmelnytsky.

☠ Suscribirse a Crónica Militar


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Bajmut está siendo para Putin lo que Estalingrado para Hitler. Y el grupo Wagner está siendo mal remedo de las SS.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Rusia pronto proporcionará un escuadrón completo de aviones de combate Sukhoi Su-35 a Irán, un desarrollo que probablemente irritará a Occidente a medida que Teherán y Moscú profundicen en defensa y cooperación económica desafiando las sanciones y las medidas coercitivas


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

*
Cerca de 18.000 civiles han muerto o resultado heridos desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania.*

Alrededor de 18.000 civiles han muerto o han resultado heridos desde el inicio de la guerra en Ucrania, desatada el 24 de febrero por orden del presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, según ha confirmado la Oficina del Alto Comisionado para los Derechos Humanos de Naciones Unidas (OHCHR).

El organismo ha señalado en un comunicado que 6.884 civiles han muerto y 10.847 han resultado heridos desde el inicio de las hostilidades, lo que eleva a 17.831 el total de víctimas civiles a causa de los combates.

Así, ha detallado que entre los muertos hay 2.719 hombres, 18.32 mujeres, 175 niñas y 216 niños, así como 38 menores y 1.904 adultos cuya identidad no ha podido ser determinada por el momento.

Entre los heridos hay 2.364 hombres, 1.709 mujeres, 229 niñas y 318 niños, así como 253 menores y 6.074 adultos cuya identidad no ha sido especificada.

El organismo ha resaltado que en las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk, en la región del Donbás, se han registrado 9.696 víctimas --4.052 muertos y 5.643 heridos--. Asimismo, ha especificado que en la zona controlada por Ucrania ha habido 7.579 víctimas --3.569 muertos y 4.010 heridos--, mientras que en zonas controladas por Rusia ha habido 2.116 víctimas --483 muertos y 1.633 heridos--.

En el resto de regiones de Ucrania se han registrado 8.136 víctimas --2.832 muertos y 5.304 heridos--. "La mayoría de las víctimas civiles registradas fueron causadas por el uso de armas explosivos con efecto en un área amplia, incluidos ataques con artillería pesada, lanzacohetes múltiples, misiles y bombardeos", ha apuntado.

Por último, ha reseñado que "considera que las cifras reales son considerablemente más alta, dado que la recepción de información desde algunas ubicaciones en las que ha habido hostilidades intensas ha provocado retrasos y muchos informes están aún a la espera de corroboración", lo que afecta a ciudades como Mariúpol, Izium, Lisichansk, Popasna y Severodonetsk.

Por otra parte, las autoridades ucranianas ha señalado que las fuerzas rusas han destruido más de 700 infraestructuras críticas desde el inicio de la guerra. "Estamos hablando de gasoductos, subestaciones, puentes y similares", ha destacado el viceministro del Interior ucraniano, Yevgeni Yenin, tal y como ha recogido la agencia alemana de noticias DPA.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...228102545.html


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

El analista militar estadounidense Scott Ritter sobre la situación en Bajmut Las tropas rusas hacen buen trabajo en Bajmut Ucrania está quemando sus recursos Mientras tanto los rusos minimizan sus pérdidas Es una guerra dura. Pero Rusia está haciendo mejor.


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

*"Después de la muerte de Putin, habrá otra guerra con Rusia"* - Arestovich.

“Nuestra gente piensa que la muerte de Putin es el final de todo. Absolutamente no… Será peor que con Putin”.


----------



## Epicii (29 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> *reunión de pastores
> 
> *



Al igual que antes del 24 de febrero, es para anunciar previamente la ofensiva rusa/bielorusa


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *"Después de la muerte de Putin, habrá otra guerra con Rusia"* - Arestovich.
> 
> “Nuestra gente piensa que la muerte de Putin es el final de todo. Absolutamente no… Será peor que con Putin”.



Tienes los numeros del euromillion para el viernes ?


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

La envergadura del grupo de las AFU desplegado para retener Bakhmut

Las unidades de la fuerza de asalto de la PMC de Wagner se enfrentan a :

▪27 brigadas de las AFU y de defensa territorial
▪5 batallones separados
▪Unidad combinada de fuerzas de operaciones especiales
▪ El regimiento nacionalista Azov.

Debido a las grandes pérdidas, las unidades en la línea de contacto en las zonas de Kleshcheyevka, Podhorodne, Opytne y los distritos oriental y sudoriental de Bakhmut rotan constantemente.

El mapa responde claramente a la pregunta de por qué los avances en esta dirección no son tan rápido como alguien desearía. Las fuerzas destinadas a contener a los músicos son enormes.

@brussinf


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Hoy........


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bajmut está siendo para Putin lo que Estalingrado para Hitler. Y el grupo Wagner está siendo mal remedo de las SS.



Venga que te espera tu publico para que les des una lección de estrategia militar y geopolitica humana.


Toma para el viaje, si te sobran se las das a tus colegas.


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Foto del día:


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Lo de Bajmut es una picadora de carne que curra las 24 horas al dia

Los ucranianos van a tener que recrutar gente más joven para nutrir el frente



Gracias washington y Londres


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

*En Zaporizhzhia, el enemigo se está preparando para una defensa posicional en lugar de acciones ofensivas* - Coronel Yevhen Yerin

El jefe del centro de prensa conjunto de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania, el coronel Yevhen Yerin, informó que, actualmente, hay signos de creación de unidades nuevas y más poderosas en el sector Zaporizhzhia. Se están creando nuevos campos de minas, se están realizando equipos de ingeniería de posiciones, etc.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (29 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso informó que durante los combates del último día en el Donbas, 1 Su-24, 1 Su-25 y 2 helicópteros de transporte militar Mi-8 fueron derribados.
Los aviones fueron alcanzados por cazas patrulleros de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas cerca de Kramatorsk y Krasny Liman. Los helicópteros fueron derribados cerca de Suvorovo y Orlovka.


----------



## Impresionante (29 Dic 2022)

Estos hdp buscando la guerra mundial nuclear


----------



## Abu-Yunis (29 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> NO... NO... NO...
> 
> Las guerras SOLO SE GANAN cuando el ENEMIGO ES INCAPAZ DE FINANCIARLAS, ocupes o no terreno es lo de menos... hubo quíen consiguió guerrear y ganar siendo guerrilla y si apenas tener territorio... basta con ARRUINAR AL ENEMIGO...



No se puede entender esta guerra si no se parte de que la base de que la guerra es economía. Rusia podría haber hecho una _blitzkrieg_ y tomar Ucrania entera en cosa de un par de meses, pero es que lo que le interesa es la guerra de desgaste. Alemania al comienzo de la IIGM conquistó Polonia, Noruega y Francia en sendas campañas de 40 días cada una porque tenía el tiempo en contra y aprovechó su ventaja táctica inicial para derrotar a un enemigo que le superaba ampliamente en recursos naturales y en capacidad industrial. Igualmente Japón, que tomó Filipinas, Malasia, Singapur, Indonesia y Birmania en 4 meses. Quien está ahora en la misma incómoda posición que Alemania y Japón entonces no es Rusia, sino Occidente.


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Rusia es un Estado terrorista. Cada uno sabe a quién defiende


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia es un Estado terrorista. Cada uno sabe a quién defiende



Eres más retrasado de lo que pensé


----------



## Impresionante (29 Dic 2022)

Para descojonarse de tanto payaso


----------



## Disidentpeasant (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Bajmut está siendo para Putin lo que Estalingrado para Hitler. Y el grupo Wagner está siendo mal remedo de las SS.



Que los nazis están en el parlamento ukro...
Bajmut está siendo para cialensky lo que Estalingrado para Hitler. Y Azov está siendo mal remedo de las SS.


----------



## Snowball (29 Dic 2022)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Que los nazis están en el parlamento ukro...
> *Bajmut está siendo para cialensky lo que Estalingrado para Hitle*r. Y Azov está siendo mal remedo de las SS.



Ademas las fechas coinciden...


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Rusia pronto proporcionará un escuadrón completo de aviones de combate Sukhoi Su-35 a Irán, un desarrollo que probablemente irritará a Occidente a medida que Teherán y Moscú profundicen en defensa y cooperación económica desafiando las sanciones y las medidas coercitivas



_Egipto los compro pero Estados Unidos impidió la entrega presionando a Egipto. El karma ha querido que acaben en Irán._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Algo les pasa a los S-300 ukras que caen en medio de las ciudades.....kiev, Bielorrusia, Ivano......casi seguro los kalibr llevan sistemas que alteran los misiles del S-300


----------



## Snowball (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Algo les pasa a los S-300 ukras que caen en medio de las ciudades.....kiev, Bielorrusia, Ivano......casi segurol *los kalibr llevan sistemas que alteran los misiles del S-300*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307740




Seran los señuelos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Polonia:

Los planes del departamento provocaron una reacción negativa en la sociedad polaca, escribe el periódico local Niezależny Dziennik Polityczny. Notó que muchos polacos están indignados por las llamadas telefónicas sin ceremonias y la entrega de citaciones a quienes nunca han servido en el ejército y no tuvieron nada que ver con eso.

La publicación aclaró que los reservistas tampoco están contentos con lo que está pasando. En Polonia, los llamados al sabotaje de la movilización se escuchan cada vez más fuerte. Esquivar se ha convertido en un lugar común, y la forma más fácil y efectiva es cruzar la frontera.

Muchos polacos creen que el gobierno está empujando deliberadamente a su país a una guerra con Rusia, cuyas perspectivas no les gustan mucho. Por lo tanto, no es de extrañar que en la frontera polaco-alemana aparecieran enormes colas de automóviles.

La huida de hombres en edad militar de Polonia ya se ha convertido en un fenómeno de masas. En las últimas semanas, más de 70 mil personas se han ido a la UE y al Reino Unido. Los polacos están tratando de evitar la movilización. Este es solo el comienzo de una gran ola de migración, que para marzo de 2023 puede aumentar a varios cientos de miles de ciudadanos que han salido de Polonia.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

En un intento de repeler un ataque masivo de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea ucranianas volvieron a impactar contra objetos civiles: un misil S-300 alcanzó un edificio residencial en Ivano-Frankivsk. No hubo víctimas ni heridos.

No es, ni mucho menos, el primer incidente de este tipo que se produce en los últimos meses:

➖ A finales de noviembre, misiles antiaéreos AIM-120 de los sistemas NASAMS estadounidenses alcanzaron un edificio en el centro de Kiev,

➖ En diciembre, una pieza de un misil antiaéreo S-300 se desplomó cerca de la localidad moldava de Briceni, en Moldavia,

A principios de noviembre, un misil S-300 cayó en la localidad fronteriza polaca de Przewodowo y mató a dos campesinos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Dic 2022)

Bimbo dijo:


> hombre si te quedas sin soldados es dificil que la ganes por mucho dinero que tengas



Se compran o alquilan, en realidad se te acaba el dinero antes que los soldados.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Golpe a CHP-3 en Kharkiv

Otro objetivo del ataque con misiles realizado hoy por las tropas rusas fue la CHP-3 en Kharkiv. Tras el ataque, algunas zonas de la ciudad se quedaron sin electricidad, calefacción ni agua caliente.

La semana pasada explicamos la importancia crítica de la CHP-3: junto con la central eléctrica de Zmievskaya, las subestaciones de Kharkivskaya y Serp & Molot abastecen no sólo a la propia Kharkiv, sino también a las empresas industriales locales. Estamos hablando de las plantas Kommunar, Turboatom, fábricas y talleres en KhTZ.

La puesta fuera de servicio parcial de un solo CHP-3 es algo necesario y bueno. Pero también es necesario poner fuera de servicio otros objetivos.

Coordenadas: 49.965795, 36.299198






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Este no lo había visto   .....menudos Azov


----------



## Snowball (29 Dic 2022)

*Lviv & Kiev Plunged Into Darkness After 'Massive' Missile Attack; Ukrainian S-300 Lands In Belarus*


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Las AFU intentan desalojar a la PMC de Wagner de sus posiciones en Opytne

Las imágenes muestran cómo un tanque ucraniano desmantela casi a quemarropa el edificio de una escuela de música en los suburbios del sur de Bajmut.

Pero nuestros chicos no flaquearon. Este contraataque y los siguientes fueron rechazados. A día de hoy, el edificio sigue bajo nuestro control.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Snowball (29 Dic 2022)

_The Ukrainian military said missiles reached *as far West as Lviv*, parts of which were left without electricity Thursday morning. *"Ninety percent of the city is without electricity,"* Lviv's mayor said in a social media post. "We are waiting for more information from energy experts. Trams and trolleybuses are not running in the city."_


----------



## Snowball (29 Dic 2022)

_*As for Kiev, *its mayor Vitaliy Klitschko has estimated *40% of homes are now without power*, writing on Telegram: "40 percent of the capital’s consumers are without electricity after the missile attack. In connection with the necessary safety measures used by power workers during an air alert. Power engineers are currently working on restoring the power supply."_


----------



## Snowball (29 Dic 2022)

_Meanwhile, concerning th*e possibility of peace talks*, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov the day prior to the fresh Thursday missile attack said *"We are in no hurry"* and pledged that Moscow's military objectives in Ukraine will be achieved through "patience" and "perseverance". It's expected that there are more major Russian missile attacks against Ukrainian energy infrastructure on the horizon, already as the national grid is in crisis mode amid freezing temperatures._


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Algo les pasa a los S-300 ukras que caen en medio de las ciudades.....kiev, Bielorrusia, Ivano......casi seguro los kalibr llevan sistemas que alteran los misiles del S-300
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307740



Son una versión muy antigua de los S 300


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Polonia:

*El frenesí de compra de armas no disminuirá. El año 2023 estará lleno de grandes contratos para el ejército*


Más baterías Patriot, helicópteros AH-64 y vehículos de combate Borsuk. El año 2023 estará lleno de grandes contratos para el ejército. En 2022, el Ministerio de Defensa Nacional contrató equipos por valor de más de 100 000 millones PLN.

Casi 600 millones EUR, es decir, casi 3 000 millones PLN. Este es el valor del contrato firmado este martes para la compra de dos satélites de observación "junto con el segmento terreno", es decir, los equipos para soportarlos. Escribimos sobre la finalización prevista del contrato en DGP en noviembre. El equipo será producido por Airbus Defence and Space y se entregará al ejército polaco a más tardar en 2027. Sin embargo, pronto podremos utilizar la información obtenida por satélites similares que prestan servicios al ejército francés.


*¿Qué compró el ejército polaco en 2022?*
Si bien en términos de valor, se firmaron varios contratos importantes en 2022, el reconocimiento es una de las capacidades operativas clave que falta. Como resultado de esta compra, nuestros soldados verán y sabrán mucho más, y la experiencia de Ucrania demuestra que es invaluable en tiempos de guerra. Esto se debe principalmente a la información proporcionada por por aliados de Occidente, los defensores ucranianos son tan efectivos. En términos de reconocimiento, se deben mencionar dos contratos más importantes. Se trata del leasing de los UAV americanos MQ-9A Reaper y del contrato para la construcción de dos barcos de reconocimiento radioelectrónico Delfin, cuyo coste es de 620 millones de euros netos (entrega también en 2027).


https://www.gazetaprawna.pl/wiadomosci/kraj/artykuly/8460913,bezpieczenstwo-zbrojenia-edukacja-energetyka.html
El año pasado, el contrato para la compra de 250 tanques American Abrams fue récord. Su valor es de USD 4.750 millones. neto, y las entregas se realizarán a finales de 2026. USD 3.370 millones. pagaremos 180 tanques K2 y 2,4 mil millones por 212 obuses K9. Cada uno de estos contratos también incluye suministros bastante grandes de municiones, así como paquetes de capacitación y logística. Pero cuando se trata del equipo encargado a Corea del Sur, el más importante es la artillería de largo alcance, es decir, los lanzadores 218 K239 Chunmoo, que pueden alcanzar objetivos enemigos a una distancia de casi 300 km. Los contribuyentes polacos pagarán USD 3.550 millones por esta compra . red. Todas las entregas desde Corea deberían completarse para 2027, y los primeros 24 obuses K9 y 10 tanques K2 llegaron a Polonia hace tres semanas.


El quinto contrato más grande en términos de valor firmado en 2022 por la Agencia de Armamento es la compra de 32 helicópteros AW149 multifunción por más de 8 mil millones de PLN. En este caso, las entregas se completarán en 2029 y la mayoría de las máquinas se construirán en PZL-Świdnik, que forma parte del grupo italiano Leonardo. El año pasado, el valor de los contratos a largo plazo firmados para la compra de armas superó los 100 000 millones PLN. Este es un registro de la III República. En años anteriores, esta cantidad no superó los 30-40 mil millones de PLN.

*Un mayor presupuesto de defensa*
En 2023, el presupuestoen defensa aumentará significativamente. Según la ley, será al menos el 3 por ciento. PIB, es decir, más de 97 000 millones PLN. Además, habrá fondos del Fondo de Apoyo a las Fuerzas Armadas. En total, debería superar los 130 000 millones PLN. Mucho menos de la mitad de este dinero se gastará en nuevos equipos, la mayoría de los cuales serán tramos financieros posteriores en contratos celebrados en 2022 y años anteriores. Pero cuando se trata de nuevos acuerdos, no debemos perder el impulso. 

¿Qué firmaremos en 2023? - Deberíamos esperar la continuación de los proyectos relacionados con la construcción de un sistema de defensa aérea y antimisiles de múltiples capas, tanto en los programas "Wisła" como "Narew", dice el teniente coronel Krzysztof Płatek, portavoz de la Agencia de Armamento. Esto significa que es realista firmar un contrato por otras seis baterías del sistema Patriot. El Ministerio de Defensa firmó el documento para la entrega de los dos primeros en marzo de 2018. Este año vimos sus entregas y deberían estar en pleno funcionamiento en 2024. Otros contratos ejecutivos para el sistema Narew, en cuya construcción nuestro La industria de defensa también estará involucrada, también será importante. –

También puede esperar más acuerdos con la parte coreana y respuestas de la administración estadounidense con respecto al sistema HIMARS y los helicópteros de ataque AH-64 Apache. También se debe recordar acerca de la contratación de equipos en la industria de defensa polaca, es decir. sobre la compra planificada del vehículo de combate Borsuk - agrega el teniente coronel Płatek. en cuya construcción también participará nuestra industria de defensa. – También puede esperar más acuerdos con la parte coreana y respuestas de la administración estadounidense con respecto al sistema HIMARS y los helicópteros de ataque AH-64 Apache. También se debe recordar acerca de la contratación de equipos en la industria de defensa polaca, es decir. sobre la compra planificada del vehículo de combate Borsuk - agrega el teniente coronel Płatek. en cuya construcción también participará nuestra industria de defensa. – También puede esperar más acuerdos con la parte coreana y respuestas de la administración estadounidense con respecto al sistema HIMARS y los helicópteros de ataque AH-64 Apache. También se debe recordar acerca de la contratación de equipos en la industria de defensa polaca, es decir. sobre la compra planificada del vehículo de combate Borsuk - agrega el teniente coronel Płatek.

El próximo año gastaremos aún más en armamento que este año

En cuanto a los envíos de armas desde Corea del Sur, el próximo año será un hueso duro de roer. Este año compramos equipos producidos en Corea con cambios menores (incluida la introducción del sistema de gestión del campo de batalla Topaz). No obstante, los contratos del próximo año también deben incluir el inicio de la producción de tanques, obuses o municiones en Polonia, y esto implica, entre otros, con la transferencia de tecnología y el acuerdo de los representantes de las entidades industriales. Todavía no está del todo claro quién y con qué medios lo pagará.
A su vez, en lo que respecta a las entregas desde EE. UU., se desconoce cuántos helicópteros AH-64 Apache elegirá Polonia (máximo 96) y cuántos lanzadores HIMARS se contratarán. Entre otras cosas, debido a los largos tiempos de entrega, el Ministerio de Defensa decidió comprar grandes cantidades del lanzador K239 Chunmoo.

En este conjunto, puede ser relativamente fácil firmar un contrato para el suministro de tejones, es decir, vehículos de combate flotantes producidos en Huta Stalowa Wola. Este es un producto en el que la industria polaca ha estado trabajando durante casi 10 años, actualmente se están realizando las últimas pruebas. En última instancia, el ejército polaco debería tener más de mil vehículos de este tipo en varias configuraciones.
En 2023, el valor de los contratos de armamentos firmados puede ser incluso mayor que en 2022 y superar definitivamente los 100 000 millones PLN.









Szał zakupów zbrojeniowych nie osłabnie. Rok 2023 będzie obfitował w duże umowy dla armii


Kolejne baterie Patriot, śmigłowce AH-64 czy wozy bojowe Borsuk. Rok 2023 będzie obfitował w duże umowy dla armii. W 2022 r. MON zakontraktowało sprzęt za ponad 100 mld zł.




www.gazetaprawna.pl


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Algo les pasa a los S-300 ukras que caen en medio de las ciudades.....kiev, Bielorrusia, Ivano......casi seguro los kalibr llevan sistemas que alteran los misiles del S-300
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307740



Los misiles,como los yugures caducan, hay que cambiarles el combustible cada tantos años.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Hoy se ha botado el crucero submarino de misiles de propulsión nuclear Emperador Alejandro III. La bandera de la Armada fue izada en el crucero submarino nuclear de misiles Generalísimo Suvorov. El barco se unió a la flota. El MIRV y el dragaminas se unieron a la flota.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Este no lo había visto   .....menudos Azov



Capoeira de todo a cien.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Este no lo había visto   .....menudos Azov



Van muy colocados al frente. No se que tipo de droga les dan


----------



## ATDTn (29 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Egipto los compro pero Estados Unidos impidió la entrega presionando a Egipto. El karma ha querido que acaben en Irán._



Son unos pésimos genios del mal.
Los Israelíes no muy contentos deben andar


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Polonia:
> 
> *El frenesí de compra de armas no disminuirá. El año 2023 estará lleno de grandes contratos para el ejército*
> 
> ...



¡La gran paradoja! armas en medio de un colapso civilizatorio, solo acelera más las cosas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Van muy colocados al frente. No se que tipo de droga les dan



Captagon, anfetamina, droga militar donde las halla.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (29 Dic 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> Son unos pésimos genios del mal.
> Los Israelíes no muy contentos deben andar



Esos están pidiendo una remesa de geranios a gritos, por eso están tan chill en esta historia.
No van a cabrear a papa oso.


----------



## Malevich (29 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Exactamente, el 23F fue para eso. Se quería a España en la OTAN y fue lo primero que hizo Calvo-Sotelo en su presidencia



Primero y único.


----------



## alfonbass (29 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Negar que los ciudadanos de crimea muy mayoritariamente no quieren saber nada con ucrania es simplemente cinismo... Pero ya nos tienes acostumbrados



Con las condiciones de ese referéndum no lo podemos saber...tanto te cuesta entenderlo? Si yo te pongo una pistola en la cabeza apuntándote y te digo que me digas que te gusta el reggaetón, me lo vas a decir sin duda...
Eso no significa que tenga razón si luego voy contándole a la gente que me has dicho que te gusta, no crees?


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Algo les pasa a los S-300 ukras que caen en medio de las ciudades.....kiev, Bielorrusia, Ivano......casi seguro los kalibr llevan sistemas que alteran los misiles del S-300
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307740



Y que son muy viejos. El más nuevo tiene más de 30 años.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

*Lavrov anuncia la interrupción de los suministros occidentales a Kyiv*
El Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia supone que pronto se cortarán las rutas de suministro de armas y municiones para el ejército ucraniano.

dpa
28/12/2022 | 21:28

Según el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Lavrov , las rutas de suministro de armas y municiones para el ejército ucraniano desde el extranjero pronto se interrumpirán. "Estamos observando que Ucrania está recibiendo más y mejores armas occidentales", dijo Lavrov durante una entrevista en la televisión rusa el miércoles. Por lo tanto, hay demandas entre los expertos militares para interrumpir estas rutas de entrega. S*e están considerando "líneas ferroviarias, puentes y túneles",* dijo Lavrov. "Supongo que están tomando decisiones profesionales sobre cómo dificultar esas entregas o, idealmente, detenerlas por completo". 


PD: El día que esto ocurra @delhierro paga la ronda


----------



## alfonbass (29 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Pero es que no elegimos entrar en la estructura militar .... Se impulso un referendum para entrar en la estructura civil y a cambio desaparecían las bases americanas en España. Hoy ya hemos visto como fue aquello ... estructura militar y bases americanas cada vez más llenas. Y los votantes del PSOE sin faltar a unas elecciones desde 1982 a pesar de las mil y una traiciones.



Cuáles son las diferencias con Crimea entonces?
Seguro que sería mejor estar en una estructura militar rusa? seguro? lo que vemos no parece muy convincente, desde luego...


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Van muy colocados al frente. No se que tipo de droga les dan



_Fenetilina = Captagon _


----------



## Rothmans Racing (29 Dic 2022)

Última hora de la guerra en Ucrania, en directo: Ucrania destruye 54 misiles de crucero rusos de los 69 lanzados


Las tropas rusas están lanzando una oleada de ataques con drones en el este y sur del país y con misiles de crucero desde aviones y barcos estratégicos




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con las condiciones de ese referéndum no lo podemos saber...tanto te cuesta entenderlo? Si yo te pongo una pistola en la cabeza apuntándote y te digo que me digas que te gusta el reggaetón, me lo vas a decir sin duda...
> Eso no significa que tenga razón si luego voy contándole a la gente que me has dicho que te gusta, no crees?



Pues mira que he oído hablar de "refugiados" de un muchos lugares, muchos, pero ya es casualidad que de Crimea ni uno.
La posibilidad de que sean rusos, se sientan rusos y quieran vivir como rusos ni se plantea, verdad?


----------



## frangelico (29 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Primero y único.



Más o menos, sí. Leopoldo era buen orador pero hacer hizo poquito.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Un avión no tripulado Orlan filmó por sí mismo los trabajos de defensa antiaérea de los militantes ucranianos

Lo más probable es que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas dispararan desde los sistemas portátiles de defensa antiaérea "Igla" contra nuestro UAV de reconocimiento, pero no consiguieron derribarlo. Las imágenes muestran un rastro de inversión del misil.
No es la primera vez que conseguimos imágenes en primera persona de los intentos enemigos de derribar nuestro UAV.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

_Aquí está mas claro lo que han botado hoy_

Vladimir Putin ordena izar la bandera del emperador Alejandro III

El Presidente participó en línea en la ceremonia de izado de la bandera naval y botadura del submarino de propulsión nuclear Emperador Alejandro III. Es el séptimo buque del proyecto 955 Borey y el cuarto que se construye dentro del proyecto modernizado Borey-A.

La serie Borey se creó para sustituir a los submarinos moral y físicamente obsoletos de los proyectos 941 Shark y 667BDRM Dolphin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Por videoconferencia_


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Con las condiciones de ese referéndum no lo podemos saber...tanto te cuesta entenderlo? Si yo te pongo una pistola en la cabeza apuntándote y te digo que me digas que te gusta el reggaetón, me lo vas a decir sin duda...
> Eso no significa que tenga razón si luego voy contándole a la gente que me has dicho que te gusta, no crees?



Y tanto q se sabe... otra cosa es que tu sigas con tu cinismo...


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva en la dirección de Donetsk e inflige fuego al enemigo en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limanskyy y Yuzhno-Donetskyy - lo principal de un resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, los ataques de artillería han alcanzado a unidades de las AFU en las zonas de Timkovka, Kislovka y Berestovoye, en la región de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos más de 20 combatientes ucranianos, 2 blindados y 3 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, fuego de artillería, asalto y ataques de la aviación del ejército contra unidades de la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU cerca de la silvicultura de Serebryansky destruyeron hasta 70 militares ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados y 5 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las tropas rusas han tomado nuevas líneas y posiciones ventajosas como resultado de la ofensiva. Las pérdidas enemigas en esta dirección durante un día ascendieron a más de 80 terroristas ucranianos muertos y heridos, 4 BMP, 3 blindados y 6 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk el fuego de artillería y las acciones activas de las tropas rusas derrotaron a las unidades de las AFU en las zonas de Sladkoye, Vladimirovka, Pavlovka, Velyka Novoselka de la DPR. Fueron destruidos hasta 30 militares ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados y 4 camionetas.
Además, se destruyeron 2 ERG enemigos en las zonas de Vremevka DNR y la región de Levadnoye Zaporizhzhia.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:t.me/rusvesnasu/24209









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Elimina (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Algo les pasa a los S-300 ukras que caen en medio de las ciudades.....kiev, Bielorrusia, Ivano......casi seguro los kalibr llevan sistemas que alteran los misiles del S-300
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307740



Imposible, los semiperiodistas en la secsta han dicho que era un misil ruso lanzado contra la población civil.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

_1035h_

El ejército ruso continúa su ofensiva en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdiivka y mejora la situación táctica en la dirección de Liman - lo principal de un resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:
Las fuerzas rusas atacaron esta noche la infraestructura energética de Kharkiv, utilizando para ello 13 vehículos aéreos no tripulados iraníes Shahid-136.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo ofensivas en las zonas de Stelmajovka, Andreevka, Ploshanka y Chervonopopovka en la RNL y Bilohovka, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Podgorodne, Artemovsk, Kleshcheevka, Kurdyumovka, Avdeyevka, Krasnogorovka, Marinka y Pobeda en la RPD.
▪ En las direcciones de Seversk y Slobozhansky, los bombardeos de artillería alcanzaron las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las zonas de n. Hremyachka y Lipovka, región de Chernihiv; Znob-Trubchevsk, Chernatskoye, Iskryskovshchyna, Budky y Zapselye, región de Sumy; y Krasnaya Zarya, Veternoye, Krasnoye, Ogurtsovo, Gatishche, Volchansk, Volchanskie Khutora, Staritsa, Ternova, Novovlynsk y Dvurechnaya, región de Kharkiv.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupianske y Limanske, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones ucranianas en áreas de más de 20 n.k. Entre ellas se encuentran Sinkovka, Olshana, Kupianske, Kislovka y Krakhmalne en la región de Kharkiv; Stelmakhovka, Ploshanka, Chervonopopovka y Dubrava en la LNR y Yampolovka en la DPR.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las fuerzas rusas dispararon tanques, morteros, cañones y artillería de cohetes contra posiciones de las AFU en áreas de más de 25 n/a, incluyendo Spornoye, Bilohrovka, Soledar, Hryhoriyivka, Bakhmutskoye, Chasov Yar, Artemivsk, Konstantinovka, Mayorsk y Nueva York a DPR.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, los militares ucranianos recibieron fuego de la artillería rusa en las zonas de Berdychi, Avdiivka, Pervomaiskoye, Marinka y Novomikhailovka de la DPR.
▪ En las direcciones de Zaporizhia y Kherson, las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron bombardeadas en zonas de más de 25 asentamientos, incluidos Hulaypole, Malynivka, Volshebnoye y Dorozhnyanka en la región de Zaporizhia y Respublika, Kazatskoye y Lviv en la región de Kherson. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

16 de los 18 CAESAR franceses necesitan reparación - Le Figaro.

La publicación francesa escribe que, debido a la elevada cadencia de fuego, los cañones de las SAU entregadas se desgastan rápidamente. Este problema es bastante delicado para el ejército ucraniano, que no tiene acceso a piezas de repuesto.

En una reunión con el ministro de Defensa francés, los combatientes ucranianos dijeron que querían una cooperación simplificada y poder reparar ellos mismos los Césares en casa, en lugar de enviarlos a Polonia para cualquier reparación complicada, ya que esto lleva mucho tiempo y expone a los vehículos autopropulsados a riesgos innecesarios.

El artículo también señala que París también es reacio a suministrar a Ucrania tanques Leclerc debido a la complejidad de su mantenimiento.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (29 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Pues mira que he oído hablar de "refugiados" de un muchos lugares, muchos, pero ya es casualidad que de Crimea ni uno.
> La posibilidad de que sean rusos, se sientan rusos y quieran vivir como rusos ni se plantea, verdad?



Yo creo que la capacidad de entender las cosas en este foro es limitada, voy a tratar de explicarlo de otra forma....

Si haces un referéndum preguntando cualquier cosa, para que tenga algo de sentido, las dos ideas que se preguntan tienen que ser debatidas, los ciudadanos llamados a responder deben ser conscientes plenamente de los pros y las contras de tomar su decisión, si eso no se cumple, y en Crimea no se cumplió, ya que se hizo todo en dos días...es imposible saber el resultado en unas condiciones justas, y eso es lo que digo, ya que habláis de ello

Otra cosa es que no lo entiendas, pero es que, no puedo hacer nada al respecto

De Crimea deberíamos hablar de los tartaros y del trato asqueroso que han recibido, que de eso nunca se habla, qué casualidad...(guiño, guiño)


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Operación T-80U sobre posiciones de las AFU en Marinka

Unidades rusas en Marinka suprimen posiciones a largo plazo de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Las imágenes muestran a los tanquistas golpeando un edificio municipal donde se encontraba el punto de tiro del enemigo.

Formaciones ucranianas intentan mantener una línea defensiva en el centro de la ciudad a lo largo de la avenida Druzhba. Allí hay un rascacielos que permite controlar visualmente toda la ciudad.

Los edificios de varias plantas de la capital permiten a las AFU no sólo equipar en ellos sus bastiones, sino también ajustar el fuego de su propia artillería.

Coordenadas: 47.945418, 37.503705






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Scholz asegura que Rusia no ha conseguido ni un solo objetivo en Ucrania. Scott Ritter, oficial retirado de los servicios secretos de la Marina de los EE.UU., criticó duramente las acciones del canciller de Alemania Sr. Scholz


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo creo que la capacidad de entender las cosas en este foro es limitada, voy a tratar de explicarlo de otra forma....
> 
> Si haces un referéndum preguntando cualquier cosa, para que tenga algo de sentido, las dos ideas que se preguntan tienen que ser debatidas, los ciudadanos llamados a responder deben ser conscientes plenamente de los pros y las contras de tomar su decisión, si eso no se cumple, y en Crimea no se cumplió, ya que se hizo todo en dos días...es imposible saber el resultado en unas condiciones justas, y eso es lo que digo, ya que habláis de ello
> 
> ...



Ya me lo has dejado claro con el circunloquio, ni te lo planteas (guiño, guiño)


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Putin ha promulgado un decreto que prevé pagos a los especialistas civiles que trabajen en los nuevos territorios rusos. Si resulta herido, el Estado pagará 3.000.000 de rublos. En caso de fallecimiento (nadie ha cancelado la guerra), la familia recibirá 5.000.000 de rublos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Putin también firmó otras dos leyes importantes.

1. Establece la responsabilidad penal por la profanación de la Cinta de San Jorge. Hasta 5 años.
2. Establecer la responsabilidad penal por la creación de grupos para cometer sabotajes, adiestramiento, formación y propaganda de sabotajes en el territorio de la Federación Rusa. Hasta cadena perpetua.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (29 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Y tanto q se sabe... otra cosa es que tu sigas con tu cinismo...



Demuéstralo...no puedes, no tienes manera de saber qué es lo que quiere la gente, solo SUPONES en base a información sesgada que has recibido, punto
Parece que hablo entre niños a veces

Un referendum de ese sentido tiene que tener muchas más garantías, no se trata solo de votar y ya está, la democracia, precisamente, no es solo eso, sino tener voces de todo tipo, debates sobre todas las opciones posibles

Es que además, no vas a saber nunca si esa "opinión mayoritaria" viene de algo impuesto, de un tema cultural o de donde...Obviamente, Ucrania es un país pobre, por lo que si puede (o podía en ese momento), tener la sensación mucha gente de que dentro de Rusia les iba a ir mejor, la respuesta es que...bueno...quizás, pero no "mucho mejor", lo que es otro debate

La clave de lo que digo está en comprender que la elección justa se trata de otra cosa, no en montar un referendum en dos días, por esa regla de tres, yo monto uno en mi barrio mañana declarando a todo el barrio insumiso fiscal, seguro que eso no lo aceptarías....verdad?


----------



## Yomateix (29 Dic 2022)

Lo de Ucrania es una tras otra, si hasta que no escale no van a parar.....¿Alguien se imagina que pasaría si a otro paíes se le escapasen misiles contra distintos paises? Primero Polonia, ahora Bielorrusia....no se sabe todavía si por error o si ha sido expresamente y su sistema antimisiles ha tenido que derribarlo.

*El misil se desvió de su trayectoria y cayó por error en Bielorrusia o bien fue derribado por la defensa antiaérea bielorrusa*
Un misil antiaéreo ucraniano se estrelló el jueves en Bielorrusia, anunciaron las autoridades de esta ex república soviética aliada de Rusia y que apoya su ofensiva contra Ucrania.

El de este jueves* es el primer incidente de este tipo reportado por Minsk desde el inicio de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania* hace más de diez meses, y en el que Bielorrusia sirve de retaguardia para las fuerzas rusas.

El misil, lanzado por un sistema de defensa antiaérea S-300 y *"proveniente de territorio ucraniano", cayó por la mañana en territorio bielorruso,* según un comunicado del ministerio de Defensa.

"El jefe del Estado [el presidente Alexander Lukashenko] fue informado del incidente de inmediato", indicó el comunicado, y precisó que los investigadores están analizando lo ocurrido para determinar las circunstancias.

Las pistas son principalmente dos: o bien el misil se desvió de su trayectoria y cayó por error en Bielorrusia, o bien fue derribado por la defensa antiaérea bielorrusa, informa Afp.

Edito:

"Posteriormente el Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia reconoció en su canal de Telegram que sus baterías antiaéreas derribaron el misil ucraniano tras su entrada en el espacio aéreo del país."


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Ataque con cohetes: explosión e incendio masivo en Kharkiv
También se informa de combates de artillería en la frontera en la región de Kharkiv, disparos del ejército ruso.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (29 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ya me lo has dejado claro con el circunloquio, ni te lo planteas (guiño, guiño)



Quien no te lo planteas eres tú, estás diciendo al mismo tiempo que cualquier cosa vale con tal de unos intereses, pasando por encima de la gente. Parece que con que les des unas dosis de nacionalismo ya sirve, te dan la razón y fuera...pues hijo, hay muchas más cosas que eso, yo no creo que a ninguna persona la defina su nacionalidad, si tu si...no es cuestión del resto

Si quieres que la gente tome una elección, da la oportunidad de debatir...todo lo demás, para mi no tiene mucho sentido

Pero es que me hace mucha gracia que luego, cuando las cosas os "incumben", ahí bien que os quejáis de las referemdum de la OTAN o de cualquier otra cosa...
Es absurdo y dice muy poco intelectualmente de alguien que apoye ese tipo de actos mientras critica lo que se hizo en Cataluña en el butifarrendum...o de eso no sacáis conclusiones, a que no?


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin ha promulgado un decreto que prevé pagos a los especialistas civiles que trabajen en los nuevos territorios rusos. Si resulta herido, el Estado pagará 3.000.000 de rublos. En caso de fallecimiento (nadie ha cancelado la guerra), la familia recibirá 5.000.000 de rublos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Malas noticias par la CIA


----------



## Caracalla (29 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> 6 meses y la OTAN sigue sin saber cómo parar los geranios y los kalibers. Llegan hasta Kiev y a cualquier parte de UKR, como pedro por su casa.



Eso no lo para la Otan, ni nadie. Rusia va a empezar a sufrir con los drones a no mucho tardar.

Los drones son un cambio de paradigma militar.

Es una DMA sin bombas nucleares.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Eliminado un actor polaco que alardeaba de matar rusos cerca de Bakhmut

En la noche del 5 de diciembre, las tropas rusas liquidaron a dos mercenarios de Polonia. Uno de ellos era el actor Janusz Sheremet, de 41 años.

Sheremet nació en 1981 en la ciudad de Dynów. Según conocidos, Janusz fue un niño activo en su infancia. No sirvió en el ejército y era aficionado al trabajo creativo.

En 2014, Sheremet viajó al oeste de Ucrania. Allí estudió las costumbres de los cosacos. En sus redes sociales hay muchas fotos suyas con gordito cosaco y bigote. Fue también cuando conoció a miembros de movimientos radicales de derechas. Janusz tuvo una hija ilegítima en Ucrania. Tras este viaje, pasó a ser conocido como el Cosaco.

En un sitio web para actores, Sheremet escribió en su CV que en 2015 fue miembro del teatro ecuestre Zaporizhian Cossacks. Se mudó a Inglaterra en 2016 y estudió en la Independent Theatre Academy de Brighton de 2017 a 2019. Según él, protagonizó varias películas dirigidas por Scheiler en 2020. El polaco también probó suerte en las artes marciales: quería convertirse en luchador de MMA y practicaba jiu-jitsu.

En febrero de 2022, tras el inicio de la SMO, Janusz se llevó a su hija de Ucrania a Polonia. El 8 de marzo regresó a Ucrania y firmó un contrato con la Legión Internacional. Creó páginas en Facebook e Instagram (prohibidas en la Federación Rusa) en las que describía cómo luchaba contra los rusos. Escribió que quería "detener la guerra derrotando a los rusos". A finales de mayo, se convirtió en jefe de pelotón. Dirigió a mercenarios de Colombia, Chile, Japón, Francia y Estados Unidos.

Durante el verano, en una entrevista con medios de comunicación polacos, Sheremet contó cómo fue herido cerca de Kharkiv. "Matamos a un ruso, cogimos su radio y escuchamos los comandos", dijo.

Sin embargo, pronto sólo quedaron dos de su grupo de 12, el resto fueron asesinados o escaparon. El propio Janusz, herido cerca de Kharkiv, fue abandonado en el campo de batalla por su compañero.

En otoño, la unidad de Janusz fue reasignada a los alrededores de Bakhmut (Artemivsk). En la noche del 4 al 5 de diciembre, el pelotón de mercenarios cayó bajo el fuego de la artillería rusa. Sheremet tenia cuatro hijos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Spoiler: Fotos del finado


----------



## dabuti (29 Dic 2022)

[QUOTE="Harman, post: 44132581, member: 58987

Ver archivo adjunto 1307747

[/QUOTE]

En TeleCirco y La Secta la foto era de un ataque ruso contra civiles.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Quien no te lo planteas eres tú, estás diciendo al mismo tiempo que cualquier cosa vale con tal de unos intereses, pasando por encima de la gente. Parece que con que les des unas dosis de nacionalismo ya sirve, te dan la razón y fuera...pues hijo, hay muchas más cosas que eso, yo no creo que a ninguna persona la defina su nacionalidad, si tu si...no es cuestión del resto
> 
> Si quieres que la gente tome una elección, da la oportunidad de debatir...todo lo demás, para mi no tiene mucho sentido
> 
> ...



Estás tratando de comparar situaciones y momentos que no tienen nada que ver para tratar de hacer ver que llevas razón. Al igual que aquellos que por ejemplo comparan la situación de Gibraltar con Ceuta y Melilla. ¿No es parecido? 
Mucho me temo que no puedo ayudarte. 
Tienes una venta muy clara que hacer y de ahí no saldrás, pero esto no es antena3 hijo mío. No tenemos que comprarle el producto a un telepredicador.


----------



## Como El Agua (29 Dic 2022)

Según Le Figaro, 16 de los 18 cañones autopropulsados franceses CAESAR entregados necesitan reparación .

La publicación francesa escribe que debido a la alta cadencia de tiro, el recurso de los cañones de los cañones autopropulsados suministrados se desgasta rápidamente. Este problema es bastante delicado para el ejército ucraniano, que no tiene acceso a repuestos.

Los combatientes ucranianos en una reunión con el Ministro de Defensa francés dijeron que quieren simplificar la cooperación y poder reparar los Caesars por su cuenta en su país, y no enviarlos para reparaciones complejas a Polonia, ya que esto lleva mucho tiempo y expone las armas autopropulsadas a riesgos innecesarios.

El artículo también señala que, debido a la complejidad del mantenimiento, París tampoco quiere suministrar tanques Leclerc a Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

_La versión de Bielorrusia_

El ejército bielorruso derriba un misil ucraniano - Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa bielorruso y relato del comandante del SAM
▪ "Un objetivo aéreo fue alcanzado por las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea alrededor de las 10 horas de hoy. Sus restos se encontraron en un campo agrícola cerca del pueblo de Gorbaha, distrito de Ivanovski, región de Brest.
En el curso de las actividades de verificación, se estableció preliminarmente que los restos pertenecían a un misil antiaéreo guiado S-300 disparado desde el territorio de Ucrania."
▪ El comandante del batallón de misiles antiaéreos bielorruso que derribó el misil ucraniano describió cómo ocurrió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Dic 2022)

El mundo ya es distinto, aunque algunos aún se resisten a verlo....
MOSCÚ, 29 de diciembre. /TASS/. El lanzamiento de la operación militar especial de Rusia y la adhesión de las cuatro nuevas regiones al país puso* fin a 30 años de intentos de Moscú de construir una asociación igualitaria con Occidente*, dijo el jueves el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia.
Resumiendo el rumbo de la política exterior del país en 2022, el ministerio dijo que el reconocimiento de la soberanía de la República Popular de Donetsk (DPR) y la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR), el inicio de la operación militar especial, la celebración de referéndums en los dos Las repúblicas de Donbass y en las áreas liberadas de las regiones de Zaporozhye y Kherson seguidas de su adhesión a la Federación Rusa fueron "pasos difíciles pero necesarios". "Al mismo tiempo, *pusieron fin a un período de 30 años de intentos honestos de Rusia de construir una asociación igualitaria con el Occidente colectivo*", dijeron los diplomáticos rusos.








Military operation, accession of new regions end attempts at dialogue with West — Moscow


It is stated that Moscow’s resolute actions helped expose "the true intentions and attitude of Western countries" toward Russia




tass.com


----------



## nraheston (29 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania es una tras otra, si hasta que no escale no van a parar.....¿Alguien se imagina que pasaría si a otro paíes se le escapasen misiles contra distintos paises? Primero Polonia, ahora Bielorrusia....no se sabe todavía si por error o si ha sido expresamente y su sistema antimisiles ha tenido que derribarlo.
> 
> *El misil se desvió de su trayectoria y cayó por error en Bielorrusia o bien fue derribado por la defensa antiaérea bielorrusa*
> Un misil antiaéreo ucraniano se estrelló el jueves en Bielorrusia, anunciaron las autoridades de esta ex república soviética aliada de Rusia y que apoya su ofensiva contra Ucrania.
> ...



Ahí va un vídeo de eso:


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Putin ha designado fiscales para las repúblicas de Khernosshchyna, Zaporozhye y Donbass.

#CBO

@anna_noticias


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307720
> 
> 
> La envergadura del grupo de las AFU desplegado para retener Bakhmut
> ...



Y cuanto tiempo mas van a poder resistir las AFU???


----------



## nraheston (29 Dic 2022)

Declaraciones sobre los entrenamientos militares de ucranianos en UK:



Destrucción de áreas civiles ucranianas:



Soldado ucraniano capturado por rusos hace estas declaraciones:



Comandante de pelotón ruso, con nombre en clave Tambov, comenta sobre la guerra en el Dombass:



Artillería rusa en acción:



Por último, soldados del Batallón Azov con antorchas:


----------



## bigmaller (29 Dic 2022)

Por cierto,


alfonbass dijo:


> Demuéstralo...no puedes, no tienes manera de saber qué es lo que quiere la gente, solo SUPONES en base a información sesgada que has recibido, punto
> Parece que hablo entre niños a veces
> 
> Un referendum de ese sentido tiene que tener muchas más garantías, no se trata solo de votar y ya está, la democracia, precisamente, no es solo eso, sino tener voces de todo tipo, debates sobre todas las opciones posibles
> ...



Es entrañable oirte hablar de "verdadera democracia" Y comerte el referéndum europeo... O la autodeterminacion kosovar... . O las elecciones afghanas que gano karzai...o las decisiones NO DEMOCRATICAS que la presidencia europea toma? 

Si no entendemos que a este nivel la democracia no existe... Vamos mal.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Eso no lo para la Otan, ni nadie. Rusia va a empezar a sufrir con los drones a no mucho tardar.
> 
> Los drones son un cambio de paradigma militar.
> 
> Es una DMA sin bombas nucleares.



Eso supondria una escalada y rusia tambien puede escalar.


----------



## nraheston (29 Dic 2022)

Suministros noruegos siendo enviados a Ucrania:








Bill Dagg❌ on Gab: 'Norwegian Ukrainian Fire and Ambulance Aid. Norwe…'


Bill Dagg❌ on Gab: 'Norwegian Ukrainian Fire and Ambulance Aid. Norwegian fire, rescue & ambulance personnel delivering fire trucks and ambulances to our Ukrainian colleagues. NAFO & NAFONorway Support: http://spleis.no/298759 Non-Governmental & Nonprofit Organization. Christmas motorcade...




gab.com





Soldado ucraniano enviado a cárcel rusa:








Western Defector on Gab: 'FSB taking Ukronigger terrorists off to prison to…'


Western Defector on Gab: 'FSB taking Ukronigger terrorists off to prison to be shanked by Russian inmates. Die scum, die........ die die die!'




gab.com





Fuego ruso de artillería en Lysychansk (Lugansk)



Milagro: un misil cae en una casa ucraniana, pero no explota








Bill Dagg❌ on Gab: 'Russian missile that flew straight into a house i…'


Bill Dagg❌ on Gab: 'Russian missile that flew straight into a house in a village in Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast but miraculously did not explode.'




gab.com


----------



## alfonbass (29 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Por cierto,
> 
> Es entrañable oirte hablar de "verdadera democracia" Y comerte el referéndum europeo... O la autodeterminacion kosovar... . O las elecciones afghanas que gano karzai...o las decisiones NO DEMOCRATICAS que la presidencia europea toma?
> 
> Si no entendemos que a este nivel la democracia no existe... Vamos mal.



Ok, "democracia para ti es no debatir las cosas, por supuesto, que todos hagan lo que "el gran líder quiere" y punto, que nadie opine, quieres eso?


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Eso no lo para la Otan, ni nadie. Rusia va a empezar a sufrir con los drones a no mucho tardar.
> 
> Los drones son un cambio de paradigma militar.
> 
> Es una DMA sin bombas nucleares.



Ya ¿ y tu te crees que estando Rusia en economia de guerra y con las armas en el campo de batalla no se fijan en los dronecitos? Ya han sacado un radar para drones "cagada de pajaro" porque el dron tiene un limite de espacio y tiempo, ahora estan puliendo ese radar para su fabricacion en masa para las tropas......... Como el radar para el starlink de elon musk y asi poquito a poco, van llegando los pepinacos.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, "democracia para ti es no debatir las cosas, por supuesto, que todos hagan lo que "el gran líder quiere" y punto, que nadie opine, quieres eso?



Para mi democracia es una palabra que no representa nada. Es una palabra vacía usada por todos para conseguir sus objetivos mediante los medios de toda la vida. La violencia y la coacción. 

La propaganda es la que usa esa palabra, no la politica. 

La palabra democracia solo la usan los estados para que una mayoria aborregada sea usada como justificacion y como pretexto para hacer lo que les conviene. 

Tu, liberal, deberias de saberlo mas que nadie... Si fueras un liberal de verdad...


----------



## Bulldozerbass (29 Dic 2022)

Parece ser que se les ha escapado otro S-300 como el de Polonia y ha caido en Bielorrusia. Gracias a Dios no hay víctimas.


----------



## nraheston (29 Dic 2022)

Misil de crucero ruso derribado:








Paul Skyrider on Gab: 'Ukrainian soldiers shoot down cruise missiles of …'


Paul Skyrider on Gab: 'Ukrainian soldiers shoot down cruise missiles of the Russian invaders, with which they fire at cities and civilians'




gab.com





Este es un vídeo más ampliado sobre el deposito de municiones ucraniano descubierto por los rusos en Lisichansk:


Estatua del general Sasha Suvorov derribada en Odessa:








OnlyHitler on Gab: 'Another Russian Pederast and Pedophile General Sa…'


OnlyHitler on Gab: 'Another Russian Pederast and Pedophile General Sasha Suvorov Fucked in Ukraine An idol of a Russian faggot general was removed on Dec. 28 in the southern Ukrainian city of Odesa and brought to the dustbin of history. Russian pederast jews in Moscow are deeply concerned. ALL...




gab.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Uso del camión francés Renault GBC 180 por parte del ejército ucraniano para la entrega de munición de artillería.

También puede prestar atención a la cabina con dosel, que reduce la protección ya de por si mínima para el conductor y el pasajero.

@milinfolive


----------



## alexforum (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Lavrov anuncia la interrupción de los suministros occidentales a Kyiv*
> El Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia supone que pronto se cortarán las rutas de suministro de armas y municiones para el ejército ucraniano.
> 
> dpa
> ...



A buenas horas mangas verdes …


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Según mi información, el intento de hoy de la parte ucraniana de atacar el aeródromo de la ciudad de Engels se llevó a cabo nuevamente con la ayuda del avión no tripulado soviético TU-141 Strizh. Esta vez nuestra defensa aérea se las arregló antes de que el dron se acercara al objetivo. Sin embargo el UAV enemigo se adentró bastante en nuestro país.

@NeoficialniyBeZsonoV


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Polonia:
> 
> Los planes del departamento provocaron una reacción negativa en la sociedad polaca, escribe el periódico local Niezależny Dziennik Polityczny. Notó que muchos polacos están indignados por las llamadas telefónicas sin ceremonias y la entrega de citaciones a quienes nunca han servido en el ejército y no tuvieron nada que ver con eso.
> 
> ...



Jejeje, está Europa para que nos ataque alguien. Viendo el panorama no me extrañaría que perdieramos Ceuta y Melilla. Y no pudieramos defenderlas, incluso que nos invadieran los moros y no fueramos capaces de hacerles frente


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

A las 16.40 hora de Moscú, 280 poblaciones todavía están sin luz en la región de Lviv.

Además, en la región de Odessa más de un millón de personas se quedaron sin electricidad tras la destrucción de una instalación de infraestructura crítica.

Todo esto en el contexto de un colapso a gran escala de Internet en todas las regiones de Ucrania, sin excepción.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## nraheston (29 Dic 2022)

Dron del Batallón "Sparta" caza a soldados ucranianos:








Sergei on Gab: 'Drone operators of the «Sparta» battalion are hun…'


Sergei on Gab: 'Drone operators of the «Sparta» battalion are hunting for ukrainian infantry in a forests of Vodianoe (near Avdeevka) #russia #ukraine #smo #vodianoe'




gab.com





Infantería y equipo militar ruso destruido por marines ucranianos:



Los rusos intentar huir y llevarse a sus soldados heridos:


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Muere cerca de Bammhmut un actor polaco que alardeaba de matar rusos

En la noche del 5 de diciembre, las tropas rusas liquidaron a dos mercenarios de Polonia. Uno de ellos era el actor Janusz Sheremet, de 41 años.

Sheremet nació en 1981 en la ciudad de Dynów. Según conocidos, Janusz fue un niño activo en su infancia. No sirvió en el ejército y era aficionado al trabajo creativo.

En 2014, Sheremet viajó por Ucrania occidental. Allí estudió las costumbres de los cosacos. En sus redes sociales hay muchas fotos suyas con gordito cosaco y bigote. Fue también cuando conoció a miembros de movimientos radicales de derechas. Janusz tuvo una hija ilegítima en Ucrania. Tras ese viaje, pasó a ser conocido como Cosaco.

En un sitio web para actores, Sheremet escribió en su CV que en 2015 fue miembro del teatro ecuestre Zaporizhian Cossacks. Se mudó a Inglaterra en 2016 y estudió en la Independent Theatre Academy de Brighton de 2017 a 2019. Según él, protagonizó varias películas dirigidas por Scheiler en 2020. El polaco también probó suerte en las artes marciales: quería convertirse en luchador de MMA y practicaba jiu-jitsu.

En febrero de 2022, tras el inicio de la UDF, Janusz se llevó a su hija de Ucrania a Polonia. El 8 de marzo regresó a Ucrania y firmó un contrato con la Legión Internacional. Creó páginas en Facebook e Instagram (prohibidas en la Federación Rusa) en las que describía cómo luchaba contra los rusos. Escribió que quería "detener la guerra derrotando a los rusos". A finales de mayo, se convirtió en jefe de pelotón. Dirigió a mercenarios de Colombia, Chile, Japón, Francia y Estados Unidos.

Durante el verano, en una entrevista con medios de comunicación polacos, Sheremet contó cómo fue herido cerca de Kharkiv. "Matamos a un ruso, cogimos su radio y escuchamos los comandos", dijo.

Sin embargo, pronto sólo quedaron dos de su grupo de 12, el resto fueron asesinados o escaparon. El propio Janusz, herido cerca de Kharkiv, fue abandonado en el campo de batalla por su compañero.

En otoño, la unidad de Janusz fue reasignada a los alrededores de Bakhmut (Artemivsk). En la noche del 4 al 5 de diciembre, el pelotón de mercenarios cayó bajo el fuego de la artillería rusa. Sheremet se quedó con cuatro hijos.

@MilitaryCriminal


----------



## nraheston (29 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Jejeje, está Europa para que nos ataque alguien. Viendo el panorama no me extrañaría que perdieramos Ceuta y Melilla. Y no pudieramos defenderlas, incluso que nos invadieran los moros y no fueramos capaces de hacerles frente



Es que la decadencia está llegando también a Polonia. Ya han acogido a 2000 nigerianos.





Russian-Ukraine War: Poland Accommodates 2,000 Fleeing Nigerians, Millions of Refugees – THISDAYLIVE







www.thisdaylive.com





Eso sí, al menos publicitan los campamentos militares para niños:








Boys Being Boys? Poland's Controversial Military Camps For Kids


Campers don't visit Mrzeżyno, on the Baltic Sea, to sing 'Kumbaya' and eat s'mores. They go to shoot guns and fire grenade launchers.




worldcrunch.com












Inside Poland's Military Camps for Children - Feature Shoot


In October of last year, the photojournalist Natalia Kepesz visited a military-themed club for children and young people near Gdansk, Poland. As the kids marched, like soldiers, toward a training…




www.featureshoot.com


----------



## Castellano (29 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Capoeira de todo a cien.



Que alguien les done un cerebro, madre de dios


----------



## Castellano (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Van muy colocados al frente. No se que tipo de droga les dan



Igual les dan popper.
Después de la performance Volodimyr de mierda se dan por el culo


----------



## alfonbass (29 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Para mi democracia es una palabra que no representa nada. Es una palabra vacía usada por todos para conseguir sus objetivos mediante los medios de toda la vida. La violencia y la coacción.
> 
> La propaganda es la que usa esa palabra, no la politica.
> 
> ...



Ok, si ya lo sé, a ti te gustaría que todos hagan lo que tu quieres, y de hecho, lloras cuando no es así, me estás dando la razón en todo
Lo que señalo es el hecho de que llores cuando los demás hacen contigo lo que tu suplicas hacer al resto


----------



## Castellano (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Rusia es un Estado terrorista. Cada uno sabe a quién defiende



Je suis Terroriste


----------



## Papo de luz (29 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Es que la decadencia está llegando también a Polonia. Ya han acogido a 2000 nigerianos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los fondos de cohesión no son gratis...


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

El bloguero Vladislav Sinitsa, condenado por llamar al asesinato de los hijos de las fuerzas de seguridad, se ha enfrentado a una nueva causa penal.

Mientras cumplía condena en la colonia penal-1 de la región de Kostroma, registró en la unidad sanitaria una cuenta en la red social Twitter, en la que durante varios días caracterizó negativamente a los militares y a los oficiales de Rosgvardia, y también llamó a cometer acciones violentas contra Vladimir Putin y la Federación Rusa en su conjunto.

Se abrió una causa penal en virtud del artículo 280, parte 2, del Código Penal (llamamientos a actividades extremistas). Ahora el bloguero se arriesga a que le caigan hasta 5 años más de cárcel, además de su condena actual.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Los polacos huyen de la movilización forzosa, según Dziennik Polityczny

Según el periódico polaco, el hecho de que los hombres en edad de alistarse eviten la movilización se ha convertido ya en un fenómeno de masas. En las últimas semanas, más de 70.000 personas han huido del país. Los polacos han encontrado refugio en la UE y el Reino Unido. Según el autor de la publicación, para marzo de 2023, el número de fugitivos puede aumentar a varios cientos de miles de ciudadanos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## nraheston (29 Dic 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> los fondos de cohesión no son gratis...



Como ya le ha mostrado la UERSS a Giorgia Meloni


----------



## apocalippsis (29 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Misil de crucero ruso derribado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si en vez de poner jilipolleces nos fijamos en las imagenes, eso es un fake de mierda que va a derribar ese.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Sobre el reconocimiento espacial de objetivos en territorio ruso - Parsing Rybar

Otro dron ucraniano ha sido derribado esta mañana sobre el aeródromo de Engels-2. Se trata del tercer intento de golpear una base de aviación estratégica de las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas tras los ataques del 5 y el 26 de diciembre.

El nuevo ataque a Engels fue precedido por un reconocimiento activo. Una constelación de satélites de países occidentales fotografiaba activamente los aeródromos donde estaban estacionados los aviones.

El equipo de Rybar consiguió averiguar que naves espaciales militares y comerciales estaban inspeccionando un gran número de lugares en territorio ruso en diciembre.

¿Qué más rastreaban los satélites?

▪ Los socios occidentales de Ucrania más activos (más de 50 sesiones de obtención de imágenes en diciembre) vigilaron aeródromos de aviación estratégica, táctica y del ejército en las regiones de Rostov, Vorónezh, Zaporozhye y Riazán, así como en la República de Crimea.

▪ La situación en torno a las instalaciones de las regiones de Belgorod y Bryansk, vinculadas a la 12ª Dirección Principal del Ministerio de Defensa y responsables del apoyo técnico nuclear y la seguridad nacional, se vigila casi continuamente.

▪ La vigilancia y el reconocimiento de las instalaciones de Mozdok, en la República de Osetia del Norte-Alania, y Privolzhsky, en la región de Astracán, así como del aeropuerto internacional de Astracán, comenzaron por primera vez en diciembre.

▪ Las infraestructuras de las centrales nucleares de Kurchatov y el pueblo de Makarovka, en la región de Kursk, se inspeccionan con una frecuencia envidiable.

▪ Además, la atención del enemigo se centra en la situación en la República de Crimea y Sebastopol. Los satélites captan principalmente bases aéreas y astilleros de la Flota del Mar Negro, así como centros logísticos y empresas del complejo militar-industrial en las regiones fronterizas.

¿Qué significa esto?

El reconocimiento de objetivos en territorio ruso es casi continuo. Las constelaciones espaciales de la OTAN, así como los contratistas privados como Maxar, están plenamente centrados en trabajar para Ucrania.

Los satélites se utilizan para vigilar los movimientos de los bombarderos estratégicos, el desplazamiento de los convoyes ferroviarios y de carretera, el despliegue del personal de primera línea y la situación de las instalaciones nucleares rusas.

Esto permite a los analistas del bloque del Atlántico Norte elegir la dirección o el objetivo más adecuado para una ofensiva, incluso a gran distancia de la línea del frente.

Además, ahora se da prioridad a la inutilización de aeródromos situados a gran distancia de las líneas del frente. Tales acciones están diseñadas para privar a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de una importante ventaja, así como para demostrar las capacidades de las AFU y sembrar el pánico entre la población rusa.

En un futuro próximo, cabe esperar ataques contra instalaciones energéticas no sólo en las regiones fronterizas con Ucrania, sino también a considerable distancia de la zona de combate.

¿Qué hacer al respecto?

La ayuda y la asistencia de Estados Unidos y sus aliados no cesarán: aumentarán y se repetirán los intentos de ataque. Reconocer este hecho ya facilitará la tarea de nivelar los esfuerzos de las AFU y sus patrocinadores occidentales.

La simple observancia de los requisitos básicos de seguridad y sigilo y la erección de estructuras defensivas improvisadas ya son capaces de reducir los daños de posibles ataques. Será posible recordar la práctica, ya olvidada, de tener en cuenta el tiempo de sobrevuelo de los satélites terrestres de la OTAN sobre la zona en la que se encuentra el objeto.

Y a corto plazo se tratará de la introducción masiva en las tropas de un sistema automatizado de control y alerta aéreos que funcione de verdad y que permita a las unidades de defensa antiaérea recibir datos sobre la situación en todos los emplazamientos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Kiev hoy (_ayer_). Coche Tesla visto en una calle de la ciudad con un generador en la parte trasera. Elon Musk debe adoptar esta innovación.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## dabuti (29 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _La versión de Bielorrusia_
> 
> El ejército bielorruso derriba un misil ucraniano - Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa bielorruso y relato del comandante del SAM
> ▪ "Un objetivo aéreo fue alcanzado por las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea alrededor de las 10 horas de hoy. Sus restos se encontraron en un campo agrícola cerca del pueblo de Gorbaha, distrito de Ivanovski, región de Brest.
> ...



Cae un misil Ucranios en Polonia y es culpa de los rusos y se puede armar la de dios durante un puto día en toda la puta prensa.

Cae un misil Ucraniano en Bielorrusia y no pasa nada. La culpa es suya por amigos de Rusia y ni hablan de ello.

MALDITA OTAN Y MALDITA RECUA DE MASS MIERDA OCCIDENTALES.
SOIS UNAS RATAS HIJASDEPUTA.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Dic 2022)

Ministerio de Defensa: el misil ucraniano fue destruido después de cruzar la frontera estatal de Bielorrusia


https://www.belta.by/society/view/minoborony-ukrainskaja-raketa-byla-unichtozhena-posle-peresechenija-gosgranitsy-belarusi-542500-2022/



La OTAN desesperada por escalar el conflicto….


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)

algo que no se comenta,
la esperanza de vida para los hombres en rusia 2020 fue de 66,5 años. Las mujeres viven 10 años mas.
En 2020 murieron 1.000.000 de rusos aprox
Este año han muerto 100K rusos en la operacion sunnormal; pongamos edad media 30 años.
Como queda la esperanza de vida media del hombre ruso ahora:
(1Mx66,5+0,1Mx30)/1.1M=*63,2 años

la operacion Sunnormal ha eliminado 3 años de esperanza de vida a los esclavos del khan*


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Putin ha firmado una ley que restringe a partir del 1 de marzo el uso de mensajeros extranjeros en la prestación de servicios públicos y en la venta de servicios y bienes por parte de bancos y empresas estatales.

❌ No se pueden enviar a través de ellos documentos de pago, datos personales de rusos, información sobre transferencias y depósitos bancarios.

❌ También estará prohibido conectar sistemas de transferencia de dinero a mensajeros extranjeros.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2022)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Pero es que en realidad es una ayuda que les hace Rusia.
> Hay que hacer sitio a los Patriot , que si no luego no caben los antiaéreos en Kiev.
> Alguien puede estimar cuantos antiaereos y de que tipo le quedan a Zelenski?
> Si cada dia se eliminan una media de 1 o 2 S300 no deben de quedar muchos...
> ...



Para darnos cuenta de cómo va la operación militar, hay que fijarse en los daños que ha recibido Rusia de la OTAN, en este periodo.
Por ejemplo, un dos tres, responda otra vez:

Cuántos aviones de combate ha perdido Rusia, de los más de 1100 cazas y bombarderos que tiene? 5? 6? 10? 
Cuántos helicópteros ha perdido Rusia, de los más de 1000 que tenía? 5? 6? 10?
Cuántos tanques ha perdido Rusia, de los más de 13.000 que tiene? 100? 200? 300?
Cuántos hombres ha perdido Rusia, de los más de 25 millones de reservistas que tiene? 10.000? 15.000?

Rusia está intacta. 
Occidente, exhausto.

Lo mejor, está por venir.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Ves los rusos cometieron el error de no aplicar la tactica yankee desde el primero dia de guerra
> 
> tenian que haber tomado nota de la doctrina de guerra de yankilandia. Y hoy en dia está guerra estaria acabada



1) Rusia no es un país odiado por el 95% de la población mundial, como lo es USA. Por tanto, que Rusia utilice un método Usa de bombardeo indiscriminado, no va con Rusia.

2) No hay ninguna guerra. Hay una operación militar. Yo no noto que haya guerra...y estoy en Moscú. Estáis más nerviosos en Occidente, que en Rusia.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> Carrancas, tienes razón:
> 
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...



pues nada... otro para el ignore... Un abrazo y feliz año


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *Alemania dice que sus depósitos de gas están llenos en un 88,62%, por lo que el gobierno no se muestra nada preocupado. El invierno poco frío que estamos teniendo en gran parte de Europa está siendo clave.*
> 11:33 || 29/12/2022



Normal, le siguen comprando gas a Rusia, que esa es la parte que no cuentan. Y aquí en Rusia, estamos encantados. Más ingresos para fabricar doritos a 6000 dólares y seguir engullendo el dinero de la UE y de USA en el pozo sin fondo ucraniano. Win-win de manual.



Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)

flodeos sanos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)

o flodeamos todos o carrancas al rio


----------



## Argentium (29 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Normal, le siguen comprando gas a Rusia, que esa es la parte que no cuentan. Y aquí en Rusia, estamos encantados. Más ingresos para fabricar doritos a 6000 dólares y seguir engullendo el dinero de la UE y de USA en el pozo sin fondo ucraniano. Win-win de manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI



No se consuela quien no quiere, como se extienda la "oportuna e inesperada" explosión de la nueva variante del covid super mortal y sea todo un montaje para instalar algún tipo de restriccion como en el pasado el precio del gas y el petróleo se va al garete y a Rusia le crean un problemon, no subestimes a los ánglos, son capaces de todo, no tienen amigos, tienen intereses y son las reservas de energía rusas, ya sabemos TODOS que Putin & Cia. NO son capaces de pasar ciertos límites. Mientras tanto:
*Precio de la luz mañana viernes, será el más bajo en 22 meses *
El precio de la luz mañana para consumidores con tarifa regulada bajará y se situará en los 6,02 euros/MWh, el más bajo en 22 meses.


----------



## Lego. (29 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> pues nada... otro para el ignore... Un abrazo y feliz año



Tienen que estar los bots desatados. Me salen la páginas 1169 y 1170 con dos mensajes cada una


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Tienen que estar los bots desatados. Me salen la páginas 1169 y 1170 con dos mensajes cada una



Me pasa lo mismo, deben de estar en estado desesperado…


----------



## Alfonso29 (29 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Tienen que estar los bots desatados. Me salen la páginas 1169 y 1170 con dos mensajes cada una



se ve que los BOTaneros han recibido hoy la paga mensual


----------



## Elimina (29 Dic 2022)

Tontico reportado.


----------



## arriondas (29 Dic 2022)

Alfonso29 dijo:


> se ve que los BOTaneros han recibido hoy la paga mensual



Mejor se la gastaban yendo de putas, por lo menos pasarían un buen rato.


----------



## Argentium (29 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para darnos cuenta de cómo va la operación militar, hay que fijarse en los daños que ha recibido Rusia de la OTAN, en este periodo
> *Rusia está intacta.
> Occidente, exhausto.*
> Lo mejor, está por venir.



Ni Rusia está intacta Ni Occidente está exhausto, ese Occidente tiene 40, si cuarenta, veces el PBI de Rusia, cuidado, no nos pierda el fanatismo la cabeza fría, Rusia tiene muchas nukes, pequeñas, medianas y grandes, si tuvieran huevos en el Kremlin ya estaría todo esto terminado y con Rusia meandose en todos, porque el descalabro financiero que provocaría en Occidente y sobre todo en el gran casino anglo sería de los que cambian la Historia, lo de ahora no va a ningún lado, ellos, nos guste o no, siguen teniendo la sartén por el mango, abrazo y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Me pasa lo mismo, deben de estar en estado desesperado…



_No. Solo es un Subnormal llenando mensajes con "o"s.
El mismo de ayer._


----------



## dabuti (29 Dic 2022)

1

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
29 DIC, 16:16
*Ejército de Ucrania abandona intentos de cruce masivo de Dniéper, dice oficial*
Las noticias que aparecen en los medios ucranianos sobre las acciones de los saboteadores son solo parte de la guerra de información, enfatizó Alexander Malkevich.

GENICHESK, 29 de diciembre. /TASS/. El ejército ucraniano ha abandonado durante mucho tiempo los intentos de aterrizaje masivo de saboteadores en la orilla izquierda del río Dniéper, mientras que los informes correspondientes en los medios de comunicación ucranianos son en su mayoría noticias falsas, dijo a TASS Alexander Malkevich, asesor independiente del gobernador interino de la región de Kherson, el jueves. .
"En los días más difíciles de la evacuación de Kherson, intentaron impactar al máximo en todas las áreas, tanto militar como psicológicamente. No ha habido tales intentos desde hace mucho tiempo. Es por eso que las olas residuales se están extendiendo en las redes sociales y eso es todo", dijo el funcionario regional.
Las noticias que aparecen en los medios ucranianos sobre las acciones de los saboteadores son solo parte de la guerra de información, agregó Malkevich.
“Cuando se crea una fake news en una sola línea y se publica en texto sin responsabilidad, cualquier persona sentada en un café puede escribir que acaba de aterrizar un grupo de 20 saboteadores”, subrayó.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Combates en Svatovo: "Orlan-10" del 2º cuerpo de la RPL dirige la artillería del ejército ruso

Informe de los oficiales de las tropas de la RPL sobre el trabajo de combate conjunto del cálculo del UAV "Orlan-10 "2 del cuerpo de ejército de la RPD y los cálculos de los cañones de 152 mm 2a36" Jacinto-B " de la 238ª brigada de artillería de las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa. Gracias al ajuste de los artilleros UAV con fuego preciso cubrió el área de concentración de las fuerzas enemigas, que sufrió pérdidas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## kopke (29 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> * El 90% de la ciudad de Lviv, en el oeste, se queda sin luz, según el alcalde*



Buenas noticias.

Este es el camino.

Y cuando reparen todo, más misiles.

Así hasta que se queden sin suministro eléctrico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)

tienes un problema de compañias, pareces un honesto defensor del imperialismo ruso, tus motivos tendras, igual es por lo de las malvinas, pero a tu alrededor solo tienes cinicas ratas y manipuladores sin esclupulos, excrementos de personas.



Argentium dijo:


> Ni Rusia está intacta Ni Occidente está exhausto, ese Occidente tiene 40, si cuarenta, veces el PBI de Rusia, cuidado, no nos pierda el fanatismo la cabeza fría, Rusia tiene muchas nukes, pequeñas, medianas y grandes, si tuvieran huevos en el Kremlin ya estaría todo esto terminado y con Rusia meandose en todos, porque el descalabro financiero que provocaría en Occidente y sobre todo en el gran casino anglo sería de los que cambian la Historia, lo de ahora no va a ningún lado, ellos, nos guste o no, siguen teniendo la sartén por el mango, abrazo y feliz año nuevo.


----------



## kopke (29 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307504
> 
> 
> Subestación golpeada en Usatovo, región de Odessa



El humo de las subestaciones eléctricas es pura poesía.


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Ni Rusia está intacta Ni Occidente está exhausto, ese Occidente tiene 40, si cuarenta, veces el PBI de Rusia, cuidado, no nos pierda el fanatismo la cabeza fría, Rusia tiene muchas nukes, pequeñas, medianas y grandes, si tuvieran huevos en el Kremlin ya estaría todo esto terminado y con Rusia meandose en todos, porque el descalabro financiero que provocaría en Occidente y sobre todo en el gran casino anglo sería de los que cambian la Historia, lo de ahora no va a ningún lado, ellos, nos guste o no, siguen teniendo la sartén por el mango, abrazo y feliz año nuevo.



Que es el PIB?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## dabuti (29 Dic 2022)

KADIROV ANUNCIA NUEVA FASE EN LA OFENSIVA RUSA.


*Jefe de Chechenia Kadyrov anunció la segunda etapa de la Operación Retribución en Ucrania*


29 diciembre 2022 19:29








A fines de octubre, tuvo lugar en Ucrania la primera etapa de la operación especial separada "Retribución" , y actualmente se está preparando su segunda etapa. Así lo anunció el jueves 29 de diciembre el jefe de Chechenia, Ramzan Kadyrov.
El cañón está cubierto: el ejército ruso destruye la artillería VFU
En un día, 13 cañones de largo alcance y cañones autopropulsados ucranianos quedaron fuera de servicio en la zona NVO.
“Nos estamos preparando para la segunda etapa. La operación va a ser más brutal, y “Retribution” continúa”, enfatizó el jefe de la región durante una línea directa.
Kadyrov anunció la transición a una nueva táctica de una operación especial para proteger el Donbass el 20 de septiembre. También advirtió a los combatientes ucranianos sobre las enormes consecuencias del “nuevo plan de represali














El 17 de diciembre, Kadyrov anunció un ataque exitoso de los combatientes del batallón Zapad-Akhmat en las posiciones defensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU).
Según él, el batallón West-Akhmat del Ministerio de Defensa de RF bajo el mando del oficial de combate Ismail Aguev llevó a cabo un ataque exitoso contra las posiciones defensivas enemigas. Cubrieron los reductos enemigos con un denso fuego de artillería, enterrando al grupo de batalla en sus propias trincheras.
Anteriormente, el 12 de diciembre, el comandante de las fuerzas especiales de Akhmat, Apty Alaudinov, anunció la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto . Según él, en todas las áreas, las unidades rusas avanzan todos los días.
Al mismo tiempo, Kadyrov señaló que las Fuerzas Armadas (AF) de la Federación Rusa empujaban sistemáticamente la línea del frente hacia territorio enemigo, y las previsiones para una operación militar especial eran muy favorables.
El 24 de febrero, Rusia lanzó una operación especial para proteger Donbass . La decisión se tomó en el contexto del empeoramiento de la situación en la región como resultado del bombardeo del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Y hay algunas innovaciones legislativas más.

1. Putin ha firmado una ley que suspende los procedimientos judiciales y coercitivos contra voluntarios y movilizadores, excluyendo la cuestión de la pensión alimenticia (ni siquiera Wagner se salvará de la pensión alimenticia).

2. Putin firmó una ley que prohíbe la recogida forzosa de datos biométricos de los ciudadanos. (¡Oh, sí!).

3. Putin firmó una ley que rebaja los tipos máximos de los microcréditos a partir del 1 de julio al 0,8% diario desde el 1% actual. Esto también afectará a todos los pagos de los mismos (hasta el 130% del importe del préstamo desde el máximo actual del 150%)

4. Putin ha firmado una ley para crear un sistema de seguro automatizado unificado para los ciudadanos del país.

5. Putin firma una ley por la que se introduce en la Cámara Pública a representantes de 4 nuevas regiones rusas. Además, hoy se ha aprobado el nombramiento de 4 fiscales de las nuevas regiones.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Lo de Bajmut es una picadora de carne que curra las 24 horas al dia
> 
> Los ucranianos van a tener que recrutar gente más joven para nutrir el frente
> 
> ...



A ver si alguien tiene la amabilidad de explicármelo. La última vez que entré aquí, hace dos días, decían los tuiteros "informados" que los ucranianos habían recuperado Bakhmut y se paseaban sobre los cadáveres dejado por los rusos. Hoy veo esto. ¿Qué pasó?

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> algo que no se comenta,
> la esperanza de vida para los hombres en rusia 2020 fue de 66,5 años. Las mujeres viven 10 años mas.
> En 2020 murieron 1.000.000 de rusos aprox
> Este año han muerto 100K rusos en la operacion sunnormal; pongamos edad media 30 años.
> ...




Y en el pais del actor como viene aesperanza de vida ....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)

La invasion se la ha impuesto rusia, ucrania solo puede lidiar con una agresion impuesta
Putin les ha impuesto 3 años menos de vida a los rusos, supongo que iras tu en persona a decirles que no pasa nada, que los ucranianos posiblemente esten perdiendo mas



Homero+10 dijo:


> Y en el pais del actor como viene aesperanza de vida ....


----------



## MiguelLacano (29 Dic 2022)

Así son los sistemas Patriot que EE.UU. enviará a Ucrania para neutralizar los misiles rusos


Los Patriot permitirían a Ucrania interceptar los misiles y drones con los que Rusia destruye la infraestructura civil ucraniana




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Dic 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307835
> 
> 
> Según Le Figaro, 16 de los 18 cañones autopropulsados franceses CAESAR entregados necesitan reparación .
> ...




No se podía saber


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> 1
> 
> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 29 DIC, 16:16
> ...



Esto puede interpretarse como que Zelensky recuperará Crimea y el Dombass entrando desde Rusia, Rumanía o desde el mar negro ¿no?


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

*Así intenta el Kremlin “fichar” a los “milbloggers” rusos más influyentes tras perder rotundamente la batalla de la imagen ante Ucrania*


https://www.larazon.es/internacional...zn_org_Th_7_26




Ya sabéis putinianos y prorusos del hilo, si encima lo estáis haciendo sin cobrar bien en rublos es que sois muuuuuu tontos


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Scholz asegura que Rusia no ha conseguido ni un solo objetivo en Ucrania. Scott Ritter, oficial retirado de los servicios secretos de la Marina de los EE.UU., criticó duramente las acciones del canciller de Alemania Sr. Scholz


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)

se va cumpliendo el escenario optimista


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> _Meanwhile, concerning th*e possibility of peace talks*, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov the day prior to the fresh Thursday missile attack said *"We are in no hurry"* and pledged that Moscow's military objectives in Ukraine will be achieved through "patience" and "perseverance". It's expected that there are more major Russian missile attacks against Ukrainian energy infrastructure on the horizon, already as the national grid is in crisis mode amid freezing temperatures._



Traducción: Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (29 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> se va cumpliendo el escenario optimista



Gracias a una primera parte de un inverno suave ,pero falta mucho todavía


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Dic 2022)

Rusia ha lanzado este jueves más de *120 misiles sobre Ucrania*, según afirmó Mijailo Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente ucraniano. "En toda Ucrania más de 120 misiles disparados para destruir infraestructuras críticas".


----------



## John Nash (29 Dic 2022)

Vladímir Putin da la orden de izar la bandera en los nuevos barcos de la Armada


El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, participó a través de video en la ceremonia de izamiento de la bandera en los barcos que ingresan a la Armada rusa. Las pruebas fueron completadas con éxito por el ...




odysee.com





El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, participó a través de video en la ceremonia de izamiento de la bandera en los barcos que ingresan a la Armada rusa. Las pruebas fueron completadas con éxito por el dragaminas marino Anatoli Shlémov, el pequeño buque de misiles Grad y el submarino de misiles estratégicos de propulsión nuclear Generalísimo Suvórov.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Eso no lo para la Otan, ni nadie. Rusia va a empezar a sufrir con los drones a no mucho tardar.
> 
> Los drones son un cambio de paradigma militar.
> 
> Es una DMA sin bombas nucleares.



Rusia lleva un año preparándose y mejorando sus drones y sus sistemas anti drones.
El drama es para europa, que no tiene absolutamente ninguna contramedida eficaz para parar drones, salvo los gritos de la policia y disparos al aire.

Es más facil que los drones bombardeen Madrid, Paris, Londres y Berlin, antes de que éstos lleguen a Moscú.
Al tiempo. El futuro terrorismo vendrá por el aire, y nos vamos a echar unas risas en Europa la próxima década...


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Un misil tierra-aire Buk-M1 9M38M1 de las AFU cayó en la región de Jerson.

@milinfolive


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Dic 2022)

El ataque masivo ha dejado el 90 % de la ciudad de Leópolis sin luz.
Mientras desde Kiev se informó de tres personas heridas en la capital y el 40% sin electricidad.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los polacos huyen de la movilización forzosa, según Dziennik Polityczny
> 
> Según el periódico polaco, el hecho de que los hombres en edad de alistarse eviten la movilización se ha convertido ya en un fenómeno de masas. En las últimas semanas, más de 70.000 personas han huido del país. Los polacos han encontrado refugio en la UE y el Reino Unido. Según el autor de la publicación, para marzo de 2023, el número de fugitivos puede aumentar a varios cientos de miles de ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



70.000 polacos en edad militar son un 5% del total de polacos en edad militar. Ojito.


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

*Borrell denuncia otro ataque "sin sentido" ruso con misiles a Ucrania.*
El alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, denunció este jueves que Rusia haya llevado a cabo "otro ataque masivo y sin sentido" con *misiles contra Ucrania*, que ha matado "deliberadamente" a civiles y destruido infraestructuras como instalaciones médicas.

"Otro ataque masivo y sin sentido de misiles rusos contra Ucrania, destruyendo indiscriminadamente* infraestructuras e instalaciones médicas*, apuntando y matando deliberadamente a civiles", dijo Borrell en un mensaje a través de su perfil en la red social Twitter.

El jefe de la diplomacia comunitaria hizo hincapié en que *"no habrá impunidad para los crímenes de guerra rusos"* y que la UE continuará su apoyo a Ucrania.

Rusia ha lanzado hoy más de 120 misiles sobre Ucrania, según afirmó *Mijailo Podolyak*, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente ucraniano.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Irán recibirá en breve un escuadrón completo de cazas rusos Su-35.
/Tehran Times/.
#Irán

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Según informan los medios de comunicación ucranianos, los restos de algunos misiles rusos Kh-101, que han sido usados hoy contra objetivos en Ucrania, tienen fecha de fabricación en el cuarto trimestre de este año, lo que puede indicar un aumento de la producción de armas de precisión a pesar de las graves sanciones impuestas a las empresas de defensa rusas.
#SHE

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

*Meloni espera que Rusia se dé cuenta del "enorme error" de la invasión de Ucrania.*
La primera ministra italiana, Giorgia Meloni, dijo el jueves que creía y esperaba que Rusia se diera cuenta del "enorme error" que había cometido al invadir Ucrania, y que hasta ese momento Roma ayudaría al esfuerzo bélico de Kiev.

"Defenderemos los derechos internacionales, la soberanía y la libertad de Ucrania", dijo Meloni a los periodistas en la tradicional rueda de prensa de fin de año de la primera ministra, recoge Reuters.


----------



## ProfeInsti (29 Dic 2022)

Más de 25.000 kilómetros de carreteras ucranianas han sufrido daños a causa de la guerra, informó el director adjunto del agencia estatal de carreteras (Ukravtodor), Andriy Ivko a medios locales. "Más de 25.000 kilómetros de carreteras han sido dañados o destruidos, 9.000 kilómetros en carreteras estatales. Además han sido destruidas 340 estructuras", dijo el funcionario según la agencia Unian.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> No se consuela quien no quiere, como se extienda la "oportuna e inesperada" explosión de la nueva variante del covid super mortal y sea todo un montaje para instalar algún tipo de restriccion como en el pasado el precio del gas y el petróleo se va al garete y a Rusia le crean un problemon, no subestimes a los ánglos, son capaces de todo, no tienen amigos, tienen intereses y son las reservas de energía rusas, ya sabemos TODOS que Putin & Cia. NO son capaces de pasar ciertos límites. Mientras tanto:
> *Precio de la luz mañana viernes, será el más bajo en 22 meses *
> El precio de la luz mañana para consumidores con tarifa regulada bajará y se situará en los 6,02 euros/MWh, el más bajo en 22 meses.



Yo no me consuelo. Te cuento mi realidad. Y mi realidad es que estoy mejor que nunca en Moscú, mi negocio privado va de puta madre, y a mi empleador también. Hay menos extranjeros, tocamos aún a más mujeres...Moscú está precioso, hay curro por todos lados, hay un sentimiento de patriotismo brutal, buen humor y ánimo. 

La vida sigue más o menos igual de barata por aquí, a nivel personal he ganado un 40% más de sueldo en euros con la revalorización del rublo, sin que ni siquiera me suban el sueldo y encima Rusia ha puesto los cojones sobre la mesa, está aplastando a la Otan y tiene a Europa más y más endeudada, y con más carencias que nunca. 

Si te parece me pongo a llorar


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es que se creen que van a conseguir los putos rusos ejerciendo ese tipo de terrorismo en una guerra. Gastando lo poco que tienen en objetivos civiles aleatorios que solo consiguen poner a la gente mucho más en contra y no ayudan en el frente. 

Queda mucho invierno por delante y reventar ciertas infraestructuras puede ser un problema muy grave, pero el invierno se va a acabar y los enfrentamientos constantes en el frente van a volver. No entiendo que clase de paso estratégico pretenden dar con el bombardeo aleatorio y en pequeño de ciudades.


----------



## Mitrofán (29 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Jejeje, está Europa para que nos ataque alguien. Viendo el panorama no me extrañaría que perdieramos Ceuta y Melilla. Y no pudieramos defenderlas, incluso que nos invadieran los moros y no fueramos capaces de hacerles frente



que esta vez no empiecen por tarifa, que empiecen por mi pueblo


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

El piloto ucraniano que perdió su MiG-29 contra un dron, concretamente con un geranio, se le fue otorgado el galardón de Héroe de Ucrania.

Aparentemente, por seguir vivo.

Por cierto, su apelativo era "Karaya", el mismo que el de Eric Hartman. Aunque él sólo destacó por perder su avión a manos de un ciclomotor volante.

Guerra Historia Armas
Suscribirse al canal


----------



## delhierro (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Lavrov anuncia la interrupción de los suministros occidentales a Kyiv*
> El Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia supone que pronto se cortarán las rutas de suministro de armas y municiones para el ejército ucraniano.
> 
> dpa
> ...



Menos "anuncios" y más realidades, como se ve tienen misiles a montones que apunten a los puentes a ver qeu pasa.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Kiev, las defensas antiaéreas caen sobre la propia ciudad.



Como en Barcelona en nuestra Guerra Civil.


----------



## delhierro (29 Dic 2022)

kelden dijo:


> Ojo ... no las tocan ni los rusos ni los ukros .... El gas y el petróleo siguen fluyendo por ucrania, los trenes de aluminio, niquel, titanio, etc..etc.. siguen pasando por allí sin ningún problema, etc...etc...
> 
> Joer ... si apagan todas las centrales, los gasoductos no bombean y los trenes no andan .... La verdad es que los militares rusos tienen que andar quemadillos ...
> 
> ...



Claro es una cosa que funciona en los dos sentidos con algunas excepciones, los ukros no han cortado los gaseoductos porque sacan tajada pero si atacaron las plataformas de gas sobre el mar negro.

Quizas Putin gane una guerra larga, o quizas no pretenda ni ganarla. Pero incluso en un guerra larga, impedir la llegada de suministros ahorra soldados propios.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Menos "anuncios" y más realidades, como se ve tienen misiles a montones que apunten a los puentes a ver qeu pasa.



Les están troleando los S-300, con los Iris-T todavía leyendo las instrucciones , ahora para primavera cuando lleguen los Patriot y aviones usanos igual tiran puentes.

Pero los puentes son necesarios para que huya la población.

"A enemigo que huye puente de plata"


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Ni Rusia está intacta Ni Occidente está exhausto, ese Occidente tiene 40, si cuarenta, veces el PBI de Rusia, cuidado, no nos pierda el fanatismo la cabeza fría, Rusia tiene muchas nukes, pequeñas, medianas y grandes, si tuvieran huevos en el Kremlin ya estaría todo esto terminado y con Rusia meandose en todos, porque el descalabro financiero que provocaría en Occidente y sobre todo en el gran casino anglo sería de los que cambian la Historia, lo de ahora no va a ningún lado, ellos, nos guste o no, siguen teniendo la sartén por el mango, abrazo y feliz año nuevo.



De números andas algo mal. Para empezar el PIB de la UE y de USA juntos, es 10,2 veces el de Rusia, no 40...
Y te falta agregar el dato más importante, que hace que esos PIBs sean altos: la deuda.
Cada norteamericano, debe 80.000 dolares
Cada europeo, debe 36.000 dolares
Cada ruso, debe 3.500 dolares

Como resumen, cada ruso debe 23 veces menos que un norteamericano y 10 veces menos que un europeo.
Ahora vuelve a hacer las comparaciones económicas...

Muchos decían que iban a caer nukes y bombas por todos lados.
Otros venimos diciendo desde febrero, que Rusia no tiene prisa alguna. Y parece que el tiempo nos da la razón.
Aun queda lo menos un año para que Rusia logre sus objetivos totales (salvo que Usa firme su derrota, y entonces sería antes).
Feliz Año!


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Según informan los medios de comunicación ucranianos, los restos de algunos misiles rusos Kh-101, que han sido usados hoy contra objetivos en Ucrania, tienen fecha de fabricación en el cuarto trimestre de este año, lo que puede indicar un aumento de la producción de armas de precisión a pesar de las graves sanciones impuestas a las empresas de defensa rusas.
> #SHE
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Yo es que creo que todo lo que están lanzando es nuevo, y que no lanzan más porque se quedarían sin reservas, por eso los acuerdos con Irán son tan importantes.


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Joderrrrrr,siempre diciendo la misma mentira putin-onza. Esos muertos fueron en ambos bandos, porque los nazis de la wagner tambien estuvieron por alli "trabajando".


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Hoy ha sido "uno de los ataques con misiles más masivos" de Rusia, según el ministro de Defensa ucraniano
▪ De un boletín del Estado Mayor de las AFU: El Ejército ruso lanzó por la mañana un ataque masivo con misiles contra territorio ucraniano. Se lanzaron misiles de crucero desde el aire y el mar y misiles guiados tierra-aire S-300 contra instalaciones de infraestructuras energéticas en las regiones oriental, central, occidental y meridional de Ucrania. Según datos actualizados, se utilizaron 69 misiles de crucero.
▪ Hay llegadas en la infraestructura energética en la región de Odessa, con la mayor parte de Odessa y el distrito sin luz, dijo el gauleiter M. Marchenko.
▪ En la región de Kharkiv se han registrado "misiles entrantes" dirigidos contra infraestructuras críticas,









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (29 Dic 2022)

Zelensky firma una ley de medios de comunicación que refuerza el control de las autoridades sobre los medios y prohíbe la cobertura positiva de las acciones de Rusia









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Les están troleando los S-300, con los Iris-T todavía leyendo las instrucciones , ahora para primavera cuando lleguen los Patriot y aviones usanos igual tiran puentes.
> 
> Pero los puentes son necesarios para que huya la población.
> 
> "A enemigo que huye puente de plata"



Buena chatara que son los patriots


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Je suis Terroriste


----------



## clapham5 (29 Dic 2022)

Despues de regresar ( cuanticamente ) desde Moscu , capital unica e indivisible de Rusia el clapham decidio hacer un experimento :
averiguar cuanto le echaban de menos en este hilo  Incluso hizo una apuesta con el clapham personalidad VII ( que perdio ) sobre el numero de foreros que le mencionarian ( CERO ) desde su regreso ...
Tras deprimirse y " desdeprimirse " el clapham ha decidido postear .
Lo primero , hacer una prediccion para el 2023 : La guerra seguira sin cambios . Una pausa para ir a orinar y lavado de manos ...
A EE UU le conviene , a Rusia le conviene y a Europa le conviene . Asi que por que cambiar lo que funciona ?
Ya lo dijo el clapham : Al Zar le importa un rabano ( oriundo de China ) Ucrania . Lo unico que le importa es que Rusia cierre filas en torno a lui
Como diria Luis XIV : " L'Etat c'est moi " . La guerra ( y Occidente ) han convertido a Rusia en rehen del Kremlin
Gracias a la guerra El Zar podra deshacerse sin problemas de la oposicion y reinar como un monarca absoluto por los siglos de los siglos amen
Bueno , en realidad hasta 2036 pero 14 anos en politica es una eternidad ...
Ahora que Ucrania se ha convertido en el IV Reich quien se oponga al Zar es nazi y como ser nazi es ilegal pues ...ya sabeis de cabeza al gulag
La guerra de baja intensidad ha sido una estrategia acertada . El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que El Zar queria liberar a Ucrania
pero si eso ocurre , entonces , Rusia ganaria la guerra y Occidente firmaria la Paz ...
El " deshielo " entre Occidente y Rusia provocaria abandonar el absolutismo y gobernar como un democrata y niet panimayu jarasho 
En resumen : La guerra de Putin es una guerra para perpetuarse en el poder . Convertir a Rusia en la Cuba de Castro
Una pausa pal buchito de cafe . Ahora los rusos tienen a un enemigo externo al que culpar mientras el Zar se lava las manos
Occidente lo tiene jodido : Porque cuanto mas tiempo pase Rusia " desconectada " de los medios de propaganda y desinformacion de Occidente mejor funcionara el lavado de cerebro y la sovietizacion de la mente colectiva ...
Rusia se esta conviertiendo en la URSS , pero no sobre el mapa , sino en la mente de su pueblo ...
Dale a un civil ruso un ideal por que ;luchar y lo convertiras en un soldado .
Ya lo dijo el clapham en un post ( que fue primero : el huevo o la gallina ? ) donde sugeria que el objetivo del Zar , al invadir Ucrania , era provocar las sanciones que provocarian la inevitable desconexion y desdolarizacion de Rusia
Occidente ha matado a la corte del Zar , oligarcas occidentalizados que se oponian a la deriva sovietica del Zar Vladimirovich I
Bueno , pues el poder feudal de esos senores ha sido anikilado .
El zar sabe lo que hace : " *Cuando comprendes los detalles de la victoria , es dificil distinguirla de la derrota " *
Jean Paul Sartre .


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Una impertinente bloguera ucraniana llegó a Krasny Lyman buscando provocar a los civiles ante la cámara Una Babushka local le respondió


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Maldita escoria nazi rusa. Luego vendrán los putos equidistantes a llorar.

Rusia es y sigue siendo una amenaza grave para la seguridad global.

Ojalá les den a los ucros de una maldita vez los Leopards, F16, ATACMS y cualquier cosa que necesiten para aniquilar a toda rata rusa que pise su territorio.


----------



## John Nash (29 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky firma una ley de medios de comunicación que refuerza el control de las autoridades sobre los medios y *prohíbe la cobertura positiva de las acciones de Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euro-OTAN ya se les había adelantado...desde 2014.


----------



## Malevich (29 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Los polacos huyen de la movilización forzosa, según Dziennik Polityczny
> 
> Según el periódico polaco, el hecho de que los hombres en edad de alistarse eviten la movilización se ha convertido ya en un fenómeno de masas. En las últimas semanas, más de 70.000 personas han huido del país. Los polacos han encontrado refugio en la UE y el Reino Unido. Según el autor de la publicación, para marzo de 2023, el número de fugitivos puede aumentar a varios cientos de miles de ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



La guerra de Ucrania es una guerra civil rusa, en Rumanía este verano vi el pasotismo casi absoluto de la población incluso en regiones fronterizas, imagino que en Polonia pese al machaque de sus políticos psicópatas y sus medios será algo similar, es una guerra que no compete en absoluto a la mayoría de la buena gente de Europa, Rusia no es enemigo de los pueblos de Europa y en cambio el régimen de Kiev es un nido de la serpiente, reprime los derechos de la minoria húngara y rumana y supone un peligro para la paz.
Que en 2023 veamos la caída del régimen fasciomafioso de Kiev.


----------



## Malevich (29 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Tienen que estar los bots desatados. Me salen la páginas 1169 y 1170 con dos mensajes cada una



A mí igual, van a saco.


----------



## Adriano II (29 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cada norteamericano, debe 80.000 dolares



Te quedas un poco corto

94311 (deuda federal) + 3719 (deuda de los estados) + 6908 (deuda local) = 104.938 $ por habitante de deuda pública

A eso hay que sumar 72. 651 $ de deudas privadas de cada habitante (de media)



https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Si que se están atizando duro. 790 es una de las cifras mas altas desde que comenzó la invasión


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> Tienen que estar los bots desatados. Me salen la páginas 1169 y 1170 con dos mensajes cada una



Me pasa lo mismo


----------



## John Nash (29 Dic 2022)

La UE apuesta por una "vigilancia activa" ante la explosión de contagios en China


Los Estados miembros de la UE han acordado mantener una "vigilancia activa" ante la aparente explosión de contagios de coronavirus en China, en una reunión conv...




www.lavanguardia.com





Pero no nos quejábamos en occidente de la política 0 covid China y de sus controles estrictos? Piedra esconder mano.

Aquí tiemblan por si se revela la estafa de las vacuna-terapia experimental.


----------



## Clavisto (29 Dic 2022)

La reconocí en cuanto entró al bar. Pidió cerveza y en su mirada vi que también se acordaba de mi. La cosa estaba tan clara para los dos que, al igual que la primera vez, ninguno preguntó nada. 

Hay una costumbre, un mecanicismo natural propio del profesional que está tras la barra, consistente en preguntar al desconocido cliente que pide una cerveza si la quiere de botella o de grifo, pues quieras o no hay diferencia, ya sea por hábito o sospecha, que no hay tanto camareros dispuestos a tirar una buena cerveza de barril, más o menos como curas criados en el Concilio Vaticano II recitando con voz de telefonista la Buena Nueva a las cuatro viejas que aún les soportan con su aguante, quizá aún menos. 

Recordé que bebía en tercio cuando ya estaba tirándole una buena caña. Ella no dijo nada, al contrario: sonrió al recibir una cerveza de barril bien tirada. Y se quedó en la barra atenta al teléfono.

Era verano cuando nos encontramos por primera vez; este último no, claro; quizá dos, como mucho tres...no creo que cuatro, no, de ningún modo. Yo diría que dos. Pero el tiempo es una cosa muy difusa cuando lo vives solo. 

Había en la barra un bruto de otro pueblo, un viejo bruto conocido y amable, uno al que no había visto desde hace años, un antiguo cliente, un tipo que estuvo a punto de perder la cabeza cuando su mujer le pidió el divorcio para irse con otro; un tío de orden que (hija pequeña por medio) apenas podía respirar del odio que sentía. No lo reconocí al primer segundo, pero sí al siguiente. Aunque no recordé su nombre en ningún momento. Él sí se acordaba del mío. 

Uno vive, duerme y sueña como ha vivido; otro sueña, duerme y vive como ha soñado. Y hay quien duerme, vive y no sueña.

Eran las tres y pico de otra tarde. Una hora y pico más y estaría fuera de la barra.

La mujer recibió la visita de su posta en el hospital. Era otra mujer, una mujer muy distinta que pidió una cocacola con la que fueron a sentarse en una mesa no sin que antes ella me pidiera otra cerveza con esa sonrisa tan agradable, esa sonrisa de mujer de vuelta de todo, esa mujer que sonríe cuando abres los ojos, esa mujer que aparece como un sol después de la tormenta.


- ¿Qué tal, Kufisto? -dijo un amigo, un amigo de ahora, de hace unos meses, quizá un año, ¡o dos!, un amigo, alguien con quien conversar a última hora de cosas interesantes, de arte, de música sobretodo y de cine también, de literatura no tanto, más bien nada, se aburre leyendo, siempre se ha aburrido, pero bueno, en aquello, sobretodo en la música, en el Rock, en el Pop, reconozco que me supera...
- Bien.

Y hablando de todo ello estábamos, ya casi entusiasmados con la inevitable ayuda del alcohol ante la pasividad del amable bruto cercano que trasegaba la quinta cerveza, cuando el compadre que había estado comiendo en el fondo del bar vino hasta nosotros para beberse una copa en compañía agradable.

- Kufisto -dijo con ese tono solemne que denota su sostenida embriaguez- Ponme una copa. Y otra a este rojo de mierda y otra para ti.

Reímos y se dieron un gran y sentido abrazo.


Y entonces la política salió a relucir y el viejo bruto amable pero divorciado abrió sus oído cerrados a Vincent Price, la Hammer, Peter Cushing, Christopher Lee yPaul Naschy.


La mujer pagó y se fue al hospital. Estará unos días por aquí. Como la otra vez, cuando era verano. Llegó mi hermano y agarré mi bolsa para irme de allí; la cosa se había diversificado con la venida de otros tantos. Salí afuera y encendí un cigarrillo. Pronto me acompañó mi compadre.

- Puto rojo de mierda...-dijo
- No es mal tío -respondí- Y tú lo sabes
- ¡Ay si yo te contara de él!
- Es igual. Eres como yo. Hagas lo que hagas prefieres ver la parte buena de la gente. 
- Este cabrón ha hecho...
- Ya. ¿Y por qué lo abrazas? ¿Sois amigos, no?
- Sí.
- Ahora estás medio borracho y te sale la venaza derechista y te cagas en Dios y...
- ¿Que yo me cago en Dios? ¡Tú sí que te cagas en Dios! Tú eres otro rojo.
- Bueno, me voy ya, compadre...
- Puto rojo de mierda...¡Dame una abrazo, Kufisto!

Y un par de besos.


¿Soñaré hoy con ella o vendrán todos estos? 


En mis sueños siempre ando corriendo.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Dic 2022)

De verdad que parece sacado del club de la comedia. Te lanzan un misil y.....protestas firmemente y pides que la parte Ucraniana realice una investigación...los mismos que cuando hicieron lo mismo con Polonia, pese a ser aliados, aseguraron que todo era mentira y que ellos nunca lanzaron nada....de hecho reconocieron desde EEUU y Polonia que si lo lanzaron desde Ucrania pese a que estos siguen negando haberlo lanzado. Y sabiendo como son pides que ellos lo investiguen (cuando siempre lo niegan todo, incluso cuando reconocen sus ataques sus propios aliados) Y aún así te lanzan un misil y ni declarar persona non grata a ningún diplomático.....eso si, han protestado.....en fin. Te lanzan un misil y no pasa nada, una tibia protesta y a otra cosa.

*Bielorrusia cita al embajador ucraniano tras la caída de un misil en su territorio*

El Ministerio de Exteriores de Bielorrusia citó este jueves al embajador ucraniano para expresarle *su firme protesta* por la caída de un *misil antiaéreo ucraniano S-300* en su territorio durante el bombardeo masivo ruso contra la infraestructura civil de Ucrania.
"Este es un grave incidente. La parte bielorrusa se toma este asunto muy en serio. *Exigimos que la parte ucraniana realice una investigación exhaustiva* sobre todas las circunstancias que rodean el lanzamiento de dicho misil", informó *Anatoli Glaz*, portavoz de Exteriores.
El diplomático expresó su confianza en que no se repitan en el futuro incidentes similares que, advirtió, "pueden tener *consecuencias catastróficas para todos*". Al mismo tiempo, Minsk* negó que, por ese motivo, se plantee declarar persona non grata a algún diplomático ucraniano*.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Dic 2022)

*Unos 4.900 hombres ucranianos han escapado a Rumanía huyendo de ley marcial*
Desde el comienzo de la* guerra en Ucrania*, las autoridades rumanas han identificado en su territorio a unos 4.900 varones ucranianos que habían huido de su país burlando la ley marcial que prohíbe salir de Ucrania a los hombres en edad militar, informó este jueves a EFE la Policía de Frontera de Rumanía.
"Estos ciudadanos ucranianos han solicitado que se les otorgue protección por parte del Estado rumano, ya que *llegan de una zona de conflicto*", indicó la Policía de Frontera rumana.
Estos varones ucranianos que, según precisa la fuente en una respuesta por escrito, "entraron en Rumanía *sin efectuar las formalidades de control *en los puntos de frontera", han sido albergados en los centros regionales de alojamiento para los solicitantes de asilo.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (29 Dic 2022)

Zhukov dijo:


> TODO lo que usted *NO *quiso saber sobre la guerra y se lo voy a contar igualmente porque soy un "gilipollas que todo lo sabe" y un palizas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Zhukov, un excelente aporte.


----------



## magufone (29 Dic 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Como sea como lo del corralito ayer...



Se_ aviene _otra tanda de _tuics _borrados por cortesia de los _fotoperiodistas_


----------



## .Kaikus (29 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307598
> 
> 
> Se han entregado a Ucrania más de 10 vehículos blindados Panthera T6 fabricados en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.
> ...



Los terroristas sirios de Idlib, tambien utilizan los blindados Panthera.


----------



## Como El Agua (29 Dic 2022)

"La Espanola", una unidad médica de voluntarios rusos, ultras de distintos equipos. 

Pese a su nombre, no se conoce que haya gente de nacionalidad española afiliada a este grupo.


----------



## Epicii (29 Dic 2022)

clapham5 dijo:


> Despues de regresar ( cuanticamente ) desde Moscu , capital unica e indivisible de Rusia el clapham decidio hacer un experimento :
> averiguar cuanto le echaban de menos en este hilo  Incluso hizo una apuesta con el clapham personalidad VII ( que perdio ) sobre el numero de foreros que le mencionarian ( CERO ) desde su regreso ...
> Tras deprimirse y " desdeprimirse " el clapham ha decidido postear .
> Lo primero , hacer una prediccion para el 2023 : La guerra seguira sin cambios . Una pausa para ir a orinar y lavado de manos ...
> ...



_*Væ victis*_ Tito Livio sabia un poquito mas de la guerra que JP Sartre

-Rusia esta entre la espada y la pared, o gana esta guerra (llegar a un acuerdo conservando territorios es ganar) o desaparece como Estado Nacion
-Rusia esta como el imperio Otomano o el Austro-Hungaro en 1915
-Putin no necesitaba una guerra para gobernar como un monarca.

El mundo multipolar, o el colapso de Rusia, y luego de China...no hay 3ra alternativa. 
Los colapsos de Rusia y China pueden ser con o sin nukes


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

En San Petersburgo, en el centro de negocios "Bereg" estalló un incendio. Los empleados evacuados observan cómo se queman las instalaciones de almacenamiento.


----------



## Alvin Red (29 Dic 2022)

Poner en ignore a @asakopako, @ALCOY y de paso a @-carrancas que es el que lía todo, @asakopako y @ALCOY responden a los flodeos de @-carrancas en el hilo de txusky flodeando este hilo, resultando les borro todos los mensajes a los 3 pero eso si estoy que no es siempre y aquí la moderación es muy lenta.

Mensajes para las aludidos, os borro toda una pagina de búsqueda de mensajes tenga o no relación con el flodeo, asi me es más fácil, lo siento si os borro 20 mensajes de golpe de distintos hilos y repito si hay un flodeo de @-carrancas me lo advertís por mensaje privado, no flodeis este hilo que no tiene nada que ver con ese personaje, no postea aquí.


----------



## Kill33r (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Gas:

Casi igualado el consumo y la inyección.

Las mayores inyecciones por encima de su consumo a Francia y Alemania


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gas:
> 
> Casi igualado el consumo y la inyección.
> 
> Las mayores inyecciones por encima de su consumo a Francia y Alemania



Eso con un clima favorable, como se de la vuelta vamos a flipar


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (29 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Poner en ignore a @asakopako, @ALCOY y de paso a @-carrancas que es el que lía todo, @asakopako y @ALCOY responden a los flodeos de @-carrancas en el hilo de txusky flodeando este hilo, resultando les borro todos los mensajes a los 3 pero eso si estoy que no es siempre y aquí la moderación es muy lenta.
> 
> Mensajes para las aludidos, os borro toda una pagina de búsqueda de mensajes tenga o no relación con el flodeo, asi me es más fácil, lo siento si os borro 20 mensajes de golpe de distintos hilos y repito si hay un flodeo de @-carrancas me lo advertís por mensaje privado, no flodeis este hilo que no tiene nada que ver con ese personaje, no postea aquí.



No puedo. Ya he llegado al límite de ignorados Tenéis que subir el límite de 1000 o el foro es impracticable.


----------



## Castellano (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Ich bin ein russe


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

Cuando la URRSS tuvo que salir de Afganistán, tampoco pasó gran cosa a nivel interno, no? Todos dicen que Putin no puede permitirse perder.... Pues yo sinceramente creo que va a perder y que no va a pasar nada, utilizará su Maquinaria mediática para decir que luchaba contra la OTAN y poco más, y los rusos a mamar polla.

Es que va a ser lo que va a pasar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Eso con un clima favorable, como se de la vuelta vamos a flipar



Las inyecciones al sistema de reserva van en consonancia con las del año pasado ( lo acabo de comprobar ) el gasto inferior lo achacamos sólo al buen tiempo, aunque creo que hay que tener en cuenta el precio de la electricidad y la bajada de la producción no sólo por las fechas en las que estamos si no a la impotencia de las empresas a afrontar la subida de precios de la energía.


----------



## Castellano (29 Dic 2022)

Hace tiempo comenté que me habia cruzado en mi calle con un joven ruso en dos ocasiones (mi mujer otra vez)

Una vez iba hablando en ruso y otra en castellano (con el manos libres), en castellano (el ruso desgraciadamente no lo pillo, salvo palabras y expresiones concretas) estaba hablando con alguien de que Rusia ahora si iba a dar una paliza a Ucrania.

Ayer me lo volví a cruzar, iba hablando en ruso (siempre le pillo hablando con alguien con el manos libres y los cascos), llevaba un outfit patriótico ruso pero a la vez discreto, me arrepentí de no pararle y preguntarle dónde había pillado ese gorro tan chulo de Adidas, con los colores de la cinta de San Jorge.

Es que parecía hecho a posta el gorro en cuestión, lo dudo, pero es que es clavado a la cinta, los colores, las rayas, todo.


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Castellano (29 Dic 2022)

Conozco alguno más en la misma situación, es una buena noticia, aunque este ha tenido que pelear judicialmente durante tres años.

Luego llega un negro de no se sabe dónde y se lo conceden sin preguntar









Dan protección a un ucraniano residente en Valladolid que pidió asilo para no ser reclutado


Deportista profesional de tiro, se fue de su país en 2019 y solicitó en Valladolid derecho de refugio extensible a su mujer e hijo | Interior lo denegó, pero ahora la Audiencia Nacional lo admite por la situación bélica




diariodevalladolid.elmundo.es


----------



## Kreonte (29 Dic 2022)

Epicii dijo:


> _*Væ victis*_ Tito Livio sabia un poquito mas de la guerra que JP Sartre
> 
> -Rusia esta entre la espada y la pared, o gana esta guerra (llegar a un acuerdo conservando territorios es ganar) o desaparece como Estado Nacion
> -Rusia esta como el imperio Otomano o el Austro-Hungaro en 1915
> ...



Hombre, a ver, q le reconozcan Crimea ya sería un gran logro (y es a lo q debería aspirar) y admisible básicamente porq alcanza la anexión antes de una ofensiva. Los otros territorios no se los van a reconocer nunca, principalmente porque sería volver al sistema de conquistas como método para ganar territorio, y en segundo lugar pq los otros referéndums se establecen bajo unas circunstancias (éxodo obligado de la población, pocas garantías del proceso) no idóneas. 

Crimea fue una jugada maestra y lo otro fue un plan de mierda q no te lo firma ni tu cuñado Paco.


----------



## Kill33r (29 Dic 2022)

2014


----------



## NPI (29 Dic 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Estarán orgullosos los rusos, atacando posiciones energéticas con apagones de luz para la población civil.
> 
> Que ataques a bases militares vale, pero esto cada semana se deberia considerar crimen de guerra con los frios polares



@Mellizio multi y congéneres varios, este es vuestro regalo


----------



## Argentium (29 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania es una guerra civil rusa, en Rumanía este verano vi el pasotismo casi absoluto de la población incluso en regiones fronterizas, imagino que en Polonia pese al machaque de sus políticos psicópatas y sus medios será algo similar, es una guerra que no compete en absoluto a la mayoría de la buena gente de Europa, Rusia no es enemigo de los pueblos de Europa y en cambio el régimen de Kiev es un nido de la serpiente, reprime los derechos de la minoria húngara y rumana y supone un peligro para la paz.
> Que en 2023 veamos la caída del régimen fasciomafioso de Kiev.



Si puedo agregar algo pediría que a lo suyo se sume que en el nuevo año los dirigentes de Europa tengan el patriotismo de poner distancia de los americanos y busquen una alianza estratégica real y sincera con Rusia, que es parte indisoluble de Europa, aquí quienes sobran son los yankis. Saludos


----------



## NPI (29 Dic 2022)

Alfonso29 dijo:


> es que los bombardeos yankis son democráticos que abren la puerta a la paz y las muertes de civiles son "daños colaterales", en cambio los bombardeos rusos son genocidas y la muerte de civiles crímenes de guerra que le me lo han dicho en la tele



@Alfonso29 no está de más recordar


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

*educación militar continua*
*El curso de preparación para el ejército se impartirá no solo en las escuelas, sino también en las universidades*

A partir del 1 de septiembre de 2023, puede aparecer un módulo sobre los fundamentos del entrenamiento militar en las universidades rusas: el Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia envió el programa correspondiente a las instituciones educativas, confirmaron varias universidades a Kommersant. Los estudiantes deben aprender a desarmar y armar rifles de asalto y ametralladoras AK-74 y RPK-74, una pistola Makarov y también estar capacitados para el uso de granadas de mano en combate. Además, se enseñará a los estudiantes a evaluar "los acontecimientos y hechos políticos, militares e internos internacionales desde la posición de un patriota de su Patria".
...............









Непрерывное военное образование


Курс подготовки к армии преподадут не только в школах, но и в вузах




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## kelden (29 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro es una cosa que funciona en los dos sentidos con algunas excepciones, los ukros no han cortado los gaseoductos porque sacan tajada pero si atacaron las plataformas de gas sobre el mar negro.
> 
> *Quizas Putin gane una guerra larga, o quizas no pretenda ni ganarla.* Pero incluso en un guerra larga, impedir la llegada de suministros ahorra soldados propios.



Yo creo que el tio está convencido de que la cosa caerá por su propio peso a su debido tiempo. Más que Ucrania lo que quieren ellos es que los yankis se larguen de Europa. Y parece que su idea para conseguirlo es confiar en que la crisis arrecie en Europa y se empiecen a descoser las costuras.

Es buen plan? No? .... ni puta idea, el tiempo dirá. Es algo que se puede probar siempre y cuando la guerra no llegue a su territorio (que te caigan unos pepinazos de vez en cuando en la frontera es inevitable, pero eso no es la guerra en casa, la guerra en casa es lo que tienen los ukros.) y lo cierto es que dos o tres años como este en Europa no se si aguantaríamos. Al ganao se le mantiene a base de paguitas, a las empresas a base de pagazas y aun así han cerrao un montón de empresas que dependen del consumo masivo de energía y gas. No se cuanto tiempo podremos aguantar este ritmo.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Ich bin ein russe



Ich auch


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

Estamos en guerra en Ucrania contra el fascismo, el satanismo y el nazismo. Aquellos que no quieren vivir bajo la bandera LGBT deben ponerse de pie y ayudarnos a lidiar con eso - Kadyrov


----------



## Epicii (29 Dic 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308216
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308217
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308218
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308219
> ...



Esta es real...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2022)

Cuatro ucranianos corrieron de la movilización a Rumania

Los fugitivos decidieron escapar de una muerte segura en Rumania, pero para ello tuvieron que vencer a los Cárpatos. Las montañas resultaron ser más fuertes que los corredores: una se cayó y las otras tres fueron atrapadas por los guardias fronterizos polacos y entregadas a sus colegas ucranianos.

Según los guardias fronterizos, estos escapes ocurren de vez en cuando. En otoño, se encontraron diez cuerpos de inmigrantes ilegales ucranianos muertos en el río Tisza.


----------



## dabuti (29 Dic 2022)

Por si os apetece conocer Transnistria con un mochilero youtuber español bien majete.


----------



## kopke (29 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> *Borrell denuncia otro ataque "sin sentido" ruso con misiles a Ucrania.*
> El alto representante de la Unión Europea (UE) para Asuntos Exteriores, *Josep Borrell*, denunció este jueves que Rusia haya llevado a cabo "otro ataque masivo y sin sentido" con *misiles contra Ucrania*, que ha matado "deliberadamente" a civiles y destruido infraestructuras como instalaciones médicas.
> 
> "Otro ataque masivo y sin sentido de misiles rusos contra Ucrania, destruyendo indiscriminadamente* infraestructuras e instalaciones médicas*, apuntando y matando deliberadamente a civiles", dijo Borrell en un mensaje a través de su perfil en la red social Twitter.
> ...



Cuando un baboso con Borrell crítica el ataque es que ha sido un éxito.

Me siento cómodo en el lado opuesto al viejo corrupto.


----------



## emperador_zar (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Estamos en guerra en Ucrania contra el fascismo, el satanismo y el nazismo. Aquellos que no quieren vivir bajo la bandera LGBT deben ponerse de pie y ayudarnos a lidiar con eso - Kadyrov



Kadyrov siempre en mi team


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Cuando un baboso con Borrell crítica el ataque es que ha sido un éxito.
> 
> Me siento cómodo en el lado opuesto al viejo corrupto.



'baboso' es la faceta más noble de la Borrella.


----------



## hyugaa (29 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Cuando un baboso con Borrell crítica el ataque es que ha sido un éxito.
> 
> Me siento cómodo en el lado opuesto al viejo corrupto.



Borrell no deberia haber sido cesado por corrupción en Bruselas ?


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Borrell no deberia haber sido cesado por corrupción en Bruselas ?



Allí esas cosas se ven con perspectiva europea.


----------



## El-Mano (29 Dic 2022)

Como El Agua dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308126
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308127
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308128
> ...



Según el telegram de the right people z:

Hay que tener en cuenta que el comandante de la Española vivía en España, pero nunca he oído a qué equipo pertenecía, probablemente al Español FC, de ahí su apodo "Español" y el nombre de la unidad "Española".
--
Note that the Española commander lived in Spain, but I've never heard what team he belonged to, probably Español FC.
Thus his nick "Español" and the unit name "Española".

t.me/the_Right_People/11739


----------



## emperador_zar (29 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Cuando un baboso con Borrell crítica el ataque es que ha sido un éxito.
> 
> Me siento cómodo en el lado opuesto al viejo corrupto.



Siempre enfrente de ese decrepito corrupto pervert


Roedr dijo:


> 'baboso' es la faceta más noble de la Borrella.



Y del pueblo elegido aparte de catalan


----------



## Beltrax (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2022)

*Rusia utilizó una nueva táctica de ataques contra Ucrania: 
Los objetivos Luneberg engañaron al sistema de defensa antiaérea

El enemigo gasta misiles caros en objetivos inútiles*
_*Las fuerzas rusas han cambiado su táctica de lanzar ataques con misiles contra la infraestructura 
y la defensa aérea de Ucrania. Como resultado de los ataques del 29 de diciembre, además de golpear 
infraestructuras críticas, fueron destruidos dos cálculos de defensa aérea, cerca de Kiev y en la región 
de Odessa. El experto militar, director del Museo de las Fuerzas de Defensa Antiaérea, Yuriy Knutov, 
explicó a MK cómo se organizan ahora los ataques con misiles y por qué el sistema ucraniano 
es impotente ante ellos.

Los ataques contra las infraestructuras de Ucrania comenzaron por la noche. Los drones Geran-2 
atacaron instalaciones militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las regiones centrales 
de Ucrania y alcanzaron almacenes con armas y equipos, así como emplazamientos de sistemas 
de defensa antiaérea en las regiones de Kharkiv, Zaporizhia, Dnipropetrovsk, Odessa y Mykolaiv.

Los drones también alcanzaron objetivos en Slaviansk y Kramatorsk, incluido un almacén 
con munición de artillería.

Como señalaron varios expertos, antes del ataque con misiles de crucero aparecieron sobre la mayoría
de los objetos simuladores de blancos aéreos con lentes Luneberg (simulan la zona de dispersión
efectiva de blancos reales de grandes dimensiones -por ejemplo, aviones de combate MK). Tales 
dispositivos se utilizan para abrir zonas de defensa aérea. Después de que los ucranianos gastaran 
sus misiles en objetivos falsos, comenzó la fase principal de nuestro ataque.

En la mañana del 29 de diciembre, se llevó a cabo un ataque masivo con misiles de crucero Kalibr, 
así como misiles lanzados desde el aire Kh-101, Kh-22 y Kh-32. En total, según fuentes ucranianas, 
al menos 120 cohetes participaron en el ataque.

Según el analista militar Yuriy Knutov, la peculiaridad de los recientes ataques masivos contra 
instalaciones de infraestructuras críticas en Ucrania es "la complejidad y cambio en la composición
de los medios de ataque."

"Si antes se utilizaban sólo misiles Kalibr, y luego se conectaban también drones kamikazes del tipo 
Geranio, ahora se utilizan drones que van por delante de casi la masa principal de misiles y distraen 
al sistema de defensa antiaérea, obligando al enemigo a gastar misiles en drones extremadamente 
baratos e inútiles", dijo el experto.

En segundo lugar, el grupo de ataque incluye misiles Kh-58 y Kh-31P. Se trata de misiles antirradar
que se guían automáticamente por el haz de radar de los sistemas antiaéreos ucranianos S-300 
y Buk. Por lo tanto, si se trata del Buk, el complejo está completamente destruido, y si se trata 
del complejo S-300, el radar está destruido, lo que hace que los lanzadores sean prácticamente inútiles.

Según el experto, la nueva táctica hizo que durante el último ataque quedaran inutilizadas cuatro 
divisiones de misiles antiaéreos de la defensa antiaérea ucraniana.

"Esta vez hemos hecho algo parecido. Y tal composición mixta de armas de ataque conduce al hecho
de que Ucrania utiliza ampliamente misiles caros contra drones kamikazes y misiles de crucero 
relativamente baratos. En respuesta, recibe, respectivamente, la llegada de misiles antirradar X-58 y X-31P.

Como resultado, una parte significativa de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea que utiliza Ucrania 
son distraídos por trampas utilizadas por nuestras Fuerzas Aeroespaciales o fuerzas de misiles.
*_
*Casi todos los objetivos previstos son alcanzados con gran precisión y eficacia. Y sobre todo se pierden
los medios que son simuladores de objetivos y están diseñados para distraer al enemigo o destruir sus radares.*

fuente: https://www.mk.ru/politics/202...


----------



## El-Mano (29 Dic 2022)

EclécticoPragmático dijo:


> No puedo. Ya he llegado al límite de ignorados Tenéis que subir el límite de 1000 o el foro es impracticable.



No es lo mejor, pero elimina del ignore unos cuantos de forma aleatoria, que seguramente estaran inactivos, y asi haces hueco para las nuevas remesas.


----------



## Beltrax (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Argentium (29 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> De números andas algo mal. Para empezar el PIB de la UE y de USA juntos, es 10,2 veces el de Rusia, no 40...
> Y te falta agregar el dato más importante, que hace que esos PIBs sean altos: la deuda.
> Cada norteamericano, debe 80.000 dolares
> Cada europeo, debe 36.000 dolares
> ...



Lo que me da miedo de los Fanáticos es que piensan con el corazón, la realidad la evaden o adaptan a su "relato", porque sino, no les "cuadra", por lo que RATIFICÓ que la suma de los PBI de aquellos que activamente apoyan a Ucrania NO SON solamente, como usted manifiesta, la Unión Europea y USA, son además: UK, Canada, Japón, Australia, Corea del Sur, Suecia, Finlandia y la lista sigue, y todos son 40 veces el PBI de Rusia. Respecto de la deuda, otra desinformación, la deuda de la Unión Europea, USA, Japón está emitida en su propia moneda y se está LICUANDO ahora mismo mediante el impuesto inflacionario, por tanto, el problema del endeudamiento NO es tal, la deuda de Rusia desconozco si está en moneda nacional o extranjera, por tanto, como soy serio y trato de ser lo más objetivo posible, no opino sobre ese particular. Saludos


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Dic 2022)

*Guerra mediática, una guerra que no hemos entendido*







Algunos dudan de que estemos en el epicentro de una “guerra mediática” híbrida. No ven que están desplegadas todas las armas ideológicas, financieras y militares del capitalismo. Algunos no se percatan de que hablamos los lenguajes colonizantes que nos imponen; que compramos compulsivamente sus tecnologías; que relatamos la historia con las premisas lógicas de ellos; que financiamos sus monopolios mediáticos; que regimos nuestras vidas con “valores” y “cultura” que nos infiltran. Piensan que es conspiranoia. ¿En qué guerra las víctimas financian sus victimarios?

A pesar de los logros de cierta izquierda y progresismo, o precisamente por eso, las ofensivas de las clases dominantes (militares, financieras, eclesiásticas…) avanzan retrógradas hacia un neo-nazifascismo porque atraviesan una crisis de vacío intelectual que se coagula en un proceso de condensación de odios y miedos. Ven que el “espíritu que recorre al mundo” gana adeptos. Supuran lawfare, persecuciones mediáticas, fake news, espionaje, represión y golpizas inflacionarias. Pergeñan “reformas laborales” y desorganización inducida contra la clase trabajadora. Mientras tanto, algunos gobiernos siguen transfiriendo sumas de dinero enormes a los monopolios mediáticos que los atacan o los chantajean. ¿Qué no entendimos?

Está bajo amenaza la cordura social. El arsenal mediático monopólico se organiza y se despliega en todos sus frentes camuflados como entretenimiento, como iglesias mediáticas, como noticieros y como programas de concursos. Las mesas de redacción y las direcciones editoriales están infestadas por “servicios” de inteligencia y espionaje. Casi todo está barnizado con canalladas y calumnias contra la voluntad organizativa de los pueblos en lucha y contra sus líderes. De mil maneras infiltran la “anti-política” y están reclutando jóvenes, académicamente anestesiados, con ilusiones de dinero o con ideología chatarra de orientación supremacista o nazi. ¿No lo vemos?

Está en la “tele”, las redes o los tabloides que despliegan los ataques diseñados por la manipulación simbólica. Para colmo, la impotencia nos gana encerrados en un festín de sorderas disfrazadas de “diálogo”. Y empeora en periodos electorales. Hay gobiernos de ricos encumbrados con los votos de los pobres; hay consumismo desaforado de mercancías encarecidas. Se generan ganancias siderales con los salarios raquíticos del pueblo trabajador. Una inmensa minoría hambrea a la inmensa mayoría. Con unas cuántas armas se reprime a masas de trabajadores. ¿Qué no entendemos?

La memoria también es un campo de batalla semiótica. Quieren resetearlo todo, el olvido es su gran negocio. Su “Teoría del Estado” se aferra a una concepción medieval de la “comunicación” que se dedica a fabricar predicadores armados con histrionismo mussoliniano. Se multiplican como hongos. Así avanza la “guerra mediática” convertida en comunidad de sentido opresor financiado por el “real poder” rumbo al dogmatismo férreo de la aniquilación del otro. Nazi-fascismo que soñó y vio crecer Hitler. En eso trabajan los centros de operación responsables de la guerra simbólica, repleta de vaciedades y banalidad. El objetivo es sembrar odio de clase contra todo lo que se organiza en clave de rebeldía. Inyectar miedo contra cualquier intento de modificación del status quo. A estas horas la catarata de falsa conciencia, vehiculada por los mass media, descarga emboscadas legaloides comandadas por las jaurías judiciales y sus aparatos policiales y militares, de represión objetiva y subjetiva. Lawfare le llaman a esa “guerra judicial”.

En el corazón de la Guerra Mediática habita la aberración supremacista, reloaded, empeñada en convencernos de que ellos siempre tienen la razón, que debemos agradecer que nos saqueen y exploten. Agradecidos por este mundo, al borde del desastre ecológico y ahogado en el fracaso civilizatorio del capitalismo. Agradecidos por un planeta intoxicado con hambre, miseria, pobreza, insalubridad, ignorancia y humillaciones. Quieren que agradezcamos esto como la mejor herencia para nuestra prole… que estemos orgullosos de eso. Guerra hibrida por todos los medios. ¿Qué parte no entendemos?

Paradójicamente la “guerra mediática” tiene frentes internos. Guerra entre nosotros mismos donde la tarea de la unidad, que es la más importante hacia una comunidad de sentido emancipador, se empantana entre refriegas de celos, sectarismos y burocratismos hacen grandes favores al poder fáctico hegemónico porque, entre otras cosas, nos somos capaces de comunicar una salida humanista superadora de nuevo género y les ahorramos el trabajo de dividirnos porque nos dividimos solos, y gratis (en el mejor de los casos). Nos urge una comisión internacional de los pueblos, extensiva de aquella que redactó el Informe MacBride, para solucionar los problemas mundiales de la comunicación. Enfrentar, ordenadamente a la Guerra Mediática en desarrollo. Vienen tiempos peores.


----------



## ghawar (29 Dic 2022)

lla?


----------



## kopke (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Estamos en guerra en Ucrania contra el fascismo, el satanismo y el nazismo. Aquellos que no quieren vivir bajo la bandera LGBT deben ponerse de pie y ayudarnos a lidiar con eso - Kadyrov



Amen.

Todos los hombres de buena voluntad deben combatir del lado de Jesucristo.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Dic 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


>



dos foticos.... es mi tope. Feliz navidad trollete


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania mantiene la actividad, a pesar de los numerosos cortes tras el bombardeo de hoy.*
*"El enemigo no logró su objetivo: el sistema funciona"* y una parte de la corriente eléctrica "ya se restableció", ha afirmado el presidente de la empresa eléctrica Ukrenergo, Volodimir Kudritski.

Los ataques rusosn causaron *"tres muertos y seis heridos*, entre ellos, un niño", indicó el ministro del Interior ucraniano, Denis Monastirski.

Las fuerzas aéreas ucranianas también informaron de la destrucción de *11 drones explosivos Shahed*, de fabricación iraní.

"El enemigo está atacando Ucrania en varios frentes, con *misiles de crucero* disparados desde aviones y barcos", anunció la fuerza aérea en las redes sociales.


----------



## Eslacaña (29 Dic 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


>



Otro payaso tocando las narices. Al ignore, nesciente que no sé ni quien eres.


----------



## NPI (29 Dic 2022)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Otro payaso tocando las narices. Al ignore, nesciente que no sé ni quien eres.



@Eslacaña el método más recomendable es reportar masivamente, los multis solo entienden ese proceso, el ignore para ellos es una bendición, ya que tienen decenas de miles de cuentas en el foro, ignoras una y salen cien ocultas/antiguas.


----------



## Guaguei (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (29 Dic 2022)

*España concede ya más de 160.000 protecciones a refugiados ucranianos*
Más de diez meses después del inicio de la guerra en Ucrania por la invasión de Rusia, España ha concedido más de 160.000 protecciones temporales a refugiados ucranianos, de los cuales* el 63,47% son mujeres *y poco más de un tercio menores.

Desde el pasado 10 de marzo hasta el miércoles, la Oficina de Asilo y Refugio (OAR) del Ministerio del Interior y la Policía Nacional han tramitado y concedido un total de *160.756 protecciones a los refugiados ucranianos *en España, según informa el departamento que dirige Fernando Grande-Marlaska.


----------



## kopke (29 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> *Rusia utilizó una nueva táctica de ataques contra Ucrania:
> Los objetivos Luneberg engañaron al sistema de defensa antiaérea
> 
> El enemigo gasta misiles caros en objetivos inútiles*
> ...



Surovikin es el Napoleón ruso. Ha marcado un punto de inflexión en la guerra.


----------



## kopke (29 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *España concede ya más de 160.000 protecciones a refugiados ucranianos*
> Más de diez meses después del inicio de la guerra en Ucrania por la invasión de Rusia, España ha concedido más de 160.000 protecciones temporales a refugiados ucranianos, de los cuales* el 63,47% son mujeres *y poco más de un tercio menores.
> 
> Desde el pasado 10 de marzo hasta el miércoles, la Oficina de Asilo y Refugio (OAR) del Ministerio del Interior y la Policía Nacional han tramitado y concedido un total de *160.756 protecciones a los refugiados ucranianos *en España, según informa el departamento que dirige Fernando Grande-Marlaska.



Pueden venir todas las mujeres que quieran.


----------



## Yomateix (29 Dic 2022)

Todo muy....peculiar.

*Rusia está dispuesta a aprobar el tránsito del petróleo kazajo hasta Alemania*
El Gobierno ruso se mostró este jueves dispuesto a aprobar el tránsito del petróleo kazajo a través del* oleoducto Druzhba* con destino a Alemania.
"Sí, ese asunto se trató. Lo vemos como algo normal", aseguró Alexandr Novak, viceprimer ministro ruso, a medios locales.
Novak precisó que el Gobierno daría el visto bueno a que "parte del petróleo kazajo" se enviara desde el puerto báltico de Ust-Luga al Druzhba, cuyo ramal norte cruza Bielorrusia y Polonia antes de llegar a territorio alemán.
Según se supo hoy, el operador kazajo KazTransOil solicitó al monopolio ruso de oleoductos Transneft autorización para bombear 1,2 millones de toneladas en 2023 a través del Druzhba con destino a Alemania.


----------



## llabiegu (29 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> *España concede ya más de 160.000 protecciones a refugiados ucranianos*
> Más de diez meses después del inicio de la guerra en Ucrania por la invasión de Rusia, España ha concedido más de 160.000 protecciones temporales a refugiados ucranianos, de los cuales* el 63,47% son mujeres *y poco más de un tercio menores.
> 
> Desde el pasado 10 de marzo hasta el miércoles, la Oficina de Asilo y Refugio (OAR) del Ministerio del Interior y la Policía Nacional han tramitado y concedido un total de *160.756 protecciones a los refugiados ucranianos *en España, según informa el departamento que dirige Fernando Grande-Marlaska.



al final son remeros o paguiteros?


----------



## llabiegu (29 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Todo muy....peculiar.
> 
> *Rusia está dispuesta a aprobar el tránsito del petróleo kazajo hasta Alemania*
> El Gobierno ruso se mostró este jueves dispuesto a aprobar el tránsito del petróleo kazajo a través del* oleoducto Druzhba* con destino a Alemania.
> ...



algo nos estamos perdiendo...


----------



## Trajanillo (29 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Las inyecciones al sistema de reserva van en consonancia con las del año pasado ( lo acabo de comprobar ) el gasto inferior lo achacamos sólo al buen tiempo, aunque creo que hay que tener en cuenta el precio de la electricidad y la bajada de la producción no sólo por las fechas en las que estamos si no a la impotencia de las empresas a afrontar la subida de precios de la energía.



Eso tambien, hay mucho ahorro y ha tenido que bajar la productividad de muchas empresas, pero eso lo notaremos en la economía...


----------



## thanos2 (29 Dic 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> algo nos estamos perdiendo...



Alemania sigue haciendo algo que no interesa a EEUU y que interesa a Rusia. Si pilla petróleo kazajo, Rusia sigue siendo quien en realidad controla el suministro, el paso y quien tiene poder sobre Alemania. Fuerza a Alemania a no tensar demasiado la cuerda con Rusia. 
Es un movimiento estratégico inteligente.


----------



## Lego. (29 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Lo que me da miedo de los Fanáticos es que piensan con el corazón, la realidad la evaden o adaptan a su "relato", porque sino, no les "cuadra", por lo que RATIFICÓ que la suma de los PBI de aquellos que activamente apoyan a Ucrania NO SON solamente, como usted manifiesta, la Unión Europea y USA, son además: UK, Canada, Japón, Australia, Corea del Sur, Suecia, Finlandia y la lista sigue, y todos son 40 veces el PBI de Rusia. Respecto de la deuda, otra desinformación, la deuda de la Unión Europea, USA, Japón está emitida en su propia moneda y se está LICUANDO ahora mismo mediante el impuesto inflacionario, por tanto, el problema del endeudamiento NO es tal, la deuda de Rusia desconozco si está en moneda nacional o extranjera, por tanto, como soy serio y trato de ser lo más objetivo posible, no opino sobre ese particular. Saludos




Para que la deuda de occidente se quede al mismo nivel que la rusa mediante inflación tendrían que subir los precios un 500%. Un flan sin pisuras.


----------



## Xan Solo (29 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _No. Solo es un Subnormal llenando mensajes con "o"s.
> El mismo de ayer._



yo he reportado
sugiero hacer lo mismo

A nosotros no nos afecta, pero impide ver el foro a quien se acerque de buena fe en busca de información.
Sea cual sea nuestra posición en este conflicto, creo que debemos reportar a los saboteadores.


----------



## Malevich (29 Dic 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Alemania sigue haciendo algo que no interesa a EEUU y que interesa a Rusia. Si pilla petróleo kazajo, Rusia sigue siendo quien en realidad controla el suministro, el paso y quien tiene poder sobre Alemania. Fuerza a Alemania a no tensar demasiado la cuerda con Rusia.
> Es un movimiento estratégico inteligente.



Y también sobre Kazajistán, es un país muy importante para Rusia y el mundo postsovietico, y digamos que está remoloneando demasiado con Oxidente.


----------



## Xan Solo (29 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1308071
> 
> 
> El piloto ucraniano que perdió su MiG-29 contra un dron, concretamente con un geranio, se le fue otorgado el galardón de Héroe de Ucrania.
> ...



Ahora se dedica a instruir aviadores de Corea del Sur. También salieron tras un dron de Evil-Corea y se estrellaron.
El tipo ha creado escuela!


----------



## Martok (29 Dic 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Estarán orgullosos los rusos, atacando posiciones energéticas con apagones de luz para la población civil.
> 
> Que ataques a bases militares vale, pero esto cada semana se deberia considerar crimen de guerra con los frios polares



Menos lecciones de moral









Bombardeo de Dresde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Lo que me da miedo de los Fanáticos es que piensan con el corazón, la realidad la evaden o adaptan a su "relato", porque sino, no les "cuadra", por lo que RATIFICÓ que la suma de los PBI de aquellos que activamente apoyan a Ucrania NO SON solamente, como usted manifiesta, la Unión Europea y USA, son además: UK, Canada, Japón, Australia, Corea del Sur, Suecia, Finlandia y la lista sigue, y todos son 40 veces el PBI de Rusia. Respecto de la deuda, otra desinformación, la deuda de la Unión Europea, USA, Japón está emitida en su propia moneda y se está LICUANDO ahora mismo mediante el impuesto inflacionario, por tanto, el problema del endeudamiento NO es tal, la deuda de Rusia desconozco si está en moneda nacional o extranjera, por tanto, como soy serio y trato de ser lo más objetivo posible, no opino sobre ese particular. Saludos



pues ya puesto a contar.... cuenta a China, Iran, del otro lado ¿no?

De momento es una guerra Rusia-Otan... ya se verá...


----------



## Martok (29 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Muy bueno el análisis en The Guardian.
> 
> Para mi es el mejor estudio de los que sen publicado hasta ahora sobre esa campaña.
> 
> ...



¿The Guardian? Eso tiene tanta validez como si lo dijera la Ana Rosa.


----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2022)

Dicen que Rusia le ha recordado, jocosamente, hoy al régimen de Kiev 
que puede seguir permitiéndose el quedarse sin los misiles de crucero
todo el tiempo que consideren necesario.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> yo he reportado
> sugiero hacer lo mismo
> 
> A nosotros no nos afecta, pero impide ver el foro a quien se acerque de buena fe en busca de información.
> Sea cual sea nuestra posición en este conflicto, creo que debemos reportar a los saboteadores.



Por logica o es un atontao o es un prootan... Proruso es dificil pq buscan informacion alternativa a los falsimedia y no interesa reventarla


----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> pues ya puesto a contar.... cuenta a China, Iran, del otro lado ¿no?
> 
> De momento es una guerra Rusia-Otan... ya se verá...



En la cual, EEUU sigue sin dar la cara...Por eso Rusia es paciente.


----------



## ignorante (29 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Lo que me da miedo de los Fanáticos es que piensan con el corazón, la realidad la evaden o adaptan a su "relato", porque sino, no les "cuadra", por lo que RATIFICÓ que la suma de los PBI de aquellos que activamente apoyan a Ucrania NO SON solamente, como usted manifiesta, la Unión Europea y USA, son además: UK, Canada, Japón, Australia, Corea del Sur, Suecia, Finlandia y la lista sigue, y todos son 40 veces el PBI de Rusia. Respecto de la deuda, otra desinformación, la deuda de la Unión Europea, USA, Japón está emitida en su propia moneda y se está LICUANDO ahora mismo mediante el impuesto inflacionario, por tanto, el problema del endeudamiento NO es tal, la deuda de Rusia desconozco si está en moneda nacional o extranjera, por tanto, como soy serio y trato de ser lo más objetivo posible, no opino sobre ese particular. Saludos



Occidente, que has identificado bien la lista (EEUU, Canadá, Europa occidental, Australia y Japón, Corea del Sur, Taiwan y algún otro vasallo menor -Finlandia, paises bálticos, etc-) constituye el 50% del PIB mundial y el 15% de la población mundial.

El resto del mundo (toda américa exceptuando EEUU y Canadá, toda Africa, toda Asia excepto Japón, etc) no ha sancionado a Rusia ni se le espera, y son el otro 50% del PIB mundial y... el 85% de la población del planeta.

Esa dualidad entre sancionadores - no sancionadores (todos, casualmente en occidente)... pues eso... no es casualmente. Las sanciones no se deben a factores morales, porque el 85% de la población mundial (y además la menos rica) no va a ser justo el grupo inmoral. Las sanciones se deben a factores políticos, del matón (EEUU) y sus vasallos extorsionados... que hoy en día ya no somos económicamente hegemónicos, porque vamos a ir perdiendo gradualmente la mitad de PIB que aún tenemos.

El truco de la inflación es un arma de doble filo... si el dólar pierde poder de compra, nadie lo querrá (y ese 50% de riqueza de "el 15% más rico" pasará gradualmente a ser una parte menor de la tarta, y se revalorizará la otra parte de la tarta, rica en materias primas y energía y que ya no es subdesarrollada en tecnología). El propio dolar ha cavado su tumba no obstante al generar incertidumbres sobre su convertibilidad (cierre de mecanismos de pago en dólares a paises "no amigos"... y que si tienes dólares pero eres ciudadano ruso que vive en occidente, pues actualmente te los confiscan aunque tú no hayas empezado guerra ninguna y estés en contra de Putin...). Además, en un contexto de desglobalización, ya no se puede exportar la inflación a los pobres (ya no tan pobres ahora) como sucedió antaño... 

No solo estamos en el bando de _los malos_. Además estamos en el de los perdedores, aislados del resto del mundo (al que pertenece Rusia, y cada vez con más prestigio) y eso que nuestra derrota final está por llegar (que la estamos iniciando nosotros mismos). Y dentro de los perdedores, Europa se lleva la peor parte, porque EEUU nos la va a meter bien metida para salir ellos mejor parados en lo posible (mientras no cambiemos a nuestros gobiernos títeres impuestos por USA, la OTAN y sus mass mierda).


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Occidente, que has identificado bien la lista (EEUU, Canadá, Europa occidental, Australia y Japón, Corea del Sur, Taiwan y algún otro vasallo menor -Finlandia, paises bálticos, etc-) constituye el 50% del PIB mundial y el 15% de la población mundial.
> 
> El resto del mundo (toda américa exceptuando EEUU y Canadá, toda Africa, toda Asia excepto Japón, etc) no ha sancionado a Rusia ni se le espera, y son el otro 50% del PIB mundial y... el 85% de la población del planeta.
> 
> ...



Y q no se rebote la poblacion de los paises occidentales. Una parte muy significativa estamos en contra de la OTAN


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> ¿The Guardian? Eso tiene tanta validez como si lo dijera la Ana Rosa.



No pareces muy despierto  

Mira qué ha comentado M. Priede (por ejemplo) a ese artículo.

Cualquiera con dos neuronas agradece un buen análisis. Paro otros es como dar miel a la boca del burro


"El análisis es bueno. Nadie ha negado nunca el desastre de Kiev, no digamos la contraofensiva de Ucrania. El fallo ha sido de inteligencia, sin duda, se creyeron que Ucrania era débil. ¿No vieron cómo los armaban y entrenaban durante ocho años? Incomprensible. Y lo mismo esto: El descontento de Wagner con la red de satélites rusa

Lo del general Lapin en Jarkov, la falta de mando para dirigir la guerra en todos los frentes de manera coordinada. Desde lo de Chechenia no se ha visto nada igual, pero aquello eran un país y unas fuerzas armadas en descomposición.

No se tomaron en serio la guerra, y además han tardado en hacerlo. Llegaron a procesar a rusos por hablar de guerra y no de 'operación especial'. Para los rusos es como si el ejército español tuviese que intervenir en Cataluña o el País Vasco, olvidándose de los ocho años que los nacionalistas llevaban matando rusos y formando un ejército realmente motivado, armado y entrenado.

Fallo, sobre todo, de inteligencia, de información y análisis de la información."


----------



## Kill33r (29 Dic 2022)

Reuters a casa



Mi vista
Siguiendo
Salvado

Mundo
Lectura de 3 minutos29 de diciembre de 20228:58 PM GMT + 1Última actualización hace 24 min*El avión chino se acercó a 10 pies de los aviones militares estadounidenses, dice EE. UU.*
Por Idrees Ali






*[ 1/3 ] *Se registra un avión de combate J-11 de la Armada china volando cerca de un EE. UU. Avión RC-135 de la Fuerza Aérea en el espacio aéreo internacional sobre el Mar del Sur de China, según el ejército de los EE. UU., En una imagen fija del video tomado el 21 de diciembre de 2022. EE. UU. Comando / mano del Indo-Pacífico a través de REUTERS.
Lee mas


123













WASHINGTON, 29 de diciembre ( Reuters ) - Un avión militar chino se acercó a 10 pies ( 3 metros ) de un EE. UU. aviones de la fuerza aérea en el disputado Mar del Sur de China la semana pasada y lo obligaron a tomar maniobras evasivas para evitar una colisión en el espacio aéreo internacional, dijo el jueves el ejército estadounidense.
El encuentro cercano siguió a lo que Estados Unidos ha llamado una tendencia reciente de comportamiento cada vez más peligroso por parte de aviones militares chinos.
El incidente, que involucró un avión de combate J-11 de la Armada china y un avión RC-135 de la fuerza aérea estadounidense, tuvo lugar el 21 de diciembre, dijo el ejército estadounidense en un comunicado.





*Regístrese gratis en Reuters y conozca la historia completa*
Regístrate ahora
Anuncio · Desplazarse para continuar

"Esperamos que todos los países de la región del Indo-Pacífico utilicen el espacio aéreo internacional de manera segura y de conformidad con el derecho internacional", agregó.
A U.S. military spokesperson said the Chinese jet came within 10 feet of the plane's wing, but 20 feet from its nose, which caused the U.S. aircraft to take evasive maneuvers.
The United States has raised the issue with the Chinese government, a separate U.S. official said.
*Latest Updates*

EuropecategoryRussia fires barrage of missiles, Ukraine condemns 'senseless barbarism', article with video


Middle EastcategoryIsrael's Netanyahu returns with hard-right cabinet set to expand settlements, article with video


----------



## cryfar74 (29 Dic 2022)

Me pareció siempre curioso que si un mar, se llama "Mar de China" ..... Será por algo.

A saber cual sería el titular, si China mandase uno de sus portaaviones y lo situase frente a la costa de California y se dedicara a dar paseos con sus cazas.

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## ignorante (29 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *Guerra mediática, una guerra que no hemos entendido*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerdo que capturé la portada de la sección Internacional de El País el 17 de Julio para guardarla para la posteridad.

Algún día páginas como estas se exhibirán en un museo:


----------



## Martok (29 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pareces cortico. No es un insulto, es una definición precisa.
> 
> Mira qué ha comentado M. Priede (por ejemplo) a ese artículo.
> 
> ...



A ti te falta mucha mili.

Te lo dije hace días, se te notan los colores.

En este hilo tienes a un montón de gente que aporta información interesante (que puede gustar mas o menos a unos o a otros) pero es información trabajada. Tu solo aportas propaganda en un sentido exclusivamente que es como poner roña de los pies. Si los demás pueden tu también, sino lo haces es porque no te da la gana o porque no te gusta lo que hay.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (29 Dic 2022)

Zmeevik, nuevo misil hipersónico de costa


Noticias Armada Rusa Rusia está desarrollando un nuevo misil balístico de defensa de costa que se denomina 'Zmeevik': "Баллистическая ракет...




charly015.blogspot.com





Esto significa que Rusia ha desarrollado un nuevo misil balístico móvil de alcance intermedio (IRBM).


----------



## Octubrista (29 Dic 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Me pareció siempre curioso que si un mar, se llama "Mar de China" ..... Será por algo.
> 
> A saber cual sería el titular, si China mandase uno de sus portaaviones y lo situase frente a la costa de California y se dedicara a dar paseos con sus cazas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Los japoneses llaman Mar de Japón, a lo que Corea (ambas) llaman Mar de Corea.

Por peso histórico y relaciones Internacionales, en occidente (incluyendo España y Portugal como primeros comerciantes en esas zonas) se llamó como decían los japoneses.

A saber entonces cómo llaman otros a los mares.


----------



## bigmaller (29 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, si ya lo sé, a ti te gustaría que todos hagan lo que tu quieres, y de hecho, lloras cuando no es así, me estás dando la razón en todo
> Lo que señalo es el hecho de que llores cuando los demás hacen contigo lo que tu suplicas hacer al resto



Que puta mania. 

Que esto no va de querer o no querer... De poder o no poder...este puto mundo es hijoputa. Y lo uqe mas me jode es que la gente JUSTIFIQUE sus actos con supuestos valores superiores o aun mas, con moralinas de mierda... . Mientras que cuando tiene que pasarselos por el culo para conseguir algo se los pasan por el forro. 

Y en eso occidente somos los campeones del mundo. 

Llorar? Preguntale a mi madre que cree que tengo asperger, porque no lloro ni viendo cien gatitos muertos en la carretera.


----------



## ignorante (29 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Conozco alguno más en la misma situación, es una buena noticia, aunque este ha tenido que pelear judicialmente durante tres años.
> 
> Luego llega un negro de no se sabe dónde y se lo conceden sin preguntar
> 
> ...



Demos gracias pues, que esta vez se lo han concedido a una raza superior (según usted).

Una duda... su raza (la suya personal) ¿es superior o inferior a la del ucraniano? ¿y respecto a la de un negro?

Sólo para saber si debo perder el tiempo hablando con seres de su nivel


----------



## alfonbass (29 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que puta mania.
> 
> Que esto no va de querer o no querer... De poder o no poder...este puto mundo es hijoputa. Y lo uqe mas me jode es que la gente JUSTIFIQUE sus actos con supuestos valores superiores o aun mas, con moralinas de mierda... . Mientras que cuando tiene que pasarselos por el culo para conseguir algo se los pasan por el forro.
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues yo estoy en contra de los hijos de puta, qué quieres que te diga? hacerte casito y callarme con lo que no quiero? vas listo....
Sois vosotros los que os pasáis el día llorando porque algunos no tragan con vuestras gilipolleces de acumular más poder para los estados, con vuestras tonterías de que USA es un imperio maligno, pero otros, si hacen lo mismo "hay que entenderles", con vuestras tonterías de juzgar no los hechos, sino dependiendo de quien lo haga, con la estupidez de afirmar que "solo tiene que valer la fuerza" cuando al mismo tiempo lo disfrazáis de lo contrario cuando os conviene
Cuando os deis cuenta de una puta vez de la realidad, de que nunca podéis controlar las decisiones de las personas, y que por esa puta ignorancia que tenéis SIEMPRE terminan todas vuestras mierdas en desastre, habremos avanzado algo, mientras tanto, habrá que irlo recordándolo, por lo menos, ara que los menos atontados se den cuenta de que igual la idea de apoyar "la fuerza" es una gilipollez que provoca un mundo de mierda

Venga, a seguir con incoherencias...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (29 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, pues yo estoy en contra de los hijos de puta, qué quieres que te diga? hacerte casito y callarme con lo que no quiero? vas listo....
> Sois vosotros los que os pasáis el día llorando porque algunos no tragan con vuestras gilipolleces de acumular más poder para los estados, con vuestras tonterías de que USA es un imperio maligno, pero otros, si hacen lo mismo "hay que entenderles", con vuestras tonterías de juzgar no los hechos, sino dependiendo de quien lo haga, con la estupidez de afirmar que "solo tiene que valer la fuerza" cuando al mismo tiempo lo disfrazáis de lo contrario cuando os conviene
> Cuando os deis cuenta de una puta vez de la realidad, de que nunca podéis controlar las decisiones de las personas, y que por esa puta ignorancia que tenéis SIEMPRE terminan todas vuestras mierdas en desastre, habremos avanzado algo, mientras tanto, habrá que irlo recordándolo, por lo menos, ara que los menos atontados se den cuenta de que igual la idea de apoyar "la fuerza" es una gilipollez que provoca un mundo de mierda
> 
> Venga, a seguir con incoherencias...



Estas en contra de Biden, netanyahu, las monarquias del Golfo, etc

Por fin estamos de acuerdo en algo, Don coherente


----------



## bigmaller (29 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Bueno, pues yo estoy en contra de los hijos de puta, qué quieres que te diga? hacerte casito y callarme con lo que no quiero? vas listo....
> Sois vosotros los que os pasáis el día llorando porque algunos no tragan con vuestras gilipolleces de acumular más poder para los estados, con vuestras tonterías de que USA es un imperio maligno, pero otros, si hacen lo mismo "hay que entenderles", con vuestras tonterías de juzgar no los hechos, sino dependiendo de quien lo haga, con la estupidez de afirmar que "solo tiene que valer la fuerza" cuando al mismo tiempo lo disfrazáis de lo contrario cuando os conviene
> Cuando os deis cuenta de una puta vez de la realidad, de que nunca podéis controlar las decisiones de las personas, y que por esa puta ignorancia que tenéis SIEMPRE terminan todas vuestras mierdas en desastre, habremos avanzado algo, mientras tanto, habrá que irlo recordándolo, por lo menos, ara que los menos atontados se den cuenta de que igual la idea de apoyar "la fuerza" es una gilipollez que provoca un mundo de mierda
> 
> Venga, a seguir con incoherencias...



No has entendido nada..... .


----------



## Praktica (29 Dic 2022)

*Autoridades regionales ucranianas: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han lanzado una serie de potentes ataques contra objetivos, entre ellos la planta Turboatom de Jarkov.*
13:15
https://topwar.ru/207790-vlasti-reg...chnyh-udarov-po-infrastrukturnym-obektam.html
tr dee

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han llevado a cabo una serie de potentes ataques contra instalaciones de infraestructura en Ucrania. *Los militares rusos han atacado principalmente infraestructuras críticas.* Así lo han comunicado las autoridades de varias regiones ucranianas.

Así informó un periódico de *Odessa*, citando a la administración local. *Sin embargo, no se han registrado llegadas a la propia capital regional, aunque los habitantes de la ciudad han oído explosiones. En Odessa, como consecuencia de los bombardeos, se interrumpió el suministro de agua y se cortó la electricidad.*

El jefe de la administración regional de Jarkov, Oleh Sinehubov, también informó en su canal de Telegram sobre los *ataques militares rusos a las infraestructuras críticas de la región. En particular, la planta Turboatom de Jarkov, que alberga unidades de las FAU, ha sido blanco de ataques. El metro de Jarkov dejó de funcionar. *Los servicios de emergencia están trabajando en los lugares afectados.

El alcalde de la ciudad, Andriy Sadovoy, informó por la mañana de los p*roblemas en Lvov, cuyas instalaciones también fueron atacadas por Rusia. Afirmó que el suministro eléctrico en Lvov se había cortado por completo.*

Anteriormente, el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitriy Peskov, mencionó las condiciones en las que Moscú estaría dispuesto a sentarse a la mesa de negociaciones con las autoridades de Kiev si éstas las cumplen. Esto puede ocurrir si Ucrania reconoce la soberanía de Rusia sobre las regiones de Donetsk, Luhansk, Kherson y Zaporizhzhya.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*coment de foristas de la fuente*

Uprun Ayer, 13: 17
+8
Bigote, la grasa bajará ante la mesa de Año Nuevo ... ¡Eh!

Credo Ayer, 1:36 p.m.
+10
Eso es todo, la manteca de cerdo se secará antes de la cena de Año Nuevo.. ¡Eh! Si la temperatura en el piso es la misma que fuera de la ventana, no se secará. Y los felices admiradores de Bandera aún recordarán con gratitud las palabras de la esposa del principal adicto del país, que están dispuestos a quedarse sin electricidad ni calefacción durante al menos un año, incluso dos o tres. Se avecinan tiempos felices para ellos. compañero

dmi.pris1 Ayer, 13:18 am.
+2
*Además de las instalaciones, hay que conseguir expertos en ingeniería eléctrica, salas de control y salas de control de subestaciones, que no se pueden formar y sustituir rápidamente. Y no se pueden importar de occidente, habría que instruirles en infraestructuras eléctricas soviéticas.*

Bingo Ayer, 13:21
+6
Lo hicieron sin nosotros. Los que eran capaces de hacer algo hace tiempo que murieron o se fueron, mientras que *el resto de titulados de universidades no independientes sólo pueden provocar cortocircuitos en sus instalaciones con sus cacharros.*

dmi.pris1 Ayer, 13:30 am.
+3
*Ya he escrito acerca de mis compañeros de clase-MEI, graduación de 1986. Cuatro, nacido en la RSFSR, la crianza y la educación soviética fueron asignados allí. Tres de ellos fueron mordidos por un zorrillo. Y uno de ellos está en Energodar. Él no se pone en contacto.*

bk316 Ayer, 13:52
-6
Ya escribí sobre compañeros-MEI, clase de 1986. Edad 60 años. Si a los 60 todavía no tienen un trabajo directivo (docencia, investigación) y están jodiendo, es que algo les pasa (o son unos inútiles o unos borrachos o tienen problemas familiares).

Uprun Ayer, 14:08
+8
Supongo que tu amigo no vio los clásicos, mira 'Moscú no cree en las lágrimas', un mecánico allí estaba muy orgulloso de ser un mecánico. Mi padre trabajó durante 50 años en un taller de una fábrica de motores como montador: cortaba piezas para motores de tanques. No es un borracho, no es un vago y su familia está bien, sus dos hijos se graduaron de CHVTKU y ya han servido a su Patria.

Bingo Ayer, 13:21
+6
*Esto se ha manejado sin nosotros. Los que representaban algo hace tiempo que murieron de viejos o se marcharon, mientras que el resto de los titulados de centros de enseñanza superior no independientes sólo pueden causar punzadas KZ en el sitio con sus cacharros.*

dmi.pris1 Ayer, 13:27
+8
*Los ‘civiles’ masacrados por nosotros… Por cierto, hay generadores en los hospitales. ¿Estamos luchando en una guerra o estamos haciendo una labor humanitaria?*

Ded60 Ayer, 13:46
+6
*Khokhlik, sólo había militares en Crimea cuando embalsaron el canal de agua y volaron las líneas eléctricas, ¿no hay maternidades y guarderías en Donetsk?*


----------



## NS 4 (29 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Entre el ejercito español portuges y aleman tienen entre los 3 300 misisles disponible para uso imediato ?



No hay municiones para dos dias de guerra...

Imaginese...Dios no lo quiera...


----------



## Argentium (29 Dic 2022)

Imágenes del bombardeo ruso de hoy a un punto de alto valor estratégico.


----------



## ignorante (29 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Zelensky firma una ley de medios de comunicación que refuerza el control de las autoridades sobre los medios y prohíbe la cobertura positiva de las acciones de Rusia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticia en español:



https://es.russia.postsen.com/trends/107072.html



Si no fuera gracias a que tampoco hay libertad de prensa real en España, los ciudadanos estarían escandalizados al poder enterarse de que esto está pasando en el democrático país al que enviamos armas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (29 Dic 2022)

EEUU discute la posibilidad de enviar vehículos de combate de infantería M2 Bradley a Ucrania - Bloomberg.

La publicación informó de que el gobierno estadounidense está considerando la posibilidad de transferir los vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley a Ucrania como parte de uno de los paquetes adicionales de asistencia militar. Al mismo tiempo, los autores señalan que aún no se ha tomado una decisión definitiva sobre las entregas, por lo que es demasiado pronto para hablar de plazos. Sin embargo, en caso de una decisión positiva para Ucrania, los primeros vehículos Bradley aparecerán en las Fuerzas Armadas no antes de unos meses, ya que llevará tiempo sacar los vehículos del almacén, así como formar a las tripulaciones y a los técnicos para ellos.

Hablando de almacenamiento, hay hasta 2.000 M2 Bradley BMP de diversas modificaciones en los arsenales del Ejército de EE.UU., por lo que las reservas no son un problema. El propio M2 Bradley está armado con un cañón automático de 25 mm y dos TOW-2 APC. Las últimas modificaciones son capaces de transportar hasta siete unidades y cuentan con un APMS muy avanzado y una buena protección en cuanto blindaje, lo que convertirá al Bradley en el BMP más avanzado que se entregue a Ucrania y en un serio contendiente en el campo de batalla.

@milinfolive


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Noticia en español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gente no se escandaliza por nada. Nos limitamos a ser buenos esclavos y aceptar lo que nos mandan. Si mañana los grandes medios de intoxicación nos dijeran que Ucrania malísima y Rusia buenísima, y que hay que mandar armas a Rusia, pues se aceptaría mientras se toma el desayuno.


----------



## Top5 (29 Dic 2022)

kopke dijo:


> Pueden venir todas las mujeres que quieran.



Con la programación que vienen de origen _y la programación que se van a tragar aquí_, no se yo si eso va a ser positivo.


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> EEUU discute la posibilidad de enviar vehículos de combate de infantería M2 Bradley a Ucrania - Bloomberg.
> 
> La publicación informó de que el gobierno estadounidense está considerando la posibilidad de transferir los vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley a Ucrania como parte de uno de los paquetes adicionales de asistencia militar. Al mismo tiempo, los autores señalan que aún no se ha tomado una decisión definitiva sobre las entregas, por lo que es demasiado pronto para hablar de plazos. Sin embargo, en caso de una decisión positiva para Ucrania, los primeros vehículos Bradley aparecerán en las Fuerzas Armadas no antes de unos meses, ya que llevará tiempo sacar los vehículos del almacén, así como formar a las tripulaciones y a los técnicos para ellos.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que ya tienen fecha de entrega, o directamente que ya los han enviado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)

buenos esclavos? me ha venido a la mente gente reclutada forzosamente mientras le dicen que ejque son especiales



Roedr dijo:


> La gente no se escandaliza por nada. Nos limitamos a ser buenos esclavos y aceptar lo que nos mandan. Si mañana los grandes medios de intoxicación nos dijeran que Ucrania malísima y Rusia buenísima, y que hay que mandar armas a Rusia, pues se aceptaría mientras se toma el desayuno.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Dic 2022)

buen titular será patriot derriba chatarra rusa, sobretodo despues de las risas del kremlin sobre ello.
proximamente


----------



## nraheston (29 Dic 2022)

Batallón checheno mostrando su manejo de un dron.


Ultimos 10 minutos de vida de un soldado ucraniano antes de morir:


Spoiler: ultimos 10 minutos


----------



## coscorron (29 Dic 2022)

llabiegu dijo:


> algo nos estamos perdiendo...



Hay una anecdota de la guerra mundial que ejemplifica la ceguera de Stalin en relación a las intenciones de Alemania de invadir Rusia. A pesar de que practicamente todos sus generales y los servicios secretos de varios países le habían puesto al corriente de la acumulación de tropas alemanas en sus fronteras Stalin se resistía a creer que le iban a invadir y limitó muchísimo los preparativos de su ejercito para defenderse para que no se interpretara como una provocación. La anecdota que te queria contar es que diez mínutos antes de que la invasión comenzará cruzó un tren cargado de trigo desde Rusia para Alemania. Putín es peor que Stalin, porque Stalin cuando la guerra empezó supo reconocer su error y a partir de ese momento le dió prioridad a la guerra y a su ejercito y no escatimo medios, Putín aún no se ha dado cuenta que ya no volverá a visitar Paris en su vida.


----------



## Praktica (29 Dic 2022)

*Guerra de desgaste*
30 de diciembre de 2022 - Alexander Fidel
Война на измор
tr dee

El líder ruso ha descrito *la estrategia elegida por la operación, que consiste en minimizar el número de sus pérdidas.

Y de hecho¸ una serie de decisiones hechas públicas estos días muestran que los dirigentes rusos asumen que la lucha será larga. Se ha anunciado la formación de unidades y formaciones, así como, por ejemplo, el despliegue de cinco brigadas de infantes de marina en divisiones, medidas para saturar a las tropas con los medios de guerra modernos y practicar las tácticas de su uso.*

Se presta especial atención a la *mejora del mecanismo de movilización, la formación de los reclutas y la eliminación de las deficiencias que aparecieron durante su primera fase en otoño (es decir, las siguientes también son muy posibles).*

Poniendo las cosas en su justo término, se trata de una *guerra de desgaste,* *y podemos afirmar que está dando resultados. Según casi todos los expertos, incluidos los que no son amigos de Rusia, las pérdidas de las FAU superan entre 7 y 10 veces las pérdidas rusas.

Además, esta proporción se mantiene tanto en las acciones ofensivas como en las defensivas de las FAU,* como ahora en la 'picadora de carne de Bakhmutskaya', donde a ritmos de avance aparentemente bajos ('pollito a pollito...') l*as tropas rusas trituran metódicamente* a las fuerzas ucranianas.

*Incluso los propagandistas habituales de Kiev son muy sordos *y, yo diría, de guardia, sólo de vez en cuando informan de enormes pérdidas de los rusos. Por otro lado, la Presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Leyen, habló de 100.000 víctimas ucranianas (quizá más). Las refutaciones de Kiev fueron muy inciertas. Mientras tanto, 100.000 hombres es la mitad de la composición anterior a la guerra de las FAU.

*Alrededor de un millón de personas han sido reclutadas, cifra monstruosa para un país cuya población total no supera ya los 25 millones (nadie puede dar siquiera una cifra aproximada), la 'mortificación' adicional es cada vez más difícil, las formas de capturar 'carne de cañón' son cada vez más sofisticadas.

Pero para crear unidades listas para el combate a partir de ellos es necesario tener armas, y también se pierden al menos la mitad - dos tercios de lo que las FAU tenían antes de la guerra. El problema del agotamiento de las reservas de municiones soviéticas se ha agudizado enormemente. Esto es especialmente cierto en el caso de los misiles soviéticos para sistemas de defensa antiaérea.* *Se están agotando, *lo que creará un 'régimen de *cielos despejados*' para la aviación rusa sobre toda Ucrania.

*Por eso forman brigadas de militares equipados casi sólo con armas ligeras y las utilizan como carne de cañón para empantanar la ofensiva rusa* o, como puede verse en los mapas publicados en Internet, cubren direcciones 'pasivas': Bielorrusia, fronteras de las regiones de Chernihiv y Sumy, incluso Kiev (todas las unidades listas para el combate están en acción). Pero una dirección pasiva puede convertirse en activa en cualquier momento.

*Nadie menciona siquiera que la industria ucraniana ha compensado de algún modo las pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas, l*as ha saturado de nuevo armamento, 'se ha pasado a los raíles militares', salvo en proyectos individuales. *Y ahora prácticamente toda la economía ucraniana se ha hundido, la caída estimada del PIB de Ucrania tras los ataques rusos al sistema energético se sitúa entre el 50 y el 70 por ciento.*

Y* si no hay economía, no habrá ingresos presupuestarios*, y ¿cómo será posible pagar los gastos militares, los servicios sociales (dado el enorme número de personas que han perdido su empleo), etcétera, etcétera?

*Rusia está empezando a librar una guerra 'de adultos'. Por supuesto, la movilización fue tardía, pero el reclutamiento de 300 mil hombres permitió estabilizar el frente y privar al enemigo de la iniciativa *(aprovechando la superioridad numérica y la delgadez de la defensa rusa, las FAU han logrado cierto éxito utilizando la táctica de los grupos de maniobra ligeros). Al mismo tiempo, *no más de 50.000 efectivos movilizados participan ahora directamente en operaciones de combate.

La industria de defensa rusa está aumentando su volumen de negocios, *compensando al menos totalmente las pérdidas en la defensa antiaérea, haciendo especial hincapié en la *producción de nuevas armas, que han demostrado su eficacia en la defensa antiaérea y en las que se han descubierto retrasos y falta de atención. Por supuesto, el proceso tiene sus dificultades, pero lo principal es que está en marcha,* y en tal caso, no hay problemas sin problemas.

Y las existencias de armamento en los depósitos de almacenamiento son más que suficientes para dotar a las unidades y formaciones que se están formando. Y n*o sólo hay tanques 'basura', sino también, por ejemplo, dos mil tanques T-80 -fueron retirados del servicio a su debido tiempo debido a sus altos costes de mantenimiento- (ya están siendo suministrados activamente a las tropas).*

Y lo que es igual de importante, *Rusia está brillantemente preparada para la guerra desde el punto de vista económico. Por supuesto, las sanciones son perjudiciales y seguirán sintiéndose, pero son, militarmente hablando, 'tolerables'. Los países occidentales que han impuesto sanciones a Rusia han incurrido en costes mucho mayores, con incrementos especulativos de tosos los órdenes aduciendo ‘la guerra’ como excusa.

'Resultó' que una reducción de las ventas de gas era mucho más fácil de soportar que una ausencia física de gas, sobre todo en invierno.* Además, *la reducción de los suministros al mercado mundial y el pánico del mercado por la guerra de Ucrania han provocado una subida de los precios, por lo que los ingresos rusos no han hecho más que subir, *y mucho. Quién puede discutir que es mejor vender menos (físicamente) y obtener más dinero que al revés.

Y no es sólo, o mejor dicho, *no es tanto Ucrania la que está en guerra como el Occidente colectivo (Estados Unidos, sobre todo), para el que Ucrania y los ucranianos son simplemente un 'ejército proxy'.*

Es obvio para todos que *sin el apoyo militar occidental Ucrania se habría derrumbado hace mucho tiempo. Pero sus volúmenes sólo compensaron parcialmente las pérdidas de combate de las FAU en equipamiento, e incluso del armamento suministrado, una parte significativa ya ha caído tanto por 'exposición al combate' como por desgaste, ya que no fueron diseñados para una guerra de tal intensidad.*

Algunos sistemas *(HIMARS, en primer lugar) realmente reforzaron cualitativamente a las FAU, pero pocos de ellos fueron muy mediáticamente entregados y usados, y los militares e ingenieros rusos encuentran antídotos cada vez más eficaces contra ellos.*

Y *el pico de entregas se produjo en verano y a principios de otoño, y después las armas pesadas prácticamente no aparecen en los paquetes de ayuda semanales,* principalmente una interminable cantidad, no muy grande, de munición, diversos equipos auxiliares y armas ligeras.

*Cuando aparecen armas pesadas, el panorama es aún más interesante. Aquí el gobierno alemán ha aprobado un nuevo paquete de ayuda a Ucrania, la 'guinda del pastel' en el que aparecen 18 unidades de artillería autopropulsada RCH-155 de última generación (para una guerra de tal envergadura como la de Ucrania, es una gota en el océano).

Pero como en la anécdota indecente 'hay un matiz'. El RCH-155 es un arma tan vanguardista que hasta ahora sólo existe en prototipos. El amable gobierno alemán ha acordado pagar 218 millones de euros por su producción para Ucrania, pero, según informan los medios de comunicación, las instalaciones se suministrarán a Ucrania no antes de 2025,* 30 meses después de la conclusión del acuerdo.

Convengamos en que *la probabilidad de que haya un destinatario para entonces es extremadamente dudosa.

Las razones son bien conocidas y han sido explicadas por los propios dirigentes occidentales: los arsenales de la OTAN están agotados y el resto 'lo necesitan para ellos'.* He aquí una de esas *confesiones del Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg*: 'Tienen que entender que lo que hemos enviado a Ucrania es lo que había en nuestras reservas. Y *ahora ya casi no queda nada*. Por eso pide que se aumente la producción de armas. Pero eso son muchos meses en el mejor de los casos.

La situación es similar con la munición para los sistemas soviéticos y occidentales. *La industria estadounidense es actualmente capaz de producir unos 14.000 proyectiles de 155 mm al mes, informa el Washington Post citando al comandante de las fuerzas terrestres. Las tropas ucranianas gastan esa cantidad de munición en sólo dos días.*

'*Europa* está intentando *aumentar suficientemente la producción de munición* para Ucrania y para sí misma, *pero se enfrenta a serias dificultades'*, admite el WSJ.

Al parecer, *los esfuerzos de la UE se ven obstaculizados por l*a falta de capacidad de producción, las restricciones legales, la escasez de trabajadores especializados, los cuellos de botella en la cadena de suministro, los elevados costes de financiación de la industria e incluso la normativa medioambiental. Igualmente problemático es el aumento de la producción de la llamada munición de calibre soviético en las fábricas de Europa del Este.

*La inclusión en los paquetes anunciados de lo que sólo puede entregarse en un futuro lejano, *así como el '*desprestigio*' de los mismos para cada semana (por supuesto, las decisiones reales se toman con menos frecuencia y para un mes o más de una vez) d*ebe crear entre los ucranianos la ilusión de un apoyo constante e implacable de Occidente.

El último paquete estadounidense, programado para coincidir con la visita de Zelensky a EE.UU., incluía pomposamente el 'tan esperado' complejo antiaéreo estadounidense Patriot,* pero es por sus características reales y de pasaporte inferior a los misiles soviéticos S-300, para los que Kiev se acerca al final. Y *sólo hay una batería en juego*. *Sólo puede cubrir (no al 100%) una zona en un radio de 20 kilómetros para los objetivos balísticos y de 80 kilómetros para los balísticos. ¿Y sobre el resto de Ucrania?*

Por supuesto, no se descartan *nuevas entregas, pero es poco probable que sean a gran escala. Mil millones de dólares por un ‘conjunto’ es muy delicado, *y la guerra de Ucrania ha demostrado que no hay muchos SAM. Es decir, tiene que hacerlo usted mismo, por no mencionar *el hecho de que el aumento del volumen de su producción por una lluvia de dinero en efectivo por sí sola no proporcionará* (no funciona incluso con munición de artillería, inconmensurablemente más simple).

Y aquí llegamos a la *cuestión de la capacidad financiera de Occidente para proporcionar a Kiev apoyo militar y económico.

Mientras Washington presiona a sus vasallos para que lo hagan, la repentina visita de Zelensky al otro lado del océano también estuvo impulsada principalmente por la necesidad *de 'hacer girar' al Congreso para obtener 45.000 millones de dólares para apoyar a Ucrania el próximo año. La *urgencia* se debía a que eran los últimos días de la anterior Cámara de Representantes controlada por los demócratas. En la próxima convocatoria, que empezará a funcionar inmediatamente después de Año Nuevo, los republicanos ya tendrán mayoría.

*En cualquier caso, el dinero es cada vez más escaso, sobre todo para apoyo económico, y su necesidad ha aumentado desmesuradamente desde la parálisis de la economía ucraniana tras los ataques al sistema energético.*

Así que la táctica de 'grano a grano' está dando sus frutos, y muy posiblemente se 'saciará' rápidamente en un futuro próximo.


----------



## rejon (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> A ti te falta mucha mili.
> 
> Te lo dije hace días, se te notan los colores.
> 
> En este hilo tienes a un montón de gente que aporta información interesante (que puede gustar mas o menos a unos o a otros) pero es información trabajada. Tu solo aportas propaganda en un sentido exclusivamente que es como poner roña de los pies. Si los demás pueden tu también, sino lo haces es porque no te da la gana o porque no te gusta lo que hay.



Vaya qué melindres que eres y qué gilipollez eso de que "se me notan los colores".

Como el hombre que quería entrar en un club muy refinado de mi pueblo con una señorita, y el portero no le dejaba entrar. Decía que era de "dudosa reputacion". El hombre se le encaró muy cabreado y le dijo a voz en grito: "qué coño mujer de dudosa reputación, esta es puta autentica".


Pues eso.


----------



## Castellano (30 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Demos gracias pues, que esta vez se lo han concedido a una raza superior (según usted).
> 
> Una duda... su raza (la suya personal) ¿es superior o inferior a la del ucraniano? ¿y respecto a la de un negro?
> 
> Sólo para saber si debo perder el tiempo hablando con seres de su nivel



No he hablado de razas superiores o inferiores.
Te lo acabas de inventar.

Sólo comparo la diferente vara de medir de nuestras autoridades.

Pero ya que preguntas, las distintas razas somos diferentes, en algunos aspectos los blancos somos superiores, y en otros inferiores, esa es la realidad aunque sea políticamente incorrecta.

Si fuera el dueño de un equipo de la NBA ficharía negros, si tuviera una empresa de software ficharía indios, y si tuviera una empresa de móviles ficharía chinos. Y si fuera un estafador, ficharía anglosajones


----------



## Kill33r (30 Dic 2022)

Veremos dijo un ciego, y nunca vio
__


----------



## Adriano II (30 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> . La anecdota que te queria contar es que diez mínutos antes de que la invasión comenzará cruzó un tren cargado de trigo desde Rusia para Alemania.



Lo más curioso de todo es que los alemanes fijaron la hora exacta de la invansión en función del horario de ese tren para que le diera tiempo a cruzar la frontera


----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Azog el Profanador (30 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ultimos 10 minutos de vida de un soldado ucraniano antes de morir:



Muy duro.


----------



## troperker (30 Dic 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Estarán orgullosos los rusos, atacando posiciones energéticas con apagones de luz para la población civil.
> 
> Que ataques a bases militares vale, pero esto cada semana se deberia considerar crimen de guerra con los frios polares



Ya se parecen a los de kiev cortandoles el.agua a las poblaciones dd crimea etc
Jajaja


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Veremos dijo un ciego, y nunca vio
> __



JOOOOOOODDEEEERRRRR No me lo puedo creer, Erdogan se retira de Siria.

¡¡UNA VICTORIA!!


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Dic 2022)

troperker dijo:


> Ya se parecen a los de kiev cortandoles el.agua a las poblaciones dd crimea etc
> Jajaja



O a los bombardeados desde 2014.


----------



## Poseidón (30 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hay una anecdota de la guerra mundial que ejemplifica la ceguera de Stalin en relación a las intenciones de Alemania de invadir Rusia. A pesar de que practicamente todos sus generales y los servicios secretos de varios países le habían puesto al corriente de la acumulación de tropas alemanas en sus fronteras Stalin se resistía a creer que le iban a invadir y limitó muchísimo los preparativos de su ejercito para defenderse para que no se interpretara como una provocación. La anecdota que te queria contar es que diez mínutos antes de que la invasión comenzará cruzó un tren cargado de trigo desde Rusia para Alemania. Putín es peor que Stalin, porque Stalin cuando la guerra empezó supo reconocer su error y a partir de ese momento le dió prioridad a la guerra y a su ejercito y no escatimo medios, Putín aún no se ha dado cuenta que ya no volverá a visitar Paris en su vida.



Ya, ese es el cuento oficial. Pero cada vez se habla mas en circulos privados que la acumulacion de material belico y logistico ruso en las fronteras cercanas al reich podian dar a entender que Stalin estaba preparando su propia ofensiva.

Lo mismo que hizo Ucrania si nos fiamos de los documentos que filtro el krenlim sobre el supuesto ataque final sobre las republicas del lugask y donest que la "operacion especial" evito.


----------



## El Veraz (30 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> La gente no se escandaliza por nada. Nos limitamos a ser buenos esclavos y aceptar lo que nos mandan. Si mañana los grandes medios de intoxicación nos dijeran que Ucrania malísima y Rusia buenísima, y que hay que mandar armas a Rusia, pues se aceptaría mientras se toma el desayuno.



Claro que si, y en rusonazia que me cuentas de esos sanos reclutamientos forzosos? No hay esclavos, noooo. Eso si que es libertad. Jajajaja


----------



## El Veraz (30 Dic 2022)

En la mierda estan las ratas rusas genocidas. Lo unico que funciona es la propaganda, el resto es todo una ruina. Dos noticias del desastre y desproposito donde se han metido los Zerdos:


----------



## hornblower (30 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia lleva un año preparándose y mejorando sus drones y sus sistemas anti drones.
> El drama es para europa, que no tiene absolutamente ninguna contramedida eficaz para parar drones, salvo los gritos de la policia y disparos al aire.
> 
> Es más facil que los drones bombardeen Madrid, Paris, Londres y Berlin, antes de que éstos lleguen a Moscú.
> Al tiempo. El futuro terrorismo vendrá por el aire, y nos vamos a echar unas risas en Europa la próxima década...



Esto es verdad. Los sistemas de guerra eletroónica rusos se están demostrando muy eficaces contra los drones. Ya no se oye hablar de los Barayktar turcos, por algo será, no?


----------



## Mabuse (30 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> EEUU discute la posibilidad de enviar vehículos de combate de infantería M2 Bradley a Ucrania - Bloomberg.
> 
> La publicación informó de que el gobierno estadounidense está considerando la posibilidad de transferir los vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley a Ucrania como parte de uno de los paquetes adicionales de asistencia militar. Al mismo tiempo, los autores señalan que aún no se ha tomado una decisión definitiva sobre las entregas, por lo que es demasiado pronto para hablar de plazos. Sin embargo, en caso de una decisión positiva para Ucrania, los primeros vehículos Bradley aparecerán en las Fuerzas Armadas no antes de unos meses, ya que llevará tiempo sacar los vehículos del almacén, así como formar a las tripulaciones y a los técnicos para ellos.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)

estais listos soplapollas? os traido HIEL 

ratios del 29 para material destruido visualmente confirmado

1 a 3

ratios del 27

1 a 5

aplastante humillacion infringida por ucrania al mojon ejercito del mundo

_ejque la guerra de desgaste! ejque los ucranianog no saben lucharghh!_


----------



## la mano negra (30 Dic 2022)

Mellizio dijo:


> Estarán orgullosos los rusos, atacando posiciones energéticas con apagones de luz para la población civil.
> 
> Que ataques a bases militares vale, pero esto cada semana se deberia considerar crimen de guerra con los frios polares



Quien siembra vientos , recoge tempestades .


----------



## apocalippsis (30 Dic 2022)

Joder con el video del ukra de los 10 minutos pal infierno, se le veia muy resuelto mientras iba dejando compañeros detras que pensarian: a mi que me dices, ve tu....................


----------



## Pat (30 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Todo eso es muy posible, pero aceptar de nuevo al Reino Unido en la Union Europea, seria un error garrafal, aunque aceptasen el euro como moneda y desmantelasen la City. @Pat



Es impossible qué el UK vuelve al EU, y solo in loco Ignorante dira qué el UK volera Al EU en el 2023..
Negociar la entrada del UK al EU tardara Una decada la idea qué el UK y EU pueden hacer como Russia y aprobar la fusion en una fin de semana despues de Una referendum Paco y corrupto solo demurstra la ignorancia y bajo nivel de Los lideres Rusos.


----------



## arriondas (30 Dic 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> buenos esclavos? me ha venido a la mente gente reclutada forzosamente mientras le dicen que ejque son especiales



Sí, lo que está pasando en Ucrania, no en Rusia.


----------



## España1 (30 Dic 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Alemania sigue haciendo algo que no interesa a EEUU y que interesa a Rusia. Si pilla petróleo kazajo, Rusia sigue siendo quien en realidad controla el suministro, el paso y quien tiene poder sobre Alemania. Fuerza a Alemania a no tensar demasiado la cuerda con Rusia.
> Es un movimiento estratégico inteligente.



Pues otro desgraciado accidente y se acabó de nuevo, como en los Nord…


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (30 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> Imágenes del bombardeo ruso de hoy a un punto de alto valor estratégico.



Los sacan de paseo las fuerzas ucranianas de la mano.... ello sacan audiencia y no se plantean nada más... si es un misil ucraniano, donde estan los restos de misiles impactados? pq no los enseñan?.... Para que?, a ellos le va bien, a Zelensky le va bien y a ti, por lo que se ve, también te va bien...
La realidad es que con 120 misiles apenas hay victimas civiles y que en un solo dia los ucranianos con un par de misiles se cargan la misma o más personas pq ellos si bombardean indiscriminadamente


----------



## arriondas (30 Dic 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que puta mania.
> 
> Que esto no va de querer o no querer... De poder o no poder...este puto mundo es hijoputa. Y lo uqe mas me jode es que la gente JUSTIFIQUE sus actos con supuestos valores superiores o aun mas, con moralinas de mierda... . Mientras que cuando tiene que pasarselos por el culo para conseguir algo se los pasan por el forro.
> 
> ...



En este mundo, todos quieren, de una forma o de otra, en mayor o menor grado, dictar la conducta de quienes les rodean. Otra cosa es que lo consigan, aceptando la situación (a veces, dependiendo de la madurez de cada uno) en caso de no conseguirlo. Es algo inherente a la condición humana. Negarlo, o disfrazarlo de valores superiores o moralina, es pecar de hipocresía.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Dic 2022)

_*SIGUE LA CARNICERIA Y MATANZA DE ORCOS*_


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (30 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ya, ese es el cuento oficial. Pero cada vez se habla mas en circulos privados que la acumulacion de material belico y logistico ruso en las fronteras cercanas al reich podian dar a entender que Stalin estaba preparando su propia ofensiva.
> 
> Lo mismo que hizo Ucrania si nos fiamos de los documentos que filtro el krenlim sobre el supuesto ataque final sobre las republicas del lugask y donest que la "operacion especial" evito.



que circulos privados? si fuera asi no hubiera sido una invasion relampago por parte de los nazis...


----------



## Karma bueno (30 Dic 2022)

*Cómo BlackRock desencadenó la crisis energética mundial*






F. William Engdahl (GlobalResearch) La mayoría de la gente está desconcertada por lo que es una crisis energética mundial, con los precios del petróleo, el gas y el carbón disparándose simultáneamente e incluso forzando el cierre de las principales plantas industriales como los productos químicos o el aluminio o el acero. La Administración Biden y la UE han insistido en que todo se debe a Putin y las acciones militares de Rusia en Ucrania. Este no es el caso. La crisis energética es una estrategia largamente planificada de los círculos corporativos y políticos occidentales para desmantelar las economías industriales en nombre de una Agenda Verde distópica. Eso tiene sus raíces en el período mucho antes de febrero de 2022, cuando Rusia lanzó su acción militar en Ucrania.
*Blackrock impulsa ESG*

En enero de 2020, en vísperas de los cierres de covid económica y socialmente devastadores, el CEO del fondo de inversión más grande del mundo, Larry Fink de Blackrock, emitió una carta a colegas de Wall Street y directores ejecutivos corporativos sobre el futuro de los flujos de inversión. En el documento, modestamente titulado «Una remodelación fundamental de las finanzas», Fink, que administra el fondo de inversión más grande del mundo con unos 7 billones de dólares bajo administración, anunció un cambio radical para la inversión corporativa. El dinero «se volvería verde». En su carta de 2020, Fink declaró:
«En un futuro próximo, y antes de lo que la mayoría anticipa, habrá una reasignación significativa de capital … El riesgo climático es un riesgo de inversión». Además, declaró: «Cada gobierno, empresa y accionista debe enfrentar el cambio climático».
En una carta separada a los clientes inversores de Blackrock, Fink entregó la nueva agenda para la inversión de capital. Declaró que Blackrock abandonará ciertas inversiones con alto contenido de carbono, como el carbón, la mayor fuente de electricidad para los Estados Unidos y muchos otros países. Agregó que Blackrock examinaría nuevas inversiones en petróleo, gas y carbón para determinar su adhesión a la «sostenibilidad» de la Agenda 2030 de la ONU.
Fink dejó en claro que el fondo más grande del mundo comenzaría a desinvertir en petróleo, gas y carbón. «Con el tiempo», escribió Fink, «las empresas y los gobiernos que no respondan a las partes interesadas y aborden los riesgos de sostenibilidad se encontrarán con un creciente escepticismo de los mercados y, a su vez, un mayor costo de capital». Añadió que «el cambio climático se ha convertido en un factor definitorio en las perspectivas a largo plazo de las empresas… Estamos al borde de una remodelación fundamental de las finanzas».
A partir de ese momento, la llamada inversión ESG, penalizando a las empresas emisoras de CO2 como ExxonMobil, se ha convertido en la moda entre los fondos de cobertura y los bancos de Wall Street y los fondos de inversión, incluidos State Street y Vanguard. Tal es el poder de Blackrock. Fink también pudo lograr que cuatro nuevos miembros de la junta directiva de ExxonMobil se comprometieran a poner fin al negocio de petróleo y gas de la compañía.
La carta de Fink de enero de 2020 fue una declaración de guerra de las grandes finanzas contra la industria de la energía convencional. BlackRock fue miembro fundador del Grupo de Trabajo sobre Divulgaciones Financieras relacionadas con el Clima (TCFD) y es signatario de los Principios para la Inversión Responsable de UN PRI, una red de inversores respaldada por la ONU que impulsa la inversión sin carbono utilizando los criterios ESG altamente corruptos: factores ambientales, sociales y de gobernanza en las decisiones de inversión. No existe un control objetivo sobre los datos falsos para el ESG de una empresa. Además, Blackrock firmó la declaración del Vaticano de 2019 abogando por regímenes de fijación de precios del carbono. BlackRock en 2020 también se unió a Climate Action 100, una coalición de casi 400 gestores de inversiones que gestionan 40 billones de dólares.
Con esa fatídica carta del CEO de enero de 2020, Larry Fink puso en marcha una desinversión colosal en el sector mundial de petróleo y gas de billones de dólares. En particular, ese mismo año Fink de BlackRock fue nombrado miembro de la Junta de Fideicomisarios del distópico Foro Económico Mundial de Klaus Schwab, el nexo corporativo y político de la Agenda 2030 de la ONU Zero Carbon. En junio de 2019, el Foro Económico Mundial y las Naciones Unidas firmaron un marco de asociación estratégica para acelerar la implementación de la Agenda 2030. El FEM tiene una plataforma de Inteligencia Estratégica que incluye los 17 Objetivos de Desarrollo Sostenible de la Agenda 2030.
En su carta al CEO de 2021, Fink duplicó el ataque al petróleo, el gas y el carbón. «Dado lo central que será la transición energética para las perspectivas de crecimiento de cada empresa, estamos pidiendo a las empresas que divulguen un plan sobre cómo su modelo de negocio será compatible con una economía neta cero», escribió Fink. Otro oficial de BlackRock dijo en una reciente conferencia de energía: «donde vaya BlackRock, otros lo seguirán».
En solo dos años, para 2022, se estima que $ 1 billón ha salido de la inversión en exploración y desarrollo de petróleo y gas a nivel mundial. La extracción de petróleo es un negocio costoso y el corte de la inversión externa por parte de BlackRock y otros inversores de Wall Street significa la lenta muerte de la industria.
*Biden: ¿un presidente de BlackRock?*

Al principio de su entonces mediocre candidatura presidencial, Biden tuvo una reunión a puerta cerrada a fines de 2019 con Fink, quien supuestamente le dijo al candidato que «estoy aquí para ayudar». Después de su fatídica reunión con Fink de BlackRock, el candidato Biden anunció: «Vamos a deshacernos de los combustibles fósiles …» En diciembre de 2020, incluso antes de que Biden asumiera el cargo en enero de 2021, nombró a BlackRock Global Head of Sustainable Investing, Brian Deese, como Asistente del Presidente y Director del Consejo Económico Nacional. Aquí, Deese, quien desempeñó un papel clave para Obama en la redacción del Acuerdo Climático de París en 2015, ha dado forma silenciosamente a la guerra de Biden contra la energía.
Esto ha sido catastrófico para la industria del petróleo y el gas. El hombre de Fink, Deese, participó activamente en darle al nuevo presidente Biden una lista de medidas contra el petróleo para firmar por Orden Ejecutiva a partir del primer día en enero de 2021. Eso incluyó el cierre del enorme oleoducto Keystone XL que traería 830,000 barriles por día desde Canadá hasta las refinerías de Texas, y detener cualquier nuevo arrendamiento en el Refugio Nacional de Vida Silvestre del Ártico (ANWR). Biden también se reincorporó al Acuerdo Climático de París que Deese había negociado para Obama en 2015 y Trump canceló.
El mismo día, Biden puso en marcha un cambio del llamado «Costo Social del Carbono» que impone un punitivo $ 51 por tonelada de CO2 a la industria del petróleo y el gas. Esa medida, establecida bajo la autoridad puramente del poder ejecutivo sin el consentimiento del Congreso, está teniendo un costo devastador para la inversión en petróleo y gas en los Estados Unidos, un país que solo dos años antes era el mayor productor de petróleo del mundo.
*Acabar con la capacidad de las refinerías*

Peor aún, las agresivas reglas ambientales de Biden y los mandatos de inversión ESG de BlackRock están matando la capacidad de refinería de los Estados Unidos. Sin refinerías, no importa cuántos barriles de petróleo tome de la Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo. En los primeros dos años de la presidencia de Biden, Estados Unidos ha cerrado alrededor de 1 millón de barriles por día de capacidad de refinación de gasolina y diesel, algunos debido al colapso de la demanda de covid, la disminución más rápida en la historia de los Estados Unidos. Los cierres son permanentes. En 2023, se cerrará una capacidad adicional de 1,7 millones de bpd como resultado de la desinversión de BlackRock y Wall Street ESG y las regulaciones de Biden.
Citando la fuerte desinversión de Wall Street en petróleo y las políticas antipetroleras de Biden, el CEO de Chevron en junio de 2022 declaró que no cree que Estados Unidos construya otra nueva refinería.
Larry Fink, miembro de la Junta del Foro Económico Mundial de Klaus Schwab, se une a la UE, cuya presidenta de la Comisión de la UE, la notoriamente corrupta Ursula von der Leyen, dejó la Junta del FEM en 2019 para convertirse en jefa de la Comisión de la UE.
Su primer acto importante en Bruselas fue impulsar la agenda Zero Carbon Fit for 55 de la UE. Eso ha impuesto importantes impuestos al carbono y otras restricciones sobre el petróleo, el gas y el carbón en la UE mucho antes de las acciones rusas de febrero de 2022 en Ucrania. El impacto combinado de la agenda ESG fraudulenta de Fink en la administración Biden y la locura de Cero Carbono de la UE está creando la peor crisis energética y de inflación de la historia.










Cómo BlackRock desencadenó la crisis energética mundial







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (30 Dic 2022)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> _*SIGUE LA CARNICERIA Y MATANZA DE ORCOS*_



Muy significativo... una foto sin fuentes... sin datos de quienes son... Los rusos estan perdidos


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2022)

"Nunca arrincones a una rata"... y"si una pelea es inevitable, ataca primero". Dos conocidas máximas de Putin.
Ucrania, un viejo y tradicional campo de batallas, es hoy el catalizador imprescindible para destruir el imperio
en el altar geopolítico.

El eje EEUU / UK están siendo flageladas estrategicamente en el ámbito geopolítico desde las campanadas
del 'no ultimátum' y el inicio de esta conflagración por poderes. Insisto: Ucrania es el campo de batalla elegido
por Rusia para la cosa cinética de esta guerra híbrida. Acá, en el "jardin" vivimos en un mundo de propaganda
y mentiras (pleonasmo)

Importante no perderse el mundo real y el conflicto mayor que sucede fuera de esa burbuja de propaganda.
La emergente, peligrosa y poderosa propaganda no impidió la destrucción y la derrota de la Alemania nazi.
Así como la propaganda tampoco impidió el hundimiento de la Unión Soviética, La propaganda no impedirá
la derrota del imperio de las mentiras.

Espera y observa.


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Noticia en español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Los ciudadanos no tienen porque enterarse, para que no se enteren estan los MassMierda hablando de las aventuras de Virctoria Federica y Froilan._


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Caída de un comando


El pasado 26 de diciembre, la web Novynarnia informaba de la muerte el día anterior, “durante el desarrollo de una misión de combate”, de cuatro soldados ucranianos que habían penetrado en territor…




slavyangrad.es











Caída de un comando


30/12/2022


El pasado 26 de diciembre, la web _Novynarnia_ informaba de la muerte el día anterior, “_durante el desarrollo de una misión de combate_”, de cuatro soldados ucranianos que habían penetrado en territorio de la Federación Rusa para desempeñar actividades militares, probablemente de reconocimiento y sabotaje. Ese mismo día, _RIA Novosti_ difundía un vídeo del FSB donde se mostraba el lugar en el que caía, en la frontera de la región de Bryansk, “_el grupo de sabotaje ucraniano_”. Bien equipados con armas y explosivos, según el propagandista ucraniano Yevhen Karas, el grupo murió tras entrar en un campo de minas. La muerte de los miembros del comando ha merecido el calificativo de «héroes» de medios de comunicación y _think-tankers_ internacionales, pero también un recordatorio de personajes centrales del radicalismo nacionalista ucraniano como Anton Geraschchenko.

La mención de Geraschenko no puede sorprender. Según detalló él mismo en un artículo publicado en _Ukrainska Pravda_, participó en las reuniones con las que el ministro del Interior Arsen Avakov introdujo a grupos como Azov en las estructuras de la Guardia Nacional. En la reunión clave en la que Andriy Biletskiy aceptó finalmente incorporar a su grupo paramilitar en las estructuras oficiales participó también Dmytro Korchynsky, de cuyo grupo, el batallón Bratstvo, eran miembros los soldados fallecidos. El comando estaba al mando de Yuriy Horovets, de 34 años, e incluía a Maksym Mykhaylov y Taras Karpyuk, de 32 y 38 años, además de al joven de 19 años, Bohdan Lyagov (Apolo). Según se desprende de un mensaje en Facebook de Volodymyr Koskin, no todos los miembros del grupo habría muerto, dado que se habla de otros dos componentes del comando.

La mayor parte de los fallecidos contaban con una larga trayectoria en el movimiento político Bratstvo, así como en sus acciones de propaganda y presión. Horovets, por ejemplo, aún se enfrentó a los tribunales a primeros de 2022. El motivo: la acción violenta que abanderó Bratstvo en febrero de 2021 contra la estructura mediática _Nash_, acusada de prorrusa, con agresiones físicas a reporteros de su cadena de televisión.

También habían participado en los acontecimientos previos y posteriores al golpe de estado de Maidán en 2014. Tanto Horovets como Karpyuk participaron, por ejemplo, en acciones militares como la batalla de Ilovaisk, los ataques a Gorlovka o la defensa de las posiciones ucranianas en Mariupol. Taras Karpyuk sufrió una herida grave en Ilovaisk de la que necesitó un largo periodo de recuperación posterior y fue parte del grupo más combativo contra los Berkut en Maidán (donde también recibió heridas en una pierna).

El paso de los voluntarios por batallones como el Shajtyorsk o Tornado, cuyos crímenes contra la población de Donbass fueron tan graves que ni siquiera las autoridades ucranianas le garantizaron la amnistía que sí se dio a otros grupos, y el Santa María también es un rasgo común de los miembros del grupo. Horovets tuvo además vínculos con el partido de extrema derecha Svoboda.


_El grupo de Horovets (en la fila de abajo, primero a la derecha) en el área de Izium en mayo de 2022._

Considerados saboteadores exitosos, para los miembros del comando de Horovets, la acción de Bryansk no constituía la primera salida de exploración o sabotaje desde el inicio de la guerra en febrero de 2022. Consta la presencia de sus miembros en los combates en Izium a partir de mayo, el control de la frontera de Transnistria durante el verano y la posterior presencia en la línea del frente en las regiones de Jérson-Zaporozhie, incluyendo algunas de las acciones de reconocimiento en el área del río Dniéper de las que hablaba Carlotta Gall en _The New York Times_. La caída en Bryansk muestra la intervención del grupo en los movimientos ucranianos en el interior de Rusia, en zonas situadas entre Járkov y la frontera de Bielorrusia.

Los miembros del comando responden en general a la imagen ultranacionalista y cristiana de Bratstvo. Horovets, por ejemplo, se ganó el apodo de _Santo_ (_Svyatosha_) entre los cristianos practicantes y patriotas nacionalistas de la ultraderecha militarista ucraniana. En especial en el caso de Maksym Myjaylov, trataban igualmente de mostrar la imagen antisistema, aventurera y, según ellos romántica, que resulta tan a gusto de la ideología Korchynsky. Desde luego, con ellos iba asociado el fanatismo en la provocación civil y el propósito de la muerte en la guerra.

Lejos de la imagen que se defiende en Occidente, en ningún caso la posición de estos soldados voluntarios y militantes civiles era la defensa de la sociedad liberal. Al contrario, un rasgo esencial de su causa era la participación en cruzadas antiliberales, como la persecución del movimiento LGTBI. En el texto que acompaña a un vídeo de despedida de Korchynsky se señala: “_¡Todos combatieron a los vata_ [insulto habitualmente dirigido a la población de Donbass-_Ed_]_, los izquierdistas, los LGBT y otras mierdas anti ucranianas!_”.

En sus declaraciones sobre la muerte del grupo, el ultranacionalista Serhiy Bondar, en su momento detenido como sospechoso de haber participado en el asesinato del periodista Oles Buzina, señalaba que Maksym Mykhaylov planeaba morir cerca de Moscú. Su obsesión antirrusa le llevó ya a participar junto a Taras Karpyuk, entonces ambos miembros del liderazgo de Bratstvo, en acciones reivindicativas proucranianas en Rusia. El 26 de enero de 2013, ambos participaron en Nevinnomyssk, una ciudad al este de Krasnodar, en un acto de reivindicación del carácter cosaco-ucraniano de la región rusa del Kuban, definidas como “territorios étnicos ucranianos”. Prácticamente nadie se movilizó entonces en favor de la República cosaca amiga de Ucrania que promovían. Retenidos durante 15 días, la embajada ucraniana en Moscú, entonces dirigida políticamente desde Kiev por la Administración de Yanukovich, consiguió una pronta liberación de los dos detenidos. Estarían disponibles para el Maidán de 2014.

El fuerte sentimiento nacionalista, el afán de aventura y la valentía llevaron, por su parte, al joven Bohdan Lyagov a ofrecerse voluntario en Bratstvo y en sus misiones de reconocimiento y sabotaje.

Como declaraba en noviembre a un periódico local, Lyagov creía en la victoria en la guerra, pero no esperaba que fuera rápida. En lo personal, decía no creer en una vida planificada: «_Yo no hago planes_» decía a la periodista, insistiendo en que los planes son para perdedores: “_Siempre me divertía cuando la gente hablaba de sus planes, olvidando que la muerte está cerca_”. Es necesario poder improvisar más que hacer planes, decía, aunque sin renunciar del todo a algún propósito: «_En general, después de la victoria tengo el deseo de visitar el sur de Italia y pasar la puesta de sol con una copa de vino Brunello di Montalcino en la costa del mar Mediterráneo_«. Hubiese sido un destino mejor para una persona joven.

Hijos ideológicos de Korchynsky, en las redes sociales, éste pidió el día 28 ayuda monetaria para los familiares de los cuatro fallecidos, más que soldados, voluntarios. “_Hicieron todo lo posible por la causa de la lucha por el estado ucraniano y cumplieron su misión_”, señalaba. Y, como es habitual en él, prometía su eterna revancha, esa que llevará a más muertes que volverán a justificar la misma promesa de guerra infinita.


_Junto a Vitaly Chorny, el equipo de Horovets, sólo en ausencia del renuente a las imágenes Karpyuk_

Por su parte, el oportunista Arcipreste Volodymyr Koskin se atribuía el papel de intérprete divino para agradecer, a quienes siempre regresaban de los lugares más difíciles, el haber repartido “_ramos de algodón_” [explosiones] en Bryansk y Belgorod a “_nuestros enemigos_”.

“_Hoy habéis cumplido las palabras de Cristo: «Os digo que no hay amor más grande que el que da la vida por el prójimo». ¡Yo personalmente, como sacerdote y voluntario, haré todo lo que esté a mi alcance para que su sacrificio no sea en vano! ¡El Reino de los Cielos para vosotros, queridos hermanos, y la Eternidad entre los santos guerreros y mártires de Dios! A nuestro, espero, gozoso encuentro cerca del Trono de la Gloria de Dios. Con respeto y amor en Cristo Jesús_”.

Desde el punto de vista estrictamente militar, la caída del comando de Horovets supone una grave pérdida humana para el grupo Bratstvo. En apenas dos meses, al menos cinco de los componentes de sus grupos de acción especial han caído en la guerra, incluyendo un voluntario estadounidense incorporado al grupo.


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
29 de diciembre de 2022

Por la mañana, las tropas rusas lanzaron otro ataque masivo con misiles contra territorio ucraniano.

Se vieron afectadas instalaciones energéticas, de defensa antiaérea y zonas industriales de las regiones occidental y oriental del país.

Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos utilizando el UAV kamikaze Geran-2.

Las zonas fronterizas de Rusia:

▪ En la región de Briansk, las AFU intentaron atacar la localidad de Klintsy con un dron, pero la defensa antiaérea derribó el objetivo al aproximarse.

▪ En la región de Kursk, el enemigo bombardeó las aldeas de Guyevo y Tetkino. Seis casas resultaron dañadas en este último, una de ellas parcialmente destruida.

▪ En Belgorod, los equipos de defensa antiaérea se dispararon por la mañana. Más tarde, las formaciones ucranianas atacaron la granja de Stadnikov, Murom y el puesto de control de Shebekino. No se produjeron daños graves ni víctimas.

▪ En la región de Saratov, medios de defensa antiaérea alcanzaron un objetivo cerca del aeródromo de Engels.

Región de Kiev:

▪ En Kiev, las tropas rusas recibieron fuego intenso desde una empresa industrial del distrito de Goloseevsky, una instalación de infraestructura desconocida y probablemente un lanzador SAM S-300 ucraniano.

Hubo problemas con las luces y el transporte eléctrico en la ciudad.

Región de Kharkiv:

▪ Un UAV kamikaze alcanzó una instalación energética en Kharkiv durante la noche. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas también llevaron a cabo varios ataques con misiles contra la CHPP-5 y, presumiblemente, contra la planta de Turboatom.

Más tarde, otro ataque alcanzó la central térmica de Zmiiv.

La ciudad y la región se quedaron sin electricidad, calefacción y agua durante algún tiempo, pero por la noche el suministro eléctrico se había restablecido parcialmente.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ No hay cambios significativos en la zona: continúan los duelos de artillería a lo largo de la línea de contacto. El enemigo bombardeó Svatovo con MLRS.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas rusas siguen rompiendo las defensas enemigas desde el sur y el noreste de Bakhmut.

▪ Las batallas de posición están en marcha en el sur de Soledar.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas vuelven a bombardear ciudades de la aglomeración de Donetsk.

Región de Dnipropetrovsk:

▪ Durante la noche, UAV kamikazes de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron instalaciones de las AFU en Dnipropetrovsk y en el distrito Sinelnikovsky de la región.

Frente Sur:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron instalaciones de las AFU en Kherson, Mykolaiv y Ochakov.

▪ En la región de Odessa, fueron tiroteadas una subestación de 330 kV de Usatovo y un lanzador de defensa antiaérea cerca de Aleksandrovka.

Ucrania occidental:

▪ Una central eléctrica de Lviv fue alcanzada, dejando la ciudad parcialmente sin energía.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos desconocidos en Ivano-Frankivsk y Ternopil. En las regiones de Khmelnytskyi, Vinnytsia y Zhytomyr operaban medios de defensa aérea.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Crónica de ataques y fuego mutuo en la zona SMO durante la noche del 29 al 30 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizaron un UAV Geran-2 para atacar instalaciones enemigas en Kiev durante la noche. Uno de los objetivos alcanzados fue un edificio administrativo en el distrito de Holosiivskyy.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas atacan posiciones de las AFU en Leonovka, región de Chernihiv, y Pavlovka, región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Staritsa, Strelechi, Gluboky y Volchansk.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron concentraciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en Dvurechna, Kislivka, Nevskyy y Torskoye.

Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Ploshchanka y Krasnopopovka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron las zonas de reagrupamiento de las unidades ucranianas en Bajmut, Bilohorivka, Soledar y Kleshcheyivka.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon cohetes HIMARS contra edificios residenciales en Alchevsk, Stakhanov y Bryanka.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Avdiivka, Krasnohorivka y las afueras occidentales de Marinka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Yasynuvata y Makiivka con artillería de cañón y cohetes.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Ugledar, Novomikhailovka, Zolotaya Niva y Bolshaya Novoselka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos enemigos en Zaporizhzhya, así como posiciones de las AFU en Huliaipil, Stepovoye y Malyi Shcherbaki.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, los lugareños informaron de que los medios de defensa antiaérea trabajaban contra los drones kamikazes rusos en los alrededores de Kryvyy Rih.

▪ En el frente sur, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron concentraciones enemigas en Kherson, Antonivka, Berislav y Stanislav.

▪ Durante la noche se produjeron varias explosiones en la región de Cherkasy. No hay información exacta sobre los objetivos alcanzados.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

El FSB detiene a un ciudadano ucraniano que planeaba un atentado terrorista en el Cáucaso Norte para los servicios especiales ucranianos









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Moscú advirtió de que la ampliación de la OTAN sería un error - Times

The Times informa de que en 2001 Putin le dijo a Tony Blair que no quería ser visto como anti-OTAN. Pero Rusia ya había comunicado a Occidente que la ampliación de la OTAN conllevaría "los pasos correspondientes", según declaró el ex Ministro de Defensa Igor Sergeev a sus colegas de la OTAN.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Nuestros combatientes repelen los ataques enemigos en el frente de Zaporizhzhya

Los DRG ucranianos intentan romper la primera línea de defensa aquí unas 2-3 veces por semana. Los combatientes del ejército ruso repelen rápidamente todos los ataques enemigos /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso sigue avanzando en la dirección de Artemivsk y mejorando la situación táctica en Limansk y Kupyansk, lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En las direcciones de Seversk y Slobozhansk, las posiciones de las AFU fueron bombardeadas con artillería en las zonas de Leonovka, región de Chernihiv; Pavlovka, región de Sumy; Glubokoye, Zelenoye, Ternova, Staritsa, Volchansk, Bochkovoye y Chugunovka, región de Kharkiv. La aviación rusa atacó cerca de Velyka Pisarevka, en la región de Sumy.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk y Liman, las AFU bajo fuego en las áreas de 17 n.a. Dvurechnoye, Olshana, Kotlyarovka, Vishneve y Kamianka en la región de Kharkiv; Ploshchanka, Chervonopopovka, Nevske, Dibrova LNR y Autorskoye DNR. La Fuerza Aérea rusa llevó a cabo ataques contra las AFU cerca de Dibrova.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las AFU recibieron fuego en las zonas de 20 asentamientos, a saber, Spornoye, Berestovoye, Bilogorovka, Soledar, Artemivske, Podgorodne, Artemivsk, Zheleznoye, Nueva York, Klescheevka y Kurdyumovka de la DNR. Los UAV atacantes atacaron a las AFU en las zonas de Kurdyumivka, Mayorsk y Zheleznoye.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas golpearon a las AFU cerca de Avdiivka, Veseloe, Krasnogorovka, Marinka y Novomikhailovka DNR. Ataques aéreos cerca de Kamianka y Avdeevka.
▪ En las direcciones de Zaporizhia y Kherson, las posiciones de las AFU fueron atacadas en zonas de más de 25 asentamientos, entre ellos Stepne, Olhivske, Dorozhnyanka, Malaya Tokmachka, Malye Shcherbaki, Mirne (región de Zaporizhia) y Berislav, Kazatskoye, Ivanovka, Chornobaevka y Stanislav (región de Kherson). La aviación rusa atacó en las zonas de Hulyaipole y Stepnoye, en la región de Zaporizhzhia, y Novosilky, en la región de Kherson.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo 85 ataques con misiles y 35 ataques aéreos, así como 63 ataques con lanzacohetes durante la jornada.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

El próximo ataque con misiles de Rusia puede ser aún más masivo que el del 29 de diciembre - Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana

El portavoz de la Fuerza Aérea, Yuriy Ignat, también declaró que "Rusia está restaurando y reanudando su flota de aviones". Los rusos han liberado hasta ahora 13 aviones con 8 ganchos cada uno. La cuestión es cuánto están dispuestos a gastar ahora en los mismos misiles de crucero. Tienen suficientes portadores".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

"¡Lo sabía! Te lo contaré todo". - El ucraniano, detenido por el FSB por preparar un atentado terrorista en el Cáucaso Norte, consiguió gritar.

Según las fuerzas de seguridad, el hombre llegó a Rusia a través del canal de migración laboral y planeó sus crímenes siguiendo instrucciones de los servicios especiales ucranianos. Durante el registro se le incautaron "medios de terror listos para ser utilizados".

Durante el interrogatorio, el detenido confesó todo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

*Hace 100 años se formó la URSS.*

El primer Estado socialista obrero y campesino de la historia de la humanidad. Nuestro país fue el primero en seguir este camino, cambiándose a sí mismo y cambiando al resto del mundo.

La propia Rusia en su encarnación socialista se elevó a una altura hasta entonces inalcanzable, tanto en términos de beneficios sociales para el pueblo, como en términos de poder e influencia en los procesos que determinaron el desarrollo de la humanidad.

Cuando hoy vemos el callejón sin salida del capitalismo y los problemas que acarrea, la URSS sigue recordándonos las alternativas al callejón sin salida capitalista. No importa cuántas veces intentaron enterrar el socialismo después de 1991, no desapareció; incluso resistió la destrucción de la URSS y sigue teniendo una enorme influencia en las mentes de cientos de millones y miles de millones de personas. En 2022, es especialmente obvio que la alternativa sugerida a la URSS en forma de "un paseo hacia Occidente" en los "mil millones de oro" en el "camino pilar de la civilización" nos ha llevado a un callejón sin salida histórico, del que el país tiene que salir ahora a través de la guerra.

Hemos desperdiciado 30 años en un experimento inútil de "amistad con Occidente", mientras tenemos ante nosotros el ejemplo de la República Popular China, que supo perseverar, llevar a cabo una nueva modernización y actuar ahora como una nueva superpotencia dirigida por el mayor partido comunista del mundo, El pueblo chino estudia hoy nuestros errores que condujeron al hundimiento del PCUS y de la URSS, que arruinaron el duro trabajo y los sacrificios de las generaciones anteriores que construyeron una superpotencia socialista que aplastó el fascismo europeo y el colonialismo occidental y llevó la libertad a numerosos pueblos de todo el mundo.

Los chinos están aprendiendo de nuestros errores, mientras que nosotros tendremos que aprender de los nuestros. Y, sin duda, muchos de los logros de la URSS y de la experiencia acumulada durante el periodo soviético se están utilizando y se utilizarán a mayor escala en el futuro. Huir de la historia soviética presentando a la URSS como un "agujero negro de la historia nacional" ha fracasado. Del vilipendio de la URSS la sociedad rusa llega a la comprensión de la URSS y en condiciones de guerra vemos claramente, que lo que durante 30 años intentaron presentarnos como estupidez era razonable. Lo que intentaron presentar como crueldad era una inevitabilidad deliberada. Lo que parecía innecesario resultó ser vital. Y a medida que el grueso de los que se burlaban activamente de los "estúpidos soviéticos" huye cobardemente al extranjero, el precio de toda esta bazofia para nuestra historia y nuestro país se hace más evidente. Ahora muchos se han dado cuenta de repente de que el término "enemigo del pueblo" dista mucho de ser un cliché propagandístico.

En este día recordamos a la URSS, sus logros y victorias, sus errores y carencias y, por supuesto, su trágica desaparición, que tan cara costó a nuestro país y a nuestro pueblo. Pero ya ha ocurrido. La tarea de nuestras generaciones es tomar todo lo que puede y debe tomarse de la experiencia soviética y aplicarlo a los esfuerzos por superar el espinoso camino por el que Rusia caminará en el futuro a través de la tormenta de un orden mundial que se derrumba. La Unión Soviética es uno de los hitos históricos de esta carretera.

*¡Feliz cumpleaños, camaradas! ¡Feliz cumpleaños a la URSS!*









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

"Centro PMC Wagner" desde la ventanilla del tranvía. Perspectiva Dalnevostochny.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Eslacaña (30 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pareces cortico. No es un insulto, es una definición precisa.
> 
> Mira qué ha comentado M. Priede (por ejemplo) a ese artículo.
> 
> ...



Por una vez te doy la razón, salvo las tres primeras frases que le sobran condescendencia y mala educación. 
Dicho esto, a Dios lo que es de Dios, y al César lo que es del César, a partir de la cuarta línea.
Lo de la inteligencia rusa es para hacérselo ver, está al nivel de la inteligencia británica y su mantra de que a Rusia se le acaban los misiles en 15 días. Aquí los únicos que hicieron pleno fueron los americanos preparando a Ucrania para lo que venía.
Por otro lado, sigo sin entender como no hay saboteadores rusos en zonas ucranianas y si los hay, lo poco que hacen o se les nota. Que hay ucranianos que quieren ser rusos, por ejemplo, en la zona de Odessa.
Veremos como evoluciona todo, lo que veo es que a Ucrania la están desangrando bien, entre unos animándola a seguir luchando y otros a bombazos.
A ese país, o lo que sea que surgió de la descomposición de la URSS, va a quedar como un pedregal.


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Han aparecido documentos interesantes, la primera parte, por así decirlo:

Munición de barrera suministrada por EE.UU. a Ucrania.
Alcance: 20 km;
Tiempo de vuelo: 15 minutos;
Velocidad: crucero 120 km/h;
máximo 160 km/h;
Altitud de vuelo: 250-5000 m;
Masa de combatientes: 1,5 kg;
Peso del UAV: 3,5 kg; peso del UAV: 3,5 kg;
Carga útil:
Carga polivalente de 400 g:
-250mm perforante, anti-personal.

A continuación se describe cómo se lanza este UAV

Y llama la atención que en 2022 se hayan entregado 10 de estos UAV con 1 lanzador y 1 estación de control.
Y en 2023, 100 de estos UAV, 4 lanzadores y 4 estaciones de control









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Cómo distinguir entre misiles BM-21 "Grad" ( 9M22, 9M22-U ) y RM-70 "Vampire" ( JROF-MLRS )

1 foto - parte del motor cohete RM-70 a la izquierda y motor cohete Grad a la derecha. La primera diferencia es la coloración del proyectil. Soviética - plateada / metálica, checa - arenosa, amarilla, más o menos lo mismo para las HIMAR.

2,3 fotos - Proyectil soviético tiene letras cirílicas y estrella soviética. La checa, en letras latinas.

4,5 foto - marcas en el lateral del proyectil checo, una o dos letras mayúsculas en alfabeto latino y respectivamente 7 u 8 dígitos.

6 foto - boquilla de chorro RM-70

7 foto - Boquilla de chorro BM-21









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (30 Dic 2022)

DETENIDO UCRO EN RUSIA POR PLANEAR ATENTADOS EN EL CAÚCASO NORTE.

30 DEC, 08:54
*FSB detains Ukrainian national for plotting terror attack in North Caucasus*
It is noted that tools of terror were confiscated from the detainee’s home

MOSCOW, December 30. /TASS/. Russia’s Federal Security Service (FSB) has detained a Ukrainian national who has been plotting a terror attack in the North Caucasus on orders from the Ukrainian special services, the FSB told TASS on Friday.
Earlier this month, "the FSB foiled an attempt by a Ukrainian Nazi supporter to commit a terror attack on orders from the Ukrainian special services," the FSB said.
The man had arrived in Russia as a labor migrant. "During an interrogation, he gave confession about his unlawful intentions," the FSB added.
"While working for the Ukrainian special services, he was opposed to the special military operation and was planning to commit a terror attack in Russia’s North Caucasus," the FSB said, demonstrating a video record of the interrogation.
Tools of terror were confiscated from the detainee’s home. A criminal case has been opened.


----------



## Riina (30 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> JOOOOOOODDEEEERRRRR No me lo puedo creer, Erdogan se retira de Siria.
> 
> ¡¡UNA VICTORIA!!



Parece una inocentada retardada, veremos.


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

El misil derribado, que los colegas de Rybark confundieron con un S-300 SAM, *resultó ser otro X-555 al que le faltaba la ojiva*. Anteriormente, un misil similar sin ojiva fue fotografiado cayendo en un campo de la región de Odessa.

En el contexto de los comentarios oficiales de los militares ucranianos sobre el enfoque del ataque de hoy en la identificación de posiciones de defensa antiaérea ucranianas, así como de los informes sobre lanzamientos de misiles antirradar X-31 desde cazas Su-30SM, cabe suponer que tales lanzamientos de misiles de crucero sin ojiva también desempeñan su papel en las crecientes operaciones para detectar SAM ucranianos y desviar su fuego hacia tales engaños. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Uno de los aviones ucranianos derribados en los últimos días. Fue derribado por un caza de patrulla de la Fuerza Aérea rusa.
Dos MiG-29, un Su-24 y un Su-25 y cuatro o cinco helicópteros Mi-8 fueron destruidos la semana pasada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## dabuti (30 Dic 2022)

RUSIA RESTAURARÁ LOS MONUMENTOS ELIMINADOS EN CUANTO ACABE LA DESNAZIFICACIÓN.


*Los intentos de falsificar la historia por parte de Kiev están condenados al fracaso, fustiga Rusia*





30/12/2022

*Moscú, 30 dic (SANA)* El Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia enfatizó que los intentos del régimen de Kiev de falsificar la historia están “condenados al fracaso”.
“Todo volverá a la normalidad y los monumentos retirados volverán a ocupar el lugar que les corresponde en el centro de Odessa, la ciudad de Ismail y otras ciudades en el territorio de Ucrania, que todavía sufren hoy de radicales nazis agresivos”, citó RT hoy a un comunicado de la cartera diplomática rusa.
La Cancillería enfatizó en su comunicado que los trucos maliciosos para incitar al odio a Rusia no cambiarán el hecho de que Odessa debe su existencia a la emperatriz rusa Ekaterina II.
A comienzos de 2015 Ucrania tendió a desmantelar los monumentos relacionados con la historia soviética y cambió los nombres de las calles.


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Noticia en español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zelensky:
*"Cualquier cobertura positiva de las acciones de Moscú está totalmente prohibida."*

Al menos, el cómico, va de cara. En los medios de toda Europa no lo proclaman, pero lo aplican.

Ya decía aquel sabio: que los periodistas son asignados (no elegidos) por la élite y se les da poder
para comerte la cabeza y dejártela como un pudin. Pasa que no se aprende en cabeza ajena...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>



buen resumen, aseptico y sin ideologia


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los japoneses llaman Mar de Japón, a lo que Corea (ambas) llaman Mar de Corea.
> 
> Por peso histórico y relaciones Internacionales, en occidente (incluyendo España y Portugal como primeros comerciantes en esas zonas) se llamó como decían los japoneses.
> 
> A saber entonces cómo llaman otros a los mares.



Solo quería incidir en la idea que a EEUU no se le perdió nada en un mar a 7000 km de sus costas, que se llama Mar de China por una razón obvia. 

Que la noticia da a entender que el provocador es el avión Chino por acercarse al Usano cuando la realidad es que la propia presencia del avión Usano en dicho mar es en sí una provocación.

Estos incidentes imagino serán frecuentes en un futuro próximo. Y seguro al público en general si no saben de geografía, cuando oigan que China provoca a EEUU cuando éstos están en el mar de China, pues les puede estallar la cabeza.

Estoy seguro que la propaganda occidental si el conflicto allí se recrudece, opte por cambiar de nombre a ese mar y desvincularlo de China. Mar de Taiwan. Mucho más acorde para el ciudadano estadounidense. Así reescriben la historia. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> RUSIA RESTAURARÁ LOS MONUMENTOS ELIMINADOS EN CUANTO ACABE LA DESNAZIFICACIÓN.
> 
> 
> *Los intentos de falsificar la historia por parte de Kiev están condenados al fracaso, fustiga Rusia*
> ...




Si se tiene que prohibir un idioma, su historia y derribar sus símbolos, 
es que está construyendo otra cosa en terreno ajeno.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Dic 2022)

Pero no quieren que escale y buscan la paz.....de verdad que se rien de la gente.

*Stoltenberg pide más armas para Ucrania* 

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, ha hecho un llamamiento a los Estados miembros de la alianza para que suministren más armas a Ucrania, según una entrevista publicada hoy viernes. "*Pido a los aliados que hagan más*. Está en el interés de nuestra seguridad asegurarnos de que Ucrania prevalezca y que (el presidente ruso Vladimir) Putin no gane", ha comentado Stoltenberg a la agencia de noticias alemana DPA.

Stoltenberg ha señalado también que quizás sea aún más importante que Ucrania reciba suficiente munición para los sistemas ya instalados y añadió que *la necesidad de munición y piezas de repuesto es "enorme". *


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Zelensky:
> *"Cualquier cobertura positiva de las acciones de Moscú está totalmente prohibida."*
> 
> Al menos, el cómico, va de cara. En los medios de toda Europa no lo proclaman, pero lo aplican.
> ...



Hace cosa de un par de años, en el blog de MOA, hacían referencia a una oferta de empleo para ser corresponsal en Moscu para el Washington post o algún otro periódico de importante en EEUU. Entre los requisitos que se pedían, a parte de los méritos se incluyo que entre los deberes que el elegido debía luego realizar estaba que bajo ningún pretexto debía publicar algo a favor del Gobierno Ruso, ni por las políticas acertadas que hiciera ni por nada.

Es decir la censura es total desde hace años y lejos de esconderlo, lo publicitan como requisito en ofertas de empleo.

De tal modo que esto que el payaso hizo no es nada nuevo. Tan sólo que quien se atreva a llevar la contraria en vez de ser simplemente despedido, ahora se enfrenta además a una causa penal. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Dic 2022)

La niebla de guerra se despeja algo, y deja ya ver lo que era evidente…
"El Occidente colectivo, que está encabezado por una potencia nuclear, los Estados Unidos, está en guerra con nosotros", dijo. "Esta guerra se nos declaró hace mucho tiempo, después del golpe de estado en Ucrania que fue orquestado por los Estados Unidos y, de hecho, respaldado por la Unión Europea".








‘Hundreds’ of American troops are in Ukraine, Lavrov suggests


Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov says “dozens, maybe even hundreds” of US soldiers are already stationed in Ukraine for various roles




www.rt.com


----------



## ignorante (30 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> No he hablado de razas superiores o inferiores.
> Te lo acabas de inventar.
> 
> Sólo comparo la diferente vara de medir de nuestras autoridades.
> ...



Pues te perderías ingenieros de software tan buenos como yo, que no soy indio sino español  

PD: Viendo tu trayectoria (habitualmente escribo sin más sin fijarme demasiado a quien respondo) admito que tuviste un lapsus lingüístico. Que conste que tampoco soy "yihadista" en estos temas. Me parece ridículo cuando un juez condena a alguien ej. por haber usado "negro" para referirse a alguien, sin que éste le oiga, mientras habla con otros, per se eso no es despectivo (igual que no lo es referirse a "la rubia").


----------



## Argentium (30 Dic 2022)

*Putin: el volumen de negocios de rusia con china aumentará un 25% en 2022. Aumenta la importancia de la asociación ruso-china como factor estabilizador.*
09:58 || 30/12/2022


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (30 Dic 2022)

Un gran militar de origen español, José de Ribas, tuvo mucho que ver con la fundación de Odessa, la Rusia del siglo XVIII con Catalina la Grande y la expansión del Imperio Rusa hacia el sur y la actual Ucrania.:









Un español al servicio de Catalina II


Un noble de procedencia española jugó un papel clave en la expansión del Imperio ruso hacia el este de Europa y el mar Negro a finales del siglo XVIII




es.rbth.com


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Dic 2022)

Aumenta la colaboración militar chino-rusa…








Путин заявил, что Россия и Китай будут укреплять сотрудничество между Вооруженными силами


Военное и военно-техническое сотрудничество способствует обеспечению безопасности России и КНР и поддержанию стабильности в ключевых регионах, отметил президент РФ.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## Argentium (30 Dic 2022)

*Putin dice a Xi: nuestro objetivo es reforzar la cooperación entre las fuerzas militares rusas y chinas.*
10:16 || 30/12/2022


----------



## EUROPIA (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## John Nash (30 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La niebla de guerra se despeja algo, y deja ya ver lo que era evidente…
> "El Occidente colectivo, que está encabezado por una potencia nuclear, los Estados Unidos, está en guerra con nosotros", dijo. "Esta guerra se nos declaró hace mucho tiempo, después del golpe de estado en Ucrania que fue orquestado por los Estados Unidos y, de hecho, respaldado por la Unión Europea".
> 
> 
> ...



No te hagas ilusiones. El 99% del vulgo occidental sigue inmerso en una espesa niebla sólo disipable por el átomo.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hay una anecdota de la guerra mundial que ejemplifica la ceguera de Stalin en relación a las intenciones de Alemania de invadir Rusia. A pesar de que practicamente todos sus generales y los servicios secretos de varios países le habían puesto al corriente de la acumulación de tropas alemanas en sus fronteras Stalin se resistía a creer que le iban a invadir y limitó muchísimo los preparativos de su ejercito para defenderse para que no se interpretara como una provocación. La anecdota que te queria contar es que diez mínutos antes de que la invasión comenzará cruzó un tren cargado de trigo desde Rusia para Alemania. Putín es peor que Stalin, porque Stalin cuando la guerra empezó supo reconocer su error y a partir de ese momento le dió prioridad a la guerra y a su ejercito y no escatimo medios, Putín aún no se ha dado cuenta que ya no volverá a visitar Paris en su vida.



Los aviones alemanes de reconocimiento, en agosto de 1941 sobrevolaban la frontera germano-sovietica y se internaban en el espacio aereo ruso, muchos pero muchos kilometros y Stalin dio la orden taxativa de no derribarlos, ni impedir esos vuelos, no sabemos hasta donde llegaba su informacion sobre la invasion alemana, si la creia posible o esperaba que fuera solo una finta, pero estaba bien informado, ceguera o fe ???.


----------



## Roedr (30 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Muy bueno. Ahora bien, Ucrania es un ejemplo perfecto de que siguen pensando que esa estrategia, a pesar de algún problemas de relaciones públicas, es la mejor para combatir al enemigo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> No te hagas ilusiones. El 99% del vulgo occidental sigue inmerso en una espesa niebla sólo disipable por el átomo.



Creo que al vulgo los van a volver a machacar con el timovirus, o eso parece…están tanteando…


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2022)

¿Cómo meter la cuña bélica y derrotar a una gran potencia con armas nucleares sin represalias?
Otras cosas no, pero esta se la han currado los yanquis con ansiedad.

- Una es la "Teoría del cambio de régimen", que es: cuadro goyesco colapso interno (Gene Sharp).

*- Otra, la "Teoría del dominó": que es envenenar un limítrofe para desarrollar una guerra de poder, 
en donde esa potencia nuclear se ve impedida de tomar represalias contra él.

En esta parcela, sin olvidar la anterior como complemento, es donde EEUU/UK han pillado un sitio
vulnerable de Rusia: la caida de la URSS dejó cantidad de personas rusas en los ya otros países, 
y fue fácil provocar a Rusia creando sembrando la cizaña para perseguir a sus minorías vinculadas
con Rusia.

Esto, no solo se hizo con los rusos, también con los osetiosy abjasios, divididos entre Rusia y Georgia.

El actual conflicto fue fabricado para hostigar y atacar a rusos (prorusos), en el Donbas, cebo perfecto. 
Con la ventaja de que Ucrania no es miembro oficial de la OTAN.

También hubo intentos para la misma vaina en Bileorrusia y Kazakhistán al socaire de revoluciones 
de color si hubieran tenido éxito (y que EE UU seguirá intentándolo, por supuesto) .


----------



## Argentium (30 Dic 2022)

*China reducirá la ponderación del dólar en el índice CFETS del RMB*
10:38 || 30/12/2022


----------



## John Nash (30 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Creo que al vulgo los van a volver a machacar con el timovirus, o eso parece…están tanteando…



Ese tema ya está amortizado. Puedes elegir entre inflación, crisis energética, escasez de recursos, Rusia mala y hay que ir a la guerra...
Porque al fin y al cabo se trata de eso, el saqueo de los recursos rusos para proseguir el tren de vida consumista infinito y acumulador del occidente financiero liberal.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Dic 2022)

Los chechenos confraternizando con la población local.

La prensa rusa confirma el incidente pero no la detención.










Baza: Representative of Kadyrov detained in Crimea for a fight in a club


Khasan Ibragimov, a representative of Ramzan Kadyrov in the Kherson and Zaporozhye regions, and four other Chechen security officials were detained in Simferopol, Baza reports.




russianfreepress-com.cdn.ampproject.org






*Representante de Kadyrov Khasa Ibtagimov detenido en Crimea por una pelea en un club*

26 de diciembre de 2022
*Khasan Ibragimov** , un representante de Ramzan Kadyrov en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye, y otros cuatro funcionarios de seguridad chechenos fueron detenidos en Simferopol, informa Baza . Según el canal Telegram,* los detenidos son sospechosos de golpear a un hombre.
Según Baza, Ibragimov, subcomandante del destacamento Akhmat SOBR, junto con cuatro tenientes, llegaron a Simferopol para comprar un automóvil y por la noche fueron a relajarse al club Monroe. Allí, según Baza, *uno de ellos agarró a una visitante desconocida por las nalgas”. Su novio defendió a la niña. Como resultado, las fuerzas de seguridad chechena lo sacaron a la calle y lo golpearon.

La policía local llegó al lugar de la pelea, durante la detención uno de los agentes de seguridad chechenos resistió y pateó al policía.* Posteriormente, durante el interrogatorio, los sospechosos negaron todo lo ocurrido, pero, como aclara Baza, todas


----------



## EUROPIA (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kreonte (30 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ese tema ya está amortizado. Puedes elegir entre inflación, crisis energética, escasez de recursos, Rusia mala y hay que ir a la guerra...
> Porque al fin y al cabo se trata de eso, el saqueo de los recursos rusos para proseguir el tren de vida consumista infinito y acumulador del occidente financiero liberal.



Un saqueo, una lucha contra el nazismo, contra el satanismo, contra el colectivo gay....ya no sabéis que meter. 



> *No solo nazis, sino ateos: Rusia cambia su narrativa interna para justificar la invasión de Ucrania*
> *Moscú ha elaborado sendos manuales en los que se “recomienda” a los medios de comunicación públicos dar un paso más allá y acusarlos de “ateos” e “impíos”*




Estáis malitos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los chechenos confraternizando con la población local.
> 
> La prensa rusa confirma el incidente pero no la detención.
> 
> ...



Si hacen eso en la propia Crimea que no habrán hecho en las poblaciones "liberadas".

Y nada menos que el representante de Kadirov en la zona 

Si no destituye Kadirov a este canalla los tendrán clarísimo quién es este personaje 

Por supuesto que el K. Pravda no lo pública, pero si otros diarios rusos.










Опубликовано видео с нападением представителя Кадырова на вступившегося за девушку парня


Появилось видео нашумевшей драки в Крыму с участием представителя главы Чечни Рамзана Кадырова Хасана Ибрагимова




www.mk.ru


----------



## Curroesteja (30 Dic 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> Hay una anecdota de la guerra mundial que ejemplifica la ceguera de Stalin en relación a las intenciones de Alemania de invadir Rusia. A pesar de que practicamente todos sus generales y los servicios secretos de varios países le habían puesto al corriente de la acumulación de tropas alemanas en sus fronteras Stalin se resistía a creer que le iban a invadir y limitó muchísimo los preparativos de su ejercito para defenderse para que no se interpretara como una provocación. La anecdota que te queria contar es que diez mínutos antes de que la invasión comenzará cruzó un tren cargado de trigo desde Rusia para Alemania. Putín es peor que Stalin, porque Stalin cuando la guerra empezó supo reconocer su error y a partir de ese momento le dió prioridad a la guerra y a su ejercito y no escatimo medios, Putín aún no se ha dado cuenta que ya no volverá a visitar Paris en su vida.



Yo también le he dado vueltas a la analogía entre el 21 de junio del 41 y el 24 de febrero del 22.
Si Stalin hubiera atacado la historia anglosajona le habría condenado por agresor. Lo mismo que el, argumento, recurrente en estos tiempos sobre Putin. 
Y a la inversa, si Putin hubiera dejado que la expedición punitiva de los ukros hubiera empezado, la masacre sería de una magnitud varias veces superior a la situación actual en el Donbass. 
Vamos como la jota. 
Si canto me llaman loco y si no canto cobarde.


----------



## Guaguei (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## vil. (30 Dic 2022)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Este relato, tan FALSO y que fue en realidad una especie de propaganda y autobombo, propio de una sociedad soberbia y engreida, incapaz de un mínimo de autocrítica y ya no digamos agradecimiento alguno se ha colado en cada resquicio de cualquier discurso histórico y lo ha hecho llevando esa falsedad a nivel de verdad incuestionable... es tan grave el asunto que aún hoy los políticos son incapaces de diferenciar lo que es mera PROPAGANDA de lo que es el hecho histórico real...

NO a la URSS no la arruinó Afganistan, ni los guerrilleros afganos, ni las ARMAS DEL TIO SAM...

La URSS se fue al garete por el DUMPING PETROLERO de ARABIA SAUDI. Así de simple... ese dumpimg energético convirtió todo el entramado energético de los países comunistas en un gran desastre económico, es más incluso diría que la URSS de haberse desprendido de todo ese entramado comunista que le rodeaba, es muy probable que hubiese sobrevivido a ese dumping Saudí, pero... al igual que pasa entre los europeos y otanistas hoy un lumpen de personajes que tenían el poder con una soberbia propia de lunáticos engreidos no fueron capaces de ver lo que estaba aconteciendo bajo sus pies...

Por cierto, Stoltemberg dice que PRECISAN MÁS MUNICIÓN, no tanto más armas... PARA ARRODILLAR A RUSIA, que no sería bueno para... para... para... que Putin se saliese con la suya... 

Pero para quíen no sería bueno la derrota... pues para el mismo tipo de PERSONAJES que en su tiempo gobernaban la URSS... Stoltember, Borrel, Von der Leyen... no les suena a algo todo esto...


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

Dos helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos, un caza MiG-29 y tres drones pesados Strizh fueron derribados a la vez por el ejército ruso en las últimas 24 horas en la zona de la operación militar especial.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## vil. (30 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *China reducirá la ponderación del dólar en el índice CFETS del RMB*
> 10:38 || 30/12/2022



Esto es verdaderamente interesante... viene a ser algo así como que los chinos ACABAN DE DEVALUAR la moneda del Tio Sam, ello además supone reducir el peso de su economía en el conjunto de la economía mundial... sí, interesante...


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

Nuevas imágenes por satélite de la base aérea de Engels del 29 de diciembre no muestran ningún daño con el último intento de ataque ucraniano mediante drones.

Sin embargo, la imagen muestra que se han extraído algunas conclusiones de los ataques previos. Por ejemplo se redujo a más de la mitad el número de portamisiles en la base y se aumentó considerablemente la distancia entre los restantes. Además se han instalado barreras de protección cerca de las zonas de estacionamiento de aeronaves.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

Se entregaron dos bombarderos estratégicos Tu-160M para pruebas de vuelo. Así lo informaron en la UAC, que forma parte de la estructura de Rostec.

También se indica que uno de ellos es un Tu-160 modernizado. El segundo Tu-160M es el primero de la nueva serie White Swans.

@milinfolive


----------



## vil. (30 Dic 2022)

Curroesteja dijo:


> Yo también le he dado vueltas a la analogía entre el 21 de junio del 41 y el 24 de febrero del 22.
> Si Stalin hubiera atacado la historia anglosajona le habría condenado por agresor. Lo mismo que el, argumento, recurrente en estos tiempos sobre Putin.
> Y a la inversa, si Putin hubiera dejado que la expedición punitiva de los ukros hubiera empezado, la masacre sería de una magnitud varias veces superior a la situación actual en el Donbass.
> Vamos como la jota.
> Si canto me llaman loco y si no canto cobarde.



Fue una cagada de HITLER todo lo acontecido... una gran cagada... con el acuerdo entre alemanes y rusos, es muy probable, por no decir seguro que Stalin dejase a los anglosajones y alemanes desangrarse, había propuesto reiteradamente una alianza a los ingleses y estos habían descartado tal alianza de modo repetitivo... 

Lo de Hitler se puede explicar por su admiración al Tio Sam y probablemente su miedo, intentó con la ruptura del acuerdo con los rusos evitar la entrada en guerra de EE.UU.; pero al hacerlo SENTENCIO su destino... una vez había sellado un acuerdo con los rusos, lo coherente hubiese sido eliminar a inglaterra, primero en el MEDITERRANEO y el canal de Suez, eso daría alas a los japoneses para lanzarse a la conquista de los múltiples recursos que Inglaterra obtenía en Asia y Oceanía, con lo cual además el Tio Sam lo hubiese tenido bastante más complicado en el Pacífico... los rusos en ese escenario más temprano que tarde se hubiesen ido a por Irán y probablemente intentado presentarse cerca o en la propia india... justo para ocupar el vacio de poder que hubiese provocado la caída de inglaterra...

Pero Alemania y Hitler la cagaron al romper ese pacto y a partir de ahí varios escenarios quedaron vendidos, específicamente el PACÍFICO, donde los japoneses no llegaron a atreverse con las posesiones de Inglaterra en tiempo y forma... y no menos EL MEDITERRANEO, fundamental, bastante más que Ucrania o Rusia para Europa y por supuesto INGLATERRA... si en lugar de enviar sus submarinos al ATLANTICO, los hubiese afianzado en el Mediterraneo... pero...


----------



## Malevich (30 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Ese tema ya está amortizado. Puedes elegir entre inflación, crisis energética, escasez de recursos, Rusia mala y hay que ir a la guerra...
> Porque al fin y al cabo se trata de eso, el saqueo de los recursos rusos para proseguir el tren de vida consumista infinito y acumulador del occidente financiero liberal.



Últimos coletazos, la farsa de la farsa. Y aprovechan para atizar a China, si son estrictos mal, si abren también. Ahora resulta que las pruebas, los pases, los encierros y la represión eran "excesivos".... Ley del embudo occidental en su máximo esplendor.


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

Hoy podría haber sido el 100 aniversario de la URSS. El 30 de diciembre de 1922 se firmó un acuerdo sobre la formación del estado.

La URSS realmente dejó de existir el 26 de diciembre de 1991, habiendo existido durante 69 años.


----------



## Elimina (30 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Muy bueno el análisis en The Guardian.
> 
> Para mi es el mejor estudio de los que sen publicado hasta ahora sobre esa campaña.
> 
> ...



REDACTOR JEFE: "necesitamos algo para llenar. Se me ocurre algo así como _Rusia va perdiendo_"
REDACTOR: "¿como aquello de cuando los rusos se acercaron a Kiev?"
REDACTOR JEFE: "eso me vale"
REDACTOR: "Pero jefe, eso es de febrero"
REDACTOR JEFE: "¿y quién va a notar la diferencia? Escribe, coño, y no te levantes hasta que parezca un análisis brillante"


----------



## delhierro (30 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Últimos coletazos, la farsa de la farsa. Y aprovechan para atizar a China, si son estrictos mal, si abren también. Ahora resulta que las pruebas, los pases, los encierros y la represión eran "excesivos".... Ley del embudo occidental en su máximo esplendor.



La libertad de circulación es fundamental, nuestros aliados de Kiev prohiben salir a todos los tios del pais....Genial.

Los chinos son malos ponen cuarentenas, los chinos quitan las cuarentenas porque son malos.

Se podria seguir así indefinidamente, aquí no dan datos del covid perfecto pero ahora se quejan de que los chinos no dan esos mismos datos.

Es la manipulación descarada en todos los ordenes.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> RUSIA RESTAURARÁ LOS MONUMENTOS ELIMINADOS EN CUANTO ACABE LA DESNAZIFICACIÓN.
> 
> 
> *Los intentos de falsificar la historia por parte de Kiev están condenados al fracaso, fustiga Rusia*
> ...



Eso es admitir que van a recuperar todo el territorio histórico ruso hasta Transnitria. Si no ya me dirán cómo van a reconstruir los monumentos y desnazificar todo eso.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (30 Dic 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Eso es admitir que van a recuperar todo el territorio histórico ruso hasta Transnitria. Si no ya me dirán cómo van a reconstruir los monumentos y desnazificar todo eso.



he pensado lo mismo... pero, muy a menudo, las palabras se tergiversan...


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Dic 2022)

Elimina dijo:


> REDACTOR JEFE: "necesitamos algo para llenar. Se me ocurre algo así como _Rusia va perdiendo_"
> REDACTOR: "¿como aquello de cuando los rusos se acercaron a Kiev?"
> REDACTOR JEFE: "eso me vale"
> REDACTOR: "Pero jefe, eso es de febrero"
> REDACTOR JEFE: "¿y quién va a notar la diferencia? Escribe, coño, y no te levantes hasta que parezca un análisis brillante"



Comentario simplón de corte y pega tipo ForoCoches.

Para tu desgracia varios ilustres foreros Pro Rusia han comentado que es un análisis bastante bueno.

Pro ucranianos y Pro rusos no nos pondremos nunca de acuerdo sobre los asuntos políticos de la guerra, pero sí de las características y efectividad de las acciones militares.

En la II GM casi todos estaban de acuerdo sobre los aciertos y errores de las ofensivas alemanas y rusas, ya no digamos sobre la guerra en el norte de África y Rommel.

Pues te repito, cuando se haga un recuento de los mejores análisis "puramente militares" de la Guerra de Ucrania este artículo estará entre ellos. Para tu desgracia, repito.


----------



## Yomateix (30 Dic 2022)

*Bielorrusia facilita una foto del misil ucraniano derribado por sus fuerzas aéreas en Harbacha*


----------



## Roedr (30 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> La libertad de circulación es fundamental, nuestros aliados de Kiev prohiben salir a todos los tios del pais....Genial.
> 
> Los chinos son malos ponen cuarentenas, los chinos quitan las cuarentenas porque son malos.
> 
> ...



Lo de China es diferente. Los cabrones estuvieron ocultando su virus chino a todo el mundo mientras pudieron. Lo sabían y seguían enviando barcos llenos de turistas a Italia. Si hubieran avisado antes, la pandemia no habría sido tan grave. Realmente, son muy culpables de todo lo que ha pasado.


----------



## ransomraff (30 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> EEUU discute la posibilidad de enviar vehículos de combate de infantería M2 Bradley a Ucrania - Bloomberg.
> 
> La publicación informó de que el gobierno estadounidense está considerando la posibilidad de transferir los vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley a Ucrania como parte de uno de los paquetes adicionales de asistencia militar. Al mismo tiempo, los autores señalan que aún no se ha tomado una decisión definitiva sobre las entregas, por lo que es demasiado pronto para hablar de plazos. Sin embargo, en caso de una decisión positiva para Ucrania, los primeros vehículos Bradley aparecerán en las Fuerzas Armadas no antes de unos meses, ya que llevará tiempo sacar los vehículos del almacén, así como formar a las tripulaciones y a los técnicos para ellos.
> 
> ...



Visto lo visto con este tipo de vehículos, no parece muy buena idea para los USA mandarlos. Solo le encuentro una explicación, las comisiones que se van a repartir para reponerlos.

Ese tipo de vehículos funcionan contra guerrillas, en la guerra de ucrania van a sufrir como han sufrido los rusos, en cuanto se crucen con un javelin o similar ruso, desaparece del campo de batalla.
Pero sin ellos, como sin tanques, hacer una ofensiva es una quimera.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Dic 2022)

*Soledar y Artemovsk intentarán mantener a las bandas de mercenarios occidentales*
Hoy, 14:07

El liderazgo ucraniano está lanzando destacamentos de mercenarios cerca de Artemovsk (Bakhmut) y Soledar, diseñados para evitar la penetración de unidades rusas en estas áreas. Andrey Marochko, oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR, se pronunció al respecto.




Según Marochko, las bandas de “soldados de la fortuna” están armadas con armas de la OTAN y viajan en vehículos Hummer blindados. Las acciones de los mercenarios se controlan a través de traductores, ya que los combatientes se comunican principalmente en inglés.

Además, el oficial de la LNR cree que la actividad mercenaria como ocupación se ha generalizado recientemente debido a la difícil situación económica en los países occidentales y otras regiones del mundo. Se están creando una gran cantidad de centros de reclutamiento de luchadores que están listos para ir a otros países y luchar por dinero.

El número de mercenarios en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ha aumentado, ya que el ejército regular es cada vez menos: los militantes ucranianos sufren grandes pérdidas que son difíciles de reponer.

Sin embargo, no se puede descartar la aparición en Ucrania de grupos de ejércitos de países occidentales. Según el jefe del presidium de la organización de toda Rusia "Oficiales de Rusia", el mayor general Sergei Lipovoy, Polonia puede enviar sus tropas a la parte occidental de Ucrania. Lipovoy cree que esto sucederá después de que la APU abandone la primera línea del frente. La invasión de las tropas polacas se explicará por la necesidad de proteger el territorio ucraniano.


----------



## ransomraff (30 Dic 2022)

Praktica dijo:


> ...
> La situación es similar con la munición para los sistemas soviéticos y occidentales. *La industria estadounidense es actualmente capaz de producir unos 14.000 proyectiles de 155 mm al mes, informa el Washington Post citando al comandante de las fuerzas terrestres. Las tropas ucranianas gastan esa cantidad de munición en sólo dos días.*
> 
> '*Europa* está intentando *aumentar suficientemente la producción de munición* para Ucrania y para sí misma, *pero se enfrenta a serias dificultades'*, admite el WSJ.
> ...



Si no hay capacidad para producir munición de artillería es pq no les da la gana y eso aplica a cualquier país civilizado.

Es muy fácil abrir la puerta del arsenal, poner precio a las cosas y mandarlas. Fácil pq es gratis, no afecta al presupuesto, ya estaba pagado y salen unas notas de prensa chulisimas. Producir cuesta dinero, si afecta al presupuesto, esa es la única dificultad, técnicamente es una chorrada.

Pero ningún empresario va a hacer las inversiones en maquinaria sin que le aseguren las compras, no vas a comprar 200 tornos que luego igual te los comes, o vas a montar una fabrica de explosivos por el mismo motivo. 


No se cansan de decir que estamos en guerra, pero debe ser una guerra que no comprendo, en la que no hace falta ni armas ni municiciones, solo desarrollo de nuevas armas de alta tecnología para dentro de una década (que no van a fabricar). Cuando esta más que demostrado que la capacidad industrial es lo fundamental en una guerra.

¿hubiese ganado una división acorazada moderna a un ejercito romano?? no, se hubiesen muerto de hambre cuando se quedasen sin combustible. Un arma extraterrestre con cero capacidad industrial detrás vale cero.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

En Kiev dijeron que alrededor de 3.400 militares ucranianos fueron capturados, otros 15.000 se encuentran desaparecidos.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> L*o de China es diferente. Los cabrones estuvieron ocultando su virus chino a todo el mundo* mientras pudieron. Lo sabían y seguían enviando barcos llenos de turistas a Italia. Si hubieran avisado antes, la pandemia no habría sido tan grave. Realmente, son muy culpables de todo lo que ha pasado.



Pues como te lea la puta rata china te vas a cagar joio......


----------



## Botones Sacarino (30 Dic 2022)

Hordas de Wagneritas destrozados por la artillería al oeste de Bakhmut que se está convirtiendo en un Verdún a pequeña escala para los rusos empecinados desde hace casi 6 meses en romper el eje defensivo Bakhmut-Soledar sin éxito.






Y ojo al eje Svathove-Kremina que parece que los ucras empiezan a presionar allí, la zona se puede convertir en un nuevo Bakhmut. Y dicen qlas malas lenguas que para febrero tal vez podrían lanzar una nueva ofensiva hacia el sur, hacia Melitopol-Mariupol. La franja que controlan los ruskies en torno al mar de Azov es tan estrecha que si los malvados ucras la logran estrechar aunque sea un poquito más será inviable ya que toda ella quedará bajo control de fuego.


----------



## Guaguei (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

Artemivsk por la noche:

Los paracaidistas mantuvieron la defensa y suprimieron los intentos de aproximación a los puentes. Se recuperó un UAV cerca de Sladkoye y se lanzó un ataque preciso contra el enemigo en una zona boscosa. Cerca del amanecer se avistaron camionetas e infantería en número de más de 30 pero fueron eliminadas por los ATGM.
Por la noche un DRG fue suprimido cerca de Yakovlevka y un oficial fue hecho prisionero.

Un misil S-400 alcanzó un TAC de los mercenarios georgianos cerca de Kostyantynivka.

Resultado: El enemigo vuelve a intentar romper muchas posiciones utilizando vehículos ligeros y aproximarse a las vías del tren pero los nuestros aguantan y suprimen sus intentos, hay avances.

Spetsnaz Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

*Kuleba pide "encerrar" a Rusia y "que viva en su autarquía, bajo su rey padre"*
El ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, Dmytro Kuleba, expresó su convicción en una entrevista que publica hoy _RBK Ukraina _de que hay que encerrar a Rusia en sus fronteras para extinguir la agresión e imposibilitar su expansión.

Según Kuleba "habría que meterlos en sus fronteras y encerrarlos" y "que vivan en su autarquía, bajo su rey padre, pero que no ataquen a nadie".

Hay que lograr estar de acuerdo con la tesis de que "Rusia es lo que es, y *nuestra tarea no es convertir a un orco en un elfo*, sino extinguir esta agresión, y crear unas condiciones en las que la expansión de Rusia sea imposible, es decir, de un país autoritario y agresivo debería pasar a ser sólo un país autoritario y conservador", precisó.

Para el ministro, lo principal es que los socios de Ucrania entiendan que "sea cual sea el gobierno de Rusia, Rusia no cambiará en su esencia" y *superar la narrativa de que "es posible hacer de Rusia un país liberal y democrático"*, informa Efe.

Agregó que son muchos los que apoyan sinceramente a Ucrania, pero "siguen sin poder imaginar la derrota de Rusia".

"El mundo no se derrumbará porque Rusia se derrumbe", afirmó.

Por otra parte, reiteró que *cualquier concesión de territorio ucraniano está descartada.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

⚡ Resumen de Primera Línea de la mañana del 30.12.2022⚡

En Jerson el ejército ruso atacó Lozovoye, Kozatskoye y Hornostaevka. En Crimea hubo una explosión en Dzhankoy.

Nada cambia en el frente de Donetsk. Otro ataque de las tropas rusas en dirección a Novomikhailovskoye. La guarnición ucraniana se resquebraja pero no se rompe en Marinka. Ataques de las tropas rusas hacia Nevelskoye, Pervomayskoye, Vodyane, así como desde la zona de Opytnoye. También un intento de avanzar sobre Avdeevka con apoyo de artillería.

Al sur de Bakhmut, las PMC de Wagner atacan de nuevo Klescheevka. Problemas. En la periferia oriental de la propia ciudad, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas ya están intentando contraatacar. También sin mucho éxito. Intentos de ataque de las PMC de Wagner cerca de Podgorodne, Bakhmutsky y desde Yakovlevka. Esto es hacia la ciudad. Al norte, hay intentos de desplazarse a Razdolovka, Vesyoloye y Vyemka.

En Lugansk, el ejército ruso está atacando de nuevo cerca de Belogorovka. Hacia el norte se intenta avanzar cerca de Krasnopopovka y Ploshchanka. Incluso al norte, hay un ataque hacia Dzherelne y Stelmakhovka. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas guardan "silencio" sobre esto.

Vea los informes diarios del analista @wargonzo


----------



## Seronoser (30 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Zmeevik, nuevo misil hipersónico de costa
> 
> 
> Noticias Armada Rusa Rusia está desarrollando un nuevo misil balístico de defensa de costa que se denomina 'Zmeevik': "Баллистическая ракет...
> ...



Con estos misiles los portaaviones usanos se quedan a tiro de misilaco desde el mismo estrecho de gibraltar al oeste, y desde Alaska al este.


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

*Reino Unido cuenta en un vídeo las mentiras del Kremlin-

"A lo largo de esta guerra, el Kremlin ha atacado cínicamente la infraestructura civil en Ucrania", denuncia el Ministerio de Defensa de Reino Unido que recuerda que Rusia afirmó que "solo llevaría a cabo "ataques quirúrgicos" en objetivos militares.*


----------



## Seronoser (30 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> Noticia en español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace dos días en Madrid, volviendo al aeropuerto en taxi, la charo conductora me daba conversación. Le dije que vivía en Moscú, y me miró horrorizada, y empezó a escupirme las frases prototipo Hispañistán: que cómo se vivía, que qué tal las cosas...
Tras explicarle lo mal que estamos aquí ., que yo pago 8 euros de gas y luz al mes, 50 cts la gasofa, etc..me habló sobre la "democracia" rusa.

Le pregunté cuál era su concepto de democracia, si la de españa, donde un voto de un tío de teruel vale 4 veces el voto de un tío de Madrid, o tal vez la democracia de Usa, donde un viejuno pedófilo obtuvo el mayor número de votos de la historia, 81 millones...de los cuáles el 80% fueron voto por correo y gente que no apareció presencialmente a votar...o si me hablaba de la democracia de Europa, donde dos tipos como Von der Layen y Borrell, elegidos por NADIE, se dedican a tomar decisiones unilaterales. Tú los votaste charo?...

Luego le pregunté que qué decían los medios rusos en España, qué versión daban de todo.
Me respondió obviamente que no veía ningún medio ruso.
Y ahì le hice ver que aunque quisiera no podría, porque estaban todos censurados.
Y sin embargo, yo en Moscú podía ver todas las cadenas occidentales, con su versión de lo malo que eran los rusos.

"No sabía..." Pues ya lo sabes. Así que no, Rusia no es una democracia occidental, porque en Moscú tenemos acceso a toda la información, de uno y otro lado, y tú en tu democracia, no la tienes.

Fin del trayecto.


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2022)

*Nuevo ataque ruso con misiles contra Ucrania (30.12.22)

Alerta de ataque aéreo en casi todo el territorio de Ucrania. Hasta ahora, todo va según el escenario de anteayer.
Están realizando ataques contra las acumulaciones y almacenes de las FAA de Ucrania en el Donbass y en el sur 
(regiones de Mykolaiv y Kherson).*
_*
Trabajan la aviación táctica y los "ciclomotores".

Hay una nueva táctica de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa. No se trata de alternar golpes potentes 
con pausas de hasta 2 semanas, sino de una presión constante. Este es el tercer día de huelgas (más dos noches).
*_
*¿Se trata de una nueva fase del conflicto? Incluso anoche hubo ataques esporádicos en todo el 404, tanto por UAV 
y misiles, vamos a ver si es la preparación para la ofensiva de invierno o simplemente una intensificación, 
como una futura constante:*









Massive Attack Unleashed on Ukrainian Territory


On this episode of Fault Lines, hosts Manila Chan and Melik Abdul discussed several domestic and international topics, including the latest Russian military attack on the Ukrainian regime forces' positions.




sputniknews.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Dic 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Si no hay capacidad para producir munición de artillería es pq no les da la gana y eso aplica a cualquier país civilizado.
> 
> Es muy fácil abrir la puerta del arsenal, poner precio a las cosas y mandarlas. Fácil pq es gratis, no afecta al presupuesto, ya estaba pagado y salen unas notas de prensa chulisimas. Producir cuesta dinero, si afecta al presupuesto, esa es la única dificultad, técnicamente es una chorrada.
> 
> ...



Relacionado con lo que comentas, ATENCIÓN QUE ES IMPORTANTE:
EL PEAK MEMORY ES HOY

*De hecho es la primera vez desde la invención de la imprenta que la humanidad ha perdido cantidad total de espacio de almacenamiento fabricado, no cayó por ejemplo en 2008 con el crash bursátil, ni en la crisis de los .com en 2000, ni desde la invención del ordenador. Este extraño punto de inflexión será recordado. *

Guardad y cuidad toda la electrónica que tengais que os tiene que durar.


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

No hay ni un solo ruso en suelo ucraniano que no merezca la muerte y los que estén en ese estercolero llamado rusia, la miseria más absoluta


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> No hay ni un solo ruso en suelo ucraniano que no merezca la muerte y los que estén en ese estercolero llamado rusia, la miseria más absoluta



Uno de tus padres es ruso y lo sabes por eso tienes ese mosqueo...


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Uno de tus padres es ruso y lo sabes por eso tienes ese mosqueo...



Pues peor es lo tuyo,que no sabes quien fue la puta que te parió....manganillo.....


----------



## crocodile (30 Dic 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Eso es admitir que van a recuperar todo el territorio histórico ruso hasta Transnitria. Si no ya me dirán cómo van a reconstruir los monumentos y desnazificar todo eso.



Es lo que deberían hacer pero veremos .


----------



## Trajanillo (30 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues peor es lo tuyo,que no sabes quien fue la puta que te parió....manganillo.....



Yo soy eterno, inevitable, no existo, pero existo. Mi madre es la naturaleza y estoy aquí para reirme en tu puta cara....


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Yo soy eterno, inevitable, no existo, pero existo. Mi madre es la naturaleza y estoy aquí para reirme en tu puta cara....



Tú lo que eres GILIPOLLAS y medio..tu madre no la conoce ni el que se la folló...rata de cloaca.......


----------



## Impresionante (30 Dic 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Hordas de Wagneritas destrozados por la artillería al oeste de Bakhmut que se está convirtiendo en un Verdún a pequeña escala para los rusos empecinados desde hace casi 6 meses en romper el eje defensivo Bakhmut-Soledar sin éxito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como les gusta a los hijo de puta de los nazis recrearse sin pixelar imágenes, por esta razón es esta guerra, pero tú morirás tonto


----------



## txiki81 (30 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hace dos días en Madrid, volviendo al aeropuerto en taxi, la charo conductora me daba conversación. Le dije que vivía en Moscú, y me miró horrorizada, y empezó a escupirme las frases prototipo Hispañistán: que cómo se vivía, que qué tal las cosas...
> Tras explicarle lo mal que estamos aquí ., que yo pago 8 euros de gas y luz al mes, 50 cts la gasofa, etc..me habló sobre la "democracia" rusa.
> 
> Le pregunté cuál era su concepto de democracia, si la de españa, donde un voto de un tío de teruel vale 4 veces el voto de un tío de Madrid, o tal vez la democracia de Usa, donde un viejuno pedófilo obtuvo el mayor número de votos de la historia, 81 millones...de los cuáles el 80% fueron voto por correo y gente que no apareció presencialmente a votar...o si me hablaba de la democracia de Europa, donde dos tipos como Von der Layen y Borrell, elegidos por NADIE, se dedican a tomar decisiones unilaterales. Tú los votaste charo?...
> ...



Brillante , impecable, mis dieses


----------



## dabuti (30 Dic 2022)

MASIVA OFENSIVA CONTRA INSTALACIONES MILITARES UCRANIANAS.


OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
30 DIC, 13:38
*Las fuerzas rusas lanzan un ataque masivo contra los centros de comando ucranianos y los sitios de la industria de defensa*
Se logró el objetivo del ataque masivo y se atacaron todos los objetivos designados, dijo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov.

MOSCÚ, 30 de diciembre. /TASS/. Las fuerzas rusas lanzaron un ataque masivo el 29 de diciembre contra los centros de comando militar ucranianos y los sitios de energía de la industria de defensa durante la operación militar especial en Ucrania, informó el viernes el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov.
"El 29 de diciembre, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque masivo con armas de alta precisión de largo alcance basadas en el aire y el mar contra el sistema de mando militar y los sitios de energía que proporcionan el funcionamiento de la industria de defensa de Ucrania", dijo el portavoz.
Se logró el objetivo del paro masivo y se alcanzaron todos los objetivos señalados, dijo el general.
"La huelga detuvo la producción y reparación de equipos y municiones militares y frustró el redespliegue de las reservas del ejército ucraniano desde las regiones occidentales de Ucrania. Como resultado de la interrupción de los vagones de ferrocarril, el armamento extranjero suministrado al ejército ucraniano quedó bloqueado en las áreas de retaguardia", dijo Konashenkov. informado.

Las fuerzas rusas destruyeron dos estaciones de radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense en la República Popular de Donetsk durante el último día, informó Konashenkov.
"En las últimas 24 horas, tropas de misiles y artillería atacaron 73 unidades de artillería ucranianas en posiciones de tiro, mano de obra y equipo militar en 86 áreas. En el área del asentamiento de Lebedin en la región de Sumy, una estación de radar de un S-300 ucraniano "El sistema de misiles antiaéreos fue destruido. En áreas cercanas a los asentamientos de Vesyoloye y Chasov Yar en la República Popular de Donetsk, se descubrieron posiciones y se borraron dos radares de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense", dijo el portavoz.
Las fuerzas rusas destruyeron a unos 60 efectivos de dos brigadas del ejército ucraniano en el área de Kupyansk durante el último día, informó Konashenkov.
"En el área de Kupyansk, el fuego de artillería golpeó la mano de obra y el equipo militar de las unidades de la 14.ª brigada mecanizada del ejército ucraniano cerca del asentamiento de Petropavlovka y la 92.ª brigada mecanizada cerca de la comunidad de Kruglyakovka en la región de Jarkov. Hasta 60 soldados ucranianos fueron destruidos, ", dijo el vocero.
Tres vehículos blindados de combate ucranianos y dos camionetas también fueron destruidos, agregó el general.
Los ataques aéreos y de artillería de Rusia eliminaron a más de 40 soldados ucranianos en el área de Krasny Liman el día pasado, informó Konashenkov.
"En el área de Krasny Liman, los ataques aéreos y de artillería de Rusia contra la mano de obra y el equipo acumulados de la brigada de defensa territorial 110 cerca de la comunidad de Yampolovka en la República Popular de Donetsk eliminaron a más de 40 militares ucranianos, cuatro vehículos blindados de combate y cinco vehículos motorizados", dijo el comunicado. dijo el portavoz.
Las tropas rusas infligieron daños a dos brigadas del ejército ucraniano en su ofensiva en el área de Donetsk durante el último día, informó Konashenkov.
"En el área de Donetsk, se infligieron daños a unidades de la brigada aerotransportada 25 del ejército ucraniano cerca del asentamiento de Krasnaya Gora y la brigada mecanizada 60 cerca de la comunidad de Kleshcheyevka en la República Popular de Donetsk como resultado de operaciones ofensivas exitosas de las tropas rusas". dijo el portavoz.
Las pérdidas del enemigo en esa zona en las últimas 24 horas ascendieron a 50 efectivos militares ucranianos, tres vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y cuatro camionetas, precisó el general.
Las fuerzas rusas eliminaron a más de 70 soldados ucranianos en el área sur de Donetsk el día pasado, informó Konashenkov.
"En la zona sur de Donetsk, los ataques de la aviación y la artillería del ejército contra unidades acumuladas de la 72.ª brigada mecanizada del ejército ucraniano cerca de la comunidad de Novomikhailovka y la 108.ª brigada de defensa territorial cerca del asentamiento de Prechistovka eliminaron a más de 70 militares ucranianos, cinco vehículos blindados de combate y seis vehículos de motor", dijo el vocero.
Las fuerzas rusas destruyeron dos cañones de artillería autopropulsados 2S1 Gvozdika en la guerra de contrabatería en la República Popular de Donetsk durante el último día, informó Konashenkov.
"Además, durante la guerra de contrabatería en áreas cercanas a los asentamientos de Berestovoye y Krasnogorovka en la República Popular de Donetsk, se destruyeron dos sistemas de artillería autopropulsada 2S1 Gvozdika", dijo el portavoz.
En áreas cercanas a las comunidades de Lozovaya en la región de Kharkov y Malinovka en la República Popular de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas destruyeron un lanzacohetes múltiple Grad, obuses D-20 y D-30 del ejército ucraniano, agregó el general.
Aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron un avión de combate MiG-29 ucraniano y dos helicópteros Mi-8 el día pasado, informó Konashenkov.
"Aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron un avión MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca de la comunidad de Novoyelizavetovka en la República Popular de Donetsk. En áreas cercanas a los asentamientos de Druzhkovka y Yablonovka en la República Popular de Donetsk, dos helicópteros Mi-8 ucranianos fueron derribados", dijo el vocero.
Los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron tres aviones teledirigidos Strizh el día pasado, informó Konashenkov.
"Las capacidades de defensa aérea derribaron seis vehículos aéreos no tripulados de ataque, incluidos tres aviones teledirigidos Strizh", dijo el portavoz.
En áreas cercanas a los asentamientos de Kakhovka y Genichesk en la región de Kherson, Kremennaya y Oborotnovka en la República Popular de Lugansk, ocho vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos. Además, un dron Bayraktar TB2 fue derribado cerca de Ochakov en la región de Nikolayev, dijo el general.
Las fuerzas de defensa aérea rusas destruyeron ocho cohetes HIMARS y Uragan e interceptaron un misil anti-radar HARM de fabricación estadounidense el día pasado, informó Konashenkov.
"En áreas cercanas a los asentamientos de Mospino y Novoye en la República Popular de Donetsk, Svistunovka, Pervomaisk y Troitskoye en la República Popular de Lugansk, ocho cohetes de los sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes HIMARS y Uragan fueron destruidos. En el área de la comunidad de Gorlovka en el República Popular de Donetsk, se interceptó un misil anti-radiación HARM de fabricación estadounidense", dijo el portavoz.
En total, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido 355 aviones de combate ucranianos, 196 helicópteros, 2.756 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 399 sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, 7.313 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 954 lanzacohetes múltiples, 3.746 cañones de artillería de campaña y morteros y 7.827 vehículos motorizados militares especiales desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial en Ucrania, informó Konashenkov.


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Hoy........


----------



## Yomateix (30 Dic 2022)

No se podía saber....como el que enviaron a Polonia, ellos no saben nada...o es culpa de los Rusos que son quienes lo han lanzado, incluso cuando se demostró por sus aliados que a Polonia lo lanzaron ellos mientras intentaban culpar a los Rusos para crear una guerra global.

*Bielorrusia: "Es poco probable" que el misil ucraniano derribado entrara en su espacio aéreo por accidente*
El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Bielorrusia dijo hoy viernes que era "poco probable" que un misil de defensa antiaérea ucraniano derribado el jueves entrara en el espacio aéreo bielorruso por accidente, y que *lo más probable es que hubiera alguna "intención" detrás de su lanzamiento,* informó la agencia de noticias estatal rusa RIA, citando una entrevista que concedió al medio estatal ruso Sputnik Bielorrusia, reporta Reuters.
El Ministerio de Defensa bielorruso informó el jueves de que sus fuerzas de defensa antiaérea habían derribado un misil tierra-aire S-300 ucraniano cerca de la localidad de Harbacha, en la región de Brest, a unos 15 km de la frontera entre Bielorrusia y Ucrania. *Bielorrusia afirma que derribó un misil ucraniano en su territorio*

El Kremlin se ha mostrado muy preocupado por el derribo de un misil antiaéreo ucraniano que, según dijo, había penetrado el jueves en el espacio aéreo de Bielorrusia, su aliado cercano.
*El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano declaró que investigaría el incidente*, *sugiriendo que se trataba de una provocación rusa* y reservándose el derecho a proteger sus propios cielos.


----------



## Argentium (30 Dic 2022)

*La prohibición rusa del petróleo acelera el cambio en los flujos mundiales de energía — WSJ*
13:59 || 30/12/2022


----------



## Seronoser (30 Dic 2022)

Novedades en Bakhmut.
Los Wagner al Sur, parece que han cambiado de táctica y han rodeado Klishchiivka, por ambos costados.

Un grupo va por el norte en dirección a Ivanivske, otro por el sur hacia Bila Hora y el último grupo está bombardeando a los que quedan dentro de Klishchiivka.

Por tanto parece que los rusos no asaltan frontalmente este lugar, sino que lo están rodeando para encerrar a los ucranianos que están allí, acelerando además el propio caldero sobre Bakhmut.

Una imagen de lo que se comenta:





Edito: Parece que la infantería rusa está ayudando a los Wagner, en esta zona, no son solo los Wagner.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Dic 2022)

Argentium dijo:


> *La prohibición rusa del petróleo acelera el cambio en los flujos mundiales de energía — WSJ*
> 13:59 || 30/12/2022



Eso ya lo sabíamos en este foro desde hace mucho, que se estaba cambiando el flujo de materias y energía hacia Asia....ahora falsimedia empieza a darse cuenta de la realidad....


----------



## crocodile (30 Dic 2022)

Anglos envían 2.300 millones de libras en ayuda militar a Ucrania.









UK military support for Ukraine continues with delivery of counter explosive ordnance equipment


Hundreds of metal detectors and bomb de-arming kits have been donated to help clear minefields and unexploded ordnance as part of the latest package.




www.gov.uk


----------



## crocodile (30 Dic 2022)

Se reporta el impacto de un dron ruso Shahed contra un edificio administrativo al sur de la ciudad de Kiev, distrito de Holosiivskyi. No hay información sobre víctimas por el momento.


Iván Rogov


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

¡Estamos comenzando a enviar regalos de Año Nuevo a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania!

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

Sobre el papel de los satélites de reconocimiento occidentales en el éxito de la contraofensiva de las AFU en Kharkiv.

En su artículo sobre el reconocimiento espacial de objetivos en Rusia, nuestros colegas de Rybar volvieron a plantear la cuestión de la intensidad del seguimiento de nuestras principales bases aéreas, puertos, empresas del complejo militar-industrial e instalaciones nucleares por parte de satélites occidentales. Sin embargo, nos gustaría destacar los puntos clave del artículo de The Washington Post sobre el contraataque ucraniano cerca de Kharkiv.

En una entrevista con el periodista, Oleksandr Syrsky, comandante del ejército ucraniano, declaró que gracias a la detallada información de inteligencia estadounidense se había reducido al menos a la mitad el número de batallones rusos en Izyum, ya que las unidades más preparadas para el combate habían sido trasladadas a Kherson.

Al parecer, ésta era la clave del plan final de la operación. Para su implementación, se desplegaron en la dirección de Kharkiv vehículos aéreos no tripulados adicionales para apuntar con mayor precisión a la artillería y reducir el consumo de munición, así como los más valiosos y modernos obuses M777 de 155 mm, cuyo número en cada brigada ucraniana atacante se incrementó hasta al menos 8 cañones.

Sin embargo, el reconocimiento por satélite estadounidense predeterminó no sólo la preparación del contraataque ucraniano, sino que también participó en su ejecución, ayudando a las AFU a encontrar en tiempo real la ubicación exacta de objetivos especialmente importantes para su posterior destrucción, lo que también redujo el consumo de munición. Como resultado, en cinco días, las AFU gastaron sólo 32.500 cartuchos de los 100.000 previstos.

Aparte de la implicación estadounidense, el artículo también menciona el desprecio del mando ruso a la información entrante sobre la próxima ofensiva ucraniana (que todo el mundo pregonaba incluso en Telegram en aquel momento) y la ya clásica cultura del "lavado de ojos" en nuestro ejército, que aseguró la sorpresa y el éxito inicial.

@milinfolive


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2022)

Recapitulación de los cercanos orígenes de este conflicto, para no iniciados
y personal con poca comprensión, no zascandil:

*La OTAN, EE. UU. y UK nazificaron y militarizaron a Ucrania para usarla como arma contra Rusia.*
_* Lease 'El Gran Tablero de Ajedrez'. Nada ha cambiado. Ucrania es vista como puerta de entrada
a Rusia. El criadero de nazis en Ucrania hizo su labor y comenzaron a matar a gente de inspiración
rusa a partir de 2014, poco después del golpe de estado de EEUU/UK. Las milicias nativas prorusas
se organizaron en Crimea y Donbass como autodefensa. El Pentágono se preparó para la construcción
en la base naval de Sebastopol, esperando que Rusia fuera expulsada de su contrato de arrendamiento
a largo plazo. Rusia le arrebató Crimea a EEUU con el apoyo del 90% de la población de Crimea.


La milicia de Donbass solo recibió apoyo después que Occidente derribara el MH17 y lo usó para obligar
a Europa a iniciar el acoso de sanciones a Rusia. En principio limitado, pero lo suficiente para cambiar 
el rumbo de las milicias que se enfrentaban a una inevitable derrota. Minsk I, EEUU reagrupó sus proxies
nazis y Ucrania y atacó de nuevo. Debaltsevo condujo a Minsk II y puso fin al bombardeo esporádico 
de Ucrania del lugar del accidente del MH 17 y finalmente se recuperaron los restos. EE. UU./Reino Unido
utilizaron estos 8 años de hostilidades de bajo perfil a lo largo de la línea de control para construir un gran 
ejército, nuevo, entrenado y equipado por la OTAN y batir el cerebro al personal para demonizar convertir
a Rusia en su enemigo secular.

Al comienzo de esta 'operación' los batallones de voluntarios nazis suman tanto como unos 100.000,
entre los aproximadamente 240.000 nuevos militares entrenados por la OTAN. Se trataba de engañar
a la 'carne de cañón' prescindible para que hostigaran las líneas rojas. 

Se ha adiestrado a las poblaciones europeas y afines, con poco cerebro a que piensen que el estado 
atacado y demonizado es el agresor y que los agresores son víctimas. No hay protestas contra la guerra
y muy pocas vidas occidentales perdidas. Esta es la dinámica que asumen y se creen las élites imperiales.
*_
*Por eso, entre otras circustancias, el problema central no está en Ucrania, sino en el declinante imperio.*


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabíamos en este foro desde hace mucho, que se estaba cambiando el flujo de materias y energía hacia Asia....ahora falsimedia empieza a darse cuenta de la realidad....



Esta es la sentencia clásica burbujera "no se podía de saber..."


----------



## lapetus (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## coscorron (30 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Como les gusta a los hijo de puta de los nazis recrearse sin pixelar imágenes, por esta razón es esta guerra, pero tú morirás tonto



No hay manera de que entiendan lo innecesario y contraproducente que es hacer eso.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

Según mis informaciones, el ataque de ayer con misiles resultó muy efectivo en el punto de despliegue del enemigo en Artyomovsk. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania perdieron un gran número de oficiales entre muertos y heridos.

@NeoficialniyBeZsonoV


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

Ayer tuvo lugar un acontecimiento único.
No sólo a escala de las FAS, sino a escala de la aviación de combate mundial.
Un Su-35S en misión de patrulla de combate derribó 2 helicópteros y 2 aviones. Tardó 2 horas en hacerlo.
En cuanto a los aviones, no está claro si se trató de un Su-24 y MiG-29 o de un MiG-29 y Su-25 y un par de Mi-8.

Esa no es la única sorpresa. Lo épico es que todo esto lo hizo un solo Su-35S en dos horas, habiendo utilizado únicamente cuatro misiles para todos ellos.

Debería haber una larga, larga ovación en pie.


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Cómo Irán elude las sanciones y adquiere aviones de pasajeros

Ante las sanciones generalizadas en Rusia, se ha planteado la cuestión de encontrar la manera de eludir la adquisición de productos de alta tecnología procedentes de países occidentales. A distintos niveles se hicieron propuestas para aprovechar la experiencia de Irán, que durante 40 años de restricciones internacionales ha aprendido a obtener los bienes necesarios de diversas maneras.

El otro día se conoció otro ejemplo: esta vez los iraníes se apoderaron de aviones de pasajeros.

¿Qué pasó exactamente?

Han aparecido en Internet imágenes por satélite del aeropuerto internacional de Mehrabad, en Teherán, en las que se ven claramente cuatro aviones de pasajeros Airbus A340-300. Todos los aviones pertenecían anteriormente a Turkish Airlines y fueron retirados del servicio en la primavera de 2019.

Debido a las sanciones, la República Islámica no puede adquirir oficialmente productos Boeing o Airbus, vitales en la vetusta flota. Por ello, los iraníes utilizaron un esquema con empresas intermediarias para conseguirlos.

¿Cómo llegaron los aviones de Estambul a Teherán?

▪ En primer lugar, los cuatro transatlánticos fueron adquiridos por una empresa de Hong Kong, AVRO Global, que los trasladó al aeropuerto internacional de Johannesburgo, en Sudáfrica. Los aviones estaban registrados en Guernsey, Estado de la Corona del Reino Unido.

▪ Tras varios años estacionados en Sudáfrica, los aviones obtuvieron de repente matrículas de Burkina Faso y salieron de África en dirección a Uzbekistán.

▪ Sin embargo, al atravesar el espacio aéreo iraní, las tripulaciones informaron de una emergencia a bordo y aterrizaron de emergencia en Teherán.

Como resultado, los cuatro antiguos Airbus A340 turcos acabaron en Irán. Está claro que en un futuro próximo pasarán a formar parte de la flota de alguna de las compañías aéreas del país o de la Fuerza Aérea del Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria Islámica.

¿Qué nos dice este caso?

Lo que ha sucedido demuestra claramente la posibilidad fundamental de hacerse con productos de alta tecnología incluso subsanados. Sí, no es posible conseguir absolutamente toda la nomenclatura en las cantidades necesarias, pero sí cubrir determinados nichos y necesidades.

Gracias a una red de empresas tapadera intermediarias y a la manipulación de documentos, los iraníes pudieron hacerse no ya con piezas de recambio, sino con aviones enteros de pasajeros de largo recorrido. No tuvieron que recurrir a operaciones complicadas como secuestrar los aviones o desmontarlos y entregarlos por partes.

Estos métodos también se utilizan en Rusia para comprar piezas, componentes y otros dispositivos en el extranjero. En algunos casos, empezaron a recurrir a esto incluso antes de 2014.

Los acontecimientos actuales deberían ser un motivo para ampliar esta práctica y trasladarla a otras industrias y a la economía en su conjunto. El ejemplo de Irán ilustra bien la justificación de tales medidas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Dirección Zaporizhzhya
Situación a las 14.00 horas del 30 de diciembre de 2022

En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, las tropas rusas están llevando a cabo ofensivas locales en ciertas partes del frente. El mando ucraniano planea un asalto a las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

En el sector de Orekhovo, las AFU han trasladado más de 100 unidades de equipo militar con personal de una formación no identificada a la zona de Orekhovo, y unidades del 108 RR TRO a Vasinovka.

▪ Se ha entregado munición en las proximidades de Shcherbakov, y se ha desplegado una batería de misiles antiaéreos de la 39ª RRF de las AFU en Kamenskoye y en la frontera entre Shcherbaki y Stepovoye. Uno de los SAM de Osa tuvo un fallo en su sistema automático de seguimiento de objetivos.

En el sector de Polozhsky, las unidades de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas rompieron la primera línea de defensa de las AFU en la zona al oeste de Dorozhnyanka. Una compañía del 16º batallón de la 58ª Brigada de Infantería de las AFU ha sido trasladada a las inmediaciones de Zaliznichne para llevar a cabo un contraataque.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Dirección Starobel
Situación a las 13:00 horas del 30 de diciembre de 2022

En el sector de Kupyan-Svatovka, militares rusos llevaron a cabo un combate de reconocimiento sobre una posición de las AFU cerca de Berestovoye. Como resultado de la batalla, las unidades del 64º batallón de la 103ª brigada sufrieron pérdidas y abandonaron voluntariamente sus posiciones.

El mando de la 103ª Brigada organizó la rotación del personal en las líneas del frente en Peschanoye, Stelmajovka y al oeste de Kyslovka.

▪ En el sector de Tavolzhanka, formaciones combinadas de la 14ª Brigada, la 40ª Brigada y la 114ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están llevando a cabo una defensa de posición, a la espera de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ataquen Dvurechnoye desde la dirección de Tavolzhanka.

▪ Al mismo tiempo, se ha observado un número creciente de casos de realización de tareas de combate bajo los efectos del alcohol en las filas del ejército. Mercenarios extranjeros han llegado a Sinkovka para mantener la disciplina.

En la zona de Liman, el enemigo se prepara para una ofensiva sobre Kremenna. Las formaciones ucranianas están difundiendo información sobre el redespliegue de algunas unidades de las AFU de la dirección Soledar a las secciones Dibrovsky y Krasnopopovsky.

▪ Las fuerzas enemigas aprovechan las brechas en las defensas para desplazar libremente grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento hacia Dibrov y Kremenna. Los bastiones están cambiando "de mano en mano en la zona gris". No hay control asegurado por parte de nadie.

Las AFU planean una ofensiva contra las posiciones rusas. La atención general a Bakhmut es una excelente oportunidad para una transferencia encubierta de fuerzas para atacar Starobelsk o Zaporizhzhya.

El éxito en cualquier zona reducirá las pérdidas de reputación de las AFU por el avance gradual de las tropas rusas y elevará la moral del ejército.

La situación se complica por las frecuentes rotaciones de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Kremenna, de las que las AFU son muy conscientes: tanto el reconocimiento radioelectrónico como por satélite están operativos. En caso de ataque de grandes fuerzas, existe la amenaza de una ruptura de las defensas de la agrupación rusa.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 12.00 horas del 30 de diciembre de 2022

Continúan los intensos combates en los alrededores de Bakhmut y Soledar. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están desplazando unidades adicionales para mantener la ciudad.

En la zona de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las unidades de asalto de las PMC de Wagner están avanzando a través del bastión de las AFU en Opytne. Los combates tienen lugar en la calle Shkolnaya, cerca del Liceo Agrario. Los carros de combate ucranianos disparan indiscriminadamente contra las unidades rusas que avanzan desde la calle Illicha.

▪ Al noreste de Bajmut, las fuerzas rusas han establecido el control sobre dos bastiones de la 57ª División de Infantería cerca de Podgorodne y una posición del 17º Destacamento en el lado Krasnaya Gora de Pokrovskoye - Bajmutskoye.

▪ En la periferia oriental de Bajmut, según interceptaciones de las conversaciones de las AFU, se ha liberado parte de las zonas boscosas y se ha comenzado a avanzar desde la planta de Sinat a lo largo de la zona industrial.

▪ Al suroeste, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas establecieron el control sobre otras dos posiciones de fuego de las AFU en las proximidades de Kleshcheyevka y al oeste de Kurdyumovka. Unidades de la 28ª brigada intentaron un contraataque, pero el ataque fue rechazado.

En el sector de Soledar, la 128ª Brigada de Fusiles sufre grandes pérdidas. Crece la disensión en las filas de la brigada debido al número de bajas y a la falta de voluntad para defender la zona poblada. En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han establecido el control sobre un punto de observación al este de Soledar.

▪ Para compensar las pérdidas, 143 movilizados de Bila Tserkva han sido trasladados a Chasov Yar para reaprovisionar la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña y la 111ª TRO RR de las AFU.

▪ Las tripulaciones de M142 HIMARS MLRS han sido redesplegadas en las proximidades de Druzhkivka y Kramatorsk para atacar posiciones rusas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Bulldozerbass (30 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Es lo que deberían hacer pero veremos .



Desde que prometieron que los criminales de la masacre de la casa de los sindicatos de Odesa del 2 de Mayo de 2014 habían sido identificados e iban a ser detenidos y juzgados, ya ha pasado un rato...


----------



## ROBOTECH (30 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1309164



Ya no se molestan ni en escribir los artículos. 
El escritor es un tal Luke Harding. No creo que esté muy preocupado por los intereses de España.


----------



## clapham5 (30 Dic 2022)

El clapham esta horrorizado
Imaginaos una pareja que intenta tener un hijo . El dale toma toma oh oh si , si ....agrrrrrrr . Que tal fue churri ?
Eres la ostia Manolo . Y ahora que ? Bueno , Manolo ...esperemos a ver si me baja la regla o no . Manolo ( oh iluso de lui ) cree que ha hecho un buen trabajo  . Ha durado 27 minutos . Y despues de 21 dias de abstinencia esta convencido del exito de su chorro de esperma ...
Pero unas semanas mas tarde Gladys tiene la regla . El polvazo de Manolo no sirvio de nada .
Manolo no entiende como su rabo de 19.5 cms y sus 14 cm3 de esperma no han conseguido embarazar a Gladys ...
Manolo no lo entiende . Y se deprime ...lleva ya 11 meses intentandolo y nada . Le han dicho que el invierno es bueno para la concepcion porque las celulas epitecondriales del ovulo estan mas receptivas y la movilidad de los espermatozoides alfa y gamma es un 45 % mayor
Manolo vuelve a intentarlo y se va con Gladys a Teruel , a un hotelito en la montana . Es 24 de Febrero ...
Afuera hay - 11 'C . Esta vez lograra la victoria . Dale toma toma oh si , si ....agrrrrrrr . Despues de 23 minutos Manolo quedo exhausto
Cada vez le esta " costando " mas controlar a su anaconda .
Y esto que tiene que ver con Ucrania , clapham ?  Bueno , pues mucho .
De momento los intentos de Rusia por " embarazar " a Ucrania han sido fallidos . Rusia ( igual que Manolo ) lo tiene todo : miembro y semen
( es un simil , joder ) pero no consigue " terminar " la mision , que es : embarazar a Ucrania .
Rusia lleva 11 meses perdiendo en Ucrania porque no ha logrado doblegar la resistencia de los ukros .
Ucrania , contra todo pronostico no se rinde . Y Rusia , contra todo pronostico sigue sin ganar .
Despues de 11 meses de intento esta claro , clarisimo que Gladys ( o Manolo ) tienen algun problema de fertilidad que debe ser resuelto por un medico especialista . Esta claro que el " metodo Manolo " no ha funcionado .
El Dr le ha dicho que sus espermatozoides son escasos y tienen poca movilidad .
Y les propone el uso de la opcion nuclear : la probeta Kalibr TH-33 , lo ultimo de lo ultimo en tecnologia embarazadistica ...
Gladys esta encantada , pero Manolo se enfada . NIET und NIET ...
Lograra Manolo " embarazar " a Gladys sin ayuda ? Bueno , eso lo sabremos en el " Hilo de Ucrania XXXVIII "
Si este post te gusto y no eres antisemita dale un ZANK a su autor .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Ya no se molestan ni en escribir los artículos.
> El escritor es un tal Luke Harding. No creo que esté muy preocupado por los intereses de España.



Es un copia y pega de la CIA…








Luke Harding - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Inkalus (30 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1309164



Joder que basura son esta gente del INMUNDO, quien esta sacrificándolo todo son los pobres soldados OBLIGADOS, no olvidemos que han sido OBLIGADOS a morir en el frente, este drogata de mierda no es héroe de nada, es un títere.


----------



## ignorante (30 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Relacionado con lo que comentas, ATENCIÓN QUE ES IMPORTANTE:
> EL PEAK MEMORY ES HOY
> 
> *De hecho es la primera vez desde la invención de la imprenta que la humanidad ha perdido cantidad total de espacio de almacenamiento fabricado, no cayó por ejemplo en 2008 con el crash bursátil, ni en la crisis de los .com en 2000, ni desde la invención del ordenador. Este extraño punto de inflexión será recordado. *
> ...



¿Estuvo constante el almacenamiento entre 1988 y 2002? Eso es lo que afirma el individuo del artículo.

No es por nada, pero en 1988 los discos eran de 20 *m*egas y en 2002 de 40 *G*igas, y eso sin tener en cuenta el incremento de la cantidad de equipos y la aparición de Internet.

Por favor, noticias terraplanistas, al hilo correspondiente...

Con la cantidad de cosas útiles que se pueden hacer, y de cuando en cuando te encuentras un iluminado sin saber en qué perder el tiempo...


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Los rusos envían oleadas incesantes de infantería para asaltar Artemivsk y se preparan para atacar en una nueva dirección con las reservas - Arestovych
▪ Mientras Rusia envía "incesantes oleadas de infantería" a Bajmut, infligiendo con su masa pérdidas tangibles a las AFU, los rusos preparan las reservas, que se disponen a utilizar en una dirección desconocida y es importante comprender dónde atacarán, dijo el representante de Zelensky.
▪ Añadió que los movilizados han "tapado agujeros en la defensa" y ahora las AFU están en pie.
▪ Ahora Ucrania está a la defensiva "en lugar de contraofensivas exitosas", pero el posible avance de las AFU "depende directamente de los suministros de equipo militar y armas occidentales", resumió.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

El teniente coronel Yevgeny Rybakov, jefe adjunto del departamento de investigación militar del Comité de Investigación ruso para el grupo unido de tropas, ha muerto en Donetsk como consecuencia de los bombardeos, según ha informado el servicio de prensa del Comité de Investigación ruso.
Los medios de comunicación informaron de que probablemente murió en el bombardeo nocturno de la casa de huéspedes. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacan a menudo hoteles y hostales, por lo que es bastante peligroso alojarse allí.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Nuevos mártires. Un sacerdote de la UOC estuvo a punto de morir apaleado en la región ucraniana de Rivne.

Llevaba 21 años sirviendo en la iglesia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (30 Dic 2022)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Solo quería incidir en la idea que a EEUU no se le perdió nada en un mar a 7000 km de sus costas, que se llama Mar de China por una razón obvia.
> 
> Que la noticia da a entender que el provocador es el avión Chino por acercarse al Usano cuando la realidad es que la propia presencia del avión Usano en dicho mar es en sí una provocación.
> 
> ...



Sabe usted que existen aguas internacionales, verdad? o ahora cada quien tenemos que estar donde al señorito le guste?


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

La transferencia de los SAM Patriot es un gesto que ayudará a justificar a EE.UU. a los ojos de los ucranianos tras la derrota de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, según ha declarado un antiguo asesor del Pentágono.

El coronel del ejército estadounidense Douglas MacGregor, en declaraciones al canal Redacted, calificó la transferencia de sistemas de misiles tierra-aire Patriot a Kiev de "gesto de despedida de Washington". Este gesto ayudará a la Casa Blanca a justificarse ante los ucranianos tras la derrota de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la batalla con el ejército ruso: "Todo para que en primavera los políticos estadounidenses y europeos puedan decir: 'Hicimos todo lo que pudimos, les enviamos todo lo que teníamos, pero fracasamos'".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Dic 2022)

ignorante dijo:


> ¿Estuvo constante el almacenamiento entre 1988 y 2002? Eso es lo que afirma el individuo del artículo.
> 
> No es por nada, pero en 1988 los discos eran de 20 *m*egas y en 2002 de 40 *G*igas, y eso sin tener en cuenta el incremento de la cantidad de equipos y la aparición de Internet.
> 
> ...



Lee el artículo, es la primera vez que disminuye, no en 1988 ni en 2002.


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Serbia consiguió evitar un conflicto a gran escala en Kosovo y Metohija que habría acabado en una "catástrofe con la OTAN" - Presidente Vucic.

"Esta noche daré detalles de por qué esta vez hemos conseguido evitar una catástrofe, por qué las autoridades de Pristina no han venido al norte. Pero si hubiéramos tenido un desastre con la OTAN, esta vez hemos conseguido evitarlo", declaró.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza en dirección de Donetsk y destruye al enemigo en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limanskyy y Yuzhno-Donetskyy - noticia principal del informe del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, la artillería rusa alcanzó la dotación y el equipo militar de unidades de la 14ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Petropavlovka y de la 92ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Krugliakovka, en la región de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos hasta 60 combatientes ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados y 2 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, cerca de Yampolovka DNR, los ataques aéreos y de artillería rusos contra la acumulación de mano de obra y equipos de la 110ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial destruyeron más de 40 combatientes de las AFU, 4 blindados y 5 vehículos.
▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las tropas rusas derrotaron a unidades de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada de las AFU cerca de Krasnaya Hora y de la 60ª Brigada Mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Kleshcheevka, en la DNR. Las pérdidas del enemigo durante el día en esta dirección ascendieron hasta 50 combatientes ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas y 4 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, los ataques de la aviación del ejército y el fuego de artillería contra las concentraciones de unidades de la 72ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Novomikhailovka y de la 108ª brigada de defensa tetra cerca de Prechistovka destruyeron a más de 70 combatientes, 5 blindados y 6 vehículos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24228









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sony Crockett (30 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *educación militar continua*
> *El curso de preparación para el ejército se impartirá no solo en las escuelas, sino también en las universidades*
> 
> A partir del 1 de septiembre de 2023, puede aparecer un módulo sobre los fundamentos del entrenamiento militar en las universidades rusas: el Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia envió el programa correspondiente a las instituciones educativas, confirmaron varias universidades a Kommersant. Los estudiantes deben aprender a desarmar y armar rifles de asalto y ametralladoras AK-74 y RPK-74, una pistola Makarov y también estar capacitados para el uso de granadas de mano en combate. Además, se enseñará a los estudiantes a evaluar "los acontecimientos y hechos políticos, militares e internos internacionales desde la posición de un patriota de su Patria".
> ...



Esto ya se hacía en la URSS, mi esposa me dejó flipado en un viaje a Las Vegas, nos fuimos a una galería de tiro y ella escogió el viejo AK47, lo monto y desmonto en un abrir y cerrar de ojos y disparando también estuvo bien, yo alucinando pepinillos , por unos momentos recordé las películas de espías y si mi parienta no sería uno de esos agentes durmientes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)

VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAL



asakopako dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1309191
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309192
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309193
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309194
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Enormes filas de autos en el puente de Kerch en la Crimea ocupada por Rusia. Los rusos están huyendo en masa de la península. Es obvio que no creen en la propaganda de Moscú


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Según mis informes, ayer se produjo un ataque con misiles muy eficaz contra el emplazamiento enemigo cerca de Artemivsk. El enemigo perdió muchos oficiales muertos y heridos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

El nuevo Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de China es el diplomático de carrera Qin Gang.

Anteriormente fue embajador en Washington.
En el contexto de la Guerra Fría entre Estados Unidos y China y su inevitable intensificación, este nombramiento no es sorprendente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)

loca academia de misiles


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)

rusos ciudadanos de segunda, kadivorites de º1


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)

puff


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Vídeo de otra concentración en el centro de Kiev en relación con los soldados de las AFU desaparecidos y cautivos.
Los familiares exigen que se resuelva la cuestión de los intercambios de prisioneros de guerra y que se facilite información sobre el enorme número de desaparecidos (la mayoría ya fallecidos).
El tema de las madres de los soldados ya ha sido abordado por Poroshenko, que financia y apoya mediáticamente estas concentraciones.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

Mujer soldado ucraniana llena de valentía cavando una trinchera en el barro mientras se oyen de fondo las explosiones de los bombardeos rusos. 


Bombardeos rusos abaten a tropas ucranianas en *Lysychansk
*




Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Muy duro.



Sí, durísimo. Así es la guerra.


----------



## España1 (30 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Sabe usted que existen aguas internacionales, verdad? o ahora cada quien tenemos que estar donde al señorito le guste?



Que pinta usted con un caza en el mar de China?


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

◾ Más de 3.000 civiles muertos en Mariupol.

◾ Más de 3.000 cadáveres de civiles fueron hallados en el territorio de la ciudad de Mariupol, según informó el 30 de diciembre el Comité de Investigación de Rusia.

*◾* https://english.pravda.ru/news/hotspots/155336-mariupol/ 









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## crocodile (30 Dic 2022)

A ver , pasen los que decían aquí que en 2014 la firma por Putiniano de los acuerdos de Minsk fue una partida de ajedrez.

Los que decíamos que Putiniano era un lerdo o algo peor al firmar eso resulta que llevabamos razon.

Lo dijeron Merkel, Puercoshenko y ahora el franchute.

A ver que finta magistral está preparando el gran lider para 2023..



Según el expresidente francés François Hollande, las reuniones del Formato de Normandía, lanzadas en junio de 2014 que incluyeron a los líderes de Francia, Alemania, Ucrania y Rusia, le dieron tiempo a Ucrania para prepararse, mientras que los Acuerdos de Minsk posteriores intentaron empujar a Putin hacia un camino diplomático.

"Desde 2014, Ucrania ha fortalecido su postura militar. De hecho, el ejército ucraniano era completamente diferente al de 2014. Estaba mejor entrenado y equipado. Es mérito de los acuerdos de Minsk haber dado esta oportunidad al ejército ucraniano", comentó el expresidente francés.

A la pregunta de si pensaba que Vladimir Putin iba a respetar los Acuerdos de Minsk, Hollande dijo:

"No podíamos saber eso.

Sin embargo, Putin había aceptado el Formato de Normandía, que le obligaba a informar regularmente sobre el progreso que podría lograrse en la implementación de los acuerdos de Minsk."

▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## alfonbass (30 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Que pinta usted con un caza en el mar de China?



China no tiene posesión de esas aguas, lo entiendes, verdad?


----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

Soldados ucranianos capturados cerca de Marinka:


Llegada de nuevos refuerzos rusos a Bakhmut:


Tumbas de soldados ucranianos:


----------



## John Nash (30 Dic 2022)

Sanidad pide ponerse la cuarta dosis ante el auge de contagios en China


España cambia de discurso respecto al riesgo de que el auge de contagios en China se traslade a España con la apertura de fronteras del país asiático. Fuentes del Ministerio de Sanidad confirman a elEconomista.es que toda precaución es poca y que a los controles aeroportuarios se les debe sumar...



www.eleconomista.es





Todo vale para hacer negocio.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (30 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> La política es nociva, como lo es cualquier tipo de nacionalismo y de colectivismo, son cosas tóxicas en esencia
> 
> 
> Pues esas "débiles" mentes occidentales han hecho que vivas de puta madre con todo tipo de tecnología a tus manos...
> ...



Te voy a ir contestando por partes porque es extenso y mereces un poco de atencion.

1º

belisariocastrovilla dijo:

La guerra es la continuación de la política por otros medios

La política es nociva, como lo es cualquier tipo de nacionalismo y de colectivismo, son cosas tóxicas en esencia

R

Buenismo y demagogia a raudales para empezar.

Está claro que no alcanzas a entiender el concepto ni el contexto que subyace tras la frase. Inutil e improductivo intentarlo siquiera









Teoría de la expansión exponencial de la idiotez


Cuesta asimilar el grado de estulticia que en los últimos tiempos toma forma de decisiones políticas o repercusiones mediáticas que condicionan y afectan al devenir vital amenazando nuestro esquema e derechos y libertades públicas,




3tde.es





2º

belisariocastrovilla dijo:

Y además la guerra hoy se hace por muchos medios. Y uno es el ataque cognitivo o guerra de 5º generación, que es el que estamos sufriendo las débiles mentes occidentales.

Pues esas "débiles" mentes occidentales han hecho que vivas de puta madre con todo tipo de tecnología a tus manos...

R

Mas demagogia y simplificaciones absurdas que me inducen a pensar que no entiende como funciona la economía moderna, ni la historia contemporánea, la sociología, y mucho menos la ciencia e investigación.

Inútil intentar que lo entiendas









De la Ignorancia y de la Estupidez


«Solo hay dos cosas infinitas, el universo y la estupidez humana….. y lo primero no es seguro» Albert Einstein. 3 tardes más de Economía




3tde.es





3º
belisariocastrovilla dijo:

Caes una y otra vez en la misma piedra del buenismo y la nube emocional que impide ver la realidad tal y como es.

La realidad es que Rusia ha invadido otro país, punto

R

Nueva simplificación que muestra que eres muy simple y fato de profundidad intelectual. Otra mente occidental afectada que piensa con su cerebro límbico con suerte.

Lo preocupante es que estamos dirigidos por imbéciles elegidos por otros imbéciles con la misma capacidad de análisis geopolítico que tu










De la guerra convencional a las guerras híbridas de 5ª Generación


Las guerras de 5ª geneneracon se basan en la pura acción psicológica sobre la sociedad aprovechando las nuevas tecnologías de la información




3tde.es





4º

belisariocastrovilla dijo:

Esta guerra no va del bien y del mal, ni de la moral o valores. Va de realpolitic. geoestrategia, PODER. y tu te contradices en tu argumentación y muestra mi teoría sobre lo fácil que es afectar y manipular a la sociedad judeocrisitana occidental

Es que claro que existen buenas acciones como las malas, existen los hijos de puta y la gente de bien, y eso lo estamos viendo, porque además me das la razón. Si esos "intereses geopolíticos" son más importantes que la vida de una sola persona, es que es algo contra lo que hay que alzarse
R

Persistiendo en el simplismo la demagogia y el buenísimo, así como en no entender los conceptos en cuento se vuelven un poco complejos para ti.

Además muestras lo cínico que eres al contradecirte mas adelante cuando justificas que se puede masacrar a los árabes, hombres mujeres niños, porque……

¿Son los malos?









La ideología del Pensamiento Debil y las dispensas ideológicas


El totalitarismo del pensamiento débil que lleva instalándose en la sociedad, busca el cambio sociológico favoreciendo el control social




3tde.es





5º

belisariocastrovilla dijo:

Según tu Rusia es mala, y según tu amenaza a Europa
¿Para qué iba tener Rusia interés alguno de atacar Europa estas décadas pasadas?

Lleva años amenazando y tratando a europa del este como sus perros falderos, cada vez que alguien ha intentado hacer algo de una manera diferente, la respuesta siempre ha sido la misma, como fue en Hungría o en la antigua Checoslovaquia

R

Confundes URSS con Rusia. Son realidades diferentes en todas las dimensiones y la situación geopolítica de hace 40 años también.

Persistir en vivir en el pasado muestra muy poca madurez y capacidad de adaptación.

Por esa regla de 3 todos los alemanes son nazis y los Belgas genocidas de negros.

El verdadero problema es que mientras Rusia ha querido cambiar, a muchos en occidente no les interesaba porque necesitaban un enemigo para justificar la razón de su necesidad.

En el fondo tu rusofobia no es más que un síntoma de tu debilidad intelectual y mental que te hace fácil víctima del ataque cognitivo, como la mayor parte del débiles mentes occidentales con su cerebro carcomido por la propaganda









La ventana de Overton y el fin de la Democracia


Quien controla los medios de información, control la opinión pública y con ello el Poder político. ¿Ha muerto la Democracia en occidente?




3tde.es





6º

belisariocastrovilla dijo:

Las guerras se hacen por los RECURSOS, y Rusia los tiene. Lo que necesita son clientes y socios.
Es EEUU y la UE la que querían debilitar y someter a Rusia, y han hecho todo lo posible para ello, y para preparar a la sociedad para que acepte este enfrentamiento mediante la rusofobia

Los recursos sin comerciar es como no tener nada, que estemos así por un "país gasolinera" porque tenemos una lista inmensa de políticos cobardes que han preferido otra cosa es el problema, pero aun así tenemos la inmensa fortuna de poder salir a flote, sal a la calle y mira cómoo están las terrazas a rebosar con cañitas, restaurantes, etc...
Me hace gracia, cuando lo de la "rusofobia" no es más que un comportamiento exactamente igual al de las feministas, es decir, buscar victimizarse por cualquier gilipollez

R

Nuevamente no entiendes lo que lees. Es justo lo que he dicho. Rusia no necesita guerras sino socios y clientes. ¿Por qué entonces iba a amenazar a Uropa, si son las putitas que le fabricaban lo que necesitaban para para pagar el gas, petróleo y otros recursos que necesitaban.

Rusia no ha buscado la guerra con occidente, ha sido occidente la que ha buscado la guerra con Rusia como excusa para debilitarla e intentar controlar sus recursos.

Lo de la rusofobia y el feminismo es como comparar la velocidad con el tocino. No me voy siquiera a molestar en hacerte entender conceptos que están mas allá de tu entendimiento.









Acabar con Putin. Cuidado con lo que se desea


Debilitar a Rusia o buscar el derrocamiento de Putin, es una irresponsabilidad que puede tener desastrosas consecuencias para la seguridad.




3tde.es





7º

belisariocastrovilla dijo:

Según tú la OTAN es buena. Y por eso está bien que los países se unan a ella


La OTAN es una alianza, punto, que un país se una a ella no significa nada más que eso, no son cambios políticos ni conlleva ningún tipo de decisión, por lo que el argumento de la ampliación de la OTAN es una chorrada

R

Según tu pensamiento límbico simplificado, las cosas son buena o malas. Si Rusia es mala y los países se unen a la OTAN porque es buena. No te he visto ni usa condena en tu reflexión sobre los millones de muertos y la desolación que ha provocado en sus invasiones y conflictos generados. Más del 90% civiles

Aun estas a tiempo de condenar a la OTAN y los países que la componen y su criminal carrera internacional de muerte y destrucción desde la caída del muro de Berlín.










La pirámide cognitiva


En la Era de la información la mayor parte de la sociedad apenas es capaz de analizar correctamente la nube de datos que se le presenta




3tde.es






Por hoy suficiente tiempo dedicado a ti. Considérate afortunado

Mañana sigo con el resto

“Solo hay dos cosas infinitas, el Universo y la estupidez Humana, y de lo segundo no estoy seguro.”


----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

Bombardeos rusos:








Sergei on Gab: 'SMO. 2022-12-29 #russia #ukraine #smo https:/…'


Sergei on Gab: 'SMO. 2022-12-29 #russia #ukraine #smo https://peertube.su/w/noFjB3DKLPMNvHefZwJ4SA'




gab.com





Lanzamiento erróneo de misil ruso:








steverino76 on Gab: 'Another ruzzian rocket failure -- this time, repo…'


steverino76 on Gab: 'Another ruzzian rocket failure -- this time, reportedly falling harmlessly near Volgograd. Importantly, ruzzians are using rockets from Q4 of 2022, which means that the paint is barely dry. ruzzia needs rockets to protect the rest of the country. What this seems to suggest...




gab.com





Jarkov y Odessa tras los misiles rusos:









Pureblood Bulldog Breed on Gab: 'https://www.bitchute.com/video/2OMzDWutmJvL/'


Pureblood Bulldog Breed on Gab: 'https://www.bitchute.com/video/2OMzDWutmJvL/'




gab.com





Dejo esta foto de este soldado bien dormidito:








jay323 on Gab: 'when you aren't worried about barrel heat.'


jay323 on Gab: 'when you aren't worried about barrel heat.'




gab.com


----------



## John Nash (30 Dic 2022)

El precio de la luz se desplomará este viernes hasta los 5,47 euros/MWh, el más bajo desde febrero de 2021


El precio promedio de la luz para los clientes de tarifa regulada vinculados al mercado mayorista se desplomará este viernes hasta los 5,47 euros por megavatio hora (MWh), lo que supone un descenso del 66,13% respecto a este jueves y el registro más bajo desde el 20 de febrero de 2021, cuando se...



www.eleconomista.es





Qué ironía...

La volatilidad de los mercados decadentes.


----------



## crocodile (30 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sanidad pide ponerse la cuarta dosis ante el auge de contagios en China
> 
> 
> España cambia de discurso respecto al riesgo de que el auge de contagios en China se traslade a España con la apertura de fronteras del país asiático. Fuentes del Ministerio de Sanidad confirman a elEconomista.es que toda precaución es poca y que a los controles aeroportuarios se les debe sumar...
> ...



Que se la ponga su p.m.


----------



## John Nash (30 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> Que se la ponga su p.m.



Descarga la conciencia de aquel que tiene prisa por cobrar una herencia. "Lo hicimos por su bien".


----------



## España1 (30 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> China no tiene posesión de esas aguas, lo entiendes, verdad?



Y venga con el imperialismo


----------



## cryfar74 (30 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Te voy a ir contestando por partes porque es extenso y mereces un poco de atencion.
> 
> 1º
> 
> ...



No es por nada pero tratar de discutir con un troll es como pegarse golpes contra una pared. 

*«Nunca discutas con un ignorante, te hará descender a su nivel y ahí te vencerá por experiencia»*


----------



## Malevich (30 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabíamos en este foro desde hace mucho, que se estaba cambiando el flujo de materias y energía hacia Asia....ahora falsimedia empieza a darse cuenta de la realidad....



Y por eso los chinos compran billetes de avión como si no hubiera mañana y las chonis Ayuso y Meloni piden restricciones.
La de los bares y la antivacunas.


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Un espía ruso detenido -un oficial de inteligencia alemán de alto rango- tuvo acceso a una enorme cantidad de información de alto secreto sobre la guerra en Ucrania, incluidos fragmentos de conversaciones interceptadas e imágenes de satélite -el Wall Street Journal-.

Trabajó en una sección secreta de Inteligencia Técnica y pudo pasar a los rusos no sólo datos de inteligencia alemanes, sino también británicos y estadounidenses.
Trabajadlo, hermano s









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (30 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Descarga la conciencia de aquel que tiene prisa por cobrar una herencia. "Lo hicimos por su bien".



2.500 millones de dosis a punto de caducar. 
No va más, señores.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Y por eso los chinos compran billetes de avión como si no hubiera mañana y las chonis Ayuso y Meloni piden restricciones.
> La de los bares y la antivacunas.



Las guerras de IV generación son así…la propaganda es muy espesa….


----------



## Snowball (30 Dic 2022)

crocodile dijo:


> *A ver , pasen los que decían aquí que en 2014 la firma por Putiniano de los acuerdos de Minsk fue una partida de ajedrez.*
> 
> Los que decíamos que Putiniano era un lerdo o algo peor al firmar eso resulta que llevabamos razon.
> 
> ...



Quien dijo eso?

Como no fuera el forero aquel PutinReloaded...

Creo que te estas montanto tus propias peliculas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (30 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Mujer soldado ucraniana llena de valentía cavando una trinchera en el barro mientras se oyen de fondo las explosiones de los bombardeos rusos.
> 
> 
> Bombardeos rusos abaten a tropas ucranianas en *Lysychansk
> ...



Acaba de coger la pala, fíjate en los pantalones.
No digo que no vaya a cavar, pero que al momento del vídeo no ha quitado ni una palada, te lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

El jefe del Consejo de Seguridad bielorruso, Wolfowitz, declaró que Bielorrusia está dispuesta a crear una agrupación conjunta de las Fuerzas Armadas bielorrusas y rusas con cualquier composición y número de efectivos.
Se trata de una buena opción, que beneficia tanto a Bielorrusia como a Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (30 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Te voy a ir contestando por partes porque es extenso y mereces un poco de atencion.
> 
> 1º
> 
> ...



Yo me pregunto si siempre eres así de tonto o esta vez es especial porque te lo has currado?
Qué si, que "Ruzia ez mu guena", que todo tiene que ser lo que tu, niñito malcriado, quiere, y eso lo disfrazas dentro de un sentimiento de ser "duro", calificando lo que los demás quieren como "buenismo", eso es un claro síntoma de estupidez aguda, qué se le va a hacer...

1)

Niegas la estupidez de la política, pero supongo que lo harás solo cuando crees que te es favorable, no cuando ocurre lo contrario, que es propio de "mentes débiles"

2)

Me encanta la coletilla que metes de "mentes occidentales", no sé si lo haces para demostrar algo o para reafirmar que eres imbécil, porque consigues lo segundo...te explico:
Eso de "occidental" no explica nada, no significa nada. El hecho de que tú busques ansiadamente esa "diferenciación" es algo que solo demuestras que tratas de proyectar, yo no soy "occidental" ni "oriental", eso es solo una demarcación que depende del punto de vista, nada más...

3)

Quieres hacer ver que sabes cómo funciona la economía, pero no rebates nada, solo te comportas como un niño pequeño al que le quieren quitar su juguete, nada más...hablabas de "mente débil"?, tú? vaya...
Mira, la tecnología que tienes hoy en día viene por gente con cojones que se ha dedicado a trabajar, a pasarse horas sin dormir buscando algo para ellos, y en muchas ocasiones lo han conseguido, y eso ha ocurrido por tener la liberttad de poder hacerlo, no por tener un puto estado diciendo lo que debes hacer y como te sientes que sentir

4)

Me sé el argumentario de memoría, si, mla realidad "ej que no lo entiendeh", "que uza ha conzpirado para dar un golpe de eztado en ucrania y ha lavado la cabeza de la gente....bla, bla, bla..." Hablas tú de simplificación, cuando piensas que una idea tan vaga como esa es un detonante, acaso? no me lo puedo creer...qué cosas...el de las "mentes débiles occidentales".....
Lo que ha pasado en Ucrania es mucho más complejo que eso, pero pasa porque mucha gente acabó harta de vivir de una forma, de maneras impuestas, y del conservadurismo atroz que tiene Rusia y que traslada a todo lo que ellos llaman "Rusky mir". Precisamente los que más han confabulado, los que más han intervenido son ellos....joder, si hasta dudo que hayas salido de Albacete...

5)

No, yo nunca he dicho que Rusia fuese la URSS, lo que si digo es que es un estado tan intervencionista en el exterior como lo era la URSS, (si no incluso más), lo que es innegable es que para la propaganda la historia la a aprovechado muy bien de cara al exterior, de esa forma vemos en España como el más asqueroso comunista declarado SIEMPRE va a apoyar a Rusia, por mucho que no haya estado en su puta vida y no sepa nada más
De la misma manera,los conservas hacen lo mismo, buscando ese "ideal" de estado fuerte y autoritario, como si quisieran (de hecho quieren) trasladarlo aquí

6)

Los recursos, si no tienes la tecnología de muy poco te sirven, pero vamos, hablar de rusofobia por un lado y tratar de que sean unicamente una puta gasolinera, ya ves tú qué coño de coherencia tiene
Luego pones la dósis de victimista a lo "feminista style", ya me he aburrido, espero que hayas conseguido el casito que quieres y la diferenciación que tanto buscas, señor de Albacete que critica lo "occidental"


----------



## alfonbass (30 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Te voy a ir contestando por partes porque es extenso y mereces un poco de atencion.
> 
> 1º
> 
> ...



Yo me pregunto si siempre eres así de tonto o esta vez es especial porque te lo has currado?
Qué si, que "Ruzia ez mu guena", que todo tiene que ser lo que tu, niñito malcriado, quiere, y eso lo disfrazas dentro de un sentimiento de ser "duro", calificando lo que los demás quieren como "buenismo", eso es un claro síntoma de estupidez aguda, qué se le va a hacer...

1)

Niegas la estupidez de la política, pero supongo que lo harás solo cuando crees que te es favorable, no cuando ocurre lo contrario, que es propio de "mentes débiles"

2)

Me encanta la coletilla que metes de "mentes occidentales", no sé si lo haces para demostrar algo o para reafirmar que eres imbécil, porque consigues lo segundo...te explico:
Eso de "occidental" no explica nada, no significa nada. El hecho de que tú busques ansiadamente esa "diferenciación" es algo que solo demuestras que tratas de proyectar, yo no soy "occidental" ni "oriental", eso es solo una demarcación que depende del punto de vista, nada más...

3)

Quieres hacer ver que sabes cómo funciona la economía, pero no rebates nada, solo te comportas como un niño pequeño al que le quieren quitar su juguete, nada más...hablabas de "mente débil"?, tú? vaya...
Mira, la tecnología que tienes hoy en día viene por gente con cojones que se ha dedicado a trabajar, a pasarse horas sin dormir buscando algo para ellos, y en muchas ocasiones lo han conseguido, y eso ha ocurrido por tener la liberttad de poder hacerlo, no por tener un puto estado diciendo lo que debes hacer y como te sientes que sentir

4)

Me sé el argumentario de memoría, si, mla realidad "ej que no lo entiendeh", "que uza ha conzpirado para dar un golpe de eztado en ucrania y ha lavado la cabeza de la gente....bla, bla, bla..." Hablas tú de simplificación, cuando piensas que una idea tan vaga como esa es un detonante, acaso? no me lo puedo creer...qué cosas...el de las "mentes débiles occidentales".....
Lo que ha pasado en Ucrania es mucho más complejo que eso, pero pasa porque mucha gente acabó harta de vivir de una forma, de maneras impuestas, y del conservadurismo atroz que tiene Rusia y que traslada a todo lo que ellos llaman "Rusky mir". Precisamente los que más han confabulado, los que más han intervenido son ellos....joder, si hasta dudo que hayas salido de Albacete...

5)

No, yo nunca he dicho que Rusia fuese la URSS, lo que si digo es que es un estado tan intervencionista en el exterior como lo era la URSS, (si no incluso más), lo que es innegable es que para la propaganda la historia la a aprovechado muy bien de cara al exterior, de esa forma vemos en España como el más asqueroso comunista declarado SIEMPRE va a apoyar a Rusia, por mucho que no haya estado en su puta vida y no sepa nada más
De la misma manera,los conservas hacen lo mismo, buscando ese "ideal" de estado fuerte y autoritario, como si quisieran (de hecho quieren) trasladarlo aquí

6)

Los recursos, si no tienes la tecnología de muy poco te sirven, pero vamos, hablar de rusofobia por un lado y tratar de que sean unicamente una puta gasolinera, ya ves tú qué coño de coherencia tiene
Luego pones la dósis de victimista a lo "feminista style", ya me he aburrido, espero que hayas conseguido el casito que quieres y la diferenciación que tanto buscas, señor de Albacete que critica lo "occidental"


----------



## Seronoser (30 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Serbia consiguió evitar un conflicto a gran escala en Kosovo y Metohija que habría acabado en una "catástrofe con la OTAN" - Presidente Vucic.
> 
> "Esta noche daré detalles de por qué esta vez hemos conseguido evitar una catástrofe, por qué las autoridades de Pristina no han venido al norte. Pero si hubiéramos tenido un desastre con la OTAN, esta vez hemos conseguido evitarlo", declaró.
> 
> ...



Vucic es un Zelensky de la vida.
Pronto sabremos qué ha dado a Usa a cambio de no liarla.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Dic 2022)

Recordatorio.


*A propósito del actual conflicto mundial*


Rusia, China y Estados Unidos son los centros de poder de un mundo que, desde el punto de vista estratégico militar, es cada vez más volátil, por eso es prioritario que se mantenga la paz entre estas potencias.

Sin embargo, por falta de diálogo y acuerdos de mutuo respeto, se vive un periodo de inestabilidad peligrosa y crece sin parar el riesgo de que estalle la Tercera Guerra Mundial, con el empleo de las más sofisticadas armas de destrucción masiva, por lo que en el futuro inmediato Moscú, Pekín y Washington deberán actuar con mucha responsabilidad, no sólo para mantener la frágil paz existente, sino para encontrar acuerdos comunes que eviten la guerra y salven al mundo de su total destrucción.

En el triángulo conformado por EEUU, Rusia y China, los dos últimos mantienen relaciones sólidas, que les permite defenderse de las agresiones del primero. Rusia y China comparten los mismos intereses geopolíticos, promueven un mundo multipolar y abogan para que las relaciones internacionales coexistan en un plano de igualdad; EEUU se opone a esta idea y lucha por mantener su caduca hegemonía.

La explicación del actual conflicto mundial depende del que la exponga. Para el gobierno de Biden es bien simple, EEUU defiende la democracia y la libertad en Ucrania contra la “agresión rusa”. A China le interesa, en lo fundamental, que Washington respete la Ley de Relaciones con Taiwán de 1979, o sea, que jamás reconozca la independencia de esa isla. Para Rusia, el problema es más complicado y tiene que ver con su existencia como país, pueblo y cultura.

En EEUU tienen mucho poder los Neocon, grupo de ultraderecha que ‎controla el Departamento de Defensa y el Departamento de Estado y toma las decisiones políticas y militares del gobierno de Washington. En Rebuilding America’s Defenses, los neocon expresaron la esperanza de que se dé una catástrofe semejante a Pearl Harbor, que permita a ese país mantener su supremacía sobre el resto del mundo. Parece que el maligno les escuchó y se dio el 9/11, a partir del cual comenzaron un ‎sin fin de conflictos, que han ‎ensangrentado el planeta durante los últimos 20 años.

Uno de ellos, Ucrania, cuya independencia fue usada por las potencias occidentales para desintegrar Rusia, para lo cual emplean a los seguidores de Stepán Bandera, cuyas huestes colaboraron con la ocupación ‎hitleriana durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y ‎masacraron a cerca de millón y medio de soviéticos.‎

Entre noviembre de 2013 y febrero de 2014, Ucrania sufrió un sangriento golpe de Estado que derrocó al Presidente Yanukóvich. Por tal razón, en Crimea, Odesa, Járkov, Donetsk, Lugansk y otras ciudades hubo protestas masivas; sus poblaciones exigían que Ucrania fuera un Estado federal. 

Como respuesta, Alexandr Turchínov, el presidente en funciones, inició una verdadera guerra de exterminio. Victoria Nuland, neocon y alta dirigente política de EEUU, fue a Kiev para ‎respaldar a los golpistas.

La primavera de 2014, cuando en Ucrania no había autoridad legítima alguna, Crimea se independizó de Ucrania, se reintegró a Rusia y la población de Donbass decidió su propio destino en un referéndum que proclamó la independencia de ‎las regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk.

Desde entonces, los ucranianos viven un infierno. ¿Qué dijo Occidente? Nada. Amparados por este silencio cómplice, el régimen de Ucrania prohibió el ruso, la lengua más hablada del país; proscribió a casi todos los partidos políticos; impuso leyes ‎amenazando a gobernadores y‎ ‎alcaldes; asesinó a niños, mujeres, ancianos, periodistas y escritores; atacó a la Iglesia ortodoxa de Ucrania, debido a su vínculo con el Patriarcado de Moscú; y perpetró un horrendo crimen, la masacre en la Casa de los ‎Sindicatos de Odesa, donde quemó vivos a más de cincuenta personas, después disparó contra las ambulancias con los heridos. Durante los últimos ocho años, las tropas ucranianas han asesinado a decenas de miles de rusos de Ucrania. Rusia tenía que defender a los habitantes del Donbass y apoyar la elección del pueblo de Crimea, por estas razones se volvió inevitable su enfrentamiento con Ucrania.

Al referirse al conflicto de Rusia con Ucrania, el Presidente Putin dijo: “Hicimos todo lo que estuvo en nuestras manos para construir unas relaciones no sólo de buena vecindad, sino de hermandad… Durante años dimos préstamos y recursos energéticos casi gratis. No funcionó. Por otra parte, los países occidentales empezaron la política de desgarrar a Rusia, de tomar todo lo que estaba mal ajustado y lavar el cerebro de la gente en el espacio postsoviético, especialmente en Ucrania, y lo hicieron con bastante éxito… Todas las hostilidades conllevan tragedias y pérdidas de vidas humanas, pero ya que el conflicto era de todos modos inevitable, empezar hoy es mejor que mañana… Nuestro objetivo es poner fin a este conflicto cuanto antes. Por eso luchamos y seguiremos luchando”.

Todo comenzó en 2014, después del golpe de Estado instigado por EEUU. Rusia ha esperado desde entonces un acuerdo de paz sobre Ucrania, pero parece que a Moscú sólo le tomaban el pelo. Putin se refiere a que la señora Ángela Merkel afirmó en una entrevista al Die Zeit: “El acuerdo de Minsk de 2014 fue un intento de darle tiempo a Ucrania. Ella también aprovechó este tiempo para fortalecerse, como se puede ver hoy. La Ucrania de 2014-2015 no es la Ucrania actual”. La ex Canciller admitió que el acuerdo, que se negoció con la ayuda de Francia y Alemania, permitió que la OTAN entregue los recursos para apoyar a Ucrania.

Según Putin, Rusia nunca se negó a negociar con Ucrania, pero Kiev se prohibió a sí mismo entablar un diálogo. “Se trata de algo muy sutil, encaminado a desgarrar a Rusia, la Rusia histórica, la unidad del mundo ruso. ‘Divide y vencerás’, este lema ha estado en vigor desde la antigüedad y aún hoy se aplica activamente en la realpolitik. Nuestros adversarios potenciales y nuestros oponentes siempre lo han intentado y lo siguen intentando hasta ahora. Intentan dividirnos y luego dirigirnos por partes separadas. Nuestro objetivo es diferente, unir al pueblo ruso”.

Lo antedicho posibilita responder una pregunta sin respuesta aparente: ¿Por qué EEUU y la UE apoyan al gobierno nazi de Kiev y prolongan todo el tiempo posible la guerra contra Rusia? Porque la esperan debilitar y derrotar. Utilizan el conflicto de Ucrania para empeorar la situación de Rusia y a los ucranianos, como carne de cañón. La crisis actual es más peligrosa que la de los misiles de 1962, porque entonces hubo en Washington estadistas como los hermanos Kennedy, mientras que hoy el Presidente Biden y los extremistas neocon sólo buscan eliminar a Rusia. Su estrategia consiste en primero destruir a Rusia, para luego derrotar a China, porque suponen que es mala la sola existencia de ambas potencias, cuando, en realidad, ellos son un verdadero peligro para el mundo.

Esta guerra se podría transformar en la Tercera Guerra Mundial, o sea, en el enfrentamiento bélico entre las fuerzas armadas de los países actualmente en conflicto, si cualquiera de los dos bandos rompe el equilibrio y amenaza con alcanzar la victoria, algo que EEUU y la UE esperan conseguir de manera sencilla, basta con que Ucrania derrote militarmente a Rusia. Para ello, entregan al Ejército Ucraniano armamento letal y costoso y, también, mediante sanciones, buscan la bancarrota económica de Rusia.

El conflicto se va complicar más aún. Antony Blinken, Secretario de Estado de EEUU, anunció un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar para Ucrania por el valor de 1.850 millones de dólares, el mismo incluye por primera vez los complejos de defensa antiaérea Patriot, capaces de derribar misiles de crucero, misiles balísticos de corto alcance y aviones con un techo significativamente más alto que los sistemas de defensa antiaérea suministrados anteriormente.

Los Patriot son los sistemas de defensa más avanzados de EEUU y fueron usados durante la Guerra del Golfo y la invasión de la OTAN a Irak; una batería tiene entre cinco y ocho lanzadores. A su vez, los contenedores de cada lanzador tienen entre cuatro misiles PAC-2 y dieciséis PAC-3. Según el Centro de Estudios Estratégicos Internacionales de Estados Unidos, la primera batería Patriot sería entregada a Ucrania en febrero de 2023.

Serguéi Lavrov, Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, señaló que al suministrar armas a Ucrania los países de la OTAN juegan con fuego, pues si Estados Unidos llegara a entregar a Ucrania los sistemas Patriot, estos equipos se convertirían en objetivos legítimos para las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia.

Sobre los Patriot, el Presidente Putin dijo: “Aquellos que suministran los Patriot a Ucrania, lo hacen en vano. Sólo están prolongando el conflicto”. 

Calificó al complejo Patriot de “bastante antiguo… Quieren tener sistemas Patriot, pues, que los tengan, pero los vamos a destruir… Somos capaces de hacerlo y lo haremos”. ¿Qué va a pasar si cumple esta promesa con instructores estadounidenses administrándolos? No hay que olvidar que cada Patriot requiere para su manejo de noventa especialistas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los chechenos confraternizando con la población local.
> 
> La prensa rusa confirma el incidente pero no la detención.
> 
> ...



"
*Khasan Ibragimov** , un representante de Ramzan Kadyrov en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye, y otros cuatro chechenos fueron detenidos en Simferopol . Uno de ellos agarró a una chica por las nalgas. Su novio la defendió y como resultado, las fuerzas de seguridad chechena lo sacaron a la calle y lo golpearon"*


Aquí el video donde los chechenos le dan una paliza al novio de la chica a la que agarraron por las nalgas.

Tranquilos no Karidov no va a destituir a estos animales (es su representante en la región!!!), está en su naturaleza.


----------



## dabuti (30 Dic 2022)

*100 años del nacimiento de la URSS.
¡QUE VIVA LA LUCHA DE LA CLASE OBRERA!*


----------



## Dr Polux (30 Dic 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Esto ya se hacía en la URSS, mi esposa me dejó flipado en un viaje a Las Vegas, nos fuimos a una galería de tiro y ella escogió el viejo AK47, lo monto y desmonto en un abrir y cerrar de ojos y disparando también estuvo bien, yo alucinando pepinillos , por unos momentos recordé las películas de espías y si mi parienta no sería uno de esos agentes durmientes.



El AK47 es una de las armas que dispone de una caja de mecanismos mas sencilla y mas facil es el montaje desmontaje, por esa razon es una de las ramas mas copiadas del mundo y mas facil de manejar y que hasta los niños las manejan y dominan.

no tiene mucho merito lo de tu mujer....


----------



## kasperle1966 (30 Dic 2022)

*El experto rumano Vasilescu: el general Surovikin ha declarado la caza de la artillería de la OTAN*

Autor : Alexander Dubinin 




El comandante de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la zona de operaciones especiales, el general Serguéi Surovikin, ha declarado la caza de la artillería de la OTAN. El experto militar rumano Valentin Vasilescu presentó estas conclusiones especialmente para PolitRussia.

Hasta la fecha, el ejército ruso ha destruido 3.737 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros ucranianos. Esto representa el 80-85% de toda la artillería del ejército ucraniano al comienzo de la operación especial. En teoría, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas deberían haber sentido una aguda escasez de equipos de apoyo al fuego, señaló Valentin Vasilescu.

_"Mientras tanto, los países de la OTAN han enviado 500 obuses de gran calibre y morteros pesados a los combatientes ucranianos, así como más de 100 lanzacohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS). La mayoría de ellos son autopropulsados y tienen una gran movilidad que evita el fuego de contrabatería ruso. Sólo el 15% de estas armas fueron detectadas y alcanzadas por misiles rusos antes de llegar al frente"_, subrayó el rumano. 



Agencia Federal de Noticias

Gracias a los continuos envíos, al reconocimiento aéreo de la OTAN, a la transmisión de coordenadas de objetivos rusos en movimiento, al funcionamiento de un gran número de drones para corregir el fuego y a los misiles guiados por GPS, una pieza de artillería de la OTAN equivale en eficacia a 3-4 piezas de artillería ucranianas desplegadas antes del 24 de febrero. Un lanzador MLRS de la OTAN, en particular HIMARS, equivale en eficacia a 5 MLRS ucranianos desplegados antes del 24 de febrero.

_"Los cálculos muestran que, en términos de eficacia, la artillería ucraniana no está demasiado lejos de las capacidades de apoyo de fuego que tenía antes del 24 de febrero. Resulta sorprendente que, conscientes de esta situación, los generales rusos no hayan hecho nada hasta ahora y sólo ahora hayan decidido rectificar. El general Sergei Surovikin inició una caza intensiva de cañones de artillería de la OTAN en las últimas 2 semanas"_, afirma Valentin Vasilescu.

Por ejemplo, un informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso señalaba que 17 piezas de artillería ucranianas, incluidas lanzaderas MLRS cerca de la línea del frente, fueron destruidas el 26 de diciembre. La mayoría de ellos fueron producidos por la OTAN. Los drones kamikazes Lancet-3 y los cazas polivalentes armados con misiles guiados aire-tierra se han vuelto más activos en sus ataques contra la artillería ucraniana, subrayó el analista.

_"Por otro lado, el sistema energético ucraniano está sobrecargado y funcionando a pleno rendimiento, lo que convierte la luz, el agua y la calefacción en un lujo en toda Ucrania. Con las últimas oleadas de ataques contra infraestructuras críticas, Surovikin ha conseguido interrumpir el transporte de armas desde las fronteras hasta la línea del frente"_, afirmó el experto militar.



pxhere.com

Posteriormente, Surovikin se centró en detectar y atacar depósitos temporales cerca de las fronteras de Ucrania donde se almacenan piezas de artillería y munición de serie producida por la OTAN.

_ "Según mis estimaciones, la artillería ucraniana es capaz de causar grandes problemas a las fuerzas rusas. Por eso, el ejército ruso no tendrá ninguna posibilidad de éxito en la reanudación de una ofensiva terrestre en Ucrania hasta que no reduzca al menos en un 30% el número actual de piezas de artillería ucranianas fabricadas en países de la OTAN"_, opinó el observador.

*Румынский эксперт Василеску: генерал Суровикин объявил охоту на артиллерию НАТО*


----------



## Aguilucho (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Aguilucho (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Aguilucho (30 Dic 2022)

De parte de carrancas. Viene a spammear el otro hilo? Pues recibe de su propia medicina


----------



## Aguilucho (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Aguilucho (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Aguilucho (30 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


>



_Pero mira cómo mueren
los mobiks en el Dnipro
pero mira cómo mueren
de hambre y de frío.

Muren y mueren
y vuelven a morir
enviados en oleadas
por orden de Putin._


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Dic 2022)

Bueno, solo veo las últimas páginas en blanco, deduzco que tenemos a los troles de la OTAN activos....


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Su actitud hacia la URSS
Encuesta anónima

34%
Muy positiva
42%
Bastante positivo
6%
Más bien negativo
3%
Completamente negativo
12%
Yo no vivía en la URSS, no sé
3%
Difícil de responder









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, solo veo las últimas páginas en blanco, deduzco que tenemos a los troles de la OTAN activos....



_El Soplapollas de todas las tardes con sus o's_


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Putin dio instrucciones a la DNR para que creara un centro de rehabilitación para personas con discapacidad, incluso como resultado de operaciones de combate.
▪ Rusia también ampliará la posibilidad de utilizar un certificado electrónico para la compra de determinados tipos de bienes, obras y servicios por parte de personas discapacitadas. Será posible comprar prótesis dentales utilizando dicho certificado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (30 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Y venga con el imperialismo



Pero lo entiendes o no?

Joder, si no es territorio de China ni de otra nación (que es lo que son las aguas internacionales por definición) China no puede decir donde tiene que estar cada avión, esté a 7000 o a 70000 kilómetros...es sencillo, no?
Al imperialismo te refieres a? porque hay un país tratando de anexar territorios, no sé si has escuchado algo de eso o no....


----------



## ZARGON (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## vladimirovich (30 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero lo entiendes o no?
> 
> Joder, si no es territorio de China ni de otra nación (que es lo que son las aguas internacionales por definición) China no puede decir donde tiene que estar cada avión, esté a 7000 o a 70000 kilómetros...es sencillo, no?
> Al imperialismo te refieres a? porque hay un país tratando de anexar territorios, no sé si has escuchado algo de eso o no....



Base USA de Camp Bondsteel en territorio de la República de Serbia?.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (30 Dic 2022)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Te voy a ir contestando por partes porque es extenso y mereces un poco de atencion.
> 
> 1º
> 
> ...



Creo que es "de lo primero"


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Sobre la necesidad de tratar al enemigo con más dureza.

Sí, existe tal punto, lo hacen, pero no en el LBS. Nunca he oído hablar de sentimientos en el frente, porque los chicos de allí lo tienen demasiado sencillo: o son ellos o son ellos.

Lo único es que esto no se aplica a los civiles atrapados en la zona de combate. Al enemigo le gusta llevarlos a los sótanos de, por ejemplo, edificios de varias plantas (los vi en Popasna) y cubrirse con ellos, impidiendo que nuestras tropas desmantelen las posiciones del ejército ucraniano en los edificios con artillería o tanques. Y los nuestros no los desmantelan. Pero esto no es sentimiento, es el sentido común de una persona normal.

Por lo demás... El mensaje principal de todos es que al enemigo se le puede respetar, pero no compadecer. Esto es por lo que he visto.

Y el hecho de que, por ejemplo, por cada bombardeo de Donetsk no haya una respuesta obvia -esto es el enemigo siendo ceremonioso. Y si hay una respuesta, no creo que la gente se fije mucho en ella. Y la pregunta de por qué demonios toleramos todo esto surge cada vez con más frecuencia. No es bueno.

Hablando de humanidad en el frente doméstico y del desapego de algunas personas allí de la realidad que está sucediendo... Recomiendo encarecidamente ver la película soviética "A Splash of Champagne". Se hizo como si se tratara de hoy.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Guaguei (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Beltrax (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Araco (30 Dic 2022)

Murió uno de los desarrolladores del juego Stalker 2. Según su camarada, Zhyvosyl Lutiy, el suelo es tan duro que debes usar un hacha para cavar.


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

El subjefe de departamento del departamento de investigación militar del Comité de Investigación del grupo conjunto de tropas de la Federación Rusa , el teniente coronel de justicia Yevgen Rybakov, desnazificado y desmilitarizado en Ucrania.


----------



## delhierro (30 Dic 2022)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *El experto rumano Vasilescu: el general Surovikin ha declarado la caza de la artillería de la OTAN*
> 
> Autor : Alexander Dubinin
> 
> ...



La solución a ese problema es parar los suministros y eso son los PUENTES. Simplemente destruyendolos cambian el curso de la guerra, toda la lucha esta al este del rio, todo tendria que cruzar por pontones o barcas y no solo las armas, la munición , la comida, los repuestos, los heridos etc..etc..etc...


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Dic 2022)

Estos tiene la misma información que el burbujista promedio.

"Soldados rusos capturados. *Dicen que vinieron a luchar en Ucrania contra los maníacos, la OTAN, los americanos y los africanos."*


----------



## delhierro (30 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Estos tiene la misma información que el burbujista promedio.



No, tienen la misma información que los foreros informados, los bot otanicos solo tienen propaganda. Así que afirman que los rusos no destruyen nada, mientras en los videos se ve que el ejercito del segundo pais con más blindados de Europa ya no tiene casi blindados de combate sovieticos, ni apenas artilleria propia , ni aviación que no sea traida de otros paises de la OTAN. Pues claro que luchan contra la OTAN, pero eso lo deberian haber tenido claro desde el primer dia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

❗El ejército ruso desarrolla una ofensiva en dirección a Makiivka, LPR.

Según varias informaciones, el cambio de frente se produjo en torno a Ploshchanka, donde la 76ª División Aerotransportada atravesó con éxito varios largos cinturones forestales. La 74ª Brigada Motorizada de Fusileros también participa en la ofensiva junto con los paracaidistas. Las fuerzas principales cuentan con el apoyo de las Fuerzas Especiales del Ejército, que identifican los objetivos y corrigen el fuego de la artillería y los MLRS.

La defensa enemiga es presionada poco a poco gracias a la oportuna identificación y destrucción de los objetivos, pero el avance se complica por el terreno sólidamente minado y los constantes contraataques de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

@milinfolive


----------



## Malevich (30 Dic 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vucic es un Zelensky de la vida.
> Pronto sabremos qué ha dado a Usa a cambio de no liarla.



Un Medvedev. Perro ladrador.


----------



## cemento (30 Dic 2022)

OT, con mis disculpas.

Calópez, o quien cojones administre ahora el foro... ¡Yo te invoco! 
Aparca el daiquiri por un momento, anda.

¡Como uno de los miembros más antiguos de Burbuja, te pido que pongas una puta moderación seria!
Cada vez que entro en estos hilos sin registrar, la cosa está peor. 

No te pido que censures nada. Ni información, ni opiniones ni chorradas. Aquí cabe todo y ya somos mayorcitos.

Lo que es inadmisible es que no sea inmediatamente baneada la gentuza que viene simplemente a intentar joder, insultar o ensuciar hilos. 

Dale acceso a Alvin Reed o a quien te dé la gana, pero no nos jodas el mejor foro en español.


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

*La representante ucraniana de Crimea aspira a recuperar la soberanía en 2023.*
La representante permanente del Presidencia de Ucrania para Crimea, *Tamila Tasheva*, espera que en 2023 se restablezca la soberanía de Ucrania sobre todos sus territorios ocupados, incluida la península anexionada ilegalmente en 2014.

Tasheva, jefa de la Plataforma Crimea, subraya que todas las expectativas para 2023 están relacionadas exclusivamente con la guerra iniciada por Rusia, que ha provocado miles de *muertes de niños, civiles y soldados.*

"Esperamos que todo esto termine el año que viene con la victoria de Ucrania", dijo a EFE, para añadir: "*Estamos deseando volver a Crimea*, nuestro hogar".

Tasheva, tártara de Crimea, recuerda que Crimea es una *región multiétnica *y afirma que Ucrania se esfuerza para que sus diversas culturas coexistan en armonía.


----------



## España1 (30 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero lo entiendes o no?
> 
> Joder, si no es territorio de China ni de otra nación (que es lo que son las aguas internacionales por definición) China no puede decir donde tiene que estar cada avión, esté a 7000 o a 70000 kilómetros...es sencillo, no?
> Al imperialismo te refieres a? porque hay un país tratando de anexar territorios, no sé si has escuchado algo de eso o no....




Seguro que a USA le encantaría ver cazas chinos en frente de Nueva York, en aguas internacionales claro


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Dic 2022)

*Los precios del gas en Europa cayeron por debajo de los 800 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos. m por primera vez desde el 16 de febrero*


30 diciembre 2022 19:29


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Dic 2022)

*Expertos del OIEA reportaron desconexión de línea de reserva a la ZNPP por bombardeo*


30 de diciembre de 2022, 19:32



La línea de transmisión de reserva a la central nuclear de Zaporozhye (ZNPP) se desconectó la tarde del 29 de diciembre debido a los bombardeos. Así lo anunció el pasado 30 de diciembre el director general del Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica (OIEA), Rafael Grossi.

https://iz.ru/1428601/bogdan-stepovoi-andrei-fedorov/iadernyi-protcess-ukrainskie-formirovaniia-vozobnovili-obstrely-zaes
Según él, que se dan en el sitio web de la OIEA , el grado de daño a la línea de reserva aún no está claro, se está trabajando para repararlo.

Se aclara que ZNPP ahora recibe la electricidad necesaria para enfriar los reactores y mantener otras funciones importantes a través de una sola línea de transmisión de energía externa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Dic 2022)

*Estados Unidos intentó exigir a Turquía un "alquiler" por los cazas F-35 no entregados*
Hoy, 18:12


La prolongada disputa entre Turquía y Estados Unidos sobre la compensación por la exclusión del programa de suministro de cazas F-35 Lightning II de quinta generación, en el que la parte turca invirtió casi mil quinientos millones de dólares, ha recibido un nuevo agravamiento. Esta semana, según informes de las redes sociales, el ejército de EE. UU. pidió a Turquía que pague a Estados Unidos para mantener y hangar los F-35A originalmente planeados para Ankara.





Mientras Ankara exige la devolución de los 1.400 millones de dólares pagados por la participación accionaria en el proyecto F-35, así como la compensación por los daños causados a las inversiones realizadas por las empresas turcas, la parte estadounidense exigió la renta de Turquía con el argumento de que mantuvo en los cazas de hangar previamente asignados a Turquía.

según el portal de noticias turco Sabah.

La publicación indicó que en la primavera de 2019, Estados Unidos suspendió la transferencia de equipos y luego excluyó por completo a Turquía de participar en el programa de producción del caza furtivo Lockheed Martin F-35 de quinta generación después de que Ankara confirmara la adquisición del ruso S- 400 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos. Los funcionarios estadounidenses y de la OTAN motivaron esta decisión al decir que la operación de Turquía de los sistemas fabricados en Rusia “podría poner en peligro la seguridad del caza”. Turquía, que ha sido uno de los principales participantes internacionales en el programa F-35 desde su lanzamiento, considera "irrazonable" su exclusión del programa.

El Sabah turco recordó a este respecto el escandaloso episodio de los ejercicios de la OTAN en agosto de este año, cuando aviones turcos fueron capturados y apuntados por radar desde los complejos S-300 desplegados por Grecia en Creta.

Por otra parte, los vuelos de los F-35 israelíes en el espacio aéreo de Siria, donde están desplegados los S-400, no se consideran un problema en Estados Unidos.

notas de Sabah.

El presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, dijo el año pasado sobre el estancamiento del acuerdo: "Obtendremos nuestro dinero de una forma u otra". Una de las soluciones propuestas era que Turquía recibiera 40 nuevos aviones de combate Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, así como unos 80 kits de mejora para la flota actual de este tipo de cazas en la Fuerza Aérea Turca.

Ankara está decidida a promover activamente el proyecto de desarrollo de su caza nacional de quinta generación, incluso en cooperación con Corea del Sur. El mes pasado, después de una visita a Uzbekistán, Erdogan dijo que "la situación del F-35 es en realidad más preocupante para Estados Unidos que para nosotros".

Es posible que Estados Unidos "se haya agravado deliberadamente" con su nuevo paso, cree Peter Suciu, columnista de la publicación en línea de 1945 (19FortyFive), dada la obstinada negativa de Turquía a ratificar la membresía de Suecia y Finlandia en la OTAN. Además, en la situación en torno al conflicto ucraniano, Occidente habla cada vez más de un “acercamiento entre Turquía y Rusia”, a pesar del suministro de drones turcos y varias instalaciones MLRS a Ucrania. Erdogan mantiene un contacto regular con el presidente ruso Putin, y los lazos económicos entre Turquía y Rusia no se ven afectados en gran medida por las sanciones occidentales. Además, Turquía se encuentra entre los países que han aumentado significativamente sus importaciones de crudo ruso.


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

La implicación de Irán cada vez es más terrible, mucho más que la de Bielorrusia, China o Korea del Norte. En cambio apenas tienen sanciones económicas, está claro que el petroleo iraní es necesario en Occidente. 
La única forma de "castigar" esa ayuda es que Israel pasara a Ucrania sistemas de armas más adecuados. Misiles Lora, blindados y misiles anti tanque.


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

12.000 hombres han intentado abandonar Ucrania desde el inicio del conflicto, algunos han muerto - Servicio de Fronteras

Entre los ucranianos que intentaron cruzar ilegalmente la frontera, 12 se ahogaron y 3 murieron en las montañas.
Se han abierto más de 2.100 causas penales por tráfico de personas a través de la frontera, falsificación de documentos y evasión del servicio militar obligatorio. Se sospecha de 950 personas y 350 ya han sido procesadas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (30 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Seguro que a USA le encantaría ver cazas chinos en frente de Nueva York, en aguas internacionales claro



Amenazó con la III Guerra Mundial cuando la URSS puso misiles en Cuba. País soberanísimo y supuestamente con derecho a lo que quiera.


----------



## Roedr (30 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> 12.000 hombres han intentado abandonar Ucrania desde el inicio del conflicto, algunos han muerto - Servicio de Fronteras
> 
> Entre los ucranianos que intentaron cruzar ilegalmente la frontera, 12 se ahogaron y 3 murieron en las montañas.
> Se han abierto más de 2.100 causas penales por tráfico de personas a través de la frontera, falsificación de documentos y evasión del servicio militar obligatorio. Se sospecha de 950 personas y 350 ya han sido procesadas.
> ...



Pobre gente. De estos no se solidarizan las ONGs.


----------



## Harman (30 Dic 2022)

Batalla por Artemivsk: combates encarnizados, nuestras tropas cubren las posiciones enemigas con fuego pesado
"Están trabajando tanto en personal como en vehículos blindados. Trabajan a la velocidad del rayo", informa el corresponsal militar iz.ru Yaroslav Bogat.
Los vehículos anfibios autopropulsados Nona están golpeando activamente a las AFU, pueden golpear con fuego directo o "lanzar minas" con un toldo justo detrás de los altos refugios. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Dic 2022)

*¿Hasta cuándo?*

El mundo está involucionando. La barbarie se impone. Una serie de valores, principios y comportamientos que la humanidad había aceptado como válidos -a pesar que los mismos son expresión de las sociedades de clases antagónicas- y que buena parte de esa misma humanidad los considere “normales”, están siendo avasallados, maltratados y excluidos de la cotidianidad de la vida.

Las noticias en este sentido son apabullantes. Ya va siendo natural que las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania con el apoyo de la OTAN, bombardeen hospitales, jardines infantiles y parques de diversiones. Las informaciones de la prensa libre traen la noticia de que uno de los proyectiles lanzados por el ejército neonazi, impactó en la sala de pediatría del centro hospitalario causando muertos y heridos. Todo ello con las armas de la “ayuda humanitaria” de Europa y Estados Unidos. Otro tanto ocurre en Palestina donde el ejército sionista asesina niños con total impunidad

Todos los argumentos que se utilizan para enviar armas a Ucrania y para apoyar a la entidad sionista, son los mismos que justifican las medidas coercitivas unilaterales contra Venezuela, Cuba, Nicaragua y otros países. Se ha llegado al colmo de la indecencia y la ausencia de escrúpulos. La carencia de cualquier tipo de ética los lleva a evidenciar, sin ninguna impudicia, crímenes de lesa humanidad que afectan la vida y conducen a la muerte de decenas de miles de ciudadanos. No les importa inyectar dinero y armamento al gobierno nazi de Ucrania y al sionista de Israel que vienen a ser lo mismo.

Durante el pasado mes de noviembre, un proyecto de resolución presentado en la ONU para rechazar la glorificación del nazismo, el neonazismo y otras prácticas, fue aprobado por la inmensa mayoría de los países del planeta pero rechazado por Estados Unidos, Canadá, Japón, Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Gran Bretaña y la Unión Europea. En otras palabras, estos países consideran que el nazismo debería ser exaltado como valor universal. Tal vez sea esta la explicación de su apoyo irrestricto al régimen nazi de Ucrania.

Creo que el debate sobre estos temas supera la coyuntura, se debe ir a los fundamentos, a lo estructural, a lo que tiene carácter estratégico para los intereses de la humanidad. En este sentido, se puede decir que la crisis de valores tiene que ver con la implosión de una serie de procesos que el mundo está viviendo y que guardan relación con la ineficacia de ciertos constructos teóricos que ya no sirven para analizar la situación del momento, me refiero a definiciones como democracia, izquierda y derecha, separación de poderes, alternabilidad en el gobierno, libertad de prensa y de expresión, Estado de derecho y otros que hoy son solo instrumentos para la dominación, y que incluso hasta algunos sectores de la izquierda han asumido… y hasta defendido por su incapacidad de construir puntos de vista alternos, creer en ellos y usarlos como herramientas de construcción de la sociedad nueva.

En esa medida, ante nuestra incapacidad de creación teórica y de hacer práctica revolucionaria, hemos sido empujados a la defensa y salvaguarda de la conceptualización que emana de las sociedades de clases antagónicas. Todos sabemos que esos enunciados transformados en paradigmas de los que han ostentado el poder fueron emitidos hace muchos siglos y hasta milenios atrás cuando el mundo era totalmente diferente al actual. Seguir sustentándolos, es una entelequia e incluso un absurdo. Es los que quieren los que nos dominan. Uno de esos paradigmas es el de democracia tal como se conceptúa en Occidente. Como prueba de su total falsedad basta ver lo que está ocurriendo en Perú o en Estados Unidos, el propio corazón del mundo occidental capitalista que reverencia la democracia representativa.

Cuando un connotado líder occidental como lo es Josep Borrell establece una diferencia para el mundo en el que Europa es un jardín y el resto, una selva, se puede entender a la perfección el intríngulis que se nos pretende obligar a asumir. Con ello se justifica la expansión de la OTAN como expansión del hermoso jardín capitalista que debe construirse en todo el planeta para salvar a la humanidad de la barbarie de la selva. Ello es necesario incluso a costa de la guerra, el genocidio y hasta de la destrucción de la vida en el Tierra.

En esto de las definiciones, siglos de eurocentrismo nos han hecho creer que Europa es la madre de la civilización mundial y el ejemplo a seguir. Vale recordar que las grandes civilizaciones de la antigüedad: China, India, Persia, Mesopotamia, Egipto, la maya, la azteca y la inca, ninguna estuvo en Europa.

En realidad, Europa es expresión de lo peor de la historia de la humanidad, allí nació el capitalismo y el imperialismo, el esclavismo y el colonialismo, allí se desarrollaron las dos guerras más brutales que el mundo pueda recordar. Europa expone en sus museos, sin impudicia, toda la barbarie que le es propia y que manifiesta lo más execrable de la condición humana.

En la actualidad, sus sistemas monárquicos que se venden entre oropeles como ejemplo de estabilidad político, su parlamento corrupto al servicio de repudiables realezas de otros continentes y su estructura militar organizada bajo la figura de la OTAN que no es más que manifestación edulcorada de su transformación en colonia de Estados Unidos que la compró a través del Plan Marshall, son clara manifestación de una putrefacción que el mundo no soportará por mucho tiempo más.

Mientras existan, hay que mantener relaciones con ellos, como con todos, pero sobre la base del respeto mutuo. La defensa de la soberanía y la capacidad de tomar decisiones sin interferencias externas debería ser piedra angular de la política exterior de cualquier país que se respete. Otro tipo de vínculo no debe ni puede ser aceptado bajo ninguna condición.

En el caso de América Latina, Europa solo desea tener una buena relación para alimentar los sucios intereses de sus bancos y sus empresas expoliadoras. Los gobiernos son meros servidores para garantizar el robo de nuestras riquezas.

En este sentido, me parece absolutamente indigno que todavía en el siglo XXI sigamos considerando a los países de Europa como avales o garantes de algo. ¿Hasta cuándo? No puedo concebir que para entenderse entre venezolanos o entre colombianos se tenga que recurrir a Noruega o a Francia para que den fe de nuestra buena voluntad para solucionar los problemas internos. Noruega finge apoyar la paz en América Latina y al mismo tiempo como país de la OTAN le da soporte al gobierno nazi de Kiev. De hecho es el sexto mayor contribuyente con armamento y recursos financieros con más de 550 millones de dólares para que Zelenski continúe su labor genocida. Es decir, “trabaja” por la paz en América Latina y trabaja por la guerra en Europa ¿cuánta inmoralidad?… y nosotros lo aceptamos. ¿Hasta cuándo?

¿Acaso no tenemos CELAC? ¿Para que creamos nuestras instituciones si pensamos que no pueden ser avales o garantes? La CELAC debe ser mucho más que reuniones de discursos y aplausos. ¿Hasta cuándo vamos a seguir creyendo en la salvaje Europa como sinónimo de paz?

Qué puede ser un continente como Europa cuando permanece en silencio mientras Estados Unidos hunde su moneda. No son nada, dependen del comercio con China, de la energía de Rusia y de la “seguridad” que le proporciona su condición de vasallos de Estados Unidos. Viven del pasado y de la historia que ellos mismos se construyeron a partir del dinero que les proporcionó el robo, el ultraje y el genocidio de cientos de millones de seres humanos. Han edulcorado la historia para venderse como civilizadores y cultos.

Ellos no pueden ser aval para la solución de nuestros problemas como no lo puede ser la OEA. A la vista está lo que le sucedió a Bolivia y más recientemente a Perú. Necesitar a la OEA es necesitar a Estados Unidos. En nuestro, caso como república bolivariana que somos, no es aceptable bajo ningún concepto invitar a Estados Unidos o a Europa para resolver nuestros negocios como lo dijo el Libertador. Por algo no los invitó al Congreso de Panamá en 1826. Debemos estar a la altura de nuestros pueblos, construyendo nuestras instituciones, dándoles credibilidad y concediéndole el poder que otorga la soberanía popular para resolver nuestros asuntos y salir adelante.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (30 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero lo entiendes o no?
> 
> Joder, si no es territorio de China ni de otra nación (que es lo que son las aguas internacionales por definición) China no puede decir donde tiene que estar cada avión, esté a 7000 o a 70000 kilómetros...es sencillo, no?
> Al imperialismo te refieres a? porque hay un país tratando de anexar territorios, no sé si has escuchado algo de eso o no....



O sea que cuando lo de los misiles, los americanos no tenian ninguna razón, no?


----------



## crocodile (30 Dic 2022)

Se reporta que las pérdidas ucranianas en Bakhmut son de 10 a 1 respecto a las rusas. 


Iván Rogov


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

*Victorias y reveses del primer año de guerra*

El experto militar Boris Rozhin habla sobre las etapas de la Guerra, la liberación de la LPR, los errores del ejército ruso y la legalización de las empresas militares privadas - especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok


- ¿En qué etapas dividiría los últimos 10 meses de la CBO?

1. Desde el inicio hasta la retirada de Kiev
2. Finales de marzo-principios de mayo - finalización de la batalla por Mariupol
3. Mayo-julio - liberación de la LPR
4. Agosto-septiembre - Contraofensiva de las AFU. Pérdida de Izyum, exitosa operación defensiva en la cabeza de puente de la Margen Derecha
5. Octubre-diciembre - formación final de un frente posicional, retirada de Jerson.

- ¿Qué victoria en el frente considera más significativa?

- La derrota del enemigo en Severodonetsk-Lysychansk que permitió liberar la LPR. Lo siguiente en importancia es el cerco y la derrota de la guarnición de Mariupol de las AFU. En ambas batallas el enemigo sufrió grandes pérdidas en personal y equipo, perdió ciudades importantes y dejó atrás grandes zonas.
Además la victoria en Mariupol permitió a Rusia crear un corredor terrestre hacia Crimea y convertir el mar de Azov en un mar interior ruso.

- Una pregunta similar pero del signo contrario. ¿Qué contratiempo le causó la impresión más dolorosa?

La derrota en Balakleya que provocó la retirada forzosa de Izyum y la posterior pérdida de Kupiansk y Krasnyi Liman. Se había advertido de esta posibilidad, pero no se tomaron las medidas adecuadas por lo que se permitió la pérdida de territorio y de considerable material. Desde el punto de vista militar es nuestra derrota más importante en 2022.

- Ahora, 10 meses después del inicio de la CBO, ¿podemos decir que no estabamos suficientemente preparados para el nivel de conflicto militar que está teniendo lugar en Ucrania?

- Como han demostrado los acontecimientos en el frente, nadie estaba totalmente preparado para el tipo de guerra que ha surgido en Ucrania. Incluida Rusia, que tuvo que adaptarse al tipo de guerra para la que no se había preparado. Como ya se señaló en marzo, la guerra seguirá el camino de Siria, lo que implica frentes ampliados y una duración indefinida de la guerra con su máxima internacionalización. Los problemas de la Federación Rusa eran principalmente de naturaleza objetiva, a lo que se sumaban diversos errores no forzados de carácter organizativo y de gestión, algunos de los cuales ya habían sido reconocidos oficialmente en otoño.

- Uno de los principales héroes del HMS fueron los miembros de las PMC de Wagner, que obtuvieron buenos resultados en las operaciones de combate. ¿Era de esperar, dada la implicación de las PMC en la guerra siria, o aún así fue una especie de sorpresa?

- Desde que seguimos las operaciones del PMC de Wagner en Siria, Libia y África, no hay sorpresas sobre sus éxitos. La labor de combate cualitativo del PMC Wagner pudo observarse en Siria (por ejemplo, durante el asalto a Palmira y Akerbat) o en Libia durante los combates por Trípoli. Por supuesto para quienes no hayan seguido el trabajo de Wagner el éxito del PMC fue un tanto sorprendente. El principal resultado de esta participación es el hecho de que las empresas militares privadas han recibido plena legalización en Rusia, incluso en ausencia de la ley que regula las actividades de las empresas militares privadas. No de jure, sino de facto.

@voenkorKotenok


----------



## Bartleby (30 Dic 2022)

Valentina Lisitsa, la mejor pianista del mundo, ucraniana. Nos cuenta cosas que quienes no quieren que conozcas la verdad te lo omiten. Y esque, la guerra no comenzó cuando nos dijeron que comenzó. Conocer el comienzo de las cosas es fundamental para poder tener una opinión válida de lo que sucede.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Milagro: un misil cae en una casa ucraniana, pero no explota
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Y tan milagro! Como que eso no es Ruso y es un misil antiaéreo S-300 Ucraniano.


----------



## NPI (30 Dic 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Es impossible qué el UK vuelve al EU, y solo in loco Ignorante dira qué el UK volera Al EU en el 2023..
> Negociar la entrada del UK al EU tardara Una decada la idea qué el UK y EU pueden hacer como Russia y aprobar la fusion en una fin de semana despues de Una referendum Paco y corrupto solo demurstra la ignorancia y bajo nivel de Los lideres Rusos.



El PANCHO DISFRAZADO de INGLÉS berrea en la madrugada y que casualidad que otro pancho le da zanx, ¿será una de sus cuentas secundarias?


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

Los últimos tanques T-90M "Breakthrough" al servicio de PMC "Wagner" cerca de Bakhmut (Artyomovsk).
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

El hijoPutin cree que él representa una nueva fase de la historia de Rusia, esta vez asociada al eurasianismo; sin embargo, el hijoPutin podía está orquestando -sin saberlo- los coletazos finales de una Federación Rusa, que cae en picado hacia su desmembración (demasiadas repúblicas interiores y poca sustancia de unión federal).


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2022)

Son como niños...
Se montan un cirio para la historia de los precios del petroleo ruso,para acabar en esto:
*EE. UU. no considerará que el petróleo sea de origen ruso una vez que se transforme en otra jurisdicción.

WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — Los productos petroleros rusos ya no se considerarán de origen ruso 
y estarán sujetos al precio máximo una vez que se transformen en otra jurisdicción, anunció 
el viernes el Tesoro de EE.UU. *









US Won't Consider Petroleum to Be of Russian Origin Once It is Transformed in Another Jurisdiction


Russian petroleum products will no longer be considered to be of Russian origin and subject to the price cap once they are transformed in another jurisdiction, the US Treasury announced on Friday.




sputniknews.com


----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> ¡Y tan milagro! Como que eso no es Ruso y es un misil antiaéreo S-300 Ucraniano.



Ahí se comprende, aunque sigue siendo un milagro que el misil no explotara en ese hogar


----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

Brevemente sobre la situación en la zona de Kremenna. Desde ayer el enemigo intenta abrirse paso al suroeste de Kremenna y ataca cerca de Shipilovka, hacia Staraya Krasnyanka. La aviación de nuestro ejército está activa, la artillería enemiga y los helicópteros de ataque también. De interés. Ayer, en la zona de responsabilidad de la 144 división de infantería motorizada fue identificada una concentración enemiga en las zonas boscosas cerca de Kremenna, la artillería funcionó como es debido y el enemigo fue alcanzado.


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Son como niños...
> Se montan un cirio para la historia de los precios del petroleo ruso,para acabar en esto:
> *EE. UU. no considerará que el petróleo sea de origen ruso una vez que se transforme en otra jurisdicción.
> 
> ...



Tontos no son, la impresora y la propaganda no mueve la industria, se necesita el petróleo....si no hay suministros rusos el problema es más grave de lo que parece.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Son como niños...
> Se montan un cirio para la historia de los precios del petroleo ruso,para acabar en esto:
> *EE. UU. no considerará que el petróleo sea de origen ruso una vez que se transforme en otra jurisdicción.
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Pues menos mal que el trabajo es encomiable, están arrinconados sin poder recuperar territorio. Y como no pueden pues misiles a la población.

Ejercito de pandereta.


----------



## ATDTn (30 Dic 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Acaba de coger la pala, fíjate en los pantalones.
> No digo que no vaya a cavar, pero que al momento del vídeo no ha quitado ni una palada, te lo puedo asegurar.



La típica modelo fashion. 
Con lo fácil que sería echarle un poco de barro al uniforme y cara


----------



## Eslacaña (30 Dic 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> _Pero mira cómo mueren
> los mobiks en el Dnipro
> pero mira cómo mueren
> de hambre y de frío.
> ...



A tomar por culo payaso, parece mentira que tengas 15 años en el foro.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Dic 2022)

...


Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Lee el artículo, es la primera vez que disminuye, no en 1988 ni en 2002.



*Off-Topic*

Este artículo no tiene en cuenta la evolución en la compresión de datos, ni los distintos repositorios que existen para no duplicar fuentes.
Aparte es lógico que un proceso o evolución experimente una etapa exponencial para luego pasar a una curva en forma de sigma.

Actualmente la gente consulta con la wiki más que con enciclopedias, no por desaparecer las enciclopedias desaparece la información, un programador hace lo mismo va a repositorios donde saca el código que necesita y lo usa, en lugar de tener una librería (informática) con todo los códigos existentes en un lenguaje informático.

YouTube es un gran repositorio de canciones, en lugar de tenerlos tu físicamente, creas una lista y escuchas los temas que te gustan.


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (30 Dic 2022)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin; sobre la lucha por un lugar en un mundo multipolar, los aliados de Moscú, la amenaza de una confrontación directa con Occidente y una nueva Guerra Fría - especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

- ¿Cuál es el principal resultado político nacional de los últimos meses?

- Rusia ha alcanzado por fin la plena soberanía militar, política y económica. El actual orden mundial se derrumba y Rusia lucha por su lugar en un futuro mundo multipolar. Ahora todo depende sólo de nosotros. A diferencia de la mayoría de los países que no tienen una entidad político-militar, ahora somos plenamente independientes, lo que justifica por sí mismo el inicio de la CBO, aunque incluso Putin admite que fue tardía tras las promesas de Occidente.

Estos procesos están afectando enormemente a la situación interna del país. Me gustan los cambios en la sociedad, pero siguen siendo insuficientes. Pasará algún tiempo más antes de que liquidemos por completo los "santos 90" y paguemos todas las facturas.

- ¿Qué países han demostrado durante estos meses ser socios fiables de Rusia? Y a la inversa, ¿qué Estados han decepcionado en su postura?

- China, Irán, Venezuela, la RPDC, Bielorrusia, Cuba. En cuanto a decepciones, no puedo decir ninguno. Todo el mundo se comporta dentro de lo esperado, incluso algunos socios de la OTSC de los que inicialmente no esperaba nada (esto no se aplica a Bielorrusia, que ha ayudado a Rusia en la medida de sus posibilidades).

Por otra parte, está Turquía, que usa dos sillas y se guía por sus propios intereses. A pesar de suministrar armas a Ucrania, Erdogan ha seguido siendo un útil compañero de viaje para Rusia, ayudando a redirigir los flujos comerciales y a crear sistemas de importación paralelos. El "amigo Recep" no es un aliado, y no es aconsejable darle la espalda pero el esquema de interacción "nada personal - sólo negocios" sigue funcionando.

- En su opinión, ¿hasta qué punto el CBO ha acercado a Rusia y Estados Unidos a una confrontación directa? ¿O se trata de riesgos de naturaleza totalmente distinta?

- Los riesgos son muy elevados, y una colisión de este tipo podría producirse ya en 2023. Las razones son obvias: Estados Unidos, tras fracasar en su intento de derrotar y hacer capitular a Rusia, tiene que seguir subiendo la apuesta, pero le quedan pocos movimientos antes de que el uso de armas nucleares pase a primer plano, como ocurrió en 1962 o 1983.

Rusia no tiene ningún interés en una crisis nuclear de este tipo, pero debería estar preparada para una en caso de ataque de la OTAN a Bielorrusia o Kaliningrado. Cuanto mejor comunique Rusia estas perspectivas a Occidente, mayores serán las posibilidades de que no se cruce la proverbial línea roja. Mientras tanto, vemos cómo se enfatizan las líneas rojas de Rusia que no amenazan a Occidente con la aniquilación. Occidente sólo entiende de fuerza, no se preocupa en escuchar protestas.

- ¿Hasta qué punto es adecuada la opinión de que todo el año 2022 fue una especie de preparación para la campaña decisiva de 2023?

- En mi opinión, se trata de una simplificación. 2022 fue el primer año de una guerra que no necesariamente durará sólo 2 años. Dada la experiencia de las guerras Irán-Irak e Indo-Pakistán, así como la experiencia siria, una guerra de este tipo podría prolongarse mucho más. EE.UU planea descaradamente hacer durar la guerra hasta 2025-2026. Deberíamos hacer lo mismo, creando la preparación y las capacidades necesarias para librar una guerra de este tipo durante varios años, al tiempo que nos ocupamos de la modernización del país para adaptarlo a las realidades actuales.

La Guerra Fría, independientemente del momento en que se produzca la guerra en Ucrania, durará mucho tiempo, al igual que el final de la Guerra de Corea no supuso el final de la Guerra Fría. Tenemos que prepararnos para un largo conflicto y trabajar seriamente en el desarrollo del país en las nuevas realidades.

Las sanciones no se levantarán en un futuro previsible. También son probables otros conflictos en los que Rusia y Estados Unidos se enfrenten en el territorio de terceros países. Cualquiera que recuerde la última Guerra Fría sabe cómo es. En cuanto a los éxitos puramente militares en el frente, todo depende exclusivamente de los militares y de cómo lleven a cabo la campaña de 2023.

@voenkorKotenok


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que cuando acabe la guerra, a lugares como Bakhmut lo mejor va a ser pegarles fuego directamente. Porque entre las minas, los cadáveres, y que está todo destruido y hecho un cipote... no creo ni que merezca la pena volver a rehacer una ciudad ahí


----------



## NPI (30 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> Sanidad pide ponerse la cuarta dosis ante el auge de contagios en China
> 
> 
> España cambia de discurso respecto al riesgo de que el auge de contagios en China se traslade a España con la apertura de fronteras del país asiático. Fuentes del Ministerio de Sanidad confirman a elEconomista.es que toda precaución es poca y que a los controles aeroportuarios se les debe sumar...
> ...



Mensajes 


>


----------



## NPI (30 Dic 2022)

Aguilucho dijo:


> _Pero mira cómo mueren
> los mobiks en el Dnipro
> pero mira cómo mueren
> de hambre y de frío.
> ...



Reportar masivamente a estos sujetos y a también a los que les dan zanx que son sus otras cuentas


----------



## NPI (30 Dic 2022)

Araco dijo:


> Murió uno de los desarrolladores del juego Stalker 2. Según su camarada, Zhyvosyl Lutiy, el suelo es tan duro que debes usar un hacha para cavar.



Un NAZIONALISTA menos.

P.D.: los ARRASTRADOS TONTUBERS ESPAÑOLES progres-soja están llorando como plañideras por sus caídos


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## NPI (30 Dic 2022)

ATDTn dijo:


> La típica modelo fashion.
> Con lo fácil que sería echarle un poco de barro al uniforme y cara



Es lo mismo que hacen los miembros del pesebre de lo público del R78 en España, la foto falsa y a cobrar


----------



## Peineto (30 Dic 2022)

Por si alguien no tiene el documental de Oliver Stone sobre U 404:

EL DOKUMENTAL DE OLIVER STONE DEL QUE TODO EL MUNDO ESTÁ HABLANDO-Euskalnews


----------



## Arthur69 (30 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> *¿Hasta cuándo?*
> 
> El mundo está involucionando. La barbarie se impone. Una serie de valores, principios y comportamientos que la humanidad había aceptado como válidos -a pesar que los mismos son expresión de las sociedades de clases antagónicas- y que buena parte de esa misma humanidad los considere “normales”, están siendo avasallados, maltratados y excluidos de la cotidianidad de la vida.
> 
> ...



¡ Qué lástima da encontrar una mente tan equivocada !


----------



## kasperle1966 (30 Dic 2022)

*País vendido

*
Un oficial de inteligencia estadounidense retirado, Scott Ritter, que se hizo muy conocido a raíz de la crisis ucraniana, describió el verdadero objetivo de la política de Washington hacia Ucrania como la destrucción de la nación ucraniana.

_"La política estadounidense sobre Ucrania no consiste en hacer el bien, ni en ayudar a nadie. Se trata de dejar morir a toda una nación. Permitir que muera una nación a la que constantemente llamamos nuestros amigos"_, afirmó el ex oficial de inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas estadounidenses.

Ritter también señaló que, con sus acciones, Washington intenta ante todo perjudicar a Moscú, no ayudar a Kiev. En su lucha contra Rusia, Estados Unidos actúa según el conocido principio de la guerra _"hasta el último ucraniano"_. Una guerra en la que Kiev no tiene ninguna posibilidad de ganar y los ciudadanos ucranianos no son más que "broza" para quemar en el crisol de la actual confrontación geopolítica.

El juicio es bastante duro e incluso diría que patético. Pero no carece de mérito. Hay información que no sólo corrobora las palabras de Ritter, sino que las complementa con nuevos y vívidos datos.

¿Y si le dijera que, según los conservadores occidentales, el 50% de los centros de enseñanza superior de Ucrania deberían desaparecer en los próximos 5-10 años? Como dicen en Bankova, no hacen falta. Y lo que es necesario es la aprobación urgente de la ley sobre la legalización de la marihuana, que se está preparando para pasar por la Rada en un futuro próximo. Además, los astutos economistas ucranianos ya están contando los beneficios de crear granjas de cannabis en el país, lo que convertirá a Ucrania en el principal exportador de drogas blandas del continente.

Ante planes tan ambiciosos, es fácil comprender por qué los ucranianos ya no necesitan una educación superior. No necesitan estudiar en el instituto para trabajar en las plantaciones de droga durante cinco años, pero mantendrán un par de institutos para crear una pequeña plantilla de químicos y biólogos.

Parte de la producción se destinará al consumidor nacional. No, ¿y qué? La gente tiene problemas, depresión, y aquí hay una forma tan cómoda de relajarse. Y la mente embotada por el humo dulce reacciona mucho más fácilmente a los irritantes externos y no hace preguntas _"tontas"_, como por qué derribaron el monumento a los fundadores de la ciudad (más conocido como el monumento a Catalina II) y el monumento a Suvorov en Odessa.

Pero todo eso son nimiedades. Hay algo más interesante. Recientemente, en uno de sus tradicionales discursos en vídeo, el Presidente Zelenski anunció que había hablado con la dirección de Black Rock para invertir en la reconstrucción de Ucrania.

_"Hablé con el director del mayor fondo de inversión del mundo, Black Rock. He recibido otra confirmación de que las empresas del mundo desarrollado creen en nuestra victoria y están dispuestas a invertir en nuestra recuperación"_, declaró Volodymyr Oleksandrovych, añadiendo que los expertos de la empresa ya están ayudando a Ucrania a estructurar el Fondo Estatal de Recuperación y a supervisar el proceso de preparación para la participación de los representantes de Kiev en el Foro Económico Mundial de Davos.

Por supuesto, tiene gracia lo de Davos, pero aquí hay algo más importante. Black Rock, con la que el Ministerio de Economía ucraniano firmó un _"Memorando de Entendimiento"_ el 10 de noviembre y acordó desarrollar una plataforma especial para captar capital privado para la recuperación de Ucrania, es la mayor empresa de inversión del mundo.

No se trata de una empresa estadounidense cualquiera, sino de un gigante mundial de la inversión que gestiona una de las mayores clases de activos del mundo, con 10 billones de dólares. Black Rock controla grandes empresas mundiales, como la gestión inmobiliaria, los bancos de Alemania y Francia, el conglomerado BigFarma y los imperios mediáticos de Google, The New York Times, Time Warner, Comcast, Disney y News Corp., que juntos poseen más del 90% del mercado mediático estadounidense, así como todas las principales empresas digitales de Silicon Valley: Microsoft, Apple, Amazon, Facebook y Alphabet Inc. y además Coca-Cola.

Black Rock concentra a la principal élite financiera estadounidense, que sólo rinde cuentas a la Reserva Federal y al Tesoro de Estados Unidos. Además, Black Rock se ocupa de las finanzas de varios países de distinto tamaño; por ejemplo, lleva tiempo trabajando en Ucrania y Moldavia a través de sus fondos de inversión subsidiarios.

Y aquí, como escribe el canal tg ZeRada, existe un vínculo entre Black Rock y las estructuras del multimillonario Soros, que ejerce una gran influencia en la vida política ucraniana. Su hombre de confianza en Kiev es el director general y fundador de la sociedad de inversiones Dragon Capital, Tomas Fiala. Anteriormente, era Dragon Capital quien supervisaba los fondos que Occidente transfería a Kiev para apoyar y promover reformas, mejorar el clima empresarial y luchar contra la corrupción. No es un secreto que se retira dinero de Ucrania a zonas extraterritoriales a través de las empresas estadounidenses Black Rock y ucranianas Dragon Capital. Fue a través de Dragon Capital que la notoria exjefa del Banco Nacional, Gontareva, retiró los activos de 100 bancos ucranianos quebrados artificialmente en 2014.

Quiero decir, ¿comprendes la escala y el alcance? BlackRock es literalmente el dueño del mundo, y pronto, como señalan tristemente los expertos ucranianos, también el dueño oficial y legítimo de Ucrania.

Después de esto, los informes de que tras la guerra es improbable que el Presidente Zelensky siga en el poder parecen ya fantasías. Sus responsables no quieren que lo haga, no lo necesitan. Además, ya le han advertido que busque un nuevo lugar caliente: su reinado no durará mucho.

En general, cada vez es más evidente que Occidente no tiene planes de largo alcance para Ucrania. Simplemente lo están exprimiendo como un limón, tomando o utilizando todo lo que pueden tomar y utilizar: dinero, recursos, personas. Nadie va a construir ningún tipo de vida de posguerra en este territorio, y mucho menos aceptar a Ucrania en la UE. Incluso los actuales gobernantes de Kiev tienen un panorama sombrío: el equipo de liquidación se disolverá en cuanto concluya el proceso de liquidación.

Pues bien, BlackRock no vino a Ucrania para invertir, distribuir pedidos y contratos y gestionar flujos financieros, como declaró solemnemente en Kiev. No, es un vulgar supervisor cuyo trabajo consiste en asegurarse de que Zelensky y sus socios no roben demasiado y apaguen las luces al salir.

*Проданная страна*


----------



## El_Suave (30 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Si hacen eso en la propia Crimea que no habrán hecho en las poblaciones "liberadas".
> 
> Y nada menos que el representante de Kadirov en la zona
> 
> ...



Oh, Dios mío que horror, tocan el culo a una chica en una discoteca, paren las rotativas, los horrores de la guerra palidecen ante tal barbarie.

Y lo hicieron sin amarrarla primero a una farola, bestias, como se atrevieron.







1. Deben ser fusilados

2. Kadirov debe ser fusilado

3. Putin debe ser fusilado

4. Irene Montero debe ser fusilada destituida, pues seguro su ley para sacar violadores de la cárcel ha tenido algo que ver.

5. Los jueces del caso Alsasua deben juzgar este caso...

... Y así el resto de mantras del facherío patrio azul-divisionista 250 con la monja alférez al frente.


----------



## alfonbass (30 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> O sea que cuando lo de los misiles, los americanos no tenian ninguna razón, no?



Si, un caza es exactamente lo mismo que un misil nuclear


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2022)

¿ Por qué España se puede trocear y Ucrania no ? 

La única diferencia de España con Ucrania es que aquí nadie se defiende de los enemigos que han asaltado el gobierno.


----------



## mazuste (30 Dic 2022)

"Un día sin un ruso muerto no es un día completo".
Titular de The Times.
https://thetimes.co.uk/article/a-day-


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Es que el hijoPutin la suelta por sí cuela. Pero yo sí creo que está desesperado por negociar, y no creo que Rusia pueda aguantar mucho más la situación actual. Tengo la sensación que hasta solo con Crimea se conformaría.

No obstante, espero que hasta que no hayan abandonado el último centímetro ucraniano, y se establezca como van a pagar reparaciones de guerra, Ucrania no debería de desistir en la lucha. 

Con terroristas no se negocia.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Dic 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> ¡ Qué lástima da encontrar una mente tan equivocada !



Bueno, es una opinión. ¿A que se refiere?


----------



## hornblower (30 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de China es diferente. Los cabrones estuvieron ocultando su virus chino a todo el mundo mientras pudieron. Lo sabían y seguían enviando barcos llenos de turistas a Italia. Si hubieran avisado antes, la pandemia no habría sido tan grave. Realmente, son muy culpables de todo lo que ha pasado.



Eso no fue así, entérate bien


----------



## Peineto (30 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Un día sin un ruso muerto no es un día completo".
> Titular de The Times.
> https://thetimes.co.uk/article/a-day-



Periodismo de calidad, supongo.


----------



## NPI (30 Dic 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Por si alguien no tiene el documental de Oliver Stone sobre U 404:
> 
> EL DOKUMENTAL DE OLIVER STONE DEL QUE TODO EL MUNDO ESTÁ HABLANDO-Euskalnews



@Peineto te adjunto los siguientes vídeos y pdfs


> BUSCAR, ENCONTRAR, CONTAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

Destrucción de un puesto de observación ucraniano:


Soldados ucranianos evacúan a pie a soldado herido:








jay323 on Gab: 'Another sad video. Ukrainian troops forced to ev…'


jay323 on Gab: 'Another sad video. Ukrainian troops forced to evac their wounded soldier on foot over long distances without cover or overwatch come into contact with more Russian troops. It doesn't seem like the Ukrainian military has the organization or higher-echelon leadership to do this...




gab.com


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Se supone que iban a respetar vacaciones navideñas de los rusos hasta día 8.
Sin embargo ,parece que empezarán otra movilización día 5 de enero. 

Se notan graves pérdidas en el frente


----------



## cobasy (30 Dic 2022)

Editorial: Una vez más los nacionalistas ucranianos manifiestan su ADN antisemita - 15/12/22 - CesarVidal.com


El editorial de César Vidal.




cesarvidal.com


----------



## amcxxl (30 Dic 2022)

100 años de la URSS
La URSS se formó hace 100 años.

El primer estado socialista obrero y campesino de la historia. Nuestro país fue el primero en seguir este camino, cambiándose a sí mismo y cambiando al resto del mundo. Rusia misma, en su encarnación socialista, se ha elevado a alturas hasta ahora inalcanzables tanto en términos de beneficios sociales para el pueblo como en términos de poder e influencia en los procesos que determinaron el desarrollo de toda la humanidad.
Cuando hoy vemos el callejón sin salida del capitalismo y los problemas que genera, la URSS nos sigue recordando las alternativas al callejón sin salida capitalista. Y no importa cuánto intentaron enterrar el socialismo después de 1991, no desapareció en ninguna parte: la idea incluso sobrevivió a la destrucción de la URSS y continúa teniendo un gran impacto en los pensamientos de cientos de millones y miles de millones de personas. En 2022, es especialmente notable que la alternativa propuesta por la URSS en forma de una "marcha hacia Occidente" en los "mil millones de oro" a lo largo del "camino de la civilización" nos ha llevado a un callejón sin salida histórico, desde el cual el país ahora tiene que salir a través de la guerra. Pasamos 30 años en un mal experimento, mientras tenemos ante nosotros el ejemplo de la República Popular China, que supo resistir,

Los chinos aprenden de nuestros errores, pero nosotros tenemos que aprender de los nuestros. Y, por supuesto, muchos de los logros de la URSS y la experiencia acumulada durante los años de la URSS se utilizan y se utilizarán a mayor escala en el futuro.
Escapar de la historia soviética presentando a la URSS como un "agujero negro de la historia nacional" no funcionó. A partir de la denigración de la URSS, la sociedad rusa llega a comprender a la URSS y en las condiciones de guerra, vemos claramente que lo que intentaron presentarnos durante 30 años como estupidez era razonable. Lo que intentaron presentar como crueldad era una inevitabilidad consciente. Lo que parecía innecesario resultó ser vital. Y a medida que el grueso de los que se burlaron activamente de las "primicias estúpidas" cuelgan cobardemente en el extranjero, el precio de todas estas bazofias en nuestra historia y nuestro país se vuelve mucho más claro. Ahora muchos de repente se dieron cuenta por sí mismos

En este día, recordamos a la URSS, sus logros y victorias, sus errores y deficiencias y, por supuesto, su trágica muerte, que costó tan caro a nuestro país y a nuestro pueblo. Pero ya ha sucedido. La tarea de nuestras generaciones es tomar todo lo que pueda y deba tomarse de la experiencia soviética y aplicarlo a los esfuerzos para superar el espinoso camino por el que Rusia irá hacia el futuro a través de la tormenta de un orden mundial que se derrumba. La URSS es uno de los puntos históricos de apoyo en este camino.

*¡Felices vacaciones camaradas! ¡Feliz cumpleaños URSS!*









Consecuencias de la destrucción de la URSS






*Consecuencias de la destrucción de la URSS*

Con la preservación de la URSS, 172 millones de personas ahora podrían vivir en Rusia, y la economía y los ingresos de la población aumentaron un 67%

★ *Como resultado de la destrucción de la Unión Soviética, Rusia perdió 26 millones de personas, el 40% de la economía y el 66% de la industria,* estimó Igualdad. Esta es la diferencia entre los indicadores reales y los alternativos, que se habrían formado a las tasas de crecimiento soviéticas, promedio para 1980-1989.

*Pérdidas de población: 26 millones*
Según el pronóstico ( https://istmat.info/files/uploads/35021/sbornik_statisticheskih_materialov_1990.pdf#page=63 ) del Comité Estatal de Estadísticas de la URSS de 1990, en la RSFSR a fines de 2022, 172.4 podrían vivir millones de personas
Pero, de hecho, ahora son 146,4 millones de personas.

*Pérdida de ingresos - 41%*
El ingreso disponible mensual promedio del 80% de los rusos (sin los ricos) en 2022 ascendió a unos 25.550 rublos. Con las tasas de crecimiento soviéticas y los niveles de desigualdad, se habrían convertido en 43.000 rublos, o un 68% más.

*Pérdidas económicas - 40%*
"Como saben, en los años 80 hubo un" estancamiento ". En 1985, el crecimiento económico se desaceleró al 2,3%
(https://istmat.org/files/uploads/15863/narhoz_rsfsr_1990_obshchie_pokazateli.pdf ), lo que se usó como excusa para iniciar la perestroika. Pero a tales tasas de crecimiento, el PIB sería ahora 2,1 veces superior al de 1990, y no un 26% como en realidad.
La economía rusa (PIB a PPA) ascendió a $7,7 billones en lugar de $4,6 billones y ocuparía el cuarto lugar en el mundo después de China, EE. UU. e India.

Pérdidas de activos - 56%

Pérdidas geopolíticas - 32%

Una evaluación similar de las consecuencias de la guerra de 1941-1945 mostró que la pérdida de la población rusa ascendió a 20 millones de personas, según estimaciones de Rosstat.
La economía de la Rusia soviética perdió 44%, industria - 41%, agricultura - 43%. El país perdió el 45% de la riqueza y la población, el 37% de los ingresos.

Como puede ver,* la destrucción de la URSS y la transición del socialismo al capitalismo, es decir, a una etapa inferior de desarrollo social, resultaron ser pérdidas para Rusia comparables a las pérdidas de la ocupación nazi de 1941-1945 *.
Si miras más ampliamente y tomas en cuenta la división de las repúblicas hermanas y las consecuencias históricas mundiales, la destrucción de la Unión Soviética es la catástrofe geopolítica más grande en la historia de la humanidad.

#investigación #URSS @ravenstvomedia


----------



## Ultimate (30 Dic 2022)

OT

Un incunable


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ...
> *Off-Topic*
> Este artículo no tiene en cuenta la evolución en la compresión de datos, ni los distintos repositorios que existen para no duplicar fuentes.
> Aparte es lógico que un proceso o evolución experimente una etapa exponencial para luego pasar a una curva en forma de sigma.
> ...



No ni falta que hace, el problema no es transitorio es estructural, es como la industria de automóviles.

El problema es que no hay energía para mantener una cosa tan absolutamente compleja como la cibernética moderna, a partir de ahora los ordenadores serán un articulo de superlujo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> 100 años de la URSS
> La URSS se formó hace 100 años.
> 
> El primer estado socialista obrero y campesino de la historia. Nuestro país fue el primero en seguir este camino, cambiándose a sí mismo y cambiando al resto del mundo. Rusia misma, en su encarnación socialista, se ha elevado a alturas hasta ahora inalcanzables tanto en términos de beneficios sociales para el pueblo como en términos de poder e influencia en los procesos que determinaron el desarrollo de toda la humanidad.
> ...



El 58 % de los rusos lamenta la caída de la URSS (msn.com)


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Vaaaya. .....el hijoPutin está enfadado.


----------



## Guaguei (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El experto militar Boris Rozhin; sobre la lucha por un lugar en un mundo multipolar, los aliados de Moscú, la amenaza de una confrontación directa con Occidente y una nueva Guerra Fría - especial para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:
> 
> - ¿Cuál es el principal resultado político nacional de los últimos meses?
> 
> ...



Todos sabemos, los que somos viejos, que si aparecen los misiles nucleares otra vez en Cuba todo este teatro se termina…lo raro es que Putin no haya usado ya ese movimiento…¿o si?

A Biden lo tiran a la basura como graben los satélites otra vez misiles nucleares en Cuba…


----------



## El_Suave (30 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Tiene una pinta el tipo ese, sí, ya se que es adorado aquí por algunos que se dicen pro-rusos, pero tiene una pinta de: o mar... o fac..., que debe ser ambas cosas: maricón y facha.


----------



## amcxxl (30 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> El 58 % de los rusos lamenta la caída de la URSS (msn.com)



ese 58% son los "rusos malos", tambien hay algunos "rusos buenos"

Un pasaporte real de un "buen ruso"






Синица-проказница: colonelcassad — LiveJournal












Condenado por llamar a matar a los hijos de las fuerzas de seguridad, el bloguero Vladislav Sinitsa recibió un nuevo caso penal.

Mientras cumplía su condena en IK-1 de la región de Kostroma, mientras estaba en la unidad médica, registró una cuenta en la red social Twitter, en la que durante varios días caracterizó negativamente a los militares y empleados de la Guardia Nacional, y también llamó por acciones violentas contra Vladimir Putin y la Federación Rusa en su conjunto.

Se inició un caso penal en virtud de la Parte 2 del art. 280 del Código Penal de la Federación Rusa (llama a la actividad extremista). Ahora el bloguero corre el riesgo de recibir hasta 5 años de prisión antes de la fecha límite actual.


Visita internacional
Las prostitutas Mytishchi hicieron una visita de regreso al Rey de España (c)
Venediktov de Bruselas vino a visitar a Roizman y visitó el Centro Yeltsin.







Cancelación de Akhedzhakova
La actuación con Akhedzhakova en el Palacio de Cultura de Vyborg fue pospuesta después de una ola de protestas públicas.

Problema de la estrella. ¿Dónde se moverá la obra con Akhedzhakova?
1. Israel
2. Kiev
3. Georgia
4. Centro Yeltsin


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Por qué España se puede trocear y Ucrania no ?
> 
> La única diferencia de España con Ucrania es que aquí nadie se defiende de los enemigos que han asaltado el gobierno.




Lógicamente si el gobierno de Ucrania estuviese en manos de *Víktor Yanukóvich ...*

la guerra de Ucrania no habría sucedido ! 









Víktor Yanukóvich - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Protestas prorrusas en Ucrania de 2014 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## El_Suave (30 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> El 58 % de los rusos lamenta la caída de la URSS (msn.com)



Y eso los rusos, que no fueron los mayores beneficiados de la existencia de la URSS, sino que lo fuimos en Europa Occidental, y en otros lugares del mundo.


----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

Opinión de Clare Daly de 50 segundos, diputada irlandesa que critica la política exterior occidental:


Sergey Zhuk habla durísimo de sus comandantes como preso de guerra ucraniano bajo custodia de los rusos. Parece que el oficial amenazaba con disparar en una pierna si se le desobedecía.


Bombardeos ucranianos sobre posiciones rusas:








Ross___ on Gab: 'go eat russian ass somewhere else swine'


Ross___ on Gab: 'go eat russian ass somewhere else swine'




gab.com


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (30 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si, un caza es exactamente lo mismo que un misil nuclear



Tu como tus amigos usanos... las reglas
las vas poniendo tu a conveniencia


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

El ex Gran Rabino de Moscú, Pinchas Goldschmidt, llama a todas las personas de fe judía en Rusia a huir del país. Teme que el régimen ruso utilice a los judíos como chivos expiatorios para distraer la atención de la situación cada vez más grave en Rusia.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (30 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y eso los rusos, que no fueron los mayores beneficiados de la existencia de la URSS, sino que lo fuimos en Europa Occidental, y en otros lugares del mundo.



Gracias al miedo a la revolución en Europa se creo el estado del bienestar... ese que han ido desmantelando


----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

Rusos encuentran a una mujer tirada en Mariupol:


Vídeo ucraniano sobre Bakhmut:


Regimiento Azov en el frente en Bakhmut:


En Italia se han detenido a 4 personas de ideología nazi y fascista que admiraban al batallón Azov. Hay un fugitivo que ha huído a Ucrania para unirse al frente.


----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver ¿pero tú te crees algo de lo que dicen en Moscú? Rusia basa su existencia en la mentira y la represión, y tiene todos los medios de comunicación controlado.


----------



## Impresionante (30 Dic 2022)

Subnormales hdp


----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

Vladislav Dutchak, ideólogo del batallón Azov capturado por los rusos, niega que el batallón Azov usara insignias nazis.


Reportaje de 16 minutos subtitulado sobre el batallón Azov y la expansión de ideas nazis.


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> "Un día sin un ruso muerto no es un día completo".
> Titular de The Times.
> https://thetimes.co.uk/article/a-day-



Corrección:

Un día *sin rusos muertos* no es un día completo


----------



## Guaguei (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (30 Dic 2022)

Boomerang

El precio del gas en subasta en Europa cayó por debajo de los $800 por mil metros cúbicos por primera vez desde el 16 de febrero. Los precios del gas están cayendo debido al cálido invierno en el continente europeo.

Ni el clima esta con los rusos ...


----------



## Peineto (30 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Todos sabemos, los que somos viejos, que si aparecen los misiles nucleares otra vez en Cuba todo este teatro se termina…lo raro es que Putin no haya usado ya ese movimiento…¿o si?
> 
> A Biden lo tiran a la basura como graben los satélites otra vez misiles nucleares en Cuba…



Puede ser que el movimiento de misiles haya sido más sibilino, como cargarlos en submarinos cerca de Gringostan. En Cuba es demasiado ostentóreo y, en cualquieer caso, la hézlite gringa quiere, desea y necesita la guerra -tanto como los combustibles fósiles- para intentar mantenerse como hegemón mundial. Llegados a este punto es más que posible que ningunos de los contendientes de un paso atrás. Se lo juegan todo y volvemos a estar en la eterna contradicción de todos los imperios como la trampa de Tucídides que, irremediablemente conduce a la guerra y a la derrota de uno de los contendientes. En el intervalo encontraremos todo tipo de trampas, zancadillas, pellizcos y patadas.
A partir de ese momento dejo el resto para el futuro...


----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

Unidad de Infantería Ucraniana destruida cerca de Soledar:


Entrevista a los padres de un soldado ruso caído en Donetsk. El padre se ha alistado para vengar su muerte.


Defensa Aérea rusa destruye su propio caza Sukhoi Su-27 al confundirlo con un misil ucraniano:


Dron ucraniano mata a varios soldados rusos:


----------



## Roedr (30 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Subnormales hdp



Tarde o temprano reventarán la central. Nos vamos a reír entonces.


----------



## Mitrofán (30 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Gracias al miedo a la revolución en Europa se creo el estado del bienestar... ese que han ido desmantelando



en realidad no hubo mayor desincentivador de "la revolución" que la existencia misma de la urss. el antimodelo. el estado del bienestar tiene raíces en las sociedades industriales de la segunda mitad del sXIX, los primeros seguros de protección del desempleo y sistemas de pensiones públicas... la iglesia misma articuló su doctrina social de protección del obrero en la encíclica _de rerum novarum._
El estado del bienestar surgió en las sociedades industriales imperialistas, sin duda vinculado a la existencia misma de los sistemas imperiales de explotación de las periferias. evolucionó con las crisis económicas y, en cuanto intervención del estado en la economía, fue fundamental a partir de los años 30 en todo occidente.
la decadencia supuesta del estado del bienestar, ese desmantelamiento que lleva medio siglo anunciándose, no se ve por ningún sitio. occidente es una sociedad hipersubvencionada y dependiente del estado. las redes de protección sanitaria no dejan de ampliarse "sanidad pública universal" así como la escolarización hasta el infinito y más allá de niños y jóvenes... nunca las ayuditas estatales han sido tan cuantiosas ni han cubierto a tantos ciudadanos. 
(otra cuestión es la sostenibilidad del estado de bienestar en sociedades acabadas, moribundas, sin futuro.... )


----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

Soldados rusos se reúnen con sus familiares a través de un puente aéreo:



Soldados ucranianos obligan a 10 soldados rusos capturados a cantar el himno ucraniano:


----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

Entrenamiento con tanques T-80 en Bielorrusia:



En la región ucraniana de Rovno, un sacerdote de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana ha sido brutalmente apalizado por habitantes del lugar:


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Unidad de Infantería Ucraniana destruida cerca de Soledar:
> 
> 
> Entrevista a los padres de un soldado ruso caído en Donetsk. El padre se ha alistado para vengar su muerte.
> ...



Al final no quedará ni un ruso en las republiquetas gracias a la subnormalidad de putino. Profecía de genocidio autocumplida.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)

TRAGAD BLUE PILL MAMARRACHOS!


----------



## Martok (30 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de China es diferente. Los cabrones *estuvieron ocultando su virus chino* a todo el mundo mientras pudieron. Lo sabían y seguían enviando barcos llenos de turistas a Italia. Si hubieran avisado antes, la pandemia no habría sido tan grave. Realmente, son muy culpables de todo lo que ha pasado.



Eso no es cierto, se notifico en Diciembre y hasta marzo se estuvo en occidente payaseando con que no pasaba nada. Además es un virus creado en Fort Detrick, hay casos registrados en en EEUU y Europa en el verano de 2019 antes de que se declara el primer caso en Wuhan en Diciembre. ¿Acaso nadie conoce esas raras gripes de un mes que se notificaban en 2019? yo conozco un caso. Esta claro que se estuvo testeando por parte de EEUU la forma de propagación mas optima del patógeno, una vez reunidos los datos lanzaron la versión final.

Es mas los primeros casos registrados en España fueron en Torrejon..... ahí lo dejo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Dic 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


>


----------



## Roedr (30 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, se notifico en Diciembre y hasta marzo se estuvo en occidente payaseando con que no pasaba nada. Además es un virus creado en Fort Detrick, hay casos registrados en en EEUU y Europa en el verano de 2019 antes de que se declara el primer caso en Wuhan en Diciembre. ¿Acaso nadie conoce esas raras gripes de un mes que se notificaban en 2019? yo conozco un caso. Esta claro que se estuvo testeando por parte de EEUU la forma de propagación mas optima del patógeno, una vez reunidos los datos lanzaron la versión final.
> 
> Es mas los primeros casos registrados en España fueron en Torrejon..... ahí lo dejo.



La versión más creíble que he leído sobre el tema es que realmente fue una colaboración entre USA y China en Wuhan, de donde se escapó. Hacer ese tipo de engendros en USA es jugársela a pasarse la vida en una celda si pilla el caso un fiscal con mala leche. En China no tienen esos problemas legales. Pero vamos, ninguno de nosotros estamos en el ajo, y otras opciones como las que comentas son perfectamente posibles, para qué negarlo. Lo que creo que está claro es que es artificial, Montagnier lo tenía clarísimo.

No sé que notificarían las autoridades chinas, pero creo que los primeros confinamientos fueron en enero y no recuerdo comunicación oficial seria sobre la gravedad del asunto. Lo que sí recuerdo es que los taiwaneses estaban convencidos de que Pekín estaba mintiendo, como buenos chinos para ellos debe ser trivial, y fueron de los primeros en tomar medidas restrictivas serias y salvaron a un montón de gente así. También recuerdo como en Italia pegó durísimo por los barcos de turistas chinos que llegaban, y que obviamente, por tiempos, lo hicieron sin que el gobierno chino lo parara o avisara al gobierno italiano.

También recuerdo a los médicos rusos echando una mano (dentro del concepto 'echara un mano' en las relaciones internacionales) a los italianos en lo gordo de la pandemia. Y ahora, ya veis como lo agradece Italia.


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Muy duro.



Va a rescatar a un herido, quizas un amigo, y ahí mismo le pegan in tiro, parece que al rato le pegan otro que lo deja ya lastimandose.

Menudo asco de werras.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Boomerang
> 
> El precio del gas en subasta en Europa cayó por debajo de los $800 por mil metros cúbicos por primera vez desde el 16 de febrero. Los precios del gas están cayendo debido al cálido invierno en el continente europeo.
> 
> Ni el clima esta con los rusos ...




*A estudiar!*


----------



## tortura (30 Dic 2022)

La Guerra en Ucrania no acaba más que empezar; resulta que todos los países aliados lo único que les interesa es conquistar el poder a costa de Rusia, país donde no hay libertades democráticas y donde un dictadorzuelo siembra el caos y la confusión. Lo único que interesa a EE.UU. y sus "paises satelites" es restablecer el orden. Lo único que interesa es ayudar a todos aquellos países necesitados de la solidaridad internacional a favor de las libertades democráticas y el restablecimiento de un sistema más justo y más legal para esos países que ya Rusia no contempla en el orbe. Ucrania nos necesita y es mejor no dilapidar más tiempo, la OTAN debería preparase para ello.


----------



## Octubrista (30 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Siendo muy cierto que hay un desgaste en las piezas y componentes de artillería, también es necesario un correcto mantenimiento, y para ello hay que tener medios, profesionalidad, tiempo, etc.

Viendo lo que se está viendo, y sabiendo de lo que sucede en Ucrania, estos incidentes deben de ser habituales.

Y si añadimos lo mismo para las municiones, que pueden estar hasta caducadas...


----------



## Iskra (30 Dic 2022)

Kolomoisky sobre la tarea principal del golpe en Ucrania (extracto del discurso, Haifa, en honor a Rosh Hashanah)

“Tomamos solo una diferencia lingüística y presionamos la historia, donde expusimos a los rusos como los principales enemigos de la prosperidad de la Independencia.

Después de 20 años de propaganda, obtuvimos a los luchadores ideales contra los rusos en forma de hermanos eslavos; ahora cualquier representante de Ucrania que haya matado a un ruso será llamado héroe. Espero que hayamos terminado su relación por cien años. Ahora será muy fácil destruir a los propios ucranianos, arrancándolos de Rusia, dándoles dinero a interés para la guerra y luego quitándoles todo por deudas. Y los que queden, lisiados, mujeres y ancianos, no podrán resistir en absoluto.

Se les dice abiertamente que están siendo conducidos al matadero. Pero el rebaño, es el rebaño. Esta gente irá obedientemente al matadero.


----------



## Aguilucho (30 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Boomerang
> 
> El precio del gas en subasta en Europa cayó por debajo de los $800 por mil metros cúbicos por primera vez desde el 16 de febrero. Los precios del gas están cayendo debido al cálido invierno en el continente europeo.
> 
> Ni el clima esta con los rusos ...



Dicen que el calor de este año fue por el volcán ese del pacifico que soltó no se cuantos millones de toneladas de vapor de agua, y que va a provocar durante al menos 2 o 3 años un calor inusual. 2, o 3, o 4, o 5.

Vamos, que el plan de putin de "matarnos de frio" como que no le va a salir muy bien. Igual que su operación especial de 3 dias


----------



## Curroesteja (30 Dic 2022)

tortura dijo:


> La Guerra en Ucrania no acaba más que empezar; resulta que todos los países aliados lo único que les interesa es conquistar el poder a costa de Rusia, país donde no hay libertades democráticas y donde un dictadorzuelo siembra el caos y la confusión. Lo único que interesa a EE.UU. y sus "paises satelites" es restablecer el orden. Lo único que interesa es ayudar a todos aquellos países necesitados de la solidaridad internacional a favor de las libertades democráticas y el restablecimiento de un sistema más justo y más legal para esos países que ya Rusia no contempla en el orbe. Ucrania nos necesita y es mejor no dilapidar más tiempo, la OTAN debería preparase para ello.



Hombre blanco hablar con lengua de serpiente
Diccionario explicativo

➢ Todo el mundo civilizado - todas las colonias de EE.UU.
➢ Valores civilizatorios globales - condiciones de vasallaje bajo la soberanía de EE.UU.
➢ Democracia - el poder de los anglosajones sobre el demos
➢ Tenemos democracia - todo el poder pertenece a los anglosajones
➢ No tienes democracia - tienes algo que los anglosajones consideran propio
➢ Tienes totalitarismo - tienes algo que los anglosajones consideran propio y no quieres dárselo
➢ Violas los derechos humanos - violas los derechos de los anglosajones de quitarte lo que les gustaba...
➢ Luchamos por los derechos humanos: luchamos por los derechos de los anglosajones a matar a quienes no quieren darles algo.
➢ Tenemos libertad de expresión: solo podemos decir lo que está aprobado por el Departamento de Estado de EE. UU.
➢ No tienes libertad de expresión: te permites demasiado de lo que el Departamento de Estado de EE. UU. no aprueba.
➢ Rusia amenaza a toda la comunidad civilizada: por alguna razón, Rusia no quiere ser una colonia de EE. UU.
➢ Todo el mundo civilizado contra Rusia - todas las colonias estadounidenses contra Rusia
➢ Nuestras acciones no están dirigidas contra Rusia - todas nuestras acciones están dirigidas contra Rusia
➢ Apoyamos la lucha por los derechos humanos en Rusia: apoyamos la destrucción de los rusos por todos los medios disponibles
➢ Estamos preocupados por los derechos humanos en Rusia: nos preocupa que el exterminio de rusos no avance a un ritmo adecuado
➢ La propaganda rusa miente - Los anglosajones mienten y no se sonrojan


----------



## amcxxl (30 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Kolomoisky sobre la tarea principal del golpe en Ucrania (extracto del discurso, Haifa, en honor a Rosh Hashanah)
> 
> “Tomamos solo una diferencia lingüística y presionamos la historia, donde expusimos a los rusos como los principales enemigos de la prosperidad de la Independencia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Dic 2022)

EEUU exime del tope de precio al petróleo ruso refinado en otros países


La OFAC ha aclarado que el precio tope será aplicado desde el inicio del transporte marítimo de productos petrolíferos rusos hasta la primera venta en tierra en una jurisdicción distinta




www.elconfidencial.com





Cada día tiene que dar más vergüenza ser un siervo de la otan.


----------



## El_Suave (30 Dic 2022)

Pobres judíos, la maldición de la inteligencia.

Su pecado, ser más inteligentes que la barbarie anglo-germánica que ha aprendido de ellos todo lo que sabe.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Dic 2022)

tortura dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> La Guerra en Ucrania no acaba más que empezar; resulta que todos los países aliados lo único que les interesa es conquistar el poder a costa de Rusia, país donde no hay libertades democráticas y donde un dictadorzuelo siembra el caos y la confusión. Lo único que interesa a EE.UU. y sus "paises satelites" es restablecer el orden. Lo único que interesa es ayudar a todos aquellos países necesitados de la solidaridad internacional a favor de las libertades democráticas y el restablecimiento de un sistema más justo y más legal para esos países que ya Rusia no contempla en el orbe. Ucrania nos necesita y es mejor no dilapidar más tiempo, la OTAN debería preparase para ello.





Spoiler


----------



## nraheston (30 Dic 2022)

El Batallón Donbass de la Guardia Nacional Ucraniana destruye unidades rusas en Bakhmut:



Vídeo de PMC Wagner en Opytny, la sección con combates más fieros en Bakhmut:



Vídeo de un Sukhoi Su-35:


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El misil derribado, que los colegas de Rybark confundieron con un S-300 SAM, *resultó ser otro X-555 al que le faltaba la ojiva*. Anteriormente, un misil similar sin ojiva fue fotografiado cayendo en un campo de la región de Odessa.
> 
> En el contexto de los comentarios oficiales de los militares ucranianos sobre el enfoque del ataque de hoy en la identificación de posiciones de defensa antiaérea ucranianas, así como de los informes sobre lanzamientos de misiles antirradar X-31 desde cazas Su-30SM, cabe suponer que tales lanzamientos de misiles de crucero sin ojiva también desempeñan su papel en las crecientes operaciones para detectar SAM ucranianos y desviar su fuego hacia tales engaños.
> 
> ...



Lo he estado comparando y no coincide con un S-300, ni siquiera la primera etapa, pero tampoco puede ser un X-555 







Probablemente sea un Kh-22 sin cabeza de combate.


----------



## vegahermosa (30 Dic 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> EEUU exime del tope de precio al petróleo ruso refinado en otros países
> 
> 
> La OFAC ha aclarado que el precio tope será aplicado desde el inicio del transporte marítimo de productos petrolíferos rusos hasta la primera venta en tierra en una jurisdicción distinta
> ...



ya han puesto la excusa perfecta para no privarse de comprar petroleo al precio ruso, cosa que se podia imaginar


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Oh, Dios mío que horror, tocan el culo a una chica en una discoteca, paren las rotativas, los horrores de la guerra palidecen ante tal barbarie.
> 
> Y lo hicieron sin amarrarla primero a una farola, bestias, como se atrevieron.
> 
> ...



Cojonudo.

El representante de Kadirov en Crimea, un alto cargo del jefe de los chechenos, le agarra por el culo a una chica.

El novio le defiende y los 4 chechenos lo sacan del bar y le dan una paliza.

Y a ti te parece normal y bla bla bla.

Seguro que tú serás como ellos y habrías actuado igual.

Es sí, si lo hacen unos moros en España hubieras montado el Cristo Padre. Si defiendes a la mierda te conviertes en mierda.


----------



## dabuti (30 Dic 2022)

CHINA DOMINA LOS MINERALES ESTRATÉGICOS.
USA EN DECADENCIA.


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1309688
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309695
> ...



Ya no estamos en 2012, esos cutre memes dan risa


----------



## Iskra (30 Dic 2022)

El de ayer, con perdón por el retraso, pero siempre trae cosas interesantes.

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 309, 29/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Dimitri Nikolaevich Gúsev (Karsún, Imperio ruso, 14 de octubre jul./ 26 de octubre de 1894 greg. – Moscú, Unión Soviética, 25 de agosto de 1957) fue un oficial militar soviético que combatió en las filas del Ejército Rojo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el 6 de abril de 1945 fue nombrado Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Durante la guerra y la inmediata posguerra ocupó los puestos de Jefe de Estado Mayor del Frente de Leningrado (1941-1944), Comandante del 21.º Ejército (1944-1946), Comandante de los Distritos Militares de Leningrado (1946-1949), Transbaikal (1949-1953) y Siberia Oriental (1950-1951)



*Esta semana la «Inteligencia» Británica le anunció al mundo entero, que Rusia ya no tenía misiles, fue el martes pasado. Hoy: Rusia lanza más de 120* misiles sobre Ucrania en uno de sus ataques más masivos desde el inicio de la Operación Militar Especial. Los misiles rusos dejan al 40% de la población de Kiev sin suministro eléctrico y al 90% de la de Leópolis. También hubo una «serie de explosiones» en Járkov.
«Después del ataque nocturno de los drones kamikaze, el enemigo está atacando Ucrania desde varias direcciones con misiles de crucero aéreos y marítimos desde aviones y barcos estratégicos. Además, hay una alta actividad de la aviación táctica de los ocupantes», según el mensaje del Mando de las Fuerzas Aéreas ucraniana.
Los ataques impactaron en la capital de Kiev, donde se registraron al menos 3 heridos, y donde el alcalde Vitali Klitschko alertó de posibles apagones y pidió a los vecinos cargar sus móviles y almacenar agua. El 40% de los kievitas se quedaron sin suministro eléctrico.
En la ciudad occidental de Leópolis las explosiones dejaron el 90% de la ciudad sin electricidad, indicó el alcalde Andrii Sadovyi. También hubo una «serie de explosiones» en la segunda mayor ciudad de Ucrania, Járkov.

Por su parte,* Rusia dijo esta mañana haber derribado un «objeto no identificado» cerca de Sarátov*, a 500 kilómetros de la frontera ucraniana, tres días después del ataque de Kiev a la estratégica base de Engels, en el que murieron 3 personas.

Los británicos, y sus adivinanzas, ya vimos lo de la «desinteligencia» pirata, ahora el* ministro británico de defesnsa dice que Rusia debe sufrir consecuencias a largo plazo* por sus acciones ilegales en Ucrania, ante la última tanda de ataques con misiles perpetrada por Moscú contra la infraestructura ucraniana.
En declaraciones hechas hoy a medios locales en una visita al aeropuerto de Manchester (norte de Inglaterra), *Wallace señaló que el Reino Unido continúa proporcionando ayuda militar al Gobierno de Kiev y recordó que hay comprometidos otros 2.300 millones de libras* (2.600 millones de euros) en apoyo a Ucrania para 2023.
Pienso que Reuters se equivoca y son 2.3 mil millones, porque 2.3 millones lo gastan en 20 minutos. pero bueno, están acostumbrados a escribir mentiras.
«Recientemente donamos miles de misiles antiaéreos para poder derribar drones. Al mismo tiempo, el Reino Unido proporcionará su conocimiento para coordinar mejor la defensa aérea sobre el terreno», indicó. Wallace comentó asimismo que es importante que Rusia comprenda que tendrá que pagar un precio por su invasión ilegal a Ucrania.
«…Recientemente donamos miles de misiles antiaéreos para poder derribar drones…», queda de manifiesto de que son de magnífica calidad.

*Retiran la estatua de Catalina II en Odesa como parte de la «desrusificación»* del espacio público en Ucrania. «Agradezco a los residentes de Odesa, quienes expresaron su posición de que la herencia imperial rusa no tiene cabida en la Ucrania moderna, legal y democrática», dijo hoy el jefe de la administración militar regional local Maksym Marchenko, que calificó de «acontecimiento histórico» la retirada de la estatua.
«Agradezco a los miembros del Ayuntamiento de Odesa por tomar la decisión correcta», agregó. Según los fotógrafos locales Kostiantin y Vlada Liberov, la estatua fue retirada «de forma civilizada» tras un proceso que duró casi todo el día. Ahora será entregada a un museo local para su conservación.
Le falta una parte de historia a la información, Catalina II, fundadora de la Ciudad de Odessa, que era RUSIA.

*La guerra en Ucrania hunde la reputación de Rusia y la deja en mínimos históricos.* al caer 16 puntos su influencia positiva a nivel internacional y dejarla en mínimos históricos, según estudio de Ipsos para el ‘Halifax International Security Forum 2022’.
Antes de la invasión de Ucrania, casi la mitad (45%) de las personas en todo el mundo pensaba que Rusia tendría una influencia positiva a nivel internacional, pero hoy ese porcentaje cae 16 puntos, hasta el 29%, según la encuesta de 33 mercados realizada por Ipsos en su plataforma ‘online’ Global Advisor.Según Ipsos, a medida que la invasión se prolonga, «las expectativas de que Rusia tendrá una influencia positiva en los asuntos mundiales ha ido disminuyendo».
Los datos del informe señalan que las opiniones negativas sobre la influencia de Rusia han ganado fuerza en casi todos los países encuestados, con caídas de 10 puntos o más en 20 de los 33 países. En España, Rusia obtiene un 12% de valoración positiva, 25 puntos menos que el año pasado, la mayor caída en el entorno europeo.
¿Cómo es posible tener grupos etarios y una base de datos universal, que se usan para hacer una estratificación, en el mundo entero? ¿la encuesta de 33 mercados online?, eso, cualquier estadístico serio, la haría añicos, no es posible.

*Sergei Lavrov advierte que no negociará con nadie la «fórmula de paz de Zelenski»* informa Reuters. El presidente ucraniano ha estado promoviendo su plan de paz de 10 puntos, debatiéndolo con Joe Biden, entre otros, e instando a los líderes mundiales a celebrar una Cumbre Mundial por la Paz.
El Kremlin rechazó el plan de paz de 10 puntos de Zelenskiy, reiterando que las propuestas para poner fin al conflicto deben aceptar la anexión rusa de 4 regiones ucranianas: Lugansk y Donetsk en el este, y Jerson y Zaporiyia en el sur. Para que lo apunten por allí.

*Muere en Rumanía un segundo ucraniano que había huido de su país*. Las autoridades rumanas encontraron este jueves en una montaña cercana a la frontera con Ucrania el cadáver de un ucraniano que había huido en violación de la ley que prohíbe salir a todos los varones en edad militar, informaron los servicios de rescate.
El hallazgo se produce después de que esta semana se localizara sin vida a otro ciudadano ucraniano que había cruzado clandestinamente la frontera. Los dos fallecidos formaban parte de un grupo de 6 ucranianos que cruzó a Rumanía el 24 de diciembre y se perdió, en un paraje nevado a 1.800 metros de altura, en las montañas de Maramures, que forman parte de los Cárpatos Orientales.
Los 4 varones restantes, que resultaron heridos durante su huida y presentaban síntomas de hipotermia, fueron rescatados y han recibido atención médica en Rumanía, que comparte con Ucrania más de 600 kilómetros de frontera.
Solo puede irse del país los familiares de los dignatarios, los grandes empresarios, figuras y las clases altas.

*Un muerto y dos heridos en el segundo ataque ruso de hoy contra Járkov.* Se registraron llegadas de misiles enemigos a la región. Todos iban dirigidos a nuestras instalaciones de infraestructuras críticas. Según la información preliminar, a consecuencia de los ataques de los ocupantes murió, desgraciadamente, un hombre de 50 años y otros dos resultaron heridos», informó el jefe de la administración regional, Oleh Syniehubov.
En un mensaje en Telegram, citado por la agencia Unian, indicó que los dos heridos están hospitalizados. «Están golpeando Járkov de nuevo. Ahora las infraestructuras del distrito industrial están siendo atacadas. Se está aclarando la información sobre daños y víctimas», señaló por su parte en un mensaje en Telegram el alcalde de la ciudad, Igor Terejov.

Lo que dice Borrell no es cierto, no hay instalaciones médicas atacadas, ni de civiles. Además ¿la Unión Europea no le entregó sendas baterías anti misiles?.* Borrell denuncia otro ataque «sin sentido» ruso con misiles a Ucrania*, denunció este jueves que Rusia haya llevado a cabo «Otro ataque masivo y sin sentido de misiles rusos contra Ucrania, destruyendo indiscriminadamente infraestructuras e instalaciones médicas, apuntando y matando deliberadamente a civiles», dijo El alto representante de la UE para Asuntos Exteriores en un mensaje a través de su perfil en la red social Twitter.
El jefe de la diplomacia comunitaria hizo hincapié en que «no habrá impunidad para los crímenes de guerra rusos» y que la UE continuará su apoyo a Ucrania. Rusia ha lanzado hoy más de 120 misiles sobre Ucrania, según afirmó Mijailo Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente ucraniano.

*Un misil antiaéreo ucraniano se estrelló el jueves en Bielorrusia,* anunciaron las autoridades. El de este jueves es el primer incidente de este tipo reportado por Minsk desde el inicio de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania hace más de diez meses, y en el que Bielorrusia sirve de retaguardia para las fuerzas rusas.
El misil, lanzado por un sistema de defensa antiaérea S-300 y «proveniente de territorio ucraniano», cayó por la mañana en territorio bielorruso, según un comunicado del ministerio de Defensa. «El jefe del Estado [el presidente Alexander Lukashenko] fue informado del incidente de inmediato», indicó el comunicado, y precisó que los investigadores están analizando lo ocurrido para determinar las circunstancias.
Una cuenta de Telegram cercana a las autoridades, retomada por la agencia estatal Belta, difundió imágenes de fragmentos de misiles en un campo. Las autoridades dijeron que no disponen de información acerca de eventuales heridos o daños materiales.
En noviembre, la caída de un misil en un pueblo polaco mató a dos personas e hizo temer que la OTAN se viera arrastrada al conflicto de Ucrania, ya que Polonia pertenece a la Alianza Atlántica. Ucrania acusó a Rusia, pero las potencias occidentales y Moscú apuntaron a que el misil en cuestión era un proyectil de un sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano, que se desvió de su trayectoria.
«…El misil se desvió de su trayectoria y cayó por error en Bielorrusia o bien fue derribado por la defensa antiaérea bielorrusa…é, ni lo uno, ni lo otro, sino exactamente lo mismo que pasó con Polonia, el proyectil ucraniano no dio con su objetivo, y fue a caer a territorio bielorruso, mientras que el objetivo ruso dio en el blanco el el occidente ucraniano.

*Meloni espera que Rusia se dé cuenta del «enorme error» de la invasión de Ucrania* y que hasta ese momento Roma ayudaría al esfuerzo bélico de Kiev.«Defenderemos los derechos internacionales, la soberanía y la libertad de Ucrania», dijo Meloni a los periodistas en la tradicional rueda de prensa de fin de año de la primera ministra, recoge Reuters.
¿Meloni defendiendo a nazis de Kiev?, cualquiera diría que a ella le gustaba Mussolini. Vaya estupideces que se me ocurren.

*Rusia construirá cuatro nuevos submarinos nucleares* que garantizarán la seguridad en las próximas décadas. Se trara de submarinos de la clase Borei-A, declaró hoy el presidente ruso. El mandatario participó por videoconferencia en la ceremonia de izado de bandera de la lancha portamisiles «Grad» y el submarino nuclear «Generalissimus Suvorov» y la botadura del submarino «Imperator Alexandr III», ambos de la clase Borei-A. «Quiero destacar que en el marco del programa estatal de armamento se construirán otros cuatro submarinos de este tipo, lo cual garantizará la seguridad de Rusia para las próximas décadas», afirmó, informa Efe.
El «Generalissimus Suvórov», al igual que el «Imperator Alexandr III», es capaz de portar 16 misiles balísticos intercontinentales Bulavá. «Continuaremos incrementando el ritmo y el volumen de construcción de buques de diversos proyectos, equipándolos con el armamento más moderno, incrementando la preparación combativa de los marinos en base a la experiencia de la operación especial militar» en Ucrania, indicó.
Según Putin, todo esto es necesario para «garantizar de modo fiable la seguridad de Rusia, la defensa de sus intereses nacionales en el mar».

Los ataques de Moscú dañan la infraestructura energética: *el 90% de Leópolis, sin electricidad*. Tras una serie de reveses militares y pérdidas de territorio el último semestre, Moscú intensificó su campaña aérea con drones y misiles para atacar la infraestructura energética ucraniana.
La mañana del jueves se reportaron explosiones en varias ciudades, incluyendo la capital Kiev, donde el alcalde Vitali Klitschko alertó de posibles apagones y pidió a los vecinos y pidió cargar sus teléfonos móviles y almacenar agua.
Pero esa no es la noticia, lo importante fue que tumbaron el 70% de los misiles. Lógica matemática, si con 30% obtienes el 90% de tus objetivos ¿entonces hay alguien equivocado?

*Kiev dice que Rusia lanza más de 120 misiles sobre Ucrania*,«29.12.22. En toda Ucrania más de 120 misiles disparados por el ‘malvado mundo ruso’ para destruir infraestructuras críticas y matar masivamente a civiles», escribió Mijailo Podolyak, asesor del jefe de la Oficina del Presidente ucraniano en un mensaje en Twitter recogido por la agencia Ukrinform, recoge Efe.
Dice le principal asesor de Zelensky, «matar masivamente a civiles», son 120 misiles, no se ha informado de un solo muerto. Por otro lado informan que han derribado la mayoría, sin embargo los alcaldes dicen esto: Los alcaldes de Jarkov, Kiev y Leópolis dicen que los misiles rusos alcanzan la ciudad. Los alcaldes de la ciudad oriental ucraniana de Jarkov, la capital Kiev y la occidental Leópolis informaron este jueves de que misiles rusos habían alcanzado las ciudades y causado una serie de explosiones.
¿Cuándo se pondrán de acuerdo?

En el terreno
www.facebook.com/FidelistaPSiempre/photos/a.100407955735745/206988701744336/?__cft__[0]=AZU4-2bcipBKdOGajVkk8T5OhN8IMZ7BIL8hifvRw8p_j3t1lBFGCRa-NRp5ose-VLZJvXB-FUSumXFBRd1-uiNterT3aQkCvVHAO0l6U5ogQTd4xrRdYWg8JzIs4V_-3YlEZioshk2vHvrjTfoQYyQqgy4jTMYcTXl3MgcRzUqTi6aWF6B2q-yQAn7AfFtLmpA&__tn__=EH-R

*La **llegada de «Geran-2» a Járkov anoche fue «interceptada» por la central eléctrica*. Video
*Todos los drones y misiles fueron derribados en el centro de cada uno de sus objetivos.* Cambio, Foto.
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado un v*ideo del trabajo de los tanques del Distrito Militar Occidental. *ese Distrito comprende unos territorios que fueron ucranianos hasta hace unos meses. Video
Mañana, *Putin y Xi Jinping se reunirán a puerta cerrada para los medios*. En la agenda están las amenazas a la seguridad regional, en las fronteras de Rusia y China – Secretario de Prensa del Kremlin, Peskov. Foto
El *Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia mostró cómo identificaron y derribaron un SAM ucraniano* extraviado del S-300. Video
Unidades de la 128ª Brigada Transcarpática Separada de Asalto de Montaña de las* FFAA de Ucrania comienzan a desobedecer al mando y huyen de sus posiciones.* Unidades de la 128ª Brigada de Fusileros de la Guardia abandonaron cuatro baluartes en dirección a Soledar sin autorización. La 128ª brigada fue transferida a este sector del frente desde la dirección de Zaporiyia, y no contaba con personal movilizado de las regiones de Transcarpacia e Ivano-Frankovsk. Los militares movilizados de las regiones occidentales de Ucrania huyeron de sus posiciones sin luchar, a la primera llegada de proyectiles. Foto
Piezas de artillería destruidas de las FFAA de Ucrania como resultado del* combate de contrabatería*. Video
Los *polacos huyen de la movilización forzada – escribe Dziennik Polityczn*y. Como señala la edición polaca, la evasión de la movilización de los hombres en edad militar ya se ha convertido en un fenómeno de masas. Más de 70.000 personas han abandonado el país en las últimas semanas. Los polacos han encontrado refugio en la UE y el Reino Unido. Según el autor de la publicación, para marzo de 2023 el número de prófugos puede aumentar a varios cientos de miles de ciudadanos. Foto
*Dron ruso graba el momento exacto tras el impacto de un proyectil*. Se ve en blanco el área de impacto. Sólo 4 soldados ucranianos salieron de allí. El resto a Bandera. Video
*Retiran el monumento a Catalina La Grande en Odesa.* El régimen de Kiev, gobernante del no-país, ha decidido atacar la memoria de los propios odesitas, retirando el monumento de la fundadora de la ciudad. Los insensatos de Kiev creen que de alguna manera están atacando a Rusia, cuando en realidad están socavando la memoria de los ciudadanos de Odesa, que no olvidarán nada de lo que están viviendo. Foto
*Fotogrametría de una imagen satelital, de un edificio residencial de varios pisos en el distrito de Darnitsky de Kyiv, que resultó dañado como resultado del impacto de un misil guiado antiaéreo ucraniano*. Video
*Zelensky dice que va a asistir al Foro Económico de Davos*. Foto…, me hizo recordar la operación «Jerusalem» un 1 de septiembre de 1969.


Foto: *¿Navidad o Año nuevo? Serguéi Surovikin, General de Ejército, Jefe de la Operación Militar especial, Ministro de Energía y Ecología de Ucrania.*






Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.
Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## alfonbass (30 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Tu como tus amigos usanos... las reglas
> las vas poniendo tu a conveniencia



Lo que sea por evitar que seas tú quien ponga las reglas


----------



## Tierra Azul (30 Dic 2022)

tortura dijo:


> La Guerra en Ucrania no acaba más que empezar; resulta que todos los países aliados lo único que les interesa es conquistar el poder a costa de Rusia, país donde no hay libertades democráticas y donde un dictadorzuelo siembra el caos y la confusión. Lo único que interesa a EE.UU. y sus "paises satelites" es restablecer el orden. Lo único que interesa es ayudar a todos aquellos países necesitados de la solidaridad internacional a favor de las libertades democráticas y el restablecimiento de un sistema más justo y más legal para esos países que ya Rusia no contempla en el orbe. Ucrania nos necesita y es mejor no dilapidar más tiempo, la OTAN debería preparase para ello.



deberias de escribir un libro sobre eso pero que solo tu lo leas y nadie mas, por cierto ese logo no nos gusta. Al ijnore


----------



## Malevich (30 Dic 2022)

Martok dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, se notifico en Diciembre y hasta marzo se estuvo en occidente payaseando con que no pasaba nada. Además es un virus creado en Fort Detrick, hay casos registrados en en EEUU y Europa en el verano de 2019 antes de que se declara el primer caso en Wuhan en Diciembre. ¿Acaso nadie conoce esas raras gripes de un mes que se notificaban en 2019? yo conozco un caso. Esta claro que se estuvo testeando por parte de EEUU la forma de propagación mas optima del patógeno, una vez reunidos los datos lanzaron la versión final.
> 
> Es mas los primeros casos registrados en España fueron en Torrejon..... ahí lo dejo.



Igual que la colza.


----------



## Hal8995 (30 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ahí se comprende, aunque sigue siendo un milagro que el misil no explotara en ese hogar



El misil casi no hizo destrozos y además entro por la ventana. Claramente ese misil está apoyado y 
no ha entrado a velocidad . Seguro que es una planta baja, en un piso 14 es mas dificil crear ese escenario.


----------



## dabuti (30 Dic 2022)

*Asistente de Reagan contó cómo los países de la OTAN mintieron a Ucrania*
30/12/2022 15:49
Los países occidentales no están interesados en una defensa seria de Ucrania porque no quieren sacrificar su seguridad por el bien de Kiev, dijo *Doug Bandow , ex asistente especial del presidente estadounidense Ronald Reagan,* en un artículo para American Spectator .






Según él, los países de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte "le mintieron a Kyiv" cuando le prometieron un lugar en la OTAN. Durante 14 años, nunca aceptaron a Ucrania en sus filas porque no estaban preparados para luchar por ella.
Bandow instó a Estados Unidos a no participar en el conflicto ucraniano, para no provocar un enfrentamiento armado directo con Rusia, y a tomar como prioridad los intereses de la población estadounidense.


> "Ningún miembro de la OTAN nunca ha tenido una buena razón para arriesgar la vida, la riqueza y el futuro de su gente. Esto no ha cambiado en el conflicto actual", subrayó Bandow.



Anteriormente, el secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg* , dijo que el suministro de armas a Kiev "el camino más rápido hacia la paz" en Ucrania.

Читайте больше на American Spectator: США лгали Украине, обещая ей членство в НАТО


----------



## dabuti (30 Dic 2022)

EXPRESIDENTE HOLLANDE REAFIRMA A MERKEL CON EL NO DESEO DE CUMPLIR MINSK.

*"Merkel tiene razón": Hollande confirmó que Ucrania y Occidente no iban a implementar los acuerdos de Minsk*
30/12/2022 18:19
El ex presidente francés, François Hollande, confirmó que los acuerdos de Minsk fueron un intento de dar tiempo a Kiev para construir su ejército. Hollande en 2015 participó en las negociaciones en Minsk para resolver la situación en el este de Ucrania.








> "Angela Merkel tenía razón <...> Desde 2014, Ucrania ha fortalecido su potencial militar. De hecho, el ejército ucraniano era completamente diferente que en 2014. Ha sido mejor entrenado y equipado. Es *el mérito de los acuerdos de Minsk que Kiev tuve esa oportunidad* ", dijo en una entrevista con el Kyiv Independent.



Según el expresidente de Francia, François Hollande, ocupó este cargo entre 2012 y 2017, la situación geopolítica después de 2014 no era favorable para Ucrania y Occidente necesitaba un respiro, informa RIA Novosti, citando una entrevista.


> A principios de diciembre, la excanciller de Alemania, Angela Merkel, dijo que el *propósito de los acuerdos de Minsk era darle tiempo a Ucrania para fortalecerse* . Según ella, todos entendieron que el problema no se había resuelto y el conflicto en el país estaba congelado. Al mismo tiempo, la Alianza del Atlántico Norte no pudo proporcionar armas a Kyiv en el volumen en el que lo hace ahora.



Más tarde, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, dijo que *la declaración de Merkel lo tomó por sorpresa* . Según Putin, partió del hecho de que las autoridades alemanas se comportan sinceramente con Rusia.


> En esencia, *tanto Merkel como Hollande confirmaron que Kiev no tenía intención de implementar los acuerdos de Minsk* . Y Berlín y París no iban a hacer nada para influir en el régimen de Kyiv y exigir la implementación de los acuerdos.



El ex vicecanciller de Austria, Heinz-Christian Strache, al comentar las declaraciones de Merkel, señaló que le llamó la atención la compostura con la que ella habló en una entrevista sobre este tema. En su opinión, tales palabras socavan la base de la confianza.


> El presidente serbio, Aleksandar Vučić, también afirmó que *Merkel está planteando el tema de la confianza* .



Efectivamente, ¿cómo y sobre qué se puede negociar con políticos que no van a cumplir los acuerdos de entrada? Y es más, lo consideran bastante normal, a juzgar por la ecuanimidad de Angela Merkel en una entrevista.
Únase *al canal de telegramas Pravdy.Ru* con la oportunidad de expresar su propia opinión)
Agregue "Pravda.Ru" a sus fuentes *en Yandex.News * o *News.Google* ,.
Autor Anton Kulikov
Anton Vladimirovich Kulikov - periodista, columnista de Pravda.Ru
Curador Lyubov Stepushova
Lyubov Alexandrovna Stepushova - columnista de Pravda.Ru *
FRANCOIS HOLLANDE ACUERDOS DE MINSK


----------



## Malevich (30 Dic 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> deberias de escribir un libro sobre eso pero que solo tu lo leas y nadie mas, por cierto ese logo no nos gusta. Al ijnore



Arreando pal ignore.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (30 Dic 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Este relato, tan FALSO y que fue en realidad una especie de propaganda y autobombo, propio de una sociedad soberbia y engreida, incapaz de un mínimo de autocrítica y ya no digamos agradecimiento alguno se ha colado en cada resquicio de cualquier discurso histórico y lo ha hecho llevando esa falsedad a nivel de verdad incuestionable... es tan grave el asunto que aún hoy los políticos son incapaces de diferenciar lo que es mera PROPAGANDA de lo que es el hecho histórico real...
> 
> NO a la URSS no la arruinó Afganistan, ni los guerrilleros afganos, ni las ARMAS DEL TIO SAM...
> 
> ...



La caida de la URSS fue un cúmulo de circunstancias, algunas morales como la retirada de Afghanistan y la castástrofe de Chernobil y otras ya puramente económicas como las políticas económicas del traidor de Gorgachov que desestabilizaron gravemente la economía Soviética, el dumping petrolero de Arabia Saudita promovido por EEUU, la carrera armamentística con los EEUU, el inmenso coste del proyecto de la lanzadera espacial Buran, etc...


----------



## eljusticiero (30 Dic 2022)

*MINISTRO DE DEFENSA UCRANIANO ADVIERTE QUE RUSIA PLANEA DECRETAR A PARTIR DEL 1 DE ENERO LA LEY MARCIAL; DECLARAR MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL Y CERRAR LAS FRONTERAS PARA TODOS LOS HOMBRES RUSOS EN EDAD DE SERVIR AL EJÉRCITO*


----------



## Malevich (30 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La caida de la URSS fue un cúmulo de circunstancias, algunas morales como la retirada de Afghanistan y la castástrofe de Chernobil y otras ya puramente económicas como las políticas económicas del traidor de Gorgachov que desestabilizaron gravemente la economía Soviética, el dumping petrolero de Arabia Saudita promovido por EEUU, la carrera armamentística con los EEUU, el inmenso coste del proyecto de la lanzadera espacial Buran, etc...



Nunca fue derrotada y fue el único imperio en disolverse sin prácticamente derramamiento de sangre.


----------



## Expected (31 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *MINISTRO DE DEFENSA UCRANIANO ADVIERTE QUE RUSIA PLANEA DECRETAR A PARTIR DEL 1 DE ENERO LA LEY MARCIAL; DECLARAR MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL Y CERRAR LAS FRONTERAS PARA TODOS LOS HOMBRES RUSOS EN EDAD DE SERVIR AL EJÉRCITO*



Faltaría más.....yo como buen langosto ya he alquilado mi apartamento playero a unos buenos ucranianos....a través de una agencia. Al menos, recupero parte del dinero donado por nuestros políticos.


----------



## crocodile (31 Dic 2022)

Los rusos son lerdos o se lo hacen ?

Creer una garantía de los bastardos satánicos es como creer que si metes la cabeza en la de un león hambriento no te comerá. Flipante.










Lavrov dice que EEUU ha garantizado que no enviará especialistas a Ucrania para instruir en el uso de sistemas Patriot


El ministro de Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, ha asegurado este miércoles que las autoridades...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Iskra (31 Dic 2022)

Y el de hoy.









Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 310, 30/12/2022. Timofei Timoféyevich Jriukin (Yeisk, 8 de junio jul./ 21 de junio de…


fue un aviador soviético, voluntario de la guerra civil española y coronel general de la Fuerza Aérea Soviética. Emergiendo de un entorno de clase trabajadora empobrecida, ascendió al mando del 8.° Ejército Aéreo y del 1.° Ejército Aéreo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, fue condecorado dos...




telegra.ph





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 310, 30/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Timofei Timoféyevich Jriukin (Yeisk, 8 de junio jul./ 21 de junio de 1910 greg. - Moscú, 19 de julio de 1953) fue un aviador soviético, voluntario de la guerra civil española y coronel general de la Fuerza Aérea Soviética. Emergiendo de un entorno de clase trabajadora empobrecida, ascendió al mando del 8.° Ejército Aéreo y del 1.° Ejército Aéreo durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, fue condecorado dos veces como Héroe de la Unión Soviética antes de su muerte después de un período de enfermedad causada por un accidente de tráfico



Muchas cosas se dicen en distintos horizontes, sobre el conflicto bélico que se da en Ucrania, pero que no es exactamente de Ucrania, sino de *occidente contra Rusia, Ucrania = Proxy*. Por las diferentes declaraciones, y luego mapeas el terreno, a mi juicio, ya están trabajando la salida, ambos. Los rusos redondeando una victoria que no deje un sabor amargo ni sea humillante para la OTAN (EEUU más los países vasallos), y también los EEUU, haciendo creer que ellos hicieron lo imposible por ayudar a Ucrania. Pero, y hay un gran pero, entre tanto, seguirán empujando a Ucrania a que recupere algo de territorio, y es ahí que aparece la espada de damocles. Si ellos siguen en eso, nosotros avanzaremos más allá de lo conquistado hasta ahora, es la advertencia rusa.

Como el círculo de *Kiev, sabe que está perdido en el terreno, y que perderá*, con los propios ucranianos nacionalistas, si acepta las condiciones rusas, que perderá con una buena parte si no las acepta, entre en el loop de la retórica que venceremos, pero después, ahora no es posible, lo reconocen. Pero se satisfacen con una retórica que ya nadie cree, la solidaridad primaria ha decaído, las ayudas también. Francia, que tenía en sus arsenales 76 cañones 155 mm Caesar, les entregó 18, todos están de baja; rotos o destruidos. Ningún ejército del mundo se desprende del 20% de los mejores cañones, y exponen las capacidades ridículas de un país con derecho a veto y potencia nuclear ¿qué es eso de quedarte con 58 cañones?, no intimidas ni a Andorra.

No quiero ser peyorativo, pero lo dije desde el principio, *en Europa existen dos "ejércitos" a medias, el francés y el británico, el resto, son policías militares, más nada, incluyendo a Alemania.* El* segundo ejército más poderoso de Europa, era justamente el de Ucrania*, y ya ha sido reducido de manera significativa. Los estertores de ese ejército, que fue roto en las 3 primeras semanas del conflicto, una cosa es aniquilar un ejército enemigo, y otra distinta es volverlo incapaz. Primero comienzas por la segundo, para obtener lo primero. Hoy esa gente lo único que hace, es recibir en el terreno, y dar en las redes sociales.

Esto último ha sido una constante, Zelensky habla todas las noches, y desde hace mucho que no es creíble, *él confunde el apoyo, no porque lo quieran mucho, sino porque odian a Rusia*, de parte de los europeos, con un cheque en blanco o patente de corso para hacer o decir lo que quiera. Baste leer esto último:

"...Un día después de que Rusia llevara a cabo el mayor ataque aéreo sobre Ucrania desde el inicio de la guerra, los residentes de la capital de Kiev fueron llamados a dirigirse a los refugios antiaéreos esta madrugada cuando se cumplen 310 días de la guerra en Ucrania. *No ha habido tregua en Navidad ni en Fin de Año.*

El total de los 16 drones de fabricación iraní lanzados desde el sureste y el norte fueron destruidos por la defensa aérea ucraniana...".
*¿Cómo puedes decir que derribas un 100% de los ataques rusos, y luego se ve y se muestran los impactos de los drones y misiles?.

Los combates impactan en la moral de las tropas, las mentiras, impactan la moral de la población*, y cuando luego tienes que ir a la población, ya desmoralizada por las mentiras y llevarlas al frente, es normal que huyan, se rindan, dejen las posiciones y deserten. es un círculo vicioso, tan vicioso con el loop de propaganda en el que viven los de Kiev. pero aún así, hay algunos que se les cae la verdad desde sus indecentes labios:

*"...Las tropas ucranianas sufren graves pérdidas en las áreas de Artemovsk y Soledar, dijo Arestovich*, asesor del jefe de la oficina de Zelensky...". Oleksiy Arestovych, el repartidor de ensueños.


*Entonces, pasemos a las noticias.* Como ustedes saben, la característica principal de los TOM, es tomar los dichos de los enemigos de Rusia, y me es más que suficiente para demostrar cómo están perdiendo esta guerra.


El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de *Bielorrusia dijo hoy viernes que era "poco probable" que un misil de defensa antiaérea ucraniano derribado el jueves entrara en el espacio aéreo bielorruso por accidente*, y que lo más probable es que hubiera alguna "intención" detrás de su lanzamiento, informó la agencia de noticias estatal rusa RIA, citando una entrevista que concedió al medio estatal ruso Sputnik Bielorrusia, reporta Reuters.
El Ministerio de Defensa bielorruso informó el jueves de que sus fuerzas de defensa antiaérea habían derribado un misil tierra-aire S-300 ucraniano cerca de la localidad de Harbacha, en la región de Brest, a unos 15 km de la frontera entre Bielorrusia y Ucrania. Bielorrusia afirma que derribó un misil ucraniano en su territorio
El Kremlin se ha mostrado muy preocupado por el derribo de un misil antiaéreo ucraniano que, según dijo, había penetrado el jueves en el espacio aéreo de Bielorrusia, su aliado cercano. El Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano declaró que investigaría el incidente, sugiriendo que se trataba de una provocación rusa y reservándose el derecho a proteger sus propios cielos.

Otra declaración altisonante de los ucranianos. El ministro de Defensa ucraniano, *Oleksii Reznikov, afirmó este viernes que Ucrania seguirá derribando drones, misiles, aviones y helicópteros rusos sobre territorio de Ucrania* un día después de un nuevo ataque masivo por parte de las fuerzas rusas."Hemos derribado, estamos derribando y derribaremos drones, misiles, aviones y helicópteros rusos en nuestros cielos", para lo cual Ucrania usará desde los viejos sistemas de defensa aérea portátil MANPADS hasta los modernos sistemas Patriot, escribió en Twitter, y agregó: "Protegemos nuestra propia tierra".
Añadió que "el Estado terrorista está siendo desmilitarizado 'según el plan'". La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania precisó hoy que en el ataque masivo ayer de las tropas rusas logró derribar 58 misiles, cuatro drones de reconocimiento y un helicóptero.
No existe nada más falso que los partes de guerra ucraniano,* Zelensky dice que derribaron los 16 drones que se lanzaro**n*, su Ministro de Defensa, dice que fueron derribados 4 ¿un helicóptero?, no es cierto, pero lo más extravagante del anuncia es la frase siguiente: "...Ucrania advierte de que seguirá derribando drones y misiles rusos..." ¿por qué tendrían que advertir en un conflicto armado?, y ojo, que ese ministro, es el único del mando político ucraniano, que tiene alguna experiencia militar. El resto, no saben ni colocarse una par de botas "Coloso" (soviéticas).
Ahora esto: "..."el Estado terrorista está siendo desmilitarizado 'según el plan'"...". Voy a buscar los emoticones de risa para colocarlos aquí.

La Unión de Fútbol de Rusia (*UFR) creará un grupo de trabajo para estudiar si renuncia a la UEFA en favor de la Confederación Asiática de Fútbol (AFC)* debido a la exclusión de la selección nacional y los clubes rusos por la intervención militar en Ucrania, según informa este viernes la prensa local. La noticia fue difundida por los diarios deportivos Sport Express y Championat, citando fuentes propias, y confirmada más tarde por el presidente de la UFR, Alexandr Diukov. La UFR aplazó previamente la votación para decidir si renuncia a la UEFA debido a la necesidad de celebrar consultas adicionales sobre el potencial de ingreso de Rusia en la AFC.
Según Diukov, se trata de la única forma de participar en la fase de clasificación asiática para el Mundial de 2026.

*Putin dice a Xi que quiere reforzar la cooperación militar ruso-china*, durante una reunión por videoconferencia con el líder chino, Xi Jinping, en la que elogió la resistencia de Moscú y Pekín a las "presiones" occidentales.
"En un contexto de presiones y provocaciones sin precedentes por parte de Occidente, defendemos nuestras posiciones de principio", declaró Putin. Según él, "la coordinación entre Moscú y Pekín en la escena internacional (...) está al servicio de la creación de un orden mundial justo basado en el derecho internacional".
"La parte china ha tomado nota de que la rusa ha dicho que nunca se ha negado a resolver el conflicto a través de negociaciones diplomáticas, y expresó su agradecimiento por ello", dijo Xi en la videollamada transmitida por CCTV, informa Reuters.
El presidente de China, Xi Jinping, dice que en unas conversaciones de paz mantendrá su "postura objetiva y justa" sobre la guerra de Ucrania tras la oferta de su homólogo ruso, Vladimir Putin, de "fortalecer su cooperación militar". Xi afirmó que Pekín y Moscú deberían coordinarse y cooperar estrechamente en asuntos internacionales y subrayó la voluntad de Rusia de entablar negociaciones sobre Ucrania, según informó la cadena estatal china CCTV en su informe sobre la llamada entre ambos hombres.
Xi y Putin se han acercado en los últimos años por una desconfianza compartida hacia Estados Unidos y sus aliados, destacada por una declaración a principios de febrero de una asociación estratégica "sin límites" que hizo saltar las alarmas en todo Occidente.
Pero después de que Rusia lanzara su invasión de Ucrania en febrero, China ha subrayado públicamente que no es en modo alguno parte en el conflicto y en septiembre, después de que el ejército ruso hubiera sufrido varios reveses en el campo de batalla, Putin reconoció públicamente que Xi tenía "preguntas y preocupaciones" sobre la guerra.
Si el presidente chino le desea preguntar algo al presidente ruso, lo llama, le pregunta y este le responde ¿dónde está el problema?.

*Putin no deseará Feliz Año Nuevo a Biden, Scholz y Macron*, informó este viernes el Kremlin, en plena crisis entre Moscú y Occidente desde la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania.
"Estos homólogos no nos envían ningún saludo. De hecho, no tenemos contacto con ellos. Y en vista de los actos inamistosos que llevan a cabo constantemente, el presidente no les enviará ningún saludo", declaró a la prensa el portavoz de la presidencia rusa, Dmitry Peskov, informa Afp.
En cambio, Vladimir Putin ya ha enviado sus buenos deseos para 2023 a varios dirigentes más próximos al Kremlin. Según una lista publicada el viernes por la presidencia rusa, Vladimir Putin ha felicitado al presidente chino Xi Jinping, al presidente turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan, al presidente sirio Bashar al-Assad, al presidente venezolano Nicolás Maduro y al primer ministro indio Narendra Modi.
Según el Kremlin, también envió saludos a dos ex dirigentes occidentales, el italiano Silvio Berlusconi y el alemán Gerhard Schröder.
No hay lío, que se saluden entre ellos, aunque apenas puedan destimbalarse entre ellos, lo harán.

Kulebra y su histeria pública. *Kulebra pide "encerrar" a Rusia y "que viva en su autarquía, *bajo su rey padre pero que no ataquen a nadie".". El ministro de Exteriores, expresó su convicción en una entrevista que publica hoy RBK Ukraina de que hay que encerrar a Rusia en sus fronteras para extinguir la agresión e imposibilitar su expansión.
Según Kulebra hay que lograr estar de acuerdo con la tesis de que "Rusia es lo que es, y nuestra tarea no es convertir a un orco en un elfo, sino extinguir esta agresión, y crear unas condiciones en las que la expansión de Rusia sea imposible, es decir, de un país autoritario y agresivo debería pasar a ser sólo un país autoritario y conservador", precisó.
Para el ministro, lo principal es que los socios de Ucrania entiendan que "sea cual sea el gobierno de Rusia, Rusia no cambiará en su esencia" y superar la narrativa de que "es posible hacer de Rusia un país liberal y democrático", informa Efe. Agregó que son muchos los que apoyan sinceramente a Ucrania, pero "siguen sin poder imaginar la derrota de Rusia".
"El mundo no se derrumbará porque Rusia se derrumbe", afirmó. Por otra parte, reiteró que cualquier concesión de territorio ucraniano está descartada.
Es lo que les digo, con esos personajes hay que "negociar", les duele que sean muchos los países que saben que Rusia no puede ser derrotada, al refugiarse en la irrealidad, estos tipos no salen de Netflix, sino es Star Wars es el El Señor de los Anillos, el resto de los países no quieren seguir sufriendo las consecuencias de una guerra que no es de ellos, y estos tipos chantajean, o nos ayudan, o nos aniquilan a todos (toda Europa). Ya la gente se dio cuanta hace bastante tiempo, de lo que son y representan estas personas ¿por qué hace más de 6 meses en Europa ni en ninguna otra parte existen manifestaciones de solidaridad con Ucrania?, se los diré yo, porque ya hastiaron.

Otro ejemplo de la retórica estúpida, El primer ministro británico,* Rishi Sunak, ha prometido que Reino Unido seguirá brindando ayuda a Ucrania *que ha sufrido "en los últimos días una de las peores oleadas de ataques con misiles".
¿Si el presidente de Ucrania, Sr. Zelensky, y su Ministro de defensa (que tiene un plan para desmilitarizar Rusia, si Sr.), dicen que han interceptado hasta los pensamientos de los rusos, para qué enviar entonces ayuda por los efectos de una enorme oleada de ataques rusos?, o Sunak es bobo, o los ucranianos mentirosos, o quizás, ambas cosas.

*Las perspectivas de paz son, a fin de año, casi inexistentes*. Los combates siguen tras diez meses de conflicto que se inició con la invasión rusa de Ucrania el 24 de febrero. La batalla es particularmente cruenta en Bajmut, una ciudad del este de Ucrania que Moscú trata de conquistar desde hace meses. También en Kreminna, unos 75 km al noreste, que las fuerzas ucranianas tratan de recuperar, informa Afp.

Rusia, que pensaba tomar Kiev en los primeros meses de la invasión, se vio obligada a retroceder y tuvo que retirarse del norte, noreste y una parte del sur en noviembre, ante un ejército ucraniano que cuenta con el apoyo de aliados occidentales. Las perspectivas de paz son, por ahora, casi inexistentes. Ucrania exige la retirada total del ejército ruso, mientras que Moscú quiere que Kiev le entregue al menos las 4 regiones que el Kremlin reclama como suyas desde finales de septiembre, así como la península de Crimea, anexionada en 2014.

Comencé hablando de aquello, no tiene perspectivas. Si los rusos toman en un tiempo próximo, tanto la ciudad de Zaporizhia, como Kramatorsk, no pararán hasta Járkov por el norte y Odessa por el suroeste. Bastaría saber si avanzan hacia Poltava...

*En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid031mJZnypm4GSHD2gxB5L9YKaP3DW4dDBzFf9yA62BbStttRHdYvbmzBK1GKTogeQnl/?mibextid=Nif5oz

Los soldados ucranianos cayeron en una* emboscada de las tropas rusas, en algún lugar cerca de Bajmu*t.. Video
*En Energodar, se evitó un atentado terrorista*. Los servicios especiales rusos encontraron un automóvil lleno de explosivos en el patio de un edificio residencial en Energodar. Después de inspeccionar el automóvil, se encontró un proyectil de artillería de 155 mm, revestido con TNT, así como submuniciones adicionales a su alrededor. Se sabe que planearon hacer estallar el coche en la víspera de Año Nuevo. Foto
*Wagner lanzó una breve pero extremadamente divertida animación anti-francesa para africano*s: Francia está representada como una rata robando comida de la casa de un hombre africano (en su casa, Macron transmite por la radio lo malo que es el colonialismo). El hombre pide ayuda a los “músicos” que dan su merecido al ladrón con un mazo. La gente local trata a los "wagneritas" como amigos y hace una barbacoa con la rata ladrona. ¿Podrían hacer otra sobre Ucrania? Video
En el segmento estadounidense de *Twitter, la bandera ucraniana fue ligeramente modificada* con los logos de los verdaderos dueños de Ucrania. Foto
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publica *imágenes de ataques de ayer,* contra el sistema de mando y control militar e instalaciones energéticas de Ucrania. El ataque ha tenido como resultado la detención de la producción y el mantenimiento de material militar y artillería. Video
Cerca de Artyomovsk, nuestras fuerzas eliminaron a un *actor polaco* que se jactó de haber matado a rusos. Se supo que en diciembre, los combatientes rusos eliminaron a dos mercenarios de Polonia. Uno de ellos es el actor Janusz Sheremet, de 41 años, nacido en 1981. de Dynów. El militante en mayo se convirtió en el comandante de un pelotón de mercenarios de Colombia, Chile, Japón, Francia y Estados Unidos. En una entrevista de verano con los medios polacos, Sheremet contó cómo fue herido cerca de Kharkov: "Matamos a un ruso, tomamos su walkie-talkie y escuchamos la charla". Fotos.
*Destruido un sistema de defensa aérea S-300* de las FFAA de Ucrania. Video
Las tropas ucranianas sufren* graves pérdidas en Artemovsk y Soledar, dijo Arestovich,* asesor del jefe de la oficina de Zelensky. Foto
*Defensa aérea ucraniana fallando...da igual cuando leas esto*. Video
Cuando dicen que el régimen de Kiev es corrupto, no lo dicen por gusto. En las p*lataformas comerciales de Ucrania están vendiendo nuevas botas militares suecas Arbesko a precios reducidos.* A principios de la semana pasada, Islandia entregó las botas de invierno Arbesko al régimen de Kiev como parte del programa de ayuda militar. Fotos
"Simplemente nos están exterminando" - residente de la República de Donetsk. *Otro bombardeo de los asesinos ucranianos de la población civil de Górlovka* se cobró la vida de Nadezhda Nikoláevna, que estaba en la escuela. Padre e hijo juraron vengarse. Video
Mientras escribía la introducción de este TOM, no había leído esto de este militar de EEUU. *En el aire del canal Redacted, el coronel del ejército estadounidense Douglas McGregor calificó la transferencia de los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos (SAM) Patriot a Kyiv como "un gesto de despedida de Washington"*. Este gesto ayudará a la Casa Blanca a justificarse ante los ojos de los ucranianos tras la derrota de las Fuerzas de Ucrania en batallas con el ejército ruso: "Todo para que en primavera los políticos estadounidenses y europeos puedan decir: 'Hicimos todo lo que pudimos, les enviamos todo lo que teníamos, pero no lo conseguimos". Foto
*
Foto: ¡ Slava URSS !. 100 años, ¡ y volveremos !*.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Dic 2022)

El mismisimo Morfeo ofreciendo RED PILL al borregomatrix ruso



eljusticiero dijo:


> *MINISTRO DE DEFENSA UCRANIANO ADVIERTE QUE RUSIA PLANEA DECRETAR A PARTIR DEL 1 DE ENERO LA LEY MARCIAL; DECLARAR MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL Y CERRAR LAS FRONTERAS PARA TODOS LOS HOMBRES RUSOS EN EDAD DE SERVIR AL EJÉRCITO*


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Nunca fue derrotada y fue el único imperio en disolverse sin prácticamente derramamiento de sangre.



estados unidos provoco la caida de la union sovietica con derribo interno


----------



## la mano negra (31 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Siendo muy cierto que hay un desgaste en las piezas y componentes de artillería, también es necesario un correcto mantenimiento, y para ello hay que tener medios, profesionalidad, tiempo, etc.
> 
> Viendo lo que se está viendo, y sabiendo de lo que sucede en Ucrania, estos incidentes deben de ser habituales.
> 
> Y si añadimos lo mismo para las municiones, que pueden estar hasta caducadas...



Ese cañonaco de más de 200 milímetros es de la época soviética. Probablemente el ánima la tenga más que regastada y la munición supercaducada.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Dic 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El PANCHO DISFRAZADO de INGLÉS berrea en la madrugada y que casualidad que otro pancho le da zanx, ¿será una de sus cuentas secundarias?



No has acertado ni una, macho !!!.


----------



## eljusticiero (31 Dic 2022)

*IRÁN AMENAZA CON LANZAR VARIAS OLEADAS DE CIENTOS MISILES A ISRAEL SI SUS PLANTAS NUCLEARES SON ATACADAS, ADVIERTE QUE "TEL AVIV Y DIMONA SERÁN ARRASADAS" EN LA REPRESALIA 

IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE CUANDO LOS AVIONES ISRAELÍES VUELVAN AL PAÍS, YA NO QUEDARÁN AEROPUERTOS OPERATIVOS POR LOS ATAQUES IRANÍES*


----------



## crocodile (31 Dic 2022)

Éxito de los misiles señuelos Rusos, los ukros estan desperdiciando sus misiles antiaéreos en derribar misiles falsos rusos mientras los verdaderos impactan el objetivo.


Jo jo jo


----------



## Iskra (31 Dic 2022)

War update


Polish buildup, Artemovsk(Bakhmut) and other topics




bmanalysis.substack.com





He leído los diferentes análisis concatenados que hacen. Dice grandes verdades pero omite algunos hechos sucedidos: 
• la compra en Ucrania de tierras de cultivo cerealista en una extensión desmesurada por parte de las empresas multinacionales Cargill, Dupont y Monsanto (propiedad, a su vez, de los fondos financieros Vanguard, Blackrock y Blackstone). 








À qui profite vraiment la création d'un marché des terres en Ukraine ? – ritimo


Bien que l'Ukraine possède de vastes terres agricoles parmi les plus fertiles du monde, la richesse du secteur agricole ukrainien est longtemps restée hors de portée des petit·es agriculteur·rices du…




www.ritimo.org




Esto no es una casualidad. Como no lo es la redacción de un informe del año 2019 de la Rand Corporation centrado en provocar a Rusia a invadir Ucrania, que es descargable aquí:








Extending Russia: Competing for Advantageous Ground


The United States is locked in a great-power competition with Russia. What are Russia's greatest anxieties and vulnerabilities? How might the United States exploit these vulnerabilities? And what are the potential costs and risks of doing so?




www.rand.org




De las demás regalías económicas que ha obtenido EE. UU. de esta crisis ya hemos visto algo en materia energética e hidrocarburos y en la absoluta falta de transparencia en la transferencia de fondos del gobierno estadounidense desviados del fin declarado inicialmente sin hablar del armamento a cuenta del erario público.

Visto esto, ¿qué grandes verdades contiene este análisis?
→Cada muerto ucraniano o ruso es una victoria para el Oeste (Norteamérica y Europa Occidental).
→El Oeste no está presente en este conflicto para ayudar a Ucrania pero sí para malbaratar a Rusia.
→Está muy claro que Ucrania caerá y que todo el potencial humano ucraniano lo será de Rusia en el futuro.
→El Oeste está actuando de modo que se les haga el mayor daño posible a los habitantes de Ucrania y Rusia en sus industrias, infraestructuras y economías tanto como les sea posible.
→Cuando Ucrania pierda el Donbass perderán el soporte internacional.
→Artemosvk es la llave al Donbass como Popasnaya lo fue de Lugansk.
→Cada muerto ucraniano es otra familia que odiará a Rusia por décadas.
→El Oeste detendrá a Ucrania cuando comience a perder territorio (Donbass). Y le retirarán su apoyo.
→Si las fuerzas del general Surivikin toman Artemosvk y el Donbass, el ejército ucraniano colapsará.
→Las negociaciones que puedan tener lugar son de cara a la galería, pura propaganda.
→Rusia está venciendo y Ucrania va a colapsar.
→Esta guerra será concluida en Lvov (Rutenia: el país que alberga Galitzia y Volinia, tierra de los "analfabestias" nacionalsocialistas que jamás pertenecieron a Ucrania hasta 1945 en que fueron incorporados desde su añeja pertenencia a Polonia, previo genocidio de 200.000 polacos y 1'5 millones de hebreos judíos. Eso es lo "ucranianos" que son, desde hace tan solo 77 años y, ahora, han ido desplazándose chulescamente por Ucrania a enseñarles al resto de habitantes como serlo a base de palizas, secuestros, intimidaciones, extorsiones y asesinatos, todos ocurridos desde 2014. Doce (12) partidos políticos parlamentarios han sido ilegalizados por el actual gobierno de Zelensky.
→La guerra concluirá en Lvov o en una guerra nuclear en caso de que Rusia pierda con daños graves, lo que resulta imposible.
→El Oeste se está "desmilitarizando" a si mismo (no albergan suficiente provisión logística de municiones y otros pertrechos militares).
→Europa necesita a la población femenina ucraniana desplazada (cito al autor). Los desplazados odiarán a Rusia por unas pocas generaciones. Se les pasará cuando comprendan la génesis de todo esto, lejos de los "analfabestias" filonazis.
→Rusia tomará a Ucrania bajo su esfera de influencia. Ucrania podría dividirse en partes y algunas de estas podrían ser anexadas a Polonia, Hungría, Rumania y Rusia. Y la Ucrania que reste quedará en la órbita de Moscú. No podrán ya convertirse en "cabeza de puente" de una futura agresión contra Novorrossia (Ucrania) o Rusia como ya ocurrió en 1921 y en 1945.
→Por cada soldado muerto ruso mueren ocho soldados ucranianos.
→En una guerra mundial, el grupo de objetivos del Oeste y de Rusia es multidimensional.
→Lo que reste de Ucrania no podrá sobrevivir sin ayuda externa.
→Ucrania quedará despoblada y envejecida y su juventud será absorvida por Europa Occidental y Oriental. 10 millones ya se desplazaron a Rusia y otros 10 a Europa Occidental (entre 1991 y 2022).
→Esta guerra ha sido urdida por el Oeste.


----------



## eljusticiero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (31 Dic 2022)

*SE ACERCA EL TERCER ANIVERSARIO DE LA MUERTE DEL MÁRTIR QASEM SOLEIMANI*


----------



## Iskra (31 Dic 2022)

*Zelenski amenazó con una bomba nuclear el pasado febrero", publica Junge Welt*

(Blutige Figuren)
El periódico alemán escribió que el presidente de Ucrania "ha continuado lo que los fascistas llevan haciendo en Kiev desde 2014: disparar contra áreas residenciales en Ucrania del este con artillería y francotiradores, llamar despectivamente a los rusohablantes 'especies' […], torpedear los Acuerdos de Minsk, y de regalo recibió 40 mil millones de dólares en ayuda militar occidental solo este año, sin contar otros tantos miles de millones".

El medio añade que "cuando las emisoras alemanas reportan a cada hora e incluso sollozando el sufrimiento por la guerra de los ucranianos, por los cuales nunca se refieren a los ucranianos del este, la infraestructura y las personas siguen siendo destruidas [por Kiev]".

☢Asimismo, recuerda que Zelenski "mandó bombardear a la mayor central nuclear de toda Europa durante semanas" y acusó de ello a Rusia argumentando que "apuntaban contra sus propias tropas para contaminar radioactivamente Europa Occidental".

☣Por otro lado, también mencionó que los experimentos con armas biológicas que EE.UU. hizo en Ucrania "fueron reconocidos hasta por Victoria 'que se joda la UE' Nuland".

El artículo termina afirmando que Zelenski "y sus clientes de Washington" buscan prolongar la guerra y considera que el acuerdo de paz que propone Kiev, exigiendo "un tribunal contra Moscú", pretende lo contrario, o sea "amenazar con una escalada".

@elOJOen


----------



## eljusticiero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## NPI (31 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No has acertado ni una, macho !!!.



Sigue la linde


----------



## JAGGER (31 Dic 2022)

Los drones follaniños fueron a reflotar el Mosca, o qué?


----------



## Iskra (31 Dic 2022)

Los "puntos de invencibilidad" de Zelenski ahora son de pago 

- Cargar teléfono: 15 hryvnias;
- Cargar portátil: 30 hryvnias;
- Calentar la tetera : 5 hryvnias.

Debido al fallo de la infraestructura energética, el dinero recaudado en los "puntos de invencibilidad" se destinará al mantenimiento de estos mismos puntos.


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Dic 2022)

Kreonte dijo:


> Hombre, a ver, q le reconozcan Crimea ya sería un gran logro (y es a lo q debería aspirar) y admisible básicamente porq alcanza la anexión antes de una ofensiva. Los otros territorios no se los van a reconocer nunca, principalmente porque sería volver al sistema de conquistas como método para ganar territorio, y en segundo lugar pq los otros referéndums se establecen bajo unas circunstancias (éxodo obligado de la población, pocas garantías del proceso) no idóneas.
> 
> Crimea fue una jugada maestra y lo otro fue un plan de mierda q no te lo firma ni tu cuñado Paco.



Se van a reconocer todas la republiquetas rusas en Ucrania igual que en Yugoslavia con los follapotans, ¿ y sabes porque ? PORQUE SINO TE METEN UN SARMAT POR EL CULO, no por otra cosa...........


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Dic 2022)

*Aviso para los despistados poned en el ignore a @asakopako que hoy esta pesadito el niño hasta flodea en el hilo de txusky 

Lo acabo de poner en ignore o sea que no lo veré.*


----------



## Guaguei (31 Dic 2022)

*‘Respuesta de Irán a mínima agresión a sus costas será aplastante’*









*Los ejercicios a gran escala ‘Zolfaqar 1401’ del Ejército de Irán, 30 de diciembre de 2022. (Foto: Defapress)*
 
Publicada: viernes, 30 de diciembre de 2022 16:43


a
•
A
 

Imprimir
 

Un alto mando militar iraní advierte, desde la boca del Golfo Pérsico, que la respuesta de Irán a cualquier agresión a las costas del país será aplastante.

El comandante adjunto del Ejército de Irán para Asuntos de Coordinación, el contraalmirante Habibolá Sayari, ha avisado este viernes que las Fuerzas Armadas de Irán darán una respuesta dura, aplastante y seria a cualquier enemigo que busque agredir las fronteras marítimas del país.
El alto oficial militar ha hecho esa advertencia mientras encabeza las maniobras militares a gran escala del Ejército, denominadas ‘Zolfaqar 1401’, en las zonas meridionales del país, cerca del estrecho de Ormuz.




El comandante adjunto del Ejército de Irán para Asuntos de Coordinación, el contraalmirante Habibolá Sayari, que dirige los ejercicios conjuntos ‘Zolfaqar 1401’, habla con la prensa, 29 de diciembre de 2022. (Foto: Defapress)

Ha dicho que los ejercicios en las aguas del Golfo Pérsico, en los que participan las fuerzas terrestres, aéreas y navales, muestran el compromiso y la preparación de las Fuerzas Armadas para defender la seguridad aérea, marítima y terrestre de Irán.
Las unidades militares, ha detallado, han practicado en la jornada de hoy respuesta a un hipotético ataque a las costas del sur del país y agregado que en esa “compleja operación” se han empleado tecnologías militares modernas.
Los ejercicios iniciaron el miércoles con el objetivo de mejorar las habilidades del Ejército, crear “sinergias” y aumentar la preparación para el combate, así como el poder de disuasión, según informó la agencia oficial iraní _IRNA_, citando a Sayari.

Ejército de Irán muestra el infierno a enemigos con gran maniobra | HISPANTV
El Ejército iraní ha iniciado la fase principal de la maniobra a gran escala, denominada ‘Zolfaqar 1401’, en las regiones sureñas, cerca del estrecho de Ormuz.

El Ejército de Irán siempre fortalece sus capacidades de defensa y mejora el nivel de entrenamiento para defender la integridad territorial del país y sus intereses nacionales, y no escatima ningún esfuerzo para promover este objetivo.

 
*General explica por qué EEUU mantiene sus portaviones lejos de Irán*
Las Fuerzas Armadas de Irán repiten que no dejarán sin respuesta ninguna amenaza y aseguran que están “altamente preparadas” para hacer frente a cualquier agresión extranjera por mínima que sea.


----------



## Guaguei (31 Dic 2022)

*‘Irán dará respuesta decisiva y devastadora a amenazas sionistas’*









*Implementación de una operación durante los ejercicios a gran escala ‘Zolfaqar 1401’ del Ejército de Irán, 30 de diciembre de 2022. (Foto: Defapress)*
 
Publicada: viernes, 30 de diciembre de 2022 16:03


a
•
A
 

Imprimir
 

Un comandante iraní advierte que Irán dará una respuesta devastadora a las acciones amenazantes de los sionistas desde cualquier país que puedan originarse.

Hablando al margen de los ejercicios a gran escala ‘Zolfaqar 1401’, el comandante del Cuartal Central de Jatam al-Anbia del Cuerpo de Guardianes de la Revolución Islámica (CGRI) de Irán, el general de división Qolam Ali Rashid, aseveró el jueves que todas las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Irán, desde el Ejército hasta el CGRI, tienen un consenso de que el régimen sionista es la primera prioridad como una amenaza para la seguridad nacional de Irán.
Según el alto castrense iraní, el régimen sionista, que cuenta con el pleno apoyo de otros países, EE.UU. en cabeza, es una amenaza destructiva militar para la seguridad de todos los países de la región e Irán.




El comandante del Cuartal Central de Jatam al-Anbia del CGRI de Irán, Qolam Ali Rashid, en los ejercicios ‘Zolfaqar 1401’, 30 de diciembre de 2022. (Foto: Defapress)

Las acciones amenazantes de este régimen contra los intereses y la seguridad nacional de Irán, que se llevan a cabo en coordinación con EE.UU., se enfrentarán con una respuesta definitiva de las Fuerzas Armadas iraníes, avisó el general Rashid.
El comandante del brazo económico e industrial del Cuerpo de Guardianes advirtió también a los países que no proporcionen bases e instalaciones a Israel, pues de lo contrario, tales bases serán el objetivo de las Fuerzas Armadas de la República Islámica.

 
*Una advertencia: Irán publicó lista de sitios sensibles israelíes*

 
*FFAA de Irán prometen responder a cualquier posible error de enemigos*
En otra parte de sus declaraciones, el alto comandante iraní recordó a los enemigos extrarregionales que las Fuerzas Armadas de la República Islámica lucharán contra los enemigos con un “poder combinado”, lo cual, enfatizó, será un poder devastador.

Irán a Netanyahu: Habrá respuesta aplastante a cualquier agresión | HISPANTV
Un general iraní de alto rango advierte al primer ministro designado israelí, Benjamín Netanyahu, que Irán dará una respuesta “aplastante” a cualquier agresión.

Estas declaraciones se producen en respuesta a las retóricas antiraníes del régimen israelí después de que el primer ministro israelí, Benjamín Netanyahu, señaló en una entrevista concedida este mes el canal saudí _Al Arabiya_, que Israel hará “todo lo que sea necesario”, incluso mediante la “opción militar”, para impedir el programa de energía nuclear de Irán.

 
*Informe: Cualquier futura guerra será un desastre total para Israel*
Al respecto, el portavoz de la Cancillería de Irán, Naser Kanani, ha afirmado este viernes que Netanyahu busca “crear identidad para sí mismo y el régimen ilegítimo de Israel” repitiendo acusaciones sin bases sobre el programa nuclear iraní.


----------



## Guaguei (31 Dic 2022)

*Plan conjunto de Israel y SpaceX de Musk para espiar a Irán y Siria*









*La compañía SpaceX lanza un satélite israelí al espacio, 30 de diciembre de 2022.*
 
Publicada: viernes, 30 de diciembre de 2022 18:45

Actualizada: viernes, 30 de diciembre de 2022 19:22


a
•
A
 

Imprimir
 

La compañía SpaceX del multimillonario estadounidense Elon Musk lanza un satélite israelí al espacio con fines de espionaje, incluido a Irán.

La empresa estadounidense SpaceX ha lanzado con éxito al espacio durante la noche del jueves al viernes un satélite de inteligencia israelí llamado EROS C-3 por un cohete Falcon 9 desde la base de la Fuerza Espacial Vandenberg, en California (EE.UU.).
Según un informe de la cadena israelí _i24_, este satélite de observación de la Tierra pertenece a la compañía israelí de inteligencia ImageSat International (ISI) que suele publicar imágenes de las instalaciones nucleares iraníes o rastros de la destrucción de sitios causada por los ataques israelíes en Siria.

 
*Israel lanza nuevo satélite para espiar a Irán*

 
*Irán: Israel tiene plan terrorista contra el programa nuclear iraní*
*“El satélite fue producido por la industria aeroespacial israelí, es muy avanzado y se utilizará para vigilancia, con capacidades de imagen sorprendentes y proporciona imágenes de alta resolución”*, ha declarado esta compañía israelí en un comunicado.
*Según informes occidentales, EROS C es parte de un grupo de satélites espías israelíes*, señala el medio israelí.

Irán alerta a Israel por sus sabotajes: Tenemos Inteligencia vigilante | HISPANTV
El jefe de nuclear iraní subraya que la frustración de complots israelíes contra el programa nuclear de Irán muestra la consciencia de Teherán.

Los combates en Ucrania y las tensiones geopolíticas en el sudeste asiático y Asia Occidental han aumentado la demanda de servicios satelitales y este satélite es una herramienta importante para la recopilación de inteligencia, según el informe.
Para detener el programa nuclear pacífico de Irán, Israel ha recurrido en varias ocasiones a las operaciones de sabotaje contra las instalaciones nucleares del país. Asimismo, ese régimen, el único poseedor de armas nucleares de la región de Asia Occidental, ha llevado a cabo el asesinato de siete científicos nucleares iraníes.


----------



## frangelico (31 Dic 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *‘Irán dará respuesta decisiva y devastadora a amenazas sionistas’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo que los americanos han sacado su carraca "Mainizable", el "Nimitz", a minutos de reventar de puro viejo y que es la pieza más sacrificable de la Navy. En cambio el Reagan está a salvo en puerto en Japón


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ojo que los americanos han sacado su carraca "Mainizable", el "Nimitz", a minutos de reventar de puro viejo y que es la pieza más sacrificable de la Navy. En cambio el Reagan está a salvo en puerto en Japón
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310324



El incidente del golfo de Mariupol. Lo veo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Dic 2022)

no te da verguenza hbalar de carraca cuando esta el almirante chatarrof recientemente fogeado?
que fostias pasa por vuestra cabeza




frangelico dijo:


> Ojo que los americanos han sacado su carraca "Mainizable", el "Nimitz", a minutos de reventar de puro viejo y que es la pieza más sacrificable de la Navy. En cambio el Reagan está a salvo en puerto en Japón
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310324


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Dic 2022)

valla amenaza de mierda....
es un buen motivo para que israel se tome en serio estudiar los dronets iranies en ucrania enviando sus propios medios antiaereos.. vale que los derriban geopars, pero es how know



eljusticiero dijo:


> *IRÁN AMENAZA CON LANZAR VARIAS OLEADAS DE CIENTOS MISILES A ISRAEL SI SUS PLANTAS NUCLEARES SON ATACADAS, ADVIERTE QUE "TEL AVIV Y DIMONA SERÁN ARRASADAS" EN LA REPRESALIA
> 
> IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE CUANDO LOS AVIONES ISRAELÍES VUELVAN AL PAÍS, YA NO QUEDARÁN AEROPUERTOS OPERATIVOS POR LOS ATAQUES IRANÍES*


----------



## Guaguei (31 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ojo que los americanos han sacado su carraca "Mainizable", el "Nimitz", a minutos de reventar de puro viejo y que es la pieza más sacrificable de la Navy. En cambio el Reagan está a salvo en puerto en Japón
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310324



no se, yo pienso que los portaviones son cosa del pasado, no son practicos hoy en dia
pero en estos tiempos no son muy rentables, son un blanco muy grande, aun asi mejor tenerlos si ya los tienes

para merodear aviones en tiempos de no guerra son utiles, en caso de guerra seria un objetivo prioritario, o tal vez no, hay barcos mas peligrosos


----------



## España1 (31 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Que horror, eso no avisa?


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Pues esa es soviética.


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Dic 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Que horror, eso no avisa?



Lo más probable es que la munición este en mal estado, sino no se explica.

El desgaste de los cañones afecta las estrías del cañón que se desgastan y hacen impreciso el tiro, otro desgaste es en los sistemas de amortiguamiento de tiro que pueden romperse y romper el cañón pero el obús sale, otro desgaste es cuando tiras a máximo alcance que vas fastidiando toda la mecánica de soporte del cañón y como la tecnología cambia supongo que hay otros desgastes pero no creo que lleven a la explosión del cañón, eso casi seguro que es por munición en mal estado.

La rusky del día


----------



## autsaider (31 Dic 2022)

Creo que lo que ocurre es esto:

Rusia invadió Finlandia en el 39 y fue un desastre militar para Rusia. Sin embargo, dada la desproporción de recursos, fue Finlandia la que tuvo que pedir la paz y ceder territorio.

Pues lo que está ocurriendo en Ucrania es parecido solo que ahora va a ser mucho peor para Rusia. Ucrania no puede vencer a Rusia, pero con el apoyo adecuado puede dejar laminado al ejército ruso de forma irreversible. A muchísimos países les viene bien que eso ocurra. Por eso apoyan y van a seguir apoyando a Ucrania quizá un año o quizá más (hasta que el poder militar ruso sea una sombra).

Supongo que en el kremlin saben que esto es lo que está pasando. Y supongo que han concluido que su única opción es seguir adelante: movilizar los recursos de rusia, incrementar el daño que causan a ucrania (y el coste que les supone a sus socios apoyarla) y esperar a que cambien las cosas.

Y el plan ruso no es descabellado. A día de hoy la destrucción que Rusia ha causado en ucrania suponen la perdida de 700.000 millones de dólares: ShieldSquare Captcha Y conforme más dure el conflicto mayor va a ser. Los ucranianos saben (o sospechan) que nadie les va a dar el dinero para reconstruirse porque no les sale a cuenta. Y que por tanto esta guerra es su ruina.

Y los socios de ucrania no van a apoyar a ucrania para siempre. Solo mientras les salga a cuenta.

Por tanto el plan de rusia es seguir adelante.


----------



## Top5 (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Y eso los rusos, que no fueron los mayores beneficiados de la existencia de la URSS, sino que lo fuimos en Europa Occidental, y en otros lugares del mundo.



¿ a quién beneficia ahora la existencia de la Unión Europea ?


----------



## España1 (31 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ a quién beneficia ahora la existencia de la Unión Europea ?



a nadie, por eso se la van a cargar


----------



## España1 (31 Dic 2022)

El Brexit fue sólo el comienzo


----------



## apocalippsis (31 Dic 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> no se, yo pienso que los portaviones son cosa del pasado, no son practicos hoy en dia
> pero en estos tiempos no son muy rentables, son un blanco muy grande, aun asi mejor tenerlos si ya los tienes
> 
> para merodear aviones en tiempos de no guerra son utiles, en caso de guerra seria un objetivo prioritario, o tal vez no, hay barcos mas peligrosos



Eso esta protegido con todo lo que lleva alrededor, aunque es la guinda del pastel............... Pienso que lo primero que no veremos seran burbujitas sobre el mar y no de gaseoductos...........


----------



## DarkKuriboh (31 Dic 2022)

Me pregunto si Putin hará un anuncio de fin de año mañana como acostumbra a hacerse en Rusia anualmente:


----------



## amcxxl (31 Dic 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Ya no estamos en 2012, esos cutre memes dan risa



no, en 2012 no estamos, estamos en 5783


----------



## amcxxl (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Impresionante (31 Dic 2022)

Es todo tan grotesco. Y bush, blair, presidentes y dirigentes otan, ...?


----------



## Impresionante (31 Dic 2022)

El expresidente francés François Hollande (2012-2017), en una entrevista publicada este miércoles a un periódico ucraniano, confirmó las palabras de la excanciller alemana Angela Merkel en las que decía que los acuerdos de Minsk daban tiempo a Kiev para reforzar su Ejército y así prepararlo para otro conflicto.

_"Sí, Angela Merkel tiene razón en este punto", declaró Hollande, refiriéndose a las palabras de la excanciller sobre los Acuerdos de Minsk, confirmando que se firmaron para "darle tiempo a Ucrania". "Desde 2014, Ucrania ha reforzado su postura militar. De hecho, el Ejército ucraniano es completamente diferente al de 2014. Está mejor entrenado y equipado. Eso es mérito de los Acuerdos de Minsk, que dio al Ejército ucraniano esta oportunidad", _subrayó el exmandatario francés.


----------



## jgrr (31 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Putin


----------



## Impresionante (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2022)

Los monstruos de Gramsci están haciendo acto de presencia desafiantes. Ya saben...Lo viejo que agoniza,
y lo nuevo lucha por nacer. El análisis imperante es, sencillamente, la tosca imagen de una mente en pánico
en busca de las respuestas, allá sonde siempre solían estar, pero que ahora desaparecieron. Así, inventan 
una realidad que se atenga a su fantasía; Un remedio paliativo.


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2022)

*"Los futuros historiadores registrarán 2022 como el momento decisivo en que Rusia tomó la píldora roja*
_* y despertó de su ilusión de que podría ser un socio de Occidente. Desde la disolución de la URSS, 
los líderes rusos: no solo Putin, creyeron ingenuos que podrían ser aceptados como socios en el orden
mundial controlado por EE. UU. Vladimir Putin, en su discurso del 21 de este diciembre en el Ministerio
de Defensa, se culpó a sí mismo por creer en las promesas occidentales. y anunció que Rusia ahora 
confiaría en sí misma y trataría a Occidente como una amenaza hostil... Mientras Occidente intenta 
desesperadamente retratar a Putin como un loco, el hombre que habla es tranquilo, inteligente y coherente. *_
*Qué un contraste con los enanos políticos que pueblan Estados Unidos y Europa”.*
Larry Johnson


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Los monstruos de Gramsci están haciendo acto de presencia desafiantes. Ya saben...Lo viejo que agoniza,
> y lo nuevo lucha por nacer. El análisis imperante es, sencillamente, la tosca imagen de una mente en pánico
> en busca de las respuestas, allá sonde siempre solían estar, pero que ahora desaparecieron. Así, inventan
> una realidad que se atenga a su fantasía; Un remedio paliativo.






Acá, los 'expertos' _prediciendo _cómo podría evolucionar el conflicto en 2023.
La distancia que hay entre la realidad y la fantasía de esta peña es Pa'cagarse:



*Michael Clarke, director asociado del Instituto de Estudios Estratégicos, Exeter, Reino Unido
...
Ambas partes necesitan una pausa, pero los ucranianos están mejor equipados y motivados 
para seguir** adelante, y podemos esperar que mantengan la presión, al menos en Donbas.*
_*Alrededor de Kreminna y Svatove están muy cerca de un gran avance que arrojaría a las fuerzas
rusas 40 millas hacia la siguiente línea defensiva natural, cerca de donde comenzó efectivamente 
su invasión en febrero.
...
Andrei Piontkovsky, científico y analista radicado en Washington DC

Ucrania ganará restaurando completamente su integridad territorial para la primavera de 2023
a más tardar. Dos factores dan forma a esta conclusión.

Uno es la motivación, la determinación y el coraje del ejército ucraniano y de la nación ucraniana 
en su conjunto, que no tiene precedentes en la historia de la guerra moderna.

El otro es el hecho de que, después de años de apaciguamiento de un dictador ruso, Occidente 
finalmente ha crecido para darse cuenta de la magnitud del desafío histórico al que se enfrenta.
...
Barbara Zanchetta, Departamento de Estudios de Guerra, King's College London
...
Los costos de la guerra, tanto materiales como humanos, podrían romper el nivel de compromiso
de la élite política rusa. La clave estará dentro de Rusia.

Guerras pasadas en las que el error de cálculo fue un elemento crucial, como Vietnam para EEUU
o Afganistán para la Unión Soviética, solo terminaron de esta manera. Las condiciones políticas 
internas cambiaron en el país que había calculado mal, haciendo que la salida, ya fuera "honorable" 
o no, fuera la única opción viable.
...
Lamentablemente, esta seguirá siendo una batalla de determinación política, económica y militar 
prolongada. Y para fines de 2023, lo más probable es que aún esté en curso.
...
Ben Hodges, ex comandante general, Ejército de los Estados Unidos en Europa
...
Para enero, Ucrania podría estar en posición de comenzar la fase final de la campaña que es la liberación 
de Crimea.

Sabemos por la historia que la guerra es una prueba de voluntad y una prueba de logística. Cuando 
veo la determinación del pueblo y los soldados ucranianos y la rápida mejora de la situación logística 
de Ucrania, no veo otro resultado que una derrota rusa.
...
David Gendelman, experto militar con sede en Israel
...
La ocupación de las regiones de Lugansk y Donetsk continuará, pero es menos probable que Rusia
avance de manera importante, como un avance desde el sur hasta Pavlograd para rodear a las fuerzas
ucranianas en el Donbas.

Más probable es una continuación de las tácticas actuales: una lenta trituración de las fuerzas ucranianas
en direcciones estrechas y un lento avance, como en las áreas de Bakhmut y Avdiivka, con posibles
tácticas idénticas en el área de Svatove-Kreminna.*_


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Dic 2022)

Si esto es correcto, USA junto a Israel se quedarán solos como ocupantes extranjeros de Siria, el turco abandona la empresa....








Al-Watan: Турция после переговоров в Москве согласилась вывести войска с территории Сирии


Анкара после встречи глав минобороны Турции, Сирии и России в Москве согласилась вывести свои войска с сирийской территории, пишет Al-Watan.




riafan.ru





Ya se sabe que hay invasiones buenas....las de la OTAN....


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (31 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cojonudo.
> 
> El representante de Kadirov en Crimea, un alto cargo del jefe de los chechenos, le agarra por el culo a una chica.
> 
> ...



Creo q lo que te está diciendo de forma ironica es que tienes dos varas de medir...


----------



## Mitrofán (31 Dic 2022)

y los tuits previos...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> me ha recordado al episodio aquel allá por los 60 en el que en un acto público al que acudió FRanco un joven falangista le gritóque era un traidor a los principios del movimiento nacional. Creo que lo mandaron a un penal psiquiátrico.



Injurias al Jefe del Estado. Un delito que aún hoy está en el Código Penal, como muestra de la "democracia" de Hezpañistán.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si esto es correcto, USA junto a Israel se quedarán solos como ocupantes extranjeros de Siria, el turco abandona la empresa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y bombardeos sanos.


----------



## dabuti (31 Dic 2022)

ASOCIACIONES DE PERIODISTAS DE UCRANIA CRITICAN LA NUEVA LEY DE PRENSA








Zelenski firma una ley de medios criticada por la Unión de Periodistas por amenazar la libertad de expresión


El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, ha firmado este jueves una ley de medios ya fue criticada en...




www.europapress.es


----------



## nraheston (31 Dic 2022)

Niños del Donbass cantan la canción "Angels Alley" para apoyar a sus soldados:



Ejército ruso en una operación:



Discurso de Zelenski:



Vídeo sobre soldados ucranianos echando lubricante a sus armas:


----------



## John Nash (31 Dic 2022)

¿Qué otra nación puede permitirse esto?









 Rusia se plantea enviar una nueva nave a la Estación Espacial Internacional para 'rescatar' a sus cosmonautas


Se siguen investigando las causas de la fuga en la cápsula Soyuz acoplada a la ISS



www.abc.es





La agencia espacial rusa está considerando un plan de «rescate» para enviar una nave espacial vacía a la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS, por sus siglas en inglés) para traer de vuelta a la Tierra a tres cosmonautas antes de lo previsto, han señalado desde la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos.









Un micrometeorito pudo ser la causa de una impresionante fuga en una nave rusa acoplada a la estación espacial


El incidente obligó a suspender una caminata espacial de dos cosmonautas



www.abc.es


----------



## dabuti (31 Dic 2022)

OS RECOMIENDO ESTE DOCUMENTAL. TODO AÑO 2000. 
ALEMÁN DE DW ESTRENADO AHORA. HECHO POR UN RUSO.

Crítico con PUTIN, NO A LO BESTIA.

Son entrevistas personales CON PUTIN, YELTSIN Y GORBI, POCO, y seguimiento de las primeras elecciones ganadas por Putin.
Cómo Yeltsin eligió a Putin entre 20 candidatos y cómo brinda en casa en directo, sale su familia, nietos, sirviendo el champán, y ve el triunfo de Putin en la tele. Cómo se encabrona y apaga la tele cuando sale Gorbi.
Gobi tb sale tomando Vodka al ir a votar.
Putin y MEDVEDEV siguiendo el escrutinio. 
LA CRÍTICA y explicación de Putin POR RETOMAR EL HIMNO SOVIÉTICO QUE PUTIN DEFIENDE, SU MÚSICA. La grabación con Nikita Mijalkov el cineasta del himno nuevo.

Todo desde una cámara personal.

ME PARECE UN GRAN DOCUMENTO HISTÓRICO MÁS ALLÁ DE CIERTAS VALORACIONE del locutor.

RECOMENDADO.


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Aviso para los despistados poned en el ignore a @asakopako que hoy esta pesadito el niño hasta flodea en el hilo de txusky
> 
> Lo acabo de poner en ignore o sea que no lo veré.*



_Llegas tarde con el aviso. Está pesadito hace mucho. y hace mucho que le tengo ignorado.
Gracias de todas formas por el aviso.



Y gracias al que ha limpiado la ración de mensajes con o's de ayer._


----------



## John Nash (31 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> _Llegas tarde con el aviso. Está pesadito hace mucho. y hace mucho que le tengo ignorado.
> Gracias de todas formas por el aviso._



Su comportamiento es paradigmático del otanismo. No creo que los hooligans prefabricados generen adhesión popular. Que siga así...


----------



## Curroesteja (31 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *MINISTRO DE DEFENSA UCRANIANO ADVIERTE QUE RUSIA PLANEA DECRETAR A PARTIR DEL 1 DE ENERO LA LEY MARCIAL; DECLARAR MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL Y CERRAR LAS FRONTERAS PARA TODOS LOS HOMBRES RUSOS EN EDAD DE SERVIR AL EJÉRCITO*



Kiev siempre miente


----------



## Impresionante (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

El año del reconocimiento y de más guerra


Las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk culminaron el año en el que han sido oficialmente reconocidas como independientes primero y como parte de Rusia después aprobando nuevas constituciones…




slavyangrad.es











El año del reconocimiento y de más guerra


31/12/2022


Las Repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk culminaron el año en el que han sido oficialmente reconocidas como independientes primero y como parte de Rusia después aprobando nuevas constituciones. Frente al autogobierno local, una fórmula que difícilmente puede asimilarse a autonomía regional, que prometían para esos territorios los acuerdos de Minsk y que Ucrania siempre se negó siquiera a considerar, oficialmente, la RPD y la RPD han conseguido su objetivo. Desde 2014, la integración económica y política en Rusia había sido el objetivo explícito de ambas estructuras políticas. Lo fue desde su proclamación tras el referéndum del 11 de mayo de 2014 y especialmente después de la guerra abierta de aquel verano, tras el que Ucrania cortó los lazos económicos que podrían haber mantenido el vínculo entre Donetsk, Lugansk y Kiev pese a la ruptura política. En aquel momento, Ucrania desconectó el sistema bancario e interrumpió, _de facto _primero y oficialmente después, el pago de salarios, pensiones y prestaciones sociales a la población de la PRD y la RPL. Además de como castigo colectivo para una población vulnerable en el conflicto que, según Naciones Unidas, más afecta a la población mayor, Ucrania ha utilizado esa medida como forma de ahorro para sus diezmadas arcas públicas, más interesadas en financiar el rearme de su ejército.

Esa ruptura económica, unida a la obstinada negativa de Ucrania a negociar siquiera un cumplimiento parcial de los acuerdos que había firmado y de los que ahora reniega asegurando que fueron únicamente una forma de ganar tiempo, permitió a Rusia avanzar en una integración paulatina de las regiones en su órbita económica, política y social. Vladimir Putin pasó de pedir explícitamente la cancelación del referéndum de 2014, cuando aún consideraba que existía una posibilidad de utilizar el diálogo mediado por la OSCE para evitar la ruptura y la guerra, a firmar decretos según los cuales Rusia aceptaba temporalmente los documentos expedidos por la RPD y la RPL primero y garantizaba el acceso rápido a la ciudadanía rusa después. El bloqueo comercial impuesto por Ucrania por exigencias de la extrema derecha nacionalista facilitó aún más la integración económica de Donbass en Rusia. La reducción del comercio a través del frente a tramas ilegales, por las que aún tienen causas pendientes personas tan importantes como Petro Poroshenko, facilitó la introducción de la _zona rublo_, que prácticamente eliminó la presencia de la grivna ucraniana y consolidó aún más la separación de Ucrania. A lo largo de estos años Kiev se ha negado repetidamente a buscar un mecanismo para reanudar el pago de pensiones en Donbass, medida que habría logrado que la grivna recuperara parte del territorio perdido al rublo.

La guerra en Donbass, con el enfrentamiento militar entre Ucrania y las Repúblicas Populares apoyadas por Rusia en mayor o menor medida, dependiendo de las circunstancias, siempre contó con un aspecto interno, una guerra civil iniciada como _operación antiterrorista_ por parte del Gobierno de Yatseniuk y Turchinov en abril de 2014 y un aspecto geopolítico que superaba la situación local. Utilizando la guerra como argumento para avanzar en su integración euroatlántica, Petro Poroshenko incluyó las aspiraciones de entrada en la Unión Europea y la OTAN en la Constitución ucraniana, sin que existiera entonces una mayoría suficiente para justificar esa voluntad atlantista, que implicaba una ruptura con la tradición neutral que había mantenido la Ucrania independiente, que pese a iniciar un camino hacia Occidente desde los años noventa, se veía obligada a mantener cierto equilibrio este-oeste a causa de la existencia de una masa social que no entendía el sentir ucraniano ante todo como un sentimiento antirruso. Esa voluntad atlantista, que en los primeros años de Zelensky se tradujo en invitaciones a mantener presencia militar en el país o incluso construir bases militares, aspectos que siempre fueron una línea roja para Moscú.

En 2022, Moscú consideró encontrarse ante una presidencia estadounidense débil, la de Joe Biden, y un país que había visto su prestigio reducido por la apresurada y caótica salida de Afganistán. Esa imagen nocturna del último soldado estadounidense abandonando Kabul, con la ciudad ya tomada por el talibán mostró para Rusia la diferencia de su retirada afgana, durante tantos años entendida como vergonzosa. Sin embargo, de repente, el recuerdo de los últimos tanques soviéticos cruzando entre banderas rojas el Puente de la Amistad a Uzbekistán, donde esperaban las familias de los soldados en un ambiente casi festivo y habiendo dejado atrás un gobierno que se mantendría en el poder durante tres años más, había dejado de ser la imagen de la humillación.

Sobreestimando su posición de fuerza y subestimando el poder político que aún mantiene Estados Unidos, y por consiguiente la OTAN, Rusia trató de imponer una negociación sobre la expansión de la OTAN hacia sus fronteras y exigió un compromiso por escrito, el mismo que no logró obtener Gorbachov en los últimos momentos de la Unión Soviética, de renuncia a incorporar a la Alianza a países fronterizos con Rusia, Georgia y, ante todo, Ucrania. La rotunda negativa de Estados Unidos y la OTAN a cualquier negociación, que es en realidad el rechazo a incluir a Rusia en la arquitectura de seguridad del continente europeo, exacerbó el contenido geopolítico de un conflicto en el que, hasta entonces, el enfrentamiento bélico se limitaba a Donbass.



En un contexto de rechazo absoluto de la OTAN a negociar la paralización de su expansión hacia el este y de Ucrania a cumplir las concesiones políticas mínimas que Minsk garantizaba a Donbass, Rusia reconoció el 22 de febrero de 2022 la independencia de la RPD y la RPL, a las que se comprometía a defender. Días antes había comenzado una rápida evacuación de la población civil, calificada por Ucrania y sus socios como deportación, y apenas 48 horas después, Vladimir Putin anunciaba el inicio de una _operación militar especial_ con la que la guerra se extendió a toda Ucrania. En esa guerra, frente a las ideas de desmilitarización y _desnazificación_ que Ucrania tanto trata de resaltar para dejar claro el fracaso ruso, la defensa de Donbass era uno de los argumentos principales. Desde hacía varias semanas, Ucrania había intensificado nuevamente los bombardeos de las zonas del frente, entonces limitado al territorio entre Kominternovo, Gorlovka, Debaltsevo, Stanitsa Luganskaya y la frontera rusa.

Sacrificadas las unidades de defensa territorial en frentes entonces considerados menos importantes, fundamentalmente el sur de Ucrania y Lugansk, para mantener a las mejores unidades en la defensa de Kiev, Rusia pudo, en las primeras semanas, realizar un gran avance territorial en el sur de Ucrania. El rápido avance lo fue aún más en Lugansk, donde, sin lucha alguna, la RPL logró capturar localidades hasta días antes férreamente defendidas por Ucrania. Mientras el avance era lento y duro en Donetsk, la RPL lograba capturar Schastie, Stanitsa Luganskaya o Starobelsk sin apenas resistencia, que solo apareció más adelante en las grandes ciudades de la zona: Rubezhnoe, Popasnaya, Lisichansk y Severodonetsk, batallas que supusieron una inmensa destrucción. La primera semana de julio, la RPL anunciaba la completa liberación. Durante dos meses, las tropas ucranianas no tuvieron presencia militar alguna en el territorio de la antigua región de Lugansk. Con la guerra aparentemente concluida en la región, comenzó un proceso de reconstrucción y mejora de infraestructuras como las carreteras. Sin embargo, esa seguridad de que la batalla había concluido resultó ser prematura y tras la debacle de las tropas rusas en Járkov, la batalla regresó a la RPL, donde las tropas ucranianas asedian Kremennaya y Svatovo y amenazan otra vez Lisichansk o Severodonetsk. La seguridad tampoco está garantizada para la población civil en localidades antes consideradas como tranquilas. Perevalsk, en la retaguardia, tuvo el dudoso honor de ser el primer lugar en el que Ucrania utilizó sus flamantes HIMARS estadounidenses, ataques que se han repetido, causando bajas entre la población civil, en Alchevsk o Stajanov.

El balance de este año en la RPD es aún más complicado. Como región más rica y, por lo tanto, más importante, la presencia de tropas ucranianas en el frente de Donetsk siempre fue superior y no hubo retirada ucraniana en febrero. Kiev disponía ahí de grandes bastiones: Marinka, Avdeevka, Peski, Volnovaja, Svetlodarsk o Artyomovsk estaban preparadas para la guerra de trincheras que, con mucha mayor intensidad, ha continuado a lo largo de 2022. Tras una dura lucha por las infraestructuras de la ciudad, las unidades rusas lograron capturar Svetlodarsk y en otoño se logró finalmente capturar Peski, en el frente de Donetsk, único y parcial éxito de las tropas rusas en este frente en los últimos meses. Continúa el aún fallido asalto a Arytomovsk, batalla que comenzó el pasado julio y que, entre devastación y muerte, está siendo comparada con las batallas de la Primera Guerra Mundial.

El gran avance de la RPD y las tropas rusas se produjo en los primeros meses de la intervención rusa, cuando las tropas republicanas desde el norte y las rusas desde Crimea, se unieron para sitar la ciudad de Mariupol. En ese momento, y también tras una batalla que dejó la ciudad destruida, la RPD había logrado el control de la ruta al capturar Volnovaja, que abría el camino hacia el mar de Azov. La respuesta de las tropas ucranianas, lideradas en Mariupol por el regimiento Azov, fue diferente a la de otras ciudades del sur de Ucrania. Frente a ejemplos como Jersón, prácticamente abandonado ante el avance ruso, la guarnición de Mariupol, con unidades radicalizadas en su odio ideológico a Rusia, iban a luchar hasta el final, lo que condenó la ciudad a una batalla urbana y a la práctica destrucción de grandes sectores urbanos e industriales. Frente a la idea de que los soldados de Azov se convirtieron en los “defensores de Azovstal”, las unidades ucranianas alargaron el asedio simplemente gracias a la protección que les garantizaron las infraestructuras soviéticas. En un dramático giro de los acontecimientos, no fue Azov quien defendió Azovstal, sino que fue Azovstal quien defendió al regimiento dos veces calificado por el Congreso de Estados Unidos como neonazi o supremacista blanco.

Rusia consiguió en mayo la capitulación del regimiento Azov y las unidades ucranianas que le acompañaban y se inició un largo proceso de limpieza y posterior reconstrucción que se alargará durante años. En estos meses, Rusia ha trabajado para retirar los cadáveres de la población, en ocasiones enterrada en patios o callejones, y ha iniciado el derribo de aquellos edificios imposibles de recuperar. En las últimas semanas, la RPD y las autoridades rusas han comenzado a entregar las llaves de los apartamentos de los primeros barrios construidos para alojar a la población que lo perdió todo durante la batalla. Pese a que la ingente labor no ha hecho más que comenzar, la situación en Mariupol, que ha disfrutado de más atención y más financiación, es menos grave que en otras ciudades menos mediáticas, pero que sufrieron un destino similar a causa de la guerra. Es el caso de Rubezhnoe, Popasnaya o Severodonetsk.

Y pese a haber soportado posiblemente la peor batalla de esta guerra, la situación de la población civil de Mariupol es, a día de hoy, menos peligrosa que la de Donetsk. Desde finales de mayo, cuando las tropas ucranianas comenzaron los bombardeos indiscriminados de la capital de Donbass, la situación para la población se ha agravado notablemente. Una ciudad militar desde 2014, Donetsk había vivido, en sus distritos centrales, aislada del peligro de la guerra. Mantener los bombardeos a una distancia había sido uno de los logros de la RPD frente a una Ucrania que, en tiempos de Minsk, no podía permitirse la imagen de bombardear el centro de la principal ciudad de la zona. Liberada de Minsk y sin nada ya que perder, Ucrania no solo intensificó sino que generalizó los bombardeos contra la población civil de Donetsk, que vive ahora sin suministro continuo de agua -aunque Rusia parece estar construyendo tuberías para surtir a la ciudad desde Rostov- y con la certeza de que cada calle de la ciudad puede ser, en cualquier momento, alcanzada por la artillería ucraniana.

Ese es quizá el mayor fracaso de estos diez meses de intervención rusa. Frente a ganancias o pérdidas territoriales, la defensa del pueblo de Donbass no solo implica la aceptación política de esas entidades como parte de Rusia. Tal y como habían buscado la RPD y la RPL como estructuras políticas y la población que se resistió durante años al ataque ucraniano, Rusia aceptó tras un nuevo referéndum a las dos Repúblicas como parte de la Federación Rusa. La adhesión se produjo como República, no como _oblast_, y con el mantenimiento de sus símbolos. De esta forma, la RPD ha accedido a Rusia con la bandera de la República Donetsk-Krivoi Rog, con la que el camarada Arytom trató de desvincular a la zona de la Ucrania dependiente de Alemania que presumiblemente iba a emerger tras la firma de la paz de Brest-Litovsk con la que la Rusia soviética se retiró de la Primera Guerra Mundial.

La adhesión a Rusia y con ella la obtención de la ciudadanía rusa, sus pensiones y posibilidades políticas y económicas sigue supeditada a la situación militar. Rusia no ha logrado alejar el frente de Donetsk ni Gorlovka y ahora Ucrania amenaza también Svatovo o Severodonetsk. Las perspectivas y promesas de futuro, las nuevas constituciones y posible reorganización y reconstrucción de la economía para salir de más de ocho años de guerra son solo ideas a largo plazo que, en cualquier caso, dependerán del desarrollo de los acontecimientos. Ocho años después de su proclamación, la RPD y la RPL consiguieron finalmente ser aceptadas como parte de la Federación Rusa. Sin embargo, todas esas posibilidades habrán de ser defendidas en el campo de batalla. Para sorpresa de una parte importante de la población de Donbass, la llegada de tropas rusas a la zona no ha supuesto, de momento, una garantía de seguridad sino todo lo contrario. Después de ocho años de sufrimiento en duras condiciones socioeconómicas, 2022 ha creado para la población de Donbass una situación militar aún más complicada que no promete resolverse a corto plazo.


----------



## rascachapas (31 Dic 2022)

tortura dijo:


> La Guerra en Ucrania no acaba más que empezar; resulta que todos los países aliados lo único que les interesa es conquistar el poder a costa de Rusia, país donde no hay libertades democráticas y donde un dictadorzuelo siembra el caos y la confusión. Lo único que interesa a EE.UU. y sus "paises satelites" es restablecer el orden. Lo único que interesa es ayudar a todos aquellos países necesitados de la solidaridad internacional a favor de las libertades democráticas y el restablecimiento de un sistema más justo y más legal para esos países que ya Rusia no contempla en el orbe. Ucrania nos necesita y es mejor no dilapidar más tiempo, la OTAN debería preparase para ello.



Todo lo contrario, en febrero esto se acaba. Ya le han dicho ha Zelenski que apriete en enero porque en febrero se establecerá la frontera para la partición de Ucrania en las negociaciones. Vamos a una Corea en Europa.


----------



## Impresionante (31 Dic 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1310452
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310453
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310454
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310455
> ...



Venga, al ignore hijo de perra


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
30 de diciembre de 2022

Territorios fronterizos de Rusia:

▪ En la región de Bryansk, las AFU bombardearon la aldea de Kister en el distrito de Pogarsky, no hubo víctimas como resultado del incidente.

▪ En la región de Belgorod, las formaciones ucranianas alcanzaron una empresa industrial en el distrito urbano de Shebekinsky, dañando ligeramente la fachada del edificio.

Región de Kiev:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron por la mañana un objetivo en un edificio administrativo del distrito Goloseevsky de Kiev con la ayuda de un UAV kamikaze Geran-2.

Región de Kharkiv:

▪ Tropas rusas abaten un dron kamikaze en la subestación de 330 kV de Losevo, en el distrito de Industrialny, en Járkov.

Dirección Starobelsk (mapa):

▪ En el tramo Kupyansko-Svatovsky, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones del ejército ucraniano cerca de Berestovoye, haciendo que el enemigo abandonara sus posiciones.

▪ En la sección de Tavolzhansky, los combatientes de la 14ª Ombra, 40ª Osb, 114ª Tro de las AFU se preparan para defender Dvurechnoye contra un ataque de las tropas rusas desde la dirección de Tavolzhanka.

▪ En el sector de Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas esperan un ataque de las AFU en Kremenna.

Grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de ambos bandos operan en la "zona gris" cerca de Dibrowa y Kremenna.

▪ El ejército ucraniano, aprovechando la atención general confinada a Bakhmut (Artemivsk), puede emprender una ofensiva en Starobelsk y otras direcciones.

Dirección soledar (mapa):

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner están reprimiendo la defensa enemiga en Opytne. Los combates tienen lugar cerca del Liceo Agrario, en la calle Shkolnaya.
➖ Al noreste de Bajmut, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ocupan dos bastiones de las AFU cerca de Podgorodne y posiciones en dirección a Krasnaya Gora.
➖ En la periferia oriental de Bajmut, las fuerzas rusas avanzan desde la planta de Sinat a lo largo de la zona industrial.
➖ Al suroeste, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han tomado posiciones de fuego cerca de Kleshcheyevka y Kurdyumovka.

▪ En el sector de Soledar, las fuerzas rusas tomaron el control de un puesto de observación al este de Soledar.

República de Luhansk:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Alchevsk, Stakhanov y Bryanka con HIMARS, edificios civiles dañados, sin víctimas.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates en Marinka: las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF están empujando al enemigo hacia las afueras occidentales de la ciudad.

▪ Las AFU han golpeado Donetsk, Makiivka, Yasynuvata, Mineralnaya y Shirokaya Balka.

Región de Zaporizhzhya (mapa):

▪ En la sección de Orejovo, las tropas ucranianas han trasladado equipos y personal a la zona de Orejovo y Vasinovka.

▪ En el sector de Polozhsky, las fuerzas rusas rompieron las posiciones defensivas enemigas al oeste de Dorozhnyanka. Las AFU desplazaron fuerzas a la zona de Zaliznichne para montar un contraataque.

Frente Sur. Dirección Kherson:

▪ En el sur, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron instalaciones de las AFU en Kherson, Antonovka, Berislav y Stanislav.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Crónica de los ataques e intercambios de disparos en la zona de la SMO durante la noche del 30 al 31 de diciembre de 2022

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Orlikivka, Semenivka y Zheleznyi Most, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Khodino, Atinskoe y Zapselye, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las tropas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Ternova, Staritsa, Volchansk, Oljovatka y Chugunovka.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon las acumulaciones enemigas de mano de obra en Novovlynsk, Dvurechnaya, Kupyansk, Tabayivka, Nevskoye y Torskoye con Yampolovka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Bajmut, Soledar, Podgorodne, Konstantinovka, Bila Hora, Dyleevka, Artemovo y Novgorodne.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, fueron alcanzadas posiciones de las AFU en Avdeevka, Nevelske, Krasnohorivka y Marinka.

Las fuerzas ucranianas volvieron a bombardear la capital de la DNR.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Novomikhailovka, Ugledar, Bolshaya Novoselka y Vremyivka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las fuerzas rusas se enfrentaron a los efectivos enemigos en Temirivka, Poltavka, Hulaypil, Dorozhnyanka, Stepovka, las afueras de Kamianske, y Nikopol y Prigorodny, en la orilla norte del río Dniéper.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra posiciones de las AFU en Kherson, Naddnipryanske y Antonivka.

Las formaciones ucranianas, a su vez, bombardearon Alyoshky.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Sobre la importancia de las regiones de Volyn y Lviv

Con la retirada de las fuerzas rusas de Kiev y otras regiones del norte y noreste de Ucrania, prácticamente han cesado los ataques contra instalaciones en Ucrania occidental.

Sí, de vez en cuando se golpea la infraestructura eléctrica, pero el efecto es cada vez menor debido a las largas pausas entre los golpes.

La situación actual ha permitido el tránsito de armas, municiones, equipos, combustible, así como alimentos y suministros médicos, desde Polonia y otros países a través del oeste de Ucrania.

¿Cómo se organiza el proceso?

Desde hace meses, los trenes procedentes de Europa pasan casi a diario por las estaciones de Kovel y Lviv. En estas ciudades, las armas y el combustible que llegan se acumulan y distribuyen por direcciones.

Y mientras que antes los dirigentes ucranianos cumplían los requisitos de seguridad y camuflaje, enviando convoyes importantes principalmente por la noche, ahora todos los convoyes circulan libremente y durante el día.

Al mismo tiempo, prosigue la diversificación de los modos de entrega mediante el uso de autopistas y autovías para transportar cargas de diversos fines desde los puertos polacos, lituanos y alemanes.

¿Y las bases aéreas y los aeródromos?

El aeropuerto de la ciudad polaca de Rzeszow sigue siendo el principal centro de tránsito de armamento de fabricación occidental hacia Ucrania. Una serie de aviones de transporte pesado del bloque de la OTAN vuelan regularmente desde Estados Unidos y los países europeos a Polonia.

Sin embargo, la ausencia de amenazas a las instalaciones militares en Ucrania Occidental ha permitido a las AFU utilizar sin trabas los aeródromos y aeropuertos existentes no sólo para vuelos de aviación táctica, sino también para aviones de transporte como los AN-26.

Durante las últimas semanas, aviones de transporte ucranianos An-26 con carga militar han volado casi a diario al aeródromo de Lutsk de la 204 brigada de aviación táctica y al aeropuerto de Lviv. Apagan sus transpondedores antes de entrar en el espacio aéreo ucraniano.

¿Por qué arriesgarse a enviar por aire lo que se puede enviar por tren y convoy?

Los aviones son menos capaces de transportar lo que los trenes y los convoyes de camiones pueden transportar a la vez. Pero son más ventajosos para una entrega más rápida de municiones y transporte de personal.

Según algunos informes, la 204ª brigada de la Fuerza Aérea Ucraniana está reparando y reacondicionando aviones de combate, y en Lviv algunos tipos de armamento de artillería y tanques. Los transportes An-26 transportan piezas, repuestos y unidades, que deben entregarse inmediatamente.

¿Por qué no hay ataques contra ellos?

Como en el caso del aeródromo de Mirgorod, los ataques con misiles de crucero contra las bases son prácticamente inútiles: para cuando las Kalibras lleguen a las regiones occidentales, todos los aviones habrán desaparecido, y los ataques con bombarderos o artillería son imposibles en esta fase por razones obvias: defensas aéreas ucranianas aún activas y distancia de la línea del frente.

¿Y una posible ofensiva?

Aunque Kiev considera improbable una ofensiva en esta dirección desde Bielorrusia, se están preparando para varios escenarios, hasta un intento de cortar la línea de suministro en Lviv y otras regiones.

La importancia de los territorios del oeste de Ucrania en el conflicto actual es incalculable para las AFU. Todo lo cedido por Occidente, gran parte de las bases de reparación y recuperación, arsenales y centros logísticos están estacionados o pasan por aquí.

Y su seguridad es una prioridad. Si hace un mes había unas 500 personas en el territorio de Kovel y Lutsk, en su mayoría miembros de las fuerzas militares de defensa, ahora su número alcanza las 2 mil personas de diversas formaciones.

Según las fuentes, en los alrededores de Kovel están desplegadas unidades de la 28ª Brigada, del 100º Equipo de Combate de Brigada, del GSS, así como de movimientos nacionalistas, entre ellos el grupo Ichkerian y el turco Bozkurt. Esto no incluye la agrupación de la región de Lviv.

Así que no tiene sentido esperar un paseo fácil por aquí.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso golpea un edificio con mercenarios bálticos en Ucrania

El médico jefe de la compañía militar de una unidad de las AFU, Sarmite Cirule, de Letonia, resultó herido.

Así lo informó la televisión letona.

"La médica herida en la explosión admitió a LTV que el edificio en el que se encontraba había volado por los aires. Otros dos médicos que estaban con ella resultaron heridos y conmocionados", informó el canal.

Cirule se encuentra ingresado en un hospital local.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Escalada en Serbia, Kosovo y Metohija
30 de diciembre de 2022

Las tensiones en la región, provocadas por la detención de serbokosovares y el despliegue de fuerzas de Pristina en el norte, van remitiendo poco a poco. Las barricadas levantadas por los serbios en protesta hace tres semanas están siendo retiradas de las carreteras.

La noche del 28 al 29 de diciembre, el Presidente serbio Aleksandar Vucic celebró una reunión con el equipo de crisis de los serbios de Kosovo, en la que les animó a desmantelar las barricadas. Según él, fue posible llegar a acuerdos firmes con representantes de la UE y de la fuerza de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTAN (KFOR).

El líder serbio de Kosovo, Goran Rakic, ha declarado que Occidente ha garantizado la liberación de todos los detenidos y que no habrá persecución de los manifestantes. El contingente de la KFOR también prometió que las fuerzas de seguridad de Kosovo no entrarían en el norte de la provincia.

▪ Ayer por la mañana, los serbios empezaron a desmantelar las barricadas. La primera en desaparecer fue la barricada del puesto de control de Merdare, en el lado serbio central. Los puestos de control de "Jarinje" y "Brnjak" también están abiertos para la entrada y salida, y se ha restablecido el tráfico en ambas direcciones.

▪ De las once barricadas levantadas en el norte de Kosovo y Metohija, diez ya han sido desmanteladas. La barricada cercana a Kosovska Mitrovica fue incendiada por desconocidos durante la noche del 28 al 29 de diciembre y aún no ha sido posible retirar los camiones del puente.

▪ Las autoridades de Pristina liberaron a algunos de los serbios detenidos anteriormente. El ex policía Dejan Pantic ha sido trasladado a arresto domiciliario. Nikola Nedeljkovic, que pasó seis meses en una prisión albanesa por llevar una camiseta con símbolos serbios y el lema "No os rindáis", fue puesto en libertad. Otros dos presos políticos siguen detenidos.

Según Aleksandar Vučić, gracias a los acuerdos de desescalada con Occidente, las autoridades de Belgrado consiguieron "evitar un desastre con la OTAN". Sin embargo, según los sondeos de opinión, la mayoría de la población de Kosovo y Metohija, así como de Serbia central, consideró una traición el llamamiento a desmantelar las barricadas.

Además, Pristina consideró una victoria la gestión de los serbios de Kosovo. Según el jefe del gabinete del presidente de la autoproclamada república, la estrategia del líder serbio había "fracasado", y la policía kosovar mantendría su presencia en todo Kosovo, incluido el norte.

Por lo tanto, aunque la víspera de Año nuevo estuvo marcada por una calma relativa, otra ronda de escalada del conflicto de Kosovo es solo cuestión de tiempo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

La inteligencia británica predice un nuevo ataque con misiles contra Ucrania en un futuro próximo

Afirma que Rusia ha lanzado ataques masivos cada siete o diez días desde octubre, "tratando de aplastar las defensas aéreas de Ucrania". Los británicos creen que Rusia romperá ahora esta tradición táctica para lanzar un nuevo ataque en los próximos días, "para minar la moral de la población ucraniana durante las fiestas de Año Nuevo".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Los servicios especiales rusos hallan un alijo de militantes ucranianos en los suburbios de Luhansk

En el alijo se encontraron un misil antitanque guiado, varios lanzagranadas y más de 100.000 cartuchos de munición de diversos calibres.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Un político estadounidense pide que se juzgue al Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg

"El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, es un asesino de millones de personas y un criminal de guerra que debería ser encarcelado en La Haya y condenado a 30 años sin libertad condicional", escribió el político estadounidense Jeffrey Young en su cuenta de Twitter.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza en las direcciones de Liman y Artemivsk y trata de mejorar la situación táctica en las direcciones de Kupyansk y Avdiyivka - lo principal de un resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han llevado a cabo cinco ataques con misiles y 29 ataques aéreos. Veintiséis ataques aéreos tuvieron como objetivo infraestructuras. En concreto, los militares rusos utilizaron 10 UAV Shaked-136.
▪ En las direcciones de Seversk y Slobozhansky, las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron objeto de fuego de artillería y mortero en las zonas de n. Orlikovka, Semenovka, Zhelezny Most, Buda-Vorobyovska en la región de Chernihiv; Khodina, Atinskoye, Zapselye, Bolshaya Rybitsa, Pokrovka, Obilnoye, Popovka en la región de Sumy; y Glubokoye, Morohovets, Zelenoye, Ternove, Staritsa, Gatishche, Volchansk, Bochkovoye, Nesterne, Olkhovatka, Chugunovka y Zarubinka en la región de Kharkiv.
▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, las posiciones ucranianas fueron bombardeadas en las zonas de Kamianka, Novovlynsk, Dvurechnoye, Olshana, Kupyansk, Orlyanka, Kurilovka, Kotlyarovka y Tabayevka en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye y Stelmakhovka en la RNL.
▪ En la dirección de Liman, los militares ucranianos recibieron fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las zonas de Ploshchanka, Nevskoye y Dibrova en la LNR, así como en Chervonopopovka, Yampolovka y Torskoye en la DNR.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, militares rusos dispararon tanques, morteros, artillería de cañón y cohetes contra posiciones de las AFU en los distritos de Spornoye, Berestovoye, Bilohrovka, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Podgorodne, Yagodne, Artemivsk, Konstantinovka, Kleshcheevka, Andreevka, Belaya Hora, Kurdyumovka, Dyleevka, Druzhba, Zheleznoye, Mayorsk y Nueva York de la DPR.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las posiciones militares ucranianas fueron atacadas en las zonas de Veseloye, Avdiivka, Nevelske, Krasnogorovka, Georgiyivka, Marinka y Novomikhailivka.
▪ En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron atacadas en las zonas de Temirovka, Poltavka, Hulaypole, Dorozhnyanka, Malaya Tokmachka, Novodanilovka, Novoandreyevka, Malye Shcherbaki, Stepnoye, Kamenske y Stepnogorsk, en la región de Zaporizhya, y Nikopol y Suburbanoye, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk.
▪ En la dirección de Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron ataques de mortero y artillería contra posiciones de las AFU en zonas situadas a lo largo de la orilla derecha del río Dniéper.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Serbia no abandonará su postura sobre la retirada de las sanciones antirrusas si no amenaza sus intereses vitales, Presidente Vucic

"Tenemos un año difícil en nuestro haber, hemos visto cualquier posible hipocresía, pero pudimos comprobar que nuestra posición [sobre las medidas contra Rusia] era de principios y precisa. Hasta qué punto podemos defender esta posición, ya lo veremos, en cualquier caso, no a costa de amenazar los intereses vitales de nuestro país, pero en cualquier caso, no renunciaremos a esta posición fácilmente", declaró Aleksandar Vucic en una entrevista a TV Prva.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Rothmans Racing (31 Dic 2022)

DarkKuriboh dijo:


> Me pregunto si Putin hará un anuncio de fin de año mañana como acostumbra a hacerse en Rusia anualmente:


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Un breve resumen del año 2022.

Ingeniero energético del año - Sergey Surovikin

Motivador del año - Evgeny Prigozhin

Funcionario del año - Mikhail Mishustin

Corresponsal militar del año - Andrey Filatov

Humanitario del año - Vladimir Orlov

Humanitaria del Año - Ekaterina Kornienko

Hombre del Año - Struna

Mujer del Año - Olga Korsa

Poeta del año - Akim Apachev

Trabajadora cultural del año - Yulia Chicherina

Niño del Año - Alyosha Pavlichenko, de Belgorod Oblast.

Veterana del Año - Anna Ivanova (abuela con la bandera de la URSS de la región de Járkov).

OSINT del año - Rybar

Crítico del año - Igor Strelkov

Pérdida del año - Darya Dugina

El principal acontecimiento del año con signo positivo: la adhesión de hasta 4 nuevas regiones a Rusia.

Principal acontecimiento del año con signo negativo: la adhesión de 4 nuevas regiones a Rusia.

Principal acontecimiento militar del año con signo positivo: la victoria en la operación Severodonetsk-Lysychansk y la liberación de la LNRP.

Principal acontecimiento militar del año: derrota cerca de Balakleya y retirada de Izyum.

Comienza el principal acontecimiento de la política interior: el verdadero adiós a los "santos 90

El principal acontecimiento de la política exterior: fin de la campaña hacia Occidente y giro hacia Oriente

La principal sorpresa del año: el aterrizaje de Gostomel

La vergüenza "española" del año - intercambio de líderes de Azov y mercenarios extranjeros

Golpe del año - Destrucción de mercenarios extranjeros en el campo de entrenamiento de Yavorivskoe

Ataque del año: pérdida del crucero "Moskva

Bombardeo del año - "netvoinistas" bajo las banderas blanca, azul y blanca

Medvedchuk del año - Pero aún así, ¿para qué necesitamos a Medvedchuk?

Chico malo del año - Canal de televisión "Dozhd" en Letonia

Arma del año - Kalibr.

Marca del Año - "Geranku?

Película del año - "Al borde del abismo".

Meme del año - "¡Ríndete Khokhol, Akhmat es fuerte aquí!

Publicidad del año - "La legendaria finka de la NKVD de los artesanos de Kizlyar"

Fake del año - La violación de Denis con una cuchara.

El fake más tonto del año: el fantasma de Kiev

El absurdo del año - Imágenes de ARMA 3 desde ambos bandos de la guerra

Principal expectativa del año: que a finales de 2023 sea imposible decir que 2022 aún no era nada









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## alexforum (31 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los aviones alemanes de reconocimiento, en agosto de 1941 sobrevolaban la frontera germano-sovietica y se internaban en el espacio aereo ruso, muchos pero muchos kilometros y Stalin dio la orden taxativa de no derribarlos, ni impedir esos vuelos, no sabemos hasta donde llegaba su informacion sobre la invasion alemana, si la creia posible o esperaba que fuera solo una finta, pero estaba bien informado, ceguera o fe ???.



Se sabía que habría invasión pero Stalin sabi que la Unión Soviética no estaba preparada e intentaba ganar tiempo.


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Postes vergonzantes y humillación pública en Ucrania: ¿dónde están las raíces?

La vergonzosa atadura a postes era común en Europa en la Edad Media, pero volvió durante la Primera Guerra Mundial: los austriacos y alemanes ataban públicamente a postes a sus soldados y prisioneros infractores. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, los nazis empezaron a castigar activamente a los civiles de esta forma: a los suyos por "violar la pureza de la sangre aria" (a menudo avergonzando a las mujeres), y a los civiles de otros países por ayudar a los partisanos, y en general por cualquier violación de las normas del régimen de ocupación. A menudo, sin embargo, los ahorcaban en lugar de atarlos a postes.

Así que no fue una idea propia de los Bandera, sino una tomada prestada de sus queridos maestros occidentales.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me








_Va ser por eso por lo que nuestros perrodistas y demás ralea no se han escandalizado_


----------



## Castellano (31 Dic 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


>



El nacionalismo ucro se circunscribe originalmente a Galitzia y Volinia.
Esa zona estuvo en manos austriacas y polacas, de ahí que se sientan diferentes a los demás.

El error fue anexionar esas dos regiones al resto de Ucrania. Tenía que haberselas dejado a Polonia, verás que risas tendrían ahora los polacos con esa fauna (que ya en la IIGM se dedicaron a matar polacos)

El resto de Ucrania es directamente rusa (Donbass, Jarkov, Odessa) , o al menos tierra de frontera (como demuestra el dialecto que se habla al oeste del Dnieper que es una mezcla de ruso y ucraniano)

Y Transcarpatia es húngara y el Budjak rumano


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Hoy (_ayer_) es un día bastante productivo para el programa de eliminación de armas occidentales del ejército ucraniano.

Cuatro obuses estadounidenses M777 de 155 mm fueron desmilitarizados en distintas partes del frente, tres de ellos por golpes de Lancet.

Además, una unidad checa de artillería autopropulsada DANA de 155 mm fue destruida en un exitoso combate de contrabatería.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## nraheston (31 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y bombardeos sanos.



Carnicero de Belgrado y genocida de Serbia.


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


> no, en 2012 no estamos, estamos en 5783



Eso es según algún calendario raruno que usan tus jefes?


eljusticiero dijo:


> *MINISTRO DE DEFENSA UCRANIANO ADVIERTE QUE RUSIA PLANEA DECRETAR A PARTIR DEL 1 DE ENERO LA LEY MARCIAL; DECLARAR MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL Y CERRAR LAS FRONTERAS PARA TODOS LOS HOMBRES RUSOS EN EDAD DE SERVIR AL EJÉRCITO*



@Seronoser te sientes seguro en tu escritorio de la granja de trolls, pero nunca se sabe, la vida en risia es muy puta, muuuuuy puta.


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

Al puto ignore junto con el carrancas.


----------



## nraheston (31 Dic 2022)

Dron ucraniano mata a soldados rusos tras buscar estos un ataque frontal a plena luz del día:









North Prole on Gab: 'Interesting tactics from the Red Army on the o…'


North Prole on Gab: 'Interesting tactics from the Red Army on the outskirts of Bakhmut Full-frontal assault during the day-time. What could go wrong ?? in the age of drone warfare. Shitzkrieg........................'




gab.com





Entrenamiento conjunto de fuerzas rusas y bielorrusas:



Pongo a esta soldado ucraniana para dar ánimos para el último día del año:








John Alpine on Gab: ''


John Alpine on Gab: ''




gab.com


----------



## pgas (31 Dic 2022)

Iskra dijo:


> Kolomoisky sobre la tarea principal del golpe en Ucrania (extracto del discurso, Haifa, en honor a Rosh Hashanah)
> 
> “Tomamos solo una diferencia lingüística y presionamos la historia, donde expusimos a los rusos como los principales enemigos de la prosperidad de la Independencia.
> 
> ...





hay enlace al discurso? suena a la secta judía Chabad,

En un discurso de 1994 publicado en el periódico Slavyanin de Vologda, el líder de Jabad, Menachem Mendel Schneerson, describió planes para destruir Ucrania y Rusia, incitándolos a luchar entre sí:


> _Estas tierras son la antigua Khazaria judía, es decir, Israel. Los eslavos son invitados temporales y están sujetos a desalojo. Construiremos la Gran Khazaria, el estado judío, en estas tierras fértiles de la misma manera que creamos Israel, expulsando a los palestinos. Los israelíes se trasladarán parcialmente aquí y expulsaremos al ganado eslavo_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Acá, los 'expertos' _prediciendo _cómo podría evolucionar el conflicto en 2023.
> La distancia que hay entre la realidad y la fantasía de esta peña es Pa'cagarse:
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando lees estas cosas entiendes que están hechas de cara a la población en general y otros expertos sumisos que sirven de cadena de transmisión de ideas que deben calar en la psique colectiva.

Es gente con muchos estudios, algunos con experiencia y grandes recursos en su mano que son incapaces de calcular la magnitud de lo que ocurre. Porque tienen un punto de vista unilateral y unidireccional, sólo ven su ombligo sin intentar ponerse en la piel del otro. Y porque deben esconder información.

Los que realmente dominan el asunto, o eso quiero creer, no aparecen a la luz pública.

El que más se acerca es el último (David Gendelman) un avance lento como está ocurriendo en Bakhmut, como ocurrió en Mariupol.

Ahora voy yo que es finde año:

Bakhmut podría caer sobre Febrero debido a la continua reintroducción de efectivos ukras en la ciudad y la minimización de pérdidas que quiere hacer Rusia.

A lo largo del 20323 el Norte del Donbass sloviansk y Kramatorsk van a quedar para reconstruir porque van a quedar como Mariupol y Bakhmut, destrozadas a no ser que los ukras las abandonen.

Adviika cerca de Donetsk caerá en 2023 así como Kurajovo.

En el sur de Zaporiya habrá batallas importantes en Orejov y Guliaipole.

Los ukras intentarán algún desembarco en la zona sur del Dnieper, igual consiguen tomar algo de terreno.

En primavera los ukras tendrán sus primeros Leopards (donados por españa) y aviones yankis, para esto supongo que se forzará la situación con algún acto que justifique dicha cesión, yo vigilaría las grandes ciudades por "accidentes" que puedan pasar, embajadas en el extranjero, viajes en avión o en barco, ( la valla de melilla ya es muy recurrente ), en fin vayan con cuidado foreros.

El frente de guerra sólo se puede estabilizar con el dominio de las fronteras administrativas de Donetsk y Lugansk, que quedan a unos 100km de las grandes ciudades de esos Oblast, por la posibilidad de lanzar los Himars y otros de medio alcance contra ellas.

Sobre UE, parece que se podría llegar a Abril con las reservas de gas al límite, salvados por la campana. Pero vamos a ver medidas inimaginables seguro. El verano más vale que sea frío en España ( me permito esta licencia) y llueva mucho. Los turistas van a disfrutar sin aire acondicionado y los que tengáis también.

Saludos y buen año tengáis, los que puedan.


----------



## vil. (31 Dic 2022)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> La caida de la URSS fue un cúmulo de circunstancias, algunas morales como la retirada de Afghanistan y la castástrofe de Chernobil y otras ya puramente económicas como las políticas económicas del traidor de Gorgachov que desestabilizaron gravemente la economía Soviética, el dumping petrolero de Arabia Saudita promovido por EEUU, la carrera armamentística con los EEUU, el inmenso coste del proyecto de la lanzadera espacial Buran, etc...



Hay gente que no entiende muy bien lo que era la URSS, metidos como estábamos en complejas disquisiciones sobre si eran anticapitalistas, comunistas, la salvación del obrero o el opresor de la libertad se OLVIDABA realmente lo que era y qué situación estaba proveyendo...

La URSS, Stalin mediante, se convirtió en una MUY EFICIENTE maquinaria de guerra, SU ECONOMÍA, ni comunista, ni capitalista, ni... era UNA ECONOMÍA DE GUERRA...

En esa situación fue capaz de competir e incluso ganar las batallas económicas que realizó, hasta el 73... y hubiese seguido de no ser por ARABIA SAUDÍ,,, lanzadera, Afganistan, carrera armamentistica mediante... las políticas aperturistas, en realidad políticas de imagen más que nada no ayudaron, pero NO FUERON REALMENTE EL MEOLLO del asunto...

Rusia competía económicamente con el sistema del Tio Sam... con la llegada de Greenspan este era inviable en apenas y como mucho unos 4 a 6 años, simplemente hubiese tenido que colapsar por la vía inflacionaria... PERO... PERO... PERO... el PETROLEO se mantenía bajo control y a unos precios que eran cuando menos no sólo inasumibles, sino ante todo deficitarios para gran cantidad de países... Arabia no hizo esto por casualidad, TEMIA de manera brutal que el germen del comunismo consiguiese arraigar y los llevase por delante, tenía claras situaciones como Irak, Siria y... NASSER... en fin Arabia y sus cientos de familias ricas tenían más que motivos...

Con Arabia produciendo a un coste ridículo, deberíamos entender aquí la caída del salario del ciudadano en general de las economías occidentales, que poco a poco llevó a la pérdida de una clase media general y la conversión de la economía del ciudadano en castas grupales, dónde había ganadores y perdedores, pero sobre todo un PERDEDOR de modo muy notable: el ciudadano del Tio Sam... cuidado esto fue un proceso y tuvo sus altos y bajos, así como situaciones tales como la burbuja en España o asuntos como el Hartz IV en Alemania o la turquización de su economía en gran medida en las últimas dos décadas... procesos cuidado... o cosas como la privatización sanitaria que empezó en el Tio Sam y avanza sin freno, como forma de eliminar costes inviables dado el sistema económico montado... y por supuesto y como no la WALMARIZACION de la economía, que acabó conquistando todo rincón y permitió la elevación de China a potencia...

Cosas como las anteriores junto con burbujas constantes permitían una economía que basaba toda su esencia en que en el futuro ALGUIEN PROVEERÍA... a este tipo de sistema se le puede llamar sin ningún tipo de duda TIMO PONZI, que esto es lo que construyó Greenspan desde un principio... y funcionó...

Y Rusia que no estaba viendo lo que acontecía, con una casta de viejos anclados en un sistema que había creado Stalin, pero que fueron incapaces de mantener en funcionamiento radical desde su muerte pues se pegó de bruces con ese DUMPING, que hubiese sido más interesante aprovechar en provecho propio en lugar de no mirar... al final su economía era totalmente improductiva compitiendo con una energía más barata, con sistemas industriales más eficientes y con costes constantes superiores en general... 

Y cuidado contra eso es complicado pelear, pero... y sí, es muy complicado, pongamos las empresas europeas en plena borágina burbujil; incluso las que quisiesen ser honestas se iban a encontrar conque o seguían la rueda o simplemente eran inmediatamente succionadas por esa rueda, dado que no HUBIESEN GENERADO suficiente crecimiento y su valor en bolsa hubiese bajado, siendo por tanto un caramelo para otras que sí hubiesen entrado en la rueda... un sistema perverso, pero que destruía todo lo honrado y convertía en inviable lo sano... en fin...

Pero los rusos, al igual que los MANDATARIOS OTAN hoy no veían cómo bajo sus pies se iba oradando el suelo...

El problema de todo esto es que el Timo ponzi ha llegado a su nivel máximo y si no hay más entradas no podrá seguir, COLAPSARA y... se precisa que Rusia y China sigan inyectando valores a ese timp un tiempo más... y Rusia y China no están por la labor, ya no lo estaban en el 2008, DERECHOS DE GIRO MEDIANTE...

Cual era la probable solución... cual era el talón de aquiles del sistema de Greenspan... pues esa era y sigue siendo la solución...


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Dic 2022)

tortura dijo:


> La Guerra en Ucrania no acaba más que empezar; resulta que todos los países aliados lo único que les interesa es conquistar el poder a costa de Rusia, país donde no hay libertades democráticas y donde un dictadorzuelo siembra el caos y la confusión. Lo único que interesa a EE.UU. y sus "paises satelites" es restablecer el orden. Lo único que interesa es ayudar a todos aquellos países necesitados de la solidaridad internacional a favor de las libertades democráticas y el restablecimiento de un sistema más justo y más legal para esos países que ya Rusia no contempla en el orbe. Ucrania nos necesita y es mejor no dilapidar más tiempo, la OTAN debería preparase para ello.



Gracias por tu discurso en apoyo a la gran democracia norteamericana, ahora ya estamos mas informados y tu te vas directo al ignore, buen viaje !!!.


----------



## Arthur69 (31 Dic 2022)

Últimamente me salen páginas sin ningún mensaje, o con sólo 1 mensaje.
Supongo que es por mi habilidad enviando al ignore y que el pobre hilo anda atiborrado de mierdecillas.....


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (31 Dic 2022)

John Nash dijo:


> ¿Qué otra nación puede permitirse esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Llegó la confrontación al espacio? ¿Sabotaje? ¿Tecnología rusa mala y obsoleta VS tecnología occidental (SpaceX) buena y fiable? ¿Nave de transporte de astronautas rusa dañada VS nave empresa privada usana que cotiza en bolsa (SpaceX) y transporta astronautas? Esperemos a los resultados de la investigación...


----------



## Roedr (31 Dic 2022)

tortura dijo:


> La Guerra en Ucrania no acaba más que empezar; resulta que todos los países aliados lo único que les interesa es conquistar el poder a costa de Rusia, país donde no hay libertades democráticas y donde un dictadorzuelo siembra el caos y la confusión. Lo único que interesa a EE.UU. y sus "paises satelites" es restablecer el orden. Lo único que interesa es ayudar a todos aquellos países necesitados de la solidaridad internacional a favor de las libertades democráticas y el restablecimiento de un sistema más justo y más legal para esos países que ya Rusia no contempla en el orbe. Ucrania nos necesita y es mejor no dilapidar más tiempo, la OTAN debería preparase para ello.



O eres un niño, o un troll, sino es imposible escribir esto sin sufrir un ataque de risa.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Dic 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> El comandante adjunto del Ejército de Irán para Asuntos de Coordinación, el contraalmirante Habibolá Sayari, que dirige los ejercicios conjuntos ‘Zolfaqar 1401’, habla con la prensa, 29 de diciembre de 2022. (Foto: Defapress)






El Contraalmirante Sayari, es un militar muy competente y ademas tiene buen gusto al elegir sus relojes. @Pelosi on Heat 









El reloj del Almirante


Una curiosidad,si hay algun burbujo entendido en relojes,pelucos o pelucones... Este Almirante Irani,supongo que no tiene que hacer loa de la pobreza,pero quien sabe... El reloj que luce el caballero,es de fabricacion occidental,ruso,chino,de fabricacion persa quizas???... Valor aproximado del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

En la noche del 30 al 31 de diciembre, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra un campamento militar en la región de Chernihiv, según ha declarado el jefe de la administración militar, Vyacheslav Chaus. El misil fue lanzado por el lanzamisiles Iskander.

Añadió que en los últimos días había aumentado la intensidad del bombardeo de la región de Chernihiv desde morteros, artillería y MLRS.

@milinfolive


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Dic 2022)

TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> ¿Llegó la confrontación al espacio? ¿Sabotaje? ¿Tecnología rusa mala y obsoleta VS tecnología occidental (SpaceX) buena y fiable? ¿Nave de transporte de astronautas rusa dañada VS nave empresa privada usana que cotiza en bolsa (SpaceX) y transporta astronautas? Esperemos a los resultados de la investigación...



Los motores del SpaceX son una copia mala, no llevan un doble compresor de combustible como los rusos, aparte que el combustible usado por los compresores no se reutiliza, por decir, han simplificado el motor ruso para evitarse problemas.

Funcionan pero no dan tanto empuje como los rusos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

⚡ Resumen de Primera Línea de la mañana del 31.12.2022⚡

En Jerson el ejército ruso está golpeando el centro regional. También están bajo ataque Stanislav (frente al Kinburn Spit), Ivanovka, Kozatskoye, Beryslav y Shirokoye. Explosiones en el zona controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Genichesk.

En el frente de Donetsk, intensos combates en Marinka. En el bastión de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Krasnogorovka hay otro avance de las tropas rusas. Mismas acciones desde el lado de Vodyane. Un ataque en Avdeevka. Al norte - un intento de tomar Kamenka. E incluso hacia el norte - movimiento hacia Veseloye.

En la zona de Bakhmut, combates al sur de la ciudad en la zona de Klescheyevka. Contraataques. PMC de Wagner ataca las afueras del sureste de Soledar.

En Lugansk un nuevo intento de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de llegar a Belogorovka. Mucho más al norte, atacan en dirección a Stelmakhivka.

Vea los informes diarios del analista @wargonzo


----------



## delhierro (31 Dic 2022)

Al principio nos vendian que los drones acabarian con los rusos, pero ahora son los ucranianos los que ponen pantallas improvisadas por miedo a los lancet. Ponen mallas metalicas alrededor de las posiciones de artillería. Para que hagan esto el número de ataques de estos drones debe ser importante.

¿ porque Ucrania sigue teniendo AA ? Joder, porque estan mandando todos los de la OTAN , un SA-8 polaco.









video_2022-12-30_20-05-46


video_2022-12-30_20-05-46




ok.ru


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Resultado del ataque con cohetes contra un edificio de la policía en Liman ocupado por Ucrania, región de Donetsk.
@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Total entregado en la última semana:

2 × Tu-160
4 × Su-57
3 × Su-34

No es mucho, pero es mucho más interesante el contrato firmado para el año que viene.
Si se implementa aunque sea solo al 70%, será algo épico y sin duda muy deseado.
Y si se aplica al 100%...

t.me/epoddubny/14392


----------



## Arthur69 (31 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> Al principio nos vendian que los drones acabarian con los rusos, pero ahora son los ucranianos los que ponen pantallas improvisadas por miedo a los lancet. Ponen mallas metalicas alrededor de las posiciones de artillería. Para que hagan esto el número de ataques de estos drones debe ser importante.
> 
> ¿ porque Ucrania sigue teniendo AA ? Joder, porque estan mandando todos los de la OTAN , un SA-8 polaco.
> 
> ...



¿Te molesta que se defiendan los agredidos?
¿Eres fan del personaje de Gila que se une a los 4 agresores "y los 5 le dimos de palos...."?.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

El PMC de Wagner y las unidades aerotransportadas entraron en Artemivsk por el lado sur. Los músicos también entraron en Kleshcheyevka.

Fuerzas Especiales Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Las unidades aerotransportadas están asaltando desde diferentes zonas, las condiciones meteorológicas son muy malas, hay niebla, la artillería y los cuadricópteros no pueden operar.

Fuerzas Especiales Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## Guaguei (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (31 Dic 2022)

Qué empresa estuvo involucrada en el fracking? ¿Qué oligarca ucraniano realiza estos pagos? Todos los caminos conducen a... los Países Bajos #kolomoisky =




17/8/10 - El oligarca ucraniano Igor Kolomoisky aumentó su participación en JKX Oil and Gas JKX.L, una empresa de exploración y producción que cotiza en Londres y tiene activos en Ucrania y Rusia.


21/7/06 - La empresa independiente JKX Oil & Gas del Reino Unido ha firmado un acuerdo de venta de gas con 
@Shell_Nederland
en Ucrania.


3/9/21 - Estados Unidos sanciona al oligarca ucraniano Ihor Kolomoisky. Hunter Biden trabajó para #Kolomoisky dentro de la firma #Burisma


----------



## Malevich (31 Dic 2022)

Tres o cuatro mensajes por página.
Otanistas ganándose la extra de Navidad.


----------



## Kill33r (31 Dic 2022)

La excanciller alemana Merkel admite que los acuerdos de paz de Minsk fueron parte del plan para que Ucrania ganara tiempo para prepararse para la guerra con Rusia


----------



## Seronoser (31 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército ruso golpea un edificio con mercenarios bálticos en Ucrania
> 
> El médico jefe de la compañía militar de una unidad de las AFU, Sarmite Cirule, de Letonia, resultó herido.
> 
> ...



No me digas que la médica estaba embarazada de trillizos además


----------



## Seronoser (31 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Serbia no abandonará su postura sobre la retirada de las sanciones antirrusas si no amenaza sus intereses vitales, Presidente Vucic
> 
> "Tenemos un año difícil en nuestro haber, hemos visto cualquier posible hipocresía, pero pudimos comprobar que nuestra posición [sobre las medidas contra Rusia] era de principios y precisa. Hasta qué punto podemos defender esta posición, ya lo veremos, en cualquier caso, no a costa de amenazar los intereses vitales de nuestro país, pero en cualquier caso, no renunciaremos a esta posición fácilmente", declaró Aleksandar Vucic en una entrevista a TV Prva.
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, Zelensky versión Serbia. Sì pero no


----------



## dabuti (31 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> OS RECOMIENDO ESTE DOCUMENTAL. TODO AÑO 2000.
> ALEMÁN DE DW ESTRENADO AHORA. HECHO POR UN RUSO.
> 
> Crítico con PUTIN, NO A LO BESTIA.
> ...



Me autocito para quién quiera saber más sobre el himno ruso. Una Controversia que no gustó a algunos, entre ellos YELTSIN, no partidario del viejo himno según confiesa en el documental pese a las explicaciones de Putin.

Fue una jugaba maestra de Putin, retomar en 2000 el himno de la URSS, para recabar millones de votos de nostálgicos de la URSS.

El autor de la letra del himno nuevo de 2000 fue el poeta autor de la letra de 1944 Sergey Mikhalkov, padre del director de cine Nikita. Ambos salen con el coro en el vídeo de DW Y hablan al respecto.








¿Cuál es la polémica historia que rodea al himno nacional de Rusia?


El país ha sufrido numerosos cambios políticos a lo largo de la historia y ha cambiado en himno nacional en numerosas ocasiones. Presentamos una...




es.rbth.com


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (31 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1310552
> 
> 
> El Contraalmirante Sayari, es un militar muy competente y ademas tiene buen gusto al elegir sus relojes. @Pelosi on Heat
> ...



Muy difícil de identificar. La foto no tiene suficiente detalle. No se, quizás un Omega Aqua Terra con algunos años? Diseño mas robusto que el actual. O incluso un Gran Seiko... No tiene pintas de ser ningún reloj de futbolista (Patek, Hublot, Jaeger,...), tampoco es Longines ni IWC.

Lo que es una puta desgracia es la correa blanca  pero viendo los anillos que lleva y siendo follacabras, cualquier cosa...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 Dic 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> ¿Te molesta que se defiendan los agredidos?
> ¿Eres fan del personaje de Gila que se une a los 4 agresores "y los 5 le dimos de palos...."?.



Si, últimamente llaman victima a cualquier nazi de mierda y eso no puede ser.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tres o cuatro mensajes por página.
> Otanistas ganándose la extra de Navidad.



A ver, por favor, la administración del foro, se que es Navidad pero es que la OTAN os ha declarado la guerra.

Miren que se puede hacer que no hay manera de leer el foro en móvil.

Gracias.


----------



## ROBOTECH (31 Dic 2022)

Están pasando cosas interesantes:

-Mucho bombardeo ruso por el norte, por Járkov y Sumy.
-Muchos soldados ucranianos en Bajmut. Aparte de la ciudad tienen mucho miedo a que se les cuelen por los campos del sur, y que llevarían al ejército ruso a tener supremacía de fuego sobre muchas localidades importantes y avanzar en un territorio considerable.
-Tienen que estar mandando tropas salidas de aquellas que querían usar para la ofensiva ucraniana, pero siguen formando más carne de cañón para mandar al frente.


En Occidente la gente se empieza a cansar de la guerra.
Tengo la sensación de que la clase media-alta de Occidente son unos cobardes comemierdas, empezando por Pústula Von der Heces. Una cuadrilla de borjamaris que han vivido muchas décadas entre algodones y se creían que podían putear a Rusia porque tenían más PIB que ellos, y ahora los leones se van a meter en el jardín europeo a devorar a esa clase media-alta de niñas de papá consentidas conductoras de BMW 4x4.

El 2023 tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Muy difícil de identificar. La foto no tiene suficiente detalle. No se, quizás un Omega Aqua Terra con algunos años? Diseño mas robusto que el actual. O incluso un Gran Seiko... No tiene pintas de ser ningún reloj de futbolista (Patek, Hublot, Jaeger,...), tampoco es Longines ni IWC.
> 
> Lo que es una puta desgracia es la correa blanca  pero viendo los anillos que lleva y siendo follacabras, cualquier cosa...



Es un Redentore italiano, con la caja y la correa en acero quirurgico para soportar la corrosion marina, unos 450 aurelios, no se si sigue en catalogo.

REDENTORE Ø36mm - 1205001


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

Mucho bla bla bla y luego viene @asakopako y os amarga el sabor de los doritos, por eso lo tenéis en el ignore.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A ver, por favor, la administración del foro, se que es Navidad pero es que la OTAN os ha declarado la guerra.
> 
> Miren que se puede hacer que no hay manera de leer el foro en móvil.
> 
> Gracias.



Síntoma claro de que los ukras están recibiendo de lo lindo, pobre gente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

*Ministro de Defensa ucraniano convencido de la entrega inminente de misiles ATACMS por parte de los estadounidenses*
Hoy, 13:32

El jefe del departamento de defensa de Kyiv, Oleksiy Reznikov, analizó las perspectivas del ejército ucraniano para el próximo año. En su opinión, tarde o temprano, los socios occidentales suministrarán los misiles ATACMS deseados y otras armas para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.




Al mismo tiempo, no descartó la posibilidad de un ataque de febrero a Kyiv por parte de Bielorrusia. Según Reznikov, dos meses serán suficientes para que Rusia reúna la agrupación necesaria en esta dirección. Pero dudó de la participación del ejército bielorruso en una operación tan ofensiva.

El Ministro de Defensa de Ucrania se jactó de tener una gran cantidad de armas modernas. Como enfatizó Reznikov, incluso el año pasado uno no podía ni soñar con las armas que tienen actualmente las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Expresó confianza en que en 2023 Ucrania también recibirá armas más sofisticadas y caras, que Zelensky pidió durante su visita a Washington.

Cuando fui a los EE. UU. en un viaje de negocios y simplemente pedí "Stingers", me rechazaron. Dijeron que era imposible. Y hoy no solo es posible, es normal y real. Y hay muchos ejemplos de este tipo. Por lo tanto, estoy convencido de que todo es posible: aviones, tanques y ATACMS.

- dijo Alexei Reznikov.

Al mismo tiempo, el Ministro de Defensa evaluó de manera realista las capacidades de los socios occidentales y su enfoque pragmático para proporcionar armas a Kyiv. Señaló que la OTAN está interesada en una victoria rápida de Ucrania, ya que el suministro de armas agota sus propios recursos. El jefe del departamento de defensa recordó que los principales socios de Kyiv son capitalistas y saben cómo contar el dinero.


----------



## eljusticiero (31 Dic 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Eso es según algún calendario raruno que usan tus jefes?
> 
> @Seronoser te sientes seguro en tu escritorio de la granja de trolls, pero nunca se sabe, la vida en risia es muy puta, muuuuuy puta.



@Seronoser esta tomándose churros con chocolate en arganzuela tal como reconoció el otro día.

Taluecs


----------



## hyugaa (31 Dic 2022)

DESPUÉS DE VARIOS MESES PASADOS EN UCRANIA , EL CORONEL MILBURN "ESTADOS UNIDOS" (GRUPO MERCENARIO MOZART) SE SUELTA Le dijo a Newsweek “ UCRANIA es una sociedad corrupta de mierda dirigida por degenerados. Los soldados ucranianos matan a tipos que se han rendido y cometen atrocidades”









U.S. colonel training Zelensky forces accuses soldiers of war "atrocities"


In a recent interview, the head of a training group helping Ukraine said not all Ukrainian soldiers are following the rules of combat.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> @Seronoser esta tomándose churros con chocolate en arganzuela tal como reconoció el otro día.
> 
> Taluecs



Osea que ha huido, baia baia con el patriota. Las ratas son las primeras, ya sabéis.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

Feliz año nuevo


HOY A LAS 14:26
*Alerta aérea anunciada en toda Ucrania*


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Creo q lo que te está diciendo de forma ironica es que tienes dos varas de medir...



Mira, a ver si lo entiendes.

Lo relevante de la noticia no es que unos chechenos le hayan tocado el culo a una chica y luego le hayan dado una paliza al novio

Es que es que el más alto representante de Kadirov en el sur de Ucrania.

Y que sepamos Kadirov no le ha destituido.

Y que la prensa rusa ni RT ni Sputnik lo haya publicado, salvo algún periódico aislado.

Los rusos tienen que estar hasta los cojones de estos chechenos prepotentes y salvajes con sus propios compatriotas.

Increíble que los dos mayores apoyos internos de Putin sea este impresentable dictadorzuelo de Kadirov y el jefe de Wagner Prigozhin, que lleva a la muerte a decenas de millares de reclusos y mata con un mazo al que se fuga. Y alardean de ello.

Esto es para estos foreros que parecen adolescentes en el MacDonalds. Que se den cuenta de una puta vez que lo de Putin es el descojono más grande de los últimos 50 años, si no fuera porque es un psicópata asesino de opositores.

Y mientras aquí que si Biden es un pederasta etc. etc. Y sacando lo de la cinta americana en Kiev como único argumento cuando eso ya lo condenamos rotundamente.

Putin y toda su parafernalia se va a hundir en el pozo más profundo y lo vamos a ver a cámara lenta. Ya que no pudimos disfrutar de la caída de Hitler disfrutaremos de la caída de Putin.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> @Seronoser esta tomándose churros con chocolate en arganzuela tal como reconoció el otro día.
> 
> Taluecs



Ya comentó el otro día que había vuelto a Moscú. Las navidades se acaban para todos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

La última foto tomada a los saboteadores ucranianos eliminados en la región de Briansk el 19 de diciembre.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

⚡Medios y autoridades ucranianas en varias regiones informan de un ataque con misiles. Se ha declarado una alerta aérea en toda Ucrania.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Se informa de una serie de explosiones en las regiones de Kiev, Jarkov y Vinnitsa. Defensa aérea en el lado ucraniano activa. Debido a la amenaza de ataques con misiles en la región de Odessa, el suministro de electricidad está temporalmente limitado.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Ucrania evita cerca de Bajmut un ataque con drones explosivos lanzado por Rusia.


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> @-carrancas tiene la culpa del flodeo...
> agradecédselo a él...
> 
> 
> ...



Quieres ir pal ignore también?


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Aviones de combate rusos derribaron dos Mi-8 ucranianos más en el territorio de la RPD.

@epoddubny


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Militares rusos atacan un edificio con mercenarios bálticos en Ucrania

El médico jefe de la compañía militar de una unidad de las AFU, Sarmīte Ciruļe, natural de Letonia, resultó herido. Así lo informó la televisión letona.

"El doctor resultó herido en la explosión admitió a LTV que el edificio en el que se encontraba había volado por los aires. Otros dos médicos que estaban allí también resultaron heridos y conmocionados", informó el canal.

Ciruļe se encuentra ingresado en un hospital local.

#Letonia Ucrania

@anna_news


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Tengo páginas enteras en blanco. Algún lamefalos anglos debería buscar terapia


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tengo páginas enteras en blanco. Algún lamefalos anglo debería buscar terapia



Entre dos foreros que tengo ignorados se están dedicando a hacer el subnormal. Reportadlos, a ver si los moderadores están tan rápidos como para borrar los hilos de la putilla feladora.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

10 misiles Kalibr lanzados desde las aguas del Mar Negro vuelan hacia Kiev.

El Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscríbete.


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras

A la derecha el cartel original de la Alemania nazi. A la izquierda el cartel, con el dibujo principal volteado horizontalmente, de la Rusia nazi.


----------



## manodura79 (31 Dic 2022)

Mitrofán dijo:


> y los tuits previos...



Pero aún muchos siguen viviendo en los mundos de fantasía y el mito del "poderío" militar de EUA. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

El genocida parece que se la envaina. 

Putin ha firmado un decreto por el que permite que los países "enemigos" pagaran en moneda extranjera en caso de cobro o pago de deudas por suministros de gas.


----------



## manodura79 (31 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> La inteligencia británica predice un nuevo ataque con misiles contra Ucrania en un futuro próximo
> 
> Afirma que Rusia ha lanzado ataques masivos cada siete o diez días desde octubre, "tratando de aplastar las defensas aéreas de Ucrania". Los británicos creen que Rusia romperá ahora esta tradición táctica para lanzar un nuevo ataque en los próximos días, "para minar la moral de la población ucraniana durante las fiestas de Año Nuevo".
> 
> ...



¿Los mismos que decían que los rusos ya no tenían misiles? Esos no saben ni por dónde les da el aire. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> El genocida parece que se la envaina.
> 
> Putin ha firmado un decreto por el que permite que los países "enemigos" pagaran en moneda extranjera en caso de cobro o pago de deudas por suministros de gas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

‼ ¡Hay impactos! Uno de los objetos afectados está en llamas en Kiev.
Se escucharon 10 explosiones en Kiev en medio de una alerta de ataque aéreo, informa Reuters.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

La Armada iraní espera recibir el primer portaaviones en 2023 y, en lugar de aviones, se pueden utilizar en él drones, incluidos los UAV kamikaze.
#Irán

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1310833



Necesidad de cash, y sumado a la devaluación del rublo, pues mejor en yuanes, euros o dolares.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Turquía durante las negociaciones en Moscú, acordó retirar todas sus tropas del territorio de Siria.
/Medios sirios/
#Siria

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Drone de ataque Simorgh (versión naval del Shahed-129) y 4 misiles guiados Sadid en una eslinga externa durante el ejercicio Zulfikar 1401.
#Irán

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Guanotopía (31 Dic 2022)

Parece que debe haber una paga extra para el que demuestre ser el más subnormal del año, y alguien tenía dudas de si tiene puntos suficientes


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Necesidad de cash, y sumado a la devaluación del rublo, pues mejor en yuanes, euros o dolares.



Que nooooo, que occidente es decadente, en 2 años te comprarás un piso en la castellana con los rublols que sacaste foreando.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Militares iraníes disparan misiles Dehlavieh y Toophan durante el ejercicio Zulfikar 1401.
#Irán

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1310844
> 
> 
> Militares iraníes disparan misiles Dehlavieh y Toophan durante el ejercicio Zulfikar 1401.
> ...



Amanece en la granja de trolls de caracas.

Un duro día de trabajo para pagar los frijoles.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

⚡Según fuentes locales, las fuerzas del PMC "Wagner" y unidades de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas Rusas accedieron a Artyomovsk (Bakhmut) desde el lado sur de la ciudad.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Dic 2022)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la liberación del asentamiento Dorozhnyanka en la región de Zaporozhye








Минобороны РФ сообщило об освобождении населенного пункта Дорожнянка в Запорожской области


В ведомстве уточнили, что в ходе боев было уничтожено до 50 военнослужащих ВСУ, три боевые машины пехоты, две боевые бронированные машины и пять пикапов




tass.ru


----------



## pegaso (31 Dic 2022)

ALCOY dijo:


> @-carrancas tiene la culpa del flodeo...
> agradecédselo a él...
> 
> 
> ...



Subnormal ignorado.


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Combates entre ucranianos y rusos en el Donbas. Video del canal de TV de Kiev "Konkurent"


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

El expresidente francés, Francois Hollande, confirmó las palabras de la excanciller alemana, Angela Merkel, de que los acuerdos de Minsk sobre el Donbass eran un engaño, cuyo objetivo principal era dar tiempo a Ucrania para preparar su ejército para un conflicto bajo el mando de los países occidentales, para rearmarlo y entrenarlo.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

⚡El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, ha visitado esta mañana el cuartel general del Distrito Militar Sur.

El Comandante en Jefe habló con los comandantes y entregó banderas a los nuevos cuerpos del ejército, incluidos los cuerpos de Donetsk y Luhansk.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El expresidente francés, Francois Hollande, confirmó las palabras de la excanciller alemana, Angela Merkel, de que los acuerdos de Minsk sobre el Donbass eran un engaño, cuyo objetivo principal era dar tiempo a Ucrania para preparar su ejército para un conflicto bajo el mando de los países occidentales, para rearmarlo y entrenarlo.
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



@new_militarycolumnist

   

trust me bro


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Nuevas explosiones en Kyiv, Nikolaev, Kramatorsk, Khmelnitsky, Zaporozhye.


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Cuando implosione Bielorusia... Que se ahorque ya putino y nos ahorramos todas esas muertes.


----------



## Malevich (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Tengo páginas enteras en blanco. Algún lamefalos anglos debería buscar terapia



Ataque masivo en el foro.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció la liberación del asentamiento Dorozhnyanka en la región de Zaporozhye
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Las tropas rusas liberaron el pueblo de Dorozhnyanka en la región de Zaporozhye en el área de Gulyaipol.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Nuestros compañeros en Dzhankoy confirman el éxito de la defensa aérea.

¡Así se hace!

Fuerzas Especiales Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



No va a quedar ni un retrasado en risia, y mira que es difícil.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

*Golpe contra la base del 15º batallón de la NSU en Liman.*

En la madrugada del 31 de diciembre las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron una comisaría de policía de la unidad de la Guardia Nacional ucraniana de Liman, la cual estaba ocupada por las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

A juzgar por las fotos del lugar del impacto, el edificio y los edificios vecinos sufrieron graves daños. Los misiles también destruyeron vehículos estacionados en las inmediaciones. Aún no se dispone de información exacta sobre el número de miembros liquidados de las formaciones ucranianas.

Desde hace muchos meses ambas partes intentan no estacionar personal en los edificios oficiales, que son los objetivos más obvios de los bombardeos.

Sin embargo, la Guardia Nacional Ucraniana, por alguna razón desconocida, hizo lo contrario y pagó el precio con cohetes en sus cuarteles.

Coordenadas: 48.977828, 37.808942

Infografía de alta resolución

#Donetsk #Liman #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

*Daños al 14º destacamento de las AFU en Kupiansk.*

Anoche las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque de artillería contra el punto de despliegue temporal de la 14ª AFU Ombra en Kupyansk - el bombardeo se llevó a cabo con al menos tres rondas de artillería. El personal de la brigada estaba ubicado en dependencias situadas entre una fábrica de azúcar y una oficina del Ministerio del Interior.

Una fotografía del lugar de los hechos muestra el incendio y las luces intermitentes de un camión de bomberos. Según la información preliminar, había personal estacionado en el momento del ataque.

Coordenadas: 49.720099, 37.636204

Infografía en alta resolución

#Donetsk #Kupyansk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Se lanzan una serie de potentes ataques contra Kiev

Según Come and See, en Kiev se han producido varias explosiones a la vez.

"Explosiones muy potentes en Kiev. Varias impactos simultáneos", dijo la fuente del canal.

También hubo impactos en Mykolayiv.


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

El 27/12 varios oficiales rusos recibieron regalos por parte de los HIMARS:


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

⚡ Una serie de potentes explosiones sacuden el centro de Kiev. Las instalaciones de Kramatorsk también se ven afectadas. Hay apagones de emergencia en la región de Kiev. Además, algo importante explotó en Nikolaev.

@voenkorKotenok


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Según información preliminar, los UAV ucranianos han sido derribados cerca de Dzhankoy.

@voenkorKotenok


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

La oficina presidencial ucraniana dijo que Khmelnytskyy fue atacada mediante un UAV.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Restos de un SAM AIM-120 AMRAAM de NASAMS hallados en Kiev.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Fotos de las explosiones en Nikolaev

@milinfolive


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Impresionante: Video de Kraken a las afueras de Svatove:


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

En Kiev se registran impactos en el centro de la ciudad - son impactos rusos por un lado y al menos 1-2 impactos de misiles de defensa antiaérea en zonas residenciales por otro.
En Kramatorsk han vuelto a alcanzar un grupo de misiles de las AFU en una zona industrial en donde se almacenan equipos, municiones y también se ubican talleres de reparación. Ahora se golpea allí con una regularidad envidiable.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

‼La UAF intentó tomar represalias en Crimea: las fuerzas de defensa aérea destruyeron todos los objetivos enemigos
Foto del área de Dzhankoy
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Aparentemente los Rusos han decidido ponerse a meter fake news hoy (Más de lo normal, me refiero) así que algo no les debe ir bien.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

‼*El ataque continúa: "los ciclomotores" rugen en el cielo de Kiev.
Ahora los UAV-kamikaze "Geran-2" se acercan a sus objetivos.*
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

⚡Hay informaciones de que durante los impactos en Kiev, atacaron el hotel donde estaban los asesores occidentales. Por el momento, hay una evacuación de especialistas extranjeros.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Hoy......


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

El SWO reveló muchos problemas sistémicos que se habían ocultado bajo la alfombra durante años. Es posible que muchos de estos problemas jamás hubieran salido a la luz de no haber sido por la operación especial. El próximo año será crucial: la propia existencia de Rusia depende ahora de la rapidez de nuestra movilización. Por ahora estamos llevando a cabo una operación policial contra nuestros enemigos, que están librando una guerra sin cuartel y total contra nosotros. Espero que este enfoque cambie muy pronto. Sólo entonces podremos ganar. Me gustaría mucho ver un cielo en paz sobre el Donbás y Belgorod en el nuevo año. ¡Feliz Año Nuevo!


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

‼En Kiev un hotel fue parcialmente destruido por un ataque con misiles, se informa que supuestamente había asesores extranjeros y mercenarios en él
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Parece que esto no se acaba aún:

‼Una nueva ola de misiles se acerca a Ucrania según fuentes en Kiev, supuestamente la hora estimada de llegada es a las 16:30 (hora local)
Existe la amenaza de repetidos ataques con misiles y ataques con aviones no tripulados, dijo el jefe de Kyiv OVA Kuleba.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## unicornioazul (31 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Qué empresa estuvo involucrada en el fracking? ¿Qué oligarca ucraniano realiza estos pagos? Todos los caminos conducen a... los Países Bajos #kolomoisky =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que el nombre del hijo Biden entrase directamente en las ecuaciones de los negocios de Kolomoisky, antes y durante en el mandato de Trump, sólo muestra hasta qué punto todo estaba orquestado, incluida la impunidad. Biden ganaría a Trump las elecciones aunque a sus mítines sólo acudiese Obama, el tato, elles y las pelofrito. Es lo bueno de dar por correctamente computados hasta los de los muertos del siglo pasado.
Ni siquiera fue capaz de mover la apisonadora un ordenador entregado a la CIA, en el que se veía al vástago en fotos y videos de índole sexual con niñas pintarrajeadas de 5 o 7 años.

En este contexto, no desentona que Zelensky sea meramente un producto guionizado de marketing creado por Kolomoisky tras el maidanazo de 2014.

Tras las revueltas y golpe de estado ucraniano, ya estaba gestada la guerra otánica de desgaste contra Rusia. Poroshenko sólo fue el peón de transición para ganar tiempo con los acuerdos de Misnk, y dar tiempo para financiar y armar Ucrania.
En cualquier caso, los acuerdos de Minsk sólo suponían eso, una demora aceptada por una Rusia que también necesitaba tiempo para acabar de prepararse ante lo que sabían que iba a ser inevitable. Aunque dudo que por aquel entonces, Putin fuese consciente todavía del grado de vendidismo kamikaze de los políticos de la UE, o tal vez sí.

El caso es que Poronshenko estaba muy lejos de poder desempeñar el papel de líder carismático que necesitaban los anglos, tanto a nivel de propaganda internacional como de la propia ciudadanía ucraniana harta de su propia guerra civil y de la corrupción, que les iba a servir como carne de cañón.

Ahí vuelve a entrar en escena, una vez más, Igor Kolomoisky dueño también del importante canal televisivo 1+1 en el que emite la popular serie de "Servidor del pueblo" con el actor Zelensky dispuesto a ganarse los corazones ucranianos a través del papel de un simpático maestro que llega a la presidencia del país para acabar con la corrupción del país.

El mismo Kolomoisky financió luego la fulminante carrera política del títere que en su campaña prometía la paz y reconciliación con el Dombass. Lo que sucedió después ya lo conocemos, su afición por los polvos blancos, sus abultadas cuentas opacas también y, por su puesto, las aclamaciones victoriosas en todos los Parlamentos de los países _democráticos _en los que es recibido con alfombra roja.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

⚡Se informa que uno de los edificios alcanzados en Kiev era utilizado por la SBU


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

El HIMARS que disparaba contra Donetsk fue destruido. Cerca de Kostyantynivka también fueron destruidos dos vehículos Grad MLRS y una SAU 2C1 Gvozdika.

Ministerio de Defensa ruso


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Putin visitó el cuartel general del Distrito Militar Sur y entregó la Orden de San Jorge, 3ª clase, al general Surovikin, comandante de la SevRAO. Surovikin se lo ha ganado con creces este año, convirtiéndose en el general en jefe de la SevO y en el rostro de una campaña de golpes contra la estructura de poder de Ucrania.


----------



## Adriano II (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El SWO reveló muchos problemas sistémicos que se habían ocultado bajo la alfombra durante años. Es posible que muchos de estos problemas jamás hubieran salido a la luz de no haber sido por la operación especial



Es algo que mucha gente no entiende

Hacer una guerra para desgastar a Rusia y que salga más reforzada de ella

Cuando era USA más fuerte en 1941 o 1945???

Cuando tenía un ejército más poderoso en 1941 o en 1945 (a pesar de haber tenido 400.000 bajas militares para un pais entonces de 133 Millones de habitantes, menos que Rusia ahora)

En una guerra, si la ganas puedes salir reforzado no desgastado


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

"_Rusia se ha visto abocada a entregarlo todo o luchar. Pero no puedes renunciar a nada. Hay que luchar y avanzar_" - Putin


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Este es el aspecto que tenía hoy el cielo de la región de Astrakhan. 
Se lanzan misiles de crucero desde las aguas del mar Caspio contra objetivos en Ucrania.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

82 militares rusos regresaron a casa hoy como resultado de un intercambio.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tres o cuatro mensajes por página.
> Otanistas ganándose la extra de Navidad.



_No. Uno solo. Diferente al de ayer. Debe haber una epidemía de Subnormales con las o's._


----------



## hyugaa (31 Dic 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1310996
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310997
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310998
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310999
> ...



Habeis perdido la guerra.

no llores por favor hijo de la gran ..................................


----------



## Praktica (31 Dic 2022)

*Estados Unidos, preocupado por el acercamiento entre Rusia y China, que corre el riesgo de situarse en el 'lado equivocado'*
31 de diciembre de 2022





США обеспокоены сближением России и Китая, который рискует оказаться на «неправильной стороне истории»


Администрация США обеспокоена развитием связей между Россией и Китаем, которые продолжают сближаться на фоне военной операции на Украине. Вашингтон внимательно следит за действиями Пекина с точки зрения возможности оказания им Москве военной помощи и систематического содействия в обходе санкций...




alternatio.org




tr dee

La Administración estadounidense está preocupada por el desarrollo de los *lazos entre Rusia y China, que siguen estrechándose con el telón de fondo de la operación militar en Ucrania.* Washington vigila de cerca las acciones de Pekín en cuanto a la *posibilidad* de que proporcione a Moscú ayuda militar y asistencia para eludir las sanciones, declaró a TASS el Departamento de Estado estadounidense, comentando las conversaciones mantenidas la víspera entre los líderes de ambos países, Putin y Jinping.

El Departamento de Estado cree que, a pesar de las declaraciones de Pekín sobre el mantenimiento de la neutralidad, 'su comportamiento muestra claramente que sigue invirtiendo en el desarrollo de lazos con Rusia.' El Departamento de Estado señaló que EE.UU. y Europa *han advertido a China de las posibles consecuencias de ayudar a Rusia en una operación militar, así como de ayudarla a eludir las sanciones.* Según el portavoz del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores estadounidense, los Estados que ayuden a Rusia "acabarán inevitablemente en el lado equivocado de la historia".

Estados Unidos ha amenazado repetidamente a China con *'duras medidas'

*por incumplir las sanciones antirrusas. En mayo, Washington declaró que no veía a Pekín intentando eludir las restricciones impuestas a Rusia. En junio, el Ministerio de Defensa chino afirmó que Pekín no había apoyado a Moscú en la "crisis ucraniana". China también ha rechazado todas las amenazas de Estados Unidos.

La semana pasada, Xi Jinping recibió en Pekín al Vicepresidente ruso del Consejo de Seguridad, Dmitri Medvédev. Tras las conversaciones, el Presidente chino afirmó que *Pekín estaba dispuesta a 'acercarse a Rusia'.*

El portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitry Peskov, declaró que el presidente ruso y el primer ministro chino mantuvieron el viernes una conversación de colaboración muy constructiva y sustantiva. Putin dijo que esperaba que Xi Jinping realizara una visita de Estado a Moscú en la primavera de 2023. El jefe de Estado ruso, en particular, subrayó la importancia de la *asociación estratégica* entre Moscú y Pekín.

XXXXXXXXXXXX

el depto. de estado diga misa. mientras millones de cosas cargadas de microchis chinolis colapsan el amazon y no hay microchis para los diesel que odia la tal Greta en horas bajas

menos mal q mañana pagaremos la gasolina y el diesel a precio de cartilla de rancionamiento mientras panchex quita unos mesecicos los ivas de risa del pan y el cuenco arroz.

les deseo humor en un año mierda que viene


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> DESPUÉS DE VARIOS MESES PASADOS EN UCRANIA , EL CORONEL MILBURN "ESTADOS UNIDOS" (GRUPO MERCENARIO MOZART) SE SUELTA Le dijo a Newsweek “ UCRANIA es una sociedad corrupta de mierda dirigida por degenerados. Los soldados ucranianos matan a tipos que se han rendido y cometen atrocidades”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Y si lo dice él del que se sospecha que está en el trafico de órganos humanos como deben ser.
A lo mejor no le han dejado hacer tranquilamente su negocio._


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

En este momento conocemos impactos en:

- Khmelnytskyi
- Kiev (distritos de Solomensky, Pechersky y Holosiivsky)
- Región de Kiev
- Región de Jarkov
- Región de Vinnitsa
- Odesa
- Región de Dnepropetrovsk
- Nikolaev
- Región de Zhytomyr
- Región de Ternopil
- Zaporizhia

⚡ Cortes de electricidad en
- Kiev
- Región de Kiev
- Jarkov
- Región de Jarkov


----------



## delhierro (31 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Mira, a ver si lo entiendes.
> 
> Lo relevante de la noticia no es que unos chechenos le hayan tocado el culo a una chica y luego le hayan dado una paliza al novio
> 
> ...



A ver que te pones muy pesado, los altos cargos incluyendo las familias reales se dedican aquí a cepillarse menores ( no las tocan el culo es que se las follan ) y no les pasa absolutamente nada. El chulo en cuestión sale en las fotos con Trump, el viejo , los herederos de los ingleses y con su puta madre.

Los ingleses liquidaron a la mama de los futuros reyes y nadie abre la boca en los medios porque simplemente son suyos, y el que tienta a la suerte tiene un accidente o se suicida.

Tienes una doble vara de medir realmente descarada, pero es normal eres el hilo de lo que lees y ves. Lo hacen tambien , que el tio de abajo hasta les curra gratis en los foros. Un 10 , son unos hdp pero son listos.


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1311013
> 
> 
> Este es el aspecto que tenía hoy el cielo de la región de Astrakhan.
> ...




¡Chemtrails! _Modo magufo off/_


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

❗El mando ruso ha incorporado los cuerpos de ejército 1º (DNR NM) y 2º (LNR NM) a las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas - Ministerio de Defensa.

#SVO #Donetsk #Luhansk

@anna_news


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (31 Dic 2022)

El precio de la luz se dispara en España y ya es el país con la factura de la luz más cara del mundo, así es difícil cocinar hamsters al horno


Tenían razón al final los pro rusos del foro que decían que comeríamos hamsters a oscuras, debimos haber convertido a España en un oblast ruso, maldita sea ahora es demasiado tarde.




www.burbuja.info





Al final admito que los pro rusos teníais razón, vamos a pasarlo muy mal. Me cambio de bando


----------



## hyugaa (31 Dic 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> De qué guerra hablas, subnormal hijo de puta? de la operación especial de 3 días?
> 
> Hay que matarte a ti y a toda tu puta familia
> 
> ...



Vete a la picadora UCRANIA COBARDE DE MIERDA Y LLEVATE A TÚ FAMILIA A LA PICADORA, LE HARIAS UN FAVOR A LA HUMANIDAD ENTERA QUE NO QUEDARA NADA DE TÚS GENES EN ESTE MUNDO


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Han aparecido en Internet imágenes de restos de misiles antiaéreos NASAMS AIM-120 en las calles de Kiev, con los que la defensa antiaérea ucraniana intentó repeler la última incursión masiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Como en anteriores ocasiones, los medios locales intentaron hacer pasar los restos por piezas de Kalibrs o X-101 rusos. Sin embargo, las marcas distintivas con escritura latina y la forma de los estabilizadores muestra que se trata de productos del complejo militar-industrial estadounidense.

Ya ocurrieron otros episodios de lanzamiento de misiles AIM-120 en noviembre y diciembre. Todos estos incidentes tuvieron lugar en Kiev.

Esto sugiere que al menos una gran parte de los sistemas NASAMS suministrados a las AFU están desplegados exactamente en las inmediaciones de la capital ucraniana.

#Kiev #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## unicornioazul (31 Dic 2022)

Malevich dijo:


> Tres o cuatro mensajes por página.
> Otanistas ganándose la extra de Navidad.



Llamarles otanistas les sube el ego, cuando esos pobres diablos no pasan de la categoría de comemierda a secas. 

Si continúan posteando es porque la moderación del foro se lo permite, ergo.....

Así que he tenido que loguearme después de bastante tiempo para poder leer el hilo sin sus babas. Cosa que aprovecho para dar las gracias a los foreros de bien que sabrán identificarse. Y por supuesto:* Salud y Suerte para el 2023*. 

Salud con la que seguir manteniendo la cordura y la integridad personal en esta ciénaga de malvados aupados por sus comparsas de mezquinos idiotas. Suerte para seguir esquivando sus malas babas y meados.

No olvidéis que es la luz la que disipa las tinieblas, nunca al revés por mucho que estas la rodeen intentando apresarla.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Explosiones en Kiev ahora mismo, otra vez


----------



## alfonbass (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ya comentó el otro día que había vuelto a Moscú. Las navidades se acaban para todos



Ay, la incoherencia…


----------



## Hal8995 (31 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1310552
> 
> 
> El Contraalmirante Sayari, es un militar muy competente y ademas tiene buen gusto al elegir sus relojes. @Pelosi on Heat
> ...



No así los anillos.


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Otro intercambio de prisioneros de guerra tuvo lugar en Nochevieja. Ochenta y dos personas fueron devueltas. Fueron intercambiados por las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas.
Hoy nuestros soldados volarán a Moscú, donde se reunirán el próximo año 2023.

¡Bienvenidos! ¡La patria se acuerda de ti!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (31 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> @Seronoser esta tomándose churros con chocolate en arganzuela tal como reconoció el otro día.
> 
> Taluecs



Está de vuelta en Moscú.
Lo posteó hace un par de días


----------



## alfonbass (31 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Están pasando cosas interesantes:
> 
> -Mucho bombardeo ruso por el norte, por Járkov y Sumy.
> -Muchos soldados ucranianos en Bajmut. Aparte de la ciudad tienen mucho miedo a que se les cuelen por los campos del sur, y que llevarían al ejército ruso a tener supremacía de fuego sobre muchas localidades importantes y avanzar en un territorio considerable.
> ...



Has dejado todo perdido de lágrimas…


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1310834
> 
> 
> ‼ ¡Hay impactos! Uno de los objetos afectados está en llamas en Kiev.
> ...



Los sábados, son los nuevos lunes.
10 Kalibr lanzados, 10 objetivos alcanzados.

100 misiles interceptados por Ucrania, por supuesto .


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

El HIMARS, que había estado disparando contra Donetsk, fue destruido. Además, cerca de Kostyantynivka fueron destruidos dos vehículos Grad MLRS y una SAU 2C1 Gvozdika.

Ministerio de Defensa ruso









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Un misil de crucero defectuoso, supuestamente lanzado contra Ucrania, ha caído en el distrito Zhirnovsky de la región de Volgogrado. Según las autoridades locales, dos edificios residenciales resultaron dañados y no hubo víctimas en el incidente.

@milinfolive


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (31 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Has dejado todo perdido de lágrimas…



Joder, me parece complicadísimo tener 2000 mensajes más que thanks.
Vaya un mataooooo


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

‼Nuevas explosiones en Kiev, la defensa antiaérea intenta derribar los objetivos atacantes.
"Fuentes" ucranianas han informado del despegue de bombarderos Tu-95 y Tu-22 en Riazán.
Así lo informan las autoridades de la capital
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Plutarko (31 Dic 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El precio de la luz se dispara en España y ya es el país con la factura de la luz más cara del mundo, así es difícil cocinar hamsters al horno
> 
> 
> Tenían razón al final los pro rusos del foro que decían que comeríamos hamsters a oscuras, debimos haber convertido a España en un oblast ruso, maldita sea ahora es demasiado tarde.
> ...



Es España, afortunadamente, estamos en una posición muy ventajosa energéticamente, pese a las cagadas del guapo respecto a Argelia.
Como persona que apoya las energías renovables (dentro de la lógica y mas estricta rentabilidad) lo de hoy simplemente es el resultado de una mezcla de factores. No creas que sera asi todo el invierno.
A medio plazo vamos a flipar con las decisiones que se han tomado en Europa a nivel energético. Deberíamos haber evitado desde Europa el avispero ucraniano en 2013. Ahora nos va a tocar comer mierda, ya seas afiliado a NAFO o al Kremlin 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> Joder, me parece complicadísimo tener 2000 mensajes más que thanks.
> Vaya un mataooooo



No te recuerda al marginado de la clase?


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> Los sábados, son los nuevos lunes.
> 10 Kalibr lanzados, 10 objetivos alcanzados.
> 
> 100 misiles interceptados por Ucrania, por supuesto .
> ...




_La foto está desactualizada. Hay que añadir una condecoración más_

Putin visitó el cuartel general del Distrito Militar Sur y entregó la Orden de San Jorge, 3ª clase, al general Surovikin, comandante de la SMO. Surovikin se lo ha ganado con creces este año, convirtiéndose en el general de más alto rango de la SMO y en el rostro de una campaña de golpes contra la estructura de poder de Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (31 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Mira, a ver si lo entiendes.
> 
> Lo relevante de la noticia no es que unos chechenos le hayan tocado el culo a una chica y luego le hayan dado una paliza al novio
> 
> ...



Sigo diciendo lo mismo, tienes dos varas de medir... Azov, zelensky... ¿te suenan?


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Los Cuerpos de Ejército 1º y 2º de la DNR y la LNR están incluidos en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Explosiones continuas en Ucrania durante ya tres horas


----------



## Xan Solo (31 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Increíble que los dos mayores apoyos internos de Putin sea este impresentable dictadorzuelo de Kadirov y el jefe de Wagner Prigozhin,



"los dos mayores apoyos"
porque el apoyo mayoritario del electorado ruso y del principal partido del país no cuenta, claro...

Pregúntale a Guaidó de qué vale el apoyo de toooodo occidente,


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Explosiones ahora en Jerson


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Nuevas explosiones en Kiev, la defensa antiaérea intenta derribar los objetivos atacantes
Las "fuentes" ucranianas habían informado previamente del despegue de bombarderos Tu-95 y Tu-22 en Riazán.
Así lo informan las autoridades de la capital









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## nraheston (31 Dic 2022)

Kozac-2 ucraniano destruido:



Soldados rusos salen de la vivienda donde estaban escondidos y se entregan al Batallón Azov como prisioneros de guerra:



Ciudadano estadounidense liberado en intercambio de prisioneros entre rusos y ucranianos:


----------



## Guaguei (31 Dic 2022)

*Corea del Norte termina 2022 con lanzamiento de dos misiles*









*Momento del lanzamiento de un misil norcoreano en foto publicada el 19 de noviembre de 2022 por KCNA.*
 
Publicada: sábado, 31 de diciembre de 2022 2:04


a
•
A
 

Imprimir
 

Corea del Norte lanza dos misiles balísticos hacia el mar del Japón días después de que su líder ordenara reforzar la capacidad defensiva del país.

La Guardia Costera de Japón anuncia, a través de un comunicado, que Corea del Norte ha disparado este sábado dos supuestos misiles balísticos hacia el mar del Japón (mar del Este).
La nota indica que ambos proyectiles cayeron en tal mar. Se cree que esto ocurrió fuera de la zona económica exclusiva de Japón.
A su vez, el Estado Mayor Conjunto de Corea del Sur ha informado que Pyongyang lanzó un misil balístico no identificado; sin embargo, no ha ofrecido más detalles al respecto.

 
*Pyongyang lanza otros 4 misiles balísticos en plena tensión en zona*

Pyongyang alerta que dará respuesta potente a ejercicios militares | HISPANTV
Corea del Norte advierte a EE.UU. y Corea del Sur de una respuesta “más poderoso” si siguen sus ejercicios militares en la región.

Así, Pyongyang inicia el último día de 2022, año en el que el país también mejoró de manera significativa su armamento y prestó más atención a la ciencia militar.
Esto se produce después de que el líder norcoreano, Kim Jong-un, ordenó el martes reforzar en 2023 la capacidad defensiva del país en plena tensión en la zona con su vecino sureño y Estados Unidos.
Las autoridades de EE.UU. y Corea del Sur han estado advirtiendo desde hace meses que Corea del Norte podría estar preparándose para una prueba nuclear, con imágenes satelitales que muestran actividad en su sitio de prueba nuclear subterráneo.

 
*Seúl y Washington: Pyongyang está listo para 7.ª prueba nuclear*
A estas actividades, Washington y Seúl responden con lanzamientos de misiles y ejercicios en la península de Corea, lo que ha conducido a una escalada aún mayor en la región.

 
*EEUU y Corea del Sur despliegan bombarderos ante ensayo norcoreano*


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (31 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> El nacionalismo ucro se circunscribe originalmente a Galitzia y Volinia.
> Esa zona estuvo en manos austriacas y polacas, de ahí que se sientan diferentes a los demás.
> 
> El error fue anexionar esas dos regiones al resto de Ucrania. Tenía que haberselas dejado a Polonia, verás que risas tendrían ahora los polacos con esa fauna (que ya en la IIGM se dedicaron a matar polacos)
> ...


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso avanza en dirección a Donetsk y destruye al enemigo cerca de Kupianske y Krasnyy Liman - noticia principal del informe del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, la artillería y la aviación rusa atacaron grupos tácticos de 3 compañías de las AFU en las zonas de Timkovka, Kislovka y Novoselovskoye, en la región de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos más de 50 combatientes, 2 vehículos blindados y 3 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, hasta 140 terroristas ucranianos, 5 tanques, 7 vehículos blindados y 4 camionetas fueron destruidos como resultado de un complejo ataque de fuego de las fuerzas de las AFU cerca del asentamiento del LNR de Serebryanka.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las tropas rusas prosiguieron su ofensiva con ataques de la aviación táctica y del ejército, de la artillería y de los sistemas de lanzamiento de llamas pesadas contra las acumulaciones de personal y equipos militares de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Más de 80 combatientes, 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas, 4 vehículos blindados y 3 camionetas fueron destruidos en esa zona durante el día.
▪ En dirección al sur del Donets, las tropas rusas liberaron Dorozhnyanka, en la región de Zaporizhzhia, como resultado de una exitosa ofensiva. Fueron destruidos hasta 50 combatientes de las AFU, 3 BMP, 2 vehículos blindados y 5 camionetas.
Como resultado de los ataques con armas de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea de Rusia, fueron alcanzadas 3 posiciones temporales de mercenarios extranjeros en las zonas de Krasnyy Liman y Chervona Dibrova DNR.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24261









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## eljusticiero (31 Dic 2022)

*RUSIA LANZA UN ATAQUE MASIVO CON MISILES EN EL DÍA DE FIN DE AÑO, MÚLTIPLES CIUDADES ALCANZADAS INCLUYENDO KIEV*


----------



## Guaguei (31 Dic 2022)

*EEUU expresa preocupación por el alineamiento de China con Rusia*









*El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, habla a través de videoconferencia con su homólogo Chino, Xi Jinping, 30 de diciembre de 2022. (Foto: Reuters)*
 
Publicada: sábado, 31 de diciembre de 2022 7:46


a
•
A
 

Imprimir
 

A raíz de un contacto virtual entre Putin y Xi, Estados Unidos expresa inquietud por el alineamiento de China con Rusia, en particular sobre el caso de Ucrania.

El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, y su homólogo chino, Xi Jinping, sostuvieron el viernes una reunión por medio de videoconferencia, donde expresaron su deseo de reforzar la cooperación militar. Al mismo tiempo se elogiaron mutuamente por su resistencia a las “presiones” occidentales.
En este contexto, un portavoz del Departamento de Estado de Estados Unidos, bajo condición de anonimato, dijo que Washington está preocupado de que el estrechamiento de relaciones entre Pekín y Moscú afecte el curso de la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia.
*“Pekín afirma ser neutral [respecto a la guerra], pero su comportamiento deja claro que sigue invirtiendo en estrechar lazos con Rusia*”, subrayó el vocero y agregó que EE.UU. está “supervisando de cerca la actividad de Pekín”. 

China a EEUU: Nuestros lazos con Rusia son sólidos como una roca | HISPANTV
El Gobierno de China asevera que los nexos bilaterales y la colaboración entre ambos países están basados en el respeto, la igualdad y el beneficio mutuo.

China se ha abstenido de condenar la invasión, insistiendo en la necesidad de paz, pero Putin reconoció públicamente en septiembre que su par chino estaba “preocupado” por las acciones de Rusia.
Sin embargo, Xi dijo a Putin el viernes que China estaba dispuesta a aumentar la cooperación estratégica con Rusia en el contexto de lo que denominó una situación “difícil” en el mundo en general. A su vez, el líder ruso aseveró que ambos países coinciden en “el propósito de fortalecer la cooperación entre las fuerzas armadas de Rusia y China”.

 
*‘EEUU, Estado vampiro que necesita sangre de otros para sobrevivir’*

 
*60 % de chinos prioriza relación con Rusia; EEUU cae en el sondeo*
Rusia y China fortalecen aún más sus lazos bilaterales en diferentes ámbitos, frente a la presión y las provocaciones sin precedentes de Occidente. Según Moscú, buscan defender no solo sus propios intereses, sino también a todos aquellos que defienden un orden mundial verdaderamente democrático.


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Ofensiva en Zaporizhzhya: el ejército ruso libera Dorozhnyanka entre Polohy y Hulaypole como resultado de una exitosa operación - Ministerio de Defensa
Hasta 50 combatientes ucranianos, tres BMP, dos vehículos blindados de combate y cinco camionetas han sido destruidos en los combates.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

El ejército ruso lanza un ataque con misiles contra una base militar de las AFU en la región de Chernihiv - gauleiter Chaus

▪ Uno de los campamentos militares de la región fue atacado la noche del 30 al 31 de diciembre.
▪"Preliminarmente, se trataba de un misil balístico Iskander, cuya trayectoria es prácticamente imposible de seguir por los sistemas de defensa antiaérea existentes", declaró Chaus.
▪ La intensidad de los bombardeos en la región ha aumentado estos días. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están disparando artillería, morteros y MLRS.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Harman dijo:


> Ofensiva en Zaporizhzhya: el ejército ruso libera Dorozhnyanka entre Polohy y Hulaypole como resultado de una exitosa operación - Ministerio de Defensa
> Hasta 50 combatientes ucranianos, tres BMP, dos vehículos blindados de combate y cinco camionetas han sido destruidos en los combates.
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer oí decir que los rusos desplegaron un nuevo PMC en la zona y estaban entre otras cosas evaluando sus capacidades de combate.


----------



## Praktica (31 Dic 2022)

*Las dificultades de la reeducación.*
29 de diciembre de 2022 - Sergei Donetsky
Трудности перевоспитания
tr dee

Una de las principales cuestiones relativas a la operación, junto con su calendario y sus resultados, es la *cuestión de la desnazificación de toda la élite de la antigua Ucrania y de los ciudadanos de a pie que se han contagiado del virus del nacionalismo ucraniano en sus formas extremas. *El hecho es que todavía no está claro para todos qué significa exactamente este término generalizado.

Según los resultados de los primeros meses de la operación, podemos ver que la desnazificación en general se divide en dos tipos: en primer lugar, la eliminación física de todos los infectados con la rabia del ucronazismo, y en segundo lugar, la reeducación con sesiones terapéuticas de deselectrificación acompañantes de toda la población del país no afiliado. Y si la primera se desarrolla en su mayor parte con gran éxito, con la segunda dirección, la Federación Rusa tiene ciertos problemas. De eso hablaremos.

‘*Jataskrainismo’.

A los media de la ‘occidental y democrática’ Ucrania les gusta ‘ofuscar con todo lo que en los últimos meses está sucediendo. A primera vista, el resultado global parece deprimente. *La inmensa mayoría considera a Rusia como un enemigo, al ‘Ukroma’ como lengua materna y a la OTAN y a USA, como amigos. Llegados a este punto, cabe preguntarse si es realista reeducar de algún modo a toda esta gente, que parece estar volviéndose realmente ‘poco fraternal’ con los rusos.

La verdad es que no es para tanto. Como demuestra la práctica, *el número real de matones agresivos en Ucrania no es tan alto como parece. Pero entonces, ¿cómo salen resultados tan ‘interesantes’ de todo tipo de encuestas? ¿Están amañados? En absoluto, la junta banderista que estableció el poder en Ucrania tiene la maravillosa costumbre de fomentar las ejecuciones extrajudiciales de los no deseados. Y ahora prevalece el principio: si amas a Rusia, odias a los banderovistas y esperas la llegada de Rusia, entonces debes ser castigado, hasta con la pena de muerte.* *Toda la proclamada libertad de expresión con valores democráticos ha resultado no ser más que fascismo totalitario. Tal hereje pro-ruso será inmediatamente visitado por la inquisición del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania o algún escuadrón local de defensa territorial,* y los resultados de tal visita serán muy tristes para aquel a por cuya cabeza vinieron y sus allegados. En el mejor de los casos, será encarcelado oficialmente o enviado al frente de algún batallón penal. En el peor de los casos, se lo llevarán y no se le volverá a ver.

*Muy consciente de ello, la gente o no habla de política con nadie, o se ve obligada a ‘hacerse’ de la ‘gran Bandera’. *Algunos dirán que se trata del típico ‘_Jataskrainismo’_ ucraniano, y tendrían razón. Pero no se puede poner a todo el mundo de acuerdo. No todos pudieron pasarse al lado bueno y luchar contra los actuales ucranazis debido a diferentes circunstancias. No todo el mundo ha decidido ir a Rusia por motivos económicos o familiares. Por eso *la gente se ve obligada a imitar la coloración amarilla y azul: para preservar su vida, su salud y las de sus seres queridos.

El grado de presencia de los llamados separatistas prorrusos se hace claramente visible cuando el ejército ruso entra en las localidades liberadas. Y no se trata de otro mimetismo en aras de la salud, aunque tal cosa existe, sino del impulso más sincero. Desgraciadamente, no hemos conseguido afianzarnos allí*, por lo que muchos han sufrido posteriormente, pero sin embargo el panorama general no ha cambiado: *la* *desnacificación es necesaria para una parte relativamente pequeña de los ciudadanos ucranianos, y no para el cien por cien de la población*, como podría pensarse al examinar las ‘encuestas sociológicas realizadas allí.

*Metástasis Galitzia

Todo lo anterior tiene un matiz específico.* *Rusia*, si realmente quiere, *puede hacer entrar en razón a la mayor parte de la antigua Ucrania, incluyendo Kiev y sus suburbios, pero no a la Galitzia. *El tumor canceroso ucraniano, formado por el triunvirato de las regiones de Lvov, Ternopil e Ivano-Frankivsk, desgraciadamente, si ha de ser desnazificado, sólo mediante la eliminación física de cada persona infectada, lo que, por supuesto, nadie hará. Ni s*iquiera los comunistas, dirigidos por Stalin, un líder con un temperamento mucho más duro que los dirigentes actuales, pudieron rehabilitar a esos chicos.

Además, existen dudas de que ni siquiera los polacos sean capaces de destetar a los occidentales de su ideología banderista. Llevan mucho tiempo urdiendo planes para anexionarse las regiones occidentales de Ucrania y, según se cree, darán sin duda este paso cuando caiga el régimen ucraniano. En cuanto Kiev se derrumbe, Polonia puede mover ficha, y es imposible prever si Moscú se opondrá activamente a tal iniciativa *o si aceptará negociar entre bastidores a través de sus servicios secretos y militares. Si Rusia no quiere a Polonia, con su estatus de miembro de la OTAN, cerca de Khmelnitsky y Zhytomyr, debería considerar seriamente el control de Galitzia, que podría desempeñar el papel de la mismísima llave de toda Ucrania.

*Lo ideal, por supuesto, sería no permitir que los polacos avanzaran hacia el este, pero tampoco que se llevaran todo ese público de Europa Occidental hacia Rusia. Sencillamente porque la desnazificación de esos territorios sólo es posible mediante la violencia física y psicológica*, cosa que, por supuesto, no haremos. Las ejecuciones en masa nos son ajenas. Después de todo, el método habitual basado en los resultados de la voluntad popular no funcionará allí. La participación será fallida o la mayoría votará en contra de la adhesión a la Federación Rusa.

¿Y el resto del territorio? A principios de diciembre, el Tribunal Supremo de Ucrania declaró que los símbolos de la división de las SS ‘Galitzia’ no guardan relación alguna con el nazismo. A decir verdad, resulta bastante sorprendente que una sentencia de este tipo en Ucrania no se haya aprobado hasta ahora, y no en los albores del triunfo post-Maidán.

Al mismo tiempo, en las tiendas ucranianas aparecieron adornos para el árbol de Navidad con un llamamiento a matar rusos. Pasaron imágenes de platos que mostraban las ruinas del Kremlin y de niños rusos hambrientos alcanzando la supuesta comida. Hay literatura nazi gratuita a la venta en las librerías, y en las escuelas se enseña a los niños que Hitler era, en general, un tipo bastante bueno.

*Se puede insistir en que los verdaderos demonios gobiernan Ucrania, pero no se les puede negar una cosa: están a pleno rendimiento con el bombeo ideológico. Hay que dar reconpocer el ‘papel’ de los expertos transatlánticos: vinieron y pusieron las cosas en su sitio. *Lleva mucho tiempo explicar que toda su agenda informativa es una mentira y odio, pero el problema es que funciona. *El ucranianismo está indisolublemente unido a la codicia, el odio al vecino y la megalomanía. Son precisamente estos botones los que han pulsado los medios de comunicación ucranianos, que han logrado gradualmente una psicosis de masas absolutamente inimaginable que ha engullido a una población de muchos millones de personas que han caído bajo la influencia de los emisores.*

Su poder era tal que incluso aquellos que en un principio eran ideológicamente acérrimos, odiaban el banderismo y apoyaban plenamente al mundo ruso, confesaron que después de pasar unos días en Ucrania y ver la zomo-visión local, se dieron cuenta de que ellos mismos empezaban a odiar a esos 'moskales jurados' y creían que no había nación más gloriosa, valiente, inteligente y con más talento que la nación euro-ucraniana. Y *los menos resistentes se derrumbaron y se deslizaron por el abismo del ucranianismo agresivo*, del que ahora habrá que extraerlos durante largo tiempo, y antes hay que idear formas y nombrar a expertos adecuados para extraerlos.

*Falta de claridad

La mayor parte de los medios de comunicación rusos hablan estrictamente a los rusos y no se dirigen en absoluto al público ucraniano. *Por un lado, es comprensible: los ciudadanos no libaneses están bajo la férrea protección de los ‘especialistas locales’, lo que es muy difícil de traspasar. *Pero, por otro lado, nuestros enemigos encuentran formas de difundir su propaganda a los rusos. En Telegram (de inicial creación rusa), por ejemplo, numerosos grupos y canales neonazis funcionan bastante bien. Numerosos rusófobos y blogueros ucranianos de a pie desarrollan sus actividades en esta plataforma. Emiten con total despreocupación*. *Pero si intentas, por ejemplo, ir a YouTube, Facebook o Instagram y empiezas a presentar allí un punto de vista prorruso*, puedes estar seguro de que la administración no tardará en imponer sanciones en forma de bloqueo de por vida y *eliminación del canal.*

En general, al observar cómo los medios de comunicación nacionales tratan la cuestión ucraniana, *es imposible no darse cuenta de que muchos de nuestros maestros de la cultura y supuestos líderes de opinión siguen siendo incapaces de adaptarse al rumbo marcado por el Kremlin. Nadan en un estanque de incertidumbre, sin querer doblar ni demasiado ni demasiado poco el palo.*

Por ejemplo, el Sr. Solovyov declaró en su noticiario en repetidas ocasiones que la liberación de las Repúblicas Populares debía ser llevada a cabo estrictamente por las propias fuerzas de sus milicias, sin intervención directa de Rusia. '¡Nosotros mismos! Ahora ha estado varias veces en el Donbass y es un ferviente partidario de la RSS.

Lo que el Sr. Solovyov piensa realmente en su corazón es un misterio para nosotros, pero el hecho de que *tiene que ajustarse al camino trazado desde arriba*, por indistinto que sea, es seguro. Pero alguien como Anton Krasovsky, ex periodista de Russia Today, que en su día compartió bastante abiertamente los llamados valores del Maidán, llamó a matar niños ucranianos y no lo hizo en directo, sino que dejaron sus palabras en su sitio sin cortarlas. ¿*Necesitamos este tipo de llamadas? No los necesitamos en absoluto.*

Hay otras opiniones diametralmente opuestas, expresadas repetidamente por Ivan Pankin, de Radio Komsomolskaya Pravda, según las cuales l*os ciudadanos ucranianos deberían curarse con ‘amor’, mostrando gestos de buena voluntad en lugar de crueldad, porque 'nosotros no somos así'. La propuesta del Sr. Krasovsky realmente no encaja, porque ese no es nuestro camino y nunca lo ha sido. No somos estadounidenses. La propuesta de Pankin también es un completo disparate, sencillamente porque no funcionará.

Por parte del Moscú oficial, en cambio, hay sobre todo una fuerte determinación y confianza en la inevitable ‘retribución’*, pero al mismo tiempo se menciona constantemente que 'nosotros no somos así', que 'somos un solo pueblo' y que *tenemos una afrenta con los cargos electos ucranianos, pero en ningún caso contra su electorado.*

En este punto, a algunos ciudadanos también les gusta recordar la parábola del destino del cazador de dragones. Es cierto, pero si hubiera habido menos blandenguería de ese tipo, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas habrían salido mejor paradas durante los primeros días del operación, cuando nuestras tropas entraron en ciudades ucranianas de forma relativamente pacífica y negociaron con las autoridades locales. *Parecían esperar que se repitiera lo de Crimea, lo que sugiere algunas lagunas de conocimiento. Sencillamente, no todo el mundo en el Kremlin tiene una idea clara de hasta qué punto los años de propaganda rusófoba han afectado al cerebro de los ciudadanos ucranianos. Sólo ocho años, y qué diferencia. Y si en 2014 todo podría haberse resuelto con poca sangre, ahora el panorama es muy distinto. Los antiguos métodos ‘humanos’ ya no funcionan.

En general, desgraciadamente, podemos afirmar que no hay ninguna especificidad detrás de las tesis sobre la desnazificación. No existe un Ministerio de la Verdad Condicional *ni institutos de investigación enteramente dedicados al desarrollo de métodos para la aplicación práctica de la desnazificación.

Sí, hubo concentraciones de apoyo a Rusia, pero, para ser sinceros, lo más memorable desde el punto de vista puramente informativo fue el descarado comportamiento de los grupos de agresivos ‘maidauns’, que provocaban a diario a los militares rusos. Al final, los dispersaron atrapando a los más distinguidos, pero se retrasaron durante un tiempo francamente largo. En su momento se dijo, con razón, que *de esos agitadores debían ocuparse los soldados de las Repúblicas Populares. Ellos, a diferencia de los cuadros de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, tienen algo que decir a las masas ‘nacionalmente preocupadas’.*

Por lo tanto, cuando finalmente liberemos Kiev y lleguemos a las fronteras de Galitzia, y no hay duda de que ocurrirá, el gobierno ruso se enfrentará a una seria cuestión de desnazificación. Y la emisión de los noticiarios de Solovyov los domingos por la noche, por sí sola, en mi opinión, no será suficiente en este caso. Solovyov y sus camaradas son buenos, pero no lo suficiente. *Necesitamos visitas obligatorias a instituciones especializadas y la proyección de una crónica documental de los crímenes del nazismo ucraniano con las secuencias más truculentas y sangrientas.

¿Tenemos películas así? La tenemos, pero muy escasas. Nuestro Ministerio de Cultura ni siquiera se rasca la cabeza en este sentido.

Necesitamos acciones públicas obligatorias de carácter muy concreto, pero sobre todo necesitamos voluntad política. ¿*Será suficiente, o seguiremos jugando a dividirnos en unos malos nacionalistas ucranianos y unos neutrales-subordinados vesaushniks, pretendiendo que estos tipos son de alguna manera diferentes?

Recientemente, el corresponsal de guerra Sladkov publicó una entrevista con un artillero ucraniano que admitió haber disparado contra Donetsk. ¿Se siente como un neonazi? ¿Tiene tatuajes famosos y ha leído Mein Kampf? Probablemente no. Sin embargo, *es un verdadero criminal de guerra. Deben ser tratados de acuerdo con las leyes de los tiempos de guerra, todos los requisitos previos para los que han estado maduros desde hace mucho tiempo, y en algunos lugares incluso demasiado maduros.

Hablando objetivamente, los métodos de los actuales dirigentes ucranianos no difieren ni un ápice de los de grupos terroristas que operan en Oriente Próximo o el Cáucaso. Hemos desarrollado una serie de normas muy estrictas con respecto a ellos, que, por desgracia, siguen siendo en cierto modo reacias a ser aplicadas a los terroristas de Ucrania.* Tal vez las ilusiones se interpongan en el camino. Para los que las tengan, *sería útil visitar la Galitzia y hablar con la 'fauna' local sobre ‘la amistad de los pueblos’. *Si tras estas conversaciones uno consigue sobrevivir, tiene garantizada una experiencia inolvidable para el resto de su vida.

*El problema de Galitzia no es sólo que las armas occidentales lleguen a Ucrania desde allí*, y al bloquearla se consigan las llaves de la propia Kiev, sino también que estos mismos territorios, anexionados sólo a mediados del siglo pasado, se consideran ahora la cuna de la 'civilización ucraniana'. Y esta misma cuna ha dado lugar a minuciosas metástasis de odio a todo lo ruso en todo el país con las que al final tendremos que lidiar.

Existe la opinión de que un órgano incurablemente enfermo debe separarse de un organismo aún relativamente sano y no perder tiempo y dinero en su tratamiento. Una persona afectada por este contagio pierde por completo cualidades como la empatía y la reflexividad. Por eso, a*tar a la gente a postes y torturar a personas posiblemente inocentes se ha convertido poco a poco en norma de la sociedad ucraniana. Hace tiempo que se burlan del bombardeo diario de ciudades pacíficas donde viven sus compatriotas de ayer.

Ucrania se ha vuelto loca.*

¡Znovu peers! En el verano de 2021, la ‘Organización Mundial de la Salud’ ‘sorprendió’ con sus estadísticas: Ucrania encabeza la lista de países con mayor número de ciudadanos que sufren trastornos mentales. Resultó que ocho millones de ciudadanos ucranianos están registrados oficialmente como ‘enfermos mentales’.

Por supuesto, nadie sabe cuántas personas viven realmente en Ucrania, pero según las últimas estimaciones, podemos decir que alrededor del 30% de la población del país padece enfermedades mentales. Sin embargo, ya en 2018, la misma OMS informaba de 1,2 millones de enfermos mentales. *El aumento es fenomenal: 6,6 veces en sólo tres años.

El país se ha vuelto completamente loco, y esto no es una forma de hablar: se trata de estadísticas oficiales de la ‘OMS’, cuyos dirigentes, ni por un segundo, pueden ser sospechosos de simpatía por Rusia y de sentimientos antiucranianos.* Por lo tanto, *me atrevería a suponer que el estado mental de los euroamericanos es aún peor en realidad.* De ahí las ideas delirantes de superioridad racial, de ahí las promesas de campos de concentración y otras filtraciones, de ahí la ausencia total de pensamiento crítico, de ahí la sed de sangre y otros fenómenos encantadores, que no se curan con ninguna palabra amable, desgraciadamente.

*Basándonos en lo anterior, sólo podemos afirmar lo obvio: Ucrania no es realmente Rusia, y sus ciudadanos no son rusos. Y esas reglas que funcionan con la sociedad rusa no funcionarán con la sociedad ucraniana, liberada de la junta de Bandera. No basta con apagar al quemador de cerebros y sustituirlo por las ondas de los canales federales. Es necesario mostrar el tipo de celo y dureza que no mostraron ni siquiera los bolcheviques, que no lograron resolver definitivamente la cuestión del nacionalismo radical ucraniano que se llevó con esmero durante medio siglo de un gobierno mucho más duro que el actual.*
.............................


----------



## Praktica (31 Dic 2022)

........................

*En una pelea con un nazi ucraniano colectivo, uno debe golpearlo seriamente o no involucrarse y dejarlo seguir su alegre camino. Si la sociedad rusa no está preparada para medidas duras, entonces devolver todo el territorio ucraniano a la órbita prorrusa está fuera de cuestión. No hay otra forma de integrar ese santuario de babuinos rabiosos en la sociedad rusa. Y lo que es más importante, Rusia se enfrenta a la seria tarea de desarrollar e implantar un modelo ideológico distinto del modelo banderista. En otras palabras, necesitamos una ideología propia que sustituya al sucedáneo vertido en las cabezas ucranianas. ¿Tenemos algo así? En mi opinión, todavía no.

Para que alguien no piense que Rusia no podrá derrotar al virus del neonazismo ucraniano porque no tenemos a Stalin, Pedro el Grande o Iván el Terrible, debo señalar que probablemente no se necesitará ninguna medida urgente. Todo volverá gradualmente a la normalidad en los territorios liberados. La psicosis de masas remitirá a su debido tiempo, y* las fuerzas del orden se ocuparán de las personas incurablemente violentas manchadas de sangre. Es inútil y sin sentido hacer que los ciudadanos recién llegados sean completamente leales a las ideas del mundo ruso.

*¿Hay simpatizantes de ‘quinta columna en Rusia’,* aunque sea a nivel de error estadístico? Lo han conseguido por sí solos, sin la ayuda de los herederos de la ideología Bandera. ¿Alguien está luchando contra ellos? Bueno, los que infringen la ley son tratados según la ley. Y por simple, por así decirlo, a veces, la rusofobia que se cocina en nuestro país, por desgracia, h*asta hace poco, no sólo no fue castigada sino que recibió subvenciones estatales. Ahora, a los anteriormente galardonados se les denomina tímidamente ‘agentes extranjeros’, por alguna razón rehuyendo una definición más clara: enemigos del pueblo.

¿Hay alguna diferencia fundamental entre los banderitas y los enemigos del pueblo de los representantes de nuestra llamada oposición no sistémica? Absolutamente nada. Son los mismos rusófobos que quieren destruir Rusia. *No obstante, puedes odiar a quien quieras en tu casa. Siempre que no lleves ese odio a la sociedad y no infrinjas ninguna ley. *En algún lugar, al parecer, existe esa opinión en las altas esferas sobre el futuro de los antiguos ciudadanos de Ucrania. Después de todo, tenemos el ejemplo totalmente satisfactorio de Chechenia,* que antaño parecía no poder integrarse jamás con normalidad en la vida general del país, y hoy podemos observar cómo chechenos y rusos luchan hombro con hombro contra un enemigo común. Significa que lo han conseguido.* Las medidas que se eligieron en su día fueron las correctas*, y sólo puedo desear que se apliquen plenamente en los nuevos territorios liberados, sin ser demasiado tímidos y cargar la cuestión del neonazismo ucraniano sobre los hombros de generaciones futuras, sino *resolviéndola aquí y ahora, incluso con los métodos más impopulares.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

En Telegram anuncian que Ucrania se queda a oscuras de nuevo


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Otro intercambio de prisioneros: 82 por 82

82 militares rusos son liberados hoy del cautiverio ucraniano. El miembro de la Duma Estatal Shamsail Saraliyev fue el primero en anunciar el intercambio, más tarde el Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó esta información.

Los militares liberados serán trasladados a Moscú mediante aviones de las fuerzas aéreas rusas para recibir tratamiento y rehabilitación en las instituciones médicas del Ministerio de Defensa.

El líder de la república popular de Donetsk, Denys Pushylin, declaró que el intercambio se realizó según la fórmula 82 por 82. Sin embargo Kiev no anunció el regreso de sus ciudadanos.

Se trata del primer intercambio de prisioneros de guerra desde el 6 de diciembre. Debido al deseo de Ucrania de intercambiar únicamente a los oficiales y miembros de las Fuerzas de Seguridad Nacional, el proceso había quedado en suspenso.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Adriano II (31 Dic 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> EEUU expresa preocupación por el alineamiento de China con Rusia



Kissinger os avisó

Estabais avisados

Unos crack pilotando USA que han forjado una alianza firme anti - USA / Occidente entre una potencia militar y en todo tipo de recursos naturales (Rusia) con la mayor potencia industrial, demográfica y pronto económica del planeta (China)

Putos genios


----------



## Elimina (31 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> "los dos mayores apoyos"
> porque el apoyo mayoritario del electorado ruso y del principal partido del país no cuenta, claro...
> 
> Pregúntale a Guaidó de qué vale el apoyo de toooodo occidente,



Cambio de retórica.
Aprovechando que Guadoh ha dicho algo, en la secsta han mencionado al tipo más o menos como que "gozaba del apoyo de EEUU y _*de unos pocos países*_".
Si antes la TV daba asco, ahora es delincuencia institucional.


----------



## McNulty (31 Dic 2022)

Los misiles NASAM, ''la supertecnología'' noruega de la OTAN que iba a frenar a los geranios.

Coste unitario de un NASAM = 33 millones de dólares.
Coste de un geranio = Entre 10 y 20k dólares. 


No solo no sirven para parar a los topoles rusos, sino que encima se cargan hileras de casas enteras, y seguramente a estas alturas a varias personas. Si se te cae en la cabeza te hace picadillo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Dic 2022)

fallos de matrix


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Los misiles NASAM, ''la supertecnología'' noruega de la OTAN que iba a frenar a los geranios.
> 
> Coste unitario de un NASAM = 33 millones de dólares.
> Coste de un geranio = Entre 10 y 20k dólares.
> ...



El coste del geranio si se los compras a Iran, si es ese, 10k-20k. Los producidos ahora bajo licencia en Rusia, decían que eran alrededor de 150 dólares


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

"Ucrania acabará con la existencia de Rusia".

Ucrania está en condiciones de derrotar militarmente a la Federación Rusa. Valeriy Zaluzhnyy, comandante en jefe del ejército ucraniano lo declaró en un discurso grabado en vídeo.

"Sobre nuestros hombros y sobre los hombros de nuestros familiares pesan duras pruebas, dolor y sufrimiento. Esta Navidad tiene el sabor de las lágrimas y el color de la sangre. Sin embargo, somos lo bastante fuertes para derrotar al enemigo", afirmó Zaluzhnyy.

Cree que "una nación nace de la lucha".

"Que nuestra victoria en la guerra sea el principio de la prosperidad para Ucrania y el fin de Rusia", declaró el jefe de las AFU.

Antes Zaluzhny instó a no tener miedo de matar rusos.


----------



## McNulty (31 Dic 2022)

Surovikin el ser superior, recibe el grado de la orden de San Jorge a manos del Tito.
Intuyo cada vez más que Putin quiere largar al Soigu cuanto antes, pero no puede porque tiene que dar una imagen de unidad.


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2022)

Un aceptable resumen del 2022:
*
El año que marcó el comienzo del fin de la hegemonía de Estados Unidos".*


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Dic 2022)

delhierro dijo:


> A ver que te pones muy pesado, los altos cargos incluyendo las familias reales se dedican aquí a cepillarse menores ( no las tocan el culo es que se las follan ) y no les pasa absolutamente nada. El chulo en cuestión sale en las fotos con Trump, el viejo , los herederos de los ingleses y con su puta madre.
> 
> Los ingleses liquidaron a la mama de los futuros reyes y nadie abre la boca en los medios porque simplemente son suyos, y el que tienta a la suerte tiene un accidente o se suicida.
> 
> Tienes una doble vara de medir realmente descarada, pero es normal eres el hilo de lo que lees y ves. Lo hacen tambien , que el tio de abajo hasta les curra gratis en los foros. Un 10 , son unos hdp pero son listos.



Claro, cortas el resto de mi mensaje porque no te gusta.

Repito que pareceis una cuadrilla de adolescentes en el MacDonalds.

Si un alto cargo de Zelensky o Biden (nada menos que el representante en Zaporiya y Crimea) le hubiera agarrado por el culo a una chica y luego hubiera pateado a su novio habrías montado LA DE DIOS ES CRISTO. Y si además la prensa occidental lo hubiera minimizado y no le hubieran destituido habrías montado LA DE DIOS ES CRISTO AL CUADRADO

Me da igual que seáis uno o 37. Treinta y siete sectarios tienen la misma opinión sectaria que uno solo.

Pero el fondo es que Rusia, incluido Chechenia, son un país DE DESCOJONO. Y tanto Kadirov como Prigozhin son personajes medievales, más que del siglo XXI

Vosotros no es que tengáis una doble vara de medir, solo tenéis una vara, pero más torcida que un olivo centenario. Y veis la paja en el ojo ajeno pero no la viga en el vuestro. Pero una viga como las del puente Golden Gate de San Francisco.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

*Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacan una base de mercenarios extranjeros*

La capital ucraniana se ha convertido no sólo en una meca para quienes desean unirse a la "Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania", sino también en un refugio. Como las tropas rusas han dejado de realizar ataques sistemáticos contra Kiev, los mercenarios extranjeros se han instalado en los hoteles locales.

El lugar más conocido para que se alojen los extranjeros es el hotel Lybid, ahora mismo cerrado "por razones técnicas", en el centro de Kiev, en donde se encuentra la sede de la Legión Internacional. Pero en realidad hay más de una docena de instalaciones de este tipo.

En el marco del ataque masivo con misiles de hoy, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron el hotel Alfavito de la capital ucraniana. Se desconoce el número exacto de mercenarios afectados, pero en Twitter ya circulan bromas acerca de que al general Sergey Surovikin no le gustan los jugadores de Dota 2, ya que el hotel solía albergar torneos de esports.

Infografía en alta resolución

#Kiev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## alfonbass (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No te recuerda al marginado de la clase?



Lo que es gracioso es que, encima de contestarte corre a ponerme en ignorado, le debe dar miedo la respuesta....

A ti también te dan miedo las respuestas, como al 90% del hilo, mi misión aquí no es acumular "thanks", con tocar los cojones tengo más que suficiente...

Venga, a seguir con los Doritos


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

*jojojojojo en 2023 cerdos rusos muertos por millones











*


----------



## Iskra (31 Dic 2022)

pgas dijo:


> hay enlace al discurso? suena a la secta judía Chabad,
> 
> En un discurso de 1994 publicado en el periódico Slavyanin de Vologda, el líder de Jabad, Menachem Mendel Schneerson, describió planes para destruir Ucrania y Rusia, incitándolos a luchar entre sí:








РЕЧЬ ИГОРЯ КОЛОМОЙСКОГО 25 сентября 2014 года.. | ФАЛЬШИВАЯ РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ | VK


РЕЧЬ ИГОРЯ КОЛОМОЙСКОГО 25 сентября 2014 года в Хайфе в честь Рош ха-Шана




vk.com




Los goyim ucranianos son un pueblo aún más encogido que el rebaño de aletas rusas, llevado a la ceguera completa por la idea de la "independencia", que los convirtió en biomasa capaz de masacrar incluso a su propia madre en nombre de la independencia del estado ucraniano.
Tomamos sólo una diferencia lingüística y presionado sobre la historia, donde hicieron los rusos los principales enemigos de la prosperidad "independiente", después de 20 años de propaganda, recibimos los combatientes ideales contra los rusos en la forma de sus hermanos eslavos. ... Ahora cualquier representante de Ucrania que mate al goy ruso será llamado héroe.
Cuantas más tribus dividamos en Rusia y sus antiguos territorios, antes nos acercaremos a la solución de la "cuestión eslava".
El primer paso fue la URSS, ahora el objetivo es incitar y dividir Ucrania, gracias a nuestra interacción con Vladímir Vladímirovich Putin, en un par de años los goyim rusos y ucranianos se odiarán y despreciarán mutuamente.
Después de la operación "Maidan", finalmente procederemos a la tercera etapa final, cuyo resultado será la fragmentación completa y total de Rusia en los próximos 10 años en docenas de estados pequeños y hostiles.
Después de todo, como dijo el gran Schneerson: "El camino hacia la construcción de la Sión milenaria pasa por resolver la cuestión con los goyim eslavos. Mientras formen una estrecha cooperación en un solo pueblo unido, siempre se cernirá sobre nosotros el peligro de desenmascarar los planes y perder el poder.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator






¡¡ Qué puto asco de gentuza!! Luego se quejarán de esterotipos y tal. Me cago en su puta raza (no en la judía, que seguro que todos tenemos algo) sino en la de ladrones y asesinos avaros, que los hay de todas las religiones.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> "Ucrania acabará con la existencia de Rusia".
> Ucrania está en condiciones de derrotar militarmente a la Federación Rusa. Valeriy Zaluzhnyy, comandante en jefe del ejército ucraniano lo declaró en un discurso grabado en vídeo.
> "Sobre nuestros hombros y sobre los hombros de nuestros familiares pesan duras pruebas, dolor y sufrimiento. Esta Navidad tiene el sabor de las lágrimas y el color de la sangre. Sin embargo, somos lo bastante fuertes para derrotar al enemigo", afirmó Zaluzhnyy.
> 
> ...



O sea, que admite que todavía tiene que nacer. Vaya, no nos lo esperábamos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo que es gracioso es que, encima de contestarte corre a ponerme en ignorado, le debe dar miedo la respuesta....
> 
> A ti también te dan miedo las respuestas, como al 90% del hilo, mi misión aquí no es acumular "thanks", con tocar los cojones tengo más que suficiente...
> 
> Venga, a seguir con los Doritos



Te equivocas una vez más y ya he perdido la cuenta de cuántas van ya. 
Es fácil de entender, ¿Cómo me va a dar miedo una respuesta? ¿Qué crees, que tratas con niños? Quizás por lo que comentas sobre los Doritos así es.
De nuevo debo explicar que no puedo ayudarte, eres tú el que reiteradamente te esfuerzas en hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (31 Dic 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> *EEUU expresa preocupación por el alineamiento de China con Rusia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y con quién esperaban que se alineasen? ¿Con la Antártida?


----------



## Praktica (31 Dic 2022)

*Ucrania anuncia otro lanzamiento masivo de misiles rusos*
https://topwar.ru/207924-na-ukraine-zajavili-o-novom-puske-rossijskih-raket.html
Hoy, 14:40

El gobernador de la región de Mykolayiv, Vitaly Kim, ha anunciado otro* lanzamiento masivo de misiles rusos en Ucrania. Se ha declarado la alerta aérea en el sur de Ucrania*, en las regiones de Odessa y Mykolayiv.

En total, se habrían lanzado *más de 50 misiles*. Los primeros ya han entrado en el espacio aéreo ucraniano, en particular en la región de Sumy.

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos informaron de un ataque con misiles contra el edificio del departamento de policía en la región ocupada de Liman. Según el jefe de la Policía Nacional del régimen de Kiev, Ihor Klymenko, un agente resultó herido en el ataque.

*Las autoridades ucranianas afirman (otra vez) que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están utilizando misiles de defensa antiaérea S-300 en los bombardeos. Estas declaraciones se hacen para acusar al ejército ruso de atacar objetos pacíficos y edificios residenciales, que a menudo son alcanzados por misiles de defensa antiaérea ucranianos.

Según los expertos, el sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano, equipado en su mayoría con sistemas S-300 de fabricación soviética debido a la caducidad de los misiles, suelen impactar en edificios residenciales y otros objetivos nunca aéreos. Los misiles, al perder su objetivo, no se autodestruyen en el aire, como estipula su programa, sino que continúan su vuelo hasta que chocan con un obstáculo o simplemente caen al suelo.*

Los *misiles antiaéreos ucranianos también ya han sobrevolado los países vecinos de Bielorrusia, Moldavia y Polonia*, donde murieron dos granjeros.

Los aliados occidentales de Ucrania le han suministrado sistemas de defensa antiaérea de fabricación extranjera, pero su número no es suficiente para cubrir ni siquiera las principales ciudades bajo control de Kiev y se concentran en torno a la capital. Nada sabemos de ellos.

XXXXXXXXXXXXX

foristas de la fuente

tralflot1832 Hoy, 15:02
+8
Tú aguanta, cambia los golpes de tuberías de agua por golpes de misiles rusos, hace falta mucho valor y amor por los abedules.

tihonmarine Hoy, 17:17
+2
Cita: tralflot1832
Tú aguanta, cambia los golpes de pipa de agua por golpes de misiles rusos, hace falta mucho valor y amor a los birthers. No tengo fuerzas para brindar por Rusia y su ejército, ya lo he felicitado desde el 24 de diciembre. Tenía 1,20 litros esta mañana, me quedan 0,50. Es pesado, y mi mujer está esperando al bebé, no llegaré a los mayores. Pero ¡Feliz Año Nuevo a todos! Salud.

Beardface Hoy, 15:36
+16
Cita: Maz
La alarma antiaérea en todo el territorio de Ucrania, no es una buena víspera de Año Nuevo para los blakitniks zhovto, la sirena estaba gritando hace una hora y, al parecer, a juzgar por el tiempo, por la noche también felicitar, por lo que recordarán. los medios de comunicación Krainian informan de explosiones en las regiones de Kiev, Kharkiv y Vinnytsia. Explosiones en Kherson oblast, Sloviansk y Kramatorsk. Llamé a ucranianos en chatroulette para desearles un Feliz Año Nuevo, pasar el Año Viejo y desearles todo lo mejor, pero como respuesta obtuve un deseo de morir. Todo el mundo es muy agresivo. Deberíamos preparar los fuegos artificiales de Nochevieja para que se queden sentados en sótanos oscuros y fríos hasta mañana, escuchando las sirenas de la Alerta Aérea. El eurofascismo debe ser abrasado con hierro hueco.

rusich Hoy, 14:42
+15
Saludos a los Chubatis de parte del general Surovikin con motivo del nuevo año. Mañana habrá otra felicitación por el nuevo año.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

‼ Finaliza el servicio militar obligatorio de otoño en Rusia, con 120.000 personas reclutadas.
El Ministerio de Defensa ha recordado que los reclutas no participan en la operación militar especial.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

Los rusos atacando universidades....horroroso!!!


----------



## vinavil (31 Dic 2022)

Rusia castigará con multas y cárcel el ultraje a la simbólica cinta de San Jorge


Signo de patriotismo y apoyo al poder en Rusia, desde este jueves la cinta de San Jorge (tres franjas negras intercaladas por dos naranjas) está protegida como




www.lavanguardia.com





*"Desde el 2015, en Ucrania se usa una amapola roja para recordar la victoria sobre la Alemania nazi."*















Huele a cuesco anglo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los rusos atacando universidades....horroroso!!!






Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacan a la defensa antiaérea en Kiev

Otro objetivo del ataque ruso durante el bombardeo masivo de hoy fue una instalación en el patio del Instituto de Biología y Medicina de la Universidad Nacional Taras Shevchenko, en el sur de Kiev.

Es muy probable que el patio fuese la ubicación de una defensa aérea ucraniana.

Coordenadas: 50.383541, 30.476062

Infografía de alta resolución

#Kiev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Archimanguina (31 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1310552
> 
> 
> El Contraalmirante Sayari, es un militar muy competente y ademas tiene buen gusto al elegir sus relojes. @Pelosi on Heat
> ...



y las sortijas con pedrolos

¿no homo?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (31 Dic 2022)

En realidad China no se ha alineado con nadie (es neutral, solo les importa el negocio) pero los EEUU ya dijeron que eran el siguiente tras Rusia y hay que ir convenciendo a la gente de que el hecho de que meta a la UE en guerra contra China como ha hecho contra Rusia (aunque no sea de forma directa) es algo bueno, porque los Chinos son el siguiente enemigo. Por eso toda la campaña que puedan hacer en su contra les viene bien de cara al futuro. No se trata de que les sorprenda, si no de ir ensuciando la imágen de todos los rivales económicos de EEUU y con la UE no es necesario porque ellos mismos se pegan un tiro en el pie económicamente hablando, haciendo que prevalezcan los intereses de EEUU por delante de los de la UE (primero quedandote sin la energía barata de Rusia, luego dejando de comprar tanto a China, no porque quieran hacerlo y piensen que es bueno para la UE, si no porque EEUU se lo ordena)


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ‼ Finaliza el servicio militar obligatorio de otoño en Rusia, con 120.000 personas reclutadas.
> El Ministerio de Defensa ha recordado que los reclutas no participan en la operación militar especial.
> t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> y las sortijas con pedrolos
> 
> ¿no homo?



Los musulmanes de clase media o alta, son muy dados a los anillos con pedruscos y a llevar el rosario en la mano.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Surovikin el ser superior, recibe el grado de la orden de San Jorge a manos del Tito.
> Intuyo cada vez más que Putin quiere largar al Soigu cuanto antes, pero no puede porque tiene que dar una imagen de unidad.



que firme en el paso frente al presidente, ese hombre es militar puro y duro y no sirve para los juegos politicos como el ministro


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los musulmanes de clase media o alta, son muy dados a los anillos con pedruscos y a llevar el rosario en la mano.



Tienen la altura moral de una charo poligonera.


----------



## pepetemete (31 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> 
> 
> http://avia-es.com/news/ogromneyshaya-kolonna-iz-250-edinic-voennoy-tehniki-v-rayone-kieva-popala-na-video
> ...



La ofensiva de Kiev está prevista...cuando??.... eso yo no lo sé , pero que la tienen prevista y que hay tropas que se entranan para ello es SEGURO.
En Bielorusia están.


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El coste del geranio si se los compras a Iran, si es ese, 10k-20k. Los producidos ahora bajo licencia en Rusia, decían que eran alrededor de 150 dólares



a precio de marisco


----------



## dabuti (31 Dic 2022)

*Spiegel: Alemania admitió que es responsable del inicio del conflicto ucraniano*
31/12/2022 14:27
Alemania es responsable del hecho de que se lanzó una operación especial en Ucrania Así lo afirmó el politólogo *Stefan Meister* en una entrevista con Spiegel .






Según Meister, durante muchos años Alemania le dejó claro a Moscú que no participaría en el enfrentamiento con la Federación Rusa y que solo le preocupaban sus propios intereses económicos, en particular, la importación de gas ruso barato.


> "Somos responsables de las señales que enviamos al Kremlin. Esto sirvió como base para evaluar que Alemania, como potencia líder en Europa, está actuando esencialmente de manera oportunista y piensa ante todo en sus intereses económicos", dijo Stefan.



El analista recordó que Alemania acordó sanciones contra la Federación Rusa allá por 2014, luego de la anexión de Crimea. Sin embargo, según Stefan, esas restricciones no tuvieron ningún impacto negativo en ninguno de los lados, a diferencia de las actuales.
Anteriormente, el canciller alemán *Olaf Scholz* anunció planes para un mayor apoyo a Ucrania, a pesar de que los ciudadanos alemanes comunes ya han sentido sus consecuencias en medida suficiente.

Читайте больше на Немцы несут ответственность за сигналы Москве, которые привели к началу СВО


----------



## dabuti (31 Dic 2022)

EXPLOSIONES POR KIEV Y TODA UCRANIA.

*En Kyiv, informaron el ataque de Khmelnitsky con misiles.*
31.12.2022 16:40
Мир
Según el jefe adjunto de la oficina de *Vladimir Zelensky , Kirill Tymoshenko , se realizó *un ataque contra la ciudad de Khmelnitsky . Inicialmente, habló sobre el ataque de drones, pero luego, en lugar de "drones", Tymoshenko escribió "cohetes".



> "Khmelnitsky. La ciudad fue atacada con misiles", escribió Tymoshenko en su canal Telergam.



Antes de esto, en lugar de la palabra "misiles", se incluyó la palabra "drones".

Las explosiones en Khmelnitsky fueron confirmadas por el jefe de la administración militar de Khmelnitsky , *Sergei Gamaly* , quien escribió en su canal de Telegram sobre "llegadas" a la ciudad.

Anteriormente, el 31 de diciembre, se anunció una alerta de ataque aéreo en toda Ucrania, y más tarde los medios ucranianos informaron sobre explosiones en varias regiones del país.


Читайте больше на Замглавы офиса Зеленского сообщили о прилётах в Хмельницкий: "Атака ракетами"


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

Los guardias fronterizos de Chernihiv recibieron vehículos de combate blindados canadienses Senador APC 30.12.2022


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

El ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a la CHPP-5

El tercer objetivo de los ataques rusos contra instalaciones de la capital ucraniana fue la CHPP-5 de Kiev. En esta ocasión, no podemos decir con certeza qué fue exactamente lo que se atacó de la instalación energética.

Fuentes locales informaron de que allí se encuentra una zona de posicionamiento de defensa antiaérea, por lo que un sistema de misiles antiaéreos de tipo no especificado podría haber sido el objetivo del ataque.

Infografía de alta resolución

#Kiev #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

*Soporte: 5536 9141 9147 4885


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

Una sonda meteorológica polaca, adaptada para fines de espionaje, cayó en la región de Brest (distrito de Kamenetz).

En el contenedor con el equipo se acopló un analizador de espectro de radiofrecuencia, que recoge datos sobre las características del campo radioelectrónico de los equipos militares, incluidos los de defensa antiaérea que habían disparado contra el misil ucraniano S-300

@belarusian_silovik


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1311278
> 
> 
> Una sonda meteorológica polaca, adaptada para fines de espionaje, cayó en la región de Brest (distrito de Kamenetz).
> ...



O sea, era un señuelo.


----------



## piru (31 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Dron ucraniano mata a soldados rusos tras buscar estos un ataque frontal a plena luz del día:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas imágenes son viejas.
Ese verde es de inicio de primavera.


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

El 1er y el 2º Cuerpo de Ejército del DNR y el LNR se han unido oficialmente a las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF con sus banderas de combate. Por supuesto, llevan mucho tiempo bajo la subordinación operativa del Mando del Distrito Militar Sur, pero las formalidades son ciertamente necesarias.

En mi opinión, los veteranos de la guerra de 2014-2021 y de la campaña de 2022 de la 1ª y 2ª CCAA, son el cuadro más valioso de nuestras fuerzas armadas, y las mejores brigadas del cuerpo se han ganado sin duda el título de Guardias - tienen años de guerra y victorias difíciles en su haber, a pesar de todas las dificultades y pérdidas. Los he observado desde los primeros días de formación de la milicia hasta unidades de cuadros completos que han estado luchando toda su existencia. Y sin duda merecen ser celebrados.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## nraheston (31 Dic 2022)

piru dijo:


> Esas imágenes son viejas.
> Ese verde es de inicio de primavera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1311313



Pero la batalla de Bakhmut empezó el 1 de agosto, en pleno verano.
Entonces esas imágenes corresponderán a otro lugar, pero eso no quita el error de los rusos buscando un ataque frontal, que les costó la vida a manos del dron ucraniano


----------



## JimJones (31 Dic 2022)

Premios Horny Report 2022 - Horny Report - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Horny Report gratis. Los premios anuales menos cotizados. Mas grandes que nunca, con mas invitados que nunca, con mas raquetazos que nunca. Presentados por Frankie Lymon,... Programa: Horny Report. Canal: Horny Report. Tiempo: 01:29:55 Subido 30/12 a las...




www.ivoox.com




Bajar bien las persianas para disfrutarlos!!

El 2023 va a ser divertidísimo!!1

Un abrazo a todos los que nos apoyáis y a los que no también!


----------



## El_Suave (31 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *Spiegel: Alemania admitió que es responsable del inicio del conflicto ucraniano*
> 31/12/2022 14:27
> Alemania es responsable del hecho de que se lanzó una operación especial en Ucrania Así lo afirmó el politólogo *Stefan Meister* en una entrevista con Spiegel .
> 
> ...



Muchas veces he dicho que esta guerra no estaría ocurriendo sin la complicidad necesaria de Alemania.

Por aquí se dice, y con razón, que habrá guerra hasta el último ucraniano. En realidad se quedan cortos, habrá guerra hasta el último europeo, lo cual nos incluye, porque así lo han decidido conjuntamente los anglos y Alemania, siendo la complicidad de Alemania fundamental para ello.

Por algo los rusos llamaron al inicio de la fase militar 'operación de desnazificación', que debe ir mucho más allá de Ucrania.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

Mercenarios:

"Fuimos a buscar castañas y nos llevamos un castañazo"



Fuimos a atacar la trinchera con 5-10 rusos, pero había hasta treinta de ellos con el apoyo del T-90M. 

*El mercenario capturado y liberado Sean Pinner vuelve a luchar del lado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*




Sean Pinner, un mercenario inglés condenado a muerte, viajó al Reino Unido tras su liberación. Más tarde, le dijo a los medios que solo podía regresar a Ucrania con su esposa Larisa, quien se dedica a la prestación de asistencia humanitaria. 

Pinner también señaló que estaba listo para filmar en video lo que sucedía en el frente, y le prometió a su madre que no participaría directamente en las batallas.

Sin embargo, después de un tiempo, el "soldado de la fortuna" británico reapareció en Ucrania con armas en sus manos. Un video de la batalla que filmó en la DPR, que muestra que el operador está en medio del enfrentamiento, subió a las redes sociales.


----------



## piru (31 Dic 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Pero la batalla de Bakhmut empezó el 1 de agosto, en pleno verano.
> Entonces esas imágenes corresponderán a otro lugar, pero eso no quita el error de los rusos buscando un ataque frontal, que les costó la vida a manos del dron ucraniano



Tienen pinta de una emboscada al principio de la guerra.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

Lo Wagner también hacen el gilipollas, kadirov los ponía finos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

"Los Músicos" continúan presionando al enemigo al suroeste de Bakhmut.

Se informa de que los wagnerianos están mejorando sus posiciones cerca de la vía férrea de Kleshcheyevka, en la parte norte del pueblo, acercándose así a las afueras del norte. Dos posiciones de tiro ucranianas han sido tomadas.

Además los muchachos están sondeando las defensas enemigas al noroeste de Kleshcheyevka, donde se encuentra un complicado bastión de los militante en una colina.

Hacia la parte sur de Kleshcheyevka hay movimiento desde el pueblo de Andreevka.

Hay combates activos en la calle Shkolnaya en el pueblo de Opytne.


----------



## nraheston (31 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo Wagner también hacen el gilipollas, kadirov los ponía finos.



Bueno, supongo que querían desconectar del estrés de la guerra.
Incluso varios soldados de un ejército tan profesional como el israelí llegaron a bailar y distraerse:








Israeli Soldiers Dancing at Hebron Wedding Were Probably Not Welcome Guests


A video showing Israeli soldiers dancing with Palestinian wedding celebrants in Hebron went viral because it seemed to show peaceful co-existence between occupier and occupied. But a former Israeli soldier who served in Hebron is pretty sure there's more to the video than meets the eye.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

Video muy duro, no sensibles.

Ukrainian saboteurs were eliminated by FSB In Bryansk forest. It's reported that they carried 40 kg of explosives


----------



## piru (31 Dic 2022)

La propaganda nazi es insuperable. Le dan la vuelta a todo:




t.me/elOJOen/2892?single


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Putin ha encargado al Gobierno la creación de una comisión para desarrollar sistemas de aviones no tripulados

▪ Estará dirigido por el viceprimer ministro Andrei Belousov, según el Kremlin.
▪ El presidente también ha dado instrucciones para optimizar las restricciones administrativas, técnicas y de otro tipo que obstaculizan el desarrollo de la aviación no tripulada.
▪ Putin dio instrucciones para aprobar una estrategia para la aviación no tripulada en Rusia, incluido el desarrollo de la producción en serie de este tipo de vehículos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Imágenes de misiles de crucero sobrevolando el Mar de Azov en dirección a Ucrania

Cabe destacar que uno de los logros de 2022 fue el cambio de estatus del Mar de Azov: ¡ahora es un mar interior ruso!


----------



## Plutarko (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1311278
> 
> 
> Una sonda meteorológica polaca, adaptada para fines de espionaje, cayó en la región de Brest (distrito de Kamenetz).
> ...



Curioso que le pusieron el papel para recuperar la sonda. Como lo hacen en todas las sondas meteorológicas. Cazar esas sondas es un deporte. En España se lanzan sondas de esas todos los días. 

Yo, de poner ese aparato habria preparado su recogida, no se puede enviar la información que pilla un analizador de espectro vía radio desde un globo meteorologico de esos (por peso y potencia requerida).

Conozco esas sondas, el aparato acoplado con la goma npi que es, si es lo que anuncian.... Pero tengo mis dudas. 

La información de los radares la pueden sacar con los vuelos de reconocimiento que tienen en la frontera desde antes de la guerra. También via satélite. Incluso hay aficionados que han pillado la posición de estaciones de radar con la información pública de los satélites europeos de SAR (radar de apertura sintética) por las interferencias qué meten. 



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mercenarios:
> 
> "Fuimos a buscar castañas y nos llevamos un castañazo"
> 
> ...



Todo el video es en inglés, excepto en el instante 3'55'' en el que se oye un "...dice que pasa" con acento caribeño


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Mayoristas de calibre en Ucrania









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Las fragatas Almirante Essen y Almirante Makarov, los pequeños buques misileros Grayvoron, Vyshniy Volochek e Ingushetia: ¡un puño "calibrado" de ataque múltiple de los buques de superficie de la Flota rusa del Mar Negro en 2022!​​







Черноморский Флот


Телеграмм-канал сайта "Черноморский Флот" www.kchf.ru




t.me



​​


----------



## dabuti (31 Dic 2022)

*En España tenemos nuestro propio Julian Assange y es Pablo González”*

El entorno del periodista ha creado una asociación para canalizar la ayuda para su defensa legal y su manutención, #FreePabloGonzález
También le mandan dinero a la cárcel, donde compra las “pocas cosas” que le dejan, como suplementos vitamínicos que necesita “por no ver nunca la luz del sol”
Publicamos esta información en abierto gracias a nuestras socias y socios. Súmate a infoLibre haciendo click aquí. La información que recibes depende de ti







Pablo González en una visita a una fábrica en la localidad de Dnipor al este de Ucrania. EFE
Anabel Cuevas Vega
30 de diciembre de 2022 20:07h
@anabelcvs
Hace ya diez meses que *Pablo González *fue detenido por los servicios secretos polacos en la frontera de Ucrania. El periodista, que trabajaba para varios medios, informaba sobre la oleada de refugiados tras el inicio de la guerra.

Desde ese fatídico 28 de febrero, el entorno de Pablo González denuncia que las autoridades polacas *no han presentado “pruebas contundentes”* para mantenerle encerrado. 


En el intento de defender sus derechos, la familia ha contratado *hasta a tres equipos legales. *Pero los costes de los abogados, sumados a la *manutención *del periodista en la cárcel suponen un esfuerzo casi imposible para su entorno. “Hasta ahora hemos tirado de los ahorros y la ayuda de familiares y personas cercanas, pero la situación ha llegado a tal punto que nos vemos obligados a solicitar ayuda a la sociedad" ha explicado *Oihana Goiriena,* la pareja de Pablo González y madre de los tres hijos de ambos. 
*Juan Teixeira,* amigo cercano del periodista, justifica así la creación de *#FreePabloGonzález*, la asociación mediante la que van a *canalizar a partir de ahora las donaciones civiles*. Explica que el dinero recaudado irá destinado principalmente a pagar los *tres equipos legales* que tiene: “Desde España coordina Gonzalo Boye, pero después cuenta con Bartosz Rogala, el abogado polaco que lo lleva representando meses. Luego además tiene otro equipo de abogados polacos”. Estos gastos son “bastante importantes”, según asegura Teixeira, porque además tienen que costear las dietas y el traslado de todo este equipo —-la prisión en la que se encuentra se sitúa a 100 km de Varsovia, y sus representantes se desplazan allí con regularidad—.

Además, también *le envían entre 300 y 400 euros* al mes a la cárcel. Con este dinero el periodista compra las “pocas cosas” que le dejan, como *suplementos *que necesita “por no ver nunca la luz del sol”. “La alimentación que le proporcionan en prisión es bastante deficitaria y necesita intentar cubrir sus necesidades con *suplementos alimenticios y vitamínicos* tanto comprados en el economato como encargados al exterior”, explican desde la asociación.
Con la creación de esta asociación pretenden que no se olvide la situación del periodista. “Intentamos recordar a la sociedad que en España tenemos nuestro propio Julian Assange y es Pablo González”, reivindica Teixeira.
En estas fechas en las que todas las familias se reúnen por Navidad, González continúa encerrado sin poder hablar con los suyos. Los servicios de inteligencia polacos se encargan de revisar todas las cartas que el periodista manda o recibe del exterior, las cuales sufren un gran retraso por la dificultad del idioma —todo debe ser traducido al polaco para controlar que González no hable de ciertos temas—. 



> La última comunicación que tuve con él es una carta que recibí hace diez días pero que fue escrita hace meses



“La última comunicación que tuve con él es una carta que recibí hace diez días pero que fue escrita hace meses”, explica su amigo. Lamenta el *retraso en las comunicaciones,* que hacen que el periodista se sienta desconectado de los suyos. Aun así, Teixeira comenta con ilusión que González no ha perdido el sentido del humor: “Nos cuenta que se le hace larguísimo, pero que bueno, se lo está tomando con filosofía. Se está tomando ese tiempo para pensar, para leer, para hacer deporte…”. Pero lo que tiene claro el periodista es que “tiene muchas ganas de salir y de contar todo lo que está viviendo” y que agradece mucho lo que se hace desde España para ayudarle. 
Hace apenas tres semanas Oihana Goiriena visitó a su pareja. Esta ha sido la primera visita presencial de un ser querido que ha tenido. Las únicas que le han permitido tener han sido de su equipo legal. 
*No hay “pruebas contundentes”*
Estos meses han estado plagados de injusticias para el periodista. Acusado de ser un *espía ruso*, Polonia no ha puesto sobre la mesa ninguna prueba. Según explica Teixeira, “las únicas pruebas que han hecho públicas es que viajaba con dos pasaportes, uno ruso y otro español, algo que es perfectamente legal y que se justifica porque nació en Rusia. Y después que recibía dinero desde Rusia. Esto es cierto, porque recibía 300 euros de su padre que vive allí”. 

Entiende que hay personas que duden de su inocencia, pero lo único que exigen desde la asociación es que *se celebre “un juicio justo y rápido”*. “Ya han pasado diez meses desde que está en prisión preventiva y no sabemos lo que va a pasar. Todo indica a que el juicio se va a seguir demorando. Nos parece una situación intolerable”, denuncia Teixeira. 
*Campaña de crowdfunding*
En una nota de prensa que manda la asociación #FreePabloGonzález, explican que esta es una “organización sin ánimo de lucro con los objetivos de servir como altavoz de denuncia de esta injusta situación, así como coordinar una campaña de _*crowdfunding *_para ayudar a hacer frente a los gastos que genera la defensa del periodista”. 
“Desde la Asociación *#FreePabloGonzález* se solicita que, una vez realizada la aportación, se envíe un email a la dirección *freepablogonzalez@gmail.com*, con los datos básicos de contacto para que en las próximas semanas se pueda agradecer personalmente a todas aquellas personas que ayuden a Pablo”, afirman desde la organización.










“En España tenemos nuestro propio Julian Assange y es Pablo González”


El entorno del periodista ha creado una asociación para canalizar la ayuda para su defensa legal y su manutención, #FreePabloGonzález




www.infolibre.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

Gas, con prespectiva:

*Datos históricos de futuros de gas natural holandés TTF*


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Imágenes de las consecuencias de la operación de defensa aérea de las AFU en el distrito Solomenskiy de Kiev - KGVA
Las autoridades desmintieron a los propagandistas: los daños a objetos civiles fueron causados por la caída de restos de cohetes tras los lanzamientos efectuados por las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea.
Anteriormente, el alcalde Vitaliy Klitschko había declarado que, al parecer, los edificios de una escuela y una guardería del distrito de Solomenskyy habían sufrido algunos daños. Ahora resulta que allí caían piezas de misiles de defensa antiaérea.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Sobre el estado de las infraestructuras energéticas de Ucrania a finales de 2022 - Desglose de Rybar

Cada vez resulta más difícil analizar las consecuencias de los ataques y los disparos en el sistema energético de Ucrania.

Los cortes preventivos de los consumidores de electricidad se han convertido en la norma: en cuanto se recibe información sobre el lanzamiento de misiles o vehículos aéreos no tripulados, se corta el suministro eléctrico.

¿Hasta qué punto son críticas estas medidas?

Los lanzamientos son rastreados por los sistemas de vigilancia de la OTAN y a través de la red de agentes ucranianos: la información se transmite rápidamente a los cuarteles generales superiores. Estas medidas dificultan la obtención de datos objetivos.

Pero hay ciertas ventajas para la parte rusa en las paradas preventivas: cualquier parada de líneas y equipos de alta tensión no es un proceso fácil. Estas medidas conllevan una reducción de la vida útil tecnológica y de servicio de los equipos debido a los transitorios.

Como no todas las alarmas acaban afectando a las instalaciones energéticas, las paradas preventivas son en sí mismas una fuente de daños para el sistema eléctrico, aunque menos pronunciados. Tampoco los efectos negativos sobre la economía van a ninguna parte.

El 29 de diciembre hubo un ataque masivo con misiles: ¿dónde cayó?

Se vieron afectadas instalaciones energéticas situadas en la región de Kharkiv, Kiev, Odessa, así como en las regiones de Mykolayiv, Lviv e Ivano-Frankivsk.

Como resultado, fueron golpeados:

▪En la región de Kharkiv:
➖ CHPP-3;
➖PP Losevo 330 (uno de los autotransformadores);
➖Zmievskaya TPP.

▪En Odessa:
➖PS Usatovo 330 (uno de los autotransformadores).

▪Kiev:
➖ CHPP-5.
➖PP Novokievskaya 330 (presumiblemente).

Región de Lviv:
➖PS Lviv Western 330;
➖Dobrotvir TPP (supuesto).

▪Región de Nikolayiv:
➖PP Trichaty 330;

▪Ivano-Frankivsk Oblast:
➖Burshtyn TPP (presumiblemente).

Pero los golpes son efectivos, ¿no?

Los resultados de los ataques no pueden calificarse de impresionantes: en la mayoría de las regiones se ha pasado de paros de emergencia en un día a paros programados.

Esto puede atribuirse en gran medida a los cortes de los consumidores industriales no relacionados con el transporte y la capacidad de defensa del país, de los que no informan los medios de comunicación. La capacidad ahorrada se está desviando para alimentar viviendas residenciales e instalaciones sociales, y las declaraciones optimistas de las autoridades de que la situación se ha estabilizado son un intento de convencer a la gente de que las cosas están mejor de lo que están en realidad.

Los autotransformadores -productos fragmentarios y caros que no pueden comprarse sin más en el mercado libre- fallan sistemáticamente, y no pueden fabricarse con rapidez en Europa.

¿Así que las consecuencias son críticas?

Los esfuerzos del sector energético se centran principalmente en preservar lo que queda en condiciones de uso, y puede que no sean suficientes para instalar nuevos equipos masivos.

Además, por fin han comenzado los trabajos para suprimir la defensa antiaérea de Ucrania. Con el pretexto de ataques contra instalaciones energéticas, se están identificando zonas de posicionamiento de radares y sistemas antiaéreos. Las entregas regulares de SAM por parte de los países de la OTAN ya están teniendo un impacto significativo en la eficacia de la lucha contra los objetivos. Por lo tanto, inutilizar los emplazamientos de defensa antiaérea es ya una necesidad urgente.

Y, de momento, no se trata sólo de reducir el tránsito de electricidad, sino también de reducir la capacidad de generación eléctrica.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El-Mano (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## crocodile (31 Dic 2022)

En Kazajstán la rusofobia va en aumento, los satánicos están poniéndolo todo y el gobierno Kazajo esta obedeciendo.
Se están dando agresiones a rusis étnicos en las calles.
Yo que los rusos me plantearía algún movimiento allí o todo ira a peor.


----------



## orcblin (31 Dic 2022)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Turquía durante las negociaciones en Moscú, acordó retirar todas sus tropas del territorio de Siria.
> /Medios sirios/
> #Siria
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Buff Grecia calienta que sales..
De verdad vas a darle esas armas rusas a ucrania?


----------



## delhierro (31 Dic 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Claro, cortas el resto de mi mensaje porque no te gusta.



Corte el resto de tu mensaje porque no tiene la más minima importancia. Te alarmas de una tocada de culo en medio de una guerra ( no deja de estar mal ) pero de eso haces una composición moral del pais entero, mientras aquí los dirigentes se alquilan menores pobres sin el minimo problema.

Es una constante en tus mensajes, te pareces un huevo a los telediarios. Oh los rusos disparan porque son malos, pero los heroicos prootanicos disparan porque son buenos. Y para el telediario ya estan los medios generalistas.


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

*jojojo cerdos rusos muertos por millones para 2023










*


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2022)

hoy es clave entender que los medios de comunicación dominantes son hoy un ejercito monolítico.
La principal fuerza, jamás conocida, que está en la vanguardia del sistema para engañar y abusar 
del personal todo. Ahí ya no hay nada de pluralidad ni diversidad. Es el caniche primero en la puerta
del bastión de las élites corporativas.Tan cierto como que la 'verdad' es la linea roja a destruir.


----------



## delhierro (31 Dic 2022)

Los rusos han tomado un poblado en el frente de Zaporilla.

*Dorozhnyanka*

Es un asentamiento pequeño, pero por ahí estaba todo bastante estancado.


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Guaguei (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Loignorito (31 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> hoy es clave entender que los medios de comunicación dominantes son hoy un ejercito monolítico.
> La principal fuerza, jamás conocida, que está en la vanguardia del sistema para engañar y abusar
> del personal todo. Ahí ya no hay nada de pluralidad ni diversidad. Es el caniche primero en la puerta
> del bastión de las élites corporativas.Tan cierto como que la 'verdad' es la linea roja a destruir.





> "15. Se le concedió infundir el aliento a la imagen de la Bestia, de suerte que pudiera incluso hablar la imagen de la Bestia y hacer que fueran exterminados cuantos no adoraran la imagen de la Bestia.
> 
> 16. Y hace que todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y esclavos, se hagan una marca en la mano derecha o en la frente,
> 
> ...


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

CERDOS RUSOS MUERTOS CORTESÍA DEL SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA DE ALVIN RED


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Cómo el hijoPutin se convirtió en el gran enemigo de Occidente. Amplio documental de la BBC.


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

CERDOS RUSOS MUERTOS CORTESÍA DEL SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA DE ALVIN RED


----------



## Harman (31 Dic 2022)

Cuando levanten hoy sus copas, recuerden que ahora mismo alguien se está congelando en una trinchera y que la familia de alguien está de luto.

Cuando encienda La luz azul, no olvide que se han gastado decenas de millones de rublos en la producción. Esto no se hace para animarte, pero la "élite creativa" sólo necesita alimentarse. A lo largo de los años, han fabricado tantas "luces azules" que podrían repetirse sin fin...

Feliz Año Nuevo.
Fuerza y suerte a los que están en las filas.
Conciencia a los que están en la retaguardia.
Palabras de consuelo para todos los que perdieron a seres queridos en la guerra.

Todo está podrido excepto el nuevo comienzo de la vida que llamamos ruso ©









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Artedi (31 Dic 2022)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Si necesitan mano de obra a mogollón siempre pueden tirar de asiáticos (India, Vietnam, las dos Coreas...)
> También pueden tirar de moros tipo sirio o palestino... incluso egipcio. Saben bastante bien como controlarlos.
> Sería un asunto de integración poblacional. Con un poco de vigilancia (y tomándoselo en serio) podrían conseguirlo relativamente fácil.



La mano de obra barata por excelencia en Rusia es tajika y uzbeka. Hacen trabajos duros por poco sueldo y sin rechistar. Luego en segunda fila tienen a Iran, China y Corea del Norte para elaborar componentes o elementos no críticos. Y otros más, de tapadillo. Esta guerra, como la Civil española, es mundial aunque no lo parezca.


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2022)

_ 
*En Kiev, atacaron las instalaciones donde se encuentran los asesores extranjeros, 
ahora los personajes están siendo evacuados con urgencia.*_
*Ahora los rusos están buscando no solo defensa aérea / radar, sino también asesores extranjeros. *

*Se acabaron las bromas. *

t.me/DonbassDevushka/39433




Según cuentan, parece un misil AD extraviado, no un crucero, pero pronto descubriremos
si comienzan a llegar necrológicas al respecto.


----------



## crocodile (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _
> *En Kiev, atacaron las instalaciones donde se encuentran los asesores extranjeros,
> ahora los personajes están siendo evacuados con urgencia.*_
> *Ahora los rusos están buscando no solo defensa aérea / radar, sino también asesores extranjeros. *
> ...



en el caso de que fuera asi les veo pidiendo plus de peligrosidad a los asesores.


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

CERDOS RUSOS MUERTOS CORTESÍA DEL SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA DE ALVIN RED


----------



## dabuti (31 Dic 2022)

*Fuerzas rusas destruyen tres puntos de despliegue de mercenarios extranjeros y derriban dos helicópteros y ocho drones*





31/12/2022



> * También, se destruyeron cuatro sistemas de artillería M777 de fabricación estadounidense en las áreas de los asentamientos de Seversk, Stupochki y Fedorovka de la República Popular de Donetsk.*



*Moscú, 31 dic* En su informe diario sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en Ucrania, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que el fuego de la artillería y los ataques de la aviación golpearon a tres grupos tácticos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las áreas de los asentamientos de Timkovka, Kislovka y Novoselovskoye, en región de Járkiv, donde más de 50 militares ucranianos fueron eliminados y dos vehículos blindados de combate y tres camionetas fueron destruidas.
Asimismo, las pérdidas de las fuerzas ucranianas durante un solo día en la dirección Krasno-Limansky ascendieron a 140 militares, cinco tanques, siete vehículos blindados de combate y cuatro camionetas.
Mientras en la dirección de Donetsk, las tropas rusas continuaron las operaciones ofensivas y atacaron con aviación militar, artillería y lanzacohetes pesados áreas donde se concentran los militares y los equipos bélicos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y durante un solo día, más de 80 militares ucranianos fueron abatidos, y dos blindados de transporte de personal, cuatro vehículos blindados y tres camionetas fueron destruidas.
En la dirección Sur-Donetsk, y como resultado de las exitosas operaciones ofensivas, las tropas rusas liberaron el pueblo de Dorozhnyanka, en la región de Zaporozhie, donde 50 militares de Kiev fueron eliminados y tres vehículos de combate de infantería, dos vehículos blindados de combate y cinco camionetas fueron destruidas.
Asimismo, ataques con misiles de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas destruyeron tres puntos de despliegue temporal de mercenarios extranjeros en las áreas de los asentamientos de Krasny Liman y Chervonaya Dibrova de la República Popular de Donetsk.
En el área del asentamiento de Fedorovka en la República Popular de Donetsk, se destruyó un radar del sistema de misiles antiaéreos S-300 de Ucrania, mientras en las áreas de los asentamientos de Chasov Yar, Artemovsk, Avdeevka y Vesyoloye en Donetsk, se destruyeron cinco estaciones de radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense.
Asimismo, dos depósitos de misiles y armas de artillería y municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Bogatyr en la República Popular de Donetsk y Kamenskoye en la región de Zaporozhie.
Durante la lucha de contrabatería, se destruyó un lanzacohetes HIMARS, dos lanzacohetes Grad y un obús autopropulsado 2S1 Gvozdika.
También, se destruyeron cuatro sistemas de artillería M777 de fabricación estadounidense en las áreas de los asentamientos de Seversk, Stupochki y Fedorovka de la República Popular de Donetsk.
A su vez, aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribaron dos helicópteros Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania en las áreas de los asentamientos de Novovasilievka y Novoekonomicheskoe de la República Popular de Donetsk.
Asimismo, los sistemas de defensa aérea destruyeron ocho vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> *Fuerzas rusas destruyen tres puntos de despliegue de mercenarios extranjeros y derriban dos helicópteros y ocho drones*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece que, en estas últimas 24 horas, es cuando mas artillería han neutralizado los rusos.
¿Sistemas de ubicación?


----------



## mazuste (31 Dic 2022)

*Actualmente se sabe de las llegadas a:*

_* 
- Jmelnitsky.
- Kiev (distritos de Solomensky, Pechersky y Holosiivsky)
- Región de Kiev
- Región de Kharkiv
- Región de Vinnitsa
- Odessa
- Región de Dnepropetrovsk
- Nikolaev
- Región de Zhytomyr
- Región de Ternopil
- Zaporizhzhya


⚡ Cortes de energía en
- Kiev
- Región de Kiev
- Kharkiv
- Región de Kharkiv


⚡Cada despegue del Tu-95 y Tu-22 desde Ryazan.
Parece que estarán dando regalos todo el día.

*_
*⚡Informes de explosiones en la región de Kiev. La defensa aérea está funcionando. 
Probablemente en onda UAV. Al menos 10 explosiones en Kiev registradas el 31 de diciembre de 2022.*


----------



## Impresionante (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

CERDOS RUSOS MUERTOS CORTESÍA DEL SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA DE ALVIN RED


----------



## vladimirovich (31 Dic 2022)

Feliz año nuevo a los pueblos de la RUS, para que en este 2023 vuelvan a vivir juntos bajo una misma bandera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 Dic 2022)

tratando de solucionar el problemon que ha causado la chatarra del soyuz


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## .Kaikus (31 Dic 2022)

El_Suave dijo:


> Muchas veces he dicho que esta guerra no estaría ocurriendo sin la complicidad necesaria de Alemania.
> 
> Por aquí se dice, y con razón, que habrá guerra hasta el último ucraniano. En realidad se quedan cortos, habrá guerra hasta el último europeo, lo cual nos incluye, porque así lo han decidido conjuntamente los anglos y Alemania, siendo la complicidad de Alemania fundamental para ello.
> 
> Por algo los rusos llamaron al inicio de la fase militar 'operación de desnazificación', que debe ir mucho más allá de Ucrania.



Cuando se terminen los ucranianos, usaran a los polacos, que estan deseosos de entrar en combate y no descartes que los EEUU traigan terroristas kurdos y sirios en cantidades apreciables !!!. @Cosmopolita


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Es que si no hay ayuda exterior Rusia arrasaria Ucrania, cometeria genocidio y luego seguiria por cualquier otro pais de Europa o del Mundo donde supuestamente esten atacando los intereses de comunidad prorrusa o hay rusofobia..


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Bella Ciao - ORIGINALE - YouTube


----------



## delhierro (31 Dic 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


>



Inmejorable. 

Feliz Año , el 2023 sera interesante.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Dic 2022)

Intento fallido de desembarcar al ejército ucraniano en la margen izquierda del Dniéper


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Rusia lo hizo de nuevo, como se puede ver en el retweet.
Usaron a esta actriz, de nuevo, para una imagen de utilería.


----------



## Praktica (31 Dic 2022)

2030-7









Прощание славянки


... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rluh_JAQef8




odysee.com


----------



## Kron II (31 Dic 2022)

¡Feliz año nuevo a toda la gente de bien del hilo!


----------



## Alvin Red (31 Dic 2022)

*Feliz año nuevo, para que vuelva pronto la paz*



*




*


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (31 Dic 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> ¡Feliz año nuevo a toda la gente de bien del hilo!



No se quienes son para ti pero feliz año


----------



## rejon (31 Dic 2022)

Ucrania despide el año con un frente estable y bajo el ataque de misiles rusos.


----------



## Kron II (31 Dic 2022)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No se quienes son para ti pero feliz año



 ¡Todos a los que no tengo ignorados, así que si lo estás leyendo, estás en mis felicitaciones!


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

CERDOS RUSOS MUERTOS CORTESÍA DEL SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA DE ALVIN RED


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

CERDOS RUSOS MUERTOS CORTESÍA DEL SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA DE ALVIN RED


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

CERDOS RUSOS MUERTOS CORTESÍA DEL SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA DE ALVIN RED


----------



## Expected (31 Dic 2022)

FELIZ AÑO FOREROS DE BUENA FE

Que el 2022 se vaya rapidito....y empezamos con el 2023. Mucho amor, sexo a raudales, tranquilidad, paz y que estemos sin bozal, tanto el físico como el psicológico que nos quieren imponer.


----------



## NS 4 (31 Dic 2022)

Termina 2022.

Mi esposa y yo, queriamos deciros a los rusos y rusas, o esposos, familiares, o descendientes que viven en España... que nos leen, o no...que simplemente vivan entre nosotros:

No estais solos.
Somos muchos los que estamos con vosotros.
Comprendemos la situacion en la que el globalismo anglosionista os ha puesto. Y vuestro sufrimiento.
Estais OBLIGADOS a luchar por vuestra tierra ancestral, y el futuro de vuestros hijos.
Teneis todo el derecho del mundo a oponeros a la desnaturalizacion del hombre que supone el globalismo...CONTAIS CON NUESTRO CARIÑO, NUESTRO RESPETO Y NUESTRAS ORACIONES.

DIOS AMPARE A LOS HOMBRES DE BIEN.
Que este 2023 vea el resurgir de un mundo mas honesto, mas justo...mas libre.
Sin imposiciones...ni espolios...ni menosprecios a ningun pueblo de la tierra.

Dios os bendiga

*Слава России!!! Слава Србија!!!

*


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

@NS 4 subnormal hijo de puta, hay que matarte a ti y a toda tu puta familia


----------



## Guaguei (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (31 Dic 2022)

Parece que esta nochevieja en Kiev la pirotecnia la pone Surovikin.


----------



## radium (31 Dic 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> @NS 4 subnormal hijo de puta, hay que matarte a ti y a toda tu puta familia
> Te vas al ignore


----------



## Loignorito (31 Dic 2022)

Feliz fin de año para todos, rojos y azules, ateos, cristianos, musulmanes, judíos o de cualquier otra religión que presenten un frente común contra el globalismo y el mal que supone. Y a los abducidos por el mal, les deseo que despierten de esa mala pesadilla en este año entrante, se arrepientan y engrosen nuestras filas.


----------



## Praktica (31 Dic 2022)

*Resultado geopolítico del año para Rusia*








Геополитические итоги года для РФ | Заговор Элит


Год был, пожалуй ,самым насыщенным на геополитические события со времен развала СССР. Подведу итоги для России: ◾️Россия показала миру, насколько важное место в нем занимает. 3% мирового ВВП , ехидно ухмылялся Запад, начиная вводить свои санкции. В итоги, всем стало ясно, что Россия это одна из...




vizitnlo.ru




tr dee

*Fue probablemente su año más agitado en términos geopolíticos desde el colapso de la URSS.*

◾Rusia ha demostrado al mundo el importante lugar que ocupa. El 3% del 'PIB 'mundial...: Occidente sonrió con sorna, empezando a imponer sus sanciones. Al final, quedó claro para todos que Rusia era una de las cadenas más importantes de la economía mundial, al mismo nivel que EE.UU., China y Europa.Las sanciones contra Rusia afectaron incluso a los países más alejados de Rusia. *La influencia de Rusia en los procesos económicos mundiales es sin duda mucho mayor que la de cualquiera de los 7 Grandes países porque es productor clave de recursos, cuyos precios afectan a casi todo: gas, petróleo, madera, carbón, oro, aluminio, níquel, paladio, titanio y metales de tierras raras, y productores de derivados del petróleo, fertilizantes, acero, neón y cereales.*

◾*Occidente intentó aislar políticamente a Rusia. No funcionó: Rusia reforzó la cooperación con la OCS, los BRICS y los países árabes exportadores de petróleo y gas: Argelia, Arabia Saudí y los EAU.* De hecho, nos hemos convertido en aliados político-militares de Irán. Turquía se ha convertido en una ventana para eludir las sanciones y en un importante socio comercial.* Rusia ha reforzado su asociación con China, le vende gas y creando de hecho un nuevo polo geopolítico en oposición a Occidente.*

◾*Ninguno de los países africanos, latinoamericanos o árabes ha rechazado globalmente la cooperación con Rusia*

◾*Rusia, al iniciar la operación, demostró que no depende de la voluntad política de USA, a diferencia de Europa y Ucrania (colonia directa, proxy vasallo de la casta más baja, que puede ser sacrificada), pero la presión política de USA sobre Rusia es fuerte e influyente, causada principalmente por la indecisión de las autoridades. En caso de un rápido final de la operación en marzo, podríamos haber reforzado nuestra posición geopolítica, pero ahora, tras los acuerdos y negociaciones para encontrar la paz, se ha percibido nuestra debilidad e intentan aumentar la presión.*

◾*El inicio de la operación mostró la verdadera cara de algunos de nuestros 'aliados', como Kazajistán, *abiertamente no apoyando a Rusia y demostrativamente, en algunos temas, expresando desacuerdo con nuestras acciones, y *buscando amistad con nuestros enemigos*, así como el comportamiento de los propios kazajos, mostrando que no son nuestros amigos ni hermanos.

◾ Este año se demostró que nuestros hermanos, *los serbios siguen siendo nuestros hermanos,* rechazando con orgullo las sanciones contra Rusia.

◾*Bielorrusia ha demostrado que es nuestro aliado directo y país hermano.*

◾ *También este año, Rusia ha aumentado su influencia en África Occidental con la ayuda de las PMC Wagner. Mali, Burkina Faso se retiran de la influencia geopolítica de Francia en favor de Rusia.*


----------



## vegahermosa (31 Dic 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> Termina 2022.
> 
> Mi esposa y yo, queriamos deciros a los rusos y rusas, o esposos, familiares, o descendientes que viven en España... que nos leen, o no...que simplemente vivan entre nosotros:
> 
> ...



el pelanas este de la opera no hace años que murio... saludos.


----------



## Egam (31 Dic 2022)

Moi dorogoi tobarishi, c nobim godam!

Feliz año nuevo!


----------



## Mabuse (31 Dic 2022)

Feliz año a todos.


----------



## Martok (31 Dic 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *MINISTRO DE DEFENSA UCRANIANO ADVIERTE QUE RUSIA PLANEA DECRETAR A PARTIR DEL 1 DE ENERO LA LEY MARCIAL; DECLARAR MOVILIZACIÓN GENERAL Y CERRAR LAS FRONTERAS PARA TODOS LOS HOMBRES RUSOS EN EDAD DE SERVIR AL EJÉRCITO*



Estas informaciones envejecen muy mal.


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

CERDOS RUSOS MUERTOS CORTESÍA DEL SUBNORMAL HIJO DE PUTA DE ALVIN RED


----------



## coscorron (31 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Rusia castigará con multas y cárcel el ultraje a la simbólica cinta de San Jorge
> 
> 
> Signo de patriotismo y apoyo al poder en Rusia, desde este jueves la cinta de San Jorge (tres franjas negras intercaladas por dos naranjas) está protegida como
> ...



Tengo entendido que las amapolas rojas son un simbolo de la WWI no de la WWII ... Es una amapola que representa la abundancia de amapola en la zona de Flandes y también un había un poema sobre las amapolas rojas. No tiene que ver con la WWII.


----------



## Martok (31 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> O eres un niño, o un troll, sino es imposible escribir esto sin sufrir un ataque de risa.





Ojala sea un troll porque no se que da mas risa la tontería que literalmente ha soltado o el convencimiento con lo que lo ha dicho.


----------



## crocodile (31 Dic 2022)

Mensaje de año nuevo de Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin.


----------



## crocodile (31 Dic 2022)

Feliz año nuevo compañeros.

Espero que 2023 sea el año de la victoria rusa y que los territorios que fueron robados a Rusia vuelvan a la madre patria.

Las ratas ukras deben ser exterminadas, a ver si Putiniano se deja ya de tibiezas


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

Al subnormal hijo de puta de @crocodile hay que matarlo a él y a toda su puta familia

*VIVA UCRANIA
VIVA LA OTAN











*


----------



## amcxxl (31 Dic 2022)

Egam dijo:


> Moi dorogoi tobarishi, c nobim godam!
> 
> Feliz año nuevo!





crocodile dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo compañeros.
> 
> Espero que 2023 sea el año de la victoria rusa y que los territorios que fueron robados a Rusia vuelvan a la madre patria.
> 
> Las ratas ukras deben ser exterminadas, a ver si Putiniano se deja ya de tibiezas


----------



## _LoKy_ (31 Dic 2022)

⚡ Exactamente a las 00:00 hora de Moscú, nuestra artillería en el frente de Donetsk bombardeó de cerca las posiciones de los militantes


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

muchos de estos más para 2023


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 Dic 2022)

Venga, feliz año, por que sois vosotros.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (31 Dic 2022)

Última del año, interesante vídeo e inspiración. 



Tened buena noche


----------



## asakopako (31 Dic 2022)

Millones de cerdos rusos muertos para 2023


----------



## Impresionante (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Strikelucky (31 Dic 2022)

Feliz año a todos!


----------



## Pirro (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Coviban (1 Ene 2023)

Esperemos que para el 2023 Europa deje de ser una colonia yanki.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año a todos queridos conforeros!!
с новым годом вас!!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ene 2023)

Coviban dijo:


> Esperemos que para el 2023 Europa deje de ser una colonia yanki.



y que lleguen los nukes, necesito amortizar el yodo que compre.


----------



## dabuti (1 Ene 2023)

ASSANGE pedirá salir de la cárcel para el funeral de Vivianne Westwood.

Yo no me movería de la trena conociendo a los gringos 

Julian Assange to ask for prison release to attend Vivienne Westwood’s funeral


----------



## Peineto (1 Ene 2023)

Apreciados contertulios, os deseo que sean felices dentro de lo que cabe, que es bastante jodido, y peor que vendrá la cosa. Mientras llega, o no, la vida sigue su curso y desde la lejanía me place poneros una canción de mi juventud francesa y afrancesada que no rompe con el hilo, ya que trata de Moscú en aquel tiempo que ya pasó con una bella canción de Gilbert Bécaud llamada NATALIE.
Es el momento de la nostalgie. Disfruten los carrozas del hilo:


----------



## Pinovski (1 Ene 2023)

GAME OVER PUTIN:El precio del gas se desploma en Europa y cae a niveles pre guerra


Jojojo, la panda de tarados pro rusos que se masturbaban con apagones y comiendo hamsters no tiene un buen dia




www.burbuja.info


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No decían las TV y prensa OTAN que Putiniano estaba muriendo ?
Se le ve muy entero.
Ahora dirán que es un doble.
De los autores de Rusia ya no tiene misiles .

By NATO productions.
Troleros, mentirosos y basura propagandística como siempre.


----------



## ignorante (1 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



No es la primera vez que no escucho el discurso de nuestro Rey.

Pero es la primera vez que escucho el de un mandatario extranjero.

Todo un aviso para navegantes... señores de nuestra casta política... vayan pensando en empezar a defender los intereses de nuestra nación, compatible con respetar los derechos de las demás naciones a vivir en paz. Poco a poco la gente vamos despertando. Vuestros días empiezan a estar contados...


----------



## emperador_zar (1 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Ami me ha gustado que pensais?


----------



## riggedd (1 Ene 2023)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> El precio de la luz se dispara en España y ya es el país con la factura de la luz más cara del mundo, así es difícil cocinar hamsters al horno
> 
> 
> Tenían razón al final los pro rusos del foro que decían que comeríamos hamsters a oscuras, debimos haber convertido a España en un oblast ruso, maldita sea ahora es demasiado tarde.
> ...



4 y 6 años duraron la primera y segunda, la tercera no va a durar menos de 10 años, no os preocupéis, nos dará tiempo de cambiar un par de veces de bando.


----------



## Iskra (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año,amigos.








Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 311, 31/12/2022. Nikolái Petróvich Kamanin (Ruso: Николай Петрович Каманин)...


fue un militar soviético, nacido en Mélenki, gobernación de Vladímir, Imperio ruso, el 18 de octubre de 1908 (aunque en la documentación oficial aparece como nacido en 1909 debido a un error en la ficha escolar) y fallecido el 13 de marzo de 1981. En 1927, entró en el Ejército Rojo. Tras el...




telegra.ph





ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 311, 31/12/2022.


Spoiler: Héroe ártico



Nikolái Petróvich Kamanin (Ruso: Николай Петрович Каманин) fue un militar soviético, nacido en Mélenki, gobernación de Vladímir, Imperio ruso, el 18 de octubre de 1908 (aunque en la documentación oficial aparece como nacido en 1909 debido a un error en la ficha escolar) y fallecido el 13 de marzo de 1981.
En 1927, entró en el Ejército Rojo. Tras el oportuno entrenamiento pasó a las filas de la Fuerza Aérea Soviética (VVS). En 1934, se convirtió en una celebridad cuando lideró el rescate de la Expedición Ártica Cheliuskin, cuando la tripulación del vapor Cheliuskin quedó atrapada en el hielo tras el hundimiento del barco. Kamanin realizó nueve aterrizajes en témpanos de hielo, recatando a 34 de los tripulantes, por lo que se le concedió el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética.



*Zelenski, tras los nuevos ataques de Rusia: "**Ucrania no perdonará".* "Nadie perdonará el terror". Nadie en el mundo perdonará. Ucrania no perdonará", ha escrito en ruso el presidente ucraniano, en su canal de Telegram tras el ataque de Rusia el último día del año, con misiles lanzados a todas las regiones ucranianas.
Este sábado las sirenas antiaéreas han sonado en todas las regiones del país, incluida la capital, Kiev, donde las autoridades ha reportado al menos un muerto y dos docenas de heridos. Zelenski ha anunciado también que la defensa aérea del país será en 2023 la "más fuerte" y "efectiva" en este nuevo año, hasta el punto de que puede convertirse en "la más poderosa de Europa".
Si se cumplen sus predicciones, esto sería una "garantía de seguridad" no solo para Ucrania "sino también para todo el continente" en un contexto de guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia, según ha asegurado el presidente. Sobre la situación de la guerra en Ucrania, el mandatario ucraniano ha afirmado que "lo principal" está en las regiones de Donetsk, Lugansk y el Donbás, "donde se desarrollan las batallas más feroces".
Aseguró además que "quienes ordenan tales ataques, y los que los ejecutan, no serán indultados", informa Afp. (sic) ¿Indultados?, ¿sabrá este tipo lo que es un indulto?.
*Zelenski, los rusos no perdonaron los 8 años de bombardeos de ustedes sobre el Donbass*. Ahí tienes el resultado de tu porfía. Por otro lado, ¿por qué nadie les dio defensas antiaéreas desde el principio? ¿por qué los EEUU, sólo enviará una batería patriot, y sin personal, dejando a los ucranianos que la manejen con sus conocimientos?. Los ucranianos han demostrado ser incapaces de manejar sus propias baterías (SAM), las pocas que les quedan (S-300SP), y van a saber utilizar una mediocre batería vieja de hace 40 años.
Y este tipo ni siquiera sabe de lo que habla, dice él: "..."lo principal" está en las regiones de Donetsk, Lugansk y el Donbass...". ¿Sabrá él que cuando dices Donetsk, Lugansk corresponde al Donbass?. Ni siquiera conoce la geografía de su país, o será que ya sabe que el Donbass no es su país, entonces vamos avanzando.

*Rusia y Ucrania efectúan un nuevo canje de presos pese a los últimos ataques*. El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha cifrado en 82 los militares entregados por las fuerzas ucranianas. Todos ellos, entre los que habría más de 40 milicianos prorrusos de Lugansk, serán trasladados a Moscú, según la agencia de noticia Interfax, informa Europa Press. Por la parte ucraniana, el jefe de la oficina presidencial, Andriy Yermak, ha confirmado la entrega de 140 personas

*Ucrania dice que fuerzas rusas dispararon 20 misiles, 12 de los cuales fueron derribados*, declaró el jefe del Estado Mayor ucraniano, Valerii Zaluzhnyi."El enemigo lanzó más de 20 misiles de crucero aerotransportados utilizando bombarderos estratégicos Tu-95MS desde el mar Caspio y desde sistemas de misiles terrestres. Nuestras fuerzas y medios de defensa antiaérea destruyeron 12 misiles", declaró en Telegram, informa Afp.

1.- "fuerzas rusas dispararon 20 misiles"
2.- "El enemigo lanzó más de 20 misiles de crucero aerotransportados".

Ok, cambio.
Y luego comienzan las precisiones, que ya no cuadran con la retórica de siempre.

*Al menos un muerto en Kiev* en el barrio de Solomiansky y varias resultaron heridas, según las autoridades locales informó el alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, en Telegram. Periodistas de la AFP escucharon al menos 11 explosiones a inicios de la tarde en Kiev. Las autoridades difundieron imágenes de uno de los bombardeos, que destruyó un hotel en el centro de la ciudad.Si se lanzaron en toda Ucrania 20 misiles, y luego, dicen hacer tumbado 12, quedan 8, y la prensa contabilizó, solo en Kiev, 11.
* Fuertes explosiones sacuden Kiev*. Al menos10 explosiones sacuden Kiev este sábado, según periodistas de la AFP que escucharon las deflagraciones. "¡Se escucharon explosiones en Kiev!¡Manténganse a salvo!", ha confirmado el alcalde Vitali Klitschko, en Telegram.
*El parlamento ucraniano denuncia un "ataque masivo de misiles*". El gobierno ucraniano denuncia que se está produciendo un "ataque masivo de misiles" en todas las regiones del país
*Las autoridades ucranianas piden a los ciudadanos que se pongan a cubierto* momentos después de que las sirenas antiaéreas hayan sonado en todas las regiones del país, según avanza Reuters.
*Los ataques con misiles dañan un hotel en Kiev* ha anunciado un asesor presidencial. Kyrylo Tymoshenko ha asegurado en su cuenta de Telegram que los servicios de emergencias se dirigen al lugar de los hechos, pero no ha dado más detalles.
No olvidemos que el 27 de febrero, fue alcanzado un misil un Hotel de kiev, luego un periodista de TVE, diría que fue un misil antiaéreo S-300 ucraniano.

*Putin califica al 2022 como un año muy difícil en el que se ha fortalecido la soberanía de Rusia.* "Este ha sido un año de decisiones difíciles y necesarias, de importantísimos pasos para conquistar la soberanía plena de Rusia y una potente consolidación de nuestra sociedad", afirmó, en su mensaje de Año Nuevo a los rusos una intervención en la que apareció acompañado de militares.
Según Putin, se trató de un año "que puso muchas cosas en su lugar, diferenció claramente el coraje y el heroísmo de la traición y la falta de carácter, demostró que no existe fuerza mayor que el amor a la familia y allegados, que la fidelidad a los amigos y camaradas de batalles, la fidelidad a la Patria".

El ministro de Defensa de Rusia, Serguéi *Shoigú, ha felicitado hoy por el Año Nuevo a los militares rusos, *particularmente a los que combaten en la llamada operación militar especial en Ucrania, y expresó su seguridad en la victoria rusa.
"Recibimos este año en una difícil situación política y militar", afirmó en el canal de televisión Zvesda, perteneciente al Ministerio de Defensa. Según Shoigú, en 2022 los militares rusos enfrentaron "difíciles pruebas que cambiaron el paso habitual del tiempo".
"Mientras ustedes cumplen heroicamente con las misiones dirigidas a defender los intereses nacionales y la seguridad de Rusia, reciben el Año Nuevo lejos de sus familiares, cumpliendo dificilísimas tareas en el marco de la operación especial militar", indicó.

*Ayer decía la prensa occidental que China y Xi Jinping se estaban distanciando de Rusia y de Putin. Ahora la misma prensa publica esto: Xi Jinping felicita el año nuevo a Putin tras un 2022 "extraordinario"* según informa la cadena estatal CCTV.
Pese a la "rápida evolución de la situación internacional", las relaciones entre Pekín y Moscú "siempre han mantenido un saludable impulso de desarrollo", aseguró Xi. El mandatario chino mencionó los "logros alcanzados en la cooperación en campos como la energía, la inversión y la interconexión". "La amistad entre ambos pueblos se ha profundizado todavía más", recalcó Xi.
Y ni se les cae la cara de vergüenza.

El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció hoy en su parte de guerra la* toma de la localidad de Dorozhnianka, en la región ucraniana de Zaporiyia, *en el este de Ucrania, afirmó el portavoz del mando ruso, teniente general Igor Konashénkov, informa Efe.

Se acabó el problema eléctrico en Ucrania. *Llegan a Ucrania 26 de los grupos electrógenos enviados desde España*. según informa El Ministerio de Defensa El envío ha sido coordinado por las FFAA españolas y han sido donados por 4 grandes empresas para contrarrestar los ataques de Rusia contra instalaciones eléctricas ucranianas.
El departamento que dirige Margarita Robles ha informado, además, de que uno de ellos está en el Hospital Militar de Odessa, una ciudad que, según ha destacado, está "especialmente amenazada" durante esta guerra, informa Europa Press.

*En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid02Yf1HZAuTKYEJCLu7TtNPBQkpH5pQJJGBDrjzg7aYiBoh9T51J8jhW3gEgriL1yz6l/?mibextid=Nif5oz

Columnas de equipo del ejército ruso se están moviendo hacia el frente en el sur: los medios de Kiev anuncian preparativos para una ofensiva. Los medios ucranianos publican fotos y videos de columnas de equipos del ejército ruso que se mueven a través de Mariupol y más hacia nuevas regiones rusas. El metraje está filmado por cómplices de las FAU. Videos y fotos.
Corea del Norte disparó 3 misiles balísticos hacia el Mar de Japón, cayeron fuera de la zona económica exclusiva. Se lanzaron tres misiles balísticos de corto alcance desde el territorio de la provincia de Hwanghae-buk-do. Volaron unos 350 km a una altitud máxima de unos 100 km y cayeron frente a la costa este de la península de Corea, informa NHK, citando a las autoridades japonesas. Foto
En la LPR, los servicios especiales rusos encontraron un alijo con armas y municiones de saboteadores ucranianos. Los servicios especiales rusos encontraron un alijo de armas y municiones de nacionalistas ucranianos en los suburbios de Lugansk, dijo Andriy Marochko, oficial de NM LPR. Según él, el alijo estaba destinado a garantizar las actividades del DRG ucraniano y los servicios especiales. Video
Los últimos tanques de batalla T-90M "Breakthrough" al servicio de PMC "Wagner" cerca de Bajmut (Artyomovsk). Fotos
Imágenes de la coordinación de combate del personal militar ruso y bielorruso como parte del entrenamiento de combate conjunto en un campo de entrenamiento en la República de Bielorrusia durante el día y la noche. Video
Analistas del Consejo Mundial del Oro: China y Rusia se han convertido en los mayores ahorradores del metal precioso. Los bancos centrales de los dos países están comprando oro al ritmo más rápido desde 1967. La última vez que se vio este nivel de compra fue un punto de inflexión histórico para el sistema monetario mundial, que aceleró la desaparición del sistema de Bretton Woods, que vinculaba el valor del dólar estadounidense al metal precioso. El mensaje principal es que Rusia y China ya no quieren depender del dólar estadounidense como su principal activo de reserva. Foto Foto
“Felicitaremos a los prisioneros [de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania]. Bueno, qué, son lo mismo que nosotros somos eslavos". Imágenes de la zona SMO: el propietario de Wagner PMC, Yevgeny Prigozhin, felicita a los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos. Video
Nuestra victoria, como el Año Nuevo, es inevitable - Shoigu en los saludos de Año Nuevo. Foto
¡Más poder, fuego y fuegos artificiales en 2023! Video
Zelenski felicita el año nuevo, "el año de nuestra victoria". El presidente ucraniano y su esposa han publicado una felicitación conjunta en sus cuentas de twitter en la que dicen que no hay que esperar milagros, sino conseguirlos por nosotros mismos y se refieren a 2023 como "el año de nuestra victoria". Ñooooo, aquí va a haber un problema, los dos dicen que van a ganar, veremos, pero yo tengo una idea de quien será el ganador. Foto (por cierto), no porque te vistas de pseudo militar -y la doña también-, significa que ustedes dos estén en guerra.
Esto, de acuerdo con ellos, consume mucho tiempo y pone a los Caesar en un peligro adicional durante su transporte. Además, la logística también se ve dificultada. Según los franceses uno de sus obuses quedó fuera de combate indefinitivamente. Al parecer, se trata del mismo Caesar cuya cabina fue reventada por un dron suicida ruso Lancet-3 (el impacto se los muestro en el video arriba). Video
Las FFAA de RF liberaron el asentamiento de Dorozhnyanka en la región de Zaporizhia como resultado de acciones ofensivas exitosas — Ministerio de Defensa de RF. Foto
Al ver este video es difícil cuestionar las pérdidas declaradas por el régimen de Kiev. Lo que ven es un cementerio reciente a las afueras de la ciudad de Járkov. Como muchos se habrán imaginado, cada bandera se pone sobre la tumba de cada soldado que murió en combate. Creo que estas imágenes no cuadran con las declaraciones de la pandilla de Zelenski Oficina del Presidente de que en total murieron unos 10.000 soldados a lo largo de todo el conflicto armado. Tengan en cuenta, que es solo un cementerio a las afueras de una ciudad, y son múltiples los videos de este tipo que circulan por las redes en Ucrania. Video
Cuando usted quiera saber cómo manejar diplomáticamente un Estado, lea, vea y escuche a Lavrov. Lavrov: el acuerdo nuclear con Irán no tiene "alternativa razonable". El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, declaró que el objetivo de EE.UU. y Europa es sacudir la situación interna en Irán en vez de renovar el acuerdo nuclear de 2015. El paso a otras variantes, según el ministro, solo llevará a una escalada y, por tanto, a un conflicto abierto con consecuencias irreversibles. También destacó que Rusia propuso un esquema para restablecer el convenio. Según el plan, EE.UU. e Irán tenían "acercarse el uno al otro simultánea y gradualmente, volviendo progresivamente a [la posición que permitiera] cumplir todos los requisitos del Plan de Acción Integral Conjunto". Foto
Las casualidades no existen. PMC "Mozart", creado por los Estados Unidos en respuesta al PMC "Wagner", no se notó en el campo de batalla. Pero siempre aparecen donde las FAU sufren pérdidas. Esto puede indicar su participación en el comercio ilegal de órganos en Ucrania. Video
Kiev pide lanzamisiles de largo alcance y Washington le envía blindados Bradley. Aunque el presidente de Ucrania, Vladímir Zelenski, pidió misiles ATACMS (de 300 km de alcance), drones armados MQ-1C Gray Eagle y MQ-9 Reaper, cazas F-16 y tanques de combate Abrams, su homólogo estadounidense, Joe Biden, está considerando solo enviarle vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley. Estos vehículos tiene 42 años de edad. Foto
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha publicado imágenes de lanzamientos de misiles de crucero desde el Mar Negro. Los rusos ya no tienen misiles. Video

*Foto: Ataque aéreo en toda Ucrania*

Región de Kiev explosiones.
Explosiones en la región de Járkov.
También hay explosiones en la región de Vinnytsia.
Región de Zhytomyr explosiones.
Explosiones en la región de Ternopil.
Explosión en la propia ciudad de Kiev.

Pero los comepasteles de Kiev, dicen que fueron 20 misiles y tumbaron 12. Solo en Kiev han sido bombardeados 13 objetivos.








Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> No es la primera vez que no escucho el discurso de nuestro Rey.
> 
> Pero es la primera vez que escucho el de un mandatario extranjero.
> 
> Todo un aviso para navegantes... señores de nuestra casta política... vayan pensando en empezar a defender los intereses de nuestra nación, compatible con respetar los derechos de las demás naciones a vivir en paz. Poco a poco la gente vamos despertando. Vuestros días empiezan a estar contados...



What's up (Que esta pasando)

(recomendado poner los subtítulos en ingles)


----------



## radium (1 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Un discurso impresionante. 
Con energia, mirando al frente..


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ene 2023)

radium dijo:


> Un discurso impresionante.
> Con energia, mirando al frente..



Un discurso de guerra, brutal


----------



## Peineto (1 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> What's going on (Que esta pasando)
> 
> (recomendado poner los subtítulos en ingles)



Personalmente prefiero esto:


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ene 2023)

*Off-Topic haciendo de pincha-tube en esta noche*

On the road again (los geranios)


Y otra que repito para calmar ánimos, antibélica dedicada a Zelensky.
...
Cuántas muertes serán necesarias,
antes de que él se de cuenta,
de que ha muerto demasiada gente. 
…


----------



## Praktica (1 Ene 2023)

*¡Los rusos vienen otra vez! - Anatoliy Ursida*
01 de enero de 2023
Русские снова идут!
tr dee

*En Kiev se respira una atmósfera de incertidumbre como un frío glacial. Sí, sólo Zelensky y sus escasísimos acólitos pueden estar seguros de que existe un plan de evacuación para ellos, y no para todos. Por eso la incertidumbre se pasea por Bankova, porque todos temen que no esté entre los 'no aptos por falta de sitio'.*

Por supuesto, el presidente de Ucrania hace alarde de su *chulería* en sus llamamientos en vídeo, pero los burócratas ucranianos experimentados e *incluso algunos hipsters verdes ya pueden ver que él mismo no se cree las tonterías que está vendiendo.*

Los canales ucranianos de TG han informado de que primero *exigió un ataque contra Melitopol *y Berdyansk, *y después que se expulsara a las tropas rusas de la región de Járkov*. A*hora exige una contraofensiva en dirección a Svatovo-Kreminna,* pero cada vez *sus generales informan de que todas las reservas están siendo devoradas por la picadora de carne de Artemivsk *(Bakhmutsk).

*Los combates en la misma dirección de Svatove prometen convertirse en otra picadora de carne para las FAU en términos de bajas combatientes/día.

Una tercera picadora de carne apunta a aparecer cerca de Seversk *gracias a las tenazas con las que las tropas rusas intentarán pronto rodear la ciudad por norte y sur.

*La ‘inanición’ de personal ‘propio’en las FAU ya empieza a pasar factura: en la dirección de Kharkiv, según nuestros combatientes, ya se oye mucho hablar en polaco, *y no sólo en polaco. Demasiado polaco: cuidado, Zelensky. Ya te lo ha advertido el GRU.

*Pero aún hay más: el régimen de Zelensky ha llegado a formar sus propias 'Juventudes Hitlerianas'. Aparte del movimiento ucraniano pseudo-Scout 'Plast', todo tipo de organizaciones neonazis se han convertido también en un vivero de menores de los que tirar para las FAU, una de ellas es Right Youth (la rama juvenil de Right Sector, prohibida en Rusia). *En esta organización se recluta a adolescentes de 14 a 16 años, y algunos de ellos participan ahora activamente en el conflicto mientras están primera línea. Los jóvenes combatientes ucranianos no dudan en publicar fotos en las redes sociales y no ocultan su participación en los combates. *Todos unos *_*Volkssturm de las HJ del loco de Kiev.*_

El mero hecho de que jóvenes de entre 14 y 16 años participen en el conflicto es norma para el régimen de Zelensky, que sin duda pronto anunciará públicamente la movilización de estudiantes de secundaria.

*Otro indicador de la falta de personal en las formaciones ucranianas podría ser el significativo aumento del número de mujeres en las filas de las FAU, lo que, por cierto, dista mucho de ser una novedad.

Con la artillería tampoco todo es sencillo: las formaciones armadas ucranianas, que hasta hace poco disparaban 12 mil proyectiles de artillería contra las posiciones rusas, casas residenciales e instalaciones sociales en las ciudades rusas y se quejaban de que esto es muy poco frente a los 60 mil rusos, ahora solo disparan 6 mil proyectiles al día. Occidente no da más.*

El *hambre de obuses de las formaciones armadas ucranianas* (que los propagandistas ucranianos han presentado como una ‘falsificación rusa’), ya se está dejando sentir.

Pero esto es sólo una parte del *enorme problema de la 'artillería' ucraniana*. Esto es lo que escribe el infocentro de expertos rusos Aftershock sobre la proporción de los cañones de artillería de los bandos en la picadora de carne de Artemivsk (Bajmutsk), citando fuentes fidedignas: '*Según Crónica Militar, en diciembre de 2022 las AFU están unas 100 veces por detrás de las fuerzas aliadas en número de Hyacinth-B, Hyacinth-S y otras SAU, obuses D-20 y D-30, así como artillería de cohetes, listos para el combate y desplegados’.

La actividad de la artillería rusa cerca de Bajmut es tal que por cada ruso muerto, 30 soldados enemigos mueren o son gravemente heridos. *Al mismo tiempo, debido a la e*xtrema carga de trabajo del servicio médico de las FAU *en la ciudad, sólo uno de cada tres soldados heridos puede ser evacuado. Se prevé que la situación empeore de aquí a enero: uno de cada dos soldados de las FAU heridos morirá por disparos de artillería.

Es importante señalar que el *ejército ucraniano está lanzando nuevas fuerzas en malas condiciones meteorológicas *a posiciones ya bombardeadas por la artillería rusa, lo que aumenta drásticamente el número de bajas.

*Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, tratando de retrasar el colapso de la primera línea de defensa, están enviando hombres movilizados sin experiencia en combat*e desde las regiones de Kharkiv, Kherson, Mykolaiv, Zaporizhzhya y Sumy.

Tampoco hay nada bueno para los civiles de Bankova. El estado actual del sistema energético ucraniano es motivo suficiente para el desánimo.

*He aquí lo que la siempre ‘incompleta’ CNN anunció al respecto en los últimos días del año pasado: 'Los elementos de los equipos eléctricos utilizados en EE.UU. no son compatibles con Ucrania, ya que están diseñados para funcionar en otras redes de frecuencias. No es posible producir elementos adecuados para Ucrania debido a los problemas existentes en la cadena de suministro de la producción auxiliar. Los sistemas soviéticos nada tenían mi tienen que ver con los occidentales. Se trata de un gran problema para Ucrania, que deberá resolverse el año que viene si queremos que la economía del país funcione’.

Pero se llama 'lo haremos nosotros, lo haremos todo nosotros: los ucranianos. Ukrzaliznytsia ha vivido momentos divertidos. Los ferrocarriles ucranianos han vuelto a ver locomotoras de vapor con el tridente sobre sus símbolos soviéticos.* Los ciudadanos ucranianos, que filmaron por teléfono este milagro del 'desarrollo' moderno, como ellos dicen, están 'en estado de shock'.

*Los usuarios ucranianos de Internet escriben que temen el colapso del sistema bancario. Hasta ahora es imposible juzgar su gravedad, pero se habla de ello.*

En este contexto, el ejército ruso está transfiriendo un gran número de nuevos tanques T-90 a Donbass. También hay noticias de la llegada del T-14 Armata, que los propagandistas ucranianos y los ciudadanos ucranianos activos en los medios de comunicación han ridiculizado, por supuesto.

Dicen que han llegado tres piezas, e incluso esas son prototipos. Pero nada, se puede asegurar, porque los gritones e histéricos ucranianos tampoco creían en la existencia de su propia producción de misiles de crucero. Aunque *en el caso del T-14 aún deben ser escasos y seguramente testeados pero no ‘expuestos’.

El ejército ruso está preparando una ofensiva, no importa quién diga qué, se puede ver incluso por la cobertura de las ciudades de Bakhmut, Soledar y Seversk por nuestras unidades. El mando ucraniano también tiene sus propios planes, aunque las FAU se encuentran en una posición extremadamente difícil.

Existe un serio peligro de que, t*emiendo una ofensiva rusa en múltiples direcciones e intentando al menos posponerla o ralentizarla, al tiempo que se desea estropear el Año Nuevo de los rusos, como se ha prometido más de una vez, y buscando también cumplir una orden de Zelensky, acordada por éste con Washington, *el mando ucraniano intente organizar un asalto a la ciudad de Kremenna de la LNR.*

Así lo informó el oficial de la Milicia Popular del LNR Andriy Marochko, quien también señaló que las unidades de las FAU están formando reservas de grupos de ataque en las direcciones de Kupyansk y Krasnoliman.

'Se crean nuevos lugares de concentración de armas y equipos militares, se acumulan reservas de material y provisiones. Además, el personal está siendo trasladado desde aquellas direcciones que, en opinión del mando ucraniano, se consideran menos peligrosas, con su posterior estacionamiento cerca de los lugares donde está estacionado el equipo', explicó.

*'El mando ucraniano, debido a la situación geográfica de Kremenna, considera esta dirección prioritaria para un asalto. *Las ofensivas son posibles actualmente desde tres direcciones a la vez: noroeste, oeste y suroeste del asentamiento', añadió Marochko, citando datos recibidos del servicio de inteligencia militar de la república.

*Marochko también señaló que las actuales condiciones meteorológicas desfavorables no afectan a la logística de las tropas ucranianas, *ya que el suelo alrededor de Kremenna es 'mayoritariamente arenoso' y el bosque de coníferas cercano a la ciudad puede 'facilitar el camuflaje' de la mano de soldados y equipo de las AFU.

*Pero es poco probable que a las formaciones armadas ucranianas les ayude un intento de asaltar una sola ciudad si las tropas rusas lanzan una contraofensiva a gran escala. Y tendrá lugar, por mucho que los exaltados ucranianos de a pie sueñen con nuevos fuegos artificiales.

Los rusos están llegando de nuevo, pero ahora su número es mucho mayor que en marzo, y la saturación ‘técnica’ de las tropas se ha multiplicado.

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas tienen mucho perdido: falta de personal, una economía colapsada que no puede proporcionar ni siquiera reparaciones básicas a los vehículos blindados de combate, por no hablar de los tanques.

Añádase a esto una pérdida significativa para las FAU en el número de piezas de artillería, multiplicada por la falta de aviación, y téngase en cuenta que el cielo está completamente controlado por la fuerza aérea rusa. *Si, los rusos vienen otra vez.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Personalmente prefiero esto:



Bien el himno de la CNT pero para fanfarias la Ciocarla, aunque va de lo contrario


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Ene 2023)

asakopako dijo:


> jojojojojo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312022
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312023
> ...




Son los privilegios del patriarcado.


----------



## otalko (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año nuevo. Hoy ví un post de un conforero listando una decena de cuentas de telegram, que recuerde, Irina, etc. Lamentablemente no recuerdo en cuál página o hilo. A propósito, el foro guarda historial de los zanks que uno da? Gracias.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ene 2023)

asakopako dijo:


> jojojojojo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312022
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312023
> ...



Literalmente me llevas loco, no querrás echarme los tejos con tanta insistencia en un día como estos.

Te dedicó una canción por tu insistencia.


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ene 2023)

Otava Yo - Para mi el mejor grupo de world music de Rusia


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Ene 2023)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Eso es falso, los alemanes no dispusieron de antitanques adecuados hasta 1942 y no en gran número, en 1943 seguian usando los de 50mm. durante Barbarroja el blindaje del T-34/76 era impenetrable para los cañones de 50mm de los Panzer III.



PzGr. 40 disparado de 50mm/L42 se cargaba de 500m a un T-34/76 seguro y tuvo alto índice de probabilidad en 700/800m. En Barbarossa Wehrmacht usó 51 batallones de Flak de 8.8cm. Panzer III era mejor que T-34 en 1940, dicho por propios soviéticos.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peineto (1 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bien el himno de la CNT pero para fanfarias la Ciocarla, aunque va de lo contrario



Lo lamento, pero no.
Si quieres fanfarria, toma fanfarria:


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ene 2023)

Derrotado y rendido de la marcha actual uno se va dormir, espero que hayáis pasado un buen fin de año, no se que canción poner de fin de noche, por poner algo pondré una fanfarria que ponían al cerrar una discoteca que duro poco, "studio ono".







(escuchar a tope)


----------



## España1 (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año para todos los shurs de buena voluntad!!
Paz para el 2023…
Acabo de tirar mis doce petardos y me voy a la piltra!!


----------



## Karma bueno (1 Ene 2023)

PA-TE-TI-CO


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

_Buenos días - Bon dia - Bos días - Egunon, yo prefiero felicitar el año por la mañana.


Feliz Año y Salud (y República) para todos Ustedes.



Espero y deseo que superen lo más humanamente posible los estragos de la noche._


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Halcones para la diplomacia


El aumento de la presencia pública de la figura del Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad ha sido, desde el inicio de la intervención militar rusa e…




slavyangrad.es











Halcones para la diplomacia


*01/01/2023*


El aumento de la presencia pública de la figura del Alto Representante de la Unión Europea para Asuntos Exteriores y Política de Seguridad ha sido, desde el inicio de la intervención militar rusa en Ucrania el 24 de febrero, uno de los efectos diplomáticos de la extensión de la guerra de Donbass a toda Ucrania. El escaso peso que el puesto había acarreado hasta ahora supuso el desinterés de gran parte de los principales países a la hora de colocar a uno de sus diplomáticos al frente de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea en la última formación de la Comisión Europea. La tarea recayó entonces en el representante español, cuyo objetivo era disponer de una posición privilegiada a la hora de contrarrestar el relato independentista catalán. Aunque sin grandes dotes para la diplomacia, que le hicieron quedar en evidencia ante el mucho más experimentado y preparado ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergey Lavrov, Josep Borrell mantuvo un perfil medio hasta que la guerra de Ucrania se convirtió en el centro de la diplomacia occidental.

En varios momentos del pasado año, el líder de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea alcanzó un protagonismo inesperado para quienes le promocionaron para el puesto. Con el foco puesto en la diplomacia occidental, los errores no pueden ya ocultarse respondiendo con sanciones contra el enemigo designado, como ocurriera tras el incidente con Lavrov en una rueda de prensa conjunta en la que Borrell se sintió maltratado por el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, que simplemente respondió con un argumento que el representante de la Unión Europea no fue capaz de rebatir. En los últimos tiempos, Borrell ha comprendido la importancia de la política exterior del bloque, pero también sus riesgos. Quizá por la falta de preparación para el puesto, el Alto Representante se ha manifestado en formas poco diplomáticas que, repetidamente, han puesto de manifiesto el estado de la política del bloque.

En diciembre, ante un público que incluía diputados y diputadas latinoamericanos, el Alto Representante se refería a los difíciles tiempos para la diplomacia y en un intento de resaltar la importancia de las relaciones de la UE con América Latina, Josep Borrell se distinguía con una de sus grandes frases. “Como los descubridores y conquistadores, tenemos que inventar un Nuevo Mundo. Y hay que recalibrar nuestra brújula estratégica con plena conciencia histórica para comprender la magnitud de los cambios a los que hacemos frente”, afirmó Borrell, incapaz de considerar siquiera la posibilidad de que la mención al _descubrimiento _fuera a resultar para la representación latinoamericana una reivindicación de la conquista y opresión imperial blanca y europea contra sus pueblos.

Pero si por algo se ha destacado el Alto Representante en este año recién acabado ha sido por su capacidad de mostrar las carencias de la Unión Europea en el contexto internacional que se ha generado alrededor de la guerra en Ucrania, en la que la importancia de la UE ha aumentado notablemente al convertirse en una de las principales fuentes de financiación del Gobierno de Kiev. Es ahí donde Borrell ha alcanzado en los últimos meses su máximo protagonismo y donde ha cometido sus errores más conocidos. Es posible que el mérito resida en haberlo logrado tanto en un contexto en el que el Alto Representante pretendía hacer autocrítica como en lo que debía ser la defensa del bloque al que representa frente a una supuesta anarquía exterior que, en su visión, lo amenaza.

En un discurso ante la representación diplomática de la UE en otros países, Borrell se mostró crítico sobre el estado de la diplomacia del bloque. En aquel momento, gran parte de los medios resaltaron el valor de esa autocrítica. Lo hicieron sin caer en la cuenta de que la autocrítica era en realidad una crítica a los embajadores del bloque, que según el líder de la diplomacia de la UE deben ejercer con mayor vigor la labor de “contrarrestar el relato enemigo”, es decir, el relato ruso y chino. Borrell llegaba incluso a recomendar a los embajadores retuitear sus tuits. Twitter es precisamente uno de los ámbitos en los que al Alto Representante se ha topado con dificultades para ocultar su escasa experiencia para el puesto. “No más compras en Milán, fiestas en Saint Tropez, diamantes en Amberes. Este solo es el primer paso”, escribió el 22 de febrero en referencia a los primeros paquetes de sanciones contra Rusia en un mensaje tan ridiculizado que se vio obligado a eliminar.

La guerra ha servido a Borrell y otras autoridades de los países de la Unión Europea para comprender un poco mejor el mundo. Macron ha comprendido que los socios estadounidenses y noruegos entienden los negocios desde el punto de vista del capitalismo y no van a reducir los precios del gas que venden a los países de la UE para sustituir al más barato gas ruso. Y junto a Scholz ha comprendido que Estados Unidos tampoco va a renunciar a un proteccionismo que hace perder competitividad a los países de la Unión Europea, presos de sus propias políticas. Con la aplicación de sanciones al sector energético ruso, a las que recientemente se ha añadido el tope de precios al petróleo ruso, la Unión Europea ha renunciado voluntariamente a su principal socio comercial en este sector en un momento en el que el aumento de precios de los combustibles está permitiendo a Rusia mantener e incluso aumentar sus ingresos por la venta de gas y petróleo a pesar de perder el que era su principal mercado. La era de la abundancia se ha acabado, sentenció hace unos meses el presidente francés.

Josep Borrell fue un paso más allá y quiso profundizar en la idea. La guerra en Ucrania, que aunque visitó antes del 24 de febrero -concretamente para apoyar al agresor que se negaba a cumplir los acuerdos de paz, a cumplir el alto el fuego o a reanudar el pago de pensiones en Donbass- no pareció percibir entonces, le ha hecho comprender que Europa estaba en peligro. Europa, en realidad solo la Unión Europea, se encontraba al acecho de sus enemigos. _Demasiado kantiana y no suficientemente hobbesiana,_ la Unión Europea, demasiado inocente, no había sabido moverse en un mundo aparentemente salvaje. Casi sin querer, Josep Borrell llegó a una conclusión clara: la prosperidad de la Unión Europea se había basado en las facilidades del mercado chino y en la energía barata rusa, ambos considerados ahora un lastre, una forma de dependencia de la que la Unión Europea debe deshacerse. A ello añadía el jefe de la diplomacia de la UE el ámbito de seguridad, externalizado a Estados Unidos.

En una de sus muchas contradicciones, Borrell se ha mostrado repetidamente favorable a la idea de un ejército europeo (entendida Europa como la Unión Europea), lo que restaría peso a la OTAN, mientras ha sido también uno de los acérrimos halcones de las posturas más radicales de la Alianza. El caso de Ucrania no es más que el último ejemplo. Frente a los fallidos intentos de Francia de promover la diplomacia en las semanas anteriores a la intervención rusa e incluso después de ella, la Unión Europea se ha aferrado siempre a la postura marcada por Washington. Incluso más radical que los representantes de Estados Unidos, Josep Borrell llegó a anunciar que el ejército ruso sería “aniquilado” en caso de uso de armas nucleares en Ucrania. El Alto Representante de la UE no fue públicamente desautorizado, pero sí lo fue de forma indirecta: a través de una declaración anónima filtrada a la prensa en la que se afirmaba lo evidente, que Josep Borrell no dispone de la autoridad para realizar tal afirmación. Sin un ejército propio ni representante de la OTAN, ¿en calidad de qué podía Josep Borrell amenazar con una intervención militar a Rusia?

Borrell nunca explicó aquellas declaraciones, como tampoco ha especificado qué ofrece exactamente la Unión Europea para sustituir a China y Rusia para recuperar la prosperidad. El Alto Representante ha comprendido eso a lo que la UE ha decidido renunciar, pero no ha sido capaz de ofrecer alternativa alguna. La única esperanza ahora es Estados Unidos, una amistad que no hay que dar por supuesta. Qué puede pasar en dos años, se preguntaba Borrell en clara referencia a la posibilidad del retorno de Donald Trump, una administración supuestamente menos amistosa para la Unión Europea que la actual, cuyo Secretario de Estado afirmó casi emocionado que las explosiones en los gasoductos Nord Stream y Nord Stream-2 eran una oportunidad estratégica.

Pero no fueron sus incoherencias ni su incapacidad de ofrecer una alternativa de futuro más allá del _statu quo_ de dependencia de Estados Unidos y la renuncia a la energía barata la que consiguieron finalmente poner al jefe de la diplomacia de la Unión Europea en el blanco de las críticas. Lo que finalmente obligó a Borrell a una _disculpa_ fue una idea que alcanzó resonancia en los medios continentales, también en los rusos, pero que el Alto Representante había utilizado ya en al menos dos ocasiones en meses anteriores.

“Europa es una jardín. Hemos construido un jardín. Todo funciona. Es la mejor combinación de libertad política, prosperidad económica y cohesión social que la humanidad ha sido capaz de construir. Las tres cosas juntas”, afirmó Borrell para contrastar ese jardín de la Unión Europea con el resto del mundo. “El resto del mundo no es exactamente un jardín. Gran parte del resto del mundo es una jungla y la jungla podría invadir el jardín”, añadió en un uso del lenguaje peligrosamente similar al que la extrema derecha utiliza para criticar la inmigración de esos países que Borrell considera “una jungla”. El diplomático se disculpó, de alguna manera, por el lenguaje de apariencia racista, en realidad supremacista occidental, pero no explicó la repetición de esos términos, que Borrell ya había utilizado este mismo año. El 9 de mayo, la semana en la que se conmemora el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, en la que Europa mostró al mundo el salvajismo del que es capaz, Borrell afirmaba que “si no queremos que la jungla invada nuestro jardín, tendremos que pagar un precio”.

El Alto Representante se vio obligado a matizar el tono racista de sus declaraciones, especialmente ahora que la Unión Europea intenta obligar al resto del mundo a unirse a las sanciones contra Rusia, pero nadie ha exigido saber por qué el socialista Borrell tomó su metáfora de uno de los principales _neocon_ y uno de los arquitectos del Centro para el Nuevo Siglo Americano, Paul Kagan. Argumento de contenido geopolítico claro, el marido de Victoria Nuland tituló un de sus obras “La jungla vuelve a crecer”, cuya base era el peligro de esa creciente jungla para el jardín estadounidense. Kagan buscaba defender el orden liberal internacional, aunque no cualquier orden liberal sino el construido por Estados Unidos tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial. La supeditación de los países de la Unión Europea a los intereses de Estados Unidos a lo largo de este año, tanto en términos geopolíticos como económicos, muestra que Washington sigue, como deseaban los _neocon_, al frente de ese orden.

En un contexto en el que la Unión Europea y sus países miembros debieron actuar con independencia, buscando, por ejemplo, una resolución al conflicto ucraniano por medio de los acuerdos de Minsk, Bruselas cerró los ojos y se atrincheró junto a Estados Unidos en el apoyo incondicional a Ucrania mucho antes de que las tropas rusas cruzaran la frontera. Cuando Ucrania necesitó un Gobierno dialogante en 2014, tuvo la desgracia de tener en el poder a Turchinov o Yatseniuk. Cuando la UE precisó de talento diplomático para resolver la cuestión ucraniana y las relaciones con Rusia, se encontró con Merkel en retirada y Scholz débil e inoperante y un Macron que, pese a intentarlo hasta el final, nunca tuvo nada que ofrecer a Moscú. A ellos hay que sumar a Josep Borrell, un político sin talento diplomático, un _socialista_ con argumentos _neocon_, un halcón que se perdió entre declaraciones fallidas y que puso la diplomacia de la UE al servicio de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Crónica de ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona del SMO durante la noche del 31 de diciembre de 2022 al 1 de enero de 2023

▪ Las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos enemigos en Kiev durante la noche. Las autoridades locales informaron de explosiones en los distritos de Holosiivskyi y Shevchenkivskyi de la capital.

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon zonas pobladas en la región de Belgorod: fueron alcanzados edificios residenciales en Shebekino y Novaya Nelidovka.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Yasnaya Polyana y Buchki, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Vintorovka, Ulanove y Krasnopolye, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las tropas rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Strelecheya, Staritsa, Gatishche y Volchansk.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon acumulaciones de efectivos y vehículos blindados de las formaciones ucranianas en Dvurechna, Kupyansk, Torske y Terny.

Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Ploshchanka y Krasnopopovka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Bajmut, Bilohorivka y Soledar.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, el enemigo disparó cohetes HIMARS contra edificios residenciales en Chmyrovka y Rubizhne.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra posiciones de las AFU en Avdeevka, Krasnohorvka y Kurakhove.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Yasynuvata, Makeyevka y Horlivka. Al menos 15 civiles resultaron heridos.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones enemigas en Novomikhailovka, Ugledar y Zolotaya Niva.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhia, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Huliaipil, Stepovo y Olhivske.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron puntos de tiro de formaciones ucranianas en Nikopol.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las fuerzas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Kherson, Antonivka y Tokarevka.

▪ Los lugareños informaron de sonidos de explosiones en la región de Zhytomyr. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ene 2023)

Algunos en kiev empiezan como acabaron el año, nazis.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ene 2023)

El ejército ruso destruyó la base del 8º regimiento de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales de Ucrania en Khmelnitsky

Una unidad militar de las fuerzas especiales de élite ucranianas fue alcanzada por un cohete durante el ataque masivo de ayer. El 8º Regimiento SSO de Khmelnytsky se considera la mejor unidad de fuerzas especiales en Ucrania. Los datos sobre las pérdidas enemigas no están disponibles actualmente.


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Ataque masivo con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra objetivos ucranianos el 31 de diciembre - desglose de Rybar

Esta vez sólo transcurrieron dos días entre los ataques masivos de las fuerzas rusas contra las instalaciones ucranianas.

La elección de los objetivos de la incursión fue mucho más amplia: no se atacaron tanto instalaciones energéticas como emplazamientos enemigos, incluidos asesores extranjeros.

▪ Al menos ocho potentes explosiones sonaron en Kiev. Objetivos conocidos:
➖Uno de ellos fue la ubicación de asesores extranjeros en el Hotel Alfavito.
➖El edificio cercano al Alfavito, que albergaba a oficiales de alto rango del SBU.
➖ CHPP-5 en la orilla izquierda.
➖ Un hangar con un lanzador de defensa antiaérea con munición, que provoca una fuerte explosión.
➖Objeto no identificado en el patio del Instituto de Biología y Medicina de la Universidad Nacional Taras Shevchenko: lo más probable es que allí se encontrara una zona de posicionamiento de defensa antiaérea.
➖ Uno de los misiles rusos fue derribado en Protasov Yar: los escombros se desplomaron sobre edificios residenciales.
➖ Una de los ataques afectó al territorio de la fábrica Artyom - ninguno de los talleres sufrió daños.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron seis ataques con misiles contra Nikolayev: los sistemas de defensa antiaérea y de alerta no funcionaron.
Uno de los ataques alcanzó una posición enemiga en el distrito de Korabelny de la ciudad. A juzgar por el gran número de ambulancias, el incendio fue efectivo.
➖ Otro objeto no identificado en el barrio de Shirokaya Balka, en el distrito de Korabelnyi.
➖Otra llegada se produjo en las proximidades del aeródromo de Kulbakino.

▪ Algunos objetivos fueron alcanzados en Zaporizhia, en la orilla izquierda de Kherson y en la región de Vinnitsa.

▪ En Khmelnytskyi, las imágenes desde el terreno muestran que el objetivo era el punto de despliegue permanente del 8º Regimiento de Fuerzas Especiales de las AFU.

▪ En las regiones de Ternopil, Zhytomyr, Chernihiv, Kyiv y Sumy operaban medios de defensa aérea.

▪ Poco antes del ataque, se registraron cortes de electricidad preventivos en las regiones de Odessa, Dnipropetrovsk, Kirovohrad, Sumy y Zhytomyr. Con estas medidas, el adversario intenta proteger la red eléctrica de una sobrecarga y despistar a los medios de control objetivo.

▪ El enemigo respondió intentando alcanzar Dzhankoy y Simferopol, pero los medios de defensa antiaérea derribaron todos los objetivos.

Esta frecuencia de ataques con misiles, aunque puntuales y en menor volumen, debería convertirse en la norma de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas antes de que el enemigo amplíe las capacidades de sus instalaciones de defensa antiaérea. Y nos gustaría que esos ataques con misiles dejaran de coincidir con reuniones del Consejo de Seguridad, días festivos y otras fechas. El trabajo de combate no debe depender de ningún otro acontecimiento.

Al mismo tiempo, no debemos olvidar que la incursión de hoy no hará sino animar a los comandantes ucranianos en sus planes de lanzar un ataque de represalia en territorio ruso durante las fiestas de Año Nuevo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Feliz año nuevo, para que vuelva pronto la paz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que el 2023 alumbre un mundo con la ilusión de mejores horizontes de justicia e igualdad para la Humanidad
Y que la paz se imponga en todos los rincones del planeta.
Un saludo a los foreros de buena voluntad y a todos aquellos que ya nos dejaron como Tiburcio de Medinasidonia y Luisito 2 y tantos otros.


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Sobre el refuerzo de las defensas aéreas rusas y la amenaza de ataques ucranianos - Rybar y la Crónica Militar

Ya hemos escrito anteriormente sobre los preparativos de las AFU para lanzar ataques kamikaze con drones contra las principales ciudades rusas, lejos de la línea del frente. Los ataques contra el aeródromo de Dyagilevo, en la región de Riazán, y las tres incursiones contra Engels-2, en la región de Sarátov, son sólo los primeros intentos de poner a prueba las capacidades de la defensa antiaérea rusa en emplazamientos de importancia estratégica.

En el primer ataque contra el aeródromo estratégico de la región de Sarátov, el dron voló a una altitud de 34 metros (la altura de un edificio de diez pisos), lo que redujo al mínimo su capacidad de detección.

Por lo tanto, el reforzamiento de la agrupación de defensa aérea de la capital se produce por una razón: el mando sabe muy bien qué objetos interesan ahora a las AFU.

¿Están las AFU trabajando en su propia munición para bombarderos?

La parte ucraniana trabaja activamente en la mejora de las prestaciones de los obsoletos drones soviéticos Strizh y Reis. Una constelación de satélites de países occidentales suministra a Kiev información de reconocimiento y de otro tipo sobre la situación terrestre en torno a lugares estratégicos.

Además, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están trabajando activamente en nuevos drones con submuniciones bajo la dirección de ingenieros occidentales.

Según nuestros datos, las AFU ya han entregado hasta dos mil UAV kamikazes de diversos tipos -incluidas actualizaciones de diseños occidentales existentes y UAV de conversión del tipo de aeronave producidos por el complejo militar-industrial ucraniano.

¿Qué tipo de drones podrían utilizarse?

▪ "Kulon" (Ucrania).

Este UAV es una copia exacta del avión no tripulado Geran-2 con una carga útil de 50-60 kg. El dron puede lanzarse con un alcance de hasta 1.000 km.

▪ "Gorlica" (Ucrania)

Antonov lleva desarrollando este tipo de dron desde 2017, pero no ha pasado a la producción en serie. Con el apoyo de ingenieros de países de la OTAN (Canadá, Francia, Suiza), los UAV construidos se han perfeccionado para volar a mayor distancia.

▪ Efectos Lanzados desde el Aire/ALE (EEUU)

Desarrollada activamente por empresas militares-industriales estadounidenses, la gama de pequeños vehículos de lanzamiento aéreo puede utilizarse en situaciones de combate de alta intensidad.

Los UAV son ligeros y la versión original era capaz de atacar a distancias de hasta 350 km. Las versiones mejoradas son más inmunes a las interferencias y constituyen objetivos difíciles para los radares.

▪ Altius-600

Otro pequeño UAV aerotransportado que está diseñado para su lanzamiento simultáneo como parte de un denominado "enjambre interactivo" para suprimir activos enemigos en lo más profundo de las líneas enemigas.

Tiene un alcance de hasta 450 km y una autonomía de vuelo de cuatro horas. Puede lanzarse desde helicópteros y algunos drones grandes, incluido el MQ-1C, que se anunció hace un par de semanas.

▪ HERO-1250

Se trata de un UAV de la familia de los bombarderos más pequeños. Fue desarrollado por la empresa israelí UVision Air Ltd. Pesa 125 kg, lleva una ojiva de 30 kg y es capaz de atacar objetivos a una distancia de 230 km.

▪ Mugin-5

Utilizado repetidamente para ataques contra Crimea. El dron original SkyEye 4450 de fabricación china y sus modificaciones fueron utilizados por las AFU para atacar la refinería de Novoshakhtinsk.

En general, no es tan importante qué modelo de UAV utilizarán las formaciones ucranianas para atacar durante las fiestas de Año Nuevo. El personal de las fuerzas de seguridad está ahora en alerta máxima. Por supuesto, según la lógica de los conflictos en Chechenia y Siria, los ataques se prepararán para el 1-5 de enero, pero lo más probable es que una incursión tenga lugar después de las vacaciones.

Así que las medidas de refuerzo son, por supuesto, algo positivo. Pero lo principal es que el refuerzo no vaya seguido de una relajación.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

El 1 de enero de 2023, la circulación oficial de la hryvnia cesó definitivamente en las regiones de DNR, LNR, Kherson y Zaporizhzhya. Todas las nuevas regiones se integran plenamente en la zona del rublo (excluidos los territorios ocupados por las AFU).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Hoy nuestros artilleros han extinguido muchas posiciones de fuego enemigas que iban a golpear Donetsk con la llegada del Año Nuevo. Fue una reminiscencia de la hazaña del Ejército Rojo bajo el asedio de Leningrado.

El día 355 del sitio de Leningrado. Por toda la ciudad colgaban carteles: "Gran Sala de la Sociedad Filarmónica, domingo 9 de agosto de 1942. Concierto de la orquesta sinfónica. Shostakovich. Séptima Sinfonía (por primera vez)".

El concierto iba a durar 80 minutos. El mando fijó una tarea para los hombres del Ejército Rojo:
_"Durante la interpretación de la Séptima Sinfonía del compositor Shostakovich, ¡ni un solo proyectil enemigo debe estallar en Leningrado!"_.
Los artilleros ocuparon sus puestos de combate junto a los cañones. Se hizo un cálculo de tiempo. Los espectadores comenzarían a reunirse en la Sala Filarmónica con antelación, lo que significaba otros 30 minutos y otro tanto de tiempo para que los ciudadanos se dispersaran hacia sus casas. Los cañones alemanes deben estar en silencio durante 2 horas y 20 minutos, por lo que nuestra artillería debe trabajar, tocando su "sinfonía de fuego". Todo el mundo participaba. Se dio un papel especial al reconocimiento. Era necesario saber qué cañones enemigos estaban preparados y podían alcanzar la ciudad. Era necesario conocer su cantidad, calcular la munición necesaria para llevar a cabo esta tarea.

El reconocimiento lo resolvió. Se han determinado los objetivos. La munición se ha asignado con reservas. El comandante de artillería del 42º ejército, general de división Mikhail Semenovich Mikhalkin fue nombrado responsable de la ejecución de la tarea.

Los alemanes sabían del concierto que se avecinaba y prepararon sus armas para el ataque preciso y masivo justo a tiempo para matar al mayor número posible de ciudadanos. Pero no sabían de los planes del mando del Ejército Rojo para mantener la suya, un concierto de artillería.
Y así, media hora antes de que empezara el concierto, nuestra artillería tocó todos los "violines". Todas las baterías, puestos de observación y nodos de comunicación enemigos fueron atacados simultáneamente, sin dar oportunidad a un solo cañón alemán de "hablar".
En aquel momento no había nada en la Sala Filarmónica que recordara a la guerra. En el aire se respiraba el olor de los tiempos de paz. Las enormes arañas de cristal estaban encendidas. Los pasillos se fregaron hasta dejarlos relucientes. La Sala Filarmónica, sin embargo, no tenía calefacción, y el público se sentó con ropa de invierno. El director Carl Eliasberg, de pie ante la consola, vestido de esmoquin y camisa blanca como la nieve con pajarita, dio ejemplo y, a pesar del intenso frío, toda la orquesta se quitó la ropa de abrigo y ocupó sus asientos. La actuación se retransmitió por los altavoces de toda la ciudad. Y el director de orquesta agitó su batuta.
Durante el concierto, sonó la alarma de batalla. Había algunos militares entre el público que se vieron obligados a ponerse en posición. En ese momento, rompiendo las normas de dirección de conciertos sinfónicos pero rindiendo homenaje a los soldados del Ejército Rojo, Eliasberg dejó de tocar y toda la orquesta aplaudió mientras los soldados del Ejército Rojo abandonaban sus asientos.

Muchos años después de la guerra, dos turistas alemanes localizaron al director Eliasberg y le dijeron: "Aquel día estábamos escuchando la sinfonía. Fue entonces, el 9 de agosto de 1942, cuando quedó claro que habíamos perdido la guerra. Sentimos tu fuerza para vencer el hambre, el miedo, incluso la muerte".
Durante los ochenta minutos que duró la interpretación de la Séptima Sinfonía de Dmitri Shostakóvich, no explotó ni un solo proyectil enemigo en Leningrado. Ni un solo Messer enemigo surcó el cielo de Leningrado. Las fuerzas de los soldados soviéticos defensores estaban agotadas. Pero cada uno de los soldados mantuvo firmemente su posición. También el compositor de la sinfonía de Leningrado, Dmitri Dmitrievich Shostakovich, ocupó su puesto de combate. Fue a la guerra como voluntario y prefirió escuchar su obra en combate que en la Sala Filarmónica.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Importantes instalaciones energéticas dañadas durante el ataque nocturno a la región de Kiev - jefe de la administración estatal regional

❗ Es curioso que antes de esto, las autoridades afirmaran que habían derribado todos los drones que volaban sobre Kiev y la región.
El objetivo de la incursión nocturna de los shahids en Nochevieja era una instalación energética. No se informó de la magnitud de la destrucción, dijo el gauleiter A. Kuleba.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

La guerra en Ucrania ha revelado la falta de preparación de Occidente para una guerra sostenida, afirma el diario español El País.

▪ Los países occidentales se han enfrentado a problemas debidos al agotamiento de sus arsenales y a la escasa preparación de la industria militar para tareas militares serias.
▪ "Probablemente la gran concentración del gasto en un pequeño número de programas de armamento muy sofisticados también sea un error", declaró al periódico el experto del Instituto Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos William Alberque, quien añadió que el conflicto ucraniano demostró la necesidad de mejorar los sistemas de defensa antiaérea.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Terrible incendio en Donetsk tras el ataque de las AFU: arde el almacén civil de una fábrica, los bomberos lo extinguen, no tenia munición ni combustible...









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mapachën (1 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> No es la primera vez que no escucho el discurso de nuestro Rey.
> 
> Pero es la primera vez que escucho el de un mandatario extranjero.
> 
> Todo un aviso para navegantes... señores de nuestra casta política... vayan pensando en empezar a defender los intereses de nuestra nación, compatible con respetar los derechos de las demás naciones a vivir en paz. Poco a poco la gente vamos despertando. Vuestros días empiezan a estar contados...



Les veo temblando...

Putin o el que sea dirán palabras bonitas... pero la realidad de Rusia es la que es...

Algún día entenderéis que el enemigo de tu enemigo no tiene porque ser tu amigo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

Emmanuel Macron en su discurso de Año Nuevo prometió ayudar a Ucrania hasta la victoria...
Se le puede entender, pero no se atrevió a decir de quien...

Mintieron, engañaron, mataron...pero sobre todo se delataron como responsables del genocidio
de los rusos en Donbass, así que, por esta misma razón este conflicto conducirá más lejos
de lo que estos caniches creen. El mensaje del presidente Putin en medio de los militares
quiere decir mucho más que todas las palabras pronunciadas.

Mientras, los ataques a Ucrania continúan a bandadas


----------



## dabuti (1 Ene 2023)

1. UCRANIA NO VA A GANAR.
2.USA NO DEBE INVOLUCRARSE EN UN CONFLICTO QUE NO LA AMENAZA DIRECTAMENTE.
3. ES DE LOCOS PENSAR QUE CIALENSKY PUEDA RECUPERAR TERRITORIOS.



*MILITAR DE Estados unidos declaró la ausencia de escenarios para la victoria de ucrania sobre rusia.*
El teniente coronel estadounidense Davis admitió que no hay escenario para la victoria de Ucrania en el conflicto.








Foto: RIA Novosti / Konstantin Mikhalchevsky
Leer iz.ru en


Ucrania no tiene un escenario en el que pueda obtener una victoria militar sobre Rusia. Así lo anunció el 1 de enero el teniente coronel retirado de los EE . UU . Daniel Davis.


“No hay escenario que prediga la victoria del ejército ucraniano. La realidad militar es que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no están equipadas y equipadas con los medios necesarios para llevar a cabo una gran operación ofensiva de poder suficiente para obligar a cientos de miles de tropas rusas a salir de Ucrania”, escribió en un artículo para 19FortyFive .
El exmilitar dijo que es inaceptable que Estados Unidos se involucre en el conflicto como participante directo, independientemente de cómo se desarrolle la situación

“El ejército de EE. UU. no debe involucrarse en una guerra importante a menos que exista una amenaza directa o inmediata a nuestra seguridad nacional o la seguridad de un tratado aliado. Solo si el Congreso lo autoriza formalmente o declara la guerra”, dijo Davis.
En caso de participación en el conflicto con Rusia, el ejército estadounidense se debilitará y la economía estará en peligro, advirtió el experto.
Rusia, el ejército estadounidense se debilitará y la economía estará en peligro, advirtió el experto.

Anteriormente, el 30 de diciembre, el columnista Jonathan Tobin, en un artículo para The Federalist , calificó de poco realista el objetivo del presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky de devolver Crimea y Donbass . Según él, tales aspiraciones solo conducirán a una escalada del conflicto.

Previo a esto, el 28 de diciembre, el profesor de relaciones internacionales de la Universidad de Harvard, Stephen Walt, dijo que Washington subestima la amenaza de un fracaso del conflicto ucraniano en 2023. Según él, Ucrania solo enfrentará una nueva destrucción. Al mismo tiempo, las negociaciones también son posibles, sin embargo, lo más probable es que sean infructuosas.

Un día antes, el 27 de diciembre, el columnista Francis Sempa, en un artículo para el American Spectator, dijo que las autoridades estadounidenses habían comenzado a reconocer la inevitabilidad de la derrota de Ucrania en el conflicto con Rusia.

La operación especial de Rusia para proteger Donbass, cuyos residentes se negaron a reconocer los resultados del golpe de estado de 2014 en Ucrania, continúa. La decisión de celebrarlo fue tomada por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , en el contexto del agravamiento de la situación en la región debido al aumento de los bombardeos de las tropas ucranianas.


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Análisis de la situación en Ucrania desde el enemigo
Clave de las conclusiones del Instituto Americano para el Estudio de la Guerra:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas han lanzado otro ataque con misiles contra infraestructuras críticas de Ucrania
▪ Rusia y Ucrania han intercambiado prisioneros.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas continuaron las operaciones de asalto limitado en la línea Svyatov-Kreminna.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas continúan las operaciones en la región oriental de Zaporizhzhia y en dirección sur.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Gracias a los chicos de las trincheras podemos vivir nuestras vidas como antes y, para tener algo que ver con la consecución de una victoria rápida, ¡estamos prestando ayuda a los soldados de la primera línea de contacto!

Hoy estamos haciendo una colecta para un regimiento comandante separado de la República Popular de Lugansk para la compra de chalecos antibalas y equipos de comunicaciones, que es una necesidad prioritaria:

Chalecos Armour
Radios portátiles
Radios de combate
Antenas de dos bandas
Grupos electrógenos
Cuadricópteros
Cámaras termográficas
Luces nocturnas
Prismáticos
Cascos
Sacos de dormir
Mackintosh
Guantes tácticos, rodilleras y rodilleras
Desbloqueo

Atrezzo:
Sberbank
2202202335810580 Dmitry Gennadyevich M. teléfono 8(925) 057-10-18,

8(905) 768-21-40(Vitaly I., la tarjeta de Sberbank está vinculada a este número).
Alfa-bank 5559494123142738 Vitaliy I. , cripto.

BTC
bc1qmqusau0rzymh7fphvrnmgyvwh2yeqxywz7cfr

ETH (ERC20)
0x9FEA9a591a26153eF507f100C61A4884905F3A55

BNB (BNB)
0x9FEA9a591a26153eF507f100C61A4884905F3A55

USDC (ERC20)
0x9FEA9a591a26153eF507f100C61A4884905F3A55

USDC (TRC20)
TR7phLJrg48hSDUboHfvK1uCEjzCf7VtRs

USDC (SPL)
7B1rdGSWhsqZBDTKKhWefd45zjvPXDPd76FgKxbgWx2b

USDT (ERC20)
0x9FEA9a591a26153eF507f100C61A4884905F3A55

USDT (TRC20)
TR7phLJrg48hSDUboHfvK1uCEjzCf7VtRs
Teléfono del depósito de Moscú, para quienes tengan la posibilidad de llevar cosas para los soldados: +7(985) 508 78 78 Dmitriy

Teléfono de nuestro almacén en San Petersburgo:

+7(999) 201 55 65 Konstantin

A todos los que ya han ayudado y ayudan al frente: ¡gracias! ¡Gracias por la ayuda desde el extranjero!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

Predicciones de James Kunstler. 

*"El reto del Sr. Putin de cara a 2023 es concluir las hostilidades de Ucrania 
sin humillar a EEUU hasta el punto de que hagamos algo realmente estúpido*".



https://kunstler.com/cluste


...


----------



## vil. (1 Ene 2023)

Buenos días ante todo y feliz año a todos.




mapachën dijo:


> ...Algún día entenderéis que el *enemigo de tu enemigo* no tiene porque ser tu amigo.
> ...



El enemigo de tu enemigo es el enemigo de TU ENEMIGO, ante todo Y SI ESO ES MUY IMPORTANTE, VITAL diría yo y sobre todo ES MUY NECESARIO PARA TI QUE ESO NO CAMBIE *JAMAS, *en tanto en cuanto tu ENEMIGO ESTÉ PRESENTE.



Harman dijo:


> La guerra en Ucrania ha revelado la falta de preparación de Occidente para una guerra sostenida, afirma el diario español El País.
> 
> ▪ Los países occidentales se han enfrentado a problemas debidos al agotamiento de sus arsenales y a la escasa preparación de la industria militar para tareas militares serias.
> ...



Esto es muy importante para entender el tipo de conflicto que se está desarrollando. La OTAN, no fue diseñada, desde la caída de la URSS para un conflicto largo penoso, en realidad se diseñó para conflictos de impacto y destrucción, con velocidad de por medio y en situaciones que esto no fuera así con velocidad y en un concepto muy tipo guerrilla, el primer caso sería el caso de Irak en su segundo asalto y el primero sería Siria y los cientos de grupos terroristas y paramilitares en sus Toyotas...

Rusia que sí ha estudiado profundamente el tipo de estrategia OTAN y como combatirlo ha utilizado, lo hizo ya en Siria, una metodología muy de ENCASTILLAMIENTO y denegación de espacio aereo, aún más intentando conseguir ese dominio aereo para eliminar la IMPRESCINDIBLE energía para mantener en ESENCIA la velocidad y el impacto. En Ucrania no consiguió imponer el dominio aereo y simplemente se ha encastillado, haciendo mayormente inutil la velocidad y OBLIGANDO al uso de modo poco práctico de armas no diseñadas para ASEDIAR de modo ESTATICO... 

Y ahí entra el AGOTAMIENTO de los arsenales... no EXISTEN ARMAS diseñadas para este tipo de guerra y las que existen no están diseñadas y no están suficientemente pretrechadas para un desafío largo, constante y lento...

Es una cuestión de ESTRATEGIA MILITAR... ver cual se impone... Rusia y su lentitud, su constancia, su paciencia o bien la velocidad de la OTAN...

Entender esto es vital para COMPRENDER la falta de visión de nuestros dirigentes, especialmente los de la OTAN, CONSIDERAN que dado que nosotros no tenemos suficientes pretrechos LOS RUSOS tampoco los tienen... pero los ruros SI TENIAN una estrategia lenta que REQUERIRÍA SIEMPRE existencias de pretrechos y reservas en cantidades surrealistas para mantenerlo en el tiempo... ENTONCES... pues entonces se justifica diciendo que los rusos compran en Irán, en Corea del Norte y más temprano que tarde dirán que en China, pero LA LOGICA TE INDICA que si los rusos han diseñado su estrategia para un largo periodo de COMBATE, en esa estrategia tener ALMACENADOS reservas ingentes de armas y munición es FUNDAMENTAL...

En este punto y es vital entenderlo ALGUNOS venimos advirtiendo que para España INVERTIR en un F-35 es algo ESTUPIDO por demás y algo SURREALISTA ateníendonos a nuestro estado de la economía, por poner un paralelismo, es como si un REPONEDOR DE MERCADONA decide que su modelo de coche para desplazarse debe ser un MERCEDES ULTIMO MODELO... discutir si el modelo es mejor o peor no tiene sentido, pero que esa persona se compre ese modelo SI ES UN SINSENTIDO, aún cuando pudiese llegar a pagarlo, que eso sí, no iba a ser con su salario... a nivel de la OTAN está pasando en realidad más o menos lo mismo... se está usando un tipo de tecnologías para un tipo de guerras algo surrealistas, como bien se ha visto en Afganistan y no menos en Irak, sirve para INTIMIDAR Y ELIMINAR, pero para poco más y no es poco, pero no es algo que valga para mucho, como por cierto se está viendo en LIBIA, que más tarde que temprano o cae del lado turco o cae del lado ruso; lo cual demuestra lo INSERVIBLE de tales estrategias...

Las estrategias de ejércitos pesados y lentos a la par que constantes y con enorme poder de fuego y destrucción son las que predominan, ya sean los turcos, los iranies o los rusos, lo mismo da...

En un escenario muy complejo se puede ver un desarrollo de combate de LAAAAARRRRRGOOOOOO RECORRIDO entre palestinos e israelies, ambos van metódicamente y sin freno manteniendo esa constancia y esencialmente su pesada maquinaria bélica, los unos de modo menos poderoso, pero con una ventaja, lo mismo que los Afganos, MANTENIENDO de su lado el tiempo, los palestinos, mientras los israelies dando por sentado que el tiempo les perjudica intentan conquistar el territorio y con ello afianzar un proceso de guerra en el que llevan ya décadas y no se vislumbra un final... y la cosa es sencilla de entender, hasta un TONTO puede ver que los palestinos natalidad mediante, acabarían ganando esta guerra en apenas 25 años si los israelies no les echan de allí y REPUEBLAN aquello con cualquier otro que MANTENGA ESE TERRITORIO y precise a los israelies como AMIGOS... Y SÍ esto es el tipo de guerra que se pierde o se gana, guste o no...

No lo entienden... Ucrania está en un proceso de... de... de... DESNACIFICACIÓN... qué significa eso...

Israel está en un proceso de... de... de... de... SIONIZACIÓN... qué significa eso...

Creo que PUTIN y los RUSOS sí lo tienen MUY CLARO.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ene 2023)

⚡El ejército ruso destruyó la base del 8º regimiento de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales ucranianas en Khmelnitsky

La unidad militar de las fuerzas especiales de élite ucranianas fue alcanzada por un cohete durante el ataque masivo de ayer. El 8º regimiento de las SSO de Khmelnytsky está considerado la mejor unidad de fuerzas especiales de Ucrania. Aún no se dispone de datos sobre las pérdidas sufridas por el enemigo.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Ami me ha gustado que pensais?



A mi me ha encantado, ha hablado de Nueva Rusia incluso.
Otra cosa es que lo cumpla, para mi las palabras de un político no valen si no los hechos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ene 2023)

⚡ Resumen de Primera Línea de la mañana del 01.01.2023⚡

En Nochevieja los bandos enfrentados decidieron hacer una relativa pausa táctica. En Jerson las tropas rusas asestaron el tradicional golpe de artillería al centro regional. Se lanzó un ataque con misiles contra Nikolayev. Las AFU "permanecieron en silencio". (Fig. 1)

En Zaporizhzhya el ejército ucraniano disparó misiles contra Tokmak. Las tropas rusas sobre el terreno intentaron avanzar cerca de Dorozhnyanka. (Fig. 2)

En el frente de Donetsk el panorama no cambia. El ejército ruso está atacando de nuevo en dirección a Novomikhailovka. Continúan los enfrentamientos urbanos en Marinka. Además las Fuerzas Armadas rusas vuelven a intentar avanzar hacia Nevelskoye, Pervomaiskoye y Opytne con insistencia pero sin mucho éxito. También han lanzado otra ofensiva en la zona de Kamianka. Quieren rodear el bastión de las AFU en Avdeevka desde el norte y tomar el control sobre un tramo de la carretera N-20. (Fig. 3)

Al sur de Bajmut, el PMC de Wagner intenta romper la defensa de las AFU en Kurdyumovka y Ozaryanivka. También está atacando Kleshcheyevka e intentando recuperar posiciones en las afueras orientales de la propia ciudad. Al sur de Soledar, el PMC de Wagner ataca de nuevo Bakhmutskoye. Y hacia el norte busca avanzar desde Yakovlevka y la localidad de Belogorovka. (Fig.4)

Al norte el ejército ruso ataca al este de la ciudad. En Rozdolovka y Spornoe. (Fig. 5)

Vea las actualizaciones diarias del analista @wargonzo


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ene 2023)

Otro mercenario colombiano eliminado en Ucrania

El mercenario llegado de hispanoamérica, Olman Medina, luchó en la llamada "Legión Internacional" de defensa territorial. Fue eliminado en otoño.

Gracias por el aviso a los colegas de LostArmour.

#SVO #Mercenarios

@anna_noticias


----------



## Rain dog (1 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> No decían las TV y prensa OTAN que Putiniano estaba muriendo ?
> Se le ve muy entero.
> Ahora dirán que es un doble.
> De los autores de Rusia ya no tiene misiles .
> ...



Es como ver un video de otra dimensión, de una realidad paralela.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Alerta de ataque aéreo en toda Ucrania. Los rusos empiezan fuerte el año.


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ene 2023)

‼ Se elimina la circulación de la grivnia en nuevas regiones de Rusia

Desde el 1 de enero el rublo es la única unidad monetaria válida en el Donbass y en las regiones de Jerson y Zaporozhye.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## McNulty (1 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El ejército ruso destruyó la base del 8º regimiento de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales de Ucrania en Khmelnitsky
> 
> Una unidad militar de las fuerzas especiales de élite ucranianas fue alcanzada por un cohete durante el ataque masivo de ayer. El 8º Regimiento SSO de Khmelnytsky se considera la mejor unidad de fuerzas especiales en Ucrania. Los datos sobre las pérdidas enemigas no están disponibles actualmente.



Muy clean este vídeo, de los mejores vídeos de impactos que he visto. 
La precisión de las armas rusas está marcando una diferencia.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Nazis bombardean hospital en Lugansk. 6 fallecidos.


‼Seis personas muertas en el bombardeo de las tropas ucranianas al hospital de Pervomaisk

Al menos seis personas murieron en un hospital de la ciudad de Pervomaisk, en la región de Lugansk, como resultado de los bombardeos de las tropas ucranianas, dijo a Sputnik Tatyana Kovaleva, subdirectora médica del hospital.

"El número de muertos es de al menos seis personas, ahora estamos limpiando los escombros, por lo que este número aún puede aumentar", dijo Kovaleva.

Tanto los pacientes como el personal del hospital se encuentran entre los muertos, especificó Kovaleva.

El sábado, el alcalde de Pervomaisk, Sergey Kolyagin, dijo que al menos dos miembros del personal del hospital resultaron heridos cuando las tropas ucranianas utilizaron el lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS (Sistema de cohetes de artillería de alta movilidad) suministrado por Estados Unidos para bombardear el hospital.


----------



## amcxxl (1 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


>



SLAVA TOVARISHCH SHOSTAKOVICH !!!


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Soldados rusos de la División 150 de sus Fuerzas Armadas nos saludan y nos desean un feliz año nuevo desde Ucrania:



Putin prohíbe la colección de datos biométricos:



Tanque de la Brigada 100 del Ejército ruso golpea posiciones ucranianas:



Putin cuenta el bautismo clandestino de su infancia, a espaldas de su padre comunista y ateo, con subtítulos:



Sergey Surovikin recibe la condecoración de la Orden de San Jorge:


----------



## Nicors (1 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Es que si no hay ayuda exterior Rusia arrasaria Ucrania, cometeria genocidio y luego seguiria por cualquier otro pais de Europa o del Mundo donde supuestamente esten atacando los intereses de comunidad prorrusa o hay rusofobia..



En Hostomel bien que arrasaron con las VDV y sin ayuda exterior. Visto como son de heroicos los ucranianos a Rusia le costaría cientos de años conquistar Ucrania.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (1 Ene 2023)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> PzGr. 40 disparado de 50mm/L42 se cargaba de 500m a un T-34/76 seguro y tuvo alto índice de probabilidad en 700/800m. En Barbarossa Wehrmacht usó 51 batallones de Flak de 8.8cm. Panzer III era mejor que T-34 en 1940, dicho por propios soviéticos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



El t34 original tenia una seria de defectos, parte debido a concesiones de diseño, parte debido a cuestiones técnicas, a lo que unir las cuestiones operativas de un ejercito que no supo inicialmente usar sus carros adecuadamente y la falta de cuadros de mando profesionales debido a las purgas de los años 30

El principal problema del t34 original, y que lo hacia combatir en condiciones de inferioridad a pesar de su gran equilibrio como arma, era su torre para 2 tripulante, que obligaba al jefe de carro a hacer las funciones de tirador, lo cual reducía su capacidad para valorar adecuadamente el campo de batalla y coordinar con el resto de carros. Eso unido si mal no recuerdo a la falta de radios en los carros que no fueran de mando, que obligaba a usar sistema de señales muy arriesgados y poco eficientes durante la batalla. 









El efecto de las armas tras el blindaje


Las armas anticarro, además acertar y derrotar el blindaje, tiene que provocar daños dentro del vehículo para destruirlo o inutilizarlo




3tde.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ene 2023)

En Artemivsk:

Los paracaidistas rusos dirigen una ofensiva con la tarea de eliminar las defensas enemigas en los bastiones enemigos y bloquear Artemivsk desde todos los flancos.

Durante la noche, los DGR enemigos al oeste de Bakhmutskoye fueron eliminados.

El PMC Wagner rechazó los contraataques enemigos en Andreevka.

Fuerzas Especiales Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## apocalippsis (1 Ene 2023)

McNulty dijo:


> Muy clean este vídeo, de los mejores vídeos de impactos que he visto.
> La precisión de las armas rusas está marcando una diferencia.



Ese tiene pinta de un iskander es demasiado poderoso me parece.


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Ene 2023)

Os traigo el chiste del dia, para alegrar este primer dia del ano, veamos lo que dice esta noticia:
Precisos, evitan daños colaterales y Ucrania ya los usa contra Rusia... Así son los proyectiles Excalibur que por fin tendrá España (msn.com) 


*Precisos, evitan daños colaterales y Ucrania ya los usa contra Rusia... Así son los proyectiles Excalibur que por fin tendrá España*
Historia de redaccion@20minutos.es (CH.L.) • Hace 2 h
_7113 comentarios_




















El Ejército de Tierra de España lleva ya unos años esperándolos y por fin llegan.* Son los proyectiles Excalibur. *El Consejo de Ministros aprobó este martes el gasto de más de 433 millones de euros para el refuerzo de medios materiales del Ministerio de Defensa. Esa cantidad incluye la compra de estas bombas de artillería.

Proyectil Excalibur© US Army

Proyectil Excalibur© WIKIPEDIA/Henry Selzer
Se trata de un contrato con el Gobierno de Estados Unidos por el que el Ejército de Tierra adquirirá *proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm modelo Excalibur.* Dado su escaso margen de error evitan daños colaterales y, además, pueden ser disparados por varios tipos de obús.

1280px-M777_howitzer_rear© Sgt. Jose E. Guillen de USMC
Se han hecho de rogar. El *Plan Anual de Contratación de Defensa de 2019 ya incluía la compra* de un centenar de estos proyectiles y, de hecho, el Mando de Artillería de Campaña confiaba en tenerlos antes de 2022. Pero las circunstancias no han ayudado.
*España va a comprar 153 unidades de Excalibur por un precio estimado de 20 millones de euros  Y en europa jodida por los precios de la comida, luz.... *
Primero fue la pandemia de Covid y luego la invasión rusa de Ucrania. El Gobierno de Zelenski recibió de EE UU varios Excalibur en mayo y está pendiente del envío de más unidades. *Han resultado muy eficaces en sus combates contra las tropas de Rusia*, que cuentan con un proyectil de parecido armamento, el 2K25 Krasnopol.

*En uso desde 2006*







CNN en Español
Rusia lanza más de 60 misiles en Ucrania
Reactivar audio
0


https://www.msn.com/es-es/video/noticias/richard-castle-%C2%BFsab%C3%ADas-que-nathan-fillion-perdi%C3%B3-el-sentido-del-o%C3%ADdo/vi-AA15R1eM?ocid=msedgdhp

Pero los Excalibur, ahora sí, van a llegar a España. El Ministerio de Defensa va a adquirir *153 unidades de esta munición por un precio estimado de 20 millones de euros*. Según Defensa, este modelo de proyectil es el adecuado para obtener la precisión necesaria en los fuegos de artillería.
*El Excalibur es adecuado para obtener la precisión necesaria en los fuegos de artillería, según Defensa*
El desarrollo del M982 Excalibur (ese es su nombre completo) comenzó en 1992 pero *no fue hasta 2006 cuando empezó a ser usado*. En febrero de 2008, el Ejército de los EE UU lo utilizó por primera vez en la Guerra de Afganistán.
Además de EE UU, tienen este tipo de proyectil en sus arsenales *Suecia, Reino Unido, India, Australia, Canada, Jordania, Países Bajos y Ucrania*. Junto a España, están pendientes de recibirlos Alemania y Noruega.

*Excalibur, características*

Fabricante: Raytheon (EE UU), BAE Systems (Reino Unido) y Bofors (Suecia)


Calibre: 155 mm
Alcance: 40-50 kilómetros
Altura máxima: 15.000 metros
Margen de error: 2-3 metros
Guiado: GPS
Un proyectil Excalibur se dispara en un ángulo alto desde un obús remolcado o una pieza de artillería autopropulsada y coge gran altura. Entonces despliega las alas y comienza a descender hacia el objetivo. El proyectil *cae casi verticalmente, lo que aumenta la precisión* y maximiza los efectos de la devastadora explosión.
*El Excalibur puede utilizarse en situaciones en las que los objetivos pueden estar muy cerca de civiles   *
Estas bombas de artillería pueden transportar varios tipos de ojivas. Cuenta con una espoleta multifunción, de modo que puede ser programado a tiempos, en proximidad o con retardo. Desde 2015 *existe una versión que incorpora guiado por láser* y pueden ser disparada desde cañones navales.
El Excalibur puede utilizarse en situaciones de apoyo cercano a menos de 75-150 metros de tropas amigas o *en cuando los objetivos puedan estar muy cerca de civiles* para atacarlos con fuego de artillería convencional no guiado.
Entre las virtudes de los Excalibur, hemos visto que pueden ser disparados por varios tipos de obús. Sin embargo, en el caso español hay matices. La llegada de estos proyectiles supone un impulso para las unidades provistas con los *obuses remolcados de 155/52 que sí pueden disparar Excalibur.*
Sin embargo, según informaba este verano _Defensa.com_, hay alguna duda sobre si los puedan emplear las *unidades que trabajan con el centenar de obuses autopropulsados M109A5*, pese al reciente cambio del tubo por uno nuevo de 155/32mm.

Nota: he tenido que quitar 2 o 3 imágenes porque los limites antiflood del florillo este. 
De lo resaltado en rojo, ademas de risible no dan puntada sin nada....Veremos videos y fotos de estos misilitos hezpanoles si el "socialista" Pedrito Sánchez decide enviarlos a Ukrania contra casas, civiles y lugares del Donbass? Me da que sí, segurisimo. Total el dinero cae del cielo.


----------



## Aguilucho (1 Ene 2023)

Putin allows Western countries to pay gas debts in foreign currencies


Russian President Vladimir Putin signed an earlier decree that said foreign buyers must pay in rubles for gas - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr





*Putin allows Western countries to pay gas debts in foreign currencies*
*Russian President Vladimir Putin signed an earlier decree that said foreign buyers must pay in rubles for gas*


----------



## delhierro (1 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El ejército ruso destruyó la base del 8º regimiento de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales de Ucrania en Khmelnitsky
> 
> Una unidad militar de las fuerzas especiales de élite ucranianas fue alcanzada por un cohete durante el ataque masivo de ayer. El 8º Regimiento SSO de Khmelnytsky se considera la mejor unidad de fuerzas especiales en Ucrania. Los datos sobre las pérdidas enemigas no están disponibles actualmente.



Menos mal que los derriban todos , habia visto por ahí el video e iba a colgarlo porque es impresionante.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Sigo sin entender que esto siga pasando.


Las consecuencias del bombardeo matutino de los nazis en el centro de Donetsk.

El enemigo a las 04:00 de la mañana disparó 25 cohetes de 122 mm desde el MLRS de fabricación checa hacia la ciudad.

Cada día en la capital de la DNR más y más destrucción por los ataques terroristas de Ucrania. La ciudad que alguna vez fue floreciente simplemente está siendo destruida por ataques caóticos y sin sentido en la infraestructura civil.


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Muerte de soldado ucraniano desde su cámara subjetiva:



Spoiler: camara casco








Discurso de nochevieja de Vladimir Putin subtitulado:



Soldados de Wagner en Bakhmut:



Spoiler: Wagner Bakhmut








Arkadi Volozh, CEO y cofundador de Yandex, se despide de su compañía a causa de las sanciones. Es posible que abandone Rusia y traslade su residencia a Serbia o Israel, países donde Yandex está expandiendo su presencia.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Se reportan bombardeos masivos de Ucrania al centro de Donestk en estos momentos, tiendas y un colegio afectados varios heridos.

Ivan Rogov


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Las fuerzas terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia participarán en ocho ejercicios internacionales en los campos de entrenamiento de la Federación Rusa en 2023. 

Se llevarán a cabo el ejercicio interespecífico ruso-indio Indra-2023, el ejercicio militar conjunto de comando y estado mayor antiterrorista de los estados miembros de la Misión de Paz-2023 de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai, así como el ejercicio militar ruso-laosiano.

Además, el ejercicio militar ruso-pakistaní "Amistad-2023", el ejercicio militar ruso-argelino, el ejercicio con unidades de la CRRF de la región de Asia Central "Frontera-2023", el ejercicio conjunto ruso-mongol "Selenga-2023 y el ejercicio ruso-vietnamita.

“Fuera de la Federación Rusa, se llevará a cabo un ejercicio conjunto de los contingentes de mantenimiento de la paz de la CSTO “Hermandad Indestructible-2023” en el territorio de Armenia” y el ejercicio "Union Shield - 2023" en territorio bielorruso.

▫


----------



## NS 4 (1 Ene 2023)

vegahermosa dijo:


> el pelanas este de la opera no hace años que murio... saludos.



Ya te gustaria envejecer asi...


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 Ene 2023)

*Si se confirman esas temperaturas va a ser un horror. Hasta 34 grados bajo cero.*

Para mí que es imposible aguantarlo en una trinchera.


Cómo puede impactar en los movimientos del frente? Pueden quedar zonas desprotegidas? Cómo influirá el que se congelen los campos?


En Moscú también se desploman las tempetaturas.

Esto es de Bakhmut, no todas las predicciones coinciden.





Y ahora en Moscú record de temperatura cálida.


"*Moscú. El 1 de enero tendremos la temperatura más cálida en 50 años"*


Predicción Moscú.

"*Los meteorólogos llaman a estos cambios fuera de la ventana “danzas salvajes del clima”. De hecho, después de un día cálido el 1 de enero, se espera una ola de frío para el 2. En la noche del 2 al 3 de enero, por la noche, los termómetros bajarán a -5 ... -7 ”, dijo Shuvalov.

Como señaló el meteorólogo, la temperatura seguirá bajando. Se esperan hasta -10 grados el 5 de enero, y ya el 7 de enero los termómetros pueden marcar -20.

Además de las fluctuaciones de temperatura, se esperan saltos en la presión atmosférica y fuertes ráfagas de viento, concluyó Shuvalov*


----------



## Ultimate (1 Ene 2023)

Intento hacer una transferencia al banco Sberbank, el primero de la lista, y no tengo el Swift de ese banco para Rusia

¿Alguien lo sabe?

Feliz Año a la gente de bien del foro

Edito, veo que es este : *SABRRUMM*, códigos SWIFT de SBERBANK, MOSCOW.



Harman dijo:


> Gracias a los chicos de las trincheras podemos vivir nuestras vidas como antes y, para tener algo que ver con la consecución de una victoria rápida, ¡estamos prestando ayuda a los soldados de la primera línea de contacto!
> 
> Hoy estamos haciendo una colecta para un regimiento comandante separado de la República Popular de Lugansk para la compra de chalecos antibalas y equipos de comunicaciones, que es una necesidad prioritaria:
> 
> ...


----------



## El_Suave (1 Ene 2023)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> PzGr. 40 disparado de 50mm/L42 se cargaba de 500m a un T-34/76 seguro y tuvo alto índice de probabilidad en 700/800m. En Barbarossa Wehrmacht usó 51 batallones de Flak de 8.8cm. Panzer III era mejor que T-34 en 1940, dicho por propios soviéticos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



El 50 mm L42 no, en todo caso el L60, y a bastante menos de 500 metros. 

De hecho el L42 que primero se montó en el panzer III (sustituyendo al de 37 mm.), era inútil contra el frontal de un T-34. Entonces decidieron montar el 50 mm L60, más largo y pesado. Este aunque mejoró algo también se mostró insuficiente, así que lo cambiaron por el 75 mm 'corto' L24.

El 75 mm L24 con su baja velocidad inicial era en realidad un obús, teniendo aún menos penetración que el 50 mm con los proyectiles de energía cinética, pero podía emplear proyectiles HEAT de carga hueca contra carro, y los HE mucho más efectivos contra infantería y contra todo tipo de objetivos no blindados.


----------



## Vilux (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Ene 2023)

En este enfrentamiento de la OTAN contra los rusos, parece ser según los indios, que Siria será finalmente otro lugar de derrota para occidente, como antes en Afganistán…








Russia consolidates in East Mediterranean - Indian Punchline


Turkish military convoy in border with Northern Syria (File photo) The curtain is coming down on the brutal 11-year old Syrian conflict, which former US President and Nobel Laureate Barack Obama initiated, as the Arab Spring swept through West Asia two decades ago. The United States has suffered...



www.indianpunchline.com





Al final no hay recursos en la OTAN suficientes para mantener muchos frentes abiertos, y tendrá que concentrar sus esfuerzos en Ucrania….


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *Si se confirman esas temperaturas va a ser un horror. Hasta 34 grados bajo cero.*
> 
> Para mí que es imposible aguantarlo en una trinchera.
> 
> ...



Joder, con esas temperaturas no se calientan ni a bombazos. ¿Y están peleándose por unos territorios que tienen ese clima de mierda? La estupidez humana es infinita.


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

Sacar a la luz pública de manera escalonada los reconocimientos, por parte del Porcochenko, Merkel y Hollande,
tiene que tener algún objetivo que todavía no se ha destapado abiertamente, y que ya descubriremos con tiempo.
Sin embargo, la utilización de los acuerdos de Minsk, probablemente quiere decir que nunca habrá ningún tipo
de negociación. No, al menos en este escenario ucraniano sin una metamorfosis geopolítica mas amplia.
Puede ser que haya despoblación de la mayor parte de la zona de Ucrania, y regrese a su viejo ser 'fronterizo'.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

*Los 21 'suicinatos' del hijoPutin.*
*"Los traidores patearán el balde (morirán), créanme"*, aseguró Vladimir Putin en 2010, que fue también el año en que el Reino Unido otorgó el asilo al doble espía ruso Sergei Skripal. "Confíad en mí. Esta gente traicionó a sus amigos, a sus hermanos de armas. Lo que sea que obtuvieron a cambio, esas treinta piezas de plata que les dieron, se ahogarán con ellas". Tanto Skripal como su hija Yulia habían sido hallados en la calle sin conocimiento junto a un centro comercial. En el hospital donde les asistieron se determinó que habían sido *envenenados con un agente nervioso* desarrollado en Rusia y conocido como "novichok".









Los 21 'suicinatos' de Putin
 

"Los traidores patearán el balde (morirán), créanme", aseguró Vladimir Putin en 2010, que fue también el año en que el Reino Unido otorgó el asilo al doble espía...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Ene 2023)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ya te gustaria envejecer asi...



el hombre tenia una muy buena genetica, pero creo que habia fallecido hace años.


----------



## Guaguei (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## vegahermosa (1 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Sacar a la luz pública de manera escalonada los reconocimientos, por parte del Porcochenko, Merkel y Hollande,
> tiene que tener algún objetivo que todavía no se ha destapado abiertamente, y que ya descubriremos con tiempo.
> Sin embargo, la utilización de los acuerdos de Minsk, probablemente quiere decir que nunca habrá ningún tipo
> de negociación. No, al menos en este escenario ucraniano sin una metamorfosis geopolítica mas amplia.
> Puede ser que haya despoblación de la mayor parte de la zona de Ucrania, y regrese a su viejo ser 'fronterizo'.



division del pais, una parte para rusia y otra para eeuu. esa puede ser la pretension


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

"El Ejército ucraniano puede entrar en territorio ruso", dice el líder ucraniano Aleksey Danilov.


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

*Nuestro agente siempre lleva la misma ropa porque las lavadoras están llenas de dinero.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Off-Topic haciendo de pincha-tube en esta noche*
> 
> On the road again (los geranios)
> 
> ...



¿A! Así que ponéis musiquilla de año nuevo ¿He?:


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

vegahermosa dijo:


> division del pais, una parte para rusia y otra para eeuu. esa puede ser la pretension



 Eso no puede ser.
El problema seguiría siendo el mismo: vuelo de hipersónico a 5 minutos de Moscú...


----------



## piru (1 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Algunos en kiev empiezan como acabaron el año, nazis.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312164






Te lo pongo en grande para que se vea a quién saludan.


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Eso no puede ser.
> El problema seguiría siendo el mismo: vuelo de hipersónico a 5 minutos de Moscú...



rusia tiene armas defensivas de sobra para no temer a eeuu o la otan, creo que el pais acabara particionado en dos bloques trazando una linea desde chernigov hasta odesa, eso al menos si no se va comiendo rusia las provincias tocantes a su pais o bielorrusia para tener la seguridad de que no les toquen los cojones.
pero minimo eso, rusia creo que se va a quedar con la mitad del pais y el bloque otan con la otra mitad.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ene 2023)

Lula da Silva ya es presidente de Brasil.

Enhorabuena a los provacunas!!!!


----------



## kelden (1 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> "El Ejército ucraniano puede entrar en territorio ruso", dice el líder ucraniano Aleksey Danilov.




   Pues claro ... lo que no podrían luego es salir ....


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

*2023: El futuro ha llegado: El fin de 500 años de civilización conquistadora*.
*
Así, ahora llegamos al final del año de encrucijada vital de 2022 y a una revolución que sólo ocurre una vez cada 500 años.
Lo que habíamos estado esperando durante tantos años ya está aquí. La fecha del 24 de febrero de 2022 ya ha pasado 
a la historia del mundo. Con la increíblemente agresiva negativa de Washington a permitir que el régimen títere de Kiev 
conceda la libertad al pueblo del Donbass, Rusia se ha visto obligada a recurrir al Plan de Defensa B...





*


----------



## piru (1 Ene 2023)

El mensaje de Putin con subtítulos en cristiano:




"El futuro de Rusia depende solo de nosotros".

“Ha sido un año de decisiones difíciles, pero imprescindibles. Hemos dado pasos muy importantes para lograr la soberanía total de Rusia y la consolidación robusta de nuestra sociedad”.

"Ha sido un año de acontecimientos verdaderamente cruciales que han determinado nuestro destino. Han supuesto un punto de inflexión que sienta las bases de nuestro futuro común, de nuestra verdadera independencia. Por ello es por lo que estamos luchando ahora".

"El año que termina ha supuesto cambios grandes y cardinales, tanto para nuestro país como para todo el mundo".



t.me/EmbajadaRusaEs/1747


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

vegahermosa dijo:


> rusia tiene armas defensivas de sobra para no temer a eeuu o la otan, creo que el pais acabara particionado en dos bloques trazando una linea desde chernigov hasta odesa, eso al menos si no se va comiendo rusia las provincias tocantes a su pais o bielorrusia para tener la seguridad de que no les toquen los cojones.
> pero minimo eso, rusia creo que se va a quedar con la mitad del pais y el bloque otan con la otra mitad.



Le explico: El tiempo de reacción para la defensa integrada contra misiles es de diez minutos (10)
Si un misil hipersónico alcanza Moscú en cinco minutos no hay defensa posible ante ese ataque.
Esto ya se ha comentado en este hilo (desde el 'no ultimatum' ruso a la OTAN), precisamente por 
estos mismos motivos.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

Hoy......


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Ene 2023)

El_Suave dijo:


> El 50 mm L42 no, en todo caso el L60, y a bastante menos de 500 metros.
> 
> De hecho el L42 que primero se montó en el panzer III (sustituyendo al de 37 mm.), era inútil contra el frontal de un T-34. Entonces decidieron montar el 50 mm L60, más largo y pesado. Este aunque mejoró algo también se mostró insuficiente, así que lo cambiaron por el 75 mm 'corto' L24.
> 
> El 75 mm L24 con su baja velocidad inicial era en realidad un obús, teniendo aún menos penetración que el 50 mm con los proyectiles de energía cinética, pero podía emplear proyectiles HEAT de carga hueca contra carro, y los HE mucho más efectivos contra infantería y contra todo tipo de objetivos no blindados.



50mm/L42 tuvo penetración de 55 mm desde 500m, suficiente para poder destruir un T-34/76 en 1941. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

Europa ya despertó, ya sabe que Rusia amenaza nuestra forma de vida, nuestra democracia y nuestra libertad..


----------



## Javito Putero (1 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> *Plan de Kaczynski.*
> Me cuesta creerlo, pero conociendo al personaje....
> Polukros haciendo cosas de polukros.¿Qué puede salir mal para toda Europa y especialmente para ellos(una vez más)?
> Que se preparen sus primos, y que entre ellos se "arreglen".
> ...



Pero tu flipas.

Si Polonia hace un ejército es para aplastar a los rusos en el Donbass.


----------



## NS 4 (1 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> El mensaje de Putin con subtítulos en cristiano:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312331
> 
> ...



Ando buscandolo con subtitulo en serbio para mi familia...a ver si me podeis echar un cable...

GRACIAS


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Le explico: El tiempo de reacción para la defensa integrada contra misiles es de diez minutos (10)
> Si un misil hipersónico alcanza Moscú en cinco minutos no hay defensa posible ante ese ataque.
> Esto ya se ha comentado en este hilo (desde el 'no ultimatum' ruso a la OTAN), precisamente por
> estos mismos motivos.



¿y entonces que cree que va a pasar? yo no veo muchas soluciones, esto no se puede mantener en operacion especial una decada y ceñida solo a ucrania. la desmilitarizacion del pais es una utopia, por cada material que se destruye van a seguir metiendo y metiendo mas material. la guerra la puede sostener rusia a largo plazo mejor que la otan que debe movilizar recursos, pero solo hay dos opciones que puedan cambiar el escenario de verdad: declaracion de guerra a la otan,cosa que no se va a hacer, o varias movilizaciones generales mas y quedarse con casi todo ucrania, excepto la zona mas occidental del pais y quiza el reducto de la capital. este año es clave para las dos potencias y pasa volando, los tiempos en las batallas no son inmediatos y cada movimiento cuesta muchos meses de guerras enconadas, apenas se va a poder limpiar el donbas en este 2023, a duras penas diria yo, rusia no gusta de hacer movimientos apresurados.
el colapso social del pais no va a servir para derrocar al gobierno ucraniano, zelenski se ha parapetado como dictador. 
la costa del mar negro y las zonas mas rusas, van a ser incluidas en la federacion de rusia a mas tardar este año imagino. pero no es suficiente. 
se puede mantener una guerra abierta por decadas, pero no se puede mantener una operacion especial indefinidamente. 
y tanta movilizacion de nuevos reclutas presumo que no es casual aunque el kremlin de momento no quiera decirlo. 
aqui hay muchos movimientos posibles, pero de nuevo la guerra y no la operacion especial es la clave.


----------



## arriondas (1 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Europa ya despertó, ya sabe que Rusia amenaza nuestra forma de vida, nuestra democracia y nuestra libertad..



El enemigo está en casa...


----------



## piru (1 Ene 2023)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ando buscandolo con subtitulo en serbio paraa mi familia...a ver si me podeis echar un cable...
> 
> GRACIAS



Este es de la embajada rusa en España. Supongo que la embajada rusa en Serbia lo tendrá.


----------



## NS 4 (1 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> El enemigo está en casa...



El enemigo es el propio individuo programado...


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> *Plan de Kaczynski.*
> Me cuesta creerlo, pero conociendo al personaje....
> Polukros haciendo cosas de polukros.¿Qué puede salir mal para toda Europa y especialmente para ellos(una vez más)?
> Que se preparen sus primos, y que entre ellos se "arreglen".
> ...



Me lo guardo porque anticipo un owned antológico. ¿Polacos en su propio ejército de si propio país son unos mercenarios? Desde luego a moscovita se le ha ido la pinza pero bueno. ¿Por qué tiene que preocupar 300k soldados polacos? ¿Es qué Moscú consulta con Varsovia un tamaño razonable del Ejército Ruso? Valga por dios.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> *2023: El futuro ha llegado: El fin de 500 años de civilización conquistadora*.
> 
> *Así, ahora llegamos al final del año de encrucijada vital de 2022 y a una revolución que sólo ocurre una vez cada 500 años.
> Lo que habíamos estado esperando durante tantos años ya está aquí. La fecha del 24 de febrero de 2022 ya ha pasado
> ...



*... Incluso si este año ataca el Ejército polaco con sus nuevos 200.000 reservistas armados hasta los dientes por EEUU, 
Rusia está preparada...la victoria sigue siendo inevitable...*
_*
...El acontecimiento más dramático tras su derrota en Ucrania será seguramente la retirada de EEUU, al ser expulsado
de Eurasia, un proceso que comenzó en Vietnam, luego continuó en Irak y Afganistán, y acabará en Europa y Corea.
*_
*...Una vez en casa, EEUU tendrá que lamerse las heridas y ser desoligarquizado tras la desdolarización...*


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ene 2023)

Ministerio de Defensa ruso: En la víspera, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron con armas aéreas de precisión de largo alcance instalaciones de la industria de defensa ucraniana dedicadas a la fabricación de drones de ataque utilizados para perpetrar atentados terroristas contra la Federación Rusa. Los depósitos de almacenamiento de vehículos aéreos no tripulados y los lugares de lanzamiento también fueron alcanzados. El objetivo del ataque se ha logrado. Se han frustrado los planes del régimen de Kiev de llevar a cabo atentados terroristas contra la Federación Rusa en un futuro próximo.

@epoddubny


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Ene 2023)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Me lo guardo porque anticipo un owned antológico. ¿Polacos en su propio ejército de si propio país son unos mercenarios? Desde luego a moscovita se le ha ido la pinza pero bueno. ¿Por qué tiene que preocupar 300k soldados polacos? ¿Es qué Moscú consulta con Varsovia un tamaño razonable del Ejército Ruso? Valga por dios.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno bueno, con tiempo.
Por aclarar las cosas, ¿Tu no decías que el Invierno era muy suave y que no iba a pasar nada con el gas?.

Aclaramelo que en asuntos de apuestas voy primero.


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bueno bueno, con tiempo.
> Por aclarar las cosas, ¿Tu no decías que el Invierno era muy suave y que no iba a pasar nada con el gas?.
> 
> Aclaramelo que en asuntos de apuestas voy primero.



Desde luego no nos hemos congelado y muerto del frío como se anticipaba aquí. Polonia siempre ha tenía el porcentaje de los depósitos del gas más llenos de toda la UE. El invierno sí que por ahora muy atípico.En mi ciudad natal hace ahora 13°C y hace 3 semanas hacia -3/-4 °C. Veremos de aquí a finales de febrero.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Instalaciones de la industria de defensa ucraniana dedicadas a la fabricación de drones atacadas el 31 de diciembre - Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

El 31 de diciembre fueron atacados los lugares de almacenamiento y lanzamiento de los drones de ataque ucranianos - Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

No era la infraestructura energética en la que estaban trabajando ayer.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

En cuanto a la propaganda que circula desde ayer de que "las PMC de Wagner han roto las defensas y han entrado en Artemivsk".

1. La PMC de Wagner no ha atravesado ninguna defensa. La PMC Wagner está atravesando las defensas enemigas en Opytne, en las afueras de Kleshcheevka, cerca de Podgorodne. No hay grandes avances, teniendo en cuenta la saturación de la línea de frente enemiga con reservas - hay un aplastamiento y trituración. Esa es la esencia de la lucha que se está librando allí.

2. No hay forma de que la PMC de Wagner pudiera entrar en Artemivsk "tras el avance de la defensa", porque la PMC de Wagner lleva en Artemivsk desde finales de verano, primero en la zona industrial de la calle Patrice Lumumba, y después en las casas de las afueras del sureste de Artemivsk, donde entraron en diciembre. Así que hace tiempo que se entró en Artemivsk.

3. En general, nuestras tropas tienen la iniciativa operativa en la dirección de Artemivsk, pero aún no ha llegado el momento de lanzar los capos al aire. Queda mucho trabajo duro e ingrato por delante para derrotar a la agrupación de las AFU en Artemivsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

La Estrella Roja ha resucitado.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha introducido y ya ha empezado a conceder una nueva medalla: "Participante en una operación militar especial". La medalla es una medalla departamental y confiere a quien la recibe la condición de miembro de una operación militar especial.
La medalla también puede concederse a civiles.

En el anverso de la medalla figura la Orden de la Estrella Roja (se concedía desde 1930), una condecoración soviética muy apreciada. La Orden de la Estrella Roja se concedía por grandes servicios en defensa del país, por garantizar la seguridad del Estado, tanto en tiempo de guerra como en tiempo de paz.

La medalla indica claramente la continuidad del premio, y con razón, debe haber un vínculo entre las generaciones.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ando buscandolo con subtitulo en serbio para mi familia...a ver si me podeis echar un cable...
> 
> GRACIAS



Ahí tienes un grupo de Telegram de serbios:








Сербия - LIVE ЧАТ ⚡️


Обсуждаем жизнь, работу и переезд в Сербию КУПИТЬ РЕКЛАМУ: @Srbendo




t.me





Este otro es de rusos en Serbia:








Русские в Сербии


Реклама ТОЛЬКО по согласованию с админом! - Мы не обсуждаем политику	- Не ругаемся матом	- Уважительно относимся к участникам группы




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1312206
> 
> 
> Otro mercenario colombiano eliminado en Ucrania
> ...



Al menos Olman consiguio hablar con una ukra rubia y casi se la folla, se puede ir tranquilo al valhalla !!!.


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Otros restos de un misil AIM-120 disparado desde un sistema SAM NASAMS contra un dron kamikaze llamado Geran-2 cayeron en Kiev.

Los canales ucranianos y algunos payasos nacionales que se les unieron se apresuraron enérgicamente a presentar estos restos como un misil balístico iraní, pero se olvidaron de ocultar la inscripción "LIFT HERE" en él, característica del AIM-120 occidental.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## workforfood (1 Ene 2023)

Ucrania aguanta porque Rusia va con lo mínimo es así de sencillo se lucha a lo Sirio. Diferencia fundamental que a Siria todo el mundo le importa un huevo. Las tropas movilizadas en Septiembre en algún momento tendrán que entrar en Ucrania cuando lo hagan esto se acaba por lo menos en el donbass. Pero vamos @delhierro lo ha dicho muchas veces todos los puentes del dniéper pasan armas de la OTAN hacia el donbass sin problema alguno. Que haya gente que no lo aguanta que se ha desplomado, cuando llevan casi un jodido año y no han tomado ni un puto pueblo grande como Bajmut. La picadora de carne está bien pero esto se tiene que mover porque si no matas de aburrimiento a todo el foro.


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Pero tu flipas.
> 
> Si Polonia hace un ejército es para aplastar a los rusos en el Donbass.



_Si estuvieran tan seguros de su victoria ya lo habrían hecho.
De momento lo que están haciendo es crear nuevos cementerios para sus tropas que vuelven en bolsas de plástico desde Donbass. Aunque una vez muertos los definen como mercenarios, ningún país entierra mercenarios con honores militares._


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Ene 2023)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Me lo guardo porque anticipo un owned antológico. ¿Polacos en su propio ejército de si propio país son unos mercenarios? Desde luego a moscovita se le ha ido la pinza pero bueno. ¿Por qué tiene que preocupar 300k soldados polacos? ¿Es qué Moscú consulta con Varsovia un tamaño razonable del Ejército Ruso? Valga por dios.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Las prisas con las que el gobierno polaco esta incrementando sus tropas y las compras tan apresuradas de material de guerra, no presagian nada bueno, sobre todo para los polacos y su integridad como nacion.

PD- Siempre elegis mal a vuestros aliados, repetireis la historia de nuevo !!!.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

El ejército ruso avanza en dirección a Donetsk e inflige fuego al enemigo en las direcciones de Kupyansk y Krasno-Limansky - lo principal del resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, las tropas rusas infligieron un ataque de fuego a las AFU en las zonas de Kotlyarovka, Ivanovka, Podoly, Pershotravneve en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye en la LNR. Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados y 1 camioneta fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, nuestra artillería alcanzó a 5 grupos tácticos de compañías de las brigadas de asalto mecanizadas 92ª y aerotransportada 95ª de las AFU y de la 111ª brigada de defensa Tero en las zonas de Rozovka y Stelmakhovka en la LNR, así como en la zona forestal de Serebryansky. Las pérdidas del enemigo en el día en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 150 combatientes muertos y heridos, 1 APC y 2 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas prosiguen su ofensiva. Más de 110 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 2 BMP, 5 blindados y 7 vehículos fueron destruidos durante el día como resultado del fuego y de las acciones activas de nuestras unidades.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, cerca de Dorozhnyanka, región de Zaporizhzhya, unidades de las AFU realizaron intentos infructuosos de contraataque para recuperar las posiciones perdidas. Todos los contraataques fueron rechazados por los golpes de artillería y las acciones de las tropas rusas. Fueron destruidos 50 combatientes, dos blindados y tres vehículos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:t.me/rusvesnasu/24273









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa sobre el ataque masivo de ayer contra Ucrania
El 31 de diciembre de 2022, el ejército lanzó un ataque con armamento aéreo de alta precisión de largo alcance contra las instalaciones de la industria de defensa ucraniana dedicadas a la fabricación de drones de ataque utilizados para llevar a cabo atentados terroristas contra nuestro país. También han sido atacados depósitos de almacenamiento de vehículos aéreos no tripulados y lugares de lanzamiento.
❗ Se ha conseguido el objetivo del ataque. Se han frustrado los planes del régimen de Kiev de llevar a cabo atentados terroristas contra Rusia en un futuro próximo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Los daños causados a las infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas por los ataques rusos han alcanzado un nivel "sin precedentes".

▪ Llevará meses o incluso años restablecer el sistema energético, ha declarado el director de Ukrenergo, Volodymyr Kudrytskyy.
▪ Se han registrado importantes daños en las instalaciones eléctricas, en particular en las regiones de Mykolayiv y Kharkiv, así como en las zonas de la región de Kherson controladas por Kiev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Continúa la ofensiva del ejército ruso cerca de Liman y Artemivsk, infligiendo impactos de fuego a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en todo el frente - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: 

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han llevado a cabo 31 ataques con misiles y 12 ataques aéreos durante la jornada del 31 de diciembre de 2022. Las infraestructuras de las regiones de Chernihiv, Sumy, Kyiv, Khmelnytskyy, Zaporizhzhya, Mykolaiv y Kherson se vieron afectadas. Además, 13 vehículos aéreos no tripulados de combate iraníes, Shahed-136, fueron disparados contra la infraestructura de Ucrania.
Durante la jornada del 31 de diciembre de 2022, las fuerzas ucranianas fueron atacadas en zonas de Stelmakhovka, Ploshanka, Belogorovka LNR, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Artemivsk, Ozaryanivka, Marinka y Pobeda DNR.
▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Lozovaya Pervaya, Zakhidnyy, Masyutovka, Tokarivka, Kupyansk, Orlyanske en la región de Kharkiv, Novoselovskoye, Stelmakhovka y Andreevka en la LNR.
▪ En la dirección de Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon a las fuerzas ucranianas en las zonas de Ploshchanka, Makiivka, Nevske, Dibrova LNR, Chervonopopovka, Ternove y Torskoye DNR.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, el ejército ruso está utilizando tanques, morteros y artillería contra las AFU en zonas de más de 25 n.p.s. Entre ellas se encuentran Spornoye, Soledar, Bakhmutskoye, Artemivsk, Konstantinovka, Kurdyumovka, Mayorsk y Nueva York DNR.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Veseloye, Avdiivka, Nevelskoye, Marinka, Krasnogorovka y Novomikhailovka de la DNR quedaron bajo fuego.
▪ En la dirección de Zaporizhia, las AFU fueron alcanzadas por el fuego en áreas de más de 20 asentamientos, incluyendo Olhivske, Huliaypole, Stepne, Charivne y Dorozhnyanka región de Zaporizhia.
▪ En dirección a Kherson, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon las zonas de Antonovka, Tokarevka, Nikolayevka y Kherson.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Hasta 5 años de cárcel por pirotecnia: un hombre, sorprendido en Nochevieja encendiendo fuegos artificiales en Kiev









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

El régimen de Kiev empieza a exprimir el Pechersk Lavra de Kiev
A día de hoy, se ha denegado a la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana el acceso a dos templos del Lavra Superior: la Catedral de la Dormición (el templo principal del Lavra) y la Iglesia del Refectorio.
▪ No se permite a nadie allí hoy. Un cartel a la entrada del territorio indica que la Reserva Nacional de Kyiv-Pechersk Lavra está cerrada hasta el 2 de enero.
▪ El Metropolitano Paul, el abad, dijo:
"A día de hoy, no tenemos acceso a la Reserva Nacional de Kievo-Pecherskaya Lavra, pero sí al territorio que era nuestro (Bajo Lavra). Son todos nuestros, estos territorios, pero no nos dejan entrar".
▪ La Reserva Nacional se ha negado a prorrogar el contrato de arrendamiento para 2023, pero el departamento jurídico de la UOC afirmó que la iglesia tiene derecho a seguir utilizando los templos del Lavra Superior.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Los ucranianos ya están conmocionados por las interminables tonterías de los servicios de inteligencia de las AFU de que a Rusia casi no le quedan misiles

"No se lo van a creer, pero a Rusia, según los cálculos del servicio de inteligencia ucraniano, le quedan de nuevo de dos a tres misiles para llevar a cabo ataques masivos", han dicho los medios de Kiev. Así lo afirmó el jefe de la GUR, Budanov.
Y los lectores pusieron en masa emoticonos de payasos o risas bajo los mensajes, mostrando su actitud ante la propaganda militar de Kiev.
Skibitsky añadió que la producción de misiles en Rusia continúa, aunque algo reducida.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

*"Todos los ataques de drones y misiles previos y de Año Nuevo fueron contra objetivos militares.*
_*La mayoría de ellos están fuera de la aglomeración urbana, por lo que no hay fotos y videos, 
lo que aprovechan los propagandistas de la Oficina del Presidente para extender su basura
de que todo fue derribado. Inmediatamente nos enteramos de ello.

También, los propagandistas durante todo el día de ayer y hoy son rácanos en la información, 
lo que puede significar que las pérdidas resultaron muy "dolorosas". Destacar que las pérdidas
son en "retaguardia", ya que los ataques se produjeron contra unidades militares, campos 
de entrenamiento, búnkeres de comunicaciones y centros de entrenamiento militar.

En respuesta, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cubrieron severamente las calles de Donetsk.*_
* Ya es una tradición".*


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Militares de la RNL muestran las terribles consecuencias del ataque con misiles HIMARS estadounidenses al hospital de Pervomaisk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las prisas con las que el gobierno polaco esta incrementando sus tropas y las compras tan apresuradas de material de guerra, no presagian nada bueno, sobre todo para los polacos y su integridad como nacion.
> 
> PD- Siempre elegis mal a vuestros aliados, repetireis la historia de nuevo !!!.



Porque básicamente en los pasados 30 años estábamos importando a la seguridad, destruyendo a las capacidades propias. Se acabó el bien temporal geopolítico y más vale tener capacidades propias y claro, tenemos mucho trabajo e atrasada y muchas necesidades por cubrir. 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Los gilipollas de la "Secta de los Testigos de Putin" cometen los mismos errores una y otra vez, publicando las mismas fotos de las mismas personas rodeadas del presidente. Dicen que los mismos actores interpretan a las mismas personas en diferentes reuniones. En un viaje de pesca - ellos, en el templo en el servicio - ellos otra vez. Y en alguna fiesta del té, son ellos otra vez. Hay una "actriz" conocida entre los militares de hoy. El caso es que en realidad son las mismas personas, salvo el oficial de las historias de hoy.

Así, las personas de rojo en la primera foto son los pescadores con los que Putin se reunió en septiembre de 2017, cuando fue a pescar con Medvédev a Ilmen (región de Nóvgorod).

Unos meses más tarde, el día de Navidad, el presidente acudió a un oficio solemne en la catedral Spassky del monasterio de San Jorge de Veliky Novgorod. Y ahora que está en la región de Nóvgorod, invitó a esos pescadores al servicio (foto en el templo).

Y después del servicio tomé té con ellos y hablé de cómo se solucionan los problemas de los que hablaron en septiembre (la foto de la mujer de perfil de allí, su nombre -Larisa Sergukhina- y su cargo se mencionaban en los primeros informes de septiembre). Salió en TODAS las noticias de TODOS los medios.

La mujer de uniforme que aparece hoy no tiene nada que ver con estos pescadores. Puede parecerse a Sergukhina. Y ojo, que habrían sido los Khokhlyas los que los habrían reprimido. Los autóctonos tiran estas cosas y los khokhlys las recogen con alegría. Ten la conciencia de admitir tu error y disculparte con la capitana Anna Sidorenko. Y también a Larisa Sergukhina.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Por cierto, aparte de la capitana de guardia del servicio médico Anna Sidorenko, detrás del Comandante en Jefe había otros participantes de la operación militar especial que ese día habían sido condecorados con condecoraciones estatales y valiosos regalos.

Entre ellos, por ejemplo, el cabo de la Guardia Timofey Matveev fue condecorado con el título de Héroe de Rusia -mecánico-conductor superior de un tanque T-72- "por repetidas muestras de valor y heroísmo". El soldado voluntario Alexander Amelin recibe la Orden al Valor de manos del Presidente. El teniente coronel Dmitry Zharkikh, comandante del regimiento de artillería, recibió el mismo galardón de manos de Vladimir Putin. Anna Sidorenko, que sacó a más de un herido del campo de batalla, también fue condecorada con la Orden del Valor. Y nunca ha servido un día en el FSO.

Los imbéciles nunca se disculparon con ella.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Los servicios públicos en la RPD subirán de precio, pero no de inmediato

Las autoridades republicanas afirman que las tarifas se revisarán una vez al año durante 10 años hasta que alcancen el promedio nacional.

A partir del 1 de enero subirán de precio una media del 20%, a saber:

▪electricidad - 1,87 rublos. en caso de consumo hasta 150 kWh, de 150 a 800 kWh - 2,54 rublos.

▪calefacción (sin contador) - 17,71 rublos. por metro cuadrado por mes durante todo el año

▪calefacción (según el contador) - 1392,40 rublos. por 1 Gcal

▪agua fría - 30,02 rublos. por metro cúbico

▪eliminación de agua (drenaje) - 13,93 rublos. por metro cúbico

▪agua caliente - 93,20 rublos. por metro cúbico.

El suministro de agua a la población en relación con el canal inactivo "Seversky Donets-Donbass" sigue siendo gratuito. Para las ciudades de la DPR que reciben agua de pozos, se mantendrá el pago.

✔Los siguientes cambios están previstos en un año y medio, a partir del 1 de julio de 2024.

Comentarios de Dmitri Astracán

Me gustaría mucho que al igualar las tarifas al nivel de la Federación Rusa, se tenga en cuenta que el agua en Donetsk se proporciona una vez cada tres días durante varias horas (no hay agua caliente, por supuesto), y la calefacción será sea como resulte. Y esto no es una denuncia contra los servicios públicos, esta es la realidad objetiva de una ciudad de primera línea.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Ene 2023)

segundo chiste del dia, se cuenta solo:
El Ejército ucraniano derriba 45 drones de supuesta procedencia iraní en Año Nuevo (msn.com)


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Anglos envían aviones espiaa para controlar a las fuerzas rusas.










British surveillance jet tracks Russian units in Ukraine


A British RC-135 ‘Rivet Joint’, a dedicated electronic surveillance aircraft, has again been deployed to conduct surveillance of Russian forces in occupied Ukraine.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Rusia intensifica sus ataques sobre Kiev:



Sacerdote ortodoxo da consejos para guiar a soldados rusos:



Reportaje sobre el undécimo regimiento de los rusos en Donetsk, en *Pervomayskoye*



Tanques rusos en Seversk:


----------



## El_Suave (1 Ene 2023)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> 50mm/L42 tuvo penetración de 55 mm desde 500m, suficiente para poder destruir un T-34/76 en 1941.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



L42: 53 mm a 100 metros. 43 mm a 500 metros.

L60: 67 mm a 100 metros. 57 mm a 500 metros.

Ambos a 90º.

Aunque estas cifras de penetración no pasan de ser orientativas, pues hay muchos factores fuera de control, indican que el L42 no podía con el frontal T-34, y el L60 marginalmente y a quemarropa.


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Spoiler: Bakhmut








Operación de las fuerzas especiales Kraken del Batallón Azov, en Novoselovsk:



Spoiler: Kraken








Unidades militares rusas en Lugansk:


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Ucrania aguanta porque Rusia va con lo mínimo es así de sencillo se lucha a lo Sirio. Diferencia fundamental que a Siria todo el mundo le importa un huevo. Las tropas movilizadas en Septiembre en algún momento tendrán que entrar en Ucrania cuando lo hagan esto se acaba por lo menos en el donbass. Pero vamos @delhierro lo ha dicho muchas veces todos los puentes del dniéper pasan armas de la OTAN hacia el donbass sin problema alguno. Que haya gente que no lo aguanta que se ha desplomado, cuando llevan casi un jodido año y no han tomado ni un puto pueblo grande como Bajmut. La picadora de carne está bien pero esto se tiene que mover porque si no matas de aburrimiento a todo el foro.



interesante reflexion, saludos.


----------



## Decipher (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Picadora de carne en Bakhmut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los videos de los Kraken son de principios del año pasado. Tienen uno nuevo de fecha indeterminada.


----------



## NS 4 (1 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Ucrania aguanta porque Rusia va con lo mínimo es así de sencillo se lucha a lo Sirio. Diferencia fundamental que a Siria todo el mundo le importa un huevo. Las tropas movilizadas en Septiembre en algún momento tendrán que entrar en Ucrania cuando lo hagan esto se acaba por lo menos en el donbass. Pero vamos @delhierro lo ha dicho muchas veces todos los puentes del dniéper pasan armas de la OTAN hacia el donbass sin problema alguno. Que haya gente que no lo aguanta que se ha desplomado, cuando llevan casi un jodido año y no han tomado ni un puto pueblo grande como Bajmut. La picadora de carne está bien pero esto se tiene que mover porque si no matas de aburrimiento a todo el foro.



Aburrido???
Ve para alla ...y coge un kalaka...veras que aburrido es...


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> Los videos de los Kraken son de principios del año pasado. Tienen uno nuevo de fecha indeterminada.



Lo habían colgado hoy en Rumble, un canal que actualiza a diario, a lo mejor simplemente ha publicado ese vídeo para rememorar la hazaña


----------



## visaman (1 Ene 2023)

ojalaque sobrevivamos al 2023 o algo, mañana vuelvo un abrazo a todos


----------



## piru (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Lo habían colgado hoy en Rumble, un canal que actualiza a diario, a lo mejor simplemente ha publicado ese vídeo para rememorar la hazaña



Si sigues engorrinando el hilo con basura caducada acabarás en el ignore.
Es lo que pasa cuando se pretende ser equidistante.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (1 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Le explico: El tiempo de reacción para la defensa integrada contra misiles es de diez minutos (10)
> Si un misil hipersónico alcanza Moscú en cinco minutos no hay defensa posible ante ese ataque.
> Esto ya se ha comentado en este hilo (desde el 'no ultimatum' ruso a la OTAN), precisamente por
> estos mismos motivos.



¿De donde sacas que un sistema de defensa aérea integrada necesite 10 minutos para reaccionar?
Eso podía ser hace 40 años o mas
Mira por ejemplo la cúpula de trueno derribando misiles a lo 20 segundos de haber sido lanzados
Y Rusia, derribando mas del 90% de los GMRLS donde tiene defensa aérea de punto cuya duración de vuelo máxima debe andar en los 130 segundos
Dudo que el problema sea el tiempo se reacción, si la defensa aérea esta alistada para el combate, y menos para un objetivo balístico tan característico









Rusia y la defensa aérea territorial 1º parte. Medios y amenazas


Los recientes ataques ucranianos a territorio ruso ponen en cuestión la su capacidad para afrontar este tipo de amenazas




3tde.es


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> Si sigues engorrinando el hilo con basura caducada acabarás en el ignore.
> Es lo que pasa cuando se pretende ser equidistante.



De acuerdo, lo tendré en cuenta, me aseguraré al 100% de que la info proyectada en cada vídeo es actualizada antes de ponerlo aquí.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (1 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Europa ya despertó, ya sabe que Rusia amenaza nuestra forma de vida, nuestra democracia y nuestra libertad..



Quienes amenazan nuestra democracia y libertad son nuestros propios dirigentes y sus amos globalistas
El enemigo lo tenemos dentro y no le hace falta armas para lograr sus fines
Prefieren matar nuestro cerebro. 









La ventana de Overton y el fin de la Democracia


Quien controla los medios de información, control la opinión pública y con ello el Poder político. ¿Ha muerto la Democracia en occidente?




3tde.es













La pirámide cognitiva


En la Era de la información la mayor parte de la sociedad apenas es capaz de analizar correctamente la nube de datos que se le presenta




3tde.es


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

De nuevo sobre el 8º Regimiento SFU AFU. SU LUGAR DE DESPLIEGUE PERMANENTE FUE ALCANZADO POR UN MISIL.
ESCRIBIÓ UN "BLOGUERO".

Blogger:
"Un exitoso golpe a un PPD por parte de una de las unidades de élite del SPN ucraniano en Nochevieja deja una sensación muy ambivalente. Por supuesto, el ataque con fuego fue perfectamente ejecutado: un impacto directo en el objetivo. El apoyo informativo también fue bueno, fotos y vídeos del propio ataque y sus consecuencias se subieron inmediatamente y se "promocionaron" en la web.

Pero también había algunas preguntas. Era el undécimo mes de la guerra, el ataque se llevó a cabo en el PAP: ¿alguien pensó que muchos efectivos o mandos del regimiento habían estado allí y además en Nochevieja? El problema con los ataques a puntos de despliegue permanente es que la guerra debería haber empezado allí, las unidades deberían haber sido destruidas allí antes de salir. ¿Qué esperábamos de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas que se "salvaron"? ¿Una epifanía, un cambio repentino a nuestro lado?

Además, hay fotos de militares y de EMERCOM desmantelando los escombros y trabajando en el lugar tras el ataque. En consecuencia, ¿dónde están los ataques de seguimiento? El enemigo muestra regularmente cómo los ataques repetidos, hasta la destrucción completa del objetivo, aumentan la eficacia. ¿Por qué no tenemos esta táctica cuando se trata de una instalación militar? Todo está claro con los objetos de suministro eléctrico: si el aceite del transformador y los cables están ardiendo, el éxito está asegurado, tanto si los apagas como si no.

Pero la situación es diferente con los objetos militares: deben ser destruidos por completo, junto con el equipamiento, los sistemas de comunicación y los grupos de evacuación. Es entonces cuando el efecto es mayor.

En la víspera de Año Nuevo el ya sobrecargado personal después del ataques en el aumento de la PPD bruscamente en alerta para salvar el equipo y la gente, los militares y la policía tratan de ayudar a ellos, para evaluar el lugar... Que se escondan de los golpes repetidos. Que se congelen unos junto a otros en los refugios sin atreverse a levantar la cabeza durante uno o dos días. Que se desplomen poco a poco por la fatiga, incluso los que no fueron alcanzados por la metralla. Hasta que no haya grava plana en lugar de PAP y no haya nadie para cavar debajo de ella.

Además, estos ataques sobrecargan enormemente el sistema de defensa antiaérea, tienen que aumentar su número y atraer recursos al sistema de defensa antiaérea, incluidos los de la línea del frente. Así ocurrió, por ejemplo, durante los bombardeos aliados sobre Alemania durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Estos ataques requirieron un fuerte aumento del número de interceptores, artillería antiaérea y personal. Aunque la industria alemana siguió aumentando el número de armas que producía, la propia gama de armas cambió. Digamos que el número total de aviones producidos aumentaba, pero el número de aviones de ataque disminuía, lo que se hizo notar rápidamente en el frente, incluido el frente oriental.

No se trata de un ejercicio en el que se obtiene una puntuación después de acertar. E incluso en los ejercicios se puede oír a los comandantes gritar "¡no os detengáis, acabad con el objetivo hasta el final!

No es la primera vez que los ataques exitosos no logran tener el máximo efecto, precisamente por la falta de disparos repetidos para destruir completamente el objetivo. Me gustaría mucho que este tipo de despidos llegaran a una conclusión lógica en el futuro. Es posible luchar con guantes blancos, por supuesto, pero sigue siendo difícil. Se ensucian..."

Mi comentario:
Yo, al fin y al cabo, soy partidario de otra opción: disparar el primer tiro para que no quedara más que un cráter del PPD.
Llegamos, miramos su fondo humeante, separamos las manos y nos separamos.

Y apunta el segundo golpe a otra parte. Así se conseguirán aún más resultados.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> De acuerdo, lo tendré en cuenta, me aseguraré al 100% de que la info proyectada en cada vídeo es actualizada antes de ponerlo aquí.



no hombre,evite poner ese tipo de documentacion grafica sobre asesinatos o violencia explicita, porque es muy desagradable. no necesitamos morbosidad.


----------



## dabuti (1 Ene 2023)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
1 ENE, 15:53
*Ejército ruso destruye 15 drones ucranianos: Ministerio de Defensa*
En total, desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, el ejército ucraniano ha perdido 2.779 vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

MOSCÚ, 1 de enero. /TASS/. Quince vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV) ucranianos fueron destruidos por los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos durante un día, dijo el domingo el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, Igor Konashenkov.
"Durante un día, 15 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos por sistemas de defensa aérea en las áreas de Maksimovka, Nikolayevka, Nikolskoye, Metallist, Zelyony Gai y Slavnoye, en la República Popular de Donetsk, Ploshchanka, en la República Popular de Lugansk, Tsapovka en el región de Belgorod, Ocherevatoye, en la región de Zaporozhye, Ochakov en la región de Nikolaev, Liman Vtoroy, en la región de Kharkov y Dzhankoy, en la República de Crimea", dijo Konashenkov.
En total, desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial, el ejército ucraniano ha perdido 355 aviones, 199 helicópteros, 2779 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 399 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 7350 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 957 vehículos de combate de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple , se han destruido 3.756 piezas de artillería de campaña y morteros, así como 7.859 vehículos militares especiales.
ETIQUETAS


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Ataques contra objetivos de las AFU en Khmelnitsky

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron ayer objetivos en Khmelnytskyy, en el oeste de Ucrania, en una incursión masiva.

Un vídeo de una de las llegadas, filmado desde el tejado del centro comercial Grand Palace, en la calle Svoboda, ha aparecido en la red. A juzgar por las imágenes, el misil impactó en el emplazamiento del regimiento separado 8 de las SSF ucranianas (unidad militar A0553).

La unidad entrena a saboteadores responsables de numerosos atentados terroristas y asesinatos en Donbás, Novorossiya y otros territorios rusos.

Coordenadas: 49.413771, 26.983610

Mientras veíamos el vídeo del ataque a la base del 8º Regimiento, observamos humo en otra parte de la ciudad. Más tarde aparecieron fotos del lugar de la extinción del incendio, donde una gasolinera de la empresa Ukrnafta quedó en cuadro.

Comparando estos hechos, determinamos que el objetivo del segundo ataque ruso era la ubicación del regimiento de vehículos aéreos no tripulados 383 (unidad militar A3808). Está equipado con drones Tu-141 y Tu-143: es posible que los aparatos almacenados en esta instalación estuvieran siendo preparados para ataques contra bases aéreas en territorio ruso.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso también informó de que el lugar de almacenamiento de drones de ataque fue alcanzado, lo que confirma indirectamente nuestras suposiciones.

Coordenadas: 49.4039492, 26.9936131






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> ojalaque sobrevivamos al 2023 o algo, mañana vuelvo un abrazo a todos



_Disfruta de las últimas horas de vacaciones._


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

vegahermosa dijo:


> no hombre,evite poner ese tipo de documentacion grafica sobre asesinatos o violencia explicita, porque es muy desagradable. no necesitamos morbosidad.



Vale, lo evitaré.
Si por ejemplo un vídeo de 1 minuto tiene 2 segundos de algo explícito, avisaré de que hay un pelín de contenido gráfico, pero no habrá más vídeos que puedan provomer el humor negro o lo morboso, aunque es parte de la guerra, y el mundo condena el nazismo y la guerra de Vietnam porque pusieron las imágenes de los campos de concentración y del napalm, mientras que el comunismo está normalizado porque no se han mostrado las imágenes de China, la Camboya de Pol Pot o la URSS.


----------



## luenma06 (1 Ene 2023)

Continúan los enfrentamientos en Ucrania.



Siguen produciéndose enfrentamientos en Ucrania con las fuerzas rusas. Los principales combates se dan en torno a Jersón y en el Dombás. También hay bombardeos en otras ciudades de Ucrania como Odessa, Kiev o Leópolis que provocan la destrucción de infraestructuras, el desabastecimiento y los apagones eléctricos.

www.geografiapolitica.com


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

vegahermosa dijo:


> no hombre,evite poner ese tipo de documentacion grafica sobre asesinatos o violencia explicita, porque es muy desagradable. no necesitamos morbosidad.



Entiendo que las imágenes de cadáveres pueden ser desagradables, no habrá ningún vídeo de ese tipo, lo comprendo.
No lo hice con mala intención, simplemente para mostrar el impacto de la guerra y los extremos hasta donde puede llegar el ser humano cuando está en riesgo su supervivencia.


----------



## Egam (1 Ene 2023)

NS 4 dijo:


> Ando buscandolo con subtitulo en serbio para mi familia...a ver si me podeis echar un cable...
> 
> GRACIAS



aqui lo puedes poner:


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Ucrania informó de que 1.596 prisioneros (entre ellos 132 civiles) habían sido devueltos durante el año del intercambio. Cabe señalar que en mayo de 2022 había entre 8.000 y 9.000 personas prisioneras en Rusia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

¿Cómo pasas el 1 de enero?









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (1 Ene 2023)

El_Suave dijo:


> L42: 53 mm a 100 metros. 43 mm a 500 metros.
> 
> L60: 67 mm a 100 metros. 57 mm a 500 metros.
> 
> ...



Conviene no tomar los datos técnicos de la Wikipedia como una biblia, incluso cuando puedan ser ciertos

Esos datos de penetración que suelen darse en fuentes especializadas son medias y estimaciones que dependen de muchos aspectos.

no todos lo proyectiles lanzados por un L60 exactamente perforan 57 mm. Es una media, donde algunos penetrarán mas o otros menos y habrá una desviación típica y media.

Y eso es sobre un blanco de blindaje determinado, que puede diferir del del blanco objetivo
E incluso el acero de cada carro puede tener desviaciones de dureza y tensión
Y además hay otros factores que pueden influir en que el blindaje se debilite como la temperatura, especialmente las gélidas, o daños previos en la zona de blindaje que lo puedan haber debilitado

Como puede verse hay muchos factores que influyen en las cifras de penetración como para asegurar nada taxativamente en términos de penetración de blindaje

Y luego por supuesto están los efectos tras el blindaje, que es otro mundo totalmente diferente









El efecto de las armas tras el blindaje


Las armas anticarro, además acertar y derrotar el blindaje, tiene que provocar daños dentro del vehículo para destruirlo o inutilizarlo




3tde.es


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1312320
> 
> 
> Te lo pongo en grande para que se vea a quién saludan.



Gracias, no me dejaba.


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Vale, lo evitaré.
> Si por ejemplo un vídeo de 1 minuto tiene 2 segundos de algo explícito, avisaré de que hay un pelín de contenido gráfico, pero no habrá más vídeos que puedan provomer el humor negro o lo morboso, aunque es parte de la guerra, y el mundo condena el nazismo y la guerra de Vietnam porque pusieron las imágenes de los campos de concentración y del napalm, mientras que el comunismo está normalizado porque no se han mostrado las imágenes de China, la Camboya de Pol Pot o la URSS.



mas que nada imagenes, al final un video lo puede ver quien quiera, pero es una opinion y tiene todo el derecho del mundo de hacer lo que desee, saludos


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

vegahermosa dijo:


> mas que nada imagenes, al final un video lo puede ver quien quiera, pero es una opinion y tiene todo el derecho del mundo de hacer lo que desee, saludos



No te preocupes, voy a crear un subforo con libertad absoluta para poner videos e imágenes de la guerra, actualizados o desactualizados, con contenido +18 y sin el. Cada forero podrá poner lo que quiera de ambos ejércitos y los civiles, sin censura ni ignores.
Como en Gab, se podrá poner lo que se quiera de la guerra, ni quiero ofender a nadie, ni quiero autocensurarme


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> No te
> No te preocupes, voy a crear un subforo con libertad absoluta para poner videos e imágenes de la guerra, actualizados o desactualizados, con contenido +18 y sin el. Cada forero podrá poner lo que quiera de ambos ejércitos y los civiles, sin censura ni ignores.
> Como en Gab, se podrá poner lo que se quiera de la guerra, ni quiero ofender a nadie, ni quiero autocensurarme



En Veteranos es posible colocarlo, sin que protestemos….


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En Veteranos es posible colocarlo, sin que protestemos….



¿Donde está eso?


----------



## manodura79 (1 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las prisas con las que el gobierno polaco esta incrementando sus tropas y las compras tan apresuradas de material de guerra, no presagian nada bueno, sobre todo para los polacos y su integridad como nacion.
> 
> PD- Siempre elegis mal a vuestros aliados, repetireis la historia de nuevo !!!.



Desde luego que en la rifa de los pepinos que se está preparando Polonia tiene un montón de papeletas. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> ¿Donde está eso?



Es uno de los subforos que aparecen después de tiempo, está oculto para los no registrados y los pomperos….


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ene 2023)

*Reino Unido anuncia el cese de las importaciones de GNL de Rusia a partir del 1 de enero*


1 de enero de 2023, 18:49


----------



## El_Suave (1 Ene 2023)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Conviene no tomar los datos técnicos de la Wikipedia como una biblia, incluso cuando puedan ser ciertos
> 
> Esos datos de penetración que suelen darse en fuentes especializadas son medias y estimaciones que dependen de muchos aspectos.
> 
> ...



Ya lo advierto así, son datos estadísticos y hay muchas variables fuera de control.

Por tanto nuestra principal guía debe ser la historia conocida. Y la historia conocida dice que ante la aparición del T34, los alemanes se vieron obligados a buscar a la desesperada alternativas más poderosas a las armas que representaban el grueso de su capacidad contracarro.


----------



## vegahermosa (1 Ene 2023)

dandole una vuelta de tuerca a la idea rusa para esta operacion mas alla de lo que digan en publico, creo que mirando las regiones de habla rusa se puede trazar un mapa futuro de adhesiones a este pais. entre ellas y no cuento las actuales, odesa, nikolaev, jarkov y dnipropetrovsk, serian las siguientes fases activas de la operacion especial para liberarlas, la mas complicada odesa en mi opinion y despues dnipropetrovsk. cerrarian la costa a ucrania y la otan, posiblemente en este escenario la otan pidiese territorio ucraniano occidental para polonia, podria quedarse un cordon "neutral" partiendo de la capital y la duda que tengo es si hay algun tipo de sentimiento ruso en las regiones ucranianas fronterizas con rusia, presumo que no, tipo sumy. la operacion especial podria durar hasta 2024, a efectos oficiales. salvo que se vaya a otra fase mas avanzada, pero en mi opinion los reclutamientos y entrenamiento de gente y las perspectivas de industrializacion militar para producir muy rapido y barato,ademas de dar instruccion a su ejercito de prepararse mejor, me inclinan a pensar que estamos en una fase embrionaria de un conflicto mayor.

si estados unidos se ve muy presionado puede terminar metiendo a polonia al conflicto y seguir sosteniendo el pulso a rusia hasta que uno de los dos se cansen y sinceramente para la union europea esto es una sentencia de muerte.

por otro lado pensando en un ordago mayor, rusia puede querer revertir la presion de la otan sobre sus fronteras y controlar ucrania casi en su totalidad, pero no creo que puedan avanzar mas ya que estados unidos se ha metido en la cama de sus viejos aliados en europa y es dueño y señor de ellos. tipo bulgaria, moldavia,y quiza pronto serbia con este gobierno cobarde. 

a excepcion de hungria, no veo a rusia rompiendo el occidentalismo yanqui en europa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ene 2023)

*En 2022, comenzó el renacimiento de la energía nuclear en el mundo*
Hoy, 15:23

El pasado año 2022 se puede llamar con seguridad el comienzo del renacimiento de la energía nuclear en el planeta. Además, el punto no está solo en el aumento global de la inversión en la construcción de grandes centrales nucleares (de 44.000 millones de dólares en 2021 a 49.000 millones de dólares en 2022, según la IEA/IEA) en todo el mundo, sino también en el auge de interés en nuevos tipos de proyectos en la industria en su conjunto.




Cabe señalar que la crisis energética internacional llevó a los gobiernos de muchos países a buscar formas de solucionar los problemas de suministro eléctrico a la población y la industria. En gran medida, el interés ha afectado a los proyectos de creación de centrales nucleares de baja capacidad.

La primera planta de energía térmica nuclear flotante (FNPP) del mundo "Akademik Lomonosov" del proyecto 20870 fue puesta en funcionamiento en diciembre de 2019 por la corporación estatal "Rosatom" en el puerto de Pevek en Chukotka. El gigante nuclear ruso implementó con éxito un proyecto de alta tecnología en menos de 13 años. FNPP no solo puede generar calor y electricidad (70 MW), sino también participar en la desalinización, suministrando a los consumidores de 40 a 240 mil metros cúbicos de agua dulce por día, que es vital para muchas regiones.

Al mismo tiempo, la Corporación Nacional Nuclear de China (CNNC) comenzó a construir la primera planta de energía nuclear de baja potencia en tierra del mundo. En la primavera de 2022, CNNC completó el vertido de hormigón para un proyecto de demostración que se está implementando en el sitio de la planta de energía nuclear de Changjiang en la costa del Mar de China Meridional en el condado autónomo de Changjiang Li en la isla de Hainan en el sur de China. La puesta en marcha del reactor de 125 megavatios (MW) está prevista para 2026.

La empresa pública estadounidense NuScale Power, conocida por la creación de pequeños reactores modulares, también implementará un proyecto similar. En 2022 completó la certificación estadounidense de su propio diseño.

A su vez, el Instituto de Física Aplicada de Shanghai (SINAP) completó la construcción de un reactor experimental de sal líquida en 2022, que se convirtió en el primer proyecto de este tipo desde finales de la década de 1960. Dicho reactor utiliza como combustible fluoruro de uranio fundido en sales de litio, circonio y berilio. Debido a la presencia de sales fundidas en el núcleo del reactor a baja presión, la probabilidad de un incidente nuclear será extremadamente baja.

Las empresas estadounidenses Terra Power (involucrada en el desarrollo de un prometedor reactor nuclear de ondas progresivas) y PacifiCorp anunciaron que estaban realizando un estudio de factibilidad para cinco reactores de neutrones rápidos de sodio a la vez, que utilizarán sodio metálico líquido como refrigerante y alta Uranio de baja calidad como combustible (HALEU).

Actualmente, el único fabricante y proveedor comercial de dicho combustible en el mundo es la corporación estatal Rosatom. En el mercado exterior, Techsnabexport JSC vende estos productos bajo la marca registrada TENEX, y ahora esto promete a Rusia una expansión de las exportaciones.


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es uno de los subforos que aparecen después de tiempo, está oculto para los no registrados y los pomperos….



¿Pomperos? No se que significa.
Si no puedo acceder a Veteranos no pasa nada, pero me haría ilusión.
Estoy pensando en abrir el nuevo hilo inspirado en la Primera Enmienda, también para que los no registrados y la gente sin acceso a Veteranos pueda documentarse mejor sobre la guerra de Ucrania, porque si Veteranos es un club reservado, para eso es preferible abrir un nuevo hilo accesible para cualquiera.
Edito: hay que estar 2 años registrado para cumplir los requisitos, así que aún me queda


----------



## jimmyjump (1 Ene 2023)

@asakopako deja de postear cosas de mal gusto, para eso abre otro hilo


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (1 Ene 2023)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ya lo advierto así, son datos estadísticos y hay muchas variables fuera de control.
> 
> Por tanto nuestra principal guía debe ser la historia conocida. Y la historia conocida dice que ante la aparición del T34, los alemanes se vieron obligados a buscar a la desesperada alternativas más poderosas a las armas que representaban el grueso de su capacidad contracarro.



Si

Pero mientras aparecen medios idóneos, también usar tácticas apropiadas para intentar envolver al enemigo y atacarlo de flaco, o atraerlo a bolsas de fuego con artillería y especialmente cañones de 88, o usar la aviación para destruir concentraciones blindadas y vías de comunicación....

La guerra es compleja y puede medirse por simple comparación en combate uno a uno y de frente de los carros de combate

De hecho seguramente incluso en la SGM los carros solo fueron responsables de un mínima parte de las perdidas enemigas

los mayores asesinos de carros seguramente fueron las minas y averías o daños menores, e incluso la falta de combustible que obligaron a dejar el carro en el campo sin recuperación y destruirlo

Justo igual que ahora, 80 años después









Rusia e Irán. El enemigo de mi enemigo


Las sanciones a Rusia e Irán están acercando a ambos países a una alianza geoestratégica de imprevisibles consecuencias.




3tde.es













El feminismo y el sesgo cognitivo (un marco de referencia sobre la violencia intrafamiliar)


El tratamiento y uso ideológico de la violencia de genero es un ejemplo de la manipulación social a través del uso de sesgos cognitivos




3tde.es


----------



## vladimirovich (1 Ene 2023)

jimmyjump dijo:


> @asakopako deja de postear cosas de mal gusto, para eso abre otro hilo



Metele en el ignore.


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Toda Ucrania celebra el cumpleaños del Nazi Bandera: concentración en Lviv









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> De acuerdo, lo tendré en cuenta, me aseguraré al 100% de que la info proyectada en cada vídeo es actualizada antes de ponerlo aquí.



y si no es mucho pedir que sean relevantes por alguna cosa...


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> y si no es mucho pedir que sean relevantes por alguna cosa...



Está hecho, lo tomaré también en consideración.
Ya he creado el nuevo hilo sobre la guerra de Ucrania sin censura.





Guerra de Ucrania sin censura


Abro este hilo para permitir una plena y absoluta libertad de expresión. Sin censura, permitiendo colocar cualquier contenido relacionado con la guerra, independientemente de si son o no explícitos, o si se publican para actualizar o rememorar eventos de la contienda bélica. Picadora de carne...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sir Torpedo (1 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> ojalaque sobrevivamos al 2023 o algo, mañana vuelvo un abrazo a todos



Venga que te espero. 
Un saludpo-.


----------



## eljusticiero (1 Ene 2023)

*EL NUEVO GOBIERNO ISRAELÍ ADVIERTE QUE SU PRINCIPAL OBJETIVO ES IMPEDIR EL DESARROLLO DE ARMAS NUCLEARES POR PARTE DE IRÁN DE CUALQUIER MANERA*

*HEZBOLLÁH PUBLICA UN VÍDEO DONDE UNOS COMANDOS SUYOS SE INFILTRAN EN EL NORTE DE ISRAEL Y DESTRUYEN OBJETIVOS ISRAELÍ, A UN PAR DE DÍAS DEL ASESINATO DEL GENERAEL MÁRTIR QASEM SOLEIMANI - EL VÍDEO SE TITULA "CRUZAREMOS"*


----------



## eljusticiero (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

Yo cada vez que veo a los rusos haciendo ataques en oleadas contra posiciones defensivas bien preparadas me imagino a sus mandos asi:


----------



## Curroesteja (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Vale, lo evitaré.
> Si por ejemplo un vídeo de 1 minuto tiene 2 segundos de algo explícito, avisaré de que hay un pelín de contenido gráfico, pero no habrá más vídeos que puedan provomer el humor negro o lo morboso, aunque es parte de la guerra, y el mundo condena el nazismo y la guerra de Vietnam porque pusieron las imágenes de los campos de concentración y del napalm, mientras que el comunismo está normalizado porque no se han mostrado las imágenes de China, la Camboya de Pol Pot o la URSS.



Te olvidas de la escena del tanque de Tiannamen. Nos la sacan todos los años varias veces. 
Es lo más terrible que pueden esgrimir los anglos contra los comunistas.


----------



## eljusticiero (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## eljusticiero (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## eljusticiero (1 Ene 2023)

No me extrañaría si en un par de días vemos a una figura política asesinada en EE.UU en el aniversario de Qasem Soleimani. Recordemos que el año pasado Irán ya mandó a un libanés a apuñalar a Salman Rushdie en una conferencia en Nueva York.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

En Alemania, comenzaron la producción de cañones autopropulsados con ruedas RCH155 para Ucrania, - asesor británico del fabricante KMW.


----------



## eljusticiero (1 Ene 2023)

*EL AYATOLLÁH JAMENEI ADVIERTE EN UN COMUNICADO QUE IRÁN "NO SE HA OLVIDADO" DE LA VENGANZA CONTRA LOS ASESINOS DE SOLEIMANI, DICE QUE IRÁN SIGUE "FIEL A SU PALABRA" DE VENGAR SU MUERTE "EN EL MOMENTO Y LUGAR APROPIADO"*


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Sobre el entrenamiento de las tropas de las AFU en España

Madrid anunció esta semana que en enero comenzará un curso de formación de dos meses para las AFU. 400 hombres de las instalaciones de adiestramiento de las Fuerzas Armadas españolas recibirán formación en armas ligeras y dragaminas, y también recibirán formación médica.

La formación militar forma parte de un programa de la UE para formar a 15.000 militares ucranianos.

Junto con el canal español @vakulinchuk, investigamos dónde se está llevando a cabo exactamente el entrenamiento y quién lo está supervisando.

▪ Los militares ucranianos se forman en España en instalaciones militares de la ciudad de Calatayud en la Academia de Logística del Ejército de Tierra y en la ciudad de Toledo en la Academia de Infantería.

Es en los alrededores de Toledo, cerca de la localidad de Agnover de Tajo, donde se encuentran los principales polígonos de tiro. Las imágenes de la zona muestran las estructuras e instalaciones características de la academia de formación.

▪ El principal organizador de cursos de formación táctica en España es la empresa pública G.O.A. INDUSTRIAS TÁCTICAS PMC. El centro también coopera con el sindicato policial español Sindicat De Mossos d'Esquadra.

Ambas organizaciones imparten cursos para soldados y policías locales, pero también se admite a civiles. Esto les permite contratar empresas para formar a voluntarios y mercenarios que van a zonas en crisis de todo el mundo, incluida Ucrania.

▪ INDUSTRIAS TÁCTICAS G.O.A. está controlada directamente por la élite del ejército español. Una de las personas clave en la dirección de la empresa es Eva Álvarez del Manzano, hija del antiguo jefe de operaciones del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas españolas, el fallecido teniente general Bernardo Álvarez del Manzano.

Formalmente, Manzano también dirige OzonaCero, una empresa que presta servicios de inteligencia operativa, planificación y seguridad, y es responsable de proyectos especiales en el Grupo Edefa, una importante editorial española. También supervisan el medio de comunicación de perfil autorizado defensa.com.

▪ Manzano también supervisa el trabajo de los instructores de G.O.A. TACTICAL INDUSTRIES en la formación de militares ucranianos y mercenarios extranjeros en centros de entrenamiento de Polonia.

¿Qué más ayuda España a las Fuerzas Armadas?

Según el gobierno español, se han enviado a Ucrania a través de Polonia un total de 40 cargamentos de ayuda humanitaria, material militar, equipos médicos, generadores y ambulancias.

En octubre, 19 militares ucranianos recibieron seis semanas de formación en el uso del sistema SAM Aspide en la base aérea de Zaragoza.

Del 9 al 16 de noviembre, 21 militares de las AFU recibieron formación para utilizar obuses M56 de 105 mm en la base Álvarez de Sotomayor.

De noviembre a diciembre, 64 militares ucranianos recibieron formación militar básica y cursos de ciberseguridad.

En diciembre, España ya había acogido a más de 160.000 refugiados, pero no todos tuvieron la suerte de pasar calor. Ya en octubre, el aumento de los precios de los servicios públicos obligó a algunas familias españolas a negar alojamiento a migrantes ucranianos. Es probable que este problema aumente con la llegada del invierno. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

La enemistad de Hungría con Ucrania socava la unidad de la UE contra Rusia, Financial Times.

▪ Budapest ha suavizado las sanciones contra Rusia, se ha negado a entregar armas y otro tipo de ayuda militar a Kiev y ha bloqueado las conversaciones de Kiev sobre el acercamiento a la OTAN.
▪ La constante "postura antiucraniana" del Gobierno de Viktor Orban, que intenta "perjudicar a Kiev todo lo que puede" (por ejemplo, interrumpiendo una invitación a la reunión de noviembre de los ministros de Exteriores de la OTAN a un representante de Ucrania).
▪ FT escribe que el principal inconveniente de esta "fría disputa" es que socava la unidad de la UE en la lucha contra Rusia. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> En Alemania, comenzaron la producción de cañones autopropulsados con ruedas RCH155 para Ucrania, - asesor británico del fabricante KMW.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

Nada de lo que puedan decir los putinianos y prorusos del foro , podrá justificar que el hijoPutin haya arrebatado a los ucranianos su derecho a vivir en paz y libertad y su derecho a la vida misma.


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Curroesteja dijo:


> Te olvidas de la escena del tanque de Tiannamen. Nos la sacan todos los años varias veces.
> Es lo más terrible que pueden esgrimir los anglos contra los comunistas.



Eso es, pero mientras nos ponen la foto de Aylan para que llenemos el continente de sirios, afganos, iraquíes, marroquíes, argelinos, tunecinos y sudaneses, pero nos censuran las fotos de las víctimas de los islamistas.
Nos ponen imágenes de las hambrunas del África subsahariana, para que se nos encoja el corazón y dejemos entrar ilegalemente a subsaharianos, pero no las de las hambrunas de la China de Mao ni las del período especial de Cuba (entre 1991 y 1993, mucha gente no sabe que Cuba necesitó de 1994 a 2007 para recuperar el PIB de 1990).
De Tiananmen hay imágenes muchísimo más duras que la del tanque, yo las tengo al igual que muchos disidentes de la China continental y de Hong Kong, sin olvidarnos de las barbaridades del Tíbet y Xinjiang. De hecho, hay hasta imágenes de cómo les extraen los órganos de forma no quirúrgica y a lo vivo para después traficar con ellos, e incluso se pudo recopilar un documental.
*Los hospitales chinos cobran 30.000 dólares por córnea, 62.000 por riñón y hasta 130.000 por hígado y corazón.








El documental que acusa a China de una gran red de tráfico de órganos - muhimu.es


Los practicantes de esta religión han sido víctimas de una gran red de tráfico de órganos, que tanto beneficia a la economía china. O eso es lo que defiende




muhimu.es




*


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Ene 2023)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Quienes amenazan nuestra democracia y libertad son nuestros propios dirigentes y sus amos globalistas
> El enemigo lo tenemos dentro y no le hace falta armas para lograr sus fines
> Prefieren matar nuestro cerebro.
> 
> ...



Y Rusia forma parte de la agenda globalista con su propia agenda que está incorporada a la globalista. Rusia desde 1992 ha perdido a más gente por aborto que entre 1941-1945 por guerra contra su antiguo aliado.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Reino Unido anuncia el cese de las importaciones de GNL de Rusia a partir del 1 de enero*
> 
> 
> 1 de enero de 2023, 18:49


----------



## Cosmopolita (1 Ene 2023)

El_Suave dijo:


> L42: 53 mm a 100 metros. 43 mm a 500 metros.
> 
> L60: 67 mm a 100 metros. 57 mm a 500 metros.
> 
> ...



¿Es que sólo se puede disparar a la parte frontal de tanque o qué? Mira el porcentaje de la superficie del tanque que corresponde a la parte frontal.



belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Conviene no tomar los datos técnicos de la Wikipedia como una biblia, incluso cuando puedan ser ciertos
> 
> Esos datos de penetración que suelen darse en fuentes especializadas son medias y estimaciones que dependen de muchos aspectos.
> 
> ...



Las pruebas se hicieron acorde a los criterios de la época con sus índices correspondientes. Hay datos de sobre en el Internet con sus referencias bibliográficas.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (1 Ene 2023)

Luego alguno se sorprenderá de por qué el PIB ruso solo caerá un 2%, a pesar de todas las sanciones y zancadillas...
Europa, cuyo parlamento declaró estado terrorista a Rusia hace unos días, sigue comprando a todo trapo, gas y petróleo a Rusia.

El viernes hubo compras masivas de Alemania, Francia, Bélgica, Dinamarca, Chequia...
Gas Infrastructure Europe - AGSI

Y Rusia encantada, claro. Y los que vivimos aquí, también.
Gracias europeos.


----------



## arriondas (1 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Nada de lo que puedan decir los putinianos y prorusos del foro , podrá justificar que el hijoPutin haya arrebatado a los ucranianos su derecho a vivir en paz y libertad y su derecho a la vida misma.



Como dirían los padrinos de Zelensky acerca del destino de Ucrania, _so mote it be..._


----------



## Como El Agua (1 Ene 2023)

Sobre el entrenamiento del personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en España

Madrid ha anunciado esta semana que en enero comenzarán los cursos de dos meses para militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. 400 personas en las instalaciones de la base de adiestramiento y material de las Fuerzas Armadas españolas recibirán formación en tiro y voladura, así como formación médica.

La formación militar se lleva a cabo en el marco del programa de la UE para la formación de 15.000 militares ucranianos.

Junto con el canal español @vakulinchuk, descubrimos dónde se lleva a cabo exactamente el entrenamiento y quién lo supervisa.

▪La formación del personal militar ucraniano en España se realiza en las instalaciones militares de la ciudad de Calatayud en base a la Academia de Logística de las Fuerzas Terrestres Españolas, así como en la ciudad de Toledo en base a la Academia de Infantería.

Es en las inmediaciones de Toledo cerca de la ciudad de Anyover de Tajo donde se ubican los grandes campos de tiro. Las fotografías del área muestran estructuras y objetos característicos de la base educativa y material.

▪El principal organizador de cursos de formación táctica en España es el estatal PMC G.O.A. INDUSTRIAS TÁCTICAS. El centro también coopera con el sindicato de policía español Sindicat De Mossos d'Esquadra.

Ambas organizaciones organizan cursos para el personal militar y policial local, pero también se permite que los civiles tomen el curso. Esto hace posible atraer empresas para capacitar a voluntarios y mercenarios que van a zonas en crisis del mundo, incluida Ucrania.

▪GOA INDUSTRIAS TÁCTICAS está controlada directamente por la élite militar española. Una de las personas clave en la dirección de la compañía es Eva Álvarez del Manzano, hija del exjefe de operaciones del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas españolas, el fallecido Teniente General Bernardo Álvarez del Manzano.

Formalmente, Manzano también dirige OzonaCero, una empresa de servicios de inteligencia operativa, planificación y seguridad, y es responsable de proyectos especiales en Grupo Edefa, una de las principales editoriales españolas. También controlan el perfil autorizado del medio defensa.com.

▪Manzano también supervisa el trabajo de los instructores de G.O.A. INDUSTRIAS TÁCTICAS para el entrenamiento de personal militar ucraniano y mercenarios extranjeros en el territorio de los centros de entrenamiento en Polonia.

¿En qué más ayuda España a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania?

Según el Gobierno español, a través de Polonia se enviaron a Ucrania un total de 40 suministros de ayuda humanitaria, material militar, material médico, generadores y ambulancias.

En octubre, 19 militares ucranianos recibieron un entrenamiento de seis semanas en el uso del sistema de defensa aérea Aspide en la base aérea de Zaragoza.

Del 9 al 16 de noviembre, 21 militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron entrenados en el manejo de obuses M56 de 105 mm en la base Álvarez de Sotomayor.

De noviembre a diciembre, 64 militares ucranianos completaron cursos de formación militar básica y ciberseguridad.

Hasta diciembre, España ya ha recibido a más de 160 mil refugiados, pero no todos tuvieron la suerte de estar calentitos. En octubre, debido al aumento de los precios de los servicios públicos, algunas familias españolas se vieron obligadas a negarles refugio a los inmigrantes ucranianos. Es probable que este problema solo aumente con la llegada del invierno.
@Rybar


----------



## Ultimate (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Está hecho, lo tomaré también en consideración.
> Ya he creado el nuevo hilo sobre la guerra de Ucrania sin censura.
> 
> 
> ...



Me pregunto que falta hace que abra ese nuevo hilo existiendo ya este desde hace lustros, 2013.

En este hilo no hay censura, como el título de "su" hilo parece indicar. Solo hay respeto a los muertos y uso del spoiler si las ímagenes son muy explícitas.

¿Su objetivo es dividir al personal?, ¿Deseo de protagonismo?, ¿Voyeurismo con la muerte?. Haberlos hailos

Me temo que se irá al guano, como todo lo innecesario
.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ene 2023)

ukras pinchando ruedas en Bakhmut....ese es un problema importante, los recambios.


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Ultimate dijo:


> Me pregunto que falta hace que abra ese nuevo hilo existiendo ya este desde hace lustros, 2013.
> 
> En este hilo no hay censura, como el título de "su" hilo parece indicar. Solo hay respeto a los muertos y uso del spoiler si las ímagenes son muy explícitas.
> 
> ...



Lo entiendo. Pero de la misma manera que se nos han mostrado las imágenes de los campos de concentración nazis, de las bombas de napalm y agente naranja en Vietnam, de los bombardeos israelíes en Gaza, de Sabra y Chatila en la guerra libanesa, de la Serbia de Milosevic, o se dijo que "las tropas iraquíes se comían a los bebés kuwaitíes", sin ni una sola mención a los comunistas ni islamistas, creo que hay que poner las imágenes de todos los lados para conocer la realidad, y hacer ver la realidad y el impacto de la guerra, que no es como en las películas de ciencia ficción.


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Ultimate dijo:


> Me pregunto que falta hace que abra ese nuevo hilo existiendo ya este desde hace lustros, 2013.
> 
> En este hilo no hay censura, como el título de "su" hilo parece indicar. Solo hay respeto a los muertos y uso del spoiler si las ímagenes son muy explícitas.
> 
> ...



Si la libertad no es absoluta, y se coarta la libertad para publicar lo que se quiera relacionado con el tema, al ponerle límites, entonces, desde mi punto de vista, es censura.


----------



## dabuti (1 Ene 2023)

NADA DE TREGUAS-TRAMPA DE LA OTAN O LES ENGAÑARÁN DE NUEVO.

RENDICIÓN INCONDICIONAL.




OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL RUSA EN UCRANIA
*Experto de CNN admite que la OTAN pronto obligará a Zelensky a hacer las paces con Rusia*
Walsh, experto de CNN: La OTAN pronto podría obligar a Zelensky a hacer las paces con Rusia por el suministro de armas


1 de enero de 2023, 18:55




La OTAN podría obligar al presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky a un acuerdo de paz con Rusia en un futuro próximo si el liderazgo de la alianza pierde los nervios. Esta posición fue expresada por el experto de CNN Nick Paton Walsh el 1 de enero.

“La paciencia de la OTAN podría terminar con el suministro de armas. Esto nos obligará a buscar la viabilidad económica a expensas de la seguridad a largo plazo e insistir en una paz que es desfavorable para Kyiv”, dijo, y agregó que este escenario, sin embargo, es poco probable.
Anteriormente, el 29 de diciembre, el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergei Lavrov, dijo que los líderes rusos no tenían la intención de llevar a cabo ninguna discusión sobre el fin del conflicto de Ucrania sobre la base de la "fórmula de paz" propuesta por el presidente de Ucrania . Señaló la falta de preparación para un diálogo razonable por parte de Kyiv, que está tratando con todas sus fuerzas, con la ayuda de los países occidentales, de lograr la retirada de las tropas rusas de los territorios rusos.















































Previo a eso, el 26 de diciembre, el vicecanciller ruso, Mikhail Galuzin, dijo que Rusia no rechaza la resolución del conflicto en Ucrania por medios políticos , pero no en las condiciones que ahora propone Kiev.
El 22 de diciembre, el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin enfatizó que todos los conflictos armados de una forma u otra terminan en negociaciones. El líder ruso señaló que para lograr resultados en la resolución de la situación en torno a Ucrania , es necesario sentarse a LA
 mesa de negociaciones . Al mismo tiempo, señaló que las autoridades de Kyiv en este momento no tienen ningún deseo de hablar con la Federación Rusa.


----------



## delhierro (1 Ene 2023)

Un arma interesante, 600mm , 350km de alcance, y precisa le dan a un islote enano.







Los rusos deberian imitarlos, son mucho más baratos que los iskander.


----------



## Harman (1 Ene 2023)

Así es como los combatientes de las AFU intentan derribar los drones de Geranio/Shahid
Equipos móviles en "yihad-móviles" y camiones con reflectores exploran los objetivos volantes y luego iluminan los drones, mientras que los ametralladores ya están intentando derribar los UAV.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Ultimate (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Lo entiendo. Pero de la misma manera que se nos han mostrado las imágenes de los campos de concentración nazis, de las bombas de napalm y agente naranja en Vietnam, de los bombardeos israelíes en Gaza, de Sabra y Chatila en la guerra libanesa, de la Serbia de Milosevic, o se dijo que "las tropas iraquíes se comían a los bebés kuwaitíes", sin ni una sola mención a los comunistas ni islamistas, creo que hay que poner las imágenes de todos los lados para conocer la realidad, y hacer ver la realidad y el impacto de la guerra, que no es como en las películas de ciencia ficción.




Au revoir. 

Al ignore de cabeza


----------



## alfonbass (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Si la libertad no es absoluta, y se coarta la libertad para publicar lo que se quiera relacionado con el tema, al ponerle límites, entonces, desde mi punto de vista, es censura.



En este hilo la mayoría odia la libertad, prefieren copiar y pegar lo que dice su propagandista de confianza antes de buscar una verdad o información que no vaya acorde a su sesgo ideológico
Todos tenemos algún sesgo, es obvio, pero lo de aquí es demasiado a veces


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Si la libertad no es absoluta, y se coarta la libertad para publicar lo que se quiera relacionado con el tema, al ponerle límites, entonces, desde mi punto de vista, es censura.



Pon lo que quieras y donde quieras... yo simplemente si tu informacion es sistematicamente poco relevante te pondré en el ignore. Haz lo que consideres... Yo tb


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> En este hilo la mayoría odia la libertad, prefieren copiar y pegar lo que dice su propagandista de confianza antes de buscar una verdad o información que no vaya acorde a su sesgo ideológico
> Todos tenemos algún sesgo, es obvio, pero lo de aquí es demasiado a veces



Yo respeto firmemente cualquier sesgo, lo que no tolero es que se me censure y se me prohíba colgar INFORMACIÓN, que no es ni opinión


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

Es que el hijoPutin no tenía ningún derecho a invadir Ucrania ni a llevar el infierno a eses país, NINGUNO!!


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (1 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> En este hilo la mayoría odia la libertad, prefieren copiar y pegar lo que dice su propagandista de confianza antes de buscar una verdad o información que no vaya acorde a su sesgo ideológico
> Todos tenemos algún sesgo, es obvio, pero lo de aquí es demasiado a veces



Como te gusta enmarañar para que la gente no pueda tener informacion alternativa, eh, pillin?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Yo respeto firmemente cualquier sesgo, lo que no tolero es que se me censure y se me prohíba colgar INFORMACIÓN, que no es ni opinión



Mira... creo q es más facil que sigas poniendo lo que quieras donde quieras y no te pongas ahora en plan martir. Yo, como no me aportas nada, y no quiero tenerte el hilo lleno de chorradas simplemente te pongo en el IGNORE... Un saludo...

Por cierto, vas de equidistante y fijate quien te anima a ensuciar el hilo @alfonbass... nuestro CM Otanero preferido


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> En este hilo la mayoría odia la libertad, prefieren copiar y pegar lo que dice su propagandista de confianza antes de buscar una verdad o información que no vaya acorde a su sesgo ideológico
> Todos tenemos algún sesgo, es obvio, pero lo de aquí es demasiado a veces



Y que casualidad que justo apareces tú para mostrarnos que es la verdad y la libertad. Oh, sí, mesías, ilumínanos con tu magna sabiduría


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

Esta vez si que si...el pedigüeño ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Reznikov, 
le escribe una carta al Santaclaus. ¿Qué hay de mis juguetes? 

t.me/DonbassDevushka/39600


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

6 ex convictos de wagner se escapan con sus armas.

Una fisura sin plan, sacar a miles de presidiarios de las cárceles dándoles armas y solo dos opciones, o ser carne de cañón y morir o escapar y seguir cometiendo delitos con sus nuevas y flamantes armas


----------



## Sergei Mamani (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston felicidades, primer ignorado del 2023

ya venias subiendo siempre videos viejos e irrelevantes con no sé que intención pero hoy te quitaste la careta y salió tu verdadero motivo:
enmierdar el hilo


----------



## alfonbass (1 Ene 2023)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Mira... creo q es más facil que sigas poniendo lo que quieras donde quieras y no te pongas ahora en plan martir. Yo, como no me aportas nada, y no quiero tenerte el hilo lleno de chorradas simplemente te pongo en el IGNORE... Un saludo...
> 
> Por cierto, vas de equidistante y fijate quien te anima a ensuciar el hilo @alfonbass... nuestro CM Otanero preferido



Le estás dando la razón de lo que dice, si en lugar de escuchar o de atender las razones de los que no opinamos igual, a lo mejor muchos os tratariamos de distinta forma, pero bueno...

Luego siempre tratas de "escapar" con la misma retórica de siempre y los mismos argumentos...aquí te sirve también citar a la gente de Dombass para justificar que los demás tengan una opinión distinta del conflicto?


----------



## kopke (1 Ene 2023)

Si escap


rejon dijo:


> 6 ex convictos de wagner se escapan con sus armas.
> 
> Una fisura sin plan, sacar a miles de presidiarios de las cárceles dándoles armas y solo dos opciones, o ser carne de cañón y morir o escapar y seguir cometiendo delitos con sus nuevas y flamantes armas



Veremos qué es de ellos cuando los atrapen.


----------



## alfonbass (1 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Y que casualidad que justo apareces tú para mostrarnos que es la verdad y la libertad. Oh, sí, mesías, ilumínanos con tu magna sabiduría



Hombre, visto lo visto...si, parece que sé más de libertad que el 90% del hilo...
Pero vamos, que da igual mi sabiduría o no, no hablamos de eso, sino de coherencia

De todas formas, cuando hablamos de libertad la denostáis muchos, pero luego insistís en poner como ejemplo de libertad un lado de la historia, como si en ese momento el concepto de libertad fuera algo importante...cuando lo habéis denostado hace 5 segundos...

La incoherencia es exigir a unos mientras a otros le das carta blanca...eso en incoherente


----------



## ignorante (1 Ene 2023)

Pese al título, reparte ostias lindas a ambos bandos. Aunque a EEUU no lo menciona explícitamente y lo tiene que deducir el entrevistador... prueba de la censura y falta de libertad de la sociedad en que vivimos.

Los resaltes de color son míos.


*Edgar Morin: “El déspota Putin es capaz de realismo”*
*A sus 101 años, el sociólogo francés escribe un libro sobre la guerra de Ucrania y pide negociar ya*
Eusebio Val
París. Corresponsal
01/01/2023 06:00 Actualizado a 01/01/2023 16:43

Con la autoridad moral que le dan sus 101 años, las experiencias y la sabiduría acumuladas, Edgar Morin pide negociar con Vladímir Putin. El sociólogo francés, uno de los intelectuales vivos más respetados, no cesa de publicar libros sobre temas de actualidad. El último,_ De guerre en guerre. De 1940 à l’Ukraine _(L’Aube), sale el 6 de enero. Puede ser polémico porque introduce muchos matices en el análisis del conflicto y rebate la idea, muy extendida entre los aliados de Kyiv, de que es demasiado pronto para dialogar porque los ucranianos deben consolidar su reconquista.

“Putin es un déspota capaz de realismo”, afirma Morin, y recuerda que Occidente ya negoció con Stalin y Mao, y que hoy lo hace con Xi Jinping. El autor destaca que el líder ruso ya dio marcha atrás en Georgia, en el 2008. Hay, pues, precedentes.

El libro de Morin, un opúsculo de cien páginas, es una lúcida reflexión sobre el contexto histórico de la crisis ucraniana, sazonado de anécdotas personales. El pensador, doctor honoris causa por casi cuarenta universidades de todo el mundo y ganador del premio Internacional Catalunya en 1994, se ha visto confrontado por la guerra desde su adolescencia. En sus memorias, publicadas en el 2019, explica cuánto le impactó la guerra civil española. En 1936, con 15 años, Morin acudió a hacer paquetes de ayuda, en París, para los anarquistas de la Columna Durruti. La entrada de las tropas franquistas en Barcelona, en enero de 1939, supuso para él una conmoción y el presagio “de otras caídas” como la de París y de media Europa ante la invasión hitleriana.

El filósofo, que fue miembro de la resistencia comunista contra los nazis, estuvo destinado en Alemania como oficial del ejército francés recién acabada la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Le impresionó la destrucción de las ciudades por los bombardeos aliados. Los califica de “barbarie” y “crímenes de guerra sistemáticos” contra la población civil que no podían justificarse ni siquiera por el terror del régimen nazi. Ya entonces el escritor –pese a ser judío– no se vio tentado por la revancha y supo distinguir en- tre el pueblo alemán y sus líderes. Fue un defensor vehemente de la reconciliación francoalemana.

En_ De guerre en guerre _, Morin repasa la “histeria” de todos los conflictos bélicos, sus mentiras y la criminalización total del enemigo, fenómenos que se repiten en Ucrania como antes se dieron en la ex Yugoslavia, en Argelia o entre Israel y los palestinos.

Pese a subrayar que Rusia fue el agresor y que debe ayudarse a Ucrania a recuperar su independencia y soberanía, Morin huye de una visión simplista y maniquea. “Nuestros medios indican que hay un solo imperialismo, el ruso, que busca reconstituir la Gran Rusia –escribe–. Están mudos sobre otro imperialismo que interviene en todo el globo, violando con frecuencia, como Rusia en Ucrania, las convenciones internacionales”. Está claro que alude a Estados Unidos. Más adelante se refiere a los bombardeos de Serbia durante la guerra de Kosovo y a la guerra “preventiva” de Washington en Irak en el 2003, intervenciones que pudieron animar a Putin a actuar en Siria o ahora en Ucrania.

El autor insiste en que la actual guerra es un choque de “dos voluntades imperiales”: la rusa, “que quiere salvaguardar su dominación sobre el mundo eslavo y protegerse de una nación vecina bajo la influencia de Estados Unidos”, y la de estos últimos, “que intentan integrar a Ucrania en Occidente y despojar a Rusia de su título de superpotencia mundial”.

Según Morin, Estados Unidos nació como “potencia democrática” y Rusia fue siempre “una potencia despótica”. Su punto en común fue la “colonización” para ampliar sus fronteras. Estados Unidos se expandió al oeste, hacia el Pacífico. Rusia lo hizo hacia el este, también hacia el Pacífico. El sociólogo constata que “los muy democráticos Estados Unidos exterminaron a las naciones autóctonas y solo dejaron sobrevivir a pequeños enclaves étnicos (las reservas), y practicaron el esclavismo masivo de los negros hasta 1865”.

El libro concluye con un llamamiento a buscar la paz. Niega que negociar suponga capitular. “Es desmesurado hitlerizar o estalinizar a Putin”, avisa. Morin se atreve a imaginar algunos compromisos. Plantea un hipotético condominio sobre la industria del Donbass, la conversión de Mariúpol, Berdiansk y Odesa en puertos francos y un estatuto de neutralidad de Ucrania, aunque integrada en la UE y con garantía de seguridad. En cuanto a Crimea, piensa que “la lógica” lleva a que se quede en Rusia, pero como fruto de la negociación. “Cuanto más se agrave la guerra, más difícil es la paz y más urgente –advierte en sus últimas líneas–. Evitemos una guerra mundial. Sería peor que la precedente”.









Edgar Morin: “El déspota Putin es capaz de realismo”


A sus 101 años, el sociólogo francés escribe un libro sobre la guerra de Ucrania y pide negociar ya




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, visto lo visto...si, parece que sé más de libertad que el 90% del hilo...
> Pero vamos, que da igual mi sabiduría o no, no hablamos de eso, sino de coherencia
> 
> De todas formas, cuando hablamos de libertad la denostáis muchos, pero luego insistís en poner como ejemplo de libertad un lado de la historia, como si en ese momento el concepto de libertad fuera algo importante...cuando lo habéis denostado hace 5 segundos...
> ...



Admito que ya me he perdido, más allá de que tú eres bueno y el resto malo, pero te soy sincero y te digo que me encanta como usas en tu provecho esas palabras que tanto gusta a la gente como verdad y libertad, te falta democracia y añadir "controlado" a todo, entonces ya parecías un miembro auténtico del equipo de Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (1 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, visto lo visto...si, parece que sé más de libertad que el 90% del hilo...
> Pero vamos, que da igual mi sabiduría o no, no hablamos de eso, sino de coherencia
> 
> De todas formas, cuando hablamos de libertad la denostáis muchos, pero luego insistís en poner como ejemplo de libertad un lado de la historia, como si en ese momento el concepto de libertad fuera algo importante...cuando lo habéis denostado hace 5 segundos...
> ...



y sigues alargando y alargando con debates irrelevantes para ensuciar el hilo... La verdad es que de todos los CM eres el que mejor haces tu trabajo


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## _LoKy_ (1 Ene 2023)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> y sigues alargando y alargando con debates irrelevantes para ensuciar el hilo... La verdad es que de todos los CM eres el que mejor haces tu trabajo



Es de los pocos que no he puesto en el ignore por dos motivos básicamente. No se dedica a spamear noticias falsas y me río mucho con él. De veras, me hace gracia


----------



## ignorante (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Lo entiendo. Pero de la misma manera que se nos han mostrado las imágenes de los campos de concentración nazis, de las bombas de napalm y agente naranja en Vietnam, de los bombardeos israelíes en Gaza, de Sabra y Chatila en la guerra libanesa, de la Serbia de Milosevic, o se dijo que "las tropas iraquíes se comían a los bebés kuwaitíes", sin ni una sola mención a los comunistas ni islamistas, creo que hay que poner las imágenes de todos los lados para conocer la realidad, y hacer ver la realidad y el impacto de la guerra, que no es como en las películas de ciencia ficción.




Esas imágenes épicas históricas que dices, tienen su lugar en las enciclopedias o massmierdas... cuando llegue el momento, porque del tema que nos ocupa aquí, la historia todavía no se ha escrito, aún estamos hablando del presente. Fotos desagradables poco pueden aportar aquí, más allá de levantar emociones, que es una manera de MANIPULAR. Vivimos además en una época en que es fácil hacer montajes falsos. Personalmente veo por todo esto motivos de más para que si tienes ganas de postear casquería, te vayas con ella a otra parte.


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hombre, visto lo visto...si, parece que sé más de libertad que el 90% del hilo...
> Pero vamos, que da igual mi sabiduría o no, no hablamos de eso, sino de coherencia
> 
> De todas formas, cuando hablamos de libertad la denostáis muchos, pero luego insistís en poner como ejemplo de libertad un lado de la historia, como si en ese momento el concepto de libertad fuera algo importante...cuando lo habéis denostado hace 5 segundos...
> ...



Incoherente, injusto y contradictorio


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> Esas imágenes épicas históricas que dices, tienen su lugar en las enciclopedias o massmierdas... cuando llegue el momento, porque del tema que nos ocupa aquí, la historia todavía no se ha escrito, aún estamos hablando del presente. Fotos desagradables poco pueden aportar aquí, más allá de levantar emociones, que es una manera de MANIPULAR. Vivimos además en una época en que es fácil hacer montajes falsos. Personalmente veo por todo esto motivos de más para que si tienes ganas de postear casquería, te vayas con ella a otra parte.



No siempre se hace para levantar emociones ni manipular, también se hace para informar y documentar.
La historia se está escribiendo, y me he aplicado el cuento al llevar la casquería a un nuevo hilo


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

La 28 mecanizada ha liberado Kurdiumivka, 15 km al sur de Bakhmut. Insistentes rumores de contraofensiva ucra si se congela el suelo en Reyes.


----------



## Nico (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Incoherente, injusto y contradictorio




no pongas cadáveres, la guerra es muy cruel y dura como para que nos enmierdemos y faltemos el respeto a los muertos.
información, datos y análisis valen. cadáveres no.


----------



## arriondas (1 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> Esas imágenes épicas históricas que dices, tienen su lugar en las enciclopedias o massmierdas... cuando llegue el momento, porque del tema que nos ocupa aquí, la historia todavía no se ha escrito, aún estamos hablando del presente. Fotos desagradables poco pueden aportar aquí, más allá de levantar emociones, que es una manera de MANIPULAR. Vivimos además en una época en que es fácil hacer montajes falsos. Personalmente veo por todo esto motivos de más para que si tienes ganas de postear casquería, te vayas con ella a otra parte.



Muchos de los vídeos e imágenes que muchos postean en las redes sociales... en realidad son obra de agencias de publicidad. Sí, como suena. Durante la Guerra del Golfo o las guerras de la ex-Yugoslavia Ruder Finn, Saatchi and Saatchi, y demás empresas del sector recibían ciertos encargos, les pedían realizar ciertas puestas en escena... Por eso hay que coger siempre con pinzas lo que nos llega desde todas partes, no sabemos hasta qué punto es real o es un montaje.


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Nico dijo:


> no pongas cadáveres, la guerra es muy cruel y dura como para que nos enmierdemos y faltemos el respeto a los muertos.
> información, datos y análisis valen. cadáveres no.



No creo que se falte el respeto a los fallecidos, simplemente se muestra aquello con lo que tienen que lidiar sus compañeros de armas al tener que darles sepultura, además de los horrores de la guerra en sí. 
Entiendo que puede ofender y herir sensibilidades, y por eso he dejado de hacerlo aquí.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

"La guerra será prolongada, Rusia está preparando una ofensiva, su objetivo es tomar el control de toda Ucrania", - Secretario General de la OTAN

▪“Debemos estar preparados para un largo viaje porque, como notaron, Rusia no tiene la intención de renunciar a su objetivo principal: establecer el control sobre Ucrania”, dijo Stoltenberg en una entrevista con la BBC.
▪Según él, la movilización realizada en Rusia indica que la Federación Rusa volverá a la ofensiva.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Toda Ucrania celebra el cumpleaños del Nazi Bandera: concentración en Lviv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La ciudad de Lvov hay que reconocer que es bonita pero el oblast junto con Ivano Frankovski es un p. Estercolero tercermundista no de ahora si no desde hace 30 años. Que se lo quede la OTAN.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> La enemistad de Hungría con Ucrania socava la unidad de la UE contra Rusia, Financial Times.
> 
> ▪ Budapest ha suavizado las sanciones contra Rusia, se ha negado a entregar armas y otro tipo de ayuda militar a Kiev y ha bloqueado las conversaciones de Kiev sobre el acercamiento a la OTAN.
> ▪ La constante "postura antiucraniana" del Gobierno de Viktor Orban, que intenta "perjudicar a Kiev todo lo que puede" (por ejemplo, interrumpiendo una invitación a la reunión de noviembre de los ministros de Exteriores de la OTAN a un representante de Ucrania).
> ...



Los húngaros los únicos con cabeza entre los eurolerdos.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

El único traidor a su pueblo es el hijoPutin, que ha fanatizado y naZificado a sus ciudadanos y les ha metido en una guerra que significa su ruina.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> NADA DE TREGUAS-TRAMPA DE LA OTAN O LES ENGAÑARÁN DE NUEVO.
> 
> RENDICIÓN INCONDICIONAL.
> 
> ...



Si Putiniano traga con otra tregua tipo Minsk después de que públicamente los satánicos digan que se han reído de Rusia desde 2014 es para que lo cuelguen en la plaza roja.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> Pese al título, reparte ostias lindas a ambos bandos. Aunque a EEUU no lo menciona explícitamente y lo tiene que deducir el entrevistador... prueba de la censura y falta de libertad de la sociedad en que vivimos.
> 
> Los resaltes de color son míos.
> 
> ...



El francés ese pide la rendición de Rusia, eso si, mediante negociaciones que queda más elegante


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Ene 2023)

*t.me/fighter_bomber/10179*

Ayer tuvo lugar un evento único.

No solo a la escala de la Operación Militar Especial, sino a escala de la aviación militar en el mundo.

Un Su-35S derribó 2 helicópteros y 2 aviones en una patrulla de combate. Le tomó 2 horas.

No está claro sobre que aviones fueron derribados, ya sea un Su-24 y MiG-29, o un MiG-29 y un Su-25. Y un par de helicópteros Mi-8.

Pero eso no es sorprendente. La epopeya es que un Su-35S lo hizo todo en dos horas, gastando 4 misiles en total.

Debería haber una larga, larga ovación de pie.





*
t.me/SolovievLive/148494*



Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa usan señuelos aéreos E95M para activar los sistemas de defensa aérea de Ucrania. 

Están diseñados para imitar objetivos de cualquier tipo, desde un misil de crucero hasta un avión IL-76. 

Los señuelos no están equipados con explosivos, se envían al frente delante de una ola de drones y misiles de crucero auténticos. Después de eso, los sistemas de defensa aérea son identificados y destruidos por misiles anti-radar Kh-31 y Kh-58 lanzados por aviones SU-30 y SU-35. 


_*Explicación* con respecto al uso de drones como señuelos para desvelar las baterías antiaéreas. De esta manera se consigue que gasten munición en blancos falsos y detectar sus radares de tiro y descubierta para posteriormente ser destruidos.

Los drones E95M van equipados con lentes lunenberg, alguna vez he hablado de ellas indicando que los aviones stealth Norteamericanos F-22, F-35 y B-2 vuelan normalmente en tiempos de paz con este tipo de dispositivos instalados para aumentar su señal de retorno radar (RCS) y no desvelar la auténtica.

En este caso se están usando este tipo de lentes para simular con el dron diferentes objetos, puede ser desde un misil de crucero con bajo RCS a un IL-76 con un gran RCS.



_


----------



## delhierro (1 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Así es como los combatientes de las AFU intentan derribar los drones de Geranio/Shahid
> Equipos móviles en "yihad-móviles" y camiones con reflectores exploran los objetivos volantes y luego iluminan los drones, mientras que los ametralladores ya están intentando derribar los UAV.
> 
> 
> ...



Con una ametralladora lo veo complicado, con montajes multiples de 20mm en un camión o un blindado quizas cazaran alguno.

Lo que se ve cada dia , es la disminución de armamento digamos oficial. Van con recortes de saldo se aquí y de allí , lo que dice mucho de la enorme destrucción que estan haciendo los rusos. Si hicieran lo que tienen que hacer, podrian luego lanzar una ofensiva de invierno muy ventajosa.

----------

Siguiendo con los cohetes norcoreanos, en esta se me el cohete que lanzan.  Ojo a las aletas moviles, tienen guiado, por eso pueden darle al islote a 300km.







Los rusos estan gastando misiles con un alcance de 1500 km para destruir objetivos a los que podrian zurrar perfectamente con algo de este tipo. Aun mejor que las bombas planeadoras, porque el riesgo de contrabateria seria practicamente nulo.

Esto implica que no planificaron este tipo de guerra. De otra forma tendrian esa munición o algo similar. Los maceteros volantes son un avance pero tiene que poner a currar a sus ingenieros.


----------



## Aurkitu (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Yo respeto firmemente cualquier sesgo, lo que no tolero es que se me censure y se me prohíba colgar INFORMACIÓN, que no es ni opinión



¿Todavía con el mismo tema? Produce tristeza ver chavales que podrían ser tus hijos o padres destrozados con sus vidas segadas, da igual el bando. Con que las pongas en spoiler, es suficiente. Por aquí hay algunos que parecen tarados subiendo casquería humana directamente al hilo y se regodean de ello. Imagina que estás en casa con el ordenador, cualquiera que pase de la familia puede verlo. Un spoiler facilita la lectura y el hilo, y se evitan situaciones indeseables.

También como te dijeron existe _Veteranos_.


----------



## Iskra (1 Ene 2023)

Disculpas cabalerosamente aceptadas, Erras es humano y rectificar es de sabios, pero un personaje que se hace llamar el representante de un dios en la tierra, igual debería ser un poquito más prudente. ¿No creen?

*Chechenia acepta comunicado oficial del Vaticano pidiendo disculpas por las declaraciones del Papa Francisco* contra los chechenos, dijo Ramzan Kadyrov.

"Nos complace que se hayan dado cuenta de su error y perdió disculpas. Aceptamos las disculpas, pero les decimos a todos: <...> no toques los sentimientos de los chechenos. Somos responsables de esto", dijo durante directo.

A fines de noviembre, el Papa Francisco, en una entrevista publicada en la revista jesuita estadounidense America, llamó al personal militar de Buriatia y Chechenia "la parte más brutal de las tropas rusas en Ucrania".


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Aurkitu dijo:


> ¿Todavía con el mismo tema? Produce tristeza ver chavales que podrían ser tus hijos o padres destrozados con sus vidas segadas, da igual el bando. Con que las pongas en spoiler, es suficiente. Por aquí hay algunos que parecen tarados subiendo casquería humana directamente al hilo y se regodean de ello. Imagina que estás en casa con el ordenador, cualquiera que pase de la familia puede verlo. Un spoiler facilita la lectura y el hilo, y se evitan situaciones indeseables.
> 
> También como te dijeron existe _Veteranos_.



Voy a ir editando y poniendo en spoiler.
El tema de la libertad de expresión, la libertad de inquirir y la libertad de alcance es importantísimo, como bien dijo Andrew Torba, porque sustenta nuestra civilización, por eso constituye la Primera Enmienda americana (aunque la Segunda también lo es).









Andrew Torba: Ya no podemos darnos el lujo de otorgar poder alguno a tiranos mezquinos que se creen reyes-dioses – Rambla Libre


Andrew Torba. CEO de Gab. Elon Musk está sobre sus cabezas cuando se trata de libertad de expresión. Musk está aprendiendo rápidamente que para ejecutar una plataforma de libertad de expresión se necesitan dos cosas: piel dura y un compromiso fanático con la libertad de expresión, incluso cuando...




ramblalibre.com













Andrew Torba: Sobre la libertad de expresión y la libertad de alcance – Rambla Libre


Andrew Torba. CEO de gab.com. De vez en cuando aparece alguien nuevo y afirma apoyar la libertad de expresión. Hago todo lo posible para darle mi análisis de la situación de manera objetiva. A menudo, esto es difícil de hacer en mi posición como CEO de Gab porque muchas personas descartan mi...




ramblalibre.com





En Veteranos aún no puedo entrar, además de que se limitaría el alcance de la información.
Si se produce una situación indeseable por inquirir y documentarme, sería culpa de quien se sienta molesto y ofendido, no mía ni de quien lo vea. 
Además, entiendo que Salman Rushdie dijera que "debe haber libertad para ofender para que haya libertad de expresión".
Pero si, voy a corregir mis comentarios previos


----------



## Iskra (1 Ene 2023)

Recordemos que no solo de la sangre de civiles de Donetsk se alimenta la hydra nazi jojola.
Ojo al dibujo de 1945 que pongo debajo.
El 30 de diciembre, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra Alchevsk desde el sistema estadounidense de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS) HIMARS, se dispararon 12 cohetes contra la ciudad.
Como resultado del bombardeo, 2 edificios de albergues en la calle Leningradskaya fueron destruidos. El edificio de la biblioteca del Instituto Técnico Estatal de Donbass (DonSTI) y 5 edificios residenciales resultaron dañados.
También bajo fuego estaba Stajanov y Brianka.








Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me








Alrededor de 170 civiles, incluidos 21 niños, murieron en LNR el año pasado debido a los bombardeos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, 455 personas resultaron heridas.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

Viendo los últimos 300 años de historia rusa, con continuas invasiones, población de segunda colonizada, injerencias en otros Estados para desestabilizarlos.....lo mejor que le puede pasar al planeta es que colapse y desaparezca troceada en 10 pedazos.


----------



## Iskra (1 Ene 2023)

*Vladimir Putin entregó hoy un premio estatal, el grado de la Orden de San Jorge III, al general Sergei Surovikin*. Surovikin era conocido antes gracias a su exitoso trabajo durante la campaña siria, pero la campaña en Ucrania lo hizo lo más reconocible posible, ya que se convirtió en la cara de la operación, personificando el mando directo de la operación.

El nombre de Surovikin está asociado con una exitosa serie de ataques contra la infraestructura ucraniana, que comenzó del 10 al 12 de octubre y continúa hasta el día de hoy, incluidos los ataques de hoy en Kiev y otras ciudades. Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa ya han logrado un éxito considerable en él, que es reconocido tanto en Ucrania como en Occidente. Además, después del nombramiento de Surovikin, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF pudieron estabilizar la situación en el frente, aunque esto fue acompañado por una retirada forzada de la cabeza de puente en la margen derecha del Dnepr. El enemigo nunca pudo capturar Svatovo (que se suponía que sería tomada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania el 17 de octubre). La situación también se estabilizó en las direcciones de Kupyansk y Krasnolimansk.

En el nuevo año, no solo se esperan operaciones defensivas, sino también ofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, por lo tanto, esperan un mando y control competente y firme de las tropas y el logro de resultados que permitan a nuestro país alcanzar los objetivos de la operación militar en Ucrania de Sergey Surovikin.









Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me





Felicidades al general que, por cierto, también tiene cierto parecido a Don Limpio. Por la calva y por su gran poder de limpieza y desinfección.

Edito con algo que me he encontrado después.
Para los que sepan leer los labios, y obviamente, también ruso, Surovikin le preguntó:" ¿cómo vamos?" y Putin le responde..., :"¡vas bien, Surovikin, vas bien!."


----------



## ROBOTECH (1 Ene 2023)

delhierro dijo:


> Con una ametralladora lo veo complicado, con montajes multiples de 20mm en un camión o un blindado quizas cazaran alguno.
> 
> Lo que se ve cada dia , es la disminución de armamento digamos oficial. Van con recortes de saldo se aquí y de allí , lo que dice mucho de la enorme destrucción que estan haciendo los rusos. Si hicieran lo que tienen que hacer, podrian luego lanzar una ofensiva de invierno muy ventajosa.
> 
> ...



Supuestamente no los producían por pactos con EEUU y ya han comprado misiles de media distancia a Irán.
Seguramente serán parte del intercambio a cambio de los 24 Sukhoi Su-35 que Rusia les ha enviado a los iraníes.

Rusia debería de hacer lo mismo con Corea del Norte... enviar parte del petróleo sobrante (si lo hay) y mucho gas a cambio de que los coreanos les cedan algún misil... lo ideal sería que los coreanos enviasen 10.000 tíos a Ucrania, aunque fuera a retaguardia... Pero los rusos no están interesados DE MOMENTO, en escalar el conflicto, para que los polacos no tengan excusas parar mandar tropas de forma oficial a Ucrania.
Pero bueno, siempre podrían mandar un contingente de voluntarios norcoreanos...


Sigo pensando que los americanos se han metido en un berenjenal del que van a salir escaldados. Un país como Corea del Norte, si es pertrechado por Rusia, puede poner en jaque a Corea del Sur y Japón. No importa que Corea del Norte pierda, Corea del Sur y Japón serían destruidos por 30 años.

Los rusos lo que tienen que hacer es ponerse a fabricar S-300 y S-400 como locos y mandarlos a Corea del Norte, Siria e Irán.


----------



## Iskra (1 Ene 2023)

*El Ejército de Ucrania iba a destruir la presa del río Dniéper, publica The Washington Post*

(https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2022/12/29/ukraine-offensive-kharkiv-kherson-donetsk/)
Las FFAA ucranianas admitieron que querían volar la estructura para desbordar el río en Kajovka, y de hecho abrieron 3 agujeros con lanzamisiles HIMARS, aunque dijeron que en ningún caso pretendían inundar las cercanías de los pueblos y que solo querían que el caudal se elevara lo suficiente para bloquear los cruces que utilizaban las tropas rusas.

El traslado del Ejército ruso de Jersón ordenado por el general Serguéi Surovikin, que tomó las riendas del operativo militar en Ucrania en octubre, fue alabado en Occidente. El propio The Washington Post afirmó que el minado que dejaron atrás las tropas rusas cubrió su retirada, y el think tank estadounidense Rand Corporation afirma que Surovikin evitó un "baño de sangre para los soldados rusos".

(el OJO en)

The Washington Post puntualiza también que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania solo pudieron llevar a cabo esta contraofensiva debido al apoyo de la OTAN.

Cosas de la desinformación inherente a toda guerra. ¿Era necesario retirarse de Jersón? Pues parece que dadas las circunstancias (que ya se comentaban en su momento) parece que sí. En todo caso, tampoco hay que ver traiciones por doquier.


----------



## Octubrista (1 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Los húngaros los únicos con cabeza entre los eurolerdos.



Algunos dirigentes húngaros aún saben que los anglos, en ese afán de liquidación de los antiguos Imperios Centrales de Europa, perjudicaron gravemente al pueblo húngaro.

Conozco rumanos en España que en el ámbito doméstico de sus familias hablan húngaro.
Y eso que muchos húngaros abandonaron Rumanía, pero sigue habiendo muchos, lo mismo sucede en territorios de lo que hoy es Ucrania, Eslovaquia, etc.

Curiosamente el idioma húngaro sólo es oficial, fuera de Hungría, en un territorio de lo que hoy es Serbia, pero en ningún país más.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Ene 2023)

delhierro dijo:


> Con una ametralladora lo veo complicado, con montajes multiples de 20mm en un camión o un blindado quizas cazaran alguno.
> 
> Lo que se ve cada dia , es la disminución de armamento digamos oficial. Van con recortes de saldo se aquí y de allí , lo que dice mucho de la enorme destrucción que estan haciendo los rusos. Si hicieran lo que tienen que hacer, podrian luego lanzar una ofensiva de invierno muy ventajosa.
> 
> ...



No es que lo planificaran, ni tuvieran capacidad para ello, simplemente es que lo tenían prohibido por el tratado que firmaron la URSS y los EEUU para salir de la crisis de los Euromisiles, el extinto (en 2019) tratado de sobre Fuerzas Nucleares de rango intermedio.









Tratado sobre Fuerzas Nucleares de Rango Intermedio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Los países firmantes de este tratado, la URSS y los EEUU se comprometieron a retirar y destruir sus misiles balísticos IRBM Pershing II y SS-20 Saber y también a la eliminación de los misiles crucero BGM-109 Tomahawk lanzados desde tierra estacionados en Europa (los misiles de crucero de lanzamiento aéreo o naval estaban fuera de este tratado).

Además se comprometieron a no desarrollar nuevos misiles balísticos IRBM (con un alcance de entre +500 y 5.500 Kms), por eso otros países como China, Corea del Norte, Israel, Iran, India, Pakistan, etc... Si disponen de misiles balísticos IRBM.

De hecho Rusia dispone de misiles balísticos de corto alcance (SRBM) Iskander M con un alcance máximo de 500 Kms y después ya pasa directamente a misiles balísticos ICBM.

Por cierto, tanto Rusia como los EEUU están de nuevo desarrollando y probando nuevos modelos de misiles IRBM... Estamos volviendo a la locura y el peligro de la Guerra Fria a pasos agigantados.


----------



## Sergei Mamani (1 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> *t.me/fighter_bomber/10179*
> 
> Ayer tuvo lugar un evento único.
> 
> ...








List of aircraft losses during the Russo-Ukrainian War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




según este recopilatorio solo un SU-35 ha sido perdido
me sorprende la cantidad de SU-34 derribados, la verdad que el creador de la wiki esa es bastante pro-ucra, cuando cae un avión-helicoptero ruso lo suma de inmediato pero no las ultimas perdidas ucras que han sido varias
por qué rusia no usará los MIG-29? total ya pronto serán dado de baja




Total:173 aircraft179 aircraft7 aircraftAircraft losses Airframe




Ukraine




RussiaOthersAero L-39 Albatros1—Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21——1 ()Mikoyan MiG-2922—3 ()Mikoyan MiG-31—1Sukhoi Su-2417 (1 damaged)9 (2 damaged)Sukhoi Su-2515 (1 damaged)19 (2 damaged)Sukhoi Su-278 (2 damaged)—Sukhoi Su-30—11 (1 damaged)Sukhoi Su-34—17Sukhoi Su-35—1Ilyushin Il-763 (1 captured)—Antonov An-121 (damaged)—Antonov An-221 (damaged)—Antonov An-2631Antonov An-281 (damaged)—Antonov An-1241 (damaged)—Antonov/Taqnia An-1321Antonov An-2251—Antonov An-741—Avia Systems ASU-1 Valkrja2Mil Mi-24 (3 captured)—Mil Mi-82110Mil Mi-141—Mil Mi-24/3549Mil Mi-28—6Kamov Ka-52—24 (5 damaged)IAR 330——1 (




)Cessna 1521 ()Cessna 1722 (2 damaged)KhaZ-301Unknown helicopter1——Unknown fixed wing aircraft22Unknown UAV/UCAV1Chekan UAV——1 (




)Tupolev Tu-22M—1 (damaged)Tupolev Tu-95—1 (damaged)Tupolev Tu-1415—Tupolev Tu-1436—Eleron-3SV [ru]—6 (3 captured)Kronshtadt Orion—2Orlan-10/20/30 and mod.—43 (3 captured)ZALA 421-16—7Forpost—2UA Dynamics Punisher1—Baykar Bayraktar TB215—Bayraktar Mini UAV1—Athlon-Avia A1-SM Furia15 (1 captured)—Granat-4 [uk]11Leleka-1002—Latochka—1_Korsar_—1Merlin VR—1Mohajer-6—1Supercam S 350/450—2 (1 captured)Spectator M13—SkyEye 50002—Spaitech Sparrow2—Ukrjet UJ-22 Airborne1—Ukrspecsystems PD-11 (captured)WB Electronics Warmate1—ITEC Skif1—AeroVironment RQ-20 Puma1 (captured)—


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Voy a ir editando y poniendo en spoiler.
> El tema de la libertad de expresión, la libertad de inquirir y la libertad de alcance es importantísimo, como bien dijo Andrew Torba, porque sustenta nuestra civilización, por eso constituye la Primera Enmienda americana (aunque la Segunda también lo es).
> 
> 
> ...



La libertad de expresión es eso libertad de expresión pon tu unas fotos de porno infantil y veras donde se acaba tu libertad de expresión entre rejas y bien hecho.

Si te refieres a poner muertos, pues parte de lo mismo, no sabes lo que a los médicos y sanitarios de guerra les cuesta operar o tratar a un compañero, has de abstraerte de tus sentimientos y tratarlo lo mejor posible pero pensando que es un trozo de carne, no una persona sino no eres lo suficientemente objetivo, poner esas fotos de muertos no ayuda a entender la guerra, salvo que sean de civiles y que infrinjan claramente la convención de ginebra como denuncia expresa a quien lo realizo.

Que te muestren la foto de unos tanques destrozados o de unos soldados muertos no aporta información, lo que interesa es el conjunto, el numero total de tanques destruidos, de que tipo y donde, lo mismo para los soldados que son personas humanas y a diferencia de los tanques se les ha de tener un respeto.

Por eso no me interesan los post de fotos de muertos, ni de tanques destruidos, me gusta tener una visión total que esos post no dan, no aportan nada, salvo el recordarte que todos acabaremos muertos tarde o temprano.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Iskra (1 Ene 2023)

Sobre el refuerzo de las defensas aéreas rusas y la amenaza de ataques ucranianos (https://rybar.ru/s/piwigo/upload/2022/12/31/20221231211859-8f56dafe.jpg) - Rybar (Рыбарь) y la Crónica Militar

*Ya hemos escrito sobre los preparativos de las AFU para lanzar ataques kamikaze con drones contra las principales ciudades rusas *alejadas de la línea del frente. Los ataques contra el aeródromo de Dyagilevo, en la región de Riazán, y las tres incursiones contra Engels-2, en la región de Sarátov, son sólo los primeros intentos de poner a prueba las capacidades de la defensa aérea rusa en lugares estratégicamente importantes.

En el primer ataque contra el aeródromo estratégico de la región de Sarátov, el dron voló a una altitud de 34 metros (la altura de un edificio de diez plantas), lo que redujo al mínimo su capacidad de detección.

Por lo tanto, el refuerzo de la agrupación de defensa antiaérea de la capital se produce por una razón: el mando sabe muy bien qué objetos interesan ahora a las AFU.

(Рыбарь)*¿Están trabajando las AFU en sus propias municiones de barrera?*

La parte ucraniana está trabajando activamente en la mejora del rendimiento de los obsoletos drones soviéticos Strizh y Reis. Una constelación de satélites de países occidentales suministra a Kiev información de reconocimiento y de otro tipo sobre la situación terrestre en torno a lugares estratégicos.

Además, las FFAA de Ucrania están trabajando activamente en nuevos drones con submuniciones bajo la dirección de ingenieros occidentales. 

Según nuestros datos, *las AFU ya han entregado hasta 2.000 UAV kamikazes de varios tipos* -incluyendo actualizaciones de diseños occidentales existentes y UAV de conversión del tipo avión producido por el complejo militar-industrial ucraniano.

¿Qué aviones no tripulados podrían utilizarse?

*▪"Kulon" (Ucrania)*Este UAV es una copia exacta del avión no tripulado Geran-2 con una carga útil de 50-60 kg. El dron puede ser lanzado con un alcance de hasta 1000 km.
*▪ "Gorlica" (Ucrania)*Este tipo de dron ha estado en desarrollo por la compañía Antonov desde 2017, pero no ha pasado a la producción en masa. Con el apoyo de ingenieros de países de la OTAN (Canadá, Francia, Suiza), los UAV construidos se han perfeccionado para volar a mayor distancia.
*▪Air Launched Effects/ALE (EE.UU.)*Desarrollado activamente por empresas militares-industriales estadounidenses, la gama de pequeños vehículos aéreos lanzados puede utilizarse en situaciones de combate intenso.Los vehículos aéreos no tripulados son ligeros y la versión original era capaz de realizar ataques a distancias de hasta 350 km. Las versiones mejoradas son más inmunes a las interferencias y constituyen objetivos difíciles para los radares.
*▪Altius-600 *Otro pequeño UAV aerotransportado diseñado para ser lanzado simultáneamente como parte de un "enjambre interactivo" para suprimir activos enemigos detrás de las líneas enemigas. Tiene un alcance de hasta 450 km y una autonomía de vuelo de cuatro horas. Puede lanzarse desde helicópteros y algunos drones de gran tamaño, incluido el MQ-1C, del que se habló (Рыбарь) hace un par de semanas.
*▪HERO-125 *Se trata de un UAV de la familia de los bombarderos más pequeños. Desarrollado por la empresa israelí UVision Air Ltd. Pesa 125 kg, lleva una ojiva de 30 kg y es capaz de atacar objetivos a una distancia de 230 km.
*▪Mugin-5*Utilizado repetidamente para ataques contra Crimea. El dron original SkyEye 4450 de fabricación china y sus modificaciones fueron utilizados por las AFU para atacar la refinería de Novoshajtinsk.
En general, no es tan importante qué modelo de UAV utilizarán las formaciones ucranianas para atacar durante las fiestas de Año Nuevo. El personal de las fuerzas de seguridad está ahora en alerta máxima. Por supuesto, de acuerdo con la lógica de los conflictos en Chechenia y Siria, se prepararán para ataques del 1 al 5 de enero, pero lo más probable es que una incursión tenga lugar después de las fiestas.

Así que las medidas de refuerzo son, por supuesto, algo positivo. Pero lo principal es que el refuerzo no vaya seguido de una relajación.

Enlace de la fuente y foto de los juguetes.








Eureka news


Sobre el refuerzo de las defensas aéreas rusas y la amenaza de ataques ucranianos - Rybar y la Crónica Militar Ya hemos escrito sobre los preparativos de las AFU para lanzar ataques kamikaze con drones contra las principales ciudades rusas alejadas de la línea del frente. Los ataques contra el...




t.me


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La libertad de expresión es eso libertad de expresión pon tu unas fotos de porno infantil y veras donde se acaba tu libertad de expresión entre rejas y bien hecho.
> 
> Si te refieres a poner muertos, pues parte de lo mismo, no sabes lo que a los médicos y sanitarios de guerra les cuesta operar o tratar a un compañero, has de abstraerte de tus sentimientos y tratarlo lo mejor posible pero pensando que es un trozo de carne, no una persona sino no eres lo suficientemente objetivo, poner esas fotos de muertos no ayuda a entender la guerra, salvo que sean de civiles y que infrinjan claramente la convención de ginebra como denuncia expresa a quien lo realizo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, ni Gab ni Rumble ni ninguna plataforma social o de vídeos permiten la pornografía infantil, porque es delictiva.
Tampoco se permiten amenazas ni posts alentando a la violencia.
Pero bueno, estoy corrigiendo mis comentarios previos y he abierto el nuevo hilo para poder informar desde esa perspectiva, sin que nadie pueda quejarse ni sentirse ofendido.


----------



## Iskra (1 Ene 2023)

Lista de canales rusos en Telegram. Por si a alguien le interesa. Para mí ya es demasiado








2023 ☭ in Fidelista por Siempre


2022 год стал для всех нас особенным. В разных ипостасях и формулировках. Но в этом году многие отечественные Телеграм-каналы смогли сплотиться друг с другом и нести в общество разнообразную по тональности информацию, которая, однако, призвана лишь для одного — поддержать нашу любимую Россию...




t.me





Y dejo otra que puse hace días porque preguntaba un compañero páginas atrás. La última lista, en español.
*Los 10 mejores canales militares de Telegram de 2022 según los expertos del agregador Asphalt (Асфальт):*

01. Rybar @rybar
02. warGonzo @wargonzo
03. Kotsnews @sashakots.
04. Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok.
05. Coronelcassad @boris_rozhin
06. Alexander Khodakovsky @aleksandr_skif.
07. Igor Ivanovich Strelkov @strelkovii
08. Paz hoy con "Yuriy Podolyaka" @yurasumy
09. Poddubny |Z|O|V| edition @epoddubny
10. Sladkov + @Sladkov_plus

* Top 10 Canales de difusión 2022 según los expertos agregador Asphalt Асфальт*

01. Kadyrov_95 @RKadyrov_95
02. Rybar @rybar
03. BRIEF @rusbrief
04. Igor Strelkov @strelkovii.
05. WarGonzo @wargonzo.
06. MARDAN @mardanaka
07. Paz hoy con "Yuriy Podolyaka" @yurasumy
08. Yuri Baranchik @barantchik
09. Oκτagon @octagonmedia
10. Nuestro Regnum @regnum_na

*La lista de los canales amistosos que defienden la verdad*

@ElOjoEn - el OJO en
@curiosasignal - La señal curiosa
@FrentedelEste - Frente del Este
@rusa_alena - rusa_alena
@Dolar_kaput - Dólar kaput
@BlancoAzulRojo - Blanco, azul y rojo
@infodefSPAIN - InfoDefensaESPAÑOL
@NoticasDesbloqueadas - Noticias desbloqueadas 
@yonojui - yo no jui
@undiacomo - Un día como hoy
@antiescualidos - Antiescuálidos
@surf_noise_sp - ROKOT| TORMENTA
@InfoRusia - InfoRusia
@guerrasygeo - Guerras y Geopolítica
@enplenaluz - EN PLENA LUZ
@elenakoles17 - Revelando la Verdad
@DOMBASSMEXICO - DOMBASS LATINOAMERICA
@elmundoalrevespodcast - El Mundo al Revés
@guerraDonbas - La Guerra en Donbas


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

Para los no entendidos en carros rusos...


----------



## llabiegu (1 Ene 2023)

kopke dijo:


> Si escap
> 
> Veremos qué es de ellos cuando los atrapen.



Los de Wagner los encontrarán y les aplicaran la justicia del mazo.
No me gustaría estar en su pellejo

Enviado desde mi 2201116SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Ene 2023)

En esta guerra de la OTAN contra Rusia asistimos a cosas estrafalarias, países que se quedan sin capacidad de rastreo marítimo….








Defensa comprará 14 aviones tras quedarse sin patrulla marítima


El Ejército del Aire suplirá la carencia con los C-295 de Airbus por 1.140 millones



www.abc.es


----------



## Guaguei (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## vladimirovich (1 Ene 2023)

Octubrista dijo:


> Algunos dirigentes húngaros aún saben que los anglos, en ese afán de liquidación de los antiguos Imperios Centrales de Europa, perjudicaron gravemente al pueblo húngaro.
> 
> Conozco rumanos en España que en el ámbito doméstico de sus familias hablan húngaro.
> Y eso que muchos húngaros abandonaron Rumanía, pero sigue habiendo muchos, lo mismo sucede en territorios de lo que hoy es Ucrania, Eslovaquia, etc.
> ...



Hungría y Serbia son los 2 países que han salido mas malparados en Europa en el Siglo XX....es lógico que su entusiasmo por el NWO anglo sea cuanto menos dudoso.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bueno bueno, con tiempo.
> Por aclarar las cosas, ¿Tu no decías que el Invierno era muy suave y que no iba a pasar nada con el gas?.
> 
> Aclaramelo que en asuntos de apuestas voy primero.



Sir, el invierno está siendo suave por el gran número de manchas solares presentes en el astro rey. Es el nuevo ciclo solar que comienza con fuerza. Mira esta imagen, es de hoy. La siguiente es del 18 de Diciembre. Por eso tenemos temperaturas altas:













Aquí hay un histórico de imágenes desde el 18 del pasado mes hasta el presente: https://soho.nascom.nasa.gov/data/LATEST/latest-hmiCum.html


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Ene 2023)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> List of aircraft losses during the Russo-Ukrainian War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, solo un Su-35S ha sido derribado hasta la fecha.

Con respecto al alto número de Su-34 (el patito infernal como le llaman) esto es debido al uso de tácticas erróneas en su empleo, se han empleado en bombardeos a baja cota en el frente para dar apoyo aéreo y bueno, eso lo pueden hacer pero corriendo un riesgo enorme dado el altísimo número de manpads de todo origen que tiene el Ejercito Ucraniano.

En definitiva, han usado un Su-34 como si fuera un Su-25 y esto ocasiona pérdidas.

Con respecto a lo del recopilatorio de la wikipedia tengo tu misma opinión, no es imparcial y francamente creo que la manipulación es clara.

Lo de los Mig-29 se ha comentado que pueden haber varias razones,

Mig-29 A/S - 9.12 y 9.13 de tiempos de la URSS solo quedan 2 escuadrones operativos, uno en Armavir y otro en Erevan (Armenia), el de Armavir está en el proceso de transición al Su-30SM.

Mig-29SMT - 9.17 quedan 3 escuadrones basados en Kursk, Milerovo y Astrakhan y también alguno de ellos esta ya en proceso de transición al Su-30SM.

Mig-35 - La VKS tiene entre 8 y 10 unidades hasta la fecha, se produce y se firmó una orden de 24 unidades pero no es un avión de interés para la Fuerza Aérea Rusa debido a que aporta poco con respecto al Su-30SM y es más caro.

Volviendo a porque no se les esta viendo, en principio es lógico que no usen los Mig-29 9.12 y 9.13 dado que son los mismos que usa Ucrania. Me imagino que lo hacen para no tener problemas de estar usando 2 tipos distintos de IFF (identificación amigo/enemigo).

Con respecto a no usar los SMT que son cazabombarderos más modernos que los 9.12 y 9.13 pues solo podemos pensar que los motivos sean similares, que no dispongan de un sistema moderno de IFF como los Su-30SM, Su-35S, Su-25SM, Su-24SM y Su-34.

Aparte de eso, me imagino que aunque todos los combates aire-aire sean a larga distancia tampoco les debe hacer mucha ilusión poder llegar a confundirse si en algún caso el combate pasa a cercano.

Por cierto, aun teniendo en cuenta esto recuerdo haber visto un vídeo de pilotos de Wagner donde se ve 2 Su-25 y lo que parece un Mig-29 en una salida de bombardeo. La calidad del vídeo y la distancia a los aviones no me permite asegurarlo, pero diría que es un Mig-29 y no un Su-30SM.

De hecho tendría sentido, Wagner que se sepa vuela Su-24, Su-25 y Mig-29.


----------



## España1 (1 Ene 2023)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1312578



Un respeto. Ha sido votado por millones de anglos…

Haha, no. Que se joda la pérfida Albión


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

En Makiivka, las AFU supuestamente atacaron una base rusa que estaba ubicada en el antiguo edificio de la Escuela 19, matando o hiriendo a muchos soldados rusos. Los lugareños se preguntan por qué nadie habla de ello y están enojados porque su 'gobierno' está tratando de actuar como si todo estuviera bien.

Los lugareños dicen que todo está rodeado y nadie puede entrar. El edificio estaba lleno de soldados movilizados.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## kopke (1 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si, solo un Su-35S ha sido derribado hasta la fecha.
> 
> Con respecto al alto número de Su-34 (el patito infernal como le llaman) esto es debido al uso de tácticas erróneas en su empleo, se han empleado en bombardeos a baja cota en el frente para dar apoyo aéreo y bueno, eso lo pueden hacer pero corriendo un riesgo enorme dado el altísimo número de manpads de todo origen que tiene el Ejercito Ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Según esta página, Ucrania ha perdido 173 aviones y Rusia 179. Para Rusia no es una pérdida significativa.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

¿Lleva el genocida hijoPutin un chaleco antibalas delante de sus actores?


----------



## Pat (1 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Por entonces Kiev era el capital del imperio "*Kievan Rus"* que comerciaba con Turquía mientras que Mosco aun era un pantano.

Para poner lo en contexto; Mosco atacando a Kiev es como el USA atacando al UK.


----------



## mazuste (1 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra de la OTAN contra Rusia asistimos a cosas estrafalarias, países que se quedan sin capacidad de rastreo marítimo….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que, por supuesto, tendrán que comprar a EEUU...
Así se salva de la depresión a los yanquis: exprimiendo a Europa.


----------



## Iskra (1 Ene 2023)

*Ucranianos de bien, celebran año nuevo en Moscú, con canciones ucranianas.*
Saben dónde celebrar el Año Nuevo, en la capital del "agresor"y no en el metro de Kiev.
¿Un ruso puede bailar así en centro de Kiev?








Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Guaguei (1 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> ¿Lleva el genocida hijoPutin un chaleco antibalas delante de sus actores?



puede que ese no sea putin, debe ser el clon, mirale la oreja, putin debe estar en cuidados intensivos por sus numerosas endermedades


----------



## NPI (1 Ene 2023)

Pat dijo:


> Por entonces Kiev era el capital del imperio "*Kievan Rus"* que comerciaba con Turquía mientras que Mosco aun era un pantano.
> 
> Para poner lo en contexto; Mosco atacando a Kiev es como el USA atacando al UK.



El PANCHO DISFRAZADO de INGLÉS ataca de nuevo


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Ene 2023)

Presunto uso de imágenes generadas por ordenador (CGI) en este famoso vídeo del derribo de un misil de crucero por un manpad.



*t.me/missilesnukes/7673*

El misil desaparece detrás del poste, ni la altura ni la dirección son correctas en el segundo intento de manpad.


----------



## Iskra (1 Ene 2023)

Muy malas noticias desde Makeievka, pero sin sangre como le gustaba al psicópta este que andaba por aquí.
Mas 300 nuestros chicos fallecidos... No 600 como dicen ucros, pero ya cantidad en misma noche mas de 300 es pérdida muy grande..








Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me





No sé si lo entiendo bien..¿Estaban de fiesta?!!Joder!!!
Así parece. Terrible.








Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me




Es el sitio donde noche pasada, exactamente a las 00:01 fascistas ucros dispararon con HIMARS y han matado más de 300 nuestros movilizados...

Último comentario: El alto cargo que dio esta posibilidad a los ucros, sera castigado.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

*Rusia derriba un avión militar ucraniano
*
Una aeronave de combate ucraniana fue derribada por un caza ruso. Días antes, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas también destruyeron dos cazas MiG-29, un avión de combate supersónico Su-24, una aeronave monoplaza Su-25 y varios helicópteros Mi-8.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## orcblin (1 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


> puede que ese no sea putin, debe ser el clon, mirale la oreja, putin debe estar en cuidados intensivos por sus numerosas endermedades



Es como en los Simpsons..
Tiene tantos virus y enfermedades que una contrarresta a la otra y se le ve tan pancho..
La otra opción es que la prensa nos este mintiendo.. opción que todo hombre de bien debe descartar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## ROBOTECH (1 Ene 2023)

*[Asedio de Bajmut] Ucrania a 3 ciudades de perder todo Bajmut: Ivanivske, Pidhorodne y Yahidne





*


*Actualización del Frente Bakhmut:* El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania informó sorprendentemente que los combates ahora están en el área de Ivanivske, una ciudad al suroeste de la ciudad de Bakhmut.

A través de Ivanivske se encuentra la importante carretera a Konstyantynivka, una importante base de despliegue avanzada. Perder el control de la carretera, significaría perder una ruta importante de refuerzo y reabastecimiento.

Y lo que es más preocupante, los rusos ni siquiera necesitan atacar Ivanivske directamente para cortar el camino. Solo necesitan girar hacia el norte hasta la periferia suroeste de Bakhmut para cortarlo.

En el norte de la ciudad de Bakhmut, la lucha se está librando en Pidhorodne y Krasna Hora. Particularmente en Pidhorodne, si la defensa ucraniana no logra resistir y la lucha se extiende a Yahidne, entonces la ruta de reabastecimiento a Slovyansk desaparecerá.

Si suceden ambos escenarios, Ucrania tendrá dificultades para tomar decisiones difíciles para retirarse a través de la única carretera que queda a través de Khromove, al norte de la ruta de Ivanivske, o arriesgarse a un posible cerco de todas las fuerzas ucranianas en Bakhmut.









[ Siege of Bakhmut ] Ukraine 3 towns away frm losing entire Bakhmut: Ivanivske, Pidhorodne & Yahidne - Defense Politics Asia


Update from the Bakhmut Front: Ukrainian Defense Ministry shockingly reported that fighting is now in the area of Ivanivske, a town South-West-West of Bakhmut City. Through Ivanivske lies the important highway to Konstyantynivka, a major forward deployment base. Losing control of the highway...




defensepoliticsasia.com






*Reporte completo:

*


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Octubrista dijo:


> Algunos dirigentes húngaros aún saben que los anglos, en ese afán de liquidación de los antiguos Imperios Centrales de Europa, perjudicaron gravemente al pueblo húngaro.
> 
> Conozco rumanos en España que en el ámbito doméstico de sus familias hablan húngaro.
> Y eso que muchos húngaros abandonaron Rumanía, pero sigue habiendo muchos, lo mismo sucede en territorios de lo que hoy es Ucrania, Eslovaquia, etc.
> ...



Hungria perdió el 70% de su territorio en el tratado de Trianon tras la primera guerra mundial, MEDIA Croacia incluida Zagreb, Eslovenia, suroeste de Ucrania, parte de Eslovaquia y República Checa era territorio húngaro, además perdieron su salida al mar, te aseguro que no lo han olvidado doy fe de ello , viví allí durante 12 veranos completos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Guaguei (1 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



tu mirale bien la oreja, ese no es putin


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ene 2023)

todo va bien


----------



## coscorron (1 Ene 2023)

Ultimate dijo:


> Me pregunto que falta hace que abra ese nuevo hilo existiendo ya este desde hace lustros, 2013.
> 
> En este hilo no hay censura, como el título de "su" hilo parece indicar. Solo hay respeto a los muertos y uso del spoiler si las ímagenes son muy explícitas.
> 
> ...



Es que alguien le ha dicho que la casquería es innecesaria y sobra y bueno el prefiere dedicarse a poner casquería por su cuenta en un hilo de casquería y a mi parece bien ... La información viene bien la casquería es desagradable e innecesaria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Ene 2023)

pues en rusia la ley permite las web pedofilas



Alvin Red dijo:


> La libertad de expresión es eso libertad de expresión pon tu unas fotos de porno infantil y veras donde se acaba tu libertad de expresión entre rejas y bien hecho.
> 
> Si te refieres a poner muertos, pues parte de lo mismo, no sabes lo que a los médicos y sanitarios de guerra les cuesta operar o tratar a un compañero, has de abstraerte de tus sentimientos y tratarlo lo mejor posible pero pensando que es un trozo de carne, no una persona sino no eres lo suficientemente objetivo, poner esas fotos de muertos no ayuda a entender la guerra, salvo que sean de civiles y que infrinjan claramente la convención de ginebra como denuncia expresa a quien lo realizo.
> 
> ...


----------



## coscorron (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Yo respeto firmemente cualquier sesgo, lo que no tolero es que se me censure y se me prohíba colgar INFORMACIÓN, que no es ni opinión



Nadie te prohibe nada pero todos sabemos que los soldados mueren en la guerra y colgar fotos de cadaveres es simplemente mal gusto.


----------



## Iskra (1 Ene 2023)

Informan de que en Makeievka un HIMARS mató a decenas de soldados rusos a los que el comandante del batallón metió en un edificio CIVIL. En vez de vender como los ucranianos que "atacan civiles", como lleva haciendo Ucrania toda la guerra, los rusos piden explicaciones y reclaman responsabilidades. En redes sociales reclaman la cabeza del responsable militar

Joder, qué crimen y qué cagada.


----------



## Curroesteja (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Eso es, pero mientras nos ponen la foto de Aylan para que llenemos el continente de sirios, afganos, iraquíes, marroquíes, argelinos, tunecinos y sudaneses, pero nos censuran las fotos de las víctimas de los islamistas.
> Nos ponen imágenes de las hambrunas del África subsahariana, para que se nos encoja el corazón y dejemos entrar ilegalemente a subsaharianos, pero no las de las hambrunas de la China de Mao ni las del período especial de Cuba (entre 1991 y 1993, mucha gente no sabe que Cuba necesitó de 1994 a 2007 para recuperar el PIB de 1990).
> De Tiananmen hay imágenes muchísimo más duras que la del tanque, yo las tengo al igual que muchos disidentes de la China continental y de Hong Kong, sin olvidarnos de las barbaridades del Tíbet y Xinjiang. De hecho, hay hasta imágenes de cómo les extraen los órganos de forma no quirúrgica y a lo vivo para después traficar con ellos, e incluso se pudo recopilar un documental.
> *Los hospitales chinos cobran 30.000 dólares por córnea, 62.000 por riñón y hasta 130.000 por hígado y corazón.
> ...



Tu no tienes nada de Tiannamen
En todo caso las declaraciones de los periodistas españoles que filmaron la escena del tanque, que reconocen que no sólo es que no hubiera violencia si no que estuvieron retenidos por la CIA que les dijo lo que tenían que contar de aquello que ellos vieron.


----------



## Praktica (1 Ene 2023)

*Expertos ucranianos: Los ataques rusos de ayer mostraron el agravamiento de los problemas del sistema de defensa antiaérea de las FAU*
Hoy, 14:30
https://topwar.ru/207940-ukrainskie...s-sistemoj-protivovozdushnoj-oborony-vsu.html
tr dee

‘DTEK’ (uno de los principales operadores energéticos de Ucrania). ha confirmado que u*na central térmica fue alcanzada el día anterior por un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Se trata de una central térmica situada en la región de Kiev*. De una declaración del servicio de prensa de DTEK:

‘Una de las instalaciones energéticas de DTEK Energy ha sido alcanzada de nuevo por bombardeos enemigos. El equipo de la empresa sufrió daños’. Según las últimas informaciones,* los daños se produjeron en las instalaciones donde se habían entregado recientemente equipos occidentales y donde se estaban llevando a cabo los trabajos de puesta en marcha, interrumpidos.

Las fuentes afirman que los ataques con misiles de ayer, así como los ataques siguientes con drones en la noche del 1 de enero de 2023, mostraron 'el empeoramiento de los problemas con el sistema de defensa aérea de las FAU'. Tras las anteriores series de ataques, las fuerzas rusas han descubierto los puntos débiles del sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano no sólo en el oeste de Ucrania, sino también en la región metropolitana, lo que ahora permite a las fuerzas rusas aumentar la eficacia de los ataques tanto contra instalaciones militares como energéticas ucranianas.* A los problemas de las FAU se suma el hecho de que, con anterioridad, las tropas rusas destruyeron varios puestos de mando y estaciones de radar de defensa aérea.

Recordemos que el día anterior, uno de los ataques alcanzó las instalaciones del 8º regimiento de las Fuerzas de Autodefensa en la ciudad de Khmelnytskyy. La destrucción de la instalación también fue confirmada por el jefe de la región de Khmelnytskyy, Gamaliy.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
*
coment foristas de la pagina de la fuente :*

Fangaro Hoy, 14:33
+19
De repente, un mago voló en un Iskander azul ayer por la tarde.

Maz Hoy, 14:35
+15
*Y continuaron volando con dos alarmas esta mañana ya.*

Argon Hoy, 14:38
+7
Eh, si este mago hubiera volado unas cuantas veces más en la frontera y mandado a Bandera a los que se lo traen todo...

carpenter Hoy, 15:30
+4
Cita: Fangaro
*De repente, un mago voló en un Iskander azul ayer por la tarde.*
Y quizá proyecte una película.
Feliz Año Nuevo.
*Y 'Geranios, un ramo, por la noche.*

Falx Hoy, 2:36 p.m.
+8
Lo más importante no es ralentizar, sino aumentar el ritmo de desmantelamiento de las infraestructuras energéticas. PS. ¡Feliz Año Nuevo a todos!

blackbeard Hoy, 14:43
+9
Regalos matutinos de Papá Noel-Surovikin

Chieftain_Barmaleev Hoy, 14:40
+8
Wah, ¿cuál es el problema con el sistema de defensa aérea? Sin sistema, no hay problema. Así que vamos por buen camino.

Mitos Hoy, 15:08
+4
No se puede ser más preciso. Sin defensa antiaérea, los misiles no guiados de esos sistemas de defensa antiaérea se detendrán.

*Carlos Sala Hoy, 14:44
+10
Las fuerzas de misiles y aviones no tripulados de la Federación Rusa están alcanzando todos sus objetivos, a pesar de los cacareos del circo de Zelensky. El 70% de la infraestructura energética de Ucrania está destruida y no se está reconstruyendo prácticamente nada. El payaso Zelensky, engañando a una población postsoviética desesperada, ha prometido un paraíso para la UE, que en realidad es más falso que un perro verde. Sin trabajo, con pensiones a medias, sin natalidad, con terrorismo islámico, con destrucción de naciones milenarias. Engañó a los pobres ucranianos, les prometió el paraíso y ahora no tienen electricidad, calefacción ni agua corriente.*


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Curroesteja dijo:


> Tu no tienes nada de Tiannamen
> En todo caso las declaraciones de los periodistas españoles que filmaron la escena del tanque, que reconocen que no sólo es que no hubiera violencia si no que estuvieron retenidos por la CIA que les dijo lo que tenían que contar de aquello que ellos vieron.



¿Y de esto, qué me dices? Aviso que algunas imágenes pueden ser consideradas muy duras.


https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=6607596










The Tiananmen Square protests in pictures, 1989 - Rare Historical Photos


The protests began in April of 1989, gaining support as initial government reactions included concessions. However later the protest was crushed.




rarehistoricalphotos.com






https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=6126784










27 Heartbreaking Pictures From The Tiananmen Square Massacre


A look back the China's pro-democracy protests of 1989, <a href="http://www.gettyimages.com/photos/tiananmen-square-1989?family=editorial&phrase=Tiananmen+square+1989&excludenudity=true&sort=mostpopular&agreements=pa%3A12695%2Ced%3A9003#license" target="_blank">presented by Getty Images</a>...




www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## HDR (1 Ene 2023)

Artillería rusa, la famosa picadora de carne.


----------



## Decipher (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> De acuerdo, lo tendré en cuenta, me aseguraré al 100% de que la info proyectada en cada vídeo es actualizada antes de ponerlo aquí.



El video fue grabado en fecha antigua pero que yo sepa lo acaban de sacar hace poco, solo lo señalaba para que lo supiera la gente. Ese video parece una compilación de un video mas largo.

Este es su canal con todos sus videos:



https://www.youtube.com/@KRAKEN_GUR


----------



## nraheston (1 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> El video fue grababdo en fecha antigua pero que yo sepa lo acaban de sacar ahora, solo lo señalaba para que lo supiera la gente.



Está bien que lo hicieras. Gracias a eso se ha abierto un nuevo hilo y todos contentos


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Rusia está lanzando un nuevo ataque con drones iraníes Shahed-136, se han activado alarmas antiaéreas en el sureste de Ucrania.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## dabuti (1 Ene 2023)

*RUSIA INICIA EL AÑO GOLPEANDO FUERTE.*


*Fuerzas rusas eliminan a 350 militares ucranianos y derriban 15 drones y un helicóptero*





01/01/2023

*Moscú, 01 ene* Al menos 190 militares ucranianos y mercenarios extranjeros fueron neutralizados durante las últimas 24 horas por las fuerzas rusas en las direcciones de Kupiansk y Krasno-Limansk, donde también se destruyeron tres vehículos blindados de combate y tres camionetas.
En su informe diario, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia comunicó que en la dirección de Donetsk, las tropas rusas continúan las operaciones ofensivas y eliminaron a más de 110 militares ucranianos y destruyeron a dos vehículos de combate de infantería, cinco blindados de combate y siete vehículos bélicos.
En la dirección del Sur de Donetsk, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentaron sin éxito contraatacar para recuperar las posiciones perdidas cerca del pueblo de Dorozhnyanka, en la región de Zaporozhie, y todos los contraataques fueron repelidos por el fuego de la artillería rusa, y más de 50 militares de Kiev fueron neutralizados, mientras dos blindados de combate y tres vehículos fueron destruidos.
Además, fueron destruidos seis grupos ucranianos de sabotaje y reconocimiento que operaban en los asentamientos de Novoandreevka, Dorozhnyanka, la región de Zaporozhie, Nikolskoye, Neskuchnoye y Novomikhailovka de la República Popular de Donetsk.
Asimismo, las tropas de cohetes y artillería alcanzaron 68 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro y 102 posiciones de personal y equipo militar.
En el área del asentamiento de Kamyshevka de la República Popular de Donetsk, se destruyó un radar móvil de vigilancia aérea de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Una estación de radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense fue destruida cerca de la ciudad de Artemovsk en la República Popular de Donetsk.
Un almacén de municiones de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido cerca del pueblo de Mirne, región de Zaporozhie.
En las áreas de los asentamientos de Ivanopolye y Zvanovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, dos obuses autopropulsados de fabricación polaca “Krab” fueron destruidos; además, dos obuses D-20 ucranianos fueron destruidos en el área del asentamiento de Nevskoye de la República Popular de Lugansk.
A su vez, aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribaron un helicóptero Mi-8, mientras 15 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos fueron destruidos por medios de defensa aérea, mientras se interceptaron siete cohetes HIMARS.


----------



## cobasy (1 Ene 2023)

> ="Iskra, post: 44178219, member: 60852"]
> Muy malas noticias desde Makeievka, pero sin sangre como le gustaba al psicópta este que andaba por aquí.
> Mas 300 nuestros chicos fallecidos... No 600 como dicen ucros, pero ya cantidad en misma noche mas de 300 es pérdida muy grande..
> 
> ...



...300 hombres en una casa, ni unos ni otros aprenden.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1312842
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, si es cierto el responsable debe tener consejo de guerra, vaya desastre.


----------



## Decipher (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> ¿Y de esto, qué me dices? Aviso que algunas imágenes pueden ser consideradas muy duras.
> 
> 
> https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=6607596
> ...



Hicieron bien los chinos en acabar con el golpe de estado liberal. Si les dejan les hunden el país.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Ene 2023)

kopke dijo:


> Según esta página, Ucrania ha perdido 173 aviones y Rusia 179. Para Rusia no es una pérdida significativa.



Según Charly015 los Rusos han perdido varias decenas, alrededor de 40 si tenemos en cuenta solo los aviones. Son pérdidas altas, pero dentro de lo normal para una guerra como esta con una defensa antiaérea tan poblada y moderna.









Las aeronaves rusas perdidas en Ucrania


Datos de interés Toca preparar unos gráficos sobre las aeronaves rusas perdidas en Ucrania: Aviones y helicópteros... maps.google.es Le s...




charly015.blogspot.com





No esta actualizado a fecha de hoy, es de Septiembre pero desde luego los derribos de aviones estan siendo cada vez menos habituales.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

‼En la víspera de Año Nuevo, el enemigo atacó el edificio de la escuela vocacional en Makiivka
Los cohetes estadounidenses HIMARS llegaron exactamente a la medianoche, cuando todos alrededor estaban celebrando.
Los corresponsales militares escriben masivamente sobre los muertos y heridos producto del bombardeo, se desconoce su número.
☦Reino de los Cielos a los perdidos...
"Es una lástima para los muchachos de Makiivka. Tales casos deben ser castigados. No para castigar, sino para que tales casos no vuelvan a ocurrir", dijo Oleg Tsarev, exdiputado de la Rada.
El exministro de Información de la RPD, Daniil Bezsonov, también comenta:
"Espero que los perpetradores que tomaron la decisión de usar esta instalación sean castigados. Hay suficientes instalaciones abandonadas en el Donbass con edificios sólidos y sótanos donde se puede dispersar al personal.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## kelden (1 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Yo respeto firmemente cualquier sesgo, lo que no tolero es que se me censure y se me prohíba colgar INFORMACIÓN, que no es ni opinión



Información es "fulano de tal, o este tio, se ha muerto o lo han matado". Lo tuyo ya es otra cosa ..... Seguro que tu eres de los que ve un accidente en la carretera y se para a verle las tripas al muerto ....   O pasa despacico, despacico estirando la cabeza a ver si hay suerte y ves algo .... Ten cuidao, algún día te pegaras una hostia ....


----------



## Sergei Mamani (1 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Según Charly015 los Rusos han perdido varias decenas, alrededor de 40 si tenemos en cuenta solo los aviones. Son pérdidas altas, pero dentro de lo normal para una guerra como esta con una defensa antiaérea tan poblada y moderna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



además los ucras cuentan hasta las perdidas que Rusia tiene en su territorio

1 mig-31 que perdió el control en el despegue en crimea
1 su-34 que cayo en un edificio en yeiks
2 su-24 y su-25 que perdieron control en el despegue
1 su-30 nuevo que estaba en prueba en siberia
el antonov que se perdió en los primeros días de la operación


----------



## fulcrum29smt (1 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Según Charly015 los Rusos han perdido varias decenas, alrededor de 40 si tenemos en cuenta solo los aviones. Son pérdidas altas, pero dentro de lo normal para una guerra como esta con una defensa antiaérea tan poblada y moderna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me autocito. Si lo pensamos aunque nos parezcan muchas bajas están teniendo muchas menos bajas que la coalición Occidental en Desert Storm.

Recordemos que en la I Guerra del Golfo los aliados perdieron 75 aeronaves, 52 aviones y 23 helicópteros en 1 mes y casi una semana (del 17 de Enero de 1991 al 23 de Febrero de 1991).

Y todo eso enfrentándose contra unas defensas antiáereas obsoletas de los años 60-70.


----------



## kasperle1966 (1 Ene 2023)

*¿Está Estados Unidos a punto de perder la Segunda Guerra Fría?

*
*Thomas H. Lipscomb, un nuevo amigo, escribió lo siguiente y amablemente me dio permiso para publicarlo. El Sr. Lipscomb es Presidente del Centro para el Futuro Digital de Nueva York. Fue fundador y Consejero Delegado de dos empresas públicas de tecnología digital y es titular de cinco patentes. Ha sido ejecutivo en varias empresas de medios de comunicación, entre ellas CEO de Times Books, y ha escrito artículos para publicaciones como The New York Times, The Washington Post y The Wall Street Journal.*

Ya no cabe duda de que Rusia derrotará a Ucrania e impondrá sus condiciones. Como dijo Putin hace unas semanas, fue su error pensar que podía confiar en que Occidente llegaría a un acuerdo razonable y no tenía otra opción real que la derrota militar de su títere ucraniano. Su astuto ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Lavrov, señaló que no tenía sentido discutir con el actual gobierno estadounidense. No entienden de guerra y menos aún de diplomacia.

Pero, ¿cómo responderá Estados Unidos a su creciente comprensión de que los años de planificación estadounidense/OTAN de la guerra por poderes ucraniana que Angela Merkel reveló recientemente no han conducido al colapso del poder ruso y al derrocamiento de Putin, sino a la destrucción y partición de Ucrania y a la exposición del desafío militar estadounidense y de la OTAN como enormemente inferior a su reputación? Este era un temor que Biden expuso en su reunión en la Casa Blanca durante la visita de Zelensky antes de Navidad.

Mediante su control total de los medios de comunicación, Estados Unidos y la OTAN podrían evitar que sus poblaciones se enteraran de esta catástrofe para el poder y las pretensiones occidentales durante un tiempo considerable. Pero los efectos internacionales se producirán inmediatamente.
La planificación militar estadounidense fue en su día de primera clase. Pero, ¿quién planificaría una guerra por poderes contra Rusia, uno de los reconocidos maestros de la artillería con una tecnología de defensa antiaérea mucho mejor que cualquiera de Occidente, y luego equiparía a nuestra títere Ucrania con armas inferiores y sólo munición suficiente para seis meses? Y seguramente los planificadores estadounidenses no podían evitar saber que ya no había base de fabricación para el reabastecimiento, y que los almacenes de la OTAN estaban prácticamente vacíos.

Rhett Butler recordó despectivamente a los cabezas calientes de la secesión sureña: _"No hay ni una fábrica de cañones en todo el Sur"_. Hoy las cosas no están mucho mejor en Estados Unidos. Es un tópico gastado durante siglos que la logística es la clave para el dominio del campo de batalla. ¿Se les ha escapado eso a nuestros actuales planificadores militares?

Estados Unidos está ahora rebuscando en su montón de chatarra armas obsoletas que de todos modos nunca llegarán a tiempo para engrosar las listas de ayuda militar ucraniana del Pentágono junto con contratos de fabricación para futuros suministros que son irrelevantes y Ucrania está desenterrando locomotoras de vapor de los museos para hacerlas funcionar en lo que queda de su sistema ferroviario.

Pero los actuales dirigentes de Estados Unidos son una panda de completos idiotas, cegados por la ideología, la arrogancia y las ilusiones de perseguir una hegemonía mundial _"basada en reglas"_, una oportunidad que hace tiempo que pasó, como demuestra nuestra actuación en esta guerra por poderes. Puede que Estados Unidos haya ganado la Guerra Fría, pero ha perdido la paz. Su pensamiento estratégico y su ejército están obsoletos y la configuración tanto de fuerzas como de equipos se basa en supuestos del milenio pasado. La batalla por un Gran Restablecimiento Global bajo una hegemonía estadounidense unipolar también se ha perdido. El Foro Económico Mundial es ahora tan relevante como el Sacro Imperio Romano Germánico. Todo lo que pueden seguir haciendo es aterrorizar a los Estados cada vez más autoritarios de Occidente con propuestas políticas absurdas.

El intento de destruir a Rusia la impulsó a un estallido de brillante diplomacia y liderazgo por parte de Putin y su equipo que ha establecido discretamente que el resto del mundo prefiere la soberanía y un mundo multipolar. La _"Pax Americana"_ de la posguerra fría, como la ha llamado Larry Johnson, ha terminado. Los historiadores del futuro estudiarán este periodo de la historia con fascinación. Pocas veces en la historia se han producido cambios tan inmensos con tanta rapidez.

Pero, ¿cómo reaccionarán los idiotas de Washington? ¿Recurrirán a algún intento de implantar la _"coalición de voluntarios"_ de Petraeus fabricada con algunas tropas de la OTAN y algunas de las nuestras? Petraeus ha tenido hasta ahora dos ideas significativas en su vida: Cuando era cadete se casó con la hija de su jefe, el Superintendente de West Point, y elegir desertar a sus hombres de la CIA que morían en Bengasi para evitar la vergüenza de Obama y Hillary Clinton. ¿Inventarán los desesperados EE.UU./OTAN alguna causa y realmente intervendrán físicamente para tratar de evitar la inevitable derrota de Ucrania?

Hay una posible pista importante y proviene de las tácticas de Putin en el Donbás. ¿Por qué, si está a punto de comenzar una gran ofensiva para tomar el Donbás y escapar, estarían los rusos fortificando intensamente la línea que ya mantienen? ¿Podría ser que después de los absurdos pinchazos de disparos partos que la CIA ha estado infligiendo dentro de la propia Rusia, los rusos han decidido que los EE.UU./OTAN están lo suficientemente fuera de control como para intentar un ataque nuclear táctico, así como un ataque de fuerzas de la OTAN?

Es probable que los próximos seis meses sean los más espeluznantes que hayamos visto hasta ahora.

*Is The United States Poised To Lose The Second Cold War? - A Son of the New American Revolution*


----------



## Sergei Mamani (1 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> ‼En la víspera de Año Nuevo, el enemigo atacó el edificio de la escuela vocacional en Makiivka
> Los cohetes estadounidenses HIMARS llegaron exactamente a la medianoche, cuando todos alrededor estaban celebrando.
> Los corresponsales militares escriben masivamente sobre los muertos y heridos producto del bombardeo, se desconoce su número.
> ☦Reino de los Cielos a los perdidos...
> ...



bastante grande la cagada pero 300 muertos ni de coña, a menos que haya sido una oleada completa de himars lo que aumentaría la cagada al doble


----------



## Hal8995 (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz 2023 a todos los conforeros de buena voluntad. Es difícil expresarlo pero muchos de uds. ,sin conocerlos , se les tiene aprecio como si fueran de la familia. Es lo que hace estar interesado en el mundo actual y buscar un mundo más justo y plural en donde las naciones y los individuos sean más libres.

Quizá sean estos momentos los más importantes de la historia desde hace 80 años, quizá estamos en un punto de cambio hacia un mundo más libre y menos predeterminado . Los conforeros que estamos aquí , la mayoría, pensamos q el mundo se está jugando mucho en este envite. Muchas veces pienso y que hago yo en todo esto...posiblemente nada. Pero al menos me informo e intento divulgar cuantas mentiras nos hacen tragar con embudo todos los días.

Por último mis deseos para el 2023 :

1. Espero , y creo q se está haciendo, eliminar gradualmente las defensas antiaéreas. Creo que cada semana unos 10 sistemas antiaéreos son inutilizados. Yo por mi parte espero que la táctica de señuelos más misiles a los sist.antiaéreos continúe. Las destrucciones deben de ser mayores que los nuevos suministros. Por otro lado creo que hay que atacar objetivos militares lí citos en Kiev y en el Oeste, me refiero al palacio presidencial , ministerio de defensa , cuartel general del ejercito, etc etc, atacar más detectar los antiaereos q los protegen. El motivo es muy simple, al destruirlos se consigue que estos putos políticos egoistas los sustituyan por otros nuevos y mejores constantemente. Eliminar antiaereos de Kiev drenará antiaéreos del frente que son los que hacen daño a Rusia. Zelenski no dudará en llevarse antiaereos de la primera línea para llevarlos a Kiev o Lvov.

2.Eliminar la infraestructura eléctrica pero en serio, la generación y las redes de transporte. De wsa forma se parará su industria armamentística y la electrificación de trenes.

3. Acabar con todos los depósitos de combustible, todos. Primero los grandes y las refinerías, después los intermedios y después las gasolineras. 

4. Seguir con el ataque a la aviación militar, incluso hangares y adródromos. Pero en serio, bombardeos de tapiz que inutilicen esos aeródromos. Empezando por el Este y avanzando hacia el Oeste.

5. Una vez completados del 1 al 4 o a la vez acabar con todos los puentes del Dnieper, TODOS, hasta los de Kiev. Una vez completado vigilar y hundir cualquier pontón o barco de cruce.

6. Empezar con las ofensivas de verdad, añadiendo 200.000 efectivos adicionales. Dos pinzas para encerrar desde Ugledar hasta Avdeeka , la otra para encerrar 60.000 ucros en Bajmut. Nada de trituradora, maniobras envolventes con comandos y tropas paracaidistas que después son apoyadas con unidades acorazadas. Bombardeos aereos hasta la rendición (o no )de esas tropas.

7. Una vez completado de 1 a 6 Slaviansk y Kramatarosk caerán como fruta madura, así como Liman e Izyum.

8 . Zaphoriya , Dnipro , Poltava y Jarkov. Sin apenas ejército ni aprovisionamiento caerán también.

9. Kiev , al menos el Este de Kiev hay que tomarlo. Summy también.

10. Odessa. Yo veo muy difícil tomar Odessa en un ataque anfibio, tampoco cruzando por Jersón. Veo más plausible un ataque fulgurante desde el Norte que por un lado vaya a rodear Kiev Oste y por otro lado esquivando Nikolaev arremeta contra Odessa. Pienso q para ese entonces gran parte de la guarnición de Odessa la hayan trasladado a defender Kiev.

Para cada una de las fases se necesita superioridad militar. Ya la hay aérea, artillera y de blindados. Falta mucha mano de obra y abastecimiento. Con estos golpes se gana la guerra y fácil. Sé que las pérdidas de Liman, Izyum y Jersón han sido dolorosas y mucho más para los responsables de arriba. Hay que arremangarse y terminar esto cuanto antes. Cuanto antes se haga habrá menos muertos en ambos bandos y en la población civil. Y si hay que movilizar más pues se hace y si baja el PIB un 30 % pues mala suerte, mejor eso que dejar de existir como nación , que es lo que está en juego.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2023)

> ATARAXIO dijo:
> *DESLOCALIZARON LA PANDEMIA A CHINA PORQUE ERA MÁS BARATO Y HABÍA MUCHÍSIMOS MÁS FIGURANTES DISPONIBLES.
> Igual que se deslocaliza la fabricación de ropa o de cualquier otro producto.*
> 
> ...










*El black lives matter ha sido solo un ensayo para lo que tienen previsto montar en Europa.*
Es posible que ya hayan traído el contingente suficiente de sicarios negros para quemar Europa. Están todos coordinados y obedecen órdenes como es evidente, además de que les mantienen y les pagan un sueldo mientras esperan instrucciones.
De no ser así la delincuencia sería infinitamente mayor ¿ de qué viven ? no les veo mucha prisa por pagarnos las pensiones.
Las casas de apuestas y las salas de juegos están abarrotadas de negros que matan el tiempo forrados de pasta.

Un suceso igual de irrelevante como el de George Floyd será el detonante para que millones de negros empiecen a quemar las calles reclamando " sus derechos " . Ya no quedaban mineros deslomados, ni obreros explotados, ni desarrapados ni hambrientos, ni pordioseros suficientes para quemar las calles y era necesario importarlos para lo que tienen previsto hacer.

Es lógico suponer que los que los creadores de ETA son los mismos que financian y dirigen el independentismo catalán que son las dos regiones más suculentas de España. Es completamente absurdo suponer que los habitantes de un país con la historia de España, que en total son poco más que los que viven en algunas ciudades chinas, odien a su país y quieran ser extranjeros .

Japón tiene 130 millones de habitantes siendo un territorio mucho más pequeño que España. Y ya no hablemos de India, Nigeria, Indonesia ....

Si los 1.400 millones de chinos se comportasen como algunos catalanes y vascos, habría 700 países enemigos enfrentados entre sí y otros tantos grupos terroristas como ETA.







*Absuelto Kyle Rittenhouse, el joven que mató a dos personas en las protestas antirracismo de Kenosha*
Un tribunal de Estados Unidos declaró “no culpable” de todos los cargos que se le imputaban a Kyle Rittenhouse, el joven que mató a dos personas e hirió a una tercera durante las manifestaciones antirracismo,…




www.france24.com


----------



## Alvin Red (1 Ene 2023)

Sobre el hilo Guerra de Ucrania, este es el oficial donde todos pueden opinar mientras no flodeen y el único con chincheta y así ha sido desde el 2014.

El hilo del COVID oficial era uno donde el que lo abrió luego se paso a teorías conspiratorias cambiando su titulo, el titulo oficial lo restituí y advertí que si era "oficial" no podía tomar partido, cada cual podía opinar.

Y no, no soy moderador porque no puedo banear pero si hacer muchas cosas, para mi lo mejor es procurar no hacer nada y mis opiniones personales me las guardo y me las como, siempre opinare lo que me parezca, nunca ejerceré privilegios sobre otros que no opinen igual.

Los muy viejos quizás se acuerden de un forero llamado Putin Reload ese fue baneado por insertar scripts en javascripts mediante fotos, gracias a que lo cogí infraganti lo banearon.

A Putin lo respeto y le ha tocado un papelón, soy pro-ruso y el Lanvrov me cae muy simpático y también hay cosas que no me gustan.

Conclusión, los que solo tenemos ciertos privilegios sin cobrar un duro hacemos que esta web funcione, hay otros u otro, pero no tenemos ni un puto contacto con quien mandan y menos con un "dame unos pelas, payo", el día que desaparezcamos desaparece burbuja por flodeo y se vuelve un FC en pobre.

Me adelanto y pongo foto de rusky.


----------



## crocodile (1 Ene 2023)

Ojo que estos del vídeo no son otanicos.

Putiniano espabila. Te has enterado que tus "Socios" van a muerte ?


----------



## amcxxl (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo que estos del vídeo no son otanicos.
> 
> Putiniano espabila. Te has enterado que tus "Socios" van a muerte ?



Putin es un pringao, debería haber arrasado Kiev la primera semana de guerra , nada de ocupar ni leches, BOMBARDEOS MASIVOS y si no puede pues una docena de NUKES bien repartidas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Praktica (1 Ene 2023)

*La 'cola' ucraniana intenta menear al 'perro' estadounidense - Sergey Kuznetsov*
02 de enero de 2023
Украинский «хвост» пытается вилять американской «собакой»
tr dee

Según los principales medios de comunicación estadounidenses,* el presidente ucraniano no logró sus objetivos en las conversaciones de Washington. Al mismo tiempo, como señalaron algunos congresistas, su discurso en el Parlamento pareció más una actuación *que un intento de entablar un diálogo. El principal objetivo del discurso de Zelenski era conseguir nuevos suministros de armas y municiones.

El discurso de *Ze fue interrumpido constantemente por los diputados con aplausos. Parecía que no se le iba a negar nada, pero he aquí el primer fallo. Como saben, la Cámara Baja del Parlamento fue a parar al Partido Republicano, donde no todos estaban dispuestos a financiar sin cesar al régimen de Kiev. Es difícil saber si esta era la intención sincera de los republicanos o simplemente un deseo de picar a los demócratas de alguna manera. Pero, según The Washington Post, tras el discurso de Zelensky el jefe de los republicanos en la Cámara de Representantes, Kevin McCarthy, dijo que apoyaba a Ucrania, pero que quería comprobar cómo se utilizaba la ayuda estadounidense. *Los congresistas Lauren Beaubert, de Colorado, y Matt Gaetz, de Florida, no aplaudieron desafiantemente a Zelensky. El representante Chip Roy, de Texas, calificó lo que vio de 'teatro político' orquestado por la dirección saliente del Congreso. Sólo 86 de los 213 congresistas republicanos acudieron a escuchar a Zelensky, señala The Hill.

*Según Bloomberg, Biden quería una votación rápida sobre el paquete de ayuda de 45.000 millones de dólares para Kiev, pero los demócratas sólo pudieron hacerlo en el segundo intento. *La primera vez, los republicanos bloquearon la iniciativa. El senador demócrata Chris Coons subrayó que algunos de sus compañeros de partido también estaban en contra.

*Hubo incluso una iniciativa demócrata para abastecer al ejército ucraniano con Lend-Lease, como durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial: los que recibieran la ayuda sólo pagarían por lo que sobreviviera al fin de las hostilidades.*

Según Politico, *Zelensky está decepcionado. 'Nos habría gustado tener más Patriots', dijo, rodeado de periodistas estadounidenses. Y añadió: 'Lo siento.'

Aquí es donde empezó a surgir la verdadera imagen de la visita de Zelensky a Estados Unidos. *La imagen global de su viaje no parecía encajar con la forma en que había sucedido. En primer lugar, *el viaje del presidente ucraniano fue realizado por un avión militar estadounidense procedente de Polonia. Se trata de una palabra nueva en la organización de visitas interestatales al más alto nivel y se parece más a una citación al jefe que a una reunión de jefes de Estados soberanos.

Está claro por qué Ze necesitaba esa visita: para chttps://alternatio.org/articles/articles/item/113304-ukrainskiy-hvost-pytaetsya-vilyat-amerikanskoy-sobakoyomerciar con su cara y conseguir la mayor cantidad posible de armas, municiones y, lo que es más importante, dinero. *Pero para eso no se lo habrían llevado a USA y le habrían hecho un show de reunión en el Congreso.

*Biden necesitaba este viaje para no dejar que la guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia se estancara, sino para ampliarla, con la participación de Polonia, siempre deseosa de luchar. *Zelensky, como un gatito descarriado, volvió a restregarse en esta circunstancia. ¡Y nada de conversaciones serias con Rusia! Es decir, las conversaciones son necesarias, pero sólo para reagrupar las fuerzas y reponer el arsenal ucraniano con armas occidentales más modernas. También se necesita tiempo para convencer a los europeos de que entreguen esas armas a Ucrania.

Por ello, según The Washington Post, en público el jefe de Ucrania se limitó a repetir que todos los territorios 'deben ser liberados' para que comiencen las negociaciones.

*'Los estadounidenses han inflado a Zelensky hasta convertirlo en un líder de talla mundial y han caído en trampas tendidas por ellos mismos. El presidente ucraniano ha pretendido que puede determinar la política estadounidense. Biden le convocó a su despacho y le recordó que sólo la Casa Blanca decide el desarrollo de los acontecimientos. Ucrania sólo tiene voz deliberativa. Tienen a Zelensky bien atado', *declaró Vladimir Vasilyev, investigador jefe del Instituto de EE.

*Los estadounidenses sólo dan a Kiev tantas armas como necesita para mantener el conflicto en el nivel necesario. La situación en el frente no es analizada por el Estado Mayor ucraniano, sino por el Pentágono, y las decisiones sobre la nomenclatura de los suministros también se toman allí. Los intereses de Kiev son secundarios en este caso.

La visita de Zelensky a USA fue marcadamente seguida en el Kremlin.* Así lo ha declarado el secretario de prensa del presidente, Dmitriy Peskov. Señaló que Moscú no advirtió ninguna palabra que pudiera interpretarse como una posible voluntad de escuchar las preocupaciones de Rusia, informó RIA Novosti. Peskov también dijo que la parte estadounidense no había advertido a Zelensky de que no siguiera bombardeando edificios residenciales en zonas pobladas de Donbass. Y añadió que *USA siguió luchando contra Rusia de facto e indirectamente hasta el último ucraniano.

Y el politólogo Volodymyr Kornilov cree que la visita de Zelenskyy a USA atestigua los fracasos de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la operación especial rUSA .*

A muchos estadounidenses les molestó el comportamiento y el aspecto de Zelensky. Ni siquiera ha dado las gracias a los estadounidenses de a pie por el 'regalo de Navidad' de 45.000 millones de dólares que le hizo Washington', declaró el columnista de The American Conservative Bradley Devlin. Según el columnista, merecía la pena agradecer al contribuyente estadounidense este regalo, sin el cual el gobierno ucraniano sería insolvente. Sin embargo, *en lugar de gratitud, Zelensky hace nuevas demandas, y los funcionarios estadounidenses le aplauden con caras vidriosas', informó RIA Novosti.*

Devlin añadió que todo el 'montaje' que tuvo lugar estaba diseñado para aplacar a los legisladores estadounidenses 'más débiles entre los débiles'. Anteriormente, la congresista estadounidense Marjorie Taylor Green llamó traidores a sus colegas republicanos por apoyar un nuevo tramo a Ucrania.

*Muchos medios de comunicación occidentales consideran la visita de Zelenskyy a USA una épica producción teatral, que no ayudará a Kiev a ganarse el apoyo de los republicanos en el Congreso estadounidense.

Según la publicación estadounidense Politico, el momento de la visita de Zelensky a Washington no es casual. En menos de dos semanas, los republicanos se harán con el control de la Cámara de Representantes en el Congreso estadounidense, lo que puede suponer una amenaza para la financiación adicional de Kiev.*

Aunque tanto el ex Presidente survietnamita Ngo Dinh Ziem como el ex Presidente afgano Hamid Karzai, a quien Washington prometió ayuda pero finalmente retiró las tropas, han visitado USA con anterioridad. E*l propio Zelenski, que ha aparecido en repetidas ocasiones en fotos con militares ucranianos ataviados con símbolos nazis, no dudó en su discurso ante los legisladores estadounidenses en comparar a los ucranianos con los aliados de la Alemania nazi.

El autor del diario turco Cumhuriyet, Mehmet Ali Guller, opinó que el presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, podría haber acordado durante su viaje a Washington implicar directamente a Polonia en el conflicto.*

El columnista escribe que el propósito del viaje de Zelenskyy a Washington en medio de las hostilidades no era hablar ante el Congreso, pues ya lo había hecho antes por Internet. Además, el objetivo del viaje no era llegar a un acuerdo sobre la recepción del complejo Patriot, puesto que EEUU ya estaba enviando a Kiev una gran cantidad de armas.

Guller señaló que cuando Zelensky regresó de USA escribió: 'Hay otros acuerdos - sobre ellos un poco más tarde'. ¿Cuáles son esos 'otros acuerdos' de los que Zelensky aún no puede hablar? - pregunta el autor del material. A continuación cita* la opinión del coronel Macregor, antiguo asesor del jefe del Pentágono, que cree que Biden 'podría enviar a Ucrania una fuerza militar dirigida por Estados Unidos, Polonia y Rumanía'.

'En resumen, no es imposible que EEUU, como parte de sus objetivos estratégicos, pueda ampliar ligeramente el frente contra Rusia', opina el autor turco, *recordando que ya en 2015, el presidente polaco Andrzej Duda planteó la 'iniciativa de los tres mares'. Güller también llamó la atención sobre la 'pequeña alianza europea' creada entre el Reino Unido, Polonia y Ucrania. Todo ello demuestra, en su opinión, el entusiasmo de Polonia por participar en el conflicto.

En su opinión, *Moscú no descarta por completo tal posibilidad, razón por la cual ha intensificado la cooperación militar con Bielorrusia.*

La conocida periodista ucraniana Yanina Sokolovska llegó a la misma conclusión. Explicó por qué *USA convocó urgentemente a Zelensky a la Casa Blanca y explicó por qué el destino de Ucrania ya estaba decidido. Señaló que Volodymyr Zelensky llegó a Washington para reunirse con el Presidente de Estados Unidos, Joseph Biden, a petición de la administración estadounidense.* Durante la visita, trataron temas relacionados con un posible compromiso en la crisis ucraniana.

Según el periodista, el destino de Ucrania ya está decidido, y *USA convocó urgentemente a Zelensky para darle los resultados preliminares de los posibles acuerdos entre Moscú y Washington. Por el momento, las autoridades estadounidenses también esperan la confirmación de la postura de los dirigentes rusos, que se preparan para aplicar uno de estos dos escenarios: un compromiso con Rusia y la liquidación real de la frontera polaco-ucraniana o una nueva escalada con la participación del ejército polaco.

Es difícil saber si existiría un acuerdo entre los dirigentes rusos y estadounidenses sobre el destino de Ucrania. *Sin embargo, lo que Janina Sokolovska sabe de sobra. Ha defendido sistemáticamente la posición de Ucrania en numerosas emisiones de televisión en Moscú, donde es invitada constantemente precisamente como portavoz de los dirigentes ucranianos.

*En este sentido, su discurso sobre una implicación más activa de Polonia en el conflicto ucraniano puede verse como una especie de globo sonda y de preparación de la opinión pública para un papel más activo de Polonia en el conflicto ruso-ucraniano.

Esto entra de lleno en la táctica de aumentar la participación de la parte europea de la OTAN en la guerra de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte contra Rusia sin la implicación directa de Estados Unidos.

De este modo, USA querría repetir el éxito político, financiero y económico de su participación en la Segunda Guerra Mundial.*

Una vez más, como durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el papel de 'hiena de Europa' lo desempeña Polonia, que espera que con la ayuda de USA pueda ampliar su territorio a costa de Ucrania.

*Se trata, como ellos lo llaman, del síndrome polaco, que no tiene cura. O mejor dicho, sólo puede tratarse mediante intervención 
quirúrgica.*

Algo similar se repite en Polonia de generación en generación. Sólo Dios sabe cuántos polacos deben morir esta vez. ¿Qué se puede hacer en este caso? Pues que así sea.

*Y entonces, según el viejo chiste soviético: '¿Quién ha pulsado ese botón rojo? ¡Al diablo con Polonia! Lo principal es tener orden en mi pelotón'.*

*Pero este ya no es lugar para bromas. La implicación de Polonia en el conflicto de Ucrania pone al mundo al borde de un enfrentamiento militar entre las principales potencias nucleares, Rusia y Estados Unidos. Por mucho que a los estrategas militares y políticos estadounidenses les gustaría repetir el éxito militar, político y económico de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, sólo pueden intentarlo iniciando una tercera guerra mundial entre la OTAN y Rusia.*
*Jugar con Rusia al borde del abismo con la esperanza de que los dirigentes rusos no se atrevan a utilizar armas nucleares estratégicas es un error y una estupidez, además de un desconocimiento total de la psicología del pueblo ruso.*
*Sabemos, y nuestro adversario en Occidente (que es principalmente Estados Unidos) lo ha declarado en repetidas ocasiones, que su objetivo estratégico es la destrucción física de Rusia y su desmembramiento en muchas partes para ser luego esclavizada. *Los yanquis c*rearon más de cuarenta planes para atacar a la URSS, y luego a Rusia,* utilizando armas nucleares y bombardeos nucleares sobre nuestro país.
Salvo que Dios no le puso cuernos a la vaca lechera en forma de medios hipersónicos de lanzamiento de cabezas nucleares, sino que nos los puso a nosotros.

*Si Polonia, país de la OTAN, inicia una guerra contra Rusia, los dirigentes rusos no tendrían tiempo de pensar dónde volarían los misiles polacos (y, de hecho, estadounidenses) y si llevarían cabezas nucleares. La respuesta sería inmediata y se dirigiría en primer lugar a Estados Unidos. *Y, como saben, dos Sarmat bastarían para destruir por completo todo el territorio estadounidense.

*Pero no sólo USA y los países de la OTAN deben reflexionar. Piénsese también en los dirigentes de las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas, q*ue creen que la actual situación política les brinda la oportunidad de aplicar una *política 'multivectorial'*, lo que de hecho significa seguir el juego a USA en una serie de cuestiones de su política antirrusa.

Esto es lo que la dirección ucraniana de la era Kuchma comenzó y terminó con el establecimiento de una dictadura nazi-fascista y la operación en Ucrania.

Hoy, el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Kazajstán, Mukhtar Tleuberdi, ha hecho una declaración más que '*multivectorial*': 'Kazajstán no impondrá sanciones a Rusia, siguiendo el ejemplo de los países occidentales, pero no las ayudará ni las eludirá'. También prometió cumplir estrictamente esta norma en el futuro, olvidando claramente el papel de la OTSC (y, esencialmente, de Rusia) en la preservación del régimen existente y de las vidas tanto de Mukhtar Tleuberdi como del presidente kazajo Tokayev, cuando los servicios especiales estadounidenses organizaron un intento de golpe de Estado en la línea de lo que hicieron en Ucrania en 2014. La próxima vez, es posible que la OTSC no pueda salvar el liderazgo 'multivectorial' de Kazajstán, y su lugar será ocupado por políticos más amigos nuestros.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ene 2023)

Nueva ronda de geranios.


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 312, 01/01/2023. Vladímir Afanásievich Liájov,...


fue un cosmonauta soviético y posteriormente ucraniano.nota 1 Nació el 20 de julio de 1941 en Antratsyt (óblast de Voroshilovgrado, actualmente óblast de Lugansk), en la RSS de Ucrania (URSS), y murió el 19 de abril de 2018 en Astracán (Rusia), en total, Vladímir Liájov ha pasado 333 días, 7...




telegra.ph




*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 312, 01/01/2023.* 


Spoiler: Héroe cosmonauta de Donbass



Vladímir Afanásievich Liájov fue un cosmonauta soviético y posteriormente ucraniano.nota 1 Nació el 20 de julio de 1941 en Antratsyt (óblast de Voroshilovgrado, actualmente óblast de Lugansk), en la RSS de Ucrania (URSS), y murió el 19 de abril de 2018 en Astracán (Rusia), en total, Vladímir Liájov ha pasado 333 días, 7 horas y 47 minutos en el espacio.



El cinismo de occidente es ultrajante. Detengámonos un segundo. *Putin acusa a Occidente de "mentir" a Rusia sobre la paz mientras preparaba una "agresión".* Putin, ha justificado este sábado la guerra en Ucrania como la respuesta rusa a las "mentiras" y "agresiones" de Occidente, al que acusa de "hipócrita" y de usar Ucrania como herramienta para destruir a Rusia. El país, dice, nunca cederá a esas acciones y afirma que está luchando en Ucrania por su "patria" y para asegurar su "verdadera independencia".
La prensa occidental coloca entre comillas los dichos de Putin, entre otras cosas, porque lo consideran una justificación de su "agresión" a Ucrania. En primer lugar, debemos remontarnos el discurso de Putin el 24 de febrero cuando anuncia el inicio de las hostilidades de parte de Rusia. Porque las hostilidades de Ucrania hacia Rusia, habían comenzado hace 8 años atrás, y continúan. Putin invoca el artículo 51 de la carta de las Naciones Unidas, ¿qué dice dicho artículo?, veamos:

Artículo 51: Ninguna disposición de esta Carta menoscabará el derecho inmanente de legítima defensa, individual o colectiva, en caso de ataque armado contra un Miembro de las Naciones Unidas, hasta tanto que el Consejo de Seguridad haya tomado las medidas necesarias para mantener la paz y la seguridad internacionales. Las medidas tomadas por los Miembros en ejercicio del derecho de legítima defensa serán comunicadas inmediatamente al Consejo de Seguridad, y no afectarán en manera alguna la autoridad y responsabilidad del Consejo conforme a la presente Carta para ejercer en cualquier momento la acción que estime necesaria con el fin de mantener o restablecer la paz y la seguridad internacionales.​
Hoy sabemos, por boca tanto de Poroshenko, Merkel y Hollande, que los acuerdos de Minsk, los único engañados fueron las repúblicas Populares de Donetsk y Lugansk, Bielorrusia y Rusia, puesto que Ucrania, con la anuencia de Francia y Alemania, aceptaron esos acuerdos, pero sabiendo que Ucrania no los aplicaría, y que todo consistía en un plan para fortalecer a Ucrania y atacar el Donbass y recuperar Crimea. lo han confesado abiertamente y sin medir las consecuencias.
*¿Cómo ustedes creen posible un nuevo acuerdo con garantes internacionales?*, no, no lo habrá, solo existirá, al igual que en Berlín, 8 de agosto 1945, 9 de agosto en Rusia, que es la hora que vale, una capitulación.

Si ustedes analizan, EEUU firma el acuerdo mundial -unánime-, de la COP21, con Obama, viene Trump y quita la firma. EEUU firma el acuerdo nuclear con Irán, viene Trump y quita la firma ¿quién puede creer entonces en la seriedad de una firma yanki?, pues nadie. Si hoy se sabe de lo que hicieron expresamente Francia, Alemania y ucrania en los acuerdos de Minsk ¿va a creerle Rusia el valor de esas firmas?, obviamente que no. Tendrá que ser de otra manera, y así será.

*Rusia dice que el ataque masivo de esta Nochevieja contra Ucrania, incluida Kiev tenía como objetivo varias fábricas de drones.*"El 31 de diciembre de 2022, las FFAA rusas llevaron a cabo un ataque aéreo de precisión de largo alcance contra las instalaciones de la industria de defensa ucraniana implicadas en la fabricación de drones de ataque utilizados para llevar a cabo ataques terroristas contra Rusia", dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en su informe diario.
Según informa la fuerza aérea ucraniana, este domingo tumbaron todos los 45 drones de fabricación iraní después de que Moscú lanzara una salva de bombardeos contra el país, 
Eso de haber derribado todos los drones, ya lo hemos leído mil veces y visto todo lo contrario... y, sin embargo, vimos los misiles impactar hasta en el centro de Kiev.

*La guerra entre Ucrania y Rusia no tiene tregua.* El ejército ruso atacó de nuevo este sábado varias ciudades de Ucrania poco antes de la celebración de Año Nuevo. Las explosiones fueron especialmente significativas en Kiev, donde después de la medianoche también se han escuchado varias detonaciones, según recoge AFP. 

*Ucrania combatirá hasta alcanzar "la victoria"*. En su tradicional mensaje de Año Nuevo a los ucranianos, el presidente Volodimir Zelenski ha asegurado que su único deseo


Spoiler: dicho popular



de ilusiones vive el tonto de los cojones


 para 2023 es "la victoria". "Este año ha golpeado nuestros corazones. Hemos llorado todas las lágrimas. Hemos gritado todas las plegarias", ha recalcado. Además, ha advertido a Rusia de que "no habrá perdón" por la guerra en Ucrania.

*Rusia utiliza por primera vez lanzamisiles desde el mar Caspio, según Ucrania*, posiblemente por la dificultad creciente de llevar sus misiles al Mar Negro.Exacto, Rusia tiene serias dificultades de llevar sus misiles al Mar Negro, debe ser porque no tiene acceso al Mar Negro, donde tiene una flota, y Ucrania tiene que pedir permiso hasta para mover una kayak deportivo. 
La jefa del centro unificado de prensa de las Fuerzas de Defensa en el sur de Ucrania, Natalia Humenyuk, declaró en un programa informativo que "lo característico del ataque ayer con misiles es que se utilizaron lanzamisiles desde el mar Caspio".
"Esta es la primera vez que se registra desde la invasión a gran escala, porque probablemente ya les resulte más difícil llevar sus provisiones a la costa del mar Negro. Esto demuestra que estamos teniendo bastante éxito en mantener la logística bajo control del fuego, incluida la de la margen izquierda", dijo, citada por la agencia Ukrinform, informa Efe.
Por cierto, ya había disparado en el pasado desde el Mar Caspio, hasta puede hacerlo desde un mar interno absolutamente ruso, el mar Azov ¿les suena el nombre ucronazis?.

Imaginen ustedes, si estos son la cola de un perro, como estará en la cabeza.* La industria militar reconoce que la guerra de Ucrania ha generado un "pico de demanda" de material militar que la industria tiene dificultades para atender* y que ha llevado a los países occidentales a alertar de problemas de reposición de sus arsenales. Para hacer frente a la situación actual, la industria pide programas "sostenidos en el tiempo" que estabilicen los pedidos, sin que se produzcan "dientes de sierra".
Así lo apuntan a Europa Press fuentes de TEDAE, la asociación española de tecnologías de Defensa, Seguridad, Aeronáutica y Espacio; que explican que la intervención ha generado unos niveles de consumo "muy por encima de las previsiones" y que están más cerca de escenarios similares a los de las guerras mundiales.
Esto está llevando a las industrias de defensa de todos los países a tener "dificultades para responder", según reconoce TEDAE, ya que la capacidad de producción tradicional es "adecuada" a la demanda que habitualmente ha recibido y que ha estado ligada a dos factores: la demanda interna y las exportaciones.
*
El decreto firmado por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, el pasado mes de agosto para aumentar el personal militar de las FFAA de Rusia en 137.000 efectivos a raíz de la guerra de Ucrania ha entrado en vigor este domingo.*
Según el decreto publicado en el portal de información jurídica de Rusia, las FFAA de Rusia pasarán a tener 2.039.758 empleados, de los cuales 1.150.628 son militares, tal y como ha informado la agencia de noticias TASS. (Europa Press)
*
Gritos de ‘Gloria a Ucrania’ en Kiev para celebrar el Año Nuevo y desafiar a Rusia*. El Ministerio de Exteriores de Ucrania ha publicado en Twitter un vídeo, tomado por el número dos del Gabinete de la presidencia del país, Kirilo Timoshenko, en el que se muestra cómo han celebrado el Año Nuevo los vecinos de Kiev. En la grabación, tomada desde la ventana de un edificio, se puede escuchar a los ucranios lanzando gritos de “¡Gloria a Ucrania!” (Slava Ukraine, en ucraniano) en desafío al ataque con drones lanzado por Rusia durante la madrugada.
El toque de queda impuesto en la capital, desde las siete de la tarde, recuerda el mensaje, impidió que hubiera celebraciones en la calle, aunque antes de esa hora muchos ciudadanos se reunieron en las calles para celebrar el Año Nuevo. Luego, ya desde sus casas, lanzaron brindis por la victoria, según el mensaje del Ministerio ucraniano de Exteriores.
Tremendo desafío ese de gritar Slava Ukraine, deben haber quedado atónitos y muertos de miedo del lado ruso.

*Rusia sufre escasez de munición de artillería, según el ‘think tank‘’ estadounidense ISW.* El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra estima que Rusia está “probablemente agotando” sus existencias de munición de artillería y le va a costar mantener el actual ritmo de operaciones en varios sectores del frente bélico en Ucrania. Así lo afirma el think tank estadounidense en su último informe, publicado el 31 de diciembre, en el que afirma que debido a esa escasez ha reducido a una tercera parte la cantidad de proyectiles que lanza contra las posiciones ucranias.
ISW recoge unas declaraciones de este sábado de Kirilo Budanov, jefe del Directorio de Inteligencia Militar de Ucrania, en las que señala que las tropas rusas están teniendo “problemas significativos” con la munición de artillería que se harán más acuciantes para marzo de este nuevo año. Según Budanov, las fuerzas rusas, que han estado lanzando alrededor de 60.000 proyectiles diarios de artillería hasta una fecha reciente no especificada, han reducido el número a unos 20.000 proyectiles al día. Igualmente, Budanov asegura que los rusos han vaciado las existencias de munición de artillería de los arsenales de Bielorrusia, el más fiel aliado de Moscú.
El ISW, además, toma en consideración un reciente informe del ministerio británico de Defensa que señala que Rusia no cuenta con suficiente munición artillera como para mantener grandes operaciones ofensivas en Ucrania, habida cuenta, además, que la defensa de sus posiciones “en la extensa línea del frente” ya les supone un gasto significativo de munición.
Ante estas informaciones, ISW concluye que “la escasez de municiones probablemente impedirá que las fuerzas rusas sostengan un ritmo alto de operaciones en el área de Bajmut en el corto plazo”, así como en el resto del frente. La ciudad de Bajmut, en la provincia de Donetsk, se ha convertido en las últimas semanas en uno de los puntos más calientes de la lucha en el frente oriental. Rusia trata por todos los medios de hacerse con su control, puesto que es un punto clave del abastecimiento de las tropas ucranias. Además, afirma que el hecho de que Rusia haya agotado las reservas de munición almacenadas en Bielorrusia aleja la posibilidad de que las tropas rusas lancen una nueva ofensiva desde ese país, como al comienzo de la invasión. En las últimas semanas, se especulaba con esa posibilidad ante el aumento de movimientos de militares rusos y bielorrusos cerca de la frontera con Ucrania.
*6 meses repitiendo lo mismo, y "think tank", significa tanque pensante.*.., qué eufemismo tan estúpido, *mentir durante todo el conflicto no hará avanzar a los ucranianos*.

*¿Quién es la fuente?, Kirilo Budanov *


Spoiler



EL DE LA FAMOSA OREJA


*, jefe del Directorio de Inteligencia Militar de Ucrania. Algunas perlas *del señor Mayor General con 35 años, entró al ejército siendo Tte. Coronel, es decir, desde le principio ya era falso su recorrido.

- El jefe de espionaje de Ucrania advierte de la situación en el frente. En declaraciones a la ‘BBC’, Kyrylo Budanov expuso que la situación está “estancada” ya que el invierno “ha ralentizado el ritmo” del avance ucraniano. Ajá, el "avance ucraniano".
- Junio de este año, el jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia de Ucrania, Kyrylo Budanov, reveló a USA Today que Vladimir Putin padece “enfermedades graves y morirá en dos años”. “No tiene una larga vida por delante”, afirmó, y detalló que todo ésto está basado en la supuesta infiltración de espías ucranianos en el gobierno de Rusia, donde frecuentemente se hablaría sobre la salud del político.
- El jefe de la inteligencia ucraniana asegura que Putin será derrocado antes de que acabe la guerra. 29.10.2022
- Golpe de Estado contra Putin: “El líder de Rusia tiene cáncer en la sangre y será depuesto en agosto”. El general Kyrylo Budanov, responsable de la inteligencia ucraniana espera que la guerra acabe a finales de año y que su país pueda recuperar los territorios perdidos. 14/05/2022
- La inteligencia de Ucrania afirma que Putin está usando dobles: "La oreja es diferente en cada persona, es como una huella dactilar". Esta semana, Kyrylo Budanov, apareció en la televisión de su país para afirmar a los espectadores que la altura y las orejas de Putin han cambiado en las últimas apariciones. "La imagen, digamos, de las orejas es diferente... Es como una huella dactilar, la imagen de la oreja de cada persona es única. No se puede repetir", dijo.
El jefe de la inteligencia ucraniana alegó además que los dobles de cuerpo de Putin "tienen diferentes hábitos, diferentes gestos, diferentes modos de andar, a veces incluso, diferentes alturas si se observa de cerca". Budanov había afirmado previamente que un 'doble' del cuerpo de Vladimir Putin podría haber sido utilizado para su llegada a una cumbre en Teherán el mes pasado. 05/08/2022.
*Y este es el Jefe de Inteligencia de aquello, y fuente del "tanque pensante" yanki El Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra (ISW, en sus siglas en inglés).*

*En el terreno.*
www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid0vK9Cux3aYBUeN8n1QZ8yk4jG9HDTDJVsERzQAJBS9BTSBAJgUvPSKo5bp7zY6zjDl/?mibextid=Nif5oz

"Valientes" cerca de *Kremennaya* llenan a los militantes de las FAU con ramos de "Tulipán". Video
Desde el comienzo de la guerra hasta hoy 01/01/2023, se emitieron *alertas de ataques aéreos aproximadamente 14.870 veces* en toda Ucrania. Dichas estadísticas las muestra el recurso Alerts, que registra todos estos casos desde febrero pasado. El poseedor del récord entre las regiones es Járkov (1558), seguido de Donetsk (1294), Zaporozia (1235) y Diepropetrovsk (1190). La menor de todas las alarmas se anunció en el oeste de Ucrania: en las regiones de Transcarpacia (202) Chernivtsi (222), Ivano-Frankivsk (253) y Lviv (254). Kiev, con 638. Foto
*Caza nocturna. Video*
Que no les digas ucronazis. *Así saludan en Ucrania mientras habla Zelensky*. Foto
Se filtra video del *entrenamiento de las Fuerzas Especiales ucranianas*. Video
Estadounidenses en *Twitter realizaron una encuesta sobre el tema "¿A quién apoyas: Rusia o Ucrania?". La mayoría votó por Rusia*.. Foto
Otro cañón autopropulsado polaco de 155 mm AHS "*Krab" desmilitarizado*, informado en dirección a Járkov. Este ya es el sexto AHS "Krab" desmilitarizado 100% confirmado. Video
Y entonces,¿esto está prohibido?.*Tanker Energy Triumph bajo bandera británica (!) va de Rusia a España* con 1 millón de barriles de petróleo. Foto
En su *discurso de Año Nuevo, el dictador harinero ucraniano* Volodymyr Zelensky glorifica los increíbles actos de los valientes ucranianos. Dice "¿Recuerdas cuando una mujer derribó un dron ruso arrojándole un frasco de tomates en escabeche?". Video
“A Rusia le quedan dos misiles más para atacar a Ucrania”, jefe de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia *Budanov*. ¿Parece que deberían haber terminado en marzo?. Foto
*Rusia derriba un avión militar ucraniano.* Una aeronave de combate ucraniana fue derribada por un caza ruso. Video
Hoy, Ucrania celebra el *cumpleaños de su "héroe nacional", Stepan Bandera*: un agente de la Abwehr nazi, cómplice de los nazis y responsable de la masacre de cientos de miles de polacos y judíos. Fotos
Esta noche, los *ukronazis bombardearon el hospital en la ciudad de Pervomaisk,* en la RPL, utilizando MLRS HIMARS. Seis personas resultaron heridas. Un punto importante: la elección del objetivo fue 100% coordinada con los asesores de la OTAN. Solo para entender con quién está en guerra Rusia. Video y fotos
E*l jefe de PMC Wagner celebra el Año Nuevo junto con los 'músicos'*. “Porque tengo que estar con los muchachos. Los luchadores están aquí, por eso tengo que celebrar el Año Nuevo con ellos”. Según Yevgeni Prigozhin, en San Petersburgo los árboles de Navidad son de plástico, pero en Donbas todo es real. Video
Felicitaciones con motivo del año nuevo de la *tripulación rusa desde la Estación Espacial Internacional*. Video

F*oto: la mentira permanente de los ucranianos, esta vez, tumbaron los 45 drones que enviaron los rusos, y existiendo videos que muestran los impactos y no mostrando ningún video sobre sus supuestos derribos ¿entonces por qué la mentira sistemática?.*






Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Miren que se puede hacer que no hay manera de leer el foro en móvil.



Ponte un preservativo, ,,,, digo un bloqueador de anuncios.


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Lo último que veo de la cagada esa. Totalmente de acuerdo en que hay graves responsabilidades que depurar.

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han atacado a las 00:01 horas (hora de Moscú) un punto de localización de movilizados en Makeyevka (Donetsk) utilizando un sistema HIMARS. *Fuentes vinculadas con la Oficina del Presidente ucraniano hablan de una cifra desorbitada de 600 bajas. Otras fuentes ucranianas intentan ser más realistas señalando 50 muertos*. La información fiable de la que dispongo cifra de momento las bajas mortales en *20 habiendo muchos más heridos (las cifras pueden incrementar)*.

Parece que *algunos comandantes militares rusos siguen infravalorando la capacidad militar ucraniana sin entender que se encuentran en una situación de guerra. Aglomerar una gran cantidad de movilizados en un edificio sin la protección necesaria cerca del frente es un acto altamente irresponsable. Tribunal de guerra como mínimo, pero me olvidaba que estamos en una operación militar especial.*









Kuzmenko Blog


Canal personal de Daniil Kuzmenko. Intento analizar la situación política y guerra rusoucraniana. También escribo sobre geopolítica general, en especial sobre Oriente Medio y Transcaucasia. Новороссия. Правда всегда побеждает.




t.me





=============================================

*Más datos Sobre el ataque de la OTAN contra Makeievka, República Rusa de Donetsk*

Se produjo un ataque sobre una* escuela de formación profesional en Makeievka, donde pernoctaba un destacamento de soldados rusos movilizados desde Saratov.*
Según los videos e imágenes mostradas, podría tratarse de la* escuela nº19, que quedó arrasada hasta los cimientos. El ataque se habría producido con MLRS Himars.*
*Se desconoce el número exacto de bajas, porque aun se están levantando escombros*.
No se puede olvidar que *en un día despejado y sin nubes, los satélites de la OTAN ven con total nitidez los movimientos de tropas, que facilitan los datos GPS a la artillería de precisión.*









Vakulinchuk


¡La carne tiene gusanos! Contacta con nosotros mediante nuestro BOT o por MP en Twitter https://t.me/vakulinchukbot https://twitter.com/vakulinchukTG




t.me


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nueva ronda de geranios.



Alerta aérea en varias ciudades ucranianas.
En uno de los distritos de Kiev se ven pasar muchas ambulancias.
Se informa de explosiones en Kremenchuk, región de Poltava.
Una nueva ola de explosiones en la ciudad de Zaporozia.
Una fuerte explosión en el distrito Vyshgorodsky de la región de Kiev.
Explosiones en Dniepropetrovsk con al menos un fuerte incendio 
Explosión en el distrito Desnyansky de Kiev, según el alcalde Vitaliy Klitschko
Explosiones en la ciudad de Uman (región de Cherkasy)


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Los húngaros los únicos con cabeza entre los eurolerdos.



Hungría fue la gran humillada en la 1ª guerra, y aunque en la 2ª intentaron resacirse, está clavadita ahí Rutenia.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa usan señuelos aéreos E95M para activar los sistemas de defensa aérea de Ucrania.
> 
> Están diseñados para imitar objetivos de cualquier tipo, desde un misil de crucero hasta un avión IL-76.
> 
> ...



Juer, está todo inventado. Hasta señuelos reconfigurables que imitan lo que les pidas.


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pues en rusia la ley permite las web pedofilas



Y tanto. Sale Biden a todas horas. No hay cosa más pedófila que la CNN.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

rusia es la segunda distribuidora mundial de material pedofilo









Expected dijo:


> Y tanto. Sale Biden a todas horas. No hay cosa más pedófila que la CNN.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

FLODEOS PARA TODOS O EL FLORO AL RIO



Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre el hilo Guerra de Ucrania, este es el oficial donde todos pueden opinar mientras no flodeen y el único con chincheta y así ha sido desde el 2014.
> 
> El hilo del COVID oficial era uno donde el que lo abrió luego se paso a teorías conspiratorias cambiando su titulo, el titulo oficial lo restituí y advertí que si era "oficial" no podía tomar partido, cada cual podía opinar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicors (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Veraz (2 Ene 2023)

Efectivamente, asi lo hacen en la madre Rusonazia. Operasion espesial, el que no vea el FRACASO que se vaya a un oculista:


----------



## Decipher (2 Ene 2023)

El Veraz dijo:


> Efectivamente, asi lo hacen en la madre Rusonazia. Operasion espesial, el que no vea el FRACASO que se vaya a un oculista:



Me encanta la perdida de un TIE fighter.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre el hilo Guerra de Ucrania, este es el oficial donde todos pueden opinar mientras no flodeen y el único con chincheta y así ha sido desde el 2014.
> 
> El hilo del COVID oficial era uno donde el que lo abrió luego se paso a teorías conspiratorias cambiando su titulo, el titulo oficial lo restituí y advertí que si era "oficial" no podía tomar partido, cada cual podía opinar.
> 
> ...



Te zankeo por haber contribuido a largar al pesado de Putin Reloaded, pero que entre todas las ruskis buenorras que hay me pongas a esta es para reportarte también a ti. Las hay mucho mejores hombre de dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

decirle adios a serbia putinceles


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> Me encanta la perdida de un TIE fighter.



Quedémonos con el lado positivo. La estrella de la muerte aún sigue funcional y operativa al parecer. Zelenski tiene los días contados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

russia es un agente difusor de woke


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

puff todo vertebrado de esa base está muerta, dificil que haya heridos lanznado mobikis a 700m


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

puff todo vertebrado de esa base está muerta, dificil que haya heridos lanznado mobikis a 700m


----------



## El Veraz (2 Ene 2023)

Cada golpe que se llevan los rusonazis es peor que el anterior.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## España1 (2 Ene 2023)

Agradecido por la labor de los que cuidan de burbuja.
Cada vez menos lugares donde opinar


----------



## España1 (2 Ene 2023)

HDR dijo:


> Artillería rusa, la famosa picadora de carne.



hay picadora en ambos bandos, que esta es una guerra brutalísima en bajas. Buenas armas ambos, que lo de hoy de la escuela también ha dolido a Rusia.

palomitas pero sólo para usa


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> Hicieron bien los chinos en acabar con el golpe de estado liberal. Si les dejan les hunden el país.



Probablemente ahora China no sería la segunda economía del mundo, pero el Partido Comunista Chino ha hecho auténticas burradas, y si hubo que echar al Partido Nacional sudafricano por el apartheid, y estaban bien las protestas del ANC y los atentados del MK, también es lícito aprobar o al menos entender las protestas pacíficas de 1989, que fueron reprimidas durisimamente


----------



## Decipher (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Probablemente ahora China no sería la segunda economía del mundo, pero el Partido Comunista Chino ha hecho auténticas burradas, y si hubo que echar al Partido Nacional sudafricano por el apartheid, y estaban bien las protestas del ANC y los atentados del MK, también es lícito aprobar o al menos entender las protestas pacíficas de 1989, que fueron reprimidas durisimamente



Lo gracioso es que esa era la gentuza que hacia las burradas. Fueron los estudiantes los que protagonizaron la revolución cultural atacando a los que "no eran lo suficientemente revolucionarios" y cuando Deng Xiaoping empieza a darles libertad y elimina la revolución cultural ¿Que es lo que hacen? Montar otra revolución. Cuidadito con la ambición y las ganas de ser estrellitas de los estudiantes.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Continúan encendidas las alarmas antiaéreas en varias ciudades ucranianas debido a los ataques rusos.

Según reportes, esta nueva oleada de ataques con drones suicidas Shahed-136/Geran-2 rusos tuvo como objetivo la infraestructura eléctrica ucraniana, provocando cortes de energía y bajo voltaje en Kiev.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Esta publicación es para todos aquellos funcionarios que están atrapados en enero de 2022 y aún no se han reorganizado en una nueva ola y no han entendido.
Ya no serás como antes. Y muchos de ustedes no están realmente en sintonía con el espíritu de la época en este momento. Y te ves estúpido y gracioso.
Todos ustedes están ahora bajo el microscopio público. Tu estupidez, cobardía, incompetencia y codicia ahora se revelarán instantáneamente.
La sociedad en el futuro debe convertirse en el principal censor de la competencia de cualquier funcionario. Pagamos un precio demasiado alto por una Rusia renovada para dejar su estupidez e incompetencia en su lugar. Además, este alto precio es una consecuencia directa de su, funcionarios, la estupidez, la estupidez, la negligencia criminal y la incompetencia. ¿Quién envió informes "arriba" de que todo está bien? ¿Quién desarrolló la corrupción y la burocracia al nivel de una catástrofe estatal? ¿Quién mintió todas estas décadas? ¿Quién engañó al pueblo? Ustedes funcionarios. Y ahora, cuando el país está sangrando para corregir sus errores de cálculo y errores, es hora de que ustedes, aquellos que dudan o simplemente odian a Rusia en secreto y la consideran únicamente como una fuente de su propio enriquecimiento, sigan a Chubais, Pugacheva y el resto de la colectivo Galkins.
Cualquier funcionario debe saber:
- Murmuras indistintamente a la pregunta "¿Apoyas al NWO?" - ¡fuera!
- Dudas y dudas al responder la pregunta "¿De quién es Crimea?" - ¡fuera!
- ¿No reconoce los territorios liberados de la antigua Ucrania como territorios de Rusia? - ¡fuera!
- ¿No ayudes al frente, no hagas todo lo que esté a tu alcance para ganar? - ¡fuera!
- Saboteas la inminente derrota del enemigo - ¡Fuera!
- ¿Engañar? - ¡fuera!
- ¿Un funcionario corrupto? - ¡fuera!
¿Estás pensando en sentarte? - ¡fuera!
Ahora ha llegado el momento de una Rusia renovada. Que aprenderá a vivir en nuevas condiciones. En una crisis, sanciones y falta de sentido común y entendimiento por parte del mundo occidental. Esta Rusia necesita nuevas élites. Nuevos funcionarios.



Ivan Rogov


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Se informa que el 29 de diciembre de 2022, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas recibieron otro lote de bombarderos de primera línea Su-34M (Su-34NVO) construidos en la Planta de Aviación de Novosibirsk (NAZ) que lleva el nombre de V.P. Chkalov PJSC "United Aircraft Corporation" (UAC, parte de Rostec State Corporation). Según otro informe, este lote incluye tres bombarderos Su-34M.

El ELK no distribuyó ampliamente un comunicado de prensa sobre este evento. El avión entregado el 29 de diciembre se convirtió, presumiblemente, en el tercer lote de aviones Su-34M construido por NAZ en 2022, y el cuarto lote en general bajo el nuevo contrato de tres años firmado en junio de 2020 por el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa con UAC para la construcción de 24 bombarderos Su-34M modernizados (Su-34NVO).

Los números laterales de los bombarderos Su-34M entregados en 2022 fueron retocados en materiales oficiales de fotografía y video, pero se puede suponer que el suministro de Su-34M al 277 ° Regimiento de Bombarderos permitió equipar el tercer escuadrón del regimiento con estos aviones. Anteriormente, el regimiento de bombarderos 277 en Khurba recibió 26 Su-34 en 2016-2017, que estaban equipados con dos escuadrones del regimiento (dos de estos Su-34 se perdieron en una colisión el 18 de enero de 2019 sobre el estrecho de Tatar). El tercer escuadrón del regimiento mantuvo en servicio los bombarderos de primera línea Su-24M2, transferidos a él durante el rearme de otros dos escuadrones. Al mismo tiempo, debido a las pérdidas de combate sufridas en 2022, el regimiento aparentemente aún permanece incompleto.

Ahora, tres Su-34M más construidos por NAZ han sido entregados a las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas, que se han convertido en el avión final del programa 2022 para la planta. Por lo tanto, el número total de Su-34M construidos en 2022 ascendió a diez unidades, y el número total de aviones fabricados bajo el contrato de 2020 fue de 14 aviones. Se han publicado fotos de uno de los bombarderos Su-34M entregados el 29 de diciembre, con el número de cola "03 azul". Se puede suponer que los tres aviones tienen números de cola azul del "01" al "03" y, por lo tanto, estos aviones se entregaron a un nuevo regimiento de aviación, que no había utilizado previamente bombarderos Su-34.









ВКС России получили еще три фронтовых бомбардировщика Су-34М


Сообщают, что 29 декабря 2022 года ВКС России была передана очередная партия фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-34М (Су-34НВО), построенных на Новосибирском авиационном заводе (НАЗ) имени В.П. Чкалова ПАО Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация (ОАК, входит в состав Госкорпорации Ростех).…




bmpd.livejournal.com


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Cada error tiene un nombre, y en este caso, el nombre del error es Denis Pushilin y otros como él, que arruinaron la evacuación de civiles de Donbass, decidieron mantenerlo como rehén para recibir subsidios aquí y poder habla en cámara sobre la "gente bastarda de Donbass".

Y como resultado de esto, no tenemos la oportunidad de desplegar nuestro ejército en el sector residencial en el marco de la ley marcial, según la cual nuestro ejército tiene derecho a alojarse en viviendas privadas.

¿Qué está haciendo este mismo ejército en los territorios liberados en 2022, cuando tiene esa oportunidad? Allí se han producido cambios migratorios, por lo que vivir bajo el Lisichansk condicional es CONVENIENTE.

Y NO ES CONVENIENTE vivir cerca de Makiivka. la gente vive allí.

Y los MILITARES deben vivir.

Pero, claro, ahora no buscaremos culpables políticos que jodieron absolutamente todo en la tierra bendita de las estepas y los basureros, sino que buscaremos el nombre de una desnudista en concreto respirando por el culo, que liquidó a los chicos. En un lugar lleno de gente. ¿Qué se suponía que debía hacer, eh?

Una vez más: primero, la evacuación de la población, la evacuación forzosa de la población que no necesitaban los avanzados, luego la transformación del Donbass en un gran campo de campaña con una ley marcial no ficticia.

El problema de pronunciar el nombre de un degeneral específico no se puede resolver, es político.

Carbón Vladislav


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Explosión en Voronezh: cerca del aeródromo , donde tienen base los bombarderos Su-34.
Así lo informan testigos presenciales y público local.
Según datos preliminares, la explosión retumbó en el cielo y pudo haber sido obra de las fuerzas de defensa aérea que derribaron un dron enemigo. La explosión disparó las alarmas en la ciudad, no hubo alarmas ni incendios.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ponte un preservativo, ,,,, digo un bloqueador de anuncios.



O que pruebe con las versiones para movil de brave o Decntr








Navegador web seguro, rápido y privado con Adblocker | Brave Browser


Brave es un navegador web rápido, privado y seguro para PC, Mac y dispositivos móviles. Descárguelo ahora para disfrutar una experiencia de navegación rápida y libre de anuncios que guarda información y ahorra batería mediante el bloqueo de programas de rastreo




brave.com









Decentr


Decentr - Browse to earn




decentr.net


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Ene 2023)

Esta guerra ha dado lugar a un nuevo mundo, y no tiene vuelta atrás...
Las relaciones de Rusia con Occidente han llegado a un* punto de no retorno*. No hay requisitos previos para reanudar la asociación estratégica, dice Pavel Feldman, Profesor Asociado de la Academia de Relaciones Laborales y Sociales, Candidato a Ciencias Políticas.
*Europa busca proveedores de energía*. *Moscú se está reorientando hacia los mercados asiáticos*...








Политолог Фельдман: отношения России и Запада достигли точки невозврата


Отношения РФ с Западом достигли точки невозврата. Предпосылок для возобновления стратегического партнерства не осталось, считает доцент «Академии труда и социальных отношений», кандидат политических наук Павел Фельдман.




riafan.ru


----------



## visaman (2 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _Disfruta de las últimas horas de vacaciones._



ya se me han acabado o algo de vuelta en el frente y tal


----------



## visaman (2 Ene 2023)

manodura79 dijo:


> Desde luego que en la rifa de los pepinos que se está preparando Polonia tiene un montón de papeletas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



si los polacos se meten les funden el ejercito con pepinos nucelares tácticos si o si y a protestar al biden que se hará el loco


----------



## visaman (2 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Venga que te espero.
> Un saludpo-.



otro saludo para ti campeón


----------



## kerevienteya (2 Ene 2023)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> En mi ciudad lo mismo. Y los compañeros de trabajo hablando de lo que cenaran en Navidad y la del dinero que se van a dejar en copas. A pesar de la guerra y la creciente inflación , todo apunta a que todo va a seguir como hasta ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kerevienteya (2 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> hay picadora en ambos bandos, que esta es una guerra brutalísima en bajas. Buenas armas ambos, que lo de hoy de la escuela también ha dolido a Rusia.
> 
> palomitas pero sólo para usa



Sólo que 6 veces más brutal para Kiev, no es coincidencia que es la misma diferencia que la cantidad de artillería que tiene Rusia frente a Kiev.
El 80% de las bajas de ambos bandos son por la artillería.


----------



## Curroesteja (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Probablemente ahora China no sería la segunda economía del mundo, pero el Partido Comunista Chino ha hecho auténticas burradas, y si hubo que echar al Partido Nacional sudafricano por el apartheid, y estaban bien las protestas del ANC y los atentados del MK, también es lícito aprobar o al menos entender las protestas pacíficas de 1989, que fueron reprimidas durisimamente



Hay una diferencia importante. 
Las agencias de comunicación que monopolizar la información que recibimos, forman parte de la guerra que mantienen los anglosajones contra los chinos. 
Por eso la información que nos proporcionan de allí es falsa. 
Dijiste que tenías imágenes de los sucesos de Tiannamen diferentes a las escena del tanque. 
Te dije que eso es mentira. 
Si no las pones ignorarse lo que digas.


----------



## visaman (2 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La libertad de expresión es eso libertad de expresión pon tu unas fotos de porno infantil y veras donde se acaba tu libertad de expresión entre rejas y bien hecho.
> 
> Si te refieres a poner muertos, pues parte de lo mismo, no sabes lo que a los médicos y sanitarios de guerra les cuesta operar o tratar a un compañero, has de abstraerte de tus sentimientos y tratarlo lo mejor posible pero pensando que es un trozo de carne, no una persona sino no eres lo suficientemente objetivo, poner esas fotos de muertos no ayuda a entender la guerra, salvo que sean de civiles y que infrinjan claramente la convención de ginebra como denuncia expresa a quien lo realizo.
> 
> ...



la cuestión es quien hará el ´´bailare sobre tu tumba´´ a quien


----------



## dabuti (2 Ene 2023)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
2 ENE, 08:10
*Los ataques de esta noche dañaron las instalaciones de energía en Kiev, dice el alcalde*
Vitaly Klitschko agregó que los suministros de agua continuaron normalmente.

KIEV, 2 de enero. /TASS/. Los ataques de anoche dañaron las instalaciones de energía en la capital ucraniana de Kiev, dijo el alcalde Vitaly Klitschko.
"Los ataques de anoche dañaron las instalaciones de infraestructura energética en la capital. Se están introduciendo cortes de energía de emergencia en la ciudad. En consecuencia, algunas instalaciones de suministro de calor están sin electricidad", escribió en Telegram, y agregó que los suministros de agua continuaron normalmente.
Las sirenas antiaéreas sonaron anoche en la mitad de la región de Ucrania. Según los medios de comunicación ucranianos, se escucharon explosiones en varias partes de Kiev.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Ene 2023)

Joder, menudo bajón en número de retrasaos que ha pegao este hilo, no? No queda ni el tato en este hilo de tontos.


----------



## Aguilucho (2 Ene 2023)

Ucrania lanza un ataque contra un barracón de 3 pisos petado de soldados rusos celebrando el año nuevo. Debían tener un polvorín ahí porque quedó todo volatizado.
No se sabe cuantos rusos había, en algunos sitios se habla de 600, cifra seguramente exagerada. Posiblemente no lo sabremos nunca ya que rusia es totalmente opaca dando cifras.



Antes y despues:


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre el hilo Guerra de Ucrania, este es el oficial donde todos pueden opinar mientras no flodeen y el único con chincheta y así ha sido desde el 2014.
> 
> El hilo del COVID oficial era uno donde el que lo abrió luego se paso a teorías conspiratorias cambiando su titulo, el titulo oficial lo restituí y advertí que si era "oficial" no podía tomar partido, cada cual podía opinar.
> 
> ...




_Te agradezco tu “no” Trabajo._


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2023)

El objetivo final de EEUU a estas alturas ya es bastante simple: salvar un trozo de Ucrania,
por pequeño que sea y mantener un punto de apoyo para esfuerzos futuros contra Rusia.

Para EEUU esta guerra es parte de la deconstrucción de la UE. Separa a Alemania de Rusia,
a la UE de China y convierte a EEUU en el único gallo en todo el territorio del Occidente.
El G7 y otros acrónimos similares ya no valen. Existe Uno: EEUU. Nada más importa.

En algún momento de los años anteriores, tal vez 10 o 12, años juzgaron que el ejército ruso
era débil, y una guerra terrestre en un frente de mil kilómetros llevaría a retomar el Donbass
por Kiev y a una batalla poderosa para recuperar Crimea.

Lo que EEUU/OTAN pasaron por alto fue la capacidad de las salvas de misiles Kalibr e Iskander.
Rusia dispone de tecnologías y lleva las 24 horas, 7 días a la semana, durante muchos años,
mientras que Occidente acumula mucha mano de obra del ejército ucraniano. Así que la guerra
se convirtió en ojivas rusas contra cabezas ucranianas, Intenso fuego artillero triturando hombres
y máquinas hasta convertirlos en carne picada y asada.

Era lo inevitable. Occidente no puede derrotar a Rusia ni puede salvar al Estado fallido de su destino.

Al final del túnel, EEUU aparecerá con su "plan de paz", pero ahora no será un plan de paz,
sino una doctrina de seguridad que los vencidos tendrán que aceptar.


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

Curroesteja dijo:


> Hay una diferencia importante.
> Las agencias de comunicación que monopolizar la información que recibimos, forman parte de la guerra que mantienen los anglosajones contra los chinos.
> Por eso la información que nos proporcionan de allí es falsa.
> Dijiste que tenías imágenes de los sucesos de Tiannamen diferentes a las escena del tanque.
> ...



Ahí van: 


Spoiler: Tiananmen1











Spoiler: Tiananmen2











Spoiler: Tiananmen3













Spoiler: Tiananmen4











Spoiler: Tiananmen5











Spoiler: Tiananmen6











Spoiler: Tiananmen7











Spoiler: Tiananmen8









Ahí van más: 



http://www.cnd.org/June4th/massacre.html


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

La situación en la zona de Donetsk


El año terminó en Ucrania y en Donbass sin cambios con respecto a los acontecimientos de los últimos días: apenas 48 horas después del último ataque con misiles, Rusia volvió a lanzar un ataque sig…




slavyangrad.es











La situación en la zona de Donetsk


02/01/2023


El año terminó en Ucrania y en Donbass sin cambios con respecto a los acontecimientos de los últimos días: apenas 48 horas después del último ataque con misiles, Rusia volvió a lanzar un ataque significativo. Pese a los daños que se produjeron, Kiev continúa alegando haber derribado la práctica totalidad de los misiles. Con el ataque, Moscú mostraba otra vez que las constantes declaraciones de Ucrania y sus socios occidentales sobre la escasez de misiles en los arsenales rusos, que se repitieron a lo largo de todo el año comenzando ya en marzo, cuentan con grandes dosis de propaganda de guerra. El relato es en esta guerra tan importante como la realidad del frente.

Ucrania, por su parte, continuó con su hábito de disparar indiscriminadamente contra la ciudad de Donetsk, blanco de la artillería ucraniana desde finales de mayo, con lo que Kiev busca un doble objetivo. Los daños materiales y el constante goteo de civiles muertos y heridos en diferentes zonas de la ciudad, incluido el centro, antes protegido de los bombardeos, es una forma de castigo colectivo a una población que no solo ha rechazado al Gobierno de Ucrania, sino que ha permanecido en la ciudad pese al peligro y a las difíciles condiciones. Desde el inicio del verano, Donetsk, principal ciudad de Donbass, sufre de gravísimos problemas de suministro de agua, cuyo control se encuentra en la parte norte de la región, bajo control ucraniano. Desde hace meses, Donetsk, cuya zona urbana contaba antes de la guerra con un millón de habitantes, sobrevive con suministro de agua de apenas unas horas en días alternos, horarios que no siempre pueden cumplirse. Pero al margen de ese castigo colectivo contra una población considerada desleal, los bombardeos y el intento de dificultar la vida busca también minar la confianza de esa población en las tropas y autoridades rusas, que por el momento no han conseguido garantizar servicios que, en una ciudad de tal magnitud, son básicos ni tampoco la seguridad de la población.

La semana pasada comenzaba a hablarse en Rusia del proyecto de instalación de tuberías que procederían a suministrar agua desde la región de Rostov, con lo que lograría por fin una solución, al menos parcial, a un gravísimo problema. La magnitud de la obra que requiere y la distancia que ha de recorrer hace de ella una obra cara. Sin embargo, la otra obra pendiente en Donetsk requiere algo más que una inversión económica. Las fuentes locales denunciaban ayer numerosos bombardeos ucranianos contra la ciudad y se destacaba los 18 proyectiles disparados indiscriminadamente contra zonas residenciales de la ciudad en tan solo tres minutos.

Los bombardeos de Donetsk fueron, a lo largo de 2022, una de las cuestiones más debatidas. Aunque el consenso está en la necesidad de alejar a las tropas ucranianas de la ciudad, la dificultad radica en cómo lograrlo. Todo ello pasa por derrotar a la agrupación ucraniana en la zona, que cuenta con algunas de las más férreas fortificaciones, preparadas por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a lo largo de los ocho años de la guerra de Donbass. Uno de los puntos clave es la localidad de Avdeevka. Así lo explicaba ayer Boris Rozhin, _Colonel Cassad_:

_Un asalto frontal a Avdeevka por la zona industrial o desde Novobajmutovka en las actuales circunstancias no promete resultados significativos, tanto por la falta de fuerzas suficientes para un asalto frontal en esta zona como por la existencia de grandes fortificaciones enemigas y la presencia de la invicta agrupación de Avdeevka, que se encuentra en mucho mejores condiciones que la de Artyomovsk, que ahora mismo se está desangrando. _
_Pero incluso si el comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa concentrara fuerzas significativas para tal asalto, es improbable que pudiera hablarse de un ataque rápido sobre Avdeevka si observamos el precedente del lento progreso en Marinka o Artyomovsk. Así que, como se puede adivinar, los bombardeos continuarán._
_Es más prometedor aumentar la presión al sur de Avdeevka y Tonenkoe, así como reanudar los ataques en dirección a Krasnogorovka, al norte de Avdeevka, y establecer un control más férreo sobre la zona de Kamenka. En otras palabras, son precisas acciones más decisivas contra los flancos de la agrupación de Avdeevka. Pero incluso en las actuales condiciones, eso requeriría reforzar seriamente la agrupación rusa de la zona de Donetsk con efectivos adicionales. Sin embargo, el comando también tiene que tener en cuenta la situación en Ugledar y el frente de Zaporozhie, así como las necesidades de la ofensiva sobre Artyomovsk y Soledar. _
_Así que, en la actual fase de la operación, no se debe esperar cambios rápidos en la situación de la zona de Avdeevka. Las secciones de Nevelskoe-Vodianoe, Marinka, Artyomovsk o Soledar son más prometedoras._
La situación en Donetsk continuará siendo grave en dos sentidos: las carencias que implica la situación de guerra, especialmente en relación con el suministro de agua, y la falta de seguridad vinculada a los bombardeos ucranianos. Las necesidades son claras, pero no tanto la forma con las que lograrlas. En cualquier caso, para ello, Rusia deberá de dejar de cometer errores graves que pueden resultar mortales y, en ocasiones, incluso catastróficos.. Ayer por la noche, en un ataque muy similar al realizado contra la cárcel de Elenovka hace unos meses, Ucrania utilizó sus HIMARS para atacar una base en la que se estaba destinada toda una unidad de reclutas en la ciudad de Makeevka, en las afueras de Donetsk. La base quedó completamente destruida. La propaganda de guerra ucraniana se jacta de más de medio millar de víctimas mortales. La cifra real es desconocida, pero se sabe ya que se encuentra en las decenas. Rusia no puede pretender proteger a Donetsk o a Donbass si ni siquiera es capaz de proteger a sus reclutas.


----------



## visaman (2 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Ojo que estos del vídeo no son otanicos.
> 
> Putiniano espabila. Te has enterado que tus "Socios" van a muerte ?



bueno si son tan efectivos como con fidel nada de qué preocuparse


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 1 al 2 de enero de 2023

▪ Los drones kamikazes rusos alcanzan infraestructuras críticas en Kiev, causando problemas de suministro eléctrico en la ciudad.

▪ Los lugareños informaron de la presencia de medios de defensa antiaérea cerca de un aeródromo militar en las afueras del suroeste de Voronezh.

▪ Un UAV ucraniano atacó una central eléctrica en el distrito de Klimovsk, en la región de Briansk.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Leonovka, región de Chernihiv, así como en Volna Sloboda y Katerinovka, región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Volchansk, Ogurtsovo y Novovolynsk.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron concentraciones de personal y equipo de las AFU en Kupiansk, Torske, Terny y Berestovo.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron concentraciones de unidades ucranianas en Bajmut, Soledar, Kleshcheyevka y Dyleyevka.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Heorhiyivka y Maryinka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales e instalaciones civiles en Donetsk y Horlivka con artillería de cañón.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Neskuchne, Ugledar y Bolshaya Novoselka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra objetivos enemigos en Zaporizhzhya y también trabajaron sobre posiciones de las AFU en Olhivske, Zaliznytske y Orekhove.

Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Melitopol durante la noche.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las tropas rusas atacaron de noche objetivos en Dnipropetrovsk utilizando un vehículo aéreo no tripulado Geran-2.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se enfrentaron a concentraciones enemigas en Kherson, Stanislav y Tyahinka.

Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo ataques contra infraestructuras civiles en Hola Prystan y Novaya Kakhovka.

▪ Los lugareños informaron de sonidos de explosiones en Uman, región de Cherkasy, y Kremenchuk, región de Poltava.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Sobre la reparación de equipos de fabricación occidental en Eslovaquia

En noviembre, los gobiernos alemán y eslovaco llegaron a un acuerdo para establecer en Eslovaquia una base de reparación y mantenimiento de armas y equipos de fabricación occidental.

Posteriormente, el holding militar-industrial franco-alemán KNDS (KMW+Nexter Defense Systems) anunció el despliegue de un complejo en la ciudad eslovaca de Michalovce, que se utilizará para reparar armamento moderno:

➖ el obús autopropulsado PzH-2000
➖ la unidad de artillería autopropulsada CAESAR
➖ MARS II MLRS
➖ Emplazamiento blindado de cañones autopropulsados Gepard
➖ Vehículo blindado de combate Toy Dingo

El complejo funcionará hasta finales de 2024. La base tiene una superficie de 800 metros cuadrados y en sus talleres pueden atenderse hasta seis vehículos simultáneamente.

¿Por qué Michalovce?

La ciudad está situada a 40 km de la frontera con la región ucraniana de Transcarpatia. Hay una amplia autopista entre Michalovce y Uzhgorod, lo que facilita relativamente el transporte de mercancías de gran tamaño sin llamar mucho la atención.

Al norte de la ciudad, en Valashkovets, hay un gran campo de tiro de artillería, donde se realizaban regularmente ejercicios del ejército eslovaco y se rodaban los SAM Zuzana 2 justo después de su montaje.

La ciudad cuenta con una estación de ferrocarril y varias fábricas del antiguo gigante industrial eslovaco CASSPOS para la producción de tuberías, cisternas y motores para electrodomésticos.

Además, hay sucursales y talleres industriales para la producción de equipos de aire acondicionado (Mazok), aglomerado, poliestireno (IZO4), remolques para camiones (Kerex) y cables para tecnología informática (Comline Elektronik).

Outlook

La elección de la ubicación es extremadamente buena. Michalovce está cerca de la región de Transcarpatia, la gran capacidad de tráfico de los nudos de transporte permite un traslado rápido y eficaz de los equipos dañados para su reparación y vuelta.

La ciudad ha sido siempre uno de los principales centros industriales de Eslovaquia. Michalovce cuenta con diversas empresas, incluidas las de alta tecnología, que podrían reconvertirse fácilmente para necesidades militares.

Si antes era necesario enviar equipos a varios países de Europa del Este, Alemania y Francia para reparar el armamento occidental, ahora la restauración de los principales tipos de equipos tendrá lugar a 40 km de Ucrania.

Y esto sólo puede evitarse eliminando por completo las infraestructuras ferroviarias y de transporte, lo que en estos momentos es prácticamente imposible.

Como hemos escrito antes, Ucrania occidental desempeña un papel crucial en el conflicto actual y es el principal centro de tránsito de los suministros procedentes de Europa. Y se tomarán todas las medidas necesarias para salvaguardarlo y protegerlo.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2023)

Mientras Rusia, está luchando contra las sanciones occidentales y ocupada con su propia agenda,
China, eligiendo como campo de batalla la OMC, ha conseguido liderar una campaña contra EEUU...
Se está gestando un motín:

*127 países presentan una protesta ante la OMC contra EEUU*


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Cortes de electricidad de emergencia en Kiev tras el ataque nocturno de Geranay

Así lo ha comunicado la empresa energética ucraniana DTEK. Al mismo tiempo, las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea de la capital, como de costumbre, llamaron a un número aleatorio e informaron del derribo de múltiples objetivos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (2 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 312, 01/01/2023. Vladímir Afanásievich Liájov,...
> 
> 
> fue un cosmonauta soviético y posteriormente ucraniano.nota 1 Nació el 20 de julio de 1941 en Antratsyt (óblast de Voroshilovgrado, actualmente óblast de Lugansk), en la RSS de Ucrania (URSS), y murió el 19 de abril de 2018 en Astracán (Rusia), en total, Vladímir Liájov ha pasado 333 días, 7...
> ...



parece una pantalla del space invaders


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

El ejército ruso está concentrando sus esfuerzos en una ofensiva en la dirección de Artemivsk y mejorando la situación táctica en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Limansk y Avdiyivka - lo principal del resumen del estado mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Stelmajovka y Belogorovka en la LNR y Rozdolovka, Belogorovka, Soledar, Krasnaya Gora, Artemivsk, Klischeevka, Ozeryanovka, Opytne y Krasnogorovka en la DNR.
▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon a las AFU en zonas de más de 15 asentamientos. Se trata de Andreevka, Kupyansk, Kucherovka, Liman Pervyy, Vilshana, Orlyanske, Kyslovka y Kotlyarovka, en la región de Kharkiv, y Novoselovskoye y Myasozharivka, en la RNL.
▪ En la dirección de Liman, el Ejército ruso bombardeó posiciones ucranianas cerca de Novogorovka, Ploshchanka, Nevskyy, Chervonopopivka en la LNR, y Tern y Dibrova en la DNR.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en más de 15 asentamientos. Entre ellas figuran Berestovoye, Bilohrovka, Artemivsk, Kleshcheyevka, Kurdyumovka, Stupochka, Bila Hora, Konstantinovka y Dyliyevka en la DNR. La Fuerza Aérea rusa también llevó a cabo un ataque aéreo cerca de Belogorovka.
▪ El Ejército ruso llevó a cabo 51 ataques aéreos en las últimas 24 horas, incluidos 44 UAV Shahid-136. La información sobre los ataques nocturnos contra instalaciones de Kiev se anunciará más adelante. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas también llevaron a cabo 55 bombardeos desde MLRS.
▪ La amenaza de ataques aéreos y con misiles contra infraestructuras críticas se mantiene en todo el territorio de Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

El expresidente ucraniano Petro Poroshenko dice que no conoce a la Iglesia Ortodoxa Ucraniana









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (2 Ene 2023)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Feliz 2023 a todos los conforeros de buena voluntad. Es difícil expresarlo pero muchos de uds. ,sin conocerlos , se les tiene aprecio como si fueran de la familia. Es lo que hace estar interesado en el mundo actual y buscar un mundo más justo y plural en donde las naciones y los individuos sean más libres.
> 
> Quizá sean estos momentos los más importantes de la historia desde hace 80 años, quizá estamos en un punto de cambio hacia un mundo más libre y menos predeterminado . Los conforeros que estamos aquí , la mayoría, pensamos q el mundo se está jugando mucho en este envite. Muchas veces pienso y que hago yo en todo esto...posiblemente nada. Pero al menos me informo e intento divulgar cuantas mentiras nos hacen tragar con embudo todos los días.
> 
> ...



Respecto de los deseos y felicitaciones de fin de año, las comparto y me auno a ellas. Pero quería plantear una reflexión sobre las siguientes. La base es ¿qué Ucrania quedará tras el final de la contienda? ¿Con qué escenario tendrán que lidiar las autoridades rusas a largo plazo? esta no es una cuestión baladí, sino de tremenda importancia. Precisamente muchas de las críticas a la forma de hacer rusa en esta Operación Especial han despertado innumerables críticas entre los que moralmente les apoyamos. Son críticas comprensibles dada la complejidad de la 'realidad ruso-ucraniana'. Son muchos aspectos que hay que tener en cuenta para poder comprender por qué no se hacen determinadas cosas y algunas (la verdad) apestan 'un poquito'. Con esto me refiero a la idiosincrasia del poder en Ucrania. Creo que Rusia espera un cambio de actitud entre los oligarcas ucranianos, o quizás más bien, una ventana de oportunidad para estos para que se 'descuelguen' de Zelensky y el aparato OTAN. Esta se dará cuando la población haya sufrido el tiempo suficiente las carencias a las que ahora está, cada vez más, sometido. También esto es imprescindible para poder no solo gobernar sin demasiados problemas las nuevas regiones re-asimiladas por Rusia, también para potenciar al máximo el número de estas que se unirán de buen grado a la Madre Patria Rusa.

Expresado lo anterior sobre la complejidad del carácter socio-político de la situación, también señalar la importancia de este punto: 'todo lo destruido tendrá que reconstruirse'. Eso no será ni barato ni rápido, y cuando los tiempos de espera se alarguen bajo control ruso, servirán de 'munición' propagandística contra Rusia. En cambio, si recursos vitales no son dañados más que parcialmente, la reconstrucción y la devolución de la necesaria calidad de vida a esas regiones, podrá ser rápida, lo cual suavizará las reticencias de la población todavía dudosa. Cuan práctico será escuchar de sus bocas: 'con los rusos todo se arregla rápido y funciona bien'. Lo contrario, de no frenar 'la mano' que golpea las infraestructuras sería: '¿de qué nos vale ser rusos si todo está mal? ¿cuando van a arreglar el suministro eléctrico? ¿cuando va a haber trabajo y estabilidad? ¿cuando dejaremos de pasar frío? ¿cuando tendremos suministro constante de agua? etcétera.

En fin, podría alargarme más, muchísimo más con este tipo de explicaciones, pero creo que he dado una pincelada general bastante clara del porqué se han hecho las cosas con cuidado, y del porqué se deberían de seguir haciendo así. Y más cuando esta forma de hacer las cosas funciona tanto, que hasta los analistas del bloque opuesto las describen no solo como correctas, incluso geniales.

Feliz año nuevo a todos, otra vez.


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Días de guerra a través de los ojos de un hombre movilizado para la guerra, diciembre de 2022.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Al-paquia (2 Ene 2023)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *¿Está Estados Unidos a punto de perder la Segunda Guerra Fría?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312910
> *
> *Thomas H. Lipscomb, un nuevo amigo, escribió lo siguiente y amablemente me dio permiso para publicarlo. El Sr. Lipscomb es Presidente del Centro para el Futuro Digital de Nueva York. Fue fundador y Consejero Delegado de dos empresas públicas de tecnología digital y es titular de cinco patentes. Ha sido ejecutivo en varias empresas de medios de comunicación, entre ellas CEO de Times Books, y ha escrito artículos para publicaciones como The New York Times, The Washington Post y The Wall Street Journal.*
> ...



Thomas H. Lipscomb


A son of the New American Brotherinlawunion Fake Machinery


----------



## ProfeInsti (2 Ene 2023)

Israel ataca la región sur de la capital, Damasco, la madrugada del lunes.
Al menos dos soldados sirios muertos.


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> ...Si antes era necesario enviar equipos a varios países de Europa del Este, Alemania y Francia para reparar el armamento occidental, ahora la restauración de los principales *tipos de equipos tendrá lugar a 40 km de Ucrania.*
> 
> ...



HOMBRE visto así te digo yo que ha sido una gran elección... pero... pero... es que son 40 km de la frontera con Ucrania y... y... y... a CUANTOS DE LA LINEA del frente, que es dónde mayormente esos equipos sufren los daños... el problema, EL VERDADERO PROBLEMA es el LOGISTICO, el que supone llevar esos equipos y devolverlos a esa línea del frente...

Por cierto, esa UBICACION a cualquiera con DOS DEDOS DE FRENTE le indicaría DONDE ESTÁ MEJOR que ningún otro sitio la LINEA DE FRENTE para que la LOGISTICA OTAN se vea ampliamente dañada... 

¿O no lo queremos entender???


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2023)

Aguilucho dijo:


> Ucrania lanza un ataque contra un barracón de 3 pisos petado de soldados rusos celebrando el año nuevo. Debían tener un polvorín ahí porque quedó todo volatizado.
> No se sabe cuantos rusos había, en algunos sitios se habla de 600, cifra seguramente exagerada. Posiblemente no lo sabremos nunca ya que rusia es totalmente opaca dando cifras.
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda cagada de los rusos. Centenares de muertos ha debido de tener.

Estas son las consecuencias de dejar a los americanos operar sus satélites sobre Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Menuda cagada de los rusos. Centenares de muertos han debido de tener.
> 
> Estas son las consecuencias de dejar a los americanos operar sus satélites sobre Ucrania.



Cagada y gorda. Las fuentes sobre el terreno hablan de decenas de fallecidos (no centenares) pero muchos, mucho heridos...
y todavía hay desaparecidos
No sé si quien dio esa orden piensa en suicidarse, pero en cualquier caso debe ser relevado del mando y procesado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Ene 2023)

Efectivamente, la estrategia en Siria contra los “mercenarios” de la OTAN es la que se aplica en Ucrania, poco a poco y sin pausa….








«Сирийские» генералы скоро отшвырнут ВСУ от Кременной и Бахмута


Против бандеровцев работает антитеррористическая тактика, отработанная под Алеппо




svpressa.ru


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Menuda cagada de los rusos. Centenares de muertos han debido de tener.
> 
> Estas son las consecuencias de dejar a los americanos operar sus satélites sobre Ucrania.



Por favor un poco de sentido común, que es que...

A ver, tú metes en un edificio cerca de un frente de guerra innumerable cantidad de teléfonos móviles y... y... ¿se precisa un sistema de satélites para descubrir que ahí es CASI seguro que haya cientos de soldados? o te bastaría con saber que ahí hay cientos de señales de móviles????

Lo de los soldados con móviles y tal es una de esas cosas que uno no entiende muy bien, pero...

Es muy probablemente el mismo caso del jefazo de Roscosmos que le pegaron mientras cenaba en un hotel, nuevamente cerca de la línea del frente... a ver, yo no es que sea muy listo, pero estoy en busca y captura y MOVILES no llevo...

Por aquí en Galicia, no hace más de unos meses andaba escapado al que llamaban el Rambo Gallego, por el monte y el solito... no HUBO HUEVOS A LOCALIZARLO... y eso que el tipo era un vejete con sus años y estaba más que maltrecho cuando lo cazaron unos vecinos, pero LOCALIZARLO!!!... simplemente tenía que robar y la cosa así es hodida...


----------



## Aguilucho (2 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Menuda cagada de los rusos. Centenares de muertos han debido de tener.
> 
> Estas son las consecuencias de dejar a los americanos operar sus satélites sobre Ucrania.



O simplemente un chivatazo de algún civil que ha visto como llenaban el sitio de soldados y armamento. 
Pasa por ahí, ve que hay movimiento, sigue su camino sin levantar sospechas, llega a su casa, se conecta a una VPN privada, da el chivatazo... y listo. Las coordenadas del edificio sin duda son más que conocidas (si ya cualquiera puede sacarlas con google maps). 
No hace falta nada más, ni satélites ni nada.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2023)

Aguilucho dijo:


> O simplemente un chivatazo de algún civil que ha visto como llenaban el sitio de soldados y armamento.
> Pasa por ahí, ve que hay movimiento, sigue su camino sin levantar sospechas, llega a su casa, se conecta a una VPN privada, da el chivatazo... y listo. Las coordenadas del edificio sin duda son más que conocidas (si ya cualquiera puede sacarlas con google maps).
> No hace falta nada más, ni satélites ni nada.



Los satélites hacen falta para guiar los cohetes de los himars con precisión. Ese ataque certero no es posible sin satélites.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ene 2023)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Sólo que 6 veces más brutal para Kiev, no es coincidencia que es la misma diferencia que la cantidad de artillería que tiene Rusia frente a Kiev.
> El 80% de las bajas de ambos bandos son por la artillería.



Segun Igor Girkin en uno de sus ultimos videos, aparte de llamaros frikis, deja claro que no tienen tanta artillería y están falto de municion


----------



## Aguilucho (2 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Los satélites hacen falta para guiar los cohetes de los himars con precisión. Ese ataque certero no es posible sin satélites.



Entiendo que te refieres a la señal del GPS, que efectivamente va por satélites.

No se si rusia tendrá capacidad para bloquear esa señal en un territorio tan grande. O que esa señal bloquee también su sistema GLONASS. 
También hay que tener en cuenta que los propios rusos usan sistemas de posicionamiento, ya sea militar o domésticos (han aparecido videos de helicopteros con un tom-tom atado con bridas...). Si lo bloquean, ellos también se quedan "ciegos".

No es tan fácil, si no lo hacen es porque o no tienen esa capacidad o porque pierden una visibilidad ellos mismos tan grande que prefieran asumir el riesgo.


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> rusia es la segunda distribuidora mundial de material pedofilo



Justo detrás de Estados Unidos. Aunque claro, en los países de Oriente Medio...deja a tus hijos y sobretodo hijas por ahí....y luego nos cuentas. También a Scholz es muy niñero(más bien le gustan las de 16...).


----------



## Curroesteja (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Ahí van:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tiananmen1
> ...



No cabían en Virginia y los instalaron en Maryland

China News Digest International, Inc. (CND) es una organización sin fines de lucro registrada en el Estado de Maryland, Estados Unidos. CND es operado por Voluntarios con un mandato para proporcionar una cobertura de noticias oportuna y equilibrada sobre China y asuntos relacionados con China. La CND también proporciona otros servicios de información a las comunidades chinas Por todo el mundo. Sus servicios son gratuitos. La CND es independiente de cualquier otra organización y se esfuerza por ser imparcial en los temas y noticias que informa.

Gerentes y Editores en Jefe anteriores de la CND:
Bo Xiong (Estados Unidos), Bing WEN (Canadá), Fang WU (ESTADOS UNIDOS), Ming Yang XU (Australia), Wei LIN (ESTADOS UNIDOS), Deming TANG (EE.UU.), Yagui WEI (EE.UU.), Gang XU (EE.UU

En resumen un AUKUS de libro.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Ene 2023)

Mis conclusiones sobre el año 2022:

En la guerra de Ucrania el GANADOR ABSOLUTO son los servicios de inteligencia otánicos (CIA y similares). Son los que más cerca han estado de cubrir al cien por cien sus objetivos.
El PERDEDOR MAYOR es Ucrania, por supuesto, con un gobierno zombie a las órdenes de quienes les hacen vudú (los GANADORES ABSOLUTOS).
El PERDEDOR POR TONTO es Europa. Creo que no hace falta explicar el porqué.
EL GANADOR OPORTUNISTA es Turquía, en dura competencia con China y la India.
El GANADOR ASTUTO es Estados Unidos. Le han salido muy bien las cosas. Está vendiendo armas y, encima, ha hecho que Europa se la chupe hasta el fondo. Pasamos de una OTAN en franca decadencia a una OTAN en expasión furiosa, también ideológicamente,

¿Rusia? Pues ha perdido la apuesta inicial (que Ucrania cambiase, lo que era una continuación de la apuesta de Minsk, que a su vez era una trampa). O sea, de inicio han seguido perdiendo como desde los 90 y el 2014, pero hay cosas positivas:

RESILIENCIA- Se están adaptando a una guerra -desde su punto de vista inevitable-, con un estilo que no nos gusta a occidente. O sea, leeeeeeeennnntaaaaaa, Con muertos y muertos y sufrimiento y leeenta.

RENOVACIÖN INTERNA- "Cuanto menos bulto, más claridad" (Fidel dixit, cuando lo de Mariel). La quinta columna rusa se está retratando cada vez más. Medvedev, un antiguo prooccidental, es visto ahora como un nacionalista ruso radical. 

RENOVACIÓN MILITAR. Si Siria fue un acicate para el ejército ruso, lo de Ucrania está siendo un revulsivo. En un par de años, después de una militarización de sectores económicos -que no queda otro remedio que hacer- y de cambio de conceptos militares -los apoltronados serán apartados, muertos o depurados- les v a quedar un ejército muy, muy peligroso. Es posible que, además, jueguen sin complejos a la "casilla Wagner", o sea, a vender sus servicios como mercenarios de acuerdo con gobiernos. Y, además, con buena prensa porque cumplen sus acuerdos. Sería interesante como negocio de exportación. Y es un negocio con futuro (y con pasado y presente, por otra parte). Además el marchamo de "probado en combate" será muy jugoso en el futuro para sus industrias militares.

RENOVACIÓN POLÍTICA- ¿es consciente occidente de que van a dejar una Rusia más fuerte, con un gobierno más antioccidental y con una población que odiará a occidente sin concesiones de ningún tipo? ¿Quién cojones creen los GANADORES ABSOLUTOS -la CIA y similares- que van a mandar en Rusia de aquí a 4 años? ¿Los Navalny de turno? No creo que sean tan idiotas. Los "siloviki" rusos también están moviendo fichas, colocando a sus piezas en el tablero... y buscando su propio interés, que para ellos es el de Rusia... y cada vez está más claro que sus intereses -los intereses de esos "siloviki"- no pueden estar del lado occidental, porque incluso les roban su dinero en occidente. 

Hay un PERDEDOR que no he mencionado: la CREDIBILIDAD de occidente. Ojo, he dicho la Credibilidad, no la credulidad. Confundimos nuestra propia credulidad de las mentiras internacionales que contamos con credibilidad internacional. Y no es así.Ya nadie cree a occidente (lo que no significa que se rebelen contra nosotros, simplemente significa que no nos creen). 

Y un sector importante en esa PÉRDIDA es la CREDIBILIDAD del DÓLAR. No se ha derrumbado. No se derrumbará (espero, sería un desastre y una revolución que arrastraría a Europa al desastre, entre otras cosas porque no tenemos oportunistas estilo Erdogán para intentar salvar la papeleta), no se derrumbará pero dejará de ser el DIOS-DÓLAR para convertirse en una moneda dudosa, apoyada por el Euro, el Yen, la Libra y otros dólares... pero cada vez con menos brillo. El brillo del dólar se opacará sin remedio.

Mis predicciones para el año 2023:
La guerra seguirá todo el año. No habrá paz. No le interesa a Rusia -por todo lo que he comentado-, no le interesa a Estados Unidos (le va muy bien así).

No habrá paz. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## millie34u (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Eslacaña (2 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> ....
> Para EEUU esta guerra es parte de la deconstrucción de la UE. Separa a Alemania de Rusia,
> a la UE de China y convierte a EEUU en el único gallo en todo el territorio del Occidente.
> El G7 y otros acrónimos similares ya no valen. Existe Uno: EEUU. Nada más importa.
> ....



Blanco y en botella.
Mejor explicado imposible. El que no lo entienda que practique la lectura comprensiva. 

Una pena que Francia, la única que le plantaba cara a EEUU en el pasado, se haya convertido en un perrito faldero más. Quien la ha visto y quien la ve.

Si De Gaulle o Mitterrand levantaran la cabeza pasaban por la guillotina a todos los que están ahora, y alguno más que les precedieron. Se deben estar revolviendo en sus tumbas.


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Blanco y en botella.
> Mejor explicado imposible. El que no lo entienda que practique la lectura comprensiva.
> 
> Una pena que Francia, la única que le plantaba cara a EEUU en el pasado, se haya convertido en un perrito faldero más. Quien la ha visto y quien la ve.
> ...



De Gaulle y Mitterrand son culpables de la decadencia de Francia, por llenarla de árabes y subsaharianos y empobrecerla


----------



## Centinela (2 Ene 2023)

asakopako dijo:


> *jojojojojo en 2023 cerdos rusos muertos por millones
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1311219
> Ver archivo adjunto 1311220
> ...




Puto necrofílico


----------



## EUROPIA (2 Ene 2023)

Un voluntario de Costa de Marfil con el distintivo de llamada Svetin, que se unió al grupo de Wagner, le dijo a RIA Novosti que decidió defender su segunda patria y sirve en una unidad de asalto en las cercanías de Artemovsk.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Ene 2023)

Son como niños.

El diario favorito de Putin K. Pravda trae un artículo de un economista sueco donde dice que Rusia aguantó bien las sanciones. Pero no publica la parte donde dice que la economía cayó un 10%  : Si no mienten, ocultan o tergiversan no es el K.Pravda.


https://www.kp.ru/online/news/5081934/


Economista noruego Becker: Rusia está lidiando con las sanciones occidentales gracias al trabajo del Banco Central
El experto nombró una serie de razones por las que la economía rusa no colapsó en 2022

La Federación Rusa hace frente fácilmente a las sanciones occidentales y apoya la economía rusa, gracias a las acciones exitosas del Banco Central del país, los ingresos del gas y el uso exitoso de la experiencia de crisis anteriores. Esta opinión fue expresada públicamente por el director del Instituto de Europa del Este de la Escuela de Economía de Estocolmo, el economista noruego Thorbjorn Becker.

“La primera razón son los ingresos por la venta de petróleo y gas. La segunda razón son las acciones del Banco Central de Rusia, que rápidamente hizo frente a los problemas. La tercera razón es la experiencia de crisis anteriores”, dijo el experto a periodistas del canal de televisión sueco SVT .

El economista noruego cree que en 2022 estaba presente en el país toda una combinación de los factores anteriores y, por lo tanto, sería extremadamente difícil y casi imposible incluso asumir la posibilidad de un colapso financiero total en Rusia en su conjunto (o en cualquier región). del país).

Becker agregó que ya es posible reconocer el hecho de que las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia no han logrado su objetivo, por lo que los líderes europeos deberían pensar en la validez de extender las restricciones existentes e introducir nuevas sobre Moscú.

Y aquí hoy el periódico de Moscú LENTA:

"
*Al mismo tiempo, según Becker, la caída del PIB fue de alrededor del 10 por ciento*. Sin embargo, estos factores llevaron al hecho de que Rusia hizo frente a las consecuencias de las sanciones mejor de lo que predijeron muchos expertos, concluyó el economista.


----------



## Eslacaña (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> De Gaulle y Mitterrand son culpables de la decadencia de Francia, por llenarla de árabes y subsaharianos y empobrecerla



Consecuencia de tener colonias. UK también fue "invadida" por diferentes razas de sus colonias. Alemania como apenas tuvo colonias pues, hasta la invasión de inmigrantes turcos, apenas tenían ese problema.
De todas formas, comparado con lo que hay ahora, decadencia o no, plantaban cara a EEUU.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Cagada y gorda. Las fuentes sobre el terreno hablan de decenas de fallecidos (no centenares) pero muchos, mucho heridos...
> y todavía hay desaparecidos
> No sé si quien dio esa orden piensa en suicidarse, pero en cualquier caso debe ser relevado del mando y procesado.



Y condenado a la pena capital, es una guerra.


----------



## Eslacaña (2 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Son como niños.
> 
> El diario favorito de Putin K. Pravda trae un artículo de un economista sueco donde dice que Rusia aguantó bien las sanciones. Pero no publica la parte donde dice que la economía cayó un 10%  : Si no mienten, ocultan o tergiversan no es el K.Pravda.
> 
> ...



No sé quien es Becker y sus "según". Pero si te hace feliz creértelas alla tú. Sarna con gusto no pica.

Diferentes previsiones de FMI, Banco Mundial y OCDE sobre Rusia, que algo sabrán. En el caso del PIB, quien peor se lo pone es la OCDE, que no suele acertar ni una, pero me vale el 5,6%, que para un país en guerra, es de coña. 

La estabilización de la economía rusa, con todo en contra, por parte del Banco Central Ruso y su directora, Elvira Nabiullina , es para que se lo estudien en el BCE.









Repercusiones de las sanciones para la economía rusa


Las sanciones de la UE contra Rusia han tenido repercusiones considerables para la economía rusa. Descubra cuáles son.




www.consilium.europa.eu





Una vez más te recuerdo que Rusia es productor y exportador de materias primas, energía y alimentos ¿cuál es su problema no tener VW ni Mercedes? Ah no, que esos entras por China.

Hala, que hoy has aprendido algo.


----------



## Centinela (2 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Tengo entendido que las amapolas rojas son un simbolo de la WWI no de la WWII ... Es una amapola que representa la abundancia de amapola en la zona de Flandes y también un había un poema sobre las amapolas rojas. No tiene que ver con la WWII.




Así es, es homenaje a la WWI por lo que indicas.


----------



## Toctocquienes (2 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> *t.me/fighter_bomber/10179*
> 
> Ayer tuvo lugar un evento único.
> 
> ...




No tiene mucho de extraordinario la verdad, y aún así es difícil de creer porque un avión en CAP que hace todo eso quema mucho combustible y no me creo que los rusos estén haciendo reabastecimiento aéreo en una zona tan disputada y sin tener superioridad aérea, que siguen sin tener.


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Consecuencia de tener colonias. UK también fue "invadida" por diferentes razas de sus colonias. Alemania como apenas tuvo colonias pues, hasta la invasión de inmigrantes turcos, apenas tenían ese problema.
> De todas formas, comparado con lo que hay ahora, decadencia o no, plantaban cara a EEUU.



Chirac también era antiamericano, y les plantaba cara con mucha contundencia, además de ser anti Israel, y su legado es el mismo que el de Colau en Barcelona.
No veo justificable la inmigración por el colonialismo, sino una simple excusa para arruinar nuestras patrias, cuando además los blancos que vivían en las colonias sufrieron brutales limpiezas étnicas y expulsiones.
También tenían colonias en el Sudeste Asiático, y apenas llegaron inmigrantes de esos países, a pesar de que hubieran sido preferibles.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Ene 2023)

¿Será verdad? ¿El grupo Wagner se marcha?


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

❗ Soledar
Situación a las 12.00 horas del 2 de enero de 2023

Continúan los intensos combates en los alrededores de Bakhmut y Soledar. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas intentan frenar el avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y pretenden llevar a cabo un combate de reconocimiento en la zona industrial para determinar la línea de frente de la defensa militar rusa.

En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), la 57ª Brigada de Infantería de las AFU intentó retomar posiciones en la periferia sureste de Bakhmut. El ataque fue rechazado y las formaciones ucranianas se retiraron con pérdidas.

La 57ª Brigada está difundiendo información sobre las enormes pérdidas en el 17º batallón: sólo quedan 100 hombres. El 16 de enero el 17º regimiento, que se había retirado previamente a Kostyantynivka será disuelto y su personal será transferido a otras unidades.

Además las formaciones que operaban anteriormente en la zona de Jerson llegaron a Chasov Yar. Tras un breve periodo de adaptación las unidades reubicadas se incorporarán a la 57° brigada.

▪ Al noreste de Bakhmut, los Warners han establecido el control sobre dos bastiones cerca de Podhorodne, así como sobre siete posiciones de tiro al noroeste de la línea Bakhmut-Soledar.

▪El asalto al bastión de las AFU en Kleshcheyevka, en poder de unidades combinadas de las brigadas 24ª y 63ª, así como del 57º batallón de infantería, continúa en el suroeste. Durante los combates, las tropas rusas se hicieron con el control de otro bastión.

▪Destacamentos de ingenieros de la 28ª Brigada del Ejército están estableciendo una segunda línea de defensa cerca de Ivanopolye en caso de que se rompa la línea de Kleshcheyevka.

En el sector de Soledar, unidades de asalto de la PMC de Wagner avanzan sobre Soledar desde la dirección de Bakhmutskyi y Yakovlevka. Como resultado de los combates activos, han sido liberados dos bastiones y cinco puestos de observación de la 128ª Ogshbir y la 61ª Ombra de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

▪Al mismo tiempo continúa el avance hacia Razdolovka y Veseloye. Para tratar de disuadirlo, las unidades de ingenieros de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas instalaron campos de minas en el centro de Veseloye, mientras que los equipos de artillería disparan contra la periferia sur del pueblo y Yakovlevka.

En total, en los dos últimos días, las AFU han perdido más de 200 hombres en combates y ataques de artillería. Además, ataques de artillería alcanzaron un depósito de RAV cerca de Yablonivka, donde también se encontraba personal de las AFU.

Se espera que unidades de la Guardia Nacional ucraniana sean redesplegadas desde la región de Sumy a Bakhmut para compensar las pérdidas. Ha comenzado en Kostyantynivka la distribución de generadores diésel donados por Estados Unidos en el marco de la ayuda militar.

@rybar


----------



## LurkerIII (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> De Gaulle y Mitterrand son culpables de la decadencia de Francia, por llenarla de árabes y subsaharianos y empobrecerla



La cara B del imperialismo. Lo mismo que UK está llena de indios y paquistaníes, Francia estará llena de argelinos (o marroquíes que fueron protectorado), porque en un momento histórico Argelia era tan Francia como hoy lo es Ceuta o Melilla. De hecho, durante la IIWW Argel fue la capital funcional de Francia.

Muchos imperialistas pretenden incluir grandes territorios en sus dominios para llevarse sus recursos, pero de alguna manera sellar el movimiento de personas. Así que si quieres culpar a alguien de llenar Francia de árabes, vete hasta el s.XIX y culpa a Napoleón III o a Luis Felipe I.

En España teníamos una provincia en Guinea tan española como puede ser Salamanca, cuyos habitantes podrían haber venido a España sin problema. Y si no hubiese estado tan lejos, lo habrían hecho.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Ene 2023)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> No tiene mucho de extraordinario la verdad, y aún así es difícil de creer porque un avión en CAP que hace todo eso quema mucho combustible y no me creo que los rusos estén haciendo reabastecimiento aéreo en una zona tan disputada y sin tener superioridad aérea, que siguen sin tener.



Si tiene de extraordinario, son 4 derribos en una salida.

Con respecto a lo de quemar combustible y posibles reabastecimientos... Me parece que usted desconoce la gran autonomía del Su-35S y esta en pleno uso de su sesgo cognitivo.


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

LurkerIII dijo:


> La cara B del imperialismo. Lo mismo que UK está llena de indios y paquistaníes, Francia estará llena de argelinos (o marroquíes que fueron protectorado), porque en un momento histórico Argelia era tan Francia como hoy lo es Ceuta o Melilla. De hecho, durante la IIWW Argel fue la capital funcional de Francia.
> 
> Muchos imperialistas pretenden incluir grandes territorios en sus dominios para llevarse sus recursos, pero de alguna manera sellar el movimiento de personas. Así que si quieres culpar a alguien de llenar Francia de árabes, vete hasta el s.XIX y culpa a Napoleón III o a Luis Felipe I.
> 
> En España teníamos una provincia en Guinea tan española como puede ser Salamanca, cuyos habitantes podrían haber venido a España sin problema. Y si no hubiese estado tan lejos, lo habrían hecho.



Los imperios fueron desmantelados y los colonos blancos, expulsados.
No tiene sentido para un país traer a grandes masas de población procedentes de otro país con el que ha estado en guerra, y que odian su fé, su cultura, su moral, su libertad y su civilización e intentan destruirlas una vez asentadas en el país de acogida.
Siria fue colonia francesa entre 1918 y 1946, pero hay muchos más sirios en Alemania y Suecia que en Francia


----------



## Yomateix (2 Ene 2023)

*Andalucía ha atendido desde marzo más de 48.000 consultas de Atención Primaria de pacientes de Ucrania*
El Servicio Andaluz de Salud (SAS) ha atendido en sus centros de Atención Primaria un total de 48.401 consultas de pacientes provenientes de Ucrania desde marzo de 2022, después de que se iniciara el conflicto bélico derivado de la invasión rusa de dicho país.

*El número de personas de nacionalidad ucraniana* registrado actualmente en la base de datos de usuarios del SAS, desde el pasado 1 de marzo y hasta este 2 de enero, *es de 13.088*.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Ene 2023)

*9 MILLONES DE REFUGIADOS.* Las autoridades de Polonia han señalado este lunes que la cifra de refugiados ucranianos que han cruzado la frontera hacia territorio polaco desde el inicio de la guerra se encuentra en torno a los nueve millones. La Guardia Fronteriza polaca ha indicado en un comunicado que hasta el 1 de enero de 2023 se ha registrado la entrada de al menos 8,8 millones de personas en territorio polaco, si bien ese mismo día unas 7.200 personas abandonaron el territorio para dirigirse nuevamente a Ucrania.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Ene 2023)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No sé quien es Becker y sus "según". Pero si te hace feliz creértelas alla tú. Sarna con gusto no pica.
> 
> Diferentes previsiones de FMI, Banco Mundial y OCDE sobre Rusia, que algo sabrán. En el caso del PIB, quien peor se lo pone es la OCDE, que no suele acertar ni una, pero me vale el 5,6%, que para un país en guerra, es de coña.
> 
> ...



Aprobaste en comprensión lectora? O no lees lo que escriben otros y solo quieres "vender tu libro".

Si vuelves a leer mis comentarios verás que en ningún momento entro al fondo del asunto, la parte económica de la discusión.

Me limito a resaltar la sistemática forma de actuar del K.Pravda (he traído mogollón de artículos de este diario) donde siempre "miente, oculta o tergiversa". En este caso de forma infantil (se piensan que sus lectores son niños?) no publicando la parte que no les interesa del artículo.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Ene 2023)

Son unos cachondos. Están destruyendo toda la oposición, han ido cerrado partidos políticos rivales, obligando a que los medios solo den noticias negativas sobre Rusia, monumentos, incluso están cerrado las iglesias ortodoxas, incluso hasta contra Cruz Roja cargó Zelenski, todo aquel que no sea fiel a su régimen, pasa a ser tildado de traidor y ya se sabe lo que hacen con los "traidores" o los acusados de ello aunque no haya la menor prueba. Pero han hecho una encuesta.....que seguro es 100% realista 

*85% DE LOS UCRANIANOS, CONTRARIOS A CEDER TERRITORIO.* Una gran mayoría de los ucranianos se muestran contrarios a ceder cualquier parte de su territorio a Rusia para lograr un acuerdo de paz. Según una encuesta reciente, difundida por la exjefa de prensa de Zelenski, para el 85% de los ucranianos ninguna concesión territorial es aceptable, mientras que solo un 8% considera que es posible renunciar a algunos territorios para lograr la paz y mantener la independencia del país.


----------



## millie34u (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## amcxxl (2 Ene 2023)

Pequeños jojol lloriqueando: Informe AFU de la "picadora de carne" de Bakhmut (subtitulos)


Se confirmó que el edificio administrativo en el distrito de Goloseevsky alcanzado por un misil ruso en la víspera de año nuevo era la sede operativa de la inteligencia exterior ucraniana.











Ironía de las ironías, durante el período en el que Bandera era un nacionalista ucraniano activo, dudo que alguien en Járkov supiera siquiera quién era.


"La guerra en Irak fue concebida por 25 intelectuales neoconservadores, la mayoría judíos" Haaretz.


----------



## Toctocquienes (2 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si tiene de extraordinario, son 4 derribos en una salida.
> 
> Con respecto a lo de quemar combustible y posibles reabastecimientos... Me parece que usted desconoce la gran autonomía del Su-35S y esta en pleno uso de su sesgo cognitivo.



Lista de pilotos que se hicieron As en un sólo día, es decir, que consiguieron cinco derribos. Cinco. No todos ellos fueron en una sola salida pero hay varios casos. De nuevo, nada extraordinario.








List of aviators who became ace in a day - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Y en cuanto al alcance,
Alcance de combate del Su 35 1,600 km








Sukhoi Su-35 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Alcance de combate del F-15 (por no buscar un avión más moderno) 1,965 km








McDonnell Douglas F-15 Eagle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Déjate de sesgos cognitivos y de opiniones. A mí dame cifras y hechos.

No, no me creo que se cargara cuatro aparatos así como así. Quiero VERLO o al menos pruebas y tú deberías exigir lo mismo, PRUEBAS y no opiniones o comentarios en internet.


----------



## Ramonmo (2 Ene 2023)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> No tiene mucho de extraordinario la verdad, y aún así es difícil de creer porque un avión en CAP que hace todo eso quema mucho combustible y no me creo que los rusos estén haciendo reabastecimiento aéreo en una zona tan disputada y sin tener superioridad aérea, que siguen sin tener.



¿En qué quedamos, no tiene mucho de extraordinario o es difícil de creer? Porque las dos cosas a la vez, como que no...


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

Sobre los cambios previstos en la estructura de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y el Servicio Estatal de Fronteras de Ucrania.

En el primer trimestre de 2023, el mando ucraniano planea algunos cambios en la estructura del ejército y del Servicio Estatal de Guardia de Fronteras (SBS): reducir las divisiones antitanque y cohetes (PTADN y READN) en las brigadas a una batería por unidad, mientras que con respecto al SBS, optimizar los recursos y mejorar la preparación de combate de las unidades.

¿A qué se asocia la reducción del PTADN?

Según el Estado Mayor ucraniano, las unidades antitanque no han demostrado su eficacia como formaciones separadas.

Las unidades ATGM adscritas a grupos de asalto o reconocimiento han demostrado ser mucho más eficaces que las unidades completas. Además el suministro de ATGM a todas las unidades es difícil dada la escasez tanto de lanzadores como de munición.

Y esta reforma contribuirá en cierta medida a resolver el problema de la escasez de personal en el frente: la dotación aproximada de cada RPTAD es de hasta 300 hombres, una parte significativa de los cuales se desplegará en el frente.

¿Y las divisiones de cohetes?

A diferencia de las formaciones tácticas antitanque, las divisiones a reacción desempeñaban un papel más importante en el ejército ucraniano. Su reorganización estaba relacionada con la necesidad de diversificar los recursos y aumentar la eficacia operativa en primera línea.

Kiev planea actualmente una conversión gradual de la actual estructura organizativa a un sistema de "cuerpos de ejército" (CA) similar al del ejército estadounidense. Esta reforma pretende mejorar la eficacia de las AFU en determinadas áreas operativas.

Sin embargo, esta reforma requiere personal, algunas de los cuales serán reclutados de unidades disueltas, incluidos los batallones de cohetes.

Para las unidades de artillería de cohetes de estilo soviético, el ejército ucraniano no necesita tanta gente dada la presencia de mercenarios de países de Europa del Este, mientras que los últimos MLRS de estilo occidental, incluidos los HIMARS, MARS-II, M270, siempre han sido operados por especialistas extranjeros.

¿Y qué les espera a los guardias de fronteras ucranianos?

Está previsto reducir el número de divisiones de las unidades del Servicio de Guardia de Fronteras (BGS). El número de puestos avanzados del BPS aumentará a tres (hasta 600 personas) debido a la reducción de personal.

Además, los destacamentos de la guardia fronteriza serán reequipados con vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas y vehículos blindados de combate Kozak, así como con tres lanzamisiles y GNL, unidades de mortero y destacamentos móviles de defensa antiaérea.

¿Qué significa esto para el ejército ucraniano?

▪A pesar de los planes grandiosos y del deseo de reformar rápidamente la estructura del ejército estas acciones llevarán un tiempo y habrá que pulir las deficiencias rápidamente .

Por lo tanto, una parte significativa del personal liberado, especialmente hombres y mujeres alistados, irá a la línea del frente. Esto resolverá en parte la crítica escasez de personal (hasta 600 hombres a expensas de PTADN y READN) debido a las enormes pérdidas en las líneas, especialmente en Soledar.

▪Se ofrecen condiciones más cómodas a los oficiales: tendrán poco tiempo para encontrar un nuevo destino. Al mismo tiempo, si no cumplen el plazo, correrán la misma suerte que sus compañeros de menor rango.

Los asesores occidentales de los ucranianos analizan activamente las operaciones de combate y utilizan su experiencia para mejorar las capacidades de combate de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

La reducción de divisiones en las primeras semanas de aplicación afectará negativamente a las unidades antitanque y de cohetes debido a los procesos burocráticos de transferencia y reorganización.

Sin embargo, si estos planes se aplican con éxito, las AFU, optimizando los recursos existentes podrán reponer el tamaño del Ejército y posteriormente, aumentar la velocidad de comunicación entre las formaciones de combate facilitando la interoperabilidad.

Y la dotación adicional de personal de las unidades GSS ucranianas aumentará significativamente su eficacia en combate ante una posible ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en el periodo primaveral.
#Rusia Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## amcxxl (2 Ene 2023)

Las palabras proféticas de Zhirinovsky: "¡Si bombardeas el Donbass, bombardearemos Kiev!"


Ucrania tiene que pagar con órganos humanos para el trasplante: ¿adónde irá el régimen de #Kiev para la sustracción de órganos?
Kiev, Ucrania, esposas de desaparecidos en combate militares ucranianos muy respetuosamente al régimen y patrióticamente suplican devolver a sus maridos MIA a casa, recordando lo patriotas que eran sus maridos.
No hay muchas esperanzas de que estén vivos de todos modos.
video:
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

El canal de telegramas ucraniano "Legitimny" escribe:
En Kiev, atacaron las instalaciones donde se encuentran los asesores extranjeros, ahora los personajes están siendo evacuados con urgencia.
Ahora los rusos están buscando no solo defensa aérea / radar, sino también "asesores" extranjeros.


Prigozhin trajo nuevas armas a la base Wagner PMC #Wagner
Yevgeny Prigozhin trajo un mazo a la instalación, que se ha convertido en un símbolo de "músicos". #Rusia


Hollande confirma los comentarios de Merkel de que Minsk fue una artimaña para darle tiempo a Ucrania para prepararse para la guerra.








Hollande: ‘There will only be a way out of the conflict when Russia fails on the ground’


Former French President François Hollande didn’t have an easy time in office, having been struck by one domestic crisis after another during his 2012-2017 tenure. Hollande also was in office when Russia first launched its war against Ukraine, now well




kyivindependent.com




Merkel y Hollande admiten que Occidente no quería lograr una parte en Donbas a través de los Acuerdos de Minsk (2014 y 2015). Querían darle al régimen golpista de Kiev tiempo para prepararse para la guerra. Querían ayudar a aplastar a los rusos étnicos.
¿Cómo puede alguien confiar en los negociadores occidentales?


Los militares capturados contaron sobre el campo de entrenamiento en la frontera con Escocia, donde pasaron 20 días y fueron devueltos a Ucrania el día 21.
"¡Chicos, piensen con la cabeza! Tuvimos suerte de que nos capturaran. El resto está muerto y herido".


Nombra a una persona que no sea un Rothschild que empuje su dedo en el pecho del (entonces) Príncipe Carlos, ahora Rey Carlos, a la vista del público mientras es fotografiado, y sal con la tuya. 
*La imagen demuestra la dinámica de poder real y quién realmente toma las decisiones.*


Los medios de comunicación corporativos (occidentales) no son más que mentiras mentiras mentiras todo el día: son propiedad de los Zionistas que sueñan con un Nuevo Orden Mundial con sede en Jerusalén.
Jimmy Dore: "Los medios de comunicación corporativos no están para informarte sobre lo que está pasando en el mundo, están para ponerte propaganda en la cabeza de lo que la clase multimillonaria quiere que pienses"


----------



## Toctocquienes (2 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿En qué quedamos, no tiene mucho de extraordinario o es difícil de creer? Porque las dos cosas a la vez, como que no...



Ambas a la vez. Es algo que se ha hecho ya muchas veces, y no me creo que esta en concreto sea real.
Te creías muy listo y sólo eres un tonto más.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Ene 2023)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Lista de pilotos que se hicieron As en un sólo día, es decir, que consiguieron cinco derribos. Cinco. No todos ellos fueron en una sola salida pero hay varios casos. De nuevo, nada extraordinario.
> 
> Y en cuanto al alcance,
> Alcance de combate del Su 35 1,600 km
> ...



No estamos en los tiempos de Hans Joachim Marseille, por tanto 4 derribos por un mismo avión en una salida es un gran resultado, te guste o no.

Acudes a la Wikipedia y copias 2 datos, sin tener en cuenta diversos aspectos verdaderamente importantes que influyen en la autonomía. 

Por ejemplo, el alcance de combate que indicas del F-15 o del Su-35...

¿Alcance de combate con que carga/peso?

¿A que altura es la CAP? 

¿Misión hi-hi-hi, hi-lo-hi o lo-lo-lo? 

¿Se realiza algún reabastecimiento en vuelo para aumentar la autonomía?

Desconocemos todos esos parámetros, por tanto son todo elucubraciones.

La veracidad o no del comentario de Fighterpilot eso ya entro del sesgo cognitivo de cada uno, el mio y el tuyo, es así de simple.


----------



## Toctocquienes (2 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Desconocemos todos esos parámetros, por tanto son todo elucubraciones.



¡Correcto! Desconocemos todo, por eso mismo no deberíamos dar por supuesto ni hacernos eco de noticias que no tienen pruebas ni forma de ser verificadas.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Kron II (2 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Si tiene de extraordinario, son 4 derribos en una salida.
> 
> Con respecto a lo de quemar combustible y posibles reabastecimientos... Me parece que usted desconoce la gran autonomía del Su-35S y esta en pleno uso de su sesgo cognitivo.



De hecho, el SU-27 original fue diseñado para cubrir en patrullas aéreas de larga distancia el amplio territorio ruso. Siempre me ha parecido curioso la historia de los aviones de combate rusos diseñados para este fin. Existió en época soviética este modelo (particularmente me parece precioso): el TU-128/TU-28 (tuvo estas dos denominaciones), que ha sido el interceptor más grande de toda la historia, armado con misiles aire-aire de largo alcance.


----------



## Caracalla (2 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿En qué quedamos, no tiene mucho de extraordinario o es difícil de creer? Porque las dos cosas a la vez, como que no...



No quiere que sea cierto.

Eso es todo.


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Los imperios fueron desmantelados y los colonos blancos, expulsados.
> No tiene sentido para un país traer a grandes masas de población procedentes de otro país con el que ha estado en guerra, y que odian su fé, su cultura, su moral, su libertad y su civilización e intentan destruirlas una vez asentadas en el país de acogida.
> Siria fue colonia francesa entre 1918 y 1946, pero hay muchos más sirios en Alemania y Suecia que en Francia



A ver... ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMIA...

Podrías preguntar en lugar de afirmar LO QUE NO SABES...

Qué no tiene sentido el qué de qué... TU NO SE LO VES...

En Africa quíen ha mantenido un medio imperio financiero y gracias a qué... tú sabes lo que eso reporta y para qué sirve???

El que tú no entiendas, no quiere decir que esté mal... simplemente no lo entiendes... y sí, está mal la inmigración, pero según para quíen y para qué... y NO PARA LA PATRIA FRANCESA y sus financieros mayormente, que por cierto, PERMITEN QUE FRANCIA tenga portaaviones nucelares y demás gaitas sumamente caras y que NI SIQUIERA INGLATERRA O ALEMANIA se podrían permitir, pues SI, para eso SI SIRVEN y si eso ES LA PATRIA, o al menos la CAPACIDAD DE LA PATRIA para permitirse según qué cosas, pues SERVIR SIRVEN...

Le sirve al Tio Sam sus portaaviones????... y al ciudadano medio americano le financia eso su SEGURO DE SALUD???, pues depende cómo se mire, pero... 

Otra cosa es que tú no entiendas para qué se hace lo que se hace... ENTONCES PREGUNTA...


----------



## Ramonmo (2 Ene 2023)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Ambas a la vez. Es algo que se ha hecho ya muchas veces, y no me creo que esta en concreto sea real.
> Te creías muy listo y sólo eres un tonto más.



Ah, dices una parida, alguien te lo hace notar educadamente y reaccionas manteniéndote en tus trece e insultando ¿eh?

¡Feliz año nuevo, gilipollas!


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Ene 2023)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Lista de pilotos que se hicieron As en un sólo día, es decir, que consiguieron cinco derribos. Cinco. No todos ellos fueron en una sola salida pero hay varios casos. De nuevo, nada extraordinario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de las cifras y hechos que aportas es que no son fiables... incluso en el de los "ases en un día" figura el piloto ucraniano que fue derribado por un geranio... o sea que credibilidad, no demasiada.

Hoy en día es extraordinario derribar en una salida cuatro aeronaves enemigas pilotadas. Y decir esto no implica que me crea la propaganda rusa. Ni la ucraniana.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Ene 2023)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> ¡Correcto! Desconocemos todo, por eso mismo no deberíamos dar por supuesto ni hacernos eco de noticias que no tienen pruebas ni forma de ser verificadas.



A ver, propaganda nos la comemos por ambos lados eso esta claro.

Dicho esto, lo que comenta Fighterbomber para mi tiene más validez que lo que podamos leer en un Telegram pro Ucro o pro Ruso.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Ataques nazis a territorio de Rusia hoy.


*Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacan una localidad en la provincia rusa de Bélgorod*








Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacan una localidad en la provincia rusa de Bélgorod







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2023)

_*La mayoría de nosotros, sin saberlo, estamos siendo testigos de un acontecimiento trascendental: 
el final de la milenaria Drang nach Osten -la implacable marcha hacia el Este del cadáver reanimado
del sacro Imperio Romano de Occidente, con el Papa como su cabeza simbólica y el Vaticano como 
su capital simbólica- conocida como las Cruzadas.
De éstas, las Cruzadas del Sur son mucho más conocidas en Occidente, mientras que las Cruzadas
del Norte, iniciadas en 1147, lo son mucho menos. Pero son las que más tiempo han durado -hasta
el 22- 2- 2022- porque, a diferencia de China, India y casi todos los demás países no occidentales, 
Rusia nunca se ha rendido a nadie.

El guante se lanzó en 1252, cuando Alejandro Nevski aceptó un documento oficial, llamado yarlyk, 
del Khan Batyj de la Horda de Oro (parte del Imperio Mongol), que le permitía reinar como Gran 
Príncipe de Kiev (y, por tanto, gobernante de toda Rusia), en lugar de pedir la bendición del Papa 
en Roma, como se exigía a todos los reyes occidentales. Para estos potentados occidentales,
su pretensión de ser ordenados por Dios se basaba en la aprobación de su oficina central en 
el Vaticano; para los rusos, el Papa no era más que un hereje usurpador. La distinción religiosa
se fue diluyendo con el tiempo, pero la idea que existe un club exclusivo de naciones occidentales
que merecen ejercer su autoridad sobre el resto del mundo se ha mantenido hasta nuestros días.

Siguieron una serie de ataques contra Rusia a lo largo de los siglos, todos basados en el mismo 
principio: lo que Occidente no puede controlar debe ser destruido. Los alemanes y los suecos 
siguieron atacándola hasta 1709. Los franceses volvieron a atacarla en 1812 y los alemanes
en 1941. Los estadounidenses estaban listos para atacar en marzo de 2022, a través de sus 
apoderados ucranianos/OTAN, pero se les adelantó la Operación Militar Especial de Rusia. 
Así pues, la última Cruzada ha sido abortada y parece improbable que se produzcan nuevos 
intentos, ya que, a estas alturas, no es cuestión de destruir aquello que Occidente no puede
controlar, y no sólo Rusia, sino también gran parte del resto del mundo. Incluso la diminuta
Corea del Norte puede plantar cara al Occidente colectivo y moverle un dedo en la cara.
El espectáculo de los mil años está a punto de terminar.

Durante los siglos anteriores, cada vez que Rusia expulsaba a otro cruzado, otras naciones
occidentales tomaban la iniciativa e intentaban marchar sobre Moscú: fueron los alemanes 
(como los Caballeros Teutónicos, luego los suecos, los polacos, luego algunos suecos más, 
luego los franceses con Napoleón, luego los alemanes con Hitler, y ahora los estadounidenses
(disfrazados de algunos ucranianos desventurados y despistados) con Biden. (Sí, el último 
acto de este drama es definitivamente una farsa). *_*Pero, ¿quién podría alzarse como el próximo
cruzado del día? Nadie. No queda nadie en Occidente para continuar el proyecto.*



https://cluborlov.wordpress


...


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Se produjo una explosión en Berdyansk: una columna de humo se eleva sobre la ciudad

Según el presidente del movimiento "Estamos junto con Rusia", Vladimir Rogov, anteriormente, la defensa aérea trabajó sobre la ciudad alrededor de las 13:45. Todavía se desconoce qué se está quemando exactamente y si hubo una llegada.


----------



## dabuti (2 Ene 2023)

TRAMA: 
OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL RUSA EN UCRANIA
*El comandante de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas Kobylash anunció la participación de la aviación estratégica en el Distrito Militar del Norte en la operación militar de Ucrania.*


2 de enero de 2023, 12:08






Los aviones estratégicos rusos participarán en una operación militar especial (SVO) en 2023. Así lo anunció el lunes 2 de enero el comandante de la aviación de largo alcance, el teniente general Sergei Kobylash.

Explicó que las armas de aviación se utilizarían en el entrenamiento operativo y de combate. Asimismo, se prestará especial atención a la mejora de las habilidades de los pilotos en el uso de sistemas de control automatizado y armamento.
“Podemos decir sin lugar a dudas que todos se llevarán a cabo con alta calidad y se lograrán todos los objetivos”, dijo en el sitio web del Ministerio de Defensa ruso














En 2022, el personal de aviación de largo alcance ya participó en una operación militar especial, así como en el ejercicio de comando y personal estratégico Vostok-2022.
El 8 de diciembre de 2022, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin , dijo que la aviación rusa, en el curso de la operación militar especial de Rusia para proteger Donbass , está haciendo todo a tiempo y de manera competente, contribuyendo significativamente a la eficacia de las tropas.
El presidente señaló que los aviones de ataque también son excelentes en la lucha, mostrando muy buenos resultados de secado: Su-34, Su-35.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

La aviación de largo alcance en 2023 mejorará las habilidades para operar sistemas de control automático y armas.

▫ Las principales tareas de la aviación de largo alcance para 2023 siguen siendo mantener un alto nivel de preparación para el combate, entrenamiento de combate, capacidad de servicio de los equipos y armas de aviación y el dominio de equipos militares nuevos y modernizados.

▫ También son tareas importantes la formación de un alto nivel moral, político y psicológico del personal, la mejora del sistema logístico y la formación de alta calidad de los órganos militares de mando y control.

▫ “En el curso del entrenamiento operativo y de combate, se planeó el uso de armas de aviación. Se continuará trabajando para mejorar las habilidades prácticas de operar sistemas de control automatizados y soporte de información para armas de alta precisión ”, dijo el teniente general Sergei Kobylash, comandante de aviación de largo alcance.

▫ “Estas tareas en 2023 se resolverán durante la participación de la aviación de largo alcance en una operación militar especial. Cuál es la característica principal de su implementación en el próximo año”, subrayó.

▫ “Todas las tareas asignadas al comando de aviación de largo alcance requieren un trabajo arduo y minucioso de todo nuestro gran equipo. Se puede decir sin lugar a dudas que todos se llevarán a cabo con alta calidad y se lograrán todos los objetivos”, resumió Sergey Kobylash.

"Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia"


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> A ver... ESTO ES UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMIA...
> 
> Podrías preguntar en lugar de afirmar LO QUE NO SABES...
> 
> ...



Los portaaviones usanos han disuadido a China de invadir Taiwán, UK también tiene un portaaviones, el Queen Elizabeth, que costó 5600 millones de euros.
El gasto militar ha sido útil para la innovación y las patentes, así que en cierto modo, también es una inversión, aunque soy consciente de los sobrecostes y la corrupción.
Para la patria francesa, la inmigración de una cultura tan diferente y sin ánimo de asimilación es negativa, porque además genera muchos gastos y deudas por los subsidios y los costes de los delitos, sin olvidar la reducción de la calidad de vida de quienes les tienen que sufrir


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> El problema de las cifras y hechos que aportas es que no son fiables... incluso en el de los "ases en un día" figura el piloto ucraniano que fue derribado por un geranio... o sea que credibilidad, no demasiada.
> 
> Hoy en día es extraordinario derribar en una salida cuatro aeronaves enemigas pilotadas. Y decir esto no implica que me crea la propaganda rusa. Ni la ucraniana.



No lo había leído, ejemplo vivo de la propaganda.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

*Las exportaciones de gas ruso fuera del antiguo bloque soviético cayeron un 45,5% en 2022 respecto al año anterior.*
Las exportaciones de gas de Rusia a países fuera del antiguo bloque soviético cayeron un 45,5% en 2022, según datos del gigante Gazprom difundidos este lunes, tras un año marcado por una fuerte disminución del suministro de hidrocarburos rusos a Europa debido a la guerra en Ucrania.

El presidente de Gazprom, Alexéi Miller, precisó en un comunicado que *las exportaciones fuera de esos países fueron de 100.900 millones de metros cúbicos en comparación con 185.100 millones en 2021*.


----------



## dabuti (2 Ene 2023)

*Oficial estadounidense dice que Rusia pudo haber lanzado un ataque electromagnético*
El oficial estadounidense Orr calificó el ataque electromagnético como la amenaza militar más peligrosa para los Estados Unidos.









Офицер США заявил о возможном нанесении Россией электромагнитного удара


Для США самой сильной военной угрозой является нанесение электромагнитного (ЭМИ) удара. Об этом 1 января рассказал офицер США Кристиан Орр в статье для издания 19FortyFive.




iz.ru


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

Rusia tiene la intención de llevar a cabo una gran ofensiva en enero-marzo reuniendo 200.000 nuevos soldados de entre sus fuerzas movilizadas, según ha declarado la cúpula militar ucraniana.

"Estamos considerando la posibilidad de que vengan del norte o del este al mismo tiempo. Tales acciones del enemigo están asumidas y nuestras tropas están preparadas para ello", declaró Andrei Chernyak, portavoz del Servicio de Seguridad del Estado del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano. Según él, Rusia tendrá que utilizar el territorio de Bielorrusia para una nueva ofensiva.


----------



## visaman (2 Ene 2023)

Loignorito dijo:


> Respecto de los deseos y felicitaciones de fin de año, las comparto y me auno a ellas. Pero quería plantear una reflexión sobre las siguientes. La base es ¿qué Ucrania quedará tras el final de la contienda? ¿Con qué escenario tendrán que lidiar las autoridades rusas a largo plazo? esta no es una cuestión baladí, sino de tremenda importancia. Precisamente muchas de las críticas a la forma de hacer rusa en esta Operación Especial han despertado innumerables críticas entre los que moralmente les apoyamos. Son críticas comprensibles dada la complejidad de la 'realidad ruso-ucraniana'. Son muchos aspectos que hay que tener en cuenta para poder comprender por qué no se hacen determinadas cosas y algunas (la verdad) apestan 'un poquito'. Con esto me refiero a la idiosincrasia del poder en Ucrania. Creo que Rusia espera un cambio de actitud entre los oligarcas ucranianos, o quizás más bien, una ventana de oportunidad para estos para que se 'descuelguen' de Zelensky y el aparato OTAN. Esta se dará cuando la población haya sufrido el tiempo suficiente las carencias a las que ahora está, cada vez más, sometido. También esto es imprescindible para poder no solo gobernar sin demasiados problemas las nuevas regiones re-asimiladas por Rusia, también para potenciar al máximo el número de estas que se unirán de buen grado a la Madre Patria Rusa.
> 
> Expresado lo anterior sobre la complejidad del carácter socio-político de la situación, también señalar la importancia de este punto: 'todo lo destruido tendrá que reconstruirse'. Eso no será ni barato ni rápido, y cuando los tiempos de espera se alarguen bajo control ruso, servirán de 'munición' propagandística contra Rusia. En cambio, si recursos vitales no son dañados más que parcialmente, la reconstrucción y la devolución de la necesaria calidad de vida a esas regiones, podrá ser rápida, lo cual suavizará las reticencias de la población todavía dudosa. Cuan práctico será escuchar de sus bocas: 'con los rusos todo se arregla rápido y funciona bien'. Lo contrario, de no frenar 'la mano' que golpea las infraestructuras sería: '¿de qué nos vale ser rusos si todo está mal? ¿cuando van a arreglar el suministro eléctrico? ¿cuando va a haber trabajo y estabilidad? ¿cuando dejaremos de pasar frío? ¿cuando tendremos suministro constante de agua? etcétera.
> 
> ...



te has pasado con la respuesta largaaaaaaaa


----------



## coscorron (2 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ▪Al mismo tiempo continúa el avance hacia Razdolovka y Veseloye. Para tratar de disuadirlo, las unidades de ingenieros de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas instalaron campos de minas en el centro de Veseloye, mientras que los equipos de artillería disparan contra la periferia sur del pueblo y Yakovlevka.



Mi opinión es que las goteras empiezan a hacerse pequeñas grietas .... Se aguanta al Sur de Bakhmut pero a consta de debilitarse en otras zonas. Si los rusos avanzan más hacía el Norte y llegan a Razdolovka cortan la carretera que comunica Soledar, Bakhmut y Seversk y comienzan a amenazar también hacía el Norte en Seversk. Desde el bar de Paco, aunque hoy me toca currar un poco, ese movimiento hacía la carretera es casí tan peligroso como si consiguen llegar a Kleschevka por el Sur ... Las amenazas graves se les acumulan a los Ucras y al final alguna acaba rompiendo.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

*Gazprom extrajo en 2022 un 20% menos de gas que el año anterior.*
El gigante gasístico ruso Gazprom extrajo en 2022 un total de *412.600 millones de metros cúbicos de gas*, ha informado este lunes el consejero delegado del gigante gasístico ruso Gazprom, Alexéi Miller. En un mensaje publicado en el canal de Telegram de la corporación rusa, Miller añade que *Gazprom exportó 100.900 millones de metros cúbicos de gas a los países que no son parte de la Comunidad de Estados Independientes. *Según datos previos, en 2022 se suministraron 243.000 millones de metros cúbicos a los clientes nacionales.

Sin embargo, un comunicado similar difundido hace justo un año recogía que* Gazprom extrajo 514.800 millones de metros cúbico de gas en 2021.* Fue su mejor resultado en trece años, se destacaba entonces. De acuerdo con esas cifras facilitadas por la empresa, entre 2021 y 2022, el volumen de gas extraído por Gazprom se ha reducido en un 20%.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Los portaaviones usanos han disuadido a China de invadir Taiwán, UK también tiene un portaaviones, el Queen Elizabeth, que costó 5600 millones de euros.
> El gasto militar ha sido útil para la innovación y las patentes, así que en cierto modo, también es una inversión, aunque soy consciente de los sobrecostes y la corrupción.
> Para la patria francesa, la inmigración de una cultura tan diferente y sin ánimo de asimilación es negativa, porque además genera muchos gastos y deudas por los subsidios y los costes de los delitos, sin olvidar la reducción de la calidad de vida de quienes les tienen que sufrir



AAAAHHHHH... QUE CRUZ... no, para la PATRIA FRANCESA la inmigración no supone nada de lo que tú dices... para el ciudadano frances pues quizás sí o quizás no, depende cómo se mire... Francia tiene un enorme interés, VITAL por cierto para sus arcas en que media Africa siga siendo "amiga" de las finanzas francesas y... y... y... PORQUE NO DE LAS DEL TIO SAM, pues porque el Tio Sam hace unos favores, pero Francia hace otros y al sopesar lo de uno y lo de otro, pues... 

Cuando Argelia, por poner un caso, siente PRESION de sus buenos ciudadanos, porque no comen bien o no les llega el salario suficiente pues... Argelia, que no tiene muchos buenos recuerdos franceses mira a Francia y... Francia es buena y sabe qué precisa Argelia, eso sí, a pesar de que Argelia no tiene buenos recuerdos sigue en cierto sentido siendo cómoda para las INVERSIONES, específicamente financieras, pero también de diversos otros tipos para la vieja y odiada metrópolis... Y ESTO es ráscame aquí que me pica y yo te rascaré a tí... y SI funciona así...

El ciudadano medio francés se ve jodido por ello... ahora hay ciudadanos franceses que producen Rafales, de esos que acaba comprando India y otros algunos... esos ciudadanos franceses quizás son ATRACADOS POR UN ARGELINO CHUNGO, pero... 

Quíen tima realmente a quíen...

China es un invento del Tio Sam para joder mayormente a Japón y Alemania que le estaban machacando sus finanzas mayormente... y si lo piensas un poco en realidad con no haber llevado sus inyecciones de capital a China, hoy no precisaría esa cantidad de portaaviones, pero.... pero... es que en EE.UU. igualmente hay CANTIDAD de gente que fabrica y produce esos portaaviones... y dices que están para parar a CHINA Y PROTEGER A TAIWAN... jajajajaaa... pues más bien son la consecuencia de la disputa del Tio Sam sobre todo con los japos y su jodida política monetaria frente al dolar, pero... jjajajajaaa... 

YA TE DIGO PUEDES MAS BIEN PREGUNTAR Y NO AFIRMAR, dado que ESTE ES:

-* UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA.*


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

*Ucrania dice haber neutralizado gran parte del ataque de Rusia la pasada noche.*
El Ejército ucraniano ha señalado este lunes que ha logrado interceptar y neutralizar gran parte de* los drones y misiles que lanzó Rusia* contra el país de forma masiva durante la pasada noche.

"Las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania destruyeron un total de 39 drones que las fuerzas rusas lanzaron contra Ucrania, junto con 2 UAV (aeronaves no tripuladas) de reconocimiento del tipo Orlan-10 y un misil guiado lanzado desde el aire del tipo Kh-59, en la noche del 1 al 2 de enero de 2023", asegura el comando de la Fuerza Aérea del Ejército ucraniano.

Por su parte, el alcalde de Kiev, *Vitali Klitschko*, una de las ciudades afectadas por los bombardeos, confirmó que *"los ocupantes rusos lanzaron un ataque a gran escala con 'drones kamikaze' del tipo Shahed-131/136 de fabricación iraní".*

Aunque el Ejército ucraniano informó del número de drones y misiles que fueron interceptados, se ignora la cantidad total de artefactos lanzados por Rusia en las últimas horas, aunque *se ha confirmado que algunos lograron impactar en instalaciones eléctricas y edificios civiles.*


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> AAAAHHHHH... QUE CRUZ... no, para la PATRIA FRANCESA la inmigración no supone nada de lo que tú dices... para el ciudadano frances pues quizás sí o quizás no, depende cómo se mire... Francia tiene un enorme interés, VITAL por cierto para sus arcas en que media Africa siga siendo "amiga" de las finanzas francesas y... y... y... PORQUE NO DE LAS DEL TIO SAM, pues porque el Tio Sam hace unos favores, pero Francia hace otros y al sopesar lo de uno y lo de otro, pues...
> 
> Cuando Argelia, por poner un caso, siente PRESION de sus buenos ciudadanos, porque no comen bien o no les llega el salario suficiente pues... Argelia, que no tiene muchos buenos recuerdos franceses mira a Francia y... Francia es buena y sabe qué precisa Argelia, eso sí, a pesar de que Argelia no tiene buenos recuerdos sigue en cierto sentido siendo cómoda para las INVERSIONES, específicamente financieras, pero también de diversos otros tipos para la vieja y odiada metrópolis... Y ESTO es ráscame aquí que me pica y yo te rascaré a tí... y SI funciona así...
> 
> ...



Tienes tu parte de razón, pero la PATRIA la componen sus ciudadanos.
Si se produce la gran sustitución con la islamizacion, quedará el gobierno y la oligarquía de la plutocracia, pero no la patria. 
Y si, lo de China se hizo para aumentar el margen de beneficios de las multinacionales


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

*Los nacionalistas rusos critican la muerte de soldados que dormían junto a un depósito de municiones alcanzado por Ucrania.*
Los blogueros nacionalistas rusos critican con ira este lunes los datos sobre* bajas masivas de soldados que estaban alojados en un dormitorio junto a un depósito de municiones en una antigua escuela en Makiivka*, en el este de Ucrania ocupado por Rusia. Imágenes no verificadas muestran un enorme edificio reducido a escombros humeantes.

Daniil Bezsonov, un alto funcionario instalado por Rusia en las partes de la región de Donetsk controladas por Moscú, dijo que el edificio había sufrido un "golpe masivo" de cohetes fabricados en Estados Unidos en Nochevieja poco después de la medianoche. Según informes preliminares, estaba siendo utilizado como alojamiento para el personal, dijo. *"Hubo muertos y heridos, aún se desconoce el número exacto"*, dijo Bezsonov en la aplicación de mensajería Telegram. "El edificio en sí resultó gravemente dañado".

La agencia estatal de noticias TASS de Rusia dijo que al menos 15 personas resultaron heridas. Igor Girkin, un excomandante de las tropas prorrusas en el este de Ucrania que se ha convertido en uno de los blogueros nacionalistas rusos de más alto perfil, también dijo que el número de muertos se elevaba a cientos. Se habían almacenado municiones en el edificio, que detonaron cuando se golpeó el cuartel.

Una fuente cercana a los líderes de Donetsk instalados por Rusia dijo a Reuters que los informes de víctimas eran exagerados y que el número de muertos parecía ser inferior a 100. *El medio ucraniano Ukrinform, por su parte, habla de 400 muertos y 300 heridos.*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Los portaaviones usanos han disuadido a China de invadir Taiwán, UK también tiene un portaaviones, el Queen Elizabeth, que costó 5600 millones de euros.
> El gasto militar ha sido útil para la innovación y las patentes, así que en cierto modo, también es una inversión, aunque soy consciente de los sobrecostes y la corrupción.
> Para la patria francesa, la inmigración de una cultura tan diferente y sin ánimo de asimilación es negativa, porque además genera muchos gastos y deudas por los subsidios y los costes de los delitos, sin olvidar la reducción de la calidad de vida de quienes les tienen que sufrir



Los portaaviones mantienen su efecto disuasorio para países del tercer mundo o que tengan una industria armamentística no desarrollada. 

Pero ahora mismo han dejado de tener este efecto en casos como China o Rusia. El desarrollo de misiles balísticos con capacidad antibuque y de misiles hipersónicos son una clara amenaza para su superviviencia.

¿Para que sirve tener que operar un portaaviones a más de 2.000 Kms de distancia para estar seguro? 















El misil DF-17 es la gran esperanza militar de China para los próximos años: hipersónico, "asesino de portaviones" y muy difícil de interceptar


Día 1 de octubre de 2019, Desfile del Ejército Popular de Liberación, Pekín. Al son de la marcha militar "Torrente de Acero", aparecieron frente a...




www.xataka.com













El auge de los misiles asesinos de portaaviones: velocidad supersónica y gran devastación


El pasado mes de julio, un teletipo de la agencia rusa Tass informaba de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas estaban desarrollando un nuevo misil balísti...




www.eldebate.com


----------



## LurkerIII (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Los imperios fueron desmantelados y los colonos blancos, expulsados.
> No tiene sentido para un país traer a grandes masas de población procedentes de otro país con el que ha estado en guerra, y que odian su fé, su cultura, su moral, su libertad y su civilización e intentan destruirlas una vez asentadas en el país de acogida.
> Siria fue colonia francesa entre 1918 y 1946, pero hay muchos más sirios en Alemania y Suecia que en Francia



El problema es que los inmigrantes originales venían a otra cosa. Te pongo un ejemplo: a España vienen y vinieron cientos de miles de sudamericanos. La grandísima mayoría vienen a trabajar en lo que pueden, porque reconocen de dónde vienen y lo que esto les ofrece. Ahora bien, sus hijos solo conocen España, y encima la España pobre y discriminada. ¿Cuánto tardará esta gente, Españoles por nacimiento, en importar sus bandas latinas como forma de volver a una "cultura" que tienen mitificada? "En España me discriminan y estoy entre lo más bajo de la sociedad, pero en El Salvador los miembros de una mara son respetados: montaremos lo mismo en España y nos respetarán".

A Francia les está pasando lo mismo: el problema no lo tienen con los padres y los abuelos, que saben lo que es un país miserable gobernado por una satrapía religiosa. El problema lo tienen con los hijos, que se creen que occidente es una decadencia que les pone en la miseria, y que la solución es... importar el sistema que ha convertido a su país de origen en un shithole.

Esto tipo de razonamiento casi mágico lo puedes ver en los prorrusos del foro (aunque muchos son latinos y se inventan su vida): como no tienen novia y siguen vírgenes a los 40, y los maricones follan abiertamente, la solución _obvia_ es copiar a los rusos, porque Putin y Abramovich tienen yates y putas a paladas, y los maricones son reprimidos. Se creen que si España se vuelve Rusia, ellos recibirán su dacha en Canarias, su par de hembras dispuestas a servirlos y a adorarlos por ser hombres y a vivir.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

*Los precios mayoristas del gas en Europa, en su nivel más bajo desde el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania.*
Casi cinco veces más barato que en agosto. El precio mayorista del gas natural en Europa ha caído este lunes a su nivel más bajo desde el comienzo de la guerra, continuando su descenso gracias a *un invierno relativamente cálido* que ahorra el consumo.

El contrato de referencia para el continente, el TTF en el mercado holandés, ha bajado otro 4,67%, hasta los *72,75 euros por megavatio hora (MWh) para entrega en febrero*, sobre las 09:35 (hora en la Península y Baleares) de esta mañana. Supone el precio más bajo desde 21 de febrero

El precio del gas, para entrega al mes siguiente ha perdido casi un 50% en un mes y se ha descolgado de los picos del verano:* en agosto de 2022 había tocado techo en 342 euros el megavatio hora*.

Los precios del gas comenzaron a subir en el otoño de 2021, con el inicio de una reducción en las entregas de gas ruso a Europa, y luego de forma muy pronunciada a partir de la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero de 2022. Los volúmenes negociados este lunes son pequeños ya que el principal mercado de materias primas, Londres, está cerrado.


----------



## frangelico (2 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Los portaaviones mantienen su efecto disuasorio para países del tercer mundo o que tengan una industria armamentística no desarrollada.
> 
> Pero ahora mismo han dejado de tener este efecto en casos como China o Rusia. El desarrollo de misiles balísticos con capacidad antibuque y de misiles hipersónicos son una clara amenaza para su superviviencia.
> 
> ...



Si se puede hacer un misil tan preciso y potente como para volar un barco de 330x70m, no hay nada de incluso menor alcance y velocidad que pueda pulverizar con garantías puentes de ferrocarril y carretera? Da la impresión de que esa es la gran limitación de esta guerra para Rusia, a estas alturas ya deberían estar cortados todos los puentes de Ucrania.


----------



## amcxxl (2 Ene 2023)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Lista de pilotos que se hicieron As en un sólo día, es decir, que consiguieron cinco derribos. Cinco. No todos ellos fueron en una sola salida pero hay varios casos. De nuevo, nada extraordinario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



subnormalidades, en la CIApedia cualquier subnornal pone lo que quiere o copia de alguna revista de propaganda del lobby industrual militar
el Su-27/35 es un interceptor de largo alcance, superior en todo a cualquier avion occidental, y mas al ladrillo volante F-15

Su-35 
Rango de vuelo:
cerca del suelo (altura - 200 m, velocidad - M = 0,7): 1580 km
en las alturas:
sin PTB: 3600 km
con 2 PTB-2000 l: 4500 km

F-15

*Combat range:* 687 nmi (791 mi, 1,272 km)
*Ferry range:* 2,100 nmi (2,400 mi, 3,900 km) with conformal fuel tanks and three external fuel tanks


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

LurkerIII dijo:


> El problema es que los inmigrantes originales venían a otra cosa. Te pongo un ejemplo: a España vienen y vinieron cientos de miles de sudamericanos. La grandísima mayoría vienen a trabajar en lo que pueden, porque reconocen de dónde vienen y lo que esto les ofrece. Ahora bien, sus hijos solo conocen España, y encima la España pobre y discriminada. ¿Cuánto tardará esta gente, Españoles por nacimiento, en importar sus bandas latinas como forma de volver a una "cultura" que tienen mitificada? "En España me discriminan y estoy entre lo más bajo de la sociedad, pero en El Salvador los miembros de una mara son respetados: montaremos lo mismo en España y nos respetarán".
> 
> A Francia les está pasando lo mismo: el problema no lo tienen con los padres y los abuelos, que saben lo que es un país miserable gobernado por una satrapía religiosa. El problema lo tienen con los hijos, que se creen que occidente es una decadencia que les pone en la miseria, y que la solución es... importar el sistema que ha convertido a su país de origen en un shithole.
> 
> Esto tipo de razonamiento casi mágico lo puedes ver en los prorrusos del foro (aunque muchos son latinos y se inventan su vida): como no tienen novia y siguen vírgenes a los 40, y los maricones follan abiertamente, la solución _obvia_ es copiar a los rusos, porque Putin y Abramovich tienen yates y putas a paladas, y los maricones son reprimidos. Se creen que si España se vuelve Rusia, ellos recibirán su dacha en Canarias, su par de hembras dispuestas a servirlos y a adorarlos por ser hombres y a vivir.



También es un problema de los padres, por no pararles los pies y no concienciarles del valor del estilo de vida occidental.
Si esos sudamericanos fueran cristianos de corazón y asistieran a misa, su fé les impondría el freno moral necesario para disuadirles de robar, violar y pegar machetazos.
Los padres deben hacer ver a sus hijos el valor de la libertad, y mostrar que donde están tienen mayor calidad de vida que en el país del que se tuvieron que ir


----------



## bigmaller (2 Ene 2023)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Lista de pilotos que se hicieron As en un sólo día, es decir, que consiguieron cinco derribos. Cinco. No todos ellos fueron en una sola salida pero hay varios casos. De nuevo, nada extraordinario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero no te lo crees o no te parece "para tanto" Que un avión en epoca moderna en la misma CAP se cargue cuatro aeronaves?

Aclaranoslo.


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Tienes tu parte de razón, pero la PATRIA la componen sus ciudadanos.
> Si se produce la gran sustitución con la islamizacion, quedará el gobierno y la oligarquía de la plutocracia, pero no la patria.
> Y si, lo de China se hizo para aumentar el margen de beneficios de las multinacionales



La patria... a ver, cómo te lo explico, la patria son INTERESES, eso sí, intereses de quíen puede poner encima esos intereses y el resto pues... somos parte del problema, de la solución, del negocio o de sus desastres, vamos con ellos o no, pues nuevamente depende...

España es un tinglado de mafiosos mayormente y... pues el ciudadano está como está y LA CUESTIÓN es cómo está el ciudadano, pues lo que te decía depende, hay ciudadanos que viven de puta madre e incluso mejor que eso, pero siguen estando enfadados porque la patria no es lo que ellos considerarían que debe ser y hay ciudadanos que viven hodidamente mal y créetelo consideran que los españoles no hacemos lo suficiente por los inmigrantes y no les damos más... y hay ciudadanos como tú que creen que el ciudadano importa a la patria y el ciudadano debe ser considerado parte de eso que es la patria, pero claro QUE CIUDADANO el que estando bien considera que la patria está siendo arruinada porque no LE BAJAN LOS IMPUESTOS Y LE OBLIGAN A PAGAR MÁS A LAS CHACHAS o el ciudadano que lo está pasando mal, no tiene trabajo o está mal pagado y QUE CONSIDERA QUE LA SANIDAD PÚBLICA DEBE SER PARA TODOS, incluidas esas pobres gentes venidas a ganarse el pan desde cualquier punto del mundo...

El ciudadano es MUY COMPLICADO Y no suele saber muy bien lo que dice... suena mal, pero mira tus post sobre quíen es el problema y quíen no y... es para llorar...

El ciudadano debería ser un tipo informado que sabe lo que dice y SABE QUE NO SE PUEDE OPINAR SIN SABER, que no, que no se tiene derecho a OPINAR SIN SABER y... y... en realidad está OCUPADO en miles de cosas todos los días y con eso tiene bastante; al ciudadano con dárselo masticado con un slogan o una bandera pues listo, aderezas eso con culpables e inocentes y... a TOMAL POL CULO... 

Y suena mal, lo sé, pero HODIDAMENTE ES ASIN...


----------



## vegahermosa (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Si se puede hacer un misil tan preciso y potente como para volar un barco de 330x70m, no hay nada de incluso menor alcance y velocidad que pueda pulverizar con garantías puentes de ferrocarril y carretera? Da la impresión de que esa es la gran limitación de esta guerra para Rusia, a estas alturas ya deberían estar cortados todos los puentes de Ucrania.



no parece que les interese, algun motivo hay de calado supongo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Ahí van:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tiananmen1
> ...



Si, el ejercito chino hizo un gran trabajo parando a aquellos colorineros.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ene 2023)

A todos los que defendeis a Rusia, Igor Girkin os llama frikis.

En esta ocasión #Girkin asegura que Rusia miente a su población al decir que Ucrania está exhausta.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

*Una fuente cercana a la administración rusa en Donetsk confirma la muerte de decenas de militares rusos en Makiivka.*
Decenas de reclutas rusos murieron en un ataque ucraniano en la víspera de Año Nuevo en sus alojamientos en la parte controlada por Rusia de la provincia ucraniana de Donetsk, ha confirmado este lunes a Reuters *una fuente cercana a la administración porrusa*.

*"Según mi información, hay menos de 100 muertos hasta ahora"*, ha admitido esta fuente, que se ha negado a que se difunda su nombre. "Lo que se informa es muy exagerado. Cincuenta y ocho heridos fueron traídos durante la noche, lo que es mucho para un día normal y no mucho si crees en la información sobre cientos de muertos. Era un sitio para reclutas rusos movilizados".

Reuters ha podido verificar de forma independiente la información.* El Ministerio de Defensa ruso no ha respondido a la petición de reacciones sobre la información.*


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si, el ejercito chino hizo un gran trabajo parando a aquellos colorineros.



Si lo hubiera hecho Israel o Serbia, tendríamos las imágenes.
Y bueno, el ejército chino tenía que haber hecho eso 30 años antes para evitar el "Gran Salto Adelante" de Mao a los jerarcas de del PCCh


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

LurkerIII dijo:


> ...*A Francia les está pasando lo mismo: el problema no lo tienen con los padres y los abuelos, que saben lo que es un país miserable gobernado por una satrapía religiosa*. ...



Otro que tiene razonamiento selectivo...

No, hombre no... los chavales hijos de esos padres ESTAN HACIENDO lo que esos PADRES NO FUERON capaces de hacer, ya porque no pudieron, ya porque no quisieron, ya porque los engañaron... esos CHAVALES, que cualquiera, algunos lo advertimos hasta la saciedad, ESTAN BUSCANDO vivir bien, que mira tú no me parece injusto Y SI LA SOCIEDAD NO LES PROVEE de esas capacidad para poder salir adelante, pues ellos se la proveen a las bravas...

Por cierto, hoy tú vives como vives porque en Europa mucha gente se mató la una a la otra, muchas veces por causas no muy nobles... pero LUCHARON por conquistar y NO SIEMPRE... PERO hoy tienes lo que tienes...

Los padres de esos MARAS han venido HUYENDO DE SUS OBLIGACIONES en SUS PROPIOS PAISES y no dejaron nada mejor al salir, PERO AL LLEGAR no han encontrado nada MEJOR para sus hijos... 

Suena muy mal así, pero ES ASÍ... los hijos no son los culpables de SU SITUACIÓN, son las víctimas DE LAS DECISIONES DE SUS PADRES... y hoy a diferencia de sus papas no les queda otra que PELEAR... lo malo es que quíen acogió a los padres no lo hizo por JUSTICIA, ni por honradez, ni por dar trabajo o sacarlos adelante, LO HIZO POR PUTO EGOISMO, para poder bajar salarios a otros NACIONALES y como fruto hoy RECOGE PENDENCIA...

¿Suena mal verdad?... pero es la verdad y la verdad no tiene que sonar bien, tiene que ser verdad...


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

No sé como calificar esta noticia de La Vanguardia sobre la televisión rusa y sus emisiones:

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/inte ... 3b1d64173c

El Estado Mayor Ucraniano cifra en más de 700 los soldados rusos muertos en los ataques del último día.

https://www.msn.com/es-es/noticias/inte ... 3b1d64173c 

Entra en vigor en Alemania la prohibición de de importar petróleo ruso a través de oleoductos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Si lo hubiera hecho Israel o Serbia, tendríamos las imágenes.
> Y bueno, el ejército chino tenía que haber hecho eso 30 años antes para evitar el "Gran Salto Adelante" de Mao a los jerarcas de del PCCh



Si claro, joder ¡como jode Mao! larga sombra tiene este hombre.

Y ya puestos haber dado el gobierno a una potencia extranjera que saben mucho de esto.

Y ya más puestos, por qué solo Israel o Servia y no Inglaterra ó EEUU.

PD: Mire no trabajamos en la misma honda y no entiendo muy bien que es lo que quiere decirme aparte de la habitual mierda en el ventilador.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

Dr Polux dijo:


> A todos los que defendeis a Rusia, Igor Girkin os llama frikis.
> 
> En esta ocasión #Girkin asegura que Rusia miente a su población al decir que Ucrania está exhausta.



Si y ¿cual es el problema? no entiendo que quiere decir.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si y ¿cual es el problema? no entiendo que quiere decir.



Basicamente que os creeis toda la propaganda rusa. Tienes el video completo en su canal tiene buenas perlas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Tienes tu parte de razón, pero la PATRIA la componen sus ciudadanos.
> Si se produce la gran sustitución con la islamizacion, quedará el gobierno y la oligarquía de la plutocracia, pero no la patria.
> Y si, lo de China se hizo para aumentar el margen de beneficios de las multinacionales



Y que le importa a la oligarquia de la plutocracia que los ciudadanos de su pais sean moros o cristianos?


----------



## coscorron (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> También es un problema de los padres, por no pararles los pies y no concienciarles del valor del estilo de vida occidental.
> Si esos sudamericanos fueran cristianos de corazón y asistieran a misa, su fé les impondría el freno moral necesario para disuadirles de robar, violar y pegar machetazos.
> Los padres deben hacer ver a sus hijos el valor de la libertad, y mostrar que donde están tienen mayor calidad de vida que en el país del que se tuvieron que ir



Ya bueno .. Como vivo en un barrio donde es más fácil comprar yuca que patatas te puedo decir que una enorme parte de esos chavales viven en familias totalmente desestructuras, en un altísimo porcentaje el padre no saben ni quien es, y quien los cria (la madre, la abuela o la tía que también ocurre mucho) se preocupa exclusivamente de que lleguen a casa para la hora de cenar y lo que hacen entre medias desde que se despierta hasta esa hora no les preocupa. El fracaso escolar y el alto nivel de delincuencia en los inmigrantes de segunda generación no es una casualidad es algo que se lleva cocinando ya un par de décadas. Traemos inmigrantes para que trabajen barato para nuestros empresaurios pero vamos a tener que asumir un costo social muy alto.


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si claro, joder ¡como jode Mao! larga sombra tiene este hombre.
> 
> Y ya puestos haber dado el gobierno a una potencia extranjera que saben mucho de esto.
> 
> Y ya más puestos, por qué solo Israel o Servia y no Inglaterra ó EEUU.



Jajajajaaa... de Mao en China quedan sus fotos y son para recrearse más que nada... a Mao lo enterró bien enterrado el que fue a hacer de vaquero a EE.UU.

Esa es la China de verdad...la de Mao... en fin, esa pues no funcionó bien y... la superarón con el COWBOY, que era un tipo estudiado en el extranjero y más práctico y... ajustado al interés de quienes de ello sacaron rédito, que es lo que pasa con el tema de los INTERESES...

Y te digo más, si hoy Mao baja y ve su China actual, se dice a sí mismo que fue GRACIAS A EL y al camarada XI le da las gracias por sus buenos oficios y seguro le pregunta si le devuelve el puesto, pero imagino que Xi ya le estaría enterrando, no fuese que por las fotos a los chinos se les fuese la sesera... en fin...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

Eslacaña dijo:


> No sé quien es Becker y sus "según". Pero si te hace feliz creértelas alla tú. Sarna con gusto no pica.
> 
> Diferentes previsiones de FMI, Banco Mundial y OCDE sobre Rusia, que algo sabrán. En el caso del PIB, quien peor se lo pone es la OCDE, que no suele acertar ni una, pero me vale el 5,6%, que para un país en guerra, es de coña.
> 
> ...



Solo acotar, las únicas fabricas de VW y Mercedes rentables y operativas que hay en el mundo están en Rusia.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

La verdad es que la escuela ha quedado totalmente hecha añicos, efectivamente tendría que haber algún polvorín allí metido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Y que le importa a la oligarquia de la plutocracia que los ciudadanos de su pais sean moros o cristianos?



No les importa casi nada, a lo mejor incluso se alegran.
Por eso van contra nuestras patrias.


coscorron dijo:


> Ya bueno .. Como vivo en un barrio donde es más fácil comprar yuca que patatas te puedo decir que una enorme parte de esos chavales viven en familias totalmente desestructuras, en un altísimo porcentaje el padre no saben ni quien es, y quien los cria (la madre, la abuela o la tía que también ocurre mucho) se preocupa exclusivamente de que lleguen a casa para la hora de cenar y lo que hacen entre medias desde que se despierta hasta esa hora no les preocupa. El fracaso escolar y el alto nivel de delincuencia en los inmigrantes de segunda generación no es una casualidad es algo que se lleva cocinando ya un par de décadas. Traemos inmigrantes para que trabajen barato para nuestros empresaurios pero vamos a tener que asumir un costo social muy alto.



Por eso lo critico, porque solo les importa su supervivencia y sus subsidios, pero les da igual que el crío salga maleante.
Seguro que pondrían el grito en el cielo si en vez de hacer el gamberro, viera a Donald Trump y Andrew Tate


----------



## coscorron (2 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si y ¿cual es el problema? no entiendo que quiere decir.



Pues quiere decir que en volumen Gazprom ha exportado menos que el año anterior 2021... El problema de momento es que en precio lo ha hecho a un precio más alto. Ahora mismo disfrutamos del precio más bajo en un año y sigue siendo unas cinco veces más alto que los precios habituales que teníamos durante la decada pasada ...







El precio histórico del gas era unos 20 - 40 euros y ahora nos va a parecer barato cuando llegue a 50.


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2023)

Un recorrido por la ubicación de la brigada de asalto "Veteranos".

Cómo viven los combatientes entre tiro y tiro...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Jajajajaaa... de Mao en China quedan sus fotos y son para recrearse más que nada... a Mao lo enterró bien enterrado el que fue a hacer de vaquero a EE.UU.
> 
> Esa es la China de verdad...la de Mao... en fin, esa pues no funcionó bien y... la superarón con el COWBOY, que era un tipo estudiado en el extranjero y más práctico y... ajustado al interés de quienes de ello sacaron rédito, que es lo que pasa con el tema de los INTERESES...
> 
> Y te digo más, si hoy Mao baja y ve su China actual, se dice a sí mismo que fue GRACIAS A EL y al camarada XI le da las gracias por sus buenos oficios y seguro le pregunta si le devuelve el puesto, pero imagino que Xi ya le estaría enterrando, no fuese que por las fotos a los chinos se les fuese la sesera... en fin...



Si, que tienes razón, lo que no impide que sea el padre de la China moderna, igual que Richelie que solo está en oleos en Francia y tampoco impide que sea el padre de la Francia moderna (alguien echa en cara a Francia no ser lo suficientemente católica), lo mismo que Bismark en Alemania (nadie echa en cara a Alemania ser lo suficientemente Prusiana).

Hombres de su tiempo, con sus reglas.

NO, no me gusta que se use esa lógica, a nadie le importó una mierda en el mundo que el gran salto adelante fuera un desastre, todo lo contrario se alegraron muchísimo, y fue la base de nuevos modos de hacer las cosas para OTRO gran salto adelante que realmente molesta, el de ahora.

¿Que los actuales mandatarios reenterrarían a los viejos si resucitaran? OIGA NO ME JODA, eso le ha pasado hasta Jesucristo que murió una vez en la cruz y otra en la memoria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## LurkerIII (2 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Suena muy mal así, pero ES ASÍ... los hijos no son los culpables de SU SITUACIÓN, son las víctimas DE LAS DECISIONES DE SUS PADRES... y hoy a diferencia de sus papas no les queda otra que PELEAR... lo malo es que quíen acogió a los padres no lo hizo por JUSTICIA, ni por honradez, ni por dar trabajo o sacarlos adelante, LO HIZO POR PUTO EGOISMO, para poder bajar salarios a otros NACIONALES y como fruto hoy RECOGE PENDENCIA...
> 
> ¿Suena mal verdad?... pero es la verdad y la verdad no tiene que sonar bien, tiene que ser verdad...



Esa "lucha" la hacen porque en España o Francia tenemos sociedades que entienden la acogida y la tolerancia de una forma... blanda, por decirlo de alguna manera. Como tú, se les "entiende" que luchen de unas formas que son involutivas, la culpa es nuestra (de los que acogemos) o de sus padres por haber venido. Ellos son víctimas hasta cuando montan un gueto ultraviolento. Claro que sí.

En cambio, si uno se va a, por ejemplo, Singapur, Suiza o Japón, la "acogida" a población que viene a "luchar" es NULA. Te montan en un tren o un avión, y te mandan a tomar por culo a tu shithole de origen. Si vas a trabajar y ganarte la vida honradamente, bienvenido. Si vas a llevar tus mierdas de países que siguen viviendo en el medievo, a la puta mierda.

Pero los franceses tienen que comerse cierta población porque precisamente dijeron que el shithole de origen era "Francia", aunque estuviese en África. Sería como echar a un extremeño de Barcelona, sencillamente no se puede.

A mí me parece muy bien que la gente "luche" por mejorar su vida. Pero lo que es ridículo es que esa lucha sea un viaje a la involución total. Es como los mamarrachos que defienden políticas de la RDA, de Venezuela o de Cuba, mientras son ministros en España. Cabrón, es que tanto cuesta ver que son un agujero infecto? A mí no me traigas mierdas del norte de África/latinoamérica que están en la misma raíz de que eso sea un agujero del que los jóvenes quieren irse arriesgando sus vidas. Vente tú y aprende a vivir como un occidental, pero las mierdas las dejas allá.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues quiere decir que en volumen Gazprom ha exportado menos que el año anterior 2021... El problema de momento es que en precio lo ha hecho a un precio más alto. Ahora mismo disfrutamos del precio más bajo en un año y sigue siendo unas cinco veces más alto que los precios habituales que teníamos durante la decada pasada ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si vale, y eso ¿les conviene o les perjudica? yo creo quie han salido ganando, aparte de estar hasta las orejas en una contracción económica mundial con perdida de PIB planetario bestial que no se está ni comentando.


----------



## coscorron (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> No les importa casi nada, a lo mejor incluso se alegran.
> Por eso van contra nuestras patrias.
> 
> Por eso lo critico, porque solo les importa su supervivencia y sus subsidios, pero les da igual que el crío salga maleante.
> Seguro que pondrían el grito en el cielo si en vez de hacer el gamberro, viera a Donald Trump y Andrew Tate



No es que les de igual, si todos te dicen que le quieren al chaval o chavala muchísimo, es simplemente que no dan para más o que ni siquiera pueden criarle por el trabajo. Uno de los amigos de mi hijo se ha pasado las navidades enteras, de momento, comiendo todos los días en el Kebab. La madre se va a currar a las 11:00, le da cinco pavos para la comida, y ya le vuelve a ver a las 21:00 o así para cenar ...Y como este hay unos cuantos. Luego estan también a los que no les llega para más y son los que opinan que estudiar no vale para nada y que su chaval rápido a currar aunque no saben ni de que ...


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> No es que les de igual, si todos te dicen que le quieren al chaval o chavala muchísimo, es simplemente que no dan para más o que ni siquiera pueden criarle por el trabajo. Uno de los amigos de mi hijo se ha pasado las navidades enteras, de momento, comiendo todos los días en el Kebab. La madre se va a currar a las 11:00, le da cinco pavos para la comida, y ya le vuelve a ver a las 21:00 o así para cenar ...Y como este hay unos cuantos. Luego estan también a los que no les llega para más y son los que opinan que estudiar no vale para nada y que su chaval rápido a currar aunque no saben ni de que ...



Pues lo de currar si lo veo muy bien, porque les da autonomía e independencia.
Es normal que quieran abandonar los estudios, entre estar 6 horas/día en el instituto, tener menor CI que los blancos, y que hay que memorizar como en una madrasa islámica, es preferible irse a los 16 años y empezar la vida adulta, en vez de cometer delitos


----------



## coscorron (2 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si vale, y eso ¿les conviene o les perjudica? yo creo quie han salido ganando, aparte de estar hasta las orejas en una contracción económica mundial con perdida de PIB planetario bestial que no se está ni comentando.



Mientras que Gazprom gane dinero y el presupuesto de Rusia este equilibrado todo les viene bien ... pero yo no se a que precio tienen presupuestado vender el gas este año ni tampoco que gastos totales han pensado. Lo que esta pasando es lo que tenía que pasar como consecuencia de la guerra, Europa buscando otros suministradores y pagando más caro el gas que recibimos y Rusia buscando otros compradores y vendiendo menos gas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (2 Ene 2023)

*Reseña de "El conflicto ruso-ucraniano El imperialismo estadounidense a la conquista de Europa", de Giulio Palermo*


*Historia de la historia presente y por venir de Europa*


A escasos kilómetros de Moscú la OTAN se instaló de manera encubierta con los nazis de Ucrania, a los que llevaba preparando, según la documentación de la Rand Corporation titulado _Extendiendo Rusia. Competir desde un terreno ventajoso, _puede leer el documento en las siguientes páginas:‎Cómo acabar con Rusia, según la ‎Rand Corporation, por Manlio Dinucci, Todo estaba escrito en el plan de la Rand Corporation - Boltxe, Ucrania: todo estaba escrito en el plan de la ‎RAND Corporation, Informe de think-tank anticipaba provocar una guerra en Ucrania para debilitar a Rusia - El Común.

En ese documento se exponen seis medidas para conseguir el dominio, uno de ellos dice:_ Ampliar la asistencia letal a Ucrania, incluida la provisión de armamento letal aumentaría los costes de Rusia en sangre como tesoro, en lo referente a la región de Donbass. Esto requeriría el aporte de ayuda rusa a los separatistas y una presencia adicional de tropas, que llevaría a un aumento de gasto, pérdida de equipos y bajas. Eso podría convertirse en un asunto controvertido, como ocurrió cuando los soviéticos invadieron Afganistan. … Ucrania es sin duda un socio más capaz y confiable que otros a los que EEUU ha proporcionado equipos letales, por ejemplo, los muyahidin afganos antirrusos._

Giulio Palermo trabaja en su libro sobre el conjunto de acontecimientos producidos por la mano oscura de EEUU, con los que busca abrirse paso como bandido para ataca debilitar a la fuerza que puede impedirle que triunfe su ataque a China. El autor analiza la diferencia entre la política rusa y la china y la parte económica que China lleva a cabo en los países del tercer mundo. Por lo que respecta a Rusia se detiene en la caída de la URSS y la implantación del capitalismo con el FMI operando a toda máquina, la absorción de Alemania Oriental, el avance imparable de la OTAN en Europa para concentrarse en Ucrania como base, siguiendo el proceso desde el momento de descomposición soviética, los datos son enormemente esclarecedores.

Una vez perfilado ese periodo se entra en la intervención de la Open Society de Soros, los 9.000 proyectos que pone en marcha llegando hasta el momento actual con la UE y el gobierno nazi, y sobre esto se aporta la intervención de las agencias imperialistas para imponer y controlar indivíduos en el régimen, sobre el que conducen un ejército de mercenarios.

Minsk 1 y 2, la preparación europea para su fracaso, la estrategia OTAN y las maniobras preparatorias de ejércitos de la coalición y otros que dicen no pertenecer. Ucrania se encuentra ya en manos de sus oligarcas y manosean elecciones que no les convienen, inestabilidad, golpe, ruina, y el monigote Zelensky; ríos multimillonarios del robo mediante privatizaciones se encauzan a paraísos fiscales. Laboratorios Covid, por ahí está el hijo de Biden. Semejante entrada en la historia de Europa-Ucrania contra Rusia, inducida por EEUU, deja ver consecuencias que empezamos a vislumbrar y anuncian un terremoto. Las agresiones a Rusia no salen gratis, las sanciones / bloqueo tienen respuesta, y se empieza a sentir lo que viene, todo un tsunami. Y en ese futuro queda Ucrania, vendida, partida y aprovechada como despojo por quienes la han puesto como herramienta de su agresión, primero desde el final de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, y luego desde la caída del Muro de Berlín.

Pérdidas y ganancias / perdedores y ganadores, perspectivas, planes imperiales y panorama tras el desastre, operando desde abajo con la carga de la pandemia, fundida en la guerra y la cuarta revolución industrial.

El último capítulo,_ La estrategia de EEUU en Europa,_ es un estudio-reflexión que se hace obligado porque el desarrollo histórico ha dejado sin pie todos los acuerdos económicos que venían desde el siglo XX, y con ello el valor de los Estados queda disminuido. Las deudas, el euro, la misma UE, todo se ve alterado y empujado al descrédito y al pozo del déficit al que no se ve fin. La oligarquía imperial se está tragando a Europa. Al lado, aparece la imagen de la transición ecológica descompuesta. El futuro suena así:_ A los trabajadores (europeos) no les queda más que trabajar más, en peores condiciones, por salarios más bajos, como condición para pagar las deudas que el Estado ha contraído en su nombre._ El desastre ha sido preparado por el imperialismo para conseguir la destrucción de Rusia y acumular fuerzas para someter a China.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Aprobaste en comprensión lectora? O no lees lo que escriben otros y solo quieres "vender tu libro".
> 
> Si vuelves a leer mis comentarios verás que en ningún momento entro al fondo del asunto, la parte económica de la discusión.
> 
> Me limito a resaltar la sistemática forma de actuar del K.Pravda (he traído mogollón de artículos de este diario) donde siempre "miente, oculta o tergiversa". En este caso de forma infantil (se piensan que sus lectores son niños?) no publicando la parte que no les interesa del artículo.



Si claro, como toda la prensa, ¿Cual es el problema?.
No sé, lo dice como si alguien dijera la verdad en esta guerra.


----------



## coscorron (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Pues lo de currar si lo veo muy bien, porque les da autonomía e independencia.
> Es normal que quieran abandonar los estudios, entre estar 6 horas/día en el instituto, tener menor CI que los blancos, y que hay que memorizar como en una madrasa islámica, es preferible irse a los 16 años y empezar la vida adulta, en vez de cometer delitos



El problema de estos es que tampoco valen para currar, son vagos y acostumbrados a no esforzarse, y en cuanto pisan un McDonalds y les ponen horarios y a currar duran tres tardes.


----------



## Guaguei (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2023)

*John Jordy Prado Rodríguez, de La Habana, Cuba.*
_*
Tiene experiencia con el ejército británico, en el que ha servido anteriormente.

Lo dejó en 2021 y parece que continúa su carrera entrenando a las FAU en Ucrania.*_
*
Parece que sólo ha hecho esto durante un mes más o menos y ha huido de nuevo a su familia de 4, 3 hijos 1 esposa.

Lo más probable es que no recibió ningún pago y se fue.













*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Mientras que Gazprom gane dinero y el presupuesto de Rusia este equilibrado todo les viene bien ... pero yo no se a que precio tienen presupuestado vender el gas este año ni tampoco que gastos totales han pensado. Lo que esta pasando es lo que tenía que pasar como consecuencia de la guerra, Europa buscando otros suministradores y pagando más caro el gas que recibimos y Rusia buscando otros compradores y vendiendo menos gas.



Eso te lo puedo decir yo como picolero de guardia, se van a untar el hígado en oro, hay pico de petróleo y conservan la capacidad de su producción, así como su distribución YYYYYY LA MONEDA EN LA QUE SE VENDE.

Un combo IMBATIBLE.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

Sobre la tragedia de Año Nuevo en Makiivka, Donetsk.

A las 00.01 horas del 1 de enero de 2023, el edificio de una escuela de formación profesional en Donetsk Makiivka fue alcanzado por un HIMARS MLRS (dos proyectiles interceptados por la defensa antiaérea, cuatro alcanzaron el objetivo). Desde mediados de diciembre, la escuela profesional albergaba al regimiento 14444. Sí, todos eran movilizados. La ingenuidad criminal fue de alguien que decidió colocar allí un depósito con munición, que detonó como consecuencia del ataque. 

▪Nuestra información es que había unas 600 personas en total en el edificio.

Las bajas confirmadas rondan las 70. La limpieza de los escombros está en curso. Se calcula que las víctimas ascienden a 110 personas.

▪ Más de 100 heridos (según el resumen operativo 136).

▪ Pérdida de documentos y medios de comunicación, interrupción de la gestión.

Los movilizados atribuyen la responsabilidad al comandante del regimiento, el coronel *Roman Yenikeyev*. Estamos en parte en desacuerdo con ellos: la única culpa del coronel es haber seguido ciegamente las instrucciones de sus superiores y no haber logrado el reasentamiento de su unidad de acuerdo con las realidades del frente.

Estamos parcialmente de acuerdo con ellos, a saber, que el coronel sólo fue responsable de seguir ciegamente las órdenes de sus superiores y de no asegurarse de que su unidad fuera reubicada de acuerdo con las realidades del frente.

Ya están apareciendo en Internet versiones de lo sucedido: uso de teléfonos móviles y agentes enemigos sobre el terreno. La culpa es de todo el mundo excepto de los dirigentes que decidieron elegir un lugar donde ubicarlos a todos de la forma más compacta posible.

El impacto en la PTU no es el primer incidente sobre la conciencia del mando del cuerpo. El 12 de agosto, la artillería del enemigo alcanzó el puesto de mando, que estaba situado en el edificio de control de la mina Leninskaya. E incluso la información de inteligencia sobre el inminente ataque no llevó a ninguna conclusión; al final, sobrevino la tragedia.

Aumentará el trabajo de la fiscalía militar. Lo principal no es dar por perdido el incidente atribuyendo culpas, sino desenmarañar todo el hilo.

Infografía de alta resolución

#Donetsk #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar

*Soporte: 5536 9141 9147 4885


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> El problema de estos es que tampoco valen para currar, son vagos y acostumbrados a no esforzarse, y en cuanto pisan un McDonalds y les ponen horarios y a currar duran tres tardes.



Bueno, en ese caso pueden empezar a tiempo parcial, media jornada, y el que coja ritmo y se acostumbre, a jornada completa, aunque tampoco puedo determinar cómo funciona eso y si se puede elegir, pero bueno, entiendo que lo consideren alienante, pero si no hay acoso laboral, es preferible a estudiar, y además ganan un poco de dinero para sostenerse


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Basicamente que os creeis toda la propaganda rusa. Tienes el video completo en su canal tiene buenas perlas.



Interesante el asunto... ¿debemos entender que lo que dijo Merkel y ha reafirmado algún francés, no voy a mencionar al UCRANIANO, que lo mismo es proruso, es mentira o propaganda de los rusos infiltrados o...?...


LurkerIII dijo:


> Esa "lucha" la hacen porque en España o Francia tenemos sociedades que entienden la acogida y la tolerancia de una forma... blanda, por decirlo de alguna manera. Como tú, se les "entiende" que luchen de unas formas que son involutivas, la culpa es nuestra (de los que acogemos) o de sus padres por haber venido. Ellos son víctimas hasta cuando montan un gueto ultraviolento. Claro que sí.
> 
> En cambio, si uno se va a, por ejemplo, Singapur, Suiza o Japón, la "acogida" a población que viene a "luchar" es NULA. Te montan en un tren o un avión, y te mandan a tomar por culo a tu shithole de origen. Si vas a trabajar y ganarte la vida honradamente, bienvenido. Si vas a llevar tus mierdas de países que siguen viviendo en el medievo, a la puta mierda.
> 
> ...



La diferencia entre tú y yo es que yo a HIPOCRITAS como tú no les veo ninguna buena intención, simplemente su HIPOCRESIA...

Hace más de 10 años, ya ha llovido, alguno dijimos que de los sudamericanos trabajadores y bonochones iban a surgir MARAS... y no, no era que fueramos adivinos, simplemente EE.UU. los tuvo que enviar al Salvador, que no es que fuese su patria, simplemente no PODIAN con ellos y por tanto, aún siendo claramente ciudadanos del Tio Sam, habiendo nacido allí, con dos cohones los enviaron al Salvador, de dónde probablemente muchos ni sabían nada...

El problema no es de los hijos, ni siquiera mío, YO NO HUBIESE ACEPTADO a los padres... el problema sois TU Y GENTUZ... COMO TÚ, que amparando vuestros intereses sois capaces de aceptar lo que convenga Y LUEGO EL RESTO QUE RECOJA VUESTRA MIERDA...

Ya expliqué que esto es UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA y el porqué Francia está tan interesada, o MAS BIEN, estaba interesada en Africa y sus ciudadanos... no lo voy a repetir...


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa anunció oficialmente que en la víspera de Año Nuevo en Makeyevka, 63 militares rusos murieron como resultado de un ataque con misiles.

Afirman que se derribaron dos proyectiles.


----------



## Eslacaña (2 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¿Será verdad? ¿El grupo Wagner se marcha?











28 bulos y desinformaciones de la cuenta de Twitter 'El Puntual 24H' · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


La web El Puntual 24H se define, según su biografía, como un canal creado “por y para las personas amantes de la actualidad…




maldita.es





Es como 20minutos o elmundo lopais en versión Twitter.


----------



## arriondas (2 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si claro, como toda la prensa, ¿Cual es el problema?.
> No sé, lo dice como si alguien dijera la verdad en esta guerra.



Si a estas alturas de la película tenemos que explicar cómo se comportan los medios de comunicación, sean de donde sean... Apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

La razón preliminar para sobre Makeievka.Ucros pudieron disparar con HIMARS por el uso masivo en PTU, donde estuvieron nuestros militares, de teléfonos móviles con tarjetas rusas por parte del personal militar. El enemigo, utilizando el complejo de reconocimiento "ECHELON", estableció la actividad de las comunicaciones celulares y su ubicación.

Recordaré q tenemos mas de 300 nuestros militares muertos por este bombardeo. A hospitales siguen llevando heridos sacados de escombros. Tarea sigue. Hay muchos en estado critico. Me confirman desde hospital.









Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me




======================================
*Sobre la tragedia de Año Nuevo en Makéievka*



Spoiler: Ya puesto unos minutos antes.



A las 00:01 del 1 de enero de 2023, el edificio de la escuela vocacional de Donetsk en Makéievka fue atacado con MLRS HIMARS (dos proyectiles fueron interceptados por la defensa aérea, cuatro dieron en el blanco). Desde mediados de diciembre, el regimiento 14444 estaba estacionado en la escuela vocacional. Sí, todos eran movilizados. En el mismo lugar, por la ingenuidad delictiva de alguien, decidieron colocar un depósito con municiones, el cual detonó como resultado del impacto.

▪Según la información, había alrededor de 600 personas en el edificio.

▪Muerte confirmada: alrededor de 70 personas. Continúa la limpieza de escombros. Las pérdidas irrecuperables estimadas alcanzan a 110 personas.

▪Más de 100 personas resultaron heridas.

Los movilizados afirman que la responsabilidad recae en el comandante del regimiento, el coronel Roman Enikeev. En parte no es del todo cierto: la única culpa del coronel es que siguió ciegamente las instrucciones de sus superiores y no pudo lograr el reasentamiento de la unidad que le encomendaron de acuerdo con las realidades del frente.

❗ La culpa de la tragedia recae en el comando del 1. er Cuerpo de Ejército de la Milicia Popular de la RPD; desafortunadamente, después de la muerte del general Roman Kutuzov, el comando de la unidad comenzó a descuidar el sentido común y la información de inteligencia a favor de algún tipo de la ciencia militar y la conveniencia.

Ahora, el trabajo de la fiscalía militar se incrementará. Lo principal es que el incidente no se cierre al nombrar a los cabezas de turco, sino que se desenrolle todo el hilo.




Fuente @rybar

Se informa que Putin dio instrucciones al ejército y al Comité de Investigación para investigar el incidente y presentar los resultados antes del 6 de enero después de haber sido informado de lo sucedido en Makeievka.










Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si claro, como toda la prensa, ¿Cual es el problema?.
> No sé, lo dice como si alguien dijera la verdad en esta guerra.



Pues mira, yo no suelo generalizar. Mira mi firma.

Prefiero traer casos donde se miente descaradamente. En esto los rusos son unos genios. También Zelensky es habilidosillo, le pillaron infraganti con lo del misil en Polonia.

Esta fue de traca Mora.







3 militares muertos en ataque de dron en lo profundo de Rusia. El periodista ruso se mofa de la versión oficial. "Fragmentos de dron derribado mata...


Como siempre la versión de la Fuerzas Militares Rusas es inverosímil. Hasta el periodista parece descojonarse. Jamás van a reconocer que las defensas ni huelen los drones. Eso de que cuando derriban los drones, los fragmentos matan a tres militares es, una vez más, un descojono. "¿Y cómo es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2023)

*Los servicios de seguridad rusos destruyeron un vehículo cargado de explosivos *
_*y colocado en una zona residencial de Energodar, en la región de Zaporozhye. 
El FSB afirma que militantes ucranianos habían planeado un atentado terrorista 
contra civiles con la intención de detonarla en Nochevieja. El vehículo remolcado *_
*por los servicios de seguridad lejos de la zona residencial y destruido.*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Basicamente que os creeis toda la propaganda rusa. Tienes el video completo en su canal tiene buenas perlas.



Si vale, es propaganda, es su función.
REPITO ¿cual es el problema?.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Interesante el asunto... ¿debemos entender que lo que dijo Merkel y ha reafirmado algún francés, no voy a mencionar al UCRANIANO, que lo mismo es proruso, es mentira o propaganda de los rusos infiltrados o...?...
> 
> 
> La diferencia entre tú y yo es que yo a HIPOCRITAS como tú no les veo ninguna buena intención, simplemente su HIPOCRESIA...
> ...



No has visto el video parece. Solo habla de que la realidad en el campo de batalla es otra de lo que el Gobierno ruso dice en su propaganda. No habla mas que de eso. 

Ahora me estas dando la razon de cuando Igor dice que os estais montando pajas mentales, pero vamos eso ya lo sabiamos


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Vakulinchuk


¡La carne tiene gusanos! Contacta con nosotros mediante nuestro BOT o por MP en Twitter https://t.me/vakulinchukbot https://twitter.com/vakulinchukTG




t.me




Vídeo de Vladímir Saldo, gobernador de la región de Jersón, reflexiona sobre lo acontecido durante el año pasado y expresa sus deseos sobre el futuro próximo.
================================








Vakulinchuk


¡La carne tiene gusanos! Contacta con nosotros mediante nuestro BOT o por MP en Twitter https://t.me/vakulinchukbot https://twitter.com/vakulinchukTG




t.me




El capitán de la brigada mecanizada separada 66 contó al equipo de Frontstories (ФРОНТСТОРИЗ) su historia sobre la movilización forzada, engaño y actitud hacia la gente común en el ejército de Ucrania.
Subtitulado por Vakulinchuk


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si vale, es propaganda, es su función.
> REPITO ¿cual es el problema?.



Entonces confirmas que la propaganda rusa es mentira y te la crees 

Pues vale.. tu mismo


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues mira, yo no suelo generalizar. Mira mi firma.
> 
> Prefiero traer casos donde se miente descaradamente. En esto los rusos son unos genios. También Zelensky es habilidosillo, le pillaron infraganti con lo del misil en Polonia.
> 
> ...



Sigo sin entender, ¿Está poniendo multas por exceso de velocidad en Indianapolis?.


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha confirmado la llegada al lugar de Makeyevka. Según cifras oficiales, murieron 63 personas. El Ministerio de Defensa prestará toda la ayuda posible y necesaria a los familiares de los fallecidos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## magufone (2 Ene 2023)

Beltrax dijo:


>



Gracias por avisar


----------



## Curroesteja (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Los imperios fueron desmantelados y los colonos blancos, expulsados.
> No tiene sentido para un país traer a grandes masas de población procedentes de otro país con el que ha estado en guerra, y que odian su fé, su cultura, su moral, su libertad y su civilización e intentan destruirlas una vez asentadas en el país de acogida.
> Siria fue colonia francesa entre 1918 y 1946, pero hay muchos más sirios en Alemania y Suecia que en Francia



Se les suele llamar colaboracionistas. 
En Gran Torino de Clint Eastwood tienes una visión. 
Los "pobrecitos" vietnamitas son nuestros famosos "Traductores" que España se trajo de Afganistán.


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Polonia sigue preparando a su población para la guerra con sus vecinos del Este

La cúpula político-militar del país, el partido gobernante y los principales medios de comunicación difunden información sobre el aumento del reclutamiento de la población para servir en las Fuerzas Armadas polacas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Pues lo de currar si lo veo muy bien, porque les da autonomía e independencia.
> Es normal que quieran abandonar los estudios, entre estar 6 horas/día en el instituto, tener menor CI que los blancos, y que hay que memorizar como en una madrasa islámica, es preferible irse a los 16 años y empezar la vida adulta, en vez de cometer delitos



Y si es por un cuenco de arroz mejor que mejor.


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> El problema de estos es que tampoco valen para currar, son vagos y acostumbrados a no esforzarse, y en cuanto pisan un McDonalds y les ponen horarios y a currar duran tres tardes.



Qué hipócritas somos!!!!!!!...

Te voy a contar una historia de rumanos... gente la hostia de lista...

Con lo de la burbuja vienen una cuadrilla, con toda la familia, hijos incluidos, se asientan a vivir en un piso varias de esas familias y ellos ganando un pastizal trabajando a destajo y haciendo las cosas a "su modo" que era aceptado AMPLIAMENTE por quíen les contrataba... ellas trabajaban igualmente y a los hijos los escolarizaron en cuanto pudieron o adquirieron la edad de ir al cole... todo lo que ganaban lo reenviaban para su país, construyeron su casa allí y del resto ahorraban; uno me decía que con lo que ganaban aquí en un año, allí iba a vivir 10, así que era todo ahorro, ahorro, ahorro... todos viviendo como un rebaño siempre en el mismo piso y no solía ser mucho tiempo ciertamente en el mismo... se acabó la burbuja y se piraron con todo lo que arramblaron más rápido de lo que habían aparecido, cierto es que las mujeres no se fueron de muy buena gana, alguna incluso intentó escapar de la HUIDA-MARCHA... lo más hodido de todo esto es que uno de ellos, joven, me decía que con los comunistas en Rumanía vivían mejor, que se lo decían los padres y abuelos, que él en realidad no lo recordaba y... era un guaperas por cierto, solía decir que todas las españolas eran más bien unas zorr... pero te aseguro que era mayormente un majadero y sin embargo sus mujeres a la par que guapas y con estudios, pues... a diferencia de las sudamericanas en cuanto tocó arrebato y ellos IMPUSIERON EL MANDO, se fueron con lloros y todo pero se piraron... no volvieron. Yo no compraría una de las casas que ellos medio construyeron ni regalada, pero ahí siguen en pié y fueron bien vendidas... pero ellos aquí no vinieron por un plato de lentejas, vinieron y se lo llevaron puesto...

Son los único extranjeros que conocí con sentido común...


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas como resultado de la ofensiva han tomado posiciones ventajosas en la dirección de Donetsk y continuaron infligiendo fuego al enemigo en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limanskyy y Yuzhno-Donetskyy - lo principal de un resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:

Los ataques con armas de alta precisión de la Fuerza Aérea rusa contra los puntos de despliegue temporal de las unidades de la "legión extranjera" en las zonas de Markovo, Kramatorsk DNR, así como Novoosynove, región de Kharkiv, han matado a más de 70 mercenarios extranjeros, más de 100 heridos.
▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, las tropas rusas lanzaron ataques de artillería contra acumulaciones de las brigadas 103 y 105 de defensa territorial en las zonas de Berestovoye, Kyslovka y Sinkovka, en la región de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 blindados y 3 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, la artillería rusa alcanzó a unidades de la 13ª y 95ª Brigadas de Asalto Aerotransportado en las zonas de Yampolovka DNR, Chervona Dibrova LNR y Serebryanka DNR. Fueron destruidos más de 40 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas y 2 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las unidades de la 60ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada y la 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU y las ofensivas rusas dieron lugar a la toma de nuevas líneas ventajosas por parte de las tropas rusas. El enemigo sufrió pérdidas de hasta 70 combatientes ucranianos, 4 BMP y 5 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk como resultado del complejo bombardeo de las unidades enemigas en las zonas de Zolotaya Niva y Prechistovka DNR fueron destruidos más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados y 2 camionetas.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa:t.me/rusvesnasu/24284









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ene 2023)

Sergei Mamani dijo:


> List of aircraft losses during the Russo-Ukrainian War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este listado es absolutamente falso.
Te meten 60 drones como si fueran aviones, para aparentar que han caído muchos aviones rusos.

Es bastante patético


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Ataque a los depósitos de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas en Ochakov

Hoy, unidades de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han alcanzado posiciones ucranianas en la costa del estuario de Dniprovskyi, en Ochakov. Los objetivos eran almacenes cerca de un embarcadero.

Dada la proximidad de las instalaciones al atracadero y el fácil acceso a la zona acuática de la bahía, es muy probable que las instalaciones de la infraestructura fueran utilizadas por el 73º Centro de Operaciones Especiales Marítimas de las SSF ucranianas.

Anteriormente, escribimos sobre la participación activa de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en equipos de reconocimiento en lanchas rápidas para vigilar la situación en la península de Kinburn. Como consecuencia del impacto de varios proyectiles en la zona, se declaró un incendio.

No hay datos sobre bajas entre las formaciones ucranianas, pero el silencio sobre el ataque y la ausencia de publicación instantánea de imágenes desde el lugar del incidente, típicos de las autoridades ucranianas, indican que los proyectiles fueron alcanzados con precisión.

Coordenadas: 46.6150039, 31.5300687






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Dirección Zaporizhzhya
Situación a las 14.00 horas del 2 de enero de 2023

En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, los militares rusos consolidaron su posición en las líneas liberadas como resultado de una exitosa ofensiva local.

En el sector Pologovsky, un asalto a posiciones ucranianas restableció el control sobre Dorozhnyanka. Las formaciones ucranianas se retiraron a las líneas de reserva, y las pérdidas de las AFU ascendieron a 36 muertos y heridos.

▪ Además, un equipo ruso de reconocimiento y sabotaje realizó una incursión en posiciones ucranianas al norte de Novopokrovka, eliminando a tres hombres en dos puestos de observación.

▪ Para recuperar el control, el mando de la 65ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU planea un contraataque desde Zaliznichne con el apoyo de unidades del 103º batallón del 108º TRO en la línea Bilohorye-Charyvnoye.

Se ha rotado la línea de defensa de la 108ª Brigada y se han entregado misiles guiados antitanque adicionales a los misiles guiados antitanque Javelin.

Los refuerzos movilizados han sido redesplegados al sector de Orekhovo en Shcherbaki, y unidades de la 108ª Brigada de la Brigada de Defensa Tetra de las AFU han llegado a las proximidades de Yegorovka y Omelnik.

▪ Los residentes locales de la parte de la región de Zaporizhzhya controlada por Ucrania han difundido información sobre que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas preparan una ofensiva en dirección a Tokmak.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Al parecer, Putin dio instrucciones al ejército y a la Comisión de Investigación para que investigaran lo sucedido en Makeyevka e informaran antes del 6 de enero.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

Dr Polux dijo:


> No has visto el video parece. Solo habla de que la realidad en el campo de batalla es otra de lo que el Gobierno ruso dice en su propaganda. No habla mas que de eso.
> 
> Ahora me estas dando la razon de cuando Igor dice que os estais montando pajas mentales, pero vamos eso ya lo sabiamos



La realidad del campo de batalla????... pues mira no soy yo mucho de dar en pensar que unos u otros nos vayan a contar nada real sobre el campo de batalla, soy más de mirar la lógica, así el campo de batalla está dónde a los rusos les conviene, bien lejos de dónde ahora los OTAN van a poner una nave de reparación de armas, algo así como a unos 40 km de la frontera de Ucrania y por tanto bien lejos del campo de batalla, con lo cual la LOGISTICA es hodida... en cuanto a la afición de los rusos a lo trágico y dramático, como tanto Ucranianos, como rusos son la misma raza mayormente pues me temo que los asesores deben flipar en colores con su forma de proceder y me temo que muchos de ellos no sólo van a flipar en colores, sino que como alguno ha dicho SIMPLEMENTE esa gente es de otra pasta, MOTIVO que alguno nos aconseja a no intentar seguir, aún cuando la economía fuese bien, QUE NO ES EL CASO, en ese lodazal... 

Y a eso me refería... que si no los creo en lo bueno, tampoco me los creo en lo malo... son de otra pasta, son asín y son de la misma raza y tienen un soporte que SOLO SERIAMOS capaces de superar los españoles si nos ponen a ello, pero mejor no, ultimos de filipinas mediante... yo suelo más bien leer las cosas que suelen decir los mandatarios y medios patrios y que AUN CUANDO MIENTEN MAS QUE LOS RUSOS Y UCRANIANOS JUNTOS, cuando dicen alguna como la de MERKEL, ya sé quíen no tiene la razón... el resto es literatura de las guerras, lo que hay, guste o no...


----------



## piru (2 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre el hilo Guerra de Ucrania, este es el oficial donde todos pueden opinar mientras no flodeen y el único con chincheta y así ha sido desde el 2014.
> 
> El hilo del COVID oficial era uno donde el que lo abrió luego se paso a teorías conspiratorias cambiando su titulo, el titulo oficial lo restituí y advertí que si era "oficial" no podía tomar partido, cada cual podía opinar.
> 
> ...



Mencionas a Lavrov, no pones foto de su hija y, para más INRI (profanando una de las reglas sagradas de este hilo) pones foto de otra rusky, que está bien pero no es Ekaterina Sergeevna Lavrova:





Qué clase de moderador eres?


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Hambre de proyectiles

Los errores de cálculo del Estado Mayor en la tasa de acumulación de municiones (900 cartuchos) provocaron en 1914 una aguda escasez de proyectiles para el ejército en acción. Hubo que tomar medidas de emergencia para salvar al ejército de una hambruna total de proyectiles. La industria militar no estaba preparada para afrontar este reto.

Aunque las medidas adoptadas permitieron mejorar el abastecimiento del frente con proyectiles de artillería en la primera mitad de 1915, la "hambruna de proyectiles" no se eliminó por completo hasta 1916.

La industria moderna de municiones y productos químicos especiales.
Se dedica al desarrollo y producción de municiones (AP) y cartuchos de todo tipo, pólvora, combustible para cohetes, agentes químicos de guerra y productos químicos especiales. En 2022, la industria de municiones y productos químicos especiales contaba con 91 empresas.

A principios de la década de 1990, el ejército ruso heredó unos 15 millones de toneladas de misiles y munición del ejército soviético, almacenados en 180 arsenales, bases y depósitos.

A 1 de enero de 2013, la disponibilidad de munición en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas es de 3,7 millones de toneladas, de las cuales 1,1 millones son inservibles. En otras palabras, hay 2,6 millones de toneladas adecuadas.

En 2020, se repararon casi 300.000 cartuchos en los arsenales y se recogieron más de 20.000 proyectiles para sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple de cohetes utilizando sus propios recursos.

La necesidad real de munición es de MILLONES de piezas al año.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

Golpe en los depósitos de las AFU en Ochakov.

Hoy unidades de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones ucranianas en la costa del estuario del Dniéper, en Ochakov. El objeto del ataque era un almacén cercano a un embarcadero.

Dada la proximidad de las instalaciones al atracadero y el fácil acceso a la zona de la bahía es muy probable que las instalaciones de la infraestructura fueran utilizadas por el 73º Centro de Operaciones Especiales Marítimas de las SSF ucranianas.

Anteriormente escribimos sobre la participación activa de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en equipos de reconocimiento en lanchas rápidas para vigilar la situación en la península de Kinburn. Como consecuencia del impacto de varios proyectiles en la península, se produjo un incendio.

No hay datos sobre bajas entre las formaciones ucranianas, pero el silencio sobre el ataque y la falta de publicación instantánea de imágenes desde el lugar de los hechos, algo típico de las autoridades ucranianas, indican que los proyectiles impactaron con precisión.

Coordenadas: 46.6150039, 31.5300687

Infografía de alta resolución

#Ochakov #Rusia #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Este listado es absolutamente falso.
> Te meten 60 drones como si fueran aviones, para aparentar que han caído muchos aviones rusos.
> 
> Es bastante patético



No quise decir nada porque era muy evidente.
Que pongan también todos los geranios, porque no vuelve ni uno...en fin...


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> La realidad del campo de batalla????... pues mira no soy yo mucho de dar en pensar que unos u otros nos vayan a contar nada real sobre el campo de batalla, soy más de mirar la lógica, así el campo de batalla está dónde a los rusos les conviene, bien lejos de dónde ahora los OTAN van a poner una nave de reparación de armas, algo así como a unos 40 km de la frontera de Ucrania y por tanto bien lejos del campo de batalla, con lo cual la LOGISTICA es hodida... en cuanto a la afición de los rusos a lo trágico y dramático, como tanto Ucranianos, como rusos son la misma raza mayormente pues me temo que los asesores deben flipar en colores con su forma de proceder y me temo que muchos de ellos no sólo van a flipar en colores, sino que como alguno ha dicho SIMPLEMENTE esa gente es de otra pasta, MOTIVO que alguno nos aconseja a no intentar seguir, aún cuando la economía fuese bien, QUE NO ES EL CASO, en ese lodazal...
> 
> Y a eso me refería... que si no los creo en lo bueno, tampoco me los creo en lo malo... son de otra pasta, son asín y son de la misma raza y tienen un soporte que SOLO SERIAMOS capaces de superar los españoles si nos ponen a ello, pero mejor no, ultimos de filipinas mediante... yo suelo más bien leer las cosas que suelen decir los mandatarios y medios patrios y que AUN CUANDO MIENTEN MAS QUE LOS RUSOS Y UCRANIANOS JUNTOS, cuando dicen alguna como la de MERKEL, ya sé quíen no tiene la razón... el resto es literatura de las guerras, lo que hay, guste o no...



Venga va te pongo la transcripción, tb te pongo el video en su canal de Telegram

Video en su canal de Telegram: Enlace al video en Telegram

Resumen:

1. La Operación Militar Especial (OME) iba a ser un paseo y su objetivo era cambiar el Gobierno el Kyiv. Nada más empezar se lograron ciertos éxitos pero ya en marzo Rusia empezó a perder, mientras la propaganda lo ocultaba.

2. Actualmente Rusia no ha perdido la guerra pero está lo más cerca que se puede estar de una derrota, en parte gracias al "esfuerzo" de sus élites políticas.

3. Pone de vuelta y media a los propagandistas por sus mentiras, así como a los "frikis" del occidente que siguen diciendo que "Ucrania está a punto de colapso", cuando es todo lo contrario.

4. Si en 2023 (en su primera parte) no hay cambios importantes en la cúpula de más alto nivel en Rusia, él prevé una derrota para Rusia, con entrada en la guerra de la OTAN, incluida entrada de Turquía en Armenia.

5. Rusia solo puede ganar de guerra si se hace movilización de toda la población y economía hacia la victoria, de lo contraria vienen tiempos muy difíciles para Rusia.

6. Confirma que Rusia está sufriendo problemas con artillería "hambre de munición" lo llama.

7. El año 2023 será el año que haga que los rusos piensen con nostalgia en el 2022. La sombra de La Haya está cada vez más cerca, cito literalmente: "La Haya o una estaca clavada el el c..."

8. Le sorprende que los rusos se hayan creído la grandeza rusa, viendo la corrupción y ¡ojo! la falta de libertades políticas que hay en rusia.

9. Le preguntan por qué los ucranianos no salen a protestar por falta de energía tras bombardeos rusos. Respuesta: porque les pueden caer 15 años o fusilarlos, porque hay muchos "batallones de castigo".

10. Los bombardeos rusos tienen que tener por objeto:
- puentes y carreteras para parar el envío de armas
- todas las provisiones (luego ya alimentaremos a nuestra gente, pero los ucranianos de ahora son enemigos porque ayudan a ZSU).
- la televisión ucraniana en Ucrania

11. Tarde o temprano el ejército bielorruso entrará en el territorio de Ucrania.

12. Si la guerra dura mucho, puede empezar una revolución en Rusia, lo que puede provocar que Rusia pierda la guerra, porque ni Ucrania ni la OTAN son capaces de vencer a Rusia, pero si la pueden destrozar desde dentro.

13. Le preguntan cuándo cree que Wagner "se va a gastar" y quien lo va a sustituir cuando eso ocurra. Respuesta: que no tiene información sobre Wagner, más ahora después de haber tenido peleas con sus jefes. 1/2
Dice también que aunque no le guste la ideología de Wagner: "no tienen ideología rusa", pero es una unidad muy capaz. 2/2

14. Aún venciendo a Ucrania en 2023, a Rusia le quedarían muchos años de guerra con los "restos no destrozados" del ejército ucraniano.


15. El resto parece ser quejas de lo mal que hace Rusia: "nuestro ejército no entiende para qué está luchando" y no hay nadie que los obligue a entenderlo, como en Wagner, como ya hemos visto en algún que otro video, es lo que hay que hacer.

16. Confirma que el ejército ruso no tiene capacidad logística para equipar a todos los movilizados hasta ahora.


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

El parlamento ucraniano glorifica en su versión ucraniana (en la inglesa lo omiten) al líder del UPA, colaborador de los nazis y responsable de las matanzas de Volinia y el progrom de judíos en Lvov.

Es tan escandaloso que hasta un alto cargo de la UE polaco les afea la glorificación. El político polaco recibe insultos y acusaciones de prorruso por parte de admiradores de Bandera en Ucrania.

En el enlace podéis ver los tweets


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313102



El encabezado tiene un error clamoroso. Son las pérdidas de la OTAN, no de Ucrania. Los nazis jamás tuvieron 7000 tanques y vehículos acorazados, o 200 helicópteros y 400 aviones.


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Ucrania niega la muerte del "cosaco Gavrilyuk" - se informa de que Mikhail Gavrilyuk sí murió, pero se trata de un Gavrilyuk diferente, que también participó en Euromaidan y sirvió en el batallón Volkssturm Golden Gate.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Rudi Rocker (2 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia sigue preparando a su población para la guerra con sus vecinos del Este
> 
> La cúpula político-militar del país, el partido gobernante y los principales medios de comunicación difunden información sobre el aumento del reclutamiento de la población para servir en las Fuerzas Armadas polacas.
> 
> ...



Convertir Polonia en una superpotencia militar de Europa.


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

¿De quién es la culpa y qué hay que hacer? La búsqueda de los responsables de la tragedia de Makeyevka ha comenzado en los telégram y el primer análisis es la desinformación

Apoyamos plenamente la necesidad de encontrar a los culpables, pero no adivinando e inventando cosas, como hacemos ahora:
"La culpa de la tragedia la tiene el mando del 1er AK del Frente Nacional DNR - desgraciadamente, tras la muerte del general Roman Kutuzov en el mando de la asociación se empezó a descuidar el sentido común y la inteligencia en favor de cierta ciencia militar y la conveniencia", escribe Rybar.

❗ Según la información ampliamente difundida en la red, los muertos fueron movilizados desde la región de Saratov, y obviamente no tienen nada que ver con el Cuerpo de Ejército de la DNR.

Se trata de una tragedia terrible de la que por fin DEBEMOS sacar conclusiones. Esperamos que los autores sean castigados con todo el peso de la ley para que esto no vuelva a ocurrir. Nombrar culpables a personas inocentes sólo nos llevará por mal camino y engañará a la gente.

En este sentido, pedimos cautela a la hora de "nombrar a los culpables" sin ni siquiera información como la diferencia entre los cuerpos del ejército del LNR y los distritos militares rusos, a los que pertenecen principalmente los combatientes movilizados.
Estamos a la espera con el resto del país y esperamos que la investigación arroje resultados justos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Declaración del Ministerio de Defensa sobre el ataque a nuestras tropas en Makiivka: cuatro cohetes HIMARS con ojivas de alto poder explosivo alcanzaron un punto de despliegue temporal y mataron a 63 militares rusos

El ministerio precisó que dos cohetes fueron derribados por nuestras fuerzas de defensa aérea.

Se prestará toda la ayuda y el apoyo necesarios a los familiares y amigos de los militares fallecidos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me






Aterradoras imágenes de la llegada: Explosión en Makiivka captada en vídeo por un testigo...​Al parecer, el ataque fue efectuado por un HIMARS MLRS estadounidense. La ciudad está situada cerca de Donetsk.​​







Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me



​_Video en el enlace_​​​


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Venga va te pongo la transcripción, tb te pongo el video en su canal de Telegram
> 
> Video en su canal de Telegram: Enlace al video en Telegram
> 
> ...



Vale... muy bien... ponlo... 

Tú me has leído alguna vez... 

- 2025, octubre como no, quiebra la UE.
- 2028 , ocutbre como no, quiebra el Tio Sam.

Biden está tan majara como lo pueda estar yo, copia la estrategia de "perro loco" Netanyahu, piensa que si a Israel le cuela, a EE.UU. en Siria, sí en Siria le va a colar, pero... no, Rusia no se va a meter más allá de lo que se ha metido, Ucrania no es pieza vital para EE.UU. ni la OTAN, Siria si... así que diga lo que diga este buen sujeto, RUSIA no va a ir mucho más allá de dónde está, TODOS parece que el sujeto INCLUIDO han dado en pensar o NOS QUIEREN hacer creer que Rusia no puede, pero Rusia sí podría haber puesto bastantes más medios y NO LO QUISO HACER... y qué suele hacer bien la OTAN en terreno militar: velocidad, que no le ha permitido Rusia emplear, sus TOYOTAS y armas cortas, a la par que la cobertura de los antiaereos...

Que tú no lo entiendes y te crees lo que dice el sujeto, pues... lo mismo da... mira NUESTRA ECONOMÍA, nuestros datos, NO LOS DE RUSIA, ni lo que diga PUTIN, los nuestros y lo que van soltando las agencias de riesgo y demás actores de nuestra economia... NO LA DE ELLOS, sino la nuestra... Y eso no es PROPAGANDA, son las realidades del barquero, que gustan , que no gustan... son...

Y esto es un foro de economia y son estas cosas las que importan, la guerra es un mero acontecimiento más dentro de ese escenario...


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Para compensar un poco la cagada. Por cierto, El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó la muerte de 63 militares
La Nochevieja más aterradora desde el comienzo de SVO que yo sepa es la primera. pero bueno

Esta noche, las FFAA de Ucrania lanzaron una contraofensiva en dirección a Makeievka, con la esperanza de abrirse paso en la víspera de Año Nuevo, pero afortunadamente esto terminó en un gran fracaso y montañas del 200.

Los wagnerianos encerraron a los bastardos en un círculo. De los nazis sobrevivientes, solo quedaron 13 bastardos, de la misma brutal brigada 80, que dispararon sin piedad a nuestros prisioneros y se burlaron de los civiles.

Los bastardos fueron severamente castigados, ¡ahora están esperando la sentencia de muerte!


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

El alcalde de Dnipro, Boris Filatov, sugirió a los ucranianos que abandonaran el olivier y el arenque bajo un abrigo de piel como hábito soviético

"Para ser sincero, ya no puedo comer estas olivier y 'shuba', porque ya ha pasado el tercer día. Por lo tanto, hay una sugerencia. Abandonemos poco a poco estos hábitos soviéticos", escribió el político en su canal de Telegram, añadiendo que por los fiambres, si se les añade mostaza, está dispuesto a "dar el alma".
Rusofobia selectiva: siempre que un representante del ucranismo militante obtenga algún beneficio de los rusos/soviéticos, lo soportará. Pero esto no siempre funciona: a pesar de beneficiarse de las relaciones con Rusia, Ucrania ha conseguido llevarlas a su punto más bajo en 30 años.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Boba Fet II (2 Ene 2023)

14:25
*Rusia admite la muerte de 63 militares en un ataque que alcanzó un depósito de munición en Makiikva*
Rusia confirma la información que habían avanzado medios ucranianos y blogueros nacionalistas rusos. Según Reuters, que cita a agencias informativas, el ministerio ruso de Defensa ha admitido *el ataque de Ucrania sobre un alojamiento temporal de militares cerca de Makiivka, en la zona de la provincia de Donetsk controlada por Moscú*. El gobierno ruso sostiene que las instalaciones fueron el objetivo de seis proyectiles HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense, dos de los cuales fueron abatidos.
La agencia AFP adelanta, además, que *el Ejército ruso ha confirmado la muerte de 63 soldados en ese ataque*. El número de víctimas mortales es inferior al de "cientos" que difundían otros medios pero difícilmente apagará las críticas contra la dirección de la guerra en Ucrania. Porque los muertos se encontraban descansando junto a un depósito de municiones que fue alcanzado por el ataque, lo que multiplicó el número de víctimas.


----------



## Xan Solo (2 Ene 2023)

Dr Polux dijo:


> A todos los que defendeis a Rusia, Igor Girkin os llama frikis.
> 
> En esta ocasión #Girkin asegura que Rusia miente a su población al decir que Ucrania está exhausta.



Es interesante que los prootan publiquéis esto. Girkin dice que hay que mobilizar militarmente la economia. O sea, ir a una mobilización general.
Si para Girkin los tcol anglos que predicen la derrota ucra lo hacen para desinformar a los rusos... ¿cuando un tcol ruso como Girkin dice que Rusia no va a ganar si no va con todo a quién pretende desinformar?. ¿O informar?


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Y aquí está el titular de The Times de hoy. No, no es la prensa amarilla, no es un panfleto sensacionalista, sino The Times. "Un día sin rusos muertos no es un día completo".

Si sustituimos 'rusos' por 'judíos', nos encontraremos con un titular típico de la prensa nazi de los años 30 y 40 del siglo pasado. 

¿Hace falta explicar algo más o ya está todo claro?


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

Curroesteja dijo:


> Se les suele llamar colaboracionistas.
> En Gran Torino de Clint Eastwood tienes una visión.
> Los "pobrecitos" vietnamitas son nuestros famosos "Traductores" que España se trajo de Afganistán.



Clint Eastwood se volvió progre, lo de los hmong con los chicanos se podía haber solucionado de otra forma, además de que no me parece moral dar la herencia a gente a la que has conocido hace poco en vez de a tus propios familiares. Esa peli es adoctrinamiento progre.
Sobre los traductores, ya la administración Rajoy les fue dando cobijo, al menos no eran menas aleatorios ni pakis de matrimonios infantiles, pero vamos, sé lo que es la cultura afgana.








Los traductores afganos de las tropas españolas temen por su vida | RTVE


El ministro de Defensa español, Pedro Morenés, declaró el 18 de diciembre en una comparecencia en el Congreso de los Diputados. Más en RTVE.es



www.rtve.es







vil. dijo:


> Qué hipócritas somos!!!!!!!...
> 
> Te voy a contar una historia de rumanos... gente la hostia de lista...
> 
> ...



Muy bien por ellos, me alegro de que prosperaran y pudieran tener su nueva casa en Rumanía y luego venderlas más caras, esa es la inmigración que yo quiero, se quede en España, o regrese tras unos años.
El problema de los hispanoamericanos es que, si llegan legalmente, reciben la nacionalidad a los 2 años, y ya con eso prefieren quedarse, aunque sus barrios estén llenos de simpatizantes de las FARC y Sendero Luminoso


----------



## vil. (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> ..Muy bien por ellos, me alegro de que prosperaran y pudieran tener su nueva casa en Rumanía y luego venderlas más caras, esa es la inmigración que yo quiero, se quede en España, o regrese tras unos años.
> El problema de los hispanoamericanos es que, si llegan legalmente, reciben la nacionalidad a los 2 años, y ya con eso prefieren quedarse, aunque sus barrios estén llenos de simpatizantes de las FARC y Sendero Luminoso




Ni en tu barrio los querrías... ellos no vinieron aquí por un plato de lentejas... ellos al igual que quienes sacaban pasta del asunto de la burbuja, hicieron lo mismo...

Te cuento otra anécdota... jajjajaaa... venían como albañiles, pero hubiesen hecho cualquier otra cosa e igual de "a su manera"... en la misma obra que ellos contrataron a un albañil para otros trabajos, cuando este vió cómo trabajaban los rumanos se piró y ni quiso cobrar el par de días que allí había trabajado, eran otros tiempos y sobraba la pasta y el trabajo... ¿porqué?, yo creí que era por orgullo profesional, aquellos rumanos y "el trabajo que estaban haciendo" en fin... un día se lo pregunto:

- No quiero que cuando esa obra se venga abajo yo haya tenido ni un sólo euro cobrado ahí, que eso cae seguro...

Aún sigue en pié, pero... jajajajajaaa


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Convertir Polonia en una superpotencia militar de Europa.



¿Sin combustible? ¡ya pueden ser buenos los oficiales!.


----------



## delhierro (2 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Es interesante que los prootan publiquéis esto. Girkin dice que hay que mobilizar militarmente la economia. O sea, ir a una mobilización general.
> Si para Girkin los tcol anglos que predicen la derrota ucra lo hacen para desinformar a los rusos... ¿cuando un tcol ruso como Girkin dice que Rusia no va a ganar si no va con todo a quién pretende desinformar?. ¿O informar?



Es que Girkin y Putin tienen conceptos diferentes de la Victoria. Para Girkin la victoria es la derrota y cambiar el regimen, para Putin la victoria es conseguir lo minimo y seguir teniendo lazos economicos con occidente.

Evidentemente para la victoria de Girkin, hace falta una movilización sino total si importante , nacionalización y centralización de la producción belica etc..etc...

Para la victoria de Putin, Putin cree que no, que podra ir empujando a los de Kiev poco a poco con perdidas moderadas hasta que occidente se aburra.

Yo creo que Putin se equivoca, porque los anglos no se van a aburrir pero solo el tiempo dira quien tiene razon.


----------



## HDR (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Ni en tu barrio los querrías... ellos no vinieron aquí por un plato de lentejas... ellos al igual que quienes sacaban pasta del asunto de la burbuja, hicieron lo mismo...
> 
> Te cuento otra anécdota... jajjajaaa... venían como albañiles, pero hubiesen hecho cualquier otra cosa e igual de "a su manera"... en la misma obra que ellos contrataron a un albañil para otros trabajos, cuando este vió cómo trabajaban los rumanos se piró y ni quiso cobrar el par de días que allí había trabajado, eran otros tiempos y sobraba la pasta y el trabajo... ¿porqué?, yo creí que era por orgullo profesional, aquellos rumanos y "el trabajo que estaban haciendo" en fin... un día se lo pregunto:
> 
> ...



Uf, lo puedo imaginar, hizo bien renunciando al sueldo. Claro que hace 20 años había casi pleno empleo, al menos en las regiones ricas, ahora sería mucho más difícil renunciar al puesto de trabajo y buscar otra empresa


----------



## IoS (2 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313469
> 
> Y aquí está el titular de The Times de hoy. No, no es la prensa amarilla, no es un panfleto sensacionalista, sino The Times. "Un día sin rusos muertos no es un día completo".
> 
> ...



Link? Alguna edición de algún país?
Yo sólo veo esto:


Periódico The Times (Reino Unido). Periódicos de Reino Unido. Toda la prensa de hoy. Kiosko.net


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

Vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas M113 de las AFU capturado en algún lugar de la zona del NWO. A juzgar por el color del camuflaje, fue suministrado desde Alemania.

@milinfolive


----------



## Yomateix (2 Ene 2023)

Mientras comenzamos este año con nuevos impuestos para sangrar aún más a las familias Europeas, muchas de las cuales no llegan a fin de mes, nos encontramos con que siguen prometiendo más y más millones a Ucrania....Normal que cada vez haya más impuestos, alguien tiene que pagar la cuenta de esta guerra, de los chiringuitos que montan, de ayudas sociales orientadas solo para algunos, para etc etc

*Von der Leyen dice a Zelenski que la UE prepara un desembolso de 18.000 millones*
La presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen*, ha mantenido este lunes su primera conversación telefónica de 2023 con el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, en la que le dijo que la Unión Europea comenzará a trasferir próximamente a Kiev los *18.000 millones de euros comprometidos para hacer frente a sus necesidades financieras más urgentes*.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

En Artemivsk:

Por la noche destruimos un DRG enemigo en la zona de Soledar-Bakhmutskoye. Durante la noche se libraron intensos combates con avances de hasta 800 m y hasta 1,7 km a lo largo del frente.
Durante el día nos lanzaron 3 HIMARS contra nuestras posiciones pero nuestra defensa aérea los interceptó con éxito. La mayoría de las unidades de las fuerzas aerotransportadas van a la línea de contacto y realizan ataques de reconocimiento contra el enemigo.

Las unidades del PMC de Wagner descubrieron en las últimas 24 horas posiciones enemigas al oeste de los suburbios de Artemivsk con ayuda de un UAV y las destruyeron con un ataque quirúrgico de artillería.

Spetsnaz Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

Sé a ciencia cierta que en los últimos días nuestras fuerzas aéreas, artillería y misiles de precisión han infligido graves daños al personal, equipos, sistemas de defensa antiaérea y depósitos de municiones del enemigo. Lástima que no nos guste presumir de ello y alardear de nuestro éxito, lo que no nos beneficia en el campo de la información. Pero todo está por venir.

@NeoficialniyBeZsonoV


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

*Siguen llegando nuevos Su-34M a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas: aumenta la producción del avión de combate más demandado de las Fuerzas Armadas.*

Según los comunicados oficiales de Rostec y UAC, la Fábrica de Aviones de Novosibirsk ha entregado a los representantes del Ejército del Aire el próximo lote de Su-34M modernizados a finales de 2022. Según se informa, el número total de bombarderos de este tipo, recibidos por las unidades de combate en 2022, ascendió a 10 unidades. Ya hemos escrito anteriormente que los Su-34 han asumido el grueso de las misiones de combate de la aviación de primera línea en el marco del sistema de defensa antiaérea. En este sentido, las entregas de Su-34M son una de las áreas de trabajo más importantes para la industria aeronáutica nacional.

Los bombarderos de primera línea Su-34M entregados en virtud del contrato firmado en 2020 son una versión mejorada del Su-34, con todos los cambios en su armamento y equipos de a bordo realizados sobre la base de los resultados de las operaciones de combate de estas máquinas en Siria. Al mismo tiempo, según algunos destacados expertos, el potencial de mejora del Su-34 está lejos de agotarse, y la experiencia adquirida en el uso de combate en el marco de la defensa aérea requiere una ampliación adicional de las capacidades de este sistema de aviones. No se ha anunciado oficialmente el desarrollo de una nueva modificación del Su-34, así que por ahora las tripulaciones tendrán que conformarse con lo que tienen.

De hecho, el Su-34 y el Su-25 de ataque se han convertido en los principales aviones de ataque especializados de las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas utilizados en defensa aérea (el Su-24M, que envejece rápidamente, parece ser utilizado únicamente por la PMC de Wagner). Y aunque la industria tiene capacidad para reponer los Su-34 perdidos y aumentar su número, la situación con el Su-25 es algo más crítica. Las tropas utilizan principalmente versiones mejoradas de aviones producidos en la época soviética en la planta de aviación de Tiflis, y aún no ha comenzado la producción en serie de aviones de ataque Su-25TM prevista en la planta de aviación de Ulán-Udé.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Ene 2023)

Abrí jilo, lo dejo también por aquí (4 tweets)


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

Nikolskaya baila en la calle Serduchka y canta "Ucrania aún no ha muerto"


----------



## coscorron (2 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> Mencionas a Lavrov, no pones foto de su hija y, para más INRI (profanando una de las reglas sagradas de este hilo) pones foto de otra rusky, que está bien pero no es Ekaterina Sergeevna Lavrova:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313437
> 
> ...



Es fácil ser la niña rica de papa aquí, en Rusia y en USA.


----------



## arriondas (2 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Nikolskaya baila en la calle Serduchka y canta "Ucrania aún no ha muerto"



Seguro que a Juanjo Picapiedra le hizo gracia y todo... Y cita al sacacuartos del dron, para variar. Los Hollister, una chupipandi en toda regla.


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Abrí jilo, lo dejo también por aquí (4 tweets)



_Es una patada en los huevos a Biden y su equipo, ya que fueron estos los que forzaron la destitución de Bibi tras su fracaso en la batallita de Gaza donde Israel tuvo que pedir tregua tras la lluvia de misiles._


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> De hecho, el Su-34 y el Su-25 de ataque se han convertido en los principales aviones de ataque especializados de las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas utilizados en defensa aérea (el Su-24M, que envejece rápidamente, parece ser utilizado únicamente por la PMC de Wagner). Y aunque la industria tiene capacidad para reponer los Su-34 perdidos y aumentar su número, la situación con el Su-25 es algo más crítica. Las tropas utilizan principalmente versiones mejoradas de aviones producidos en la época soviética en la planta de aviación de Tiflis, y aún no ha comenzado la producción en serie de aviones de ataque Su-25TM prevista en la planta de aviación de Ulán-Udé.



Ese artículo es incorrecto con respecto al SU-25, no esta prevista la producción de nuevos aviones Su-25 en ninguna fábrica de Rusia.

De hecho se ha trabajado en la actualización de los ejemplares con horas de vuelo para modernizarlos a la variante SM.

La VKS y el ministerio de defensa Ruso han mantenido diferencias con respecto a la posibilidad de sustituir la flota de Su-25 por una flota mixta de Su-34 y Su-30 encontrándose con la oposición de la VKS a ello. Incluso se planteó su sustitución por una versión de ataque especializada del entrenador Yak-130 .

En definitiva, un caso similar al de la Fuerza Aérea Estadounidense con respecto a la idea de sustituir a los A-10 Thunderbolt II por F-16.

Se conoce poco del desarrollo de un nuevo avión que sustituya a los Su-25, se sabe que se esta en ello pero se trabaja a bajo ritmo. Otros proyectos son más prioritarios como el Su-57, Su-75, Mig-41, bombarderos Tu-160M2 y Pak-DA, dron Sukhoi Okhotnik, etc...

Igual esta guerra reasigna prioridades o se destinan más recursos.


----------



## magufone (2 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Seguro que a Juanjo Picapiedra le hizo gracia y todo... Y cita al sacacuartos del dron, para variar. Los Hollister, una chupipandi en toda regla.



Pero si son cuatro frikis por dios...


----------



## arriondas (2 Ene 2023)

magufone dijo:


> Pero si son cuatro frikis por dios...



Pues si tienen que recurrir a ellos, peor todavía. Vaya soldados que tiene el reino...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (2 Ene 2023)

*Caza de brujas pro OTAN en Alemania*

La lista es cada vez más larga. Son pacifistas, expertos, personalidades públicas… que, tras la invasión rusa a Ucrania el pasado febrero, para evitar que la OTAN se instale a las puertas de Moscú, han sido difamados por tratar de explicar el contexto del conflicto entre los dos países, por plantear argumentos que no encajan en la narrativa de los gobiernos de la OTAN y, sobre todo, por querer parar la escalada bélica. “Hay muchas otras personas a quienes se les ha prohibido en la práctica tener una opinión propia en el discurso público”, explica a CTXT la profesora de Política Europea de la Universidad de Bonn Ulrike Guerót, que no quiere con esta entrevista dar la impresión de ser un caso aislado. Su nuevo libro _El fin de Europa. Por qué el proyecto europeo ha fracasado y cómo podemos volver a soñar con él_, publicado a finales de noviembre y escrito junto al historiador Hauke Heinrich Ritz, ha recibido críticas furibundas que han llegado a pedir que se le retire su plaza de profesora.

“En mi libro trato de contextualizar la guerra, los treinta años anteriores, de aportar argumentos plausibles sobre cómo se llegó al conflicto y repensar el concepto de la culpa”, asegura. “Yo no tengo ni la verdad absoluta, ni he justificado al presidente Putin ni legitimo la guerra defensiva, ni trato de relativizar las víctimas”. Guérot cree, y repite, que en este momento lo más importante es conseguir una tregua y negociaciones. “La información que publican los medios alemanes sobre la guerra de Ucrania es muy parcial”, continúa. “Es una evolución muy problemática y creo que deberíamos tener una prensa libre”, defiende. “Tenemos unas tendencias muy cuestionables de limitación del discurso y ello se ve claramente en cómo se está tratando de intimidar con los nuevos artículos del Código Penal”. La profesora Guérot apenas puede intervenir en debates. Participó en uno dirigido por el famoso moderador Markus Lanz en el que fue constantemente interrumpida y atacada por tres participantes y también por el moderador. Pero hay otras personas que están siendo reprimidas de otra manera.

Es el caso del activista por la paz Heinrich Bücker, que regenta un local llamado Coop Anti-War Café en el centro de Berlín, en el que se reúnen grupos de activistas de diversos países y que, desde el pasado febrero, ha sido vandalizado y amenazado en varias ocasiones. Hace dos semanas, Bücker realizaba un llamamiento en su web con el título “No a la limitación de la libertad de opinión”. En él explicaba que le había llegado una denuncia por, supuestamente, haber realizado “apología de delitos” en relación a la guerra en Ucrania, por lo que podrían condenarle hasta con tres años de cárcel. Bücker dio un discurso el pasado 22 de junio en una concentración con motivo del aniversario del ataque de la Wehrmacht a la Unión Soviética en el monumento soviético situado en Treptower Park. Una declaración por la paz publicada en su web y firmada por decenas de activistas y organizaciones podría ser también motivo de la denuncia. La policía de Berlín había prohibido, en ese mismo parque el 8 de mayo, día de la victoria sobre el fascismo, mostrar la bandera soviética con la excusa de evitar confrontaciones, a pesar de que dicha bandera no tiene nada que ver con la bandera rusa actual. Y además, la bandera ucraniana se puede mostrar libremente.

En el acto, organizado por la Coordinadora por la Paz de Berlín (Friedenskoordination Berlin), Bücker se refería a la Operación Barbarossa, al papel de Alemania en la II Guerra Mundial, a las víctimas y al dolor que el país produjo no solo en Rusia, sino en toda Europa, para criticar a continuación la glorificación de nazis por parte de Ucrania en la actualidad. Por último, pedía a los alemanes que no se implicasen en una guerra contra Rusia de nuevo. “En Alemania, actualmente estamos experimentando un estrechamiento del espacio para el debate y restricciones a la libertad de expresión, causadas por informaciones unilaterales de los medios de comunicación”, escribe Bücker en su declaración. Y sigue: “Cualquiera que continúe informando exhaustivamente sobre el contexto y la historia anterior al conflicto actual en Ucrania encontrará rechazo, menosprecio y censura”.

El escrito de la policía se basa en el artículo 140 del Código Penal. El pasado 20 de octubre, sin embargo, el Bundestag aprobó una modificación del artículo 130 que amplía en su nuevo apartado quinto la pena por delitos de incitación al odio, a la banalización o negación de delitos de genocidio. Se teme que este nuevo articulado pueda usarse para castigar declaraciones realizadas en el contexto de la guerra de Ucrania. Kai Ambos, profesor de Derecho Penal de la Universidad de Gotinga, explicaba en una entrevista en el número de diciembre de la revista _Konkret_ que esta nueva norma afecta a la libertad de expresión “y podría también afectar a la libertad de cátedra”. El profesor cree posible que la negación de supuestos crímenes de guerra rusos en Ucrania pueda ser penada en base a la nueva norma. Además, en Alemania se prohibió a finales de marzo el símbolo Z por considerarse también apología de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

Los medios rusos _RT_ y _Sputnik_ fueron borrados del mapa europeo de forma conjunta, pero el gobierno alemán también ha llevado a cabo acciones propias para _luchar_ contra “la desinformación de la guerra rusa contra Ucrania”, según reconoció a la web Nachdenkseiten, que publicó un documento con actividades estatales en ese sentido el pasado septiembre. Un plan orquestado en conjunto por varios ministerios en el que se detallan todas las acciones que deben llevarse a cabo para guiar la opinión hacia lo que el gobierno considera información válida y desviar de la “desinformación”. Desde entrevistas con medios a enlaces a las páginas oficiales de varios blogs y medios de _fact-checking_ que siempre descubren la propaganda rusa y nunca la ucraniana.

El objetivo es que esta formación del consenso no se pare ni ante las autoridades más informadas en la materia. Uno de los casos más flagrantes es el de la antigua corresponsal en Moscú y moderadora de la cadena pública de televisión alemana ARD Gabriele Krone-Schmalz, que también es profesora universitaria. En sus libros, sobre todo en _Entender a Rusia. La lucha por Ucrania y la arrogancia de occidente _(2015) y _Era de hielo. Cómo se demoniza a Rusia y porqué es tan peligroso_ (2017), Krone-Schmalz ha descrito el peligroso camino de la escalada bélica entre Rusia y Ucrania, así como el apoyo a esta última de la Unión Europea y la OTAN. Sin embargo, en un momento en el que los argumentos y explicaciones son más necesarios que nunca, la editorial que había publicado dos de sus obras claves decidió no reeditarlas ante el aluvión de críticas que recibió la periodista.

Hace un par de meses, la charla que dio Krone-Schmalz sobre los orígenes del conflicto en un centro cultural público de la ciudad de Reutlingen fue recibida con numerosas críticas. La historiadora Franziska Davies de la Universidad de Múnich, la acusó de presentar hechos de forma manipulada y de ser cercana a Putin. La periodista se ha defendido de las acusaciones en los tribunales y ambas se encuentran en una disputa jurídica, por lo que Krone-Schmalz no ha querido hacer declaraciones.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313293
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313304
> ...



@wysiwyg no veo gritos de alegria en todo el frente, ya no rinden como antes, ni con patinetes dan verguenza


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _Es una patada en los huevos a Biden y su equipo, ya que fueron estos los que forzaron la destitución de Bibi tras su fracaso en la batallita de Gaza donde Israel tuvo que pedir tregua tras la lluvia de misiles._



Mira @JAGGER, a joderse


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> También es un problema de los padres, por no pararles los pies y no concienciarles del valor del estilo de vida occidental.
> Si esos sudamericanos fueran cristianos de corazón y asistieran a misa, su fé les impondría el freno moral necesario para disuadirles de robar, violar y pegar machetazos.
> Los padres deben hacer ver a sus hijos el valor de la libertad, y mostrar que donde están tienen mayor calidad de vida que en el país del que se tuvieron que ir



El problema es que los sudamericanos que emigran a España, son de clase baja y muchos de ellos delincuentes.

PD- Los sudamericanos de clase media o alta, cristianos y con estudios, no vienen a trabajar de camareros a Madrid.


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

¿Qué relación hay entre Winter Cherry, el oligarca Denis Stengelov, los campos de tenis australianos y los latifundistas ucranianos?
Parte 1: Antecedentes

El equipo de Rybar, junto con el autor del canal de Telegram Tasmanian Devil @tasmanian_diablo, se encontraron con una interesante historia, que se remonta a 2018, en la época de la tragedia del centro comercial Winter Cherry.

Resulta que el propietario real del infame centro comercial tenía vínculos con algo más que Ucrania (lo que no es raro hoy en día). Tiene intereses empresariales en Australia. También posee varios bienes en los territorios liberados de Zaporizhzhya.

Nos sorprenderá que al Sr. Shtengelov no se le haya ofrecido todavía algún puesto en la cúpula y que su apoyo financiero a las AFU no se haya descartado como "una medida necesaria para asegurar los intereses comerciales".

Pero lo primero es lo primero en nuestro análisis.

Casi nadie ha oído el nombre del "rey de los aperitivos" de Rusia, Denis Shtengelov: propietario del holding Calve, Yashkino, KDV Group y dueño en la sombra del incendiado centro comercial Winter Cherry de Kemerovo, donde murieron al menos 60 personas en 2018.

¿Cómo fue el destino de Shtengelov tras la tragedia?

A diferencia de los seres queridos y familiares de los fallecidos en el incendio: espléndidamente. Eludió cualquier responsabilidad y ya figuraba en las listas de las personas más ricas de 2019.

▪ Desde el punto de vista jurídico, era difícil demostrar la culpabilidad de Denis Shtengelov, ya que su holding era propietario del centro comercial a través de toda una red de transferencias vinculadas a OJSC Kemerovo Confectionery Plant, de la que formalmente sólo poseía una parte.

▪ En 2020, los ingresos de la KDV JSC de su propiedad crecieron aún más y, a pesar de una desaceleración en 2021, el volumen de sus activos siguió creciendo de forma constante.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me












Parte 2: Intereses comerciales en el extranjero

En lugar de gastar dinero en su país natal, Shengelov se fue a vivir a Australia hace tiempo, donde abrió varios negocios más y compró inmuebles de lujo.

▪ En Gold Coast, Queensland (Australia), el oligarca y su pareja de hecho, Maria Karzhilova, han inaugurado un enorme complejo de tenis, KDV Sport, valorado en al menos 25 millones de dólares.

▪ Si ahorró en elementos de seguridad, como hizo en el Winter Cherry de Kemerovo, es una pregunta retórica. Las instalaciones han sido aclamadas como uno de los principales destinos vacacionales de Queensland, donde entrenan las estrellas del tenis.

A diferencia de los habitantes de la lejana Siberia, donde Stengelov simplemente gana dinero, las vidas de los atletas australianos del primer mundo importan.

¿Qué tiene que ver Ucrania?

▪ El padre biológico del oligarca, Nikolay Shtengelov, es natural del pueblo de Petrovka, distrito de Primorsky, región de Zaporozhye.

Regresó allí desde Rusia en la década de 2000 y creó varias grandes empresas agrícolas con sus propios servicios de seguridad.

Y también fue miembro del consejo del distrito de Primorsky y recibió un certificado de reconocimiento de las autoridades en 2018 por su apoyo activo a los participantes de la ATO.

▪ Tras la tragedia de Winter Cherry, Nikolai Shtengelov declaró que ha tenido poco contacto con su hijo, pero negó haberle culpado de la muerte de 60 personas en el incendio.

Pero, ¿es cierto? Los periodistas creen que la comunicación entre padre e hijo va más allá de la familia. Shtengelov padre intentó ayudar a Denis con la compra de las propiedades Roshen del expresidente Petro Poroshenko en Rusia.

▪ Además, los familiares de Denis Shengelov, incluida su hermana, apoyan abiertamente a Ucrania en las redes sociales. Paralelamente, se ha eliminado la letra Z de los productos del oligarca para evitar cualquier asociación con una operación especial.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me






Parte 3: ¿Por qué es importante?

El hecho es que, tras el inicio de la SMO, Petrovka, donde se encuentra la agroindustria del padre de Shtengelov, junto con todo el distrito de Berdyansk de la región de Zaporizhzhya, pasó a formar parte de Rusia.

No se sabe si el propio Shtengelov padre vive allí, pero es muy probable que su negocio siga funcionando.

Además, el "Grupo KDV" del residente australiano Shtengelov Jr. ya está comenzando su expansión en los territorios liberados de Ucrania. Y es muy probable que esto no ocurra sin las conexiones de su padre.

Resulta que, en el contexto de la SMO en curso, Mykola Shtengelov, que apoya a los combatientes ucranianos en la ATO, está impulsando los intereses empresariales de la familia en el territorio liberado.

Y Denis Shtengelov, por cuya culpa murieron 60 personas en Siberia, se ha hecho una buena vida en el extranjero. Y eso no le ha impedido -ni a él ni a otros- construir nuevos planes para sacar dinero de los territorios liberados por Rusia, pagados con la sangre de militares y civiles rusos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Ene 2023)

IoS dijo:


> Link? Alguna edición de algún país?
> Yo sólo veo esto:
> 
> 
> Periódico The Times (Reino Unido). Periódicos de Reino Unido. Toda la prensa de hoy. Kiosko.net



Esa noticia posiblemente apareció en el Times de ayer o antes de ayer, recuerdo haberla leído hace unos días.

Edito: Hace 5 días que apareció.









‘A day without dead Russians isn’t a complete day’


Two days ago was a good day, Nazarii Kishak boasts as his pickup truck slides through muddy ravines towards military lines on the outskirts of Vuhledar, a bitte




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Vale... muy bien... ponlo...
> 
> Tú me has leído alguna vez...
> 
> ...



En ningun momento ando hablando de economia.. solo del terreno militar, pero bueno al final Girkin, tiene razon con vosotros.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> hay picadora en ambos bandos, que esta es una guerra brutalísima en bajas. Buenas armas ambos, que lo de hoy de la escuela también ha dolido a Rusia.
> 
> palomitas pero sólo para usa



USA no, los judios que es distinto.


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Dirección Starobel
Situación a las 18.00 horas del 2 de enero de 2023

Continúan los duelos de artillería en el tramo Kupyansk-Svatovsk. Unidades de la 14ª Brigada y la 114ª Brigada de las AFU TRO están explorando posiciones rusas con drones y artilleros de vanguardia cerca de Olshany, Pervomayskoye y Kislivka.

▪ En los alrededores al oeste de Yagodnoye, las fuerzas de la 92ª Brigada han sido parcialmente rotadas. Llegaron refuerzos con un tanque a la zona de responsabilidad de la brigada, y se entregaron ATC Javelin a las zonas de Peschany y Stelmakhivka.

▪ Además, se espera la llegada de personal de una unidad no identificada del ejército ucraniano procedente del distrito de Zolochevsky, en la región de Kharkiv, los días 6 y 7 de enero.

En la zona de Liman, el enemigo se prepara para una ofensiva a gran escala sobre Kreminna. Se han erigido pasos de pontones en la línea Dronivka-Serebryanka.

▪ Los DRG ucranianos aprovechan las brechas en las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para infiltrarse en las zonas de retaguardia. Se espera la llegada de un convoy ferroviario con personal y material a la zona de operaciones de combate.

▪ Tripulaciones de vehículos aéreos no tripulados de la 66ª Obr, 25ª OvdbR, 80ª y 95ª OdshbR AFU están explorando posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas cerca de Dibrova, Kremenna, Belogorovka.

Por el momento, la zona más probable de la ofensiva es la dirección de Kremenna. Las AFU se dedican ahora activamente a la guerra de contrabatería y a la búsqueda de puntos de tiro de artillería y zonas de posición de defensa antiaérea.

Los grupos de maniobra de las Fuerzas de Defensa Aérea interceptan activamente las conversaciones de los militares rusos y rastrean la ubicación de las estaciones de radar y los emplazamientos del personal.

Al mismo tiempo, se está aumentando la agrupación mediante el redespliegue de vehículos blindados. Con la llegada del frío y la congelación del suelo, cabe esperar intentos de romper las defensas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Dibrov y llegar a Kremenna.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Es interesante que los prootan publiquéis esto. Girkin dice que hay que mobilizar militarmente la economia. O sea, ir a una mobilización general.
> Si para Girkin los tcol anglos que predicen la derrota ucra lo hacen para desinformar a los rusos... ¿cuando un tcol ruso como Girkin dice que Rusia no va a ganar si no va con todo a quién pretende desinformar?. ¿O informar?



Si Rusia mobiliza militarmente la economia, ya sabes lo que va a pasar y Girkin lo deja claro... levantamiento


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Prigozhin t.me/Prigozhin_hat/2321 en Makeyevka.

1. Se dijo que la causa preliminar del impacto de los misiles en la PTU de Makiivka fue la emisión de teléfonos móviles. ¿Debe privarse a los militares de sus medios de comunicación mientras están desplegados? ¿Cuáles son las normas de manejo de teléfonos móviles para el PMC de Wagner?
2. ¿Qué ubicaciones se seleccionan para que las PMC de Wagner eviten el bombardeo de las AFU? ¿Puede utilizarse esta práctica en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y por qué no se utiliza ahora?
3. ¿Por qué los misiles disparados contra Makiivka no fueron derribados por la defensa antiaérea? ¿No se activaron a tiempo o había demasiados proyectiles?
4. ¿Cómo evitar casos similares en el futuro? ¿Deben alojarse los militares en sótanos o hay otras formas?

Publicamos el comentario de Yevgeniy:

_"Las preguntas son todas muy correctas. Pero, por desgracia, no puedo darle una respuesta pública a ninguna de ellas, ya que mi respuesta pública sería una excusa para volver a atacar. Para dejarlo claro, te sugiero que cuelgues en tu despacho un cartel de guerra que diga "No hables"._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

El ex alcalde de Berlín advierte a Alemania de que no suministre tanques Leopard 2 a Ucrania

Michael Muller, experto en política exterior del gobernante Partido Socialdemócrata de Alemania, ha afirmado que no deben emprenderse acciones unilaterales precipitadas. Añadió que los aliados de Berlín se niegan a suministrar sistemas de armamento similares.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Las esposas de los combatientes ucranianos exigen su regreso del cautiverio ruso

Las esposas y madres de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de la 36ª Brigada de Infantería de Marina (la que convirtió Mariupol en ruinas junto con los nazis de Azov) están indignadas porque sus maridos e hijos llevan prisioneros más de nueve meses. Bueno, qué esperabas, no son hombres de Azov, a los que Kiev ha convertido en héroes e intenta intercambiarlos en primer lugar. Son marines ordinarios.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Las cuadrillas de "grajos" cazan a diario objetos y equipos de las unidades de las AFU

Los Su-25 Rooks participaron en la guerra de Afganistán, en las dos campañas de Chechenia, en la operación de Siria y ahora siguen cumpliendo sus misiones de combate en el sector de la defensa antiaérea.

El principal objetivo de los Su-25 es proporcionar apoyo de fuego a las unidades terrestres. Como tales, los aviones son capaces de enfrentarse al enemigo a una distancia de 2 a 3 kilómetros.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## wysiwyg (2 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> @wysiwyg no veo gritos de alegria en todo el frente, ya no rinden como antes, ni con patinetes dan verguenza



400 orcos menos, 400 ladas más

A seguir mamado polla otanica (o si te gusta por el culo, como quieras)






Canales rusos hablan de decenas de movilizados aniquilados por HIMARS mientras dormían (Las ratas estaban en una escuela)


Los canales de Telegram están llorando muy fuerte ahora mismo. Ha sido una carnicería, principalmente por lo que parece eram Mobiks,nuevos movilizados rusos, el ataque fue mientras dormían y las instalaciones estaban llenas. Al final resultó que, en la escuela 19 en Makiivka, había un almacén...




www.burbuja.info





Te va a hacer falta mucho de esto en 2023:


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

◾ Un residente de la región de Járkov está indignado por las acciones de los ucranianos.

◾ Al parecer, Ded Moroz es ahora un colaborador ruso, alguien denunció ante la SBU el hecho de que en las escuelas se siga hablando del abuelo Frost y no de Papá Noel.

◾ En Kiev alguien colgó de un puente una efigie de Ded Moroz y la Doncella de las Nieves con la pancarta "Querían sustituir a San Nicolás".









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me


----------



## coscorron (2 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El problema es que los sudamericanos que emigran a España, son de clase baja y muchos de ellos delincuentes.
> 
> PD- Los sudamericanos de clase media o alta, cristianos y con estudios, no vienen a trabajar de camareros a Madrid.



Pués una vieja chocha que fue alcaldesa de Madrid me había dicho que eran los mejores o algo así ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Ene 2023)

Rusia admite 63 movilizados muertos en el ataque. Maviika.

Era imposible ocultarlo. Los muertos podrían ser muchisimos más










Минобороны РФ: в Макеевке погибли 63 российских военнослужащих


Министерство обороны РФ днем 2 января распространило заявление о ситуации в Макеевке, где, согласно ранее поступившим сообщениям, в новогоднюю ночь был нанесен удар по месту дислокации российских военнослужащих




www.mk.ru






*Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: 63 militares rusos fueron asesinados en Makiivka*
CUOTA




FOTO: REDES SOCIALES
El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación de Rusia, durante una sesión informativa en la tarde del 2 de enero, emitió un comunicado sobre la situación en Makeevka, donde, según informes anteriores, en la víspera de Año Nuevo se realizó un ataque en el lugar de despliegue de Rusia movilizado.

El departamento dijo en un comunicado que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lanzaron un ataque desde el HIMARS MLRS, mientras que dos proyectiles fueron derribados. El Ministerio de Defensa confirma la muerte de 63 personas.
"Como resultado del impacto de cuatro cohetes con una ojiva altamente explosiva en un punto de despliegue temporal, 63 militares rusos murieron", dijo el comunicado.
Las familias de los militares que murieron en Makiivka recibirán toda la asistencia necesaria, agregó el Ministerio de Defensa.


----------



## ALCOY (2 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Las familias de los militares que murieron en Makiivka recibirán toda la asistencia necesaria, agregó el Ministerio de Defensa.








¿medio kg de pescado?


----------



## Satori (2 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> subnormalidades, en la CIApedia cualquier subnornal pone lo que quiere o copia de alguna revista de propaganda del lobby industrual militar
> el Su-27/35 es un interceptor de largo alcance, superior en todo a cualquier avion occidental, y mas al ladrillo volante F-15
> 
> Su-35
> ...



Un F-15, ¿ladrillo volante? Me parece que estás confundido, quizás con el F-35.


----------



## Satori (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Si se puede hacer un misil tan preciso y potente como para volar un barco de 330x70m, no hay nada de incluso menor alcance y velocidad que pueda pulverizar con garantías puentes de ferrocarril y carretera? Da la impresión de que esa es la gran limitación de esta guerra para Rusia, a estas alturas ya deberían estar cortados todos los puentes de Ucrania.



Yo creo como el forero DelHierro, que si no se han volado los puentes es por razones políticas.

Posiblemente Putin tenga las manos atadas por luchas internas de poder , quizá los oligarcas que siguen haciendo negocios con Occidente.


----------



## Elimina (2 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313469
> 
> Y aquí está el titular de The Times de hoy. No, no es la prensa amarilla, no es un panfleto sensacionalista, sino The Times. "Un día sin rusos muertos no es un día completo".
> 
> ...



¿Quién dice que no es prensa amarilla?
Lo importante es no llamarlo _periodismo_.


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ese artículo es incorrecto con respecto al SU-25, no esta prevista la producción de nuevos aviones Su-25 en ninguna fábrica de Rusia.
> 
> De hecho se ha trabajado en la actualización de los ejemplares con horas de vuelo para modernizarlos a la variante SM.
> 
> ...



Te paso el artículo original: t.me/readovkaru/2154

Quizás lo traduje mal


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Ene 2023)

Loignorito dijo:


> Respecto de los deseos y felicitaciones de fin de año, las comparto y me auno a ellas. Pero quería plantear una reflexión sobre las siguientes. La base es ¿qué Ucrania quedará tras el final de la contienda? ¿Con qué escenario tendrán que lidiar las autoridades rusas a largo plazo? esta no es una cuestión baladí, sino de tremenda importancia. Precisamente muchas de las críticas a la forma de hacer rusa en esta Operación Especial han despertado innumerables críticas entre los que moralmente les apoyamos. Son críticas comprensibles dada la complejidad de la 'realidad ruso-ucraniana'. Son muchos aspectos que hay que tener en cuenta para poder comprender por qué no se hacen determinadas cosas y algunas (la verdad) apestan 'un poquito'. Con esto me refiero a la idiosincrasia del poder en Ucrania. Creo que Rusia espera un cambio de actitud entre los oligarcas ucranianos, o quizás más bien, una ventana de oportunidad para estos para que se 'descuelguen' de Zelensky y el aparato OTAN. Esta se dará cuando la población haya sufrido el tiempo suficiente las carencias a las que ahora está, cada vez más, sometido. También esto es imprescindible para poder no solo gobernar sin demasiados problemas las nuevas regiones re-asimiladas por Rusia, también para potenciar al máximo el número de estas que se unirán de buen grado a la Madre Patria Rusa.
> 
> Expresado lo anterior sobre la complejidad del carácter socio-político de la situación, también señalar la importancia de este punto: 'todo lo destruido tendrá que reconstruirse'. Eso no será ni barato ni rápido, y cuando los tiempos de espera se alarguen bajo control ruso, servirán de 'munición' propagandística contra Rusia. En cambio, si recursos vitales no son dañados más que parcialmente, la reconstrucción y la devolución de la necesaria calidad de vida a esas regiones, podrá ser rápida, lo cual suavizará las reticencias de la población todavía dudosa. Cuan práctico será escuchar de sus bocas: 'con los rusos todo se arregla rápido y funciona bien'. Lo contrario, de no frenar 'la mano' que golpea las infraestructuras sería: '¿de qué nos vale ser rusos si todo está mal? ¿cuando van a arreglar el suministro eléctrico? ¿cuando va a haber trabajo y estabilidad? ¿cuando dejaremos de pasar frío? ¿cuando tendremos suministro constante de agua? etcétera.
> 
> ...



Gracias por sus palabras. La esencia que quiere trasmitir todos la compartimos.

Yo recuerdo haber recibido la opinión del conforero @Zhukov. El me expresó que la única solución es tomar Ucrania entera, que medidas intermedias solo alargarían el conflicto. Cuando recibí este comentario me pareció excesivo. No tardé ni una semana en darme cuenta de cuanta razón tenía. Si queda algo de Ucrania independiente será un nido de ultranacionalistas buscando una revancha e incluso dotándose de armamento nuclear.

No hay otra solución que llegar hasta los confines de Ucrania . Después ya se verá de devolver las partes que corresponden a Polonia, Hungría y Rumanía.

Y ahora acudo a su razonamiento. Para llegar a la situación comentada habrá que llegar primero con la estrategia de mínimas víctimas y después intentar los menores daños materiales, PERO NO AL REVES.

Si para que hayan menos víctimas mortales los supervivientes han de ser más pobres deberá ser así, no hay otra. Rusia será generosa en la reconstrucción, de eso estoy seguro. Recordemos que Alemania Oriental aún no ha llegado a la riqueza de PIB per cápita de sus conciudadanos occidentales.

Si Rusia dá más tiempo a USA esta aumentará la fabricación de armamento sofisticado , pagado por Europa. Ucrania o Polonia o Rumanía o el resto de Europa puede que tengan que arrojar a toda su población joven a la pira de esta guerra para desgastar a Rusia.


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Estados Unidos ha gastado la mitad de sus reservas estratégicas de petróleo en un año de guerra para mantener bajos los precios de la gasolina y el petróleo.

La administración Biden está ahora intentando febrilmente que bajen los precios mundiales del petróleo (de ahí el apaño de Guaidó en Venezuela) para empezar a comprar petróleo para la reserva estratégica que tan descuidadamente dilapidó en 2022.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (2 Ene 2023)

Gobernador Dmitry Azarov - sobre la situación en Makiivka:

- Nuestros compatriotas también han sido atacados por fuerzas enemigas. Hay heridos y, por desgracia, algunos muertos. De momento se está concretando la información.
Comprendo que muchos estén preocupados y quieran saber más sobre sus seres queridos. Por desgracia, hay mucha información incorrecta y a menudo falsa en las redes sociales. Le recuerdo que para aclarar la información, debe ponerse en contacto con la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar del lugar donde el militar fue reclutado y ellos también enviarán una solicitud al Ministerio de Defensa. También seguimos teniendo un centro de llamadas en el 122.
Estoy en constante comunicación con el Ministerio de Defensa y con la dirección de todos los servicios de apoyo. No cabe duda de que prestaremos una asistencia completa para tratar a los heridos. Las familias de los militares pueden contar con todo nuestro apoyo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Rusia admite 63 movilizados muertos en el ataque. Maviika.
> 
> Era imposible ocultarlo. Los muertos podrían ser muchisimos más
> 
> ...



Al tratarse de nuevas fuerzas de movilizados forzosos, estos ataques pueden hacer mucha pupa socialmente al régimen genocida ruso. 
Creo que uno de los objetivos primordiales de Ucrania debe ser atacar estas segundas líneas. 

Sobre todo ahora, que parece que están llegando masivamente.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Ene 2023)

Entro y veo que el hilo de chincheta está tomado al asalto por los ucras.

Ya no tiene Putin quien le defienda?

A mal tiempo buena cara. Siempre nos quedará @dabuti


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2023)

*Alcibiades sobre la histeria/pánico de Makeevka

Haciendo una masacre.*
_*
Al filo de la medianoche del Año Nuevo de 2023, el ejército ucraniano, sin duda con la esperanza de vengarse
después de lo que entonces eran tres días de incesantes ataques rusos con misiles y aviones no tripulados,
disparó tres o cuatro misiles GMLRS contra la Escuela de Formación Profesional nº 19 de Makeevka. El edificio
explotó al ser alcanzado, pero no aparecieron vídeos de un gran incendio o explosiones secundarias, no hubo
informes de una gran respuesta de emergencia, y la noticia del ataque quedó enterrada en informes de la mañana. 
Makeevka terminó de celebrar el Año Nuevo y se fue a dormir sin más incidentes. Más tarde se difundió un vídeo 
de la escena, con un puñado de personal de los servicios civiles de emergencia y un par de soldados examinando
el edificio de la escuela demolido.

Entonces, casi veinticuatro horas después, empezaron a circular rumores entre los corresponsales de guerra 
rusos (voenkors) de que habían muerto soldados. Un número desconocido se convirtió en "dos o tres" (según 
Aleksandr Sladkov), luego en "docenas" (extraoficialmente entre 50 y 70), que los propagandistas ucranianos
inflaron rápidamente hasta no menos de seiscientos reservistas rusos vaporizados por los temidos HIMARS.
La comunidad voenkor no tardó en utilizar el suceso para dedicarse a su pasatiempo favorito: acusar a todo 
oficial ruso que no estuviera al alcance de sus oídos de ser un incompetente, un criminal negligente o un traidor.
*_
*Todo este suceso me recuerda a los rumores que se extendieron sobre las masivas bajas rusas durante el ataque
a Pavlovka, que finalmente requirieron una respuesta oficial para desmentirse. A juzgar por las pruebas, lo único
que ocurrió en Makeevka en Año Nuevo fue el ataque a un pequeño depósito de municiones y quizás la muerte
de algunos guardias. Los rusos no acantonarían una compañía de tropas encima de un depósito de municiones,
y si lo hubieran hecho habría habido un gran esfuerzo de rescate y evacuación de heridos que los observadores 
habrían notado. Mientras tanto, tal vez los voenkors deberían comprobar sus fuentes antes de lanzar acusaciones 
de traición tan a la ligera.*

t.me/DonbassDevushk...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (2 Ene 2023)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> 14:25
> *Rusia admite la muerte de 63 militares en un ataque que alcanzó un depósito de munición en Makiikva*
> Rusia confirma la información que habían avanzado medios ucranianos y blogueros nacionalistas rusos. Según Reuters, que cita a agencias informativas, el ministerio ruso de Defensa ha admitido *el ataque de Ucrania sobre un alojamiento temporal de militares cerca de Makiivka, en la zona de la provincia de Donetsk controlada por Moscú*. El gobierno ruso sostiene que las instalaciones fueron el objetivo de seis proyectiles HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense, dos de los cuales fueron abatidos.
> La agencia AFP adelanta, además, que *el Ejército ruso ha confirmado la muerte de 63 soldados en ese ataque*. El número de víctimas mortales es inferior al de "cientos" que difundían otros medios pero difícilmente apagará las críticas contra la dirección de la guerra en Ucrania. Porque los muertos se encontraban descansando junto a un depósito de municiones que fue alcanzado por el ataque, lo que multiplicó el número de víctimas.



Muchos más
Agua y ajo


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Ahora dicen que el ataque no fue mientras dormían... Sino que se realizó a las 00:01 del 1 de enero, mientras cientos de movilizados estaban de fiesta en el interior.

ACTUALIZACIÓN 5: El ejército ruso estaba almacenando una cantidad significativa de municiones en el edificio de esta escuela infantil, donde cientos de soldados rusos fueron eliminados a las 00:01 con un ataque #HIMARS celebrando el #AñoNuevo. Explica la aniquilación total y completa de toda la estructura.


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



Había más seguridad y más miedo en la convención de Gamers con Ibai Llanos.....pedazo de marika miau.


----------



## delhierro (2 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Entro y veo que el hilo de chincheta está tomado al asalto por los ucras.
> 
> Ya no tiene Putin quien le defienda?
> 
> A mal tiempo buena cara. Siempre nos quedará @dabuti



Hombre, con grandes aportaciones como este mensaje es facil llenar paginas y paginas de nada.


----------



## delhierro (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Si se puede hacer un misil tan preciso y potente como para volar un barco de 330x70m, no hay nada de incluso menor alcance y velocidad que pueda pulverizar con garantías puentes de ferrocarril y carretera? Da la impresión de que esa es la gran limitación de esta guerra para Rusia, a estas alturas ya deberían estar cortados todos los puentes de Ucrania.



Tienen esos misiles, solo hay que ver los videos. Otra cosa es la decisión politica de usarlos contra los puentes. El dia que apunten a los puentes , sera el inicio de la guerra en serio.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

pues no lo parece tragakks, saca la cabeza del retrete del khan,



Expected dijo:


> Había más seguridad y más miedo en la convención de Gamers con Ibai Llanos.....pedazo de marika miau.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

no descartemos todavia que haya sido el tipico tripalosky manipulando pirotecnia donde no debe





rejon dijo:


> Ahora dicen que el ataque no fue mientras dormían... Sino que se realizó a las 00:01 del 1 de enero, mientras cientos de movilizados estaban de fiesta en el interior.
> 
> ACTUALIZACIÓN 5: El ejército ruso estaba almacenando una cantidad significativa de municiones en el edificio de esta escuela infantil, donde cientos de soldados rusos fueron eliminados a las 00:01 con un ataque #HIMARS celebrando el #AñoNuevo. Explica la aniquilación total y completa de toda la estructura.


----------



## kraker (2 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Estados Unidos ha gastado la mitad de sus reservas estratégicas de petróleo en un año de guerra para mantener bajos los precios de la gasolina y el petróleo.
> 
> La administración Biden está ahora intentando febrilmente que bajen los precios mundiales del petróleo (de ahí el apaño de Guaidó en Venezuela) para empezar a comprar petróleo para la reserva estratégica que tan descuidadamente dilapidó en 2022.
> 
> ...



Ya sabemos porque está bajando el precio de la gasolina


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

lemings vibes


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Cuando algo así sucede en Makiivka, la impotencia abruma. La impotencia no está frente al enemigo, frente a nosotros mismos. Derrotaremos al enemigo solo cuando nos derrotemos a nosotros mismos. Sabíamos que los puntos de nuestro despliegue permanente estaban en la lista de muertos y tomamos todas las medidas para minimizar la presencia de personas allí. Bueno, es obvio que golpearán los grupos: ¿habríamos actuado de manera diferente? No se puede cambiar lo sucedido, pero se puede evitar que se repita, y si después de esta tragedia no se toman medidas para situaciones similares, habrá que devolver en primer lugar la ejecución a aquellos cuya inacción produzca tales consecuencias.

No es comandar en el fragor de la batalla bajo estrés, no es tomar decisiones en el sótano del cuartel general con comunicaciones que se rompen constantemente, cuando la situación cambia cada minuto y la idea de "cuelga": es sentarse. en una habitación cálida y seca en la parte trasera y se molestan en pensar en las posibles consecuencias o en actuar de acuerdo con un esquema simplificado. En las condiciones de aumentar los recursos cerca de la línea del frente, es decir, en el área afectada, más de una escuela vocacional Makeevka está bajo amenaza. Sabemos que todavía hay objetos con una mayor concentración de personal conocido por el enemigo; estamos esperando la reacción del liderazgo militar. Si no existe, pero habrá otro golpe del enemigo, la falta de medidas debe considerarse únicamente como una traición.

"Alejandro Jodakovski"


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no descartemos todavia que haya sido el tipico tripalosky manipulando pirotecnia donde no debe



Una buena noticia para empezar el año.

Espero que salgan más hasta que los terroristas rusos salgan de Ucrania.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> Mencionas a Lavrov, no pones foto de su hija y, para más INRI (profanando una de las reglas sagradas de este hilo) pones foto de otra rusky, que está bien pero no es Ekaterina Sergeevna Lavrova:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313437
> 
> ...



Con lo feo que es lavrov, se debió casar con una diosa para traer al mundo semejante beldad.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ene 2023)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Muchos más
> Agua y ajo



Un 25% de los que mueren solo en Bakhmut...cada día bro.
Disfruta del 2023!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

0 evidencias

acabo de tomar moscu



Seronoser dijo:


> Un 25% de los que mueren solo en Bakhmut...cada día bro.
> Disfruta del 2023!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313725


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ene 2023)

kraker dijo:


> Ya sabemos porque está bajando el precio de la gasolina



Lo mejor es saber a quién se lo están comprando ahora otra vez...

Recordemos que Usa importa petróleo de Canadá...Méjico...y RUSIA.
El 8% de las importaciones usanas de petróleo, son rusas.

Eso sí, desde abril, es dificil encontrar los datos, que han sido convenientemente tapados y manipulados, para evitar que se conozca el dato.

Por otro lado, Usa sigue siendo el octavo país al que más petróleo le vende Rusia...tras China, India, países bajos, alemania, bielorrusia, Corea del sur e italia.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Ene 2023)

delhierro dijo:


> Hombre, con grandes aportaciones como este mensaje es facil llenar paginas y paginas de nada.



Joder, qué atento estas a la jugada, no todo van a ser análisis de pacogeopolítica.

Simplemente me llama la atención que cuando hay una noticia impactante, como la de Maviika, hay algunos que abandonan el foro.

Hay centenares de pseudo aportaciones de masacres sufridas por el bando ucranianos, pero luego las pruebas graficas vienen del otro lado.

La sociedad civil rusa puede llegar a exigir el cese de la guerra por el terrible coste humano. Pero es mucho más difícil que un país invadido como Ucrania llegue a la misma conclusión, muy gorda tendría que ser la masacre. Es lo que no queréis entender, a mi parecer.


----------



## Peineto (2 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313446
> 
> El parlamento ucraniano glorifica en su versión ucraniana (en la inglesa lo omiten) al líder del UPA, colaborador de los nazis y responsable de las matanzas de Volinia y el progrom de judíos en Lvov.
> 
> ...



Los venenos siguen aflorando a la superficie, mientras casi nadie quiere darse cuenta de ello.Por eso se está condenado a repertir la Historia. Realmente las supuestas élites son gilipollas.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

HOY.......


----------



## arriondas (2 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, qué atento estas a la jugada, no todo van a ser análisis de pacogeopolítica.
> 
> Simplemente me llama la atención que cuando hay una noticia impactante, como la de Maviika, hay algunos que abandonan el foro.
> 
> ...



Puede ocurrir perfectamente al revés. Al fin y al cabo, Rusia se juega mucho.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Ene 2023)

Y esta es la prensa que tenemos. Mueren 100 soldados (según unos más, según otros menos, 63) y ya se ha roto el punto muerto, da igual cuantos cientos de soldados de Ucrania mueran diariamente, esos no rompen ningún punto muerto ni ponen en desventaja a Ucrania (Ni lo hace el dejarlos sin infraestructura energética que luego ha de pagar Europa) Pase lo que pase, siempre gana Ucrania y siempre pierde Rusia, que hay órden de vender eso en Europa no vaya a ser que la gente se canse de ver como no se paran de inyectar millones en una guerra en la que no pintamos nada, mientras no para de subir el precio de todo, cierran empresas (ahora en España por ejemplo se importa más leche de Francia tras el cierre de muchas pequeñas ganaderas porque no podían mantener las vacas que tenían y han tenido que sacrificarlas) nos suben impuestos....pero todo sea por el bien de EEUU Ucrania.

Remarco la parte subrayada. No puede ser, si el régimen actual ni tenía nazis ni hacía la vista gorda sobre los asesinatos de pro Rusos en el Donbas, todo era mentira....al menos ya van reconociendo que la guerra no ha comenzado ahora, si no que las muertes y la guerra en el Donbas lleva dese 2014.....pero esas muertes no importaban a la Otan (EEUU) ni a Europa.

*Ucrania rompe el 'punto muerto' de la guerra con un importante ataque en Donetsk y lleva a Putin a reconocer bajas y pérdidas*

Además, los choques en el Donbás rememoran *lo que viene sucediendo desde hace casi nueve años: es el foco de la guerra desde el 2014*


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Puede ocurrir perfectamente al revés. Al fin y al cabo, *Rusia se juega mucho.*



Pues que no hubiese invadido ilegalmente y criminal un pais democratico.


----------



## arriondas (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Pues que no hubiese invadido ilegalmente y criminal un pais democratico.



No me vengas con infantiladas, por Dios. Esto viene desde mucho más atrás.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Ene 2023)

estos mamarrachos no hacen mas que repetir que bakmut es una picadora de carne ucra pero luego las unicas evidencias que veo son campos sembrados de orcos y trincheras rusas destrozadas. 

para un propagandalf de estos es tan sencillo como decir que acabo de tomar vladivostok e ya



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, qué atento estas a la jugada, no todo van a ser análisis de pacogeopolítica.
> 
> Simplemente me llama la atención que cuando hay una noticia impactante, como la de Maviika, hay algunos que abandonan el foro.
> 
> ...


----------



## kelden (2 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> *La sociedad civil rusa puede llegar a exigir el cese de la guerra por el terrible coste humano.* Pero es mucho más difícil que un país invadido como Ucrania llegue a la misma conclusión, muy gorda tendría que ser la masacre. Es lo que no queréis entender, a mi parecer.




Pues claro ... Para que luego les hagan el mismo caso, y les den las mismas hostias, que a los hippies yankis cuando piden el cese de sus guerras ...


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

IoS dijo:


> Link? Alguna edición de algún país?
> Yo sólo veo esto:
> 
> 
> Periódico The Times (Reino Unido). Periódicos de Reino Unido. Toda la prensa de hoy. Kiosko.net











‘A day without dead Russians isn’t a complete day’


Two days ago was a good day, Nazarii Kishak boasts as his pickup truck slides through muddy ravines towards military lines on the outskirts of Vuhledar, a bitte




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> No me vengas con infantiladas, por Dios. Esto viene desde mucho más atrás.



Es la puta realidad,aunque os cuesta reconocerlo.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

La increíble historia de la compra del primer portaaviones Chino a Ucrania que estaba en el desguace y tardó 3 años en llegar remolcado , en el 2002


RESUMIENDO EL INTERESANTE ARTÍCULO : China siguiendo su método habitual, copia la tecnología rusa que a su vez copiaron a los americanos, se lleva todo el trabajo hecho, lo perfecciona y ahora se los va a comer a bocados sin haber hecho la inversión inicial de ensayo y error. Aunque el artículo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## arriondas (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Es la puta realidad,aunque os cuesta reconocerlo.



Y me lo dices tú, Rejon, tú.


----------



## Peineto (2 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _Es una patada en los huevos a Biden y su equipo, ya que fueron estos los que forzaron la destitución de Bibi tras su fracaso en la batallita de Gaza donde Israel tuvo que pedir tregua tras la lluvia de misiles._



Es un capítulo más en la guerra soterrada que se llevan las diferentes facciones de los empleados del PODER.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Y me lo dices tú, Rejon, tú.



Pues si, los ucranianos tienen el mismo derecho que cualquiera de nosotros a poder vivir en paz, a sentirse seguros en su casa y su país, poder hacer planes de futuro, formar una familia, tener un trabajo, comprar una vivienda. 

El hijoPutin no tiene ningún derecho a arrebatarles sus derechos y su vida misma.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (2 Ene 2023)

Si es verdad que había mas de 200 movilizados rusos alojados en un edificio que además servía de almacén de municiones y a escasos 30km de la línea del frente, es que solo queda apelar a la inutilidad, negligencia, falta de responsabilidad y de consideración de los mandos y las tropas. Si se pretende ganar esta guerra con semejante inteligencia, mejor apaga y vámonos.


----------



## MAUSER (2 Ene 2023)

Vengo al hilo de los follarrusos a daros el pésame por los 600 orcos voladores. Así mismo felicitaros por el récord de orco volador establecido en 700 metros, con un par.

Nada, muerte a Rusia y tal ..


----------



## ghawar (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## belisariocastrovilla (2 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Siguen llegando nuevos Su-34M a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas: aumenta la producción del avión de combate más demandado de las Fuerzas Armadas.*
> 
> Según los comunicados oficiales de Rostec y UAC, la Fábrica de Aviones de Novosibirsk ha entregado a los representantes del Ejército del Aire el próximo lote de Su-34M modernizados a finales de 2022. Según se informa, el número total de bombarderos de este tipo, recibidos por las unidades de combate en 2022, ascendió a 10 unidades. Ya hemos escrito anteriormente que los Su-34 han asumido el grueso de las misiones de combate de la aviación de primera línea en el marco del sistema de defensa antiaérea. En este sentido, las entregas de Su-34M son una de las áreas de trabajo más importantes para la industria aeronáutica nacional.
> 
> ...



Conocer la capacidad actual de producción de aviones de combate y helicópteros de ataque de Rusia debe como el santo grial de la inteligencia militar 
Actualmente estaban fabricando creo que del orden de unos 30 aviones de combate al año, aunque su capacidad de planta esta muy infrautilizada
La cuestión es el grado de independencia de la producción de equipos esenciales occidentales, o la posibilidad de sustituirlos, y cual es su capacidad de incrementar la producción a corto plazo
Sustituir ciertos componentes, especialmente de electrónica puede ser tarea imposible a corto e incluso a medio plazo. Una modernización o cambio de componentes puede tardar años en desarrollarse en aeronáutica
Por oro lado, si han conseguido desarrollar la producción integra en Rusia, no seria difícil aumentar la producción se forma sustancial, en un plazo de unos meses, quizá por 6 . Eso pudieran ser unos 200 aviones de combate modernos al año, lo cual se permitiría asumir un grado de atricción relativamente grande en un guerra de desgaste. 
Uno de los modelos de los que no se habla nada es el Yak 130, un avión de entrenamiento/ataque ligero que pudiera ser el sustituto/complemento del Su 25 en tareas de apoyo, si bien su vulnerabilidad seria mayor. 









El fango de la togas ahoga a la Justicia


La crisis institucional por la renovación de Judicatura, por motivos ideológicos, es muestra de cuan ha sido prostituida la Democracia




3tde.es













El feminismo y el sesgo cognitivo (un marco de referencia sobre la violencia intrafamiliar)


El tratamiento y uso ideológico de la violencia de genero es un ejemplo de la manipulación social a través del uso de sesgos cognitivos




3tde.es


----------



## arriondas (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Pues si, los ucranianos tienen el mismo derecho que cualquiera de nosotros a poder vivir en paz, a sentirse seguros en su casa y su país, poder hacer planes de futuro, formar una familia, tener un trabajo, comprar una vivienda.
> 
> El hijoPutin no tiene ningún derecho a arrebatarles sus derechos y su vida misma.



Eres entrañable...


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> Si se puede hacer un misil tan preciso y potente como para volar un barco de 330x70m, no hay nada de incluso menor alcance y velocidad que pueda pulverizar con garantías puentes de ferrocarril y carretera? Da la impresión de que esa es la gran limitación de esta guerra para Rusia, a estas alturas ya deberían estar cortados todos los puentes de Ucrania.



Igual la intención es que la guerra dure el máximo de tiempo posible con el menor coste político posible. Ya aquí se dijo unas cuantas páginas atrás que volar un puente de forma que quede inutilizado no es tarea fácil. Por lo cual, hasta que Rusia no se vea en una encrucijada en la que el control de lo que entra se le escape de las manos, la cosa seguirá como hasta ahora. También cabe la pequeña posibilidad de que Putin forme parte del juego llamado "pasteleo". 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Eres entrañable...



Te veo algo afectado,estas bien?


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Voenkor Kotyonok. 
Makeievka.

"Desafortunadamente, el TsIPSA ucraniano (como antes en casos similares) está provocando una ola, declarando 500 e incluso 600 soldados rusos muertos (lo cual es comprensible, sería extraño que no se aprovechara de la situación).

Sí, lo que pasó en Makeevka es una gran tragedia para nosotros (un gran éxito para el enemigo). La razón es negligencia criminal.

Según mis datos, la cifra de 63 personas está significativamente subestimada (cifra tiene tres dígitos). Pero 500, y más aún 600 personas, estas cifras están sobreestimadas. 

Hasta ahora, según la situación. Y sobre las conclusiones y más, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Alexander Jodakovsky."
======================================
En el momento de bombardeo en las instalaciones de Makeievka, había mas de 300 personas en el edificio. Información de un combatiente de esta unidad que se encontraba de baja.

Presunto vídeo de las ruinas








Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me




=====================================


Imágenes de la misma escuela de formación profesional en Makeievka desde el satélite de la empresa "Planet Labs".

La foto fue tomada antes y después de ser bombardeada por el HIMARS. Las imágenes muestran que el edificio fue arrasado casi por completo.

Esta mañana sacaron 89 cuerpos más. 
Voy a recordar, ejército ucraniano bombardeo en la noche vieja, a las 00:01 el colegio de formación de Makeievka, donde estaban nuestros militares movilizados, todos son jóvenes y tienen menos de 30 años.


----------



## arriondas (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Te veo algo afectado,estas bien?



Mejor que tú, mucho mejor


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Mejor que tú, mucho mejor



Eso es imposible,si estoy euforico...tú lo disimulas de cojones.....


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2023)

Ya es oficial. la VKS se une a la OME.

*El comandante de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas Serguéi Kobylash *
_*anunció la participación de la aviación estratégica en la operación especial

La aviación estratégica rusa participará en una operación militar especial 
(SVO) en Ucrania en 2023, declaró el comandante de la aviación de largo *_
*alcance, teniente general Serguéi Kobylash. Palabras citadas por Interfax.*



https://lenta.ru/news/2023/


...

La evolución estratégica debe ser la especialidad del Surovikin. Fumando espero...


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Esta guerra ha dado lugar a un nuevo mundo, y no tiene vuelta atrás...
> Las relaciones de Rusia con Occidente han llegado a un* punto de no retorno*. No hay requisitos previos para reanudar la asociación estratégica, dice Pavel Feldman, Profesor Asociado de la Academia de Relaciones Laborales y Sociales, Candidato a Ciencias Políticas.
> *Europa busca proveedores de energía*. *Moscú se está reorientando hacia los mercados asiáticos*...
> 
> ...



La vuelta atras es muy relativa. Si mañana me ponen a mí de Presidente, salimos de la OTAN, y hacemos de Barcelona y Cádiz dos bonitas bases de submarinos rusos...ya verás como somos tan amigos.


----------



## arriondas (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Eso es imposible,si estoy euforico...tú lo disimulas de cojones.....



La gente como tú siempre esta así...


----------



## cobasy (2 Ene 2023)

manodura79 dijo:


> Igual la intención es que la guerra dure el máximo de tiempo posible con el menor coste político posible. Ya aquí se dijo unas cuantas páginas atrás que volar un puente de forma que quede inutilizado no es tarea fácil. Por lo cual, hasta que Rusia no se vea en una encrucijada en la que el control de lo que entra se le escape de las manos, la cosa seguirá como hasta ahora. También cabe la pequeña posibilidad de que Putin forme parte del juego llamado "pasteleo".
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Algun oligarca empresario Ruso sigue exportando por carretera y ferrocarril...creo que es por eso "no pueden" cortar las comunicaciones del todo...al menos eso se ha comentado por TG


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> La gente como tú siempre esta así...



Pues mejor asi,que estar amargao jomio..por cierto ande andará la puta rata china,habrá caido en combate...


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Los satélites hacen falta para guiar los cohetes de los himars con precisión. Ese ataque certero no es posible sin satélites.



Exacto. La guerra es de Rusia contra la OTAN. Podrá gustarnos o no, pero la realidad es que estamos en guerra contra Rusia.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ene 2023)

Favor de responder





¿Dónde está la fuerza aérea rusa?


Dicen que tienen pánico al fuego amigo y de hecho han perdido varios aviones por fuego amigo. Pero en 11 meses ¿no han podido resolver el problema? ¿Alguien se cree eso del segundo ejército del mundo?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Blanco y en botella.
> Mejor explicado imposible. El que no lo entienda que practique la lectura comprensiva.
> 
> Una pena que Francia, la única que le plantaba cara a EEUU en el pasado, se haya convertido en un perrito faldero más. Quien la ha visto y quien la ve.
> ...



Es que comparar a Degaulle con el "bbc eater" de Macron....Con la mujer que tiene...es el claro ejemplo de NWO


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ene 2023)

En Israel un grupo de niños de 12 años con la guía del profesor de bricolaje desarrollan y arman un satélite que te sabe dónde cagan los atolayas de los cojones.
Pregunten por el general Chulimami si no me creen.


----------



## cobasy (2 Ene 2023)

Expected dijo:


> Exacto. La guerra es de Rusia contra la OTAN. Podrá gustarnos o no, pero la realidad es que estamos en guerra contra Rusia.



La población general no lo sabe, prefiere no saberlo y hay una cortina de desinformacion, segun la cual Putin se volvió loco quiere restaurar la URSS y le tiene manía homicida a los rusos que viven en la región de Ucrania de la antigua URSS, quizas por alguna enfermedad terminal.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Ene 2023)

Maviika.La prensa rusa en shock.

El impacto fue a las 00.01 horas. Increíble.

Hablan que pudo ser por las numerosas llamadas de móviles.

Una chica dice que todo el mundo sabía que ahi estaban los soldados











Минобороны: В ходе ракетного удара ВСУ по Макеевке в ДНР погибли 63 российских военных - Российская газета


В ходе ракетного удара ВСУ по Макеевке в ДНР погибли 63 российских военнослужащих. Об этом говорится в сводке министерства обороны РФ.




rg.ru





"
Anteriormente, el viceministro de Información de la RPD, Daniil Bezsonov , informó que las tropas ucranianas dispararon contra el edificio de la escuela vocacional en Makiivka desde HIMARS. *Según él, el golpe se dio exactamente a las 00:01 de la víspera de Año Nuevo.*

Más tarde , *apareció** información de que la causa de la huelga fue la alta actividad celular de los militares rusos.*


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Maviika.La prensa rusa en shock.
> 
> El impacto fue a las 00.01 horas. Increíble.
> 
> ...



No me entra en la cabeza como cojones podían estar celebrando una cena/fiesta en un edificio totalmente expuesto a sólo 12 millas del frente. Tengo CERO formación militar, pero es que es algo que jamás se me pasaría por la cabeza autorizar…


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya es oficial. la VKS se une a la OME.
> 
> *El comandante de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas Serguéi Kobylash *
> _*anunció la participación de la aviación estratégica en la operación especial
> ...



Pero no lo hace ya?

No tiran misiles desde bombarderos pesados?

O es que los van a meter hasta la cocina a soltar bombas a lo II GM ?

Muy seguros tienen que estar de que no les queda a los ucranianos ningún S-300 por ahí escondido ...


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> También es un problema de los padres, por no pararles los pies y no concienciarles del valor del estilo de vida occidental.
> Si esos sudamericanos fueran cristianos de corazón y asistieran a misa, su fé les impondría el freno moral necesario para disuadirles de robar, violar y pegar machetazos.
> Los padres deben hacer ver a sus hijos el valor de la libertad, y mostrar que donde están tienen mayor calidad de vida que en el país del que se tuvieron que ir



Ni siquiera hace falta ir a misa...con un buen bofetón paterno o una patada en los huevos materna por eso de la igualdad, cuando se salen del tiesto....suficiente.


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> No me entra en la cabeza como cojones podían estar celebrando una cena/fiesta en un edificio totalmente expuesto a sólo 12 millas del frente. Tengo CERO formación militar, pero es que es algo que jamás se me pasaría por la cabeza autorizar…



¿12 "millas"?....¿eres brítanico?...¿o solo escribes lo que te dictan desde la embajada Uk sin filtro?....cuidado con estos errores Rejon, recuerda que en España medimos las distancias en Km y que te pueden recortar o cancelar la asignación.


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


>



No tendrá que ver qué en Nochevieja en Madrid...las tías estuvieran en pelotas del calor que hacía, no??... o que el gas sigue siendo el triple de caro que hace 2 años.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> ¿12 "millas"?....¿eres brítanico?...¿o solo escribes lo que te dictan desde la embajada Uk sin filtro?....cuidado con estos errores Rejon, recuerda que en España medimos las distancias en Km y que te pueden recortar o cancelar la asignación.



Mi asignacion es la de ver las caras a putinianos y prorusos con una sonrisa de lado a lado por lo que estan pasando hoy,eso no tiene valor monetario jomio...


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> Mencionas a Lavrov, no pones foto de su hija y, para más INRI (profanando una de las reglas sagradas de este hilo) pones foto de otra rusky, que está bien pero no es Ekaterina Sergeevna Lavrova:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1313437
> 
> ...



Menos mal. .que siempre hay foreros que corrigen educadamente a los moderadores. Todos nos podemos equivocar. Pero es cierto que poner un vídeo de Lavrov sin poner una foto o vídeo de su chiquitina es un pecado en este foro.


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Mi asignacion es la de ver las caras a putinianos y prorusos con una sonrisa de lado a lado por lo que estan pasando hoy,eso no tiene valor monetario jomio...



Estoy convencido de que venderías a tu madre por un incremento de la paguita de la embajada Uk como para que nos hagas creer que lo te importa de verdad son los ucranianos.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que venderías a tu madre por un incremento de la paguita de la embajada Uk como para que nos hagas creer que lo te importa de verdad son los ucranianos.



Eso seguro que lo hiciste tú con tu madre y con tu padre ...GILIPOLLAS...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (2 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Rusia admite 63 movilizados muertos en el ataque. Maviika.
> 
> Era imposible ocultarlo. Los muertos podrían ser muchisimos más
> 
> ...



Joder con los cadetes 
Eso sí es una fiesta y darlo todo 
Y ni ne han invitado


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Joder con los cadetes
> Eso sí es una fiesta y darlo todo
> Y ni ne han invitado



Dicen que fue una fiesta brutal, y que los asistentes se lo pasaron BOMBA!!!


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

Satori dijo:


> Yo creo como el forero DelHierro, que si no se han volado los puentes es por razones políticas.
> 
> Posiblemente Putin tenga las manos atadas por luchas internas de poder , quizá los oligarcas que siguen haciendo negocios con Occidente.



La respuesta es evidente. Esos puentes son necesarios para moverse más al Oeste....Y que se encuentra al Oeste de Ucrania?. Pues eso. El conflicto está muuuy lejos de terminarse y muy cerca de multiplicarse.


----------



## mazuste (2 Ene 2023)

La conclusión de "el saker", con respecto a este ataque ucro (de la OTAN, infiere) es que:
*La OTAN está intentando por todos los medios obligar a los rusos a cumplir el "calendario de la OTAN"
y a salirse de su calendario previsto. Un efecto secundario beneficioso añadido de tales ataques
"sólo para la óptica" es dar a los imbéciles del Congreso una justificación para poner aún más dinero 
en el MIC estadounidense...





Making sense of NATO strikes against Russia | The Vineyard of the Saker


A bird's eye view of the vineyard




thesaker.is




*


----------



## Larsil (2 Ene 2023)

ESTA PUTA GUERRA TIENE QUE ACABAR. No se lucha por nada que merezca la peno morir. Creo que ye así. Y si usáremos todos nano, para todos, díbamos a vivir, dpm siempre para siempre. 1 nano 1 nano forever. 0 inflacción para siempre. eso crei. ibhtúu, sí, pero la gente no sabe hacer la lsja y lsji con él, ah no. sí lo sabe hacer


----------



## eljusticiero (2 Ene 2023)

*ELON MUSK Y KISSINGER A FAVOR DE UN PLAN QUE ASEGURE LA PAZ DE UCRANIA: UCRANIA INGRESARÍA EN LA OTAN A CAMBIO DE QUE RUSIA SE QUEDASE CON EL DONBÁS Y CRIMEA

*


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Almacenamiento de gas de la UE está lleno al 83,3 % del 31-12-2022

Para ver las reservas en Europa, actualizado diariamente, mas abajo lo pone por paises, España lo tiene al 93% al 31-12-2022:












How much of Europe’s gas storage is filled


Tracking the latest figures as the EU races to fill storage sites to an 80% target by Oct.1, when the European heating season begins.




www.reuters.com


----------



## arriondas (2 Ene 2023)

Expected dijo:


> No tendrá que ver qué en Nochevieja en Madrid...las tías estuvieran en pelotas del calor que hacía, no??... o que el gas sigue siendo el triple de caro que hace 2 años.



Y con millones de hogares en situación de pobreza energética. Incluyendo la pobreza energética oculta (que es cuando el gasto desciende a menos de la mitad de lo requerido ya que no pueden afrontar el coste) la cosa andará por el 30 por ciento o más de los hogares españoles.

No es algo para frivolizar o cachondearse, vamos.


----------



## TOJO_3 (2 Ene 2023)

Expected dijo:


> Menos mal. .que siempre hay foreros que corrigen educadamente a los moderadores. Todos nos podemos equivocar. Pero es cierto que poner un vídeo de Lavrov sin poner una foto o vídeo de su chiquitina es un pecado en este foro.



O en su defecto de la hija de Peskov.

Sugiero.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ELON MUSK Y KISSINGER A FAVOR DE UN PLAN QUE ASEGURE LA PAZ DE UCRANIA: UCRANIA INGRESARÍA EN LA OTAN A CAMBIO DE QUE RUSIA SE QUEDASE CON EL DONBÁS Y CRIMEA
> 
> *



Eso sería una rendición de Rusia pero con la cúpula actual todo es posible.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Peineto (2 Ene 2023)

Suecia no forma parte ni de la Unión Europeda, ni de la OTAN, sin embargo, desde el 1 de Enero asume la presidencia de la Unión Europea. Todo muy democrático, como podemos comprobar. Estupendo y fantástico.

La Suède prend la tête de l’UE, déterminée à défendre le libre-échange


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (2 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ELON MUSK Y KISSINGER A FAVOR DE UN PLAN QUE ASEGURE LA PAZ DE UCRANIA: UCRANIA INGRESARÍA EN LA OTAN A CAMBIO DE QUE RUSIA SE QUEDASE CON EL DONBÁS Y CRIMEA
> 
> *



Rusia YA tiene en Donbas y Crimea.

Pero vamos, para Rusia el que Ucrania entre en la OTAN seria como que Canada entrara en el Pacto de Varsovia.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ELON MUSK Y KISSINGER A FAVOR DE UN PLAN QUE ASEGURE LA PAZ DE UCRANIA: UCRANIA INGRESARÍA EN LA OTAN A CAMBIO DE QUE RUSIA SE QUEDASE CON EL DONBÁS Y CRIMEA
> 
> *



Ese plan es una PUTA MIERDA, mejor una Nuke en Kiev. Si van a entrar en Otan la frontera que sea el Dnieper


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Suecia no forma parte ni de la Unión Europeda, ni de la OTAN, sin embargo, desde el 1 de Enero asume la presidencia de la Unión Europea. Todo muy democrático, como podemos comprobar. Estupendo y fantástico.
> 
> La Suède prend la tête de l’UE, déterminée à défendre le libre-échange



Desde el 95 sin miembros de la UE 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> HOMBRE visto así te digo yo que ha sido una gran elección... pero... pero... es que son 40 km de la frontera con Ucrania y... y... y... a CUANTOS DE LA LINEA del frente, que es dónde mayormente esos equipos sufren los daños... el problema, EL VERDADERO PROBLEMA es el LOGISTICO, el que supone llevar esos equipos y devolverlos a esa línea del frente...
> 
> Por cierto, esa UBICACION a cualquiera con DOS DEDOS DE FRENTE le indicaría DONDE ESTÁ MEJOR que ningún otro sitio la LINEA DE FRENTE para que la LOGISTICA OTAN se vea ampliamente dañada...
> 
> ¿O no lo queremos entender???



Y con los Cárpatos de por medio, los cuáles son atravesados por carreteras infames, con el asfalto justo, la anchura justa y llenas de curvas.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Para despejar dudas a lectores del hilo.

Tele rusa, para el ruso promedio, no esta intentando convencer a nadie, esta diciendo en voz alta lo que piensa el ruso promedio. 

 



Al final todo gravita en conquistar y expandir.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (2 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Con lo feo que es lavrov, se debió casar con una diosa para traer al mundo semejante beldad.



O es hija del guardaespaldas...


----------



## LurkerIII (2 Ene 2023)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Rusia YA tiene en Donbas y Crimea.
> 
> Pero vamos, para Rusia el que Ucrania entre en la OTAN seria como que Canada entrara en el Pacto de Varsovia.



POR AHORA tiene gran parte de Luhansk, pero solo algo más de la mitad de Donetsk. Así que aún le falta mucho para tener el Donbass. Al ritmo que va, más de una década.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (2 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Eso sería una rendición de Rusia pero con la cúpula actual todo es posible.



Si el objetivo de Putin es la vuelta a las fronteras OTAN de 1997, supongo que lo que aceptaría cediendo en una negociación serían las fronteras OTAN de 2004, es decir, con Estonia, Letonia, Lituania, Polonia, Eslovaquia, Chequia, Hungría, Rumanía y Bulgaria dentro, lo que ya es una derrota en sí. 

Aceptar otras condiciones, desde el punto de vista ruso, sería un suicidio político para Putin y nacional para Rusia. Yo creo que va a por toda Ucrania, no tiene prisa, ¨aguanta más debajo del agua¨ que sus oponentes, y una vez agotada la UE, la OTAN, los USA, el UK y sus mariachis, la gente harta de pagar una pasata por el gas, la gasolina, los fertilizantes etc... ofrecerá la independencia de la parte del antiguo reino de Galitzia-Lodomeria que permanece en las fronteras de la actual Ucrania, bajo condición de que sea una zona neutral.


----------



## MAUSER (2 Ene 2023)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Joder con los cadetes
> Eso sí es una fiesta y darlo todo
> Y ni ne han invitado



Y encima estaban poniendo música de King África... BOOOOOMMMMBAAAAAAAA


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> De Gaulle y Mitterrand son culpables de la decadencia de Francia, por llenarla de árabes y subsaharianos y empobrecerla



Lávate la boca antes de hablar del general De Gaulle.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (2 Ene 2023)

Imagino que la matanza de conscriptos rusos no le importa a nadie, ni siquiera a sus familias (bueno, les importará que sus hijos no les manden la mitad de la paga para gastarla en alcohol).


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

La cifra de fallecidos en Makeevka del ministerio ruso de defensa de 63 víctimas no es creíble, yo calculo mínimo el doble, por supuesto tampoco son creíbles las cifras satánicas de 500 muertos pero ya estamos acostumbrados a las mentiras otanicas.


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Lávate la boca antes de hablar del general De Gaulle.



Pues sí, Israel le puede estar agradecido porque gracias a su embargo de armas pudo empezar obtener autonomía e incluso independencia tecnológica y militar   








De Gaulle y la revolución tecnológica de Israel


El embargo francés de de Gaulle tras la Guerra de los Seis Días tuvo un impacto histórico y estratégico en Israel que cambió la trayectoria de la nación.




www.enlacejudio.com





La realidad es que los 210.000 militares franceses que hace 21 meses firmaron el manifiesto político han mostrado mucha más lealtad a Francia que el General De Gaulle, un traidor como François Lecointre.








El Ejército francés sancionará a los militares que firmaron el manifiesto político


El Ejército francés va a sancionar a los militares en activo que firmaron una discutida tribuna pidiendo una acción contra lo que consideran riesgo de "guerra civil"...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Ene 2023)

Yomateix dijo:


> Son unos cachondos. Están destruyendo toda la oposición, han ido cerrado partidos políticos rivales, obligando a que los medios solo den noticias negativas sobre Rusia, monumentos, incluso están cerrado las iglesias ortodoxas, incluso hasta contra Cruz Roja cargó Zelenski, todo aquel que no sea fiel a su régimen, pasa a ser tildado de traidor y ya se sabe lo que hacen con los "traidores" o los acusados de ello aunque no haya la menor prueba. Pero han hecho una encuesta.....que seguro es 100% realista
> 
> *85% DE LOS UCRANIANOS, CONTRARIOS A CEDER TERRITORIO.* Una gran mayoría de los ucranianos se muestran contrarios a ceder cualquier parte de su territorio a Rusia para lograr un acuerdo de paz. Según una encuesta reciente, difundida por la exjefa de prensa de Zelenski, para el 85% de los ucranianos ninguna concesión territorial es aceptable, mientras que solo un 8% considera que es posible renunciar a algunos territorios para lograr la paz y mantener la independencia del país.



¿A cuántos dices que han preguntado en el Donbass?


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Kuzmenko Blog


Canal personal de Daniil Kuzmenko. Intento analizar la situación política y guerra rusoucraniana. También escribo sobre geopolítica general, en especial sobre Oriente Medio y Transcaucasia. Новороссия. Правда всегда побеждает.




t.me





*Esta noche se parecerá bastante a las dos anteriores en cuanto a ataques masivos con drones sobre territorio ucraniano*.
Se han reportado explosiones en el sur (Nikolayev/Zaporozhia/Dnipropetrovsk). En unos minutos deberían de llegar a la capital ucraniana los geranios lanzados desde el norte. Los daños que causan estos drones son superiores a los de verano por lo que podemos concluir que se han introducido modificaciones. Las fuerzas antiaéreas ucranianas también han mejorado su efectividad, su problema sigue siendo la alta diferencia de coste entre medios empleados-objetivo derribado.

*Los últimos ataques tanto con misiles como con drones sobre territorio ucraniano siguen desplazando el foco de atención de los objetivos tradicionales en forma de infraestructuras energéticas a posiciones de defensa antiaérea*. 
También se reportan ataques sobre almacenes de municiones e infraestructura ferroviaria. Las regiones ucranianas fronterizas con Bielorrusia aparecen cada vez más frecuentemente en los reportes oficiales de los Ministerios de Defensa de ambas partes. La parte ucraniana registra actividad de grupos de sabotaje-reconocimiento en el frente norte. Los informes rusos indican bombardeos tanto con misiles Iskander como con MRLS sobre puntos de localización de tropas. Nadie ha prestado atención a la destrucción de un importante nudo ferroviario localizado en Zhitomir que las propias autoridades locales han reconocido que es irreparable a corto plazo.

*Seis aviones de transporte militar IL-76 han aterrizado el 30 de diciembre en territorio bielorruso *como parte de la incesante concentración de tropas de la agrupación regional conjunta. Las autoridades militares ucranianas informaron en diciembre que al menos 35.000 militares rusos están desplegados en territorio bielorruso (insuficiente de momento para organizar una ofensiva pero no debemos de considerar cualquier información oficial como totalmente cierta). La dirección norte será indudablemente decisiva para la campaña de invierno tanto si se produce una ofensiva como si se consigue impedir que un número considerable de tropas ucranianas puedan acudir a socorrer otra ofensiva potencial como es la dirección de Zaporozhia.

*El factor meteorológico desempeña un papel fundamental en el frente norte *porque este principio de invierno está siendo *sorprendentemente cálido.* No se esperan heladas hasta la segunda quincena de enero, siendo el terreno demasiado blando en estos momentos. El mando ruso deberá esperar a que lleguen las condiciones adecuadas, causando mientras problemas locales para las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas como se está ejecutando en Artemovsk-Bajmut. Los intensos combates en el frente oriental es uno de los factores que han impedido una potencial ofensiva ucraniana sobre Melitopol hasta al menos primavera-verano (como he escrito anteriormente). El razonamiento lógico indica que la parte rusa deberá aprovechar la recuperación de la iniciativa durante la campaña de invierno, no se ha movilizado a cientos de miles de soldados para meramente tareas defensivas. Estamos viviendo una escalada donde la maquinaria bélica está cobrando impulso de forma lenta pero segura.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Si la cúpula del Kremlin por fin se decide a lanzar una ofensiva en febrero marzo tendrá que ser con mínimo 250.000 hombres y su correspondiente equipo acorazado y artillería porque si vuelve a fallar las consecuencias para Rusia serían desastrosas.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> ◾ Un residente de la región de Járkov está indignado por las acciones de los ucranianos.
> 
> ◾ Al parecer, Ded Moroz es ahora un colaborador ruso, alguien denunció ante la SBU el hecho de que en las escuelas se siga hablando del abuelo Frost y no de Papá Noel.
> 
> ...



No sabía quién era el Ded Moroz ese, suena a personaje de tebeo, y algo de eso hay.








Ded Moroz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Guaguei (2 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ELON MUSK Y KISSINGER A FAVOR DE UN PLAN QUE ASEGURE LA PAZ DE UCRANIA: UCRANIA INGRESARÍA EN LA OTAN A CAMBIO DE QUE RUSIA SE QUEDASE CON EL DONBÁS Y CRIMEA
> 
> *



que descarados y que listos, si cuela cuela

y quien son estos para negociar o proponer nada, attention whores de la historia mundial, hacerme casito, yo soy importante, un friky y una momia, se supone que deberia proponerlo zelensky y ya puestos a quietarse caretas Biden en todo caso

montan y apoyan una guerra por la integridad de un pais, pero ahora ya no importa eso mientras saquemos algo para siempre forever, ahora que ven que lo pueden perder todo, millones invertidos y años de influencia y secuestro de un pais, y que se le estan viendo las carencias, justo lo que querian conseguir de rusia, pero no le ven las cartas ni el fondo, hay material para siglos

y nada mas y nada menos piden que el resto de ucrania metido en la otan, justo lo que llevo a rusia a iniciar la operacion, ademas del genocidio de los rusos en ucrania


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (2 Ene 2023)

Yomateix dijo:


> Son unos cachondos. Están destruyendo toda la oposición, han ido cerrado partidos políticos rivales, obligando a que los medios solo den noticias negativas sobre Rusia, monumentos, incluso están cerrado las iglesias ortodoxas, incluso hasta contra Cruz Roja cargó Zelenski, todo aquel que no sea fiel a su régimen, pasa a ser tildado de traidor y ya se sabe lo que hacen con los "traidores" o los acusados de ello aunque no haya la menor prueba. Pero han hecho una encuesta.....que seguro es 100% realista
> 
> *85% DE LOS UCRANIANOS, CONTRARIOS A CEDER TERRITORIO.* Una gran mayoría de los ucranianos se muestran contrarios a ceder cualquier parte de su territorio a Rusia para lograr un acuerdo de paz. Según una encuesta reciente, difundida por la exjefa de prensa de Zelenski, para el 85% de los ucranianos ninguna concesión territorial es aceptable, mientras que solo un 8% considera que es posible renunciar a algunos territorios para lograr la paz y mantener la independencia del país.



Habría que aclarar a continuación si esa afirmación implica consecuentemente que están dispuestos hasta a "morir" por una quimera llamada "Ucrania", o si por el contrario antes de llegar a esa "solución final" existe alguna posibilidad de negociación?!
Yo por ejemplo, antes de morir, estaria dispuesto hasta a ceder Ceuta y Melilla, e incluso Catalunya y el País Vasco, y ya puestos hasta toda España y Portugal.
Me considero pues una persona transigente, conciliadora y ecléctica


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Ya es hora de parar esta locura, Rusia debe retirarse por completo de Ucrania, esta invasión no es la solución a nada.


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Eso seguro que lo hiciste tú con tu madre y con tu padre ...GILIPOLLAS...



Lo hice con la tuya, y haces bien en venderla, pero no te van a dar mucho, no vale nada.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Mabuse dijo:


> No sabía quién era el Ded Moroz ese, suena a personaje de tebeo, y algo de eso hay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ded Moroz es el Santa Claus ruso , allí el Papa Noel de rojo no es tradicional, solo a nivel de comercios, además va vestido de azul no de rojo.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Lo hice con la tuya, y haces bien en venderla, pero no te van a dar mucho, no vale nada.



Mira GILIPOLLAS ....limpiate la boca antes de hablar y de decir las gilipolleces que dices, que te huele a nabo de Putin de aquí a Manila.


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Ded Moroz es el Santa Claus ruso , allí el Papa Noel de rojo no es tradicional, solo a nivel de comercios, además va vestido de azul no de rojo.



Como aquí los reyes magos.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Poco me parece. como hemos visto por la Historia reciente y ya se ha dicho aquí cien veces,, el Dombass y Crimea siempre fueron rusas pero deprisa y mal fueron reconocidas tras el hundimiento de la URSS con su actual estatus, craso error. Parece que otras provincias como Odessa y las situadas al este del Dnieper podrían tener una vocación prorusa también



Los territorios rusos robados por Ucrania con el apoyo satánico y los traidores del Kremlin empezando por el borracho en 1991 son Kharkov, Odessa , Zaporozhye , Kherson, Donbas y Crimea, es lo mínimo que debe volver a Rusia.


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Ya es hora de parar esta locura, Rusia debe retirarse por completo de Ucrania, esta invasión no es la solución a nada.



Y si se para la guerra de que vas a vivir tu?.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (2 Ene 2023)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Rusia YA tiene en Donbas y Crimea.
> 
> Pero vamos, para Rusia el que Ucrania entre en la OTAN seria como que Canada entrara en el Pacto de Varsovia.



¿y a quien le importa lo que piense Putin sobre un pais democratico?


----------



## ignorante (2 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Suecia no forma parte ni de la Unión Europeda, ni de la OTAN, sin embargo, desde el 1 de Enero asume la presidencia de la Unión Europea. Todo muy democrático, como podemos comprobar. Estupendo y fantástico.
> 
> La Suède prend la tête de l’UE, déterminée à défendre le libre-échange



Suecia sí pertenece a la UE.

Quizá la has confundido con Noruega (a mí también suele pasarme... )


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Y si se para la guerra de que vas a vivir tu?.



Cómeme la polla por debajo del culo, con una cuchara de palo y rascando con los dientes, prorruso-putiniano de mierda. Pero espera que acabe tu madre, que lo hace bien y gratis.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ene 2023)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Habría que aclarar a continuación si esa afirmación implica consecuentemente que están dispuestos hasta a "morir" por una quimera llamada "Ucrania", o si por el contrario antes de llegar a esa "solución final" existe alguna posibilidad de negociación?!
> Yo por ejemplo, antes de morir, estaria dispuesto hasta a ceder Ceuta y Melilla, e incluso Catalunya y el País Vasco, y ya puestos hasta toda España y Portugal.
> Me considero pues una persona transigente, conciliadora y ecléctica



En un pais en el que por tus opiniones políticas puedes acabar "encintado" a una farola las encuestas no valen nada

La gente contestará aquello que piensa que no le traera problemas


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Cómeme la polla por debajo del culo, con una cuchara de palo y rascando con los dientes, prorruso-putiniano de mierda. Pero espera que acabe tu madre, que lo hace bien y gratis.



No seas soez Rejón, no te va, aquí todos sabemos que eres un soyboy casamami con aspiraciones de Borjamari porque has conseguido una bequilla de CM en alguna firma UK gracias a algún amante de tu madre que se hace pasar por amigo de la familia, y que te paseas por el Barrio de Salamanca con el Barbour que cómpraste hace 20 años en Manchester donde hacías un cursillo de inglés y tus 50 euros en el bolsillo mirando el mundo por encima de los hombros, porque tú lo vales.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Ded Moroz es el Santa Claus ruso , allí el Papa Noel de rojo no es tradicional, solo a nivel de comercios, además va vestido de azul no de rojo.



*Off-topic*

El Santa Claus original llevaba el traje verde, Coca-Cola lo cambio a rojo y triunfo, ahora ver un Santa Claus verde nos parecería raro.








Santa Claus verde: Origen de Santa Claus - El Camaleón Verde


¿Conoces al Santa Claus verde? El famoso personaje ha pasado por un gran cambio y podría decirse que no era ni gordo ni vestía de color rojo




www.elcamaleonverde.com




.








Así era Santa Claus antes de 'fichar' por Coca-Cola: ni rojo, ni gordo


La imagen actual que tenemos de Papá Noel es la de un anciano bonachón, con una gran barriga, barba blanca, traje rojo y que viaja en trineo regalando presentes a los niños de todo



www.elmundo.es


----------



## dabuti (2 Ene 2023)

*Rusia asesta duros golpes a las fuerzas de Kiev en varios ejes del frente de batalla en Donbás*






02/01/2023



> *En la dirección de Kupyansk, las tropas rusas lanzaron ataques de artillería contra concentraciones militares ucranias en las localidades de Berestovoye, Kislovka y Sinkovka en la región de Járkiv, donde 30 militares ucranianos fueron eliminados, dos vehículos blindados de combate y otros tres carros fueron destruidos.*



*Moscú, 2 ene *De acuerdo con el informe del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia sobre la operación militar especial, los ataques con armas de alta precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas contra puntos de despliegue temporal de fuerzas ucranias en las áreas de Markovo, Kramatorsk, República Popular de Donetsk y Novoosinovo en la región de Járkov , más de 70 mercenarios extranjeros fueron neutralizados y más de 100 resultaron heridos.
En la dirección de Kupyansk, las tropas rusas lanzaron ataques de artillería contra concentraciones militares ucranias en las localidades de Berestovoye, Kislovka y Sinkovka en la región de Járkiv, donde 30 militares ucranianos fueron eliminados, dos vehículos blindados de combate y otros tres carros fueron destruidos.
De la misma manera, en la dirección Krasno-Limansky, el fuego de artillería rusa infligió una derrota a las unidades militares del ejército ucraniano en varias localidades de las Repúblicas Populares de Luhansk y Donetsk, ocasionando la eliminación de 40 militares ucranianos y la destrucción de tres vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y dos camionetas.
Asimismo, en la dirección de Donetsk, las tropas rusas se hicieron con el control de nuevos puntos estratégicos, donde se registró la muerte de 70 soldados ucranianos, además de la destrucción de cuatro vehículos de combate de infantería, y otros cuatro carros.
En la dirección del sur de Donetsk, más de 40 militares ucranianos fueron eliminados, tres vehículos blindados de combate y dos camionetas fueron destruidas.
En la región de Zaporozhie, fueron destruidos dos depósitos de cohetes y proyectiles de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y un depósito de combustible, asimismo en el área de la ciudad de Dnepropetrovsk, se destruyó un almacén de combustible.
Durante el día, quince drones ucranianos fueron derribados por sistemas de defensa aérea rusos en varias áreas de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk, y las regiones de Zaporozhie y Jersón. Además, tres cohetes de los sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple y Uragan fueron interceptados.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No seas soez Rejón, no te va, aquí todos sabemos que eres un soyboy casamami con aspiraciones de Borjamari porque has conseguido una bequilla de CM en alguna firma UK gracias a algún amante de tu madre que se hace pasar por amigo de la familia, y que te paseas por el Barrio de Salamanca con el Barbour que cómpraste hace 20 años en Manchester donde hacías un cursillo de inglés y tus 50 euros en el bolsillo mirando el mundo por encima de los hombros, porque tú lo vales.




Ya tiene que ser jodido levantarte por la mañana y mírarte al espejo y ver la puta escoria que eres sumado a la absoluta mierda de vida qué tienes que tener.
Solo te deseo una vida todavía peor. A ti y a toda tu puta descendencia (si es que alguien puede estar a tu bajura personal y tener algún tipo de relación contigo).HIJODELAGRANPUTA.


----------



## manodura79 (2 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ELON MUSK Y KISSINGER A FAVOR DE UN PLAN QUE ASEGURE LA PAZ DE UCRANIA: UCRANIA INGRESARÍA EN LA OTAN A CAMBIO DE QUE RUSIA SE QUEDASE CON EL DONBÁS Y CRIMEA
> 
> *



Un plan sin fisuras...


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ELON MUSK Y KISSINGER A FAVOR DE UN PLAN QUE ASEGURE LA PAZ DE UCRANIA: UCRANIA INGRESARÍA EN LA OTAN A CAMBIO DE QUE RUSIA SE QUEDASE CON EL DONBÁS Y CRIMEA
> 
> *



Ese plan no tiene sentido, los europeos no van a querer a Ucrania en la OTAN sabiendo que siempre estará en situación de que se lie y nos meta en una guerra nuclear, estaríamos siempre expuestos a que un ruso zumbado la monte o a que un judeo-Boyardo ucraniano nos chantajee en modo o me dais pasta o la lío con el vecino que estoy muy loco.

Como mucho Ucrania y Rusia podrán tener fuerzas de interposición internacionales modo Chipre


----------



## piru (2 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Con lo feo que es lavrov, se debió casar con una diosa para traer al mundo semejante beldad.









¿Cuernos?


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Los prorrusos o putinianos que pululan por aqui sois un cáncer para cualquier sociedad, sois escoria, auténticas cucarachas que apoyan una invasión en la que están siendo masacrados gente inocente y no merecéis ni la más mínima atención.


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Ya tiene que ser jodido levantarte por la mañana y mírarte al espejo y ver la puta escoria que eres sumado a la absoluta mierda de vida qué tienes que tener.
> Solo te deseo una vida todavía peor. A ti y a toda tu puta descendencia (si es que alguien puede estar a tu bajura personal y tener algún tipo de relación contigo).HIJODELAGRANPUTA.



Que te pires de este hilo hijo de mil padres muertos de hambre..1 aviso


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Los prorrusos o putinianos que pululan por aqui sois un cáncer para cualquier sociedad, sois escoria, auténticas cucarachas que apoyan una invasión en la que están siendo masacrados gente inocente y no merecéis ni la más mínima atención.



Por eso, lárgate del hilo..ya.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Que te pires de este hilo hijo de mil padres muertos de hambre..1 aviso



Eres un indigente mental, no hay nada mas que discutir con un perturbado mental como tú....HIJODELAGRANPUTA...


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No seas soez Rejón, no te va, aquí todos sabemos que eres un soyboy casamami con aspiraciones de Borjamari porque has conseguido una bequilla de CM en alguna firma UK gracias a algún amante de tu madre que se hace pasar por amigo de la familia, y que te paseas por el Barrio de Salamanca con el Barbour que cómpraste hace 20 años en Manchester donde hacías un cursillo de inglés y tus 50 euros en el bolsillo mirando el mundo por encima de los hombros, porque tú lo vales.



Me ha gustado lo del Barbour. De pequeño, a Rejón probablemente le compraban los Lacoste en Portugal y su madre planchaba azarosamente el cocodrilo con la cola en sentido inverso....pero iba a clase todo orgulloso mirando a sus compañeros y tratándoles con ese desprecio bien aprendido desde pequeñito...eso sí...su madre usaba el arcón frigorífico del trastero, chupando de luz comunitaria para meter la carne del Makro que su padre como autónomo compraba a granel porque si no, no llegaba a fin de mes.


----------



## Bartleby (2 Ene 2023)

José Mota renueva con TVE una temporada más.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> ¿Cuernos?



Mujer wapa wapa, dejesé de historias


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Por eso, lárgate del hilo..ya.



Me puedes aclarar esta duda sobre ti ¿Tú eres tonto desde que naciste o desde siempre?Si tienes dudas pregunta a tu puta madre que fijo ella lo sabe....HIJODELAGRANPUTA.


----------



## Expected (2 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> ¿Cuernos?



Joder ...lo que uno llega a comprar con poder y dinero. No le falta de nada a este buen hombre. Con alguien así al llegar a casa....a la mañana siguiente puedes repartir ostias como panes..sin el más mínimo rubor. Hagamos la comparación con Begoño.


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Me puedes aclarar esta duda sobre ti ¿Tú eres tonto desde que naciste o desde siempre?Si tienes dudas pregunta a tu puta madre que fijo ella lo sabe....HIJODELAGRANPUTA.



Rejón no te pongas tontín, que si me enfado puedo ponerte 2 tipos de la FSB en la puerta de tu casa en 2 horas, aunque también te reconozco que es dudoso que un Cayetano wanabee como tú me haga enfadar.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rejón no te pongas tontín, que si me enfado puedo ponerte 2 tipos de la FSB en la puerta de tu casa en 2 horas, aunque también te reconozco que es dudoso que un Cayetano wanabee como tú me haga enfadar.



Ahora en serio ¿ entre 100.000 espermatozoides, en tu caso fue el más tonto el que más corrió?.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ese plan no tiene sentido,* los europeos no van a querer a Ucrania en la OTAN* sabiendo que siempre estará en situación de que se lie y nos meta en una guerra nuclear, estaríamos siempre expuestos a que un ruso zumbado la monte o a que un judeo-Boyardo ucraniano nos chantajee en modo o me dais pasta o la lío con el vecino que estoy muy loco.
> 
> Como mucho Ucrania y Rusia podrán tener fuerzas de interposición internacionales modo Chipre



El plan sí tiene sentido porque los europeos obedecerán como caniches amaestrados lo que les ordene USA. No hay más que ver la situación actual.

El plan en sí es muy ventajoso para USA, por eso lo proponen. Tendrían una frontera a pocos kms de Moscú llenita de misiles y nukes.


----------



## Kron II (2 Ene 2023)

Expected dijo:


> Joder ...lo que uno llega a comprar con poder y dinero. No le falta de nada a este buen hombre. Con alguien así al llegar a casa....a la mañana siguiente puedes repartir ostias como panes..sin el más mínimo rubor. Hagamos la comparación con Begoño.



No sé si me equivoco, pero la mujer de la foto es la hija de Lavrov, no su esposa.


----------



## dabuti (2 Ene 2023)

ALERTAS Y EXPLOSIONES ESTA NOCHE POR TODA UCRANIA.

Las sirenas aéreas comenzaron a sonar a las 20:08 (21:08 hora de Moscú) en las regiones de Dnipropetrovsk y Kharkiv.

El lunes por la tarde, los medios ucranianos informaron que se habían producido explosiones en las regiones de Mykolaiv y Cherkasy de Ucrania.

También el lunes, las sirenas antiaéreas sonaron en las regiones de Kiev, Sumy, Poltava, Kharkiv, Cherkasy, Mykolaiv, Kirovograd, Dnepropetrovsk. Los sonidos de alertas de ataques aéreos también se escucharon en los territorios de las regiones de Zaporozhye y Kherson controladas por el régimen de Kyiv.

Se anunció una alerta de ataque aéreo en Kiev. El alcalde de la capital ucraniana, Vitaliy Klitschko, dijo que las instalaciones de infraestructura energética de la metrópolis resultaron dañadas, se estaban realizando paradas de emergencia.


----------



## Peineto (2 Ene 2023)

Bartleby dijo:


> José Mota renueva con TVE una temporada más.



José Mota debería dedicarse a tocar el piano con su amigo Cocainenski y meterse sus gracias en el culo.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Rejón no te pongas tontín, que si me enfado puedo ponerte 2 tipos de la FSB en la puerta de tu casa en 2 horas, aunque también te reconozco que es dudoso que un Cayetano wanabee como tú me haga enfadar.



La nevera es el mejor sitio para la rejóna.


----------



## Guaguei (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Los prorrusos o putinianos que pululan por aqui sois un cáncer para cualquier sociedad, sois escoria, auténticas cucarachas que apoyan una invasión en la que están siendo masacrados gente inocente y no merecéis ni la más mínima atención.



aqui no va a ganar ninguna batalla amigo por muy incisivo y constante que sea
y lo que escribe nadie lo lee cae al vacio, asi que descanse un poco
tomese unas vacaciones su esposa y sus hijos, le estaran echando de menos


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Con lo feo que es lavrov, se debió casar con una diosa para traer al mundo semejante beldad.



Un tipo rico, culto, con unos movimientos elegantes y medidos que denotan una buena forma física. No creo que le resultara difícicil seducir a quien quisera.


----------



## Archimanguina (2 Ene 2023)

Expected dijo:


> Joder ...lo que uno llega a comprar con poder y dinero. No le falta de nada a este buen hombre. Con alguien así al llegar a casa....a la mañana siguiente puedes repartir ostias como panes..sin el más mínimo rubor. Hagamos la comparación con Begoño.



Esa es su hija


----------



## España1 (2 Ene 2023)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Imagino que la matanza de conscriptos rusos no le importa a nadie, ni siquiera a sus familias (bueno, les importará que sus hijos no les manden la mitad de la paga para gastarla en alcohol).



y lo de escribir semejante tontuna es por algo? Espero que usted no pierda ningún hijo


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ene 2023)

Bartleby dijo:


> José Mota renueva con TVE una temporada más.



Me quedo con esta parodia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Ene 2023)

wysiwyg dijo:


> 400 orcos menos, 400 ladas más
> 
> A seguir mamado polla otanica (o si te gusta por el culo, como quieras)
> 
> ...



polla otanica? esa es la que tu te las chupas no? sorbelefo? ni 400 ni leches en vinagre poco mas de 60 muertos, desinformador retrocutre y sionazi


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> José Mota debería dedicarse a tocar el piano con su amigo Cocainenski y meterse sus gracias en el culo.



Lo interesante es el hilo, creo que sólo he visto una respuesta a favor del destrozo a Chaplin que perpetró Mota.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


> aqui no va a ganar ninguna batalla amigo por muy incisivo y constante que sea
> y lo que escribe nadie lo lee cae al vacio, asi que descanse un poco
> tomese unas vacaciones su esposa y sus hijos, le estaran echando de menos



Eso lo diras tú ,cerca de 148.000 Zanx me avalan....mas bien lo veo como envidiosillo eh?y por lo demas no has dao ni una jomio....


----------



## _LoKy_ (2 Ene 2023)

Un sistema de defensa aérea está operando en Sebastopol, según datos preliminares, un UAV enemigo fue derribado sobre el mar.

@epoddubny


----------



## vladimirovich (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Eso lo diras tú ,cerca de 148.000 Zanx me avalan....mas bien lo veo como envidiosillo eh?y por lo demas no has dao ni una jomio....



Si, lo de presuponer que tienes familia ha sido muy aventurado.


----------



## Adriano II (2 Ene 2023)

Mabuse dijo:


> Un tipo rico, culto, con unos movimientos elegantes y medidos que denotan una buena forma física. No creo que le resultara difícicil seducir a quien quisera.



Las tías ( sobre todo las q merecen la pena) valoran mucho más el cerebro y la personalidad q el físico


----------



## llabiegu (2 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> ¿Cuernos?



Melafo


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ene 2023)

Nueva geraniada


----------



## Martok (2 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha confirmado la llegada al lugar de Makeyevka. Según cifras oficiales, murieron 63 personas. El Ministerio de Defensa prestará toda la ayuda posible y necesaria a los familiares de los fallecidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segun Ucrania 600, segun las locas del foro 300, segun parece 63.........

Solo pediría que en lugar de saltar como esquizofrenicas la gente intente escarbar información y no gritar como locas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (2 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Te paso el artículo original: t.me/readovkaru/2154
> 
> Quizás lo traduje mal



No hombre, no es un error tuyo o de traducción, simplemente el que ha escrito la noticia desconoce que la producción del Su-25 cesó hace años.









Russia Discontinues Su-25 Production


A Russian official has announced that production of the Su-25 ground attack aircraft has stopped. Russia’s Industry and Trade Minister, Denis Manturov, announced on February 7, 2017 that the …




dsm.forecastinternational.com





Se han intentado producir variantes modernizadas como el Su-25TM o el Su-39 pero como no existió interés se cerró la cadena de producción.

De hecho la fabrica de aviación de Ulan Ude se dedica a fabricar helicópteros Mi-8 .


----------



## Guaguei (2 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Eso lo diras tú ,cerca de 148.000 Zanx me avalan....mas bien lo veo como envidiosillo eh?y por lo demas no has dao ni una jomio....



woaaa cuantos zanks tienes, no pares tio, que pasada
ahora te entiendo


----------



## Guaguei (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## España1 (2 Ene 2023)

Adriano II dijo:


> Las tías ( sobre todo las q merecen la pena) valoran mucho más el cerebro y la personalidad q el físico



y la cartera,

Perdón por el off topic


----------



## JAGGER (2 Ene 2023)

Les recuerdo que en el Pentágono estiman que Ucrania recupera Crimea mediados de año.

Besis.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Bartleby dijo:


> José Mota renueva con TVE una temporada más.



Ha sabido arrastrarse ante los amos , es obediente y se lo han recompensado.
Vaya gilipollez de sketch, en la línea otanica.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ene 2023)

JAGGER dijo:


> Les recuerdo que en el Pentágono estiman que Ucrania recupera Crimea mediados de año.
> 
> Besis.


----------



## Alvin Red (2 Ene 2023)

*Off-topic rusky fin de año.*


----------



## coscorron (2 Ene 2023)

Bartleby dijo:


> José Mota renueva con TVE una temporada más.



Al 90 % de la audiencia de ese programa hay que explicarles que Jose Mota está parodiando una escena de "El Gran Dictador" de Chaplin que a su vez estaba parodiando a Hitler. Enésima comparación estupida entre Putin y Hitler ... Es un recurso fácil para que la gente simple asocie a Putin con algo malo aunque realmente no hay comparación posible.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2023)

Martok dijo:


> Segun Ucrania 600, segun las locas del foro 300, segun parece 63.........
> 
> Solo pediría que en lugar de saltar como esquizofrenicas la gente intente escarbar información y no gritar como locas.



Yo creo que deben haber sido cientos de víctimas, y aparte los heridos. La razón es que así lo asumen los canales TG pro-rusos que sigo. En Rusia están conmocionados.

Rusia debe tomarse en serio liquidar los centros de control de los himars, que no están en Ucrania.


----------



## Roedr (2 Ene 2023)

JAGGER dijo:


> Les recuerdo que en el Pentágono estiman que Ucrania recupera Crimea mediados de año.
> 
> Besis.



Además te van a poner a ti al frente de las operaciones para culminar la reconquista.


----------



## dabuti (2 Ene 2023)

¡PABLO LIBERTAD!









La justicia polaca analizará el 10 de enero las alegaciones de la defensa del periodista Pablo González a la prisión provisional


La justicia polaca analizará el próximo 10 de enero, en una nueva vista, las alegaciones presentadas por los abogados del <a href="https://www.eldiario.es/temas/pablo-gonzalez-yague/" target="_blank" data-mrf-recirculation="links-noticia">periodista Pablo González</a> contra la prisión...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## piru (2 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que deben haber sido cientos de víctimas, y aparte los heridos. La razón es que así lo asumen los canales TG pro-rusos que sigo. En Rusia están conmocionados.
> 
> Rusia debe tomarse en serio liquidar los centros de control de los himars, que no están en Ucrania.



Parce que la cifra de 300 sale de los que estaban durmiendo allí. Con esos números parecen creíbles los 63 muertos (que irán aumentando y el doble de heridos.


----------



## El Veraz (2 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


>


----------



## eljusticiero (2 Ene 2023)

*IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE LA VENGANZA POR EL ASESINATO DEL MÁRTIR QASEM SOLEIMANI "ES IRREVERSIBLE", A HORAS DE QUE SE CUMPLE EL TERCER ANIVERSARIO DE LA MUERTE DEL GENERAL*


----------



## Peineto (2 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> ¡PABLO LIBERTAD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hablar de justicia a estas alturas de decadencia es de risa, y más que de risa de impregnar de brea y plumas a sus supuestos justicieros y aplicarles el código de Hammurabi. Por lo menos.


----------



## eljusticiero (2 Ene 2023)

*IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE LA VENGANZA CONTRA LOS QUE PLANEARON Y ORDENARON LA MUERTE DE SOLEIMANI ES "INEVITABLE" Y NO SE PUEDE "MODIFICAR"*


----------



## Mitrofán (2 Ene 2023)

que el tal josé mota sea considerado humorista nos da una pista enorme sobre lo profunda que es la decadencia de occidente.


----------



## eljusticiero (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Hal8995 (2 Ene 2023)

Expected dijo:


> La respuesta es evidente. Esos puentes son necesarios para moverse más al Oeste....Y que se encuentra al Oeste de Ucrania?. Pues eso. El conflicto está muuuy lejos de terminarse y muy cerca de multiplicarse.



Que NO , que NO. 

Esos puentes jamás los utilizarán los rusos.JAMAS.

Si algún día se retiran los ukros a la orilla derecha del Dnieper inmediatamente los volarán.

Ya lo hicieron en todos los sitios donde fue necesario, Irpin, Lisichansk, Liman. Sería de una estupidez supina dejar los puentes. Ellos no están en contemplaciones de que Ucrania quedará después de la guerra. Por ello seguro que los rusos no los derriben no es por eso.

A menos que hubiera un ataque de los rusos en ambas orillas simultáneos ( desde el Norte para la orilla derecha ) no habría motivo para dejar esos pasos.


----------



## eljusticiero (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Hal8995 (2 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Suecia no forma parte ni de la Unión Europeda, ni de la OTAN, sin embargo, desde el 1 de Enero asume la presidencia de la Unión Europea. Todo muy democrático, como podemos comprobar. Estupendo y fantástico.
> 
> La Suède prend la tête de l’UE, déterminée à défendre le libre-échange




Que cosas !!!!

No pertenece a la UE y asume la presidencia ?

Es que no se puede dejar el foro, te despistas un par de horas y han sacado a Suecia de la UE y sin avisar a nadie !!!


----------



## El_Suave (2 Ene 2023)

*En este hilo huele a azufre!!*






Hay que desinfectar, el olor a azufre se ha vuelto insoportable en las últimas 24 horas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (2 Ene 2023)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Rusia YA tiene en Donbas y Crimea.
> 
> Pero vamos, para Rusia el que Ucrania entre en la OTAN seria como que Canada entrara en el Pacto de Varsovia.



Más bien como que Texas entrase en el pacto de Varsovia.


----------



## El_Suave (2 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE LA VENGANZA CONTRA LOS QUE PLANEARON Y ORDENARON LA MUERTE DE SOLEIMANI ES "INEVITABLE" Y NO SE PUEDE "MODIFICAR"*



A Trumpo le están zumbando las orejas.


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

Según la historia de Makiivka.

Los cuentos de hadas sobre "se encontraron en los teléfonos celulares y la actividad de Internet, ellos mismos tienen la culpa", por favor dígalos en otro lugar.

Teléfono celular "hallazgo de rodamiento" en la parte trasera, más de 10 kilómetros de desarrollo de LBS? Bueno, no seas ridículo. ¿O son los análogos extranjeros de los dispositivos Leer-3 dando vueltas sobre Donetsk con poder y fuerza? ¿O el "Phoenix" está infiltrado con eneldo en los globos oculares y está filtrando estos datos, o le da al enemigo acceso directo al control y la telemetría de las "células"?

Dígame, ¿las municiones, el combustible y el equipo militar movilizados también, por su propia voluntad, decidieron disponer de forma compacta junto a ellos?

No.

Alguien muy concreto, algún militar ruso, consideró aceptable en el mes 11 de la guerra, después de varios meses de ataques con misiles a depósitos y disposiciones de artillería, que ya habían causado muchas bajas y hambre de proyectiles, amontonar a los movilizados, para imponerles munición, proporcionarles técnica, convertirlos en un blanco perfecto.

Antes del inicio de la segunda ola de movilización, el hombre creó todas las condiciones para que ésta fuera frustrada por disturbios generalizados de los movilizados.

Como ya se mencionó, este nivel de incompetencia militar simplemente no existe. Esto es traición.

Y sí, nadie responderá por él, al igual que el coronel Kapliy no respondió por el derrumbe del cuartel de Omsk, tras lo cual fue escondido en el Donbass, donde cayó al suelo, a "tierra arrasada" en personal y términos técnicos, la 5ª brigada de la NM de la DPR. Y luego regresó a la Federación Rusa y recibió la División Aerotransportada de Pskov bajo el mando. Porque clan. Porque había buenas conexiones. Y ahora nadie contestará.

Ya vemos el resultado de la situación: todo se atribuyó a los soldados muertos, "ellos tienen la culpa", y la única reacción que puede seguir es el endurecimiento de la censura militar.

En el momento actual, de hecho, todos tienen la oportunidad de darse cuenta finalmente de dónde sacaron los "Rojos" en la Guerra Civil el bestial "odio de clase" hacia la "élite estatal", que en la misma noche se mostró al "pueblo". desde la pantalla de televisión en todo el brillo posible del botox imperial.

Y sí, por supuesto, seguirá. Si este caso no es lo suficientemente sangriento y no conduce a disturbios, habrá más y más. Porque la dirección del estado no quiere ganar esta guerra. No hay otras explicaciones lógicas para lo que está sucediendo.

Murz

Por desgracia, lo hay. Formalismo y poherismo en un cubo. Más irresponsabilidad colectiva. Aquí es cuando algunas personas piden un lugar, la segunda elige, la tercera verifica si hay violaciones, la cuarta damas, y el año nuevo está en la nariz, no antes, Olivier se está enfriando y el champán se está calentando. Y ni uno solo violó las instrucciones, lo cual es interesante. El resultado es un montón de cadáveres, y no hay nadie a quien castigar, a limpiar todos los papeles en tres culos.

donetsk romano


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

*Recordemos estas palabras que Stalin pronunció un día como hoy, el 2 de enero de 1942 en la reunión de Año Nuevo en el Kremlin:*

"Camaradas. No me gusta hablar por mucho tiempo. Diré lo principal. Detrás de nosotros queda un 1941 sombrío y difícil.

La máquina del imperialismo alemán barrió nuestros campos y ciudades. Incluso ahora, en estos minutos de Año Nuevo, hay fuertes batallas a una docena de kilómetros de aquí. Así que ya saben. No hablemos de eso.

Lo principal es diferente. Lo logramos, sí, sí, ya podemos decir con seguridad que lo logramos. Tuvimos éxito en lo que ninguno de los países de Europa, que pusieron las llaves de sus ciudades bajo los pies del hitlerismo, pudo hacer.

Hicimos que los alemanes perdieran la cabeza. Cerca de Moscú infligimos su primera derrota real. Las tropas alemanas no están listas para el invierno. Debemos construir sobre nuestro éxito.

Difícil. Pero hay que avanzar, avanzar, avanzar. No puedes dejar que el enemigo se afiance. Tenemos que conseguir que quemen sus reservas para la primavera. Conocemos el heroísmo y el coraje de nuestro pueblo. Sabemos que está en nuestro poder.

Quiero decir una cosa más. Hoy tenemos champán de Francia en nuestras mesas. Un poco de las fábricas de Crimea. No está bien. Ninguna dificultad de la guerra debería detener la vida. Todos deberían saber que la Unión Soviética no puede ser puesta de rodillas.

Que Moscú sobrevivirá. Propongo abordar el tema de organizar una fábrica de champán en este momento. En Moscú. Cerca del Kremlin (aplausos).
Camaradas. ¡Que nuestra Patria, su libertad, su prosperidad sean glorificadas!"
(J. V. Stalin).










EN PLENA LUZ


Miradas desde Rusia




t.me


----------



## crocodile (2 Ene 2023)

En cuanto a los culpables, pensamos lógicamente. Algunos fueron transferidos desde la antigua Federación Rusa. El comandante de la unidad publicó dónde enviaron. Y todas estas redadas ... por cierto, hay sótanos debajo de cualquier escuela vocacional soviética. Y son bombas debajo del edificio principal. No debajo de un edificio anexo. Ahora quien publicó. Colocado en el lugar. MO informa - llega la unidad. Necesidad de ser proporcionado. No hay fondo de cuarteles en el DLNR. Los edificios adaptados a lo largo de los años están estúpidamente ocupados. Acudimos a las autoridades civiles, nos entregaron temporalmente los edificios. Las escuelas de formación profesional son adecuadas, el regimiento no lo es y el batallón es fácil de colocar. Por supuesto, debe dispersar la mente, pero para esto el comandante debe ir él mismo y tener derecho a exprimir casas u oficinas privadas vacías. En una palabra, es difícil encontrar los extremos. A juzgar por el Breve, serán el comandante del regimiento, que no está excluido en el DLNR por primera vez en su vida. Y como no suena espeluznante, el sistema. Que nombra comandantes sin experiencia y sin conocer los matices locales, y aborda formalmente los problemas. Quien no puede ser tan culpable de los combatientes, esto es u dena tontería sobre los teléfonos, y el comandante de la unidad, no es makhnovista, para expulsar a los lugareños de sus casas y conducir los suyos allí por departamento. Plantarán esto y lo harán bien. Uno dio algo que estaba vacío, el segundo no pensó, el tercero no escribió...

donetsk romano


----------



## Guanotopía (2 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ese plan no tiene sentido, los europeos no van a querer a Ucrania en la OTAN sabiendo que siempre estará en situación de que se lie y nos meta en una guerra nuclear, estaríamos siempre expuestos a que un ruso zumbado la monte o a que un judeo-Boyardo ucraniano nos chantajee en modo o me dais pasta o la lío con el vecino que estoy muy loco.
> 
> Como mucho Ucrania y Rusia podrán tener fuerzas de interposición internacionales modo Chipre



Si lo ordenan los EEUU se hace.


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Mitrofán dijo:


> que el tal josé mota sea considerado humorista nos da una pista enorme sobre lo profunda que es la decadencia de occidente.



Así empezó Farlopenski.
Pero mire, al menos estos son profesionales de la actuación (tragicomedia) porque el 90% de los actuales dirigentes mundiales parecen actores, pero secundarios.
Veremos a dónde nos llevan, pero pinta muy mal.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (2 Ene 2023)

*ESTAN MUERTOS MAS DE 200 RATAS MALDITOS ESTAN MUERTOS!!*






Entre 63 a 400 soldados rusos liquidados con HIMARS mientras dormían (Las ratas estaban en una escuela)


Los canales de Telegram están llorando muy fuerte ahora mismo. Ha sido una carnicería, principalmente por lo que parece eram Mobiks,nuevos movilizados rusos, el ataque fue mientras dormían y las instalaciones estaban llenas. Al final resultó que, en la escuela 19 en Makiivka, había un almacén...




www.burbuja.info








eljusticiero dijo:


> *IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE LA VENGANZA POR EL ASESINATO DEL MÁRTIR QASEM SOLEIMANI "ES IRREVERSIBLE", A HORAS DE QUE SE CUMPLE EL TERCER ANIVERSARIO DE LA MUERTE DEL GENERAL*



Pues que le hagan un favor a la humanidad y se carguen a Trump de una vez en vez de estar suministrando drones a los rusos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Más bien como que Texas entrase en el pacto de Varsovia.



Bueno, tampoco esta tan lejos de la realidad, Eduardo Jalife ya avisa de la palestinización de los mexicanos que son mayoría en TEXAS pero no quieren reconocerlo así que el censo en EEUU los trata como latinos y los pierde entre papeles.

Si alguien a pensado que no hay planes para limpiarlos es que es idiota.


----------



## alfonbass (2 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


>



Cuantas farolas han sido esta vez?


----------



## alfonbass (2 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Al 90 % de la audiencia de ese programa hay que explicarles que Jose Mota está parodiando una escena de "El Gran Dictador" de Chaplin que a su vez estaba parodiando a Hitler. Enésima comparación estupida entre Putin y Hitler ... Es un recurso fácil para que la gente simple asocie a Putin con algo malo aunque realmente no hay comparación posible.



Claro que no, "guapi"...no....seguro....
"putin. gueno en tó"


----------



## Epicii (2 Ene 2023)

Como se ve un año de guerra


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

No creo que sea tan fácil, pero adelante con el trabajo, que hay mucho que hacer.
Y mientras, joder, un poco más de cabeza y de responsabilidad.








Donbass Latinoamérica in Fidelista por Siempre


Resolver el problema con HIMARS es simple: necesitas hacer anti HIMARS. Es decir, es necesario crear nuevos sistemas de defensa aérea capaces de combatirlo. Durante 4 años de la gran guerra Patriótica, todos los modelos de armas se modernizaron profundamente o se crearon de nuevo. Sobre la base...




t.me




Resolver el problema con HIMARS es simple: necesitas hacer anti HIMARS. Es decir, es necesario crear nuevos sistemas de defensa aérea capaces de combatirlo.
Durante 4 años de la gran guerra Patriótica, todos los modelos de armas se modernizaron profundamente o se crearon de nuevo. Sobre la base de la experiencia obtenida mediante el estudio de las características de rendimiento de las armas del enemigo, se crearon nuevos o modernizaron los tipos de armas existentes.
Espero que esto ya lo hagan nuestros institutos de investigación.
Y cuanto más rápido lo hagan, menos posibilidades hay de que Makeievka se repita en el futuro


----------



## Kill33r (2 Ene 2023)

Parece que los five eyes, funcionan a 16 km de altura 

*(SIGINT)









Japanese Fighters Intercept China's High-Flying WZ-7 Drone For First Time


China's diamond-wing WZ-7 Soaring Dragon drones have suddenly expanded their operations, which is likely a sign of what's to come.




www.thedrive.com




*


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

Esta gente está muy enferma. Con drogas y sin drogas. Al jojolismo no le faltaba más que que le dieran alas. Y ojo, que no solo son capaces de devorarse a sí mismos sino a todo lo que tocan.

* Arestóvich cree posible el establecimiento de la monarquía en Ucrania ( y no una cualquiera, una de pura fantasía de la mierda anglonazi que tienen en la cabeza*

El asesor del jefe de la oficina del presidente de Ucrania, Olexi Arestóvich, comparó la situación en Ucrania con los eventos de la serie de libros 'El Señor de los anillos'. En su opinión, se puede establecer una monarquía en el país, ya que es "la única forma de matar todo lo que está en Moscú".

"Si estamos en el escenario de el Señor de los anillos, y todos lo entienden, debe haber un retorno del rey, es decir, Aragorn. ¿Ucrania está lista para la monarquía? Y te diré, si se considera racionalmente, la única manera de destruir todo lo que es Moscú es declarar la monarquía aquí. Y decir que recogemos las tierras de Rurikovich", dijo Alexei Arestóvich (Arestovich / Official) recientemente en una entrevista.

Esto dice, Alucinante.

- Por muy racional que sea una persona, el subconsciente sigue guiándose por imágenes y mitos.

Si percibimos la invasión rusa como una guerra contra orcos, estamos viviendo una trama específica descrita por Tolkien en El Señor de los Anillos. 

Cuando Putin presentó los nueve anillos a los líderes de la CEI, las opciones para explicar lo que está ocurriendo se redujeron aún más).

Y si es así, una de las próximas etapas del desarrollo de la trama debería ser el regreso del Rey).

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## Tierra Azul (2 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> José Mota debería dedicarse a tocar el piano con su amigo Cocainenski y meterse sus gracias en el culo.



si, y que le ensene a tocar con su miembra viril el piano y que no se corra pronto, al lado del Zele le dara algo, ah y que aprenda ucraniano o aleman sieg heil y esas lindezas sionazis


----------



## Iskra (2 Ene 2023)

A todo esto, nos estamos dejando el ataques a hospitales o asesinatos de popes. Eso no importa a "accidente", eso sí, mucha gente muy endada, lógicamente, en Rusia.

Pero también hay de esto otro:

Vídeo de Una poderosa explosión en Druzhkovka en vivo en la televisión francesa. Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.
Se realizó un exitoso ataque con misiles en la ubicación temporal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Druzhkovka.https://t.me/s/ZOVNR/5043
Nuevas explosiones en Jersón, Kramatorsk y en la región de Artemovsk(Bajmut en ucraniano) 
Según el ataque con aviones no tripulados en Sebastopol, según los informes, se destruyeron 3 vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Todavía no hay datos sobre los resultados de la operación de los sistemas de defensa aérea en el norte de Crimea.


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> Parce que la cifra de 300 sale de los que estaban durmiendo allí. Con esos números parecen creíbles los 63 muertos (que irán aumentando y el doble de heridos.



A ver. Algunos diarios rusos dicen con retintin que había 600 soldados y que después de caer los misiles explotaron las municiones almacenadas y todo quedó completamente destrozado. Y a continuación dan la cifra oficial de 63 muertos. Mensaje para el lector mínimamente inteligente, la cifra tiene que ser muchísimo mayor.

Otro periódico hace juegos malabares y pone la noticia del ataque por '6 misiles HIMARS" debajo de otra que pone algo así como "prácticamente todos los lanzadores HIMARS han sido destruidos". También aquí parece que se recochinean por lo bajini

El K.Pravda y el Izvestia no, esos solo dan la noticia oficial y escondida como en un pajar.


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE LA VENGANZA CONTRA LOS QUE PLANEARON Y ORDENARON LA MUERTE DE SOLEIMANI ES "INEVITABLE" Y NO SE PUEDE "MODIFICAR"*



Cuidao, porque puede que derriben otro avion cargado de civiles iraníes como venganza.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (2 Ene 2023)

¿Está esto ya? 
Tremendo pepinazo


----------



## Simo Hayha (2 Ene 2023)

Jran limpieza de rusos que están haciendo los HIMARS en nuestra frontera este.

Gloria a Ucrania!
Gloria a los Héroes!


----------



## Kill33r (2 Ene 2023)

Está Putin a full time 2023?


----------



## S. Moguilevich (2 Ene 2023)

Con tanta "negligencia" me pesa cada vez mas la idea de una guerra semipactada entre occidente y rusia para, entre otras cosas, eliminar el excedente humano mas revoltoso y belicoso de sus respectivos ambitos de dominio. Esto tendría su sentido a las puertas de un cambio de paradigma a nivel mundial.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Epicii dijo:


> Como se ve un año de guerra



Este tío yo no sé la aceptación que tendría en Ucrania antes de la guerra, pero ahora mismo si les dice a los ucranianos que se tiren por un barranco para derrotar a Rusia, lo hacen sin pestañear. Van con él al puto infierno si se lo pide.

Cuando esto acabe, Zelensky va a ser el Padre de Ucrania. El símbolo que va a cohesionarles. De “payaso de la tele anticorrupción” al símbolo de una Ucrania libre.
Y yo que me alegro, porque sólo con los huevos que le echó quedándose en Kiev y decidiendo pelear con todo en contra… demuestra que está hecho de otra pasta.


----------



## Hal8995 (2 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Los territorios rusos robados por Ucrania con el apoyo satánico y los traidores del Kremlin empezando por el borracho en 1991 son Kharkov, Odessa , Zaporozhye , Kherson, Donbas y Crimea, es lo mínimo que debe volver a Rusia.



Y ...
Dnipro, Poltava , Summy y Kiev.
Krivory Rog , ciudad natal de Zelenski , tb


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Ene 2023)

*EL ATAQUE A UN OBJETIVO UCRANIANO EN DRUZHKOVKA, RECOGIDO EN DIRECTO POR LA TELEVISIÓN FRANCESA*


----------



## dabuti (3 Ene 2023)

FAMOSO ECONOMISTA UCRANIANO DENUNCIA QUE ZELENSKY CALLA LAS BRUTALES PÉRDIDAS HUMANAS.

Las autoridades ucranianas ocultan a su población la magnitud real de las pérdidas provocadas por los ataques con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas (Fuerzas Armadas RF). Oleg Soskin, economista y exasesor del presidente ucraniano, así lo afirmó en su canal de YouTube.

Interrupciones de importancia local: a qué llevaron las explosiones en las ciudades ucranianas
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas no permiten que el enemigo restaure la infraestructura, explican los expertos
“Volvemos a golpear instalaciones críticas de energía. Le ocultan todo a la gente. [Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa] ya saben todo, tienen toda la información que reciben, ven dónde deben atacar a continuación”, dijo Soskin.
Según el economista, la información sobre el daño real a Ucrania, especialmente en el complejo económico, se oculta a la población para que la gente no entienda que, de hecho, "el sistema no puede funcionar".

Anteriormente, el 1 de enero, Soskin llamó al presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky un político sin experiencia que cree ingenuamente en las promesas de los países occidentales de restaurar el país en el futuro.
Soskin explicó que ahora Ucrania se ha convertido en un “país perdedor”, cuya situación no mejorará antes de 2023-2024.
El mismo día, el jefe de la junta directiva de la empresa energética Ukrenergo, Volodymyr Kudrytsky, dijo que debido a los ataques de la artillería rusa en la infraestructura de Ucrania, podría ocurrir un apagón total en el país. Al mismo tiempo, Kudritsky aseguró que los empleados de la empresa ya aprendieron cómo prepararse para todos los posibles daños y responder rápidamente a ellos.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

_*"Ucrania está librando una guerra por la supervivencia contra el genocidio. Sus aliados se niegan a admitir que ellos también están librando una guerra por la supervivencia, de los valores del mundo libre contra el autoritarismo y la brutalidad. Ucrania es la primera línea, pero China y otras dictaduras ya están luchando también*_*."

 *


----------



## Hal8995 (3 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Más bien como que Texas entrase en el pacto de Varsovia.



Más bien Pensilvania con su campana de Philadelfia, el origen de USA, y además amedrentaran a los americanos que vivieran alli, llegando a torturarles o encarcelarlos


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Ene 2023)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Cuidao, porque puede que derriben otro avion cargado de civiles iraníes como venganza.



*OJO CON SUBESTIMAR A IRÁN, IRÁN SIEMPRE, SIEMPRE, ACABA VENGÁNDOSE, DONDE EL ENEMIGO MENOS SE LO ESPERA (ARGENTINA, PÁNAMA, BULGARIA, ARABIA SAUDI, NUEVA YORK...) AUNQUE TARDE DECENAS DE AÑOS, COMO OCURRIÓ CON SALMAN RUSHDIE*











*TRUMP NO DUERME TRANQUILO, Y OTROS QUE PARTICIPARON EN EL ATAQUE A SOLEIMANI TAMPOCO DUERMEN TRANQUILOS
*
Trump feared assassination by Iran as revenge for Suleimani death, book says | Books | The Guardian 

John Bolton was the target of Iranian murder plot in 'likely' retaliation for general's death: Prosecutors - ABC News (go.com)


----------



## Roedr (3 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *OJO CON SUBESTIMAR A IRÁN, IRÁN SIEMPRE, SIEMPRE, ACABA VENGÁNDOSE, DONDE EL ENEMIGO MENOS SE LO ESPERA (ARGENTINA, PÁNAMA, BULGARIA, ARABIA SAUDI, NUEVA YORK...) AUNQUE TARDE DECENAS DE AÑOS, COMO OCURRIÓ CON SALMAN RUSHDIE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muy bueno


----------



## kelden (3 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *ELON MUSK Y KISSINGER A FAVOR DE UN PLAN QUE ASEGURE LA PAZ DE UCRANIA: UCRANIA INGRESARÍA EN LA OTAN A CAMBIO DE QUE RUSIA SE QUEDASE CON EL DONBÁS Y CRIMEA
> 
> *



Vaya hombre .... un cantamañanas y un muerto viviente opinando ....


----------



## Iskra (3 Ene 2023)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 313, 02/01/2023. Iván Stepanovich Isákov (22 de agosto de 1894-11 de octubre de 1967)…


nacido como Hovhannes Ter-Isaakyán, fue un comandante militar de la Armenia soviética, jefe del Estado Mayor de la Armada Soviética, viceministro de la Armada de la URSS, y tuvo el rango de almirante de la Flota de la Unión Soviética. Desempeñó un papel crucial en la formación de la Armada...




telegra.ph




*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 313, 02/01/2023. *



Spoiler: Héroe armenio



Iván Stepanovich Isákov (22 de agosto de 1894-11 de octubre de 1967),nacido como Hovhannes Ter-Isaakyán, fue un comandante militar de la Armenia soviética, jefe del Estado Mayor de la Armada Soviética, viceministro de la Armada de la URSS, y tuvo el rango de almirante de la Flota de la Unión Soviética. Desempeñó un papel crucial en la formación de la Armada soviética, en particular de la Flota del Báltico y de la Flota del Mar Negro. durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Aparte de su carrera militar, Isákov se convirtió en miembro y escritor del comité oceanográfico de la Academia de Ciencias de la Unión Soviética en 1958 y, en 1967, se convirtió en miembro honorario de la República Socialista Soviética de Armenia.



Hoy han aparecido los mismos comentaristas de sillón, como lo hicieron en octubre, por la pérdida de 63 hombres en Donetsk, *como si en una guerra no muriesen gente de ambos lados.* Pero todos estos mismos generales play station comienzan sus críticas y a señalar lo que hay que hacer, cómo, cuándo y dónde..., además, como si tuvieran algún conocimiento militar. Personalmente, estoy preparado para que no hayan menos de 20.000 fallecidos del lado ruso.

El asunto ha sido tan excepcional, que de parte de Rusia el estado mayor lo ha reconocido, los ucranianos no caben en sí, y sin embargo, extrañamente en sus partes, dicen matar todos los días, entre 550 y 680 rusos ¿por qué tanta alegría entonces por 63?, es simple, porque diariamente no pasan la veintena. Mientras que en Bajmut, mueren los ucranianos, no por cientos, sino por miles. La guerra, queridos compañeros, es un conflicto armado entre fuerzas de un lado y de otro, y ambas, lucharán por vencer, quien no entienda eso, que vaya a ver películas a la TV.

*La guerra en Ucrania mostró la falta de preparación de Occidente para llevar a cabo hostilidades a largo plazo, el diario español El País.*
"...Los países occidentales enfrentaron problemas debido al agotamiento de los arsenales y la mala preparación de la industria militar para resolver problemas militares graves. "Probablemente centrarse demasiado en una pequeña cantidad de programas de armas muy complejos también es un error", dijo al periódico William Alberke, experto del Instituto Internacional de Estudios Estratégicos, y agregó que el conflicto ucraniano mostró la necesidad de mejorar los sistemas de defensa aérea...".​
*India cree que "no es la era de la guerra" y cree "imperativo" que Moscú y Kiev negocien un acuerdo negociar *de paz al considerar que "ésta no es la era de la guerra", declaró este lunes en Viena el ministro indio de Asuntos Exteriores, Subrahmanyam Jaishankar.
"Creemos sinceramente que ésta no es la era de la guerra", señaló el jefe de la diplomacia india ante la prensa tras reunirse con su homólogo austríaco, Alexander Schallenberg. "Es imperativo que se vuelva al diálogo y a la diplomacia", añadió y recordó que el primer ministro indio, Narendra Modi, ha insistido en ese punto de vista en recientes conversaciones con los líderes de los dos países enfrentados.

*Rusia admite la muerte de 63 militares en un ataque* que alcanzó un depósito de munición en Makeievka. Rusia confirma la información que habían avanzado medios ucranianos y blogueros nacionalistas rusos. Según Reuters, citando a agencias informativas, el ministerio ruso de Defensa ha admitido el ataque de Ucrania sobre un alojamiento temporal de militares cerca de Makievka (oblast de Donetsk controlada por Moscú). El gobierno ruso sostiene que las instalaciones fueron el objetivo de 6 proyectiles HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense, 2 de los cuales fueron abatidos.
El número de víctimas mortales es inferior al de "cientos" que difundían otros medios pero difícilmente apagará las críticas contra la dirección de la guerra en Ucrania. Porque los muertos se encontraban descansando junto a un depósito de municiones que fue alcanzado por el ataque, lo que multiplicó el número de víctimas.

*Los blogueros nacionalistas rusos critican con ira la muerte masiva de soldados* que estaban alojados en un dormitorio junto a un depósito de municiones en una antigua escuela en Makeievka, en el este de Ucrania. Imágenes no verificadas muestran un enorme edificio reducido a escombros humeantes.
Daniil Bezsonov, un alto funcionario instalado por Rusia en las partes de la región de Donetsk controladas por Moscú, dijo que el edificio había sufrido un "golpe masivo" de cohetes fabricados en EEUU en Nochevieja poco después de la medianoche. Según informes preliminares, estaba siendo utilizado como alojamiento para el personal, dijo. "Hubo muertos y heridos, aún se desconoce el número exacto", dijo Bezsonov en la aplicación de mensajería Telegram. "El edificio en sí resultó gravemente dañado".
La agencia estatal de noticias TASS de Rusia dijo que al menos 15 personas resultaron heridas. Igor Girkin, un excomandante de las tropas prorrusas en el este de Ucrania que se ha convertido en uno de los blogueros nacionalistas rusos de más alto perfil, también dijo que el número de muertos se elevaba a cientos. Se habían almacenado municiones en el edificio, que detonaron cuando se golpeó el cuartel.
"Lo que pasó en Makeievka es horrible", escribió Arcángel Spetznaz Z, otro bloguero militar ruso con más de 700.000 seguidores en Telegram. "¿A quién se le ocurrió la idea de colocar personal en gran número en un edificio, donde incluso un tonto entiende que incluso si golpean con artillería, habrá muchos heridos o muertos?".
Que esos blogueros e influencers vayan al frente en vez de estar criticando desde los apartamentos bien calientitos de toda Rusia.


*Ursulina Von der Foyen dice a Zelenski que la UE prepara un desembolso de 18.000 millones*. La presidenta de la Comisión Europea ha mantenido este lunes su primera conversación telefónica de 2023 con Zelenski, en la que le dijo que la UE comenzará a trasferir próximamente a Kiev los 18.000 millones de euros comprometidos para hacer frente a sus necesidades financieras más urgentes.
"En mi primera conversación en el año nuevo con el presidente Zelenski le trasladé mi apoyo de todo corazón y los mejores deseos para 2023 a la población de Ucrania", señala la presidenta de la UE a través de su cuenta oficial en Twitter.
Von der Foyen ha recordado a Farlopenski que los Veintisiete están apoyando a Ucrania este invierno "con generadores, bombillas, refugios y autobuses escolares", en respuesta a los ataques rusos contra las infraestructuras energéticas.

*Críticas a la ministra de Defensa de Alemania por un videomensaje entre petardos con alusiones a la guerra en Ucrania*. La ministra, Christine Lambrecht, ha causado indignación por un videomensaje grabado en una calle de Berlín en medio de un ruido ensordecedor de petardos y fuegos artificiales y en el que hace un balance de 2022 con referencia a la guerra en Ucrania.
En su mensaje, publicado en su cuenta privada de Instagram, que cuenta con casi 17.000 seguidores y en la que Lambrecht también informa de su trabajo en paralelo a la cuenta del Ministerio de Defensa, la titular de esa cartera habla de un año 2022 repleto de "desafíos" con una guerra "en el centro de Europa"."Para mí esto estuvo relacionado con muchas impresiones especiales que pude obtener, muchos, muchos encuentros con gente interesante, estupenda, y por ello doy las gracias de todo corazón", dice la ministra con un audio apenas inteligible, a falta de micrófono y dominado por el ruido de la pirotecnia.
En un mensaje en Twitter, Ulrike Franke, del laboratorio de ideas European Council on Foreign Relations (ECFR) expresó su indignación. "Esto es tan insoportablemente desacertado. 'Hay guerra en Europa', así que estoy en medio de los fuegos artificiales de Año Nuevo. Bum. 'Hay guerra en Europa... para mí ha significado conocer a gente estupenda'", critica las palabras de Lambrecht.
La diputada conservadora y miembro de la comisión de Defensa Serap Güler exigió indirectamente el cese de la ministra. "Su discurso sobre la guerra con petardos de Nochevieja de fondo no hace más que coronar su serie de situaciones embarazosas. Por eso, cada minuto adicional que el canciller siga aferrándose a esta ministra y dañando así aún más la reputación de nuestro país, corre de su cuenta", agregó.

*Las exportaciones de gas ruso fuera del antiguo bloque soviético cayeron un 45,5% en 2022 respecto al año anterior* según datos del gigante Gazprom difundidos este lunes, tras un año marcado por una fuerte disminución del suministro de hidrocarburos rusos a Europa debido a la guerra.
El presidente de Gazprom, Alexéi Miller, precisó en un comunicado que las exportaciones fuera de esos países fueron de 100.900 millones de metros cúbicos en comparación con 185.100 millones en 2021.
Según el propio Miller, *Gazprom extrajo en 2022 un 20% menos de gas que el año anterior* con un total de 412.600 millones de m3 de gas. En un mensaje publicado en el canal de Telegram de la corporación rusa, Miller añade que Gazprom exportó 100.900 millones de m3 de gas a los países que no son parte de la C.E.I. Según datos previos, en 2022 se suministraron 243.000 millones de metros cúbicos a los clientes nacionales.
Sin embargo, un comunicado similar difundido hace justo un año recogía que Gazprom extrajo 514.800 millones de m3 de gas en 2021. Fue su mejor resultado en 13 años, se destacaba entonces. De acuerdo con esas cifras facilitadas por la empresa, entre 2021 y 2022, el volumen de gas extraído por Gazprom se ha reducido en un 20%.

Lo mismo de siempre el ejército y el gobierno central (si es que existe todavía), repiten siempre lo mismo, interceptamos todo, todito, y los gobernadores y alcaldes, dicen que fueron impactados por los misiles o drones, uno de lo dos miente, y creemos saber quién.
*Ucrania dice haber neutralizado gran parte del ataque de Rusia la pasada noche. *
"Las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania destruyeron un total de 39 drones que las fuerzas rusas lanzaron contra Ucrania, junto con 2 UAV (aeronaves no tripuladas) de reconocimiento del tipo Orlan-10 y un misil guiado lanzado desde el aire del tipo Kh-59, en la noche del 1 al 2 de enero de 2023", asegura el comando de la Fuerza Aérea del Ejército ucraniano.
Por su parte, el alcalde de Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, una de las ciudades afectadas por los bombardeos, confirmó que "los ocupantes rusos lanzaron un ataque a gran escala con 'drones kamikaze' del tipo Shahed-131/136 de fabricación iraní".
Aunque el Ejército ucraniano informó del número de drones y misiles que fueron interceptados, se ignora la cantidad total de artefactos lanzados por Rusia en las últimas horas, aunque se ha confirmado que algunos lograron impactar en instalaciones eléctricas y edificios civiles.


*Kiev ha sufrido esta madrugada un nuevo ataque aéreo* tras un fin de semana de Nochevieja y Año Nuevo marcado por sucesivos bombardeos por parte de Rusia en todo el país.La guerra en Ucrania no tiene tregua.
Sobre las 01.00 horas de esta madrugada, la administración militar de la capital ucraniana ha ordenado a los ciudadanos que acudan a los refugios de la ciudad. "El sistema de defensa aérea ya está funcionando. Hay balcones y ventanas de edificios que han sido dañados en el distrito de Desnyansi", ha asegurado Seguéi Popko, el jefe de la administración de la ciudad, en Telegram. Por su parte, Oleski Kuleba, el jefe de la región administrativa militar de Kiev, ha especificado que los rusos han lanzado "varias oleadas de drones Shaded".

*Polonia estima que casi 9 millones de refugiados ucranianos han llegado al país y más de 7 han regresado después*. La Guardia Fronteriza polaca ha indicado en un comunicado que hasta el 1 de enero de 2023 se ha registrado la entrada de al menos 8,8 millones de personas en territorio polaco, si bien ese mismo día unas 7.2 abandonaron el territorio para dirigirse nuevamente a Ucrania.

*Los precios mayoristas del gas en Europa, en su nivel más bajo desde el comienzo de la guerra*. *Casi cinco veces más barato que en agosto.* gracias a un invierno relativamente cálido que ahorra el consumo.
El contrato de referencia para el continente, el TTF en el mercado holandés, ha bajado otro 4,67%, hasta los 72,75 euros por megavatio hora (MWh) para entrega en febrero, sobre las 09:35 (hora en la Península y Baleares) de esta mañana. Supone el precio más bajo desde 21 de febrero
El precio del gas, para entrega al mes siguiente ha perdido casi un 50% en un mes y se ha descolgado de los picos del verano: en agosto de 2022 había tocado techo en 342 euros el megavatio hora.
Los precios del gas comenzaron a subir en el otoño de 2021, con el inicio de una reducción en las entregas de gas ruso a Europa, y luego de forma muy pronunciada a partir de la invasión de Ucrania el 24 de febrero de 2022. Los volúmenes negociados este lunes son pequeños ya que el principal mercado de materias primas, Londres, está cerrado.
*Interesante cifra, puesto que ha llegado al precio de fines de febrero 2022, y luego te dicen que llegó hasta 5 veces el precio, quiere decir que Rusia, que estuvo entregando gas todo ese tiempo, aunque haya extraído 20% menos, ganó 4 veces más*. Y les diré una cosa, Europa a febrero del 2022, tenía cerca de un 55% de sus reservas, se apuró en completar el 45%, pero eso, será para el 2022-2023..., la cosa va a ser diferente, cuando una vez que hayan gastado el las reservas 2022-2023, pueden alcanzar las reservas 2023-2024. Que se produce entre el otoño y verano siguientes, marzo a septiembre.

*Un capellán en el frente de Bajmut* para sostener la fe de los combatientes ucranianos. Mark Kupchenenko vive solo en una gran vivienda abandonada en Bajmut y cada día se desplaza al frente del ejército ucraniano para intentar aliviar el estrés y la angustia sus compañeros de armas, sometidos al diluvio de fuego ruso. Este hombre de 26 años es capellán militar y su visión sobre la salud mental de las tropas, que comparte con franqueza, contrasta con el discurso oficial predominante de "moral muy alta" entre los soldados apostados en uno de los puntos calientes del frente este de Ucrania.
Todos los días acude al frente. "Hablo con los hombres, rezo, transmito la palabra de Dios, intento responder a las cuestiones difíciles que pueden plantearse los hombres que viven en tales condiciones inhumanas", explica.
*"... sometidos al diluvio de fuego ruso...", sin comentarios.*​



Spoiler: Chiste del día



y eso que nos movemos entre cómicos y comediantes


.El peor año para los megavillanos del mundo: así han contraatacado las democracias. Todas las previsiones apuntaban a que en 2022 continuaría la recesión democrática, sin embargo las tiranías más poderosas, desde China y Rusia hasta Irán, se debilitan por la oposición interna y sus decisiones desastrosas. "Ahora sabemos que las dictaduras están bajo presión", dice un "experto".
*El maniqueísmo de un españolista, Jorge Benítez, "experto", megavillanos y mega héroes, dictaduras y democracias*, ¿oposición interna en Rusia, China e Irán?, sí, claro. Los que están bajo presión es occidente y su maniqueísmo de querer ver las cosas desde su egocentrismo judeo-cristiano, y ese paradigma, murió hace rato, pero aún no lo han enterrado.

*En el terreno.*

 www.facebook.com/100347372408470/posts/pfbid0KSa6omzayQQr18B2a1GsMUJiyae8MRWhmAPqhQ1Km7oqZnvj8TNVXFBKffDoR 


Bajmut. Destrucción de posiciones Ukro por *lanzador TOS-1A*. Video
Una* enorme columna de tanques del ejército ruso en marc**ha*. Anteriormente, la parte ucraniana ha declarado repetidamente que el ejército ruso está preparando una ofensiva a gran escala. Video
El *soldado ucraniano filmó la instalación de morteros y artillería autopropulsada 2s9 Nona destruida por nuestros artilleros*. ¿Por qué le colocan cruces, como la de los nazis, a todos sus vehículos?, son hasta un blanco perfecto, y blanco más encima. Como si estuviéramos en aquellos años, de 1941 a 1945. Video
Abracadabra... y pafff ¿*qué se hicieron los ucranianos?. Video*
*Destrucción de vehículos blindados ucranianos* por fuego de artillería de la Milicias Populares de la RPD. Varios vehículos blindados fueron alcanzados. Video
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó la* muerte de 63 militares como resultado de un ataque HIMARS MLRS *en un punto de despliegue temporal de una de las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la región de Makeyevka el 1 de enero. #Donbass. Video
El Ministerio de Defensa ruso publica imágenes del trabajo de combate de las unidades de ingeniería y zapadores en la zona de operaciones especiales. Los militares de las tropas de ingeniería del Distrito Militar Occidental continúan* desminando los asentamientos liberados*. Video
*Más de 70 mercenarios extranjeros muertos*, más de 100 heridos en ataques de la fuerza aérea rusa contra unidades de la "legión extranjera" en los distritos de Markovo y Kramatorsk - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
La *distribución de citaciones en Ucrania se lleva a cabo en lugares públicos,* ya que entregarlas en los domicilios es ineficaz porque la gente no abre las puertas. Roman Gorbach, jefe del servicio de personal de las fuerzas terrestres de las FFAA de Ucrania. Foto
Los restos de un pelotón de las *FFAA de Ucrania abandonan sus posiciones* cerca de Artemivsk. Video
Un *prisionero de guerra ucraniano en la dirección de Ugledar*, no les vayas a decir que son ucronazis. Foto
El *BMP-2 ucraniano destruido*. Video
*Polonia condena los homenajes a Bandera* que ocurrieron ayer en Ucrania. Foto
*Operadores de drones aplastan a militantes* ucranianos en el sur de Donetsk. Video
*Padre e hijo. Los Lesivu, se fueron a Bandera el mismo día*. Foto
*BTR-70 y un BTR-80 ucranianos destruidos.* Video
El 1 de enero de 2023, cerca de Artemovsk (Bajmut), las tropas rusas destruyeron a un ardiente nacionalista ucraniano, ex diputado de la Verjovna Rada, participante activo en el golpe de estado de 2014 en Ucrania, *Mijail Gavrilyuk*. Foto
*Bulat T-64BM ucraniano en llamas*. En las cercanías, se pueden ver algunos equipos AFU destrozados, después de un breve enfrentamiento con las tropas de Rusia. Video
*Foto: Pasen dos meses, seis meses, 2 años, pase lo que pase, este ejército vencerá y tendrán que aceptarlo, por las buenas, o por las malas.*







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Este tío yo no sé la aceptación que tendría en Ucrania antes de la guerra, pero ahora mismo si les dice a los ucranianos que se tiren por un barranco para derrotar a Rusia, lo hacen sin pestañear. Van con él al puto infierno si se lo pide.
> 
> Cuando esto acabe, Zelensky va a ser el Padre de Ucrania. El símbolo que va a cohesionarles. De “payaso de la tele anticorrupción” al símbolo de una Ucrania libre.
> Y yo que me alegro, porque sólo con los huevos que le echó quedándose en Kiev y decidiendo pelear con todo en contra… demuestra que está hecho de otra pasta.



¿Esto es coña no?

O es que los peperos os estáis reconvirtiendo en humoristas por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Ene 2023)

testigos oculares informan que había más de *200 combatientes #ucranianos en #Druzhkovka* en el momento del ataque con misiles. Números exactos no confirmados


Al igual que con todos los ataques con misiles, existe una buena posibilidad de que no averigüemos qué fue exactamente lo que fue alcanzado: la censura ucraniana funciona muy bien y cuando les sucede algo como lo que sucedió en Makeevka, simplemente lo encubren.


Otro video de #combatientes ucranianos que explican por qué se niegan a pelear enumeran alrededor de 10 razones Sin municiones, sin equipo, nadie les dijo cómo usar el equipo que se les dio, se les dijo que lo buscaran en Internet. El comando no toma en serio sus quejas...


"Casi todas las guerras han sido el resultado de las mentiras de los medios".
- Julian Assange


El físico nuclear y exinspector del OIEA Jeff Smith informó en 2015 que un video recibido de Yemen de una explosión, cuando lo analizan expertos en armas nucleares, es, con mucha probabilidad, una bomba de neutrones que solo podría haber sido un ataque israelí.


Entonces, el Reino Unido detiene las importaciones de gas ruso.
En cambio, el Reino Unido importará gas de India, que es un importante comprador de gas ruso.
Rusia recibe los mismos $, pero el Reino Unido paga mucho más...


Los cubos no se mueven en absoluto. El movimiento está todo en tu cabeza.










Hal8995 dijo:


> Que NO , que NO.
> 
> Esos puentes jamás los utilizarán los rusos.JAMAS.
> 
> ...



Los puentes son necesarios para que los ukros y los mercenarios otanicos sigan llegando a la picadora de carne

A Rusia no le interesa luchar en la margen derecha tan lejos de sus bases ni tampoco destrozar todas las ciudades de Ucrania, ya es suficuente con que medio Donbass va a quedar reducido a cenizas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

igual dentro del retrete del khan es diferente, pero la operacion sunnormal no tiene un año como para hacerla responsable del encarecimiento del butano en la ultima decada

ya es raro que el año en que baja el precio del gas sea el año en que nos desconectamos del imperio estercol
ok, que eran empresas rusas las que gestionaban las compra-ventas de gas para llenar los almacenes en europa





Expected dijo:


> No tendrá que ver qué en Nochevieja en Madrid...las tías estuvieran en pelotas del calor que hacía, no??... o que el gas sigue siendo el triple de caro que hace 2 años.


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ene 2023)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Gracias por sus palabras. La esencia que quiere trasmitir todos la compartimos.
> 
> Yo recuerdo haber recibido la opinión del conforero @Zhukov. El me expresó que la única solución es tomar Ucrania entera, que medidas intermedias solo alargarían el conflicto. Cuando recibí este comentario me pareció excesivo. No tardé ni una semana en darme cuenta de cuanta razón tenía. Si queda algo de Ucrania independiente será un nido de ultranacionalistas buscando una revancha e incluso dotándose de armamento nuclear.
> 
> ...



Que existe un pulso económico es algo obvio, pero también existe uno ideológico. Y que el económico define el ideológico también. Siendo el económico (como formador) el más (aparentemente) importante, descubrimos por tanto que realmente el único que importa es el ideológico. Todo se resume a ¿qué piensan las personas? entenderemos que hablo en esta ocasión de lo que llamamos 'los ucranianos'. Y esto es el sumun de todo, tanto allá como acá, pues si todos pensáramos como debemos y por tanto actuáramos, a este imperio desquiciado del mal, poco le quedaría. Y la razón me la dan ellos mismos con las ingentes cantidades de esfuerzos y dinero que gastan en modelar nuestras mentes.

Coincido en que 'Si queda algo de Ucrania independiente será un nido de ultranacionalistas buscando una revancha'. Eso es cierto. Pero lo es también que quienes deben extirpar ese mal parasitario son los ucranianos. Si lo hacen los rusos, entonces quedarán como los agresores. Y cuando hablo de Ucrania, me refiero a la que realmente es y era Rusia. Los 'añadidos' son solo 'tumores' que el parásito generó en 'el cuerpo que pretendía parasitar'.

Acabo. Así como las tradicionales regiones rusas deben volver a la Madre Patria, las falsa y ponzoñósamente añadidas deben separarse como el tumor extirpado que termina en una bandeja de quirófano. Da igual qué digan o piensen, jamás fueron Ucrania pues jamás fueron Rusia. Y son un tumor por que fueron separadas de sus orígenes para usarlas como agente agresor y no como entidades propias o comunes de una nación.

Cuan jodida es la geopolítica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Praktica (3 Ene 2023)

*Noticias de la noche en Ucrania hoy 02-03.01.2023. Situación crítica en la línea Seversk-Soldar-Bakhmut*
Вечерние новости Украины на сегодня 02.01.2023. На линии Северск-Соледар-Бахмут ситуация критическая | Заговор Элит
tr dee

Las noticias más recientes de Ucrania a fecha de hoy 2023. *La situación de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en la línea Bajmut-Seversk es crítica,* según ha informado Zaluzhniy a Zelensky, pero Bankova cree que la defensa debe mantenerse hasta el último ucraniano. Se está llegando al punto en que l*a infantería simplemente se niega a ‘rotar’ en Bakhmut, con una tasa de supervivencia del 10%/unidad. *La infantería intenta por todos los medios evitar que la envíen a la picadora de carne.

En Nochevieja se llevaron a cabo ataques mutuos con misiles, especialmente desde Rusia.

*Ataques de Año Nuevo 

Rusia bombardeó Ucrania desde la una y media de la tarde del 31 de diciembre y terminó con un ataque a las tres de la madrugada del 1 de enero.*

Según nuestras informaciones, había extranjeros en un hotel cercano a la Sala de Conciertos de Ucrania. No podemos confirmar si eran instructores militares.

La base de *las Fuerzas de Autodefensa en Khmelnitsky y otras instalaciones también fueron alcanzadas.

En respuesta, a las 00:01, las FAU atacaron con Himars el edificio de una escuela de formación profesional en Makiivka.* *Varios misiles fueron derribados. Sin embargo, 1 ó 2 cohetes penetraron e impactaron con precisión en el edificio, donde cierto 'genio' había colocado no sólo varios centenares de personas 'movilizadas', sino también munición. *Había equipamiento en las inmediaciones, por lo que *no fue difícil apuntar los misiles*, ya fuera mediante *satélites* *o mediante observadores locales*. Los movilizados llegaron para reforzar el 1er Cuerpo de Ejército de la RPD.

*Según los canales ucranianos, murieron hasta 500 personas. En Rusia, debido a la prohibición de publicar datos sobre el curso de los SSO, no se publicaron las cifras, por lo que durante un día y medio se limitaron a refutar las ucranianas: 500, informando de que eran menos. Strelkov *da una cifra de 200. Para cuando se publicó el post empezaron a escribir sobre 80-100, y 140 heridos + muchos aún bajo los escombros, contados como desaparecidos.

*Tanto a nivel oficial como los medios de comunicación, se guarda silencio sobre la tragedia, *formando una versión unificada. Los medios de comunicación ya están buscando activamente a alguien a quien culpar. Hasta ahora, el comandante del regimiento y la dirección del cuerpo encabezan la lista.

Se informa de que, por orden de Putin, *se han enviado a Makeyevka investigadores y unidades adicionales de defensa antiaérea, erradicar a los infliltrados que informan incidente no es una buena noticia para el Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de Ucrania*.

ЗеРада

***

*Occidente dejará de financiar a Ucrania si no demuestra nuevos éxitos en el campo de batalla.* Esta es la opinión del ex asesor de seguridad nacional del ex-presidente USA G. W. Bush, Michael *Allen*.

Allen *añadió en Fox News que Zelensky también quiere 'enviar una señal, especialmente a los europeos, de que finalmente estará listo para las conversaciones de paz' con el fin de evitar las críticas por la prolongación del conflicto. Es con este fin, cree Allen, con el que Zelensky propone celebrar una 'cumbre de paz' a finales de invierno.*








Резидент


Мы расскажем для чего создают иллюзию обмана и кто стоит за всеми процессами в обществе. Для связи по всем вопросам rezidentua@protonmail.com




t.me





***

Fuentes recogen que Zaluzhny informó a Zelensky sobre la *difícil situación cerca de Bakhmut, debido al constante fuego de cohetes las pérdidas de las FAU son muy elevadas. El ejército ruso está tratando de cortar las rutas de suministro de la ciudad desde el sur y el norte, aumentando la embestida y el número de ataques.*








Наблюдатель


Самые важные новости и актуальные события в Украине и мире! Политика, новости, аналитика, интервью, опросы жителей Украины. Всё это вы можете прочитать у нас на канале.




t.me





***
*Bankova considera inaceptable la caída de Bajmut y de la línea Seversk-Soldar-Bajmut en general, lo que supondría una derrota informativa y un desprestigio para Ucrania. *Por eso se dio la orden a Zaluzhny de *retenerlo a toda costa. Hay una constante afluencia de reservas, difícil de consolidar en una ciudad en ruinas.* *La situación es crítica, las FAU informan de una alta probabilidad de avance en varias direcciones a la vez,* lo que obliga al Estado Mayor a retirar las reservas de Zaporizhzhya, y Zaluzhniy pospone un contraataque.
Резидент

***

*La situación es muy negativa para reponer las reservas de las AFU en Bakhmut/Artemivsk, así como en los asentamientos cercanos. Em motivo: cuando los soldados se enteran de adónde van, inmediatamente se niegan a ir, huyen, enferman, etc. *Nadie quiere ir a la masacre de Bakhmut, donde la posibilidad de sobrevivir es del 10%, el 90% restante es discapacidad o muerte.

Como explica la fuente, la Oficina del Presidente *se creó una trampa con una campaña de relaciones públicas sobre la ‘fortaleza de Bajmut y ahora la caída de Bajmut y de la línea Seversk-Soldar-Bajmut en general será el pribncipio de la derrota para Ucrania. Por eso se ha dado la orden de mantenerla a cualquier precio. La situación es crítica,* es imposible dejarlo, cada vez es más difícil aguantar.








Легитимный


Инсайды, слухи, аналитика, технологии, рассуждение и прогнозы будущего нашей страны! Не живи в иллюзиях - будь в курсе реальности! Контакт: legitimniy@protonmail.com




t.me





***

*La picadora de carne de Bakhmutov es ahora el peor lugar del frente. Las propias Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas admiten que tienen enormes pérdidas, pero Bankova guarda silencio al respecto y sigue enviando todas las reservas posibles *para mantener Bajmut/Artemivsk. No perdonan a la infantería.
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
***

*La Federación Rusa no tiene planes de poner fin a la guerra y se está preparando para nuevas ofensivas, según ha declarado la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia. Pero es imposible predecir en qué dirección.*

‘Estamos considerando la posibilidad de que vengan del norte o del este al mismo tiempo. Tales acciones del enemigo están asumidas, y nuestras tropas están preparadas para ello’, declaró a RBC Ucrania Andrey Chernyak, representante de la Dirección de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano. Czerniak declaró que ahora mismo ‘el enemigo no tiene fuerzas ni medios en el territorio de Bielorrusia’. *Está ‘seguro’ de que los rusos intentarán retener el corredor terrestre hacia Crimea y apoderarse de toda la región de Donetsk. *En su opinión, Rusia no logrará forzar el río Dniéper para reconquistar Kherson.








Резидент


Мы расскажем для чего создают иллюзию обмана и кто стоит за всеми процессами в обществе. Для связи по всем вопросам rezidentua@protonmail.com




t.me





***

*No hay nada sorprendente en el ataque en Makiivka, las FAU están utilizando información de inteligencia occidental, que transmite imágenes por satélite en línea. *El Estado Mayor ucraniano recibe desde marzo toda la información sobre el movimiento de columnas militares, ubicaciones y la localización de material militar ruso, mientras que l*os programas militares occidentales proporcionan coordenadas* precisas en cuestión de minutos.








Резидент


Мы расскажем для чего создают иллюзию обмана и кто стоит за всеми процессами в обществе. Для связи по всем вопросам rezidentua@protonmail.com




t.me





***

Al margen, todo el mundo discute sobre el ataque de las FAU en Makiyivka contra las Fuerzas Armadas de la FR, pero muchos se preguntan por qué los *propagandistas ucranianos* están tan preocupados por el hecho de que los rusos no hayan nombrado el número exacto de muertos, si los nuestros nunca dicen la verdad sobre las bajas y los mismos golpes rusos contra campos de entrenamiento y unidades militares.

Cuántos casos se han dado, cuando hay una serie de explosiones, toda la población local de los alrededores sabe de las víctimas y de la destrucción, pero los medios de comunicación guardan silencio.








Женщина с косой


Здравствуйте!Здесь я буду Вам рассказывать всё про украинскую политику ,инсайды,реальную скрытую сторону закулисной жизни наших "народных избранников".Для связи по любым вопросам skosoi@protonmail.com




t.me





**********************************************

*El año 2022 concluyó con bombardeos masivos y una escalada en la región de Donbass. También hoy ha continuado una nueva oleada de ataque.*

En resumen, los más perjudicados son los que más sufren, *la élite trasladó sus bienes y familias al extranjero hace tiempo, muchos se han apuntado a nuevos planes y están sacando pasta. La corrupción en Ucrania ha crecido y echado raíces por todas partes.*

*Ucrania entra en el nuevo año con enormes deudas crediticias y una dependencia total de Occidente, que recibe todas las golosinas, igual que nuestro gobierno.*

*El desempleo aumentará en Ucrania en 2023, y sólo se podrá ganar dinero con la guerra.*

*El año será aún más duro para la gente corriente.*









Картель


Чтобы стать хозяином, политик изображает слугу! Картель будет выводить на *свет слуг, которые решили стать господами!




t.me


----------



## Loignorito (3 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¿Será verdad? ¿El grupo Wagner se marcha?



Lo más probable es que sea una intoxicación más entre miles. De lo contrario, significaría que Rusia va a entrar con todo y tomar Ucrania, cosa que dudo que hagan, a no ser que sean más tontos que Cagancho de Almagro... o que todo esto sea una puta farsa con macabros objetivos. Veremos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## amcxxl (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Javier Garrido (3 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


> que descarados y que listos, si cuela cuela
> 
> y quien son estos para negociar o proponer nada, attention whores de la historia mundial, hacerme casito, yo soy importante, un friky y una momia, se supone que deberia proponerlo zelensky y ya puestos a quietarse caretas Biden en todo caso
> 
> ...



claro que no, eso no lo decide ni elon ni kissinger, lo decide el pueblo soberano, asi que esas historias no son mas que ruido.


----------



## Kill33r (3 Ene 2023)

No hay pasta, como las ayudas a Canarias que nunca llegan


----------



## Yomateix (3 Ene 2023)

Veremos si el alargar la vida útil de centrales nucleares ya deterioradas en muchos casos (que además se iban a cerrar ya, lo que habrá supuesto menos inversión en ellas) no termina dando algún susto a algún país. Para que les salgan las cuentas energéticamente hablando, hay que mantenerlas. Y tanto vendernos el coche eléctrico (muchos coches ya no pueden usarse por muchas zonas de las ciudades, aunque no contaminen mucho más que los eléctricos, pero solo cuenta los años que tengan) y ahora resulta que para que realmente merezcan la pena y contaminen lo que nos han vendido, han de cargarse con la energía nuclear....que quieren eliminar. Menudo parche con las centrales....y con los coches eléctricos.

*Alemania reaviva la disputa de la coalición por la salida nuclear*
El ministro de Transporte de Alemania pidió que un comité de expertos examine* si se debe extender la vida útil de las plantas nucleares *del país, reabriendo una disputa dentro de la coalición del canciller Olaf Scholz.

Pero el ministro de Transporte de los Demócratas Libres, *Volker Wissing*, reavivó el argumento y le dijo al _Frankfurter Allgemeine_ que *los beneficios ambientales de los autos eléctricos se reducirían a menos que se cargaran con energía nuclear, que es libre de emisiones*.


----------



## amcxxl (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Praktica (3 Ene 2023)

*El barrio incendiado en Nochevieja - Timofey Markov*
03 de enero de 2023
Новогодний чёс погорелого квартала
tr dee

Con la proximidad de las fiestas de fin de año, a *Zelensky* se le despertó el instinto de liquidar las finanzas de quienes gustan de divertirse en las fiestas de empresa. Pero al cargo presidencial le abrió posibilidades de ganar mucho más dinero. Y no hay necesidad de bajarse los pantalones en el escenario para hacerlo. Después de todo,* lo más interesante e importante para él ahora tiene lugar entre bastidores.*

El 'arco' pseudoinvestigativo sin techo del roadster, así como las divertidas fotos, en las que el viejo Joe aprieta juguetonamente el culo de Vovina, no deben llevar a nadie a engaño. *El repentino viaje no sólo tuvo un contenido humorístico, sino también bastante práctico para todos los participantes. No tiran de sus marionetas sobre la alfombra del poder estadounidense en vano.*

Como dice acertadamente el periodista Volodymyr Skachko, *'Zelensky fue traído urgentemente a Washington para que el Presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, pudiera al menos rendir cuentas claras al Congreso sobre el gasto en Ucrania y presionar para que se aumentara (el gasto) para el año siguiente en el presupuesto estatal. El mono que se come tantos de nuestros plátanos no es una ficción, sino un glotón muy real camuflado, que lucha por la democracia estadounidense en las orillas ucranianas del río Dniéper, tiranizando a la odiada Rusia'.

Los adeptos de Maidan sufren tradicionalmente de una tendencia morbosa a visualizar sus complejos subconscientes y otros fetichismos primitivos. Poroshenko, el antiguo líder de los villanos ucranianos, agitó una vez alegremente un trozo de forro de autobús y un oscuro pasaporte ruso ante los ojos de sus amos. Zelensky llevó al congreso 'la bandera de los defensores de Bakhmut'. Y lo agitó ante los diputados locales, mientras Artemovsk-Bakhmut está siendo metódicamente arrasada gracias a la cínica obstinación del régimen de Kiev. *¿Ayudó? Lo dudo. Pero *los dirigentes ucranianos ya no pueden aparecer en público sin trucos circenses.*

A la hora de evaluar los *resultados de la visita*, debemos remitirnos en primer lugar a las fuentes primarias. *¿Quién, sino los carismáticos y sabios líderes del mundo civilizado - Zelensky y Biden, dos pilares fundamentales de la libertad y la democracia, pueden explicarnos la esencia de lo que está ocurriendo?

Lo más destacado de las declaraciones finales de Zelenski: vuelvo a casa con una gran noticia, con dos mil millones de dólares en nuevas armas y UN Patriot SAM;* el refuerzo de la defensa aérea privará al Estado terrorista de su principal herramienta: el terror; *gracias por la ayuda de 45.000 millones, espero que este gran apoyo sea aceptado por el Congreso*; tener una visión clara de cómo se mejorará nuestra capacidad de defensa en los próximos meses; para mí una paz justa es no comprometer nuestro territorio y reparar todas las pérdidas.

*'Colega' Biden, por su parte, dijo que los estadounidenses estaban al tanto de las intenciones de Putin desde el otoño de 2021, e*n enero tenían un plan detallado para una 'invasión rusa' de la que había advertido personalmente a todo el mundo. Por lo tanto, las razones esgrimidas por Moscú para la Operación Militar Especial son falsas. Y la SVO es una agresión bárbara contra un país soberano. También dijo que Ucrania había ganado la batalla por Kyiv, Kharkiv, Kherson; *el pueblo de Ucrania había roto los planes agresivos de Putin; los aliados habían suministrado a Ucrania 2.000 tanques y otros vehículos blindados, 800 sistemas de artillería y dos millones de proyectiles; Putin estaba utilizando ahora el invierno como arma, los rusos estaban atacando infraestructuras civiles, lo que era una atrocidad; suministraríamos a Ucrania los últimos sistemas de defensa antiaérea, incluidos los SAM Patriot. *Nos aseguraremos de que los criminales de guerra rusos sean llevados ante la justicia; apoyaremos a Ucrania mientras exista; la transferencia de sistemas Patriot no puede considerarse una escalada del conflicto porque son armas de defensa; los planes de Putin en Ucrania ya han fracasado y no tendrán éxito.

Por si fuera poco, el Senado estadounidense votó el 22 de diciembre a favor de incluir una enmienda en el proyecto de presupuesto federal de 2023 para permitir la incautación de los activos congelados de empresarios rusos como consecuencia de las sanciones para su posterior transferencia a Ucrania.

*Es cierto que el reputado politólogo Rostislav Ishchenko tiene una opinión ligeramente distinta sobre la situación en los frentes ucranianos: 'La agrupación principal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas concentrada en la zona del NOAL es capaz no sólo de romper el frente de las FAU, que ya está próximo al colapso, sino también, en caso de que Ucrania no reciba a tiempo la ayuda masiva de EE.UU. y la UE, de llevar a cabo una ofensiva de considerable profundidad. Si las Fuerzas Armadas rusas consiguen impedir que las FAU creen un nuevo frente unido en las profundidades de la defensa (la resistencia focal en las grandes ciudades no cuenta), puede darse una situación en la que no quede nadie para ayudar a los estadounidenses*.

*Sin embargo, no discutamos con las autoridades intocables y asumamos que Putin ha perdido infamemente. ¿Por qué, entonces, Estados Unidos, junto con sus leales satélites, acumula una ayuda militar tan masiva y promete no detenerse ahí? *¿La agonía del régimen ruso' cuesta decenas de miles de millones de dólares en un momento en que al totalitario Putin no le quedan más armas que el invierno? 

*Como dicen los observadores de los recursos ucranianos más o menos adecuados, la 'ayuda a Ucrania' que se prometió a Zelensky en Estados Unidos no parece exactamente una ayuda a Ucrania. *Incluida en el presupuesto estadounidense, la ley de apoyo adicional a Ucrania prevé: 13.370 millones en ayuda económica; 4.920 millones en ayuda humanitaria (de los cuales el Departamento de Salud de EEUU recibirá la mitad para ayudar a los refugiados ucranianos); 28.400 millones en ayuda militar, que consiste en 9.000 millones para proporcionar a las FAU todo lo que necesiten, desde equipamiento hasta inteligencia; 11.880 millones para reponer en los arsenales de EEUU las armas ya entregadas a Ucrania; y 7.000 millones para el mando europeo de las tropas estadounidenses.

*Ucrania recibirá lo justo de los 45.000 millones para cerrar el agujero en el presupuesto estatal para 2023: unos 18.000 millones. Otros 18.000 millones de dólares serán aportados por la Unión Europea. El déficit total del futuro presupuesto de Ucrania supera los 36.000 millones de dólares. Además, el presupuesto estatal de Ucrania para 2023 es un presupuesto de guerra y supervivencia. Ni programas sociales, ni reconstrucción: sólo guerra en el frente y supervivencia del frente interno. El resto de la 'ayuda a Ucrania' lo gastarán los propios estadounidenses.

¿Tendrán los militares ucranianos suficiente 'celo' para luchar en condiciones de desastre social, cuando sus parientes en la retaguardia vivirán hambrientos en condiciones cercanas a lo primitivo? *Hasta ahora, la moral de las FAU se va mantiendo. *Pero cualquier sistema tiene una reserva limitada de fuerzas. Y es probable que los estadounidenses sean conscientes de ello y se den cuenta de que la ayuda al régimen de Kiev no será indefinida.*

'La influencia de los escépticos hacia Ucrania en la nueva Cámara de Representantes, liderada por los republicanos, pone nerviosa a Kiev por lo que ocurra después: no es seguro que los aplausos en el Congreso se conviertan en un talonario abierto el año que viene', señalan en este contexto los columnistas de Bloomberg.

Además, los periodistas del Washington Post creen que el propósito de la visita de Zelensky era pedir armas más potentes para aumentar la capacidad de Ucrania de lanzar una gran ofensiva contra las fuerzas rusas fortificadas el año próximo. Mientras tanto, según el periódico, existe 'la preocupación en el Capitolio de que los republicanos de la Cámara de Representantes puedan retirar su apoyo cuando ganen el pulso en enero de 2023 y surja un nuevo equilibrio político'. Algunos legisladores estrechamente relacionados con el expresidente Donald Trump han expresado su escepticismo o su oposición frontal a seguir apoyando la guerra en el extranjero.'

A este respecto, el Washington Post predice tres escenarios para la evolución futura y el fin de la guerra en Ucrania, que implican negociaciones con Rusia. Dos de las opciones implican la pérdida de territorios ucranianos arrebatados por Rusia, mientras que la tercera implica la retirada completa de las tropas rusas. *Sin embargo, el Presidente Vladimir Zelenski dejó claro en una reunión con Joe Biden que sólo apoya la opción con la completa desocupación de 'todos los territorios ucranianos'.

Así pues, cuanto más crece en Estados Unidos la cuestión de las nuevas ayudas al régimen de Kiev, más se ilusionan Zelensky y todo su 'bloque del 95' con su importancia personal en la escena geopolítica mundial. No es un buen augurio para los ucranianos.* Porque *las autoridades de Kiev*, al parecer, han perdido por fin la moral y *han decidido no escatimar en carne de cañón *ucraniana *para satisfacer las ambiciones políticas de Occidente y las necesidades financieras de sus familias.

Sin embargo, la mayoría de los críticos coinciden en que la última gira estadounidense de Zelensky no puede considerarse demasiado exitosa para ambas partes. La prensa occidental no escatima críticas al mendigo de Kiev y se pregunta cada vez más con qué buen fin el dinero de los contribuyentes locales vuela al agujero negro de Ucrania. *¿Dónde está el límite razonable a la escalada de este conflicto? ¿Por qué los dirigentes de Estados Unidos y Europa fomentan con sus propias manos la pobreza en sus propios países, juegan persistentemente con los nervios de los votantes y aumentan las posibilidades de que se desencadene una catástrofe nuclear mundial?

*En Ucrania, el descontento de las aterrorizadas 'masas populares' también crece lentamente. Las imágenes de Zelensky abrazando a Biden les hacen cada vez menos ilusión. Los primeros pájaros han volado en forma de concentraciones de madres y esposas de soldados, así como de ciudadanos descontentos por la falta de calefacción y electricidad en sus hogares en medio de unas tarifas municipales draconianas.* Akhmetov, es cierto, si hemos de creer a la revista ucraniana Forbes, casi ha restablecido su capital de antes de la guerra, que ascendía a 4.200 millones de dólares. Pero, ¿hasta qué punto sus 'éxitos económicos' personales pueden contribuir a la estabilidad social a escala nacional? La respuesta a esta pregunta se busca frenéticamente en el despacho del presidente ucraniano.

*También es digno de mención el hecho de que, inmediatamente después de su visita a Estados Unidos, Zelensky visitó por enésima vez la 'fraternal' Polonia. Obviamente, no se trataba sólo de una necesidad logística. Se mire como se mire, es Varsovia quien toca el primer violín en el tándem de vasallos de Europa del Este de Estados Unidos. *Al parecer, *el siguiente contacto de trabajo con el presidente Duda tuvo lugar después de que Volodymyr Oleksandrovych recibiera nuevas instrucciones no públicas relativas a una mayor interacción ucraniano-polaca no sólo en el campo de batalla.* Dos pacíficos tractoristas polacos ya se han convertido en víctimas de esta cooperación. ¿Y si este sacrificio es sólo el principio?

Sin embargo, dejemos a un lado las especulaciones y volvamos a la oficialidad.* 'Creo que compartimos la misma visión, y esa visión es una Ucrania libre, independiente, próspera y segura, ambos queremos que esta guerra termine. Si Putin tiene la dignidad de hacer lo correcto y retirar las tropas', dijo Biden. *Mientras tanto, Estados Unidos y sus aliados se centrarán en seguir 'ayudando a Ucrania a tener éxito en el campo de batalla'. 'Y el día en que el Presidente Zelensky esté dispuesto a hablar con los rusos, podrá tener éxito porque antes ganará en el campo de batalla', afirmó el dirigente estadounidense.

*Dejando a un lado la habitual diarrea verbal occidental sobre 'libertad y democracia', preguntémonos en esencia: ¿para qué mierda se convertirá Ucrania de repente en un país próspero después de la guerra, cuando los restos de su industria e infraestructura sean ruinas humeantes? *La cara enfurruñada e hinchada del presidente de un país arruinado no nos da respuesta a esta pregunta retórica. Pocos años después de su retirada de los escenarios, el *vivaracho payaso* se ha convertido en un evasor que envejece rápidamente y se lucra con la muerte de sus conciudadanos. En su ingenua simplicidad, cree que acabará salvándose gracias a una indulgencia del buen Tío Joe americano. Sin embargo, *tarde o temprano tendrá que pagar personalmente por esta maldita empresa.*


----------



## Iskra (3 Ene 2023)

Mientras los líderes de la OTAN afirman que 20.000 militares de Ucrania fueron entrenados en los países la Unión Europea, Prigozhin informó casualmente que más de 10.000 soldados recibieron entrenamiento de combate bajo el mando de los instructores del grupo Wagner en un centro de entrenamiento en Krasnodar.

Resulta que Wagner entrenó la mitad del número de tropas de toda la Unión Europea. Y solo es el principio.


----------



## España1 (3 Ene 2023)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Si lo ordenan los EEUU se hace.



this. Que nos vamos a chupar la reconstrucción de ucrania ni cotiza


----------



## El Veraz (3 Ene 2023)

El rublo en la mierda, como toda Rusonazia. Es lo que tiene ser Zerdos genoZidas:









Putin permitirá que los "países no amigos" paguen sus deudas de gas con sus respectivas monedas - El Periódico de la Energía


Los países europeos podrán pagar sus deudas con euros o sus monedas en vez de en rublos como exigió Rusia desde abril pasado.




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> this. Que nos vamos a chupar la reconstrucción de ucrania ni cotiza



Hombre con un poco de suerte, si Rusia gana, se quedan con todo el país y que paguen la cuenta como corresponde. Desde luego iba a ser una victoria agridulce, porque les va a salir por un cojón de pato.


----------



## España1 (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Hombre con un poco de suerte, si Rusia gana, se quedan con todo el país y que paguen la cuenta como corresponde. Desde luego iba a ser una victoria agridulce, porque les va a salir por un cojón de pato.



Rusia se quedará sólo un cacho. El resto a la UE


----------



## MrMaster (3 Ene 2023)

Flu Or Stroke? Hezbollah Leader's Hospitalization Sets Off Intense Speculation | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com






Los medios regionales informan que el secretario general de Hezbolá, Hassan Nasrallah, se encuentra en un hospital de Beirut y se dice que se encuentra en estado grave

Los medios israelíes *afirman que Nasrallah sufrió un derrame cerebral* después de que un importante discurso del viernes fuera cancelado inesperadamente.


----------



## JAGGER (3 Ene 2023)

El Veraz dijo:


> El rublo en la mierda, como toda Rusonazia. Es lo que tiene ser Zerdos genoZidas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero cómo puede ser si el rublo tiene respaldo en oro y en los inagotables recursos naturales de Mamaruskia?


----------



## Javier Garrido (3 Ene 2023)

Bartleby dijo:


> José Mota renueva con TVE una temporada más.



No ha sorprendido para bien, otro pro-ukro, fruto de su ignorancia, a eso lo achaco, no creo que sea mala persona.

Si sabria lo que hay en el fondo, no habria hecho eso, , eso tambien demuestra la ignorancia que gastan lo creadores de contenido de los medios.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Al 90 % de la audiencia de ese programa hay que explicarles que Jose Mota está parodiando una escena de "El Gran Dictador" de Chaplin que a su vez estaba parodiando a Hitler. Enésima comparación estupida entre Putin y Hitler ... Es un recurso fácil para que la gente simple asocie a Putin con algo malo aunque realmente no hay comparación posible.



Efectivamente, no creo que la mayoria de la gente conozca esta escena del "gran Dictador".... Aqui lo unico q destaca es el nivel de mercantilismo de jose mota.... una pena


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (3 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Según la historia de Makiivka.
> 
> Los cuentos de hadas sobre "se encontraron en los teléfonos celulares y la actividad de Internet, ellos mismos tienen la culpa", por favor dígalos en otro lugar.
> 
> ...



De lo que comentas no hay ninguna prueba.... Y, a veces, me haces sospechar que detrás de esa bandera rusa tuya hay una forma muy sutil de trolear.. ¿Que pretendes) ¿Generar un clima interno de desconfianza?

Observo que no es la primera vez que te veo este tipo de comentarios quinta columnistas sin pruebas. Una cosa es hablar de ineptitud y otra muy diferente es afirmar sin pruebas que ha habido una traición.

Yo lo que observo es que una noticia lamentable se está magnificando para ocultar lo que esta pasando en estos momentos en el Donbass donde parece que los ucranianos estan perdiendo dia tras dia ingentes cantidades de efectivos.

Paciencia, en poco tiempo, sabremos quien tiene razón...


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2023)

El cómico como gráfico...

_*❗Hemos alcanzado el "pico de Zelensky", es decir, el punto en el que la excesiva promoción
de este personaje ha llegado al límite, y ahora su popularidad caerá en picado.

❗Ucrania pierde 141 veces más soldados per cápita al día que EEUU durante la guerra de Vietnam.
Tiene Occidente algún plan para evitar esta "masacre"?

❗Es probable que los republicanos reduzcan significativamente el apoyo financiero a Ucrania
(Un pronóstico similar ya fue expresado por Scott Ritter en mi entrevista).

❗La posición de Occidente (Francia, Alemania e incluso EEUU) se ha vuelto menos rígida. 
Ya no se habla de devolver Crimea, sino de intentar devolver el territorio que Rusia ocupó 
después del 24 de febrero".

Resumiendo, el profesor da varias predicciones:

✅La aventura ucraniana será un punto de inflexión que pondrá fin a la hegemonía estadounidense.
*_
*✅Los neoconservadores que arrastraron a EEUU a esta catástrofe volverán a no ser castigados 
por sus crímenes. Igual que ocurrió después de Irak, Afganistán, etc.*

t.me/ukr_leaks_eng/...


----------



## ROBOTECH (3 Ene 2023)

Analicemos los hechos de las últimas horas:

Primero los ucranianos atacaron con HIMARS el alojamiento de varios cientos de soldados rusos.

Los rusos contestaron atacando un cuartel militar en Druzhivka y un aeródromo ucraniano, además de nuevos misiles Geran por el país:






Ni siquiera con saliva, a pelito. A la mierda la base aérea de Ucrania


PUM, atención señora ha llegado el chatarrero, recogemos toda clase de aviones, helicópteros, radares, torres, edificios militares y hangares directamente en la puerta de su base, no deje pasar esta oportunidad




www.burbuja.info









Ataque contra la base de la fuerzas especiales de Ucrania, 180 muertos, contando mercenarios y oficiales.


https://warnews247.gr/rosikes-pyravlikes-omovronties-ktypithike-vasi-natoikou-oplismou-i-elit-ton-oukranikon-ed-nekroi-dytikoi-axiomatikoi-180-misthoforoi-smini-shahed-136-sarosan-to-kievo/




www.burbuja.info





El gobierno ruso podría hacer mucho más de lo que están haciendo pero están usando las muertes de sus soldados y civiles como mártires para ganar capital político entre su pueblo.
De esta forma el pueblo ruso se une a favor de la guerra, y consiguen que Occidente no le pueda dar mucho bombo para movilizar a su población.

Primero dejan que los medios globalistas celebren la muerte y destrucción de un cuartel de soldados rusos, y luego revientan 2 o 3 a Ucrania, de forma que quede muy mal publicar lo malo que es Putin cuando tu medio celebraba lo mismo hace menos de 24 horas.
Al mismo tiempo la picadora sigue.
Esta dinámica lleva meses en funcionamiento.

En Rusia han visto la necesidad de unir a su pueblo en torno a esta guerra e involucrar al país entero, más que verla como algo externo. Por lo que pueda pasar.

Los medios de las putillas otanistas como El Inmundo desesperan viendo que cada vez menos gente hace clicks en sus noticias sobre Ucrania, por culpa de la táctica rusa de perfil bajo.


----------



## Nefersen (3 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> Rusia se quedará sólo un cacho. El resto a la UE



Rusia se quedará el cacho donde está toda la minería, el gas y el petróleo.
La EU se quedará con la riqueza multicultural de los millones de refugees ucranianos.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2023)

Llegará el momento estelar en 2023?

Como dice Martyanov, la OTAN quedará cegada, todas las comunicaciones cortadas, 
todos los radares-electrónicos sin energía y todo lo que no esté marcado con una "Z"
estará en la lista de objetivos.

¿Primavera?
¿Verano?

Como un chaval esperando la golosina.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Al 90 % de la audiencia de ese programa hay que explicarles que Jose Mota está parodiando una escena de "El Gran Dictador" de Chaplin que a su vez estaba parodiando a Hitler. Enésima comparación estupida entre Putin y Hitler ... Es un recurso fácil para que la gente simple asocie a Putin con algo malo aunque realmente no hay comparación posible.



No puede ser, ¿Sólo un 10% de la audiencia conoce la escena y sabe de donde viene? Pero si hasta tiene biopic el chaplin.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Ene 2023)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Primero los ucranianos atacaron con HIMARS el alojamiento de varios cientos de soldados rusos.
> 
> Los rusos contestaron atacando un cuartel militar en Druzhivka



De ser cierto, nos dejaría una inquietante pregunta ¿Por qué los rusos no han atacao ese cuartel militar en 10 meses de hoperación hespecialita?


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Ene 2023)

Nefersen dijo:


> Rusia se quedará el cacho donde está toda la minería, el gas y el petróleo.
> La EU se quedará con la riqueza multicultural de los millones de refugees ucranianos.



Y tu te quedarás con la misma cara de tonto.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2023)

Algún 'fogonero' sabe qué misil se utilizó para este ataque?

Dicen que la "firma" de la explosión no parece ser del tipo que se ve con un misil Kalibr.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Mabuse dijo:


> No puede ser, ¿Sólo un 10% de la audiencia conoce la escena y sabe de donde viene? Pero si hasta tiene biopic el chaplin.



¿Qué puedes esperar de gente que TODAVÍA mira la tele?


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso te lo puedo decir yo como picolero de guardia, se van a untar el hígado en oro, hay pico de petróleo y conservan la capacidad de su producción, así como su distribución YYYYYY LA MONEDA EN LA QUE SE VENDE.
> 
> Un combo IMBATIBLE.



vamos a ver pikolero si te estudias el manual de visión remota de la CIA y lo practicas bien, profundizando con tu visión remota veras que España está asentada en un mar de petróleo y gas, pero los anglos no nos dejan extraerlo ya que nos vendríamos arriba y seriamos un peligro para ellos, lo entiendes ahora.


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> El encabezado tiene un error clamoroso. Son las pérdidas de la OTAN, no de Ucrania. Los nazis jamás tuvieron 7000 tanques y vehículos acorazados, o 200 helicópteros y 400 aviones.



ni haciendo leasing a la fábrica del Panthera llegaron a eso ni hitler vamos


----------



## Karma bueno (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (3 Ene 2023)

Parece que "alguien" ha autorizado al gobierno polaco a decir lo que realmente piensa del gobierno ucraniano.

Siempre me ha chirriado que el gobierno de Polonia, que conoce perfectamente la historia de Bandera y los genocidios de Volhyn, los crimenes e ideología nazi de esa gente, los haya estado apoyando todo este tiempo. No me cabía en la cabeza que un pais que fue invadido por Hitler y que sufrió la exterminación y el genocidio por parte de los hitlerianos y banderistas, tuviera la desverguenza de apoyarlos y abrazarlos en público como ha estado haciendo Duda, solo porque luchan contra los herederos del otro estado criminal como fue para Polonia la Unión Soviética.

Esto huele raro, que Polonia de repente se sienta mal con una foto del general, lider militar de Ucrania, que tiene pinta de ser el que acabará sucediendo a Zelenski, debe venir de más arriba. No me extrañaría que los anglos hayan comenzado a desmontar el chiringuito comenzando por la disminución del apoyo ideológico polaco. Puede ser una de las primeras señales para algún tipo de negociación.









Ukraiński parlament gloryfikuje Banderę. Jest reakcja premiera Morawieckiego - PCH24.pl


Jesteśmy skrajnie krytyczni wobec jakiegokolwiek gloryfikowania Stepana Bandery, nie może tu być żadnego niuansowania. W następnej rozmowie z premierem Ukrainy Denysem Szmyhalem powiem o tym bardzo, bardzo jednoznacznie – podkreślił premier Mateusz Morawiecki. Dzisiaj Werchowna Rada opublikowała...




pch24.pl




2 DE ENERO DE 2023

*El parlamento ucraniano glorifica a Bandera. Hay una reacción del primer ministro Morawiecki*
#banderismo #Mateusz Morawiecki #PIS Masacre de #Volyn #Ucrania #nacionalismo ucraniano #volyn





(foto PAP/Radek Pietruszka)

*Somos extremadamente críticos con cualquier exaltación de Stepan Bandera, aquí no puede haber matices. En la próxima conversación con el Primer Ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmyhal, lo diré muy, muy claramente, subrayó el Primer Ministro Mateusz Morawiecki. Hoy, Verkhovna Rada publicó una publicación antirrusa en las redes sociales, con citas del principal ideólogo de la filosofía criminal. *

Durante la conferencia de prensa del lunes, se le preguntó al primer ministro sobre la conmemoración del cumpleaños de Stepan Bandera en los perfiles de la Verkhovna Rada de Ucrania. El domingo, en el 114 aniversario del nacimiento de Stepan Bandera, el Consejo Supremo (parlamento) de Ucrania publicó en Twitter una foto del comandante en jefe del ejército ucraniano, el general Valery Zaluzhny, bajo el retrato del líder de la UPA, y citó varias citas de libros escritos por Bandera.

“Cuando una nación elige entre el pan y la libertad por el pan, finalmente lo pierde todo, incluido el pan. Si una nación elige la libertad, entonces tendrá el pan que ha creado y nadie se lo quitará. (…) La victoria completa y definitiva del nacionalismo ucraniano llegará cuando el imperio ruso deje de existir”, recordaban las palabras de Bandera en el post, ya no disponible en Twitter.

“Actualmente, hay una lucha contra el imperio ruso. Y estas directrices de Stepan Bandera son bien conocidas por el comandante en jefe de las fuerzas armadas”, agregó el parlamento ucraniano en las redes sociales.

Al ser consultado sobre este asunto, el primer ministro enfatizó que *"somos extremadamente críticos, muy, muy negativos, ante cualquier exaltación o incluso mención de Bandera"*. "En mi primera conversación con el primer ministro de Ucrania, Denys Shmyhal, después de lo sucedido, lo diré muy, muy claramente", anunció el primer ministro.

"Aquí no hay matices: si la Verkhovna Rada se parece a esta figura que fue el ideólogo de esos tiempos criminales, los tiempos de la guerra, recordemos que todo esto sucedió bajo la ocupación alemana, estos terribles crímenes ucranianos, por el bien general, también vale la pena recordarlo: en lo más mínimo. En gran medida, *es imposible ponerse de acuerdo sobre la indulgencia para aquellos que no quieren admitir que ese terrible genocidio fue algo inimaginable y hacer una expiación completa, una admisión completa de culpa*. , dijo el jefe de gobierno.


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo mejor es saber a quién se lo están comprando ahora otra vez...
> 
> Recordemos que Usa importa petróleo de Canadá...Méjico...y RUSIA.
> El 8% de las importaciones usanas de petróleo, son rusas.
> ...



y tú les vendes algo a los usanos eh?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2023)

Mabuse dijo:


> No puede ser, ¿Sólo un 10% de la audiencia conoce la escena y sabe de donde viene? Pero si hasta tiene biopic el chaplin.



Biopic?....la gente piensa que eso es un yogurt.


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Conocer la capacidad actual de producción de aviones de combate y helicópteros de ataque de Rusia debe como el santo grial de la inteligencia militar
> Actualmente estaban fabricando creo que del orden de unos 30 aviones de combate al año, aunque su capacidad de planta esta muy infrautilizada
> La cuestión es el grado de independencia de la producción de equipos esenciales occidentales, o la posibilidad de sustituirlos, y cual es su capacidad de incrementar la producción a corto plazo
> Sustituir ciertos componentes, especialmente de electrónica puede ser tarea imposible a corto e incluso a medio plazo. Una modernización o cambio de componentes puede tardar años en desarrollarse en aeronáutica
> ...



el problema no son los aviones son los pilotos loa que no deben faltar


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> y tú les vendes algo a los usanos eh?



Coreanos, que son casi lo mismo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2023)

Susto o muerte?



*El ejército ruso destruyó el escalón ucraniano que transportaba el HIMARS MLRS.*
Hoy, 09:42

El ejército ruso destruyó un escalón (creo que el traductor con escalón se refiere a almacén) militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que transportaba dos MLRS HIMARS estadounidenses y cuatro lanzadores Vampiro checos, así como una gran cantidad de municiones 

El golpe se dio en el momento en que el escalón con equipo llegó a la estación Druzhkovka en la RPD. Este asentamiento está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. El momento de la llegada fue captado por la cámara del canal de televisión francés TMC, cuyo corresponsal acaba de transmitir en vivo.

Las imágenes muestran claramente una poderosa explosión, como resultado de la cual no solo se destruyeron equipos militares y municiones, sino también una gran cantidad de personal. Fuentes ucranianas informan que las pérdidas irreparables de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Druzhkovka ya han superado la marca de cien personas. Se destaca que esta cifra no es definitiva.

Según otras fuentes, en Druzhkovka, como resultado de un ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, fue atacado el edificio de la pista de hielo de Altair, donde estaban estacionadas las tropas ucranianas. La tercera versión: el golpe recayó en el complejo hotelero "MAN".


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Coreanos, que son casi lo mismo



envases para kimchi?


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Y con millones de hogares en situación de pobreza energética. Incluyendo la pobreza energética oculta (que es cuando el gasto desciende a menos de la mitad de lo requerido ya que no pueden afrontar el coste) la cosa andará por el 30 por ciento o más de los hogares españoles.
> 
> No es algo para frivolizar o cachondearse, vamos.



me recuerda el blues ese de ''buenos días tristeza...'' el cómo va la gente ahora por la calle


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Suecia no forma parte ni de la Unión Europeda, ni de la OTAN, sin embargo, desde el 1 de Enero asume la presidencia de la Unión Europea. Todo muy democrático, como podemos comprobar. Estupendo y fantástico.
> 
> La Suède prend la tête de l’UE, déterminée à défendre le libre-échange



ya como en tu casa mandas tu y haces lo que tu mujer te mande, ella lo vale y lo sabes


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2023)

Nefersen dijo:


> Rusia se quedará el cacho donde está toda la minería, el gas y el petróleo.
> La EU se quedará con la riqueza multicultural de los millones de refugees ucranianos.



La mina más grande de Europa se quedarán en breve 
*Артёмовское месторождение*









Discover Ukraine : Places : Eastern : Donetsk : Soledar (Salt-mine)


Mines can be safe. The unique mines of Soledar prove this suggestion. In their depths, salt is mined and tours are given through the caverns.



discover-ukraine.info













Soledar Salt Mine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Habría que aclarar a continuación si esa afirmación implica consecuentemente que están dispuestos hasta a "morir" por una quimera llamada "Ucrania", o si por el contrario antes de llegar a esa "solución final" existe alguna posibilidad de negociación?!
> Yo por ejemplo, antes de morir, estaria dispuesto hasta a ceder Ceuta y Melilla, e incluso Catalunya y el País Vasco, y ya puestos hasta toda España y Portugal.
> Me considero pues una persona transigente, conciliadora y ecléctica



una cosa esta clara este conflicto demuestra que el número de tontos inútiles de la sociedad actual es muy elevado, al parecer la idiocracia deseada está llegando.


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

Mabuse dijo:


> Como aquí los reyes magos.



aja monárquico y partidario de los camellos de las drojas, te pille


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bueno, tampoco esta tan lejos de la realidad, Eduardo Jalife ya avisa de la palestinización de los mexicanos que son mayoría en TEXAS pero no quieren reconocerlo así que el censo en EEUU los trata como latinos y los pierde entre papeles.
> 
> Si alguien a pensado que no hay planes para limpiarlos es que es idiota.



en Texas un día habrá tremenda balasera entre chicanos y texanos


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Hombre con un poco de suerte, si Rusia gana, se quedan con todo el país y que paguen la cuenta como corresponde. Desde luego iba a ser una victoria agridulce, porque les va a salir por un cojón de pato.











Mariupol rebuilt from ashes with large construction projects underway


Mariupol, one of the hot spots of fighting during the conflict, is coming back to a sense of normal living once again. RT contributor Eva Bartlett brings us more now on the efforts to rebuild the city...




odysee.com


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mariupol rebuilt from ashes with large construction projects underway
> 
> 
> Mariupol, one of the hot spots of fighting during the conflict, is coming back to a sense of normal living once again. RT contributor Eva Bartlett brings us more now on the efforts to rebuild the city...
> ...



Esto tiene también mucho de publicidad y propaganda. Legítima por otra parte. Pero una cosa es comenzar un programa local de edificación o construcción de viviendas y otra hacerse cargo de un país destruido. Rusia no es una nación rica. No son los EEUU post 2GM. Si tiene que pagar la cuenta de esta guerra, las va a pasar putas.


----------



## mareas (3 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> vamos a ver pikolero si te estudias el manual de visión remota de la CIA y lo practicas bien, profundizando con tu visión remota veras que España está asentada en un mar de petróleo y gas, pero los anglos no nos dejan extraerlo ya que nos vendríamos arriba y seriamos un peligro para ellos, lo entiendes ahora.



Eso no te lo crees de verdad, no?


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Valores comunes


La imposición del discurso nacionalista como discurso nacional, un proceso que se ha producido de forma constante y abierta a lo largo de los últimos ocho años y que ha aumentado notablemente desde…




slavyangrad.es











Valores comunes


03/01/2023


La imposición del discurso nacionalista como discurso nacional, un proceso que se ha producido de forma constante y abierta a lo largo de los últimos ocho años y que ha aumentado notablemente desde febrero de 2014, ha supuesto para Ucrania ciertas contradicciones diplomáticas a lo largo de este tiempo. Ejemplo claro de ello han sido las relaciones con Israel, un país aliado y con el que Ucrania ha afirmado repetidamente compartir valores. Kiev, tanto en tiempos de Poroshenko como en tiempos de Zelensky, ha aspirado siempre a repetir el ejemplo israelí en diferentes aspectos, fundamentalmente en las relaciones de amistad -o dependencia- de Estados Unidos. Como uno de los países más financiados y armados por Estados Unidos, Israel no podía dejar de ser un ejemplo a seguir para Ucrania. De ahí que tanto Poroshenko como Zelensky hayan tratado de acercarse al Gobierno de Tel Aviv para resaltar la unidad de los dos países. Pero si Petro Poroshenko debió realizar la tradicional ofrenda floral protocolaria en Yad Vashem, el museo del Holocausto en Jerusalén, Zelensky se ha valido simplemente de su origen judío primero y de la guerra con Rusia después.

Pero pese a las buenas palabras, la dependencia de un mismo aliado, Estados Unidos, y unos valores compartidos -como el uso de la violencia contra el enemigo dentro de las fronteras consideradas como propias-, los desencuentros han sido notables y públicos en los últimos ocho años. Frente a otros países, que han evitado pronunciarse o que han justificado cualquier actuación, Israel no podía permitirse dejar de criticar públicamente ciertas medidas puestas en marcha por el Gobierno ucraniano. Así ha sucedido con el enaltecimiento de figuras y grupos que colaboraron con el nazismo, divisiones de las SS ahora normalizadas o las liturgias vinculadas a ese enaltecimiento. Frente a los países o bloques políticos como la Unión Europea, que reaccionaron en 2010 cuando Viktor Yuschenko nombró héroe de Ucrania a Stepan Bandera, pero que en los últimos años han evitado ver problemas en ello, Israel ha sido relativamente constante en sus críticas a las marchas de antorchas que solían celebrarse el 1 de enero para celebrar su nacimiento, al enaltecimiento oficial que supuso la legislación que hace héroes de figuras y grupos de lucharon “por la independencia de Ucrania en el siglo XX” colaborando con la Alemania nazi o a nombrar calles o incluso estadios de fútbol en honor a figuras como Roman Shujevich.

El enfrentamiento público más vergonzoso para Kiev se produjo en 2016, cuando Reuven Rivlin, presidente de Israel, recordó desde la tribuna del Parlamento de Ucrania el papel de ciertos grupos del nacionalismo ucraniano, fundamentalmente OUN, en el asesinato masivo de la población judía de Ucrania, masacrada por todo el país en asesinatos masivos, pero también en los pogromos que acompañaron a los primeros momentos de la invasión alemana. Como explicó Eduard Dolinsky, presidente del Comité Judío Ucraniano y firme luchador contra el revisionismo histórico que trata de borrar el colaboracionismo en crímenes como el Holocausto del expediente de OUN o UPA, en ciertos lugares del oeste de Ucrania, esos pogromos contra la población judía comenzaron incluso antes de la llegada de las tropas nazis y continuaron cuando esta se produjo. En aquel momento, Rivlin fue irremediablemente acusado de ser víctima de la propaganda soviética.

Presa de sus propias contradicciones, la postura israelí siempre ha carecido de coherencia. Aunque el revisionismo, o incluso negacionismo, del Holocausto había de ser considerado una línea roja, no lo era la venta de armamento para batallones entonces considerados como neonazis o portadores de simbología de inspiración nazi. El diario _Haaretz_ llegó a denunciar esas contradicciones con una imagen de un soldado del regimiento Azov portando un arma israelí, sin que eso supusiera problema alguno para el Gobierno. En esa misma línea, los mismos medios israelíes que normalizaron hace apenas dos semanas la visita de un contingente del regimiento Azov en su gira de propaganda, ayer criticaban un hilo publicado en la cuenta oficial de Twitter del Parlamento de Ucrania con expresa apología de Stepan Bandera. El hilo, que utilizaba una cita adjudicada (según algunas fuentes falsamente) al líder de OUN(B) en la que abiertamente especificaba que el objetivo era destruir Rusia, fue borrado ayer martes tras las críticas que habían surgido a través de las redes sociales de la tan explícita apología de quien lideró un grupo que colaboró con la Alemania de Hitler. El mensaje inicial mostraba a un sonriente Valery Zaluzhny frente al retrato del héroe de Ucrania Stepan Bandera, imagen publicada hace unas semanas por el propio comandante el jefe de las tropas ucranianas.

Los últimos diez meses han cambiado tendencias y objetivos geopolíticos y han eclipsado esas pequeñas disputas entre aliados que se habían producido a causa del enaltecimiento de colaboracionistas en el Holocausto. Al igual que otros países, Israel ha jugado en los diez meses de guerra rusoucraniana a un juego en el que ha tratado de mantener cierto equilibrio e incluso ha aspirado a ejercer de mediador. Sus buenas relaciones con ambos países hicieron el pasado febrero pensar al gobierno israelí que se encontraba en una posición óptima para lograr los beneficios que supone mediar en un conflicto en el que se mueven grandes intereses económicos. Ese papel le ha sido hábilmente arrebatado por Turquía, que ahora se beneficia de la venta de armas a Ucrania y de los flujos procedentes de su actuación como tercer país a través del cual Rusia trata de evadir las sanciones occidentales.

Al contrario que Turquía, Israel vio minadas sus aspiraciones por sus necesidades de mantener el equilibrio entre el apoyo a Ucrania y el intento de no alienar a Rusia, algo que continúa actualmente con el nuevo Gobierno de Binyamin Netanyahu. Israel no podía permitirse cumplir las exigencias de Kiev, que durante meses ha insistido públicamente en la obligación moral del Gobierno israelí de suministrar a Ucrania su _Iron Dome_, su escudo antimisiles. Esa entrega haría peligrar la impunidad con la que Israel es capaz de violar el espacio aéreo sirio para sus ataques “_contra Irán_” en Siria, cuyos cielos están controlados por la Federación Rusa, que hasta ahora ha dado vía libre a Tel Aviv.

La movilización de recursos y la centralidad que ha adquirido la guerra en Ucrania en los últimos diez meses ha reforzado la figura de Zelensky y ha creado en el Gobierno ucraniano la apariencia de obligación de suministrar todo lo exigido por Kiev. Zelensky personalmente, pero también su círculo más cercano, han afeado pública y repetidamente a Tel Aviv limitarse a la ayuda humanitaria y a la recepción de refugiados en sus suministros a Ucrania. A pesar de las exigencias, ni el pasado Gobierno ni el actual han mostrado interés alguno en poner en peligro su capacidad de bombardear Siria a su antojo por la entrega de armas antiaéreas a Ucrania.

La pasada semana, esa disputa geopolítica se plasmó en la Asamblea General de Naciones Unidas en una votación en la que la mayoría de países votó a favor de remitir la cuestión palestina a la Corte Penal Internacional, que según la resolución debe pronunciarse sobre la ocupación israelí de los territorios palestinos. La resolución se aprobó con el voto contrario de Estados Unidos y algunos de sus socios y el rechazo implícito o explícito de gran parte de la Unión Europea (que con excepciones como Polonia, Países Bajos o Portugal se abstuvo o rechazó la propuesta).

_Axios_ ha publicado estos días los entresijos de la negociación entre Ucrania e Israel en torno al voto de Kiev en esta cuestión, con ambos ejecutivos utilizando el voto como forma de presión a la otra parte en busca de sus intereses particulares. Según el medio estadounidense, el Gobierno israelí exigió al ucraniano su voto contrario a la resolución. En lugar de ello, Tel Aviv recibió de Kiev una propuesta: Ucrania votaría tal y como exigía Israel a cambio de armamento antiaéreo. La negativa israelí a arriesgar sus privilegios en Siria a cambio de un voto que no iba a cambiar el resultado final -el apoyo a la causa de Palestina en la ONU es mayoritario a pesar de la postura de los países occidentales- provocó la espantada de Ucrania, que simplemente no se presentó a la votación.

Apenas unas horas antes, el presidente ucraniano había dado la bienvenida al Gobierno de Netanyahu, que ha llegado al poder reivindicando el derecho judío sobre todas las tierras que ocupa, incluida Cisjordania. En su mensaje, Zelensky deseaba suerte al nuevo presidente en la búsqueda de seguridad del país y resaltaba la “cercana cooperación de Ucrania para reforzar nuestros vínculos y enfrentarnos a retos comunes, lograr la prosperidad y la victoria sobre el mal”. Una afirmación muy similar a lo afirmado por _Gandalf_, miembro del regimiento Azov que visitó hace unos días Israel y que dejando atrás sus pasadas declaraciones negacionistas del Holocausto, afirmó que “ve a Israel y Ucrania en el mismo bando, el los civilizados luchando contra los no civilizados en una lucha por el futuro de la humanidad”. Es difícil no ver en ese “mal” y esos “no civilizados” una referencia a Palestina y un paralelismo entre el trato de Israel a la población palestina con el dado por Ucrania a la población de Donbass. Sin embargo, Ucrania e Israel tienen también otro enemigo común, Irán, chivo expiatorio elegido por Kiev y demonizado por el uso de drones iraníes en los ataques con misiles rusos, que son, en realidad, los causantes de los daños en las infraestructuras ucranianas, mientras que los drones son utilizados fundamentalmente como señuelo. En cualquier caso, ni el enaltecimiento del Holocausto, ni ciertos choques geopolíticos van a romper una alianza que verdaderamente está basada en “valores comunes”.


----------



## Praktica (3 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> ¿Será verdad? ¿El grupo Wagner se marcha?



Tuiters-Reutrers rajando...
solo cuando se retire la PMC NATO
cuando 'apalabras' la disolución de tu patria y mermas su defensa a sabiendas eres un Traidor, Mijail Sergeievich. O un quintacolummna.
sírvase moncloa de contratar a wagner parta la defensa de ceuta, melillla... PMC OTAN no las cubre, Moroco es coto usano-judeo. Marga ya estás tardando.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Ene 2023)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Qué puedes esperar de gente que TODAVÍA mira la tele?



La primera vez que vi "El Gran Dictador" fue en la tele. Aunque había visto ya fots de la peli en un libro.


----------



## Mabuse (3 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> aja monárquico y partidario de los camellos de las drojas, te pille



Se equivoca hustec de medio a imedio, yo soy más de dromedarios.


----------



## dabuti (3 Ene 2023)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
3 ENE, 06:30
*Drones de reconocimiento de pequeño tamaño llegan para las tropas rusas en la zona de operaciones especiales de Ucrania*
Los últimos drones producidos por la firma tecnológica rusa Syomka s vozdukha son dos o tres veces más baratos que los vehículos aéreos no tripulados chinos DJI Mavic.

MOSCÚ, 3 de enero. /TASS/. Los drones de reconocimiento de pequeño tamaño denominados Binokl (Binocular) comenzaron a llegar para las tropas rusas en la zona de operaciones militares especiales en Ucrania, dijo el martes un portavoz del fabricante de drones a TASS.
Los últimos drones producidos por la firma tecnológica rusa Syomka s vozdukha son dos o tres veces más baratos que los vehículos aéreos no tripulados (UAV) chinos DJI Mavic empleados activamente en operaciones de combate, dijo el portavoz de la compañía, Dmitry Zubarev.
El dron ruso está equipado con una cámara termográfica compacta capaz de descubrir las fuerzas y capacidades enemigas en cualquier momento del día o de la noche y también tiene la capacidad de lanzar granadas.
“Las entregas de estos drones Binokl han comenzado. Estos drones pueden operar tanto de día como de noche y los contratos ya se han firmado. Hay pocos de nuestros dispositivos allí [en la zona de operaciones militares especiales] pero su número está aumentando gradualmente”, dijo. dijo, especificando que las entregas involucraron varias docenas de UAV.

El dron Binokl se presentó en la exposición Aeronet 2035 en Moscú en noviembre.


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
31 de diciembre de 2022 - 2 de enero de 2023

Las zonas fronterizas de Rusia:

▪Las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea rusas derriban un dron de reconocimiento de las AFU cerca de Voronezh. No hubo bajas ni heridos.

▪ En la región de Briansk, un UAV ucraniano alcanzó una central eléctrica en el distrito de Klimovsk, causando problemas temporales de suministro eléctrico en los asentamientos.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon zonas residenciales en la región de Belgorod: fueron alcanzados edificios residenciales en Shebekino, Murom, Vyazovoye y Novaya Nelidovka. Los civiles no resultaron heridos.

▪ Los medios de defensa aérea rusos interceptaron drones enemigos cerca de Sebastopol y Simferopol.

Región de Kiev (mapa):

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos de formaciones ucranianas en Kiev: atacaron CHP-5, zonas de posiciones de defensa antiaérea y la ubicación de bases de mercenarios extranjeros.

Región de Khmelnitsky (mapa):

▪ Las tropas rusas atacaron el sábado los emplazamientos del 8º Regimiento Separado de las FDS de Ucrania y del 383 Regimiento Separado de VANT en Khmelnitsky.

Dirección Starobelsk (mapa):

▪ En la sección Kupiansko-Svatovsky, unidades de la 14ª ombra y 114ª obr TRO de las AFU están explorando posiciones rusas con drones y artilleros de vanguardia cerca de Olshany, Pervomaisky y Kislovka.

▪ En la zona de Liman, el mando ucraniano se prepara para una ofensiva a gran escala sobre Kreminna. Los drones enemigos están explorando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en los alrededores de Dibrova, Kremenna y Belogorovka.

Dirección soledar (mapa):

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), unidades del 57º IRGC intentaron recapturar posiciones en la periferia sureste de Bakhmut. Las fuerzas rusas rechazaron el ataque y el enemigo se retiró a sus posiciones iniciales con pérdidas.
➖Al noreste de Bajmut, los combatientes de las PMC de Wagner establecieron el control sobre dos bastiones de pelotón cerca de Podgorodne y siete posiciones de tiro al noroeste de la línea Bajmutskoye-Soledar.
➖Al suroeste, las fuerzas rusas prosiguen su asalto a un bastión de las AFU en Kleshcheyevka.

▪ En el sector de Soledar, unidades de asalto de la PMC de Wagner avanzan sobre Soledar desde la dirección de Bakhmutskyi y Yakovlevka. Las tropas rusas también están asaltando posiciones enemigas en dirección a Razdolovka y Veseloye.

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios civiles en Chmyrovka, Pervomaisk, Stakhanov y Rubizhne con MLRS HIMARS: al menos ocho civiles heridos, entre ellos un niño de 14 años.

Dirección Donetsk (mapa):

▪ Las unidades de fusiles motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen empujando al enemigo hacia las afueras occidentales de Marinka.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas dispararon artillería de cañón y cohetes contra zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk: un alojamiento militar ruso en Makiivka fue alcanzado, confirmándose al menos 70 muertos.

Región de Zaporizhzhya (mapa):

▪ Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas recuperaron el control de Dorozhnyanka en el sector de Pohovka, y el enemigo se retiró con pérdidas a las líneas de reserva.
➖ Un DRG ruso realizó una incursión contra posiciones ucranianas al norte de Novopokrovka.
➖ Unidades de la 56ª brigada de las AFU planean una contraofensiva en la línea Bilohorye-Charyvnoye.

▪ En el sector de Orekhovsky, el mando ucraniano desplazó fuerzas adicionales a Shcherbaki, así como en las inmediaciones de Yegorivka y Omelnyk.

▪ El lunes, las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea rusas derribaron un dron de reconocimiento enemigo en Berdyansk. Los civiles no sufrieron daños.

Frente Sur. Dirección Kherson:

▪ La artillería rusa ha disparado contra posiciones enemigas en Kherson, Tokarevka, Gavrilovka, Kachkarovka y Tyaginka. El lunes, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron un almacén cerca de un embarcadero de barcos en Ochakov.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales en Hola Prystan, Novaya Kakhovka y Aleshki. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Crónica de los ataques e intercambios de disparos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 2 al 3 de enero de 2023

▪ Los medios de defensa aérea rusos derribaron durante la noche drones enemigos cerca de Sebastopol y Simferopol.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron las zonas de concentración de las AFU en Lipovka y Yelino, en la región de Chernihiv, y en Volfino, Pavlovka y Pokrovka, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las tropas rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Ogurtsovo, Kamenka, Strelecheya y Staritsa.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron las acumulaciones de hombres y vehículos blindados de las formaciones ucranianas en Dvurechna, Kupyansk, Berestove y Terny.

El enemigo bombardeó Ploshchanka, Dibrowa y Krasnopopivka.

▪ Durante la noche, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron un punto de despliegue de las AFU en la pista de hielo y un depósito de municiones en Druzhkivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas atacaron las zonas de concentración de las AFU en Bajmut, Soledar, Kleshcheyevka y Dyleyevka.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Avdiyivka, Veseloye, Heorhiyevka y Vodyane.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon con artillería de cañón edificios residenciales e instalaciones civiles en Donetsk y Horlivka.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones de fuerzas enemigas en Novomikhailovka, Ugledar y Zolotaya Niva.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhia, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Olhivske, Huliaipole, Dorozhnyanka y Malyi Shcherbaki.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron puntos de tiro de formaciones ucranianas en Nikopol y Pokrovske.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las tropas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Kherson, Zelenivka, Inzhenernyne y Berislav.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Zelenskyy: Hay información de que Rusia planea un ataque prolongado con Shahid

Según el fuehrer ucraniano, el ejército ruso ha apostado por la defensa antiaérea y el agotamiento energético de Ucrania. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Crónica de la operación militar especial
> 31 de diciembre de 2022 - 2 de enero de 2023
> 
> Las zonas fronterizas de Rusia:
> ...



Lo más interesante ha ocurrido por la noche, con la llegada de las bombas rusas a la estación de tren de Druzhkovka, que retransmitió en directo la tele francesa...no tiene precio ver la cara de los franceses cuando ven el bombazo.

Como consecuencia, aunque a estas horas siguen limpiando la zona...hay:
- más de 120 militares ucranianos muertos
- 2 Himars
- 4 vampiros checos
- Munición para ambos.

Situación en el mapa (al sur de Kramatorsk):


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Los combatientes de las AFU ucranianas han creado "quinientas líneas de defensa" en Artemivsk - Yevhen Prigozhin

El fundador de la PMC Wagner declaró a RIA Novosti que "Artemivsk es una fortaleza en cada casa". En su opinión, el enemigo podría haber equipado "quinientas líneas de defensa" en la ciudad. /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

El ejército ruso avanza en la dirección de Artemivsk y trata de mejorar la situación táctica en las direcciones de Limansk y Avdiyivka - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

En las últimas 24 horas, las fuerzas rusas han llevado a cabo seis ataques con misiles y 52 ataques aéreos y han disparado 77 lanzacohetes. Los seis ataques con misiles, así como 30 ataques aéreos, se llevaron a cabo contra infraestructuras. Además, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon 27 UAV Shaked-136 contra objetivos ucranianos.
▪ En las direcciones de Seversk y Slobozhan, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon artillería y morteros contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas cerca de Lipovka, Yelino, región de Chernihiv; Volfino, Pavlovka, Pokrovka, Mayske, región de Sumy; y Strelechya, Staritsa, Ogurtsovo, Volchansk, Ohrymivka, Kamyanka, región de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, las fuerzas rusas infligieron fuego a las unidades ucranianas desde toda la artillería en las zonas de Novovolynsk, Tavolzhanka, Dvurechnaya, Liman Primera, Olshana, Kupyansk, Kucherovka, Orlyanka, Kurylovka, Kyslovka, Kotlyarovka, Tabayevka, Pershotravnevoie en la región de Kharkiv; Novoselske, Andreevka y Stelmakhovka en la región de Luhansk.
▪ En dirección a Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU cerca de Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Nevske, Chervonopopivka y Dibrova, en la región de Luhansk, y Ternove, en la región de Donetsk.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques masivos desde tanques, morteros con cañón y artillería de cohetes contra posiciones de unidades ucranianas en las zonas de Spornoye, Berestovoye, Bilohrovka, Veseloye, Yakovlevka, Soledar, Artemivsk, Konstantinovka, Stupochki, Klescheevka, Andreevka, Bila Hora, Kurdyumovka, Dyleyevka, Mayorsk, Nueva York Región de Donetsk.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las unidades ucranianas recibieron fuego en las zonas de Veseloye, Berdychi, Avdiivka, Georgievka, Marinka, Novomikhailovka, Vodyanoye región de Donetsk.
▪ En la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Novopolskoe, región de Donetsk; Olhivske, Zelenyi Hay, Gulyaypole, Dorozhnyanka, Zheleznodorozhnoye, Gulyaypole, Volshebnoye, Novodanilovka, Orekhov, Novoandreyevka, Malye Shcherbaki, Stepne, Kamianske y Plavni, región de Zaporizhya; Musiyivka, Krasnogrigoryevka, región de Dnipropetrovsk.
▪ En la dirección de Kherson, las fuerzas rusas no dejan de disparar contra las posiciones de las unidades ucranianas en las zonas de asentamientos a lo largo de la orilla derecha del río Dniéper. En particular, la región de Kherson, Zelenovka, Inzhenernoye, Molodezhnoye, Antonovka y Berislav Kherson.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alexforum (3 Ene 2023)

El Veraz dijo:


> El rublo en la mierda, como toda Rusonazia. Es lo que tiene ser Zerdos genoZidas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El rublo a nivel de MARZO DE 2020, al mismo nivel que DOS AÑOS ANTES de la guerra. Estoy hasta los cojones de verte manipular hijo de puta. Pon el grafico a 5 años.

Y luego nos poes el de EUR USD a 5 años también a ver cuanto ha ganado Europa de esto.

Manipulador asqueroso.


----------



## alexforum (3 Ene 2023)

JAGGER dijo:


> Pero cómo puede ser si el rublo tiene respaldo en oro y en los inagotables recursos naturales de Mamaruskia?



Es un manipulador. Que nos ponga el grafiquito a 5 años.


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Los medios israelíes descubrieron de repente que el Verjovna Rada ucraniano cita a un nazi y a un asesino de judíos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Un aeródromo militar ucraniano alcanzado por un ataque con misiles, con edificios en llamas y varios cazas Mig-29 dañados por las explosiones.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Roedr (3 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Un aeródromo militar ucraniano alcanzado por un ataque con misiles, con edificios en llamas y varios cazas Mig-29 dañados por las explosiones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Después de miles de misiles y geranios tenemos aeródromos con cazas ucras descansando tan ricamente. Cualquier día descubrimos que los ucros tienen una base de operaciones en territorio ruso.


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Imágenes de las secuelas de un ataque contra posiciones de las AFU en el cuartel general de Druzhkivka.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ene 2023)

chiste del dia, y poniendo en boca de alguien que no ha dicho. Lo dicho, propaganda otanica demonizante como siempre
El macabro adiós del líder del grupo Wagner a sus mercenarios muertos: "Se os acabó el contrato" (msn.com)


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Destrucción de un punto de tiro enemigo en Marinka

Los hombres de reconocimiento de la 150 división de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia han revelado un punto de tiro del enemigo en una casa de Marinka que obstaculizaba el avance de nuestras tropas debido a su ubicación. Sin embargo, un cañón de 152 mm del 2A36 Jacinto de la 238 brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia ha alcanzado el punto y ha abierto el camino a nuestra infantería.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

Zelensky: Hay informaciones de que Rusia planea un ataque prolongado mediante drones Shahid

Según el presidente ucraniano, el ejército ruso ha apostado por agotar la defensa antiaérea de Ucrania y su energía.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

El MI-6 ha comunicado a la Oficina del Presidente y al Estado Mayor que el ejército ruso está preparando un ataque contra Kupyansk desde la región de Belgorod. Según ellos, el ataque a la ciudad se lanzará desde ambas orillas del río Oskol con el fin de tomar rápidamente Kupyansk y cortar el suministro de las AFU en torno a Svatovsk, creando las condiciones para cercar a 30.000 soldados del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Murmurator (3 Ene 2023)

Vehículo ruso se dirige hacia linea visible de minas en la carretera. 
Incomprensible.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

Murmurator dijo:


> Vehículo ruso se dirige hacia linea visible de minas en la carretera.
> Incomprensible.



vodka?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ene 2023)

Interesante observar como en Asia ven esta guerra, como una operación especial para proteger el Donbass no para invadir Ucrania….








لحظة بلحظة.. العملية العسكرية الروسية الخاصة لحماية دونباس - S A N A


دافيد: الولايات المتحدة لا يهمها عدد القتلى في أوكرانيا وإنما أرباح شركات الأسلحة فقط دونيتسك.. قصف




sana.sy





Parece ser que los CMs otanejos no tienen mucha influencia…por esos lares…


----------



## Xan Solo (3 Ene 2023)

Acabo de reportar a uno por amenazas y -quizá, no lo sé- aportar datos sobre la identidad de otro forero (el perjudicado es @M. Priede ). Si @Alvin Red o alguien tiene capacidad para reportar a un nivel más alto le sugiero que la utilice.

Las amenazas personales no deben quedar impunes, así como las persecuciones personales. Creo que todos conocemos los límites.


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2023)

Mabuse dijo:


> La primera vez que vi "El Gran Dictador" fue en la tele. Aunque había visto ya fots de la peli en un libro.



Sí, yo también, pero fue hace unos 30 años, cuando la tele TODAVÍA se podía ver.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Acabo de reportar a uno por amenazas y -quizá, no lo sé- aportar datos sobre la identidad de otro forero (el perjudicado es @M. Priede ). Si @Alvin Red o alguien tiene capacidad para reportar a un nivel más alto le sugiero que la utilice.
> 
> Las amenazas personales no deben quedar impunes, así como las persecuciones personales. Creo que todos conocemos los límites.



Mis reportes valen lo mismo que los tuyos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *OJO CON SUBESTIMAR A IRÁN, IRÁN SIEMPRE, SIEMPRE, ACABA VENGÁNDOSE, DONDE EL ENEMIGO MENOS SE LO ESPERA (ARGENTINA, PÁNAMA, BULGARIA, ARABIA SAUDI, NUEVA YORK...) AUNQUE TARDE DECENAS DE AÑOS, COMO OCURRIÓ CON SALMAN RUSHDIE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se te olvida la acción que causó más víctimas, el atentado suicida realizado por la Yihad Islámica Libanesa (aliado de Hezbollah e Iran) de 1983 en Beirut en los barracones de los US Marines. 

Una acción que hizo retirar a todas las tropas Norteamericanas del Libano.









Atentado contra los cuarteles en Beirut en 1983 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Iran responderá, tardará más o menos, pero lo hará.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Acabo de reportar a uno por amenazas y -quizá, no lo sé- aportar datos sobre la identidad de otro forero (el perjudicado es @M. Priede ). Si @Alvin Red o alguien tiene capacidad para reportar a un nivel más alto le sugiero que la utilice.
> 
> Las amenazas personales no deben quedar impunes, así como las persecuciones personales. Creo que todos conocemos los límites.



No creo que sirva para mucho. A Zhukov por ejemplo lo llevan acosando hace meses y nadie ha movido un dedo. Si llega a ser una chocholoco ya estaban todos los hilos borrados hace tiempo.


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Ene 2023)

__


----------



## Plutarko (3 Ene 2023)

Interesante articulo sobre el analisis del hardware de dos geranios caidos en Ucrania.

Between 2 and 5 November 2022, a CAR field investigation team physically documented one Shahed-131 (marked 'ГЕРАНЬ-1') UAV, two Shahed-136 (marked 'ГЕРАНЬ-2') UAVs , and one Mohajer-6 UAV.









Dissecting Iranian drones employed by Russia in Ukraine


Ukraine field dispatch, November 2022




storymaps.arcgis.com


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (3 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Eso lo diras tú ,cerca de 148.000 Zanx me avalan....mas bien lo veo como envidiosillo eh?y por lo demas no has dao ni una jomio....



Yo lo que veo es que has emanado 90000 mensajes en 7 años
A poco esfuerzo y cariño que le dediques a cada uno, son 400000 minutos de participación activa, mas supongo un tiempo similar viendo lo que otros mandan y te responden, mas el tiempo en redes sociales para encontrar la info y enlaces que subes
pongámosle 1,2 millones de minutos tirando por lo bajo
20000 horas
casi 3000 horas al año
más de 8 horas al día 365 días del año
Es decir
Todo un profesional del "medio"
¿Quién te paga para que dediques tu vida a esto?









Educación. Hacia un modelo basado en la excelencia


España un necesita un nuevo modelo educativo basado en la excelencia y en la evaluación objetiva de los logros escolares




3tde.es













La cárcel de ladrillo. La gran estafa inmobiliaria en España


Durante la burbuja el precio de la vivienda fue artificialmente hinchado para lograr mayores ganancias a costa de los ciudadanos




3tde.es


----------



## Roedr (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No creo que sirva para mucho. A Zhukov por ejemplo lo llevan acosando hace meses y nadie ha movido un dedo. Si llega a ser una chocholoco ya estaban todos los hilos borrados hace tiempo.



CalvoLopez sólo mueve el culo si hay una pollada en que vea que lo pueden denunciar, como cuando eliminó/censuró los hilos comentado el caso de la hija supuestamente-feladora del concejal de la PSOE. Sino, todo lo que le genere tráfico bienvenido sea.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Esto tiene también mucho de publicidad y propaganda. Legítima por otra parte. Pero una cosa es comenzar un programa local de edificación o construcción de viviendas y otra hacerse cargo de un país destruido. Rusia no es una nación rica. No son los EEUU post 2GM. Si tiene que pagar la cuenta de esta guerra, las va a pasar putas.



Si se ponen y lo que es más importante "no hay corrupción" pueden hacer mucho en poco tiempo: hay motivación y los materiales no faltan.
Claro que no será todo de golpe pero poco a poco y más rápido que las empresas occidentales y mucho más barato, seguro que lo consiguen.
Mariupol no es la única zona que están reconstruyendo, hace poco puse un video de cerca de la ciudad de Donetsk donde también están construyendo.

Supongo que abran miles de pequeñas obras en curso, aparta cada ciudad, Oblast o nación rusa tiene sus zonas de actuación, Maripol esta divida para la ayuda, aparte que el Estado que realice las obras mayores hay varios Oblast que ayudan en obras más pequeñas y la rehabilitación de edificios.

Digamos que es una economía de guerra para la paz.


----------



## Eslacaña (3 Ene 2023)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que has emanado 90000 mensajes en 7 años
> A poco esfuerzo y cariño que le dediques a cada uno, son 450000 minutos de participación activa, mas supongo un tiempo similar viendo lo que otros mandan y te responden, mas el tiempo en redes sociales para encontrar la info y enlaces que subes
> pongámosle 1,2 millones de minutos tirando por lo bajo
> 20000 horas
> ...



Por los datos que das supongo que hablas de Rejon, el adolescente ese con Asperger. Pierdes el tiempo, al ignore. Yo llevaba años sin venir por aquí hasta lo de la guerra porque me mosqueaba la uniformidad de los medios de comunicación en este tema y me encontré mucho desquiciado. Algunos te diviertes con ellos, pero lo de otros ya es de enfermedad mental. Incluído algún prorruso. Pues tarde unas semanas en hacer una limpia y mano de santo. 
En serio, cuando repartían las neuronas el tío este rejon se confundió de día. No sé como la familia no le quita el acceso a Internet al chaval ese, va a acabar mal.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

El ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Makeevka refleja un cambio en las tácticas de uso de tales sistemas de armas por parte de Kyiv.

Si anteriormente Kyiv atacó depósitos de municiones y otros objetivos de la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, ahora el objetivo principal es el personal de las unidades rusas.
/opinión expresada en The New York Times/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> vamos a ver pikolero si te estudias el manual de visión remota de la CIA y lo practicas bien, profundizando con tu visión remota veras que España está asentada en un mar de petróleo y gas, pero los anglos no nos dejan extraerlo ya que nos vendríamos arriba y seriamos un peligro para ellos, lo entiendes ahora.



Te has hecho abiotista, sin haber dejado de ser conspiranoico. Deja de leer esos panfletos, insensato.


----------



## arriondas (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No creo que sirva para mucho. A Zhukov por ejemplo lo llevan acosando hace meses y nadie ha movido un dedo. Si llega a ser una chocholoco ya estaban todos los hilos borrados hace tiempo.



En otras circunstancias, más de un forero incluso ya habría recibido una citación...


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Valores comunes
> 
> 
> La imposición del discurso nacionalista como discurso nacional, un proceso que se ha producido de forma constante y abierta a lo largo de los últimos ocho años y que ha aumentado notablemente desde…
> ...



Interesante lo de la votación en la ONU sobre llevar al tribunal internacional la ocupación de territorios palestinos por los judíos. Y de cómo la izquierda izquierdosa que manda en España ha mutado de ir contra el "imperialismo yanqui" y apoyar la causa de los palestinos a votar lo que les manden, y con genuflexiones si hace falta. Lo de la ausencia de la votación por parte de Ucrania, ni sorprende, ni escandaliza: puros hipócritas que están demostrando ser desde el inicio de la guerra.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (3 Ene 2023)

*¿Por qué la retórica sobre las inclinaciones autoritarias de los rusos y la no resistencia a la guerra está fuera de lugar?*


Lo que me llama la atención en los debates sobre la guerra en Ucrania es la ausencia del pueblo ruso. Por supuesto, los ucranianos son las víctimas y deben ser el centro de atención. Sin embargo, es poco probable que la guerra se pare sin la participación del pueblo ruso.

¿Y dónde está el pueblo ruso desde el punto de vista de las élites empresariales, intelectuales y políticas occidentales? Básicamente están donde está para Putin, en ninguna parte. Para Putin, no cuenta para nada, están privados de cualquier agencia, infinitamente manipulables, carne de cañón. 

Para las élites occidentales, son una masa gris de «putinistas», un pueblo autoritario y servil. Esa opinión no comenzó con la guerra contra Ucrania. Han pasado años desde que el pueblo ruso desapareció de nuestro radar político, desde que se convirtió en parte del mundo «normal», «democrático» y «liberal» después del colapso de la Unión Soviética.

*¿Qué es la «democracia» para los rusos comunes?*
Dado que el pueblo ruso no era adecuadamente democrático, ni estaba socializado ni educado bajo el régimen comunista autoritario, se consideraba normal que la «democracia» llegara a los rusos comunes como una palabra vacía, sin poder para permitirles luchar por sus derechos.

El hecho de que la «democracia» llegara a los rusos comunes junto con la pobreza, el impago de salarios y pensiones, la pérdida de ahorros, la precariedad, la ruptura económica, la privatización criminal de la riqueza nacional y el capitalismo cleptocrático, también se vio como normal, ya que el sistema comunista habría transformado a los rusos en un pueblo con discapacidad económica y social, dependiente del estado, irracional y perezoso.

Sin embargo, considerando lo que atravesaron, el pueblo ruso tiene todas las razones para permanecer pasivo en medio de otro colapso estatal o, en otras palabras, para salvarse a sí mismo y a sus familiares en lugar de luchar colectivamente contra un régimen que ha demostrado que los toma por nada y que ahora les envia a matar y ser muertos por razones nada claras y mucho menos aceptables.

En estas circunstancias, en lo que deberíamos centrarnos es más bien en la renuencia mostrada por tantos rusos a participar o apoyar la guerra que se está librando en su nombre: están huyendo del país, o, cuando se movilizan, se niegan a luchar o protestan por las malas condiciones de vida; se esconden, hacen campaña contra la guerra, incendian oficinas de reclutamiento y sabotean Tal vez la mayoría no se resista a la guerra, pero tampoco la están apoyando activamente. Cuando Putin lanzó su «operación militar especial», no hubo entusiasmo ni movilización patriótica, ni manifestaciones «alrededor de la bandera o del líder», como ocurrió después de la anexión de Crimea, que fue vista por la mayoría como la recuperación de la soberanía rusa frente a Occidente.

Es sobre todo verdad en relación con los más pobres, que se encuentran entre los menos favorables a la guerra. Considero necesario un enfoque sociológico que analice las actitudes hacia la nación o el estado. Lamentablemente, se ha realizado muy poca investigación sobre las clases trabajadoras, que son el grupo social más grande de Rusia si incluimos no solo a los trabajadores manuales, sino también a los trabajadores de baja remuneración, a los pensionistas, a muchos residentes de regiones remotas y pobres, e incluso a muchos pequeños empresarios o autónomos. 

Como mostró mi última investigación de campo, todas estas personas, a pesar de sus diferencias, comparten la misma conciencia social de ser parte de las personas «pobres», «simples» y «trabajadoras» que cuestionan la injusticia social y la apropiación de la riqueza nacional por parte de los oligarcas y los poderosos. Dado que casi no hay material empírico disponible sobre las clases trabajadoras, sobre todo durante la guerra, tengo que confiar en mis materiales de antes de la guerra y mi última investigación de campo (2016-18) en diferentes regiones y clases sociales (237 entrevistas y algunas observaciones etnográficas en seis regiones). Para más detalles, consulte mis publicaciones aquí y aquí), complementadas con algunas piezas y observaciones de colegas (consulte el blog de Jeremy Morris o el canal de telegramas de PS Lab, y las encuestas realizadas por ExtremeScan).

*La actitud más generalizada es el escepticismo y la desconfianza*
Basándome en ese material, asumiría que después de ocho meses de propaganda caricaturesca, una caída en los niveles de vida, movilización coercitiva, decenas de miles de víctimas, un desastre obvio en la organización y el suministro del ejército, la actitud más extendida hacia la guerra entre las clases trabajadoras es el frío escepticismo y la desconfianza. Optando por la distancia irónica y la crítica de los poderosos, típico de la clase trabajadora, no quieren tener nada que ver con una guerra que se les impuso a su costa. Algunos se ofrecieron como voluntarios para el ejército, alistándose por el dinero que el gobierno prometió, antes del reclutamiento. Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta el gran número de personas que viven en la pobreza, deberíamos preguntarnos por qué tan pocos aprovecharon la oportunidad para alimentar a sus familias y pagar sus préstamos.

Puede que haya menos resistencia pública de la que desearíamos, pero la explicación clave de eso no es ni el autoritarismo ni la obediencia servil, ya que, como ha demostrado mi investigación mencionada anteriormente, la crítica social y los pensamientos rebeldes se han extendido entre las clases trabajadoras rusas en la segunda mitad de la década de 2010. El gran obstáculo para la resistencia activa y la rebelión abierta es la fuerte incredulidad de que tienen la fuerza para luchar contra un régimen oligárquico y militarizado.

No estoy diciendo que ningún ruso sea nacionalista o imperialista, o que ningún ruso haya cometido crímenes de guerra; más bien, sobre la base de mi investigación, sostengo que esta no es la mayoría (confío aquí no solo en mis suposiciones basadas en mi investigación anterior, sino también en algunos datos recopilados por el equipo de Elena Koneva y publicados en ExtremeScan y del equipo de Alexei Miniailo y publicadas en Chronicles) y que difundir este estereotipo caricaturesco del pueblo ruso no ayuda para nada si queremos parar la guerra y ayudar al pueblo ruso a resistir. Por el contrario, para alentar un movimiento contra la guerra, hay que hacer evidente a las masas que la mayoría de la población no apoya la guerra de Putin, que condenar la guerra no es condenar al pueblo ruso, lo que significa que puedes estar en contra de la guerra mientras estás junto con el pueblo y por el pueblo.

Las personas de mentalidad nacionalista e imperialista se encuentran con mayor frecuencia en los márgenes del espacio intelectual y cultural ruso y ahora están invadiendo las pantallas de televisión, alimentando la propaganda estatal. Es mucho más probable que sean ricos o beneficiarios importantes del opresivo sistema económico neoliberal.

La gente de abajo generalmente no comparte los puntos de vista nacionalistas: saben por su experiencia cotidiana de qué se trata realmente el discurso patriótico del Kremlin: «trabajar por unos kopeks en nombre de un tipo de patriotismo manipulado por el estado» que considera a la gente nada, como me dijo una de mis entrevistadas, una cocinera de San Petersburgo, unos años antes de la guerra. Los rusos nunca han sido títeres tontos. Se recuperaron del choque de las profundas y radicales transformaciones socioeconómicas de la década de 1990. Criticaron a su gobierno, incluido Putin. Denunciaron las enormes desigualdades sociales y la naturaleza oligárquica del régimen. Tomaron las calles para protestar en muchas ocasiones, principalmente por cuestiones sociales concretas o locales, pero a veces también por cuestiones políticas más amplias.

Lo que les faltaba era fe en su poder, en la mera posibilidad de que pueda haber un gobierno para el pueblo, del pueblo. La democracia es una ilusión, una palabra vacía en el mejor de los casos, un engaño en el peor. Esto es lo que su propia historia les ha enseñado.

Esta es una de las razones por las que el apoyo a Ucrania no debe presentarse como una lucha de la democracia contra el mal, no es un mensaje que la sociedad rusa pueda escuchar sin sospechar hipocresía. Las clases trabajadoras en particular están convencidas de que viven en un sistema oligárquico donde sus voces e intereses no cuentan. Están convencidos de que la democracia está hueca en todas partes y que los poderosos y ricos gobiernan el mundo.

Las clases trabajadoras rusas han aprendido a luchar por sus intereses muy concretos y locales. En muchas ocasiones han demostrado ser capaces de solidaridad y autoorganización. El problema, a sus ojos, es la agenda: ¿se trata de luchar para que nuestro destino, el de las personas pequeñas como nosotros, también mejore, o seremos, una vez más, víctimas de luchas que están por encima de nosotros y cuyos dimes y diretes no controlamos? Otro problema es la aguda desconfianza que se siente hacia la oposición liberal, así como hacia las élites de todos los lados, que son percibidas como despreciables y que no entienden nada de la experiencia real de las clases trabajadoras. Por último, también hay un fuerte sentimiento de impotencia cuando se trata de cuestiones relacionadas con la política nacional: qué se puede hacer frente a la oligarquía, mientras que «ellos» tienen el dinero y la policía.

La clave de cualquier resistencia social generalizada en Rusia es la participación de las clases trabajadoras y la confianza que deben desarrollar en su propio poder. Esto implica al menos escucharlos y respetarlos como seres humanos dignos, evitando el tipo de desprecio social característico de las clases educadas rusas (y occidentales) durante décadas. Ningún derrocamiento duradero del régimen o una democratización real puede tener lugar sin el apoyo y la participación activa de las clases trabajadoras.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Makeevka refleja un cambio en las tácticas de uso de tales sistemas de armas por parte de Kyiv.
> 
> Si anteriormente Kyiv atacó depósitos de municiones y otros objetivos de la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, ahora el objetivo principal es el personal de las unidades rusas.
> /opinión expresada en The New York Times/
> ...



Normal, Los rusos tienden apelotonar todo: municion, vehiculos y personal. Aparte a los rusos les encantan hacerse selfies con los moviles ...

Es un win-win


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

Murmurator dijo:


> Vehículo ruso se dirige hacia linea visible de minas en la carretera.
> Incomprensible.



Video de hace 4 meses, subido a esa página hace dos meses.
No sabeis ni lo que subis


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Este es el ataque a la estación de tren. 120 muertos, 2 Himars, 4 vampiros checos y sus municiones


----------



## Adelaido (3 Ene 2023)

MrMaster dijo:


> Flu Or Stroke? Hezbollah Leader's Hospitalization Sets Off Intense Speculation | ZeroHedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...



*JAJAJAJAJAJA

DIOS CASTIGA A LOS ENEMIGOS DE SU PUEBLO*


----------



## Adelaido (3 Ene 2023)

*DIOS BENDIGA A ISRAEL*


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Makeevka refleja un cambio en las tácticas de uso de tales sistemas de armas por parte de Kyiv.
> 
> Si anteriormente Kyiv atacó depósitos de municiones y otros objetivos de la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, ahora el objetivo principal es el personal de las unidades rusas.
> /opinión expresada en The New York Times/
> ...



De esto los culpables son los mandos intermedios rusos, que se creen infalibles y han permitido que todo dios usara sus móviles.
Espero que los mandos murieran en dicha acción, y si no que vayan preparando el petate para la cárcel siberiana más cercana


----------



## Iskra (3 Ene 2023)

La superioridad del arte militar ruso


Valentin Vasilescu.— En un tiempo récord, el ejército ruso llenó todos los “huecos” que tenía. En la parte norte del frente, estabilizó la línea de contacto a lo largo de la carretera Sviatove-Kremina. En el sur, en la región de Jerson, la línea del frente descansa ahora sobre el Dniéper, un...




diario-octubre.com









_*Valentin Vasilescu*_.— En un tiempo récord, el ejército ruso llenó todos los “huecos” que tenía. En la parte norte del frente, estabilizó la línea de contacto a lo largo de la carretera Sviatove-Kremina. En el sur, en la región de Jerson, la línea del frente descansa ahora sobre el Dniéper, un obstáculo natural difícil de cruzar para los ucranianos.

Recientemente, el Jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército ruso, el general Valery Gerasimov, declaró que el frente de la región de Zaporiya, entre Vasilivka y Vuhledar, se ha estabilizado y reforzado mediante el establecimiento de una defensa estratificada basada en 3-4 líneas defensivas.

En el Donbas el ejército ruso está pasando a la ofensiva en varias direcciones. Como resultado, unas 27 brigadas ucranianas se concentran detrás de las fortificaciones de Seversk-Soledar-Bajmut para detener el avance del ejército ruso. El general Valery Zalujny ya no dispone de tropas listas para el combate en el oeste y el norte de Ucrania como reserva estratégica. Tampoco puede permitirse desalojar a las tropas de la región de Odessa por temor a un desembarco ruso por mar. De hecho, Zalujny estaba bloqueado porque no tenía ni idea de cómo crear sorpresa y tomar la iniciativa.







El general Serguei Surovikin tiene ahora la oportunidad de demostrar la superioridad del pensamiento militar ruso en el campo del arte militar. Y creo que ya se han dado los primeros pasos.

El ejército ruso creó una trampa, dando a los ucranianos la impresión de que podían romper las defensas y apoderarse del importante nudo de comunicaciones de Kreminna, en la región de Lugansk. Para lanzar la ofensiva en Kreminna, Zaluzhny transfirió fuerzas adicionales desde las proximidades de Siversk-Soledar. Las milicias de Donetsk informaron entonces de que las fuerzas aliadas avanzaron fácilmente 5 kilómetros desde Yakovlevka hasta Soledar a través de las líneas defensivas vacías de la 128 Brigada Alpina ucraniana.

Podemos concluir que, aunque el general Zaluzhny era un oficial altamente cualificado, Surovikin consiguió engañarle y aprovecharse de la vulnerabilidad creada en la línea del frente ucraniano entre Siversk y Soledar.

Los corresponsales militares en el frente de Bajmut informan de que una unidad militar de Wagner había logrado crear una cabeza de puente cerca de Opytne, al oeste del río Bajmut. La 57 Brigada Mecanizada Ucraniana quedó atrapada en medio y sólo pudo evitar el cerco con grandes pérdidas.

El río Bajmut atraviesa el centro de la ciudad de norte a sur. Durante un mes, las posiciones ucranianas en la orilla occidental del río Bajmut resistieron, impidiendo cualquier avance de los combatientes wagnerianos desde el este. En esta situación, Surovikin demostró su creatividad y tuvo éxito en una sorprendente maniobra de envolvimiento en el flanco sur de la red de fortificaciones ucranianas en el borde sur de Bajmut.


----------



## Adelaido (3 Ene 2023)

El actual gobierno israelí será aún más prorruso.

Israel sabe que si los medios promueven algo, ese algo SIEMPRE irá en perjurio de Israel.


----------



## bigplac (3 Ene 2023)

Tampoco hay que fliparse tanto, les dieron un chivatazo de nochevieja y lanzaron un misil. Dicen que fue por la alta actividad de los moviles en nochevieja, que delato posiciones, aunque a saber, que importa.
De ahi a un cambio de tactica....



_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Makeevka refleja un cambio en las tácticas de uso de tales sistemas de armas por parte de Kyiv.
> 
> Si anteriormente Kyiv atacó depósitos de municiones y otros objetivos de la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, ahora el objetivo principal es el personal de las unidades rusas.
> /opinión expresada en The New York Times/
> ...


----------



## Adelaido (3 Ene 2023)

*62 AÑOS.
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, NI LAS LOMBRICES TIENEN ESA ESPERANZA DE VIDA TAN BAJA.
IMPOSIBLE DOS DERRAMES CEREBRALES A ESA EDAD (RELATIVAMENTE JOVEN) SI NO ES UN JUICIO DIRECTO DE DIOS.

PD: SIN NASRALÁ HEZBOLÁ ES UNA PIÑATA LISTA A SER REVENTADA. FUE ESTE ELEMENTO QUIEN LE DIO SU ESTRATEGIA GUERRILLERA.*


----------



## Iskra (3 Ene 2023)

Los supuestos ‘mercenarios’ son en realidad tropas regulares de la OTAN


Los llamados “mercenarios” son en realidad tropas regulares de la OTAN, camufladas como voluntarios. El jefe en funciones de la República Popular de Lugansk, Leonid Pasechnik, señaló una implicación más flagrante de la OTAN en la guerra del Donbas. En una entrevista con la agencia Tass, dijo...




diario-octubre.com





*Los llamados “mercenarios” son en realidad tropas regulares de la OTAN, camufladas como voluntarios.*

El jefe en funciones de la República Popular de Lugansk, Leonid Pasechnik, señaló una implicación más flagrante de la OTAN en la guerra del Donbas. En una entrevista con la agencia Tass, dijo que esto se manifiesta en particular por “la cantidad de armas suministradas [por los países de la OTAN] en el territorio de Ucrania”.

El viernes, un oficial de la milicia popular de la República Popular de Lugansk, Andrey Marochko, dijo a la agencia Tass que el Mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania había enviado destacamentos compuestos por extranjeros armados con armas de la OTAN a las ciudades de Artemovsk y Soledar, en la República Popular de Donetsk.

En declaraciones a Tass, Pasechnik también reiteró que miles de mercenarios de más de 50 países combaten en las filas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en la zona de la operación militar especial de Rusia.

“La situación en el frente se complica por el hecho de que hoy no sólo luchamos con el ejército ucraniano: hay muchos mercenarios e instructores extranjeros en las filas del enemigo. Sabemos que miles de mercenarios de más de 50 países luchan en las filas de los nazis ucranianos, principalmente de Europa del Este. Algunos de ellos llevan combatiendo en el Donbas desde 2014”.

El 31 de diciembre las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas destruyeron la base del 8 Regimiento de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales ucranianas en Jmelnitsky. El Regimiento es una unidad militar de élite de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas que cuenta con varios asesores militares de la OTAN.

Su base fue destruida durante el fin de año en los últimos ataques masivos con misiles rusos.









DiarioOctubre







t.me





—Lugansk republic’s acting head notes more blatant NATO participation in Donbass conflict


----------



## Adelaido (3 Ene 2023)

@JAGGER @nraheston, mirad los mensajitos de arriba


----------



## Adelaido (3 Ene 2023)

*LOS HOMBRES PUEDEN DECIDIR LO QUE QUIERAN, PERO QUIEN DECIDE SOBRE LOS HOMBRES ES DIOS.

HEZBOLÁ, ESTÁS MUERTO. AM ISRAEL JAI.*


----------



## Iskra (3 Ene 2023)

*¿Quién se beneficia realmente de la creación de un mercado de tierras en Ucrania?*








Aunque Ucrania tiene algunas de las tierras agrícolas más fértiles del mundo, la riqueza del sector agrícola de Ucrania ha permanecido durante mucho tiempo fuera del alcance de los pequeños agricultores del país.

En el país conocido como el “granero de Europa”, la agricultura ha estado dominada por oligarquías y corporaciones multinacionales desde la privatización de las tierras públicas tras el colapso de la Unión Soviética en 1991. En los últimos 30 años, ningún gobierno ha logrado desafiar esta orden establecido.
¿Cambiará eso, ahora que el 1 de julio de 2021 entró en vigor una controvertida ley que crea un mercado de suelo?
Los defensores de la ley dicen que un mercado de tierras es una condición necesaria para atraer inversiones extranjeras que permitirán que la agricultura ucraniana alcance todo su potencial económico. Sin embargo, muchos  ucranianos  creen que esta ley tendrá el efecto de aumentar la corrupción y el dominio absoluto de los más poderosos sobre el sector agrícola.
La ley “que modifica ciertas leyes relativas a las condiciones de renovación de tierras agrícolas” (Ley 552-IX), es un elemento clave del plan de liberalización defendido por el presidente Volodymyr Zelensky y las instituciones internacionales occidentales que apoyan a su gobierno. Aprobada por la Verkhovna Rada -el parlamento ucraniano unicameral- en marzo de 2020, esta ley fue, para un gobierno entonces en dificultades financieras , la condición para obtener un préstamo de 5 mil millones de dólares otorgado por el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) .

*La complicada historia de la propiedad de la tierra en Ucrania*

Cuando Ucrania todavía formaba parte de la Unión Soviética, todas las tierras pertenecían al estado y los agricultores trabajaban en granjas colectivas y públicas. En la década de 1990, impulsado y respaldado por el Fondo Monetario Internacional y otras instituciones internacionales, el gobierno privatizó la mayor parte de las tierras agrícolas de Ucrania y distribuyó cupones a los trabajadores que les permitían poseer un terreno agrícola demarcado.
Sin embargo, en un contexto de colapso económico nacional, muchos están revendiendo sus cupones, lo que lleva a una concentración gradual de la tierra en manos de una nueva oligarquía.
Para frenar este proceso, en 2001 el gobierno decidió una moratoria , que puso fin a la privatización de tierras públicas e impidió casi todas las transacciones que involucraban tierras privadas, con algunas excepciones, como la herencia.
Aunque se suponía que la moratoria sería temporal, se renovó varias veces debido a la incapacidad de la Verkhovna Rada y de los distintos gobiernos para aprobar e implementar reformas legales que permitieran la creación de un sistema de tenencia de la tierra más equitativo. [ *1* ]
41 millones de hectáreas, o alrededor del 96% de las tierras agrícolas de Ucrania, están afectadas por la moratoria.
Alrededor del 68%, o 28 millones de hectáreas, de esta tierra pertenece a propietarios privados (aunque no todo está dividido en parcelas individuales), sabiendo que el país tiene 7 millones de propietarios.
Si bien la moratoria ha impedido la venta de tierras de cultivo, no ha impedido que se alquilen , y muchos pequeños propietarios alquilan sus tierras a empresas nacionales y extranjeras. El país también ha subastado arrendamientos de tierras nacionalizadas de alto precio.
El gobierno del presidente Zelensky ha dicho que al menos 5 millones de los 10 millones de hectáreas de tierras públicas han sido ilegalmente privatizadas bajo administraciones anteriores. [ *2* ]
Aunque es difícil conocer la identidad de los arrendatarios de tierras agrícolas ucranianas (muchos arrendamientos no están registrados), la base de datos de transacciones de tierras Land Matrix enumera contratos de tierras agrícolas a gran escala entre empresas ucranianas y extranjeras, por un total de 3,4 millones de hectáreas.
Otros  estiman que la superficie total de terrenos arrendados por las mayores empresas que operan en el país ascendería a más de 6 millones de hectáreas. el primeroel titular de las tierras agrícolas es Kernel, propiedad de un ciudadano ucraniano pero registrado en Luxemburgo, con aproximadamente 570.500 hectáreas; seguido por UkrLandFarming (570.000 hectáreas), la empresa de inversión privada estadounidense NCH Capital (430.000 hectáreas), MHP (370.000 hectáreas) y Astarta (250.000 hectáreas). [ *3* ]
Otros jugadores importantes incluyen el conglomerado saudí Continental Farmers Group con 195.000 hectáreas (Saudi Agricultural and Livestock Investment Company, una empresa propiedad del fondo soberano de Arabia Saudita, es el accionista mayoritario ), y la empresa agrícola francesa AgroGénération con 120.000 hectáreas.

*Apertura del mercado de tierras agrícolas*

La Ley 552-IX puso fin a la moratoria y autorizó a las personas físicas a adquirir hasta 100 hectáreas de tierra a partir del 1 de julio de 2021. Las personas naturales y jurídicas (es decir, las empresas) podrán adquirir hasta 10.000 hectáreas a partir del 1 de enero de 2024.
Los bancos podrá embargar la tierra en caso de impago de rentas, pero deberá venderla en subasta para uso agrícola en un plazo máximo de 2 años.
Las personas físicas o jurídicas que actualmente arriendan terrenos deberían, en teoría, tener prioridad para la compra del terreno en caso de venta (“derechos de tanteo”). Se mantendrá una prohibición de larga data que impide que personas y empresas extranjeras adquieran tierras en Ucrania, aunque todavía es posible alquilarlas.
El gobierno y las instituciones internacionales han presentado la reforma agrícola como una forma de “liberar” todo el potencial de las tierras agrícolas ucranianas al hacer que el sector sea más atractivo para los inversores internacionales.
Para Arup Banerji, director del Banco Mundial para Europa del Este, la reforma “permitirá a Ucrania materializar su potencial económico y mejorar la vida de los ucranianos. Pero según una encuesta de abril de 2021, gran parte del pueblo ucraniano se opone a esta retórica, con más del 64% de la población declarándose en contra de la creación de un mercado agrícola.
La desconfianza de los ucranianos no es infundada. El efecto positivo esperado de la reforma agrícola sobre el crecimiento económico sigue siendo el argumento clave presentado por sus defensores.
Según la Corporación Financiera Internacional(IFC), la división del Banco Mundial para el sector privado, el levantamiento de la moratoria sobre la venta de tierras provocaría un aumento del 1 al 2% en la tasa de crecimiento anual del PIB de Ucrania durante 5 años.
Sin embargo, este aumento se debería principalmente a “la expulsión de productores agrícolas con menores ganancias, y la extensión de productores con mayores ganancias, consecuencia del alza en el precio de la tierra.
Esto significa que el Banco Mundial cuenta abiertamente, a través de esta ley de reforma agraria, con la desaparición de los agricultores más pequeños y modestos en favor de los agricultores más grandes.

*La ley de reforma agraria dificultará el acceso a la tierra de los agricultores*

Muchos pequeños agricultores no podrán comprar mucha tierra hasta 2024, debido a los altos precios, pero también porque muchos ya tienen dificultades financieras y están endeudados.
Aunque los agricultores pueden esperar beneficiarse del derecho de suscripción preferente garantizado por la nueva ley a los actuales arrendatarios, esta cláusula puede, de hecho, fomentar la concentración de la tierra en manos de los más grandes, ya que muchos de los arrendatarios son también grandes empresas agrícolas. .
Aun cuando los arrendatarios sean pequeños o medianos agricultores, la ley permite la transferencia del derecho de suscripción preferente a terceros, lo que recreafinalmente la dinámica de los 90, cuando los terratenientes revendieron los cupones distribuidos durante la ola inicial de privatizaciones a un grupo de oligarcas nacientes, oligarcas que acumularon así una cantidad creciente de tierra.
Además, según la Red de Desarrollo Rural de Ucrania, una organización civil y académica con sede en Kiev, “la mayor parte de la tierra privatizada está arrendada por grandes fincas comerciales en los años venideros”, por lo que la tierra ni siquiera estará disponible para la venta para el beneficio de los agricultores independientes hasta 2024, cuando comenzarán a enfrentar la competencia de grandes grupos, sabiendo que estos últimos siempre tendrán la capacidad financiera para prevalecer.
Debido a la corrupción  desenfrenada y al estado de derecho debilitado, ver a los pequeños agricultores privados de los medios legales para hacer valer sus derechos frente a la creciente competencia de las empresas agrícolas es un temor ampliamente compartido.
Para muchos ciudadanos, la principal preocupación con esta ley es que puede permitir extranjeros para adquirir tierras ilegalmente, por ejemplo, mediante la creación de una empresa ucraniana que serviría como fachada, aprovechando las lagunas en el marco legal y regulatorio.
Varios de los contratos más importantes en Ucrania han sido celebrados recientemente por empresas extranjeras que pueden intentar eludir la nueva ley para obtener un título de propiedad.
Además, si examinamos esta nueva ley desde el punto de vista legal, la prohibición de que los extranjeros adquieran tierras no se aplica a los acreedores en caso de embargos de tierras por falta de pago de una deuda, lo que significa que un banco extranjero podría, potencialmente, apoderarse de la tierra de un pequeño agricultor y subastarla, donde los grandes agricultores tendrían una clara ventaja.

*Apoyo a las empresas agrícolas, no a los pequeños agricultores*

El Banco Mundial ha presentado la creación de un mercado de tierras agrícolas como una forma para que los agricultores accedan a la financiación.
Sin embargo, es mediante el uso de sus tierras como garantía para acceder a los préstamos de los bancos que se supone que los agricultores deben acceder a ellos, y no beneficiándose de los mecanismos institucionales y financieros que se establecerían para este propósito, y que realmente financiarían.
De hecho, el gobierno ucraniano proporciona préstamos y otras ayudas a los pequeños y medianos agricultores, algunos con el apoyo del Banco Mundial ( con, entre otros,un préstamo de $150 millones a un gran banco estatal en 2017, para ser redistribuido a pequeñas y medianas empresas agrícolas).
Sin embargo, según la organización no gubernamental Asociación Agraria de Ucrania, esta acción de apoyo del gobierno no es del todo apropiada.
En realidad, solo alrededor de una quinta parte del sobre asignado por el gobierno se distribuyó en 2018, por un total de 203 millones de hryvnia, o 7,4 millones de dólares estadounidenses.
En comparación, los gigantes del sector agrícola ucraniano han recibido mucho más de instituciones financieras internacionales como el Banco Europeo para la Reconstrucción y el Desarrollo (BERD) y el Banco Europeo de Inversiones (BEI), sin mencionar los pagos regulares de ayuda del gobierno ucraniano en en forma de exenciones fiscales y subvenciones.
Entre los beneficiarios de los últimos años, Kernel, MHP, Astarta, todos en el top 5 de las empresas agrícolas más grandes de Ucrania al considerar el área total de tierra propiedad.
Por ejemplo, Kernel ha recibido $248 millones en varios préstamos del BERD desde 2018, MHP ha recibido alrededor de $235 millonesdel BERD desde 2010 y unos 100 millones del BEI en 2014, y Astarta ha recibido 95 millones de dólares del BERD desde 2008 y unos 60 millones del BEI en 2014.
Al hacerlo, no solo instituciones financieras extranjeras como el BERD y el El BEI financia a las empresas agrícolas y a los terratenientes más poderosos de Ucrania, pero también financia empresas propiedad de algunas de las personas

*Reforma agraria, en camino de alcanzar los objetivos de sus impulsores*

30 años después de la desastrosa privatización de la tierra que habían apoyado en la década de 1990, instituciones financieras internacionales como el FMI y el Banco Mundial lograron levantar la moratoria establecida para evitar la concentración de la tierra ucraniana en manos de unos pocos -one.es .
El análisis desarrollado aquí muestra claramente que la creación de un mercado para la tierra agrícola en Ucrania permitirá que los oligarcas y las grandes empresas agrícolas continúen acaparando la tierra, mientras satisfacen los intereses de los inversores y bancos extranjeros.
Desafortunadamente, será la gran mayoría de los pequeños agricultores y los ciudadanos ucranianos quienes tendrán que pagar el precio.
Lea el artículo original en inglés en el sitio web del Oakland Institute
notas
[*1*] Por ejemplo, varios gobiernos no han cumplido sus promesas de crear un registro digital completo de las tierras agrícolas del país a través del Servicio Estatal de Geodesia, Cartografía y Catastro de Ucrania (también conocido como “GeoCadastro Estatal”). De los 10 millones de hectáreas de propiedad oficial del gobierno ucraniano, en 2016 solo 1,6 millones de hectáreas se registraron en el GeoCadastro estatal.
[*2*] Según Roman Leshchenko, quien es jefe del GeoCadastro del Estado, los gobiernos anteriores han dado acceso indebidamente al registro a individuos, para poder cambiar el estado de la tierra de público a privado.
[*3*] Los propietarios de UrkLandFarming, MHP y Astarta también son ucranianos, pero estas empresas también están registradas en otros países (Chipre y Países Bajos).


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Te has hecho abiotista, sin haber dejado de ser conspiranoico. Deja de leer esos panfletos, insensato.



es que en un repente entre en modo jesuslodijo canalizando su santidad foril


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Susto o muerte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Extraido de aquí.








Glosario de términos militares


Glosario de términos militares




issuu.com


----------



## Adelaido (3 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> es que en un repente entre en modo jesuslodijo canalizando su santidad foril



Ese es un católico lleno de espíritus malignos, que lo llevan a odiar al BENDITO PUEBLO DE ISRAEL.

Su adoración a los muertos lo ha llevado a tal grado de locura.


----------



## Argentium (3 Ene 2023)

*El almacenamiento de gas en toda Europa está lleno en un 84%, muy por encima de la norma estacional de cinco años del 70%. Los fuertes vientos también están reduciendo la tensión en los sistemas energéticos de la región. Se espera que Alemania produzca el miércoles una potencia eólica casi récord.*
11:39 || 03/01/2023


----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

una cosa que me gustaría saber a mí en este caso creo que nunca lo sabremos es que espía femenina del mundo mundial ha tenido más orgasmos de trabajo por la patria para obtener información del enemigo, individualmente no lo se

por naciones creo que

1-Rusia sin duda y estarán muy igualadas

2- USA con dudas

3-Israel.


----------



## manodura79 (3 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Llegará el momento estelar en 2023?
> 
> Como dice Martyanov, la OTAN quedará cegada, todas las comunicaciones cortadas,
> todos los radares-electrónicos sin energía y todo lo que no esté marcado con una "Z"
> ...



Cuando vea eso, lo creeré. Creo que esto va a ser un "todo o nada". O sigue la guerra en un perfil "bajo" o nos vamos al intercambio nuclear. No veo los motivos para una escalada progresiva que desembocará inevitablemente en bombas atómicas para todos. Así que igual se ahorran los preliminares y pasan directamente al tema. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Plutarko (3 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> una cosa que me gustaría saber a mí en este caso creo que nunca lo sabremos es que espía femenina del mundo mundial ha tenido más orgasmos de trabajo por la patria para obtener información del enemigo, individualmente no lo se
> 
> por naciones creo que
> 
> ...



Esta del mosad estaría como pez en el agua en burbuja..... Espía y agente inmobiliaria 






Cheryl Bentov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 3 ENE, 06:30
> *Drones de reconocimiento de pequeño tamaño llegan para las tropas rusas en la zona de operaciones especiales de Ucrania*
> Los últimos drones producidos por la firma tecnológica rusa Syomka s vozdukha son dos o tres veces más baratos que los vehículos aéreos no tripulados chinos DJI Mavic.
> ...



Más info en: 

https://es.topwar.ru/208000-novye-m...postupat-v-zonu-provedenija-specoperacii.html


----------



## Yomateix (3 Ene 2023)

Hay que pararlos como sea, los Rusos quieren destruir todos los estadios de hockey hielo del planeta.....monstruos. Me ha parecido bastante absurdo que desde Ucrania den ese dato sobre la destrucción de estadios de hockey....tanto como peculiar me ha parecido que ponga que Reuters no ha podido confirmar que ese dato sea cierto, parece que ya ni dicha agencia se fia de los datos que les dan desde Ucrania, antes lo daban todo como la verdad absoluta.

*Rusia destruye un pabellón de hockey sobre hielo en el este de Ucrania*
Un ataque con misiles rusos destruyó una pista de hielo en la ciudad de Druzhkivka en la región ucraniana de Donetsk el lunes, según ha reportado la Federación de hockey sobre hielo de Ucrania, después de informes anteriores que avanzaban que *un misil golpeó la ciudad e hirió a dos personas*.

"Desde el comienzo de la guerra, los ocupantes rusos han destruido cinco estadios de hielo", asegura la Federación en su canal de Telegram.* Reuters no pudo verificar esta información de forma independiente*.


----------



## Yomateix (3 Ene 2023)

Venga impuestos nuevos que de algún sitio tendrá que salir el dinero para esto.

*LA OTAN ESTUDIARÁ UN AUMENTO DE PRESUPUESTO. *Los países de la OTAN discutirán en los próximos meses sus objetivos de presupuesto para Defensa, según ha expuesto el secretario general de la Alianza, Jens Stoltenberg, en la agencia de noticias alemana DPA. "Algunos aliados están fuertemente a favor de convertir el objetivo actual del 2% en un objetivo mínimo", ha asegurado Soltenberg. "Nos reuniremos y vamos a mantener conversaciones ministeriales", ha añadido


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Interesante articulo sobre el analisis del hardware de dos geranios caidos en Ucrania.
> 
> Between 2 and 5 November 2022, a CAR field investigation team physically documented one Shahed-131 (marked 'ГЕРАНЬ-1') UAV, two Shahed-136 (marked 'ГЕРАНЬ-2') UAVs , and one Mohajer-6 UAV.
> 
> ...



Me quedo con esto

"...

El análisis de CAR sugiere que los vehículos aéreos no tripulados iraníes documentados en Ucrania demuestran un salto significativo en el hardware para sistemas de un solo uso en comparación con otros sistemas observados anteriormente en Oriente Medio, que presentaban pilotos automáticos comerciales listos para usar, accesorios comúnmente vistos en la comunidad de aficionados a los vehículos aéreos no tripulados. , y placas de circuito personalizadas de una calidad mucho más baja y una era de diseño más antigua.

CAR ha identificado varias características que mejoran significativamente las capacidades de estos UAV de un solo uso en comparación con los sistemas anteriores. Estas características incluyen métodos que mejoran la precisión de los UAV Shahed-131 y Shahed-136, así como módulos de navegación por satélite que permiten que estos dos modelos de UAV operen en entornos no permisivos...."


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

El resultado de un ataque con misiles en la pista de hielo "Altair" en Druzhkovka, en donde estaba estacionado el personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2023)

El 3 de enero, imágenes publicadas por el canal Telegram "Corner of Sitkha" aparecieron en la Web, mostrando un aeródromo militar ucraniano cubierto por un ataque con misiles rusos durante el NWO. El video muestra a un grupo de militares ucranianos caminando por el territorio de la instalación. Cerca, gruesas columnas de humo negro se elevan desde edificios en llamas, así como varios cazas MiG-29 dañados de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (3 Ene 2023)

Las claves de la masacre de Makíivka: el cambio de año, la munición guardada y los misiles HIMARS


El portavoz ruso del gobierno de Donetsk calificó la ofensiva de "golpe masivo" e insinuó que los comandantes rusos habían cometido errores.




www.elespanol.com





*MUNICIÓN AMARILLA DE ORIGEN ESPAÑOL Y REGALADA A UCRANIA*


----------



## Rothmans Racing (3 Ene 2023)

El macabro adiós del líder del grupo Wagner a sus mercenarios muertos: "Se os acabó el contrato"


El Grupo Wagner ha dejado de ser una unidad de élite compuesta por los mejores soldados de fortuna para convertirse en una horda de bárbaros.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Plutarko (3 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me quedo con esto
> 
> "...
> 
> ...



Desde luego no son motocicletas indias con alas.
Pero yo ahi veo demasiado componente occidental o importado de china como para estar tranquilo si me tocara fabricarlos (habria que ver el stock de material que tienen). Por otra parte no veo el problema de hacer algunos "tontos" de señuelo y otros patanegra (es lo que yo haria aun quedando material suficiente para meses).


----------



## Rothmans Racing (3 Ene 2023)

Así usa Ucrania la señal de los móviles de los soldados rusos para localizar sus próximos objetivos


El infierno en el que viven actualmente las tropas rusas estaría relacionado con el empleo de teléfonos móviles particulares por parte de sus soldados.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> una cosa que me gustaría saber a mí en este caso creo que nunca lo sabremos es que espía femenina del mundo mundial ha tenido más orgasmos de trabajo por la patria para obtener información del enemigo, individualmente no lo se
> 
> por naciones creo que
> 
> ...



que grimoso leer tus delirios pajilleros, te quieres poco parroquiano


----------



## manodura79 (3 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas en Makeevka refleja un cambio en las tácticas de uso de tales sistemas de armas por parte de Kyiv.
> 
> Si anteriormente Kyiv atacó depósitos de municiones y otros objetivos de la infraestructura militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, ahora el objetivo principal es el personal de las unidades rusas.
> /opinión expresada en The New York Times/
> ...



Pero eso ha sido más cagada rusa que acierto ucraniano. ¿Por qué no vemos más depósitos de armas reventados con los HIMARS? Pues porque los han diseminado y no concentran la munición como al principio. Que vuelvan a pillar a 300 rusos durmiendo en un cuartel va a ser bastante complicado. Más que nada porque al responsable de tal cagada se le caerá el pelo en una gélida cárcel en Siberia. Si no lo fusilan antes, por supuesto. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## visaman (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


> que grimoso leer tus delirios pajilleros, te quieres poco parroquiano



no son delirios simplemente saber si lo de las espías es un mito o realidad a mi edad esos delirios no los usamos


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

*Ucrania denuncia el hallazgo de 25 cámaras de tortura en Járkov.*
Las autoridades ucranianas han denunciado este martes el *hallazgo de 25 cámaras de torturas en las inmediaciones de la ciudad de Járkov* (este de Ucrania), recientemente liberada tras meses de ocupación por parte rusa.

El jefe de la policía regional, Volodímir Tymoshko, ha informado a través de Facebook del descubrimiento de esas celdas donde aparentemente los rusos retuvieron bajo condiciones inhumanas a civiles, según reproduce el portal Ukrinform. La región de Járkov estuvo ocupada durante meses por las fuerzas rusas, hasta que a principios de septiembre las tropas ucranianas lograron recuperar el control y liberarlas.









Ucrania denuncia el hallazgo de 25 cámaras de tortura en Jarkov


Las autoridades ucranianas han denunciado hoy el hallazgo de 25 cámaras de tortura en las inmediaciones de la ciudad de Jarkov (este), recientemente liberada tras meses de...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## nraheston (3 Ene 2023)

Adelaido dijo:


> *JAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> DIOS CASTIGA A LOS ENEMIGOS DE SU PUEBLO*



Génesis 12:3



Adelaido dijo:


> *62 AÑOS.
> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, NI LAS LOMBRICES TIENEN ESA ESPERANZA DE VIDA TAN BAJA.
> IMPOSIBLE DOS DERRAMES CEREBRALES A ESA EDAD (RELATIVAMENTE JOVEN) SI NO ES UN JUICIO DIRECTO DE DIOS.
> 
> PD: SIN NASRALÁ HEZBOLÁ ES UNA PIÑATA LISTA A SER REVENTADA. FUE ESTE ELEMENTO QUIEN LE DIO SU ESTRATEGIA GUERRILLERA.*



Sudáfrica después de romper su alianza con Israel tras la llegada al poder de Mandela bajó a ese nivel su esperanza de vida, hay algún caso peor que el ruso y el de Hassan Nasrallah.


Adelaido dijo:


> El actual gobierno israelí será aún más prorruso.
> 
> Israel sabe que si los medios promueven algo, ese algo SIEMPRE irá en perjurio de Israel.



Así es, está bien hecho. En Israel hay 1,5 millones de personas que hablan ruso, Yandex es muy usado como buscador y ok.ru como plataforma de vídeos y Rusia aportó 57000 ingenieros y 12000 médicos a Israel, un número mayor a los que tenía en 1989, eso les ayudó a convertirse en la nación startup.








1990s post-Soviet aliyah - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Hubo un atentado en Tel Aviv en 2001 en el que casi todas sus víctimas habían nacido en Rusia o Ucrania:



Spoiler: Dolphinarium Tel Aviv








Hezbollah también se vio fortalecida con Imad Mugniyeh. Nasrallah vive en un búnker, como el cobarde que es.


----------



## mapachën (3 Ene 2023)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Analicemos los hechos de las últimas horas:
> 
> Primero los ucranianos atacaron con HIMARS el alojamiento de varios cientos de soldados rusos.
> 
> ...



Supongo que no te haría mucha gracia ser El padre de uno de esos soldados


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## McNulty (3 Ene 2023)

La OTAN y el tontelberg están como muy callados no?

Llevamos dos semanitas donde no paran de caer topoles, y siguen comiendo langostinos como si nada.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

*Kiev asegura haber causado "500 bajas" a las tropas de Rusia en Jersón.*
Los ataques de las fuerzas ucranianas sobre posiciones enemigas en la región de Jersón (en el sur de Ucrania) han provocado 500 bajas entre los soldados rusos, según el informe difundido este martes por el estado mayor de Ucrania.

*"Las bajas entre las fuerzas invasoras se sitúan en unos 500 muertos y heridos",* dice el balance difundido este martes a través de la cuenta en Facebook del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Las cifras se refieren a *la ofensiva que empezó la noche del sábado 31 en una de las áreas ocupadas por los rusos de Jersón*, que prosiguió el domingo y también en lunes en distintas localidades de esa zona. De acuerdo con ese informe, la artillería ucraniana está atacando "de forma eficaz" las posiciones rusas y está además neutralizando los drones lanzados por los rusas contra las suyas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

El primer ministro del autoproclamado Kosovo solicitó a la OTAN que aumente el número de sus fuerzas de ocupación en la región.
#Kosovo

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

En la región de Samara se realizaron actos de duelo en memoria de los militares fallecidos en Makeyevka, entre los que se encontraban movilizados de esta región.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No creo que sirva para mucho. A Zhukov por ejemplo lo llevan acosando hace meses y nadie ha movido un dedo. Si llega a ser una chocholoco ya estaban todos los hilos borrados hace tiempo.



Reírse de otro forero por lo que escribe, sobre todo cuando ese forero no te lee porque te tiene en ignorados, no es acosar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

La OTAN ha decidido analizar en profundidad la situación en la zona de Kremenna-Svatove. Es posible que la cuestión se debata en la próxima reunión (18-19 de enero) del Comité Militar de la Alianza en Bruselas.

Al parecer los generales occidentales quieren decidir cuántos militares ucranianos más deben ser sacrificados en el oeste de la república popular de Luhansk para intentar romper la línea defensiva trazada por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

La razón de este repentino interés en esta zona puede ser la información sobre las pérdidas regulares de personal de las AFU, incluidos los capacitados en campos occidentales y la enorme cantidad de equipo occidental perdido por las tropas ucranianas, que o bien permanece destruido en el campo de batalla o es capturado como trofeo por nuestros combatientes.

@epoddubny


----------



## coscorron (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



Esos dos banderistas de las fotos bien que podrían estar sirviendo a su pais .. O ke hase?? Me parece que esta guerra le ha tocado lucharla a los de siempre y con los de siempre quiero decir a los que no les suelen dar permiso para irse a Viena a manifestarse.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

La Cancillería china no precisó las fechas de una posible visita de Xi Jinping a Rusia, pero destacó que en 2023 las partes estrecharán lazos "en todos los niveles"


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

Dnepropetrovsk: explosión en el distrito de Sinelnikovsky.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

*Nuevas críticas políticas al mando ruso por la masacre en Makiivka.*
Los cada vez más influyentes reporteros de guerra rusos, informa la agencia AFP, sostienen que *cientos de personas murieron en un ataque a la escuela Makiivka*, donde descansaban junto a un depósito de municiones, y acusan a los altos comandantes militares de no aprender las lecciones de sus errores pasados.

El gobernador de la región rusa de Samara, *Dmitry Azarov*, anunció la apertura de una línea telefónica para los familiares de los soldados muertos porque parte de ellos procedían de esa zona.

*Grigory Karasin*, miembro del Senado ruso y ex viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores, no solo exigió venganza contra Ucrania y sus partidarios de la OTAN, sino también "un análisis interno riguroso". *Sergei Mironov,* legislador y ex presidente del Senado, la cámara alta de Rusia, exigió la *responsabilidad penal de los funcionarios que "permitieron la concentración de personal militar en un edificio desprotegido"* y "todas las altas autoridades que no proporcionaron el nivel adecuado de seguridad".

*En las redes sociales, algunos **han acusado a las autoridades rusas de minimizar el número de muertos*. "Dios mío, ¿quién va a creer que son 63? El edificio ha sido completamente destruido", escribió una rusa, Nina Vernykh, en la principal red social rusa VKontakte. En esta red social se invitó a los rusos a recolectar ropa, medicinas y materiales para los supervivientes.

Las críticas ya comenzaron el mismo lunes, *como informaba Xavier Colás desde Moscú*.


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> no son delirios simplemente saber si lo de las espías es un mito o realidad a mi edad esos delirios no los usamos



la Ana Rosa desubicada, creo que esto es un hilo sobre la guerra


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

*Ucrania y la UE celebrarán una cumbre el 3 de febrero en Kiev.*
Ucrania y la Unión Europea (UE) celebrarán una cumbre el 3 de febrero en Kiev para discutir el apoyo militar y financiero, anunció el lunes el gabinete del presidente *Volodímir Zelenski* en un comunicado. El líder ucraniano discutió los detalles de la cita de alto nivel con la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, *Ursula von der Leyen*, en su primera llamada telefónica del año, indicó el comunicado.

"Las partes discutieron los resultados esperados de la próxima cumbre Ucrania-UE a celebrarse el 3 de febrero en Kiev, y acordaron intensificar el trabajo preparatorio", agregó. Abordaron el suministro de armas "apropiadas" y un nuevo programa de asistencia financiera por 18.000 millones de euros (19.000 millones de dólares) para Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

⚡ Informe de primera línea de la mañana del 03.01.2023⚡

La artillería rusa está activa en Jerson. Además del centro regional, los golpes afectaron a Stanislav, Dariivka, Sadovoye, Poniatovka, Novotyaginka, Tyaginka y Berislav. (Fig. 1)




En el sector de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF golpearon Stepnoye, Shcherbaki, Novoaandreivka, Orekhove, Zheleznodorozhny y Olhivka. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo ataques en Vasilievka. También se produjeron explosiones en Berdyansk. (Fig. 2)




En el frente de Donetsk, no cesan los combates urbanos en Marinka. La mayor parte de la ciudad está bajo control de las tropas rusas. También volvieron a atacar el bastión de las AFU en Krasnogorovka. Otro intento de avanzar en Nevelskoye y Pervomayskoye. Cohetes de las AFU sobre Makiivka. Murieron más de 60 militares rusos. (Fig. 3)





Al sur de Bajmut el PMC Wagner volvió a atacar desde Ozaryanivka. Ligeramente al norte se intenta avanzar hacia Kleshcheyevka y cerca de Opytnoye. Las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas se mantienen firmes. Los contraataques continúan en las afueras orientales de la propia Bakhmut. Al sur de Soledar, la PMC de Wagner lanzó un ataque terrestre hacia Krasnaya Gora. Allí hay una línea de ferrocarril. Los "_músicos_" también llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en la zona de las localidades de Belogorovka y Rozdolovka. (Fig. 4)






En Lugansk las fuerzas rusas también atacaron Belogorovka. Muy al norte, volvieron a intentar avanzar hacia Stelmakhivka. (Fig. 5)




Vea los informes diarios del analista @wargonzo


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

*Mironov, líder de un partido ruso tolerado por Putin, pide una investigación sobre la muerte de soldados en Makiivka.*
Según recoge la agencia Reuters, Sergei Mironov, líder del partido Rusia Justa en el Parlamento ruso, la Duma, ha asegurado en Telegram que *es necesaria una investigación para determinar si el ataque ucraniano que mató a al menos 63 soldados rusos en Makiivka se debió a "traición o negligencia criminal".* Añade que los funcionarios responsables deben ser procesados.

*Rusia Justa es un partido minoritario de inspiración socialdemócrata* y fruto de alianzas de formaciones más pequeñas. Su líder, Mironov, se ha presentado en varias ocasiones frente a Putin en las elecciones presidenciales. En 2012 no llegó al 4% de los votos. Antes había desempeñado cargos relevantes, entre 2001 y 2011 presidió el llamado Consejo de la Federación, la Cámara Alta.

En un país donde la oposición política que reclama una democracia plena está perseguida y/o encarcelada, Mironov forma parte de las voces discrepantes toleradas. *Ucrania lo acusó de dar apoyo financiero a los insurgentes prorrusos en 2014 y ese mismo año la UE congeló sus activos económicos*. Le considera "iniciador del proyecto de ley que permite a la Federación Rusa admitir en su composición, so pretexto de protección de los ciudadanos rusos, territorios de un país extranjero sin el consentimiento de ese país o de un tratado internacional".


----------



## Snowball (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Reírse de otro forero por lo que escribe, sobre todo cuando ese forero no te lee porque te tiene en ignorados, no es acosar.



Ese forero ha recibido amenazas, además de risitas (que es lo de menos) 

Este foro esta lleno de tarados nazis que están dispuestos a todo


----------



## Argentium (3 Ene 2023)

Ante esta situación la inflación se hace * I-N-D-I-S-P-E-N-S-A-B-L-E no hay forma de que puedan soportar esto los presupuestos ni los usanos ni ninguno, se necesita la "licuación" inflacionaria, digan lo que digan, la inflación DEBE mantenerse alta, por necesidad *

*“La Oficina de Presupuesto del Congreso (CBO) proyectó que los costos de interés netos anuales [sobre la deuda federal de EE. UU.] totalizarían $ 399 mil millones en 2022** y casi se triplicarían durante la próxima década, pasando de $ 442 mil millones a $ 1,2 billones”*
12:56 || 03/01/2023


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> En otras circunstancias, más de un forero incluso ya habría recibido una citación...



En realidad el forero con más papeletas para recibir una citación judicial sería el propio Zhukov por escribir cosas como estas (mensajes que el propio Zhukov borró):


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Acabo de reportar a uno por amenazas y -quizá, no lo sé- aportar datos sobre la identidad de otro forero (el perjudicado es @M. Priede ). Si @Alvin Red o alguien tiene capacidad para reportar a un nivel más alto le sugiero que la utilice.
> 
> Las amenazas personales no deben quedar impunes, así como las persecuciones personales. Creo que todos conocemos los límites.



Coño. No sé cómo entenderlo. ¿Te amenacé? Cómo, cuándo y dónde. Si no es así, entonces ¿por qué soy el perjudicado?


----------



## Snowball (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Reírse de otro forero por lo que escribe, sobre todo cuando ese forero no te lee porque te tiene en ignorados, no es acosar.



Ese forero ha recibido amenazas, además de risitas (que es lo de menos) 

Este foro esta lleno de tarados nazis que están dispuestos a todo


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En realidad el forero con más papeletas para recibir una citación judicial sería el propio Zhukov por escribir cosas como estas (mensajes que el propio Zhukov borró):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314486
> 
> ...



Si hay que procesarlo por eso excuso decir a vosotros. 

Hace falta valor para acusarlo, precisamente vosotros.


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## vettonio (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

Hoy.........


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> Ese forero ha recibido amenazas, además de risitas (que es lo de menos)
> 
> Este foro esta lleno de tarados nazis que están dispuestos a todo



Si cada uno de nosotros se pusiera a denunciar a otros foreros por las amenazas que ha recibido, entonces no quedaba nadie en el foro.

La mayoría de los foreros escriben cosas para cachondearse de lo que ha escrito Zhukov, pero él tiene la piel muy fina y como se considera una gran autoridad le sienta muy mal que unos cuantos nos reíamos de lo que escribe, y entonces hace lo posible porque los demás foreros crean que todo lo que hacemos es amenazarle.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Ene 2023)

delhierro dijo:


> Es que Girkin y Putin tienen conceptos diferentes de la Victoria. Para Girkin la victoria es la derrota y cambiar el regimen, para Putin la victoria es conseguir lo minimo y seguir teniendo lazos economicos con occidente.
> 
> Evidentemente para la victoria de Girkin, hace falta una movilización sino total si importante , nacionalización y centralización de la producción belica etc..etc...
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, girkin es un táctico. Y estoy de acuerdo con el en la manera de ganar la guerra.

Putin, en cambio, no mira solo la guerra. Y esta guerra no se va a ganar o perder en ukrania. 

* Estrategia sin táctica es el más lento camino hacia la victoria. Las tácticas sin estrategia son el ruido antes de la derrota.*


----------



## arriondas (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En realidad el forero con más papeletas para recibir una citación judicial sería el propio Zhukov por escribir cosas como estas (mensajes que el propio Zhukov borró):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314486
> 
> ...



Si no toca a ciertos colectivos, no.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2023)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Parece que "alguien" ha autorizado al gobierno polaco a decir lo que realmente piensa del gobierno ucraniano.
> 
> Siempre me ha chirriado que el gobierno de Polonia, que conoce perfectamente la historia de Bandera y los genocidios de Volhyn, los crimenes e ideología nazi de esa gente, los haya estado apoyando todo este tiempo. No me cabía en la cabeza que un pais que fue invadido por Hitler y que sufrió la exterminación y el genocidio por parte de los hitlerianos y banderistas, tuviera la desverguenza de apoyarlos y abrazarlos en público como ha estado haciendo Duda, solo porque luchan contra los herederos del otro estado criminal como fue para Polonia la Unión Soviética.
> 
> ...



Eso tiene la pinta de paripé, pienso para su gallinero, porque los polacos de a pie están muy rebotados.
Sin embargo, desde el gobierno lo usarán para marcar la prioridad: 'ucros malos, rusos peores'. así que,
'haremos de tripas corazón y primero es defenderse de los rusos, que luego ya veremos...'.


----------



## vettonio (3 Ene 2023)

_"Thank goodness I still have Portugal" _debió pensar.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Hoy.........



Rusia a perdido 3000 tanques y 300 helicópteros de guerra según tus datos, según tus datos tienen que estar sin suministros. Viva la OTAN son los mejohes


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


>



A ver subnormal los datos que aportas los puede ver cualquiera, lo que nos interesan son los de rusia para saber cómo va la guerra.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> A ver subnormal los datos que aportas los puede ver cualquiera, lo que nos interesan son los de rusia para saber cómo va la guerra.



A ver HIJODEPUTA,para eso tienes a los propagandistas putinianos y prorusos de este hilo que son muchos y variados....rata de cloaca....


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Si hay que procesarlo por eso excuso decir a vosotros.
> 
> Hace falta valor para acusarlo, precisamente vosotros.



Yo no tengo intención de acusar a Zhukov de nada, es Arriondas el que ha dicho que mucho foreros recibirían una citación judicial por acosar a Zhukov cuando para acosar a alguien tienes que tener contacto con él y Zhukov tiene a todos esos "foreros acosadores" en el ignore y precisamente sería el propio Zhukov el que ha hecho apología del genocidio en el foro y por eso sería el forero con más papeletas para recibir una de esas citaciones.

Yo esas capturas de pantalla las he guardado por si a Zhukov le da por ir a llorar a los moderadores para que me cierren otro hilo.


----------



## Jotagb (3 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> A ver HIJODEPUTA,para eso tienes a los propagandistas putinianos y prorusos de este hilo que son muchos y variados....rata de cloaca....



No porque hay muchos datos que no llegan, los que tú aportas son públicos que los puede leer cualquiera en cualquier sitio de propaganda OTAN. Así que tú aportación en el hilo es nula.


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

❗Hasta 120 militares ucranianos fueron eliminados durante el ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas sobre la acumulación de equipo militar en el área de la estación de tren Druzhkovka en la RPD — Ministerio de Defensa Ruso

Como resultado del ataque, también fueron destruidos dos lanzadores HIMARS MLRS, cuatro vehículos de combate RM-70 Vampire MLRS de fabricación checa, así como más de 800 cohetes y seis vehículos, dijo el ministerio.


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Si no toca a ciertos colectivos, no.



No claro, la apología del genocidio por razones de nacionalidad no esta tipificada en el Código Penal español:


----------



## vettonio (3 Ene 2023)

Il Russo en Telegram




"NO VOLVERÉ A UCRANIA"
Unciudadano de Ucrania casi se convirtió en otra víctima del régimen de Kiev, pero tomó la decisión correcta de buscar la salvación en Rusia.

Hace una semana, se le emitió por la fuerza una citación justo en la calle de Dnepropetrovsk. Sin pensarlo dos veces, Ruslan contactó a personas del negocio en la sombra, y por tres mil dólares fue llevado a la frontera con Rusia por senderos.

El hombre ahora está a salvo.





Te salvaré de Bakhmut por solo 200 hryvnia.
Un estudiante desconocido de Odessa publicó un anuncio inusual en uno de los sitios de clasificados de Internet.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> vamos a ver pikolero si te estudias el manual de visión remota de la CIA y lo practicas bien, profundizando con tu visión remota veras que España está asentada en un mar de petróleo y gas, pero los anglos no nos dejan extraerlo ya que nos vendríamos arriba y seriamos un peligro para ellos, lo entiendes ahora.



Putos reptilianos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Reírse de otro forero por lo que escribe, sobre todo cuando ese forero no te lee porque te tiene en ignorados, no es acosar.



Sabes perfectamente a lo que me refiero y no se trata de reirse de un forero. Más aún cuando resulta que no ha sido el único en equivocarse en este tema ¿Tú has acertado por ejemplo? Pero por contra la habéis tomado con él entre otros muchos.

Supongo que esto no viene de ahora, sino que tendrás contra él de forma previa a todo este asunto, pero por lo mismo que tú haces a muchos les han cerrado hilos, cuentas e incluso los han amenazado. Y que conste no considero sea la mejor solución para estas cosas. Pero me parece injusto que si eres una chocholoco no te pasen ni una, y si eres cualquier otro haya una absoluta manga ancha, desde amenazas a intentos de desvelar su identidad personal. Y no lo digo por ti, pero tú mismo en tu hilo supongo que has podido leer lo que pasaba. Y en lugar de dejarlo estar, sigues erre que erre. Pues ahora no te pongas de perfil. 

No soy yo tampoco el más indicado para dar lecciones, porque reconozco que cuando la tomo con alguien soy también muy pesadito. Pero al menos me doy cuanta cuando el asunto ya no tiene más recorrido.


----------



## arriondas (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo no tengo intención de acusar a Zhukov de nada, es Arriondas el que ha dicho que mucho foreros recibirían una citación judicial por acosar a Zhukov cuando para acosar a alguien tienes que tener contacto con él y Zhukov tiene a todos esos "foreros acosadores" en el ignore y precisamente sería el propio Zhukov el que ha hecho apología del genocidio en el foro y por eso sería el forero con más papeletas para recibir una de esas citaciones.
> 
> Yo esas capturas de pantalla las he guardado por si a Zhukov le da por ir a llorar a los moderadores para que me cierren otro hilo.



¿Qué parte de "en otras circunstancias" no has entendido? En este foro más de uno ha tenido problemas por meterse en el charco equivocado.

Por otro lado, a pesar de la ley unos son más iguales que otros.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> No porque hay muchos datos que no llegan, los que tú aportas son públicos que los puede leer cualquiera en cualquier sitio de propaganda OTAN. Así que tú aportación en el hilo es nula.



Y tú que aportas????ahi tienes al LoKo para la propaganda rusa...........tontolaba.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

❗Más de 100 soldados ucranianos murieron como resultado de un ataque con misiles de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas en la pista de hielo en Druzhkovka. También se informa que un complejo hotelero fue atacado, en el que murieron 23 mercenarios extranjeros más, escribe Tsargrad.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En realidad el forero con más papeletas para recibir una citación judicial sería el propio Zhukov por escribir cosas como estas (mensajes que el propio Zhukov borró):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314486
> 
> ...



Venga hombre no me hagas reír que estamos en Burbuja. Si fuese por ese tipo de mensajes estábamos más de la mitad del foro de uno y otro lado en la trena por diversos "delitos de odio". Comenzando por los famosos crimenes negacionistas por banalizar o directamente negar el holocausto.

A ver si vamos a tener la piel muy fina cuando conviene y olvidarnos convenientemente de lo demás cuando nos apetece.


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

Dr Polux dijo:


> En ningun momento ando hablando de economia.. solo del terreno militar, pero bueno al final Girkin, tiene razon con vosotros.



Pues chaval, creo que te has equivocado de medio a medio... ESTO ES 

*UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA*

Y aquí se habla de eso, incluso cuando se tratan temas militares AÚN CUANDO no lo entiendas... en ese CASO PREGUNTA... 

Un saludo.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No claro, la apología del genocidio por razones de nacionalidad no esta tipificada en el Código Penal español:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314515



A ver. en el punto 2 te pone por qué lo de zhukov no es delito. Estamos en un puto foro de opinion. Nos podemos cagar en todos. Eso es lo unico que aun nos salva de un gobierno plenamente dictatorial.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

Un profesor de instituto pidiendo por twitter a la embajada la cabeza de un periodista español en Moscú.


----------



## arriondas (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Venga hombre no me hagas reír que estamos en Burbuja. Si fuese por ese tipo de mensajes estábamos más de la mitad del foro de uno y otro lado en la trena por diversos "delitos de odio". Comenzando por los famosos crimenes negacionistas por banalizar o directamente negar el holocausto.
> 
> A ver si vamos a tener la piel muy fina cuando conviene y olvidarnos convenientemente de lo demás cuando nos apetece.



Efectivamente. Se han escrito mensajes de todo tipo y no ha pasado nada... excepto en determinados casos que no hace falta explicar.


----------



## Inkalus (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo no tengo intención de acusar a Zhukov de nada, es Arriondas el que ha dicho que mucho foreros recibirían una citación judicial por acosar a Zhukov cuando para acosar a alguien tienes que tener contacto con él y Zhukov tiene a todos esos "foreros acosadores" en el ignore y precisamente sería el propio Zhukov el que ha hecho apología del genocidio en el foro y por eso sería el forero con más papeletas para recibir una de esas citaciones.
> 
> Yo esas capturas de pantalla las he guardado por si a Zhukov le da por ir a llorar a los moderadores para que me cierren otro hilo.



Vaya pedazo de mierda eres,guardando capturas para joder a otro usuario.


----------



## arriondas (3 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> Un profesor de instituto pidiendo por twitter a la embajada la cabeza de un periodista español en Moscú.



En realidad Colás vive en Francia, no en Rusia.


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Pues chaval, creo que te has equivocado de medio a medio... ESTO ES
> 
> *UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA*
> 
> ...



nonono, estamos hablando de una guerra, en el hilo de la guerra de ucrania, en un foro llamado 3 Guerra mundial, si tengo que hablar de economia, me voy a otro foro.

Pero vamos es algo comun en podemitas prorusos como tu, que cuando intentas hablar de algo, solo haceis fintas

Au revoir


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


> que grimoso leer tus delirios pajilleros, te quieres poco parroquiano



Eres un machista y no tienes ni idea de servicios de información.

El chichi femenino a ganado más batallas, destruido más naciones y aniquilado pueblos que ningún arma inventada por el hombre.
Desvaloralizas a las mujeres.


----------



## arriondas (3 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> A ver. en el punto 2 te pone por qué lo de zhukov no es delito. Estamos en un puto foro de opinion. Nos podemos cagar en todos. Eso es lo unico que aun nos salva de un gobierno plenamente dictatorial.



Aún no se han cargado eso, mientras sea opinión en un foro DE OPINION donde sólo escriben usuarios registrados...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> no son delirios simplemente saber si lo de las espías es un mito o realidad a mi edad esos delirios no los usamos



No no son mitos, las amantes son el sistema de extracción de información más pulido y mejor del mundo.


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Ene 2023)

Inkalus dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de mierda eres,guardando capturas para joder a otro usuario.



Las guarde como medida preventiva por si Zhukov trataba de cerrarme otro hilo y de eso avisé al propio Zhukov. Curiosamente surtió efecto porque en cuanto le explique a Zhukov que desistiera de cerrarme los hilos porque tenía esas capturas de pantalla, milagrosamente dejó de llorar a los administradores. Lo he explicado en el mensaje que citas. No tengo ninguna intención de joder a Zhukov a no ser que el me joda mi participación en el foro.


----------



## Iskra (3 Ene 2023)

*Interesantes reflexiones:
Estas diez tendencias merecen especial atención en el nuevo año*

En los próximos meses, el mundo enfrentará intentos de frenar la inflación, turbulencias en los mercados energéticos e incertidumbre sobre hacia dónde irá China después de la pandemia. The Economist enumera (Ten trends to watch in the coming year) diez temas a los que prestar mucha atención el próximo año.

1. *Todos los ojos puestos en Ucrania*. Los precios de la energía, la inflación, las tasas de interés, el crecimiento económico, la escasez de alimentos, todo depende de cómo se desarrolle el conflicto en los próximos meses. Los rápidos avances de Ucrania podrían representar una amenaza para Vladimir Putin, pero un punto muerto parece el resultado más probable. Rusia intentará prolongar el conflicto con la esperanza de que la escasez de energía y los cambios políticos en Estados Unidos priven a Kiev del apoyo occidental.

2. *Se avecina una recesión*. Las principales economías del mundo entrarán en recesión, y los bancos centrales ya están subiendo las tasas de interés con la esperanza de frenar la inflación, consecuencia de la pandemia y resultado de un aumento en los precios de la energía. Y si la recesión en Estados Unidos es relativamente leve, Europa enfrentará un duro golpe. En general, todo el mundo sentirá el dolor, y el dólar más fuerte golpeará con mayor fuerza a los países pobres que ya han sufrido el alto costo de los alimentos.

3. *Un rayo de esperanza climática*. Para reponer sus reservas de energía, los países están volviendo en masa a los combustibles fósiles sucios. Pero en el mediano plazo, los combates acelerarán la transición a las energías renovables, y se convertirán en una alternativa segura a los hidrocarburos de los países dictadores. Además de la eólica y la solar, la energía nuclear y el hidrógeno van en aumento.

4. ¿*China en su apogeo?* En algún momento de abril, India superará a China en términos de población, y su población será de 1430 millones. A medida que la población de China disminuye y su economía lucha, habrá un debate sobre si ha alcanzado su punto máximo y si está quedando exhausto. Y si la tasa de crecimiento económico se ralentiza, significará que China nunca superará a Estados Unidos.

5. *División en EE.UU.* Aunque los republicanos tuvieron un desempeño más débil de lo esperado en las elecciones intermedias, las divisiones sociales y culturales sobre el aborto, las armas y otros temas delicados solo se profundizarán después de una serie de controvertidos fallos de la Corte Suprema. La entrada oficial de Donald Trump en la carrera presidencial de 2024 echará leña al fuego.

6. *Nuevos puntos calientes*. El enfoque continuo en el conflicto en Ucrania exacerba el riesgo de conflicto en otros lugares. Mientras Rusia está distraída, los conflictos estallan en su patio trasero. China puede decidir que no habrá mejor oportunidad para actuar contra Taiwán. Las tensiones entre India y China podrían estallar en el Himalaya. ¿Y si Turquía intenta apoderarse de una isla griega en el Egeo?

7. *Las alianzas cambian de contorno. * Los sindicatos mundiales reaccionan a los cambios geopolíticos. Dos nuevos miembros se unirán a la OTAN, que se ha visto impulsada por el conflicto en Ucrania. ¿Se unirá Arabia Saudita al bloque emergente llamado Acuerdo de Abraham? Además, la importancia del Diálogo de Seguridad Cuatripartito y AUKUS (estos dos clubes liderados por EE. UU. están llamados a luchar contra China) e I2U2: no confundan que no se trata de una banda de rock, sino de un foro para el desarrollo sostenible con la participación de India, Israel, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Estados Unidos.

8.* Venganza turística. * ¡Toma, covid! En medio de un deseo general de vengarse de los bloqueos y las fronteras cerradas, el gasto en viajes casi volverá a su nivel de 2019 de $ 1,4 billones, pero en parte debido a la inflación y el aumento de los precios. El número real de viajes turísticos internacionales (aproximadamente 1600 millones) no superará el nivel anterior a la pandemia de 2019 de 1800 millones.
Los viajes de negocios seguirán siendo modestos a medida que las empresas reduzcan costos.

9. *Prueba con la realidad del metaverso.* ¿Echará raíces la idea de trabajar y jugar en el mundo virtual? 2023 responderá en parte a esta pregunta: Apple lanzará sus primeros auriculares y Meta decidirá si cambia o no la estrategia en respuesta a la depreciación de las acciones. Mientras tanto, un cambio más simple y útil puede ser la llegada de "claves de acceso" para reemplazar las contraseñas.

10*. Año nuevo, jerga nueva. * ¿Nunca has oído hablar de una clave de paso? ¡No temáis! Hemos reunido el vocabulario vital que será útil saber en 2023. Los NIMBY están fuera y los YIMBY están dentro; las criptomonedas no están de moda y la criptografía poscuántica sí está de moda; pero, ¿puedes definir un conflicto congelado o combustible sintético? 

En retrospectiva, la pandemia marcó el final de un período de relativa estabilidad y previsibilidad en la geopolítica y la economía. El mundo de hoy es mucho más inestable, convulsionado por las vicisitudes de la rivalidad entre las grandes potencias, las réplicas de la pandemia, la agitación económica, el clima extremo y el rápido cambio social y tecnológico. La imprevisibilidad es la nueva normalidad. No hay escapatoria. Pero esperamos que leer The World Ahead 2023 te ayude a enfrentar esta nueva realidad con confianza.

Veremos.....


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

Es que amigo,Ucrania tiene que recuperar su libertad y su soberanía, así como su autonomía a la hora de elegir su futuro, no puede seguir bajo la "bota" rusa, Rusia no tiene derecho a seguir coaccionando a Ucrania.


----------



## Mitrofán (3 Ene 2023)

la guerra debe estar parada porque de repente el hilo ha empezado a competir con sálvame de luxe


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Génesis 12:3
> 
> 
> Sudáfrica después de romper su alianza con Israel tras la llegada al poder de Mandela bajó a ese nivel su esperanza de vida, hay algún caso peor que el ruso y el de Hassan Nasrallah.
> ...



Joder como jode Nasralá, el pollazo que os metió en el 2006 duele de cojones.

Larga sombra tiene este hombre en tu alma.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> A ver. en el punto 2 te pone por qué lo de zhukov no es delito. Estamos en un puto foro de opinion. Nos podemos cagar en todos. Eso es lo unico que aun nos salva de un gobierno plenamente dictatorial.



Hace tiempo que se quieren cargar este foro, como se hizo con 8chan, que sobrevive en ordenadores .onion...solo hay que ver con lo del coronavirus como tuvieron que abrir un hilo para ponerse de acuerdo al relato oficial....aunque la mayoría pasamos del tema....


----------



## alfonbass (3 Ene 2023)

Dr Polux dijo:


> nonono, estamos hablando de una guerra, en el hilo de la guerra de ucrania, en un foro llamado 3 Guerra mundial, si tengo que hablar de economia, me voy a otro foro.
> 
> Pero vamos es algo comun en podemitas prorusos como tu, que cuando intentas hablar de algo, solo haceis fintas
> 
> Au revoir



No le hagas caso, si no tiene de puta idea, que no dice más que chorradas para justificar estado y más estado de "ijquierdas"....


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



La fuente es oficial usana: Fact Sheet on WMD Threat Reduction Efforts with Ukraine, Russia and Other Former Soviet Un

Donde se dice esto:



The United States has also worked collaboratively to improve Ukraine’s biological safety, security, and disease surveillance for both human and animal health, providing support to 46 peaceful Ukrainian laboratories, health facilities, and disease diagnostic sites over the last two decades. The collaborative programs have focused on improving public health and agricultural safety measures at the nexus of nonproliferation.


This work, often conducted in partnership with outside organizations, such as the WHO and the World Organization for Animal Health (OIE), has resulted in safer and more effective disease surveillance and detection. Ukrainian scientists have acted consistent with international best practices and norms in publishing research results, partnering with international colleagues and multilateral organizations, and widely distributing their research and public health findings.


Ukraine owns and operates its public health laboratories and associated infrastructure, and the United States is proud to collaborate, cooperate, and provide assistance in support of this infrastructure. These facilities operate just like other state or local public health and research laboratories around the world. Furthermore, all equipment and training provided by the United States is subject to U.S. export control processes, audits, and acquisition laws and regulations, which ensures transparency and compliance with domestic and international laws.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


> la Ana Rosa desubicada, creo que esto es un hilo sobre la guerra



Karla (que no sabes ni quién es ) no está de acuerdo con tu comentario, más aún los servicios de inteligencia de la RDD tampoco.


----------



## Snowball (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Si cada uno de nosotros se pusiera a denunciar a otros foreros por las amenazas que ha recibido, entonces no quedaba nadie en el foro.
> 
> La mayoría de los foreros escriben cosas para cachondearse de lo que ha escrito Zhukov, pero él tiene la piel muy fina y como se considera una gran autoridad le sienta muy mal que unos cuantos nos reíamos de lo que escribe, y entonces hace lo posible porque los demás foreros crean que todo lo que hacemos es amenazarle.



Que te amenace de muerte un tarado Nazi de internet (con la que esta cayendo) es "tener la piel muy fina" ?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> En mi opinin, girkin es un táctico. Y estoy de acuerdo con el en la manera de ganar la guerra.
> 
> Putin, en cambio, no mira solo la guerra. Y esta guerra no se va a ganar o perser en ukrania



EXACTO, como Siria, que no se ganó en Siria.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

La libertad, la democracia, la convivencia pacifica y la civilización son frágiles, no podemos descuidarnos, hay que cuidarlas y protegerlas, la Alemania nazi las amenazó, ahora lo hace el hijoPutin.


----------



## coscorron (3 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> No porque hay muchos datos que no llegan, los que tú aportas son públicos que los puede leer cualquiera en cualquier sitio de propaganda OTAN. Así que tú aportación en el hilo es nula.



El rejon puede ser un cansino pero no hay porque negar las cosas ... Te trae al hilo información de lo que ocurre en Ucrania y si, es información del lado OTAN, pero hay otros foreros que te la traen del lado ruso y así te consigues hacer una idea más o menos de como estan las cosas de verdad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

Donetsk: la artillería y la defensa área están muy activas.

En Avdiivka la línea del frente no ha cambiado. 

@voenkorKotenok


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

Dr Polux dijo:


> nonono, estamos hablando de una guerra, en el hilo de la guerra de ucrania, en un foro llamado 3 Guerra mundial, si tengo que hablar de economia, me voy a otro foro.
> 
> Pero vamos es algo comun en podemitas prorusos como tu, que cuando intentas hablar de algo, solo haceis fintas
> 
> Au revoir



A ver, hombre, esto es UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... y si se trata el tema de la guerra es para ENTENDER lo que eso supone y significa en el contexto general... 

Y me han llamado de todo, desde fascista a comunista, SALVO LIBEGAL, que eso sí que no lo toleraría, del resto, lo que tú quieras chaval...

En lo restante, si PRECISAS SABER PREGUNTA...

Esta guerra tiene que ver con NABUCO, tú sabes de qué va eso????... pues a partir de ahí, podrías empezar a tirar del hilo... el resto tonterías sin ningún sentido... que una GUERRA CUESTA UNA PASTA y no se hace por deporte ni por poner cohones en parte alguna...


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

Unos disparando 6 cohetes de Himars y dicen los rusos que impactaron 4... han generado más muertes que otros lanzando 100 misiles crucero en un día. 

Menos mal que el ejercito de Ucrania estaba en un estado lamentable y no les dejan misiles de más de 100 km de alcance.


----------



## Snowball (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Yo no tengo intención de acusar a Zhukov de nada, es Arriondas el que ha dicho que mucho foreros recibirían una citación judicial por acosar a Zhukov cuando para acosar a alguien tienes que tener contacto con él y Zhukov tiene a todos esos "foreros acosadores" en el ignore y precisamente s*ería el propio Zhukov el que ha hecho apología del genocidio en el foro y por eso sería el forero con más papeletas para recibir una de esas citaciones.*
> 
> Yo esas capturas de pantalla las he guardado por si a Zhukov le da por ir a llorar a los moderadores para que me cierren otro hilo.



andaaa

Y todos esos mensajes que hay en el "hilo de los buenos ganan" sobre exterminar a los "orcos" , borrar Rusia del mapa y demas, NO ES APOLOGIA DEL GENOCIDIO?

Ah vale que sois vosotros los "democratas" los que dais el carné de genocidas o no... (dependiendo quien es el genocidado claro)


----------



## Dr Polux (3 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> A ver, hombre, esto es UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA... y si se trata el tema de la guerra es para ENTENDER lo que eso supone y significa en el contexto general...
> 
> Y me han llamado de todo, desde fascista a comunista, SALVO LIBEGAL, que eso sí que no lo toleraría, del resto, lo que tú quieras chaval...
> 
> ...



Al ignore estupido podemita


----------



## dabuti (3 Ene 2023)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
3 ENE, 13:39
*Fuerzas rusas eliminan a más de 130 mercenarios extranjeros en operación en Ucrania: altos mandos*






© Servicio de prensa del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa / TASS
MOSCÚ, 3 de enero. /TASS/. Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas lanzaron un ataque en el sitio de despliegue de la legión extranjera del ejército ucraniano en la República Popular de Donetsk, eliminando a más de 130 mercenarios en el último día durante la operación militar especial en Ucrania, informó el martes el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov. .
"Los ataques de precisión de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas contra los sitios de despliegue temporal de unidades de legiones extranjeras en áreas cercanas al asentamiento de Maslyakovka y la ciudad de Kramatorsk en la República Popular de Donetsk eliminaron a más de 130 mercenarios extranjeros", dijo el portavoz.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha declarado que más de 40 militares y vehículos blindados ucranianos han sido destruidos en Kupyansk, en la región de Kharkiv.

▪Las fuerzas de misiles y artillería alcanzan 72 unidades de artillería de las AFU en posiciones de tiro, así como personal enemigo en 104 zonas.

▪ Cuatro depósitos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas alcanzados en la región de Zaporizhzhia, tres obuses M777 destruidos en la DNR y la LNR

▪En la zona de Krasno-Limansky cuatro unidades de asalto de las AFU fueron alcanzadas en zonas de la LNR y la DNR. El enemigo sufrió más de 120 bajas.

▪En Donetsk hasta 90 militares ucranianos, así como dos tanques, cinco vehículos blindados de combate y siete vehículos fueron destruidos durante la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

▪ Las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea derribaron 13 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las regiones de LNR, DNR y Zaporizhzhya durante la noche.

@anna_news

#SEE #resumen.


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## EGO (3 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Pues chaval, creo que te has equivocado de medio a medio... ESTO ES
> 
> *UN PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA*
> 
> ...



Este.... subforo.... es.... de... GUERRA.

Si... quieres...hablar... de... "hekonomiah"... tienes... el subforo... economia.Hay... un... hilo "las consecuencias economica de la guerra de Ucrania"para que.... hables.... de tus neuras

Eres... tu... el.... que mea... fuera.... del tiesto.


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> No le hagas caso, si no tiene de puta idea, que no dice más que chorradas para justificar estado y más estado de "ijquierdas"....



Conho EL... tengo un regalo para ti... no paré de reirme con él y te animo seguirlo... es un INDIGENTE CASI TAN GRANDE COMO TÚ... 

Otro hipócrita LIBEGAL, que al igual que tú ejerce, según le conviene... 



El muy... es capaz de ver la PAJA en el pajar del mundo MUSICAL, pero el muy HIPOCRITA tiene una página para buscar COCHES, que ha provocado que hoy el automóvil de más de 20 años valga ya casi más que hace 5 años uno nuevo... y al igual que tú DA CONSEJOS A OTROS que para SI NO QUIERE... JAJAJAJAJJAAAAJAJJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAAA... 

Recomiendo a TODO LIBEGAL de bien que revise el video que pongo... es como para hecharse unas risas con este tipo de HIPOCRITAS, que sois todos iguales, una panda de imbéciles... por cierto, sigues AMANDO LA CITY y no te animas a darte un paseo por el monte... jajajjajaaaaa... putos LIBEGALES IMBÉCILES...


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Yomateix (3 Ene 2023)

_Hasta se mofan en la cara de sus mayores aliados una y otra vez (por cercania) menos mal que son los buenos. Que en el propio parlamento de Ucrania celebren homenajes a un nazi....._

*Polonia critica el homenaje de Ucrania a un controvertido líder nacionalista*
El Gobierno polaco ha criticado este martes el reciente homenaje de las autoridades ucranianas a *Stepan Bandera, una controvertida figura de la Segunda Guerra Mundial*, considerado un héroe en Ucrania y genocida por los polacos.

El viceministro de Exteriores polaco, Arkadiusz Mularczyk, ha declarado este martes a la prensa en Varsovia que "es inaceptable para Polonia que se honre (en Ucrania) a Stepan Bandera, el ideólogo de los nacionalistas ucranianos que asesinaron a decenas de miles de polacos en Volinia".

Mularczyk indicó que "los temas históricos son un elemento muy importante" de las relaciones entre Polonia y Ucrania y dijo que "hoy, con nuestra actitud, demostramos que apoyamos a Ucrania. Ucrania debe respetar eso y, por supuesto, estos temas deben reflejarse de alguna manera en las relaciones polaco-ucranianas".

El pasado domingo, varias instituciones gubernamentales ucranianas, incluido el Parlamento, conmemoraron el aniversario del nacimiento de* Bandera, quien lideró durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial un movimiento nacionalista ucraniano que estuvo detrás del asesinato de unos 100.000 civiles de etnia no ucraniana* en Volinia.


_Lo que leíamos de Stepan Bandera antes de que se haya comenzado a reescribir la historia porque no interesa hablar de la existencia de nazis en Ucrania, algo que no es nuevo y lleva pasando muchos años, solo hay que ver como veneran a este personaje:_


*Stepan Bandera y el nazismo*

Sea como fuere, la Alemania Nazi y la OUN comenzaron a colaborar. Se sabe que Stepan Bandera y *el OUN recibieron entrenamiento militar en el territorio polaco controlado por Hitler.*

Recibieron conocimientos básicos sobre inteligencia y contrainteligencia, estrategia geopolítica, actividades clandestinas, agitación y propaganda, así como información básica sobre el sistema de administración estatal de la URSS, la estructura de las agencias de seguridad soviéticas y el funcionamiento de sus fuerzas armadas.

También recibieron un fuerte adoctrinamiento ideológico, especialmente en *ultranacionalismo, anticomunismo y antisemitismo.*

Además, la colaboración con la *Abwher*, el servicio de inteligencia nazi, se fue fortaleciendo progresivamente. Así, a cambio de información sobre la RSS de Ucrania, los miembros de la OUN recibían todo tipo de entrenamiento paramilitar, preparándose para la futura ocupación de Hitler del territorio ucraniano, en manos de la URSS.

Para verano de 1941, la OUN-b tenía activas 3.300 células con un número total de hasta 20.000 personas, tal y como *Bandera redacta en sus memorias. *Asimismo, el gobierno alemán organizó varias columnas militares donde miembros de la OUN-b estaban integrados, creando unidades conjuntas. Esta situación se prolongaría hasta el fin de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, en 1945.

También ese año, en *el II Congreso de la OUN-b*, Stepan Bandera introdujo en las tesis de la organización* todo tipo de elementos del nazismo*, como el antisemitismo, bajo la excusa de que apoyaban a los bolcheviques. “Los judíos en la URSS son el apoyo más devoto del régimen bolchevique gobernante y la vanguardia del imperialismo de Moscú en Ucrania”, dijo.

Respecto a la Alemania Nazi, además, se estableció que *las tropas alemanas deberían ser consideradas como las tropas de los aliados,* y que *parte del activo organizativo de la OUN* debería incorporarse a las tropas alemanas.

Es decir, en los últimos años previos a la invasión de los nazis a la URSS, se estableció un colaboracionismo entre la OUN y las autoridades alemanas, y *se terminó de configurar la organización clandestina como un grupo de extrema derecha favorable al nazismo y al fascismo.* Un recorrido ideológico que puede rescatarse prácticamente desde el inicio del activismo de Stepan Bandera y la evolución del movimiento nacionalista ucraniano hasta ese momento.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

Dr Polux dijo:


> Al ignore estupido podemita



Mejor, asi no tendremos que aguantarte, vil es uno de los foreros más brillantes.


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

Bombardeos al centro de Donestk, hay víctimas.


❗⚡ Al 3 de enero de 2023 se recibió información en las líneas operativas de la DPR JCCC sobre bajas civiles en las ciudades de la República:

Donetsk (distrito de Petrovski):
- Un hombre nacido en 1982 resultó herido.

❗ Se ha recibido información adicional sobre los daños causados por el bombardeo de las ciudades ucranianas de la República:

Donetsk (distrito de Petrovski):
- S t. Wagner, 7 - edificio de viviendas.

notario público. Yelenovka:
- S t. Sadovaya, 96 - un edificio residencial privado; Las líneas eléctricas también resultaron dañadas.

Sigue llegando información sobre las consecuencias de los bombardeos.

"online_dnr_sckk"


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Este.... subforo.... es.... de... GUERRA.
> 
> Si... quieres...hablar... de... "hekonomiah"... tienes... el subforo... economia.Hay... un... hilo "las consecuencias economica de la guerra de Ucrania"para que.... hables.... de tus neuras
> 
> Eres... tu... el.... que mea... fuera.... del tiesto.



Pim-pim llevas en este foro como 3 días... no me intentes enseñar de qué va el foro... y SOBRE TODO DE QUÉ VA LA ECONOMÍA...

La guerra o EL LADRILLO, van de lo mismo FORO DE ECONOMÍA... imagino que así os luce el pelo, ni puta idea de lo que hablais... PERO ESO SI MENTER LA MANO EN LA GENTE PARA QUITARLE LA PASTA con vuestras IMBECILIDADES... 

Si quieres hablar de ARMAS seguro que HAY FOROS MILITARES... este es un PUTO FORO DE ECONOMÍA y se tratan temas que afectan a dicho asunto, sean militares, sean ladrillos, sean mujeres o relaciones amorosas, que SI TIENEN Y MUCHO QUE VER CON ESO... 

Así que PIMPIM si quieres hablar de armas te animo a buscar el foro correspondiente... aquí se habla de lo militar y COMO AFECTA Y PORQUE le afecta la economía...


----------



## Minsky Moment (3 Ene 2023)

Yomateix dijo:


> _Hasta se mofan en la cara de sus mayores aliados una y otra vez (por cercania) menos mal que son los buenos. Que en el propio parlamento de Ucrania celebren homenajes a un nazi....._
> 
> *Polonia critica el homenaje de Ucrania a un controvertido líder nacionalista*
> El Gobierno polaco ha criticado este martes el reciente homenaje de las autoridades ucranianas a *Stepan Bandera, una controvertida figura de la Segunda Guerra Mundial*, considerado un héroe en Ucrania y genocida por los polacos.
> ...



Quién coño titula "un" controvertido líder, bla bla bla. A estas alturas todo el mundo sabe quién es Bandera. O a lo mejor se trata de no darle demasiada publicidad, no sea que los aún despistados se cosquen de que, de verdad, no solo de rumor, son unos putos nazis.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Este.... subforo.... es.... de... GUERRA.
> 
> Si... quieres...hablar... de... "hekonomiah"... tienes... el subforo... economia.Hay... un... hilo "las consecuencias economica de la guerra de Ucrania"para que.... hables.... de tus neuras
> 
> Eres... tu... el.... que mea... fuera.... del tiesto.



Dios mío, quién a hablado, la OTAN en persona.


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

⚡ Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania (03/01/2023)

Parte 1

Las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa continúan realizando una operación militar especial.

◽ En la dirección de Kupyansk, más de 40 militares ucranianos, tres vehículos blindados de combate y tres camionetas fueron destruidos como resultado del daño por fuego de unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las áreas de los asentamientos de Sinkovka, Ivanovka y Berestovoe en el región de Járkov.

◽ Además, dos grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Novoselovskoye y Tabaevka en la región de Kharkiv.

◽ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, la artillería rusa y los sistemas de lanzallamas pesados atacaron cuatro destacamentos de asalto de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las áreas de los asentamientos de Chervonaya Dibrova de la República Popular de Lugansk, Novosadovoe, Serebryanka y Grigorovka de la República Popular de Donetsk. Las pérdidas enemigas ascendieron a más de 120 militares ucranianos muertos y heridos, cuatro vehículos blindados de combate, tres camionetas y dos automóviles. Un grupo de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue destruido en el área del asentamiento de Stelmakhovka de la República Popular de Luhansk.

⚡ Informe del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania (03/01/2023)

Parte 2

Como resultado de los ataques aéreos y con misiles contra la acumulación de equipo militar en el área de la estación de tren Druzhkovka en la República Popular de Donetsk, dos lanzacohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense fueron destruidos; cuatro lanzacohetes de lanzamiento múltiple RM-70 "Vampire" de fabricación checa; más de 800 cohetes para lanzacohetes múltiples; seis vehículos, así como hasta 120 militares ucranianos.

Durante la lucha contra la batería cerca de la ciudad de Kramatorsk, se abrieron posiciones y se destruyeron dos lanzadores del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS de fabricación estadounidense, desde los cuales se bombardearon los asentamientos de la República Popular de Donetsk.

◽ En las áreas de la ciudad de Artemovsk en la República Popular de Donetsk y el asentamiento de Chervonaya Dibrova en la República Popular de Luhansk, tres sistemas de artillería M-777 de fabricación estadounidense fueron destruidos en posiciones de tiro. En las áreas de los asentamientos de Volchansk, región de Kharkiv y Serebryanka, República Popular de Donetsk, fueron destruidos dos vehículos de combate ucranianos del Grad MLRS. Dos obuses D-30 fueron destruidos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Kamenskoye y Gulyaipole en la región de Zaporozhye.

Los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron 13 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Svistunovka, Chervonopopovka de la República Popular de Luhansk, Kirillovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, Trudovoye y Berdyansk de la región de Zaporozhye en un día.

◽ Además, nueve cohetes del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS fueron interceptados en las áreas de los asentamientos de Chervonopopovka en la República Popular de Luhansk y Novaya Kakhovka en la región de Kherson.

En total, desde el inicio de la operación militar especial, 355 aviones, 199 helicópteros, 2.807 vehículos aéreos no tripulados, 399 sistemas de misiles antiaéreos, 7.382 tanques y otros vehículos blindados de combate, 967 vehículos de combate de sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, 3.768 de campo cañones de artillería y morteros, así como 7.900 unidades de vehículos militares especiales han sido destruidos.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> *El almacenamiento de gas en toda Europa está lleno en un 84%, muy por encima de la norma estacional de cinco años del 70%. Los fuertes vientos también están reduciendo la tensión en los sistemas energéticos de la región. Se espera que Alemania produzca el miércoles una potencia eólica casi récord.*
> 11:39 || 03/01/2023



El almacenamiento está lleno...porque siguen comprándole a Rusia.
Ni potencia eólica ni pollas 
Compra de gas licuado y por tubería, en rublos. Ni más, ni menos.


----------



## EGO (3 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Pim-pim llevas en este foro como 3 días... no me intentes enseñar de qué va el foro... y SOBRE TODO DE QUÉ VA LA ECONOMÍA...
> 
> La guerra o EL LADRILLO, van de lo mismo FORO DE ECONOMÍA... imagino que así os luce el pelo, ni puta idea de lo que hablais... PERO ESO SI MENTER LA MANO EN LA GENTE PARA QUITARLE LA PASTA con vuestras IMBECILIDADES...
> 
> ...



Este subforo se llama GUERRA MUNDIAL y se habla de guerra,igual que en el atico se hablan de las relaciones hombre-mujer y no de la bajada o subida del paro.

Ya tienes un subforo llamado "economia" para hablar de economia y alli hay un hilo con chincheta en donde se habla de las consecuencias economicas de la guerra de Ucrania.

15 añazos aqui inventando autoestima macaca y ni siquiera sabes cual es el lugar para hablar de cada cosa.


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Este subforo se llama GUERRA MUNDIAL y se habla de guerra,igual que en el atico se hablan de las relaciones hombre-mujer y no de la bajada o subida del paro.
> 
> Ya tienes un subforo llamado "economia" para hablar de economia y alli hay un hilo con chincheta en donde se habla de las consecuencias economicas de la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> 15 añazos aqui inventando autoestima macaca y ni siquiera sabes cual es el lugar para hablar de cada cosa.




PIM-PIM... mira en lugar de darme la murga, que ni sé quíen eres...

NOS EXPLICAS COMO SE HA LLEGADO A ESTA GUERRA... y porqué se está desarrollando cómo se está desarrollando, que gana quíen con según que cosas y porqué... que está haciendo cada bando y el porqué...

El resto de tus OPINIONES me importan nada... así que ILUMINANOS y lo mismo te compramos lo que vendas...


----------



## Honkler (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eres un machista y no tienes ni idea de servicios de información.
> 
> El chichi femenino a ganado más batallas, destruido más naciones y aniquilado pueblos que ningún arma inventada por el hombre.
> Desvaloralizas a las mujeres.



El coño femenino es el arma de destrucción masiva más mortífero conocido. Ríete tu de las bombas atómicas…


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eres un machista y no tienes ni idea de servicios de información.
> 
> El chichi femenino a ganado más batallas, destruido más naciones y aniquilado pueblos que ningún arma inventada por el hombre.
> Desvaloralizas a las mujeres.











La chica del gángster (1993)
 

Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Wyne Dobie, un fotógrafo de la policía, salva la vida del jefe de la mafia, Frank Milo. Éste, en agradecimiento, le ofrece la compañía de Gloria, una de sus empleadas. Pero Wyne no quiere aceptar los ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Martok (3 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo creo que deben haber sido cientos de víctimas, y aparte los heridos. La razón es que así lo asumen los canales TG pro-rusos que sigo. En Rusia están conmocionados.
> 
> Rusia debe tomarse en serio liquidar los centros de control de los himars, que no están en Ucrania.



El problema que tenemos es que tanto el Kremlin como Zhongnanhai no han querido una guerra abierta, su estrategia es de conseguir un agotamiento económico de occidente las razones son múltiples y compresibles. Esto hace que occidente consciente de ello abiertamente busque una guerra abierta con sucesivas escaladas en las provocaciones.

Es muy significativo las declaraciones de Merkel y Hollande, políticos retirados que perfectamente podría permanecer en silencio ajenos al conflicto pero mandan un mensaje claro, cualquier negociación solo servirá para toma el pelo a Moscu.

Estos hechos son lamentables pero ya ocurridos hay que buscar el lado positivo, por la fuerza de los hechos el Kremlin como Zhongnanhai tendrán que asumir la guerra.

Debemos ser observadores y ver por donde soplan los vientos, por ahora la opcion de Panmunjeom la veo desvanecerse.


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eres un machista y no tienes ni idea de servicios de información.
> 
> El chichi femenino a ganado más batallas, destruido más naciones y aniquilado pueblos que ningún arma inventada por el hombre.
> Desvaloralizas a las mujeres.



joder, que finta más ridícula


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

❗Hasta 120 militares ucranianos fueron destruidos durante el ataque aéreo y con misiles de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la acumulación de equipo militar en el área de la estación de tren Druzhkovka en la RPD — Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia

Como resultado del ataque, también fueron destruidos dos lanzadores HIMARS MLRS, cuatro vehículos de combate RM-70 Vampire MLRS de fabricación checa, así como más de 800 cohetes, seis vehículos, dijo el ministerio.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

Un aeródromo militar ucraniano cubierto por un ataque con misiles, edificios en llamas y varios aviones de combate MiG-29 dañados por explosiones fueron capturados en el marco.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

Se reporta acumulación de tropas Bielorrusas a 50 kms de la frontera ucraniana.
Unas 4 divisiones acorazadas y 32.000 efectivos en total.
Se desconoce el propósito del movimiento.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia no ve la posibilidad de concluir un tratado de paz con Japón, todo debido al curso anti-ruso de Tokio

El viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de la Federación Rusa, Andrey Rudenko, dijo que Tokio y Moscú no pueden comenzar a discutir un tratado de paz, ya que Japón se adhiere a un curso antirruso. Señaló en una entrevista con TASS que la firma de tal documento con un estado abiertamente hostil es imposible.

Además, según Rudenko, Tokio se permite amenazas directas contra Rusia, y no hay señales de una desviación de este curso e intentos de corregir la situación.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## Roedr (3 Ene 2023)

Martok dijo:


> El problema que tenemos es que tanto el Kremlin como Zhongnanhai no han querido una guerra abierta, su estrategia es de conseguir un agotamiento económico de occidente las razones son múltiples y compresibles. Esto hace que occidente consciente de ello abiertamente busque una guerra abierta con sucesivas escaladas en las provocaciones.
> 
> Es muy significativo las declaraciones de Merkel y Hollande, políticos retirados que perfectamente podría permanecer en silencio ajenos al conflicto pero mandan un mensaje claro, cualquier negociación solo servirá para toma el pelo a Moscu.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero me parece que no es tan fácil lo del agotamiento económico de Occidente. USA tiene más recursos económicos que Rusia, y USA más sus países vasallos tienen muchos recursos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


> joder, que finta más ridícula



Eso decian en la República Federal de Alemania, hasta que apareció Karla y sus Pusi-charo-destroyers, casí ponen de rodillas a toada la Alemania federal y se infiltraron en la OTAN hasta la cocina.

No menos precie a las mujeres.


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya, pero me parece que no es tan fácil lo del agotamiento económico de Occidente. USA tiene más recursos económicos que Rusia, y USA más sus países vasallos tienen muchos recursos.



NO.

Este error es algo absurdo... cual es el PIB y los fondos financieros que tiene occidente... pongamos que algo así como unos 10 a 20 PIB mundiales más o menos es lo que circula por el mundo siendo MUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYY CONSERVADOR en fondos financieros...

Y no te hablo de la deuda...

Rusia por no tener no creo que tenga ni siquiera en fondos financieros la propia riqueza que guarda su suelo, que eso ya sería la hostia, con una deuda más que manejable...

Ya me explicas tú de dónde vamos a sacar los recursos para esos fondos PONZI...


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2023)

el *FGM-148 Javelin*, uno de los *misiles antitanque de hombro más avanzados del mundo*. Tiene un *alcance *de más de *dos kilómetros* y es capaz de destruir cualquier tanque moderno conocido, incluso puede usarse para derribar helicópteros que vuelan bajo. Dispara la ojiva *Tándem HEAT*, de *8,4 kilogramos*, cuyo coste asciende a *147.000 dólares por cohete*.






Lanzamiento del misil Hellfire desde el helicóptero FOTO: LA RAZÓN (CUSTOM CREDIT)
Con un valor de *115.000 dólares* cada cohete, uno de los misiles aire-tierra más utilizados y potentes del mundo, el *Hellfire Rocket*, es un poco más barato. El nombre “Hellfire” proviene del hecho de que este proyectil es “heli fire”, o lo que es lo mismo, disparado desde un helicóptero.

Por su parte, el cohete *Advanced Precision Kill Weapons System II* fue diseñado para ser una versión más pequeña del tradicional cohete de 70 mm. y debe ser considerado una “ganga” según los estándares militares a “solo” 28.000 dólares por cohete. El cohete cuenta con una precisión de impacto de hasta un metro gracias a su avanzado cabezal de búsqueda por láser que puede señalar un objetivo y ajustar las aletas del cohete en pleno vuelo.

Teniendo en cuenta los precios anteriores, el misil *Spike* debe parecer “calderilla”, ya que sólo cuestan *5.000 dólares* por unidad. Este sistema de misiles antitanque disparado desde el hombro es capaz de destruir *objetivos ligeros*. El proyectil, del tamaño de una *barra de pan*, está equipado con un *sistema inteligente de guía óptica* que fija el objetivo para conseguir una *gran precisión*.












La guerra en números: ¿Cuánto cuesta disparar un arma?


La resistencia ucraniana en las principales ciudades del país, ha motivado el aumento de lanzamiento de misiles y de bombardeos aéreos para allanar el camino, algo que, aunque no lo sepamos tiene un coste desorbitado




www.larazon.es


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso decian en la República Federal de Alemania, hasta que apareció Karla y sus Pusi-charo-destroyers, casí ponen de rodillas a toada la Alemania federal y se infiltraron en la OTAN hasta la cocina.
> 
> No menos precie a las mujeres.



Plonk !


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Eso decian en la República Federal de Alemania, hasta que apareció Karla y sus Pusi-charo-destroyers, casí ponen de rodillas a toada la Alemania federal y se infiltraron en la OTAN hasta la cocina.
> 
> No menos precie a las mujeres.



En este mundo la economía lo domina todo... pero a la economía la domina el deseo de STATUS-QUO y mayormente era por reparto de comida, ya superado, por reparto de espacios y por TENER LA HEMBRA O HEMBRAS que se DESEASE... JAJAJAJJAJAJAAA...


----------



## Snowball (3 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reporta acumulación de tropas Bielorrusas a 50 kms de la frontera ucraniana.
> Unas 4 divisiones acorazadas y 32.000 efectivos en total.
> Se desconoce el propósito del movimiento.
> 
> ...



1 division acorazada = 150 carros de combate ?

APROX


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## coscorron (3 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Se reporta acumulación de tropas Bielorrusas a 50 kms de la frontera ucraniana.
> Unas 4 divisiones acorazadas y 32.000 efectivos en total.
> Se desconoce el propósito del movimiento.
> 
> ...



Todos esos movimientos tienen un objetivo clarísimo ... Obligar a Ucrania a no desproteger la zona y lo consigue aunque sea con tropas de tercera calidad. Es la tercera o cuarta vez que repiten la jugada, una veces mandan un regimiento o dos rusos a la zona, otras simulan una movilización, otras una maniobras, otras estan respondiendo a una supuesta provocación pero el movimiento tiene un objetivo y es mantener fijadas a la frontera norte el mayor número de tropas posibles. Los ucras que esten allí podrá decir que estuvieron en una guerra sin disparar tiros.


----------



## Martok (3 Ene 2023)

Murmurator dijo:


> Vehículo ruso se dirige hacia linea visible de minas en la carretera.
> Incomprensible.



Pardillo ese video ya se reporto hace mas de un mes o dos como un trasporte Ucraniano, ya van unos cuantos que la propaganda reciclan videos. Currarlo un poco mas porque os meten cada gol.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


> Plonk !



Mismamente.


----------



## EGO (3 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> PIM-PIM... mira en lugar de darme la murga, que ni sé quíen eres...
> 
> NOS EXPLICAS COMO SE HA LLEGADO A ESTA GUERRA... y porqué se está desarrollando cómo se está desarrollando, que gana quíen con según que cosas y porqué... que está haciendo cada bando y el porqué...
> 
> El resto de tus OPINIONES me importan nada... así que ILUMINANOS y lo mismo te compramos lo que vendas...




"Me comprais...."Encima hablando en plural para esconderte detras de tu pandi.

Llevais 10 meses de humillacion maxima y aun seguis creyendo que teneis algo de idea de lo que esta pasando o haciendo vaticinios que obviamente no se cumplen porque se basan mas en la autoestima que en la logica.

El tito EGO os dijo en marzo que esta guerra ya estaba finiquitada y que solo quedaba ver cuanto dolor eran capaz de aguantar los rusos.Es como cuando los alemanes se quedaron a 12 km de Moscu.Game over.

Putin morira en 2023.Crimea y Dombass seran recuperadas en verano y nos los vamos a pasar pipa viendo una guerra civil en Rusia entre los aspirantes a khan y las republiquetas.

De hecho habria que abrir un hilo "guerra civil en Rusia" para ir calentando motores.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya, pero me parece que no es tan fácil lo del agotamiento económico de Occidente. USA tiene más recursos económicos que Rusia, y USA más sus países vasallos tienen muchos recursos.



Lo que tiene es más propaganda, que es otra cosa.


----------



## Snowball (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> "Me comprais...."Encima hablando en plural para esconderte detras de tu pandi.
> 
> Llevais 10 meses de humillacion maxima y aun seguis creyendo que teneis algo de idea de lo que esta pasando o haciendo vaticinios que obviamente no se cumplen porque se basan mas en la autoestima que en la logica.
> 
> ...



Guardo el vaticinio...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el *FGM-148 Javelin*, uno de los *misiles antitanque de hombro más avanzados del mundo*. Tiene un *alcance *de más de *dos kilómetros* y es capaz de destruir cualquier tanque moderno conocido, incluso puede usarse para derribar helicópteros que vuelan bajo. Dispara la ojiva *Tándem HEAT*, de *8,4 kilogramos*, cuyo coste asciende a *147.000 dólares por cohete*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



teniendo en cuenta lo poco que sale por la tele esos super sistemas (especialmente el Javelin) algo me dice que cuestan el trabajo que no hacen.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

Parece que se aclara lo ocurrido en Druzkhovka.
Los rusos atacaron tres lugares anexos, un hotel donde dormían mandos, oficiales ucranianos y occidentales y periodistas, al menos 50 muertos, la pista de hielo donde dormían 200 soldados rasos, y el almacén de la estación de trenes, donde había mínimo dos Himars, 4 vampiros checos y munición de todo tipo.

Del hotel no han sacado imagenes. Ni del almacén. Sólo de la pista de hielo...a las 7 horas del ataque, tras limpiar el lugar de cadáveres.

Total que en un ataque Ucrania ha perdido 250 militares y equipo militar por valor de más de mil millones de dolares


----------



## Hal8995 (3 Ene 2023)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Reírse de otro forero por lo que escribe, sobre todo cuando ese forero no te lee porque te tiene en ignorados, no es acosar.



Excusatio non petita acusatio manifesta.

Nadie habló de tí. Pero tú ya tienes claro que es lo que haces.

Haces eso y más cosas. Nunca haces una previsión, un análisis de la situación . Tan solo te regodeas de quien sea, obvio no de Txusky, si en el futuro no ha acertado. Los primeros días la sensación era muy diferente, estaban envolviendo Kiev, unidades habían entrado en Jarkov. Llegaron a Nikolaiv y al encontrar fuerte resistencia la estaban rodeando/ evitando. Por tanto con aquellos datos, aquellos análisis no eran tan desenfocados.

Sin ánimo de enfadarnos, deseo saber tu opinión , contesta y mójate e indica si deseas tus fuentes o raciocinios :

1. Cuantos muertos, prisioneros y heridos ( estimados ) crees que hay en cada bando? ( incluyendo mercenarios claro está ).

2. Quien ha derribado/ acabado con más número de aviones del enemigo? . No en porcentaje , en números absolutos. Y cuantos son? No drones, o cuéntalos aparte. Idem helicópteros. Idem tanques. Idem blindados. Idem piezas de artillería. Idem antiaéreos inutilizados.

3. Según tu sapiencia cual es el ratio medio de muertos diario en cada bando en Bajmut.
Queremos saber si el ratio de muertes es 5:1 de más muertos ucranianos o es al revés.

4. Cuantas unidades ucras y que % de cada una sobrevive hay ahora en Bajmut.

5. Dinos cual es el pronóstico de la batalla de Bajmut , quien va a ganar y cuando se producir.

6. Cual es el pronóstico en los próximos meses de la guerra ?

7. Victoria final ? Cual sería ? como terminará todo ?

No es con afán de burla. Yo prometo de forma imparcial comparar con otros foreros , incluso Zhukov, oye y a lo mejor resulta que eres un analista de la leche.

No te pregunto sobre la decisión del Tribunal Supremo de Ucrania de no considerar nazis los símbolos de la división SS Galitzia. De la sentencia ? juicio ? de la matanza de Odessa, del bombardeo de Lugansk con aviones, de la matanza de Mauripol de la policía y la población el 9 Mayo 2014. Todas esas cosas ya sé que es todo lo que se puede responder ..." Ellos son así..." . 

Espero atentamente su respuesta...


----------



## JAGGER (3 Ene 2023)

Para los que no sabían que Ratusia evacuó todos sus bombarderos con capacidad nuclear a 6000 kms de Ucrania les cuento que ahora, lo saben.


----------



## Argentium (3 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> NO.
> 
> Este error es algo absurdo... cual es el PIB y los fondos financieros que tiene occidente... pongamos que algo así como unos 10 a 20 PIB mundiales más o menos es lo que circula por el mundo siendo MUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYY CONSERVADOR en fondos financieros...
> 
> ...



De donde se van a sacar los recursos para los fondos PONZI? De donde se han sacado toda la vida,* de la impresora, el dólar es la primera moneda de reserva mundial, la segunda el euro, el remimbi y el rublo no están ni estarán por lo menos por 50 años, la subida de tipos de interés está obligando a los paises endeudados en monedas QUE NO imprimen a succionar dolares, euros o yenes para cubrir los vencimientos de esa deuda, aun a costa del hambre de sus pueblos, no haber pedido prestado(presidente Jorge Baltlle Ibáñez dixit)*, Roma tardó en caer 400 años, el Imperio Americano no tardará ni la mitad, caerá, pero no lo veremos ninguno de los presentes en el hilo, son muy listos, y capaces de cualquier cosa para mantener su poder, saludos.


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> "...
> 
> El tito EGO os dijo en marzo que esta guerra ya estaba finiquitada y que solo quedaba ver cuanto dolor eran capaz de aguantar los rusos.Es como cuando los alemanes se quedaron a 12 km de Moscu.Game over.
> .-..




Sinceramente yo al señor Putin no le escuché decir tal cosa... pero yo en el hilo de Siria como hace más de 4 AÑAZOS ya dije COMO ACTUARIA RUSIA en la guerra... y aquí en cuanto empezó esto lo repetí... y así lo está haciendo... DIGA LO QUE DIGA PUTIN o tú o quíen lo diga...

Cuestión de costes... ECONOMÍA, vamos...

Y la guerra si la OTAN se empecina no durará menos del tiempo necesario para arruinar a sus financiadores, que ES EL FIN DE CUALQUIER GUERRA, y por ahí vamos... europa en 2025, octubre como no... el Tio Sam algo más, el 2028 a 2030, ahí ya depende mucho de diversos escenarios...

Y sí, por cuestión de COSTES, DE ECONOMÍA... y sí esta guerra es así por eso mismo y por eso mismo está ubicada dónde está ubicada, motivo por el cual europa tiene que montar un TALLER de reparaciones a 45 km de Ucrania, que no del frente... 

LO ENTIENDES???


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que se aclara lo ocurrido en Druzkhovka.
> Los rusos atacaron tres lugares anexos, un hotel donde dormían mandos, oficiales ucranianos y occidentales y periodistas, al menos 50 muertos, la pista de hielo donde dormían 200 soldados rasos, y el almacén de la estación de trenes, donde había mínimo dos Himars, 4 vampiros checos y munición de todo tipo.
> 
> Del hotel no han sacado imagenes. Ni del almacén. Sólo de la pista de hielo...a las 7 horas del ataque, tras limpiar el lugar de cadáveres.
> ...



Bien, ya era hora de que se pusieran las pilas.


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> 1 division acorazada = 150 carros de combate ?
> 
> APROX



Yo apuesto por una maniobra de distraccion, de momento descarto que Bielorrusia intervenga en la operación.


----------



## Argentium (3 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el *FGM-148 Javelin*, uno de los *misiles antitanque de hombro más avanzados del mundo*. Tiene un *alcance *de más de *dos kilómetros* y es capaz de destruir cualquier tanque moderno conocido, incluso puede usarse para derribar helicópteros que vuelan bajo. Dispara la ojiva *Tándem HEAT*, de *8,4 kilogramos*, cuyo coste asciende a *147.000 dólares por cohete*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con lo que vale uno cualesquiera de esos se compra 100 geranios iraníes, un desperdicio de recursos esos juguetes.


----------



## Snowball (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> "Me comprais...."Encima hablando en plural para esconderte detras de tu pandi.
> 
> Llevais 10 meses de humillacion maxima y aun seguis creyendo que teneis algo de idea de lo que esta pasando o haciendo vaticinios que obviamente no se cumplen porque se basan mas en la autoestima que en la logica.
> 
> ...



¿Una guerra civil entre distintas facciones en un pais con 6.000 cabezas nucleares? Muy pipa nos lo pasariamos si... 



Ocurriria algo asi:


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)

Adelaido dijo:


> *JAJAJAJAJAJA
> 
> DIOS CASTIGA A LOS ENEMIGOS DE SU PUEBLO*


----------



## Argentium (3 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que se aclara lo ocurrido en Druzkhovka.
> Los rusos atacaron tres lugares anexos, un hotel donde dormían mandos, oficiales ucranianos y occidentales y periodistas, al menos 50 muertos, la pista de hielo donde dormían 200 soldados rasos, y el almacén de la estación de trenes, donde había mínimo dos Himars, 4 vampiros checos y munición de todo tipo.
> 
> Del hotel no han sacado imagenes. Ni del almacén. Sólo de la pista de hielo...a las 7 horas del ataque, tras limpiar el lugar de cadáveres.
> ...



Si murieron periodistas, seguramente occidentales debería haber noticias al respecto, eso no se puede tapar, no se, digo.


----------



## EGO (3 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Sinceramente yo al señor Putin no le escuché decir tal cosa... pero yo en el hilo de Siria como hace más de 4 AÑAZOS ya dije COMO ACTUARIA RUSIA en la guerra... y aquí en cuanto empezó esto lo repetí... y así lo está haciendo... DIGA LO QUE DIGA PUTIN o tú o quíen lo diga...
> 
> Cuestión de costes... ECONOMÍA, vamos...
> 
> ...



Que no te enteras,pringao.Que esto ya esta visto para sentencia desde hace meses.

SE ASUME y no pasa nada.

Rusia esta economicamente destruida y la mayor prueba de ello es que sigue vendiendole de todo a occidente mientras occidente no le vende una puta mierda.

Vuestro amado khan o es un traidor,o un actor o un gilipollas y su ejercito una puta ruina llena de inutiles que son capaces de meter 600 tios en un edificio justo encima de un polvorin dentro del alcance de los HIMARS.

Europa+EEUU son un rodillo economico/industrial si les sale de los huevos.Alemania ya tiene 2 regasificadoras y va a por otras cuantas mas.

¿A quien coño se le ocurre pensar que occidente iba a volver a la edad de piedra por una guerra en la que solo esta poniendo calderilla y material desfasado?


----------



## JAGGER (3 Ene 2023)

Recomiendo





BOOOOOOM: Explosiones masivas en la base aérea rusa de Voronezh


El 2 de enero, hacia la 01.37 horas, la ciudad rusa de Voronezh se vio sacudida por al menos dos explosiones. Según el medio local Blocknote, las explosiones se escucharon en el suroeste de la ciudad, en la zona del aeródromo militar Baltimore. El medio de comunicación señala que las explosiones...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Karla (que no sabes ni quién es ) no está de acuerdo con tu comentario, más aún los servicios de inteligencia de la RDD tampoco.



_Veo que tu también has leído a LeCarre_


----------



## Martok (3 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya, pero me parece que no es tan fácil lo del agotamiento económico de Occidente. USA tiene más recursos económicos que Rusia, y USA más sus países vasallos *tienen muchos recursos*.



Impresoras...... no hay mas.

Un ejemplo, si Rusia y China decretaran un embargo general a occidente este colapsaría en poco tiempo, ¿Porque no se hace? Existe la tesis que los cierres en China por covi en realidades es una estrategia soterrada de un embargo controlados contra occidente a modo de preavisos.

Hay muchas cosas que están pasando y no nos enteremos, ese seria nuestro objetivo escarbar información.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Si murieron periodistas, seguramente occidentales debería haber noticias al respecto, eso no se puede tapar, no se, digo.



O tal vez si, porque no eran periodistas...igual que no hay mercenarios sino tropas regulares...
Ya han tapado más de 2000 polacos muertos.
Pueden tapar cualquier cosa que pretendan.
Esa guerra la tiene ganada la OTAN desde que se fundó


----------



## vettonio (3 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Si murieron periodistas, seguramente occidentales debería haber noticias al respecto, eso no se puede tapar, no se, digo.



Y el equipo francés de tv se salvó por estar en directo en ese momento.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Con lo que vale uno cualesquiera de esos se compra 100 geranios iraníes, un desperdicio de recursos esos juguetes.



Lo más barato es que sembrase coronavirus por toda Ucrania como pasó en España. 
De esa manera la población tendría que confinarse en sus casas durante meses y paralizarían la economía. 
Las empresas quebrarían y Putin podría comprarlas a precio de ganga.

Después les ofrecería una vacuna para salvarles la vida, y en vez de desvelarse como un genocida invasor, la población ucraniana lo vería como el salvador y querrían unirse a la URSS. 

Sin embargo prefiere deshacerse del stock de armas y aparecer como una amenaza global y de esa manera los países europeos no les queda más remedio que rearmarse y destinar cientos de millones de euros en armas para una hipotética guerra mundial " 

Va a parecer que después de enriquecer a las farmacéuticas con el coronavirus, ahora toca enriquecer a la industria armamentística . 









El presupuesto real de Defensa en 2023 será de 26.341 millones de euros, más del 2% del PIB comprometido por Sánchez | lamarea.com


El presupuesto real para Defensa está muy por encima del consignado oficialmente y está por encima del 2% del PIB que prometió Sánchez




www.lamarea.com


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Acabo de reportar a uno por amenazas y -quizá, no lo sé- aportar datos sobre la identidad de otro forero (el perjudicado es @M. Priede ). Si @Alvin Red o alguien tiene capacidad para reportar a un nivel más alto le sugiero que la utilice.
> 
> Las amenazas personales no deben quedar impunes, así como las persecuciones personales. Creo que todos conocemos los límites.



Ahora lo entiendo, es que leí rápido, y como la tienen tomada conmigo (cosa que no me disgusta del todo) pensé que eras uno más.

Pásame el comentario donde amenazaban con revelar mi identidad; me gustaría conocerla. La identidad, digo, porque ya soy viejo y todavía no sé quién soy. El forero me da igual, porque sobran multialias en el foro para usar uno cualquiera.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Que no te enteras,pringao.Que esto ya esta visto para sentencia desde hace meses.
> 
> SE ASUME y no pasa nada.
> 
> ...




Regasificadoras..... Y el gas? 
Calderilla... . El oro, el titanio, el petroleo.. . . El gas... No tienen calderilla. 

"Que no te enteras... Pringao"....


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

Las consecuencias del bombardeo de militantes ucranianos del distrito Kirovsky de Donetsk hace dos horas.


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> De donde se van a sacar los recursos para los fondos PONZI? De donde se han sacado toda la vida,* de la impresora, el dólar es la primera moneda de reserva mundial, la segunda el euro, el remimbi y el rublo no están ni estarán por lo menos por 50 años, la subida de tipos de interés está obligando a los paises endeudados en monedas QUE NO imprimen a succionar dolares, euros o yenes para cubrir los vencimientos de esa deuda, aun a costa del hambre de sus pueblos, no haber pedido prestado(presidente Jorge Baltlle Ibáñez dixit)*, Roma tardó en caer 400 años, el Imperio Americano no tardará ni la mitad, caerá, pero no lo veremos ninguno de los presentes en el hilo, son muy listos, y capaces de cualquier cosa para mantener su poder, saludos.




NO... la impresora SOLO SIRVE SI ALGUIEN SUCCIONA lo que se imprima y... en eso lo del DOLAR-PETROLEO y el cambio de paradigma GAS-..

En cuanto a la caída del imperio... siento decirte que el IMPERIO ya había colapsado en el 73, que perdió el control del PATRON (oro en aquel caso), se quedó con la moneda y... en el 2008 Rusia y China le dijeron "derechos de giro", el Tio Sam dijo no... 

Ahora estamos ahí... lo perderá o no lo perderá... la cosa es simple, se va a negociar el gas en dolares EXCLUSIVAMENTE O NO???... Siria mediante a día de hoy NO. 

Esto es lo que estamos dilucidando... el problema aquí es que la OTAN no quiere entrar en guerra, eso significaría la IIIWW y eso da mucho vértigo... así que lo que se está intentando es un nuevo AFGANISTAN... y eso no va a funcionar, porque AFGANISTAN NO EXISTIO, pero como se ha dado por sentado que ha existido, pues estamos bordeando el absurdo absoluto... 

Esto, por cierto, se llama ceguera y los últimos en caer en semejante aberración fueron los del POLITBURO soviético no percatándose de que el DUMPING de Arabia Saudí los iba llevar más temprano que tarde a la ruína...

Ucrania lo QUE SI VA A SER es un nuevo VIETNAM... y sus consecuencias esta vez, pues ya te puedes imaginar, AHORA YA NO HAY COMUNISTAS y... y... quien tenga riqueza querrá por ella lo que valga... el Tio Sam eso sí tiene bombas, misiles, barcos y... pero es que si pierde en Ucrania y no tiene Siria todo eso no vale nada... los GASODUCTOS y lo de la RUTA DE LA SEDA tendrán casi el control absoluto por tierra y a través de naciones como Turquía o Rusia o China y medio oriente... eso supone que el control del comercio mundial, tal y como TEMIAN de siempre los INGLESES con aquello de la GEOPOLITICA Y LA ISLA EUROASIATICA suponga la construcción de otras estructuras de poder en las que el mar ya no sea tan importante o más bien, no lo suficiente para supones el DOMINIO MUNDIAL...

Esto es lo que hay... no es que Brezinski de repente se haya vuelto PRO-RUSO... es que la decisión es o GUERRA NUCELAR o negociación... nos podemos poner como queramos pero A DIA DE HOY ES LO QUE HAY...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _Veo que tu también has leído a LeCarre_



Yo también surgí del frío.


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo también surgí del frío.



_Y huiste a Canarias..._


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

Parece que puede ser esto la explicación al movimiento de tropas bielorrusas a la frontera ukra.

"Bielorrusia es un enemigo y debe ser destruido como enemigo" - exjefe del servicio de prensa del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, jefe del grupo operativo para informar a la ATO en 2014

Este mono con una granada es Vladislav Seleznev, coronel retirado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, y ahora “experto militar” y “periodista”.

Con voz entrecortada, llama a la huelga en las refinerías de petróleo en Bielorrusia utilizando los sistemas estadounidenses HIMARS.

Es interesante que habla de cierto acuerdo (Ucrania-EEUU) de no utilizar HIMARS para atacar en territorio de Rusia y aclara que no existe tal acuerdo sobre el territorio de Bielorrusia.

"Oficial de seguridad bielorruso"


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

Lo de los 600 soldados rusos seguramente fue una venganza por atacar un hotel de Kiev donde había militares de la OTAN. Es lo mismo que cuando atacaron centros militares de adiestramento al principio de la guerra y pocos días después les hundieron el Moskva, y eso no lo pudo hacer Ucrania. Lo mismo que los Himars; lleva muchos meses de prácticas entrenar un grupo que lo maneje, además necesita coordinación con satélites y demás, y no van a poner un arma así en manos de ucranianos para que el comandante de turno lo venda a los rusos a cambio de hacerse millonario. Incluso esos cañones 177 les han quitado la parte donde podían guiar el obús.

La guerra está, como dicen, escalando. Y los rusos no tienen armas convencionales tan poderosas como la OTAN, así que si decide subir tendrá que subir los escalones de tres en tres.

Pinta mal. Cada día peor.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> O tal vez si, porque no eran periodistas...igual que no hay mercenarios sino tropas regulares...
> Ya han tapado más de 2000 polacos muertos.
> Pueden tapar cualquier cosa que pretendan.
> Esa guerra la tiene ganada la OTAN desde que se fundó



En el pueblo ese que han misilizado que hay??

Está el frente?

Están las sedes de organismos ucranianos?

Qué coño hay ahí de lo que informar para que haya una concentración de periodistas?

Es que muchas veces solo hay que sumar 2 + 2 ...

Necesitamos propagantistas de más calidad


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Nuestros chicos apostados en un puesto de control oculto en la parte norte de la isla no confirman la información sobre la transición de la isla Bolshoy Potemkin. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas controlan Bolshaya Potemkin.
Se trata de un intento conjunto de los Khokhlospets de GUR y Tsipso de atraer a nuestras tropas a la parte norte de la isla para infligir una bola de fuego y las consiguientes relaciones públicas sobre la invencibilidad de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.
La isla estaba y sigue estando en una zona "gris", y cualquier intento de entrar en ella es reprimido por nuestra artillería. Quien viene a la isla se queda en ella.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Que no te enteras,pringao.Que esto ya esta visto para sentencia desde hace meses.
> 
> SE ASUME y no pasa nada.
> 
> ...



PIM-PIM; mi amado Khan es la pasta y la de cualquier ciduadano con dos dedos de frente... imagino que como no la tienes te da igual, así que...

Los europeos ya hemos palmado este año UN MES DE SALARIO para tú estupidez y la de gente como tú, que lo grabe es que estén gerenciando la OTAN igual que los viejales del Kremlin gerenciaron su país... 

Las regasificadoras NO SIRVEN PARA NADA, a ver si lo quieres ENTENDER... que el problema de EUROPA es China y que ella recibe de diversos SURTIDORES QUE VAN POR GASODUCTO, no sólo de Rusia, con lo cual compra el GAS MAŚ BARATO y pagando en la MONEDA QUE LE PETE, con lo cual cualquier empresa EUROPEA TENDRIA que pagar más por los costes energéticos y alguna COMO BASF, que de rusa no tiene nada YA HA ADVERTIDO del asunto...

Lo que denominas occidente TODAVÍA TIENE que lavar sus balances financieros, QUE ES QUE NO OS ENTERAIS de nada y esos balances financieros están APALANCADOS EN EL DOLAR-PETROLEO y ese paradigma está desapareciendo DANDO PASO A UNO NUEVO que es el GAS-MONEDA ELEGIDA, dado que es la energía más barata... y eso NOS LLEVARIA A TODO OCCIDENTE, eso sí, a los que tenemos a irnos a la ruína...

O sea que o entramos en guerra total con los rusos y los destruimos o negociamos... es simple de entender... 

Ahora bien, si tú me dices que vamos a ganar y ganaremos y seguro que esto está ganado... ME QUEDO YO MUY TRANQUILO, al oir a un tonto a las tres que NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA DE DONDE ESTA y cree que el LADRILLO NO VA A PARAR DE SUBIR...

Es demasiado con vosotros...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _Y huiste a Canarias..._



Si cojones, que el frío está bien para la nomenclatura pero a mí que me ponga gofio.


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Décimo país que retira su reconocimiento de la independencia de Kosovo - Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores serbio

▪ Belgrado no anuncia a qué países se refiere, no sea que los aliados de Pristina ejerzan presión sobre ellos. Pero los medios de comunicación dicen que entre ellos hay cinco países de la UE: España, Rumanía, Eslovaquia, Grecia y Chipre.
▪ Serbia intensifica la diplomacia contra el reconocimiento del Estado autoproclamado como respuesta a que los albaneses, que se han apoderado de la provincia serbia, violan todos los acuerdos, incluidos los de Washington que sugieren que Kosovo no solicitará su admisión en las organizaciones internacionales.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Adelaido (3 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


>


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Todos esos movimientos tienen un objetivo clarísimo ... Obligar a Ucrania a no desproteger la zona y lo consigue aunque sea con tropas de tercera calidad. Es la tercera o cuarta vez que repiten la jugada, una veces mandan un regimiento o dos rusos a la zona, otras simulan una movilización, otras una maniobras, otras estan respondiendo a una supuesta provocación pero el movimiento tiene un objetivo y es mantener fijadas a la frontera norte el mayor número de tropas posibles. Los ucras que esten allí podrá decir que estuvieron en una guerra sin disparar tiros.



Apuesto a que si entran desde Rusia, el grueso de las fuerzas lo hará entre Járkov y Dónetsk para partir el este de Ucrania (lo que queda al este del Dniéper) en dos, separar el norte y el sur, de ese modo todo lo que quede al sur queda incomunicado, aislado. Para eso los rusos también tendrían que volar todos los puentes del Dniéper.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Parece que puede ser esto la explicación al movimiento de tropas bielorrusas a la frontera ukra.
> 
> "Bielorrusia es un enemigo y debe ser destruido como enemigo" - exjefe del servicio de prensa del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, jefe del grupo operativo para informar a la ATO en 2014
> 
> ...



Pues es inteligente, se buscó un currito guapo antes de que se pusiera a llover bien.


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

El enemigo intenta atacar Crimea, en Dzhankoy las defensas aéreas repelen el ataque









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2023)

Dos Himars más destruidos en Kramatorsk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2023)

Ahora lavadoras volando.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Excusatio non petita acusatio manifesta.
> 
> Nadie habló de tí. Pero tú ya tienes claro que es lo que haces.
> 
> ...



Pierdes el tiempo, lo suyo es presumir de sarcástico, no da más de sí.


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

La esposa del comandante del 2º Grupo de Ejército *O* pronunció un emotivo discurso ante los habitantes de Samara

Ekaterina Kolotovkina se dirigió a los habitantes de Samara en memoria de los asesinados en el edificio del PTU en Makeyevka: "Por primera vez desde el comienzo de la SMO, le pedí que vengara las lágrimas de las madres, de las viudas inconsolables, de los huérfanos. No perdonaremos, inequívocamente: ¡La victoria será nuestra!









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Lo de los 600 soldados rusos seguramente fue una venganza por atacar un hotel de Kiev donde había militares de la OTAN. Es lo mismo que cuando atacaron centros militares de adiestramento al principio de la guerra y pocos días después les hundieron el Moskva, y eso no lo pudo hacer Ucrania. Lo mismo que los Himars; lleva muchos meses de prácticas entrenar un grupo que lo maneje, además necesita coordinación con satélites y demás, y no van a poner un arma así en manos de ucranianos para que el comandante de turno lo venda a los rusos a cambio de hacerse millonario. Incluso esos cañones 177 les han quitado la parte donde podían guiar el obús.
> 
> La guerra está, como dicen, escalando. Y los rusos no tienen armas convencionales tan poderosas como la OTAN, así que si decide subir tendrá que subir los escalones de tres en tres.
> 
> Pinta mal. Cada día peor.



Hoy parece que han visto la jugada y han subido fuertemente la apuesta


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2023)

Ahora sí que sí llega el General invierno , a partir del viernes, nieve incluida:

Bakhmut máxima prevista -10


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahora lavadoras volando.



OFF TOPIC TONTO



Spoiler: Off Topic Tonto



Estaba Di stefano en un entrenamiento del Real Madrid y vio a un figura que no saltaba lo necesario en el campo, entonces llevaban publicidad de ZANUSI y le comento:
"Che pive ¿te pesa la lavadora?".


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Dos Himars más destruidos en Kramatorsk



No os creáis nada. Llevan destruyendo Himars desde el principio y todavía no hemos visto la primera grabación. Las hemos visto de todas las armas menos de los Himars.

Es un arma que los trae por la calle de la amargura.

Y lo mismo con los muertos de hoy; tampoco os lo creáis. 

Lo de los 600 muertos rusos casi seguro que sí, todos o casi todos, no hay más que ver cómo quedó el edificio. Eso es algo peor que una negligencia, lo mismo que cuando el general Lapin se empeñó tres veces seguidas en cruzar un río y por tres veces le pulverizaron las tropas. Kadyrov y Rogozhin querían matarlo. Rogozhin también al director de Roscosmos






El descontento de Wagner con la red de satélites rusa


Una pregunta de la redacción de REX y la respuesta: SOLICITUD: Buenas tardes, colegas. ¡Querido Yevgeny Viktorovich! [Yevgeny Viktorovich Prigozhin es el jefe de Wagner] Hay información generalizada de que Dmitry Rogozin [director general de Roscosmos y entre 2008 y 2011 Viceprimer ministro de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

El ejército ruso avanza en dirección a Donetsk y sigue infligiendo fuego al enemigo en los distritos de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limansky y Yuzhno-Donetsky - lo principal del resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, más de 40 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas han sido destruidos como consecuencia de los bombardeos de las unidades de las AFU en las zonas de Sinovka, Ivanovka y Berestovoye, en la región de Kharkiv. Además, 2 DRG de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron destruidos en las zonas de Novoselivske y Tabayivka de la provincia de Kharkiv.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, la artillería rusa y los sistemas pesados de lanzallamas alcanzaron 4 destacamentos de asalto de las AFU en las zonas de Chervonaya Dibrova LNR, Novosadovoye, Serebryanka y Hryhorovka DNR. Las pérdidas enemigas ascendieron a más de 120 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 4 blindados, 3 camionetas y 2 vehículos. Un DRG de las AFU fue destruido cerca de Stelmakhovka LNR.
▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas prosiguieron su ofensiva. Hasta 90 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 2 tanques, 5 vehículos blindados y 7 vehículos fueron destruidos como resultado de un complejo ataque de fuego contra el enemigo en las zonas de Krasnoye, Petrovske, Nevelskoye, Georgievka y Pobeda DNR.
▪ En dirección al sur de Donets, los ataques de artillería contra unidades de las AFU en las zonas de Prechistovka, Zolotaya Niva y Novodonetskoye DNR destruyeron a más de 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados y 3 camionetas.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24291









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Hoy parece que han visto la jugada y han subido fuertemente la apuesta



Me huelo que tenía un acuerdo no escrito de respetar las acumulaciones tropas descansando en la retaguardia, alguien la rompió y hubo consecuencias.


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Ataque a las instalaciones militares de las AFU en Druzhkivka

Ayer, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron simultáneamente dos posiciones de las AFU en Druzhkivka, en la parte de la República Popular de Donetsk ocupada por Ucrania.

Los ataques tuvieron como objetivo una posición de personal de las AFU en el edificio del estadio de hielo Altair y un hangar improvisado cerca de la estación de ferrocarril, cerca del hotel Men, utilizado por mercenarios y periodistas extranjeros.

Más de 200 miembros de diversas formaciones ucranianas se encontraban en el interior del Altair en el momento del ataque. Se desconoce la información exacta sobre lo que había en el edificio cercano al nudo ferroviario.

Según algunos informes, allí se encontraba la zona de posicionamiento de un sistema de misiles tierra-aire S-300. Otros informes afirman que en la estación se estaban descargando MLRS HIMARS y su munición, y que también había allí mercenarios extranjeros.

Una cosa es cierta: la fuerza de la explosión y la detonación secundaria grabadas en cámara por periodistas franceses indican que la instalación fue alcanzada con precisión.

Muchos han calificado el bombardeo masivo de Druzhkivka y Kramatorsk de respuesta al ataque contra la PTU de Makiivka, donde murieron más de 100 soldados rusos.

La derrota de objetivos militares no debe producirse como respuesta a algo. Los disparos sistemáticos, la supresión de las zonas de posición de la defensa antiaérea y los ataques de alta precisión son sólo elementos de la conducción de las hostilidades.

Coordenadas de la pista de hielo: 48.613865,37.526943

Coordenadas del hangar: 48.62570191635542, 37.547493884987055

Lugar desde el que filmaban los periodistas franceses: 48.626951001433675, 37.547948044683345






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Lego. (3 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> CalvoLopez sólo mueve el culo si hay una pollada en que vea que lo pueden denunciar, como cuando eliminó/censuró los hilos comentado el caso de la hija supuestamente-feladora del concejal de la PSOE. Sino, todo lo que le genere tráfico bienvenido sea.



Hace cuatro o cinco años se publicó en varios hilos que Calópez había vendido el foro y ahora está en otras manos. Anónimas.

Quizá algún forero tenga mejor memoria que yo y pueda dar más detalles. O desmentirlo.

En cualquier caso, tengan cuidado con lo que escriben aquí, tanto como en cualquier sitio de internet e incluso un poco más.


----------



## wireless1980 (3 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> PIM-PIM; mi amado Khan es la pasta y la de cualquier ciduadano con dos dedos de frente... imagino que como no la tienes te da igual, así que...
> 
> Los europeos ya hemos palmado este año UN MES DE SALARIO para tú estupidez y la de gente como tú, que lo grabe es que estén gerenciando la OTAN igual que los viejales del Kremlin gerenciaron su país...
> 
> ...



No dirías nada de esto si supieras el problema que tiene China ahora mismo con su sistema financiero.


----------



## ZARGON (3 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Un aeródromo militar ucraniano cubierto por un ataque con misiles, edificios en llamas y varios aviones de combate MiG-29 dañados por explosiones fueron capturados en el marco.
> 
> 
> Ivan Rogov



A casi un año del comienzo de la no guerra los nazis todavía tienen aeródromos con aviones intactos?. 
Los rusos atacan cuando y donde quieren.
Esto parece el guion de una serie de TV. que se alargará según el capricho de los productores...


----------



## -carrancas (3 Ene 2023)

wireless1980 dijo:


> o dirías nada de esto si supieras el problema que tiene China ahora mismo con su sistema financiero.



bot otan a sueldo. como siempre con cienes y cienes de fuentes que respaldan sus mentiras.


----------



## EGO (3 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> PIM-PIM; mi amado Khan es la pasta y la de cualquier ciduadano con dos dedos de frente... imagino que como no la tienes te da igual, así que...



Tanta prosa y puntos suspensivos para acabar deviniendo en un fantasmon de mierda que vacila de pasta.

Si tu khan es la pasta circuncidate y ponte en la puerta de una sinagoga a ver si los del pueblo elegido te adoptan.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Hoy parece que han visto la jugada y han subido fuertemente la apuesta



No te fíes de lo que cuenten que quizá sea para lavar la cara por el desastre de anteayer. Si es verdad lo sabremos pronto, porque habrá respuesta del otro lado.


----------



## workforfood (3 Ene 2023)

Lo que tienen que sacar son las termobáricas (que las estamos viendo muy poco) y convertir eso en un infierno literal, vamos que no quede ni oxígeno para respirar del explosivo utilizado. Mandar un avión bombardero suicida con toneladas de termobáricas y ser explotado encima de Bajmut. Hacer una cosa tan heavy que no saben donde se han metido.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (3 Ene 2023)

*No, después de la guerra no hay que volver a las privatizaciones*

El 9 de noviembre de 2022, el periódico _Ekonomichna Pravda_ organizó una discusión con el vicedirector ejecutivo del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) en Ucrania, Vladislav Rashkovan, y el empresario Andrii Boitsun sobre el papel de las empresas públicas en la recuperación de Ucrania después de la guerra. Este _panel_ resultó consistir en la liquidación de la mayoría de empresas públicas. Las principales tesis que se publicaron tras la discusión incluyen las siguientes:

“Todo lo que puede hacer el capital privado debe hacerlo el capital privado. Una economía de mercado altamente desarrollada requiere más inversión del sector privado.”

“Es imposible administrar una amplia participación [del Estado en la economía] sin perder calidad, de modo que es importante tener un sector público más reducido, pero más eficiente.”

Para los panelistas, la guerra crea circunstancias excepcionales a favor de la propiedad pública en la economía, aunque no aducen ninguna razón clara. No critican la nacionalización de las compañías de gas pertenecientes a los oligarcas Dmytro Firtash y Viktor Medvedchuk, la fábrica de aviones Motor Sich y la posible nacionalización futura del Alpha Bank ruso. Sin embargo, la conclusión es clara: en la Ucrania de posguerra, el número de empresas públicas deberá reducirse drásticamente. Se formulan muy pocos argumentos para justificar esta conclusión y se considera un hecho comprobado que la propiedad privada es mejor en tiempos de paz que no una economía mixta. ¿Es eso cierto? Si aprendemos de la experiencia de uno de los países más entusiastas con la privatización de bienes y servicios públicos ‒el Reino Unido‒, esta ortodoxia resulta mucho más difícil de defender.

*Las empresas públicas: espantajos neoliberales*

Muchos países occidentales tienen empresas del Estado, aunque este término suele quedar reservado para los países poscomunistas a fin de dramatizar. Ejemplos destacados son los ferrocarriles (de propiedad estatal en Francia, Italia, Alemania, Polonia, España y otros), los servicios postales (Francia, Dinamarca, Suecia y otros) y compañías energéticas (Francia, Dinamarca, Noruega).

De hecho, la mayoría de países occidentales tenían un gran número de empresas públicas hasta la década de 1980. Desde entonces, especialmente en el Reino Unido y EE UU, ha habido una tendencia a _subcontratar_ estos servicios públicos a empresas privadas. Abby Innes, profesora adjunta de Economía Política en la London School of Economics, ha escrito profusamente sobre la ideología y la práctica de la subcontratación. Resulta más bien chocante que califique la actual obsesión por la subcontratación de “incluso menos eficiente que la planificación empresarial soviética”.

Para Innes, la ideología de la privatización es una especie de radicalismo dogmático de libre mercado, que prefiere las _reglas matemáticas de la economía_, basadas en la teoría de la elección racional, al intento de comprender realidades sociales complejas. Compara esto con el leninismo, que también aplicó leyes _científicas_ del marxismo-leninismo por encima de la realidad. Alega que cuando fallan las soluciones de los radicales del libre mercado, estos siempre asumen que la respuesta son más políticas de libre mercado. Esto es perfectamente aplicable a la realidad ucraniana, donde _asesores_ occidentales promovieron una rápida privatización y liberalización de la economía, provocando el colapso económico de la década de 1990. Cuando países como Ucrania no lograron recuperarse de aquel golpe, echaron la culpa al hecho de que no se hubiera _completado la transición_ a una economía de mercado y siguen responsabilizando a las elites locales cada vez que sus recetas políticas no mejoran la situación.

Un ejemplo ilustrativo de esta mentalidad es Anders Åslund, economista sueco que asesoró a muchos gobiernos postsoviéticos en su transición a la economía de mercado en la década de 1990 y ha publicado más de 25 libros sobre la construcción del capitalismo en la región. En un libro de 2009, _How Ukrain Became a Market Economy and Democracy _[Cómo Ucrania se convirtió en una economía de mercado y una democracia], sostuvo que el ascenso de los oligarcas era un fenómeno positivo o por lo menos necesario. Dio por sentado que después de acumular sus vastas fortunas, los oligarcas pasarían a ser finalmente poderosos defensores de los derechos de propiedad y del Estado de Derecho para proteger sus fortunas, como es aparentemente el caso de los milmillonarios occidentales, y alegó que los oligarcas estaban más dispuestos a reinvertir en sus empresas que otros actores.



Spoiler: Leer más



En 2015, en el libro _Ukraine: What Went Wrong and How to Fix It _[Ucrania: qué falló y cómo subsanarlo], por lo visto se había cansado de esperar a que los oligarcas se comportaran como honestos hombres de negocios y les culpó (aunque no así sus consejos políticos) del fracaso de las reformas de mercado. Esta idea de que la retirada del Estado de la economía a favor de un papel de mero perro guardián reducirá la corrupción endémica y estimulará el crecimiento se contradice con la evidencia ‒en particular la del caso de Georgia‒ de que los regímenes liberales también pueden experimentar la captura del Estado por otros mecanismos, como la política fiscal y el favoritismo de los tribunales.

Volviendo a la profesora Innes, ella aduce que los argumentos tradicionales a favor de la prestación privada (competencia, anticorrupción, etc.) no tienen sentido en relación con las empresas públicas encargadas de servicios públicos o de la producción de bienes públicos o mixtos. En muchos casos, el Estado querrá prestar los servicios gratuitamente o a un precio inferior al de mercado. Si se desea que una empresa privada asuma esta función, el Estado tendrá que firmar un contrato con la empresa, que normalmente será un contrato de larga duración en que el Estado ofrece un precio fijo por los servicios prestados y ciertos compromisos de rendimiento cuantificados.

En una situación así pueden surgir muchos problemas potenciales. En primer lugar, la corrupción, el favoritismo y la falta de transparencia en el proceso de licitación son moneda corriente en Ucrania, como demostró la privatización de la fábrica de construcción mecánica Bilshovik, de Kyiv, en 2021, donde a pesar de lo atractivo que resultaba el país, de los 15 inversores potenciales solo concursaron 3 y al final solo compitieron 2 empresas, resultando una oferta definitiva de tan solo 40 millones de grivnas (alrededor de 1,3 millones de euros) por encima del precio de licitación original.

En segundo lugar, a diferencia de los bienes privados, con respecto a los cuales los consumidores pueden cambiar de proveedor en todo momento, con la subcontratación solo hay un único proveedor para muchos años. Cuantos más servicios públicos se organizan de este modo, tantas menos oportunidades tiene la ciudadanía de ejercer el control democrático.

En tercer lugar, las empresas privadas tratan siempre de maximizar los beneficios derivados de la subcontrata y reducen el servicio que presta a la mínima expresión que le permite el contrato. Si el gobierno constata que la subcontrata da lugar a un servicio deficiente, tiene que pagar a la empresa para enmendar el contrato. En la realidad ucraniana, la empresa privada contará probablemente con abogados mucho más experimentados que el Estado en estas negociaciones contractuales y en todo litigio judicial que pudiera plantearse.

En cuarto lugar, por mucho que las empresas privadas ofrezcan servicios de baja calidad, el Estado probablemente renovará el contrato por el hecho de que en la mayoría de los casos el cambio a un nuevo proveedor comporta un coste elevado.

Finalmente, todo el proceso de subcontratación favorece un sistema de _puertas giratorias_ entre el sector privado y el Estado. El gobierno trata a menudo de contratar a asesores que le ayuden en la negociación y gestionen al número creciente de contratos con proveedores. Estos mismos asesores asumen después, en muchos casos, algún cargo muy bien remunerado en esas mismas empresas. De acuerdo con Innes, este Estado cautivo de las empresas (_corporate state capture_) es un fenómeno endémico en el Reino Unido, un país que suele asociarse al Estado de Derecho.

Veamos el ejemplo de dos empresas que operan en el mismo sector: el servicio postal público Ukrposhta y la empresa privada Nova Poshta. Esta última es más rentable y ofrece (anecdóticamente) un servicio de mejor calidad. ¿Por qué no privatizar Ukrposhta a fin de mejorar la calidad del servicio? En realidad, Nova Poshta solo opera en los ámbitos más rentables del mercado, en la mayoría de los casos los servicios de mensajería. En cambio, Ukrposhta cumple una serie de funciones que le impone la ley, en muchos casos a un precio fijado por el Estado. Por ejemplo, el cobro de pensiones y otros pagos sociales, transferencias de efectivo con fines humanitarios a personas desplazadas desde el comienzo de la guerra y la comunicación intragubernamental y entre la ciudadanía y el Estado. ¿Qué sucedería si estos servicios se subcontrataran a una empresa privada?

Nova Poshta ofrece servicios de mejor calidad porque así favorece que la clientela utilice sus servicios, que son más caros, en vez de los de la competencia, es decir, de Ukrposhta. Si le adjudicaran un contrato para la prestación de los servicios determinados por el Estado, este incentivo desaparecería. La nueva prioridad sería cumplir los requisitos de la subcontrata y gastar lo menos posible para maximizar el beneficio. Esto puede implicar la mejora de la eficiencia del servicio, pero esto suele requerir una inversión importante y la contratación de personal cualificado. La otra opción consiste en economizar, o sea, prestar el mínimo posible de servicios necesarios utilizando personal mal pagado y contratar abogados caros para lidiar con los problemas. La única manera que tiene el gobierno de evitar esto pasa por redactar contratos cada vez más complejos (lo que 
requiere la intervención de muchos funcionarios y funcionarias).

*¿Importan los beneficios?*
Volviendo al artículo de _Ekonomichna Pravda_, la principal prueba empírica que se alega para justificar la privatización es la menor rentabilidad de las empresas públicas en comparación con las privadas […]. Sin embargo, los panelistas no se molestan en explicar las implicaciones de sus datos. Aparentemente, basta con demostrar la superioridad del sector privado, pero no tienen en cuenta el papel de las empresas públicas en la economía ucraniana moderna. Algunas empresas públicas producen bienes puramente _privados_, que compiten con empresas privadas en el mercado, pero, tal como se ha comentado en el apartado anterior, muchas también producen bienes _públicos_ o _mixtos_, que se consideran necesarios para la salud de la sociedad. ¿Por qué es la rentabilidad una vara de medir útil para evaluar a estas empresas y no la calidad del servicio o su eficiencia o relación coste-beneficio?

Los Estados de bienestar postsoviéticos difieren mucho de sus homólogos occidentales. Prestaciones como el subsidio de desempleo o los pagos a familias con hijos y con miembros discapacitados son en muchos casos insignificantes o tienen una importancia secundaria. Las pensiones públicas son miserables y la atención sanitaria universal tiene muchas carencias debido a la falta de financiación y la corrupción. Los principales instrumentos de redistribución de la riqueza son otros: el más significativo es el subsidio de los suministros domésticos de electricidad, agua, etc. En países en que el salario medio es inferior a 300 euros al mes, la convergencia de precios de estos suministros con los precios de mercado europeos tiene consecuencias dramáticas en la reproducción social.

No obstante, un _mercado competitivo_ de suministros domésticos ha sido durante años un objetivo constante del FMI y otras instituciones occidentales. Incluso gobiernos prooccidentales se muestran reticentes a seguir las indicaciones en este sentido debido a la respuesta negativa de los y las votantes. Que Ucrania, un país con importantes recursos de energía doméstica, tenga que privatizar plenamente todas las empresas públicas del sector de la energía e implementar precios de mercado, permitiendo que las empresas de los oligarcas obtengan pingües beneficios y condenando a millones de personas a la miseria, no tiene que ver con la _racionalidad económica_, sino que es una cuestión política: ¿Quien ha de beneficiarse de los recursos económicos de Ucrania? ¿La ciudadanía o las empresas?

Otro ejemplo citado en el artículo de Andrii Boitsun (un _asesor independiente de gobernanza empresarial_) de una empresa pública que habrá que privatizar después de la guerra es la operadora ferroviaria estatal Ukrzaliznytsia (UZ). La privatización del transporte de mercancías por ferrocarril, que es sumamente rentable y que forma parte de UZ, se halla en el radar de los _socios y empresas occidentales_ desde hace un tiempo. Si Ucrania habría sido capaz de organizar efectivamente la heroica evacuación de millones de personas y el transporte de soldados y pertrechos al frente si UZ hubiera estado fragmentada en muchas empresas privadas distintas antes de la guerra, es una cuestión discutible. En cualquier caso, UZ opera actualmente del negocio rentable del transporte de mercancías y el negocio no rentable del transporte de personas.

¿Por qué tendría el Estado que vender la parte más atractiva de UZ (y probablemente a un precio muy bajo, visto el ejemplo de Bilshovik) y quedarse con la parte no rentable? La respuesta es que a muchos les gustaría que se privatizara también el transporte de personas, pero a condición de que el gobierno introdujera precios de mercado. Un viaje en tren suburbano de Fastiv (ciudad dormitorio que se encuentra a 90 minutos de Kyiv) costaba 12 grivnas (0,30 euros) antes de la invasión rusa. Un viaje en tren de larga distancia de Lviv a Mariúpol (aproximadamente 26 horas) podría costar menos de 20 euros.

Estos precios bastarían para que cualquiera que haya comprado un billete de una de las numerosas compañías ferroviarias privadas del Reino Unido se pusiera a llorar de desesperación. Son precios que explican los enormes déficit acumulados por la rama de pasajeros de UZ, pero constituyen una parte fundamental de la reproducción social. Sin ellos, millones de personas ucranianas que viven en pequeñas ciudades y pueblos y que necesitan acceder a un terreno para su supervivencia, además de su puesto de trabajo en las grandes ciudades, se verían sumidas todavía más en la penuria.
Si miramos más allá de la fe ciega en el sector privado de los panelistas de _Epravda_, con razón nos preguntaremos: ¿Por qué el principal objetivo de UZ ha de ser el beneficio y no la capacidad de la población ucraniana para viajar por su país para hacer turismo, visitar a sus seres queridos o trabajar? ¿Acaso las distintas regiones de Ucrania no se benefician económicamente del flujo de personas que viajan por el país en trenes de literas?

Sin duda, en Ucrania hay muchas empresas públicas cuyo rendimiento es muy deficiente debido a la falta de inversión y a la mala gestión. Pero cuando observamos la infografía de _Epravda_, en cada sector incluido en la lista hay casi con toda seguridad algunas empresas públicas que desempeñan funciones sociales y económicas esenciales. Incluso el sector con la rentabilidad relativa más baja de las empresas públicas, el de la construcción, merece un examen. La construcción de carreteras y otras infraestructuras públicas es sin duda crucial para la sociedad ucraniana, pero mucha gente asocia este sector con la corrupción rampante. No obstante, incluso en países en que el 100 % de las infraestructuras públicas se subcontratan a empresas privadas, sigue habiendo un enorme potencial de corrupción, especialmente allí donde el Estado de Derecho está debilitado y el Estado está dominado por la elites económicas.

*Conclusión*
La insistencia en la privatización como _santo grial_ para resolver los problemas económicos de Ucrania demuestra que sus defensores no tienen ideas efectivas sobre el modo de mejorar la gestión y el rendimiento de las empresas públicas. No solo esto, sino que cuando _expertos_ y organizaciones internacionales como el FMI impulsan la privatización de empresas públicas sin tener en cuenta su función social, inducen al gobierno ucraniano a renunciar a inversiones significativas en empresas públicas que podrían mejorar la calidad del servicio (junto con reformas importantes).

La invasión rusa ya se ha utilizado de cortina de humo para implementar una reducción drástica de la protección de los y las trabajadoras, a la que antes de la guerra se habían opuesto los sindicatos con éxito. Como ha escrito Adam Tooze, esta y otras reformas radicales del mercado, implementadas al amparo de la confusión bélica, amenazan con socavar la solidaridad nacional que necesita Ucrania para ganar la guerra. La población ucraniana y sus aliadas en todo el mundo deben estar atentas para que expresiones en boga como _recuperación después de la guerra_ no justifiquen la transformación radical de la economía de Ucrania en beneficio de la oligarquía y de empresas extranjeras y nacionales, y en detrimento del pueblo ucraniano.

.ESSF
Traducción: *viento sur*
Fuente: No, después de la guerra no hay que volver a las privatizaciones - Viento Sur


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

desesperacion



workforfood dijo:


> Lo que tienen que sacar son las termobáricas (que las estamos viendo muy poco) y convertir eso en un infierno literal, vamos que no quede ni oxígeno para respirar del explosivo utilizado. Mandar un avión bombardero suicida con toneladas de terrmobáricas y ser explotado encima de Bajmut. Hacer una cosa tan heavy que no saben donde se han metido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> No te fíes de lo que cuenten que quizá sea para lavar la cara por el desastre de anteayer. Si es verdad lo sabremos pronto, porque habrá respuesta del otro lado.



Eso es algo obvio ya que se trata de una guerra y la "verdad" no es más que otro elemento más a utilizar.
En cualquier caso la experiencia de este conflicto muestra que los datos proporcionados por el ministerio de defensa ruso han sido más reales y precisos que los del otro bando, incluso cuando los datos no les favorecían, así que a falta de algo más, sirven de foto momentánea.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

las unicas evidencias visuales, incluso tras atacar un suspuesto hotel de periodistas, son un polideportivo vacio al que le han reventado el techo



Cuando te enchufas a la matrix rusa aparecen alli cientos de cadaveras



Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que se aclara lo ocurrido en Druzkhovka.
> Los rusos atacaron tres lugares anexos, un hotel donde dormían mandos, oficiales ucranianos y occidentales y periodistas, al menos 50 muertos, la pista de hielo donde dormían 200 soldados rasos, y el almacén de la estación de trenes, donde había mínimo dos Himars, 4 vampiros checos y munición de todo tipo.
> 
> Del hotel no han sacado imagenes. Ni del almacén. Sólo de la pista de hielo...a las 7 horas del ataque, tras limpiar el lugar de cadáveres.
> ...


----------



## El Exterminador (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> "Me comprais...."Encima hablando en plural para esconderte detras de tu pandi.
> 
> Llevais 10 meses de humillacion maxima y aun seguis creyendo que teneis algo de idea de lo que esta pasando o haciendo vaticinios que obviamente no se cumplen porque se basan mas en la autoestima que en la logica.
> 
> ...



Ya se han ido los rusos de bajmut? Deberias pedir que te bajarán la medicación


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

matrix dimitri


----------



## wireless1980 (3 Ene 2023)

-carrancas dijo:


> bot otan a sueldo. como siempre con cienes y cienes de fuentes que respaldan sus mentiras.



Otro reporte. Veremos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)

Adelaido dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1314648


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _Veo que tu también has leído a LeCarre_



joder, el payo basa toda su percepción en un personaje ficticio de Le Carré. Espero que no tengamos que sufrirlo cuando mastique todos los bestseller al peso de hipermercado de Forsyth


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Hombre con un poco de suerte, si Rusia gana, se quedan con todo el país y que paguen la cuenta como corresponde. Desde luego iba a ser una victoria agridulce, porque les va a salir por un cojón de pato.



Puede que si

O puede que pase como en Chechenia y acaben compitiendo por ser los mas fieles patriotas Rusos









Educación. Hacia un modelo basado en la excelencia


España un necesita un nuevo modelo educativo basado en la excelencia y en la evaluación objetiva de los logros escolares




3tde.es













El fango de la togas ahoga a la Justicia


La crisis institucional por la renovación de Judicatura, por motivos ideológicos, es muestra de cuan ha sido prostituida la Democracia




3tde.es


----------



## mapachën (3 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> NO... la impresora SOLO SIRVE SI ALGUIEN SUCCIONA lo que se imprima y... en eso lo del DOLAR-PETROLEO y el cambio de paradigma GAS-..
> 
> En cuanto a la caída del imperio... siento decirte que el IMPERIO ya había colapsado en el 73, que perdió el control del PATRON (oro en aquel caso), se quedó con la moneda y... en el 2008 Rusia y China le dijeron "derechos de giro", el Tio Sam dijo no...
> 
> ...



Con Afganistán no existió te refieres a gue fue el dumping de Arabia y por ejemplo lo de Chernóbil lo que hizo caer a los soviéticos?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> El rejon puede ser un cansino pero no hay porque negar las cosas ... Te trae al hilo información de lo que ocurre en Ucrania y si, es información del lado OTAN, pero hay otros foreros que te la traen del lado ruso y así te consigues hacer una idea más o menos de como estan las cosas de verdad.



Si necesitáis que un tarado os traiga información sobre Ucrania, es que:

a) Sois igual de tarados que el susodicho
b) No sabéis buscar información en cualquier medio occidental, que es pro otan, y por tanto, dice las mismas o peores polladas que dicen los que ensucian el hilo constantemente.

Por tanto, dejad de ensuciar el hilo con estos comentarios, que solo llevan a hacer más grande la lista de ignorados.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> El rejon puede ser un cansino pero no hay porque negar las cosas ... Te trae al hilo información de lo que ocurre en Ucrania y si, es información del lado OTAN, pero hay otros foreros que te la traen del lado ruso y así te consigues hacer una idea más o menos de como estan las cosas de verdad.



Para ver propaganda de la OTAN no necesitas a rejon, puedes simplemente encender el televisor o abrir cualquier periódico.
Eso suena más a que te gustan las drogas duras


----------



## coscorron (3 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Para ver propaganda de la OTAN no necesitas a rejon, puedes simplemente encender el televisor o abrir cualquier periódico.
> Eso suena más a que te gustan las drogas duras



Ya bueno pero así la tengo toda junta y a la vez ...


----------



## EUROPIA (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ene 2023)

Posible llegada en breve de unos 250 misiles balísticos iraníes para Rusia


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

‼Putin ordenó a Shoigu que presente un informe antes del 1 de febrero sobre la provisión de armas, equipo militar y especial, material y recursos a las unidades y subunidades militares del ejército ruso que participan en el NMD, incluidos uniformes y equipos, equipo de reconocimiento móvil, protección de armaduras personales y camuflaje, así como sobre las medidas tomadas para mejorar el trabajo del Ministerio de Defensa ruso en esta área.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

‼General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: el ejército ruso irá a Jarkov para aislarlo de Kiev

▪Tan pronto como el suelo se congele, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas irán al ataque, dijo el General S. Melnyk, comandante del Distrito Militar de Jarkov en el este de Ucrania. El ejército ruso intentará aislar Jarkov de Kiev para que las tropas ucranianas en Donbass no puedan moverse hacia el oeste para ayudar a la capital.
▪Melnyk agregó que las tropas rusas podrían atacar más el oeste de Ucrania para cortar el suministro de armas de los aliados.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


> joder, el payo basa toda su percepción en un personaje ficticio de Le Carré. Espero que no tengamos que sufrirlo cuando mastique todos los bestseller al peso de hipermercado de Forsyth



Hay Dios mio, ¿tu eres milenial verdad? ¿Tu nunca conociste a Marcus Wolf verdad? la puta pesadilla de la OTAN en Europa.

En fin, cuanto se ha perdido con la guerra fría.


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

Y ahora volvamos a hablar de Economía y Guerra.
Esto son los datos OFICIALES de Eurostat, sobre el comercio de la UE con Rusia, durante el 2022:

Solo 7 países de los 27 (aunque en el listado falta uno), han reducido las compras con Rusia, durante 2022.
El resto, le ha comprado más a la Federación, que el año anterior.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y ahora volvamos a hablar de Economía y Guerra.
> Esto son los datos OFICIALES de Eurostat, sobre el comercio de la UE con Rusia, durante el 2022:
> 
> Solo 7 países de los 27 (aunque en el listado falta uno), han reducido las compras con Rusia, durante 2022.
> ...



Suecos y Finlandeses haciendo el tonto nivel Dios, esto es muy difícil de explicar.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahora sí que sí llega el General invierno , a partir del viernes, nieve incluida:
> 
> Bakhmut máxima prevista -10



No empezará la ofensiva rusa hasta que dicho general no se persone, le den novedades, y pase revista. La única duda es si dejarán pasar primero la Navidad ortodoxa, o si para mayor efecto sorpresa la hacen coincidir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

comparase esta info con el invent del polideportivo  



Subprime dijo:


>


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

Subprime dijo:


>





paconan dijo:


> ¿Recuerdas cuando Putin obligó a los compradores extranjeros a pagar el gas en rublos hace meses? Nuestra propaganda exaltó el genio absoluto de Vladimir Vladimirovich, este movimiento habría fortalecido el rublo y puesto de rodillas a Europa . Bueno, resulta que las cosas fueron diferentes... 1/2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

Se ha producido una explosión en las afueras de Dnipropetrovsk

Los residentes locales informaron de que la explosión alcanzó una instalación de las AFU en el distrito de Sinelnykivskyy.

Queremos señalar que en la zona hay un importante nudo ferroviario, a través del cual se abastece el grupo de Donbás de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (3 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Lo de los 600 soldados rusos seguramente fue una venganza por atacar un hotel de Kiev donde había militares de la OTAN. Es lo mismo que cuando atacaron centros militares de adiestramento al principio de la guerra y pocos días después les hundieron el Moskva, y eso no lo pudo hacer Ucrania. Lo mismo que los Himars; lleva muchos meses de prácticas entrenar un grupo que lo maneje, además necesita coordinación con satélites y demás, y no van a poner un arma así en manos de ucranianos para que el comandante de turno lo venda a los rusos a cambio de hacerse millonario. Incluso esos cañones 177 les han quitado la parte donde podían guiar el obús.
> 
> La guerra está, como dicen, escalando. Y los rusos no tienen armas convencionales tan poderosas como la OTAN, así que si decide subir tendrá que subir los escalones de tres en tres.
> 
> Pinta mal. Cada día peor.



Coincido plenamente. Hay relación y hay escalada. 
Veremos después del 6 de enero. Lo digo por el calendario ortodoxo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

EXITAZO MILITAR


----------



## eljusticiero (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

"Esto es para ellos por Makiivka": cómo el Ejército ruso quemó un grupo de las AFU en el frente de Zaporizhzhya

Soldados de una unidad de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizaron la noche anterior un misil guiado antitanque para incendiar un grupo enemigo que intentaba avanzar en dirección a Zaporizhzhya, ha informado el proyecto wargonzo.
El autor del vídeo comentó brevemente la situación: "Esto es para ellos por Makiivka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

*Statement by the Department of Defense*
Jan. 2, 2020 |  


At the direction of the President, the U.S. military has taken decisive defensive action to protect U.S. personnel abroad by killing Qasem Soleimani, the head of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps-Quds Force, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization. 
General Soleimani was actively developing plans to attack American diplomats and service members in Iraq and throughout the region. General Soleimani and his Quds Force were responsible for the deaths of hundreds of American and coalition service members and the wounding of thousands more. He had orchestrated attacks on coalition bases in Iraq over the last several months – including the attack on December 27th – culminating in the death and wounding of additional American and Iraqi personnel. General Soleimani also approved the attacks on the U.S. Embassy in Baghdad that took place this week. 
This strike was aimed at deterring future Iranian attack plans. The United States will continue to take all necessary action to protect our people and our interests wherever they are around the world.



eljusticiero dijo:


>


----------



## Peineto (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



Refuchis de pega evitando ir al frente. Vaya mierda nazis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

hoy el rublo vale 14 veces menos dolares que cuando putin tomó el poder


----------



## Adriano II (3 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Lo de los 600 soldados rusos seguramente fue una venganza por atacar un hotel de Kiev donde había militares de la OTAN. Es lo mismo que cuando atacaron centros militares de adiestramento al principio de la guerra y pocos días después les hundieron el Moskva, y eso no lo pudo hacer Ucrania. Lo mismo que los Himars; lleva muchos meses de prácticas entrenar un grupo que lo maneje, además necesita coordinación con satélites y demás, y no van a poner un arma así en manos de ucranianos para que el comandante de turno lo venda a los rusos a cambio de hacerse millonario. Incluso esos cañones 177 les han quitado la parte donde podían guiar el obús.
> 
> La guerra está, como dicen, escalando. Y los rusos no tienen armas convencionales tan poderosas como la OTAN, así que si decide subir tendrá que subir los escalones de tres en tres.
> 
> Pinta mal. Cada día peor.



Osea como en las guerras del siglo XVIII no? Cuando estaba prohibido disparar a los oficiales (Los oficiales aunque enemigos eran "señoritos" que se cuidaban los unos a los otros en cambio como los soldaditos de a pie eran chusma ...) y por eso iban tan gallitos a caballo encabezando a la tropa

A "estos" no se les puede tocar que son"caballito blanco" (como decíamos de pequeños en los juegos ...)

Definitivamente vamos para atrás derechos de vuelta a la edad media y el feudalismo ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hoy el rublo vale 14 veces menos dolares que cuando putin tomó el poder



Hoy vale lo mismo que antes de la guerra de Ucrania; entonces eran 80 rublos por dólar y hoy 75, que además es el cambio que le interesa a Rusia, puesto que a 55 que llegó era demasiado alto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

Adriano II dijo:


> Osea como en las guerras del siglo XVIII no? Cuando estaba prohibido disparar a los oficiales (Los oficiales aunque enemigos eran "señoritos" que se cuidaban los unos a los otros en cambio como los soldaditos de a pie eran chusma ...) y por eso iban tan gallitos a caballo encabezando a la tropa
> 
> A "estos" no se les puede tocar que son"caballito blanco" (como decíamos de pequeños en los juegos ...)
> 
> Definitivamente vamos para atrás derechos de vuelta a la edad media y el feudalismo ...



Me imagino que no podían matarlos si los capturaban, que es diferente. No tiene sentido habiendo artillería y todo tipo de armas de fuego. En el combate no se miran esas cosas. Además un oficial vale más vivo que muerto, porque los puedes cambiar por oficiales tuyos, aparte de que saben más cosas para interrogarlos.

Está también la cuestión del rango: un oficial no permite que un soldado bajo su mando no respete la graduación, porque del mismo modo que mata a un oficial enemigo puede dar el salto hacia el otro lado. Del mismo modo los oficiales no podían participar del robo y el saqueo con la tropa. Cuando tocaba, se iban y los dejaban hacer, pero no podían rebajarse a hacer lo mismo. Tampoco emborracharse juntos.


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso es algo obvio ya que se trata de una guerra y la "verdad" no es más que otro elemento más a utilizar.
> En cualquier caso la experiencia de este conflicto muestra que los datos proporcionados por el ministerio de defensa ruso han sido más reales y precisos que los del otro bando, incluso cuando los datos no les favorecían, así que a falta de algo más, sirven de foto momentánea.



Es imposible que en esa guerra Rusia haya tenido más bajas que Ucrania. El arma más usada ha sido la artillería y la relación de fuerzas es enormemente favorable a los rusos.

Zelenski sigue la norma de atribuir a los otros todo lo que ellos hacen, o, en el caso de las bajas, padecen. Si hasta Von der Leyen lo dijo, por eso Zelensky insiste en que los rusos llevan cien mil muertos.

La última cifra que dieron los rusos (no se rebajan a dar cifras totales de los ucranianos) hablaban de siete mil. Será bastantes más, mínimo el triple.


----------



## Praktica (3 Ene 2023)

dia movidito……

*Se ha llevado a cabo un ataque contra un punto de despliegue de unidades enemigas en la ciudad de Druzhkivka*


https://topwar.ru/207997-nanesen-udar-po-punktu-dislokacii-podrazdelenij-protivnika-v-gorode-druzhkovka.html


Hoy, 07:21

Ha surgido información sobre un *ataque contra un punto de despliegue temporal de unidades enemigas en la ciudad de Druzhkivka. Se trata de una ciudad al oeste de la república popular de Donetsk, ocupada por las tropas del régimen de Kiev. El ataque se produjo en la oscuridad del día, y en un momento en que un corresponsal de un canal francés* estaba transmitiendo desde un lugar en Druzhkivka, que estaba a unos cientos de metros de la instalación de las FAU.

El corresponsal francés interrumpió su emisión y, junto con el cámara, se alejó a toda prisa del lugar de la explosión. Los telespectadores del estudio francés fueron testigos de los hechos.

*La llegada provocó un gran incendio en el lugar de despliegue temporal de los cazas ucranianos. Tardó varias horas en apagarse. El interior de la instalación está completamente calcinado.*

Anteriormente, varias unidades de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y de las denominadas fuerzas de defensa territorial habían sido trasladadas a Druzhkivka. El traslado tuvo lugar desde las regiones de Kharkiv y Dnipropetrovsk a través de la ciudad de Kramatorsk.

Por el momento, no hay datos exactos sobre el número de soldados del ejército enemigo muertos como consecuencia del ataque a las instalaciones de Druzhkivka. Al mismo tiempo, los medios de comunicación locales informan de que los militares ucranianos estaban descargando en este lugar armas y equipo militar entregados a la ciudad el día anterior.

*La parte ucraniana sólo habla de la llegada al estadio de hielo, sin informar sobre el ataque al lugar de despliegue temporal de las FAU.*

XXXXXXXXXXX

comentarios foristas de la fuente

Shurik70 Hoy, 08: 42
+11
*Enlace** al vide*o si a alguien le interesa

Y cuanto antes acabemos con esta guerra, menos gente sufrirá. Lo principal es aplastar a los nazis, de lo contrario habrá una guerra nuevamente en 10 o 20 años. No solo en Ucrania, para agregar presión: después del final de la guerra, es necesario imponer sanciones muy estrictas contra quienes ayudaron a los nazis de Kyiv.

Vyacheslav57 Hoy, 08: 04
+ 16
¿Tipo de venganza? y las personas que se han perdido sin talento no pueden ser devueltas de todos modos. ¿Quién se vengó de quién? *Esto es una guerra, hay una destrucción de personal. Tanto de ese lado como de ese lado. Pero minimizar las pérdidas no es una tarea fácil, pero alcanzable. *Solo necesita pensar con la cabeza al tomar decisiones sobre el despliegue de personal.

SIG Hoy, 10: 38
+3
El personal debe pensar por sí mismo y por el estúpido vecino vago que usa su teléfono inteligente, porque cubrirán no solo al "telefonista", sino a todos los colegas que están a su lado.

Ezequiel 25-17 Hoy, 08: 31
+4
Todavía no nos hemos vengado de ti ucraniano: cuando y si empezamos, maldecirás a tus padres por haberte concebido.

certero Hoy, 07: 40
+5
No entiendo por qué, teniendo un arma tan precisa como Iskander, tales ataques no ocurren todos los días, varias veces. De acuerdo, el enemigo tiene Hummers, un alcance de 60 km, 70 kg de explosivos. Pero tenemos un Iskander con un alcance de 500 km, la precisión no es peor y el poder de la ojiva es mucho mayor. _En otras palabras, toda la retaguardia cercana y media, e incluso parte de la lejana, está bajo los golpes de los Iskander. él chupa valor, depósitos de municiones, lugares de descanso, para cualquier cosa, todo esto puede ser destruido. Dado que nuestra aviación no puede hacer esto, ¿por qué no se utilizan Iskanders?

barbitúrico Hoy, 07: 56
*+ 16
Los nuestros a menudo atacan a los grupos enemigos, incluidos los Iskanders, ¿por qué decidiste que no se usan? Es solo que los informes sobre la destrucción de varias docenas allí o cientos en otros lugares se han convertido en una rutina y nadie les presta atención. Además, no olvide que las capacidades de reconocimiento de nuestras tropas siguen siendo significativamente inferiores a las de las tropas de Ucrania, para las que funciona todo la OTAN, y estos son miles de satélites, drones, starlink y gps, con todo esto, los nuestros han aprendido perfectamente el Las lecciones del verano y la derrota de la sede y los almacenes ya se detuvieron durante medio año, pero también hay pinchazos en la guerra, como en Makiivka.*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Un representante ucraniano informa del ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a las instalaciones de Kramatorsk*


https://topwar.ru/208041-ukrainskij-stavlennik-soobschil-ob-udare-vs-rf-po-kramatorsku.html


Hoy, 16:55

*El 3 de enero se supo de un nuevo ataque en las instalaciones de Kramatorsk*. Así lo informó Oleksandr Goncharenko, representante del régimen de Kiev en la ciudad ocupada. La información fue confirmada posteriormente por el jefe adjunto de la oficina del presidente ucraniano, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, Kyrylo Tymoshenko.

Según funcionarios ucranianos, un empleado del equipo de reparación de la red eléctrica de Kramatorsk que trabajaba en el lugar resultó herido como consecuencia del ataque.

*En la región de Dnipropetrovsk se anunciaron explosiones tras la alerta antiaérea. Pero aún no se ha informado de qué instalación fue alcanzada.

Además, las redes sociales ucranianas informan de una explosión en el distrito Goloseevsky de Kiev. *Pero como no se declaró ninguna alarma aérea en la capital ucraniana, los 'lugareños' 'creen' que podría tratarse de trabajos de *desminado o de entrenamiento* para los movilizados a las filas de las FAU.

Mientras tanto, *en la tarde del 3 de enero, sonó una alerta aérea en los territorios de las regiones de la República Popular de Donetsk, Zaporizhzhya y Kherson, ocupadas por Ucrania, así como en las regiones de Dnipropetrovsk, Poltava y Mykolayiv.

También continúan los cortes de electricidad de emergencia en las ciudades ucranianas, ya que los ataques masivos periódicos han asestado un golpe demoledor a la infraestructura energética ucraniana. Incluso según las previsiones más optimistas, si los ataques cesaran repentinamente, no sería posible restablecer por completo el suministro eléctrico a los asentamientos y empresas ucranianos durante 2023.*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacan un emplazamiento en Dnipropetrovsk*


https://topwar.ru/208038-vs-rf-nanesli-udar-po-obektu-v-dnepropetrovske.html


Hoy, 16:29

Hoy martes 3 de enero se declaró la alerta antiaérea en varios territorios controlados por Kiev. Según el Ministerio de Transformación Digital ucraniano, la alerta sonó en Dnipropetrovsk, Járkov, Sumy y la parte de la región de Zaporizhzhya ocupada por Ucrania.

*Se informó de al menos un ataque en una instalación no identificada de Dnipropetrovsk. *Se detectó una fuerte explosión en los límites de la ciudad.

*Si se analizan los datos aparecidos en la red, se trata de una instalación industrial, a la que previamente se había suministrado material militar para reparaciones. Entre otras cosas, es posible que el yacimiento contuviera obuses autopropulsados fabricados en Polonia y Francia.*

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevan a cabo ataques regulares contra infraestructuras ucranianas desde el atentado terrorista perpetrado por los servicios de seguridad del régimen de Kiev en el puente de Crimea. Se llevan a cabo ataques contra instalaciones de la industria militar ucraniana, centros de mando y control del ejército, instalaciones energéticas y de comunicaciones en todo el país.

Como consecuencia de los ataques masivos, aproximadamente la mitad de todo el sistema energético de Ucrania ha quedado destruido. Según los expertos, harán falta unos seis meses para restablecer por completo el sistema energético ucraniano en ausencia de nuevos ataques.

*Las defensas aéreas ucranianas son incapaces de hacer frente a los ataques regulares contra instalaciones en los territorios controlados por Kiev. Ni siquiera las entregas de sistemas de defensa aérea occidentales pueden satisfacer plenamente las exigencias de las autoridades ucranianas, que insisten en el cierre total del espacio aéreo sobre el país.*

XXXXXXXXXXX

comentarios foristas de la fuente

voz_razuma Hoy, 16:33
+4
*Tenemos que destruir por completo el sistema energético y luego ocuparnos de las infraestructuras. *Llévalos al siglo XVI.

topol717 Hoy, 16:42
+6
Esto debería haberse hecho en febrero. Deberíamos haber dejado de suministrar GAS y Petróleo, y cortar los suministros allá por 2014. de una forma u otra nos echaron de Europa. Y se han destruido los medios para vender gas a Europa. Debemos destruir los puentes de las carreteras y los nudos ferroviarios y los depósitos. Del mismo modo, destruir todas las terminales e instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustibles y lubricantes. Después de todo esto, deberíamos empezar la guerra.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*El Ministerio de Defensa ruso calcula las pérdidas de personal de las FAU en las últimas 24 horas*


https://topwar.ru/208036-v-minoborony-rf-podschitali-poteri-lichnogo-sostava-vsu-za-minuvshie-sutki.html


Hoy, 15:55

*En las últimas 24 horas, las FAU han perdido cientos de efectivos en varias direcciones importantes. *Así se desprende de la información facilitada por un representante oficial del Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

En la dirección de *Kupyansk*, según el departamento militar ruso, las FAU perdieron más de 40 efectivos durante el día. El enemigo fue alcanzado por disparos en los distritos de Sinkovka, Ivanovka y Berestovoye, en la región de Kharkiv. En las zonas de Novoselovskoye y Tabayivka de la región de Kharkiv, los militares rusos eliminaron 2 grupos de distracción y reconocimiento (DRG) enemigos. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas también perdieron 3 camionetas y 3 vehículos blindados.

En la dirección de *Krasnolimansky* las pérdidas de las FAU en muertos y heridos ascienden a más de 120 personas. Aquí 4 unidades enemigas que intentaban contraatacar fueron alcanzadas. Además de los combatientes muertos y heridos, las FAU perdieron 4 blindados, 3 camionetas y 2 vehículos. Otro SMM fue destruido cerca de Stelmakhivka.

También hubo ataques en la dirección de *Donetsk*: aquí las tropas rusas destruyeron unos 90 cazas ucranianos, también se destruyeron 2 tanques, 5 vehículos blindados y 7 vehículos enemigos.

Por último, cerca de* Kramatorsk y Masliakovka, en la parte ocupada de la República Popular de Donetsk, unidades ucranianas destruyeron a más de 130 mercenarios extranjeros de la llamada "legión internacional".* Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra los lugares de despliegue temporal de los mercenarios.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2023)

*
El Ministerio de Defensa Ruso confirmó la destrucción de cuatro lanzadores HIMARS en Druzhkovka y Kramatorsk
*
_*Como resultado de los ataques a la acumulación de equipo militar cerca de la estación de tren de Druzhkovka, 
2 instalaciones HIMARS, 4 vehículos RM-70 MLRS Checos, más de 800 proyectiles para lanzacohetes múltiples,
hasta 120 soldados ucranianos fueron destruidos, dijo el Ministerio durante una sesión informativa diaria .

Además, el departamento de defensa dijo que abrieron posiciones en la región de Kramatorsk y se destruyeron
2 instalaciones HIMARS, desde las que se bombardearon asentamientos en la DPR.

También, más de 130 mercenarios extranjeros fueron destruidos por ataques de alta precisión en los puntos
de la "legión extranjera" en las áreas de Maslyakovka y Kramatorsk de la DPR.
*_
*Y en las zonas de Artemovsk de la DPR y Chervonaya Dibrova de la LPR, tres sistemas de artillería M-777 
de fabricación estadounidense fueron destruidos en posiciones de tiro.*









US-made HIMARS missile systems destroyed in new strikes – Moscow


Four US-supplied HIMARS rocket launchers have been destroyed in Donbass, the Russian Defense Ministry said




www.rt.com


----------



## delhierro (3 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Posible llegada en breve de unos 250 misiles balísticos iraníes para Rusia



El tema es más donde tirarlos , que la falta de misiles. Han tirado a sitios con nula transcendencia economica o militar.


----------



## Adelaido (3 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


>



Q EMBEGECIDO ESTA CESAR VIDAL.

QUITARSE EL PELO ENCIMA, LA PEOR DECISION IMPOSIBLE


----------



## Peineto (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



Me permito añadirle la versión gráfica del nivel actual de la reserva eestratégica gringa. Instructiva e inquietante. Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Me imagino que no podían matarlos si los capturaban, que es diferente. No tiene sentido habiendo artillería y todo tipo de armas de fuego. En el combate no se miran esas cosas. Además un oficial vale más vivo que muerto, porque los puedes cambiar por oficiales tuyos, aparte de que saben más cosas para interrogarlos.
> 
> Está también la cuestión del rango: un oficial no permite que un soldado bajo su mando no respete la graduación, porque del mismo modo que mata a un oficial enemigo puede dar el salto hacia el otro lado. Del mismo modo los oficiales no podían participar del robo y el saqueo con la tropa. Cuando tocaba, se iban y los dejaban hacer, pero no podían rebajarse a hacer lo mismo. Tampoco emborracharse juntos.



Por no hablar de la edad media. Donde si conseguías capturar a un noble te había tocado el gordo pero bien. Vamos que tenías resuelta tu vida para los restos. Como para tocarle un solo pelo de la cabeza. Eso sin contar con que el equipo que posiblemente llevase encima, armaduras, armas o caballo podía valer lo que varias fincas de regadío. En suma que es como si a día de hoy los oficiales fuesen a la guerra forrados de oro o billetes de mil dólares.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (3 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el *FGM-148 Javelin*, uno de los *misiles antitanque de hombro más avanzados del mundo*. Tiene un *alcance *de más de *dos kilómetros* y es capaz de destruir cualquier tanque moderno conocido, incluso puede usarse para derribar helicópteros que vuelan bajo. Dispara la ojiva *Tándem HEAT*, de *8,4 kilogramos*, cuyo coste asciende a *147.000 dólares por cohete*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En realidad todos lo precios de las armas hay que tomarlos con muchas cautelas

suelen sacarse de contratos en el exterior que suelen están hinchados y suelen incluir muchos extras como entrenamiento o mantenimiento, sobornos....
Una parte sustancial suele ser amortización de I+D, no el coste de producción que supondría unidades adicionales
Además suelen ser armas producidas en numeros muy cortos, especialmente las armas mas modernas y avanzadas, lo cual una hincha mas el precio
Eso sin contar con que la industria armamentística occidental se ha vuelta altamente ineficiente y esta llena de cuñados y demás enchufados de mil padres que deben ser colocados en puestos de lo mas variado e inútil.









La teoría de los “Trabajos de Mierda”


El concepto de trabajo de mierda se refiere a puestos de trabajos vacíos de contenido y que no generan verdadero valor añadido.




3tde.es













Rusia e Irán. El enemigo de mi enemigo


Las sanciones a Rusia e Irán están acercando a ambos países a una alianza geoestratégica de imprevisibles consecuencias.




3tde.es


----------



## delhierro (3 Ene 2023)

M. Priede dijo:


> Apuesto a que si entran desde Rusia, el grueso de las fuerzas lo hará entre Járkov y Dónetsk para partir el este de Ucrania (lo que queda al este del Dniéper) en dos, separar el norte y el sur, de ese modo todo lo que quede al sur queda incomunicado, aislado. Para eso los rusos también tendrían que volar todos los puentes del Dniéper.



Es el plan de libro, mucho menos arriesgado que pasar al otro lado del rio como hicieron la primera vez. Ademas no necesitan alejarse demasiado de su frontera. Lo tenian medio hecho cuando estaban en irzum, ahora tendrian que atacar duro para retomar otra vez territorios. De todas fomas no veo a Putin corriendo riesgos, lo suyo es destruir los puentes al menos 10 dias antes de lanzar la ofensiva para que se note la falta de suministros en la misma. Así que de haber algo, se vera con tiempo.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Eso sin contar con que el equipo que posiblemente llevase encima, armaduras, armas o caballo podía valer lo que varias fincas de regadío.



Esto es de la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa (1212) osea de plena edad media:

_"Hagamos un cálculo rápido, para encontrarnos que comprar todo lo necesario para ir de una manera decente y digna a la batalla nos podría costar entre los 1.000 reales, si vamos buscando ofertas, y los 2.700 reales de plata si queríamos demostrar poderío y nivel.


Sirviéndonos de la equivalencia del sueldo de un peón y pasados estos importes a nuestra moneda actual, nos encontraríamos que un caballero habría de gastarse entre los 700.000 y los dos millones de euros"_


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hay Dios mio, ¿tu eres milenial verdad? ¿Tu nunca conociste a Marcus Wolf verdad? la puta pesadilla de la OTAN en Europa.
> 
> En fin, cuanto se ha perdido con la guerra fría.



pues no, yo veía historias para no dormir en tve y por lo que leo las sigo viendo.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

*La ONU reporta 6.919 civiles muertos en Ucrania en diez meses de guerra.*
La Oficina de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos señaló hoy que *6.919 civiles han muerto y otros 11.075* han sido heridos en Ucrania desde que comenzó la guerra hasta ayer, 2 de enero.
No obstante, la ONU reconoció hoy que estas cifras seguramente son mucho más elevadas, especialmente en las regiones donde los combates están siendo más intensos y donde la labor de monitoreo de los observadores de la organización es más difícil.
Hasta la fecha, se han podido identificar 2.737 hombres, 1.842 mujeres, 216 niños y 175 niñas entre los fallecidos. Por su parte, 2.401 hombres, 1.729 mujeres, 321 niños y 233 niñas fueron heridos en los primeros diez meses de la contienda, informa Efe.
En las provincias de Donetsk y Lugansk, al este del país, el número de damnificados por la guerra aumentó hasta 9.736 personas, según las Naciones Unidas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


> pues no, yo veía historias para no dormir en tve y por lo que leo las sigo viendo.



Un genio Chicho....y además ponían dos rombos en la tele para asustar más....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

ALCOY dijo:


>


----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## millie34u (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Yomateix (3 Ene 2023)

Dinero a Ucrania, comprar a empresas de Ucrania, dar trabajo prioritariamente a inmigrantes de Ucrania....luego a quejarse de que las empresas Españolas cierran. Y no lo digo por esta noticia puntual, si no por el cúmulo de noticias similares. Tiene su "gracia" leer que la factura energética está haciendo estragos entre los panaderos Franceses.....olvidando mencionar que hoy precisamente, las panaderías Españolas han apagado sus hornos durante una hora y dejado de servir durante un rato, como protesta precisamente por estar igual de mal que en Francia, aunque eso no lo mencionen en la noticia. Que parece que hay que minimizar lo que pasa en España como la gente sale menos a protestar y cuando lo hacen poca visibilidad se les da.

*CARAMELOS UCRANIANOS*. Casi la mitad de los caramelos que lanzarán los Reyes Magos en Andalucía se elaboran en Ucrania, un país donde se siguen produciendo a pesar de la guerra y que llegarán a los niños andaluces mediante el trabajo de una empresa con sede en la localidad sevillana de Salteras. El ritmo de trabajo es frenético en el polígono de la localidad sevillana donde funciona Sarigabo, la compañía que se ha encargado de que a sus majestades no les falte de nada, con el matiz de que muchas de las cajas que se están moviendo en su almacén tienen etiquetas escritas en ucraniano.

*EL EURO CAE CON FUERZA*. El euro se depreció este martes con fuerza por debajo de 1,0550 dólares, el mínimo desde comienzos de diciembre, después de publicarse la fuerte caída de la inflación en Alemania y por la fortaleza generalizada del billete verde.

*ESTRAGOS EN FRANCIA.* El aumento de la factura energética de los panaderos franceses, que protagonizan protestas para alertar de su situación, ha puesto bajo presión al Gobierno, que a su vez amenaza a las compañías energéticas y tiene prisa para reformar el mercado eléctrico europeo. La primera ministra, Elisabeth Borne, ha anunciado este martes que los panaderos en dificultades podrán aplazar los pagos de impuestos y de las cotizaciones sociales, un dispositivo que se suma a las ayudas públicas que se han prolongado para ayudar a las pequeñas y medianas empresas (pymes) a moderar la escalada de la energía.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

*Sunak dice a Zelenski que Ucrania puede contar con Reino Unido a largo plazo.*
El primer ministro británico*, Rishi Sunak*, dijo este martes al líder ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski, *que ese país puede contar con la ayuda del Reino Unido "en el largo plazo", según confirmó un portavoz de Downing Street, sede del Gobierno de Londres.

En una llamada telefónica mantenida hoy con Zelenski, "ambos líderes departieron sobre los horrendos ataques (perpetrados por Rusia) con drones contra Ucrania de los últimos días y el primer ministro dijo que los pensamientos del Reino Unido están con los ucranianos mientras *continúan viviendo bajo esos bombardeos*".

"El primer ministro dijo que Ucrania podría contar que el Reino Unido siga apoyándolo en el largo plazo, como quedó demostrado con la reciente entrega de* más de 1.000 misiles antiaéreos*", apuntó la fuente oficial.


----------



## Harman (3 Ene 2023)

El ejército ruso avanza sobre Artemivsk y ataca cerca de Liman y Avdiyivka - noticia principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están concentrando esfuerzos para hacerse con el control de Donbass, avanzando en dirección a Artemivsk, tratando de mejorar la situación táctica en Liman y Avdeevka, y trasladando fuerzas a Ugledar desde la dirección de Kherson.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk y Liman, el ejército ruso está utilizando morteros, obuses y MLRS contra las AFU en las zonas de 14 n.a. Novovolynsk, Tavolzhanka, Dvurechnaya, Kupyansk, Kotlyarovka, Tabayevka, Pershotravneve en la región de Kharkiv y Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Dubrava LNR.
▪ En las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizan tanques y artillería de diversos tipos en las zonas de más de 20 n/a, en particular: Spornoye, Bilohovka, Yakovlevka, Soledar, Artemivsk, Kleshcheevka, Vodyane y Marinka de la RPD.
▪ En las direcciones de Zaporizhzhia y Kherson, las fuerzas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en zonas de más de 25 n.p.s. a lo largo de la orilla derecha del río Dniéper, en particular en las zonas: Kherson, Molodezhnoye, Antonovka y Berislav.
▪ Durante la jornada, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas efectuaron ocho ataques aéreos y 18 disparos de MLRS









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

Misha Firer
escritor vie
¿Por qué los conservadores estadounidenses aman a Vladimir Putin de Rusia?





A Putin no podrían importarle menos los valores conservadores.
Los disfraza para la audiencia conservadora estadounidense en la estrategia clásica "divide y vencerás" como le enseñaron en la escuela de la KGB abriendo una brecha entre conservadores y liberales para que no formaran un frente unido contra su régimen criminal.
Los conservadores estadounidenses mordieron el anzuelo creyendo que Putin está de su lado, aunque todo lo que hace es regurgitar sus propios puntos de conversación, que Alexander Dugin y otros bienes muebles de habla inglesa le contaron.
Como excomunista (“¡Tierra para los campesinos, fábrica para los trabajadores!”) y reconstructor de la Unión Soviética (“¡Proletariado del mundo, uníos!), Putin es de izquierda.
En 2012, se distanció de los liberales que lo odiaban y despreciaban por regresar a la presidencia para un tercer mandato, y se puso del lado de los conservadores de la misma manera que Donald Trump cambió de afiliación partidaria varias veces para maximizar sus posibilidades en la búsqueda de dinero y poder.
Entiendo que, como conservador estadounidense, no me crea. Me gustaría mostrarte cómo se “respetan” tus valores en la Madre Rusia y hasta qué punto Putin se opone a todo lo que representas.
Libertad individual
En Global Freedom Score, Rusia ocupó el quinto lugar desde abajo en derechos políticos y el 14 desde abajo en libertades civiles. El veredicto: Rusia no es libre.
Hay una severa censura en Internet. La gente recibe verdaderas penas de cárcel por comentarios y emojis en las redes sociales.
Putin firmó la ley que obliga a los taxistas a almacenar los datos personales de los pasajeros y facilitarlos a petición de las fuerzas de seguridad.
Cada día se firman nuevas leyes draconianas para limitar las libertades individuales.
Gobierno limitado
Rusia tiene una estructura de poder hipercentralizada. Esto significa que los gobernadores y alcaldes de las provincias son designados directamente por el Kremlin y luego se organizan elecciones que son amañadas sistemáticamente.
La mayoría de las corporaciones y las grandes empresas son de propiedad estatal o están controladas por miembros del Kremlin.
Las empresas más pequeñas deben pagar tributos anuales a las fuerzas de seguridad y, cuando crecen, son confiscadas y entregadas a amigos y familiares de los agentes del FSB, a menos que tengan una protección de garantía personal de Putin o alguien de su círculo íntimo.
La mayoría de los ciudadanos rusos reciben salarios de las corporaciones estatales y del gobierno, mientras que más de un tercio de la población adulta son jubilados cuyas pensiones dependen de su apoyo a Putin y su régimen criminal.
La regla de la ley
Literalmente no hay estado de derecho.
Los jueces trabajan directamente para el aparato represivo del estado que ejemplifica Putin. Los abogados tienen casi ningún poder en los tribunales de justicia para cambiar un veredicto decidido por miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad.
Cualquier forma de protesta está prohibida aunque garantizada por la Constitución, que fue completamente reescrita hace un año y medio.
Absolutamente cualquiera puede ser arrestado y encarcelado por cargos falsos o caerse por una ventana. No hay sheriff en la ciudad, y si lo hubiera, sería envenenado.
Paz a través de la fuerza
La guerra en Ucrania ha demostrado que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han sido saqueadas y no han sido reformadas durante treinta años.
Los soldados movilizados compran su propio equipo y equipo.
Los drones se intercambian en Irán por aviones de combate de última generación y las municiones se compran en Corea del Norte a Rocket Man.
El muy promocionado sistema de defensa antiaérea no funciona como debería: los drones ucranianos bombardearon la base aérea para bombarderos estratégicos dos veces en Rusia.
Mientras que causa devastación en el país cuyos ciudadanos los propagandistas y el propio Putin llamaron rusos básicamente dando a entender que Rusia está librando una guerra civil en Ucrania.
La paz no se ha logrado porque las fuerzas armadas han sido debilitadas deliberadamente por Putin, quien temía que pudieran oponerse a su gobierno.
Mercado gratuito
Al igual que con las elecciones libres y las fuerzas armadas, Putin intenta controlar la economía para mantenerse en el poder indefinidamente.
No permite mercados libres y mayor libertad económica, ya que una economía abierta significaría una pérdida de control para él.
Dignidad humana
Algunos hombres son más iguales que otros. En Rusia, no vale la pena seguir las reglas, porque las reglas son para todos los demás que no están en la mafia de Putin.
Y tienen un conjunto de reglas muy diferente al tuyo y al mío.
Una vez en la mafia, no puedes renunciar. Puedes hacer lo que quieras mientras seas leal al régimen. Puedes cometer errores, está bien, nunca tienes que pagar por ellos. Y puedes robar todo lo que quieras, y si te atrapan y te exponen, sigue fingiendo que no pasa nada: el sistema judicial es un títere de las fuerzas de seguridad.
Esto engendró una cultura de incompetencia y robo desenfrenado para dos o tres millones sin conciencia ni escrúpulos, y pisoteó la dignidad de 142 millones de seres humanos.
Y ahora echa un vistazo a asuntos más prácticos.
Derecho a portar armas
Sé que esto es un gran problema para ti. Lo crea o no, los ciudadanos no pueden portar armas en Rusia a menos que estén en el ejército. Puede comprar un rifle de caza o una escopeta con el tipo de licencia adecuada, después de un largo proceso burocrático, que debe renovar anualmente.
Sí. La Segunda Enmienda no funciona aquí.
Carreteras y Coches
Dispones de una red de carreteras asfaltadas que conduces en tus grandes todoterrenos.
Le horrorizará el estado de las carreteras en Rusia. La mayoría de ellos son pistas de tierra. Debido a las sanciones, el único SUV que puedes comprar se fabrica en China. Sí, tienes que apoyar económicamente a China, tu nuevo país vecino.
Alojamiento
Vives en casas unifamiliares con alcantarillado y fontanería.
En Rusia, o vas a vivir en una colmena humana: condominios gigantes como los que tienen en China, no en Florida, o en una casa privada sin carretera, plomería ni alcantarillado, con cortes regulares de energía.
Libertad religiosa
Como cristiano, como la mayoría de ustedes, no disfrutarán de ninguna libertad religiosa en Rusia. La Iglesia ortodoxa rusa tiene el monopolio de la fe cristiana. Tampoco hay división entre el estado y la iglesia. El patriarca es amigo de Putin y agente de la KGB.
A la República de China se le otorgan tierras del gobierno para construir iglesias y varias concesiones comerciales, por lo que apoya al régimen como lo hace en la guerra actual, aunque probablemente conducirá a su segunda desintegración.
Se permite una iglesia protestante aquí y allá en la gran ciudad, pero nada a mayor escala. Será mejor que te conviertas a la ortodoxia y te vuelvas ateo como lo son la gran mayoría de los rusos.
Familia tradicional
Según las estadísticas federales, en 2022, el 83 % de los matrimonios terminaron en divorcio, en 2020, el 73 % de los matrimonios terminaron en divorcio, en 2018, el 65 % y hace 30 años, antes de que Putin llegara al poder, el 42 %.
Como puede ver, los valores familiares tradicionales van cuesta abajo bajo la vigilancia de Putin. Y sabes por que? La primera razón para solicitar el divorcio, un sorprendente 46%, es “pobreza, incapacidad para alimentar a la familia”.
Putin y sus ladrones les han robado totalmente a los rusos que ni siquiera pueden alimentar a sus familias y se divorcian desesperados, y luego se da la vuelta y te dice que él mantiene vivos los valores familiares tradicionales en Rusia y crees que es como tú.
Ha sido engañado por un agente de la KGB, estadounidenses conservadores.


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2023)

*El hermano del director general de EcoHealth Alliance, Peter Daszak, el cantante de ópera John Daszak,
reveló: Su padre, Bohdan Daszak, (nacido el 21 de marzo de 1926 y fallecido el 5 de febrero de 1996
en Tameside, Greater Manchester, Inglaterra) fue un ucraniano que al final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial 
se entregó como...
... suboficial de las SS dispuesto a cooperar para revelar crímenes y experimentos médicos en el campo 
de exterminio KZ Janowska de Lviv, conocido como el "Edén" de Stanisław Lem, por Szymon Wiesenthal*

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obóz_janoObóz.. #zaJob
https://twitter.com/zaynMalikKizak/status/14547385140..


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

PUTAS Y VIEJOS DICIENDOLE A LOS POTENCIALES MOBIKIS QUE SE MUERAN


----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2023)

Yomateix dijo:


> Dinero a Ucrania, comprar a empresas de Ucrania, dar trabajo prioritariamente a inmigrantes de Ucrania....luego a quejarse de que las empresas Españolas cierran. Y no lo digo por esta noticia puntual, si no por el cúmulo de noticias similares. Tiene su "gracia" leer que la factura energética está haciendo estragos entre los panaderos Franceses.....olvidando mencionar que hoy precisamente, las panaderías Españolas han apagado sus hornos durante una hora y dejado de servir durante un rato, como protesta precisamente por estar igual de mal que en Francia, aunque eso no lo mencionen en la noticia. Que parece que hay que minimizar lo que pasa en España como la gente sale menos a protestar y cuando lo hacen poca visibilidad se les da.
> 
> *CARAMELOS UCRANIANOS*. Casi la mitad de los caramelos que lanzarán los Reyes Magos en Andalucía se elaboran en Ucrania, un país donde se siguen produciendo a pesar de la guerra y que llegarán a los niños andaluces mediante el trabajo de una empresa con sede en la localidad sevillana de Salteras. El ritmo de trabajo es frenético en el polígono de la localidad sevillana donde funciona Sarigabo, la compañía que se ha encargado de que a sus majestades no les falte de nada, con el matiz de que muchas de las cajas que se están moviendo en su almacén tienen etiquetas escritas en ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Definitivamente, están cerrando las brechas con tiritas y los agujeros con corcho... Que nos sea leve.


----------



## arriondas (3 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Misha Firer
> escritor vie
> ¿Por qué los conservadores estadounidenses aman a Vladimir Putin de Rusia?
> 
> ...



Propaganda para el usano medio, con su dosis de maniqueísmo correspondiente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> PUTAS Y VIEJOS DICIENDOLE A LOS POTENCIALES MOBIKIS QUE SE MUERAN



Ellos, por si acaso, se quedarán en moscú haciendo el importante trabajo de convencer a la gente para que vayan al frente a morir por ellos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (3 Ene 2023)

Hay alguna parte del "GLORIA A UCRANIA" que no entendáis los filocochinazos? Decidme, porque estoy dispuesto a explicároslo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Ene 2023)

NOSOTROS SOMOS CONTINGENTES PERO LOS VIEJOS Y LAS PUTAS SON NECESARIAS



Simo Hayha dijo:


> Ellos, por si acaso, se quedarán en moscú haciendo el importante trabajo de convencer a la gente para que vayan al frente a morir por ellos.


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Ene 2023)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No empezará la ofensiva rusa hasta que dicho general no se persone, le den novedades, y pase revista. La única duda es si dejarán pasar primero la Navidad ortodoxa, o si para mayor efecto sorpresa la hacen coincidir.



Van a dejar pasar la Navidad ortodoxa y los ucras se la querrán felicitar de una manera especial...


----------



## Argentium (3 Ene 2023)

Excelente noticia para Europa y los europeos

*Continúa el descenso imparable del precio del Gas Natural, hoy se desploma otro 8%, a 15,7 € el MWh, mínimo de 30 meses, asimismo, el petróleo cae otro 3% a los 82,50 u$S el tipo Brent*. 
03/01/2022 19:07


----------



## Trajanillo (3 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Excelente noticia para Europa y los europeos
> 
> *Continúa el descenso imparable del precio del Gas Natural, hoy se desploma otro 8%, a 15,7 € el MWh, mínimo de 30 meses, asimismo, el petróleo cae otro 3% a los 82,50 u$S el tipo Brent*.
> 03/01/2022 19:07



Esto puede indicar:


Que se avecina una ostia en forma recesiva de las que no se olvidan.
Que ya han recuperado todo lo que perdieron en la pandemia y recogen velas.
Que piensan que el invierno se ha acabado
Que se han pasado de frenada y de listos y que o paran o se van a comer un pijo.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Excelente noticia para Europa y los europeos
> 
> *Continúa el descenso imparable del precio del Gas Natural, hoy se desploma otro 8%, a 15,7 € el MWh, mínimo de 30 meses, asimismo, el petróleo cae otro 3% a los 82,50 u$S el tipo Brent*.
> 03/01/2022 19:07



Mala noticia, eso indica que hay miles de empresas que cierran, no que ser muy listo para entenderlo, milagros no hay que yo tenga conocimiento.
Decrecimiento implica menos consumo y caída de precios por la menor demanda.


----------



## arriondas (3 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Mala noticia, eso indica que hay miles de empresas que cierran, no que ser muy listo para entenderlo, milagros no hay que yo tenga conocimiento.
> Decrecimiento implica menos consumo y caída de precios por la menor demanda.



De primero de economía, la oferta y la demanda. Si baja el precio es porque se consume menos (la mayor parte del gas se destina a uso industrial, no a la calefacción) De buenas noticias, nada.


----------



## delhierro (3 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Excelente noticia para Europa y los europeos
> 
> *Continúa el descenso imparable del precio del Gas Natural, hoy se desploma otro 8%, a 15,7 € el MWh, mínimo de 30 meses, asimismo, el petróleo cae otro 3% a los 82,50 u$S el tipo Brent*.
> 03/01/2022 19:07



El petroleo estaba ayer a 86, no se que habra pasado pero hoy cerro a 83, 20.

Lograron bajarlo a 74, hace unas semanas pero ha remontado, seguramente porque era artificial vendiendo reservas y por la apertura de los chinos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (3 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Excelente noticia para Europa y los europeos
> 
> *Continúa el descenso imparable del precio del Gas Natural, hoy se desploma otro 8%, a 15,7 € el MWh, mínimo de 30 meses, asimismo, el petróleo cae otro 3% a los 82,50 u$S el tipo Brent*.
> 03/01/2022 19:07



En este caso gas del "fracking" made en USA.

*Gas natural licuado *

*A Wilhelmshaven llega al primer petrolero de GNL*


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> _"Thank goodness I still have Portugal" _debió pensar.



como no huya a rusia lo tiene crudo...y en rusia seguramente la cuelgan de un peral.


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## mazuste (3 Ene 2023)

Las fronteras polaca y ucraniana están tensas.
Cientos de tanques M1A2 Abrams llegan y realizan fuego real
COMBAT CAMERA, 3 de enero de 2023


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

‼En Kyiv, un hotel fue parcialmente destruido por un ataque con misiles, se informa que supuestamente había asesores extranjeros y mercenarios en él
Distrito Pechersky de la capital de Ucrania

‼El momento de la explosion en el hotel de Kyiv el 31 de diciembre.
Grabación de la cámara de vigilancia del Palacio "Ucrania"


----------



## delhierro (3 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> ‼En Kyiv, un hotel fue parcialmente destruido por un ataque con misiles, se informa que supuestamente había asesores extranjeros y mercenarios en él
> Distrito Pechersky de la capital de Ucrania
> 
> ‼El momento de la explosion en el hotel de Kyiv el 31 de diciembre.
> Grabación de la cámara de vigilancia del Palacio "Ucrania"



No es por nada pero si quieren tirar a dar, los alojamientos estan más llenos de noche. Hay cosas que son raras en esta guerra, pero raras de cojones. 


Hoy han sacado un video de un ataque a un aeropuerto ( parecia secundario ) ucraniano y los tios igual que los rusos tenian 3 mig 29 a 5 metros unos de otros. Les han caido cascotes, aunque el ataque ruso era contra los edificios. ¿ porque no los tienen dispersos ? Porque hay mig29 despues de tanto tiempo no lo veo tan raro porque se los mandan desde europa del este.


----------



## la mano negra (3 Ene 2023)

delhierro dijo:


> Es el plan de libro, mucho menos arriesgado que pasar al otro lado del rio como hicieron la primera vez. Ademas no necesitan alejarse demasiado de su frontera. Lo tenian medio hecho cuando estaban en irzum, ahora tendrian que atacar duro para retomar otra vez territorios. De todas fomas no veo a Putin corriendo riesgos, lo suyo es destruir los puentes al menos 10 dias antes de lanzar la ofensiva para que se note la falta de suministros en la misma. Así que de haber algo, se vera con tiempo.



A ver si se decide de una puñetera vez a meterse en serio en Ucrania y no deja un puto puente sano en el Dniéper . Y ya de paso que reviente el de la desembocadura del Dniester a la altura de Zatoka. Entonces la cosa sí iría en serio.


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> _"Thank goodness I still have Portugal" _debió pensar.


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ‼General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: el ejército ruso irá a Jarkov para aislarlo de Kiev
> 
> ▪Tan pronto como el suelo se congele, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas irán al ataque, dijo el General S. Melnyk, comandante del Distrito Militar de Jarkov en el este de Ucrania. El ejército ruso intentará aislar Jarkov de Kiev para que las tropas ucranianas en Donbass no puedan moverse hacia el oeste para ayudar a la capital.
> ▪Melnyk agregó que las tropas rusas podrían atacar más el oeste de Ucrania para cortar el suministro de armas de los aliados.
> t.me/RVvoenkor



voy a por palomitas...¿me caducarán?


----------



## Yomateix (3 Ene 2023)

*Sunak dice a Zelenski que Ucrania puede contar con Reino Unido a largo plazo*

"El primer ministro dijo que Ucrania podría contar que el Reino Unido siga apoyándolo en el largo plazo, como quedó demostrado con la reciente entrega de* más de 1.000 misiles antiaéreos*", apuntó la fuente oficial.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

la mano negra dijo:


> A ver si se decide de una puñetera vez a meterse en serio en Ucrania y no deja un puto puente sano en el Dniéper . Y ya de paso que reviente el de la desembocadura del Dniester a la altura de Zatoka. Entonces la cosa sí iría en serio.


----------



## Decipher (3 Ene 2023)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Sunak dice a Zelenski que Ucrania puede contar con Reino Unido a largo plazo*
> 
> "El primer ministro dijo que Ucrania podría contar que el Reino Unido siga apoyándolo en el largo plazo, como quedó demostrado con la reciente entrega de* más de 1.000 misiles antiaéreos*", apuntó la fuente oficial.



Esto es un indio que le dice a un judio "puedes contar con "nosotros""


----------



## Roedr (3 Ene 2023)

delhierro dijo:


> No es por nada pero si quieren tirar a dar, los alojamientos estan más llenos de noche. Hay cosas que son raras en esta guerra, pero raras de cojones.
> 
> 
> Hoy han sacado un video de un ataque a un aeropuerto ( parecia secundario ) ucraniano y los tios igual que los rusos tenian 3 mig 29 a 5 metros unos de otros. Les han caido cascotes, aunque el ataque ruso era contra los edificios. ¿ porque no los tienen dispersos ? Porque hay mig29 despues de tanto tiempo no lo veo tan raro porque se los mandan desde europa del este.



A lo mejor estamos padeciendo un sesgo de (mucha) información, y todas las guerras son una chapuza con patas, y las grandes jugadas maestras son más propaganda que otra cosa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ene 2023)

Un indicador que no se suele ver mucho en los medios de propaganda, e incluso en foros especializados….pero es básico para saber cómo va la cosa en cuanto a pasar frío o no…


----------



## la mano negra (3 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


>



El gordo mantecas se ve que es un estratega de primera ¡ Pero si no sabe ni hablar ! ¡ Se trabuca y tartajea! ¡ Lo que entenderá ese de estrategia militar !


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



Ahora Putiniano vas y negocias con los nazis y con sus amos satánicos.


----------



## emperador_zar (3 Ene 2023)

Ha de invadirse Jarkov YA YA YA


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

Como no les quedan suficientes misiles para tapar el desastre de Makivka con un ataque de venganza, pues se montan un invent.


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Ha de invadirse Jarkov YA YA YA



De momento lo que hay que hacer es echar a los nazis de Donbas para empezar.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (3 Ene 2023)

Os dejo esto por aquí


----------



## kasperle1966 (3 Ene 2023)

*Lo que realmente ocurrió en Makeyevka. Primeras conclusiones de la tragedia con los movilizados rusos
El coronel Baranets menciona las posibles causas de la tragedia de Makeyevka

*
Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han atacado un lugar de despliegue temporal de militares rusos cerca de Makeyevka. Foto: REUTERS

Lo que usted necesita saber acerca de la emergencia con la muerte de decenas de combatientes en la víspera de Año Nuevo - respuestas Coronel, columnista militar de "KP" Viktor Baranets

*1. ¿Qué ocurrió en Makeyevka?*
Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron un punto de despliegue temporal (PDT) de los militares rusos cerca de Makeyevka. (DNR). Según el Ministerio de Defensa, murieron 63 personas. El bombardeo se llevó a cabo con un lanzacohetes múltiple HIMARS. En total se dispararon seis cohetes contra el ABL, dos de los cuales fueron derribados por la defensa antiaérea.

*2. ¿Cómo respondió el Ministerio de Defensa?*
Según información extraoficial de fuentes del ejército ruso, 10 minutos después de la tragedia (ocurrida a las 00.01 del 1 de enero), el comandante de la operación militar especial, general de ejército Serguéi Surovikin, informó al ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigu, en una comunicación a puerta cerrada. Éste, a su vez, informó de la emergencia al Presidente de Rusia. Vladimir Putin ordenó iniciar inmediatamente una investigación sobre las causas de la tragedia. Una comisión del Ministerio de Defensa encabezada por (según la fuente) _"un comandante militar muy importante"_ fue enviado a Makeyevka; su nombre aún no ha sido revelado.

*3. ¿Cómo reaccionan las regiones de donde proceden los muertos movilizados?*
El grueso de los muertos movilizados procedía de distintas regiones, incluida la de Samara. Los gobernadores crearon comisiones de miembros de los gobiernos locales ya el 1 de enero. Ya están organizando los funerales de los fallecidos y determinando la ayuda económica a sus familias.

En la televisión y la radio locales, en los periódicos y en las redes sociales, miles de personas expresan sus condolencias a las familias de las víctimas. Ya se ha empezado a trabajar con las familias en duelo.

En las redes sociales ha aparecido un anuncio para recaudar ayuda para _"nuestros muchachos de Samara, los que fueron tiroteados en Makeyevka pero sobrevivieron"_. El cuartel general de la operación militar especial envió un gran cargamento de uniformes de invierno y suministros médicos a Makeyevka. Todos los heridos fueron trasladados a hospitales de campaña y al hospital militar de distrito de Rostov.

*4. ¿Cómo promueven esta tragedia los blogueros ucranianos y la propaganda enemiga?*
Como era de esperar, las redes sociales y otros medios de comunicación ucranianos lo celebran con júbilo. Corren rumores sobre el número de muertos.

Ya se pronostica que _"un poderoso golpe a los moscovitas pondrá de rodillas a Moscú y acercará la peremoga"_. Entre los blogueros ucranianos hay algunos provocadores notorios, como Shariy, que ha pedido a las esposas, madres e hijos de los asesinados que le den sus datos personales. La legislación rusa lo considera un delito penal. No basta con que intente hacer un _"bombo"_ del dolor humano. Así que la gran pregunta es: ¿dónde irán a parar los datos personales recopilados sobre los soldados rusos? ¿A los servicios de seguridad ucranianos? ¿O irán directamente a Estados Unidos?

*5. ¿Cómo ha sido posible?*
Hay varias razones principales para ello. Según la información preliminar (sólo la investigación podrá contar la historia completa), los dirigentes del regimiento movilizado pueden haber sido irresponsables al elegir un lugar para el despliegue temporal del personal militar: las personas fueron alojadas en el edificio de una escuela de formación profesional.

Además, a pesar de las reiteradas peticiones a sus subordinados de que no utilizaran teléfonos móviles, esto, siempre según la información preliminar, fue ignorado. En Nochevieja, muchos soldados empezaron a llamar a sus familias. Algunos especialistas en telefonía móvil creen que esto puede haber sido un _"grave factor de desenmascaramiento"_. Los equipos de guerra electrónica ucranianos (así como el reconocimiento espacial estadounidense) podrían haber detectado fácilmente el lugar del aumento de la _"actividad telefónica"_).

Además, no se puede descartar que agentes ucranianos estuvieran operando en Makeyevka. e inclinaran su cuartel general hacia el edificio del PTU.

*6. ¿Qué conclusiones deben extraer los participantes en la SVO?*
Lo principal es recordar en todo momento que en el frente la más mínima violación de las normas de combate o disciplinarias se castiga severamente. No en vano los sabios comandantes han dicho desde la antigüedad que cada línea de este reglamento está escrita con sangre. Y una actitud descuidada ante las órdenes suele acabar en dolor.

Algunos residentes de Makeyevka que presenciaron la tragedia hablan de sus causas a su manera. Algunos de los supervivientes de la movilización creen que la responsabilidad recae en el comandante del regimiento, el coronel Roman Yenikeyev. Otros están en total desacuerdo con ellos: la única culpa del coronel es que seguía órdenes de sus superiores y no fue capaz de lograr el reasentamiento de su unidad de acuerdo con las realidades del frente.

En opinión de Rostislav Antonov, asesor del jefe de la RPD, se trata simplemente de una cuestión de sentido común y de cambiar los enfoques para reducir el riesgo de que nuestros combatientes sean alcanzados: _"Tenemos que dispersarnos, tenemos que colocarlos en refugios, tenemos que colocarlos separados del equipo y de la propia munición"._ Estas son algunas cosas bastante obvias que por alguna razón resultan no serlo a la hora de tomar ciertas decisiones.

Además, parece que ha llegado el momento de abandonar la ilusión de que el enemigo no alcanzará las bolsas de los movilizados ni de ninguna otra unidad, si se encuentran en la línea directa de contacto.

*7. ¿Qué más hay que hacer para evitar que vuelva a ocurrir una tragedia así?*
Hay que poner orden en los teléfonos móviles: en condiciones de combate se convierten en traidores para sus propietarios y quienes les rodean. Y esto provoca bajas. Los mandos no deben permitir grandes aglomeraciones de personal y equipo militar ni siquiera en las zonas de despliegue temporal. Independientemente de que una unidad se encuentre en primera línea o en retaguardia, las medidas de camuflaje deben respetarse estrictamente. Y la pérdida de vigilancia conduce inevitablemente a problemas. El servicio de contrainteligencia militar debe actuar en las zonas donde están estacionadas las tropas y en las zonas de primera línea, eliminando a los agentes ucranianos y a los observadores del enemigo. El accidente de Makeyevka. (y no sólo el de Makeyevka.) exige aprender otra lección: reforzar significativamente la defensa antiaérea y antimisiles. El Ministerio de Defensa y el Estado Mayor deben dar órdenes y directrices a las tropas, cuya aplicación evitaría que se repitiera la tragedia de Makeyevka.
*Что на самом деле произошло в Макеевке. Первые выводы из трагедии с российскими мобилизованными*


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Os dejo esto por aquí



YUJUUUUUUUU, normalización de la situación en Siria.


----------



## Honkler (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Suecos y Finlandeses haciendo el tonto nivel Dios, esto es muy difícil de explicar.



Los suecos, salvo chupar pollas moronegras, no sirven ya para otra cosa. A ese nivel han llegado.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (3 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


>



Siempre me he preguntado de donde sacan a estos frikis que van de entendidos estrategas por las teles
¿De una cena de los idiotas?
De entre todos los imbéciles opinólogos que he visto, este creo que se lleva el trofeo al mayor subnormal. Deja al Yayo a la altura del betún. Este al menos se trae la escopeta de airsoft para dar ambiente
Y dice ser instructor de operaciones 
¿?
Espero que no sean de cirugía 
Me recuerda un tipo que conocí y resulto ser un sociópata y cada día te contaba una ocurrencia mas hilarante sobre su pasado. Mercenario, asesor de la ONU, instrucción de op. especiales, negociador... 









De la Ignorancia y de la Estupidez


«Solo hay dos cosas infinitas, el universo y la estupidez humana….. y lo primero no es seguro» Albert Einstein. 3 tardes más de Economía




3tde.es













Teoría de la expansión exponencial de la idiotez


Cuesta asimilar el grado de estulticia que en los últimos tiempos toma forma de decisiones políticas o repercusiones mediáticas que condicionan y afectan al devenir vital amenazando nuestro esquema e derechos y libertades públicas,




3tde.es


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Lo que realmente ocurrió en Makeyevka. Primeras conclusiones de la tragedia con los movilizadores rusos
> El coronel Baranets menciona las posibles causas de la tragedia de Makeyevka
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314995
> *
> ...



Como en medio de una guerra, pille a alguien usando el puto movil.

SE LO METERÉ POR EL CULO.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)

Pues hay que reconocer que este año todavía no ha habido invierno en Europa.


----------



## Adriano II (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Como en medio de una guerra, pille a alguien usando el puto movil.
> 
> SE LO METERÉ POR EL CULO.



Lo que no entiendo es pq sencillamente no está prohibido llevar el móvil a la guerra

Punto final

Ni prohibido usar ni pepinillos en vinagre cuando vas al ejército dejas el móvil en casa y como te pillemos con uno ...


----------



## Eslacaña (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



Para mear y no echar gota como sea cierto. Y pensé que los más inútiles los teníamos en Madrid y Bruselas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

En Artemivsk:

El PMC Wagner está llevando a cabo con éxito una ofensiva en dirección a Popasna-Artemivsk y están realizando un excelente trabajo de ocupación de las líneas defensivas, ahuyentando al enemigo del cinturón forestal.

Los drones de reconocimiento han encontrado un radar TRQ y un arsenal de BK, que han sido destruidos mediante un certero ataque de artillería.

Los paracaidistas siguen avanzando con agresividad y se adentran las líneas del enemigo, pero a veces las condiciones meteorológicas no permiten que la aviación y la artillería trabajen con precisión.

Fuerzas Especiales Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## rejon (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Guanotopía (3 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> A lo mejor estamos padeciendo un sesgo de (mucha) información, y todas las guerras son una chapuza con patas, y las grandes jugadas maestras son más propaganda que otra cosa.



A nada que te informas un poco sobre la WWII entiendes que las guerras son un cúmulo de cagadas y golpes de suerte, con unas pocas gotas de buenas decisiones


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ene 2023)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Para mear y no echar gota como sea cierto. Y pensé que los más inútiles los teníamos en Madrid y Bruselas.



Alguno piensa que existe el milagro del pan y los peces fuera de la misa de 12 los domingos….eso es evidente.


----------



## dabuti (3 Ene 2023)

*JOHN BOLTON,
UN HP PREMIUM.

La pertenencia de Turquía a la OTAN debería ponerse en cuestión en 2023*





03/01/2023

*Washington, 03 ene (SANA) * En un artículo escrito para el diario británico The Telegraph, el exasesor de Seguridad Nacional de EEUU, John Bolton, dijo que la membresía de Turquía en la OTAN debería reconsiderarse si el mandatario turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, vuelve a ganar las elecciones presidenciales de este año.
En el mismo artículo, Bolton criticó algunos miembros de la alianza, incluidos Alemania y Francia, por su supuesta reticencia a apoyar a Ucrania, llamando la atención sobre la “debilidad de Occidente” e instando a su “unidad” para poder hacer frente a Rusia.


----------



## EGO (3 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


>



El unico que dijo algo sensato.

Matar y matar orcos hasta que tengan que mandar a la momia de Lenin como mobiki.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



Y con un primer ministro medio indio que tiene que tener un montón de "amigüitos" a los que favorecer en India a cambio de...........  ..........llamémosle: "retribución de negocios amistosos" .







¡No hay mas que ver cómo se Rishi de todos!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> *JOHN BOLTON,
> UN HP PREMIUM.
> 
> La pertenencia de Turquía a la OTAN debería ponerse en cuestión en 2023*
> ...



Me recuerda a Roma amenazando a los visigodos…van bien….


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)

-


dabuti dijo:


> *JOHN BOLTON,
> UN HP PREMIUM.
> 
> La pertenencia de Turquía a la OTAN debería ponerse en cuestión en 2023*
> ...



a este tambien le quisieron dar un golpe de estado pero era de amiguis, si es que no se libra nadie, todos callan pero nadie olvida


----------



## Gotthard (3 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


>



Lo que no me explico es como siguen tanto rusos como ucranianos concentrando tropas en edificios. Desde el atentado de Beirut que los de Septiembre Negro mataron un cerro de marines americanos es un principio FUNDAMENTAL esparcir las tropas para si viene un pepinazo, aminorar los daños. Al inicio de la guerra los rusos le metieron una lluvia de misiles a un campamento con 60 muertos.

Pero es que siguen unos y otros cometiendo ese fallo garrafal.


----------



## NoRTH (3 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo que no me explico es como siguen tanto rusos como ucranianos concentrando tropas en edificios. Desde el atentado de Beirut que los de Septiembre Negro mataron un cerro de marines americanos es un principio FUNDAMENTAL esparcir las tropas para si viene un pepinazo, aminorar los daños. Al inicio de la guerra los rusos le metieron una lluvia de misiles a un campamento con 60 muertos.
> 
> Pero es que siguen unos y otros cometiendo ese fallo garrafal.



por que les suda la polla a unos y otras sus tropas !!


----------



## ROBOTECH (3 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ‼General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: el ejército ruso irá a Jarkov para aislarlo de Kiev
> 
> ▪Tan pronto como el suelo se congele, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas irán al ataque, dijo el General S. Melnyk, comandante del Distrito Militar de Jarkov en el este de Ucrania. El ejército ruso intentará aislar Jarkov de Kiev para que las tropas ucranianas en Donbass no puedan moverse hacia el oeste para ayudar a la capital.
> ▪Melnyk agregó que las tropas rusas podrían atacar más el oeste de Ucrania para cortar el suministro de armas de los aliados.
> t.me/RVvoenkor



Anexionar Járkov y rodear al ejército ucraniano en Donbas. Presionando sin parar desde la línea del frente, de tal forma que si las tropas salen en estampida de Bajmut, Soledar y la línea del frente esa línea se deshaga y caiga. Y si se mantienen en sus posiciones no puedan apoyar contra el ataque ruso.

Es cierto que podrían organizarse los ucranianos acorralados en un ataque frontal y romper el bloqueo ruso y huir (con muchas víctimas). Pero perderían todo el este del país, perderían todas las fortificaciones del Donbas.







En este escenario Dnipro (casi 1 millón de habitantes antes de la guerra) y Zaporiyia (700.000 habitantes antes de la guerra) se convertirían en las nuevas Bajmut, y tendrían que ser evacuadas.

La línea del frente se *reduciría* una vez completada la operación y los ataques ucranianos se tendrían que dar por el norte, en campo a través (tiro al pato).

El caso es que podrían repetir esta estrategia volando los puentes del Dnieper y atrapando a lo que quede del ejército ucraniano al norte del río.

Y llegados a ese escenario Kiev se convertiría en la nueva Bajmut.


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## la mano negra (3 Ene 2023)

NoRTH dijo:


> por que les suda la polla a unos y otras sus tropas !!



Porque no es tan fácil organizar un ejército.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Misha Firer
> escritor vie
> ¿Por qué los conservadores estadounidenses aman a Vladimir Putin de Rusia?
> 
> ...



Pero eso pasa en España también, de hecho muchos gilipollas han caído en el cuento, conservadores y comunistas, precisamente los menos listos de la clase…


----------



## Papo de luz (3 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero eso pasa en España también, de hecho muchos gilipollas han caído en el cuento, conservadores y comunistas, precisamente los menos listos de la clase…



Los comunistas votaron a favor del envío de armas a Ucrania.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2023)

Seria curioso que echaran a Turquía de la OTAN, perderían totalmente la entrada al mar negro y un acercamiento que ya parece producirse entre Rusia y Turquía sobre cuestiones de Siria y el Líbano.

Tendrían que armar a Grecia si o si para compensarlo pero Grecia estratégicamente no es tan importante como Turquía que domina las republicas de Georgia, Armenia hace frontera con Irán y esta cerca de Azerbaiyán, un caos para USA e Israel.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Ene 2023)

Impresionantes imagenes de ayer, vídeo en el link.




⚡Batalla aérea sobre Kiev: los Geranios rusos se precipitan hacia la central térmica 5.

Los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos y un montón de cañones antiaéreos están llevando a cabo una batalla aérea, tratando de derribar los drones kamikaze.

La batalla termina con una poderosa explosión en el área de la planta de energía térmica.

@Irinamar_Z

*t.me/Irinamar_Z/13366*


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## frangelico (3 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Seria curioso que echaran a Turquía de la OTAN, perderían totalmente la entrada al mar negro y un acercamiento que ya parece producirse entre Rusia y Turquía sobre cuestiones de Siria y el Líbano.
> 
> Tendrían que armar a Grecia si o si para compensarlo pero Grecia estratégicamente no es tan importante como Turquía que domina las republicas de Georgia, Armenia hace frontera con Irán y esta cerca de Azerbaiyán, un caos para USA e Israel.



Quizá por eso hay un plan americano de sembrar Grecia de bases.

A Turquía que se militaricen las islas le sienta fatal.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2023)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Eso solo lo usaran creo si piensan iniciar un nuevo frente sin densidad de población, digamos que en el Norte y Centro de Ucrania.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

Al final no va a quedar ni el tato. Entre los cientos de miles que se han ido, los de más pasta o con más estudios, mas los muertos en la guerra y ahora a Putin se le van hasta las embarazadas. Fantástico país al que muchos Putinienses están queriendo emigrar. De boquilla, claro. Pero en Ucrania peor dirán. "Yo me quedo ciego pero el otro tuerto", que consuelo.











‘Everyone is looking for options’: Russian women fly to Argentina to give birth


South American country is experiencing a boom in birth tourism, as Russians make use of rare visa-free travel




www.theguardian.com






*Miles de mujeres rusas vuelan a Argentina para dar a luz*

El país sudamericano está experimentando un auge en el turismo de maternidad, ya que los rusos hacen uso de los raros viajes sin visa










Haciendo fila en la sala de maternidad del hospital Sanatorio Finochietto en el bullicioso Buenos Aires, Polina Cherepovitskaya de repente escuchó el sonido familiar del idioma ruso.
“Fue una locura, había al menos ocho mujeres rusas embarazadas esperando frente a mí”, dijo Cherepovitskaya, una diseñadora de joyas que anteriormente residía en Moscú, en una entrevista telefónica.


Cherepovitskaya, que dio a luz a principios de este mes, es una de las cientos de mujeres rusas que se estima que viajaron este año a la capital argentina para dar a luz.
Desde el comienzo de la invasión rusa de Ucrania, el país sudamericano ha experimentado un auge en el turismo de parto ruso: *la práctica de viajar a otro país con el fin de dar a luz y obtener la ciudadanía para el niño.*

Si bien el concepto de turismo de maternidad no es nuevo, el aislamiento de Moscú del oeste como resultado de la guerra ha convertido a Argentina , donde los rusos no enfrentan requisitos de visa, en el destino al que acuden las familias que buscan brindarles a sus hijos los privilegios de una segunda ciudadanía. . El llamado de Vladimir Putin a cientos de miles de reservistas militares puede haberse sumado a la tendencia.
Georgy Polin, jefe del departamento consular de la Embajada de Rusia en Argentina, estimó que entre 2.000 y 2.500 rusas se mudaron a Argentina este año, muchas de las cuales, dijo, eran mujeres rusas que planeaban dar a luz en el país. “El próximo año, ese número puede crecer a 10,000”, dijo Polin.


Descubrí que estaba embarazada poco después de que comenzara la guerra en Ucrania”, recordó Cherepovitskaya. “Cuando vimos que las fronteras comenzaron a cerrarse rápidamente a nuestro alrededor, supimos que teníamos que encontrar un lugar al que pudiéramos viajar fácilmente. *Un pasaporte argentino le abrirá muchas puertas a mi hijo”*.

Cherepovitskaya y su esposo, quienes abandonaron Rusia poco después de que comenzara la guerra en Ucrania, ahora planean quedarse en Buenos Aires y solicitar la ciudadanía argentina, un proceso que se simplifica porque ahora son padres de una hija argentina.

“Buenos Aires tiene demanda en este momento; es el único destino con el que trabajamos actualmente”, dijo Eva Pekurova, quien dirige una agencia que organiza los documentos de viaje, el alojamiento y las estadías en el hospital para las rusas embarazadas que dan a luz en el extranjero.

Los rusos no necesitan una visa para visitar Argentina, y Pekurova dijo que extender la estadía estándar de 90 días emitida por el país, así como solicitar un permiso de residencia, también fue bastante sencillo.


*Una de las principales ventajas de un pasaporte argentino, dijo Pekurova, era que sus ciudadanos podían hacer viajes de corta duración a 171 países sin visa, incluidos la Unión Europea, el Reino Unido y Japón*, mientras que obtener una visa estadounidense de larga duración “no era muy dificil".

Incluso antes de la guerra, los rusos podían viajar sin visa a solo unos 80 países. Y después de que Putin envió sus tropas a Ucrania, varios países europeos hicieron prácticamente imposible que los rusos visitaran, mientras que se formaron filas de espera de meses para obtener visas en los consulados occidentales con poco personal en Moscú.

Al igual que muchas otras empresas de la industria, la compañía de Pekurov anteriormente ofrecía recorridos similares a Miami, Florida, que alguna vez fue un punto de acceso para el turismo de maternidad.

Pero su modelo de negocios se tambaleó cuando llegó el covid-19 y Estados Unidos cerró su frontera a los rusos. La guerra en Ucrania ha complicado aún más los viajes rusos a Estados Unidos. “Antes de la pandemia, Miami era el lugar para ir”, dijo Pekurova. “Pero ahora es Argentina”.

La propia Pekurova dio a luz a principios de este año en Buenos Aires, y su experiencia “positiva” fortaleció aún más su deseo de ofrecer viajes al país.


----------



## crocodile (3 Ene 2023)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han realizado una campaña nocturna de bombardeos sobre puntos de localización de tropas ucranianas. Se ha informado sobre ataques sobre zonas de acumulación de efectivos ucranianos tanto en Chernigov como Sumy (nótese que las zonas fronterizas del norte vuelven a aparecer en los reportes en el contexto de una posible apertura del frente norte). El mando ucraniano había desplazado anteriormente fuerzas equivalentes a una brigada a Chernigov para fortalecer sus posiciones. Las tropas ucranianas desplegadas tanto en la frontera Jarkov-Belgorod como en el frente Jarkov-Lugansk también han sufrido ataques constantes sobre sus puntos de localización. Los ataques con misiles sobre zonas de concentración de tropas ucranianas en dirección Artemovsk-Bajmut evidencian que el mando ruso quiere evitar a toda costa que las guarniciones ucranianas de las fortalezas orientales puedan fortalecerse.

Es importante destacar los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sobre los puntos de despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en la aglomeración Slaviansk-Kramatorsk-Druzhovka. El primer ataque en producirse seguramente fuese sobre un edificio que corresponde a la pista de hielo de Altair en Druzhovka. El corresponsal francés en la zona seguramente conectó en directo para informar sobre este incidente. El hotel en el que suelen hospedarse tanto mercenarios extranjeros como periodistas occidentales se encuentra cerca de la estación de ferrocarril. Por este motivo el segundo ataque ruso sobre un hangar militar improvisado cerca de la estación de ferrocarril pudo verse en directo en la televisión francesa. Fuentes fiables informan que en la pista de hielo se encontraban en el momento del ataque aproximadamente 200 militares ucranianos, de momento se confirma la muerte de 90 soldados (siguen retirándose escombros). Existen versiones contradictorias sobre las pérdidas en el hangar militar de la estación de ferrocarril: desde informaciones que apuntan a un sistema S-300 destruido hasta reportes que sugieren que en aquel momento se estaban descargando sistemas MRLS HIMARS. Imposible de comprobar, la explosión vista en las imágenes francesas solamente demuestra un ataque plenamente certero.


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Al final no va a quedar ni el tato. Entre los cientos de miles que se han ido, los de más pasta o con más estudios, mas los muertos en la guerra y ahora a Putin se le van hasta las embarazadas. Fantástico país al que muchos Putinienses están queriendo emigrar. De boquilla, claro. Pero en Ucrania peor dirán. "Yo me quedo ciego pero el otro tuerto", que consuelo.
> 
> *Miles de mujeres rusas vuelan a Argentina para dar a luz*
> 
> ...



Pero como se pueden escribir y publicar semejantes gilipolleces.?


----------



## alexforum (3 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Seria curioso que echaran a Turquía de la OTAN, perderían totalmente la entrada al mar negro y un acercamiento que ya parece producirse entre Rusia y Turquía sobre cuestiones de Siria y el Líbano.
> 
> Tendrían que armar a Grecia si o si para compensarlo pero Grecia estratégicamente no es tan importante como Turquía que domina las republicas de Georgia, Armenia hace frontera con Irán y esta cerca de Azerbaiyán, un caos para USA e Israel.



Antes que echarlos montan revolucion de colorines.


----------



## Abstenuto (3 Ene 2023)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Supongo que exponiéndolos mucho. Esto se pudo hacer desde el principio y no se hizo para evitar pérdidas. Hay 500 Tu-22M ¿Cómo lo ves @fulcrum29smt ?

Parece que se viene una ofensiva rusa poderosa


----------



## vladimirovich (3 Ene 2023)

Misha Firer[/URL]
escritor vie
¿Por qué los conservadores estadounidenses aman a Vladimir Putin de Rusia?





A Putin no podrían importarle menos los valores conservadores.
Los disfraza para la audiencia conservadora estadounidense en la estrategia clásica "divide y vencerás" como le enseñaron en la escuela de la KGB abriendo una brecha entre conservadores y liberales para que no formaran un frente unido contra su régimen criminal.
Los conservadores estadounidenses mordieron el anzuelo creyendo que Putin está de su lado, aunque todo lo que hace es regurgitar sus propios puntos de conversación, que Alexander Dugin y otros bienes muebles de habla inglesa le contaron.
Como excomunista (“¡Tierra para los campesinos, fábrica para los trabajadores!”) y reconstructor de la Unión Soviética (“¡Proletariado del mundo, uníos!), Putin es de izquierda.
En 2012, se distanció de los liberales que lo odiaban y despreciaban por regresar a la presidencia para un tercer mandato, y se puso del lado de los conservadores de la misma manera que Donald Trump cambió de afiliación partidaria varias veces para maximizar sus posibilidades en la búsqueda de dinero y poder.
Entiendo que, como conservador estadounidense, no me crea. Me gustaría mostrarte cómo se “respetan” tus valores en la Madre Rusia y hasta qué punto Putin se opone a todo lo que representas.
Libertad individual
En Global Freedom Score, Rusia ocupó el quinto lugar desde abajo en derechos políticos y el 14 desde abajo en libertades civiles. El veredicto: Rusia no es libre.
Hay una severa censura en Internet. La gente recibe verdaderas penas de cárcel por comentarios y emojis en las redes sociales.
Putin firmó la ley que obliga a los taxistas a almacenar los datos personales de los pasajeros y facilitarlos a petición de las fuerzas de seguridad.
Cada día se firman nuevas leyes draconianas para limitar las libertades individuales.
Gobierno limitado
Rusia tiene una estructura de poder hipercentralizada. Esto significa que los gobernadores y alcaldes de las provincias son designados directamente por el Kremlin y luego se organizan elecciones que son amañadas sistemáticamente.
La mayoría de las corporaciones y las grandes empresas son de propiedad estatal o están controladas por miembros del Kremlin.
Las empresas más pequeñas deben pagar tributos anuales a las fuerzas de seguridad y, cuando crecen, son confiscadas y entregadas a amigos y familiares de los agentes del FSB, a menos que tengan una protección de garantía personal de Putin o alguien de su círculo íntimo.
La mayoría de los ciudadanos rusos reciben salarios de las corporaciones estatales y del gobierno, mientras que más de un tercio de la población adulta son jubilados cuyas pensiones dependen de su apoyo a Putin y su régimen criminal.
La regla de la ley
Literalmente no hay estado de derecho.
Los jueces trabajan directamente para el aparato represivo del estado que ejemplifica Putin. Los abogados tienen casi ningún poder en los tribunales de justicia para cambiar un veredicto decidido por miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad.
Cualquier forma de protesta está prohibida aunque garantizada por la Constitución, que fue completamente reescrita hace un año y medio.
Absolutamente cualquiera puede ser arrestado y encarcelado por cargos falsos o caerse por una ventana. No hay sheriff en la ciudad, y si lo hubiera, sería envenenado.
Paz a través de la fuerza
La guerra en Ucrania ha demostrado que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han sido saqueadas y no han sido reformadas durante treinta años.
Los soldados movilizados compran su propio equipo y equipo.
Los drones se intercambian en Irán por aviones de combate de última generación y las municiones se compran en Corea del Norte a Rocket Man.
El muy promocionado sistema de defensa antiaérea no funciona como debería: los drones ucranianos bombardearon la base aérea para bombarderos estratégicos dos veces en Rusia.
Mientras que causa devastación en el país cuyos ciudadanos los propagandistas y el propio Putin llamaron rusos básicamente dando a entender que Rusia está librando una guerra civil en Ucrania.
La paz no se ha logrado porque las fuerzas armadas han sido debilitadas deliberadamente por Putin, quien temía que pudieran oponerse a su gobierno.
Mercado gratuito
Al igual que con las elecciones libres y las fuerzas armadas, Putin intenta controlar la economía para mantenerse en el poder indefinidamente.
No permite mercados libres y mayor libertad económica, ya que una economía abierta significaría una pérdida de control para él.
Dignidad humana
Algunos hombres son más iguales que otros. En Rusia, no vale la pena seguir las reglas, porque las reglas son para todos los demás que no están en la mafia de Putin.
Y tienen un conjunto de reglas muy diferente al tuyo y al mío.
Una vez en la mafia, no puedes renunciar. Puedes hacer lo que quieras mientras seas leal al régimen. Puedes cometer errores, está bien, nunca tienes que pagar por ellos. Y puedes robar todo lo que quieras, y si te atrapan y te exponen, sigue fingiendo que no pasa nada: el sistema judicial es un títere de las fuerzas de seguridad.
Esto engendró una cultura de incompetencia y robo desenfrenado para dos o tres millones sin conciencia ni escrúpulos, y pisoteó la dignidad de 142 millones de seres humanos.
Y ahora echa un vistazo a asuntos más prácticos.
Derecho a portar armas
Sé que esto es un gran problema para ti. Lo crea o no, los ciudadanos no pueden portar armas en Rusia a menos que estén en el ejército. Puede comprar un rifle de caza o una escopeta con el tipo de licencia adecuada, después de un largo proceso burocrático, que debe renovar anualmente.
Sí. La Segunda Enmienda no funciona aquí.
Carreteras y Coches
Dispones de una red de carreteras asfaltadas que conduces en tus grandes todoterrenos.
Le horrorizará el estado de las carreteras en Rusia. La mayoría de ellos son pistas de tierra. Debido a las sanciones, el único SUV que puedes comprar se fabrica en China. Sí, tienes que apoyar económicamente a China, tu nuevo país vecino.
Alojamiento
Vives en casas unifamiliares con alcantarillado y fontanería.
En Rusia, o vas a vivir en una colmena humana: condominios gigantes como los que tienen en China, no en Florida, o en una casa privada sin carretera, plomería ni alcantarillado, con cortes regulares de energía.
Libertad religiosa
Como cristiano, como la mayoría de ustedes, no disfrutarán de ninguna libertad religiosa en Rusia. La Iglesia ortodoxa rusa tiene el monopolio de la fe cristiana. Tampoco hay división entre el estado y la iglesia. El patriarca es amigo de Putin y agente de la KGB.
A la República de China se le otorgan tierras del gobierno para construir iglesias y varias concesiones comerciales, por lo que apoya al régimen como lo hace en la guerra actual, aunque probablemente conducirá a su segunda desintegración.
Se permite una iglesia protestante aquí y allá en la gran ciudad, pero nada a mayor escala. Será mejor que te conviertas a la ortodoxia y te vuelvas ateo como lo son la gran mayoría de los rusos.
Familia tradicional
Según las estadísticas federales, en 2022, el 83 % de los matrimonios terminaron en divorcio, en 2020, el 73 % de los matrimonios terminaron en divorcio, en 2018, el 65 % y hace 30 años, antes de que Putin llegara al poder, el 42 %.
Como puede ver, los valores familiares tradicionales van cuesta abajo bajo la vigilancia de Putin. Y sabes por que? La primera razón para solicitar el divorcio, un sorprendente 46%, es “pobreza, incapacidad para alimentar a la familia”.
Putin y sus ladrones les han robado totalmente a los rusos que ni siquiera pueden alimentar a sus familias y se divorcian desesperados, y luego se da la vuelta y te dice que él mantiene vivos los valores familiares tradicionales en Rusia y crees que es como tú.
Ha sido engañado por un agente de la KGB, estadounidenses conservadores.
[/QUOTE]

La cantidad de imbecilidad es del artículo es impresionante, nivel becario de 19 años.

Que si los rusos viven mayoritariamente en bloques de pisos y no en unifamiliares...joder como los españoles.

Que si el estado de las carreteras es malo...joder que esperan en un país de esas dimensiones.

Que si los taxistas son confidentes...coño como en todos los países del mundo, en el PV ETA se cargó unos cuantos por ello, eso sí espionaje nivel Facebook, Google, etc...de eso no dicen nada?.

Que te tienes que convertir a la ortodoxia?..el becario es tonto?..hay mezquitas, sinagogas, iglesias, católicas y protestantes, aunque si la mayor parte de los rusos son ortodoxos y sobre todo agnósticos.

Cortes regulares de energía?..pero si el problema es que el gas y la electricidad es casi gratis y despilfarran a mansalva.

Los % de divorcios que da son falsos, son muy altos si, como en España, debería la OTAN bombardearnos tambien?.

Las empresas allí pagan al fisco, como aquí, solo que pagan menos, gente encarcelada por emojis?...pero de qué habla el becario.


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero como se pueden escribir y publicar semejantes gilipolleces.?



Porque tienen gente que lo _compra._
Es que es incomprensible.


----------



## España1 (3 Ene 2023)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Anexionar Járkov y rodear al ejército ucraniano en Donbas. Presionando sin parar desde la línea del frente, de tal forma que si las tropas salen en estampida de Bajmut, Soledar y la línea del frente esa línea se deshaga y caiga. Y si se mantienen en sus posiciones no puedan apoyar contra el ataque ruso.
> 
> Es cierto que podrían organizarse los ucranianos acorralados en un ataque frontal y romper el bloqueo ruso y huir (con muchas víctimas). Pero perderían todo el este del país, perderían todas las fortificaciones del Donbas.
> 
> ...



suena como lo más lógico. Pero para eso hacen falta la menos 300mil soldados bien pertrechados y artillería y logística como para un país.


que no es que los generales rusos no lo vean, es que no pueden


----------



## Egam (3 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Eso solo lo usaran creo si piensan iniciar un nuevo frente sin densidad de población, digamos que en el Norte y Centro de Ucrania.



O cortar Ucrania en dos


----------



## Focus in (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero como se pueden escribir y publicar semejantes gilipolleces.?



Y eso lo dice @Fauna iberica 

Reconozco que me has dado muchos momentos deliciosos, leer tus majaderías es mucho más divertido que el Mortadelo y Filemón.

Igual hasta hago una recopilación 

Esta fue buenisima 







Lo que le faltaba a Europa, invierno duro a las puertas.


Ya está apareciendo la nieve en el este de Europa, la cobertura nivosa es muy superior a otros años, el anticiclón escandinavo se ha posicionado para favorecer las llegadas de aire polar a Europa y estamos todavía en otoño, hasta ahora había temperaturas más cálidas de lo normal, y eso ha...




www.burbuja.info






"*Ya está apareciendo la nieve en el este de Europa, la cobertura nivosa es muy superior a otros años, el anticiclón escandinavo se ha posicionado para favorecer las llegadas de aire polar a Europa y estamos todavía en otoño, hasta ahora había temperaturas más cálidas de lo normal, y eso ha contribuido a que las reservas de gas no bajarán mucho, pero en sitios de meteo apuntan que eso se va a acabar y hay posibilidades de un próximo invierno riguroso.  *


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Al final no va a quedar ni el tato. Entre los cientos de miles que se han ido, los de más pasta o con más estudios, mas los muertos en la guerra y ahora a Putin se le van hasta las embarazadas. Fantástico país al que muchos Putinienses están queriendo emigrar. De boquilla, claro. Pero en Ucrania peor dirán. "Yo me quedo ciego pero el otro tuerto", que consuelo.
> 
> *Miles de mujeres rusas vuelan a Argentina para dar a luz*
> 
> ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


>





Joder con el paco geostratega

"*Rusia lo que necesita es más población, *

Pais con récord de abortos, tasa de natalidad por los suelos, esperanza de vida muy inferior a la de España, en febrero se le van los ingenieros y programadores, en agosto los jóvenes para que no les movilicen, están muriendo a miles en frente (cada día una masacre) y ahora se les van las embarazadas.  FANTASTICO PAIS RUSIA, SI SEÑOR!!

Eso sí, les han creado bancos de esperma por si mueren en el frente 







Guerra en Ucrania XIX


La cuesta de enero va a ser dura, dura , dura Macron instó a los franceses a no entrar en pánico en medio de apagones Hoy, 14:06 sonrisa: sonrisa: El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, dijo que, en el contexto de la crisis energética en el país, es posible que se produzcan cortes de...




www.burbuja.info






"
Rusia no necesita invadir a nadie si no es exclusivamente por defender su propia integridad, no es como USA, te estás equivocando y sospecho que lo sabes y lo haces a propósito.

Rusia no necesita más territorio ni recursos como USA, que ha invadido medio planeta para expoliar recursos a través de sus empresas.

*Rusia lo que necesita es más población, territorio y recursos les sobra a raudales.*


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

Oleg Yurchenko , organizador del juego "militar-patriótico" ucraniano Falcons-Jura, que promovía el odio a Rusia y al mundo ruso, eliminado el 2 de enero en Bakhmut.

@voenkorKotenok


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2023)

la mano negra dijo:


> Porque no es tan fácil organizar un ejército.



Muchos ejjjjpertos se creen que esto de mover cientos de miles de soldados y logística es como mover el ratón y el ordenador.

El mundo no ha visto una movilización como esta de soldados, desde hace más de 80 años. Y en menos de 100.000 km cuadrados.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder con el paco geostratega
> 
> Pais con récord de abortos, en febrero se le van los ingenieros y programadores, en agosto los jóvenes para que no les movilicen, están muriendo a miles y ahora se les van las embarazadas.  FANTASTICO PAIS RUSIA, SI SEÑOR!!
> 
> ...



¡¡Que sí, que sí!!..............muy creíbles tus noticias, campeón!! 














Al ignore.


----------



## bigmaller (3 Ene 2023)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Supongo que exponiéndolos mucho. Esto se pudo hacer desde el principio y no se hizo para evitar pérdidas. Hay 500 Tu-22M ¿Cómo lo ves @fulcrum29smt ?
> 
> Parece que se viene una ofensiva rusa poderosa



No creo que tengan muchos mas de 100 tu-22.. .


----------



## dabuti (3 Ene 2023)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> ¡¡Que sí, que sí!!..............muy creíbles tus noticias, campeón!!
> 
> Al ignore.



Lo de las rusas emigrando a parir a Buenos Aires es de traca.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Ene 2023)

Inkalus dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de mierda eres,guardando capturas para joder a otro usuario.



Peor, Es un hijo de puta a sueldo el mal nacido.


----------



## Zepequenhô (3 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo que no me explico es como siguen tanto rusos como ucranianos concentrando tropas en edificios. Desde el atentado de Beirut que los de Septiembre Negro mataron un cerro de marines americanos es un principio FUNDAMENTAL esparcir las tropas para si viene un pepinazo, aminorar los daños. Al inicio de la guerra los rusos le metieron una lluvia de misiles a un campamento con 60 muertos.
> 
> Pero es que siguen unos y otros cometiendo ese fallo garrafal.



A veinte bajo cero que están ahora mismo, ¿donde los dejas?


----------



## Irene Adler (3 Ene 2023)

Estoy poniéndome al día de lo que ha pasado la última semana pero hago un alto para desearos feliz año a todos los no ignorados 

Ahora a seguir leyendo, que me quedan como 800 posts aún… 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NS 4 (3 Ene 2023)

Con unas condiciones de frio tan severo...el acantonamiento es inevitable...

Ahora bien...muchos de esos edificios pueden ser su tumba definitiva.


----------



## Egam (3 Ene 2023)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> A veinte bajo cero que están ahora mismo, ¿donde los dejas?



Ahora no están a -20 grados centígrados. En 10 días sí, y toda Ucrania cubierta de nieve para el 16/17 de Enero.


----------



## alfonbass (3 Ene 2023)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los comunistas votaron a favor del envío de armas a Ucrania.



En este foro?

Es igual, no les exime de ser subnormales


----------



## alfonbass (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Al final no va a quedar ni el tato. Entre los cientos de miles que se han ido, los de más pasta o con más estudios, mas los muertos en la guerra y ahora a Putin se le van hasta las embarazadas. Fantástico país al que muchos Putinienses están queriendo emigrar. De boquilla, claro. Pero en Ucrania peor dirán. "Yo me quedo ciego pero el otro tuerto", que consuelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, que no hay que ser muy listo para ver que Rusia no tiene ningún futuro sin un cambio enorme de timón, poco esperado, por otra parte
Muchos "putins" del foro lo saben, pero les da verguenza reconocerlo, yo en el fondo lo entiendo


----------



## CEMENTITOS (3 Ene 2023)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Pero como se pueden escribir y publicar semejantes gilipolleces.?



Es para los gilipollas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Es para los gilipollas.



Pues es una idea estupenda. A tí ni se te habría ocurrido. Te largas de un país que se desploma, evitas ir a despanzurrarte al frente y te buscas una nueva vida en Argentina.

"Cherepovitskaya y su esposo, quienes abandonaron Rusia poco después de que comenzara la guerra en Ucrania, ahora planean quedarse en Buenos Aires y solicitar la ciudadanía argentina, un proceso que se simplifica porque ahora son padres de una hija argentina."


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (3 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que tienen que sacar son las termobáricas (que las estamos viendo muy poco) y convertir eso en un infierno literal, vamos que no quede ni oxígeno para respirar del explosivo utilizado. Mandar un avión bombardero suicida con toneladas de termobáricas y ser explotado encima de Bajmut. Hacer una cosa tan heavy que no saben donde se han metido.



Yo es que arrasaba con napalm y fósforo todo el oeste. Me suena que hubo algún país que lo hizo no me acuerdo como se llamaba, supongo que algún malvado


----------



## vil. (3 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> tu khan es la pasta circuncidate y ponte en la puerta de una sinagoga...



Venga va, ve a entregar la pizza y ten cuidado que no te roben la bici... 

Hay que ser imbécil... Dice la pasta circuncidante, hay que ser Memo para venir a un foro de economía y decir semejante majadería...


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> Lo de las rusas emigrando a parir a Buenos Aires es de traca.



A eso venimos aquí, a reirnos, tú no?

Edito. Dabuti viene a evangelizarnos, 
a predicarnos y a adoctrinarnos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues es una idea estupenda. A tí ni se te habría ocurrido. Te largas de un país que se desploma, evitas ir a despanzurrarte al frente y te buscas una nueva vida en Argentina.
> 
> "Cherepovitskaya y su esposo, quienes abandonaron Rusia poco después de que comenzara la guerra en Ucrania, ahora planean quedarse en Buenos Aires y solicitar la ciudadanía argentina, un proceso que se simplifica porque ahora son padres de una hija argentina."



Los rusos se van a Málaga o a Kaliningrado.
Decir que se van a Argentina es una propaganda pro-BRICS tan burda como decir que se van a India. Absurdo se mire por donde se mire. E increible. Al nivel del lector medio, que pensaba que iba a morir de un resfriado y se vacuñó dos veces.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los rusos se van a Málaga o a Kaliningrado.
> Decir que se van a Argentina es una propaganda pro-BRICS tan burda como decir que se van a India. Absurdo se mire por donde se mire. E increible. Al nivel del lector medio, que pensaba que iba a morir de un resfriado y se vacuñó dos veces.



Así que no te lo crees.

Y si busco en la prensa argentina y lo encuentro tampoco te lo creerías?

Joder, o tenéis la fé del carbonero o negáis hasta que habéis nacido


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (3 Ene 2023)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Los rusos se van a Málaga o a Kaliningrado.
> Decir que se van a Argentina es una propaganda pro-BRICS tan burda como decir que se van a India. Absurdo se mire por donde se mire. E increible. Al nivel del lector medio, que pensaba que iba a morir de un resfriado y se vacuñó dos veces.



Noticia patrocinada por "Partulíneas Argentinas".

El argumento comercial en Rusia debe ser algo así como: "Haz turismo en la Pampa y pare a tu pibe".


----------



## Sir Torpedo (3 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


> -
> 
> 
> a este tambien le quisieron dar un golpe de estado pero era de amiguis, si es que no se libra nadie, todos callan pero nadie olvida



Este tio tiene la inteligencia justa para no mearse encima.

Y el bosforo y el dardanelos para Rusia, un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Así que no te lo crees.
> 
> Y si busco en la prensa argentina y lo encuentro tampoco te lo creerías?
> 
> Joder, o tenéis la fé del carbonero o negáis hasta que habéis nacido



@CEMENTITOS 

*Ahora sí se lo creen los putinenes del foro, que lo dice Sputnik!!! *


https://sputniknews.lat/20170212/mujeres-rusasf-parto-argentina-ksenia-malina-1066896287.html
"*Nueva tendencia: las mujeres rusas optan por parir en Argentina

"*Si lo comparamos con EEUU, aquí hay muchas más ventajas. El niño obtiene la ciudadanía y a los padres se les concede el permiso de residencia con una posibilidad de que todos los miembros de la familia obtengan la ciudadanía en el futuro. Este es el criterio principal por el que elegimos Argentina. En EEUU solo se le concede ciudadanía al niño. Además el doble impuesto es un gran inconveniente. En Argentina no lo hay. El pasaporte argentino permite viajar sin visado por la mitad del mundo y la visa a EEUU [para los argentinos] es de 10 años", enumera Ksenia las ventajas de parir en el país rioplatense.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2023)

Se habla mucho del frio pero el frio es realmente peligroso con humedad, si lleva ropa suficiente seca e impermeable a la nieve puedes aguantar el frio.

Si nieva como la nieve entra en contacto con tu cuerpo se funde y te empapas, es importante evitar que la ropa entre en contacto con la nieve o que sea totalmente impermeable, puedes pasar más frio a unos 3ºC con humedad que a -10ºC en un ambiento seco.


----------



## kikepm (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @CEMENTITOS
> 
> *Ahora sí se lo creen los putinenes del foro, que lo dice Sputnik!!! *
> 
> ...



Noticia de 2017. 

Me parece que te vas a ir al ignore en 3...2...1...


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Se habla mucho del frio pero el frio es realmente peligroso con humedad, si lleva ropa suficiente seca e impermeable a la nieve puedes aguantar el frio.
> 
> Si nieva como la nieve entra en contacto con tu cuerpo se funde y te empapas, es importante evitar que la ropa entre en contacto con la nieve o que sea totalmente impermeable, puedes pasar más frio a unos 3ºC con humedad que a -10ºC en un ambiento seco.



En una trinchera a 20 bajo cero te congelas. Cuándo ha habido esas condiciones en una guerra?

En las trincheras de Francia en la primera guerra mundial no había esas condiciones. Y el frente ruso de la II GM no fue una guerra de trincheras. Lo de Finlandia fue algo especial.

A ver si alguien nos ilustra con más datos históricos.

I GM

"
*Invierno en la trinchera*
El invierno en la trinchera combinó lo peor del otoño con el frío. Todavía había lluvia, pero también por debajo del clima helado y la nieve.

La congelación era rampante y a veces conducía a la amputación. Las trincheras no proporcionaban ningún calor. Todo se congeló; ropa, cobijas, comida, etc. También provocó que las paredes de la trinchera se congelaran, haciéndolas duras como una roca.

Los vehículos y la maquinaria también se vieron afectados, dejándolos inoperables. Las tropas tuvieron que usar agua caliente para tratar de solucionar el problema."









Winter and the war 1915-16: From “frostbite” to “trench foot”


Australian soldiers having their feet inspected for trench foot at Zonnebeke, September 1917. ‘Frostbite in trenches’ announced a prominent headline in the Evening News in January 1915. ‘F…




wordsinwartime.wordpress.com






Durante el clima abominable de diciembre y enero, *las 'congelaciones'* arrasaron como una epidemia", señaló el _escocés_ en marzo de 1915, recordando el número de víctimas que se habían cobrado los meses anteriores. Había sido un “flagelo”, que afectaba a los pies de los soldados en las trincheras de formas sin precedentes. “La historia quirúrgica de la guerra en Flandes muestra que durante el invierno pasado , la *congelación* fue responsable de mucho dolor intenso y mutilación permanente2, afirmaba un artículo del _Daily Express_ ese mismo año. A medida que se acercaba el segundo invierno de la guerra, reflexionó sobre las lecciones que, con suerte, ya se habían aprendido.

*La congelación* a este respecto fue, sin embargo, otro nuevo sentido del desarrollo de la guerra. La palabra, por supuesto, todavía podría ocurrir en su sentido convencional. Como explicaba la entrada pertinente del _Oxford English Dictionary_ en 1898,_* la congelación*_ en el sentido estrictamente médico era una condición causada por un "frío severo". La revisión moderna del_ Diccionario_ , en una entrada fechada en marzo de 2015, es todavía más explícita. *La congelación* se identifica como:



> Lesión de los tejidos corporales causada por la exposición al frío extremo, que afecta típicamente a las extremidades y, a menudo, solo afecta a la piel, que inicialmente se vuelve blanca y dura, pero que en casos graves provoca gangrena de los tejidos más profundos y pérdida de las partes afectadas.




Varios artículos en el archivo Words in War-Time comentan sobre el peligro de la exposición a temperaturas extremas y el tipo de daño que puede ocurrir en la cara y las manos si no se protegen.

Sin embargo, los usos de la *congelación* desde principios de la guerra diferían de manera crítica del tipo de procesos descritos en el _OED_ . A diferencia de *la congelación* ( _OED_ sentido 1), *la congelación * de este tipo se caracterizaba por hinchazón, picazón y ampollas. Ocurrió además en condiciones de humedad sostenida, independientemente de la temperatura del aire. Como explicó el _escocés ,_ por ejemplo, el número de *pacientes con "congelación"*_ estaba_ en realidad estrechamente relacionado con las oportunidades que tenían los soldados para secarse y calentarse los pies, más que con la presencia de temperaturas bajo cero en _sí_ :



> “'Durante la racha de intensos combates en enero, cuando no había tiempo para pensar en sus pies, hubo otro salto en el número de *pacientes con 'congelación'* .



_*La congelación* _ en este sentido era, comentó, mejor vista como "la consecuencia de vivir en las trincheras con los pies permanentemente mojados, y nunca quitarse las botas y las polainas ajustadas". De hecho, podría, más apropiadamente, llamarse* mordedura de agua* , aventuró otro artículo, ya que prosperaba en condiciones de humedad continua, como las que habían pertenecido a "Plugstreet" antes de que se hicieran mejoras recientes en las condiciones materiales:



> Los hombres tenían que permanecer durante semanas en las trincheras, nadando en el agua, sin tablones sobre los que caminar y sin los conocimientos adquiridos desde entonces sobre cómo proteger los pies del *flagelo de la congelación* o del *agua . muerde* como debe llamarse.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Así que no te lo crees.
> 
> Y si busco en la prensa argentina y lo encuentro tampoco te lo creerías?
> 
> Joder, o tenéis la fé del carbonero o negáis hasta que habéis nacido



Te estoy diciendo que es PROPAGANDA del bando BBRICS. Han parido mas rusas en Mallorca que en Argentina. De hecho por estadistica han parido en mas paises antes que Argentina, sobre todo en los receptores tradicionales de rusos, desde Alemania hasta Lituania.
Pero vamos, que si, que con 4 dosis ya no morimos de covid


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

kikepm dijo:


> Noticia de 2017.
> 
> Me parece que te vas a ir al ignore en 3...2...1...



Qué tiene que ver que sea de 2017. Esta claro que era una costumbre anterior a la guerra pero acentuada por el conflicto.


----------



## kikepm (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué tiene que ver que sea de 2017. Esta claro que era una costumbre anterior a la guerra pero acentuada por el conflicto.



Al ignore subnormal.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @CEMENTITOS
> 
> *Ahora sí se lo creen los putinenes del foro, que lo dice Sputnik!!! *
> 
> ...



Eso demuestra 2 cosas:

1.- La gente tiene un poder adquisitivo que nosotros no tenemos, entre el vuelo y la clínica privada y la estancia eso debe ser un pastón, ya no digamos si le acompaña el marido, creo que pocos españoles aunque quisieran lo podríamos hacer.

2.- La mayoría de los rusos/rusas deben ganar un montón de pasta más que los europeos porque no han de recurrir a seguridad social.

*Conclusión*

Son ya más ricos que nosotros


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En una trinchera a 20 bajo cero te congelas. Cuándo ha habido esas condiciones en una guerra?
> 
> En las trincheras de Francia en la primera guerra mundial no había esas condiciones. Y el frente ruso de la II GM no fue una guerra de trincheras. Lo de Finlandia fue algo especial.
> 
> A ver si alguien nos ilustra con más datos históricos.



Nunca he estado en una trinchera, por suerte, pero llevo esquiando toda la vida, ahora no que estoy un poco pachucho, y me las he visto de todos colores tanto en pistas (negras) con tormenta como cuando acabas de esquiar y haces el "gamberro" por las calles sin apenas protección térmica.

Si estas protegido de la humedad y tienes buena ropa se puede hacer actividad normal.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Como en medio de una guerra, pille a alguien usando el puto movil.
> 
> SE LO METERÉ POR EL CULO.



Lo que tenia que haber hecho Putin de ser cierto el uso de moviles, es decir que todo aquel que lo use si muere o provoca muerte a otros se les quite las ayudas o sancionen a los supervivientes y la pension de guerra a las familias. A ver si se enteran de una vez que esta prohibidio primero de contraespionaje


----------



## jimmyjump (3 Ene 2023)

Inkalus dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de mierda eres,guardando capturas para joder a otro usuario.



¿Cuál es el problema?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Ene 2023)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Supongo que exponiéndolos mucho. Esto se pudo hacer desde el principio y no se hizo para evitar pérdidas. Hay 500 Tu-22M ¿Cómo lo ves @fulcrum29smt ?
> 
> Parece que se viene una ofensiva rusa poderosa



Depende, si te refieres a bombardeos en alfombra o bombardeos usando munición no guiada no creo que se aventuren a bombardear objetivos muy en el interior de Ucrania, como mucho lo que si sería posible es realizar bombardeos sobre el frente siempre que se haya limpiado las defensas antiáereas de media/alta cota.

Lo lógico es que sigan utilizándolos basicamente como lanzadores de misiles Kh-22/32 sin correr riesgos, lo que no quiere decir que si consiguen degradar de manera significativa las defensas antiaéreas de alta/media cota los utilicen para otras cosas exponiéndolos más.

500 aparatos fué la producción total del Tu-22M pero hay que descontar los Tu-22M y Tu-22M1 de preproducción más los Tu-22M2 ya de producción en serie que se retiraron ya hace muchos años.

En realidad Rusia dispone de entre 70 Tu-22M3 activos y alrededor de 150 supuestamente preservados. También dispone de unas pocas unidades de la nueva variante modernizada Tu-22M3M.

Por cierto, el Tu-22M3 fué un auténtico dolor de huevos para los EEUU en los años 80, de hecho se presionó a la URSS con el tratado SALT2 (de limitación de armamento estratégico) para que se desmontaran las sondas de repostaje en vuelo de los Tu-22M3 dado que con ellas el avión tenía capacidad de ser un bombardero estratégico.

Recuerdo haber leído hace unos meses, antes de la guerra, que como los EEUU se han ido retirando unilateralmente de la mayoría de tratados de limitación de armas firmados con la URSS se ha tomado la decisión de volver a instalarles la sonda de repostaje en vuelo.


----------



## Chatarrero (3 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Suecia no forma parte ni de la Unión Europeda, ni de la OTAN, sin embargo, desde el 1 de Enero asume la presidencia de la Unión Europea. Todo muy democrático, como podemos comprobar. Estupendo y fantástico.
> 
> La Suède prend la tête de l’UE, déterminée à défendre le libre-échange



Suecia forma parte de la UE, no adoptó el Euro que es cuestión diferente. El que desconozca algo tan básico dice más de Ud. que de la calidad demócratica de las instituciones europeas.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2023)

Si ves en este video los perros y los caballos hace vida normal a la intemperie.


----------



## NS 4 (3 Ene 2023)

Egam dijo:


> Ahora no están a -20 grados centígrados. En 10 días sí, y toda Ucrania cubierta de nieve para el 16/17 de Enero.



Yo de joven trabaje durante una semana a menos de 20 celsius bajo cero, por la noche menos -28 a -30...
Creo que alguna vez lo conte por aqui. Con unas montoneras de nieve a los lados de las carreteras que parecia ibas por tuneles.

Recuerdo estar contando granadas de mortero para destruccion...y sudar y sentir calor en el bunker en el que trabajabamos...me acerque a mirar el higrometro termometro...y habia -11C.

Y nos parecia que en ese bunker bajo tierra...hacia calor.

Fuera no se podia estar. Los coches encendidos al ralenti...llevabamos anticongelante español que no era apto para aquellos frios. Estuvieron funcionando asi varios dias seguidos.


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ene 2023)

kikepm dijo:


> Noticia de 2017.
> 
> Me parece que te vas a ir al ignore en 3...2...1...



parecen aprendices de massmedia


----------



## Zepequenhô (3 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Lo que tenia que haber hecho Putin de ser cierto el uso de moviles, es



Requisar los directamente.


----------



## Iskra (3 Ene 2023)

Es evidente. Una cosa es pasar el rato en un foro tratando de informarse o especulando y otra llevar a cabo una operación militar ( y, ojo, política, deplomática y económica).. Y ojo, pónganle el nombre que quieran: guerra de cuarta o quinta generación, operación especial o lo que quieran, pero ya no es una guerra clásica los resultados, pues ya se irán viendo. Y las consecuencias, pues igual en un futuro más lejano.

*Yevgeny Prigozhin respondió a las preguntas de los periodistas sobre la tragedia en Makeyevka.*
“Las preguntas son todas muy buenas. Pero, lamentablemente, no puedo dar una respuesta pública a ninguna de estas preguntas, ya que mi respuesta pública será el motivo del próximo golpe. Para mayor claridad, sugiero que cuelguen un cartel de tiempos de guerra que diga “No hables”
(НЕ БОЛТАЙ!) en su oficina”, dijo Prigozhin.


----------



## Honkler (3 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315139
> 
> 
> Oleg Yurchenko , organizador del juego "militar-patriótico" ucraniano Falcons-Jura, que promovía el odio a Rusia y al mundo ruso, eliminado el 2 de enero en Bakhmut.
> ...



Me cuesta entender que haya rusos étnicos que odien de esa forma a Rusia…


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

❗El número de militares rusos asesinados en Makiivka asciende a 89 personas

Entre ellos se encuentra el comandante adjunto del regimiento, el teniente coronel Bachurin.

Así lo informa el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.

El ejército ruso destruyó el sistema de cohetes HIMARS desde el cual se lanzó el ataque, al devolver el fuego.

Los investigadores están investigando las circunstancias del ataque.

Todas las víctimas y familias de los militares que murieron en Makiivka reciben toda la asistencia y el apoyo necesarios, comentó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso.

#SVO #Makeevka

@anna_noticias


----------



## EGO (3 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Muchos ejjjjpertos se creen que esto de mover cientos de miles de soldados y logística es como mover el ratón y el ordenador.
> 
> *El mundo no ha visto una movilización como esta de soldados, desde hace más de 80 años*. Y en menos de 100.000 km cuadrados.



Vamos que no.

2003









Invasión de Irak de 2003 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





250.000 tios de la OTAN(sin contar 70.000 peshmergas)puestos en la otra parte del mundo en cuestion de semanas y sin que les faltara ni un cartucho de municion.

Rusia al lado de su casa necesita meses y encima sus tropas van con mierda de material.


----------



## _LoKy_ (3 Ene 2023)

Honkler dijo:


> Me cuesta entender que haya rusos étnicos que odien de esa forma a Rusia…



Será que aquí no hay problemas con catalanes o vascos por ejemplo, muchos de los cuales son más "_españoles_" que la mayoría.


----------



## Iskra (3 Ene 2023)

Otra cosa evidente.

*Daniel Davis, ex teniente coronel de EE.UU, declaró: no hay escenario para la victoria de Kiev en el conflicto con Rusia. *

Presentó varios escenarios en la publicación de “19FortyFive”, y en ninguno de ellos Ucrania tiene éxito.

Según Davis el país no tiene los recursos militares necesarios para llevar a cabo una gran ofensiva, y EE.UU. deben evitar ser arrastrados al conflicto como participante directo.

Parece que hoy hay problemas con el TOM. Cositas de la democracia del jardín. Por lo visto por algo de Soleimani. A estas alturas no se puede depender del faisbú...ni fiarse de casi nada.


----------



## magufone (3 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> No creo que tengan muchos mas de 100 tu-22.. .



66 mas los que tenga la marina, creo


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nunca he estado en una trinchera, por suerte, pero llevo esquiando toda la vida, ahora no que estoy un poco pachucho, y me las he visto de todos colores tanto en pistas (negras) con tormenta como cuando acabas de esquiar y haces el "gamberro" por las calles sin apenas protección térmica.
> 
> Si estas protegido de la humedad y tienes buena ropa se puede hacer actividad normal.



Yo tambien esquio y casi nunca he pasado frío. Quizas subiendo en la silla. Vas bien equipado y te estas moviendo. He ido hasta con calzoncillos largos.

Cuando estas quieto hay que estar protegido de la humedad y del viento. He pasado mucho más frío trabajando en la huerta con niebla, que se te
mete hasta los huesos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (3 Ene 2023)

delhierro dijo:


> No es por nada pero si quieren tirar a dar, los alojamientos estan más llenos de noche. Hay cosas que son raras en esta guerra, pero raras de cojones.
> 
> 
> Hoy han sacado un video de un ataque a un aeropuerto ( parecia secundario ) ucraniano y los tios igual que los rusos tenian 3 mig 29 a 5 metros unos de otros. Les han caido cascotes, aunque el ataque ruso era contra los edificios. ¿ porque no los tienen dispersos ? Porque hay mig29 despues de tanto tiempo no lo veo tan raro porque se los mandan desde europa del este.



A mi también me ha llamado la atención ese vídeo, por dos razones:

Por parte Rusa, no entiendo como los medios de reconocimiento Rusos, satélites principalmente no han detectado y enviado después algún misil de crucero adicional a los usados en los hangares y edificios de ese aeropuerto o incluso algún Geran 2 a esos Mig-29 que estaban en pista junto a un Su-25 que aparece a la izquierda entre 2 edificios al principio del vídeo.

Por parte Ucraniana coincido, tampoco tiene sentido tener los Mig-29 juntitos esperando que les caiga una bomba.

De todas maneras el ataque que han realizado ha dejado esos Mig-29 con bastantes agujeros y totalmente inoperativos. Aun así servirán para canibalizar algunas piezas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (3 Ene 2023)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Requisar los directamente.



no es suficiente


----------



## Praktica (3 Ene 2023)

*Donbass - Un Año Nuevo 2023 con el sonido de las armas y los lanzacohetes múltiples - Christelle Néant*
01/01/2023
https://www.donbass-insider.com/fr/...-des-canons-et-des-lance-roquettes-multiples/
tr dee

Mientras el mundo celebraba el final de 2022 y la llegada de 2023, Donbass vivió una Nochevieja de cañones y lanzacohetes múltiples. Por desgracia, *el bombardeo de Año Nuevo del ejército ucraniano causó muchas víctimas civiles.

El 31 de diciembre de 2022, cuando la población de Donbass se preparaba para celebrar el Año Nuevo, a pesar del conflicto armado en curso, el ejército ucraniano bombardeó con cohetes Himars el hospital de Pervomaisk, en la LPR (República Popular de Lugansk).*
*link*

Los *fragmentos de misiles Himars encontrados en el lugar no dejan lugar a dudas* de que fue el ejército ucraniano quien bombardeó este hospital, al igual que bombardeó repetidamente el hospital Kalinina de Donetsk en diciembre de 2022. Este bombardeo destruyó el hospital de Pervomaisk y seis civiles resultaron heridos.

*En la RPD* (República Popular de Donetsk), la Nochevieja también estuvo marcada por el estruendo de múltiples lanzacohetes y el estruendo de los cañones. H*acia medianoche, el ejército ucraniano comenzó a bombardear Donetsk y luego Makeyevka con lanzacohetes múltiples y cañones 'estándar OTAN' de 155 mms.*

→ *Para detener al ejército ucraniano antes de que su artillería provocara un baño de sangre entre los civiles que celebraban la Nochevieja, el ejército ruso utilizó masivamente cañones y lanzacohetes múltiples para golpear las posiciones ucranianas desde las que se bombardeaba Donetsk.

Durante casi media hora, Donetsk asistió a un 'concierto' de artillería. El rugido de los lanzacohetes múltiples rusos era casi continuo. *Oír este rugido me hizo pensar en el apodo que se dio al antepasado del Grad, el Hurricane y el Smerch: el órgano de Stalin o Katyusha, que aterrorizaba con su ruido a los soldados de la Alemania nazi.
*link*
*link*

*Estos intensos disparos de la artillería rusa para dar un respiro a la población de Donetsk en Año Nuevo recordaron a Daniil Bezsonov los disparos del Ejército Rojo durante el asedio de Leningrado para permitir a la población asistir al estreno de la Séptima Sinfonía de Shostakovich el 9 de agosto de 1942 (la población llevaba casi un año sitiada).

Ese día, durante dos horas y 20 minutos, la artillería del Ejército Rojo bombardeó metódicamente al ejército alemán para impedir que bombardeara Leningrado mientras los civiles asistían al concierto.* Esto dio a la población de Leningrado un respiro de la guerra durante dos horas y 20 minutos.

*Fue el mismo tipo de respiro que la acción de la artillería rusa ofreció a la población de Donetsk y Makeyevka. Unas horas de calma, sin el estruendo de los cañones ni el estruendo de los lanzacohetes múltiples para celebrar el Año Nuevo.

Pero, al igual que en Leningrado, la ruptura duró poco. Desde las 4 de la mañana, el ejército ucraniano bombardeó el centro de Donetsk y Makeyevka con lanzacohetes múltiples disparando JROF-M eslovacos (que tienen un alcance de 40 km) y JROF-HEAP (cada uno de los cuales lanza 1.050 fragmentos en forma de diamante) y cañones estándar de 155 mms. OTAN.* El Museo de Arte de Donetsk y la biblioteca contigua sufrieron graves daños en el bombardeo.
*link*
*link*
*link*
*link*

*link*

Como consecuencia de los bombardeos, *15 civiles resultaron heridos en Makeyevka y tres en Donetsk, por no hablar de los innumerables destrozos. El ejército ucraniano siguió disparando durante el día contra Donetsk, Makeyevka, Gorlovka y Yassinovataya, donde un civil murió y dos resultaron heridos como consecuencia de los bombardeos.*

→ *Pero en Ucrania, el Año Nuevo no fue más tranquilo, ya que el ejército ruso continuó sus ataques masivos con misiles y aviones kamikazes no tripulados contra la infraestructura energética y militar de Kiev, destruyendo el edificio que albergaba la sede principal del servicio de inteligencia exterior de Ucrania en Kiev, el punto de despliegue permanente del 8º Regimiento de las Fuerzas Especiales ucranianas en Khmelnitsky, así como la infraestructura del complejo militar-industrial ucraniano dedicado a la fabricación y almacenamiento de drones utilizados para llevar a cabo ataques contra la Federación Rusa.

La infraestructura energética de Ucrania también se ha visto afectada. Los daños son tan graves que la empresa Ukrenergo ha dicho que tardará ‘años’ en repararlos.*

El nuevo año 2023 comienza así como terminó el anterior: con el estruendo de múltiples lanzacohetes y cañones.
xxxxxxx
edicion arreglar enlaces


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Ene 2023)

La previsión del tiempo en Bakhmut tiene que estar equivocada. A 37 bajo cero no queda vivo ni el tato.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (3 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> No creo que tengan muchos mas de 100 tu-22.. .



Como7 escuadrones de 10 aparatos cada uno, dicen por ahí. Todos fabricados entre los años 70-80- Te puedes imaginar como estarán...


----------



## magufone (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La previsión del tiempo en Bakhmut tiene que estar equivocada. A 37 bajo cero no queda vivo ni el tato.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315267
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315268



Alli a veces oscilan las temperaturas que da gusto; recuerdo una vez que estabamos como a -3/-5 y daba -26 para dentro de dos dias... Pensé: "coño como va a ser este cambio tan brutal... ni de coña..."
Y joder que si lo fue... Abrias la puerta del coche y se caia otra "puerta" solo de hielo


----------



## EGO (4 Ene 2023)

-37ºC en Bajmut.

Los wagneritas estan finiquitados.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> -37ºC en Bajmut.
> 
> Los wagneritas estan finiquitados.



oxtia sigues fumando weed


----------



## magufone (4 Ene 2023)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Como7 escuadrones de 10 aparatos cada uno, dicen por ahí. Todos fabricados entre los años 70-80- Te puedes imaginar como estarán...



Han modernizado algo mas de una treintena: la denominacion es TU22M3M, es una modernizacion del 2019/20


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*Lo más probable es que los rusos retiren las tropas de Bakhmut,* - analista militar Hetman 

"Mis amigos que están allí ahora dicen que por todas las señales está claro que los rusos no creen en su captura de Bajmut. Todavía están atacando, pero ya está sucediendo debido a la inercia. Durante cinco meses, el enemigo ha estado luchando por esta ciudad y no poder tomarla Tuvimos que justificarnos de alguna manera, es por eso que construyeron líneas de defensa, pero Prigozhin tiene que decir algo, porque en el futuro incluso Chornobayivka descansará, cuando no puedan tomar una ciudad no muy grande durante tantos meses", señaló Oleksiy Hetman.


----------



## Plutarko (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La previsión del tiempo en Bakhmut tiene que estar equivocada. A 37 bajo cero no queda vivo ni el tato.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315267
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315268



Por esa zona en ventusky sale como - 18 de mínima para el día 10. El fresco empieza el dia 6.

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Como7 escuadrones de 10 aparatos cada uno, dicen por ahí. Todos fabricados entre los años 70-80- Te puedes imaginar como estarán...



Ni de coña, el primer Tu-22M3 producido salió de fabrica en 1984 y el último en 1993, se produjeron un total de 268 aparatos.


----------



## magufone (4 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Por esa zona en ventusky sale como - 18 de mínima para el día 10. El fresco empieza el dia 6.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Este era el que miraba yo siempre, el gis meteo
Weather in Bakhmut (Artemivsk) for a month
Solia acertar bastante


----------



## Praktica (4 Ene 2023)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Como7 escuadrones de 10 aparatos cada uno, dicen por ahí. Todos fabricados entre los años 70-80- Te puedes imaginar como estarán...



los b-52 estan del trinki y los B-1 empiezan a descuadernar
todo ok , cowboy


----------



## frangelico (4 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ni de coña, el primer Tu-22M3 producido salió de fabrica en 1984 y el último en 1993, se produjeron un total de 268 aparatos.



De todos modos no pasaría nada por perder una docena de los más viejos a cambio de hacer grandes destrozos o romper por fin esos puentes y algo más. Que la guerra esta es un poco de quiero y no puedo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

magufone dijo:


> Han modernizado algo mas de una treintena: la denominacion es TU22M3M, es una modernizacion del 2019/20



Hay diversidad de opiniones en las fuentes que yo he leído y dan diferentes cifras, algunos indican 4-5 unidades y otras los elevan como mucho a una decena.

Lo que si se ha hecho es instalar el sistema de bombardeo automático Gevert SVP-24 en algunos Tu-22M3 como los que mandaron a Siria. Pero esto no es una modernización completa al nível Tu-22M3M .


----------



## troperker (4 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Esto tiene también mucho de publicidad y propaganda. Legítima por otra parte. Pero una cosa es comenzar un programa local de edificación o construcción de viviendas y otra hacerse cargo de un país destruido. Rusia no es una nación rica. No son los EEUU post 2GM. Si tiene que pagar la cuenta de esta guerra, las va a pasar putas.



Pero acaso rusia se va hacer cargo de un pais destruido
Solo de las regiones que logre tomar y listo
Y regiones que tienen los recursos y la gente para desarrollarlas
El resto occidental de ucrania y fanatismos que se encarhen los de kiev


----------



## magufone (4 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Hay diversidad de opiniones en las fuentes pero las cifras que yo he leído dan diferentes cifras, algunos indican 4-5 unidades y otras los elevan como mucho a una decena.
> 
> Lo que si se ha hecho es instalar el sistema de bombardeo automático Gevert SVP-24 en algunos Tu-22M3 como los que mandaron a Siria. Pero esto no es una modernización completa al nível Tu-22M3M .



Segun habia leido hace bastante la prevision era tener ya 30 modernizados en 2020; igual no han cumplido plazos y se han limitado a lo que tu dices


----------



## Lego. (4 Ene 2023)

Honkler dijo:


> Me cuesta entender que haya rusos étnicos que odien de esa forma a Rusia…



pues a mi me cuesta entender que diga eso un español, donde la mayor parte del espectro político está entre la indiferencia, el desprecio o directamente el odio visceral a España. Después de 30 años de etarras, 20 de prusés, y 40 de PSOE.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La previsión del tiempo en Bakhmut tiene que estar equivocada. A 37 bajo cero no queda vivo ni el tato.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315267
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315268



Como no lleven el lubricante adecuado se van a quedar todas lar armas ucranianas (de la OTAN) clavadas.

Parece una tontería pero a mi me ha pasado por un descuido poner el freno de mano y quedarse el cable de freno de mano totalmente trabado en la funda por el frio, no podía sacar el freno de mano, la única solución mantener el motor encendido que vaya calentando todo el coche e ir probando si así sé desfrena.


----------



## alfonbass (4 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Vamos que no.
> 
> 2003
> 
> ...



Joder qué zasca


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

magufone dijo:


> Segun habia leido hace bastante la prevision era tener ya 30 modernizados en 2020; igual no han cumplido plazos y se han limitado a lo que tu dices



Todo puede ser pero esa previsión la veo demasiado optimista, más que nada porque el primer Tu-22M3M modernizado realizó su primer vuelo en Diciembre del 2018, sumale a eso el tiempo de prueba de sistemas, lanzamientos de misiles, y tal.

Y después, la gran pregunta. ¿Cuantas unidades de Tu-22M3 pueden ser modernizadas al año?

En definitiva, es solo mi opinión personal que tiene el mismo valor que la de cualquier otro.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Ni de coña, el primer Tu-22M3 producido salió de fabrica en 1984 y el último en 1993, se produjeron un total de 268 aparatos.



Puede que no sea cierto del todo, pero no me lo invento.

El _Tu-22M3_ es un diseño desarrollado en 1970 en plena Guerra Fría, pero cuando terminó la misma en 1991, más de 300 bombarderos _Tu-22M3_ todavía estaban en servicio, otros 500 aviones fueron producidos entre 1969 y 1993.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Como no lleven el lubricante adecuado se van a quedar todas lar armas ucranianas (de la OTAN) clavadas.
> 
> Parece una tontería pero a mi me ha pasado por un descuido poner el freno de mano y quedarse el cable de freno de mano totalmente trabado en la funda por el frio, no podía sacar el freno de mano, la única solución mantener el motor encendido que vaya calentando todo el coche e ir probando si así sé desfrena.



En el invierno del 84 en el norte estuvimos muchos días a 20 bajo cero. Y el coche en la calle  El protector calentador del volante era imprescindible.

. En casa la temperatura no subía de 11 grados ni con las placas de la cocina encendidas.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Puede que no sea cierto del todo, pero no me lo invento.
> 
> El _Tu-22M3_ es un diseño desarrollado en 1970 en plena Guerra Fría, pero cuando terminó la misma en 1991, más de 300 bombarderos _Tu-22M3_ todavía estaban en servicio, otros 500 aviones fueron producidos entre 1969 y 1993.



No digo que te lo inventes, simplemente consideras viejo a un bombardero Ruso producido en los 80 y no dices nada de los B-52H producidos en 1962 ni de los B-1B producidos entre 1984 y 1988.

Mirate al menos la Wikipedia, en Inglés o en Ruso (con traductor) al menos encontrarás información más completa que en la Wiki Española.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ene 2023)

Carburador Lada 21073 y Lada Niva 212131997-2000, 21073-1107010


Carburador Lada 21073 y Lada Niva 212131997-2000, 21073-1107010 - Carburador Lada 21073 y Lada Niva 212131997-2000 Referencia: 21073-1107010 Máxima calidad Artículo nuevo




www.russian4x4.de









Comprar Mangueras de calefacción de carburador LADA NIVA 1600, 1700, LADA 2104 - 2115 por $2.99


Compre LADA NIVA 1600, 1700, LADA 2104 - 2115 Mangueras de calefacción de carburador por $2.99. Tuning parts LADA (VAZ), entrega rápida en todo el mundo. / LADA Moscú




ladamoscow.com





Ya deben estar comprando carburadores con circuito de calefacción para calentar la gasolina - Lada Niva


----------



## hastalosgueb original (4 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No digo que te lo inventes, simplemente consideras viejo a un bombardero Ruso producido en los 80 y no dices nada de los B-52H producidos en 1962 ni de los B-1B producidos entre 1984 y 1988.
> 
> Mirate al menos la Wikipedia, en Inglés o en Ruso (con traductor) al menos encontrarás información más completa que en la Wiki Española.



Cuando estemos hablando de esos otros modelos que dices, pues lo diré... yo no he iniciado el debate. Pero seguro que no es lo mismo el mantenimiento de unos y de otros.


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Así que no te lo crees.
> 
> Y si busco en la prensa argentina y lo encuentro tampoco te lo creerías?
> 
> Joder, o tenéis la fé del carbonero o negáis hasta que habéis nacido



Que aparezcan un par de casos no es raro, ni se puede generalizar.
A lo mejor hay que esperar unos años, en cuanto consigan el pasaporte argentino igual emigran como argentinos donde ahora no les dejan como rusos... y no se cierran la puerta a volver a Rusia si los place.


----------



## bigmaller (4 Ene 2023)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Como7 escuadrones de 10 aparatos cada uno, dicen por ahí. Todos fabricados entre los años 70-80- Te puedes imaginar como estarán...



Estan de puta madre....son fuerzas estrategicas. Muchos en m2.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> De primero de economía, la oferta y la demanda. Si baja el precio es porque se consume menos (la mayor parte del gas se destina a uso industrial, no a la calefacción) De buenas noticias, nada.



También ha mejorado un poco el cambio del euro respecto al dolar en los últimos meses. Eso explica parte de la bajada de hidrocarburos tras los máximos de verano. Jueguecitos con papelitos de los bancos centrales.


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @CEMENTITOS
> 
> *Ahora sí se lo creen los putinenes del foro, que lo dice Sputnik!!! *
> 
> ...



o sea, es una manera de conseguir visa a EE UU.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Cuando estemos hablando de esos otros modelos que dices, pues lo diré... yo no he iniciado el debate. Pero seguro que no es lo mismo el mantenimiento de unos y de otros.



Seguro que no, los B-52H los lubrican con Texaco y el aluminio Yanki seguro que es más resistente que el Ruso/Comunista.  

Ves, otro con claros sesgos cognitivos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Seria curioso que echaran a Turquía de la OTAN, perderían totalmente la entrada al mar negro y un acercamiento que ya parece producirse entre Rusia y Turquía sobre cuestiones de Siria y el Líbano.
> 
> Tendrían que armar a Grecia si o si para compensarlo pero Grecia estratégicamente no es tan importante como Turquía que domina las republicas de Georgia, Armenia hace frontera con Irán y esta cerca de Azerbaiyán, un caos para USA e Israel.



Sería un hito histórico que el Imperio Otomano y el Ruso se aliaran en una guerra.


----------



## Epicii (4 Ene 2023)

Fauna iberica dijo:


>



Cuales son esas bombas capaces de destruir 10Km cuadrados?


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

Epicii dijo:


> Cuales son esas bombas capaces de destruir 10Km cuadrados?



Serán más bien redondos. Aproximadamente.


----------



## Iskra (4 Ene 2023)

Es difícil ponerle puertas al campo....









Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 314, 03/01/2023. Nikolái Erástovich Berzarin (San Petersburgo, Imperio ruso; 19 de marzo…


fue un destacado líder militar soviético que combatió en la Segunda Guerra Mundial donde alcanzó el rango de coronel general (20 de abril de 1945). Fue comandante de los ejércitos 27.º, 34.º, 39.º y 5.º de choque del Ejército Rojo. Así mismo fue el primer comandante militar de la ciudad de...




telegra.ph





*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 314, 03/01/2023*. 


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Nikolái Erástovich Berzarin (San Petersburgo, Imperio ruso; 19 de marzo jul./ 1 de abril de 1904 greg. - Berlín, zona de ocupación soviética; 16 de junio de 1945) fue un destacado líder militar soviético que combatió en la Segunda Guerra Mundial donde alcanzó el rango de coronel general (20 de abril de 1945). Fue comandante de los ejércitos 27.º, 34.º, 39.º y 5.º de choque del Ejército Rojo. Así mismo fue el primer comandante militar de la ciudad de Berlín, después de la ocupación de la ciudad por las tropas soviéticas, y jefe de la guarnición de Berlín (24 de abril de 1945 - 16 de junio de 1945). Fue galardonado con la máxima condecoración de la Unión Soviética el título honorífico de Héroe de la Unión Soviética (6 de abril de 1945).



Lo que hace occidente en el conflicto bélico en Ucrania es demencial, para los propios ucranianos y luego para los propios europeos. EEUU, con su sempiterno oportunismo bélico, *ataca países débiles, y luego, pierde las guerras de todas formas, pero siempre lejos de sus costas, EEUU jamás ha arriesgado su propio territorio en una guerra.* Lo suyo es a distancia, por eso cuando le cayeron unos aviones encima, el mundo se les vino abajo. Y eran sus hijos, y los hijos de sus socios que le mantienen su moneda, los sauditas.

*Hoy, creían tener un mundo a sus pies*, materia primeras a su alcance, un proveedor de energía barata y un taller del mundo, donde hacer todo, desde lo complicado, hasta lo más mundano. ¿Y ellos qué?, las finanzas, bolsas (economía especulativa), yates, lujos, una especie de Sodoma y Gomorra, pero sin sexo.* Y vino un calvito de 1 metro y 70 cms, pateó la mesa,* y la que ha formado, es de madre. Se acabó la energía barata, el sistema financiero no sirve, el sistema productivo y la comercialización de materias primas, debe ser otro y no este, ¿no les gusta?, lo sentimos, pero así será. ¿Quién lo dice?, el único país del mundo que posee todo lo que necesita para desarrollarse, crecer y no depender absolutamente de nada ni de nadie.

Rusia, la Rusia de Putin, y digo Putin, porque le tocó a él, porque desde Nicolás II, todos los que vinieron a occidente no les gustaron jamás, salvo el alcohólico de Yeltsin. Yo los entiendo, Nicolás se fue del aire, con quien podían jugar a hacer fiestas en Versalles, Windsor, y San Petersburgo. Llegó el primer calvito y para colmo de ellos, se llamaba también Vladimir..., y el encantamiento y encandilamiento comenzó de inmediato. Y no pararon los de siempre, hasta hacer desaparecer el país..., y cuando ya creían que todo lo tenían amarrado y bien amarradito..., pafff, aparécele otro calvito y de nombre, Vladimir, qué salaos son en occidente.

Ah, pero entre 1939 (septiembre) y 1945 (agosto, 9), pensaron, estos mismos que usan a Ucrania, usar a *Alemania contra la tierra de los Vladimires.* Que quemaron los dedos, los Vladimires les pasaron la cuenta, al costo de 27 millones de sus mejores hombres y mujeres. Es normal que en occidente estuvieran tan dolidos. Y aquí me detengo, puesto que veo que estos mismos occidentales, está haciendo gárgaras de shampoo con los 63 combatientes rusos muertos hace unos días, y escriben largos papeles tratando de crear cizañas y boberías de responsabilidades, etc, pero olvidan detalles, en marzo de este años, Rusia voló, en represalia a un ataque al aeropuerto de Jersón, donde no hubo víctimas, pero sí daño a 3 helicópteros y 7 camiones, por la noche, una Unidad Militar en Nikolaiev, fue hecha talco, y fue la propia AFP, que contabilizó en en terreno, 198 fallecidos en un solo golpe.

*Hoy los ucranianos andan como siempre, inventando muertos rusos por todos lados*, el Estado mayor del club de fútbol ese que llaman ejército, el Dynamo de Kiev está mejor organizado. Dija que había dado muerte a 500 ucranianos. Que en Rusia hay movilizaciones contra la guerra por lo sucedido hace unos días. Qué poco conocen al pueblo ruso, los 27 millones de vidas de la segunda guerra mundial no les dice nada, es normal, todos ellos se acostaron con los alemanes -literal y figurativamente-, ¿que pasó cuanda la escuela de Beslán (2004), 334 fallecidos, de los cuales 186 eran niños. A Rusia no le tembló la mano, y hablo del gobierno, como de la población, varios de los muertos, fueron personas del lugar que fueron armados a liquidar a los terroristas. 
¿Que pasó en el asalto al teatro Dubrovka de Moscú, 2002?. 133 rehenes y 41 terroristas y ningún miembro de las Spetsnaz. *Rusia no negocia con terroristas, ni con nazistas, ni con fascistas*. Y en pueblo ruso sabe perfectamente del porqué de esa posición, los que no lo saben, son los que han vivido todo este tiempo con los nazis en su seno, los toleran, hasta los aupan. Pero Rusia ya les dijo basta, y no solo eso, les dijo, basta, les guste o no les guste. 

Y continúan con la musiquita del que apoyaremos a los ucronazis, un cro. me preguntaba por l*os HIMARS*, ya sabemos el estado actual de *los Ceasar, de los 18, dos destruidos, uno en manos rusas y los 15 restantes, fuera de combate* esperando ser reparados. De los *HIMARS, se sabe de 3 destruidos, 4 que no están funcionando. Y son solo 16, los yankis tienen prometido 8, pero para fines de año.* *El problema son las municiones, *hay dos tipos, y una sí es peligrosa, pero carísima, que es teleguiada, creo que le quedan pocas municiones para esa. La realidad, y lo he dicho desde hace un tiempo ya, no puede ser más relatada, sólo queda una realidad que será impuesta, y en esa, todo el mundo lo sabrá, cuando la guerra acabe, o se firma la capitulación en Moscú y ganan los ucranianos, o la firman en Kiev, y la ganan los rusos, en realidad, poco importa donde sea, lo importante será el fin de la guerra, pero sobre todo, en qué términos ella finalizará.

*
Vamos a las noticias:

Sunak dice a Zelenski que Ucrania puede contar con Reino Unido a largo plazo*, según confirmó un portavoz de Downing Street. En una llamada telefónica "ambos líderes departieron sobre los horrendos ataques (perpetrados por Rusia) con drones contra Ucrania de los últimos días y el primer ministro dijo que los pensamientos del Reino Unido están con los ucranianos mientras continúan viviendo bajo esos bombardeos".
"El primer ministro dijo que Ucrania podría contar que el Reino Unido siga apoyándolo en el largo plazo, como quedó demostrado con la reciente entrega de más de 1.000 misiles antiaéreos", apuntó la fuente oficial. En lo personal, no estoy tan seguro que ese primer Ministro vaya a terminar algún mandato, entre nosotros, nadie lo ha electo. 

*Putin ordena la proyección en el cine, antes de febrero, de documentales sobre la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania*, Putin solicitó al ministerio de Cultura "presentar propuestas para garantizar la proyección de documentales nacionales en las redes de cines sobre temas relacionados con la operación militar especial y con la lucha contra la propagación de la ideología neonazi y neofascista", en un mensaje publicado en el sitio internet del Kremlin. Rusia justifica su ofensiva en Ucrania con una voluntad de "desnazificar" el país y el Kremlin acusa al presidente ucraniano Volodimir Zelenski y a las autoridades en Kiev de connivencia con los medios ultranacionalistas.
Por otra parte, Moscú presenta su ofensiva como un conflicto que le enfrenta con los occidentales, debido a sus cruciales envíos de armas a Kiev. Esta decisión se produjo tras varios reveses sufridos por el ejército ruso en Ucrania, que en los últimos meses tuvo que abandonar la región de Járkov en el noreste y la ciudad de Jersón.

*Ucrania y la UE celebrarán una cumbre el 3 de febrero en Kiev* para discutir el* apoyo militar y financiero*, anunció el lunes el gabinete del presidente Volodímir Zelenski en un comunicado. El líder ucraniano discutió los detalles de la cita de alto nivel con la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, Ursula von der Foyen, en su primera llamada telefónica del año, indicó el comunicado.
"Las partes discutieron los resultados esperados de la próxima cumbre, y acordaron intensificar el trabajo preparatorio", agregó. Abordaron el suministro de armas "apropiadas" y un nuevo programa de asistencia financiera por 18.000 millones de euros (19.000 millones de dólares) para Ucrania.

*Macron reclama "más apoyo que nunca" a Ucrania.* Así lo ha asegurado al recibir en París al primer ministro de Suecia, Ulf Kristersson, quien asumió la presidencia rotatoria de la Unión Europea.
¿Por qué habría que apoyar más, si Ucrania va ganado la guerra?, según los mentirosos de siempre.

*Ucrania dice haber derribado casi 500 drones kamikaze desde septiembre* ha informado este martes en televisión el portavoz del Mando Aéreo de las Fuerzas Armadas, Yuriy Ignat. Es decir, 500 drones derribados. Lo mismo con los misiles de crucero, pero algo menos. Cuento los ataques a las infraestructuras críticas de Ucrania desde el 11 de septiembre", ha precisado, según cita por la agencia Ukrinform.
Ha recordado que sólo durante el ataque masivo en torno al Año Nuevo, las fuerzas ucranianas derribaron 84 drones lanzados por Rusia. Según Ignat, si las tropas rusas van a bombardear al mismo ritmo que durante esas dos noches, entonces deben haber utilizado al menos ya la mitad del nuevo lote de 250 drones acerca del que habían informado los servicios especiales y la inteligencia ucranianos. No obstante, advirtió de que Rusia podría recibir un próximo lote de drones de fabricación iraní.

*El presunto autor del robo de un mural de Banksy en Ucrania se enfrenta a 12 años de prisión* Según informa la policía de Kiev en su página de Facebook, el pasado lunes un grupo de personas intentó desmantelar el citado mural creado en la ciudad de Gostomel, al norte de la capital ucraniana. Los delincuentes intentaron transportar el mural con la ayuda de tablas de madera y polietileno, pero gracias a la actuación de los ciudadanos, la Policía y las fuerzas de seguridad detuvieron a los autores, aseguraron las fuentes.
Aunque no se ha proporcionado la identidad del cabecilla del grupo que dirigió el intento de robo, la policía, bajo la dirección procesal de la oficina del fiscal del distrito, informó de que se enfrenta a una pena de 12 años de prisión.

*Rusia afirma haber derribado 2.807 drones ucranianos desde febrero 2022* según ha declarado este martes el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en su parte diario.
En la última jornada, según los militares rusos, han sido derribados 13 aparatos no tripulados en las regiones de Donetsk, Lugansk y Zaporiyia. "Además, fueron interceptados nueve proyectiles HIMARS cerca de la localidad de Chervonopopivka de la república popular de Lugansk y Nueva Kajovka, en la región de Jersón", agrega el parte de Moscú.

*Luto y rabia en las concentraciones en Rusia por la muerte de decenas de soldados en Ucrania.* Con flores y oraciones, varias concentraciones en toda Rusia rindieron homenaje a los militares muertos en un ataque que conmocionó al país y desencadenó una ola de críticas al ejército.
Unas 200 personas participaron en un homenaje en la ciudad de Samara (centro), de donde eran algunos de los soldados muertos, un hecho inusual en Rusia donde las autoridades mantienen un hermético silencio sobre las bajas militares en Ucrania.
Varias personas depositaron rosas o coronas de flores ante una llama en una de las principales plazas de la ciudad, inclinándose respetuosamente o haciendo la señal de la cruz, indicó la AFP. Un sacerdote ortodoxo recitó una oración y, a continuación, los soldados disparando rifles al aire. Según los medios locales, se celebraron concentraciones en otras ciudades de la región, como Togliatti y Syzran.

*El Gobierno polaco ha criticado este martes el reciente homenaje de las autoridades ucranianas a Stepan Bandera*, una controvertida figura de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, considerado un héroe en Ucrania y genocida por los polacos. El viceministro de Exteriores polaco, Arkadiusz Mularczyk, ha declarado este martes a la prensa en Varsovia que "es inaceptable para Polonia que se honre (en Ucrania) a Stepan Bandera, el ideólogo de los nacionalistas ucranianos que asesinaron a decenas de miles de polacos en Volinia".
Mularczyk indicó que "los temas históricos son un elemento muy importante" de las relaciones entre Polonia y Ucrania y dijo que "hoy, con nuestra actitud, demostramos que apoyamos a Ucrania. Ucrania debe respetar eso y, por supuesto, estos temas deben reflejarse de alguna manera en las relaciones polaco-ucranianas". El pasado domingo, varias instituciones gubernamentales ucranianas, incluido el Parlamento, conmemoraron el aniversario del nacimiento de Bandera, quien lideró durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial un movimiento nacionalista ucraniano que estuvo detrás del asesinato de unos 100.000 civiles de etnia no ucraniana en Volinia.

*Las hipotéticas responsabilidades sobre la muerte de al menos 63 soldados rusos en Makeyevka.* Las primeras críticas de los círculos militares y nacionalistas rusos hacían hincapié en el hecho de que estuvieran descansando junto a un almacén de municiones alcanzado por un bombardeo que estaba dentro del rango de los proyectiles HIMARS.
Posteriormente la agencia de noticias estatal TASS, citando a funcionarios de Donetsk, ha deslizado que las fuerzas ucranianas pudieron identificar el objetivo debido a que los soldados usaban sus teléfonos móviles rusos y fueron geolocalizados. Pero esa afirmación ha dado lugar a una nueva contestación. "Como era de esperar, la culpa de lo sucedido en Makeyevka comenzó a ser atribuida a los propios soldados movilizados. Verás, encendieron sus teléfonos y fueron vistos", escribió Gray Zone, un canal de Telegram vinculado al grupo mercenario del Grupo Wagner.
Según el estadounidense Instituto de Estudio de la Guerra (ISW, en sus siglas en inglés), es probable que el ministerio ruso de Defensa intente "culpar a los funcionarios (separatistas prorrusos) y al personal movilizado por su mala seguridad operativa". 

*Pese a las promesas de Orbán, Hungría pagó en octubre por el gas de Rusia un 8% más que el precio europeo *a pesar de que Moscú había prometido venderlo a Budapest por la quinta parte del valor comerciado en Europa, informa este martes el diario digital independiente Népszava y recoge la agencia EFE.
El rotativo resalta que según los datos oficiales de la Oficina Central de Estadísticas húngara (KSH), en octubre de 2022 Hungría pagó a Gazprom un precio de 2.493 euros por mil metros cúbicos, un 8% más que la media del precio del gas natural al que se comerció el mismo mes en el mercado de referencia para Europa, el holandés TTF, que fue de 2.305 euros/mil metros cúbicos.
El primer ministro magiar, Viktor Orbán, es considerado el líder comunitario mejor aliado de Moscú, ha logrado que su país haya quedado exento de aplicar el tope al precio del gas importado de Rusia que han adoptado en diciembre el resto de los socios de la UE junto a las potencias del G7 y otros países. Hungría se ha opuesto a esa medida debido a su gran dependencia energética del gas de Rusia, pues compra de allí el 65% de lo que consume.

*Al menos 3 muertos y 11 heridos en el último ataque masivo ruso en Ucrania en las últimas 24 horas*, informan este martes las agencias locales ucranianas. Los ataques rusos afectaron a* ocho regiones* en el este, sur y norte del país, según las autoridades locales citadas por el medio The Kyiv Independent.
Las tropas rusas atacaron en 79 ocasiones las áreas liberadas del sur de la región de Jersón con artillería, sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple (MLRS), morteros y proyectiles de tanques, matando a dos personas e hiriendo a nueve, informó este martes el gobernador regional, Yaroslav Yanushevych.
Las fuerzas rusas mataron también a una persona en Bajmut, hirieron a otra en Druzhkivka y otra más en Kramatorsk, según el gobernador de la región de Donetsk, Pavlo Kyrylenko, donde se encuentra esas localidades del este ucraniano. Rusia llegó a atacar diez asentamientos en la región, dañando una pista de hielo, un hotel, una estación de autobuses, una iglesia, edificios agrícolas y casas privadas, según Kyrylenko.
Los militares rusos atacaron igualmente 19 asentamientos urbanos cerca de la frontera entre Rusia y Ucrania en el noreste del país, en la región de Járkov, dañando viviendas civiles y provocando incendios, según el gobernador regional, Oleh Syniehubov. 

Rusia destruye un *pabellón de hockey sobre hielo en la ciudad de Druzhkivka* (R.D.Donetsk). En un ataque con misiles el lunes, según ha reportado la Federación de hockey sobre hielo de Ucrania, después de informes anteriores que avanzaban que un misil golpeó la ciudad e hirió a dos personas.
"Desde el comienzo de la guerra, los ocupantes rusos han destruido cinco estadios de hielo", asegura la Federación en su canal de Telegram. Reuters no pudo verificar esta información de forma independiente. Fedor Ilyenko, gerente del club de hockey sobre hielo que utilizaba el recinto, ha asegurado en Facebook que el lugar también había albergado la escuela de hockey y patinaje artístico más grande de Ucrania. Era "más que un edificio", según sus palabras.


Spoiler: Mucho más



Ya saben que había mucho más



*Kiev asegura haber causado "500 bajas" a las tropas de Rusia en Jersón *"Las bajas entre las fuerzas invasoras se sitúan en unos 500 muertos y heridos", dice el balance difundido este martes a través de la cuenta en Facebook del Estado Mayor General de las FFAA de Ucrania. Las cifras se refieren a la ofensiva que empezó la noche del sábado 31 en una de las áreas ocupadas por los rusos de Jersón, que prosiguió el domingo y también en lunes en distintas localidades de esa zona. De acuerdo con ese informe, la artillería ucraniana está atacando "de forma eficaz" las posiciones rusas y está además neutralizando los drones lanzados por los rusas contra las suyas.

*Algunos países de la OTAN, a favor de aumentar su gasto en Defensa *en los próximos meses, ya que algunos de ellos piden convertir el objetivo del 2% en una cifra mínima, según ha manifestado el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, a la agencia de noticias alemana DPA y cita a su vez la agencia Reuters. Stoltenberg ha añadido que encabezaría esas negociaciones. "Nos reuniremos, tendremos reuniones ministeriales, tendremos conversaciones en las capitales", ha manifestado. No dijo qué países de la OTAN pedían un objetivo más ambicioso, según DPA.


----------



## Iskra (4 Ene 2023)

*En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100089209420075/posts/pfbid023t4NiBF7B7jHH63mkJEhKDyDQAiS95yZmDiyRqGtPPR87xinxtyaARY5EyxPF87hl/?mibextid=Nif5oz

*TOS-1A "Solntsepek"* apoya a la 1.ª Brigada de Guardias de Slavyansk de la 1.ª AC de las Fuerzas Rusas en el área de Vodyanoye. Un impacto de proyectiles "Solntsepek" eleva las temperaturas en más de 2.000 °C. La temperatura ideal para la desnazificación. Video
El* tuit* de la Verjovna Rada de Ucrania, dedicado al* cumpleaños de Stepan Bandera*, fue* borrado* tras una conversación entre los primeros ministros de Ucrania y Polonia. Ucrania es un país de valientes... (dicen ellos). Foto
Video tras la llegada anoche al interior del *"Ice Arena" en Druzhkovka*. Dice Ucrania que no había nadie...pero todo está lleno de colchones. Ellos no mienten nunca, mienten siempre. Video
Por tu madre, la peste y el cólera. Foto
Un *aeródromo militar ucraniano fue alcanzado* por un ataque con misiles, con edificios en llamas y varios cazas Mig-29 dañados por explosiones. Video
Los canales ucranianos informan que el seguidor de Adolf,* Oleg Yurchenko ha sido eliminado en Artemovsk.* Creó un juego en las escuelas para fomentar la rusofobia entre los niños. Pensé que era Lech Walesa. Foto
En el *momento del ataque *que se muestra en este video, se estaba descargando un escalón con dos lanzadores Himars MLRS, cuatro lanzadores Czech Vampire y municiones. También en este tren viajaban hombres ucranianos movilizados que habían sido trasladados para reabastecer. Video
Un *mercenario francés, Maxim Bronchain*, 32 años, que luchó para las FAU y perdió una pierna en las batallas en Ucrania, se quejó de que se quedó sin ayuda de la Embajada de Francia en Kiev. Como resultado de la explosión de la mina, perdió la pierna izquierda y actualmente está recibiendo tratamiento en Estrasburgo. La embajada de su país no le brindó ningún apoyo luego de que resultó gravemente herido. "Francia envía a Ucrania muchos equipos y dinero, pero no ayuda a los ciudadanos franceses que realmente necesitan ayuda". Foto
Los medios locales publican un video del* incendio después de la explosión en el Ice Arena en Druzhkovka*. El director general del club de hockey "Donbass" Fedor Ilyenko confirmó el impacto en la arena. Se informa que personal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estaba allí. Video
*Foto: La respuesta rusa.* Los ataques tuvieron como objetivo una posición del personal de la AFU en el edificio de la arena de hielo de Altair y un hangar improvisado cerca de la estación de tren cerca del Hotel Man utilizado por mercenarios y periodistas extranjeros. Más de 200 miembros de varias formaciones ucranianas se encontraban dentro del Altair en el momento del ataque.
Informes dicen que HIMARS MLRS y sus municiones se estaban descargando en la estación, y que también había mercenarios extranjeros allí. La fuerza de la explosión y la detonación secundaria, indican que la instalación fue golpeada con precisión.
Pista de hielo: 48.613865,37.526943 Hangar: 48.62570191635542, 37.547493884987055 Periodistas franceses: 48.626951001433675, 37.547948044683345 La explosión de la pista de hielo se vio en vivo y en directo en una televisión francesa. 







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ene 2023)

Los rusos elevan la cifra de muertos de 63 a 89. Otras fuentes lo elevan a 270










Названа причина трагедии в Макеевке, где при ударе ВСУ погибли 89 российских военных


С официальным заявлением по этому поводу выступили в Минобороны РФ




www.kp.ru






Nombrada la causa de la tragedia en Makeevka, donde 89 soldados rusos fueron asesinados por la APU

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Названа причина трагедии в Макеевке, где при ударе ВСУ погибли 89 российских военных


----------



## GuidoVonList (4 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Vamos que no.
> 
> 2003
> 
> ...



Comparando el presupuesto de 60 bill ruso con uno 20 veces superior y financiado con la impresora de la moneda reserva mundial de valor.

Has descubierto la pólvora. El agua moja.


----------



## trichetin (4 Ene 2023)

delhierro dijo:


> No es por nada pero si quieren tirar a dar, los alojamientos estan más llenos de noche. Hay cosas que son raras en esta guerra, pero raras de cojones.



Tengo entendido que ese hotel sería utilizado de cuartel general (alguno en Madrid se utilizó para lo mismo en la guerra civil).

En ese caso, como objetivo militar es valioso durante el día con reuniones de expertos, altos mandos...


----------



## trichetin (4 Ene 2023)

Honkler dijo:


> Me cuesta entender que haya rusos étnicos que odien de esa forma a Rusia…



La mitad de los etarras se apellidan García y González.
Y los de la otra mitad, no tenían ningún problema en asesinar gente con _ocho apellidos vascos_.

El problema se llama ideología.


----------



## España1 (4 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Sería un hito histórico que el Imperio Otomano y el Ruso se aliaran en una guerra.



por eso no pasará. La OTAN no es tonta


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> por eso no pasará. La OTAN no es tonta



No pasará porque el que no es tonto es Erdogan y le interesa nadar y guardar la ropa. Porque lo que es la Otan muy lista no está demostrando ser con todo esto, la verdad.


----------



## Javier Garrido (4 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> Es evidente. Una cosa es pasar el rato en un foro tratando de informarse o especulando y otra llevar a cabo una operación militar ( y, ojo, política, deplomática y económica).. Y ojo, pónganle el nombre que quieran: guerra de cuarta o quinta generación, operación especial o lo que quieran, pero ya no es una guerra clásica los resultados, pues ya se irán viendo. Y las consecuencias, pues igual en un futuro más lejano.
> 
> *Yevgeny Prigozhin respondió a las preguntas de los periodistas sobre la tragedia en Makeyevka.*
> “Las preguntas son todas muy buenas. Pero, lamentablemente, no puedo dar una respuesta pública a ninguna de estas preguntas, ya que mi respuesta pública será el motivo del próximo golpe. Para mayor claridad, sugiero que cuelguen un cartel de tiempos de guerra que diga “No hables”
> ...



Eso del silencio mal, no se de que corriente seras, es seguro que no es la mia, eso pinta a franquismo, la verdad no tiene que preocupar a ningun gobierno, y si le preocupa, que se coma el marron.


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El número de militares rusos asesinados en Makiivka asciende a 89 personas
> 
> *El ejército ruso destruyó el sistema de cohetes HIMARS desde el cual se lanzó el ataque*



Joder, que pena da rusia. Hay países subsaharianos con más dignidad que ese engendro.


----------



## Simo Hayha (4 Ene 2023)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Comparando el presupuesto de 60 bill ruso con uno 20 veces superior y financiado con la impresora de la moneda reserva mundial de valor.



Está claro, rusia no tiene nada que hacer. Lo mejor que puede hacer es rendirse y ceder territorios a Ucrania y los países NATO como compensación de guerra.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Egam (4 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Se habla mucho del frio pero el frio es realmente peligroso con humedad, si lleva ropa suficiente seca e impermeable a la nieve puedes aguantar el frio.
> 
> Si nieva como la nieve entra en contacto con tu cuerpo se funde y te empapas, es importante evitar que la ropa entre en contacto con la nieve o que sea totalmente impermeable, puedes pasar más frio a unos 3ºC con humedad que a -10ºC en un ambiento seco.





NS 4 dijo:


> Yo de joven trabaje durante una semana a menos de 20 celsius bajo cero, por la noche menos -28 a -30...
> Creo que alguna vez lo conte por aqui. Con unas montoneras de nieve a los lados de las carreteras que parecia ibas por tuneles.
> 
> Recuerdo estar contando granadas de mortero para destruccion...y sudar y sentir calor en el bunker en el que trabajabamos...me acerque a mirar el higrometro termometro...y habia -11C.
> ...



Mi experiencia en Canadá a menos de -15 grados, es que el aire se seca al pasar del exterior al interior.
Teníamos que poner el humidificador en casa. A veces oías crujir los muebles de los cambios de humedad.

Y fuera, a menos de -20, el vaho se cristalizada y se te pegaban las pestañas al cerrar los ojos.
No podías estar a gusto más de 5-10 min fuera, y eso yendo bien preparado.

Todos los coches con ruedas de invierno (obligatorio desde Noviembre hasta Abril) y la mayoría con tracción integral.
El coche por las mañanas había que calentarlo 5-10 min para poder entrar.
Recuerdo el crujir constante del suelo con la nieve congelada al conducir.

Los socavones en el suelo de un año al otro espectaculares. El tarmac se destruía de +30 a -40 y las sales químicas+grava. También era por Quebec y tienen sus "cosillas" con la corrupción.

En fin, el general invierno cuando apreta no es una broma.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> El almacenamiento está lleno...porque siguen comprándole a Rusia.
> Ni potencia eólica ni pollas
> Compra de gas licuado y por tubería, en rublos. Ni más, ni menos.



nos está faltando un vidio tuneado de Putin y Surovikin cantando el DESPACITOOOOOOOO o algo pa rematar el tema


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Este subforo se llama GUERRA MUNDIAL y se habla de guerra,igual que en el atico se hablan de las relaciones hombre-mujer y no de la bajada o subida del paro.
> 
> Ya tienes un subforo llamado "economia" para hablar de economia y alli hay un hilo con chincheta en donde se habla de las consecuencias economicas de la guerra de Ucrania.
> 
> 15 añazos aqui inventando autoestima macaca y ni siquiera sabes cual es el lugar para hablar de cada cosa.



óigame como forero mítico tengo derecho a offtopics y lo sabe además no abuso de ellos y ustec también así que no me sea vago y suelte algún offtopic


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Martok dijo:


> El problema que tenemos es que tanto el Kremlin como Zhongnanhai no han querido una guerra abierta, su estrategia es de conseguir un agotamiento económico de occidente las razones son múltiples y compresibles. Esto hace que occidente consciente de ello abiertamente busque una guerra abierta con sucesivas escaladas en las provocaciones.
> 
> Es muy significativo las declaraciones de Merkel y Hollande, políticos retirados que perfectamente podría permanecer en silencio ajenos al conflicto pero mandan un mensaje claro, cualquier negociación solo servirá para toma el pelo a Moscu.
> 
> ...



si eso me pone ustec a Matreya como presidente de la mesa negociadora y tal om om om dame jamon mode budista off


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)

Vale, será propaganda, pero es verosímil


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> NO.
> 
> Este error es algo absurdo... cual es el PIB y los fondos financieros que tiene occidente... pongamos que algo así como unos 10 a 20 PIB mundiales más o menos es lo que circula por el mundo siendo MUUUUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYY CONSERVADOR en fondos financieros...
> 
> ...



si me pongo en plan star trek buscando lantanio pa venderlo caro a los ferengi, yo obviamente me cargaría los fondos por orden de riqueza de los poseedores pangándoles entre cero y nada como compensación


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

Se está librando una guerra contra el Imperio USAno en la OMC con 127 de sus 164 miembros
firmes contra el incumplimiento de las resoluciones dictadas en su contra. Y esos 127 crecerán
tras la reacción a la Ley que se han montadoen EEUU de Reducción de la Inflación. 


Global Times


...
y Global Times...


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> "Me comprais...."Encima hablando en plural para esconderte detras de tu pandi.
> 
> Llevais 10 meses de humillacion maxima y aun seguis creyendo que teneis algo de idea de lo que esta pasando o haciendo vaticinios que obviamente no se cumplen porque se basan mas en la autoestima que en la logica.
> 
> ...



me temo que Surovikin tiene un plan B en Eroski que neutraliza esos malvados planes tuyos


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Con lo que vale uno cualesquiera de esos se compra 100 geranios iraníes, un desperdicio de recursos esos juguetes.



el armamento es como todo mucho powerpointismo vidios de simulación digital pruebas que favorecen al armamento con blanco estático pero a la hora de la verdad pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Excusatio non petita acusatio manifesta.
> 
> Nadie habló de tí. Pero tú ya tienes claro que es lo que haces.
> 
> ...



hombre saber esos datos es muy difícil o imposible actualmente, como tampoco ustec sabe cómo esta su vecina más sexy en ropa interior y tal


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> De donde se van a sacar los recursos para los fondos PONZI? De donde se han sacado toda la vida,* de la impresora, el dólar es la primera moneda de reserva mundial, la segunda el euro, el remimbi y el rublo no están ni estarán por lo menos por 50 años, la subida de tipos de interés está obligando a los paises endeudados en monedas QUE NO imprimen a succionar dolares, euros o yenes para cubrir los vencimientos de esa deuda, aun a costa del hambre de sus pueblos, no haber pedido prestado(presidente Jorge Baltlle Ibáñez dixit)*, Roma tardó en caer 400 años, el Imperio Americano no tardará ni la mitad, caerá, pero no lo veremos ninguno de los presentes en el hilo, son muy listos, y capaces de cualquier cosa para mantener su poder, saludos.



hay que utilizar entonces el mortadelo como moneda de reserva u qué?


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _Veo que tu también has leído a LeCarre_



y tú eres nuestro hombre en al Stavka o algo


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Martok dijo:


> Impresoras...... no hay mas.
> 
> Un ejemplo, si Rusia y China decretaran un embargo general a occidente este colapsaría en poco tiempo, ¿Porque no se hace? Existe la tesis que los cierres en China por covi en realidades es una estrategia soterrada de un embargo controlados contra occidente a modo de preavisos.
> 
> Hay muchas cosas que están pasando y no nos enteremos, ese seria nuestro objetivo escarbar información.



na te destacamos como espía ante los chinos empieza seducir secretarias de ministros ya o algo


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo también surgí del frío.



vamos que tu mama te puso Iván de nombre y tal


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Si cojones, que el frío está bien para la nomenclatura pero a mí que me ponga gofio.



no nos ocultes lo de la canariona cariñosa que te pesco eh...


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ene 2023)

Al general invierno lo han degradado a cabo. Como vuelvan aquellos días de 40 bajo cero de los años 40 del siglo pasado no quedaban ni los zorros plateados.

Se pronostican los 5 días más fríos del siglo y no llega ni a menos 30









«Самая холодная пятидневка XXI века»: Синоптик Вильфанд назвал даты аномальной стужи в Москве


Синоптик Вильфанд спрогнозировал в Москве «самую холодную пятидневку» века с 6 января 2023 года




www.msk.kp.ru






*El período de cinco días más frío del siglo XXI”: el pronosticador Vilfand nombró las fechas de frío anormal en Moscú*

El pronosticador Vilfand predijo en Moscú el “período de cinco días más frío” del siglo a partir del 6 de enero de 2023


*Para el final de la semana, se espera un récord de menos 28-29 grados*. Según Vilfand, nunca ha habido un período de cinco días tan frío en el centro de Rusia en el siglo XXI. El clima anormal cubrirá el territorio europeo del país.

El meteorólogo explicó ese clima por el hecho de que un área de alta presión se está moviendo hacia la capital, así como el aire frío que se formó en las regiones polares.


RÉCORDS TEMPERATURA MOSCU


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (4 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Vamos que no.
> 
> 2003
> 
> ...



Simple, demasiado simple, y no solo me refiero al argumento, habrá que extenderlo a su creador
1º Irak era un país devastado por años de sanciones que ya habian provocado cientos de miles de muertes por falta de medicamentos y servicios esenciales
2º Era un país con un cúpula militar en descomposición y desmoralizado, algo que nunca se cuenta.
3º Su defensa aerea habia sido destruida 10 años antes
4º Los gUSAnos entraron arrasando todo, especialmente infraestructuras civiles desde el primer momento
5º Y lo que es mas importante, no recibió ayuda de NADIE
imagínese que Rusia entonces hubiera facilitado 10000 misiles C/C kornet, 5000 misiles antiaereos portátiles y 100000 cohetes C/C RPG 29 con su respectivos lanzadores. A ver hasta donde hubieran llegado los gUSAnos y a que precio.
Y con eso no seria la 1/10 parte del apoyo que ha dado la OTAN a Ucrania









De la Ignorancia y de la Estupidez


«Solo hay dos cosas infinitas, el universo y la estupidez humana….. y lo primero no es seguro» Albert Einstein. 3 tardes más de Economía




3tde.es













La cárcel de ladrillo. La gran estafa inmobiliaria en España


Durante la burbuja el precio de la vivienda fue artificialmente hinchado para lograr mayores ganancias a costa de los ciudadanos




3tde.es


----------



## coscorron (4 Ene 2023)

frangelico dijo:


> De todos modos no pasaría nada por perder una docena de los más viejos a cambio de hacer grandes destrozos o romper por fin esos puentes y algo más. Que la guerra esta es un poco de quiero y no puedo.



Os estáis pensando que tirar los puentes es la panacea pero los rios y los suministros llegan incluso con los puentes derribados porque existen transbordadores y puentes de pontones. Si esto era posible incluso en la WWII ahora mismo también lo es. Si tu tiras todos los puentes sobre el Dnieper complicas la operación de llegada de suministros y refuerzos en un punto y jodes la vida a la población civil en varios puntos más pero las batllas siguen porque los suministros y las reservas seguirían llegando.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> PIM-PIM; mi amado Khan es la pasta y la de cualquier ciduadano con dos dedos de frente... imagino que como no la tienes te da igual, así que...
> 
> Los europeos ya hemos palmado este año UN MES DE SALARIO para tú estupidez y la de gente como tú, que lo grabe es que estén gerenciando la OTAN igual que los viejales del Kremlin gerenciaron su país...
> 
> ...



esto se soluciona creando al Andorrana Gas & Oil que haga las compras de petróleo y gas ruso de toda Europa y ya


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> Hace cuatro o cinco años se publicó en varios hilos que Calópez había vendido el foro y ahora está en otras manos. Anónimas.
> 
> Quizá algún forero tenga mejor memoria que yo y pueda dar más detalles. O desmentirlo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, tengan cuidado con lo que escriben aquí, tanto como en cualquier sitio de internet e incluso un poco más.



dudamos entre 

1-Rostschlid
2-Soros
3 conjura judeo masónica


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si necesitáis que un tarado os traiga información sobre Ucrania, es que:
> 
> a) Sois igual de tarados que el susodicho
> b) No sabéis buscar información en cualquier medio occidental, que es pro otan, y por tanto, dice las mismas o peores polladas que dicen los que ensucian el hilo constantemente.
> ...



ha subido mucho el índice de ukranianas buscando curro en Moscú?


----------



## Hal8995 (4 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Os estáis pensando que tirar los puentes es la panacea pero los rios y los suministros llegan incluso con los puentes derribados porque existen transbordadores y puentes de pontones. Si esto era posible incluso en la WWII ahora mismo también lo es. Si tu tiras todos los puentes sobre el Dnieper complicas la operación de llegada de suministros y refuerzos en un punto y jodes la vida a la población civil en varios puntos más pero las batllas siguen porque los suministros y las reservas seguirían llegando.



Ya....y quien ha dicho que los rusos enviarán un regimiento de bruñidores para sacarle brillo a los pontones y un equipo de mecánicos para mantener los ferrys ?

Vamos a ver :

1. Cuando destruyes los puentes ahogas el suministro minimo un 70% amén de aumentar el coste y la mano de obra . Ya el numero de camiones que necesitas para sustituir un tren y la gasolina q quemas no te quiero ni contar.

2. Los pontones son muy escasos. SI LOS BOMBARDEAS y acabas con ellos YA NO QUEDA NADA. El rio tiene 200-300 de anchura además y harían falta miles de tramos flotantes a empalmar para sustituir a todos los puentes.Su paso por ello es lento, se puede aprovechar para hacer el tiro al plato cuando pasen los camiones cargaditos.

3. Los ferrys son fácilmemte hundibles , PA SIEMPRE, difíciles de sustituir además pues no pasan por las presas.

Una vez eliminados los puentes y con mantenimiento aéreo limpiando el río anulas el suministro. Solo pasarian municiones con la barca y tirando de la cuerda ....como ya hemos visto en esta guerra en algunos ríos menores.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Me permito añadirle la versión gráfica del nivel actual de la reserva eestratégica gringa. Instructiva e inquietante. Hagan sus apuestas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314858



más o menos como la gráfica sexual de algún forero y no señalo oiga


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Esto puede indicar:
> 
> 
> Que se avecina una ostia en forma recesiva de las que no se olvidan.
> ...



va ser un todo al mismo tiempo u algo


----------



## coscorron (4 Ene 2023)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ya....y quien ha dicho que los rusos enviarán un regimiento de bruñidores para sacarle brillo a los pontones y un equipo de mecánicos para mantener los ferrys ?
> 
> Vamos a ver :
> 
> ...



No estamos en desacuerdo porque yo no he dicho que no se dificulte la operativa de suministro. Pero con pequeños matices, el primero de ellos es que los ferrys y los pontones del Dnieper son facilmente hundibles. No lo son porque la aviación rusa no ha demostrado tener el control del espacio aereo en Ucrania. Seamos realistas, ahora mismo a la aviación no le da para hacer esas operaciones en el Dnieper porque le llega para cubrir su espacio aereo y realizar algunas operaciones muy arriesgadas de apoyo cercano. Los pontones que se destruyen en rios menores estan en la línea del frente o muy cercanos y al alcance de la artilleria pesada los pontones que se construirían en el Dnieper estan fuera del alcance de la artilleria del frente. Si Rusia tuviera la superioridad aerea que tu comentas no le haría falta bombardear los puentes del Dnieper, simplemente patrullando las carreteras que llegan a Bakhmut cortarías por completo el suministro pero la realidad de esta guerra es que los aviones rusos llegan hasta a unos cuatro o cinco kilometros del frente volando a baja cota, descargan en la distancia lo que pueden y como pueden y se vuelven porque entrar volando sobre el frente ucraniano es ya muy peligroso así que sobrevolar el Dnieper para bombardear ferrys ni hablamos. Los tanques ucranianos los destruyen los drones y la artilleria, si hubiera superioridad aerea estaríamos viendo video tras video de tanques alcanzados por SU-25 o SU-35 y no habría ni una sola pieza de artilleria disparando en un radio de cincuenta kilometros alrededor de Bakhmut ahora mismo pero no eso no ocurre y es por algo y ese algo nos guste o no es que no hay superioridad aerea.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Ene 2023)

NS 4 dijo:


> Yo de joven trabaje durante una semana a menos de 20 celsius bajo cero, por la noche menos -28 a -30...
> Creo que alguna vez lo conte por aqui. Con unas montoneras de nieve a los lados de las carreteras que parecia ibas por tuneles.
> 
> Recuerdo estar contando granadas de mortero para destruccion...y sudar y sentir calor en el bunker en el que trabajabamos...me acerque a mirar el higrometro termometro...y habia -11C.
> ...




De pipiolo fui a hacer una salida a montaña y tuve que dormir en un hangar de tren porque se hizo de noche y no pudimos llegar al refugio. Dejé un cartucho de gas a la intemperie y se congeló, desde entonces cuando he hecho alguno duermo con el gas dentro del saco. No sabía lo de las mezclas de gases para alta montaña siendo menor de edad.

Esto viene porque estos días algún soldado de los dos bandos morirá de frío por alguna tontería debido a la inexperiencia. Pero en una semana volverán a normalizarse las temperaturas y habrá que soportar a los otaneros que sí tal y cual.

Para mí lo realmente importante será ver como soportan el stress térmico las armas cedidas por usanos y UE, de un calor por encima de 200 grados seguramente (@fulcrum29smt sabrá) a un -30 inmediatamente, esto va destrozar mecanismos y mecánica de vehículos, ipso-facto y/o a la larga.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Como en medio de una guerra, pille a alguien usando el puto movil.
> 
> SE LO METERÉ POR EL CULO.



la game boy se puede llevar?


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo que no me explico es como siguen tanto rusos como ucranianos concentrando tropas en edificios. Desde el atentado de Beirut que los de Septiembre Negro mataron un cerro de marines americanos es un principio FUNDAMENTAL esparcir las tropas para si viene un pepinazo, aminorar los daños. Al inicio de la guerra los rusos le metieron una lluvia de misiles a un campamento con 60 muertos.
> 
> Pero es que siguen unos y otros cometiendo ese fallo garrafal.



la verdad esta guerra es una mezcolanza extraña créame, han cambiado muchas cosas mientras otras no, trincheras y artillería permanecen, han irrumpido los drones con fuerzas, fren te casi estático y picadora de carne estilo I guerra mundial, frente económico con más importancia que el bélico etc..


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> dudamos entre
> 
> 1-Rostschlid
> 2-Soros
> 3 conjura judeo masónica



_Si unes los puntos 1 y 2 te sale el punto 3._


----------



## dabuti (4 Ene 2023)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
4 ENE, 00:44
*Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyen las bases de MLRS e HIMARS desde las que se bombardeó la escuela de Makeyevka - Ministerio de Defensa*
"Además, un sitio de despliegue temporal de una unidad de la 'Legión Extranjera' fue atacado en el área de Maslovka, donde más de 130 mercenarios extranjeros fueron destruidos", dijo el primer subdirector del Departamento Político-Militar Principal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, teniente general Sergey. Sevryukov añadido

PERSONAL DE OPERACIONES MILITARES ESPECIALES, 4 de enero. /TASS/. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han destruido con el fuego de respuesta el sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple del ejército ucraniano que atacaba a Makeyevka, dijo a los periodistas el primer subjefe del Departamento Político-Militar Principal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, el teniente general Sergey Sevryukov.
"El sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, con el que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas habían bombardeado Makeyevka, fue destruido por el fuego de respuesta", dijo el general.
Como resultado de los ataques aéreos y con misiles contra material en la zona de la estación de tren Druzhkovka de la República Popular de Donetsk, se destruyeron cuatro lanzadores HIMARS, cuatro unidades RM-70 MLRS, más de 800 proyectiles de cohetes y ocho vehículos, y más de dos cien nacionalistas ucranianos y mercenarios extranjeros fueron asesinados, dijo Sevryukov.
"Además, un sitio de despliegue temporal de una unidad de la 'Legión Extranjera' fue atacado en el área de Maslovka, donde más de 130 mercenarios extranjeros fueron destruidos", añadió.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Eso solo lo usaran creo si piensan iniciar un nuevo frente sin densidad de población, digamos que en el Norte y Centro de Ucrania.



cómo vas en liguilla de petanca de la casa del jubilado campeón un abrazo


----------



## EGO (4 Ene 2023)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Simple, demasiado simple, y no solo me refiero al argumento, habrá que extenderlo a su creador
> 1º Irak era un país devastado por años de sanciones que ya habian provocado cientos de miles de muertes por falta de medicamentos y servicios esenciales
> 2º Era un país con un cúpula militar en descomposición y desmoralizado, algo que nunca se cuenta.
> 3º Su defensa aerea habia sido destruida 10 años antes
> ...



Que no me cuentes tu vida,tio,que por ahi alguien ha dicho que un despliegue de 300k tios no se veia desde hace 80 años y yo te he puesto uno de 2003: 309.000 hombres en pleno desierto y en el otro lado del mundo en cuestion de semanas,con el desafio logistico que es eso.Tener que llevarlo todo por barco y avion hasta el desierto de Arabaia Saudita y el norte de Turquia.

Y sin que faltara ni un cartucho de municion,ni un misil, ni una gota de combustible.

Mientras tanto Rusia para movilizar 300k tios va a necesitar 1 año entero y no es capaz de darle a los soldados ni un botiquin en condiciones.

Sois un chiste andante.¿A mi que coño me importara que nadie ayudara a los irakies?

Estamos hablando de despliegues...asi que aplicate el cuento del articulito ese de marras que has colgado sobre la ignorancia,porque no sabias ni por donde iban lo tiros por no leer lo que los demas escriben.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Muchos ejjjjpertos se creen que esto de mover cientos de miles de soldados y logística es como mover el ratón y el ordenador.
> 
> El mundo no ha visto una movilización como esta de soldados, desde hace más de 80 años. Y en menos de 100.000 km cuadrados.



yo es que cuando pienso en esas cosas primero pienso en la logística y luego en el ejercito llámame rarito pero es así.


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

La tragedia de Makeevka


El domingo, 1 de enero, pasado apenas un minuto de la medianoche, HIMARS ucranianos impactaron directamente contra el edificio de una escuela vocacional de Makeevka, una ciudad a escasos kilómetros…




slavyangrad.es











La tragedia de Makeevka


04/01/2023


El domingo, 1 de enero, pasado apenas un minuto de la medianoche, HIMARS ucranianos impactaron directamente contra el edificio de una escuela vocacional de Makeevka, una ciudad a escasos kilómetros de Donetsk y, por lo tanto, a la vista de las tropas ucranianas. Rusia afirmó inicialmente haber recuperado, los cuerpos de 63 reclutas, jóvenes rusos llamados a filas a raíz de la movilización iniciada tras la debacle de Járkov y a los que las autoridades no han sabido proteger siquiera en sus bases. La destrucción completa del edificio y la enorme cantidad de personas allí congregadas -fuera o no para una fiesta, algo irrelevante teniendo en cuenta el momento y la fecha en la que se produjo el ataque, evidentemente preparado de antemano- hacía pensar que la cifra sería mucho más elevada. Hoy, Rusia ha actualizado las cifras a 89 fallecidos.

El incidente muestra un grave fallo en la seguridad de las tropas, situadas en un lugar conocido por Ucrania, cercano al frente y en el que se concentraba un número excesivo de personas, un blanco fácil para el fuego enemigo. Ucrania, que ha reivindicado y se ha jactado del ataque, no ha tenido que responder a preguntas sobre la similitud de este ataque con el bombardeo de la cárcel de Elenovka, donde murieron decenas de prisioneros de guerra ucranianos y en el que Kiev culpó a Moscú de bombardear su propio territorio. Rusia, por su parte, no solo tendrá que depurar responsabilidades, sino que deberá aceptar una situación que aparentemente sigue sin comprender completamente: Ucrania cuenta con la capacidad de perseguir a las tropas rusas en gran parte del territorio bajo control ruso y cualquier error de seguridad puede llevar a tragedias de esta magnitud. Los hechos han causado un enorme enfado en Rusia incluso entre sectores favorables a la intervención militar y prensa afín, de ahí que Moscú no haya tenido siquiera la opción de negar o minimizar los hechos.

Las críticas no se han hecho esperar y más allá de la exigencia de depuración de responsabilidades, varios de esos comentarios se dirigen precisamente a minimizar errores básicos que ponen en riesgo las vidas de los jóvenes reclutas llamados a filas, soldados profesionales rusos, miembros de los ejércitos de las Repúblicas Populares, voluntarios y también de la población civil a la que deben proteger de los bombardeos ucranianos. Pero si Rusia no es capaz de proteger correctamente a sus tropas, difícilmente va a ser capaz de proteger, por ejemplo, a la población de Makeevka o a la de Donetsk.

A raíz de lo ocurrido, el corresponsal Dmitry Steshin, que ha pasado meses en el frente y que ha cubierto la guerra en Donbass desde sus inicios en Slavyansk en 2014 se refería a un comentario de Alexander Jodakovsky, fundador del batallón Vostok y en la guerra también desde sus primeros días, como autoridad en la cuestión de la seguridad de las tropas y en el qué hacer en el contexto de guerra. La realidad es que quienes han luchado en Donbass desde el inicio de la guerra llevan ocho años de ventaja a quienes actualmente preparan la guerra desde lejanos despachos.

El comentario de Dmitry Steshin:

_Alexander Jodakovsky sobre la tragedia en Makeevka. Él es una de las pocas personas con capacidad para evaluar esta sangrienta historia, porque sé de primera mano qué medidas se toman en Vostok para impedir que estas cosas ocurran. Incluso en la línea del frente. No es ninguna coincidencia que lo primero que hiciera en el lejano febrero de 2022 fuera el camuflaje de invierno y que en verano tenía una red de camuflaje para el coche que tapaba completamente uno o más vehículos. 

Las medidas de seguridad son elementales, he aquí cómo ver la televisión. Instalarse en edificios con impactos para evitar las posibilidades de resultar ser blanco de nuevo e impedir que los soldados usen generadores por la noche o durante apagones son aspectos básicos. El siguiente nivel es no preparar “un párking en el supermercado” en los lugares en los que se toman decisiones. Cambiar de lugares en los que se recibe a los soldados de rotación, tener diferentes puntos de acceso a las posiciones, comprobar siempre lugares en los que camuflarse con ayuda del equipamiento de reconocimiento aéreo…

Da la sensación de que la tragedia de Makeevka servirá como base para organizar los actos. Una vez más, tenemos que estar agradecidos a los luchadores de salón, que han pasado dos días atragantándose con las ensaladas mientras los ucranianos distribuían las más alocadas teorías y marcaban la agenda. No se encontró a los culpables hasta el segundo día y han sido los muertos y heridos_ [Rusia afirma que el uso de teléfonos móviles hizo posible el ataque y Ucrania se jacta de ello, aunque es más que cuestionable que Ucrania no supiera que esa escuela estaba siendo utilizada como base]._ Los propagandistas ucranianos no podrían imaginar ni en sueños tal regalo._

Horas antes, Alexander Jodakovsky, que ha vivido en el frente los años en los que la RPD, con escasos recursos, tenía que proteger -algo que no siempre ha hecho con éxito, como muestran los asesinatos de figuras tan importantes como Zajarchenko, Motorola o Givi- a toda costa a su personal y equipamiento, se refirió así a lo ocurrido en Makeevka:

_Cuando ocurren cosas como las de Makeevka, la impotencia te sobrepasa. Impotencia no por el enemigo, sino por nosotros mismos. Derrotaremos al enemigo solo si nos ganamos a nosotros mismos. Sabíamos que nuestros puntos de destino permanente estaban en la lista de objetivos a matar y tomamos medidas para minimizar al máximo la presencia de personal en ellos. Es obvio que atacaran las acumulaciones, ¿no haríamos lo mismo nosotros? Lo que ha ocurrido no puede cambiarse. Es posible prevenir que vuelva a ocurrir, pero si no se toman medidas después de esta tragedia, la responsabilidad recaerá ante todo en aquellas personas cuya inacción ha llevado a estas consecuencias.

Comandar no es dirigir la batalla bajo presión, no es tomar decisiones en un sótano con problemas constantes de conexión, cuando la situación cambia cada minuto. Es sentarse en una habitación caliente y sin humedad y molestarse en pensar en las posibles consecuencias o actuar según unas normas simples. En condiciones de acumulación de recursos cerca de la línea del frente, es decir, en la zona de combate, hay más de una escuela vocacional de Makeevka en peligro. Sabemos que sigue habiendo lugares de acumulación de personal que son conocidos por el enemigo y estamos esperando a la reacción de las autoridades militares. Si no ocurre y hay otro ataque enemigo, el fracaso solo podrá ser entendido como traición_.

Los mensajes de Steshin o Jodakovsky, que conocen la guerra desde que comenzó y que han defendido la intervención rusa desde febrero de 2022, son significativos: frente a la apatía y falta de pensamiento propio que la prensa occidental adjudica a la población rusa, destaca estos días la ira por la forma en que las autoridades no han logrado proteger mínimamente a las tropas. Ese descontento no parte solo de quienes son contrarios a la guerra, sino fundamentalmente desde quienes acusan a las autoridades políticas y militares del país de no reconocer la realidad de una guerra que va mucho más allá de una _operación militar especial_.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Estoy poniéndome al día de lo que ha pasado la última semana pero hago un alto para desearos feliz año a todos los no ignorados
> 
> Ahora a seguir leyendo, que me quedan como 800 posts aún…
> 
> ...



feliz año prima ays esta era digital me está liando la de dios créeme


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Egam dijo:


> Ahora no están a -20 grados centígrados. En 10 días sí, y toda Ucrania cubierta de nieve para el 16/17 de Enero.



cuando es la pascua ortodoxa en reyes?


----------



## Aguilucho (4 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 4 ENE, 00:44
> *Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyen las bases de MLRS e HIMARS desde las que se bombardeó la escuela de Makeyevka - Ministerio de Defensa*
> "Además, un sitio de despliegue temporal de una unidad de la 'Legión Extranjera' fue atacado en el área de Maslovka, donde más de 130 mercenarios extranjeros fueron destruidos", dijo el primer subdirector del Departamento Político-Militar Principal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, teniente general Sergey. Sevryukov añadido
> ...



Lastima que haya 0 pruebas, como siempre. De hecho las fotos del "almacén" destruido era un almacen lleno de bidones de agua  

Pero ya les va bien bombardear cualquier cosa, aunque sea un almacen vacio (bueno, con bidones), y decir a sus ciudadanos que la gloriosa madre rusia se ha vengado destruyendo 40 HIMARs, 2000 soldados ukros, 4 generales de la OTAN, y 3 laboratorios de armas bacteriologicas  Total se creen cualquier estupidez que les sueltan...

También es raro que rusia, habiendo matado miles de millones de malvados mercenarios de la OTAN, como ellos dicen, ninguno tenga familia en Europa que llore su muerte


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ene 2023)

Nieto del presidente francés de Gaulle Pierre de Gaulle:
Las consecuencias de la crisis actual se reflejan principalmente en Europa. 
La opinión pública en Francia comienza a comprender cuál es el juego malvado de los estadounidenses hoy. 
continuación: Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.

En Ucrania, las personas son atrapadas y enviadas al frente de todos los que son atrapados. Los evasores del ejército fueron colgados de postes. Hasta ahora solo en la lista.
“No defienden la Patria”: escriben que en Dnipro comenzaron a colgar volantes con los datos personales de personas que


La única cultura en los países bálticos es ser antirrusa
El Ministro de "Cultura" de #Lituania dijo en nat tv que le gustaría declarar una moratoria sobre la #CulturaRusa en su país debido a las acciones de Rusia contra #Ucrania. Por favor, mencione un par de obras maestras de fama mundial o nombres que representen la cultura lituana... # BálticoChihuahuas


Luchó para el ejército ucraniano, pero se desilusionó cuando Ucrania prohibió su iglesia. Ahora es considerado un traidor del estado.
(Él es de Odessa por cierto)
⚡El boxeador Vasyl' Lomachenko fue agregado al Registro de traidores del estado.
El motivo de su inclusión en el registro es un vídeo de un sermón del metropolitano de la UOC-MP, donde dice que Ucrania ha iniciado una guerra contra Dios.


La iglesia ucraniana, la única iglesia permitida en la 'nueva democracia Ucrania', celebra el cumpleaños de Stepan Bandera, un nazi ucraniano responsable de masacrar a miles de polacos y judíos...


Líder de las Juventudes Hitlerianas eliminado en #Ucrania
Oleg Yurchenko, quien fue el organizador del juego militar-patriótico de Ucrania "Halcones-Dzhura", un programa educativo de las Juventudes Hitlerianas, durante el cual los niños aprendieron habilidades de entrenamiento militar.




Todo el sistema está corrupto.
9 de cada 10 de los comisionados de la FDA entre 2006 y 2019 pasaron a trabajar para las compañías farmacéuticas que estaban a cargo de regular.
El BMJ descubrió que el 65% del presupuesto de revisión de medicamentos de la FDA proviene directamente de la industria farmacéutica.








From FDA to MHRA: are drug regulators for hire? - World Freedom Alliance Australia


Patients and doctors expect drug regulators to provide an unbiased, rigorous assessment of investigational medicines before they hit the market. But do they have sufficient independence from the companies they are meant to regulate? Maryanne Demasiinvestigates Over the past decades, regulatory...




worldfreedomalliance.org


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Crónica de los ataques e intercambios de disparos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 3 al 4 de enero de 2023

▪ Medios de defensa antiaérea rusos interceptaron durante la noche objetivos aéreos cerca de Rostov del Don.

▪ Los lugareños informaron de sonidos de explosiones en Sebastopol en horas de la mañana.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Karpovichi y Leonovka, región de Chernihiv, así como en Romashkovo y Rozhkovichi, región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Strelechya, Staritsa, Volchansk y Ogurtsovo.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo una patrulla contra las concentraciones de las AFU en Dvurechnaya, Kupyansk, Novovolynsk y Tabayivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron concentraciones enemigas de personal y equipo en Bajmut, Soledar, Yakovlevka y Kleshcheyevka.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones de unidades ucranianas en Avdiyivka, Maryinka y Kurakhove.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon con artillería de cañón instalaciones civiles en Donetsk, Panteleymonivka y Yasynuvata.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas atacaron objetivos en Ugledar, Bolshaya Novoselka, Vremiyivka y Neskuchne.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron una instalación de infraestructura en Zaporizhzhya durante la noche.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó puntos de tiro de las AFU en Nikopol, y también resultaron dañados tendidos eléctricos y un gasoducto.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos enemigos en Kherson.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Nunca he estado en una trinchera, por suerte, pero llevo esquiando toda la vida, ahora no que estoy un poco pachucho, y me las he visto de todos colores tanto en pistas (negras) con tormenta como cuando acabas de esquiar y haces el "gamberro" por las calles sin apenas protección térmica.
> 
> Si estas protegido de la humedad y tienes buena ropa se puede hacer actividad normal.



has conseguido esquivar osos mientras esquiabas?


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Sobre la transferencia de misiles balísticos iraníes a Rusia y de Su-35 rusos a Irán

A principios de noviembre escribimos que los dirigentes rusos estaban en conversaciones con las autoridades iraníes para adquirir misiles balísticos de corto y medio alcance en el marco de la creciente cooperación técnico-militar entre ambos países.

La semana pasada, los medios de comunicación extranjeros bullían con la noticia de la inminente entrega a Irán de 24 cazas Su-35, antes destinados a la Fuerza Aérea egipcia. La noticia fue difundida por los medios de comunicación estatales persas.

Según los iraníes, ya se está entrenando activamente a los pilotos de la fuerza aérea local. Probablemente, a cambio del escuadrón, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas recibirán varios tipos de drones, así como misiles balísticos de fabricación iraní.

¿Qué son los Su-35 "egipcios"?

En 2018, los dos Gobiernos firmaron un contrato por valor de más de dos mil millones de dólares para la entrega de 30 cazas pesados multirol Su-35. El Su-35 se ensambló en la Planta de Aviación Gagarin (KNAAZ) de Komsomolsk-on-Amur.

A pesar de que se han completado todos los planos del acuerdo, su aplicación se ha congelado. No hubo declaraciones oficiales de las partes rusa o egipcia, pero el principal motivo de la interrupción del suministro fueron las posibles sanciones de Estados Unidos contra los dirigentes egipcios por su cooperación con Rusia.

Esa opción era posible gracias a la "Ley para contrarrestar a los adversarios de Estados Unidos mediante sanciones", introducida de nuevo bajo el mandato de Donald Trump como parte de la lucha contra las "actividades desestabilizadoras de los regímenes iraní, ruso y norcoreano".

Pero, ¿es rentable cambiar los cazas modernos por armas de misiles?

Los Su-35, ya construidos para la exportación, llevan más de dos años almacenados: uno en la base KNAAZ, el otro en el aeródromo del Instituto de Investigación de Vuelo Gromov en Zhukovsky.

En este caso concreto, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas recibirán una cantidad significativa de misiles y armas no tripuladas, cuya importancia será extremadamente alta en el entorno actual, a cambio de aviones que hace tiempo que están listos.

¿Cuál es el beneficio de las armas desconocidas para el gran público?

Sí, el uso masivo de misiles balísticos iraníes en un entorno de combate intenso aún no se ha producido. Las unidades del IRGC sólo las han utilizado contra militantes del EI en Siria y como parte de ataques contra bases estadounidenses y kurdas en Irak.

Sin embargo, su eficacia en esta fase de la defensa aérea será superior a la de los misiles guiados. En la realidad actual, los cazas y bombarderos pesados, que siguen utilizando misiles y municiones no guiados, son prácticamente inaplicables en el interior del territorio ucraniano debido a las defensas aéreas no suprimidas.

Y los UAV de ataque y reconocimiento, junto con los misiles balísticos de largo alcance y la presencia de cabezas buscadoras activas y pasivas, proporcionarían una buena ayuda contra los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos occidentales y los puntos de control enemigos alejados de la línea del frente.

Dada la imperiosa necesidad de golpear con regularidad las infraestructuras e instalaciones militares de las AFU, incluidas las del oeste de Ucrania, y la necesidad de reabastecimiento urgente, la adquisición de armas iraníes es la opción más lógica.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

Espectacular foto del almacén de pepinos -sin armar- del amado lidl, al que acompaña su segunda hija.


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Kiev dice que quizá no tenga tiempo de advertir a los ciudadanos ucranianos sobre la nueva ofensiva de las tropas rusas

La viceministra de Defensa, Anna Malyar, declaró en un maratón televisivo que sería incorrecto garantizar una advertencia sobre una nueva ofensiva a gran escala.

"Porque el enemigo tiene como varios escenarios y se guía por la situación. También toman decisiones en las últimas horas y quienes las ejecutan no saben la víspera cómo, dónde y qué decisiones se van a ejecutar", explicó Malyar su postura.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Las autoridades nazis estonias pretenden demoler los monumentos a los soldados soviéticos en Narva
Demolerán el muro conmemorativo con los nombres de los habitantes de la región de Narva que murieron en 1941-1945 y el monumento en el lugar de enterramiento de los soldados comunistas y del Ejército Rojo que cayeron en la batalla por Narva en 1918.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

El líder del DNR da detalles sobre la tragedia de Makiivka y el heroísmo de nuestros militares

▪ Sabemos y conocemos de primera mano lo que significa sufrir pérdidas. Y lo que es el verdadero heroísmo. A juzgar por la información de que dispongo, puedo afirmar con seguridad que hubo mucho valor y verdadero heroísmo por parte de los chicos de este regimiento.
▪ La mayoría de ellos, tras salir a duras penas del edificio dañado por los Heimers americanos, recapacitaron y volvieron a sacar a sus compañeros.
▪ Luego, cuando llegaron los servicios de emergencia, ayudaron también a rescatar a los demás. Arriesgaron sus vidas para ayudar. Y algunos de los muertos son los que murieron cuando regresaban a rescatar a sus compañeros de servicio.
▪ Siguiente. Los oficiales del regimiento, algunos de ellos, por cierto, también movilizados, eran más que dignos. Se arriesgaron sacando soldados. Por desgracia, entre ellos también hubo heridos y muertos. El subcomandante del regimiento, por desgracia, fue asesinado.
Y por último. Todos los necesitados recibieron la asistencia médica necesaria, primero en la república y luego en otras regiones de Rusia.
▪ También los combatientes del regimiento, cuyos uniformes y equipos quedaron bajo los escombros, recibirán todo lo que necesiten - este asunto está bajo el control de los servicios competentes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

El ejército ruso avanza sobre Artemivsk y ataca las direcciones de Kupiansk, Limansk y Avdeevsk - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas avanzan sobre Bajmutsk y mejoran la situación táctica en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Liman y Avdeevka.
En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Stelmakhivka y Bilohovka en la RNL y Soledar, Krasnaya Hora, Artemivsk, Maiorsk, Marinka, Novomikhailivka, Pobeda y Krasnogorovka en la DNR.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk y Liman, las fuerzas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en zonas de más de 15 n.p.s. Entre ellas se encuentran Novovlynsk, Dvurechnaya, Kupyansk, Kotlyarovka y Tabayevka en la región de Kharkiv y Makiivka, Ploshanka y Dubrava en la RNL.
▪ En las zonas de Artemivsk y Avdeevka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon a las fuerzas ucranianas en más de 25 n/a, incluyendo Kramatorsk, Sporonoye, Bilohovka, Yakovlevka, Soledar, Artemivsk, Kleshcheevka, Vodyane y Maryinka de la RPD.
▪ En las direcciones de Zaporizhzhia y Kherson, el ejército ruso golpeó a las AFU en zonas de más de 25 n.p.s. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan los ataques puntuales contra infraestructuras situadas a lo largo de la orilla derecha del río Dniéper.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo siete ataques con misiles, 18 ataques aéreos y más de 85 ataques MLRS en las últimas 24 horas, en particular contra infraestructuras en Kramatorsk, Zaporizhia y Kherson. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Dos drones enemigos derribados esta mañana en Sebastopol - gobernador
"Por la mañana, los sistemas de defensa antiaérea derribaron dos vehículos aéreos no tripulados sobre el mar, cerca de Belbek. Todos los servicios funcionan con normalidad", declaró Mikhail Razvozzhayev.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

_"Putin os destruirá cada día" - el politólogo ucraniano y asesor de los dos presidentes de Ucrania Oleg Soskin:

"Kyiv será destruido. 3,5 millones de personas se sientan allí. No tenéis ninguna posibilidad, seréis destruidos. Putin os destruirá cada día".

_


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Señores del fuego: soldados practican un asalto con lanzallamas de mano

En la retaguardia de la zona SMO se realizan constantemente labores de entrenamiento y combate. Los hombres perfeccionan sus habilidades utilizando el lanzallamas RPO-A "Bumblebee", que golpea al enemigo con una munición termobárica a distancias de entre 100 y 600 metros. Eficaz contra el enemigo atrincherado en el interior de edificios: primero estalla una nube de mezcla inflamable que sale de la munición y luego explota, provocando una potente onda expansiva.
/TK Zvezda









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me













RPO-A Shmel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

*Victor vicktop55*








1. Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales rusas recibieron los primeros diez helicópteros modernizados Kamov Ka-52M, que se fabrican en serie en la Planta de Construcción de Aeronaves Arsenyev.
Así lo informó TASS el 4 de enero, citando información de su fuente.

2. El nuevo helicóptero Ka-52M está equipado con un sistema optoelectrónico mejorado con un mayor alcance de detección y reconocimiento de objetivos, un nuevo accionamiento digital que mejorará la precisión de puntería al disparar un cañón.

3. El Ka-52 actualizado también recibió un nuevo sistema de radar con una antena activa phased array y un misil guiado con un mayor alcance


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Soledar: Situación en la mañana del 4.01.23

Tras una breve pausa, nuestras tropas reanudaron los ataques hacia Soledar.

Como resultado de los ataques obligamos al enemigo a replegarse a las defensas principales de la ciudad en su parte occidental, situadas en edificios altos y minas de sal.

Al mismo tiempo para evitar tomarla de frente, los ataques siguen rodeando la ciudad desde el norte y desde el sur (esto también forma parte del ataque a Artemivsk). El movimiento avanza con bastante dinamismo.

Además, Zelensky habló de la difícil situación que se vive aquí en su discurso de ayer (y no es por casualidad).


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
> 4 ENE, 00:44
> *Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyen las bases de MLRS e HIMARS desde las que se bombardeó la escuela de Makeyevka - Ministerio de Defensa*
> "Además, un sitio de despliegue temporal de una unidad de la 'Legión Extranjera' fue atacado en el área de Maslovka, donde más de 130 mercenarios extranjeros fueron destruidos", dijo el primer subdirector del Departamento Político-Militar Principal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, teniente general Sergey. Sevryukov añadido
> ...



Te creo y mentimos los dos


----------



## Praktica (4 Ene 2023)

hay que ser muy esbirro (Volodimir) para pagar ( que pagarás, ya lo haces) UN mierdaPatriot (preguntale a los huties) que vale un pastizal para no derribar un Geranio con motor de mobilette.

aquí gana quien gana , el espabilao torpedo aparato militar industrial USA que no puede no puede. debe ser lo único que les da pasta en el pais de los homeless o los q viven en el coche. y trabajan.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ene 2023)

Hay que ser patético.

El exministro del Espacio Rogozin, herido en un ataque con HIMARS cuando celebraba su cumpleaños (un vídeo muestra una mesa digna de Nochebuena) le envía a Macron el fragmento extraído cerca de la columna vertebral.

Se creía que estaba en una guerra de la Señorita Pepis? En una guerra se tiran confetis?









Рогозин отправил извлеченный осколок послу Франции в России


Раненный в Донецкой народной республике бывший глава Роскосмоса Дмитрий Рогозин отправил извлеченный хирургами осколок послу Франции в России Пьеру Леви. Об этом сам Рогозин заявил в своем Telegram-канале. О том, что Рогозин ранен при обстреле донецкой гостиницы стало известно в ночь на 22 декабря.




m.lenta.ru






"
*Rogozin envió el fragmento de metralla recuperado en su cuerpo al embajador de Francia en Rusia*
10:53, 4 de enero de 2023 Rusia
Foto: RIA Novosti / Serguéi Averin
Rogozin envió un fragmento del proyectil César que lo hirió al embajador de Francia en Rusia, Pierre Levy
Herido en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), el exjefe de Roscosmos , Dmitry Rogozin , envió un fragmento extraído por cirujanos al embajador de Francia en Rusia, Pierre Levy . Así lo afirmó el propio Rogozin en su canal de Telegram .

El político también redactó un llamamiento en el que prometía que nadie escaparía a la responsabilidad por los crímenes cometidos en el territorio de Donbass. Rogozin señaló que pidió entregar el fragmento al presidente de Francia.

“*El fragmento cortado por los cirujanos de mi columna vertebral, por favor páselo a Emmanuel Macron . Y también decirle que nadie escapará a la responsabilidad por los crímenes de guerra de Francia, Estados Unidos , Gran Bretaña , Alemania y otros países de la OTAN en el Donbass”, pidió Rogozin.*

En la tarde del 21 de diciembre, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) dispararon contra el hotel Shesh-Besh, donde se encontraba Rogozin en ese momento, quien resultó herido en la columna vertebral. Entre las víctimas también se encontraban el ex alto directivo de Roskosmos Artem Melnikov y el presidente del gobierno de la República Popular de Donetsk, Vitaly Khotsenko .


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Yomateix (4 Ene 2023)

Claro, porque nadie se imaginaba que no interesaba señalar al culpable, porque si tienes que decir que los Rusos son malvados....a ver como defiendes que tus aliados ataquen en zona pertenecientes a otros paises aliados y además para destruir infraestructura que necesita Europa. Lógicamente hay que tapar quien cometió el ataque una vez que ya no cuela endosarselo a Rusia, como ya pasó cuando se intentó con el misil que termino en Polonia o los distintos coches bomba que causaron bajas civiles (una de ellas un camión conducido por un civil que no sabía ni que llevaba una bomba) Hasta en el mundo para evitarse críticas, no dicen nada pero lo dicen todo, que el hecho de que los Rusos se atacasen así mismos para después tener que pagar una reparación de 500 millones y que nadie haya visto nada ni antes ni después, no hay por donde cogerlo y que es evidente que bando realizó el ataque....un ataque que hasta un ex ministro Polaco agradeció a EEUU como si estos hubiesen ayudado a prepararlo para que no llegase el gas a Europa.

*El misterio del Nordstream se complica entre secretos y reparaciones millonarias*

Moscú, por su parte, invocando el absurdo de un acto terrorista contra sí mismo, *acusó a Reino Unido de estar detrás del atentado*. Ninguna de las acusaciones estaba respaldada por pruebas. Sin embargo, suscitó poca atención y comentarios un tuit de *Radoslaw Sikorski*, eurodiputado *y ex ministro polaco de Asuntos Exteriores, que publicó una foto del tramo de mar con la burbuja provocada por la fuga de gas de las tuberías, con el comentario: "Gracias EEUU".*

En la era de la vigilancia continua por satélite, en plena crisis energética mundial y con toda Europa en alerta máxima por la guerra de Ucrania, *parece increíble que un barco o un submarino pudiera acercarse de incógnito a la infraestructura más controvertida del choque entre Rusia y Occidente, depositar un artefacto explosivo y luego navegar sin dejar rastro*.

Pero, *¿realmente no dejó ninguna prueba?* La pregunta es legítima, si es que es cierto que la investigación llevada a cabo por el Gobierno sueco concluyó que un "actor estatal" estaba detrás del atentado, es decir, que hubo una operación de inteligencia organizada y dirigida por un gobierno. Estocolmo, sin embargo, *ha decidido mantener en secreto muchos detalles de la investigación, alimentando la hipótesis de que en realidad el caso se ha resuelto, pero estratégicamente es mejor no revelar sus conclusiones*. La línea oficial, resumida en las palabras del jefe de contrainteligencia sueco *Daniel Stenling*, es: "De momento no tenemos pruebas, pero esperamos tenerlas".

En realidad, no hay ni una sola prueba. *La improbabilidad de una operación rusa autoinfligida es obvia*. Las omisiones suecas no ayudan a establecer la verdad. *Los servicios de Estocolmo ni siquiera quieren compartir todas sus conclusiones* con otros servicios europeos. Ciertamente, incidentes como el reciente descubrimiento de un topo ruso en la inteligencia alemana ofrecen un argumento para su desconfianza.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> pues a mi me cuesta entender que diga eso un español, donde la mayor parte del espectro político está entre la indiferencia, el desprecio o directamente el odio visceral a España. Después de 30 años de etarras, 20 de prusés, y 40 de PSOE.



pa remate palma Nicolas Redondo así que Cándido calienta ya y deja al colección de relojes en herencia al pueblo español


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Todo puede ser pero esa previsión la veo demasiado optimista, más que nada porque el primer Tu-22M3M modernizado realizó su primer vuelo en Diciembre del 2018, sumale a eso el tiempo de prueba de sistemas, lanzamientos de misiles, y tal.
> 
> Y después, la gran pregunta. ¿Cuantas unidades de Tu-22M3 pueden ser modernizadas al año?
> 
> En definitiva, es solo mi opinión personal que tiene el mismo valor que la de cualquier otro.



yo lo que quiero es que me hagas tu top 10 de cazas sexys rusos con fotos que otra cosa no sera pero bonitos los hacen un rato tengo yo curiosidad


----------



## Honkler (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> pues a mi me cuesta entender que diga eso un español, donde la mayor parte del espectro político está entre la indiferencia, el desprecio o directamente el odio visceral a España. Después de 30 años de etarras, 20 de prusés, y 40 de PSOE.



Siendo español entiendo que no hay más antiespañol que un español (y viene de lejos, desde la época final de los virreinatos, donde los presuntos “libertadores” no eran más que españoles vendidos a los anglos), pero pensaba que los rusos estaban hechos de otra pasta.


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hay que ser patético.
> 
> El exministro del Espacio Rogozin, herido en un ataque con HIMARS cuando celebraba su cumpleaños (un vídeo muestra una mesa digna de Nochebuena) le envía a Macron el fragmento extraído cerca de la columna vertebral.
> 
> ...



Muy bien hecho por parte de Rogozin. 
No veo qué tiene de patético. Él sabe perfectamente que en una guerra no se tiran confetis, sino metralla. Y responde a los occidentales que ellos tampoco van a escapar de su responsabilidad en esta guerra. ¿Qué tiene de patético? 

Bufff... tu sesgo cognitivo está muy retorcido. Cualquier cosa que hagan o digan los rusos está mal. Cuídate ese relativismo moral.


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Ene 2023)

Honkler dijo:


> Siendo español entiendo que no hay más antiespañol que un español (y viene de lejos, desde la época final de los virreinatos, donde los presuntos “libertadores” no eran más que españoles vendidos a los anglos), pero pensaba que los rusos estaban hechos de otra pasta.



NADIE está hecho "de otra pasta". Todos los seres humanos somos lo mismo. 
En ocasiones, por educación y circunstancias, resistimos más o nos adaptamos mejor, pero la "pasta" de la que estamos hechos es la misma.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades nazis estonias pretenden demoler los monumentos a los soldados soviéticos en Narva
> Demolerán el muro conmemorativo con los nombres de los habitantes de la región de Narva que murieron en 1941-1945 y el monumento en el lugar de enterramiento de los soldados comunistas y del Ejército Rojo que cayeron en la batalla por Narva en 1918.
> 
> 
> ...



*es hora de que la provincia de Narva vuelva a Rusia * (Condado de Ida-Viru en estonio)

Según el censo de Estonia de 2021, 132.741 personas vivían en el condado de Ida-Viru, de las cuales 110.255 personas (83,06 % de la población del condado) tenían el ruso como lengua materna y 19.276 personas (14,52 % de la población del condado) tenían el estonio como lengua materna
(mapa segun el censo de 2010)
la ciudad de Narva esta exactamente en el saliente noreste del condado, rodeada de territorio ruso del oblast de Leningrado. Tiene el 46% de la poblacion del condado y solo tiene menos del 6% de estonios


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> pa remate palma Nicolas Redondo así que Cándido calienta ya y deja al colección de relojes en herencia al pueblo español



Un respeto por Nicolás, siempre se mostró contrario a la entrada en la otan. Incluso en los momentos de mayor presión de Felipón.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> Un respeto por Nicolás, siempre se mostró contrario a la entrada en la otan. Incluso en los momentos de mayor presión de Felipón.



oiga que Nicolas y yo teníamos la misma postura y siempre lo he respetado mire ustec


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> pues a mi me cuesta entender que diga eso un español, donde la mayor parte del espectro político está entre la indiferencia, el desprecio o directamente el odio visceral a España. Después de 30 años de etarras, 20 de prusés, y 40 de PSOE.



Claro porque el golpe de estado, la posterior guerra civil y los siguientes 40 años de Franco no han influido para nada, ¿no? . Es más, lo pasa por alto como si nada. De aquellos polvos, estos lodos.


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> oiga que Nicolas y yo teníamos la misma postura y siempre lo he respetado mire ustec



Vale, aclaración hecha.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Ene 2023)

Guerra de desgaste donde Ucrania tiene todos los papeles de perder y quedarse en la miseria durante décadas.

Rusia ha asumido hace seis meses *una estrategia defensiva en el Sur y el Sudeste* de Ucrania, sustentada en un sistema de defensas y trincheras formidable, que otorga a la guerra un carácter necesariamente prolongado y de largo plazo que puede extenderla a 2023 y 2024, o aún más todavía. 

Las líneas de abastecimiento rusas provienen de la frontera entre Rusia y Ucrania situada a no más de 300 kilómetros de la primera línea de combate; y esto tiene lugar cuando la ofensiva misilística que lleva a cabo el ejército ruso contra la infraestructura energética y de conectividad de Ucrania ya ha destruido más de 50% del sistema.


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

Veo por ahí, que las petroleras han aprovechado el fin del descuento en los carburantes, para subir los precios mas que lo que suponía el citado descuento.
Vaya, que seguimos a merced de los piratas del libre mercado.


----------



## .Kaikus (4 Ene 2023)

Yomateix dijo:


> *ESTRAGOS EN FRANCIA.* El aumento de la factura energética de los panaderos franceses



Cerraran las panaderias tradicionales y ganaran los supermercados vendiendo pan de mala calidad !!!.


----------



## EGO (4 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> *es hora de que la provincia de Narva vuelva a Rusia * (Condado de Ida-Viru en estonio)
> 
> Según el censo de Estonia de 2021, 132.741 personas vivían en el condado de Ida-Viru, de las cuales 110.255 personas (83,06 % de la población del condado) tenían el ruso como lengua materna y 19.276 personas (14,52 % de la población del condado) tenían el estonio como lengua materna
> (mapa segun el censo de 2010)



Nada,nada....otra hoperazion hezpecial en Estonia para anexionarse ese condado y asunto arreglado.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Ene 2023)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> A veinte bajo cero que están ahora mismo, ¿donde los dejas?



Joder, pues ocupas casas por todo el pueblo y estableces lineas de telefono de cable entre ellas para tenerlos comunicados sin emitir nada al aire.

Si hasta en la Guerra Civil nuestra se hacía así, los soldados siempre desperdigados estratégicamente que vienen los aviones, y fue la primera guerra que vio bombarderos pesados eficaces. Y ahora con los telefonos moviles que permiten ubicar la posición, más aún. A estos parece ser que les dio a todos por encender los moviles por el año nuevo y los pillo un satélite o un Global Hawk americano y paso las coordenadas a la artilleria de cohetes ucraniana. Al comandante de los HIMARS le debió parecer increible. Con solo seis misiles masacre enorme.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Muy bien hecho por parte de Rogozin.
> No veo qué tiene de patético. Él sabe perfectamente que en una guerra no se tiran confetis, sino metralla. Y responde a los occidentales que ellos tampoco van a escapar de su responsabilidad en esta guerra. ¿Qué tiene de patético?
> 
> Bufff... tu sesgo cognitivo está muy retorcido. Cualquier cosa que hagan o digan los rusos está mal. Cuídate ese relativismo moral.



Como exministro del Espacio Rogozin estaba en el frente asesorando en cómo enviar mejor los misiles a Ucrania. Y se jactan de las decenas de miles de misiles que han lanzado, con centenares de muertos civiles.

Pero cuando le alcanzan a él, que ejercía labores militares, se pone histérico que si "crímenes de guerra" contra los que proveen de armas a Ucrania. Y monta el numerito de lo del envío a Macron. Cuando estaba en una opipara comida cerca del frente (fue duramente te criticado por la prensa rusa)

Te imaginas en el Vietnam abastecido por abrumadoras cantidades de armas soviéticas diciendo algo parecido?

Si no es patético es ridículo


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> esto se soluciona creando al Andorrana Gas & Oil que haga las compras de petróleo y gas ruso de toda Europa y ya



Dices para Rusia que se solucionaría y para los que crearan la AGO esa que dices...

A ver imagina que hoy te facturan lo que comes de manera anual. Entre lo que ingeries hay desde agua a leche, azucar, lechuga, pan, etc... al final te dicen:

- Has comido este año 1000 kg de ingesta, el kg te va a salir a 1000 euros.

- Qué cohones me cuenta 1000 euros el kg de ingesta, pero como me va a cobrar a 1000 euros el litro de agua, hostia que no, ME ESTÁ TIMANDO O QUÉ COHONES PASA CON USTED...

- No señor, yo no le timo, SON LAS CONDICIONES DEL MERCADO y en estas condiciones mi estimado cliente USTED debiese saber que se le cobra por el alimento que más cuesta que usted haya ingerido...

- Vale, lo que usted quiera, pero que cohones he ingerido yo que valga semejante barbaridad...

- Pues mire usted, estamos muy bien informados, está todo muy informatizado y... a ver, aquí está, en el ORDEÑADOR este con su IA no se nos escapa nada; parece invitó usted a una "amiga" que no a su mujer al hotel X el día 9 de Febrero y ahí pidieron para degustar cabiar, ese cabiar, de hecho sabemos incluso la hora que lo degustó, las 10 de la noche, estimado cliente. Quizás no lo sepa, pero ese cabiar está a 1000 euros el kilo...

- Hostia... pero oiga amigo mío, usted me toma por imbecil... si simplemente cogímos como mucho una cucharilla y siendo muy exagerados... y encima sabía como la mierda que lo escupí, así que...

- No, estimado cliente no exagera usted, de hecho se comió usted 3 gramos exactamente que es el que se da para degustar... y está a 1000 euros el kg que es por lo que se facturamos la ingesta ANUAL propia y bien será que nos pague y no le comentemos a su mujer que además pidió champan esa noche, eso SI exigió que fuese del malo y servido como si fuese del mejor del mundo, que ya hay que ser cutre llevar esa piba, que en el ordenador hasta las fotos tenemos y pedir ese champan a sabiendaas de que después del Beluga le iban a facturar lo mismo cualquier botella...

- Me voy a ir al juzgado, se lo juro...

- Váyase usted buen hombre, cuando sea de pasar la factura QUERRÁ QUE LE desglosemos el porqué de los gastos, creo que tiene cuenta conjunta con su mujer y no QUERRIAMOS POR NADA del mundo SALTARNOS LA LEY DE PROTECCION DE DATOS y causarle a usted y su estimada esposa un daño moral que supusiese la necesidad de que además acabásemos en los tribunales por DESTRUIR SU MATRIMONIO al facilitar determinada información...

También podrías crear una empresa que gestionase la ingesta anual del ciudadano en ANDORRA?????... JAJAJAJJAJAJAJAAA


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Rusia dentro de dos meses comenzará la producción en masa de una nueva generación de sistemas de guerra electrónica para contrarrestar drones, informó el servicio de prensa de Rostec. Cabe señalar que los medios de guerra electrónica serán tanto aéreos como terrestres.

La corporación estatal también enfatizó que sus empresas están aumentando el ritmo de producción de armas y equipos especiales. Estamos hablando de helicópteros de ataque y transporte, cazas de combate nuevos y modernizados, bombarderos de primera línea, portamisiles estratégicos, aviones de transporte y de entrenamiento.


----------



## coscorron (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315538



Lo que buscan los rusos es muy evidente a estas alturas .... Cortar la carretera de Bakhmut a Seversk y lo pueden hacer si tiene éxito el avance en Krasna Hora o si lo tiene el que se dirige a Vesele/Rozdolivka. La caida de cualquiera de estas dos ciudades deja a Soledar en la práctica como indefendible. Mucho más interesane en todo caso Rozdolivka que además corta toda la comunicación de Seversk más al Norte.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Dices para Rusia que se solucionaría y para los que crearan la AGO esa que dices...
> 
> A ver imagina que hoy te facturan lo que comes de manera anual. Entre lo que ingeries hay desde agua a leche, azucar, lechuga, pan, etc... al final te dicen:
> 
> ...



si no me pones esto en un powerpoint currado no me lo leo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Ene 2023)

Nuclear:

Conocía la historia pero hace poco vi el documental, excelente salvo por 2-3 licencias del director que no venían a cuento.

Está en catalán igual lo podéis encontrar en original o subtítulos.

Cuantos deberían aprender de este señor Stanislav Petrov, da mandobles a todos con sus respuestas, no deja en pie a políticos de ningún lado.









Петров, Станислав Евграфович — Википедия







ru.wikipedia.org













Sense ficció - L'home que va salvar el món


L'home que va salvar el món d'una guerra nuclear viu en un suburbi de Moscou envoltat de records i ampolles buides. No sap que està a punt de ser aclamat a les Nacions Unides i abraçat pel seu ídol, Kevin Costner. Conegueu Stanislav Petrov, l'heroi desconegut de la guerra freda, en el seu moment...




www.ccma.cat


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)

Sin novedad


* Los 'Archivos de Twitter' revelan cómo los demócratas y la prensa fabricaron el 'Rusiagate' *


* En un primer momento, la plataforma no prestaba atención a las afirmaciones de la supuesta injerencia rusa en las elecciones de 2016 en EE.UU., pero terminó cediendo ante las amenazas y las presiones del entorno de Hillary Clinton.*

El periodista y escritor *Matt Taibbi* publicó este martes el undécimo lote de los 'Archivos de Twitter', en el que revela cómo senadores de alto rango del Partido Demócrata e importantes medios de comunicación como Politico y BuzzFeed se confabularon para fabricar la historia de la supuesta injerencia de Rusia en las elecciones presidenciales de EE.UU. de 2016, al tiempo que pone al descubierto cómo las agencias estadounidenses de inteligencia 'se apoderaron' de Twitter.

Taibbi concluye que en seis semanas, desde agosto a octubre de 2017, la red de microblogueo pasó a formar parte clave del escándalo 'Rusiagate', aceptando órdenes de espías estadounidenses sobre a quién censurar.

*"Primero llegaron las amenazas del Congreso, luego una avalancha de malos titulares (inspirados por filtraciones de los comités del Congreso) y, por último, una serie de exigencias de moderación procedentes del exterior"*, escribió el periodista, quien mostró en un hilo de 30 tuits los correos electrónicos y otros documentos internos de Twitter que obtuvo gracias al nuevo dueño de la red, Elon Musk.

Tras la victoria de Donald Trump en las presidenciales de 2016, los demócratas atacaron a la red social por su "inacción" en las investigaciones sobre la supuesta influencia rusa que —alegaban— *perjudicó a Hillary Clinton*. Los demócratas insinuaban que la publicación de los documentos internos del Comité Nacional Demócrata y los e-mails de la campaña electoral de Clinton por parte de la organización periodística *WikiLeaks* tenía algo que ver con Moscú. Mientras, los 'bots' rusos publicaban lo que los demócratas consideraban desinformación en las redes, lo que -según ellos- habría socavado de alguna manera las elecciones.

En agosto de 2017, Facebook* bloqueó cientos de cuentas con "sospecha de origen ruso", pero en Twitter "estaban tan seguros de que no había *ningún problema con Rusia*", que no prestaban atención a las acusaciones de los políticos.


En septiembre de ese año, los ejecutivos del servicio de microblogueo comunicaron al Senado acerca de la suspensión de 22 "*supuestas cuentas rusas* y otras 179 con posibles vínculos a esas cuentas". Las 'irrelevantes' cifras *"enfurecieron" al senador Mark Warner*, demócrata de alto rango en el Comité de Inteligencia del Senado, quien criticó el informe de Twitter, tachándolo de "inadecuado en todos los niveles".

*"Incentivo político" demócrata*
Posteriormente, la gerencia de la plataforma se reunió con Warner y otros legisladores demócratas, que dieron a conocer la existencia de un "incentivo político" para mantener el tema de la *'injerencia rusa' como una de las noticias principales*, así como sus intenciones de continuar con la presión sobre las redes sociales para que *sigan "produciendo material"*. Los congresistas seguían los pasos de Hillary Clinton, quien por entonces había acusado a Twitter de ser "una herramienta para la guerra cibernética" de Moscú contra EE.UU., señala Taibbi.

Ante la creciente presión, la plataforma formó un '*grupo de trabajo sobre Rusia*' para "autoinvestigarse de manera proactiva". Sin embargo, "la búsqueda de la trama rusa fue un fracaso", puesto que no se encontraron evidencias de la supuesta injerencia de Rusia. Las exhaustivas investigaciones y miles de revisiones manuales, arrojaron únicamente 32 "cuentas sospechosas", y solo 17 de ellas tenían alguna relación con Moscú, incluyendo *dos perfiles de Russia Today* (RT).

El "fracaso" del 'grupo de trabajo sobre Rusia' para producir material *empeoró la crisis de relaciones públicas* de Twitter, lo que desembocó en un torrente de historias que "se vertieron" en la prensa, provenientes del Comité de Inteligencia del Senado, en las que se acusaba a la red social de eliminar "*datos potencialmente cruciales* para las investigaciones" de la supuesta injerencia rusa en las presidenciales de 2016.

En particular, un correo electrónico fechado el 22 de noviembre acusaba al Comité de Inteligencia del Senado de filtrar el informe interno de Twitter a los medios. Así, un artículo de Politico que culpaba a Twitter de eliminar archivos, fue seguido con un material de BuzzFeed en el que se alegaba la existencia de una red de 'bots' en alemán "*con indicios de estar conectada con Rusia*".

"Se puede ver cómo *la ciberamenaza rusa fue esencialmente conjurada*, con la presión política y mediática a modo de motor, inflando algo que Twitter creía insignificante y descoordinado hasta dimensiones masivas...", destaca Taibbi.

*Amenazas y presión*
Un grupo de congresistas demócratas amenazó después con un proyecto de *ley que afectaba a la política de publicidad* de los gigantes tecnológicos. Ante esta situación, en medio de la creciente presión de la prensa y de los políticos, Twitter finalmente "*se comprometió a trabajar con ellos*".

Pero incluso cuando la plataforma se preparaba para realizar algunos cambios en sus reglas y bloquear* las cuentas de RT* y de la agencia rusa Sputnik en un intento por "*aplacar a Washington*", los demócratas y su prensa afín no cejaba en su presión.

Finalmente, Twitter decidió "su futura postura" modificando sus políticas. Según muestran los archivos, públicamente asegura que una cuenta será bloqueada o suspendida "*a nuestro exclusivo criterio*", si bien su guía interna dice que bloqueará a "cualquier usuario *identificado por la comunidad de inteligencia* de EE.UU. como una entidad patrocinada por el Estado que lleva a cabo operaciones cibernéticas" contra un objetivo estadounidense.


----------



## coscorron (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rusia dentro de dos meses comenzará la producción en masa de una nueva generación de sistemas de guerra electrónica para contrarrestar drones, informó el servicio de prensa de Rostec. Cabe señalar que los medios de guerra electrónica serán tanto aéreos como terrestres.
> 
> La corporación estatal también enfatizó que sus empresas están aumentando el ritmo de producción de armas y equipos especiales. Estamos hablando de helicópteros de ataque y transporte, cazas de combate nuevos y modernizados, bombarderos de primera línea, portamisiles estratégicos, aviones de transporte y de entrenamiento.



Y yo que ellos me pondría a mejorar los sistemas de mísiles antiaeres tipo MANPAD como los Iglas y a repartirselos a todas las guerrillas y grupos yihadistas amigos o no enemigos en Oriente Medio, Africa y America Latina si es que queda alguno al que suministrar ... se ha demostrado que es una manera barata y eficiente de impedir o al menos dificultar mucho la superioridad aerea del enemigo ... Me imagino a la guerrilla Houti o a Hezbollah con sistemas de este tipo de calidad disparando a helicopteros tipo Blackhawk, Apache o incluso a F-16 y F-15.


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> la verdad esta guerra es una mezcolanza extraña créame, han cambiado muchas cosas mientras otras no, trincheras y artillería permanecen, han irrumpido los drones con fuerzas, fren te casi estático y picadora de carne estilo I guerra mundial, frente económico con más importancia que el bélico etc..



En lo de la guerra no ha cambiado nada en realidad, salvo las herramientas... 

Mira un asedio a un castillo se daba entre los que tenían los recursos fuera del castillo y los que tenían recursos dentro del castillo y A ESPERAR a ver quíen se le venía antes el tinglado abajo... al final el resultado lo acababa determinando la ENFERMEDAD de los que acababan menos nutridos o en peores condiciones de nutrición, higiene incluida... el resto era un EJERCICIO que intentaba minar los recursos o generar costes, hasta cadáveres se tiraban los unos a los otros como guerra biológica, con la finalidad de destruir sus capacidades...

Los mongoles ya hacían la guerra de los alemanes y la velocidad, que no recuerdo muy bien cómo cohones se decía... ellos iban a toda pastilla, entraban, machacaban y se piraban, luego repetían una y otra vez, hasta que quedabas aniquilado... ellos además consumían bien poco, con lo que su caballo les daba y en tanto este tuviese pastos, poco más, con lo cual EFICIENCIA Y EFICACIA a partes iguales...

Ya te digo salvo las HERRAMIENTAS, hasta los seres humanos seguimos ahí...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

In the meantime in UK....

En el Reino unido la comida ha mantenido una tendencia inflacionista sobre todos los productos, ya sean empaquetados, enlatados o frescos. La inflación subió un 12,4% en Noviembre y un 13,3% en Diciembre.















Fresh food prices jump 15 per cent to hit record high


The figures come amid warnings from retailers that inflation shows 'no immediate sign of waning' and follow Office for National Statistics studies showing households are reducing food spending.




www.dailymail.co.uk






Nice work Rishi!


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> si no me pones esto en un powerpoint currado no me lo leo



Te mando una factura de la luz y... a mí me la cobran ESTIMADA y sus resultados van en función de una estimación, que... y eso que ME OBLIGARON a poner un contador INTELIGENTE, QUE facturaba en origen y no precisaba ni que nadie se molestase en mirarlo, pero... ESTIMADA y como este año he estado residiendo en otro lugar pues pago como si no hubiese fin, y dicen los de la compañía que me envían a un señor para que vea lo de mi contador y me lo envían... y claro el contador, no se puede ver en su central, tiene que venir el señor a CONFIRMAR que el contador no miente y... ME DEVUELVEN PASTA...

Pero... me cobran según les ha convenido, NO HABIA CONSUMO, y la franja horaria se la inventan y el consumo PRESUNTO TENIDO también, con lo cual FACTURAN a su LIBRE ALBEDRIO y ME DEVUELVEN igualmente a su LIBRE ALBEDRÍO, con lo cual yo sin consumir, pago como si consumiese y SI QUIERO ALGO:

- LOS TRIBUNALES...

Tú crees que si les pido UN PAJUARPOINS de esos me van a dejar de facturar ESTIMADAMENTE... jajajjaaaaa

Oye tal y como te lo cuento... y no voy a entrar en lo de que te cobren por el gas y no ponderando el gas en el MIX, que eso ya sería como exigir que EL LADRON no nos diese una paliza por no tener la pasta suficiente, que vamos a dónde va el ciudadano con sus exigencias...


PAJUARPOINS A MÍ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

⚡ Resumen de Primera Línea de la mañana del 04.01.2023⚡

En Zaporizhzhya se celebra el día de la artillería rusa. Ataques en Plavny, Kamensky, Stepnoye, Maly Shcherbaki, Novoandreivka, Orekhov, Novodanilovka, Charovne, Huliaipilsky, Zheleznodorzhnoye, Huliaipil, Zelenyi Gai y Olgovsky. Las AFU permanecen prácticamente "en silencio". (Fig. 1)




En el frente de Donetsk las tropas rusas están atacando en los límites de la ciudad de Marinka. Otro ataque frontal de facto en dirección a la fortificación ucraniana de Avdeevka. (Fig. 2)




Al sur de Bakhmut Wagner vuelve a intentar avanzar desde Ozaryanivka y Kurdyumivka. También hay intensos combates en la zona de Klescheyevka. La iniciativa la toman las unidades rusas. Los músicos de Wagner rompieron la defensa de las AFU cerca de Bakhmutsky Opytny. También se intenta alcanzar la ciudad desde la periferia oriental. Al norte de están llevando a cabo operaciones de asalto cerca de Podgorodne. Al sur de Soledar Wagner está atacando en dirección a Krasnaya Hora. La misma imagen en Yakovlevka. (Fig. 3)






La zona de Luhansk se está calentando. Las fuerzas rusas se dirigen de nuevo hacia Belogorovka. Al norte atacan cerca de Ploshchanka y hacia Makiivka. Otro ataque sobre Stelmakhivka apoyado por artillería. Hasta ahora se trata de acciones tácticas pero pronto podría convertirse en un movimiento operativo. (Fig. 4)




Vea las actualizaciones diarias del analista @wargonzo


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

El coste de interceptar drones rusos por parte de las defensas aéreas ucranianas es siete veces más caro que el uso que Moscú hace de esos mismos drones.

La producción de un UAV asciende hasta 20.000 dólares. El lanzamiento de un misil antiaéreo S-300 cuesta hasta 140 mil dólares, el AIM-120 de los sistemas NASAMS cuesta al menos 500 mil dólares.
/The New York Times/
#SHE

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## ignorante (4 Ene 2023)

Para los que dicen que Rusia tiene una economía insignificante...












España sufre el sorpasso económico de México y queda fuera del top 15 de países con más PIB


"España juega en la Champions de la economía". Desde que un presidente del Gobierno hiciera esta declaración allá por 2007, la economía de España no ha parado de perder peso en el mundo, quedando relegada en 2022 a la decimosexta posición del ranking global de PIB. España llegó a ser la octava...



www.eleconomista.es





PD: Este es el "haber"... en EEUU habría que restar "el debe" y el hecho de que se está acabando el chiringuito del dólar del que han vivido durante no menos de medio siglo.


----------



## Egam (4 Ene 2023)

Hal8995 dijo:


> Ya....y quien ha dicho que los rusos enviarán un regimiento de bruñidores para sacarle brillo a los pontones y un equipo de mecánicos para mantener los ferrys ?
> 
> Vamos a ver :
> 
> ...



Destruir los puentes significa que te quedas en el lado este del río.
Hay que llegar hasta Lviv


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ene 2023)

Si con este PacoDron destrozan un carro de combate, antes de morir por la bomba se mueren de risa al verlo llegar.


----------



## coscorron (4 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Te mando una factura de la luz y... a mí me la cobran ESTIMADA y sus resultados van en función de una estimación, que... y eso que ME OBLIGARON a poner un contador INTELIGENTE, QUE facturaba en origen y no precisaba ni que nadie se molestase en mirarlo, pero... ESTIMADA y como este año he estado residiendo en otro lugar pues pago como si no hubiese fin, y dicen los de la compañía que me envían a un señor para que vea lo de mi contador y me lo envían... y claro el contador, no se puede ver en su central, tiene que venir el señor a CONFIRMAR que el contador no miente y... ME DEVUELVEN PASTA...
> 
> Pero... me cobran según les ha convenido, NO HABIA CONSUMO, y la franja horaria se la inventan y el consumo PRESUNTO TENIDO también, con lo cual FACTURAN a su LIBRE ALBEDRIO y ME DEVUELVEN igualmente a su LIBRE ALBEDRÍO, con lo cual yo sin consumir, pago como si consumiese y SI QUIERO ALGO:
> 
> ...



Pues ya te lo devolverán más o menos en un año o dos ... Yo tengo una casa alquilada, se fueron los inquilinos y me facturaron igualmente como si vivieran allí y curiosamente aplicaron el consumo de los meses de invierno de estos señores como base de la estimación y ponian calefacción eléctrica. Estuve pagando consumos de calefacción eléctrica en verano como si no hubiera y bueno, al final viene el señor, ve el contador y te hacen un abono y luego ya pasado el tiempo ese abono te lo ingresan más o menos cuando les sale de la polla ... El oligopolio eléctrico en su esplendor. Lo de aplicarme el bono social que estos tenían en el contrato eso no se les ocurrió ...


----------



## coscorron (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El coste de interceptar drones rusos por parte de las defensas aéreas ucranianas es siete veces más caro que el uso que Moscú hace de esos mismos drones.
> 
> La producción de un UAV asciende hasta 20.000 dólares. El lanzamiento de un misil antiaéreo S-300 cuesta hasta 140 mil dólares, el AIM-120 de los sistemas NASAMS cuesta al menos 500 mil dólares.
> /The New York Times/
> ...



Y el coste de que el dron alcance el objetivo??? Desde luego el uso de drones buenos, bonitos y baratos va a traer mas de un cambio en las tácticas militares ... A Ucrania no le queda más remedio que seguir gastando su misiles en drones porque de lo contrario el daño es peor que gastarse muchos millones. La OTAN ya se buscará las cosquillas para seguir enviando misiles y lanzadores mientras pueda o interese que no será para siempre.


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Como exministro del Espacio Rogozin estaba en el frente asesorando en cómo enviar mejor los misiles a Ucrania. Y se jactan de las decenas de miles de misiles que han lanzado, con centenares de muertos civiles.
> 
> Pero cuando le alcanzan a él, que ejercía labores militares, se pone histérico que si "crímenes de guerra" contra los que proveen de armas a Ucrania. Y monta el numerito de lo del envío a Macron. Cuando estaba en una opipara comida cerca del frente (fue duramente te criticado por la prensa rusa)
> 
> ...



Pues mira... quizá tengas algo de razón en lo que respecta a Rogozin, nunca me ha caído bien, siempre me ha parecido un puto bocachanclas.
Pero lo ves con parcialidad. No es Rogozin el primero en hablar de "crímenes de guerra", sino que responde a las peticiones francesas de la responsabilidad rusa en el conflicto, les envía la metralla y les dice "y ustedes también tienen responsabilidades". 
No estamos de acuerdo pero te respeto; mantienes tu postura con dignidad, algo que valoro en este hilo lleno de trolls.


----------



## manodura79 (4 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Vamos que no.
> 
> 2003
> 
> ...



¿En serio comparas la movilización de la OTAN para la guerra de Irak con lo de ahora? ¿Sabes cuántos miembros tiene la OTAN para compararlo con lo que ha hecho Rusia? Vamos, para mí no tiene comparación. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

En las últimas 24 horas, un caza MiG-29 y un avión de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania han sido derribados en la zona de la operación militar especial.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Muy bien hecho por parte de Rogozin.
> No veo qué tiene de patético. Él sabe perfectamente que en una guerra no se tiran confetis, sino metralla. Y responde a los occidentales que ellos tampoco van a escapar de su responsabilidad en esta guerra. ¿Qué tiene de patético?
> 
> Bufff... tu sesgo cognitivo está muy retorcido. Cualquier cosa que hagan o digan los rusos está mal. Cuídate ese relativismo moral.



La noticia está más fundamentada si se sabe que la metralla proviene de un 155mm de Caesar Francés y no de Himars como dicen otros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Un grupo de mercenarios extranjeros, que se encontraban en estado de embriaguez, dispararon contra tres soldados ucranianos en un puesto de control de la región de Mykolaiv.
/RIA Novosti citando una fuente/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

❗El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, participa hoy en la ceremonia de entrada en servicio de la fragata Almirante Gorshkov, armada con los últimos misiles hipersónicos Zirkon.

El buque de guerra, con los Zirkon a bordo, emprenderá un largo viaje por los océanos Atlántico e Índico, así como por el Mediterráneo.

Como parte del viaje probará el uso de misiles hipersónicos.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

wireless1980 dijo:


> No dirías nada de esto si supieras el problema que tiene China ahora mismo con su sistema financiero.



Jajajajajaa... a ver, te refieres a los chinos que fueron capaces de decir que todas sus regiones crecían por encima del crecimiento medio de sus regiones... o a los que en plena crisis crecían por encima del 5%, aún cuando había colas de barcos mercantes parados... jajajajajaa

Les tengo muy en cuenta... pero comen en otra liga... en aquellos tiempos que estalló la burbuja de los fondos financieros y sus irrealidades se hablaba que siendo conservadores estaban por encima de 30 PIB anual mundial... hoy como poco se han triplicado... yo que prefiero NO VER te digo sobre 10 ó 20 PIB mundial anual... eso es algo así como una aberración, pero la realidad es muy probable que sea en torno al siglo o incluso más...

Los chinos con todo lo que se guardan, ni se acercan a la centésima parte de lo que nosotros nos guardamos... y eso sin contar la impresora y el consumo desaforado que nos lleva a constantes déficits en la balanza, dado que estamos Wallmarizados y además no tenemos energía para consumir, a la par que países como Francia se dedican a CREAR juguetes para guerrear, del Tio Sam no hablemos, pero bueno en tanto en cuanto tengan el dolar-petroleo y no se cambie por el gas-petroleo TODOS MIRAMOS PARA OTRO LADO...

Ponga usted el sector de automóvil para visualizar lo que le digo...

Las empresas europeas no tienen CHIPS... qué mala suerte o ¿qué suerte?, no sé yo, navaja de ockam mediante... vamos que en momentos que la energía sale a precio de oro y cada coche aumenta de manera brutal su coste, TIENEN QUE PRODUCIR MENOS o parar la producción, eso sí, por falta de chips, los de los fertilizantes simplemente por el coste de la energía, pero el sector del automóvil es por los chips... AHORA, eso lleva aparejado un problema y es que si tú dejas de vender, dejas de tener suficientes dividendos y LAS ACCIONES EN BOLSA van a bajar y fruto de ello empresas capitalizadas te pueden comprar y... Mercedes se van vendiendo por piezas al igual que IBM en su tiempo a China... pero TU que eres muy listo DESCUBRES LA POLVORA y para mantener el precio de las acciones y no tocar mucho los dividendos SUBES los precios de los automóviles y TACHAN, consigues cuadrar el círculo; ¿lo consigues realmente?, pues no, pero, te salva hoy y mañana ya se vera. Cual es el efecto real, que dado que los salarios no crecen y crece el precio, bajan las ventas y eso mantiene la producción baja y... y... y... que mala suerte bajan las ventas y como consecuencia de la situación PESCADILLA QUE SE MUERDE LA COLA MEDIANTE, tienes que volver a subir precios para que los resultados no se vean afectados, la acción no baje y... y lo siguiente es empezar a bajar salarios de tus trabajadores o que el estado te cubra con ERES o cosas tales y...

El problema de todo esto es que la gente de ECONOMÍA no sabe un PIMIENTO y da en pensar que la cadena de montaje de HENRY FORD fue un descubrimiento que le disparó el consumo y... Henry Ford lo que descubrió fue las ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA o más bien las utilizó de manera muy eficaz con la cadena de montaje y fruto de ello se hizo rico, sus acciones subieron y LOS SALARIOS de sus trabajadores igualmente subieron y...

Pescadilla que se muerde la cola, si subes o si bajas, lo mismo da...

Qué te queda en el fondo... pues algo bien simple, si tienes economías de escala pues tienes que mantenerlas o incluso incrementarlas... y para eso hay que tener una PRODUCTIVIDAD muy bien lubricada y entre los factores de lubricación FUNDAMENTALES está la ENERGÍA y... China no sólo tiene el surtidor ruso por TUBERIA, tiene el de otros, varios, y está intentando a través de la Ruta de la Seda tener a Qatar e Iran... ESO SUPONE que puede llegar a consumir parte del gas, pongamos el 20% de GNL, NO POR NECESIDAD, que por necesidad tiene todo o va a tener todo cubierto por tuberías, no, LO HARÁ porque con ello y dado su nivel de consumo CONTROLARÁ EL PRECIO DE LA ENERGIA DE SU COMPETIDOR más IMPORTANTE, es decir EUROPA... ¿lo entiendes?...

Y todo esto sin entrar en los fondos famosos financieros, eso sólo para qué veas cómo está siendo esta partida de hodida y el lugar en el que quedamos nosotros... 

Por cierto, de España tener mandatarios NACIONALISTAS nos habría tocado la lotería, pero... Antonio y el resto, que lo mismo da y mires a quíen mires pues están a sacar su tajada que es lo que les importa y en lugar de afianzar el gas argelino se lo dejamos para que la POBRE ITALIA, que no tiene nucleares y HODETE tampoco regasificadoras no se vuelva majara con esto de los precios... en fin... con lo que a nosotros nos ha costado ambos temas, resulta que lo van a disfrutar otros, es que... en fin... en fin... en fin...

Pero bueno, si a usted le resulta bien creer que no conozco a los seres de luz chinos y cómo han conseguido su economía, pues nada, sea...


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rusia dentro de dos meses comenzará la producción en masa de una nueva generación de sistemas de guerra electrónica para contrarrestar drones, informó el servicio de prensa de Rostec. Cabe señalar que los medios de guerra electrónica serán tanto aéreos como terrestres.
> 
> La corporación estatal también enfatizó que sus empresas están aumentando el ritmo de producción de armas y equipos especiales. Estamos hablando de helicópteros de ataque y transporte, cazas de combate nuevos y modernizados, bombarderos de primera línea, portamisiles estratégicos, aviones de transporte y de entrenamiento.



Qué horror. Volvemos a la carrera armamentística del siglo pasado. Para eso va a servir toda esta mierda.


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cerraran las panaderias tradicionales y ganaran los supermercados vendiendo pan de mala calidad !!!.



Y ahora Maria Antonieta que diría? Que coman yogures?


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Sin novedad
> * Los 'Archivos de Twitter' revelan cómo los demócratas y la prensa fabricaron el 'Rusiagate' *
> 
> 
> ...



El mecanismo es el siguiente. Hay algún ciudadano ruso que opina que le mola más Trump que Biden. Lo pone en redes. Lo mismo que pueden hacer ciudadanos concretos españoles, franceses, pakistaníes o sudafricanos. O lo contrario, ciudadanos rusos o de cualquier lugar del globo a los que les mole más Biden. El caso es que los enemigos políticos de Trump, en este caso, se fijan selectivamente solo en los ciudadanos rusos opinando a favor de su contrincante. En parte por sesgo cognitivo, del que todos los partidarios son víctimas, pero en otra, y buena, parte por estrategia. De ahí hacen un caso. Luego, aprovechando los hilos del poder, lo elevan a categoría de conspiración y usan esos mensajes como prueba. Después viene la exigencia de censura y rasgamiento de vestiduras. Así pensé que había sido, en esto y en muchas otras cosas, desde el primer momento. Por lo que a mí respecta no necesito estas pruebas que dicen ahora que hay. Es tan burda ya la manipulación política a estas alturas que hace tiempo que no cuela nada. Desgraciadamente para muchos sí cuela.


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

mapachën dijo:


> Con Afganistán no existió te refieres a gue fue el dumping de Arabia y por ejemplo lo de Chernóbil lo que hizo caer a los soviéticos?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Arabia se dedicaba a mantener el coste del petroleo objetivamente bajo y con ello conseguía hundir la economía rusa... los irakies no invadieron Kuwait porque de repente estuviesen locos... simplemente Kuwait se dedicaba a "robar" petroleo en Irak, por técnicas de sondeo, DADO que a los precios que estaba el petroleo, ni siquiera a Kuwait le iba bien su economía, vamos ir bien es una forma de expresión, según su punto de vista, así que mantenían algo más de entrada de pasta con sondeos y succionando algo de Irak... 

Irak en realidad de eso no era de lo que se quejaba en el fondo, a Irak que Kuwait le llevase algo de lo que le sobraba no le era tan importante, lo que a Irak no soportaba era que a esos precios y con ese nivel de ventas era para ellos imposible pagar sus deudas, así que lo que quería realmente era un recorte de producción que supusiese una subida de precios en línea con la realidad... el Tio Sam les dejó a los irakies hacer, estos creían en realidad que quíen tenía el precio manipulado era Arabia y así era en la práctica, pero el Tio Sam se había vuelto dependiente de ese PETROLEO barato y por tanto era menester que eso siguiese así...

En fin, que la historia se cuenta como se cuenta para que resulte como debe resultar...

Y cómo había afectado esto: imaginemos de un modo exagerado que para el Tio Sam construir un F-35 famoso fuese más barato que para Rusia fabricar un simple cañón, aún cuando lo que dijese el precio fuese honesto en realidad con el precio de cada cosa... ¿es esto así?, pues sí, así era, al Tio Sam fabricar sus armas no le costaba casi nada, de facto las financiaba a través de las ventas de petroleo mundial a precio de risa y cuanto más se vendiese más tajada sacaba de las ventas, con lo cual GREENSPAN mediante bastó con generar inmensos crecimientos de demanda pivotando en deuda y NO EN SALARIOS para que se mantuviese la FICCIÓN... SIMPLE DUMPING energético, que los IRRESPONSABLES y cegatos vejestorios que gerenciaban a la URSS fueron incapaces de ver y entender, para ellos ERAN GRANDES E INDESTRUCTIBLES... ¿no te suena de algo?...

Sirvió para hundir a Rusia, pero... pero... cuando Rusia se hundió la economía burbujeada ya era IMPARABLE y... y se precisaban mantener los precios de la energía lo más baratos posibles y... no era viable... así que se siguió la juerga generando más y más burbuja contra deuda y manteniendo los salarios bajos... y así... pues hasta hoy...

El problema hoy es que el gas va a entrar en el mix energético como la energía más barata y fruto de ello la moneda de respaldo es la que sostendrá el tinglado económico resultante... y... y... la HECATOMBE...


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

▪El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha informado de que durante la noche también fueron destruidos dos radares antibatería AN/TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense

▪Los grupos de cohetes y artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron a 83 unidades de artillería de las AFU en lugares de tiro en 107 posiciones durante la noche.

▪ Un lanzador MLRS Uragan fue destruido en Artemivsk.

▪En Donetsk más de 100 militares y vehículos blindados de las AFU fueron destruidos durante la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas durante esta noche.

▪ Destruidos cinco depósitos de municiones en la región de Zaporizhzhya y la DNR

@anna_news

#SAFA #Resumen


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues ya te lo devolverán más o menos en un año o dos ... Yo tengo una casa alquilada, se fueron los inquilinos y me facturaron igualmente como si vivieran allí y curiosamente aplicaron el consumo de los meses de invierno de estos señores como base de la estimación y ponian calefacción eléctrica. Estuve pagando consumos de calefacción eléctrica en verano como si no hubiera y bueno, al final viene el señor, ve el contador y te hacen un abono y luego ya pasado el tiempo ese abono te lo ingresan más o menos cuando les sale de la polla ... El oligopolio eléctrico en su esplendor. Lo de aplicarme el bono social que estos tenían en el contrato eso no se les ocurrió ...



Devolver ya me devolvieron... pero ni te imaginas lo que he pagado por el consmo ridículo que he tenido... como si hubiese consumido todo en máximos y en horario concreto... son unos hodidos cabroncetes... me ha supuesto casi nada, sin apenas consumo ya me contarás, pero la jugada para quíen haya DISMINUIDO un poquitín su consumo es una ESTAFA CUANDO MENOS... 

CUELA.


----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

*Los mercados chinos arrancan 2023 con fuerza, mientras se acelera el cambio de política – BBG*
12:18 || 04/01/2023


----------



## alfonbass (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315653
> 
> 
> ❗El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, participa hoy en la ceremonia de entrada en servicio de la fragata Almirante Gorshkov, armada con los últimos misiles hipersónicos Zirkon.
> ...



Mira, esto me hace gracia, el otro día chillando como histéricas algunas del foro por un avión americano en el Pacifico pero nada, un barco de guerra ruso en el Atlántico es guay….


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ene 2023)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿En serio comparas la movilización de la OTAN para la guerra de Irak con lo de ahora? ¿Sabes cuántos miembros tiene la OTAN para compararlo con lo que ha hecho Rusia? Vamos, para mí no tiene comparación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk




Contando además que aunque nos vendieron a todas horas por los medios de comunicación que el ejército iraquí era el sexto ejército más poderoso del mundo mundial, la realidad es que era un ejército con material obsoleto que ni con la ayuda occidental y de los yanquis había sido capaz de derrotar a un ejército como el de Irán (que en esos tiempos nada tenía que ver con el actual)

Además que Irak cuando la invadieron no contó con la ayuda militar y económica de nadie, fue ella sola contra practicamente todo el mundo, vamos un paseo militar que nos lo vendieron como toda una hazaña bélica de la Coalición Internacional y la NATO.

Nada que ver con Ucrania en la actualidad que está recibiendo masivamente material militar, contratistas y soldados profesionales de la NATO disfrazados de "voluntarios" ya que la guerra en realidad no es Rusia vs Ucrania sino una guerra disfrazada Rusia vs NATO y con Ucrania como la excusa.

Saludos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Los soldados ucranianos se quejan a sus familias de que tienen grandes problemas en las proximidades de Soledar. Y que sus fuerzas se están agotando. La captura es de ayer.

@NeoficialniyBeZsonoV


----------



## JAGGER (4 Ene 2023)

2do ejército mundial. Por qué no se van a cagar?






Movilizado ruso escribe nota de SUICIDIO y se AHORCA después de haber SIDO VIOLADO por Kadyrovitas MUSULMANES +18


Hace casi 1 año advertí en este hilo que los chechenos iban a violar a la población ucraniana (cosa que hicieron a sus anchas en Mariúpol), lo que nunca imaginé es que los muy depravados también VIOLARIAN a los reclutas rusos. Comenzaron VIOLANDO a los movilizados de Donetsk y Luhansk y al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Curroesteja (4 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> In the meantime in UK....
> 
> En el Reino unido la comida ha mantenido una tendencia inflacionista sobre todos los productos, ya sean empaquetados, enlatados o frescos. La inflación subió un 12,4% en Noviembre y un 13,3% en Diciembre.
> 
> ...



Un aporte





Gran Bretaña: los trabajadores en huelga por el costo de la vida


El desafío Es el mejor titular que se puede dar a la situación en Gran Bretaña: los trabajadores en huelga por el costo de la vida consecuencia del irracional vasallaje y sumisión europea a EEUU, el gobierno se tapa los oídos y se niega a negociar. Todo a mayor gloria de los neonazis de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## alfonbass (4 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> Para los que dicen que Rusia tiene una economía insignificante...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315639
> 
> ...



Nadie dice que Rusia tenga una economía insignificante, lo que decimos es que las sanciones si hacen pupita…
También decimos que la calidad de vida en general es mayor en “occidente” que en Rusia, solo tienes que comparar salarios medios
De todas formas, el titular que pones no es para estar orgulloso de donde vives, ya que se están aplicando en España todo lo que os gusta y ese es el resultado


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> la game boy se puede llevar?



SI, es de cartucho y 8 Bits.
Que ahorre pilas y entra mejor que es más pequeño.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Ene 2023)

*El sistema de defensa aérea en la región de Rostov destruyó un objeto en forma de pelota.*
Gobernador de la región de Rostov Golubev: el 3 de enero, el sistema de defensa aérea eliminó un objeto en forma de pelota


4 de enero de 2023, 12:42



Un sistema de defensa aérea (AD) se disparó en la región de Rostov la noche anterior para eliminar un objeto con forma de bola, dijo el gobernador regional Vasily Golubev el 4 de enero.

https://iz.ru/1433166/anastasiia-lvova/dronnyi-nomer-v-rf-razreshat-upravliat-bespilotnikami-bez-spetcobucheniia
Anteriormente, apareció información en los canales de Telegram y las redes sociales de que el 3 de enero, cerca de Rostov-on-Don, testigos presenciales registraron el trabajo de la defensa aérea. Los residentes locales vieron el destello y escucharon un fuerte sonido.

“A una altitud de 2,5 km, se encontró un pequeño objeto en forma de pelota, que volaba libremente en el viento. Se tomó la decisión de liquidarlo”, explicó Golubev en el canal de Telegram


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El sistema de defensa aérea en la región de Rostov destruyó un objeto en forma de pelota.*
> Gobernador de la región de Rostov Golubev: el 3 de enero, el sistema de defensa aérea eliminó un objeto en forma de pelota
> 
> 
> ...



Diog mío. Ya están aquíiiiii....


----------



## EGO (4 Ene 2023)

zapatitos dijo:


> Contando además que aunque nos vendieron a todas horas por los medios de comunicación que el ejército iraquí era el sexto ejército más poderoso del mundo mundial, la realidad es que era un ejército con material obsoleto que ni con la ayuda occidental y de los yanquis había sido capaz de derrotar a un ejército como el de Irán (que en esos tiempos nada tenía que ver con el actual)
> 
> Además que Irak cuando la invadieron no contó con la ayuda militar y económica de nadie, fue ella sola contra practicamente todo el mundo, vamos un paseo militar que nos lo vendieron como toda una hazaña bélica de la Coalición Internacional y la NATO.
> 
> ...



Otro majadero inventado autoestima macaquisima y hablando de su libro.

Si Rusia tuviera que poner 300.000 tios en la otra parte del mundo,con todo su material, nos ibamos a descojonar.No son ni capaces de desplegarlos en su frontera.

El despliegue que hizo la OTAN en Irak fue la puta ostia.Carros de combate,aviones,vehiculos de todo tipo,bases avanzadas,barcos,etc...

Sois como nenes pequeños tapandose los ojos y chillando majaderamente que si no lo ven no existe.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*La máxima responsable del canal RT se suma a las críticas contra la versión oficial rusa sobre el desastre de Makiivka.*
La máxima responsable del canal RT, punta de lanza de la propaganda del Kremlin a nivel internacional, Margarita Simonyan, ha pedido *que se hagan públicos los nombres de los oficiales rusos y "el alcance de su responsabilidad" *en la matanza sufrida por sus fuerzas en Makiivka (Ucrania).

"Es hora de entender que la impunidad no conduce a la armonía social. La impunidad conduce a nuevos delitos. Y, por tanto, a la disidencia pública", ha escrito en Telegram y también en Twitter.

En un mensaje compartido en Twitter, *ironiza además sobre la versión oficial de que la causa del desastre fue que los soldados activaron sus dispositivos.* "Cuando un niño, corriendo, golpea la esquina afilada de la mesita de noche, el padre negligente lo regaña por correr. El padre normal cubre las esquinas peligrosas con cinta de seguridad antes de que el niño pueda correr. Se trata de teléfonos móviles", ha escrito.

"Espero que también se anuncien los nombres de estas personas y la medida de responsabilidad", añade, aludiendo la investigación que dice haber abierto el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Otro majadero inventado autoestima macaquisima y hablando de su libro.
> 
> Si Rusia tuviera que poner 300.000 tios en la otra parte del mundo,con todo su material, nos ibamos a descojonar.No son ni capaces de desplegarlos en su frontera.
> 
> ...



si es que lo pide el homenaje musical sin acritud y con talante eh


----------



## mapachën (4 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Arabia se dedicaba a mantener el coste del petroleo objetivamente bajo y con ello conseguía hundir la economía rusa... los irakies no invadieron Kuwait porque de repente estuviesen locos... simplemente Kuwait se dedicaba a "robar" petroleo en Irak, por técnicas de sondeo, DADO que a los precios que estaba el petroleo, ni siquiera a Kuwait le iba bien su economía, vamos ir bien es una forma de expresión, según su punto de vista, así que mantenían algo más de entrada de pasta con sondeos y succionando algo de Irak...
> 
> Irak en realidad de eso no era de lo que se quejaba en el fondo, a Irak que Kuwait le llevase algo de lo que le sobraba no le era tan importante, lo que a Irak no soportaba era que a esos precios y con ese nivel de ventas era para ellos imposible pagar sus deudas, así que lo que quería realmente era un recorte de producción que supusiese una subida de precios en línea con la realidad... el Tio Sam les dejó a los irakies hacer, estos creían en realidad que quíen tenía el precio manipulado era Arabia y así era en la práctica, pero el Tio Sam se había vuelto dependiente de ese PETROLEO barato y por tanto era menester que eso siguiese así...
> 
> ...



Buenísimo comentario, muchas gracias!!

Tenía entendido que el Saddam, preguntó a los que hasta entonces eran sus aliados, si podía atacar a Kuwait y quedarse el país, por haber sido buen perrito atacando a Irán durante casi 10 años... le dieron el OK, y luego pasó lo que pasó.

Lo que dices de la economía, es que claro, a ver cómo echas el freno una vez que ya está lanzada... y en los 80 USA tuvo un resurgimiento después de la década perdida de los 70 (tras perder la guerra fría en vietnam, y pedir prórroga, advirtiendo a los ricachones del mundo, que si palmaban, ellos se iban al hoyo con ellos))).


----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

*Los precios mayoristas del gas británicos y holandeses cayeron el miércoles por la mañana, ya que el clima templado continuo redujo la demanda de gas para calefacción y permitió a Europa aumentar sus niveles de existencias. El contrato holandés del mes anterior bajó 3,65 euros a 68,90 euros por megavatio hora (MWh) a las 12:17 GMT. Reuters*
12:37 || 04/01/2023


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*Las primeras fotografías del edificio de Makiivka donde murieron 89 soldados de Rusia.*
Los blogueros nacionalistas rusos que empezaron a expresar su indignación por el alto número de víctimas en un ataque de Ucrania a una escuela en Makiivka, en la zona prorrusa de Donetsk, ya mostraban algunos vídeos de redes sociales que no pudieron ser verificados de forma independiente. Después se han conocido más detalles, la versión oficial de Moscú y han llegado las fotos de las agencias internacionales desplegadas en Ucrania.

*Esta imagen de AP deja claro que el edificio fue reducido casi totalmente a escombros.* Está fechada el martes y en ella se aprecia cómo las grúas tratan de apartar los cascotes.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

❗ Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dispararon contra la oficina de la comandancia militar en Vasilyevka, región de Zaporozhye, hay muertos, dijo Kirill Rogov.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Resultados del ataque con misiles de ayer en una instalación de infraestructura en la ciudad de Zaporozhye.

@milinfolive


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

una cosa esta clara, andamos todos aberronchados en le rocaje vivo, esperando la inminente o no tan inminente ofensiva Rusa


----------



## dabuti (4 Ene 2023)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
4 ENE, 10:26
*Alerta aérea anunciada en toda Ucrania*
Esta es una segunda alerta anunciada este miércoles en las regiones de Cherkasy, Kirovograd, Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava, Kharkov y en la parte controlada por Kiev de la región de Zaporozhye.

KIEV, 4 de enero. El miércoles se anunció una alerta aérea en todas las regiones de Ucrania, según el sitio web oficial para alertar a la población.
Las notificaciones de alerta aérea comenzaron a llegar a las 11:36. Esta es una segunda alerta anunciada este miércoles en las regiones de Cherkasy, Kirovograd, Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava, Kharkov y en la parte controlada por Kiev de la región de Zaporozhye.


----------



## España1 (4 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Qué horror. Volvemos a la carrera armamentística del siglo pasado. Para eso va a servir toda esta mierda.



eso es un objetivo primordial en toda guerra


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*Reticencias ante la versión rusa que culpa a sus propios soldados de la masacre de Makiivka.*
Semyon Pegov, un corresponsal de guerra y propagandista ruso al que Putin otorgó la Orden del Valor a fines de 2022, ha cuestionado la explicación del ministerio de Defensa sobre la muerte de 89 militares en un ataque de Ucrania en Makiivka. En una publicación de Telegram, Pegov dijo que *Ucrania podría haber podido localizar a las tropas a través de drones e inteligencia,* no necesariamente a través de los teléfonos móviles.

*"La historia de los 'móviles' no es muy convincente"*, dijo Pegov. "Rara vez digo esto, pero este es el caso en el que probablemente sería mejor permanecer en silencio, al menos hasta el final de la investigación. Como tal, parece un intento absoluto de difamar la culpa".

Pegov también dijo que *el número de víctimas aumentaría*. "Desafortunadamente, su número seguirá creciendo. Lo más probable es que los datos anunciados correspondan a aquellos que fueron identificados de inmediato. La lista de desaparecidos, desafortunadamente, es notablemente más larga. No puedo revelar las fuentes, pero las considero confiables".


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Joder, pues ocupas casas por todo el pueblo y estableces lineas de telefono de cable entre ellas para tenerlos comunicados sin emitir nada al aire.
> 
> Si hasta en la Guerra Civil nuestra se hacía así, los soldados siempre desperdigados estratégicamente que vienen los aviones, y fue la primera guerra que vio bombarderos pesados eficaces. Y ahora con los telefonos moviles que permiten ubicar la posición, más aún. A estos parece ser que les dio a todos por encender los moviles por el año nuevo y los pillo un satélite o un Global Hawk americano y paso las coordenadas a la artilleria de cohetes ucraniana. Al comandante de los HIMARS le debió parecer increible. Con solo seis misiles masacre enorme.



Estas antiguado, si que existían líneas telefónicas de cobre, ahora usan de fibra óptica, lastima que las usen poco.








Military Fiber Optic Cable, Military Grade Fiber Optic Cable


Why Use Military Grade Fiber Optic Cable? Today's military personnel face a multitude of challenges due to the ever changing operation theater. To improve safety and maximize situational awareness, U.S. and allied military forces continue to upgrade communications and monitoring infrastructure...




www.fibersavvy.com


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Y ahora Maria Antonieta que diría? Que coman yogures?



Gusanetes, que coman gusanos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Ene 2023)

*Año 2023: La necesidad de una lucha resuelta*

Resulta absolutamente abominable el curso que está tomando la política internacional y la actuación de las potencias occidentales y sus aliados, magnificada por mass media convertidos en medios de desinformación y manipulación.

Transversalmente la prensa escrita, televisiva, radial y redes sociales son controladas financiera e ideológicamente por una visión de mundo hegemónica, que no busca socios, amigos, cooperación, sino que simplemente incondicionalidad, sometimiento, servilismo. Un mundo donde unos pocos ordenan y le resto se inscribe como testaferro o borrego conducido al matadero. Las naciones que se oponen a tal política entran en la definición de enemigos y con ello blancos para lanzar todas las políticas de máxima presión que se puedan utilizar, incluyendo guerras hibridas.

Así, la República Islámica de Irán, la federación rusa, Corea del Norte, Venezuela, Cuba, Siria, El Líbano, la República Popular China son las naciones que se llevan todo el peso de sanciones, bloqueos, embargos, el robo de activos, el bloquearle el acceso a la red internacional de comunicaciones financieras entre bancos y otras entidades financieras. Acosos diplomáticos, mediáticos y la demonización de todo aquello que hacen y representan los mencionados países presentándolos como un peligro para la humanidad. Esto, cuando la incuestionable realidad que aquellos que causan proceso de desestabilización, propician golpes de estado, han agredido, invadido, ocupado y son responsables de la muerte de millones de seres humanos son precisamente los que se erigen como paladines de la justicia y el derecho internacional.

Recuerdo en ello las palabras de Glen Ford, Editor ejecutivo del portal BAR – Black Agenda Report – quien señaló que “Barack Obama, George W. Bush y Bill Clinton han armado, financiado y protegido a los asesinos de seis millones de personas donde los aliados de Estados Unidos., Ruanda y Uganda, han estado en un alboroto de saqueos y asesinatos en masa desde 1996. Los crímenes de Charles Taylor en Sierra leona – por lo cual lo acusaron de crímenes de guerra y sentenciaron a 60 años de cárcel – palidecen en comparación con los de Estados Unidos en el Congo, por ejemplo, donde Clinton, Bush y Obama instigaron, animaron y colaboraron a favor del peor genocidio desde la segunda guerra mundial” *(1)





*
_Criminales Sonrientes_


Esa cifra se multiplica al dar cuenta de la larga lista de responsabilidad de Washington y los suyos, léase la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte – OTAN – el sionismo y el Wahabismo en la muerte de millones de hombres, mujeres y niños – considerando, y en forma muy generosa, sólo la etapa de la denominada guerra contra el terror desarrollada desde George W. Bush hasta hoy. Libia, 200 mil víctimas mortales. Siria 600 mil, Irak un millón y medio de muertos. Afganistán con un millón. Yemen con una cifra que supera ya los 300 mil muertos. Sumemos las guerras en el Sahel africanos. La ocupación y colonización del Sáhara Occidental. Las decenas de miles de asesinatos del sionismo contra el pueblo palestina. Los golpes de estado propiciados por Washington y que han generado cientos de miles de muertes producto de las represiones, detenciones, torturas y desapariciones e incluso la responsabilidad de Washington y Europa en la actual situación en Ucrania, que no comenzó el 24 de febrero del 2022 , hay que remontarse a febrero del año 2014 cuando Estados Unidos y los suyos alentaron el desarrollo del nazismo en Ucrania e incluso más atrás cuando comenzó la progresiva violación a los acuerdos de no provocar a Rusia tras la caía de la ex Unión Soviéticas.

Los mencionados números sobrepasan toda lógica de humanidad y si a esas acciones directas sumáramos cuántos millones de muertos y personas con secuelas hay que integrar a esta lista de la muerte de Washington y los suyos: personas que producto de las sanciones económicas, tecnológicas, de productos farmacéuticos, alimentos no pueden superar una enfermedad o su desnutrición como en Sudán, Etiopia, Yemen, las cifras aumentan descomunalmente generando retrasos en el crecimiento infantil, subdesarrollo crónico, dependencia de la ayuda internacional, carencias industriales, entre otros efectos. ¿Cómo explicarle a un enfermo aquejado de una enfermedad curable con determinado medicamento que no tendrán acceso porque el país está bloqueado, no tiene acceso a sus activos en bancos extranjeros y que todo ello los victimarios lo explican en función del bien de los ciudadanos del país bloqueado? Es la razón de la sinrazón. Matar para decir que lo hacen por su futuro. Impedir que exporten su gas, el petróleo, sus materias primas, robarles su fondos y oro depositados en centros financieros, que los roban para su propio beneficio sin control ni sanción alguna.

*La perversidad tiene nombre Sionista*

La hipocresía de esa política de expolio llega a extremos despreciables en el caso de la entidad sionista contra el pueblo palestino. Un régimen nacional sionista que vende la imagen de una entidad tecnológicamente avanzada, con una industria militar que exporta sus armas con el rótulo “probada en terreno” y claro ensayada y demostrada en los cuerpos de miles de hombres, mujeres y niños palestinos, asesinados día a día por la maquinaria bélica sionista, manejada por colonos y una soldadesca racista, criminal, perversa. Un régimen israelí que presenta sus avances en materia acuífera, pero tratando de ocultar que roba el agua de la población palestina en gaza y Cisjordania desde el año 1948 cuando nace al mundo este engendro llamado Israel.

La dictadura cívico-militar israelí mata a los palestinos con balas, bombas, drones, pero también negando el acceso a la salud, impidiendo la libre movilidad, destruyendo la infraestructura sanitaria palestina. ¿castigo para este criminal nacional sionista? En lo absoluto ¡es socio de Estados Unidos, Francia, Gran Bretaña, Alemania y con ello garantiza la impunidad, por ejemplo, en el seno de la Unión Europea, del Consejo de seguridad d elas naciones unidas para seguir asesinando mientras sus padrinos rasgan vestiduras y gritan la necesidad de establecer democracias representativas donde no las hay. Exigen el fin de programas nucleares pacíficos, pero son ciegos, sordos y mudos frente a las 300 armas nucleares de la sociedad más pervertida que tiene el mundo en este momento como es la israelí, que además acaba de elegir y ha formado gobierno un primer ministro que por quinta vez ocupara este puesto. Benjamín Netanyahu: criminal de guerra, responsable de crímenes d eles humanidad, que ha prometido seguir violando todas las resoluciones de la ONU y las convenciones como la de Ginebra. Con llamados a seguir ocupando y colonizando el territorio palestino. Un dirigente corrupto, traficante de influencias, asesino. Pero, allí está, servicial e instrumental para ese occidente hipócrita y de doble rasero.

Cuando hablamos de violencia, la que se ejerce sobre el pueblo palestino encabeza la perversidad absoluta. Hombres, mujeres y niños, algunos de los menores de 5 años, que son asesinados de tiros en la cabeza, bombardeos masivos. No se distingue sexo, religión, color de piel, el pueblo palestino en su conjunto es blanco del régimen nacional sionista y sus perros de la guerra como los denominó el periodista israelí Uri Avnery. “No se han visto perros tan terroríficos desde el Perro de los Baskerville. Los ha criado un admirador ardiente del rabino Meir Kahane, que fue identificado como fascista por el Tribunal Supremo israelí. Su trabajo es proteger los asentamientos y atacar a los palestinos. Son perros de colonos o, mejor dicho, colonos perros… Los colonos y sus aliados dominan la actual coalición de gobierno israelí. Se oponen a ceder ni un centímetro cuadrado del territorio ocupado en el país que Dios nos prometió – incluso los colonos que no creen en Dios sí creen que Dios nos prometió esta tierra – Por este motivo no hay negociaciones de paz, ni una congelación de las actividades de construcción en los asentamientos ni pasos de ningún tipo hacia la paz. A diferencia del perro de los Baskerville, los perros de los asentamientos están ladrando en voz alta. Es el sonido de la guerra” *(2)*

Allí, en esa sociedad desquiciada, el racismo y la violencia se ejerce cotidianamente sobre los territorios ocupados. Allí se ha reforzado una supuesta etnocracia donde la Ley de Estado Nación judía, aprobada el 19 de julio del año 2018 comprueba que la segregación es parte inseparable de la vida política y social en Israel. Una ley que especifica que “Israel es la patria histórica del pueblo judía” y deja formalizada la condición de ciudadanos de segunda clase a la minoría árabe, así como acrecienta el carácter de apartheid de una sociedad dominada abrumadoramente por el sionismo.

Israel seguirá siendo gobernado por un político, un halcón, un belicista definido por el pensador estadounidense Noam Chomsky como “un atrevido, hipócrita y agresivo” a quien lo secunda lo más absyecta de una sociedad trastornada, sedienta de sangre, que sigue votando por asesinos, criminales de guerra asegurándose así contra con una fuerza política y militar que cumpla la política belicista de Estados Unidos en esa zona del mundo. Interesados, igualmente, en cercar a Irán, detener la influencia rusa y el avance inexorable de China. En Israel, así como en Francia, Estados Unidos, Alemania, Gran Bretaña, entre otros suele triunfar la guerra y con ello el apoyo a regímenes como el de Ucrania y el de Israel unidos ambos por el dominio de una misma doctrina y dos variantes el nazismo de Kiev y el nacional sionismo israelí.

Triunfó en Israel el Benjamín que esconde el uniforme militar bajo su ropaje Versace, el dirigente racista, con mentalidad bélica, el que ha prometido anexionar los asentamientos sionistas ilegales en Cisjordania a este Israel nacido arbitrariamente el año 1948 y que ocupa desde entonces la Palestina histórica. Ha triunfado el político corrupto que ha recibido el espaldarazo de una sociedad, que cada cuatro años realiza el espectáculo electoral de turno para continuar mostrando y exhibiendo con su hasbará una mascarada de democracia. El cuento de considerar a Israel como “la mayor democracia de Oriente Medio” es para incautos, para aquellos seducidos por la mitificación de una entidad, que se ha consolidado en virtud del crimen, la ocupación y colonización de Palestina. Una entidad que ha concretado una etnocracia, donde la condición de judío otorga derechos y el resto de los goyim – no judíos – son simplemente “excremento, ganado, servidumbre” con que los políticos sionistas han calificado a los pueblos de Asia Occidental *(3)*

Tenemos, como humanidad, mucho que derrotar: al imperialismo y su lacayo sionista, al nazismo ucraniano y a una Europa indigna, falta de soberanía, cobarde y servil frente a su amo estadounidense. Al mismo tiempo que defender las causas nobles como palestina y el Sáhara occidental, alentar la derrota de aquellos que han fragmentado Libia, desangrado Siria, Irak y Yemen. Mucho trabajo este año 2023 que recién abre sus puertas, una nueva etapa en la necesidad de lucha de nuestros pueblos, cada uno en diversas trincheras, pero con la misma responsabilidad: dar una lucha resuelta por la libertad de nuestros.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ene 2023)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pues mira... quizá tengas algo de razón en lo que respecta a Rogozin, nunca me ha caído bien, siempre me ha parecido un puto bocachanclas.
> Pero lo ves con parcialidad. No es Rogozin el primero en hablar de "crímenes de guerra", sino que responde a las peticiones francesas de la responsabilidad rusa en el conflicto, les envía la metralla y les dice "y ustedes también tienen responsabilidades".
> No estamos de acuerdo pero te respeto; mantienes tu postura con dignidad, algo que valoro en este hilo lleno de trolls.



Como soy un "caso perdido" de leer la prensa, los traductores automáticos han mejorado la de Dios, suelo traer artículos de la prensa Occidental y sobre todo rusa para conocer los intríngulis de lo que pasa en el frente y en la retaguardia.

Suelo contrastar las noticias aunque a veces se mete la pata, como en el caso de la supuesta prohibición de cuentas a ciudadanos rusos en Armenia.

Una forma muy fácil de contrastar una noticia es poner lo que buscas y traducirlo (normalmente al inglés o al ruso) en el traductor Deepl, mucho mejor que el Google.

No soy neutral en esta guerra y lo que traigo no suele ser favorable a Putin ni a su ejército. En eso hago mea culpa y prometo traer noticias positivas del pueblo llano ruso, cuando las encuentre.

Aquí a uno le llaman de todo y casi es mejor confesar tus defectos antes que otros los descubran. Yo reconozco que hacía poco caso cuando las guerras afectaban a poblaciones lejanas y ahora lo estoy siguiendo con mucho detalle. Si los que nos critican por ello se preocupaban con sinceridad de esos civiles, chapeau.

Aparte de la prensa me he leído la intemerata sobre las guerras mundiales, así que la de Ucrania, que se puede seguir en directo, tiene un poder hipnotico. Mi tesis central en esta guerra es que se puede apoyar a Ucrania sin estar de acuerdo con ellos, en todo o en bastante. Como en el caso del apoyo a Stalin, cuando se defendió de la invasión alemana


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

mapachën dijo:


> Buenísimo comentario, muchas gracias!!
> 
> Tenía entendido que el Saddam, preguntó a los que hasta entonces eran sus aliados, si podía atacar a Kuwait y quedarse el país, por haber sido buen perrito atacando a Irán durante casi 10 años... le dieron el OK, y luego pasó lo que pasó.
> 
> Lo que dices de la economía, es que claro, a ver cómo echas el freno una vez que ya está lanzada... y en los 80 USA tuvo un resurgimiento después de la década perdida de los 70 (tras perder la guerra fría en vietnam, y pedir prórroga, advirtiendo a los ricachones del mundo, que si palmaban, ellos se iban al hoyo con ellos))).



Un detalle... no, no tuvo resurgimiento alguno... SIMPLEMENTE tuvo a Greenspan y aquello de que los ciudadanos se convertirían en nuevos inversores y a partir de ahí... BURBUJA VA, BURBUJA VIENE... y como al final la inflación la EXTERNALIZABAN, pues sus ciudadanos mientras iban perdiendo SALARIO, y CUIDADO salario es tiempo-sueldo-servicios, sin embargo iban a cada paso siendo INFORMADOS de crecimientos sin fin, nuevas y mejores cada día economicas y DADO que se conviritieron en SECTOR GERENCIADOR y sector servicios, pues a VIVIR del cuento y la DEUDA, entonces podías ver lo que sucedía en Detroit, pero... DETROIT, PUAG, en realidad todo el país estaba en flor con sus nuevas empresas de... de... de... servicios diversos... y WALLMAR para en principio quíen no llegase y después par todos y... JUERGA...


Qué acabaon inventando para evitar que Japón y Alemania se quedasen con todo en EE.UU.

Qué es WALLMART... pues el consumidor del Tio Sam, junto con sus panchos y demás pobres del país haciendo de currelas y los esclavos de china en principio... 

Qué no se lo creen... qué creen aconteción en España con la burbuja, un RESURGIMIENTO PRODUCTIVO o un simple espejismo burbujil... 

Es lo que hay...


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*La ministra alemana de Exteriores insta a entregar más armas a Ucrania.*
La ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, *Annalena Baerbock,* ha manifetado este miércoles que la Unión Europea había hecho todo lo posible para detener la guerra en Ucrania, pero que el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, sólo tenía en su mente la destrucción del país vecino.

En una conferencia en la capital de Portugal, Lisboa, Baerbock ha sostenido que esa postura de Putin es la razón por la que considera "importante mantener la entrega de armas para que Ucrania pueda defenderse y proteger la vida de las personas".


----------



## España1 (4 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> Para los que dicen que Rusia tiene una economía insignificante...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315639
> 
> ...



Para los más jovenes, decir que antes de Zapatero, Sanchinflans o Rajado, España estaba en el puesto ocho o nueve del mundo.


Se llama disfrutar lo votado y nos estamos empachando


----------



## weyler (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El ejército ruso destruyó el sistema de cohetes HIMARS desde el cual se lanzó el ataque, al devolver el fuego.



Si creyeramos lo que dice rusia esta habría destruido 10 veces mas himars de los que hay, lo único cierto es que no pudieron destruir ni uno solo, algunas veces cayeron en el ridículo de poner unas fotos diciendo que es un himars destruido para demostrarse fácilmente que de himars nada


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

Presidente de Irán: "No dejaremos que los asesinos de Soleimani duerman tranquilos"


El presidente de Irán, Ibrahim Raisi, dio un discurso en la ceremonia para recordar al general iraní Qasem Soleimani, quien fue asesinado el 3 de enero de 2020 por orden del expresidente de Estados Unidos, Donald Trump.




sputniknews.lat


----------



## pepetemete (4 Ene 2023)

(209) RAFAEL's DRONE DOME with LASER Intercepts Multiple Targets - YouTube


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*Combatientes rusos en las filas de Ucrania: "No soy un traidor, no lucho contra la patria, lucho contra Putin"*
Su número es confidencial pero los "centenares" de rusos que luchan junto a los soldados ucranianos en la región de Donetsk (este), en una legión llamada "Libertad de Rusia", no se consideran "traidores".

Cuando su portavoz, "César", se reúne con periodistas, suele llevarlos ante las ruinas de un monasterio ortodoxo en Dolina, en una zona retomada por el ejército ucraniano hace unos meses. *La cúpula dorada destrozada, los escombros y los íconos religiosos tirados por el suelo son, según él, la muestra de "cuáles son los valores de Putin".*



Un combatiente ruso en las filas del ejército ucranianoSameer Al-Doumy | AFP


----------



## dabuti (4 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> Para los más jovenes, decir que antes de Zapatero, Sanchinflans o Rajado, España estaba en el puesto ocho o nueve del mundo.
> 
> 
> Se llama disfrutar lo votado y nos estamos empachando



Lo tiene fácil:

Váyase a México y AMLO lo recibirá como a un español fascista a ver qué tal.

PD. Sinceramente, Luxemburgo o Andorra están más allá del 100 en la lista de PIB yotal por su escasa población y me cambiaría por ellos.

PD2. Aprenda lo que significa per cápita y dejé de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Guaguei (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Plutarko (4 Ene 2023)

pepetemete dijo:


> (209) RAFAEL's DRONE DOME with LASER Intercepts Multiple Targets - YouTube



Eso esta bien, pero muchas armas laser de esas se pueden contrarrestar en gran medida con un algo que refleje los infrarojos, dando un toque de dorado brillante al drone/misil. Todo esto desde la barra del bar....


----------



## Eslacaña (4 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> Para los que dicen que Rusia tiene una economía insignificante...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315639
> 
> ...



O Irán, que tiene a tiro a Italia, o Rusia a Cánada e India que va como un cohete a por Alemania y no tardará en ponerse 3º.

Las economías occidentales iban bien hasta que decidieron ponerse en plan cigarra y que fabricasen los chinos y los hindúes.
El bienestar social que entendíamos como comprar chorradas a un euro, que todo son derechos y que todo tenía que ser gratis se acaba. La impresora no da más de sí. India, China y Rusia nos tienen ganas, y muchas. Vamos a ser los colonizados.

Llegan tiempos revueltos.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Cada vez que veo este meme me parto---


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> Para los más jovenes, decir que antes de Zapatero, Sanchinflans o Rajado, España estaba en el puesto ocho o nueve del mundo.
> 
> 
> Se llama disfrutar lo votado y nos estamos empachando



Sí, deberíamos recordarlo y NO OLVIDAR... recordar y muy bien, que el ministro que nos llevó a eso, acabón en la cárcel, le metieron los suyos, ya me contará, después de rematar en Caja mandril lo que había iniciado como ministro...

Por favor, que PADECIMOS UNA BURBUJA DE PROPORCIONES BIBLICAS Y... tanto Rajoy como el ínclito zapatero tuvieron su parte, más el primero que formó parte de aquél gobierno de "INTREPIDOS BURBUJEROS" que el segundo, que NI SE MOLESTÓ en intentar parar aquel desastre, que todo hay que decirlo de hacerlo o intentarlo acababa como Kenedy...

Así que por favor... España, con el nivel político y económico que nos gastamos y de SINVERGÜENZAS QUE NOS DIRIGEN suerte tenemos de no estar en Sudamérica, que en esencia estaríamos peor que PERU y ya es decir...

Sólo basta pensar que el imbecil que nos dirigió más de 40 años, en lugar de entregarse tras un golpe de estado de mierda dado con el culo, PREFIRIO LLEVAR la economía española a la ruína más absoluta, ESO SI, para evitar que quienes nos llevaran a la ruína MAS ABASOLUTA fueran los otros, decía que la "conspiración judeo-masónica comunista"... y ese es el ídolo de una parte de los indigentes de este país, que por cierto son parte de los que nos metieron en la burbuja, como ya habían hecho en los 60, que tampoco es que fueran gente de ingenio y en lugar de la pasta del turismo, emplearon como NO la deuda que nos inyectaba el escedentario país maravilloso que es TEUTONLANDIA... 

Manda huevos, que diría uno de aquellos seres de luz que nos llevaron a aquel lugar...

Todo hay que decirlo, luego vinieron el Emerito, uno y grande... y el "rojo" Felipe Gonzi...

Con todos estos el milagro es que en las estadísticas de economía mundiales España no esté en el nivel de algunos países africanos, es más creo que con todo eso deberíamos estar muy por debajo, pero... 

Los pirineos no iban a parar a los españoles ni de coña e invadiríamos ese paraiso que es Francia y Alemania, Holanda, Belgica y... si no nos dejaron invadirlos por las malas tampoco lo iban a dejar por las buenas yendo de chachas, como que no... y eso es lo que nos salva, que de no ser por esas...


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*Ucrania ha creado una versión de bajo costo de lo que el Pentágono ha gastado décadas y miles de millones de dólares: aviones de combate, inteligencia y armas, conectados en una red digital* - The Wall Street Journal

El sistema de comando y control virtual ucraniano MacGyver fue creado de hecho "sobre la marcha" y es una lección valiosa para Occidente. Cabe señalar que este logro otorga al ejército ucraniano una ventaja en términos de inteligencia, coordinación y precisión en comparación con el ejército ruso.








Ukraine Has Digitized Its Fighting Forces on a Shoestring


Ukraine has achieved a cut-price version of what the Pentagon has spent decades and billions of dollars striving to accomplish: digitally networked fighters, intelligence and weapons.




www.wsj.com


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Diog mío. Ya están aquíiiiii....



Tacha de la lista invasión extraterrestre.


----------



## pepetemete (4 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Eso esta bien, pero muchas armas laser de esas se pueden contrarrestar en gran medida con un algo que refleje los infrarojos, dando un toque de dorado brillante al drone/misil. Todo esto desde la barra del bar....



A ver, lo puse como ejemplo, pero me parece que ese es el camino que están siguiendo TODOS los ejércitos visto lo visto en la guerra de Ucrania.
Imagino que hay otro tipo de sistemas incluso más perfeccionados y que los estarán probando en el campo de batalla.

Si no sería demasiado fácil para un país destruir a otro utilizando su capacidad para fabricar drones eficientes.

Otro ejemplo:

(209) Amazing Drone On Drone Hits! Raytheon Coyote 2 Interceptor Destroys Target Drones - YouTube


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> Para los más jovenes, decir que antes de Zapatero, Sanchinflans o Rajado, España estaba en el puesto ocho o nueve del mundo.
> 
> 
> Se llama disfrutar lo votado y nos estamos empachando



Digamos que hasta principios de los sesenta, la economía española no igualó los indicadores que tenía antes de la guerra civil.

La información hay que darla completa, no instantáneas que pueden inducir a error.


----------



## ghawar (4 Ene 2023)

lla?


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

¿Maskirovka?


----------



## visaman (4 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Sí, deberíamos recordarlo y NO OLVIDAR... recordar y muy bien, que el ministro que nos llevó a eso, acabón en la cárcel, le metieron los suyos, ya me contará, después de rematar en Caja mandril lo que había iniciado como ministro...
> 
> Por favor, que PADECIMOS UNA BURBUJA DE PROPORCIONES BIBLICAS Y... tanto Rajoy como el ínclito zapatero tuvieron su parte, más el primero que formó parte de aquél gobierno de "INTREPIDOS BURBUJEROS" que el segundo, que NI SE MOLESTÓ en intentar parar aquel desastre, que todo hay que decirlo de hacerlo o intentarlo acababa como Kenedy...
> 
> ...



te va dar igual por tu nomina te perseguirán las mujeres y lo sabes.


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

Según la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Rusia puede producir alrededor de 30 misiles de crucero Kh-101 y 15-20 Kalibr cada mes


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Otro majadero inventado autoestima macaquisima y hablando de su libro.
> 
> Si Rusia tuviera que poner 300.000 tios en la otra parte del mundo,con todo su material, nos ibamos a descojonar.No son ni capaces de desplegarlos en su frontera.
> 
> ...





Eso es solo teórico y basado solo en tus anhelos.

Aquí la realidad es que en el 2015 Rusia supuso que necesitaría unos 2000 efectivos para ayudar al Ejército Sirio a derrotar a tus amiguitos del ISIS y eso fue lo que movilizó con los resultados que ya hemos visto, derrota sin paliativos de tus colegas del ISIS.

Ahora ha supuesto lo que necesitaría para conseguir los resultados que buscan en Ucrania y por ahora en eso están. Cuando acabe pues ya lo analizaremos bien del todo.

Saludos.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Hoy......


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

Il Russo

*Turquía en año electoral*

_Declaración sensacional del presidente turco R.T. Erdogan:

"En 2023, comenzaremos a construir el siglo de Turquía gracias a la fuerza que recibiremos del apoyo que pediremos por última vez en mi nombre a la nación, y pasaremos esta bendita bandera a los jóvenes".

Traducción del turco al inglés:
"Erdogan (refiriéndose a sí mismo en plural) ha dicho que se postula para presidente por última vez (en este año)" _


----------



## arriondas (4 Ene 2023)

Por si alguien no lo había puesto aún. La opinión del historiador Francisco Veiga. Sí también, ha venido a hablar de su libro, pero al menos (aunque no sea prorruso) no recurre al discurso maniqueo de la mayoría de los "expertos" españoles. El, al igual que Rafael Poch, tiene un punto de vista un tanto diferente. 









"Que se vaya Putin no es la solución; dentro de lo que hay, es lo moderado"


El historiador y profesor Francisco Veiga publica 'Ucrania 22', un libro en el que, huyendo de categorías simplistas, analiza el contexto de la invasión rusa y el camino que ha conducido hacia la guerra




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## orcblin (4 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> ¿Maskirovka?



Pues algo parece que se mueve..
Lluvia de misiles y geranios casi diarios desde hace un par de semanas con objetivos claros de todo lo que se parezca a un antiaéreo despliegues de tropas en la frontera de Bielorrusia para usarlas o fijar tropas?
Diciendo que van a usar los avioncitos ...
Parece además que en unos días se helara todo...
A lo mejor todo es una finta, que conste que si la es es muy creíble la verdad...


----------



## Plutarko (4 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> Según la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania, Rusia puede producir alrededor de 30 misiles de crucero Kh-101 y 15-20 Kalibr cada mes



Entonces podemos dar ese valor como el minimo que pueden producir con los operarios hasta las orejas de vodka.
Me interesa mas cuantos geranios pueden producir al mes. Son bastante mas baratos que los kh-101.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

MENTALIDAD RUSA 100%

PRENSA RUSA:


Bakhtizin acusó a Estados Unidos de provocar el conflicto ucraniano.

Albert Bakhtizin, director del Instituto Central de Economía y Matemáticas de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias, opinó que Estados Unidos provocó el conflicto en Ucrania por temor a un acercamiento entre Alemania y Rusia.

Según él, debido a este acercamiento, el papel de Alemania como de Rusia habría aumentado significativamente. Por lo tanto, Alemania se fortalecería a expensas de los recursos baratos de Rusia y Rusia a expensas de las tecnologías alemanas avanzadas.

Bakhtizin cree que la Casa Blanca vio un serio peligro en tal unión económica, que amenazaría los intereses de Washington en Europa.



**********

Eso leen miles de rusos...


----------



## ZARGON (4 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *El sistema de defensa aérea en la región de Rostov destruyó un objeto en forma de pelota.*
> Gobernador de la región de Rostov Golubev: el 3 de enero, el sistema de defensa aérea eliminó un objeto en forma de pelota
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí el OVNI
Anoche, las defensas aéreas rusas interceptaron un OVNI a unos 7 km de la ciudad de Sultan Saly, región de Rostov. El vehículo aéreo no tripulado probablemente era un globo meteorológico ruso que descendió a baja altura.


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

Para cuando los europeos (y norteamericanos) se cosquen que no pueden construir carreteras, 
ni cargar coches eléctricos, ni llenar estanterías de los supermercados con estudios de género,
será demasiado tarde. Así que, en cualquier caso, recomendaría al personal de futuro aprender
ruso y chino. Será vital.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ene 2023)

Breve historia de la operación especial para Dummies - gráficos espeluznantemente malos - y pacobar.

_1.- Antecedentes y lo que se suponían iban hacer los ucranianos_

Los ucranianos intentaban lanzar una ofensiva a primeros de marzo, taponando el norte y el sur, barriendo rodo la zona pro-rusa y encajonándola entre la muralla de fortalezas que habían creado en el oeste.




_2.- Los rusos respondieron antes abriendo numerosos frentes en Ucrania, a ver que pasaba, pero eran pocas fuerzas, mal equipadas y muy dispersas, pasada la sorpresa inicial hubiese sido una escabechina de rusos._




_3.- Se retiraron de algunos zonas para afianzar los territorios liberados, hubo abandonos en la parte de norte de Luhansk y en Kherson para evitar perdidas, se libero totalmente Mariupol, el bastión que tenia la OTAN y ucrania en el sur. _




_4.- Se trazaron líneas defensivas en los puntos vulnerables y se emprendió el ataque a la muralla de fortificaciones de Donetsk, muchas de las tropas ucranianas que estaban diseminadas por los frentes y de reserva se llevaron a la picadora de Balmut para defender esa muralla esencial para el asedio a las republicas._




_5.- El futuro es pura especulación, pero esperemos que rompan o encerquen la línea de bastiones que rodea Donetsk y puedan avanzar, el camino no será fácil._


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Otro duro golpe para nuestro mariscal de referencia.


----------



## EGO (4 Ene 2023)

zapatitos dijo:


> Eso es solo teórico y basado solo en tus anhelos.
> 
> Aquí la realidad es que en el 2015 Rusia supuso que necesitaría unos 2000 efectivos para ayudar al Ejército Sirio a derrotar a tus amiguitos del ISIS y eso fue lo que movilizó con los resultados que ya hemos visto, derrota sin paliativos de tus colegas del ISIS.
> 
> ...



A ver papanatas....que me digas como haria Rusia para poner 300.000 tios en la otra parte del mundo y te dejes de macacadas, hablandome de la mariconada de desplegar 2000 tios,que te lo pone hasta España con la punta de polla en Afgansitan mañana mismo.

Que os gusta mucho desviaros del tema a los rojillos cuando no interesa....

300.000k hombres que puso la OTAN en Irak en unas pocas semanas al otro lado del mundo,con toda clase de comodidades para sus tropas y Rusia desplegando en sus fronteras no es capaz ni de darle un puto botiquin o un chaleco antibalas en condiciones a sus orcos.

Te lo voy a estar repitiendo hasta que te atragante,ROJO,que se que os gusta salir por peteneras cuando os ponen la cara violeta de la rabia.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*Encuentran piezas fabricadas en EEUU en drones iraníes usados por Rusia, informa CNN.*
Piezas fabricadas por* trece empresas estadounidenses* han sido encontradas en los restos de uno de los drones iraníes que Rusia ha utilizado para bombardear objetivos en Ucrania, ha informado este miércoles la cadena CNN.

El medio estadounidense, que cita fuentes de la inteligencia ucraniana, aseguró que estas piezas se encontraron en *un dron iraní que fue derribado en Ucrania el pasado otoño* y que los datos obtenidos fueron comunicados por Kiev a funcionarios del gobierno de EE.UU. a finales del año pasado.

El mes pasado la Casa Blanca creó un grupo de trabajo para investigar cómo la tecnología estadounidense y occidental, desde equipos más pequeños como semiconductores y módulos GPS hasta piezas más grandes como motores, ha podido terminar dentro de los drones de Irán, país sometido a un fuerte sistema de sanciones.


----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

@vil. 
*Casi el 50% de los bonos del gobierno japonés ahora están en manos del BOJ. No sé si nos damos cuenta del disparate que es esto…monetización de toda la vida, esto debería provocar inflación, peroooo hay 3 sistemas económicos en Occidente, el normal, el de Japón y el Argentino, estos últimos no responden a las normas generales de la economía de mercado.*
13:57 || 04/01/2023


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*El ex director de la agencia espacial rusa envía a Macron la metralla que le causó heridas en Ucrania. *
El ex jefe de la agencia espacial rusa Roscosmos, *Dmitry Rogozin*, ha dicho este miércoles que había enviado al presidente Emmanuel Macron la metralla que le causó heridas en Ucrania. Fue disparada, según él, desde un cañón César francés suministrado a Kiev.

Rogozin, que actualmente dirige un grupo de asesores militares que brindan asistencia a las fuerzas separatistas en Ucrania,* resultó herido en la espalda en diciembre *durante un ataque ucraniano a un hotel en Donetsk, en el este de Ucrania bajo control ruso, que causó varios muertos y heridos.

El ex jefe de la agencia especial rusa había asegurado que el incidente se había producido en el momento de una "reunión de trabajo" en el restaurante. La cadena de televisión pública Russia 24 había afirmado por su parte que el ex jefe de Roscosmos celebraba allí su 59 cumpleaños, con invitados y músicos.

Dmtry Rogozin, ferviente partidario de la ofensiva rusa en Ucrania, explicó que había escrito al embajador de Francia en Moscú, Pierre Levy. *"En este sobre, junto con mi carta, verá un fragmento de un proyectil de una pieza de artillería César francesa de 155 mm"*, escribe Rogozin en la carta abierta publicada en Telegram.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Por si alguien no lo había puesto aún. La opinión del historiador Francisco Veiga. Sí también, ha venido a hablar de su libro, pero al menos (aunque no sea prorruso) no recurre al discurso maniqueo de la mayoría de los "expertos" españoles. El, al igual que Rafael Poch, tiene un punto de vista un tanto diferente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo tengo pendiente de leer como algunas otras "cosillas" del autor.


----------



## amcxxl (4 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Por si alguien no lo había puesto aún. La opinión del historiador Francisco Veiga. Sí también, ha venido a hablar de su libro, pero al menos (aunque no sea prorruso) no recurre al discurso maniqueo de la mayoría de los "expertos" españoles. El, al igual que Rafael Poch, tiene un punto de vista un tanto diferente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el proximo presidente de Rusia: Surovikin



Alvin Red dijo:


> _2.- Los rusos respondieron antes abriendo numerosos frentes en Ucrania, a ver que pasaba, pero eran pocas fuerzas, mal equipadas y muy dispersas, pasada la sorpresa inicial hubiese sido una escabechina de rusos._




Para nada, las fuerzas eran sufucientes para lo que se pretendia y estaban bien equipadas dado que eran buena parte de las fuerzas terrestres de Rusia

El primer objetivo era dar un ultimatum a la oligarquia ucraniana (practicamente todos narigudos), que quiza no se creian que Putin iba en serio, y obligarlos a pactar
Se entro a ver que es lo que se encontraban y se llevaron algunas sorpresas desagradables aunque mas o menos esperadas

Por ejemplo estaba pactado que Jarkov se pasara al lado ruso, dejando a los nazis en las zonas industriales en el extraradio para ser aniquilados por la aviacion, de hecho se alzo una bandera rusa en algun edificio administrativo el primer dia, pero hubo traicion y el Cuerpo Nacional de Avakov se metio en la cudad enseguida parapetandose, emboscando una columna rusa que se dirigia al centro a apoyar a los leales de Jarkov y se aborto la posibilidad de conseguir la ciudad mas o menos pacificamente como paso en 2014

El otro objetivo estaba claro, presionar Kiev para retener tropas y mientras tanto tomar el sur y el puente de tierra de Crimea hasta Donbass, ademas de formar una cabeza de puente en la margen izquierda del Dniepr que posibilitara amenazar Odessa y llegar a Transinstria, pero aqui se estancaron porque habia tambien zonas fortificadas al noreste de Nikolayev ademas de la propia ciudad

Los oligarcas se reunieron en Vilnius con los amos de la NATO y decidieron no negociar nada, con lo que sellaron su destino porque perderan todas sus posesiones en Ucrania

Despues de esto la Operacion Militar cambio de guerra limitada de advertencia a picadora de carne





Alvin Red dijo:


> _5.- El futuro es pura especulación, pero esperemos que rompan o encerquen la línea de bastiones que rodea Donetsk y puedan avanzar, el camino no será fácil._
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315793



lo dudo seguiran presionando en todo el frente con fuerza creciente hasta lograr el desmoronamineto, eso de los calderos es cosa de la guerra mobil , como en la segunda guerra mundial

aqui seguiran desgastando hasta que el frente ceda y tengan retirarse a posiciones menos expuestas y haciendoles retroceder cada vez mas o hasta que el estado ucraniano colapse de alguna manera, por falta de energia, comida, agua personal, etc...


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

Il Russo

_Las autoridades rusas están trabajando en la creación de una instalación de almacenamiento de semillas de plantas en el permafrost de Yakutia en caso de emergencia, porque en la situación militar y política actual Rusia ha perdido el acceso a la instalación de almacenamiento internacional en Spitsbergen._


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> el proximo presidente de la UE Rusia : Surovikin


----------



## arriondas (4 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> el proximo presidente de Rusia: Surovikin



Quien crea que después de Putin vendrá un liberal farlopero tipo Navalny, que espere sentado. Putin es bastante moderado comparado con muchos de los hombres fuertes que están detrás.


----------



## Exmortis (4 Ene 2023)

Como otro día cualquiera, el imperio del mal del genocida Putin retrocede ante el valiente Zelenski y la Europa democrática y libre


----------



## mapachën (4 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Un detalle... no, no tuvo resurgimiento alguno... SIMPLEMENTE tuvo a Greenspan y aquello de que los ciudadanos se convertirían en nuevos inversores y a partir de ahí... BURBUJA VA, BURBUJA VIENE... y como al final la inflación la EXTERNALIZABAN, pues sus ciudadanos mientras iban perdiendo SALARIO, y CUIDADO salario es tiempo-sueldo-servicios, sin embargo iban a cada paso siendo INFORMADOS de crecimientos sin fin, nuevas y mejores cada día economicas y DADO que se conviritieron en SECTOR GERENCIADOR y sector servicios, pues a VIVIR del cuento y la DEUDA, entonces podías ver lo que sucedía en Detroit, pero... DETROIT, PUAG, en realidad todo el país estaba en flor con sus nuevas empresas de... de... de... servicios diversos... y WALLMAR para en principio quíen no llegase y después par todos y... JUERGA...
> 
> 
> Qué acabaon inventando para evitar que Japón y Alemania se quedasen con todo en EE.UU.
> ...



Otra vez, muy interesantes, y perdón por el offtopic.

Yo he sido muy crítico con la burbuja inmobiliaria Española... pero últimamente me da por pensar... Hacer una casa, cuesta muchísima energía, recursos etc... y lo hicimos a cambio de deuda y billetes de colores, que ya veremos quien cobra y si cobra.

A cambio, tenemos un parqué de viviendas nuevas, autovías nuevas, AVEs, aeropuertos... no sé, últimamente me da por pensar que a lo mejor no éramos tan pardillos, está todo occidente en el ajo, y que nos echen un galgo para cobrar (rollo USA).

Gracias por tu comentario!


----------



## Elimina (4 Ene 2023)

Exmortis dijo:


> Como otro día cualquiera, el imperio del mal del genocida Putin retrocede ante el valiente Zelenski y la Europa democrática y libre



Lo que necesita Putin es más tarados como tú. ¡Poco radical me pareces, continúa por favor!


----------



## dabuti (4 Ene 2023)

FRAGATA PARA MISILES HIPERSÓNICOS.


El 4 de enero, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, participó en la ceremonia de ingreso al servicio del portador de los misiles hipersónicos Zircons, la fragata Almirante Gorshkov.
El presidente calificó el inicio de la campaña militar del Almirante Gorshkov, equipado con sistemas Zircon, como un evento significativo.

“Estoy seguro de que armas tan poderosas protegerán de manera confiable a Rusia de posibles amenazas externas y ayudarán a garantizar los intereses nacionales de nuestro país”, dijo Putin durante la ceremonia, que se llevó a cabo por videoconferencia.

El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, quien a su vez participó en la ceremonia de entrada en servicio de combate de la fragata, dijo que la fragata emprenderá una campaña a través de los océanos Atlántico e Índico, así como el mar Mediterráneo. Los principales esfuerzos de la tripulación de la fragata estarán dirigidos a contrarrestar las amenazas de Rusia, dijo Shoigu.
Según él, durante la campaña, se realizarán ejercicios con misiles hipersónicos Zircon, que pueden superar cualquier sistema moderno y avanzado de defensa aérea y defensa antimisiles.
"Almirante Gorshkov" se refiere a las fragatas del proyecto 22350. Se unió a la Armada rusa en julio de 2018. En diciembre de 2022, la fragata hizo una transición entre flotas y llegó a la base principal de la Flota del Norte, la ciudad de Severomorsk, después del mantenimiento programado en la Planta Marina de Kronstadt.
El arma de ataque principal es el sistema de misiles Calibre-NK. La fragata también está equipada con misiles de crucero hipersónicos Zircon capaces de realizar maniobras de vuelo sostenidas en la atmósfera impulsadas por su propio motor. La velocidad máxima de los misiles alcanza las nueve velocidades del sonido, y el alcance máximo de disparo es de 1.000 km. Con su ayuda, puede alcanzar objetivos tanto de superficie como terrestres.
El historiador militar Dmitry Boltenkov, en una conversación con Izvestia en septiembre, señaló que los barcos de esta serie pertenecen a una nueva generación, con un moderno sistema de defensa antimisiles. Ellos, según él, tienen una excelente navegabilidad.


https://vk.com/share.php?url=https%3A%2F%2Fiz.ru%2F1450609%2F2023-01-04%2Fputin-prinial-uchastie-v-tceremonii-vykhoda-na-sluzhbu-fregata-admiral-gorshkov&title=Putin%20dio%20la%20orden%20de%20enviar%20la%20fragata%20%22Almirante%20Gorshkov%22%20al%20servicio%20militar%0A&utm_source=share2


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Se informa de que nuestras tropas han desalojado al enemigo de las posiciones cercanas a la estación de ferrocarril de Dekonska, en Soledar.
Ayer también se informó de que nuestras tropas avanzaban hacia las principales minas de sal de la ciudad. La situación para las AFU en Soledar se ha vuelto mucho más difícil durante la última semana, en gran parte como resultado del exitoso trabajo del PMC Wagner cerca de Yakovlevka, que ha creado las condiciones previas para un ataque contra la zona norte de la ciudad y el avance hacia la autopista Seversk-Soledar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

❗ La aviación rusa vuela para suprimir las posiciones de tiro de los terroristas de las AFU que lanzan ataques masivos con armas pesadas contra objetos civiles en Vasylivka - Rogov


----------



## Adriano II (4 Ene 2023)

mapachën dijo:


> Otra vez, muy interesantes, y perdón por el offtopic.
> 
> Yo he sido muy crítico con la burbuja inmobiliaria Española... pero últimamente me da por pensar... Hacer una casa, cuesta muchísima energía, recursos etc... y lo hicimos a cambio de deuda y billetes de colores, que ya veremos quien cobra y si cobra.
> 
> ...



El problema es que sigues necesitando que te presten dinero todos los meses para pagar millones y millones de nóminas y cosas tan básicas como comprar medicinas para los hospitales

Hazte un sinpa y ya verás quien te vuelve a prestar

Y si te dejan de prestar ni funcis, ni jubilados cobran ni los hospitales funcionan (o te crees que llega con lo recaudado de los impuestos ??)

Felicidades has caido en la trampa de la deuda y ahora eres un exclavo


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Situación operativa actual en la zona de una operación militar especial, según informa el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en una infografía de RIA Novosti.
#SHEO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## alfonbass (4 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Quien crea que después de Putin vendrá un liberal farlopero tipo Navalny, que espere sentado. Putin es bastante moderado comparado con muchos de los hombres fuertes que están detrás.



Por eso creo que hay que hacer algo más que echar a Putin
Por supuesto, hay que ayudar a Navalny


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

ZARGON dijo:


> Aquí el OVNI
> Anoche, las defensas aéreas rusas interceptaron un OVNI a unos 7 km de la ciudad de Sultan Saly, región de Rostov. El vehículo aéreo no tripulado probablemente era un globo meteorológico ruso que descendió a baja altura.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo
> 
> _Las autoridades rusas están trabajando en la creación de una instalación de almacenamiento de semillas de plantas en el permafrost de Yakutia en caso de emergencia, porque en la situación militar y política actual Rusia ha perdido el acceso a la instalación de almacenamiento internacional en Spitsbergen._



Para el que no sepa lo que es esto, lo pongo:



























Banco Mundial de Semillas de Svalbard - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Lleva funcionando desde 2008. La prensa en su día lo apodó "el banco de semillas del fin del mundo", por su ubicación y por su utilidad.

Los rusos tienen mucha experiencia en este tipo de instalaciones:









Los doce botánicos rusos que murieron de hambre para proteger el mayor banco de frutas y semillas del mundo


Una niña corre con dificultad por una calle destrozada por las bombas. Sus pies se hunden en la nieve y si puede avanzar con muchísima dificultad es sólo...




www.xataka.com


----------



## ZARGON (4 Ene 2023)

Imágenes del lanzamiento de hoy del misil de crucero hipersónico "Zircon" desde la fragata "Admiral Gorshkov". Un misil disparado desde el Mar de Barents alcanzó con éxito un objetivo en el Mar Blanco, ubicado a una distancia de casi 1000 km.


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

Zircón puesto en servicio de combate:









«Будем и дальше развивать потенциал ВС»: Путин принял участие в церемонии выхода на службу фрегата «Адмирал Горшков»


Владимир Путин принял участие в церемонии выхода на боевую службу головного фрегата проекта 22350 «Адмирал флота Советского Союза Горшков», оснащённого ракетами «Циркон». Этот корабль был принят в состав ВМФ в 2018 году, а затем доработан для применения гиперзвукового оружия. 4 января фрегат...




russian.rt.com


----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

Según la CNN existe gran descontento entre el Gobierno ruso por la utilización de medios de inteligencia militar americanos, además de armamento americano, en la operación de guerra en la localidad de Makiivka que causo la muerte de más de 400 miembros de las fuerzas rusas.
04/01/2022 14:02


----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

*El petróleo vuelve a caer más del 3%, tras el fuerte descenso de ayer ante el miedo a una demanda débil. Noticias excelentes para la inflación*
14:18 || 04/01/2023


----------



## manodura79 (4 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Otro majadero inventado autoestima macaquisima y hablando de su libro.
> 
> Si Rusia tuviera que poner 300.000 tios en la otra parte del mundo,con todo su material, nos ibamos a descojonar.No son ni capaces de desplegarlos en su frontera.
> 
> ...



Sigues comparando a la OTAN con Rusia. Nada que ver, creo yo. Pero bueno tienes razón. La OTAN de la invasión a Irak es "más mejor" que la Rusia actual. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

Exmortis dijo:


> Como otro día cualquiera, el imperio del mal del genocida Putin retrocede ante el valiente Zelenski y la Europa democrática y libre



Primera gilipollez y directo al ignore con méritos.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rusia dentro de dos meses comenzará la producción en masa de una nueva generación de sistemas de guerra electrónica para contrarrestar drones, informó el servicio de prensa de Rostec. Cabe señalar que los medios de guerra electrónica serán tanto aéreos como terrestres.
> 
> La corporación estatal también enfatizó que sus empresas están aumentando el ritmo de producción de armas y equipos especiales. Estamos hablando de helicópteros de ataque y transporte, cazas de combate nuevos y modernizados, bombarderos de primera línea, portamisiles estratégicos, aviones de transporte y de entrenamiento.



Está operación especial del 2022 le está sirviendo a Rusia para mejorar los aspectos que tenía más obsoletos en su ejército, sobre todo tema drones. Le ha venido como anillo al dedo.

Cuando los rusos se ponen con algo...lo hacen bien, y por tanto no tengo duda de que sus drones y contramedidas, serán de los mejores del mundo.

Mientras Europa...mirando.


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> @vil.
> *Casi el 50% de los bonos del gobierno japonés ahora están en manos del BOJ. No sé si nos damos cuenta del disparate que es esto…monetización de toda la vida, esto debería provocar inflación, peroooo hay 3 sistemas económicos en Occidente, el normal, el de Japón y el Argentino, estos últimos no responden a las normas generales de la economía de mercado.*
> 13:57 || 04/01/2023



A ver, Argentina no es ningún sistema específico, eso más que nada es una visión muy EGOCENTRICA y que indica bien a las claras uno de los problemas de Argentina... y para poder arreglar algo, lo que fuese, uno primero tiene que saber cual es el REAL PROBLEMA, no sólo el problema que se ve o peor aún se quiere ver... lo siguiente no hay un sistema económico "normal", el sistema económico para bien o para mal tiene diversos ingredientes y entenderlo requiere entender cada uno de esos ingredientes de modo conjunto, no por separado...

Japón es el caso que antes te decía, tiene un nivel de deuda muy alto, PERO esa deuda es mayormente interna, es decir podría incluso diluirla sin apenas verse afectado de modo intenso... cuidado con esto, no es tan así, pero vamos para que lo entendamos es DEUDA PROPIA MAYORMENTE... sigue además siendo una economía muy eficiente y productiva, con empresas POTENCIALMENTE muy potentes y competitivas, y esto TAMBIEN HAY QUE TOMARLO CON PINZAS... ahora bien, Japón tiene diversas problemáticas, una pirámide poblacional complicada, una sociedad aletargada donde la juventud en cierto sentido está en un lugar complejo, se dice que la mayoría de mujeres en torno a los 30 años ni ha tenido, ni tiene, ni desea tener relaciones sexuales y los hombres no están mucho mejor y esto SI ES ECONOMÍA... y si la cosa no fuese compleja tienen al igual que Europa un único surtidor de gas por gasoducto (Rusia) y no han cerrado heridas con ellos de muy largo tiempo, están pensando en volver a la nuclear y eso tampoco es solución a largo plazo, dependen del combustible de terceros y... y... China allí mismo, Corea que se tragan de aquél modo y Taiwan, a la par tienen que lidiar con los designios del Tio Sam... tienen un cocktail difícil de desenredar, no debemos olvidar que llevan en una crisis deflacionaria más de tres lustros y...

Pero potencialmente siguen siendo muy productivos y son como economía MUY CREIBLES, lo cual les mantiene a flote...

El mayor problema de Japón sería psicológico y es importante... es saber el papel que jugar en un escenario como el asiático, con actores como Corea, China, los que están creciendo como Vietnam, la propia India ahí cerca, no menos importante Australia... la ASEAN es un campo de juego que habría que seguir muy interesantemente, perdidos en nuestras cuitas no vemos cómo el futuro se va abriendo paso y tiene caminos que a veces nos dejan al lado...

En esencia Japón es una nación vieja, tanto por su existencia como por su población en un entorno de naciones jóvenes y pujantes...

Todo eso lleva a una compleja visión de lo que le podría deparar realmente el futuro...

Yo decía hace años, que Japón tenía hasta el 2017 para frenar a China, con la finalidad de mantener un statu-quo de nación principal en Asia, pararla en el terreno militar... no lo hizo y hoy, pues... su papel en gran medida lo van a marcar otros, pero... tiene ese margen de ser una nación con una productividad creible y... se irá viendo...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> FRAGATA PARA MISILES HIPERSÓNICOS.
> 
> 
> El 4 de enero, el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, participó en la ceremonia de ingreso al servicio del portador de los misiles hipersónicos Zircons, la fragata Almirante Gorshkov.
> ...



Nada mejor que un gráfico descriptivo del gran Charly015.


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

No entiendo... Los rusos se está quedando sin misiles y no paran de construir maquinaria para ellos...

*Rostec aumenta el ritmo y volumen de producción de armas y equipos militares y especiales.
*
_*Hablamos de helicópteros de ataque y transporte, cazas de combate nuevos y modernizados, 
bombarderos de primera línea, portamisiles estratégicos, aviones de transporte y entrenamiento
de combate.
*_
*Suministros de tanques T-72B3, T-72B3M, T-80BVM y T-90M, montajes de artillería autopropulsada 
Msta-S, Malka, Akatsia, Giacint-S, morteros autopropulsados Tyulpan, sistemas de lanzallamas
pesados para TOS continúan -1A "Sol", así como complejos de vehículos de reconocimiento 
de artillería, comunicaciones, control...
@rostecru*


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Lo tengo pendiente de leer como algunas otras "cosillas" del autor.



Pero este es más bien atlantista, ¿no? Lo digo porque he leído la entrevista y me da la impresión.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Diez nuevos helicópteros de ataque y reconocimiento Ka-52M modernizados han sido entregados al ejército ruso.

@epoddubny


----------



## Rudi Rocker (4 Ene 2023)

Exmortis dijo:


> Como otro día cualquiera, el imperio del mal del genocida Putin retrocede ante el valiente Zelenski y la Europa democrática y libre







Spoiler


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> Para los que dicen que Rusia tiene una economía insignificante...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315639
> 
> ...





Este cálculo del Pib no vale para nada, como hemos explicado cientos de veces.

El cálculo del Pib ha de hacerse igualando el poder adquisitivo de los países e igualando el poder de compra de los mismos, el PIB PPA o GDP PPP en inglés.

No es exactamente así, pero es un ejemplo que sirve para entenderlo: Imagina que tú en España tienes una panadería y yo otra en Rusia.

A ti producir una barra te cuesta 1 euro, a mi 0,20 al cambio. Según el cálculo del PIB tradicional, yo necesito fabricar 5 barras de pan, para tener tu PIB de 1 euro.

Cuando la realidad es que si yo fabrico 5 barras de pan y tu 1...he fabricado 4 barras más de pan y por tanto mi producción es 4 veces mayor.

Por eso, en el Pib que publican los que no tienen ni puta idea o los manipuladores, Rusia aparece como la 9 economía mundial y Usa la 1.

Cuando la realidad es que Rusia es la 6 economía del mundo y China la 1.

Se llama manipulación


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> *El petróleo vuelve a caer más del 3%, tras el fuerte descenso de ayer ante el miedo a una demanda débil. Noticias excelentes para la inflación*
> 14:18 || 04/01/2023



Los bancos centrales están haciendo piruetas. Ayer amenazó el euro con irse al guano. Claramente ha habido intervención:


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> A ver, Argentina no es ningún sistema específico, eso más que nada es una visión muy EGOCENTRICA y que indica bien a las claras uno de los problemas de Argentina... y para poder arreglar algo, lo que fuese, uno primero tiene que saber cual es el REAL PROBLEMA, no sólo el problema que se ve o peor aún se quiere ver... lo siguiente no hay un sistema económico "normal", el sistema económico para bien o para mal tiene diversos ingredientes y entenderlo requiere entender cada uno de esos ingredientes de modo conjunto, no por separado...
> 
> Japón es el caso que antes te decía, tiene un nivel de deuda muy alto, PERO esa deuda es mayormente interna, es decir podría incluso diluirla sin apenas verse afectado de modo intenso... cuidado con esto, no es tan así, pero vamos para que lo entendamos es DEUDA PROPIA MAYORMENTE... sigue además siendo una economía muy eficiente y productiva, con empresas POTENCIALMENTE muy potentes y competitivas, y esto TAMBIEN HAY QUE TOMARLO CON PINZAS... ahora bien, Japón tiene diversas problemáticas, una pirámide poblacional complicada, una sociedad aletargada donde la juventud en cierto sentido está en un lugar complejo, se dice que la mayoría de mujeres en torno a los 30 años ni ha tenido, ni tiene, ni desea tener relaciones sexuales y los hombres no están mucho mejor y esto SI ES ECONOMÍA... y si la cosa no fuese compleja tienen al igual que Europa un único surtidor de gas por gasoducto (Rusia) y no han cerrado heridas con ellos de muy largo tiempo, están pensando en volver a la nuclear y eso tampoco es solución a largo plazo, dependen del combustible de terceros y... y... China allí mismo, Corea que se tragan de aquél modo y Taiwan, a la par tienen que lidiar con los designios del Tio Sam... tienen un cocktail difícil de desenredar, no debemos olvidar que llevan en una crisis deflacionaria más de tres lustros y...
> 
> ...



Lo de Argentina es bastante sencillo por su repetición: cuando un gobierno se recupera y emerge la clase media,
no se conforman y colocan otro gobierno FMI que saquea lo ganado, y vuelta la burra a la linde... Y así décadas.


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

mapachën dijo:


> Otra vez, muy interesantes, y perdón por el offtopic.
> 
> Yo he sido muy crítico con la burbuja inmobiliaria Española... pero últimamente me da por pensar... Hacer una casa, cuesta muchísima energía, recursos etc... y lo hicimos a cambio de deuda y billetes de colores, que ya veremos quien cobra y si cobra.
> 
> ...



El problema es que eso permitió entrar a fondos de inversión y sus condiciones tuvieron que ser aceptadas, con lo cual TU ECONOMÍA hoy es rehén de lo que ellos decidan, por poner un caso ahora se están asociando para evitar el control de los alquileres y tú vas a tener poco o ningún margen para impedirles hacer lo que les plazca, eso debido a una deuda de orgía... 

Se podría haber evitado, siendo menos expansivos, evitando las subidas indiscriminadas de la burbuja, evitando la mano de obra extranjera, lo que hubiese parado de raiz esa burbuja, pero... 

El ladrillo y la obra pública en general quedan, no se evaporan como las finanzas, pero CUIDADO tambien queda la LEY y sus consecuencias, sobre todo si has firmado eso frente a tribunales extranjeros que ni tú controlas, ni puedes gestionar... al final como con el PRESTIGE ellos crean los desastres TU ASUMES LAS CONSECUENCIAS...

Y dado que España no tiene suficiente potencial para IMPEDIR que le cobren sus deudas, pagará de una u otra forma y...

No, no mereció la pena... sirvió para pegarnos un viaje de aupa, pero... nos costará infinidad salir de él...

Pero sin embargo los políticos sacaron enorme tajada... siempre lo digo, quíen quiera entender España debe saber quienes son:

OSO, MASTROSO, CARCAÑOSO... a partir de ahí, pues... es lo que hay... por cierto, estes tipos, su historia y su esencia EXPLICAN MUY BIEN A FRANCO y su existencia.. ya digo es lo que hay...


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

‼☠La ultraderecha ucraniana perdió otro referente.

Cerca de Artemovsk, las tropas rusas liquidaron al instructor de la organización juvenil neonazi "Black Raven", Vladislav Shvets. A lo largo de 2022 promovió activamente las ideas nazis entre los escolares para hacerlos partícipes en la guerra.

Anteriormente se informó sobre la liquidación de Oleg Yurchenko, conocido como el líder del juego militar-patriótico de Ucrania "Halcones-Dzhura".
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## millie34u (4 Ene 2023)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Sunak dice a Zelenski que Ucrania puede contar con Reino Unido a largo plazo*
> 
> "El primer ministro dijo que Ucrania podría contar que el Reino Unido siga apoyándolo en el largo plazo, como quedó demostrado con la reciente entrega de* más de 1.000 misiles antiaéreos*", apuntó la fuente oficial.



jojojo, y la pérfida Albión, ¿cuanto va a contar con Sunak?


----------



## arriondas (4 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Por eso creo que hay que hacer algo más que echar a Putin
> Por supuesto, hay que ayudar a Navalny



Tu eres de los que quieren que las cosas cambien ya mismo. Y eso es imposible. Nunca es bueno forzar, nunca. Sólo consigues lo contrario.

Por otro lado, Navalny es un falso de cojones, de los de ir con los de feria y volver con los del mercao.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

‼ Ucrania planea una fuerte ofensiva en primavera; los combates de marzo serán "los más calientes"

El jefe de la inteligencia militar ucraniana dijo por 101ª vez que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas van a recuperar el control de todos los territorios, desde Crimea hasta el Donbass, e infligir una derrota final a Rusia.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los bancos centrales están haciendo piruetas. Ayer amenazó el euro con irse al guano. Claramente ha habido intervención:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315852



Y más que van a tener que hacer... están destruyendo las ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA que dan origen al PIB, no al monetario, sino al consumo y la producción... ya me contarás con que cohones piensan sustituir todo eso, por ahora inyectando para cubrir la realidad y apoyandose en todo tipo, IMAGINO, de estrategias...

En España quitan el IVA a los productos esenciales y por ahora y hasta dónde yo sé eso no afecta a la realidad de los precios, lo que ya es indiativo de que esos precios van a seguir subiendo, PERO no se verá reflejado en el INDICE dado que le has hecho un pequeño apañó... el problema de fondo no es el precio, ES QUE SU COSTE de producción ha subido... TRAMPAS...

Ya veremos, la gente no es CONSCIENTE de lo mal que realmente estamos...


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo
> 
> _Las autoridades rusas están trabajando en la creación de una instalación de almacenamiento de semillas de plantas en el permafrost de Yakutia en caso de emergencia, porque en la situación militar y política actual Rusia ha perdido el acceso a la instalación de almacenamiento internacional en Spitsbergen._



El muy capullo de Putin, al comienzo de su mandato, cerró (o minoró) unas instalaciones similares (y anteriores a Spitsbergen) que había en San Petersburg, y que habia resistido heroicamente el sitio de Leningrado y la hambruna...
Eran los tiempos en que Putin era "de los nuestros", o eso creía él.


----------



## Xan Solo (4 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Para el que no sepa lo que es esto, lo pongo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al último me refería yo...


----------



## vil. (4 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo de Argentina es bastante sencillo por su repetición: cuando un gobierno se recupera y emerge la clase media,
> no se conforman y colocan otro gobierno FMI que saquea lo ganado, y vuelta la burra a la linde... Y así décadas.



Esto es un grave error... la economía argentina es una gran mentira... no, no ha surgido una clase media y la han hundido, simplemente la ECONOMÍA ARGENTINA es una gran mentira que está dónde está porque interesa a quienes conviene que sea así... si Argentina quisiese hacer de verdad una economía seria lo primero que tendría que hacer es cuestionarse su participación en la IIWW, en la que se dedicó a vivir de rentas, luego le endosaron su participación en lo que resultó y ahí sigue...

Si quieres salir de ahí, eso significa poner cara de perro y enfrentarte al amo y AHI NO VA A HABER NINGUN tipo de paz o apaño...

Argentina tuvo un golpe militar y con ello se pulieron a gran cantidad de OPOSITORES a ese sistema... lo que quedó es el problema... la gente obviamos que lo que tenemos lo tenemo si lo peleamos, de no ser así tenemos lo que NOS DAN... eso es Argentina... y en ese escenario, pues a los que a Argentina le dictan lo que debe ser PRECISAN a un grupo de gentes, dentro de la propia Argentina, que esté dispuesto a combatir con el resto de Argentinos que no están dispuestos a seguir el guión... llámalos clase media si quieres; son los beneficiados de la Argentina actual, no las víctimas... 

Pasa igual en Venezuela o en Colombia o Perú...

Si quieres ser alguien TE LO TIENES QUE GANAR y eso significa cosas muy chungas... mira Cuba... es lo que hay...


----------



## Plutarko (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> *El petróleo vuelve a caer más del 3%, tras el fuerte descenso de ayer ante el miedo a una demanda débil. Noticias excelentes para la inflación*
> 14:18 || 04/01/2023



Esta grafica augura pertroleo barato para años venideros ....


----------



## wireless1980 (4 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> Para los más jovenes, decir que antes de Zapatero, Sanchinflans o Rajado, España estaba en el puesto ocho o nueve del mundo.
> 
> 
> Se llama disfrutar lo votado y nos estamos empachando



Así que tú quieres la vuelta de Aznar que fue casi socio fundador de este foro. Amas su burbuja y como destrozo el país para los próximos 20 años. Además creo el efecto llamada que atrajo inmigración por un tubo para trabajar de peón por 3000€ al mes. 

Estas cosas puedes soltarlas en el bar, entre tus colegas ignorantes, no en burbuja.


----------



## Epicii (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> *El petróleo vuelve a caer más del 3%, tras el fuerte descenso de ayer ante el miedo a una demanda débil. Noticias excelentes para la inflación*
> 14:18 || 04/01/2023



La economia china se frena por el covid...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

En 2021 regresará al servicio el submarino Tambov


Noticias Armada Rusa Según anuncian fuentes de la industria rusa, el submarino nuclear B-448 'Tambov' del proyecto 671RTMK clase Victor III...




charly015.blogspot.com





Y una pequeña historia sobre el submarino B-448 Tambov.

El 29 de febrero de 1996 ocurrió un incidente que fue ampliamente publicitado, durante unos ejercicios navales de la OTAN el submarino B-448 Tambov tenía como misión espiar las maniobras e intentar pasar desapercibido.

Uno de sus tripulantes había sido operado de apendicitis y esta había desembocado en una peritonitis que ponía altamente en riesgo su vida.

El capitán tomo la decisión de salir a superficie en medio del área de ejercicios y solicitar ayuda entre la mezcla de estupefacción y pánico de la flotilla de la OTAN.

Tras establecer comunicaciones y solicitar ayuda, el marinero fue evacuado al destructor británico HMS Glasgow, desde donde lo trasladaron mediante un helicóptero Linx a un hospital británico en tierra.


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan su ofensiva en la dirección de Donetsk e infligen golpes masivos al enemigo en los distritos de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limansky y Yuzhno-Donetsky - lo principal del resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, más de 40 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, así como 2 vehículos, fueron destruidos en las zonas de Dvurechnaya, Sinkovka, Kislovka y Berestovoye, en la región de Kharkiv, como resultado de los ataques con fuego de las unidades de las AFU en las zonas de n.p. Dvurechnaya, Sinkovka, Kislovka y Berestovoye a lo largo del día. Además, 1 ERG enemigo fue destruido cerca de Liman Pervy en Kharkiv Oblast.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques de artillería contra 2 grupos de asalto, acumulaciones de mano de obra y equipos de las AFU en el área de Chervonaya Dibrova LNR y el área forestal de Serebryansky. En las zonas de Nevske LNR, Novovodynoye, Serebryanka y Belogorivka DNR fueron destruidos 5 DRG enemigos. Las pérdidas totales del enemigo en esta dirección durante el día ascendieron a más de 150 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, 1 vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas, 7 vehículos blindados y 3 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk las fuerzas rusas prosiguen sus acciones ofensivas. Durante el día en esta dirección las pérdidas de las AFU ascendieron a más de 100 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 1 tanque, 4 blindados y 5 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, unidades de las AFU realizaron intentos infructuosos de contraatacar las posiciones rusas cerca del asentamiento de Dorozhnyanka de la DNR. Todos los contraataques fueron rechazados y el enemigo retrocedió a sus posiciones iniciales. Además, los ataques de artillería contra concentraciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en las proximidades de las aldeas de Vladimirovka, Prechistovka, Novoukrainka de la RPD y Chervonoye de la región de Zaporozhye destruyeron más de 180 combatientes ucranianos, 5 tanques, 5 IFV, 3 vehículos blindados y 10 vehículos.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24297









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Los lectores del Daily Mail condenaron al Primer Ministro británico Rishi Sunak por sus palabras de apoyo a Ucrania

Los lectores de The Daily Mail dejaron comentarios airados en un artículo sobre las conversaciones entre Zelenskyy y Sunak. Les enfureció la declaración del primer ministro británico sobre las intenciones de Londres de seguir apoyando financieramente a Kiev.

"El hombre es un idiota", escribió un lector.

"Los contribuyentes británicos tiemblan cuando Rishi promete algo", comentó otro.

"Bueno, ¿qué, un país que no puede permitirse un aumento de sueldo puede permitirse hacer regalos económicos en el extranjero?", se extrañó un tercero. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo de Argentina es bastante sencillo por su repetición: cuando un gobierno se recupera y emerge la clase media,
> no se conforman y colocan otro gobierno FMI que saquea lo ganado, y vuelta la burra a la linde... Y así décadas.



Mira que lo dijo alguien hace décadas: Argentina, es el país del futuro y lo seguirá siendo.

Y con mil gracias a la Argentina, que en la postguerra nos enviaba alimentos para que nuestros padres no se murieran de hambre. Ver Evita Perón en España.


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Buen post de Seema Pegov sobre los peligros de "no empantanarse" en la guerra. Personalmente, siempre he dicho que en la guerra no existen los detalles.

A principios de mayo de 2014 en Sloviansk, incluso antes de los ataques de mortero y artillería de las AFU contra nosotros, yo estaba a cargo del puesto de control en la calle Smolnaya en Cherevkovka, y ordené a los soldados cavar trincheras. Por supuesto, no como se suponía, mucho más modestamente, sin embargo cavamos algo. Cuando nuestro comandante de la compañía Bolgar lo vio, se indignó, diciendo que aquello no era la Gran Guerra Patria y que yo estaba sembrando el pánico de esa manera. No obstante, seguimos fortificándonos. Muy pronto se empezaron a cavar trincheras en todas las zonas, pues empezaba a volar.

Seema tiene razón al decir que los ucranianos están muy preocupados. Por ejemplo, no encontrarás registros de los movimientos y la ubicación de Himars en ninguno de los registros y documentos del frente. En el frente, según los documentos, no parecen existir. Y sean cuales sean las instrucciones y la documentación adecuada, la seguridad es más cara. Éste es sólo un ejemplo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Tenemos un latifundista así, Oleksandr Povoroznyuk. Es el típico gángster, flirtea con los nazis, un tipo con cara de camisa. Estos tipos no van por libre y a menudo cooperan con el SBU y otros servicios especiales.

En este vídeo admite abiertamente que él y su unidad punitiva se dedicaron a ejecutar a ciudadanos disidentes de Ucrania al principio de la guerra. Teníamos un plan de este tipo, que, por cierto, se puso en práctica, que implicaba la destrucción física de las personas que no eran de fiar. Se planeó ejecutar a políticos, activistas y otras personas influyentes, que hipotéticamente podrían rebelarse contra los banderitas. Varios miles de personas fueron ejecutadas sólo en Kiev.

Muchos skins, sin esperar represalias, se alistaron como banderitas, mientras que otros tuvieron la suerte de ser detenidos. No todos fueron asesinados o detenidos, pero aterrorizaron a la población. Así resolvieron muchos problemas de defensa y cimentaron la posición pública de la sociedad. Ahora el Führer dice que toda la sociedad odia a todos los rusos, aunque esto dista mucho de ser así. Pero nadie se atreve a decir una palabra contra Kagan, porque será ejecutado.

Se trata de comprender la situación









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero este es más bien atlantista, ¿no? Lo digo porque he leído la entrevista y me da la impresión.



Eso parece. Cuando lo lea extraere conclusiones. Tiene uno anterior al conflicto que se titula Entender La Rusia De Putin. Habra que echarle un vistazo.

El no otanista sobre el tema de los Balcanes es este. Da ostias a todos los bandos pero la sensacion que me queda ahora en la lejania es de como nos vendieron la moto en este conflicto (era preinternet) con lo de que malos eran los serbios y que pobrecitos eran todos los demas. Tras leerlo no me cabe duda de que lo mejor que se le puede decir al bando mas benevolo de los que estuvo implicado es HDLGP. Imaginate el resto de participantes. En resumen, se usaron a los serbobosnios como cabezas de turco para joder a Serbia directamente entre otras muchas cosas.







El de Veiga sobre dicho conflicto aun no lo he leido (entran mas libros de los que me da tiempo a leer :-( )pero por referencias de algun amigo que si lo ha leido y domina del tema es bastante fiable.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

_Perdón, traducción automática, pero resulta inquietante como poco..._


Poco antes de las fiestas de Año Nuevo, el mando ucraniano decidió que los polacos ya estaban hartos de violar a las mujeres ucranianas en la región de Kharkiv y que era hora de morir en el frente. Dos grupos de mercenarios polacos, con un total de poco más de 120 hombres, fueron desplegados en una de las secciones más difíciles del frente, donde se produjeron las mayores pérdidas de las AFU: en Marinka. Esta mañana quedaban 28 mercenarios polacos. Pásalo a Polonia. Que vean de qué hablan sus compatriotas en el frente. Díselo también a los demás, para que sepan lo que les espera aquí.

De las intercepciones de radio. No todos, y con traducciones de lo que se puede distinguir:

- "...¿Dónde estamos? Eso no es lo que nos dijeron... No hay donde esconderse... Todo está destruido... Todo está en llamas..."

- "...Comandante, está lleno de cadáveres. Todo apesta... No podemos respirar... Vomitamos. ¿Cómo puedes luchar en una guerra si estás vomitando todo el tiempo? No quiero dormir junto a ellos... no hay otro sitio. Están por todas partes..."

- "...Estamos acostumbrados, comandante. Apilamos los cadáveres lejos de nosotros. Sí, cadáveres de ucranianos, quién si no..."

- "...Las comunicaciones están interferidas. No podemos orientarnos en este infierno. No está claro dónde está lo nuestro y quién es quién...".

- "...los ucranianos escaparon y no nos avisaron. Tenemos pérdidas. Muchas bajas. Escaparon durante la noche. Apenas tuvimos tiempo de escapar... no todos lo hicimos..."

- "... Morteros ucranianos nos están golpeando. Podemos oír la dirección de la descarga. ¡¡¡Haz que paren!!! Preséntense en su cuartel general, ¡estamos aquí! ¿Cómo que no es ucraniano? ¿No es esa nuestra tierra? ¿¡Ya no!? Kurva, ¿dónde hay alguien aquí...?"

- "...¡Su francotirador mató a tres de los nuestros! ¡Basta ya! ¡Aquí estamos, aquí estamos! ¿Cómo entiendes...?"

- "...Advierte a tus hombres. Vamos a salir a los rusos. Sí, vamos a salir... Estamos derrotados. Nos han aplastado. ¡Nos estaban esperando! Hay muertos y heridos, evacúenos.... Evacuadnos... Necesitamos ayuda... ¿Por qué está todo el mundo en silencio... ¡¡¡Kurva!!!"

- "...¿Por qué no nos avisaste de que habías perdido dos brigadas en este lugar dejado de la mano de Dios...?"

- "...Nos arrojaron aquí a propósito, no al Sur, para morir aquí. Eso es lo que quieren. Las zorras..."

- "...No me importa si son sus drones, ¡derribaremos todo lo que esté por encima de nosotros...!"

- "...¡Estoy herido! Necesito ayuda. Me rompí la pierna corriendo hacia el sótano. Hay un hueso que sobresale. Necesito ayuda. Recógeme.... Llevo esperando todo el día, ¿cuánto más? ¿Por qué no puedes recogerme? ¡Voy a perder la pierna!... ¡Bastardos! ¡Sois todos unos cabrones!..."


----------



## arriondas (4 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Pero este es más bien atlantista, ¿no? Lo digo porque he leído la entrevista y me da la impresión.



Algo atlantista desde luego que es. Aunque no llega al hooliganismo de otros. Un ejemplo de ello es ser partidario de no aislar a Rusia para que pueda "evolucionar". Pero eso no está en los planes de Washington.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

❗ *Soledar*
Situación a las 18.00 horas del 4 de enero de 2023

Continúan los combates en los alrededores de Bakhmut y Soledar por su control.

En el sector de Soledar las unidades de asalto del PMC Wagner desalojaron a las fuerzas de 128 OgshbR y 61 Ombra de tres bastiones en el sur de Soledar y de sus posiciones en la estación de ferrocarril de Dekonskaya.

Al mismo tiempo las Fuerzas Armadas rusas tomaron el control sobre el puesto de observación del 109º Batallón de Asalto a la Montaña de la 10ª Brigada de Fusileros en la línea Soledar-Veseloye.

El avance en Soledar se complica por la presencia de numerosos pasadizos subterráneos utilizados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas para ataques y sabotajes en la retaguardia. La defensa de Spornoye está construida de forma similar.

En el noreste de Bakhmut, los combatientes de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF avanzaron en las cercanías de Podgorodnoye y exprimieron a las fuerzas de la 1ª División de Fuerzas Especiales, el 1º y 2º batallones combinados de la 17ª Brigada y el 60º Ombr de las AFU de las posiciones en los accesos a Krasnaia Gora desde la dirección de Bakhmutskoye.

▪En las afueras orientales de Bakhmut, las unidades de asalto de Varners rechazaron un ataque del batallón 42 del Equipo de Combate de la 57ª Brigada y de 3 batallones del 24º Equipo de Combate de las AFU y liberaron un bastión y una posición de tiro del 32º Regimiento de la Guardia Nacional Ucraniana.

En el sur y sureste de Bakhmut, continúan los combates en Opytne. Y en Kleshcheyevka las fuerzas del 97º batallón de la 60ª brigada de las AFU fueron desalojadas de sus posiciones durante la ofensiva.

▪Se transfirieron refuerzos de Ivanopol a Bakhmut, y se desplegaron unidades de la 89 PTADn de la 63.ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Chasov Yar. Además, las posiciones de las fuerzas de la Guardia Nacional recién llegadas de la región desde Sumy se están instalando en escuelas y hospitales de Chasov Yar.

▪ Unidades separadas de la 113ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han sido retiradas de Bakhmut a la región de Jarkov para su reconstrucción debido a las pérdidas sufridas durante la defensa.

En la sección de Toretsk, el mando del 5º Regimiento de Asalto de las AFU trasladó a diez unidades de equipo militar con hombres movilizados desde el campo de entrenamiento de Yablonivka. Un tanque del 3er Batallón de la 28ª Brigada del Ejército de las AFU llegó a Druzhba.

#Bakhmut #Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Soledar #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## coscorron (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> _Perdón, traducción automática, pero resulta inquietante como poco..._
> 
> 
> Poco antes de las fiestas de Año Nuevo, el mando ucraniano decidió que los polacos ya estaban hartos de violar a las mujeres ucranianas en la región de Kharkiv y que era hora de morir en el frente. Dos grupos de mercenarios polacos, con un total de poco más de 120 hombres, fueron desplegados en una de las secciones más difíciles del frente, donde se produjeron las mayores pérdidas de las AFU: en Marinka. Esta mañana quedaban 28 mercenarios polacos. Pásalo a Polonia. Que vean de qué hablan sus compatriotas en el frente. Díselo también a los demás, para que sepan lo que les espera aquí.
> ...



Es que esta guerra como todas las guerras en las que la artilleria es la que manda es así de asquerosa y lo mismo da que mueran unos que otros, es una manera muy triste y muy inutil de morir... Carne de cañon, es la expresión.


----------



## Honkler (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Está operación especial del 2022 le está sirviendo a Rusia para mejorar los aspectos que tenía más obsoletos en su ejército, sobre todo tema drones. Le ha venido como anillo al dedo.
> 
> Cuando los rusos se ponen con algo...lo hacen bien, y por tanto no tengo duda de que sus drones y contramedidas, serán de los mejores del mundo.
> 
> Mientras Europa...mirando.



Lo que muchos ignoran (y no se hasta qué punto la otan es consciente) es que una de las consecuencias de está guerra es que el salto tecnológico y operacional del ejército ruso va a ser espectacular. Se están poniendo las pilas a base de bien y tito Putin al parecer se ha dado cuenta de la calidad de sus “aliados” occidentales...


----------



## jimmyjump (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Este cálculo del Pib no vale para nada, como hemos explicado cientos de veces.
> 
> El cálculo del Pib ha de hacerse igualando el poder adquisitivo de los países e igualando el poder de compra de los mismos, el PIB PPA o GDP PPP en inglés.
> 
> ...



Hay que comprar en per capita


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Entrega de la Estrella de Héroe de Rusia al cabo de tanques Timofey Matveev durante la visita de Putin al cuartel general del Distrito Militar Sur.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (4 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> En 2021 regresará al servicio el submarino Tambov
> 
> 
> Noticias Armada Rusa Según anuncian fuentes de la industria rusa, el submarino nuclear B-448 'Tambov' del proyecto 671RTMK clase Victor III...
> ...



Jojojojo

No sabía, no.


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Taiwán ha condenado las declaraciones del Viceministro ruso de Asuntos Exteriores, Andrei Rudenko, según las cuales "las relaciones entre las partes del estrecho de Taiwán son un asunto puramente interno de China".

El viceministro ruso de Asuntos Exteriores declaró en una entrevista que "las crecientes tensiones en torno a Taiwán están causadas por las actividades provocadoras de Washington y sus satélites".

El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Taiwán expresó su enérgica condena y su severa protesta por la "servil sumisión de Rusia a las ideas delirantes del Gobierno chino", que menosprecian la soberanía estatal de Taiwán en el ámbito internacional y convierten a hechos al revés. IRM

t.me/shuohuaxia

PS. Nada, una vez que regresen a su puerto chino natal, hablarán de otra manera. No hay soberanía estatal en Taiwán.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Un hombre de Kharkiv condenado a 10 años de cárcel por guardar folletos de partidos políticos ucranianos

Un residente de 61 años de Kharkiv ha sido declarado culpable de cooperación con Rusia y de llevar a cabo actividades ilegales de información por un grupo de personas mediante connivencia previa.

Fue condenado a 10 años de prisión con privación del derecho a ocupar cargos relacionados con el desempeño de funciones administrativas y directivas durante los 10 años posteriores a su puesta en libertad.

Entre las pruebas presentadas había panfletos de la época de Yanukóvich y actividades legales del Partido Comunista de Ucrania. Me pregunto si los diputados del OPWDD que aún ocupan escaños en la Rada tendrán folletos similares en casa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Un ciudadano ruso y otro bielorruso serán juzgados en Polonia acusados de "espionaje", según ha informado la fiscalía de Varsovia.
La oficina dice que fueron detenidos en abril.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

"El enemigo no pasará": el ejército ruso mantiene con firmeza la defensa de la orilla izquierda del río Dniéper

▪ Con todos los medios necesarios para derrotar al enemigo y posiciones bien camufladas y profundamente escalonadas, nuestros militares garantizan a diario la seguridad de los territorios liberados.
"La línea de defensa está perfectamente alineada. Hay trincheras, ametralladoras y RPG, todo lo necesario para la defensa. Si se identifica al enemigo, se transmite la información a todas las demás posiciones y se utilizan ametralladoras, AVG, DSHK y RPG para el fuego directo. Esta costa está bajo nuestra fiable protección. - dijo el soldado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (4 Ene 2023)

Noticia del frente económico del cortijo 404.


mpr21.info 

*Ucrania no sólo quiere ingresar en la OTAN sino en BlackRock - mpr21*
Redacción

3–4 minutos



Ucrania no sólo quiere ingresar en la OTAN sino en BlackRock. Si el Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania es la OTAN, el de Economía es BlackRock. Es lamentable para un país que en 1991 lo tenía todo y se ha quedado sin nada. Fue saqueado implacablemente desde el primer instante de su “independencia”. No necesitó la guerra para vaciar la despensa. Podía haber sido el primer país de Europa y se ha quedado sin nada. Casi la mitad de la población ha emigrado.
Ahora empieza la subasta de los restos bajo el patrocinio de *BlackRock*. El miércoles de la semana pasada Zelensky mantuvo una videoconferencia con el consejero delegado de BlackRock, Larry Fink para “reconstruir un país devastado por la guerra”, “coordinar las inversiones” y bla, bla, bla, bla, bla…
El sitio web de Zalensky califica al fondo buitre como “uno de los principales gestores de inversiones del mundo”, señalando que “gestiona aproximadamente 8 billones de dólares en activos de clientes” (*).
“Zelensky y Larry Fink acordaron centrarse a corto plazo en coordinar los esfuerzos de todos los posibles inversores y participantes en la reconstrucción de nuestro país, canalizando las inversiones hacia los sectores más relevantes e influyentes de la economía ucraniana”, señala la web.
Algunos ejecutivos de *BlackRock* visitarán Ucrania este año para ponerse al frente del Ministerio de Economía. “El equipo de BlackRock lleva varios meses trabajando en un proyecto para asesorar al Gobierno ucraniano sobre cómo estructurar los fondos de reconstrucción del país”, asegura el gobierno ucraniano.
Como *ya informamos* en su día, uno de estos acuerdos preliminares entre BlackRock y Ucrania fue un memorando de entendimiento firmado por el Ministerio de Economía ucraniano y BlackRock en Washington el 10 de noviembre del año pasado.
El comunicado de prensa de BlackRock sobre la nota del 10 de noviembre está lleno de palabrería vacía. Los buitres trabajarán con Ucrania “para establecer una hoja de ruta para la aplicación del marco de inversión, incluida la identificación de opciones de diseño para la configuración, estructura, mandato y gobernanza previstos”.
Este verano el Wall Street Journal afirmó que BlackRock era una de las muchas grandes empresas de inversión que distorsionaban el mercado inmobiliario. Están utilizando sus fondos para comprar viviendas unifamiliares, elevando así los precios.
¿De donde sacará el gobierno ucraniano el dinero para pagar el asesoramiento de BlackRock. Ucrania no sólo no tiene sino que debe grandes cantidades de dinero. Tendrá que vender lo poco que le queda -si es que queda algo- a precio de saldo.
Pero ese el negocio de los fondos buitres: aprovecharse de las dificultades para comprar gangas y luego revenderlas. Pura *especulación*.
(*) https://www.president.gov.ua/en/new...-generalnim-direktorom-blackrock-koordi-80105


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Un ciudadano ruso y otro bielorruso serán juzgados en Polonia acusados de "espionaje", según ha informado la fiscalía de Varsovia.
> La oficina dice que fueron detenidos en abril.
> 
> 
> ...



Perfecto. Con su abogado correspondiente. Yo en la universidad conocí a un espía que trabajaba para KGB bielorruso. La Agencia de la Seguridad Interna le dio 48h para abandonar al país, de lo contrario iba a ser arrestado y sometido a un juicio. Por supuesto optó por largarse de Polonia. Era un estudiante de ciencias políticas que del origen bielorruso. Yo le conocí por las clases de ruso que daba a los que deseaban aprender ruso. Por supuesto como buen "rusofobo" yo iba a esas clases jeje.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

*Según la CNN ante las continuas caídas del petróleo y la acumulación de stock Rusia está proponiendo a sus clientes más descuentos y una promoción de 3x2, por cada dos barriles entregará uno adicional sin cargo. *
04/01/2023 16:58


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

¿Cómo funciona el techo ruso del precio del petróleo?

Hace un mes, la Unión Europea estableció un precio máximo para la compra de petróleo ruso: 60 dólares por barril. Tal medida provocó un amplio debate en el espacio público e incluso una situación de pánico en el infocampo ruso.

El equipo de Rybar junto con el canal de Telegram Econopocalypse @econopocalypse decidieron investigar lo que estaba ocurriendo.

Sobre el descenso de las exportaciones marítimas

Una semana después de la introducción del techo de precios, los medios de comunicación informaron de una reducción del 54% en las exportaciones rusas de petróleo en alta mar. En realidad, el descenso fue del 20%: los datos de los medios de comunicación se basaban en los picos de verano.

Antes del RTE, las exportaciones rusas de petróleo por vía marítima ascendían a 2,9 millones de barriles diarios (hoy son 2,3 millones).

Sobre los seguros y los precios de los contratos

El artículo del FT afirma que una cuarta parte de las exportaciones rusas de petróleo están ahora cubiertas por seguros. Supuestamente, esto demuestra la aceptación por parte de Rusia de las condiciones de Occidente.

La realidad es mucho más prosaica: los precios de los contratos a largo plazo firmados hace unos años están por debajo del techo introducido: 30-50 dólares.

A ese nivel de precios, ni siquiera ahora hay problemas para contratar seguros en Occidente y fletar barcos. Y eso no significa en absoluto aceptar las condiciones de Estados Unidos y la UE.

Sobre el resultado real.

Las empresas rusas podrían reducir la producción de petróleo entre un 5% y un 6% de aquí a finales de 2022. Hasta ahora, para los productores de petróleo rusos, no se trata de un coste significativo necesario para mantener los precios mundiales del petróleo al contado.

▪ Las empresas turcas compraron 2,1 millones de toneladas de petróleo ruso sólo en octubre.

▪ Las navieras griegas han proporcionado una "flota en la sombra" para transportar petróleo. En los puertos rusos de Ust-Luga, Primorsk, Novorossiysk y San Petersburgo, la presencia de buques griegos se multiplicó.

▪ Importantes empresas chinas han anunciado el cese de las compras de petróleo ruso, por temor a la presión de las sanciones. Pero, al mismo tiempo, aumentaron las compras de crudo ruso ESPO por parte de refinerías chinas más pequeñas.

▪ Las empresas indias compraron 3,5 millones de toneladas de petróleo ruso en octubre. Ahora las petroleras estatales indias no están haciendo nuevos pedidos, dejando esta tarea a las empresas privadas.

▪ Los socios occidentales han recurrido a gigantes del petróleo y el gas para presionar sobre las exportaciones de petróleo de Rusia. British Petroleum y Exxon Mobil Corp empezaron a negarse a utilizar buques implicados en el transporte de petróleo ruso.

¿Cómo responderá Rusia?

▪ Aumentar la flota mercante.

Victor Yevtukhov, jefe adjunto del Ministerio de Industria, ha anunciado un programa de construcción de 250-270 buques civiles (con un déficit actual de 240 unidades). Ya se han asignado 130.000 millones de rublos al programa hasta 2027.

Tendremos que diseñar prácticamente desde cero los buques principales, y sólo entonces los de serie. Hasta la fecha, hay dificultades con la documentación del diseño, lo que suele afectar a los plazos de entrega.

▪ Construcción de nuevos astilleros

La construcción de nuevos astilleros está actualmente en marcha en Rusia. NOVATEK está llevando a cabo un proyecto de inversión en el pueblo de Belokamenka, en la región de Murmansk" (Astillero de Kola).

En Extremo Oriente, prosigue la construcción de la segunda fase del complejo de construcción naval de Bolshoy Kamen (Primorsky Krai). "Zvezda podrá fabricar petroleros con un desplazamiento de hasta 350.000 toneladas.

El proyecto del astillero de Zhatayskaya, en Yakutia, se está desarrollando activamente.

▪ Otras medidas.

Se está debatiendo la creación de un operador marítimo único con India, lo que evitaría problemas de logística y seguros petroleros.

Se está creando un segundo turno en la planta del Báltico para construir la flota de rompehielos.

La situación del techo del precio del petróleo ha puesto de manifiesto muchos problemas que deben abordarse. Pero no hay catástrofe, como demuestran tanto la disponibilidad de contratos a largo plazo a precios mucho más bajos como la reconversión del mercado a las nuevas condiciones.

Sí, las medidas requerirán una modernización significativa. Dado el estado actual de la industria, estos procesos tardarán al menos entre 5 y 10 años.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## arriqui (4 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Los territorios rusos robados por Ucrania con el apoyo satánico y los traidores del Kremlin empezando por el borracho en 1991 son Kharkov, Odessa , Zaporozhye , Kherson, Donbas y Crimea, es lo mínimo que debe volver a Rusia.



Más las compensaciones de guerra, que las pagará Europa en gas a precio +++


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Según Vladimir Rogov t.me/vrogov, el bombardeo de Vasylivka y el impacto en un edificio residencial cercano a la oficina del comandante causaron cinco muertos y 15 heridos (algunos graves).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo de Argentina es bastante sencillo por su repetición: cuando un gobierno se recupera y emerge la clase media,
> no se conforman y colocan otro gobierno FMI que saquea lo ganado, y vuelta la burra a la linde... Y así décadas.



La Argentina, África, el resto de Iberoamerica y muchos otros más tienen el cáncer de la corrupción, con metástasis enquistada desde el que da los turnos en un hospital, pasando por la policía, los ministros, los secretarios, los alcaldes, los militares, los políticos TODOS, pero lo más asqueroso y repugnante es la corrupción generalizada en el Poder Judicial, desde cualquier juzgado de primera instancia hasta la Corte Suprema de Justici, está todo infectado de CORRUPCIÓN. Mi temor es que eso se reproduzca aquí, viendo ciertas maniobras para manejar la justicia, y manejar la justicia sirve para GARANTIZAR LA IMPUNIDAD, muy, muy atentos pues, saludos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ene 2023)

USA, Catar y Rusia, por ese orden han suministrado el gas a la UE en 2022....el milagro del pan y los peces para la misa de 12 los domingos....ya si eso se pasan por los sitios especializados de economía para ver que los milagros solo existen en la cabeza llena de pájaros de algunos....








Западные санкции не помешали России войти в тройку крупнейших поставщиков СПГ на рынок ЕС


Россия вошла в список наиболее крупных экспортеров сжиженного природного газа (СПГ) в Европу в 2022 году, заявил консультант компании «Выгон консалтинг» Иван Тимонин.




riafan.ru


----------



## Rain dog (4 Ene 2023)

mapachën dijo:


> Otra vez, muy interesantes, y perdón por el offtopic.
> 
> Yo he sido muy crítico con la burbuja inmobiliaria Española... pero últimamente me da por pensar... Hacer una casa, cuesta muchísima energía, recursos etc... y lo hicimos a cambio de deuda y billetes de colores, que ya veremos quien cobra y si cobra.
> 
> ...



En el proceso, España se he endeudado hasta el cuello, perdiendo la poca soberanía que le quedaba.

No emites tu moneda. No tomas decisiones económicas de calado real. No tienes una política exterior propia real. No tienes una política de defensa propia real. Actúas según el telefonazo de turno.

De dejan tu banderita, tu himno, y las decisiones locales de tu cortijo, siempre que cumplas órdenes.


Todo circo, y charlatenería parlamentaria, como se escribió que sería, hace más de 100 años.

Luego dijeron que era mentira, claro. Joder, pues vaya mentira más clarividente.


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Si Alemania no regala a Ucrania tanques Leopard, tendrá una guerra en su territorio - El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa intimida a Alemania
Danilov reaccionó bruscamente a la postura de Scholz sobre la transferencia de tanques Leopard 2 a Ucrania.
"Si el señor Scholz quiere que los alemanes luchen cerca de Berlín y cerca de Stuttgart en tanques alemanes con los rusos, entonces puede continuar este juego, realizar allí investigaciones sociológicas sobre si se nos deben dar tanques o no", dijo Danilov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## EUROPIA (4 Ene 2023)

Muy rapido me parece a mi.

Menudo nivel.


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Mientras Rusia, está luchando contra las sanciones occidentales y ocupada con su propia agenda,
> China, eligiendo como campo de batalla la OMC, ha conseguido liderar una campaña contra EEUU...
> Se está gestando un motín:
> 
> *127 países presentan una protesta ante la OMC contra EEUU*



Esto me ha retrotraido a tiempos de debates en los que asimilabamos que el capitalismo imperialista 
no sería derrocado por la acción de las clases obreras de los centros imperialistas, occidentales, sino
po la acción de un cerco generalizado desde la 'periferia' del tercer mundo, los países colonizados. 
La mayoría se inclinaba porque esto debía significar algún tipo de guerra popular (1, 2 cien Vietnam)
coordinada a nivel mundial, pero últimamente - y esta información lo corroboraría- podría suceder 
desde el frente económico. Así como la lucha de clases política tiene lugar en centros de producción, 
la lucha de clases geopolítica también se da entre el capitalismo industrial (progresista con respecto
al capital financiero) aunado al mundo socialista y las empresas estatales de China, contra el capital
rentista para poder completar esa ansiada misión histórica, que es revolucionaria sin mariconadas.

-en resumen: que China está proporcionando la necesaria profundidad estratégica económica detrás
de Rusia, sin la cual Rusia estaría en una posición muy débil, pero que su liderazgo está familiarizado
con el marxismo y la economía soviética, no postulándolo, sino confiando en el capitalismo industrial 
para derrotar a la OTAN. 
Rusia y China juntos están demostrando que aquel tenía razón después de todo: "les enterraremos".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ene 2023)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Muy rapido me parece a mi.
> 
> Menudo nivel.
> 
> ...



Algunos CMs de los medios de propaganda son un circo....je,je,je....los otanejos son encantadores....


----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Está operación especial del 2022 le está sirviendo a Rusia para mejorar los aspectos que tenía más obsoletos en su ejército, sobre todo tema drones. Le ha venido como anillo al dedo.
> 
> Cuando los rusos se ponen con algo...lo hacen bien, y por tanto no tengo duda de que sus drones y contramedidas, serán de los mejores del mundo.
> 
> Mientras Europa...mirando.



Hombre, no sea desagradecido, todo ese desarrollo de sistemas de armas cuesta mucho dinero y los europeos le estamos colaborando con lo mejor que podemos hacer, les compramos su gas, petróleo, diesel, titanio, carbón, trigo, aceite y mil cosas más de las que obtienen los recursos necesarios, o sea, un poco de por favor, reconozca que la colaboración es mutua y recordarlo curando llegue la hora de la verdad, que tarde o temprano llegará. Saludos


----------



## delhierro (4 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Esta grafica augura pertroleo barato para años venideros ....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315863
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315867



Si estan vendiendo reservas, eso no implica necesariamente un petroleo barato en el futuro. De hecho puede ser todo lo contrario que las reservas al venderse aumentan artificialmente la oferta , al acabarse o llegar al limite que se impongan por seguridad pueden hacer que los precio suban.


----------



## Epicii (4 Ene 2023)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Muy rapido me parece a mi.
> 
> Menudo nivel.
> 
> ...



A 9 veces la velocidad de la luz el misil se transportaría al pasado, y mataría al abuelo de Zelensky para que este no nazca...según nuestras fuentes especializadas.

Albert Einstein se esta por levantar a cagarlo a patadas...


----------



## EUROPIA (4 Ene 2023)

Epicii dijo:


> A 9 veces la velocidad de la luz el misil se transportaría al pasado, y mataría al abuelo de Zelensky para que este no nazca...según nuestras fuentes especializadas.
> 
> Albert Einstein se esta por levantar a cagarlo a patadas...




Suponiendo que algo pueda ir a más de velocidad de la LUz, a 9 veces, , no le haría falta carga al misil, destruiria medio planeta solo por la energía cinética.


----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Este cálculo del Pib no vale para nada, como hemos explicado cientos de veces.
> 
> El cálculo del Pib ha de hacerse igualando el poder adquisitivo de los países e igualando el poder de compra de los mismos, el PIB PPA o GDP PPP en inglés.
> 
> ...



Para rizar el rizo he de decir que lo que vale es el PIB per capita y el poder de compra de este, los mismos chinos dicen que ellos son un país pobre pues su PBI per capita es el número 129 del mundo, que México supere a España en PBI es una verdad de perogrullo, pues son 150 millones de habitantes, quien lo conozca sabe que la miseria, más que la pobreza, están a flor de piel a poco que se mire, cosa que en España no existe.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*Kiev y Moscú combaten por tierra y aire entre críticas al mando militar ruso.*
Kiev y Moscú continúan batallando por tierra y aire, donde cada una de las partes pone diariamente a prueba las fuerzas antiaéreas del enemigo, mientras crecen las críticas al mando ruso por no prevenir el* letal ataque de Ucrania* contra una gran concentración de tropas en la localidad oriental de Makiivka.

El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, *Dmytro Kuleba*, afirmó hoy que los preparativos para la entrega a Kiev de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea Patriot ya han comenzado.

"Los preparativos para el* traslado de esos sistemas* ya han comenzado", señaló Kuleba durante una rueda de prensa y agregó que Ucrania espera que el proceso acabe lo antes posible.

Kiev cerró las negociaciones sobre el suministro de los Patriot durante la reciente visita del presidente ucraniano, *Volodimir Zelenski*, a Estados Unidos y su reunión con su colega estadounidense, Joe Biden.


----------



## Harman (4 Ene 2023)

Sobre la inutilización de las infraestructuras de transporte en la región de Zaporizhzhya

Tras la retirada de las tropas rusas de la orilla derecha del río Dniéper, en la región de Kherson, el mando de las AFU ha concentrado su atención en la región de Zaporizhzhya.

Aplicando tácticas ya probadas, las formaciones ucranianas golpean las instalaciones de retaguardia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, rompiendo las cadenas logísticas y complicando al máximo el sistema de abastecimiento de los grupos de tropas rusas.

Además, se están empleando grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento para inutilizar las infraestructuras de transporte: puentes y cruces.

A juzgar por la geografía de las explosiones y los ataques, las formaciones ucranianas intentarán cortar ciertos asentamientos y "masticar" pequeñas zonas cerca de Vasilievka y Polohi.

Los combates en dirección a Bakhmutivka han ralentizado algo la ejecución de los planes de las AFU: algunas brigadas han sido redesplegadas bajo la antigua Artemivsk para frenar la ofensiva rusa.

Pero ya este mes, el mando de las AFU espera lanzar una fase activa de la contraofensiva. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Esta foto muestra al parecer, el esperado equivalente ruso del kit JDAM estadounidense, que convierte las bombas aéreas tontas en armas de precisión actualizandolas mediante módulos de corrección.

En este caso la bomba FAB-500 también está equipada con alas, lo que implica que el producto también es capaz de planear.

Sin embargo, la aparición de homólogos JDAM en las fuerzas aéreas rusas es sin duda uno de los pasos correctos hacia la implementación de una fuerza aérea moderna y eficaz. Llevamos escribiendo sobre la necesidad de equipar a la Fuerza Aérea rusa con armas de alta precisión masivas y baratas desde, literalmente, los primeros días de las operaciones de combate y nos complace ver que nuestras expectativas se están haciendo realidad ante nuestros ojos, a pesar del dominio de estúpidos retrógrados que siguen creyendo que bombardear al enemigo con métodos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial es la mejor opción disponible.

@milinfolive


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*La policía ucraniana denuncia que dos ancianas han muerto por fuego ruso en Bajmut.*
La policía de la región ucraniana de Donetsk anunció hoy que dos ancianas murieron en la localidad de Bajmut por el impacto de un *proyectil de artillería ruso*.

Según informó la policía en su cuenta de Facebook, un proyectil ruso impactó en una calle de la localidad sobre el mediodía y la metralla hirió de forma letal a las dos mujeres, cuya identidad todavía *no ha podido ser esclarecida*.

"Las mujeres se encontraban en una zona extremadamente peligrosa y no tuvieron la capacidad de *esconderse rápidamente del bombardeo*", agregó el breve comunicado.

"La policía regional.de Donetsk insta a los civiles a* evacuar [la región] con destino a zonas más seguras*. Convenced a vuestros familiares para que se marchen, dejad que les salvemos", concluyó la publicación.

Un portavoz de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas afirmó que a lo largo de la jornada de hoy el enemigo ha realizado por lo menos *238 disparos con diferentes tipos de armamento* en el frente de Bajmut.


----------



## Egam (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Este cálculo del Pib no vale para nada, como hemos explicado cientos de veces.
> 
> El cálculo del Pib ha de hacerse igualando el poder adquisitivo de los países e igualando el poder de compra de los mismos, el PIB PPA o GDP PPP en inglés.
> 
> ...



Es peor aún, porque el PIB incluye todos los pasos hasta hacer la barrera pan: cosecha de trigo, transporte y almacenaje, fabricación de harina y levaduras, empaquetado, transporte, etc.

Si en cada paso hay una diferencia considerable con otros países, el resultado final es totalmente incomparable.

Eso sin hablar de los entramados financieros.

En tu ejemplo, podríamos hablar de diferencias 1 a 40 fácilmente para el mismo producto. Huevo - castaña


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ene 2023)

eso es un almacen destruido, no el pabellon de patinaje que destruyeron los orcos
en fin, disculpadle el buen humor al kadirovite, acaba de darle la tradicional y antiNWO porculada a un mobiki, el satan occidental no quebrara nuestras costumbres!



Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## España1 (4 Ene 2023)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Así que tú quieres la vuelta de Aznar que fue casi socio fundador de este foro. Amas su burbuja y como destrozo el país para los próximos 20 años. Además creo el efecto llamada que atrajo inmigración por un tubo para trabajar de peón por 3000€ al mes.
> 
> Estas cosas puedes soltarlas en el bar, entre tus colegas ignorantes, no en burbuja.



no quiero la vuelta de Aznar, que era un prepotente y cometió mil errores: inmigración, burbuja, acercamiento a ETA…

pero que le dió 700 vueltas a Zparo y a Perro no lo dude. Había trabajo y la economía funcionaba al menos


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

Rogozin envió al embajador francés un fragmento de un proyectil de César que le hirió

*...Su país obedeció los dictados de Washington y se convirtió en un Estado títere 
como el gobierno de Vichy, que sirvió a los más bajos instintos de los nazis...*

https://rusvesna.su/news/16...


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Brevemente sobre la situación en el frente Svatovo-Kreminna, tramo entre Ploshchanka y Makeyevka. 

Desde hace un par de semanas los combatientes de la 3ª división de infantería motorizada han estado, si no atacando, sí defendiendo tan activamente que cada día cientos de metros de suelo ruso están siendo liberados de la inmundicia ucraniana.

La artillería y el reconocimiento trabajan de forma extremadamente productiva, las pérdidas del enemigo han sido constantemente altas todo este tiempo, mientras que las nuestras han sido mínimas.

Ayer se produjo un incidente curioso, pero es el tipo de cosas que conducen a una gran victoria. Nuestros ingenieros plantaron minas cerca del bastión ucraniano en el barranco de Zhuravka, donde varios intentos de asaltarlo no habían dado resultado alguno.

Cuál fue la sorpresa de nuestros combatientes cuando resultó que los Khokhlos no sólo habían encontrado las minas, sino que además las había puesto en dirección opuesta.

Esta iniciativa del Khokhol resultó ser un catalizador, los soldados, después de conferenciar y quedar atónitos ante tal descaro del enemigo, decidieron atacar por sorpresa y tomar la fortaleza.

Rápidamente se reunieron y el ataque, rayando en la locura, resultó extremadamente eficaz. La fortaleza fue tomada y los Khokhlos fueron aniquilados casi por completo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Ya han comenzado los preparativos para la transferencia de los sistemas de defensa aérea Patriot a Ucrania.
/Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmitry Kuleba/

Los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos estadounidenses Patriot no podrán desplegarse en Ucrania antes de 2024.
/publicación autorizada Military Watch/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Vamos a ver,aqui la unica realidad objetiva es que Rusia reconoció la independencia de ucrania en 1991 en sus fronteras originales y a dia de hoy Rusia ha vulnerado la soberania de Ucrania en innumerables ocasiones y USA no, asi que de USA esto y lo otro nada.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Kiev está negociando activamente la transferencia de carros de combate occidentales a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en 2023 y es posible que los reciba.
/Canal ucraniano TG "Residente" con referencia a una fuente en la Oficina del Presidente de Ucrania/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ene 2023)

han muerto mil millones de ucras y doscientosmil ciborgs
kiev fue tomada en febrero pero antonia 3 persiste en negar la realidac



_LoKy_ dijo:


> Brevemente sobre la situación en el frente Svatovo-Kreminna, tramo entre Ploshchanka y Makeyevka.
> 
> Desde hace un par de semanas los combatientes de la 3ª división de infantería motorizada han estado, si no atacando, sí defendiendo tan activamente que cada día cientos de metros de suelo ruso están siendo liberados de la inmundicia ucraniana.
> 
> ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Un enorme cráter en el lugar del impacto, presumiblemente de un cohete HIMARS, cuyo propósito era la oficina de la comandancia militar en Vasilyevka, región de Zaporozhye.
Se sabe que dos personas han muerto en el ataque hasta el momento.
#Zaporozhye

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Los empleados de la SBU en la región de Chernihiv detuvieron a uno de los miembros de las Fuerzas de Defensa Territorial.

Está acusado de enviar ilegalmente a personas sujetas a movilización al extranjero y recopilar información sobre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en interés de los servicios especiales de Bielorrusia.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

El ministro de Defensa polaco, Mariusz Blaszczak, firmó un acuerdo para comprar 116 tanques de batalla M1A1 Abrams dados de baja por el ejército estadounidense de los Estados Unidos.
La entrega reemplazará los tanques T-72 transferidos por Varsovia a Ucrania.
#Polonia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

Comienzan las entregas de "Binoculares" voladores rusos para la OME:

*El dron es de dos a tres veces más barato que el homólogo chino DJI Mavic*
_* y está equipado con una cámara termográfica...

El minicóptero, tamaño de una postal, pesa 250 gramos y puede permanecer
en el aire a una altitud determinada hasta 40 minutos. El equipo no sólo capta
la situación sobre el terreno, sino que también la analiza mediante una red *_
*neuronal, identifica objetivos potenciales y los traza en un mapa digital...*

https://rg.ru/2023/01/04/na...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Ene 2023)

un pan producido bajo los estandares fitosanitarios occidentales en una panaderia limpia e iluminada no vale lo mismo que un pan toxico de una panaderia corroida rusa. Es solo comida, pero no es lo mismo un restaurante decente europeo que un puesto de rata muerta.



Seronoser dijo:


> Este cálculo del Pib no vale para nada, como hemos explicado cientos de veces.
> 
> El cálculo del Pib ha de hacerse igualando el poder adquisitivo de los países e igualando el poder de compra de los mismos, el PIB PPA o GDP PPP en inglés.
> 
> ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Francia planea transferir los viejos tanques con ruedas AMX-10RC con cañón de 105 mm a Ucrania.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Estados Unidos anunciará un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar para Ucrania en los próximos días.
/Casa Blanca/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Para el que no sepa lo que es esto, lo pongo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah! Que una mierda de estas la han montado a pachas y ahora no le dejan acceder? 

Pues un misil ahí, o follamos todos o l puta al río


----------



## Hal8995 (4 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> No estamos en desacuerdo porque yo no he dicho que no se dificulte la operativa de suministro. Pero con pequeños matices, el primero de ellos es que los ferrys y los pontones del Dnieper son facilmente hundibles. No lo son porque la aviación rusa no ha demostrado tener el control del espacio aereo en Ucrania. Seamos realistas, ahora mismo a la aviación no le da para hacer esas operaciones en el Dnieper porque le llega para cubrir su espacio aereo y realizar algunas operaciones muy arriesgadas de apoyo cercano. Los pontones que se destruyen en rios menores estan en la línea del frente o muy cercanos y al alcance de la artilleria pesada los pontones que se construirían en el Dnieper estan fuera del alcance de la artilleria del frente. Si Rusia tuviera la superioridad aerea que tu comentas no le haría falta bombardear los puentes del Dnieper, simplemente patrullando las carreteras que llegan a Bakhmut cortarías por completo el suministro pero la realidad de esta guerra es que los aviones rusos llegan hasta a unos cuatro o cinco kilometros del frente volando a baja cota, descargan en la distancia lo que pueden y como pueden y se vuelven porque entrar volando sobre el frente ucraniano es ya muy peligroso así que sobrevolar el Dnieper para bombardear ferrys ni hablamos. Los tanques ucranianos los destruyen los drones y la artilleria, si hubiera superioridad aerea estaríamos viendo video tras video de tanques alcanzados por SU-25 o SU-35 y no habría ni una sola pieza de artilleria disparando en un radio de cincuenta kilometros alrededor de Bakhmut ahora mismo pero no eso no ocurre y es por algo y ese algo nos guste o no es que no hay superioridad aerea.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices, básicamente, en un post anterior mío indicaba fases y primero indicaba acabar con los antiaéreos.
> 
> Después de enviar mi post sobre el tuyo caí en que se me olvidó poner que los pontones son muy fácil de atacar con drones o con misiles. Los ferrys lo más lógico es que si tienen que repetir muchos viajes de una zona de descarga a otra pues también estén siempre en la misma zona. Drones volando por el Dnieper tb pueden acabar con los ferrys. Ya puestos se podría practicar con drones submarinos, si pudieron ir a Sebastopol xq no pueden remontar el Dnieper...tráfico mucho no tiene.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Estado del vehículo blindado "Kozak-2" después de su encuentro con un "Lancet".

El Kozak fue destruido a principios de noviembre en la región de Jerson.

@milinfolive


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Para rizar el rizo he de decir que lo que vale es el PIB per capita y el poder de compra de este, los mismos chinos dicen que ellos son un país pobre pues su PBI per capita es el número 129 del mundo, que México supere a España en PBI es una verdad de perogrullo, pues son 150 millones de habitantes, quien lo conozca sabe que la miseria, más que la pobreza, están a flor de piel a poco que se mire, cosa que en España no existe.




El PIB per cápita no muestra la riqueza de un país, sino la distribución de esa riqueza.

El salario moda en España son 17.000 euros...o tal vez menos, porque desde el 2019 el INE no lo actualiza, imaginemos por qué.
La deuda de cada español, ahora mismo son 30.000 euros y subiendo. No parece muy halagüeña la situación. Otra cosa es que la gente desconozca que debe 30.000 euros de papá estado.

El tema además, no es el presente ni el pasado, sino el futuro.
Méjico tiene un futuro por delante prometedor, con abundantes recursos naturales, y población autóctona joven, en buen número y frontera con el segundo país más desarrollado del mundo.

España...no tiene nada que ofrecer, salvo sol, playa y servicios (el 75% del PIB son servicios, no lo olvidemos).
Y la mitad de la población, cobrando del erario público y de los impuestos (funcionarios, pensionistas, parados y demás).

Y las pirámides poblacionales no ofrecen un futuro mucho más prometedor:

España




Méjico




Yo he visitado Méjico en muchas ocasiones, y he visto aquello petado de españoles, sobre todo la zona de Veracruz y Cancún.
Cuántos mejicanos has visto en España?...


Pues eso, el futuro es mucho mejor en Méjico que en España. Lo cuál nos indica cómo está España, si hasta Méjico, es mejor lugar para progresar.


----------



## troperker (4 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/Irinamar_Z/13366





Icibatreuh dijo:


> Así que no te lo crees.
> 
> Y si busco en la prensa argentina y lo encuentro tampoco te lo creerías?
> 
> Joder, o tenéis la fé del carbonero o negáis hasta que habéis nacido



Perp eso que tiene que ver que una familia de rusos se vaya argentina quiere decir que los rusos dejaran en manadas rusia rumbo argentina

Tienes a muchos vlogeros de eeuu viviendo en rusia muchos alos porque piensan que eeuu no tiene rumbo
Y acaso eso significa que la poblacion de eeuu se iran a rusia

Es enserio tu cerebro


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ene 2023)

ZARGON dijo:


> Imágenes del lanzamiento de hoy del misil de crucero hipersónico "Zircon" desde la fragata "Admiral Gorshkov". Un misil disparado desde el Mar de Barents alcanzó con éxito un objetivo en el Mar Blanco, ubicado a una distancia de casi 1000 km.



Los barcos nuevos rusos funcionan a la perfección.
Los occidentales...está por ver.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Según la CNN existe gran descontento entre el Gobierno ruso por la utilización de medios de inteligencia militar americanos, además de armamento americano, en la operación de guerra en la localidad de Makiivka que causo la muerte de más de 400 miembros de las fuerzas rusas.
> 04/01/2022 14:02



400 muertos? 
4000, fueron 4000


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

La opinión pública rusa empieza a ser levemente consciente de que el hijoPutin la está engañando, ¿la solución del hijoPutin?, propaganda obligatoria en salas de cine y televisión.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> *Según la CNN ante las continuas caídas del petróleo y la acumulación de stock Rusia está proponiendo a sus clientes más descuentos y una promoción de 3x2, por cada dos barriles entregará uno adicional sin cargo. *
> 04/01/2023 16:58



De los creadores de "Rusia está sin misiles", llega la producción "Rusia regala el petróleo"


----------



## Plutarko (4 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Comienzan las entregas de "Binoculares" voladores rusos para la OME:
> 
> *El dron es de dos a tres veces más barato que el homólogo chino DJI Mavic*
> _* y está equipado con una cámara termográfica...
> ...



Eso, con todos mis respetos parece un quadcopter de carreras de los que venden en banggood o en otras tiendas chinas por 600-200€
Parece el tipico con video analogico en 5.6GHz (por la antenilla que tiene atras). Voy a buscar un rato a ver si el cuerpo de fibra de carbono que tiene es comercial.

Aunque al final, aunque parezca cutre, lo importante es la optica, que lleve, si lleva una camara termica decente. Asi a primera vista no parece.


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ene 2023)

Epicii dijo:


> A 9 veces la velocidad de la luz el misil se transportaría al pasado, y mataría al abuelo de Zelensky para que este no nazca...según nuestras fuentes especializadas.
> 
> Albert Einstein se esta por levantar a cagarlo a patadas...



Calla, calla que acaba de salir una nueva teoria que el espacio-tiempo conocido, 3 dimensiones más 1 temporal, lo resuelve en 1 dimensión espacial y 3 temporales según esa teoría es posible el viaje a más velocidad de la luz, conservándose la velocidad de la luz "c" y sin paradojas temporales (?).

Aun no me leído en que se basa:





Multiple time dimensions - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Este es el artículo leido:








Three time and one space dimensions for faster-than-light observers


According to a theoretical physicist, the existence of faster-than-light observers could provide a way to combine the theories of quantum mechanics and special relativity.




www.express.co.uk





Y este es el artículo científico por leer, que espere 

Relativity of superluminal observers in 1 + 3 spacetime


----------



## Plutarko (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316277
> 
> 
> Francia planea transferir los viejos tanques con ruedas AMX-10RC con cañón de 105 mm a Ucrania.
> ...



Les va a salir mas barato mandarlo a Ucrania que un caro proceso de "decomisionado y achatarramiento".


----------



## crocodile (4 Ene 2023)

Resulta que el buque petrolero Novorosysk con bandera de UK llegará a Cartagena con 109.000 toneladas de petróleo , adivinidad de donde. 

No lo veréis en la TV


Una pista. El buque lleva bandera británica pero es ruso.

Se ríen de nosotros unos y otros, entendéis ahora ciertas cosas de esta absurda guerra ?


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

Interesante 'historia' de intercepciones:

El experto militar Daniil Bezsonov @neoficialniybezsonov

*Las desagradables aventuras de los mercenarios polacos en Maryinka


"... Advertir a los suyos. Vamos a los rusos. Sí, nos vamos ... Hemos sido golpeados ... 
hemos sido golpeados. ¡Nos esperaban! Hay muertos y heridos, evacúennos... evacúennos... 
Necesitamos ayuda... Por qué están todos callados... ¡¡¡Curva!!!"*
_*
"... ¿Por qué no nos avisaste que habías perdido dos brigadas en este lugar olvidado de Dios? .."
*_
*"... Nos arrojaron deliberadamente aquí, y no al sur, para que muriéramos aquí. Lo quieren ... Putas..."*



Spoiler: articulo completo



Nuestro campo de información se organizó inicialmente de tal manera que un lego reflexivo pero simple puede tener la opinión de que nuestras tropas son indios, y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania con la OTAN son una civilización extraterrestre desarrollada que quiere esclavizar a los indios. Todo esto se debe a que inicialmente elegimos la posición de blancos y esponjosos. Presumían de gestos de buena voluntad y reagrupamientos, pero tenían miedo de demostrar "noble furia" y el deseo de matar a los enemigos. Inicialmente, eligieron la postura de no publicar los éxitos en el frente, para no despertar el odio de los ucranianos de a pie. Sí, todo lo que se publica es una gota en el océano respecto al daño que realmente se infligió y se inflige al enemigo. Tampoco es habitual que digamos que nosotros, al igual que el enemigo, tenemos la oportunidad de escuchar sus transmisiones en todos los sectores del frente. El enemigo también lo sabe, y nosotros sabemos que él lo sabe, pero aun así todo el mundo tiene miedo de hablar de ello. Nuestra inteligencia también funciona con éxito. Y también somos capaces de cometer sabotajes en lo más profundo de las líneas enemigas, pero sólo cuando cae la "pelusa blanca".

Más interceptaciones de radio en Maryinka, no lejos de Donetsk. Pero no son interesantes por el hecho en sí, sino por el contenido y las personalidades que las protagonizan.

Poco antes de las fiestas de Año Nuevo, el mando ucraniano decidió que ya era suficiente con que los polacos violaran a las mujeres ucranianas en la región de Járkov y que era hora de que murieran en el frente. Por lo tanto, dos grupos de mercenarios polacos con un número total de algo más de 120 personas fueron trasladados a uno de los sectores más difíciles del frente, donde se produjeron las mayores pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: a Maryinka. Hasta esta mañana quedan 28. Envíenlo a Polonia. Que vean de qué hablan sus compatriotas en el frente. Y dígaselo también a los demás, para que sepan lo que les espera aquí.

De intercepciones de radio. No todos y con la traducción de lo que fue capaz de analizar.

"...¿Dónde nos metimos? Nos dijeron lo contrario... No hay donde esconderse... Todo está destruido... Todo está en llamas..."

"... Comandante, aquí hay muchos cadáveres. Todo apesta... No podemos respirar... Vomitamos. ¡¿Cómo puedes luchar cuando vomitas todo el tiempo?! No quiero dormir junto a ellos... en ningún sitio. Están por todas partes..."



"...Estamos acostumbrados, comandante. Ponemos los cadáveres en montones lejos de nosotros. Sí, los cadáveres de los ucranianos, de quién más ... "

"... La comunicación está bloqueada. No podemos navegar por este infierno. ¿Dónde está el tuyo, ¿dónde está alguien - no está claro ... "

"... Los ucranianos huyeron, pero no nos avisaron. Tenemos pérdidas. Grandes pérdidas. Huyeron por la noche. Apenas pudimos escapar ... no todos tuvieron tiempo ... "


"...nos están alcanzando morteros ucranianos. Escuchamos la dirección de la salva. ¡¡Que paren!! Informe a su cuartel general: ¡aquí estamos! ¿¡Cómo no ucranianos!? ¿No es nuestra tierra? ¡¿Aldeady no?! ¡Curva, ¿dónde hay alguien aquí?!

"... Su francotirador mató a tres de los nuestros! ¡Basta! ¡Aquí estamos, aquí estamos! ¿Cómo lo has entendido? .. "

"... Advertir a los suyos. Vamos a los rusos. Sí, nos vamos ... Hemos sido golpeados ... hemos sido golpeados. ¡Nos esperaban! Hay muertos y heridos, evacúennos... evacúennos... Necesitamos ayuda... Por qué están todos callados... ¡¡¡Curva!!!"

"... ¿Por qué no nos avisaste que habías perdido dos brigadas en este lugar olvidado de Dios? .."

"... Nos arrojaron deliberadamente aquí, y no al sur, para que muriéramos aquí. Lo quieren ... Putas..."

"... No me importa si estos son sus aviones no tripulados, vamos a derribar todo lo que está por encima de nosotros! .."

"...¡Estoy herido! Necesito ayuda. Me rompí la pierna cuando corrí hacia el sótano. El hueso sobresale. ¡Necesito ayuda! Levántame... Llevo esperando todo el día, ¿cuánto más? ¿Por qué no puedes recogerme? ¡Voy a perder la pierna!.. ¡Bastardos! ¡Sois todos unos cabrones!"


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Eso, con todos mis respetos parece un quadcopter de carreras de los que venden en banggood o en otras tiendas chinas por 600-200€
> Parece el tipico con video analogico en 5.6GHz (por la antenilla que tiene atras). Voy a buscar un rato a ver si el cuerpo de fibra de carbono que tiene es comercial.
> 
> Aunque al final, aunque parezca cutre, lo importante es la optica, que lleve, si lleva una camara termica decente. Asi a primera vista no parece.



Si, tiene visión nocturna.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Nadie duda de que la historia de la humanidad hubiera sido diferente, terriblemente diferente, si la Alemania de Adolf Hitler se hubiera alzado con la victoria. 

El hijoPutin no es Hitler, pero el desafío que lanzó cuando sin ninguna razón invadió Ucrania se asemeja a la forma de proceder del dictador alemán, que excusaba sus continuas agresiones hacia otros países, simulando ser el agredido y en defensa de su propia seguridad.


----------



## la mano negra (4 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo
> 
> _Las autoridades rusas están trabajando en la creación de una instalación de almacenamiento de semillas de plantas en el permafrost de Yakutia en caso de emergencia, porque en la situación militar y política actual Rusia ha perdido el acceso a la instalación de almacenamiento internacional en Spitsbergen._



Pues que asalte las islas y se quede con las semillas.


----------



## Alfonso29 (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos anunciará un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar para Ucrania en los próximos días.
> /Casa Blanca/
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist




que envien directamente a la OTAN y acabamos antes, reducidos a ceniza nuclear


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Comienzan las entregas de "Binoculares" voladores rusos para la OME:
> 
> *El dron es de dos a tres veces más barato que el homólogo chino DJI Mavic*
> _* y está equipado con una cámara termográfica...
> ...



Parece llevar gafas en primera persona, un avance en lugar de pantallas de móviles o tablets.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

troperker dijo:


> Perp eso que tiene que ver que una familia de rusos se vaya argentina quiere decir que los rusos dejaran en manadas rusia rumbo argentina
> 
> Tienes a muchos vlogeros de eeuu viviendo en rusia muchos alos porque piensan que eeuu no tiene rumbo
> Y acaso eso significa que la poblacion de eeuu se iran a rusia
> ...


----------



## Peineto (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Estados Unidos anunciará un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar para Ucrania en los próximos días.
> /Casa Blanca/
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Eso, con todos mis respetos parece un quadcopter de carreras de los que venden en banggood o en otras tiendas chinas por 600-200€
> Parece el tipico con video analogico en 5.6GHz (por la antenilla que tiene atras). Voy a buscar un rato a ver si el cuerpo de fibra de carbono que tiene es comercial.
> 
> Aunque al final, aunque parezca cutre, lo importante es la optica, que lleve, si lleva una camara termica decente. Asi a primera vista no parece.



Según he leído en un telegram el 30% de las piezas del dron son importadas.

No se especifica cuales son.


----------



## wireless1980 (4 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> no quiero la vuelta de Aznar, que era un prepotente y cometió mil errores: inmigración, burbuja, acercamiento a ETA…
> 
> pero que le dió 700 vueltas a Zparo y a Perro no lo dude. Había trabajo y la economía funcionaba al menos



Cierto, destruyó el futuro de los españoles 700 veces más.
Y cuidado que podemos seguir con la medalla pagada en USA y el ridículo apoyando una guerra inventada.


----------



## wireless1980 (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Brevemente sobre la situación en el frente Svatovo-Kreminna, tramo entre Ploshchanka y Makeyevka.
> 
> Desde hace un par de semanas los combatientes de la 3ª división de infantería motorizada han estado, si no atacando, sí defendiendo tan activamente que cada día cientos de metros de suelo ruso están siendo liberados de la inmundicia ucraniana.
> 
> ...



Me recuerda a los informes de los primeros meses, un montón de cuentos de ficción. Típica propaganda de los 60.


----------



## JAGGER (4 Ene 2023)

Putin no puede ocultar el hecho de que Ucrania está ganando la guerra


El arsenal balístico y de crucero ruso se está agotando rápidamente. El ejército ruso ha gastado más del 80% de sus existencias.




israelnoticias.com


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

Esta guerra no estaría en curso si el hijoPutin no hubiera ordenado la invasión de Ucrania, por mucho que algunos intentéis pasar por alto este hecho. No hay equidistancia, hay un invasor y una víctima de esta invasión, y más de 250.000 muertos como consecuencia de ello. 

Ya es hora de que Rusia se retire por completo de Ucrania y cese esta matanza.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

Capitán ucraniano eliminado en Donbass

Participante en los eventos de Maidan, Josip Arovich, luchó en Donbass en 2014. 

Arovich fue eliminado el 30 de diciembre en la RPD.

#SVO #DNR

@anna_noticias


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*De las "victorias" a la derrota real. Prigozhin decidió echar la culpa del fracaso cerca de Bakhmut a Shoigu* - ISW

Según el Instituto para el Estudio de la Guerra, Prigogine confirmó estimaciones previas de que las fuerzas rusas en Bakhmut habían alcanzado su clímax:

"Los mercenarios de Wagner le dijeron a Prigozhin que no pudieron romper las posiciones ucranianas en Bakhmut debido a la falta de uniformes, municiones y proyectiles de 100 mm. Esta declaración tiene como objetivo eliminar la responsabilidad personal de Wagner PMC y Prigozhin, atribuyendo su incapacidad para capturar Bakhmut a los problemas más amplios de la distribución de los recursos rusos".


----------



## Eslacaña (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316277
> 
> 
> Francia planea transferir los viejos tanques con ruedas AMX-10RC con cañón de 105 mm a Ucrania.
> ...



Joer... Ucrania se está convirtiendo en la chatarrería occidental de armamento dado de baja.

A este ritmo les van a enviar Mauser, Polikarpov y bayonetas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Según he leído en un telegram el 30% de las piezas del dron son importadas.
> 
> No se especifica cuales son.



El microprocesador ¿¿¿???? tengo mis dudas pero es muy posible, las baterías (de esta estoy seguro) y los motores ¿¿¿¿¿?????.

Me coincide con el 30%.


----------



## magufone (4 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Resulta que el buque petrolero Novorosysk con bandera de UK llegará a Cartagena con 109.000 toneladas de petróleo , adivinidad de donde.
> 
> No lo veréis en la TV
> 
> ...



Dentro de un año seguiran con las fronteras casi igual y seguiremos oyendo los mismos mantras ovinos...


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ene 2023)

El ABC dice que el Kremlin ha elevado la cifra de muertos de 89 a 290

Pero no he encontrado la "noticia" en ningún medio en inglés o en ruso (????)










El Kremlin reconoce ahora 290 muertos en el ataque ucraniano en Donetsk


El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad ruso admitió que el número de soldados muertos era de 290




www-abc-es.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ene 2023)

Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me





*The Guardian llama a aprender ucraniano como muestra de solidaridad con Ucrania y al mismo tiempo para comunicarse con los refugiados.*
Imaginad la sorpresa de un inglés promedio aprendiendo ucraniano y luego descubriendo que los refugiados ucranianos que viven cerca de él hablan ruso


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)

Jajaja


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Irina
> 
> 
> Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot
> ...



Y ya de paso que ocupen su puesto en la trinchera que hay mucho paro en UK.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Ene 2023)

Quizás durante este invierno podríamos ver bombardeos en alfombra por lo que voy leyendo.

Mk.ru


----------



## dabuti (4 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Quizás durante este invierno podríamos ver bombardeos en alfombra por lo que voy leyendo.
> 
> Mk.ru



¿Racimo es lo mismo?


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)

El inmundo Jajaja

. Elmundo.es | La jefa del canal ruso de propaganda RT, contra la versión oficial sobre el desastre de Makiivka


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Racimo es lo mismo?



No, un bombardeo de alfombra es un bombardeo masivo por parte de un escuadrón de bombardeo donde se ataca un objetivo con toneladas de explosivos.

Una bomba de racimo es una bomba que al soltarse se abre soltando pequeños explosivos que saturan un area.


----------



## _LoKy_ (4 Ene 2023)

El teniente coronel Serhiy Hotsulyak, jefe de la unidad de artificieros del escuadrón especial de rescate de emergencia del Servicio Estatal de Emergencias de Ucrania, ha fallecido a causa de la detonación de una mina en la región de Jarkov. Natural de la región ucraniana de Ternopil.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)

Otra vez sin armas Jajaja


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Racimo es lo mismo?



No, son bombas de racimo.

Bombardeo es de alfombra, bombardeo de área, bombardeo de saturación, bombardeo de obliteración ....similar todo.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## magufone (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316277
> 
> 
> Francia planea transferir los viejos tanques con ruedas AMX-10RC con cañón de 105 mm a Ucrania.
> ...



Interesante... En 2020, y a la espera de recibir los nuevos vehiculos para sustituir a estos, creo que el Jaguar, en Francia se decia esto: "el parque de AMX 10 RC tiene problemas mecanicos con la caja de cambios [...] "si bien estos problemas estan en camino de solucionarse, no se debe obviar que este parque seguirá estructuralmente en dificultad por su antigüedad y el difícil suministro de repuestos".
Pues no se yo que esperar, ya que estos vehiculos se pasaban mas tiempo en mantenimiento que en accion.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)

*Polonia llama "irrespetuosa" la negativa de Alemania sobre las reparaciones y busca apoyo de EEUU*






© AP Photo / Czarek Sokolowski

Alemania "no sigue una política amistosa" hacia Polonia, sostuvo el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores y comisionado del Gobierno de Polonia para las reparaciones, Arkadiusz Mularczyk. En sus palabras, la negativa de Berlín a discutir el tema de las indemnizaciones por la guerra muestra la debilidad de la diplomacia de ese país.

El 3 de enero, el Ministerio de Exteriores de* Polonia* comunicó que *Alemania* se negaba a entablar negociaciones para pagar las reparaciones por los daños causados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial (1939-1945). Mularczyk criticó la decisión de Berlín, afirmando que su respuesta a la nota de Varsovia "carece de razonamiento jurídico".

"Esta respuesta, formulada en una sola frase, muestra *una actitud totalmente irrespetuosa *hacia Polonia y los polacos", afirmó el diplomático a la agencia _PAP._
Como destaca el viceministro, no le sorprendió la negativa de Berlín al tratar este tema.

"Alemania no sigue una política amistosa hacia Polonia, quiere establecer aquí su esfera de influencia y tratar a Polonia como a un vasallo", subrayó Mularczyk.

Al mismo tiempo, prometió trabajar "consecuente e intensamente" en la cuestión de las reparaciones de Alemania, expresando la opinión de que tarde o temprano* Berlín se verá obligado a cambiar su punto de vista.*

Mularczyk aseguró que Alemania "teme cualquier discusión o debate, sabiendo que todos sus argumentos simplemente serán refutados". El viceministro también adelantó que planeaba viajar a EEUU a finales de enero o principios de febrero para abordar con legisladores de ese país el tema de las indemnizaciones que Alemania debe transferir a Polonia.

"El apoyo absoluto de Estados Unidos en torno a este asunto es muy importante", remarcó.
A principios de octubre de 2022, Polonia exigió oficialmente a Alemania el desembolso de 1,3 billones de dólares por las devastaciones registradas en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Desde el Gobierno del canciller alemán, *Olaf Scholz*, enfatizaron que no tenían intención de pagar nada porque ya desembolsaron bastante y no había ninguna razón para cuestionar la renuncia de Polonia a las reparaciones, formulada en 1953.

La Alemania nazi invadió Polonia el 1 de septiembre de 1939 y seis años después, la Unión Soviética liberó a ese país de Europa Central tras cruentos combates.


----------



## anonimo123 (4 Ene 2023)

Adriano II dijo:


> Más obsoleto que una carga de caballería



Que manía tenéis en la OTAN con despreciar todo lo clásico, lo nuevo no siempre es mejor. Que se lo digan a los F-35, la clase Zumwalt... Muchas veces lo tradicional/clásico vence a lo nuevo/degenerado. Es lo que está pasando con Rusia frente a Ucrania/OTAN.


----------



## Plutarko (4 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Resulta que el buque petrolero Novorosysk con bandera de UK llegará a Cartagena con 109.000 toneladas de petróleo , adivinidad de donde.
> 
> No lo veréis en la TV
> 
> ...



En el fondo a Rusia le va bien tener dinero fresco y que la economía circule y otros no pueden vivir sin ciertos recursos. 
No todo es blanco o negro. Aquí cada uno tiene su opinión para un lado u otro y este tipo de cosas grises desconciertan. Se juega a un nivel que no somos capaces de entender, por lo menos los que comentamos desde la barra del bar con la limitada y polarizada información que leemos. 



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Plutarko (4 Ene 2023)

Adriano II dijo:


> Más obsoleto que una carga de caballería






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Ene 2023)

magufone dijo:


> Interesante... En 2020, y a la espera de recibir los nuevos vehiculos para sustituir a estos, creo que el Jaguar, en Francia se decia esto: "el parque de AMX 10 RC tiene problemas mecanicos con la caja de cambios [...] "si bien estos problemas estan en camino de solucionarse, no se debe obviar que este parque seguirá estructuralmente en dificultad por su antigüedad y el difícil suministro de repuestos".
> Pues no se yo que esperar, ya que estos vehiculos se pasaban mas tiempo en mantenimiento que en accion.



Plan Renove militar, todos quieren deshacerse de chatarra...vienen tiempos nuevos en las guerras.


----------



## magufone (4 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> En el fondo a Rusia le va bien tener dinero fresco y que la economía circule y otros no pueden vivir sin ciertos recursos.
> No todo es blanco o negro. Aquí cada uno tiene su opinión para un lado u otro y este tipo de cosas grises desconciertan. Se juega a un nivel que no somos capaces de entender, por lo menos los que comentamos desde la barra del bar con la limitada y polarizada información que leemos.
> 
> 
> ...



Importante no olvidar esto.
Hay mucho _ejperto _que trata tweets de cuatro frikis de la zambomba como las tablas de moises


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Plutarko (4 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Plan Renove militar, todos quieren deshacerse de chatarra...vienen tiempos nuevos en las guerras.



Veo a los ejercitos modernos agotando las existencias de stm32 y/o controladoras de vuelo chinas en aliexpress para fabricar drones suicidas en masa. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*Rusia usó alrededor de 660 "Shaheds" iraníes*

Así lo informó el representante de la inteligencia ucraniana Vadim Skibitsky:

"Hasta hoy han utilizado aproximadamente 660 drones. El contrato prevé 1.750. Se necesita tiempo para entregarlos y prepararlos. Han utilizado una gran cantidad en los últimos días, y estas existencias deben reponerse. Según nuestra información, ahora tiene que llegar otro lote de entrega. Como regla general, importan en lotes de 250-300 piezas ".


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Irina
> 
> 
> Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot
> ...



Menuda mierda en la que se ha convertido Europa, menuda puta mierda...


----------



## magufone (4 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Que es la И de ИВАН que se ha descosido...


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No, un bombardeo de alfombra es un bombardeo masivo por parte de un escuadrón de bombardeo donde se ataca un objetivo con toneladas de explosivos.
> 
> Una bomba de racimo es una bomba que al soltarse se abre soltando pequeños explosivos que saturan un area.



Con que tiren una termobarica de ya acojona al más pintao...

Y si no que tiren alguna de las FAB-3000 o FAB-5000 que les deben quedar de la epoca sovietica una de esas hace un destrozo guapo


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Polonia llama "irrespetuosa" la negativa de Alemania sobre las reparaciones y busca apoyo de EEUU*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque Alemania es un cagarro militar ahora mismo, hace unas decadas no serían tan gallitos los polacos..


----------



## Trajanillo (4 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Plan Renove militar, todos quieren deshacerse de chatarra...vienen tiempos nuevos en las guerras.



Lo malo es que vienen guerras, quien se arma es para ir a la guerra.


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*Con el mundo mirando hacia otro lado, Rusia tomó silenciosamente el control de Bielorrusia.*

Las conversaciones sobre la posibilidad de que la Bielorrusia del dictador Alexander Lukashenko se convirtiera en vasallo de Rusia ganaron terreno en 2020 cuando el régimen aplastó violentamente todas las formas de su descenso, con el respaldo total de Moscú.

Dos años después, la Bielorrusia de Lukashenko es apenas independiente del Kremlin.

https://kyivindependent.com/regional...pied-by-russia


----------



## Guaguei (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

Desde Moon of Alabama:

*Thomas H. Lipscomb escribe que la guerra se perderá porque estuvo mal planeada y de una manera que nunca podría haber cambiado su dirección:*



> * La planificación militar estadounidense alguna vez fue de clase mundial. Pero, ¿quién planearía una guerra indirecta contra Rusia, uno de los maestros reconocidos de la artillería con una tecnología de defensa aérea mucho mejor que cualquiera en Occidente, y luego equiparía a nuestra Ucrania títere con armas inferiores y municiones suficientes para durar seis meses? ¿Y seguramente los planificadores estadounidenses no podían evitar saber que ya no había una base de fabricación para el reabastecimiento y que los almacenes de la OTAN estaban prácticamente vacíos? *



Esto tendrá amplias consecuencias:




> *[L]a dirección actual de los Estados Unidos es un grupo de idiotas totales, cegados por la ideología, la arrogancia y las ilusiones de perseguir una hegemonía global "basada en reglas", una oportunidad que pasó hace mucho tiempo, como muestra nuestro desempeño en esta guerra de poder. Estados Unidos pudo haber ganado la Guerra Fría, pero perdió la paz. Su pensamiento estratégico y militar es obsoleto y la configuración tanto de las fuerzas como del equipo se basa en supuestos del último milenio. La batalla por un Gran Reinicio Global bajo una hegemonía estadounidense unipolar también se ha perdido. El Foro Económico Mundial es ahora tan relevante como el Sacro Imperio Romano Germánico. Todo lo que pueden seguir haciendo es aterrorizar a los estados cada vez más autoritarios de Occidente con propuestas políticas estúpidas.
> El intento de destruir a Rusia provocó un estallido de brillante diplomacia y liderazgo por parte de Putin y su equipo, que silenciosamente ha establecido que el resto del mundo prefiere la soberanía y un mundo multipolar. La “Pox americana” posterior a la Guerra Fría, como la llamó Larry Johnson, ha terminado. Los historiadores del futuro estudiarán este período de la historia con fascinación. Pocas veces en la historia ha ocurrido un cambio tan inmenso tan rápido.*


----------



## Kron II (4 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Veo a los ejercitos modernos agotando las existencias de stm32 y/o controladoras de vuelo chinas en aliexpress para fabricar drones suicidas en masa.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Pues no creas, me parece que por el camino de las controladoras "blue pills" baratas va a ir el tema en el futuro. De todas formas, para las sondas espaciales este es el microprocesador más usado:









RAD750 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Basado en el IBM/Motorola PowerPC 750 de 1997, blindado ante la radiación, eso sí.


----------



## mazuste (4 Ene 2023)

Parece ser que Putin ha ordenado un informe para antes del 1 de febrero sobre los detalles del suministro a las tropas.
También dicen que firmó un decreto para que los hospitales civiles estén preparados para aceptar bajas militares.
Eso también debe implementarse en las próximas dos semanas.
¿Alguien apuesta por Febrero?









Putin orders Shoigu to report on Defense Ministry’s measures for supplies to troops


Russian President orders to use civilian hospitals for treatment of those wounded in special operation




tass.com


----------



## eljusticiero (4 Ene 2023)

*EL PRESIDENTE DE IRÁN ADVIERTE QUE IRÁN VENGARÁ LA MUERTE DE SOLEIMANI. "ESTO ES INEVITABLE"

"LOS ASESINOS (DE SOLEIMANI) NO PODRÁN DORMIR NUNCA TRANQUILOS"*


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## vladimirovich (4 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316469
> 
> 
> El teniente coronel Serhiy Hotsulyak, jefe de la unidad de artificieros del escuadrón especial de rescate de emergencia del Servicio Estatal de Emergencias de Ucrania, ha fallecido a causa de la detonación de una mina en la región de Jarkov. Natural de la región ucraniana de Ternopil.



Toda la chusmilla filonazi viene del mismo sitio, las regiones de cagacorrales del Oeste de Ucrania que se han venido arriba con el dinero y las armas de las OTAN.


----------



## ignorante (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Este cálculo del Pib no vale para nada, como hemos explicado cientos de veces.
> 
> El cálculo del Pib ha de hacerse igualando el poder adquisitivo de los países e igualando el poder de compra de los mismos, el PIB PPA o GDP PPP en inglés.
> 
> ...



Leiste muy rápido, porque la noticia usa precisamente el PIB "PPA" ...


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)

*Reticencias ante la versión rusa que culpa a sus propios soldados de la masacre de Makiivka* .

Semyon Pegov, un corresponsal de guerra y propagandista ruso al que Putin otorgó la Orden del Valor a fines de 2022, ha cuestionado la explicación del ministerio de Defensa sobre la muerte de 89 militares en un ataque de Ucrania en Makiivka. En una publicación de Telegram, Pegov dijo que Ucrania podría haber podido localizar a las tropas a través de drones e inteligencia, no necesariamente a través de los teléfonos móviles.

"La historia de los 'móviles' no es muy convincente", dijo Pegov. "Rara vez digo esto, pero este es el caso en el que probablemente sería mejor permanecer en silencio, al menos hasta el final de la investigación. Como tal, parece un intento absoluto de difamar la culpa".

Pegov también dijo que el número de víctimas aumentaría. "Desafortunadamente, su número seguirá creciendo. Lo más probable es que los datos anunciados correspondan a aquellos que fueron identificados de inmediato. La lista de desaparecidos, desafortunadamente, es notablemente más larga. No puedo revelar las fuentes, pero las considero confiables".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> Leiste muy rápido, porque la noticia usa precisamente el PIB "PPA" ...



El que reconoce a China como potencia principal….es un indicador que no gusta mucho….en occidente…
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:países_por_PIB_(PPA)


----------



## Praktica (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Hay que ser patético.
> 
> El exministro del Espacio Rogozin, herido en un ataque con HIMARS cuando celebraba su cumpleaños (un vídeo muestra una mesa digna de Nochebuena) le envía a Macron el fragmento extraído cerca de la columna vertebral.
> 
> ...



que señorita pepis ni que ostias. patetico es el pais donde vives. aqui se auto-envían (todes sin excepciona) balas cni para la llantina parlamentaria y el desparrame mass media.
hasta vale pa portada del Hola
y ultimamente algun petardito made in alicante 'ruso', vía zeneí

cuando caiga un Iskander o un s-300 ucro caducado y confundido como el dinio en el congreso eo en casa de algun 'casta' (ya suena viejo )de esos hablamos.


----------



## Artedi (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> *El petróleo vuelve a caer más del 3%, tras el fuerte descenso de ayer ante el miedo a una demanda débil. Noticias excelentes para la inflación*
> 14:18 || 04/01/2023



O no. En el general he abierto un hilo donde se ve que a igualdad de precio de barril Brent *en euros*, estamos pagando el Diesel 30 céntimos por litro más caro:









Histórico 2022 de precios de petróleo y refinados: nos están robando?


Resumen ejecutivo de las tablas de abajo: En enero de 2022, antes de la guerra, el barril de Brent a 76,46 euros (subrayo lo de euros, porque excluye el efecto de las fluctuaciones en la cotización dólar/euro). En diciembre de 2022 volvemos a tenerlo casi igual: 76,49 euros. Sin embargo, en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ignorante (4 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Sí, deberíamos recordarlo y NO OLVIDAR... recordar y muy bien, que el ministro que nos llevó a eso, acabón en la cárcel, le metieron los suyos, ya me contará, después de rematar en Caja mandril lo que había iniciado como ministro...
> 
> Por favor, que PADECIMOS UNA BURBUJA DE PROPORCIONES BIBLICAS Y... tanto Rajoy como el ínclito zapatero tuvieron su parte, más el primero que formó parte de aquél gobierno de "INTREPIDOS BURBUJEROS" que el segundo, que NI SE MOLESTÓ en intentar parar aquel desastre, que todo hay que decirlo de hacerlo o intentarlo acababa como Kenedy...
> 
> ...



Respecto a la responsabilidad de ZP por no pinchar la burbuja antes de que la bola se hiciera más grande, no olvidemos el hilo mítico:






Almunia "canta" y reparte culpas


Por fin alguien del regimen dice la verdad sobre la actitud del gobierno durante el periodo anterior a la crisis (Almunia entrevistado por Avui, enlace: AVUI.cat - "Catalunya no pot demanar a Solbes convertir 100 en 120") "Avui - No pinchar la burbuja inmobiliaria a tiempo es una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Parece ser que Putin ha ordenado un informe para antes del 1 de febrero sobre los detalles del suministro a las tropas.
> También dicen que firmó un decreto para que los hospitales civiles estén preparados para aceptar bajas militares.
> Eso también debe implementarse en las próximas dos semanas.
> ¿Alguien apuesta por Febrero?
> ...



Yo, con la Primavera cerca y un mes de Enero con municiones caninas en Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> Respecto a la responsabilidad de ZP por no pinchar la burbuja antes de que la bola se hiciera más grande, no olvidemos el hilo mítico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NADA, escoria a toro pasado, buenos dineros que se ingresaron y no volverán.
Encima tienen pelotas de pedir disculpas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

Adriano II dijo:


> Más obsoleto que una carga de caballería



Y increíblemente caro.


----------



## Curroesteja (4 Ene 2023)

*Experto militar Daniil Bezsonov *@neoficialniybezsonov
*
Las desagradables aventuras de los mercenarios polacos en Maryinka*

Poco antes de las fiestas de Año Nuevo, el comando ucraniano decidió que había que poner fin a las violaciones de las mujeres ucranianas en la región de Járkov por parte de mercenarios polacos y que era hora de mandarlos a morir en el frente. Dos grupos de mercenarios polacos con un número total de poco más de 120 personas fueron trasladados a uno de los sectores más difíciles del frente, donde se produjeron las mayores pérdidas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: Maryinka. A partir de esta mañana, quedan 28 polacos que no fueron aniquilados. 

*Algunas intercepciones de radio. No estan todas, es la traducción de lo que logramos analizar:*

- “...¿¡Adónde llegamos!? Nos dijeron lo contrario… No hay dónde esconderse… Todo está destruido… Todo está en llamas…”

- “... Comandante, aquí hay muchos cadáveres. Todo huele mal... No podemos respirar... Vomitamos. ¿¡Cómo puedes pelear cuando vomitas todo el tiempo!? No quiero dormir junto a ellos... pero no hay otro lugar. Están por todas partes…"

- “... Estamos acostumbrados, comandante. Ponemos los cadáveres en montones lejos de nosotros. Sí, los cadáveres de los ucranianos, de quién más ... "

- “… La comunicación está bloqueada. No podemos orientarnos en este infierno. ¿Dónde están los nuestros, dónde están los otros? No está claro ... "

- “... los ucranianos huyeron, pero no fuimos advertidos. Tenemos pérdidas. Grandes pérdidas. Huyeron de noche. Apenas logramos escapar.. no todos tuvieron tiempo..."

- “... Nos están atacando los morteros ucranianos. Oímos la dirección de los disparos. Que se detengan!!! Informen en su cuartel general, ¡aquí estamos nosotros! ¿¡Cómo que no son ucranianos!? ¿No es este nuestro tierreno? Ya no!? Kurva, ¿dónde están los nuestros? ... "

- “… ¡Vuestro francotirador mató a tres de los nuestros! ¡Parad! ¡Estamos aquí, estamos aquí! Cambio..."

- “... Avisad a los vuestros. Salimos hacia los rusos. Sí, nos vamos... Fuimos derrotados. Nos han destrozado. ¡Nos esperaban! Hay muertos y heridos, evacuarnos…. ¡Evacuarnos!... Necesitamos ayuda... ¿Por qué todos están en silencio?... ¡¡¡Kurva!!!”

- "... ¿Por qué no nos avisasteis que en este lugar olvidado por Dios perdisteis dos brigadas?..."

- “... Fuimos arrojados deliberadamente aquí, y no al Sur, para que muriéramos aquí. Ellos lo querían así. Putas..."

- "...No me importa que estos sean vuestros drones, ¡vamos a derribar todo lo que esté encima de nosotros!..."

- "...¡Estoy herido! Necesito ayuda. Me rompí la pierna cuando corrí al sótano. El hueso sobresale. Necesito ayuda. Recogerme…. He estado esperando todo el día, ¿cuánto más? ¿Por qué no pueden recogerme? ¡Voy a perder la pierna!... ¡Bastardos! ¡Todos vosotros son unos bastardos!..."

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Has puesto la imagen que define lo caro de lo jodidamente caro.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Vamos a pasar un hambre ATROZ.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Racimo es lo mismo?



No, no es lo mismo, carpet bombing o bombardeo en alfombra es el bombardeo de un área dividida en cuadrículas idealmente asignando una bomba por cada una de ellas.


Más info aquí:








Carpet bombing - Wikipedia







en-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog







> *Los B-52 estaban restringidos a bombardear presuntas bases comunistas en secciones relativamente deshabitadas, porque su potencia se acercaba a la de un arma nuclear táctica. Una formación de seis B-52, lanzando sus bombas desde 30.000 pies (9.100 m), podría "eliminar" ... casi todo dentro de una "caja" de aproximadamente cinco octavos de milla (1,0 km) de ancho por dos millas (3,2 km). ) largo. Cada vez que Arc Light golpeaba... en las cercanías de Saigón, la ciudad despertaba del temblor...*



* 
Neil Sheehan , corresponsal de guerra, escribiendo antes de los ataques masivos a ciudades densamente pobladas, incluida la capital de Vietnam del Norte . **[25]*


----------



## alfonbass (4 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> un pan producido bajo los estandares fitosanitarios occidentales en una panaderia limpia e iluminada no vale lo mismo que un pan toxico de una panaderia corroida rusa. Es solo comida, pero no es lo mismo un restaurante decente europeo que un puesto de rata muerta.



No solamente eso, sino que son muchos más factores, no puedes sumarlo "sin más" si tienes diferencias de coste, no tiene ningún sentido hacerlo (bueno..si, el que ya sabemos que tienen muchos...)
Si comparas "la economía de países", concepto de por si muy amplio no puedes quedarte con eso, tendrás que ver la capacidad de la gente de prosperar, la libertad económica que tienen, la calidad de vida a la que pueden aspirar, etc

La economía no es solo producción, también es capacidad de ahorro, en fin....que ni caso


----------



## Sir Torpedo (4 Ene 2023)

Kron II dijo:


> Pues no creas, me parece que por el camino de las controladoras "blue pills" baratas va a ir el tema en el futuro. De todas formas, para las sondas espaciales este es el microprocesador más usado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jefe, eso es chatarrilla para que no metan gremlins en los ordenadores, me explico.

Son equipos que se frabrican con requerimientos SUBSTANDAR para asegurarse no compras cosillas con sorpresa dentro fuera.

Ya te voy diciendo que probablemente los chips de los geranios iraníes tiene más flexibilidad solo por la mayor memoria cache de sus chips.


----------



## Icibatreuh (4 Ene 2023)

Qué horror


----------



## fulcrum29smt (4 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No, no es lo mismo, carpet bombing o bombardeo en alfombra es el bombardeo de un área dividida en cuadrículas idealmente asignando una bomba por cada una de ellas.
> 
> 
> Más info aquí:
> ...



Añado, bombas de racimo.


----------



## Roedr (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué horror



Muy preferible a un desfile LGTBI


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> El PIB per cápita no muestra la riqueza de un país, sino la distribución de esa riqueza.
> 
> El salario moda en España son 17.000 euros...o tal vez menos, porque desde el 2019 el INE no lo actualiza, imaginemos por qué.
> La deuda de cada español, ahora mismo son 30.000 euros y subiendo. No parece muy halagüeña la situación. Otra cosa es que la gente desconozca que debe 30.000 euros de papá estado.
> ...



Jajajaja, está vez sí que se ha lucido, mezcla el salario medio con el PIB per capita!!! El PBI per capita es el cociente entre el PBI y la cantidad de habitantes, madre mía. Cuando se queda sin argumentos comienza a patinar, poco serio y poco profesional, además está con la matraca de la deuda de los españoles y otros europeos, cuantas veces le tengo que decir que la deuda de los europeos es en su propia moneda, que parte NO entiende? Que parte NO entiende que el poseedor de esa deuda es el Banco Central Europeo? Que México tiene un futuro prometedor??? Jajajaja, si, están condenados al éxito como cualquier país de Letrinoamerica colmados de recursos naturales, y sabe que además, está llena de mexicanos, se le ocurre algo peor??? independientes desde hace más de 200 años y repleto de deudas en moneda EXTRANJERA!!! Una moneda que NO fabrica, caramba, pequeño detalle!!! Que México está lleno de españoles, si de vacaciones, comparar un país miserable del Tercer Mundo con España es un insulto a la inteligencia. Le cuento que ya he llegado a la conclusión que lo he sobre estimado a usted en su valía, tenía dudas de si "es o se hace", con este post suyo ya no no tengo ninguna, si todos sus conciudadanos rusos son así, de su nivel, no albergo ya la menor duda de que están perdidos, venga, saludos, siga contando con sus acólitos: rompimo dos tanques, tres avione y dos fragoneta en Conchitoslavskava, ergo, vamo ganando vamo, lo de Bakmuht queda para la semana que viene si tal...
"México, tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de los Estados Unidos"


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué horror



En eso estoy de acuerdo, los niños no han de idealizar la guerra, tampoco decirles que viven en una sociedad perfecta y que hay cosas que se podrían arreglar pero nunca, a ser posible, militarmente.

La infancia es fantasía y problemas, al menos que la fantasía vaya de buen rollo y cooperación, los problemas que se tienen son para una preparación futura.

Como dicen muchos padres niños pequeños problemas pequeños, niños grandes problemas grandes.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Comienzan las entregas de "Binoculares" voladores rusos para la OME:
> 
> *El dron es de dos a tres veces más barato que el homólogo chino DJI Mavic*
> _* y está equipado con una cámara termográfica...
> ...



Por si a alguien le interesa, esta es la emisora.









RADIOMASTER TX16S con sensor Hall Gimbals 2.4GHz 16ch Multi-Protocol OpenTx Transmisor


Hobbyking for all the latest deals on RC units, RC planes, RC boats, drones, RC helicopters, RC cars.




hobbyking.com


----------



## Impresionante (4 Ene 2023)

Jajaja


----------



## crocodile (4 Ene 2023)

La perspectiva de muchos años de crecimiento múltiple en los precios de la energía y, como resultado, la desindustrialización y la caída del nivel de vida, la perspectiva de una guerra comercial con los Estados Unidos en una recesión global, la perspectiva de mantener una Ucrania devastada por un número indefinido de años, la perspectiva de cientos de miles de millones de pérdidas por la pérdida de inversiones acumuladas en Rusia ya es aleccionadora, pero aún no conduce a ninguna decisión, simplemente no hay nadie para tomarlas e implementarlas. Además, los problemas de larga data de la Unión Europea, con los que tropezó en años anteriores, no han desaparecido: la crisis migratoria, el equilibrio constante del sur de Europa al borde del colapso económico.
El socavamiento de Nord Stream fue un hito, principalmente en términos de lo que está permitido y lo que no en el manejo de infraestructura estratégicamente importante. Tales esquemas han permanecido hasta ahora en la suerte de los autores de historias de espías y detectives. Pero hay otro aspecto: el estado y la naturaleza de las relaciones entre Europa y los Estados Unidos, las llamadas relaciones transatlánticas.

Ucrania

La principal ilusión de Ucrania es la creencia en la posibilidad de construir un estado monoétnico hostil a Rusia dentro de las fronteras postsoviéticas con una parte significativa de la población rusa, así como la convicción de que tanto Occidente como Rusia favorezca tal Ucrania, como dicen, para ojos hermosos.

Ucrania no es Polonia, y el intento de seguir su propia política condujo a un conflicto civil, cada lado del cual fue apoyado por Occidente y Rusia, respectivamente. Después de que este conflicto entrara en una fase abierta en 2014, desde un puesto de avanzada anti-ruso, Ucrania comenzó a convertirse en un arma, en una especie de dron kamikaze de Occidente contra Rusia.

Debe admitirse que esto fue parcialmente exitoso: tanto las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como el estado ucraniano en su conjunto resistieron el golpe de febrero, se recuperaron y, con el apoyo de Occidente, infligieron una serie de dolorosas derrotas a Rusia en otoño.

Los éxitos militares, sin embargo, no son de naturaleza estratégica y su costo es la muerte de la economía ucraniana. Según diversas estimaciones, hasta un tercio de la población huyó de Ucrania, la producción se redujo a la mitad incluso antes de los ataques rusos a las instalaciones energéticas que comenzaron en octubre, y para el año nuevo, según declaraciones oficiales de Kyiv, ya en un 70 por ciento. . Esto significa desempleo, hacienda vacía, empobrecimiento de la población y cierres masivos de empresas.

Sí, ahora Occidente actúa como una poderosa retaguardia para Ucrania y hace grandes gastos por esto, sin embargo, evade la participación directa en las batallas, trasladando todas las dificultades y dificultades a Kyiv. Cualquiera que sea el resultado de la fase candente del conflicto, la devastada Ucrania, aparentemente, tendrá que lidiar con sus consecuencias por sí sola, y cuanto más lejos, más difíciles serán estas consecuencias.

Sin embargo, incluso si entre las élites ucranianas alguien adivina cómo se están utilizando, no pueden detenerse. El control de Occidente es demasiado estricto, el bombeo ideológico es demasiado grande, todo ha ido demasiado lejos.

Ucrania ahora es un zombi, un muerto viviente, y caminará mientras Occidente lo impulse. Sin embargo, incluso de esta forma, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son capaces de luchar durante años, especialmente con el lento curso actual del conflicto.

Occidente puede negarse a galvanizar a Ucrania solo en un caso: si las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son derrotadas y pierden físicamente la capacidad de luchar, si Ucrania se reduce físicamente lo suficiente como para perder su importancia estratégica para Occidente. Cualquier tregua solo pospondrá el conflicto para el futuro, y uno no debe hacerse ilusiones al respecto.

El conflicto global solo está creciendo. Tanto para Rusia como para Occidente, es existencial, y ninguna de las partes muestra inclinación al compromiso. Es aún más sorprendente que las hostilidades sigan siendo de naturaleza relativamente local, limitadas a un teatro ucraniano, e incluso en él, de manera dosificada y posicional. Parece que las partes se han centrado en cómo aprender a vivir en las nuevas condiciones, lo que significa que el desarrollo del próximo orden mundial y las reglas del juego tienen la oportunidad de ir relativamente en paz, sin convertirse en una lucha interminable de todos contra todos con el riesgo de pasar a la acción.


----------



## crocodile (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## pamarvilla (4 Ene 2023)

Zarpó la fragata rusa *Almirante Gorshkov*, armada con misiles hipersónicos Zircon.


----------



## Zepequenhô (4 Ene 2023)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Zarpó la fragata rusa *Almirante Gorshkov*, armada con misiles hipersónicos Zircon.



Me parece que te refieres a la Almirante Golovko que es la que está de pruebas ahora.

Almirante Gorshkov es la primera de la serie. Lleva años en el mar.


----------



## Tierra Azul (4 Ene 2023)

Curroesteja dijo:


> *Experto militar Daniil Bezsonov *@neoficialniybezsonov
> 
> *Las desagradables aventuras de los mercenarios polacos en Maryinka*
> 
> ...



Vaya puta panda de subnormales, que les den


----------



## crocodile (4 Ene 2023)

* Rusia duplica el límite de yuanes y oro en su Fondo de Bienestar Nacional*

Alcanza ahora el *60 %*. Por otro lado, se está reduciendo la participación de las monedas de países denominados como "inamistosos". En particular, los saldos de las cuentas en *libras esterlinas y yenes japoneses *en el Banco de Rusia ya se han reducido a cero y "se excluye la posibilidad de invertir los recursos del fondo en activos denominados en *dólares estadounidenses".*


----------



## crocodile (4 Ene 2023)

Muchos españoles deseamos igualmente a la Embajada de Rusia en España: ¡ Feliz Navidad ! - Diario16


Un antiguo refrán ruso, de profundas raíces Cristiano-Ortodoxas, y en plena sintonía con nuestra tradición hispánica, dice: ''Al adversario caído no se le




diario16.com


----------



## Malevich (4 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Lo tengo pendiente de leer como algunas otras "cosillas" del autor.



Y tiene una historia de los Turcos fantástica.


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Ene 2023)

Malevich dijo:


> Y tiene una historia de los Turcos fantástica.



Seguramente. Conozco el libro pero ya se me sale de mi "ambito". A todo no podemos llegar


----------



## Argentium (4 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> No estamos en desacuerdo porque yo no he dicho que no se dificulte la operativa de suministro. Pero con pequeños matices, el primero de ellos es que los ferrys y los pontones del Dnieper son facilmente hundibles. No lo son porque la aviación rusa no ha demostrado tener el control del espacio aereo en Ucrania. Seamos realistas, ahora mismo a la aviación no le da para hacer esas operaciones en el Dnieper porque le llega para cubrir su espacio aereo y realizar algunas operaciones muy arriesgadas de apoyo cercano. Los pontones que se destruyen en rios menores estan en la línea del frente o muy cercanos y al alcance de la artilleria pesada los pontones que se construirían en el Dnieper estan fuera del alcance de la artilleria del frente. Si Rusia tuviera la superioridad aerea que tu comentas no le haría falta bombardear los puentes del Dnieper, simplemente patrullando las carreteras que llegan a Bakhmut cortarías por completo el suministro pero la realidad de esta guerra es que los aviones rusos llegan hasta a unos cuatro o cinco kilometros del frente volando a baja cota, descargan en la distancia lo que pueden y como pueden y se vuelven porque entrar volando sobre el frente ucraniano es ya muy peligroso así que sobrevolar el Dnieper para bombardear ferrys ni hablamos. Los tanques ucranianos los destruyen los drones y la artilleria, si hubiera superioridad aerea estaríamos viendo video tras video de tanques alcanzados por SU-25 o SU-35 y no habría ni una sola pieza de artilleria disparando en un radio de cincuenta kilometros alrededor de Bakhmut ahora mismo pero no eso no ocurre y es por algo y ese algo nos guste o no es que no hay superioridad aerea.



En poco tiempo será el primer año del inicio de la "Operación especial" y TODAVÍA los rusos no son capaces de tener e imponer la superioridad aérea, cuando es el objetivo número uno de cualquier guerra moderna (ahí grita uno por el fondo diciendo que Rusia no está en guerra con nadie ) pues no lo han hecho, y no diga alguno que fue imposible por el aporte de armamento antiaéreo de Occidente, porque pasó un mes hasta que llegó el primer envío de armas extranjeras, pero bueno, serán sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas...


----------



## EUROPIA (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Egam (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> En poco tiempo será el primer año del inicio de la "Operación especial" y TODAVÍA los rusos no son capaces de tener e imponer la superioridad aérea, cuando es el objetivo número uno de cualquier guerra moderna (ahí grita uno por el fondo diciendo que Rusia no está en guerra con nadie ) pues no lo han hecho, y no diga alguno que fue imposible por el aporte de armamento antiaéreo de Occidente, porque *pasó un mes hasta que llegó el primer envío de armas extranjeras,* pero bueno, serán sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas...



Claro. 
Confirmaron públicamente que los acuerdos de Minsk eran una treta para que el ejército Ucraniano se preparase para la guerra durante 8 años, pero las armas llegaron en Marzo-22.

Lo que hay que leer... Y seguro que te crees lo que escribes.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Un ciudadano ruso y otro bielorruso serán juzgados en Polonia acusados de "espionaje", según ha informado la fiscalía de Varsovia.
> La oficina dice que fueron detenidos en abril.
> 
> 
> ...



Lo único bueno de que van der lefen se saque la máscara es que Polonia y Ucrania desaparecerán del mapa junto a Alimaña.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Ene 2023)

alexforum dijo:


> El rublo a nivel de MARZO DE 2020, al mismo nivel que DOS AÑOS ANTES de la guerra. Estoy hasta los cojones de verte manipular hijo de puta. Pon el grafico a 5 años.
> 
> Y luego nos poes el de EUR USD a 5 años también a ver cuanto ha ganado Europa de esto.
> 
> Manipulador asqueroso.



MANIPULADOR, JAJAJAJAJA!!!!

Dime que manipulacion hay, el rublo esta en caida libre, cayo el 11 de marzo en picado, se "manipuló" su valor artificialmente hasta que no ha podido mas y ahora su dinamica es totalmente descendente. Te podria explicar mas ampliamente el tema, pero con una pseudopersona que apoya una *DICTADURA NAZI GENOZIDA REPRESIVA Y CARENTE DE LIBERTADES BASICAS *como es el regimen del puto enano calvo hitleriano, esta claro que no se puede razonar, pues las neuronas estaran justitas para no cagarse encima.

Si te voy a mostrar lo que es una *MANIPULACION. *La *propaganda rusonazi, *fuente de *MENTIRAS, BULOS.

*


----------



## otroyomismo (4 Ene 2023)

Adriano II dijo:


> Te pongo un ejemplo más sangrante
> 
> En USA por llamar a una ambulancia te clavan $ 2.500
> 
> ...



Por eso flipo con esos programas USA de gente con "bolitas de grasa" en el cuerpo que pesan medio kilo. Cuando pesaban un par de gramos ya debia costar una pasta quitarselos.


----------



## Kreonte (4 Ene 2023)

El rublo estuvo a más de 80 antes de la invasión, todo 2020 y 2021. Y los años anteriores rondaba el valor actual. Mientras no supere eso podríamos considerarlo "natural".


----------



## alexforum (4 Ene 2023)

El Veraz dijo:


> MANIPULADOR, JAJAJAJAJA!!!!
> 
> Dime que manipulacion hay, el rublo esta en caida libre, cayo el 11 de marzo en picado, se "manipuló" su valor artificialmente hasta que no ha podido mas y ahora su dinamica es totalmente descendente. Te podria explicar mas ampliamente el tema, pero con una pseudopersona que apoya una *DICTADURA NAZI GENOZIDA REPRESIVA Y CARENTE DE LIBERTADES BASICAS *como es el regimen del puto enano calvo hitleriano, esta claro que no se puede razonar, pues las neuronas estaran justitas para no cagarse encima.
> 
> ...



Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.


sobre todo si las palabras son de un manipulador subnormal como tú.


----------



## Mabuse (4 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Oleadas de libertac.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Ene 2023)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Qué horror


----------



## Teuro (4 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> El PIB per cápita no muestra la riqueza de un país, sino la distribución de esa riqueza.
> 
> El salario moda en España son 17.000 euros...o tal vez menos, porque desde el 2019 el INE no lo actualiza, imaginemos por qué.
> La deuda de cada español, ahora mismo son 30.000 euros y subiendo. No parece muy halagüeña la situación. Otra cosa es que la gente desconozca que debe 30.000 euros de papá estado.
> ...



Es que España está económicamente capada, tiene tanta población cobrando del erario público que ya es imposible cualquier cambio debido a que democráticamente la masa crítica continuista es abrumadora.


----------



## El Veraz (4 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Jajajaja, está vez sí que se ha lucido, mezcla el salario medio con el PIB per capita!!! El PBI per capita es el cociente entre el PBI y la cantidad de habitantes, madre mía. Cuando se queda sin argumentos comienza a patinar, poco serio y poco profesional, además está con la matraca de la deuda de los españoles y otros europeos, cuantas veces le tengo que decir que la deuda de los europeos es en su propia moneda, que parte NO entiende? Que parte NO entiende que el poseedor de esa deuda es el Banco Central Europeo? Que México tiene un futuro prometedor??? Jajajaja, si, están condenados al éxito como cualquier país de Letrinoamerica colmados de recursos naturales, y sabe que además, está llena de mexicanos, se le ocurre algo peor??? independientes desde hace más de 200 años y repleto de deudas en moneda EXTRANJERA!!! Una moneda que NO fabrica, caramba, pequeño detalle!!! Que México está lleno de españoles, si de vacaciones, comparar un país miserable del Tercer Mundo con España es un insulto a la inteligencia. Le cuento que ya he llegado a la conclusión que lo he sobre estimado a usted en su valía, tenía dudas de si "es o se hace", con este post suyo ya no no tengo ninguna, si todos sus conciudadanos rusos son así, de su nivel, no albergo ya la menor duda de que están perdidos, venga, saludos, siga contando con sus acólitos: rompimo dos tanques, tres avione y dos fragoneta en Conchitoslavskava, ergo, vamo ganando vamo, lo de Bakmuht queda para la semana que viene si tal...
> "México, tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de los Estados Unidos"



Son retardeds, no esperes mas. Ellos leen la basura que les llega de medios prorrusos y se lo creen todo sin rechistar.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Irina
> 
> 
> Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot
> ...



Son incapaces de aprender español o italiano que les son tremenamente cercanos, como para que se pongan a aprender ucraniano.

A nivel individual, probablemente lleve algún que otro inglés un par de décadas con un vecino polaco y no sabrán ni decir "no" en polaco.


----------



## clapham5 (5 Ene 2023)

EE UU ( la FED ) siempre gana .
Hace unos anos Arabia Saudita intento ( oh ilusa de elle ) arruinar a los productores de shale gas de EE UU .
Su estrategia fue aumentar la produccion para " inundar " el mercado y hundir los precios del petroleo , que si ...se desplomaron cayendo por debajo del precio de produccion del Shale Gas . Segun Ryad , los productores yankees estaban sentenciados .
Arabia Saudita se equivoco . La FED creo cientos de billones que presto a estas companias para que siguieran a flote ...y no solo las salvo de la ruina sino que su accion seria lo suficientemente prolongada como para quebrar a los saudies .
Putin ( oh iluso de lui ) puede que este cometiendo el mismo error que cometieron los saudies y haya apostado por una guerra larga y de baja intensidad que arruine a su enemigo ( Occidente ) .
El problema es que los recursos de Rusia ( por muy abundantes que estos sean ) son LIMITADOS mientras que la emision monetaria de la FED y del Bank of Europe es ILIMITADA . Tanto la FED como el Bank of Europe pueden crear tanta deuda como quieran ...
Y asi financiar AD INFINITUM la guerra en Ucrania .
La pregunta del millon de kopecs es : Podra Rusia " aguantar " el pulso ECONOMICO contra Occidente ?
Es verdad que a Rusia le sale " barato barato " la energia y las materias primas para la produccion de tanques , aviones , municion , etc pero es que a Occidente le sale GRATIS , le dan a una tecla y voila : crean 100 mil millones de $ de golpe .
Se puede competir contra eso ?
EE UU pudo gastarse 2 trillones ( 12 ceros ) en Afganistan de $ porque la FED pudo crear esa cantidad de dinero 
2 trillones de $ en 240 meses da a 8.5 mil millones al mes ...mas o menos lo mismo que se esta gastando EE UU en la guerra de Ucrania al mes
Rusia no esta luchando contra Ucrania , esta luchando contra la FED .


----------



## NS 4 (5 Ene 2023)

Rusia lucha por su existencia...y su soberania.

Y lucha con el propio Satanas y su nuevo orden mundial disolvente de pueblos y etnias... destructor de la humanidad.


----------



## Teuro (5 Ene 2023)

clapham5 dijo:


> EE UU ( la FED ) siempre gana .
> Hace unos anos Arabia Saudita intento ( oh ilusa de elle ) arruinar a los productores de shale gas de EE UU .
> Su estrategia fue aumentar la produccion para " inundar " el mercado y hundir los precios del petroleo , que si ...se desplomaron cayendo por debajo del precio de produccion del Shale Gas . Segun Ryad , los productores yankees estaban sentenciados .
> Arabia Saudita se equivoco . La FED creo cientos de billones que presto a estas companias para que siguieran a flote ...y no solo las salvo de la ruina sino que su accion seria lo suficientemente prolongada como para quebrar a los saudies .
> ...



La FED tiene capacidad para manipular algo el mercado, pero lo que si es seguro que Rusia no recibiría dinero si la economía occidental se para. El valor no está en los recuross naturales que perfectamente podrían valer cero si nadie los demanda, es precisamente esa demanda, esa dinámica económica el motor de que la rueda gire para todos.


----------



## Praktica (5 Ene 2023)

*Sobre las transferencias armamento entre Rusia e Irán - Drones por Su-35.*
О передаче иранских баллистических ракет России и российских Су-35 Ирану
2023-01-04 20:01
tr dee

A principios de noviembre ‘salió a la luz’ que el gobierno ruso está en conversaciones con las autoridades iraníes sobre la *posible adquisición de misiles balísticos de corto y medio alcance en el marco de la creciente cooperación técnico-militar entre los dos países. Los drones ya llegan asiduamente a Rusia.*

La semana pasada, *en los media extranjeros ha inquietado la noticia urgente del suministro a irán de 24 cazas Su-35,* anteriormente destinados a la fuerza aérea de Egipto. El mensaje fue replicado por los medios de comunicación estatales persas.

*Según los datos de los iraníes, pilotos de su fuerza aérea ya están ejercitándose activamente en Rusia. A cambio, Rusa recibe UAV’s iraníes de diferentes tipos. La primera cuestión es una realidad o una maniobra de desinformación. Irán necesita con suma urgencia modernizar su flota aérea de combate.

¿Porqué por los Su-35 ‘egipcios’?

En 2018 entre los dos gobiernos Rusia y Egipto firmaron un contrato para el suministro de 30 pesados cazas multifuncionales Su-35 p*or valor de más de dos mil millones de dólares. El montaje de esos Su-35 se realizó en la planta de aviación nombre de ‘Gagarin (КнААЗ)’, en komsomolsk-on-Amur.

A pesar de la finalización de la construcción de todos los aviones acordados, *la aplicación del acuerdo fue congelada. *No hubo declaraciones oficiales ni rusas ni egipcias de la causa. Sin embargo,* la principal causa fue la amenaza de USA de cortar el suministro del acero u otras posibles sanciones de contra Egipto* si continuaba esa ‘guía’ de cooperación con Rusia.

La aplicación de *‘leyes sobre la lucha contra los enemigos de Estados Unidos por medio de sanciones’,* fue introducida por Trump en el marco de ‘su’ ‘lucha’ las actividades ‘desestabilizadoras’ de Irán, Rusia y Corea del Norte.

*¿Es rentable cambiar cazas modernos por drones y posibles misiles?

Esos Su-35 ya construidos se almacenaron durante más de dos años: *una parte en la base de Knaaz y otra en el aeródromo del Instituto de investigación de Vuelo M. M. Gromov, en Zhukovsky.

*Las fuerzas armadas de la Federación rusa reciben y recibirán una cantidad significativa de armas no tripuladas, cuya importancia en las condiciones actuales es extremadamente alta, a cambio de unos aviones ya terminados.

El uso masivo de misiles balísticos iraníes en condiciones de hostilidades intensas aún no ha ocurrido. Las unidades del IRGC las utilizaron solo contra militantes ‘ISIS’ en Siria, así como en ataques contra bases USA y kurdas en Irak.

Pero la efectividad de los UAV’s en esta etapa es mayor que la de los aparatos de combate tripulados. Los aviones pesados de combate y bombardeo que aún usen proyectiles y municiones no guiados, no son efectivos en las profundidades del territorio Ucraniano debido a defensas aéreas aún no suprimidas.

Los UAV de ataque y reconocimiento, junto con los misiles balísticos de alto alcance y la presencia de cabezas de orientación activas y pasivas, proporciona una excelente ayuda en la lucha contra los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos occidentales y los puntos de control enemigos a gran distancia de la línea del frente.

Dada la extrema necesidad de destruir regularmente las instalaciones de infraestructura y militares* de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, *sobre todo en el oeste de Ucrania*, y la necesidad de reponer sus propias reservas de emergencia, *la adquisición de drones iraníes es una opción lógica.*

Fuente: rybar.ru


----------



## dabuti (5 Ene 2023)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
4 ENE, 22:49
*Explosiones sacuden la región de Járkov — publicación*
No se emitió una advertencia de ataque aéreo en la región.

KIEV, 5 de enero. /TASS/. Se escucharon explosiones en la región de Kharkov el miércoles por la noche, informó la publicación ucraniana Strana .
No se dieron otros detalles. No se emitió una advertencia de ataque aéreo en la región.


----------



## dabuti (5 Ene 2023)

RUSIA MANDA ATPC A MELONI COMO INTERMEDIARIA POR LA PAZ.

OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL RUSA EN UCRANIA
*El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia respondió a la propuesta de Italia de convertirse en garante del asentamiento en Ucrania*
Zakharova: Italia no puede ser un intermediario entre la Federación Rusa y Ucrania, suministrando armas a Kyiv

4 de enero de 2023, 17:40

La portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova, respondió a la oferta de Italia de actuar como garante de un acuerdo de paz en Ucrania y dijo que la Federación Rusa no puede considerar a este país como un "intermediario honesto" o un posible garante del proceso de paz. Así lo afirma el canal oficial de Telegram de la Cancillería el 4 de enero.


El primer ministro italiano, George Meloni, anunció el 29 de diciembre que Italia estaba dispuesta a actuar como garante del acuerdo . El político, en particular, señaló que Roma apoyará cualquier esfuerzo para lograr la paz. En este sentido, prometió visitar Kyiv en febrero.
Al comentar sobre esta declaración, Zakharova señaló que muchos países declaran su disposición a participar en la solución de la crisis de Ucrania. Al mismo tiempo, algunos lo hacen con sinceridad, mientras que otros persiguen sus propios objetivos egoístas.

Sin embargo, según ella, es extraño escuchar tales propuestas de países, incluida Italia, que desde el comienzo de la operación militar especial (SVO) tomó una posición antirrusa inequívoca y agresiva, bombeando a Kyiv con armas modernas.
Señaló que tales acciones no solo contribuyen a un aumento en el número de víctimas, incluso entre la población civil de Donbass, y prolongan el conflicto, sino que también están cargadas de llevar a los países de la OTAN a un enfrentamiento militar directo con Rusia.
“Obviamente, dada la posición sesgada adoptada por Italia, no podemos considerarlo ni como un “intermediario honesto” ni como un posible garante del proceso de paz”, dijo Zakharova.
Señaló que sería mejor que las “pseudo-fuerzas de paz” europeas detuvieran el apoyo militar de Kyiv y concentraran sus esfuerzos en trabajar con el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky, quien ha hablado repetidamente de un rechazo total a una solución pacífica del conflicto.


----------



## JAGGER (5 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Quizás durante este invierno podríamos ver bombardeos en alfombra por lo que voy leyendo.
> 
> Mk.ru



Sisi, no hay nada que esperar, ahorita mismo Putin bombardea zurrullos en las alfombras del Gremnlin.


----------



## Iskra (5 Ene 2023)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 315, 04/01/2023. Hovhannés Jachatury Bagramián (20 de noviembre jul./ 2 de diciembre de…


fue un comandante soviético armenio, mariscal de la Unión Soviética. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Bagramián fue el primer oficial no eslavo comandante de un frente y uno de los cincuenta armenios que alcanzaron el grado de general en el mismo período. La experiencia de Bagramián le...




telegra.ph




Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 315, 04/01/2023.


Spoiler: Héroe armenio



Hovhannés Jachatury Bagramián (20 de noviembre jul./ 2 de diciembre de 1897 greg.-21 de septiembre de 1982)fue un comandante soviético armenio, mariscal de la Unión Soviética. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Bagramián fue el primer oficial no eslavo comandante de un frente y uno de los cincuenta armenios que alcanzaron el grado de general en el mismo período.La experiencia de Bagramián le permitió distinguirse como un comandante capaz de lanzar contraofensivas soviéticas exitosas contra la Alemania nazi en las tempranas etapas de la guerra. En 1942 se le concedió el primer mando de una unidad, y en el noviembre de 1943 recibió su mando más prestigioso como jefe del Primer Frente Báltico. Como jefe de este frente, participó en las ofensivas que se movieron hacia el oeste y expulsaron a las fuerzas alemanas de las repúblicas bálticas.



La jefa del canal ruso RT,*Margarita Simonyan se suma a las críticas contra la versión oficial sobre el desastre de Makeyevka*. La actualidad de la guerra en Ucrania sigue sacudida por la muerte de 89 militares rusos al ser alcanzada la escuela de Makeyevka en Nochevieja. Mientras las críticas, cada vez más intensas, apuntan a los mandos militares rusos, Putin continúa guardando silencio. Sin esperar a la investigación que ha anunciado, el ministerio de Defensa ruso ya culpa abiertamente al "uso de los teléfonos móviles" por parte de sus propios soldados.
El malestar resulta visible incluso entre personas consideradas cercanas al Kremlin. El último ejemplo es Margarita Simonyan, máxima responsable del canal RT, comparada incluso con Goebbels y sancionada por la UE. Reclama que se hagan públicos los nombres de los oficiales rusos y el alcance de sus responsabilidades por el desastre de Makeyevka, añade, aludiendo la investigación que dice haber abierto el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
Es hora de entender que la impunidad no conduce a la armonía social. La impunidad conduce a nuevos delitos. Y, por tanto, a la disidencia pública", ha escrito en Telegram y también en Twitter. En un mensaje compartido en Twitter, ironiza además sobre la versión oficial de que la causa del desastre fue que los soldados activaron sus dispositivos. "Cuando un niño, corriendo, golpea la esquina afilada de la mesita de noche, el padre negligente lo regaña por correr. El padre normal cubre las esquinas peligrosas con cinta de seguridad antes de que el niño pueda correr. Se trata de teléfonos móviles", ha escrito.

"...entre personas consideradas cercanas..." "La jefa del canal ruso de propaganda RT" ¿cómo se puede escribir, personas consideradas cercanas, y luego afirmar que pertenecen al canal de propaganda del gobierno ruso?. Lo concreto, los ucranianos tienen más de 100.000 muertos y sus dirigentes jamás han dado explicación alguna. Fue la misma prensa occidental la que cubrió la acción de Rusia sobre una unidad militar en Nikolaiev en marzo pasado y contó le periodista de AFP, los 198 fallecidos en un golpe aéreo ruso. Nadie pidió explicaciones.
Margarita Simonyan es una de las 22 personas ligadas al gobierno ruso que fueron sancionadas por la UE incluso antes de que comenzara la Operación Especial, considerándola una figura muy prominente de la "propaganda rusa", cuyo empeño ha sido "ganar la guerra informativa a Occidente". ¿Entonces no era propagandista rusa?, sí, lo era, ok. ¿Entonces ahora es periodista seria?, no lo saben.
"Espero que también se anuncien los nombres de estas personas y la medida de responsabilidad",

¿La habrá pedido el gobierno ruso a la Sra. Margarita Simonyan, que asuma sus responsabilidades de haber tenido una abiertamente anti rusa como Anna Equisditantenova como subdirectora de RT?

*Kiev sugiere que Putin podría decretar una nueva movilización*. Zelenski, aseguró en su discurso nocturno del martes que Rusia planeaba movilizar más tropas para lanzar una nueva ofensiva. Tendría lugar, de confirmarse, cuando Moscú recibe las mayores críticas internas a la guerra por el ataque que mató a decenas de nuevos reclutas en Makeyevka.
Kiev ha sostenido durante semanas que Putin, planea ordenar otra campaña de reclutamiento masivo y cerrar sus fronteras para evitar que los hombres escapen del servicio militar obligatorio.
"No tenemos ninguna duda de que los actuales amos de Rusia arrojarán todo lo que les queda y a todos los que puedan reunir para tratar de cambiar el rumbo de la guerra y al menos retrasar su derrota", dijo Zelenski en su discurso de video nocturno el martes, en el que, como es habitual, llamó a la resistencia. "Estamos preparados, los terroristas deben perder, la ofensiva debe fracasar", afirmó.
"...sugiere y podría...", son dos vocablos muy mal empleados cuando quieres afirmar taxativamente algo. Por consiguiente, todo el discurso, se disipa en propaganda, y más encima, barata.

Según el jefe interino de la región* de Zaporiyia, Evgueni Balitski, culpa a Kiev de un ataque con 5 muertos y 15 heridos*. "Cinco personas murieron y 15 sufireron heridas de distinta gravedad a consecuencia de unos ataques de artillería de grupos armados ucranianos contra la ciudad pacífica de Vasylivka".
Entre los heridos hay cuatro empleados de servicios de emergencias, agregó Balitski en un mensaje en Telegram. "La situación en Vasylivka es tensa, los ataques no cesan, todos los servicios de emergencias trabajan para ayudar a los ciudadanos", dijo. La localidad bombardeada está controlada por las tropas rusas desde marzo de 2022.

*Kiev y Moscú combaten por tierra y aire entre críticas al mando militar ruso*. Cada una de las partes pone diariamente a prueba las fuerzas antiaéreas del enemigo, mientras crecen las críticas al mando ruso por no prevenir el letal ataque en la localidad oriental de Makeyeka.

El ministro de Exteriores de Ucrania, Dmytro Kulebra, afirmó hoy que *"Los preparativos para el traslado de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea Patriot ya han comenzado"*, durante una rueda de prensa y agregó que Ucrania espera que el proceso acabe lo antes posible.
Kiev cerró las negociaciones sobre el suministro de los Patriot durante la reciente visita del presidente ucraniano, a EEUU y su reunión con su colega estadounidense, Joe Biden.
Decir que ucrania tiene una actividad militar aérea, está bastante fuerte el café...

*El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, ha asistido este miércoles por videoconferencia a la botadura de un buque de guerra -la fragata Almirante Gorshkov-* equipado con nuevos misiles de crucero hipersónicos que navegará por el Atlántico, el Índico y el Mediterráneo. "Estoy seguro de que armas tan poderosas protegerán efectivamente a Rusia de las amenazas externas y ayudarán a defender los intereses nacionales", ha dicho Putin en la ceremonia, a la que asistió con el ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, desde un lugar no especificado, según las agencias rusas.
"La tripulación del barco se entrenará en el despliegue de armas hipersónicas y misiles de crucero de largo alcance", dijo Shoigu. Señaló que los misiles hipersónicos Zircon eran "capaces de superar cualquier sistema de defensa aérea actual o futuro" y podían realizar "ataques potentes y precisos en el mar y en tierra". Ya con la guerra de Ucrania en marcha, el pasado mes de julio Putin señaló a EEUU y a Occidente al presentar este nuevo armamento.

¿Y Ucrania todavía tiene que pedirle permiso a Rusia para que un carguerO se mueva?, pregunto esto, porque como dicen que van ganado la guerra..., sutilezas mías.* Ucrania considera clave acelerar las inspecciones a la salida de granos por el Mar Negro.* La salida de cereales ucranianos por el Mar Negro a través de 3 importantes puertos en la región de Odesa fue desbloqueada en julio por un acuerdo entre Kiev y Moscú negociado por las Naciones Unidas y Turquía. Según el acuerdo, todos los barcos son inspeccionados por equipos conjuntos en el Bósforo.
Kiev acusa a Rusia de llevar a cabo las inspecciones con demasiada lentitud, lo que provoca semanas de retrasos en los barcos y reduce el suministro de cereales ucranianos a los mercados extranjeros. Rusia niega haber ralentizado el proceso. "Ucrania se enfoca en normalizar las inspecciones en lugar de abrir nuevos puertos", ha asegurado un alto funcionario ucraniano.
El Ministerio de Infraestructura de Ucrania afirmó el martes que actualmente no se esperaba que llegaran nuevos buques a Ucrania para su carga. Dijo que 94 embarcaciones esperaban ser inspeccionadas en el Bósforo, incluidas 69 vacías para cargar y 25 que ya habían sido cargadas con productos agrícolas. Los barcos esperan un promedio de más de un mes, calculó ese departamento.

*Un garaje de Kiev recicla vehículos averiados para llevarlos al frente*. El taller mecánico busca darles una segunda vida a vehículos destartalados para enviarlos al frente y ser usados por los militares en la guerra con Rusia. Este negocio estaba especializado en la reparación de vehículos accidentados, pero decidió reorientar sus actividades 
Ahora, los mecánicos pasan largas jornadas reparando camionetas y buses requeridos por los militares para el transporte de armamento o de drones de vigilancia. "No somos un país rico y el Estado no puede entregarle a todos nuestros soldados vehículos blindados con tracción en las cuatro ruedas, por lo que las camionetas son una alternativa", explicó a la AFP Anton Senenko, uno de los voluntarios que se encarga de organizar el trabajo.
La calidad de los arreglos se convierte en una cuestión de vida o muerte para los soldados en el frente del este del país, afirmó. "En tiempos de paz, muchas veces se producen averías en un vehículo, pero en una guerra, una avería puede provocar una tragedia. Si un vehículo no arranca, es el final, los soldados no pueden escapar de un tanque del enemigo", explicó.
Los vehículos son donados o comprados por voluntarios que recolectan fondos y a veces son importados de países vecinos como Polonia, Letonia o Estonia. Crónica de la agencia AFP desde Kiev.
¿Y occidente no le envía vehículos a Ucrania?, pero si les sobran.

No ven ustedes, los yankis están apoyando a Irán y a Rusia, ¿qué no?, entonces es peor, son tan incompetentes, que sus productos llegan de todas maneras a manos enemigas*. Encuentran piezas fabricadas en EEUU en drones iraníes usados por Rusia, informa CNN.* Piezas fabricadas por 13 empresas estadounidenses han sido encontradas en los restos de uno de los drones iraníes que Rusia ha utilizado en Ucrania.
El medio estadounidense, que cita fuentes de la inteligencia ucraniana, aseguró que estas piezas se encontraron en un dron iraní que fue derribado en Ucrania el pasado otoño y que los datos obtenidos fueron comunicados por Kiev a funcionarios del gobierno de EE.UU. a finales del año pasado.
El mes pasado la Casa Blanca creó un grupo de trabajo para investigar cómo la tecnología estadounidense y occidental, desde equipos más pequeños como semiconductores y módulos GPS hasta piezas más grandes como motores, ha podido terminar dentro de los drones de Irán, país sometido a un fuerte sistema de sanciones.

La "izquierdista" verde alemana y ministra de Relaciones Exteriores, *Annalena Baerbock insta a entregar más armas a Ucrania*. Ha manifestado este miércoles que la UE había hecho todo lo posible para detener la guerra en Ucrania, pero que el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, sólo tenía en su mente la destrucción del país vecino.
En una conferencia en la capital de Portugal, Lisboa, Baerbock ha sostenido que esa postura de Putin es la razón por la que considera "importante mantener la entrega de armas para que Ucrania pueda defenderse y proteger la vida de las personas".

Mira qué bien, ¿y por qué no lucharon en Rusia?, cosa más extraña, cara'.* Combatientes rusos en las filas de Ucrania: *"No soy un traidor, no lucho contra la patria, lucho contra Putin". Su número es confidencial pero los "centenares" de rusos que luchan junto a los soldados ucranianos en la región de Donetsk (este), en una legión llamada "Libertad de Rusia", no se consideran "traidores".
Cuando su portavoz, "César", se reúne con periodistas, suele llevarlos ante las ruinas de un monasterio ortodoxo en Dolina, en una zona retomada por el ejército ucraniano hace unos meses. La cúpula dorada destrozada, los escombros y los íconos religiosos tirados por el suelo son, según él, la muestra de "cuáles son los valores de Putin".

*Ucrania fue el primer receptor de armamento exportado por Alemania en 2022.* El Gobierno alemán expidió en 2022 autorizaciones individuales para la exportación de armamento por valor de 8.360 millones de euros, frente a 9.350 millones un año atrás, según datos provisionales publicados por el Ministerio de Economía.
La gran parte del valor total -7.540 millones de euros- corresponde a licencias para países socios cercanos, así como para el apoyo a Ucrania en su autodefensa contra la guerra de agresión rusa. Más de una cuarta parte de todas las autorizaciones -unos 2.240 millones de euros- se otorgaron directamente a Ucrania, lo que convierte a este país en el principal receptor por valor autorizado de exportación.
Imagínense ustedes, Alemania exportando armamento, pareciera que no es un problema, el problema es cuando exporta armamento junto con sus militares...

*Putin hablará hoy con Erdogan* según ha informado a Interfax el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov. Ambos líderes han mantenido numerosas conversaciones desde el comienzo de la guerra en Ucrania.
Turquía actuó como mediador junto a las Naciones Unidas para establecer un acuerdo que permitiera las exportaciones de cereales desde los puertos ucranianos. Pero las posibilidades de iniciar unas conversaciones de paz serias parecen remotas porque Moscú exige que Kiev acepte su anexión de las tierras incautadas por las armas y Ucrania aspira a expulsar a las tropas rusas de todo su territorio.
Tengo la impresión que hay conversaciones que están demás, los dos puntos son irreconciliables. Yo no creo que los ucranianos puedan aceptarlo, los fusilan los nacionalistas, y tampoco que Rusia deja la oportunidad de recuperar Odesa ni Járkov.

*El gobernador de Sebastopol informa del derribo de dos drones ucranianos* cerca del aeródromo de Belbek. Ha agregado que los servicios trabajan ahora en su régimen habitual.
Previamente, usuarios de las redes sociales informaron de explosiones cerca de Sebastopol. Desde agosto pasado las autoridades peninsulares denuncian ataques ucranianos con drones en distintos puntos de Crimea.
Hasta hoy, los rusos han derribados más de 2.800 drones ucranianos, hace 5 meses que no hay noticia de ningún drone turco ¿por qué?.


----------



## Iskra (5 Ene 2023)

*
En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100089209420075/posts/pfbid03WSHpWLzdT6E3RDhNMepmVmnvsGM4LaRHxWfXHoma7bdTDqzUGWXxeH4YwdvPf3Kl/?mibextid=Nif5oz


*Situación en Marinka, *República Rusa de Donetsk, 4 de enero de 2023, *por Aleksandr Valerevitsj Sladko**v*, teniente mayor retirado de las FFAA Rusas y corresponsal de guerra. Video
"O" destruyó vehículos blindados enemigos que intentaban abrirse paso hacia *Kremennaya.* Video
La munición rusa de artillería de alta precisión *"Krasnopol"* destruye vehículos blindados ucranianos y una fortaleza. Video
El presidente de la empresa ucraniana* Energoatom, Petr Kotin, cree que Ucrania debería recuperar por la fuerza el control de la central nuclear de Zapororia*, ya que la creación de una zona de seguridad en la central no parece realista. Ajá, apúntese esa declaración. Foto
Imágenes del lanzamiento de hoy del misil de crucero hipersónico *"Zircon" desde la fragata "Admiral Gorshkov"*. Un misil disparado desde el Mar de Barents alcanzó con éxito un objetivo en el Mar Blanco, ubicado a una distancia de casi 1000 km. Video
Un *avión AWACS, Il-76 A-50U*, con nº de registro RF-50608, aterrizó en el aeródromo bielorruso de Machulishchi. Los Ukro se deberían preocupar, este avión no suele moverse de no ser necesario.El 24 de febrero también hizo el mismo recorrido. Algo importante se acerca. Foto
*Drone kamikaze ruso destruye el **r**adar de contrabatería de las FAU en Avdievka*. Qué extraña trayectoria del drone. Video
El presidente francés, *Macron*, confirmó hoy a su homólogo ucraniano, Zelenski, que su país *enviará a Ucrania vehículos blindados ligeros, *según confirmaron fuentes del Elíseo. Los detalles precisos del envío y del tipo de vehículo, por el momento, no fueron desvelados oficialmente, si bien la Presidencia francesa prevé publicar un comunicado sobre la conversación más tarde. La prensa local, sin embargo, apuntó que se trata de vehículos blindados* de tipo AMX-10 RC (que se mueven sobre ruedas, no sobre cadenas)*. En dos versiones, Fotos
El personal militar movilizado en dirección a la región de* Zaporozia es sometido a un entrenamiento intensivo* bajo las instrucciones de unidades de élite de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de Rusia. Video
Los artistas polacos de la "óptica típica" pintaron a Zelensky en forma de grano en Berlín. Ellos escribieron: *Zelensky es el grano más grande del mundo. ¡En 2023, debemos exprimirlo!. Foto*
*Ucrania está enviando al frente a menores de edad*. A la izquierda algunos ejemplos. A la derecha, la citación para ir a filas a un chico nacido en 2006 (16 años). Esto es una barbaridad. ¿Dónde están las ONG que deberían estar denunciando esto? Video
El ministro de Defensa polaco,* Mariusz Blaszczak, firmó un acuerdo para comprar 116 tanques M1A1 Abrams dados de baja* por el ejército estadounidense. Año de fabricación, 1986. Foto
Un vehículo aéreo no tripulado ucraniano filmó el momento de su destrucción por parte de un *MANPADS ruso. Video*
No puedes escapar de él... "Dame mi dinero". Foto
*Desnazificación* de un grupo de soldados ucranianos con la ayuda de un *ATGM, región de Zapororia*. Video
Ukrenergo se queja de la descomunizacion de una gran subestación eléctrica. Fotos
En *Bajmu*t, las FFAA de Ucrania tienen *problemas incluso con el agua *y, por lo tanto, drenan el agua técnica de las baterías en los apartamentos de los edificios residenciales donde viven y ocupan posiciones. Video
Se informa que las tropas rusas expulsaron a las formaciones ucranianas de sus posiciones cerca de la *estación de tren Dekonskaya en Soledar*. Ayer también se informó del avance de las tropas rusas en dirección a las principales *salinas de Soledar*. La situación de las FAU en Soledar se ha vuelto mucho más complicada durante la última semana; esto es en gran parte el resultado del *exitoso trabajo de PMC Wagner en el área de Yakovlevka, que creó las condiciones previas para un ataque en los distritos del norte de la ciudad y avance hacia la carretera Seversk-Soledar*. Foto
Foto: Situación operativa 04/01/2023, en la zona Siversk, Soldar, y Bajmut. Se ha retirado la 113a Brigada Separada de Defensa Territorial a la región de Járkov. Hay avances sustanciales en Soledar, los ucranianos tendrán que ver allí qué defienden, ¿el norte? Siversk, ¿el centro? Soledar ¿o el sur? Bajmut.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

"En el día de hoy el mando a cargo de las operaciones en el área de Soledar se producido importantes avances obligando a las tropas enemigas a replegarse, nuestras fuerzas avanzaron con gran despliegue de medios e información de inteligencia, llegados al cruce de carreteras Soledar- Artemovsk una interferencia de origen desconocido afecto a nuestro sistema de guía satelital que repentinamente comenzó a indicar "retome cuando le sea posible" lo que provocó confusión en los responsables de la avanzada, discusión va, discusión viene, más el frío, la lluvia y el vodka barato apostamos por hacer caso a la tecnología, retomamos cuando nos fue posible y ahora estamos nuevamente en Bajmuth, aunque las pérdidas fueron mínimas, dos blindados y 14 hombres e infligimos más de 4.500 muertos en las tropas enemigas, 35 Panzer, 22 Himmars, 14 cañones americanos M777, más 6 aviones de combate ucranianos, 2 rusos por error y 32 helicópteros de ataque ucranianos. Hasta la victoria siempre, venceremos"


----------



## Iskra (5 Ene 2023)

Nazis haciendo cosas de nazis. Los que les apoyan defienden y ayudan, pues igual de nazis.
Con vídeo






Telegram







t.me





‼*Aparecen nuevos videos de militares ucranianos ejecutando a militares rusos presos y desarmados.*

En imágenes se puede ver a los soldados rusos rendidos en el suelo, sin armas, y con las manos en la nuca, luego los asesinan.

Los videos evidencian la ejecución masiva de militares rusos presos de guerra a manos de tropas ucranianas. Es un crimen de guerra según el Estatuto de Roma. Pero el aparato de manipulación mediática occidental mirará para otro lado, y las organizaciones internacionales convertidas en aplaudidoras de las políticas de nazificación estadounidense y de los crímenes de sus régimenes fascistas como el régimen de Kiev, seguirán jugando a la ceguera, como lo llevan haciendo desde 2014 mientras Kiev bombardea y tortura a Donbás.

◾Los militares ucranianos ejecutaron desarmados a presos rusos. Hay pruebas fílmicas. Desde Kiev trataron de presentar este crimen atroz y sus víctimas como “víctimas de un ataque de artillería”. La mentira fascista será replicada por Occidente, contra la evidencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

no es asi como se supone que la tienda te ayuda a entrar en calor!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

ya tienes tragaderas, 14 mobiks matando 4500 otan style combat



Argentium dijo:


> "En el día de hoy el mando a cargo de las operaciones en el área de Soledar se producido importantes avances obligando a las tropas enemigas a replegarse, nuestras fuerzas avanzaron con gran despliegue de medios e información de inteligencia, llegados al cruce de carreteras Soledar- Artemovsk una interferencia de origen desconocido afecto a nuestro sistema de guía satelital que repentinamente comenzó a indicar "retome cuando le sea posible" lo que provocó confusión en los responsables de la avanzada, discusión va, discusión viene, más el frío, la lluvia y el vodka barato apostamos por hacer caso a la tecnología, retomamos cuando nos fue posible y ahora estamos nuevamente en Bajmuth, aunque las pérdidas fueron mínimas, dos blindados y 14 hombres e infligimos más de 4.500 muertos en las tropas enemigas, 35 Panzer, 22 Himmars, 14 cañones americanos M777, más 6 aviones de combate ucranianos, 2 rusos por error y 32 helicópteros de ataque ucranianos. Hasta la victoria siempre, venceremos"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

este no era el que no quiera sacrificar comprar barato por politica 
resultado, comprando caro por palanganearle al khan


----------



## España1 (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> "En el día de hoy el mando a cargo de las operaciones en el área de Soledar se producido importantes avances obligando a las tropas enemigas a replegarse, nuestras fuerzas avanzaron con gran despliegue de medios e información de inteligencia, llegados al cruce de carreteras Soledar- Artemovsk una interferencia de origen desconocido afecto a nuestro sistema de guía satelital que repentinamente comenzó a indicar "retome cuando le sea posible" lo que provocó confusión en los responsables de la avanzada, discusión va, discusión viene, más el frío, la lluvia y el vodka barato apostamos por hacer caso a la tecnología, retomamos cuando nos fue posible y ahora estamos nuevamente en Bajmuth, aunque las pérdidas fueron mínimas, dos blindados y 14 hombres e infligimos más de 4.500 muertos en las tropas enemigas, 35 Panzer, 22 Himmars, 14 cañones americanos M777, más 6 aviones de combate ucranianos, 2 rusos por error y 32 helicópteros de ataque ucranianos. Hasta la victoria siempre, venceremos"



Lo de contar lo de los dos aviones rusos tirados por error me ha matado, haha


----------



## Yomateix (5 Ene 2023)

Ya no se cortan a la hora de dejar claro que no es que no les importe que escale, si no que parece que busquen hacer todo lo posible para que sea así. Misiles con más alcance, blindados.....mientras Zelenski deja claro que piensa atacar en el interior de Rusia (Y ya dejó claro que no le importa usar coches bomba incluso usando a civiles que no saben que las transportan)....algo que no podría sin el armamento que le suministra Occidente. Esperemos que Rusia no decida hacer lo mismo y suministrar armamento a determinados grupos y nos encontremos con ataques que suframos en Europa, todo para que algunos políticos ganen puntos con EEUU. Lo difícil va a ser que no termine escalando, cada semana van añadiendo algo más, si no escala....se da un pasito más, hasta que al final....

*Zelenski pide a otros países que también suministren blindados a Ucrania*
Tras el anuncio este miércoles por parte del presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, de que París suministrará a Ucrania blindados AMX de fabricación francesa, convirtiéndose así en el primer aliado de la OTAN que decide suministrar blindados occidentales a Ucrania, el presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, ha aprovechado su tradicional discurso televisado diario para pedir a otros países que sigan su ejemplo.

*Washington también baraja entregar blindados estadounidenses a Ucrania, dice Biden*
El presidente de EE UU, Joe Biden, ha afirmado este miércoles que está sobre la mesa la posibilidad de que Washington entregue a Ucrania vehículos blindados Bradley, de fabricación estadounidense, aunque no ha querido facilitar más detalles. Preguntado sobre esa posibilidad en rueda de prensa, el presidente ha contestado con un sucinto "sí".

Sin embargo, con la decisión de Francia, también anunciada hoy, de enviar blindados AMX en apoyo al Ejército de Kiev, se abre la puerta a que los aliados occidentales puedan facilitar de los vehículos de su propia cosecha a Ucrania, *una posibilidad hasta ahora descartada por la mayoría de aliados por riesgo a que se interpretase como una escalada en el conflicto*.

*El jefe de la inteligencia militar ucrania afirma que “habrá más ataques” en el interior de Rusia*
El jefe de la inteligencia militar ucrania, Kirilo Budánov, ha afirmado en una entrevista a la cadena estadounidense ABC que habrá más ataques contra instalaciones militares en el interior de Rusia

Ucrania espera una gran ofensiva en primavera. "Liberación de los territorios ocupados y la derrota final de Rusia", ha señalado. "Esto pasará en toda Ucrania, desde Crimea hasta Donbás". "Nuestro objetivo es regresar a las fronteras de 1991", ha insistido.

El jefe de la inteligencia ucrania ha indicado esperar "con ansia" la entrega de vehículos blindados Bradley


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

sembrar los campos de wagnerites y aun asi perder terreno


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Ene 2023)

IRÁN ADVIERTE A FRANCIA CON UNA RESPUESTA "DECISIVA" POR LA ILUSTRACION DE UNA CARICATURA SATIRICA DEL LIDER SUPREMO ALI JAMENEI EN EL SEMANARIO "CHARLIE HEBDO"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

un chip de 5nm puede valer igual a 50 cortes de pelo en occidente, pero un pais en desarrollo por muchos cortes de pelo que realice no puede comprar un chip de 5nm ni con 1000 cortes de pelo. 



alfonbass dijo:


> No solamente eso, sino que son muchos más factores, no puedes sumarlo "sin más" si tienes diferencias de coste, no tiene ningún sentido hacerlo (bueno..si, el que ya sabemos que tienen muchos...)
> Si comparas "la economía de países", concepto de por si muy amplio no puedes quedarte con eso, tendrás que ver la capacidad de la gente de prosperar, la libertad económica que tienen, la calidad de vida a la que pueden aspirar, etc
> 
> La economía no es solo producción, también es capacidad de ahorro, en fin....que ni caso


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

una caricatura? respuesta decisiva tendriamos que darles nosotros al pedoestado irani por perseguir a los cristianos



eljusticiero dijo:


> IRÁN ADVIERTE A FRANCIA CON UNA RESPUESTA "DECISIVA" POR LA ILUSTRACION DE UNA CARICATURA SATIRICA DEL LIDER SUPREMO ALI JAMENEI EN EL SEMANARIO "CHARLIE HEBDO"


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


>



Tiene que molar tener un pedazo de oso así amaestrado. Ahora, prepárate para alimentarlo.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Ene 2023)

Mientras los rusos esperan cuando caerá Bajmut, los ucranianos esperan a los Patriots creo que la caida de Bajmut tiene muchos más numeros de acabar primero.

Siguiendo la norma de igualdad de genero pongo foto de un rusky y una rusky y una anciana, para que no se diga que no cumplo el cupo de igualdad.


----------



## Epicii (5 Ene 2023)

clapham5 dijo:


> EE UU ( la FED ) siempre gana .
> Hace unos anos Arabia Saudita intento ( oh ilusa de elle ) arruinar a los productores de shale gas de EE UU .
> Su estrategia fue aumentar la produccion para " inundar " el mercado y hundir los precios del petroleo , que si ...se desplomaron cayendo por debajo del precio de produccion del Shale Gas . Segun Ryad , los productores yankees estaban sentenciados .
> Arabia Saudita se equivoco . La FED creo cientos de billones que presto a estas companias para que siguieran a flote ...y no solo las salvo de la ruina sino que su accion seria lo suficientemente prolongada como para quebrar a los saudies .
> ...



Estamos viviendo un proceso de desglobalización...

Primera etapa desconexión de la energía rusa. 
Segunda etapa desconexión de la tecnología china.

Puede fallar y el mundo irse al carajo, veremos....


----------



## amcxxl (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

¿Putin convirtió a Rusia en un culto satánico a la muerte?





“No nosotras, ni nuestros maridos querían esta guerra. Pero todo Occidente se unió contra nosotros. Se unieron para destruirnos. Nosotros y nuestros hijos. Pero les aseguro que nuestros esposos e hijos no lo permitirán. Hoy hablé con mi esposo; él llora contigo. Por primera vez desde el comienzo de la SMO, le pedí que se vengara. Por las lágrimas de las madres. Para viudas desconsoladas. Para huérfanos. No perdonaremos. La victoria será nuestra”.
Una mujer cuyo esposo aún vive habló en el memorial en Samara dedicado a los soldados movilizados asesinados de esta región cuyo cuartel fue HIMARSed en Makeevka en la víspera de Año Nuevo.
La mujer repitió los mismos puntos clave que la falsa organización Viudas de Soldados improvisada por las fuerzas de seguridad para promover la movilización general de la población después de las fiestas.
Se nos hace creer que las viudas de los soldados muertos movilizados tienen la falacia del costo irrecuperable.
Tienen el deseo de tirar dinero bueno después de malo. Quiero decir, arrojar a los maridos de otras mujeres que todavía están vivos tras los maridos que ya están muertos.
El hecho de que sus maridos ya estén muertos no significa que otras mujeres deban seguir enviando a sus maridos a una muerte inminente en Ucrania. Por supuesto en Rusia nada es lógico y todo está patas arriba.
FSB rápidamente creó la organización falsa "Viudas de soldados", cuyos miembros se presentaron ante el zar benévolo con una súplica: haz que las esposas restantes también sean viudas.
Mientras los hombres celebran las vacaciones extendidas, la máquina de muerte de Putin se prepara para llevar a cabo una movilización general. Esta es la publicación de Soldier's Widows en Vkontakte que llamó la atención de todos.


> ¡Viudas de soldados rusos para la movilización! Somos las viudas de los soldados de Rusia. Nosotras somos las que no escondimos a nuestros maridos detrás de nuestras faldas.



Eres malo.


> Somos aquellos que estamos dispuestos a hacer cualquier cosa para complacer a nuestra gran Victoria. Hoy, toda la maldad del mundo se ha unido contra Rusia, todo el mundo occidental se ha vuelto contra nosotros.



tu apuesta


> O nosotros - o ellos, no hay otra opción. Y le pedimos a nuestro presidente Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin que permita que el ejército ruso realice una movilización a gran escala que corresponda a la situación que se ha desarrollado en nuestras fronteras.



O mejor dicho, más allá de las fronteras.


> En Rusia, hay decenas de millones de hombres en edad militar: tenemos alguien en quien confiar y con quien enfrentar al enemigo.



¿Reclutar a esas viudas, tal vez? Equilibrio de género y participación igualitaria de las mujeres.


> Pero, ¿qué pueden hacer los hombres sentados en casa sin un comando hábil, suministros y uniformes? La movilización es lo que les dará la oportunidad de escapar.



Lo siento, no hay entrenamiento ni equipo. Pense que sabias.


> Ahora no es el momento de ser cobarde, ahora no es el momento de negociar: cuando Joseph Vissarionovich Stalin emitió la Orden 227 "Sobre las medidas para fortalecer la disciplina y el orden en el Ejército Rojo y prohibir la retirada no autorizada de las posiciones de combate", que recordamos como la orden "Ni un paso atrás",



Recordamos esta orden como “tropas de barrera”. Los matones de la NKVD mataron al menos a un millón de soldados soviéticos que se dieron la vuelta para retirarse.


> no pensó en algún tipo de calificación e insatisfacción con los "disidentes", pensó en términos de Victoria. Le pedimos a nuestro Presidente, a nuestro Comandante en Jefe Supremo que prohíba la salida de hombres en edad militar fuera de Rusia.



Oh, no te preocupes, Rusia ocupa 1/7 del terreno del mundo, muchos lugares para correr y esconderse.


> Y tenemos todo el derecho de hacerlo: nuestros maridos murieron defendiendo a estos hombres, pero ¿quién nos protegerá si huyen?



Deberías preguntarte: quién te va a proteger después de que el resto de los maridos hayan sido asesinados en el extranjero. ¿Quién te va a proteger en Rusia?


> ¡Viudas de soldados de Rusia - por una gran movilización! Rusia - ¡por la movilización! Esta es nuestra petición, nuestra decisión, nuestra demanda. ¡Y creemos que las autoridades nos escucharán!



Las autoridades inventaron esta “organización” y luego anuncian que creen que las escucharán. Estoy seguro de que pueden oírse alto y claro. Es una especie de monólogo interno que han tenido durante veintidós años.
Putin trató de luchar contra el ejército ucraniano con tropas de élite.
Probó el ejército profesional.
Probó con mercenarios.
Procesó a los reclusos.
Intentó bombardear la infraestructura civil.
Nada funcionó.
A continuación, Putin hará una "movilización general" y llamará a un par de millones de mujiks para que no paguen nada con el pretexto de la Gran Guerra Patriótica. Los secuaces del FSB formarán tropas de barrera para disparar a los mujiks en retirada. Buenas noticias: las tropas de barrera recibirán HIMARS de todos modos. Esto no es la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
La movilización general es el último recurso. Para tapar las picadoras de carne con un suministro interminable de carne.
El problema es que la carne de cañón no será defender la patria sino invadir un país soberano. No puedo vendérselo como Gran Guerra Patriótica. Cuando se den cuenta de que están allí con el único propósito de absorber misiles de precisión, correrán.
En Moscú, la Guardia Nacional y los policías que están acostumbrados a golpear a los liberales y los estudiantes no se atreverán a disparar contra mujiks como ellos, simplemente no lo harán. No han sido entrenados para hacerlo, ni han tenido ninguna práctica, y su mentalidad no se lo permitirá, no para el cobarde zar de setenta años.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

Putin está impulsando activamente una revolución para repetir el destino de Nicolás II.





Oigan, vatniks, ¿recuerdan? Tus tropas de juego disfrazadas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial probarán la guerra real. ¿Serás capaz de repetir como tantas veces nos has prometido?










Juega juegos estúpidos, gana premios estúpidos.










Próxima generación de héroes carne de cañón orgullosamente equipados con trampas mortales y uniformes falsos por parte de sus padres a los que les lavaron el cerebro.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Irina
> 
> 
> Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot
> ...



Tampoco iba a pasar mucho. Entre el ucraniano y el ruso hay aún menos que entre el castellano y el catalán, que ya es decir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

¿Qué es lo que más extrañan los rusos de la era soviética?





¡Viva nuestra gran patria - URSS!
El plan de Putin para reconstruir la URSS a través de la invasión de Ucrania fue un consenso de la mayoría silenciosa, y entregar Ucrania y Moldavia en bandeja de plata en 2022 a sus electores habría disparado los índices de audiencia de Putin.
Eso es lo que Levada-Center, una organización de investigación no gubernamental rusa denominada "agente extranjero", concluyó indirectamente poco antes del comienzo de la operación militar especial en Ucrania: el 75% de los rusos creía que la era soviética fue la mejor época en la historia de la país, sólo el 18% de los encuestados no estuvo de acuerdo con esta sentencia.
El número de rusos que calificaron a Rusia como una gran potencia fue del 64 % frente al 82 % que calificaron a la Unión Soviética como una gran potencia.
Putin no podía equivocarse con la anexión de las antiguas repúblicas soviéticas: más anexiones, más grandeza en los corazones del pueblo ruso, más gloria histórica para él.





Mientras que el 64 % calificó a Rusia como un gran país, solo el 15 % de los encuestados está satisfecho con la atención médica rusa moderna.
Ellos creen sinceramente que los hospitales sin plomería y la falta de disponibilidad de medicamentos no se relacionan con la grandeza de su país.
La grandeza nacional, por lo tanto, no se mide en términos concretos como hospitales de última generación y longevidad debido a medicamentos avanzados, sino que es más bien una construcción totalmente religiosa.





En agosto de 2020, los rusos votaron a las Fuerzas Armadas como la institución de poder más confiable, muy por delante del presidente, en segundo lugar, el FSB (ex KGB) y otras entidades de policía política en tercer lugar. La Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa ocupa el cuarto lugar (la condición de Estado es la religión rusa, no el cristianismo).
Debería sorprendernos que Putin dejó de prestar atención a la economía de Rusia hace diez años y relegó esa responsabilidad al primer ministro mientras se concentraba casi por completo en hacer que Rusia volviera a ser grande mediante la conquista militar de territorios de un estado soberano, ya que las fuerzas armadas eran la institución más confiable. según la gran mayoría de los rusos?





“Salvar a la URSS es salvar a Rusia”. “Juntos somos poder. ¡Por separado, no somos nada! Al votar por la preservación de la Unión Soviética, votamos por nuestro futuro y el futuro de nuestros hijos”.
La manifestación más grande a finales del período soviético no fue contra la URSS, la llamada “prisión de los pueblos”, sino por no dejar que la Unión Soviética en bancarrota se desmoronara.
Los rusos exigieron ser retenidos en la prisión indefinidamente, aunque subvencionaron a casi todas las repúblicas y ni siquiera podían viajar al extranjero sin una visa de salida, ¡no querían que los dejaran salir!
¡Es un gran error pensar lo contrario! Mikhail Gorbachev es el líder más vilipendiado en la historia rusa por una razón.
En 2012, antes de que Putin transformara a Rusia en un país totalitario, Levada preguntó a los encuestados cómo ubicaban la libertad de la lista de 12 valores comunes. La libertad fue votada exactamente en el medio de esta lista, en el sexto lugar.
En primer lugar estaban el orden y la seguridad seguidos del estado de derecho. En tercer lugar, la dignidad humana, la justicia social, el deseo de lograr más y la responsabilidad personal.
Esto corresponde a mi respuesta a la pregunta de mi amigo sobre cómo Putin logró destruir la libertad de expresión en Rusia: los rusos no valoraron la libertad de expresión en primer lugar.
Un ladrón siempre roba lo que es más fácil de robar. La libertad fue un robo fácil ya que a los rusos no les importaba mucho.
Los rusos con los que he hablado no entienden por qué los ucranianos mueren por la libertad.
Para ellos, el orden y la estabilidad, incluso cuando están gobernados por una banda criminal, son mucho más importantes, y prefieren morir por Putin, garante de la estabilidad, que por la libertad.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Ene 2023)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Muy rapido me parece a mi.
> 
> Menudo nivel.
> 
> ...



Putos periodistas anuméricos incapaces de informarse de nada antes de lanzarse a "informar" a su vez. Habría que echarlos a todos a patadas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Esto me ha retrotraido a tiempos de debates en los que asimilabamos que el capitalismo imperialista
> no sería derrocado por la acción de las clases obreras de los centros imperialistas, occidentales, sino
> po la acción de un cerco generalizado desde la 'periferia' del tercer mundo, los países colonizados.
> La mayoría se inclinaba porque esto debía significar algún tipo de guerra popular (1, 2 cien Vietnam)
> ...



Es que la guerra moderna es económica (y mediática). Se está viendo. Lo de los petardos solo es para mantener la tensión.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

Epicii dijo:


> Estamos viviendo un proceso de desglobalización...
> 
> Primera etapa desconexión de la energía rusa.
> Segunda etapa desconexión de la tecnología china.
> ...



Lo que se ha "desglobalizado" es el cerebro del "prokremlin" promedio...


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> En 2021 regresará al servicio el submarino Tambov
> 
> 
> Noticias Armada Rusa Según anuncian fuentes de la industria rusa, el submarino nuclear B-448 'Tambov' del proyecto 671RTMK clase Victor III...
> ...



Se cree que al salir a superficie, el comandante les dijo a los anglos "tuto o muete". En perfecto ruso, menos mal...


----------



## España1 (5 Ene 2023)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Cierto, destruyó el futuro de los españoles 700 veces más.
> Y cuidado que podemos seguir con la medalla pagada en USA y el ridículo apoyando una guerra inventada.



No me cuente películas de Almodóvar, que en el 2001 creaba yo mi empresa y había terreno de juego para prosperar. 
20 años más tarde emigrado, alejado lo maximo posible del Psoe.

y ahora me viene usted con que lo importante es la renta per capita… coña, ya se lo digo yo, una puta mierda, está España hecha una mierda, lo vista como quiera


----------



## España1 (5 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316771
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316774



Mañana seguro los telediarios contarán el ataque ucraniano al hospital militar, imagino.

no silenciaran estas cosillas


----------



## Nico (5 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Siguiendo la norma de igualdad de genero pongo foto *de un rusky* y una rusky y una anciana, para que no se diga que no cumplo el cupo de igualdad.




No Homo, verdad?


----------



## Nico (5 Ene 2023)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Muy rapido me parece a mi.
> 
> Menudo nivel.
> 
> ...






Minsky Moment dijo:


> Putos *periodistas anuméricos* incapaces de informarse de nada antes de lanzarse a "informar" a su vez. Habría que echarlos a todos a patadas.




Becarios... becarios everywhere...


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Ene 2023)

Nico dijo:


> Becarios... becarios everywhere...



Si solo fueran becarios. La actual generación de periodistas de todas las edades es la más ignorante y carente de cultura básica de la historia de la humanidad. Con diferencia.


----------



## El Veraz (5 Ene 2023)

alexforum dijo:


> Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316697
> 
> sobre todo si las palabras son de un manipulador subnormal como tú.



En la mierda mas pura, como el cerebro de algunas lumbreras:


----------



## troperker (5 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> A ver papanatas....que me digas como haria Rusia para poner 300.000 tios en la otra parte del mundo y te dejes de macacadas, hablandome de la mariconada de desplegar 2000 tios,que te lo pone hasta España con la punta de polla en Afgansitan mañana mismo.
> 
> Que os gusta mucho desviaros del tema a los rojillos cuando no interesa....
> 
> ...



LA OTAN JAJAJ
Españoles siempre hablando de OTan europa
Francia pbi mas altp que rusia para llevar hombres y equipos a mali pidio ayuda a rusia que fue la que le brindo los aviones claro por dinero
Francia ni podia en lijia tuvieron que pedir ayuda a eeuu
El unico.pais que mueve tropas rapidamente
Es eeuu el.resto de paises que conforman no tienen la capacidad

Despues de eeuu
Rusia podria llevar equipos y soldados a irak
Si es que usamos los aviones de los que dispone rusia
Eeu si tiene mayoe capacidad
Pero los paises europeos sin eeuu militarmente no son nada


----------



## El Veraz (5 Ene 2023)

Existe alguna diferencia entre esto y la Alemania Nazi?? Evidentemente no.


----------



## España1 (5 Ene 2023)

Oiga, que nosotros fletamos un Yak42 cuando haga falta, o lo subcontratamos vaya…


----------



## kikepm (5 Ene 2023)

clapham5 dijo:


> El problema es que los recursos de Rusia ( por muy abundantes que estos sean ) son LIMITADOS mientras que la emision monetaria de la FED y del Bank of Europe es ILIMITADA . Tanto la FED como el Bank of Europe pueden crear tanta deuda como quieran ...
> Y asi financiar AD INFINITUM la guerra en Ucrania.



La financiación en déficit, que es uno de los pilares fundamentales de los estados keynesianos modernos, tiene como límite el repudio de la población al dinero estatal inflacionario. 

Durante la guerra de Vietnam, la financiación mediante déficits presupuestarios y monetización de la deuda del Tesoro yanqui, fue la principal causante del proceso estanflacionario y el aumento del oro desde los 35 a los 800 $ la onza en un periodo de 10 años. 

La cuestión es, ¿EE.UU. ganó la guerra de Vietnam, o por el contrario salió de forma vergonzante de dicho conflicto, a pesar de la financiación infinita?


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Está operación especial del 2022 le está sirviendo a Rusia para mejorar los aspectos que tenía más obsoletos en su ejército, sobre todo tema drones. Le ha venido como anillo al dedo.
> 
> Cuando los rusos se ponen con algo...lo hacen bien, y por tanto no tengo duda de que sus drones y contramedidas, serán de los mejores del mundo.
> 
> Mientras Europa...mirando.



ya pero aún les falta sobre todo en el tema ataque en enjambres de drones, espero que para la ofensiva de invierno activen el cegar satélites y la interferencia electrónica de una puta vez


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> El problema es que eso permitió entrar a fondos de inversión y sus condiciones tuvieron que ser aceptadas, con lo cual TU ECONOMÍA hoy es rehén de lo que ellos decidan, por poner un caso ahora se están asociando para evitar el control de los alquileres y tú vas a tener poco o ningún margen para impedirles hacer lo que les plazca, eso debido a una deuda de orgía...
> 
> Se podría haber evitado, siendo menos expansivos, evitando las subidas indiscriminadas de la burbuja, evitando la mano de obra extranjera, lo que hubiese parado de raiz esa burbuja, pero...
> 
> ...



somos pioneros en producir grafeno y nadie está investigando la producción de chips de carbono,mierda que inventen ellos unamunu cabronnnnnnnn


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Y más que van a tener que hacer... están destruyendo las ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA que dan origen al PIB, no al monetario, sino al consumo y la producción... ya me contarás con que cohones piensan sustituir todo eso, por ahora inyectando para cubrir la realidad y apoyandose en todo tipo, IMAGINO, de estrategias...
> 
> En España quitan el IVA a los productos esenciales y por ahora y hasta dónde yo sé eso no afecta a la realidad de los precios, lo que ya es indiativo de que esos precios van a seguir subiendo, PERO no se verá reflejado en el INDICE dado que le has hecho un pequeño apañó... el problema de fondo no es el precio, ES QUE SU COSTE de producción ha subido... TRAMPAS...
> 
> Ya veremos, la gente no es CONSCIENTE de lo mal que realmente estamos...



yo he visto bajones de consumo brutales estas navidades ayer el Mercadona prácticamente vacío etc..

el roscón lo he financiado con COFIDIS oiga


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Esto es un grave error... la economía argentina es una gran mentira... no, no ha surgido una clase media y la han hundido, simplemente la ECONOMÍA ARGENTINA es una gran mentira que está dónde está porque interesa a quienes conviene que sea así... si Argentina quisiese hacer de verdad una economía seria lo primero que tendría que hacer es cuestionarse su participación en la IIWW, en la que se dedicó a vivir de rentas, luego le endosaron su participación en lo que resultó y ahí sigue...
> 
> Si quieres salir de ahí, eso significa poner cara de perro y enfrentarte al amo y AHI NO VA A HABER NINGUN tipo de paz o apaño...
> 
> ...



Asere, montamos un paladar en tu casa total


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Epicii dijo:


> La economia china se frena por el covid...



pero las chinitas siguen haciendo boom boom o les duele la cabeza?


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> En 2021 regresará al servicio el submarino Tambov
> 
> 
> Noticias Armada Rusa Según anuncian fuentes de la industria rusa, el submarino nuclear B-448 'Tambov' del proyecto 671RTMK clase Victor III...
> ...



clase victor buen submarino de ataque rapido y letal


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Los lectores del Daily Mail condenaron al Primer Ministro británico Rishi Sunak por sus palabras de apoyo a Ucrania
> 
> Los lectores de The Daily Mail dejaron comentarios airados en un artículo sobre las conversaciones entre Zelenskyy y Sunak. Les enfureció la declaración del primer ministro británico sobre las intenciones de Londres de seguir apoyando financieramente a Kiev.
> 
> ...



pues tienen una inflación alimentaria de caballo percherón primo


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Algo atlantista desde luego que es. Aunque no llega al hooliganismo de otros. Un ejemplo de ello es ser partidario de no aislar a Rusia para que pueda "evolucionar". Pero eso no está en los planes de Washington.



Washington parte de la falsa premisa de que se la puede liar a rusia y a quien quiera sin consecuencias para ellos, subestima por mucho a los rusos y revoluciones de colorines y muchas más cosas la kgb y el gru saben hacerlas muy bien, usa lo va pagar y muy caro.


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Noticia del frente económico del cortijo 404.
> 
> 
> mpr21.info
> ...



y este año que viaje del inserso te has cogido campeón?


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Perfecto. Con su abogado correspondiente. Yo en la universidad conocí a un espía que trabajaba para KGB bielorruso. La Agencia de la Seguridad Interna le dio 48h para abandonar al país, de lo contrario iba a ser arrestado y sometido a un juicio. Por supuesto optó por largarse de Polonia. Era un estudiante de ciencias políticas que del origen bielorruso. Yo le conocí por las clases de ruso que daba a los que deseaban aprender ruso. Por supuesto como buen "rusofobo" yo iba a esas clases jeje.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



al final va a resultar que eres un agente Jesuita-Iluminati, amancebado con una monja y tal


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Egam dijo:


> Es peor aún, porque el PIB incluye todos los pasos hasta hacer la barrera pan: cosecha de trigo, transporte y almacenaje, fabricación de harina y levaduras, empaquetado, transporte, etc.
> 
> Si en cada paso hay una diferencia considerable con otros países, el resultado final es totalmente incomparable.
> 
> ...



el PIB español ha bajado bastante desde que han quitado las putas, las drogas siguen, peor como no aumente la venta ilegal de armas y municiones a ciudadanos que se sienten inseguros, no remontamos


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> De los creadores de "Rusia está sin misiles", llega la producción "Rusia regala el petróleo"



la siguiente será rusia exporta chachas ukranianas


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Calla, calla que acaba de salir una nueva teoria que el espacio-tiempo conocido, 3 dimensiones más 1 temporal, lo resuelve en 1 dimensión espacial y 3 temporales según esa teoría es posible el viaje a más velocidad de la luz, conservándose la velocidad de la luz "c" y sin paradojas temporales (?).
> 
> Aun no me leído en que se basa:
> 
> ...



pero te pones ya a diseñar el motor WARP de salto hiperespacial o no?


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El que reconoce a China como potencia principal….es un indicador que no gusta mucho….en occidente…
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:países_por_PIB_(PPA)



que tal tu chino?


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vamos a pasar un hambre ATROZ.



y tu menos que ya sabemos que tus reservas de Gofio y arroz son amplias y para proteína algún turista despistado


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, esta es la emisora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tienes un dron espía vecinas buenorras?


----------



## Mitrofán (5 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si solo fueran becarios. La actual generación de periodistas de todas las edades es la más ignorante y carente de cultura básica de la historia de la humanidad. Con diferencia.



hay que decirlo varias veces al día todos los días de la semana. las escuelas de periodismo fabrican analfabetos


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

NS 4 dijo:


> Rusia lucha por su existencia...y su soberania.
> 
> Y lucha con el propio Satanas y su nuevo orden mundial disolvente de pueblos y etnias... destructor de la humanidad.



ahí te ha salido la vena predicador evangelista, paz y bien hermano o algo


----------



## llabiegu (5 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> el PIB español ha bajado bastante desde que han quitado las putas, las drogas siguen, peor como no aumente la venta ilegal de armas y municiones a ciudadanos que se sienten inseguros, no remontamos



Es el metodo yankee. Cada que vez que hay una matanza o amenazan con cortar el acceso a las armas se disparan las ventas de armas y de munición.

En España seguro que haríamos lo mismo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> que tal tu chino?



Bastante malo....


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> No me cuente películas de Almodóvar, que en el 2001 creaba yo mi empresa y había terreno de juego para prosperar.
> 20 años más tarde emigrado, alejado lo maximo posible del Psoe.
> 
> y ahora me viene usted con que lo importante es la renta per capita… coña, ya se lo digo yo, una puta mierda, está España hecha una mierda, lo vista como quiera



ósea has acabado de mercenario en África si es que se veía venir


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Los retos de la RPL


Artículo Original: Antifashist La corta historia de la RPL, que comenzó con el referéndum de mayo de 2014, ha conocido dos periodos difíciles: el periodo de formación de la República, cuando se enc…




slavyangrad.es











Los retos de la RPL


05/01/2023

Artículo Original: Antifashist 


La corta historia de la RPL, que comenzó con el referéndum de mayo de 2014, ha conocido dos periodos difíciles: el periodo de formación de la República, cuando se encontraba contra las cuerdas y sobrevivió solo gracias a la ayuda de Rusia, y el actual periodo, en el que se está produciendo en la región la _operación militar especial_. Este año, la región de Lugansk finalmente se convirtió en parte de la Federación Rusa, que es lo que quería la población ya en 2014. En aquel momento, se les prometió un referéndum en dos etapas: primero la declaración de independencia y después la reunificación con Rusia, pero el segundo referéndum no se realizó. Solo se celebró en el otoño de 2022.

Antes del inicio de la _operación militar especial_ en Ucrania, los principales problemas de Donbass en general y de la RPL en particular estaban relacionados con la industria y el sector del carbón: el cierre de fábricas y minas, impago de deudas de salarios, escasez de personal, problemas con la venta de los productos a causa de las sanciones, incertidumbre legal. Tras la marcha del oligarca Sergey Kurchenko de la RPD y la RPL y el paso de las empresas a la gestión del Complejo Minero y Metalúrgico del Sur (YUGMK por sus siglas en ruso) del empresario Evgeny Yurchenko y otra parte a la República, algunos de los problemas desaparecieron. Por ejemplo, el problema del impago de deudas, y se realizó un intento de solucionar la escasez de personal atrayendo a nuevas plantillas, para lo que se aumentaron los salarios de las empresas de YUGMK. No se renovó el equipamiento de las fábricas y minas, pero se prometió hacerlo en cuanto fuera posible.

Sin embargo, el inicio de las hostilidades a gran escala destruyó todos esos planes y empeoró seriamente la situación de la economía de la República. El personal, que había sido tan difícil de atraer a los empleos, fue movilizado y enviado al frente, lo que volvió a crear escasez de mano de obra en las empresas de la RPL. Y si YUGMK aún está intentando solucionarlo, atrayendo a personas de los territorios liberados, pensionistas, mujeres e incluso personas de la Rusia “continental” con salarios relativamente altos, las empresas de propiedad estatal como Vostokugol no han tenido esa opción.

Tras la movilización, las minas de la República se quedaron sin mano de obra, un problema que se ha reconocido al más alto nivel. El presidente de la República en funciones, Leonid Pasechnik, lo planteó en una reunión con Vladimir Putin. Según Pasechnik, el 58% de los mineros fueron movilizados, algunas minas emplean ahora a tres empleados en lugar de a 300, lo que significa que el trabajo básicamente se ha paralizado. Vostokugol ha dejado de ser rentable y está produciendo pérdidas. De hecho, la economía de la República está actualmente paralizada.

Hay quien pueda decir que actualmente hay una guerra y la cuestión principal es el frente, pero eso no significa que la economía de Donbass deba paralizarse. Si las minas son privatizadas ahora y la nueva gestión decide cerrarlas por no ser rentables, esa decisión será irreversible. El personal de las minas, que regresará del frente antes o después, no tendrá dónde trabajar. La región de Lugansk puede dejar de ser una región de carbón, pero de momento no hay perspectivas de que vaya a aparecer una nueva economía. Así que las decisiones que se tomen ahora tendrán consecuencias en el futuro.

La falta de mano de obra es uno de los problemas más serios de la RPL. Actualmente se siente en todos los sectores, no solo en las fábricas y las minas, sino también en las instituciones públicas, la educación, la sanidad y los servicios de vivienda y de la comunidad. La movilización general ha empeorado seriamente un problema de falta de personal que ya existía. Por ejemplo, hay una crítica falta de personal en las comunicaciones de la República debido a que la mayoría ha sido movilizada y la parte de la plantilla que permanece no puede cubrir la demanda. Pasechnik admitió también este problema en su reunión con el presidente. “No tenemos tiempo material [para colocar torres de comunicación en el norte de la RPL], porque tenemos muy pocos especialistas para instalar las comunicaciones. Me refiero a las comunicaciones móviles, internet y demás. Simplemente no tenemos tiempo para colocar esas torres”, afirmó el líder de la RPL. Sin embargo, no depende solo del tiempo para instalar las torres, el problema de carecer de suficientes especialistas es que no son suficientes para mantener las torres existentes ni para resolver las incidencias a tiempo.

Una situación parecida se ha producido en el sector de la vivienda y servicios de vivienda, donde muchos cerrajeros y electricistas han sido movilizados y han respondido a la llamada. Actualmente, no hay suficientes grupos de emergencia para responder rápidamente a las peticiones de la ciudadanía ni siquiera en la ciudad de Lugansk y menos aún en otras ciudades. En Alchevsk, por ejemplo, la población puede tener que esperar semanas para la llegada de los servicios de emergencia. Es problemático atraer nuevo personal en una región en la que la guerra continúa y donde los salarios siguen siendo bajos.

Otro problema importante es establecer la vida civil en los territorios liberados de la RPL. La situación humanitaria en la zona de Severodonetsk sigue siendo difícil. Muchas personas carecen de luz, agua y calefacción pese a que ya ha llegado el invierno. En Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, una gran población vive aún en edificios de pisos con ventanas destruidas y sobreviven gracias a la ayuda de voluntarios. Por ahora, nadie les ha pagado una compensación por la destrucción de las viviendas, ni han sido trasladados a lugares en condiciones más humanas, sino que se han quedado solos con sus problemas. Las autoridades locales no han reunido leña ni plástico para sellar las ventanas. La población vive a base de organizar fogatas en sus apartamentos.

Para una parte de la población de Severodonetsk y Lisichansk, la cuestión de sobrevivir al invierno es grave. La población no puede conformarse con eslóganes que dicen que “las cosas mejorarán pronto”. Las autoridades de la RPL deben resolver los problemas de la población en el territorio de la Federación Rusa que se les ha confiado.

Tras la incorporación de la RPL a Rusia, las aduanas de la frontera fueron eliminadas y esa es realmente una noticia positiva para la población de la República. Además, los pasaportes rusos ya se expiden a nivel local en Lugansk, no hace falta ir a la región de Rostov para ello. Sin embargo, la situación no está clara para aquellos que han recibido un permiso de residencia según la tramitación simplificada. Otra noticia positiva es que los operadores móviles de la Federación Rusa han comenzado a funcionar en la República, igual que también el banco ruso PSB. Por lo demás, la RPL no ha sufrido grandes cambios. Es de esperar que 2023 traiga un desarrollo positivo para la región de Lugansk.


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

señores lo siento pero hasta que no pase febrero no dejo de fumar para que se lie gorda, a pesar de que ha subido el tabaco, febrero es un mes muy chungo en plan profecías tercera guerra mundial, cuando pase dejo fumar y ofensiva al canto


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Sobre el ejercicio militar iraní Zulfiqar-1401

Del 30 de diciembre al 1 de enero se celebró en el sur de Irán, así como en aguas del golfo de Omán y del océano Índico, el entrenamiento anual interservicios del ejército iraní "Zulfikar-1401".

Las fuerzas terrestres, aéreas y navales del Ejército iraní, así como las unidades de defensa antiaérea, practicaron un escenario de rechazo de un ataque enemigo con fuego masivo de respuesta.

¿De qué trataba el ejercicio?


Spoiler: OT



▪ El primer día, los infantes de marina y las fuerzas de guardacostas iraníes demostraron sus habilidades al rechazar un ataque enemigo convencional y un desembarco anfibio en la provincia meridional de Hormozgan. Se utilizaron misiles guiados antitanque Dehlaviye y Tufan y sistemas portátiles de defensa antiaérea Misagh-2 de fabricación iraní.

▪ El segundo día, las fuerzas de la Armada, el Ejército y la Defensa Antiaérea iraníes llevaron a cabo una acción combinada para identificar y atacar instalaciones enemigas cerca del puerto de Jaska y la costa iraní en el golfo de Omán con el desembarco de sus propias tropas.

El bando enemigo simulado utilizó UAV y artillería para bombardear objetivos iraníes, que estaban cubiertos por SAM tácticos Majid y Khatam.

Por primera vez, la Armada utilizó el último UAV de ataque Ababil-5, equipado con el misil guiado de alta precisión de la serie Kaem.

▪ La fase principal del ejercicio tuvo lugar el tercer día. Según funcionarios iraníes, esta fase consistió en una operación de contraofensiva con una amplia gama de armas en una zona comprendida entre el puerto de Jask y los 10 grados de latitud norte en el océano Índico.

El ejercicio consistió en lanzar un "enjambre" de drones kamikaze contra objetivos enemigos. En concreto, el hidroavión Lavan impactó contra la base naval israelí simulada de Eilat, en el Mar Rojo, a 20 km al este de Jask.

Además, los submarinos iraníes Fateh y Ghadir lanzaron torpedos de la familia Valfajr, mientras que las unidades terrestres dispararon contra los buques enemigos desde los sistemas antibuque Ghadir.

Los ejercicios Zulfiqar se realizan anualmente. En 2022, se observan varias características en su organización:

➖En primer lugar, Zulfiqar 1401 es una forma de entretener al consumidor doméstico. En el contexto de las ruidosas declaraciones del gobierno israelí sobre ataques inminentes contra Irán, la crisis económica y la serie continua de asesinatos de fuerzas de seguridad y personal del IRGC, Teherán intenta desviar la atención de la situación en el propio país de esta manera.

El ataque de largo alcance contra una maqueta de una base naval israelí en el Mar Rojo es una demostración de la fuerza del complejo industrial militar iraní y "una represalia inminente contra Israel".

➖ En segundo lugar, el ejercicio actual era esencialmente un anuncio de los productos del complejo industrial iraní. El mayor énfasis se puso en los misiles bombarderos de eficacia probada, así como en las defensas contra este tipo de vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

El conflicto en Ucrania y el uso bastante eficaz por parte de militares rusos de los drones kamikaze Geran-1/2 (copias de exportación de Shahed-131/136) durante el EWS aumentaron la reputación del complejo militar-industrial iraní.

Los ejercicios anteriores se han centrado sobre todo en UAV de reconocimiento-ataque de largo alcance con armas guiadas. Sin embargo, los drones Mohajer, también adquiridos por Rusia, aún no han demostrado su eficacia.

En tercer lugar, los iraníes están ampliando su presencia geográfica con cada nuevo ejercicio. Los viajes de los buques a la zona de 10 grados de latitud norte dan fe de la creciente fuerza de la Armada iraní y, por consiguiente, de su capacidad operativa.

Los desafíos geopolíticos, tanto en el exterior como en el ámbito nacional, obligan a los dirigentes iraníes a actuar en función de las amenazas. Por ejemplo, dos buques mercantes en astilleros del Golfo Pérsico se están convirtiendo en buques portadores de UAV. Y la posible compra de Su-35 rusos dará cobertura al componente más débil de las fuerzas armadas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> señores lo siento pero hasta que no pase febrero no dejo de fumar para que se lie gorda, a pesar de que ha subido el tabaco, febrero es un mes muy chungo en plan profecías tercera guerra mundial, cuando pase dejo fumar y ofensiva al canto



_¿Febrero de que año?_


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _¿Febrero de que año?_



de este primo de este


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Un tren cargado de vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas turcos 4x4 Kirpi ha pasado esta tarde por la estación de ferrocarril de Bacau (Rumanía) en dirección a Ucrania.

Las imágenes muestran hasta 50 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas fabricados por la empresa Turkish Navy. Lo más probable es que se trate de otro paquete de ayuda militar del gobierno turco, anunciado ya en agosto del año pasado.

En su momento, un miembro del partido ucraniano Sluboda Naroda, Yuriy Mysyagin, declaró que las Fuerzas Armadas recibieron 50 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas Kirpi y que otros 150 serán entregados en el transcurso del próximo año.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> de este primo de este



_Yo no hago planes con tanta antelación_


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Crónica de una operación militar especial
de los días 3 y 4 de enero de 2023

República de Crimea:

▪ Dos drones enemigos intentaron atacar por la mañana el aeródromo de Belbek, en las afueras de Sebastopol, los medios de defensa antiaérea rusos interceptaron todos los objetivos sobre el mar.

Dirección Starobelsk:

▪ En el sector Kupian-Svatov, el mando ucraniano desplazó fuerzas adicionales a Bolshoy Burluk para reforzar la agrupación.
➖ Unidades de la 67ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU creadas sobre la base de los nacionalistas del Sector Derecho han llegado a la zona de Dvurechnaya, Sinkovka y Kupyansk.
Drones enemigos están explorando las posiciones de las tropas rusas cerca de Kupyansk.

▪ En la zona de Liman, el enemigo continúa los preparativos para una ofensiva a gran escala sobre Kreminna.

▪ La artillería rusa atacó concentraciones enemigas en Makiivka, Stelmakhivka, Kupyansk, Tabayivka y Nevskoye.

Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Ploshchanka, Dibrowa y Krasnopopovka.

Dirección soledar (mapa):

▪ En el sector de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Vagner siguen combatiendo encarnizadamente en las afueras del sureste de Bakhmut.
Al noreste de Bakhmut, las fuerzas rusas avanzaron en las proximidades de Podgorodne y expulsaron a unidades de la 17ª Brigada y de la 60ª Brigada de Ejército de las AFU de sus posiciones en los accesos a Krasnaia Gora desde la dirección de Bakhmutskoye.
➖En las afueras orientales de Bakhmut, los destacamentos de asalto de la PMC de Vagner rechazaron un ataque del batallón 42 de la 57ª Brigada de Infantería y de 3 batallones de la 24ª Brigada de Ejército de las AFU.

▪ En el segmento de Soledar, las fuerzas rusas establecieron el control sobre tres bastiones en el sur de Soledar y posiciones enemigas en la estación de ferrocarril de Dekonskaya.
➖Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desalojaron a unidades ucranianas del 109º Batallón de Asalto a la Montaña de la 10ª Brigada Ogsh de un puesto de observación en la línea Soledar-Veseloye.

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪ Unidades ucranianas dispararon morteros contra edificios residenciales en Kremenna: una mujer resultó muerta.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates de posición en Marinka: las unidades motorizadas empujan al enemigo hacia las afueras occidentales de la ciudad.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas han bombardeado con artillería de cañón y cohetes edificios residenciales e infraestructuras civiles en Donetsk, Yasynuvata, Horlivka, Makiivka, Aleksandrovka, Panteleimonovka y otros asentamientos de la aglomeración. Hay víctimas mortales entre la población civil.

Región de Zaporizhzhya:

▪ El mando de las AFU sigue retirando fuerzas de reserva a la zona de Orejovo en preparación de una ofensiva.

▪ A lo largo de la línea de contacto continúan los duelos de artillería: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han disparado contra posiciones enemigas en Dorozhnyanka, Novodanilovka, Charivne, Novoandreyevka y Malye Shcherbaki.

A su vez, las tropas ucranianas bombardearon el edificio de un hospital de distrito en Tokmak e infraestructuras civiles en Vasylivka: al menos 11 personas murieron y otras 15 resultaron heridas.

Frente Sur. Dirección Kherson:

▪ Un dron Bayraktar patrulló por tercer día consecutivo el espacio aéreo sobre la costa de Ochakov, realizando tareas de reconocimiento de las actividades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la península de Kinburn.

▪ La artillería rusa alcanzó zonas de repliegue enemigas en Kherson, Inzhenerny, Berislav y Dudchany.

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas atacaron instalaciones civiles en Novaya Kakhovka y Aleshki: edificios residenciales y tendidos eléctricos resultaron dañados.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## ATDTn (5 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> no quiero la vuelta de Aznar, que era un prepotente y cometió mil errores: inmigración, burbuja, acercamiento a ETA…
> 
> pero que le dió 700 vueltas a Zparo y a Perro no lo dude. Había trabajo y la economía funcionaba al menos



Lo único que he visto es que hemos ido a peor. 
Han dejado como bueno al idiota de Zapatero.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Con lo feo que es lavrov, se debió casar con una diosa para traer al mundo semejante beldad.



A ver cuál es el fondo de inversión que tiene Lavrov (no ha su nombre obviamente) en el "apestoso occidente imperialista". 

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _Yo no hago planes con tanta antelación_



normal a tus 900 años vives día a día


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)

..............un tren con vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas Kirpi 4x4 turcos pasó por la estación de tren de la ciudad rumana de Bacau en dirección a Ucrania.

Las imágenes muestran hasta 50 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal fabricados por la compañía de la Armada turca.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)

Dron ucraniano filmó su destrucción por el sistema de defensa aérea ruso


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

El ejército ruso está concentrando sus esfuerzos en una ofensiva en la dirección de Artemivsk - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania:

▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las tropas rusas han llevado a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Stelmajovka y Ploshchanka en la RNL y Belogorok, Soledar, Krasnaya Gora, Vyemka, Podgorodne, Artemovsk, Kurdyumovka, Mayorsk, Severnoye, Vodyanoye, Krasnogorovka, Veseloye, Marinka y Pobeda en la DNR.
▪ En las direcciones de Novopavlovsk, Zaporizhzhia y Kherson, sigue llevando a cabo una defensa activa, bombardeando posiciones de las AFU a lo largo de la línea de contacto.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyan y Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han bombardeado a las AFU en las zonas de 20 asentamientos. Entre ellas, Ivanovka, Kupyansk, Dvurechnaya, Olshana, Kyslovka, Kotlyarovka y Krakhmalne en la región de Kharkiv, y Makeyevka, Ploshchanka y Dibrova en la RNL.
▪ En las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka, el Ejército ruso bombardeó a militantes ucranianos en zonas de más de 40 asentamientos. Se trata de Verkhnekamenske, Bilohorivka, Artemivsk, Bila Hora, Dyleivka, Avdeevka, Nevelske, Krasnogorovka, Marinka y Novomikhailivka en la DNR.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo tres ataques con misiles, 13 ataques aéreos y 68 bombardeos desde MLRS, incluso sobre infraestructuras críticas en Artemivsk, Konstantinovka y Kurakhovo en la RPD. El peligro de ataques aéreos y con misiles persiste en toda Ucrania.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> normal a tus 900 años vives día a día



_No exageres, solo 858 años._


----------



## EGO (5 Ene 2023)

Epicii dijo:


> Estamos viviendo un proceso de desglobalización...
> 
> Primera etapa desconexión de la energía rusa.
> Segunda etapa desconexión de la tecnología china.
> ...



Los rusos y los chinos estan furiosos.

Son ellos los que estan atacando a occidente porque ven que nos queremos desconectar.

Rusia ataca con su ejercito y su sabotaje a nuestra industria energetica.China nos ha atacado con su catarro-19(y aun sigue con otro asalto) y sabotajes de cadenas logisticas.Ademas han sobornado a un monton de politicos en occidente,como el hijo de puta de Maricron o Merkel.

Los putos NAZBOLS euroasiaticos son el cancer de este mundo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

La Federación Australiana de Tenis no suspenderá la participación de jugadores rusos y bielorrusos en el Open

Así lo informó el canal de televisión 9News. Anteriormente, el embajador ucraniano en Australia exigió que se prohibiera la participación de atletas rusos y bielorrusos en el Open de Australia.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Los rusos y los chinos estan furiosos.
> 
> Son ellos los que estan atacando a occidente porque ven que nos queremos desconectar.
> 
> ...



La curpa ej de Putin ejjjjjjj, curwa!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)

Por fin se ven lo antiaéreos ukras trabajando, pero no sirve de nada.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## EGO (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> La curpa ej de Putin ejjjjjjj, curwa!



Putin es solo un pelele al que van a darle pasaporte por cagarla en los planes de expansion hacia occidente.

Como predijo el desertor soviético Sr. Anatoliy Golitsyn - "El Engaño de la Perestroika" 1995:

*«Una KGB mejorada y reorganizada.

"Cabe esperar que el KGB se convierta en una nueva organización con un nombre al estilo occidental. La reorganización se presentará como una reducción del papel del servicio en la sociedad soviética. Pero, dado el papel crucial del KGB en la promoción de la "perestroika" dentro y fuera del país, la reorganización no debe verse como una degradación. Al igual que la odiada Cheka del Judío Dzerzhinskiy se convirtió en la más poderosa GPU, la organización sucesora del KGB será más poderosa que su predecesora.

El nuevo servicio trabajará con guantes de seda y métodos más sofisticados. Internamente, sus recursos se dedicarán a la creación de una pluralidad política controlada ("democratismo"). Creará un partido pseudosocialdemócrata y partidos nacionales estonios, letones, lituanos y musulmanes: incluso creará grupos estalinistas y pseudo-antisemitas, para dar una impresión convincente de pluralidad. Naturalmente, el servicio estará detrás de estos grupos y partidos, controlándolos y dirigiéndolos en interés de la estrategia y sus objetivos".*

pg 28



Error 404 - Not found




Obviamente una roja de mierda analfabeta como tu no se entera de estas cosas.Solo eres una idiota util de los euroasiaticos. destruyendo occidente gratuitamente para ellos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Expected (5 Ene 2023)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



Irene Montero ha dicho algo?. La defiende por ser sincera y decir lo que piensa?


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (5 Ene 2023)

Adriano II dijo:


> Te pongo un ejemplo más sangrante
> 
> En USA por llamar a una ambulancia te clavan $ 2.500
> 
> ...



No lo has podido definir mejor

llevo mucho tiempo insistiendo en que nuestra forma occidental de medir el PIB es hacer trampas al solitario y que da una medida deformada de la realidad y potencia económica de los países y del verdadero bienestar de sus sociedades









3 tardes de economia


El calculo del PIB tiene sesgos que pueden sobrevalorar o infravalorar las economías y generar conclusiones erróneas de la realidad económica




3tde.es


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

La recién creada 67ª Brigada Mecanizada Separada del Estado Mayor de las AFU y DUK PS está siendo dotada de nuevos combatientes.

Al parecer, algunas unidades de la brigada ya están operando al norte de Kupiansk.

Estructura actual:
- 1er Batallón (antiguo 2º batallón del DUK PS);
- 2º Batallón (antes 6º Batallón, DUK PS);
- 3er Batallón (antes 3er Batallón de Fusiles, DUK PS)
- Batallón de tanques
- división de artillería;
- batallón logístico;
- Unidad de Apoyo de Ingeniería.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## K0laps0 (5 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Por fin se ven lo antiaéreos ukras trabajando, pero no sirve de nada.



Por lo que ha tardado en llegar desde que le han empezado a intentar interceptar me da a mi que no es un misil de crucero, que es un simple geranio paseandose a su ritmo entre los antiaereos


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

El primer grupo de detenidos que se unió a la PMC de Wagner para participar en operaciones de asalto (el trabajo más arriesgado) en Donbass ha cumplido un contrato de seis meses. Al término de su servicio, sus antecedentes penales fueron cancelados. Algunos de ellos permanecen en el servicio y seguirán luchando. Participaron en la liberación de Svetlodarsk, Uglegorsk TPP, y numerosos asentamientos en Artemivsk y Soledar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## arriondas (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> La curpa ej de Putin ejjjjjjj, curwa!



A algunos hay cosas que les vienen muy grandes, pero que muy grandes... Y se creen lo que les dan, porque es lo que quieren oir. Como la "información" de los disidentes de turno que tienen que ganarse las lentejas en Occidente. O eso, o estar en un puesto de perritos.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

La dispersión de aviones tras los ataques de Engels no obstaculizará significativamente la aviación rusa - Inteligencia británica

La aviación rusa de largo alcance seguirá siendo capaz de lanzar misiles de crucero desde el aire contra Ucrania, incluso a pesar de la dispersión de los aviones tras los ataques de Engels. Se sabe que los misiles de crucero tienen un alcance de 5.000 km, además del alcance de los bombarderos, informa la inteligencia británica.

Uno recuerda las tontas declaraciones del ex chantajista Danilov de que nuestra aviación de bombarderos se había trasladado al Lejano Oriente Y los ataques que siguieron a esas declaraciones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (5 Ene 2023)

RU tomó el control de los edificios en el bosque de Bakhmut. Hay un asalto activo del RU en las afueras de Klishchiivka desde el norte, el sur y el este.


RF VDV (paras) avanzó alrededor de 900 m en la brecha entre Soledar y Bakhmut:
"Por la noche, las unidades aerotransportadas que realizaban operaciones ofensivas en el área de Blagodatnoye, después de haber destruido al enemigo, avanzaron tierra adentro a lo largo del frente hasta 900 m".




Verá, se supone que debemos olvidar esto al igual que se suponía que debíamos olvidar todas las noticias sobre los racistas y fascistas de ultraderecha en Ucrania una vez que la clase dominante tomó la decisión de apoyar una guerra indirecta contra Rusia.
En 2014, CNN hizo este reportaje sobre el gobierno respaldado por Estados Unidos en Kiev atacando a sus propios civiles en Donetsk, que todavía formaba parte de Ucrania en ese entonces...
¿Todavía crees que su referéndum para unirse a Rusia fue un montaje?...


La OTAN para volver a sus raíces...


Los rusos hicieron un gran documental sobre la Operación Impensable, basado en documentos recientemente desclasificados y entrevistas con los descendientes de Churchill, FDR, Stalin y von Ribbentrop.
Míralo aquí con traducción al inglés:






EGO dijo:


> * la creación de una pluralidad política controlada ("democratismo"). Creará un partido pseudosocialdemócrata y partidos nacionales estonios, letones, lituanos y musulmanes: incluso creará grupos estalinistas y pseudo-antisemitas, para dar una impresión convincente de pluralidad. Naturalmente, el servicio estará detrás de estos grupos y partidos, controlándolos y dirigiéndolos en interés de la estrategia y sus objetivos".*



es lo que en psicologia se llama "proyeccion", achacar a los demas las propias acciones vicios y carencias
un agente doble de la CIA explica como funciona la CIA y como organiza el sistema "democratico" en occidente, acusando a los demas de sus propios males

menudo subnormal de mierda estas hecho imbecil


----------



## magufone (5 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Irina
> 
> 
> Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot
> ...



Lol... No puede ser en serio esto...


----------



## pamarvilla (5 Ene 2023)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Me parece que te refieres a la *Almirante Golovko* que es la que está de pruebas ahora.
> 
> Almirante Gorshkov es la primera de la serie. Lleva años en el mar.



Correcto, aunque los medios de por aquí han atribuído el nombre de la primera fragata de esta nueva clase "Gorshkov".









La fragata Almirante Golovko inicia las pruebas en alta mar | Fotos


La fragata rusa Almirante Golovko, la tercera del proyecto 22350, fue botada en mayo de 2020 y ha procedido a la etapa de pruebas en alta mar antes de su introducción a la Armada de Rusia, comunicó el servicio de prensa de la Flota del...




sputniknews.lat





Referencia de noviembre cuando esta fragata se hacía a la mar.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2023)

Naciones Unidas confirma que casi 8 millones de ucranianos han abandonado Ucrania.

Pero lo bueno del dato occidental es que el 40%, 3 millones, se han ido a Rusia, a tierra "enemiga".


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> de este primo de este



*Para que te aclares*

El próximo año primo es el 2027 aun falta 4 años más, lo curioso es que se produce uno de los pocos casos de números primos seguidos ( primo_2 = primo_1 +2 ) como el 11 y el 13, el año 2029 también es primo o sea que lo puede posponer a ese año, este siglo tiene una un par de primos seguidos (2027,2029) y (2081,2983).

La pregunta del millón que se hacen los matemáticos, demostrar si el conjunto de primos seguidos es infinito.
Definición del problema:
Sea n € N, para V n , por grande que sea 'n' siempre existirá un m € N, n<m tal que 'm' sea primo y 'm+2' también.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2023)

Durante la noche de hoy, los Paracas rusos han avanzado casi un kilómetro entre Soledar y Bakhmut.

Se han movido mucho las líneas de combate en la zona en las últimas 24h.

Parece que los rusos van a rodear la mina de sal de Soledar (el mayor complejo industrial de toda Ucrania,al parecer).


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Ene 2023)

España1 dijo:


> Lo de contar lo de los dos aviones rusos tirados por error me ha matado, haha



En la guerra esto ocurre, les pasó a los Norteamericanos en la guerra del Golfo y también pasó en guerras anteriores a Iraquies, Iranies, Vietnamitas, Egipcios, Sirios, etc...

No hay nada extraño, es lo que tienen las guerras, los errores ocurren.


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Para que te aclares*
> 
> El próximo año primo es el 2027 aun falta 4 años más, lo curioso es que se produce uno de los pocos casos de números primos seguidos ( primo_2 = primo_1 +2 ) como el 11 y el 13, el año 2029 también es primo o sea que lo puede posponer a ese año, este siglo tiene una un par de primos seguidos (2027,2029) y (2081,2983).
> 
> ...



o me das una demostración fehaciente del teorema de Fermat o no te creo


----------



## magufone (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Naciones Unidas confirma que casi 8 millones de ucranianos han abandonado Ucrania.
> 
> Pero lo bueno del dato occidental es que el 40%, 3 millones, se han ido a Rusia, a tierra "enemiga".



Muchos ya tenian familia alli...
Recuerdo un caso de un chavalete superultranacionalista antirruso cuyo papa estaba en Moscu currando y mandando el dinero ruso para Cherkassy...
Os suenan estas cosas? Porque no solo pasan alli


----------



## Marx lo dijo (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Naciones Unidas confirma que casi 8 millones de ucranianos han abandonado Ucrania.
> 
> Pero lo bueno del dato occidental es que el 40%, 3 millones, se han ido a Rusia, a tierra "enemiga".



Muchas de esas personas son "Personas con útero". La catástrofe demográfica será bestial. Es lo que han elegido los Ucranianos. Destruir su propio país simplemente por tener manías persecutorias y obedecer a las órdenes de lo Otánicos. 

El territorio será repoblado por mujeres Rusas esteparias.


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

La fragata Almirante Gorshkov Wikimedia Commons Omicrono
*DEFENSA Y ESPACIO*
*Así es la fragata que Putin envía al Mediterráneo, la primera en llevar misiles hipersónicos Zircón*

*La moderna fragata Almirante Gorshkov entrará en servicio y realizará un "largo periplo" por el Atlántico, el Índico y el Mediterráneo.*
5 enero, 2023 02:43GUARDAR Ismael Marinero  @ismarmed

El reciente ataque de Ucrania en Makiivka con lanzamisiles HIMARS, en el que murieron al menos 89 soldados rusos (que pudieron ser descubiertos gracias a la señal de sus móviles particulares), parece haber acelerado de nuevo el conflicto. Lo más probable es que este acontecimiento, el mayor ataque recibido por Rusia desde el inicio de su invasión, esté detrás del último anuncio del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin: *ha puesto de nuevo en servicio de combate la fragata Almirante Gorshkov*, que iniciará una "larga travesía" por las aguas del Atlántico, el Índico y el Mediterráneo.


----------



## Curroesteja (5 Ene 2023)

Opinión:
¿_Por qué no hay mas manifestaciones en Europa, concretamente en España, contra la guerra?

Mi opinión y experiencia me dice que es por qué gobierna el "partido mas progresista de la historia"
Si llega a gobernar el PP, toda la izquierda estaríamos en la calle protestando.
Si os fijáis, las leyes mas lesivas para la ciudadanía en España las genera el PSOE, no por qué el PP no las quiera, es que saben que si las pone la llamada "derecha" la gente va a la calle, mientras que si las pone la llamada "izquierda" la mayoría se muerde el labio para no darle la razón a "los otros" y viceversa.
El problema es que no hay otros, son los mismos haciendo el papel de "poli malo/poli bueno"
Hoy en día el problema no es derecha contra izquierda, en los dos bandos hay buena gente y gente desinformada o engañada por los medios.

El problema es del gran capital dominate, llámese BlackRock, Vanguard o cualquier banco o fondo de inversión que usted conozca, que va contra todos los pueblos del mundo para dominarlos y "ordeñarlos" hasta la extenuación y muerte
No olvidemos lo que nos han hecho con las vacunas, los encierros y la destrucción de las economías populares, todo para tenernos mas pobres y dependientes
Los pueblos debemos unirnos y acabar con esa dictadura en la sombra que nos empuja a guerras como la de Ucrania.
Nos manipulan y empujan a que nos peleemos los pobres de occidente (que aunque tengamos mas capacidad económica no dejamos de ser pobres y esclavos) con los pobres del 2º y 3er mundo.
Un ejemplo claro es cuando entre los Españoles y latinoamericanos nos culpamos de las desgracias del otro, cuando los dos somos las víctimas de los que ostentan el poder y nos dividen como pueblos, para ellos gobernar en el caos.
Ni el pueblo Español es rico por lo que las élites de España saquearon en América, ni América es pobre por que la hayan saqueado.
Por que hace casi 300 años que son países independientes y que han tenido muchísimos gobiernos para solucionarlo, pero estos son "cipayos" al servicio del imperio dominante y sus intereses personales.

Cuando acabemos con ellos, podremos llegar a acuerdos populares que salgan de la voz del pueblo y nos ayuden a desarrollarnos en libertad
Tenemos que coger lo mejor de cada idea por el bien común y utilizarla para vencer a la dictadura mundial y crecer como humanos, todos hermanos y víctimas de los poderes dominantes.

Un abrazo fraternal a los lectores de Eureka News_


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

En Artemivsk:

Durante la noche las unidades aerotransportadas llevaron a cabo una ofensiva en la zona de Blagodatnoye, destruyendo al enemigo y avanzando hasta 900 m de profundidad a lo largo del frente.

A las 11:00 horas los nuestros derribaron un SU-25 enemigo al sureste de Artemivsk con un certero impacto de un sistema MANPAD, el piloto resultó muerto.

El PMC Wagner en dirección a Popasna-Artemivsk están llevando a cabo ofensivas y está avanzando profundamente en la línea del frente, el enemigo está situado en los cinturones forestales.

A las 12:32 fue destruido un cruce de las AFU.

Fuerzas Especiales Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Naciones Unidas confirma que casi 8 millones de ucranianos han abandonado Ucrania.
> 
> Pero lo bueno del dato occidental es que el 40%, 3 millones, se han ido a Rusia, a tierra "enemiga".





EGO dijo:


> Los rusos y los chinos estan furiosos.
> 
> Son ellos los que estan atacando a occidente porque ven que nos queremos desconectar.
> 
> ...



Nos queremos "desconectar"? Si. Ahora que vemos que no podemos mandar en todo el mundo. 

Dicho un millon de veces ya. Hemos robado durante decenios. Ahora que no somos hegemónicos queremos desconectar... Pero manteniendo el control la materias primas fuera de nuestra zona. .. Y eso no puede ser. 

Nuestros amos lo saben, pero no te lo van a decir... Y te meten a la thunberg... El cancer lo tenemos en el DINERO. En los papelitos de mierda que han convertido a la sociedad occidental en un atrezzo de carton piedra. 

Y hasta que no consigamos que nuestros dirigentes cambien.... Estamos muertos. 


Hay que dejar de votar ya. TODOS. 

Esto es muy trevijanista..... Y siempre me he reido de ellos... . Pero quizas tengan razon. Nadie debe votar y hay que activar a toda la poblacion politicamente sin hacer puto caso ni a los politicos ni a los medios. Solo asi nos respetaran.


----------



## EUROPIA (5 Ene 2023)

Expected dijo:


> Irene Montero ha dicho algo?. La defiende por ser sincera y decir lo que piensa?




La pianista no tiene rabo, por lo que Irene no hace falta.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Ene 2023)

Y seguimos ampliando ayudas.....a las que incluse se acogen quienes llevan aquí desde mucho antes de la guerra.....siempre que sean Ucranianos. Que hay que aprovecharse todo lo que puedan del país que los acoge....Es curioso porque hay muchos paises que no dan estas ayudas, 400e mensuales+100e por menor, más prioridad en la búsqueda de empleo, más escolarización gratuita, más sanidad gratuita, más etc etc El coste al final es enorme. Es curioso que el país que lo ha movido todo, EEUU, pese a su tamaño, es de los que menos refugiados ha acogido....porque no quieren acogerlos, no porque estén lejos.

*Convocan ayudas a refugiados ucranianos sin atención en el sistema de acogida manchego*

La Consejería de Familia e Igualdad de Oportunidades ha convocado ayudas directas a los refugiados ucranianos que no estén siendo atendidos en el sistema de acogida, un bono de urgencia social que tendrá un importe de 400 euros mensuales, ampliable en cien más por menor a cargo, durante un máximo de seis meses.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Yomateix (5 Ene 2023)

De verdad que algunos viven en un mundo aparte....Ayer mismo declaraciones desde el lado Ucraniano de atacar territorios dentro de Rusia, de conquistar Crimea que es de Rusia, de matar a todo Ruso (como ya han dicho en alguna ocasión) etc etc Pero tiene que ser Rusia y solo Rusia la que haga un alto el fugo, desde la parte de Ucrania que sigan atacando a civiles o poniendo coches bomba si quieren.


*El presidente turco insta a Putin a declarar un alto el fuego "unilateral" en Ucrania*
El presidente turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, ha instado este jueves a su homólogo ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, a aplicar un alto el fuego "unilateral" en Ucrania, informa la presidencia turca.
*"Los llamados a la paz y las negociaciones entre Moscú y Kiev tendrían que ser respaldados por un alto el fuego unilateral"*, le ha expresado el jefe de Estado turco a Putin en una conversación teléfonica, según un comunicado difundido por la Presidencia turca.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)

Los próximos días empezaremos a escuchar sobre +100 millas de los túneles de la minas Soledar....... Azovstal-2 ????


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Putin es solo un pelele al que van a darle pasaporte por cagarla en los planes de expansion hacia occidente.
> 
> Como predijo el desertor soviético Sr. Anatoliy Golitsyn - "El Engaño de la Perestroika" 1995:
> 
> ...



Vaya te has sentido aludida? vaya...

Ah, ahora es un pelele, venga a tomar por culo, sionazi de mierda, a quien quieres enganar? Todos los que te leen saben de tu rusofobia y fílias por los sionazis, tu cuento a otro. Y sigue echando la culpa a Putin, ojalá te llegue la miseria o un kalibr sobre tu cabeza, sobran gentuza como tú.

Y tómate esto que te hace falta



Y esto también
JM Álvarez on Twitter: "#EEUU y sus crimenes https://t.co/yIPUrwa5SK" / Twitter 

Mira, un sionazi, en pleno siglo XXI, hacen falta más Mao o Stalin en esta mierda planeta para borrar a gentuza como este, salúdale:
Lorena on Twitter: "Las palabras sobre el Reich ucraniano no son solo palabras. En la foto, Nikolai Kirichenko, Borovaya (región de Kharkiv). Miembro del parlamento ucraniano del partido Siervo del Pueblo de Zelensky. https://t.co/CX2co4b03W" / Twitter 

Mas fiambres nazis, estiercol para el campo, como era? un nazi muerto no hace nunca mas dano, a ver cuando te largas alli a matar rusos
Lorena on Twitter: "Este mercenario georgiano eliminado hoy, participó en torturas de soldados rusos hace unos meses. A Bandera!!!!! https://t.co/EXoBGibYf8" / Twitter 
Lorena on Twitter: "21- https://t.co/QXVBpQAqPj" / Twitter 

Y esto viene de un medio de los tuyos, protanico y comelefas como tú, mira
Lorena on Twitter: "Un alto funcionario de la administración estadounidense reconoció que el ejército ruso está "progresando gradualmente y mejorando sus operaciones de combate" en el área de Bakhmut. https://t.co/pqUPVjwI7t" / Twitter 
Ninguno de tus amiguetes ha demostrado que los ukros avanzan ni estan avanzando nunca lo han hecho, bueno si ha ocupado Jerson sin pegar un tiro. Y ni eso estan contento porque será? ni su propia gente los quieren después de ver su verdadera cara. 

No se oyen gritos de alegria por que será? no les llegan los patinetes,? estan pasando demasiado frio por culpa de Putin? 
Tus lágrimas de sionazi mi gozo, subnormal. 
Que tengas mal dia.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (5 Ene 2023)

¿Algun comentario a los seis o siete Himars que según fuentes rusas han sido destruidos estos primeros dias de enero, y que según el Gaditano contabilizarían ya unos 30 K.O.s? Por otra parte aunque no se sepa realmente cuántos han sido cedidos a Uctrania se habló en algun momento de unos 36 "oficialmente", pero ¿pueden haber sido más?


----------



## EGO (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Vaya te has sentido aludida? vaya...
> 
> Ah, ahora es un pelele, venga a tomar por culo, sionazi de mierda, a quien quieres enganar? Todos los que te leen saben de tu rusofobia y fílias por los sionazis, tu cuento a otro. Y sigue echando la culpa a Putin, ojalá te llegue la miseria o un kalibr sobre tu cabeza, sobran gentuza como tú.
> 
> ...



No sabes ni colgar un tweet,vieja.

Se os ve nerviosos.Este hilo va a ser oro puro cuando los ucranianos recuperen Donbass y Crimea.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> A algunos hay cosas que les vienen muy grandes, pero que muy grandes... Y se creen lo que les dan, porque es lo que quieren oir. Como la "información" de los disidentes de turno que tienen que ganarse las lentejas en Occidente. O eso, o estar en un puesto de perritos.



EL imbécil de @EGO ni es disidente, es un subnormal, don nadie de la vida y sionazi lo tiene todo, con sus campurrianas, su bata, su silloncito, su cuarto oscuro escondido comiendo doritos en casa de su mami. ... Y me cuenta que es un pelele XD, mia madre y adora a los nazis! Que son alimentados por sus peores enemigos, los yankies y Uk con isisrahell de fondo, no se quiere enterar que la Otan fue creada por EEUU y hubo oficiales nanzis al mando de esta organización terrorista, tampoco que su triste país esta controlado (como en casi toda Europa, mi pais incluido) por EEUU eso sí se entera que los precios están subiendo y no pararan de subir mientras sigan desangrando nuestras economias, la gasolina esta subiendo de nuevo,etc... los sueldos/pensiones? pirricas subidas, migajas ...pero la culpa ejjj de Putin, kurwa! XD




EGO dijo:


> No sabes ni colgar un tweet,vieja.
> 
> Se os ve nerviosos.Este hilo va a ser oro puro cuando los ucranianos recuperen Donbass y Crimea.



Los tweets funcionan que no sepas como entrar es tu problema sionazi
Nerviosa, nada, los rusos tampoco. Puedes poner algun mapa donde venga de forma contrastada los supuestos avances ukronanzis? O vas a decirme otra tonteria? Oro puro es cuando lean los nuevos la cantidad de mentiras y mierdas que ponéis que para eso venis y tu vienes aqui y os bloqueen subnormal.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316986



No deben quedar muchos Himars, oficialmente se han entregado unos 30 (los reales serán alguno más) y los rusos reclaman la eliminación de 23 el pasado año, pero es que en estos 5 días de 2023 reclaman haber destruido otros 7!
Pérdidas altas en este inicio de año.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> La curpa ej de Putin ejjjjjjj, curwa!



Se escribe "kurwa". De nada.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)

Os avisaba ayer sobre el Carpet Bomb, más señales en esa dirección.





ODAB-500PMV
bomba FAE
La bomba explosiva de aire-combustible ODAB-500PMV está diseñada para atacar instalaciones industriales, objetivos de piel blanda, mano de obra y despejar campos de minas antipersonal y antitanque.
Caracteristicas principales
Diámetro, mm
500
Longitud, mm
2380
Peso, kg:
bomba
525
relleno
193
Dotación operativa:
de aviones

altitud de liberación, m
200-12000
velocidad de liberación, km/h
hasta 1500
desde helicóptero
altitud de liberación, m
220-5000
velocidad de liberación, km/h
50-400

etiquetas: ODAB-500PMV , Bombas de aire ,

Galería de fotos



KAB-1500LG-FE


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ene 2023)

Hoy :

Bakhmut - Opytno Hay alguna confirmación de que han tomado el último bloque de edificios en Opytno (suburbio exterior) y ahora están en el borde Sth de Bakhmut propiamente dicho.


PD: Disfruten lo que crean en los Reyes, buen día.


----------



## Cosmopolita (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Naciones Unidas confirma que casi 8 millones de ucranianos han abandonado Ucrania.
> 
> Pero lo bueno del dato occidental es que el 40%, 3 millones, se han ido a Rusia, a tierra "enemiga".



Supongo que será gente como rusos que se sienten étnicamente ruso pero que en España viven con el pasaporte ucraniano.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charidemo (5 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Os avisaba ayer sobre el Carpet Bomb, más señales en esa dirección.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316989
> 
> ...



Si es así se viene una tormenta de fuego y la comprobación sobre si alguna parte tiene la llave del cielo.


----------



## EGO (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Puedes poner algun mapa donde venga de forma contrastada los supuestos avances ukronanzis? O vas a decirme otra tonteria? Oro puro es cuando lean los nuevos la cantidad de mentiras y mierdas que ponéis que para eso venis y tu vienes aqui y os bloqueen subnormal.



Ya eres muy mayorcita para ir pidiendo ayuda.

Coges un mapa de marzo y otro de diciembre y entenderas el concepto de la palabra INEVITABLE.

...Mira,soy tan bueno que hasta te voy a ayudar.Un poco de informacion.









Los mapas que muestran el territorio recuperado por Ucrania tras su ofensiva “relámpago” contra Rusia - BBC News Mundo


La BBC no ha logrado confirmar esta información de forma independiente, pero oficiales ucranianos y algunos medios de comunicación reportan importantes victorias para Ucrania a más de 6 meses del comienzo de la invasión rusa.




www.bbc.com


----------



## vil. (5 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> señores lo siento pero hasta que no pase febrero no dejo de fumar para que se lie gorda, a pesar de que ha subido el tabaco, febrero es un mes muy chungo en plan profecías tercera guerra mundial, cuando pase dejo fumar y ofensiva al canto



FEBRERO?????... a ver, a ver, se SABE de siempre que es OCTUBRE, cualquier burbujista que no comulgue con este mes como EL MES, no ha hecho los deberes, y en usted me temo esto empieza a ser grave... aplíquese una dosis de Ave Marías y varios padrenuestros a la par que se le recomienda ABSTINENCIA tanto de pensamiento como de obra con respeto a su tema favorito, esto como PENITENCIA por atreverse a DUDAR...


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

Egam dijo:


> Claro.
> Confirmaron públicamente que los acuerdos de Minsk eran una treta para que el ejército Ucraniano se preparase para la guerra durante 8 años, pero las armas llegaron en Marzo-22.
> 
> Lo que hay que leer... Y seguro que te crees lo que escribes.



Ahhhh, se me pasó el dato, debe ser por eso que el segundo ejercito más poderoso del mundo no puede tomar ni Bachmut ni nada de nada, entonces todos esos aviones que están entrando en operaciones ahora, entregados hace días, es también pura propaganda, pues no se pueden utilizar porque "los ucranianos están muy bien armados, vio? aprovecharon los acuerdos de Minsk para armarse hasta los dientes y ahora cuidado, mejor nos quedamo en casa...", cuando hay que explicar las cosas tantas veces, es que algo no va bien, y es evidente que no va nada bien, guste o no.
Es que es tannnnnn ridículo, me hago el guapo con uno cualquiera y a la primera torta que me voltea voy digo como argumento, " es que el chaval va al gimnasio todos los días, hace karate, tae kwondo y tai, vio? normal que no lo pueda ni tocar", excusa de perdedor, incluso se ve en los bombardeos de ayer a una base ucraniana a dos aviones ucro intactos¡¡¡ le tiraron a no se que, pero los aviones siguen operativos, será para tener excusas de como los bombardean los viejos MIG 29 ucros, vamos, vamos, ya las excusas no valen, HECHOS NO PALABRAS, Y MENOS EXCUSAS DE PERDEDOR.


----------



## Honkler (5 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> No sabes ni colgar un tweet,vieja.
> 
> Se os ve nerviosos.Este hilo va a ser oro puro cuando los ucranianos recuperen Donbass y Crimea.



Y Moscú, te dejas Moscú . Menudo flipado


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Os avisaba ayer sobre el Carpet Bomb, más señales en esa dirección.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316989
> 
> ...



Con lo baratos y efectivos que son los drones iraníes gastar fortunas ya en inventos parece tonteria, habría que hacer una cuenta en change.org para exigir a las fuerzas armadas españolas para que dejen de gastar miles de millones de euros en aviones yankis e inviertan un 10% de esa cantidad en copiar y mejorar el sistema iraní, porque luego en caso de necesidad nos dirán "es que no los podemo usar porque lo marroquíes tuvieron tantossssssss años para armarse que ahora los F-35 los tenemos para dar sombra en verano en las bases vio? con el calor que ase"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Ahhhh, se me pasó el dato, debe ser por eso que el segundo ejercito más poderoso del mundo no puede tomar ni Bachmut ni nada de nada, entonces todos esos aviones que están entrando en operaciones ahora, entregados hace días, es también pura propaganda, pues no se pueden utilizar porque "los ucranianos están muy bien armados, vio? aprovecharon los acuerdos de Minsk para armarse hasta los dientes y ahora cuidado, mejor nos quedamo en casa...", cuando hay que explicar las cosas tantas veces, es que algo no va bien, y es evidente que no va nada bien, guste o no.
> Es que es tannnnnn ridículo, me hago el guapo con uno cualquiera y a la primera torta que me voltea voy digo como argumento, " es que el chaval va al gimnasio todos los días, hace karate, tae kwondo y tai, vio? normal que no lo pueda ni tocar", excusa de perdedor, incluso se ve en los bombardeos de ayer a una base ucraniana a dos aviones ucro intactos¡¡¡ le tiraron a no se que, pero los aviones siguen operativos, será para tener excusas de como los bombardean los viejos MIG 29 ucros, vamos, vamos, ya las excusas no valen, HECHOS NO PALABRAS, Y MENOS EXCUSAS DE PERDEDOR.



La OTAN no ha podido tomar Damasco aún, el ejército de la OTAN en Siria está en zonas muy reducidas de ese país…cosas que pasan en esta guerra de IV generación…

Efectivamente menos excusas de perdedores…


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La OTAN no ha podido tomar Damasco aún, el ejército de la OTAN en Siria está en zonas muy reducidas de ese país…cosas que pasan en esta guerra de IV generación…
> 
> Efectivamente menos excusas de perdedores…



La OTAN no está en ninguna guerra implicada directamente , y realmente es así no hay tropas sobre el terreno que respondan a la orga, o acaso salvo lo EE.UU en algún lugar de Siria están implicadas fuerzas militares de la Unión Europea o alguno de sus aliados*, eso no pasó nunca, directamente como los rusos en Ucrania NUNCA*, no busque excusas baratas que usted está entre mis foreros favoritos, saludos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> La OTAN no está en ninguna guerra implicada directamente , y realmente es así, o acaso salvo lo EE.UU en algún lugar de Siria están implicadas fuerzas militares de la Unión Europea o alguno de sus aliados*, eso no pasó nunca, directamente como los rusos en Ucrania NUNCA*, no busque excusas baratas que usted está entre mis foreros favoritos, saludos.



Hombre si roban descaradamente el petróleo en Siria…je,je,je…estos de foro coches…

La toma de Damasco si eso para el siglo XXII….mientras tanto roban todo lo que pueden…como en las guerras de saqueo….









En medio de una flagrante impunidad, reportan nuevo saqueo del petróleo sirio por parte de las fuerzas de Estados Unidos - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Siria producía antes de la guerra, más de 380 mil barriles diarios de crudo, mientras actualmente im




sana.sy


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hoy :
> 
> Bakhmut - Opytno Hay alguna confirmación de que han tomado el último bloque de edificios en Opytno (suburbio exterior) y ahora están en el borde Sth de Bakhmut propiamente dicho.
> 
> ...



Decían que después de esos últimos edificios ya no quedan edificios altos en la zona, lo cual dificulta enormemente la defensa de las AFU


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Hombre si roban descaradamente el petróleo en Siria…je,je,je…estos de foro coches…



Eso no implica que haya tropas de la OTAN sobre el terreno, que tiene que ver con que roben el petróleo?? Ve, se van por las ramas, no hay argumentos, se roban el petroleo, que no lo se, pero seguramente, y eso implica que la orga esté en el terreno operando como lo está el ejercito ruso en Ucrania, pobre, pobre como argumento, están tan fanatizados que no quieren ver NADA que no sea favorable a su posición, una pena, no hay más.
*
Fanático:* La palabra fanático es un vocablo que proviene del latín “fanaticus” y hace referencia al* individuo que apoya o defiende una opinión, teoría, forma de vida, etc. con mucha pasión, mostrando intransigencia con aquellos que no compartan su forma de pensar o difieren en algo de su posición obtusa.*


----------



## Riina (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> La OTAN no está en ninguna guerra implicada directamente , y realmente es así no hay tropas sobre el terreno que respondan a la orga, o acaso salvo lo EE.UU en algún lugar de Siria están implicadas fuerzas militares de la Unión Europea o alguno de sus aliados*, eso no pasó nunca, directamente como los rusos en Ucrania NUNCA*, no busque excusas baratas que usted está entre mis foreros favoritos, saludos.



Si lo está en Siria desde 2011. El hecho es que hay ahora tropas USA en el kurdistán sirio y en Al Tanf. Hay tropas turcas actuando desde la gran invasión mercenaria de Siria de 2012. 
Aunque como tal la OTAN no envíe tropas, miembros de la organización aportaron dinero y armamento a los grupos mercenarios. Eso no crece en el desierto sirio-iraquí.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Eso no implica que haya tropas de la OTAN sobre el terreno, que tiene que ver con que roben el petróleo?? Ve, se van por las ramas, no hay argumentos, se roban el petroleo, que no lo se, pero seguramente, y eso implica que la orga esté en el terreno operando como lo está el ejercito ruso en Ucrania, pobre, pobre como argumento, están tan fanatizados que no quieren ver NADA que no sea favorable a su posición, una pena, no hay más.
> 
> *Fanático:* La palabra fanático es un vocablo que proviene del latín “fanaticus” y hace referencia al* individuo que apoya o defiende una opinión, teoría, forma de vida, etc. con mucha pasión, mostrando intransigencia con aquellos que no compartan su forma de pensar o difieren en algo de su posición obtusa.*



Turquía es OTAN, USA es OTAN…no pertenecen al pacto de Varsovia….y esto es foro burbuja…no foro coches…le veo perdido en esta guerra de IV generación…


----------



## manodura79 (5 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Os avisaba ayer sobre el Carpet Bomb, más señales en esa dirección.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316989
> 
> ...



¿Y eso lo llevan así sin cubrir para avisar a alguien? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

Riina dijo:


> Si lo está en Siria desde 2011. El hecho es que hay ahora tropas USA en el kurdistán sirio y en Al Tanf. Hay tropas turcas actuando desde la gran invasión mercenaria de Siria de 2012.
> Aunque como tal la OTAN no envíe tropas, miembros de la organización aportaron dinero y armamento a los grupos mercenarios. Eso no crece en el desierto sirio-iraquí.



Tropas USA hay aquí en la península de a miles, y?? que haya mercenarios no implica la actuación de la OTAN en sí, aunque Turquía y USA estén en el teatro de operaciones, eso no implica a toda la organización COMO SI LO ESTA EL EJERCITO RUSO EN UCRANIA, se entiende así en mayúsculas o también hay que darle color, ahora si a usted le gusta verlo así, pues ale, aivalabala.
* Ohhh, ahora veo la jugada*, la OTAN no puede con Siria, ergo, si Rusia no puede ni con Bakhmut estamos empatados*, conclusión, lo de los rusos está dentro del patrón, por ahí van los tiros¡¡¡ buscan una justificación en la comparativa inventando argumentos¡¡¡* jajajajaja, que básico, por favor, luego hablan de forocoches¡¡¡


----------



## kraker (5 Ene 2023)

Donde veis el mala actualizado que no sea livemaps?


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Ene 2023)

Joder, 9 veces la velocidad de la luz es como la nave esa, el Halcón MIlenario.


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Turquía es OTAN, USA es OTAN…no pertenecen al pacto de Varsovia….y esto es foro burbuja…no foro coches…le veo perdido en esta guerra de IV generación…
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1317015



USA y Turquía SON MIEMBROS DE LA OTAN¡¡¡ que no es lo mismo, no quiere decir que en SU actuación están actuando en nombre de la OTAN, o acaso la OTAN está en conflicto militar con el pueblo kurdo, o es un tema SOLAMENTE de Turquía??? jajajaja, ni con Bakhmut¡¡¡ están nerviosos, se nota, que mal los veo, y conste que soy pro ruso, pero NO SOY un ciego fanático, cosas de forococheros...


----------



## EGO (5 Ene 2023)

Honkler dijo:


> Y Moscú, te dejas Moscú . Menudo flipado



Moscu lo mencionas tu,no yo.

Sin embargo en este hilo si que he visto peña vacilar de que Rusia podia llegar a Lisboa con la punta de la polla.


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1317020
> 
> 
> 
> Joder, 9 veces la velocidad de la luz es como la nave esa, el Halcón MIlenario.



Siiii, a 9 veces la velocidad de la luz se pone en Marte en dos horitas¡¡¡ Un prodigio de la tecnología, ahora sí, el redactor de La Vanguardia no sabe ni lo que es la luz ni su velocidad, apenas si sabe leer y escribir y que apretando un botón se enciende la luz


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Rusia ha desplegado armas nucleares en Bielorrusia - el representante del servicio de prensa de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania Yusov


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Moscu lo mencionas tu,no yo.
> 
> Sin embargo en este hilo si que he visto peña vacilar de que Rusia podia llegar a Lisboa con la punta de la polla.



Es como bien dice usted, están los hooligans nerviosos, 6 meses y no pueden ni con un pueblucho como Bakmuth, imagine algo grande y defendido como una Varsovia¡¡¡ son un oso con pies de barro como dijo Bresknisky.


----------



## dabuti (5 Ene 2023)

*LA GUERRA HUNDIÓ UN 30% EL PIB DE UCRANIA EN 2022*
El PIB de Ucrania cayó un 30,4% en 2022. Se trata de la mayor caída anual en más de 30 años y se deba a la guerra lanzada por Rusia, según ha expresado este jueves la ministra de Economía, Yulia Svyrydenko. *El mismo indicador había crecido un 3,4% en 2021.*

Svyrydenko, que es también primera viceprimera ministra, asegura en un comunicado que la economía de Ucrania ha sufrido sus mayores pérdidas desde que se independizó de la Unión Soviética en 1991, aunque la caída sea menor de lo esperado inicialmente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

❗Francia considera su deber prestar asistencia militar a Ucrania, pero no cree que el suministro de tanques a Kiev, prometido por el presidente de la República Emmanuel Macron, convierta a París en cómplice en el conflicto ucraniano.

Esta opinión fue expresada por la ministra de Exteriores de Francia, Catherine Colonna, en el canal LCI TV.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Hace una semana, comenzaron a aparecer noticias en los medios de que el gobierno de los EE. UU. estaba discutiendo el tema de transferir el Bradley BMP para las necesidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Y el presidente Biden hizo una declaración similar. En una reunión con periodistas en Kentucky, confirmó que los Estados están considerando tal opción de suministro para Ucrania.

@milinfolive


----------



## visaman (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Siiii, a 9 veces la velocidad de la luz se pone en Marte en dos horitas¡¡¡ Un prodigio de la tecnología, ahora sí, el redactor de La Vanguardia no sabe ni lo que es la luz ni su velocidad, apenas si sabe leer y escribir



la inflación ha llegado a la velocidad de los hipermisiles pegando muy fuerte


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Y eso lo llevan así sin cubrir para avisar a alguien?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Es que los satélites yankis están ocupados retransmitiendo "Mi Gran Hermano Vladirmir" por eso no toman precauciones, es pa impresionar, vio?? Son unos boludos bárbaros¡¡¡


----------



## Minsky Moment (5 Ene 2023)

Mitrofán dijo:


> hay que decirlo varias veces al día todos los días de la semana. las escuelas de periodismo fabrican analfabetos



No solo es eso. El periodista "de raza" de otras generaciones, que ni pasaba por ninguna facultad y se formaba por sí mismo con la práctica diara del oficio, era un tipo curioso del mundo que le rodea, que estudiaba y aprendía constantemente. Era, básicamente, hecho a sí mismo, lo cuál le otorgaba cierta independencia, al menos de pensamiento. Ahora con repetir clichés, cuando no directamente consignas, creen cubrir el expediente. Pero no, el periodismo no es eso. Estamos en la era del antiperiodismo.


----------



## vettonio (5 Ene 2023)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1317020
> 
> 
> 
> Joder, 9 veces la velocidad de la luz es como la nave esa, el Halcón MIlenario.



Jrande La Vanguardia.
Alguien va a pagar caro el gazapo.


----------



## Curroesteja (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Es como bien dice usted, están los hooligans nerviosos, 6 meses y no pueden ni con un pueblucho como Bakmuth, imagine algo grande y defendido como una Varsovia¡¡¡ son un oso con pies de barro como dijo Bresknisky.



No acabo de estar seguro de que una Varsovia de país beligerante sería tratada igual que un pueblo ruso. A esta marcha lamentablemente lo podremos comprobar.


----------



## Curroesteja (5 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Rusia ha desplegado armas nucleares en Bielorrusia - el representante del servicio de prensa de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania Yusov



Kiev siempre miente.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

*La Inteligencia ucraniana dice que habrá más ataques "y más profundos" en territorio ruso.*
El jefe de la Inteligencia militar de Ucrania, *Kyrylo Budanov*, ha asegurado que es probable que se produzcan más ataques en territorio ruso, sin especificar si los ucranianos estarían detrás de ellos, y anunció que su país se prepara para una contraofensiva "más intensa" a partir de marzo.

Budanov hizo estas declaraciones en *una entrevista con la cadena estadounidense ABC News,* en la que se habló de algunos ataques ocurridos en territorio ruso, que Moscú ha atribuido a Ucrania y de los que Kiev no se ha hecho responsable.

La cadena estadounidense recuerda que el pasado 26 de diciembre se produjo* un supuesto ataque contra la Base de la Fuerza Aérea Engels de Rusia, que se encuentra a más de 1.200 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania*, del que Budanov admitió haberse "alegrado", aunque negó que su país estuviera detrás. Pero anunció que *los ataques serían "más y más profundos" dentro de Rusia*, aunque aclaró que, en todo caso, sólo podría hablar de la responsabilidad de su país en estos incidentes cuando la guerra terminase.

Y al ser preguntado por la periodista de ABC News, Britt Clennett, sobre los ataques a Crimea, península que fue anexionada ilegalmente por Rusia en 2014, Budanov sólo dijo: "*Crimea es territorio ucraniano, podemos usar cualquier arma en nuestro territorio".*


----------



## Kron II (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Siiii, a 9 veces la velocidad de la luz se pone en Marte en dos horitas¡¡¡ Un prodigio de la tecnología, ahora sí, el redactor de La Vanguardia no sabe ni lo que es la luz ni su velocidad, apenas si sabe leer y escribir y que apretando un botón se enciende la luz



Debe de ser capaz de dar "grandes saltos", creando agujeros de gusano.  

Buenos agujeros, no obstante, si que debe hacer sólo teniendo en cuenta la energía cinética en base a su velocidad terminal hipersónica. Supongo que este tipo de misiles no necesitan una cabeza de guerra convencional muy potente.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Ya eres muy mayorcita para ir pidiendo ayuda.
> 
> Coges un mapa de marzo y otro de diciembre y entenderas el concepto de la palabra INEVITABLE.
> 
> ...



Ah la bbc mira que eres risible, es proukra como era de esperar puto desinformador. Inevitable es que hayais perdido 4 regiones y las que estais perdiendo ahora de norte a sur subnormal. Crimea incluida, ve asumiendo y no te olvides el hemoal


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> USA y Turquía SON MIEMBROS DE LA OTAN¡¡¡ que no es lo mismo, no quiere decir que en SU actuación están actuando en nombre de la OTAN, o acaso la OTAN está en conflicto militar con el pueblo kurdo, o es un tema SOLAMENTE de Turquía??? jajajaja, ni con Bakhmut¡¡¡ están nerviosos, se nota, que mal los veo, y conste que soy pro ruso, pero NO SOY un ciego fanático, cosas de forococheros...



Bueno, si han aparecido por Siria hasta ambulancias catalanas…








Ambulancias catalanas en Siria: la asistencia más controvertida


A través de cientos de vídeos domésticos puede construirse el relato más cruento de la guerra siria. Su visionado puede arquear las cejas de los españoles cada vez que, entre escen




www.elmundo.es




…
te veo despistado un poco de esta guerra de IV generación, será cosa de no ir a misa de 12 los domingos….








El papa dice que se libra una Tercera Guerra Mundial "por partes" - BBC News Mundo


El papa Francisco dijo que los actuales conflictos alrededor del mundo pueden suponer ya una Tercera Guerra Mundial, luchada fragmentadamente.




www.bbc.com





Y Damasco sigue resistiendo…aunque la OTAN siga robando petróleo sirio….

Ya lo de 8chan o las fosas marianas veo que no lo frecuentas…por cierto andan por ahí unos reyes magos según la propaganda…hay cabalgata y todo…


----------



## EGO (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Es como bien dice usted, están los hooligans nerviosos, 6 meses y no pueden ni con un pueblucho como Bakmuth, imagine algo grande y defendido como una Varsovia¡¡¡ son un oso con pies de barro como dijo Bresknisky.



Ha sido una sorpresa para todos que el ejercito ruso haya tenido un desempeño tan miserable.Ni siquiera redesplegando y concentrandose en puntos mas concretos han conseguido nada,a pesar de la abrumadora capacidad artillera que han tenido.

Ucrania esta recuperando terreno sin parar,cada dia les llega mejor material y no hay nada que indique que vayan a parar hasta recuperarlo todo.Tampoco hay nada que indique que Rusia pueda darle la vuelta a esto,sobre todo si sus tropas ya son mobikis y peña reclutada en carceles(que habria que ver la que se liaba en este foro si eso lo hiciera EEUU)

En Bajmut se han desfondado.Supongo que Surokivin esta desesperado por vender alguna victoria y por eso lo han dado todo ahi.Prigozim tambien se juega el prestigio....y los chechenos me parece que han quedado como bluff y se habran vuelto la mayora a su follacabrato o estaran siendo usados como policia militar.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

*Putin responde a Erdogan que está dispuesto al diálogo si Ucrania acepta "las nuevas realidades territoriales"*
Rusia está abierta al diálogo con Ucrania siempre que acepte las "nuevas realidades territoriales" surgidas de la ofensiva rusa, ha asegurado este jueves el presidente *Vladimir Putin*.

En una conversación telefónica con el presidente turco *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, quien le pidió un alto el fuego unilateral, Putin repitió que Rusia "estaba abierta a un diálogo serio, a condición de que las autoridades de Kiev se atuvieran a las exigencias bien conocidas y expresadas en varias ocasiones y tuvieran en cuenta las nuevas realidades territoriales". *Así lo recoge en un comunicado del Kremlin*. Ofrece su versión de la conversación, puesto que la Presidencia turca sólo había difundido la propuesta, pero no la respuesta recibida.

La condición citada por Putin ha sido hasta ahora inaceptable para el presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, que se ha mostrado públicamente a favor de expulsar a las fuerzas de Rusia de todo el territorio de Ucrania.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Ha sido una sorpresa para todos que el ejercito ruso haya tenido un desempeño tan miserable.Ni siquiera redesplegando y concentrandose en puntos mas concretos han conseguido nada,a pesar de la abrumadora capacidad artillera que han tenido.
> 
> Ucrania esta recuperando terreno sin parar,cada dia les llega mejor material y no hay nada que indique que vayan a parar hasta recuperarlo todo.Tampoco hay nada que indique que Rusia pueda darle la vuelta a esto,sobre todo si sus tropas ya son mobikis y peña reclutada en carceles(que habria que ver la que se liaba en este foro si eso lo hiciera EEUU)
> 
> En Bajmut se han desfondado.Supongo que Surokivin esta desesperado por vender alguna victoria y por eso lo han dado todo ahi.Prigozim tambien se juega el prestigio....y los chechenos me parece que han quedado como bluff y se habran vuelto la mayora a su follacabrato o estaran siendo usados como policia militar.



Esta es la realidad puto mentiroso


Harman dijo:


> Crónica de una operación militar especial
> de los días 3 y 4 de enero de 2023
> 
> República de Crimea:
> ...


----------



## NoRTH (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Tropas USA hay aquí en la península de a miles, y?? que haya mercenarios no implica la actuación de la OTAN en sí, aunque Turquía y USA estén en el teatro de operaciones, eso no implica a toda la organización COMO SI LO ESTA EL EJERCITO RUSO EN UCRANIA, se entiende así en mayúsculas o también hay que darle color, ahora si a usted le gusta verlo así, pues ale, aivalabala.
> * Ohhh, ahora veo la jugada*, la OTAN no puede con Siria, ergo, si Rusia no puede ni con Bakhmut estamos empatados*, conclusión, lo de los rusos está dentro del patrón, por ahí van los tiros¡¡¡ buscan una justificación en la comparativa inventando argumentos¡¡¡* jajajajaja, que básico, por favor, luego hablan de forocoches¡¡¡



Callate ya 

pareces una puta cotorra

tu eres de los que se comeria un cagado de Biden y dirias que es un Ferrero Roche 

joder!!


----------



## España1 (5 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> ósea has acabado de mercenario en África si es que se veía venir



me uní al equipo A, que había una plaza


----------



## Alfonso29 (5 Ene 2023)

a que esperan los BOTaneros para ir a ucrania "para matar rusos" como tanto les gusta repetir como retrasados? cobardes y payasos


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

NoRTH dijo:


> Callate ya
> 
> pareces una puta cotorra
> 
> ...



Pues no es que estén nerviosos, están* MUY nerviosos¡¡¡* Nivelazo¡¡¡ Del ridículo no se vuelve...


----------



## NoRTH (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Pues no es que estén nerviosos, están* MUY nerviosos¡¡¡* Nivelazo¡¡¡ Del ridículo no se vuelve...



que te calles !! joder !!


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

Alfonso29 dijo:


> a que esperan los BOTaneros para ir a ucrania "para matar rusos" como tanto les gusta repetir como retrasados? cobardes y payasos



A qué esperas tú a viajar al frente a “defender a la madre Rusia”?
Muchos tenéis un problema de comprensión con lo que están dispuestos y las decisiones de los demás, el problema es que, en lugar de centraros en vuestra propia vida, lo hacéis tratando de que los demás hagan o acepten algo
Eso siempre termina en el desastre que promulgaos y SIEMPRE termináis llorando a moco tendido sobre esos resultados…


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

*El responsable de los mercenarios de Wagner asegura que han quedado en libertad los primeros presos rusos que lucharon en Ucrania.*
Un primer grupo de prisioneros rusos fue amnistiado y dejado en libertad tras haber combatido en Ucrania, ha anunciado este jueves el responsable del *grupo paramilitar Wagner*, cuyos hombres combaten en el frente junto a las tropas de Moscú.

*Yevgueny Prigozhin*, considerado cercano al presidente Vladimir Putin y activo comunicador desde el inicio de la ofensiva en Ucrania, apareció en un video en compañía de hombres con el rostro pixelado.

"Habéis trabajado hasta el fin de vuestro contrato. Habéis trabajado honradamente, con dignidad", declara en este video difundido por la agencia de prensa rusa Ria Novosti. Prigozhin también pide a la sociedad rusa "tratar con el mayor respeto" a estos hombres, que han combatido durante seis meses a cambio de su libertad.

*"No bebáis demasiado, no os droguéis, no violéis a mujeres, no hagáis tonterías"*, les dice Prigozhin, también un antiguo reo convertido en empresario.

Las tropas de Wagner se encuentran especialmente apostadas en el frente en* Bajmut, *una ciudad que las fuerzas rusas intentan tomar desde el verano boreal y donde ambos bandos registran importantes bajas.


----------



## Alfonso29 (5 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> A qué esperas tú a viajar al frente a “defender a la madre Rusia”?
> Muchos tenéis un problema de comprensión con lo que están dispuestos y las decisiones de los demás, el problema es que, en lugar de centraros en vuestra propia vida, lo hacéis tratando de que los demás hagan o acepten algo
> Eso siempre termina en el desastre que promulgaos y SIEMPRE termináis llorando a moco tendido sobre esos resultados…



a mi la suda rusia, me importa mi pais españa, pero me molestan los hipócritas que repiten como loros la malos que son los rusos por invadir un pais pero en cambio se la suda cuando los invasores son EEUU y sus aliados


----------



## kasperle1966 (5 Ene 2023)

*Bajmut, punto de partida de la ofensiva de invierno*
Valentín Vasilescu




Expertos militares de todo el mundo esperan la reanudación de las acciones ofensivas a gran escala en Ucrania. A partir del sábado las temperaturas en el este y el sur de Ucrania oscilarán entre -8° y -13°. El terreno estará helado y la zona de primera línea permitirá el movimiento a gran escala de vehículos blindados, obuses autopropulsados e infantería motorizada. Es la ventana óptima para lanzar una nueva operación ofensiva.

A petición de los asesores de la OTAN, en el frente de Bajmut, el ejército ucraniano ha llevado a cabo dos rotaciones de brigadas mecanizadas y de infantería en el último mes. El objetivo era suplir las pérdidas del 15-20 por cien en personal y equipos de combate. Los suplementos de personal se hicieron con reservistas recién movilizados cuya preparación para el combate se había reducido. Pero la relación de fuerzas es muy superior en el lado ucraniano, en cuanto al número de tropas de infantería. El general Valeri Zaluzhnyi es extremadamente inteligente y, si actúa con rapidez, puede ofrecer sorpresas insospechadas. Así que todo el mundo se pregunta: ¿puede el ejército ucraniano avanzar en este frente en una futura ofensiva y, en caso afirmativo, hasta dónde?

De momento el terreno intransitable ha favorecido a las tropas defensivas. No hay que olvidar que los grupos de artillería ucranianos han sufrido importantes pérdidas en obuses, radares contra-batería y drones de corrección de tiro. Y la falta de apoyo de fuego reducirá el ritmo y la fuerza de cualquier ofensiva ucraniana. Sin embargo, detrás de la línea del frente, entre Soledar y Bajmut, hay más de cinco minas de sal, en las que los ucranianos han instalado depósitos subterráneos de armas y municiones, hospitales de campaña y zonas de descanso para los soldados.

Han excavado numerosos túneles que comunican con las líneas de defensa en la superficie. Por lo tanto, lo más probable es que las unidades ucranianas prefieran permanecer en la enorme red de trincheras y fortificaciones, desde donde lanzarán innumerables contraataques relámpago e infiltraciones en las profundidades de la maquinaria rusa. Si tienen suerte, los ucranianos registrarán victorias rápidamente. De lo contrario, cada día que pase, las brigadas terrestres ucranianas perderán fuerza de combate frente al ejército ruso.

Por lo tanto, hay más de un 50 por cien de probabilidades de que Rusia tenga la iniciativa en este sector del frente. Gracias a la congelación, los rusos pueden renunciar al ataque frontal que venían utilizando hasta ahora. En su lugar, realizarán maniobras en amplias zonas, con apoyo de fuego y bajo la cobertura de fuerzas aéreas y helicópteros artillados. El equilibrio de fuerzas en tanques y aviones favorece a los rusos. En teoría, los rusos pueden doblar su velocidad de avance actual para sortear las fortificaciones ucranianas de sus flancos.

Si Ucrania gana la batalla por Bajmut, conseguirá prolongar la duración de la guerra, ya que Occidente tendrá una buena razón para suministrarle armas cada vez más modernas. Para Rusia la batalla por Bajmut significa, sobre todo, obligar a Ucrania a llevar al frente la mayor parte de sus tropas regulares y de su armamento. Los rusos pretenden neutralizarlos. Para el general Sergei Surovikin, desde el punto de vista estratégico, Bajmut es sólo un señuelo.

El objetivo de la futura ofensiva de Serguei Surovikin podría ser más amplio: bloquear al ejército regular ucraniano en el frente oriental ucraniano interponiéndose entre las fuerzas rusas. Al cortar todas las rutas de suministro al resto de Ucrania y, por tanto, el acceso a las armas suministradas por la OTAN, al tiempo que llena las pérdidas con reservistas, esta maniobra dará al ejército ruso total libertad de acción en las zonas occidental, noroccidental y septentrional de Ucrania. Allí sólo hay tropas territoriales, formadas por reservistas, sin apenas capacidad de combate y armadas de forma más bien teórica.
*Bajmut, punto de partida de la ofensiva de invierno - mpr21*


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

*El presidente turco insta a Putin a declarar un alto el fuego "unilateral" en Ucrania.*
El presidente turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, ha instado este jueves a su homólogo ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, a aplicar un alto el fuego "unilateral" en Ucrania, informa la presidencia turca.

*"Los llamados a la paz y las negociaciones entre Moscú y Kiev tendrían que ser respaldados por un alto el fuego unilateral"*, le ha expresado el jefe de Estado turco a Putin en una conversación teléfonica, según un comunicado difundido por la Presidencia turca.

El jefe de Estado turco ha intentado asumir un papel mediador en la guerra de Ucrania, en la que *Ankara respalda a Kiev y defiende su integridad territorial, incluida Crimea, pero sin imponer sanciones a Rusia* y manteniendo una buena relación con Moscú. Erdogan tiene previsto hablar en las próximas horas con el presidente de Ucrania, *Volodímir Zelenski*, a quien posiblemente también le traslade la necesidad de un alto el fuego.


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, si han aparecido por Siria hasta ambulancias catalanas…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAhhhh, era eso, la guerra de 4º generación¡¡¡ Como no me dí cuenta antes¡¡¡ (le falta lo de "perder es ganar" o lo de "bueno, es una victoria moral"     ) Tanto kirikiki de su parte, que nos viene con Siria, los turcos, los almozárabes, los indios mohave, la misa de los domingos, forocoches y demás fanfarria (sólo le falto Franco y la conjura judeo masónica   ), solo quiere decir UNA COSA, solo UNA, la cosa no va bien, cuando las excusas son TAN necesarias no hay duda de que todo va mal, en todo caso, dejamos el debate para cuando caiga Bakhmut que dicen por ahí arriba que apenas quedan tres o cuatro casas por caer y todo limpio hasta Varsovia...venga, saludos.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

*El patriarca de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa propone una tregua de Navidad<*
El patriarca de la Iglesia ordodoxa rusa (IOR), Kiril, ha hecho este jueves un llamamiento para establecer *una tregua de Navidad -que los creyentes de esta confesión celebran el 7 de enero- *en la zona de campaña militar rusa en Ucrania.

"Yo, Kiril, patriarca de Moscú y toda Rusia, llamo a toda las partes involucradas en este conflicto intestino a un alto el fuego y establecer una tregua de Navidad", señala el llamamiento, publicado en la página web dela IOR.

La tregua propuesta por el jefe religioso para que los creyentes puedan acudir a los templos en Nochebuena y Navidad entraría en vigor a las 12.00 hora de Moscú (10:00, hora de la Península y Baleares) del 6 de enero y se extendería hasta las 24.00 horas (22:000, hora de la Península y Baleares) del día 7 de enero.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> AAAAhhhh, era eso, la guerra de 4º generación¡¡¡ Como no me dí cuenta antes¡¡¡ (le falta lo de "perder es ganar" o lo de "bueno, es una victoria moral"     ) Tanto kirikiki de su parte, que nos viene con Siria, los turcos, los almozárabes, los indios mohave, la misa de los domingos, forocoches y demás fanfarria, solo quiere decir UNA COSA, solo UNA, la cosa no va bien, cuando las excusas son TAN necesarias no hay duda de que todo va mal, en todo caso, dejamos el debate para cuando caiga Bakhmut que dicen por ahí arriba que apenas quedan tres o cuatro casas por caer y todo limpio hasta Varsovia...venga, saludos.



Efectivamente, poco ha leído al chino…

…
Y sus consecuencias…


----------



## vettonio (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## vettonio (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


>



El camuflar dispositivos militares en escuelas o bien hospitales es un clásico de la OTAN…


----------



## vettonio (5 Ene 2023)

_El primer portador del misil hipersónico "Zirkon" -Perm Project 885M Yasen-M SSGN- será entregado a la Armada rusa en 2026.
Antes, a finales de 2024 o principios de 2025, el submarino nuclear se someterá a pruebas de mar.

_


----------



## Egam (5 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No solo es eso. El periodista "de raza" de otras generaciones, que ni pasaba por ninguna facultad y se formaba por sí mismo con la práctica diaro del oficil, era un tipo curioso del mundo que le rodea, que estudiaba y aprendía constantemente. Era, básicamente, independiente y hecho a sí mismo. Ahora con repetir clichés, cuando no directamente consignas, creen cubrir el expediente. Pero no, el periodismo no es eso. Estamos en la era del antiperiodismo.



El periodismo murio hace ya tiempo.
De sus cenizas nacio Twiter, tiktok, y similares. Informacion basura del "menos de 1 min" de atencion.
La sociedad ya no esta preparada para debates profundos, lecturas extensas, situaciones complejas... Una autentica sociedad zombie.


----------



## Egam (5 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> Jrande La Vanguardia.
> Alguien va a pagar caro el gazapo.



De verdad crees que la mayoria de la gente se da cuenta del error?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

Egam dijo:


> El periodismo murio hace ya tiempo.
> De sus cenizas nacio Twiter, tiktok, y similares. Informacion basura del "menos de 1 min" de atencion.
> La sociedad ya no esta preparada para debates profundos, lecturas extensas, situaciones complejas... Una autentica sociedad zombie.



Programas de televisión como era la Clave, en TVE de los años 80, serían difíciles de mirar por el español medio de ahora…no entenderían nada.


----------



## vettonio (5 Ene 2023)

¿Almozárabes?
Y eso ¿qué es lo que es?

¿Podría ser una muy personal unión de mozárabes y almogávares?


----------



## vettonio (5 Ene 2023)

Egam dijo:


> De verdad crees que la mayoria de la gente se da cuenta del error?



Tienes razón. 
Imagino una mosca en el interior del Zircón:


----------



## orcblin (5 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Programas de televisión como era la Clave, en TVE de los años 80, serían difíciles de mirar por el español medio de ahora…no entenderían nada.



Bueno ni se vería nada con la niebla de humo de tabaco que gastaban....
Iban estar los ofendiditos a rabiar...


----------



## vettonio (5 Ene 2023)

Amazon anuncia que despedirá a 18.000 empleados, 8.000 más de lo que dijo hace unos días.

Parece que el consumo está en malos momentos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

orcblin dijo:


> Bueno ni se vería nada con la niebla de humo de tabaco que gastaban....
> Iban estar los ofendiditos a rabiar...



Eso es verdad, aún se fumaba en TVE…


----------



## tomasjos (5 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> *El presidente turco insta a Putin a declarar un alto el fuego "unilateral" en Ucrania.*
> El presidente turco, *Recep Tayyip Erdogan*, ha instado este jueves a su homólogo ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, a aplicar un alto el fuego "unilateral" en Ucrania, informa la presidencia turca.
> 
> *"Los llamados a la paz y las negociaciones entre Moscú y Kiev tendrían que ser respaldados por un alto el fuego unilateral"*, le ha expresado el jefe de Estado turco a Putin en una conversación teléfonica, según un comunicado difundido por la Presidencia turca.
> ...



Deben estar casi sin reservas los ucranianos para que salga está noticia


----------



## tomasjos (5 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Eso es verdad, aún se fumaba en TVE…



Pedazo de programas. Una pasada.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Ene 2023)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Bajmut, punto de partida de la ofensiva de invierno*
> Valentín Vasilescu
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1317142
> ...



Dios mío cuanta coca circula por los tintanks eso para soltar esta estupidez, aunque hicieran eso los ucranianinos sería el fin del ejercito ucranianiano.


----------



## mazuste (5 Ene 2023)

Ucrania por aquí, Ucrania por allá...y parece que no somos conscientes que ya no hay la tal Ucrania.
Los "ucranianos" se han convertido todos en migrantes, mercenarios y forraje para el criadero imperial.
Ironías del destino: no hay fronteras, ya que "ucrania" equivale a "tierras fronterizas". lo que siempre fue.
Tierras que volverán a ser el amortiguador entre el Este y el Oeste; entre Rusia y la OTAN. Y maquinaría
que aparezca por allí será chatarrizada. Nunca se sabe...

La pregunta estúpida que se plantea, aquí y ahora, no es si el partido imperial de la guerra haría la Tercera
Guerra Mundial si pensaran que la podrían ganar. Es, si los jodidos yanquis en realidad son tan estúpidos 
e ignorantes como para pensar que pueden ganar la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Así andamos...


----------



## millie34u (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## tomasjos (5 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Dios mío cuanta coca circula por los tintanks eso para soltar esta estupidez, aunque hicieran eso los ucranianinos sería el fin del ejercito ucranianiano.



Lo que si es cierto es que esto tiene que dar un giro en algún momento. Aunque solo sea porque a ese ritmo de bajas los ucranianos se quedan sin ejército en seis meses, calculando en 300000 las bajas totales entre muertos y heridos no recuperables ucranianas hasta la fecha, en julio serían 500000 con una capacidad de movilizacion de 700000, que es mucho para un país que controla 28 millones de habitantes, y que no puede contar con los que se han ido para renovar sus fuerzas.
No merece la pena que sigan así. Lo más práctico es rendirse. Al final la frontera va a estar en el Dnieper o en el límite entre zithomir y Kiev. ¿ Y para eso tiene que seguir muriendo gente?


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Ucrania por aquí, Ucrania por allá...y parece que no somos conscientes que ya no hay la tal Ucrania.
> Los "ucranianos" se han convertido todos en migrantes, mercenarios y forraje para el criadero imperial.
> Ironías del destino: no hay fronteras, ya que "ucrania" equivale a "tierras fronterizas". lo que siempre fue.
> Tierras que volverán a ser el amortiguador entre el Este y el Oeste; entre Rusia y la OTAN. Y maquinaría
> ...



En mi opinión Ucrania será el despojo de un divorcio conflictivo, están ahora discutiendo quien se queda con que pedazo, a los europeos nos interesa la zona de cultivos agrícolas, para abastecer de granos a nuestras naciones, pero también necesitamos energía, a ver como queda la relación de fuerzas para el reparto del botín, pues Ucrania, lo poco que queda de ella, y menos que quedará será el botín de un par de superpotencias, personalmente no le veo otra salida, está otra opción, la de mantener las apariencias con un gobierno títere, que también puede ser, pero por la deuda contraída en este evento están hipotecados por los siglos de los siglos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

Pues igual hay una tregua para Nochebuena y Navidad, en las fechas ortodoxas, o eso parece…pero también los católicos/protestantes cristianos de la OTAN pueden torpedearla…








Russian Church calls for ‘Christmas truce’ in Ukraine


The leader of the Russian Orthodox Church, Patriarch Kirill, has called for a Christmas truce in Ukraine




www.rt.com


----------



## millie34u (5 Ene 2023)

Otra acerería de Azov en ciernes


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Ene 2023)

*Bajo el fragor de la guerra se está estableciendo un Ucrania una dictadura oligárquica*


Muchos aspectos importantes de la vida interna ucraniana se han visto eclipsados por la guerra, el curso de las hostilidades y sus consecuencias, el sufrimiento de la pacífica población ucraniana, los juegos geopolíticos de las grandes potencias, etc. Mientras tanto, con el telón de fondo de las solemnes declaraciones de las autoridades acerca de proteger la libertad y la democracia destinadas a un público externo, en el país se está instaurando a toda velocidad un régimen dictatorial.

En los dos últimos años, incluso antes de que empezaran las hostilidades, se cerraron en Ucrania siete canales de televisión de ámbito nacional por una decisión del Presidente y de la Comisión Nacional de Televisión, que él controla, y del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa: KRT, 112 Ucrania, NewsOne, ZIK, First Independent, UkrLive y Nash. La razón de que se prohibieran estos canales de televisión era únicamente que se oponían al gobierno y que daban la palabra a sus oponentes políticos. Su actividades se detuvieron de forma totalmente ilegal, sin que mediara una decisión judicial, tal como estipula la ley. Al mismo tiempo se empezaron a bloquear la principales publicaciones independientes en internet, como Strana.ua, Shariy.net y otras. Las autoridades simplemente suprimieron el derecho de millones de ciudadanas y ciudadanos ucranianos a recibir una información variada y desde puntos de vista diferentes, el derecho a la libertad de expresión, e introdujeron la censura en el país.

Hoy en día resulta simplemente imposible imaginar que ese tipo de información aparezca en los medios de comunicación ucranianos o se anuncie en la televisión ucraniana. Además, hay un control prácticamente total de los sectores ucranianos de las redes sociales, como Facebook, youtube. 

Incluso la sección ucraniana de Wikipedia está controlada y censurada: se distorsionan o se destruyen por completo los artículos sobre personas “indeseables” y muchos de ellos se modifican o se llenan de falsificaciones. Y se eleva a rango de ley toda esta destrucción obvia de la libertad de expresión: en primavera el Presidente ucraniano firmó las leyes y decretos pertinentes que obligan de hecho a los demás medios de comunicación a obedecer los requisitos y deseos de las autoridades.

Siguiendo la política del anterior Presidente del país, el oligarca Petro Poroshenko, el actual Presidente ha exacerbado aún más el proceso de suprimir toda traza de comunismo del país que, en realidad, es una política destinada a perseguir toda ideología y todo símbolo de izquierda, tanto comunista como socialista y socialdemócrata. Se han aprobado leyes que castigan con penas de prisión de 5 a 10 años y con la confiscación de bienes el hecho de que un grupo de personas interprete en público de himno “La Internacional” (el himno del movimiento socialista internacional).

El partido político Unión de Fuerzas de Izquierda de Ucrania (que en diciembre de 2021 adoptó el nombre de Para un Nuevo Socialismo), del que soy presidente, se ha convertido en la principal fuerza política de la izquierda y en la más activa de los últimos años. Defendimos una política orientada socialmente en interés de la mayoría de la ciudadanía ucraniana y no en interés de las grandes empresas oligárquicas, defendimos que se garantice la libertad de expresión, la paz y nos opusimos a la guerra. Al defender los derechos de la ciudadanía ucraniana de a pie y del movimiento de izquierda, criticamos duramente al actual gobierno ucraniano y nos opusimos a él. Las autoridades respondieron por medio de la represión política de nuestro partido y de otros partidos de la oposición. Se utilizó como pretexto para esta represión el inicio de las hostilidades en Ucrania el pasado mes de febrero. Siguiendo instrucciones del Presidente, las autoridades, con la ayuda de decisiones judiciales idénticas, calcadas e irrazonables, prohibieron en otoño de 2022 las actividades de todos los partidos de la oposición ucraniana, incluida la Unión de Fuerzas de Izquierda. Fueron unas decisiones judiciales tomadas en serie, en las que solo cambiaba el nombre del partido político prohibido. Carecen absolutamente de pruebas y motivos desde el punto de vista legal. A ojos de muchos personajes públicos, periodistas y líderes de opinión europeos, asiáticos y estadounidenses son obvias e insostenibles su ilegalidad, inconstitucionalidad, alevosía y flagrante contradicción con las normas y valores democráticos europeos y mundiales

El único objetivo de revestir como documentos judiciales las instrucciones inconstitucionales, ilegales y usurpadoras del Presidente era crear al menos una débil apariencia de legalidad. La adopción de estas decisiones fue el fruto de la enorme presión que ejercieron las autoridades sobre la independencia de los tribunales y de la completa subordinación de la oficina del Presidente al sistema judicial de Ucrania. Siguiendo sus instrucciones, se destituyó ilegalmente a varios jueces del Tribunal Constitucional (incluido su presidente) y del Tribunal Supremo de Ucrania, que se habían negaron a adoptar decisiones ilegales y políticas. Y hace unos días se suprimió por las mismas razones el Tribunal Administrativo del Distrito de Kyiv, cuyos jueces no tenían intención de convertirse en siervos de la oficina del Presidente.

Las autoridades de investigación, la policía, la fiscalía y los servicios especiales están dirigidos únicamente por protegidos del jefe del Estado. Además, se ha sustituido al presidente del Parlamento por otro leal [al Presidente ucraniano] y se prepara la elección de un presidente del Tribunal Constitucional que también esté controlado por la Presidencia. Se ha aniquilado completamente el principio de separación de poderes y el poder se concentra en un solo lugar: la oficina del Presidente.

La persecución de políticos, periodistas y personalidades de la oposición es mayor que nunca. Muchas de estas personas se han visto obligadas a abandonar el país y quienes no lo han hecho, han acabado en la cárcel. Se priva temerariamente a los diputados de la oposición en el Parlamento de sus credenciales de diputados, en contra de la Constitución y de la voluntad del pueblo que los ha elegido.
Por otra parte, en un Estado laico como es Ucrania, las autoridades han emprendido acciones represivas contra la mayor comunidad religiosa del país, la Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana. Los servicios especiales ucranianos, el Servicio de Seguridad, han llevado a cabo registros a gran escala de monasterios ortodoxos por todo el país, se han abierto causas penales contra sacerdotes, se han expropiado por la fuerza locales y propiedades de la iglesia, se han impuesto sanciones ilegales a jerarcas eclesiásticos y se ha registrado en el Parlamento un proyecto de ley sobre la prohibición de la Iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana.

Varios clanes oligárquicos controlan desde hace tiempo en Ucrania la mayor parte de la economía y de la riqueza nacional, casi todos los principales medios de comunicación, el poder ejecutivo, los organismos encargados de hacer cumplir la ley y a la mayoría de los diputados del Parlamento. No es ningún secreto que detrás de cada gran estructura empresarial, detrás de cada facción del Parlamento, detrás de cada alto cargo, hay uno u otro oligarca. En los últimos años los oligarcas (ucranianos que figuran en la lista Forbes) no han dejado de aumentar sus fortunas ni de controlar cada vez más el país y sus recursos, con lo que agotan estos recursos y arruinan sin piedad a la ciudadanía. Como ahora han sufrido pérdidas financieras debido a las hostilidades, han decidido compensarlas estableciendo un control absoluto sobre todos los flujos financieros sin excepción, ya sean suministros militares, ayuda humanitaria, impuestos, préstamos, ayuda internacional para la reconstrucción, ingresos de exportación, tarifas de servicios públicos, etcétera.

Para poder hacerlo se están eliminando violentamente y bajo el fragor de la guerra los últimos obstáculos para instaurar una dictadura oligárquica. Al mismo tiempo, los actuales altos cargos del entorno del Presidente no tienen el menor inconveniente en convertirse en oligarcas de nuevo cuño ni en arrebatar por la fuerza a los viejos oligarcas sus bienes. Hay demasiados miles de millones en juego y lo hacen sin el menor pudor (las recientes imágenes del jefe adjunto de la oficina del Presidente de un país en guerra y devastado conduciendo un coche valorado en un cuarto de millón de dólares no son sino una pequeña confirmación obvia de ello).

También es obvio por qué en el ámbito político los ataques más fuertes se han dirigido contra el movimiento socialista: lo explica el temor a perder el poder y la riqueza robados al país, y a la persecución legal. El régimen actual está solo a un paso de usurpar totalmente el poder en Ucrania.

En las condiciones que estamos viviendo el apoyo internacional es extremadamente importante para todas las y los ciudadanos de nuestro país que defienden la libertad de expresión y las garantías de una verdadera democracia, y se oponen a la dictadura oligárquica en Ucrania. La información fidedigna sobre la verdadera situación en Ucrania y la solidaridad internacional de todas las fuerzas progresistas pueden influir en la situación actual, pueden obligar a las autoridades ucranianas a anular las decisiones ilegales de prohibir los medios de comunicación y los partidos independientes, detener la persecución de la oposición e impedir que se establezca definitivamente una dictadura oligárquica.

*Maxim Goldarb *es el presidente de la Unión de Fuerzas de Izquierda de Ucrania, “Para un Nuevo Socialismo”.

Fuente: la web СЛС — Союз Левых Сил ha proporcionado la traducción al inglés del artículo.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues igual hay una tregua para Nochebuena y Navidad, en las fechas ortodoxas, o eso parece…*pero también los católicos/protestantes cristianos de la OTAN pueden torpedearla…*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_
Como siempre han hecho desde 2014.
Ninguna novedad._


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316225
> 
> 
> Esta foto muestra al parecer, el esperado equivalente ruso del kit JDAM estadounidense, que convierte las bombas aéreas tontas en armas de precisión actualizandolas mediante módulos de corrección.
> ...



Fighterbomber confirma en el chat de su Telegram (respondiendo a comentarios de usuarios) que esta bomba planeadora lleva en uso unos meses y que los Jojols ya la han probado.

Es una bomba FAB-500 M62 con un kit de alas que integra superficies móviles de control junto con un inercial (INS) y un sistema GPS/Glonass. Es una solución económica, algo rústica pero que esta funcionando muy bien.


----------



## notengodeudas (5 Ene 2023)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1317020
> 
> 
> 
> Joder, 9 veces la velocidad de la luz es como la nave esa, el Halcón MIlenario.



Entre esto y el tigre blanco con los getanos, yo lo llamaría la Vanguardia del Becariado


----------



## EUROPIA (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

El primer grupo de ex prisioneros que participó en la operación militar como voluntarios de la PMC de Wagner completó su contrato de seis meses y se les eliminaron todos los antecedentes penales.
/Evgueni Prigogine/
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

lo de estas PUTAS es acojonante



cualqueira que apoye que jovenes rusos sean enviados al frente para ser destripados por granadas paco en drones de aliexpress para saciar los delirios imperialistas de PUTAS y VIEJOS, o es PUTA o es VIEJO claramente

que vallan las PUTAS a robarles a los ucranianos


----------



## mazuste (5 Ene 2023)

Después de observar que en los últimos días Rusia parece haber mejorado mucho sus acciones de contrabatería,
y que está atacando profusamente las defensas aéreas de Ucrania: mucho mas efectivamente que antes, Espero
que eso signifique una mayor implicación de la aviación que, a su vez, incorporará la entrada en el juego de tanques
al por mayor arrastrando infantería hacía alguna dirección. 
Entonces, será que las fuerzas OTANicas de Kiev ya están en el tostadero. Amanecerá y veremos...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

y donde se produce la discusion de la particion de ucrania? en tu hueca calavera?



Argentium dijo:


> En mi opinión Ucrania será el despojo de un divorcio conflictivo, están ahora discutiendo quien se queda con que pedazo, a los europeos nos interesa la zona de cultivos agrícolas, para abastecer de granos a nuestras naciones, pero también necesitamos energía, a ver como queda la relación de fuerzas para el reparto del botín, pues Ucrania, lo poco que queda de ella, y menos que quedará será el botín de un par de superpotencias, personalmente no le veo otra salida, está otra opción, la de mantener las apariencias con un gobierno títere, que también puede ser, pero por la deuda contraída en este evento están hipotecados por los siglos de los siglos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Ene 2023)

tomasjos dijo:


> Lo que si es cierto es que esto tiene que dar un giro en algún momento. Aunque solo sea porque a ese ritmo de bajas los ucranianos se quedan sin ejército en seis meses, calculando en 300000 las bajas totales entre muertos y heridos no recuperables ucranianas hasta la fecha, en julio serían 500000 con una capacidad de movilizacion de 700000, que es mucho para un país que controla 28 millones de habitantes, y que no puede contar con los que se han ido para renovar sus fuerzas.
> No merece la pena que sigan así. Lo más práctico es rendirse. Al final la frontera va a estar en el Dnieper o en el límite entre zithomir y Kiev. ¿ Y para eso tiene que seguir muriendo gente?



No va ha haber ninguna redición por que hay intereses poderosos en juego que no están dispuestos a negociar nada de una potencia que se desmorona a ojos vista.

Tampoco tengo claro la ofensiva de Invierno rusa, mejor que pasen esos seis meses que estarán más blandos.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Dirección Starobel
Situación a las 13.00 horas del 5 de enero de 2023

Unidades del 67º OSB de las AFU han llegado al tramo Kupyansk-Svatovsk. Nacionalistas del antiguo Sector Derecho ocupan posiciones en la línea Liman 1 - Sinkovka - Kupyansk.

▪ A lo largo de la línea de contacto, las formaciones ucranianas continúan el reconocimiento aéreo activo con helicópteros, apuntando con artillería y tanques a las posiciones rusas. Un UAV Bayraktar TB2 se despliega desde Chuguyev, al oeste de Kupiansk, para reconocimiento y tiro al blanco.

▪ Las posiciones ucranianas fueron alcanzadas en el territorio de la refinería de azúcar de Kupyansk hace un par de días - la eficacia del ataque de artillería se evidencia en chats y comentarios en las redes sociales. Tras los ataques con misiles, las formaciones ucranianas desplegaron un punto de tiro en el complejo de educación y entrenamiento de la ciudad.

▪ Se forman dos grupos de asalto en dirección a Krivosheyevka, probablemente del 14º destacamento de las AFU, reforzados con vehículos blindados (35-40 hombres cada uno).

Las formaciones ucranianas están utilizando la táctica de las "incursiones" nocturnas contra las posiciones rusas cerca de Kuzemivka, desgastando al personal defensor. Los tanques y la artillería de las AFU están disparando contra los bastiones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Continúan los duelos de artillería en la zona de Liman. Y en estos momentos hay bombardeos indiscriminados debido a las malas condiciones meteorológicas.

▪ El comando ucraniano sigue reforzando la agrupación. En Shchurovo se ha desplegado un punto de despliegue temporal para los recién llegados. El personal del 80º batallón de división y del 2º batallón del 25º DShV ha recibido cámaras termográficas, munición y equipos de protección personal.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

En Dnepropetrovsk aparecieron los "pilares de la vergüenza".

Los empleados de una de las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar, al no cumplir con el plan de movilización (y temerosos de acabar ellos en el frente), decidieron colocar en público listas de los evasores del servicio militar ... junto con direcciones.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Dirección Kherson
Situación a las 12.00 horas del 5 de enero de 2023

En dirección a Kherson, las AFU están reconociendo activamente las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF a lo largo de la orilla izquierda del río Dniéper. Ha aumentado la actividad de las formaciones ucranianas en la zona de la península de Kinburn.

Drones de artillería y de ataque kamikaze intentan disparar contra las instalaciones de retaguardia de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la región de Kherson con la intención de privar a la agrupación rusa de suministros y capacidades de combate.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están utilizando tácticas similares a las empleadas en Izyum y Krivoy Rog. Es probable que después de apuntar con precisión a los depósitos de municiones, los SAM y las posiciones de tiro, se intente desembarcar en la península de Kinburn.

Un UAV ucraniano Bayraktar lleva varios días operando en el espacio aéreo sobre Ochakov y el estuario del Dnepr para vigilar la situación en la península de Kinburn.

▪ Los servicios especiales ucranianos han reanudado la recopilación de información sobre los puntos de despliegue de personal, depósitos de suministros y cuarteles generales de las tropas rusas en la margen izquierda en los distritos de Golopristansk, Tsyurupinsk y Skadovsk de la región de Kherson.

Ciudadanos proucranianos, informadores y grupos de reconocimiento en la retaguardia les ayudan en su búsqueda de datos. Además, los satélites de la OTAN han aumentado el número de sesiones de imágenes de superficie en esta zona.

En la sección de Beryslav, unidades del 39º Batallón Compuesto Separado del Teroboron disparan proyectiles de mortero contra posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas a lo largo del río Dniéper.

▪ Además, en el territorio de la Planta de Construcción de Maquinaria de Beryslav está desplegado un puesto de control de la 126 brigada de la TRO de las AFU, desde el que se controla la batería de morteros.

▪ En un tramo en dirección a Kherson, varios mercenarios extranjeros, en estado de embriaguez, dispararon y mataron a tres combatientes ucranianos en un control de carretera. El mando de la 121ª RR TRO está llevando a cabo un control de emergencia de los puestos avanzados.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

rusia ha tenido triple de material destruido, visualmente confirmado, solo aplicando esta logica, si ucrania ha tenido 300K bajas totales, rusia ha tenido 900K



tomasjos dijo:


> Lo que si es cierto es que esto tiene que dar un giro en algún momento. Aunque solo sea porque a ese ritmo de bajas los ucranianos se quedan sin ejército en seis meses, calculando en 300000 las bajas totales entre muertos y heridos no recuperables ucranianas hasta la fecha, en julio serían 500000 con una capacidad de movilizacion de 700000, que es mucho para un país que controla 28 millones de habitantes, y que no puede contar con los que se han ido para renovar sus fuerzas.
> No merece la pena que sigan así. Lo más práctico es rendirse. Al final la frontera va a estar en el Dnieper o en el límite entre zithomir y Kiev. ¿ Y para eso tiene que seguir muriendo gente?


----------



## alcorconita (5 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


> Otra acerería de Azov en ciernes



Se aclara el asunto del _carpet bombing _por fin.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (5 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Рыбарь
> 
> 
> Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03
> ...



Harman, ¿cómo consigues que el mapa te aparezca traducido en español?


----------



## coscorron (5 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


> Otra acerería de Azov en ciernes



Creo que la intención será la misma pero aquí no hará falta tanto esfuerzo ... Cercaran la ciudad que es bastante más pequeña o incluso sin eso les bastará con cortar el acceso a la carretera que la abastece desde el Oeste. Sería mucho gasto en hombres asaltar las minas.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan su ofensiva en la dirección de Donetsk e infligen golpes de fuego al enemigo en los distritos de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limansky y Yuzhno-Donetsky - lo principal del resumen del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques de artillería contra acumulaciones de las brigadas mecanizadas 14ª y 95ª de las AFU en las áreas de Kucherovka, Peschanoye en la región de Kharkiv y Stelmakhovka LNR destruyeron hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos, 1 tanque, 2 vehículos blindados y 3 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, el fuego de artillería alcanzó a unidades de la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU en las zonas de Hryhorivka y Serebryanka de la DNR. Las pérdidas del enemigo en esta dirección durante el día ascendieron a más de 40 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas y 3 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas derrotaron a unidades de la 110ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada y de la 79ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU durante exitosas acciones ofensivas. Hasta 60 combatientes ucranianos, 4 BMP y 5 vehículos fueron destruidos.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, como resultado de un complejo bombardeo de unidades enemigas cerca de la aldea Prechistovka de la DNR, fueron destruidos más de 40 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados y 2 camionetas.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24310









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Estados Unidos podría transferir más sistemas de misiles HIMARS a Kiev como parte de un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar.

La Casa Blanca tampoco pudo confirmar las declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre la destrucción de más HIMARS en la zona de la operación militar especial, ya que no recibió dicha información.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist

Vamos, que ya no les quedan


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Un avión de ataque Su-25 y un bombardero de primera línea Su-24 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania han sido derribados en las últimas 24 horas.

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Harman, ¿cómo consigues que el mapa te aparezca traducido en español?



_Rybar habitualmente ofrece los mapas en varios idiomas, uno de ellos el español._


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Las autoridades sectarias de Kiev han arrebatado a la Iglesia Ortodoxa la Catedral de la Asunción y la Iglesia Trpeznaya de Kiev-Pechersk Lavra.

Así lo anunció el "ministro de Cultura" de UGIL, Tkachenko. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ene 2023)

-


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo de estas PUTAS es acojonante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo ahi veo un ruso patriota, una rusa lista pero no por que fuese a conseguir muchos rublos y un ucraniano tonto, que se ha quedado con cara de ennggg?

me comprare un coche nuevo, lo conducire y lo recordare a el


----------



## bigmaller (5 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo de estas PUTAS es acojonante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso... Que vallan, que vallan.. . .


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Francia intenta sentarse en dos sillas: ayudar a Ucrania y no implicarse en la guerra

La ministra francesa de Asuntos Exteriores, Catherine Colonna, ha declarado en el canal de televisión LCI que Francia considera su deber prestar ayuda militar a Ucrania, pero no cree que el suministro de tanques a Kiev prometido por el presidente Emmanuel Macron convierta a París en cómplice del conflicto ucraniano. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## millie34u (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Aumentará la agrupación conjunta de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y bielorrusas en el territorio de la república. Así lo ha anunciado hoy el Ministerio de Defensa bielorruso. La motivación oficial apunta a las crecientes amenazas cerca de las fronteras del país.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

EN QUIEBRA


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

*Habeck, ministro alemán de economía: en las próximas semanas entrarán en funcionamiento dos terminales más de GNL.*
15:15 || 05/01/2023


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

⚡ Resumen de Primera Línea de la mañana del 05.01.2023⚡

La artillería rusa está activa en Jerson. Además del centro regional, los ataques afectaron a Stanislav, Belozirka, Antonovka, Poniatovka, Tyaginka y Berislav. (Fig. 1)




En el sector de Zaporizhzhya, la artillería rusa ha estado atacando por segundo día casi toda la línea de contacto. Plavni, Kamianske, Novodanilovka, Huliaipilska, Huliaipole, Zelenyi Gai, Olhivske - todos bajo fuego. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas lanzaron un ataque con misiles contra Vasilievka. No adivinemos por qué. El punto es la carretera a Melitopol. Al mismo tiempo en otras partes de Zaporizhzhya donde el ejército ucraniano en principio podría haber avanzado, no está activo. Y cerca de Vasilievka ahora las AFU tienen pocas posibilidades. (Fig. 2)





Frente Donetsk. Otro ataque del ejército ruso en dirección a Novomikhailovskoye. Combates urbanos en Marinka. Muy difícil para ambas partes. Hasta ahora las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas están atacando. Otro ataque frontal contra el bastión de las AFU en Krasnogorovka. (Fig. 3)




Al parecer al sur de Bakhmut, el PMC Wagner decidió ampliar su zona de cobertura. Ataque a Druzhba. Contraataques en las afueras orientales de la propia ciudad. Al norte, el PMC intenta llegar a Krasnyaya Gora. (Fig. 4).




En el sector de Lugansk, vuelve a producirse un ataque de las tropas rusas en dirección a Belogorovka. Y hacia el norte, hacia Stelmakhovka. (Fig. 5)




Vea los informes diarios del analista @wargonzo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

En cuanto a las afirmaciones del Estado Mayor de las AFU de que éstas supuestamente han expulsado a las PMC de Wagner de Artemivsk.
La situación es un poco más al revés. En los últimos días, los grupos de asalto de la PMC Wagner han avanzado en la zona de Podgorodne, en la zona de Opytne y en la zona de la mina de yeso.

El Estado Mayor de las AFU, en el contexto de las enormes pérdidas en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Soledar, intenta demostrar que la transferencia de importantes reservas (incluidas las retiradas de la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, a expensas de los ambiciosos planes de atacar Tokmak y Polohy), da algún resultado visible. De hecho, incluso a pesar de las enormes pérdidas y las reservas redesplegadas, las AFU no son capaces de estabilizar completamente la situación y nuestras tropas siguen teniendo la iniciativa operativa en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Soledar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (5 Ene 2023)

Yomateix dijo:


> De verdad que algunos viven en un mundo aparte....Ayer mismo declaraciones desde el lado Ucraniano de atacar territorios dentro de Rusia, de conquistar Crimea que es de Rusia, de matar a todo Ruso (como ya han dicho en alguna ocasión) etc etc Pero tiene que ser Rusia y solo Rusia la que haga un alto el fugo, desde la parte de Ucrania que sigan atacando a civiles o poniendo coches bomba si quieren.
> 
> 
> *El presidente turco insta a Putin a declarar un alto el fuego "unilateral" en Ucrania*
> ...




Es campaña electoral en Turquía, y parece que Erdogán tiene que tocar muchos palos pa'su gallinero.
Rusia lo sabe y ni siquiera se molestará en responder. Digo...


----------



## Mitrofán (5 Ene 2023)

todo esto lo está diciendo sin caérsele los anillos


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

La planta de energía térmica en Kurakhovo destruida el 4 de enero.

Kurakhovo es un nodo crucial en la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Destruido TPP en Kurakhove ayer.
El 4 de enero se informó de un potente impacto en Kurakhovo. Eso es exactamente lo que voló en el TPP.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Pushylin dijo que la mayoría de los heridos y lesionados en el bombardeo de una escuela de formación profesional en Makeyevka ya habían sido enviados para su tratamiento a diversos hospitales militares. El Ministerio de Defensa ruso declaró anteriormente que todos los heridos recibirían la máxima ayuda y apoyo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## millie34u (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## clapham5 (5 Ene 2023)

El clapham esta horrorizado , en shock ...temblando como un Dodo al paso de un T-Rex
Ya sabeis que el clapham esta(ba) " semi-exiliado " del hilo , en parte porque desde que dejo el curro para abrir su negocio ( un ISTJ tiene poco aguante para lidiar con escoria , companeros idiotas y jefes estupidos ) ha estado ocupado y porque esta guerra le aburre
El clapham puede tragar y aceptar el ninguneo ( como en este Foro donde la gente es pelota con el @Harman , el @Iskra y @Zhukov pero al clapham que les parta un rayo . Hola chicos  ...
Que no pusieran la Menorah por Hannukah al lado del arbol horripilante de policloruro de vinilo por Navidad en el lobbye del hotel donde trabajaba el clapham es perdonable , pero que le rebajen el sueldo ahhh no ...
Es hora de " volar " con las aguilas y dejar de escarbar en el suelo con las gallinas ...( es un simil , joer )
Vas a hablar de ti y solo de ti , clapham ?  Ops sorry , es que el clapham cuando habla del clapham se queda embelesado
Resulta que el clapham estaba configurando el turbo tax en la tablet cuando recibe un mensaje encryptado de sucontacto armenia , que por cierto esta en su 5to mes de embarazo . Zankeadla , cabrones ...
Le ha dicho al clapham que estuvo la semana pasada en El Kremlin ( nah , para un asunto burocratico ) y conocio a un descendiente de Jose de Ribas , el fundador de Odesa . Resulta que el susodicho descendiente es novio de una prima del James , su marido
Nah , que estuvieron hablando y el tal Ribas le aseguro a la contacto armenia del clapham que Rusia invadira , ocupara y se anexionara Odesa
El Plan , ultrasecreto ( bueno , ya no tanto ...) ha recibido el OK del Zar Vladimirovich I
La contacto armenia se quedo asi :  porque a ver , esto lo cambia todo ...
Que si , que si , que ahora mismo la toma y anexion de Odesa parece Ciencia Ficcion , pero si le preguntaras a alguien en 1903 si el hombre puede volar , o en 1969 si puede viajar a la luna ... se reirian en tu pu%$#a cara ...
En fin , que el clapham a vuelto a so_ñar . _
Y vosotros debeis hacer lo mismo . Cerrad los ojos e imaginar una Rusia desde Kamchatka hasta Finisterre ...llena de pelirrojas tetonas
En la vida hay que estar contento con lo que se tiene , pero nunca , never and ever ...satisfecho .
El clapham tiene tres suenos ( un atico en Pintor Rosales , ligarse a Emma Stone y recibir la orden de San Andres )
Bueno , cuatro sue_ños ...*forrarse de *_* ZANKS *


----------



## Inkalus (5 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



Joder macho mira que es de noche, no se ve nada gore pero el video es duro de cojones.Vaya mierda es morir así. .además intentando ayudar a tus compañeros heridos.


----------



## millie34u (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Un UAV ruso Orlan-10 de la variante de ataque ha caído sobre posiciones ucranianas. Dos pequeños contenedores para lanzar granadas de fragmentación estaban suspendidos en las alas del dron.

El Orlan-10 ya se ha utilizado anteriormente con este tipo de configuración.

@milinfolive


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> *Habeck, ministro alemán de economía: en las próximas semanas entrarán en funcionamiento dos terminales más de GNL.*
> 15:15 || 05/01/2023



Y más material bélico para Ucrania. Encima es de los verdes el hijo de fruta.


----------



## delhierro (5 Ene 2023)

Parece que los rusos han montado un apañete para convertir las bombas de 500kg de caida libre , en bombas planeadoras con guia satelital. Bueno esperemos a ver si empiezan a lanzarlas en la linea del frente o a unos km de ella.

La artillería esta muy bien , pero en entornos industrializados se puede quedar corta. Bombas de 500kh, 1000kg tienen mucho más poder de destrucción.









Russian Aerial Bomb With Mysterious Wing Kit Strapped To It Surfaces


Without guidance, winged bombs would lack accuracy, but could be used to strike area targets, like cities in Ukraine, at standoff ranges.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## millie34u (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Ene 2023)

Inkalus dijo:


> Joder macho mira que es de noche, no se ve nada gore pero el video es duro de cojones.Vaya mierda es morir así. .además intentando ayudar a tus compañeros heridos.



Me sorprende muchísimo, NO LO OYEN, en ningún momento.


----------



## Praktica (5 Ene 2023)

*La República Popular de Donetsk denuncia que grupos coordinados de unidades especiales occidentales viajan a Ucrania disfrazados de mercenarios*
05 de enero de 2023
В ДНР сообщили, что под видом наемников на Украину едут слаженные группы западных спецподразделений
tr der

*Un gran número de combatientes de unidades especiales de los ejércitos OTAN llegan a Ucrania disfrazados de mercenarios, en grupos perfectamente coordinados, *ha declarado el teniente coronel de la Milicia Popular, diputado de la República Popular de Donetsk, Andrey Bayevsky.

*"Los llamados mercenarios en la mayoría de los casos son miembros de unidades especiales occidentales, que en cierto modo se han "retirado" allí y vienen a Ucrania disfrazados de mercenarios. Y transcurre muy poco tiempo entre su llegada y el inicio de sus acciones: un par de meses como mucho. Durante ese tiempo, preparan y coordinan las unidades al nivel al que debe coordinarse un grupo para una misión de sabotaje o reconocimiento*. Es decir, llegan grupos bien coordinados de personas entrenadas y especializadas en este tipo de operaciones", declaró a TASS.

La semana pasada, el jefe en funciones del LNR, Leonid Pasechnyk, afirmó que miles de mercenarios de más de 50 países luchaban en las fuerzas armadas ucranianas, algunos de los cuales participaban en operaciones de combate desde 2014.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

hay mucho gilipuertas en occidente woke y menos woke….. pero no salian las cuentas para tanta mercenariez. Esta variable es muy interesante. rusia lucha con la otan ‘velada’ de momento

Lorcho prosefional-ejperto del ejercito: no sale muy a cuenta irse a ukra pues eres objetivo muy especifico. Solo el sobrecico a fin de mes justifica tanto idealisismo pero cuidao con volver con los pies x delante. La menestra Marga mirará pa otro lado y ni un mísero pin de condecoración, que seria un cante. seras desparecido repentinamente


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Vehículo blindado ucraniano destruido Iveco 65E19WM LMV con BM Hitrole Light RCWS de producción italiana en la región de Jerson.

@milinfolive


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

Praktica dijo:


> *La República Popular de Donetsk denuncia que grupos coordinados de unidades especiales occidentales viajan a Ucrania disfrazados de mercenarios*
> 05 de enero de 2023
> В ДНР сообщили, что под видом наемников на Украину едут слаженные группы западных спецподразделений
> tr der
> ...



Es la misma estrategia usada en Siria por la OTAN, no han cambiado ni un ápice el guión en esta guerra de IV generación.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> EN QUIEBRA











Russia Coal and Oil Paid for in Yuan Starts Heading to China


Russian coal and oil paid for in yuan is about to start flowing into China as the two countries try to maintain their energy trade in the face of growing international outrage over the invasion of Ukraine.




www.bloomberg.com





Y quieren venderlo a 0 dolares!!!!


----------



## ZARGON (5 Ene 2023)

Supongo que con esas ruedas, en el barro ucraniano no avanza ni 50 metros.

Macron prometió a Zelensky entregar tanques de batalla ligeros a Ucrania. Francia transferirá vehículos de combate blindados ligeros AMX-10 RC a Ucrania


----------



## otroyomismo (5 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



hombre, ser feo no es un pecado, simplemente es una desgracia para el feo


----------



## Yomateix (5 Ene 2023)

Menos mal que no tienen armas nucleares....el problema es que desde Occidente les suministran armas cada vez más potentes que nunca se sabe donde son capaces de usarlas o donde pueden acabar. ¿Cualquier arma? Eso implica muchas posibles opciones, desde coches bomba, minas antipersona (de lo que ya los acusó Rusia) o etc etc El problema es cuando los misiles terminan en Polonia, Bielorrusia....y niegan haberlos lanzado para culpar a la otra parte. Mientras, hay políticos en Europa que ven el suministrar armas de cada vez más potencia como si fuese una competición.

*La Inteligencia ucraniana dice que habrá más ataques "y más profundos" en territorio ruso*

"*Crimea es territorio ucraniano, podemos usar cualquier arma en nuestro territorio".*


*El nuevo envío de armas de Francia a Ucrania pone ahora el foco en el canciller alemán*
*"El argumento constantemente presentado por la cancillería de que Alemania no debe actuar sola ha terminado por completo"*, ha dicho a la AFP la presidenta del Comité de Defensa del Bundestag, Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann, una alta funcionaria del partido liberal FDP, miembro de la coalición de la canciller alemana. 

*Una vez más, Francia está asumiendo el papel que se esperaba de Alemania y está tomando la delantera"*, *ha lamentado Strack-Zimmermann*, para quien "la pelota está ahora en el tejado de Berlín".


----------



## -carrancas (5 Ene 2023)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Me recuerda a los informes de los primeros meses, un montón de cuentos de ficción. Típica propaganda de los 60.



bot otan a sueldo. como siempre nos trae cienes y cienes de enlaces que respaldan sus mentiras


----------



## wireless1980 (5 Ene 2023)

-carrancas dijo:


> bot otan a sueldo. como siempre nos trae cienes y cienes de enlaces que respaldan sus mentiras



Reportado por flood. Seguimos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

El ejército ucraniano está utilizando los vehículos de combate de infantería M114AS4, transferidos por Australia, en la zona de combate del Donbass.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

⚡El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, instruyó al Ministro de Defensa para introducir un régimen de alto el fuego a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto entre las partes en Ucrania desde las 12:00 horas del 6 de enero hasta las 24:00 horas del 7 de enero.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## ATDTn (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ah la bbc mira que eres risible, es proukra como era de esperar puto desinformador. Inevitable es que hayais perdido 4 regiones y las que estais perdiendo ahora de norte a sur subnormal. Crimea incluida, ve asumiendo y no te olvides el hemoal



La bbc no es lo que era.
No es que fuera una maravilla pero siempre se puede caer más bajo.


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, instruyó al Ministro de Defensa para introducir un régimen de alto el fuego a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto entre las partes en Ucrania desde las 12:00 horas del 6 de enero hasta las 24:00 horas del 7 de enero.
> #CBO
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



*PUTIN PIDE A UCRANIA QUE SE SUME AL ALTO EL FUEGO DE 36 HORAS EN EL FRENTE*


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Ene 2023)

delhierro dijo:


> Parece que los rusos han montado un apañete para convertir las bombas de 500kg de caida libre , en bombas planeadoras con guia satelital. Bueno esperemos a ver si empiezan a lanzarlas en la linea del frente o a unos km de ella.
> 
> La artillería esta muy bien , pero en entornos industrializados se puede quedar corta. Bombas de 500kh, 1000kg tienen mucho más poder de destrucción.
> 
> ...



Desde el principio me tiene mosqueado la foto de esa bomba, creo que a esa famosa foto le falta algunos componentes que no nos han mostrado.

Tendría sentido con las capacidades que le adjudica Fighterbomber.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Da la sensación de que todo el mundo ha olvidado rápidamente a qué condujeron tales coqueteos en la primera guerra de Chechenia.
Hay que recordarlo.
Sin embargo, la guerra está en las trincheras. Pero en las oficinas es la SWO, donde se puede jugar a ser noble.
Pero nadie apreciará este gesto de buena voluntad.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me





La tregua navideña es, por supuesto, una especie de gesto políticamente hermoso. Es tradicional. En el marco de la cortesía político-militar general (que a nadie le importa).​​Pero, ¿podemos dejar de jugar a las cuentas antes que los cerdos? De todos modos, no lo apreciarán.​​Tampoco nuestro bando, por cierto. Sencillamente porque todo el mundo quiere un final anticipado del SMO, llevándolo al menos a una conclusión lógica.​​Y hacer semejante gesto para esperar provocaciones de Ucrania y acusarles de ello en público tampoco es, francamente, una buena historia.​​Así que acusarán. Dirán que el Kremlin se disparó a sí mismo. Y los medios de comunicación occidentales informarán de ello.​​




Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Sobre la formación de cuerpos de ejército en las AFU

Hace un par de días escribimos sobre la próxima reorganización del ejército ucraniano mediante la reducción del número de divisiones antitanque y de artillería de cohetes (PTADn y READn) dentro de las brigadas de las AFU.

El personal de las disueltas PTADN y READN, principalmente oficiales, será enviado a la base del 239º Campo de Armas Combinadas de Novomoskovsk, en la provincia de Dnipropetrovsk (in/hr A1363).

¿Dónde se desplegarán?

El coronel Kokorev, vicecomandante del mando unido "Este" (A1314), ha ordenado al personal de oficiales de los suprimidos PTADN y READN de las brigadas 53, 54, 92, 93 y 17 destacamentos de las AFU (en/hora A1302, A0501, A3283, A0536, A0693) que lleguen al polígono 239 antes de las 10.00 horas del 8 de enero.

En un plazo de diez días, las unidades disueltas se unirán al recién creado 10º Cuerpo de Ejército (AK) en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, y algunas serán reaprovisionadas con personal movilizado y enviadas de nuevo al frente en brigadas regulares.

El Cuerpo de Ejército que se formará estará compuesto por varias unidades de las direcciones Soledar y Starobel, retiradas para ser reagrupadas o disueltas como PTADn y READn. Los 10 AK recibirán las armas y equipos occidentales más recientes.

¿Qué más planea la AFU?

El 10º Cuerpo de Ejército no es la única formación táctica que se está creando. Según el canal Finder ZVI, existen planes para crear otro AK en la región de Poltava basado en nuevas formaciones dentro de las AFU.

En particular, se están formando cuatro nuevas brigadas en la región de Poltava: la 116ª brigada en Oposhna, la 117ª en Matveevka y el 118º regimiento en Golovach, así como el 34º regimiento de infantería de marina en Komsomolsk y el 229º batallón logístico en Matyaschivka. Los agentes se forman en el centro de formación 179 de Poltava.

Se incluirán tres provincias en la zona de responsabilidad de la AK. Las tropas movilizadas están siendo entrenadas ahora, y se están instalando en hoteles e instalaciones de infraestructura civil de las principales ciudades.

Este AK también será abastecido con armas de suministros occidentales extremos. Es probable que un convoy de vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas turcos Kirpi que llega a Ucrania sea entregado a los infantes de marina de la 34ª brigada de las AFU.

Las reformas en curso en las AFU tienen por objeto facilitar las actividades de las formaciones tácticas en las zonas operativas. La creación de dos cuerpos es una prueba del sistema de mando y control del campo de batalla estadounidense.

Si el plan se aplica con éxito, el ejército ucraniano podrá tomar decisiones con mayor rapidez, cada cuerpo dispondrá de unidades estructurales de aviación de ataque (bases en Myrhorod y Dolhintsevo) y se ampliarán los poderes de los mandos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1317371
> 
> 
> El ejército ucraniano está utilizando los vehículos de combate de infantería M114AS4, transferidos por Australia, en la zona de combate del Donbass.
> ...



¿Y los australianos no les explicaron que los soldados deben ir DENTRO de vehículo?


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

1. Occidente está sacudiendo el caso del gobierno débil e incompetente de Rusia.

2. Las autoridades, tras ocho años de alto el fuego de Minsk en su haber y sus propias admisiones de que nadie iba a ponerlos en práctica, vuelven a lanzar el frenesí del "alto el fuego por la fecha". Ya ha habido treguas navideñas, pero nunca se han respetado. Tampoco lo fueron las "treguas de Pascua", las "treguas del pan", las "treguas escolares" y otras llamadas "treguas".

3. Evidentemente, es poco probable que la solución goce de mucha popularidad, incluso a pesar de los esfuerzos de propaganda oficial al respecto.

4. Una medida razonable por parte del enemigo es bombardear Donetsk o cualquier otra ciudad con proyectiles y cohetes los días 6 y 7 de enero, para que la debilidad e incompetencia de las autoridades quede aún mejor patente ante el ejército y la opinión pública.

5. Y luego todo dentro del punto 1.

En el mejor de los casos, los combates continuarán como hasta ahora.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Ene 2023)

Que dure. Es la nochebuena y Navidad Ortodoxas

*Putin instruido para introducir un alto el fuego temporal en Ucrania

El alto el fuego estará en vigor desde las 12:00 horas del 6 de enero hasta las 24:00 horas del 7 de enero de 2023, precisó el Kremlin.*

Читайте на WWW.KP.RU: Путин поручил ввести временный режим прекращения огня на Украине


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Militares rusos en la isla Bolshoi Potemkin. Como ya se ha dicho, las AFU no tomaron ninguna isla, simplemente un DRG desembarcó en la costa norte, colgó una bandera, tomó fotos y dio a conocer su presencia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡El presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, instruyó al Ministro de Defensa para introducir un régimen de alto el fuego a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto entre las partes en Ucrania desde las 12:00 horas del 6 de enero hasta las 24:00 horas del 7 de enero.
> #CBO
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



El asesor de Farlopenskyj, Podoljak, lo llamó » una trampa cínica «.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Ene 2023)

Kron II dijo:


> Debe de ser capaz de dar "grandes saltos", creando agujeros de gusano.
> 
> Buenos agujeros, no obstante, si que debe hacer sólo teniendo en cuenta la energía cinética en base a su velocidad terminal hipersónica. Supongo que este tipo de misiles no necesitan una cabeza de guerra convencional muy potente.











¿Puede haber algo más rápido que la luz? | Fundación Dr. Antoni Esteve


Cuando una partícula se acerca a la velocidad de la luz, su masa tiende a infinito; haría falta una energía infinita para seguir acelerándola y eso es algo que nunca se consigue MARIAM TÓRTOLA | Artículo original Experimentalmente nunca se ha visto nada que vaya más rápido que la luz, que se...




www.esteve.org




.

Aparte no veríamos el misil, su longitud seria cero (Contracción de Lorenz)








Contracción de Lorentz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Un problema chorra y típico de física:

Vamos calzados con un zapatilla deportivas que tienen la longitud necesaria para no entrar en un agujero redondo que hay en el camino, nos animamos tanto corriendo que vamos casi a media velocidad de la luz, las zapatillas se han acortado en L x raíz cuadrada( 1/2), pero el agujero lo ve de forma diferente, como no hay coordenadas privilegiadas podemos pensar que es el agujero el que se acerca al corredor a media velocidad de la luz el diámetro se habrá reducido a Diámetro x raíz cuadrada (1/2), no podemos coger la dos centros de coordenadas sino solo el punto del vista del corredor o el del agujero ¿Entrara o no entrara la zapatilla en el agujero?


----------



## Adriano II (5 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Militares rusos en la isla Bolshoi Potemkin. Como ya se ha dicho, las AFU no tomaron ninguna isla, simplemente un DRG desembarcó en la costa norte, colgó una bandera, tomó fotos y dio a conocer su presencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isla de las serpientes 2.0


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Entregan a su dueña ucraniana un pit bull rescatado del sótano de Azovstal

▪ Informa Ramzan Kadyrov en el verano de 2022, adoptó un perro transportado de Mariupol a Grozny y le dio el nombre de Borz ("Lobo"):
▪ ️ "A pesar de las condiciones proporcionadas, Borz no pudo acostumbrarse a la nueva situación. Día tras día, el anhelo del perro solo creció. Al ver su tormento, no nos quedó más remedio que ponerlo en manos de sus legítimos propietarios".
▪ ️ La dueña de Pitbull es una APU militar que se rindió en Mariupol y fue devuelta como parte de un intercambio de prisioneros.
▪ ️ "Creo que los animales no deben sufrir debido a diferencias políticas y de otro tipo. Devolvimos a este perro no a los militares, sino a su legítima dueña", enfatizó Kadyrov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

El Servicio Federal de Seguridad detiene a un grupo de militantes durante el intento de sabotaje de una estación de ferrocarril en la región de Cheliábinsk

Los terroristas intentaron sabotear la subestación de tracción de una de las estaciones de ferrocarril de los Urales del Sur y se incautaron en su poder de un bidón de gasolina, una bombona de gas, un soplete y otros objetos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

Alfonso29 dijo:


> a mi la suda rusia, me importa mi pais españa, pero me molestan los hipócritas que repiten como loros la malos que son los rusos por invadir un pais pero en cambio se la suda cuando los invasores son EEUU y sus aliados



A ti no te importa tu "país", sobre todo porque ese es un concepto tuyo, no de nadie más
Si te importara algo alguien no querrías para él falta de libertad
Si te importara algo alguien, sabrías que no estás solo en el mundo y que lo que "te importa" no tiene más validez de lo que le importa al vecino
Los rusos han invadido el país vecino, te gusto o no, ese es un hecho, las reacciones en cuanto a ello, son las que te encuentras todos los días, independientemente de que te molesten o no, son
En cualquier caso, si te puto importara algo España, como país, no quisieras importar a España ese concepto de sociedad, basado en la más falta de libertades, basado en el victimismo (ej que hay ruzofobia), sino que quisieras algo moderno, libre, lleno de personas que opinen distinto y que no pase nada por ello
Hay que joderse, que defender un gobierno que vive a base de envenenar opositores o de hacer pseudoreferendums....qué os habrán puesto en la comida, porque no me lo explico...


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> hombre, ser feo no es un pecado, simplemente es una desgracia para el feo



Cuando se idolatra a un genocida y le sacan siempre con la foto de la primera comunión con el flequillo y pose solemne, es justo reconocer que además de un verdadero hdp era feo, así que con suerte se les quitan las ganas de poner su foto


----------



## apocalippsis (5 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Entregan a su dueña ucraniana un pit bull rescatado del sótano de Azovstal
> 
> ▪ Informa Ramzan Kadyrov en el verano de 2022, adoptó un perro transportado de Mariupol a Grozny y le dio el nombre de Borz ("Lobo"):
> ▪ ️ "A pesar de las condiciones proporcionadas, Borz no pudo acostumbrarse a la nueva situación. Día tras día, el anhelo del perro solo creció. Al ver su tormento, no nos quedó más remedio que ponerlo en manos de sus legítimos propietarios".
> ...



Se pueden hasta morir, algo verian


----------



## El_Suave (5 Ene 2023)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Cierto, destruyó el futuro de los españoles 700 veces más.
> Y cuidado que podemos seguir con la medalla pagada en USA y el ridículo apoyando una guerra inventada.



Una guerra imperialista exactamente igual de injusta y criminal que la que actualmente apoya en Ucrania el gobierno de la Psoe.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

En cuanto al debate t.me/suverennews/690 sobre la centralización de la gestión de las empresas de defensa.
Es bastante obvio que la centralización del complejo militar-industrial es inevitable en condiciones de guerra.

Por supuesto, se trata de procesos ajenos al mercado. El MIC no tiene nada que ver con el mercado.

La eficacia del proceso sólo puede evaluarse por el aumento porcentual de la producción de productos de defensa. Si Rostec consigue aumentar la producción de pólvora y munición en las fábricas gestionadas, significa que el proceso se construye con eficacia. En tiempos de guerra, lo principal es garantizar el flujo creciente de armas y municiones que necesita el ejército. Cualquier transformación organizativa debe subordinarse a este objetivo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

*La banda de Zelensky ha rechazado la "tregua navideña". No habrá alto el fuego.*
Eso está bien.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

El Kremlin ha desmentido los rumores de que Putin tenga intención de visitar Donetsk durante las vacaciones de Navidad y que la propuesta de alto el fuego tuviera supuestamente ese objetivo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

si es tan chorra resuelvelo



Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Puede haber algo más rápido que la luz? | Fundación Dr. Antoni Esteve
> 
> 
> Cuando una partícula se acerca a la velocidad de la luz, su masa tiende a infinito; haría falta una energía infinita para seguir acelerándola y eso es algo que nunca se consigue MARIAM TÓRTOLA | Artículo original Experimentalmente nunca se ha visto nada que vaya más rápido que la luz, que se...
> ...


----------



## eljusticiero (5 Ene 2023)

*UCRANIA RECHAZA EL ALTO EL FUEGO, YA QUE "NO ES EL PAÍS QUE HA INVADIDO A OTRO"*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> *La banda de Zelensky ha rechazado la "tregua navideña". No habrá alto el fuego.*
> Eso está bien.
> 
> 
> ...



Un judío apoyado por cristianos católicos/protestantes no puede aceptar la ideología religiosa del enemigo....je,je,je....al final será como una guerra de religión....


----------



## emperador_zar (5 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *UCRANIA RECHAZA EL ALTO EL FUEGO, YA QUE "NO ES EL PAÍS QUE HA INVADIDO A OTRO"*



Ese satanico tirano de kiev no puede dejar sus ansias de sangre ni en navidad!


----------



## El_Suave (5 Ene 2023)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿Racimo es lo mismo?



No.

Racimo es un tipo de munición que funciona como contenedor dispensador de submuniciones.

Bombardeo de alfombra es bombardeo aéreo, como el que hacían los B-52's en Vietnam por ejemplo.


----------



## Alfonso29 (5 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> A ti no te importa tu "país", sobre todo porque ese es un concepto tuyo, no de nadie más
> Si te importara algo alguien no querrías para él falta de libertad
> Si te importara algo alguien, sabrías que no estás solo en el mundo y que lo que "te importa" no tiene más validez de lo que le importa al vecino
> Los rusos han invadido el país vecino, te gusto o no, ese es un hecho, las reacciones en cuanto a ello, son las que te encuentras todos los días, independientemente de que te molesten o no, son
> ...



madre mia que sartadas de gilipolleces, no has acertado ni una, sigue pensando que vives en un democracia libre que vas bien borrego, cuando vas a ir a ucrania a matar malvados rusos que quieren robarte la libertad? payaso


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Las unidades PMC de Wagner continúan su exitosa ofensiva en Bakhmut y sus alrededores.

Al noreste de la ciudad, han avanzado por la carretera Svitlodarsk-Slaviansk y han llegado a las afueras del sur del pueblo de Podgorodne.

En la propia Bakhmut, las unidades PMC Wagner avanzan en varias direcciones simultáneamente:

▪ se ha ampliado la zona de control en el área de la calle Reserva Trudovykh;
▪ la mayor parte de la calle Fiodor Maksimenko está bajo el control de los "músicos", que avanzan por ella de norte a sur hacia la planta de clasificación de residuos;
▪ la zona de la Fábrica de Yeso de la calle Patrice Lumumba ha sido completamente despejada.

En las inmediaciones de la planta hay varias minas de yeso que las AFU utilizan para movimientos ocultos, almacenamiento de BC y refugio de personal y equipos. La situación es idéntica a la que se observa actualmente en Soledar.

Sin duda, esto afectará al ritmo de la ofensiva en este sector del frente, pero no la detendrá. Según mis informaciones, las PMC de Wagner ya controlan una mina con dos salidas, el resto están en proyecto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> AAAAhhhh, era eso, la guerra de 4º generación¡¡¡ Como no me dí cuenta antes¡¡¡ (le falta lo de "perder es ganar" o lo de "bueno, es una victoria moral"     ) Tanto kirikiki de su parte, que nos viene con Siria, los turcos, los almozárabes, los indios mohave, la misa de los domingos, forocoches y demás fanfarria (sólo le falto Franco y la conjura judeo masónica   ), solo quiere decir UNA COSA, solo UNA, la cosa no va bien, cuando las excusas son TAN necesarias no hay duda de que todo va mal, en todo caso, dejamos el debate para cuando caiga Bakhmut que dicen por ahí arriba que apenas quedan tres o cuatro casas por caer y todo limpio hasta Varsovia...venga, saludos.



Qué nervioso estás. Pareces de la Otan.
Si nos hicieras caso y te sentaras a disfrutar del espectáculo...pero tu vena anglo te lo impide.
_Ejjjjj que Bakhhhmutttt es un pueblucho y no lo toman_...para qué? si en un mes más de 10.000 ucranianos y 1000 polacos han muerto defendiendo el pueblucho 

Ojalá Rusia no lo tome nunca, y a este ritmo en el 2030 hablemos de 60.000 polacos y 500.000 ucranianos nazis muertos solo aquí 
Tal vez hasta te llamen a filas para defender bakhmut. Lo que nos íbamos a reir


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Ene 2023)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Ese satanico tirano de kiev no puede dejar sus ansias de sangre ni en navidad!



Ya. Te imaginas al cariñoso y amante del espíritu navideño Hitler haciendo una tregua en el frente ruso por Navidad? Invades un país, intentas tomar su capital y luego haces una tregua por Navidad. Patético.

Putin quiere por encima de todo una tregua para negociar en base a los territorios conquistados en 2022.

Y además si los ucras aceptan la tregua, quién la rompería luego? Seguro que los rusos no. Así que Putin ya tendria otra acusación contra Zelensky. "Eres un tiránico satánico que rompe la tregua" 

Me río más con vosotros que con el Mortadelo y Filemón


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

*Ucrania califica de "hipocresía" el alto el fuego ruso.*
Un asesor de la presidencia ucraniana, *Mijaílo Podoliak*, calificó el jueves de "hipocresía" el anuncio ruso de un alto el fuego en Ucrania con motivo de la Navidad ortodoxa y pidió a las tropas de Moscú que abandonen el país.

"Rusia debe abandonar los territorios ocupados, solo entonces habrá *una 'tregua temporal'. Guárdense su hipocresía*", escribió en Twitter.

En otro mensaje destinado a la prensa, Podoliak denunció este alto el fuego ordenado unos instantes antes por el presidente ruso,* Vladimir Putin*, de "mero gesto de propaganda".

"Rusia está intentando por todos los medios reducir al menos de manera temporal la intensidad de los combates y los ataques contra sus centros logísticos* para ganar tiempo*", prosiguió Podoliak.

Además, acusó a Putin de *no tener "el más mínimo deseo de poner fin a la guerra" y* de tratar de "convencer a los europeos de que ejerzan presión sobre" Kiev para entablar negociaciones de paz, iniciativa que Ucrania ha rechazado durante meses.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No va ha haber ninguna redición por que hay intereses poderosos en juego que no están dispuestos a negociar nada de una potencia que se desmorona a ojos vista.
> 
> Tampoco tengo claro la ofensiva de Invierno rusa, mejor que pasen esos seis meses que estarán más blandos.



La especialidad de Rusia son los maratones militares. Guerras largas de desgaste. 
Cada día siguen muriendo oficialmente, y sin contar Bakhmut, 500 ucranianos y una decena de polacos.
Yo si fuera Rusia no iniciaría ninguna ofensiva ahora mismo, que pueda aumentar el ratio de muertos entre mis soldados profesionales.
Si por contra, los ucranianos envían todo lo que tienen a la picadora de carne, perfecto.

Podemos estar así indefinidamente, hasta que solo queden niños, mujeres y lisiados. 
Y entonces, que la Otan os mande a los europeos a luchar a Bakhmut. Seguro que Rusia estaría encantada.

El que todavía no se haya dado cuenta de que esta operación militar no va de territorio sino de DESMILITARIZAR Y DESNAZIFICAR  a Ucrania a la OTAN, que se vaya a leer a twitter.

Rusia de momento cumple con esos dos objetivos, y el tercero, que no es menos importante: Que la Economía aguante.
A partir de aquí, puede estar soltando doritos (que ya son rusos al 100%), durante años.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> *Habeck, ministro alemán de economía: en las próximas semanas entrarán en funcionamiento dos terminales más de GNL.*
> 15:15 || 05/01/2023



Aquí en Rusia encantados, les vamos a vender aún más GNL, que es mucho más caro que el gas por tubería.
Gracias alemanes!


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente, los ucros tienen más sentido común.
El pasteleo que plantea Putin roza la tontería.


----------



## Snowball (5 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *PUTIN PIDE A UCRANIA QUE SE SUME AL ALTO EL FUEGO DE 36 HORAS EN EL FRENTE*



Pues se la van a liar pero bien...

Si se piensa que van a respetar una tregua por una religión BANEADA lo lleva clarinete


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2023)

Inkalus dijo:


> Joder macho mira que es de noche, no se ve nada gore pero el video es duro de cojones.Vaya mierda es morir así. .además intentando ayudar a tus compañeros heridos.



A esa soldadesca les molaba más cuando mataban en el Donbas a niños indefensos con artillería...cuando violaban a los residentes del Donbas...cuando celebraban cada muerte...ahora el Karma les está dando duro.
Porque gracias a Dios, Rusia y el Karma, existen. Y en este caso, van de la mano.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Da la sensación de que todo el mundo ha olvidado rápidamente a qué condujeron tales coqueteos en la primera guerra de Chechenia.
> Hay que recordarlo.
> Sin embargo, la guerra está en las trincheras. Pero en las oficinas es la SWO, donde se puede jugar a ser noble.
> Pero nadie apreciará este gesto de buena voluntad.
> ...



Si he entendido bien, son 12 horas de tregua, no una semana.
A mí me parece bien. 

Este mensaje va para los propios ucranianos.
Recordemos que ahora mismo en Rusia hay ya más de 8 millones de ucranianos.
*OCHO MILLONES.*
Y dentro de Ucrania sigue habiendo al menos otros 8 millones, que son pro rusos, probablemente más.
Los que seguro no son prorusos, son los ucras que han huido a Europa, esos 5 millones de cobardes.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Lukashenko ha firmado una ley que permite privar de la ciudadanía bielorrusa a los condenados por un tribunal bielorruso por extremismo (léase: toda la banda de Zmagar-Kotta sentada en Polonia, Lituania y Ucrania).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Elimina (5 Ene 2023)

Alfonso29 dijo:


> madre mia que sartadas de gilipolleces, no has acertado ni una, sigue pensando que vives en un democracia libre que vas bien borrego, cuando vas a ir a ucrania a matar malvados rusos que quieren robarte la libertad? payaso



Alfonbras es el dueño de la palabra "libertad". Comparte su posesión con La Niña De La Curva.


----------



## Peineto (5 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> Amazon anuncia que despedirá a 18.000 empleados, 8.000 más de lo que dijo hace unos días.
> 
> Parece que el consumo está en malos momentos.



Digamos que se trata de un daño colateral de la guerra entre el capital financiero contra el capital industrial. Canibalismo capitalista en estado puro.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (5 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Cuando se idolatra a un genocida y le sacan siempre con la foto de la primera comunión con el flequillo y pose solemne, es justo reconocer que además de un verdadero hdp era feo, así que con suerte se les quitan las ganas de poner su foto



Con lo guapo que se ven algunos en las fotos.
Aquí tenemos a Bandera disfrutando de una tarde de verano, con un estilismo de auténtico sucnor:


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Kupyansk. Comienza"movilización" en la ciudad

Se nos informa que los "localizadores" ucranianos caminan entre los edificios destruidos, buscando a cualquiera que pueda sostener una ametralladora... La gente recibe citaciones, muchos son recogidos directamente de las calles y llevados hacia Kharkov para completar las brigadas 92 ombr y TROLL.

Aquellos que intentan evitar la "movilización" son acusados de cooperar con las tropas rusas.

Los residentes locales enfatizan que el reclutamiento forzado en las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania comenzó inmediatamente después del año nuevo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

El régimen de Kiev rechaza la propuesta de tregua temporal en Navidad

"La Federación Rusa debe retirarse [del territorio ucraniano] - sólo entonces tendrá una tregua temporal..." - dijo el petrushka (asesor del jefe del Gabinete del Presidente) de Zelensky, Mikhail Podolyak, quien el día de Año Nuevo declaró que no considera a los rusos como personas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ene 2023)

Sacado de otro hilo, y los tontiprogres, que se creen de izquierdas, todos calladitos, Stalin os mandaba al gulag sin miramiento


Jotagb dijo:


>



@EGO mira subnormal, un "rojo" apoyando a un puto sionazi. Por cierto empiezo a pensar que tú eres @terro6666 cuando respondiste esta manana, que no sabia ni poner links de twitter, dices lo mismo que @terro6666, la excusa para no leer lo que tanto os jode es decir que no pongo bien los links

@NPI estos dos subnormales son multicuentas? si lo son los voy a banear


----------



## crocodile (5 Ene 2023)

Pasteleos Putinianos ?


Putin ordena una tregua en Ucrania con motivo de la Navidad ortodoxa









Putin ordena una tregua en Ucrania con motivo de la Navidad ortodoxa


El presidente ruso ha aceptado la petición del patriarca Kirill, el máximo representante de la Iglesia Ortodoxa en Rusia.




f7td5.app.goo.gl


----------



## Peineto (5 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Ucrania por aquí, Ucrania por allá...y parece que no somos conscientes que ya no hay la tal Ucrania.
> Los "ucranianos" se han convertido todos en migrantes, mercenarios y forraje para el criadero imperial.
> Ironías del destino: no hay fronteras, ya que "ucrania" equivale a "tierras fronterizas". lo que siempre fue.
> Tierras que volverán a ser el amortiguador entre el Este y el Oeste; entre Rusia y la OTAN. Y maquinaría
> ...



Voto por el nuevo nombre de MIGRANIA.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ene 2023)

El_Suave dijo:


> No.
> 
> Racimo es un tipo de munición que funciona como contenedor dispensador de submuniciones.
> 
> Bombardeo de alfombra es bombardeo aéreo, como el que hacían los B-52's en Vietnam por ejemplo.



Es un clásico de la OTAN el arrasar el territorio con el bombardeo de alfombra….


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

La operación "picadora de carne en Artemivsk" sigue triturando a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas
Cada día aparecen más imágenes de soldados de las AFU lisiados. Según los informes de los medios de comunicación occidentales, las víctimas diarias alcanzan un mínimo de 250 personas al día. El número de muertos se clasifica para no escandalizar a la sociedad ucraniana.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me






Spoiler


----------



## fulcrum29smt (5 Ene 2023)

Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me





✈ Vídeo del vuelo de combate del cazabombardero Su-34. Debajo del ala, el avión lleva un misil anti-radar X-31P. Teniendo en cuenta que no es el primero ni el único caso de uso de estos aviones en una configuración anti-radar, se puede suponer que los Su-34 están involucrados en la supresión de la defensa aérea ucraniana.

Esto confirman las palabras del piloto: 
_"En el proceso de cumplir con las tareas asignadas, realizamos patrullas aéreas, cubriendo nuestra aviación de la defensa aérea enemiga. Como resultado de las acciones de nuestra aviación, se observa una fuerte disminución en la actividad de los sistemas de defensa aérea enemigos ..."_

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Voto por el nuevo nombre de MIGRANIA.



Tengo otros nombres mejores, que tal?
"404 Country not found, please retry the request or hit F5 again." no, este es demasiado largo, que tal....
"Sionazilandia"
"Banderastan"
Meh


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

Hoy.....


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Sobre posibles ataques de drones de las AFU en Primorie y el territorio de Jabárovsk - Análisis de Rybar y Crónica Militar

Tras el intento de ataque contra aeródromos estratégicos de la aviación, la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia (GUR) de Ucrania, con el apoyo de varios servicios especiales occidentales, está planeando nuevos ataques con drones. Sin embargo, a diferencia del ataque contra Engels, la nueva acción podría llevarse a cabo desde el extranjero y los objetivos podrían ser instalaciones del Lejano Oriente ruso.

¿De qué objetivos estamos hablando?

▪ La Planta de Aviación Gagarin (KNAAZ) se encuentra en Komsomolsk-on-Amur. Se trata de una empresa de importancia estratégica, que ensambla en sus talleres los cazas rusos Su-35, Su-35S y los más recientes cazas de quinta generación Su-57. En los últimos años, KnAAZ ha cumplido continuamente los contratos del Pedido de Defensa Estatal, entregando a tiempo aviones únicos. A finales de 2024, las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas recibirán 22 aviones, con lo que su número total ascenderá a 76 en 2028.

También hay más de diez cazas Su-35 almacenados en KNAAZ que, según los medios iraníes, Moscú planea entregar a Teherán en un futuro próximo.

KNAAZ es también el fabricante del avión civil SuperJet, uno de los símbolos de la sustitución de importaciones rusas de tecnologías críticas.

▪ La Planta de Aviación Arsenyev Progress, único fabricante de los helicópteros de ataque de reconocimiento Ka-52 Alligator para las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas, se encuentra en Primorsky Krai.

Las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas ya han perdido varios Ka-52 desde el inicio del SAO en Ucrania. Por lo tanto, la derrota de la fábrica de Arsenyev anularía de hecho la posibilidad de recuperarlos.

¿Cuál es el plan del enemigo?

Es probable que se lance un grupo de drones desde buques civiles desde aguas neutrales, posiblemente desde las aguas del Mar de Japón o del Océano Pacífico. Los buques se fletarán a través de empresas ficticias.

Uno de los candidatos más probables para tal acción es el dron chino Mugin-5, familiar para las AFU y la inteligencia ucraniana.

Otra opción es el homólogo ucraniano del Geraney, el dron Kulon. El lanzador con estos UAV puede colocarse a bordo de un buque y pueden lanzarse hasta 40 unidades simultáneamente.

¿Cuáles podrían ser los signos de preparación para un ataque?

Un par de días antes del ataque (como ocurrió en Makeyevka o Engels), los satélites estadounidenses observarán los objetivos probables, tras lo cual se empezará a determinar el vector de ataque. Lo más probable es que los satélites militares estadounidenses TOPAZ se utilicen para la observación continua de objetivos, una de cuyas características es la capacidad de llevar a cabo el reconocimiento de objetivos en la superficie de la Tierra incluso en condiciones meteorológicas adversas.

Después será el turno de la aviación de reconocimiento y de los aviones de detección por radar de largo alcance: la aviación estadounidense y de la OTAN estudiarán la actividad de defensa aérea en Extremo Oriente desde las aguas del Océano Pacífico. A esto seguirá, presumiblemente, un ataque.

¿Qué le hará esto al enemigo?

El objetivo principal de las posibles ataques no es tanto golpear fábricas o plantas de montaje, sino más bien una campaña de información.

Un ataque sembraría, ante todo, el pánico entre la población rusa del Extremo Oriente. En el contexto de la confrontación político-militar con el bloque de la OTAN será una evaluación realista de la preparación de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas para defender sus fronteras orientales.

Además, tal acción significaría la destrucción demostrable o al menos el daño de algunos de los cazas más nuevos destinados a Irán, y dejaría fuera de servicio durante algún tiempo las instalaciones de producción de KNAAZ.

Si la Misión Especial de Observación y los responsables occidentales de Ucrania deciden lanzar este ataque y éste no es detectado y repelido, otros objetivos estratégicos, como la base de submarinos de Vilyuchinsk o los aeródromos militares rusos, podrían ser atacados en el futuro.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Jotagb (5 Ene 2023)

Vladimir Putin ordenó introducir un alto el fuego a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto entre las partes en Ucrania desde las 12:00 hora de Moscú del 6 de enero hasta las 24:00 del 7 de enero, informó el Kremlin.

Anteriormente, el patriarca Kirill hizo una propuesta similar, aunque antes de eso se había pronunciado repetidamente en apoyo del Nuevo Orden Mundial.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## terro6666 (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Sacado de otro hilo, y los tontiprogres, que se creen de izquierdas, todos calladitos, Stalin os mandaba al gulag sin miramiento
> 
> 
> @EGO mira subnormal, un "rojo" apoyando a un puto sionazi. Por cierto empiezo a pensar que tú eres @terro6666 cuando respondiste esta manana, que no sabia ni poner links de twitter, dices lo mismo que @terro6666, la excusa para no leer lo que tanto os jode es decir que no pongo bien los links
> ...



Ya han entrado en Bakmut? Me abuuurroooo


----------



## crocodile (5 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



Les tomaron el pelo en 1990, se lo volvieron a tomar en 2014 y se lo volverán a tomar ahora si no cambia la cúpula.


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ya han entrado en Bakmut? Me abuuurroooo



seguro que tú viste el mapita de Harman a tu clon @EGO verdad que si? no oigo a las nenazas no se les escucha


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

"Os masticaremos en el silencio cantarín de la noche ucraniana", el secretario del NSDC dice que Kiev no negociará ninguna tregua navideña con Rusia









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

*Las fuerzas de las AFU pierden un batallón a la semana en Bakhmut*: lo principal

Se ha registrado un aumento exponencial de las pérdidas de personal en siete brigadas de las AFU que reciben refuerzos en Bakhmut desde el 22 de diciembre. Según la Crónica Militar, el mayor número de muertos y heridos graves se ha registrado en el este y el noreste de la ciudad. La 61ª Brigada de Infantería, la 24ª Brigada Mecanizada y la 57ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada están sufriendo grandes pérdidas tras el inicio de los combates en los límites de la ciudad y el uso de antiguas posiciones previamente bombardeadas para alojar a los refuerzos.

Estas formaciones han recibido la orden de detener el asalto a la ciudad del PMC Wagner cerca del pueblo de Podgorodne, las calles Lumumba y Shchedra, así como en la parte noreste de la carretera T-1302. Debido al denso fuego de artillería y a la destrucción de la mayor parte de las posiciones previamente ocupadas, las AFU colocan radares de contrabatería AN/TPQ-50 en los tejados de edificios de varias plantas, pero son destruidos por el fuego de las municiones de PTRC y los drones Lancet.

Según Crónica Militar, desde el 20 de diciembre se ha establecido fuego directo de artillería de gran calibre sobre la sección suburbana de las calles Mariupolskaya y Yuzhnaya, lo que ha provocado que las AFU adopten posiciones defensivas, replegándose gradualmente hacia las zonas residenciales.

En el sur de Bakhmut, tres batallones de las brigadas mecanizadas 30ª y 53ª de las AFU, así como unidades del 109º Batallón de Defensa Territorial y de los batallones Sheikh Mansur y de la Legión Georgiana, fueron expulsados casi por completo de Opytne y Kleshcheevka por el PMC Wagner. La 63ª Brigada Mecanizada y la 71ª Brigada Jaeger de las AFU también han registrado grandes pérdidas desde el 25 de diciembre.

Las pérdidas totales de estas formaciones por las acciones de Wagner en muertos y heridos graves cada semana ascienden al menos a 850 personas, lo que equivale a un batallón del ejército. La gran mayoría de los muertos y heridos graves desde el 20 de diciembre han sido combatientes movilizados sin experiencia de combate previa.

Al mismo tiempo el número diario de víctimas no disminuye y supera el centenar en algunas zonas.

☠Suscribirse a Crónica de Guerra


----------



## terro6666 (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> seguro que tú viste el mapita de Harman a tu clon @EGO verdad que si? no oigo a las nenazas no se les escucha



Responde a la pregunta zorra.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre los aspectos más destacados de la operación militar especial de Rusia en Ucrania a partir de las 20.38 hora de Moscú 05.01.2023 específicamente para el canal Voenkor Kotenok Z @voenkorKotenok:

1.
Dirección Avdiivka.

La lucha por Vodyanoye y Pervomayskoye continúa.
También hay combates por las fortificaciones cerca de Nevelskoye. El ritmo de avance es bajo.

2.
Dirección Mariinskoye.

Los combates continúan en la parte occidental de la ciudad. Se lucha por todas las casas. Se han desplegado en Marinka reservas adicionales de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas de la dirección de Zaporizhzhia.

3.
Dirección Ugledar.

No hay cambios en la línea Novomikhailovka-Pavlovka.
No hay acciones ofensivas significativas en dirección a Ugledar. El frente ha tomado aquí un carácter posicional, así como en la zona cercana a Velyka Novoselka.

4.
Dirección Zaporizhzhya.

Después de que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas ocuparan Dorozhnyanka, al sur de Huliaipil, los combates continúan aquí de forma posicional.
El enemigo retiró una parte de sus fuerzas de la dirección de Zaporizhzhya, por lo que la capacidad ofensiva de las AFU se ve algo reducida aquí. Al mismo tiempo, el enemigo sigue atacando las infraestructuras con el fin de perturbar la logística de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa en la zona de Polohy-Tokmak.

5.
Dirección Kherson.

En general, hace tiempo que el frente se ha estabilizado a lo largo del Dniéper y, de alguna manera, aquí no hay cambios. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han confirmado hoy que mantienen el control sobre la isla Bolshoy Potemkin.

6.
Dirección Artemivskoye.

La PMC de Wagner continúa avanzando sobre Podgorodne, alcanzando las afueras del asentamiento.
Los combates continúan en las afueras de Kleshcheyevka, en la parte central de Opytne y en la zona industrial al este de Artemivsk. También hay avances en los barrios del sureste de la ciudad.
El enemigo sigue acumulando fuerzas cerca de Artemivsk para rotar a las destrozadas brigadas de las AFU, que han perdido parcialmente su eficacia en combate tras intensos combates.

7.
Dirección Soledar.

Hay un avance significativo hacia las minas de sal de la ciudad, facilitado tanto por una ofensiva desde Yakovlevka hacia las afueras del norte de la ciudad y la carretera Seversk-Soledar, como por una ofensiva desde Bakhmutsky, que llevó a la captura de la estación Dekonskaya. Continúan los combates obstinados cerca de Belogorovka y Sporny.
En el tramo de Seversk no hay cambios particulares.

8.
Dirección Svatov.

El enemigo sigue atacando en dirección a Kremenna, pero aún no ha podido lograr resultados significativos.
La apuesta principal era la captura de Chervonopopovka, pero sigue bajo el control de nuestras tropas.
Continúan los combates por Novoselovskoye, así como cerca de Makiivka y Kuzemivka. Aunque el frente aquí es de naturaleza posicional, ambos bandos están dispuestos a luchar por la iniciativa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Responde a la pregunta zorra.



el mapa puesto por Harman que he citado a tu clon es la respuesta: ningun avance ukra, jolagranputa


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (5 Ene 2023)

Un alto al fuego sería una excelente noticia, los bravos soldados de ambos lados se merecen un respiro


----------



## crocodile (5 Ene 2023)

otroyomismo dijo:


> hombre, ser feo no es un pecado, simplemente es una desgracia para el feo



Parece Nosferatu el Nazi.


----------



## crocodile (5 Ene 2023)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Un alto al fuego sería una excelente noticia, los bravos soldados de ambos lados se merecen un respiro



Los ukro otanicos no van a respetar ninguna tregua.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

Algunos por aqui siguen sin entender que Rusia solo entiende un lenguaje: el de la violencia y la derrota militar. Validar sus acciones con concesiones solo va a incitar que sigan interviniendo cuando se vean en posición de hacerlo, desestabilizando toda Europa.

La política de apaciguamiento falló con Alemania en los años 30 y con la propia Rusia tras los acuerdos del 91 y del 94 con Ucrania. Rusia no va a parar porque se le den lo que ellos consideran migajas.

O te rindes a ellos o los derrotas. NO HAY MÁS.


----------



## terro6666 (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> el mapa puesto por Harman que he citado a tu clon es la respuesta: ningun avance ukra, jolagranputa



Eso díselo a este.


----------



## weyler (5 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Los ukro otanicos no van a respetar ninguna tregua.



pues claro, no puede haber guerra mientras el invasor este en tu casa, hay que luchar sin parar hasta expulsar a los turcochinos


----------



## Tierra Azul (5 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Eso díselo a este.



Hablando en ruso, eso, para que nadie se entere de que habla verdad, jolagranputa?
"Parece..." lo que parece es un gilipollas, pronazi, procovidiota (hay un post suyo Pegasus on Twitter: "@perezreverte Me quedo con la despedida de mis Espartanos del #GAR al Teniente Coronel Gayoso fallecido por #coronavirus No se seremos perfectos, yo personalmente prefiero un acto como este, donde el afecto y el cariño que se procesaba quede latente en mi familia para siempre. https://t.co/aVSWg37naq" / Twitter ) como tu. A saber que esta diciendo el tio este, y por las caras no dice nada de lo que comenta el imbécil de Pegasus. Vete a tomar por culo sionazi


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (5 Ene 2023)

terro6666 dijo:


> Ya han entrado en Bakmut? Me abuuurroooo



Tú si que aburres y no aportas nada


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Ene 2023)

Me parece que no corresponder el alto el fuego unilateral de los rusos no se verá con buenos ojos, aunque la retórica sea esta

_Biden dice que Putin solo busca un alto el fuego navideño en Ucrania para "encontrar algo de oxígeno"_





En la cabalgata de Madrit por RTVE, hace un rato, la chica que tiene el micro dijo toda contenta que había una buena noticia, un alto el fuego navideño y tal y cual… Difícil vender que no se dejen de pegar tiros 36 horas.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

De hecho, Estados Unidos y Alemania se rieron abiertamente de la propuesta de Putin de una "tregua navideña". Biden lo interpretó abiertamente como un signo de debilidad de Putin.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

El Secretario General de la ONU ha disuelto la comisión de la ONU encargada de esclarecer los hechos del bombardeo de la colonia con prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en Yelenivka.

Esta comisión no dio ni podía dar a luz nada inteligible, porque no podía decir abiertamente que fueron las fuerzas armadas ucranianas las que bombardearon la colonia con sus propios prisioneros de guerra. Por las mismas razones que el OIEA no puede decir que las AFU bombardean la central nuclear y la OPCW no puede admitir que los militantes organizan ataques químicos en Duma.

De hecho, la comisión de la ONU se utilizó simplemente para profanar la investigación, lo cual era totalmente de esperar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Terminators" rusos únicos luchan activamente en el frente cerca de Svatovo
Los vehículos de apoyo de tanques (BMPT) "Terminator" de la ZVO realizan 2-3 salidas al día como parte de sus tareas en el frente de Svatove en Donbass. El comandante y los miembros de la tripulación informaron a RIAN sobre los detalles del trabajo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

weyler dijo:


> pues claro, no puede haber guerra mientras el invasor este en tu casa, hay que luchar sin parar hasta expulsar a los turcochinos



Habría que intensificar la contraofensiva durante ese periodo. Y por supuesto no contestar la solicitud o responder "sí repito no". 

Rusia se caracteriza por nunca cumplir sus acuerdos, es mejor evitar cualquier compromiso con ellos. Es más, si Ucrania está ya preparada (cuesta tiempo y medios), es la ventana de ataque a Moscú que tanto pregonan los propios rusos que se está organizando. 

El ejército ruso ha atacado de modo sistemático la infraestructura energética ucraniana, apaga Moscú y verás la risa que les da.


----------



## Peineto (5 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Francia intenta sentarse en dos sillas: ayudar a Ucrania y no implicarse en la guerra
> 
> La ministra francesa de Asuntos Exteriores, Catherine Colonna, ha declarado en el canal de televisión LCI que Francia considera su deber prestar ayuda militar a Ucrania, pero no cree que el suministro de tanques a Kiev prometido por el presidente Emmanuel Macron convierta a París en cómplice del conflicto ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Es más que evidente. Francia no ha roto un plato en toda su Historia.


----------



## Harman (5 Ene 2023)

Pushylin sobre el alto el fuego. Para los que esperaban aclaraciones sobre posibles prohibiciones de abrir fuego.

*¡Un alto el fuego está fuera de discusión!*

_La decisión de nuestro Presidente, como hombre ortodoxo, se aplica a los ortodoxos que necesitan ir a la iglesia y asistir a los servicios el día de Navidad.
Por razones obvias, no consideramos ortodoxos a los dirigentes del resto de Ucrania.

Por lo tanto.
La decisión es sobre un alto el fuego o una acción ofensiva por nuestra parte.

Pero esto no significa que no vayamos a responder a las provocaciones del enemigo.

O dar al enemigo cualquier oportunidad durante estas horas festivas para mejorar sus posiciones en la línea de contacto._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Ene 2023)

Captura porque lo borrará  





Alucinante el nivelón de la gente


----------



## Yomateix (5 Ene 2023)

Están pidiendo en medios y políticos varios un alto al fuego por ser navidad.....Putin ordena un alto el fuego (que no hay por donde coger porque la otra parte va a seguir atacando) pues critican a Putin por parar de atacar dos días (Bueno 36 horas) De hecho desde Berlín han sido los primeros en salir a criticarlo.....cuando van a criticar hagas lo que hagas y cuando solo lo vas a cumplir tú....no le veo el menor sentido. No dejan de sorprenderme estas acciones tan absurdas por parte de Rusia, parecen más empeñados en dar una imágen de cara a otros paises que en hacer lo posible para que todo termine lo antes posible. Por supuesto, si desde Ucrania los atacan y devuelven el fuego, también los criticarán por ello por no dejarse disparar y matar sin hacer nada....lo dicho, no hay por donde cogerlo.

*El llamado alto el fuego no traerá "ni libertad ni seguridad", dice Berlín

Biden cree que Putin busca «algo de oxígeno» con su propuesta de alto el fuego de 36 horas*


----------



## Peineto (5 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> El Secretario General de la ONU ha disuelto la comisión de la ONU encargada de esclarecer los hechos del bombardeo de la colonia con prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en Yelenivka.
> 
> Esta comisión no dio ni podía dar a luz nada inteligible, porque no podía decir abiertamente que fueron las fuerzas armadas ucranianas las que bombardearon la colonia con sus propios prisioneros de guerra. Por las mismas razones que el OIEA no puede decir que las AFU bombardean la central nuclear y la OPCW no puede admitir que los militantes organizan ataques químicos en Duma.
> 
> ...



Sigo a la espera de la disolución de la ONU y organismos anexos.


----------



## kikepm (5 Ene 2023)

Pues he ignorado a Argentium y a Visaman por pesados. Sus "aportaciones" cada vez suponían más ruido, y la verdad que me ha quedado un hilo bastante guapo, tras quitar a varios OTANeros en los días pasados.

Insto a otros foreros de bien a ignorar más, no digo a estos dos, cada cual es libre de leer lo que quiera, pero al menos no dar tanta respuesta que no tiene sentido en un hilo que trata de LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA.


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Ene 2023)

Yo si fuese Super Zelensky le concedería a putin la tregua y después ordenaría arrasar los cuarteles de los mobilizados con HIMARS mientras comen polvorones.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

*Rusia ha desplegado sus armas nucleares en Crimea y Bielorrusia.
*
Putin considera estos territorios para provocaciones nucleares, los ocupantes tienen varios tipos de portadores de armas nucleares - Defence Intelligence of Ukraine 

“Toda esta información está siendo rastreada, hay inteligencia, entonces esto no será una sorpresa”, agregó.


----------



## Peineto (5 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es la misma estrategia usada en Siria por la OTAN, no han cambiado ni un ápice el guión en esta guerra de IV generación.



Por eso el nombramiento del general Surovikin para saludarles atentamente.


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Ene 2023)

Debo de estar paranoico, estoy montando una web y entre varias pruebas tengo subido un articulo de voltaire.net sobre Zelensky,
Los intentos de intrusión son diarios, la mayoría intenta entrar por el programa phpMyAdmin, (aviso a navegantes) un programa que no tengo instalado, pero hay ataques más sofisticados, el caso es que por ahora no he recibido aviso de intrusión pero como cada intento de intrusión la web captura la IP, rebuscando las IP que me atacaban me encontré con una de la que descargue el siguiente documento:

situatie-site-uri-cu-activitate-in-contextul-crizei-ucraina-rusia-plus-adrese-ip-specifice-utilizate-in-atacuri-malware-03-05-2022.pdf




Ni la web, ni la IP mía aparecen, también el documento es algo antiguo .. acojonado me tienen  los rumanos, pero supongo que hay de otros países, una me remite a un organismo de Indonesia, lo que se entera uno por internet.

No encuentro la IP del atacante o ya han cerrado el bug que me permitió entrar en su web.

P.S.: Burbuja.info tampoco aparece.


----------



## Peineto (5 Ene 2023)

ZARGON dijo:


> Supongo que con esas ruedas, en el barro ucraniano no avanza ni 50 metros.
> 
> Macron prometió a Zelensky entregar tanques de batalla ligeros a Ucrania. Francia transferirá vehículos de combate blindados ligeros AMX-10 RC a Ucrania



Le faltan unas placas solares para hacerlo más potente.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

Los rusos


emperador_zar dijo:


> Ese satanico tirano de kiev no puede dejar sus ansias de sangre ni en navidad!



Los rusos no dejaron de bombardear el 24 de diciembre…


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

de donde salen tantas putas?



rejon dijo:


> Esta es la "cantante rusa" Chicherina.
> La guerra para ella es la verdadera libertad.
> El rostro y las amenazas de una verdadera fanática fascista del "mundo ruso".


----------



## wireless1980 (5 Ene 2023)

El_Suave dijo:


> Una guerra imperialista exactamente igual de injusta y criminal que la que actualmente apoya en Ucrania el gobierno de la Psoe.



¿Esta respuesta random a que viene? ¿Vas a hacer un repaso de historia o algo? O necesitas hacer la cocktelera?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

*Ucrania dice que habrá tregua cuando Rusia abandone los territorios ocupados.*
Kiev asegura, en respuesta al anuncio de un alto el fuego navideño por parte de Moscú, que sólo* habrá una "tregua temporal"* una vez que Rusia abandone los territorios ocupados.


----------



## arriondas (5 Ene 2023)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Captura porque lo borrará
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1317588
> 
> ...



Con ver los tuits de gente como Martín Tuitero ya queda bien claro ese nivel.


----------



## kasperle1966 (5 Ene 2023)

*Sobre la centralización del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio

*
Centralización del complejo militar-industrial ruso: un riesgo o una solución a los problemas de equipamiento del ejército

Tras el anuncio del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio sobre la necesidad de aumentar (t.me/suverennews/682 ) la producción de pólvoras y municiones, se anunciaron noticias sobre la reorganización de diez empresas de defensa relacionadas de un modo u otro con esta industria.

Todas ellas pasarán de ser empresas del gobierno federal a sociedades anónimas (todas las acciones seguirán siendo propiedad del Estado), y la gestión de las empresas se transferirá a Rostec.

De hecho, se trata de centralizar la gestión de la industria bajo el control de una única organización. La consolidación de las empresas de defensa en grandes corporaciones es una tendencia internacional. Por ejemplo, en Estados Unidos, en lugar de los 51 contratistas generales que quedaron tras la Guerra Fría, el Pentágono trabaja ahora con sólo cinco.

"En un principio, Rostec se creó precisamente para aunar los esfuerzos de decenas de empresas dispares del complejo militar-industrial con el fin de evitar el "doble trabajo" y poder concentrar los esfuerzos en desarrollos prometedores que requieren esfuerzos coordinados y recursos sustanciales. La empresa estatal ha tenido éxitos y fracasos en el camino, pero en general el Gobierno reconoce que la experiencia ha sido positiva.

La consolidación ayudará a simplificar la cooperación entre las partes de la cadena de suministro. Pero la corporación también se enfrenta a varias tareas alternativas con prioridad comparable, por lo que no hay razón para esperar que la corporación estatal "se arranque el corazón" de equipos y especialistas en favor de la producción de municiones.

¿Servirá la reorganización para impulsar la producción sin medidas adicionales? La cuestión es discutible, pero esperemos que no sea la única medida prevista por el Gobierno.

t.me/suverennews/690

En cuanto al debate t.me/suverennews/690 sobre la centralización de la gestión de las empresas de defensa.
Es evidente que, en condiciones de guerra, la centralización del MIC es inevitable. Huelga decir que se trata de procesos no mercantiles. El complejo militar-industrial no tiene nada que ver con el mercado (aunque desde los "santos 90" intenten convencerte de lo contrario).

La eficacia del proceso sólo puede evaluarse por el aumento porcentual de la producción de defensa. Si Rostec hace frente a los problemas de aumento de la producción de la misma pólvora y proyectiles en las empresas gestionadas, significa que el proceso se construye con eficacia. En tiempos de guerra, lo principal es garantizar el flujo creciente de armas y municiones que necesita el ejército. Cualquier transformación organizativa debe subordinarse a este objetivo.
t.me/boris_rozhin/74512

*О централизации ВПК*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Ene 2023)

Cosas que leo por ahí:


Los yankis enviarán “docenas” de Bradley de infantería (se dice que 50 unidades).
Supongo que M2A2, porque el M2A3 es demasiado nuevo, cargadito de sistemas punteros que no querrán arriesgar a ingeniería inversa, y el M2A1 no sé si sigue en servicio.


Los alemanes enviarán Marder, supongo que poquitos, porque los planes de sustituirlos por el Puma parece que van de puta pena.
wiki_ - El 18 de diciembre de 2022, se publicó en la edición en línea de Der Spiegel que ninguna de las 18 unidades destinadas a prestar servicio en misiones de la OTAN en 2023 había superado las pruebas de operabilidad, quedando todos los vehículos inviables para el servicio.[8][9][7]




edit _

Alemania se suma a USA y enviará Patriot


----------



## Red Star (5 Ene 2023)

kikepm dijo:


> Pues he ignorado a Argentium y a Visaman por pesados. Sus "aportaciones" cada vez suponían más ruido, y la verdad que me ha quedado un hilo bastante guapo, tras quitar a varios OTANeros en los días pasados.
> 
> Insto a otros foreros de bien a ignorar más, no digo a estos dos, cada cual es libre de leer lo que quiera, pero al menos no dar tanta respuesta que no tiene sentido en un hilo que trata de LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA.



Yo también hice lo mismo hace unos días. A Visaman lo metí en la nevera hace tiempo, aunque luego lo saqué. Pero como sigue sin aportar nada al hilo, más que comentarios chorra sin sentido y parece que sólo habla por hablar, pues de nuevo a la nevera.


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los rusos
> 
> Los rusos no dejaron de bombardear el 24 de diciembre…



El 24 de Diciembre no tiene ningún significado en el mundo Ortodoxo, como tampoco lo tiene el 7 de Enero aquí.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

Se acaba de filtrar en las redes, el video con la reconstrucción infográfica del ataque y posterior masacre de orcos en Makiivka. Se puede ver con gran fidelidad y realismo, el desarrollo de los acontecimientos:


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Ene 2023)

Simo Hayha dijo:


> Yo si fuese Super Zelensky le concedería a putin la tregua y después ordenaría arrasar los cuarteles de los mobilizados con HIMARS mientras comen polvorones.



Tu no eres Zelensky, solo eres un goy pataleando en un foro.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (5 Ene 2023)

Tu con tu anglocentrismo a veces sacas la incultura que tienes a relucir...

Navidad Ortodoxa 2023


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El 24 de Diciembre no tiene ningún significado en el mundo Ortodoxo, como tampoco lo tiene el 7 de Enero aquí.



Ellos ya han decidido que no iba a ser asi
Lo que no puedes es pretender que solo se cumplan tus condiciones, si quieres ganar por fuerza, hazlo, pero Ucrania ya decidió, eso es lo que muchos no entendéis (y sobre todo, no entienden en el Kremlin)
Pero da igual, no habrá alto el fuego en la practica


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

Pues si,las sanciones si funcionan. Otra cosa que a los ojos de un occidental, no lo observas. Digamos de otra manera, a ti cómo particular te afectaría de inmediato, un Estado dispone de mas medios, que también se acaban. 

Simplemente es un proceso más largo, pero la sanciones funcionan, que no te quepa ninguna duda.


----------



## Nicors (5 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> *Ucrania dice que habrá tregua cuando Rusia abandone los territorios ocupados.*
> Kiev asegura, en respuesta al anuncio de un alto el fuego navideño por parte de Moscú, que sólo* habrá una "tregua temporal"* una vez que Rusia abandone los territorios ocupados.



Grande Ucrania


----------



## El_Suave (5 Ene 2023)

A tomar por culo, y ya te metes la coctelera random, mamón.


----------



## Simo Hayha (5 Ene 2023)

Alemania felicita la navidad hortodoxa a putin con el anuncio del envío de tanques ligeros Marder y baterías Patriots a Ucrania.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

*El jefe de los servicios de Inteligencia de Ucrania afirma que Putin tiene cáncer y no le queda mucho tiempo de vida.*

El jefe de los servicios de Inteligencia militar de Ucrania, Kirilo Budanov, ha afirmado este miércoles que el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, está enfermo de cáncer y ha asegurado que al mandatario no le queda mucho tiempo de vida.

"Por supuesto. Ha estado enfermo durante mucho tiempo", ha contestado ante una pregunta sobre el estado de salud del mandatario ruso durante una entrevista con la cadena ABC recogida por la agencia de noticias Ukrinform.

El estado de salud de Putin ha sido motivo de especulación desde hace meses después de que se le haya visto en varias comparecencias públicas con aparentes problemas de movilidad, unas sospechas que resurgieron especialmente tras el encuentro que mantuvo en el Kremlin con el presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, en febrero.

De hecho, el jefe de la CIA, William Burns, afirmó ya en julio que no hay pruebas que sugieran que Putin está enfermo. "Por lo que puedo decir, está demasiado sano", dijo entonces Burns durante el Foro de Seguridad de Aspen antes de agregar que sus valoraciones "no suponen un juicio de (los servicios de) Inteligencia".

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...104210409.html


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

donde está el soplapollas de @autsider, otra vez enganchado al retete del khan?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

los criminales no hallarán descanso



Nicors dijo:


> Grande Ucrania


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ellos ya han decidido que no iba a ser asi
> Lo que no puedes es pretender que solo se cumplan tus condiciones, si quieres ganar por fuerza, hazlo, pero Ucrania ya decidió, eso es lo que muchos no entendéis (y sobre todo, no entienden en el Kremlin)
> Pero da igual, no habrá alto el fuego en la practica



Quienes son "ellos"?.


----------



## bigmaller (5 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los rusos
> 
> Los rusos no dejaron de bombardear el 24 de diciembre…



Joder. Lee mas.... Alfonbass....


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)

EE.UU. y Alemania enviarán vehículos de combate de infantería a Ucrania, tras reunión de los mandatarios


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

bradley>>t-90


----------



## wireless1980 (5 Ene 2023)

Alfonso29 dijo:


> a mi la suda rusia, me importa mi pais españa, pero me molestan los hipócritas que repiten como loros la malos que son los rusos por invadir un pais pero en cambio se la suda cuando los invasores son EEUU y sus aliados



Uno puede decidir que apoyar y que no apoyar sin problema. DEpende del punto de vista individual de cada uno. No hay nada de hipocrita en ello.
USA por ejemplo puede decidir apoyar a Ukrania y no a otros paises. Son soberanos para ello y no tienen ninguna obligación de actuar en todos el planeta porque alguno como tu diga "hipocrita". Las cosas no son tan simples como tu las planteas.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Quienes son "ellos"?.



No, quien decide no eres tú, olvídate de hacerlo

No sé por qué os cuesta un concepto tan sencillo, la verdad


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> Joder. Lee mas.... Alfonbass....



Lee más tú, joder, es una fecha ortodoxa, y la gente que no se sienta identificado con ello, si les dices eso mientras te dedicas a bombardear sin tregua el día "contrario"...es que no tiene ni una ligera comprensión de que el mundo no es solo su nariz, como te ocurre a ti, por otra parte...


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

Llamadme lo que querais, pero yo le pagaba a los rusos con su misma moneda, aceptaba la tregua, y cuando se estuvieran juntitos celebrando, que los HIMARS hagan su trabajo.

¿No eran ellos los que juraban un día antes de la invasión que no iban a atacar a Ucrania? Pues quien a hierro mata, a hierro muere.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)

Tiro la piedra y escondo la mano


----------



## llabiegu (5 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Le faltan unas placas solares para hacerlo más potente.



Ese carro ligero para operaciones en el Sahel o Centroafrica del ejercito de la francmerde vale, pero para Ucrania es un ataúd con ruedas


----------



## Peineto (5 Ene 2023)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Cosas que leo por ahí:
> 
> 
> Los yankis enviarán “docenas” de Bradley de infantería (se dice que 50 unidades).
> ...



Se explica así perfectamente que la inmensa mayoría de los países oXidentales estén encabezados por auténticas miserias humanas en forma de pervertidos y degenerados de toda especie, todos pillados, sa por los huevos, por el culo, o bien por el coño o la cartera, chantajeables a placer y más sumisos que perros apaleados.
Parafraseando a alguien conocido por alguno de ustedes, cabe decir, aunque cambiando el sujeto:

_*Bien has hozado, viejo Schwab.*
Ironías y sorpresas de la vida, digo yo...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

no habra paz para los criminales



alfonbass dijo:


> Lee más tú, joder, es una fecha ortodoxa, y la gente que no se sienta identificado con ello, si les dices eso mientras te dedicas a bombardear sin tregua el día "contrario"...es que no tiene ni una ligera comprensión de que el mundo no es solo su nariz, como te ocurre a ti, por otra parte...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tengo otros nombres mejores, que tal?
> "404 Country not found, please retry the request or hit F5 again." no, este es demasiado largo, que tal....
> "Sionazilandia"
> "Banderastan"
> Meh



Corderodesacrifiolandia, muy largo.


----------



## arriondas (5 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Corderodesacrifiolandia, muy largo.



Ese es el más apropiado. Sin duda.


----------



## llabiegu (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si he entendido bien, son 12 horas de tregua, no una semana.
> A mí me parece bien.
> 
> Este mensaje va para los propios ucranianos.
> ...



Esa cifra que das es brutal, 8 millones. Os imaginais 8 millones de marroquíes en España (ya son 2 entre nacionalizados y no) y que tengamos una guerra con Jorge Javier, la hostia en verso


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Ene 2023)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Un alto al fuego sería una excelente noticia, los bravos soldados de ambos lados se merecen un respiro



No va ha haber ningun alto el fuego, los soldados ucranianos saldría en trompa a rendirse.


----------



## Alfonso29 (5 Ene 2023)

wireless1980 dijo:


> Uno puede decidir que apoyar y que no apoyar sin problema. DEpende del punto de vista individual de cada uno. No hay nada de hipocrita en ello.
> USA por ejemplo puede decidir apoyar a Ukrania y no a otros paises. Son soberanos para ello y no tienen ninguna obligación de actuar en todos el planeta porque alguno como tu diga "hipocrita". Las cosas no son tan simples como tu las planteas.



la mente del BOTanero es muy simple: rusos malos, yankis buenos, estoy hasta los cojones de que los yankis hagan de jueces y moralistas del mundo, no les debemos nada salvo odio por lo ocurrido en Cuba con el Maine


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alvin Red (5 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tengo otros nombres mejores, que tal?
> "404 Country not found, please retry the request or hit F5 again." no, este es demasiado largo, que tal....
> "Sionazilandia"
> "Banderastan"
> Meh



No me deis ideas que configuro la pagina del no found de mi web con el mapa de Ucrania y la canción de los Beatles "nowhere man".


Una vez lo configure con algo parecido a esta frase “Si encontrar quieres el camino, antes has de aprender bien la dirección.” con la foto de Yoda (star war)


----------



## Sir Torpedo (5 Ene 2023)

Red Star dijo:


> Yo también hice lo mismo hace unos días. A Visaman lo metí en la nevera hace tiempo, aunque luego lo saqué. Pero como sigue sin aportar nada al hilo, más que comentarios chorra sin sentido y parece que sólo habla por hablar, pues de nuevo a la nevera.



Me quedo con visa, me dió empleo en Murcia, sin sueldo el muy mamón.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no habra paz para los criminales



Pidiendo tregua en Navidad, después de llevar meses bombardeando indiscriminadamente a los civiles en Ucrania... Maldita escoria rusa.


----------



## vladimirovich (5 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lee más tú, joder, es una fecha ortodoxa, y la gente que no se sienta identificado con ello, si les dices eso mientras te dedicas a bombardear sin tregua el día "contrario"...es que no tiene ni una ligera comprensión de que el mundo no es solo su nariz, como te ocurre a ti, por otra parte...



No se, me parece un poco absurdo cambiar la fecha de Navidad por ello, a nosotros nos han bombardeado ingleses, franceses, holandeses, portugueses, etc...todos celebran la Navidad el 25 de Diciembre, y creo que nadie en España dijo..pues eah nos enfadamos y ahora nosotros hacemos la Navidad el 10 de Diciembre...lo que pasa en Ucrania no es como un poco raro?, como si estuviesen dirigidos por alguien de fuera que desprecia sus tradiciones?, no se, parece.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## crocodile (5 Ene 2023)

⚡Gran Bretaña o países aliados pueden transferir tanques a Ucrania en el futuro, informa Sky News, citando al secretario de Relaciones Exteriores británico, James Cleverley.

Cuando se le preguntó qué compromisos haría Gran Bretaña, el ministro señaló que Londres estaba proporcionando a Kyiv equipo militar que podría dar un "golpe decisivo a los objetivos rusos desde la distancia".


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

En Artemivsk:

El PMC Wagner avanzó con éxito en la dirección Pokrovske-Podgornoe, llevando a cabo una fuerte ofensiva y destruyendo al enemigo en los cinturones forestales. También llevaron a cabo otrs ofensiva en dirección a Popasna-Artemivsk y consolidaron con éxito sus posiciones.

Hoy los paracaidistas también avanzaron activamente en la zona Soledar-Krasnopolye, destruyendo 3 drones enemigos y más de 8 fortines. Gracias al apoyo de la aviación, se destruyó un arsenal de BC.

Los combates son duros, las condiciones meteorológicas son malas, niebla, poca visibilidad para los UAV, pero nuestros chicos están destruyendo al enemigo. 

Fuerzas Especiales Arcángel. Suscríbete.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (5 Ene 2023)

Brvtal cómo Putin pone el culo día sí y día también. ¿Que le matan a 86 (es decir, 200) reservistas? NO PASA UNA PUTA MIERDA. Que se ríen en toda su jeta de la tregua que propone por Navidad. NI PUTO CASO. Que Alemania y EEUU anuncian nuevos envíos. SE LA SUDA. Joder, solo falta que en la "tregua" le maten un contingente de 500 reservistas y le revienten tres bombarderos estratégicos en la base esa que ya han atacado dos veces. YA VERÉRIS QUE NO PASARÍA UNA PUTA MIERDA.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

❗Como parte de un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar de $ 3 mil millones, Estados Unidos transferirá alrededor de 50 vehículos de combate de infantería M2A2 Bradley a Ucrania.
#EE.UU

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## crocodile (5 Ene 2023)

Alfonso29 dijo:


> la mente del BOTanero es muy simple: rusos malos, yankis buenos, estoy hasta los cojones de que los yankis hagan de jueces y moralistas del mundo, no les debemos nada salvo odio por lo ocurrido en Cuba con el Maine



Sin olvidar Puerto Rico, Filipinas, Guam más Sidi Ifni y la marcha verde, en todos tuvimos a los Bastardos Hundidos como enemigos, por eso todo el que apoya a USA/OTAN es un maldito traidor a España, un miserable y un CANALLA.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

⚡Sky News, citando al Foreign Office británico, informa de un posible traslado de carros de combate a Ucrania, lo que provocará una grave escalada en la región.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Peineto (5 Ene 2023)

mpr21.info 

*El homenaje a Stepan Bandera levanta ampollas en Polonia - mpr21*
Redacción

4–5 minutos


Parece que algo empieza a moverse porque en Ucrania la apología del fascismo se está pasando de rosca. El 1 de enero el gobierno ucraniano organizó una serie de actos para conmemorar el cumpleaños del nazi Stepan Bandera y el primer ministro polaco, Mateusz Morawiecki, ha expresado su indignación al primer ministro ucraniano, Denys Shmyhal.
“No tengo suficientes palabras de indignación por todo tipo de acciones que alaban o saludan a los responsables de crímenes en Volhynia. Entre 100.000 y 200.000 polacos murieron a manos de los ucranianos en aquella época. Fue un genocidio. Nunca lo olvidaremos… Hoy, hace unas horas, he hablado de ello con el Primer Ministro ucraniano y le he expresado mi actitud absolutamente negativa hacia todos aquellos que no entienden esto y perpetúan la memoria de Bandera”, dijo Morawiecki.
En 2016 la Cámara Baja del Parlamento polaco aprobó una resolución que se reconocía el 11 de julio como día de conmemoración de las víctimas de las matanzas cometidas por los nazis ucranianos contra la población polaca.
Las masacres de los polacos en Volinia y Galicia Oriental en 1943-1945 indignan al gobierno polaco, que no se muestra tan furioso cuando los asesinados son los soviéticos, tanto durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial como tras su finalización.
Oficialmente, más de 26.000 miembros del aparato de seguridad y de las fuerzas terrestres de la antigua Unión Soviética (NKVD, MGB y más tarde KGB, guardias fronterizos, policía, etc.) murieron entre 1945 y 1955 luchando contra los nazis en Ucrania, con la ciudad de Jarkov como foco.
Es la *guerra olvidada* tras el Telón de Acero. En la URSS se produjeron atentados, envenenamientos, sabotajes de infraestructuras industriales y tecnológicas en un contexto de subversión subterránea permanente. Washington y Londres lanzaron en paracaídas armas y municiones en medio de la URSS para ayudar a los nazis y explotar su potencial contrarrevolucionario. Pero el KGB acabó aplastando a los terroristas ucranianos, lo mismo que a los de los *países bálticos*.
Como ya explicamos, *Bandera* fue uno de los dirigentes del Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano (UPA) y dirigente de la organización nazi ucraniana OUN-B en la lucha contra la antigua URSS y Polonia. No dudó en colaborar con el III Reich y la Wehrmacht. La Gestapo y la Abwehr protegieron a Bandera por considerarlo útil en su guerra contra la URSS.
Recibió millones de marcos del III Reich para la creación de un futuro ejército ucraniano que se beneficiaría del apoyo alemán en la guerra contra el Ejército Rojo.
Sin embargo, Hitler se negó a reconocer la independencia de Ucrania y Bandera y los ministros de su gobierno fueron puestos bajo arresto domiciliario por los alemanes.
En septiembre de 1944 *Bandera* llamó a los ucranianos a tomar las armas contra el avance soviético y envió tropas de la OUN-B y la UPA a luchar junto a la Wehrmacht en apuros y luego a retirarse. Hasta 1945, los periódicos nazis de Alemania se referían al UPA de Bandera como “un luchador por la libertad de Ucrania”, que es *lo mismo que está diciendo la OTAN en la actualidad*. Tras la caída de Alemania, Bandera se refugió en la zona estadounidense de Munich.
En 1946 la URSS pidió al general estadounidense Franklin C. Sibert que le entregara Bandera. Sibert respondió que Bandera era un peón de *Reinhard Gehlen* y que seguía en paradero desconocido. El general Gehlen era uno de los conspiradores contra Hitler y un agente del servicio secreto aliado dentro de la Wehrmacht. Colaboró activamente con Estados Unidos después de la guerra en proyectos de extrema importancia estratégica y fue el fundador del BND (servicio secreto) de la República Federal de Alemania.
El papel de la *Organización Gehlen* en el establecimiento de la Guerra Fría fue muy importante. Reclutó a miles de antiguos nazis para llevar a cabo acciones clandestinas, sabotajes y atentados tras el Telón de Acero, ayudando a las guerrillas nazis ucranianas, cuyos elementos combatieron hasta la ejecución de Bandera en 1959. Esto llevó al KGB a librar una implacable guerra secreta.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2023)

Parece que Alemania le va a suministrar a Ucrania vehículos de infantería Marder. Aunque como siempre, no han dicho cuántos...lo mismo les envían los más de 2000 marder que estaban en el desguace...porque esos vehículos tienen...50 años de antigüedad.

En cuanto a Usa, leo que les van a enviar unos vehículos de infantería Bradley...50...con 41 años de antigüedad a sus espaldas...usados en los 90 en la guerra del golfo. Sabiendo que al día Ucrania pierde cerca de 20 vehículos, cualquier que sepa hacer reglas de 3 entiende la vida útil de esos cacharros...si es que funcionan, claro.

Pero seguro que ambos están muy bien conservados, y adaptados para una guerra bajo la nieve, el frío y el hielo 
Esto es la Otan...cacharros de hace 50 años que nadie sabe si funcionan.

Ah! Y parece que Alemania les da 1 patriot a los ucranianos. UNO 

Mis dudas son...
Sabiendo que el coste de cada misil son 6 millones de dólares...lo usarán para intentar derribar los doritos de 6.000 dólares??


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Siguiendo los pasos de Estados Unidos, Alemania también decidió proporcionar sus BMP a Ucrania.

La decisión de transferir el BMP Marder se anunció en la Casa Blanca a continuación de una conversación telefónica entre Biden y Scholz. Estados Unidos también agregó que Alemania tiene la intención de suministrar adicionalmente una batería de defensa aérea Patriot a las fuerzas ucranianas.

@milinfolive


----------



## crocodile (5 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Sky News, citando al Foreign Office británico, informa de un posible traslado de carros de combate a Ucrania, lo que provocará una grave escalada en la región.
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Lo que van a transferir son carros Chieftain y Challenger 1 almacenados, los chieftain son tanques muy viejos de los años 80, los Challenger 1 son algo más modernos y depende de la cantidad que transfieran podrían tener algún efecto.


----------



## Epicii (5 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> *Rusia ha desplegado sus armas nucleares en Crimea y Bielorrusia.*
> 
> Putin considera estos territorios para provocaciones nucleares, los ocupantes tienen varios tipos de portadores de armas nucleares - Defence Intelligence of Ukraine
> 
> ...



El uso de estas armas vendrá precedida de un ultimátum claro...un aviso a EEUU y China...
Advertencias de EEUU y China...
Y entonces Rusia responderá que esta lista para la 3GM...ahora no lo esta


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Comparativa de las afueras del sur de Bakhmut (Artemovsk) entre el 1 de agosto de 2022 y el 4 de enero de 2023.

Los cráteres más grandes son de bombas aéreas, los más pequeños son de proyectiles de artillería de varios calibres.

@milinfolive


----------



## bigmaller (5 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lee más tú, joder, es una fecha ortodoxa, y la gente que no se sienta identificado con ello, si les dices eso mientras te dedicas a bombardear sin tregua el día "contrario"...es que no tiene ni una ligera comprensión de que el mundo no es solo su nariz, como te ocurre a ti, por otra parte...



Pero cuando te vas a enterar de que ellos no hacen las cosas para " Que se entere" Nadie.. Solo lo hacen para el que lo entiende... . 

Aplicatelo majo....... Ellos no declaran un alto el fuego para antoniatres.... Ni tetacinco.. . . La tregua es para su hermano ortodoxo... Que si lo entiende.. . .


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)

Stoltenberg, NATO: Weapons are the way to peace.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

*Berlín dice que si Putin quisiera la paz, retiraría sus tropas de Ucrania.*
La ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de Alemania, *Annalena Baerbock*, respondió hoy al anuncio de un alto el fuego temporal por parte de Moscú señalando que si el Kremlin quisiera la paz, retiraría sus tropas de Ucrania.

Con ello, *"la guerra se habría terminado"*, escribió la ministra verde en Twitter.

Por el contrario, es evidente que el presidente ruso, *Vladimir Putin*, tiene la intención de continuar con la guerra, "tras una breve interrupción", señaló.

Además, argumentó Baerbock, para las personas que viven diariamente con miedo, bajo la *ocupación rusa en Ucrania* un así llamado alto el fuego no implica ni libertad ni seguridad.


----------



## llabiegu (5 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No va ha haber ningun alto el fuego, los soldados ucranianos saldría en trompa a rendirse.



No lo dudes, saben que si se retiran los banderistas los matan


----------



## la mano negra (5 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no habra paz para los criminales



No, no van a tener paz. Ustedes lo han elegido. Queda claro para la posteridad . Siempre rechazan la posibilidad del entendimiento y la concordia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Comparativa de las afueras del sur de Bakhmut (Artemovsk) entre el 1 de agosto de 2022 y el 4 de enero de 2023.
> 
> Los cráteres más grandes son de bombas aéreas, los más pequeños son de proyectiles de artillería de varios calibres.
> 
> ...



Más tomas


----------



## Adriano II (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Parece que Alemania le va a suministrar a Ucrania vehículos de infantería Marder. Aunque como siempre, no han dicho cuántos...lo mismo les envían los más de 2000 marder que estaban en el desguace...porque esos vehículos tienen...50 años de antigüedad.
> 
> En cuanto a Usa, leo que les van a enviar unos vehículos de infantería Bradley...50...con 41 años de antigüedad a sus espaldas...usados en los 90 en la guerra del golfo. Sabiendo que al día Ucrania pierde cerca de 20 vehículos, cualquier que sepa hacer reglas de 3 entiende la vida útil de esos cacharros...si es que funcionan, claro.
> 
> ...



Es como cuando te vienen ofreciendo lotería de navidad del equipo de baloncesto del sobrino que tienes que comprar por cojones aunque no te guste la lotería

Tienen que mandar "algo" pq alguien les obliga ...

Claro que ese "algo" es solo para cumplir el expediente


----------



## crocodile (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Egam (5 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Stoltenberg, NATO: Weapons are the way to peace.



Esperando entonces que le caiga un pepino encima, para que de verdad la paz prospere


----------



## Aurkitu (5 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ellos ya han decidido que no iba a ser asi
> Lo que no puedes es pretender que solo se cumplan tus condiciones, si quieres ganar por fuerza, hazlo, pero Ucrania ya decidió, eso es lo que muchos no entendéis (y sobre todo, no entienden en el Kremlin)
> Pero da igual, no habrá alto el fuego en la practica



_Para ser más europeos_ ¿Ellos? ¿Quién? De verdad, ¿Ucrania? ¿Y que religión predomina en ese país? ¿Son católicos o protestantes? Juntas cuatro nacionalistas banderistas, unos políticos corruptos e hipócritas, y unos medios de comunicación occidentales que diligentemente trabajan en crear guiones a cual peor, y te basarás en una noticia para imbéciles ajustada a esta época navideña.

La realidad que esas fechas son importantes para esa gente, para pasar en familia como aquí el 24 y el 25 o el día de reyes. Como son la misma gente, eslavos, se ha pedido un alto el fuego temporal en estas fechas, y los de siempre, los que mandan carne de cañón al frente y se están forrando haciendo lo que les dictan han dicho que ni hablar -ellos ya celebrarán las matanzas acrecentando sus cuentas corrientes-. Por mucho que os hagáis los ciegos, los rusos no van a por todas como la OTAN cuando se mete en un país soberano, si no lo que veríamos serían termobáricas por toda ucrania. Eso y pasteleos posiblemente.


----------



## Guaguei (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Loignorito (5 Ene 2023)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Sobre la centralización del Ministerio de Industria y Comercio
> Ver archivo adjunto 1317623
> *
> Centralización del complejo militar-industrial ruso: un riesgo o una solución a los problemas de equipamiento del ejército
> ...



Vamos cada vez más a un mundo controlado por corporaciones en lugar de Estados que representan a sus ciudadanos. Las corporaciones son empresas y representan a sus accionistas. Veo comprensible el cambio, pero conduce hacia una repartición del poder que no me gusta nada.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2023)

Epicii dijo:


> El uso de estas armas vendrá precedida de un ultimátum claro...un aviso a EEUU y China...
> Advertencias de EEUU y China...
> Y entonces Rusia responderá que esta lista para la 3GM...ahora no lo esta



Rusia está absolutamente preparada para una 3GM defensiva.
Los que no están preparados son los europeos ni, visto lo visto, los americanos.

Rusia te bombardea sin pestañear Londres, París, Roma, Varsovia, Madrid o Bruselas.
Lo que no va a hacer Rusia es mandar infantería, para qué? Qué hay interesante en Berlín?
Subestimar a Rusia nunca le fue bien a los enemigos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

es fascinante como defendeis la navidad ortodoxa los mismos hijoputas que habeis apoyado una invasion que causa la muerte de decenas de miles de ortodoxos


Aurkitu dijo:


> _Para ser más europeos_ ¿Ellos? ¿Quién? De verdad, ¿Ucrania? ¿Y que religión predomina en ese país? ¿Son católicos o protestantes? Juntas cuatro nacionalistas banderistas, unos políticos corruptos e hipócritas, y unos medios de comunicación occidentales que diligentemente trabajan en crear guiones a cual peor, y te basarás en una noticia para imbéciles ajustada a esta época navideña.
> 
> La realidad que esas fechas son importantes para esa gente, para pasar en familia como aquí el 24 y el 25 o el día de reyes. Como son la misma gente, eslavos, se ha pedido un alto el fuego temporal en estas fechas, y los de siempre, los que mandan carne de cañón al frente y se están forrando haciendo lo que les dictan han dicho que ni hablar -ellos ya celebrarán las matanzas acrecentando sus cuentas corrientes-. Por mucho que os hagáis los ciegos, los rusos no van a por todas como la OTAN cuando se mete en un país soberano, si no lo que veríamos serían termobáricas por toda ucrania. Eso y pasteleos posiblemente.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ene 2023)

A mamarla putinas, vais a cagar sangre


----------



## ROBOTECH (5 Ene 2023)

Sigo pensando que Rusia atacará entre finales de enero y finales de febrero, y que lo hará para dividir Ucrania a través del Dnieper y el río Vorskla.
Motivos:

No creo que necesiten 300.000 soldados para la ofensiva. Con 100.000 por el norte y 50.000 por el sur es suficiente.
Tiene que ser una ofensiva rápida, como al inicio de la guerra.
Los ucranianos tendrán que decidir si permanecer encerrados en un caldero del que no podrían salir o salir huyendo antes de que se cierre el caldero. Los atrapados se quedarían sin suministros.
Todo el sur sería impenetrable. Dos grandes ciudades bajo control ucraniano estarían a tiro de la artillería rusa.
La clave sería tomarlo en invierno, para que los ucranianos no puedan hacer frente al barro.
El frente se reduciría al río Dnieper y al Vorskla.
Si el caldero se cierra Ucrania pierde la mitad de su ejército. No les llegarían suministros.








¿Por qué creo que le gustaría a Rusia?
Porque la zona caliente de combate, una vez tomado el caldero, se reduciría:









El Dnieper.
Dos ciudades a las que bombardear junto al Dnieper.
Otra ciudad en el norte, que además es algo menos pro-rusa, y que conviene evacuar para luego anexionar.
Y otro río, el Vorskla, no tan caudaloso, pero que sí dificultaría el movimiento de tanques por parte de los ucranianos:








La ofensiva requeriría de muchos misiles, drones y artillería.
Rusia tendría que aprovechar el invierno para hacer el avance y la primavera ucraniana, cuando está todo lleno de barro, para construir enormes trincheras, fortificaciones y líneas anti carros como estaban haciendo en Lugansk y Belgorod. Tendrían que establecer un muro ancho para no verse atacados desde ambos lados, y usar mucha artillería, misiles y drones para evitar las ofensivas ucranianas desde el interior y el exterior, que intentarían romper la barrera norte.

Una vez establecida la barrera los ucranianos no podrían atacarla desde dentro porque arriesgarían sus posiciones en el interior del caldero.
Tendrían que sacar gente de Bakhmut para atacar, pero Rusia aprovecharía para avanzar.
La defensa ucraniana sería un donut.
En cuanto se abriese una brecha los rusos penetrarían y entonces sería el fin para los ucranianos:









Pasar a un ataque agresivo es algo que no creo que le guste a Putin, pero si ve que la OTAN va a seguir enviando armamento a lo loco, ésta será la solución adecuada.
Dar un buen mordisco a Ucrania y eliminar a la mitad de su ejército, que actualmente se concentra en esta zona.

Repito: más que esos 150.000 soldados adicionales necesitarán muchos misiles, ataques masivos de misiles y drones cada día durante semanas.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (5 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es fascinante como defendeis la navidad ortodoxa los mismos hijoputas que habeis apoyado una invasion que causa la muerte de decenas de miles de ortodoxos



Son la misma escoria prorrusa que celebraba los bombardeos rusos el mismo día de Navidad y Año Nuevo. Merecen ser despellejados.


----------



## _LoKy_ (5 Ene 2023)

Se ha informado de nuevas incursiones contra las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Jerson y Chornobaivka. Es la segunda vez que Chornobayivka es atacada en las últimas 24 horas.


----------



## sintripulacion (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia está absolutamente preparada para una 3GM defensiva.
> Los que no están preparados son los europeos ni, visto lo visto, los americanos.
> 
> Rusia te bombardea sin pestañear Londres, París, Roma, Varsovia, Madrid o Bruselas.
> ...



Que se lo digan especialmente a los alemanes.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Ene 2023)

Yomateix dijo:


> Están pidiendo en medios y políticos varios un alto al fuego por ser navidad.....Putin ordena un alto el fuego (que no hay por donde coger porque la otra parte va a seguir atacando) pues critican a Putin por parar de atacar dos días (Bueno 36 horas) De hecho desde Berlín han sido los primeros en salir a criticarlo.....cuando van a criticar hagas lo que hagas y cuando solo lo vas a cumplir tú....no le veo el menor sentido. No dejan de sorprenderme estas acciones tan absurdas por parte de Rusia, parecen más empeñados en dar una imágen de cara a otros paises que en hacer lo posible para que todo termine lo antes posible. Por supuesto, si desde Ucrania los atacan y devuelven el fuego, también los criticarán por ello por no dejarse disparar y matar sin hacer nada....lo dicho, no hay por donde cogerlo.
> 
> *El llamado alto el fuego no traerá "ni libertad ni seguridad", dice Berlín
> 
> Biden cree que Putin busca «algo de oxígeno» con su propuesta de alto el fuego de 36 horas*



Ellos solos se retratan . Dejan claro de cara a la posterioridad la clase de seres son. No pueden ser más miserables y abyectos . Confunden la dignidad y la humanidad con la debilidad. Son peores que las serpientes. Putin siempre anda con remilgos morales ¡ En una guerra ! Debería de haber reventado los puentes del Dnieper desde el minuto uno . A sangre y fuego. Y dejarse de contemplaciones morales con estos malnacidos. Ucrania y Rusia son ortodoxas . La Navidad en Ucrania y Rusia se celebra según el calendario juliano antiguo y cae en el día 7 de enero . Si hubiese siquiera un hilito de humanidad y deseos de querer entenderse por las buenas habrían aceptado esa tregua . Pero no quieren tregua . Quieren guerra . Siempre la quisieron . Siempre la anhelaron. Esa era la semilla del diablo que llevaban en el interior de su cuerpo, escondida. 
Demasiados remilgos morales anda teniendo Putin y eso no le traerá nada bueno. Da imagen de debilidad , de extrema debilidad y eso va a hacer que sus enemigos se crezcan , exultantes .


----------



## Loignorito (5 Ene 2023)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Sigo pensando que Rusia atacará entre finales de enero y finales de febrero, y que lo hará para dividir Ucrania a través del Dnieper y el río Vorskla.
> Motivos:
> 
> No creo que necesiten 300.000 soldados para la ofensiva. Con 100.000 por el norte y 50.000 por el sur es suficiente.
> ...



Me reitero: no habrá ninguna gran ofensiva. Lo máximo que vamos a ver es la destrucción de las zonas desde donde se bombardean las nuevas regiones rusas.

Adentrarse más en Ucrania es un error que dudo que cometan los rusos. Esta no-nación ha de caer por si sola bajo el peso de sus errores.


----------



## EUROPIA (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## NPI (5 Ene 2023)

El PRIMER HAMBRENTINO de 2023 que se escapa, no será el último


----------



## Praktica (5 Ene 2023)

*El próximo paquete de ayuda militar de Alemania a Ucrania incluye ‘sistemas de misiles en camionetas’*
https://topwar.ru/208163-v-ocheredn...rainy-voshli-raketnye-sistemy-na-pikapah.html
Hoy, 17:29
tr de

Un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar ha llegado a Ucrania, *esta vez los alemanes han sido ‘generosos’.* En el sitio *web oficial de la Bundeswehr *se informa de la *entrega de armamento.* Esta vez Kiev recibió de Berlín de *sistemas de misiles montados en camionetas tipo ‘Daesh’, drones y vehículos especiales de infantería con orugas, no se ha revelado de qué tipo. Dado que figuran como pilotados a distancia, es posible que se trate de plataformas robotizadas que demostrarán sus cualidaes en las ciénagas. *Tampoco se informa de cuándo tuvo lugar la entrega, la entrada en la página web del Ministerio de Defensa alemán aparece el 4 de enero de 2023.

*Así pues, la lista actualizada de artículos enviados a Ucrania incluye: 20 sistemas lanzacohetes de 70 mms. en camionetas (probablemente Iveco); 2 vehículos blindados de recuperación; un transportador de tanques M1070 Oshkos; 7 vehículos de infantería de oruga y ‘teledirigidos’; 63 camionetas ‘normales’; 17 camiones 8x8; 8 drones de reconocimiento, 30 sistemas de detección de drones y 27 sensores e inhibidores antidrones.*

Kiev también recibió siete vehículos para guardias fronterizos, 12 remolques pesados, generadores y sistemas móviles de calefacción, una ambulancia y 36.400 mantas de lana.

*Anteriormente, Berlín confirmó su negativa a entregar tanques Leopard a Ucrania, afirmando que los alemanes no tomarían la decisión al respecto por su cuenta. *Según el experto en política exterior del Partido Socialdemócrata alemán Michael Muller, Estados Unidos y Francia también disponen de tanques modernos, pero no tienen prisa por transferirlos a Kiev, por lo que Alemania tampoco lo hará. *El desempeño de los Leopardos 2 turcos contra los kurdos fue decepcionante.

Pero según Berlin, ‘este tipo de armamento sólo puede suministrarse en coordinación con nuestros socios de la OTAN (...) A*lemania quiere sin duda seguir evitando que la alianza se convierta en una parte de la guerra, añadió.

-----

Con 2 cohonazos el tio

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*comentarios de foristas de la fuente*

rocket757 Hoy, 17:36
+4
Alemania quiere sin duda seguir evitando que la alianza se convierta en una parte de la guerra . Ja, ja, tanto para comer pescado como para no sentarse en algún sitio.... ingenuos, los pondrán allí de todos modos, hasta las amígdalas muy probablemente. ¡Ahora no pueden comprar a los chicos de Kukuyev! *Se quejarán a su gran amigo/hermano/propietario del otro lado del océano y ¡adelante con la canción!, destrozarán tanto a los fieles salchicheros* como a todos los demás que duden, en la pared como estos, ¡que hace tiempo que no lo hacen!

Anahoret Hoy, 17:51
+1
"Sistemas de cohetes en camionetas"y lo próximo serán los envíos de mortero en patinetes y los submarinos hinchables a remos?

topol717 Hoy, 17:41
+1
Nuestra gallina seguirá picoteando estos granos otros 20 años. Me han dicho que lo pruebe y se encontrará con problemas que aún no ha visto. ¿Y qué? Lo han probado y no hay problemas, mañana empezarán a suministrar tanques y misiles de crucero.

iouris Hoy, 17:42
+1
Scholzmobiles en lugar de Leopards. Hasta ahora. El FRG pide un golpe a las infraestructuras.

Peter_Koldunov Hoy, 17:42
+4
*Los alemanes no tomarán jamás decisiones por su cuenta. Dan brillo pero sin fondo. *Ya está. No necesitas leer el artículo si ya has leído esto principal en él. A estas alturas no necesitas saber nada más sobre los alemanes. Si un país no puede tomar sus propias decisiones sobre sus propias armas… bueno, quién sabe. Pero, en mi opinión, ya no es un tema de relaciones internacionales.

Bingo Hoy, 17:43
+4
*Restos croatas de suministro a ISIS guardados en Germania. Nada nuevo*

Topol717 Hoy, 17:50
+1
Hasta aquí el descenso de la gran Alemania a los shashidmobiles. La diferencia es que no es una ametralladora, sino unas piezas de 70 mm NURS o incluso misiles guiados. Y puede ser muy peligroso, ni idea de cuál es el alcance.

frruc Hoy, 18:10
+1
topol717 ...Y puede ser una cosa muy peligrosa, la verdad de que alcance no se sabe todavía. Quién puede dudarlo. *Armas para terroristas, *como en Afganistán. *Se acercan, disparan y se alejan rápido.*

topoll717 Hoy, 18:59+1
Cita: frruc
Quién lo duda. Conduce, dispara y escapa rápido.

Vita VKO Hoy, 18:15
+1
Debo añadir que la abolición de la pena de muerte, la humanización del *código penal, el no reconocimiento del gobierno ucraniano como terrorista.* Da la sensación de que nuestro parlamento y nuestro gobierno están haciendo todo lo posible para aumentar el número de saboteadores y terroristas en Rusia, para que los cabrones de todo el mundo vengan a matar rusos y ganar mucho dinero.

Gunter Hoy, 18:19
+1
El presidente, mientras duren las vacaciones, como señal de buena voluntad (de nuevo) declaró un alto el fuego desde las 12:00 del 6 de enero hasta las 24:00 del 7 de enero. La previsión parece ridícula con este telón de fondo: el 6 de enero de 2023. *Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania pueden estar preparando un ataque ofensivo en la noche del 6 de enero en dirección sur hacia Melitopol y después hacia Berdyansk. En las batallas por Bakhmut demuestran a propósito principio y fuego viejo equipo y la gente (ahora las AU en todo el frente está sufriendo pérdidas semanales de 1200-1500 hombres. La picadora de carne es terrible, pero puede ser una maniobra engañosa: pueden preparan para precipitarse a Melitopol. Han reunido una agrupación de 12 Himars para atacar la retaguardia y las carreteras, 10 obuses 777, y entre 15,000 ‘mercenarios’ uy FAU’s.*

evgen1221 Hoy, 18:21
+2
*Estas cosas son bastante insidiosas. Puedes saludar el bombardeo de pueblos y ciudades fronterizas y lejanas del Donbass y Ucrania. Camionetas con movilidad, rapidez y fácil ocultación. Todo lo que necesitas para aterrorizar a los civiles.*

IvanR Hoy, 18:37
+2
*Esta vez Kiev ha recibido de Berlín algún tipo de sistemas de misiles montados en camionetas, drones y vehículos de infantería oruga, no se ha revelado de qué tipo. Algo interesante, en los viejos misiles Hydra, un módulo de guía láser, APKWS llamado*
https://topwar.ru/64133-upravlyaemaya-raketa-apkws-ii-ssha.html

Torvlobnor IV Hoy, 18:56
+2
Estos misiles son muy versátiles: pueden alcanzar un BMP, un helicóptero o un fortín. Ilumine desde un dron o directamente desde el frente. *Si se añaden a viejos cañones de asalto sobre ruedas franceses AMX-10RC estos cohetes, se obtiene un conjunto de armas para operaciones de avance e incursión. *La larga movilidad y el alcance son más importantes que el blindaje en este caso, si las defensas enemigas ya han sido violadas. *Pero la rueda francesa tal vez se atasque en el este.*


----------



## Seronoser (5 Ene 2023)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Sigo pensando que Rusia atacará entre finales de enero y finales de febrero, y que lo hará para dividir Ucrania a través del Dnieper y el río Vorskla.
> Motivos:
> 
> No creo que necesiten 300.000 soldados para la ofensiva. Con 100.000 por el norte y 50.000 por el sur es suficiente.
> ...




Yo pensaba que no, pero he escuchado en varios canales la idea de que tal vez la tregua por Navidad, sea una trampa para Ucrania...(con la connivencia de Turquía, por cierto).
Por qué?. Solo hay que ver los hechos:

1. Erdogan anuncia hace unos días, que va a hablar con Putin y con el judío.
2. Putin le da a Erdogan el comodín de una tregua navideña por parte rusa, para que se apunte un tanto internacional.
3. Erdogan le da a Putin el inicio de conversaciones con Al-Assad, como contraprestación (esto es la polla, de hecho).
4. Rusia anuncia que tras hablar con Erdogan, habrá tregua unilateral por Navidad.
5. Erdogan habla con Ucrania, pero el judío dice que no, que va a recuperar Crimea en dos días 

A partir de aquí...creo que es todo una trampa y Ucrania está jodida.

a) Si Ucrania no acepta la tregua, y bombardea en plenas Navidades ortodoxas, será la excusa perfecta para que Rusia le haga ver al mundo (no a usa ni a europa, sino al mundo de verdad, a China, India, Africa, Sudamérica, Asia...y a los propios ucranianos ortodoxos), que ellos siempre están dispuestos a la paz, y son los nazis occidentales, quienes solo piensan en la guerra. 

b) Si esto ocurre, no descarto que la famosa ofensiva rusa, se inicie después de la tregua, el 8 de enero...justo cuando las temperaturas en Ucrania se pongan en dos dígitos negativos, de norte a sur del país 404.

Y por lo que se ve, Ucrania Usa está picando todos los anzuelos.
Veremos si es así, o si por el contrario el 8 de enero todo seguirá igual, pasito a pasito, suave suavecito.

Y qué ocurriría si Ucrania dice sí a la tregua?
Pues que habrán hecho el ridículo más absoluto, tras decir durante todo el día de hoy, que no hay tregua.
En cualquier caso, la iniciativa política la sigue llevando Rusia.


----------



## mazuste (5 Ene 2023)

*Un dron norcoreano voló directamente sobre la zona de exclusión aérea en torno al Palacio Presidencial de Corea del Sur
*
_*"Uno de los cinco drones furtivos norcoreanos lanzados contra Corea del Sur a finales de diciembre 
penetró en la zona de exclusión aérea de 3,7 km alrededor de la sede presidencial del país, en el centro 
de Seúl, según ha reconocido un oficial militar surcoreano.
*_
*"Voló brevemente en el borde norte de la zona, pero no se acercó a las instalaciones de seguridad clave"...*









North Korean Drone Flew Directly Into No-Fly Zone Around South Korea's Presidential Palace


North Korea launched five drones into South Korean airspace on December 26, sparking a military alert and outrage from Seoul.




sputniknews.com


----------



## Alvin Red (5 Ene 2023)

Lo que esta por ver son las minas de sal de ahí puede salir cualquier cosa, no se como las tomaran, como opción pongo que apostaran tropas en las salidas que vayan encontrando para que nada pueda salir o entrar, por grandes que sean tienen las salidas limitadas y a diferencia de Azovstal no están a cielo abierto y abrir un túnel nuevo requiere mucha maquinaria y tiempo, están a unos 288 metros de profundidad y encima sin agua o con agua salobre imbebible.

Es seguro contra bombardeos, pero no para subsistir ahí, las salidas de la mina son sus puntos débiles.





Mina de sal de Soledar


Mina de sal de Soledar




tectonica.archi




Las minas de sal de Soledar, Ucrania, son un sistema excavado por la compañía Artyomsalt, para extraer sal. Éstas cuentan con más de 300km de recorrido, que se encuentra a unos 288m de profundidad. Las cámaras que han generado las excavacioens son impresionantes espacios de hasta 30m de altura y 40m de anchura, con una temperatura de 14-15ºC y un 60% de humedad. Desde el abandono de la mina, esta ha sido lugar de uso público, albergando conciertos e incluso partidos de fútbol. A lo largo de sus galerías pueden verse exquisitas tallas de figuras.


----------



## la mano negra (5 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Stoltenberg, NATO: Weapons are the way to peace.



¿ Cómo se decía en 1984 ? ¿ La guerra es la paz ? Estos sepulcros blanqueados cada vez dan menos sorpresas . Bien a las claras se ve la clase de bestias sanguinarias que son.
No quieren paz , está clarísimo. Nunca la quisieron.


----------



## Archimanguina (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia está absolutamente preparada para una 3GM defensiva.
> Los que no están preparados son los europeos ni, visto lo visto, los americanos.
> 
> Rusia te bombardea sin pestañear Londres, París, Roma, Varsovia, Madrid o Bruselas.
> ...



En Berlin no sé pero en Madric tenemos los musicales.

No homo.


----------



## Malevich (5 Ene 2023)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> Con lo guapo que se ven algunos en las fotos.
> Aquí tenemos a Bandera disfrutando de una tarde de verano, con un estilismo de auténtico sucnor:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1317514



Los supremacistas suelen ser así. Dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No se, me parece un poco absurdo cambiar la fecha de Navidad por ello, a nosotros nos han bombardeado ingleses, franceses, holandeses, portugueses, etc...todos celebran la Navidad el 25 de Diciembre, y creo que nadie en España dijo..pues eah nos enfadamos y ahora nosotros hacemos la Navidad el 10 de Diciembre...lo que pasa en Ucrania no es como un poco raro?, como si estuviesen dirigidos por alguien de fuera que desprecia sus tradiciones?, no se, parece.



Es que ese no es el punto, la coña está en que, independientemente de tradiciones, no puedes suponer que las "tradiciones tuyas", son las que tiene que cumplir el resto, no tiene ningún sentido
En Ucrania pasa como en España, no todo el mundo son "religiosos" y si, mucha gente ha adoptado la manera "occidental", por qué? por miles de cuestiones, de la misma manera que aquí llega "Papa Noel"
Lo que sois incapaces de comprender es que la cultura se expande, y con ella el cambio de tradiciones
Refugiarse en el "ej que Ucrania ez ruzia y zon ortodoxoz", no tiene ningún sentido, si Rusia quiere una tregua ahora, también podría haberla pedido el 24, cuando muchos ucranianos también querían y necesitaban celebrar
Ah, que, es posible que, después de todo, si hay que hacerle pagar al ucraniano que no quiere determinada cosa, son "subhumanos" pues?


----------



## mazuste (5 Ene 2023)

*Cegados por las mentiras - El ejército estadounidense confía en la inteligencia ucraniana*

Así anda el imperio...No hay que darle muchas vueltas, porque Larry Johnson da en el clavo.
Primer párrafo:

*He confirmado que la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa depende exclusivamente de Ucrania
para la inteligencia sobre las bajas rusas y ucranianas. En otras palabras, si Ucrania le dice 
a su oficial de enlace de la DIA que Ucrania mató a 400 rusos en su último ataque con HIMARS,
eso es lo que la DIA le dice al general estadounidense al mando del EUCOM. 
Esto es más que preocupante. Es peligroso...*


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> Pero cuando te vas a enterar de que ellos no hacen las cosas para " Que se entere" Nadie.. Solo lo hacen para el que lo entiende... .
> 
> Aplicatelo majo....... Ellos no declaran un alto el fuego para antoniatres.... Ni tetacinco.. . . La tregua es para su hermano ortodoxo... Que si lo entiende.. . .



Yo no tengo hermanos, pero ten por seguro que si mi hermano me bombardea, deja de serlo, no sé tú....
A lo mejor eres de los que pones "la otra mejilla", yo no, desde luego...


----------



## NS 4 (5 Ene 2023)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado , en shock ...temblando como un Dodo al paso de un T-Rex
> Ya sabeis que el clapham esta(ba) " semi-exiliado " del hilo , en parte porque desde que dejo el curro para abrir su negocio ( un ESTJ tiene poco aguante para lidiar con escoria , companeros idiotas y jefes estupidos ) ha estado ocupado y porque esta guerra le aburre
> El clapham puede tragar y aceptar el ninguneo ( como en este Foro donde la gente es pelota con el @Harman , el @Iskra y @Zhukov pero al clapham que les parta un rayo . Hola chicos  ...
> Que no pusieran la Menorah por Hannukah al lado del arbol horripilante de policloruro de vinilo por Navidad en el lobbye del hotel donde trabajaba el clapham es perdonable , pero que le rebajen el sueldo ahhh no ...
> ...



Odessa es pura esencia rusa...la gran Rusia historica.

Dios te oiga Claphamides.

Feliz año...y Felices reyes...por la parte que te toca.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es fascinante como defendeis la navidad ortodoxa los mismos hijoputas que habeis apoyado una invasion que causa la muerte de decenas de miles de ortodoxos



Es que son gilipollas, te defienden eso por el "ej que zon hermanoz y tienen que zer todoz ortodoxoz", joder, parece que son el puto ISIS con la puta religión de mierda, la gente quiere vivir libres, no bajo un estado que les oprima y que les diga lo que tienen o no que hacer, o qué tienen que pensar y qué no pueden pensar

Te lo juro, puedo hasta comprender a un ruso que me diga eso, (sin estar de acuerdo con él, pero comprendiendo que ha vivido toda la vida con la comedura de coco de los "satanistas occidentales", pero a un español, con contacto con la cultura europea? eso es de ser memo absoluto, no hay más

Y luego esperan que alguien les tome en serio con sus gilipolleces...si, van a bombardear Londres mañana mismo....


----------



## alexforum (5 Ene 2023)

Menudo marica Putin. Esperemos que se pasen esas 36h rapidito que hay que seguir desnazificando


----------



## Aurkitu (5 Ene 2023)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> es fascinante como defendeis la navidad ortodoxa los mismos hijoputas que habeis apoyado una invasion que causa la muerte de decenas de miles de ortodoxos



Aquí los auténticos malnacidos son los que siempre aplauden la sangre y luego se hacen los indignados, tú sabrás mejor que yo si estás en el fondo ese saco de hipócritas sin honorabilidad. Serás tú, al que no te interesa reconocer que estamos inmersos en un conflicto que lleva caliente, escalando y en el que mueren hermanos _ortodoxos_ desde el 2014; cuando el golpe de estado por si la memoria te falla. Si te fijas estás comentando en el hilo *número XIX*, y no es por nada. No fue Rusia la que rompió la baraja, desde la UE están vendiendo a sus pueblos y EE.UU *ahí* no debería pintar nada. Reconocido por todos los de la _comunidad internacional _que lo de Minsk era para ganar tiempo. ¿A quién quieres engañar?



alfonbass dijo:


> Es que son gilipollas, te defienden eso por el "ej que zon hermanoz y tienen que zer todoz ortodoxoz", joder, parece que son el puto ISIS con la puta religión de mierda, la gente quiere vivir libres, no bajo un estado que les oprima y que les diga lo que tienen o no que hacer, o qué tienen que pensar y qué no pueden pensar
> 
> Te lo juro, puedo hasta comprender a un ruso que me diga eso, (sin estar de acuerdo con él, pero comprendiendo que ha vivido toda la vida con la comedura de coco de los "satanistas occidentales", pero a un español, con contacto con la cultura europea? eso es de ser memo absoluto, no hay más
> 
> Y luego esperan que alguien les tome en serio con sus gilipolleces...si, van a bombardear Londres mañana mismo....



Lamida de cipotes.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

te cuento un secreto, jamas han sido hermanos, la relacion era de dueño-esclavo, solo que como el dueño se cree generoso, llama hermano a su esclavo si le obedece bien. 

Igual que bielorusos y moskales no son hermanos y eso se vera cuando a bielorusia le de por expulsar a los espias del kremlin, entonces se vera la hermandad rusa cuando vallan a erradicar a aquellos que no se sometan.

Al margen de esta amarga realidad, lo que pasa en este foro con gente que decia que ucrania tenia que ser invadida pero hoy lamenta que la guerra mata mucho, pues hay que acostumbrarse a ver este tipo de fauna. Te enseña a comprender que bajo la misma apariencia de humanos hay GENTE DE LO MAS BIZARRA



alfonbass dijo:


> Es que son gilipollas, te defienden eso por el "ej que zon hermanoz y tienen que zer todoz ortodoxoz", joder, parece que son el puto ISIS con la puta religión de mierda, la gente quiere vivir libres, no bajo un estado que les oprima y que les diga lo que tienen o no que hacer, o qué tienen que pensar y qué no pueden pensar
> 
> Te lo juro, puedo hasta comprender a un ruso que me diga eso, (sin estar de acuerdo con él, pero comprendiendo que ha vivido toda la vida con la comedura de coco de los "satanistas occidentales", pero a un español, con contacto con la cultura europea? eso es de ser memo absoluto, no hay más
> 
> Y luego esperan que alguien les tome en serio con sus gilipolleces...si, van a bombardear Londres mañana mismo....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Ene 2023)

No si los que habeis estado jaleando al khan para que lance una invasion sobre ucrania, soys vosotros y particularmente tu. Entonces que haces aqui llorando que ejque la navidad ortodoxa? Habeis estado jaleando cada agresion de putin contra los paises colindantes, cada desestabilizacion y agresion contra la paz de las naciones y ahora que ejque la guerra mata mucho?

TROZO DE MIERDA



Aurkitu dijo:


> Aquí los auténticos malnacidos son los que siempre aplauden la sangre y luego se hacen los indignados, tu sabrá mejor que yo si estás en el fondo ese saco de hipócritas sin honorabilidad. Serás tú, al que no te interesa reconocer que estamos inmersos en un conflicto que lleva caliente, escalando y en el que mueren hermanos _ortodoxos_ desde el 2014; cuando el golpe de estado por si la memoria te falla. Si te fijas estás comentando en el hilo *número XIX*, y no es por nada. No fue Rusia la que rompió la baraja, desde la UE están vendiendo a sus pueblos y EE.UU hay no debería pintar nada. Reconocido por todos los de la _comunidad internacional _que lo de Minsk era para ganar tiempo. ¿A quién quieres engañar?
> 
> Lamida de cipotes.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> *Cegados por las mentiras - El ejército estadounidense confía en la inteligencia ucraniana*
> 
> Así anda el imperio...No hay que darle muchas vueltas, porque Larry Johnson da en el clavo.
> Primer párrafo:
> ...



Lo que es, es una ilusión ¿O de verdad creemos que estamos mejor informados que la alta oficialidad en EEUU? otra cosa es lo que se nos pretenda vender, que a estas alturas son muchas mentiras, unas sofisticadas y otras ridículas.


----------



## NPI (5 Ene 2023)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¿ Cómo se decía en 1984 ? ¿ La guerra es la paz ? Estos sepulcros blanqueados cada vez dan menos sorpresas . Bien a las claras se ve la clase de bestias sanguinarias que son.
> No quieren paz , está clarísimo. Nunca la quisieron.



*La guerra es la paz, la libertad es la esclavitud, la ignorancia es la fuerza*​*Eric Blair era un visionario*​


----------



## piru (5 Ene 2023)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Sigo pensando que Rusia atacará entre finales de enero y finales de febrero, y que lo hará para dividir Ucrania a través del Dnieper y el río Vorskla.
> Motivos:
> 
> No creo que necesiten 300.000 soldados para la ofensiva. Con 100.000 por el norte y 50.000 por el sur es suficiente.
> ...



No es mal plan, reduciría la línea de contacto terrestre de los 600km actuales a 200km. Y sería otra guerra.
Pero me parece que necesitará más gente que 150.000


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Adriano II (5 Ene 2023)

La propia UE financio una película sobre la famosa tregua de navidad q tuvo lugar en 1914 en la I GM

Poniéndola como ejemplo de la sinrazón de la guerra

Lo q fué algo de alabar en la I GM es ahora algo criticable

En fin son ellos los q quedan retratados para la historia


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## bigmaller (5 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no tengo hermanos, pero ten por seguro que si mi hermano me bombardea, deja de serlo, no sé tú....
> A lo mejor eres de los que pones "la otra mejilla", yo no, desde luego...



Si tu hermano te bombardea sigue siendo tu hermano. Aunque lo odies. 

Lo que ha hecho putin es un guiño a cientos de miles de ukranianos que estan viendo como se divide la iglesia ukraniana. Y ademas de eso, crea duda en el frente. Que el enemigo te ofrezca 36 horas de tregua y que el que está caliente en kiev te lo niegue... Jode.


----------



## Hermericus (5 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo pensaba que no, pero he escuchado en varios canales la idea de que tal vez la tregua por Navidad, sea una trampa para Ucrania...(con la connivencia de Turquía, por cierto).
> Por qué?. Solo hay que ver los hechos:
> 
> 1. Erdogan anuncia hace unos días, que va a hablar con Putin y con el judío.
> ...



Disculpa , pero creo que eso que dices son chorradas de nenes, y en una guerra no se hacen esos miramientos. Ucrania no acepta tregua y no pasa nada. Ningun proucro va a dejar de serlo ni cambiar su opinion del judio.

Rusia solo tiene 2 opciones: pasar a la defensiva protegiendo sus anexiones, que sería un fracaso, ya que no ha recupero todo el Dombass o pasar a una guerra de mas envergadura , muchos mas efectivos y muchos menos miramentos, ya que los ucros no tiene ninguno.


----------



## Hermericus (5 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Comparativa de las afueras del sur de Bakhmut (Artemovsk) entre el 1 de agosto de 2022 y el 4 de enero de 2023.
> 
> Los cráteres más grandes son de bombas aéreas, los más pequeños son de proyectiles de artillería de varios calibres.
> 
> ...



Lo que no entiendo es porque Rusia no hace un barrido por esas zonas hiperfortificadas que no dejen titere con cabeza. 

Con métodos mas suaves tardará meses y muchas bajas en tomarlos.


----------



## Impresionante (5 Ene 2023)

Jajaja


----------



## lukashenko (5 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Con tanto pertrecho debe ser un embrollo. Pasa como con los coches modernos y sus pantallitas, múltiples sensores y asistencias que te despistan de lo fundamental: conducir.


----------



## Martok (5 Ene 2023)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1317020
> 
> 
> 
> Joder, 9 veces la velocidad de la luz es como la nave esa, el Halcón MIlenario.



¿Warp 9? Joder ni que fuera el ENTERPRISE-D


----------



## Argentium (5 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Hace meses que avanzan en forma insesante pero en círculos, por eso es que mucho movimiento para ir a ningúna parte, como cobran miles de dólares por día es un negocio redondo, hacen muy bien, saludos.


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Aquí los auténticos malnacidos son los que siempre aplauden la sangre y luego se hacen los indignados, tú sabrás mejor que yo si estás en el fondo ese saco de hipócritas sin honorabilidad. Serás tú, al que no te interesa reconocer que estamos inmersos en un conflicto que lleva caliente, escalando y en el que mueren hermanos _ortodoxos_ desde el 2014; cuando el golpe de estado por si la memoria te falla. Si te fijas estás comentando en el hilo *número XIX*, y no es por nada. No fue Rusia la que rompió la baraja, desde la UE están vendiendo a sus pueblos y EE.UU *ahí* no debería pintar nada. Reconocido por todos los de la _comunidad internacional _que lo de Minsk era para ganar tiempo. ¿A quién quieres engañar?
> 
> 
> 
> Lamida de cipotes.




Le sacáis partido al comentario de lo de Minsk que no veas...
Hablamos de Rusia en 2014 metiendo tropas para "ayudar" a los "separatistas"? o hablamos de las décadas que se ha pasado Rusia tratando de controlar Ucrania?, muchas veces con éxito, además...
Hablamos de envenenamiento de candidatos? o eso "no interesa"?
Si tanto te preocupa lo que haga o no USA en Europa, te doy una gran idea, dejadnos en paz, si consideráis que lo vuestro es "más mejor", adelante, podéis ir vosotros antes, ya vemos los resultados luego, ok?
No, yo no quiero que en mi país se rijan los gobiernos por ver quien envenena a quien y mucho menos quiero que el mismo tío sea presidente más de 20 años

Gracias, no obstante, por la preocupación


----------



## alfonbass (5 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> Si tu hermano te bombardea sigue siendo tu hermano. Aunque lo odies.
> 
> Lo que ha hecho putin es un guiño a cientos de miles de ukranianos que estan viendo como se divide la iglesia ukraniana. Y ademas de eso, crea duda en el frente. Que el enemigo te ofrezca 36 horas de tregua y que el que está caliente en kiev te lo niegue... Jode.



Ah, que ahora el problema es la "iglesia ucraniana", algo que no habíais ni nombrado antes...ok

Joder, qué meme...que no hay tregua, cojones, no queríais "fuerza" y "realismo"?, pues a ver si esta dosis es suficiente


----------



## rejon (6 Ene 2023)

Arestovich sobre la tregua navideña:

*“Continuaremos la guerra hasta el momento en que se quite el pie del último ocupante de nuestro territorio. No habrá tregua antes de eso, sino solo HIMARS en todas sus cabezas al máximo".*


----------



## Ramonmo (6 Ene 2023)

Los malabarismos que hacen los proucranianos para autoconvencerse de que son los buenos son cada vez más desesperados, llevándoles incluso a denostar una oferta rusa de tregua por Navidad.

Nunca entenderé que alguien en un foro anónimo se tome tan a pecho la defensa de una postura cuando está más que claro que se está equivocando. En la vida real vale, hay que mantener un prestigio del que pueden depender, qué sé yo, trabajos, relaciones sociales, etc. ¿Pero en un foro? ¿Qué extraño mecanismo psicológico impide a estos personajes escribir en un post "la he cagado"? ¿O simplemente dejar el tema y no escribir nada en absoluto?

Otánicos, ya que vosotros no podéis lo diré yo: estáis apoyando a los malos. No pasa nada, os habéis equivocado, pero esto es un sitio de internet y el error no tiene ninguna consecuencia. Pero dejad de humillaros a vosotros mismos. Aunque sólo seáis un avatar en un foro es penoso ver cómo os arrastráis con vuestros penosos argumentos y ridículos mensajes.

Feliz año.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Ene 2023)

muchos se quejan de la decision de putin pero ha sido muy habil. 
en este momento rusia consigue que si habla de una guerra de valores, rusia sea ejemplo de tenerlos, a la vez que da un respiro en bombardeos al pais y se vera en el ideal general un gesto compasivo, en pleno cisma de la iglesia oriental ortodoxa y se refuera hacia su pueblo


----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

lukashenko dijo:


> Con tanto pertrecho debe ser un embrollo. Pasa como con los coches modernos y sus pantallitas, múltiples sensores y asistencias que te despistan de lo fundamental: conducir.



Tampoco veo qué sobre mucho. Seguramente muchos aqui iriais a la guerra con un mosin-nagant y 5 cartuchos, pero supongo que la gente en la vida real trata de sobrevivir mas de 24 horas. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Ene 2023)

*FUENTES OSINT PRO-UCRANIANAS ADVIERTEN QUE RUSIA PLANEA ATENTADOS DE FALSA BANDERA EN LAS IGLESIAS ORTODOXAS DE DONETSK CON EL OBJETIVO DE LLEVAR A CABO UNA NUEVA RONDA DE MOVILIZACIÓN POPULAR EN RUSIA*

*RUSIA PLANEARÍA USAR FRAGMENTOS DE HIMARS PARA ECHAR LA CULPA A UCRANIA, QUE SERÍA DOBLEMENTE CULPABLE TRAS HABER RECHAZADO LA TREGUA RUSA*


----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque Rusia no hace un barrido por esas zonas hiperfortificadas que no dejen titere con cabeza.
> 
> Con métodos mas suaves tardará meses y muchas bajas en tomarlos.



Yo quiero creer que aun hay demasiados buk y s300 activos como para mandar los tu95 a barrer la zona. Cosa que por cierto no llegó a comprender. Como Ucrania tiene aún capacidad antiaérea de largo alcance. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Me parece que no corresponder el alto el fuego unilateral de los rusos no se verá con buenos ojos, aunque la retórica sea esta
> 
> _Biden dice que Putin solo busca un alto el fuego navideño en Ucrania para "encontrar algo de oxígeno"_
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo recuerda la tregua de Navidad, pero nadie se acuerda cómo reaccionaron las élites anglos ante tamaña falta de respeto a su autoridad. Todo lo que malo les pase a esa gente es poco comparado con lo que se merecen.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los rusos
> 
> Los rusos no dejaron de bombardear el 24 de diciembre…



Aún siendo cismáticos, en Kiev siguen siendo ortodoxos.


----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *FUENTES OSINT PRO-UCRANIANAS ADVIERTEN QUE RUSIA PLANEA ATENTADOS DE FALSA BANDERA EN LAS IGLESIAS ORTODOXAS DE DONETSK CON EL OBJETIVO DE LLEVAR A CABO UNA NUEVA RONDA DE MOVILIZACIÓN POPULAR EN RUSIA*
> 
> *RUSIA PLANEARÍA USAR FRAGMENTOS DE HIMARS PARA ECHAR LA CULPA A UCRANIA, QUE SERÍA DOBLEMENTE CULPABLE TRAS HABER RECHAZADO LA TREGUA RUSA*



Espero que no sean tan HDLGP ninguna de las dos partes. Aunque el bando azul y amarillo tiene bastante experiencia y poco reparo en tirar a civiles. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (6 Ene 2023)

Yo intervengo poco aquí últimamente porque ésto ha degenerado en una guerra de desgaste, o una guerra de mierda que viene a ser lo mismo..., con un nuevo Verdún-Bakmut donde se supone que el ejército ukrotánico está siendo triturado gracias a las tácticas geniales de Von Falkenhayn....sin embargo yo creo que todas éstas historias de "picadoras de carne" y tiro al pato con los ukras son mera propaganda de guerra y que la realidad difiere bastante... ..

-En todas las guerras el que asalta una ciudad también tiene pérdidas, como las tuvo el ejército alemán en Verdún, todo eso que dicen los propagandistas de que están matando ukras sin despeinarse como en la tómbola, sólo con superioridad artillera como en la guerra franco-prusiana y sin superioridad aérea pues como que no cuela.

- Cuando atacaron Mariupol, Lisichansk, Severodonetsk, Popasna,...el objetivo declarado del mando ruso era la toma de esas ciudades ¿porqué ahora Bakmut es diferente? si con con su conquista tendrían practicamente en el bote todo el oblast de Donestk....aquí lo que pasa, me temo, es que el ejército ruso no está avanzando porque no puede o porque no quiere asumir las bajas que tuvieron en las otras ciudades; asaltar ciudades siempre ha tenido un coste muy alto y las guerras del siglo XXI no son diferentes de las del siglo XI.... pero la recompensa es un golpe a la moral del contrario tremenda....por eso ha ido Zopensky a sacarse fotos a Izum y Jerson en cuanto se hicieron con ellas cagando leches....o sea los cuentos de las picadoras de carne y "no entramos porque no queremos", a contarselos a Rita la cantaora o a la guardería de la esquina que ya estoy hasta los cojones de leer la misma cantinela cada vez que entro al foro...

- ¿Porqué no empezaron el ataque a Bakmut atacando por los flancos como están haciendo ahora? ¿porque no tenían fuerzas?...y si no las tenían porqué no se limitaron a bombardear la ciudad para ablandarla?...la picadora de carne de verdad es hacer papilla al enemigo a distancia, con asaltos de infantería se pica la carne del otro y la tuya. 

Las guerras de desgaste en el pasado ya se sabe como acabaron, no se desgasta sólo un bando sino que se desgastan LOS DOS, en una guerra de éste tipo con posiciones fortificadas, trincheras, búnkers, asaltos de infantería y drones asesinos que se infiltran es imposible que sólo se "desmilitarice" un bando, puede que caigan muchos ukras pero eso tiene que tener forzosamente un coste, ...como dicen los anglocabrones " aquí no hay desayuno gratis"... 

Tampoco está claro el objetivo estratégico MILITAR de Rusia, a un soldado no se le puede decir que ataque "para que se hunda el euro" o para que "Europa se quede sin gas"....o porque es una guerra asimétrica con unos objetivos económicos de la leche (que sólo unos pocos lumbreras entienden)... 

Algo mas lógico parece el objetivo que han declarado de "desmilitarizar" el ejercito ukro con una guerra defensiva en posiciones cerca de Rusia como parece que están haciendo, pero en ese caso permitir que les sigan llegando a los ukras armas, municiones y suministros a tutiplen va a hacer mas difícil y larga esa desmilitarización....desmilitarizar a toda la OTAN es aún mas difícil y más teniendo en cuenta que esos tienen financiación casi infinita con sus billetes del Monopoly, si Putin cree que va a poder contra todo eso en una guerra de desgaste él sabrá....yo no lo veo claro.


----------



## Guaguei (6 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Jajaja



es la propaganda de guerra satanica, la misma linea que han llevado en todo en conflicto, distorsionando la realidad a los ucranianos
diciendoles que todo va bien, que lo estamos consiguiendo, que vamos a ganar mientras exterminan a todo el pueblo ucraniano


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

la mano negra dijo:


> Ellos solos se retratan . Dejan claro de cara a la posterioridad la clase de seres son. No pueden ser más miserables y abyectos . Confunden la dignidad y la humanidad con la debilidad. Son peores que las serpientes. Putin siempre anda con remilgos morales ¡ En una guerra ! Debería de haber reventado los puentes del Dnieper desde el minuto uno . A sangre y fuego. Y dejarse de contemplaciones morales con estos malnacidos. Ucrania y Rusia son ortodoxas . La Navidad en Ucrania y Rusia se celebra según el calendario juliano antiguo y cae en el día 7 de enero . Si hubiese siquiera un hilito de humanidad y deseos de querer entenderse por las buenas habrían aceptado esa tregua . Pero no quieren tregua . Quieren guerra . Siempre la quisieron . Siempre la anhelaron. Esa era la semilla del diablo que llevaban en el interior de su cuerpo, escondida.
> Demasiados remilgos morales anda teniendo Putin y eso no le traerá nada bueno. Da imagen de debilidad , de extrema debilidad y eso va a hacer que sus enemigos se crezcan , exultantes .



Putin sabe que ganar la parte bélica de una guerra es la parte fácil, lo difícil es someter la voluntad del pueblo enemigo. Eso se hace siendo generoso en la victoria, y está pavimentando ese camino. Peligroso, porque las élites occidentales sólo enienden el lenguaje de la fuerza, así que supongo que debería tener un plan B donde los ejecuta tras unos juicios rápidos, y el resto se suicidan o algo mientras da pan y circo al pueblo derrotado.


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (6 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo pensaba que no, pero he escuchado en varios canales la idea de que tal vez la tregua por Navidad, sea una trampa para Ucrania...(con la connivencia de Turquía, por cierto).
> Por qué?. Solo hay que ver los hechos:
> 
> 1. Erdogan anuncia hace unos días, que va a hablar con Putin y con el judío.
> ...



Hay que ser un idiota clínico para pensar que Erdogan gestionara a favor de los rusos es por eso que no follan es que carajo dicen cada estupidez.

Erdogan ha dicho que Crimea debe ser devuelta a Ucrania, Erdogan esta ha estado haciendo todo lo posible y hará todo lo posible por joder a los rusos 

Erdogan esta jugando a aparecer como parte neutral pero el no es neutral un carajo por razones de seguridad y defensa para Turquía debe joder a los rusos Erdogan tiene ambiciones en todas las zonas musulmanas de Rusia que carajo va ayudar Erdogan a los rusos

Erdogan quiere a los rusos totalmente jodidos para luego invadir Siria- Turquía y China son los adversarios naturales de Rusia no Ucrania ni la Unión Europea Putin fue incompetente planteo mal su estrategia ya esta jodido

Putin debió liquidar a los Turcos en Siria (Tenia capacidad sobrada para hacerlo) pero decidió jugar al imperio ruso queriendo joder a los Ucranianos ahora es Rusia la que se jodió ya no tiene manera de sacar a su país de esto. Como mínimo esto termina en Status Quo Antem Bellum y en peor escenario para Rusia Ucrania recupera todo lo robado desde el 2014, los rusos se están enfrentando a capacidades tecnológicas militares que simplemente no pueden igualar. 





Hermericus dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque Rusia no hace un barrido por esas zonas hiperfortificadas que no dejen titere con cabeza.
> 
> Con métodos mas suaves tardará meses y muchas bajas en tomarlos.



Porque no se pueden destruir son indestructibles, nisiquiera pueden ser barridas con armas nucleares ya que son complejos subterráneos es una linea defensiva construida por años, los rusos deben ejecutar una guerra de maniobras en un sector que este poco defendido abrir una grieta y explotarla pero no tienen esa capacidad ya sus unidades blindadas mecanizadas fueron despedazadas

Yo me quede callado no lo dije porque como brillante analista militar épico que soy (Mucho mejor que Pedro Baños) @Sinjar me reservo cosas para mi, lo digo ahora yo calcule que los Rusos iban a ignorar Kiev y tomar Kharkov de esa manera si colapsaba todo el Dombass, su ataque en Kharkov careció de fuerza solo causaron daños a la estructura civil pero militarmente fue bastante deficiente.

Los rusos llegaron casi al centro de Kharkov pero fueron despedazados






Si hubieran ejecutado un único ataque fuerte a Kharkov dudo que hubiera tenido existo los rusos no tienen un ejercito a la altura del conflicto, Rusia no un ejercito con capacidades militares de primer mundo.

Y el su tropa ni hablar rateros, torturadores, violadores una milicia africana tiene mas ética que los rusos 



Hermericus dijo:


> Rusia solo tiene 2 opciones: pasar a la defensiva protegiendo sus anexiones, que sería un fracaso, ya que no ha recupero todo el Dombass o pasar a una guerra de mas envergadura , muchos mas efectivos y muchos menos miramentos, ya que los ucros no tiene ninguno.



Los rusos tienen una ligera superioridad numérica pero su tropa esta pobremente equipada no tienen recursos para equiparlos mejor, basta con ver como se visten parecen mendigos.



ROBOTECH dijo:


> Sigo pensando que Rusia atacará entre finales de enero y finales de febrero, y que lo hará para dividir Ucrania a través del Dnieper y el río Vorskla.
> Motivos:
> 
> No creo que necesiten 300.000 soldados para la ofensiva. Con 100.000 por el norte y 50.000 por el sur es suficiente.
> ...



Deja ya de decir estupideces y hacer el ridículo ten algo de estima a persona no te degrades tanto

ejercito dymitrydemierda no tiene esa capacidad ya sus unidades blindadas mecanizadas ya están despedazadas no tienen capacidad de maniobra


----------



## amcxxl (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Aurkitu (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Le sacáis partido al comentario de lo de Minsk que no veas...
> Hablamos de Rusia en 2014 metiendo tropas para "ayudar" a los "separatistas"? o hablamos de las décadas que se ha pasado Rusia tratando de controlar Ucrania?, muchas veces con éxito, además...
> Hablamos de envenenamiento de candidatos? o eso "no interesa"?
> Si tanto te preocupa lo que haga o no USA en Europa, te doy una gran idea, dejadnos en paz, si consideráis que lo vuestro es "más mejor", adelante, podéis ir vosotros antes, ya vemos los resultados luego, ok?
> ...



¿Qué gratificación obtienes al cambiar de presidente si las políticas y la falta de soberanía se mantienen invariables? ¿El Sahara? ¿Irak? EE.UU y su esfera no deja crecer a la UE, no permite una independencia de sus _colonias_.

Polonio, y la otra de las revoluciones de colores -¿Naranja no?. Décadas llevan otros preparando este escenario, y lo han conseguido ¡Sí, lo dicen ellos mismos joder!. Minsk I y II, el maidanero banderista viendo cumplido su sueño con la guerra, el porcoshenko...Pero es Rusia la agresora. ¿Y hacia dónde va ese interés por _democratizar_ con estándares occcidentales Ucrania? No vas a poder meter debajo de la alfombra la realidad y la injerencia de los EE.UU en ese país en el que no debería pintar nada.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

Mabuse dijo:


> Aún siendo cismáticos, en Kiev siguen siendo ortodoxos.



Y en España catoliquisimos todos de la muerte...si, claro...


----------



## NS 4 (6 Ene 2023)

Joder...mirando el windy...

Ahora - 23 Celsius en Moscu...

Decian que mañana estaria tambien la masa de aire polar sobre Kiev...


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

Aurkitu dijo:


> ¿Qué gratificación obtienes al cambiar de presidente si las políticas y la falta de soberanía se mantienen invariables? ¿El Sahara? ¿Irak? EE.UU y su esfera no deja crecer a la UE, no permite una independencia de sus _colonias_.
> 
> Polonio, y la otra de las revoluciones de colores -¿Naranja no?. Décadas llevan otros preparando este escenario, y lo han conseguido ¡Sí, lo dicen ellos mismos joder!. Minsk I y II, el maidanero banderista viendo cumplido su sueño con la guerra, el porcoshenko...Pero es Rusia la agresora. ¿Y hacia dónde va ese interés por _democratizar_ con estándares occcidentales Ucrania? No vas a poder meter debajo de la alfombra la realidad y la injerencia de los EE.UU en ese país en el que no debería pintar nada.



La soberanía es mia, no de ningún estado, yo no quiero un estado fuerte, sino uno débil, y cualquier ciudadano común debería querer lo mismo, el estado es el mayor enemigo de la humanidad, un país autoritario, por lo tanto, es puro cáncer

Y mucho más atrás, con la atrocidad que montaron llamada URSS
Yo no sé lo que tenéis algunos con vuestro empeño en que en Rusia o en Ucrania se viva peor, y queréis que se siga viviendo peor, que haya menos libertad, que la gente no pueda acceder más que a una pensión de menos de 200 euros...esa es la "contra" al malvado occidente? lo mejor que hay por ofrecer?

Si hay injerencia, considero mejor que sea hacia un estilo de vida "occidental" que hacia otra cosa, que no parece funcionar en favor del ciudadano, la verdad...


----------



## Aurkitu (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> La soberanía es mia, no de ningún estado, yo no quiero un estado fuerte, sino uno débil, y cualquier ciudadano común debería querer lo mismo, el estado es el mayor enemigo de la humanidad, un país autoritario, por lo tanto, es puro cáncer
> 
> Y mucho más atrás, con la atrocidad que montaron llamada URSS
> Yo no sé lo que tenéis algunos con vuestro empeño en que en Rusia o en Ucrania se viva peor, y queréis que se siga viviendo peor, que haya menos libertad, que la gente no pueda acceder más que a una pensión de menos de 200 euros...esa es la "contra" al malvado occidente? lo mejor que hay por ofrecer?
> ...



No es un estado ni débil, es un estado marioneta no soberano y dirigido por poderes en contra de los intereses generales de los españoles.

Joder, pareces un anuncio de Ikea. ¿Eres autosuficiente? ¿Pecas de libertario anarco-capitalista? Si fueses un multimillonario si entendería que tomases ese discurso, si no, eres un engranaje más de papa estado como todos los presentes, y si _te estropeas_ o intentas salir del sistema sin una comunidad de iguales acabarás en un albergue social o en la calle.

Pregúntale a los libios si viven mejor ahora, o con el _dictador _de Gadafi. Las injerencias a nivel geopolítico son para mantener la hegemonía sobre otros estados y las zonas de influencia, para controlar los recursos y el acceso o disponibilidad de los mismos. Lo de las libertades es puro maquillaje, discurso para infantes. Con lo que la cantinela de Rusia vil, agresora, y similares es puro canto de sirena para oídos necios o complacientes.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y en España catoliquisimos todos de la muerte...si, claro...



Limítese a responder lo que le mandan. No improvise.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

Aurkitu dijo:


> No es un estado ni débil, es un estado marioneta no soberano y dirigido por poderes en contra de los intereses generales de los españoles.
> 
> Joder, pareces un anuncio de Ikea. ¿Eres autosuficiente? ¿Pecas de libertario anarco-capitalista? Si fueses un multimillonario si entendería que tomases ese discurso, si no, eres un engranaje más de papa estado como todos los presentes, y si _te estropeas_ o intentas salir del sistema sin una comunidad de iguales acabarás en un albergue social o en la calle.
> 
> Pregúntale a los libios si viven mejor ahora, o con el _dictador _de Gadafi. Las injerencias a nivel geopolítico son para mantener la hegemonía sobre otros estados y las zonas de influencia, para controlar los recursos y el acceso o disponibilidad de los mismos. Lo de las libertades es puro maquillaje, discurso para infantes. Con lo que la cantinela de Rusia vil, agresora, y similares es puro canto de sirena para oídos necios o complacientes.



No soy yo quien asegura que Ucrania no debe existir porque "patata"
De todas formas, qué es eso de "intereses de los españoles"? qué tipo de concepto es? yo tengo mis intereses y seguramente tú tienes los tuyos, los que, por un concepto absurdo de nacionalidad, es muy posible que no casen entre sí...

No soy autosuficiente, de hecho, nadie lo somos, es imposible serlo, pero cuando necesitamos algo lo compramos, se puede hacer eso, es fácil y es lo mejor que nos ha dado el "capitalismo" y es lo único que nos acerca a la libertad, que es el estado natural del ser humano

Seguramente eres de esos que cree que la gente es inutil y que hay que darla algo "porque no sabe hacer las cosas"....el resultado es lo que hemos visto con todo tipo de socialismo en la historia, paises pobres, con gente pobre y desesperada sin futuro

Para hablar de Libia o de Iraq hay que profundizar en toda la historia y no quedarse con una parte, que es la propia parte de responsabilidad de los libios o de los iraquies, hay que tener en cuenta las luchas entre facciones, algo en lo que, me parece que poca culpa puede tener un tercero, pero bueno, sería un tema enorme para debatir, yo, con gusto, no hago como el forero medio cobarde que cuando le llevan la contraria, enseguida se escaquea con el "ignore"

Rusia no es vil, pero es agresora en este caso, por qué? porque trata a Ucrania con desprecio como ha pasado desde hace muuucho tiempo, el desprecio con el que trata a Bielorrusia, dicho sea de paso y con el mismo que trata a sus propios ciudadanos
Una sociedad comida por el nacionalismo con el que se ha ocultado la mayoría de los problemas, porque, sabes que hay problemas graves en Rusia, verdad? sabes que no todas las regiones son Moscu o San Petersburgo y que hay regiones donde la gente lo pasa fatal, eso lo sabes, verdad?
Pero es que el hecho de que ha sido Rusia quien ha entrado y agredido es innegable, de hecho, puedes ver mogollón de vídeos donde se ven tropas rusas, lo coherente es aceptar esa realidad, si quieres apoyar una invasión así y entender que quieres que el mundo se riga de esa manera, es muy posible que llegue un momento donde lamentes haber apoyado eso, que será cuando pierdas Ceuta o Melilla, por ejemplo, te recuerdo que si alguien juega de esa manera, lo normal es que lo hagan todos...

Tu ves a la libertad como un discurso, yo lo veo como la razón más importante para que se produzcan los desastres que se producen en nombre de eso a lo que llamáis "estado"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ene 2023)

ratios para el dia 3

1:1.5

ratios para el dia 5

1:6

a favor de quien? pues de ucrania claro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ene 2023)

un hombre español vive 17 años más que un ruso, puedes explicar sin que parezcas subnormal a que viena la adoracion a la gestion de putin y al estercolero que gobierna?



Aurkitu dijo:


> No es un estado ni débil, es un estado marioneta no soberano y dirigido por poderes en contra de los intereses generales de los españoles.
> 
> Joder, pareces un anuncio de Ikea. ¿Eres autosuficiente? ¿Pecas de libertario anarco-capitalista? Si fueses un multimillonario si entendería que tomases ese discurso, si no, eres un engranaje más de papa estado como todos los presentes, y si _te estropeas_ o intentas salir del sistema sin una comunidad de iguales acabarás en un albergue social o en la calle.
> 
> Pregúntale a los libios si viven mejor ahora, o con el _dictador _de Gadafi. Las injerencias a nivel geopolítico son para mantener la hegemonía sobre otros estados y las zonas de influencia, para controlar los recursos y el acceso o disponibilidad de los mismos. Lo de las libertades es puro maquillaje, discurso para infantes. Con lo que la cantinela de Rusia vil, agresora, y similares es puro canto de sirena para oídos necios o complacientes.


----------



## amcxxl (6 Ene 2023)

Crímenes de guerra de Ucrania:
◾Alexander Povoroznyuk (presidente del club de fútbol Inhulets Petrove) admite abiertamente que él y su destacamento punitivo estuvieron involucrados en las ejecuciones de ciudadanos disidentes de Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra:


Alemania tiene la intención de suministrar a Ucrania una batería "Patriot" adicional". -Olaf Scholz


Efectos para la AFU en la "picadora de carne" de Bakhmut


El batallón 204 de la TRO de Kiev ha regresado de Artemovsk y también algunas otras bajas de Bakhmut,


Un lote de nuevos vehículos médicos blindados y de recuperación БТР-82A, БТР-80К para el ejército bielorruso llegó a Bielorrusia desde Rusia como parte del rearme de Bielorrusia.


La gente está empezando a notarlo.
Leather Apron Club analiza el nepotismo étnico en la llamada "#IntellectualDarkWeb" (@lexfridman, @jordanbpeterson) y cómo las voces en esa esfera son en gran parte de un grupo. Es importante ser consciente de quién está influyendo en la narrativa en varias esferas de los medios.


----------



## Nico (6 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>




A ojo de buen cubero ahí hay *entre 3000 a 5000 dólares de equipo*. ¿Todo eso cuesta hoy día un soldado?

Merde !


----------



## Nico (6 Ene 2023)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo intervengo poco aquí últimamente porque ésto ha degenerado en una guerra de desgaste, o una guerra de mierda que viene a ser lo mismo..., con un nuevo Verdún-Bakmut donde se supone que el ejército ukrotánico está siendo triturado gracias a las tácticas geniales de Von Falkenhayn....sin embargo yo creo que todas éstas historias de "picadoras de carne" y tiro al pato con los ukras son mera propaganda de guerra y que la realidad difiere bastante... ..




No cito completo el post (el que quiera leerlo completo siga el enlace), pero estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo.

Bajmut está siendo el Stalingrado de Ucrania... y ya sabemos qué pasó en Stalingrado. 

Realmente seis meses de ataque sin haber pasado de los suburbios, ya casi que parece más un "_quiero y no puedo_" por parte de Rusia, antes que una gloriosa "_picadora de carne_".

A saber por qué están luchando este conflicto como lo llevan... es como si no lo quisieran ganar... o no pudieran.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que ese no es el punto, la coña está en que, independientemente de tradiciones, no puedes suponer que las "tradiciones tuyas", son las que tiene que cumplir el resto, no tiene ningún sentido
> En Ucrania pasa como en España, no todo el mundo son "religiosos" y si, mucha gente ha adoptado la manera "occidental", por qué? por miles de cuestiones, de la misma manera que aquí llega "Papa Noel"
> Lo que sois incapaces de comprender es que la cultura se expande, y con ella el cambio de tradiciones
> Refugiarse en el "ej que Ucrania ez ruzia y zon ortodoxoz", no tiene ningún sentido, si Rusia quiere una tregua ahora, también podría haberla pedido el 24, cuando muchos ucranianos también querían y necesitaban celebrar
> Ah, que, es posible que, después de todo, si hay que hacerle pagar al ucraniano que no quiere determinada cosa, son "subhumanos" pues?



Has metido la pata hasta el fondo y ahora no sabes como salirte....  Con un 8 % de población católica y unas festividades que no celebran tu insistes... supongo que si hubieran hecho la tregua en navidad nos hablarias del ramadan y tal... 

Eres un inculto ... ya lo has demostrado. No hace falta que lo estropees más. Ya ha quedado claro

"La cultura se expande dices"  Tu me pareces que en tu anglocentrismo confundes cultura con poner nuevas sucursales de Mac Donalds...


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2023)

EEUU manda , Alemania envía, Francia suministra...
En resumen, la llamada Ucrania se transformo: primero en un criadero y vertedero de escoria nazi
y luego en una cacharrería vertedero de chatarra vendida a peso en oro del que cagó el moro....


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Has metido la pata hasta el fondo y ahora no sabes como salirte....  Con un 8 % de población católica y unas festividades que no celebran tu insistes... supongo que si hubieran hecho la tregua en navidad nos hablarias del ramadan y tal...
> 
> Eres un inculto ... ya lo has demostrado. No hace falta que lo estropees más. Ya ha quedado claro
> 
> "La cultura se expande dices"  Tu me pareces que en tu anglocentrismo confundes cultura con poner nuevas sucursales de Mac Donalds...



Bueno, católicos son todos, eso es otra discusión que lleva siglos sin resolverse.









Católico (término) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## arriondas (6 Ene 2023)

Aurkitu dijo:


> No es un estado ni débil, es un estado marioneta no soberano y dirigido por poderes en contra de los intereses generales de los españoles.
> 
> Joder, pareces un anuncio de Ikea. ¿Eres autosuficiente? ¿Pecas de libertario anarco-capitalista? Si fueses un multimillonario si entendería que tomases ese discurso, si no, eres un engranaje más de papa estado como todos los presentes, y si _te estropeas_ o intentas salir del sistema sin una comunidad de iguales acabarás en un albergue social o en la calle.
> 
> Pregúntale a los libios si viven mejor ahora, o con el _dictador _de Gadafi. Las injerencias a nivel geopolítico son para mantener la hegemonía sobre otros estados y las zonas de influencia, para controlar los recursos y el acceso o disponibilidad de los mismos. Lo de las libertades es puro maquillaje, discurso para infantes. Con lo que la cantinela de Rusia vil, agresora, y similares es puro canto de sirena para oídos necios o complacientes.



Ese tipo de pensamientos son propios de gente que tiene el riñón muy bien cubierto desde edades tempranas, otra clase de personas no pensarían de ese modo ya que son conscientes de que no les han regalado nada, de que mucho se consigue gracias a la ayuda y el apoyo de otros, y de que la vida da muchas vueltas.

Somos como nos educan en casa, y del entorno donde nos hemos criado. De ahí viene todo lo demás. Curiosamente, esos adalides de la libertad en realidad lo que pretenden es imponer sus criterios y puntos de vista a los demás. Dime de lo que presumes...


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2023)

La derrota, al igual que la lucha, en un país a extinguir, no estará delimitada sólo 'sobre el terreno'. 
EEUU y sus caniches han depositado mucha esperanza en ese botín en el que se han cebado:
Energía, alimentos, fertilizantes, metales estratégicos, tierras raras...se están disputando y en juego
Rusia las tienen , pero La UE y EEUU las necesitan.

El dólar, la inflación, el desempleo, sanidad, bienestar... serán las otras consecuencias de la derrota.
Todos nos veremos afectados en ese drama que irá a peor mes tras mes hasta que deje de hacerlo.

Así que, no solo serán sangre, sudor, lágrimas...Occidente huele a penitencia por todas partes.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (6 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Los malabarismos que hacen los proucranianos para autoconvencerse de que son los buenos son cada vez más desesperados, llevándoles incluso a denostar una oferta rusa de tregua por Navidad.
> 
> Nunca entenderé que alguien en un foro anónimo se tome tan a pecho la defensa de una postura cuando está más que claro que se está equivocando. En la vida real vale, hay que mantener un prestigio del que pueden depender, qué sé yo, trabajos, relaciones sociales, etc. ¿Pero en un foro? ¿Qué extraño mecanismo psicológico impide a estos personajes escribir en un post "la he cagado"? ¿O simplemente dejar el tema y no escribir nada en absoluto?
> 
> ...



que pereza dais


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Ene 2023)

vegahermosa dijo:


> muchos se quejan de la decision de putin pero ha sido muy habil.
> en este momento rusia consigue que si habla de una guerra de valores, rusia sea ejemplo de tenerlos, a la vez que da un respiro en bombardeos al pais y se vera en el ideal general un gesto compasivo, en pleno cisma de la iglesia oriental ortodoxa y se refuera hacia su pueblo



La decisión de Putin es hábil porque muchos ucranianos, la gran mayoría, debe de haberse quedado con cara de WTF con el cambio por decreto de la navidad del 7 de Enero al 25 de Diciembre, y eso incluye a muchos ucranianos nacionalistas, es como si en España tuviésemos un presidente judío que decretarse que ya no hay más Navidad y que el festivo a partir de ahora porque le sale a él y a sus asesores gringos del orto es el Jakuna, Putin les manda un mensaje claro, yo si respeto vuestras tradiciones y así podéis ver quienes son los verdaderos ocupantes de Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)

Termobaricas


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

la mano negra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Ha sido un gesto de cara a la galeria No occidental. Y ha tenido la respuesta que esperaba._


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

Crónica de una operación militar especial: hechos del 3 al 5 de enero de 2023

▪Las formaciones ucranianas continúan realizando actos de agresión en el territorio de la Federación Rusa.

Un vehículo aéreo no tripulado fue detectado y destruido por medio de la defensa aérea en la región de Rostov.

▪También se registraron ataques de vehículos aéreos no tripulados en la península de Crimea. El intento de ataque fue repelido en la zona del aeródromo de Belbek.

Varios objetivos aéreos más fueron destruidos por los sistemas de defensa aérea cerca de Sebastopol y cerca del pueblo de Nizhnegorsky.

▪ Las batallas posicionales continúan en la dirección de Starobelsk. Las partes realizan reconocimiento mutuo y fortalecen las fronteras actuales.

Sin embargo, unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania llevaron a cabo varios ataques nocturnos fallidos contra posiciones rusas en el área de Kuzemovka.

▪Los destacamentos de asalto de la PMC "Wagner" están llevando a cabo fuertes batallas callejeras y empujando la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Soledar.

En los últimos días, los wagnerianos han ocupado varios bastiones enemigos y la estación de tren Dekonskaya.

▪La batalla por Bakhmut continúa: a pesar de la introducción de unidades de reserva en la batalla, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están perdiendo posiciones en la ciudad y sus alrededores.

Desde entonces, las fuerzas rusas han ocupado varios bastiones enemigos en la zona de Podgorodny y Kleshcheevka.

▪Formaciones ucranianas continúan realizando bombardeos indiscriminados de cohetes y artillería de la aglomeración de Donetsk.

Varias personas murieron como resultado de las huelgas. Los edificios residenciales y las instalaciones de infraestructura sufrieron daños.

▪Otro crimen del régimen de Kyiv se registró en la ciudad de Vasilyevka, región de Zaporozhye.

Un ataque con cohetes de un HIMARS MLRS golpeó un edificio de apartamentos: 6 personas murieron, unas 30 resultaron gravemente heridas.

"Pescador"


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Termobaricas



Parece que se equivocó en el nombre, no es 1500 sino 500





FAE bomb ODAB-500PMV | Rosoboronexport


The ODAB-500PMV fuel-air-explosive bomb is designed to engage industrial facilities, soft-skinned targets, manpower, and clear anti-personnel and anti-tank minefields.




roe.ru


----------



## Karma bueno (6 Ene 2023)

*Un hombre de paz y temeroso de Dios: Putin ordena un alto el fuego de 36 horas a partir del mediodía de mañana por la Navidad ortodoxa*





El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ordenó hoy un alto el fuego de 36 horas a partir de las 12.00 hora de Moscú (09.00 GMT) de mañana viernes a lo largo de toda la línea del frente en Ucrania, informó el Kremlin.
Según la nota de la Presidencia rusa, la decisión del jefe del Estado es en repuesta al llamamiento del patriarca de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa, Kiril, de establecer una tregua de Navidad, que los creyentes ortodoxos celebran el 7 de enero.
“Teniendo en cuenta la petición del patriarca Kirill, insto al ministro de Defensa, Sergei Shoigu, a poner en marcha un alto el fuego en toda la línea de frente el 6 de enero a partir de las 12.00 (hora local)”, ha indicado el Kremlin en un comunicado.
Así, Putin ha estipulado que la tregua permanecerá en vigor hasta las 00.00 del 8 de enero y ha señalado que la medida ha sido tomada “teniendo en cuenta el gran número de ciudadanos que profesa la religión ortodoxa y que viven en las zonas de combate”.










Un hombre de paz y temeroso de Dios: Putin ordena un alto el fuego de 36 horas a partir del mediodía de mañana por la Navidad ortodoxa







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## lukashenko (6 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Tampoco veo qué sobre mucho. Seguramente muchos aqui iriais a la guerra con un mosin-nagant y 5 cartuchos, pero supongo que la gente en la vida real trata de sobrevivir mas de 24 horas.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Pues todo lo que llevaba encima ese desgraciado de poco le sirvió frente a un disparo de fusil en la cara. Demasiado peso y volumen dificultan el movimiento, más si tienes que echarte a tierra para reptar. En la mili a mí hasta me sobraba el chopo y los cargadores cuando tocaba hacer muchos km, supongo que porque no estábamos en guerra...


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es que ese no es el punto, la coña está en que, independientemente de tradiciones, no puedes suponer que las "tradiciones tuyas", son las que tiene que cumplir el resto, no tiene ningún sentido
> En Ucrania pasa como en España, no todo el mundo son "religiosos" y si, mucha gente ha adoptado la manera "occidental", por qué? por miles de cuestiones, de la misma manera que aquí llega "Papa Noel"
> Lo que sois incapaces de comprender es que la cultura se expande, y con ella el cambio de tradiciones
> Refugiarse en el "ej que Ucrania ez ruzia y zon ortodoxoz", no tiene ningún sentido, si Rusia quiere una tregua ahora, también podría haberla pedido el 24, cuando muchos ucranianos también querían y necesitaban celebrar
> Ah, que, es posible que, después de todo, si hay que hacerle pagar al ucraniano que no quiere determinada cosa, son "subhumanos" pues?



Ucrania no es Rusia, pero si son Ortodoxos, de hecho en Kiev empezó la religión ortodoxa, y su ortodoxia fue la principal razón por la que siempre se resistieron al dominio polaco, la Navidad el 7 de Enero es más de ellos que de nadie.

Ha habido algún referendum con garantías para que ellos cambien su fecha de navidad?, O ha sido una decisión por decreto tomada por unas pocas personas de las cuales la mayoría no son Ortodoxos, y ni siquiera ucranianos?.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)

Crímenes de guerra?


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Nico dijo:


> No cito completo el post (el que quiera leerlo completo siga el enlace), pero estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Bajmut está siendo el Stalingrado de Ucrania... y ya sabemos qué pasó en Stalingrado.
> 
> ...



_No debe olvidar que Bajmut no solo es una ciudad más. Es la principal linea de defensa. Es una ciudad fortificada con más túneles que el Metro de Madrid. Han estado 8 años fortificándola y aunque le hagan un “Dresde” seguirán estando los túneles._


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Imponer el discurso


Como en prácticamente cualquier conflicto bélico, desde que comenzara en 2014, el aspecto informativo ha sido parte esencial de la guerra en Ucrania, ya fuera en su fase contenida en Donbass como, …




slavyangrad.es











Imponer el discurso


06/01/2023


Como en prácticamente cualquier conflicto bélico, desde que comenzara en 2014, el aspecto informativo ha sido parte esencial de la guerra en Ucrania, ya fuera en su fase contenida en Donbass como, de forma intensificada, en la fase actual, que no solo involucra a un tercer país, Rusia, sino que sus consecuencias se han extendido a todo el territorio ucraniano. En esa tarea de imponer su discurso frente a otras alternativas, Ucrania ha contado siempre con la participación del aparato mediático occidental. En estos más de ocho años transcurridos entre los hechos de 2014, que no solo se limitaron a la guerra en Donbass, sino que incluyeron también los asesinatos de Maidan, el golpe de estado de febrero, la masacre de Odessa y la incorporación a las estructuras oficiales de grupos nacionalistas vinculados a la extrema derecha más radical, las críticas a Ucrania por su actuación en esos casos han quedado extremadamente limitadas.

Más escasos aún han sido los reproches a Kiev por no haber sido capaz de resolver los casos de los asesinatos del Maidan, por castigar a un solo culpable por las muertes de la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odessa, por iniciar una guerra para solucionar por la vía militar un problema que, en aquel momento era político, o por su actuación en los siete años posteriores a la firma de los acuerdos que debían trasladar el conflicto bélico al plano diplomático. Pese a jactarse abierta y públicamente durante años de su rechazo a cumplir los acuerdos firmados por las partes y negociados con la mediación de dos de las potencias europeas, Alemania y Francia, en el tiempo en el que los acuerdos de Minsk fueron considerados una vía útil de resolución del conflicto, la culpa del perpetuo bloqueo fue constante y conscientemente adjudicada a Rusia. También la visión de la guerra que durante los casi ocho años de conflicto en Donbass dio la maquinaria de comunicación occidental fue la impuesta por Kiev: un actor exterior que manejaba los hilos movilizó una falsa rebelión para justificar su injerencia externa, una invasión invisible que se ha instalado ya en la conciencia colectiva mundial gracias a los medios de comunicación, que en este tiempo han ignorado, desestimado o deslegitimado todo aspecto político legítimo que tuvieron esas movilizaciones en Donetsk, Lugansk y otras ciudades de Donbass.

Pese a haber tratado de solucionar un conflicto político por la vía militar y haberse negado a cumplir un acuerdo negociado por países de la Unión Europea y que había firmado o rechazar abiertamente reanudar el pago de pensiones en Donbass, Ucrania siempre fue presentada como el país agredido, no la parte agresora. Y pese a demonizar y perseguir a todo tipo de opositores (fundamentalmente a los comunistas, aunque la demonización y humillación no se limitó a ellos sino que se extendió a todo lo considerado _prorruso, _lo fuera o no), Kiev siempre fue considerado un bastión de los _valores europeos_ y de la democracia frente al autoritarismo ruso.

En ese contexto de éxito rotundo de la imposición del discurso nacionalista ucraniano en toda la prensa occidental, no es de extrañar que el relato ucraniano se haya impuesto sin necesidad de esfuerzo alguno desde el 24 de febrero, cuando las tropas rusas cruzaron finalmente las fronteras ucranianas con el inicio de su _operación militar especial_, en realidad una nueva fase de la guerra, que extendía el conflicto a todo el territorio ucraniano y arriesgaba hacerlo también a parte del territorio ruso. Olvidando todo lo ocurrido los ocho años anteriores, el discurso oficial presentó entonces, y sigue presentando ahora, una “guerra sin provocación previa” (unprovoked war), que ignora deliberadamente que el conflicto bélico comenzó en abril de 2014 cuando Turchinov anunció la _operación antiterrorista_, solicitó a Naciones Unidas que participara en ella y el primer ministro Yatseniuk declaró abiertamente que “Ucrania ya está en guerra”. A día de hoy, incluso el ahora enaltecido comandante Valery Zaluzhny admite que, para las Fuerzas Armadas, la guerra comenzó en aquel año. Pero ignorar las exigencias legítimas del pueblo de Donbass y la guerra que siguió a las protestas de abril y el referéndum de mayo de 2014 ayuda a presentar una guerra reciente en la que la culpa puede ser fácilmente adjudicada, no a un país, sino a una sola persona, el presidente Vladimir Putin. Esa versión supone también ignorar, como se ha hecho desde que comenzara la guerra, el sufrimiento humano causado por la decisión del ejecutivo ucraniano, que ante la posibilidad de que Donbass siguiera un escenario similar al de Crimea y perder el control de más partes del país,

La facilidad con la que Ucrania ha impuesto y generalizado su relato de los hechos no solo persiste, sino que ha aumentado con la invasión rusa de febrero de 2022. Frente a cualquier afirmación rusa, publicada siempre creando la sombra de la duda del país al que se ha creado la fama de jamás decir la verdad, toda afirmación ucraniana es entendida como hecho que no precisa de verificación alguna. Las violaciones a bebés, historia que posteriormente le costaría el puesto a la defensora del pueblo, los kits de violación, las salas de tortura, el uso consciente de la violación como arma de guerra, el robo de niños o la deportación de cientos de miles de personas han tomado el lugar de los autobombardeos rusos contra sus propios territorios en el imaginario ucraniano, acusaciones sin necesidad de prueba alguna inmediatamente trasladadas a toda la prensa occidental.

Sin posibilidad de cubrir la guerra desde el frente, o de hacerlo con continuidad, la prensa ha optado por limitarse a reproducir, prácticamente sin matices aquello afirmado por tres fuentes principales: el Gobierno de Ucrania, think-tanks occidentales y servicios de inteligencia, que no siempre son siquiera tres fuentes distintas. Hace unos meses, cuando Rusia y Ucrania se preparaban para la posibilidad de una batalla por la margen derecha del río Dniéper en la región de Jersón, que finalmente no se produjo ante la retirada rusa, se dieron dos ejemplos claros de la forma en que la prensa trata la información de uno y otro lado de la línea del frente.

El caso de los bombardeos de la central nuclear de Zaporozhie, única central nuclear ucraniana bajo control ruso, se ha repetido a lo largo de los meses. La teoría de los autobombardeos rusos contra una central en la que Ucrania acusa a Rusia de mantener tropas -un sinsentido por el que la prensa no se ha molestado en preguntar a Kiev- fue repetido hasta la saciedad. Finalmente, puede que conscientes de que el discurso ucraniano carecía de sentido, los medios optaron por el salomónico “las partes se acusan entre sí”, dando así la misma credibilidad a una acusación carente de toda lógica frente a una que sí la tenía. Ucrania, que trataba de obligar a Rusia a retirarse de la central, siempre tuvo más incentivo en bombardear esas infraestructuras que quien la defendía y sufriría las consecuencias en caso de un incidente nuclear.

Sin embargo, el caso de la presa de Kajovka es aún más flagrante. Las acusaciones se produjeron en un momento en el que Moscú y Kiev cruzaban también otro tipo de amenazas: tanto Rusia como Ucrania afirmaban que la otra parte se planteaba el uso de una _bomba sucia_, una acusación que Kiev ya había usado en años anteriores contra las Repúblicas Populares, a la que se sumaba entonces Rusia. Correctamente, la prensa presentó las acusaciones rusas como propaganda de guerra, _fake news_, aunque dio credibilidad al igualmente burdo relato ucraniano. Aunque menos sensacionalista que el uso de armas de enorme peligro, el caso de las acusaciones cruzadas sobre la intención de hacer explotar la presa de Kajovka en la región de Jersón siguen el mismo patrón.

Desde el pasado verano, la táctica ucraniana en la región de Jersón, única zona en la que las tropas rusas tenían presencia en la margen derecha del Dniéper, había pasado por hacer insostenible la situación para las tropas rusas. Los ataques a los puentes e infraestructuras se habían convertido en el principal elemento de lucha, algo que finalmente obligó a Rusia a renunciar a la batalla y retirarse, resguardando así las vidas de las que eran algunas de sus mejores tropas, que podrían haber quedado completamente sitiadas y aisladas sin posibilidad logística de suministro. En ese contexto, Rusia acusó a Ucrania de planear hacer explotar la presa de Kajovka, lo que habría supuesto inundar gran parte del territorio del sur del país, en la margen izquierda del Dniéper, zona bajo control ruso.

La prensa no dio credibilidad a las acusaciones rusas, pero sí a la respuesta ucraniana: Rusia pretendía volar la presa para impedir el avance ucraniano y culparía de los hechos a las tropas ucranianas. En aquel momento, académicos como Ivan Katchanovski aclararon que esas acusaciones carecían de lógica alguna. En caso de destrucción de la presa, Rusia no solo perdería el control de la zona inundada, sino que sacrificaría el suministro de agua a toda la zona sur, incluida la península de Crimea. En la margen derecha, Ucrania no sufriría consecuencia alguna. Pese a carecer de lógica alguna, fue esa la versión por la que optó la prensa occidental.

La retirada rusa de Jersón sin que mediara batalla hizo desaparecer, al menos momentáneamente, esas acusaciones cruzadas. Ya en otoño, temporada alta del barro en la tierra, Ucrania optó por no tratar de forzar el Dniéper para avanzar sobre territorio ruso, por lo que la presa de Kajovka ha quedado olvidada momentáneamente De ahí que la actual admisión que esta semana ha publicado _The Washington Post_ no vaya a causar reacción alguna. Ucrania, tal y como afirmó entonces Rusia, realmente se planteó la posibilidad de hacer explotar la presa. Según recoge _The Washington Post_, el mayor general Andriy Kovalchuk, que lideraba la contraofensiva ucraniana en Jersón explicó que Ucrania carecía de posibilidades de avanzar rápidamente debido al gran uso de campos minados (práctica que Rusia y Ucrania también comparten).

El medio explica que las tropas ucranianas habían acudido a Alemania para preparar una ofensiva más amplia que incluyera los territorios del sur de Jersón y Zaporozhie que, de momento, no se ha producido. Como advirtieron los socios extranjeros de Ucrania, fundamentalmente los militares estadounidenses, Ucrania corría el riesgo de quedar atrapada ante el envío de refuerzos rusos, una situación que el país conoce de sus intentos de avance profundo en Donbass en el verano de 2014 y que causaron miles de bajas entre sus tropas. En ese relato de la planificación de una ofensiva que no se produjo, _The Washington Post_ explica que “Kovalchuk consideró incluso inundar el río. Los ucranianos, afirmó, incluso realizaron un bombardeo de prueba con un lanzador HIMARS sobre una de las compuertas de la presa de Nova Kajovka, causando tres agujeros en el metal, para ver si las aguas del río subían lo suficiente para destruir los cruces rusos sin inundar las localidades cercanas. La prueba fue un éxito, dijo Kovalchuk, pero el paso se quedó como último recurso”. Ese primer intento y esa admisión de que el plan estaba sobre la mesa coincide con las acusaciones rusas, entonces condenadas como propaganda de guerra de quien iba a cometer el acto que denunciaba.

Sin la posibilidad de cubrir de forma continuada la guerra desde el terreno y el absoluto desinterés por dar una imagen equilibrada de los hechos, la prensa ha optado por continuar con la tendencia del periodismo de declaraciones, que publica como exclusiva las acusaciones de una parte y que cuenta en su lista de fuentes que considera fiables a grupos como el batallón Bratstvo, evidentemente más interesado en presentar su imagen de la guerra en lugar de la realidad. Es decir, la prensa occidental actúa exactamente como acusan de actuar a la prensa rusa, que en su opinión únicamente repite el discurso que llega del Kremlin, en el que cada palabra ha de ser entendida como propagan da. Sin embargo, cada palabra de Bankova ha de ser publicada como hecho que no requiere verificación alguna, como si cualquier declaración de Kiev no fuera también parte del discurso oficial ni de la propaganda de guerra de uno de los bandos en conflicto. Así, por ejemplo, hay que considerar la oferta rusa de una tregua navideña de 36 horas como una jugada táctica para obtener rédito militar sin dudar nunca de la respuesta de Ucrania, país que no solo ha incumplido cada tregua pactada en Minsk, sino que ha prohibido toda negociación con el presidente ruso.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Sobre la estupidez de los combatientes potenciales de la "Legión Internacional de Ucrania"

En marzo del año pasado, publicaciones extranjeras escribieron sobre mercenarios extranjeros que merodeaban por ciudades polacas con el objetivo de entrar en Ucrania "para ganar dinero". Diez meses después, la situación apenas ha cambiado.

"La locura de los valientes" buscadores extranjeros de fortuna ucranianos merece una canción, en este caso satírica. Un ciudadano colombiano llamó al bot de comentarios de compañeros de @foreigncombatants pidiendo ayuda para unirse a la "Legión Internacional".

Ni el contenido del sitio ni el dominio .ru avergonzaron lo más mínimo al buscador de beneficios, que facilitó gustosamente toda la información sobre sí mismo:

▪️️ Edson Joseph Matajira Delgado tiene 32 años, es sargento de la Infantería de Marina de Colombia en la reserva.

▪ Matajira sirvió en las Fuerzas Armadas colombianas entre 2009 y 2021. Se formó como ingeniero de combate y artillero de mortero y completó su carrera militar en el 13º Batallón de la Armada colombiana.

▪ Actualmente, el colombiano intenta en vano unirse a la "Legión Internacional" ucraniana: junto con dos antiguos compañeros de armas, Matahira se dirigió por su cuenta a París, donde esperaba recibir ayuda de la embajada ucraniana.

▪ Para estar seguro, envió a nuestros colegas un extracto de su expediente personal con los datos de su pasaporte, lugar de empadronamiento, número de teléfono y todos los detalles de su carrera militar.

▪ Matahera dijo que estaba dispuesto a luchar por Ucrania o a convertirse en instructor de nuevos reclutas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SSO durante la noche del 5 al 6 de enero de 2023

▪La artillería rusa alcanzó objetivos en Strelechya, Staritsa, Gatishche, Volchansk y Figolevka, en la región de Kharkiv.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones enemigas en Kupiansk, Tavolzhanka, Sinkovka, Kislivka, Novoselivske y Makiivka.

A su vez, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon Kuzemivka, Ploshchanka, Dibrowa y Kuzmino.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivskoye), las fuerzas rusas se enfrentaron a las concentraciones de hombres del enemigo en Verkhnekamensk, Veseloye, Soledar, Bajmut, Dyleivka, Severnoye y Novhorodske.

Las formaciones ucranianas atacaron Yakovlevka, Kurdyumivka, Ozaryanivka y Maiorsk.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Avdeevka, Krasnohorivka, Marinka, Nevelskoye y Hryhorivka.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, artilleros rusos atacaron posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Novomikhailovka, Hohldar, Prechistivka y Vremyivka.

▪ En dirección a Zaporizhzhya fueron alcanzados objetivos en Hulaypil, Zaliznytske, Charivne, Novodanilovka, Stepove y Primorske, así como en Nikopol, en la orilla norte del Dnipro.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon Tokmak y Dorozhnyanka.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Kherson, Chernobayivka y Tokarevka.

El enemigo, a su vez, bombardeó Alyoshki y el pueblo de Radensk.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

*Nuestros combatientes lograron romper la defensa de las AFU en Soledar y comenzaron a avanzar hacia el centro de la ciudad.

Según fuentes conocedoras de la situación sobre el terreno, el enemigo está abandonando sus posiciones y retirándose hacia el norte y el noroeste.*






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Fishbar @rybar y Military Chronicle @milchronicles escriben sobre posibles ataques contra instalaciones militares-industriales rusas en Extremo Oriente desde las aguas del Mar de Japón o el Océano Pacífico.

Si miras el mapa, para una persona normal, todos los lanzamientos serían desde el lado japonés. No importa tanto de qué bandera serán los barcos civiles: habrá preguntas para los japoneses de una forma u otra.

Y puesto que los japoneses importaron petróleo del yacimiento Sajalín-2 a finales de diciembre a pesar de las sanciones y prohibiciones, podría ser una excusa formal para "tender una trampa" a Tokio.

Para el Occidente colectivo, tal escenario encendería focos de tensión cerca de las fronteras de Rusia, China y Corea del Norte. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

‼‼‼Especial para Vesti Primorye TG. Análisis militar del corresponsal militar Alexei Sukonkin: El equipo de inteligencia-análisis de Rybar ha expresado su temor ante un posible ataque ucraniano con drones contra una empresa en el territorio de Primorie.
_La empresa en cuestión es la Arsenyev Aviation Company Progress, que fabrica los helicópteros de ataque Ka-52 que han demostrado ser excelentes para operaciones militares especiales en Ucrania.
Según los analistas del equipo, un ataque masivo con drones podría llevarse a cabo desde las aguas del Mar de Japón o del Océano Pacífico desde un buque de bandera neutral fletado a través de terceros por los servicios especiales ucranianos. Cuando se utilizan drones de tipo Coulomb, es posible un ataque masivo de hasta 40 unidades simultáneamente. Un indicio de los preparativos para un ataque de este tipo podría ser la atención de la constelación orbital y de reconocimiento estadounidense, seguida del reconocimiento de los aviones de la RAN y AWACS.
Debo añadir que si los drones cruzan el tramo marítimo de la ruta, el vuelo posterior desde la costa hasta Arsenyev sólo es posible geográficamente a través de la cordillera Sikhote Alin, lo que puede dificultar la detección y desplazar la última línea de interceptación a una distancia de "fuego de daga".
Sin entrar en detalles punitivos, me gustaría señalar que el sistema de control aéreo construido en Primorsky Krai permite cubrir la situación desde todos los flancos amenazados, y el equipo de combate disponible es capaz de resolver la mayoría de los problemas que han surgido. Sin embargo, no estaría de más reforzar el sistema de defensa antiaérea del objeto defendido con SAMs como Tor-M2/3 o Pantsir-S1, que aumentarían significativamente la capacidad de cubrir la empresa de ataques aéreos.
La única duda es que un ataque de este tipo, debido a la relativa baja potencia de los drones, puede tener como objetivo causar pérdidas de reputación y crear pánico entre la población en lugar de una destrucción real de la infraestructura de la empresa, capaz de provocar paradas de producción. Además, la región de Primorski está repleta de instalaciones estratégicas más importantes, incluidas las nucleares, pero la atención de Kiev se centra en Progress debido a los enormes daños que los helicópteros Ka-52 fabricados en Arsenyev ya han causado y seguirán causando a las fuerzas ucranianas.
P.S. En los medios de comunicación se está difundiendo la noticia de que los helicópteros Ka-52M modernizados producidos en el marco del programa GOZ-2022 han empezado a llegar a las organizaciones operativas._






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (6 Ene 2023)

lukashenko dijo:


> Con tanto pertrecho debe ser un embrollo. Pasa como con los coches modernos y sus pantallitas, múltiples sensores y asistencias que te despistan de lo fundamental: conducir.



Tanto pertrecho indica que no hay una buena logística detrás.

Ir preparado para todo significa que casi que no esperas ayuda de nadie.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Sobre la educación de los niños ucranianos en Polonia

Más de 191.000 niños refugiados asisten a escuelas polacas, según las últimas cifras del Ministerio de Educación polaco. El triple se educa en línea sin ningún apoyo educativo ni integración con los locales.

El Ministerio de Educación calcula que de los 1,5 millones de refugiados que quedan en el país, entre 700.000 y 800.000 son mujeres, y casi otros tantos niños. Esto significa que sólo el 25% de los niños asisten a escuelas polacas.

Ahora, en general, los recursos de los polacos y del gobierno son cada vez menores y, en consecuencia, disminuye la ayuda a los refugiados. Pero ha habido muchas preguntas sobre la educación de los niños de Ucrania desde el comienzo de la SMO.

En esencia, nada ha cambiado: el Estado se niega a regular la situación, creyendo que todo está bien como está. Sin embargo, el diablo está en los detalles.

▪ El Ministerio de Educación de la República afirma que los niños de Ucrania son admitidos en las escuelas y guarderías en las mismas condiciones que los polacos. Y según los documentos, este es el caso. La Ley de Educación especifica que las responsabilidades de enseñanza y cuidado en los jardines de infancia, centros de primaria y secundaria estatales deben cumplirse para todos los niños, incluidos los no nacionales polacos.

▪ Sin embargo, a finales de marzo de este año, el jefe de la autoridad educativa, Przemysław Czarniek, emitió un decreto en el que afirmaba que el Estado no se haría responsable de los estudiantes ucranianos que continuaran sus estudios en el sistema educativo ucraniano a distancia. Kiev insiste categóricamente en que los que se han marchado no abandonen sus estudios en su propio país.

▪ Además, el ministerio señaló inmediatamente: si alguien entra en una escuela polaca, formará parte del sistema educativo local. Es decir, estudiará literatura nacional, biología y matemáticas sólo en polaco.

Se llegó al punto de que los niños ucranianos que entraban en las escuelas locales tenían que hacer los exámenes en polaco. Sin embargo, recibieron instrucciones traducidas al ucraniano, pero el examen en sí era del plan de estudios básico polaco.

▪ Por cierto, para mejorar la situación, el gobierno polaco propuso organizar centros ucranianos directamente en las ciudades polacas. Pero esta perspectiva no impresionó a Varsovia, que limitó la construcción de varias escuelas, por supuesto, con financiación del presupuesto estatal.

El Gobierno ha señalado que no es necesario crear centros y que basta con utilizar los edificios de los centros educativos. Pero todo debe organizarse de modo que no interfiera en el funcionamiento del sistema educativo polaco. En una situación así, es sencillamente imposible impartir una educación completa.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## dabuti (6 Ene 2023)

HAYA O NO ALTO EL FUEGO, UCRANIA LO NEGARÁ


OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
5 ENE, 23:10
*Ucrania puede anunciar alerta aérea y acusar a Rusia de violar el alto el fuego.*

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia introducirán el alto el fuego a lo largo de toda la línea de combate en la zona de operaciones militares especiales en Ucrania desde el mediodía, hora de Moscú, del 6 de enero hasta la medianoche del 7 de enero.

MOSCÚ, 6 de enero. /TASS/. Las autoridades ucranianas pueden comenzar a anunciar una alerta aérea y realizar otras provocaciones para acusar a Rusia de violar el alto el fuego que anunció, dijo a TASS el ex embajador de la República Popular de Lugansk en Moscú, Rodion Miroshnik.
"Para anunciar la interrupción del alto el fuego, Kiev puede recurrir a provocaciones totales y culpar a Rusia. Por ejemplo, sus bocinas de alerta aérea se activarán permanentemente sin ningún motivo a partir de las 07:00 a. m. de mañana", dijo Miroshnik.
Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas introducirán el alto el fuego a lo largo de toda la línea de combate en la zona de operaciones militares especiales en Ucrania desde el mediodía del 6 de enero hasta la medianoche del 7 de enero. Las autoridades ucranianas reaccionaron negativamente a la iniciativa de alto el fuego de Navidad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Imponer el discurso
> 
> 
> Como en prácticamente cualquier conflicto bélico, desde que comenzara en 2014, el aspecto informativo ha sido parte esencial de la guerra en Ucrania, ya fuera en su fase contenida en Donbass como, …
> ...



Si, en occidente, en Asia o África ese relato no ha funcionado en la mayoría de los países....

*لحظة بلحظة.. تطورات العملية العسكرية الروسية الخاصة في أوكرانيا*





2023-01-06


La visión occidental no es compartida por la mayoría de la humanidad en muchos casos....


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

*La mayoría de nuestros militares en el frente exhalaron cuando escucharon a los payasos de Kiev negarse a una tregua - Medvédev*

"Una mano de misericordia cristiana se tendió a los ucranianos en la Gran Fiesta. Sus líderes lo rechazaron. Creo que la mayoría de nuestros militares que participaron en el SMO exhalaron tranquilamente cuando escucharon la negativa de los principales payasos ucranianos a cesar el fuego el día de Navidad. Menos problemas y menos astucia.

Las personas privadas de la oportunidad de ir a la iglesia son lamentables. Los cerdos, en cambio, no tienen fe ni un sentido innato de la gratitud. Sólo entienden de fuerza bruta y exigen estridentemente comida a sus amos. Esta es la base de la formación. Y lo continuarán los pastores de cerdos occidentales.

Incluso el analfabeto babka alemán Berbock y otros guardianes de la pocilga europea se las han arreglado para quejarse de lo inaceptable de una tregua. Bueno, los sucesores de los nazis nunca perdonaron ni a las personas, ni a los animales. Están acostumbrados...".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Ramonmo (6 Ene 2023)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> que pereza dais



Pereza la vuestra, cuyo argumentario empieza el 24 de febrero: "Rusia invadió..."

Patético.

Si todo el mundo fuera como vosotros los libros de historia no pasarían de 100 páginas.

Saludos.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ene 2023)

Adriano II dijo:


> La propia UE financio una película sobre la famosa tregua de navidad q tuvo lugar en 1914 en la I GM
> 
> Poniéndola como ejemplo de la sinrazón de la guerra
> 
> ...



Es, fue, una hermosa demostración de que si queremos, si realmente queremos, podemos hacer de este mundo algo mejor. Y no es fruto de ninguna ideología, sino de la raíz común entre las naciones europeas (en ese caso), el cristianismo. Eso hizo iguales a esos hombres, eso permitió acallar las armas y abrir los corazones para que se viesen como lo que realmente somos todos, personas, seres humanos. Ojala veamos acciones similares en estos tiempos aciagos, antes de que abrasemos todo lo construido en el fuego del odio.

Feliz día de Reyes a todos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Pereza la vuestra, cuyo argumentario empieza el 24 de febrero: "Rusia invadió..."
> 
> Patético.
> 
> ...



Y lo dicen en un hilo que ya va por la versión XIX....es lo curioso....


----------



## Charidemo (6 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Crímenes de guerra?



En esos años andaba yo por la pérfida albión. Se podía leer sobre el "Hero" de este, en su momento, chaval. Y no, lo unico que hizo fue darle a un botón. Igual en clasificarlo de criminal de guerra. Alguien o algunos decidieron que el chaval debía disparar un misil para la hemeroteca, lo organizaron y llevaron al entonces chaval a darle al botón. No veo claro hasta que punto es responsable aunque me parece un objetivo claro para una venganza.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Lukashenko llega al campo de tiro de la región de Brest, donde están desplegadas las tropas rusas de la agrupación conjunta
Lukashenka escuchará un informe sobre la finalización de la preparación para el combate de las unidades y formaciones de la agrupación regional de tropas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (6 Ene 2023)

*Fuerzas rusas destruyen tanques, blindados y material bélico occidental, y eliminan a 250 militares ucranianos*





05/01/2023



> *Más de 55 extremistas del llamado “Batallón Sheikh Mansour”, así como seis unidades de vehículos blindados y automotores fueron destruidos en el asentamiento de Konstantinovka de la República Popular de Donetsk.*



*Moscú, 5 ene * En su informe sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa informó que las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas lograron en la dirección de Kupiansk eliminar a 30 militares ucranianos y destruir un tanque, dos blindados de combate y tres vehículos.
En la dirección Krasno-Limanski, el fuego de artillería infligió una derrota a las unidades de la brigada de asalto aerotransportado 95 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y las pérdidas enemigas durante un día en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 40 militares ucranianos, dos vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y tres camionetas.
En Donetsk, al menos 100 militares ucranianos fueron neutralizados gracias a operaciones ofensivas exitosas de las tropas rusas que lograron también destruir cuatro vehículos de combate de infantería, cinco vehículos bélicos, tres blindados de combate y dos camionetas.
La aviación operacional-táctica y las tropas de misiles y artillería golpearon 57 unidades de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en posiciones de tiro, y 84 sitios de concentración de tropas y equipo militar.
También, dos depósitos de municiones de artillería de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fueron destruidos en las áreas de los asentamientos de Gulyai Pole, región de Zaporozhie y Krasny Liman, República Popular de Donetsk.
Asimismo, más de 55 extremistas del llamado “Batallón Sheikh Mansour”, así como seis unidades de vehículos blindados y automotores fueron destruidos en el asentamiento de Konstantinovka de la República Popular de Donetsk.
Durante la lucha de contrabatería, las fuerzas rusas destruyeron un lanzacohetes múltiple Grad, dos lanzadores Vilkha MLRS, un obús autopropulsado 2C1 Gvozdika, dos obuses autopropulsados 2C3 Akatsiya, tres obuses D-20, dos obuses D-30, un sistema de artillería M777 fabricado en EE.UU. y un radar de contrabatería AN/TPQ-37 de fabricación estadounidense.
Asimismo, un avión Su-25 y 21 aviones no tripulados ucranianos fueron derribados, mientras se interceptaron cinco misiles HIMARS y cuatro misiles anti-radar HARM de fabricación estadounidense.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

*La declaración de Putin sobre el alto el fuego es una operación de información para perjudicar a Ucrania, - American Institute for War Studies*

"La declaración del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, de que las tropas rusas respetarán un alto el fuego de 36 horas con motivo de la celebración de la Navidad ortodoxa rusa es probablemente una operación de información destinada a dañar la reputación de Ucrania", afirma ISW en un documento de investigación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Recursos y mapas ucranianos confirman la ruptura de las defensas de las AFU en Soledar
1. El ejército ruso ha tomado el control de Bakhmutskoye y ha avanzado significativamente hacia el centro de Soledar.
2. Debido a los avances por los flancos, las AFU han tenido que nivelar la línea defensiva y retirarse de varias posiciones... - admiten los medios de propaganda ucranianos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Nuestras tropas han roto las defensas enemigas en Soledar

▪ Los rusos lograron tomar el control de Bakhmutskoye y avanzar significativamente hacia el centro de Soledar. Debido a los avances por los flancos, las AFU han tenido que nivelar la línea defensiva y retirarse de algunas posiciones... - admiten los medios de propaganda ucranianos.
▪ En una fuerte ofensiva, las unidades rusas lograron tomar el control de la aldea de Bakhmutskoye y avanzar hacia el centro de Soledar, obligando a las AFU a retirarse al norte del centro - informa el proyecto wargonzo y promete detalles pronto.
▪ También se informa de que las tropas rusas están desarrollando una ofensiva sobre Krasnopolyivka (entre Razdolovka y Soledar), desde esta dirección los nuestros pueden tomar Soledar hasta Kleschi e iniciar un asalto a la parte norte de la ciudad









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Bartleby (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Las heladas están llegando al frente. No sólo heladas fuertes, capaces de congelar rápidamente el suelo, sino también heladas constantes. No se prevén deshielos en los próximos diez días, lo que apunta a la apertura de una ventana de oportunidad para una operación ofensiva.

En cualquier caso, no será a gran escala: no hay indicios del gran despliegue necesario para ello. Para un fin limitado, no es imposible. Consolidar la iniciativa, obligar al enemigo a estirar sus recursos en una nueva dirección y probar así para el futuro si es capaz de hacer frente a dos áreas críticas al mismo tiempo.

Un requisito previo necesario para tal operación es un debilitamiento general de los ucranianos hasta tal punto que el objetivo de la operación sea alcanzable con cualquier respuesta que puedan permitirse razonablemente. Es una cuestión de, yo diría, ojeada estratégica.

Si comenzamos la ofensiva en los próximos días, significa que creemos que el enemigo está lo suficientemente debilitado como para alcanzar el objetivo operativo de la ofensiva. Si nos abstenemos, significa que la cinta transportadora a Bandera, cerca de Artemivsk, seguirá funcionando a la cuarta velocidad, sin dejar de crear una reserva para el futuro.

El mando ya lo ha decidido con seguridad, y muy pronto sabremos cómo acabará.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (6 Ene 2023)

Pues eso, hasta que no escale....si fueses Rusia y ves que Occidente está enviando soldados como si fuesen mercenarios (algún país luego ha pagado la expatriación de los cuerpos....reconociendo que eran antes soldados suyos...y cuando solo se pagan estos gastos de ser soldados en activo, no si eres un mercenario, lo deja más que claro) y envian el mejor armamento que tienen y cada vez con más alcance pudiendo atacar dentro de Rusia o hacer atentados con ese material bélico....Esperemos que no nos metan a todos en una guerra directa, porque parece que hasta que esto no pase no van a parar.

*Ucrania dice que “la era del tabú sobre las armas ha terminado”*
El Gobierno de Ucrania ha afirmado que “la era del tabú sobre las armas ha terminado” y ha garantizado que este año “recibirá armas que no pudo obtener en 2022”, al hilo de los recientes anuncios sobre nuevas entregas de armamento, incluyendo vehículos blindados occidentales, por parte de EE UU, Francia y Alemania.

“La primera semana de 2023 lo demuestra. Carros de combate y vehículos blindados de Francia, vehículos blindados Marder de Estados Unidos y Alemania y una batería Patriot adicional de Ucrania, así como munición y mucho más”, ha destacado el ministro de Exteriores ucraniano, Dmitro Kuleba.

“Esperen al anuncio del nuevo paquete (de ayuda) estadounidense”, ha subrayado a través de un mensaje publicado en su cuenta en la red social Facebook, antes de afirmar que el presidente ucranio, Volodímir Zelenski, “está llevando a cabo esta semana un maratón diplomático, manteniendo conversaciones con tres o cuatro líderes al día”.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo intervengo poco aquí últimamente porque ésto ha degenerado en una guerra de desgaste, o una guerra de mierda que viene a ser lo mismo..., con un nuevo Verdún-Bakmut donde se supone que el ejército ukrotánico está siendo triturado gracias a las tácticas geniales de Von Falkenhayn....sin embargo yo creo que todas éstas historias de "picadoras de carne" y tiro al pato con los ukras son mera propaganda de guerra y que la realidad difiere bastante... ..
> 
> -En todas las guerras el que asalta una ciudad también tiene pérdidas, como las tuvo el ejército alemán en Verdún, todo eso que dicen los propagandistas de que están matando ukras sin despeinarse como en la tómbola, sólo con superioridad artillera como en la guerra franco-prusiana y sin superioridad aérea pues como que no cuela.
> 
> ...



Lo de siempre, es lo que parece, Rusia está al límite de sus fuerzas. Terminará recurriendo a sus nukes si no quiere perder la guerra, y aún así tengo mis dudas, porque los ukras no se rendirían por unos nukes en sitios despoblados. Si Rusia prefiere no asumir el coste histórico que supondría ganarla, y prefiere perderla y ser desmembrada pues el proceso durará muchos años.

Los planes de refuerzo militar de Ucrania para 2023 son de miedo para los rusos. Miles de drones de largo alcance, que en realidad son misiles de largo alcance, blindados de todo tipo, etc. Lo de Engels va a ser cada vez más frecuente. 

En retrospectiva lo del 'general invierno' ha sido nada. Los dos bandos han aguantado las posiciones como han podido, esperando a recuperar fuerzas, pero el tiempo pasa a favor de Ucrania, no de Rusia.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Ene 2023)

Mientras Rusia no ataca.....Ucrania aprovechará que no recibe ataques para atacar ellos con nocturnidad y alevosia, como parecen querer decir (Que tienen todo el derecho a hacerlo si quieren, lo absurdo es que la otra parte decida unilateralmente no atacar mientras van a recibir ataques). De verdad que no dejan de sorprender las absurdas decisiones de Rusia.

*Ucrania rechaza la propuesta de alto el fuego de Rusia: “Os golpearemos en el silencio de la noche”*
“Ucrania no negociará con Rusia una tregua navideña”, afirmó este jueves en una entrevista televisiva Oleksii Danilov, secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Un joven soldado de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas llevaba un galón como este. Murió ayer y dejó su medallón de soldado como trofeo para nuestros soldados. Días de guerra, zona del barranco de Zhuravka.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Dios mío cuanta coca circula por los tintanks eso para soltar esta estupidez, aunque hicieran eso los ucranianinos sería el fin del ejercito ucranianiano.



pa mi que se han pasado a las metanfetaminas y tal


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No va ha haber ninguna redición por que hay intereses poderosos en juego que no están dispuestos a negociar nada de una potencia que se desmorona a ojos vista.
> 
> Tampoco tengo claro la ofensiva de Invierno rusa, mejor que pasen esos seis meses que estarán más blandos.



la ofensiva sera para marzo cuando deje de fumar yo y la victoria final sera en octubre o algo


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (6 Ene 2023)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo intervengo poco aquí últimamente porque ésto ha degenerado en una guerra de desgaste, o una guerra de mierda que viene a ser lo mismo..., con un nuevo Verdún-Bakmut donde se supone que el ejército ukrotánico está siendo triturado gracias a las tácticas geniales de Von Falkenhayn....sin embargo yo creo que todas éstas historias de "picadoras de carne" y tiro al pato con los ukras son mera propaganda de guerra y que la realidad difiere bastante... ..
> 
> -En todas las guerras el que asalta una ciudad también tiene pérdidas, como las tuvo el ejército alemán en Verdún, todo eso que dicen los propagandistas de que están matando ukras sin despeinarse como en la tómbola, sólo con superioridad artillera como en la guerra franco-prusiana y sin superioridad aérea pues como que no cuela.
> 
> ...



Muchas veces se repiten conceptos de doctrina militar como verdades inmutables, como la regla del 3 a 1, y otros a priorismos, que luego en la realidad estan condicionados por miles de matices

El concepto de que el combate urbano favorece al defensor, es cuestionable aunque a priori cierto, cuando se esta en igualdades de condiciones técnicas y morales. Algo que no suele suceder

Al final todo tipo de combate favorece al que mejor preparado está y mejores medios y táctica emplea

La historia belica moderna esta plagada de ejemplo de combates en poblacion que han favorecido al atacante.

Faluya EEUU vs resistencia irakí kill ratio 12 a 1
Mosul IRAK vs ISIS kill ratio 10 a 1
Gaza Israel vs Hamas kill ratio 20 a 1

Estos son casos de superioridad aplastante del atacante sobre un enemigo peor armado, aunque no manco
Pero tenemos caso en Siria donde no era tan aplastante la superioridad atacante y la diferencia la marcó más el entrenamiento y las tácticas

Alqusayr hezbollah vs rebeldes sirios kill ratio 10 a 1
Y en general hay una serie de combates en poblacion por ambos bandos en los que el atacante logro un kill ratio superior a 5 sin masivo uso de artillería y vehículos blindados.

El Bakmut posiblemente se estan juntando ambas condiciones. Superioridad de fuegos y superioridad táctica, habida cuenta de que los mercenarios de Wagner llevan 10 meses de experiencia sobre el terreno, y Ucrania apenas le quedan fuerza experimentadas, y no tienen sentido dejarlas morir bajo el fuego de artillería sin posibilidad de actuar

El combate en poblacion es muy complejo y para ser exitoso requiere una gran inteligencia, preparación, planificación y organización
Pero con ello, y mucha paciencia, fuerzas de asalto especialmente entrenadas pueden lograr reducir sus bajas al mínimo. En combate urbano el tiempo es enemigo de la eficiencia.

Siempre habrá bajas porque es imposible controlar todos lo factores y prever todos los esfuerzos enemigos, pero las bajas pueden reducirse a un numero relativamente bajo

Y por cierto, que los carros no son eficaces en combate urbano es otro mito. Son muy eficaces si se emplean adecuadamente aunque su eficacia también depende del tipo de complejo urbano al que se enfrenten

Lo mas importante para el atacante urbano en el conocimiento y control de la situación

En el caso de Bakmut, la lentitud de avance seguramente tienen que ver con la cuidada planificación de cada avance para evitar bajas propias al tiempo que se multiplican las enemigas.

A falta de mas información, si la que llega es cierta, parece que Wagner esta haciendo un trabajo impecable a pesar de las condiciones tan desfavorables a las que se enfrenta, y no tengo razones para dudar que el kill ratio sea de 10 o 20 a 1, sobre todo porque el defensor suele tener muchos mas problemas que el atacante para evacuar a sus heridos, y eso hace tasa muertos/heridos se acerque a 1/1 muriendo la mayoría de heridos que en otras condiciones pudieran salvarse.









Rusia e Irán. El enemigo de mi enemigo


Las sanciones a Rusia e Irán están acercando a ambos países a una alianza geoestratégica de imprevisibles consecuencias.




3tde.es













La ventana de Overton y el fin de la Democracia


Quien controla los medios de información, control la opinión pública y con ello el Poder político. ¿Ha muerto la Democracia en occidente?




3tde.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

La lucha continúa en Soledar, nuestras tropas han llegado con éxito al centro de la ciudad. El avance de la defensa fue muy exitoso, el enemigo está huyendo hacia las afueras.

Arcángel Spetsnaz


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Puede haber algo más rápido que la luz? | Fundación Dr. Antoni Esteve
> 
> 
> Cuando una partícula se acerca a la velocidad de la luz, su masa tiende a infinito; haría falta una energía infinita para seguir acelerándola y eso es algo que nunca se consigue MARIAM TÓRTOLA | Artículo original Experimentalmente nunca se ha visto nada que vaya más rápido que la luz, que se...
> ...



dejate de teorias quiero ya el diseño del motor WAARP de salto


----------



## Argentium (6 Ene 2023)

*China e India están comprando el petróleo ártico de Rusia. Zerohedge*
10:32 || 06/01/2023


----------



## Azog el Profanador (6 Ene 2023)

Kreminna está a punto de ser liberada por el ejército ucraniano.


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Digamos que se trata de un daño colateral de la guerra entre el capital financiero contra el capital industrial. Canibalismo capitalista en estado puro.



menos escusas y dinos donde vas de viaje con el inserso


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

Los paracaidistas destruyen con éxito al enemigo en dirección a Pokrovskoye.

Los PMC "Wagner" en Soledar están involucrados en densas batallas, el enemigo debe ser eliminado por completo y sus rutas de suministro de municiones, alimentos y apoyo deben cortarse.

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Irina
> 
> 
> Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot
> ...



ponme tu top 10 de cazas rusos sexys con fotos porfi


----------



## Argentium (6 Ene 2023)

Te van estrangulando lentamente, subestimar a los anglos es pecado mortal...

*Los precios del gas natural en Europa se encaminan a una cuarta pérdida semanal, el precio más bajo en 36 meses.*
10:37 || 06/01/2023


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

Una foto de los chats ucranianos que confirman la noticia de que nuestras tropas rompieron las defensas enemigas cerca de Soledar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

Foto fresca de Marinka.
Estamos avanzando lentamente.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Has metido la pata hasta el fondo y ahora no sabes como salirte....  Con un 8 % de población católica y unas festividades que no celebran tu insistes... supongo que si hubieran hecho la tregua en navidad nos hablarias del ramadan y tal...
> 
> Eres un inculto ... ya lo has demostrado. No hace falta que lo estropees más. Ya ha quedado claro
> 
> "La cultura se expande dices"  Tu me pareces que en tu anglocentrismo confundes cultura con poner nuevas sucursales de Mac Donalds...



Venga, pon imágenes multitudinarias de Ucrania celebrando la navidad ortodoxa de los últimos años, las tienes?


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

⚡ *Urgente*⚡*Tropas rusas acceden al centro de Soledar⚡*

Ayer las fuerzas rusas del PMC Wagner, con la participación de otras unidades, asaltaron el asentamiento clave de Bakhmutskoye y aprovechando la iniciativa se abrieron paso hasta el centro de Soledar.

Fuentes operativas del proyecto @wargonzo informan de que en estos momentos el Ejército ruso ha tomado el control total de la zona residencial desde la calle Kosmonautov hasta la calle Telman, así como de la mitad de la céntrica calle Oktyabrskaya. El enemigo se está retirando al norte de la ciudad, hacia sus bastiones en la zona de Yurchina Gora.

El principal objetivo de las tropas rusas en este momento es cortar la ruta de suministro de la agrupación de las AFU en Soledar, dejar a las restantes unidades enemigas sin suministros y finalmente destruirlas.

@wargonzo


----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Loignorito dijo:


> Me reitero: no habrá ninguna gran ofensiva. Lo máximo que vamos a ver es la destrucción de las zonas desde donde se bombardean las nuevas regiones rusas.
> 
> Adentrarse más en Ucrania es un error que dudo que cometan los rusos. Esta no-nación ha de caer por si sola bajo el peso de sus errores.



Estoy de acuerdo totalmente contigo... sería un sinsentido ir más lejos y ADEMAS IRIA contra lo que los RUSOS han hecho hasta la fecha tanto en Siria como en Ucrania.

Puede que amaguen alguna ofensiva o movilicen con la intención de o inlcuso saquen a dar paseos a sus militares por... pero...

Rusia no hará nada en tanto en cuanto no tenga vía libre para atacar LIBREMENTE Y DESDE EL CIELO, con su aviación, la LOGISTICA de la OTAN en Ucrania y viendo la situación, a día de hoy eso parece va a llevar como poco un año más y muchos más MOTOSVOLANTES, que además es una estrategia muy acertada en cuanto a asignar costes y sobrecostes a la logistica tanto civil como militar del adversario, todo ello a un coste por parte rusa ajustado, dado que está encerrado a la defensiva en un terreno muy LIMITADO y sin grandes probabilidades de variarlo en sentido alguno...

Y es significativo el envío de armas de la OTAN, que son mayormente equipos obsoletos y para un tipo de conflicto bélico nada ajustado a la metodología OTAN, de ahí la falta mayormente de esos equipos y SOBRE TODO sus líneas de mantenimiento, lo de los tanques españoles de desguace, eso supone sobrecostes a la par que inversiones sin sentido coherente, dado que no son las líneas de inversión que planificabas para el futuro... un desastre no sólo logístico sino económico y que encima DAÑA tus planteamientos previos, obligándote a mantener dos líneas de estrategia muy diferenciales, la tuya propia, que es para la que has diseñado todo tu ejército y la que te obliga el conflicto, DUPLICANDO con ello líneas de inversión y sobre todo diversificando de manera nada eficiente la producción de esas líneas... que POR CIERTO, esto es lo que Rusia hace al unir sus empresas militares en una sóla corporación que UNIFIQUE todos los procesos y con ello simplifique el uso de cada recurso a la par que los utilice del modo más eficiente, asignado en función de órdenes de prioridad, lo cual es lo más natural y lógico en un sentido de eficiencia y productividad, que en una guerra es vital.

Los rusos salvo que COLAPSE totalmente Europa, lo cual sería también algo sorprendente de suceder de modo inmediato y RECONOZCO A MI, al menos me pillaría por sorpresa; tienen que ser conscientes de que ni será este 2023, ni el siguiente, 2025 sí tendrá ya madura la fruta y a partir de ese verano a Europa no le quedarán siquiera capacidades para mantener su propia economía, mucho menos para hacer frente a la de Ucrania y AHI SERÁ el momento de ver qué hará el Tio Sam... pero.. cuidado antes de eso habrá que pasar ELECCIONES en muchos sitios, especial es la elección de EE.UU. y... este es un año que ya se presenta muy serio y en el que ninguna agencia económica está muy seguro de que sea probable que aguante, yo CONSIDERO que se aguantará, dado la BAJADA DE PRECIOS en las materias primas, vamos a una DEFLACIÓN, pero cuidado, no una BAJADA DE PRECIOS, una deflación, que esto no es un fenómeno monetario, sino un fenómeno sistémico y que vendrá aparejado a REDUCCION DE ECONOMÍAS DE ESCALA y por tanto SUBIDAS DE PRECIOS, aún cuando no sean brutales, que de ser SOSTENIDAS Y FUERTES conllevarían inevitablemente que la CRISIS, más temprano que tarde IMPLOSIONASE de modo extremo y como un Sunami... 

Los rusos, los chinos, los indios, Brasil o México tienen que ser tan conscientes como lo tienen que ser NUESTROS QUERIDOS POLÍTICOS... así que no, quíen considere o crea que los RUSOS tienen PRISA o se van A PRECIPITAR, me temo que se van a llevar un nuevo chasco... esto va a seguir así hasta que cante la gorda, que dirían... y si las cosas van como deben ir o se consigue que vayan tal como deberían no va a ser antes del VERANO DEL 2025.... OCTUBRE, como no...


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Ucrania no es Rusia, pero si son Ortodoxos, de hecho en Kiev empezó la religión ortodoxa, y su ortodoxia fue la principal razón por la que siempre se resistieron al dominio polaco, la Navidad el 7 de Enero es más de ellos que de nadie.
> 
> Ha habido algún referendum con garantías para que ellos cambien su fecha de navidad?, O ha sido una decisión por decreto tomada por unas pocas personas de las cuales la mayoría no son Ortodoxos, y ni siquiera ucranianos?.



Ah, es que ahora quieres decidir quiénes son o no ucranianos? Joder…
Ese es precisamente el punto, no puedes buscar como excusa algo que no tiene sentido, porque pertenece solo a ti, cuantos ucranianos ortodoxos han muerto desde el 24?
O eso te importa una mierda?


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Los malabarismos que hacen los proucranianos para autoconvencerse de que son los buenos son cada vez más desesperados, llevándoles incluso a denostar una oferta rusa de tregua por Navidad.
> 
> Nunca entenderé que alguien en un foro anónimo se tome tan a pecho la defensa de una postura cuando está más que claro que se está equivocando. En la vida real vale, hay que mantener un prestigio del que pueden depender, qué sé yo, trabajos, relaciones sociales, etc. ¿Pero en un foro? ¿Qué extraño mecanismo psicológico impide a estos personajes escribir en un post "la he cagado"? ¿O simplemente dejar el tema y no escribir nada en absoluto?
> 
> ...



Nos puedes mandar fotos desde tu matrix putincel? Es para un trabajo etnográfico.


----------



## Ramonmo (6 Ene 2023)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Nos puedes mandar fotos desde tu matrix putincel? Es para un trabajo etnográfico.



¿Sabes lo que significa "etnográfico"?

Es una ciencia muy de nazis, por cierto.

Saludos.


----------



## Argentium (6 Ene 2023)

No recuerdo quien era que nos contaba en este hilo sobre lo mal que estamos en España y el gran presente y futuro de México...una visión muy acertada del conforero, como sean OTRAS así están en un grandioso problema

*Pánico a bordo del avión tiroteado ayer en México: “Estábamos a punto de despegar y empezaron los balazos de los narcos”*
*Alrededor de 300 pasajeros continúan varados en el aeropuerto, mientras continúan los bloqueos y la inseguridad en las calles*


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que significa "etnográfico"?
> 
> Es una ciencia muy de nazis, por cierto.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero vas a mandar las fotos?


----------



## Argentium (6 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que significa* "etnográfico"*?
> Es una ciencia muy de nazis, por cierto.
> Saludos.



El grupo de fanáticos ya ve* "nazis"* hasta a los fideos, se van a la banquina ya en forma masiva, mala pinta tiene, si hay que llevar todo al extremo es que la cosa no pinta bien

_La etnografía es un método de investigación cualitativa de las ciencias sociales para describir e interpretar de manera sistemática la cultura de los diversos grupos humanos o comunidades. Pretende poder descifrar los comportamientos en términos de un sistema de valores y creencias propio, de la cultura observada y captar la mirada desde los propios sujetos sociales. Busca relevar la información en el contexto en el que se produce. Para ello, se realiza trabajo de campo y se utiliza técnicas de recolección de datos como la observación participante y entrevista abierta. La información recogida en el campo se registra en una bitácora o cuaderno de registro. Que carajo tiene esto que ver con los nazis?, pues que lo explique el Ramono_


----------



## Ramonmo (6 Ene 2023)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Pero vas a mandar las fotos?



No.


----------



## EGO (6 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Te van estrangulando lentamente,* subestimar a los anglos es pecado mortal...*
> 
> *Los precios del gas natural en Europa se encaminan a una cuarta pérdida semanal, el precio más bajo en 36 meses.*
> 10:37 || 06/01/2023



Asi es.

Mientras la propaganda rusa se dedica a vomitar payasadas sobre travelos,satanismo o bombardear Londres con armas atomicas, los anglos, como hormiguitas laboriosas, van poniendole clavos al ataud del kahanto ruso.

En Rusia estan haciendo videos con europeos muriendo de frio y usando hamsters para producir electricidad...pero la realidad sigue siendo la que es.


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ah, es que ahora quieres decidir quiénes son o no ucranianos? Joder…
> Ese es precisamente el punto, no puedes buscar como excusa algo que no tiene sentido, porque pertenece solo a ti, cuantos ucranianos ortodoxos han muerto desde el 24?
> O eso te importa una mierda?



Das respuestas incoherentes a los mensajes, yo no soy ruso, ni ucraniano, ni ortodoxo.

Deberías estar con los juguetes que te hayan traído los reyes magos, que afortunadamente, por ahora, la embajada USA no no has prohibido festejar reyes, los ucranianos ortodoxos lamentablemente no han tenido tanta suerte y los extranjeros (polacos, judíos, anglos, etc..) les han prohibido la Navidad, por decreto.

Que te han traído los reyes nene?.


----------



## Ramonmo (6 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> El grupo de fanáticos ya ve* "nazis"* hasta a los fideos, se van a la banquina ya en forma masiva, mala pinta tiene, si hay que llevar todo al extremo es que la cosa no pinta bien
> 
> _La etnografía es un método de investigación cualitativa de las ciencias sociales para describir e interpretar de manera sistemática la cultura de los diversos grupos humanos o comunidades. Pretende poder descifrar los comportamientos en términos de un sistema de valores y creencias propio, de la cultura observada y captar la mirada desde los propios sujetos sociales. Busca relevar la información en el contexto en el que se produce. Para ello, se realiza trabajo de campo y se utiliza técnicas de recolección de datos como la observación participante y entrevista abierta. La información recogida en el campo se registra en una bitácora o cuaderno de registro. Que carajo tiene esto que ver con los nazis?, pues que lo explique el Ramono_



Lo que tiene que ver es que a los nazis les gustaba mucho la etnología. Explicar los hechos políticos e históricos en base a razas y culturas es muy de nazis. Y la única razón comprensible de que un español apoye a Ucrania es por que simpatice con la ideología nazi.

Hay otras razones, por ejemplo:

-Es un borrego que se guía por lo que dicen los medios de masas.

-Es tonto.

Y no se me ocurren más.

Saludos.


----------



## otroyomismo (6 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Espero de una vez que acabe la guerra por el bien de todos y el mercado se inunde de visores nocturnos a buen precio


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *FUENTES OSINT PRO-UCRANIANAS ADVIERTEN QUE RUSIA PLANEA ATENTADOS DE FALSA BANDERA EN LAS IGLESIAS ORTODOXAS DE DONETSK CON EL OBJETIVO DE LLEVAR A CABO UNA NUEVA RONDA DE MOVILIZACIÓN POPULAR EN RUSIA
> 
> RUSIA PLANEARÍA USAR FRAGMENTOS DE HIMARS PARA ECHAR LA CULPA A UCRANIA, QUE SERÍA DOBLEMENTE CULPABLE TRAS HABER RECHAZADO LA TREGUA RUSA*



Más falso que un euro de madera. Vamos a ver ¿Qué necesidad tiene Rusia de hacer algo semejante cuando lleva 8 años haciéndolo Ucrania por si misma?


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

❗El Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia afirmó que la agrupación conjunta de tropas con la Federación Rusa está lista para defender el Estado de la Unión


----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo pensaba que no, pero he escuchado en varios canales la idea de que tal vez la tregua por Navidad, sea una trampa para Ucrania...(con la connivencia de Turquía, por cierto).
> Por qué?. Solo hay que ver los hechos:
> ...



El juego que se traen turcos y rusos es difícil de entender... los turcos suministran a Kiev, ahora tienen gas de Rusia y el Turk Stream es un magnifico negocio que apuntala a Turquía de modo muy especial... Rusia pide a Turquía negociar con Siria y los turcos parecen aceptar... Turquía pide a Rusia un gesto de alto el fuego y Rusia parece aceptar... en medio de todo esto está Qatar, el auténtico financiador de Turquía que tiene medio comprado a políticos en europa y ES CONSCIENTE DE QUE PRECISA UN GASODUCTO propio que no podrá hacer en tanto en cuanto no negocie con Rusia y no menos importante CON IRÁN...

Y en medio de todo esto Arabia Saudí que no corta ni pincha en el tema del gas, pero tiene a Qatar e Iran como dos fijaciones muy profundas y en el mercado petrolero es quíen decide que y los rusos también lo saben y se dedican a contemporizar con ellos... recordemos que hoy por hoy Arabia Saudí e Israel van de la mano e Israel bombardea Siria donde están rusos e iranies...

Todo esto es un circo de muchas pistas y no siempre uno sabe qué intereses proteje quíen...

Y al final el bocado por el que pugnan tanto rusos como qataries, que en el fondo son los que realmente IMPORTAN aquí es Europa, especialmente el mercado del gas por gasoducto de centroeuropa, alemania como no... pero, los qataríes tienen a Turquía y a los hermanos musulmanes y Rusia a sí misma... y en ese juego qué pinta el Tio Sam; pues NADA a día de hoy... y sin el control de esos gasoductos el TIO SAM, CAPUT...


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Me quedo con visa, me dió empleo en Murcia, sin sueldo el muy mamón.



pero con cariño con mucho cariño eso si, anda que te va dejar moverte la canariona


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> No.



Pero tu sabes lo que significa "no"?


----------



## vettonio (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Hermericus dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque Rusia no hace un barrido por esas zonas hiperfortificadas que no dejen titere con cabeza.
> 
> Con métodos mas suaves tardará meses y muchas bajas en tomarlos.



Lo que tú dices no tiene sentido alguno... la estrategia de la OTAN es velocidad y Rusia no va a encontrar ninguna ventaja en ese escenario, al igual que el ejército sirio acabó deshacíendose como un azucarillo... 

Los rusos de siempre ATACAN la LOGISTICA del enemigo y la suelen ir minando pulcra y sistemáticamente... en Ucrania y con los satélites y antiaereos de la OTAN no tienen capacidad para limitar de modo quirúrgico esa logística militar que permite la velocidad, es decir el combustible mayormente, PERO... han encontrado un PUNTO DEBIL y muy sensible en la estrategia OTAN, la logística CIVIL-MILITAR... resultado:

MOTOSVOLADORAS... 

Y vuelta a la estrategia rusa sin aviones y sin TEORICO domino aereo, pero en la PRÁCTICA tal dominino aereo es real dado que esas MOTOVOLADORAS van minando de modo sistemático las defensas aereas que ahora tienen SOBRECOSTES DE MODO INVIABLE para el desarrollo del conflicto... PARA QUE SE ENTIENDA::

- Una moto voladora puede costar unos pongamos 20k, el sistema que lo destruya o sus daños vamos a ser conservadores y supongamos que puede costar 200k, es decir que por cada OBJETO QUE ENVIEN los rusos TÚ TIENES QUE FABRICAR 10 en el mejor de los casos... imagina que los rusos son capaces de enviar 10 cada dia, tú te ves abligado a fabricar como100, multiplica eso por 300 días, 3000 para Rusia, 30,000 para la OTAN... al final ESO ES UNA GUERRA DE DESGASTE... y en el fondo SIMPLEMENTE SE TRATA de ver quíen TIENE MAS:

- RECURSOS, que no dinero o economía financiera... 

Espero que lo entiendas...


----------



## Ramonmo (6 Ene 2023)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Pero tu sabes lo que significa "no"?



Esto es lo que hay por el lado otánico, amigos.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Esto es lo que hay por el lado otánico, amigos.



Con la edad las neuronas se te han quedado en nada, es lo que hay por _el lado _orcodoxo.


----------



## vettonio (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

Soledar - Avance sobre las defensas de las AFU al norte de la ciudad

Anoche nuestras tropas en Soledar lograron tomar el control de varios bastiones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas al norte de la ciudad y alcanzaron la aldea de Krasnopolevka.

También continúan su ofensiva al sur de Soledar hacia Krasnaya Hora. Una vez capturados ambos asentamientos, las líneas de suministro del grupo Soledar de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas quedarán cortadas y el propio grupo se verá amenazado por un cerco completo.

Y entonces la ciudad, que era una parte importante de la línea defensiva enemiga Seversk-Soldar-Bakhmut (Artemivsk), podrá ser liberada, lo que pondría casi inmediatamente en crisis la agrupación enemiga de Seversk y complicaría dramáticamente la posición de la "guarnición de Bakhmut" de las AFU.


----------



## vettonio (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## vettonio (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia está absolutamente preparada para una 3GM defensiva.
> Los que no están preparados son los europeos ni, visto lo visto, los americanos.
> 
> Rusia te bombardea sin pestañear Londres, París, Roma, Varsovia, Madrid o Bruselas.
> ...



corrrecto pero que porcentaje de poblacion se salvaria? como la alimentarian' como recuperarian la tierra dle invierno nucelar? respondemelo y te lo compro.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Ene 2023)

Parece que se sorprenden....cuando les han dejado claro que no iba a haber alto el fuego. Por lo tanto no atacar tu, cuando te están atacando y denunciar que lo hacen, es de cenutrios, no hay más. En Ucrania hay miembros de distintas ONG´s, periodistas, incluso han ido líderes políticos.....pero investigar quien lanzó ese ataque contra presos es muy "peligroso".....sobretodo si no te interesa hacerlo porque sabes el resultado, como lo sabían con el misil que se lanzó a Polonia, atentados con cohes bomba, los ataques a una central nuclear controlada por los Rusos....estos son mis principios si no le gustan tengo otros....peculiar el doble rasero, menos mal que vivimos en democracia e igualdad y el resto son los que viven en la jungla.


*Rusia denuncia un ataque ucraniano contra Donetsk justo al inicio del alto el fuego unilateral*
Las autoridades de Rusia han denunciado este viernes un ataque ucraniano contra la ciudad de Donetsk, situada en el este de Ucrania, justo al inicio del alto el fuego unilateral decretado por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, con motivo de la Navidad ortodoxa.


*La ONU desmantela la misión de investigación en la prisión ucraniana de Olenivka*
El secretario general de Naciones Unidas, António Guterres, ha decidido este jueves desmantelar la misión de investigación en la prisión ucraniana de Olenivka, en la que murieron 50 presos por bombardeos, debido a la falta de seguridad.

El portavoz de Guterres, Stephane Dujarric, ha anunciado la disolución del equipo, por "la falta de condiciones requeridas para su despliegue en el sitio de los hechos", en referencia a la falta de garantías de seguridad.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Das respuestas incoherentes a los mensajes, yo no soy ruso, ni ucraniano, ni ortodoxo.
> 
> Deberías estar con los juguetes que te hayan traído los reyes magos, que afortunadamente, por ahora, la embajada USA no no has prohibido festejar reyes, los ucranianos ortodoxos lamentablemente no han tenido tanta suerte y los extranjeros (polacos, judíos, anglos, etc..) les han prohibido la Navidad, por decreto.
> 
> Que te han traído los reyes nene?.



Hablas de incoherencia tú?, en serio?
Joder, no sabia yo que el patio estuviese así...
Si no eres ruso, ni UCRANIANO, por qué cojones te empeñas en decidir lo que tienen que hacer ellos?Es el colmo de la incoherencia


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Ene 2023)

Supongo que el alto el fuego por la navidad ortodoxa lo tienen bien calculado los rusos.

En cualquier alto el fuego o tregua los sistemas defensivos se doblan para que no haya sorpresas, eso quiere decir que habrán el doble de tropas y sistemas defensivos en las zonas de conflicto y puede que haya una rotación rápida para que todas las tropas puedan tomarse su rosco de reyes o lo que ahí tomen, la comida comunal y bendecida en las iglesias es típica, no me entrañaría que metan tres turnos de comida para ir rotando.

Si los ucranianos se les ocurre atacar se van a encontrar una defensa fuerte, lo que se paralizan son los avances y ofensivas, no las defensas.


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

Loignorito dijo:


> Vamos cada vez más a un mundo controlado por corporaciones en lugar de Estados que representan a sus ciudadanos. Las corporaciones son empresas y representan a sus accionistas. Veo comprensible el cambio, pero conduce hacia una repartición del poder que no me gusta nada.



lo que nos lleva al clasico dielma electrico, que es mejor si vas a la cocina enciendes la luz dejarla encendida si vas a volver al rato o apagarla y encenderla despues que consume menos luz?


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Lo que tiene que ver es que a los nazis les gustaba mucho la etnología. Explicar los hechos políticos e históricos en base a razas y culturas es muy de nazis. Y la única razón comprensible de que un español apoye a Ucrania es por que simpatice con la ideología nazi.
> 
> Hay otras razones, por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Habla el "listo de la clase", sabes?
Luego te vendrá con el "rusky mir" y se quedará tan pancho después de decir esa bobada....


----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _No debe olvidar que Bajmut no solo es una ciudad más. Es la principal linea de defensa. Es una ciudad fortificada con más túneles que el Metro de Madrid. Han estado 8 años fortificándola y aunque le hagan un “Dresde” seguirán estando los túneles._



Es una estrategia del caraho... si hubiese tras de esa estrategia algo más aún, pero como simple línea de aguante qué coherencia tiene...

No soy militar y sé más bien poco de estrategia, pero lo que sucede lo puede ver hasta un niño...

Los rusos saben de la existencia de los túneles y que en ellos hay una cantidad ingente de militares y cantidades enomes de reservas de armas y munición, qué hacen: 

Bombardean sin que quede nada en superficie, envían alguna unidad para ver si vuelve a haber más hombres en superficie protegiendo las entradas a los túneles y si los hay vuelta al bombardeo... hasta que la superficie no sea lugar idoneo para estar y en ese momento las unidades rusas ocupan el territorio de la superficie y empiezan a buscar bocas de túneles para tapiarlas... 

Es algo muy lento... parece como el asalto a un castilo, pero con la ILOGICA de que en el fondo no tiene ninguna finalidad concreta si los ucranianos no avanzan o los rusos simplemente no hacen más que masacrarla con constantes bombardeos y un sitio perpetuo... al final bajas, más bajas y más y más bajas, pero sin que eso tenga en realidad una finalidad concreta y que ESTRATEGICAMENTE sirva para un fin concreto...

Otra cosa es que los rusos hubiesen tomado Kiev y parte de otras regiones, entonces eso túneles serían vitales para dar logística de modo puntual y permitir que la estrategia de LA VELOCIDAD se desarrollase de modo IMPLACABLE para los países OTAN... PERO como los rusos se han atrincherado en dónde estaban, pues esos CASTILLO-TUNELES sólo sirven para mantener a los rusos en su parcela de terreno y... morir... esperar... morir... esperar... y los rusos en tanto en cuanto no tengan dominio aereo no van a avanzar, así que... morir... esperar... morir... esperar...


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Berlin no sé pero en Madric tenemos los musicales.
> 
> No homo.



y mi nuevo coche tiene apertura de proximidad de llave para el maletero y mas cositas y tal


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> ponme tu top 10 de cazas rusos sexys con fotos porfi



Niet tovarichi!

Me gustan todos sus diseños...


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Niet tovarichi!
> 
> Me gustan todos sus diseños...
> 
> ...



ami tambien ningun caza ruso es feo todos son preciosos o algo un abrazaco y felices reyes a todos


----------



## Argentium (6 Ene 2023)

*China está comprando cargamentos de crudo que normalmente se dirigirían a Europa, lo que asusta a los comerciantes físicos de petróleo del continente. Bloomberg*
11:53 || 06/01/2023


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

vegahermosa dijo:


> muchos se quejan de la decision de putin pero ha sido muy habil.
> en este momento rusia consigue que si habla de una guerra de valores, rusia sea ejemplo de tenerlos, a la vez que da un respiro en bombardeos al pais y se vera en el ideal general un gesto compasivo, en pleno cisma de la iglesia oriental ortodoxa y se refuera hacia su pueblo



pretender que farlopensky lo acepte es como obtener fotos de una chortina vasca hiperbuenorra en bikini imposible


----------



## NS 4 (6 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Niet tovarichi!
> 
> Me gustan todos sus diseños...
> 
> ...



Venga ...ahora os hago un pequeño regalo de reyes...dadme 10 min.

Moscu.....-23C

Kiev....-3C

Jarkov....-4C

Todo el dia bajo cero en la , de momento, capital ukra...


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> Asi es.
> 
> Mientras la propaganda rusa se dedica a vomitar payasadas sobre_* travelos,satanismo*_ o bombardear Londres con armas atomicas, los anglos, como hormiguitas laboriosas, van poniendole clavos al ataud del kahanto ruso.
> 
> En Rusia estan haciendo videos con europeos muriendo de frio y usando hamsters para producir electricidad...pero la realidad sigue siendo la que es.



te has tomado tus dosis de hemoal y maria de la buena subnormal?


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1318168
> 
> 
> Una foto de los chats ucranianos que confirman la noticia de que nuestras tropas rompieron las defensas enemigas cerca de Soledar.



Ha dicho algo el subnormal de @EGO aka @terro6666 ?


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> corrrecto pero que porcentaje de poblacion se salvaria? como la alimentarian' como recuperarian la tierra dle invierno nucelar? respondemelo y te lo compro.











Yamantau, el búnker por excelencia


Cosas de interés Cada cierto tiempo alguien pregunta por Yamantau y creo que hay que subir una entrada sobre ello para intentar aclarar la...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Kreonte (6 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Niet tovarichi!
> 
> Me gustan todos sus diseños...
> 
> ...



Hay que salvar a las mujeres rusas como sea. Pisos para todas.


----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Por favor, dejar de dar el coñazo una y otra vez con el PIB... he dicho RECURSOS... 

Irse a tomar el sol a una playa y alquilar una habitación, genera PIB, pero CONSUME RECURSOS... y en guerra si tienes un PIB del copón y ese PIB no es para generar artefactos de guerra en realidad te MACHACA...


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

NS 4 dijo:


> Joder...mirando el windy...
> 
> Ahora - 23 Celsius en Moscu...
> 
> Decian que mañana estaria tambien la masa de aire polar sobre Kiev...



seronoser con la calefaccion moscovita a topeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ene 2023)

Como era obvio, los Wagner no paran su ofensiva.

Han liberado por la mañana Bakhmutskoye, y han echado a los ucras de varios asentamientos.
Hay cientos de muertos de la Brigada 128 de Montaña ucraniana, y más de 100 prisioneros de esta misma brigada. Soledar está siendo cercada y los ucras sólo pueden hacer dos cosas:

A) Quedarse a morir en las minas de sal. 
B) Huir para morir más adelante

No habrá paz para los malvados. Ni tregua.


----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> lo que nos lleva al clasico dielma electrico, que es mejor si vas a la cocina enciendes la luz dejarla encendida si vas a volver al rato o apagarla y encenderla despues que consume menos luz?



A ver de existir tal dilema, entonces... hostia para que tenemos la cabeza y nos metemos a analizar cosas de la estrategia militar...

La cocina y el salón tienen que estar comunicados, con puerta, nada de cocinas americanas y la luz del salón debe ilumiar coherentemente la cocina... eso MINIMIZA de modo absoluto tales dilemas... estás viendo el partido y te vas a buscar la cerveza, sin tener que encender luz alguna... SIMPLE... AYS...


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _No debe olvidar que Bajmut no solo es una ciudad más. Es la principal linea de defensa. Es una ciudad fortificada con más túneles que el Metro de Madrid. Han estado 8 años fortificándola y aunque le hagan un “Dresde” seguirán estando los túneles._



eso no es problema, bombeas conbustible pulverizado dentro de los tuneles, dejas que se expanda y lo detonas y veras que mega explosion


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ene 2023)

He leído algo así como 'recursos, no dinero o economía financiera' en el post que citas. No sé, a menudo en este foro me llevo la impresión de que la gente no sabe leer.


----------



## NS 4 (6 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> seronoser con la calefaccion moscovita a topeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Pues no levanta de -23C


----------



## EGO (6 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ha dicho algo el subnormal de @EGO aka @terro6666 ?



No tengo multis.Ni tengo tiempo,ni ganas ni tampoco cobro por bizum como si que haces tu, MODERATROLL.

Lo digo para dejes de hacer el ridiculo,que das puta pena,rojaza.

Y cuando leas esto,quoteame para que sepa que te has enterado de una puta vez, te ponga en el ignore y no tenga que leer mas las gilipolleces que escribes que parece que vayas hasta las cejas de algun ansiolitico.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En Dnepropetrovsk aparecieron los "pilares de la vergüenza".
> 
> Los empleados de una de las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar, al no cumplir con el plan de movilización (y temerosos de acabar ellos en el frente), decidieron colocar en público listas de los evasores del servicio militar ... junto con direcciones.
> #Ucrania
> ...



Esto va recordando cada vez más a momentos pasados de la historia.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Las autoridades sectarias de Kiev han arrebatado a la Iglesia Ortodoxa la Catedral de la Asunción y la Iglesia Trpeznaya de Kiev-Pechersk Lavra.
> 
> Así lo anunció el "ministro de Cultura" de UGIL, Tkachenko.
> 
> ...



Si es que cuando se es nazi, se es nazi. No hay más.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Francia intenta sentarse en dos sillas: ayudar a Ucrania y no implicarse en la guerra
> 
> La ministra francesa de Asuntos Exteriores, Catherine Colonna, ha declarado en el canal de televisión LCI que Francia considera su deber prestar ayuda militar a Ucrania, pero no cree que el suministro de tanques a Kiev prometido por el presidente Emmanuel Macron convierta a París en cómplice del conflicto ucraniano.
> 
> ...



Oño, pues ya es un avance la excusatio non petita.


----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> *China está comprando cargamentos de crudo que normalmente se dirigirían a Europa, lo que asusta a los comerciantes físicos de petróleo del continente. Bloomberg*
> 11:53 || 06/01/2023



Yo también lo haría... jajajajaa... y gracias a ello, no sólo acabarán comprando ALGUNOS PUERTOS en Europa, van a comprar puerto tras puerto y sin que se pueda evitar... ¿no entiendes la estrategia?, es simple:

- Los chinos consumer pongamos 20, de ellos obtienen algo así como 5 con descuentos del 20%, compran a precio de mercado otros 15, pero tienen sobre el mercado un excedente de capital y qué hacen, PUES SUBIRTE A TÍ EL PRECIO, comprando con ese excedente de capital parte de lo que tú necesitas y PROBABLEMENTE ALMACENANDO, lo cual supone que tú vas a tener INCLUSO COMPLICADO comprar a precio de mercado... ellos van a seguir teniendo esos 5 con descuento y si QUIEREN pueden incluso optar a tener más... 

Y qué supone esto... esto... esto es:

- DUMPING... 

Qué te he dicho CIENES y CIENES de veces de lo que llevó a la ruína a la URSS y sus estupidizados mandatarios:

- DUMPING por parte de Arabia Saudí...

Y hay gente que no lo quiere ver, pues... si se repite la misma historia, ¿crees que tendrá un final diferente?.... pues parece que pensamos que podemos meternos a Afganistan, QUE NOS SOBRA PIB... digo Ucrania o debería decir VIETNAM... 

Con la estupidez no se puede...


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



Me da mucha pena ver morir o ser malherida gente así, gratuítamente, por la mala cabeza de cuatro subnormales (o mejor sicópatas). Me da igual el bando.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

millie34u dijo:


>



Vaya. Parece que el tío Sam estaba demasiado acostumbrado a ser el matón del patio con los que son dos cuartas más pequeños.


----------



## visaman (6 Ene 2023)

bueno señores tengo macerando en mi mezcla secreta de especias y salsas un bistec de 2 dedos de grosor las patatas ya estan envuetas en mi mezcla de harina especias secretas y tal la botella de ribera de duero la meto ahora para que se enfrie lo justo y de postre roscon, a su salud o algo mañnana mas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Entregan a su dueña ucraniana un pit bull rescatado del sótano de Azovstal
> 
> ▪ Informa Ramzan Kadyrov en el verano de 2022, adoptó un perro transportado de Mariupol a Grozny y le dio el nombre de Borz ("Lobo"):
> ▪ ️ "A pesar de las condiciones proporcionadas, Borz no pudo acostumbrarse a la nueva situación. Día tras día, el anhelo del perro solo creció. Al ver su tormento, no nos quedó más remedio que ponerlo en manos de sus legítimos propietarios".
> ...



La historia que hizo Yorar a Stefen Espilber. O eso.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente, los ucros tienen más sentido común.
> El pasteleo que plantea Putin roza la tontería.



Es para consumo interno, obviamente. Y no lo veo mal hecho en ese sentido. Aquí nadie da puntada sin hilo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> No tengo multis.Ni tengo tiempo,ni ganas ni tampoco cobro por bizum como si que haces tu, MODERATROLL.
> 
> Lo digo para dejes de hacer el ridiculo,que das puta pena,rojaza.
> 
> Y cuando leas esto,quoteame para que sepa que te has enterado de una puta vez, te ponga en el ignore y no tenga que leer mas las gilipolleces que escribes que parece que vayas hasta las cejas de algun ansiolitico.



Ponme tu en el ijnore jolagranputa a ver si es verdad y dejas de decir gilipolleces


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Que buena gente son los OTANICOS.
Donetsk fue bombardeado por la artillería de la OTAN exactamente a las 12:00, cuando comenzó a operar el régimen de silencio declarado por Rusia: la representación de la RPD en el Centro Conjunto para el Control y la Coordinación.


----------



## Eslacaña (6 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Yo también lo haría... jajajajaa... y gracias a ello, no sólo acabarán comprando ALGUNOS PUERTOS en Europa, van a comprar puerto tras puerto y sin que se pueda evitar... ¿no entiendes la estrategia?, es simple:
> 
> - Los chinos consumer pongamos 20, de ellos obtienen algo así como 5 con descuentos del 20%, compran a precio de mercado otros 15, pero tienen sobre el mercado un excedente de capital y qué hacen, PUES SUBIRTE A TÍ EL PRECIO, comprando con ese excedente de capital parte de lo que tú necesitas y PROBABLEMENTE ALMACENANDO, lo cual supone que tú vas a tener INCLUSO COMPLICADO comprar a precio de mercado... ellos van a seguir teniendo esos 5 con descuento y si QUIEREN pueden incluso optar a tener más...
> 
> ...




Lo de comprar puertos ya lo están haciendo.









Atenas vende el Puerto de El Pireo al gigante chino COSCO | RTVE


Grecia ha concluido este viernes la venta del mayor puerto del país -El Pireo, próximo a Atenas- al gigante estatal chino COSCO. Más noticias en RTVE.es



www.rtve.es





Pero aquí en Europa, seguimos sin enterarnos, a cumplir a pie juntillas lo que nos digan desde EEUU


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Que buena gente son los OTANICOS.
> Donetsk fue bombardeado por la artillería de la OTAN exactamente a las 12:00, cuando comenzó a operar el régimen de silencio declarado por Rusia: la representación de la RPD en el Centro Conjunto para el Control y la Coordinación.



La artillería de la OTAN!!!!


----------



## NS 4 (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## vettonio (6 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Niet tovarichi!
> 
> Me gustan todos sus diseños...
> 
> ...



Es ustec un experto " all purpose" en armamento.

Se tenía que decir y se dijo.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Al-paquia dijo:


> La artillería de la OTAN!!!!



No lo tragó a este personaje, menudos intereses tiene la OTAN con el.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Ene 2023)

AZgeopolitics


War,politics,geopolitics,geoeconomy,history for everyone




t.me






Estados Unidos suministrará a las AFU misiles aire-aire Sea Sparrow, que pueden lanzarse desde los lanzadores BUK existentes de la era soviética. 

La web Politico afirma que los ingenieros ucranianos lograron adaptar los lanzadores soviéticos para lanzar estos misiles. 

Hasta ahora, Taiwán ha sido el único que ha utilizado Sea Sparrow con base en tierra; EE. UU. y sus aliados usan solo la versión con base en barco.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Ene 2023)

por fin el puto ego me ha metido en el ijnore, a su clon lo meto tambien a tomar por culo


----------



## NS 4 (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## NS 4 (6 Ene 2023)

A esta ultima morena...brrrrrrrr...las mil y una nochessss....


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo que esta por ver son las minas de sal de ahí puede salir cualquier cosa, no se como las tomaran, como opción pongo que apostaran tropas en las salidas que vayan encontrando para que nada pueda salir o entrar, por grandes que sean tienen las salidas limitadas y a diferencia de Azovstal no están a cielo abierto y abrir un túnel nuevo requiere mucha maquinaria y tiempo, están a unos 288 metros de profundidad y encima sin agua o con agua salobre imbebible.
> 
> Es seguro contra bombardeos, pero no para subsistir ahí, las salidas de la mina son sus puntos débiles.
> 
> ...



Una burda imitación aún más hortera, que ya es decir, de las minas de sal de Wieliczka.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ah, que ahora el problema es la "iglesia ucraniana", algo que no habíais ni nombrado antes...ok
> 
> Joder, qué meme...que no hay tregua, cojones, no queríais "fuerza" y "realismo"?, pues a ver si esta dosis es suficiente



El. Problema la iglesia ukraniana?


----------



## orcblin (6 Ene 2023)

NS 4 dijo:


> A esta ultima morena...brrrrrrrr...las mil y una nochessss....



Veo que han llegado los reyes... Que digo las reinas...


----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Lo de comprar puertos ya lo están haciendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya se sabe que los griegos por vivir la vida loca, pero eso no pasa más que en casa de vividores y desnortados, que no que no te lleves a engaño, eso pasó a los griegos por MANIROTOS



https://www.levante-emv.com/economia/2022/10/29/alemania-vende-parte-puerto-hamburgo-77863594.htmlroto2


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ene 2023)

Al-paquia dijo:


> La artillería de la OTAN!!!!



Correcto la artillería de la OTAN si no fuera por el armamento de la Otan Ucrania ya no existía.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Correcto la artillería de la OTAN si no fuera por el armamento de la Otan Ucrania ya no existía.



La paciencia que hay que tener.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Nazis asquerosos.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ene 2023)

Al-paquia dijo:


> La paciencia que hay que tener.



Correcto, la paciencia que hay que tener... sobretodo con ustedes..

Pero vamos puede perderla conmigo total lo unico que va a pasar es que se coja un rebote y le suba la tensión, porque otra cosa no puede hacer.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> El. Problema la iglesia ukraniana?



Lo has dicho tú.....
Joder, qué lio tienes desde que no puedes ver lo que tienes que decir en RT, eh?


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Correcto la artillería de la OTAN si no fuera por el armamento de la Otan Ucrania ya no existía.



No os cansáis de poner excusas como niños pequeños?


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Lo que tiene que ver es que a los nazis les gustaba mucho la etnología. Explicar los hechos políticos e históricos en base a razas y culturas es muy de nazis. Y la única razón comprensible de que un español apoye a Ucrania es por que simpatice con la ideología nazi.
> 
> Hay otras razones, por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Ya. Y los nazis tenían brazos y piernas. Y culo. ¿Quiere decir eso que todos los que tenemos culo somos nazis?


----------



## arriondas (6 Ene 2023)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Como dijo un conforero en hilo sobre las declaraciones de Josema Yuste, Occidente es ahora mismo una sociedad represiva. Los poderes, a través de los mass media y las redes, imponen un discurso monolítico en todos los asuntos a tratar.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Correcto, la paciencia que hay que tener... sobretodo con ustedes..
> 
> Pero vamos puede perderla conmigo total lo unico que va a pasar es que se coja un rebote y le suba la tensión, porque otra cosa no puede hacer.



La paciencia con los subnormales carcamales que pululan por aquí, como es el caso tuyo. Saludos al sintrom.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Lo has dicho tú.....
> Joder, qué lio tienes desde que no puedes ver lo que tienes que decir en RT, eh?



Entiendes lo que te apetece....


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Como dijo un conforero en hilo sobre las declaraciones de Josema Yuste, Occidente es ahora mismo una sociedad represiva. Los poderes, a través de los mass media y las redes, imponen un discurso monolítico en todos los asuntos a tratar.



No sé si has entrado en este hilo mío de ayer:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/esencialmente-hemos-testeado-clinicamente-las-vacunas-en-billones-de-personas-en-el-mundo-entero-barack-obama.1881919/#



Esencialmente, Obama y Hillary defienden públicamente el empleo del poder del estado para imponer un discurso único. Es muy grave, estamos hablando de la primera enmienda, en USA se está socavando poco a poco la base que genialmente crearon los padres fundadores y a la que nadie se había atrevido a faltar el respeto, al menos de cara a la galería, hasta hace muy poco. Detrás de los USA vamos los demás, todo sale de ahí en "occidente".


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ene 2023)

La tecnología y la ciencia son un recurso. el conocimiento en general lo es. 

Los países del Tercer Mundo suministradores de recursos no lo tienen, pues ya se ocupan los países dominantes de que no lo tengan, enmierdando sus sociedades con ideas equivocadas, manteniendo, pues para eso sirve el dinero, a castas políticas corruptas que a cambio les aseguren un acceso fácil y sin límites a sus recursos.

Si aún así esas castas políticas corruptas son derribadas, entonces para eso están los embargos, las sanciones comerciales, la guerra sucia, los bloqueos, y en última instancia las _Task Force._


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

SBU ,Teniente Coronel Vasily Bogach, fallecido durante los combates en Mariupol. Prueba de adn positiva.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

Soldados de una unidad del ejército ruso en entrenamiento de combate en la República de Bielorrusia.

@milinfolive


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Hablas de incoherencia tú?, en serio?
> Joder, no sabia yo que el patio estuviese así...
> Si no eres ruso, ni UCRANIANO, por qué cojones te empeñas en decidir lo que tienen que hacer ellos?Es el colmo de la incoherencia



Yo decidir lo que tienen que hacer los ucranianos?...por Dios, nada más lejos de mis intenciones.

De hecho todo lo contrario, solamente digo que me parece que la decisión de suprimir la Navidad Ortodoxa por decreto impuesto me parece arbitraria y que está muy lejos del sentir mayoritario de la población de Ucrania, y pienso que tal medida debería articularse mediante un referéndum claro, cómo por ejemplo fue el de adhesión de Crimea a a la Federación rusa.


----------



## arriondas (6 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No sé si has entrado en este hilo mío de ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el enlace. La verdad es que lo que está sucediendo en Occidente con la libertad de expresión es gravísimo. En los propios EEUU, figuras como Tucker Carlson son rescoldos de las libertades que había en épocas anteriores a la actual, pero poco a poco irán desapareciendo del panorama en favor de ese discurso monolítico.

No olvidemos que las agencias de verificación como Newtral o Maldita no dejan de ser herramientas de censura al servicio del poder. No sólo se reprime a base de prohibir, existen otras formas más sibilinas y efectivas, como demonizar o desacreditar.


----------



## ROBOTECH (6 Ene 2023)

Loignorito dijo:


> Me reitero: no habrá ninguna gran ofensiva. Lo máximo que vamos a ver es la destrucción de las zonas desde donde se bombardean las nuevas regiones rusas.
> 
> Adentrarse más en Ucrania es un error que dudo que cometan los rusos. Esta no-nación ha de caer por si sola bajo el peso de sus errores.



Creo que la estrategia que tú dices es la que le gustaría seguir a Putin al menos durante todo el 2023, pero la OTAN parece estar dispuesta a enviar mucho material bélico, y eso podría hacer que Putin cambie de opinión.
Se está hablando de sacar tanques de Angola y todo lo que puedan rapiñar de África para enviarlo a Ucrania.
Francia y Alemania han dicho que van a enviar más material.
Y EEUU tiene una capacidad enorme para enviar tanques y aviones. ¿Y qué va a hacer Rusia? Si no responde ahora que la oportunidad es buena, ¿cuándo?

La ofensiva que yo sugiero:






Permitiría anexionar de forma ordenada un territorio rico en petróleo, gas natural (descubierto recientemente), metales y carbón. Lo cual haría que Ucrania dejase de tener el valor que tiene actualmente para EEUU y la UE:









La anexión de Járkov sería un mazazo para la moral del ejército ucraniano y un subidón para Rusia. Les permitiría afrontar todo el 2023 con un "momentum" de victoria, y anexionar ese territorio de forma ordenada.
Podría alterar el cálculo de coste-beneficio para Occidente y reducir el frente de batalla.

Hay un coste a pagar en vidas rusas y ese coste se tendrá que pagar en una ofensiva rápida o en una lenta, y será similar.
Entiendo la mentalidad de atacar como en Bajmut y es la correcta. Lo que hay que hacer es convertir todo el este de Ucrania en un Bajmut para el ejército ucraniano. Y si huyen al oeste del Dnieper o se rinden sin sacrificar sus vidas estando rodeados y por lo tanto sin que el carnicero comediante Zelensky tenga poder para mandarlos a morir, mejor para todos.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ene 2023)

Al-paquia dijo:


> La paciencia con los subnormales carcamales que pululan por aquí, como es el caso tuyo. Saludos al sintrom.



Jajajaja, ves solo te queda el insulto, tomate el amlodipino no te vaya a reventar la patata por la tensión, la ira no es buena te hace pensar con dificultad y terminas diciendo autenticas gilipolleces.
Sintrom dice el analfabeto como si supiera el tio que es?
Que fácil resulta a vosotros los que os pensais que teneis la razón por castigo sacaros de vuestras casillas y más si encima sois unos niños imberbes.
En fin, relajese, tomese un diazepan abre el lego city que te han traido los reyes, por cierto son los padres, y construyelo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace. La verdad es que lo que está sucediendo en Occidente con la libertad de expresión es gravísimo. En los propios EEUU, figuras como Tucker Carlson son rescoldos de las libertades que había en épocas anteriores a la actual, pero poco a poco irán desapareciendo del panorama en favor de ese discurso monolítico.
> 
> No olvidemos que las agencias de verificación como Newtral o Maldita no dejan de ser herramientas de censura al servicio del poder. No sólo se reprime a base de prohibir, existen otras formas más sibilinas y efectivas, como demonizar o desacreditar.



De todo eso habla el artículo que cito. Recomendable leerlo.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Jajajaja, ves solo te queda el insulto, tomate el amlodipino no te vaya a reventar la patata por la tensión, la ira no es buena te hace pensar con dificultad y terminas diciendo autenticas gilipolleces.
> Sintrom dice el analfabeto como si supiera que es?
> Que fácil resulta a vosotros los que os pensais que teneis la razón por castigo sacaros de vuestras casillas y más si encima sois unos niños imberbes.
> En fin, relajese, tomese un diazepan abra el lego city que le han traido los reyes, por cierto son los padres, y construyalo.



El sintrom es lo que tomáis los abuelillos para seguir funcionando, el que se te escape su relación con la tensión alta es algo que podrás solucionar hablando con tu médico. De todas formas mucho cuidado con no caerte por el camino que te desangras como un gorrino.


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (6 Ene 2023)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Programas de televisión como era la Clave, en TVE de los años 80, serían difíciles de mirar por el español medio de ahora…no entenderían nada.



A ver, todo era mejor en los 80: la tele, la música, el cine, el fútbol, las mujeres...  

Me temo que si lo emitieran ahora, el balbín de ahora nos diría que los rusos se bombardean a sí mismos, cuando no están atacando escuelas y maternidades.

Casi mejor que pongan masterchef junior.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas rompieron las defensas de Soledar

Bakhmutskoye fue tomado bajo control ruso y el ejército ucraniano se retiró hacia el norte.

Esto permitió a las tropas rusas avanzar hacia Soledar, una de las zonas clave del Donbass.

La información también es confirmada por los medios ucranianos.

#Soledar #APU #SVO

@anna_noticias


----------



## dabuti (6 Ene 2023)

MINORÍAS RUMANOIDES EN UCRANAZIA, SUS VÁIS A CAGAR.









El presidente rumano pide a Zelenski que revise la ley sobre minorías


Bucarest considera que no reconoce suficientes derechos a recibir educación en las lenguas minoritarias ni garantías para ser atendidos por la administración pública en su lengua.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ene 2023)

Al-paquia dijo:


> El sintrom es lo que tomáis los abuelillos para seguir funcionando, el que se te escape su relación con la tensión alta es algo que podrás solucionar hablando con tu médico. De todas formas mucho cuidado con no caerte por el camino que te desangras como un gorrino.



En serio sabes de lo que hablas? Seguro que sabes la edad que tengo y lo que necesito para vivir?
Yo creo que no es más que una pataleta de un imberbe que pierde el autocontrol cuando le hablan como a un adulto y que no puede evitar la frustración de no poder hacer que me ofenda con sus gilipolleces.
Esa manía que teneis algunos de saber con quien estais hablando solo por una frases me fascina, que tipo de tara hace que podais pensar eso?
Con Dios....


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

Qu


El_Suave dijo:


> La tecnología y la ciencia son un recurso. el conocimiento en general lo es.
> 
> Los países del Tercer Mundo suministradores de recursos no lo tienen, pues ya se ocupan los países dominantes de que no lo tengan, enmierdando sus sociedades con ideas equivocadas, manteniendo, pues para eso sirve el dinero, a castas políticas corruptas que a cambio les aseguren un acceso fácil y sin límites a sus recursos.
> 
> Si aún así esas castas políticas corruptas son derribadas, entonces para eso están los embargos, las sanciones comerciales, la guerra sucia, los bloqueos, y en última instancia las _Task Force._



Qué empanada mental tienes, madre mía…ideas equivocadas…las de mantener a la gente por debajo del estado


----------



## Curroesteja (6 Ene 2023)

Ni con la liberación de Donbass, ni con la captura de Kharkov-Kiev-Odessa, los combates no terminarán. No se detendrán, incluso si el tricolor se elevará por encima de los Leones. Termina una operación militar especial, pero no una guerra. Nuestro "Reichstag" y nuestro "Berlín" en esta confrontación están a través del océano y el Canal de la Mancha, y solo después de su caída será posible hablar de la Victoria. Hasta entonces, cualquier negociación, compromiso e incluso acuerdos de paz sólo serán treguas temporales, seguidas de una reanudación de las hostilidades en las combinaciones geográficas y políticas más elaboradas.









Диспозиция 2023 (Сергей Васильев)


Традиционно уделяю гораздо больше времени макроэкономике и геополитике, чем положению дел на фронте, и этому есть объективные причины. В апреле написал, что военное столкновение России и НАТО становится неизбежным, и уже из Мариуполя начали поступать сообщения о появлении на линии фронта...




aftershock.news


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ene 2023)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> A ver, todo era mejor en los 80: la tele, la música, el cine, el fútbol, las mujeres...
> 
> Me temo que si lo emitieran ahora, el balbín de ahora nos diría que los rusos se bombardean a sí mismos, cuando no están atacando escuelas y maternidades.
> 
> Casi mejor que pongan masterchef junior.



La decada de los 80 y principios de los 90 fue la ultima vez que fuimos libres, se era más tolerante, más libre, se podía hablar de todo, había una explosión cultural impresionante, ahora no hay tolerancia ahora hay imposición de un discurso unico, no somos libres, somos esclavos de lo politicamente correcto, no hay innovación cultural solo salen remakes de peliculas anteriores, musica de mierda, etc. En fin que no cambio esto por aquello.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> A ver de existir tal dilema, entonces... hostia para que tenemos la cabeza y nos metemos a analizar cosas de la estrategia militar...
> 
> La cocina y el salón tienen que estar comunicados, con puerta, nada de cocinas americanas y la luz del salón debe ilumiar coherentemente la cocina... eso MINIMIZA de modo absoluto tales dilemas... estás viendo el partido y te vas a buscar la cerveza, sin tener que encender luz alguna... SIMPLE... AYS...



Por si te interesa.

Si la cocina es de fluorescentes y normalita es mejor cerrar si vas a estar más de un minuto fuera, si solo son segundos déjala encendida. El máximo consuno de los fluorescentes se produce en los cebadores cuando están fríos y ya ves que rápido se enciende una lampara fluorescentes apenas unos segundos.

Si es otro tipo de lampara, es, es mejor cerrar siempre y ya no hablo de las incandescentes que están prohibidas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

"El MI6 transmitió informes a la Oficina del Presidente y al Estado Mayor General de que el Kremlin nuevamente comenzó a discutir la posibilidad de destruir satélites sobre Ucrania. La inteligencia británica recomienda que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estén preparadas para tal escenario y comiencen a usar sistemas de comunicación horizontales en el ejército ucraniano" - Canal ucraniano TG "Residente".


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Yo decidir lo que tienen que hacer los ucranianos?...por Dios, nada más lejos de mis intenciones.
> 
> De hecho todo lo contrario, solamente digo que me parece que la decisión de suprimir la Navidad Ortodoxa por decreto impuesto me parece arbitraria y que está muy lejos del sentir mayoritario de la población de Ucrania, y pienso que tal medida debería articularse mediante un referéndum claro, cómo por ejemplo fue el de adhesión de Crimea a a la Federación rusa.



Dices que no decides y al párrafo siguiente aseguras algo que no sabes, lo único que sabes es que la iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana tomó esa decisión, punto
Pedir una tregua en un momento donde a ti te beneficia poniendo como excusa la navidad es eso, una excusa, si les importara el sentir del pueblo no darían ninguna importancia a la fecha (porque no la tiene), de hecho eso si podría ser una muestra de algo
Pero no, solo es el maldito relato de que tienen que ser los ucranianos, que deben celebrar y que no..esa es la clave, que te pierdes


----------



## Honkler (6 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ha dicho algo el subnormal de @EGO aka @terro6666 ?



El payaso está poniendo a enfriar el champán para cuando caiga Crimea mañana o pasado…


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> En serio sabes de lo que hablas? Seguro que sabes la edad que tengo y lo que necesito para vivir?
> Yo creo que no es más que una pataleta de un imberbe que pierde el autocontrol cuando le hablan como a un adulto y que no puede evitar la frustración de no poder hacer que me ofenda con sus gilipolleces.
> Esa manía que teneis algunos de saber con quien estais hablando solo por una frases me fascina, que tipo de tara hace que podais pensar eso?
> Con Dios....



La edad puede ser muy mala, la mente se vuelve rígida y cuesta adaptarse a la realidad. Por eso hay mucho biego amargado víctima de la propaganda orcodoxa. Te preguntas cómo sabemos tu edad, o tu condición, y no te das cuenta de que eres tú, con cada mensaje, el que la pone en evidencia. 
Que puedes tener solo 40 y ser un carca terminal? Claro que sí, pero es más probable que tengas bastante más.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

El batallón 204 de la defensa territorial de Ucrania regresa a casa desde Bakhmut (Artemovsk).


----------



## Honkler (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El batallón 204 de la defensa territorial de Ucrania regresa a casa desde Bakhmut (Artemovsk).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318342
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318343
> ...



Se les ve saludables


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La decada de los 80 y principios de los 90 fue la ultima vez que fuimos libres, se era más tolerante, más libre, se podía hablar de todo, había una explosión cultural impresionante, ahora no hay tolerancia ahora hay imposición de un discurso unico, no somos libres, somos esclavos de lo politicamente correcto, no hay innovación cultural solo salen remakes de peliculas anteriores, musica de mierda, etc. En fin que no cambio esto por aquello.



Y, sobre todo, éramos más jóvenes...


----------



## Argentium (6 Ene 2023)

*China absorbió completamente la energía rusa que antes exportaba a Europa la única diferencia es el descuento que obtiene China frente a los precios europeos. (JPM)*
13:42 || 06/01/2023


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ene 2023)

Al-paquia dijo:


> La edad puede ser muy mala, la mente se vuelve rígida y cuesta adaptarse a la realidad. Por eso hay mucho biego amargado víctima de la propaganda orcodoxa. Te preguntas cómo sabemos tu edad, o tu condición, y no te das cuenta de que eres tú, con cada mensaje, el que la pone en evidencia.
> Que puedes tener solo 40 y ser un carca terminal? Claro que sí, pero es más probable que tengas bastante más.



Venga ya me cansé de jugar contigo... Ala sigue a lo tuyo que es insultar, faltar al respeto y menospreciar a todo aquel que no piensa como tu. Y revisa tus dotes deductivas que son una puta mierda, jovenzuelo.

Lo dicho no me apetece jugar más contigo ya he conseguido lo que quería y es que pierdas la paciencia,


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ene 2023)

Dr. Fleischman dijo:


> Y, sobre todo, éramos más jóvenes...



Yo sigo siendo joven, más que muchos de 20...


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La decada de los 80 y principios de los 90 fue la ultima vez que fuimos libres, se era más tolerante, más libre, se podía hablar de todo, había una explosión cultural impresionante, ahora no hay tolerancia ahora hay imposición de un discurso unico, no somos libres, somos esclavos de lo politicamente correcto, no hay innovación cultural solo salen remakes de peliculas anteriores, musica de mierda, etc. En fin que no cambio esto por aquello.



Claro claro, por eso desde 1979 a 1998 del país vasco/navarra se exiliaron 70.000 personas en el resto del país u otros países ,Francia y Portugal sobre todo

Que bonito es generalizar


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Venga ya me cansé de jugar contigo... Ala sigue a lo tuyo que es insultar, faltar al respeto y menospreciar a todo aquel que no piensa como tu. Y revisa tus dotes deductivas que son una puta mierda, jovenzuelo.
> 
> Lo dicho no me apetece jugar más contigo ya he conseguido lo que quería y es que pierdas la paciencia,



Si te hace ilusión pensar eso, no te la voy a quitar. A cierta edad empiezan a escasear esos momentos, ánimo con lo tuyo.


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ene 2023)

Kill33r dijo:


> Claro claro, por eso desde 1979 a 1998 del país vasco se exiliaron 700.000 personas en el resto del país u otros países ,Francia y Portugal sobre todo
> 
> Que bonito es generalizar



Buff, paso de entrar en estas discusiones, claro que había problemas y la ETA era una de ellas, nadie dijo que todo fuera perfecto.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Buff, paso de entrar en estas discusiones, claro que había problemas y la ETA era una de ellas, nadie dijo que todo fuera perfecto.



Eta?

Mira cuántos grupos terroristas había en Europa desde 1968 a 1998 

Si solo fuese eta


----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por si te interesa.
> 
> Si la cocina es de fluorescentes y normalita es mejor cerrar si vas a estar más de un minuto fuera, si solo son segundos déjala encendida. El máximo consuno de los fluorescentes se produce en los cebadores cuando están fríos y ya ves que rápido se enciende una lampara fluorescentes apenas unos segundos.
> 
> Si es otro tipo de lampara, es, es mejor cerrar siempre y ya no hablo de las incandescentes que están prohibidas.



Gracias por la información, lo sabía pero gracias igualmente... mi casa la diseñé hace como más de 12 años y ya había pensado en ajustarla al máximo para no tener apenas que consumir energía, me basto con un pequeño radiador y en días muy específicos... suele estar siempre en torno a los 19 grados y 17 por la noche... aquello de que no es más rico quien más tiene/consume, sino quien menos jajajajajaaaa... en fin, pero cada loco con su tema... gracias en todo caso...


----------



## amcxxl (6 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> el proximo presidente de Rusia: Surovikin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trajanillo (6 Ene 2023)

Kill33r dijo:


> Eta?
> 
> Mira cuántos grupos terroristas había en Europa desde 1968 a 1998
> 
> Si solo fuese eta



Claro qeu habia un montón la izquierda revolucionaria dando por culo, ahora la tenemos en las instituciones atentando diariamente contra nuestra inteligencia.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

Venga


Kill33r dijo:


> Claro claro, por eso desde 1979 a 1998 del país vasco/navarra se exiliaron 70.000 personas en el resto del país u otros países ,Francia y Portugal sobre todo
> 
> Que bonito es generalizar



... Cuentame una de indios.... 700000 exiliados en el pais vasco... . . Dejemos ese tema...


----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

C


Trajanillo dijo:


> Claro qeu habia un montón la izquierda revolucionaria dando por culo, ahora la tenemos en las instituciones atentando diariamente contra nuestra inteligencia.



Como si los goviernos de gonzalez... Aznar.... Franco.... No atentaran contra nuestra inteligencia.... 

Otra cosa es que no atentaran contra TUS necesidades, o creencias...españa es tierra de CIA desde los 50.....pero como a los catolicos.... A los pseudoizquierdistas.... A los liberales de boquilla y ayudas del BOE..... Y a los nacionalistas españoles les venía bien....normal que cuatro "sucios izquierdosos" Diesen por culo... 


Los que estan hoy estan organizados por LOS MISMOS que antes...


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Claro qeu habia un montón la izquierda revolucionaria dando por culo, ahora la tenemos en las instituciones atentando diariamente contra nuestra inteligencia.



Era izquierda pero no era revolucionaria 

Era una herramienta para mantener el terror donde precisasen los anglosajones

Encima Rusia por su lado y la red gladio por el otro


----------



## amcxxl (6 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> Venga
> 
> ... Cuentame una de indios.... 700000 exiliados en el pais vasco... . . Dejemos ese tema...



claro, ya puestos 100 millones


----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> *China absorbió completamente la energía rusa que antes exportaba a Europa la única diferencia es el descuento que obtiene China frente a los precios europeos. (JPM)*
> 13:42 || 06/01/2023



Todas estas noticias indican lo mismo... DUMPING productor, a través de Rusia y amparado en NUESTRAS SANCIONES... 

Luego alguien contará como nos ganaron la guerra los rusos Y NADIE SE ACORDARÁ como FUERON NUESTROS DIRIGENTES, que más parecen agentes de PUTIN que defensores de nuestros intereses... es un drama, se mire como se mire


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> Venga
> 
> ... Cuentame una de indios.... 700000 exiliados en el pais vasco... . . Dejemos ese tema...





bigmaller dijo:


> Venga
> 
> ... Cuentame una de indios.... 700000 exiliados en el pais vasco... . . Dejemos ese tema...



Pollaboba vacunado









Rivera promete que los 200.000 "expulsados por ETA" podrán votar en Navarra y País Vasco


El candidato de Cs ha lanzado este compromiso en Rentería y tratará de hacerlo efectivo mediante una reforma de la ley electoral.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Argentium (6 Ene 2023)

*LOS PRECIOS DEL GAS NATURAL EN ESTADOS UNIDOS CAEN A UN MÍNIMO DE 18 MESES EN LAS OPERACIONES DE NUEVA YORK*
13:52 || 06/01/2023


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> claro, ya puestos 100 millones
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318356



HDLGP 70.000 

En total se estiman hasta 2014 300.000 









Rivera promete que los 200.000 "expulsados por ETA" podrán votar en Navarra y País Vasco


El candidato de Cs ha lanzado este compromiso en Rentería y tratará de hacerlo efectivo mediante una reforma de la ley electoral.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡ *Urgente*⚡*Tropas rusas acceden al centro de Soledar⚡*
> 
> Ayer las fuerzas rusas del PMC Wagner, con la participación de otras unidades, asaltaron el asentamiento clave de Bakhmutskoye y aprovechando la iniciativa se abrieron paso hasta el centro de Soledar.
> 
> ...




"
*Tropas rusas acceden al centro de Soleda'*









Пригожин опроверг взятие Соледара


Пресс-служба компании "Конкорд" опубликовала ответ Евгения Пригожина на запрос о ситуации в Соледаре, который якобы уже взят под контроль российскими силами




www.mk.ru






"
*Prigozhin negó la captura de Soledar.*


Después de la captura final de Soledar, les informaremos de inmediato sobre esto”, agregó el fundador de la PMC.

Según Prigozhin, las "declaraciones desequilibradas" en los medios "conducen a pérdidas adicionales".



"


----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

Kill33r dijo:


> Pollaboba vacunado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya hemos bajado 500.000. Poco a poco....

Vacunado?? Yo??  


Muy claro lo tengo que ver o mucho por perder para hacer caso al estado español...

Como si me pones a otegi como presidente del estado..... El estado OPRESOR español es el culpable de todo lo que sucede en este puto pais.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Trajanillo dijo:


> La decada de los 80 y principios de los 90 fue la ultima vez que fuimos libres, se era más tolerante, más libre, se podía hablar de todo, había una explosión cultural impresionante, ahora no hay tolerancia ahora hay imposición de un discurso unico, no somos libres, somos esclavos de lo politicamente correcto, no hay innovación cultural solo salen remakes de peliculas anteriores, musica de mierda, etc. En fin que no cambio esto por aquello.



Me recuerdas a la gente joven de los 60 cuando decía aquello de que con Franco se vivía mejor que nunca... en fin...

NO, no es cierto... deberíamos recordar cómo circulaba la droga, droga que de repente inundó el país para que ESA EXPLOSIÓN CULTURAL no fuera una EXPLOSIÓN SOCIAL, debido al enorme volumen de paro y pobreza generalizada, a la par que la venta de nuestra economía y la conversión de la misma en mero "prostíbulo" hotelero-alcoholico... eso para que el "rey del pollo frito" acabase en la SGAE defendiendo sus enormes aportes a la cultura de este país...

Hoy somos esclavos de lo políticamente correcto, como en aquellos tiempos nos convertimos en esclavos de la ceguera y empatía con el resto, TENIAMOS música y teníamos cervezas, cuando no dronjas...


----------



## amcxxl (6 Ene 2023)

Kill33r dijo:


> HDLGP 70.000
> 
> En total se estiman hasta 2014 300.000
> 
> ...



el Español de Inda o cualquier otro cerdo de esos me citas.... anda y VETE A TOMAR POR EL CULO IMBECIL, por quien me has tomado

salio mucha mas gente en los 80 y primeros 90 del Pais Vasco por la reconversion que por otra cosa y la demografia desmiente cualquier estupidez de los fachas para hacerse la victima de un conflicto que ellos mismos crearon a lo largo del siglo XX

que un politicastro diga cualquier mierda no significa nada, yo conozco vascos y astrurianos en mi pueblo que huyeron de alli ciuando cerraron las minas los altos hornos y los astilleros, pero ningun pepero facha que se viniera por nada politico, de hecho Pagascal Alonso, Gil , y los demas peperos fachosos no se fueron a ningun sitio, como es logico, ya que tiene sus chiringuitos y mamandurrias que en cuaquier otro lado de Ex-àña no tendrian
Bueno Iturgaiz y el criminal de Mayor Oreja consiguieron una mejor mamandurria en el Parlamento Europeo


----------



## alcorconita (6 Ene 2023)

Todo pinta a Operación Iskra 2.0-Objetivo Odessa.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

alcorconita dijo:


> Todo pinta a Operación Iskra 2.0-Objetivo Odessa.



Esperemos que así sea, no lo creeré hasta que lo vea.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Dices que no decides y al párrafo siguiente aseguras algo que no sabes, lo único que sabes es que la iglesia ortodoxa ucraniana tomó esa decisión, punto
> Pedir una tregua en un momento donde a ti te beneficia poniendo como excusa la navidad es eso, una excusa, si les importara el sentir del pueblo no darían ninguna importancia a la fecha (porque no la tiene), de hecho eso si podría ser una muestra de algo
> Pero no, solo es el maldito relato de que tienen que ser los ucranianos, que deben celebrar y que no..esa es la clave, que te pierdes



   

Como Zelensky el mismo argumento... la tregua debe ser para evitar el avance de lastropas ucranianas en el Donbass (especialmente en Soledar)

Al menos te has olvidado del argumento de la cultura esa de macdonalds que segun tu es la cultura universal


----------



## alcorconita (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Esperemos que así sea, no lo creeré hasta que lo vea.



No lo vas a ver porque estamos hablando de maskirovka. Pero es lo que intuyo cuando veo que el frente sur es el único que progresa. Odessa, en nada, va a quedar aislada. El tema es si ese cargamento de FAP500 es real y dónde se va a lanzar. 

En cuanto esté todo helado saldremos de dudas, si son para el sur o para el centro.


----------



## Guaguei (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Sobre la búsqueda de vulnerabilidades en la defensa antiaérea de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas
Parte 1 - Táctica de las formaciones ucranianas

El 21 de diciembre escribimos que el mando ucraniano se está preparando para nuevos ataques contra objetivos rusos en el oeste y el sur de Rusia, especialmente en la península de Crimea.

En Nochevieja, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han intensificado sus intentos de ataque utilizando pequeños vehículos aéreos no tripulados comerciales y globos. Las unidades de defensa antiaérea rusas han derribado objetivos aéreos casi todas las noches desde el 31 de diciembre.

¿Qué sentido tienen las acciones de las AFU?

El objetivo principal de la táctica del "enjambre de drones" es orientar (localizar) las unidades de defensa antiaérea en servicio, buscar zonas mal cubiertas y determinar el área más aceptable para que penetren los drones.

¿Cuáles son los detalles de estas acciones?

▪ Por regla general, cada ataque e incursión va precedido de la identificación de las zonas de posición de la defensa aérea rusa mediante herramientas de vigilancia objetiva de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte e informadores sobre el terreno.

Una o dos semanas antes de los lanzamientos masivos de UAV, aumenta la actividad de inteligencia por satélite y humana, que identificará posiciones sospechosas de defensa antiaérea.

▪ A esto le sigue una fase de pruebas sistemáticas del sistema de defensa antiaérea, con equipos de UAV que evalúan la preparación para el combate de las unidades de defensa antiaérea durante un periodo prolongado, utilizando diferentes tácticas.

Y el envío simultáneo de varios UAV a la misma zona permite sobrecargar o confundir los radares fijos de los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos.

Para ello, se presta especial atención a la determinación de los datos topográficos del terreno. Durante una incursión, los operadores determinan la naturaleza del terreno y sus cambios a lo largo de toda la ruta de desplazamiento, como ocurrió durante el ataque a Kursk desde las casas de gran altura situadas al norte.

▪ En zonas meridionales, como Crimea, aviones de reconocimiento de la OTAN -RQ-4B/D y RC-135, así como aviones de alerta temprana aerotransportados E-3 Sentry- sobrevuelan periódicamente el Mar Negro para divisar y determinar la naturaleza de las defensas aéreas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Se utilizan para registrar las zonas de posicionamiento de la defensa antiaérea, así como para analizar la naturaleza de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea rusos, las acciones de las tripulaciones después de las prácticas de tiro, el momento de la retirada de la posición de tiro y la elección de la ubicación posterior.

Gracias al uso complejo y combinado de los medios de reconocimiento, se crea una imagen aproximada de la naturaleza de las acciones de las fuerzas rusas en caso de ataques aéreos y se identifican las zonas más débiles para una ruptura.

Los ataques diarios de grupos de varios UAV en distintas partes del frente, desde Crimea hasta la región de Kursk, serían prácticamente imposibles con el uso de costosos drones.

Las fuerzas ucranianas, respaldadas por Occidente, se han adaptado a las operaciones de combate prolongadas utilizando una amplia gama de medios, adaptando equipos civiles y comerciales para el reconocimiento.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Parte 2 - ¿Qué han hecho las formaciones ucranianas?

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han adaptado drones comerciales relativamente baratos, en su mayoría de fabricación china, como el Mugin-5, en drones kamikaze para operaciones de combate intensivo.

Para los ataques de largo alcance, los ingenieros ucranianos, respaldados por especialistas occidentales, mejoraron los anticuados vehículos sustituyendo las piezas internas por otras modernas.

Los UAV soviéticos Tu-141 "Strizh" estaban equipados con un sistema de adaptación al terreno con una altitud de hasta 15 metros. Los drones fueron capaces de sortear zonas de posición de defensa aérea, tierras altas y urbanizaciones en su camino hacia el aeródromo de Engels-2, recorriendo una ruta predeterminada.

¿Qué pasa con otros drones?

Mientras tanto, las AFU utilizan también otros medios alternativos para "sondear" las defensas aéreas rusas y sobrecargarlas. Entre ellos figuran dirigibles y globos, readaptados para un uso más eficaz en combate.

Por ejemplo, en las regiones de Belgorod, Kursk y Voronezh, el mando ucraniano está utilizando activamente vehículos aéreos no tripulados de largo alcance, los llamados "dirigibles monoala".

¿Qué son?

El concepto de este tipo de UAV ha sido ampliamente aplicado por la empresa suiza Prospective Concepts AG en el desarrollo del Stingray, una aeronave monoplato altamente autónoma. Consiste en una monocasco inflado con helio con un motor debajo.

Las formaciones ucranianas han adaptado una versión "casera" del dirigible para el reconocimiento y la detección de las posiciones de defensa antiaérea rusas. El equipo instalado le permite operar a altitudes de 2.500 a 8.000 metros a velocidades de hasta 120 km/h.

Esta variante en particular es utilizada por las AFU desde el territorio de las regiones de Sumy y Kharkiv para el reconocimiento de las posiciones rusas en las regiones fronterizas. Y los días 2 y 3 de enero, entre 6 y 8 unidades de estos monopilotos exploraban aeródromos en Buturlinovka y Borisoglebsk, en la región de Voronezh, y sobrevolaban Graivoron, en la región de Belgorod.

¿Cuáles son sus ventajas?

En primer lugar, los dirigibles tienen una autonomía considerable y son capaces de desplazarse a gran altura, resultando inaccesibles a los MANPADS y a las armas ligeras. Mientras tanto, las defensas aéreas son prácticamente inútiles contra ellos.

En segundo lugar, el coste. El coste de reequipar estos drones para el combate es extremadamente bajo y el esfuerzo de grupo les permite cubrir grandes zonas sin tener que preocuparse por perder el dron.

➖ En tercer lugar, no llevan ojiva, pero son capaces de simular un ataque realizando un picado desde gran altura y obligando a los operadores de SAM a alcanzar un objetivo barato con un misil antiaéreo caro.

La capacidad de lanzar simultáneamente un grupo de UAV de este tipo obliga a malgastar la limitada munición SAM y sobrecarga el sistema de defensa antiaérea, y apenas quedan residuos para estudiarlos después de ser alcanzados.

¿Cuál es el riesgo y qué se puede hacer al respecto?

Los drones baratos y fáciles de conseguir, reequipados "artesanalmente" con piezas y componentes nuevos, suponen una grave amenaza a largo plazo.

Los monopilotos intrínsecamente no suponen una amenaza para los objetivos y SAM rusos debido a la falta de una ojiva con elementos derrotables a bordo. Sin embargo, la posibilidad de simular un ataque lanzándose sobre objetivos terrestres y utilizando los UAV como señuelos confunde a los operadores de SAM.

Y la capacidad de lanzar estos UAV en masa, su inmunidad a las interferencias EW y su autonomía, junto con el probable uso simultáneo de Strizhi, aumenta la probabilidad de ataques masivos con drones comerciales.

Sin embargo, incluso en el entorno actual, existen opciones bastante viables para combatir estos vehículos aéreos no tripulados. Una de ellas es el uso de escuadrones móviles de defensa antiaérea. Ya han demostrado su valía al repeler un ataque aéreo en Crimea: el 5 de enero, derribaron con fuego de armas ligeras dos drones que habían sido lanzados por las fuerzas armadas ucranianas desde el aeródromo de Shirokoe, en Zaporozhye, en dirección al depósito de petróleo de Nizhnegorsk.

Por lo tanto, incluso este problema es fundamentalmente solucionable. La cuestión es la voluntad de adoptar medidas bastante concretas que han demostrado su eficacia.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Bueno, se están trazando los contornos de la agrupación Soledar-Bakhmut de las AFU.

La 17ª Brigada de Tanques, que llegó hace un par de semanas, no pudo taponar el agujero entre Soledar y Artemivsk.
Al mismo tiempo, el mando de las AFU retiró la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de esta dirección para evitar la pérdida definitiva de eficacia en combate de esta unidad, considerada de élite entre la infantería.
Es muy posible que se les entreguen los Bradley BMP estadounidenses.

Si se mantiene el ritmo actual de la ofensiva de Wagner, en una o dos semanas el mando ucraniano se enfrentará a la cuestión de la retirada del grupo de Artemivsk para evitar su cerco.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Sobre el "alto el fuego".
Era y es de esperar que no se respete.
Los bombardeos no han cesado. Donetsk fue bombardeada desafiantemente después de la fecha oficial de la tregua.
Los combates siguen su curso.
En general, el tema se ha convertido en otra cáscara vacía al estilo de todas las "treguas" anteriores que sólo existían sobre el papel y en declaraciones crepitantes de la televisión.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## MiguelLacano (6 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> Venga
> 
> ... Cuentame una de indios.... 700000 exiliados en el pais vasco... . . Dejemos ese tema...



Tiene que ir usted al oftalmologo y/o al neurólogo sin falta, porque en su mente ve lo que no está escrito. El mensaje pone claro setenta mil (en letra, para que no se lie,) y no setecientos mil, como usted interpreta.

De paso le digo, las fuentes más rigurosas consideran que por culpa del nazi-onalismo sabiniano, con los hijos de la gran puta etarras y sus filiales como camisas pardas, de Vascongadas tuvieron que salir alrededor de 250.000 personas. Entre ellos muchos que son buenos amigos míos. 

Y ahora suelte su soflama correspondiente de agraviado y atribulado miembro de la tribu irredenta. Un saludo y felices reyes (si no es acólito ya de ese invento batasuno sucedáneo de los magos, que no recuerdo cómo cojones se llama).


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Como Zelensky el mismo argumento... la tregua debe ser para evitar el avance de lastropas ucranianas en el Donbass (especialmente en Soledar)
> 
> Al menos te has olvidado del argumento de la cultura esa de macdonalds que segun tu es la cultura universal



McDonalds es algo también cultural, aunque te sorprenda

La vida cambia, la sociedad siempre está en continuo cambio, lo quieras o no ver...eso es problema tuyo


----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Tiene que ir usted al oftalmologo y/o al neurólogo sin falta, porque en su mente ve lo que no está escrito. El mensaje pone claro setenta mil (en letra, para que no se lie,) y no setecientos mil, como usted interpreta.
> 
> De paso le digo, las fuentes más rigurosas consideran que por culpa del nazi-onalismo sabiniano, con los hijos de la gran puta etarras y sus filiales como camisas pardas, de Vascongadas tuvieron que salir alrededor de 250.000 personas. Entre ellos muchos que son buenos amigos míos.
> 
> Y ahora suelte su soflama correspondiente de agraviado y atribulado miembro de la tribu irredenta. Un saludo y felices reyes (si no es acólito ya de ese invento batasuno sucedáneo de los magos, que no recuerdo cómo cojones se llama).



Gracias por la apreciacion. Error mio.

Venga miguelito.. Pastilla y a dormir.

Aburris...como os creeis las peliculas que os cuenta el estado cuando os gustan....

Mandeme el link de la fuente rigurosa....

Y perdon por el. Offtopic. Hasta aqui.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Prigozhin en las batallas por Soledar. Pide que, a pesar de los éxitos, no nos precipitemos con discursos de victoria y lanzando bonetes al aire.

"He pedido repetidamente y pediré a mis estimados corresponsales de guerra que no den información prematura. Sí, los luchadores de la PMC Wagner, y sólo los luchadores de la PMC Wagner están cerca de tomar Soledar. Pero cualquier información prematura es perjudicial para la ofensiva. Y las declaraciones desinformadas, publicadas en los medios de comunicación, provocan pérdidas adicionales entre nuestras unidades. En cuanto dispongamos de información que pueda publicarse en los medios de comunicación, nos aseguraremos de compartirla con ustedes. Y después de la captura final de Soledar, le informaremos inmediatamente.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

En Ucrania, en todos los oblasts y en los territorios ocupados por las AFU, se han impuesto restricciones al consumo de electricidad de 8 de la mañana a 11 de la noche. En algunas zonas se mantienen los cierres de emergencia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Los drones baratos y fáciles de conseguir, reequipados "artesanalmente" con piezas y componentes nuevos, suponen una grave amenaza a largo plazo.
> 
> Los monopilotos intrínsecamente no suponen una amenaza para los objetivos y SAM rusos debido a la falta de una ojiva con elementos derrotables a bordo. Sin embargo, la posibilidad de simular un ataque lanzándose sobre objetivos terrestres y utilizando los UAV como señuelos confunde a los operadores de SAM.
> 
> ...




Próximamente en sus pantallas, el medio más económico y eficaz de atacar los "drones-dirigibles"... aunque Ud no lo crea.


----------



## clapham5 (6 Ene 2023)

La estupidez y la imbecilidad son como el virus de la gripe , altamente contagiosos .
Si eres alguien " ilustrado " sin vida social subscrito a 111 canales de youtube ( todos sobre economia , politica , historia , medicina , bricolaje y coleccionismo se sellos y monedas ) ademas de burbujear intermitentemente en este Foro estas " parcialmente " protegido
Puedes contagiarte , pero podras recuperarte . Eso si , si quieres evitar el contagio al 100 % , evita el roce social
El clapham , personalidad ISTJ ( con I ) lo tiene facil , si fuera Robinson Crusoe ahogaria al put%$#o Viernes para quedarse solo en la isla
El clapham no comprende por que la gente sigue culpando a sus gobernantes ( elegidos o no ) de esta crisis ...
El clapham pensaba ( oh iluso de lui ) que en democracia , el poder lo tenia el pueblo con su voto .
Y es cierto , excepto en una mayoria de estados de Africa , Asia , America Latina , Europa , America y Oceania donde el voto es libre , secreto y garantizado por Ley . Una pausa para el *rascado* de nariz ...
A donde quieres llegar clapham ? que me aburro ... 
Bueno , el punto es que es muy facil " echarle la culpa " al projimo de los errores propios
Ya lo dijo Victor Hugo : El pueblo tiene el gobierno que se merece
Si el pueblo ( europeo ) es estupido e imbecil lo mas logico del mundo es que escoja a lideres que sean parecidos a el .
Un pueblo ilustrado escogera a lideres ilustrados , y un pueblo salvaje escogera a lideres salvajes . Es muy muy facil de entender
Es muy facil criticar a EE UU por azuzar el conflicto , pero EE UU no podria hacerlo sin la complicidad de los europeos .
Cambiar la politica exterior de los EE UU no esta en tus manos , porque eso es prerrogativa de los propios norteamericanos con su voto ( si quieren hacerlo , of course ) pero lo que si esta en tus manos es cambiar la politica de tu pais , llamese Espana , Polonia o Lichtenstein ...
Europa sigue en el oscurantismo de la Edad Media , persiguiendo al " diferente " .
Ahora no se persigue a los judios sino a los rusos . Y eso esta mal . Perseguir al projimo no es civilizado ni cristiano
Y la gente aplaude , o calla ( que es lo mismo ) . Ahhh si Jesus El Nazareno levantara la cabeza
Los ilustrados teneis el deber y la obligacion moral de cambiar el mundo ( para bien ) y empezad por vosotros mismos
Cuando os inviten , por ejemplo , a ver una serie de Netflix , ambientada en Londres acomienzos del siglo XIX donde el protagista sea un *duque de raza negra *negaos a verla . No seais complices del anacronismo historico lobotomizante (c)
Ya lo dijo Lenin , un tipo sabio , momificado , pero sabio :
*"Los hombres han sido siempre, en política, víctimas necias del engaño ajeno y propio, y lo seguirán siendo mientras no aprendan a descubrir detrás de todas las frases, declaraciones y promesas morales, religiosas, políticas y sociales, los intereses de una u otra clase.“ *
Zankead a Lenin


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Ucrania rescinde el acuerdo con Rusia sobre la explotación del sistema de misiles Satán
El gabinete de Ministros de Ucrania rompió el acuerdo con Rusia sobre la extensión de la vida útil del misil balístico Intercontinental 15p118m ("Satanás"), la decisión se tomó en una reunión el viernes, dijo el representante del gobierno en la Rada Suprema Taras melnichuk.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Ucrania ya perdió, no podrá sacar al ejército ruso de Crimea y Donbass - Myśl Polska

▪ "Los objetivos ucranianos son poco realistas. Nadie puede pensar que Rusia se retirará de Crimea y del "corredor oriental" junto con Donbass bajo ningún escenario", escribe Peter White.
Señaló que Kiev habla constantemente de la proximidad de la victoria, mientras que en realidad Ucrania sufre grandes pérdidas. Rusia, por su parte, según White, "está en buena situación económica" y puede financiar su ejército por sí sola, mientras que los costes de Kiev recaen en Occidente.
▪ Myśl Polska también cita al publicista Ben Shapiro diciendo que los objetivos de política exterior de Ucrania y Estados Unidos son divergentes: Kiev quiere expulsar a Rusia de Ucrania (y de Crimea), mientras que a Estados Unidos le interesa apoyar a las fuerzas de la OTAN y contener a China.
▪ Para concluir, Peter White afirmó que el conflicto en Ucrania terminaría rápidamente si EE.
"Ucrania ya ha perdido esta guerra, sólo que se les ha olvidado contarlo", concluyó.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

El Ejército ruso avanza en dirección a Donetsk y destruye al enemigo en los distritos de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limansky y Yuzhno-Donetsky - resumen principal del Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 1 tanque, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 2 vehículos fueron destruidos durante el día pasado como resultado de un complejo ataque de fuego en las áreas de Sinovka, Ivanovka, Berestovoye en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye en LNR.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limanskoe, los ataques aéreos y el fuego de artillería derrotaron a dos grupos de ataque enemigos cerca de Yampolovka, en la DNR. En las zonas de Chervonaya Dibrova LNR, Serebryanka y Hryhorivka DNR fueron destruidos 3 grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Las pérdidas totales del enemigo en esta dirección durante el día ascendieron a más de 60 combatientes, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 4 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, la ofensiva del ejército ruso y las continuas pérdidas por disparos de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas durante la noche sumaron hasta 80 combatientes insurgentes muertos y heridos, 2 tanques, 3 BMP y 5 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, los ataques aéreos, el fuego de artillería y los sistemas de tiro pesado contra las concentraciones de hombres y equipos cerca de los asentamientos de Konstantinovka, Novomikhailovka, Prechistovka, Novomayorske DNR y Dorozhnyanka en la región de Zaporizhzhia destruyeron más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, un tanque, 3 vehículos blindados de combate y 3 camionetas.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24338









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Nico (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> El concepto de este tipo de UAV ha sido ampliamente aplicado por la empresa suiza Prospective Concepts AG *en el desarrollo del Stingray, una aeronave monoplato altamente autónoma. Consiste en una monocasco inflado con helio con un motor debajo.*
> 
> Las formaciones ucranianas han adaptado una versión "casera" del dirigible para el reconocimiento y la detección de las posiciones de defensa antiaérea rusas. El equipo instalado le permite operar a altitudes de 2.500 a 8.000 metros a velocidades de hasta 120 km/h.




Para quienes quieran saber qué es un Stingray:


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

‼Ucrania ha rescindido un acuerdo con Rusia sobre el sistema de misiles Satán
El Consejo de Ministros de Ucrania ha puesto fin a un acuerdo con Rusia para prolongar la vida útil del misil balístico intercontinental 15P118M ("Satán"), la decisión fue tomada en una reunión celebrada el viernes, dijo el representante del gobierno ante la Rada Suprema Taras Melnychuk.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

El centro de Soledar está bajo el control del PMC "Wagner" y otras unidades.
El enemigo se está retirando en masa, nuestras tropas están avanzando con más fuerza.
El enemigo ya ha grabado muchos videos afirmando que su situación es muy mala, nuestra artillería y aviación definitivamente están encima de ellos.

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> claro, ya puestos 100 millones
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318356



Fallo mio. Ha escrito 70.000....

Pero vaya. Parecido. 

Con esto no digo que no se fuese gente. Triste para la sociedad. Algunos prefieren aquellos tiempos....


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> McDonalds es algo también cultural, aunque te sorprenda
> 
> La vida cambia, la sociedad siempre está en continuo cambio, lo quieras o no ver...eso es problema tuyo



No lo dudo q para ti mac donalds sea algo cultural... imperialismo cultural mas bien...

Por eso hablo de tu anglocentrismo...


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El centro de Soledar está bajo el control del PMC "Wagner" y otras unidades.
> El enemigo se está retirando en masa, nuestras tropas están avanzando con más fuerza.
> El enemigo ya ha grabado muchos videos afirmando que su situación es muy mala, nuestra artillería y aviación definitivamente están encima de ellos.
> 
> Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.



Para los putos imbeciles de @EGO y @terro6666 que ya estan en mi ijnore por joder


----------



## McNulty (6 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> claro, ya puestos 100 millones
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318356



Ese tío es de lo poco interesante que tienen los ukros . Creo que es asesor de farlopensky, o lo era, lo desconozco. Me acuerdo de un vídeo que vi, donde predijo al milímetro todo lo que está pasando hoy.


----------



## millie34u (6 Ene 2023)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Tiene que ir usted al oftalmologo y/o al neurólogo sin falta, porque en su mente ve lo que no está escrito. El mensaje pone claro setenta mil (en letra, para que no se lie,) y no setecientos mil, como usted interpreta.
> 
> De paso le digo, las fuentes más rigurosas consideran que por culpa del nazi-onalismo sabiniano, con los hijos de la gran puta etarras y sus filiales como camisas pardas, de Vascongadas tuvieron que salir alrededor de 250.000 personas. Entre ellos muchos que son buenos amigos míos.
> 
> Y ahora suelte su soflama correspondiente de agraviado y atribulado miembro de la tribu irredenta. Un saludo y felices reyes (si no es acólito ya de ese invento batasuno sucedáneo de los magos, que no recuerdo cómo cojones se llama).





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Tiene que ir usted al oftalmologo y/o al neurólogo sin falta, porque en su mente ve lo que no está escrito. El mensaje pone claro setenta mil (en letra, para que no se lie,) y no setecientos mil, como usted interpreta.
> 
> De paso le digo, las fuentes más rigurosas consideran que por culpa del nazi-onalismo sabiniano, con los hijos de la gran puta etarras y sus filiales como camisas pardas, de Vascongadas tuvieron que salir alrededor de 250.000 personas. Entre ellos muchos que son buenos amigos míos.
> 
> Y ahora suelte su soflama correspondiente de agraviado y atribulado miembro de la tribu irredenta. Un saludo y felices reyes (si no es acólito ya de ese invento batasuno sucedáneo de los magos, que no recuerdo cómo cojones se llama).



zorionak


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)

Heridos, para no sensibles en fiestas.



Spoiler: Heridos


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No lo dudo q para ti mac donalds sea algo cultural... imperialismo cultural mas bien...
> 
> Por eso hablo de tu anglocentrismo...



Seguro que eres de esos que luego en la calle llama "bro" a todo el mundo...mira que no me extrañaría ni un pelo...


----------



## millie34u (6 Ene 2023)

joder, cuadricópteros del Lidl y globitos con motor para saturar a la apisonadora rusa, ¿pero que clase de mierda es esta?


----------



## millie34u (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Octubrista (6 Ene 2023)

Nico dijo:


> Próximamente en sus pantallas, el medio más económico y eficaz de atacar los "drones-dirigibles"... aunque Ud no lo crea.



Lo más barato para derribar drones, dirigibles y globos, será esto:


----------



## rejon (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## troperker (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Venga, pon imágenes multitudinarias de Ucrania celebrando la navidad ortodoxa de los últimos años, las tienes?




Aca tienes unas imagenes 2010
O quieres de hoy
Ahora en ucrania lo que se desea es prohibir la iglesia etc
Bueno cosas del gobierno de kiev


----------



## rejon (6 Ene 2023)

Hoy.....


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ene 2023)

Bueno, si el duque de raza negra es así podéis verla.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ya hemos bajado 500.000. Poco a poco....
> 
> Vacunado?? Yo??
> 
> ...



Estabas este día?

Estado opresor?

Será injerencias sobre el estado no? Mamarracho, lo opresor es una población que no sabe ni por dónde le da el viento


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ene 2023)

amcxxl dijo:


> el Español de Inda o cualquier otro cerdo de esos me citas.... anda y VETE A TOMAR POR EL CULO IMBECIL, por quien me has tomado
> 
> salio mucha mas gente en los 80 y primeros 90 del Pais Vasco por la reconversion que por otra cosa y la demografia desmiente cualquier estupidez de los fachas para hacerse la victima de un conflicto que ellos mismos crearon a lo largo del siglo XX
> 
> ...



Reconversión?

Que se iban a terual a buscar fortuna HDLGP

Llegó haber 1 atentado día pollaboba


----------



## troperker (6 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> No recuerdo quien era que nos contaba en este hilo sobre lo mal que estamos en España y el gran presente y futuro de México...una visión muy acertada del conforero, como sean OTRAS así están en un grandioso problema
> 
> *Pánico a bordo del avión tiroteado ayer en México: “Estábamos a punto de despegar y empezaron los balazos de los narcos”*
> *Alrededor de 300 pasajeros continúan varados en el aeropuerto, mientras continúan los bloqueos y la inseguridad en las calles*



Algo lei por ahi aunque no recuerdo el forero
Creo que el plantea en los recursos y el desarrollo que puede tener mexico a futuro en su pbi
mientras que españa a futuro en pbi no va a expandirse tanto
Es una realidad
España es servicios ademas de drogas putas sol vacaciones por su ubicacion geografica fuera de eso no aporta mucho españa a futuro
Mexico es drogas generan buen pib jaja ademas tener mayor consumidor al lado mas pib genera
Sol vacaciones etc putas y mucho mas que falta desarrollar para el sector turistico asi como otros sectores
Convierte a mexico tendra mas desarrollo pib que españa a futuro
Es una realidad

Hay muchos paises que de aca a 10 años van a generar mas pib y sus ciudadanos pobres van a pasar a clase media y eso genera consumo pib
Y por ubicacion los asiaticos se ven favorecidos sobre todo china
Los europeos tienen que ser deborados para ser un mercado fijo de eeuu no pierda pib
Es una realidad
Vive tu vida tranquilo y disfruta del espectaculo mundial


----------



## Charidemo (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> McDonalds es algo también cultural, aunque te sorprenda
> 
> La vida cambia, la sociedad siempre está en continuo cambio, lo quieras o no ver...eso es problema tuyo



Un concierto punk en una nave ocupada tambien es cultural.


----------



## Snowball (6 Ene 2023)

EGO dijo:


> No tengo multis.Ni tengo tiempo,ni ganas ni tampoco cobro por bizum como si que haces tu, MODERATROLL.
> 
> Lo digo para dejes de hacer el ridiculo,que das puta pena,rojaza.
> 
> Y cuando leas esto,quoteame para que sepa que te has enterado de una puta vez, te ponga en el ignore y no tenga que leer mas las gilipolleces que escribes que parece que vayas hasta las cejas de algun ansiolitico.



Según tu, en verano de 2023, UCRANIA habrá recuperado Crimea 

Si así sucede, abriré hilo para darte mis dies. 

Espero que si no ocurre tal pronóstico, tengas la humildad de comerte el owned


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Me recuerdas a la gente joven de los 60 cuando decía aquello de que con Franco se vivía mejor que nunca... en fin...
> 
> NO, no es cierto... deberíamos recordar cómo circulaba la droga, droga que de repente inundó el país para que ESA EXPLOSIÓN CULTURAL no fuera una EXPLOSIÓN SOCIAL, debido al enorme volumen de paro y pobreza generalizada, a la par que la venta de nuestra economía y la conversión de la misma en mero "prostíbulo" hotelero-alcoholico... eso para que el "rey del pollo frito" acabase en la SGAE defendiendo sus enormes aportes a la cultura de este país...
> 
> Hoy somos esclavos de lo políticamente correcto, como en aquellos tiempos nos convertimos en esclavos de la ceguera y empatía con el resto, TENIAMOS música y teníamos cervezas, cuando no dronjas...



Y quien te crees que metía la droga en el país?

El lute?

Siempre han sido los mismo poderes que han puesto palos en las ruedas 

Que potencia económica eramos en 1972 mundial?

Cuanta deuda teníamos?
Cuantos abortos año?

Tú has salido a un parque a charla con chavales de 24 años?
Preguntales qué diferencia hay entre un líquido pH ácido y uno alcalino 

Injerencia es el MAL por obra u omisión del propio pueblo


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)

Que vienen los rusos 

Felipe VI destaca "la importancia de invertir en Defensa" ante la amenaza rusa


----------



## Snowball (6 Ene 2023)

alcorconita dijo:


> No lo vas a ver porque estamos hablando de maskirovka. Pero es lo que intuyo cuando veo que el frente sur es el único que progresa. Odessa, en nada, va a quedar aislada. El tema es si ese cargamento de FAP500 es real y dónde se va a lanzar.
> 
> En cuanto esté todo helado saldremos de dudas, si son para el sur o para el centro.



Esta guerra pinta a 3 años de duración...

Cada vez más parecido con la guerra civil española, y con lo que vino después..


----------



## arriondas (6 Ene 2023)

Charidemo dijo:


> Un concierto punk en una nave ocupada tambien es cultural.



La relativización hace posible que hasta los álbumes de Rosalía sean considerados como "cultura".


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

El_Suave dijo:


> Bueno, si el duque de raza negra es así podéis verla.



_Es (era) el tenor italiano Mario del Monaco_


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Los fascistas ucranianos arrasan en Navidad: la Gestapo-SBU se ensaña con las iglesias de la UOC

Continúan los registros en iglesias de las regiones de Dnipropetrovsk, Kherson y Kirovohrad. "extremista de miedo" materiales sobre el deseo criminal de estudiar en lengua rusa nativa encontrado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Esperemos que así sea, no lo creeré hasta que lo vea.



Tengo una botella esperando. Desde hace meses. Y no se va a quedar en la bodega.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ene 2023)

MiguelLacano dijo:


> Tiene que ir usted al oftalmologo y/o al neurólogo sin falta, porque en su mente ve lo que no está escrito. El mensaje pone claro setenta mil (en letra, para que no se lie,) y no setecientos mil, como usted interpreta.
> 
> De paso le digo, las fuentes más rigurosas consideran que por culpa del nazi-onalismo sabiniano, con los hijos de la gran puta etarras y sus filiales como camisas pardas, de Vascongadas tuvieron que salir alrededor de 250.000 personas. Entre ellos muchos que son buenos amigos míos.
> 
> Y ahora suelte su soflama correspondiente de agraviado y atribulado miembro de la tribu irredenta. Un saludo y felices reyes (si no es acólito ya de ese invento batasuno sucedáneo de los magos, que no recuerdo cómo cojones se llama).



Sip, hasta hubo un intento por parte del PP, azuzado por el vago de siete suelas de permitir el voto a los que hubiesen pasado al menos un año residiendo en el Pais Vasco, una idea genial hasta que se dieron cuenta que la inmensa mayoria habia emigrado por culpa de la famosa reconversión industrial promovida por ese demócrata del 78 llamado Felipe Gonzalez, y que a lo mejor les salia el tiro por la culata, asi que, se olvidaron de la idea.


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

troperker dijo:


> Aca tienes unas imagenes 2010
> O quieres de hoy
> Ahora en ucrania lo que se desea es prohibir la iglesia etc
> Bueno cosas del gobierno de kiev



Quiero de los últimos años, claro
La decisión de la iglesia ORTODOXA ucraniana ha sido después de 2010

Yo también prohibiría cualquier tipo de iglesia, si lo mejor que tiene es llamar satanistas a los que no creemos en nada o animar a que miles vayan a morir al frente "por la patria", si, hay que prohibirles hasta que no se despeguen del suelo, sin ninguna duda


----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

Kill33r dijo:


> Estabas este día?
> 
> Estado opresor?
> 
> Será injerencias sobre el estado no? Mamarracho, lo opresor es una población que no sabe ni por dónde le da el viento



Ese eres tu. Cuando te dicen lo que te gusta... 

Quien les da el permiso para hacer eso en la plaza? El estado.....

A nosotros el estado nos sacaba a ostias en las manifas.... A esas les ponen el bocadillo para ir ahi..... Como a los que iban a las manifas antiETA... No os dais cuenta de que sois los mismos..... Lo que pasa es que a cada borrego le dan lo que quiere.... 

A mi el estado nunca me ha dado nada.....

Chico.. . Es como la sexta del gordo y antoniatres....o la cope o el gara. .....todos financiados por los bamcos de los estados.. A cada borrego le dan lo que quiere.....por eso.. Yo no quiero nada del estado....a ti te gusta que el estado le de de ostias al indepe.... Te gusta que le sacuda al piesnegros... . . A otros les gusta que quiten la educacion segregada de la escuela concertada.... A otros les gusta que a los cristianos les desnaturalicen sus ritos y conviertan la navidad o el matrimonio en una puta mierda..... Sois los mismos borregos.... En diferentes trincheras. 

El puto estado opresor os machaca... Pero con el gustito que os da a veces verle al otro jodido.. . Tragais. 

Ni vacunado
Ni lgtbizado
Ni ni calentoglobalizado
Ni nada que me ponga la puta caja tonta. 

Leer hijos de puta! Y no os fieis ni de lo que pensais! Que es lo unico que nos va a salvar.....


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> menos escusas y dinos donde vas de viaje con el inserso



A Méjico sin Inserso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)

Heavy


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)

Las batallas han llegado a la parte norte (central) de Soledar después del colapso de las nuevas líneas de defensa al norte de la estación de tren Dekonskaya. #UkrainianArmy está retirando lentamente más fuerzas de la ciudad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## manodura79 (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Heridos, para no sensibles en fiestas.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Heridos



No entiendo el brazo del soldado de la tercera foto.

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)

Las fuerzas tomaron el control total del suburbio de Bakhmutske e hicieron nuevos avances en la ciudad de Soledar. Peinando las operaciones en curso alrededor de la estación de tren Dekonskaya para asegurarla antes de que las tropas continúen su avance hacia las minas de sal, que están a aproximadamente 1 km de distancia.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ‼Ucrania ha rescindido un acuerdo con Rusia sobre el sistema de misiles Satán
> El Consejo de Ministros de Ucrania ha puesto fin a un acuerdo con Rusia para prolongar la vida útil del misil balístico intercontinental 15P118M ("Satán"), la decisión fue tomada en una reunión celebrada el viernes, dijo el representante del gobierno ante la Rada Suprema Taras Melnychuk.
> t.me/RVvoenkor



q desastre


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> La relativización hace posible que hasta los álbumes de Rosalía sean considerados como "cultura".



Cuando se habla de cultura, no se habla de que algo sea "bueno" o "malo", esos son conceptos completamente subjetivos, de hecho, se produce siempre la tendencia a pensar que "lo de antes era mejor", como una manera de no entender el desarrollo del arte, que es algo completamente fuera de lo objetivo, por eso es así.
La música no está fuera de eso, yo te puedo hablar de conceptos de música libre, que se pusieron muy de moda en Europa central hace unos años...ahora bien, eso es cultura? claramente no, en ese tipo de conciertos, donde no hay un ritmo ni armonía prefijada al "estilo occidental" no va mucha gente...ahora, el movimiento existe, te lo garantizo
McDonalds o cualquier marca americana es algo que tienes que saber lo que es para comprender a la sociedad donde vives, puesto que es una parte importante de la misma, como lo es entender el jazz y lo que supuso para la evolución de la música europea (que aun sigue bebiendo de eso, casi sin querer), eso también forma parte de algo cultural
Por cierto, hablando de música, conozco a más de uno y dos que fueron denostados en su época por ser "más atrevido" o incluso conozco gente que le echaron del conservatorio en su momento por ser zurdo o no querer aprender a tocar como diestro...

Pero voy más allá, internet, los nuevos canales de comunicación también lo es...YouTube, TikTok, Instagram...todos son canales de comunicación que debes entender si quieres comprender la cultura de este siglo (o décadas)

Rosalía es cultura, porque ha conseguido algo muy importante, que es comprender la importancia de ser atrevido en las producciones, 
Claro, si te quedas en la superficie puedes verlo de otra manera, pero eso si que no es cultural, desde luego
Me hace gracia la gente que piensa que "cultura" es "Beethoven" o "Mozart"...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Seguro que eres de esos que luego en la calle llama "bro" a todo el mundo...mira que no me extrañaría ni un pelo...



en absoluto... pero lo tuyo es ir alargando y alargando con divagaciones varias... que no... que en ucrania la fiesta que se celebra es hoy y no navidad. Repite conmigo: la he cagado...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (6 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Que vienen los rusos
> 
> Felipe VI destaca "la importancia de invertir en Defensa" ante la amenaza rusa



Que buen felpudo dónde quitarte el cagarro del zapato y luego encular a la que lleva los pantalones en esa zorreria


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ene 2023)

pamarvilla dijo:


> * Al ignore por trolear el hilo.*
> 
> Parece que el invierno sigue bastante cálido.... mucho barro en los frentes.
> Anomalía cálida en gran parte de Europa... de hasta 15 ºC
> ...



HAARP


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Que vienen los rusos
> 
> Felipe VI destaca "la importancia de invertir en Defensa" ante la amenaza rusa



Imagino que lo dirá porque le da vergüenza/miedo decir 'marroquí', 'secesionista'.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)

manodura79 dijo:


> No entiendo el brazo del soldado de la tercera foto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Tiene un torniquete, pero está estirado completamente el brazo, lo blanco es un Tensoplast en tensión que debe estar tapando/bloqueando directamente la herida.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Ene 2023)

Charidemo dijo:


> Un concierto punk en una nave ocupada tambien es cultural.



mas cultural que la uniformizacion americanoide que nos quieren imponer


----------



## rejon (6 Ene 2023)

*Sánchez habla con Zelenski y se compromete a seguir adiestrando militares ucranianos y nuevos envíos de material.*

El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha mantenido este jueves una conversación telefónica de unos 20 minutos de duración con su homólogo ucraniano, Volodímir Zelenski, en la que le ha reiterado el compromiso de España para seguir adiestrando militares ucranianos y más envíos de material militar "mientras sea necesario".

"Acabo de hablar con Zelenski a quien he reiterado el total apoyo de España hasta que se alcance la paz", ha escrito Sánchez en un mensaje en su perfil de Twitter en el que ha indicado además que España seguirá enviando material a Ucrania e instruyendo a sus fuerzas armadas. "Otros 200 militares ucranianos inician su adiestramiento este mes en Toledo", ha añadido.

La conversación telefónica, a petición del líder ucraniano, se enmarca en una ronda de conversaciones que Zelenski está manteniendo con varios líderes internacionales como Joe Biden, Emmanuel Macron, Giorgia Meloni, Justin Trudeau o Narendra Modi.

Por su parte, Zelenski ha transmitido a Sánchez las necesidades de defensa de Ucrania y ha incidido en que sigue consolidando el apoyo de los socios antes de la próxima reunión de 'Ramstein', ha indicado el presidnete ucraniano en un mensaje en Twitter.

https://www.europapress.es/nacional/...105182657.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)

Democracia Ucraniana


----------



## rejon (6 Ene 2023)

*Los tanques pueden convertirse en la próxima etapa de la ayuda militar a Ucrania* - Sky News con referencia al jefe del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores británico

"Estamos proporcionando equipo militar que es capaz de dar un golpe decisivo a los objetivos rusos a distancia", señaló James Cleverly.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Boris Rozhin, experto del Centro de Periodismo Político-Militar y autor del canal de Telegram @boris_rozhin

La transferencia de BMP Bradley de varias modificaciones a Estados Unidos abre la puerta a un suministro masivo de vehículos blindados occidentales más modernos a Ucrania. Las razones son bastante triviales: las AFU están a punto de agotar su potencial de suministro de varias versiones de BMP-1 y BMP-2 (que cada vez son más difíciles de encontrar en el mercado de armas), así como de los BMP ya suministrados de la época de la Guerra Fría.

Para compensar las pérdidas y rearmar a los dos cuerpos que se están formando en Ucrania Central (la mayor parte de su personal está entrenado por instructores de la OTAN) se necesita una gran cantidad de vehículos blindados, que Ucrania no puede producir físicamente, ni comprar en el mercado de armas.

Por eso, Francia fue la que empezó con el suministro de vehículos blindados pesados AMX-10RC (equipados con cañones de 105 mm), seguida de declaraciones sobre la transferencia de 50 Bradley BMP y hasta 40 Marder BMP alemanes (con el anuncio de la transferencia de tanques Leopard 2, que cabe esperar en el teatro de operaciones ucraniano para el verano de 2023). Esto por no hablar del suministro continuado de MRAP de Turquía y Canadá, así como del suministro aún no especificado de vehículos blindados ligeros de Gran Bretaña.

Se ha anunciado la transferencia de esta cantidad de vehículos blindados ligeros con vistas al final del invierno y principios de la primavera, para que los cuerpos ucranianos que se están formando y las brigadas mecanizadas reabastecidas puedan operar con mayor eficacia en las condiciones de la campaña de primavera y verano. Teniendo en cuenta las entregas aún no anunciadas de BMP y MRAP de otros países de la OTAN, cabe esperar que en los próximos meses se entreguen a Ucrania entre 500 y 600 vehículos blindados ligeros de ruedas y orugas. Hasta 220-250 BMP y APC de diversos tipos (Bradley, Marder, M113, AMX-10RC, etc.) pueden esperarse en el primer trimestre de 2023.

Por supuesto, ni siquiera esto es suficiente para compensar las enormes pérdidas de las AFU en equipamiento (trivial, para cubrir las plantillas de las brigadas de personal), pero la concentración de nuevo equipamiento en zonas clave debería, según los planes de los estrategas de la OTAN, permitir a las AFU golpear en zonas clave, como se pudo observar durante los combates en las direcciones de Kherson e Izyum.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Vamos a ver si aclaramos la situación, la izquierda y la derecha eurolerdas son igual de g[obalistas o es que la ultraizquierda española no apoya a UkraOtan ?


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> McDonalds es algo también cultural, aunque te sorprenda
> 
> La vida cambia, la sociedad siempre está en continuo cambio, lo quieras o no ver...eso es problema tuyo



La vida cambia, la cultura, las fronteras, los países, todo cambia,Crimea era de Rusia , después de Ucrania y ahora es de Rusia otra vez , la navidad era el 7 de Enero..ahora es el 25 de Diciembre...solo pido que esto se haga democráticamente, vía referendum, como el cambio de Crimea y que los ucranianos puedan decidir, cómo hizo la gente de Crimea.

Y ya te digo yo, por los años que he vivido allí, que la mayoría de los ucranianos (no prorusos) si les dan esa oportunidad la navidad del 25 de Diciembre la mandan a pastar, el problema es que en Ucrania ya manda todo Dios menos los ucranianos: papistas polacos, la embajada USA, la de UK, los judeo-boyardos, etc...


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Kiev recibe un "arma secreta", 2023 será el año de la guerra ofensiva para Ucrania - Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa
Oleksiy Danilov predice que 2023 será el año de la guerra ofensiva para Ucrania. Y las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, además de los equipos militares occidentales ya anunciados (BMP Bredley, Marder, sistema de defensa antiaérea Patriot), tienen "muchas otras cosas, menos públicas o no públicas en absoluto".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (6 Ene 2023)

Bombardeos en Ucrania pese a la tregua decretada por Rusia


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (6 Ene 2023)

Nico dijo:


> Próximamente en sus pantallas, el medio más económico y eficaz de atacar los "drones-dirigibles"... aunque Ud no lo crea.



Casi, pero no




Este es aún mejor, el AN-2, o falta de él un helicóptero mi 8

Es mejor ponerse a su altura lateramente y disparar desde una distancia de seguridad (¿200m?) desde el portón lateral que hacer una interceptacion de persecución









Rusia y la Defensa Aérea territorial 2º parte. Respuesta a la amenaza


Los recientes ataques ucranianos a territorio ruso ponen en cuestión la su capacidad para afrontar este tipo de amenazas




3tde.es













Educación. Hacia un modelo basado en la excelencia


España un necesita un nuevo modelo educativo basado en la excelencia y en la evaluación objetiva de los logros escolares




3tde.es


----------



## arriondas (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Cuando se habla de cultura, no se habla de que algo sea "bueno" o "malo", esos son conceptos completamente subjetivos, de hecho, se produce siempre la tendencia a pensar que "lo de antes era mejor", como una manera de no entender el desarrollo del arte, que es algo completamente fuera de lo objetivo, por eso es así.
> La música no está fuera de eso, yo te puedo hablar de conceptos de música libre, que se pusieron muy de moda en Europa central hace unos años...ahora bien, eso es cultura? claramente no, en ese tipo de conciertos, donde no hay un ritmo ni armonía prefijada al "estilo occidental" no va mucha gente...ahora, el movimiento existe, te lo garantizo
> McDonalds o cualquier marca americana es algo que tienes que saber lo que es para comprender a la sociedad donde vives, puesto que es una parte importante de la misma, como lo es entender el jazz y lo que supuso para la evolución de la música europea (que aun sigue bebiendo de eso, casi sin querer), eso también forma parte de algo cultural
> Por cierto, hablando de música, conozco a más de uno y dos que fueron denostados en su época por ser "más atrevido" o incluso conozco gente que le echaron del conservatorio en su momento por ser zurdo o no querer aprender a tocar como diestro...
> ...



En este caso (la música) lo de antes sí era mejor. Incluso el CSIC realizó hace años un estudio que lo confirma. Es algo objetivo.

Evidentemente, muchos estilos musicales de vanguardia están van en la misma línea que el arte conceptual, como la música concreta, aleatoria, estocástica o el serialismo integral. Pero eso es tema para otro hilo, no para este.

Rosalía no es atrevida, en el fondo es muy comercial. Si fuera realmente atrevida, la discográfica no publicaría sus álbumes, porque no quiere correr riesgos. Ya no estamos en los tiempos en los que sí se arriesgaban a lanzar discos nada convencionales.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)

Los Wagner están rodeando Bakhmut, los ucras han volado puentes. En el video se observa la iglesia de color blanco en lado izquierdo del video que cojo de referencia para sacar ubicación en maps.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Vamos a ver si aclaramos la situación, la izquierda y la derecha eurolerdas son igual de g[obalistas o es que la ultraizquierda española no apoya a UkraOtan ?



_La *autodenominada* ultraizquierda Si. 
Que se definan como quieran no quiere decir que lo sean._


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1318202
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318203
> 
> 
> ...



Mapa recien actualizado:

Guerra Ruso-Ucraniana 2022 - Google My Maps


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Vamos a ver si aclaramos la situación, la izquierda y la derecha eurolerdas son igual de g[obalistas o es que la ultraizquierda española no apoya a UkraOtan ?



Defina "ultraizquierda española".


----------



## Sony Crockett (6 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No se, me parece un poco absurdo cambiar la fecha de Navidad por ello, a nosotros nos han bombardeado ingleses, franceses, holandeses, portugueses, etc...todos celebran la Navidad el 25 de Diciembre, y creo que nadie en España dijo..pues eah nos enfadamos y ahora nosotros hacemos la Navidad el 10 de Diciembre...lo que pasa en Ucrania no es como un poco raro?, como si estuviesen dirigidos por alguien de fuera que desprecia sus tradiciones?, no se, parece.



Lo de Ucrania no tiene nombre, mi esposa está alucinando en colores, anoche llamó para hablar y felicitar a sus padres por la Navidad y le salen con que ya la celebraron el 25, que si la iglesia ortodoxa está corrompida y a sueldo de Putin, que si los curas ortodoxos son todos espías,que si las encuestas dicen que más de la mitad ya la celebran el 25 y bla bla bla......

Se creen a pies juntillas todo lo que sale del régimen del hijo de satanás de Zelenski.

Cada día tengo más claro que una población que es capaz de renegar de sus más íntimos valores y tradiciones de siglos por lo que les dice un puto cocainómano están condenados a desaparecer.

Durante la URSS la iglesia no recibía ningún apoyo del régimen comunista, simplemente se toleraba, a pesar de todos los intentos de los comunistas de acabar con ella, al final acabaron ignorandola y la gente en su gran mayoría siguió manteniendo sus tradiciones y creencias para con la iglesia ortodoxa, mi esposa está bautizada.

Ahora les venden lo mala que es la iglesia ortodoxa y que hay que renegar con siglos de historia y la gente traga.

Afortunadamente en todo ese lodazal también hay gente que planta cara, tiene una amiga con la que habla de vez en cuando y le cuenta que ella no va dejar de hablar ruso ni de ir a su iglesia por lo que estos locos ( así les llama) digan, que está empezando tener problemas pero que le da igual.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

visaman dijo:


> pretender que farlopensky lo acepte es como obtener fotos de una chortina vasca hiperbuenorra en bikini imposible



Me parece que de ésta no sales vivo pobre insensato. Neskatxaren te van a sacar la piel a tiras en plaza pública. Eso con mucha suerte...


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Incendio en el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Moscú - detalles
Los ucranianos volverán a hacer de un fuego doméstico una hoguera en vano.
"Saltó una alarma de incendio en una sala técnica de uno de los edificios del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores. La posible causa es un cortocircuito. Los funcionarios del Ministerio de Emergencias están trabajando. No hay víctimas. La información de que "hubo un incendio en los locales de trabajo" es falsa. Se trata de las plantas sótano".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _Es (era) el tenor italiano Mario del Monaco_



¿Pero no es Otelo?.

Bueno, algunos igual creen que es el Rey Baltasar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)

Vehículos de combate de infantería estadounidenses M2A2 Bradley avistados en Bulgaria. Se desconoce la dirección del movimiento. Recientemente, el presidente de los Estados Unidos anunció que Estados Unidos transferirá el M2A2 Bradley BMP a Ucrania como parte de su asistencia al país.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Esto va recordando cada vez más a momentos pasados de la historia.



Por ejemplo:


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

El_Suave dijo:


> ¿Pero no es Otelo?.
> 
> Bueno, algunos igual creen que es el Rey Baltasar.



_La opera Otelo de Verdi.
Basada en "Otelo, el moro de Venecia" de Shakespeare_


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa de Ucrania ha reivindicado los incendios provocados y los atentados con bomba en Rusia, subrayando que continuarán.

"Les dije que esperaran, que ardería, que explotaría, que les quemaría y que leerían en las noticias todos los días lo que les pasaría. No os dejaremos en paz hasta que nos dejéis en paz", dijo Danilov.
*❌* Un terrorista exige la destrucción









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Oño, pues ya es un avance la excusatio non petita.



Hay que tener en cuenta que la Catalina es corsaria, perdón, corsa y, cómo no, miembra rancia del aparato del Estado astado francés y lisensiada en políticas, no muy agraciada de físico y con una bocaza que de un mordisco se zampa un filete.


----------



## Nico (6 Ene 2023)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Este es aún mejor, el AN-2, o falta de él un helicóptero mi 8
> 
> Es mejor ponerse a su altura lateramente y disparar desde una distancia de seguridad (¿200m?) desde el portón lateral que hacer una interceptacion de persecución




No está mal lo que propone el autor en el link, pero hay unos cuantos *aviones de apoyo al combate terrestre* (muchos de ellos discontinuados incluso y que ahora serían extremadamente útiles en esta función). Más velocidad para aproximarse y capacidad de sustentación a baja velocidad para atacar los drones lentos.

Ignoro si Rusia tiene algo equivalente al brasilero *Súper Tucano* (activo) o el *Pucará* que hacían los argentinos (discontinuado me parece).


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner han derribado un avión de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania utilizando sistemas portátiles de defensa antiaérea cerca de Artemivsk.
El avión ucraniano fue alcanzado desde una distancia de 8.300 metros y se estrelló cerca de la ciudad, según ha informado el corresponsal militar Yarem.
Continúa la encarnizada lucha por Artemivsk









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## delhierro (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los Wagner están rodeando Bakhmut, los ucras han volado puentes. En el video se observa la iglesia de color blanco en lado izquierdo del video que cojo de referencia para sacar ubicación en maps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuevo ejemplo que demuestra que los Ucranianos volarian los puentes del Dnieper si tuvieran que retirarse. Por lo tanto la argumentación: no los bombardeo porque los voy a utilizar yo...carece de fundamento lógico.

Veo que pese a la tregua en Soledad han tomado casi toda la ciudad pese a la inoportuna tregua de Putin.


----------



## Nico (6 Ene 2023)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo más barato para derribar drones, dirigibles y globos, será esto:




No. No tiene velocidad de aproximación suficiente. 
Cuando detectas un dron a 120 kms x hora, necesitas algo *que en 15-20 minutos lo alcance.*
Con un ultraliviano no puedes hacer eso.


----------



## kasperle1966 (6 Ene 2023)

*Limpiar mis monitores...*

...ya sabes, café salpicando los monitores, yo cayéndome de la silla. Cosas de esta naturaleza debido a esto:

_"El vehículo de combate de infantería Bradley es el tipo exacto de vehículo que necesitan los ucranianos"_, dijo Mick Mulroy, ex subsecretario adjunto de Defensa y colaborador de ABC News. _"Hay muchos disponibles, son relativamente fáciles de aprender a manejar con eficacia"._ Aunque el Bradley no ofrece la misma protección que un tanque, aún puede utilizarse para derribar tanques y vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas rusos, según Mulroy.

No, en serio, ¿siguen pensando en el Pentágono que el Bradley con su Bushmaster de 25 mm y sus dos obsoletos BGM-71 TOW ATGM tiene alguna posibilidad en el campo de batalla moderno contra algo como el T-72B3(M), por no hablar del T-90M? Estos son los tanques que ahora dominan el campo de batalla en 404 y eso ni siquiera es toda la historia. Prácticamente todos los carros rusos disparan no sólo cañones muy respetables, sino también un ATGM muy desagradable de 5 km de alcance llamado Reflex, por no mencionar el hecho de que la fuerza de carros rusos tiene ahora un compañero muy bueno con aspecto de WALL-E conocido como BMPT Terminator Tank Support Vehicle. Y este monstruo, además de superar al Bradley con 2 cañones de 30 mm, lleva cuatro Ataka ATGM que no sólo son supersónicas, sino que superan al TOW de forma espectacular. 




Bueno, no hace falta ser un oficial de tanques profesional para reconocer a lo que se enfrentarán estos Bradley. Pero, de nuevo, el Bradley es una tapadera para el Pentágono, porque el tema más importante, por supuesto, era la discusión sobre la entrega de tanques M1 Abrams a 404.

Como explicó el WaPo, hay algunos problemas técnicos _"menores"_ con los tanques Abrams porque pesan más de 55 toneladas, consumen enormes cantidades de combustible y son propensos a... bueno, cómo decirlo educadamente... averiarse. Obviamente, como es natural en los medios de comunicación estadounidenses y en el Pentágono, explicaron que esos tanques son también extremadamente complejos y requieren un servicio técnico muy especializado. En otras palabras, los ucranianos están en un nivel de desarrollo inferior para manejar un equipo tan asombroso) Hey, sólo estoy citando aquí, ¿de acuerdo? Traducido al lenguaje humano normal significa que el M1 Abrams no está diseñado para luchar contra un enemigo serio y que los EE.UU. preferirán culpar del fracaso 100% garantizado de los Bradley a su uso inadecuado por el régimen de Kiev, antes que ver M1 Abrams ardiendo en el campo de batalla en cantidades industriales, especialmente con esas molestas Fuerzas Aéreas rusas capaces de atacarlos más allá de cualquier débil defensa aérea que puedan tener. ¿Recuerdan esto?




Esta maldita cosa funcionó brillantemente en Siria y tiene un alcance demencial volando a más de M=4+. Helicópteros rusos modernos llevan estas armas encantadoras y está diseñado específicamente para matar a cualquier armadura en el campo de batalla. Bueno, ese es el campo de batalla moderno para ti. Así pues, la campaña de relaciones públicas debe llevarse a cabo a rajatabla en Occidente, de lo contrario cómo se puede mantener este mito sobre las mágicas armas estadounidenses que todas, sin excepción, se han convertido, de hecho, en "game changers" en lo que a su reputación se refiere, lo que significa una atroz falta de eficacia en combate y que no son aptas para la guerra real.

¿Lo saben en el Pentágono? Algunos, sin duda. No esperen que este conocimiento llegue hasta el Departamento de Estado, porque cada vez hay más pruebas empíricas a favor de que esa gente no tiene ni idea de los aspectos operativos y tecnológicos de la guerra moderna y todavía, probablemente, están esperando a que Maverick vuele con su F-14 en el espacio aéreo ruso y mate a todos esos desagradables Rooskies, que decidieron exponer la debilidad operativa y tecnológica del ejército de EE.UU. de la que yo advertí durante muchos años, señalando específicamente que el peligro aquí no es la fuerza de EE.UU. sino su debilidad.

Como se lamenta el medio británico y cloaca humana _The Sun_:

_"El buque de guerra -armado con nuevos misiles nucleares hipersónicos Zircon Mach 9- lidera una fuerza naval rusa en una demostración de fuerza ante Occidente en plena guerra de Ucrania. Vlad el Loco anunció "un acontecimiento importante, por no decir trascendental"_, al embarcarse el buque en su misión. Esta vez, el buque está equipado con el último sistema de misiles hipersónicos, el "Zircon", que no tiene análogos", dijo. _"Como he dicho, no tiene equivalente en ningún país del mundo"._

La cantidad de _copium_* allí es demencial, pero estoy seguro de que sus _"fuentes cercanas al Kremlin"_ pronto les confirmarán que Vladimir Putin volvió a caerse por las escaleras y a ensuciarse los pantalones, otra vez. Mientras tanto, _"disfruten"_ del _copium_ de los fanboys del Reino Unido.
* Copium es una combinación de _Cope_ (la creación de una defensa psicológica para lidiar con una dura verdad) y el opio. _Copium_ se refiere a mentirte a ti mismo para hacer frente a algo. 

**

Incluso el título del post es BS--el despliegue de Gorshkov no tiene nada que ver con 404. Es para freír un pez mucho más gordo que el 404. Pero bueno, yo qué sé. Disfruta del minuto de porno militar. 
*Cleaning My Monitors...*


----------



## El-Mano (6 Ene 2023)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Has metido la pata hasta el fondo y ahora no sabes como salirte....  Con un 8 % de población católica y unas festividades que no celebran tu insistes... supongo que si hubieran hecho la tregua en navidad nos hablarias del ramadan y tal...
> 
> Eres un inculto ... ya lo has demostrado. No hace falta que lo estropees más. Ya ha quedado claro
> 
> "La cultura se expande dices"  Tu me pareces que en tu anglocentrismo confundes cultura con poner nuevas sucursales de Mac Donalds...



Ejem, ejem:









McDonald's cierra en Kazajistán


McDonald´s cerró sus sucursales en Kazajistán. Conoce las implicaciones y el contexto del suceso.




www.milenio.com













McDonald's cesó sus operaciones en Kazajstán | TRT Español


Los restaurantes McDonald's en Kazajstán declararon que a partir del 18 de noviembre de 2022 detuvieron temporalmente sus operaciones a causa de las restricciones de suministro local




www.trt.net.tr


----------



## delhierro (6 Ene 2023)

Nico dijo:


> No está mal lo que propone el autor en el link, pero hay unos cuantos *aviones de apoyo al combate terrestre* (muchos de ellos discontinuados incluso y que ahora serían extremadamente útiles en esta función). Más velocidad para aproximarse y capacidad de sustentación a baja velocidad para atacar los drones lentos.
> 
> Ignoro si Rusia tiene algo equivalente al brasilero *Súper Tucano* (activo) o el *Pucará* que hacían los argentinos (discontinuado me parece).



Tienen algo que se llama yak-138 creo que se llama. Es un avión de ataque a tierra tactico. Pero posiblemente sea menos duro que los viejos su-25.

La respuesta es más bombas planeadoras guiadas que permiten atacar desde km de distancia que aviones de ataque cercano. Que como los helicopteros se dedican muchas salidas a tirar misiles en parabola , teniendo artilleria de 30-40km o cohetes incluso con más ,pues no es muy eficaz.

Un edificio industrias de estos sovieticos tiene unos muros imponentes, resite bastante, así que los usan de fortalezas. Si los rusos consiguen lanzar bombas de 1500 desde no mucho digamos 10.000m y a 25 km que se guien por satelite, ablandarian las defensas ucraninas mucho más deprisa y con menos bajas.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (6 Ene 2023)

El-Mano dijo:


> Ejem, ejem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fantastica noticia si es asi...


----------



## Octubrista (6 Ene 2023)

pamarvilla dijo:


> * Al ignore por trolear el hilo.*
> 
> Parece que el invierno sigue bastante cálido.... mucho barro en los frentes.
> Anomalía cálida en gran parte de Europa... de hasta 15 ºC
> ...



Hace 10 días, por la cuenta del Báltico rondaban las temperaturas entre -4 y -10ºC, y días después subió significativamente y de deshizo el hielo, también en países como Polonia.

Pero hoy ya vuelven a bajar, ahora mismo* -8 en Tallin, y -13 de mínima*:



https://www.accuweather.com/en/ee/tallinn/127964/weather-forecast/127964



Todavía no hay grandes y profundas olas de frío, pero el invierno empezó hace un par de semanas... queda mucho.

Recuerdo olas de frío realmente duras (en España y por el resto de Europa) por carnavales, y en periodos previos a las Semanas Santas, y no quiero ni imaginar cómo será por el este de Europa, cuando llegan hasta España esas olas que además anuncian los terroristas climáticos como olas de frío de aire siberiano.

En definitiva, queda mucho invierno.


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Vamos a ver si aclaramos la situación, la izquierda y la derecha eurolerdas son igual de g[obalistas o es que la ultraizquierda española no apoya a UkraOtan ?



En el Parlamento Español no hay ultraizquierda. Y lo más parecido que hay a la izquierda, como pueden ser Podemos o Bildu, partidos no olvidemos bajo permanente amenaza de ilegalización, pues no, no apoyan a la OTAN.

Una cosa somos nosotros en un foro, que somos irrelevantes y por tanto se nos permite ser abiertamente pro-rusos, y otra cosa partidos políticos que ya están bajo permanente amenaza judicial-policial haciendo lo mismo.

Les recuerdo que Rusia ha sido declarado como país patrocinador del terrorismo, por tanto mostrar apoyo a Rusia y mostrarse anti-Otan puede servir como fundamento para una acusación de apología del terrorismo.

Sólo falta que los Inda, los Jiménez, los Ferreras o los Villarejo, junto a las 'joyitas' que tenemos en el Poder Judicial, puedan añadir al mantra 'Podemos, Eta, Venezuela, Maduro, Irán' más ahora 'Putin, Rusia'.

'Joyita' del poder judicial:

La anormalidad democrática de España es un partido comunista en el gobierno


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Ene 2023)

Opino que la entrega masiva de tanques a Ucrania es una escalada bélica en toda regla. La OTAN sube la apuesta, se deshace de su "chatarra" y a la vez se crea un montón de empleos más en la industria militar. Vienen tiempos peores.


----------



## Nico (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Recientemente, el presidente de los Estados Unidos anunció que Estados Unidos transferirá el M2A2 Bradley BMP a Ucrania como parte de su asistencia al país.




_No ta´feo_ el M2A2


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Limpiar mis monitores...*
> 
> ...ya sabes, café salpicando los monitores, yo cayéndome de la silla. Cosas de esta naturaleza debido a esto:
> 
> ...




Además no se han olvidado de esto


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Vehículos de combate de infantería estadounidenses M2A2 Bradley avistados en Bulgaria. Se desconoce la dirección del movimiento. Recientemente, el presidente de los Estados Unidos anunció que Estados Unidos transferirá el M2A2 Bradley BMP a Ucrania como parte de su asistencia al país.




Al final no es el M2A3, estaba visto


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> en absoluto... pero lo tuyo es ir alargando y alargando con divagaciones varias... que no... que en ucrania la fiesta que se celebra es hoy y no navidad. Repite conmigo: la he cagado...



Lo he dicho antes, muéstrame, por favor, esa fiesta que dices que se celebra hoy, si es así, habrá fotos de este año, verdad? multitudinarias, además...


----------



## Honkler (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Kiev recibe un "arma secreta", 2023 será el año de la guerra ofensiva para Ucrania - Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa
> Oleksiy Danilov predice que 2023 será el año de la guerra ofensiva para Ucrania. Y las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, además de los equipos militares occidentales ya anunciados (BMP Bredley, Marder, sistema de defensa antiaérea Patriot), tienen "muchas otras cosas, menos públicas o no públicas en absoluto".
> 
> 
> ...



Las “wunderwaffen”  . Creo que Hitler también las estaba anunciando un par de días antes de palmarla


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> Venga
> 
> ... Cuentame una de indios.... 700000 exiliados en el pais vasco... . . Dejemos ese tema...



Siendo muy conservador de Euskadi y Navarra, fueron invitados a marcharse, mas de 200.000 personas y si contamos a sus hijos nacidos en el exilio, nos plantamos en 400.000 votos menos, que no votaran en contra del PNV y de Bildu, asi ganan las elecciones los micronacionalismos perifericos.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Importante: en la dirección de Donetsk, cerca de Marinka y Avdeevka, se encontraron casquillos del proyectil de racimo "Bofors 155 Bonus", un proyectil de calibre 155 mm desarrollado en cooperación entre la empresa sueca Bofors y la francesa Nexter. Este tipo de munición está diseñada para efectuar disparos de largo alcance y alta trayectoria explosiva contra vehículos blindados.

El sistema de guiado de ojivas se basa en dos principios fundamentales:
1. Sensores infrarrojos, es decir, de puntería térmica. Es necesario ocultar el rastro de calor. He oído que si el equipo está en un solo lugar en un refugio, se puede añadir un polietileno grueso debajo de la red de camuflaje para ocultar el rastro de calor. No sé hasta qué punto es eficaz este método, pero los agentes experimentados creen que sí.
2. lidar, es decir, identificación visual del objeto a partir de una lista de imágenes visuales almacenadas en la memoria del cabezal de puntería. Por cierto. La red de camuflaje habitual, que difumina la silueta de los vehículos blindados, hace frente a esta situación.

El canal Voynkor Reservist escribió anteriormente sobre la aparición de minas estadounidenses en dirección a Donetsk. Todo esto sugiere que también hay suministros de armas a Ucrania desde países de la OTAN, que no se anuncian en los medios de comunicación.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Martok (6 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *FUENTES OSINT PRO-UCRANIANAS ADVIERTEN QUE RUSIA PLANEA ATENTADOS DE FALSA BANDERA EN LAS IGLESIAS ORTODOXAS DE DONETSK CON EL OBJETIVO DE LLEVAR A CABO UNA NUEVA RONDA DE MOVILIZACIÓN POPULAR EN RUSIA
> 
> RUSIA PLANEARÍA USAR FRAGMENTOS DE HIMARS PARA ECHAR LA CULPA A UCRANIA, QUE SERÍA DOBLEMENTE CULPABLE TRAS HABER RECHAZADO LA TREGUA RUSA*



Sigo esperando la movilización general del 1 de enero


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Turbulencias en Kosovo: un pistolero albanés casi mata a dos serbios con una ametralladora el día de Navidad - medios de comunicación

▪ Un niño de 11 años y su hermano de 21 paseaban con una rama navideña de roble por la localidad de Strpce cuando un hombre armado abrió fuego contra ellos desde un vehículo. Las víctimas fueron hospitalizadas con heridas.
▪ Los serbios de Kosovo bloquearon entonces varias carreteras y exigieron que se detuviera al autor de los disparos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Siendo muy conservador de Euskadi y Navarra, fueron invitados a marcharse, mas de 200.000 personas y si contamos a sus hijos nacidos en el exilio, nos plantamos en 400.000 votos menos, que no votaran en contra del PNV y de Bildu, asi ganan las elecciones los micronacionalismos perifericos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318625



Cualquier que defienda a los nazis del PNV es pura escoria infrahumana.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Heavy



Es tan duro que me ha costado darte el thansk, literalmente le han volado la cabeza.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ene 2023)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Haceros a la idea de lo que tienen preparado para nosotros cuando demos problemas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Además no se han olvidado de esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318607



Chatarra premium y patina muy bien, solo falta la música


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> La vida cambia, la cultura, las fronteras, los países, todo cambia,Crimea era de Rusia , después de Ucrania y ahora es de Rusia otra vez , la navidad era el 7 de Enero..ahora es el 25 de Diciembre...solo pido que esto se haga democráticamente, vía referendum, como el cambio de Crimea y que los ucranianos puedan decidir, cómo hizo la gente de Crimea.
> 
> Y ya te digo yo, por los años que he vivido allí, que la mayoría de los ucranianos (no prorusos) si les dan esa oportunidad la navidad del 25 de Diciembre la mandan a pastar, el problema es que en Ucrania ya manda todo Dios menos los ucranianos: papistas polacos, la embajada USA, la de UK, los judeo-boyardos, etc...



Claro que todo cambia, y cambia por las circunstancias, no, no vas a poder hacer un referemdum con cada cambio que exista, eso es una gilipollez
Pero es que, te sigues centrando donde no está el punto, parece que lo quieres evitar
El hecho de que la iglesia o el gobierno o quien sea tome esa decisión, viene muy en parte por el conflicto, no puedes negarlo, si Rusia no se hubiese metido en Ucrania nada de esto pasaría y si, hoy se celebraría la Navidad en Ucrania, pero es que...no ha sido así, las acciones tienen siempre una contrapartida, y esta es la menos importante, te lo aseguro
Si has vivido allí, conocerás gente que no quiere saber nada de Rusia, que quieren otra cosa, también habrás conocido a gente que tiene necesidad de una vida mejor, estoy convencido de eso
Ahora bien, eso no se soluciona diciendo que "el problema es que la CIA, o el "gobierno nazi" (algo que no se sustenta por ningún lado, mira donde está Svoboda en las últimas elecciones, por ejemplo
Qué ha tenido, qué ha ofrecido Rusia a Ucrania durante los últimos años? tú crees que los problemas de Ucrania pasan por "hacerles a todos rusos"? en serio?
En el mejor de los casos no supone nada, mucha gente ha decidido otra cosa, y desde Rusia no han sido capaces ni por un momento de dejar que tomen esa decisión, primero armando a las milicias de Dombass y ahora con una intervención directa...tu crees que alguien a quien han destruido su casa, tiene muchas ganas de celebrar la navidad ahora?
Son todas excusas para ese imperialismo ruso, que siempre ha estado latente y que muchos pensabamos que era algo del pasado, bien, nos equivocamos, por lo que parece
En serio, parece que tenéis alergia a las decisiones propias, queréis controlarlas todas, pensais que todo se decide en un "referemdum" y así os va, nunca se mejora la vida de la gente
Las decisiones siempre acaban siendo libres, siempre

Mira, yo conozco gente de Crimea, soy perfectamente consciente de que la gran mayoría se siente rusa, pero, lo que critico no es eso, critico que se haga un referemdum sin dar opción a otra idea, que es lo que ocurre SIEMPRE que tomas una decisión en tu vida, a qué tú lo hiciste cuando pensaste en mudarte? a que previniste lo que te podía ir bien y lo que no? ves como siempre necesitas todas las opciones disponibles para tomar una decisión, por muy clara que esta sea a priori?

El punto en cuanto a la "tregua de navidad", no es si la religión mayoritaria es una u otra, sino la incoherencia que produce el hecho de que Rusia pida una tregua poniendo como excusa eso, o me niegas que el día 1 es otra día importante en Rusia y en Ucrania? Es que ahí no convenía? por qué?

Tenéis que entender que los cambios sociales no se producen de forma "externa", son un cúmulo de muchas cosas, tantas que nunca, por muchos medios que tengas las vas a poder controlar, si fuera así, sería muy sencillo para USA acabar con China o con la misma Rusia, no estaríamos teniendo esta conversación ni siquiera

Para analizar algo, debes hacerlo desde varios puntos de vista, debes reconocer que en Ucrania había mucha gente cansada, debes reconocer que ahora mismo, la opinión mayoritaria no es ser "proruso", por mucho que te joda, no es así, si fuera así, todo esto hubiera terminado el 25 de febrero, y lo sabes perfectamente, de hecho

Si, las condiciones siempre cambian, Crimea pasará de manos, y seguirá haciendolo, También Rusia cambiará, como cambiará Europa, España, tanto de territorios como de circunstancias políticas, de hecho, tú crees que serán los mismos países los que existirán dentro de 1000 años? permiteme dudarlo muy fuerte...
Ahora bien, esos cambios nunca son controlables, porque surgen de muchos detalles, surgen de la economía, surgen de la cultura, que como dije antes se expande SIEMPRE sin que le importa la frontera

La intervención rusa porque "hay prorusos en Ucrania y son mayoría" es un cuento, y lo sabes, es muy posible que esa cifra haya menguado a cifras mínimas en los últimos años, y no, la responsabilidad de eso no es ninguna "agencia de información".
Si Ucrania ha cometido errores, lo que no niego en ningún momento, también lo ha hecho Rusia, sobre todo con una guerra hacia Ucrania que nunca hubiera tenido ni sentido

Pero nada, sigue pensando que "todo es la CIA", mientras tanto, seguirá el odio y el rencor y Ucrania y Rusia se seguirán separando, porque no, no "va a ganar fácil" ni va a convertir a 29 millones de personas en rusas así como así, te lo garantizo, bueno, yo no, te lo están garantizando la gente que está dando sus vidas por ello

Ahora, centrate en lo que escribo, la excusa de la "tregua", es eso, una excusa


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> En este caso (la música) lo de antes sí era mejor. Incluso el CSIC realizó hace años un estudio que lo confirma. Es algo objetivo.
> 
> Evidentemente, muchos estilos musicales de vanguardia están van en la misma línea que el arte conceptual, como la música concreta, aleatoria, estocástica o el serialismo integral. Pero eso es tema para otro hilo, no para este.
> 
> Rosalía no es atrevida, en el fondo es muy comercial. Si fuera realmente atrevida, la discográfica no publicaría sus álbumes, porque no quiere correr riesgos. Ya no estamos en los tiempos en los que sí se arriesgaban a lanzar discos nada convencionales.



No, la música no es algo objetivo, no se puede medir, olvídate de eso, si ha hecho alguien un estudio, es un memo, con todas las letras

Tu sabes todo lo que llega al día a una discográfica? al día?, bien, imagina burradas de discos, que TODOS terminan en la basura, absolutamente todos y sabes por qué?
Porque la gente imita, y sabes lo que justo no quiere cualquier discográfica grande? precisamente eso, hablando con un pez gordo de una de ellas, a mi una vez me dijo..."Si estoy buscando algo, pero ya tengo a M-Clan, para qué voy a buscar algo similar? si ya lo tengo"
Rosalía puede ser todo lo que quieras, a mi, personalmente no me gusta, pero reconozco que tiene producciones muy buenas, la forma de tratar el sonido, el concepto musical, son cosas que no son habituales de ver, y por supuesto, saber encontrar algo que es MUUUY DIFÍCIL hoy en día, que es encontrar un público en un universo con una competencia atroz


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

"Joker DNR" pone al día amablemente a t.me/JokerDPR sobre un problema de larga duración.

Lo siento, pero estoy a punto de decir palabrotas. Soldados y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas que aún usáis el mensajero WhatsApp en el frente sois gilipollas. Imbéciles sin formación. Te las arreglas para usarlo en primera línea sabiendo que lo leen los enemigos en línea. Estoy harto de leer su correspondencia en los informes ucranianos. También consigues describir exactamente dónde colocar el equipo militar, quién tiene pérdidas y quién tiene planes. No entiendo qué te impide al menos instalar Telegram.

Desgraciadamente, la práctica de utilizar este servicio en el ejército persiste, tanto para los soldados como para los oficiales, a pesar de todas las consecuencias obvias de utilizar un servicio plenamente ilustrado. El precio de esta despreocupación e indiferencia se paga a menudo con sangre. Después de todo, "es más conveniente...". Por no hablar de la parte trasera, donde se sigue utilizando todo el tiempo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

El ejército alemán tiene muy pocos Leopard para poder entregarlos a Ucrania en cantidades significativas - Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung.

▪ "La ofensiva ucraniana se ha estancado. Rusia amenaza con una gran ofensiva en primavera. Las AFU necesitan tanques tanto para proteger (a los ucranianos) como para liberar otros territorios.
▪ La Bundeswehr tiene muy pocos Leopard para poder transferirlos en cantidades significativas. Pero docenas de Leopard de un tipo más antiguo aún permanecen en los patios traseros de los talleres de armamento alemanes", escribió el periódico, dejando claro que Ucrania tiene que entregar la chatarra.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Lo que tiene que ver es que a los nazis les gustaba mucho la etnología. Explicar los hechos políticos e históricos en base a razas y culturas es muy de nazis. Y la única razón comprensible de que un español apoye a Ucrania es por que simpatice con la ideología nazi.
> 
> Hay otras razones, por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Está usando el mismo argumento que los nazis usaron para prohibir los libros y estudios de Georg Cantor.


----------



## Harman (6 Ene 2023)

Los talibanes acusaron oficialmente al "Príncipe Harry" de matar a 25 ciudadanos afganos a los que disparó como piloto de helicópteros Apache durante la ocupación estadounidense de Afganistán. Los talibanes, como gobierno legítimo del Emirato Islámico de Afganistán, exigen que se investigue y se lleve ante la justicia al asesino en masa de ciudadanos afganos.

Curiosamente, esta noticia se produce un día después de que un tribunal iraquí emitiera una orden de detención formal contra el expresidente de Estados Unidos Donald Trump acusado de ser el autor intelectual del asesinato sin sentido del general iraní Qassem Suleimani en suelo iraquí.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ene 2023)

Los franceses parece que van a enviar a la ukrowerhmacht los AMX-10RC que estan sustituyendo por nuevos modelos.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ene 2023)

Hace unos meses postee que los Bastardos iban a anular el invierno severo en Ucrania mediante armas escalares, bueno aquí está la prueba:


----------



## Clavisto (6 Ene 2023)

Eran tres conferencias a dos horas cada una. Puse la primera y tras leves saltos en la barra temporal me decidí a verla. Después de nada no era mala opción. Me aseguraba, quizá, dos horas en las que pasar el tiempo que más o menos faltaba para irme a la cama. Y el Universo no deja de ser algo interesante. O al menos lo era cuando fui un niño.

Era una clase de historia acerca de los astrónomos que en el mundo han sido. Desde Grecia hacia adelante, nombre tras nombre y sin detenerse mucho en ninguno de ellos, el conferenciante (un barbado mejicano de cierta edad, bien plantado, con gafas, canoso pelazo e incipiente barriga) instruía al auditorio conformado por un par de centenares de personas. El tono era didáctico, amable, acaso divertido aún bajo la timidez del profesor. Pasada una hora dejó a los griegos tras acariciar Roma y explayarse con Hypatia. Entonces hubo un gran salto de mil años en los que "no hubo nada más que los progresos conseguidos por mayas, árabes e indios" y nos plantó en el Renacimiento, con sus astrónomos ingleses y franceses, "¿se dan cuenta?", para más tarde alcanzar lo que podría considerarse el nacimiento de la ciencia moderna gracias al intelecto de un danés llamado Tycho y de Kepler. Y así acabó antes de dar inicio a un breve turno de preguntas escritas que me abstuve de ver.

Y ya en la cama con el teléfono miré algunas cosas en la Red, vi la previsión del tiempo para la mañana, apagué la luz y me dormí.


Una intensa niebla, una niebla de Navidad, apareció ante mis ojos al salir de la cochera. Llegué al bar y nos pusimos a funcionar. Día de Reyes.

Paco entró cuando todavía no había sacado afuera las mesas altas que entorpecen el paso de un ciego.

- ¡Hola!
- ¡Cuidao ahí, Paco! A la derechaaa...bien, ya estás.
- ¡Vale!
- A tu izquierda tienes un taburete
- ¡Lo tengo!
- Bueno, ¿nos esperamos un poco mientras coloco esto y se pone en forma la cafetera?
- ¡Claro! ¡Tú tira, no tengo prisa!
- Como la tortuga de Esopo.
- ¿La qué?
- Nada. Algo que recordé ayer.
- Ahhh...¿Qué te han regalado los Reyes, Kufisto?
- Lo mismo que a ti.
- Jajaja


- Hola, Kufisto.
- Hola, Jesús.

Era la una y media y el bar ya estaba casi lleno. Yo andaba fuera de la barra y le vi mirar por algún hueco conveniente para su enferma mujer y deseé que lo hubiera, que no pasara lo mismo de la última vez que tuvieron que irse conforme entraron. Pero hoy sí lo había. Y entraron.

Y entonces vi que hoy también venía su hija Sonia tras ellos.

- Dos cervezas y una caña con limón -dijo Jesús.

- Hola, Sonia -dije sonriendo como un niño.
- Hola, Kufisto -dijo con indescriptible sonrisa. Hacia meses que no la veía.

Jamás la había visto tan guapa como hoy. Me abstuve de mirarla.


Echando unas cerveza de barril, sin querer, por no fijar la vista en el tiro, moví las pupilas y vi como balanceaba los hombros ante el ritmo de esa canción tan de mi gusto mientras hablaba con su madre.

"¡Joder!"


- ¡Adiós, Kufisto!
- ¡Adiós, Sonia!


¿Pasarán meses hasta la próxima vez o volverás mañana? Quedan dos días de vacaciones, dos días de lo que sea, dos días hasta el lunes, dos días para estar con tus padres, dos días, cuarenta y ocho horas y no sé cuantos minutos y segundos para que sigamos en el mismo arco de tiempo y lugar, de longitud y latitud, en las mismas esferas, en los mismos círculos aristotélicos, tan errados todos ellos, o al menos eso es lo que certifica el subnormal mejicano que vi ayer, antes de volver a verte después de tanto tiempo, antes de verte pensando que mañana, una vez más, bien pudiera ser que no te vea.



Kepler encontró la llave para comprender el movimiento de los astros.


Y no era un círculo. La cosa iba de otra forma.


AsÍ:


----------



## pamarvilla (6 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> *Que vienen los rusos*
> 
> Felipe VI destaca "la importancia de invertir en Defensa" ante la amenaza rusa



¡Que vienen los rusos!
¡Qué buena peli aquella! 

Hale, la banda sonora que para eso es Día de Reyes.


----------



## BogadeAriete (6 Ene 2023)

El_Suave dijo:


> En el Parlamento Español no hay ultraizquierda. Y lo más parecido que hay a la izquierda, como pueden ser Podemos o Bildu, partidos no olvidemos bajo permanente amenaza de ilegalización, pues no, no apoyan a la OTAN.
> 
> Una cosa somos nosotros en un foro, que somos irrelevantes y por tanto se nos permite ser abiertamente pro-rusos, y otra cosa partidos políticos que ya están bajo permanente amenaza judicial-policial haciendo lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Te quedas corto, el EJE 2.0 al que destruir es Podemos, Eta, Venezuela, Irán, Rusia, China. Y una vez destruidos los jefes, a por todos los regimenes bananerocomunistas.


----------



## Argentium (6 Ene 2023)

Según informa la CNN continúan los vIolentos duelos de artillería en la zona de Bakhmut pese al llamado a la tregua por la Pascua Ortodoxa por parte de Putin.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (6 Ene 2023)

Un jilo interesante sobre Navalny, para quien le interese.


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro que todo cambia, y cambia por las circunstancias, no, no vas a poder hacer un referemdum con cada cambio que exista, eso es una gilipollez
> Pero es que, te sigues centrando donde no está el punto, parece que lo quieres evitar
> El hecho de que la iglesia o el gobierno o quien sea tome esa decisión, viene muy en parte por el conflicto, no puedes negarlo, si Rusia no se hubiese metido en Ucrania nada de esto pasaría y si, hoy se celebraría la Navidad en Ucrania, pero es que...no ha sido así, las acciones tienen siempre una contrapartida, y esta es la menos importante, te lo aseguro
> Si has vivido allí, conocerás gente que no quiere saber nada de Rusia, que quieren otra cosa, también habrás conocido a gente que tiene necesidad de una vida mejor, estoy convencido de eso
> ...



1) En Ucrania se ha metido los rusos..y los otros también, si occidente no le hubiese dado esteroides al ultranacionalismo redneck de la Ucrania Occidental tampoco estaríamos donde estamos, y si millones de ucranianos filorusos/prorusos/rusos hubiesen agachado la cabeza tampoco estaríamos donde estamos claro.
2) Las acciones tienen una contrapartida claro...el levantamiento en Crimea, el Donbass, etc...fue la contrapartida al Maidan.
3) Claro que conozco ucranianos que no quieren saber nada de Rusia, estan en su derecho, lo que no entiendo es porque se les niega el derecho a los otros.
4) Yo nunca he defendido que a los ucranianos hay que hacerles rusos, eso es absurdo, lo que defiendo es que las gentes del Donbass y de Crimea puedan irse de una Ucrania que solo les ofrece sometimiento y aculturizacion o maleta, yo no quiero que Kiev o menos aún Lviv pertenezcan a la Federación Rusa, pero las bombas están cayendo en el Donbass, no en Galitzia, lo que deja claro quién ataca y quien se defiende.
5) Crees que la Ucrania postmaidan iba a dar un referéndum libre a Crimea?,jajajaja, venga a vacilar a otro lado 
6) Los ultranacionalistas ucros tienen muchísimo poder en Ucrania, los votos les dan igual, nadie va a hacer nada que no vaya en su línea, por la cuenta que le trae, de hecho Zelensky ganó prometiendo que sería mas moderado que Poroshenko y después.., No necesitas muchos votos para tener un problema nacionalista violento en un país, y en España lo sabemos mejor que en ningún otro sitio, HB nunca paso del 15% de los votos..y teníamos un problema serio.


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Te quedas corto, el EJE 2.0 al que destruir es Podemos, Eta, Venezuela, Irán, Rusia, China. Y una vez destruidos los jefes, a por todos los regimenes bananerocomunistas.



Te olvidas de la CUP


----------



## Martok (6 Ene 2023)

ZHU DE dijo:


> HAARP



Cada vez me lo creo mas en octubre un calor de cojones, noviembre frio y curiosamente desde el 18 de diciembre cuando las conversaciones se abandonan vuelven los calores....


----------



## Curroesteja (6 Ene 2023)

*Ayer, el Secretario General de la ONU disolvió la comisión para establecer los hechos del bombardeo de la colonia penal con prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en Yelenovka.*

La razón es simple: la investigación se volvió contra ellos mismos, y dado que es imposible decir públicamente que el ejército de Zelenski mató a los prisioneros de Azovstal, no se les ocurrió nada más inteligente que simplemente disolver la comisión, sin publicar los resultados de la investigacion

Exactamente por la misma razón, la misión del OIEA no dice quién está bombardeando la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye, porque nombrar a Zelenski y las tropas de la OTAN significa nombrar a sí mismos.

Y así estamos, con las "estructuras internacionales" y sus comisiones, que hace mucho tiempo han dejado de servir a su principal propósito: paz, dignidad e igualdad.

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Siendo muy conservador de Euskadi y Navarra, fueron invitados a marcharse, mas de 200.000 personas y si contamos a sus hijos nacidos en el exilio, nos plantamos en 400.000 votos menos, que no votaran en contra del PNV y de Bildu, asi ganan las elecciones los micronacionalismos perifericos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318625



Fuente?


----------



## alfonbass (6 Ene 2023)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) En Ucrania se ha metido los rusos..y los otros también, si occidente no le hubiese dado esteroides al ultranacionalismo redneck de la Ucrania Occidental tampoco estaríamos donde estamos, y si millones de ucranianos filorusos/prorusos/rusos hubiesen agachado la cabeza tampoco estaríamos donde estamos claro.
> 2) Las acciones tienen una contrapartida claro...el levantamiento en Crimea, el Donbass, etc...fue la contrapartida al Maidan.
> 3) Claro que conozco ucranianos que no quieren saber nada de Rusia, estan en su derecho, lo que no entiendo es porque se les niega el derecho a los otros.
> 4) Yo nunca he defendido que a los ucranianos hay que hacerles rusos, eso es absurdo, lo que defiendo es que las gentes del Donbass y de Crimea puedan irse de una Ucrania que solo les ofrece sometimiento y aculturizacion o maleta, yo no quiero que Kiev o menos aún Lviv pertenezcan a la Federación Rusa, pero las bombas están cayendo en el Donbass, no en Galitzia, lo que deja claro quién ataca y quien se defiende.
> ...



1) Culpáis solamente a los otros, aquí ha hecho mierdas hasta el apuntador, para encontrar soluciones, desde luego es primer paso es la autocrítica, yo no veo esa autocrítica por parte rusa, sino una intervención militar....

2) Y la contrapartida a eso es más muertes y no terminar de resolver nunca un conflicto, que además estaba bastante congelad, dicho sea de paso....lo que no puede ser, porque nunca termina en solución es lo que vemos...

3) Nadie de esos ucranianos niega nada, pero sabes que, la mayor parte de las veces que nos encontramos con casos así, hay dos opciones, o se busca una solución pacifica o se aviva, bien, pues los pasos rusos tampoco han ido encaminados a esa solución, por lo que vemos desde el 24 de febrero

4) Bien, pero para llegar a eso, hay que hacerlo con un proceso justo, donde ambas partes puedan exponer sus razones, tanto de una unión a Rusia, una independencia por libre o quedarse en Ucrania, eso se ha negado, en Crimea, porque se hizo un referendum en dos días y en Dombass, porque se liaron a bombazos

5) No se trata de supuestos, se trata de lo que creo que es una decisión, si se decide algo, que sea con todas las razones, sino, no puede considerarse elección, sino imposición...el hecho de que tú creas o no, es algo que no está en el debate, toda opción de referendum de cualquier pueblo, tiene que pasar porque el mismo tenga TODAS. las opciones disponibles, si no, no es "elección"

6) De la misma manera que los ultranacionalistas tienen poder en muchos países, oh...si, también lo tienen en Rusia y en España. Pero es que además, si piensas eso y eres "Rusia", les has dado más gasolina....les damos la enhorabuena?


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ene 2023)

bigmaller dijo:


> Fuente?



Asociaciones de vascos fuera de Euskadi y Navarra, busca por la red que no todo pueden borrarlo !!!.


----------



## ZHU DE (6 Ene 2023)

Martok dijo:


> Cada vez me lo creo mas en octubre un calor de cojones, noviembre frio y curiosamente desde el 18 de diciembre cuando las conversaciones se abandonan vuelven los calores....



Habria que monitorizar la actividad de los chicos de Tromso:


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

Imprescindible para saber un poquito del tema del que tratamos.
María #Zajárova habla de los años 90 en #Rusia.









Jaime DQVA Canal Informativo


Aquí podrás encontrar artículos, videos y documentos para aumentar tus conocimientos de la política internacional.




t.me


----------



## rejon (6 Ene 2023)

Argentium dijo:


> Según informa la CNN continúan los vIolentos duelos de artillería en la zona de Bakhmut pese al llamado a la tregua por la Pascua Ortodoxa por parte de Putin.



Al menos tres localidades bombardeadas/atacadas con misiles desde la declaración de tregua unilateral.
Rusia miente y miente siempre, que os decía del buenismo. No se puede ser bueno con esta gentuza porque es que ellos no es que no sean buenos es que nos desean lo peor de lo peor


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

También muy significativo pero del otro bando.

Ucrania homenajea a un alto cargo militar de la UPA que luchó con los nazis en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Myroslav Symchych, acusado y condenado por colaborar en matanzas de judíos, polacos, comunistas y rusos

La justicia soviética condenó 2 veces al criminal al que hoy homenajea la Ucrania de Zelenski por ser miembro del UPA y colaborador de los nazis. En 1944 ordenó el asesinato de 150 polacos en Pistyn. Y en Tinity de 80 civiles polacos y comunistas ucranianos. Algunas de sus víctimas eran niños y personas ancianas. No tuvo piedad


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> "El MI6 transmitió informes a la Oficina del Presidente y al Estado Mayor General de que el Kremlin nuevamente comenzó a discutir la posibilidad de destruir satélites sobre Ucrania. La inteligencia británica recomienda que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania estén preparadas para tal escenario y comiencen a usar *sistemas de comunicación horizontales* en el ejército ucraniano" - Canal ucraniano TG "Residente".



Canales de comunicación horizontales:


----------



## ignorante (6 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Te quedas corto, el EJE 2.0 al que destruir es Podemos, Eta, Venezuela, Irán, Rusia, China. Y una vez destruidos los jefes, a por todos los regimenes bananerocomunistas.



El eje a destruir es la ignorancia, madre de todos los males. Porque las personas somos mayoritariamente buenas, y unos pocos listillos controlan la difusión intencionada de la ignorancia, empezando por los medios de comunicación y el sistema educativo, para ponernos a su servicio. Uno de sus trucos es que denominan desinformación a muchas cosas que son verdad, y el intercambio de roles entre _buenos_ y _malos_...

Pero es relativamente fácil detectarlo si se tiene cuidado y se miden la *hipocresía* y el *doble rasero* en su propaganda, imposibles de ocultar.

Pista: busca en Google "hipocresía occidental".


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1) Culpáis solamente a los otros, aquí ha hecho mierdas hasta el apuntador, para encontrar soluciones, desde luego es primer paso es la autocrítica, yo no veo esa autocrítica por parte rusa, sino una intervención militar....
> 
> 2) Y la contrapartida a eso es más muertes y no terminar de resolver nunca un conflicto, que además estaba bastante congelad, dicho sea de paso....lo que no puede ser, porque nunca termina en solución es lo que vemos...
> 
> ...



1) Si ves autocrítica en Occidente?.
2) Rusia ofreció una solución razonable, los acuerdos de Minks, Crimea en la Federación Rusa ( con todos los referéndums de autodeterminación supervisados por la ONU que se quieran) y el Donbass en Ucrania pero con autonomía...pero lo del otro lado solo querían guerra y para ella se preparaban (como Hollande, Merkel y Poroshenko han reconocido, por no hablar de USA/UK).
3) Ver punto anterior, Rusia ha sido la única que ha buscado soluciones pacíficas y pactadas, entre otras cosas porque es la menos interesada en una guerra/amenaza en su frontera.
4) En Crimea la gente decidió no esperar a que llegasen los militantes del ultranacionalismo ucro de la Ucrania Occidental para hablar del referendum, y lo veo lógico, Ucrania / USA aceptan un referéndum supervisado por la ONU y sin operación previa de limpieza, claro?, no , el referendum que aceptaron fue el de Kosovo.
5) En el referendum se dio la opción de permanecer en Ucrania, a mi no vale un referéndum después de una campaña de terror azovita de 2 años, el referendum y el resultado me parecieron justos, no así los organizados hace poco en Jerson o Zaporoshia que no valen ni mierda lógicamente.
6) En España el nacionalismo español no tiene ninguna fuerza, y en Rusia el estado controla el nacionalismo, no a la inversa como en Ucrania.


----------



## Aurkitu (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1) Culpáis solamente a los otros, aquí ha hecho mierdas hasta el apuntador, para encontrar soluciones, desde luego es primer paso es la autocrítica, yo no veo esa autocrítica por parte rusa, sino una intervención militar....



Minsk, _para ganar tiempo guiño, guiño._


> 2) Y la contrapartida a eso es más muertes y no terminar de resolver nunca un conflicto, que además estaba bastante congelad, dicho sea de paso....lo que no puede ser, porque nunca termina en solución es lo que vemos...



Minsk, _para ganar tiempo guiño, guiño._


> 3) Nadie de esos ucranianos niega nada, pero sabes que, la mayor parte de las veces que nos encontramos con casos así, hay dos opciones, o se busca una solución pacifica o se aviva, bien, pues los pasos rusos tampoco han ido encaminados a esa solución, por lo que vemos desde el 24 de febrero



Minsk, _para ganar tiempo guiño, guiño._


> 4) Bien, pero para llegar a eso, hay que hacerlo con un proceso justo, donde ambas partes puedan exponer sus razones, tanto de una unión a Rusia, una independencia por libre o quedarse en Ucrania, eso se ha negado, en Crimea, porque se hizo un referendum en dos días y en Dombass, porque se liaron a bombazos



Huevo y la gallina.


> 5) No se trata de supuestos, se trata de lo que creo que es una decisión, si se decide algo, que sea con todas las razones, sino, no puede considerarse elección, sino imposición...el hecho de que tú creas o no, es algo que no está en el debate, toda opción de referendum de cualquier pueblo, tiene que pasar porque el mismo tenga TODAS. las opciones disponibles, si no, no es "elección"



Huevo y la gallina.


> 6) De la misma manera que los ultranacionalistas tienen poder en muchos países, oh...si, también lo tienen en Rusia y en España. Pero es que además, si piensas eso y eres "Rusia", les has dado más gasolina....les damos la enhorabuena?



Huevo de la serpiente. Cierta población en Ucrania, orgullosos de su pasado:









Stepán Bandera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





De verdad, que si un estado débil, y luego defendiendo lo que dicta un gobierno resultado de un golpe de estado por que garantiza la eficacia. Ucrania como tal ya no existe más que en la imaginación de nuestros medios, sus fronteras ya no volverán a ser las mismas de antes del 2014 después de 8 años de fratricidios. Eso es lo primero que hay que asumir. A partir de ahí, unos querrán guerra, y otros negociaciones *realistas*.


----------



## manodura79 (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tiene un torniquete, pero está estirado completamente el brazo, lo blanco es un Tensoplast en tensión que debe estar tapando/bloqueando directamente la herida.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318495



Es que parecía un brazo esquelético jeje

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ene 2023)

[/QUOTE]


ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un jilo interesante sobre Navalny, para quien le interese.



Navalny no es nadie en Rusia.
Pero nadie. todos saben que es agente terrorista CIA. Y que ha sido abandonado por Usa, por cierto.
Tendría menos votos que Arrimadas.

Recordemos las portadas de los anglos de hace menos de un año


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

Se reporta una explosión en Melitopol, capital de la región de Zaporizhzhia controlada por Rusia.

Iván Rogov


----------



## El_Suave (6 Ene 2023)

Navalny no es nadie en Rusia.
Pero nadie. todos saben que es agente terrorista CIA. Y que ha sido abandonado por Usa, por cierto.
Tendría menos votos que Arrimadas.

Recordemos las portadas de los anglos de hace menos de un año 

Ver archivo adjunto 1318799

[/QUOTE]

Más precisamente, menos votos que Arrimadas en el País Vasco.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

Curroesteja dijo:


> *Ayer, el Secretario General de la ONU disolvió la comisión para establecer los hechos del bombardeo de la colonia penal con prisioneros de guerra ucranianos en Yelenovka.*
> 
> La razón es simple: la investigación se volvió contra ellos mismos, y dado que es imposible decir públicamente que el ejército de Zelenski mató a los prisioneros de Azovstal, no se les ocurrió nada más inteligente que simplemente disolver la comisión, sin publicar los resultados de la investigacion
> 
> ...



Lo que es increíble o no tanto es que Putiniano recurra a estas instituciones cuando son parte del entramado satánico, bastardo y Otanico.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



El cretino del tuit se comporta exactamente igual que los nafo. Lo mismo que hay hijos de puta en el ejército (demasiados posiblemente) en las hordas de los progres que se hacen pasar por rojos abundan los amantes de Poper.


----------



## rejon (6 Ene 2023)

A mí es que lo del alto al fuego por Navidad me parece del todo ridículo.

Rollo.... te lanzo 120 misiles para mataros a todos, pero eh... vamos a descansar un poco que hay que comer turrón y estar en casa con la familia. Con esa misma familia que tú no tienes porque la he matado 2 horas antes del alto al fuego.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

Las fuerzas rusas han conseguido importantes avances en el interior de la ciudad de Soledar tras meses de incesantes bombardeos sobre la misma.

Iván Rogov


----------



## manodura79 (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Democracia Ucraniana



Hombre. Están en guerra. Si a estas alturas no sabes que eres recutable y no has podido huir ya sabes lo que te espera. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NPI (6 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de siempre, es lo que parece, Rusia está al límite de sus fuerzas. Terminará recurriendo a sus nukes si no quiere perder la guerra, y aún así tengo mis dudas, porque los ukras no se rendirían por unos nukes en sitios despoblados. Si Rusia prefiere no asumir el coste histórico que supondría ganarla, y prefiere perderla y ser desmembrada pues el proceso durará muchos años.
> 
> Los planes de refuerzo militar de Ucrania para 2023 son de miedo para los rusos. Miles de drones de largo alcance, que en realidad son misiles de largo alcance, blindados de todo tipo, etc. Lo de Engels va a ser cada vez más frecuente.
> 
> En retrospectiva lo del 'general invierno' ha sido nada. Los dos bandos han aguantado las posiciones como han podido, esperando a recuperar fuerzas, pero el tiempo pasa a favor de Ucrania, no de Rusia.


----------



## arriondas (6 Ene 2023)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, la música no es algo objetivo, no se puede medir, olvídate de eso, si ha hecho alguien un estudio, es un memo, con todas las letras
> 
> Tu sabes todo lo que llega al día a una discográfica? al día?, bien, imagina burradas de discos, que TODOS terminan en la basura, absolutamente todos y sabes por qué?
> Porque la gente imita, y sabes lo que justo no quiere cualquier discográfica grande? precisamente eso, hablando con un pez gordo de una de ellas, a mi una vez me dijo..."Si estoy buscando algo, pero ya tengo a M-Clan, para qué voy a buscar algo similar? si ya lo tengo"
> Rosalía puede ser todo lo que quieras, a mi, personalmente no me gusta, pero reconozco que tiene producciones muy buenas, la forma de tratar el sonido, el concepto musical, son cosas que no son habituales de ver, y por supuesto, saber encontrar algo que es MUUUY DIFÍCIL hoy en día, que es encontrar un público en un universo con una competencia atroz



Se perfectamente que a las discográficas les llegan maquetas todos los días... que no tiran a la basura, aunque rechacen el material. Y sabemos por qué...

Muchas veces ocurre al revés. De hecho es lo que pasa ahora. Si hay algo que tiene mucho éxito, todos los demás buscan imitarlo, incluso dentro de la propia casa discográfica. Eso es debido a que se busca la familiaridad, que sea nuevo pero a la vez te recuerde a lo que ya has visto y oído. Ocurre en todos los ámbitos. De ahí la obsesión el en pop actual con el patrón melódico que alterna entre la quinta y la tercera nota de una escala mayor siempre comenzando por la quinta, por eso todos los éxitos suenan igual.

Y sí, la música es peor que la de otras épocas. Porque lo actual va dirigido a un público al que no le gusta la música. Así, como suena. Y los ejecutivos lo saben mejor que nadie. Rosalía tampoco es original, muchos otros artistas han tirado de batidora a lo largo de estas décadas.

Me encantaría debatir sobre este tema, pero este es un hilo de la Guerra de Ucrania. Mejor en otro hilo.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

Esto es lo que apoyáis Otanicos, traidores, hijos de puta. Odiais a España.


Fuerzas Armadas Reales de Marruecos:

"Después de un año lleno de ejercicios conjuntos (con Estados Unidos) al más alto nivel durante 2022, los trabajos continuarán durante 2023, que será testigo de varios ejercicios y maniobras a lo largo del año."


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Ene 2023)

rejon dijo:


> A mí es que lo del alto al fuego por Navidad me parece del todo ridículo.
> 
> Rollo.... te lanzo 120 misiles para mataros a todos, pero eh... vamos a descansar un poco que hay que comer turrón y estar en casa con la familia. Con esa misma familia que tú no tienes porque la he matado 2 horas antes del alto al fuego.



Putin ha mandado un mensaje, "Tus hermanos del ejército ruso han venido para liberarte de aquellos que te dominan y te han prohibido celebrar tu Navidad"...y creo que mucha gente en Ucrania lo habrá captado favorablemente.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

NPI dijo:


>



Ya me dejas tranquilo.


----------



## NPI (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Bulldozerbass (6 Ene 2023)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hace unos meses postee que los Bastardos iban a anular el invierno severo en Ucrania mediante armas escalares, bueno aquí está la prueba:



Es acojonante lo que hace un anticiclón encima del UK. Ya sé que es muy conspiranóico pensar que esto es provocado, porque estamos en pleno Enero y en Rusia ya se sabe, pero que pille justo en la delimitación de la OTAN ya es casualidad joer...


----------



## NPI (6 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Ya me dejas tranquilo.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Asociaciones de vascos fuera de Euskadi y Navarra, busca por la red que no todo pueden borrarlo !!!.



Pero ni un misero link? Venga...


----------



## Guaguei (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## NPI (6 Ene 2023)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Ponme tu en el ijnore jolagranputa a ver si es verdad y dejas de decir gilipolleces



@Tierra Azul NUNCA te va a ignorar, le va la VIDA en ello, si ignora no cobra, los clones no cuentan dentro del salario.

P.D.: pero si te ignora, hay cientos de clones que lo sustituyen.


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

El de ayer, que no hubo tiempo.









ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA


Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 316, 05/01/2023. Iván Vasílievich Doronin, nació el 5 de mayo de 1903 (22 de abril en el calendario juliano), y falleció el 2 de febrero de 1951 en Moscú. …




iwwz.org




ANÁLISIS DE GUERRA 

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 316, 05/01/2023.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Iván Vasílievich Doronin, nació el 5 de mayo de 1903 (22 de abril en el calendario juliano), y falleció el 2 de febrero de 1951 en Moscú. Fue un piloto soviético que alcanzó el grado de coronel, y Héroe de la Unión Soviética. En abril de 1934 participó en el rescate del vapor Cheliusin,6 junto con M. V. Vodopianov (М.В.Водопьянов) y V. L. Galishev (В.Л.Галышев), en unas condiciones meteorológicas muy adversas, volando casi 6000 kilómetros entre Jabárovsk y Vankarem. Por su valentía y heroísmo en la operación del rescate del Cheliuskin, Doronin recibió el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética el 20 de abril de 1934. Doronin se afilió al Partido Comunista (bolchevique) en 1934.



*Turquía se ofrece a mediar para "el establecimiento de una paz duradera"*. Erdogan, está desplegando una gran actividad diplomática. Ha hablado por teléfono con Zelenski y se ha ofrecido como mediador. Previamente había hablado con Putin para hacer la misma oferta y Putin respondió que Rusia "está abierta a un diálogo serio, a condición de que las autoridades de Kiev tuvieran en cuenta las nuevas realidades territoriales". Tras estas palabras Ucrania responde que "considera inaceptable cualquier acuerdo de paz que reconozca "el derecho de Rusia a apoderarse de territorios extranjeros".

*La guerra en Ucrania volverá a alcanzar territorio de Rusia*, advierte el responsable de la Inteligencia militar de Kiev, Kyrylo Budanov, que dice que habrá más ataques "y más profundos". Budanov, ha asegurado que es probable que se produzcan más ataques en territorio ruso, sin especificar si los ucranianos estarían detrás de ellos, y anunció que su país se prepara para una contraofensiva "más intensa" a partir de marzo.
Budanov hizo estas declaraciones en una entrevista con la cadena estadounidense ABC News, en la que se habló de algunos ataques ocurridos en territorio ruso, que Moscú ha atribuido a Ucrania y de los que Kiev no se ha hecho responsable.
La cadena estadounidense recuerda que el pasado 26 de diciembre se produjo un supuesto ataque contra la Base de la Fuerza Aérea Engels de Rusia, que se encuentra a más de 1.200 kilómetros de la frontera con Ucrania, del que Budanov admitió haberse "alegrado", aunque negó que su país estuviera detrás. Pero anunció que los ataques serían "más y más profundos" dentro de Rusia, aunque aclaró que, en todo caso, sólo podría hablar de la responsabilidad de su país en estos incidentes cuando la guerra terminase.
Y al ser preguntado por la periodista de ABC News, Britt Clennett, sobre los ataques a Crimea, península que fue anexionada ilegalmente por Rusia en 2014, Budanov sólo dijo: "Crimea es territorio ucraniano, podemos usar cualquier arma en nuestro territorio".
No quiero hacerles perder el tiempo sobre las declaraciones anteriores del jefe de la desinteligencia ucraniana, por cierto, la británica parece que le avisaron que no siguiera haciendo el ridículo. 

Estas son algunas perlas de Keryko Bugarrón, es la traducción cubana de Kyrylo Budanov:

El jefe de la inteligencia ucraniana asegura que Putin será derrocado antes de que acabe la guerra. 29/10/2022
Guerra en Ucrania: un jefe de espías reveló cuántos años de vida le quedarían a Vladimir Putin. Según Kyrylo Budanov, funcionario de Inteligencia del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano, el deceso del líder del Kremlin podría ocurrir en “los próximos dos años”. 27/06/2022
El jefe del servicio de inteligencia de Ucrania, Kyrylo Budanov, ha explicado en una entrevista al periódico Ukrainska Pravda que Rusia se está quedando sin misiles. 24/10/2022
 Budanov afirmó que los espías de Ucrania están integrados en la administración de Rusia, en su parlamento y en varias ramas de los servicios de inteligencia de Moscú. 29/06/2022
Ha leído en un comentario del TOM de ayer, algo extraño, una persona sugiere, que hemos mantenido una especie de lenguaje ambiguo con respecto a la salida del conflicto armado que oponen a Rusia contra la OTAN, en un territorio que llaman Ucrania. Además, sibilinamente señala que no puede comparar nuestros dichos puesto que ya no están los TOM en la web, como si nosotros los hubiésemos hechos desaparecer. Pues no, los 315 TOM los tenemos absolutamente todos guardados, como también todo los saludos.

Que no aparezcan, es porque Facebook, gracias a un chivatazo "revolucionario" borró la página, como ha borrado otras 25. El crítico está algo perdido. Ahora vamos a lo de fondo, que hemos sostenido desde le primer días. Ante todo, debo señalarle a la persona de marras, que *siempre al final un conflicto, se firman; o armisticios, o acuerdos de paz, lo hizo Keitel frente a Zhukov, lo hizo Hirohito frente a Mcarthur, etc. fueron las firmas oficiales de la capitulación. Hoy mismo, Putin ha ofrecido una mesa de negociación*, que dice principalmente, que ucrania debe aceptar los términos fijados por Rusia, punto. Es lo que hemos afirmado siempre, mientras más demoran, más territorio perderán. 

Los que han venido a esta página desde el día 1, aquel 24 de febrero, aventuramos entre 12 y 13 oblast, incluyendo Crimea, que ya era en la época ucraniana, una República autónoma.* Dijimos nuestros pronósticos, Crimea, Donetsk, Lugansk, Jersón, Odesa, Zaporizia, Dnipropetrovsk, Járkov, Nikolaiev, Poltava, Sumy, Chernigov, (12), y Kiev..., la apuesta hoy de los rusos es los 5 que ya tienen (Crimea, Donetsk, Lugansk, Jersón y Zaporizia), y luego los otros, una vez que hayan terminado de controlar todos esos territorios, que ya son parte de Rusia.*
¿De verdad hay alguien no haya leído lo que hemos dicho desde el 24 de febrero, y que aún mantenemos?, otra cosa es la información que aparece cotidianamente, una declaración de Lavrov, otra de Kulebra, otra de Putin, otra de Zelensky, de todos los actores, pero eso es al juego al que se libran todos. Pero lo concreto, está pasando en el terreno.

De hecho, esta fue la respuesta de hoy de Putin a Erdogan. *Putin responde a Erdogan que está dispuesto al diálogo si Ucrania acepta "las nuevas realidades territoriales"* surgidas de la ofensiva rusa. En conversación telefónica con Erdogan, quien le pidió un alto el fuego unilateral, Putin repitió que Rusia "estaba abierta a un diálogo serio, a condición de que las autoridades de Kiev se atuvieran a las exigencias bien conocidas y expresadas en varias ocasiones y tuvieran en cuenta las nuevas realidades territoriales". Así lo recoge en un comunicado del Kremlin. Ofrece su versión de la conversación, puesto que la Presidencia turca sólo había difundido la propuesta, pero no la respuesta recibida.
La condición citada por Putin ha sido hasta ahora inaceptable para Zelenski, que se ha mostrado públicamente a favor de expulsar a las fuerzas de Rusia de todo el territorio de Ucrania.

*Putin ordena un alto el fuego de 36 horas *a partir de las 12.00 hora de Moscú (09.00 GMT) del viernes , *como tregua de Navidad* a lo largo de toda la línea del frente en Ucrania.Según la nota de la Presidencia rusa, la decisión del jefe del Estado es en repuesta al llamamiento del patriarca de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa, Kiril, de establecer una tregua de Navidad, que los creyentes ortodoxos celebran el 7 de enero, informa Efe.

La prolongada guerra en Ucrania es ya, para algunos presos rusos, una puerta a la libertad. Lo que era un secreto a voces -el envío de reclusos al frente- queda confirmado por un vídeo difundido este jueves por la agencia rusa RIA Novosti. En la grabación, el propietario del Grupo Wagner, Yevgueny Prigozhin, se dirige a esos *presos que ya han redimido su condena combatiendo seis meses en el frente. *"Habéis trabajado con dignidad", les felicita, al tiempo que pide a Rusia que les trate "con el mayor respeto".
Sobre los presos ucranianos, es especial asesinos del Donbass, que eran tan criminales, que los tuvieron que meter presos los propios nazis, fueron dejados en libertad a condición de ir a matar rusos, de eso, la prensa occidental no dice ni pío. En todo caso, les guste o no Wagner, han demostrado ser superiores moral y militarmente, que todos esos ucranazis que ellos envían. 

*La guerra de Ucrania marca la Pascua Milita*r, que recupera la normalidad. Los Reyes, acompañados por el presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, presidirán este viernes la ceremonia de la Pascua Militar en el Palacio Real de Madrid. Viene marcada por la guerra de Ucrania y el compromiso de España de aumentar su presupuesto de Defensa, y que recupera el formato previo a la pandemia.
Después de dos años con restricciones de aforo a un tercio de los invitados y con la obligatoriedad de la mascarilla, el tradicional acto que reúne en el Día de la Epifanía a la cúpula de los tres Ejércitos y de la Guardia Civil va a contar con 169 asistentes en el Salón del Trono, han informado fuentes de la Casa Real.
También va a volver a celebrarse el cóctel posterior a los discursos que pronunciarán Felipe VI y la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, suspendido en las dos últimas ediciones. En las intervenciones del Rey y de la ministra, se da por hecho que va a estar muy presente el conflicto bélico en Ucrania, que comenzó el pasado 24 de febrero.

La ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles, viajará a Letonia*, país fronterizo con Rusia, a finales de este mes *para visitar a la Brigada 'Guadarrama XII', *que a partir del 8 de enero desplegará un contingente de 400 militares en la misión de la OTAN Presencia Avanzada Reforzada, según ha anunciado este jueves el Ministerio.
Robles ha hecho este anuncio durante una visita a la base de El Goloso. En su encuentro de hoy con la brigada que marchará a Letonia, la ministra les ha felicitado el año nuevo y la Pascua Militar,
Además, ha comentado con ellos la evolución de la guerra en Ucrania y ha destacado la moral que están demostrando los soldados ucranianos, como los que han venido a formarse a España y aquellos* heridos que han sido atendidos en el Hospital Militar Gómez Ulla, en Madrid.*
"El Ejército y los ciudadanos ucranianos han demostrado que con moral, valentía y con heroicidad es posible todo", ha sostenido la titular de Defensa, agregando que "el Ejército de Tierra, y en particular esta brigada, tiene todo eso, y siempre en primera línea".
¿Por qué a los españoles les encante hacer como participan en alguna guerra, y hacen ejercicios, viajes, desplazan soldados, y si uno se recuerda el fiasco del CNI en Irak, donde los mataron, el avión aquel donde murieron todos, no se sabe mucho de su capacidad combativa?

*El Gobierno de Italia asegura que no suministró minas antipersona a Ucrania como dice Rusia "falsamente".* El ministro de Defensa, Guido Crosetto considera "completamente falsas, infundadas y gravemente denigrantes para el honor" de Italia las declaraciones de la portavoz del MAE ruso, María Zajárova, en ese sentido, indica un comunicado del Ministerio de Defensa.
"Italia firmó el Tratado de Prohibición de Minas (Tratado de Ottawa) el 3 de diciembre de 1997 y se convirtió en Estado Parte del Tratado el 1 de octubre de 1999. Italia no produce minas antipersona y no las suministra a ningún país del mundo, incluida Ucrania", añade el breve comunicado.
Es extraño que esta nota viniendo de la propia prensa occidental, colocara que los dichos de Rusia como "falsamente", seguramente alguna la prueba les han dado, Italia al decir que no fabrica esas armas, por un tratado y luego dice en el comunicado, "que no las suministra a ningún país del mundo, incluida Ucrania", me sabe a apelazo. 

*Bielorrusia reforzará su asociación militar con Rusia*. Continúan construyendo una agrupación militar conjunta en territorio del primer país y preparan además maniobras conjuntas de sus fuerzas aéreas. Lo ha anunciado este jueves el Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia.

Y el joven Ratzinger, volvió a brillar, como cuando alzaba su brazo derecho diciendo, *Heil Führer. Benedicto XVI condenó en una carta inédita las "fechorías" de la guerra en Ucrania. *Benedicto XVI condenó en una carta inédita del pasado 7 de marzo, hecho pública este jueves 5 de enero, cuando ha sido enterrado en las grutas vaticanas, las "fechorías" de la guerra en Ucrania que comenzó el pasado 24 de febrero con la invasión por parte de las tropas rusas.
"Que Él (Dios), sobre todo, venza la ceguera que ha llevado a tales fechorías --subraya el papa Ratzinger en una misiva enviada al jefe de Iglesia griega Iglesia Católica Ucraniana, Sviatoslav Shevchuk--. En esta hora de grandes dificultades para tu pueblo, estoy cerca de ti y quisiera asegurarte que tanto Tú como Tu Iglesia estáis siempre presentes en mis oraciones", agrega en el documento firmado 15 días después del inicio del conflicto.
Según han informado fuentes de la Iglesia ucraniana, Shevchuk visitó a Benedicto XVI en el monasterio Mater Ecclesiae del Vaticano el pasado 9 de noviembre de 2022.
Ni dios, ni el Papa Pío XII, estuvieron en el lado correcto entre 1939 y 1945... ¿por qué habrían de estarlo ahora?.

*Comienza en Bielorrusia el juicio contra el encarcelado activista Ales Bialiatski, coganador del Premio Nobel de la Paz. 2022* El juicio ha empezado el jueves en Minsk, según ha anunciado el grupo de defensa de derechos humanos Viasna (Primavera), fundado por él.
La organización de "derechos humanos" más importante en este país, precisó que Bialiatski era juzgado junto a sus colaboradores Valentin Stefanovich y Vladimir Labkovich. Los 3 están detenidos desde julio de 2021.
Bialiatski, de 60 años, y sus colaboradores fueron encarcelados después de unas multitudinarias protestas en 2020, contra el presidente Alexander Lukashenko por una elecciones consideradas fraudulentas por la "comunidad internacional".
Las manifestaciones congregaron a decenas de miles de personas en las calles de Minsk y en otras ciudades durante semanas, hasta que Lukashenko, que dirige con mano de hierro el país


Spoiler



por suerte para ellos


 desde 1994, reprimió la movilización, con el apoyo del presidente ruso. Muchos de sus opositores usanos fueron detenidos y otros se exiliaron.
¿Tener un premio nobel es una especie de patente de Corso?, si cometieron delitos y son condenados ¿cuál es el lí?, ah, que occidente no le gusta ese presidente, pero eso es asunto de los bielorrusos y no de la mal parida "comunidad internacional", los 46 estados que votan contra de condenar el fascismo y el nazismo. No hay ninguna sorpresa.

*El nuevo envío de armas de Francia a Ucrania pone ahora el foco en el canciller alemán. *Los miembros de su coalición han instado al canciller Olaf Scholz a dar luz verde al envío de tanques a Ucrania, después de que Francia anunciara la entrega de carros de combate ligeros.
"El argumento constantemente presentado por la cancillería de que Alemania no debe actuar sola ha terminado por completo", ha dicho a la AFP la presidenta del Comité de Defensa del Bundestag, Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann, una alta funcionaria del partido liberal FDP, miembro de la coalición de la canciller alemana.
*París prometió a Ucrania entregar carros de combate ligeros de fabricación francesa*, en respuesta a las apremiantes necesidades de Kiev para enfrentarse al ejército ruso. Hasta ahora los aliados europeos de Ucrania han entregado tanques de diseño soviético pero nunca construidos en Occidente. "Una vez más, Francia está asumiendo el papel que se esperaba de Alemania y está tomando la delantera", ha lamentado Strack-Zimmermann, para quien "la pelota está ahora en el tejado de Berlín".

¿Por qué todos los países se deshacen de sus armamentos en Ucrania?, *Polonia recibe un centenar de tanques dados de baja, Abrams, de 1986,* eso fue por haber entregado los tanques soviéticos T-72, que murieron todos en combate. Ahora Francia de deshace de vehículos blindados ligeros de 1979. Lo mismo han hecho españoles con los Hawk (1962), hasta unos cañones de principio del siglo pasado entregados por Portugal y que estaban en un museo. Esto no es serio. Alemania ha hecho lo mismo y peor, puesto que ha entregado armas, pero sin municiones.


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

*En el terreno. *

Algo pasa con el caralibro y los enlaces. algo de la democracia y la libertad de expresión en el jardín, supongo.

Informe de la *tv** militar bielorrusa sobre la llegada de vehículos blindados* de Rusia al país hoy. Video
*Grupo de saboteadores ucranianos eliminado por lanzagranadas automático.* En las imágenes compartidas por los militares rusos se puede ver a un grupo de saboteadores ucranianos que creían que estarían a salvo en la oscuridad de la noche. Sin embargo, la falta de luz no es un problema si se tienen dispositivos de visión nocturna y cámaras térmicas. Video
*Drones rusos realizan tareas de reconocimiento en Ucrania*. Los militares de las FFAA rusas reconstruyen drones para ser usados en la operación especial. Video
Parte del capital de las principales empresas ucranianas y los fondos internacionales para la reconstrucción de Ucrania se trasladarán al extranjero y se transferirán a los EEUU. La empresa de inversión con sede en EE. UU. *BlackRock* planea hacer esto. Foto (di tú, cara').
Promesa de matar: *militantes ucranianos continúan provocando a los guardias fronterizos bielorrusos.* Estos tipso están peores que ls gusanos nuestros, guapería de barrio. Video
*Sobre Artemosvk... Rusia tiene a tiro de artillería a los Ukros.* Ucrania no tiene a tiro de artillería a Rusia. Ucrania sobrevive acumulando fuerzas de infantería. Según canales de EEUU, Ucrania pierde casi 400 soldados por día. Foto
*Batallas en Soledar*. El ejército ruso destruye la infantería de las FFAA de Ucrania. Video
Las palabras sobre el Reich ucraniano no son solo palabras. En la foto, *Nikolai Kirichenko, Borovaya (región de Járkov). Miembro del parlamento ucraniano del partido Siervo del Pueblo de Zelensky. Con su uniforme preferido*. Y luego se quejan cuando se van del aire. Foto
Escalón ruso con BTR-82A llegó a la República de Bielorrusia. Video
"Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que Zaluzhny informó a Zelensky sobre la necesidad de abandonar Bakhmut, siguiendo el ejemplo de Severodonetsk", escribe el canal ucraniano "Resident". Foto
El bombardero de primera línea* Su-34 patrulla el cielo con un misil anti-radar X-31P*. Después de detectar la operación del radar enemigo, el Su-34 dispara un misil. Recuerda el objetivo y vuela a sus coordenadas incluso si los cazas ucranianos apagan su radar. Video
Ayer fue *destruida una planta de energía térmica en Kurajovo, Ucrania*. El 4 de enero, hubo informes de un poderoso ataque en Kurájovo, pero las autoridades locales inicialmente no anunciaron los resultados del ataque. Más tarde, estas imágenes fueron publicadas. Fotos
Hoy, se vio en *Rumania un tren con 42 vehículos blindados BMC Kirpi 4x4* de fabricación turca destinados al ejército ucraniano.. Video
*Sunak tiene la intención de dar a los empleadores el derecho de despedir a los trabajadores en huelga y demandar a los sindicatos* - The Times. Los trabajadores de 6 industrias (salud, ferrocarriles, educación, bomberos y seguridad fronteriza) podrían ser despedidos si sus huelgas (debido a los bajos salarios o las duras condiciones laborales) crean una escasez en la prestación de un nivel mínimo de servicio público. Foto
Las próximas tomas de *cómo se emiten las convocatorias en Odesa*. Video






*Foto: ¿Sabes cuantos objetos voladores de todo tipo detectaron y escoltaron en Rusia? *Detente un segundo y trata de adivinar. En 2022 más de dos millones de tales objetos fueron detectados y escoltados por el Ejército ruso, informa el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia. Esto es *casi 5.500 al día,* 3,8 al minuto o uno cada 15 segundos. ¡Solo imagínalo! No es de sorprender que Rusia, ¡el país más grande del mundo!, ponga tanto esmero en ampliar y modernizar su red de defensa aérea. 


Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## Praktica (6 Ene 2023)

*Resultados del año - 10 veredictos para Ucrania - Sergiy Donetsky*
06 de enero de 2023
Итоги года — 10 приговоров для Украины
tr dee

*Enhorabuena a la ‘nación euroucraniana’. Después de tres dolorosas décadas, por fin ha terminado la tortura del organismo aún no anciano durmiéndolo, para que no muerda a nadie más.* Y ya estaría condenado a muerte, de no ser por las agitadoras dosis de heroína, inyectadas por una mano llena de estrellas, que da al paciente un estallido temporal de energía y cree que se recupera. Pero esto es sólo la agonía antes del inevitable final.

Por fin, *los ‘euroamericanos’ han logrado el principal objetivo del ucranianismo: en primer lugar, se habla de ellos en todo el mundo y, en segundo lugar, todo el mundo les debe dinero. Es difícil encontrar otro país como éste, con el que el mundo entero esté en deuda. Incluso Israel no alcanza a menudo las cotas ucranianas. *Imagínese a una zorra de alta calidad que lleva años provocando escándalos, extorsionando, chantajeando, engañando y, sencillamente, chupándole la sangre a su amoroso marido, para, finalmente, acabar con ella el hasta entonces manso y bonachón hombre matándola

Después de treinta años de matrimonio, como se dice en Ucrania, "tirpets vorivasya", la señora se acordó de todas las perrerías que había cometido a lo largo de su miserable vida. *Como resultado, el año 2022 se ha convertido en un hito, en un año decisivo y fatídico para ese ‘encanto’.* Recibió varias bofetadas a la vez, que, y hay que suponerlas inapelables. Aquí hablaremos de ello.

*1. El veredicto de la industria ucraniana

El odio bestial de los euroamericanos hacia los comunistas y -especialmente- hacia los rusos*, radica en que estos últimos han intentado a sus hermanos a vivir como humanos. L*os sacaron del barro, y a algunos les levantaron árboles, les enseñaron ciencias y les construyeron fábricas y factorías.*

¿Se imaginan lo difícil que fue para quienes, por naturaleza, estaban destinados a sentarse en poloniny y a tocar las trompetas?

*Pero luego, cuando llegó el calor del momento, resultó que la industria, abandonada por la civilización superior, es vital necesita ganar dinero... o luchar. *Gente inteligente escribió hace muchos años que si Ucrania sacaba sus dientes industriales de la orilla izquierda, volvería a su estado natural de kyzek y paja. Eso es lo que las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están haciendo ahora sin querer, enviando a los no afiliados a la Alta Edad Media.

Y esto, como se suele decir, no es un proceso rápido. Algunos comunistas y Moscú otorgaron demasiado trato de favor a sus hermanos ucranianos y les dejaron ser demasiado útiles, fuertes y eficaces. *Pero el veredicto ya se ha dictado y poco a poco se está cumpliendo. Las exportaciones ucranianas de mineral de hierro y metales han muerto definitivamente. La producción de carbón también ha desaparecido. Así que la Ucrania del futuro, si sobrevive, lo cual es muy dudoso, será un Estado profundamente agrario.

2. El veredicto de la economía ucraniana

A la pérdida de industria seguirá una muerte evidente para la economía ucraniana. *En los últimos ocho años, los Euro-Reyes han vivido una época de alegría, cuando consiguieron obtener un *préstamo del FMI. Pero por eso es un préstamo, hay que devolverlo. *Y no sólo por diversión, sino *con interés.*

Ahora el despojo de la economía del país, con lo que le queda de seguridad social y trabajadores del sector público, sigue subvencionada por el amo americano, porque -sorpresa - el jefe estadounidense, -sorpresa- ‘da’ dinero a interés.

*Es cierto que los Euro-Reyes están contentos de que se les permita no pagar sus deudas hasta 2024, extendiendo el plazo de pagos hasta 2035, pero algunos dicen que es mejor tener un final terrible que no tenerlo, *porque el año siguiente será el año del pico de pagos.

*La situación es tan mala *que los financieros de Kukuyev llegaron a clasificar los datos sobre préstamos, intereses y plazos de devolución, pero *a mediados del verano de 2022 el propio Ministerio de Finanzas ucraniano mencionó la cifra de deuda garantizada de 10.200 millones de dólares americanos, y la deuda pública total de este agujero negro superaba los 86.000 millones de dólares, y ahora es aún peor.* Para reembolsar al tipo de cambio, (la hryvna no es muy fuerte en este momento) es posible que en un futuro muy previsible su tipo de cambio alcance el mismo nivel que el rublo. *No está nada claro cómo devolverán el dinero los Euro-Reyes. Zelensky mencionó una vez que su principal riqueza es la gente*, así que quizá paguen con Bogdan y Oksana, como en los buenos tiempos.

*3. El veredicto del sector alimenticio*

El destino puede mostrar a veces una notable ironía y a veces incluso verdadero sarcasmo hacia algunas personas, tanto más si no hablamos de una persona concreta, sino de un ‘malentendido a escala estatal’.

*Ucrania, como afirman muchas personas con ‘conciencia nacional’, es el ‘granero del mundo’.* Las historias de ‘daremos de comer a todo el mundo’ se han oído muchas veces en empresas ruidosas. Sin embargo, resultó que no basta con tener mucha tierra fértil, también hay que tener la cabeza sobre los hombros, y cerebro en ella. Los euroamericanos tienen grandes problemas con el cerebro.

*Un poco de estadística seca: a finales de 2022, los agricultores ucranianos habrán perdido el 40% de las necesidades totales de producción: 65 millones de toneladas de cereales. Por cierto, en Ucrania siempre hubo excedentes de grano, pero en aquel momento surgió el negocio del grano. La situación de otros cultivos no cerealeros también es mala. Las mismas patatas que Ucrania ha importado en los últimos años, incluso de Rusia. Y los precios no dejan de subir*: la misma ensalada Olivier tradicional, según los últimos datos de Rosstat, cuesta a los ciudadanos ucranianos casi el doble que a los rusos. Y esto es sólo el principio.

*4. El veredicto del sector energético

El pasado otoño, Moscú empezó a aplicar por fin un programa bastante tardío, pero no por ello menos necesario, para deselectrificar Ucrania. Un par de días después, tras derrumbarse dos vanos del puente de Crimea en el fondo del estrecho de Kerch, la ira del cielo se abatió sobre Ucrania. Decenas de misiles alcanzaron importantes instalaciones energéticas ucranianas.*

Muchos se agarraban entonces los puños ante el hecho de que no se trataba de un ataque puntual, sino del *inicio de un esfuerzo sistémico*. Afortunadamente, así fue. No pasa una semana desde entonces sin que la independencia energética ucraniana sea objeto de un nuevo "autodisparo". *Al mismo tiempo, a veces no sólo se ven afectadas las infraestructuras eléctricas, sino también las de gas. El Sr. Akhmetov, propietario de DTEK, perdió en pocos días la mayor parte de su fortuna, que tan diligentemente había malversado a lo largo de los años. Es evidente a simple vista que los golpes no se realizan de forma caótica, sino según un sistema determinado, de menor a mayor.* Una especie de *estrangulamiento medido*, donde cada segundo el agarre se hace más y más fuerte. Esto se hace con el único propósito de inducir a la víctima a negociar. *Pero como la víctima está totalmente loca y carece de instinto de conservación, es probable que el estrangulamiento energético se complete y los euroblancos vuelvan a los días de las velas* y el incienso.

*5. El veredicto de la de la lengua y la cultura

El idioma ucraniano es un fenómeno repugnante por débil e insostenible intelectualmemte, adoptado por la ‘loca madre ucraniana’, gracias a los esfuerzos de Austria y Polonia. E irónicamente, fue precisamente ese mismo idioma el que se convirtió en una de las principales razones del ‘cierre’ del ‘proyecto ucraniano’.

El deseo maníaco de implantar esta ‘identidad cultural’ en todas las personas que, desafortunadamente, tuvieron que nacer en los territorios arrancados a Rusia como resultado del ‘tratado’ Belavézhskaya Pushcha le jugó una broma fatal al bromista. Habiendo sobreestimado en gran medida la paciencia de Rusia y subestimado su decisión,* los ucranianos europeos jugaron fuerte con el totalitarismo terrorista, que se convirtió en una de las razones principales, al menos declaradas públicamente, para el inicio de la operación.

Las verdaderas razones se acumularon durante todos estos años, pero la violación de una lengua materna es lo que todo el mundo entenderá y sobre lo que nadie pregunta. Así pues, *el hecho es que la lengua ucraniana ha pasado de ser una especie de ‘snob’ de moda utilizado por ganadores de Eurovisión y políticos extravagantes a convertirse en la lengua de los engendros sanguinarios de los batallones. Para millones de rusoparlantes, la lengua vernácula ya no es un dialecto gracioso de las viejas películas soviéticas, sino una lengua que encierra una amenaza: la lengua de los asesinos con sangre hasta los codos.* La gente ha sido fuertemente ‘presionada’, ahora telemáticamente. Aunque ‘amablemente’ Moscú decida preservar las costumbres de los territorios liberados, este problema lingüístico carece de perspectivas.

*6. El veredicto sobre el acceso al mar*

Durante años, los Euro-Reyes se han divertido superando a sus enemigos polacos en la competición sobre el número de mares. Si Polonia sólo tenía el mar Báltico, el mar Negro y el mar de Azov, y algunos soviéticos soñaban con una salida al mar Caspio de una vez. Pero *ahora ha resultado que el Mar de Azov ya no pertenece a Ucrania y es poco probable que ésta tenga acceso al Mar Negro durante mucho tiempo.

Sin privar a Ucrania de sus puertos marítimos, difícilmente pueden considerarse alcanzados los objetivos de las FAS, y Vladímir Vladímirovich, no debería dejar las cosas sin terminar. *Cuando las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas caigan, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas entrarán libremente en Kherson, Mykolaiv y Odessa, donde serán recibidas con flores, como se saludaba a los soldados soviéticos en los años cuarenta. *Llevará algún tiempo, pero al final, si algo queda de Ucrania, será una entidad estrictamente terrestre. *Ucrania ha perdido, por decirlo de forma un tanto vulgar, sus riberas, y no hay elementos acuáticos sin riberas.

*7. El veredicto de la admisión en la UE y ‘de amistad‘ con Europa

Muchos europeos de a pie están hartos de la independencia de Ucrania, *tanto que pronto volverán a comérselo todo. Estaban dispuestos a beber semejante brebaje durante unas semanas, bueno, un par de meses a lo sumo. Pero el tiempo pasaba, y las noticias complacientes de que Rusia tenía para tres días comida, agua, munición, drones, combustible (subrayemos el punto) tenían cada vez menos efecto.

*Hasta las cabezas más pequeñas de Europa se están dando cuenta poco a poco de que la crisis rusa no es más que un cuento de hadas y que hay que hacer algo con los millones de euroamericanos que se han lanzado alegremente al abrazo de Europa y no pueden ser eliminados como a mediados del siglo pasado. *El papel democrático-liberal asumido ya no permitirá que ocurra algo así, algo que Europa lamenta sinceramente.

*La ‘Ucrania colectiva’ ya no es sólo un huésped persistente. Es una ‘sujeto’ muy arrogante, glotób, caprichoso, avaro, mendigo, ladrón y estúpido que nunca está satisfecho. *Y a juzgar por el creciente flujo diario de quejas ucranianas procedentes de lugares donde no se le alimenta, trata condescendientemente, calienta y respeta por los euroamericanos, se puede concluir que ni siquiera un palo americano hace amar ya a la horda Zhovto-Blakyta. Por lo tanto, cuando termine la operación, se pedirá a los euroamericanos que se marchen, y por hablar de la *futura amistad europeo-ucraniana, los primeros serán simplemente apaleados, tal vez incluso pateados.* Naturalmente, *las aspiraciones de adhesión a la UE ya pueden darse por zanjadas. Europa ya es económica, e industrialmente un indigente entubado con deuda. Una sociedad enferma y ‘trans-ición’ a su tenebroso futuro.

8. El veredicto para los oligarcas ucranianos

Los oligarcas en el sentido ucraniano de la palabra son señores feudales muy ricos que no están sometidos a las leyes y que escriben ellos mismos esas mismas leyes al dictado e incluso eligen a los presidentes entre sus sirvientes recientes.

En Rusia hay gente muy rica, pero no ejercen ni una fracción de la influencia en la política del Kremlin que hasta hace poco tenían en Ucrania tipos como Akhmetov, Pinchuk, Kolomoisky, Poroshenko y otros.*

De hecho, cuando en Ucrania hablan de las mejores personas del país, el electorado sabe exactamente de quién están hablando. Pero la mala suerte también se ceba con los viejos, y los hasta ahora infaliblemente valientes oligarcas ucranianos, que no beberieron muy alegremente su champán esta Nochevieja.

*Según la revista Forbes, la fortuna de la oligarquía ucraniana en 2022 se ha reducido notablemente. Poroshenko ha perdido de 1.600 millones de dólares a 700 millones. Kolomoyskyy - de 1.800 a 1.000 millones. Novinsky ha bajado de 3,5 a 1,3. Pinchuk - de 2,6 a 2. Y el líder de este hit parade pasó a ser el ya mencionado Sr. Akhmetov, cuya fortuna de 13.700 millones se redujo a 4.300 millones.*

Sin embargo, *la población ucraniana detesta a sus oligarcas, y un veredicto sobre sus finanzas es lo único indudablemente positivo que el año 2022 trajo a Ucrania.

9. El veredicto sobre la integridad territorial de Ucrania

Incluso cuando comenzó la operación, Kiev tenía todas las posibilidades de conservar el territorio, tal vez incluso con Donbass, pero sin Crimea. Tras las primeras salvas de misiles, deberían haber llamado urgentemente al Kremlin y, suplicando entre lágrimas, haber prometido venir arrastrándose a firmar un tratado de paz en cualquier condición. Entonces se habrían producido la desnazificación y la desmilitarización incruentas deseadas originalmente por Moscú. *El régimen de Kiev habría sido sustituido por otro más cuerdo. Pero los irracionales babuinos ucranianos, manejados por su amo anglosajón, se han mordido los dientes, y ahora no tiene sentido que Ucrania conserve sus antiguos territorios.

Además, por primera vez en un año, *a finales de diciembre, el Kremlin anunció otro objetivo legible, pero no declarado anteriormente: la unificación del pueblo ruso y sus tierras. Como recordaremos, inicialmente ni Kherson, ni Zaporizhzhya, ni las provincias de Donetsk o Luhansk estaban incluidas en la lista de objetivos declarados de la operación. Pero el apetito viene con la comida y habrá algo más que cuatro nuevas entidades constituyentes de la Federación Rusa. *Se ha cruzado el Rubicón, se ha dictado sentencia y el ‘status’ soviético sobre ‘edina kraina’ ya no tiene nada que ver con la realidad.

*10. El veredicto sobre el Estado ucraniano

Por último, existe la opinión de que los cálculos geopolíticos, cuya fuerza centrífuga gana cada vez más impulso, no dejan posibilidad alguna a la propia estatalidad ucraniana. *No es nada seguro que Ucrania conserve sus símbolos soberanos, himno, escudo y otros atributos, reduciéndose a un tamaño diminuto y quizá incluso teniendo una nueva capital.

→ *Las probabilidades de que algún territorio ucraniano quede como tierra de nadie están ya al nivel del error estadístico. Ucrania se quedará sin nada, y no sólo los rusos, sino también los amigos ucranianos de ayer de Polonia, Rumanía, Hungría y quién sabe dónde más*.

*Tal vez surja un nuevo engendro en miniatura del vientre del engendro ucraniano. Una especie de Gran Principado Ucraniano o Estados Unidos de Ucrania, formado por tres regiones de la Galitzia. Técnicamente será el mismo muñón ucraniano, pero jurídicamente será una entidad estatal fundamentalmente nueva, también completamente inviable.*

El veredicto al proyecto ucraniano ha sido dictado y su ulterior realización es una cuestión técnica, militar.


----------



## Guaguei (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## rejon (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## bigmaller (6 Ene 2023)

el PIB!!!!!


----------



## Yomateix (6 Ene 2023)

O lo que es lo mismo, reconocen que desde Ucrania mienten y Rusia no está atacando (como si hizo Ucrania nada más comenzar la tregua) como aseguraban....otra cosa es que devuelvan los ataques que reciben que ya sería demasiado absurdo dejarse matar sin hacer nada.


*La ONU dice no observar "combates de importancia" tras la tregua*

La ONU no ha detectado "combates de importancia" en las últimas horas en Ucrania, después de que entrara en vigor la *tregua unilateral de 36 horas* anunciada por Rusia con motivo de la Navidad ortodoxa.



*EEUU anuncia paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania de 3.000 millones*

Estados Unidos anunció este viernes un *nuevo paquete de ayuda militar *para Ucrania por valor de *3.000 millones de dólares*, uno de los mayores destinados a Ucrania hasta la fecha.

La portavoz de la Casa Blanca, *Karine Jean-Pierre*, anunció esta asistencia en una rueda de prensa en la que confirmó que el paquete incluirá *carros blindados*, en concreto vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley.

Asimismo, EEUU enviará al país europeo* minas terrestres antivehículo*s, municiones, misiles de tipo tierra-aire y cañones Howitzer, entre otros.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

⚡La segunda ola de movilización en Rusia llegará después de Navidad. Así lo aseguró la jefa de inteligencia de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Estonia, la coronel Margo Grosberg.

¿Creemos?


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

ROKOT | TORMENTA


En el mundo del ruido informativo somos portavoces de la verdad y la justicia. @AnastasMi




t.me





*Vídeo del 'profeta' Zhirinovski: predicciones que se han hecho realidad,*

Una de las figuras políticas más carismáticas de Rusia, fundador y durante muchos años líder insustituible del Partido Liberal Democrático de Rusia, Vladímir Zhirinovski era conocido no solo por su carácter extravagante, sino también por sus acertadas afirmaciones. Hoy en día, se recuerdan cada vez con más frecuencia frases sobre acontecimientos históricos cruciales que dijo años antes de que tuvieran lugar. Les mostramos algunos de ellos.

Como dicen en Madrid, era un máquina el Vladimir.
====================================
*Vídeo de los músicos de paseo por el centro de Soledar.*
Así te aceptamos las treguas Valodia!








Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me





Wagner hizo un progreso significativo en Soledar. Los chicos nos enviaron este video desde el centro de la ciudad. Esta sección del frente se entrega completamente bajo el control de los "músicos".

Es muy pronto para hablar de la captura de Soledar, los combatientes pidieron no precipitarse con declaraciones victoriosas.

Aunque, si Wagner ya está operando en la ciudad, no cabe duda de la victoria.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Jefe de la diplomacia de la UE sobre la tregua de Navidad propuesta por Rusia: "Esto es hipocresía"

“Cuando el agresor habla de un alto el fuego, creo que todos somos escépticos ante tal hipocresía”, dijo Josep Borrell.

Anteriormente, Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, señaló que “a pesar de la observancia del régimen de alto el fuego por parte del grupo de tropas rusas hoy, 6 de enero, a partir de las 12:00 hora de Moscú, el régimen de Kyiv continuó bombardeando asentamientos y posiciones de Tropas rusas.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Ene 2023)

La criptojudia Cristina Seguí denuncia que Ucrania destruyó a 500 soldados rusos que felicitaban por el móvil a sus familias (así fueron detectados)







www.burbuja.info


----------



## BogadeAriete (6 Ene 2023)

ignorante dijo:


> El eje a destruir es la ignorancia, madre de todos los males. Porque las personas somos mayoritariamente buenas, y unos pocos listillos controlan la difusión intencionada de la ignorancia, empezando por los medios de comunicación y el sistema educativo, para ponernos a su servicio. Uno de sus trucos es que denominan desinformación a muchas cosas que son verdad, y el intercambio de roles entre _buenos_ y _malos_...
> 
> Pero es relativamente fácil detectarlo si se tiene cuidado y se miden la *hipocresía* y el *doble rasero* en su propaganda, imposibles de ocultar.
> 
> Pista: busca en Google "hipocresía occidental".



Ya esta un follachinos con "pero ejque los Europeos somos malos porque colonizamos los paises y los explotamos, ñe ñe ñe... hay que pedir perdon ñe ñe ñe....el mundo es mas que Occidente ñe ñe ñe....es que la cultura china ñe ñe ñe"

El mundo civilizado es Europa Occidente, la democracia, la musica, el arte, salieron de aqui, no de un puto chino mandarín, o un negro en una choza en Burkina Fasso, no faltan TRAIDORES como tu que lo olvida y quieren venderse a los turcochinos....


----------



## vil. (6 Ene 2023)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y quien te crees que metía la droga en el país?
> 
> El lute?
> 
> ...








Sobre Intxaurrondo, el GAL y el "Negocio" de la Heroína en el País Vasco


Como quiera que los chicos del NR-78 y sus juntaletras de pesebre han querido abrir la caja de los truenos, ahí va el boomerang: "Yo transportaba cada semana quince kilos de heroína hasta un punto de la autopista que va desde Bilbao hasta Donostia. Viajaba en un coche que conducía un...




www.burbuja.info





Yo no digo nada, cada uno saque conclusiones...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Ucrania rescinde el acuerdo con Rusia sobre la explotación del sistema de misiles Satán
> El gabinete de Ministros de Ucrania rompió el acuerdo con Rusia sobre la extensión de la vida útil del misil balístico Intercontinental 15p118m ("Satanás"), la decisión se tomó en una reunión el viernes, dijo el representante del gobierno en la Rada Suprema Taras melnichuk.
> 
> 
> ...



Basicamente lo dice por que el SS-18 Satán fué diseñado en tiempos de la URSS por la oficina de diseño Yuzhnoye que estaba basada en Dnipro.

Desconozco que servicios puede haber prestado después del 2014, o incluso antes, de hecho dudo mucho que tuvieran algo que ver ya con el mantenimiento de estos misiles que además van a ser reemplazados por el Sarmat / SS-30 Satán 2.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hace unos meses postee que los Bastardos iban a anular el invierno severo en Ucrania mediante armas escalares, bueno aquí está la prueba:



Cree en cosas muy raras.


----------



## McNulty (6 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de siempre, es lo que parece, Rusia está al límite de sus fuerzas. Terminará recurriendo a sus nukes si no quiere perder la guerra, y aún así tengo mis dudas, porque los ukras no se rendirían por unos nukes en sitios despoblados. Si Rusia prefiere no asumir el coste histórico que supondría ganarla, y prefiere perderla y ser desmembrada pues el proceso durará muchos años.
> 
> Los planes de refuerzo militar de Ucrania para 2023 son de miedo para los rusos. Miles de drones de largo alcance, que en realidad son misiles de largo alcance, blindados de todo tipo, etc. Lo de Engels va a ser cada vez más frecuente.
> 
> En retrospectiva lo del 'general invierno' ha sido nada. Los dos bandos han aguantado las posiciones como han podido, esperando a recuperar fuerzas, pero el tiempo pasa a favor de Ucrania, no de Rusia.



Y lo que predecían los dirigentes rusos de que Europa lo pasaría mal por el tema del suministro, hemos visto que nanai. Ha habido aumento de precios en algunos países y poco más. Nadie se ha muerto de frío ni ha ocurrido el colapso que predecían putin y compañía. Lo único es la inflación en los alimentos, y eso no es solo por la guerra. Los eurócratas por una vez lo han hecho bien en este sentido, hay que reconocerlo, han sido bastante previsores con lo energético y se han blindado ante la dependencia rusa. Otro tema es el largo plazo para la industria europea, sobre todo alemana.

Por lo demás, Rusia sigue sin conseguir la importante plaza de Bahkmut, y a mi juicio sigue mostrando una debilidad ofensiva en el terreno que no es propia de una potencia militar. A estas alturas, y con los refuerzos que han ido recibiendo los rusos en el frente, se debería de haber aplastado easy a la resistencia ucraniana, al menos en pueblos como el citado o Soledar. Que un ejército de mercenarios extranjeros y ucranianos que hace 1 año no sabían disparar un fusil, te estén holdeando el frente de esta manera, yo lo veo muy putapénico la verdad. Quiero creer que la prioridad de Surovikin es tener las mínimas bajas en guerra terrestre, porque sino no me lo explico, salvo que la razón sea la simple incompetencia de las maniobras rusas.

Las élites rusas siguen hablando de que se cumplirán los objetivos de la ''Operación Especial'', sin definir cuales son dichos objetivos, y abusando de demasiada retórica al respecto. Retórica que yo entiendo que es necesaria en una guerra de propaganda para despistar al enemigo, pero a veces esa retórica de ocultar algo que se supone que sabes, puede volverse en tu contra, puesto que la definición siempre gana ante la indefinición. La verdad es que cada vez entiendo más las críticas de Strelkov a como se está llevando todo.


----------



## Guanotopía (6 Ene 2023)

Parece que cayó Soledar









UPDATE: Russia's Wagner Group mercenaries reportedly capture Ukraine's Soledar


ACCORDING to initial reports from Ukraine, Russian forces comprising the Wagner PMC, the 58th Army and units of the 2nd DNR AK have captured Ukraine's




euroweeklynews.com


----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Parece que cayó Soledar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que salaos. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

‍☠ El ejército ucraniano ha subido 7 posiciones en el ranking Global Firepower en comparación con principios de 2022.

Ahora el ejército de Ucrania ocupa el puesto 15.

Es demencial. Ahora faltaba ver el ranking de achatarramiento. Buen sitio es 404 para ser quinqui.



Y otro ranking hermanado al anterior;
Resumiendo los resultados del 2022: las fortunas del escalón más alto del Estado ucraniano. 
La BBC..


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Parece que cayó Soledar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se confirma que las posiciones defensivas ucranianas en Soledar han sido completamente rotas por las unidades de asalto de ChVK Wagner. Las reservas ucranianas que se han desplazado desde otras direcciones como Zaporozia (como la mencionada anteriormente 17ª Brigada de Tanques) no han conseguido solucionar el problema de la brecha abierta entre Soledar-Artemovsk. El mando ucraniano tampoco ha conseguido expulsar a los músicos de la recientemente tomada Yakovlovka, produciéndose una situación que cada vez recuerda más al efecto de flor de Popasna. Considero que el mando ucraniano debería comenzar a plantearse la retirada de Artemovsk porque será una posición prácticamente indefendible tras la pronta caída de Soledar.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

McNulty dijo:


> Y lo que predecían los dirigentes rusos de que Europa lo pasaría mal por el tema del suministro, hemos visto que nanai. Ha habido aumento de precios en algunos países y poco más. Nadie se ha muerto de frío ni ha ocurrido el colapso que predecían putin y compañía. Lo único es la inflación en los alimentos, y eso no es solo por la guerra. Los eurócratas por una vez lo han hecho bien en este sentido, hay que reconocerlo, han sido bastante previsores con lo energético y se han blindado ante la dependencia rusa. Otro tema es el largo plazo para la industria europea, sobre todo alemana.
> 
> Por lo demás, Rusia sigue sin conseguir la importante plaza de Bahkmut, y a mi juicio sigue mostrando una debilidad ofensiva en el terreno que no es propia de una potencia militar. A estas alturas, y con los refuerzos que han ido recibiendo los rusos en el frente, se debería de haber aplastado easy a la resistencia ucraniana, al menos en pueblos como el citado o Soledar. Que un ejército de mercenarios extranjeros y ucranianos que hace 1 año no sabían disparar un fusil, te estén holdeando el frente de esta manera, yo lo veo muy putapénico la verdad. Quiero creer que la prioridad de Surovikin es tener las mínimas bajas en guerra terrestre, porque sino no me lo explico, salvo que la razón sea la simple incompetencia de las maniobras rusas.
> 
> Las élites rusas siguen hablando de que se cumplirán los objetivos de la ''Operación Especial'', sin definir cuales son dichos objetivos, y abusando de demasiada retórica al respecto. Retórica que yo entiendo que es necesaria en una guerra de propaganda para despistar al enemigo, pero a veces esa retórica de ocultar algo que se supone que sabes, puede volverse en tu contra, puesto que la definición siempre gana ante la indefinición. La verdad es que cada vez entiendo más las críticas de Strelkov a como se está llevando todo.



La cosa huele a tragedia rusa. Trato de buscar algún motivo para el optimismo ruso y no encuentro nada. Sólo veo que Ucrania sigue disponiendo de cientos de miles de soldados y cada vez mejor armamento. De Rusia no veo nada que intimide, y probablemente por esto la OTAN cada vez está más envalentonada. La verdad, no veo como Rusia puede revertir la situación.


----------



## ROBOTECH (6 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ya esta un follachinos con "pero ejque los Europeos somos malos porque colonizamos los paises y los explotamos, ñe ñe ñe... hay que pedir perdon ñe ñe ñe....el mundo es mas que Occidente ñe ñe ñe....es que la cultura china ñe ñe ñe"
> 
> El mundo civilizado es Europa Occidente, la democracia, la musica, el arte, salieron de aqui, no de un puto chino mandarín, o un negro en una choza en Burkina Fasso, no faltan TRAIDORES como tu que lo olvida y quieren venderse a los turcochinos....



Los documentos y artefactos arqueológicos de la civilización china temprana muestran una cultura musical bien desarrollada desde la dinastía Zhou (1122 a. C. - 256 d. C.) que marcó la pauta para el desarrollo continuo de la musicología china en las dinastías siguientes. [1] Estos se desarrollaron en una amplia variedad de formas a través de dinastías sucesivas, produciendo la herencia que es parte del panorama cultural chino actual. Las formas tradicionales continuaron evolucionando en los tiempos modernos, y en el transcurso de los últimos siglos se generalizaron formas apropiadas de Occidente. La música china de hoy está arraigada en la historia y es parte de una cultura global.






Una flauta de hueso de 9.000 años de Henan




(click para ver el vídeo en Youtube)


----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


>



Rusia tiene bombas de esaa a patadas.
Si no las usa es por la cantidad de buk y S300 en el terreno. Cuando la ame antiaerea este anulda la luna dejara de ser la referencia como superficie planetaria craterizada. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> *Se perfectamente que a las discográficas les llegan maquetas todos los días... que no tiran a la basura, aunque rechacen el material. Y sabemos por qué...*
> 
> Muchas veces ocurre al revés. De hecho es lo que pasa ahora. Si hay algo que tiene mucho éxito, todos los demás buscan imitarlo, incluso dentro de la propia casa discográfica. Eso es debido a que se busca la familiaridad, que sea nuevo pero a la vez te recuerde a lo que ya has visto y oído. Ocurre en todos los ámbitos. De ahí la obsesión el en pop actual con el patrón melódico que alterna entre la quinta y la tercera nota de una escala mayor siempre comenzando por la quinta, por eso todos los éxitos suenan igual.
> 
> ...



Proteger la propiedad intelectual es muy difícil, sino imposible, si eres un don nadie. Es así de triste.


----------



## piru (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los Wagner están rodeando Bakhmut, los ucras han volado puentes. En el video se observa la iglesia de color blanco en lado izquierdo del video que cojo de referencia para sacar ubicación en maps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso está grabado desde la orilla oeste del río. 
¿El que graba es ukra o ruso?


----------



## Guaguei (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Rusia tiene bombas de esaa a patadas.
> Si no las usa es por la cantidad de buk y S300 en el terreno. *Cuando la ame antiaerea este anulda *la luna dejara de ser la referencia como superficie planetaria craterizada.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Te subrayo el pequeñísimo detalle.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _Es (era) el tenor italiano Mario del Monaco_



Cantando el Nessun Dorma es uno de mis favoritos, casi que el primero:


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Ene 2023)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo más barato para derribar drones, dirigibles y globos, será esto:



No, lo más barato van a ser otros drones y mini SAMs como los que integra la última versión del Pantsir. Además, seguro que ya están en desarrollo otras soluciones mucho más económicas y eficaces como drones más grandes que alberguen mini drones interceptores kamikaces y similares.

De hecho recuerdo haber puesto en el foro el dron que montaba una escopeta Vepr-12.


----------



## zapatitos (6 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Cree en cosas muy raras.




A ver, yo no puedo saber si realmente si se ha conseguido desarrollar tanto como para usarlo para fines militares pero ese tipo de energía ya era conocida en el Siglo XIX gracias a un genio británico que no recuerdo ahora mismo el nombre. 

Oséase que magufería no es, otra cosa es lo que digo que se haya desarrollado para poder usarla, yo ahí ya no llego.

Saludos.


----------



## Honkler (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> ⚡La segunda ola de movilización en Rusia llegará después de Navidad. Así lo aseguró la jefa de inteligencia de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Estonia, la coronel Margo Grosberg.
> 
> ¿Creemos?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318831



Eso es una mujer o está mal redactado?


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

*Técnicamente será el mismo muñón ucraniano, pero jurídicamente será una entidad estatal fundamentalmente nueva, también completamente inviable.*

El veredicto al proyecto ucraniano ha sido dictado y su ulterior realización es una cuestión técnica, militar.

Y, como en el pecado está la penitencia, esperemos que ésta alcance a su promotores, nuestras caquistocracias oXidentales.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Honkler dijo:


> Eso es una mujer o está mal redactado?



Nuevas directivas de la IA: soldado bajo rango (traducir con masculino), soldado de alto rango (traducir con femenino). jaja


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Honkler dijo:


> Eso es una mujer o está mal redactado?



He escrito jefa? Entonces es una ella, elle o ello. No se. Lo he sacado de un periódico serio que no trollea.
En esta noticia puedes ver cómo la señalan en femenino. No soy troll.


https://news.eseuro.com/internacional/1250953.html


----------



## ignorante (6 Ene 2023)

Esos datos que dices no son correctos.

No obstante, en la guerra de Vietnam no andarían muy lejos, pero EEUU fue derrotado


----------



## pamarvilla (6 Ene 2023)

Guerra sin tregua... Grupo Wagner atraviesa las defensas AFU en Soledar... desbandada ucraniana hacia Bakhmut. 
¿Próximo colapso de este sector del frente?


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

*Prigozhin sobre Artemovsk.*
Repasando lo que se ha dicho ya demasiadas veces, pero que muchos se emeñan en no querer escuchar.

Picadora de carne por DIVERSIÓN: Nuestra tarea no es Bajmut en sí, el fundador de Wagner PMC contó sobre la operación

▪ "*Bajmut es una zona grande y bien fortificada con carreteras, suburbios y barreras de agua. El ejército ucraniano está bien preparado y ofrece una resistencia decente"*, dijo Prigozhin.

▪ "*Nuestro objetivo no es Bajmut en sí, sino la destrucción del ejército ucraniano y la reducción de su potencial de combate*, lo cual es extremadamente positivo en otras direcciones, por lo que esta operación se ha denominado la picadora de carne de Bajmut.

▪ En este sentido, no corras delante de la locomotora; te haremos saber que la felicidad ama el silencio.
========================================================
*Sobre la formación de cuerpos de ejército dentro de la AFU*

Los expertos militares dicen que el equipo pesado asignado desde principios de diciembre por la OTAN (vehículos de combate de infantería de los Estados Unidos y Alemania, vehículos blindados pesados de ruedas de Francia, artillería de Italia, etc.) están siendo utilizados por 3 (!) Cuerpos de ejército de *75.000 personas, que las FFAA de Ucrania planean crear para la primavera* de este año. De ellos, 15.000 personas están formadas por la Unión Europea y al menos 10.000 por Gran Bretaña ...

Y hay muchas razones para creer que las FFAA de Ucrania *se están mudando a una nueva organización*. Antes de esto, *la unidad de combate principal era una brigada de una organización muy condicional, que incluía de 3 a 5 e incluso 6 batallones de infantería, de los cuales 3 eran de tiempo completo, y el resto estaba adjunto, la mayoría de las veces de la defensa.* Al mismo tiempo, las brigadas de formación tardía (después de agosto de 2022) a menudo no tenían sus propios batallones de tanques y artillería muy limitada, siendo, de hecho, infantería. Su dirección general se limitó a la sede de las direcciones a las que fueron trasladados. Por un lado, esto hizo posible maniobrar rápidamente las fuerzas, transfiriéndolas de una dirección o sector amenazante del frente a otro, creando la densidad necesaria de tropas, especialmente en defensa. Pero el reverso de la moneda era la poca capacidad de control de tales "placeres" de brigadas, su baja interacción entre sí, especialmente en la ofensiva, así como las grandes pérdidas, ya que el comando no pensaba mucho en salvar al personal, que existía, por así decirlo, separado del control de combate, siendo en realidad una "herramienta". Bajo esta organización, el cuerpo actuaba como unidades administrativas, formando y entrenando reservas. Esta organización mostró su efectividad en defensa, pero resultó ser ineficaz en la ofensiva, lo que se demostró a principios de septiembre-noviembre, cuando, teniendo una superioridad triple y, a veces, 7 veces sobre el enemigo, los grupos que avanzaban de las FFAA de Ucrania, de hecho, solo "hicieron retroceder" a las tropas rusas, sin llevar a cabo ninguna, algunas operaciones a gran escala para romper el frente y el cerco, lo que permitió al comando ruso retirar las tropas a tiempo.

Y ahora, aparentemente, *el comando de las FFAA de Ucrania decidió pasar a la formación de formaciones de combate de pleno derecho: cuerpos. *Esto debería aumentar sus capacidades de combate, especialmente en la ofensiva, ya que hará que el comando y el control de combate sean más flexibles, y la formación en sí, las partes incluidas en el cuerpo, más coordinadas y manejables. De hecho, hay una consolidación organizativa de las FFAA de Ucrania, lo que indica que en 10 meses se ha acumulado un gran grupo de líderes militares con experiencia en combate que pueden administrar tales formaciones, así como también se ha adquirido experiencia para administrar tales formaciones. La formación de nuevos cuerpos en la nueva organización atestigua la preparación para una campaña ofensiva en la primavera de 2023.

Se espera una inminente reorganización del ejército ucraniano al reducir el número de divisiones de artillería antitanque y reactiva (PTADn y READn) dentro de las brigadas de AFU. El personal de las PTADN y READN disueltas, principalmente oficiales, será enviado a la base del 239o Campo de Armas Combinadas en Novomoskovsk en el óblast de Dnipropetrovsk (in/hr A1363).

*¿Dónde se desplegarán?*

El Coronel Kokorev, subcomandante del comando unido "Este" (A1314), ordenó al estado mayor de los PTADN abolidos y READN de las brigadas 53, 54, 92, 93 y los destacamentos 17 de la AFU (in/hr A1302, A0501, A3283, A0536, A0693) que lleguen al polígono 239 antes de las 10.00 del 8 de enero.
En 10 días, las unidades disueltas se unirán al recién establecido 10º Cuerpo de Ejército (AK) en la región de *Dnipropetrovs**k.* Algunos serán repoblados con personal movilizado y enviados de regreso a la línea del frente en brigadas regulares.
El Cuerpo de Ejército que se formará consistirá en varias unidades de las *direcciones Soledar y Starobel*, retiradas para ser reequipadas o disueltas como PTADN y READN. El 10 AK recibirá las armas y equipos occidentales más recientes.

*¿ Qué más está planeando la AFU?*

El 10º Cuerpo de Ejército no es la única formación táctica que se está creando. Según el canal Finder ZVI, hay planes para crear otro AK en la región de Poltava basado en nuevas formaciones dentro de la AFU.

En particular, se están formando 4 nuevas brigadas en la región de Poltava: la brigada 116 en Oposhna, la 117 en Matveevka y el regimiento 118 en Golovach, así como el regimiento de marines 34 en Komsomolsk y el batallón logístico 229 en Matyaschivka. Los oficiales son entrenados en el centro de entrenamiento 179 en Poltava.

Se incluirán 3 provincias en el área de responsabilidad del AK. Ahora los hombres movilizados están siendo entrenados y se están instalando en hoteles e instalaciones de infraestructura civil en las principales ciudades.

Este AK también se suministrará con armamento de suministros occidentales extremos. Probablemente, un convoy de vehículos blindados de transporte de personal Kirpi turcos que llegan a Ucrania será entregado a los marines de la brigada 34 de AFU.

* Las reformas en curso en la AFU están diseñadas para facilitar las actividades de las formaciones tácticas en áreas operativas. La creación de dos cuerpos pone a prueba el sistema de comando y control del campo de batalla estadounidense.*

Si el plan se implementa con éxito en las filas del ejército ucraniano, aumentará la velocidad de toma de ciertas decisiones, cada cuerpo tendrá unidades estructurales de aviación de ataque (bases en Mirgorod y Dolhintsevo) y se ampliarán los poderes de los comandantes.


----------



## Rabino Arana (6 Ene 2023)

vil. dijo:


> Sobre Intxaurrondo, el GAL y el "Negocio" de la Heroína en el País Vasco
> 
> 
> Como quiera que los chicos del NR-78 y sus juntaletras de pesebre han querido abrir la caja de los truenos, ahí va el boomerang: "Yo transportaba cada semana quince kilos de heroína hasta un punto de la autopista que va desde Bilbao hasta Donostia. Viajaba en un coche que conducía un...
> ...



Quien quiera profundizar busque las declaraciones del General de la Guardia Civil Pedro Catalán sobre Intxaurrondo y también el teniente coronel Quintero y su descubrimiento de la relación con los capos gallegos.

Perdón por salirme del tema.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

Joe Biden ha confirmado que EE. UU. ya no considera a Juan Guaidó como presidente de Venezuela.

Ahora es solo Juan.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> ⚡La segunda ola de movilización en Rusia llegará después de Navidad. Así lo aseguró la jefa de inteligencia de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Estonia, la coronel Margo Grosberg.
> 
> ¿Creemos?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318831



Si la inteligencia británica es patética la Estonia ya ni te cuento.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> ⚡La segunda ola de movilización en Rusia llegará después de Navidad. Así lo aseguró la jefa de inteligencia de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Estonia, la coronel Margo Grosberg.
> 
> ¿Creemos?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318831



El coronel tiene cara de no tener nada claro. Ni siquiera de si se salvará de la desnazificación que están provocando, como buenos masocas que demuestran ser.


----------



## _LoKy_ (6 Ene 2023)

⚡ Ahora se informa de que las AFU han comenzado a retirar reservas de Bakhmut y enviarlas a la frontera con Bielorrusia.






Командование украинских бандерлогов снимает.. | РНЕ Ростовская Региональная Организация | VK


Командование украинских бандерлогов снимает резервные части с разных направлений и спешно отправляет на границу с Белоруссией. Скоро будет битва резер




vk.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ene 2023)

ALCOY dijo:


> qué bueno!!!


----------



## ignorante (6 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ya esta un follachinos con "pero ejque los Europeos somos malos porque colonizamos los paises y los explotamos, ñe ñe ñe... hay que pedir perdon ñe ñe ñe....el mundo es mas que Occidente ñe ñe ñe....es que la cultura china ñe ñe ñe"
> 
> El mundo civilizado es Europa Occidente, la democracia, la musica, el arte, salieron de aqui, no de un puto chino mandarín, o un negro en una choza en Burkina Fasso, no faltan TRAIDORES como tu que lo olvida y quieren venderse a los turcochinos....



Todo eso lo dices tú, yo no he mencionado absolutamente nada de europeos ni colonialismo ni de "civilización".

Veo que lo tuyo no es la ignorancia, sino la imbecilidad. Mi mensaje estaba dirigido a los idiotas, no sirve con los imbéciles:









Teoría de la expansión exponencial de la idiotez


Cuesta asimilar el grado de estulticia que en los últimos tiempos toma forma de decisiones políticas o repercusiones mediáticas que condicionan y afectan al devenir vital amenazando nuestro esquema e derechos y libertades públicas,




3tde.es


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Jefe de la diplomacia de la UE sobre la tregua de Navidad propuesta por Rusia: "Esto es hipocresía"
> 
> “Cuando el agresor habla de un alto el fuego, creo que todos somos escépticos ante tal hipocresía”, dijo Josep Borrell.
> 
> Anteriormente, Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, señaló que “a pesar de la observancia del régimen de alto el fuego por parte del grupo de tropas rusas hoy, 6 de enero, a partir de las 12:00 hora de Moscú, el régimen de Kyiv continuó bombardeando asentamientos y posiciones de Tropas rusas.



Lo de la cupula del Kremlin es patético , o sea decretan una tregua para que Occidente los vea como buenos chicos, consecuencia occidente los seguirá viendo como los malos y lo peor de lo peor, además los nazis ahora bombardean a los rusos con más ganas, es alucinante, que Dios les conserve la vista.


----------



## NPI (6 Ene 2023)

Rabino Arana dijo:


> Quien quiera profundizar busque las declaraciones del General de la Guardia Civil Pedro Catalán sobre Intxaurrondo y también el teniente coronel Quintero y su descubrimiento de la relación con los capos gallegos.
> 
> Perdón por salirme del tema.



Pregunté más a la CIA, la DEA, EEUU, Afganistán, Gobierno de la época (España), Guardia Civil.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Jefe de la diplomacia de la UE sobre la tregua de Navidad propuesta por Rusia: "Esto es hipocresía"
> 
> “Cuando el agresor habla de un alto el fuego, creo que todos somos escépticos ante tal hipocresía”, dijo Josep Borrell.
> 
> Anteriormente, Igor Konashenkov, portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, señaló que “a pesar de la observancia del régimen de alto el fuego por parte del grupo de tropas rusas hoy, 6 de enero, a partir de las 12:00 hora de Moscú, el régimen de Kyiv continuó bombardeando asentamientos y posiciones de Tropas rusas.



Vendería el alma de SancHez con tal de conocer qué secretos guarda la CIA sobre el insigne diplomático belicista que hace de él un chihuahua lame lo que le manden.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡ Ahora se informa de que las AFU han comenzado a retirar reservas de Bakhmut y enviarlas a la frontera con Bielorrusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hacen eso es que ya la Dan por perdida, temen un ataque desde Bielorrusia, por una vez esta finta si es inteligente.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> He escrito jefa? Entonces es una ella, elle o ello. No se. Lo he sacado de un periódico serio que no trollea.
> En esta noticia puedes ver cómo la señalan en femenino. No soy troll.
> 
> 
> https://news.eseuro.com/internacional/1250953.html



Link Estonian intelligence: Russia never stopped mobilization drive
Si traduces con Google la trata en femenino, en las lengua estás rusas los géneros tienen incluso neutro. Es un trans, y sino porque se trata en femenino? un androide que se lleva de moda.


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

Parece que como siempre graciosamente denominó @clapham5 los 100 años de Soledar llegan a su fin.

*Las tropas rusas entran en el centro de Soledar*

Ocupan la zona residencial desde calle Cosmonautas a calle Telman, así como la mitad de la céntrica calle Oktyabrskaya. El enemigo se retira al norte de la ciudad hacia los baluartes en la zona de Yurchina Gora.

El objetivo principal de las tropas rusas en este momento es cortar la ruta de suministro para la agrupación enemiga en Soledar, cercar a las unidades enemigas restantes sin apoyo y finalmente destruirlas.

Dos batallones de la 61ª Brigada del Ejército de Ucrania fueron destruidos cerca de Soledar.

Simultáneamente con los informes de una ofensiva rusa exitosa en Soledar, aparecieron informes de combatientes desaparecidos de los batallones 100 y 101 de la Brigada 61 en grupos temáticos que unen a familiares de militares ucranianos. Fuentes rusas contaron alrededor de 40 informes de esos militantes de AFU desaparecidos cerca de Soledar solo. Los que no han llamado a sus familiares en los últimos días...

Sigue siendo un misterio cuántos militantes de las AFU murieron en total, pero estamos hablando de cientos de muertos y heridos. Por lo tanto, es seguro decir que los dos batallones de la 61ª Brigada AFU ya no existen.

Estos hombres murieron (probablemente) por Zelensky, Biden y Stoltenberg.

*Los medios y mapas ucranianos confirman el gran avance de las tropas rusas en Soledar*

Mapa en el enlace
t.me/c/s/1241461352/90956

1. Las unidades de PMC Wagner tomaron el control de Bajmutskoye y avanzaron significativamente hacia el centro de Soledar.

2. Debido a los avances en los flancos, las FFAA de Ucrania tienen que nivelar la línea de defensa y retirarse de varias posiciones... - admiten los recursos de la propaganda ucraniana.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> ‍☠ El ejército ucraniano ha subido 7 posiciones en el ranking Global Firepower en comparación con principios de 2022.
> 
> Ahora el ejército de Ucrania ocupa el puesto 15.
> 
> ...



Están gastando una pasta los satánicos en pagar a sus empleados ukronazis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ene 2023)

HAN LLEGADO LOS REYES

*More Than $3 Billion in Additional Security Assistance for Ukraine*
Jan. 6, 2023 |
Today, the Department of Defense (DoD) announces the Biden Administration’s commitment of $3.075 billion in additional security assistance for Ukraine. This includes the authorization of a Presidential Drawdown of security assistance valued at up to $2.85 billion to meet Ukraine’s critical security and defense needs, as well as the Department of State’s announcement of $225 million in Foreign Military Financing to contribute to the long-term capacity and modernization of Ukraine’s military. 
The Presidential Drawdown is the twenty-ninth such drawdown of equipment from DoD inventories for Ukraine that the Biden Administration has authorized since August 2021. Capabilities in this package include:

50 Bradley infantry fighting vehicles with 500 TOW anti-tank missiles and 250,000 rounds of 25mm ammunition;
100 M113 Armored Personnel Carriers;
55 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected Vehicles (MRAPs);
138 High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles (HMMWVs);
18 155mm self-propelled Howitzers and 18 ammunition support vehicles;
70,000 155mm artillery rounds; 
500 precision-guided 155mm artillery rounds;
1,200 155mm rounds of Remote Anti-Armor Mine (RAAM) Systems;
36 105mm towed Howitzers and 95,000 105mm artillery rounds;
10,000 120mm mortar rounds;
Additional ammunition for High Mobility Artillery Rocket Systems (HIMARS);
RIM-7 missiles for air defense;
4,000 Zuni aircraft rockets; 
Approximately 2,000 anti-armor rockets;
Sniper rifles, machine guns, and ammunition for grenade launchers and small arms;
Claymore anti-personnel munitions;
Night vision devices and optics;
Spare parts and other field equipment. 
The Bradley infantry fighting vehicles and other armored vehicles and artillery systems will complement the recent commitment of combat vehicles to Ukraine by Germany and France. DoD also welcomes Germany’s commitment to join the United States in supporting Ukraine’s urgent requirement for air defense capabilities by also supplying one Patriot air defense battery to Ukraine. 
The Biden Administration will continue to encourage Allies and partners to make additional donations of air defense systems, artillery, combat vehicles, and other critical capabilities to support Ukraine in defense of its sovereignty and territorial integrity for as long as it takes. Toward that end, the Department of State also announced today $682 million in additional Foreign Military Financing to incentivize and backfill donations of military equipment to Ukraine by Allies and partners.
In total, the United States has committed more than $24.9 billion in security assistance to Ukraine since the beginning of the Biden Administration. Since 2014, the United States has committed more than $27 billion in security assistance to Ukraine and more than $24.2 billion since the beginning of Russia’s unprovoked and brutal invasion on February 24.


----------



## Snowball (6 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> La cosa huele a tragedia rusa. Trato de buscar algún motivo para el optimismo ruso y no encuentro nada. Sólo veo que Ucrania sigue disponiendo de cientos de miles de soldados y *cada vez mejor armamento*. De Rusia no veo nada que intimide, y probablemente por esto la OTAN cada vez está más envalentonada. La verdad, no veo como Rusia puede revertir la situación.



Yo sigo sin ver carros de combate,helicópteros y aviones...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> Parece que como siempre graciosamente denominó @clapham5 los 100 años de Soledar llegan a su fin.
> 
> *Las tropas rusas entran en el centro de Soledar*
> 
> ...



Y por un algoritmo de combate que falla más que Microsoft…que ya es decir. Hace mucho que la OTAN usa IA para las operaciones de combate…y fallan más que una escopeta de feria, como se vio en Afganistán, Siria y ahora en Ucrania…


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)

Los ucronazis se baten en retirada


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

InfoDefenseESPAÑOL


InfoDefense es un grupo de voluntarios de todas las partes del mundo. Estamos diciendo la verdad sobre la que la mayoría de los medios prefieren guardar silencio. Más de 20 canales en diferentes idiomas. La lista: @InfoDefALL @InfoDefenseMailBot




t.me




*H**ay colas en Moscú, y no nos importan las sanciones Largas colas se forman estos días en Moscú, San Petersburgo y otras ciudades rusas.*

Los rusos aprovechan las largas vacaciones en su beneficio: no hacen colas en las secciones de vino y vodka de los supermercados, como quieren hacer creer los occidentales criados en el estereotipo adicto a occidente

Se han formado enormes colas en la Galería Tretiakov, el Hermitage, el Museo Pushkin y museos históricos de varias ciudades.

Los rusos intentan aprovechar las fiestas navideñas para familiarizar a sus hijos con la historia, la cultura y el arte de nuestra patria.

Los teatros también están llenos de gente: ¡nadie ha abolido la cultura en Rusia!


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Este libro de la agenda 2030 que he visto tiene tela.








NANO-CHIPS 2030


In this book, a global team of experts from academia, research institutes and industry presents their vision on how new nano-chip architectures will enable the performance and energy efficiency needed for AI-driven advancements in autonomous mobility, healthcare, and man-machine cooperation...



books.google.es





Hace poco que se ha publicado.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Este libro de la agenda 2030 que he visto tiene tela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien que sepa del tema que investigue, me ha parecido curioso.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ene 2023)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hace 10 días, por la cuenta del Báltico rondaban las temperaturas entre -4 y -10ºC, y días después subió significativamente y de deshizo el hielo, también en países como Polonia.
> 
> Pero hoy ya vuelven a bajar, ahora mismo* -8 en Tallin, y -13 de mínima*:
> 
> ...



Bueno, ya comenté que el ascenso de temperaturas se debía a las abundantes manchas solares y así es. Lo que sucede es complejo pero intentaré explicarlo. Estas manchas generan flujos desde el Sol, tanto radiaciones y viento solar desde suave a fuerte, como eyecciones de masa coronal. Éstas provocan disrupciones en el campo magnético terrestre y se generan 'huecos'. Por ellos entran las radiaciones cósmicas y estas producen nubes. Las nubes tapan el Sol, y de esta forma, los días soleados son cálidos, pero cuando se generan nubes (se nota más en latitudes altas) sobreviene el frío. Es un ciclo recurrente.


----------



## porconsiguiente (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Lo de la cupula del Kremlin es patético , o sea decretan una tregua para que Occidente los vea como buenos chicos, consecuencia occidente los seguirá viendo como los malos y lo peor de lo peor, además los nazis ahora bombardean a los rusos con más ganas, es alucinante, que Dios les conserve la vista.



No sólo está mirando occidente, también está mirando Sudamérica, África, China, India, sudeste asiático, oriente medio. Las noticias de la tregua, en Bangkok, Luanda, Sao paulo, Ciudad del cabo, Bombay o Pekín, seguro que calan en la población convirtiendo a los rusos en chicos buenos y miran a los nazis como los chicos malos.


----------



## Besarionis (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Además no se han olvidado de esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318607



Deberían ponerle cadenas.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2023)

“No puede haber nazismo en Ucrania porque Zelenskiy es judío”.


Ucranianos viendo el discurso de Año Nuevo de Zelenskiy:


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

El 4 de enero de 1992, hace 31 años, el presidente de Ucrania Leonid Kravchuk dio un ultimátum a los marineros de la Flota del Mar Negro estacionados en Crimea (y por lo tanto en el territorio del nuevo estado ucraniano independiente), ordenándoles jurar lealtad a Ucrania con sus barcos.

El almirante Igor Kasatanov ( foto), quien entonces comandaba la Flota, se opuso firmemente pero no recibió apoyo de Moscú. Reúne a una asamblea representativa de marineros de la flota de todos los rangos y todas las especialidades. Esta asamblea tomó la decisión por mayoría de no jurar lealtad a Ucrania y por el contrario afirmar su lealtad a Moscú.

De lo contrario, la mayor parte de la Flota habría quedado bajo control ucraniano y la presencia rusa en el Mar Negro se habría vuelto marginal (o casi inexistente).



La fábrica de héroes rusos no tiene fin. Lo malo es que no tampoco faltan los traidores tipo Yeltsines o Gorbachoves.


----------



## Curroesteja (6 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ya esta un follachinos con "pero ejque los Europeos somos malos porque colonizamos los paises y los explotamos, ñe ñe ñe... hay que pedir perdon ñe ñe ñe....el mundo es mas que Occidente ñe ñe ñe....es que la cultura china ñe ñe ñe"
> 
> El mundo civilizado es Europa Occidente, la democracia, la musica, el arte, salieron de aqui, no de un puto chino mandarín, o un negro en una choza en Burkina Fasso, no faltan TRAIDORES como tu que lo olvida y quieren venderse a los turcochinos....



Advierte que no te gusta el jazz y que el hecho de que los chinos inventaran el papel no les dió ninguna ventaja sobre los europeos.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Este libro de la agenda 2030 que he visto tiene tela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí hay valor, alguien que traduzca alguna página. El nombre de la portada es nano chips 2030. Aquí hay oro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ene 2023)

1º dia de la invasion,


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Ene 2023)

1º dia de la invasion


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aquí hay valor, alguien que traduzca alguna página. El nombre de la portada es nano chips 2030. Aquí hay oro.



Yo no tengo nada que ver con esta gente, es en inglés y el libro vale 110 dólares. Aquí hay material.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

Va siendo hora de hacer desfilar a los nazis capturados en el frente por la Plaza Roja de Moscú



Y pasar después las máquinas de limpieza para desinfectarla.
Si, de paso, le meten por el culo uno de los mástiles a Cerdenski, ya perfecto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)

piru dijo:


> Eso está grabado desde la orilla oeste del río.
> ¿El que graba es ukra o ruso?



Desconozco quien lo graba, pero el que pone el twit es prorruso.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ya esta un follachinos con "pero ejque los Europeos somos malos porque colonizamos los paises y los explotamos, ñe ñe ñe... hay que pedir perdon ñe ñe ñe....el mundo es mas que Occidente ñe ñe ñe....es que la cultura china ñe ñe ñe"
> 
> El mundo civilizado es Europa Occidente, la democracia, la musica, el arte, salieron de aqui, no de un puto chino mandarín, o un negro en una choza en Burkina Fasso, no faltan TRAIDORES como tu que lo olvida y quieren venderse a los turcochinos....



Sí y no. Se te olvida quien pagó la cuenta en esta historia, amén de las preopias masas muertas de hambre europeas. Un consejo es que estudies un poco y dejes de mirar el ombligo oXidental, entre otras cosas, porque nos acaban de tirar al basurero de la Historia tus queridos anglos, líderes de Europa a chantajazo limpio y a ocupación militar a lo fino, pero con navaja en el bolsillo.
En cuanto a traidores, repasa la Historia y te podrás ciscar en tu admirado generalito y su venta de tu patria a USA a cambio de un puesto vitalicio en la administración imperial .
Con salud disfrutes en el ignore por racista y por nazi.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Snowball dijo:


> Yo sigo sin ver carros de combate,helicópteros y aviones...



Tienen de todo eso. Pero si te refieres a versiones modernas OTAN, dado que Ucrania tiene muchísima mejor inteligencia que Rusia el día que los tengan llegan a Moscú. 

Rusia debería dejar la frontera con Polonia asolada. Entra todo como quiere la OTAN.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2023)

18:00h hora de Ucraina

1: *Se informa que la AFU ha comenzado a retirar reservas de Bakhmut y enviarlas a la frontera con Bielorrusia. 

2. El pueblo de Krasnaya Gora entre Bakhmut y Soledar ha sido completamente abandonado por las AFU, un mensaje de los residentes locales. La ofensiva continúa, parece que el frente se ha derrumbado y las cosas están muy deplorables. 


*


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 18:00h hora de Ucraina
> 
> 1: *Se informa que la AFU ha comenzado a retirar reservas de Bakhmut y enviarlas a la frontera con Bielorrusia.
> 
> ...



Si se confirma es el primer éxito de Rusia en meses. A ver si esta vez logran consolidar el terreno ganado. Significativo que manden las tropas a Bielorrusia.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Ene 2023)

InfoDefenseESPAÑOL


InfoDefense es un grupo de voluntarios de todas las partes del mundo. Estamos diciendo la verdad sobre la que la mayoría de los medios prefieren guardar silencio. Más de 20 canales en diferentes idiomas. La lista: @InfoDefALL @InfoDefenseMailBot




t.me




*H**ay colas en Moscú, y no nos importan las sanciones Largas colas se forman estos días en Moscú, San Petersburgo y otras ciudades rusas.*

Los rusos aprovechan las largas vacaciones en su beneficio: no hacen colas en las secciones de vino y vodka de los supermercados, como quieren hacer creer los occidentales criados en el estereotipo adicto a occidente

Se han formado enormes colas en la Galería Tretiakov, el Hermitage, el Museo Pushkin y museos históricos de varias ciudades.

Los rusos intentan aprovechar las fiestas navideñas para familiarizar a sus hijos con la historia, la cultura y el arte de nuestra patria.

Los teatros también están llenos de gente: ¡nadie ha abolido la cultura en Rusia!
[/QUOTE]


Y además hay que aprovechar...porque ahora dejarán viajar a los chinos, y Moscú será un infierno para visitar ciertos sitios.
Personalmente he ido solo 3 veces al Teatro Bolshoi en un lustro...y las tres en 2020, porque no había chinos copando todas las entradas.

Esto me temo que se ha terminado, y millones de chinos van a inundar las ciudades rusas, sobre todo Vladivostok, Novosibirsk, Moscú y San Petersburgo. Lo cuál será bueno para el turismo, pero para los que vivimos aquí será peor


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El mundo civilizado es Europa Occidente, la democracia, la musica, el arte, salieron de aquí.........................



¿En serio? Soy Europeo, pero no podemos ser muy optimistas, últimamente siento hasta vergüenza. No digas bobadas. Lo llaman democracia y no lo es.


----------



## manodura79 (6 Ene 2023)

McNulty dijo:


> Y lo que predecían los dirigentes rusos de que Europa lo pasaría mal por el tema del suministro, hemos visto que nanai. Ha habido aumento de precios en algunos países y poco más. Nadie se ha muerto de frío ni ha ocurrido el colapso que predecían putin y compañía. Lo único es la inflación en los alimentos, y eso no es solo por la guerra. Los eurócratas por una vez lo han hecho bien en este sentido, hay que reconocerlo, han sido bastante previsores con lo energético y se han blindado ante la dependencia rusa. Otro tema es el largo plazo para la industria europea, sobre todo alemana.
> 
> Por lo demás, Rusia sigue sin conseguir la importante plaza de Bahkmut, y a mi juicio sigue mostrando una debilidad ofensiva en el terreno que no es propia de una potencia militar. A estas alturas, y con los refuerzos que han ido recibiendo los rusos en el frente, se debería de haber aplastado easy a la resistencia ucraniana, al menos en pueblos como el citado o Soledar. Que un ejército de mercenarios extranjeros y ucranianos que hace 1 año no sabían disparar un fusil, te estén holdeando el frente de esta manera, yo lo veo muy putapénico la verdad. Quiero creer que la prioridad de Surovikin es tener las mínimas bajas en guerra terrestre, porque sino no me lo explico, salvo que la razón sea la simple incompetencia de las maniobras rusas.
> 
> Las élites rusas siguen hablando de que se cumplirán los objetivos de la ''Operación Especial'', sin definir cuales son dichos objetivos, y abusando de demasiada retórica al respecto. Retórica que yo entiendo que es necesaria en una guerra de propaganda para despistar al enemigo, pero a veces esa retórica de ocultar algo que se supone que sabes, puede volverse en tu contra, puesto que la definición siempre gana ante la indefinición. La verdad es que cada vez entiendo más las críticas de Strelkov a como se está llevando todo.



Es que la retórica va por un lado y la realidad por otro. El discurso de tomar Kiev en tres días se ha demostrado ser un farol por lo que ahora vemos el golpe de realidad. Una realidad en la que Rusia pretende ganar la guerra sin declarar la guerra, ni siquiera usa la palabra guerra. Es como querer hacer una tortilla sin romper huevos. 
En ese escenario todos los discursos anteriores quedan obsoletos. No nos moriremos ni de frío ni habrá desabastecimiento...de momento. 
El final de todo este sainete veremos cuál es pero aventurarse a pronosticar un final con la falta de información que tenemos sería improdente. 
Por suerte ya tenemos una experiencia cercana de la deriva que pueden tomar los acontecimientos. Recuerden lo que se decía en febrero de 2020 y lo que terminó pasando. Todo está en que le suelten la cadena a la peña y todo dios a arrasar con el papel higiénico. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

He traducido una página y he sacado esto. Tpoco parece que haya nada interesante.
G.Wetzstein

experiencias compartidas de computación en la nube

CPU, GPU IPU, DPU?

compresión. transmisión

sensores e imágenes visión artificial comprensión de la escena

cámaras de realidad virtual

fotónica/guías de ondas percepción humana

pantallas: visuales, auditivas.

vestibular, háptico,...

⚫ HCI

⚫aplicaciones

Fig. 25.1 Descripción general de los componentes de los sistemas AR/VR. Desde procesadores dedicados para aplicaciones específicas hasta micropantallas, guías de ondas fotónicas, cámaras de 360°, novedosos servicios en la nube y nuevos enfoques para la visión por computadora y la interacción hombre-computadora, el diseño del sistema AR/VR incluye una plétora de aspectos que juntos definen la experiencia del usuario. Partes de esta imagen se reproducen del material promocional de Microsoft y Facebook.

prueba de Turing visual antes mencionada para pantallas con factores de forma portátiles. En las siguientes secciones, describimos los desafíos y las soluciones para la representación y la percepción, las visualizaciones cercanas al ojo, el seguimiento y la captura y edición de contenido cinematográfico de realidad virtual. La Figura 25.1 muestra una ilustración que describe los muchos componentes que deben tenerse en cuenta para diseñar un sistema VR/AR.

25.1 Pantallas cercanas al ojo

25.1.1 Representación y visualización foveada

Cada uno de nuestros ojos tiene un campo de visión de unos 150 x 135 grados en horizontal y vertical, respectivamente. Diseñar una pantalla que proporcione resolución retinal, es decir, unos 60 píxeles por grado de ángulo visual, requeriría unos 9000 × 8100 píxeles por ojo para lograr una visión de 20/20. Procesar esta enorme cantidad de datos visuales a 90-120 fotogramas por segundo es un gran desafío para cualquier unidad de procesamiento de gráficos (GPU). Además, estos datos también deben transmitirse a la pantalla montada en la cabeza y mostrarse allí. Para abordar algunos de los desafíos asociados con el renderizado de alta resolución en AR/VR, podemos aprovechar algunas de las limitaciones del sistema visual humano (HVS). Sabemos que la agudeza visual del HVS es mayor en la fóvea que en la periferia del campo visual. Con la tecnología de seguimiento ocular, podemos determinar fácilmente dónde se fija el usuario y renderizar de forma adaptativa imágenes de resolución variable, una técnica conocida como renderizado foveado. Debido al gran campo de visión


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> "Joker DNR" pone al día amablemente a t.me/JokerDPR sobre un problema de larga duración.
> 
> Lo siento, pero estoy a punto de decir palabrotas. Soldados y oficiales de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas que aún usáis el mensajero WhatsApp en el frente sois gilipollas. Imbéciles sin formación. Te las arreglas para usarlo en primera línea sabiendo que lo leen los enemigos en línea. Estoy harto de leer su correspondencia en los informes ucranianos. También consigues describir exactamente dónde colocar el equipo militar, quién tiene pérdidas y quién tiene planes. No entiendo qué te impide al menos instalar Telegram.
> 
> ...



Se deberían requisar todo tipo de aparatos con capacidad de acceso a Internet a los soldados, pero no solo cuando acceden a la zona de guerra, también a los centros de formación. Y que se dispongan líneas seguras en cada lugar para que puedan comunicarse con sus familiares, pero eso solo en los centros de formación (y me parece ya un exceso). En la zona de guerra cero dispositivos personales con acceso a Internet. No entiendo como un peligro tan obvio no se ha previsto. Peor, no entiendo como teniendo duros ejemplos de las consecuencias, se sigue permitiendo su uso ¿estamos locos?


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> Se confirma que las posiciones defensivas ucranianas en Soledar han sido completamente rotas por las unidades de asalto de ChVK Wagner. Las reservas ucranianas que se han desplazado desde otras direcciones como Zaporozia (como la mencionada anteriormente 17ª Brigada de Tanques) no han conseguido solucionar el problema de la brecha abierta entre Soledar-Artemovsk. El mando ucraniano tampoco ha conseguido expulsar a los músicos de la recientemente tomada Yakovlovka, produciéndose una situación que cada vez recuerda más al efecto de flor de Popasna. Considero que el mando ucraniano debería comenzar a plantearse la retirada de Artemovsk porque será una posición prácticamente indefendible tras la pronta caída de Soledar.



Lo ideal sería que, cumpliendo a rajatabla las órdenes del Pentágono, prosiguiera la carnicería en Artemivsk. Es la guerra.


----------



## la mano negra (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Están gastando una pasta los satánicos en pagar a sus empleados ukronazis.



Muy buena apreciación . Los satánicos se están arruinando en esta guerra . Es descomunal el daño económico que están sufriendo . Para ilustrar el daño nada mejor que referir el daño tan terrible que está sufriendo la Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo de Estados Unidos.
https://i.redd.it/58mp6ds3yfaa1.png


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me




*Vídeo de gusanos haciendo sus cosas de nazis por Artemovsk*. Espero que el krama les convierta en lo único en que pueden ser útiles a la humanidad: Como abono de tierras en el Donbass.
========================








Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me




*Vídeo de músicos follándose a un piloto de su-25* (y al avión, pero qué culpa tiene éste). En la misma batalla.
"Vamos hermano!Vamos!"
Los soldados del "Wagner" derribaron Su-25 ucranianos de MANPADS cerca de Bajmut.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)

Evidentemente


----------



## coscorron (6 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> Se confirma que las posiciones defensivas ucranianas en Soledar han sido completamente rotas por las unidades de asalto de ChVK Wagner. Las reservas ucranianas que se han desplazado desde otras direcciones como Zaporozia (como la mencionada anteriormente 17ª Brigada de Tanques) no han conseguido solucionar el problema de la brecha abierta entre Soledar-Artemovsk. El mando ucraniano tampoco ha conseguido expulsar a los músicos de la recientemente tomada Yakovlovka, produciéndose una situación que cada vez recuerda más al efecto de flor de Popasna. Considero que el mando ucraniano debería comenzar a plantearse la retirada de Artemovsk porque será una posición prácticamente indefendible tras la pronta caída de Soledar.



Si se confirma es toda una sorpresa ... Soledar se comentaba que era en la práctica una fortaleza natural con minas de sal y tuneles y pasadizos. Ahora todos los accesos al Este de Bakhmut quedan cortados y también la comunicación con Siversk ... La última carretera que puede suministrar a Bakhmut quedaría bajo control de fuego si se pierde Kleschevka.


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Lo ideal sería que, cumpliendo a rajatabla las órdenes del Pentágono, prosiguiera la carnicería en Artemivsk. Es la guerra.











Zluka de Novorusia. ZOV.


En nuestro canal, solo encontraréis información verdadera y confirmada de primera mano quen actualmente se encuentra en primera línea del frente.En este canal no hay propaganda,sólo la realidad sea cual sea. Para participar en nuestro chat: @zovzl




t.me




Aquí los tiene. La verdad es que hay mucho nazi, pero también mucho pringado reclutado por la calle por no tener a donde escapar o muchu muerto de hambre. Para estos últimos puede ser una tragedia, pero a la que (de una u otra manera) han contribuido o permitido.

Picadora de carne Artyomovskaya: la posición de las FFAA de Ucrania en un video: militares exhaustos y heridos con rostros llenos de desesperación.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2023)

Tal vez no todo el mundo en Europa esté tan interesado en "defender" a Ucrania como nuestros líderes y medios quieren que creamos...


*Renuncias militares en Alemania aumentan en un 500%*


*El número de militares alemanes que se negaron a servir en 2022 aumentó alrededor de un 500 % año tras año 
debido a la situación en Ucrania, según informó el viernes la Oficina Federal de Asuntos de la Familia y Funciones
de la Sociedad Civil de Alemania.*
_*

Según lo citado por el grupo de medios alemán RedaktionsNetzwerk Deutschland (RND), un portavoz de la Oficina 
Federal señaló que "En 2021, la Oficina Federal de Asuntos de la Familia y Funciones de la Sociedad Civil recibió 
201 solicitudes de denegación del servicio militar, y en 2022 hubo un total de 951 solicitudes presentadas".

*_
*Además, el portavoz afirmó que desde que se abolió el servicio militar obligatorio general en 2011, solo las personas 
que ya han servido en las fuerzas armadas alemanas y se niegan a continuar con su deber militar se consideran
"declinantes". Según RND, muchos declinantes optaron por dejar el ejército para escapar de una posible
participación en la crisis de Ucrania.*









Military resignations in Germany increase by 500%


As Germany attempts to boost its military capacity given the war in Ukraine, several military personnel are refusing to serve.




english.almayadeen.net


----------



## coscorron (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1318860
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y así es como se trata a un amigo y a un aliado cuando te deja de convenir su amistada ... Como para fiarse de la diplomacia occidental y ha tenido suerte de que no se lo han puesto a Maduro debajo del arbol para que se entretuviera con el...


----------



## Sinjar (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

*Las unidades de la PMC Wagner continúan su exitosa ofensiva en Bajmut y sus suburbios.* 

Al noreste de la ciudad, han avanzado a lo largo de la autopista Svitlodarsk-Slaviansk y han alcanzado las afueras del sur del pueblo de Podgorodne.

En la propia Bajmut, las unidades de la PMC Wagner avanzan en varias direcciones simultáneamente:

▪ se ha ampliado la zona de control en el área de la calle Reserva Trudovykh;
▪ la mayor parte de la calle Fiodor Maksimenko está bajo el control de los "músicos", que avanzan por ella de norte a sur hacia la planta de clasificación de residuos;
▪ la zona de la fábrica de yeso de la calle Patrice Lumumba ha sido completamente despejada.

En las inmediaciones de la fábrica hay varias minas de yeso que las AFU utilizan para el movimiento oculto, el almacenamiento de BC y el refugio de personal y equipos. La situación es idéntica a la que se observa actualmente en Soledar.

Sin duda, esto afectará al ritmo de la ofensiva en esta sección del frente, pero no la detendrá. Según mis fuentes, las PMC de Wagner ya controlan una mina con dos salidas, el resto están en proyecto.


----------



## manodura79 (6 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Si se confirma es el primer éxito de Rusia en meses. A ver si esta vez logran consolidar el terreno ganado. Significativo que manden las tropas a Bielorrusia.



Se temen una entrada por esa zona. La cantidad de tropa rusa que tiene que haber en el norte tiene que ser curiosa. Entre eso y que la semana que viene vienen nubes y frío con lo que eso significa para la visual de los satélites...la cosa es que la retirada tiene que ser ordenada porque los rusos se pueden plantar en el Dniéper. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## troperker (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> Los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner han derribado un avión de ataque Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania utilizando sistemas portátiles de defensa antiaérea cerca de Artemivsk.
> El avión ucraniano fue alcanzado desde una distancia de 8.300 metros y se estrelló cerca de la ciudad, según ha informado el corresponsal militar Yarem.
> Continúa la encarnizada lucha por Artemivsk
> 
> ...



Y que sistema portatil es ese con tanto rango
Que yo sepa ningun sistema ruso portatil tiene ese alcance


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ya esta un follachinos con "pero ejque los Europeos somos malos porque colonizamos los paises y los explotamos, ñe ñe ñe... hay que pedir perdon ñe ñe ñe....el mundo es mas que Occidente ñe ñe ñe....es que la cultura china ñe ñe ñe"
> 
> El mundo civilizado es Europa Occidente, la democracia, la musica, el arte, salieron de aqui, no de un puto chino mandarín, o un negro en una choza en Burkina Fasso, no faltan TRAIDORES como tu que lo olvida y quieren venderse a los turcochinos....



Sin Hokusai no hay impresionismo, sin China no hay litografía, la escultura prehelénica es claramente oriental exceptuando la cicládica, eso es algo muy singular. ¿Música? Desde hace décadas es casi imposible encontrar algo que no sea basura en Occidente. ¿Democracia? Los consejos tribales son algo que existe en todas partes, y si se refiere a la basura parlamentaria, eso de democracia tiene bien poco.
Lo que sí salió, y eso sí que es único y exclusivo, no de Occidente, sino de la cultura gracolatina, ajena por completo a la barbarie anglo, son la filososfía y la ciencia. Eso sí que no tiene comparación en ninguna parte, una pena que los b´ñarbaros se la estén cargando, como hacen con todo lo que tocan.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

Rabino Arana dijo:


> Quien quiera profundizar busque las declaraciones del General de la Guardia Civil Pedro Catalán sobre Intxaurrondo y también el teniente coronel Quintero y su descubrimiento de la relación con los capos gallegos.
> 
> Perdón por salirme del tema.



Recibe mi tanque y mi absolución.


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

Cosas chulas (como diría su aliada en España la Yoli) en Banderistán.


----------



## Malevich (6 Ene 2023)

Harman dijo:


> _No debe olvidar que Bajmut no solo es una ciudad más. Es la principal linea de defensa. Es una ciudad fortificada con más túneles que el Metro de Madrid. Han estado 8 años fortificándola y aunque le hagan un “Dresde” seguirán estando los túneles._



¿Parecido a Guta en Siria?
Recuerdo que cuando cayó, el follacabrismo se derrumbó como un castillo de arena.


----------



## El Veraz (6 Ene 2023)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Hace unos meses postee que los Bastardos iban a anular el invierno severo en Ucrania mediante armas escalares, bueno aquí está la prueba:



Si habia alguna duda sobre si eras retrasado mental, acaban de quedar disipadas todas las dudas.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1318860
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo puto cachondeo de politiquería barriobajera.


----------



## coscorron (6 Ene 2023)

troperker dijo:


> Y que sistema portatil es ese con tanto rango
> Que yo sepa ningun sistema ruso portatil tiene ese alcance



Los manpad rusos son los iglas pero que yo sepa a 8 Km no llegan...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Parecido a Guta en Siria?
> Recuerdo que cuando cayó, el follacabrismo se derrumbó como un castillo de arena.



Cierto, pero estos cabrones tienen mucha más produndidad estratégica.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (6 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Los manpad rusos son los iglas pero que yo sepa a 8 Km no llegan...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318904



El manpad más moderno y con mayor alcance de Rusia es el Verba / SA-25 pero desde luego no llega a ese alcance, seguramente los que han editado el vídeo se han pasado un pelín.









9K333 Verba - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## NPI (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> He traducido una página y he sacado esto. Tpoco parece que haya nada interesante.
> G.Wetzstein
> 
> experiencias compartidas de computación en la nube
> ...



@Soundblaster aparece


----------



## Praktica (6 Ene 2023)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Parece que cayó Soledar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cayo......
*Fragmento sobre wagner , soledar mode* Россия возвращает себе стратегическую инициативу: новая тактика генерала Суровикина
tr dee

*La empresa militar privada Wagner f*ue mencionada por primera vez en los medios de comunicación en otoño de 2015, dos años después de su creación. En resumen, la historia de Wagner es la siguiente. En 2013, la empresa rusa PMC Moran Security Group, que antes se especializaba en proteger buques mercantes de los piratas, organizó una nueva empresa: "Slavyanskiy Corps", en la que se contrató a 267 empleados p*ara proteger yacimientos petrolíferos y oleoductos en Siria (pero posteriormente los miembros del cuerpo participaron activamente en la guerra de Siria).

El comandante de la PMC era el antiguo comandante de las 700 Fuerzas Especiales Destacadas de la 2ª Brigada de Fuerzas Especiales del Estado Mayor de Rusia, el teniente coronel retirado Dmitri Utkin, conocido por su indicativo ‘Wagner’.* Ese indicativo dio posteriormente el nombre a la PMC, dando lugar también a los nombres no oficiales de "músicos" y "orquestadores". Inicialmente, según los medios rusos, la estructura se creó para trabajar en Siria y África, pero los acontecimientos de 2014 en Ucrania han cambiado drásticamente estas tareas.

En cuanto a la estructura de la PMC, a*l principio el Wagner era una unidad de infantería y asalto, ahora es un cuerpo de ejército en toda regla, con sus propios tanques, artillería, sistemas de defensa antiaérea e incluso aviación.* Sólo los militares retirados de las filas de la Fuerza Aérea vuelan en aviones ‘Wagner’, pero luchan con total eficacia.

*El número de PMC ya ha alcanzado las 35-40 mil personas con tendencia a aumentar, por lo que puede llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas a media/gran escala.* Eso es lo que están haciendo ahora en la zona de Bakhmut, asaltando la ciudad e intentando rodearla. Soledar está liberada.

*Según los ucranianos, las tácticas de ‘Wagner’ difieren de las del ejército ruso regular y son más peligrosas. Ahora, cerca de Bakhmut, han pasado a las incursiones nocturnas: *los combatientes armados con dispositivos de imagen térmica realizan incursiones nocturnas (según los objetivos previamente reconocidos por UAV) en posiciones de las FAU donde descuartizan a sus víctimas con cuchillos. *Actúan silenciosa y secretamente. Es tal el horror para el enemigo que se les opone que se le hielan las venas. ¿Es de extrañar que las FAU no quieran entrar en la sección wagneriana del frente? ¿Dónde están los ‘valientes’ de la Casa de los Sindicatos de Odessa? ¿Qué ha pasado con el Batallón Azov?*

→ *Tácticas ‘Wagner’:*

R*econocimiento aéreo las 24 horas del día desde drones* equipados con cámaras termográficas. El elemento clave de los rusos son los drones, a través de los cuales tiene se controla todo el ciclo de combate.
Creación de *grupos de asalto de infantería para la lucha nocturna, equipados con óptica nocturna y visores térmicos, de hasta 10-20 combatientes, muy formados y compenetrados.*
Establecimiento de *grupos de atrincheramiento de hasta 50 combatientes para entrar en las posiciones capturadas y asegurarlas en caso de éxito del ataque* de un grupo de asalto.
Fuerte *preparación de la artillería previa al ataque* para ‘ablandar’ las defensas destruyendo armas pesadas.
*Apoyo de fuego directo al ataque con el uso de sistemas de misiles antitanque para atacar posiciones, incluyendo Kornets personales* con visores térmicos, situados cerca de las formaciones de combate. Considerable atención al establecimiento de la interacción entre los grupos de asalto y los lanzagranadas para el apoyo de fuego directo al ataque.
*Aproximación sigilosa en la oscuridad de los grupos de asalto a la línea de ataque. Los vehículos blindados no se utilizan en apoyo directo de la infantería para evitar que sean alcanzados y garantizar la máxima sorpresa. *Los *vehículos* blindados siguen a *distancia* para proporcionar *apoyo de fuego, sin exponerse* a sistemas de misiles antitanque.
*Aproximación a la posición ucraniana atrincherada, que inmediatamente se entierra fuertemente en el terreno. Fuego denso de ametralladora pesada portable para barrer esas mtrincheras *desde sus bordes, previamente machachadas.
*Si el ataque no tiene éxito, los rusos cubren instantáneamente las posiciones con su artillería. *Los ataques diurnos y nocturnos pueden ir o no en la misma dirección.
*El objetivo es reducir bajas y lograr la sorpresa para explotar la falta de reconocimiento aéreo* nocturno, la falta de óptica nocturna y de cámaras térmicas *de los ucranianos.*
*El blindaje y la artillería ya no son los medios de avance en las tácticas rusas como lo fueron en fases anteriores de la guerra. La carga principal recae ahora en la infantería, que debe actuar de forma independiente. *Por lo tanto, el uso de *tácticas nocturnas,* aunque no se traduce en una reducción de las bajas rusas, permite obtener resultados allí donde antes los ataques diurnos importantes no tenían éxito.
*Los ataques continuos de pequeños grupos de infantería se convierten en un medio eficaz de contrarrestar y capturar posiciones individuales* donde hay problemas de organización de la defensa, reconocimiento, comunicaciones, lucha nocturna, entrenamiento táctico individual y de fuego de nuestros combatientes y unidades.

*Para los ucranianos fue una revelación cómo las PMC planifican sus operaciones de asalto. En este caso, el plan de ataque se traza para que los atacantes se dividen en grupos de asalto, cada uno de los cuales tiene su propia ruta y tarea, que se detalla en su navegador encriptado*. De este modo, incluso los combatientes menos entrenados tienen dificultades para desviarse de la ruta. Los movimientos de los grupos son vigilados por drones, y el cuartel general de la operación recibe todos los datos en tiempo real, incluida la situación en el lugar del ataque. Y s*i es necesario, los equipos reciben órdenes de detenerse o seguir avanzando.*

Incluso si los grupos de asalto caen bajo el fuego de un objetivo, no se retiran sin una orden; la retirada independiente sólo está permitida para heridos.

*La ofensiva PMC también suele ir acompañada de fuego de mortero corregido a través de dron. Y si el terreno permite acercarse, se pueden tomar las trincheras incluso sin artillería pesada, utilizando la simbiosis de lanzagranadas y morteros. *También se utilizan activamente aviones no tripulados de ataque. Los blindados de Wagner suelen moverse a cierta distancia, apoyando a los atacantes con andanadas

*Butusov no tiene dudas al respecto: para qué encargarse de los prisioneros, porque la retirada en Wagner a veces no está prevista. Así es como Wagner resuelve sus problemas, y por eso las FAU no desean luchar con él. Pero es un frente de guerra militar y no una cacería embrutecida de borrachos neonazis a civiles. Esa es la diferencia.*

→ *Sólo se puede añadir a lo dicho anteriormente que ya he visto algo parecido en las tropas de asalto del tristemente célebre destacamento especial ucraniano "Kraken", que inicialmente luchó en el frente de Járkov y ahora ha sido trasladado al Donbass, cerca de Bajmut, y que demostró su valía fusilando a nuestros prisioneros. *No dudaron en publicar en Internet sus incursiones en nuestras posiciones, donde con bastante profesionalidad, armados con drones, irrumpieron en la posición de nuestras tropas con blindaje ligero y las masacraron parcialmente ante las cámaras, mientras que el resto fueron hechos prisioneros. La mano de los asesores británicos, adiestró a esa escoria a conciencia, fue evidente en todo momento. Sin embargo, estos "héroes" trabajaban durante el día. Los PMC de Wagner sólo adoptaron su experiencia y la reciclaron de forma creativa, y están a la espera de que se reúnan en persona. Permítanme recordarles que los "wagnerianos" no toman prisionero a nadie. Lo han aprendido de los otros, solo viendo Internet.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## coscorron (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> 18:00h hora de Ucraina
> 
> 1: *Se informa que la AFU ha comenzado a retirar reservas de Bakhmut y enviarlas a la frontera con Bielorrusia.
> 
> ...



Mucho me parece para el mismo día que lo consigan tomar y consolidar pero si es así tienen a tiro un cruce de carreteras que obligaría a abandonar Bakhmut o a encerrarse y luchar calle por calle que no creo que sea lo que se busca.


----------



## Malevich (6 Ene 2023)

arriondas dijo:


> Como dijo un conforero en hilo sobre las declaraciones de Josema Yuste, Occidente es ahora mismo una sociedad represiva. Los poderes, a través de los mass media y las redes, imponen un discurso monolítico en todos los asuntos a tratar.



Pero luego personajes como Josema y demás ranciopatrios salen como su gurú y esperanza Santi la Paguitera diciendo que Ucrania buena Putin malo y por tanto no me dan ninguna pena.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Ene 2023)

manodura79 dijo:


> Se temen una entrada por esa zona. La cantidad de tropa rusa que tiene que haber en el norte tiene que ser curiosa. Entre eso y que la semana que viene vienen nubes y frío con lo que eso significa para la visual de los satélites...la cosa es que la retirada tiene que ser ordenada porque los rusos se pueden plantar en el Dniéper.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



En mi opinión, todo el 'alboroto' en Bielorusia sirve precisamente para reducir activos en los frentes que realmente interesan. No se va a producir ninguna gran ofensiva. Tampoco Bielorusia va a entrar activamente en el conflicto, pero otra cosa es 'lo que interesa que en Kiev crean'. Ahí sí.

Las guerras están plagadas de maniobras de confusión. Confundir al enemigo mejora la situación, salva vidas y pertrechos, asegura objetivos o acorta el tiempo para la consecución de los mismos.

Ahora mi hora es la de cenar. Saludos.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Luego, ya en el infierno, pueden entretener su tiempo en discutir sobre el petardo que los mandó al infierno.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Ene 2023)

NPI dijo:


> @Soundblaster aparece



He encontrado algo Interesante. Weebit nano.


https://www.tmcnet.com/usubmit/2023/01/02/9736399.htm


Una empresa judía que no conoce nadie pero va a pegar fuerte. Me he cansado de investigar, si alguien se anima que nos cuente.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Los manpad rusos son los iglas pero que yo sepa a 8 Km no llegan...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318904



Verba, que hoy en día está empezando a ser utilizado por el Ejército ruso, puede alcanzar objetivos que vuelan a una velocidad de 500 metros por segundo a una distancia de 6,5 kilómetros y a una altura de hasta 4,5 kilómetros.

Edito. Noticia del 2015.


----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

Roedr dijo:


> Te subrayo el pequeñísimo detalle.



Es lo que falta y el fallo de Rusia o logro de Ucrania. Se supone que la OTAN se carga la defensa antiaérea de un pais tercermundista en 24h, pero aquí estamos viendo otrs cosa y hay que juzgar las cosas de manera diferente. Veremos..... 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Kron II (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aquí hay valor, alguien que traduzca alguna página. El nombre de la portada es nano chips 2030. Aquí hay oro.



Explico lo que sé: los microprocesadores y chips (principalmente FPGAs y puertas lógicas ) son cada vez más pequeños y sirven para diferentes funciones. No obstante, hasta la fecha, no se ha conseguido un microprocesador lo suficientemente potente a tamaños tan pequeños que sea capaz de albergar capacidades propias de microprocesadores de, por ejemplo 5 nm ( este tamaño es enorme para lo que se supone que debería implementarse en un nanorobot, por ejemplo).

El hito en los nanorobots, por ejemplo, se produciría cuando una colonia de ellos fuese capaz de albergar una red neuronal distribuida totalmente funcional. En la parte positiva podrían usarse como vectores principales en el tratamiento contra el cancer. Imaginad una colonia de nanorobots coordinada por una red neuronal que destruyesen directamente las células cancerígenas. Mediante técnicas de aprendizaje supervisado se podría enseñar a la colonia a reconocer cualquier tipo de célula tumoral (y sí también virus y bacterias). Pero como todo en tecnología sería una espada de doble filo: imaginaros una colonia de nanorobots ideada para causar daños a nivel celular en el cuerpo humano, por ejemplo. La forma distribución os lo dejo a vuestra imaginación. Por ello creo que cuando este hito se produzca toda la humanidad estará en un peligro mucho mayor que con los arsenales nucleares actuales.

Otro hito se puede producir cuando se pueda obtener un procesador cuántico totalmente funcional. También está lejos, ya que no existe una estandarización, ni en su diseño (como la arquitectura de Von Neumann en los sistemas actuales) ni en los materiales usados en su construcción. El mayor obstáculo a superar es el ruido cuántico. Incluso existen físicos teóricos que afirman que es imposible diseñar un sistema cuántico funcional. No obstante, un teórico sistema cuántico sería capaz de romper todos los algoritmos de cifrado actuales en segundos, por ejemplo.

De todas formas, subrayo que actualmente sólo se esta experimentando a este tamaño con chips que tienen muy pocas capacidades (cada vez mayor eso sí). Personalmente, observando la descripción del informe creo que hace referencia a capacidades cada vez mayores en sistemas distribuidos y HPCs (sistemas masivamente paralelos), así como en sistemas autónomos.

Una aclaración porque los medios de comunicación suelen usar la palabra arquitectura al azar:

- Arquitectura de sistemas: se refiere al diseño de un sistema completo, como los sistemas simples, distribuidos y masivamente paralelos. Aislando cada uno de los sistemas simples, la arquitectura utilizada es la de Von Neumann, que luego puede utilizarse para el diseño de los otros dos una vez se incluye la capacidad de comunicación entre los sistemas simples.

- Arquitectura del procesador: se refiere al ISA (conjunto de instrucciones de la arquitectura), que es lo que se patenta y varia entre los microprocesadores. Actualmente las tres principales son ARM, Intel X86-64 y RISC-V (la única que es de libre uso, por ello la inversión de china en está arquitectura), existen otras más marginales como PowerPC o SPARC), a un nivel de abstracción más alto se englobarían en CISC y RISC, pero no quiero meter más rollo y tienen algunos solapamientos actualmente.


----------



## Malevich (6 Ene 2023)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania no tiene nombre, mi esposa está alucinando en colores, anoche llamó para hablar y felicitar a sus padres por la Navidad y le salen con que ya la celebraron el 25, que si la iglesia ortodoxa está corrompida y a sueldo de Putin, que si los curas ortodoxos son todos espías,que si las encuestas dicen que más de la mitad ya la celebran el 25 y bla bla bla......
> 
> Se creen a pies juntillas todo lo que sale del régimen del hijo de satanás de Zelenski.
> 
> ...



Debe ser terrible para su esposa.
Les envío un fuerte abrazo y deseo que pronto se acabe esta locura y desaparezcan los tarados y psicópatas que han destruido Ucrania, y todos los degenerados nazis.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> “No puede haber nazismo en Ucrania porque Zelenskiy es judío”.
> 
> 
> Ucranianos viendo el discurso de Año Nuevo de Zelenskiy:


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Es lo que falta y el fallo de Rusia o logro de Ucrania. Se supone que la OTAN se carga la defensa antiaérea de un pais tercermundista en 24h, pero aquí estamos viendo otrs cosa y hay que juzgar las cosas de manera diferente. Veremos.....
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



La OTAN nunca ha tenido S300 (en cantidades, para los exquisitos) atacando sus aviones, y eso que son viejos esos AA. 

La única ventaja militar que tiene Rusia son sus Iskander. El resto puafff, o parecido a Ucrania, o peor que Ucrania. Por eso lo están pasando tan putas.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


> Los ucronazis se baten en retirada



Tras la tregua de navidad asignaron nuevos oficiales que pusieron a los soldados apuntando en fosos de tiradores a las propias tropas por si alguno quería volver a sentirse humano. Aparte de los consejos de guerra y ejecuciones sumarias en las trincheras.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

El Veraz dijo:


> Si habia alguna duda sobre si eras retrasado mental, acaban de quedar disipadas todas las dudas.



El Veraz.


----------



## Archimanguina (6 Ene 2023)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡ Ahora se informa de que las AFU han comenzado a retirar reservas de Bakhmut y enviarlas a la frontera con Bielorrusia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es verdad eso ucrania esta realmente en peligro


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> El 4 de enero de 1992, hace 31 años, el presidente de Ucrania Leonid Kravchuk dio un ultimátum a los marineros de la Flota del Mar Negro estacionados en Crimea (y por lo tanto en el territorio del nuevo estado ucraniano independiente), ordenándoles jurar lealtad a Ucrania con sus barcos.
> 
> El almirante Igor Kasatanov ( foto), quien entonces comandaba la Flota, se opuso firmemente pero no recibió apoyo de Moscú. Reúne a una asamblea representativa de marineros de la flota de todos los rangos y todas las especialidades. Esta asamblea tomó la decisión por mayoría de no jurar lealtad a Ucrania y por el contrario afirmar su lealtad a Moscú.
> 
> ...



Un hombre leal y fiel a sus principios:
- Estos son mis principios. Si no le gustan, no tengo otros.


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Si es verdad eso ucrania esta realmente en peligro



No veo info en mis canales TG, no sé.


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> “No puede haber nazismo en Ucrania porque Zelenskiy es judío”.
> 
> 
> Ucranianos viendo el discurso de Año Nuevo de Zelenskiy:



Ah no hay nazismo, no
Israel arma y entrena a los neonazis del Batallón Azov de Ucrania | MARXISMO-LENINISMO (wordpress.com)
Israel intenta lavar imagen de neonazi ucraniano Batallón Azov (fusernews.com)
Rusia: "mercenarios israelíes" combaten junto al Batallón Azov en Ucrania | El Mundo | DW | 04.05.2022
Verdad que si @wysiwyg que no hay sionazis?


----------



## Honkler (6 Ene 2023)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Lo de Ucrania no tiene nombre, mi esposa está alucinando en colores, anoche llamó para hablar y felicitar a sus padres por la Navidad y le salen con que ya la celebraron el 25, que si la iglesia ortodoxa está corrompida y a sueldo de Putin, que si los curas ortodoxos son todos espías,que si las encuestas dicen que más de la mitad ya la celebran el 25 y bla bla bla......
> 
> Se creen a pies juntillas todo lo que sale del régimen del hijo de satanás de Zelenski.
> 
> ...



Lo único que puede salvar a la ucrania tradicional es que Rusia ocupe toda ucrania excepto la zona nazi (Galitiza) y hacer una buena limpieza.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aquí hay valor, alguien que traduzca alguna página. El nombre de la portada es nano chips 2030. Aquí hay oro.



Conociendo al hijo de perra de Schwab, ahí lo único que hay es mierda, sufrimiento humano, explotación salvaje y reducción del ser humano a máquina biológica.Avisados quedan.


----------



## Soundblaster (6 Ene 2023)

NPI dijo:


> @Soundblaster aparece



Se agradece la alta estima...¿en que puedo ayudar/opinar o que duda hay sobre el texto?


----------



## coscorron (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> El Veraz.



A mi el nick ese me recuerda a los que se ponían los panchitos hace veinte años en hispachat para ver si ligaban, que eran cosas así como "hombre sincero", "amigo fiel 20 cm" y chorradas de ese tipo


----------



## Iskra (6 Ene 2023)

Indiana Jones in Fidelista por Siempre

Meme ampliamente distribuido en Douyin, el nuevo TikTok chino (recuerden que se lo robaron)


----------



## Malevich (6 Ene 2023)

Peineto dijo:


> Menudo puto cachondeo de politiquería barriobajera.



Es nutritivo ad nauseam.
Guaidó presidente virtual. Que le traiga Pagascal y que el perro le dé una paguita.


----------



## Mabuse (6 Ene 2023)

Iskra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1318888
> 
> Cosas chulas (como diría su aliada en España la Yoli) en Banderistán.



Qué Paco, parece el papa clemente del palmar. Y posiblemente palme si se enfadan mucho los rusos.


----------



## Peineto (6 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> He traducido una página y he sacado esto. Tpoco parece que haya nada interesante.
> G.Wetzstein
> 
> experiencias compartidas de computación en la nube
> ...



Fantasías animadas de ayer y de hoy presentan:
El pervertido de Schwab y el fin de la Historia de Fukuyama se encuentran perdidos en el metaverso y llaman a Santa Claus mientras éste regala el basurero de la Historia al Domund.
Se creen muy listos porque se comen los mocos mientras sus retoños dinamiotan Oxidente y el 90% de sus pobladores ni se entera.


----------



## orcblin (6 Ene 2023)

mazuste dijo:


> Tal vez no todo el mundo en Europa esté tan interesado en "defender" a Ucrania como nuestros líderes y medios quieren que creamos...
> 
> 
> *Renuncias militares en Alemania aumentan en un 500%*
> ...



Bueno si me dices Alemania te lo puedo comprar renuncian porque los pueden mandar... Pero supongo que polacos usanos y de uk "renuncian" para ir de "mercenarios"... Y de alemanes a saber cuántas de estas renuncias son para ir al frente


----------



## Praktica (6 Ene 2023)

*Rusia recupera la iniciativa estratégica: la nueva táctica del general Surovikin*
2023-01-06 16:16
Россия возвращает себе стратегическую инициативу: новая тактика генерала Суровикина
fragmento tr dee

*La operación llevada a cabo ahora en Ucrania empieza a parecerse cada vez más a la Gran Guerra Patria,* tanto por el momento como por las consecuencias. Creo que todos los historiadores que analicen estos acontecimientos retrospectivamente estarán de acuerdo en esto. Ya está claro que se alargará, si no cuatro años, como la Segunda Guerra Mundial, pero tres seguro. Y e*n cuanto a las consecuencias, y no hay duda de ello, conducirá a una ruptura fundamental de todo el orden mundial existente, con una remodelación de las potencias que hasta ahora se sentaban en su Olimpo; un cambio significativo de las fronteras en Europa; el rechazo del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial, lo que conducirá a la ruptura de todo el sistema de Bretton Woods (o más bien del sistema monetario jamaicano, que sustituyó a Bretton Woods en 1976) y la vuelta al "patrón oro". Al final, los acontecimientos que comenzaron el 24 de febrero de 2022 conducirán a una revisión completa del ahora obsoleto sistema de relaciones internacionales, reformateando la ONU, lo que afectará y cambiará la composición y el número total de miembros de su Consejo.* El mundo abandonaría las reglas impuestas por el autoproclamado hegemón y volvería a un sistema más equitativo. Por supuesto, llevará años, pero fue el 24 de febrero de 2022, a las 5 de la mañana, cuando los tanques rusos cruzaron la frontera por un río ucraniano ficticio, cuando se puso en marcha el proceso.

Pero todo esto será, por supuesto, más tarde, y en las ciudades y pueblos ucranianos *perseguiremos durante mucho tiempo a los combatientes de Bandera no preparados, que vengarán la guerra perdida organizando ataques terroristas y distracciones, y aterrorizando a los civiles (hasta 1956 la NKVD persiguió a los Bandera clandestinos en los bosques, y el último grupo activo de la UUN fue liquidado por la KGB en 1960)*, y debemos ser conscientes de ello. Pero esto sucederá más adelante y ahora, por analogía con la Segunda Guerra Mundial, *aguarda la Batalla de Kursk, *para la que ambos bandos se preparan intensamente y que decidirá el desenlace de la Guerra Fría. *Quien gane esta campaña de primavera ganará la batalla. Esperemos que seamos nosotros.* La batalla condicional de Moscú tuvo lugar cerca (y en) Mariupol en la primavera de 2022, y la batalla condicional de Stalingrado la estamos viendo cerca de Bakhmut (perdón, cerca de Artemivsk) en estos momentos. Por delante tenemos la batalla de Kursk y otros dos largos años de una palabra de cinco letras que no se puede pronunciar aquí.

Y ahora, antes de que eso ocurra, es un buen momento para hacer un breve resumen de los últimos 10 meses de la operación.

*Análisis militar de Boris Rozhin (Cassad)*
*I.*
A principios de marzo escribió que al conflicto en Ucrania le esperaba una inevitable "*sirianización*". No todo el mundo estaba de acuerdo, pero seis meses después del inicio, esto ya era *evidente*:

se habían formado y estabilizado frentes con *ciudades bastión.*​
*Ucrania estaba cayendo de forma creciente y sistemática en métodos de guerra inherentemente terroristas.*​
*El tamaño del teatro de la guerra supera las fuerzas disponibles en ambos bandos, a pesar de todos los esfuerzos por aumentar los grupos.*​
*El suministro de armamento extranjero desempeña un papel importante en el mantenimiento de la intensidad del conflicto,* mientras que es imposible cerrar completamente los canales de suministro.​
*Elevada proporción de mercenarios y servicios de inteligencia extranjeros en la organización de actividades adversarias.*​
*Inevitables provocaciones al estilo Cascos Blancos y cartas de juego con armas de destrucción masiva.*​
*Atentados terroristas en ciudades rusas por parte de terroristas que hacen reivindicaciones territoriales contra Rusia.*​
*II.*

No es una comparación directa, Ucrania es Siria en máximos. Los combates en su territorio se prolongarán durante tiempo, destruyendo lo que aún queda de Ucrania. *Desde el punto de vista económico, Ucrania, al igual que Siria, será un desastre inminente. Una parte sustancial de su infraestructura será simplemente destruida por el formato elegido para la guerra. Sistemáticamente se reconstruirá algo sólo en los territorios bajo control ruso, que Rusia considera suyos.*
*También se puede garantizar que los territorios liberados seguirán bajo el modo de operación antiterrorista durante mucho tiempo, y que los ataques internos de los nazis competirán con los actos de terrorismo ‘Daesh’.*
*III.*

*Para Rusia, como para USA, se trata de una guerra no sólo por el control del territorio, sino de una lucha por la configuración del futuro orden mundial, en la que la supervivencia de Ucrania como Estado no es crucial, *como tampoco lo es la supervivencia económica de Europa, que no es un actor de los cambios en curso, sino una víctima de ellos.
*Al igual que la guerra siria remodeló todo Oriente Medio, la guerra en Ucrania remodelará el orden mundial existente. Para Rusia, al igual que para USA, no se trata de un sprint, sino de una carrera de fondo, para la que hay que prepararse* (aunque todavía no se puede decir lo mismo de todas las sociedades y Estados), así como para la continuación de las hostilidades en invierno, primavera y verano de 2023. Pero Idlib no ha sido tomada hasta ahora. Esto va por la frecuente pregunta sobre el ritmo y el lloriqueo de "por qué es tan lento".
*Al igual que en Siria, en Ucrania no solo luchamos contra un ejército de terroristas locales. A sus espaldas, como en Siria, está nuestro principal enemigo: USA y sus satélites europeos. Por eso, el conflicto se ha convertido en un enfrentamiento agotador no sólo en las hoy liberadas calles de Soledar *o Marinka, *sino también en el terreno de las batallas económicas y políticas por el futuro orden mundial.*
*La tarea de la Federación Rusa es sencilla y difícil al mismo tiempo: resistir esta confrontación y alcanzar sus objetivos. El Estado y la sociedad tendrán que hacer importantes esfuerzos para lograrlo. La laxitud y la infravaloración de las amenazas que plantean nuestros enemigos, que no dejan de subir sus apuestas, deben recibir una respuesta adecuada. Volver a la estación de salida o pulsar la manivela de parada no es una opción. *Habiendo asumido una obligación mayor, actuando como un país históricamente sometido, la Federación Rusa simplemente no tiene otra opción que seguir adelante hasta lograr sus objetivos.
Tras 10 meses de operación, sólo reconocer a Cassad por su previsores análisis. *El futuro, como siempre, es oscuro, lo único que podemos decir con seguridad es que nunca volveremos a los "ajustes de fábrica" (sólo para aquellos que todavía sueñan con volver a la despreocupada vida anterior). La guerra no terminará rápidamente,* siendo el escenario más optimista marzo de 2024 para las elecciones presidenciales rusas.

Basándonos en el resultado de nuestra fallida campaña de otoño, que terminó con la pérdida de Kharkov y parte de las provincias de Kherson, *podemos afirmar que el recién nombrado comandante de las FAS, el general Surovikin, al ir más allá del Dniéper:*

Consiguió estabilizar el frente *cercando a las FAU con una barrera natural de agua.*​
A*sí enderezó y redujo la línea de contacto de combate a 815 kms. Para redesplegar las fuerzas liberadas a otras partes del frente, en particular a la dirección de Donetsk, atando allí a las fuerzas enemigas en batallas de posición cerca de Avdeevka, Marinka y Bakhmut.*​
*Además, imponiendo batallas de desgaste a las FAU*, Surovikin o*bligó a Zaluzhnyi a gastar las reservas liberadas de Kherson para mantener las posiciones cerca de Bakhmut,* moliendo allí diariamente de 300 a 500 hombres y no permitiendo así utilizar estas fuerzas en dirección a Zaporozhye (en el ataque a Melitopol).​
*→ Y lo que es más importante, Surovikin consiguió recuperar la iniciativa estratégica, obligando al enemigo a luchar a través donde no quiere, impidiéndole así la ofensiva en su dirección más prometedora Zaporizhzhia, aterrorizándolo además mediante ataques regulares a su infraestructura energética crítica, obligándolo a gastar recursos materiales y perturbando la logística interna, preparando fuerzas para la ofensiva de invierno (utilizando para ello la reserva parcialmente movilizada).*​
No hay por qué quejarse de que el enemigo tome represalias contra nuestras infraestructuras (incluso en lo más profundo del territorio ruso), porque la guerra es la guerra. Incluso el puente de Crimea y la base de Sebastopol son objetivos militares bastante fáciles para él, como los aeródromos de la aviación estratégica de largo alcance; sólo tenemos que estar preparados para ello, y no agitar las manos impotentes: ¡cómo se atreve! Se atrevió, ¡porque es la guerra! ¿De qué vas a responder? ¿Especialmente para los bombarderos estratégicos y el bombardeo atómico de Kursk? La pregunta, como siempre, flota en el aire. Aún no hemos respondido adecuadamente a Kiev por nuestros "estrategas", lo que sienta ya un peligroso precedente para Washington. *El Pentágono pone así a prueba nuestras capacidades.

Al mismo tiempo, sus subordinados en el Estado Mayor ucraniano se quejan del insuficiente suministro a las FAU.* Valeriy Zaluzhniy, comandante en jefe de las FAU, se quejó recientemente al diario británico ‘*The Economist’ *de lo que ‘le faltaba’ para ‘liberar Crimea’.

Lamentó que lo más importante para Ucrania ahora sea obtener y acumular la cantidad necesaria de equipos y municiones. *Zaluzhnyy, lamentó que las tropas ucranianas aún no disponen de la cantidad de munición necesaria para llevar a cabo operaciones a gran escala. *‘Con tales recursos, no puedo llevar a cabo nuevas operaciones de envergadura, aunque ahora estamos trabajando en una’. *Está en camino’, pero aún no lo ha visto. *Estamos utilizando muchos menos proyectiles.

*Según Zaluzhny (en la publicación británica), Rusia podría reanudar la ofensiva en febrero, en el mejor de los casos en marzo y, en el peor, en enero, t*odo dependerá de las condiciones meteorológicas cara la comportamiento de los vehículos.

*Al mismo tiempo, la ofensiva puede tener lugar no Donbass, sino en dirección a Kiev desde Bielorrusia. Zaluzhny tampoco descarta una dirección sur. *En opinión del comandante de las FAU, lo principal para Ucrania ahora es mantener la línea del frente y no ceder posiciones, porque *ahora es imposible liberar territorios. * 

→ *Esta es la ventaja de Surovikin: nadie en el EM de las FAU sabe dónde se moverá. Él, a diferencia de sus oponentes, tiene cinco o seis direcciones posibles de ataque, simultáneas o no, o con una principal o única. Y también habrá ataques de distracción. Las FAU temen por capacidad de reserva de movilización de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, estimada en unos 1,2-1,5 millones de personas. Los rusos están entrenando ahora unos 200 mil nuevos soldados.*

--

*El coronel general Aleksandr Syrsky, comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania compartió ‘las preocupaciones de Zaluzhny’. *En ‘otra’ entrevista concedida a ‘The Economist’ afirmó que en la actual guerra con Rusia se gasta munición casi al mismo ritmo que durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y que la rapidez de su reposición es decisiva. La batalla la gana el bando que es más rápido en llevar los proyectiles a los cañones. E*l comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las FAU se muestra tan aprensivo como su jefe ante la campaña de movilización de la Federación Rusa. Soldados bastante bien entrenados están apareciendo ahora en masa a lo largo de todos los frentes orientales, algunos de ellos llegados "desde las profundidades de Rusia, incluyendo... de las regiones orientales y los Urales".*

‘*Esto es preocupante’ -dice-, pero aún más preocupante es el suministro de armas ‘a’ Ucrania. Los amos no les dan armas de ataque, prefiriendo las armas defensivas. Aunque sean ‘caras’ o ‘de alta precisión’, pero sigue siendo armas de defensa: la OTAN no les proporciona carros ni aviones.

Termina: ‘Los rusos no son idiotas. No son débiles. Quien los subestime, está condenado a ser derrotado’.*

Explicó que *los rusos están cambiando de táctica bajo con nuevo comandante Sergei Surovikin. Según él, están atacando con unidades de infantería más pequeñas y bien coordinadas.*


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

Las fuerzas rusas han llegado a las instalaciones de la mina de sal en Soledar.

Iván Rogov.


----------



## piru (6 Ene 2023)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Desconozco quien lo graba, pero el que pone el twit es prorruso.



Es que está grabado desde la zona ukra hacia la orilla rusa. Sí se confirma que el que graba es ruso, quiere decir que los rusos ya están en el centro de Bakmut.

Y hay silencio, no se oyen tiros ni a lo lejos, eso tiene pinta de que ha caído todo Bakmut.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

La lista del último paquete de ayuda militar de EEUU para Ucrania:

▪50 Bradley, 

▪100 M113, 

▪55 MRAPs

▪Misiles antiaéreos RIM-7,

▪4.000 cohetes zuni aire-tierra,

▪Municiones para Himars, artilleria, morteros y otros equipos.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

*Pedro Díaz Flores es un coleccionista de dedos de soldados rusos de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania*

Apenas te habíamos hablado del nazi mercenario mexicano que comercia con huesos de soldados rusos, pues la Legión Internacional ha encontrado a otro amante de los restos humanos. 

▪ Pedro Díaz Flores nació en Alicante en 1996 en el seno de una familia de militares. Su tío Jesús Reyes López, por ejemplo, es cabo en activo del ejército del aire. 

▪ A los 15 años fue detenido por la policía por piratería informática y adquisición ilegal de datos, pero debido a su edad se libró del castigo penal. 

▪Flores es partidario de movimientos de extrema derecha como la Junta de la Ofensiva Nacional Sindicalista (JONS) y admirador de Francisco Franco. 

▪Flores siguió los pasos de su familia en el ejército español. Sirvió con el grado de contramaestre (suboficial mayor) en el regimiento de infantería de la V Brigada Aerotransportable de Zaragoza hasta 2022. Su número de identificación militar es 51200127511F. 

▪El español estuvo de misión en Irak en 2018 y participó en la Operación Balmis en 2020-2021 para luchar contra la pandemia en España. 

▪En marzo de este año viajó a Ucrania y firmó un contrato con la "Legión Internacional", que actualmente lucha como parte de la 1 compañía "Charly", dependiente de la GUR del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano. 

▪ En septiembre, el mercenario delató su ubicación en las inmediaciones de Marganets sin borrar los metadatos de sus fotos de Instagram. 

▪También pudimos obtener una captura de pantalla de la correspondencia con Flores, en la que ofrece a su interlocutor comprar llaveros hechos con los dedos embalsamados de soldados rusos. 

En 10 meses, la SVO de Ucrania se ha convertido en una especie de centro para seguidores de las sectas más radicales y destructivas de todo el mundo, desde militantes de extrema derecha hasta satanistas rabiosos. Y Pedro Díaz Flores, con su colección personal de restos humanos, es sólo uno de los representantes que han acaparado titulares en Internet: en realidad, el número es mucho mayor.


----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> La lista del último paquete de ayuda militar de EEUU para Ucrania:
> 
> 50 Bradley,
> 
> ...



Solo deseo que esos Bradley terminen reventados atascados en el barro.

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

El hecho de que la posición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Soledar era muy difícil quedó claro hace una semana. Todos los días, las crestas perdían varios GP y ROP, retirándose ante el "Wagner de lados de hierro". Además, a menudo la mejor infantería del mundo atacaba y ocupaba posiciones enemigas con poco o ningún apoyo de vehículos blindados.

Hoy hay reportes de que la Wagner ya está en el centro de Soledar, sea cierto o no, lo veremos en un futuro cercano. De hecho, este es el mejor regalo para Navidad.

La voluntad férrea de combatientes y comandantes que, aun en los momentos más difíciles, atacaban cuando otros huían abandonando sus equipos.

No solo la infantería de Wagner está luchando en este sector del frente, sino que son los destacamentos de Wagner los que son la columna vertebral y la fuerza motriz de la ofensiva pesada en la picadora de carne de Bakhmut. La batalla, que permitió detener el impulso ofensivo de Khokhol hacia el norte, obligó a Kyiv a transferir fuerzas a Bakhmut, arrojarlas al caldero de batalla y, como resultado, poner a miles de soldados.

Llegará el momento y los historiadores apreciarán los acontecimientos del otoño-invierno de 2022, sacarán conclusiones y argumentarán sobre determinados hechos. Pero nosotros, todos los que en mayor o menor medida tuvimos la suerte de estar al frente en este momento, recordaremos y llevaremos en la memoria las penurias y angustias que finalmente conducirán a nuestra gran victoria. Después de todo, somos rusos, ¡así que Dios está con nosotros!

Viva la madre patria !!!
Viva Rusia !!!

¡Feliz Navidad, hermanos y hermanas! ¡El Niño Jesús ha venido a este mundo!


----------



## Honkler (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> La lista del último paquete de ayuda militar de EEUU para Ucrania:
> 
> ▪50 Bradley,
> 
> ...



Mucha mierda a precio de oro.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

❗️️ Crónica de una operación militar especial
para el 5 y 6 de enero de 2023

República de Crimea:

▪El jueves, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, utilizando vehículos aéreos no tripulados, intentaron atacar el aeródromo de Belbek en Sebastopol, pero los sistemas de defensa aérea derribaron todos los objetivos.

▪Varios drones fueron derribados por los sistemas de defensa aérea en el área de Nizhnegorsky.

Dirección de Starobelsk (mapa):

▪El comando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desplegó unidades de la brigada 67 en el sector Kupyansko-Svatovsky. Las formaciones nacionalistas también se encuentran a lo largo de la línea de contacto.
➖En Kupyansk, en el territorio de la antigua fábrica de azúcar, fueron atacadas posiciones enemigas.
➖En dirección a Krivosheevka, se están formando grupos de asalto reforzados con vehículos blindados.

▪En el sector de Liman, el enemigo intentó asaltar las posiciones recuperadas de la 3.ª División de Fusileros Motorizados del 20.º Ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas RF en la zona del barranco Zhuravka, pero fracasó y se retiró.
➖Se ha organizado un punto de estacionamiento para los combatientes ucranianos recién llegados en Shchurovo.

Dirección Soledar:

▪En el área de Bakhmut (Artyomovsky), los destacamentos de asalto de Wagner PMC ampliaron la zona de control en el sureste de Bakhmut en el área de las calles Trudovye Rezerv y Fyodor Maksimenko.
➖Al noreste de Bakhmut, las fuerzas rusas llegaron a las afueras del sur de la aldea de Podgorodnoye, cerca de la carretera Svetlodarsk-Slavyansk.

▪En el sector Soledar de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF, según algunos informes, pudieron avanzar profundamente en Soledar con batallas.

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Rubizhne con artillería de cañón, la infraestructura civil resultó dañada en la ciudad.

Dirección de Donetsk:

▪Los militares rusos continúan empujando al enemigo desde el centro hacia las afueras occidentales de Maryinka.

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania atacaron Donetsk, Makiivka, Panteleymonovka, Gorlovka y Yasinovataya, hay víctimas entre los civiles.

Región de Zaporozhye:

▪Los duelos de artillería continúan a lo largo de la línea de contacto: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han trabajado en objetivos en Gulyaipole, Zaliznichny, Charivny, Primorsky, Stepovoe y Shcherbaki.

Frente Sur. Dirección de Kherson (mapa):

▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania probablemente se estén preparando para un desembarco en la península de Kinburn. El UAV ucraniano Bayraktar está operando sobre Ochakov y Dnieper Liman, monitoreando la situación en la península.

▪En el sitio de Berislavsky en el territorio de la Planta de Construcción de Maquinaria de Berislavsky, se ha desplegado un puesto de mando de la 126ª Brigada TRO de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## Impresionante (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## eljusticiero (6 Ene 2023)

*DONETSK: LA CIUDAD DE SOLEDAR A PUNTO DE CAER EN MANOS RUSAS , LAS CUALES PODRÍAN REALIZAR UNA ENVOLVENTE Y DEJAR AISLADO AL EJÉRCITO UCRANIANO EN LA ZONA





*


----------



## emperador_zar (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *DONETSK: LA CIUDAD DE SOLEDAR A PUNTO DE CAER EN MANOS RUSAS , LAS CUALES PODRÍAN REALIZAR UNA ENVOLVENTE Y DEJAR AISLADO AL EJÉRCITO UCRANIANO EN LA ZONA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que salaos estos rusos 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Tierra Azul (6 Ene 2023)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Sigues calladito tontolapolla @wysiwyg
para los subnormales @EGO @terro6666


----------



## Kron II (6 Ene 2023)

Honkler dijo:


> Mucha mierda a precio de oro.



Fijaros que barbaridad: los M113 y los M2 Bradley deberían ir en una segunda línea, protegidos por los tanques principales de batalla, que los pocos que le resten a Ucrania tienen un blindaje no demasiado más resistente que el de los M2. Mi impresión es que los van a lanzar a pecho descubierto contra la línea de contacto de Rusia.

Los RIM-7, son defensa antiaérea de corto alcance (19 Km) de mediados de los 70s, por lo que los van a machacar de múltiples formas, y no es eficiente ni contra misiles de crucero o balísticos, ni contra drones.

Cada vez entiendo menos que pretende EE.UU., sino es alargar el conflicto todo lo posible y ahorrarse costes de mantenimiento de material obsoleto...


----------



## golden graham (6 Ene 2023)

Ojo soledar esta capitulando


----------



## dabuti (6 Ene 2023)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
6 ENE, 21:45
*ONU usa el alto el fuego ruso para entregar ayuda humanitaria mientras Kiev continúa bombardeando*
La ONU dijo que el alto el fuego unilateral declarado por Rusia durante 36 horas les dará la oportunidad de enviar un convoy de ayuda humanitaria a las personas que antes no podían ser alcanzadas en medio de los combates.

MOSCÚ, 6 de enero. /TASS/. Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania bombardearon Donetsk inmediatamente después del inicio del alto el fuego anunciado por Rusia a partir de las 12:00 horas del 6 de enero. Más temprano, el presidente ucraniano Vladimir Zelensky y los países occidentales reaccionaron negativamente a la iniciativa rusa, acusando a Rusia de intentar reagrupar tropas. Solo el secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, y el papa Francisco apoyaron la introducción del alto el fuego.
La ONU dijo que el alto el fuego unilateral declarado por Rusia durante 36 horas les dará la oportunidad de enviar un convoy de ayuda humanitaria a las personas a las que antes no se podía llegar en medio de los combates.


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Ene 2023)

*FUENTES UCRANIANAS ADVIERTEN QUE ES EL PEOR DÍA EN EL FRENTE EN "MUCHOS MESES"*


----------



## la mano negra (6 Ene 2023)

La empresa de mercenarios rusa Wagner está jugando un papel durísimo en Artemovsk/Bakmut. La pelea por esa ciudad va a pasar a la historia de las contiendas humanas como una batalla de las más duras imaginables. Recuerda por su ferocidad y grado de destrucción a la de Verdún en la Gran Guerra . Parece ser que esa ciudad es de una importancia suprema . Si no fuese así , no se entendería el enconamiento por parte de ambos estados mayores , el ucraniano y el ruso, en la disputa por dicha ciudad . Algo tiene que la hace terriblemente importante. Los chechenos y los milicianos de la RPL y de la RPD conquistaron Mariupol. El grupo Wagner va a conquistar Artemovsk / Bakmut.


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (6 Ene 2023)

coscorron dijo:


> Los manpad rusos son los iglas pero que yo sepa a 8 Km no llegan...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318904



Siempre el mismo problema con los expertos del interné

A ver cuando os vais a dar cuenta que los datos de las armas de internet son mitad propaganda, mitad teoría de campo de tiro

Entender com es la dinámica del proceso de interceptación de un misil sobre su objetivo es algo complejo de depende de muchos factores, y de entre ellos uno de los mas importante es el aspecto, es decir la dirección y velocidad que toma el objetivo en relacion al misil

Los misiles SAM-P suelen tener una rápida fase a aceleración supersónica, para luego perder rápidamente energía velocidad hasta pasar a ser subsónicos, estado en el que el sangrado de energía se vuelve mucho mas lento 

Posiblemente la velocidad media del misil para llegar a unos 5 o 6 km sea de unos 400 m/s o menos. es decir, unos 15 segundos de vuelo
Si el blanco se dirigía hacia el lanzador, en ese tiempo a unos 250 m/s de velocidad hubiera avanzado en pos del misil unos 3750 m, por lo que es probable, mas bien posible que la distancia del lanzamiento fueran unos 8000m o incluso algo mas, que es a lo que se querrá referir la publicación 
confundiendo ambos conceptos, distancia de lanzamiento y de impacto. Algo muy habitual 

En todo caso, de ser asi, el misil tendría una excepcionales capacidades de adquisición de objetivos, ya que significaría que ha adquirido el blanco frontalmente, que da menos imagen térmica, a al menos 10000 metros. 

Dudo hasta donde sé que el stinger, que es similar en características al mistral, tenga semejante capacidad de adquisición. Pero también es cierto que los rusos tienen armas SAM-P mas modernas que las occidentales que apenas han evolucionado en los últimos 20 años









Rusia y la defensa aérea territorial 1º parte. Medios y amenazas


Los recientes ataques ucranianos a territorio ruso ponen en cuestión la su capacidad para afrontar este tipo de amenazas




3tde.es













El efecto de las armas tras el blindaje


Las armas anticarro, además acertar y derrotar el blindaje, tiene que provocar daños dentro del vehículo para destruirlo o inutilizarlo




3tde.es


----------



## piru (6 Ene 2023)

El hundimiento 2.0:





t.me/c/1702605423/2613


----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *FUENTES UCRANIANAS ADVIERTEN QUE ES EL PEOR DÍA EN EL FRENTE EN "MUCHOS MESES"*



Pero no era tregua de Navidad ortodoxa? 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## niraj (6 Ene 2023)

crocodile dijo:


> Esto es lo que apoyáis Otanicos, traidores, hijos de puta. Odiais a España.
> 
> 
> Fuerzas Armadas Reales de Marruecos:
> ...



Menos de 12 millas significa entrar en el espacio aéreo español
Curioso que nos enteremos machaconamente cuando un avión chino se acerca al espacio aéreo de taiwan, pero callen cuando otro país entra sin avisar en el espacio aéreo español.


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Ene 2023)

*RUMORES APUNTAN A UNA RETIRADA UCRANIANA DE LA LOCALIDAD DE KRASNAYA GORA, AL NORTE DE BAKHMUT*


----------



## la mano negra (6 Ene 2023)

golden graham dijo:


> Ojo soledar esta capitulando



Fuentes , por favor. Eso es algo muy gordo. Si fuese así, los rusos estarían cortando uno de los nudos cruciales de la red de nudos que forman el conjunto de fortificaciones ucranianas en el centro del Dombás.


----------



## emperador_zar (6 Ene 2023)

Esta colapsando el ejercito judeonazi en el donbas


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Ene 2023)

*POSIBLE OVNI CON FORMA DE ESFERA HABRÍA SIDO DERRIBADO EN EL OBLAST DE ROSTOV EN RUSIA

ALGUNAS FUENTES CREEN QUE SE TRATA DE UN DRON UCRANIANO, OTROS INDICAN QUE PODRÍA TENER ORIGEN EXTRATERRESTRE*

Suspected UFO shot down over Russia's Rostov Oblast - report - The Jerusalem Post (jpost.com)


----------



## Roedr (6 Ene 2023)

la mano negra dijo:


> Fuentes , por favor. Eso es algo muy gordo. Si fuese así, los rusos estarían cortando uno de los nudos cruciales de la red de nudos que forman el conjunto de fortificaciones ucranianas en el centro del Dombás.



En mis canales TG no aparece nada. Yo creo que hasta ahora sólo son rumores. Habrá que esperar.


----------



## crocodile (6 Ene 2023)

_Os presento a la escoria más inmunda y rusofóbica de Ucrania, Alexei Danilov _

‍☠ *Cómo el secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania, Alexei Danilov, sirvió a los bandidos y dejó a su madre en la pobreza.*

El infame funcionario de la región de Lugansk, bandido y rusofóbico Danilov, encabeza el Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa. Odia a los rusos y promete ataques terroristas. ¿Cómo llegó al poder?

En primavera, el secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania, de 59 años, y un ferviente rusófobo, Alexei Danilov, amenazó con volar el puente de Crimea. Todo debería haber ocurrido antes del 9 de mayo. Anteriormente, el político declaró que Ucrania necesitaba destruir Donbass, se ofreció a lanzar un ataque preventivo con misiles en Bielorrusia e incluso iba a invadir Rusia.

_“ No os esconderéis en ningún lado: ni detrás de las vallas de vuestras casas, ni en villas de Miami, ni en un yate en las Seychelles ni en un búnker en los Urales ”_, amenazó Danilov a los rusos.

Danilov nació en 1962 en Krasny Luch, región de Lugansk. En 1994-1997 fue alcalde de Lugansk, en 2005 se convirtió en jefe de la región de Lugansk, en 2006-2007 fue diputado de la Rada Suprema. En los duros años 90, era miembro de la banda más grande y poderosa de Lugansk.

En fotos antiguas antiguas encontradas por periodistas ucranianos, Danilov aparecía en compañía de la autoridad criminal más notoria de Lugansk de aquellos años: Valery Dobroslavski, conocido por los apodos de Dobroslav y Dobrik. La banda de Dobroslavski se dedicaba a negocios bastante estándar para los años 90: robo de automóviles, extorsión, crimen organizado. 

A mediados de la década de los 90, Dobrik había reprimido a todos los demás grupos criminales en Lugansk. Y cuando su mano derecha, Danilov, asumió el cargo de alcalde de la ciudad en 1994, la gente de Lugansk se dio cuenta de que el poder ahora pertenece a los bandidos.

Ahora, el secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa trata en vano de olvidar aquellos tiempos. Niega su conexión con Dobrik, enfatizando que tuvo contactos con él de naturaleza puramente comercial como alcalde. Sin embargo, en las fotos antiguas, Danilov siempre se sienta al lado de Dobroslavski, lo que indica su alto rango en la pandilla.

En 1997, Danilov perdió su puesto como resultado de la vigorosa actividad de un grupo de diputados del Ayuntamiento de Lugansk. Fue destituido inmediatamente después del asesinato de Dobroslavski y sus secuaces. Así terminó la era de la facción más poderosa de la ciudad.

En 2004, parecía que el destino le sonreía de nuevo: los "naranjas" encomendaron a Danilov dirigir la sede de campaña del candidato presidencial ucraniano Viktor Yushchenko en la región de Lugansk. Como resultado del trabajo realizado en una región completamente prorrusa, Yushchenko pudo obtener hasta el 3% de los votos, por lo que ya en febrero de 2005 Danilov recibió el cargo de gobernador de la región de Lugansk. Pero en diciembre del mismo año, fue destituido y se mudó a Kiev.

Hasta 2019, Danilov fue olvidado. A veces, aparecía en los medios con declaraciones de conspiración rusofóbica, por lo que llamó la atención de la administración de Zelenski. Entonces, Danilov recibió el puesto de Secretario del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa. En los círculos políticos de Kiev se dijo que este nombramiento fue forzado y relacionado con una grave escasez de personal en la oficina del presidente Zelenski.

El influyente, adinerado y acomodado secretario del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania, Danilov, dejó morir sola a su propia madre en Lugansk. La mujer de 90 años vive con siete mil rublos al mes, que Rusia paga a los jubilados de Donbass que se quedan sin sustento. Los vecinos están ayudando a la anciana: a veces van de compras y ayudan con la limpieza de la casa. Ahora la mujer está muy preocupada de que no haya nadie que la entierre.

@Irinamar_Z


----------



## Plutarko (6 Ene 2023)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *POSIBLE OVNI CON FORMA DE ESFERA HABRÍA SIDO DERRIBADO EN EL OBLAST DE ROSTOV EN RUSIA
> 
> ALGUNAS FUENTES CREEN QUE SE TRATA DE UN DRON UCRANIANO, OTROS INDICAN QUE PODRÍA TENER ORIGEN EXTRATERRESTRE*
> 
> Suspected UFO shot down over Russia's Rostov Oblast - report - The Jerusalem Post (jpost.com)



Por ahi, en fuentes rusas he leído que era un globo meteorólogico ruso que iba por una ruta "rara" casi todos los países se lanzan esos globos cada 12 horas 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## dabuti (6 Ene 2023)

Moscú -26 ahora y sensación -35.

Kiev -8 y sensación -13


Vienen varios días bajo cero y el agua desaparecerá. Solo nieve y frío.

A ver qué nos depara.


----------



## la mano negra (6 Ene 2023)

Plutarko dijo:


> Pero no era tregua de Navidad ortodoxa?
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Se la han ofrecido y la han rechazado. Y ahora no pueden decir que no . Rechazaron las ofertas de buena voluntad. Ahora ya no serán tan bienintencionadas las acciones que se les den.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 12:00 AM)

Se reporta la conquista de Soledar por tropas de la federación rusa.

Nuestras tropas comienzan a penetrar en Bakhmut.


Iván Rogov


----------



## HDR (Sábado a la(s) 12:02 AM)

Si Bajmut cae, y lo hará, después de lo que han sacrificado en mantenerlo bajo la incesante lluvia artillera...

Que se pongan las pilas en las tenebrosas oficinas de Nueva York y Washington, la cosa está fea, hace falta sacar propaganda a espuertas


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 12:08 AM)

Estados Unidos está tratando de que Rusia negocie un acuerdo en Ucrania, abandonando sus nuevas regiones, - jefe del servicio de prensa del Departamento de Estado

"Hemos tomado nota de la declaración del Kremlin de que está listo para entablar un diálogo, pero solo si se reconocen las nuevas realidades territoriales. Esta es una señal clara de que Moscú no tiene un deseo genuino de entablar un diálogo y una diplomacia, lo que llevará a una paz justa y duradera. En última instancia, esperamos cambiar esos cálculos, nos esforzamos por cambiar esos cálculos al continuar brindando a Ucrania la asistencia militar necesaria", dijo Ned Price.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 12:10 AM)

Parece que los ukrotaniconazis están colapsando jo jo jo.


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 12:14 AM)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 317, 06/01/2023. Matvéi Kuzmich Kuzmín (en ruso, Матвей Кузьмич Кузьмин, 3 de agosto de…


fue un campesino ruso que murió durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Fue nombrado de forma póstuma Héroe de la Unión Soviética el 8 de mayo de 1965, siendo la persona de mayor edad en recibir este honor, considerando la edad que tenía cuando murió. Bombardeos en Bajmut y acusaciones mutuas de...




telegra.ph




*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 317, 06/01/2023.*


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Matvéi Kuzmich Kuzmín (en ruso, Матвей Кузьмич Кузьмин, 3 de agosto de 1858–14 de febrero de 1942) fue un campesino ruso que murió durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Fue nombrado de forma póstuma Héroe de la Unión Soviética el 8 de mayo de 1965, siendo la persona de mayor edad en recibir este honor, considerando la edad que tenía cuando murió. 


*

Bombardeos en Bajmut y acusaciones mutuas de romper la tregua de Rusia*. El alto el fuego unilateral anunciado por Rusia no ha detenido hasta ahora la guerra en Ucrania. Periodistas de AFP han constatado que en la mañana de este viernes continuaban los bombardeos desde ambos lados del frente en Bajmut, la localidad que concentra los enfrentamientos en el este del país. Moscú y Kiev se acusan además de otros ataques a lo largo de esta jornada.
En realidad, ni Ucrania ni sus aliados han tomado en consideración la tregua decretada por Putin por iniciativa de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa con motivo de la Navidad. Al presidente de Rusia le han recordado, con unas u otras palabras, le han recordado que la mejor manera de parar la guerra en Ucrania es sacar a sus tropas del país invadido.

*EEUU sanciona a una empresa iraní por suministrar a Rusia drones* con los que ataca Ucrania. El Gobiernos anunció sanciones contra varios ejecutivos de la empresa iraní Qods Aviation Industries por suministrar drones a Rusia para atacar Ucrania.
La Oficina de Control de Activos Extranjeros (OFAC) del Departamento del Tesoro señaló a 6 ejecutivos y miembros de la junta de esta empresa, un fabricante de defensa iraní clave, responsable del diseño y producción de vehículos aéreos no tripulados, y que es supervisado por el Ministerio de Defensa y Logística de las Fuerzas Armadas de Irán (MODAFL).
Debe haber un preocupación mayor en Irán con esta noticia.

*Antony Blinken, ha anunciado este viernes más detalles sobre la nueva ayuda de EEUU a Ucrania*. El secretario de Estado dijo que la nueva ayuda anunciada para Ucrania se eleva a* más de 3.750 millones de dólares* en asistencia militar a ese país y a otros afectados por la invasión rusa.
Blinken expresa en un comunicado que está autorizando una envío de armas y equipos estadounidenses para Ucrania. Incluye vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley, sistemas de artillería, vehículos blindados de transporte de personal, misiles tierra-aire, municiones y otros elementos.
El Pentágono dará mayores detalles pero la asistencia incluirá blindados para transporte de tropas y obuses autopropulsados, ha dicho la portavoz de la Casa Blanca, Karine Jean-Pierre. Cuando le preguntaron de qué año eran los Bradley, respondió: "no tengo nada que decir".
La logística rusa está a cientos y veces a decenas de kilómetros, la de Ucrania, está a miles de kilómetros.

*Sánchez no concreta a Zelenski la ayuda militar de España*: "El esfuerzo principal será adiestrar militares ucranianos". El presidente del Gobierno, español, ha conversado este jueves con el presidente ucronazi, a quien trasladó que España seguirá apoyando a su país "hasta que se alcance la paz".

*La ONU no ha detectado "combates de importancia" en las últimas horas* en Ucrania, después de que entrara en vigor la tregua unilateral de 36 horas anunciada por Rusia con motivo de la Navidad ortodoxa.
Preguntado sobre esa declaración de tregua -rechazada por el gobierno de Kiev- el portavoz de la ONU, Stéphane Dujarric, dijo que no han recibido de su personal sobre el terreno "informes de combates de importancia". En todo caso, quiso puntualizar que no están "monitoreando todas las líneas del frente", ya que la ONU no tiene acceso a una gran parte de las zonas del este ucraniano ocupadas por el ejército ruso.
La ONU dice no observar grandes combates y luego añade, que no está en el lugar de los combates... ¿habrá alguien allí que conozco lógica y gramática?.

*El presidente del Consejo Europeo, Charles Michel, calificó este jueves de "falso e hipócrita" el alto el fuego de 36 horas *anunciado por el presidente de Rusia, Vladimir Putin, y subrayó que la única manera de restablecer la paz y la seguridad es la retirada de las tropas rusas de Ucrania.
"Hay un agresor: el Kremlin. Y una víctima: el pueblo ucraniano. La retirada de las tropas rusas es la única opción seria para restaurar la paz y la seguridad", dijo Michel a través de su cuenta en Twitter. "El anuncio de un alto el fuego unilateral es tan falso e hipócrita como las anexiones ilegales y grotescas y los referendos que las acompañan", añadió el presidente del Consejo Europeo.
Un corrupto que se ha paseado por todas las instituciones y gobiernos (belga en este caso), para vivir del erario público. Ese es uno de los corruptos, este es otro:
El jefe de la diplomacia europea, J*osep Borrell, ha tachado este viernes de "hipócrita" y "poco creíble*" el alto el fuego anunciado por Rusia en la guerra de Ucrania de cara al día de la Navidad ortodoxa.
"El Kremlin no tiene ninguna credibilidad y esta declaración de un alto el fuego no resulta creíble", ha declarado Borrell a la prensa durante una visita en Fez


Spoiler



nada menos, el muy traidor


 , en Marruecos. "La respuesta que nos viene a todos a la cabeza es el escepticismo ante tanta hipocresía", ha añadido.

*El oligarca ruso Roman Abramovich transfirió bienes a sus hijos para evitar las sanciones* a Rusia por la guerra en Ucrania. Abramovich intentó proteger su fortuna transfiriéndoles varios miles de millones de dólares justo antes de ser objeto de sanciones según una información publicada este viernes por el diario británico The Guardian.
Según los documentos obtenidos por el rotativo, "se reorganizaron rápidamente a principios de febrero de 2022", pocas semanas antes de la invasión de Ucrania, diez fideicomisos en beneficio de Abramovich.
"Estas modificaciones convirtieron a los 7 hijos de Abramovich, el menor de ellos de 9 años, en beneficiarios de activos depositados en estos fideicomisos por valor de al menos 4.000 millones de dólares", añade el diario, que precisa que la reorganización no fue ilegal. Estos activos incluyen bienes inmuebles, yates, helicópteros y jets privados.
Es decir, el Sr. oligarca, tenía todo ese dinero, incluyendo uno de los clubes de fútbol más grande..., fuera de Rusia.

*La ONU publica un informe sobre los daños en las telecomunicaciones de Ucrania*. Ucrania necesitará al menos 1.790 millones de dólares para devolver su sector de telecomunicaciones a los niveles de antes de la guerra, según ha establecido una agencia de la ONU en un informe publicado este viernes que concluye que Rusia ha "destruido por completo o incautado" las redes en partes del país. La evaluación de daños realizada por la Unión Internacional de Telecomunicaciones (UIT) con sede en Ginebra se encargó en abril. El informe, que cubre los primeros 6 meses de la guerra, encontró daños y destrucción considerables en al menos 10 de las 24 regiones de Ucrania.
"Desde el comienzo de los ataques militares, con el fin de utilizar las instalaciones en su interés y para sus propias necesidades, el agresor destruyó por completo o se apoderó del funcionamiento normal de las telecomunicaciones terrestres públicas y privadas, y de la infraestructura crítica", asegura este informe.
También alega que Moscú cambió unilateralmente para pasar de los códigos de marcación ucranianos, fijados por la agencia de la ONU, a los rusos y que hubo 1.123 ataques cibernéticos contra Ucrania. Un funcionario de la misión diplomática rusa en Ginebra desestimó las acusaciones del informe y dijo que estaban diseñadas para desviar la atención de "atrocidades" no especificadas cometidas por Ucrania en el territorio ocupado por Rusia.
¿E hicieron lo mismo en el Donbass?, me avisan cuando publiquen el informe, o Libia, o Siria..., o, todos los que han atacado los occidentales.

*Kiev afirma que los ataques rusos en Lugansk continúan a pesar del alto el fuego* anunciada unilateralmente por Moscú con motivo de la Navidad ortodoxa. En las 3 primeras horas del alto el fuego, la artillería rusa disparó en 14 ocasiones en el frente de Lugansk y las fuerzas rusas asaltaron una localidad en 3 ocasiones, ha declarado el gobernador de la región, Serhiy Haidai, en su cuenta de Telegram.
"Los asesinos ortodoxos os desean una feliz Navidad"


Spoiler



hay que joderse, la verdad es que el jojolismo debería consiserarse y estudiarse como una grave enfermedad mental,


 concluye, bajo una imagen del presidente ruso Putin, y del patriarca de la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa, Kiril. Por su parte, la viceprimera ministra ucraniana, Iryna Vereshchuk, ha acusado a Rusia de planear ataques contra iglesias en los territorios bajo su control para imputárselos a las fuerzas ucranianas.

Ayer yo explicaba lo de los vehículos que van a enviarse o se están enviando, y llegaba a ciertas conclusiones, viendo el viejo material, y hoy la prensa occidental hace la relación, pero llega a la conclusión inversa. Para ellos, poco menos que 200 carros blindados, pueden llegar a Moscú, esta gente está enferma de irracionalidad.
*El suministro de nuevos vehículos de combate occidentales fortalecerá a Ucrania en tie**rra. *Si bien los Bradley estadounidenses y los Marder alemanes no son propiamente tanques, estos vehículos blindados de combate de infantería se consideran armas poderosas capaces de hacer frente en tierra al equipamiento militar ruso. El Marder alemán fue uno de los primeros vehículos de combate de infantería de los países occidentales. Transporta soldados, que pueden disparar desde el interior o bajar a tierra. Cuenta con cañón, una ametralladora y puede disparar un misil antitanque.
Los Bradley que va a entregar EEUU también están dotados con un cañón de 25 mm, una ametralladora de 7,62 mm y misiles antitanque. Se ha usado desde los 80 del siglo pasado para el transporte de tropas de infantería. Por su parte, Francia ha prometido entregar a Ucrania blindados ligeros AMX-10 RC. Se trata de un vehículo con ruedas, sin orugas, pero que porta un cañón más pesado, típico de un tanque.

Es muy importante le apoyo de Scholz, importantísimo. *Scholz garantiza a Zelenski la continuidad en el apoyo a Ucrania*. El canciller alemán, ha manifestado este viernes su "solidaridad inquebrantable" con Ucrania en su primer llamada del año con el presidente Zelenski, según ha informado un portavoz de la cancillería.
Los dos líderes abordaron la situación política, militar y humanitaria tras la invasión rusa y acordaron mantener su "constructivo diálogo" sobre las propuestas ucranianas para lograr una solución pacífica, anuncia el comunicado. En 2022 el Gobierno federal ha apoyado a Ucrania de forma bilateral con más de 12.000 millones de euros y continuará este rumbo en 2023", señaló el portavoz.
Además, según dicha fuente Zelenski agradeció a Scholz la decisión anunciada el jueves de suministrar a Ucrania tanques ligeros de tipo Marder y una batería antiaérea de tipo Patriot.

*Hoy se supo cuántos vehículos alemanes van a enviar, 40. *Y pretender ganar una guerra. Alemania suministrará a Ucrania 40 vehículos de combate Marder en el primer trimestre de este año como parte de una nueva fase de apoyo coordinada con EEUU, ha confirmado este viernes Steffen Hebestreit portavoz del gobierno alemánen rueda de prensa . "40 vehículos deben estar listos en el primer trimestre para que puedan ser entregados a Ucrania" y ha agregado que el entrenamiento de los soldados ucranianos para usar los vehículos se llevará a cabo en Alemania.
*La próxima etapa que Kiev reclama pasa por el envío por parte de Berlín de Leopard 2, *tanques equipados con un cañón de 120 mm y mundialmente conocidos, aunque Alemania rechaza hacerlo. "Estamos observando atentamente la dinámica de la situación en Ucrania y, luego, tomaremos decisiones en colaboración con nuestros socios", ha dicho Hebestreit, interrogado sobre esta cuestión.
*
Los precios de los alimentos básicos batieron récords en 2022* con el trasfondo de la guerra en Ucrania, que dificultó el comercio del trigo, el maíz y el girasol, los precios de los alimentos básicos batieron récords en 2022, ha señalado este viernes la* FAO.*
La invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia, quinto y primer exportadores mundiales de trigo, responsables conjuntos del 30% del suministro mundial, sumió desde febrero a los mercados alimentarios en una era de incertidumbre. Pocos días después del inicio de la ofensiva rusa, el 24 de febrero, los precios mundiales de los alimentos alcanzaron en marzo sus "niveles más altos jamás registrados".
En 2022, el índice de precios de los alimentos, que sigue la variación de los valores internacionales de una cesta de productos básicos, se estableció en 143,7 puntos de promedio, "es decir, un 14,3% más que el valor medio de 2021", indica este viernes la organización internacional. El anterior récord se remontaba a 2011, cuando se produjo una crisis alimentaria y disturbios por el hambre en África, alcanzando un índice de 131,9 puntos.

*Francia critica el "cinismo" del alto el fuego de Putin, que no quiere la paz* tras el anuncio de un alto el fuego unilateral de 36 horas en toda la línea de frente e insistió en que Rusia demuestra desde la invasión de Ucrania en febrero que no quiere la paz.
Un portavoz del MAE francés subrayó en conferencia de prensa que ese anuncio unilateral "no puede engañar a nadie" y que en realidad "constituye una burda tentativa de Rusia para ocultar su responsabilidad".
En resumen, "es una prueba más del cinismo de Rusia, que muestra con constancia desde el 24 de febrero que no quiere la paz y que no hace más que poco caso al respeto de sus obligaciones internacionales, incluidas las que se derivan de la Carta de Naciones Unidas".
¿No era Francia que le pedía Putin un alto el fuego en Mariupol para rescatar a sus pollitos?, bueno, ya sabemos lo qué pasó.

*El operador de la red eléctrica de Ucrania Ukrenergo, insta a los civiles a limitar el consumo *para que ahorren electricidad. Lo ha formulado este viernes, cuando bajan las temperaturas y aumenta el consumo de energía, lo que amenaza con nuevas tensiones en una red devastada por los ataques aéreos rusos. Desde octubre, los ataques con misiles y drones rusos contra la infraestructura energética han causado daños generalizados que han provocado apagones invernales y escasez de calefacción y agua. Después de rondar los 10 grados centígrados durante un período inusualmente cálido desde el Año Nuevo, las temperaturas ahora están cayendo. Los meteorólogos dicen que pronto podrían descender a -11 °C en Kiev y a -18 °C en el este de Ucrania.
"En un futuro cercano, se espera una caída significativa de la temperatura, lo que conducirá a un rápido aumento en el consumo", sostiene la empresa estatal de energía y operador de red Ukrenergo en un comunicado en la aplicación de mensajería Telegram. "Actualmente, el sistema de energía no puede cubrirlo por completo debido al daño y la ocupación por parte del enemigo de varias plantas de energía que producen electricidad, en particular, y la más poderosa, la central nuclear de Zaporiyia". E insta a "usar la electricidad con prudencia".
Luego de haber tumbado el 107% de los misiles, drones, cohetes, artefactos, municiones, escupitajos, etc, el operador eléctrico ucraniano se ve en la necesidad de explicar que hay que limitar el consumo de electricidad.

La ministra de Defensa* Robles promete a Ucrania no ser "indiferentes"ante "la injusticia, el sufrimiento y la muerte" que están padeciendo por la invasión rusa y que "no les va a dejar solos" hasta que se logre la paz.*,
Cada vez que un misil cae en tierra ucraniana, todos quienes creemos en la paz y libertad somos también su objetivo", ha proclamado Robles en su discurso en la ceremonia de la Pascua Militar, que los reyes han presidido en el Palacio Real junto al presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez. La guerra de Ucrania ha centrado buena parte de la intervención de la ministra, quien ha elogiado "el coraje y heroísmo" con los que el pueblo ucraniano se está enfrentando a la "cruel, injustificada e ilegítima agresión" rusa.
Eso de "No les vamos a dejar solos", no sé porqué ya se nota un ambiente, por algo todos andas haciendo y diciendo cosas. Creo que el muerto, ha comenzado a expeler olores que estos políticos no quieren sentir.

*En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100089209420075/posts/pfbid02g3srkAWKawaV3KhSWKacgw8RAkvimRX6y1WkJFRqp5SYM4KM4ZvNph4cR8tVhn7cl/?mibextid=Nif5oz

*Urgente: El ejército ruso rompió las defensas de Soledar*. En el curso de fuertes operaciones ofensivas, las unidades rusas lograron tomar el control del asentamiento Bakhmutskoye y avanza hacia el centro de Soledar. Debido a los avances en los flancos, el enemigo se ve obligado a retirarse al norte del centro. Detalles pronto. @wargonzo Video
El* batallón 204 de la defensa territorial de Ucrania regresa a casa* desde BaJmut (Artemovsk). Fotos
Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa: i*mágenes de los ejercicios de las tripulaciones del T-90M "Breakthrough"*. Video (ya hay varios trabajando en Bajmut).
Sumy atleta-asistente de los nazis *Andrey Dmitriev *se descompuso en átomos en Artyomovsk. Foto
Soldados del PMC *"Wagner" derribaron un avión de ataque Su-25 ucraniano con MANPADS* cerca de Artemovsk. Video
Así lucen ahora las *afueras de Artemovsk en las imágenes satelitales* de Maxar Technologies, luego de seis meses de lucha continua. Foto
¡Se defendió lo mejor que pudo! - un valiente cosaco ucraniano contra una multitud de militantes de la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar. *Las citaciones son cada vez más difíciles de cumplir*. Video
*Lukashenko llegó al campo de entrenamiento en la región de Bres*t, donde están estacionadas las tropas rusas del grupo conjunto. Aquí, Lukashenko escuchará un informe sobre la finalización de la coordinación de combate de unidades y formaciones del grupo regional de tropas. Fotos
*Yermak dice que Rusia está concentrando un grupo de tropas para una ofensiva* e inmediatamente dijo que se necesitan más armas y dinero. Video
El Ministerio de Defensa de *Bielorrusia anunció la llegada de otro escalón con equipo militar*, que forma parte de la agrupación regional de tropas de la República de Bielorrusia y la Federación Rusa. Las imágenes publicadas por el servicio de prensa muestra*n camiones basculantes militares de las marcas KAMAZ y Ural.* Fotos
*
Foto: Los medios y mapas ucranianos confirman el gran avance de las tropas rusas en Soledar





*

Las unidades de PMC Wagner tomaron el control de Bajmutskoye y avanzaron significativamente hacia el centro de Soledar.
Debido a los avances en los flancos, las FFAA de Ucrania tienen que nivelar la línea de defensa y retirarse de varias posiciones... - admiten los recursos de la propaganda ucraniana.
Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 12:15 AM)

Maniobras conjuntas de los Bastardos y Marruecos violando aguas españolas en Canarias y poniendo en peligro la navegación.

Esto es lo que apoyáis folla OTANs, traidores, hijos de puta !!!


----------



## HDR (Sábado a la(s) 12:20 AM)

Increíble trabajo de los Wagner, son un rodillo




Aquí una muestra de las cosas chulísimas que hace la artillería rusa


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 12:22 AM)

HDR dijo:


> Increíble trabajo de los Wagner, son un rodillo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No veo confirmaciones por ningún lado.


----------



## Archimanguina (Sábado a la(s) 12:22 AM)

Desde mi completa ignorancia: ahora que en bakmuj y soledar parece que el frente ucraniano se viene abajo y además que el suelo está congelado...¿no seria el mejor momento para una ofensiva general con unidades acorazadas que aproveche la situacion actual y lleve la linea de frente al dniper? Me voy al sobre, mañana me leo vuestros comentarios. Buenas noches.


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 12:24 AM)

El folla"moderados"del mundo.


¿Alguien cree que el avance ruso es propaganda o algo? Aquí tenéis a un mamporrero de los fascistas ucranianos, antes de los rebeldes sirios, al que conociamos como Yihadist Julián, contando la situación desesperada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y diciendo que si no hay una contraofensiva será un desastre.
*
MAPAS DE LOS AVANCES.*



Rusia conquista Soledar y empieza a entrar en Bajmut, tras tres meses de batalla donde las bajas ucranianas, según algunas estimaciones son entre 500 y 600 al día.

Y una foto de cómo está siendo la salida-----


----------



## Plutarko (Sábado a la(s) 12:27 AM)

Iskra dijo:


> El folla"moderados"del mundo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319035
> 
> ¿Alguien cree que el avance ruso es propaganda o algo? Aquí tenéis a un mamporrero de los fascistas ucranianos, antes de los rebeldes sirios, al que conociamos como Yihadist Julián, contando la situación desesperada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y diciendo que si no hay una contraofensiva será un desastre.
> ...





Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Adriano II (Sábado a la(s) 12:30 AM)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Desde mi completa ignorancia: ahora que en bakmuj y soledar parece que el frente ucraniano se viene abajo y además que el suelo está congelado...¿no seria el mejor momento para una ofensiva general con unidades acorazadas que aproveche la situacion actual y lleve la linea de frente al dniper? Me voy al sobre, mañana me leo vuestros comentarios. Buenas noches.



Si rompes el frente por un punto lo suyo de toda la vida es girar a izquierda y derecha para atacar por las espalda (cercar) a las otras secciones del frente que todavía resisten

Así haces que el colapso de un sector se propague por todo el frente

Luego ya cuando te has fumado a todo el ejército enemigo en primera línea avanzas sin resistencia

Vamos esa sería la estrategia desde la barra del bar y con el palillo en la boca ...


----------



## España1 (Sábado a la(s) 12:30 AM)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *POSIBLE OVNI CON FORMA DE ESFERA HABRÍA SIDO DERRIBADO EN EL OBLAST DE ROSTOV EN RUSIA
> 
> ALGUNAS FUENTES CREEN QUE SE TRATA DE UN DRON UCRANIANO, OTROS INDICAN QUE PODRÍA TENER ORIGEN EXTRATERRESTRE*
> 
> Suspected UFO shot down over Russia's Rostov Oblast - report - The Jerusalem Post (jpost.com)




Los extraterrestres no tocan aún, aún tenemos COVID para 4 meses


----------



## la mano negra (Sábado a la(s) 12:31 AM)

Iskra dijo:


> El folla"moderados"del mundo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319035
> 
> ¿Alguien cree que el avance ruso es propaganda o algo? Aquí tenéis a un mamporrero de los fascistas ucranianos, antes de los rebeldes sirios, al que conociamos como Yihadist Julián, contando la situación desesperada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y diciendo que si no hay una contraofensiva será un desastre.
> ...



Una cadena es muy resistente hasta que partes un eslabón . Cuando rompes un eslabón , partes la cadena . Y el eslabón de Artemovsk/ Bakmut parece que tiene una importancia capital.


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 12:33 AM)

Y más limpieza. Mister Proper Suvorikin
*El Ejército ruso destruye a más de 55 extremistas del batallón checheno jeque de Mansur en Donbás *(Kadyrov ya manifestó que iban a ir a por ellos!)
Un ataque concentrado destruyó a más de 55 extremistas del batallón jeque Mansur en la localidad de Konstantínovka, ubicado en la República Popular de Donetsk, informaron desde el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

Un lanzacohetes múltiple Grad y dos Olja fueron destruidos cerca en las localidades Vodianoe y Ocherétino en Donetsk, así como un obús autopropulsado 2C1 Gvozdika y dos 2C3 Akatsia cerca de Guliái Pole, Pávlovka en la región de Zaporozhie y Velíkaya Novoselka, de Donetsk, añadieron desde el organismo castrense.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 12:34 AM)

HDR dijo:


> Increíble trabajo de los Wagner, son un rodillo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo que tienen que hacer, expulsar a los ukronazis ocupantes de la tierra rusa, siempre ha sido Rusia y fue robada en 1991.


----------



## Lego. (Sábado a la(s) 12:35 AM)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> El mundo civilizado es Europa Occidente, la democracia, la musica, el arte,




Por qué luchamos:

Por la Democracia









Las Artes









La ciencia





La filosofía







y al ignore.


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 12:39 AM)

Venga, un clásico, que hoy es día de fiesta.


----------



## dabuti (Sábado a la(s) 12:43 AM)

*EJ KE PUTIN ES UN CRIMINAL DE GUERRA Y TAL....




“Eran piezas de ajedrez sacadas del tablero”, el príncipe Harry de Inglaterra mató a 25 talibanes en Afganistán*





06/01/2023



> _*Sobre la cantidad de personas que mató, señala que los soldados habitualmente no saben cuántos enemigos eliminan, y mi número es 25. No es un número que me llene de satisfacción, pero tampoco me avergüenza.*_



*Damasco, 06 ene* En su libro autobiográfico que saldrá a la venta el próximo martes 10 de enero, el príncipe Enrique habla de su participación en seis misiones durante la guerra en Afganistán, en las que mató a 25 talibanes.
Según revela, a sus víctimas no las veía como “personas”, sino como “piezas de ajedrez sacadas del tablero”.
El duque de Sussex insiste en que en “el estruendo y la confusión del combate”, los talibanes eran “malos eliminados antes de que pudieran matar a los buenos”.
Sobre la cantidad de personas que mató, señala que los soldados habitualmente no saben cuántos enemigos eliminan, y mi número es 25. No es un número que me llene de satisfacción, pero tampoco me avergüenza.
En el libro, el duque también explica que no tiene cargo de conciencia, porque recuerda el momento en que vio por televisión los ataques del 11 de septiembre de 2001 en EE.UU. y cuando se reunió con familiares de las víctimas.
El duque de Sussex prestó servicio en Afganistán dos veces. La primera fue entre 2007 y 2008 en Helmand y la segunda en 2012, cuando ya había aprendido a volar en helicópteros Apache.


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 12:44 AM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) Si ves autocrítica en Occidente?.
> 2) Rusia ofreció una solución razonable, los acuerdos de Minks, Crimea en la Federación Rusa ( con todos los referéndums de autodeterminación supervisados por la ONU que se quieran) y el Donbass en Ucrania pero con autonomía...pero lo del otro lado solo querían guerra y para ella se preparaban (como Hollande, Merkel y Poroshenko han reconocido, por no hablar de USA/UK).
> 3) Ver punto anterior, Rusia ha sido la única que ha buscado soluciones pacíficas y pactadas, entre otras cosas porque es la menos interesada en una guerra/amenaza en su frontera.
> 4) En Crimea la gente decidió no esperar a que llegasen los militantes del ultranacionalismo ucro de la Ucrania Occidental para hablar del referendum, y lo veo lógico, Ucrania / USA aceptan un referéndum supervisado por la ONU y sin operación previa de limpieza, claro?, no , el referendum que aceptaron fue el de Kosovo.
> ...



1) Si la veo, todos los días veo voces discrepantes con las políticas de "occidente", lo que no veo de esas voces son proyectos, soluciones, de eso no veo nada, qué soluciones tienes tú? no con los "prorusos", que ya me lo sé, con lo contrario, matarles a todos? impedir su desarrollo? el qué?

2) Los acuerdos de Minsk eran una solución transitoria, todo el mundo lo sabe y lo sabía en ese momento, no es un secreto, pero es que, vuelves a caer en lo mismo, en Crimea el referendum no puede ser tomado en serio por las razones que antes expuse, no me voy a repetir, estaba o está dispuesta a eso Rusia? si está a una entrada de la ONU, por qué no lo está ahora? 
(Si en el fondo sé que me vas a saltar con que la ONU está controlada "por los anglos" y que, por eso no....no sé...tendrás que contar con ellos te guste o no...es lo que hay, existen)

3) No es cierto, Rusia no ha buscado soluciones pactadas, primero porque en 2014 prefirió una ayuda encubierta mientras se las daba de "neutral", pero todos sabíamos que estaban armando a los separatistas. Luego ha tenido 8 años en los que han sido los mismos rusos quienes estaban "mirando hacia otro lado", si no es así, quieres, por favor, citar peticiones sobre el tema del Dombass por parte de Rusia en la ONU? alguna?

4)No, no, en Crimea no se decidió nada, se dió por supuesto, que es una cosa muy distinta, además, dejando sin voz ni voto a los tartaros de Crimea que, aun siendo minoría, se les podría haber dado un trato muy distinto
Pero aun así no es cierto, eso se montó en dos días contados, pretender que "luego entre la ONU" para afirmar unos resultados es ilusorio, porque no tiene sentido

5)No, una cosa es que tu tengas una opción de voto y otra que esa opción esté representada realmente, es imposible, repito, IMPOSIBLE, que en un grupo humano un porcentaje alto de gente esté de acuerdo con una cosa, si algo tenemos las personas es que somos individuales, lo queramos (o no) reconocer. Por tanto, debía haber voces claras a favor de quedarse en Ucrania, aunque fuera de gente que les iba bien en el estatus anterior...bien, ya te digo que ni una, eso no es creible. Además, tener una opción significa que esa opción se debata tan libremente como la adhesión a Rusia, es que no es tan difícil de entender, se trata de debate, dicusión, las personas no estamos de acuerdo...jolin...es que no sé por qué no lo entendéis...
Es como si yo pienso que tu eres socialista porque vives en España y está Pedro Sanchez gobernando y "supongo" que tienes una opinión, si me la paso por los huevos y, por mucha minoría que seas, me la paso por los huevos, estoy seguro que no te haría gracia, a que no?

6)Los nacionalismos son todos similares, de hecho tienen siempre el mismo concepto, no hay, en esencia, ninguna diferencia entre el nacionalismo ucraniano o del ruso o del español, más allá de mera "decoración" o características culturales.
En un contexto de agresión, es la comida que necesita para hacerse "dominante", si ahora mismo Marruecos invade España, ya te digo que veríamos el nacionalismo español en la misma manera, de hecho, muchos del hilo empezarían a adoptar (si no lo hacen ya) las mismas posturas que el ucraniano
Pero vamos, tergiversar eso y tratar de hacer ver que es la capa dominante de la sociedad...me parece que hay mucho de propaganda (no sé por qué os tragais la propaganda con tanta facilidad....bueno, si lo sé, por afinidad "supuesta" de ideas, es la mejor manera, siempre


----------



## España1 (Sábado a la(s) 12:44 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> Maniobras conjuntas de los Bastardos y Marruecos violando aguas españolas en Canarias y poniendo en peligro la navegación.
> 
> Esto es lo que apoyáis folla OTANs, traidores, hijos de puta !!!



Ojito con nuestros aliades


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 12:44 AM)

Es urgente acabar con esta chusma. Cuanto antes y a fondo.









Exdiputada ucraniana enseña a su nieto a pegar a niños rusoparlantes


"Si no te gusta, ¿cuál es tu problema? Súbete a un tanque con una 'Z' o una 'V' y vete", concluyó Irina Farión.




esrt.press





"Si no te gusta, ¿cuál es tu problema? Súbete a un tanque con una 'Z' o una 'V' y vete", concluyó Irina Farión.





La exdiputada de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, Irina Farión.Yevgeniy Kotenko / Sputnik 
Irina Farión, exdiputada de la Rada Suprema de Ucrania, confesó que enseña a su nieto de tres años a pegar a los niños que hablan ruso en la guardería.
"¿Por qué mi Dmítrik, que tiene tres años y medio, entra en la guardería y ve a algún Grisha que le dice 'privet' ['hola', en ruso], y mi nieto tiene que enseñarle, con su puñito, la lengua ucraniana?", declaró Farión en un video publicado en su cuenta de YouTube. 
La exdiputada relató que su nieto volvió a casa "nervioso" y le dijo que hay un "moskal" —insulto étnico a los rusos usado principalmente en otras naciones eslavas— en la guardería. "Y la abuela dice que el 'moskal' *debe ser destruido*. Y Dmítrik destruye al 'moskal',* le pone en la mandíbula la pronunciación correcta*", continuó. 


Farión expresó que los padres que vienen con sus niños a las regiones occidentales de Ucrania desde las zonas orientales "deben entender" que su hijo "debe hablar la lengua nacional", para que otros niños "no cojan las pulgas de la lengua moscovita". "Si no te gusta, ¿cuál es tu problema? Súbete a un tanque con una 'Z' o una 'V' y vete", concluyó.



https://vk.com/actualidadrt


----------



## jotace (Sábado a la(s) 12:47 AM)

Nico dijo:


> Para quienes quieran saber qué es un Stingray:



Esto me recuerda a un ala hinchable con simple aire, una especie de parapente cerrado, que se desarrolló hace unos lustros:




belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Casi, pero no
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318530
> 
> ...



Tengo entendido que el AN2 es un avión cojonudo pero para cazar drones iraníes ¿no seria mejor un caza de madera y tela de la primera guerra mundial actualizado?


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 12:47 AM)

Plutarko dijo:


> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Muy cierto y muy bien traido el Tarantino.
Pero las informaciones y vídeos indican que la cosa avanza rápidamente.








Ykr ...... in Fidelista por Siempre


Columna destruida de autos de las AFU en el área de Artemovsk #Bakhmut. @am72j




t.me




Columna destruida de autos de las AFU en el área de Artemovsk


----------



## pepetemete (Sábado a la(s) 12:53 AM)

250.000 tropas y maquinaria en Bielorusia listas para..... creo que en breve lo sabremos.

A ver que hace la OTAN cuando se lance esa ofensiva, que creo que será pronto.


----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 12:54 AM)

Moscu...-26 C

Kiev...-8 C

Jarkov...-14 C

Donetsk...-11 C


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 1:03 AM)

El avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Soledar derribará la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el frente de Donbass
Читайте больше на Успех в Соледаре даст возможность России атаковать по всему фронту в ДНР

La catástrofe inminente para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Soledar significa el colapso de la defensa ucraniana en todo el frente del Donbass.





*Gran avance en Soledar*

En la mañana del 6 de enero, los corresponsales militares rusos recibieron información de que unidades de la PMC de Vagner y de las Tropas Aerotransportadas rusas habían roto la defensa de las AFU en las afueras norte y sur de Soledar y estaban avanzando con éxito para consolidar sus posiciones. La información también fue difundida por los canales ucranianos TG.

Se informó de que se estaban produciendo combates cerca de Krasnopolyivka, al norte, y de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas habían perdido el control de la aldea de Bajmutskoye, al sur. El mapa muestra las "tenazas" rusas rodeando Soledar.

Al anochecer, empezaron a llegar informes de que el centro de la ciudad estaba bajo el control de unidades rusas, "el enemigo se retira en masa, nuestras tropas avanzan con fuerza". Era de esperar, ya que, por regla general, las defensas de las AFU siempre están más saturadas en las afueras de las zonas pobladas.

El éxito en Soledar allana el camino para el cerco de las AFU en Artemovsk

El inevitable éxito en Soledar brinda la oportunidad de penetrar profundamente en la retaguardia de la agrupación Bajmut (Artemovsk) de las AFU.

TG Channel South Wind precisa que la 128ª Brigada de élite de asalto a la montaña de las AFU se ha retirado de sus posiciones, mientras que la reserva de las AFU, la 17ª Brigada de tanques, llegada hace un par de semanas, "no ha podido taponar el agujero entre Soledar y Artemovsk".



https://cdn.viqeo.tv/poster/291666-preview.webp



Según los autores, mientras mantiene el ritmo actual de la ofensiva, en la próxima semana o dos, el comando ucraniano se enfrentará a la cuestión de retirar al grupo de Artyomovsk para evitar su cerco.

*Todas las fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se lanzan a la defensa de Artyomovsk.*
El canal TG "Brussels Svyazny " dice que todas las fuerzas de Ucrania se lanzan a la defensa de la ciudad. En total, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y el PMC de Wagner se enfrentan a varias unidades de la composición: 

27 brigadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y defensa territorial;
5 batallones separados;
destacamento consolidado de fuerzas de operaciones especiales;
regimiento nacionalista "Azov" (reconocida como organización terrorista en la Federación Rusa y prohibida). 
El canal TG "Military Chronicle" informa que desde el 22 de diciembre se ha registrado un aumento explosivo de pérdidas entre el personal de las FAU en este sector del frente. La pérdida total de muertos y heridos graves cada semana es de al menos 850 personas. La gran mayoría de los muertos y heridos graves desde el 20 de diciembre son combatientes movilizados en el ejército de Ucrania sin experiencia en combate.

La situación en Artyomovsk se está volviendo tan crítica para Ucrania que todo lo que está a mano se envía a la batalla. Por ejemplo, se han desplegado en el frente unidades de las Tropas de Defensa Radiológica, Química y Biológica (RCBZ). Entonces, como se informó en las redes sociales, a principios de año, murió allí un teniente mayor, comandante de compañía del RKhBZ de la brigada mecanizada separada 28, *Alexander Belykh.*
El número diario de pérdidas no disminuye y en algunas zonas supera las 100 personas por día. 

*Desde Soledar, las Fuerzas Armadas de RF también irán a Seversk*
El bloguero *Yuri Podolyaka* cree que, habiendo tomado Soledar al mismo tiempo, las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF y Wagner girarán hacia el norte, hacia Seversk, y habrá un contraataque del ejército ruso desde Kreminnaya (LPR), que rodeará las AFU. agrupación en esta región. Las FFAA de Ucrania, como resultado, se retirarán a la línea Slavyansk-Kramatorsk.

El politólogo *Sergei Markov* , al evaluar la información, indica que las batallas por Bajmut-Soledar-Seversk pueden continuar por muchos meses más, pero la defensa ucraniana puede caer en cualquier momento.

Según él, la captura de la línea Bajmut-Soledar-Seversk creará las condiciones para que el ejército ruso ataque la aglomeración de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk, lo que garantizará "la liberación de casi todo el Donbass". Y esto, a su vez, creará las condiciones para las negociaciones sobre el cese de las hostilidades en los términos de la Federación Rusa, escribió Markov en su canal TG.

*Zelensky seguirá matando ucranianos*
El canal Resident TV, citando a una fuente en la Oficina del Presidente, dijo que el Pentágono recomendó que *Volodymyr Zelensky* evite grandes derrotas militares para las FFAA de Ucrania para continuar con la asistencia financiera y militar en 2023 


> “Se nos aconseja retrasar los combates en Bajmut tanto como sea posible para limitar las capacidades del ejército ruso”, escriben los autores.



El presidente de Ucrania, estando en Washington, prometió mantener a Artyomovsk a toda costa. 


> “Al igual que la Batalla de Saratoga (que tuvo lugar durante la Guerra de Independencia de los Estados Unidos en 1777, ed.), la Batalla de Bajmut cambiará la trayectoria de nuestra guerra por la independencia y la libertad”, dijo Zelensky, hablando en el Congreso.



Cuando Artyomovsk y Seversk sean tomados por las Fuerzas Armadas rusas de hecho, el régimen de Kiev perderá mucho, si no todo.

Más información en Успех в Соледаре даст возможность России атаковать по всему фронту в ДНР


----------



## Minsky Moment (Sábado a la(s) 1:14 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> Maniobras conjuntas de los Bastardos y Marruecos violando aguas españolas en Canarias y poniendo en peligro la navegación.
> 
> Esto es lo que apoyáis folla OTANs, traidores, hijos de puta !!!



Quo vadis, España?


----------



## Minsky Moment (Sábado a la(s) 1:16 AM)

Adriano II dijo:


> Si rompes el frente por un punto lo suyo de toda la vida es girar a izquierda y derecha para atacar por las espalda (cercar) a las otras secciones del frente que todavía resisten
> 
> Así haces que el colapso de un sector se propague por todo el frente
> 
> ...



Así desde el tramo siguiente de la barra, parece razonable.


----------



## Loignorito (Sábado a la(s) 1:17 AM)

Mabuse dijo:


> Sin Hokusai no hay impresionismo, sin China no hay litografía, la escultura prehelénica es claramente oriental exceptuando la cicládica, eso es algo muy singular. ¿Música? Desde hace décadas es casi imposible encontrar algo que no sea basura en Occidente. ¿Democracia? Los consejos tribales son algo que existe en todas partes, y si se refiere a la basura parlamentaria, eso de democracia tiene bien poco.
> Lo que sí salió, y eso sí que es único y exclusivo, no de Occidente, sino de la cultura gracolatina, ajena por completo a la barbarie anglo, son la filososfía y la ciencia. Eso sí que no tiene comparación en ninguna parte, una pena que los b´ñarbaros se la estén cargando, como hacen con todo lo que tocan.



Los avances en el mundo se entienden mejor como una carrera de relevos. Por ejemplo, desde Oriente llegó la ciencia hasta los antiguos griegos, que les pasaron el testigo a los romanos. Tras su caída los árabes añadieron lo suyo que pasaron a Al-Andalus (España) y hasta aquí venían como luego hicieron hasta Francia. Y desde la (ya) vieja Europa, recogieron el testigo por todo el orbe. Muchos aportaron a la ciencia, la filosofía, el arte y la religión. Nadie es dueño de todo el mérito, a cada época, una región del mundo llevó el testigo del avance de la humanidad. Cierto que hay 'pozos negros' desde donde poco o nada se aportó. Y también es cierto que quienes brillaron se consumieron en su brillo y ahora parece que nos toca a nosotros.

Pero hay otro punto de apoyo en la historia de la humanidad, otro sin parangón, y es el cristianismo. Fue desde ese momento que el mundo cambió para siempre y que empezó a progresar como nunca en milenios. Negar eso es negar la mejor y más importante verdad que hemos disfrutado nunca. Y buenas noches.


----------



## pepinox (Sábado a la(s) 1:28 AM)

HDR dijo:


> Increíble trabajo de los Wagner, son un rodillo



Los Chechenos demostraron ser las mejores tropas de asalto urbano del mundo. Mariupol fue testigo.

Y el Grupo Wagner está demostrando ser la mejor infantería de avance sobre fortificaciones enemigas en campo abierto. Uno de los secretos del Grupo Wagner es que no toma prisioneros; otro, que sólo tienen permitida la retirada los heridos. Cosas que tropas de un ejército regular nunca harían, por brutales y excesivas, las hace el Grupo Wagner sin que se les caigan los anillos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Sábado a la(s) 1:34 AM)




----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 1:41 AM)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



Tambien los hay mas rojos que el culo de un mandril...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Sábado a la(s) 1:44 AM)

jotace dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a una ala hinchable que se desarrolló hace unos lustros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se necesita persistencia, es decir algo que vuele muchas horas y no se canse, y ahí entran las IAs, sensores, control remoto, etc...


----------



## Minsky Moment (Sábado a la(s) 1:52 AM)

Con todo lo que llevamos de guerra y de hilo, y todavía no había visto el emblema de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. A mí ya el escudito ese del tridente me da mal rollo, me recuerda a alguna cosa de malos chungos de esos de las series de la Marvel o similar, pero es que viendo esa cruz que se han cascao, por muy rosa que la pongan (ya les vale), no dejo de ver la cruz de hierro nazi. Llamadme mal pensado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Sábado a la(s) 1:53 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> InfoDefenseESPAÑOL
> 
> 
> InfoDefense es un grupo de voluntarios de todas las partes del mundo. Estamos diciendo la verdad sobre la que la mayoría de los medios prefieren guardar silencio. Más de 20 canales en diferentes idiomas. La lista: @InfoDefALL @InfoDefenseMailBot
> ...





Seronoser dijo:


> Y además hay que aprovechar...porque ahora dejarán viajar a los chinos, y Moscú será un infierno para visitar ciertos sitios.
> Personalmente he ido solo 3 veces al Teatro Bolshoi en un lustro...y las tres en 2020, porque no había chinos copando todas las entradas.
> 
> Esto me temo que se ha terminado, y millones de chinos van a inundar las ciudades rusas, sobre todo Vladivostok, Novosibirsk, Moscú y San Petersburgo. Lo cuál será bueno para el turismo, pero para los que vivimos aquí será peor



De otra pasta, sin duda. Moscú es la ciudad con más museos y teatros de Europa. Casi nadie lo sabe.


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 1:57 AM)

Iskra dijo:


> El avance de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Soledar derribará la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el frente de Donbass
> Читайте больше на Успех в Соледаре даст возможность России атаковать по всему фронту в ДНР
> 
> La catástrofe inminente para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Soledar significa el colapso de la defensa ucraniana en todo el frente del Donbass.
> ...



Un vez tomada Soledar, cuando se haga, yo también creo que los rusos atacarán Siversk.
Más que nada porque desde Soledar al sur de Siversk, solo hay 15 km. Y desde el norte, desde las posiciones que controla Rusia en el bosque al Sur de Kreminaya, están a tan solo 8 km de Siversk. De hecho esta zona la han ido recuperando los rusos poco a poco, en las últimas semanas. Y en cuanto caiga Soledar, todas las tropas nazis al Este de Siversk, también tendrán que retroceder.

Después, desde Soledar a Kramatorsk, son 28 km de distancia. De los cuáles más de 20 no tienen fortificación alguna, ni poblaciones con edificios altos, ni colegios o escuelas donde los ucranianos puedan esconderse.
Y la propia Kramatorsk y Sloviansk, no tienen nada que ver con las fortificaciones de Bakhmut-Soledar-Seversk.

Además estoy seguro de que ningún nazi ucraniano se pensaba, tras 9 años de ataques sobre el Donbas, que los rusos se iban a plantar en Kramatorsk para la batalla final en el 2023.

Viendo el mapa de despliegue de tropas nazis ucranianas, la pregunta es cómo cojones van a hacer frente a un ataque ruso en otro lugar.
Todo el norte y el oeste del país, está "defendido" por panaderos, autobuseros, foreros de burbuja versión ucraniana, tiktokeros, funcionarios y demás morralla, con cero experiencia en combate. Son las famosas "brigadas de defensa territorial"...gente que en cuanto vea acercarse a los t90 rusos:

a) Huirán
b) Se harán los muertos y huirán
c) Se pasarán al bando ruso.

Viendo el mapa al detalle de kramatorks y sloviansk...mientras me tomo un Mamont (vodka), y las distancias de esas dos ciudades con Siversk y Soledar...creo que he visto la luz.

Este es el mapa de la zona que queda por liberar del Donbas, con la autopista verde desde Bakhmut a Kramatorsk.
Que ojo, yo creo que aún le quedan sus buenas semanas/meses de desnazificación en la zona. Pero es que una vez desnazificada Bakhmut y Siversk, en un par de días te plantas frente a Sloviansk...por los campos ya helados en febrero-marzo.




Por otro lado, desde Siversk, la distancia a Sloviansk, otros 28 km, y sin barreras de ciudades con edificios altos, Hospitales o Colegios, que tanto les gusta a los ucros.




Y qué me hace pensar el Marmont a estas horas?
Que la ofensiva rusa va a ser por el Norte de Kupiansk, bajando por el lateral del Río Oskil, en la margen izquierda, para llegar hasta Sloviansk y Kramatorsk desde el Norte, y rodearlas junto a las tropas que lleguen por el este de Siversk y Bakhmut.

Aquí el mapa de la zona:




Son 130 km desde la frontera rusa, aunque en este caso los rusos sí tendrán más dificultades pues deben:

- tomar Kupiansk (aunque ya lo hicieron en el pasado...)
- tomar Izum (aunque ya lo hicieron en el pasado...)
- hacer frente a las reservas ucranianas en Kharkov (salvo que otro grupo entre por el oeste de Kharkov, y fije allí a esas mismas reservas).

Sin embargo, tiene también muchas ventajas:

- la logística es mucho más sencilla, porque sales desde la propia Rusia. Además conoces de sobra la zona, proque los rusos ya han estado allí.
- no hay prisa ni tiempos que cumplir, mientras en el Este se toman Siversk y Bakhmut, este grupo del Ejército puede avanzar (recordemos que serán al menos 200.000 soldados frescos).
- en cuanto llegues a Sloviansk por el Norte, la desbandada nazi va a ser tremenda y la toma de estas dos ciudades, mucho más asequible.
- te quedas en una bonita posición para atacar Kharkov desde el este.

Y hasta aquí, las pajas del día patrocinadas por mi Marmont.

Buenas noches y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (Sábado a la(s) 1:58 AM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Con todo lo que llevamos de guerra y de hilo, y todavía no había visto el emblema de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. A mí ya el escudito ese del tridente me da mal rollo, me recuerda a alguna cosa de malos chungos de esos de las series de la Marvel o similar, pero es que viendo esa cruz que se han cascao, por muy rosa que la pongan (ya les vale), no dejo de ver la cruz de hierro nazi. Llamadme mal pensado.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319078
> 
> ...



En la tradición cristiana el tridente se asocia al _demoño_


----------



## Nico (Sábado a la(s) 2:04 AM)

Poe si alguien no ha visto esta peli. Excelente:


----------



## Strikelucky (Sábado a la(s) 2:06 AM)

Kron II dijo:


> Fijaros que barbaridad: los M113 y los M2 Bradley deberían ir en una segunda línea, protegidos por los tanques principales de batalla, que los pocos que le resten a Ucrania tienen un blindaje no demasiado más resistente que el de los M2. Mi impresión es que los van a lanzar a pecho descubierto contra la línea de contacto de Rusia.
> 
> Los RIM-7, son defensa antiaérea de corto alcance (19 Km) de mediados de los 70s, por lo que los van a machacar de múltiples formas, y no es eficiente ni contra misiles de crucero o balísticos, ni contra drones.
> 
> Cada vez entiendo menos que pretende EE.UU., sino es alargar el conflicto todo lo posible y ahorrarse costes de mantenimiento de material obsoleto...




Algún espabilado les ha dicho que los m113 y los m2 Bradley's sirven para avanzar sin cobertura y pueden ser lanzados a la ofensiva.... Dios, son chatarra, tendrías más opciones si vas montado en Toyota.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (Sábado a la(s) 2:11 AM)

Por cierto, acaban de ordenar en Ucrania la movilizacion de 500.000 reclutas.

Cuanto tiempo pensais que van a poder seguir llevando este ritmo sin empezar a meter a Europeos a saco ?

Es cuestion de nada que esteis combatiendo y empringados en trincheras, sobretodo los menores de 25 años, los mayores ya iremos mas tarde.


----------



## Epicii (Sábado a la(s) 2:22 AM)

pepetemete dijo:


> 250.000 tropas y maquinaria en Bielorusia listas para..... creo que en breve lo sabremos.
> 
> A ver que hace la OTAN cuando se lance esa ofensiva, que creo que será pronto.



Cuando el frio congele la tierra y los tanques puedan avanzar sin clavarse en el barro


----------



## Epicii (Sábado a la(s) 2:27 AM)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *POSIBLE OVNI CON FORMA DE ESFERA HABRÍA SIDO DERRIBADO EN EL OBLAST DE ROSTOV EN RUSIA
> 
> ALGUNAS FUENTES CREEN QUE SE TRATA DE UN DRON UCRANIANO, OTROS INDICAN QUE PODRÍA TENER ORIGEN EXTRATERRESTRE*
> 
> Suspected UFO shot down over Russia's Rostov Oblast - report - The Jerusalem Post (jpost.com)



Lo que define un objeto como OVNI, es la ignorancia del observador...

Naves extraterrestres nunca hubo, ni habrá...


----------



## Simo Hayha (Sábado a la(s) 3:15 AM)

pepinox dijo:


> Los Chechenos demostraron ser las mejores tropas de asalto urbano del mundo. Mariupol fue testigo.
> 
> Y el Grupo Wagner está demostrando ser la mejor infantería de avance sobre fortificaciones enemigas en campo abierto. Uno de los secretos del Grupo Wagner es que no toma prisioneros; otro, que sólo tienen permitida la retirada los heridos. Cosas que tropas de un ejército regular nunca harían, por brutales y excesivas, las hace el Grupo Wagner sin que se les caigan los anillos.



Y tu has demostrado ser el mayor holgazán del hemisferio norte y el mayor gandul del hemisferio sur.


----------



## chafamandurrias (Sábado a la(s) 4:10 AM)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto, acaban de ordenar en Ucrania la movilizacion de 500.000 reclutas.
> 
> Cuanto tiempo pensais que van a poder seguir llevando este ritmo sin empezar a meter a Europeos a saco ?
> 
> Es cuestion de nada que esteis combatiendo y empringados en trincheras, sobretodo los menores de 25 años, los mayores ya iremos mas tarde.



A los viejos no se nos recluta porque tendemos a disparar hacia atrás.


----------



## ignorante (Sábado a la(s) 4:11 AM)

Mabuse dijo:


> Sin Hokusai no hay impresionismo, sin China no hay litografía, la escultura prehelénica es claramente oriental exceptuando la cicládica, eso es algo muy singular. ¿Música? Desde hace décadas es casi imposible encontrar algo que no sea basura en Occidente. ¿Democracia? Los consejos tribales son algo que existe en todas partes, y si se refiere a la basura parlamentaria, eso de democracia tiene bien poco.
> Lo que sí salió, y eso sí que es único y exclusivo, no de Occidente, sino de la cultura gracolatina, ajena por completo a la barbarie anglo, son la filososfía y la ciencia. Eso sí que no tiene comparación en ninguna parte, una pena que los b´ñarbaros se la estén cargando, como hacen con todo lo que tocan.



No, no toda la filosofía es grecolatina, y mucho menos exclusiva de occidente.

Previamente el budismo (que hoy se puede practicar como budismo Zen, despojado de la parte ritual) desarrolló lo que podemos considerar un equivalente total de la filosofía estoica occidental. En el siglo XX lo hemos vuelto a reinventar de nuevo y ahora lo llamamos _terapia cognitivo-conductual_, iniciada por Albert Ellis, que ha dejado en el olvido al viejo psicoanálisis de Freud:



https://www.psicoactiva.com/blog/los-valores-del-estoicismo-que-inspiraron-a-la-psicologia/



Otro artículo interesante:









La filosofía milenaria que te ayuda a vivir hoy


El filósofo y profesor, Massimo Pigliucci, reflexiona sobre cómo la filosofía estoica nos puede ayudar a vivir una vida plena hoy en día centrándonos en las circunstancias que están bajo nuestro control: “Uno de los motivos del regreso del estoicismo es que es un tipo de filosofía que te ayuda a...




aprendemosjuntos.elpais.com





Buscando en Google _budismo vs estoicismo_:









La feliz coincidencia entre el estoicismo y el budismo


Estos consejos de felicidad han soportado el paso del tiempo.




www.psychologytoday.com













Paralelismos del Estoicismo y Budismo Zen, practicando el bienestar


En febrero conocí a Ecequiel Barricart y la segunda noche ya era como un amigo de toda la vida. En una de las conversaciones que tuvimos por Shibuya comenzamos hablando sobre el taoísmo y al final …




www.kirainet.com


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 4:12 AM)

Iskra dijo:


> Es urgente acabar con esta chusma. Cuanto antes y a fondo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como si fueran etnicamente diferentes

lo que hay es una cantidad de pirados nazis en ese pais que da miedo


----------



## Peineto (Sábado a la(s) 4:27 AM)

Epicii dijo:


> Lo que define un objeto como OVNI, es la ignorancia del observador...
> 
> Naves extraterrestres nunca hubo, ni habrá...


----------



## Simo Hayha (Sábado a la(s) 4:52 AM)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Esta colapsando el ejercito judeonazi en el donbas



"el hegercito hucraniano hesta kolasando"

Pero que cosa más tonta eres. Llevo oyendo eso de que el ejército ucraniano iba a colapsar desde hace 8 años, y ahí está.

Aunque los rusos tomasen Soledar, o Bahmut, o cualquier otro pueblo de mierda del Dombass, eso no cambia absolutamente nada.


----------



## Impresionante (Sábado a la(s) 5:10 AM)




----------



## Mabuse (Sábado a la(s) 5:30 AM)

Loignorito dijo:


> Los avances en el mundo se entienden mejor como una carrera de relevos. Por ejemplo, desde Oriente llegó la ciencia hasta los antiguos griegos, que les pasaron el testigo a los romanos. Tras su caída los árabes añadieron lo suyo que pasaron a Al-Andalus (España) y hasta aquí venían como luego hicieron hasta Francia. Y desde la (ya) vieja Europa, recogieron el testigo por todo el orbe. Muchos aportaron a la ciencia, la filosofía, el arte y la religión. Nadie es dueño de todo el mérito, a cada época, una región del mundo llevó el testigo del avance de la humanidad. Cierto que hay 'pozos negros' desde donde poco o nada se aportó. Y también es cierto que quienes brillaron se consumieron en su brillo y ahora parece que nos toca a nosotros.
> 
> Pero hay otro punto de apoyo en la historia de la humanidad, otro sin parangón, y es el cristianismo. Fue desde ese momento que el mundo cambió para siempre y que empezó a progresar como nunca en milenios. Negar eso es negar la mejor y más importante verdad que hemos disfrutado nunca. Y buenas noches.



La filosofía es algo muy diferente pues está únicamente vinculada a las reglas de la razón, de las que derivan matemáticas y lógica, el taoísmo no es estrictamente filosofía porque acude a la intuición, cosa que no permite la filosofía, aunque es lo único que se le aproxima. La ciencia nace en el SXVI de la mano de Galileo y también es un fenómeno único, derivado de la filosofía grecolatina. Surgen, eso sí, del contraste y confluencia de varias religiones y corrientes culturales, pero no se les parece, es una revolución parecida al neolítico pero en pensamiento, y todavía hay una enorme parte de la humanidad que no se ha sumado a ese cambio.


----------



## Mabuse (Sábado a la(s) 5:37 AM)

ignorante dijo:


> No, no toda la filosofía es grecolatina, y mucho menos exclusiva de occidente.
> 
> Previamente el budismo (que hoy se puede practicar como budismo Zen, despojado de la parte ritual) desarrolló lo que podemos considerar un equivalente total de la filosofía estoica occidental. En el siglo XX lo hemos vuelto a reinventar de nuevo y ahora lo llamamos _terapia cognitivo-conductual_, iniciada por Albert Ellis, que ha dejado en el olvido al viejo psicoanálisis de Freud:
> 
> ...



Eso no es filosofía ya que acepta de entrada principios no razonados.


----------



## Peineto (Sábado a la(s) 5:53 AM)

Hombre, Mabuse, te hacía en brazos de Morfea.En la pinacoteca hay alguna más de esta índole, péro no las encuentro ahora.Y ya me toca ir a la cama antes de que venga el Coco en forma de mi ama y dueña. Buenas noches.


----------



## Impresionante (Sábado a la(s) 5:54 AM)




----------



## troperker (Sábado a la(s) 6:02 AM)

Pu


Archimanguina dijo:


> Si es verdad eso ucrania esta realmente en peligro



Puede ser que abandonen una zona donde se ven superadod
O ya no pueden mantener la zona por falta de recursos hombres o municiones
Y retroceden para atacar despues de unos dias


----------



## amcxxl (Sábado a la(s) 6:17 AM)




----------



## ATARAXIO (Sábado a la(s) 6:18 AM)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.
> 
> Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.



cualquier intento de deportar o perseguir a los marroquíes se verá como la repetición de la persecución de los judíos y el holocausto y por lo tanto será el casus belli que esperan los judíos de la angloesfera para bombardear Europa y volver a reducirla a cenizas. 

La llamada segunda guerra mundial, que no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos, fue la forma que tuvieron de resolver su crisis del 29 . Agitaron el avispero en Europa, vendieron las armas, arrasaron los países y luego vendieron la reconstrucción con los créditos del Plan Marshall .


----------



## amcxxl (Sábado a la(s) 6:36 AM)




----------



## mazuste (Sábado a la(s) 6:47 AM)

Después de la calma llega la tormenta...¿O era al revés?


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Sábado a la(s) 7:16 AM)

Ramonmo dijo:


> Pereza la vuestra, cuyo argumentario empieza el 24 de febrero: "Rusia invadió..."
> 
> Patético.
> 
> ...



Mejor no padsr de 130.000 000 asesinados por el comunismo


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Sábado a la(s) 7:20 AM)

eljusticiero dijo:


> *RUMORES APUNTAN A UNA RETIRADA UCRANIANA DE LA LOCALIDAD DE KRASNAYA GORA, AL NORTE DE BAKHMUT*



Os agradezco a muchos la información y seguro que se hace de buena fe en la mayoría de los casos. Pero si no hay fuentes creo q es mejor no poner nada y si las hay ponerlas...


----------



## coscorron (Sábado a la(s) 7:52 AM)

Kron II dijo:


> Fijaros que barbaridad: los M113 y los M2 Bradley deberían ir en una segunda línea, protegidos por los tanques principales de batalla, que los pocos que le resten a Ucrania tienen un blindaje no demasiado más resistente que el de los M2. Mi impresión es que los van a lanzar a pecho descubierto contra la línea de contacto de Rusia.
> 
> Los RIM-7, son defensa antiaérea de corto alcance (19 Km) de mediados de los 70s, por lo que los van a machacar de múltiples formas, y no es eficiente ni contra misiles de crucero o balísticos, ni contra drones.
> 
> Cada vez entiendo menos que pretende EE.UU., sino es alargar el conflicto todo lo posible y ahorrarse costes de mantenimiento de material obsoleto...



Y que tal renovar todo su armamento a consta de la ruina del contribuyente USA y Europa y haciendo pupa a los rusos de paso.... Bradley viejos a Ucarnia que habrá que reponer.


----------



## millie34u (Sábado a la(s) 7:53 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Asociaciones de vascos fuera de Euskadi y Navarra, busca por la red que no todo pueden borrarlo !!!.



200000 vascos y 1000 millones de comunistas, ya te vale, se te va a caer el palillo votante de ciutatans


----------



## Malevich (Sábado a la(s) 8:03 AM)

pepetemete dijo:


> 250.000 tropas y maquinaria en Bielorusia listas para..... creo que en breve lo sabremos.
> 
> A ver que hace la OTAN cuando se lance esa ofensiva, que creo que será pronto.



Por favor, no traduzcáis literalmente del inglés.
En español lo correcto es decir "250.000 soldados", tropas es el conjunto, no los individuos. Gracias.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 8:05 AM)

❗ Anoche, alrededor de las 03:00 (hora de Moscú), las fuerzas de defensa aérea derribaron un dron ucraniano sobre Sebastopol.

Incluso la festividad sagrada: la Navidad para estos no humanos no es una razón para detener sus intentos de atacar nuestras ciudades.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 8:09 AM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Quo vadis, España?



Al carajo es donde va España. Pero es lo que llevan votando desde 1978. Basura


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 8:15 AM)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Por cierto, acaban de ordenar en Ucrania la movilizacion de 500.000 reclutas.
> 
> Cuanto tiempo pensais que van a poder seguir llevando este ritmo sin empezar a meter a Europeos a saco ?
> 
> Es cuestion de nada que esteis combatiendo y empringados en trincheras, sobretodo los menores de 25 años, los mayores ya iremos mas tarde.



No van a meter a nadie porque eso reventaria más rápidamente la Unión Euroyankee.


----------



## coscorron (Sábado a la(s) 8:16 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Un vez tomada Soledar, cuando se haga, yo también creo que los rusos atacarán Siversk.
> Más que nada porque desde Soledar al sur de Siversk, solo hay 15 km. Y desde el norte, desde las posiciones que controla Rusia en el bosque al Sur de Kreminaya, están a tan solo 8 km de Siversk. De hecho esta zona la han ido recuperando los rusos poco a poco, en las últimas semanas. Y en cuanto caiga Soledar, todas las tropas nazis al Este de Siversk, también tendrán que retroceder.
> 
> Después, desde Soledar a Kramatorsk, son 28 km de distancia. De los cuáles más de 20 no tienen fortificación alguna, ni poblaciones con edificios altos, ni colegios o escuelas donde los ucranianos puedan esconderse.
> ...



Yo también pienso que la ofensiva evidente es hacía el norte Siversk y luego gira hacía Kramatorks/Slavyansk pero hay una alternativa menos discutida y también muy interesante y es avanzar a Konstantianivka y empezar a complicar la posición de Avdeevka desde el norte .. Si se toma Konstanianivka mucho pueblos al sur de esa ciudad serían indefendibles.




O quizas las dos a la vez si hay tropas para hacerlo ...


----------



## Cosmopolita (Sábado a la(s) 8:20 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> La lista del último paquete de ayuda militar de EEUU para Ucrania:
> 
> 50 Bradley,
> 
> ...



Todo es mucho mejor de lo que usa el Ejército de Ucrania.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sinjar (Sábado a la(s) 8:26 AM)

Se habían terminado los misiles por enesima vez no?


----------



## Sinjar (Sábado a la(s) 8:32 AM)




----------



## Cosmopolita (Sábado a la(s) 8:38 AM)

Plutarko dijo:


> Solo deseo que esos Bradley terminen reventados atascados en el barro.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Claro porque orugas de BMP-2/3 de glorioso ejercito ruso son inmunes a barro.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (Sábado a la(s) 8:41 AM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Que floja nota deja "capitán de KGB" al aparto estatal soviético cuyo miembro era. Tanta KGB y tanto Politburo para acabar derrotado.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmopolita (Sábado a la(s) 8:47 AM)

Praktica dijo:


> hasta 1956 la NKVD persiguió a los Bandera clandestinos en los bosques.[/B]



Es imposible por el mero hecho de que NKVD dejó de existir en 1946 y se convirtió en Ministerio de Asuntos Internos. ¿No revisáis las notas o qué?





Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (Sábado a la(s) 8:48 AM)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Que floja nota deja "capitán de KGB" al aparto estatal soviético cuyo miembro era. Tanta KGB y tanto Politburo para acabar derrotado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Derrotado no, engañado, pero hay punto de inflexión, no nos quedemos con el "the end" holliwoodiense, no hay foto fija, veremos


----------



## amcxxl (Sábado a la(s) 8:48 AM)

coscorron dijo:


> Yo también pienso que la ofensiva evidente es hacía el norte Siversk y luego gira hacía Kramatorks/Slavyansk pero hay una alternativa menos discutida y también muy interesante y es avanzar a Konstantianivka y empezar a complicar la posición de Avdeevka desde el norte .. Si se toma Konstanianivka mucho pueblos al sur de esa ciudad serían indefendibles.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319163
> 
> ...








Cosmopolita dijo:


> Es imposible por el mero hecho de que NKVD dejó de existir en 1946 y se convirtió en Ministerio de Asuntos Internos. ¿No revisáis las notas o qué?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



NKVD= Comisariado del Pueblo para Asuntos Internos
KGB= Comité para la Seguridad del Estado

en ambos casos es un Ministerio del Interior como cualquier otro, incluido el contraespionaje

el cambio de nombre es solo estetico, el NKVD estuvo operando hasta el asesinato de Beria, despues el degenerado Kruchov cambio las cosas mas en profundidad aunque la mayoria de los funcionarios eran los mismos




millie34u dijo:


> 200000 vascos y 1000 millones de comunistas, ya te vale, se te va a caer el palillo votante de ciutatans



la fascistada es asi, como ellos asesinaron a 200.000 tios y los tiraron en cunetas, hay que decir algo similar para tapar sus crimenes

es lo mismo de siempre, si Hitler arraso Europa y murieron 60 millones , pues nada Stalin mato 60 millones de rusos

y lo mismo siempre, es como el que se tira un pedo y echa la culpa a los demas, mentalidad infantiloide que solo engaña a subnormales




Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Mejor no padsr de 130.000 000 asesinados por el comunismo



vas con retraso , ya llegan por 150 millones ,


----------



## Impresionante (Sábado a la(s) 8:52 AM)




----------



## Cosmopolita (Sábado a la(s) 8:52 AM)

Impresionante dijo:


> Derrotado no, engañado, pero hay punto de inflexión, no nos quedemos con el "the end" holliwoodiense, no hay foto fija, veremos



URSS también padeció algo que se conoce como "la élite orgánica", que en un momento dado estaba empezando a sentar las bases cara futuro cambio de aires. Para los rusos es mucho más asumible creer en el complot imperialista que acabó con la URSS, en vez de pensar que los dirigentes soviéticos les engañaron y aproximadamente desde los finales de los años 70, se preparaban para un posible cambio con el fin de pilotar los cambios posteriores.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Loignorito (Sábado a la(s) 8:57 AM)

Mabuse dijo:


> La filosofía es algo muy diferente pues está únicamente vinculada a las reglas de la razón, de las que derivan matemáticas y lógica, el taoísmo no es estrictamente filosofía porque acude a la intuición, cosa que no permite la filosofía, aunque es lo único que se le aproxima. La ciencia nace en el SXVI de la mano de Galileo y también es un fenómeno único, derivado de la filosofía grecolatina. Surgen, eso sí, del contraste y confluencia de varias religiones y corrientes culturales, pero no se les parece, es una revolución parecida al neolítico pero en pensamiento, y todavía hay una enorme parte de la humanidad que no se ha sumado a ese cambio.



Creo que lo que debatimos es más bien el concepto 'ciencia'. Antes esta estaba vinculada a aspectos que después le fueron extirpados. De no haber existido ¿de dónde salen las maquinarias de asedio, la fabricación de armas e ingenios, la arquitectura, etc? lo mismo con las técnicas agrarias, navales, textiles... lo que sucede es que antes de Cristo todo estaba sellado y compartimentado en gremios de cada sector, encerrado en las mentes de los genios humanos de cada época que se reservaban sus conocimientos y los compartían tan solo con sus discípulos. Los conocimientos eran tabú para las clases bajas, sobre todo los asociados con el poder. Estos eran cosas de nobles y primaban las sectas iniciáticas donde se impartían, así era por todo el orbe.


----------



## Impresionante (Sábado a la(s) 8:58 AM)




----------



## Loignorito (Sábado a la(s) 9:01 AM)

Mabuse dijo:


> Eso no es filosofía ya que acepta de entrada principios no razonados.



Volvemos a lo mismo ¿qué entendemos como filosofía? literalmente es el amor a la sabiduría. Pero aquí algunos comenzaron a imponer reglas fijas que excluían perspectivas aceptadas desde siempre. Para mi eso fue un retroceso y no un perfeccionamiento del concepto.


----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 9:11 AM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Defina "ultraizquierda española".



Aqui hay ciertas "personas", que nos quieren imponer el estalinismo de nuevo (por sus santos cojones), que han afirmado sin rubor, que la izquierda, ellos dicen autentica (en cada generacion hay un puñado de ...) es globaliista pero guena...pero en chachi piruli...o sea, la misma ingenieria social de mierda que hasta hace diez minutos venian defendiendo a muerte, deshumanizante, denigrante, degradante, disolvente de pueblos, patrias, familias, roles sociales, no digamos creencias trascendentes (salvo spock y los namequianos)...eso si, CON LA HOZ Y EL MARTILLO DEL PARTIDO UNICO...grabadas a fuego sobre el alma de cada pobre ciudadano....o detrito de ciudadano....lo que dejen de el.


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 9:11 AM)

Il Russo en Telegram 8.55h

_Los ucranianos han informado que los rusos han comenzado a atacar en las cercanías de la carretera Seversk / Bakhmut. Si es cierto, esto indicaría que las minas de sal están ahora casi rodeadas desde el norte. La situación es crítica para la AFU

_


----------



## Impresionante (Sábado a la(s) 9:11 AM)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> URSS también padeció algo que se conoce como "la élite orgánica", que en un momento dado estaba empezando a sentar las bases cara futuro cambio de aires. Para los rusos es mucho más asumible creer en el complot imperialista que acabó con la URSS, en vez de pensar que los dirigentes soviéticos les engañaron y aproximadamente desde los finales de los años 70, se preparaban para un posible cambio con el fin de pilotar los cambios posteriores.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Bien, lo compro.

Pero ahora hay un manifiesto antes y después, y es cierto se han perdido regiones enteras, pero acaba de recuperarse parte y hay una confrontación militar Otan-Rusia, cada cual se ha retratado, ya no hay espacio para la interpretación o el misterio, todo está claro, y por tanto, ya no se cederá en nada más sin guerra de por medio, ya no hay complejos, ya no comprarán moralina occidental


----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 9:14 AM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Eso si...LA INVASION ISLAMICA, ANIMISTA, MORONEGRADA ACULTURIZANTE Y DEGRADANTE...ESA, NO LE MOLESTA LO MAS ABSOLUTO!!!

HAY PACO, PACO...LO QUE NOS HICISTE...que ocasion perdida.


----------



## vil. (Sábado a la(s) 9:16 AM)

mazuste dijo:


> “No puede haber nazismo en Ucrania porque Zelenskiy es judío”.
> 
> 
> Ucranianos viendo el discurso de Año Nuevo de Zelenskiy:



A ver, que con ver el pisito tan majo que se gastan, estos podrían ser tan típicamente ucranianos como californianos, pensar que esta gente esté en el frente muriendo es como pensar que el hijo de alguno de los magnates que vienen a cenar o pasear por las calles de Londres, Madrid o París, cuando no Nueva York, mientras nos dan discursos sobre lo MUCHO QUE SUFREN ELLOS, pues...

A ver, se nos podría exigir que cuando hablemos de Ucrania intentemos meter la MENOR PROPAGANDA POSIBLE... NO, lo siento, pero estos representan a los Ucranianos igual que FELIPE GONZALES , AZNAR , AYUSO o ANTONIOS representan al español que no se puede permitir pagar la factura eléctrica...


----------



## dabuti (Sábado a la(s) 9:18 AM)

Nico dijo:


> Poe si alguien no ha visto esta peli. Excelente:



Ese es el trailer.

Película completa en español:
PARECE QUE NO CARGA EL ENLACE.



https://youtu.b/qJ6lrdqvtkA


(COLOCAR LA e minúscula detrás de youtu.b y antes de la / Y FUNCIONA)


----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 9:19 AM)

El-Mano dijo:


> Ejem, ejem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tambien abandona BiH.


----------



## visaman (Sábado a la(s) 9:19 AM)

Octubrista dijo:


> Lo más barato para derribar drones, dirigibles y globos, será esto:



pero como lo armas que eso se rompe con nada


----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 9:21 AM)

El_Suave dijo:


> En el Parlamento Español no hay ultraizquierda. Y lo más parecido que hay a la izquierda, como pueden ser Podemos o Bildu, partidos no olvidemos bajo permanente amenaza de ilegalización, pues no, no apoyan a la OTAN.
> 
> Una cosa somos nosotros en un foro, que somos irrelevantes y por tanto se nos permite ser abiertamente pro-rusos, y otra cosa partidos políticos que ya están bajo permanente amenaza judicial-policial haciendo lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Pero que coño de comunista!!
Putos vagos, marisqueros, corruptos y jetas...ESOS NO SABEN NI LO QUE SON YA!!
PARA REPUDIARLES LA PATULEA KARKI ROJA QUE SOPORTAMOS ESTOICAMENTE AQUI EN ESTE SANTO JILO...como seran...

Jamas crei que lo verian mis hogosss!!!


----------



## visaman (Sábado a la(s) 9:27 AM)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Casi, pero no
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318530
> 
> ...



esto ya es mas realista y disparar con escopeta de postas que magnifica el impacto.


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 9:31 AM)

Il Russo en Telegram

_Las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar de Ucrania han aumentado las horas de trabajo. Las citaciones en algunas regiones se distribuyen desde temprano en la mañana hasta tarde en la noche.
*▪*Los residentes de Ivano-Frankivsk informan que ayer se llevaron a cabo rondas puerta a puerta con citaciones después de las 22.00.
*▪*Hoy en Kharkov comenzaron a distribuirse "tarjetas de invitación" en el frente sin esperar a las 7 de la mañana _


----------



## visaman (Sábado a la(s) 9:32 AM)

Peineto dijo:


> Me parece que de ésta no sales vivo pobre insensato. Neskatxaren te van a sacar la piel a tiras en plaza pública. Eso con mucha suerte...



no me cogeran vivo estoy muy oculto yo


----------



## Minsky Moment (Sábado a la(s) 9:35 AM)

Malevich dijo:


> Por favor, no traduzcáis literalmente del inglés.
> En español lo correcto es decir "250.000 soldados", tropas es el conjunto, no los individuos. Gracias.



Como lo de "efectivos". Un efectivo siempre ha sido una tropa, un batallón, un conjunto de un cuerpo determinado. El efectivo de bomberos de Murcia, por ejemplo. Ya lo denunció Lázaro Carreter en su tiempo, que se estaba mutando la palabra para significar un individuo de ese cuerpo (fueron mandados a tal misión los 25 efectivos del cuartel de Almendralejo, por ejemplo), lo cuál le hacía reír al bueno de D Fernando pensando en que, bueno, en todo efectivo, algunos serán más efectivos que otros, digo yo.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 9:35 AM)

Las «reformas» y la guerra: una forma de transformación social


Desde su inicio en 2014, la guerra ha supuesto para Ucrania un gran argumento con el que justificar todo tipo de reformas, cambios y actuaciones que habían resultado imposibles apenas unos años ant…




slavyangrad.es











Las «reformas» y la guerra: una forma de transformación social


07/01/2023


Desde su inicio en 2014, la guerra ha supuesto para Ucrania un gran argumento con el que justificar todo tipo de reformas, cambios y actuaciones que habían resultado imposibles apenas unos años antes. Aunque se ha incrementado notablemente desde el 24 de febrero de 2022, cuando las tropas rusas violaron las fronteras ucranianas por tierra, mar y aire, este fenómeno se remonta a la guerra en Donbass, abiertamente utilizada por Kiev para imponer una serie de políticas que el país no había logrado consolidar en años anteriores. Habitualmente tiende a hablarse de esa tendencia en términos identitarios y centrados en la simbología: a eliminación de estatuas soviéticas, revisión de la historia para imponer el relato nacionalista como discurso nacional o eliminación de la lengua rusa en favor de la lengua ucraniana, todo ello en busca de imponer una tendencia política y eliminar toda alternativa no nacionalista.

Más desapercibida ha pasado en estos años, fundamentalmente debido a que estaba siendo fomentada por las instituciones, gobiernos y organizaciones no gubernamentales occidentales, la transformación social que está produciéndose. Desde la llegada al poder de Zelensky en 2019, que intensificó este proceso, su objetivo ha sido doble: consolidar la imposición de la agenda nacionalista en términos políticos y también la ideología _libertarian_ vinculada a los sectores económicamente más derechistas de Estados Unidos. Todas esas tendencias autoritarias, desreguladoras y de limitación de derechos de la clase trabajadora continúan ahora, intensificadas por las facilidades que ofrece la guerra, pero iniciadas desde el cambio de Gobierno forzado por el golpe de estado de febrero de 2014.

En ese proceso, Ucrania debía primero eliminar políticamente cualquier alternativa a esas dos ideas, algo que comenzó con la demonización del Partido de las Regiones, los partidos comunistas y cualquier medio de comunicación que se desviara lo más mínimo del relato nacionalista oficial. Todos ellos han sido, a lo largo de los últimos ocho años, calificados de prorrusos. La victoria de Euromaidan y la posterior guerra en Donbass fueron útiles para demonizar primero y prohibir después a todo tipo de partidos y movimientos calificados, lo fueran o no, de prorrusos. En las primeras semanas de la intervención militar rusa, Zelensky anunciaba la reorganización de la política informativa, en realidad la toma de control de la información por parte del Gobierno, y la prohibición de casi una docena de partidos políticos a los que acusaba de ser prorrusos. En contexto del estado de excepción, una decisión judicial era innecesaria.

La autoridad del presidente era más que suficiente para justificar una medida que a nivel internacional tampoco causó crítica alguna. La guerra contra Rusia justificaba una serie de medidas que, en realidad, tampoco eran nuevas. Mucho antes había sido ilegalizado, con una ley preparada _ad hoc_, el Partido Comunista de Ucrania, antaño una de las principales fuerzas políticas, especialmente en las zonas industriales del país. Pero incluso a pesar de contar con esa ley que supuestamente prohibía por igual a la ideología, símbolos y partidos comunistas y nazis -equiparando así “al régimen más genocida de la historia de la humanidad con el que liberó Auschwitz y ayudó a acabar con el reino del terror del Tercer Reich”-, el proceso se dilató durante años. Es más, la decisión definitiva de prohibición del KPU fue anunciada por un tribunal de Lviv en 2022. Para entonces, Ucrania había encontrado ya formas mucho más sencillas de acabar con toda oposición no nacionalista.

Lo mismo puede decirse de los medios de comunicación. En las últimas semanas, se han producido tímidos comentarios sobre los efectos de limitación de la libertad de expresión y libertad de prensa a causa de la última ley ratificada por Volodymyr Zelensky, que consolida el control completo de la política informativa, y con ello, del discurso. En una guerra en la que el frente informativo ha sido tan importante como el frente militar tanto para Ucrania como para sus socios, la guerra ha justificado el control absoluto de las palabras y las imágenes publicadas. Incluso medios occidentales están resaltando actualmente que la ley ratificada por Volodymyr Zelensky es, según la Federación Europea de Periodistas, “digna de los peores regímenes autoritarios”.

Pese a las críticas, ni la legislación ni, sobre todo, las prácticas ya establecidas van a cambiar en Ucrania, fundamentalmente porque ni el cierre de medios ni el acoso a la prensa mínimamente opositora han sido una novedad de 2022. En las primeras semanas de la intervención militar rusa, el periodista de Odessa Yuri Tkatchev fue detenido y encarcelado durante semanas falsamente acusado de tenencia de unos explosivos que habían sido colocados por quienes acudieron a su vivienda a detenerle a causa de sus publicaciones, una táctica también utilizada desde la victoria de Maidan contra opositores, fundamentalmente contra comunistas.

En esos años, Ucrania había luchado ya contra la prensa y los periodistas considerados poco leales. Como ahora, la justificación era también la lucha contra Rusia. En esos años, Ucrania contaba con la presión que era capaz de ejercer la extrema derecha, un elemento útil para realizar aquellas tareas como el asedio y acoso a medios de comunicación que las autoridades aún no podían realizar. Pese a su apariencia de un político _outsider_ y una imagen cuidadosamente creada, las tendencias autoritarias de Volodymyr Zelensky se mostraron desde su llegada al poder. La prohibición de emisión de medios sin siquiera una decisión judicial ha sido una constante durante la presidencia del actual héroe de Occidente, que tampoco dudó en intervenir ilegalmente en el Tribunal Constitucional en busca de una concentración del poder que continúa actualmente, pero que precede a la intervención militar rusa.

A las pulsiones autoritarias, que finalmente se tradujeron en la prohibición general de todo partido político opositor no nacionalista, y a la tozuda agenda contraria a la negociación de la paz -también anterior al 24 de febrero- ha venido asociada siempre una ideología económica de _libertad_, una tendencia _libertarian_ que, a la sombra de la guerra, continúa aumentando. La guerra, y también la reducción de relaciones económicas con Rusia que ha traído como consecuencia, ha supuesto para Ucrania un declive económico que ha justificado el aumento del poder de todo un entramado de organizaciones internacionales y “no gubernamentales” que han visto en el Gobierno de Kiev a su principal aliado. Con Zelensky, dispuesto a ir incluso más allá que lo exigido por el Fondo Monetario Internacional en términos de privatizaciones y recortes en servicios públicos como la sanidad y las pensiones, esa tendencia a la liberalización salvaje no ha hecho más que aumentar.

Ucrania, que no ha dudado en utilizar el impago de pensiones a la población de Donbass como medida de ahorro, tampoco ha tenido especial dificultad en realizar durísimos _ajustes_ en la sanidad del país, antaño pública y ya antes de la guerra abandonada en una _reforma sanitaria_ liderada por una ministra de Sanidad de nacionalidad estadounidense apodada _doctora muerte_. La ministra, cuya pareja es uno de los líderes de OUN(B) en Estados Unidos, mantuvo su puesto con la llegada de Zelensky y sus posteriores sucesores han profundizado en su reforma. Los escasos reportajes que actualmente presentan el lamentable estado de la sanidad local, la desaparición del servicio en áreas rurales o la necesidad de que sea Cruz Roja quien atienda a la población tampoco muestran las consecuencias de la invasión rusa sino la continuación de algo que comenzó años atrás por voluntad propia.

En agosto, escasos medios prestaban atención a la firma de la ley 5371, ratificada por Zelensky tras aceptarse una modificación de última hora como concesión a los sindicatos: la ley estará en vigor mientras se mantenga la ley marcial y no permanentemente como pretendía el entorno de Zelensky. Esta ley prácticamente elimina el papel de los sindicatos en pequeñas y medianas empresas y elimina la protección de la que hasta entonces disponían trabajadores y trabajadoras. En ese afán de _libertad_, Ucrania ha _liberado_ así a esa masa trabajadora de los convenios colectivos, con lo que los contratos habrán de ser negociados de forma individual y sin negociación colectiva por parte de los sindicatos, con la pérdida de capacidad de presión a las empresas que eso implica. Teóricamente, esta legislación es solo temporal, aunque la trayectoria y la ideología del equipo de Volodymyr Zelensky pone en cuestión esa intención.

La lucha por apartar a los sindicatos y eliminar la negociación colectiva también comenzó años antes de que las tropas rusas cruzaran la frontera. La aprobación del Código del Trabajo causó cierto debate en 2021, pero con los movimientos de izquierdas prohibidos o demonizados y los sindicatos vacíos de contenido alguno, jamás existió una resistencia organizada a lo que abiertamente era una reducción de los derechos de trabajadores y trabajadoras. La ley 5388, por ejemplo, no escondía su objetivo en su nombre: “Sobre las enmiendas a ciertos actos legislativos de Ucrania sobre la desregulación de relaciones laborales”. Con esa ley, Ucrania buscaba _simplificar_ las relaciones laborales, permitía a empleadores modificar unilateralmente los términos del contrato y eliminaba a los sindicatos de la negociación de cuestiones como vacaciones, horas extra o trabajo en fines de semana, una _descomunización _de derechos en nombre de la libertad y de los derechos de las empresas.

La reforma del Código del Trabajo fue presentada por Halina Tretiakova, que abiertamente afirmó que “limitaremos los derechos de los trabajadores un poco y discriminaremos contra ellos”. La diputada del partido de Zelensky se había destacado en 2019 por proponer exigir experiencia militar para acceder al empleo público. Dos años antes, al frente de la organización “Instituto de Libertades Civiles”, propuso retrasar la edad de jubilación y reducir las cuantías de las ya miserables pensiones.

En 2020, en calidad de presidenta del Comité de Políticas Sociales del Parlamento de Ucrania, Tretiakova propuso esterilizar a los pobres que buscan ayudas sociales para mantener a sus hijos, a los que definió como “de poca calidad”. Para justificarse, Tretiakova apeló a _la dama de hierro_: “Margaret Thatcher afirmó en este sentido que Gran Bretaña es muy dura y quienes no quieren trabajar, no tienen que tener prestaciones. Una vez llegaron a tener un viceministro de Política Social, un lord, que dijo que quien quisiera recibir algún tipo de prestación social debería ser esterilizado. Li Kuan Yew esterilizó a las mujeres que no tenían estudios superiores. Son métodos muy crueles, diría que hasta sádicos, con los que librar a la nación de elementos que no quieren defenderla ni ganarse el pan”, explicó entonces.

Las tendencias mostradas por Zelensky, aún más desreguladoras que las de Poroshenko y más radicales que las propuestas por instituciones como el FMI, deben causar serias dudas sobre el carácter temporal de cualquier medida legislativa que busque profundizar en la tendencia de eliminar derechos de la clase trabajadora en favor de las clases dirigentes, las empresas o el gran capital. Todas esas medidas, ignoradas por medios supuestamente críticos y fomentadas abiertamente por los socios y acreedores occidentales de Ucrania preceden a la entrada de tropas rusas. La guerra supone para Ucrania una excusa para imponer un modelo económico, político y social basado en el individualismo, el recorte de derechos sociales y la supremacía del capital, sea nacional y, sobre todo, el extranjero, aspecto que merece un capítulo propio.


----------



## visaman (Sábado a la(s) 9:38 AM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Haceros a la idea de lo que tienen preparado para nosotros cuando demos problemas.



na tu vas de mochilero del capataz de la plantacion NS4 os echais al monte y vivis una vida de guerrilleros tropicales


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 9:39 AM)

_Kiev fue reconocida como la mejor ciudad del mundo en 2023. La agencia internacional Resonance la situó en el primer puesto del ranking de las "100 mejores ciudades del mundo"...._

Tridente coronando el árbol bicolor.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 9:40 AM)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
5-6 de enero de 2023

República de Crimea:

▪ El jueves, las AFU, utilizando vehículos aéreos no tripulados, intentaron atacar el aeródromo de Belbek en Sebastopol, pero las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea derribaron todos los objetivos.

▪ Varios drones fueron derribados por sistemas de defensa antiaérea cerca de Nizhnegorsk.

Dirección Starobel (mapa):

▪ Al tramo Kupiansko-Svatovsky, el mando de las AFU ha redesplegado unidades de la 67ª división. Las formaciones nacionalistas también se han posicionado a lo largo de la línea de contacto.
➖ En Kupyansk, las posiciones enemigas fueron alcanzadas en el territorio de una antigua fábrica de azúcar.
➖ Se están formando grupos blindados de asalto en dirección a Kryvosheyevka.

▪ En el sector de Liman, el enemigo intentó asaltar las posiciones de la 3ª división de infantería motorizada del 20º Ejército de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en la zona del barranco de Zhuravka, pero fracasó y se retiró.
➖ En Shchurovo se ha establecido un punto de despliegue para los combatientes ucranianos recién llegados.

Dirección soledar:

▪ En la zona de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), los escuadrones de asalto Wagner PMC han ampliado su zona de control en el sureste de Bakhmut, en el área de las calles Trudovy Reserves y Fedor Maksimenko.
➖Noreste de Bakhmut, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron las afueras del sur de la aldea de Podgorodne, cerca de la carretera Svetlodarsk-Slaviansk.

▪ En el sector de Soledar, según los informes, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lograron avanzar profundamente en Soledar con combates.

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Rubizhne con artillería de cañón, la infraestructura civil resultó dañada en la ciudad.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Los militares rusos siguen empujando al enemigo fuera del centro hacia las afueras occidentales de Marinka.

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas golpearon Donetsk, Makeyevka, Panteleymonovka, Horlivka y Yasynuvata, con civiles heridos.

Región de Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Los duelos de artillería continúan a lo largo de la línea de contacto, con las Fuerzas Armadas rusas disparando contra objetivos en Gulyaypol, Zaliznichne, Charivne, Primorsky, Stepovoye y Shcherbaki.

Frente Sur. Dirección Kherson (mapa):

▪ Las AFU probablemente se estén preparando para un desembarco en la península de Kinburn. Un UAV ucraniano Bayraktar está operando sobre Ochakov y Dniprovsky Liman para vigilar la situación en la península.

▪ Un puesto de mando de la 126ª Brigada de la AFU TRO se despliega en la zona de Beryslav, en la Planta de Construcción de Maquinaria de Beryslav.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 9:41 AM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Como lo de "efectivos". Un efectivo siempre ha sido una tropa, un batallón, un conjunto de un cuerpo determinado. El efectivo de bomberos de Murcia, por ejemplo. Ya lo denunció Lázaro Carreter en su tiempo, que se estaba mutando la palabra para significar un individuo de ese cuerpo (fueron mandados los 25 efectivos del cuartel de Almendralejo, por ejemplo), lo cuál le hacía reír al bueno de D Fernando pensando en que, bueno, en todo efectivo, algunos serán más efectivos que otros, digo yo.



Cómo le echo de menos.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 9:42 AM)

Crónica de ataques y fuego mutuo en la zona SMO durante la noche del 6 al 7 de enero de 2023

▪ Medios de defensa antiaérea rusos derriban un dron ucraniano sobre el espigón norte de Sebastopol.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, se lanzaron ataques contra Staritsa, Gatishche, Glubokoye y Ambarnoye.

▪ En dirección a Starobelsk, las AFU bombardearon Ploshchanka y Dibrowa.

▪ En la dirección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), Bakhmut, Soledar y Nueva York fueron atacados.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, formaciones ucranianas que utilizaban artillería de cañón y cohetes atacaron objetivos civiles en Donetsk, Holmivske, Horlivka y Makiivka.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon el sanatorio de Gopry en Hola Prystan y edificios residenciales en Aleshki. Hay víctimas entre la población civil.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## visaman (Sábado a la(s) 9:42 AM)

Martok dijo:


> Cada vez me lo creo mas en octubre un calor de cojones, noviembre frio y curiosamente desde el 18 de diciembre cuando las conversaciones se abandonan vuelven los calores....



como vas de espia en pekin?


----------



## vil. (Sábado a la(s) 9:43 AM)

Jotagb dijo:


> Aquí hay valor, alguien que traduzca alguna página. El nombre de la portada es nano chips 2030. Aquí hay oro.



Lo que hay ahí es un: BLUFF...

Te lo explico. Deberíamos llamar a esta época la "epoca Musk o Tesla", el porqué es sencillo, hoy se anuncia a bombo y platillo que ALGUIEN o ALGUIENES tienen UN SISTEMA o PRODUCTO que si RECIBE LA FINANCIACION SUFICIENTE pondrá el mundo en un altar... en España esto llevó a unos "empresaurios" a lanzar GRAFENANO, si mal no recuerdo que se denominaba la empresa... todo es crowfunding y humo, mucho, inmenso humo... a lo MUSK, vender humo, agarrar financiación y inyectar a cienes de personas que de uno u otro modo tienen que ver con quíen ha creado el HUMO...

Y deberías entenderlo. En la robotización tenemos el ejemplo más palmario del HUMO. Parece ser que lo que va a sustituir el robot, no es empleos altamamente cualificacos, no señor, como un abogado, o un programador, va a sustituir a CAMAREROS LIMPIADORAS, CONDUCTORES, ETC... la cosa tiene miga, pongamos un camarero, es decir un señor que no cobra demasiado y que lo que hace mayormente es transportar comida de un lugar a otro, PERO, PERO, si vas a comer a McDonald, que si vas a comer a un restaurante 5 estrellas, entonces ya no es transporte lo que compras es SERVICIO... para el sistema McDonald ya existen robots, se llaman EXPENDEDORAS y si McDonald no lo utilza es porque simplemente le es más rentable tener a cuatro personas y pagarles el mínimo, en un 5 estrellas no te va a colar lo del robot, porque lo que queremos los humanos es que nos sirvan otros humanos y nos hagan sentir como reyes, que es a lo que se va, el futurismo como moda lo mismo en el futuro se estila, pero en principio y a día de hoy se paga por el servicio... entonces qué cohones es eso del ROBOT-CAMARERO, pues es que en lugar de devolverte un euro por dejar la mesa limpia te van a cobrar esos dos euros porque un aparato COMPLEJO Y QUE TIENE QUE MOVERSE ENTRE MESAS, sin ningún tipo de organización y con gente movíendose anarquicamente te lleven en el McDonalds la hamburguesa desde la EXPENDEDORA a tu mesa Y POSTERIORMENTE limpien la mesa... cual es el truco de todo esto: pues es sencillo BAJAR LOS SALARIOS, ese es el humo del invento, pero no más...

Dónde está el negocio... pues en desarrollar una IA o como quieras llamarla para ciertos tipos de profesiones, PROFESIONALES CUALIFICADOS, pero ahí la POTENCIA DE COMPUTACIÓN, puede que ayude pero a día de hoy ya tienen potencia suficiente para hacerla viable, el problema es que esa IA sea realmente eficiente y NO COMETA ERRORES GRAVES, dado que un ERROR GRAVE multiplicado por cienes lleva a cualquier empresa a la ruína, por eso las prueban y reprueban en entornos no profesionales y para asuntos recreativos, que una cosa es que esa IA sea capaz de superar a cualquier médido o abogado o cualquier otra profesión, que eso podrían probablemente tenerlo sobre la mesa y otra ES QUE NO COMETA ERRORES y aquí el meollo del problema, un MEDICO COMETE UN ERROR y simplemente un paciente muere y es posible que los daños legales ni siquiera lleguen a PROBARSE, dado el corporativismo profesional, PERO UNA TABAQUERA encubre estudios científicos sobre el tabaco que demuestra adicción y... y... y... si tu fueses MICROSOFT y tuvieses una posición dominante te la jugarías... y no siendo Microsoft o Google tú crees que cualquier organización aceptaría un producto de una micro-empresa que en cualquier momento se podría ir a la quiebra, NO, POR EL RIESGO... que es una palabra que en un foro de economia debería ser vital...


----------



## Minsky Moment (Sábado a la(s) 9:44 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> Cómo le echo de menos.



Tendría que ser de obligada lectura en la enseñanza media de todo el país.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 9:45 AM)

Polonia pretende transferir a Ucrania carros de combate alemanes Leopard - Wall Street Journal

▪ Polonia estudia la petición de Ucrania de trasladar a los Leopard alemanes. Después de que Berlín reciba vehículos de reemplazo de Corea del Sur y Estados Unidos.
▪ "Polonia entregó más de 240 tanques soviéticos mejorados a Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra. Ahora Polonia está estudiando la petición de Ucrania de regalarle carros de combate alemanes Leopard", declaró el director del Instituto Polaco de Relaciones Internacionales, Slawomir Debski.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 9:47 AM)

En Estados Unidos, el republicano Kevin McCarthy ha sido elegido presidente de la Cámara de Representantes por decimoquinta vez.

Anteriormente había prometido plantear la cuestión de los recortes del presupuesto militar estadounidense e iniciar una revisión de la financiación de los suministros militares a Ucrania.
Fue votado por 216 miembros de la cámara baja









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Y le ha costado un huevo y parte del otro conseguirlo. _


----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 9:47 AM)

coscorron dijo:


> Y así es como se trata a un amigo y a un aliado cuando te deja de convenir su amistada ... Como para fiarse de la diplomacia occidental y ha tenido suerte de que no se lo han puesto a Maduro debajo del arbol para que se entretuviera con el...



Estados Unidos no tiene amigos...solo intereses.


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 9:47 AM)

_Satanistas ucranianos capturan el templo principal de la Lavra de Kiev-Pechersk. El "servicio de Navidad" será celebrado allí por la cismática OCU

_


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 9:48 AM)

Incautada la iglesia principal del Pechersk Lavra de Kiev: el líder cismático del PCU, Yepifán, celebrará por primera vez un servicio navideño en la catedral Uspenskyy.

La Iglesia Ortodoxa de Ucrania ha recibido un permiso especial de la Cancillería del Reich del Ministerio de Cultura para celebrarla. La entrada al Lavra ya está llena de militantes y policías que comprueban los documentos de todo el mundo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## delhierro (Sábado a la(s) 9:50 AM)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Todo es mucho mejor de lo que usa el Ejército de Ucrania.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



No lo veo, los M113 son ataudes con cadenas bastante peores que un BMP2 y no estan ni siquiera artillados. Los Bradley son muy anticuados, aunque indudablemente mejores que los anteriores , tienen un buen cañon, el problema sera el terreno al menos hasta junio.

Les van a enviar de todo, el problema son los aviones y los tanques, los rusos han acabado con todo el material sovietico no solo de Ucrania de toda Europa del este. Y su equivalente occidental es muy escaso, carisimo y dificil de mantener y manejar.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 9:51 AM)

El ejército ruso avanza en dirección a Artemivsk y golpea a las AFU cerca de Kupyansk, Liman y Avdiyivka - lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las AFU:

▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk y Liman, las fuerzas rusas han golpeado a las fuerzas ucranianas en las zonas de más de 20 n.p.s. Entre ellas-Dvurechnaya, Kupyansk, Kislovka, Kotlyarovka y Krakhmalne en la región de Kharkiv y Stelmakhovka, Makiivka, Ploshanka y Dibrova LNR.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las AFU fueron alcanzadas por fuego de la Federación Rusa en áreas de más de 20 n.p.s. Estas incluyen Yakovlevka, Spornoye, Berestovoye, Bilohovka, Soledar, Artemivsk y Nueva York DNR.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, la Federación Rusa bombardeó posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Avdiivka, Veseloye, Nevelske, Krasnogorovka, Kamianka, Georgiyivka, Marinka y Novomikhailivka de la DNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 9:53 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> El Veraz.



Verifica su estulticia...no le puedes pedir mas.


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 9:54 AM)

_En Kiev se están recogiendo libros en ruso para destruirlos.

"Donde primero se queman los libros, después se queman las personas", escribió en una ocasión el alemán Heine.
En Ucrania, todo es mucho peor de lo que Heine imaginaba. Primero quemaron gente en Odessa, luego empezaron a destruir_


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 9:55 AM)

"EE.UU. intenta que Rusia negocie un acuerdo en Ucrania renunciando a sus nuevas regiones" (c) Departamento de Estado de EE.UU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 9:57 AM)




----------



## visaman (Sábado a la(s) 10:02 AM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



rara es n se habka de violaciones salvo el otro dia que decia que mercenarios polaccos qeu violaron a ucranianas los mandaron a morir a lo mas crudo del frente, pero ni acusan alos rusosa de violar ni nada raro de narices


----------



## Labrador (Sábado a la(s) 10:03 AM)

Praktica dijo:


> *Rusia recupera la iniciativa estratégica: la nueva táctica del general Surovikin*
> 2023-01-06 16:16
> Россия возвращает себе стратегическую инициативу: новая тактика генерала Суровикина
> fragmento tr dee
> ...



¿Odesa? 

s2


----------



## visaman (Sábado a la(s) 10:05 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> InfoDefenseESPAÑOL
> 
> 
> InfoDefense es un grupo de voluntarios de todas las partes del mundo. Estamos diciendo la verdad sobre la que la mayoría de los medios prefieren guardar silencio. Más de 20 canales en diferentes idiomas. La lista: @InfoDefALL @InfoDefenseMailBot
> ...




Y además hay que aprovechar...porque ahora dejarán viajar a los chinos, y Moscú será un infierno para visitar ciertos sitios.
Personalmente he ido solo 3 veces al Teatro Bolshoi en un lustro...y las tres en 2020, porque no había chinos copando todas las entradas.

Esto me temo que se ha terminado, y millones de chinos van a inundar las ciudades rusas, sobre todo Vladivostok, Novosibirsk, Moscú y San Petersburgo. Lo cuál será bueno para el turismo, pero para los que vivimos aquí será peor
[/QUOTE]
aprende a ligar chinas no seas derrotista si no pudes vencerlos follatelas o algo


----------



## Eslacaña (Sábado a la(s) 10:08 AM)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> URSS también padeció algo que se conoce como "la élite orgánica", que en un momento dado estaba empezando a sentar las bases cara futuro cambio de aires. Para los rusos es mucho más asumible creer en el complot imperialista que acabó con la URSS, en vez de pensar que los dirigentes soviéticos les engañaron y aproximadamente desde los finales de los años 70, se preparaban para un posible cambio con el fin de pilotar los cambios posteriores.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Hombre, hubo de todo. LA URSS se estaba descomponiendo y el borracho Yelstin aceleró el proceso pero, eso sí, con la ayuda de Occidente. En lo único que acertó, me imagino en una de sus borracheras, fue en nombrar como sucesor a Putin, que pudo revertir parte de dicha descomposición porque la cosa iba hacia la desaparición total de Rusia.

Y camino del desastre, a alguien del Pentágono, en la época en la que tenían más sentido común y menos powerpoint, se acordó de que había 5000 cabezas nucleares bailando sin un jefe claro y que podrían caer en manos de vete tú a saber. Fue ahí justo cuando echaron una mano y frenaron sus ansias y el desmadre. Aún recuerdo a los ucranianos y creo que a los tayikos o uzbekos, ahora no me apetece googlear, devolviendo de mala gana a Rusia las que tenían en su territorio. Lo que no esperaban los norteamericanos es que los rusos luego se recompusiesen del desastre de la forma en que lo hicieron. Pero claro, con petróleo, energía y materias primas para aburrir e idem de alimentos, no era difícil



visaman dijo:


> Y además hay que aprovechar...porque ahora dejarán viajar a los chinos, y Moscú será un infierno para visitar ciertos sitios.
> Personalmente he ido solo 3 veces al Teatro Bolshoi en un lustro...y las tres en 2020, porque no había chinos copando todas las entradas.
> 
> Esto me temo que se ha terminado, y millones de chinos van a inundar las ciudades rusas, sobre todo Vladivostok, Novosibirsk, Moscú y San Petersburgo. Lo cuál será bueno para el turismo, pero para los que vivimos aquí será peor



Hola, he estado en Rusia pero curiosamente no en Moscú. Me dijero que el Teatro Bolshoi es de largo de lo mejor y que solo la Scala de Milán es comparable en acústica ¿cierto?. El día que acaba esta mierda, me gustaría volver a visitar Rusia y concretamente Moscú.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Sábado a la(s) 10:13 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia pretende transferir a Ucrania carros de combate alemanes Leopard - Wall Street Journal
> 
> ▪ Polonia estudia la petición de Ucrania de trasladar a los Leopard alemanes. Después de que Berlín reciba vehículos de reemplazo de Corea del Sur y Estados Unidos.
> ▪ "Polonia entregó más de 240 tanques soviéticos mejorados a Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra. Ahora Polonia está estudiando la petición de Ucrania de regalarle carros de combate alemanes Leopard", declaró el director del Instituto Polaco de Relaciones Internacionales, Slawomir Debski.
> ...



Mientras Chequia aceptó 14 Leopards del tipo 2A4, construidos en los años 80 y actualizados la década pasada, Polonia querría recibir los del tipo 2A6, más modernos y de fabricación posterior. *La otra parte de la versión alemana, que no la cuenta Berlín, es que desde hace años hay dudas de cuántos tanques tiene en realidad operativos el Ejército de Tierra alemán tras años de desinversión en mantenimiento de armamento.* Cuando estalló la guerra, el jefe de Gobierno Olaf Scholz, llegó a decir en el Bundestag que el país necesitaba “aviones que vuelen y buques que naveguen”.







Cada día menos popular. Aquí Olaf con un tanque Gepard.


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 10:17 AM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 6) En España el nacionalismo español no tiene ninguna fuerza, y en Rusia el estado controla el nacionalismo, no a la inversa como en Ucrania.



Totalmente cierto,* en España el nacionalismo español no existe*, porque desde 1982, se han ido minando, desprestigiando y destruyendo, los simbolos, la bandera, la cultura española, el respeto por las instituciones españolas y apoyando a tope a los desagradecidos micronacionalismos perifericos y asi nos va, estamos ante un experimento fallido.

PD- Esto terminara petando, el bien triunfara sobre el mal, todos o casi todos se volveran patriotas, tengan las ideas que tengan y prosperaremos de manera acelerada.


----------



## vil. (Sábado a la(s) 10:20 AM)

Malevich dijo:


> ¿Parecido a Guta en Siria?
> Recuerdo que cuando cayó, el follacabrismo se derrumbó como un castillo de arena.





Peineto dijo:


> Cierto, pero estos cabrones tienen mucha más produndidad estratégica.



No debemos confundir la situación... aquí Rusia no tiene el dominio aereo para ANULAR la logistica VITAL para los grupos OTAN, que precisan enormes aportes de combustible y reservas, estas por cierto en Ucrania es muy probable que esten FIRMEMENTE DEFENDIDAS en castillos SUBTERRANEOS, tipo Azovstal o bien y muy probablemente Bakmut, es CASI SEGURO que no son los únicos centros que exista en Ucrania, A ESTO SE REFERÍAN Merkel y otros cuando se decía que se había estando armando a Ucrania y a esto se refería Putin cuando dijo que los iban a DESNACIFICAR...

Los rusos pillaron la estrategia OTAN de velocidad y castillos subterraneos y negación de dominio aereo y frenta a ello han impuesto una guerra de MOTOSVOLADORAS y conquista SISTEMÁTICA de esos CASTILLOS SUBTERRANEOS... si Rusia tuviese ese dominio aereo, con todo y con ello NO CREO se lanzase a la desesperada A SABIENDAS de que los UCRANIANOS tienen reservas escondidas por doquier y son capaces de moverse a una velocidad que un ejército como el ruso ni en sueños puede... 

En este escenario, sin embargo, la DERROTA DE LA ESTRATEGI DE LA OTAN está siendo aplastante... cada nuevo envío de armas es una muestra más de esa derrota; qué se va a enviar ahora, vehículos PESADOS... simple y llanamente no estaban preparados para hacer frente a una guerra POSICIONAL y de desgaste, dónde la VELOCIDAD aporta poco, mayormente la capacidad de sorprender el lugar dónde se ataca, pero una vez se han fijado posiciones muy firmes y seguras a la par que líneas cortas, dónde se puedan mover reservas con cierta rapidez, aún cuando no sea la velocidad del enemigo en ningún caso, el asunto es simplemente seguir siendo SISTEMATICO e ir masacrando la logística civil específicamente de una BASTA ENORMIDAD TERRITORIAL, para lo que los sistemas de defensa OTANISTAS no han sido diseñados y no tienen además suficiente capacidad, sin suponer sobrecostes bestiales...

Y cuidado con esto, los rusos siguen teniendo ases en la manga para seguir METÓDICAMENTE masacrando a la OTAN, pensemos que hasta AHORA no han ATACADO GASOLINERAS que es muy probable que acaben haciendo, más tarde o más temprano, lo que supondría un nuevo golpe y muy profundo, que OBLIGARIA a los UCRANIANOS-OTAN a prácticamente convertir la logistica básica civil en algo estratégico y transcendental, de no hacerlo COLAPSARIA la logística militar... eso supone duplicar líneas, multiplicar costes, detraer recursos ya humanos, ya equipos, ya financieros... otra sangría... y los rusos LO ACABARNA HACIENDO...

Rusia no va a salir de esas posiciones... le convienen... 

La OTAN ha intentado cuevizar TODA UCRANIA para tener una guerrilla bien gestionada y muy eficiente... y Rusia pasa de conquistar territorio se dedica a IR LOCALIZANDO esas cuevas o MAS BIEN CASTILLOS SUBTERRANEOS e irlos poco a poco y sistemáticamente destruyendo...

Y aquí unos u otros puede chillar lo que quieran y decir lo que piensen... pero esto va a seguir así durante AÑOS si hace falta y al final LOS RUSOS sí ó sí ganarán de no tomar Ucrania otra dirección en la estrategia, que dado los mandos OTAN que tenemos no va a variar... HAY que echarlos a todos y encontrar un Surovikin que cambie la estrategia, dé toda UCRANIA A RUSIA y emplace equipos y personal en un pequeño espacio sencillamente defendible... mejor sería ver otras estrategias como NEGOCIAR, PERO...

La OTAN por su parte sigue con el problema de fondo, QUE LOS RUSOS TAMBIEN CONOCEN:

SIRIA.

Y mientras Rusia no ponga en juego más de lo que está poniendo me temo que el fruto sirio seguirá en manos IRANIES-RUSAS...

Esto además de mantener a Turquía en una posición neutral, de lo que Rusia está haciendo esfuerzos improvos y no va a renunciar a eso...

Alguien quiere saber algo de las cruzadas y porqué la TIERRA SANTA era tan importante... Bizancio y demás... jajajajajjaaa... lo estamos viviendo en persona, sin necesidad de cruzados y demás gaitas... porqué es importante esa zona... geopolítica mayormente... UCRANIA, TURQUÍA, SIRIA, ISRAEL... la leche...


----------



## Caracalla (Sábado a la(s) 10:20 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> Si hacen eso es que ya la Dan por perdida, temen un ataque desde Bielorrusia, por una vez esta finta si es inteligente.



La otra también lo fué.

Se quedaron con todo el sur de ucrania en pocos días.

Seamos justos.


----------



## vil. (Sábado a la(s) 10:25 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Totalmente cierto,* en España el nacionalismo español no existe*, ...



Tienes razón, existe un NACIONALISMO MADRILEÑO-CAÑI y luego una oposición en la que viven desde nacionalistas periféricos hasta antinaciaonalistas madrileños-cañi... y eso es lo que muchos NO ENTENDEIS, no se funda una patria y una nación si no EXISTE UN CONSENSO y consenso no es YO, YO, YO, YO, YO, YO y la mafia que IMPONGO...

Lo peor de todo, que ANTES DE QUE MI NACIONALISMO MADRILEÑO-CAÑI no sea el NACIONALISMO RESULTANTE le pego fuego al país si hace falta, estilo FRANCO...

Y así, te pongas como te pongas no es posible ir a ninguna parte...


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 10:28 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> *La cosa huele a tragedia rusa.* Trato de buscar algún motivo para el optimismo ruso y no encuentro nada. Sólo veo que Ucrania sigue disponiendo de cientos de miles de soldados y cada vez mejor armamento. De Rusia no veo nada que intimide, y probablemente por esto la OTAN cada vez está más envalentonada. La verdad, no veo como Rusia puede revertir la situación.



Rusia puede hacer mucho mas, no conocemos nada de lo hay detras de las cortinas del teatro, Putin sabra porque elige esta tactica militar, tiene que tener sus apoyos muy claros, en el ejercito, en los politicos y en el pueblo ruso.

PD- Si lo estuviese haciendo rematadamente mal, cosa que dudo, lo apartarian del poder.


----------



## Cosmopolita (Sábado a la(s) 10:29 AM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Defina "ultraizquierda española".



El extremo opuesto a la derecha más radical.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 10:31 AM)

vil. dijo:


> existe un NACIONALISMO MADRILEÑO-CAÑI



Ese odio a Madrid y al centralismo, es parte de la falsa propaganda educativa, que se difunde desde hace mas de 40 años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Sábado a la(s) 10:32 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Rusia puede hacer mucho mas, no conocemos nada de lo hay detras de las cortinas del teatro, Putin sabra porque elige esta tactica militar, tiene que tener sus apoyos muy claros, en el ejercito, en los politicos y en el pueblo ruso.
> 
> PD- Si lo estuviese haciendo rematadamente mal, cosa que dudo, lo apartarian del poder.



Los rusos están esperando a que los ejércitos de la OTAN entren ya oficialmente en Ucrania, como ocurre ahora en Siria. Y por algo que nadie sabe muy bien, ese paso la OTAN no lo ha dado como en Siria, donde ocupan territorios en el norte, este y sureste de ese país.


----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 10:34 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> Al carajo es donde va España. Pero es lo que llevan votando desde 1978. Basura



Coño, pero no ves que votan a los suyos!!!


----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 10:38 AM)

Labrador dijo:


> ¿Odesa?
> 
> s2



Creo que el Clapham tenia una vez mas, razon...van a empezar con la pinza KIEV-ODESA.


----------



## Sony Crockett (Sábado a la(s) 10:39 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia pretende transferir a Ucrania carros de combate alemanes Leopard - Wall Street Journal
> 
> ▪ Polonia estudia la petición de Ucrania de trasladar a los Leopard alemanes. Después de que Berlín reciba vehículos de reemplazo de Corea del Sur y Estados Unidos.
> ▪ "Polonia entregó más de 240 tanques soviéticos mejorados a Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra. Ahora Polonia está estudiando la petición de Ucrania de regalarle carros de combate alemanes Leopard", declaró el direct"or del Instituto Polaco de Relaciones Internacionales, Slawomir Debski.
> ...



Polonia con este “regalo" se acerca un poco más a su objetivo, recuperar lo que ellos consideran sus territorios históricos y avanzar hacia la “Gran Polonia".

Cuándo Ucrania colapse aprovecharan el momento histórico y entraran con la excusa de parar a los Rusos y se quedarán con lo que ellos siempre han considerado suyo, no descarto acuerdo bajo mano con los Rusos, los ucranianos van a conocer de verdad lo que es la Realpolitik.

Se quedarán con todo el oeste Ucraniano y encima quedarán bien diciendo que han parado a los Rusos.


----------



## Yomateix (Sábado a la(s) 10:40 AM)

*Las autoridades de Crimea informan del derribo de un avión no tripulado ucraniano *

El gobernador de la ciudad crimea de Sebastopol, Mijail Razvozhaev, ha informado este sábado del *derribo esta pasada noche de un **avión no tripulado ucraniano* sobre la bahía de la localidad, base de la Flota Rusa del Mar Negro.

"Las Fuerzas de Defensa Aérea han derribado un UAV (avión no tripulado, por sus siglas en inglés) *en el muelle norte hace solo 15 minutos*", ha informado en su cuenta de Telegram en un mensaje publicado a las 03:26 de la madrugada, hora local.

"Incluso la festividad sagrada, la Navidad, *no es razón para que estos seres inhumanos detengan sus intentos de atacar *a nuestra heroica ciudad", escribió Razvozhaev, en referencia a las fuerzas ucranianas.


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 10:41 AM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Creo q el Clapham tenia una vez mas razon...van a empezar con la pinza KIEV-ODESA



No os flipeis tanto...

Para ir a por Odessa primero tendrán que recuperar Kherson, no? 

Lo de los desembarcos... va ser que no. Ya vimos lo que le pasó al Mosvka


----------



## Eslacaña (Sábado a la(s) 10:41 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> Si la inteligencia británica es patética la Estonia ya ni te cuento.



Estos son los que tenemos que ir allí con nuestros aviones y tanques para defenderlos porque lo que reciben de la UE lo usan para subir sueldos y presumir de nivel de vida, cuando nosotros el enemigo lo tenemos al sur.



Yomateix dijo:


> O la realidad, EEUU volverá a ordenar a sus súbditos (que no pedir) que envien más armas, como les ordenó entrar en una guerra en que no pintabamos nada. Todo sea por el bien de Ucrania EEUU.
> 
> *EEUU pedirá a sus aliados que entreguen más sistemas de defensa aérea a Ucrania*
> 
> ...



Pues nosotros como le demos algo más de nuestros sistema antiaéreos quedamos sin nada. No es broma. No es que estemos pelados, estamos lo siguiente.


----------



## Yomateix (Sábado a la(s) 10:41 AM)

O la realidad, EEUU volverá a ordenar a sus súbditos (que no pedir) que envien más armas, como les ordenó entrar en una guerra en que no pintabamos nada. Todo sea por el bien de Ucrania EEUU.

*EEUU pedirá a sus aliados que entreguen más sistemas de defensa aérea a Ucrania*

El secretario de Defensa de Estados Unidos, Lloyd Austin, ha asegurado en una conversación telefónica con su homólogo ucraniano, Oleksii Reznikov, que *instará a los aliados de Washington a entregar sistemas de defensa antiaérea *adicionales a Ucrania.

"El secretario Austin *reiteró su compromiso de animar a los aliados y socios a realizar donaciones adicionales de sistemas de defensa antiaérea*, vehículos de combate y otras capacidades críticas para apoyar a Ucrania en la defensa de su soberanía e integridad territorial durante el tiempo que sea necesario", se lee en un comunicado difundido por el Departamento de Defensa.

En este sentido, Lloyd ha abordado con Reznikov el compromiso estadounidense de otorgar *más de 3.000 millones de dólares* (2.800 millones de euros) en ayuda de seguridad adicional.


----------



## delhierro (Sábado a la(s) 10:42 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> La cosa huele a tragedia rusa. Trato de buscar algún motivo para el optimismo ruso y no encuentro nada. Sólo veo que Ucrania sigue disponiendo de cientos de miles de soldados y cada vez mejor armamento. De Rusia no veo nada que intimide, y probablemente por esto la OTAN cada vez está más envalentonada. La verdad, no veo como Rusia puede revertir la situación.



Se puede ver al contrario, los rusos han destruido todo el material sovietico de Ucrania y de Europa del este, las bajas rusas son pocas en comparación con las Ucranianas. Desde que movilizaron minimamente no solo dejaron de perder terreno , estan ganandolo.

No soy yo muy putiniano, pero veo que Putin no se lanza pero tampoco se retira. Ha elegido una guerra larga , piensa que si mantiene sus bajas minimas puede mantenerla mucho tiempo ( la guerra economica de occidente no ha funcionado, el mundo ha cambiado mucho y hay muchos compradores/vendedores fuera de la angloesfera ) y agotar a Kiev y a los anglos.

Yo creo que una campaña cortando los puentes y corta seria mejor, pero hay que ver como acaba tal como se lo ha montado Putin. Por otro lado puede cambiar el paso cualquier mañana, solo tiene que dar la orden. Los aviones, los misiles siguiran ahí, y de hecho si han movilizado y reorganizado algo la industria militar y las reservas.


----------



## vil. (Sábado a la(s) 10:43 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ese odio a Madrid y al centralismo, es parte de la falsa propaganda educativa, que se difunde desde hace mas de 40 años.



No odio Madrid, sería absurdo odiar un territorio... lo que ODIO ES EL NACIONALISMO MADRILEÑO-CAÑI...

Es muy sencillo de entender, y SI TIENE QUE VER CON UCRANIA y el porqué de las cosas...

Tú sabes lo que se debería obligar a los madrileños, si realmente QUIERES UNA NACION y una patria UNIDA y real, a la par que una NACION de todos... pues a ENTENDER, PROTEGER Y AMPARAR LA CULTURA DE ESPAÑA.

Una medida muy simple y que iría contra las ESTUPIDECES que llevaron a UCRANIA y nos llevan a todos a la confrotación:

- Todos los españoles están OBLIGADOS a proteger la CULTURA ESPAÑOLA y entre esos vehículos culturales no sólo están los museos y el arte o la historia... están los IDIOMAS... por LEY DEBERIA obligarse a todo ciudadano ESPAÑOL a estudiar al MENOS DOS DE LOS IDIOMAS reconocidos, el GALLEGO no es sólo patrimonio de los gallegos, es un patrimonio común, pero a mayores es INACEPTABLE que el cuidado del gallego esté SOLO EN MANOS de los gallegos y ADEMAS se les obligue a cuidar del CASTELLANO, eso es INACEPTABLE, LO MISMO que sería inaceptable que el cuidado del acueducto de Segovia por poner un caso sólo fuese cuestión de los segovianos o el museo del PRADO... así mismo es INACEPTABLE que para acceder a la administración de Galicia un ciudadano tenga que dominar DOS IDIOMAS nacionales y para acceder a la de Madrid deba SOLO donimar uno, ESO ES INACEPTABLE... en Galicia bien está que esl gallego sea el obligatorio y debería ser el accesorio cualquier otro de España, pero en Madrid y HASTA DONDE YO SE, simplemente se acepta que con tener uno ya ESTÁ... 

¿Odio por esto Madrid o Andalucía???... NO.

Lo que es inaceptable AQUÍ O EN UCRANIA es que una parte de la población muestre una TOTAL INSENSIBILIDAD Y RESPETO de la cultura porque es del otro y por tanto se la trae al pairo... y como LEGADO Y HERENCIA pisotearo lo de los otros SOLO CONDUCE AL ODIO, que por cierto SI ESTA JUSTIFICADO, porque a NADIE le gusta que PISOTEEN A SUS MUERTOS...


----------



## Guanotopía (Sábado a la(s) 10:49 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> *Pedro Díaz Flores es un coleccionista de dedos de soldados rusos de la Legión Internacional de Ucrania*
> 
> Apenas te habíamos hablado del nazi mercenario mexicano que comercia con huesos de soldados rusos, pues la Legión Internacional ha encontrado a otro amante de los restos humanos.
> 
> ...



Espero que ni él ni turbito vuelvan, para una vez que somos nosotros los que exportamos "a los mejores" a ver si nos libramos de ellos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 10:49 AM)

Las autoridades de la localidad de Kamenskoye, en la región de Dnipropetrovsk, han informado de los trabajos de defensa antiaérea sobre un dron ruso. Afirman daños menores.

@milinfolive


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 10:50 AM)

Estados Unidos convencerá a los aliados de la necesidad de aumentar la asistencia militar a Ucrania: Pentágono

Los seis respondieron de inmediato:
Finlandia debe transferir tanques Leopard a Ucrania.

Pero con una salvedad -si el resto de Europa lo hace- el jefe del comité de defensa, Antti Hakkyanen.
¡Esto me recuerda a los delincuentes que van a trabajar y quieren compartir la responsabilidad!

Ucrania tendrá tanques, y esto es comprensible. Occidente les dará todo para continuar la guerra. Pero esto llevará tiempo, a menos que, por supuesto, se trate de una pantalla y el equipo ya no esté en Ucrania.

"Reportero Rudenko V"


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Sábado a la(s) 10:52 AM)

Todo suena muy tal soledar bakmhut y demás.luego ves el Google earth.y eso todo bloques Dimitri..casas de madera dimitri.y campo....o sea indefendible..


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 10:54 AM)

Canal TG "Residente"

Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que Zaluzhny informó a Zelensky sobre la difícil situación que se vive en Soledar, que apenas permanece en manos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Parte de la ciudad fue ocupada por tropas rusas y continúan con su fuerte embestida, pero el Estado Mayor envió hoy refuerzos a la 46 Brigada Aerotransportada para mantener posiciones.


----------



## visaman (Sábado a la(s) 10:54 AM)

señores mañana mas


----------



## delhierro (Sábado a la(s) 10:55 AM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Todo suena muy tal soledar bakmhut y demás.luego ves el Google earth.y eso todo bloques Dimitri..casas de madera dimitri.y campo....o sea indefendible..



Cuando avanzan los prootanicos, son ciudades estrategicas....cuando lo hacen los rusos aldeas "Dimitri". 

Cualquiera de esas ciudades entre las 2 unos 100.000 habitantes, tienen más industria que muchas provincias españolas al completo. Precisamente son las zonas industriales las que son complicadas de tomar porque los edificios sovieticos son duros de cojones, con refugios, sotanos etc....


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 10:55 AM)

El Pentágono dijo que presionaría a sus aliados para que suministren nuevas armas a Ucrania.

La Casa Blanca también informa que el asesor de seguridad nacional de EE. UU., Jake Sullivan, habló por teléfono con la parte italiana y "recomendó" acelerar la transferencia de sistemas de defensa aérea a Ucrania.

Hoy queda claro que Occidente ha decidido tácitamente suministrar a Ucrania tanques de batalla para continuar el conflicto, pero esto aún no se ha discutido públicamente. El presagio de la "solución" son los vehículos de combate de infantería de EE. UU. y Alemania.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 10:56 AM)

vil. dijo:


> - Todos los españoles están OBLIGADOS a proteger la CULTURA ESPAÑOLA y entre esos vehículos culturales no sólo están los museos y el arte o la historia... están los IDIOMAS... por LEY DEBERIA obligarse a todo ciudadano ESPAÑOL a estudiar al MENOS DOS DE LOS IDIOMAS reconocidos, el GALLEGO no es sólo patrimonio de los gallegos, es un patrimonio común, pero a mayores es INACEPTABLE que el cuidado del gallego esté SOLO EN MANOS de los gallegos y ADEMAS se les obligue a cuidar del CASTELLANO, eso es INACEPTABLE, LO MISMO que sería inaceptable que el cuidado del acueducto de Segovia por poner un caso sólo fuese cuestión de los segovianos o el museo del PRADO... así mismo es INACEPTABLE que para acceder a la administración de Galicia un ciudadano tenga que dominar DOS IDIOMAS nacionales y para acceder a la de Madrid deba SOLO donimar uno, ESO ES INACEPTABLE... en Galicia bien está que esl gallego sea el obligatorio y debería ser el accesorio cualquier otro de España, pero en Madrid y HASTA DONDE YO SE, simplemente se acepta que con tener uno ya ESTÁ...



España seria exactamente igual, si su unico idioma oficial fuese el euskera o el catalan, por ejemplo, pero la historia y la eleccion voluntaria de los castellanofonos nos a dado el español.
Francia tiene mas lenguas vernaculas de las que existen en España, en su constitucion solo tienen un idioma oficial, el mal uso de las lenguas regionales, el abuso mas bien, llevara a su ostracismo y olvido.

PD- Todos los idiomas de la peninsula iberica, son españoles y son patrimonio de todos, pero el cantonalismo y la ceguera regionalista, no es el camino y esto nos llevara otra vez a las trincheras.


----------



## frangelico (Sábado a la(s) 10:56 AM)

Yomateix dijo:


> O la realidad, EEUU volverá a ordenar a sus súbditos (que no pedir) que envien más armas, como les ordenó entrar en una guerra en que no pintabamos nada. Todo sea por el bien de Ucrania EEUU.
> 
> *EEUU pedirá a sus aliados que entreguen más sistemas de defensa aérea a Ucrania*
> 
> ...



La cosa es que queden antiaéreos en Europa, España ha quedado pelada y em temp que lo mismo la mayor parte de países. UsA no toca lo suyo porque lo quiere para la próxima guerra.


----------



## amcxxl (Sábado a la(s) 10:57 AM)

La polaca rubia esta entrevista a ANDREI MARTYANOV
¿CUÁNTO TARDARÁ EUROPA EN RECUPERARSE? ¿CÓMO RUSIA PUDO MANTENER LOS VALORES?
ANDREI MARTYANOV is an expert on Russian military and naval issues.
He was born in Baku, USSR in 1963. He graduated from the Kirov Naval Red Banner Academy and served as an officer on the ships and staff position of Soviet Coast Guard through 1990. He took part in the events in the Caucasus which led to the collapse of the Soviet Union. In mid-1990s he moved to the United States where he currently works as Laboratory Director of a commercial aerospace group. He is a frequent blogger on the US Naval Institute Blog and on unz.com.



creo que el canal de Youtibe de Martyanov es este, bastante interesante


----------



## Honkler (Sábado a la(s) 10:57 AM)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Polonia con este “regalo" se acerca un poco más a su objetivo, recuperar lo que ellos consideran sus territorios históricos y avanzar hacia la “Gran Polonia".
> 
> Cuándo Ucrania colapse aprovecharan el momento histórico y entraran con la excusa de parar a los Rusos y se quedarán con lo que ellos siempre han considerado suyo, no descarto acuerdo bajo mano con los Rusos, los ucranianos van a conocer de verdad lo que es la Realpolitik.
> 
> Se quedarán con todo el oeste Ucraniano y encima quedarán bien diciendo que han parado a los Rusos.



Que el reparto de ucrania está ya pactado ni cotiza. Y para eso primero hay que terminar de desangrar a ucrania dejándola militarmente en pelotas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 11:00 AM)

El agente del SBU Butusov confirma que las fuerzas de la 46ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han sido transferidas a la parte noroeste de Soledar (anteriormente operaban en Beryslav, luego fue transferidos a Zaporozhye en aras de preparar una ofensiva contra Tokmok y Pologa, pero debido a la crisis en Donbass han sido arrojados s Soledar y Artemovsk).

En la foto, Butusov se encuentra en la zona de la empresa Artyomsol, en la parte noroeste de Soledar. Nuestros grupos de asalto estuvieron trabajando ayer en la mina de sal 1-3, situada algo al sur de la empresa estatal "Artyomsol".


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 11:01 AM)

uno de los líderes del batallón nacional ucraniano "Libertad" Alexander Polishchuk (apodo "Alpinista") fue eliminado en Artemovsk


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 11:02 AM)

piru dijo:


> El hundimiento 2.0:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1318994
> 
> ...



En muchos ejercitos los menores de 16 años que cumplen 17 en el año en curso, pueden alistarse en el ejercito con permiso paterno.

PD- En todas las guerras hay menores que falsifican la documentacion y se marchan al frente.


----------



## vladimirovich (Sábado a la(s) 11:02 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1) Si la veo, todos los días veo voces discrepantes con las políticas de "occidente", lo que no veo de esas voces son proyectos, soluciones, de eso no veo nada, qué soluciones tienes tú? no con los "prorusos", que ya me lo sé, con lo contrario, matarles a todos? impedir su desarrollo? el qué?
> 
> 2) Los acuerdos de Minsk eran una solución transitoria, todo el mundo lo sabe y lo sabía en ese momento, no es un secreto, pero es que, vuelves a caer en lo mismo, en Crimea el referendum no puede ser tomado en serio por las razones que antes expuse, no me voy a repetir, estaba o está dispuesta a eso Rusia? si está a una entrada de la ONU, por qué no lo está ahora?
> (Si en el fondo sé que me vas a saltar con que la ONU está controlada "por los anglos" y que, por eso no....no sé...tendrás que contar con ellos te guste o no...es lo que hay, existen)
> ...



1) Las únicas voces discrepantes que verás en Occidente las verás en este u otros foros marginales.
2) Los acuerdos de Minks los veían como solución transitoria en Occidente, las bases de los acuerdos eran muy razonables, autonomía para el Donbass, pero en este lado solo se ve a Ucrania como Proxy y en Kiev a gran parte de la población del Donbass como silenciable o emigrable.

3) Los acuerdos de Minks eran la solución pactada que veía Rusia, ha sido Occidente quien siempre se ha negado a acuerdo sobre Ucrania, y desde antes de Minks Los rusos armaban a los separatistas y la OTAN al batallón Azov y otras organizaciones banderistas.
4) En Crimea todo el censo fue llamado a votar, tártaros incluidos.
5) Tienes un discurso disonante, dices que tú amigos imaginarios crimeanos del WhatsApp te dicen que son más rusos que Rasputin pero que la mayoría de la gente de Crimea no tiene que tener filiación con Rusia. Aclarate.
6) El nacionalismo en Ucrania no es la consecuencia de la guerra, no empezó el 24 de Febrero, es la causa de la guerra, una de las causas, sin fuel Occidental no habría escalado tan arriba, la guerra empieza cuando el ultranacionalismo ucraniano toma el poder de forma violenta y amenaza a medio país con silencio y aculturación o maleta y a Rusia.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Sábado a la(s) 11:03 AM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) Las únicas voces discrepantes que verás en Occidente las verás en este u otros foros marginales.
> 2) Los acuerdos de Minks los veían como solución transitoria en Occidente, las bases de los acuerdos eran muy razonables, autonomía para el Donbass, pero en este lado solo se ve a Ucrania como Proxy y en Kiev a gran parte de la población del Donbass como silenciable o emigrable.
> 
> 3) Los acuerdos de Minks eran la solución pactada que veía Rusia, ha sido Occidente quien siempre se ha negado a acuerdo sobre Ucrania, y desde antes de Minks Los rusos armaban a los separatistas y la OTAN al batallón Azov y otras organizaciones banderistas.
> ...



La guerra empezó en 2014 cuando puttin invadió Crimea y luego el dombass..


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 11:13 AM)

⚡ Informe de primera línea de la mañana del 07.01.2023⚡

En Zaporizhzhya la artillería rusa atacó Maloekaterinovka, Shcherbaki, Novodanilovka, Charovne, Huliaipilsky, Zheleznodorozhny y Huliaipil. Las AFU atacaron Tokmak. Con las heladas es probable que haya movimiento aquí. Dada la sección de primera línea y la primera línea de defensa, es difícil decir a quién beneficia un invierno de verdad.





Al parecer, en el frente de Donetsk las fuerzas rusas están intentando de nuevo rodear el bastión de las AFU en Marinka desde el sur. El ataque es en dirección a Pobeda. Hay contraataques en la propia ciudad. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas también intentan rodear Avdiivka desde el sur. Otra ofensiva sobre Pervomayskoye. (Fig. 2)




Al sur de Bakhmut, el PMC Wagner ataca desde Kurdyumovka. Allí hay una carretera importante desde el punto de vista operativo. Kleshcheyevka es otra dirección de su ataque. También hay una rocalla. Al norte hay un ataque a Krasnaya Gora. Pero esto es puramente táctico. Tras la captura de Bakhmutsky, los problemas de la guarnición de las AFU en Soledar han aumentado. Pero continúan teniendo logística. (Fig. 3)





En Lugansk las fuerzas rusas volvieron a atacar en dirección a Makiivka. Pero, en general, existe una "zona gris". Al norte, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas intentaron avanzar hacia Stelmakhivka. Hubo contraataques en la zona de Novoselovskoye. Hay un tramo importante de la autopista H-26. (Fig. 4)




Vea las actualizaciones diarias del analista @wargonzo


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (Sábado a la(s) 11:13 AM)

jotace dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a un ala hinchable con simple aire, una especie de parapente cerrado, que se desarrolló hace unos lustros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. 

Es el arma perfecta, barato, fácil de mantener, dócil, lento, con muy baja velocidad de perdida, espacioso... su único defecto es su limitada autonomía de vuelo, en todo caso superior a la de un helicóptero

La ventaja de un avión como al AN-2 o nuestro viejo y querido C212, que también sería idóneo, es que pueden disparar desde el portalón lateral, poniéndose a la par del blanco lateralmente. Eso le da una solución de tiro idónea con riesgo cero.

Atacar en persecución te expone mas a ser derribado por los fragmentos de blanco al hacer explosión, Sobre todo si el blanco es mas lento que el avión atacante. 

Además una tripulación de 3 o 4 hombres es mas eficaz para cubrir todas las tareas que uno solo 

1 piloto
1 copiloto navegante/radio
1 observador
1 tirador

Y si hay problemas con las armas son mas fáciles de resolver, además de poder llevar mas munición y recargar cuando se agote la de 1º uso

Como puede ver es un medio optimo para enfrentar drones suicidad de baja velocidad









Rusia y la Defensa Aérea territorial 2º parte. Respuesta a la amenaza


Los recientes ataques ucranianos a territorio ruso ponen en cuestión la su capacidad para afrontar este tipo de amenazas




3tde.es













·España. una Economía camino al abismo.


Dato mata relato. La economía española sobrevive tan sólo gracias al recurso a la deuda y el gasto público. ¿Es sostenible?




3tde.es


----------



## ignorante (Sábado a la(s) 11:17 AM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La guerra empezó en 2014 cuando puttin invadió Crimea y luego el dombass..



Toda una hazaña entonces (la primera invasión de la historia sin enviar tropas)


----------



## vil. (Sábado a la(s) 11:18 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> ...PD- Todos los idiomas de la peninsula iberica, son españoles y son patrimonio de todos,...



Bien, pues estarás conmigo que sería obligatorio para TODO ESPAÑOL su protección y obligación máxima el estudio al menos de dos de esos idiomas por parte de todos... en lugar de dividir, unir... entender al otro y DEJARSE sólo de ver eso del "cantonalismo"... primero INTEGRA y RESPETA, luego EXIGE...

Por cierto, en esencia mi propuesta daría razón a los catalanes conque el idioma de estudio fuese allí el catalán como básico y un segundo con al menos una hora, aunque si se obliga a los catalanes a poner más de una hora del segundo idioma, SERÍA obligatorio HACER LO MISMO CON EL RESTO... 

Primero respeto al otro, después exijo respeto del otro... la cultura catalana, la vasca o la gallega o andaluza no es ni menos ni más importante, FORMA parte de nuestro legado cultural y lo mismo que hay desencuentros, hay terrenos comunes y forman en esencia algo que sería necesario respetar y cuidar... y NO, lo siento no se crea una NACION CON DISENSIONES y culpando al otro de NUESTROS PROPIOS PECADOS...

Los catalanes están defendiendo su LEGADO y cuidado que muchos de los hoy CATALANES, son personas que han nacido allí, pero cuya familias son de otras regiones... lo mismo que el NACIONALISMO MADRILEÑO-CAÑI no es de MADRID es mayormente de una masa de APATRIDAS que llegaron a Madrid y probablemente ni siquiera conocen o respetan un legado propio, simplemente no lo tienen y por eso SON INCAPACES DE ENTENDER el insulto que supone el PISOTEAR LA CULTURA Y EL LEGADO de quienes sí lo tienen...

Eso sí, siempre habrá alguien que utilice la cultura como forma de conquistar espacios políticos... pero para evitarlo SOLO TIENES UNA HERRAMIENTA y es el respeto, el estudio y la comprensión de cada cultura y SU CUIDADO MÁXIMO especialmente si no son la tuya y SI NO QUIERES ofender como NORMA a los MUERTOS DE LOS OTROS, y no, no hay cosa que más duela que le falten a tus muertos...

Lo más importante de todo es que en el respeto al otro SOLEMOS ESTAR LA MAYORÍA, simplemente cuando esa mayoría deja de respetar, es cuando se crean AMPLIAS DISENSIONES...

La bandera lo importante es que SEA COMÚN, no que tenga un color u otro... que nos una a todos y en una organización que nos de ventajas y nos ayude a mejorar... yo que soy gallego y he viajado soy consciente de que el desarrollo del corredor MEDITERRANEO es vital y no se hace, ni existe programación, ni es... y luego vendría el Cantábrico y en connivencia con Portugal el Atlantico, sin dejar de lado un corredor andaluz, etc... y NO ESTO no tiene que ver con ser anticentralista, tiene que ver con ECONOMÍA y haber viajado algo, con lo que simplemente yendo en el coche te percatas que las cosas no funcionan bien... dicho lo cual, reconozco que no todo es perfecto, por ejemplo la ruta de la plata es un desierto y... probablemente hubiese sido más eficiente y eficaz acordarla con Portugal y reducir costes para ambos... estas cosas sí son hacer nación, el resto... MAJADERIAS, que mayormente tienen que ver con gentes que NI RESPETAN, NI ENTIENDEN lo que es el respeto, salvo para OBLIGAR A LOS OTROS a asumir LAS IMPOSICIONES que ellos crean...


----------



## delhierro (Sábado a la(s) 11:29 AM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La guerra empezó en 2014 cuando puttin invadió Crimea y luego el dombass..



La guerra civil emprezo en 2014, cuando los prooccidentales con el apoyo de los anglos y la UE direon un golpe de estado y depuesieron al presidente moderadamente proruso y libremente elegido por los ucranianos.

Una parte de sus seguidores se negaron a dejarse hostiar y se armaron , en Jarkov y Odesa no se armaron y simplemente los asesinaron en Donnetsk y Lugasnk estuvieron más rapidos y tomaron comisarias y cuarteles con el apoyo de parte de los soldados y policias.

Nadie invadio una puta mierda, y las tropas rusas no cruzaron la frontera. 

En crimea de mayoría prorrusa, en lugar de luchar por invertir el golpe se propusieron volver a rusia. Lo consiguieron, y los rusos no movieron tropas, eran las tropas de la flota que ya estaban allí.

Abandonados por Putin los de Jarkov y Odesasa fueron laminados, los del donbass resistieron con voluntarios y mucho valor. Putin firmo los acuerdos de Minsk para que se quedaran en Ucrania. Occidente no los cumplio y rearmo a Kiev ( lo dice la misma Merkel , tomaron el pelo a Putin ) y en eso estamos al final las hostas 8 años despues.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Sábado a la(s) 11:29 AM)

ignorante dijo:


> Toda una hazaña entonces (la primera invasión de la historia sin enviar tropas)



Si los soldados de la base con las insignias arrancadas de los uniformes...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Sábado a la(s) 11:29 AM)

delhierro dijo:


> La guerra civil emprezo en 2014, cuando los prooccidentales con el apoyo de los anglos y la UE direon un golpe de estado y depuesieron al presidente moderadamente proruso y libremente elegido por los ucranianos.
> 
> Una parte de sus seguidores se negaron a dejarse hostiar y se armaron , en Jarkov y Odesa no se armaron y simplemente los asesinaron en Donnetsk y Lugasnk estuvieron más rapidos y tomaron comisarias y cuarteles con el apoyo de parte de los soldados y policias.
> 
> ...



Otro retrasado ..


----------



## millie34u (Sábado a la(s) 11:31 AM)




----------



## millie34u (Sábado a la(s) 11:33 AM)




----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 11:42 AM)

vil. dijo:


> Bien, pues estarás conmigo que sería obligatorio para TODO ESPAÑOL su protección y obligación máxima el estudio al menos de dos de esos idiomas por parte de todos... en lugar de dividir, unir... entender al otro y DEJARSE sólo de ver eso del "cantonalismo"... primero INTEGRA y RESPETA, luego EXIGE...
> 
> Por cierto, en esencia mi propuesta daría razón a los catalanes conque el idioma de estudio fuese allí el catalán como básico y un segundo con al menos una hora, aunque si se obliga a los catalanes a poner más de una hora del segundo idioma, SERÍA obligatorio HACER LO MISMO CON EL RESTO...
> 
> ...



Los idiomas no se imponen, la gente habla el que le es mas util, que suele ser el idioma oficial, ni el euskera fue oficial en el reino de Navarra, ni el catalan fue oficial en el reino de Aragon, quien quiera hablar todas las lenguas regionales, puede estudiarlas libremente, el estado no lo impide, las inmersiones linguisticas siempre fracasan, tenemos el ejemplo catalan muy reciente.

PD- En los inicios del reino de Castilla, se hablaban dos idiomas; el euskera y el latin vulgar, cada lengua se repartia entre el 50% de la poblacion de castellanos, de esas dos lenguas surgio el idioma castellano, que derivo despues en el español actual, esa es la realidad que quereis cambiar.


----------



## risto mejido (Sábado a la(s) 11:46 AM)

delhierro dijo:


> La guerra civil emprezo en 2014, cuando los prooccidentales con el apoyo de los anglos y la UE direon un golpe de estado y depuesieron al presidente moderadamente proruso y libremente elegido por los ucranianos.
> 
> Una parte de sus seguidores se negaron a dejarse hostiar y se armaron , en Jarkov y Odesa no se armaron y simplemente los asesinaron en Donnetsk y Lugasnk estuvieron más rapidos y tomaron comisarias y cuarteles con el apoyo de parte de los soldados y policias.
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que lo intentaron mucho antes con la de los moños esos raros que parecía la dama de Elche , ahí lo intentaron pero vieron que necesitaban tiempo para envenenar más a la población contra sus hermanos rusos


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 11:48 AM)

pepinox dijo:


> Y el Grupo Wagner está demostrando ser la mejor infantería



Si se confirma que los "musicos" son 35.000 o mas efectivos, me gustaria saber la cantidad de exconvictos que estan enrolados en la Wagner.

PD- Hace un par de dias se publico en la prensa rusa que un gran grupo de ellos, despues de 6 meses de combates en el frente ucraniano, habian conseguido la redencion de sus penas, el borrado de sus antecedentes penales y la ciudadania plena rusa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 11:50 AM)

Informa que todo Soledar está completamente rodeado por las tropas rusas esta noche.


----------



## vil. (Sábado a la(s) 11:54 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los idiomas no se imponen, la gente habla el que le es mas util, que suele ser el idioma oficial, ni el euskera fue oficial en el reino de Navarra, ni el catalan fue oficial en el reino de Aragon, quien quiera hablar todas las lenguas regionales, puede estudiarlas libremente, el estado no lo impide, las inmersiones linguisticas siempre fracasan, tenemos el ejemplo catalan muy reciente.
> 
> PD- En los inicios del reino de Castilla, se hablaban dos idiomas; el euskera y el latin vulgar, cada lengua se repartia entre el 50% de la poblacion de castellanos, de esas dos lenguas surgio el idioma castellano, que derivo despues en el español actual, esa es la realidad que quereis cambiar.



Ya sé que la cultura en general se elige, imagina que sería del Museo del Prado si a la gente le permites elegir entre subvencionar dicho Museo o al Real Madrid y SÍ la expresión cultural hoy en día es el deporte y no el arte, que ciertamente JAMAS fue lo que la gente MAYORITARIAMENTE ELIGIÓ...

De lo que tú hablas es de vagancia en general... la cultura, estudiar idiomas, un segundo idioma en este caso de los que hay como OFICIALES en tu país es COMPLICADO, requiere ESFUERZO y visto así porqué obligamos a los CHAVALES a hacer deporte, cada uno que elija o a estudiar historia, cada uno podría muy bien desarrollar esos conocimientos llegados a una determinada edad, DEJEMOS a sus progenitores ELEGIR las asignaturas en función de lo que cada uno DESEE, no te parece, eso es signo de libertad y respeto máximo... ¿O NO?...

En tu NACION existen varios idiomas oficiales, obligar a que todos los ciudadanos del país estén OBLIGADOS a estudiar dos, uno con al menos tres horas semanales, NO PARECE un exceso digo yo, MAXIME CUANDO en las regiones dónde existen dichos idiomas se obliga a esas personas a estudiar eso dos idiomas y ni siquiera uno de ellos con un mínimo de tres horas...

El Museo del Prado o el acueducto hay que financiarlo, por supuesto y el estudio de la historia común, aparte de la local, que eso también debería ser muy importante y local no es regional, normalmente también deberia ser VITAL...


----------



## Honkler (Sábado a la(s) 11:54 AM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otro retrasado ..



Está dura la competencia, eh?. Tranquilo, que eres insuperable, campeón.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Sábado a la(s) 11:55 AM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La guerra empezó en 2014 cuando puttin invadió Crimea y luego el dombass..



Que cansinos.



Spoiler


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 11:55 AM)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (APU) pronto pueden abandonar Soledar en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), ya han recibido una orden para hacerlo desde el liderazgo superior. Así lo anunció el 7 de enero el asistente del jefe del Ministerio del Interior de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR), Vitaly Kiselev.

https://iz.ru/1448734/dmitrii-astrakhan/kogda-otgonim-vraga-togda-i-budem-otmechat
“Creo que en un futuro próximo el enemigo abandonará Soledar y los pueblos de los alrededores. Las fuentes confirman que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania recibieron una orden de retirada”, dijo Kiselev en su canal de Telegram.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Sábado a la(s) 11:56 AM)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Que cansinos.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yo lo vi en directo...quizá tú no habías nacido...


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 11:56 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Después, desde Soledar a Kramatorsk, son 28 km de distancia.



Cuando caiga Soledar, a los ukros solo les quedara en el oblast de Donetsk, las ciudades fortificadas de Druzhkivka, Kramatorsk y Sloviansk, esos 28 kilometros se los ventilaran en una semana y comenzara el asedio al ultimo bastion de la provincia.

PD- A espaldas de esas tres ciudades solo hay campos hasta llegar al rio Dnieper.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 11:57 AM)

*Prensa estadounidense: Polonia está considerando la posibilidad de transferir los tanques Leopard a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
Hoy, 10:11

Estados Unidos y sus aliados creen que los vehículos blindados le darán a las Fuerzas Armadas una ventaja sobre las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, que están realizando NMD en Ucrania. Los investigadores Gordon Luebold y Daniel Michaels escriben sobre esto en su material conjunto para la edición estadounidense de The Wall Street Journal.





Los autores señalan que los vehículos de combate estadounidenses Bradley, los Marder alemanes y los AMX-10RC franceses protegerán a las tropas ucranianas en el campo de batalla. Al mismo tiempo, Polonia, según diplomáticos de alto rango, está considerando la posibilidad de transferir a Ucrania una cantidad adicional de tanques en servicio con el ejército polaco. Esta vez estamos hablando de Leopard-2 MBT de fabricación alemana.

En 2022, Varsovia proporcionó a Kyiv más de 240 unidades de tanques soviéticos T-72 modernizados. Según un diplomático polaco de alto rango, Polonia ahora está considerando la solicitud de Ucrania y está explorando la posibilidad de donar estos tanques Leopard-2 de forma gratuita.

De hecho, están considerando dar cualquier cosa solo para ayudar a Ucrania.

- dijo a la prensa un funcionario checo que participó activamente en el suministro de armas occidentales a Ucrania, quien confirmó la solicitud mencionada.

Los autores aclararon que los tanques Leopard-2 tienen mucho mejor blindaje y protección contra las armas antitanque que los vehículos blindados que los aliados occidentales de Kyiv han suministrado hasta ahora a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Según Slawomir Debski, director del Instituto Polaco de Relaciones Internacionales, un grupo de expertos con sede en Varsovia cercano al gobierno polaco, el ejército polaco tiene 247 tanques Leopard-2 de diversas modificaciones. Este número es suficiente para completar dos brigadas de tanques. Según él, el ritmo con el que Varsovia puede proporcionarlos a Kyiv depende de la rapidez con que Polonia reciba los tanques de reemplazo, que ordenó a los fabricantes de Corea del Sur y Estados Unidos. Además, Berlín aún debe aprobar la transferencia de equipos .

La pregunta no es si se hará, sino cuándo

- Debsky enfatizó, y agregó que la renuencia del Occidente colectivo a proporcionar tanques a Ucrania ha disminuido después de una presión diplomática prolongada y un enfrentamiento.


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 11:58 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> 
> _Las oficinas de registro y alistamiento militar de Ucrania han aumentado las horas de trabajo. Las citaciones en algunas regiones se distribuyen desde temprano en la mañana hasta tarde en la noche.
> *▪*Los residentes de Ivano-Frankivsk informan que ayer se llevaron a cabo rondas puerta a puerta con citaciones después de las 22.00.
> *▪*Hoy en Kharkov comenzaron a distribuirse "tarjetas de invitación" en el frente sin esperar a las 7 de la mañana _



Se les caído todo el frente, necesitan gente fresca para la picadora de carne


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 11:59 AM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Prensa estadounidense: Polonia está considerando la posibilidad de transferir los tanques Leopard a las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania*
> Hoy, 10:11
> 
> Estados Unidos y sus aliados creen que los vehículos blindados le darán a las Fuerzas Armadas una ventaja sobre las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, que están realizando NMD en Ucrania. Los investigadores Gordon Luebold y Daniel Michaels escriben sobre esto en su material conjunto para la edición estadounidense de The Wall Street Journal.
> ...



Alemania no quiere cabrear más de lo que estan a los rusos, que se vayan olvidando de esos tanques


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Sábado a la(s) 12:02 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Yo lo vi en directo...quizá tú no habías nacido...



Parece que tienes 90 años por la amargura que llevas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 12:05 PM)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 12:06 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Alemania no quiere cabrear más de lo que estan a los rusos, que se vayan olvidando de esos tanques



Polonia y España van a transferir Leopard a Ucraina más pronto que tarde, como tarde en primavera.


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 12:07 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cualquier intento de deportar o perseguir a los marroquíes se verá como la repetición de la persecución de los judíos y el holocausto y por lo tanto será el casus belli que esperan los judíos de la angloesfera para bombardear Europa y volver a reducirla a cenizas.



Antes de deportar masivamente a los musulmanes de la Union Europea, se publicara una nueva ley sobre la prohibicion de la religion islamica y la conversion forzosa, con el bautismo masivo de los moros que residen en la UE, como en el islam la conversion al cristianismo esta prohibida y castigada con la muerte por crucifixion, el 95% de ellos* abandonaran europa voluntariamente o se alzaran en armas, en ambos casos terminaran marchandose. *


----------



## ZHU DE (Sábado a la(s) 12:07 PM)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ya esta un follachinos con "pero ejque los Europeos somos malos porque colonizamos los paises y los explotamos, ñe ñe ñe... hay que pedir perdon ñe ñe ñe....el mundo es mas que Occidente ñe ñe ñe....es que la cultura china ñe ñe ñe"
> 
> El mundo civilizado es Europa Occidente, la democracia, la musica, el arte, salieron de aqui, no de un puto chino mandarín, o un negro en una choza en Burkina Fasso, no faltan TRAIDORES como tu que lo olvida y quieren venderse a los turcochinos....



Cuando los chinos vestian de seda, escribian en papel y usaban la polvora, los europedos cagaban por la ventana y vestian de esparto.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 12:14 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Antes de deportar masivamente a los musulmanes de la Union Europea, se publicara una nueva ley sobre la prohibicion de la religion islamica y la conversion forzosa, con el bautismo masivo de los moros que residen en la UE, como en el islam la conversion al cristianismo esta prohibida y castigada con la muerte por crucifixion, el 95% de ellos* abandonaran europa voluntariamente o se alzaran en armas, en ambos casos terminaran marchandose. *



Eso de donde sale ?, Los moros han venido a quedarse porque es lo que quieren las élites, sustitución étnica.


----------



## kelden (Sábado a la(s) 12:14 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Yo lo vi en directo...quizá tú no habías nacido...



Y el golpe de estado de febrero no lo viste?   En cualquier caso es irrelevante quien empezó. Cuando sacas la pasta del tubo es muy complicado volver a meterla.


----------



## coscorron (Sábado a la(s) 12:15 PM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Polonia y España van a transferir Leopard a Ucraina más pronto que tarde, como tarde en primavera.



Estupendo es el único material medianamente decente que tiene nuestro ejercito y mandarlo a una guerra a que te los destrocen en un país que no va a poder pagar la factura es la mejor solución que se me ocurre.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 12:16 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Se les caído todo el frente, necesitan gente fresca para la picadora de carne



Yo lo que no entiendo, no hay nadie que se rebele y de un golpe ?, Los bastardos lo tienen todo bien atado y controlado los h.d.p. Años de ventaja a los rusos.


----------



## kelden (Sábado a la(s) 12:17 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Eso de donde sale ?, Los moros han venido a quedarse porque es lo que quieren las élites, sustitución étnica.



Todos los que vienen de fuera de Europa es porque piensan que aquí atamos los perros con longaniza. No hay planes, solo algo tan antiguo como la humanidad: si en tu tierra no te da para vivir, emigras. Lo hacen todos los animales, hombres incluidos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 12:18 PM)




----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 12:20 PM)

kelden dijo:


> Todos los que vienen de fuera de Europa es porque piensan que aquí atamos los perros con longaniza. No hay planes, solo algo tan antiguo como la humanidad: si en tu tierra no te da para vivir, emigras. Lo hacen todos los animales, hombres incluidos.



Casualmente eso empezó en los 70, porque antes no lo hacían ?
Había más diferencia aún que ahora.
Pues porque el plan de sustitución empezó entonces.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 12:29 PM)

Wagner habrían llegado a esta zona en rojo.




fuente telegram prorruso


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 12:31 PM)

amcxxl dijo:


> la fascistada es asi, como ellos asesinaron a 200.000 tios y los tiraron en cunetas, hay que decir algo similar para tapar sus crimenes



Que no se te olviden los *100 millones de cristianos asesinados* por todo el planeta por el *comunismo*.


----------



## jotace (Sábado a la(s) 12:31 PM)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> No.
> 
> Es el arma perfecta, barato, fácil de mantener, dócil, lento, con muy baja velocidad de perdida, espacioso... su único defecto es su limitada autonomía de vuelo, en todo caso superior a la de un helicóptero
> 
> ...



De chaval me flipaban las películas de aviadores de la primera guerra mundial.
¡Machacar ciclomotores iraníes con metralleta en picados manda!!


----------



## Yomateix (Sábado a la(s) 12:31 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Estupendo es el único material medianamente decente que tiene nuestro ejercito y mandarlo a una guerra a que te los destrocen en un país que no va a poder pagar la factura es la mejor solución que se me ocurre.



A mi me parece una "brillante" estrategia de Pedrito.....y luego le compras armamento a EEUU que es aliado de Marruecos y no de España (de hecho ahora están haciendo ejercicios armados conjuntos) y que como salió en la prensa, España no tiene permitido usarlo contra Marruecos en caso de guerra....pero Marruecos si podría usar ese armamento que compra a EEUU contra España.

Es decir en caso de guerra contra Marruecos no tendrás ya ningún tipo de armamento (de hecho España le paga a Marruecos buena parte del armamento que tiene en la frontera para evitar que entren inmigrantes.....esos a los que encima luego dejan pasar cuando les apetece) porque el que tienes solo te sirve para pagarlo....y enviarlo donde EEUU te ordene. Para eso que se lo quede EEUU y te evitas encima tener que pagarlo. Es todo de chiste....pero todo sea porque Pedrito pueda salir algún día en una foto con Biden....aunque sea a costa del futuro de los Españoles.


----------



## vil. (Sábado a la(s) 12:33 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Alemania no quiere cabrear más de lo que estan a los rusos, que se vayan olvidando de esos tanques



Eso es un error y MUY GRANDE... Alemania lo que no quiere es que LE ENDILGUEN por la PUERTA DE ATRAS la modernización y sustentación de unos artefactos obsoletos y cuyo coste es surrealista, imagina que todos los que ha vendido tiene que modernizarlos y... a ver España tenía chatarra ahí tirada y COLABA y muy bien enviarle eso COMO UNA ENORME CONTRIBUCIÓN a Ucrania, pero... pero... pero... era ALEMANIA quíen tenía que asumir el coste de el sostenimiento de esos tanques y eso es HODIDAMENTE CHUNGO, imagino que ya ni tiene una empresa moderna que pueda sostener tal esfuerzo, a la par que es muy probable que muchos de ellos precisen tal nivel de actualización que hacerlos nuevos sería lo más coherente...

Ahora pídele a Alemania una partida de 100 de esos tanques y PÁGALOS, tanto su compra como sostenimiento, verás que RAPIDO los alemanes cambian de opinión...

Esta es una guerra de tahures y tramposos... CUANTA RAZON TENIA TRUMP, si Alemania quiere la OTAN que la PAGUE...

Aquí todos y cada uno están intentando minimizar el coste final para uno mismo... unos sinvergüenzas de tomo y lomo... mira los polacos, porqué no compran ARMAS MODERNAS AL TIO SAM si realmente tanto adoran a los Ucranianos, en lugar de enviarles cacharros obsoletos... jajajajajajaaa... y así todo...


----------



## kelden (Sábado a la(s) 12:33 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Casualmente eso empezó en los 70, porque antes no lo hacían ?
> Había más diferencia aún que ahora.
> Pues porque el plan de sustitución empezó entonces.



Antes lo hacían. Iban a Francia, Bélgica, Alemania, etc...etc.... Allí han emigrado desde los años 50. Aquí no venían porque esto era un cagarro del 12 poco mejor que su tierra de origen. Aquí éramos como ellos, emigrábamos también. Aquí no había nada para ellos.

Por ejemplo, a Alemania iban turcos y españoles .... a Francia argelinos, marroquíes y españoles, etc...etc...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 12:33 PM)

Otras fuentes dicen que así está el frente....de todas maneras, enemigo a las puertas.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (Sábado a la(s) 12:36 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> *EJ KE PUTIN ES UN CRIMINAL DE GUERRA Y TAL....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 12:37 PM)

Grecia levantará una valla de 35 km a lo largo de toda la frontera terrestre con Turquía a lo largo del río Evros para contrarrestar la inmigración ilegal.
#Europa

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Guaguei (Sábado a la(s) 12:38 PM)




----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 12:40 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> No soy yo muy putiniano, pero veo que Putin no se lanza pero tampoco se retira. Ha elegido una guerra larga ,



Por lo pronto, terminaron de entrenar a los famosos 300.000 reservistas, los ukros dicen que ya los estan viendo llegar al frente y ahora hay otros 200.000 voluntarios rusos entrenandose...

PD- En algun momento esos 500.000 soldados tendran que ser empleados en la guerra, digo yo ???.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 12:46 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


>



Eso era una fiesta de disfraces, se ha dicho ya muchas veces, no seré yo quien defienda a los perfidos pero a cada cual lo que es suyo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Guanotopía dijo:


> *Parece que cayó Soledar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues parece un Yo Yo.

Antes era Bakhmut el del día de la Marmota. Ahora es Soledar.

.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 12:48 PM)

El Ministerio de Defensa de Turquía ha comenzado la construcción de una base militar a 2.100 metros de altitud en la frontera con Armenia.
La instalación militar está equipada con un importante arsenal de sistemas de vigilancia e inteligencia.
#Pavo

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (Sábado a la(s) 12:51 PM)

*Londres acoge en marzo una conferencia internacional sobre crímenes de guerra.*
Ministros de Justicia de todo el mundo se reunirán el próximo marzo en Londres para celebrar una conferencia internacional sobre crímenes de guerra, enfocada en *Ucrania*.

Según informó el Ministerio británico de Justicia en un comunicado, la cita tiene el objetivo de impulsar la investigación por la Corte Penal Internacional (CPI) de los crímenes de guerra cometidos tras la invasión rusa de *Ucrania*.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 12:55 PM)

*El presidente de Rusia Vladímir Putin felicitó en la Navidad a los rusos y a los creyentes ortodoxos, destacando el papel de las organizaciones eclesiásticas en el apoyo a los participantes en la operación militar especial.*

"¡Los felicito cordialmente por el nacimiento de Cristo! Esta radiante y querida festividad inspira a la gente a realizar buenas acciones y aspiraciones, sirve para establecer en la sociedad *valores espirituales* y pautas morales imperecederas como la misericordia, la compasión, la bondad y la justicia", reza el mensaje de felicitación.

El presidente destacó el aporte constructivo de la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa y de otras confesiones cristianas en Rusia a la unidad de la sociedad, a la preservación de nuestra memoria histórica, a la educación de los jóvenes y al fortalecimiento de la *institución de la familia*. "Las organizaciones eclesiásticas prestan una atención primordial al mantenimiento de la paz y la armonía interétnicas e interreligiosas en nuestro país, se ocupan de quienes necesitan ayuda y apoyan a nuestros soldados que participan en la operación militar especial. Una labor tan grande, polifacética y verdaderamente desinteresada merece el más sincero respeto", afirmó el líder ruso.

Al final de la felicitación, Putin deseó a los cristianos ortodoxos, a todos los que celebran la fiesta de la Natividad, salud, éxito y todo lo mejor.


----------



## pepetemete (Sábado a la(s) 12:56 PM)

El "game changer" aquí es la posición de Netanyahu respecto a ucrania.

Antes de que entren los movilizados rusos y bielorrusos en Ucrania, van a dejar las ciudades sin electricidad y sin agua y se van a follar al ejército ucro a base de bombardeos masivos... Llegados a ese punto, a la OTAN no le va a quedar más remedio que involucrarse directamente o aceptar lo que pidan los rusos. 

No veo a los europeos yendo a luchar contra una potencia nuclear como Rusia por Ucrania.
Es circo y la negociación INEVITABLE


----------



## Adriano II (Sábado a la(s) 1:01 PM)

pepetemete dijo:


> El "game changer" aquí es la posición de Netanyahu respecto a ucrania.
> 
> Antes de que entren los movilizados rusos y bielorrusos en Ucrania, van a dejar las ciudades sin electricidad y sin agua y se van a follar al ejército ucro a base de bombardeos masivos... Llegados a ese punto, a la OTAN no le va a quedar más remedio que involucrarse directamente o aceptar lo que pidan los rusos.
> 
> ...



Nada

Esto es un partida de poker entre la OTAN y Rusia y ya todo el mundo ha visto que Putin es un mantequitas blandas que siempre va de farol

Les darán a los ucranianos lo que necesiten (material y personal aka "mercenarios") para que ganen la guerra (hasta nukes si hace falta) y Putin se la envainará

Esta película acaba con los ucranianos ganando y si no al tiempo


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 1:03 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Otro retrasado ..



Lo dices por tí.
Te lo han razonado y argumentado.

Al arcón del frío que vas.


----------



## pepetemete (Sábado a la(s) 1:05 PM)

Adriano II dijo:


> Nada
> 
> Esto es un partida de poker entre la OTAN y Rusia y ya todo el mundo ha visto que Putin es un mantequitas blandas que siempre va de farol
> 
> ...



El Donbass y Crimea para Rusia...zona desmilitarizada, telón de acero y lo que quede de Ucrania, que entre en la UE, la OTAN o lo que le salga del potorro.

Lo de que Ucrania va a ganar me imagino que es trolleo... no te conozco, por eso ando algo perdido, pero esa opción es IMPOSIBLE... sin pepinos nucleares mediante.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (Sábado a la(s) 1:17 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Eso era una fiesta de disfraces, se ha dicho ya muchas veces, no seré yo quien defienda a los perfidos pero a cada cual lo que es suyo.



Ya se que era una fiesta de disfraces pero no es excusa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Sábado a la(s) 1:22 PM)

recogiendo lo sembrau


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 1:24 PM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) Las únicas voces discrepantes que verás en Occidente las verás en este u otros foros marginales.
> 2) Los acuerdos de Minks los veían como solución transitoria en Occidente, las bases de los acuerdos eran muy razonables, autonomía para el Donbass, pero en este lado solo se ve a Ucrania como Proxy y en Kiev a gran parte de la población del Donbass como silenciable o emigrable.
> 
> 3) Los acuerdos de Minks eran la solución pactada que veía Rusia, ha sido Occidente quien siempre se ha negado a acuerdo sobre Ucrania, y desde antes de Minks Los rusos armaban a los separatistas y la OTAN al batallón Azov y otras organizaciones banderistas.
> ...



1) No es cierto del todo, pero, aunque así fuera....puedes ponerme un foro ruso donde la mayoría apoye a Ucrania en esta guerra? Con un foro es suficiente

2) Es que todo acuerdo es una solución transitoria, todo acuerdo se hace para "ganar tiempo", incluido el contrato que firmas tú en tu curro, en cuanto tengas algo mejor, vas a aprovechar la oportunidad, las circunstancias van a cambiar

3) Es que es indiferente lo que haga o no "occidente", el caso es que los bombardeados son los civiles ucranianos, que son las principales víctimas de todo esto, me da igual que consideres que el culpable vive en Londres, estás haciendo pagar a inocentes

4)Te repito que eso no es tener opciones, dos días (o pocos días) no son suficientes como para tomar una decisión de ese calado...tú tomas la decisión de mudarte en una semana?

5) Lo que te ocurre es que no quieres entender el mensaje, te dije que sé que hay mucha gente que se siente rusa, pero que eso no implica que se hagan las cosas a las bravas y sin el resto de opciones (o mantenerlas como marginales), lo entiendes ahora, o sigues sin querer entender el mensaje y adaptarlo de la manera que te conviene?

6)Como en todos los lugares, el nacionalismo ruso tampoco viene de ahora, y existe, y de hecho, Putin se ha anclado varias veces en él. Las intervenciones rusas a lo largo de estos años es algo que ha encendido el nacionalismo ucraniano, haberles dejado que se unieran a la UE, realmente Rusia no hubiera tenido problemas con eso, es más, hubiera salido beneficiada con la cantidad de gente "prorusa" que lo hubiera hecho igualmente.

Tienes dos problemas, el primero es no querer entender lo que se te dice, lo cual termina siendo hasta feo y segundo, que solo tienes una alternativa a las cosas, creo que para muchos debería ser momento de entender que el mundo no puede girar en torno a "lo que le guste", de entender que los procesos sociales son excesivamente complejos y que es muy difícil determinar "lo que quiere el pueblo", que es en lo que se basa todo vuestro relato


----------



## rejon (Sábado a la(s) 1:25 PM)




----------



## Al-paquia (Sábado a la(s) 1:26 PM)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> recogiendo lo sembrau



Dice que quiere irse de rusia porque quiere vivir en un lugar más tolerante y porque ahí todo el mundo está siempre enfadado pero no entiende por qué los odian y los tratan de apestados como si fueran "monos blancos".

Bueno chica, ya lo has dicho todo.


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 1:27 PM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) Las únicas voces discrepantes que verás en Occidente las verás en este u otros foros marginales.
> 2) Los acuerdos de Minks los veían como solución transitoria en Occidente, las bases de los acuerdos eran muy razonables, autonomía para el Donbass, pero en este lado solo se ve a Ucrania como Proxy y en Kiev a gran parte de la población del Donbass como silenciable o emigrable.
> 
> 3) Los acuerdos de Minks eran la solución pactada que veía Rusia, ha sido Occidente quien siempre se ha negado a acuerdo sobre Ucrania, y desde antes de Minks Los rusos armaban a los separatistas y la OTAN al batallón Azov y otras organizaciones banderistas.
> ...



Por cierto, los acuerdos famosos de Minsk no los ha incumplido "occidente", precisamente, pero oye, que si hablamos de acuerdos incumplidos, podemos hablar del memorandum de Budapest o de los tratados rusoucranianos en los que Rusia se comprometía a no meterse en Ucrania, verdad?


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 1:30 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> No os flipeis tanto...
> 
> Para ir a por Odessa primero tendrán que recuperar Kherson, no?
> 
> Lo de los desembarcos... va ser que no. Ya vimos lo que le pasó al Mosvka



Jerson ya es rusa en un 90%. Te refieres a la ciudad destruida de Jerson, que no es lo mismo que el Oblast...


----------



## rejon (Sábado a la(s) 1:32 PM)

La soledad de un dictador.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Sábado a la(s) 1:39 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Antes de deportar masivamente a los musulmanes de la Union Europea, se publicara una nueva ley sobre la prohibicion de la religion islamica y la conversion forzosa, con el bautismo masivo de los moros que residen en la UE, como en el islam la conversion al cristianismo esta prohibida y castigada con la muerte por crucifixion, el 95% de ellos* abandonaran europa voluntariamente o se alzaran en armas, en ambos casos terminaran marchandose. *



¿ todavía no te has enterado que el cristianismo ha sido reemplazado por el coronavirus ?

¿ cuándo ha sido la última vez que pisaste una iglesia ? ¿ cuándo te has confesado y comulgado por última vez ?

¿ cuántas veces has leído la Biblia ? ¿ sabrías escribir algo sobre la biblia de la misma manera que los musulmanes saben el Corán ? 










En Europa se ponen a la venta las iglesias vacías


Por el rápido debilitamiento de la fe en el continente, varios edificios en su momento sagrados se convirtieron en gimnasios, supermercados y centros de entretenimiento




www.lanacion.com.ar













No eres pequeño porque los demás sean grandes, eres pequeño porque Dios es grande. Necesitamos escuchar a Cristo, a ser posible en el templo


Me comentaba una madre finlandesa, por supuesto divorciada, por supuesto agobiada por la plaga permanente de suicidios en aquel país rico y civilizado del no...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## Epicii (Sábado a la(s) 1:39 PM)

Peineto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1319116



Hermoso cuadro pintado en 1486, sobre algo que habría ocurrido en 15 siglos antes...
No creo que sea una evidencia de algo...


----------



## niraj (Sábado a la(s) 1:39 PM)

Kron II dijo:


> Fijaros que barbaridad: los M113 y los M2 Bradley deberían ir en una segunda línea, protegidos por los tanques principales de batalla, que los pocos que le resten a Ucrania tienen un blindaje no demasiado más resistente que el de los M2. Mi impresión es que los van a lanzar a pecho descubierto contra la línea de contacto de Rusia.
> 
> Los RIM-7, son defensa antiaérea de corto alcance (19 Km) de mediados de los 70s, por lo que los van a machacar de múltiples formas, y no es eficiente ni contra misiles de crucero o balísticos, ni contra drones.
> 
> Cada vez entiendo menos que pretende EE.UU., sino es alargar el conflicto todo lo posible y ahorrarse costes de mantenimiento de material obsoleto...



Desde mi ignorancia, entiendo que quieren crear un grupo de ataque de alta movilidad para ataques rápidos y en superioridad en una zona no muy defendida o de retaguardia y luego retirada, tipo los convoyes de todoterrenos del ISIS en Siria e Irak.

Pero con mucha, muchísima más potencia: a los 200 blindados turcos, de Usa y alemanes hay que sumar los lanzacohetes sobre camioneta que han prometido los alemanes. Acompañados de una fuerza antiaérea de corto alcance, pero suficientemente densa, y una grandísima cantidad de misiles antitanque y drones kamikaze.


----------



## Al-paquia (Sábado a la(s) 1:42 PM)




----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 1:43 PM)

pepetemete dijo:


> El Donbass y Crimea para Rusia...zona desmilitarizada, telón de acero y lo que quede de Ucrania, que entre en la UE, la OTAN o lo que le salga del potorro.
> 
> Lo de que Ucrania va a ganar me imagino que es trolleo... no te conozco, por eso ando algo perdido, pero esa opción es IMPOSIBLE... sin pepinos nucleares mediante.



Rusia no va a permitir un solo centímetro de Ucrania en la OTAN. Creo que un año después seguís sin ver de qué se trata esto...

Además, como me dijo en su día mi contacto, lo que Rusia quiere es tener frontera directa con Polonia. Esto solo es posible de dos maneras:

A) Bielorrusia se convierte en parte de la Federación.
B) Rusia lleva hasta lvov. Y de Lvov al oeste, Polonia y la OTAN.

Ojo que pueden darse las dos.

No hay más


----------



## rejon (Sábado a la(s) 1:44 PM)

*El misterio del Nord Stream se complica entre secretos y reparaciones millonarias: Las explosiones en los gasoductos que conectan Rusia con Europa siguen sin esclarecerse.*

Cuando el 26 de septiembre una explosión submarina dañó gravemente las tuberías de Nord Stream I y Nord Stream II, los dos gasoductos que conectan Rusia con el norte de Europa y que se encuentran en el fondo del mar Báltico, casi todos los países occidentales señalaron con el dedo a Rusia, planteando la hipótesis de otra operación encubierta destinada a desestabilizar el mercado subiendo los precios.

Moscú, por su parte, invocando el absurdo de un acto terrorista contra sí mismo, acusó a Reino Unido de estar detrás del atentado. Ninguna de las acusaciones estaba respaldada por pruebas. Sin embargo, suscitó poca atención y comentarios un tuit de Radoslaw Sikorski, eurodiputado y ex ministro polaco de Asuntos Exteriores, que publicó una foto del tramo de mar con la burbuja provocada por la fuga de gas de las tuberías, con el comentario: "Gracias EEUU".

Han pasado tres meses. Y la explosión en el mar Báltico, probablemente causada por bombas lanzadas desde barcos o depositadas en el fondo por submarinos, sigue siendo un misterio de difícil y quizá imposible solución. En la era de la vigilancia continua por satélite, en plena crisis energética mundial y con toda Europa en alerta máxima por la guerra de Ucrania, parece increíble que un barco o un submarino pudiera acercarse de incógnito a la infraestructura más controvertida del choque entre Rusia y Occidente, depositar un artefacto explosivo y luego navegar sin dejar rastro.

Pero, ¿realmente no dejó ninguna prueba? La pregunta es legítima, si es que es cierto que la investigación llevada a cabo por el Gobierno sueco concluyó que un "actor estatal" estaba detrás del atentado, es decir, que hubo una operación de inteligencia organizada y dirigida por un gobierno. Estocolmo, sin embargo, ha decidido mantener en secreto muchos detalles de la investigación, alimentando la hipótesis de que en realidad el caso se ha resuelto, pero estratégicamente es mejor no revelar sus conclusiones. La línea oficial, resumida en las palabras del jefe de contrainteligencia sueco Daniel Stenling, es: "De momento no tenemos pruebas, pero esperamos tenerlas".

Para complicar el escenario, Nord Stream AG, la empresa del gigante estatal Gazprom propietaria de los dos gasoductos, ha calculado en las últimas semanas el posible coste de las reparaciones, en base a varias estimaciones. Uno de ellos, según una fuente anónima citada por el New York Times, rondaría los 500 millones de euros. Obviamente, dando por sentada la hipótesis de que fue Moscú quien ordenó la acción contra sus propios oleoductos, la pregunta es por qué está pensando ahora en iniciar las costosísimas obras de reparación. Pero como todo lo ruso, es un enigma. Y en el universo de la Inteligencia, nada es lo que parece. El razonamiento de quienes acusan al Kremlin es que Putin ha demostrado ahora que sabe utilizar el gas como arma.

https://elmundo.es/internacional/202...8818b457c.html


----------



## Al-paquia (Sábado a la(s) 1:44 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia no va a permitir un solo centímetro de Ucrania en la OTAN. Creo que un año después seguís sin ver de qué se trata esto...
> 
> Además, como me dijo en su día mi contacto, lo que Rusia quiere es tener frontera directa con Polonia. Esto solo es posible de dos maneras:
> 
> ...



SUMMER IS COMING!






En qué momento de 2023 caerá BIELORUSIA?


Está claro que EEUU va a aprovechar la subnormalidad Rusa lo máximo posible, ha conseguido que salga el oso borracho de la cueva. Sea mediante Putch o ataque falsa bandera a Polonia es lo de menos. Personalmente pienso que para Abril el ejército ruso no será ya operativo por lo que sería un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## vladimirovich (Sábado a la(s) 1:51 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1) No es cierto del todo, pero, aunque así fuera....puedes ponerme un foro ruso donde la mayoría apoye a Ucrania en esta guerra? Con un foro es suficiente
> 
> 2) Es que todo acuerdo es una solución transitoria, todo acuerdo se hace para "ganar tiempo", incluido el contrato que firmas tú en tu curro, en cuanto tengas algo mejor, vas a aprovechar la oportunidad, las circunstancias van a cambiar
> 
> ...



1) No leo foros rusos, si conozco rusos críticos con la guerra.

2) No es cierto.

3) Si las principales víctimas son los ciudadanos ucranianos ( y rusos), coincidimos, diferimos en que tú pretendes exculpar a Occidente y al nacionalismo ucraniano de su responsabilidad.

4) Si tengo una banda violenta en la puerta de mi casa amenazándome no tardo 2 días en tomar una decisión, tardo 2 minutos, y esa era la situación de Crimea en 2014.

5) Ver punto anterior.

6) Yo reconozco lo que quiere la mayoría de la gente en Ucrania Occidental y Central y tienen pleno derecho, aquí de lo que se trata es de que los demás reconozcan lo que quiere la mayoría de la gente en Crimea y el Donbass, que es distinto, y también tienen derecho.


----------



## Impresionante (Sábado a la(s) 1:51 PM)




----------



## rejon (Sábado a la(s) 1:52 PM)

Hoy:


----------



## Eslacaña (Sábado a la(s) 1:54 PM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Polonia y España van a transferir Leopard a Ucraina más pronto que tarde, como tarde en primavera.



¿Cuáles? ¿Estos?









España no enviará tanques Leopard a Ucrania porque están inservibles


"No los podemos dar porque serían un riesgo para las personas”, constata Robles, que hoy se ve con el embajador de Kiev para ver qué le puede ofrecer ante el duro invierno.




www.huffingtonpost.es













España no enviará los tanques Leopard a Ucrania por su estado "absolutamente lamentable"


La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha confirmado este martes que finalmente España no enviará a Ucrania los carros de combate Leopard que estaba barajando




www.lavanguardia.com





Porque como les demos los que funcionan a ver con que nos quedamos nosotros.


----------



## Adriano II (Sábado a la(s) 2:00 PM)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Porque como les demos los que funcionan a ver con que nos quedamos nosotros.



España hará lo que se le ordene y punto


----------



## BogadeAriete (Sábado a la(s) 2:04 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando los chinos vestian de seda, escribian en papel y usaban la polvora, los europedos cagaban por la ventana y vestian de esparto.



Claro que si guapi....

Los europeos -Imperio Romano- cagaban en letrinas, construian anfiteatros y consiguieron un estado de bienestar preindustrial, hasta que los putos turcochinomongoles barbaros de oriente y las pestes de china -la peste Adrianea y luego la Justinianea- acabaron con todo y se entró en la Edad Media.

Los Chinos acabaron con la guerra del Opio follados a pelito por los Anglos, luego follados a pelito por los Japos, y luego follados sin amor por Mao, que tras hambrunas y masacres, dejo un pais de cagaarrozales muertosdehambre comunistas.

Solo se han puesto al día de Occidente gracias a que son la fabrica barata pacodemier del mundo.


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia no va a permitir un solo centímetro de Ucrania en la OTAN. Creo que un año después seguís sin ver de qué se trata esto...
> 
> Además, como me dijo en su día mi contacto, lo que Rusia quiere es tener frontera directa con Polonia. Esto solo es posible de dos maneras:
> 
> ...



no me imagino a rusia avanzando hacia una ciudad tan occidental. hay que ser realistas


----------



## ATARAXIO (Sábado a la(s) 2:12 PM)

¿ qué pasa con Rusia y Ucrania ? ¿ ahí no hay globalización y hermandad de los pueblos ? ¿ los rusos no les pagan las pensiones a los ucranianos? ¿ por qué Ucrania no se puede dividir y España si ?

¿ Esos mismos que nos obligan a reciclar la basura y las bolsas de plástico son los que están desviando miles de millones de euros de los impuestos de los europeos para pagar misiles cuya finalidad es asesinar millones de personas ?







Felpudo sexto y sus discursos apoyando la agenda 2030 ... ante la ONU : " Vamos a transformar el mundo en los próximos quince años"


EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA CONSISTE EN EL ENGAÑO, EN VENCER SIN LUCHAR ( General Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ) Entre las infinitas absurdeces y contradicciones de toda esta trama que dan para escribir un libro, destaca ... ¿ los países del golfo productores de petróleo y que rebosan de petrodólares ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## mazuste (Sábado a la(s) 2:12 PM)

Tal y como estamos observando el lento declinar, con la OTAN intensificando la guerra en Ucrania,
buscándole las vueltas (Tanto a Europa, como a Rusia), quieren convertir esto en la III Guerra Mundial.
Si no logra que Rusia entre al trapo alocadamente, EEUU jugará la carta de la bandera falsa nuclear.
La salida de EEUU es activar otra gran guerra. No le queda otra.


----------



## troperker (Sábado a la(s) 2:13 PM)

Sinjar dijo:


> Se habían terminado los misiles por enesima vez no?



Esos no son misiles son bombas
XD


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Sábado a la(s) 2:14 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Tal y como estamos observando el lento declinar, con la OTAN intensificando la guerra en Ucrania,
> buscándole las vueltas (Tanto a Europa, como a Rusia), quieren convertir esto en la III Guerra Mundial.
> Si no logra que Rusia entre al trapo alocadamente, EEUU jugará la carta de la bandera falsa nuclear.
> La salida de EEUU es activar otra gran guerra. No le queda otra.



Estamos en la III desde hace mucho, otra cosa es el nivel de intensidad…vamos, escalar el conflicto…


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 2:16 PM)

Eslacaña dijo:


> ¿Cuáles? ¿Estos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí esos, por eso están enviando soldados ukras para entrenamiento a Zaragoza, para antiaéreos, TOA M-113 y más que probable para Leopard.


----------



## manodura79 (Sábado a la(s) 2:20 PM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



...Y de repente empezaron a aparecer tanques. Esos armatostes que ya no iban a ser necesarios en la "guerra moderna" porque contra un Javelin no tenían nada que hacer...Entre eso y que a los rusos le quedaban solo 300 tanques para defender toda Rusia...En fin.


----------



## mazuste (Sábado a la(s) 2:21 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Estamos en la III desde hace mucho, otra cosa es el nivel de intensidad…vamos escalar el conflicto…



Ya... Pero me refiero a que Europa se sume integralmente a la fogata antes de que se les escurra
el tinglado financiero.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 2:22 PM)

Nosotros (en Ucrania) estamos perdiendo gente a diestra y siniestra. No anunciamos cuántos de los muertos son militares o civiles, pero pueden imaginar que los números son enormes, indigestos”, dijo el embajador de Ucrania en el Reino Unido, Vadym Prystaiko


----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 2:25 PM)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Dice que quiere irse de rusia porque quiere vivir en un lugar más tolerante y porque ahí todo el mundo está siempre enfadado pero no entiende por qué los odian y los tratan de apestados como si fueran "monos blancos".
> 
> Bueno chica, ya lo has dicho todo.



Voy a citar unas anécdotas personales con los rusos, igual fue mal suerte. Pero intuyo que hay una ambiente de enfado y crispación contra todo lo occidental, muy evidente y hasta con malas formas en muchos casos. La frustracion por la perdida de la URSS donde le trataban de tú a tú a USA y la propaganda constante que les rodea han tenido que ser claves.

1/ Aparecen por la fabrica dos informáticos rusos, para compatibilizar los sistema de la corporación, eran de una empresa asociada. Pues bien, trato casi nulo con la gente, lo imprescindible. El día del desfile en la Plaza Roja estuvieron todo el día conectados viéndolo en directo.

2/ Aparece otro ruso y este utiliza el autobús de la fábrica. Me cuentan que no han visto otra persona más desagradable en la vida. Hasta malas formas. Fue la comidilla durante toda su estancia.

3/ Me toca ir a cenar con nuestro jefe de ventas y un vendedor ruso de alto nivel. Conversación insulsa en inglés. A la salida nos quedamos un momento de pié a la expectativa, por si el ruso quería que le acompañaremos a alguna parte, tomar un copa etc. Pues el tío nos expulsa literalmente. Hablando en plata nos dice que nos larguemos. No había visto cosa igual en toda mi vida profesional. Al día siguiente me entero que habia cogido un tren y se había equivocado, iba en dirección contraria. Las risas que nos hicimos fueron épicas.

4/ El cuarto caso era de vacaciones. Subiendo a un monte cerca de la costa hice amistad con una persona joven de San Petersburgo. El tío encantador, hicimos la subida y la bajada juntos. Hablamos de muchas cosas, entre ellas del sitio nazi de la ciudad, yo había leído bastante sobre ello.

Uno no debe extrapolar y generalizar las experiencias personales, pero indudablemente cuentan e impactan. Me ha tocado algún alemán que parecía escapado de las SS, franceses chauvinistas hasta el descojono y americanos prepotentes e incultos. Algún italiano cuasi mafiosos del sur de Italia y mexicanos que te la queríamos meter doblada. Pero eran excepciones, se podía generalizar (bueno, los americanos eran todos parecidos) , pero lo de los rusos la verdad ees que me impactó.


----------



## Peineto (Sábado a la(s) 2:26 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya... Pero me refiero a que Europa se sume integralmente a la fogata antes de que se les escurra
> el tinglado financiero.



Moloch lo vult:


----------



## mazuste (Sábado a la(s) 2:32 PM)

El presidente de la Duma de Rusia amenaza con confiscar bienes y propiedades
de Alemania, si esta última congela activos rusos para transferirlos a Ucrania.

https://bit.ly/3GHhIE6


----------



## Al-paquia (Sábado a la(s) 2:32 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Voy a citar unas anécdotas personales con los rusos, igual fue mal suerte. Pero intuyo que hay una ambiente de enfado y crispación contra todo lo occidental, muy evidente y hasta con malas formas en muchos casos. La frustracion por la perdida de la URSS donde le trataban de tú a tú a USA y la propaganda constante que les rodea han tenido que ser claves.
> 
> 1/ Aparecen por la fabrica dos informáticos rusos, para compatibilizar los sistema de la corporación, eran de una empresa asociada. Pues bien, trato casi nulo con la gente, lo imprescindible. El día del desfile en la Plaza Roja estuvieron todo el día conectados viéndolo en directo.
> 
> ...



Los rusos que me he cruzado siempre han sido prepotentes sin justificación alguna, vamos que te tratan como si fueran el Jefe mafioso o Líder Científico siendo pobres analfabetos. En el foro hay unos cuantos subnormales así. La única gente del planeta que se les parece son los moros, mismo complejo de inferioridad y personalidad de mierda. Que luego hay excepciones, pues claro, pero tienen un problema gordo que los tiene sumidos en una sociedad primitiva sin remedio.

El ejemplo más patético era el de un chaval que estudiaba informática y que iba siempre diciendo lo patética que era España, etc... y que él solo estaba aquí porque éramos tontos y le pagábamos la carrera y la vida con la beca. El tío era super mediocre en todo y obviamente no tenía amigos.


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 2:33 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo, no hay nadie que se rebele y de un golpe ?, Los bastardos lo tienen todo bien atado y controlado los h.d.p. Años de ventaja a los rusos.



No tienen armas los civiles


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Sábado a la(s) 2:34 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Casualmente eso empezó en los 70, porque antes no lo hacían ?
> Había más diferencia aún que ahora.
> Pues porque el plan de sustitución empezó entonces.



Pues por que movilizaron a las mujeres y ni con esas consiguieron bajar los sueldos, entonces fue cuando empezó el multiculturalismo.


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 2:37 PM)

El que dice bobadas sobre la historia china, al arcón del frío.


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 2:37 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Eso es un error y MUY GRANDE... Alemania lo que no quiere es que LE ENDILGUEN por la PUERTA DE ATRAS la modernización y sustentación de unos artefactos obsoletos y cuyo coste es surrealista, imagina que todos los que ha vendido tiene que modernizarlos y... a ver España tenía chatarra ahí tirada y COLABA y muy bien enviarle eso COMO UNA ENORME CONTRIBUCIÓN a Ucrania, pero... pero... pero... era ALEMANIA quíen tenía que asumir el coste de el sostenimiento de esos tanques y eso es HODIDAMENTE CHUNGO, imagino que ya ni tiene una empresa moderna que pueda sostener tal esfuerzo, a la par que es muy probable que muchos de ellos precisen tal nivel de actualización que hacerlos nuevos sería lo más coherente...
> 
> Ahora pídele a Alemania una partida de 100 de esos tanques y PÁGALOS, tanto su compra como sostenimiento, verás que RAPIDO los alemanes cambian de opinión...
> 
> ...



A Alemania la OTAN le está haciendo muchísimo daño, lo primero que literalmente está ocupada por bases militares de EEUU, la segundo que si no fuese por la OTAN Alemania sería quién mandaría el toda la UE


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 2:42 PM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) No leo foros rusos, si conozco rusos críticos con la guerra.
> 
> 2) No es cierto.
> 
> ...




1) Pues que hubieran foros y oposición clara en Rusia sería un paso positivo

2) Si, si lo es, cualquier acuerdo es temporal SIEMPRE

3) Yo lo que no quiero es que las cosas se solucionen con la fuerza y con la guerra, hay muuchas otras soluciones, aquí, por parte de Rusia, que sería la principal interesada, si hacemos caso a lo que dicen, no ha hecho nada en ese sentido, simplemente apelar a Minsk, sabiendo que eso es algo difícil de cumplir, por qué te crees que España no reconoce facilmente la posible independencia de Cataluña? Sería el mismo caso, le estás idiendo a Ucrania que haga algo que no va a hacer España?

4) Una de las cosas que menos se sustentan es que, según vuestra versión, se despertaron un bien día en Ucrania deseando matar a todo ruso viviente...así, porque si y sin ninguna razón....

5) Lo mismo

6) Hay algo que se llama hablar y negociar, cuando ocurre eso, las dos partes tienen que ponerse de acuerdo y asumir que no todo lo que quieren lo van a conseguir, bien, una intervención militar no cumple esas condiciones, que salga el ejército ruso de Ucrania y que se pongan a negociar, pero eso no es lo que quiere el 90 % de este hilo

Por qué ese miedo a hablar, a negociar, al dialogo? si se supone que es algo tan claro, por qué esa dificultad? Es algo que les pasa a muchos rusos y a mucha gente de este hilo, nunca lo comprenderé


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 2:42 PM)

pepetemete dijo:


> El Donbass y Crimea para Rusia...zona desmilitarizada, telón de acero y lo que quede de Ucrania, que entre en la UE, la OTAN o lo que le salga del potorro.
> 
> Lo de que Ucrania va a ganar me imagino que es trolleo... no te conozco, por eso ando algo perdido, pero esa opción es IMPOSIBLE... sin pepinos nucleares mediante.



Rusia nunca va a permitir que Ucrania entre en la OTAN.


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 2:42 PM)

kraker dijo:


> A Alemania la OTAN le está haciendo muchísimo daño, lo primero que literalmente está ocupada por bases militares de EEUU, la segundo que si no fuese por la OTAN Alemania sería quién mandaría el toda la UE



Entonces te quejarías de que "manda Alemania".....


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 2:43 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Rusia nunca va a permitir que Ucrania entre en la OTAN.



Tarde....


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 2:43 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Entonces te quejarías de que "manda Alemania".....



Ya no manda nada, antiguamente si


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 2:44 PM)

Siempre a las órdenes de Gusania.


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 2:45 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia no va a permitir un solo centímetro de Ucrania en la OTAN. Creo que un año después seguís sin ver de qué se trata esto...
> 
> Además, como me dijo en su día mi contacto, lo que Rusia quiere es tener frontera directa con Polonia. Esto solo es posible de dos maneras:
> 
> ...



Rusia ya tiene frontera directa con Polonia en Kaliningrado...joder...vaya contacto...


----------



## Peineto (Sábado a la(s) 2:46 PM)

Temperaturas ligeramente frescas en 404. Artemivsk -12, Donetsk -11, y así.

Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 2:46 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Ya no manda nada, antiguamente si



Pero te quejarías igualmente, en resumen, no sabes ni lo que quieres, no te preocupes, les pasa a muchos en este hilo


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 2:48 PM)

Lucha callejera en Soledar. Vídeo desde el lado de las AFU. Rodado en la parte noroeste de la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Videos en el enlace_


----------



## Curroesteja (Sábado a la(s) 2:50 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La guerra empezó en 2014 cuando puttin invadió Crimea y luego el dombass..



*Módulo III: Evolución de Ucrania 1990-2022

4) El destino de Crimea
*
<<ver la publicación anterior

Crimea se declaró independiente antes de que Ucrania se independizara.

En enero de 1991, cuando la Unión Soviética todavía estaba en el poder, Crimea celebró un referéndum sobre la pertenencia a la Moscú Soviética y no a Kiev. Por lo tanto, Crimea se convirtió en una República socialista Soviética Autónoma, y un año más tarde se adoptó la Constitución de la República de Crimea.

Ucrania celebró un referéndum sobre la independencia solo después de 6 meses, en agosto de 1991, en ese momento Crimea ya no se consideraba parte de Ucrania. Sin embargo, Ucrania no estuvo de acuerdo con esto, y en 1995, la Rada Suprema de Ucrania derogó unilateralmente la Constitución de la República de Crimea y abolió la presidencia de la República.

Desde 1995, Crimea ha sido gobernada por decreto desde Kiev. Esto contradecía completamente el referéndum de 1991 y explica por qué Crimea celebró otro referéndum en 2014 después de que un nuevo gobierno ultranacionalista llegara al poder en Ucrania como resultado de un golpe ilegal.

El resultado fue muy similar al obtenido 30 años antes: el 96,8% estaba a favor de unirse a la Federación Rusa.

El 24 de marzo de 2021, el presidente de Ucrania, Zelenski, emitió un decreto sobre su intención de conquistar Crimea. Comenzó la transferencia activa del ejército Ucraniano al sur y sureste, hacia el Donbáss.

Hablaremos sobre los próximos eventos en las siguientes publicaciones.

#MaratónHistórico

Siguiente»»»

InfoDefenseESPAÑOL
InfoDefense


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 2:51 PM)

Se ha completado el restauración de las zapatas en los pilares del puente de Crimea necesarias para el empuje del primer vano del lado izquierdo del tramo de carretera.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vermer (Sábado a la(s) 2:51 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia no va a permitir un solo centímetro de Ucrania en la OTAN. Creo que un año después seguís sin ver de qué se trata esto...
> 
> Además, como me dijo en su día mi contacto, lo que Rusia quiere es tener frontera directa con Polonia. Esto solo es posible de dos maneras:
> 
> ...



Esto que comentas a mi me parece trivial.
Es más , se me escapa el porqué Rusia tiene que negociar absolutamente nada con el agresor USA (Ni Ucrania, ni OTAN ni polladas)

Joder, que USA es el puto agresor desde el segundo cero. Es su guerra, la va a perder y va a pagar perdiendo Ucrania, comercio mundial, peso del dólar y ya veremos què pasa con Europa (arruinarla, empobrecerá USA indirectamente y granjeará nuestra enemistad.


----------



## mazuste (Sábado a la(s) 2:52 PM)

kraker dijo:


> A Alemania la OTAN le está haciendo muchísimo daño, lo primero que literalmente está ocupada por bases militares de EEUU, la segundo que si no fuese por la OTAN Alemania sería quién mandaría el toda la UE



La Alemania que conocemos nunca dejó de ser plataforma imperial contra la URSS y Rusia en Europa.
Alemania (y la UE) son lo que son hoy, por la 'gracia' de EEUU. Para bien y para mal. Ahora les quitará
la industria y les exige dar mas pasos al frente contra Rusia. Donde manda patrón...


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 2:54 PM)

Denuncia de Macron contra la agencia que publicó su caricatura.

Mientras las autoridades francesas han respondido a las protestas contra la publicación de caricaturas antirreligiosas de la revista Charlie Hebdo subrayando la existencia de la libertad de expresión en el país, el presidente Emmanuel Macron se ha querellado ahora y se pronuncia contra quienes publicaron una caricatura suya con bigote hitleriano.

Esta imagen de Macron se publicó como crítica a su persona por la vacunación obligatoria contra el coronavirus. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## coscorron (Sábado a la(s) 2:56 PM)

troperker dijo:


> Esos no son misiles son bombas
> XD



Y no son termobáricas son de fragmentación ...


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 2:58 PM)

Masacre en Soledar: combatientes de las AFU grabaron un vídeo, los Wagner fueron tras ellos y grabaron un vídeo con una pila de cadáveres de estos combatientes 

▪ Hay "fuertes combates sangrientos en Soledar...". - dijo hoy la AFU.
▪ Nuevo vídeo grabado por los combatientes del grupo Wagner, al parecer esta es la entrada de la casa de Nosova 2.
▪ Antes había un vídeo de las AFU desde la misma entrada, donde los combatientes seguían vivos, hoy la entrada está llena de sus cadáveres.
▪ La ubicación se determinó por el característico agujero en la casa de enfrente, captado en el encuadre en ambos vídeos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 2:59 PM)

Polonia, Finlandia, Dinamarca y Alemania estudian transferir tanques Leopard a Ucrania

▪ Polonia tiene más de 240 leopardos. Su traslado a Ucrania depende de la aprobación alemana. Dinamarca tiene 44 carros Leopard 2, Finlandia unos 240 y Alemania unos 400.
▪"No es cuestión de si, sino de cuándo. Esto es exactamente en lo que Polonia lleva insistiendo muchos meses", declaró el director del Instituto Polaco de Relaciones Internacionales, Slawomir Debski.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 3:00 PM)

Terroristas de Al-Qaeda luchan por las AFU

▪ El vídeo muestra al líder militante Rustam Azhiyev, alias Abdul Hakim Shishani, del grupo terrorista Obon. Desde 2007 lucha en el Emirato del Cáucaso*, también reconocido como grupo terrorista en Occidente.
▪ Luchó contra el ejército sirio en las filas de bandas aliadas de Al Qaeda.
▪ En octubre, la agencia iraní Al-Alarm informó de que decenas de combatientes vinculados a Al Qaeda habían viajado a Ucrania desde Idlib (Siria) para luchar en la guerra contra Rusia.
▪ Ahora los islamistas radicales luchan del lado de los "cruzados" de la OTAN y las AFU.
*Grupos terroristas prohibidos por Rusia









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 3:01 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia, Finlandia, Dinamarca y Alemania estudian transferir tanques Leopard a Ucrania
> 
> ▪ Polonia tiene más de 240 leopardos. Su traslado a Ucrania depende de la aprobación alemana. Dinamarca tiene 44 carros Leopard 2, Finlandia unos 240 y Alemania unos 400.
> ▪"No es cuestión de si, sino de cuándo. Esto es exactamente en lo que Polonia lleva insistiendo muchos meses", declaró el director del Instituto Polaco de Relaciones Internacionales, Slawomir Debski.
> ...



Serían demasiado buenas noticias para Rusia.
Ojalá


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 3:02 PM)

Il Russo en telegram

¡¡¡Escalada!!!

_*Los combatientes de PMC Wagner informan que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están utilizando armas químicas no identificadas bajo la dirección de Bakhmut*_


----------



## ZARGON (Sábado a la(s) 3:05 PM)

[


belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> No.
> 
> Es el arma perfecta, barato, fácil de mantener, dócil, lento, con muy baja velocidad de perdida, espacioso... su único defecto es su limitada autonomía de vuelo, en todo caso superior a la de un helicóptero
> 
> ...



Los AN2 fueron usados por los azeries contra los armenios.
Fueron modificados en modo dron señuelo para delatar las posiciones de los antiaereos.
¿Cómo Azerbaiyán utilizó sus aviones An-2 para deshabilitar las defensas antiaéreas de Armenia?


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 3:06 PM)

El enemigo ataca en los frentes de Donetsk, Krasno-Lymanskyy, Kupyansk y el sur de Donetsk, el ejército ruso repele los ataques de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania - informe del Ministerio de Defensa ruso

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, en el pueblo de Sinovka, en la región de Kharkiv, el ataque de la 14ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU fue repelido durante el pasado día. El fuego de respuesta destruyó a más de 20 combatientes, un tanque, un Grad MLRS y dos vehículos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, cerca de la silvicultura Serebryansky, fueron repelidos dos grupos de ataque de las 80ª y 95ª Brigadas de Asalto Aerotransportadas de las AFU. Sus pérdidas totales ascendieron a más de 30 combatientes, 2 obuses D-20, un vehículo blindado de combate y una camioneta.
▪ En dirección a Donetsk, se frustró un intento de fuerzas de las brigadas de asalto mecanizada 110 y aerotransportada 79 de las AFU de atacar posiciones rusas en las zonas de Krasnogorovka y Georgievka de la RPD. Las pérdidas del enemigo como resultado del fuego de respuesta ascendieron a 50 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, un tanque y un vehículo.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, cerca de Novomayorske, la DNR reprimió un contraataque de las fuerzas de la 108ª Brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Más de 20 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 2 obuses D-30, un vehículo blindado y 2 camionetas fueron destruidos por el fuego de respuesta.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24349









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (Sábado a la(s) 3:06 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en telegram
> 
> ¡¡¡Escalada!!!
> 
> _*Los combatientes de PMC Wagner informan que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están utilizando armas químicas no identificadas bajo la dirección de Bakhmut*_



Esta gente no va a parar hasta que vuelen las nukes ... Al Zelen sky y su sequito le da igual todo menos que sus jefes OTAN se enfaden y le hagan un Guaido y el viejo de la casa blanca tiene poco tiempo y menos escrupulos.


----------



## ZARGON (Sábado a la(s) 3:11 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia, Finlandia, Dinamarca y Alemania estudian transferir tanques Leopard a Ucrania
> 
> ▪ Polonia tiene más de 240 leopardos. Su traslado a Ucrania depende de la aprobación alemana. Dinamarca tiene 44 carros Leopard 2, Finlandia unos 240 y Alemania unos 400.
> ▪"No es cuestión de si, sino de cuándo. Esto es exactamente en lo que Polonia lleva insistiendo muchos meses", declaró el director del Instituto Polaco de Relaciones Internacionales, Slawomir Debski.
> ...



Los Leopard ya fueron usados por los turcos en Siria y no son nada del otro mundo.
Los kurdos con algunos antitanques les volaron la tapa de los sesos


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 3:12 PM)

Los siberianos del grupo "*O*" asaltaron las posiciones de los combatientes ucranianos y les dieron billetes exprés a Bandera

En lugar de rendirse (algo que nuestros combatientes ofrecen siempre, ya que todos quieren tomar posiciones sin luchar), los hombres de las AFU del batallón 518 SFN decidieron hacerse los héroes y contraatacar a una fuerza significativamente superior. Ni siquiera el armamento occidental, incluida la MG3 alemana (modificación de la MG42 para el calibre 7,62) ayudó.
El resultado es previsible: un montón de 200 hombres, que con toda probabilidad figurarán durante mucho tiempo en los papeles como desaparecidos en combate. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me






Spoiler: +18


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 3:12 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> La Alemania que conocemos nunca dejó de ser plataforma imperial contra la URSS y Rusia en Europa.
> Alemania (y la UE) son lo que son hoy, por la 'gracia' de EEUU. Para bien y para mal. Ahora les quitará
> la industria y les exige dar mas pasos al frente contra Rusia. Donde manda patrón...



Dije mandaban


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 3:13 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Jerson ya es rusa en un 90%. Te refieres a la ciudad destruida de Jerson, que no es lo mismo que el Oblast...



Si si

Pero el río hace de obstáculo, esa ciudad es la cabeza de puente perfecta


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 3:13 PM)

La decisión del presidente francés de enviar carros de combate AMX-10 RC a Kiev traspasa las líneas rojas, rompe el tabú militar y se convierte en el primer dirigente occidental que da un paso así - Daily Telegraph

▪ El diario señala que Macron se ha adelantado a Estados Unidos, Londres y Berlín, que aún no han decidido suministrar esos blindados a Ucrania. Así, París "toma ahora la iniciativa de ayudar a Ucrania desde Gran Bretaña".
▪ Refiriéndose al discurso de Año Nuevo de Macron, en el que prometió ayudar a Kiev a ganar, The Daily Telegraph concluye que se ha producido un cambio drástico en la retórica del presidente francés.
▪ El diario sugiere que esto se debe a que Macron supuestamente ya no considera posible llegar a un acuerdo con Moscú.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 3:15 PM)

⚡Voluntarios ucranianos hablan de múltiples casos de tuberculosis entre el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el frente.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 3:16 PM)

El Zuni es un misil balístico aire-superficie. Lo fabrican los estadounidenses desde 1957. Se utilizó ampliamente durante la guerra de Vietnam.

Tiene un calibre de 127 mm (5 pulgadas) y una longitud total de 2 m. El motor de propulsante sólido utilizado proporciona al misil una velocidad máxima de unos 2600 km/h y le permite alcanzar objetivos a una distancia de hasta 8 km. El misil no guiado está equipado con una ojiva de fragmentación de alto explosivo de diferente peso, según la modificación. El misil se estabiliza en vuelo mediante rotación. Tras abandonar el lanzador, el misil abre los estabilizadores de cola, montados en ángulo respecto a su eje longitudinal. En esencia, se trata de un misil de fase de impulso convencional.

Para su uso con misiles, se ofrece el lanzador LAU-10, que cuenta con cuatro raíles tubulares. No será un problema colgar varios contenedores en un Su-25 convencional.

La entrega de 4000 cohetes demuestra que las AFU, o bien se están quedando cortas de misiles balísticos de fabricación soviética, e incluso el suministro de este tipo de munición desde los países del antiguo "Pacto de Varsovia" no está compensando la situación, o bien se trata simplemente de una saturación habitual de las fuerzas vivas aún "aerotransportadas" con tipos adicionales de munición. Existe otra opción: una especie de "reciclaje" de estos misiles a partir de antiguos arsenales. Esperamos que siga siendo lo primero.

También es posible que entre esos cuatro mil haya varias docenas de cohetes Zuni guiados por láser, que se probarán en condiciones reales de combate. Este descendiente del Zuni original tiene el sistema de control de cohetes no guiados WGU-58/B. Este sistema adopta la forma de un módulo montado en la ojiva de la munición no guiada. El módulo está equipado con un sistema de guiado por láser y mecanismos para controlar el vuelo del misil. El sistema WGU-58/B tiene un receptor láser en la cabeza y timones en forma de X en la cola, que se despliegan en vuelo.

En cualquier caso, la entrega del Zuni es un precedente. No crítica, pero sí desagradable.

La destrucción completa de la aviación enemiga podría poner fin por completo a toda esta historia de suministro de los respectivos misiles. Pero eso son todos los sueños, por ahora...






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 3:17 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tarde....



No están en la OTAN, tarde porque les mintieron a los rusos el 2014, pero no tarde de meterse la OTAN.

El armamento que le están pasando a Ucrania es caro, y no están entrando tropas de la OTAN


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Sábado a la(s) 3:17 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Terroristas de Al-Qaeda luchan por las AFU
> 
> ▪ El vídeo muestra al líder militante Rustam Azhiyev, alias Abdul Hakim Shishani, del grupo terrorista Obon. Desde 2007 lucha en el Emirato del Cáucaso*, también reconocido como grupo terrorista en Occidente.
> ▪ Luchó contra el ejército sirio en las filas de bandas aliadas de Al Qaeda.
> ...



Siria y Ucrania son la misma guerra, igual que la futura de Argelia.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 3:19 PM)

"¿Para quién queremos ser buenos?"
Esa es la principal pregunta que me hacen hoy. Se trata de la tregua de Navidad, por supuesto. Para ser sincero, no tengo una respuesta exacta.

¿Para Occidente? En principio, para Occidente no existe una Rusia buena. Hubo dos tiempos. En 1917 y 1991. Cuando debería haberse desmoronado y dejarse desgarrar en colonias occidentales. Occidente nos felicita la Navidad con un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Kiev.

¿Para Ucrania? ¿En serio? ¿Para políticos y nazis? Así que no les importa, quieren matarnos a los buenos y quieren matarnos a los malos.

¿Para los ortodoxos ucranianos, los que no han traicionado a la Iglesia? Pero están a favor de la Ortodoxia, no de Rusia. Un ejemplo típico es el boxeador Lomachenko. Un ortodoxo. Un patriota de Ucrania. Desea que gane.

¿Para sí mismo? Es decir, ¿queremos demostrarnos una vez más a nosotros mismos que, como pueblo ortodoxo, podemos "vencer al mal con el bien"? Queremos demostrarnos a nosotros mismos que somos buenos, que la Fe no es una palabra vacía? ¿Por qué?
El cristiano en general, y el hombre ortodoxo en particular, duda tradicionalmente de sí mismo. ¿Recuerdas la parábola del fariseo y el recaudador de impuestos?
¿Queremos qué? ¿Para demostrar que somos mejores que alguien? ¿Por qué otra vez? 

En general, la historia militar rusa, es absolutamente sobre otro. Exactamente al contrario. Iván el Terrible comenzó a asaltar Kazán en la fiesta del Velo Protector de la Madre de Dios, y Dimitri Donskoy mató al enemigo en Kulikovo en la Natividad de la Santísima Virgen María. Y en el campo de batalla los rusos cantan tropariones. "Unos van alegres y tropariones, otros son martirizados".
Mijail Kutuzov lleva consigo el icono de Nuestra Señora de Kazán en su campaña europea, y Borodino se hace coincidir con el día del icono de Vladimir. Hay cientos de ejemplos de este tipo.

La Tregua de Navidad es una tradición de una cultura totalmente distinta, de otros significados, de otros principios religiosos. El Cristo ruso, la Virgen rusa son en la tradición rusa los patronos de los soldados.

Suvorov sirve oraciones antes de la batalla. Su caridad cristiana es así:

"¡Tus cañones, tus hombres, ruedan en el lugar, ahuyentan, dan piedad al resto! Son hombres así: es pecado matar en vano. Morir por la Madre de Dios, por la Madre de Dios, por la Casa Santísima".

Durante las campañas del Turquestán, los sacerdotes del regimiento iban al asalto con las tropas. Durante la toma de Tashkent, el padre Andrey Malov, al verse rodeado por el enemigo, levanta una cruz sobre su cabeza, y los soldados le golpean también, y entonces él les dirige en el asalto.

La Iglesia rusa ha apoyado tradicionalmente al soldado, al guerrero. El hombre ortodoxo, por supuesto, no ama la guerra, pero ama a la Patria.

De hecho, hoy ha resultado que los soldados rusos, con la ayuda de Dios, rechazaron los ataques del enemigo. Y en algunos lugares, los han hecho retroceder. Lo que no hace sino demostrar la estrecha relación de los soldados de hoy con sus heroicos antepasados.

En cuanto a la pregunta sobre el armisticio, sus objetivos y a quién queremos complacer, la respuesta, en mi opinión, es muy sencilla. Sin embargo, ésta es sólo mi opinión personal.
El hombre no es perfecto. Se pueden cometer errores. Ocurre. Quién no lo ha hecho.

El error aquí no es tanto que hayamos decidido proponer una tregua (aunque, de nuevo, se trata de una tradición ajena). El error fue pensar que, una vez más, alguien en Occidente lo apreciaría. Que aún quedaba gente sensata, capaz de darse cuenta de algo más allá del odio y la rusofobia.
Como resultado, los forasteros de allí no lo apreciaron y nuestra gente de aquí no lo entendió en absoluto.

Nuestra forma de tregua es de pie en el Ugra.

Sin embargo, aprendemos de nuestros errores. El camino hacia la Victoria es duro.
Pero como dijo San Alexander Nevsky "A estos en carros, y a estos a caballo: nosotros en el nombre del Señor nuestro Dios llamaremos. Se han dormido y han caído".






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## arriondas (Sábado a la(s) 3:25 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Esta gente no va a parar hasta que vuelen las nukes ... Al Zelen sky y su sequito le da igual todo menos que sus jefes OTAN se enfaden y le hagan un Guaido y el viejo de la casa blanca tiene poco tiempo y menos escrupulos.



El gran problema de depender totalmente de otros es que cualquier día pueden retirar ese apoyo, ya que en el fondo no están obligados, son meros intereses. Los que hoy son útiles mañana pueden ser cabezas de turco porque esos intereses también podrían cambiar.


----------



## mazuste (Sábado a la(s) 3:25 PM)

Una empresa de inteligencia británica parece que estaba detrás del atentado del puente de Crimea:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 3:28 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Siria y Ucrania son la misma guerra, igual que la futura de Argelia.



Argelia no se libra, completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 3:28 PM)

La Fundación Yakutia Libre es otra organización étnica antibelicista. Parte 1

La primera fundación étnica antibelicista "Buryatia Libre", creada por la periodista opositora rusa Alexandra Garmazhapova, apareció en Ucrania tras el inicio de la SMO. Ella misma vive en Estados Unidos, donde la fundación está registrada oficialmente.

Pronto empezaron a aparecer fundaciones similares para otras repúblicas asiáticas de la Federación Rusa - "Nueva Tyva", "Asiáticos de Rusia", "Kalmykia Libre", etc.- siguiendo el ejemplo de "Buriatia Libre".

La Fundación Yakutia Libre también se anunció el 24 de agosto con motivo del Día de la Independencia de Ucrania.

En un post del programa en Instagram, la organización indicó que defiende una Yakutia libre del totalitarismo, del fascismo impuesto por el gobierno ruso y quiere mantener a sus compatriotas a salvo de la propaganda rusa.

Al mismo tiempo, el canal de YouTube de la fundación antibelicista "Asiáticos de Rusia" publicó un vídeo "¡Yakutia contra la guerra!" en el que nativos de la región en el exilio se pronunciaban contra la SMO.

El vídeo es similar a los realizados por activistas buryat y kalmyk. Por cierto, fue con el vídeo "Buriatos contra la guerra" con el que comenzó el activismo étnico mediático de la Fundación Buriatia Libre.

El jefe de la Fundación "Asiáticos de Rusia", Tuvan Vasily Matyonov, una semana antes de que apareciera este vídeo, realizó una breve emisión en directo con Hristo Grozev, el principal "investigador" de Bellingcat.

Uno de los oyentes hizo una pregunta en los comentarios: ¿qué deben hacer los pequeños pueblos de Rusia? Grozev afirmó la necesidad de un discurso público de grupo, que es lo que está haciendo la Fundación Asiáticos de Rusia.

Al final de la emisión, Matyonov invitó a Grozev a venir a Tyva, Buryatia y Yakutia tras la caída del régimen en Rusia.

Pronto la Fundación Yakutia Libre empezó a ocupar cada vez más titulares en la esfera mediática en relación con la detención del músico Aikhal Ammosov. Se abrió una causa penal contra el hombre por desacreditar al ejército por intentar colgar una pancarta contra la guerra en un centro comercial.

Anteriormente, Ammosov ya había sido procesado tres veces por responsabilidad administrativa en virtud de un artículo similar.

La Fundación se ha aferrado a este tema, con el que intenta dar una imagen de la represión a gran escala en el país y en la república.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me






Parte 2

Los representantes de "Yakutia Libre" ya han conseguido hacerse notar en actos internacionales.

La Fundación estuvo representada en la Conferencia de Varsovia sobre la Dimensión Humana (26 de septiembre - 7 de octubre) organizada por la OSCE.

Alexandra Garmazhapova, presidenta de la Fundación Buriatia Libre, y la periodista Raisa Zubareva representaron a Yakutia Libre en el acto.

Fue Zubareva quien destelló en los medios como rostro de la fundación. La activista, que vive en Polonia, concede entrevistas en las que habla de la movilización de masas en la república y asegura también el alto potencial de protesta entre la población local.

Algunos medios de comunicación locales de Yakutia han criticado abiertamente a Zubareva por, entre otras cosas, exagerar el alcance del sentimiento opositor.

Por ejemplo, a través de Instagram, la fundación también convocó una concentración el 25 de septiembre en Yakutsk contra la movilización. Los medios de comunicación bautizaron la concentración como "Madres contra la guerra".

En general, la fundación utilizó las mismas tácticas para inflamar los sentimientos de protesta en el contexto del anuncio de una movilización parcial, cuando muchas regiones no informaron a la población a nivel local.

La Fundación Yakutia Libre participó en el Congreso de Iniciativas Cívicas contra la Guerra, celebrado en Berlín los días 4 y 5 de diciembre. El acto reunió a activistas de la oposición rusa con el apoyo del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores alemán, la Fundación Friedrich Ebert y la ONG Austausch.

Instagram "Yakutia libre" muestra un vídeo de un activista yakutia quemando un pasaporte ruso frente a banderas ucranianas. Bajo el vídeo se lee: "No queremos formar parte de un Estado fascista".

En octubre, la fundación también anunció un flash mob de una semana de duración en Yakutia: se animaba a los participantes a colocar panfletos contra la guerra en las ciudades yakutas y a dibujar grafitis. Los movimientos regionales contra la guerra reclaman constantemente este tipo de acciones.

Un rasgo común a todos esos movimientos fue la elaboración de listas negras de dirigentes y periodistas de las repúblicas nacionales contra los que los activistas exigían sanciones internacionales. La Fundación Buriatia Libre también participaba en este tipo de actividades.

En diciembre, la Fundación Yakutia Libre entrevistó al coordinador de la red separatista chechena 1ADAT, Abubakr Yangulbaev.

En la conversación, el representante de la fundación Yakut comparó la palabra ucronazis con wahabíes y terroristas, que se utilizaron contra los partidarios de Ichkeria durante la guerra de Chechenia. Así, la Fundación intentó demostrar que no había terroristas en Chechenia.

La conversación terminó con Rusia perdiendo y desintegrándose, y las repúblicas nacionales deben prepararse para ello.

En general, Yakutia Libre funciona según el mismo esquema que otras fundaciones similares. Crear una imagen de represión en las repúblicas nacionales, exagerar la escala del potencial de protesta y movilización, impulsar el tema de la xenofobia y el racismo endémicos en Rusia para fomentar sentimientos de enemistad entre los pueblos.

Estas organizaciones son plataformas de protesta de las repúblicas nacionales. Cuentan con escaso apoyo local, pero tienen una considerable visibilidad mediática, incluso con el apoyo de diásporas extranjeras en Europa y Norteamérica.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 3:29 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Ya se que era una fiesta de disfraces pero no es excusa.



Es de dudoso gusto, cierto.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 3:30 PM)

Harman dijo:


> La Fundación Yakutia Libre es otra organización étnica antibelicista. Parte 1
> 
> La primera fundación étnica antibelicista "Buryatia Libre", creada por la periodista opositora rusa Alexandra Garmazhapova, apareció en Ucrania tras el inicio de la SMO. Ella misma vive en Estados Unidos, donde la fundación está registrada oficialmente.
> 
> ...



A esta la estarán pagando una pasta también los bastardos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 3:32 PM)

Llegada de material ruso, lugares desconocidos.


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 3:32 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Siria y Ucrania son la misma guerra, igual que la futura de Argelia.



El dia que nos invada militarmente Marruecos, tendriamos que echar a patadas a los norteamericanos de Rota y alquilarles a los rusos la Base Naval a cambio de unos cuantos Sarmats...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 3:38 PM)

*Batalla por Soledar: lo principal hasta el momento *

Del 30 de diciembre al 7 de enero, las unidades de las AFU que defendían Soledar tuvieron al menos 500 bajas entre muertos y heridos.

Según Crónica Militar, las mayores pérdidas las sufrieron los batallones 1º, 2º, 3º y 4º de la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil Independiente de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. A finales de diciembre esta unidad volvió a reforzarse con movilizados de las regiones de Kirovohrad, Sumy y Ternopil, pero debido a la falta de entrenamiento de combate más de la mitad de los reclutas movilizados fallecieron a los seis días de su llegada al frente.

El 3 de enero debido al gran número de bajas, el mando de la brigada envió una compañía de protección NBQ a la primera línea de batalla. Veinticuatro horas después de ser enviada al frente, la unidad dejó de comunicarse y ahora se considera desaparecida.

Tras desplazar la línea del frente a la zona urbana, a las calles Lev Tolstogo y Chernyshevskogo en el noreste de la ciudad y a las calles Oktyabrskaya, Naberezhnaya y Tenistaya en el sureste de Soledar, las AFU sufrieron grandes pérdidas en vehículos blindados.

Desde finales de diciembre el batallón de tanques de la 61ª Brigada de Infantería del Ejército de las AFU ha sufrido las mayores pérdidas. En las estrechas carreteras de acceso de Soledar los carros T-64BV y T-72M1R de las AFU no pueden maniobrar adecuadamente y son destruidos por las tripulaciones de los PTWC Kornet y Konkurs desplegados por el PMC Wagner al oeste de Yakovlevka.

Además de las tripulaciones de los ATPK, los tanques T-80BV bombardean a los miembros de las AFU desde las alturas dominantes.

Al sur una sección de la carretera entre la aldea de Blagodatnoye y los suburbios del noroeste, cerca de la calle Sovetskaya, ha sido tomada bajo el control de fuego de los cañones Giacint-B y Giacint-S del PMC Wagner. Debido a esto los refuerzos de la 17ª Brigada de Tanques de las AFU no pueden acercarse a Soledar. Ahora el apoyo de las unidades de las AFU dentro de los bloques con equipo pesado se complica no sólo por los combates en las estrechas calles, sino también por la incapacidad de trasladar rápidamente nuevos vehículos blindados y refuerzos.

☠Suscribirse a Crónica de Guerra


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 3:40 PM)

Video No apto para sensibles, muchos cadáveres ukra en los edificios de Soledar.



Los informes sobre la supuesta retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Soledar no se corresponden con la realidad.

Están luchando, como en Bakhmut, por cada casa y entrada, como lo demuestran los videos de los muchachos de Wagner PMC, que ahora están librando feroces batallas, asaltando la ciudad.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 3:41 PM)

Harman dijo:


> "¿Para quién queremos ser buenos?"
> Esa es la principal pregunta que me hacen hoy. Se trata de la tregua de Navidad, por supuesto. Para ser sincero, no tengo una respuesta exacta.
> 
> ¿Para Occidente? En principio, para Occidente no existe una Rusia buena. Hubo dos tiempos. En 1917 y 1991. Cuando debería haberse desmoronado y dejarse desgarrar en colonias occidentales. Occidente nos felicita la Navidad con un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Kiev.
> ...



Lo de la tregua es otra lerdez Putiniana, nada más.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 3:42 PM)

Zelenskyy prosiguió su guerra contra la Iglesia Ortodoxa en Navidad suspendiendo la ciudadanía a 13 sacerdotes y obispos

Entre los que han perdido la ciudadanía se encuentran el metropolita Ionafan de Tulchyn, que se le quiere acusar de traición, y el obispo Serhiy de Ladyzhyn.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ZARGON (Sábado a la(s) 3:42 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Eso era una fiesta de disfraces, se ha dicho ya muchas veces, no seré yo quien defienda a los perfidos pero a cada cual lo que es suyo.



Las grandes verdades se dicen en broma dijo Freud...


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 3:43 PM)

Polonia no suministrará tanques Leopard a Ucrania - Primer Ministro Morawiecki.

Durante 2 días todos los medios de comunicación estuvieron hablando del artículo del Wall Street Journal en el que se informaba de que Polonia había decidido suministrar a Kiev tanques Leopard 2.
El Primer Ministro polaco reaccionó:
_"Aún no tenemos intención de entregar nosotros mismos nuestros próximos tanques. Nosotros solos, como Polonia, sin una amplia coalición, no vamos a entregarlos._









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 3:43 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El dia que nos invada militarmente Marruecos, tendriamos que echar a patadas a los norteamericanos de Rota y alquilarles a los rusos la Base Naval a cambio de unos cuantos Sarmats...



Para eso se tendría que derrocar a la inmensa mayoría de políticos españoles


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 3:45 PM)

Imágenes únicas de un duelo de tanques en el frente
3 tanques ZVO contra dos tanques ucranianos. Durante la operación 2 de nuestros tanques se utilizaron como "señuelos", mientras que el tercer tanque se acercó sigilosamente por el flanco a una distancia de menos de 500 metros y abrió fuego contra el vehículo de combate enemigo. Como resultado, la AFU tiene menos un tanque.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 3:47 PM)

Ukras celebrando fiestas.


----------



## Guaguei (Sábado a la(s) 3:49 PM)




----------



## Pom (Sábado a la(s) 3:50 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Voy a citar unas anécdotas personales con los rusos, igual fue mal suerte. Pero intuyo que hay una ambiente de enfado y crispación contra todo lo occidental, muy evidente y hasta con malas formas en muchos casos. La frustracion por la perdida de la URSS donde le trataban de tú a tú a USA y la propaganda constante que les rodea han tenido que ser claves.
> 
> 1/ Aparecen por la fabrica dos informáticos rusos, para compatibilizar los sistema de la corporación, eran de una empresa asociada. Pues bien, trato casi nulo con la gente, lo imprescindible. El día del desfile en la Plaza Roja estuvieron todo el día conectados viéndolo en directo.
> 
> ...



Confirmo. Trabajo con muchos rusos y ucranianos y salvo excepciones que son muy buena gente la mayoría no tienen educación. Me imagino que muchos por más estudios que tengan no dejan de ser pueblerinos de las estepas, la educación y los modales se aprenden en casa.


----------



## Malevich (Sábado a la(s) 3:51 PM)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hombre, hubo de todo. LA URSS se estaba descomponiendo y el borracho Yelstin aceleró el proceso pero, eso sí, con la ayuda de Occidente. En lo único que acertó, me imagino en una de sus borracheras, fue en nombrar como sucesor a Putin, que pudo revertir parte de dicha descomposición porque la cosa iba hacia la desaparición total de Rusia.
> 
> Y camino del desastre, a alguien del Pentágono, en la época en la que tenían más sentido común y menos powerpoint, se acordó de que había 5000 cabezas nucleares bailando sin un jefe claro y que podrían caer en manos de vete tú a saber. Fue ahí justo cuando echaron una mano y frenaron sus ansias y el desmadre. Aún recuerdo a los ucranianos y creo que a los tayikos o uzbekos, ahora no me apetece googlear, devolviendo de mala gana a Rusia las que tenían en su territorio. Lo que no esperaban los norteamericanos es que los rusos luego se recompusiesen del desastre de la forma en que lo hicieron. Pero claro, con petróleo, energía y materias primas para aburrir e idem de alimentos, no era difícil
> 
> ...



Yo creo que nucleares tenían los ucros y los kazajos.
De hecho no sé si en la estepa kazaja se situaba también una base soviética para envío de satélites y naves espaciales.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 3:52 PM)

Combatientes de la PMC Wagner informan de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están utilizando armas químicas no especificadas en Bakhmut.

Antes de esto, apareció un vídeo de "músicos" limpiando un edificio en Soledar. Todo apunta a que no hay ni por asomo una retirada de las AFU, al contrario, nuestras tropas de asalto están siendo frenadas con todas sus fuerzas.

@brussinf


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 3:52 PM)

Por concretar lo que está ocurriendo en estos momentos alrededor de Soledar, tras colapsar ayer las defensas nazis:
Hay 2 grupos del ejército ruso + los Wagner, en el área (siempre se habla de los wagner y se deja de lado a la infantería rusa...imagino que a propósito, para no hablar de los avances rusos; igual que se dice que en los Wagner solo hay convictos y tal )


1. En Soledar, los Wagner están ya luchando en las minas de sal. Se han hecho con el control de prácticamente todo Soledar.
Yo pensé que iban a evitar las minas, por su complejidad, pero si las atacan, es porque saben algo que probablemente nosotros no.




2. En Krasna Gora es la Guardia Nacional Rusa la que está empujando, y en los canales rusos se habla de un 40% del lugar tomado por los rusos.
Este grupo se desdobló desde Soledar. Porque en esta zona no están solo los Wagner, también está la infantería del ejército regular ruso




3. Por último, al Norte de Soledar, otro grupo de infantería rusa, en este caso fusileros y motorizados del Primer Cuerpo del ejército Ruso, están ya en Krasnopolivka, para cercar por el Norte Soledar, y hacerse con Vesele.





Por tanto, todo el Norte de Bakhmut está siendo liberado por los rusos.
Y eso que estamos en tregua por Navidad


----------



## Malevich (Sábado a la(s) 3:54 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Ese odio a Madrid y al centralismo, es parte de la falsa propaganda educativa, que se difunde desde hace mas de 40 años.



En España no existe ni de lejos el odio a la capital que existe en otros países... Pregunte en Francia, Argentina o Italia por citar unos pocos.
Soy madrileño y ejerzo como tal y sé de lo que hablo.


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 4:00 PM)

Estos misiles van para Odessa...


*Raytheon Signs $208 Million Deal With Romania For Coastal Anti-Ship Missiles*


----------



## pepetemete (Sábado a la(s) 4:01 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia no va a permitir un solo centímetro de Ucrania en la OTAN. Creo que un año después seguís sin ver de qué se trata esto...
> 
> Además, como me dijo en su día mi contacto, lo que Rusia quiere es tener frontera directa con Polonia. Esto solo es posible de dos maneras:
> 
> ...



Veremos , Rusia no puede tampoco absorber Ucrania al completo, ni creo que lo intente...además Putin lo ha dicho varias veces.

Al final se llegará a un acuerdo en ese aspecto y a otra cosa, pero claro, llevará años todo esto.

Veo más factible que Bielorusia se integre en Rusia que lo otro que dices.


----------



## Malevich (Sábado a la(s) 4:01 PM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Polonia y España van a transferir Leopard a Ucraina más pronto que tarde, como tarde en primavera.



Como les funcionen tan bien como a los turcos en Siria....


----------



## rejon (Sábado a la(s) 4:01 PM)

Rusia es un Estado paria apoyado solo por parias. Así que sus amenazas son un bluf.

Como decían por aquí los propagandistas rusos putinianos ... Rusia es un Estado fallido


----------



## pepetemete (Sábado a la(s) 4:03 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Rusia nunca va a permitir que Ucrania entre en la OTAN.



En las condiciones que yo comento, quizás si, por qué no? 

Como dije antes, veremos que es lo que pasa.


----------



## Malevich (Sábado a la(s) 4:05 PM)

pepetemete dijo:


> El "game changer" aquí es la posición de Netanyahu respecto a ucrania.
> 
> Antes de que entren los movilizados rusos y bielorrusos en Ucrania, van a dejar las ciudades sin electricidad y sin agua y se van a follar al ejército ucro a base de bombardeos masivos... Llegados a ese punto, a la OTAN no le va a quedar más remedio que involucrarse directamente o aceptar lo que pidan los rusos.
> 
> ...



La farsa durará lo que Rusia quiera que dure. La OTAN a callar y tragar, que después de Afganistán no está el horno para bollos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Sábado a la(s) 4:07 PM)

pepetemete dijo:


> Veremos , Rusia no puede tampoco absorber Ucrania al completo, ni creo que lo intente...*a**demás Putin lo ha dicho varias veces.*
> 
> Al final se llegará a un acuerdo en ese aspecto y a otra cosa, pero claro, llevará años todo esto.
> 
> Veo más factible que Bielorusia se integre en Rusia que lo otro que dices.



Yo tampoco creo que Ucrania como país esté en un riesgo existencial , pero de lo que dice Putin ya no nos podemos fiar absolutamente nada. Recordemos que hace un año que Putin juraba y perjuraba que la movilización del ejército ruso en la frontera de Ucrania obedecía a una serie de maniobras militares y que al finalizar el ejército ruso volvería a sus bases , y que el gobierno de Ucrania y los occidentales estaban paranoicos ante una invasión que Putin decía que no iba a suceder.


----------



## vladimirovich (Sábado a la(s) 4:08 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1) Pues que hubieran foros y oposición clara en Rusia sería un paso positivo
> 
> 2) Si, si lo es, cualquier acuerdo es temporal SIEMPRE
> 
> ...



1) Si, claro, Rusia es una sociedad muy plural.

2) Ok, es solo que me había parecido quejarte de la interpretación temporal que le dieron los rusos al Memorándum de Budapest.

3) Creo que estás desinformado, los acuerdos de Minks no mencionaban en ninguna parte la independencia de Donestk y Lugansk, ni siquiera la autodeterminación, solo hablaban de autonomía, muy razonables.

4 y 5) No, son cambio culturales como los que tú mencionabas, se producen a lo largo del tiempo, se trabajan desde dentro y desde fuera, llevan un tiempo, y en honor a la verdad los líderes del nacionalismo ucraniano hablaban más de que la gente de esas regiones se fuese a Rusia que de matarlos que era solo la segunda opción. Hay cambios que son más repentinos, como por ejemplo suprimir la tradición de 968 años de tener el día de Navidad el 7 de Enero y llevarlo a otro, esto si ha sido más de un día para otro.

6) Veo que en este punto también coincides con los rusos, siempre abiertos a la negociación y dispuestos a darle una solución razonable y pacífica a los problemas en Ucrania.


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 4:08 PM)

pepetemete dijo:


> Veremos , Rusia no puede tampoco absorber Ucrania al completo, ni creo que lo intente...además Putin lo ha dicho varias veces.



Este es el mapa ideal de Putin...




PD- Les regala provincias enteras a rumanos, hungaros y polacos.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 4:12 PM)

Se ha encontrado un dispositivo de rastreo en la flota de coches del gobierno británico y de diplomáticos de alto rango, las agencias de inteligencia creen que la inteligencia china puede estar detrás de la incrustación de tales sensores - iNews.

El servicio de contrainteligencia británico declaró a los medios de comunicación que todos los vehículos tuvieron que ser revisados minuciosamente y "desmontados pieza por pieza", ya que en Londres crece el temor al espionaje contra el país. Como resultado, se encontró una tarjeta sim que transmitía datos con coordenadas en equipos de automóviles fabricados en la República Popular China.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Malevich (Sábado a la(s) 4:13 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia no suministrará tanques Leopard a Ucrania - Primer Ministro Morawiecki.
> 
> Durante 2 días todos los medios de comunicación estuvieron hablando del artículo del Wall Street Journal en el que se informaba de que Polonia había decidido suministrar a Kiev tanques Leopard 2.
> El Primer Ministro polaco reaccionó:
> ...



Sería de traca después de los homenajes a Bandera, asesino en masa de polacos.


----------



## pepetemete (Sábado a la(s) 4:15 PM)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo que Ucrania como país esté en un riesgo existencial , pero de lo que dice Putin ya no nos podemos fiar absolutamente nada. Recordemos que hace un año que Putin juraba y perjuraba que la movilización del ejército ruso en la frontera de Ucrania obedecía a una serie de maniobras militares y que al finalizar el ejército ruso volvería a sus bases , y que el gobierno de Ucrania y los occidentales estaban paranoicos ante una invasión que Putin decía que no iba a suceder.



Yo no me fío de nadie, y lo de que digan que no van a atacar y lo hagan es comprensible.
Si acumularon tropas fue porque sabían lo que planeaba la OTAN utilizando a Ucrania... es complejo, es ajedrez, y creo que es un asunto regional.

Lo que no me gusta de Putin, como a muchos rusos imagino, es que se deje atacar en su propio territorio y no haga lo que dijo que iba a hacer como represalias, pero a o mejor es porque ellos tienen información que nosotros no tenemos ni de lejos.

Es como la tropas que estañan concentradas ahora en Bielorusia, no creo que hayan ido ahí a tomar ensaladilla rusa... por lo tanto, el lio bueno y el acto final (espero) vienen ahora en estos meses.


----------



## pepetemete (Sábado a la(s) 4:16 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha encontrado un dispositivo de rastreo en la flota de coches del gobierno británico y de diplomáticos de alto rango, las agencias de inteligencia creen que la inteligencia china puede estar detrás de la incrustación de tales sensores - iNews.
> 
> El servicio de contrainteligencia británico declaró a los medios de comunicación que todos los vehículos tuvieron que ser revisados minuciosamente y "desmontados pieza por pieza", ya que en Londres crece el temor al espionaje contra el país. Como resultado, se encontró una tarjeta sim que transmitía datos con coordenadas en equipos de automóviles fabricados en la República Popular China.
> 
> ...



El objetivo de los anglos es que Europa corte todos los lazos con China también,é y estaño maniobrando para ello.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 4:17 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Batalla por Soledar: lo principal hasta el momento *
> 
> Del 30 de diciembre al 7 de enero, las unidades de las AFU que defendían Soledar tuvieron al menos 500 bajas entre muertos y heridos.
> 
> ...








Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 4:20 PM)

Combatientes de la PMC de Wagner han informado de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están utilizando armas químicas no especificadas en dirección a Bakhmutsk.

Antes de esto, apareció un vídeo de "músicos" limpiando un edificio en Soledar. Todo apunta a que no hay ni por asomo una retirada de las AFU, al contrario, nuestras tropas de asalto están siendo frenadas con todas sus fuerzas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## la mano negra (Sábado a la(s) 4:25 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> Estos misiles van para Odessa...
> 
> 
> *Raytheon Signs $208 Million Deal With Romania For Coastal Anti-Ship Missiles*



Pues si van para Odessa tienen que cruzar el Dniester por Zatoka.


----------



## vettonio (Sábado a la(s) 4:30 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo creo que nucleares tenían los ucros y los kazajos.
> De hecho no sé si en la estepa kazaja se situaba también una base soviética para envío de satélites y naves espaciales.



Baikonur.
Mítica.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Sábado a la(s) 4:32 PM)

Los reyes magos han pasado por Ucrania.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Sábado a la(s) 4:35 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Este es el mapa ideal de Putin...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319586
> 
> ...



En el mapa ideal de Putin, Kiev es rusa, como toda la vida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 4:41 PM)

Situación operativa actual en Bakhmut

En general Wagner sigue avanzando en su ofensiva, destruyendo efectivos y liberando nuevas zonas.

En cuanto a las posiciones enemigas hay cambios. Se ha tomado la decisión de retirar la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña de esta zona.

Al mismo tiempo las fuerzas de la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil han sido trasladadas desde Bakhmut al noroeste de Soledar, aunque la unidad está sufriendo grandes pérdidas.

En particular se ha observado una unidad combinada de las Brigadas Blindadas 4ª y 17ª en la zona de la Montaña Roja.

Además hay información sobre la retirada de algunas unidades de la 57ª Brigada de Infantería Motorizada de Podgorodne.

@poisk_mil


----------



## Archimanguina (Sábado a la(s) 4:42 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Cuando caiga Soledar, a los ukros solo les quedara en el oblast de Donetsk, las ciudades fortificadas de Druzhkivka, Kramatorsk y Sloviansk, esos 28 kilometros se los ventilaran en una semana y comenzara el asedio al ultimo bastion de la provincia.
> 
> PD- A espaldas de esas tres ciudades solo hay campos hasta llegar al rio Dnieper.



Vamos que, a este ritmo, hasta 2024 no llegan los rusos al Dniper.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 4:42 PM)

Acerca de los informes sobre la "captura de la Montaña Roja".
Hasta ahora, Krasnaya Gora está bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Nuestras tropas aún no están en el pueblo.
Podgorodnoye fue liberada hoy t.me/boris_rozhin/74674. La lucha continúa en la zona industrial y en las afueras del sureste de Artemovsk.
También hoy continuaron los feroces combates en Opytnoye.
Al sur de Artemovsk, los nuestros continúan irrumpiendo en las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en las afueras de Kleshcheevka, cuya captura nos permitirá continuar el movimiento de circunvalación al sur de Artemovsk en dirección a Chasov Yar.


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 4:43 PM)

pepetemete dijo:


> En las condiciones que yo comento, quizás si, por qué no?
> 
> Como dije antes, veremos que es lo que pasa.



Ya te digo que no va a entrar en la OTAN ni en la UE (esto último no va a ser culpa de Rusia)


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 4:57 PM)

Tregua para peleles.
Los grupos de asalto Wagner PMC han liberado la aldea de Podgorodne, en la periferia noreste de Artemivsk. Celebrar la Navidad de forma madura.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Bartleby (Sábado a la(s) 4:59 PM)

Ahora que nos cuentan que han detectado una variante del Covid mucho más contagiosa procedente de EEUU, habrá que imponer más restricciones a China, es lo lógico.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (Sábado a la(s) 5:03 PM)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Vamos que, a este ritmo, hasta 2024 no llegan los rusos al Dniper.



Para un año de guerra, Kiev ha tenido que hacer 9 levas totales. ¿Tienen capacidad de hacer otras 9?


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 5:04 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Tregua para peleles.
> Los grupos de asalto Wagner PMC han liberado la aldea de Podgorodne, en la periferia noreste de Artemivsk. Celebrar la Navidad de forma madura.
> 
> 
> ...



Ojalá haya más treguas, se le está dando bien a los rusos 
Se están multiplicando las buenas noticias en estas últimas 24 horas.
Demasiado rápido todo...Ucrania está colapsando en la zona.


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 5:07 PM)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Para un año de guerra, Kiev ha tenido que hacer 9 levas totales. ¿Tienen capacidad de hacer otras 9?



pues las hacen en territorio baltico o polaco hasta completar otras nueve y si hace falta ya se vera quien es el siguiente


----------



## ignorante (Sábado a la(s) 5:09 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que no se te olviden los *100 millones de cristianos asesinados* por todo el planeta por el *comunismo*.



No se si lo dices en serio o es ironía. Pero lo de los 100 millones lo he visto varias veces en este hilo y al final me ha picado la curiosidad...

Hurgando, me he topado incluso con una revisión de que Stalin pudo haber sido no tan malo como se habla de él. A ver, malo fue, pero la historia real cuentan que fue algo más compleja y hay matices:









Todo lo que pensábamos sobre Stalin y su Gran Purga puede estar equivocado


Durante décadas, políticos e historiadores han resaltado el carácter personalista y psicopático del dictador. Sin embargo, un nuevo libro desvela otra parte de la historia




www.elconfidencial.com





Lo de los 100 millones (aparte que veo difícil de donde sacar tanta gente) parece que es una mamarrachada. Como lo es vincular comunismo a purgas. En la sexta ponen incluso una analogía con Jesucristo y la inquisición:









Los mil millones de muertos del cristianismo


"No se discute de historia con revisionistas. La historia está contada, lo de Cayetana Álvarez de Toledo es revisionismo y agit-prop".




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Guanotopía (Sábado a la(s) 5:12 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Ya se que era una fiesta de disfraces pero no es excusa.



Las cosas hay que verlas en el contexto, y una fiesta de disfraces de adolescentes es una fiesta de disfraces de adolescentes.


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 5:16 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Ya te digo que no va a entrar en la OTAN ni en la UE (esto último no va a ser culpa de Rusia)



es bastante complicado imaginar que rusia vuelva a conseguir la neutralidad de ucrania por las buenas despues de esta guerra. en el momento que rusia les de la espalda a la buchaca. la unica solucion a largo plazo es que se queden para siempre los rusos y que se perpetue el asunto por generaciones, eso e ir ganando territorio a ucrania cada cierto tiempo hasta que desaparezca casi al completo el estado ucraniano.
no le ha dado mas que quebraderos de cabeza a rusia la desintegracion del espacio sovietico, porque los estados unidos son un mal bicho. si les hubieran dejado tranquilitos, otro gallo hubiera cantado. pero no pueden. mira como cuando temio JFK que le ponian misiles nucleares en cuba, como se apresuro a darles una somanta de hostias a los cubanos.


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 5:17 PM)

ignorante dijo:


> No se si lo dices en serio o es ironía. Pero lo de los 100 millones lo he visto varias veces en este hilo y al final me ha picado la curiosidad...
> 
> Hurgando, me he topado incluso con una revisión de que Stalin pudo haber sido no tan malo como se habla de él. A ver, malo fue, pero la historia real cuentan que fue algo más compleja y hay matices:
> 
> ...



Si sacamos los muertos, se sacan todos, son mas de cien millones de cristianos exterminados por ir a misa o tener un pedazo de tierra.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (Sábado a la(s) 5:18 PM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> pues las hacen en territorio baltico o polaco hasta completar otras nueve y si hace falta ya se vera quien es el siguiente





vegahermosa dijo:


> pues las hacen en territorio baltico o polaco hasta completar otras nueve y si hace falta ya se vera quien es el siguiente



Eso implicaría meter a esos países en la guerra. 
No creo que los amos anglos hayan encontrado la manera de escalar el conflicto sin riesgo de que se les pueda ir de las manos y acabe afectando a la angloesfera.
Si fuera así, ya estábamos en guerra toda Europa.


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 5:21 PM)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Eso implicaría meter a esos países en la guerra.
> No creo que los amos anglos hayan encontrado la manera de escalar el conflicto sin riesgo de que se les pueda ir de las manos y acabe afectando a la angloesfera.
> Si fuera así, ya estábamos en guerra toda Europa.



son capaces hasta de enviar a los suyos como autoctonos balticos bien pagados, esa gente no tiene principios


----------



## El_Suave (Sábado a la(s) 5:27 PM)

jotace dijo:


> De chaval me flipaban las películas de aviadores de la primera guerra mundial.
> ¡Machacar ciclomotores iraníes con metralleta en picados manda!!



Te necesitamos Porco Rosso.


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 5:28 PM)

*Prigozhin sobre la esencia de la lucha por Artemivsk y la naturaleza de la lucha por la ciudad.*

_"Bakhmut es el punto central del Frente Oriental y un importante centro logístico. Y nuestra tarea allí es morir lo menos posible y destruir al enemigo lo más posible.
La especialidad de Bajmut es su singular capacidad defensiva histórica y geográfica, que incluye, en primer lugar, la división de la ciudad en varias partes mediante barreras de agua. En segundo lugar, los alrededores de Bakhmut son un complejo de asentamientos que crean un único sistema defensivo. El tercero es un paisaje único, barrancos y alturas, que son túneles naturales. Y la guinda del pastel: el sistema de minas Soledar y Bakhmut, en realidad la red de ciudades subterráneas. No sólo hay una acumulación de personas a una profundidad de 80-100 metros, sino que también se mueven tanques y BMP. Y los arsenales de armas están almacenados desde la Primera Guerra Mundial" _(c) Prigozhin









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Disidentpeasant (Sábado a la(s) 5:40 PM)

Iskra dijo:


> Y más limpieza. Mister Proper Suvorikin
> *El Ejército ruso destruye a más de 55 extremistas del batallón checheno jeque de Mansur en Donbás *(Kadyrov ya manifestó que iban a ir a por ellos!)
> Un ataque concentrado destruyó a más de 55 extremistas del batallón jeque Mansur en la localidad de Konstantínovka, ubicado en la República Popular de Donetsk, informaron desde el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
> 
> Un lanzacohetes múltiple Grad y dos Olja fueron destruidos cerca en las localidades Vodianoe y Ocherétino en Donetsk, así como un obús autopropulsado 2C1 Gvozdika y dos 2C3 Akatsia cerca de Guliái Pole, Pávlovka en la región de Zaporozhie y Velíkaya Novoselka, de Donetsk, añadieron desde el organismo castrense.



Pérdidas importantes. En combatientes expertos y en material sobre todo esas buenas piezas de artillería.


----------



## Egam (Sábado a la(s) 5:46 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Ya te digo que no va a entrar en la OTAN ni en la UE (esto último no va a ser culpa de Rusia)



Entre otras cosas, porque no va quedar en pie la UE


----------



## mazuste (Sábado a la(s) 5:50 PM)

Se ve que necesitan mucho cariño los caniches y payasos políticos de hoy, 
debiso a todo el desprecio que suscitan...El destacado caniche de la OTAN, 
nominado para el Premio Nobel de la Paz...
¿Qué tal?


t.me/ZandVchannel/46298 

*‍☠ El diputado noruego nomina al Secretario General de la OTAN para el Premio Nobel de la Paz 

“Stoltenberg merece un premio por su destacado trabajo como Secretario General de la OTAN
en un momento difícil”, escribió Tybring-Gjedde , enfatizando la importancia de que Stoltenberg 
brinde apoyo a Ucrania con armas de los países de la alianza.*


----------



## dabuti (Sábado a la(s) 5:51 PM)

*Informe actualizado sobre el progreso de la operación militar especial en el territorio de Ucrania*





07/01/2023



> *Los militares rusos cumplen el alto el fuego navideño y las fuerzas ucranianas perpetran decenas de ataques y pierden a 120 de sus efectivos*



*Moscú, 7 ene* La agrupación conjunta de tropas rusas en el área de la operación militar especial está comprometidos con el alto el fuego a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto desde las 12:00 hora de Moscú del 6 de enero, mientras el régimen de Kiev continuó sus bombardeos contra localidades y posiciones rusas.
En la dirección de Krasno-Limansky, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania realizaron 11 ataques con morteros contra posiciones rusas, mientras en las direcciones de Soledar, Avdeevsky y Maryinsky, el enemigo usó artillería 51 veces contra unidades de tropas rusas.
Las tropas ucranianas dispararon más de 60 proyectiles de gran calibre contra las zonas residenciales de la ciudad de Donetsk, y los lanzacohetes estadounidenses HIMARS alcanzaron el asentamiento de Makiivka en la República Popular de Donetsk.
En la región de Zaporozhie, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abrieron fuego de artillería 31 veces, y en las direcciones de Jersón y Krivoy Rog, los militares de Kiev dispararon 17 proyectiles de artillería, y todas las posiciones desde donde se llevó a cabo el bombardeo, fueron reprimidas por el fuego de respuesta de las tropas rusas.
A pesar del bombardeo ucraniano contra asentamientos y posiciones rusas, el grupo de tropas rusas continuó su cumplimiento al alto el fuego declarado hasta las 24:00 de hoy.
Por otro lado, más de 20 militares ucranianos fueron eliminados, un tanque, un lanzacohetes Grad y dos vehículos bélicos fueron destruidos al repeler un ataque de unidades de la Brigada Mecanizada 14 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Kupyansk.
Asimismo, un ataque de dos grupos de asalto de las brigadas de asalto aéreo 80 y 95 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue repelido en la dirección Krasno-Limansky, donde las pérdidas totales de estas unidades ascendieron a más de 30 efectivos, dos obuses D-20, un vehículo blindado de combate y una camioneta.
En la dirección de Donetsk, unos 70 militares ucranianos fueron neutralizados y un tanque, un automóvil, dos obuses D-30, un blindado de transporte de personal y dos camionetas fueron destruidas.
Los sistemas de defensa aérea destruyeron 4 vehículos aéreos no tripulados ucranianos e interceptaron cinco cohetes de los sistemas Uragan e HIMARS, y un misil anti-radar HARM de fabricación estadounidense.


----------



## Moderado (Sábado a la(s) 5:53 PM)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Para un año de guerra, Kiev ha tenido que hacer 9 levas totales. ¿Tienen capacidad de hacer otras 9?



Ya están movilizando menores y pronto comenzarán con mujeres, van a hacer como en el medievo y movilizar cualquier bípedo para mandarlo al frente.

Hay que recordar que cuando esta guerra acabe y el estercolero golpista de Kiev pierda el poder, va a haber una campaña de represalia contra todos los que han colaborado con los golpistas desde hace 8 años. Y estas represalias vendrán por parte de los propios ucranianos.



ignorante dijo:


> No se si lo dices en serio o es ironía. Pero lo de los 100 millones lo he visto varias veces en este hilo y al final me ha picado la curiosidad...
> 
> Hurgando, me he topado incluso con una revisión de que Stalin pudo haber sido no tan malo como se habla de él. A ver, malo fue, pero la historia real cuentan que fue algo más compleja y hay matices:
> 
> ...



Los 100 millones y los 750.000 de las purgas es una gilipollez inventada en la guerra fría para atacar al otro bloque. 

Es como el Holodomor, que se popularizo en Europa y EEUU en los 80, cuando los nazis ucranianos refugiados en Norteamérica comenzaron a promocionar esa milonga. O los muertos de Stalin, que solo con ver la evolución de la población se ve que es una patraña que no se sostiene por ningún lado.

Cualquiera que defienda esta narrativa solo hace el ridículo.


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 5:53 PM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) Si, claro, Rusia es una sociedad muy plural.
> 
> 2) Ok, es solo que me había parecido quejarte de la interpretación temporal que le dieron los rusos al Memorándum de Budapest.
> 
> ...



1) Vale, donde están esas personas que en Rusia, desde dentro están en contra de la guerra en Ucrania y desean una Rusia "occidentalizada"? Donde están?

2) Bueno, pero eso invalida entonces tu argumento de que "los acuerdos de Minsk se hicieron para ganar tiempo", puesto que hemos visto que los rusos han actuado igual con otros acuerdos

3) Los acuerdos de Minsk no mencionaban la independencia, sino una autonomía dentro de Ucrania, lo sé, pero es que vuelvo a lo mismo, si tan "prorusa" es la gente de esas zonas, como es que no se han rendido en masa, como es que Rusia tenga tan poca ayuda civil? Todos sabemos que eso es algo especialmente importante en este tipo de conflictos, no, no me pongas la excusa de supuestos "batallones nazis", ya que en las zonas ocupadas por Rusia no es algo que hayamos visto especialmente

4) De nuevo, no entiendes el punto, yo no entro en si es algo bueno o no, ya que son los ucranianos quienes han de decidir qué hacen y cómo quieren celebrar sus fiestas, faltaría más, pero son dos puntos importantes, primero, eso tampoco lo pueden decidir los rusos ni ninguna otra institución ajena a Ucrania y segundo, pedir una tregua por un día festivo que celebras TÚ MISMO es una gilipollez, es, de nuevo, el mensaje de que los ucranianos no pueden decidir nada por ellos, además, si quieres tregua realmente por navidad, hay una cosa muy sencilla, salir del país y ponerse a negociar, pero no parece que eso esté en los planes de los rusos, verdad?

6) Cítame qué han hecho desde el Kremlin para solucionar la situación, cítame, por favor, qué hicieron desde el mismo Kremlin para solucionar el separatismo de Chechenia, o es que ellos si pueden hacer lo que critican a Ucrania?


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 5:54 PM)

Amigos, romper el frente y romper las defensas enemigas en el área de Soledar no es lo mismo que tomar el control de la ciudad y limpiarla. Se lograron serios éxitos en esta zona y el enemigo recibió un golpe en el cuello, pero aún es demasiado pronto para hablar de un control total sobre la ciudad.

@NeoficialniyBeZsonoV


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 5:55 PM)

La apertura de un nuevo cementerio (los antiguos ya están llenos) para el personal de la 17ª Brigada y el 93º Equipo de Combate de Brigada en Kryvyi Rih. Como es fácil de ver, están tomando con reserva, se necesitará espacio.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (Sábado a la(s) 5:56 PM)

*Ejercito ucraniano podría abandonar localidad de Soledar en Donetsk.









Ejercito ucraniano podría abandonar localidad de Soledar en Donetsk - Prensa Latina


Moscú, 7 ene (Prensa Latina) Las unidades del ejército de Ucrania estarían próximas a abandonar la ciudad de Soledar en la región de Donetsk, informó hoy el asesor del ministro del interior de la república popular de Lugansk Vitali Kiseliov.




www.prensa-latina.cu




*


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 5:57 PM)

Moderado dijo:


> Ya están movilizando menores y pronto comenzarán con mujeres, van a hacer como en el medievo y movilizar cualquier bípedo para mandarlo al frente.
> 
> Hay que recordar que cuando esta guerra acabe y el estercolero golpista de Kiev pierda el poder, va a haber una campaña de represalia contra todos los que han colaborado con los golpistas desde hace 8 años. Y estas represalias vendrán por parte de los propios ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Joder, sois incoherentes hasta decir basta, por un lado llorais como niñas para que un estado fuerte se haga cargo de todas las cosas, por otro, cuando eso ocurre, no os dais cuenta de que, al hacerlo, precisamente son esas las consecuencias, por supuesto que hubo hambrunas, al tratar de controlar la economía, lo lógico es que te cargues de desnutrición a medio país, ya que lo que estás haciendo es ahuyentar el crecimiento
Si es que sois vosotros mismos los que os quejáis del "crecimiento", qué mejor prueba de eso?


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 5:58 PM)

El ejército ruso asalta Artemivsk, Soledar y Marinka y avanza hacia Liman y Avdeevka - _Estado Mayor de las AFU_

▪ La ofensiva principal del ejército ruso está en la dirección de Artemivsk (Bajmutsk).
▪ También ataca cerca de Bilohivka, Dibrova, Stelmakhivka y Makiivka en la RNL, cerca de Ozaryanivka, Soledar, Krasnaya Hora, Podhorodnyi, Bakhmut, Kleshcheivka, Soli, Pervomayske, Marinka y Pobeda en la RPD.
▪ Sol es una estación al noroeste de Soledar y al sur de Krasnopolye.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Zelenskyy impuso sanciones del NSDC contra personalidades de la cultura rusa y ucraniana, con 119 nombres en la lista.

Entre los sancionados figuran la presentadora de televisión Zhanna Badoeva, el futbolista Anatoliy Tymoschuk, el rapero Basta (Vasily Vakulenko), los artistas Irina Allegrova, Dmitriy Bilan, Mikhail Galustyan, Larisa Dolina, Filipp Kirkorov, Sergey Lazarev, el propagandista Dmitriy Kiselev, el cómico Yevhen Petrosyan y otros.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Egam dijo:


> Entre otras cosas, porque no va quedar en pie la UE



Pero no nos íbamos a congelar?


----------



## Eslacaña (Sábado a la(s) 6:02 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Voy a citar unas anécdotas personales con los rusos, igual fue mal suerte. Pero intuyo que hay una ambiente de enfado y crispación contra todo lo occidental, muy evidente y hasta con malas formas en muchos casos. La frustracion por la perdida de la URSS donde le trataban de tú a tú a USA y la propaganda constante que les rodea han tenido que ser claves.
> 
> 1/ Aparecen por la fabrica dos informáticos rusos, para compatibilizar los sistema de la corporación, eran de una empresa asociada. Pues bien, trato casi nulo con la gente, lo imprescindible. El día del desfile en la Plaza Roja estuvieron todo el día conectados viéndolo en directo.
> 
> ...



Pues cuanto trates en el trabajo con nórdicos con esa puta cara de condescendencia y seres de la luz, que se creen por ser del sur ya no tienes pajolera idea y te están haciendo un favor te entran ganas hasta de arrearle. 
Van por la vida que parece que inventaron la rueda y luego se lían hasta con el Word.


----------



## Eslacaña (Sábado a la(s) 6:04 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> El presidente de la Duma de Rusia amenaza con confiscar bienes y propiedades
> de Alemania, si esta última congela activos rusos para transferirlos a Ucrania.
> 
> https://bit.ly/3GHhIE6



No sé yo si tendrán mucho que confiscar. Salvo las fábricas que dejarían en Rusia los alemanes.


----------



## ignorante (Sábado a la(s) 6:07 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si sacamos los muertos, se sacan todos, son mas de cien millones de cristianos exterminados por ir a misa o tener un pedazo de tierra.



Eso creo que es lo que rebatian en La Sexta. El libro origen de esa información ha sido criticado por inflar las cifras. Por otro lado, según su resumen en la Wikipedia, 60 millones de supuestos fallecidos de entre los 100 que apunta son chinos (¿cristianos en China?). Sería como acusar al Holodomor de antiucraniano, cuando también murieron muchísimos rusos.

_<<La refutación de los argumentos chuscos del libelo 'El libro negro del comunismo' ya fue expuesta por Gilles Perrault, Jean Ziegler y muchos otros autores en 'El libro negro del capitalismo', y también por *Daniel Bensaïd.* Así que si alguien tiene interés en conocer los hechos que desmontan el texto de cabecera de la cuñadía patria que se compre el libro o lea a Bensaïd. Además, si quiere conocer la realidad de las purgas estalinistas sin elevar el número de muertes a fantasía pueden leer la magnífica obra de Arch Getty y Oleg Naumov 'The Road to Terror: Stalin and the Self-Destruction of the Bolsheviks', 1932-1939, que explica de manera detallada y rigurosa las matanzas y la represión en la época más negra de Stalin. Por cierto, la inmensa mayoría de las víctimas fueron comunistas y marxistas.>>_


----------



## Moderado (Sábado a la(s) 6:07 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Joder, sois incoherentes hasta decir basta, por un lado llorais como niñas para que un estado fuerte se haga cargo de todas las cosas, por otro, cuando eso ocurre, no os dais cuenta de que, al hacerlo, precisamente son esas las consecuencias, por supuesto que hubo hambrunas, al tratar de controlar la economía, lo lógico es que te cargues de desnutrición a medio país, ya que lo que estás haciendo es ahuyentar el crecimiento
> Si es que sois vosotros mismos los que os quejáis del "crecimiento", qué mejor prueba de eso?



Ignorante geopolítico y retrasado liberal, si es que eres un estereotipo andante. Para colmo me vienes con el decrecimiento cuando en su momento hable contra eso mismo en este hilo.

Teniendo en cuenta que ignoraste la mitad de lo que escribí para repetir tus mantras, no me voy a molestar esta vez en discutir contigo. 

Solo volveré a colgar este vídeo que ignoraste totalmente en su momento (conscientemente, no tengo duda de ello).


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 6:08 PM)

* Secretario General de la OTAN: la creciente cooperación entre Rusia y China amenaza el orden mundial establecido por los países occidentales*

"Lo que tienen en común es que quieren un orden mundial diferente. El hecho es que no comparten nuestros valores e intentan promover intereses que violan nuestra creencia en la libertad y la democracia", declaró Stoltenberg en una conferencia en Noruega.

No, ahora que lo pienso, ¡qué arrogancia! 

El secretario general de la OTAN: La creciente cooperación entre Rusia y China amenaza el orden mundial establecido por los países occidentales

"Les une el hecho de que quieren un orden mundial diferente. El hecho es que no comparten nuestros valores e intentan defender intereses que violan nuestra fe en la libertad y la democracia", declaró Stoltenberg en una conferencia en Noruega.

¿Cómo se atreven? 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 6:08 PM)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Pues cuanto trates en el trabajo con nórdicos con esa puta cara de condescendencia y seres de la luz, que se creen por ser del sur ya no tienes pajolera idea y te están haciendo un favor te entran ganas hasta de arrearle.
> Van por la vida que parece que inventaron la rueda y luego se lían hasta con el Word.



como no puede ser de otro modo, a mas dinero mas sobraos.


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Harman dijo:


> * Secretario General de la OTAN: la creciente cooperación entre Rusia y China amenaza el orden mundial establecido por los países occidentales*
> 
> "Lo que tienen en común es que quieren un orden mundial diferente. El hecho es que no comparten nuestros valores e intentan promover intereses que violan nuestra creencia en la libertad y la democracia", declaró Stoltenberg en una conferencia en Noruega.
> 
> ...



y lo mas divertido es verles como no pueden hacer nada para frenarlo.


----------



## clapham5 (Sábado a la(s) 6:20 PM)

SHABBAT SHALOM
Parece que la visita ( cuantica ) del clapham a Moscu , capital unica e indivisible de Rusia ha dado sus frutos .
Desde que el clapham regreso de la madre Rossiya las cosas le estan llendo mejor al Zar Vladimirovich I y al glorioso ejercito rojo lo cual es en si mismo un oximoron pero eso es irrelevante y da para un hilo completo .
El clapham cada dia que pasa esta mas convencido de que todo el mundo , si , si ...tu tambien que estas leyendo este post es excepcional . Todo el mundo es excepcional en algo . Lo malo es que la inmensa mayoria de la gente no sabe cual es su excepcionalidad ...
Y es que el exito no depende del objetivo , sino del sistema para alcanzar el objetivo .
Se ha dicho alguna vez que montar un negocio ( o iniciar una guerra ) es como tener un hijo .
Al principio , la idea ...analizas pros y contras hasta que te decides y echas el polvo , cruzas la frontera o consigues el NIF en Hacienda
Esa es la parte facil . La parte mas dificil es transitar por lo que se concoce como el " Valle de la Decepcion "
Empiezas " algo " y a medida que pasan los dias , las semanas , los meses te sientes " estancado " . El progreso es tan , tan lento que te desesperas y dudas si haz hecho lo correcto ...una pausa pal buchito de cafe sin azucar ( se acabo ayer )
El progreso es insignificante . Miras el vientre de tu churri y nada , no crece ...
Miras el mapa de chichetas en tu oficina con vistas a la Plaza Roja y solo hay una nueva : Soledar .
Te sientes frustrado y te preguntas por que caraxo te metistes en este fregao . Con lo feliz que eras tu tragando lefa como empleado o mirando desde la ventana como tu enemigo ( la OTAN ) instalaba los misiles en tu patio trasero
Es la perseverancia , estupido . El que ha tenido un negocio sabe que al principio los resultados son imperceptibles , de apenas el 1 %
Sin embargo , gracias al interes compuesto el logro aumenta exponencialmente ...
Si mejoras 1 % cadadia altermino de un ano ( 365 dias ) eres un 37 % mejor . Y todo porque la mejora crece exponencialmente
Se critica mucho al Zar Vladimirovich I por su " inaccion " pero siendo un " INTJ " es probable que su estrategia sea la correcta
A diferencia del clapham , que es ISTJ , el Zar es mas intuitivo que observador . El clapham necesita datos y hechos para hacerse una idea de lasituacion . El Zar analiza la situacion holisticamente . Es menos preciso pero permite un mayor rango de opciones
Nadie ( ni el padre , ni el hijo ni el espiritu santo ) sabe que quiere el Zar . Pero se asume que su prioridad # 1 sea la estabilidad de su regimen y de Rusia . Si eso viene acompanado de una ganancia territorial bienvenidasea , pero no es el proposito ...
El problema es que para garantizar laseguridad de Rusia , Putin debe eliminar la amenaza y esto pasa inevitablemente por dos ocpiones
a ) un tratado de Paz con Ucrania b ) la desaparicion de Ucrania . Que prefiere el Zar ? La primera opcion
Ello explica que haya planteado una estrategia de combate basada en la agregacion de ganancias marginales , imperceptibles si se analizan individualmente pero tremendamente efectivas en su conjunto . El objetivo es mejorar el avance ruso un 1% ...
Esta mejora puede ser tangible ( km2 de territorio ganado ) o intangible ( # de militares y material belico ukro destruido )
Hay que ser pacientes ...y tener fe en El Zar Vladimirovich I
La toma de Soledar tal vez sea el inicio de una aceleracion del crecimiento exponencial del progreso ruso . Si esto es cierto , el avance sera cadadias mas rapido , tan rapido que no habra tiempo para comentar los exitos rusos ...
Y aqui surge una pregunta . Que hara Rusia cuando la resistencia ucraniana colapse ? 
Llegara hasta el Dnieper o llegara hasta Kiev ?


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 6:21 PM)

Residente de TGK en Ucrania:

⚡#Información privilegiada
Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que el Estado Mayor se vio obligado a posponer la contraofensiva debido a la situación en Bakhmut y Soledar. Zaluzhny se ve obligado a transferir reservas y equipos para mantener las ciudades, que se han convertido en un símbolo de la resistencia del ejército ruso en Occidente.

***

El ejército ruso está asaltando Artemovsk, Soledar y Maryinka, avanzando hacia Liman, Avdeevka, - el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habló sobre las acciones activas de nuestras tropas

▪La principal ofensiva del ejército ruso está en la dirección de Artyomovsk (Bakhmut).
▪Las Fuerzas Armadas de RF también están atacando en el área de Belogorovka, Dibrova, Stelmakhovka y Makeevka en la LPR, cerca de Ozaryanovka, Soledar, Krasnaya Gora, Podgorodny, Bakhmut, Klescheevka, Salt, Pervomaisky, Marinka y Pobeda en la RPD.
▪Sol es una estación al noroeste de Soledar y al sur de Krasnopolye.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (Sábado a la(s) 6:25 PM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> es bastante complicado imaginar que rusia vuelva a conseguir la neutralidad de ucrania por las buenas despues de esta guerra. en el momento que rusia les de la espalda a la buchaca. la unica solucion a largo plazo es que se queden para siempre los rusos y que se perpetue el asunto por generaciones, eso e ir ganando territorio a ucrania cada cierto tiempo hasta que desaparezca casi al completo el estado ucraniano.
> no le ha dado mas que quebraderos de cabeza a rusia la desintegracion del espacio sovietico, porque los estados unidos son un mal bicho. si les hubieran dejado tranquilitos, otro gallo hubiera cantado. pero no pueden. mira como cuando temio JFK que le ponian misiles nucleares en cuba, como se apresuro a darles una somanta de hostias a los cubanos.



A ver qué queda de ucrania después del conflicto. Lo mismo se queda en leopolis y aledaños


----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 6:27 PM)

Moderado dijo:


> Ya están movilizando menores y pronto comenzarán con mujeres, van a hacer como en el medievo y movilizar cualquier bípedo para mandarlo al frente.
> 
> Hay que recordar que cuando esta guerra acabe y el estercolero golpista de Kiev pierda el poder, va a haber una campaña de represalia contra todos los que han colaborado con los golpistas desde hace 8 años. Y estas represalias vendrán por parte de los propios ucranianos.
> 
> ...










Mejor libro de historia 2019. "La hambruna roja", inducida por Stalin en Ucrania.


Lo acabo de leer y es terrible. Ver cómo les van quitando poco a poco todo lo que tenían en las granjas para obligarles a colectivizarse. Primero la vaca que podían tener, luego el grano, luego las las hortalizas de las huertas. Cientos de miles o millones de niños y mayores pasando un hambre...




www.burbuja.info






"
Es terrible. Ver cómo les van quitando poco a poco todo lo que tenían en las granjas para obligarles a colectivizarse. Primero la vaca que podían tener, luego el grano, luego las las hortalizas de las huertas. Cientos de miles o millones de niños y mayores pasando un hambre atroz que les volvía locos. Vientres hinchados como los de Biafra, niños vagando por las calles peleándose por cualquier resto de comida. Pone los pelos de punta. Murieron entre 3 y 4 millos en Ucrania.

Cuando hacia 1937 se hizo el censo de Rusia, Ucrania y el resto de países a Stalin le faltaban 7 / 8 millones de los 170 millones que pensaba tener. La solución fue fusilar a los directores y responsables del censo.

Mejor libro de Historia 2019: 'Hambruna roja', de Anne Applebaum


----------



## rejon (Sábado a la(s) 6:29 PM)

*Soledar bajo el control de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania,* - Comité Adjunto de la Rada Suprema de Seguridad Nacional, Defensa e Inteligencia Yuriy Mysyagin

Anteriormente, los rusos dispersaron falsificaciones de que, supuestamente, la ciudad fue capturada por los "wagneritas".


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 6:36 PM)

Un gasoducto principal fue volado cerca de Lutuhyno, en la RNL. Los equipos de reparación han empezado a subsanar las consecuencias de la explosión.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 6:37 PM)

El Líder Supremo de Irán: "Si Jesús estuviera hoy entre nosotros, hablaría contra Estados Unidos y el régimen sionista.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Mabuse (Sábado a la(s) 6:37 PM)

Loignorito dijo:


> Volvemos a lo mismo ¿qué entendemos como filosofía? literalmente es el amor a la sabiduría. Pero aquí algunos comenzaron a imponer reglas fijas que excluían perspectivas aceptadas desde siempre. Para mi eso fue un retroceso y no un perfeccionamiento del concepto.



La filosofía griega se autoimpone esas restricciones, como distinguir la física de la metafísica, o impedir la autodefinición para poder buscar con mayor precisión la sabiduría. Y encontrar preguntas más clarificadoras. Es por ello que la ciencia nace en Italia siglos después, cuando otras civilizaciones y países, con una historia de estudio matemático mucho más larga no llegan a ninguna conclusión ni respuesta. Famosa es la historia de los jesuitas y los astrónomos de la corte imperial china.

Esa es la diferencia, el uso exclusivo y metódico de la razón al margen de cualquier otra consideración, para alcanzar preguntas precisas que ayuden a encontrar la verdad, sabiendo de partida que sólo es un camino, una herramienta y que las conclusiones son sólo válidas si se pueden demostrar. Lo que empuja a repasarlas, depurarlas, encontrar errores y solucionarlos constantemente. Las otras disciplinas de pensamiento, que por simpatía se denominan filosofías, no tienen esta característica, son autoconclusivas y por ello limitadas e incapaces de evolución.

Hay quienes dicen que la filosofía está muerta y se centran en sus hijos, pero sin filosofía jamás podrían usar los infinitos como herramientas ¿O acaso no es filosofía pura lo que hizo Frege con las matemáticas? Sin su estudio sobre el lenguaje y las reglas de las matemáticas, algo tan complejo como el cálculo y el trabajo con los conuntos sería imposible de comunicar eficientemente, Turing no podría haber desarrollado su máquina porque ni siquiera se habrían planteado las preguntas adecuadas, otro artilugio filosófico surgido de la razón estricta y regulada que permite que nos comuniquemos en este floro. Eso es lo que hace de la filosofía grecolatina única y tan poderosa, que es mucho más que un conjunto de reglas, es una forma de poder plantearse preguntas correctas constantemente, y preguntar infinitamente sobre no sólo las respuestas, sino las propias preguntas depurando en cada paso la forma de hacerlo y evolucionando sin fin.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Sábado a la(s) 6:40 PM)

pepinox dijo:


> Los Chechenos demostraron ser las mejores tropas de asalto urbano del mundo. Mariupol fue testigo.
> 
> Y el Grupo Wagner está demostrando ser la mejor infantería de avance sobre fortificaciones enemigas en campo abierto. Uno de los secretos del Grupo Wagner es que no toma prisioneros; otro, que sólo tienen permitida la retirada los heridos. Cosas que tropas de un ejército regular nunca harían, por brutales y excesivas, las hace el Grupo Wagner sin que se les caigan los anillos.



Por favor, no inventemos o desinformemos con cosas como esas. Wagner si hace prisioneros y respeta la vida de los soldados que se rinden.



Por supuesto habrán habido casos en que esto no ocurra, en las guerras siempre pasa en todos los bandos, hay gente desequilibrada con armas que puede actuar por su cuenta.

Pero esto hay que denunciarlo, no aplaudirlo sea el bando que sea. Lo que si se esta viendo es la situación opuesta a la que indicas, las tropas al servicio de Rusia tienen la orden de respetar la vida de las tropas Ucranianas que se rindan y justamente los Ucranianos son los que están cometiendo múltiples atrocidades


----------



## Moderado (Sábado a la(s) 6:42 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Mejor libro de historia 2019. "La hambruna roja", inducida por Stalin en Ucrania.
> 
> 
> Lo acabo de leer y es terrible. Ver cómo les van quitando poco a poco todo lo que tenían en las granjas para obligarles a colectivizarse. Primero la vaca que podían tener, luego el grano, luego las las hortalizas de las huertas. Cientos de miles o millones de niños y mayores pasando un hambre...
> ...



Anne Applebaum, su marido es Radosław Sikorski, antiguo ministro de defensa polaco, este tipo.







De verdad, las fuentes que tomáis algunos es de chiste, pero de anténtica risa.

O sea, me traes el libro de una payasa cercana al partido republicano de EEUU. Esta payasa es una simpatizante de Bush y contraria a Trump y el Brexit. Su último libro habla del peligro de los populismos y la necesidad de defender la democracia.

La hambruna en Ucrania sucede porque los los Kulaks acapararon la comida como represalia por la colectivización. El resto es, simplemente, mentira.


----------



## vil. (Sábado a la(s) 6:50 PM)

kraker dijo:


> A Alemania la OTAN le está haciendo muchísimo daño, lo primero que literalmente está ocupada por bases militares de EEUU, la segundo que si no fuese por la OTAN Alemania sería quién mandaría el toda la UE



Diferencia entre Alemania y Francia:

Portaaviones nuclear.


----------



## EGO (Sábado a la(s) 6:54 PM)

rejon dijo:


> *Soledar bajo el control de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Ucrania,* - Comité Adjunto de la Rada Suprema de Seguridad Nacional, Defensa e Inteligencia Yuriy Mysyagin
> 
> Anteriormente, los rusos dispersaron falsificaciones de que, supuestamente, la ciudad fue capturada por los "wagneritas".



Llevan 6 meses asi.No se ni para que discutimos con los mamarrachos que cada 2 horas anuncian la caida de Bajmut o Soledar.


----------



## rejon (Sábado a la(s) 6:56 PM)

Lss protestas en Rusia llegarán cuando la guerra les afecte al bolsillo en plan serio, corralitos bancarios o perdida de ayudas estatales. Una nueva movilización no supondrá mayor drama porque para una buena parte de la sociedad es lo que toca, si la patria te llama, te guste o no tienes que ir


----------



## Harman (Sábado a la(s) 7:02 PM)

El MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea fue derribado y el SAU que bombardeaba Donbass destruido - Sablin
Lo cuenta el vicepresidente de la Hermandad de Combate y diputado Dmitriy Sablin, que fue al frente como miembro de la Cascada BARS:
▪ "A quienes estropean la alegría navideña de la gente pacífica, les respondemos con dureza. Hoy hemos descubierto una SAU que estaba bombardeando Donetsk. Destruido con un Lancet.
▪ Cerca de Kurakhovo, un SAM ucraniano Osa derribó su propio MiG-29, ucraniano. Sólo tuvimos una pequeña participación. El castigo de Dios a los que profanan la Navidad. Trabajó junto con OBTF Kaskad.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 7:03 PM)

Harman dijo:


> El Líder Supremo de Irán: "Si Jesús estuviera hoy entre nosotros, hablaría contra Estados Unidos y el régimen sionista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se me hace raro que un mahometano hable con tanta certeza


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Sábado a la(s) 7:03 PM)

Kron II dijo:


> Fijaros que barbaridad: los M113 y los M2 Bradley deberían ir en una segunda línea, protegidos por los tanques principales de batalla, que los pocos que le resten a Ucrania tienen un blindaje no demasiado más resistente que el de los M2. Mi impresión es que los van a lanzar a pecho descubierto contra la línea de contacto de Rusia.
> 
> Los RIM-7, son defensa antiaérea de corto alcance (19 Km) de mediados de los 70s, por lo que los van a machacar de múltiples formas, y no es eficiente ni contra misiles de crucero o balísticos, ni contra drones.
> 
> Cada vez entiendo menos que pretende EE.UU., sino es alargar el conflicto todo lo posible y ahorrarse costes de mantenimiento de material obsoleto...



Interesante hilo donde Charly015 lo explica todo.


----------



## vladimirovich (Sábado a la(s) 7:06 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1) Vale, donde están esas personas que en Rusia, desde dentro están en contra de la guerra en Ucrania y desean una Rusia "occidentalizada"? Donde están?
> 
> 2) Bueno, pero eso invalida entonces tu argumento de que "los acuerdos de Minsk se hicieron para ganar tiempo", puesto que hemos visto que los rusos han actuado igual con otros acuerdos
> 
> ...



1) Disculpame, pero a veces tu discurso imperialista y colonialista me deja un poco conmocionado, que relación hay entre estar en contra de la guerra y "occidentalizarse?, no occidentalizarse es algo malo "per se"?, hay que occidentalizar a todo el planeta?, y si se resisten, que les hacemos?.

2) Invalida tu argumento contra Minks, los rusos se sentaron y firmaron de buena fe, solo el cambio de la situación por la otra parte indujo a su modificación, occidente ya ha reconocido que los que se sentaron en Minks lo hicieron de mala fe, no para buscar acuerdos sino para ganar tiempo para preparar la guerra.

3) La gente del Donbass no se ha rendido al ejército ruso, la gente del Donbass lleva 8 años combatiendo al ejército ucraniano en las milicias de la DPR y LNR, no te has enterado tampoco de esto?.

4) Las treguas navideñas (o de otro tipo) en las guerras se han producido muchas veces, y siempre han sido vistas como algo positivo ciertamente si el ejército ucraniano se hubiese retirado del Donbass y aceptado la tregua lo hubiesen bordado..

6) Insinúas que las intenciones de Kiev en el Donbass son las de los rusos en Chechenia en los 90?, pero no decías que los nacionalistas ucranianos querían esas regiones para repartir amor?.
Que ha hecho el Kremlin con los chechenos?...comprarlos...asi de facil...y darles toda la autonomía para sus asuntos..solución bastante imaginativa y exitosa por cierto, quizás Kiev debería haber intentado lo mismo en Donbass y meterse el discurso ukronazi de cagacorrales del Volnya por el orto, 8 años se les ha dado para ello, ya es tarde.


----------



## Praktica (Sábado a la(s) 7:07 PM)

*El embajador de Ucrania en Londres admite graves pérdidas de personal en las FAU*
https://topwar.ru/208248-posol-ukrainy-v-londone-priznal-sereznye-poteri-vsu-v-zhivoj-sile.html
Hoy, 17:07
tr dee

El *embajador de Ucrania en Londres,* Vadym Pristayko, declaró en una entrevista a la revista estadounidense Newsweek que, pese al s*ecretismo de Kiev sobre las cifras exactas de pérdidas*, éstas son extremadamente elevadas.

‘*Estamos perdiendo gente a diestro y siniestro. Al mismo tiempo, no hacemos público cuántos de ellos son militares y cuántos civiles, pero las pérdidas de personal de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas son muy graves’*, subrayó.

Al mismo tiempo, el propio *Prystayko insta a Occidente a una mayor escalada*. Según el jefe de la misión diplomática ucraniana, los combates en Ucrania son una oportunidad única para que Occidente ‘trate’ con Rusia:

‘No hay muchos países en nuestro mundo que puedan permitirse sacrificar tantas vidas, territorios y décadas de desarrollo para derrotar a un agresor. Comprendo muy bien el problema que puede plantear el hecho de que Rusia disponga de un arsenal nuclear. Sólo tienen que apretar un botón y todo el planeta quedaría destruido en un instante. Al mismo tiempo, incluso estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice *Elon Musk *y le preocupa tanto. Esto es exactamente a lo que nos enfrentaremos, si no ahora, más adelante. Además, no tiene sentido mantener conversaciones de paz con Rusia porque intentarán por todos los medios mantener el control sobre las tierras incautadas’.

*En este caso, Prystayko, siguiendo el juego de USA, decidió ‘asustar’ a Occidente diciéndole que Rusia pretende restaurar la multipolaridad en el mundo.*

Cabe señalar que, *anteriormente el ministro de Defensa ucraniano Reznikov hizo una declaración en la que afirmaba que la participación de las FAU en el enfrentamiento con Rusia ‘se ajustaba a la estrategia de la OTAN’.*

Alexander Egorenkov

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Durante la noche, el enemigo intentó sin éxito reconquistar el centro de Soledar a las tropas rusas.*
Hoy, 12:15 a.m.
https://topwar.ru/208234-v-nochnoe-...-otbit-centr-soledara-u-rossijskih-vojsk.html
tr de

De Soledar llega información sobre combates en los límites de la ciudad. Recordemos que el día anterior *las unidades rusas lograron desalojar al enemigo de la parte central de esta ciudad, que forma parte de un nodo defensivo de importancia estratégica vital para las AFU.

Hoy se supo que el enemigo intentó contraatacar en Soledar, tratando de hacer retroceder a nuestras tropas hasta la calle Dachnaya, en el este de la ciudad, así como al sur de la vía férrea. Al mismo tiempo, las AFU y los mercenarios extranjeros actuaron en pequeños grupos que incluían necesariamente un lanzagranadas y un ametrallador. Al mismo tiempo, el enemigo dispersó francotiradores,* incluidas mujeres, por el centro, el norte y el sur de Soledar, según informaron nuestros combatientes desde el lugar de los hechos.

*Durante la noche hubo intentos por parte del enemigo de retomar el centro de Soledar de nuestras tropas. Todas resultaron infructuosos. Como resultado, tras sufrir pérdidas, las FAU volvieron a concentrarse en la defensa de la parte occidental de la ciudad, tratando de mantener bajo su control las carreteras a Seversk y Slaviansk.* El enemigo *sabe que si pierde el control de estas carreteras, la agrupación de Soledar quedará casi completamente aislada* de los suministros. Los intentos de las FAU de contraatacar en Soledar continuarán hoy y durante el día.

La temperatura actual en Soledar ronda los -11 grados centígrados. Para la noche del 8 de enero se esperan -15-16.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

coment foristas fuente:

Sergio_7 Hoy, 12:19
+20
_Durante la noche hubo varios intentos por parte del enemigo de reconquistar el centro de Soledar a nuestras tropas. Sin embargo, todos resultaron ser un fracaso. Como resultado, tras sufrir pérdidas, las AFU volvieron a concentrarse en la defensa de la parte occidental de la ciudad, tratando de mantener bajo su control las carreteras a Seversk y Slavyansk._​¡Rezamos por nuestros chicos! ¡Cuídense!

Terenin Hoy, 12:30
+5
En verano declaramos un punto liberado después de haber rechazado, tras capturarlo, dos o tres contraataques enemigos.

Leshak Hoy, 12:23
+8
Aguantarán y echarán a la inmundicia de la ciudad. Buena suerte a los luchadores. ¡Creemos en la victoria!

tralflot1832 Hoy, 12:29 a.m.
+3
Esta mañana, Prigozhin: Wagner se encuentra en la zona de las minas de sal 1-3, que están en el centro de Soledar. Si las FAU entraron en las minas, ¿cómo pueden ser expulsadas?

pyagomail.ru Hoy, 12:33 am.
+13
Cita: tralflot1832.
¿Cómo pueden ser evacuados de allí? ¿Para qué? Cortas la corriente para que los ascensores no funcionen y déjalos ahí para siempre.

Nikolaevich I Hoy, 13:37
+2
Cita: pyagomail.ru
‘Cortar la electricidad para que los ascensores no funcionen, y dejarlos ahí para siempre’. Puede haber "salidas" redundantes que no conozca la inteligencia rusa.

Alexander Salenko Hoy, 13:38
+3
Yo quería contestar en una línea parecida, pero en otras palabras, cerrarlas de una puñetera vez y abrirlas para Semana Santa.

Orange-Bigg Hoy, 12:34 am.
+4
Cita: tralflot1832
Esta mañana, Prigozhin: Wagner en la zona de las minas de sal 1-3, que están en el centro de Soledar. Si las AFU entraron en las minas, ¿cómo sacarlas de allí con humo? Nadie querrá repetir el destino de los de Azovstal, sobre todo porque no son militares de élite de Azov y nadie se preocupará mucho por ellos.


----------



## Simo Hayha (Sábado a la(s) 7:08 PM)

En este hilo se debe dar una de las mayores concentraciones de bobos de baba de nuestro país. Los filocochinos todo exaltados porque el "segundo mejor ejército del mundo", tras 10 meses de guerra, 100k muertos y un ridículo histórico, habría podido avanzar unos cientos de metros en las afueras de un pueblo que lleva meses asediando.

Todo ello mientras los aliados anuncian el envío de cientos de tanques, equipos antiaéreos avanzados y miles de toneladas de armamento.


----------



## rejon (Sábado a la(s) 7:08 PM)

Lo que tiene que hacer Rusia es retirarse de Ucrania de inmediato, ya ha muerto demasiada gente en una guerra que el hijoPutin no puede ganar.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 7:12 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> A ver qué queda de ucrania después del conflicto. Lo mismo se queda en leopolis y aledaños



Así debería ser.


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 7:14 PM)

Moderado dijo:


> Ignorante geopolítico y retrasado liberal, si es que eres un estereotipo andante. Para colmo me vienes con el decrecimiento cuando en su momento hable contra eso mismo en este hilo.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que ignoraste la mitad de lo que escribí para repetir tus mantras, no me voy a molestar esta vez en discutir contigo.
> 
> Solo volveré a colgar este vídeo que ignoraste totalmente en su momento (conscientemente, no tengo duda de ello).






Moderado dijo:


> Ignorante geopolítico y retrasado liberal, si es que eres un estereotipo andante. Para colmo me vienes con el decrecimiento cuando en su momento hable contra eso mismo en este hilo.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que ignoraste la mitad de lo que escribí para repetir tus mantras, no me voy a molestar esta vez en discutir contigo.
> 
> Solo volveré a colgar este vídeo que ignoraste totalmente en su momento (conscientemente, no tengo duda de ello).



A mi qué me cuentas sobre lo demás, yo sólo quería recalcar vuestra incoherencia al pedir más estado o, peor aún, que el "modelo de estado" que os ponga sea el comunismo, que terminó en desastre SIEMPRE
A partir de ahí es cuando vienen vuestras lágrimas una y otra vez culpando al resto de vuestra ignorancia
Por cierto, qué atrevida es....


----------



## Alvin Red (Sábado a la(s) 7:18 PM)

Veo que los rusos han hecho lo que es de manual, redoblar las defensas en caso de tregua, por si el enemigo aprovechándose se le ocurre atacar para cogerlos por sorpresa. Cosa que han hecho los ucranianos y se han encontrado con la sorpresa, los rusos solo han aprovechado la desbandada para avanzar, los ucranianos han caído en su propia trampa.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Sábado a la(s) 7:19 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los idiomas no se imponen, la gente habla el que le es mas util, que suele ser el idioma oficial, ni el euskera fue oficial en el reino de Navarra, ni el catalan fue oficial en el reino de Aragon, quien quiera hablar todas las lenguas regionales, puede estudiarlas libremente, el estado no lo impide, las inmersiones linguisticas siempre fracasan, tenemos el ejemplo catalan muy reciente.
> 
> PD- En los inicios del reino de Castilla, se hablaban dos idiomas; el euskera y el latin vulgar, cada lengua se repartia entre el 50% de la poblacion de castellanos, de esas dos lenguas surgio el idioma castellano, que derivo despues en el español actual, esa es la realidad que quereis cambiar.



El euskera no existe payaso


----------



## rejon (Sábado a la(s) 7:20 PM)

En mi opinión, esta guerra es la guerra del hijo Putin, y su clase dirigente, contra Ucrania, por motivos "personales", pero también contra su propio pueblo, o por lo menos contra la parte del pueblo ruso más joven que representa la nueva generación, esos jóvenes a los que el hijoPutin envía a Ucrania como carne de cañón. 

Nada de todo esto tiene sentido.


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 7:21 PM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) Disculpame, pero a veces tu discurso imperialista y colonialista me deja un poco conmocionado, que relación hay entre estar en contra de la guerra y "occidentalizarse?, no occidentalizarse es algo malo "per se"?, hay que occidentalizar a todo el planeta?, y si se resisten, que les hacemos?.
> 
> 2) Invalida tu argumento contra Minks, los rusos se sentaron y firmaron de buena fe, solo el cambio de la situación por la otra parte indujo a su modificación, occidente ya ha reconocido que los que se sentaron en Minks lo hicieron de mala fe, no para buscar acuerdos sino para ganar tiempo para preparar la guerra.
> 
> ...



1) Hasta donde yo sé, la gente quiere vivir mejor en cualquier lado del planeta

2)Eso de la buena fé al firmar, lo sabes tú?

3) El Dombass es más grande de lo que controlaban las "republiquetas", eso lo sabes tú?

4) Pues yo no lo veo cómo algo positivo, sobre todo porque lo que se quiere es sacar ventaja, aceptarían los rusos una tregua por el 24, lo hubiesen hecho?

6) El Kremlin los "compró" después de devastar Grozny por completo, de nuevo, y cómo siempre, vuelves a inventarte palabras que yo nunca he dicho, cuando dije que los ucranianos querían repartir amor en esas zonas? estás hablando en serio o te inventas cosas para tratar de argumentar?
Explicame por qué en Chechenia era necesario dos guerras y por qué Ucrania no puede ni desplegar el ejército en zonas separatistas
Si mañana Marruecos arma a gente en Ceuta y Melilla, entiendo que estarías en contra de que se movilizara nadie del ejército español, entiendo, no?


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Sábado a la(s) 7:21 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si se confirma que los "musicos" son 35.000 o mas efectivos, me gustaria saber la cantidad de exconvictos que estan enrolados en la Wagner.
> 
> PD- Hace un par de dias se publico en la prensa rusa que un gran grupo de ellos, despues de 6 meses de combates en el frente ucraniano, habian conseguido la redencion de sus penas, el borrado de sus antecedentes penales y la ciudadania plena rusa.



Pero si los asesinan con mazas para no pagarles


----------



## Zepequenhô (Sábado a la(s) 7:22 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Voluntarios ucranianos hablan de múltiples casos de tuberculosis entre el personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el frente.



Es muy posible. Un tercio de la población mundial tiene el bácilo y si encima se pasan semanas metidos en trincheras heladas, pues se junta todo.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Sábado a la(s) 7:22 PM)

rejon dijo:


> En mi opinión, esta guerra es la guerra del hijo Putin, y su clase dirigente, contra Ucrania, por motivos "personales", pero también contra su propio pueblo, o por lo menos contra la parte del pueblo ruso más joven que representa la nueva generación, esos jóvenes a los que el hijoPutin envía a Ucrania como carne de cañón.
> 
> Nada de todo esto tiene sentido.



Siempre ha sido asi el comunismo, las principales víctimas son su oueblo. Sólo son comunistas los que viven fuera de el.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Sábado a la(s) 7:24 PM)

¿Y eso del frío y nieve como va, ya se ha helado Europa y Putin ha ganado la guerra?
En Madrid ha hecho primavera y están las calefacciones y tiendas a tope....


----------



## Zepequenhô (Sábado a la(s) 7:25 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1) Hasta donde yo sé, la gente quiere vivir mejor en cualquier lado del planeta



Deberías viajar un poco más. "occidentalizarse" no es sinónimo de vivir mejor.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Sábado a la(s) 7:26 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> España seria exactamente igual, si su unico idioma oficial fuese el euskera o el catalan, por ejemplo, pero la historia y la eleccion voluntaria de los castellanofonos nos a dado el español.
> Francia tiene mas lenguas vernaculas de las que existen en España, en su constitucion solo tienen un idioma oficial, el mal uso de las lenguas regionales, el abuso mas bien, llevara a su ostracismo y olvido.
> 
> PD- Todos los idiomas de la peninsula iberica, son españoles y son patrimonio de todos, pero el cantonalismo y la ceguera regionalista, no es el camino y esto nos llevara otra vez a las trincheras.



El castellano nunca ha existido. Existe el español


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 7:28 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> El castellano nunca ha existido. Existe el español



Jajajaajjajajaaaajajajaja... ..


----------



## dabuti (Sábado a la(s) 7:29 PM)

VÍDEO: UCRANIANOS DISFRAZADOS DE PAPA NOEL POR LAS CASAS PARA QUE ABRAS Y TE DEN LA CITACIÓN DE ALISTAMIENTO.

Apparently Ukrainian recruitment officers dressed up as Santa and the Snow Maiden go door to doo handing out conscription notices to anyone who answers the door...


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## pepinox (Sábado a la(s) 7:30 PM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> se me hace raro que un mahometano hable con tanta certeza



Para el Islam Jesús es un profeta, igual que el propio Mahoma.

El Islam, sin embargo, no reconoce a Jesús como de naturaleza divina, sino meramente humana. Eso no implica que el Islam rechace la enseñanzas de Jesús, en tanto profeta.

El Islam, además, afirma que Mahoma es "el último profeta", para que no venga nadie después a contradecirlo.


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 7:32 PM)

Indispensable ver este video que analiza al detalle, las próximas entregas de armamento de Usa a Ucrania.

Está en inglés, pero100% recomendable para entender lo que va a significar ese apoyo "masivo" de material


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Sábado a la(s) 7:34 PM)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Todo es mucho mejor de lo que usa el Ejército de Ucrania.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Pues no, no es así, los M-113 son una mierda de transporte de tropas por muchas razones (blindaje basado en aluminio que tiene una bonita tendencia a incendiarse, alta silueta que le hace ser un blanco fácil, etc...), y los Sea Sparrow ya esta dicho todo, compararlos con el Buk Soviéticos es un pecado.


----------



## vladimirovich (Sábado a la(s) 7:34 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1) Hasta donde yo sé, la gente quiere vivir mejor en cualquier lado del planeta
> 
> 2)Eso de la buena fé al firmar, lo sabes tú?
> 
> ...



1) Corta ya el discurso colonialista que es de vergüenza ajena 

2) Se les presupone, no han reconocido nada al contrario, al revés que los otros a los que ya solo se les presupone su indecencia 

3) Claro, quedan zonas por ser liberadas, era donde se acuartelaban y acuartelan las unidades más fanáticas de voluntarios de la Ucrania Occidental.

4) El 24 no es festivo en el mundo ortodoxo, no representa nada para ellos, e incluyó a los Ortodoxos ucranianos que siempre lo han visto como algo ajeno, incluyendo los nacionalistas, y si he conocido Ucranianos de Slava Ukraina, fuera Rusia y nuestra Navidad el 7 de Enero (coño si la inventaron en Kiev).

5) Y porque Ucrania no ha aceptado darle autonomía al Donbass?, como si hizo Rusia con Chechenia, no era tan difícil, claro que si el estado ucraniano está controlado por USA que lo único que quiere allí es guerra proxi por un lado y por el otro lado los ukropitecos banderistas de Lviv que tienen la inteligencia justa para no cagarse encima (y hacerlo en el corral)...pues al final hay guerra, a Ucrania le ha faltado un Putin que si que supo arreglar lo de Chechenia...con negociación.


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 7:35 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> El euskera no existe payaso



Tu si que no existes para nadie, parasito alopecico !!!.


----------



## Kron II (Sábado a la(s) 7:35 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Diferencia entre Alemania y Francia:
> 
> Portaaviones nuclear.



Yo diría que la diferencia son las ojivas nucleares, que Alemania no tiene.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Sábado a la(s) 7:35 PM)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Claro porque orugas de BMP-2/3 de glorioso ejercito ruso son inmunes a barro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Están mejor adaptados a su terreno, fueron diseñados para operar en este mismo teatro, veremos que pasa con los Bradley.


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 7:37 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> El castellano nunca ha existido. Existe el español



El castellano existio en su dia, hoy existe el español y es la segunda lengua mundial en importancia.


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 7:37 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> España seria exactamente igual, si su unico idioma oficial fuese el euskera o el catalan, por ejemplo, pero la historia y la eleccion voluntaria de los castellanofonos nos a dado el español.
> Francia tiene mas lenguas vernaculas de las que existen en España, en su constitucion solo tienen un idioma oficial, el mal uso de las lenguas regionales, el abuso mas bien, llevara a su ostracismo y olvido.
> 
> PD- Todos los idiomas de la peninsula iberica, son españoles y son patrimonio de todos, pero el cantonalismo y la ceguera regionalista, no es el camino y esto nos llevara otra vez a las trincheras.



El euskera es tan frances como el español.. . .. 

No quereis ver la diferencia entre pueblo y estado porque los estados NECESITAN hacer ver que el estado es un pueblo.... Y en estados plurilingues.... Eso no pasa. yo soy español. Si. Porque lo pone en mi dni. Igual de español que un senegales que tiene el dni español...... Eso es ser español. Ser parte de un estado. Por lo menos en mi caso. Mi pueblo es el euskaldun. Vasconavarro politicamente. Pero yo etnicamente soy vasco, vascon o como lo quieras llamar. Uno de donibane lohitzune es español? Es vasco no español. ...luego no se puede decir que los vascos seamos españoles. No puedo ser etnicamente español porque eso no existe. A menos que circunscribas a los españoles a los que tienen el castellano como lengua materna. No es mi caso. Un peruano tampoco es español aunque su idioma sea el castellano. Confundis churras con merinas......la primera vez que vine a españa vine andando.... Y soy vasco desde el dia en que nací.

Un hawaiano nativo es norteamericano? Si. 

un gibraltareño es anglo? Pues si. 

Que asco de naciones estado.


----------



## Captain Julius (Sábado a la(s) 7:37 PM)

Mabuse dijo:


> La filosofía griega se autoimpone esas restricciones, como distinguir la física de la metafísica, o impedir la autodefinición para poder buscar con mayor precisión la sabiduría. Y encontrar preguntas más clarificadoras. Es por ello que la ciencia nace en Italia siglos después, cuando otras civilizaciones y países, con una historia de estudio matemático mucho más larga no llegan a ninguna conclusión ni respuesta. Famosa es la historia de los jesuitas y los astrónomos de la corte imperial china.
> 
> Esa es la diferencia, el uso exclusivo y metódico de la razón al margen de cualquier otra consideración, para alcanzar preguntas precisas que ayuden a encontrar la verdad, sabiendo de partida que sólo es un camino, una herramienta y que las conclusiones son sólo válidas si se pueden demostrar. Lo que empuja a repasarlas, depurarlas, encontrar errores y solucionarlos constantemente. Las otras disciplinas de pensamiento, que por simpatía se denominan filosofías, no tienen esta característica, son autoconclusivas y por ello limitadas e incapaces de evolución.
> 
> Hay quienes dicen que la filosofía está muerta y se centran en sus hijos, pero sin filosofía jamás podrían usar los infinitos como herramientas ¿O acaso no es filosofía pura lo que hizo Frege con las matemáticas? Sin su estudio sobre el lenguaje y las reglas de las matemáticas, algo tan complejo como el cálculo y el trabajo con los conuntos sería imposible de comunicar eficientemente, Turing no podría haber desarrollado su máquina porque ni siquiera se habrían planteado las preguntas adecuadas, otro artilugio filosófico surgido de la razón estricta y regulada que permite que nos comuniquemos en este floro. Eso es lo que hace de la filosofía grecolatina única y tan poderosa, que es mucho más que un conjunto de reglas, es una forma de poder plantearse preguntas correctas constantemente, y preguntar infinitamente sobre no sólo las respuestas, sino las propias preguntas depurando en cada paso la forma de hacerlo y evolucionando sin fin.



Enorme post. Todo ello es cierto. Pero para revelar la insondable estructura de la realidad, Platón echa mano del mito.


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 7:39 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El castellano existio en su dia, hoy existe el español y es la segunda lengua mundial en importancia.



Que dia cambio de nombre? 


Venga. Id al hilo de nacionalismos a chuparosla con vuestro mal entendido nacionalismno español.


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 7:41 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pues no, no es así, los M-113 son una mierda de transporte de tropas por muchas razones (blindaje basado en aluminio que tiene una bonita tendencia a incendiarse, alta silueta que le hace ser un blanco fácil, etc...), y los Sea Sparrow ya esta dicho todo, compararlos con el Buk Soviéticos es un pecado.



No seran tan malos, cuando muchos paises los tienen todavia en servicio, los australianos han enviado a Ucrania sus toas modernizados.

PD- Un vehiculo oruga blindado, circula por la nieve y el barro sin problemas, protege a sus tripulantes del fuego de fusileria, es mucho mejor que ir a la guerra en un 4x4 civil sin blindar.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Sábado a la(s) 7:41 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tu si que no existes para nadie, parasito alopecico !!!.



Los reyes magos me han traído una caja de viagra, voy a polinizar eslavas para levantar las la moral.


----------



## El-Mano (Sábado a la(s) 7:43 PM)

Muy interesante lectura -tal vez obligada- para entender la estratégia actual rusa, entre ellas (indirectamente) el porque (probablemente) no bombardean los puentes del diepper:






INFORME COMPLETO: Análisis de la Fase 3 de la guerra en Ucrania


Última actualización el Viernes 30 de Diciembre de 2022 00:07 Parte 1 La Montaña Negra Introducción Bienvenidos a mi análisis de la tercera Fase de la Operación Militar Especial Rusa (SMO) en Ucrania. ¿Fase 3? Sí, Fase 3. Sobre las Fases solo tenemos algunas referencias de funcionarios rusos...




telegra.ph





Cómo es muy largo copiaré algunos extractos, pero he dejado mucho más sin copiar:

-Se activó la Fase 3, ya que la OTAN escaló el suministro, mando y control de las fuerzas ucranianas. Esto evitó que colapsaran en la Fase 2. El propósito de la Fase 3 es matar el potencial humano y material ucraniano en regiones militarmente favorables para los rusos, y sobrecargar tanto la logística ucraniana como la de la OTAN en Ucrania tanto como sea posible, desencadenando un colapso total de Ucrania y, por lo tanto, su derrota total. De este modo, utiliza ataques tanto en su infraestructura logística como energética para acelerar el resultado.

-Estos son los objetivos fijados por el liderazgo ruso:

Desnazificación de Ucrania.
Desmilitarización de Ucrania.
Llevar ante la justicia a los ucranianos que han cometido crímenes (de guerra) contra su propia población desde 2014 en adelante.
Libera el Donbass para garantizar su independencia y seguridad.
-Esta decisión tiene dos implicaciones: (sobre la retirada de kherson)

Las tropas rusas estaban a salvo.
Se frustró la última oportunidad de la OTAN de ganar la guerra. Teniendo en cuenta el hecho de que pronto, muy probablemente en diciembre, otras 300.000 tropas rusas movilizadas llegarán al campo de batalla o en la retaguardia, no queda ninguna posibilidad o posibilidad teórica de que concluya en una victoria ucraniana. Esencialmente, al retirarse de la ciudad de Kherson, Rusia mató todas las esperanzas de Occidente de lograr cualquier tipo de victoria o potencial de negociación (varios miles de prisioneros de guerra rusos). Esto está terminado. La matanza continuará ahora, hasta que los ucranianos colapsen.
-Usted podría preguntarse por qué no hay progreso. Llegaré más adelante a esto, y ya lo expliqué en el análisis de la Fase 2, pero es muy favorable para Rusia pelear exactamente en esta posición. Que los ucranianos transporten todas sus tropas, suministros, equipos a través de toda Ucrania y de la misma manera de regreso para reparaciones. Luchan en un entorno hostil. La población de Donbass es claramente la más prorrusa de todas las regiones de Ucrania. Lo más probable es que la mayoría de los civiles ya se hayan ido de todos modos. Lo que significa que Rusia simplemente puede dejar que los ucranianos vengan y los maten una y otra vez. Esto es exactamente lo que está sucediendo. Los ucranianos rotan con frecuencia formaciones totalmente reducidas (brigadas y batallones) y las reponen con otras recién formadas y movilizadas. Algunos lo llaman picadora de carne. 

Además, Rusia tiene un dominio aéreo total en Donbass y líneas de suministro muy cortas a Rusia. Es el lugar perfecto ahora, para seguir luchando allí. La única razón por la que sigue funcionando es que los ucranianos no deben ceder ni una pulgada de su territorio, porque de lo contrario todo el apoyo de los ciudadanos occidentales colapsaría inmediatamente si vieran la verdad, que su apoyo y el propio sufrimiento (Europa desindustrializándose y desenergizándose) es en vano. Condiciones perfectas para que Rusia destruya todo el ejército ucraniano en lugares favorables bajo sus condiciones. 


-No quiero discutir el proceso de la anexión en sí, sino solo sus implicaciones. Sin embargo, quiero señalar que las siguientes regiones fueron anexadas en septiembre de 2022:

Lugansk (Donbás)
Donetsk (Donbás)
Zaporizhia
Jerson
De hecho, esta decisión selló el destino de Ucrania, la guerra y el mundo. ¿Qué quiero decir?
Bueno... Rusia tiene un pasaje en su constitución, que requiere que Rusia defienda, y en caso de ocupación enemiga, recuperar cada centímetro de su territorio. Ahora tenemos tres sujetos federales rusos, que están ocupados parcialmente por una potencia extranjera. Por lo tanto, el presidente Putin está obligado por la constitución a hacer todo lo que esté en el poder de Rusia para recuperar estos territorios.

-Rusia está obligada por constitución a proteger sus territorios. Lo que significa que ahora expandiría las zonas de seguridad alrededor de sus territorios. Y para que sea una seguridad permanente, Rusia también anexaría estas zonas de amortiguamiento. Ahora el mismo juego comienza de nuevo. Otra iteración del juego constitución/doctrina. Rusia deberá liberar completamente estos territorios. Serán bombardeados nuevamente y habrá una nueva zona de amortiguamiento. Este juego llegaría hasta Lvov. (Bueno, no depende exactamente de Lvov, pero esto se discutirá más adelante en el capítulo "Pensamientos adicionales").

-En la actualidad, unas 70.000 tropas movilizadas con nueva experiencia de combate fueron asignadas a unidades de primera línea para estabilizar las líneas de frente con poco personal.

Actualmente, otros 220.000 efectivos están siendo capacitados para la tarea asignada. No todos serán tropas de primera línea. Muchos llevarán a cabo tareas en la retaguardia, pero al hacerlo, liberarán tropas de asalto profesionales, para poder ser utilizadas en la línea del frente. Actualmente muchas tropas de élite están realizando tareas de retaguardia, debido a la escasez de personal.

----

Lo dicho, mucho más en el enlace.


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 7:43 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que dia cambio de nombre?
> 
> 
> Venga. Id al hilo de nacionalismos a chuparosla con vuestro mal entendido nacionalismno español.



El nacionalismo español no existe desde 1982, cuando reaparezca te compraras a toda velocidad una bandera oficial española !!!.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Sábado a la(s) 7:43 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> El euskera es tan frances como el español.. . ..
> 
> No quereis ver la diferencia entre pueblo y estado porque los estados NECESITAN hacer ver que el estado es un pueblo.... Y en estados plurilingues.... Eso no pasa. yo soy español. Si. Porque lo pone en mi dni. Igual de español que un senegales que tiene el dni español...... Eso es ser español. Ser parte de un estado. Por lo menos en mi caso. Mi pueblo es el euskaldun. Vasconavarro politicamente. Pero yo etnicamente soy vasco, vascon o como lo quieras llamar. Uno de donibane lohitzune es español? Es vasco no español. ...luego no se puede decir que los vascos seamos españoles. No puedo ser etnicamente español porque eso no existe. A menos que circunscribas a los españoles a los que tienen el castellano como lengua materna. No es mi caso. Un peruano tampoco es español aunque su idioma sea el castellano. Confundis churras con merinas......la primera vez que vine a españa vine andando.... Y soy vasco desde el dia en que nací.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, el euskera se habla tanto en el estado español como francés, por mucho que algunos quieran arrimar el ascua a su sardina como son los de Euskaltzaindia…


----------



## Captain Julius (Sábado a la(s) 7:44 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que dia cambio de nombre?
> 
> 
> Venga. Id al hilo de nacionalismos a chuparosla con vuestro mal entendido nacionalismno español.



Mi último off topic. El castellano puede ser la base del 90 % del español, que se nutre además del habla de la Rioja, (Ay Gonzalo de Berceo), Aragón, y de no sé qué más lenguas peninsulares.

(mientras estamos pendientes de Soledar, ay Soledar).


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 7:44 PM)

Y


.Kaikus dijo:


> El nacionalismo español no existe desde 1982, cuando reaparezca te compraras a toda velocidad una bandera oficial española !!!.



Por? 1982?


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 7:46 PM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) Corta ya el discurso colonialista que es de vergüenza ajena
> 
> 2) Se les presupone, no han reconocido nada al contrario, al revés que los otros a los que ya solo se les presupone su indecencia
> 
> ...



1) Dame datos que digan lo contrario, dime cómo vive la gente EN GENERAL y te diré, podemos mirar salarios medios o calidad de vida en general. La "excepción" es Asia, pero ellos lo están haciendo con...sí, exactamente, libertad individual y emprendimiento, que "chorprecha"....

2) Eso de que se les presupone es tu propia interpretación subjetiva, la realidad es que eso no es algo que sepamos desde un foro...(ahora me dirás que has estado presente en esas reuniones, verdad?

3) En esas zonas Rusia no lo está teniendo demasiado fácil, de hecho, ni en casi 11 meses de guerra han conseguido "liberar" esas zonas, tú crees que si el apoyo local fuera masivo no estaríamos hablando de algo muy distinto? oh, si...son supermanes ahora en el ejército ucraniano, llevado en volandas por la CIA y los extraterrestres de la estrella Nova Alfa Centauro, lo olvidaba...

4) Entonces me das la razón, no la hubieran aceptado, entonces, no tiene mucho que ver con eso, sino con estrategia militar, a que si? Yo conozco gente que se niega a hablar ruso y aunque hablen mal o ucraniano o español, es lo que hacen, lo considero una gilipollez, pero, no me siento capaz de decirles lo que han de hacer, sinceramente

5) Qué Rusia le dió autonomía a Chechenia? joder, después de dos putas guerras en las que les vapulearon, no te jode, comprando y poniendo pasta a mansalva a los Kadirov...lo dices, además, como si no hubieran habido 2 guerras, repito, 2 guerras en años..
De nuevo, también estabas presente en reuniones al alto nivel americano?, joder...qué tio, eres un idolo, sabes lo que piensa cada uno
Un "Putin"...si Ucrania hubiera hecho ni la mitad en Dombass que lo que hizo Rusia en Chechenia, ni la mitad, muchos estaríais gritando y sollozando por milenios....


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 7:47 PM)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Deberías viajar un poco más. "occidentalizarse" no es sinónimo de vivir mejor.



Ok, dame datos que respalden esa afirmación


----------



## kasperle1966 (Sábado a la(s) 7:47 PM)

* ¿Alguna vez te has encontrado con las bellas Natashas de destrucción masiva rusas? Espero que nunca pase… *
Hoy les traigo un tema que les levantará el ánimo tras las fiestas navideñas. Como muchos conocerán, *a la OTAN le gusta ponerle nombres agresivos* a las armas rusas (Satanás, Matón, Estragos, entre otros). Pero lo cierto es que en Rusia el armamento se bautiza con nombres mucho más bonitos: *de mujeres, flores, plantas y hasta ríos*. 

Así, la artillería rusa *suele asociarse con las flores* 
_*▪*_ El obús autopropulsado 2S3 Akatsia, 2S-1 Gvozdika (clavel). 
_*▪*_ El cañón autopropulsado 2S5 Giatsint (jacinto). 
_*▪*_ El mortero 2B9 Vasilek (aciano). 
"Existe una versión romántica de que el disparo de artillería se asemeja a una flor abierta", explican desde la empresa de diseño rusa Burevéstnik. 

Un gran número de armas rusas llevan *nombres de plantas*. 
_*▪*_ El sistema de misiles RT-2PM Topol (álamo). 
_*▪*_ El sistema de misiles antiaéreos Buk (haya común o _Fagus sylvatica_). 
_*▪*_ El sistema portátil 9K333 Verba (sauce). 
_*▪*_ El vehículo de control de fuego de la batería de artillería Clion (arce). 
_*▪*_ Las ametralladoras AEK-919K Kashtan (castaño) y PP-91 Kedr (cedro). 
_*▪*_ El cuchillo de combate Vishnia (cereza). 

Las armas nucleares rusas, por su parte, *suelen recibir nombres femeninos*. Así, la bomba atómica táctica RDS-4 es Tatiana y la 8U49 es Natasha. 

Aunque no todo es color de rosa. Los lanzacohetes rusos llevan nombres de bellos, pero peligrosos *fenómenos meteorológicos*. Una muestra de ello es el Grad (granizo), OTs-14 Groza (tormenta), BM-30 Smerch (torbellino). 

Y tú, ¿qué opinas sobre las Natashas de destrucción masiva?


A Toda Potencia


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 7:48 PM)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Mi último off topic. El castellano puede ser la base del 90 % del español, que se nutre además del habla de la Rioja, (Ay Gonzalo de Berceo), Aragón, y de no sé qué más lenguas peninsulares.



Pero cuando se cambio?.... El Castellano no se juntó con esas lenguas hasta que se cambio de nombre? 

La acepcion 9 de la rae dice que es:

Lengua española, especialmente cuando se quiere distinguir de alguna otra lengua vernácula de España.


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 7:49 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Efectivamente, el euskera se habla tanto en el estado español como francés, por mucho que algunos quieran arrimar el ascua a su sardina como son los de Euskaltzaindia…



No es que se hable. Es de allí. Tambien se habla en argentina o en USA...
Y que dice auskaltzaindia sobre eso?

Dice que no es asi?


Venga.... El que siga con esto que lo haga en el foro pertinente......


----------



## Zepequenhô (Sábado a la(s) 7:51 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ok, dame datos que respalden esa afirmación



Tu has lanzado esa afirmación antes. Damos datos que demuestren lo que tú has afirmado.

Aunque sabemos que no lo harás.

Pregunta por ejemplo a chinos o vietnamitas como vivían bajo la tutela occidental.


----------



## Praktica (Sábado a la(s) 7:52 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pues no, no es así, los M-113 son una mierda de transporte de tropas por muchas razones (blindaje basado en aluminio que tiene una bonita tendencia a incendiarse, alta silueta que le hace ser un blanco fácil, etc...), y los Sea Sparrow ya esta dicho todo, compararlos con el Buk Soviéticos es un pecado.



nadie tiene donde meter estos despojos de sobreproducción guerra fria
el lorcho qure vaya dentro va con pie y medio en la tumba
pero quedan dpm en las portadas


----------



## Guaguei (Sábado a la(s) 7:52 PM)

pepinox dijo:


> Para el Islam Jesús es un profeta, igual que el propio Mahoma.
> 
> El Islam, sin embargo, no reconoce a Jesús como de naturaleza divina, sino meramente humana. Eso no implica que el Islam rechace la enseñanzas de Jesús, en tanto profeta.
> 
> El Islam, además, afirma que Mahoma es "el último profeta", para que no venga nadie después a contradecirlo.



y a pesar de todo hay gente que cree o quiere hacer creer que nunca existio, que es un personaje inventado, gente con poco nivel cultural y conocimiento de la historia basica


----------



## Guaguei (Sábado a la(s) 7:53 PM)




----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 7:54 PM)

Y? 

Y


Captain Julius dijo:


> Mira. Yo soy andaluz. A la lengua española han aportado Góngora, Herrera, Espinel, Espinosa, Hurtado de Mendoza, don Juan Valera, Juan Ramón, los Machado, Lorca, Aleixandre... Ninguno de ellos era castellano. Y todos aportaron a la lengua común, el español.
> 
> Y si eres vasco, Maeztu, Unamuno, Baroja, no escribían en la lengua de Castilla, sino en ESPAÑOL.



Y vargas llosa no ha aportado nada? Y no es español. 

Solo los castellanos hablan en castellano? 

Los nacionalismos.... . Siempre son " De los otros"......  


Pero tranquilo... Que mañana la acepcion numero 9 se borra.. . Y tachan!!!! Ya tienes razon. Asi funciona el mundo. Como la palabra "vacuna". Cambiamos el significado y arreglado.. . ..


----------



## Mabuse (Sábado a la(s) 7:56 PM)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Enorme post. Todo ello es cierto. Pero para revelar la insondable estructura de la realidad, Platón echa mano del mito.



Y Gödel lo remata.


----------



## mazuste (Sábado a la(s) 7:57 PM)

Es hecho contrastado que bando ucraniano está en cuadro y se está reorganizando
a partir de los retales antiguos que dejaron de existir. Eso parece que está claro.


Ahora, estarían reuniendo un nuevo 'paquete' para la picadora de 75.000 personas,
dicen, supuestamente capacitadas con equipo destinado a chatarra para primavera.
Pero la primavera
no está cercana, todavía, y no creo que el entrenamiento occidental saque oro a esos
75,000. Claro que, EEUU, ya está demasiado cebado para retirarse, y el Biden apostó
toda la reputación de EEUU a esta vaina. Así que, avante presto hasta que cante la gorda.

El resto del mundo ya se les está escurriendo entre sus imperiales garras y el único camino
de vuelta que toca es derrotar a Rusia.

Y este epilogo incluye Europa, que 'desaparecerá', tanto si EEUU derrota o no a Rusia ahora.
Si pierde, la península europea será dirigida por Rusia, y si gana, vauan ustedes a saber...
Es una guerra planetaria existencial, y hoy, ambas partes precisan mantener su wonderwaffe
seca y fresca para la ¿inevitable? escalada.
Suerte, y al toro...


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 7:57 PM)

‼ *Ataque terrorista en la RPL: el gasoducto principal de Lutuguino fue volado, unas 11.000 personas se quedaron sin calefacción...
Esta noche, según la previsión, habrá heladas de hasta 15° bajo cero.*

El invierno pasado, hubo un ataque terrorista similar.


Ukranianos haciendo pasar frio a ukranianos.....


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 7:59 PM)

El-Mano dijo:


> Muy interesante lectura -tal vez obligada- para entender la estratégia actual rusa, entre ellas (indirectamente) el porque (probablemente) no bombardean los puentes del diepper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante y yo creo que el autor...o es forero o nos lee, porque comparte la misma visión que alguno de nosotros, desde hace meses.

Sobre todo me gusta la parte en la que habla del corredor terrestre de Rusia a Hungría, del que casi nadie habla...y que yo también creo que será una de las prioridades rusas tal vez en el 2023 o tal vez en el 2024.
Rusia no puede dejar escapar esta oportunidad de llegar al corazón de Europa a través del antiguo imperio austro-húngaro. Recordemos además, que Austria no es país de la Otan.

No conocía este blog, me lo guardo en favoritos. Gracias

Edito: Estoy muy de acuerdo también, con esta afirmación, a pesar de las plañideras varias que pululan por el foro, twitter y tik tok.
Cito textualmente:

_Habiendo analizado la batalla por Lugansk, diría que Rusia siempre tuvo la capacidad de tomar Artemovsk. Rusia no lo ha hecho intencionalmente. Hay dos razones:
_

_El general Surovikin necesita su picadora de carne para enterrar al ejército ucraniano en esta ciudad._
_Sería demasiado pronto. La ciudad es la clave de Donbass. Si los rusos lo hubieran tomado antes, no tendrían las fuerzas en el lugar para sostenerlo y seguir empujando profundamente en la retaguardia del enemigo, lo que tendrían que hacer para explotar la captura de esta ciudad. Ahora, cuando las tropas movilizadas están llegando y preparándose, ha llegado el momento de poner fin a esta locura. ¿Cuándo caerá? Se quedará corto antes de que el ejército de choque movilizado esté listo. Hay una secuencia exacta de eventos que deberán activarse para el final del juego._


----------



## Guaguei (Sábado a la(s) 8:02 PM)

parecia que se habian quedado sin aviones, y como cosa de medio mes o un mes estan apareciendo diariamente 1 o 2 aviones y 1 o 2 helicopteros que caen al momento y no sirven de nada, da la impresion que ya no hay mucha esperanza para los mandos ucranianos, salvo en las mentiras que dicen para seguir mandando y empujando a la tropa
no saben cuando podrian colapsar totalmente y habran decidido gastarlo todo para que no caiga en manos de rusia, tanto abiones como tropas, y sacan los aviones mejor escondidos en misiones suicidas sin provecho
y si les dan mas cosas pues bienvenidas sean, pero ya ni en eso tienen una garantia o certeza, y cada vez sera menos, solo les queda garantia de USA para quitarse de cosas obsoletas y no muy buenas para no liarla y seguir usando hasta el ultimo ucraniano contra rusia, exprimiendo ucrania al maximo


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 8:09 PM)

Los representantes de las oficinas de alistamiento y registro militar de Odessa comenzaron a utilizar ambulancias para acercarse de forma encubierta a los locales para entregarles las convocatorias de movilización.
#Odessa

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 8:10 PM)

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, expresó su preocupación por la creciente cooperación económica entre Rusia y China.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## El-Mano (Sábado a la(s) 8:11 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Muy interesante y yo creo que el autor...o es forero o nos lee, porque comparte la misma visión que alguno de nosotros, desde hace meses.
> No conocía este blog, me lo guardo en favoritos. Gracias



Es canal de telegram https ://t.me/s/infodefSPAIN, precisamente habia pensado en tí por:

"Usted podría preguntarse por qué no hay progreso. Llegaré más adelante a esto, y ya lo expliqué en el análisis de la Fase 2, pero es muy favorable para Rusia pelear exactamente en esta posición. Que los ucranianos transporten todas sus tropas, suministros, equipos a través de toda Ucrania y de la misma manera de regreso para reparaciones. Luchan en un entorno hostil. La población de Donbass es claramente la más prorrusa de todas las regiones de Ucrania. Lo más probable es que la mayoría de los civiles ya se hayan ido de todos modos. Lo que significa que Rusia simplemente puede dejar que los ucranianos vengan y los maten una y otra vez. Esto es exactamente lo que está sucediendo. Los ucranianos rotan con frecuencia formaciones totalmente reducidas (brigadas y batallones) y las reponen con otras recién formadas y movilizadas. Algunos lo llaman picadora de carne. "

Las dos primeras partes aquí:






INFORME COMPLETO: Análisis de la Fase 3 de la guerra en Ucrania


Última actualización el Viernes 30 de Diciembre de 2022 00:07 Parte 1 La Montaña Negra Introducción Bienvenidos a mi análisis de la tercera Fase de la Operación Militar Especial Rusa (SMO) en Ucrania. ¿Fase 3? Sí, Fase 3. Sobre las Fases solo tenemos algunas referencias de funcionarios rusos...




telegra.ph









INFORME COMPLETO: Análisis de la Fase 3 de la guerra en Ucrania


Última actualización el Viernes 30 de Diciembre de 2022 00:07 Parte 2 (Leer Parte 1) Restricciones SMO Primero, si quieres saber por qué existe una SMO y no una guerra doctrinal en toda regla, lee mi primer artículo. Mira aquí. Segundo, y lo reitero tantas veces como sea necesario, Ucrania no...




telegra.ph




La que puse antes: INFORME COMPLETO: Análisis de la Fase 3 de la guerra en Ucrania


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 8:11 PM)

El diputado de la Duma Estatal de la Federación Rusa, Dmitry Sablin, que participa en los combates en el Donbass, informa que un caza MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania fue derribado en la región de Kurakhovo.
Según Sablin, la aeronave fue alcanzada por fuego "amigo" de un sistema de defensa aérea Osa.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 8:13 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Diferencia entre Alemania y Francia:
> 
> Portaaviones nuclear.



Te piensas que si Alemania quisiera armas nucleares no las tendría?


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 8:14 PM)

Resultado del impacto de un avión no tripulado kamikaze Lancet-3M con una cabeza "Heat" contra la torreta de un T-64BV ucraniano.

El impacto se produjo en las unidades de protección dinámica Contact-1 y la explosión dañó los lanzagranadas de humo Tucha y el depósito de combustible externo (probablemente vacío). No hubo penetración de blindaje.

Esta situación nos indica que el Lancet es bastante débil, debido a su peso es suficiente para derrotar a vehículos no blindados y ligeramente blindados, pero en el caso de golpear tanques empieza a tener serios problemas. Para destruir a los vehículos blindados pesados del enemigo, debería preverse el homólogo del Lancet con una ojiva de forma más pesada equipada con una precarga para superar las defensas dinámicas de primera generación y también para infligir daños internos más extensos a los vehículos con la masa de su ojiva.

Dicho dron resultará aún más relevante en el momento de la llegada de los BMP M2 Bradley estadounidenses, con su gran volumen de blindaje y su capacidad de protección dinámica, así como la posible aparición futura de los tanques Leopard 2 y otros vehículos occidentales.

@milinfolive


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 8:14 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Diferencia entre Alemania y Francia:
> 
> Portaaviones nuclear.



Además conociendo a los franceses seguro que son tan torpes de bombardear se ellos mismos, en Libia tuvieron que pedir ayuda a EEUU cuando se quedaron sin bombas


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Sábado a la(s) 8:15 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Te piensas que si Alemania quisiera armas nucleares no las tendría?



Si fuese un país independiente si, pero no lo es, es una colonia yankee…


----------



## Praktica (Sábado a la(s) 8:16 PM)

*La más reciente actualización del T-90M ‘Proryv’ combate en el frente ucraniano*
https://topwar.ru/208231-novejshie-...abotajut-na-peredovoj-ukrainskogo-fronta.html
Hoy, 11:22
tr dee

*Mientras los patrocinadores occidentales del régimen de Kiev envían cientos de vehículos militares obsoletos o inoperantes para el escenario de Ucrania, *la industria militar rusa está equipando a las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas con vehículos blindados *más modernos. Los carros T-90M ‘Proryv’ ya están combaten en el frente ucraniano.*

En septiembre, el General de Ejército Oleg Salyukov, comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Terrestres, declaró que el tanque T-90M Proryv-3, profundamente mejorado, había recibido un bautismo de fuego y había tenido un buen rendimiento en una operación militar. Más tarde, los corresponsales militares informaron repetidamente de que estos blindados, que sumaban varios centenares de unidades, se dirigían en columnas hacia las fronteras de Ucrania.

*El carro T-90M ‘Proryv’, profundamente modernizado, fabricado por Uralvagonzavod de Nizhni Taguil, está equipado con el sistema de protección dinámica ‘Relikt’ de tercera generación y elementos del complejo ‘Afganit’, que también están instalados en T-14 ‘Armata’, el más moderno de Rusia. El vehículo blindado puede resistir ataques de todo tipo de misiles guiados antitanque, incluido el Javelin estadounidense.

Gracias al sistema de control de tiro con mira panorámica ‘Kalina’, el comandante del vehículo puede evaluar la situación del campo de batalla al mismo nivel que el artillero-operador y disparar parado o en movimiento. ‘Kalina’ está integrado en el sistema de información y control del nivel táctico, lo que permite la transmisión y recepción en tiempo real de datos sobre objetivos en combate.*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*coment fosistas fuente*

Mihail0221 Hoy, 11: 27
+ 28
‘_El tanque T-90M Proryv profundamente modernizado producido por la empresa Nizhny Tagil Uralvagonzavod está equipado con el sistema de protección dinámica Relikt de tercera generación y elementos del complejo Afganit, que también están instalados en el tanque ruso T-14 Armata más moderno. Los vehículos blindados en batalla resisten los ataques de todo tipo de sistemas antitanque, incluido el American Javelin’._​*Excelente potencia de fuego y protección de la tripulación. Bueno, muchachos, prepárense para encontrarse con los tanques occidentales. *Usted, como sus abuelos y bisabuelos, luchará contra la próxima "cabaña de fieras" fascista, todo tipo de leopardos, "descendientes" de tigres y panteras *si llegan.*

lukanord Hoy, 11: 44
+ 18
Cita: Michael0221
*Acompañándote! Tripulaciones de tanques: ¡¡buena suerte!!. Uralvagonozavod trabaja en tres turnos para el país y muchos otros. Debemos romperle el cuello a la hidra con nuestros T-90M "Breakthrough-3", la última actualización de la plataforma probada. En el seno de la empresa Ural Vagon Zavod en Nizhny Tagil están modernizando en gran medida los tanques T-90, de la serie T-90A "Vladimir", al nuevo estándar establecido denominado T90M "Proboj-3".

Según anunciaron desde la cúpula militar rusa "Proboj-3", será el último nivel en el desarrollo de la famosa plataforma, que permitirá al T-90 mantener un alto lugar en la competición con los mejores tanques del mundo durante los próximos 10 a 15 años. No hay que confundirse, "Breakthrough-3" es la modernización de los tanques existentes, no la producción de tanques nuevos. *Por supuesto, los que conocen mejor la situación de la industria de tanques saben que *la empresa UralVagonZavod sigue produciendo el tanque T-90, pero sólo en la versión T-90MS, destinada exclusivamente a clientes extranjeros. Sin embargo, las versiones más antiguas del conocido tanque que ya posee Rusia, tras la modernización descrita, tendrán un nivel de calidad igual, si no superior, en relación con la versión de producción activa del T-90MS.

Por supuesto, no es difícil concluir que los rusos, al modernizar los tanques T-90, pero también los más antiguos T-72, en realidad están ganando tiempo *hasta que comience la producción en serie del tanque de 4ª generación *T-14 "Armata", que se ha pospuesto varias veces en años anteriores. *Más concretamente, *el proyecto "Breakthrough-3", es decir, el paquete de modernización que abarca, se basa en gran medida en experiencias, pero también en soluciones concretas adquiridas en el desarrollo del T-14.*

→ Según las estimaciones de los expertos militares, *tras la modernización, el T-90 será aproximadamente un 10% más móvil y rápido en relación con su estándar de serie, y hasta un 30% más eficaz en las operaciones de combate.*


*"Breakthrough-3", como paquete de modernización establecido, pone en primer plano todas las partes vitales del tanque, por orden: la torreta, el blindaje, la electrónica y la potencia de propulsión.*
*Lo que cambiará significativamente la identidad visual del tanque es la integración de la nueva torreta "2A82-1m", "tomada prestada" del tanque "Armata". La torreta cuenta con un nuevo y moderno cañón de calibre 125 mm que, en comparación con su predecesor, proporciona una mayor precisión y un mayor alcance, pero también una mayor vida útil, que ahora es de 900 disparos.* En el fondo de la cúpula, en la parte inferior, hay pantallas protectoras de celosía, y la cabina está protegida por una red antirrobo.
*El 'cuerpo' del carro se cubrirá con un moderno conjunto de blindaje dinámico "Relict", cuya misión es reforzar aún más el blindaje básico del tanque frente al impacto de los modernos antitanque misiles. La modernización también incluye la integración de un nuevo SUV (sistema de control de fuego), con electrónica de acompañamiento para la detección rápida y precisa de objetivos. La última parte de la modernización, pero sin duda no la menos importante, es la instalación de un motor reforzado completamente nuevo de 1.200 CV. El motor más potente contribuirá a una mayor movilidad y dureza del tanque, especialmente cuando se desplace por terrenos de tierra e inaccesibles, independientemente del hecho de que el propio tanque será aproximadamente 4 toneladas más pesado, actualizado al estándar "Breakthrough-3″. Su relación peso-potencia aumentará considerablemente, aumentando su resistencia y movilidad.*
IVZ Hoy, 11: 28
+5
_El tanque T-90M Proryv profundamente modernizado producido por la empresa Nizhny Tagil Uralvagonzavod está equipado con el sistema de protección dinámica Relikt de tercera generación y elementos del complejo Afganit, que también están instalados en el tanque ruso T-14 Armata más moderno. Los vehículos blindados en batalla resisten los ataques de todo tipo de sistemas antitanque, incluido el American Javelin.

Gracias al sistema de control de fuego Kalina con una vista panorámica, el comandante del vehículo puede evaluar la situación en el campo de batalla al mismo nivel que el artillero-operador y disparar de forma remota e independiente a la mano de obra enemiga tanto desde parado como en movimiento. "Kalina" está integrado con el sistema de información y control del nivel táctico, lo que le permite transmitir y recibir datos sobre objetivos en el campo de batalla en tiempo real._​*No puedo expresar lo agradable que es leer esto. Aquí está todo esto y en el mismo espíritu y más. ¿Renace finalmente la industria de la defensa?*

GREG68 Hoy, 11: 30
+4
*¡Una gran noticia! ¡T-90 Breakthrough es una máquina muy buena y eficiente! *Creo que, en conjunto con todas sus cualidades operativas y de combate, es el mejor tanque del mundo.

Terenin Hoy, 12: 07
+8
*No es necesario repartir medallas antes del inicio de la competición. Ahí es cuando se encontrarán en la batalla con Abrams y Leopards, entonces será posible hablar de algo. Al menos el 50% de la eficiencia de la máquina está determinada por la profesionalidad y experiencia de su tripulación.*


----------



## kraker (Sábado a la(s) 8:17 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320005
> 
> 
> Resultado del impacto de un avión no tripulado kamikaze Lancet-3M con una cabeza "Heat" contra la torreta de un T-64BV ucraniano.
> ...



Rusia está probando su armamento contra el armamento pesado de la OTAN, no van a tardar mucho en darse cuenta y en corregirlo


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Sábado a la(s) 8:19 PM)

Mientras tanto (pequeño "off topic"):

*Esta imagen de congresistas yanquis rezando para ganar la votación retrata al Imperio





*


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 8:19 PM)

⚡En el frente de Donetsk, los combatientes rusos avanzan en las áreas de los asentamientos de Pervomayskoye, Marinka y Pobeda


----------



## El_Suave (Sábado a la(s) 8:24 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Pues no, no es así, los M-113 son una mierda de transporte de tropas por muchas razones (blindaje basado en aluminio que tiene una bonita tendencia a incendiarse, alta silueta que le hace ser un blanco fácil, etc...), y los Sea Sparrow ya esta dicho todo, compararlos con el Buk Soviéticos es un pecado.



También el blindaje del 'Bradley' es de aluminio, y su silueta es incluso más alta.

El M-113 es un diseño muy digno para lo que es, un vehículo de transporte, no de combate, el llamado 'taxi' al campo de batalla. Claro es un diseño de los 50 - 60, no es lo más moderno pero es útil para lo suyo.


----------



## vladimirovich (Sábado a la(s) 8:25 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> 1) Dame datos que digan lo contrario, dime cómo vive la gente EN GENERAL y te diré, podemos mirar salarios medios o calidad de vida en general. La "excepción" es Asia, pero ellos lo están haciendo con...sí, exactamente, libertad individual y emprendimiento, que "chorprecha"....
> 
> 2) Eso de que se les presupone es tu propia interpretación subjetiva, la realidad es que eso no es algo que sepamos desde un foro...(ahora me dirás que has estado presente en esas reuniones, verdad?
> 
> ...



1) Con que te limites a no bombardear a aquellos que no quieren "occidentalizarse" me conformo, ya no estamos en el Siglo XIX, asumelo.

2) La buena voluntad se le presupone a un negociador como el valor a un soldado, en el caso de Francia, Alemania y Ucrania en Minks ya no ha lugar la presunción.

3) En esas zonas la concentración ya de maquinaria bélica hace que la voluntad de una población que ya se ha largado de allí no tenga ninguna influencia en las operaciones militares, crees que los civiles de Bahmut tienen alguna incidencia en la batalla?, si queda alguno allí claro. Alemania conquistó Europa en la II GM en cuestión de meses?, era por el apoyo popular masivo en los países conquistados supongo no?.

4) Haces muy bien no diciéndole a la gente lo que tienen que hacer, aplícate el cuento también para la gente de Crimea y Donbass.

5) Que Ucrania le hubiese dado autonomía al Donbass y esta guerra no se hubiese producido, que tienes en contra de dar autonomía a regiones?, Esto no cuadra mucho con tu divagaciones en contra del estado y de la libertad y de lo bueno que son los estados pequeños,etc...vamos tampoco es una sorpresa, todos tus post son delirios incoherentes de aprendiz de troll.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 8:26 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320027
> 
> 
> ⚡En el frente de Donetsk, los combatientes rusos avanzan en las áreas de los asentamientos de Pervomayskoye, Marinka y Pobeda



"..*los combatientes rusos avanzan..."*

Joder, como ya me daba la risa floja he puesto en el buscador tu nick + "avanzan" y me salen más de 170 mensajes tuyos.

Eso sí que es la fé del carbonero. Ahora dinos cuántas farolas han conquistado en los últimos 6 meses tras esos avances


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 8:30 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Te piensas que si Alemania quisiera armas nucleares no las tendría?



Alemania quiere lo que usa quiere que quiera desde 1945


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Sábado a la(s) 8:31 PM)

EGO dijo:


> Llevan 6 meses asi.No se ni para que discutimos con los mamarrachos que cada 2 horas anuncian la caida de Bajmut o Soledar.



no lo hagas... el tiempo dira y quitara razones... esto no es un partido de futbol q es como te lo tomas


----------



## El_Suave (Sábado a la(s) 8:36 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> Alemania quiere lo que usa quiere que quiera desde 1945



O al revés, quién sabe.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 8:36 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "..*los combatientes rusos avanzan..."*
> 
> Joder, como ya me daba la risa floja he puesto en el buscador tu nick + "avanzan" y me salen más de 170 mensajes tuyos.
> 
> Eso sí que es la fé del carbonero. Ahora dinos cuántas farolas han conquistado en los últimos 6 meses tras esos avances



Teniendo en cuenta que tengo unos 4940 mensajes y prácticamente solo escribo en este hilo, quiere decir que en un 3% de mis mensajes he comentado que las tropas rusas avanzan.
No me parece descabellado, han liberado una parte importante del territorio ruso ocupado.
Ahora tómate una tila y relájate majo. Puedes contar ovejas, farolas o lo que más gracia te haga para ello.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Sábado a la(s) 8:37 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> También el blindaje del 'Bradley' es de aluminio, y su silueta es incluso más alta.
> 
> El M-113 es un diseño muy digno para lo que es, un vehículo de transporte, no de combate, el llamado 'taxi' al campo de batalla. Claro es un diseño de los 50 - 60, no es lo más moderno pero es útil para lo suyo.



Ha sido un gran vehículo, pero esta totalmente desfasado. 

Su aleación de aluminio tiene una tendencia probada en multiples conflictos a incendiarse con facilidad, otra cosa es que seguramente los que se están enviando llevan algún tipo de blindaje adicional pero vamos, no son vehículos adecuados para enfrentarse a las amenazas que hay allí.

En mi opinión dejando de lado su escaso blindaje lo peor que es su silueta y forma, practicamente un cubo que hace de él un blanco muy fácil para cualquier arma.


----------



## Malevich (Sábado a la(s) 8:37 PM)

Bartleby dijo:


> Ahora que nos cuentan que han detectado una variante del Covid mucho más contagiosa procedente de EEUU, habrá que imponer más restricciones a China, es lo lógico.



Es como si Oxidente se estuviera tomando la revancha por la primavera del 20, cuando se decía que en Oriente daban sopas con ondas.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Sábado a la(s) 8:37 PM)

*Tema mítico* : - [RECORDEMOS] PEDRO BAÑOS ALERTÓ EN OCTUBRE DE QUE HABRÍA DESABASTECIMIENTO EN NOVIEMBRE Y EN NAVIDAD


Pedro Baños: "Vamos a sufrir desabastecimiento ya en noviembre y para Navidad" "Habrá carencia de muchos productos ya en el Black Friday. La falta de contenedores, los precios de las materias primas y del petróleo disparados van a poner a prueba las entregas masivas de mercancías para la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mabuse (Sábado a la(s) 8:40 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> También el blindaje del 'Bradley' es de aluminio, y su silueta es incluso más alta.
> 
> El M-113 es un diseño muy digno para lo que es, un vehículo de transporte, no de combate, el llamado 'taxi' al campo de batalla. Claro es un diseño de los 50 - 60, no es lo más moderno pero es útil para lo suyo.



En infantería la idea era que dejaban a latropa a un par de kilómetros del punto a asaltar apoyando el inicio del asalo con la browning. Teóricamente flotaban, pero las gomas estaban tan viejas que no eran suficientemente estancos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Sábado a la(s) 8:42 PM)

La Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania perdió otro caza MiG-29

El avión se estrelló cerca del pueblo de Kurakhovo, ocupado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Este no es un simple MiG-29.
A juzgar por la foto de los restos, anteriormente pertenecía al equipo acrobático Sokoly de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.

En la foto se puede ver qué un mes misil está sujeto a su suspensión.

Se supone que se trata de un misil anti-radar AGM-88 HARM fabricado en EE.UU.

#SVO #Kurakhovo #aviación

@anna_noticias


----------



## Malevich (Sábado a la(s) 8:43 PM)

Mabuse dijo:


> La filosofía griega se autoimpone esas restricciones, como distinguir la física de la metafísica, o impedir la autodefinición para poder buscar con mayor precisión la sabiduría. Y encontrar preguntas más clarificadoras. Es por ello que la ciencia nace en Italia siglos después, cuando otras civilizaciones y países, con una historia de estudio matemático mucho más larga no llegan a ninguna conclusión ni respuesta. Famosa es la historia de los jesuitas y los astrónomos de la corte imperial china.
> 
> Esa es la diferencia, el uso exclusivo y metódico de la razón al margen de cualquier otra consideración, para alcanzar preguntas precisas que ayuden a encontrar la verdad, sabiendo de partida que sólo es un camino, una herramienta y que las conclusiones son sólo válidas si se pueden demostrar. Lo que empuja a repasarlas, depurarlas, encontrar errores y solucionarlos constantemente. Las otras disciplinas de pensamiento, que por simpatía se denominan filosofías, no tienen esta característica, son autoconclusivas y por ello limitadas e incapaces de evolución.
> 
> Hay quienes dicen que la filosofía está muerta y se centran en sus hijos, pero sin filosofía jamás podrían usar los infinitos como herramientas ¿O acaso no es filosofía pura lo que hizo Frege con las matemáticas? Sin su estudio sobre el lenguaje y las reglas de las matemáticas, algo tan complejo como el cálculo y el trabajo con los conuntos sería imposible de comunicar eficientemente, Turing no podría haber desarrollado su máquina porque ni siquiera se habrían planteado las preguntas adecuadas, otro artilugio filosófico surgido de la razón estricta y regulada que permite que nos comuniquemos en este floro. Eso es lo que hace de la filosofía grecolatina única y tan poderosa, que es mucho más que un conjunto de reglas, es una forma de poder plantearse preguntas correctas constantemente, y preguntar infinitamente sobre no sólo las respuestas, sino las propias preguntas depurando en cada paso la forma de hacerlo y evolucionando sin fin.



En el museo arqueólogico de Tarragona pude admirar recientemente una tapa de alcantarilla romana.
Cayó el mundo clásico y nos sumimos durante 1.500 años en las cloacas.
En el pueblo de mi madre está puesta la fecha de 1965 en las tapas de las alcantarillas, nada menos. 1.500 años chapoteando en la mierda.


----------



## Malevich (Sábado a la(s) 8:46 PM)

pepinox dijo:


> Para el Islam Jesús es un profeta, igual que el propio Mahoma.
> 
> El Islam, sin embargo, no reconoce a Jesús como de naturaleza divina, sino meramente humana. Eso no implica que el Islam rechace la enseñanzas de Jesús, en tanto profeta.
> 
> El Islam, además, afirma que Mahoma es "el último profeta", para que no venga nadie después a contradecirlo.



Y los chiitas tienen un gran respeto por las versiones amables y legítimas del cristianismo. Es decir armenios, católicos y ortodoxos.
De la escoria protestante creo que tienen peor opinión.


----------



## Loignorito (Sábado a la(s) 8:48 PM)

Mabuse dijo:


> La filosofía griega se autoimpone esas restricciones, como distinguir la física de la metafísica, o impedir la autodefinición para poder buscar con mayor precisión la sabiduría. Y encontrar preguntas más clarificadoras. Es por ello que la ciencia nace en Italia siglos después, cuando otras civilizaciones y países, con una historia de estudio matemático mucho más larga no llegan a ninguna conclusión ni respuesta. Famosa es la historia de los jesuitas y los astrónomos de la corte imperial china.
> 
> Esa es la diferencia, el uso exclusivo y metódico de la razón al margen de cualquier otra consideración, para alcanzar preguntas precisas que ayuden a encontrar la verdad, sabiendo de partida que sólo es un camino, una herramienta y que las conclusiones son sólo válidas si se pueden demostrar. Lo que empuja a repasarlas, depurarlas, encontrar errores y solucionarlos constantemente. Las otras disciplinas de pensamiento, que por simpatía se denominan filosofías, no tienen esta característica, son autoconclusivas y por ello limitadas e incapaces de evolución.
> 
> Hay quienes dicen que la filosofía está muerta y se centran en sus hijos, pero sin filosofía jamás podrían usar los infinitos como herramientas ¿O acaso no es filosofía pura lo que hizo Frege con las matemáticas? Sin su estudio sobre el lenguaje y las reglas de las matemáticas, algo tan complejo como el cálculo y el trabajo con los conuntos sería imposible de comunicar eficientemente, Turing no podría haber desarrollado su máquina porque ni siquiera se habrían planteado las preguntas adecuadas, otro artilugio filosófico surgido de la razón estricta y regulada que permite que nos comuniquemos en este floro. Eso es lo que hace de la filosofía grecolatina única y tan poderosa, que es mucho más que un conjunto de reglas, es una forma de poder plantearse preguntas correctas constantemente, y preguntar infinitamente sobre no sólo las respuestas, sino las propias preguntas depurando en cada paso la forma de hacerlo y evolucionando sin fin.



Mire, todo eso está muy bien y parece a simple vista coherente, y de hecho, dentro de los límites mundanos lo es. Pero luego hay 'otras cosas'. No puedo dar fe de nada salvo de lo que yo conozco, lo que he vivido. Y puedo jurar sin mentir, que he vivido cosas que se saltan las leyes de la física. Para mi eso es también sabiduría, pero es personal e intransferible excepto como dogma de fe. Pero para mi son pruebas de otra realidad que trasciende lo conocido ¿es demostrable? no ¿es por ello falso? no. No es reproducible empíricamente salvo que unas extrañas circunstancias 'quieran' presentarse otra vez, y esto es algo que no puedo controlar.

Para mi la interpretación de la realidad de las cosas tan aceptada por la mayoría, solo es el sueño de control de unos peces en un acuario. Ellos creen que solo lo que sucede dentro de esos cristales es lo único real y el resto un espejismo. La verdad para mi, es que todo un Universo de posibilidades aparece en el momento en el que uno dispone su corazón y abre su mente, y deja de negarse que lo fantástico es posible. Lo es.


----------



## otalko (Sábado a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Mientras tanto (pequeño "off topic"):
> 
> *Esta imagen de congresistas yanquis rezando para ganar la votación retrata al Imperio
> 
> ...



BLM


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 8:51 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si fuese un país independiente si, pero no lo es, es una colonia yankee…



Además de ser una colonia, como nosotros, es un país derrotado. Esto último es lo que hace a Alemania una país irrelevante a la hora de tomar las decisiones importantes.


----------



## kopke (Sábado a la(s) 8:55 PM)

Soledar está a punto de convertirse en otro Mariupol. Los kievitas se están atrincherado en las minas de sal.

Bakhmut está más cerca de ser liberado.


----------



## EUROPIA (Sábado a la(s) 8:57 PM)




----------



## El_Suave (Sábado a la(s) 9:01 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Y los chiitas tienen un gran respeto por las versiones amables y legítimas del cristianismo. Es decir armenios, católicos y ortodoxos.
> De la escoria protestante creo que tienen peor opinión.


----------



## dabuti (Sábado a la(s) 9:05 PM)

Regalos a los Biden de China, Rusia y Ucrania ???




El abogado de Colorado , Kevin Evans, demandó al departamento en marzo después de que no cumplió con su solicitud de registros sobre los tratos de los Biden en virtud de la Ley de Libertad de Información (FOIA).

Evans, un experto en FOIA, solicitó documentos relacionados con 'cualquier relación, comunicación, obsequio(s) y/o remuneración de cualquier forma' entre el hijo del presidente, Hunter o el hermano Jim, y China, Rusia o Ucrania.

Dijo que los abogados del gobierno primero admitieron en la corte tener al menos 400 páginas de documentos "potencialmente relevantes", pero ahora están tratando de salirse con la suya diciendo que no pueden "confirmar ni negar" la existencia de ningún registro que coincida con su solicitud.


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 9:07 PM)

El-Mano dijo:


> Es canal de telegram https ://t.me/s/infodefSPAIN, precisamente habia pensado en tí por:
> 
> "Usted podría preguntarse por qué no hay progreso. Llegaré más adelante a esto, y ya lo expliqué en el análisis de la Fase 2, pero es muy favorable para Rusia pelear exactamente en esta posición. Que los ucranianos transporten todas sus tropas, suministros, equipos a través de toda Ucrania y de la misma manera de regreso para reparaciones. Luchan en un entorno hostil. La población de Donbass es claramente la más prorrusa de todas las regiones de Ucrania. Lo más probable es que la mayoría de los civiles ya se hayan ido de todos modos. Lo que significa que Rusia simplemente puede dejar que los ucranianos vengan y los maten una y otra vez. Esto es exactamente lo que está sucediendo. Los ucranianos rotan con frecuencia formaciones totalmente reducidas (brigadas y batallones) y las reponen con otras recién formadas y movilizadas. Algunos lo llaman picadora de carne. "
> 
> ...




Gracias, muy interesante.


----------



## El_Suave (Sábado a la(s) 9:10 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Además de ser una colonia, como nosotros, es un país derrotado. Esto último es lo que hace a Alemania una país irrelevante a la hora de tomar las decisiones importantes.



Alemania no deja de ser un país inventado hace poco más de siglo y medio, es más viejo EE UU que Alemania.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 9:10 PM)

Prigozin se pone en plan épico.

Explica por qué no triunfa en Bakhmut y deja caer que si acaba conquistando esa ciudad seria como la batalla de Borodino y Stalingrado a la vez.


MK.RU


*Prigozhin habló sobre la red de ciudades subterráneas con tanques cerca de Bakhmut*
CUOTA




EUGENY PRIGOGINE. FOTO: FOTOGRAMA DEL VIDEO.
El servicio de prensa de la empresa Concord publicó en el canal Telegram la respuesta del empresario Yevgeny Prigozhin, fundador de Wagner PMC, a una solicitud de los periodistas sobre qué tiene de especial Bajmut (Artemovsk) y *por qué anteriormente comparó el enfrentamiento allí con el Ejército ucraniano con grandes batallas históricas*.

"Bajmut es el punto central del Frente Oriental y un importante centro logístico", explicó Prigozhin sobre la importancia estratégica de la ciudad.

Al mismo tiempo, llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que la peculiaridad de Bakhmut (Artemovsk) radica en sus capacidades históricas y geográficas únicas de defensa. En primer lugar, el empresario señaló que la ciudad está dividida en varias partes por barreras de agua.

Además, Prigozhin señaló que los alrededores de la ciudad son un complejo de asentamientos que crean un sistema de defensa único, y también señaló el paisaje único, los barrancos y las alturas, que son túneles naturales.


“Y la guinda del pastel es el sistema de minas de Soledar y Bakhmut, en realidad, una red de ciudades subterráneas”, enfatizó el empresario. Prigozhin agregó que a una profundidad de 80 a 100 metros hay un grupo de personas e incluso se mueven tanques y vehículos de combate de infantería.
"Y las reservas de armas se han almacenado desde la Primera Guerra Mundial", agregó Prigozhin.
A principios de enero, Yevgeny Prigozhin dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían creado "quinientas líneas de defensa" en Artemovsk, lo que explica la dificultad para el avance de las fuerzas rusas. Prigozhin también comparó las batallas por esta ciudad con las batallas de Kulikovo y Borodino.


----------



## pepinox (Sábado a la(s) 9:10 PM)

kopke dijo:


> Soledar está a punto de convertirse en otro Mariupol. Los kievitas se están atrincherado en las minas de sal.



Se bloquean las salidas de las minas, se corta la electricidad de las minas. Se espera 4 meses, y se abren para Semana Santa. Ni un tiro va a hacer falta disparar para acabar con los ucronazis que no se rindan en Soledar.


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 9:11 PM)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Tu has lanzado esa afirmación antes. Damos datos que demuestren lo que tú has afirmado.
> 
> Aunque sabemos que no lo harás.
> 
> Pregunta por ejemplo a chinos o vietnamitas como vivían bajo la tutela occidental.











Salario Medio 2021


El salario medio es la cuantía retributiva media que recibe al año un trabajador de un país determinado por la jornada legal de trabajo.




datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 9:11 PM)

Análisis bastante interesante y objetivo por parte de Alex Vershinin, coronel del ejército de Estados Unidos que participó en las guerras de Irak y Afganistán. Hay muchas cosas discutibles, pero se nota que no es un forofo lo cual siempre se agradece.









Análisis táctico y estratégico de la Guerra de Ucrania - mpr21


Tras un asalto inicial ruso a más del 20 por cien de Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas se toparon con una decidida resistencia ucraniana, que terminó con una vergonzosa retirada de Kiev. A partir de entonces la guerra se convirtió en una lucha de desgaste entre Rusia, por un lado, y Ucrania, por otro...



mpr21.info




*Análisis táctico y estratégico de la Guerra de Ucrania*








Tras un asalto inicial ruso a más del 20 % de Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas se toparon con una decidida resistencia ucraniana, que terminó con una vergonzosa retirada de Kiev. A partir de entonces la guerra se convirtió en una lucha de desgaste entre Rusia, por un lado, y Ucrania, por otro, que lucha a la cabeza de una coalición occidental.
En verano las ofensivas rusas capturaron Lyman, Lisichansk y Severo Donetsk. En otoño las ofensivas ucranianas reconquistaron la provincia de Jarkov y la ciudad de Jerson, reduciendo el control ruso a aproximadamente el 50% del territorio que habían capturado desde el 24 de febrero.
Los bandos enfrentados han adoptado *dos estrategias opuestas: los rusos libran una guerra tradicional de desgaste centrada en la potencia de fuego; Ucrania libra una guerra de maniobra centrada en el terreno.* Estas estrategias opuestas son tanto un producto de la disponibilidad de recursos nacionales como una elección deliberada. Mientras el suelo helado marca el comienzo de la campaña de invierno, ambos bandos seguirán sus estrategias en ofensivas limitadas.
De momento, ambas estrategias parecen funcionar.
Ucrania ha reconquistado grandes franjas de territorio, pero se ha agotado en la ofensiva de otoño. Sufrió terribles pérdidas y agotó importantes reservas de material y municiones. Todavía hay capacidad para reemplazar las pérdidas y establecer nuevas formaciones de combate, pero está disminuyendo rápidamente.
Creo que ninguno de los dos bandos conseguirá ganancias territoriales espectaculares, pero es más probable que el bando ruso logre sus objetivos de agotar los recursos ucranianos preservando los suyos propios.

*La estrategia ucraniana*
La guerra de maniobras ucraniana centrada en el terreno se ve limitada por dos factores: la producción limitada de municiones y equipos de artillería y las consideraciones relativas a la coalición.
Ucrania comenzó la guerra con 1.800 piezas de artillería de calibre soviético. Esto permitía una cadencia de tiro de 6.000-7.000 disparos diarios, frente a los 40.000-50.000 disparos diarios de los rusos.
En la actualidad esa *artillería* está casi sin munición y, en su lugar, Ucrania utiliza 350 piezas de artillería de calibre occidental, muchas de las cuales están destruidas o averiadas debido al uso excesivo. Mientras tanto, las propias naciones occidentales carecen de munición; se calcula que Estados Unidos sólo produce 15.000 proyectiles de 155 milímetros al mes. Esta limitación ha obligado a Ucrania a adoptar formaciones de infantería en masa orientadas a recuperar territorio a toda costa. Ucrania simplemente no puede enfrentarse a Rusia en batallas de artillería. A menos que las tropas ucranianas entren en fuego directo con las rusas, hay muchas posibilidades de que sean destruidas a distancia por la artillería rusa.
La segunda limitación de Ucrania es el carácter coalicional de su guerra. Desde el agotamiento de sus propias reservas, Ucrania depende cada vez más del armamento occidental. La continuación de la coalición occidental es crucial para el esfuerzo bélico ucraniano. Sin una serie constante de victorias, las preocupaciones económicas internas pueden provocar la deserción de la coalición. Si el apoyo occidental se agota debido al agotamiento de las existencias o a la voluntad política, el esfuerzo bélico de Ucrania se derrumba por falta de suministros. En algunos aspectos, Ucrania no tiene más remedio que lanzar ataques, independientemente del coste humano y material.
Ucrania ha construido un ejército centrado en la infantería, formado por tropas de reclutas muy motivadas y con escasa o nula formación. Apoyan a la principal fuerza de combate del ejército profesional de preguerra y a unas 14 nuevas brigadas equipadas con armas y vehículos donados por Occidente. En el campo de batalla, los grupos de ataque atacan rápidamente, penetrando en profundidad y con rapidez, y luego entregan las zonas capturadas a los reclutas para que las defiendan.
Esta táctica funcionó bien en zonas donde la escasez de mano de obra rusa impedía la formación de un frente fuerte, como en la región de Jarkov. En la zona de Jerson, donde Rusia contaba con una densidad de fuerzas suficiente, esta táctica provocó un gran número de bajas y escasos avances, hasta que los problemas logísticos hicieron que Rusia se retirara.
El talón de Aquiles de esta estrategia ucraniana es la mano de obra. Ucrania comenzó la guerra con 43 millones de ciudadanos y 5 millones de hombres en edad militar, pero según la ONU, 14,3 millones de ucranianos han huido de la guerra y otros 9 millones se encuentran en Crimea u otros territorios ocupados por Rusia. Esto significa que a Ucrania sólo le quedan entre 20 y 27 millones de habitantes. Con esta proporción, tiene menos de 3 millones de hombres utilizables. Un millón son utilizables, y del resto muchos no están en condiciones físicas de servir u ocupar un puesto vital en la economía nacional. En resumen, en mi opinión, a Ucrania le faltan hombres.
*La estrategia rusa*
Las fuerzas rusas son limitadas en número, pero están reforzadas por enormes reservas de *artillería* y equipos, posibles gracias a un fuerte complejo militar-industrial. Aunque los medios de comunicación occidentales han informado en numerosas ocasiones de que el ejército ruso está escaso de munición de artillería, hasta ahora no se ha producido una disminución visible del fuego de artillería ruso en ningún frente.
Basándose en estos factores, la parte rusa ha confiado en una guerra tradicional de desgaste centrada en la potencia de fuego. El objetivo es imponer un número de bajas insostenible, destruyendo la mano de obra y el equipamiento ucranianos, al tiempo que se preservan las propias fuerzas rusas. El territorio en sí no es importante; su pérdida es aceptable para preservar el poder de combate. En Kiev, Jarkov y Jerson, el ejército ruso se negó a luchar en condiciones desfavorables y se retiró, aceptando el coste político de preservar sus fuerzas.
Para ejecutar esta estrategia, el ejército ruso confía en su potencia de fuego, especialmente en su artillería. Cada brigada rusa cuenta con tres batallones de artillería, frente a uno en cada brigada occidental. Combinada con enormes cantidades de drones y cuadricópteros, la artillería rusa pulveriza a las fuerzas ucranianas antes de que la infantería recoja a los supervivientes. Es una guerra lenta y reñida, pero con un índice de bajas claramente favorable a Rusia.
Rusia no podía atacar porque carecía de mano de obra para asegurar los flancos de las tropas que avanzaban. Hasta ahora, los rusos solo podían avanzar en el Donbas, donde el avance no extendía la línea del frente. Incluso aquí, la intención es más atraer a las fuerzas ucranianas y destruirlas que capturar la ciudad de Bajmut. La movilización tiene el potencial de superar la escasez de mano de obra de Rusia y permitir operaciones ofensivas, mientras que el equipamiento de sus fuerzas es posible mediante la movilización de la industria. La producción de municiones de precisión también va en aumento, a pesar de las constantes dudas de la prensa occidental. Según una estimación, el vídeo de los ataques kamikaze con aviones no tripulados rusos Lancet 3 ha aumentado en un 1.000 por cien desde el 13 de octubre, lo que indica un aumento significativo de la producción.
*La llegada del invierno*
Si los ucranianos deciden lanzar una gran ofensiva, podrían hacerlo en dos lugares, en mi opinión. La primera está en el norte, en la región de Jarkov, pero el cruce limitado del río Oskil crea los mismos problemas logísticos a los que se enfrentaron los rusos en Jerson.
La segunda es hacia el sur, para cortar el puente terrestre ruso hacia Crimea y, finalmente, capturar la península. Es poco probable que esto tenga éxito. El ejército ucraniano atacaría en un terreno ideal para la artillería rusa. Podría convertirse en una repetición de la Batalla de Jerson, pero sin las dificultades logísticas rusas, a partir de un número limitado de cruces en el río Dnipro, con igualmente pocas ganancias y las mismas graves bajas marcadas por compañías mecanizadas enteras aniquiladas, interminables escenas de convoyes de ambulancias y nuevos cementerios por toda Ucrania. Los niveles de desgaste jugarían directamente a favor de los rusos. La presión política sobre el Gobierno ucraniano para que justifique las pérdidas de artillería rusa en el Donbas recuperando territorio en otros lugares, así como la presión de la coalición occidental, pueden empujar a Ucrania a atacar de todos modos.
Para los dirigentes rusos, la cuestión es: ¿cuándo y dónde atacar? El calendario depende de las existencias de munición de artillería rusa. Si son elevados, Rusia puede atacar en invierno; si no, puede acumular reservas y atacar en primavera, después de la temporada de barro. El calendario también depende de las necesidades de formación de los reservistas movilizados. Los periodos de entrenamiento más largos aumentan la eficacia de los reservistas y reducen las bajas, lo que disminuye el riesgo político para el Kremlin. En última instancia, las presiones que los dirigentes rusos consideren más importantes decidirán el resultado. ¿Prevalecerá la presión política interna a favor de una victoria rápida, o las consideraciones militares favorecerán un aplazamiento hasta después de la temporada de barro primaveral, en marzo/abril? Hasta ahora, el Kremlin ha antepuesto las consideraciones militares a las políticas,
La ubicación es otro factor. El frente de Jarkov es muy boscoso, lo que limita la eficacia de la potencia de fuego, y no tiene sentido estratégico sin atacar la ciudad de Jarkov. Llevaría meses capturar este importante centro urbano a un coste muy elevado. Un ataque limitado para recuperar la línea del río Oskil mejoraría la línea defensiva rusa pero no tendría ninguna ganancia estratégica.
En el Donbas, el ejército ruso ya mantiene la presión. Los efectivos y las unidades de artillería adicionales no acelerarán mucho esta ofensiva.
Para el ejército ruso, el frente de Zaporiya es el más prometedor. El ferrocarril Pologi-Gulai Polie-Pokrovskoye está idealmente situado para abastecer una ofensiva rusa al norte de Pologi. Por último, la captura de Pavlograd permitiría capturar el Donbas cortando dos vías férreas y carreteras principales que abastecen al ejército ucraniano en el Donbas y atacando al ejército ucraniano por la retaguardia. El terreno abierto es ideal para la estrategia rusa centrada en la potencia de fuego, y la oportunidad de sacar y destruir lo que queda de las reservas operativas ucranianas y destruir más personal está directamente en línea con los objetivos rusos. Por último, el suelo duro y helado dificultaría la excavación de las nuevas posiciones defensivas sin equipos pesados.
La proximidad del ataque limitado de Ugledar podría ser una operación de conformación para asegurar el flanco oriental de la futura ofensiva.
*Las guerras de desgaste se ganan gestionando cuidadosamente los recursos propios mientras se destruyen los del enemigo. Rusia entró en la guerra con una amplia superioridad material y una mayor base industrial para sostener y reemplazar las pérdidas. Preservaron cuidadosamente sus recursos, retirándose cada vez que la situación táctica se volvía en su contra.
Ucrania comenzó la guerra con una reserva menor de recursos y dependió de la coalición occidental para apoyar su esfuerzo bélico. Esta dependencia ha llevado a Ucrania a llevar a cabo una serie de ofensivas con éxito táctico, que han consumido recursos estratégicos que, en mi opinión, Ucrania tendrá dificultades para reponer totalmente. La verdadera cuestión no es si Ucrania puede recuperar todo su territorio, sino si puede infligir suficientes pérdidas a los reservistas rusos movilizados para socavar la unidad interna de Rusia.*

Alex Vershinin, coronel del ejército de Estados Unidos que participó en las guerras de Irak y Afganistán


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 9:14 PM)

Soledar está siendo rodeada


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 9:14 PM)

[QUOTE="Iskra, post: 44255875, member: 60852"

Tras un asalto inicial ruso a más del 20 % de Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas se toparon con una decidida resistencia ucraniana, que *terminó con una vergonzosa retirada de Kiev*. A partir de entonces la guerra se convirtió en una lucha de desgaste entre cer
[/QUOTE]

Pues yo solo he leido hasta lo de vergonzosa retirada de Kiev, en el primer párrafo.
Personalmente no me interesan estas opiniones sesgadas de supuestos analistas, que ni siquiera entienden lo que pasó en Kiev en marzo de 2022.
Pero claro, el coronel sabe analizar bombardeos masivos de población, no le da para más. Así le va a la OTAN.


----------



## .Kaikus (Sábado a la(s) 9:15 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El impacto se produjo en las unidades de protección dinámica Contact-1



No se si esa proteccion dinamica sera reactiva, pero aunque los ladrillos sean huecos, la carga explosiva del dron detona algo alejada de la coraza del carro y eso les ha salvado.


----------



## Zepequenhô (Sábado a la(s) 9:15 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Salario Medio 2021
> 
> 
> El salario medio es la cuantía retributiva media que recibe al año un trabajador de un país determinado por la jornada legal de trabajo.
> ...



¿Dónde vas? Manzanas traigo.

Gracias por demostrar a todo el mundo tu falta de argumentos. Un mapita donde falta el 70% de la población mundial y ni tiene en cuenta la paridad de poder adquisitivo.

Bye.


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 9:16 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Alemania no deja de ser un país inventado hace poco más de siglo y medio, es más viejo EE UU que Alemania.



Bueno, pero los tedescos no lo son. Toda centro-Europa es un galimatías de fronteras móviles.


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 9:17 PM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> 1) Con que te limites a no bombardear a aquellos que no quieren "occidentalizarse" me conformo, ya no estamos en el Siglo XIX, asumelo.
> 
> 2) La buena voluntad se le presupone a un negociador como el valor a un soldado, en el caso de Francia, Alemania y Ucrania en Minks ya no ha lugar la presunción.
> 
> ...



1) Lo mismo aplica al contrario, con no bombardear a quien no quiere "rusificarse" es suficiente, aceptamos? Yo si

2) Lo que haces es suponer algo que no puedes comprobar según tus opiniones, eso es humano, pero no es lo que estamos analizando ni son datos objetivos

3) No creo que queden muchos civiles en Bakhmut ahora mismo, pero si hubiera apoyo local Rusia ya habría terminado con todo y no tendría Bakhmuts que atender

4) Lo dices después de decirnos a los demás qué debemos pensar y qué no, que es lo que ocurre en este hilo, algunos pensamos que Rusia debería "crecer" y que los "juegos de guerra" no se deben permitir

5) Es que ni siquiera se ha tenido ni oportunidad para ello, Crimea fue anexada y el Dombass tomada por soldados...La libertad, desde luego, no es meter tropas, y no me saques la carta de "lo que hicieron USA", porque no leerás nada mío defendiendo ninguna intervención militar y te reto a buscarlo si quieres


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 9:17 PM)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Dónde vas? Manzanas traigo.
> 
> Gracias por demostrar a todo el mundo tu falta de argumentos.
> 
> Bye.



Pero dime qué paises tienen un salario medio mayor, qué problema tienes con esos datos?


----------



## Guaguei (Sábado a la(s) 9:19 PM)




----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 9:21 PM)

Y un pequeño O.T. de cosas que sabíamos 4 cuando era más difícil obtener información. Aunque sea tarde, hay que ir preparando la cuenta, que ya está más cerca la hora de pagar.








Archivos de inteligencia desclasificados revelan verdades incómodas de la guerra de Bosnia


KIT KLARENBERG AND TOM SECKER·DECEMBER 30, 2022 Los archivos de inteligencia enviados por las fuerzas de paz canadienses revelan operaciones encubiertas de la CIA, envíos ilegales de armas, combatientes yihadistas importados, posibles falsas banderas y atrocidades escenificadas. El mito...




te.legra.ph











KIT KLARENBERG AND TOM SECKER·DECEMBER 30, 2022

Los archivos de inteligencia enviados por las fuerzas de paz canadienses revelan operaciones encubiertas de la CIA, envíos ilegales de armas, combatientes yihadistas importados, posibles falsas banderas y atrocidades escenificadas.

El mito establecido de la guerra de Bosnia es que los separatistas serbios, alentados y dirigidos por Slobodan Milošević y sus acólitos de Belgrado, intentaron apoderarse por la fuerza de territorio croata y bosnio para crear una "Gran Serbia" irredentista. A cada paso del camino, purgaron a los musulmanes autóctonos en un genocidio concertado y deliberado, mientras se negaban a entablar conversaciones de paz constructivas.

Esta narrativa fue perpetuada agresivamente por los principales medios de comunicación de la época y legitimada por el Tribunal Penal Internacional para la ex Yugoslavia (TPIY), creado por la ONU, una vez finalizado el conflicto. Desde entonces se ha convertido en algo axiomático e incuestionable en la conciencia occidental, reforzando la sensación de que la negociación equivale invariablemente al apaciguamiento, una mentalidad que ha permitido a los halcones de la guerra de la OTAN justificar múltiples intervenciones militares en los años posteriores.

Sin embargo, un vasto conjunto de cables de inteligencia enviados por las tropas canadienses de mantenimiento de la paz en Bosnia al Cuartel General de la Defensa Nacional de Ottawa, publicado por primera vez por Canada Declassified a principios de 2022, expone esta narrativa como una cínica farsa.

Los documentos ofrecen una visión sin precedentes, de primera mano y en tiempo real de la guerra a medida que se desarrollaba, con la perspectiva de paz degradándose rápidamente en un derramamiento de sangre que finalmente causó la dolorosa muerte de la Yugoslavia multiconfesional y multiétnica.

Los soldados canadienses formaban parte de una Fuerza de Protección de las Naciones Unidas (UNPROFOR) más amplia enviada a la antigua Yugoslavia en 1992, con la vana esperanza de que las tensiones no degeneraran en una guerra total y de que todas las partes pudieran llegar a un acuerdo amistoso. Se quedaron hasta el amargo final, mucho después de que su misión se redujera a un miserable fracaso con peligro de muerte.

El análisis cada vez más sombrío de la realidad sobre el terreno por parte de las fuerzas de paz ofrece una perspectiva sincera de la historia de la guerra que se ha ocultado en gran medida al público. Es una historia de operaciones encubiertas de la CIA, provocaciones literalmente explosivas, envíos ilegales de armas, combatientes yihadistas importados, falsas banderas potenciales y atrocidades escenificadas.



Spoiler: no hay enlaces



Lea aquí los cables canadienses completos de UNPROFOR.
Vea extractos clave de los archivos a los que se hace referencia en este artículo aquí.



*"Injerencia exterior en el proceso de paz"*

Es un hecho poco conocido pero abiertamente reconocido que EEUU sentó las bases de la guerra en Bosnia, saboteando un acuerdo de paz negociado por la Comunidad Europea a principios de 1992. Bajo sus auspicios, el país sería una confederación, dividida en tres regiones semiautónomas según criterios étnicos. Aunque distaba mucho de ser perfecto, en general cada parte consiguió lo que quería -en particular, el autogobierno- y, al menos, disfrutó de un resultado preferible a un conflicto total.

Sin embargo, el 28 de marzo de 1992, el embajador de EEUU en Yugoslavia, Warren Zimmerman, se reunió con el presidente bosnio, Alija Izetbegovic, musulmán bosnio, para ofrecerle el reconocimiento de Washington como estado independiente. Además, le prometió apoyo incondicional en la inevitable guerra posterior, si rechazaba la propuesta comunitaria. Horas después, Izetbegovic se puso en pie de guerra y los combates estallaron casi de inmediato.

Según la sabiduría popular, a los estadounidenses les preocupaba que el liderazgo de Bruselas en las negociaciones debilitara el prestigio internacional de Washington y contribuyera a que la futura Unión Europea se convirtiera en un bloque de poder independiente tras el colapso del comunismo.

Aunque no cabe duda de que los funcionarios estadounidenses tenían estas preocupaciones, los cables de UNPROFOR ponen al descubierto una agenda mucho más oscura. Washington quería reducir Yugoslavia a escombros y planeaba doblegar violentamente a los serbios prolongando la guerra todo lo posible. Para EEUU, los serbios eran el grupo étnico más decidido a preservar la existencia de la problemática república independiente.

La ayuda absolutista de Washington a los bosnios sirvió muy eficazmente a estos objetivos. Era un artículo de fe en la corriente occidental de la época, y lo sigue siendo hoy, que la intransigencia serbia en las negociaciones bloqueaba el camino hacia la paz en Bosnia. Sin embargo, los cables de UNPROFOR dejan claro en repetidas ocasiones que no era así.

En los cables enviados entre julio y septiembre de 1993, época del alto el fuego y del renovado intento de repartirse el país de forma amistosa, las fuerzas de paz canadienses atribuyen repetidamente un carácter obstinado a los bosnios, no a los serbios. Como afirma un extracto representativo, el objetivo "insuperable" de "satisfacer las demandas musulmanas será el principal obstáculo en cualquier conversación de paz".

Varios pasajes se refieren también a cómo "la interferencia exterior en el proceso de paz" "no ayudó a la situación", y "no se podrá alcanzar la paz" "si las partes exteriores siguen animando a los musulmanes a ser exigentes e inflexibles en las negociaciones."

Por ayuda "exterior", UNPROFOR se refería, por supuesto, a Washington. Su apoyo incondicional a los bosnios les motivó a "[negociar] como si hubieran ganado la guerra", que hasta la fecha habían "perdido".

"Alentar a Izetbegovic para que aguante más concesiones" y "los claros deseos de EEUU de levantar el embargo de armas a los musulmanes y bombardear a los serbios son serios obstáculos para poner fin a los combates en la antigua Yugoslavia", registraron las fuerzas de paz el 7 de septiembre de 1993.

Al día siguiente, informaron al cuartel general de que "los serbios han sido los más cumplidores con los términos del alto el fuego". Mientras tanto, Izetbegovic basaba su posición negociadora en "la imagen popular de los serbios de Bosnia como los malos". Validar esta ilusión tenía un beneficio concomitante: precipitar los ataques aéreos de la OTAN sobre zonas serbias. Esto no pasó desapercibido para las fuerzas de paz:

"No habrá conversaciones serias en Ginebra mientras Izetbegovic crea que se lanzarán ataques aéreos contra los serbios. Estos ataques aéreos reforzarán enormemente su posición y probablemente le harán menos cooperativo en las negociaciones."

Simultáneamente, los combatientes musulmanes "no daban ninguna oportunidad a las conversaciones de paz, sino que iban a por todas", y estaban muy dispuestos y capacitados para ayudar en el objetivo de Izetbegovic. A lo largo de los últimos meses de 1993, lanzaron innumerables ataques contra territorio serbio en toda Bosnia, violando el alto el fuego.

En diciembre, cuando las fuerzas serbias lanzaron un "ataque importante" por su cuenta, un cable de ese mes afirmaba que, desde principios del verano, "la mayor parte de la actividad serbia ha sido defensiva o en respuesta a provocaciones musulmanas".

Un cable de UNPROFOR del 13 de septiembre señalaba que en Sarajevo, "las fuerzas musulmanas siguen infiltrándose en la zona del monte Igman y bombardean a diario las posiciones del BSA [Ejército Serbio de Bosnia] alrededor de la ciudad", siendo el "objetivo evaluado" "aumentar la simpatía occidental provocando un incidente y culpando a los serbios".

Dos días después, continuaban las "provocaciones" al Ejército de los Serbios de Bosnia (BSA), aunque "se informa de que el BSA está actuando con moderación". Esta zona siguió siendo un objetivo clave de los bosnios durante algún tiempo después. El volumen de julio-septiembre concluye con un cable ominoso:

"La ocupación del monte Igman por la BSA no está afectando negativamente a la situación en Sarajevo. Es simplemente una excusa para que Izetbegovic retrase las negociaciones. Sus propias tropas han sido las que más han violado [énfasis añadido] el acuerdo de alto el fuego [del 30 de julio]."

Los muyahidines: "Los musulmanes no dejan de disparar contra su propia gente o contra zonas de la ONU"

Durante todo el conflicto, los muyahidines bosnios trabajaron sin cesar para intensificar la violencia. Musulmanes de todo el mundo inundaron el país a partir de la segunda mitad de 1992, librando la yihad contra croatas y serbios. Muchos ya habían adquirido experiencia en el campo de batalla afgano durante los años 80 y principios de los 90, tras llegar de grupos fundamentalistas británicos y estadounidenses infiltrados por la CIA y el MI6. Para ellos, Yugoslavia era el siguiente campo de reclutamiento.

Los muyahidines llegaban con frecuencia en "vuelos negros", junto con un interminable flujo de armas que violaba el embargo de la ONU. Comenzó como una operación conjunta de Irán y Turquía, con el apoyo financiero de Arabia Saudí, aunque a medida que aumentaba el volumen de armas Estados Unidos tomó el relevo, transportando el mortífero cargamento hasta un aeropuerto de Tuzla mediante flotas de aviones Hércules C-130. Se calcula que los muyahidines bosnios llegaron a Yugoslavia en "vuelos negros", junto con un flujo incesante de armas que violaba el embargo de la ONU.

Las estimaciones sobre el tamaño de los muyahidines bosnios varían enormemente, pero su contribución fundamental a la guerra civil parece clara. El negociador estadounidense para los Balcanes, Richard Holbrooke, declaró en 2001 que los bosnios "no habrían sobrevivido" sin su ayuda, y calificó su papel en el conflicto de "pacto con el diablo" del que Sarajevo aún no se había recuperado.

En los cables de UNPROFOR nunca se menciona explícitamente a los combatientes muyahidines, ni tampoco a los bosnios: el término "los musulmanes" se utiliza profusamente. Sin embargo, abundan las referencias oblicuas a los primeros.

Un informe de inteligencia de invierno de 1993 observaba que "los débiles y descentralizados sistemas de mando y control" de los tres bandos enfrentados producían "una proliferación generalizada de armas y la existencia de diversos grupos paramilitares oficiales y no oficiales, que a menudo tienen agendas individuales y locales". Entre esos grupos "no oficiales" estaban los muyahidines, por supuesto.

Más claramente, en diciembre de ese año, las fuerzas de paz registraron cómo David Owen, un ex político británico que sirvió como negociador principal de la Comunidad Europea en la antigua Yugoslavia, "había sido condenado a muerte por ser responsable de la muerte de 130.000 musulmanes en Bosnia", su sentencia "dictada por el 'Tribunal de Honor de los Musulmanes'". Se sabía que "45 personas estaban en toda Europa para ejecutar la sentencia".






Desde luego, Owen no fue responsable de la muerte de 130.000 musulmanes, ya que en total no murieron ni de lejos tantos bosnios, croatas y serbios en el transcurso de la guerra. Los bosnios tampoco eran extremistas religiosos con una red de operativos por todo el continente, a la espera de ejecutar fatwas dictadas por un "Tribunal de Honor".

Con posterioridad a este incidente, que nunca antes se había revelado públicamente, hay informes de que "los musulmanes" preparaban provocaciones de falsa bandera. En enero de 1994, un cable observó: 

"Los musulmanes no dudan en disparar contra su propio pueblo o contra zonas de la ONU y luego afirmar que los serbios son los culpables para ganarse la simpatía de Occidente. Los musulmanes suelen situar su artillería muy cerca de los edificios de la ONU y de zonas sensibles, como hospitales, con la esperanza de que el fuego de contra-bombardeo serbio alcance estos lugares bajo la mirada de los medios de comunicación internacionales."






Otro cable registra cómo "tropas musulmanas que se hacían pasar por fuerzas de la ONU" habían sido vistas con cascos azules de UNPROFOR y "una combinación de ropa de combate noruega y británica", conduciendo vehículos pintados de blanco y marcados con el distintivo de la ONU. El Director General de las fuerzas de paz temía que si esta connivencia se "generalizaba" o "se utilizaba para infiltrarse en las líneas croatas", "aumentaría enormemente las posibilidades de que las fuerzas legítimas de la ONU fueran objetivo de los croatas."

"Esto puede ser exactamente lo que los musulmanes pretenden, posiblemente para provocar más presión para ataques aéreos contra los croatas", añade el cable.

Ese mismo mes, los cables de UNPROFOR especulaban con que "los musulmanes" atacarían el aeropuerto de Sarajevo, destino de la ayuda humanitaria a los bosnios, con un ataque de falsa bandera. Como "los serbios serían los culpables obvios" en tal escenario, "los musulmanes obtendrían un gran valor propagandístico de tal actividad serbia", y era "por tanto muy tentador para los musulmanes llevar a cabo el bombardeo y culpar a los serbios".






Guerras indirectas de EEUU, antes y ahora

En este contexto, los cables relacionados con la masacre de Markale adquieren un carácter especialmente llamativo. El 5 de febrero de 1994, una explosión arrasó un mercado civil, causando 68 muertos y 144 heridos. 

La responsabilidad del atentado -y los medios con los que se llevó a cabo- ha sido muy discutida desde entonces, y las distintas investigaciones oficiales no han arrojado resultados concluyentes. En aquel momento, la ONU fue incapaz de atribuir la autoría, aunque las tropas de UNPROFOR han declarado desde entonces que sospechaban que la parte bosnia podía haber sido responsable.

En consecuencia, los cables de esa época hacen referencia a "aspectos inquietantes" del suceso, entre ellos que los periodistas fueron "dirigidos al lugar de los hechos tan rápidamente" y "una presencia muy visible del ejército musulmán en la zona".

"Sabemos que los musulmanes han disparado contra sus propios civiles y contra el aeródromo en el pasado para llamar la atención de los medios de comunicación", concluía uno de ellos. Un memorando posterior observa: "En el pasado, las fuerzas musulmanas de las afueras de Sarajevo han colocado explosivos de gran potencia en sus propias posiciones y luego los han detonado bajo la mirada de los medios de comunicación, alegando un bombardeo serbio. Esto se ha utilizado luego como pretexto para el 'contrafuego' musulmán y los ataques contra los serbios".






No obstante, en su condena de 2003 del general serbio Stanislav Galić por su papel en el asedio de Sarajevo, el TPIY concluyó que la masacre fue perpetrada deliberadamente por las fuerzas serbias, fallo que se mantuvo en apelación.

Los autores de este artículo no juzgan lo que ocurrió o no en Markale aquel fatídico día. Sin embargo, la oscuridad que rodeó el suceso prefiguró acontecimientos cruciales que justificaron las escaladas en todas las guerras de poder occidentales posteriores, desde Irak hasta Libia, pasando por Siria y Ucrania.

Desde el inicio de la guerra de Ucrania el pasado 24 de febrero, los crímenes de guerra deliberados, los incidentes reales engañosamente enmarcados como crímenes de guerra y los acontecimientos potencialmente escenificados son prácticamente cotidianos, junto con las correspondientes andanadas de reclamaciones y reconvenciones de culpabilidad. En algunos casos, funcionarios de uno de los bandos han pasado de celebrar y atribuirse el mérito de un ataque a culpar al otro en cuestión de días, o simplemente de horas. La sustancia y el giro se han vuelto inseparables, si no simbióticos.

En los próximos años, quién hizo qué a quién y cuándo podría convertirse, a la manera del TPIY, en asuntos que se decidan en tribunales internacionales. Ya se están tomando medidas para crear un organismo similar una vez finalizada la guerra en Ucrania. 

Parlamentarios holandeses han pedido que Vladimir Putin sea juzgado en La Haya. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de Francia ha pedido la creación de un tribunal especial. La ONG Truth Hounds, con sede en Kiev, está recopilando cada día pruebas de supuestas atrocidades rusas en todo el país, al servicio de dicho tribunal.

No cabe duda de que tanto las fuerzas de Kiev como las de Moscú han cometido atrocidades y matado a civiles en este conflicto, al igual que es indiscutible que los tres bandos de la guerra de Bosnia fueron culpables de actos atroces y masacres de personas inocentes y/o indefensas. Es razonable suponer que el salvajismo será cada vez más despiadado a medida que avance la guerra en Ucrania, del mismo modo que ocurrió con la desintegración de Yugoslavia.

No se sabe con certeza cuánto tiempo durarán los combates, aunque funcionarios de la UE y la OTAN han pronosticado que podrían ser varios años, y las potencias occidentales tienen la clara intención de mantener activa la guerra por poderes durante el mayor tiempo posible. El 11 de octubre, The Washington Post informó de que Estados Unidos había admitido en privado que Kiev era incapaz de "ganar la guerra directamente", pero también había "descartado la idea de empujar o incluso empujar a Ucrania a la mesa de negociaciones".

Esto pone de relieve otro mito que surgió a raíz de las guerras yugoslavas y que perdura hasta nuestros días. Se trata de la noción ampliamente extendida de que la negociación y los intentos de lograr una solución pacífica sólo envalentonaron a los "agresores" serbios. 

Este peligroso mito ha servido de justificación para todo tipo de destructivas intervenciones occidentales. Los ciudadanos de estos países viven hasta hoy con las consecuencias de esas acciones, a menudo como emigrantes tras huir de ciudades y pueblos abrasados por guerras de cambio de régimen. 

También perdura otro legado tóxico de las guerras de los Balcanes: La preocupación de los occidentales por la vida humana viene determinada por el bando que apoyen sus gobiernos en un conflicto determinado. Como demuestran los cables canadienses de UNPROFOR, Estados Unidos y sus aliados han cultivado el apoyo a sus guerras ocultando una realidad que incluso sus propios militares documentaron con detalle clínico.


----------



## Zepequenhô (Sábado a la(s) 9:22 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero dime qué paises tienen un salario medio mayor, qué problema tienes con esos datos?



Para empezar.

¿Que cojones tiene que ver eso con tu afirmación inicial? ¿Y sabes distinguir entre media y mediana? ¿Y sabes que es la paridad de poder adquisitivo?


¿Tu eres de esa gente que se empeña en tener razón e insiste en ello por estúpido orgullo aunque no sepas de lo que hablas?


----------



## Captain Julius (Sábado a la(s) 9:22 PM)

Mabuse dijo:


> Y Gödel lo remata.



Reconozco mi ignorancia (y no docta) sobre Gödel y su filosofía.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (Sábado a la(s) 9:24 PM)

Iskra dijo:


> Y un pequeño O.T. de cosas que sabíamos 4 cuando era más difícil obtener información. Aunque sea tarde, hay que ir preparando la cuenta, que ya está más cerca la hora de pagar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abrí hilo de ello.





Documentos guerra Bosnia salen a la luz.


https://thegrayzone.com/2022/12/30/declassified-intelligence-files-bosnian-war/ Artículo en castellano: Un conjunto de archivos de inteligencia enviados por las fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz canadienses exponen las operaciones negras de la CIA, envíos ilegales de armas, yihadistas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Sábado a la(s) 9:28 PM)

Tanques Leopard en países de la OTAN, :

Alemania-285
Polonia-250
España-327
Finlandia-200
Suecia-120
Noruega-52
Canadá-40
Dinamarca-44


----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 9:30 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Iskra dijo:
> 
> 
> > "Revisión de la letanía de errores que impidieron una victoria rápida de los rusos en Kiev" Análisis The Guardian
> ...



"*Revisión de la letanía de errores que impidieron una victoria rápida de los rusos en Kiev" Análisis The Guardian*


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 9:32 PM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tanques Leopard en países de la OTAN, :
> 
> Alemania-285
> Polonia-250
> ...



Joder, buen negocio han hecho los alemanes con nosotros.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 9:36 PM)

Guaguei dijo:


>



Joder qué amarillismo. Prigozhin tiene más sentido común. Y podeis ver que excluye al ejército ruso del posible triunfo 









Пригожин опроверг взятие Соледара


Пресс-служба компании "Конкорд" опубликовала ответ Евгения Пригожина на запрос о ситуации в Соледаре, который якобы уже взят под контроль российскими силами




www.mk.ru





"*Prigozhin negó la captura de Soledar*

El servicio de prensa de la empresa Concord publicó la respuesta de Yevgeny Prigozhin a una consulta sobre la situación en Soledar que, según informes de las redes sociales, podría haber sido tomada bajo control por las fuerzas rusas. En su respuesta, Prigozhin afirmó que solo los combatientes de su PMC supuestamente lucharon por la ciudad.

“*Sí, los combatientes de Wagner PMC y exclusivamente los combatientes de Wagner PMC están cerca de tomar Soledar*”, dijo el comunicado, “*pero cualquier información prematura perjudica la ofensiva”.


Según Prigozhin, las "declaraciones desequilibradas" en los medios "conducen a pérdidas adicionales

“Después de la captura final de Soledar, les informaremos de inmediato sobre esto”, agregó el fundador de la PMC.*


----------



## Guanotopía (Sábado a la(s) 9:36 PM)

El cambio climático o el HAARP les está salvando el culo a nuestros incompetentes líderes europeos.









El calor cierra las pistas de esquí alpinas


Las temperaturas cálidas sin precedentes registradas al iniciarse el año en Europa han obligado a cerrar muchas pistas de esquí y a reconvertir estas estaciones en




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 9:37 PM)

Creo que tenemos que seguir adelante. El Papa de Roma aconseja lo mismo...

Representante del presidente de Turquía Kalyn: el país espera una extensión del alto el fuego en Ucrania

¿Debe haber al menos algo de lógica en esta guerra? Según el que está disponible en este momento, después de la "desescalada", el "reagrupamiento", la "decisión difícil" y el "alto el fuego unilateral", tarde o temprano debe seguir la capitulación. - Bueno, ¡es puramente lógico! Pero antes de eso, antes de rendirse, todavía queda un largo camino por recorrer...

Ígor Strelkov


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 9:39 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> [QUOTE="Iskra, post: 44255875, member: 60852"
> 
> Tras un asalto inicial ruso a más del 20 % de Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas se toparon con una decidida resistencia ucraniana, que *terminó con una vergonzosa retirada de Kiev*. A partir de entonces la guerra se convirtió en una lucha de desgaste entre cer



Pues yo solo he leido hasta lo de vergonzosa retirada de Kiev, en el primer párrafo.
Personalmente no me interesan estas opiniones sesgadas de supuestos analistas, que ni siquiera entienden lo que pasó en Kiev en marzo de 2022.
Pero claro, el coronel sabe analizar bombardeos masivos de población, no le da para más. Así le va a la OTAN.
[/QUOTE]
Esa fue la primera que me chirrió, preferí advertir porqur no se lo iba a corregir. Y es gusano, qué va a decir...pero por lo general el análisis no es malo. Artillería en abundancia y sin fin de municiones para disparar desde lejos a unos desgraciados que principalmente ponen carne. Y es lo que hay.
Hoy he visto varios vídeos de la picadora estremecedores. Cargando muertos en furgones en Artemovsk como si fueran sacos de patatas...y, como da a entender el artículo, cada vez quedan menos patatas porque la sarten no da a basto a freirlas.

Y déjeles, si de verdad piensan que lo de Kiev o lo de Jersón fueron vergonzosas retiradas es que, en mi opinión, no entienden nada de esta guerra....y es mejor que sigan sin entender.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 9:41 PM)

Escribe #Inspector.

Buen día a todos.
Como prometimos antes del nuevo año, revisaremos la situación en temas individuales y comenzaremos con la situación militar.
Y así, una descripción general de lo que está sucediendo, por qué, hacia dónde va y, en mi opinión, qué se debe hacer para corregir la situación.
El estado de cosas en el frente y en la retaguardia inmediata y por qué.
Después de dejar Kherson, parte de la región de Kharkiv y la situación que se desarrolló bajo el Estuario Rojo (por cierto, todo esto se nos presenta en el estado y cerca de los medios estatales como una gran victoria estratégica, es genial, sí, y algunos "patriotas" cantaron de inmediato, dicen que necesitamos un acuerdo, dicen y realmente no necesitamos estos territorios y todo eso, pero qué pasa con la constitución y la opinión de la gente, pero nada será mejor pisoteado para nosotros ) había una posición en el frente.
bueno, no considerar el avance en algunas áreas, por un par de kilómetros, un éxito (no, a los que roían la defensa de los natobenderitas, una reverencia profunda, ciertamente hicieron su trabajo por 5, y se inclinan ante ellos por esto, pero esto no es porque, sino a pesar de).
Y entonces considere lo que llevó a este resultado. Después de todo, las tropas no eran fáciles de caminar y llegaron allí. Alguien con posiciones estelares específicas planeó, implementó e informó sobre la implementación del plan, sí. Probablemente, como siempre, se hizo notar, incluso premiado y promocionado, pero el resultado. Sí, se perdieron la contraofensiva, sobre cómo, se retiraron de manera organizada, sí, bien hecho. Solo ahora, probablemente, los perezosos o muy lejos de lo que está sucediendo no saben que cada 3 meses, en promedio, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania envían 30-40 mil bayonetas al frente, y de ellas 15-20 están bien entrenadas ( en países de la OTAN o bajo su dirección) y tripulados en todas las relaciones. Y la pregunta es, ¿dónde se deben tirar sí. Y ahora la pregunta principal: cuántos recursos, tiempo y, lo más importante, vidas humanas se gastaron en avanzar hasta estas líneas, quién, por ejemplo, respondió por este pequeño porro, no he oído, y tú.
Y aquí volvemos a las preguntas principales. Y hay pocos de ellos: esto es irresponsabilidad, que se genera por la impunidad, la falta de un plan maestro y cómo se puede desarrollar sin especificar el propósito del NWO (y en cuanto a mí, tengo que decir honestamente la guerra estamos librando). Y la movilización de todas las estructuras estatales para lograr el objetivo declarado.
De todas las estructuras, me refiero no solo a las Fuerzas Armadas, la Guardia Rusa, el FSB, el Ministerio del Interior, la industria de defensa, sino también a las autoridades monetarias, a saber, el Ministerio de Hacienda y el Banco Central, así como un Un gran saludo a Roscosmos, y sospecho que no solo de mí.
Con el Banco Central y el Ministerio de Hacienda, todo está claro, incluso sin mí, hay alguien que diga algo, pero Roskosmos es un tema aparte. A menudo escuchamos, dicen, este o aquel ataque fue infligido en las coordenadas emitidas por la inteligencia espacial estadounidense, sí. Y solo soy yo, el miserable, que piensa que también tenemos satélites, sí. Y probablemente solo recuerdo que en la URSS podían leer periódicos en la tierra, quien quiere comprender el tema con más detalle "Tecnología de la juventud" para ayudar, había una revista de este tipo en la misma URSS para la juventud. Y ahora la pregunta es para el relleno: la constelación de satélites debe cubrir todo el espacio, al menos Eurasia y América, y debe estar equipada con satélites con diferentes tipos de cámaras para la observación, y por la noche, más aún, se graba cualquier toma. por el satélite dos veces, con seguimiento del objeto y emisión de coordenadas, el programador promedio escribirá un programa dos veces, y hola a 777, hamers y todos los demás.
¿Y dónde está?, pero las crestas ahora tienen disparos fáciles por la noche (bombardeos de hospitales, vecindarios pacíficos y una cereza en el pastel. Makeevka, cuántas personas murieron allí, de lo contrario, no hay resonancia sobre lo que aún no hablan) . Algo como esto. Y si no existen tales satélites, aunque creo que lo más probable es que los programas y las comunicaciones con artillería, entonces nuevamente la pregunta es quién tiene la culpa y cómo se castiga, dónde está el dinero y quién está autorizado para corregir la situación.
Y por supuesto, el tema del mando en los niveles más alto, medio y bajo, como sé con certeza, debido a la participación directa, un gran porcentaje de los comandantes desde la compañía hasta los comandantes de brigada no conocen la situación en el campo de batalla, y hay al menos el 30% de ellos, y en la milicia entre los movilizados y bajo todos el 65%. De nuevo la irresponsabilidad y la impunidad.

Por lo tanto, veo una salida a esta situación en los siguientes pasos:
- Especificar los objetivos de la SVO y las formas de alcanzarlos;
- sobre la base de estos objetivos, desarrollar un plan para una compañía militar (el número de tropas involucradas, su calidad y reservas, su suministro para todo tipo de asignaciones: BC, transporte, medicina, combustible, finanzas, etc.) operaciones y su interconexión son ataques simultáneos en infraestructura y puestos de mando, ofensiva de artillería en el frente, la llamada preparación de artillería con la participación de la aviación - bombas PTAB, y no solo FAB en áreas fortificadas y luego, una bien pensada ofensivo y no de frente, sino clásica cobertura y cerco);
- la introducción de la responsabilidad en todos los niveles, desde el mando hasta el decoro inferior (de lo contrario, solo los desviacionistas y desertores son castigados en nuestro país, un pelotón de los medios de comunicación vino de la zona NVO, llegó a la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar para entregar sus armas ahora al tribunal, pero estas personas se enumeran en alguna parte, alguien que les ordenó y cómo llegaron a Moscú con armas, cuántas cabezas deberían volar, y dicen que serán juzgados por nosotros, y el resto es una pregunta).
Espero que el trabajo en este sentido ya esté en marcha, y para febrero, si mis pensamientos son correctos en un 50 %, entonces esto ya es un gran cambio hacia la victoria. De todos modos, se han movilizado 300 mil, y Dios no quiera que realmente se estén preparando para tal escenario.
Esto es así, en definitiva, para no sobrecargar de información durante varias horas de lectura.
Me inclino ante el sim. La próxima revisión de políticas. Será uno de estos días.

Todos con vacaciones en curso. todo lo mejor y nuestra victoria.

"Yasinovataya, Donbass en la línea de fuego".


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 9:44 PM)

El 6 de enero de 2023, el Departamento de Defensa de los EE. UU. anunció la asignación del nuevo paquete único más grande de asistencia militar de los EE. UU. a Ucrania por un monto de $ 3,075 mil millones hasta el momento. La pieza central del nuevo paquete de ayuda fue el suministro de vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley de 50 M2 a Ucrania por primera vez. Por primera vez, también se destacan otros tipos de armas. La cantidad total de ayuda militar de EE. UU. asignada oficialmente a Kyiv desde el inicio de la operación militar especial rusa en Ucrania el 24 de febrero de 2022 ahora supera los 24 900 millones de dólares, y la cantidad total de ayuda militar de EE. UU. a Ucrania desde 2014 ha superado los 27 000 millones de dólares.

El nuevo paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania se divide en dos partes. La primera parte es la asignación de un récord de $ 2.85 mil millones por órdenes del presidente de los EE. UU. en el marco de sus poderes administrativos (Presidencial Drawdown of Security Assistance - PDA) y es la asignación operativa de propiedad del Departamento de Defensa de los EE. UU. Este es el paquete presidencial número 29 y el más grande de asistencia militar a Ucrania a través del PDA desde agosto de 2021.

Además, se asignaron otros $ 225 millones a Ucrania a través de Financiamiento Militar Extranjero (FMF) y estos fondos están destinados a financiar proyectos a largo plazo para el desarrollo de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania.

A través del PDA, este nuevo paquete de asistencia militar a Ucrania proporciona:

- 50 vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley M2 y 500 misiles guiados antitanque TOW y 250 mil proyectiles de calibre 25 mm;
- un número adicional sin nombre de misiles guiados de precisión GMLRS para sistemas de misiles HIMARS;
- 100 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal con orugas M113;
- 55 vehículos blindados de ruedas de la clase MRAP de un tipo no especificado;
- 138 vehículos HMMWV;
- Obuses autopropulsados 18 de calibre 155 mm y vehículos blindados 18 para transportar municiones (otras fuentes dicen que serán obuses autopropulsados 155-mm / 39 M109A6 Paladin y, aparentemente, respectivamente, vehículos blindados para transportar municiones M992A2 FAASV sobre la misma base);
- 70 mil proyectiles de artillería de calibre 155 mm;
- 500 rondas de artillería de alta precisión de calibre 155 mm (probablemente M982 Excalibur);
- 1200 proyectiles de racimo de 155 mm del sistema de minería remota Remote Anti-Armor Mine (RAAM) (con minas antitanque);
- 36 obuses remolcados de calibre 105 mm (probablemente M119) y 95 mil proyectiles de artillería de calibre 105 mm;
- 10 mil minas de mortero de calibre 120 mm;
- un número no identificado de misiles guiados antiaéreos RIM-7 Sea Sparrow;
- 4000 cohetes no guiados Zuni de calibre 127 mm;
- alrededor de 2000 lanzagranadas antitanque de mano;
- rifles de francotirador, ametralladoras y municiones para lanzagranadas antipersonal automáticos y armas pequeñas;
- minas antipersonal direccionales Claymore;
- dispositivos de visión nocturna y dispositivos ópticos;
- Repuestos y otros bienes de campo.









Новый рекордный пакет американской военной помощи Украине, включая боевые машины пехоты М2 Bradley


6 января 2023 года министерство обороны США объявило о выделении нового самого масштабного до сих пор единовременного пакета американской военной помощи Украине на сумму 3,075 миллиарда долларов. Центральной частью нового пакета помощи стало предоставление Украине впервые 50 боевых машин пехоты М2…




bmpd.livejournal.com


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 9:48 PM)

Prensa rusa criticando a Putiniano.

Se vuelve a demostrar que hay más libertad de prensa en Rusia que en el estercolero totalitario del autollamado "mundo libre", no veo críticas al abuelo pedofilo de esa magnitud en USA y sus esclavos otanicos.


¿Para quién es el gesto navideño de Putin y por qué nadie planea con más de seis meses de anticipación?

El presidente deliberadamente no incluye "propaganda militar" en su totalidad.

La propaganda militar es cuando: "¡Mata a un ucraniano, salva un árbol, mata 100 crestas, salva toda una plantación forestal!"

Tal propaganda militar se ha incluido durante mucho tiempo en Ucrania y está funcionando al máximo. Hay mucho daño de ella, daña la psique de por vida. Bueno, Kyiv está luchando por su supervivencia, es lógico que "juegue por todo el dinero".

Nuestro presidente sigue manteniendo la imagen de un sabio pacificador que se vio obligado a ir a la guerra contra las fuerzas del mal del mundo. Pero lo hace lentamente y de mala gana, ¡es un pacificador!

Él realmente piensa que sí.

Además, nuestro presidente es muy aficionado a las maniobras tácticas. En Rusia, no hay otra estrategia más larga que 6 meses, lo que estaría fuera de la cabeza de Vladimir Putin.

Sólo él tiene derecho a pensar estratégicamente. Sobre la base de este derecho exclusivo, maniobra constantemente en la política interior y exterior.

Por lo tanto, todo el aparato al servicio del presidente nunca planea nada para más de 6 meses. El Presidente en cualquier momento puede hacer una maniobra al costado.

¿Por qué? Porque eligió hacerlo.

Había un plan, luego hablé con Erdogan, y el plan cambió. La estrategia se mantuvo sin cambios, pero el plan cambió. Por lo tanto, el presidente nunca trata de no hacer declaraciones sustantivas y específicas y no establece tales metas.

No hace falta decir que, en tales condiciones, las instituciones y el personal comienzan a degradarse de forma natural, y solo personas muy pacientes o codiciosas permanecen alrededor del líder.

A la sociedad le pueden gustar o no las decisiones del Presidente, sus maniobras tácticas. El truco es que Putin no sería él mismo si prestara atención a la opinión pública.

Y, probablemente, lo más importante. El presidente confía en que Rusia tiene un gran margen de seguridad. Por lo tanto, es posible maniobrar con más cuidado entre los intereses comerciales y los objetivos nacionales, haciendo periódicamente grandes gestos.


----------



## Curroesteja (Sábado a la(s) 9:49 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> O al revés, quién sabe.



Saberse, se sabe que Alemania es un país ocupado militarmente. 
Bueno y España, Italia....


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 9:49 PM)

La defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania cerca de Soledar se está desmoronando como un castillo de naipes.
En pocos días se derrumbó el sistema de posiciones defensivas, que fueron ocupadas por unidades de las brigadas mecanizadas 28 y tanques 17. Durante su huida, cinco fortalezas más fueron abandonadas. Muchos heridos y muertos. Un fuerte enfriamiento complicó significativamente la ya crítica situación. No hay nada para sacar a los heridos. Existen numerosos casos de congelación e hipotermia. Nadie piensa siquiera en el levantamiento de cadáveres en estas brigadas.

La moral cayó al mínimo incluso en unidades que se consideraban la élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Ayer, en la región de Soledar, los oficiales subalternos y soldados del destacamento del Centro de Propósitos Especiales "Oeste" (el antiguo 8º regimiento separado de las Fuerzas Especiales de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania) se negaron a llevar a cabo un combate. misión.

El comando ucraniano trató de rectificar la situación enviando más de 20 unidades de varios vehículos blindados ligeros de fabricación occidental en redes de arrastre. Sin embargo, casi todos estos vehículos blindados resultaron ser técnicamente defectuosos, y la ola de frío hizo que su uso para contraataques fuera completamente inadecuado. Las reservas de mano de obra en esta zona al mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania también están prácticamente agotadas.

Los militares ucranianos más inteligentes entienden la desesperanza de su situación y abandonan el área de Soledar en pequeños grupos.



Ivan Rogov


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Sábado a la(s) 9:50 PM)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> No.
> 
> Es el arma perfecta, barato, fácil de mantener, dócil, lento, con muy baja velocidad de perdida, espacioso... su único defecto es su limitada autonomía de vuelo, en todo caso superior a la de un helicóptero
> 
> ...



El problema de los drones kamikace y similares no va a ser solucionado por aviones tripulados. 

Más que nada porque lo que se necesita es un aparato que esté volando muchas horas y que pueda llevar multiples interceptores (mini misiles o drones) o un incluso un cañón, escopeta o ametralladora.

Lo que proponéis con aviones An-2 , ULMs o helicópteros es simplemente imposible. Primero hay que detectar a los drones enemigos y después asignar los blancos a esos "interceptores". Un avión o helícoptero tripulado no puede estar 12 o más horas de vuelo por la fatiga de la tripulación.

Hay aviones que tienen esa autonomía o se le acercan pero entonces estamos hablando de aviones tan grandes como un Tu-95 Bear. 

Supongo que no es esto lo que proponéis.

Un dron controlado desde tierra si puede tener esa autonomía y establecer una CAP para cubrir una zona predeterminada.

En definitiva, esto será solucionado por SAMs especializados como los Pantsir y Tor o por mini drones kamikace interceptores, drones más grandes que lleven mini-misiles o otros drones kamikaces.


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 9:51 PM)

⚡*Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg:*

_ "Existe una creciente cooperación económica entre Rusia y China. China no ha condenado la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Más bien, apoya la versión rusa de culpar a la OTAN.

Están unidos por el hecho de querer un orden mundial diferente. La cuestión es que no comparten nuestros valores y están tratando de defender intereses que violan nuestra fe en la libertad y la democracia. En este mundo peligroso, los países de la alianza deben mantenerse unidos”_.

No quedamos que russia estaria aislada y seria un paria en el Mundo... Jens... . . No lees las noticias en antoniatres y estas lobotomizao por los rusos....


----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 9:51 PM)

Welt alemán.










Krieg: Mit westlichen Panzern kann die Ukraine jetzt auch besetztes Staatsgebiet zurückerobern - WELT


Mit den Panzerlieferungen bricht der Westen ein Tabu. Doch sie werden nicht ausreichen. Es braucht moderne Kampfpanzer, um den Krieg mit einem Erfolg für die Ukraine zu beenden. Erste Staaten in Europa signalisieren ihre Bereitschaft diese zu liefern. Der Druck auf Deutschland wächst.




www.welt.de






*Con los tanques occidentales, Ucrania ahora puede recuperar el territorio ocupado*
Estado: 16:48 | Tiempo de lectura: 3 minutos
https://www.welt.de/autor/clemens-wergin/
Por Clemens Wergin
Corresponsal Jefe de Política Exterior


*Con las entregas de tanques, Occidente está rompiendo un tabú. Pero no serán suficientes. Se necesitan tanques de batalla principales modernos para terminar la guerra con una victoria para Ucrania. Los primeros países de Europa están dando muestras de su disposición a entregarlos. La presión sobre Alemania está creciendo.*

Esta semana marcó un giro dramático en la política de Ucrania occidental. Porque con el robusto AMX 10-RC de Francia, con los Marders de Alemania y los aún mejores Bradley estadounidenses, Occidente está rompiendo con un tabú anterior y está entregando tanques (de reconocimiento e infantería) de producción occidental por primera vez.

*Estos no representan lo más moderno que Occidente tiene en su arsenal. Sin embargo, son significativamente superiores a los antiguos modelos soviéticos que utilizan tanto Ucrania como Rusia*. Este es el final de una política de ambivalencia a la que Occidente se ha aferrado durante demasiado tiempo.


----------



## vladimirovich (Sábado a la(s) 9:51 PM)

1) Claro, ya lo he dicho, yo no quiero ver a Rusia en lugares de Ucrania donde no pinta nada y ni acepto los mapas del nacionalismo ucraniano ni tampoco los de los objetivos de máximos del Kremlin, lo que puedo intuir de la realidad me dice que ambos son falsos.

2) Bien, dejemos la duda sobre la voluntad de los negociadores en el Memorándum de Budapest, en el caso de los negociadores de Alemania, Francia y Ucrania en Minks no hay ninguna duda, no lo digo yo, lo han dicho ellos.

3) Quieres decir que si unas decenas de paisanos de Bahmut fuesen prorusos las 10 o 20 brigadas del ejército ucraniano que operan en la zona se hubiesen retirado?.

4) Algunos pensamos que el nacionalismo ucraniano deberia olvidarse de cagar fuera de su corral y que la política imperial USA debería tener una acción menos destructiva en el mundo en general y en Europa en particular 

5) Si, Crimea estaba fuera de los acuerdos de Minks. El Donbass durante 8 años lo quiso Rusia en Ucrania, pero con condiciones pactadas, autonomía, como reaseguro de neutralidad de Ucrania y por su fuerza electoral y económica dentro de Ucrania para evitar que está se escorase a proxi antiruso, el problema es que la otra parte no quería negociar nada..solo estaban ganando tiempo para la guerra...lo han dicho ellos, que no lo digo yo.

Disculpa pero creo haber leído post tuyos con una posición muy comprensiva con la intervención en Serbia y la secesión de Kosovo, fíjate que a mí me pasa al revés, no veo sentido en que Kosovo vuelva a Serbia ni en qué Crimea vuelva a Ucrania.


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 9:51 PM)

Historia salvaje en Samara. Lo que, sin embargo, muestra cuál es nuestra política migratoria y hacia dónde conduce.

En Samara, dos invitados tayikos se burlaron de una niña rusa y transmitieron en línea. No está muy claro, la emborracharon/drogaron ellos mismos. O se aprovecharon de la estupidez de la propia chica. Pero ese no es el punto.

Y el hecho de que esta situación vuelva a hacernos recordar que el año pasado casi 120.000 ciudadanos de Tayikistán recibieron la ciudadanía rusa. Y quiero preguntar cuántos de ellos son como Alisher Karimov, uno de sus sinvergüenzas.
A juzgar por su página, tiene madre y esposa (¿hermana?), hijo (¿hermano?). Es decir, exteriormente es bastante decente, y tal vez incluso un joven trabajador. Sin embargo, he escrito más de una vez: para la mayoría de los inmigrantes que reciben la ciudadanía rusa, Rusia es solo forraje. Base para el bienestar. No respetan la cultura rusa, las tradiciones, los rusos después de todo. Nunca se integrarán. Porque no lo necesitan. Traerán aquí sus tradiciones y valores. Recientemente, el miembro de HRC, Kirill Kabanov, dijo con razón que el aumento de los delitos contra la inviolabilidad sexual de los menores está relacionado precisamente con los inmigrantes, incluidos los delitos de naturaleza homosexual.

Lo más interesante es que los miembros de la diáspora fueron los primeros en encontrar a los necrófagos de Samara. Esto no muestra tanto la ineficiencia de las estructuras del CID en la policía de Samara como refleja el hecho de que la diáspora no es una "autonomía cultural". Y en su forma más pura, una comunidad étnica cerrada que ha asumido las funciones tanto de los tribunales como de la policía y otros departamentos.

Vale la pena recordar que hace poco más de un año en Samara, los escolares tayikos golpearon a un compañero de clase ruso. Y las autoridades involucraron a la diáspora en la resolución del conflicto, para que sus líderes pudieran trabajar con sus compatriotas. ¿A qué se parece? ¿Qué tipo de estructura es esta que ha reemplazado al poder?

Pero en general, la situación resulta, por supuesto, evidente. Nuestros nuevos conciudadanos se burlan de la niña y difunden el video. Y en los mismos días, los hombres rusos de la misma Samara mueren en Makeevka y aún continúan en el frente.

¿Nadie piensa que tales contradicciones pueden crearnos problemas muy serios en un futuro cercano?

andréi medvédev


----------



## Kron II (Sábado a la(s) 9:53 PM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tanques Leopard en países de la OTAN, :
> 
> Alemania-285
> Polonia-250
> ...



Supongo que se referirán a algunas versiones antiguas que algunos de estos países, como España, tienen almacenados en sus arsenales, por ejemplo la versión Leopard 2A4. De lo contrario, Rusia se estaría cepillando gran parte del arsenal de primera línea de los países europeos de la OTAN, y no creo que se puedan reponer tan rápidamente.

¿Qué sería lo siguiente que pedirían los americanos? Que Corea del Sur cediese sus K2, o Japón sus tanques del Tipo-10. No creo que pidan a Israel ceder sus Merkava. ¿Por qué no donan ellos las versiones A1 y A2 de sus M1 Abrams?


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 9:55 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "*Revisión de la letanía de errores que impidieron una victoria rápida de los rusos en Kiev" Análisis The Guardian*



The guardian.. .. The guardian... Entre el centeno.. ..


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 9:55 PM)

*Las informaciones sobre una retirada ucraniana de Soledar no son correctas*. Se están produciendo intensos combates tanto en Soledar como en las afueras de Artemovsk-Bajmut. Las unidades de asalto de ChVK Wagner conjuntamente con las recientemente llegadas tropas aerotransportadas están *asegurando edificio por edificio*. La s*ituación es critica para la guarnición *de Soledar que está sufriendo *altísimas bajas al encontrarse prácticamente en un cerco operativo*. Los atacantes también sufren considerables bajas (sobretodo en el momento de haber roto las defensas ucranianas). Las imágenes que llegan desde Soledar muestran una* baja moral* entre los defensores e incluso casos de deserción. El mando ucraniano está sacando algunas unidades que han perdido su capacidad de combate de la fortaleza mientras se introducen nuevas reservas para organizar un contraataque. Lo sensato para el mando ucraniano es retirarse de estas posiciones cuanto antes porque son indefendibles. La situación es tan complicada que los acontecimientos pueden cambiar radicalmente en cuestión de horas. No nos apresuremos con las informaciones que llegan sobre una toma completa de Soledar. *Al mando ruso tampoco le interesa una retirada ucraniana en estos momentos: han buscado desde primavera tener una gran concentración de tropas ucranianas en un pequeño sector para convertirlo en una picadora. Recordemos que las guerras no se ganan tomando territorios, se ganan destruyendo la capacidad enemiga para luchar.*

He leído por ahí esta tarde que hasta el verano la norma era no dar nada por conquistado hasta que no esté limpio y se hayan desbaratado al menos un par de intentos de contraataques. Me parece muy sensato.
Y me parece bien tener paciencia con la desinfección porque no creo que a estas alturas nadie dude que en el 45 se quedó bastante lejos de hacerlo.


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 9:58 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Welt alemán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vuelta la burra al trigo


----------



## Guanotopía (Sábado a la(s) 10:02 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Welt alemán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero los javelin, pero los nlaw

Un día los tanques son unas máquinas obsoletas, otro día son la panacea que darán la victoria a Ucrania.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 10:02 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> The guardian.. .. The guardian... Entre el centeno.. ..



Joder, pero si hasta a M.Priede le ha parecido correcto el artículo, pues no traigo yo artículos de la prensa rusa....... Ya veo que solo te "informas" por este hilo, y tendrás a casi todos los antiputinene en ignorados.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Sábado a la(s) 10:02 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> [QUOTE="Iskra, post: 44255875, member: 60852"
> 
> Tras un asalto inicial ruso a más del 20 % de Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas se toparon con una decidida resistencia ucraniana, que *terminó con una vergonzosa retirada de Kiev*. A partir de entonces la guerra se convirtió en una lucha de desgaste entre cer



Pues yo solo he leido hasta lo de vergonzosa retirada de Kiev, en el primer párrafo.
Personalmente no me interesan estas opiniones sesgadas de supuestos analistas, que ni siquiera entienden lo que pasó en Kiev en marzo de 2022.
Pero claro, el coronel sabe analizar bombardeos masivos de población, no le da para más. Así le va a la OTAN.
[/QUOTE]
Lo que viene después es bastante ponderado... lo que no sé es pq no entiende que la invasión de kiev era tb parte de una estrategia como si que entiende las otras retiradas...


----------



## Kalikatres (Sábado a la(s) 10:03 PM)

Bakhmut: Piiitaaa pita pit pita piiiiita pita pita:


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 10:03 PM)

«Maestros - Detrás de cada gran fortuna hay un crimen igual de grande» Viñeta soviética de Kukryniksy, 1952. Alrededor de la mesa, de izquierda a derecha: Krupp, Rothschild, Lady Astor, Du Pont, Rockefeller, Mellon, Ford, Harriman.

Retratos: Krupp, Morgan, Rockefeller, Ford.


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 10:04 PM)

EGO dijo:


> Llevan 6 meses asi.No se ni para que discutimos con los mamarrachos que cada 2 horas anuncian la caida de Bajmut o Soledar.



Tu abriste un hilo hace unos días diciendo que los orcos se estaban retirando de Bajmut...


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (Sábado a la(s) 10:06 PM)

Nadie se da cuenta de que Ucrania-OTAN no puede vencer a Rusia. 
Nadie se da cuenta de que Rusia tiene que tener una salida a este conflicto que no conlleve su derrota?
Nadie se da cuenta de que Rusia tiene armas nucleares?

Imagino que lo que tratan es de desgastar a Rusia, todos saben que va a ganar la guerra pero quieren que tenga un precio alto de desgaste.

Ucrania no puede formar parte de la OTAN del mismo modo que Cuba no puede tener bases miliares rusas con misiles nucleares apuntando a Estados Unidos.

Cualquier político y militar lo dirá aunque sea con micrófonos apagados.


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 10:08 PM)

Kron II dijo:


> Yo diría que la diferencia son las ojivas nucleares, que Alemania no tiene.



Tengo compañeros alemanes cerca de los 50 años que hicieron la mili y les da la risa.

Me decían que el ejército alemán es una pantomima. Hasta el mantenimiento daba pena... algo muy inusual en la mentalidad de trabajo alemana

En el fondo saben que son un país ocupado y que tienen que tragar jrande con los anglos


----------



## El_Suave (Sábado a la(s) 10:08 PM)

Curroesteja dijo:


> Saberse, se sabe que Alemania es un país ocupado militarmente.
> Bueno y España, Italia....



España, sí, ocupado militarmente por los vencedores de la Guerra Civil, con el beneplacito de la OTAN.

Italia y Alemania, sí, ocupados por la OTAN, la organización militar creada para integrar a los herederos de Hitler y Mussolini.


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 10:08 PM)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Para empezar.
> 
> ¿Que cojones tiene que ver eso con tu afirmación inicial? ¿Y sabes distinguir entre media y mediana? ¿Y sabes que es la paridad de poder adquisitivo?
> 
> ...



Mi afirmación inicial es que en "Occidente" se vive mejor, eso lo avalan esos datos, por lo tanto, es lógico pensar que muchos otros quieran "unirse" a ese grupo de países con mayor poder adquisitivo
Esa es mi afirmación inicial, ahora, qué es lo que afirmas tú para contradecirlo


----------



## llabiegu (Sábado a la(s) 10:10 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder, buen negocio han hecho los alemanes con nosotros.



Y con mercedes, bmw y vw ni te cuento


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Sábado a la(s) 10:12 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Nadie se da cuenta de que Ucrania-OTAN no puede vencer a Rusia.
> Nadie se da cuenta de que Rusia tiene que tener una salida a este conflicto que no conlleve su derrota?
> Nadie se da cuenta de que Rusia tiene armas nucleares?
> 
> ...



Estan jugando al colapso de Rusia como pasó con la union soviética... y, evidentemente, es algo con mucho riesgo


----------



## coscorron (Sábado a la(s) 10:13 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320027
> 
> 
> ⚡En el frente de Donetsk, los combatientes rusos avanzan en las áreas de los asentamientos de Pervomayskoye, Marinka y Pobeda



Desde el bar de Paco en la zona de Donetsk hay dos puntos que se pueden activar en cualquier momento ... El primero es un pueblecito que se llama Nevske y esta al Sur de Pesky y te pone en un descampado desde el que se pueden atacar por el Sur varios pueblos al Oeste de Pesky y el otro pueblo es Pobeda que yo pensaba que lo habían capturado en las batallas por Marinka pero no y estan ahora intentandolo ...


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 10:16 PM)

kraker dijo:


> Te piensas que si Alemania quisiera armas nucleares no las tendría?



España está mucho más avanzada para obtener un arma nuclear que Alimaña 

Alimaña es un país ocupado y jamás le dejarán ser independiente a nivel militar. Salvo disolución de la OTAN y tal y cual..


----------



## Xan Solo (Sábado a la(s) 10:19 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> [QUOTE="Iskra, post: 44255875, member: 60852"
> 
> Tras un asalto inicial ruso a más del 20 % de Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas se toparon con una decidida resistencia ucraniana, que *terminó con una vergonzosa retirada de Kiev*. A partir de entonces la guerra se convirtió en una lucha de desgaste entre cer



Pues yo solo he leido hasta lo de vergonzosa retirada de Kiev, en el primer párrafo.
Personalmente no me interesan estas opiniones sesgadas de supuestos analistas, que ni siquiera entienden lo que pasó en Kiev en marzo de 2022.
Pero claro, el coronel sabe analizar bombardeos masivos de población, no le da para más. Así le va a la OTAN.
[/QUOTE]
Pues no estoy de acuerdo con su apreciación. Es más, considero que si usted es un analista (no profesional) debe leer los análisis serios del enemigo. Este lo es. 
Por otra parte, si la retirada de Kiev no fue "vergonzosa", considero que sí lo fue la retirada de otros lugares, territorio oficial ruso. Vergüenza política, pero lógica militar.
De otras vergüenzas, como los negocios oligárquicos que se mantienen, hablaremos otro día.
Esto no es un partido de fútbol. Hay gente sufriendo y muriendo e hijos de puta beneficiándose. 
El análisis es bueno. ¿contiene errores? ¡Pues claro que sí!


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 10:22 PM)

"Tregua" ha terminado: poderosas explosiones en la región de Kharkiv y Kramatorsk
Las llegadas a la región de Kharkiv son confirmadas por el gobernador.

❗Al menos cinco explosiones retumbaron en Kramatorsk después del final de la tregua: suena una alerta de ataque aéreo en la parte oriental de Ucrania

Además, se informa sobre ataques con misiles contra objetos en la región de Kharkiv. Medios ucranianos anuncian lanzamientos de misiles desde territorio ruso.


----------



## mazuste (Sábado a la(s) 10:22 PM)

*Uno de cada cuatro europeos tiene problemas para calentar su casa: encuesta*

*"Según la encuesta, bautizada como Proyecto Europa, el 26% de la muestra, que representa a unos 100 millones*
_* de personas, no puede calentar adecuadamente su hogar. Los griegos parecen ser los más afectados, un 56% 
de la población con dificultades para calentarse. En Portugal y Francia, el 34% de los residentes describieron 
los mismos problemas. Finlandia, Hungría, Austria y Dinamarca fueron los menos afectados, con menos del 15% 
de residentes que admitían tener dificultades.

Uno de cada cuatro encuestados dijo que no había podido pagar la factura de la calefacción al menos una vez 
en el último año. Esta cifra fue también la más alta en Grecia, con un 51% de la población afectada, seguida 
de Chipre, con un 37%, Irlanda y Bulgaria, con un 35% cada una.

Según la encuesta, las facturas de calefacción se han vuelto mucho menos asequibles que en 2021. Los autores
señalaron que en 2021, según datos de Eurostat, solo el 6,9% de los hogares europeos (unos 29,9 millones *_
*de personas) no podían calentar adecuadamente sus casas, y el 6,4% tenía dificultades para pagar las facturas."*


----------



## Impresionante (Sábado a la(s) 10:24 PM)

Es lo que hay


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 10:29 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, pero si hasta a M.Priede le ha parecido correcto el artículo, pues no traigo yo artículos de la prensa rusa....... Ya veo que solo te "informas" por este hilo, y tendrás a casi todos los antiputinene en ignorados.



De eso nada. Solo me creo lo que ambos bandos confirman.


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 10:33 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Welt alemán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ucrania necesitaría al menos, 1000 carros de primer nivel para lanzar ofensivas capaces de recuperar Crimea y demás...

Eso es todo el inventario de los paises OTAN de la UE

Me da que va a ser que no


----------



## dabuti (Sábado a la(s) 10:33 PM)

Recordando a algunos foreros.

RUSIA no va a perder esta guerra. Se juega su supervivencia.

Si perdiera no sería volver a las fronteras de 2013, sin Crimea, sino que sería crear un protectorado en Moscú como en Irak, Trípoli o Afganistán.

Por eso, teniendo armas nucleares, dudo que esté dispuesta a perder.

La cuestión es, ¿Se han dado cuenta en la OTAN de que juegan con fuego?


----------



## kasperle1966 (Sábado a la(s) 10:35 PM)

*Italia debe obedecer...*

No importa lo que haga Italia, y sus ridículas propuestas de ser un _"mediador"_ entre Rusia y 404 han sido rotundamente rechazadas por Rusia, seguirá siendo el perrito faldero de Estados Unidos y hará lo que se le ordene. Como informa la Repubblica:

_ Washington chiama Roma: "Mandate a Kiev lo scudo anti-missile". Il consigliere per la sicurezza nazionale Sullivan telefona a Palazzo Chigi e sollecita l'approvazione del sesto decreto di aiuti militari. _

Traducción: Washington llama a Roma: _"Enviad el escudo antimisiles a Kiev"_. El consejero de seguridad nacional Sullivan telefonea a Palazzo Chigi y solicita la aprobación del sexto decreto de ayuda militar.
Sullivan quiere que Roma envíe complejos de defensa antiaérea SAMP/T a 404. Bien, el SAMP/T es un complejo de la familia de misiles Aster que en sus características tácticas es algo similar al Patriot PAC2/3, con un alcance ligeramente inferior pero con un arranque totalmente vertical, y las demandas a Roma para que lo envíe no son más que otra manifestación de la reticencia estadounidense a satisfacer a la comunidad de masturbadores porno militares que viven en el sótano de mamá para ver cómo Rusia arrasa con más tecnología de la OTAN en la 404. Pero la tendencia a aumentar la implicación de la OTAN en la 404 no es la misma. Pero la tendencia a aumentar la participación de la OTAN mediante el suministro de lo que pasa por tecnología _"de punta"_ en la OTAN es obvia y EE.UU. sigue ejerciendo presión sobre sus vasallos de la OTAN _"para que hagan algo"_.
Para demostrar la forma en que el lavado de cerebro del público occidental está _"comprometido"_ en la narrativa, aquí está uno de los muchos canales de UTube de _"análisis militar"_ de fanboys que afirma esto:




Esto encaja muy bien con mi antigua opinión de que el campo de CUALQUIER análisis militar en cualquier lugar, Rusia incluida, ha sido completamente vaciado por el analfabetismo militar y geopolítico y la pura codicia de _"monetización"_. Esto se aplica de arriba abajo. Por eso a veces resulta difícil señalar de forma bastante evidente para cualquier observador atento cuáles son los verdaderos motores e impulsos detrás de una u otra acción de Washington.
Volvemos aquí al despliegue de Gorshkov que, por supuesto, sirve también como acción de relaciones públicas, lo que en círculos militares significa Demostración de Bandera. Pero incluso en Rusia, la sexta columna (según la definición del Saker) empieza a asomar su fea cabeza y comienza a cantar machaconamente una falsa canción sobre... y ya lo habrán adivinado... la fijación de objetivos. Obviamente, esta canción se escucha desde los cuarteles de los viejos que hace tiempo perdieron todo contacto con la tecnología moderna y la forma en que los sistemas de puntería contemporáneos y la fusión de datos y el análisis probabilístico se realizan en los modernos Sistemas de Control de Información de Combate. Por no mencionar el hecho de que Liana tiene una constelación lo suficientemente grande como para proporcionar una imagen óptica y de radar tanto activa como de señalización para la Armada rusa, y ni siquiera hablo de las capacidades sobre el horizonte de cosas como el _"navalizado"_ RLK 34K1 Monolit de la clase Gorshkov, que tiene una capacidad sobre el horizonte tanto activa (250 km bajo superrefracción y guía de ondas natural) como pasiva (400 km).




Pero esto es lo que le pasa a la gente, que se graduó en la academia naval de Nakhimov en Sebastopol a mediados de la década de 1970, teniendo experiencia sólo con el ya entonces obsoleto complejo AD Volna, y no teniendo ninguna experiencia con la informatización a vapor de la Armada Soviética y luego casi inmediatamente _"transferidos"_ a _"servir"_ en el periódico de la Flota del Mar Negro _"La Bandera de la Patria" _y al hacerlo se convirtió en Capitán del 1er Rango. No es de extrañar que gente así siga repitiendo tonterías obsoletas (en ruso), especialmente en el periodicucho de la sexta columna. Sin embargo, aquí estamos. Esto continuará porque el _"periodismo"_ militar es una especie de enfermedad mental que no puede ser tratada hasta que la gente estudie el tema a fondo y tenga la suficiente fortaleza moral para vencer la tentación del falso bombo, que, por desgracia, hoy en día a menudo se traduce en dinero y 15 minutos de fama. Warhol fue clarividente al respecto.

*Italy Must Oblige...*


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 10:35 PM)

llabiegu dijo:


> Y con mercedes, bmw y vw ni te cuento



Sí, alguno se cree que los alemanes nos regalaban algo con los fondos europeos.


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 10:35 PM)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Pues yo solo he leido hasta lo de vergonzosa retirada de Kiev, en el primer párrafo.
> Personalmente no me interesan estas opiniones sesgadas de supuestos analistas, que ni siquiera entienden lo que pasó en Kiev en marzo de 2022.
> Pero claro, el coronel sabe analizar bombardeos masivos de población, no le da para más. Así le va a la OTAN.



Pues no estoy de acuerdo con su apreciación. Es más, considero que si usted es un analista (no profesional) debe leer los análisis serios del enemigo. Este lo es.
Por otra parte, si la retirada de Kiev no fue "vergonzosa", considero que sí lo fue la retirada de otros lugares, territorio oficial ruso. Vergüenza política, pero lógica militar.
De otras vergüenzas, como los negocios oligárquicos que se mantienen, hablaremos otro día.
Esto no es un partido de fútbol. Hay gente sufriendo y muriendo e hijos de puta beneficiándose.
El análisis es bueno. ¿contiene errores? ¡Pues claro que sí!
[/QUOTE]

Para mi no es un analista serio quien inicia sus análisis con un error de bulto tan gordo.
Tengo el tiempo limitado, así que elijo mejor mis fuentes, también las enemigas. Y este coronel no es una de ellas, desde luego.


----------



## Gonzalor (Sábado a la(s) 10:37 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> La cuestión es, ¿Se han dado cuenta en la OTAN de que juegan con fuego?



Seguro que sí, pero quieren que sean los rusos los que tiren la primera nuke.


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 10:37 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Estan jugando al colapso de Rusia como pasó con la union soviética... y, evidentemente, es algo con mucho riesgo



A mí ese escenario me da pavor

Una guerra civil en un país con 6000 cabezas nucleares... imaginad a una facción fanática de esas que tanto gusta fomentar a la CIA. Unos "talibanes" rusos que se hicieran con el control de algún regimiento de cohetes ICBM o algún submarino ...


----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 10:41 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> De eso nada. Solo me creo lo que ambos bandos confirman.



Pues yo solo me lo creo cuando lo desmiente el Kremlin.


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 10:43 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> Ucrania necesitaría al menos, 1000 carros de primer nivel para lanzar ofensivas capaces de recuperar Crimea y demás...
> 
> Eso es todo el inventario de los paises OTAN de la UE
> 
> Me da que va a ser que no



Además si los rusos ven 1000 carros buenos dirigirse hacia a ellos no creo que opten por el martirio ni que salgan por patas teniendo soluciones no convencionales.

Mira que soy crítico con las chapuzas rusas, pero lo de perder Crimea va a ser que no.


----------



## Peineto (Sábado a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Mientras tanto (pequeño "off topic"):
> 
> *Esta imagen de congresistas yanquis rezando para ganar la votación retrata al Imperio
> 
> ...



Patético, repugnante y muy peligrosos. Esta gentuza tiene en parte en sus manos el Armaggedon en el que creen a pies juntillas.


----------



## Mabuse (Sábado a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Reconozco mi ignorancia (y no docta) sobre Gödel y su filosofía.



Era un matemático que respondió a una pregunta filosófica sobre las matemáticas.









Kurt Gödel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Castellano (Sábado a la(s) 10:45 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Sí, alguno se cree que los alemanes nos regalaban algo con los fondos europeos.



BMW, Mercedes, Cayennes y Leopards.

Con la billetera sin sacar el palillo de la boca 

Que tiempos


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 10:45 PM)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El cambio climático o el HAARP les está salvando el culo a nuestros incompetentes líderes europeos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_cambio climático_ es un pleonasmo.


----------



## Impresionante (Sábado a la(s) 10:46 PM)




----------



## Icibatreuh (Sábado a la(s) 10:48 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> Ucrania necesitaría al menos, 1000 carros de primer nivel para lanzar ofensivas capaces de recuperar Crimea y demás...
> 
> Eso es todo el inventario de los paises OTAN de la UE
> 
> Me da que va a ser que no



Creo que conquistar Crimea está descartado por todos. Me imagino que Zelensky lo defiende para tener una concesión que hacer en última instancia. Tampoco recuperar el Donbas ocupado antes de la guerra.

Un posible escenario es que Ucrania recupere casi todo lo perdido en 2022. Pero eso no lo podría vender ni el mejor vendedor del mundo, sería un fracaso total de Putin y tendría graves consecuencias internas. El problema es que es difícil que los los ucranianos se contenten con menos que eso, así que auguro una guerra larga y cruenta.


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 10:49 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Y esta de que palo va??

Si es de la rama neocon...


----------



## Malevich (Sábado a la(s) 10:52 PM)

Peineto dijo:


> Patético, repugnante y muy peligrosos. Esta gentuza tiene en parte en sus manos el Armaggedon en el que creen a pies juntillas.



El protestantismo es una lacra absoluta, es al cristianismo lo que el salafismo al Islam.


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 10:53 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Creo que conquistar Crimea está descartado por todos. Me imagino que Zelensky lo defiende para tener una concesión que hacer en última instancia. Tampoco recuperar el Donbas ocupado antes de la guerra.
> 
> Un posible escenario es que Ucrania recupere casi todo lo perdido en 2022. Pero eso no lo podría vender ni el mejor vendedor del mundo, sería un fracaso total de Putin y tendría graves *consecuencias internas.* El problema es que es difícil que los los ucranianos se contenten con menos que eso, así que auguro una guerra larga y cruenta.



Siendo la oposición el partido comunista, aunque occidente fuera capaz de hacerse con un "yeltsin" que aglutinara parte del ese descontento, se iría a un conflicto.

Sin contar con Los siloviki ,Dolgoruki y gran parte del establishment militar. La impresora puede comprar muchas voluntades, pero nunca al 100%


----------



## vladimirovich (Sábado a la(s) 10:54 PM)

Estaba leyendo un poco la prensa...me parece que lo del cambio del día de la Navidad Ortodoxa en Ucrania al 25 de Diciembre ha sido una brutal cagada del OTANFATO y han tenido que recular, celebraciones, misas, declaraciones del patriarca de Kiev, de Zelensky etc ..

Ya lo dije en varios post que por lo que yo conozco de Ucrania esto era completamente absurdo y que hasta el ucraniano más ultranacionalista pero ortodoxo cree desde hace 968 años que su Navidad es el 7 de Enero y que por un decreto salido de Washington o de Bruselas y firmado por el presidente-encargado el judío Ze esto era imposible incluso para los ucranianos.

Alfonbass, parece que los Ucros se resisten a la "occidentalización", que hacemos ahora?, les tiramos unas bombas?.


----------



## Iskra (Sábado a la(s) 10:54 PM)

El nazi nuestro de cada día en RTVE. Sin comentarios.
Paso de poner las fotos.
Eso sí, celebran la "navidad mala", no le ha debido llegar la orden o el riego, Recuerden que el jojolismo es una enfermedad mental grave-








Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me




IMPORTANTE QUE SEA DIFUNDIDO.

En TVE, esta misma noche, reportaje a una familia ucraniana en España. El reportaje, realizado por Celia Álvarez, muestra la vivienda. En ella, la simbología fascista ucraniana, brilla por su abundancia.

Las imágenes muestran:

Retratos de Stepan Bandera, criminal de guerra, líder del UPA y responsable de masacres indiscriminadas de civiles, siendo aliados del III Reich

Retrato de Román Shujevych, otro dirigente fascista ucraniano, autor de masacres indiscriminadas entre 1941-1945

Bandera de Pravy Sektor, partido de extrema derecha ucraniano.

Escudo de la SS División Galitzia, división ucraniana aliada de los nazis e integrante del Ejército nazi.

¿Hasta cuándo la TVE seguirá blanqueando esta basura?¿Para esto pagamos impuestos?

¡Cómpartelo y difunde!

Si quieres recibir más noticias así, únete a mi canal @berdaderaH.


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 10:55 PM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Estaba leyendo un poco la prensa...me parece que lo del cambio del día de la Navidad Ortodoxa en Ucrania al 25 de Diciembre ha sido una brutal cagada del OTANFATO y han tenido que recular, celebraciones, misas, declaraciones del patriarca de Kiev, de Zelensky etc ..
> 
> Ya lo dije en varios post que por lo que yo conozco de Ucrania esto era completamente absurdo y que hasta el ucraniano más ultranacionalista pero ortodoxo cree desde hace 968 años que su Navidad es el 7 de Enero y que por un decreto salido de Washington o de Bruselas y firmado por el presidente-encargado el judío Ze esto era imposible incluso para los ucranianos.
> 
> Alfonbass, parece que los Ucros se resisten a la "occidentalización", que hacemos ahora?, les tiramos unas bombas?.



y mas cuando todavia tienen valores o fe, si eso se lo meten despues de 30 años de lavarle el cerebro a la gente para que deje su religion como en españa,todavia te lo aceptan. ahora mismo no.


----------



## Peineto (Sábado a la(s) 10:55 PM)

Iskra dijo:


> *Las informaciones sobre una retirada ucraniana de Soledar no son correctas*. Se están produciendo intensos combates tanto en Soledar como en las afueras de Artemovsk-Bajmut. Las unidades de asalto de ChVK Wagner conjuntamente con las recientemente llegadas tropas aerotransportadas están *asegurando edificio por edificio*. La s*ituación es critica para la guarnición *de Soledar que está sufriendo *altísimas bajas al encontrarse prácticamente en un cerco operativo*. Los atacantes también sufren considerables bajas (sobretodo en el momento de haber roto las defensas ucranianas). Las imágenes que llegan desde Soledar muestran una* baja moral* entre los defensores e incluso casos de deserción. El mando ucraniano está sacando algunas unidades que han perdido su capacidad de combate de la fortaleza mientras se introducen nuevas reservas para organizar un contraataque. Lo sensato para el mando ucraniano es retirarse de estas posiciones cuanto antes porque son indefendibles. La situación es tan complicada que los acontecimientos pueden cambiar radicalmente en cuestión de horas. No nos apresuremos con las informaciones que llegan sobre una toma completa de Soledar. *Al mando ruso tampoco le interesa una retirada ucraniana en estos momentos: han buscado desde primavera tener una gran concentración de tropas ucranianas en un pequeño sector para convertirlo en una picadora. Recordemos que las guerras no se ganan tomando territorios, se ganan destruyendo la capacidad enemiga para luchar.*
> 
> He leído por ahí esta tarde que hasta el verano la norma era no dar nada por conquistado hasta que no esté limpio y se hayan desbaratado al menos un par de intentos de contraataques. Me parece muy sensato.
> Y me parece bien tener paciencia con la desinfección porque no creo que a estas alturas nadie dude que en el 45 se quedó bastante lejos de hacerlo.



Y de aquello polvos esta puta mierda a exterminar de raíz. Con el agravante de que la raíz se encuentra en el capitalismo, y ahí tenemos bastante tela por cortar, mucha, mucha...


----------



## Impresionante (Sábado a la(s) 10:56 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> Y esta de que palo va??
> 
> Si es de la rama neocon...



Cierto, pero es verídico 






Condoleezza Rice spoke about the plight of Ukraine. - Political Lore


The economy of Ukraine is completely destroyed, and the country's military forces have become directly dependent on Western supplies of equipment and weapons, former US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice and former US Secretary of Defense Robert Gates wrote in an article. ⠀ The country's...



www.politicallore.com


----------



## crocodile (Sábado a la(s) 10:57 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> A mí ese escenario me da pavor
> 
> Una guerra civil en un país con 6000 cabezas nucleares... imaginad a una facción fanática de esas que tanto gusta fomentar a la CIA. Unos "talibanes" rusos que se hicieran con el control de algún regimiento de cohetes ICBM o algún submarino ...



En el mas catastrofico de los escenarios para Rusia , si hubiera riesgo para Crimea y Putiniano no usará las nukes sería apartado del cargo y volar volarían o eso o sería la destrucción de Rusia y no creo que se permitiera, los satánicos creen que Rusia en ningun caso usaría las 6000 cabezas atómicas y espero estén equivocados porque si se lo creen invadirían y atacarian territorios rusos incluidos Moscú y S. Petersburgo .


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 10:59 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> Y esta de que palo va??
> 
> Si es de la rama neocon...



Es halcona total. Lo malo es que ante todo es inteligente, y sus deseos no le impiden hacer análisis realistas.


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 11:02 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> En el mas catastrofico de los escenarios para Rusia , si hubiera riesgo para Crimea y Putiniano no usará las nukes sería apartado del cargo y volar volarían o eso o sería la destrucción de Rusia y no creo que se permitiera, los satánicos creen que Rusia en ningun caso usaría las 6000 cabezas atómicas y espero estén equivocados porque si se lo creen invadirían y atacarian territorios rusos incluidos Moscú y S. Petersburgo .



Gran película que propone la ucronia que comento


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 11:05 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Es halcona total. Lo malo es que ante todo es inteligente, y sus deseos no le impiden hacer análisis realistas.



Mismo palo que Kissinger...

Para que estos elementos suelten tales perlas, es que el asunto en langley y pentágono está totalmente descontrolado


----------



## Peineto (Sábado a la(s) 11:05 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> *Uno de cada cuatro europeos tiene problemas para calentar su casa: encuesta*
> 
> *"Según la encuesta, bautizada como Proyecto Europa, el 26% de la muestra, que representa a unos 100 millones*
> _* de personas, no puede calentar adecuadamente su hogar. Los griegos parecen ser los más afectados, un 56%
> ...



A medida que se profundice la crisis económica, el porcentaje de familias con dificultad para ello se irá incrementando hasta llegar a una situación límite. Digo ésto por la sencilla razón de que no espero ninguna mejora de la economía oxidental. ¿El resto? Pues capearán como buenamente puedan la crisis energética y de recursos, mientras puedan. Luego ...


----------



## Peineto (Sábado a la(s) 11:08 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> El protestantismo es una lacra absoluta, es al cristianismo lo que el salafismo al Islam.



Va a ser que sí. No hay más que ver lo bien que se entienden a lo largo de los años ambas ramas escatológicas.Rs aquello de:
Similis similem quaerit. En buena traducción: cada oveja -o cabrón- con su pareja.


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 11:12 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> Mismo palo que Kissinger...
> 
> Para que estos elementos suelten tales perlas, es que el asunto en langley y pentágono está totalmente descontrolado



La pava esta no es como los/las gilipollas y don/doñas nadies de nuestros consejos de ministros/ministras. Tiene un CV espectacular






Biografía de Condoleezza Rice (Su vida, historia, bio resumida)


Condoleezza Rice Política estadounidense –Necesitamos un enemigo común que nos una– Una de las principales personalidades políticas de inicios del siglo XXI.



www.buscabiografias.com


----------



## willbeend (Sábado a la(s) 11:14 PM)

Off topic, nada que ver con la batalla, solo otro nuevo ejemplo del resultado del TERROR al que el regimen totalitario de la Rusia de Putin somete a su poblacion... digno de la familia monster.

Para vuestro disfrute.





Respecto a Kamila (medalla de oro olimpica con 15 años, enero de 2022) y el acoso de las instituciones controladas por las potencias occidentales, al no tener nada que ofrecer en este deporte, solo pueden vencer a las rusas en los despachos:


14 nov 2022.

Meses después de la parcial reincorporación rusa al movimiento olímpico, una nueva guerra del dopaje se ha declarado entre el mundo y Rusia. La razón, la rehén, es una joven que aún no ha cumplido los 17, la patinadora Kamila Valieva. Pasados nueve meses, las autoridades deportivas rusas aún no han decidido si sancionan por dopaje a la deportista, la estrella del patinaje mundial, el último fenómeno, que dio positivo por trimetazidina, un medicamento para el corazón, en un control de diciembre de 2021.

En una decisión insólita, anunciada ayer, la Agencia Mundial Antidopaje (AMA) ha retirado a la rusa (Rusada) el procedimiento y se lo ha encargado al Tribunal Arbitral Antidopaje (TAS), al que reclama una sanción de cuatro años y la pérdida de sus victorias y medallas. *“Les dimos de plazo a los rusos hasta el 4 de noviembre para que emitieran un veredicto y una sanción y no han hecho nada”, dijo el presidente de AMA, el polaco Witold Banka*, para justificar la decisión, a la que contribuyen otros factores: la presión de Estados Unidos, la permanente desconfianza hacia Rusia en asuntos de dopaje y el hecho de que la invasión de Ucrania unos días después de los Juegos ha dejado al deporte ruso excluido de todas las competiciones mundiales.

La AMA pide cuatro años de sanción para la patinadora rusa Kamila Valieva


----------



## NS 4 (Sábado a la(s) 11:16 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> SHABBAT SHALOM
> Parece que la visita ( cuantica ) del clapham a Moscu , capital unica e indivisible de Rusia ha dado sus frutos .
> Desde que el clapham regreso de la madre Rossiya las cosas le estan llendo mejor al Zar Vladimirovich I y al glorioso ejercito rojo lo cual es en si mismo un oximoron pero eso es irrelevante y da para un hilo completo .
> El clapham cada dia que pasa esta mas convencido de que todo el mundo , si , si ...tu tambien que estas leyendo este post es excepcional . Todo el mundo es excepcional en algo . Lo malo es que la inmensa mayoria de la gente no sabe cual es su excepcionalidad ...
> ...



Kiril ...dice Kiev...

Y Dios bendecira al Zar Vladimir Vladimirovic...


----------



## NPI (Sábado a la(s) 11:16 PM)

Harman dijo:


> La Fundación Yakutia Libre es otra organización étnica antibelicista. Parte 1
> 
> La primera fundación étnica antibelicista "Buryatia Libre", creada por la periodista opositora rusa Alexandra Garmazhapova, apareció en Ucrania tras el inicio de la SMO. Ella misma vive en Estados Unidos, donde la fundación está registrada oficialmente.
> 
> ...


----------



## vegahermosa (Sábado a la(s) 11:30 PM)

Iskra dijo:


> El nazi nuestro de cada día en RTVE. Sin comentarios.
> Paso de poner las fotos.
> Eso sí, celebran la "navidad mala", no le ha debido llegar la orden o el riego, Recuerden que el jojolismo es una enfermedad mental grave-
> 
> ...



esto cada vez me recuerda mas a cuando se rendia publicidad en la television publica a la patulea etarra


----------



## Tierra Azul (Sábado a la(s) 11:36 PM)

Harman dijo:


> La Fundación Yakutia Libre es otra organización étnica antibelicista. Parte 1
> 
> La primera fundación étnica antibelicista "Buryatia Libre", creada por la periodista opositora rusa Alexandra Garmazhapova, apareció en Ucrania tras el inicio de la SMO. Ella misma vive en Estados Unidos, donde la fundación está registrada oficialmente.
> 
> ...



esta gentuza son los que buscan la particion de rusia con sus revoluciones "pacificas", al gulag con ellos


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 11:42 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> La pava esta no es como los/las gilipollas y don/doñas nadies de nuestros consejos de ministros/ministras. Tiene un CV espectacular
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso lo digo....

Miedo da pensar quien coño está dirigiendo y asesorando a la administración Biden 

Hay un capítulo en la última temporada de Homeland donde a un asesor iluminado se le ocurre tocar los cojones a Pakistán pensando que no responderían y estos despliegan sus misiles nucleares tácticos para borrar del mapa a las tropas USA en Afganistán...


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 11:48 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> Por eso lo digo....
> 
> Miedo da pensar quien coño está dirigiendo y asesorando a la administración Biden
> 
> Hay un capítulo en la última temporada de Homeland donde a un asesor iluminado se le ocurre tocar los cojones a Pakistán pensando que no responderían y estos despliegan sus misiles nucleares tácticos para borrar del mapa a las tropas USA en Afganistán...



Imagino que la gente detrás del demente Biden son personas muy preparadas e inteligentes, gente como la Rice. Lo de USA en Ucrania es una obra de arte de los halcones americanos. Sin mandar un sólo soldado, por una cifra irrisoria de dólares para ellos, están cargándose a miles de soldados rusos y haciendo que la UE compre su gas mucho más caro.


----------



## Snowball (Sábado a la(s) 11:50 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que la gente detrás del demente Biden son personas muy preparadas e inteligentes, gente como la Rice. Lo de USA en Ucrania es una obra de arte de los halcones americanos. Sin mandar un sólo soldado, por una cifra irrisoria de dólares para ellos, están cargándose a miles de soldados rusos y haciendo que la UE compre su gas mucho más caro.



Son otros halcones, no los de la vieja escuela.

Tal y como podemos observar con las declaraciones de Rice y Kissinger


----------



## alfonbass (Sábado a la(s) 11:52 PM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Estaba leyendo un poco la prensa...me parece que lo del cambio del día de la Navidad Ortodoxa en Ucrania al 25 de Diciembre ha sido una brutal cagada del OTANFATO y han tenido que recular, celebraciones, misas, declaraciones del patriarca de Kiev, de Zelensky etc ..
> 
> Ya lo dije en varios post que por lo que yo conozco de Ucrania esto era completamente absurdo y que hasta el ucraniano más ultranacionalista pero ortodoxo cree desde hace 968 años que su Navidad es el 7 de Enero y que por un decreto salido de Washington o de Bruselas y firmado por el presidente-encargado el judío Ze esto era imposible incluso para los ucranianos.
> 
> Alfonbass, parece que los Ucros se resisten a la "occidentalización", que hacemos ahora?, les tiramos unas bombas?.



Tio, de verdad que tienes un problema, una de dos, o no entiendes lo que te quise decir conque me parecía que era una excusa para una tregua sin un fundamento lógico y que, no es decisión de Rusia decir cuando se tiene que celebrar o no la navidad en Ucrania
De ahí a decir que se tiene que bombardear no se qué porque no quieren cambiar la navidad va un trecho bastante largo
Me inclino a pensar que la opción es que no quieres y tiendes a exagerar las opiniones del otro para cargarte de razones, lo cual es bastante estúpido, pero tú verás...
Además, si con "occidentalización" te refieres a buscar una democracia al "estilo europeo", creo que si, que no es algo que tenga mucho que ver con la fecha en la que se celebra una navidad...


----------



## Seronoser (Sábado a la(s) 11:54 PM)

El Alto al fuego ruso navideño, terminó hace casi dos horas.
Han vuelto los misiles a Kramatorsk y Kharkov, de momento.


----------



## orcblin (Sábado a la(s) 11:54 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que la gente detrás del demente Biden son personas muy preparadas e inteligentes, gente como la Rice. Lo de USA en Ucrania es una obra de arte de los halcones americanos. Sin mandar un sólo soldado, por una cifra irrisoria de dólares para ellos, están cargándose a miles de soldados rusos y haciendo que la UE compre su gas mucho más caro.



No se .. para mí hacer un all in en la credibilidad del dólar por esa mierda país.. no sé qué tal les irá.. para mí han dado un salto importante en el fin de del dólar como moneda de referencia para la mitad del mundo por menos.. no sé si a futuro es un buen negocio


----------



## eljusticiero (Sábado a la(s) 11:54 PM)

*RUSIA LANZA UN ATAQUE MASIVO DE MISILES A VARIOS PUNTOS DE UCRANIA JUSTO DESPUÉS DEL FIN DEL ALTO EL FUEGO UNILATERAL*


----------



## bigmaller (Sábado a la(s) 11:57 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues yo solo me lo creo cuando lo desmiente el Kremlin.



Cada uno a lo suyo.. .. . Ok.


----------



## Roedr (Sábado a la(s) 11:58 PM)

orcblin dijo:


> No se .. para mí hacer un all in en la credibilidad del dólar por esa mierda país.. no sé qué tal les irá.. para mí han dado un salto importante en el fin de del dólar como moneda de referencia para la mitad del mundo por menos.. no sé si a futuro es un buen negocio



ya... pero lo más probable es que el dólar siga siendo la moneda menos fea en lo que nos queda de vida.


----------



## eltonelero (Domingo a la(s) 12:03 AM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Estaba leyendo un poco la prensa...me parece que lo del cambio del día de la Navidad Ortodoxa en Ucrania al 25 de Diciembre ha sido una brutal cagada del OTANFATO y han tenido que recular, celebraciones, misas, declaraciones del patriarca de Kiev, de Zelensky etc ..
> 
> Ya lo dije en varios post que por lo que yo conozco de Ucrania esto era completamente absurdo y que hasta el ucraniano más ultranacionalista pero ortodoxo cree desde hace 968 años que su Navidad es el 7 de Enero y que por un decreto salido de Washington o de Bruselas y firmado por el presidente-encargado el judío Ze esto era imposible incluso para los ucranianos.
> 
> Alfonbass, parece que los Ucros se resisten a la "occidentalización", que hacemos ahora?, les tiramos unas bombas?.



es imposible, hace un par de semanas decia los telediarios todo jocosos que los ucranianos estaban celebrando las Navidades el 25 como buenos ameri... digoo buenos cristianos.


----------



## Iskra (Domingo a la(s) 12:03 AM)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 318, 07/01/2023. Mijaíl Petróvich Kirponós (12 de enero de 1892 - 20 de septiembre de…


fue un oficial soviético que participó en las primera y segunda guerras mundiales, alcanzando el rango de Coronel General en esta última. Fue nombrado Héroe de la Unión Soviética luego de la Guerra de Invierno en 1940. Murió en combate durante la Gran Guerra Patria. El fetichismo de la cultura...




telegra.ph




*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 318, 07/01/2023*.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Mijaíl Petróvich Kirponós (12 de enero de 1892 - 20 de septiembre de 1941)fue un oficial soviético que participó en las primera y segunda guerras mundiales, alcanzando el rango de Coronel General en esta última. Fue nombrado Héroe de la Unión Soviética luego de la Guerra de Invierno en 1940. Murió en combate durante la Gran Guerra Patria.



El fetichismo de la cultura occidental, somos lo superior y mejor del mundo, los que escriben en cirílico son salvajes. La cultura rusa no debe existir. De chiquito conocí Tolstoi, Pushkin, Gagarin, Tereshkova, de Laika me acuerdo, de un perro yanki, no recuerdo ni su nombre. Dmitri Mendeléyev publicó en 1869 la primera versión de tabla periódica, fueron al espacio de primeros en todo, tienen en la actualidad un componente multicultural enorme, donde todas las cultural, las lenguas, las costumbres son respetadas, ¿el mejor Ballet?, el de ellos, escritores magníficos, músicos talentosos. Es gente que ha aportado en todos los sentidos a la ciencia, la cultura, el saber. 
Pero tienen el peor defecto para occidente, no se dejan avasallar, lo supo Napoleón, lo supo Hitler, y para mayor colmo de occidente, fabrican las mejores armas que se hayan conocido, solo basta decir que el Fusil de asalto Kalashnikov, es el fusil de asalto más vendido -en cualquiera de sus versiones-, en todo el planeta. Pretender destruir al país más grande mundo, es sencillamente estúpido. Y por si fuera poco, tuvieron a Lenin, y la URSS, esa que desapareció -administrativamente-, pero que de las mentes y corazones de muchos de sus habitantes, está allí. Lenin fundó el primer Estado proletario en el poder, en la historia, Stalin supo vencer junto a los suyos, al nazismo, la peor peste que haya conocido la humanidad, hoy le toca a Putin reconfigurar un "nuevo orden", y lo está logrando.
No podrán jamás con Rusia, y si los ucranianos pretendieron hacerle el trabajo sucio a occidente, para que aceptaran con ese nombre eslavo, con el cirílico que emplean, y creyendo que eran más europeos que los propios europeos, caro les salió el entuerto, a los europeos también, y en gran medida, a los yankis. Porque un reseteo del planeta, le hará bien a todo el mundo, inclusive a los arrogantes de siempre, una cuota de humildad -cosa que dudo que tengan-, no les haría nada de mal, sobre todo, en la situación que quedarán. nadie saldrá indemne de esta situación, pero si habrá bloques y alianzas que si saldrán más fortalecidos y otros, más debilitados, y creo que todos ya sabemos donde colocar a cada uno, en la nueva configuración planetaria.

*La guerra en Ucrania no se ha dado un respiro ni por la Navidad ortodoxa.* Si el viernes se reportaron ataques en Bajmut, este sábado se han registrado bombardeos mutuos en Chasiv Yar, también en la provincia de Donetsk, en el este del país. Lo ocurrido no representa una sorpresa porque Kiev ya aseguró que no iba a respetar este alto el fuego y Moscú justifica sus actividades por la respuesta al fuego enemigo.
La prensa occidental pretende que Rusia haga un alto al fuego, que los ucranianos no lo hagan, y los rusos se queden rezando mientras los ucros les disparan, creo que esto periodistas se saltaron la materia de historia.

*Una Navidad ortodoxa en un refugio antiaéreo en el este de Ucrania.* Los cristianos ortodoxos de Chasiv Yar han celebrado este sábado una misa de Navidad en un refugio para protegerse de las bombas, prometiendo que pese al estruendo de la artillería, no dejarán que la guerra arruine esta festividad. Casi todos los feligreses y todos los cantantes del coro menos uno huyeron de Chasiv Yar hacia territorios más seguros, por lo que sólo 9 personas asistieron a la misa en un edificio residencial, que se derrumbó parcialmente por los bombardeos de noviembre.
"Cristo nació en una cueva. Vosotros y yo también estamos en una cueva", dijo al grupo el sacerdote Oleg Kruchinin, señalando el sótano cubierto de cables y tuberías a la vista e iluminado con una bombilla expuesta. Chasiv Yar está situada a 10 kilómetros al sur de Bajmut, la zona más candente de la línea del frente, y lleva muchas semanas bajo la amenaza constante de los bombardeos. Crónica de AFP desde Chasiv Yar.
"Cristo nació en una cueva. Vosotros y yo también estamos en una cueva", no se preocupe padre, su presidente también está en una cueva. Ah, y no es cristiano, es judío, de esos mismos que vendieron a Cristo


Spoiler



que también era judío, amigo Fidelista



*La guerra no para en Bajmut*. Los proyectiles han resonado también este sábado en las calles casi desiertas de la ciudad ucraniana de Bajmut, foco actual de los combates más intensos en Ucrania, a pesar de la declaración de Putin de un alto el fuego por la Navidad ortodoxa. Moscú ha dicho este sábado que sus fuerzas en Ucrania mantendrían un alto el fuego de 36 horas a pesar de que Ucrania rechazó la oferta. Ha asegurado que sus tropas solo habían devuelto el fuego de artillería cuando las fuerzas ucranianas les dispararon. Reuters no ha podido determinar el origen de los proyectiles que se escucharon en Bajmut.
"El alto el fuego, ¿sabes cómo funciona?" dijo Vasyl Liesin, voluntario humanitario de 30 años. "Cuando Putin dice que hay un alto el fuego, en realidad es al revés: no hay alto el fuego. Ayer nos bombardearon mucho. Durante la noche, estaba más o menos tranquila. Pero suele ser así: un día hay bombardeos, el al día siguiente está más tranquilo".
Un paseo por Bajmut, que se encuentra en la línea del frente que divide la provincia de Donetsk en Ucrania, revela las cicatrices de meses de bombardeos, desde escaparates destrozados hasta talleres y negocios destruidos. Crónica de Reuters desde Bajmut.

Zelensky es malo como político, y sus discursos, son por lo menos, desabridos e inconexos.* Zelenski llama a "sacar la basura de casa"*. El presidente ucraniano, se ha dirigido a sus compatriotas en la Navidad ortodoxa expresando deseos de "abundancia en cada casa" y de "victoria en territorio ucraniano". Recordó que, debido a la intervención rusa, los ucranianos han tenido que romper con su tradición y combatir en "días sagrados" contra "fuerzas oscuras".
"En este día santo no se puede limpiar ni sacar la basura, pero nosotros luchamos con demonios y sacamos la basura de nuestra casa ya durante 300 días seguidos. En estos días nuestros antepasados no salían de caza, pero nosotros combatimos para derrotar a la bestia y no convertirnos en su presa", ha afirmado.
Zelensky, eso que llamas basura, te ha cogido 120.000 km2 de "tú casa". Lo que sí han hecho ustedes, es enterrar mucha, muchísima basura nazi.
*Ten cuidado, no vayan los ucranianos a sacarte de tu casa.

El gobernador de Sebastopol dice que han derribado un dron ucraniano* lo que constituye el último intento de ataque al puerto donde tiene su base la Flota rusa del Mar Negro.
Mijail Razvozhaev ha formulado su acusación en Telegram, alegando que el incidente había ocurrido en la madrugada del 7 de enero, que es la Navidad ortodoxa. "Incluso la festividad sagrada de la Navidad no fue una razón para que estas personas inhumanas detuvieran sus intentos de atacar nuestra ciudad", ha escrito.
No ha habido comentarios de Ucrania, que en el pasado no ha confirmado otros incidentes similares, pero ha dejado en claro que se reserva el derecho de hacer lo que sea necesario para recuperar su propio territorio.
¿Cómo que gobernador pro ruso


Spoiler



mierda que ponía la noticia de la que la saca Fidelista y que quité


 de Sebastopol?, la ciudad de Sebastopol, es rusa antes de que Adán le diera el mordisco a aquello, que no fue lo que inventó Steve Jobs (Apple), si no lo otro, y de ahí para acá, quedó la cagazón. Y vienen ustedes, a decir "prorruso", ¿donde no vive un solo ucraniano?, esta gente ni siquiera se respeta a sí misma.

*El mensaje de apoyo de Putin a la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa, que a su vez respaldó su guerra en Ucrania.* En un mensaje divulgado este sábado, Putin no sólo ha felicitado a los cristianos ortodoxos. También ha señalado que rezó por la Iglesia ortodoxa, cuyo líder espiritual, el patriarca Kiril, ha apoyado de pleno la ofensiva de las FFAA rusas en Ucrania.
Las organizaciones eclesiásticas "sostienen a nuestros soldados que participan en una operación militar especial", ha declarado el presidente ruso, utilizando el término oficial del Kremlin para designar la guerra en Ucrania. "Un trabajo tan formidable, multifacético y verdaderamente ascético merece el más sincero respeto", ha añadido.
El patriarca Kiril pidió a los creyentes que respaldaran a los "hermanos" prorrusos durante la ofensiva en el este de Ucrania. Desde el 24 de febrero, el patriarca ha pronunciado sermones en los que daba su bendición a los militares rusos, al mismo tiempo que critica a las autoridades ucranianas. En un discurso del pasado año, declaró que morir en Ucrania "lava todos los pecados".
La iglesia ucraniana respalda a Kiev, la Iglesia católica, mejor guardo silencio, que si me pongo a contar a quienes han apoyado, desde Torquemada para acá.

*Mensaje de Lukashenko a los opositores huidos de Bielorrusia "que perdieron la cabeza" y están "arrepentidos"*. El presidente de Bielorrusia ha hecho este sábado un guiño a los exiliados políticos con ocasión de la Navidad ortodoxa, coincidiendo con el comienzo del juicio al activista Ales Bialiatski, cogalardonado en 2022 con el Nobel de la Paz. "Ha llegado la hora de que nosotros, los representantes del poder, yo como jefe de Estado, ustedes los religiosos, nuestra gente, vayamos al encuentro de esas personas que, al perder durante un tiempo la cabeza o el norte, se equivocaron", dijo Lukashenko, según informa la agencia BELTA.
Lukashenko, cuya reelección provocó en agosto de 2020 las mayores protestas antigubernamentales de la historia de este país, subrayó que su Gobierno no expulsó a nadie de Bielorrusia, aunque cientos de miles de simpatizantes de la oposición emigraron debido a la represión policial. "Nosotros no echamos a nadie de Bielorrusia. Esta es tanto su tierra como la nuestra. Pero ellos buscaron una mejor vida al huir por diferentes motivos", ha señalado, y ha estimado en miles los bielorrusos que se han dirigido a Minsk para poder regresar.
Lukashenko ha negado que su reacción sea una respuesta a las presiones de Occidente, que no le reconoce como legítimo presidente debido al fraude electoral, además de acusarle de complicidad con la campaña militar rusa en Ucrania. "Cada día hay demandas de que permitamos su retorno (...), incluso de los que infringieron la ley. No. Cada uno debe pagar lo suyo. Pero estoy seguro de que entre los exiliados y los que viven entre nosotros, hay personas profundamente arrepentidas que entendieron que se equivocaron. Estos no deben ser dejados tirados en la cuneta", ha explicado.

*Los ucranianos de Bajmut reaccionan con indiferencia a la tregua de Rusia.* Como todos los días, los habitantes restantes de Bajmut -epicentro de los combates en el este de Ucrania- acudían el viernes a un centro de distribución de ayuda humanitaria buscando desesperadamente comida y acceso a internet. Y, como cada día, los disparos de artillería continuaban a cada lado del frente, a pesar del alto el fuego decretado unilateralmente a partir del mediodía por el presidente Vladimir Putin, con ocasión de la Navidad ortodoxa.
Bebiendo té y comiendo fideos alrededor de una estufa de leña, los habitantes, principalmente ancianos, dicen no estar sorprendidos de que continúen los combates alrededor de esta ciudad en ruinas tras meses de bombardeos, entre los peores de la guerra desde su inicio en febrero.
"...buscando desesperadamente comida y acceso a internet...", pasar de la Edad de Piedra, Edad del Bronce, Edad del Hierro al Edad de la Internet, estamos a un tin.

*La agencia AFP constata bombardeos en Chasiv Yar,* en la provincia de Donetsk. Como el día anterior, Rusia dice respetar su tregua -que Kiev no reconoce- y denuncia que la artillería ucraniana continúa disparando sobre sus posiciones. Moscú dice haber repelido ataques o respondido al fuego ucraniano en varios lugares del frente, causando bajas a su oponente.
Periodistas presentes en Chasiv Yar han observado bombardeos sostenidos durante toda la mañana de este sábado. En Bajmut, el epicentro de los combates más al norte, la AFP ya había escuchado duelos de artillería a ambos lados del frente el viernes, en las horas posteriores al establecimiento del alto el fuego unilateral por parte de Rusia. Sin embargo, estos tiros fueron de menor intensidad en comparación con los días anteriores.
Según la Fiscalía ucraniana, 2 personas murieron y 13 resultaron heridas en Bajmut el viernes, en una ciudad en gran parte destruida por los combates y donde ambos bandos se enfrentan a grandes pérdidas. Según las autoridades ucranianas, las tropas rusas también bombardearon la región de Jersón el viernes, matando a un rescatista e hiriendo a otras 7 personas.
¿Por qué la Agencia AFP no habla de Soledar, ya que anda por allí no muy lejos?

*El Vaticano recauda más de 250.000 euros para enviar a Ucrania ropa y generadores* a través de una plataforma de microfinanciación de pequeñas donaciones para comprar ropa térmica para la población ucraniana, una cantidad superior a la prevista que ha permitido también adquirir generadores para un país en el "que vive sin luz y sin agua".
"Vuestra generosidad ha sido increíble: hasta la fecha hemos alcanzado los 250.000 euros, y aún no ha terminado", aseguró esta sábado el cardenal Konrad Krajewski


Spoiler



,el apellido lo dice todo


que dirige el Dicasterio para la Caridad del Vaticano, sobre el éxito de la campaña lanzada estas Navidades. El limosnero del papa, que acaba de regresar de Kiev, expresó en un vídeo su agradecimiento a todos los que han participado en la campaña durante las últimas semanas: "Gracias porque esta Navidad ha sido verdaderamente cristiana".
El Estado del Vaticano, el más rico del mundo, con una superficie de 44 ha, y una población de 825 personas, que si usted le quita solamente la mitad del oro que tienen en las 44 ha y sobre esas personas, financian la defensa antiaérea ucraniana, ha reunido, miserablemente, 250.000 u$d, y hasta tienen Banco propio.

*Rusia dice que respetará el alto el fuego autodeclarado en Ucrania hasta la medianoche*. El Ministerio de Defensa dijo el sábado que sus fuerzas en Ucrania mantendrían el alto el fuego que declaró unilateralmente en honor a la Navidad ortodoxa hasta la medianoche, a pesar de que Ucrania rechazó la oferta de tregua. En su sesión informativa diaria, el Ministerio dijo que sus tropas solo habían devuelto el fuego de artillería cuando las fuerzas ucranianas les dispararon, a quienes acusó de bombardear áreas civiles, algo de lo que Kiev suele acusar a las fuerzas rusas.
Ucrania rechazó la oferta de alto el fuego de Moscú como un truco cínico diseñado para dar a las fuerzas rusas la oportunidad de descansar y volver a armarse y dijo que seguiría intentando recuperar el territorio incautado por Moscú.
Este lenguaje corporativo occidental de la máquina de manipulación, ¿qué significan 36 de horas de descanso en una guerra? ¿volver a armarse?, no me digan, ¿y por qué los ucranianos en un día y medio no han podido volver a armarse? ¿territorio incautado?, vaya qué terminología, lo único exacta a medias, porque es una pretensión, pero no una realidad, es que "seguiría intentando"..., suerte Zelensky en tus intentos.


*En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100089209420075/posts/pfbid023BsX1mhYjR9PTZgw6DGvg2YdLm24qzGAFhcZiFD94CM8mXo7UqHq8i3nZBp49PSJl/?mibextid=Nif5oz


*Francotirador ruso no duerme*..., a uno que se le cayó la llamada y algo más. Video
Mapa que muestra el avance y las direcciones de los principales ataques de las unidades de asalto del G*rupo Wagner en las batallas por Soledar.* Video
Feroz *batalla en Soledar.* Llegada a la trinchera con las FFAA de Ucrania. Video
Exploradores rusos descubrieron nacionalistas ucranianos y proporcionaron inteligencia oportuna a los artilleros *cerca de Kremenna*. Video
Ayer finalizaron los *ejercicios de entrenamiento para una mejor coordinación entre las unidades bielorrusas y las del Ejército ruso, t*odas las unidades conjuntas con Rusia se encuentran preparadas. El presidente Lukashenko mencionó "Tenemos una causa común con Rusia". Foto
Trabajo de combate de una de las *unidades especiales y la 3.ª brigada del DNR* (destruyendo una unidad de mortero AFU). Video
El *MiG-29 de la F.Aérea de Ucrania fue derribado* y los *cañones autopropulsados que bombardearon el Donbass fueron destruidos*. Dmitry Sablin, vicepresidente de la "Hermandad de combate" y diputado, que fue al frente como parte de la "Cascada" de BARS, dice: A aquellos que eclipsan la alegría navideña de las personas pacíficas, respondemos con dureza. Hoy descubrimos un cañón autopropulsado que bombardeó Donetsk. Destruido por Lancet. Foto
En *Bajmut, la situación para las FAU es extremadamente difícil*, las crestas están sentadas en los sótanos, temerosas de sacar el cuello por el trabajo incesante de nuestra artillería. Video
La *jefa de inteligencia del ejército de Estonia, Margo Grosberg,* en una entrevista con los medios locales, expresó su creencia de que Rusia retiene los medios materiales de guerra durante más de un año. "No importa cuánto no puedan aumentar la cantidad de producción de municiones, matemáticas simples, todavía tienen alrededor de 10 millones en stock, alrededor de 3,4 millones más podrían fabricarse en un año... esta munición es suficiente para luchar por al menos un año, si no más.” Foto
Vehículo de combate de infantería ucraniano destruido, presumiblemente en dirección a *Svatovsky*. Video
*La paz es para los débiles*. Grupos de asalto de la PMC "Wagner" liberaron el pueblo de Podgorodnoye en las afueras del noreste de Artemovsk. Celebró la Navidad como un adulto. la foto del mapa hay que estudiarla con un radio más grande, pero aquello de Bakhmut ya está perdido para los ucranianos, Podgorodnoye, era el asentamiento que impediría a los rusos entrar por el norte, si Soledar caía, los rusos se adelantaron. Foto
Atacando el t*anque ucraniano en dirección Artemovsk* (Bajmut). Cuando los tanques andan solos, la cosa no es muy buena. Video
El *secretario general de la OTAN ve una amenaza en la alianza de Rusia y China*. Dijo que la cooperación entre Rusia y China amenaza a Occidente. Quizás el Sicario General no sepa que la Alianza Terrorista del Atlántico Norte (OTAN), es una alianza que amenaza al resto del planeta. Foto
Militantes ucranianos destruidos en *Soledar. Video*
Uno de los líderes del batallón nacional ucraniano "Libertad" *Alexander Polishchuk (apodo "Alpinista") fue destruido en Artemovsk.* Foto

Foto: Un fuerte abrazo, querida compañera.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## delhierro (Domingo a la(s) 12:04 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que la gente detrás del demente Biden son personas muy preparadas e inteligentes, gente como la Rice. Lo de USA en Ucrania es una obra de arte de los halcones americanos. Sin mandar un sólo soldado, por una cifra irrisoria de dólares para ellos, están cargándose a miles de soldados rusos y haciendo que la UE compre su gas mucho más caro.



No creo que esten contentos. Su idea era acojonar a los rusos y que Ucrania arrasara con las republicas dejando Crimea para más adelante. Con algo de suerte el descontento sería grave, pero no total, haciendo tambalearse al gobierno de Putin pero sin beneficiar claramente a los comunistas. Luego intentar meter otro Yeltsin en forma de oligarca, o de algun ministro en nomina.

Una guerra es imprevisible por naturaleza, y los yanquis no son idiotas saben que los rusos pueden cambiar el paso una tercera vez y joderles los planes. Ciertamente no estan perdiendo demasiados soldados propios ( aunque si algunos camuflados de mercenarios ) , pero corren un riesgo muy grande. Si Putin se cabrea y tira con todo , van a quedar como el culo y su imperio se basa en el miedo. Si otros ven que se les puede vencer estaran en problemas serios. Han metido tanto a la OTAN, que una derrota de Kiev es su derrota.

Otro riesgo es que a los rusos les vaya mal con la estrategia blanda de Putin y que este acabe fuera, pero no precisamente por un golpe controlado por los anglos.

La tercera posibilidad es un empate con los rusos enrrocados y construyendo armas como si no hubiera un mañana, y aliandose abiertamente con todos los opuestos a los anglos. De momento de Biolorrusia cambiando por golpe blando o revolución de colorines ya se pueden olvidar.

No, los yanquis no deben estar durmiendo bien.


----------



## orcblin (Domingo a la(s) 12:04 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> ya... pero lo más probable es que el dólar siga siendo la moneda menos fea en lo que nos queda de vida.



Seguramente.. pero hace 1 año ninguna le tosía.. ahora seguro que va a tener competencia ya sea el yuan o la que quieren sacar los brics... Y eso es el fin de la forma de actuar de toda la vida de usa.. que es básicamente hacer lo que me salga del nabo...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Domingo a la(s) 12:07 AM)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo creo que nucleares tenían los ucros y los kazajos.
> De hecho no sé si en la estepa kazaja se situaba también una base soviética para envío de satélites y naves espaciales.



En tiempos de la URSS existían muchas repúblicas donde se instalaron ICBMs o se almacenaba armamento táctico, esto fue variando con el tiempo pero como muestra esta tabla en 1991 lo principal estaba en las Repúblicas Soviéticas de Rusia, Ucrania, Kazajistan y Bielorusia.





*Nota:* Información extraida del documento The Soviet Nuclear Weapon Legacy que se encuentra en: 



https://www.sipri.org/sites/default/files/files/RR/SIPRIRR10.pdf


----------



## Moderado (Domingo a la(s) 12:11 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> A mi qué me cuentas sobre lo demás, yo sólo quería recalcar vuestra incoherencia al pedir más estado o, peor aún, que el "modelo de estado" que os ponga sea el comunismo, que terminó en desastre SIEMPRE
> A partir de ahí es cuando vienen vuestras lágrimas una y otra vez culpando al resto de vuestra ignorancia
> Por cierto, qué atrevida es....



Vuelves a ignorar el vídeo, gracias por confirmar lo dicho.


----------



## Roedr (Domingo a la(s) 12:12 AM)

delhierro dijo:


> No creo que esten contentos. Su idea era acojonar a los rusos y que Ucrania arrasara con las republicas dejando Crimea para más adelante. Con algo de suerte el descontento sería grave, pero no total, haciendo tambalearse al gobierno de Putin pero sin beneficiar claramente a los comunistas. Luego intentar meter otro Yeltsin en forma de oligarca, o de algun ministro en nomina.
> 
> Una guerra es imprevisible por naturaleza, y los yanquis no son idiotas saben que los rusos pueden cambiar el paso una tercera vez y joderles los planes. Ciertamente no estan perdiendo demasiados soldados propios ( aunque si algunos camuflados de mercenarios ) , pero corren un riesgo muy grande. Si Putin se cabrea y tira con todo , van a quedar como el culo y su imperio se basa en el miedo. Si otros ven que se les puede vencer estaran en problemas serios. Han metido tanto a la OTAN, que una derrota de Kiev es su derrota.
> 
> ...



Los halcones están viendo el espectáculo con palomitas. No lo dudes. Mucho haciéndose pajas con la doctrina del first-strike. Obviamente los más sensatos estarán preocupados por pura humanidad al contemplar el destrozo humano del que se saben responsables, pero callan y otorgan.

El futuro nadie lo sabe, pero a día de hoy la guerra está saliendo redonda para USA. El cortocircuito UE-Rusia que han logrado les va a proporcionar réditos por años, sino décadas. 

Lo de que una derrota de Kiev es la derrota de USA, para quién escribe el relato eso es fácil de arreglar.


----------



## NPI (Domingo a la(s) 12:13 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> Imagino que la gente detrás del demente Biden son personas muy preparadas e inteligentes, gente como la Rice. Lo de USA en Ucrania es una obra de arte de los halcones americanos. Sin mandar un sólo soldado, por una cifra irrisoria de dólares para ellos, están cargándose a miles de soldados rusos y haciendo que la UE compre su gas mucho más caro.




Sigue...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Domingo a la(s) 12:13 AM)

t.me/Irinamar_Z/13522








IMPORTANTE QUE SEA DIFUNDIDO.

En TVE, esta misma noche, reportaje a una familia ucraniana en España. El reportaje, realizado por Celia Álvarez, muestra la vivienda. En ella, la simbología fascista ucraniana, brilla por su abundancia. 

Las imágenes muestran:

Retratos de Stepan Bandera, criminal de guerra, líder del UPA y responsable de masacres indiscriminadas de civiles, siendo aliados del III Reich

Retrato de Román Shujevych, otro dirigente fascista ucraniano, autor de masacres indiscriminadas entre 1941-1945

Bandera de Pravy Sektor, partido de extrema derecha ucraniano. 

Escudo de la SS División Galitzia, división ucraniana aliada de los nazis e integrante del Ejército nazi. 

¿Hasta cuándo la TVE seguirá blanqueando esta basura?¿Para esto pagamos impuestos?

¡Cómpartelo y difunde! 

Si quieres recibir más noticias así, únete a mi canal @berdaderaH.


----------



## Roedr (Domingo a la(s) 12:16 AM)

NPI dijo:


> Sigue...



¿No te aburre apretar siempre al mismo dibujito?.


----------



## Snowball (Domingo a la(s) 12:22 AM)

delhierro dijo:


> No creo que esten contentos. Su idea era acojonar a los rusos y que Ucrania arrasara con las republicas dejando Crimea para más adelante. Con algo de suerte el descontento sería grave, pero no total, haciendo tambalearse al gobierno de Putin pero sin beneficiar claramente a los comunistas. Luego intentar meter otro Yeltsin en forma de oligarca, o de algun ministro en nomina.
> 
> Una guerra es imprevisible por naturaleza, y los yanquis no son idiotas saben que los rusos pueden cambiar el paso una tercera vez y joderles los planes. Ciertamente no estan perdiendo demasiados soldados propios ( aunque si algunos camuflados de mercenarios ) , pero corren un riesgo muy grande. Si Putin se cabrea y tira con todo , van a quedar como el culo y su imperio se basa en el miedo. Si otros ven que se les puede vencer estaran en problemas serios. Han metido tanto a la OTAN, que una derrota de Kiev es su derrota.
> 
> ...



Coincido

Y me apuesto una botella de vodka casero que con Trump, no se hubiera llegado a esta situación 

El CFR dejó claro cual sería la política exterior de la futura administración Biden respecto a Rusia

Año 2018










Foreign Affairs Issue Launch with Former Vice President Joe Biden


Coauthors Joe Biden and Michael Carpenter discuss the article, “How to Stand Up to the Kremlin: Defending Democracy Against Its Enemies,” which appears in the January/February issue of Foreign Affair…




www.cfr.org


----------



## delhierro (Domingo a la(s) 12:23 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> Los halcones están viendo el espectáculo con palomitas. No lo dudes. Mucho haciéndose pajas con la doctrina del first-strike. Obviamente los más sensatos estarán preocupados por pura humanidad al contemplar el destrozo humano del que se saben responsables, pero callan y otorgan.
> 
> El futuro nadie lo sabe, pero a día de hoy la guerra está saliendo redonda para USA. El cortocircuito UE-Rusia que han logrado les va a proporcionar réditos por años, sino décadas.
> 
> Lo de que una derrota de Kiev es la derrota de USA, para quién escribe el relato eso es fácil de arreglar.



Siempre hay extremistas, entre los anglos tambien.

Cortar las relaciones comerciales entre occidente y Rusia es una apuesta muy arriesgada que ademas no les ha salido como esperaban. Al cortar esos lazos, los anglos pierden precisamente a las figuras dentro de Rusia que tenian cautivas. Son figuras con mucho dinero y por tanto poder, y que saldran de estas con menos influencia.

Veremos que nos venden si Putin pisa el acelerador, o cae y suben los comunistas. Pero una Rusia resistiendo abiertamente en guerra con occidente, les complica su hegemonia, y les impide acciones contra China. Iran, Corea del Norte, Siria, Venezuela etc... estan ahora mucho más comodos. Bielorrusia ya estan unida en el ejercito con Rusia. Las fronteras han avanzado ahí unos cientos de km.


----------



## vladimirovich (Domingo a la(s) 12:30 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tio, de verdad que tienes un problema, una de dos, o no entiendes lo que te quise decir conque me parecía que era una excusa para una tregua sin un fundamento lógico y que, no es decisión de Rusia decir cuando se tiene que celebrar o no la navidad en Ucrania
> De ahí a decir que se tiene que bombardear no se qué porque no quieren cambiar la navidad va un trecho bastante largo
> Me inclino a pensar que la opción es que no quieres y tiendes a exagerar las opiniones del otro para cargarte de razones, lo cual es bastante estúpido, pero tú verás...
> Además, si con "occidentalización" te refieres a buscar una democracia al "estilo europeo", creo que si, que no es algo que tenga mucho que ver con la fecha en la que se celebra una navidad...



No es Rusia quien le dice a Ucrania cuando celebrar la Navidad, eres lelo?...es la tradición ortodoxa de acuerdo al calendario Juliano que hace 968 años establecieron en un monasterio de Kiev (cuando Moscú solo era un pantano) la que lo determina..de verdad no entiendes esto?.
La bufonada de esos miserables de Bruselas, Washington y Varsovia de cambiar al pueblo ucraniano una tradición milenaria publicitada por todos los máss media ha salido mal, ha salido un truño, tal y como te anticipé por mi conocimiento de Ucrania, asumelo y ya está, durante siglos los ucranianos han guardado su ortodoxia , han luchado por ella, han muerto por ella, especialmente frente a los polacos que lo oprimían y se han pasado por el orto la orden del monigote judío de la OTAN...cuanta miseria y soberbia hay en Occidente..pero a ti que te voy a contar.

Intentar que trinchen un pavo el día de acción de gracias a ver si os sale mejor...para occidentalizarles y eso digo.


----------



## amcxxl (Domingo a la(s) 12:35 AM)




----------



## kelden (Domingo a la(s) 12:41 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si sacamos los muertos, se sacan todos, son mas de cien millones de cristianos exterminados por ir a misa o tener un pedazo de tierra.



De la misma forma que la inquisición no quemaba herejes, moros, judios y gitanos por rezar mirando a la meca o contra una pared, a esos cristianos no los mataban por ir a misa. Los mataban a todos por lo mismo: lo diferente pone en peligro el orden social existente sustentado por la mayoría..

Cuando los cristianos ven peligrar su orden social y son el grupo hegemónico matan como cualquiera. Y cuando van a poner en peligro, o son percibidos como un peligro para el orden social de otros y son minoría, los matan. De toda la vida lleva la humanidad comportándose de la misma manera, lo llevamos en los genes. Y a mi me da que , después de 2000 años, los cristianos han matao bastante más que todos los demás juntos ....


----------



## alfonbass (Domingo a la(s) 12:44 AM)

vladimirovich dijo:


> No es Rusia quien le dice a Ucrania cuando celebrar la Navidad, eres lelo?...es la tradición ortodoxa de acuerdo al calendario Juliano que hace 968 años establecieron en un monasterio de Kiev (cuando Moscú solo era un pantano) la que lo determina..de verdad no entiendes esto?.
> La bufonada de esos miserables de Bruselas, Washington y Varsovia de cambiar al pueblo ucraniano una tradición milenaria publicitada por todos los máss media ha salido mal, ha salido un truño, tal y como te anticipé por mi conocimiento de Ucrania, asumelo y ya está, durante siglos los ucranianos han guardado su ortodoxia , han luchado por ella, han muerto por ella, especialmente frente a los polacos que lo oprimían y se han pasado por el orto la orden del monigote judío de la OTAN...cuanta miseria y soberbia hay en Occidente..pero a ti que te voy a contar.
> 
> Intentar que trinchen un pavo el día de acción de gracias a ver si os sale mejor...para occidentalizarles y eso digo.



QUE ESE NO ES EL PUNTO!

ponimaesh ili niet? patamushta já dumaiu chto ty ni jochesh

Ala, por mi se terminó, no vuelvo a responder a este tema, ya te debatiré en otra cosa
Buenas noches....


----------



## alfonbass (Domingo a la(s) 12:45 AM)

Moderado dijo:


> Vuelves a ignorar el vídeo, gracias por confirmar lo dicho.



No contesto vídeos, prefiero las palabras de quien me lo dice, si quieres que te rebata algo, hazlo con tus propias palabras, si lo entiendes y te lo crees, lo tendrás fácil
Ánimo


----------



## amcxxl (Domingo a la(s) 12:50 AM)




----------



## Paddy McAloon (Domingo a la(s) 1:13 AM)

Mabuse dijo:


> La filosofía griega se autoimpone esas restricciones, como distinguir la física de la metafísica, o impedir la autodefinición para poder buscar con mayor precisión la sabiduría. Y encontrar preguntas más clarificadoras. Es por ello que la ciencia nace en Italia siglos después, cuando otras civilizaciones y países, con una historia de estudio matemático mucho más larga no llegan a ninguna conclusión ni respuesta. Famosa es la historia de los jesuitas y los astrónomos de la corte imperial china.
> 
> Esa es la diferencia, el uso exclusivo y metódico de la razón al margen de cualquier otra consideración, para alcanzar preguntas precisas que ayuden a encontrar la verdad, sabiendo de partida que sólo es un camino, una herramienta y que las conclusiones son sólo válidas si se pueden demostrar. Lo que empuja a repasarlas, depurarlas, encontrar errores y solucionarlos constantemente. Las otras disciplinas de pensamiento, que por simpatía se denominan filosofías, no tienen esta característica, son autoconclusivas y por ello limitadas e incapaces de evolución.
> 
> Hay quienes dicen que la filosofía está muerta y se centran en sus hijos, pero sin filosofía jamás podrían usar los infinitos como herramientas ¿O acaso no es filosofía pura lo que hizo Frege con las matemáticas? Sin su estudio sobre el lenguaje y las reglas de las matemáticas, algo tan complejo como el cálculo y el trabajo con los conuntos sería imposible de comunicar eficientemente, Turing no podría haber desarrollado su máquina porque ni siquiera se habrían planteado las preguntas adecuadas, otro artilugio filosófico surgido de la razón estricta y regulada que permite que nos comuniquemos en este floro. Eso es lo que hace de la filosofía grecolatina única y tan poderosa, que es mucho más que un conjunto de reglas, es una forma de poder plantearse preguntas correctas constantemente, y preguntar infinitamente sobre no sólo las respuestas, sino las propias preguntas depurando en cada paso la forma de hacerlo y evolucionando sin fin.



Tu epitafio dirá: por aquí pasó un positivista.


----------



## kelden (Domingo a la(s) 1:17 AM)

bigmaller dijo:


> ⚡*Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg:*
> 
> _ "Existe una creciente cooperación económica entre Rusia y China. China no ha condenado la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Más bien, apoya la versión rusa de culpar a la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Por qué hablan de valores cuando quieren decir "dinero" y "recursos"? A los chinos y a los rusos se la pela como nos gobernamos, como si elegimos los presidentes y los diputados a cara o cruz o en el casino. Lo que no quieren es que sigamos mangoneando los recursos del planeta como los últimos 500 años.


----------



## Lego. (Domingo a la(s) 1:18 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> Lo de que una derrota de Kiev es la derrota de USA, para quién escribe el relato eso es fácil de arreglar.



Cierto, es fácil de arreglar porque la gente se creerá lo que le digan en la tele por absurdo que sea.

Pero es que la opinión pública importa bien poco y cada vez menos.


----------



## Praktica (Domingo a la(s) 1:27 AM)

*Las nuevas tácticas rusas *
El experto militar y periodista Yuriy Podolyaka ha analizado las nuevas tácticas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
Подоляка: новая тактика России не дает Украине продохнуть между ударами
tr dee

*Tras los intensísimos ataques del 29 de diciembre,* en los que se alcanzaron instalaciones de infraestructura energética y objetivos militares en Ucrania, *Rusia siguió actuando al mismo ritmo. Los ataques contra infraestructuras y objetivos militares *en Ucrania se llevan a cabo *de forma casi ininterrumpida desde finales de diciembre.* 
*Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizan tanto sistemas de alta precisión como drones Geran-2, *para destruir objetivos en territorio ucraniano. Este *enfoque totalmentalmente nuevo *mantiene a las *FAU y al régimen de Kiev sin aliento, con ataques constantes que alcanzan ahora objetivos importantes para el ejército y la industria militar.*
Hay *ataques hasta altas horas de la noche a instalaciones de defensa antiaérea, con resultados exitosos. Rusia ya ha abandonado la táctica de golpear y luego no golpear durante algún tiempo: la presión sobre el enemigo es ahora constante.* Durante días consecutivos tanto de día como de noche se producen ataques de gran intensidad.
Además de la intensidad de los ataques, *Rusia ha cambiado su enfoque a la hora de seleccionar los objetivos. La prioridad ahora no ya tanto el sector energético de Ucrania, que ha sufrido daños colosales, sino la industria militar, las concentraciones de tropa y armas*. *Para las FAU,* las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas suponen ahora una seria amenaza porque *socavan ya duramente su infraestructura de combate en retaguardia: se trata de un cambio evidente en las tácticas de ataque.*
*Otro aspecto importante de las nuevas tácticas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra Ucrania es la destrucción de los nodos de comunicación que dejan fuera de servicio el acceso de Kiev a Internet. *Desde finales del año pasado, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas se centran también en destruir los objetivos que proporcionan a las autoridades de Kiev y a sus leales el acceso a Internet. Esto impide que las autoridades ucranianas influyan en los ciudadanos a través de propagandistas y discursos de representantes del régimen.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Domingo a la(s) 1:41 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> No seran tan malos, cuando muchos paises los tienen todavia en servicio, los australianos han enviado a Ucrania sus toas modernizados.
> 
> PD- Un vehiculo oruga blindado, circula por la nieve y el barro sin problemas, protege a sus tripulantes del fuego de fusileria, es mucho mejor que ir a la guerra en un 4x4 civil sin blindar.



Hombre mejor que una pickup 4x4 por supuesto, para funcionar como transporte de tropas, como un autobús valen.

Pero no los metas a cooperar con tanques o otros blindados, si aun se usan es simplemente por su elevado coste de reemplazo.

¿Cuanto cuesta reemplazar las 1.300 unidades que se estima tiene España? Pues ya te puedes imaginar que las 1.300 no se van a reemplazar, veremos cuantos Dragón se compran al final y como se estira aún algo más la vida de BMRs y M-113s.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Domingo a la(s) 1:49 AM)

kraker dijo:


> Te piensas que si Alemania quisiera armas nucleares no las tendría?



Definitivamente no, Alemania esta tutelada por EEUU y existen muchos recelos históricos por parte de otros paises con los que ha estado en guerra habitualmente como Francia y Gran Bretaña.


----------



## Praktica (Domingo a la(s) 1:56 AM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Definitivamente no, Alemania esta tutelada por EEUU y existen muchos recelos históricos por parte de otros paises con los que ha estado en guerra habitualmente como Francia y Gran Bretaña.



francia es acerrima de la alemania sumisa e invadida
las nukes se las curró de gaulle, guste o no
las nukes alemanas erany son las de usa en alemania
no es lo mismo
la enemistad francesa - alamana viene de largo. cosas de la'ue', la idiota q pagara los platos mas rotos de todo esto
pero se romperan mas platos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Domingo a la(s) 1:57 AM)

El_Suave dijo:


>



Siempre que veo a Ahmadineyad me viene a la mente este sketch.


----------



## Iskra (Domingo a la(s) 2:00 AM)

El vergonzoso vídeo. No se puede caer más bajo. Me callo lo que pienso,
==========================================
Mientras, la noche caliente para estos hijos de puta.
Pero despacito, que no quede ni uno. Lo malo es qué vamos a hacer con los que nos han traído y traeran aquí, Por no hablar de nuestros polñiticos, periodistas y demás estómagos agredecidos del régimen.

*La tregua de Navidad terminó y comenzaron las explosiones en el territorio controlado por Kiev. *

Los canales de Telegram ucranianos informan sobre explosiones e*n Zaporozhye, la región de Járkov, Kramatorsk y en Konstantinovka* (un punto de despliegue y abastecimiento de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en la dirección de Bajmut).
=======================================
*La batalla por Soledar. Lo principal en este momento*

Del 30 de diciembre al 7 de enero, las unidades de las FFAA de Ucrania perdieron al menos 500 muertos y heridos en Soledar.

Los batallones 1, 2, 3 y 4 de la 46.ª brigada de las FAU sufrieron las mayores pérdidas. A finales de diciembre, esta formación contaba con suficientes movilizados de las regiones de Kirovograd, Sumy y Ternopol; sin embargo, debido a la falta de entrenamiento de combate, más de la mitad de los reclutas movilizados murieron seis días después de llegar al frente.

El 3 de enero, debido a la gran cantidad de pérdidas irrecuperables, el comando de la brigada envió una compañía de protección radiológica, biológica y química a la primera línea de defensa. 24 horas después, la unidad dejó de comunicarse y actualmente se considera desaparecida.

Después de que la línea del frente se trasladara a las áreas urbanas, las FAU enfrentaron grandes pérdidas en vehículos blindados.

Desde finales de diciembre, el batallón de tanques de la 61.ª Brigada de Infantería Jaeger de las FAU ha sufrido grandes pérdidas. En las estrechas carreteras de acceso a Soledar, los tanques ucranianos T-64BV y T-72M1R no pueden maniobrar activamente y son destruidos por sistemas antitanque Kornet y Kónkurs desplegados por PMC Wagner al oeste de Yakovlevka.

Además de ATGM, los tanques T-80BV están trabajando activamente en el equipo militar ucraniano desde las alturas dominantes.

En el sur, se tomó una sección de la ruta entre el pueblo de Blagodatnoye y el suburbio del noroeste bajo el control de fuego de los cañones Giatsint-B y Giatsint-S de PMC Wagner. Debido a esto, los refuerzos de las FFAU no pueden llegar a Soledar. Ahora, el apoyo de las unidades ucranianas se complica no solo por las batallas en las calles estrechas, sino también por la incapacidad de transferir rápidamente nuevos vehículos blindados y refuerzos.

Enlace con el mapa de los avances








Irina


Visión rusa de la operación especial en Ucrania. Noticias y reportajes de la zona de hostilidades en Ucrania, informes del frente, videos de las batallas y mucho más. Contacto: @IrinamarBot




t.me


----------



## kelden (Domingo a la(s) 2:00 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> Los halcones están viendo el espectáculo con palomitas. No lo dudes. Mucho haciéndose pajas con la doctrina del first-strike. Obviamente los más sensatos estarán preocupados por pura humanidad al contemplar el destrozo humano del que se saben responsables, pero callan y otorgan.
> 
> El futuro nadie lo sabe, *pero a día de hoy la guerra está saliendo redonda para USA*. El cortocircuito UE-Rusia que han logrado les va a proporcionar réditos por años, sino décadas.
> 
> Lo de que una derrota de Kiev es la derrota de USA, para quién escribe el relato eso es fácil de arreglar.



Pues yo no lo veo tan claro. Sin entrar en sus problemas económicos, que los tienen y gordos, como no hagan pleno al quince en este asunto (derrota estratégica rusa en Ucrania, caida de Putin y ascenso al poder de un títere como Yeltsin que se deje dar por culo todos los días del año) les van a crecer los enanos por todo el mundo. Ni te digo si salen con el rabo entre las piernas de Ucrania, como es lo más probable. 

Todo lo que no sea hacer pasar por debajo de la mesa a los rusos les va a hacer perder prestigio, influencia y poder de intimidación en el resto del mundo.


----------



## Papo de luz (Domingo a la(s) 2:01 AM)

kelden dijo:


> De la misma forma que la inquisición no quemaba herejes, moros, judios y gitanos por rezar mirando a la meca o contra una pared, a esos cristianos no los mataban por ir a misa. Los mataban a todos por lo mismo: lo diferente pone en peligro el orden social existente sustentado por la mayoría..
> 
> Cuando los cristianos ven peligrar su orden social y son el grupo hegemónico matan como cualquiera. Y cuando van a poner en peligro, o son percibidos como un peligro para el orden social de otros y son minoría, los matan. De toda la vida lleva la humanidad comportándose de la misma manera, lo llevamos en los genes. Y a mi me da que , después de 2000 años, los cristianos han matao bastante más que todos los demás juntos ....



Pero si tu estabas a favor de matar a los que no quisieran cacunar de covid, etarra hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## kelden (Domingo a la(s) 2:05 AM)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Pero si tu estabas a favor de matar a los que no quisieran cacunar de covid, etarra hijo de la gran puta.




Matar no. Encerrar, aislar, marginar.


----------



## Papo de luz (Domingo a la(s) 2:06 AM)

kelden dijo:


> Matar no. Encerrar, aislar, marginar.



Pues os ha salido como el culo.


----------



## manodura79 (Domingo a la(s) 2:07 AM)

Kron II dijo:


> Supongo que se referirán a algunas versiones antiguas que algunos de estos países, como España, tienen almacenados en sus arsenales, por ejemplo la versión Leopard 2A4. De lo contrario, Rusia se estaría cepillando gran parte del arsenal de primera línea de los países europeos de la OTAN, y no creo que se puedan reponer tan rápidamente.
> 
> ¿Qué sería lo siguiente que pedirían los americanos? Que Corea del Sur cediese sus K2, o Japón sus tanques del Tipo-10. No creo que pidan a Israel ceder sus Merkava. ¿Por qué no donan ellos las versiones A1 y A2 de sus M1 Abrams?



Porque esos A1 y A2 son los que le venderán a Europa cuando está necesite reponer el stock. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Iskra (Domingo a la(s) 2:11 AM)

*Más detalles del artículo de The Telegraph,después de la declaración de Macron sobre la transferencia de AMX-10 RC tanques con ruedas a Ucrania.*
(How Macron seized Ukraine leadership from Britain) 

La publicación dice que el presidente de Francia violó una regla militar tácita al enviar AMX-10 RC a Ucrania. “Gracias a tal regalo, Francia fue la primera en enviar vehículos de combate de fabricación occidental a Ucrania. Se cruzó la línea roja, se rompió el tabú militar, además, por el más inesperado de los candidatos”, dice la publicación.

Cabe señalar que con su decisión, Macron superó a las autoridades de Estados Unidos, Gran Bretaña y Alemania, es decir, aquellos países que se encontraban entre los líderes en la prestación de asistencia militar a Kiev.

Es interesante que recientemente, a pesar de las constantes demandas de nuevas armas por parte de los funcionarios ucranianos, desde Zelensky hasta Budanov (Jefe de la Dirección de Inteligencia de Defensa), el Londres de Sunak comenzó a distanciarse gradualmente del conflicto ucraniano. Y en una de las publicaciones británicas más serias, se envió claramente una señal de que este proceso continuará, y para alejarse de este tema de manera competente, hicieron una reverencia hacia Francia, diciendo que estamos "pasando la palma" del Viejo Mundo a Emmanuel Macron en apoyo a Ucrania.

Más recientemente, Gran Bretaña ha sido uno de los aliados más ardientes e implacables en el apoyo a las afirmaciones de la Oficina del Presidente sobre un final victorioso en la guerra contra la Federación Rusa. Sin embargo, la situación de Londres ha cambiado mucho: en el Reino Unido, está comenzando una recesión grave y profunda, el país está esperando un choque inflacionario y el gobierno planea aplicar una política fiscal estricta. En consecuencia, el apoyo a Ucrania se está convirtiendo en un tema cada vez más “tóxico”. Ucrania ha pasado a un segundo plano en términos de publicaciones en los periódicos nacionales británicos. Sunak y su gabinete temen una nueva crisis gubernamental, que seguramente destruirá la carrera del nuevo primer ministro británico y se esfuerzan por evitar nuevas conmociones económicas para el país de todas las formas posibles, y el apoyo activo a Ucrania puede llevar a tales consecuencias.

Hoy creo que se movían también los chalecos amarillos. Se está preparando una buena en la Pérfida, pero tranquilo, Maricron, que ya te llegará....


----------



## Iskra (Domingo a la(s) 2:30 AM)

*Ramzan Kadyrov Veo que algunos están preocupados por la ayuda exterior a Ucrania. ¡No te preocupes! Este es un esquema de lavado de dinero. *

Los funcionarios de Occidente y Ucrania saquearán estos fondos y no más del 15% del monto total del apoyo llegará a las trincheras.

Es mejor preocuparse por otra cosa. La lucha continúa ahora en Rusia. Estas son nuestras regiones que deseaban formar parte de nuestro estado para proteger a la población de las acciones satánicas de los nacionalistas ucranianos y de la OTAN. 

Por lo tanto, no debe haber negociaciones. ¡Debemos atacar la guarida de los satanistas en el centro de Kiev! Es necesario golpear al principal defensor y agitador de esta vil ideología: Zelensky.

Hace un año, las potencias mundiales subestimaron a nuestro país, creían que Rusia estaba prácticamente arruinada desde adentro por provocadores pseudoliberales, agentes de Occidente. 

Y hoy, todo el bloque de la OTAN está suministrando armas y sus combatientes bajo la apariencia de "mercenarios extranjeros", pero no puede inclinar la balanza a su favor.

Es bastante gracioso Ramzan y ojo con meterle el dedo en la boca...mucho me parece lo que dice de Ze, es un payaso (aunque manchado de sangre) y una marioneta, No el principio ni el fin de nada. Ojalá fuera tan fácil.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Domingo a la(s) 2:37 AM)

hemos visto retrocesos en algunos puntos del frente, pero lo importante cuando hablamos de un territorio tan extenso como ucrania sigue siendo el ratio de perdidas, es lo que contextualiza una debacle a la defensa elastica de von mastic

nuevamente ratios de 1:3 para el dia 7




DONT GUORRY


----------



## Nico (Domingo a la(s) 2:45 AM)

Nueva peli rusa, bélica en Siria (nebo):


----------



## ghawar (Domingo a la(s) 2:53 AM)

Lla?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Domingo a la(s) 3:08 AM)

cualquier parecido con la realidad es una coincidencia



Nico dijo:


> Nueva peli rusa, bélica en Siria (nebo):


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Domingo a la(s) 3:10 AM)

ya lo sabiamos, rusia siempre miente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Domingo a la(s) 3:13 AM)

Nueva entrega de ejque la OTAN nos obligó!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Domingo a la(s) 3:14 AM)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (Domingo a la(s) 3:15 AM)




----------



## NPI (Domingo a la(s) 3:34 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿No te aburre apretar siempre al mismo dibujito?.




Sigue por segunda vez...


----------



## NPI (Domingo a la(s) 3:36 AM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> t.me/Irinamar_Z/13522
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320339
> 
> ...



Así me gusta, que sigan alabando a CRIMINALES DE GUERRA DE LA AGENDA.

P.D.: en este HILO/FORO, hay MILES como esa FAMILIA.

P.D.2.: luego las PLAÑIDERAS(hilo/foro/sociedad) y los de la PIEL FINA(hilo/foro/sociedad) que no me vengan con cuentos y con ignorancia en un futuro.


----------



## willbeend (Domingo a la(s) 3:44 AM)

Iskra dijo:


> El vergonzoso vídeo. No se puede caer más bajo. Me callo lo que pienso,



Refujetas en España, en la cena de Navidad con retrato de Bandera en la pared...
Ya deben dar por sentado, que en España esto se comprende perfectamente, mas de una familia cena en familia en Navidad con un retrato de Franco ahi colgado


----------



## crocodile (Domingo a la(s) 5:01 AM)

kelden dijo:


> Matar no. Encerrar, aislar, marginar.



Pues ni yo ni mi familia estamos BAKUnados, que se meta otro ese experimento de M.
Conste que es es la unica BAKUna que no me he puesto y que casualidad que en eso están de acuerdo el PSOE 1 Y 2 o sea PSOE y pp.
Globalistas se entienden entre ellos.


----------



## España1 (Domingo a la(s) 6:24 AM)

kelden dijo:


> Por qué hablan de valores cuando quieren decir "dinero" y "recursos"? A los chinos y a los rusos se la pela como nos gobernamos, como si elegimos los presidentes y los diputados a cara o cruz o en el casino. Lo que no quieren es que sigamos mangoneando los recursos del planeta como los últimos 500 años.



poco mangoneo España, llevando el cristianismo de Japón a Alaska, la Universidad al nuevo Mundo, la lengua…


----------



## España1 (Domingo a la(s) 6:29 AM)

kelden dijo:


> Matar no. Encerrar, aislar, marginar.



lo está arreglando! Viva la libertad!!


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Domingo a la(s) 6:39 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> QUE ESE NO ES EL PUNTO!
> 
> ponimaesh ili niet? patamushta já dumaiu chto ty ni jochesh
> 
> ...



No me lo creo... pesao


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Domingo a la(s) 6:40 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> No contesto vídeos, prefiero las palabras de quien me lo dice, si quieres que te rebata algo, hazlo con tus propias palabras, si lo entiendes y te lo crees, lo tendrás fácil
> Ánimo



@alfonbass no comenta videos ni fotos nazis de ucranianos


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Domingo a la(s) 6:56 AM)

kelden dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo tan claro. Sin entrar en sus problemas económicos, que los tienen y gordos, como no hagan pleno al quince en este asunto (derrota estratégica rusa en Ucrania, caida de Putin y ascenso al poder de un títere como Yeltsin que se deje dar por culo todos los días del año) les van a crecer los enanos por todo el mundo. Ni te digo si salen con el rabo entre las piernas de Ucrania, como es lo más probable.
> 
> Todo lo que no sea hacer pasar por debajo de la mesa a los rusos les va a hacer perder prestigio, influencia y poder de intimidación en el resto del mundo.



Por eso mismo nos jugamos mucho en ucrania... el mundo sera un poco mejor con la derrota usana


----------



## Mabuse (Domingo a la(s) 7:27 AM)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Tu epitafio dirá: por aquí pasó un positivista.



La realidad es independiente de mis deseos. El universo no me quiere ni me odia, le soy tan indiferente como él a mí, pero ambos tenemos que respetar las reglas, no porque queramos ni estemos obligados, es que simplemente no se puede hacer de otra forma. Así que habiendo unas leyes inalterables, tiene que haber un código al que acudir para leerlas, inventándolo, suponiéndolo o discutiéndolo no llegamos a nada, hay que probarlo.


----------



## John Nash (Domingo a la(s) 8:40 AM)

España dispara un 60% las importaciones de gas ruso desde el inicio de la guerra de Putin


Bilbao se convierte en el tercer puerto europeo con más descargas de GNL, y nuestro país es el segundo del bloque comunitario donde más han aumentado tras el estallido del conflicto




www.elconfidencial.com





* UN NEGOCIO DE AL MENOS 2.500 millones 
Bilbao se convierte en el tercer puerto europeo con más descargas de GNL, y nuestro país es el segundo del bloque comunitario donde más han aumentado tras el estallido del conflicto *


----------



## John Nash (Domingo a la(s) 8:43 AM)

La gran hipocresía occidental. Si Rusia vende de este modo es porque occidente compra.









La "flota en la sombra" de Putin: la estrategia rusa para burlar las sanciones petroleras


Las restricciones al precio del barril en 60 $ han obligado a los buques rusos a buscar nuevas rutas comerciales. Sortear estas sanciones económicas es la nueva prioridad de Moscú




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## mazuste (Domingo a la(s) 8:46 AM)

EEUU manda a Italia que envíe su sistema AD a Ucrania, e Italia obedece sumisa.
Quienes fungen como "líderes" europeos no son sino un producto de la inteligenci
USAna. Los yanquis llevan amañando elecciones europeas sin parar desde 1945.
Este es el 'jardín'...


----------



## John Nash (Domingo a la(s) 8:54 AM)

mazuste dijo:


> EEUU manda a Italia que envíe su sistema AD a Ucrania, e Italia obedece sumisa.
> Quienes fungen como "líderes" europeos no son sino un producto de la inteligenci
> USAna. Los yanquis llevan amañando elecciones europeas sin parar desde 1945.
> Este es el 'jardín'...



La C19 reveló que no existía libertad de prensa ni heterogeneidad de opinión publica. La guerra de Ucrania revela que no existen en occidente naciones soberanas y que todos somos súbditos del deep state yanqui con la sola opción de elegir a nuestros carceleros cada 4 años. Una cárcel soft que puede endurecerse de manera arbitraria en función de la situación y sin contrapoder alguno.


----------



## Impresionante (Domingo a la(s) 8:55 AM)

Stoltenberg acusa a Rusia y China de amenazar al orden occidental del mundo
. Stoltenberg vows more 'peace-bringing' weapons to Ukraine
. El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, nominado al Premio Nobel de la Paz 2023


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 8:55 AM)

*El ejército ucraniano huye de Soledar*
Hoy, 09:17
2

La moral de las unidades del ejército ucraniano que defendían Soledar cayó al mínimo. Como se supo, incluso los oficiales del destacamento del Centro de Propósitos Especiales del Oeste se negaron a llevar a cabo una misión de combate aquí. Ha habido casos de abandono masivo de posiciones por parte de soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que intentan abandonar la ciudad en pequeños grupos.




A pesar de la crítica situación de sus tropas en Soledar, el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania sigue intentando enviar refuerzos a la ciudad. Ayer, por ejemplo, más de 20 unidades de vehículos blindados ligeros de fabricación occidental fueron entregados al asentamiento en redes de arrastre . Pero casi todo el lote resultó ser defectuoso.

Según el experto militar Yuri Podolyaka, los soldados del PMC Wagner ruso lograron expulsar al enemigo de sus posiciones esa noche, lo que provocó el pánico en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Para fortalecer la defensa, incluso se trasladaron unidades de retaguardia a la ciudad. Pero no lograron contener los ataques de flanco de los "músicos".






Los combatientes de Wagner ingresaron a las afueras del norte de la ciudad y comenzaron a pelear en el área de las cooperativas de garaje. Al mismo tiempo, hay un ataque a las minas de sal en la parte norte de la ciudad y la estación de tren de Salt.

Según Yuri Podolyaka, al sur, las unidades rusas finalmente pudieron expulsar al enemigo de la aldea de Podgorodnoye y llegar al asentamiento de Krasnaya Gora. De hecho, Soledar ya se encuentra en el entorno operativo. Todos los caminos que conducen a la ciudad son atravesados por la artillería rusa.

Según los expertos, la situación ya crítica para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Soledar se complicó seriamente por la ola de frío. Hay muchos congelados y heridos en las filas del ejército ucraniano, que simplemente no pueden ser evacuados.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 8:59 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Veo que los rusos han hecho lo que es de manual, redoblar las defensas en caso de tregua, por si el enemigo aprovechándose se le ocurre atacar para cogerlos por sorpresa. Cosa que han hecho los ucranianos y se han encontrado con la sorpresa, los rusos solo han aprovechado la desbandada para avanzar, los ucranianos han caído en su propia trampa.



_Y luego Zelensky grita que los rusos no han respetado la tregua que él rechazo. Y los medios de manipulación nacionales se han eco de sus lamentos. Que taimado es Putin._


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 9:00 AM)




----------



## John Nash (Domingo a la(s) 9:02 AM)

Felipe VI destaca en la Pascua Militar "la importancia de invertir en Defensa" para "dotar de los medios necesarios" al Ejército ante la amenaza rusa


El Palacio Real de Madrid ha vuelto a acoger la Pascua Militar con toda la solemnidad de antes de la pandemia. En una ceremonia presidida por los Reyes Don Felipe y Doña Letizia,...




www.elmundo.es





No es aumento de gasto en Defensa. Es la subida de la tarifa del chulo para protegerte de sus propias provocaciones. La verdadera amenaza rusa es la nuclear si seguimos tocandoles los huevos. Y contra esa poco se puede hacer.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 9:04 AM)

Sensible. Cargando cadáveres ukras


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 9:06 AM)

Avance ukra


Mientras tanto, en el frente de Lugansk, el #UkrainianArmy lanzó un nuevo ataque al este de la ciudad de Tors'ke/Торське y tomó el control de nuevas posiciones alrededor de la carretera, llegando así a unos cientos de metros de la ciudad de Dibrova/Діброва. Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=49.02428468900603%2C38.007589906773134&z=13 … ]




1:03 · 8 de enero de 2023


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 9:07 AM)

Avance Ruso










@Suriyak

@suriyakmaps


Situación al sur de Bakhmut: las fuerzas del #RussianArmy y la #DPR continúan avanzando al norte de la ciudad de Klishchiivka/Кліщіївка y llegaron a nuevas secciones de la vía férrea e intentaron atacar el sistema de trincheras cercano, donde fueron repelidas por el #UkrainianArmy . Mapa: [ https:// google.com/maps/d/viewer? mid=1V8NzjQkzMOhpuLhkktbiKgodOQ27X6IV&ll=48.51649411810566%2C37.97062233973321&z=13 … ]




1:01 · 8 de enero de 2023


----------



## dabuti (Domingo a la(s) 9:13 AM)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
8 ENE, 00:16
*Explosiones escuchadas en la ciudad de Zaporozhye controlada por Kiev: político*
Se escucharon al menos cuatro explosiones y se disparó una alarma de ataque aéreo después de la primera, dijo Vladimir Rogov.

MELITOPOL, 7 de enero. /TASS/. Varias explosiones sonaron en la ciudad de Zaporozhye controlada por el régimen de Kiev el sábado por la noche, informó Vladimir Rogov, presidente del movimiento Estamos Juntos con Rusia.
"¡Es ruidoso en Zaporozhye! Desde las 23:00 (a la misma hora que en Moscú), se han escuchado explosiones en el centro regional temporalmente ocupado por el régimen de Zelensky", escribió en su canal de Telegram y señaló que se escucharon al menos cuatro explosiones y un aire . la alarma de redada se disparó después de la primera.
El medio de noticias Zerkalo nedeli de Ucrania también informó sobre las explosiones en Zaporozhye en su canal Telegram 
OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
8 ENE, 03:03
*Instalaciones industriales dañadas por explosiones en Kramatorsk, Konstantinovka — autoridades*
Una instalación industrial y un complejo de garajes resultaron dañados en Kramatorsk y un área industrial fue atacada en Konstantinovka, dijo Pavel Kirilenko.

DONETSK, 8 de enero. /TASS/. Las instalaciones industriales resultaron dañadas por las explosiones en Kramatorsk y Konstantinovka en el territorio de la RPD bajo el control de Kiev, dice el jefe de la administración militar de la región de Donetsk controlada por Kiev, Pavel Kirilenko.
Según el canal Telegram de Kirilenko , "se llevaron a cabo siete ataques con misiles en Kramatorsk y dos en Konstantinovka". Una instalación industrial y un complejo de garajes resultaron dañados en Kramatorsk y un área industrial fue atacada en Konstantinovka, dijo Kirilenko.
La alarma de ataque aéreo fue declarada en las regiones de Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava y Kharkov de Ucrania y partes controladas por Kiev de la RPD y la región de Zaporozhye el sábado por la noche. Según los medios ucranianos, se escucharon cuatro explosiones en la región de Járkov. Además, se escucharon explosiones en las afueras de la ciudad de Zaporozhye, controlada por Kiev.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 9:23 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Gracias, muy interesante.



_El origen del análisis es está fuente_






INFORME COMPLETO: Análisis de la Fase 3 de la guerra en Ucrania


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.geoestrategia.es





_Y seguro que pasa por aquí_


----------



## Pato Sentado (Domingo a la(s) 9:31 AM)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> hemos visto retrocesos en algunos puntos del frente, pero lo importante cuando hablamos de un territorio tan extenso como ucrania sigue siendo el ratio de perdidas, es lo que contextualiza una debacle a la defensa elastica de von mastic
> 
> nuevamente ratios de 1:3 para el dia 7
> 
> ...



Y Ucrania no ha perdido ni un carretilla no?


----------



## Loignorito (Domingo a la(s) 9:35 AM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El problema de los drones kamikace y similares no va a ser solucionado por aviones tripulados.
> 
> Más que nada porque lo que se necesita es un aparato que esté volando muchas horas y que pueda llevar multiples interceptores (mini misiles o drones) o un incluso un cañón, escopeta o ametralladora.
> 
> ...



Coincido en la interpretación. Una solución a base de drones de defensa es la mejor opción, aunque aparte de esa elección dual entre drones y aeronaves tripuladas, existe otra que curiosamente es también un retroceso a tácticas presuntamente obsoletas como la de la artillería que ya vemos, y es la de los globos y dirigibles. Sería tender una red de globos armados fijados a tierra con equipos de detección y defensa. La mejor ventaja de este sistema es el ahorro de energía, también la presencia constante. Y presenta la misma ventaja que el uso de drones, las tripulaciones se pueden rotar sin problemas dado que estarán alojadas en tierra, además de que estos operadores sufrirán menos bajas por ello. Y aún tiene otra, dado que los globos serán estáticos, se simplifican los procesos de formación: no tienen que aprender a volar.

Otra ventaja sería la creación de un 'tejido' de vigilancia multipunto a media altura, desde el que se podrían divisar los artefactos atacantes y triangularlos para su derribo. Es obviamente más sencillo detectarlos si estás en alto y ellos vienen a baja cota en sus ataques.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 9:37 AM)

Peineto dijo:


> Patético, repugnante y muy peligrosos. Esta gentuza tiene en parte en sus manos el Armaggedon en el que creen a pies juntillas.



_Y además creen que resucitaran con los sionistas porque son el pueblo elegido.
Todos los fanáticos se autodefinen como el pueblo elegido._


----------



## mazuste (Domingo a la(s) 9:37 AM)

¿Preparando la derrota? Al fin y al cabo, estos parramplas están estrechamente vinculados
a las estructuras del auténtico poder imperial y marcan los tiempos de la agenda...

*"Rusia no devolverá voluntariamente las partes anexionadas de las regiones de Donetsk, 
Luhansk, Zaporizhia y Kherson bajo el control de Ucrania",
*
Condoleezza Rice y el ex del Pentágono Robert Gates en el Washington Post.

*"El tiempo no está del lado de Ucrania":*

*"Para Putin, la derrota no es una opción... Si no logra el éxito militar este año, debe mantener 
el control de las posiciones en el este y el sur de Ucrania, que en el futuro se convertirán en 
trampolines para una ofensiva renovada para establecer el control sobre el resto de la costa 
ucraniana del Mar Negro", todo el Donbass, y luego avanzar hacia el oeste"*


----------



## Impresionante (Domingo a la(s) 9:51 AM)

Que ridículo permanente


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 9:52 AM)

Kron II dijo:


> Yo diría que la diferencia son las ojivas nucleares, que Alemania no tiene.



Me refería a lo que supone tener un portaaviones nuclear:

. INVERSIÓN MILITAR.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 9:54 AM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Siempre que veo a Ahmadineyad me viene a la mente este sketch.



_A mi en cambio me recuerda a Iznogud_


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 10:02 AM)

Dependencia y «descolonización»


En un artículo ampliamente debatido, alabado por una parte y demonizado por otra, el sociólogo ucraniano Volodymyr Ischenko critica la sobrerrepresentación de las cuestiones identitarias, algo que …




slavyangrad.es











Dependencia y «descolonización»


08/01/2023


En un artículo ampliamente debatido, alabado por una parte y demonizado por otra, el sociólogo ucraniano Volodymyr Ischenko critica la sobrerrepresentación de las cuestiones identitarias, algo que se está plasmando en la prensa y la academia occidental desde la idea de “descolonizar” Ucrania, entendido siempre en términos simbólicos o culturales, y apela a prestar mayor atención a las transformaciones sociales. Refiriéndose como ejemplo a los movimientos por la liberación de las mujeres, por los derechos de la comunidad LGBTQ o por los derechos civiles de los afroamericanos en Estados Unidos, Ischenko plantea esas luchas dentro de una idea general contra un orden opresor, una transformación del orden existente y una redistribución que va más allá de la representación de sus respectivos grupos sobre la base de sus particularidades. El sociólogo ucraniano contrasta esas luchas con la actual representación de las _voces ucranianas_, fundamentalmente angloparlantes y vinculadas a un sector específico de un país mucho más diverso, pero en el que ese puñado de opiniones son presentadas como referente del sentir general.

Esas escasas voces ucranianas presentan un país que reniega manifiestamente de toda vinculación social y cultural común con Rusia, de ahí ese eufemismo de _descolonización_ para justificar, en realidad, el borrado de toda seña de un pasado común con el país vecino. Contrastando con una caricaturizada imagen de una Rusia asiática, tradicionalista y dictatorial, esas voces presentan un futuro europeo, moderno y democrático igualmente caricaturizado e idealizado. Pero, ante todo, se busca definir un país que rechaza abiertamente todo el legado soviético a excepción de sus fronteras.

En 1991, Ucrania heredó de la República Socialista Soviética, no solo un territorio, sino una serie de infraestructuras que actualmente están siendo un salvavidas para la población. Ocurre así con la amplia red eléctrica, que por su magnitud y diversidad está permitiendo que, pese a los ataques rusos, las reparaciones sigan siendo posibles y se mantengan unas mínimas condiciones. Ucrania heredó también una red industrial desarrollada y que había sido clave, por ejemplo, en la aviación o el sector espacial además de suponer una de las zonas industriales más importantes durante el siglo XX por la extracción de carbón, la existencia de minerales o la metalurgia. Esos recursos han sido en las últimas tres décadas fuente del enriquecimiento de un puñado de oligarcas y de las miserias de miles de trabajadores y trabajadoras, que incluso antes del comienzo de la guerra hubieron de luchar por cobrar los salarios atrasados que se les debían.

El argumento de Ischenko pasa por centrar el discurso en la necesidad de una transformación social que busque construir sobre la herencia soviética, una idea que poco tiene que ver con el actual transcurso de los acontecimientos. En Ucrania se está produciendo realmente una transformación social que tiene una táctica y una estrategia claras y avanza inalterable una vez que todo movimiento o grupo político que aspirara a algo diferente ha sido apartado, deslegitimado y demonizado como enemigo interno al servicio del enemigo externo. Esa transformación, como ha podido verse en los últimos años con la destrucción de la sanidad o las pensiones, cuya reducción es un proyecto de las élites políticas del país que va incluso más allá de lo exigido por el Fondo Monetario Internacional. Una transformación social supuestamente democratizante que en estos años ha supuesto ciertos intentos de visibilización, aunque no de garantía de nuevos derechos, a comunidades como la LGBTIQ, gesto claro hacia Occidente teniendo en cuenta el acoso al que han sido sometidos. Ya en tiempos de Maidan, Maksym Eristavi, antes periodista, ahora _think-tanker_ y siempre activista pro-Maidan y miembro de la comunidad LGBTIQ escribía “mi país me odia”. En un país en el que en estos años se han producido pogromos contra las comunidades romaníes, de Asia Central o incluso a los refugiados afganos llegados al país tras la caída de Kabul y donde los grupos armados y movilizados de extrema derecha han actuado con impunidad, es difícil imaginar que, incluso en este aspecto con el que Ucrania quiere diferenciarse de Rusia, haya sufrido grandes avances. Aunque incluso en este caso, el primer intento de celebración de la fiesta del Orgullo Gay se produjo, bajo enorme protección policial en tiempos de Viktor Yanukovich.

Al margen de excepciones que buscan únicamente una buena imagen frente a los acreedores países occidentales, la transformación social que está realizando Ucrania busca abiertamente eliminar todo rasgo del legado soviético, algo que va mucho más allá de la retirada de estatuas a Lenin, Pushkin, Lomonosov o Gorki, y que incluye la eliminación de aquellos derechos sociales que caracterizaron al periodo soviético. Herida de muerte la sanidad, eliminada ya la negociación colectiva y con ello en riesgo todo derecho laboral y destruida, en parte por la guerra y en parte por el capitalismo privatizador, la industria del país, Ucrania busca renovar su economía. Además de la agricultura -la aspiración a convertirse en superpotencia agrícola, una idea repetida desde la victoria de Maidan- y los servicios, Kiev mira a la tecnología para renovar el país y a sus socios occidentales para hacerlo realidad. El ejemplo del exministro Omelyan, que prometió que se instalaría en Ucrania el famoso _Hyperloop_ que Elon Musk nunca llegó a construir en ninguna parte, se repite una y otra vez con nuevas y cada vez más grandes ideas que nunca llegan a dar fruto alguno. En cualquier caso, toda _reforma_, _reconstrucción _o _renovación_ va siempre de la mano de la financiarización, liberalización extrema para dejar en manos del mercado todo servicio básico y, sobre todo, del gran capital occidental.

La guerra, que en los últimos años ha justificado el atrincheramiento nacionalista, el aumento de presupuestos militares para mantener artificialmente el estado de guerra y justificar así proseguir con el camino marcado, supone un paso más hacia la consecución del país que tanto las élites económicas y políticas nacionales como el complejo de organizaciones no gubernamentales que tanta influencia ha ejercido en la Ucrania independiente han buscado desde los años noventa. La destrucción que necesariamente implica un conflicto bélico está siendo entendida como una oportunidad más que como el drama humano que es.

Ucrania, de una forma similar a la actuación de la RPD y la RPL respecto a Rusia, ha utilizado los años de la guerra en Donbass para buscar la implicación occidental y su integración económica, política y militar en el bloque occidental. Ucrania ha buscado desde 2014 inversiones extranjeras, no solo para llenar sus diezmadas arcas públicas y privadas, sino para lograr la integración en la economía de sus socios occidentales.

No es casualidad que, ya antes de que la guerra se extendiera a todo el territorio del país, Ucrania buscara dejar en manos de las grandes empresas del capital occidental aspectos tan importantes como las infraestructuras. La gigante Bechtel, la empresa que en 1999 trató de privatizar la gestión del suministro de Cochabamba causando la que en Bolivia se conoció como Guerra del Agua, iba a encargarse de la construcción de la circunvalación de Kiev. Se hablaba ya del enorme sobrecoste que Ucrania estaba dispuesta a pagar, siempre a costa de otros servicios, por atraer a Bechtel. Ahora que Kiev se enfrenta a una reconstrucción mucho más amplia, que ya no es solo fruto de los años del capitalismo, sino también de la guerra, el Gobierno sigue profundizando en esa reforma social y económica en favor del gran capital y a costa de la población.

A lo largo de los ocho años de guerra en Donbass, Ucrania, que siempre ha exigido a Rusia pagar por una guerra que comenzó Kiev, ha sondeado diferentes cifras sobre el coste de una futura reconstrucción. En 2020, Oleksiy Arestovich hablaba de entre 15.000 y 20.000 millones de dólares para la reconstrucción de las infraestructuras de Donbass. Antes, En junio de 2016, el viceprimer ministro Gennady Zubko exigió 15.000 millones. Y en noviembre de 2016, Pavel Zhebrinsky, entonces jefe de la “administración civil militar de la región elevaba la cifra hasta los 20.000 millones.

Ahora, esas cifras han ascendido notablemente. La destrucción ha aumentado en las ciudades, especialmente en Donbass, con Mariupol, Popasnaya, Rubezhnoe, Volnovaja, Artyomovsk o Severodonetsk total o parcialmente destruidas. En territorio ucraniano, los ataques a las infraestructuras críticas requieren una reparación que, como en el caso de puentes y carreteras, será mayor gracias a la manifiesta dejación de funciones de los treinta años de la Ucrania independiente. El Gobierno de Zelensky, que ha utilizado la guerra para profundizar en su agenda privatizadora y para trasladar el flujo de riqueza de los oligarcas nacionales al gran capital occidental, ha visto en ello una gran oportunidad.

El 13 de diciembre, en un plan que precede a la intervención rusa, el Parlamento de Ucrania aprobó enmiendas a la legislación de urbanismo que han sufrido críticas de periodistas y arquitectos, pero que han recibido el aval de las constructoras, grandes beneficiarias de unas medidas que dejan en su poder la capacidad de decisión sobre grandes aspectos de la construcción y el urbanismo. Este tipo de medidas liberalizadoras no solo suponen un peligro para zonas antes protegidas por su interés histórico o cultural, sino que son un paso claro hacia la promoción de la especulación inmobiliaria.

Sin embargo, la medida estrella del Gobierno de Zelensky se ha producido en los últimos días, cuando se anunció un acuerdo entre el presidente de Ucrania y el director ejecutivo de Blackrock, el mayor gestor de inversiones a nivel mundial, es decir, experto en especulación, para la coordinación de la reconstrucción de Ucrania. En los últimos meses, Ucrania y sus socios, que tratan de buscar la forma para que queden en manos de Kiev los activos rusos ahora mismo incautados por los diferentes países occidentales, ha mencionado diversas cifras como coste de la reconstrucción. El primer ministro Denis Shmygal mencionó 750.000 millones de dólares el pasado octubre. En junio, el Banco Mundial había estimado los daños causados por la guerra en 252.000, con unas necesidades estimadas de 348.500 millones de dólares para el fondo de reconstrucción. Sea cual sea finalmente el nivel de destrucción y la cantidad necesaria para la reconstrucción, Zelensky ha decidido ya qué representante del gran capital más voraz coordinará la búsqueda de inversores y gestionará la reconstrucción. Una actuación doblemente beneficiosa desde el punto de vista de la ideología _libertarian_ del presidente ucraniano: más poder para el mercado a costa del Estado y más integración de Ucrania en el juego del capital occidental, dos de las principales reformas que planteaba el Gobierno y que esta guerra está sirviendo para acelerar. La _descolonización_ a la que se refiere la academia occidental no es más que eliminación de toda seña del pasado ruso o soviético y la _independencia_ que dice buscar Ucrania con la guerra es solo una forma de lograr la dependencia política y económica de Occidente.


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 10:03 AM)

kraker dijo:


> Te piensas que si Alemania quisiera armas nucleares no las tendría?



JAJAJAJAJAJAAA... poder podría, ahora dejar no le iban a dejar, que ya dió dos sustos bien grandes en el XX y en europa dejó tal huella que le entraría sudores fríos al resto... jajajajaaaa... NO PUEDE, simplemente tras la pérdida de la IIWW se le impusieron determinadas obligaciones y AUN hoy está obligado para con ellas...

La ventaja es que ESE EXCEDENTE de capital que provoca no PODER INVERTIR en lo militar y que en sí mismo no tiene un retorno inmediato o de corto plazo lo inyectó constantemente en mejoras competitivas que permitieron un intenso desarrollo de su productividad y en segundo plano de su SUPERAVIT... de haber tenido inversiones militares en consonancia con su realidad económica su situación financiera NO SERÍA MEJOR QUE LA DE FRANCIA, es incluso muy probable que fuese igual o peor, depende...

La OTAN ha cubierto el campo de acciones en el que la economía alemana tendría que haber actuado, cubriendo sus rutas comerciales... a cambio de eso ciertamente Alemania tiene obligaciones con la OTAN, pero en el canje SALE MUY BIEN PARADA...

NABUCO era un proyecto INVIABLE, cuestión de riesgos, si la OTAN no lo protegía, gracias a ello eso se planteó... que los rusos acabasen con ese proyecto no fue cuestión militar, ni de la OTAN, fue un fracaso de MERKEL y motivo por el cual Alemania quedó expuesta e hizo que TRUMP les dijese aquello de que iba siendo hora de que financiasen la OTAN... y si lo hiciesen Alemania entraría en deficit comercial, hoy incluso te diré que es inviable, dado el nivel que ahora mismo existe de competencia en el mundo...

Alemania y Japón no sólo crecieron por encima del resto porque fuesen inmensamente competitivas, que también consiguieron serlo y estaba en cierto sentido en su esencia, dado en gran medida su situación geográfica y sus condiciones vitales, NO, no sólo fue eso... las LIMITACIONES que se les impuso en el terreno militar PERMITIERON un excedente de capitales que utilizaron de manera estratégica... pero... pero... es que MILITARMENTE ESTABAN PROTEGIDAS...

Las cosas no son blancas o negras... tienen matices y en ellos está la madre de la cuestión...


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 10:03 AM)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona SMO durante la noche del 7 al 8 de enero de 2023

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Merefa, Staritsa y Ogurtsovo.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon acumulaciones de personal y vehículos blindados de las AFU en Dvurechna, Myasozharivka, Nevskyy y Makiivka.

▪ Durante la noche, las fuerzas rusas atacaron una planta de construcción de maquinaria y un emplazamiento de formaciones ucranianas en el territorio de una escuela de entrenamiento en Kramatorsk.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron las concentraciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Bajmut, Soledar, Dyleyevka y Kleshcheyevka.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra posiciones enemigas en Kurakhove, Nevelskoye y las afueras occidentales de Marinka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon instalaciones civiles en Olenivka, Novy Svit y Zugres con artillería de cañón y cohetes.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones de fuerzas enemigas en Novomikhailovka, Ugledar, Bolshaya Novoselka y Zolotaya Niva.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las fuerzas rusas atacaron instalaciones de las AFU cerca de Zaporizhzhya y también atacaron posiciones enemigas en Malye Shcherbaki, Olhivske y Kamianske.

Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon objetos civiles en Dorozhnyanka.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos en Krasnohryhoryevka y Mirovoye.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las fuerzas rusas atacaron las concentraciones de las AFU en Kherson, Berislav, Antonivka e Inzhenernyohne.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 10:07 AM)

Víctor Álvarez es un mercenario español de la "Legión Internacional de la Defensa Territorial de Ucrania".

A pesar de las grandes pérdidas de personal, en las filas de la "Legión Internacional de Defensa Territorial de Ucrania" sigue habiendo "guerreros tiktok", mercenarios que acudieron a la zona de guerra en busca de aventuras y fama en las redes sociales.

Víctor Álvarez, ciudadano español, es uno de esos aficionados a la fotografía militarista.

▪ El mercenario, de 28 años, es de etnia argentina y se afincó en Santander. Creció en Verona, por lo que con cierta probabilidad también tiene nacionalidad italiana.

▪ Álvarez no tenía experiencia militar, era propietario de una pequeña pizzería en Santander desde 2013.

▪ En primavera, reclutó para la Legión Internacional a través de los chats de reclutamiento de Morgan y llegó a Ucrania en abril junto con el italiano Kevin Chiappalone.

▪ Álvarez participó en batallas en la región de Kharkiv en verano y en otoño en la ofensiva de las AFU en la RNL.

▪ Según el propio mercenario, actualmente sirve en la "unidad de propósitos especiales" de la Legión. Álvarez dedica su tiempo libre a crear contenidos para las redes sociales. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 10:08 AM)

La KFOR (fuerza internacional dirigida por la OTAN) denegó a Belgrado la petición de tropas serbias en Kosovo y Metohija









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 10:09 AM)

Los alemanes descontentos con la entrega de los BMP Marder y no quieren entregar tanques de combate a Ucrania - Bild

El tabloide hace referencia a los datos de la encuesta, en la que el 49% cree que la transferencia de BMP es errónea. El 40% apoya la decisión, el 11% está indeciso en cuanto a su opinión. El 50% está en contra de la transferencia de tanques de combate a Ucrania, el 38% apoyaría tal decisión









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ATDTn (Domingo a la(s) 10:10 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> [QUOTE="Iskra, post: 44255875, member: 60852"
> 
> Tras un asalto inicial ruso a más del 20 % de Ucrania, las fuerzas rusas se toparon con una decidida resistencia ucraniana, que *terminó con una vergonzosa retirada de Kiev*. A partir de entonces la guerra se convirtió en una lucha de desgaste entre cer





> Pues yo solo he leido hasta lo de vergonzosa retirada de Kiev, en el primer párrafo.
> Personalmente no me interesan estas opiniones sesgadas de supuestos analistas, que ni siquiera entienden lo que pasó en Kiev en marzo de 2022.
> Pero claro, el coronel sabe analizar bombardeos masivos de población, no le da para más. Así le va a la OTAN.



He pensado lo mismo.
Es una buena palabra para propaganda y mala para un análisis.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 10:10 AM)

"Ucrania espera que las hostilidades se intensifiquen en febrero", declaró el secretario del Consejo de Seguridad Nacional y Defensa de Ucrania.

Danilov, antiguo chantajista de Luhansk, afirmó que los bandos están entrando en una cierta fase de activación.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 10:12 AM)

El ejército ruso avanza en las direcciones de Artemivske, Avdiivka y Liman e intenta mejorar la situación táctica cerca de Kupianske - _lo principal del informe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania_

En las últimas 24 horas, unidades rusas han atacado a las AFU en 16 localidades, entre ellas Stelmajovka, Makiivka y Belogorovka de la LNR y Razdolovka, Soledar, Artemivsk, Zheleznoye, Pervomaiskoye, Vodyane y Pobeda de la DNR.
▪ En las direcciones de Seversk y Slobozhansky, las posiciones ucranianas fueron objeto de bombardeos por parte de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las zonas de Staritsa y Dvurechnaya, en la región de Kharkiv. Las unidades rusas también utilizaron un ataque UAV cerca de Oleksandrivka.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyanka y Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones ucranianas en las zonas de Ivanovka, Stelmakhovka, Myasozharivka, Ploshchanka, Makiivka, Nevskyy, Chervonopopovka y Dibrova LNR.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las fuerzas rusas infligieron fuego a las unidades ucranianas en las zonas de Berestovoye, Bilohrovka, Veseloye, Krasnaya Hora, Artemivsk, Kleshcheevka, Bila Hora, Dyleyevka, Zheleznoye y Nueva York DNR.
▪ En dirección a Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en las zonas de Nevelske, Marinka y Novomikhailovka de la DNR.
▪ En las direcciones de Zaporizhzhya y Kherson, las fuerzas rusas dispararon tanques, morteros, proyectiles y artillería de cohetes contra posiciones ucranianas cerca de Antonovka, Volshebnoye, Dorozhnyanka, Inzhenernoye, Bilohorye, Alekseevka, Malye Shcherbaki, Stepne y Kamianske en la región de Zaporizhzhya.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (Domingo a la(s) 10:14 AM)

Mal tiene que ir la cosa para que saquen a 'pasear' los coloridos aviones de la acrobacia aérea...

MiG-29 ucraniano derribado por su propia defensa antiaérea cerca de Kurakhovo 

*"El MiG-29 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania que fue derribado cerca de Kurakhovo, DPR, *
_*fue derribado por defensa aérea Osa ucraniano, dice el vicepresidente del Comité de 
Defensa de la Duma Estatal de Rusia (facción Rusia Unida), que está permanentemente 
presente en el área de operaciones militares especiales.

"Un sistema de defensa antiaérea ucraniano Osa derribó su propio MiG-29 ucraniano. *_
*Nos hemos involucrado sólo ligeramente", dijo el alto legislador en su canal de Telegram...*


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 10:14 AM)

kraker dijo:


> Además conociendo a los franceses seguro que son tan torpes de bombardear se ellos mismos, en Libia tuvieron que pedir ayuda a EEUU cuando se quedaron sin bombas



No te dije lo del portaaviones nuclear por casualidad... tú tienes una ligera idea de lo que supone ECONÓMICAMENTE tener un simple portaaviones de ese tipo para una economía... son tan costosos y es tan surrealista las necesidades de todo tipo que generan que simplemente son inviables para todo país... incluida Francia que lo sostiene a costa de otras demandas económicas, con todo y con ello, tras China y Rusia es quíen más capacidad tiene en ese nivel, superando hoy a Inglaterra, lo cual es algo IMPRESIONANTE... PERO... PERO...

Hoy es tal el coste de lo militar que TODO OCCIDENTE, incluido EE.UU. sólo pueden permitirse guerras durante un cierto periódo de tiempo só pena de arruinarse en el intento de proyectar poder, el caso más actual es EE.UU.-Afganistan o como unos pastores con simples tirachinas han expulsado a una potencia sin GANARLE UNA BATALLA real...

Economía, economía, economía... y ¿ALEMANIA QUE GASTA?... la OTAN gasta por ella, o más bien EL TIO SAM pone la pasta... y eso no se cuenta...


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 10:14 AM)

La situación en Soledar es difícil, la ciudad está semiencerrada - Arestovych

Los principales esfuerzos de las tropas rusas se dirigen a aislar Soledar de Artemivsk y a cortar la carretera Soledar-Slavyansk, ha declarado el representante de Zelenskyy.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## arriondas (Domingo a la(s) 10:19 AM)

vil. dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAAA... poder podría, ahora dejar no le iban a dejar, que ya dió dos sustos bien grandes en el XX y en europa dejó tal huella que le entraría sudores fríos al resto... jajajajaaaa... NO PUEDE, simplemente tras la pérdida de la IIWW se le impusieron determinadas obligaciones y AUN hoy está obligado para con ellas...
> 
> La ventaja es que ESE EXCEDENTE de capital que provoca no PODER INVERTIR en lo militar y que en sí mismo no tiene un retorno inmediato o de corto plazo lo inyectó constantemente en mejoras competitivas que permitieron un intenso desarrollo de su productividad y en segundo plano de su SUPERAVIT... de haber tenido inversiones militares en consonancia con su realidad económica su situación financiera NO SERÍA MEJOR QUE LA DE FRANCIA, es incluso muy probable que fuese igual o peor, depende...
> 
> ...



Ese es el punto, algo que muchos liberplastas no entienden o no quieren entender. El desarrollo de Alemania, Corea o Japón, independientemente de lo eficientes que puedan llegar a ser, se vio muy favorecido por el hecho de estar debajo del paraguas militar y nuclear estadounidense. No necesitaban invertir mucho en gastos de defensa, en programas militares, ya que el Primo de Zumosol les cubría las espaldas. Desde luego, no lo hacía gratis (nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas), pero ellos sacaron lo suyo.


----------



## Kron II (Domingo a la(s) 10:19 AM)

vil. dijo:


> Me refería a lo que supone tener un portaaviones nuclear:
> 
> . INVERSIÓN MILITAR.



Te entiendo, pero ahora mismo la mejor inversión en disuasión militar es tener una triada nuclear, unido a un ejercito mediano pero bien preparado. Lanzar un vector con capacidad nuclear de largo y medio alcance a modo de prueba es mano de santo para una disuasión adecuada...

Y si, además, inviertes en capacidades de ciberguerra avanzadas, tienes el equipo completo con las zapatillas de andar por casa puestas...


----------



## Karma bueno (Domingo a la(s) 10:21 AM)

*Anomaly 6: Tecnología de espionaje británica impulsando la Guerra en Ucrania y poniendo en peligro a la población civil*





El 6 de diciembre, The Grayzone reveló cómo las agencias militares y de inteligencia británicas estaban desplegando tecnología creada por la oscura empresa de inteligencia privada Anomaly 6 para espiar ilegalmente a ciudadanos de todo el mundo.
La tecnología de esta empresa convierte a todos los individuos de la Tierra en objetivos potenciales de vigilancia y/o reclutamiento de activos mediante el seguimiento de los movimientos de sus teléfonos inteligentes. Anomaly 6 incrusta software de seguimiento en aplicaciones populares y, a continuación, corta a través de capas de datos teóricamente anónimos para descubrir una gran cantidad de información sensible sobre el propietario de un dispositivo.
Los servicios de Anomaly 6 se prestan a los soldados y espías británicos a través de Prevail Partners, una empresa militar privada que The Grayzone ha revelado como el brazo armado de Whitehall para llevar a cabo su guerra delegada en Ucrania. La empresa ha construido un ejército secreto de terror partisano en nombre de Kiev, y ayudó a planificar el bombardeo del puente de Kerch por los servicios de Ucrania.
Ahora, Grayzone revela cómo Prevail está explotando Anomaly 6 para proporcionar “inteligencia que permita tomar decisiones a la arquitectura de defensa y seguridad del Reino Unido”.
Archivos filtrados anónimamente a este medio revelan que la Agencia de Inteligencia de Defensa (DIA) británica ha utilizado la tecnología de Anomaly 6 para vigilar y rastrear en tiempo real los movimientos del personal militar y de inteligencia ruso, tanto en grupo como individualmente. Mediante una agresiva recolección de datos, la tecnología ha permitido planificar ofensivas militares y ataques de artillería, asesinatos, reclutamiento de activos y otras medidas.
Los archivos filtrados plantean serias dudas sobre si la tecnología de Anomaly 6 se ha utilizado a lo largo del conflicto ucraniano en una serie de operaciones selectivas contra personas e infraestructuras concretas. Si así ha sido, Gran Bretaña tiene la responsabilidad última del resultado de estas perturbadoras acciones, que en algunos casos equivalen a crímenes contra la humanidad.



Continua:









Anomaly 6: Tecnología de espionaje británica impulsando la Guerra en Ucrania y poniendo en peligro a la población civil







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## Yomateix (Domingo a la(s) 10:23 AM)

Lo más triste de todo esto, es que es una tras otra demostrando ser nazis. Ejemplo de lo que es un buen Ucranio para Zelenski y que lleva a un parlamento de otro país...un nazi, que incluso hubo quienes abandonaron el parlamento avergonzados de que en su parlamento se permitiese intervenir a un nazi confeso. Imágenes nazis tatuadas en muchos de sus hombres, batallones de nazis, lo de Bander ensalzandolo como ídolo una y otra vez......Solo lo tapan temporalmente para que sus aliados no se sientan tan avergonzados de enviarles armamento y millones pese a su evidente nazismo. Polonia ya los criticó hace poco por lo de Bandera, asíque quitan la foto ante la polémica, no borran a Stepan Bandera de su historia y sus celebraciones por ser nazi, no, simplemente retiran una foto....hasta la próxima celebración. Y a estos es a quienes apoya Europa porque se lo ha ordenado EEUU. Cuantas veces han de demostrar que los ídolos de quienes mandan son nazis, pero no, mejor intentar tapar el sol con un dedo y pedirles que lo escondan.....aunque sea temporalmente. Por cierto, en la noticia pone que relevaron a Melnyk por defender a Bandera...lo que olvidan mencionar es que solo unos meses más tarde, cuando dejó de ser tan mediático el tema, lo pasaron a otro puesto de responsabilidad, por lo que solo fué temporal de cara a la galería como acostumbran.

*El mito del líder fascista Stepan Bandera solivianta a los aliados de Ucrania*
*El Parlamento ucranio se ve obligado a retirar una foto del comandante en jefe de su Ejército conmemorando el aniversario del nacimiento del cabecilla de un grupo antisemita colaborador de los nazis en el Holocausto *

Stepan Bandera, fascista y cabecilla del nacionalismo ucranio en las décadas de los treinta y cuarenta del siglo XX, su idealización en los últimos años es motivo recurrente de rencores internacionales. El último ejemplo se produjo el 2 de enero, cuando la Rada, el Parlamento ucranio, compartió en sus redes sociales una cita patriótica y una foto de Valeri Zaluzhni, comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranias, posando junto a un retrato de Bandera. 

Cada mes de enero se repiten las protestas diplomáticas de Polonia e Israel cuando las instituciones ucranias conmemoran el nacimiento de Bandera (1909). La Organización de Nacionalistas Ucranios (OUN), grupo que lideraba Bandera, y su brazo armado, el Ejército Insurgente Ucranio (UPA), llevaron a cabo entre 1943 y 1944, en sintonía con las fuerzas ocupantes nazis, una limpieza étnica en Galizia y Volinia, en el oeste de Ucrania. Entre 50.000 y 100.000 polacos fueron asesinados por la UPA. Además, cerca de 5.000 de sus miembros colaboraron como policías en el Holocausto en Ucrania —donde fueron asesinados cerca de 1,5 millones de judíos, según los recuentos aportados por el periodista alemán Lutz Kleveman en el libro _Lemberg_

*La Rada suprimió el mensaje y borró la fotografía de Zaluzhni tras una ola de protestas*, entre estas, las del Gobierno polaco. Polonia es el socio más fiel que tiene Ucrania en la Unión Europea durante la guerra, *un apoyo que Kiev no puede permitirse perder*. Las autoridades polacas también criticaron el pasado noviembre que Andrij Melnyk fuera nombrado viceministro de Exteriores. Melnyk fue relevado el pasado julio como embajador en Alemania pocos días después de provocar un gran revuelo al defender a Bandera en una entrevista. 

La comunidad académica internacional también considera a Bandera y a sus seguidores como ultranacionalistas y antisemitas. 

Eugene Finkel, profesor de la Universidad John Hopkins de Estados Unidos y destacado experto sobre el mundo eslavo, compartió en su cuenta de Twitter una reflexión sobre el incidente provocado por la Rada: “Bandera habría odiado una Ucrania democrática y liberal. Habría sido el primero en asesinar a su presidente judío.

Estos grupos ultranacionalistas empezaron a introducir en el imaginario colectivo ucranio símbolos del UPA y de la OUN que han calado masivamente durante la invasión. La bandera ucrania roja y negra, visible en todas partes en el país, era la bandera de las organizaciones lideradas por Bandera. El saludo habitual patriótico hoy entre ucranios ―“Gloria a Ucrania, gloria a los héroes”— fue popularizado en los años treinta por la OUN. No solo eso: el día del Defensor de Ucrania es un festivo introducido por el expresidente Petro Poroshenko en 2014 que coincide expresamente con la fecha del aniversario de la fundación del UPA. 

Pero el conflicto histórico no solo lo suscita Bandera, que cuenta con calles y monumentos dedicados en varias ciudades de Ucrania —una de las principales avenidas de Kiev lleva su nombre—. *Lugartenientes suyos, como Roman Shukhevich, que fue comandante del batallón de la Wehrmacht Nachtigall y que lideró las matanzas de polacos en Volinia, también han recibido reconocimientos por ley como héroes de Ucrania. Shukhevich incluso cuenta con un estadio de fútbol con su nombre, el de Ternópil*.


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 10:24 AM)

bigmaller dijo:


> Alemania quiere lo que usa quiere que quiera desde 1945



Y no te parece que si esto fuese así y teniendo en consideración cómo ha vivido un ciudadano alemán de promedio y cómo ha vivido un ciudadano estadounidense de promedio EL TIO SAM habría sido como poco un IMBECIL integral o alguien muy ecuánime a la hora de actuar...

Al Tio Sam de Alemnania le importan ciertas cosas y Alemania ha obtenido réditos muy grandes de seguir al Tio Sam, hoy de facto es la mayor potencia económica de europa y con mucha distancia del siguiente... económica y no MILITAR, conste...

Ni el Tio Sam es imbecil, ni ecúanime... ni Alemania rehén de nada... les va bien a los dos, PERO mejor le ha ido a Alemania, MOTIVO por el cual Trump les dijo que si querían la OTAN inyectasen más pasta... Ucrania es MÁS IMPORTANTE para Alemania que para EE.UU. en el fondo, para EE.UU. supone quizás perder la OTAN y en el corto plazo perder el PENTAGONO, pero CUIDADO, que Trumpo en aquello de EE.UU, primero tenía bastante razón, al final de una década EE.UU. le sobran recursos, no para más de 10 portaaviones, quizás para un par, pero seguiría siendo una INMENSA POTENCIA y se la tendría en cuenta... Alemania y Europa HOY sin la OTAN y dada la deriva que ha adoptado todo, CUIDADO con su futuro...


----------



## .Kaikus (Domingo a la(s) 10:26 AM)

kelden dijo:


> la inquisición no quemaba herejes, moros, judios y gitanos por rezar mirando a la meca o contra una pared,



El Santo Oficio solo tenia jurisdiccion sobre los cristianos bautizados, que a escondidas practicaban el islam, el judaismo, el protestantismo o la brujeria.


----------



## Yomateix (Domingo a la(s) 10:27 AM)

Aquí ya van reconociendo valadamente que en Ucrania mienten al no reconocer ataques que todos saben que hacen ellos pero que intentan simular que no son suyos. Por cierto es curioso verlos catalogar a los Rusos de terroristas por atacar infraestructura eléctrica para según ellos matar a los civiles de frio....y que ellos lo hagan cada vez que tienen ocasión pese a que esos civiles son de su propio pueblo (al menos teóricamente) Es decir los Rusos son terroristas por ello....pero ellos hacen lo mismo y además sobre su propio pueblo.....

*Bombardeos ucranianos dañan dos centrales eléctricas en zonas de Donetsk controladas por Rusia*
Dos plantas de energía térmica resultaron dañadas por bombardeos ucranianos en partes controladas por *Rusia* de la región de Donetsk del país, dijeron el domingo funcionarios instalados en Moscú.
La información preliminar indicó heridos en el bombardeo en Zuhres y Novyi Svit, dijeron los funcionarios en su canal de monitoreo Telegram.
*Ucrania* casi nunca se atribuye públicamente la responsabilidad de los ataques dentro de Rusia o en el territorio controlado por* Rusia* en *Ucrania*.


----------



## Eslacaña (Domingo a la(s) 10:33 AM)

vil. dijo:


> No te dije lo del portaaviones nuclear por casualidad... tú tienes una ligera idea de lo que supone ECONÓMICAMENTE tener un simple portaaviones de ese tipo para una economía... son tan costosos y es tan surrealista las necesidades de todo tipo que generan que simplemente son inviables para todo país... incluida Francia que lo sostiene a costa de otras demandas económicas, con todo y con ello, tras China y Rusia es quíen más capacidad tiene en ese nivel, superando hoy a Inglaterra, lo cual es algo IMPRESIONANTE... PERO... PERO...
> 
> Hoy es tal el coste de lo militar que TODO OCCIDENTE, incluido EE.UU. sólo pueden permitirse guerras durante un cierto periódo de tiempo só pena de arruinarse en el intento de proyectar poder, el caso más actual es EE.UU.-Afganistan o como unos pastores con simples tirachinas han expulsado a una potencia sin GANARLE UNA BATALLA real...
> 
> Economía, economía, economía... y ¿ALEMANIA QUE GASTA?... la OTAN gasta por ella, o más bien EL TIO SAM pone la pasta... y eso no se cuenta...



Esto daría para un libro.
Los gastos militares en occidente se salieron de madre. Han desarrollado armas buenas, excelentes, pero con un índice de fiabilidad debido al uso de tecnologías innovadoras bajísimo y lo que provoca una disponibilidad que en algún caso, si no llevas un buen mantenimiento, ocurre como en Alemania, cuyos Tiger tenían una disponibilidad por debajo del 20%. Mientras nosotros, que andamos con una mano delante y otra detrás, estábamos en cifras del 70%, porque como tenemos poco cuidamos las cosas como si fuesen oro en paño, gracias al CLAEX.
Los americanos flipan cuando ven las evoluciones que se le hicieron al F18 en España y su estado. También es cierto, que ellos le dan tres veces más tunda que nosotros.
Volviendo al tema, los rusos, porque son los protagonistas ahora, y se me ocurre los turcos, están fabricando sistemas de armas, quizás un escalón por debajo pero con unos gastos de producción infinitamente inferiores.
De que te vale un sistema puntero que acierta en una moneda de 1 cto a 100km de distancia si al cuarto disparo casca. Léase el sistema de artillería Caesar francés en Ucrania. Cuestan una pasta y son incapaces de seguir el ritmo de la artillería rusa. Los rusos más baratos, les falla uno y ponen otro.

Ya he dicho una vez que los americanos, que van siempre por delante en este tema, utilizarán las últimas guerras como esta para ver como evolucionan su doctrina militar y lo que se está viendo son: guerras estáticas de posiciones nada que ver con la 2GM, esto ya se vió en Corea y Vietnam, salvo la excepción de Irak, y ahora Ucrania, guerras asimétricas donde unos tipos en sandalias, con AK47 y unos RPG te hacen un roto pienso en Somalia y Afganistán que los yankis salieron con el rabo entre las piernas, misiles y más misiles, información y más información léase satélites, menos portaaviones mastodónticos por su coste y mantenimiento, más superioridad aérea furtiva hasta que consigan que funcionen bien los nuevos radares pasivos, drones y más drones, baratos y un centenar te pone patas arriba todo tu sistema antiaéreo de un país como Ucrania, submarinos con capacidad de lanzamiente de misiles, otra vez, una de las herramientas con mayor poder de disuasión si no la mayor sobre todo si no sabes localizarlos, los rusos lo saben por eso no se cansan de evolucionarlos... y, como no, la decisión de la gente de coger un fusil y defender a tu país. En Occidente empiezo a tener mis dudas. En este punto admiro la decisión de un sector importante de ucranianos, así como los prorrusos del Donbass, estos en sacudirse del yugo de los primeros.


----------



## cobasy (Domingo a la(s) 10:34 AM)

Iskra dijo:


> El nazi nuestro de cada día en RTVE. Sin comentarios.
> Paso de poner las fotos.
> Eso sí, celebran la "navidad mala", no le ha debido llegar la orden o el riego, Recuerden que el jojolismo es una enfermedad mental grave-
> 
> ...



Cuenta suspendida en twitter


----------



## Al-paquia (Domingo a la(s) 10:45 AM)




----------



## tomasjos (Domingo a la(s) 10:48 AM)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320571



Ya no era la URSS, Gorbachov la había destruido. El mismo título lo dice ,1991


----------



## mazuste (Domingo a la(s) 10:51 AM)

Es como los icebergs, que hay mas debajo que lo que se aprecia en la superficie...

¿QUÉ ESCONDE UCRANIA EN LAS MINAS DE SAL DE BAKHMUT?
Larry Johnson 

*La prolongada batalla por Bajmut se presenta en la prensa como un símbolo de la debilidad rusa. *
_*Sé que muchos occidentales se rascan la cabeza y se han preguntado por qué se libra una batalla
tan encarnizada por este pedazo concreto de territorio. Creo que la respuesta está bajo la superficie
de Bajmut/Soledar, en las minas de sal de Soledar (conocidas como minas de sal de Artyomsol). *_
*La mina de sal es un monstruo, con 125 millas de túneles...









*


----------



## Bartleby (Domingo a la(s) 10:53 AM)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (Domingo a la(s) 10:53 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Los alemanes descontentos con la entrega de los BMP Marder y no quieren entregar tanques de combate a Ucrania - Bild
> 
> El tabloide hace referencia a los datos de la encuesta, en la que el 49% cree que la transferencia de BMP es errónea. El 40% apoya la decisión, el 11% está indeciso en cuanto a su opinión. El 50% está en contra de la transferencia de tanques de combate a Ucrania, el 38% apoyaría tal decisión
> 
> ...



El 50% en contra Y SUBIENDO. Estamos hart@s de SUS guerras!


----------



## Al-paquia (Domingo a la(s) 11:06 AM)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ya no era la URSS, Gorbachov la había destruido. El mismo título lo dice ,1991



Entiendes el inglés? 

Que malo era Gobartchov, cogió una máquina perfecta y la convirtió en mierda


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 11:07 AM)

Iskra dijo:


> Análisis bastante interesante y objetivo por parte de Alex Vershinin, coronel del ejército de Estados Unidos que participó en las guerras de Irak y Afganistán. Hay muchas cosas discutibles, pero se nota que no es un forofo lo cual siempre se agradece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen análisis pero cojea a mi modo de ver en varios aspectos...

Primero de todo, la OTAN en Ucrania, se ha reconocido ha estado preparando esta guerra varios años, y por lo que vamos viendo esa preparación suponía tener sobre el terreno fortalezas subterraneas que permitiesen a sus fuerzas rápidas moverse, como bien dice el artículo... la velocidad es la mejor estrategia OTAN. Esas fortalezas al estilo castillos medievales, en lugar de en superficie están bajo tierra, protegidas de la artillería y a mayores la OTAN con sus satélites impide el despliegue de la aviación, que fue lo que dió la superioridas en Siria sobre el terreno a Rusia-Iran y destruyó a los mercenarios OTAN.

Los rusos desde el principio han estado GESTIONANDO la situación, siendo casi siempre conscientes de las limitaciones y LA ESTRATEGIA del enemigo... frente a ello y como bien dice el artículo se están dedicando a una guerra de desgaste y consumo de recursos... 

Es importante esto último... qué desgaste de recursos está provocando esta estrategia y cual es su finalidad, AHI ES DONDE EL ARTÍCULO no es tan profundo... y más o menos se ve por donde va, dice que EE.UU. tiene una limitación en la producción de proyectiles, esto no es un tema baladí, es un tema importante y consecuente a los escenarios que planteaba el propio Tio Sam, es decir, la preparación para la guerra no era sólo de Ucrania, era de la propia OTAN y sus países y ESTOS están haciendo constantes BUSQUEDAS en sus arsenales o reservas de armas para enviar, PERO, PERO, PERO, sobre todo han tenido que cambiar el paso de armas a enviar y esto es REALMENTE MUY IMPORTANTE... lo es por dos causas vitales, por un lado por que obliga a quienes gerencian la OTAN a buscar recursos económicos para sostener ese cambio de estrategia, y eso supone buscarlos en el PIB CIVIL y porque a mayores va a suponer convivir con dos estrategias de combate, lo cual disemina recursos y conlleva baja eficiencia, no es lo mismo un carro de combate que un Toyota, ni tiene las mismas demandas y eso supone amplios problemas tanto logísticos, como no menos económicos, pero en el largo plazo además provoca ciertas renuncias, CUANTO SE HABLA AHORA DEL F-35 Y sus compras o ventas????...

Rusia está viendo esto y no menos importante sabe que esos castillos subterraneos son un problema a resolver y sin aviacion sobre el cielo es un problema como en la edad media de paciencia y tiempo, pero también de ventajas en cierto sentido en esta situación, dado que nutrir la defensa de esos enclaves cuestan una gran cantidad de recursos humanos para Ucrania, lo que el mismo artículo comenta... el fondo de la cuestión es que en realidad aquí Rusia tenía un problema de magnitudes siderales con el dominio aereo y sin las MOTOVOLADORAS este escenario era casi un empate técnico irresoluble y en el que Rusia quedaría medio bloqueada, quizás ganase algo o bastante en un periodo MUUUUUYYYYY largo de tiempo, con todo ese tiempo jugaba a favor de Rusia por el TEMA DE LOS RECURSOS, que Rusia sí tiene y Europa mayormente no y con los del Tio Sam exclusivamente no llegan para todo, tendría que ir perdiendo poco a poco capacidades y está muy expuesto en diversos escenarios, tales como el mar de China, que podría llegar a perder si esta sangría sigue 5 años, pues CUIDADO ese cambio de estrategias y la producción que requiere suman recursos financieros a detraer de otras partidas, lo que supondría dejar cojos a según que partes de su ejército, todo indicaría que la fuerza aerea, que aquí no participa y a la marina que tampoco participa, lo cual y dado el inmenso aumento de recursos que China está inyectando en esos rubros podría poner a EE.UU. en una situación diabólica en la que elegir qué escenario privilegia o mantener ambos y DETRAER RECURSOS de la vida civil y... y...

El famoso PIB. 

Si tú detraes recursos del PIB civil para obtener recursos para lo militar eso supone ya en principio una crisis de recursos y la caída del PIB se va a ver afectada, ciertamente tal y como se computa no provocará una caída sideral, es dedicar un recurso de un lado a otro, pero CUIDADO, eso sólo es en un principio, dado que un recurso aplicado a la vida civil y un recurso aplicado a la vida militar no va a dar el mismo retorno en el PIB y... y.... podríamos encontrarnos con una crisisi financiera que ya EXISTE DE FACTO hoy en día, pero a la que si se le retiran recursos no podrá ser evitada...

Y esto Rusia también lo sabe...

En esta guerra, como en todas en realidad, la ESTRATEGIA DE FONDO es siempre la misma: LLEVAR A TU ENEMIGO A LA RUINA... convertir su existencia en inviable... y eso tiene a su vez consecuencias prácticas sobre el terreno...

Rusia no se fue a por Kiev porque no tenía sentido económico y Rusia no podía financiar eso, tuviese o no ejército para ello, LO QUE NO TENIA ERA ECONOMÍA para sostener a kiev y el resto de Ucrania bajo ASEDIO OTAN... QUE por cierto, es lo mismo que nos está sucediendo... la ESTRATEGIA de Rusia es.

- TIEMPO, no territorio y con las MOTOVOLADORAS eso se convierte en una estrategia ganadora y casi indestructible... la munición de esa estrategia es LA PACIENCIA... y la ARTILLERÍA para ir poco a poco minando las reservas humanas... pero cuidado, Rusia no está yendo a por UCRANIA, está yendo a por EUROPA y cuanto antes entendamos EXACTAMENTE EL JUEGO antes entenderemos tanto la defensa, como sobre todo la estrategia más adecuada... Ucrania sabe que va a caer sí ó sí, PERO VA A POR EUROPA y ese es un hueso muy grande y muy importante... toda su estrategia, desde lo que se diga en redes a lo que se trasluzca en el escenario militar debe ir en una SOLA DIRECCIÓN:

- INVITAR A LOS EUROPEOS a no parar y seguir embarrados en Ucrania, manteniendo esa pieza bajo su control, es decir, no parar hasta que no quede un SOLO UCRANIANO VIVO, que es la estrategia de la OTAN y en la que Rusia ha encontrado el Talón de Aquiles...

Vuelvo a repetir, LA OTAN, está repitiendo la misma estupidización que llevó a la URSS a la quiebra... la misma:

- LA SOBERBIA.


----------



## EGO (Domingo a la(s) 11:12 AM)

es que Soledar....


----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 11:13 AM)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Claro que si guapi....
> 
> Los europeos -Imperio Romano- cagaban en letrinas, construian anfiteatros y consiguieron un estado de bienestar preindustrial, hasta que los putos turcochinomongoles barbaros de oriente y las pestes de china -la peste Adrianea y luego la Justinianea- acabaron con todo y se entró en la Edad Media.
> 
> ...



Claro, y luego los uropedos estuvieron mil años en la mierda, y no se recuperaron hasta el siglo XIX, eso si, decinvadir y saquear saben un huevo. Vaciaron el Palacio de Verano de joyas y antiguedades y se las llevaron a Londres. China no ha colonizado a nadie, las 27 colonias no puden subsistir sin sus saqueos, de hecho han vivido de los salarios de mierda de los PIGS, y como son mas corruptos que el Senado Cartagines, su fuente de anergia barata la acaban de tirar a la basura para lamer le polla al amo yanqui. Contiente de maricones.


----------



## kelden (Domingo a la(s) 11:15 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El Santo Oficio solo tenia jurisdiccion sobre los cristianos bautizados, que a escondidas practicaban el islam, el judaismo, el protestantismo o la brujeria.



El santo oficio, como todos los santos oficios que han existido y existirán en el futuro, se dedicaba a mantener una sociedad homogénea, estable y sumisa y a eliminar los elementos discordantes que podían alterar, ya sea realmente o solo en la imaginación de los verdugos, ese estado de las cosas.

Eso lo han hecho, lo hacen y lo harán todas las sociedades humanas. Asi que cuando un cristiano se queja de que los japoneses se los cargaban en el siglo XVII solo "por ir a misa", que se acuerde de lo que hacía la inquisición en casa por ejemplo. Hay que ser muy cínico para quejarse de esas cosas cuando tu las llevas haciendo 2000 años.


----------



## El_Suave (Domingo a la(s) 11:18 AM)

tomasjos dijo:


> Ya no era la URSS, Gorbachov la había destruido. El mismo título lo dice ,1991



Son tan 'fombrass que ponen una imagen que en realidad da la razón a los partidarios de la URSS.

La miseria, la prostitución obligada para poder comer, llegó con el fin de la URSS.


----------



## Elimina (Domingo a la(s) 11:21 AM)

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, nominado al Premio Nobel de la Paz 2023


El diputado noruego Christian Tybring-Gjedde, representante de la corriente populista antiinmigración en el Parlamento de Oslo, anunció este viernes que




periodistas-es.com





El provocador de conflictos, cabeza representante de la asociación terrorista global, nominado al premio más adecuado para él, un honor hace tiempo desacreditado que comparte con otros indeseables de las décadas recientes y que, como sabemos, suele representar la promoción de los valores más bajos de cada momento, lo cual en este momento es el fascismo.
Personalmente, deseo con todas mis fuerzas que se lo den. No habría nada más representativo. Ahora es claro que no se lo darán a Thelensquee, que es luz de un día como cualquier otro Guaidó.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Domingo a la(s) 11:26 AM)

kelden dijo:


> De la misma forma que la inquisición no quemaba herejes, moros, judios y gitanos por rezar mirando a la meca o contra una pared, a esos cristianos no los mataban por ir a misa. Los mataban a todos por lo mismo: lo diferente pone en peligro el orden social existente sustentado por la mayoría..
> 
> Cuando los cristianos ven peligrar su orden social y son el grupo hegemónico matan como cualquiera. Y cuando van a poner en peligro, o son percibidos como un peligro para el orden social de otros y son minoría, los matan. De toda la vida lleva la humanidad comportándose de la misma manera, lo llevamos en los genes. Y a mi me da que , después de 2000 años, los cristianos han matao bastante más que todos los demás juntos ....



A ver el santo oficio 
Condenó a 2000
En Inglaterra y Alemania, más de 50.0000 por anglicanos y protestantes 
Pero la izmierda no sabe como mentir y ampliar la leyenda negra


----------



## kelden (Domingo a la(s) 11:27 AM)

Elimina dijo:


> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, nominado al Premio Nobel de la Paz 2023
> 
> 
> El diputado noruego Christian Tybring-Gjedde, representante de la corriente populista antiinmigración en el Parlamento de Oslo, anunció este viernes que
> ...



Eso es lo que le falta al mundo ruso-chino: propaganda. Puigdemont, por ejemplo, ya tenía que tener en sus vitrinas el premio Snowden a la Defensa de los Derechos de los Pueblos del Observatorio de los Derechos Humanos Ruso y el premio Assange a la Defensa de la Paz de la Academia de Ciencias Sociales china.


----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 11:28 AM)

Moderado dijo:


> Ya están movilizando menores y pronto comenzarán con mujeres, van a hacer como en el medievo y movilizar cualquier bípedo para mandarlo al frente.
> 
> Hay que recordar que cuando esta guerra acabe y el estercolero golpista de Kiev pierda el poder, va a haber una campaña de represalia contra todos los que han colaborado con los golpistas desde hace 8 años. Y estas represalias vendrán por parte de los propios ucranianos.
> 
> ...



La Gran Purga fué el resultado de un trabajo de intoxicación de Reinhard Heydrich, los nazis dirigidos por él consiguieron engañar al servicio secreto sovietico sobre un hipotético golpe de estado por parte de la cúpula militar y su brazo político. Stalin al principio se nego a creer semejante patraña, por lo que llamo a su amigo Eduar Benes en Checoslovaquia, para corroborar lo que le informaban sus servicios, Benes corroboró los datos y Stalin quedó convencido, lo que no sabia ninguno de los dos es que Heydrich habia intoxicado previamente al servicio secreto checo.


----------



## kelden (Domingo a la(s) 11:30 AM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> A ver el santo oficio
> Condenó a 2000
> En Inglaterra y Alemania, más de 50.0000 por anglicanos y protestantes
> Pero la izmierda no sabe como mentir y ampliar la leyenda negra



Los cristianos de todo pelaje somos los mas carniceros que han existido sobre la faz de la tierra. En el haber de nuestras hazañas, a lo largo y ancho de 2000 años, hay millones y millones y millones de muertos. Pol Pot, por ejemplo, no fue más que un aprendiz fugaz.


----------



## Al-paquia (Domingo a la(s) 11:37 AM)

kelden dijo:


> Los cristianos de todo pelaje somos los mas carniceros que han existido sobre la faz de la tierra. En el haber de nuestras hazañas, a lo largo y ancho de 2000 años, hay millones y millones y millones de muertos. Pol Pot, por ejemplo, no fue más que un aprendiz fugaz.



Bueno, incluyendo al MISMÍSIMO HERMANO MENOR DE JESUCRISTO, a lo mejor si sería verdad.


_El Reino Celestial de la Gran Paz fue un estado teocrático de origen revolucionario, gobernado por un profesor de la etnia hakka llamado Hong Xiuquan, que mezclando diversas doctrinas religiosas creó a Los Adoradores del Emperador (ya que su nombre en chino es Bài Shàngdì Huì, siendo Shangdi el Dios supremo del shenismo, que traducido al castellano es Emperador), con los cuales conquistó las provincias Anhui, Hubei, Jiangxi, Zhejiang y Jiangsu, de las que se proclamó rey y como el nuevo Mesías, siendo hermano menor de Jesucristo e hijo de Shangdi, quería erradicar el culto al demonio y restablecer el Mandato del Cielo.1

Las fuentes más fiables estiman el total de muertes en 20 millones de personas,2 aunque algunas fuentes reclaman que la cantidad de muertos llegó a 50 millones;3 llegando a considerarse este conflicto como la guerra más sangrienta previa a la Segunda Guerra Mundial._


----------



## cc120689 (Domingo a la(s) 11:37 AM)

kelden dijo:


> Los cristianos de todo pelaje somos los mas carniceros que han existido sobre la faz de la tierra. En el haber de nuestras hazañas, a lo largo y ancho de 2000 años, hay millones y millones y millones de muertos. Pol Pot, por ejemplo, no fue más que un aprendiz fugaz.



El problema está cuando dices somos, yo no he matado a nadie, porque mi tatarabuelo matara a no sé quién no me tiene por qué parecer a mi bien que ahora alguien mate a un cristiano por ahí..


----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 11:50 AM)

El HAARP ya combate en Ucrania:


----------



## kelden (Domingo a la(s) 11:54 AM)

cc120689 dijo:


> El problema está cuando dices somos, yo no he matado a nadie, porque mi tatarabuelo matara a no sé quién no me tiene por qué parecer a mi bien que ahora alguien mate a un cristiano por ahí..



No te tiene que parecer bien ni mal. Simplemente no te escandalices cuando otros lo hacen. Los humanos estamos cortados todos por el mismo patrón.


----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 11:57 AM)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Bueno, incluyendo al MISMÍSIMO HERMANO MENOR DE JESUCRISTO, a lo mejor si sería verdad.
> 
> 
> _El Reino Celestial de la Gran Paz fue un estado teocrático de origen revolucionario, gobernado por un profesor de la etnia hakka llamado Hong Xiuquan, que mezclando diversas doctrinas religiosas creó a Los Adoradores del Emperador (ya que su nombre en chino es Bài Shàngdì Huì, siendo Shangdi el Dios supremo del shenismo, que traducido al castellano es Emperador), con los cuales conquistó las provincias Anhui, Hubei, Jiangxi, Zhejiang y Jiangsu, de las que se proclamó rey y como el nuevo Mesías, siendo hermano menor de Jesucristo e hijo de Shangdi, quería erradicar el culto al demonio y restablecer el Mandato del Cielo.1
> ...



La famosa rebelión Taiping, sofocada por Charles C. Gordon, el Chino. Muerto en Khartoum durante la Madhiya. La última epopeya del imperialismo victoriano.


----------



## Lego. (Domingo a la(s) 12:06 PM)




----------



## Al-paquia (Domingo a la(s) 12:11 PM)

Lego. dijo:


>



Son camiones diferentes, just saying.


----------



## agricultura (Domingo a la(s) 12:12 PM)

kelden dijo:


> No te tiene que parecer bien ni mal. Simplemente no te escandalices cuando otros lo hacen. Los humanos estamos cortados todos por el mismo patrón.



son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas


----------



## Al-paquia (Domingo a la(s) 12:14 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La famosas rebelión Taiping, sofocada por Charles C. Gordon, el Chino. Muerto en Khartoum durante la Madhiya. La última epopeya del imperialismo victoriano.



Luego vino el comunismo, la versión 2.0 mejorada.


----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 12:15 PM)




----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 12:19 PM)




----------



## Malevich (Domingo a la(s) 12:25 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo más triste de todo esto, es que es una tras otra demostrando ser nazis. Ejemplo de lo que es un buen Ucranio para Zelenski y que lleva a un parlamento de otro país...un nazi, que incluso hubo quienes abandonaron el parlamento avergonzados de que en su parlamento se permitiese intervenir a un nazi confeso. Imágenes nazis tatuadas en muchos de sus hombres, batallones de nazis, lo de Bander ensalzandolo como ídolo una y otra vez......Solo lo tapan temporalmente para que sus aliados no se sientan tan avergonzados de enviarles armamento y millones pese a su evidente nazismo. Polonia ya los criticó hace poco por lo de Bandera, asíque quitan la foto ante la polémica, no borran a Stepan Bandera de su historia y sus celebraciones por ser nazi, no, simplemente retiran una foto....hasta la próxima celebración. Y a estos es a quienes apoya Europa porque se lo ha ordenado EEUU. Cuantas veces han de demostrar que los ídolos de quienes mandan son nazis, pero no, mejor intentar tapar el sol con un dedo y pedirles que lo escondan.....aunque sea temporalmente. Por cierto, en la noticia pone que relevaron a Melnyk por defender a Bandera...lo que olvidan mencionar es que solo unos meses más tarde, cuando dejó de ser tan mediático el tema, lo pasaron a otro puesto de responsabilidad, por lo que solo fué temporal de cara a la galería como acostumbran.
> 
> *El mito del líder fascista Stepan Bandera solivianta a los aliados de Ucrania*
> *El Parlamento ucranio se ve obligado a retirar una foto del comandante en jefe de su Ejército conmemorando el aniversario del nacimiento del cabecilla de un grupo antisemita colaborador de los nazis en el Holocausto *
> ...



El Pis preparando la capitulación.
He visto esta mañana el titular y no daba crédito.
Se vienen cositas.


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 12:29 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Ese es el punto, algo que muchos liberplastas no entienden o no quieren entender. El desarrollo de Alemania, Corea o Japón, independientemente de lo eficientes que puedan llegar a ser, se vio muy favorecido por el hecho de estar debajo del paraguas militar y nuclear estadounidense. No necesitaban invertir mucho en gastos de defensa, en programas militares, ya que el Primo de Zumosol les cubría las espaldas. Desde luego, no lo hacía gratis (nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas), pero ellos sacaron lo suyo.



Bueno cualquier LIBEGAL debería estar contento de esto... a ver si lo explico; ellos se proveyeron de su defensa del MODO MAS BARATO posible, y el MERCADO LES PRTOEGIÓ DE modo más barato, de eso no te quepa duda... AHORA BIEN, hoy esa provisión toca pagarla EN SU TOTALIDAD, dado que esta parte no la pagaban en el momento, esta parte la pagaban a FUTURO...

Los libegales que son unos IMBECILES integrales mayormente SON INCAPACES de entender ni la mitad de lo que SUPONEN dicen con las tonterías que cuentan como economía, les parece haber descubierto el santo grial de la economía y que el resto somos indigentes al NO VER LAS MARAVILLAS DEL MERCADO... meapilas perdidos en un huerto es lo que son, de economía saben lo que saben en realidad del resto: NADA...

Cual es el problema de lo militar y porqué uno se tiene que gastar pastizales que MAYORMENTE DAN POCO O CASI NINGÚN RETORNO:

- RIESGO... RIESGO... RIESGO... RIESGO... RIESGO... RIESGO... RIESGO... RIESGO...

La gente debería aprender lo que significa esa palabra... el porqué una persona ahorra y no se va de juerga día sí y día también con lo que le sobra, el porqué se compra una casa, el porqué trabaja, el porqué esencialmente de las cosas... EVITAR RIESGOS POR UN LADO, costear la vida por otro...

Una economia como la alemana precisa un ejército de proporciones adecuadas a su status económico, de lo contrario NADIE la cree y lo que haga o deje de hacer a todos le importa poco y se la toman a guasa... ¿se toma alguien a guasa al Tio Sam?... RIESGOS....

Varoufakis era griego, pero se había criado en EE.UU. y entendió rápido como evitar los problemas de la economía griega, sabia sobradamente que las amenazas de alemania y Merkel NO VALIAN NADA, eran una mera amenaza SIN SUSTANCIA, de facto de haber aceptado el reto quizás en unos días Grecia hubiese tenido cacerolas en sus calles, pero Alemania tendría algún banco saltando por los aires en unos meses... y qué más podría haber hecho Alemania... por suerte para Alemania, a Varoufakis lo echaron, que de no ser así... RIESGO, RIESGO, RIESGO...

Para que se entienda:

- Qué ejército permite una economía como la rusa, con su famoso PIB... qué ejercito tiene Alemania y qué ejército tiene en general europa con su PIB... y muchos no lo entenderán, ni siquiera serán capaces de entender lo que ello significa... Francia con su PIB tiene un portaaviones nuclear y con ello es incapaz ni de ganar una guerra a un país mínimamente serío, digamos del estilo Libia en su tiempo, sin que le AYUDE EL TIO SAM.. cual es por tanto la finalidad de ese portaaviones??? cubrir algo de RIESGO, lo indispensable, su PIB no da para más y ¿PRECISA PARA ESO UN PORTAAVIONES, RUSIA NO LOS TIENE?; pues es que en realidad Rusia no tiene tal NECESIDAD sus recursos los obtiene en sus tierras, no tiene que ir muy lejos, de facto mayormente ni siquiera tiene que salir de sus fronteras y... eso SI, tiene una flota de rompehielos NUCLEARES, también una bárbara inversión, pero es que esa es una inversión que puede ser muy inteligente e interesante y UN RIESGO TAMBIEN...

Ahora bien, el gasto en defensa de los rusos genera el PIB que les genera y consume mayormente recursos de modo ineficiente para generar PIB, DEMASIADO COBERTURA DE RIESGO lo que inyectan a su institución militar; ¿o no?... 

Probablemente la mayor parte de la gente no entenderá esta disertación sobre PIB, RIESGO, LIBEGALES... y ese es el problema...

Nada en esta vida es gratis... tú puedes tener mejores coberturas de riesgo, PERO ES MAS CARO, puedes comprar menos coberturas y tendrán menos protección, te obligará a otras acciones; pongamos el sistema de salud, eres joven puedes permitirte ni tener seguro de salud, tienes 65 años y NO TE PUEDE PERMITIR un seguro de salud, tendrías que haber ahorrado ampliamente como poco y no te va a servir un MILLÓN DE EUROS para nada, así que... es lo que hay... y sí, hay gente que no entiende nada de economía y son MAYORMENTE LIBEGALES, pero del resto también hay de todo...

En todo caso, en esta vida NADA ES GRATIS... por cierto, NI LA LIBERTAD, JAJAJAJAJAJAAA...


----------



## Icibatreuh (Domingo a la(s) 12:33 PM)

En febrero vendrá el tío Paco con la rebaja. El embargo del diésel y gasóleo calefaccion es el que más daño hará a Rusia pero también hará que aumenten los precios es España. El mio es de gasolina.....






Эксперты оценили, на сколько упадет экспорт нефти из России в 2023 году - Российская газета
От добычи нефти зависят доходы нашего бюджета, в том числе обеспечивающие выплаты по социальным программам поддержки, финансирование медицины, образования, академической науки и многих других жизненно важных отраслей. Производство нефти в свою очередь зависит от объемов ее экспорта и переработки.




rg.ru

*Los expertos estiman cuánto caerán las exportaciones de petróleo de Rusia en 2023*
Serguéi Tijonov



Los ingresos de nuestro presupuesto dependen de la producción de petróleo, incluidos los que proporcionan pagos para programas de apoyo social, financiamiento de medicina, educación, ciencia académica y muchas otras industrias vitales. La producción de petróleo, a su vez, depende del volumen de su exportación y procesamiento.
La producción de petróleo en Rusia en 2022 ascenderá a unos 535 millones de toneladas, un 2% más que en 2021, anunció a finales de diciembre el viceprimer ministro Alexander Novak. Pero ya en 2023 se espera un descenso a 490 millones de toneladas.

Esto se debe a la reorientación del suministro de petróleo y productos petrolíferos de Occidente a Oriente debido a las sanciones y restricciones de la UE y EE.UU.

La prohibición de importar petróleo de Rusia a la UE se introdujo el 5 de diciembre, al mismo tiempo que comenzó a operar el precio tope de nuestro petróleo ($60 por barril), pero aún no ha afectado los volúmenes de producción. Según el Centro de Desarrollo Energético (RE Center), en diciembre de 2022 se produjo la misma cantidad de petróleo que en noviembre: 10,9 millones de barriles por día. Al mismo tiempo, la exportación de crudo después del embargo disminuyó entre un 11 y un 13 % en comparación con noviembre.

Puede esperar escenarios tanto positivos como negativos. Como señala Alexander Potavin, analista de Finam FG, las compañías petroleras rusas básicamente ya han redirigido los suministros de materias primas del mercado de la UE a los mercados asiáticos. En este sentido, la producción de petróleo en la Federación Rusa aún no ha sufrido en el contexto de un aumento en la refinación nacional. Ahora hay un período de transición después de la introducción del precio máximo y el embargo, por lo que el efecto de estas restricciones se hará evidente solo en un par de meses. *En teoría, Rusia podría continuar aumentando la refinación de petróleo para no destruir los pozos.



En febrero también entrará en vigor la prohibición de la UE a la importación de nuestros productos petrolíferos, así como el precio tope de los mismos, que aún no se ha determinado. Y podría tener un impacto más grave en la industria petrolera nacional, ya que es mucho más difícil redirigir los suministros de productos derivados del petróleo que el petróleo crudo. Según el RE Center, en el primer trimestre de este año, el volumen de refinación de petróleo primario en Rusia puede reducirse en 1 millón de barriles por día. Y esto significa que también habrá que reducir la producción*

En enero, el 85% del total de las entregas en alta mar de petróleo de los Urales se suministró a la UE: 5,16 millones de toneladas de 6 millones de toneladas, y en septiembre, ya el 24% (1,78 millones de toneladas de 7,4 millones), el experto en el mercado de valores aclara "BCS World of Investments" Yevgeny Mironyuk. En el embargo de la UE y el G7 lo importante no es tanto el "techo" de precios, sino la restricción al transporte por barcos desde países incluidos en estos bloques políticos, así como a los seguros y servicios petroleros. Estas actividades están sujetas al principio de extraterritorialidad. Las contrapartes extranjeras de Rusia fuera de la UE pueden estar sujetas a sanciones. El riesgo de que se aplicaran sanciones a los compradores de petróleo ruso a principios de diciembre obligó a varios compradores a abandonar acuerdos en previsión de detalles. La duda de si será posible redirigir todo el volumen a otros mercados a finales de 2023 está en el plano legal:

*A su juicio, la caída más fuerte de la producción se dará en el primer trimestre de 2023, en 600 mil barriles diarios. Luego, la producción se recuperará gradualmente, aunque a un ritmo lento. El proceso de recuperación estará impulsado por un aumento en el descuento del petróleo de los Urales rusos frente al grado de referencia Brent, lo que hará que nuestro petróleo sea más atractivo para Asia.*

Como señala Potavin, otras formas de mantener altos niveles de exportaciones de petróleo ruso están en la zona gris. Por ejemplo, la recarga de petróleo de un barco a otro en el mar. No es casualidad que a mediados de diciembre aumentara significativamente la cantidad de petróleo ruso enviado por mar sin especificar el destino final de la ruta. Para el 20 de diciembre de 2022, más de la mitad de todos los petroleros que salían de los puertos de los mares Ártico, Báltico y Negro con petróleo ruso se dirigían a través del Canal de Suez sin un destino final.


*Pero será mucho más difícil redirigir los productos derivados del petróleo a los mercados extranjeros, explica Mironyuk. Los nuevos compradores de materias primas rusas están interesados en su procesamiento en su territorio y la formación de valor agregado a través de la producción de gasolina, diesel, combustible de aviación y marino. Por ejemplo, Turquía ha multiplicado sus compras de crudo a Rusia, mientras que las compras de diésel, por el contrario, han disminuid*o. En este sentido, Rusia tendrá que desarrollar entregas a mercados fundamentalmente nuevos, incluida América del Sur, cree el experto.

*Potavin está de acuerdo con esto, la prohibición de exportar productos petroleros rusos será muy dolorosa para nuestras compañías petroleras. El hecho es que la UE y los EE. UU. son los mayores importadores de productos petrolíferos del mundo. China e India compran petróleo crudo y son ellos mismos importantes centros de refinación de petróleo.

Por lo tanto, tras el inicio del embargo europeo a la exportación de derivados del petróleo desde Rusia, sus volúmenes pueden caer un 30% interanual. Las mayores dificultades surgirán con la redirección a otros mercados para el combustible para calderas y el fuel oil.* Una de las formas en que los productos petrolíferos rusos, como el fuel oil, pueden llegar a los consumidores es a través de los flujos a través de los centros de distribución regionales, que suelen tener grandes instalaciones de almacenamiento flotantes o en tierra y pueden mezclar el combustible ruso con otros productos antes de volver a etiquetarlos con un nuevo origen y enviarlos. en. Pero este esquema "gris" está asociado al aumento de los costos, aclara el experto


----------



## ignorante (Domingo a la(s) 12:42 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo más triste de todo esto, es que es una tras otra demostrando ser nazis. Ejemplo de lo que es un buen Ucranio para Zelenski y que lleva a un parlamento de otro país...un nazi, que incluso hubo quienes abandonaron el parlamento avergonzados de que en su parlamento se permitiese intervenir a un nazi confeso. Imágenes nazis tatuadas en muchos de sus hombres, batallones de nazis, lo de Bander ensalzandolo como ídolo una y otra vez......Solo lo tapan temporalmente para que sus aliados no se sientan tan avergonzados de enviarles armamento y millones pese a su evidente nazismo. Polonia ya los criticó hace poco por lo de Bandera, asíque quitan la foto ante la polémica, no borran a Stepan Bandera de su historia y sus celebraciones por ser nazi, no, simplemente retiran una foto....hasta la próxima celebración. Y a estos es a quienes apoya Europa porque se lo ha ordenado EEUU. Cuantas veces han de demostrar que los ídolos de quienes mandan son nazis, pero no, mejor intentar tapar el sol con un dedo y pedirles que lo escondan.....aunque sea temporalmente. Por cierto, en la noticia pone que relevaron a Melnyk por defender a Bandera...lo que olvidan mencionar es que solo unos meses más tarde, cuando dejó de ser tan mediático el tema, lo pasaron a otro puesto de responsabilidad, por lo que solo fué temporal de cara a la galería como acostumbran.
> 
> *El mito del líder fascista Stepan Bandera solivianta a los aliados de Ucrania*
> *El Parlamento ucranio se ve obligado a retirar una foto del comandante en jefe de su Ejército conmemorando el aniversario del nacimiento del cabecilla de un grupo antisemita colaborador de los nazis en el Holocausto *
> ...



La noticia es de El País. Ese hecho es tan relevante como el propio contenido (por mucho que sea un massmierda)...









El mito del líder fascista Stepan Bandera solivianta a los aliados de Ucrania


El Parlamento ucranio se ve obligado a retirar una foto del comandante en jefe de su Ejército conmemorando el aniversario del nacimiento del cabecilla de un grupo antisemita colaborador de los nazis en el Holocausto




elpais.com


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (Domingo a la(s) 12:43 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo más triste de todo esto, es que es una tras otra demostrando ser nazis. Ejemplo de lo que es un buen Ucranio para Zelenski y que lleva a un parlamento de otro país...un nazi, que incluso hubo quienes abandonaron el parlamento avergonzados de que en su parlamento se permitiese intervenir a un nazi confeso. Imágenes nazis tatuadas en muchos de sus hombres, batallones de nazis, lo de Bander ensalzandolo como ídolo una y otra vez......Solo lo tapan temporalmente para que sus aliados no se sientan tan avergonzados de enviarles armamento y millones pese a su evidente nazismo. Polonia ya los criticó hace poco por lo de Bandera, asíque quitan la foto ante la polémica, no borran a Stepan Bandera de su historia y sus celebraciones por ser nazi, no, simplemente retiran una foto....hasta la próxima celebración. Y a estos es a quienes apoya Europa porque se lo ha ordenado EEUU. Cuantas veces han de demostrar que los ídolos de quienes mandan son nazis, pero no, mejor intentar tapar el sol con un dedo y pedirles que lo escondan.....aunque sea temporalmente. Por cierto, en la noticia pone que relevaron a Melnyk por defender a Bandera...lo que olvidan mencionar es que solo unos meses más tarde, cuando dejó de ser tan mediático el tema, lo pasaron a otro puesto de responsabilidad, por lo que solo fué temporal de cara a la galería como acostumbran.
> 
> *El mito del líder fascista Stepan Bandera solivianta a los aliados de Ucrania*
> *El Parlamento ucranio se ve obligado a retirar una foto del comandante en jefe de su Ejército conmemorando el aniversario del nacimiento del cabecilla de un grupo antisemita colaborador de los nazis en el Holocausto *
> ...



Ahora van a hacer creer que no se habían dado cuenta durante años que había tanto nazi en Ucrania.

¡Bien que les ha venido a USA/OTAN no enterarse de a quién estaban financiando económica y militarmente y mirar para otro lado!


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (Domingo a la(s) 12:46 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


>




Pese a estar cortados por un patrón similar (no son los únicos, por ejemplo la "Lagarta" también es del grupo) me parece mucho más siniestro el Rasmussen que el Stoltenberg, quien parece el hermano tonto, mientras que el primero parece más diabólico.

Esperemos no ver algún día al Antonio hablando custodiado por la rosa de los vientos... Si fuera el caso, una vez más se confirmarían muchas cosas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Domingo a la(s) 12:51 PM)

Foto de un MiG-29 VVSU derribado. La inscripción "Ucrania" es visible.

@milinfolive


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (Domingo a la(s) 12:52 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


>



¡Están viendo que el petroyuan va p'alante!

En nada pedirán a Europa sanciones económicas y comerciales preventivas y disuasorias.


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 12:56 PM)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Esto daría para un libro.
> Los gastos militares en occidente se salieron de madre. Han desarrollado armas buenas, excelentes, pero con un índice de fiabilidad debido al uso de tecnologías innovadoras bajísimo y lo que provoca una disponibilidad que en algún caso, si no llevas un buen mantenimiento, ocurre como en Alemania, cuyos Tiger tenían una disponibilidad por debajo del 20%. Mientras nosotros, que andamos con una mano delante y otra detrás, estábamos en cifras del 70%, porque como tenemos poco cuidamos las cosas como si fuesen oro en paño, gracias al CLAEX.
> Los americanos flipan cuando ven las evoluciones que se le hicieron al F18 en España y su estado. También es cierto, que ellos le dan tres veces más tunda que nosotros.
> Volviendo al tema, los rusos, porque son los protagonistas ahora, y se me ocurre los turcos, están fabricando sistemas de armas, quizás un escalón por debajo pero con unos gastos de producción infinitamente inferiores.
> ...



Se podría uno preguntar qué fue antes el huevo o la gallina...

A ver la inversión en lo militar, si lo miras como resultante del PIB podrías decir que no es alto, aún al contrario... ahora bien, la cuestión es si inyectamos más en lo militar el PIB cómo se vería afectado y ahí la cosa ya no va como gusta... más inyección en lo militar te hace pasar de ser Alemania a ser Francia, con una condición complicada y es que a Francia hoy la moneda se la proteje el superavit comercial alemán con lo cual en cierto sentido la inversión francesa en lo militar está SUBVENCIONADA, y si no fuese así, pues ENTONCES TENDRIAMOS que el superavit comercial alemán no existiría y nuestra moneda ya no seria el EURO-MARCO, ni siquiera sería EURO-FRANCO es más que posible que fuese el EURO-LIRA ITALIANA y CLARO en consecuencia nuestro PIB ni en sueños sería el que tenemos...


Que es antes el huevo o la gallina...

El Tio Sam nos cobra un impuesto a todos, Rusia y China incluidas a través del dolar e incluso con ellas precisa un ENDEUDAMIENTO fastuoso para SOSTENER el tinglado general y ello conlleva una sociedad sin apenas coberturas ni sanitarias, ni de educación... eso sí, mucho de ese PIB tiene que ver con ese fastuoso ejército y lo que le inyectamos el resto del mundo a través de ese impuesto... 

Y esto ya en por sí, daría que pensar a cualquiera, pero no es lo peor... NO, lo peor es el tipo de ejército que PODEMOS PAGAR y NOS PODEMOS PERMITIR... 


Europa y EE.UU. mayormente tienen ejércitos profesionales muy adiestrados y enormemente eficientes PERO... PERO... PERO... insostenibles EN EL LARGO PLAZO, se comen todo el presupuesto habido y por haber y eso si no hay bajas, que si empieza a haber bajas el coste se vuelve inviable y lo peor SUSTITUIR cada uno de esos profesionals es surrealista.. de ahí surgen los MERCENARIOS Y SU WEST-POINT o como se diga de GUANTANAMO... estos son bastante más baratos, pero claro este tipo de ejércitos tiene algunas variables... al final son la fuerza de choque más fiable para la OTAN y la más irredenta a la par que poco confiable, esta gente vive por y para el CAPTAGON y harán lo que sea si se les provee, pero... son un ejército indomable, que puede servir para según qué cosas y... además hay que tenerlo escondido y el que les suele dar cobijo los capta más para su causa que para la de quíen los adiestra... países como QATAR, ARABIA... una cosa es la financiación... luego están países como Turquía, Pakistan... y luego hay lugares de dónde se saca mano de obra... pongamos Africa, suburbios europeos, Afganistan, pakistan y algún otro como en sudamérica que parece increible pero es... ahora bien, con todo y con ello este personal PRECISA COBERTURA de esos ejércitos profesionales, que de no ser así serían poco a poco barridos y dejarían de existir; pero... con todo y con ello NUEVAMENTE esos señores SON LA HOSTIA DE CAROS, no van por cuatro duros a pegar tiros, acaban queriendo ganar más y más... al final NUESTRA CAPACIDAD DE DEFENSA pende y depende de terceros, países tan amables como Turquía... Y NO LLEGA con todo para servir nuestras necesidades de DEFENSA o más bien PROYECCION DE PODER... 

Al final todo esa inmensa estructura es INMENSAMENTE DETRACTORA DE RECURSOS Y gastos, gastos, gastos, gastos, gastos... Europa se ha vuelto DEPENDIENTE DE LA VELOCIDAD, tanto en el desarrollo de los combates, como en la necesidad perentoria de ponerles fin, de lo contrario todo acaba como en Afganistan o Libia o Irak...

Qué ha acontecido en el caso de Siria... pues por un lado el gobierno, junto con los rusos y los iranies han estabilizado una zona del país, el resto es como un LODAZAL inmenso en el que hay de todo y de todos, desde turcos, hasta el Tio Sam y que mantiene un control inestable de la situación...

Al final es cuestión de metodología... los rusos son conscientes de que tienen que contar cada RECURSO que dedican y sacarle el máximo partido... la OTAN ES CONSCIENTE de que dedique lo que dedique TIENE QUE PONERLE FIN AL PROCESO YA... YA... YA... y YA, ES SIEMPRE TARDE...

Gusta, no gusta????... es lo que hay...

Un f-35 es un avión que seguro es la hostia, pero... pero... un repartidor de pizzas no se puede pagar un FERRARI para repartir pizzas... a buen entendedor...


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 1:02 PM)

Elimina dijo:


> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, nominado al Premio Nobel de la Paz 2023
> 
> 
> El diputado noruego Christian Tybring-Gjedde, representante de la corriente populista antiinmigración en el Parlamento de Oslo, anunció este viernes que
> ...



Si le dan el premio y seguidamente se va a su casa, estará más que amortizado... es un IMBECIL INTEGRAL, un incapaz, alguien que es la cabeza de lanza de una organización que me temo ya no tiene mínimo de capacidad de autocrítica y en que la SOBERBIA ciega la verdad... así que a ver si tenemos suerte y con lo que le den por el premio se va o le DESPIDEN con el premio y la indemnización... debería ser juzgado por... pero bueno, a ver si con suerte...


----------



## Guaguei (Domingo a la(s) 1:03 PM)




----------



## bigmaller (Domingo a la(s) 1:05 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Y no te parece que si esto fuese así y teniendo en consideración cómo ha vivido un ciudadano alemán de promedio y cómo ha vivido un ciudadano estadounidense de promedio EL TIO SAM habría sido como poco un IMBECIL integral o alguien muy ecuánime a la hora de actuar...
> 
> Al Tio Sam de Alemnania le importan ciertas cosas y Alemania ha obtenido réditos muy grandes de seguir al Tio Sam, hoy de facto es la mayor potencia económica de europa y con mucha distancia del siguiente... económica y no MILITAR, conste...
> 
> Ni el Tio Sam es imbecil, ni ecúanime... ni Alemania rehén de nada... les va bien a los dos, PERO mejor le ha ido a Alemania, MOTIVO por el cual Trump les dijo que si querían la OTAN inyectasen más pasta... Ucrania es MÁS IMPORTANTE para Alemania que para EE.UU. en el fondo, para EE.UU. supone quizás perder la OTAN y en el corto plazo perder el PENTAGONO, pero CUIDADO, que Trumpo en aquello de EE.UU, primero tenía bastante razón, al final de una década EE.UU. le sobran recursos, no para más de 10 portaaviones, quizás para un par, pero seguiría siendo una INMENSA POTENCIA y se la tendría en cuenta... Alemania y Europa HOY sin la OTAN y dada la deriva que ha adoptado todo, CUIDADO con su futuro...



Creo que a USA le da igual como viva un ciudadano medio. Esta suficientemente lobotomizado para que siga ondeando la banderita aunque se muera a los 50 de cirrosis.


En cambio NECESITA que el Aleman viva bien para que no se pase a otra esfera de influencia.
El tio sam es muy listo. Por eso engaña y coharta a todo dios.... . Menos a los que no se dejan.


----------



## cc120689 (Domingo a la(s) 1:10 PM)

kelden dijo:


> No te tiene que parecer bien ni mal. Simplemente no te escandalices cuando otros lo hacen. Los humanos estamos cortados todos por el mismo patrón.



No si yo no me escandalizo, ni siquiera cuando un psicópata mata a un niño y se lo come pero eso no quiere decir que me tenga que parecer bien ni que yo deje de pensar que un individuo asi mejor esta muerto.
Vamos que yo nunca voy a pensar oh pobrecitos como hace 500 años unos señores fueron para allá que eran cristianos y mataron a otros señores que vivían allá ahora resulta que los señores que ahora viven allá tienen derecho a matar a otros señores que sean cristianos...
Vamos que no está bien matar al tataranieto del asesino!


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 1:12 PM)

Bartleby dijo:


>



La estupidez es intrépida y no tiene ningún tipo de VERGÜENZA...

A ver mientras estamos en una cruzada contra el franquismo y su simbología en NUESTRO PAIS, con la cual por cierto, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, EN LA TV nos dedicamos a ensalzar a quíen tiene símbología claramente fascista y nazi...

Cómo cohones un país va a ir bien si es incapaz de tener un mínimo de SENTIDO COMÚN...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (Domingo a la(s) 1:12 PM)

El Pais es un medio controlado por quien ya sabemos. Debe ser dificil para ellos estar todo el dia defendiendo a Ucrania y a los banderistas, haciendo como que los banderistas no quemaban judios por decenas de miles y los restos se los daban de comer a los perros.
Yo como no soy judio no tengo ese dilema moral, es algo que tendran que arreglar entre ellos.


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 1:15 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> Creo que a USA le da igual como viva un ciudadano medio. Esta suficientemente lobotomizado para que siga ondeando la banderita aunque se muera a los 50 de cirrosis.
> 
> 
> En cambio NECESITA que el Aleman viva bien para que no se pase a otra esfera de influencia.
> El tio sam es muy listo. Por eso engaña y coharta a todo dios.... . Menos a los que no se dejan.



Tú crees... en realidad si lo piensas un poco maś o menos vienes a decir que el Tio Sam para poder ejercer un cierto dominio sobre otros tiene QUE PAGAR a esos otros LO QUE NO LE PAGA A LOS SUYOS... lo cual si te digo la verdad es algo absurdo... y en el fondo si eso lo hace con todos, en lugar de unos pocos y reduce drásticamente su presupuesto militar conllevaría una paz prolongada, eso sí a costa de que los suyos vivan BASTANTE PEOR TODAVÍA, PERO BUENO, si es cosa de comprar al resto... jajajjajajaa


----------



## pepetemete (Domingo a la(s) 1:15 PM)

Elimina dijo:


> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, nominado al Premio Nobel de la Paz 2023
> 
> 
> El diputado noruego Christian Tybring-Gjedde, representante de la corriente populista antiinmigración en el Parlamento de Oslo, anunció este viernes que
> ...




Ya lo decían la Polla Records en esas letras que sirven para cualquier época de la historia moderna:

_Aquí el que roba más es el que se hace respetar
*El que mata más es premio Nobel de la Paz*
El buen intelectual no da la cara ni por Dios
Y hay tanta libertad que no se puede respirar

La Polla Records - Que Turututu, Ay Que Tururu [Viña Rock 2003] - YouTube _


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 1:16 PM)

*Bombardeos ucranianos dañan dos centrales eléctricas en zonas de Donetsk controladas por Rusia.*
Dos plantas de energía térmica resultaron dañadas por bombardeos ucranianos en partes controladas por *Rusia* de la región de Donetsk del país, dijeron el domingo funcionarios instalados en Moscú.

La información preliminar indicó heridos en el bombardeo en Zuhres y Novyi Svit, dijeron los funcionarios en su canal de monitoreo Telegram.

*Ucrania* casi nunca se atribuye públicamente la responsabilidad de los ataques dentro de Rusia o en el territorio controlado por* Rusia* en *Ucrania*.


----------



## bigmaller (Domingo a la(s) 1:20 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Tú crees... en realidad si lo piensas un poco maś o menos vienes a decir que el Tio Sam para poder ejercer un cierto dominio sobre otros tiene QUE PAGAR a esos otros LO QUE NO LE PAGA A LOS SUYOS... lo cual si te digo la verdad es algo absurdo... y en el fondo si eso lo hace con todos, en lugar de unos pocos y reduce drásticamente su presupuesto militar conllevaría una paz prolongada, eso sí a costa de que los suyos vivan BASTANTE PEOR TODAVÍA, PERO BUENO, si es cosa de comprar al resto... jajajjajajaa



No te olvides que los compra con dos cosas basicamente. 


Hollywood y papelitos verdes hechos por ellos...referenciados a la confianza (hollywood) .. . . Que van a un apunte contable llamado deuda... . Que mañana pueden decir que es "0". Así. Literalmente. 

El proximo dia todo occidente holliwoodiense dice que les parece muy bien y que el dolar sigue teniendo tanto valor como siempre.. . . Y a correr. 

Que por culpa de putin, china y el cambio climatico hay que reducir el consumo y a correr.... Ellos seguiran mandando en su mundo.. . .. Un tercio del mundo.


----------



## Argentium (Domingo a la(s) 1:21 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Estan jugando al colapso de Rusia como pasó con la union soviética... y, evidentemente, es algo con mucho riesgo



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, están jugando a hacer colapsar a Rusia, primero alargando el combate todo lo posible, porque el gasto en armamentos es enorme*, como diría Niño Becerra, Rusia tiene el PBI que tiene y no es gran cosa*, segundo, alguien con un poco de sentido común puede pensar que* es lo mismo vender tus productos al exterior a 120 dólares que a 50 dólares? Verdad que NO ES lo mismo? La van a desgastar económicament*e, además* cometió Putin la torpeza de seguir proveyendo de energía vital a sus enemigos de Europa, o es que de lo que nos advirtieron pasó algo? Falta gasoil? NO, el combustible líquido se fue a las nubes? NO, pues Rusia sigue proveyendo, nos quedamos acaso sin luz porque no habría gas?? NO porque Rusia sigue proveyendo* (acaso Rusia está desesperada de recursos dinerarios?? oigo gritos desde atrás de alguien que dice que es "porque Rusia honra los contratos" ) en realidad, en puridad y honestidad intelectual los supuestos daños a Europa quedaron en* la NADA más absoluta*, perdió acaso el mundo anglo por algún evento dañino el predominio en los mercados financieros??* NO, rotundamente NO*, pues luego de todo este análisis, si sigue con este planteamiento me reafirmo en mis dichos anteriores, Rusia está perdiendo, así conquiste alguna zona o pueblo, eso es irrelevante, eso cuesta mucho dinero y muchas vidas, Rusia entró en el juego de Occidente y no se atrevió a romper la baraja, juega el juego que interesa al enemigo, está perdida, los anglos tienen gente muy valiosa en análisis y estrategia para diseñar operaciones y no tienen el menor escrúpulo en hacer "lo que sea necesario". La verdadera guerra no está en las trincheras.


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 1:23 PM)

*Reino Unido acogerá una reunión sobre la investigación de crímenes de guerra en Ucrania.*
El Reino Unido acogerá en marzo una reunión de ministros de Justicia que abordarán las formas de apoyar una investigación en la Corte Penal Internacional sobre supuestos crímenes de *guerra en Ucrania*, informó el gobierno este sábado.

La Corte Penal Internacional (CPI), con sede en La Haya, investiga los posibles crímenes de guerra y contra la humanidad cometidos durante la *guerra de Ucrania*.

El fiscal de la CPI Karim Khan participará en la cita con ministros de Justicia de varios países, dijo el gobierno de Londres.


----------



## Malevich (Domingo a la(s) 1:30 PM)

vil. dijo:


> La estupidez es intrépida y no tiene ningún tipo de VERGÜENZA...
> 
> A ver mientras estamos en una cruzada contra el franquismo y su simbología en NUESTRO PAIS, con la cual por cierto, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, EN LA TV nos dedicamos a ensalzar a quíen tiene símbología claramente fascista y nazi...
> 
> Cómo cohones un país va a ir bien si es incapaz de tener un mínimo de SENTIDO COMÚN...



Doblepensar. De libro (1984).


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Domingo a la(s) 1:31 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Estan jugando al colapso de Rusia como pasó con la union soviética... y, evidentemente, es algo con mucho riesgo



Sobre todo cuando los recursos se desvían hacia Asia…que es el fondo de todo. ¿Que diríamos si no hubiese guerra, y de repente dicen los rusos que nos cortan los suministros para dárselos a la India y China?


----------



## Adriano II (Domingo a la(s) 1:35 PM)

vil. dijo:


> La estupidez es intrépida y no tiene ningún tipo de VERGÜENZA...
> 
> A ver mientras estamos en una cruzada contra el franquismo y su simbología en NUESTRO PAIS, con la cual por cierto, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, EN LA TV nos dedicamos a ensalzar a quíen tiene símbología claramente fascista y nazi...
> 
> Cómo cohones un país va a ir bien si es incapaz de tener un mínimo de SENTIDO COMÚN...



Es todo mucho más sencillo (y estupido) que todo eso

La navaja de Ockham la explicación más sencilla es la correcta

Los que hicieron la noticia no tenían ni puta idea de quien era Bandera o la división Galitzia y mucho menos quien es el pavo del cuadro (podrían pensar que era el abuelo) o que representaba el león ese ...


----------



## El_Suave (Domingo a la(s) 1:35 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo más triste de todo esto, es que es una tras otra demostrando ser nazis. Ejemplo de lo que es un buen Ucranio para Zelenski y que lleva a un parlamento de otro país...un nazi, que incluso hubo quienes abandonaron el parlamento avergonzados de que en su parlamento se permitiese intervenir a un nazi confeso. Imágenes nazis tatuadas en muchos de sus hombres, batallones de nazis, lo de Bander ensalzandolo como ídolo una y otra vez......Solo lo tapan temporalmente para que sus aliados no se sientan tan avergonzados de enviarles armamento y millones pese a su evidente nazismo. Polonia ya los criticó hace poco por lo de Bandera, asíque quitan la foto ante la polémica, no borran a Stepan Bandera de su historia y sus celebraciones por ser nazi, no, simplemente retiran una foto....hasta la próxima celebración. Y a estos es a quienes apoya Europa porque se lo ha ordenado EEUU. Cuantas veces han de demostrar que los ídolos de quienes mandan son nazis, pero no, mejor intentar tapar el sol con un dedo y pedirles que lo escondan.....aunque sea temporalmente. Por cierto, en la noticia pone que relevaron a Melnyk por defender a Bandera...lo que olvidan mencionar es que solo unos meses más tarde, cuando dejó de ser tan mediático el tema, lo pasaron a otro puesto de responsabilidad, por lo que solo fué temporal de cara a la galería como acostumbran.
> 
> *El mito del líder fascista Stepan Bandera solivianta a los aliados de Ucrania*
> *El Parlamento ucranio se ve obligado a retirar una foto del comandante en jefe de su Ejército conmemorando el aniversario del nacimiento del cabecilla de un grupo antisemita colaborador de los nazis en el Holocausto *
> ...



Pero tienen que colar esto:

* “Bandera habría odiado una Ucrania democrática y liberal. Habría sido el primero en asesinar a su presidente judío"*.

Bien al contrario de lo que intentan sibilinamente colar a sus borrego-lectores. Bandera se habría encontrado en la Ucrania actual, que no es ni democrática ni liberal, como en casa.

Luego lo que diga ser Zelenski es tontería, ahora insiste en ser judío porque sabe que propagandísticamente eso le beneficia, sus jefes nazis le han dicho que se haga pasar por judío, lo sea o no lo sea realmente da lo mismo, así será más fácil convencer a la borregada con la simpleza de que Ucrania no puede ser nazi pues su presidente es judío.

Por cierto también Obama era negro, o se hacía pasar por negro como el Rey Baltasar en las cabalgatas de Reyes de muchos pueblos de España, y le colocaron de presidente del país que peor trata a los negros.


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 1:35 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> No te olvides que los compra con dos cosas basicamente.
> 
> 
> Hollywood y papelitos verdes hechos por ellos...referenciados a la confianza (hollywood) .. . . Que van a un apunte contable llamado deuda... . Que mañana pueden decir que es "0". Así. Literalmente.
> ...



EE.UU. no compra a nadie, eso es un error... el Tio Sam es como Don Vito, te da protección a cambio de FAVORES... es simple, puedes aceptarlo o puedes rechazarlo y te dará en función de ello de lo uno o de lo otro... es simple de entender... 

Y a los alemanes que perdieron la guerra, pues no les fue mal, simplemente tenían un buen negocio y protección asegurada... MEDRARON y a partir de ahí empezaron a gerenciar el negocio hasta que llegó Merkel, que vió que dados los fondos financieros Ponzi del BABY-BOOM y que ya habían llegado al tiempo de recoger su siembra pues... que eso además se unió en eltiempo en que los inmensos Greenspan-Ponzi heredados por el Tio Sam también estaban en su punto culminante y... y... YELTSIN desapareció muy temprano, llámalo justicia divina o injusticia divina y... se vino abajo todo tipo de proyectos a la par que para otros todavía no se estaba preparado o...

Vamos que cuando algunos decían a voz en grito que los europeos éramos vagos y no queríamos trabajar y los chinos... en fin de aquellos lodos estos barros... es lo que hay...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 1:36 PM)

Artículo más extenso sobre los Leopards....si es que van a ir a Ucraina sí o sí.....o los envían o los ukras no pueden intentar reconquistar lo que van a ir perdiendo. Que no depende sólo de tanques pero es algo. De paso USA activa su economía vendiendo armas a todos los europeos.

*Dónde y en qué cantidad Ucrania puede obtener tanques Leopard 2*
Hoy, 12:57

En relación con el deseo desenfrenado de algunos países de la OTAN y aliados del bloque "amante de la paz" de transferir a Ucrania los tanques Leopard 2 en servicio, vale la pena estudiar las estadísticas. Esto es necesario para comprender el número total de este tipo de armas que, bajo ciertas condiciones, pueden terminar en las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.




En primer lugar, vale la pena comenzar con Alemania, sin cuyo deseo y permiso la transferencia de tanques Leopard 2 a Ucrania es simplemente imposible. A fines de 2021, la Bundeswehr tenía 285 unidades de tanques Leopard 2 de modificaciones 2A5, 2A6 y 2A7 / 2A7V. Sin embargo, solo alrededor de 180 de ellos estaban en estado de preparación para el combate. Además, Rheinmetall tenía un inventario de aproximadamente 50 Leopard 2A4 obsoletos.

España tiene 327 tanques Leopard 2 en servicio, de los cuales 219 están en la modificación 2E (2A6+) y 108 en la forma 2A4 (la mayoría almacenados). Durante los últimos 10 meses, el tema del traslado de tanques Leopard 2A4 a Kyiv, que el ejército español en realidad no necesita, se ha planteado varias veces en Madrid.

Polonia tiene 247 tanques Leopard 2, de los cuales 126 son 2A4, 16 son 2PL y 105 son 2A5. Varsovia pronto reemplazará a todos los Leopard con tanques estadounidenses M1A2 Abrams SEP v.3 y K2 Black Panthers de Corea del Sur.

Finlandia tiene 239 unidades Leopard 2, de las cuales 139 están en la modificación 2A4 (la mayoría en almacenamiento) y 100 en la modificación 2A6. En Helsinki, creen que no necesitan tal cantidad de Leopard 2 A4 y pueden compartirlo con Kyiv.

Suecia tiene 120 unidades de Leopard 2S (Stridsvagn 122, actualizado 2A5). Noruega: 52 unidades Leopard 2A4NO, de las cuales solo 36 están en servicio. Al mismo tiempo, a partir de 2025, Oslo quiere reemplazar todos sus Leopard con K2 Black Panther o Leopard 2A7. Dinamarca: 44 unidades Leopard 2, de las cuales 26 están en la modificación 2A7M + DK y 18 más son 2A5DK, también actualizadas al nivel 2A7M + DK. Portugal - 37 unidades Leopard 2A6PO. Lisboa prevé modernizarlos a partir de 2026, lo que incluirá incluso la instalación de sistemas de protección activa (KAZ). Canadá - 82 unidades de Leopard 2, pero solo 40 tanques están en servicio: 20 - en la modificación 2A6M CAN y 20 - 2A4M CAN. Otras 42 unidades Leopard 2A4M CAN están almacenadas, y Ottawa bien podría donarlas a Kyiv si Berlín lo permite.

Por separado, vale la pena prestar atención a Turquía y Grecia. Ankara tiene 316 unidades Leopard 2A4, de las cuales 84 se están actualizando a Leopard 2A4TR. Atenas tiene 170 Leopard 2A6HEL y 183 Leopard 2A4.

Hay otros operadores de Leopard 2 de varias modificaciones, pero mencionarlos en este material no tiene sentido, ya que estos países no suministraron armas a Ucrania (Austria, Suiza, Chile, Singapur y Qatar) y no lo harán, o recibieron estos tanques ellos mismos a cambio de muestras soviéticas ya transferidas (República Checa y Eslovaquia).


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 1:37 PM)

Tanque ucraniano atacando a los mercenarios rusos de Wagner a quemarropa en la mina de sal de Soledar.


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 1:40 PM)

Adriano II dijo:


> ...Los que hicieron la noticia no tenían ni puta idea de quien era Bandera o la división Galitzia y *mucho menos quien es el pavo del cuadro *(podrían pensar que era el abuelo) o que representaba el león ese ...



Hombre de sencillo no tiene nada... lo MINIMO es que quíen fuese enviado a cubrir la noticia tuviese un MINIMO DE INFORMACIÓN de lo que iba a hacer... jajajjajajaajaa; para por lo menos encuadrar bien las tomas y que no se colasen según qué cosas... vamos se podría pedir al menos eso, digo yo...

Pero es que ESTAMOS en un mundo así de imbécil integral y en circunstancias tan surrealistas que... menos mal que NO TENIAN UNA FOTO DEL GENERAL FRANCO ahí colgada, que probablemente quíen cubrió la noticia tampoco lo recuerde y PODRIA HABER PENSADO que es el hermano militar que se quedó en el frente... jajajajajajaa


----------



## Kron II (Domingo a la(s) 1:41 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando los recursos se desvían hacia Asia…que es el fondo de todo. ¿Que diríamos si no hubiese guerra, y de repente dicen los rusos que nos cortan los suministros para dárselos a la India y China?



El problema es que sólo he conocido a una persona, personalmente, en toda Europa que tenga la suficiente inteligencia para pensar a medio y a largo plazo sobre qué futuro le aguarda a Europa, a parte de algunas personas de este hilo.

Personalmente, no hablo con nadie de este tema (del doble tiro: en la nuca y en el corazón que se han dado los europeos). No soy masoquista y, al final, no merece la pena disgustarse. Cualquier persona en Asia, por ejemplo, tiene mayor capacidad para pensar a medio y a largo plazo que la mayoría de los Europeos.


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 1:41 PM)

El hijoPutin no puede ganar esta guerra, igual que Hitler no podía ganar la suya, el autoritarismo no puede vencer a la libertad.


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 1:44 PM)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es todo mucho más sencillo (y estupido) que todo eso
> 
> La navaja de Ockham la explicación más sencilla es la correcta
> 
> Los que hicieron la noticia no tenían ni puta idea de quien era Bandera o la división Galitzia y mucho menos quien es el pavo del cuadro (podrían pensar que era el abuelo) o que representaba el león ese ...



Mandar a unos ignorantes a realizar ese reportaje no es una decisión inocente. Hay un jefe de sección y un editor que sí que saben...


----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 1:46 PM)

Kron II dijo:


> El problema es que sólo he conocido a una persona, personalmente, en toda Europa que tenga la suficiente inteligencia para pensar a medio y a largo plazo sobre qué futuro le aguarda a Europa, a parte de algunas personas de este hilo.
> 
> Personalmente, no hablo con nadie de este tema (del doble tiro: en la nuca y en el corazón que se han dado los europeos). No soy masoquista y, al final, no merece la pena disgustarse. Cualquier persona en Asia, por ejemplo, tiene mayor capacidad para pensar a medio y a largo plazo que la mayoría de los Europeos.




jajajajaaa... tú dile a la mayoría de los españoles que en realidad muchos Ucranianos son de Galitzia y seguidores de Bandera y... jajajajajajaa.. jjajajajaaaa... como poco te tratan por idiota... Galicia y el tal Bandera el problema, jajajajaaaaa.. como poco te tratan por imbécil la mayoría... anda que no... jajajajaaa


----------



## amcxxl (Domingo a la(s) 1:46 PM)




----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 1:46 PM)

Krasna Gora ha sido liberada también esta mañana.
Con la toma de este lugar, más Pidgorodne, más el 80% de Soledar, se está cerrando el círculo vertiginosamente.

Este es mi mapa personalizado:




El Oso Ruso sigue empujando.
Gracias a la toma de Pidgorodne hace dos días, ya se tiene acceso a la Carretera M03, que va de Bakhmut a Sloviansk, y de Sloviansk a Jarkov. Los Ucros le llaman autopista...aunque en realidad es una carretera de un carril por sentido (yo la he usado para ir de Jarkov a Kiev, y estaba llena de baches...pero baches del tamaño de un coche .
Pero en cualquier caso, es una carretera ideal para mover los tanques y maquinaria pesada.

Aquí la "foto" de esa carretera:





Y con la toma hoy de Krasna Gora, la carretera a la que los rusos tienen acceso, es la T0513, que debe ser una carretera de mala muerte, pero asfaltada y también cojonuda para mover tanques, y que lleva desde Bakhmut, a Siversk


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 1:48 PM)




----------



## frangelico (Domingo a la(s) 1:50 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> Mandar a unos ignorantes a realizar ese reportaje no es una decisión inocente. Hay un jefe de sección y un editor que sí que saben...



O no, que el cambio generacional en la prensa es terrible, ya tienes a analfabetos casi totales en puestos de dirección


----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 1:55 PM)

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso acaba de confirmar que ayer se atacaron con misiles dos hostales en kramatorks, donde dormían más de 1500 soldados ucranianos recientemente movilizados a la zona.

Como consecuencia, más de 600 ucros han ido a encontrarse con Bandera.


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 1:55 PM)

Alemania toma el mando de la flota de despliegue rápido de la OTAN, activada para defenderse tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.


----------



## kelden (Domingo a la(s) 1:59 PM)

cc120689 dijo:


> No si yo no me escandalizo, ni siquiera cuando un psicópata mata a un niño y se lo come pero eso no quiere decir que me tenga que parecer bien ni que yo deje de pensar que un individuo asi mejor esta muerto.
> Vamos que yo nunca voy a pensar oh pobrecitos como hace 500 años unos señores fueron para allá que eran cristianos y mataron a otros señores que vivían allá ahora resulta que los señores que ahora viven allá tienen derecho a matar a otros señores que sean cristianos...
> Vamos que no está bien matar al tataranieto del asesino!




No se .... pues lo parece .... yo solo le decía a uno que se quejaba de que mataban no se donde a no se quien "solo por ir a misa" que por estos lares los matábamos solo por ir a la sinagoga. Sin más ....


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 2:00 PM)

_El 4 de enero de 2023, se impidió el ingreso de fieles y sacerdotes a la iglesia, ya que el gobierno ucraniano se apoderó del lugar sagrado. _


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 2:01 PM)

frangelico dijo:


> O no, que el cambio generacional en la prensa es terrible, ya tienes a analfabetos casi totales en puestos de dirección



No te digo que no, pero el rebaño siempre tiene un pastor y varios perros.


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 2:02 PM)

Hoy.......


----------



## dabuti (Domingo a la(s) 2:05 PM)

*UCRANIANOS ATACAN TÉRMICA CERCA DE DONETSK, ZUGRES, PERO LOS MISILES SON DERRIBADOS.

Officials say air defenses shot down Ukrainian missile heading for DPR power plant *
No casualties have been reported

DONETSK, January 8. /TASS/. Zugres town officials have told TASS that air defenses shot down a Ukrainian missile that had been fired toward the town’s Zuyevskaya thermal electric power plant.
"The power plant was definitely the target. The missile has been shot down," an official said. "Everything is working as usual."
First responders are working at the scene of the shelling. No casualties have been reported. The DPR mission to the Joint Control and Coordination Center on Ukraine’s War Crimes said the power plant sustained damage from the shelling.
The power plant is located near the town of Zugres, 40 kilometers east of Donetsk. The plant supplies electricity to several settlements of the Donetsk People’s Republic.


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 2:06 PM)

_Mientras sus hermanos mueren en el frente, la secretaria de prensa de la Dirección Regional Sur de las Tropas Fronterizas Ucranianas, la capitana Plantovskaya Ivanna Yuryevna, se relaja en París, donde celebró el Año Nuevo, y ahora mismo se encuentra en Bukovel.

_


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 2:07 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En febrero vendrá el tío Paco con la rebaja. El embargo del diésel y gasóleo calefaccion es el que más daño hará a Rusia pero también hará que aumenten los precios es España. El mio es de gasolina.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu picolero de guardia te informa:

A ver (empezamos mal) toda esa retahíla es pura propaganda de escoria a sueldo con ínfulas de nigromante.

Faita combustible EN TODO EL PLANETA y a Rusia no le va a faltar ni clientes ni mercado.
Me llama la atención poderosamente lo que comenta sobre el Diesel y los combustibles marinos, da a entender que sobran dichos componentes cuando escasean de forma terminal.

En resumen, una puta basura y quiero que esa escoria me devuelva el tiempo que he dedicado a leerla.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 2:09 PM)




----------



## vil. (Domingo a la(s) 2:12 PM)

[


vettonio dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero el rebaño siempre tiene un pastor y varios perros.



Y el nivel del pastor y sus perros indica normalmente el nivel del rebaño... que el hecho de ser pastor no indica que sirvas para ello y que sepas cómo deben gestionar los perros, simplemente indica que tienes cabras, precisas perros y es el oficio que TIENES, ni siquiera que lo hayas elegido, MUCHO menos que sepas mayormente hacer bien tu trabajo...


----------



## dabuti (Domingo a la(s) 2:12 PM)

¿CAGADA LOGÍSTICA UKRA?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 2:12 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> Creo que a USA le da igual como viva un ciudadano medio. Esta suficientemente lobotomizado para que siga ondeando la banderita aunque se muera a los 50 de cirrosis.
> 
> 
> En cambio NECESITA que el Aleman viva bien para que no se pase a otra esfera de influencia.
> El tio sam es muy listo. Por eso engaña y coharta a todo dios.... . Menos a los que no se dejan.



Con permiso, lo primero los tienen con el cerebro flotando en drogas.
Y segundo Alemania le sobra como en su momento le sobró Yugoslavia, la voladura del Norht lo delata.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Domingo a la(s) 2:14 PM)

❗En respuesta al ataque por parte del régimen de Kiev en el punto de despliegue temporal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Makeyevka, se implementó una operación de represalia - Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.

A las 24 horas los dispositivos de reconocimiento rusos revelaron y confirmaron de manera confiable los puntos de despliegue temporal del ejército ucraniano en Kramatorsk.

Más de 700 soldados ucranianos estaban en el albergue No. 28 en Kramatorsk y más de 600 soldados ucranianos estaban en el albergue No. 47

Más de 600 soldados fueron eliminados en Kramatorsk como resultado de un ataque con misiles en los puntos de despliegue temporal de las tropas ucranianas - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## Roedr (Domingo a la(s) 2:14 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso acaba de confirmar que ayer se atacaron con misiles dos hostales en kramatorks, donde dormían más de 1500 soldados ucranianos recientemente movilizados a la zona.
> 
> Como consecuencia, más de 600 ucros han ido a encontrarse con Bandera.



Venganza por lo del hotel. Menuda manera más infantil de hacer la guerra.


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 2:15 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> _Mientras sus hermanos mueren en el frente, la secretaria de prensa de la Dirección Regional Sur de las Tropas Fronterizas Ucranianas, la capitana Plantovskaya Ivanna Yuryevna, se relaja en París, donde celebró el Año Nuevo, y ahora mismo se encuentra en Bukovel.
> 
> _




Más de la misma "capitana"



RAE Zorra
2. m. y f. coloq. Persona muy taimada, astuta y solapada.
3. m. y f. coloq. Persona que afecta simpleza e insulsez, especialmente por no trabajar, y hace tarda y pesadamente las cosas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Domingo a la(s) 2:15 PM)

El Ministerio de Defensa anunció otro intercambio. Como resultado de las negociaciones, 50 soldados rusos fueron liberados del cautiverio ucraniano.


----------



## Octubrista (Domingo a la(s) 2:17 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> _Mientras sus hermanos mueren en el frente, la secretaria de prensa de la Dirección Regional Sur de las Tropas Fronterizas Ucranianas, la capitana Plantovskaya Ivanna Yuryevna, se relaja en París, donde celebró el Año Nuevo, y ahora mismo se encuentra en Bukovel.
> 
> _





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Fl5ZBUEX0AEI8SC?format=jpg&name=900x900









Sin duda con grandes capacidades y profesionalidad para ese puesto gubernamental.


----------



## Pogues (Domingo a la(s) 2:19 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Venganza por lo del hotel. Menuda manera más infantil de hacer la guerra.



No es venganza, si algo hemos visto en este tiempo es que existen líneas que los ucranianos no deberían pasar, y que cuando las cruzan pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Don Pelayo (Domingo a la(s) 2:21 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Venganza por lo del hotel. Menuda manera más infantil de hacer la guerra.



Llevan así desde el principio. Es la peor manera de hacer las cosas que se me ocurre.


----------



## mazuste (Domingo a la(s) 2:24 PM)

*"Incluso atravesada por infinitas capas de niebla de guerra, la situación actual en Ucrania*
_* sigue siendo una escaramuza. La verdadera guerra ni siquiera ha comenzado todavía. *_
*Podría hacerlo, pronto".








Why BRI is back with a bang in 2023


As Beijing’s Belt and Road Initiative enters its 10th year, a strong Sino-Russian geostrategic partnership has revitalized the BRI across the Global S




thecradle.co




*


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 2:24 PM)




----------



## ROBOTECH (Domingo a la(s) 2:24 PM)

Resolviendo el enigma de los refugiados ucranianos.

El enigma:
A pesar de que los expertos occidentales pronosticaban la salida de hasta 2 millones de refugiados durante el invierno, en el mes de diciembre se ha contabilizado un aumento de poco más de 100.000 refugiados ucranianos en Europa Occidental, y eso que Rusia ha dejado a ciudades sin luz y sin agua durante varias ocasiones.

Datos:
Los datos los sacamos de la ONU:





Situation Ukraine Refugee Situation







data.unhcr.org





Las trampas:

No han contabilizado los refugiados que huyen desde zonas controladas por los rusos.
Desde primeros de octubre no contabilizan a ningún refugiado que huya hacia Rusia.
Donde la ONU dice que han salido 2,8 millones hacia Rusia, el gobierno ruso había contabilizado 4,8 millones hace dos meses, solo durante 2022.
Los refugiados ucranianos que salen de Europa hacia otros destinos como Canadá o EEUU, desaparecen de las cuentas.
Y lo que yo supongo: los refugiados ucranianos que dejan de ser refugiados porque encuentran trabajo dejan de aparecer en las estadísticas.


Para contabilizar a los refugiados reales tenemos que sacar datos del gobierno ruso, del gobierno de Canadá:





Ukraine immigration measures: Key figures - Canada.ca


Key statistics related to immigration measures for those affected by the Russian invasion of Ukraine




www.canada.ca




Conforme vayan publicando cifras.


La ONU trabaja al servicio de su mayor pagador: los EEUU.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Domingo a la(s) 2:26 PM)

Soledar.
Situación a las 14.00 horas del 8 de enero de 2023

En las proximidades de Bakhmut y Soledar, la lucha feroz continúa. Las tropas rusas están atravesando la defensa de las AFU, obligándolas a desplazar cada vez más refuerzos para mantener los asentamientos.

El
Sección Soledarsky, los escuadrones de asalto Wagner PMC avanzan en la zona de la "Mina de sal nº 1-3" sobre las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Artemsol en la intersección de Chkalova y la calle Karpinskogo.

▪En las afueras del noreste de Soledar, las unidades de asalto alcanzaron la Montaña Yurchina, tomando el control del tramo de carretera hasta Blagodatnoye.

▪La situación en Soledar roza lo crítico para las formaciones ucranianas: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han roto la primera y la segunda línea defensiva, mientras que la tercera está amenazada. Las fuerzas de los 128 Ogshbir huyeron de las líneas, mientras que los miembros más fanáticos ideológicamente de las AFU resisten.

▪ Unidades del 99º batallón de la 61ª Brigada del Ejército de las AFU perdieron el control de tres puestos de observación y parte de las fuerzas de la 61ª Brigada se retiraron de la zona de combate para compensar sus pérdidas. El 6 de enero, dos pelotones adicionales se desplegaron en las inmediaciones.

A pesar de los importantes éxitos logrados en Soledar, es prematuro hablar de control total del asentamiento.
Actualmente no hay pruebas de una retirada de las AFU de Soledar.

Noreste de Bakhmut,
el personal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas desalojó a los destacamentos combinados de la 60ª Brigada y la 17ª Brigada de las AFU del pueblo de Podgorodne, abriendo el camino para rodear la guarnición de Bakhmut desde el norte, y alcanzó Montaña Roja.

En la periferia este y sureste de Bakhmut se avanza hacia la planta de residuos desde el norte.
Calles Fyodor Maksimenko al sur, casi toda la calle está bajo el control de los "wagnerianos".

▪ Además, ha finalizado el barrido de la fábrica de yeso de la calle Patrice Lumumba.
La calle Patrice Lumumba se ha completado y el control se ha ampliado a la calle de las reservas de Trudovykh. Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas utilizan activamente los caminos subterráneos para detener las ofensivas.

Sur y suroeste de
Artemivsk continúa el asalto a las fortificaciones ucranianas en Opytne y Kleshcheyevka, cuya liberación permitirá cercar completamente a Bakhmut y tomar el control de fuego de las comunicaciones desde Kostyantynivka y
Chasova Yar.

Para contener la ofensiva, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas desplegaron 50 hombres de reserva de la 60ª brigada, dos grupos acorazados del 3er batallón de la 28ª Brigada Mecanizada, así como una compañía del 32º Regimiento de la Guardia Nacional y las Fuerzas Especiales Karpaty de las FDS.

▪Para compensar las pérdidas de las divisiones 24ª, 30ª 60ª, 61ª y 63ª de las AFU, el redespliegue de hasta... cuatro mil hombres con vehículos blindados de la región de Chernihiv.
Lo más probable es que se trate de unidades de la 58ª Brigada y la 93ª Brigada, actualmente estacionadas en Goncharovskoye, que se encuentran actualmente en el polígono de tiro de Goncharovskoye de la movilización suplementaria.

▪Además, los artilleros y tanques de la 60ª Brigada y de la 17ª Brigada, así como aviones de aviación táctica de Mirgorod (cinco Su-25 y dos Mig-29) están disparando indiscriminadamente contra las zonas ofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en
Soledar,
Bakhmut,
Kurdyumovka,
Andreevka,
Podgorodne y en los accesos a Krasnaya Gora.

*BORIS ROZHIN*


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Kron II dijo:


> El problema es que sólo he conocido a una persona, personalmente, en toda Europa que tenga la suficiente inteligencia para pensar a medio y a largo plazo sobre qué futuro le aguarda a Europa, a parte de algunas personas de este hilo.
> 
> Personalmente, no hablo con nadie de este tema (del doble tiro: en la nuca y en el corazón que se han dado los europeos). No soy masoquista y, al final, no merece la pena disgustarse. Cualquier persona en Asia, por ejemplo, tiene mayor capacidad para pensar a medio y a largo plazo que la mayoría de los Europeos.



Europa se ha autodestruido varias veces desde finales del XVIII. Y pongo esa fecha porque lo que había antes eran básicamente señoríos feudales o sus herederos sin cohesión ninguna, salvo por el oeste del continente. Quizás toca ya otra vez. Lo que sea lo veremos muy pronto.


----------



## kelden (Domingo a la(s) 2:28 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Venganza por lo del hotel. Menuda manera más infantil de hacer la guerra.



O sea ... que cepillarte gente que ya no disparará un fusil o un obús es una forma infantil de hacer la guerra ... Yo pensaba que la guerra iba de eso precisamente ....


----------



## piru (Domingo a la(s) 2:28 PM)

Iskra dijo:


> El vergonzoso vídeo. No se puede caer más bajo. Me callo lo que pienso






Algún confloreo que controle el tema puede identificar lo que hay colgado en esa pared, es para rularlo por el internete.

También dicen que han cambiado la cena de fecha, de la pascua ortodoxa (6 de enero) a la católica (25 diciembre)


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 2:30 PM)

_Sprinter 20000 en Twitter (El auténtico) _


ވ Sprintero ވ
@Sprinter20000

we are moving to another track
Se unió en diciembre de 2022


_Fuentes ucranianas informan de que la esperada contraofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en frío no se producirá. Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Zaluzhny se negó a enviar tropas a las líneas defensivas preparadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF._


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 2:30 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Venganza por lo del hotel. Menuda manera más infantil de hacer la guerra.



En las academias militares se llama REPRESALIA y funciona como un reloj.


----------



## Iskra (Domingo a la(s) 2:33 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> ¿CAGADA LOGÍSTICA UKRA?



⚡* Rusia anuncia una operación de represalia por el ataque de las fuerzas ucranianas a Makéyevka*

Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia: en respuesta al golpe criminal del régimen de Kiev contra el punto de despliegue temporal de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia en Makéyevka, Donetsk, se implementó una operación de represalia.

Durante el día, los medios de inteligencia rusos detectaron y confirmaron de manera confiable los puntos de despliegue temporal de los militares ucranianos en Kramatorsk.

En el albergue № 28 en Kramatorsk había más de 700 militares ucranianos y en el albergue № 47 más de 600 militares ucranianos.

Como resultado de un ataque masivo con misiles contra estos puntos de despliegue temporal de las unidades de las tropas ucranianas, más de 600 militares fueron abatidos.
Síguenos en Sputnik.


----------



## amcxxl (Domingo a la(s) 2:34 PM)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 2:34 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Llevan así desde el principio. Es la peor manera de hacer las cosas que se me ocurre.



Para nada, precisamente es donde mejor se gastan los proyectiles, en dar cera a los "asesores" OTAN.


----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 2:37 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Venganza por lo del hotel. Menuda manera más infantil de hacer la guerra.



Esto se parece a los 7 samurais, están cazando a los bandidos uno por uno.


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 2:41 PM)

Interesante vídeo de la rendición de trincheras y bastiones. Sin gore.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 2:42 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Venganza por lo del hotel. Menuda manera más infantil de hacer la guerra.



¿Y tú no te has preguntado por qué cuando mueren cientos de ucranianos de una tacada no sale en la prensa mientras que cuando, por rara ocasión, ocurre lo mismo con rusos está en todos los medios hasta la saciedad? Venganza dice, cuando está pasando todos los días.


----------



## piru (Domingo a la(s) 2:42 PM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sensible. Cargando cadáveres ukras


----------



## Gonzalor (Domingo a la(s) 2:45 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> Más de la misma "capitana"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Melafo


----------



## Roedr (Domingo a la(s) 2:46 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Y tú no te has preguntado por qué cuando mueren cientos de ucranianos de una tacada no sale en la prensa mientras que cuando, por rara ocasión, ocurre lo mismo con rusos está en todos los medios hasta la saciedad? Venganza dice, cuando está pasando todos los días.



No recuerdo haber leído esto antes en los TG rusos, no hablo por nuestros medios de intoxicación. 

Si estás en guerra y quieres ganarla lo suyo es atacar al enemigo cuando puedes, no esperar a que te hagan daño para responder.


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 2:47 PM)

vil. dijo:


> jajajajaaa... tú dile a la mayoría de los españoles que en realidad muchos Ucranianos son de Galitzia y seguidores de Bandera y... jajajajajajaa.. jjajajajaaaa... como poco te tratan por idiota... Galicia y el tal Bandera el problema, jajajajaaaaa.. como poco te tratan por imbécil la mayoría... anda que no... jajajajaaa



Hoy no.
Mañana seguro que sí, cuando miren a su alrededor y se pregunten ¿cómo hemos llegado hasta aquí?


----------



## bigmaller (Domingo a la(s) 2:48 PM)

vil. dijo:


> EE.UU. no compra a nadie, eso es un error... el Tio Sam es como Don Vito, te da protección a cambio de FAVORES... es simple, puedes aceptarlo o puedes rechazarlo y te dará en función de ello de lo uno o de lo otro... es simple de entender...
> 
> Y a los alemanes que perdieron la guerra, pues no les fue mal, simplemente tenían un buen negocio y protección asegurada... MEDRARON y a partir de ahí empezaron a gerenciar el negocio hasta que llegó Merkel, que vió que dados los fondos financieros Ponzi del BABY-BOOM y que ya habían llegado al tiempo de recoger su siembra pues... que eso además se unió en eltiempo en que los inmensos Greenspan-Ponzi heredados por el Tio Sam también estaban en su punto culminante y... y... YELTSIN desapareció muy temprano, llámalo justicia divina o injusticia divina y... se vino abajo todo tipo de proyectos a la par que para otros todavía no se estaba preparado o...
> 
> Vamos que cuando algunos decían a voz en grito que los europeos éramos vagos y no queríamos trabajar y los chinos... en fin de aquellos lodos estos barros... es lo que hay...



El tio sam compra el servicio "petrodolar" A cambio de seguridad. El tio sam compra voluntades en europa del este( votos) a cambio de un modo de vida hollywoodiano que se consigie a base de deuda.. . . Luego es imposible. 

A la alemania occidental SE LE PERDONÓ LA DEUDA y se metió dinero a paladas..... Les fue bien porque no se le podia dejar escapar al bloque del este


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 2:49 PM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Melafo



Haría vomitar a Jordi ENP


----------



## _LoKy_ (Domingo a la(s) 2:49 PM)

Marinka. Nuestros hermanos muestran trofeos. Cuidaos.

Arcángel de las Fuerzas Especiales. Suscribir.


----------



## Tierra Azul (Domingo a la(s) 2:51 PM)

Rusia anuncia la muerte de 600 militares ucranianos en represalia por un ataque contra la ciudad de Makíivka (msn.com)


----------



## bigmaller (Domingo a la(s) 2:51 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Con permiso, lo primero los tienen con el cerebro flotando en drogas.
> Y segundo Alemania le sobra como en su momento le sobró Yugoslavia, la voladura del Norht lo delata.



Lo de las drogas... Por supuesto. Drogas de todo tipo. 


A usa no le sobra alemania, como bo le sobra europa. Por eso el nordstream precisamente. Para que nunca se les ocurra girar.


----------



## Roedr (Domingo a la(s) 2:52 PM)

kelden dijo:


> O sea ... que cepillarte gente que ya no disparará un fusil o un obús es una forma infantil de hacer la guerra ... Yo pensaba que la guerra iba de eso precisamente ....



Siempre con los mismos problemas de comprensión lectora. Lo que critico es que tengan que esperar a que los jodan para reaccionar. Esa forma de comportarse no es seria si quieren ganar la guerra. Si quieren vengarse, pues que se carguen a Zelensky o su primo.


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 2:53 PM)

vil. dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Y el nivel del pastor y sus perros indica normalmente el nivel del rebaño... que el hecho de ser pastor no indica que sirvas para ello y que sepas cómo deben gestionar los perros, simplemente indica que tienes cabras, precisas perros y es el oficio que TIENES, ni siquiera que lo hayas elegido, MUCHO menos que sepas mayormente hacer bien tu trabajo...



Un mal pastor pierde pronto su rebaño y su trabajo.


----------



## piru (Domingo a la(s) 2:55 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El Santo Oficio solo tenia jurisdiccion sobre los cristianos bautizados, que a escondidas practicaban el islam, el judaismo, el protestantismo o la brujeria.



Tampoco sobre los indios al considerarlos neofitos (nuevos en la fe). La Inquisición Española, a partir del proceso de Zugarramurdi, dejó en paz a las brujas al considerar que estaban locas (magia blanca) y no hacían daño a nadie. Otra cosa era la magia negra (matar niños etc.)


----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 2:56 PM)

Por cierto, los Suecos lloran amargamente diciendo que no pueden cumplir las exigencias de Turquía para entrar en la Otan 

Vaya espectáculo dantesco que están dando los otaneros

Sweden says Turkey is asking too much over NATO application


----------



## _LoKy_ (Domingo a la(s) 2:57 PM)

Vehículo blindado inusual del ejército ruso.

Camión KamAZ con blindaje adicional y una cabina de Iveco LMV instalada en la parte trasera.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## cc120689 (Domingo a la(s) 2:57 PM)

Lo q no entiendo muy bien es porque no petaron algun gasoducto anglo los rusos tras el nordstream hubiera cundido el panico y hubiera subido el gas seguro


----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 2:58 PM)

cc120689 dijo:


> Lo q no entiendo muy bien es porque no petaron algun gasoducto anglo los rusos tras el nordstream hubiera cundido el panico y hubiera subido el gas seguro



Porque Rusia no es un estado terrorista.
Los anglos son de "Divide y vencerás".
Los rusos son de "Une y guía"


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 3:01 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> No recuerdo haber leído esto antes en los TG rusos, no hablo por nuestros medios de intoxicación.
> 
> Si estás en guerra y quieres ganarla lo suyo es atacar al enemigo cuando puedes, no esperar a que te hagan daño para responder.



Pues eso estoy diciendo, hombre. Si quieres te hago un esquema, cojona.


----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 3:02 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Siempre con los mismos problemas de comprensión lectora. Lo que critico es que tengan que esperar a que los jodan para reaccionar. Esa forma de comportarse no es seria si quieren ganar la guerra. Si quieren vengarse, pues que se carguen a Zelensky o su primo.



Los rusos están llevando a cabo una guerra tipo Vietnam, vigilan escrupulosamente los niveles de escalada, es un pacto tácito con los Bastardos para que la cosa no se les vaya de las manos. En Vietnam la fuerza aerea china jamás intervino sobre el norte, a pesar de lo cerca que los ataques aereos se realizaban cerca de su territorio, eso si, dejaba que los MiGs vietnamitas se refugiasen en su espacio aereo cuando interceptaban a los bombarderos yanquis. De la misma manera los Bastardos se cuidaban muy mucho de perseguirlos sobre territorio chino.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 3:03 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Siempre con los mismos problemas de comprensión lectora. Lo que critico es que tengan que esperar a que los jodan para reaccionar. Esa forma de comportarse no es seria si quieren ganar la guerra. Si quieren vengarse, pues que se carguen a Zelensky o su primo.



Y dale molino. Que todos o casi todos los días llegan noticias de ucras caídos por docenas de una tacada. Cabeza dura, joder.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 3:05 PM)

ignorante dijo:


> La noticia es de El País. Ese hecho es tan relevante como el propio contenido (por mucho que sea un massmierda)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevan dando pinceladas sueltas desde hace meses. Pero no acaban por rematar y decir las cosas claras. Algún periodista y su redactor despistados.


----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 3:05 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, los Suecos lloran amargamente diciendo que no pueden cumplir las exigencias de Turquía para entrar en la Otan
> 
> Vaya espectáculo dantesco que están dando los otaneros
> 
> Sweden says Turkey is asking too much over NATO application



El Joven Turco está emulando a su antecesor en el cargo, Mehmet II, pide unas condiciones inasumibles por los no binarios suecos, si ceden será una humillación demasiado costosa.


----------



## Roedr (Domingo a la(s) 3:05 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los rusos están llevando a cabo una guerra tipo Vietnam, vigilan escrupulosamente los niveles de escalada, es un pacto tácito con los Bastardos para que la cosa no se les vaya de las manos. En Vietnam la fuerza aerea china jamás intervino sobre el norte, a pesar de lo cerca que los ataques aereos se realizaban cerca de su territorio, eso si, dejaba que los MiGs vietnamitas se refugiasen en su espacio aereo cuando interceptaban a los bombarderos yanquis. De la misma manera los Bastardos se cuidaban muy mucho de perseguirlos sobre territorio chino.



Lo que no entiendo es que pacto impide a los rusos atacar las agrupaciones de soldados ucros que detecten. Esto debería ser el día a día en la oficina de ambos ejércitos.


----------



## Exmortis (Domingo a la(s) 3:06 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los rusos están llevando a cabo una guerra tipo Vietnam, vigilan escrupulosamente los niveles de escalada, es un pacto tácito con los Bastardos para que la cosa no se les vaya de las manos. En Vietnam la fuerza aerea china jamás intervino sobre el norte, a pesar de lo cerca que los ataques aereos se realizaban cerca de su territorio, eso si, dejaba que los MiGs vietnamitas se refugiasen en su espacio aereo cuando interceptaban a los bombarderos yanquis. De la misma manera los Bastardos se cuidaban muy mucho de perseguirlos sobre territorio chino.



Lo único que están haciendo los rusos es perder cada día terreno, tanques, armas y miles de hombres frente a un enemigo mucho inferior en número, pero no en moral ni en honor.

Eso es Rusia, un imperio del mal totalitario, que recluta a la fuerza a cientos de miles de hombres para enviarlos a una picadora de carne, obligados por el tirano genocida Putin, que vive en la más absoluta opulencia mientras cada día mueren miles de sus hombres en el campo de batalla frente a los bravos ucranianos.

Y en frente de ellos hay una nación con honor y dignididad, una patria que quiere ser libre y formar parte de la OTAN, de la Unión Europea y del mundo libre, y romper las cadenas del totalitarismo nazicomunista de los genocidas rusos.

Pero no están solos. Todo el mundo libre está con Ucrania y con su valiente presidente Volodimir Zelenski.


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 3:07 PM)

*Los suministros occidentales a Ucrania*. Descripción gráfica.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 3:09 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Hombre de sencillo no tiene nada... lo MINIMO es que quíen fuese enviado a cubrir la noticia tuviese un MINIMO DE INFORMACIÓN de lo que iba a hacer... jajajjajajaajaa; para por lo menos encuadrar bien las tomas y que no se colasen según qué cosas... vamos se podría pedir al menos eso, digo yo...
> 
> Pero es que ESTAMOS en un mundo así de imbécil integral y en circunstancias tan surrealistas que... menos mal que NO TENIAN UNA FOTO DEL GENERAL FRANCO ahí colgada, que probablemente quíen cubrió la noticia tampoco lo recuerde y PODRIA HABER PENSADO que es el hermano militar que se quedó en el frente... jajajajajajaa



Ya, que un periodista de hoy tenga información del contexto del que "informa" y base cultural suficiente para valorarlo. En alguna galaxia lejana tal vez.


----------



## Kill33r (Domingo a la(s) 3:17 PM)

Primer ministro sueco: "Turquía tiene requisitos que no podemos cumplir para ingresar en la OTAN" 









Sweden says Turkey is asking too much over NATO application


Sweden is confident that Turkey will approve its application to join the NATO military alliance, but cannot fulfil all the conditions Ankara has set for its support, Sweden's prime minister said on Sunday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## bigmaller (Domingo a la(s) 3:18 PM)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> El Pais es un medio controlado por quien ya sabemos. Debe ser dificil para ellos estar todo el dia defendiendo a Ucrania y a los banderistas, haciendo como que los banderistas no quemaban judios por decenas de miles y los restos se los daban de comer a los perros.
> Yo como no soy judio no tengo ese dilema moral, es algo que tendran que arreglar entre ellos.



Todos tienen una hipoteca.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 3:20 PM)

Sobre el ataque en la refinería de petróleo de Merefa, en la región de Kharkiv

Las tropas rusas atacaron ayer una instalación de la refinería de petróleo de Merefa, al suroeste de Kharkiv, con un sistema de misiles tierra-aire S-300.

El impacto del misil destruyó uno de los complejos de la refinería junto con el combustible. Según los medios de comunicación ucranianos, se suspendió el funcionamiento de la planta, con un muerto y un herido.

A pesar del golpe preciso, la eficacia del golpe en la refinería es cuestionable. Según nuestros datos, prácticamente no había combustible en los almacenes de Merefa. Una guardia local del Servicio Estatal de Emergencias fue suficiente para extinguir el incendio.

Desde el verano, tras varios ataques a importantes instalaciones petrolíferas, la parte ucraniana ha evitado almacenar combustible y lubricantes en un solo lugar. Tras llegar a las refinerías, todo el combustible se descarga en petroleros, camiones cisterna y se distribuye a las gasolineras.

La exhibición pública de la "grave" destrucción está diseñada para engañar a los dirigentes rusos. Tales tácticas ayudan a alejar las refinerías y las infraestructuras energéticas de los ataques repetidos.

Y está dando sus frutos: algunas ciudades y pueblos de la región de Járkov ya han suspendido los cortes de electricidad programados, al cesar la derrota del sistema energético.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 3:24 PM)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320821
> 
> 
> Algún confloreo que controle el tema puede identificar lo que hay colgado en esa pared, es para rularlo por el internete.
> ...



Nazis, nazificando las fiestas....el nazi Bandera, símbolos del Sector derecho y más....alguien lo puso hoy...si lo encuentro todo por telegram ya te mencionaré


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 3:25 PM)

Sobre la producción de munición de tipo soviético en Rumanía

El conflicto de Ucrania ha demostrado el alto papel de la guerra de contrabatería clásica en la línea de contacto. Sin embargo, la escala de consumo de munición en el frente ya ha superado con creces la norma.

Los proyectiles para los modernos sistemas de artillería suministrados por los países de la OTAN son consumidos por las AFU en un par de días, mientras que las reservas de munición para los cañones de tipo soviético hace tiempo que se agotaron.

En el contexto del prolongado conflicto en Ucrania y la posible escalada de las hostilidades locales hacia una guerra a gran escala, los gobiernos europeos han empezado a buscar vías alternativas para abastecer a las AFU y reponer sus depósitos de armas.

¿Qué está haciendo la OTAN para solucionar este problema?

Desde el verano pasado, grandes empresas de defensa de Alemania y Francia, apoyadas por sus gobiernos, comenzaron a invertir en el complejo militar-industrial de los países de Europa del Este con la perspectiva de lanzar la producción de la munición necesaria para los modelos de armas tanto de la OTAN como soviéticos.

Eslovaquia ya ha creado una instalación avanzada de reparación y reacondicionamiento de sistemas de artillería y cohetes de alta tecnología de fabricación europea.

También se financia a los talleres industriales del complejo militar-industrial búlgaro especializados en sistemas de armamento soviéticos. Y la República Checa ha organizado la reparación de tanques T-72, un lote de los cuales ya ha sido entregado a Ucrania.

¿Y Rumanía?

Según The Wall Street Journal, una empresa de defensa alemana no identificada ha realizado una fuerte inversión en la modernización de algunas fábricas rumanas para producir munición diversa, incluidos calibres de 122 y 152 milímetros.

El inversor más probable es el holding franco-alemán KNDS (KMW+Nexter Defense Systems), cuyo dinero se utilizó para establecer unas instalaciones de reparación en Michalovce (Eslovaquia). No se ha revelado dónde se reconstruirán los talleres de las instalaciones del complejo militar-industrial a expensas del gobierno alemán.

Pero Rumanía ya cuenta con plantas pertenecientes a la empresa estatal ROMARM, que durante la época soviética producía los tipos de proyectiles y piezas de artillería necesarios, como por ejemplo los talleres industriales del arsenal de Resita.

También hay fábricas de armamento rumanas en Plopeni, Babeni, Dragomiresti, que han vuelto a funcionar para producir munición de tipo OTAN. Al mismo tiempo, en el emplazamiento de Babeni es bastante realista producir proyectiles soviéticos, ya que los rumanos disponen del equipo necesario para ello.

Perspectivas

La diversificación de la base de producción es una solución bastante lógica en el contexto de la prolongación del conflicto y la enorme necesidad de proyectiles de gran calibre debido a la transición de las operaciones de combate a la fase de guerra activa de contrabatería.

Para los países europeos, esto aliviará la capacidad de su complejo militar-industrial y, a largo plazo, les permitirá abastecer no sólo al ejército ucraniano, sino también reponer sus propios arsenales, considerablemente vacíos debido a la ayuda a las AFU.

Esto diferenciará claramente las esferas de actividad entre Europa Occidental y Oriental: el capital y las industrias de alta tecnología se concentrarán en países como Francia, Alemania, Austria, España, Bélgica y los Países Bajos, mientras que en los Estados del antiguo Pacto de Varsovia se concentrarán la producción masiva de proyectiles, las bases de reparación y los puntos de apoyo logístico.

La favorable situación geográfica de Rumanía, su acceso al Mar Negro y la existencia de una desarrollada infraestructura ferroviaria la han convertido en uno de los mayores nudos de transporte desde el inicio del EWS.

Y la reanudación de la producción de sistemas soviéticos permitirá cargar el sector militar-industrial, crear más puestos de trabajo y obtener importantes inyecciones financieras de los países occidentales.

Sí, llevará tiempo, pero dada la prolongada naturaleza de las hostilidades, tienen tiempo. A largo plazo, si se aplica con éxito, la Alianza del Atlántico Norte resolverá uno de los problemas más importantes de escasez de municiones en el frente.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 3:28 PM)

Dirección norte de Ucrania
Situación a las 15.00 horas del 8 de enero de 2023

El mando ucraniano ha impuesto una restricción al personal militar de permiso en la línea de contacto. Los miembros de las AFU no pueden salir más de cinco días.

En dirección a Bielorrusia, las AFU utilizan la constelación de satélites de la OTAN para vigilar la situación en el campo de entrenamiento de Repishche y en la base 263 de reparación, almacenamiento y eliminación de equipos de comunicaciones del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Bielorrusia en Osipovichi, así como en las zonas fronterizas de Povye, Zhuravka y Krasnoe.

En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están explorando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en las regiones fronterizas con Ucrania, a la espera de una ofensiva de las tropas rusas en el noreste del país.

A lo largo de la frontera con la región de Belgorod, los cálculos de UAV en Staritsa utilizan drones de diversos tipos, como Leleka-100, Furia y dirigibles, para descubrir la ubicación de soldados y apuntar a la artillería.

▪ Además, el equipo de reconocimiento de las Fuerzas Especiales Alfa está buscando FIG rusos en los alrededores de Zelenoye y miembros de la 5ª Brigada de la Guardia Nacional Ucraniana están instalando campos de minas adicionales en Odnorobivka.

▪ También han llegado a la zona de Basovo miembros del Ministerio del Interior y del Ministerio de Defensa. Unidades de la 3ª compañía del 2º Batallón de la 3ª Brigada de Tanques de las AFU están equipando reductos en Rublenoye.

En la región de Sumy, los equipos de reconocimiento de la Unidad 5 de la Guardia Fronteriza de Sumy organizaron una búsqueda de saboteadores rusos cerca de Bolshaya Pisarevka.

En la región de Chernihiv, DRG ucranianos móviles en dos vehículos Land Rover e Isuzu con UAV Matrice 300 realizan reconocimientos de los territorios fronterizos con Bielorrusia.

▪ Continúa la movilización forzosa de ciudadanos en la región. Algunos ciudadanos intentan evitar ser enviados a batallones de infantería alistándose como voluntarios en las unidades logísticas.

La 58ª brigada de infantería mecanizada y la 93ª brigada mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están siendo reequipadas en el 242º Campo de Armas Combinadas. Lo más probable es que el personal sea reasignado a la dirección de Soledar tras un breve periodo de armonización.

▪ También en el centro de formación 169 de Desna se organiza la formación de los ciudadanos movilizados. El periodo de formación es de un mes. Tras la formación, el grupo recién llegado será enviado a la región de Sumy.

En la región de Kiev, el 20 de enero se celebrará un amplio ejercicio de entrenamiento de la agrupación de fuerzas y defensa de Kiev, en el que participará personal de la Brigada 120 del Teoro-Defensa y de los organismos de seguridad de Ucrania.

▪ Un camión cisterna de 61 toneladas para combustible diésel fue entregado desde Polonia a la estación de Svyatoshyno, en Kiev, para cubrir las necesidades del 229º centro logístico integrado.

Ha comenzado la formación de un batallón logístico en la región Volodarsk-Volynskyi de Zhytomyr.

▪ La entrega de combustible, armas y municiones a la zona de guerra continúa a lo largo de la línea ferroviaria en la región de Zhytomyr. Dos vagones con 55 toneladas de carga militar han llegado al depósito de municiones de artillería 1322.

▪ Además, está previsto trasladar al polígono de tiro de Perlyavka a ciudadanos de Odessa movilizados a la fuerza para suplir las bajas de las unidades de las tropas aerotransportadas de asalto ucranianas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (Domingo a la(s) 3:29 PM)

El clapham esta decepcionado de que a estas alturas , en pleno siglo XXI hayan burbujos con prejuicios y le duele leer comentarios racistas , xenofobos , antisemitas , misogenos , homofobos ... una pausa porque el clapham ( a veces ) se emociona ... ya esta
Criticar al Elensky porque es judio es una canallada , oiga ...y un insulto a Einstein , Freud , Oppenheimer , Edward Salk , Karl Marx , Norman Mailer , Frida Kahlo , Modigliani , Leon Trotsky , Spinoza , Woody Allen , Spielberg , Kubrick ( clave en la mision Apolo XXI ) 
Pink , Indiana Jones ...sorry , Harrison Ford , Paul Newman , Bob Dylan , Barbara Streisand , Billy Joel , Calvin Klein , Levi Strauss ... , Baruch Blumberg ..Jesucristo y ...el clapham . 
Y ahora el clapham seguira leyendo la biografia Valeriano Weyler , genocida que asesino a 200 mil campesinos cubanos en la Guerra de la Independencia quien , por cierto era espanol . Tan espanol como Lorca , Velazquez, Goya , Fernando Alonso , Dr Maranon , El Cid , Rafa Nadal , Gaudi , Cervantes , Picasso , Emilio Herrera y ...Esperanza Aguirre , entre otros .


----------



## rudeboy (Domingo a la(s) 3:30 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Lo único que están haciendo los rusos es perder cada día terreno, tanques, armas y miles de hombres frente a un enemigo mucho inferior en número, pero no en moral ni en honor.
> 
> Eso es Rusia, un imperio del mal totalitario, que recluta a la fuerza a cientos de miles de hombres para enviarlos a una picadora de carne, obligados por el tirano genocida Putin, que vive en la más absoluta opulencia mientras cada día mueren miles de sus hombres en el campo de batalla frente a los bravos ucranianos.



hombre teniendo en cuenta que según ACNUR hay 2 millones de refugiados ucranianos en Rusia y solo han dejado pasar por la frontera a menores de 18 y mayores de 60 de ambos sexos y mujeres de todas las edades, ya puedes echar cuentas de los millones de ucranianos que están obligados a combatir del lado que no quieren.
Menos mal que Ucrania es un país libre y democrático!


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 3:30 PM)

Dirección Soledar
Situación a las 14.00 horas del 8 de enero de 2023

Continúan los combates encarnizados en los alrededores de Bakhmut y Soledar. Las tropas rusas están atravesando las defensas de las AFU, obligándolas a desplazar más refuerzos para mantener los asentamientos.

En la zona de Soledar, unidades de asalto de la PMC de Wagner avanzan en la zona de la Mina de Sal 1-3 sobre las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Artemsol, en la intersección de las calles Chkalova y Karpinskogo.

▪ En la periferia noreste de Soledar, las unidades de asalto avanzaron hacia Yurchina Gora, tomando el control del tramo de carretera hasta Blagodatnoye.

▪ La situación en Soledar roza lo crítico para las formaciones ucranianas: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han roto la primera y la segunda línea defensiva, mientras que las filas de combate de la tercera están amenazadas. Las fuerzas de los 128 Ogshbir huyeron de las líneas, mientras que los miembros ideológicamente avanzados de las AFU resisten.

▪ Unidades del 99º batallón de la 61ª Brigada del Ejército han perdido el control de tres puestos de observación y parte de las fuerzas de la 61ª Brigada se han retirado de la zona de combate para compensar sus pérdidas. El 6 de enero, dos pelotones adicionales se desplegaron en las inmediaciones.

A pesar de los importantes éxitos logrados en Soledar, es prematuro hablar de control total del asentamiento. Por el momento, no hay pruebas de una retirada de las AFU de Soledar.

Al noreste de Bajmut, los efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa han desalojado a las unidades combinadas de la 60ª Brigada del Ejército y la 17ª Brigada del Ejército de la localidad de Podgorodne, abriendo el camino para rodear la guarnición de Bajmut desde el norte, y han alcanzado la Montaña Roja.

En las afueras del este y sureste de Bakhmut, avanzan hacia la planta de basura desde el norte de la calle Fyodor Maksimenko hacia el sur, con prácticamente toda la calle bajo el control de los wagnerianos.

▪ Además, se ha completado el barrido de la fábrica de yeso de la calle Patrice Lumumba y se ha ampliado el control sobre la calle Reserva Trudovykh. Las AFU utilizan activamente las comunicaciones clandestinas para disuadir la ofensiva.

Al sur y suroeste de Artemivsk, continúa el asalto a los bastiones ucranianos de Opytne y Klescheevka, cuya liberación permitirá rodear completamente Bajmut y tomar bajo control de fuego las comunicaciones desde Konstantinovka y Chasov Yar.

Para disuadir la ofensiva, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas desplegaron 50 hombres de reserva de la 60ª Brigada, dos grupos acorazados del 3er batallón de la 28ª Brigada Mecanizada, así como una compañía del 32º Regimiento de la Guardia Nacional y las Fuerzas Especiales Karpaty de las FDS.

▪ Para compensar las pérdidas de los regimientos de los ejércitos 24, 30 60, 61 y 63 de las AFU, a partir del 20 de enero se desplegarán desde la región de Chernihiv hasta cuatro mil hombres con vehículos blindados. Lo más probable es que se trate de unidades de la 58ª Brigada y la 93ª Brigada, que actualmente se encuentran en el campo de entrenamiento de Goncharivske para reclutamiento suplementario.

▪ Además, artilleros y tanquistas de la 60ª Brigada y la 17ª Brigada, así como aviones de aviación táctica de Mirgorod (cinco Su-25 y dos Mig-29) disparan indiscriminadamente contra las zonas ofensivas de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Soledar, Bajmut, Kurdyumovka, Andreevka, Podgorodne y en los accesos a Krasna Gora.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Domingo a la(s) 3:31 PM)

kelden dijo:


> Los cristianos de todo pelaje somos los mas carniceros que han existido sobre la faz de la tierra. En el haber de nuestras hazañas, a lo largo y ancho de 2000 años, hay millones y millones y millones de muertos. Pol Pot, por ejemplo, no fue más que un aprendiz fugaz.



QUE TONTO ERES
El islam desde el año 622 llama a matar al infiel y desde 2001 ha matado mas de 50.000 civiles, donde gobierna el islam solo hay muerte, caos y destrucción y dictaduras
riete de tu ignorancia, izmierdoso
al ignore, zerote


----------



## tomasjos (Domingo a la(s) 3:32 PM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Artículo más extenso sobre los Leopards....si es que van a ir a Ucraina sí o sí.....o los envían o los ukras no pueden intentar reconquistar lo que van a ir perdiendo. Que no depende sólo de tanques pero es algo. De paso USA activa su economía vendiendo armas a todos los europeos.
> 
> *Dónde y en qué cantidad Ucrania puede obtener tanques Leopard 2*
> Hoy, 12:57
> ...



Son casi 2000 carros. Todos operativos y con la logística y el personal y mando adecuados son una fuerza a tener en cuenta. Otra cosa es que eso dejaría Europa inerme


----------



## Impresionante (Domingo a la(s) 3:33 PM)




----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 3:35 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta decepcionado de que a estas alturas , en pleno siglo XXI hayan burbujos con prejuicios y le duele leer comentarios racistas , xenofobos , antisemitas , misogenos , homofobos ... una pausa porque el clapham ( a veces ) se emociona ... ya esta
> Criticar al Elensky porque es judio es una canallada , oiga ...y un insulto a Einstein , Freud , Oppenheimer , Edward Salk , Karl Marx , Norman Mailer , Frida Kahlo , Modigliani , Leon Trotsky , Spinoza , Woody Allen , Spielberg , Kubrick ( clave en la mision Apolo XXI )
> Pink , Indiana Jones ...sorry , Harrison Ford , Paul Newman , Bob Dylan , Barbara Streisand , Billy Joel , Calvin Klein , Levi Strauss ... , Baruch Blumberg ..Jesucristo y ...el clapham .
> Y ahora el clapham seguira leyendo la biografia Valeriano Weyler , genocida que asesino a 200 mil campesinos cubanos en la Guerra de la Independencia quien , por cierto era espanol . Tan espanol como Lorca , Velazquez, Goya , Fernando Alonso , Dr Maranon , El Cid , Rafa Nadal , Gaudi , Cervantes , Picasso , Emilio Herrera y ...Esperanza Aguirre , entre otros .



_Se olvida mencionar a Groucho Marx y sus hermanos. Y a Lubitsch. Y a Mahler. Y y y..._


----------



## Impresionante (Domingo a la(s) 3:36 PM)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 3:36 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre el ataque en la refinería de petróleo de Merefa, en la región de Kharkiv
> 
> Las tropas rusas atacaron ayer una instalación de la refinería de petróleo de Merefa, al suroeste de Kharkiv, con un sistema de misiles tierra-aire S-300.
> 
> ...



No , a ver, el problema no es no hubiera combustible en las instalaciones, el problema es que no lo habrá jamás.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (Domingo a la(s) 3:37 PM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Tambien los hay mas rojos que el culo de un mandril...



Apoyando a Ucrania puede, pero mutilando nunca.
La superioridad de las *élites*, de la raza o de la nación es compatible con cualquier aberración. Una Humanidad compuesta de hermanos en igualdad material, de deberes y de derechos es incompatible con esas prácticas.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 3:40 PM)

El ejército ruso frustra un contraataque de las AFU cerca de Donetsk y destruye fuerzas enemigas en los distritos de Kupyansk, Krasno-Lymanskyy y Yuzhno-Donetskyy, informa el Ministerio de Defensa.

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, nuestras tropas infligieron fuego a concentraciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en las zonas de Novoselovskoye LNR y Sinkovka, región de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos más de 30 combatientes insurgentes, 1 BMP, 1 APC y 2 vehículos. Se destruyeron dos ERG enemigos en las zonas de Kotlyarovka (oblast de Kharkiv) y Novoselovskoye (LNR).
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limanskoe, el Ejército ruso asestó golpes a 2 grupos de asalto de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las zonas de Chervonaya Dibrova LNR y Serebryanka DNR, así como a acumulaciones de hombres y equipos enemigos en las zonas de Makeyevka y Stelmakhovka LNR. Fueron destruidos más de 50 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 3 BMP, 1 camioneta y 1 vehículo. Los grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron destruidos en los distritos de Artemivka y Serebryanka.
▪ En dirección a Donetsk, nuestra artillería frustró un intento del enemigo con hasta una compañía de la 54ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU de contraatacar las posiciones rusas en dirección al asentamiento Spornoye de la DNR. Destruyeron 70 combatientes, 2 vehículos blindados y 1 camioneta.
▪ En la dirección sur de Donetsk, cerca de las aldeas de Novomikhailovka, Vladimirovka, Pavlovka y Neskuchnoye, la DNR reprimió acciones del DRG de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Más de 40 combatientes ucranianos, 1 APC y 3 vehículos fueron destruidos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24367









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (Domingo a la(s) 3:40 PM)

Si es cierto y es raro que Ucrania no lo haya desmentido (cuando desmiente en muchas ocasiones incluso cosas que son ciertas) sería un duro golpe.


*Rusia dice haber matado a más de 600 soldados ucranianos en Kramatorsk*
El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha asegurado este domingo que había matado a más de 600 militares ucranianos en *un ataque masivo con cohetes contra edificios en el este de Ucrania que albergan temporalmente a las fuerzas ucranianas*. Reuters, que recoge esta información, no ha podido verificarla por sus medios.
Las autoridades locales de Ucrania informaron que Kramatorsk fue alcanzada por siete cohetes durante la noche. El sábado, los periodistas de AFP presentes en Kramatorsk escucharon al menos cuatro explosiones antes de la medianoche.


*Ucrania no ha confirmado hasta ahora el ataque ruso en Kramatorsk*
Ningún organismo o dirigente de Ucrania ha confirmado hasta este momento el ataque ruso que habría matado a a 600 de sus hombres en Kramatorsk. *El comunicado del ministerio ruso de Defensa presenta el bombardeo como el producto de un trabajo de inteligencia.*
Moscú afirma que más de 700 soldados ucranianos habían sido alojados en un albergue y más de 600 en otro. De confirmarse el saldo de 600 víctimas mortales,* sería la mayor pérdida de tropas ucranianas en una acción bélica desde que Rusia invadió el país* el 24 de febrero del año pasado.


----------



## tomasjos (Domingo a la(s) 3:41 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> Más de la misma "capitana"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que asco dan, oigan. Si parecen travelos con todo ese barro en la cara y esos vestidos. 

Cuando comprenderán las tías que están buenas sin maquillaje y con vaqueros y camiseta o una blusa.
Con maquillaje y esa ropa son mucho menos atractivas porque no sugieren nada


----------



## alfonbass (Domingo a la(s) 3:41 PM)

kelden dijo:


> Los cristianos de todo pelaje somos los mas carniceros que han existido sobre la faz de la tierra. En el haber de nuestras hazañas, a lo largo y ancho de 2000 años, hay millones y millones y millones de muertos. Pol Pot, por ejemplo, no fue más que un aprendiz fugaz.



Más "cuñado" que tú es imposible que exista nadie....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Domingo a la(s) 3:41 PM)

hablamos de bajas visualmente confirmadas, 5:15 para el dia 7 5:31 para el dia 5, si hay chismes ucranianos destrozados que no aparecen en la lista seria muy facil tumbar la lista de oryx trayendolas como evidencia. Es una cuenta vieja que lleva monitarizando las bajas de un porron de conflictos en el mundo. No tiene porque dudarse de que tratan de hacer su trabajo objetivamente.

A ver yo entiendo que la realidad una vez te desenchufas del retrete del alexey grumov pueda parecerte, desconcertante. Es como cuando Neo deja atras la agradable matrix y despierta en una asquerosa plantacion entre fluidos de muertos. Se fuerte.



Pato Sentado dijo:


> Y Ucrania no ha perdido ni un carretilla no?


----------



## tomasjos (Domingo a la(s) 3:42 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Si es cierto y es raro que Ucrania no lo haya desmentido (cuando desmiente en muchas ocasiones incluso cosas que son ciertas) sería un duro golpe.
> 
> 
> *Rusia dice haber matado a más de 600 soldados ucranianos en Kramatorsk*
> ...



Si es cierto demostraría que los rusos están luchando con una mano atada a la espalda


----------



## _LoKy_ (Domingo a la(s) 3:45 PM)

‼Rusia e Irán planean la producción conjunta de "Shaheds", - jefe del Consejo Nacional de Seguridad y Defensa de Ucrania

▪Nazi A. Danilov asegura que inteligencia conoce que Moscú y Teherán han llegado a un acuerdo sobre la producción de tales drones en la Federación Rusa. Supuestamente, una de las ciudades donde se van a producir será Togliatti.
▪ "Cuando comenzamos a derribar drones iraníes, prestamos atención a ciertas empresas que no deberían suministrar estos componentes a Irán. Pero después de que se hizo público, no creo que estas empresas continúen haciendo esto. Entonces de por qué ensamblarán sus drones es una gran pregunta", dijo Danilov.
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 3:45 PM)

Secuelas de un ataque de represalia contra instalaciones de las AFU en Kramatorsk
❗ En el boletín del Ministerio de Defensa figuran precisamente estas instalaciones: dormitorios 28 y 47.
❗ Los lugareños confirman que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas tenían allí su base.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 3:47 PM)




----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 3:48 PM)

El enemigo ha golpeado Donetsk: el territorio de una planta de laminado de metal está en llamas.
Los fascistas ucranianos han dañado una estación de distribución de gas en el norte de la capital de la DNR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 3:50 PM)

La inteligencia ucraniana espera nuevos ataques contra infraestructuras hoy o mañana

Así lo informó un representante de la Dirección Principal de Inteligencia, Skibitskyy. En su opinión, podría producirse un nuevo ataque masiva en frío. El portavoz también señaló que el ejército ruso podría lanzar una nueva ofensiva en la región de Zaporizhzhya.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (Domingo a la(s) 3:51 PM)

Nico dijo:


> Poe si alguien no ha visto esta peli. Excelente:



¿Cómo se pueden ver películas como esta de la cinematografia rusa contemporánea?


----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 3:55 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre la producción de munición de tipo soviético en Rumanía
> 
> El conflicto de Ucrania ha demostrado el alto papel de la guerra de contrabatería clásica en la línea de contacto. Sin embargo, la escala de consumo de munición en el frente ya ha superado con creces la norma.
> 
> ...



Los de Rybar siempre están llorando.
Son el nuevo Strelkov.

Que si los misiles no hacen nada, que los ucranianos preparan tropecientas ofensivas, que se han reunido Hulk y Capitán america y Rusia no hace nada...joder, son muy cansinos, yo ya no les leo en telegram.


----------



## El_Suave (Domingo a la(s) 3:57 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Y tú no te has preguntado por qué cuando mueren cientos de ucranianos de una tacada no sale en la prensa mientras que cuando, por rara ocasión, ocurre lo mismo con rusos está en todos los medios hasta la saciedad? Venganza dice, cuando está pasando todos los días.



Lo de la prensa llega a ser cómico:

Titular día 3 de enero, 600 rusos muertos en el ataque ucraniano de fin de año.

Titular día 4 de enero, aumentan hasta 89 los rusos muertos en el ataque de fin de año.

Coño, si pasan de 600 a 89 no aumentan, será más bien que se reduce el número de muertos. 

Sí, ya sabemos que tenéis prohibido asociar cualquier mensaje positivo, o cualquier expresión que pueda ser interpretada positivamente, con Rusia. Pero luego no queráis vendernos que sois prensa libre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Domingo a la(s) 4:01 PM)

peliculas rusas son mayormente porno depravado, incluso ilegal como material pedofilo; son los segundos productores mundiales de este tipo de material

hey! tu has preguntado sobre cinematografia rusa, no yo!



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Cómo se pueden ver películas como esta de la cinematografia rusa contemporánea?


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 4:03 PM)

cc120689 dijo:


> El problema está cuando dices somos, yo no he matado a nadie, porque mi tatarabuelo matara a no sé quién no me tiene por qué parecer a mi bien que ahora alguien mate a un cristiano por ahí..



Y menos lo que se hiciera siglos antes. El cristianismo tiene una historia negra, cierto. Pero no olvidemos que hay religiones que aparecieron directamente comandadas por un guerrero conquistador (Mahoma). U otras que hunden sus raíces esencialmente en el nacionalismo más pertinaz, con todo lo que eso conlleva (judaismo). Al menos los cristianos nacieron como oprimidos y, muy importante, poniendo la otra mejilla. Algo de poso habrá dejado eso en el fondo, por más veces que se hayan perdido las formas.


----------



## El_Suave (Domingo a la(s) 4:03 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Europa se ha autodestruido varias veces desde finales del XVIII. Y pongo esa fecha porque lo que había antes eran básicamente señoríos feudales o sus herederos sin cohesión ninguna, salvo por el oeste del continente. Quizás toca ya otra vez. Lo que sea lo veremos muy pronto.



Lo del oeste del continente es más cierto de lo que parece. Estados Unidos es Europa deslocalizada.

Es Europa deslocalizada, y a día de hoy está ya tomando abiertamente el mando sobre las viejas potencias europeas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 4:03 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Lo de la prensa llega a ser cómico:
> 
> Titular día 3 de enero, 600 rusos muertos en el ataque ucraniano de fin de año.
> 
> ...



Otro que no se entera. No te metas en otra conversación si no sabes de qué estamos hablando.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 4:05 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los de Rybar siempre están llorando.
> Son el nuevo Strelkov.
> 
> Que si los misiles no hacen nada, que los ucranianos preparan tropecientas ofensivas, que se han reunido Hulk y Capitán america y Rusia no hace nada...joder, son muy cansinos, yo ya no les leo en telegram.



_Lo se. Pero aportan información._


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Domingo a la(s) 4:06 PM)

putin que no tiene COJONES para salir de su bunker, balancea la ecuacion enviando cientos de miles de rusos en modo maximo riesgo para que sean triturados para conquistar una tierra que está demasiado ACOJONADO para pisar jamas.



Exmortis dijo:


> Lo único que están haciendo los rusos es perder cada día terreno, tanques, armas y miles de hombres frente a un enemigo mucho inferior en número, pero no en moral ni en honor.
> 
> Eso es Rusia, un imperio del mal totalitario, que recluta a la fuerza a cientos de miles de hombres para enviarlos a una picadora de carne, obligados por el tirano genocida Putin, que vive en la más absoluta opulencia mientras cada día mueren miles de sus hombres en el campo de batalla frente a los bravos ucranianos.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmaller (Domingo a la(s) 4:07 PM)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> peliculas rusas son mayormente porno depravado, incluso ilegal como material pedofilo; son los segundos productores mundiales de este tipo de material



Quien es el primero?


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 4:07 PM)

Menuda foto, distopía total. No, no es una peli de ciencia ficción, aunque lo parece:




Esta es la mina y el pueblo (más bien caserío) que está a punto de engullir:









51°03'32.4"N 6°25'37.2"E · Lützerath, 41812 Erkelenz, Deutschland


Lützerath, 41812 Erkelenz, Deutschland




goo.gl


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 4:07 PM)

Antiguos fusiles automáticos belgas FN FAL PARA avistados cerca de Bakhmut









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Nico (Domingo a la(s) 4:09 PM)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Cómo se pueden ver películas como esta de la cinematografia rusa contemporánea?




Creo que alguien puso un link.


----------



## otroyomismo (Domingo a la(s) 4:10 PM)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Cómo se pueden ver películas como esta de la cinematografia rusa contemporánea?



titulo de la pelicula?

pasad el enlace de youtube por chrome y leed los comentarios traducidos. Una pasada


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 4:13 PM)

"Actor" Smolyaninov está al teléfono.

"Quiero luchar por Ucrania.
Me importa una mierda lo que quede de Rusia, aunque sea una región y el resto se convierta en ceniza radiactiva".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (Domingo a la(s) 4:14 PM)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que alguien puso un link.



El que puso @dabuti no era de este film sino de una serie!?


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 4:15 PM)

Estado actual de Krasny Liman tras varias batallas y bombardeos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 4:17 PM)

Karma bueno dijo:


> *Anomaly 6: Tecnología de espionaje británica impulsando la Guerra en Ucrania y poniendo en peligro a la población civil*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo he dicho en otro post. Leéros La era del capitalismo de vigilancia. Vais a flipar.


----------



## El Veraz (Domingo a la(s) 4:18 PM)

Los panchitos y restos de progenoZidas rusonazis babeando con que Europa se moriria de frio.... Toma una buena dosis de karma:


----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 4:20 PM)

Harman dijo:


> _Lo se. Pero aportan información._



Sí.
Cuando aportan información son cojonudos, como otros tantos canales.
El problema es cuando aportan opinión, que la cagan.

Ahora acaban de parir otro post, dudando de los muertos ucranianos en Kramatorsk.
En base a las fotos que los propios ucranianos han enviado....son unos llorones, no me extraña que el Kremlin los tuviera bajo lupa hace meses.


----------



## clapham5 (Domingo a la(s) 4:21 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Los rusos están llevando a cabo una guerra tipo Vietnam, vigilan escrupulosamente los niveles de escalada, es un pacto tácito con los Bastardos para que la cosa no se les vaya de las manos. En Vietnam la fuerza aerea china jamás intervino sobre el norte, a pesar de lo cerca que los ataques aereos se realizaban cerca de su territorio, eso si, dejaba que los MiGs vietnamitas se refugiasen en su espacio aereo cuando interceptaban a los bombarderos yanquis. De la misma manera los Bastardos se cuidaban muy mucho de perseguirlos sobre territorio chino.



El camarada @ZHU DE ha dado en el clavo y confirma lo que el clapham lleva meses diciendo : Huele a Molotov - Ribbentrop
El clapham , que es ISTJ-T llega a conclusiones basadas en datos y hechos . Y los datos ( y hechos ) indican que Rusia no considera a Occidente como enemigo . El clapham no se fija en lo que " dice " Rusia , sino en lo que " hace " Rusia ...
Hoy , por ejemplo , Rusia elimino a cientos de militares ukros en Kramatorsk en un ataque de represalia . Really ?
Se estan meando en tu face . Necesita Rusia un motivo para tomar " represalias " contra Ucrania ? El clapham pensaba , ( oh iluso de lui ) que estar atacando territorio ruso y asesinando a ciudadanos rusos EN territorio ruso era mas que suficiente ...
Pero no . Los ukros se pasean por territorio ruso ( Kerson , Zaporiye , Donetsk y Lugansk son territorios de la FR ) como Pedro por su casa
Es eso normal ? Si Rusia pudo eliminar " esa " concentracion de soldados por que no elimina " otras " ?
O es que Rusia no tiene espias , satelites , drones ...para ubicar al enemigo ?
Occidente juega a ganar y Rusia juega a no perder . Cual es el proposito de esta guerra ?
El clapham sospecha que a EE UU no le importa Ucrania , la usa como territorio proxy en su guerra militar y economica contra Rusia .
No teme " perder " Ucrania si finalmente Rusia gana porque ...nunca estuvo en sus planes dominar Ucrania . Ucrania es un medio , no un in en si mismo . Alemania , en cambio considera a Ucrania parte de su Lebensraum y le importa ( mucho ) su destino ...
Ya lo dijo el clapham : El verdadero enemigo ( historico ) de Rusia no es EE UU , es Alemania . No lo dice el clapham , lo dicen los hechos
Los 4 paises con los que mas ha luchado Rusia han sido : Suecia ( 10 guerras ) , Turquia ( 12 guerras ) y Polonia ( 10 guerras )
Contra Alemania Rusia ha luchado TRES VECES . Y contra EE UU ? Ninguna .
Las guerras " proxy " no cuentan . Aunque Cuba se enfrento a EE UU en varias guerras " proxy " ( Angola , Congo , Nicaragua , Yemen , Etiopia ) la unica " guerra " directa entre Cuba y EE UU fue Playa Giron , con victoria para el gobierno cubano ...
clapham vuelve al post que te estas llendo off topic  ops sorry...
En resumen . Rusia tiene los medios para ANIKILAR al Estado ucraniano , no en 6 dias , sino en 6 semanas .
No lo hace porque " ESE " no es el objetivo estrategico de Rusia en esta guerra . Como ya dijo el clapham , el objetivo estrategico principal de Rusia es la seguridad de Rusia , no la anexion de los territorios " historicos " rusos de Ucrania
Rusia esta en una encrucijada . Si anikila al estado ucraniano debera hacerse cargo de el .
La anexion de la RDA ( 100 km2 ) y 10ma potencia industrial del mundo en su tiempo costo a la RFA 2 trillones ( con T ) de euros ( al cambio )
Cuanto costaria a Rusia la anexion de Ucrania ( estado fallido de 600 mil km2 ) ? Una burrada ...
El clapham sospecha que esta guerra es una negociacion entre Alemania y Rusia para repartirse Ucrania ...
El problema es que Rusia quiere Kiev u Odesa y Alemania ha contestado " Nur über meine Leiche " asi que en esas estamos
La guerra se terminara cuando Alemania entre en razon .


----------



## delhierro (Domingo a la(s) 4:22 PM)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Cómo se pueden ver películas como esta de la cinematografia rusa contemporánea?



Esa es la "Batalla por Sebastopol". Yo no la he visto aún, la estuve buscando y me sorprendio... en filmin esta doblada al español. Gratis en español en la mula o torrent tambien circula.


----------



## coscorron (Domingo a la(s) 4:22 PM)

Octubrista dijo:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Fl5ZBUEX0AEI8SC?format=jpg&name=900x900
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa no es capitana del ejercito ni de coña... Es una prostituta que esta muy buena pero bastante vulgar ...


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 4:23 PM)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El que puso @dabuti no era de este film sino de una serie!?




_Aquí la tienes doblada al castellano_









La Batalla por Sebastopol -> Leer Descripción


El inicio de la guerra destruye el mundo de la joven estudiante Lyudmila Pavlichenko, obligándola a alistarse en el ejército en 1941. Pronto los superiores de Pavlichenko, se dan cuenta de que es ...




odysee.com


----------



## Icibatreuh (Domingo a la(s) 4:24 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Si es cierto y *es raro que Ucrania no lo haya desmentido* (cuando desmiente en muchas ocasiones incluso cosas que son ciertas) sería un duro golpe.
> 
> 
> *Rusia dice haber matado a más de 600 soldados ucranianos en Kramatorsk*
> ...




Las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania ya lo han desmentido.

Pero en estos temas es como querer que el Pavo confirme el menú de Navidad, jurará y perjurará que hay pescado.

Los rusos deberían presentar alguna imagen









У ЗСУ спростували заяву РФ про “помсту” за Макіївку ударом по Краматорську


Речник Східного угруповання військ ЗСУ Сергій Череватий спростував заяву російського Міноборони про те, що ракетний удар по Краматорську в ніч на 8 січня нібито був помстою за удар Сил оборони по Макіївці в новорічну ніч.




www.pravda.com.ua






*Las Fuerzas Armadas negaron la declaración de la Federación Rusa sobre la "venganza" de Makiivka con un ataque a Kramatorsk*
KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO — DOMINGO 8 DE ENERO DE 2023 A LAS 17:08




2867







CONSECUENCIAS DEL ATAQUE A KRAMATORSK, FOTO DEL FACEBOOK DE OLEKSANDR HONCHARENKO
Serhii Cherevaty, el portavoz del Grupo Oriental de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, negó la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa ruso de que el ataque con misiles en Kramatorsk en la noche del 8 de enero fue supuestamente una venganza por el ataque de las Fuerzas de Defensa en Makiivka en Vispera de Año Nuevo.
*Fuente* : Cherevaty en un comentario a Suspilno , RIA Novosti con referencia al Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa
*Detalles* : el domingo, el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa calificó el ataque con misiles en Kramatorsk en la noche del 8 de enero como una "operación de venganza" por el ataque a la ubicación del ejército ruso en Makiivka en la víspera de Año Nuevo.
"En respuesta al ataque criminal del régimen de Kiev en los primeros minutos de enero en el punto de despliegue temporal de militares rusos en el asentamiento de Makiivka, el comando del grupo conjunto de tropas rusas implementó una operación de venganza. Durante el último día , la inteligencia rusa ha revelado y confirmado de manera confiable a través de varios canales independientes los puntos de despliegue temporal de militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kramatorsk", dijo el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

Afirman que supuestamente más de 700 militares ucranianos se alojaban en el dormitorio No. 28 y más de 600 en el dormitorio No. 47. Como resultado de un "ataque masivo con misiles" en estas instalaciones, supuestamente murieron más de 600 militares ucranianos.

Al mismo tiempo, Serhiy Cherevaty, el portavoz del Grupo de Fuerzas del Este de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, *enfatizó que la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa no se corresponde con la realidad, porque las tropas rusas no tienen la capacidad de dar golpes de alta precisión.

"Esta información es tan cierta como los datos de que destruyeron todos nuestros HIMARS.*

Anteriormente, el alcalde de Kramatorsk, Oleksandr Honcharenko, informó que los ocupantes rusos bombardearon Kramatorsk en la región de Donetsk con cohetes en la noche del 8 de enero, muchos edificios resultaron dañados y no hubo víctimas entre la población.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 4:24 PM)

kelden dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo tan claro. Sin entrar en sus problemas económicos, que los tienen y gordos, como no hagan pleno al quince en este asunto (derrota estratégica rusa en Ucrania, caida de Putin y ascenso al poder de un títere como Yeltsin que se deje dar por culo todos los días del año) les van a crecer los enanos por todo el mundo. Ni te digo si salen con el rabo entre las piernas de Ucrania, como es lo más probable.
> 
> Todo lo que no sea hacer pasar por debajo de la mesa a los rusos les va a hacer perder prestigio, influencia y poder de intimidación en el resto del mundo.



Y más con la retahíla de guerras fracasadas que lleva USA desde aquello de la Tormenta del Desierto en el 91.


----------



## EGO (Domingo a la(s) 4:27 PM)

tomasjos dijo:


> Si es cierto demostraría que los rusos están luchando con una mano atada a la espalda



Espabila,hombre....los rusos lo han dado todo y estan desfondados.

Ya no hay mas ejercito ruso.Mobikis y material antediluviano es lo que le queda al khan.

Sois tan cretinos y majaderos que ni habeis criticado que Rusia reclute a traves de Wagner asesinos,violadores,narcotraficantes y demas chusma para ir a pegar tiros.Si esto lo hiciera EEUU tendriais 100k hilos abiertos chillando como ratas que el tio Sam recluta gentuza en sus carceles.

Que glorifiqueis a gente que os pegaria una puñalada en el pecho para robaros la cartera solo hace que mostrar lo macacos que sois.


----------



## delhierro (Domingo a la(s) 4:27 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí.
> Cuando aportan información son cojonudos, como otros tantos canales.
> El problema es cuando aportan opinión, que la cagan.
> 
> ...



El problema esta que los propios canales oficiales rusos , no se curran una mierda la propaganda de guerra. Tienen satelites, tienen drones, etc... si das un buen golpe currate que las imagenes circulen. TUS IMAGENES. 

Les compro que la información fuera de Rusia se la pele, pero animar a tu población, demostrarle tus exitos es importante y lo hacen FATAL. Es un punto que deben arreglar, como estan arreglando otros como los drones , mejoras en las defensas, dsipersión de activos etc.. En las guerras hay que mejorar constantemente, para eso vienen bien las criticas.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 4:27 PM)

Hablemos de "colirio".

Este fenómeno, que ha afectado profundamente a nuestras fuerzas armadas (y no sólo a ellas), se ha convertido en los últimos meses en un activo motivo de debate y condena tanto en nuestro canal como entre nuestros colegas. Informes falsos, informes manipulados a todos los niveles, informes sin sentido e impunidad para quienes llevan a cabo estas actividades han sido durante mucho tiempo compañeros constantes de la actualidad.

Por ejemplo, nos hemos acostumbrado al hecho de que el Sr. Konashenkov en sus sesiones informativas ha destruido casi más HIMARS de los que se entregaron a Ucrania, y que los aviones de ataque Su-25 ucranianos ya han derribado 4 veces más de los que tenían. Sin embargo, a veces el deseo de cubrir el propio asiento de la investigación alcanza cotas increíbles. Y ahora, en un intento de reproducir mediáticamente la situación con el ataque de las AFU contra el emplazamiento de nuestros soldados en Makiivka, el Ministerio de Defensa ha lanzado una "operación de represalia", atacando el emplazamiento de los soldados ucranianos en Kramatorsk.

Los ataques con misiles de la noche del 8 de enero alcanzaron las escuelas 28 y 47 de Kramatorsk, donde se encontraban soldados enemigos. Como se desprende de los resultados de la escena, nunca se lograron impactos directos en los edificios: los cohetes impactaron en el suelo cercano o en los garajes vecinos, derribando ventanas y dañando el revestimiento de los colegios.

No nos queda claro quién y por qué razón decidió que 600 soldados ucranianos murieran dentro de una vez, si de hecho el edificio nunca fue alcanzado (incluso las luces permanecieron encendidas). No está claro cómo se informó y a qué nivel decidieron "restregar puntos", pero lo que tenemos aquí. En lugar de una destrucción real del personal enemigo, que habría sido una respuesta decente, se inventó una operación mediática de venganza.

Si alguien quiere tomar represalias por la muerte de soldados rusos, entonces para hacerlo, en primer lugar, es necesario castigar a los responsables de su despliegue masivo en el alcance de los misiles, y en segundo lugar, destruir al enemigo de forma precisa y preventiva, sin cronometrarlo a ningún evento






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## delhierro (Domingo a la(s) 4:28 PM)

EGO dijo:


> Espabila,hombre....los rusos lo han dado todo y estan desfondados.
> 
> Ya no hay mas ejercito ruso.Mobikis y material antediluviano es lo que le queda al khan.
> 
> Sois tan cretinos y majaderos que ni habeis criticado que Rusia reclute a traves de Wagner asesinos,violadores,narcotraficantes y demas chusma para ir a pegar tiros.Si esto lo hiciera EEUU tendriais 100k hilos abiertos chillando como ratas que el tio Sam recluta gentuza en sus carceles.



Los rusos no han metido ni en 15% de lo que pueden meter. Y no han atacado ciertas cosas por temas politicos. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## EGO (Domingo a la(s) 4:34 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Los rusos no han metido ni en 15% de lo que pueden meter. Y no han atacado ciertas cosas por temas politicos. Tiempo al tiempo.



Deja de decir estupideces.

Rusia ha perdido el 70% de sus carros de combate operativos en Ucrania y a la mayoria de su ejercito profesional.

Lo que le queda de calidad esta frente a los paises balticos y en oriente,por si China le da por hacer chinadas.

GAME OVER.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 4:37 PM)

Ceremonia de despedida del corresponsal de guerra Kirill Romanovsky.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Pues ya está. Duerme bien, Kir.​​







Аким Апачев


Музыка войны




t.me



​​


----------



## El_Suave (Domingo a la(s) 4:39 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> El camarada @ZHU DE ha dado en el clavo y confirma lo que el clapham lleva meses diciendo : Huele a Molotov - Ribbentrop
> El clapham , que es ISTJ-T llega a conclusiones basadas en datos y hechos . Y los datos ( y hechos ) indican que Rusia no considera a Occidente como enemigo . El clapham no se fija en lo que " dice " Rusia , sino en lo que " hace " Rusia ...
> Hoy , por ejemplo , Rusia elimino a cientos de militares ukros en Kramatorsk en un ataque de represalia . Really ?
> Se estan meando en tu face . Necesita Rusia un motivo para tomar " represalias " contra Ucrania ? El clapham pensaba , ( oh iluso de lui ) que estar atacando territorio ruso y asesinando a ciudadanos rusos EN territorio ruso era mas que suficiente ...
> ...



.
Básicamente de acuerdo excepto en la anexión de la RDA. Eso es propaganda, exactamente igual que la actual propaganda de guerra.

De que va a costar eso a un país de 80 millones anexarse 16 millones de fuerza de trabajo, que vienen además con su territorio, con sus recursos (que no son 0), con el mismo idioma y cultura común, con sólida formación académica y profesional.

Entonces a una España de 40 millones recibir 10 millones de inmigrantes, que vienen sin territorio alguno, sin recurso alguno, sin compartir idioma, culturas muy diferentes, sin ninguna formación académica ni profesional le debería haber costado un trillón de trillones de euros.

Eso es la propaganda nazi anticomunista que se ha instaurado como discurso oficial en Occidente desde Reagan, Thatcher y JP II.


----------



## rober713 (Domingo a la(s) 4:40 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Esa es la "Batalla por Sebastopol". Yo no la he visto aún, la estuve buscando y me sorprendio... en filmin esta doblada al español. Gratis en español en la mula o torrent tambien circula.



la teneis tambien en Mamason, la pelicula trata la historia de Lyudmila Paulichenko


----------



## Impresionante (Domingo a la(s) 4:42 PM)

La puñetera realidad

Y los japos lo saben bien porque después de Fukushima tuvieron que replantearse todo el tema energético


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 4:42 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> ⚡*Secretario General de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg:*
> 
> _ "Existe una creciente cooperación económica entre Rusia y China. China no ha condenado la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Más bien, apoya la versión rusa de culpar a la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Cada vez que oigo a estos hdlgp burócratas europeos llenándoseles la boca con la palabra "democracia" me entran ganas de retorcer cuellos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 4:46 PM)

El artículo de ayer de la Rice, por si no se ha puesto la fuente. Básicamente de consumo interno, están pidiendo que se incremente el apoyo en material militar a Ucrania. De momento los halcones parece que no abogan por intervenir directamente de forma pública, algo es algo.









Ukraine running out of time former US officials


Condoleezza Rice and Robert Gates think more weapons are the solution to Kievs woes Former US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice and for




www.bignewsnetwork.com


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 4:47 PM)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> * ¿Alguna vez te has encontrado con las bellas Natashas de destrucción masiva rusas? Espero que nunca pase… *
> Hoy les traigo un tema que les levantará el ánimo tras las fiestas navideñas. Como muchos conocerán, *a la OTAN le gusta ponerle nombres agresivos* a las armas rusas (Satanás, Matón, Estragos, entre otros). Pero lo cierto es que en Rusia el armamento se bautiza con nombres mucho más bonitos: *de mujeres, flores, plantas y hasta ríos*.
> 
> Así, la artillería rusa *suele asociarse con las flores*
> ...



Yo pensaba que eso de las Natashas de destruccíón masiva era otra cosa...


----------



## Nico (Domingo a la(s) 4:52 PM)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El que puso @dabuti no era de este film sino de una serie!?




Toma, no digas que no soy bueno...  









Ver Mission «Sky» (2021) Online | Cuevana 3 Peliculas Online


Película "Mission "Sky"" completa del 2021 en español latino, castellano y subtitulada. Descargar gratis "Mission "Sky"". Nebo.




cuevana3.be


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Domingo a la(s) 4:54 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> .
> Básicamente de acuerdo excepto en la anexión de la RDA. Eso es propaganda, exactamente igual que la actual propaganda de guerra.
> 
> De que va a costar eso a un país de 80 millones anexarse 16 millones de fuerza de trabajo, que vienen además con su territorio, con sus recursos (que no son 0), con el mismo idioma y cultura común, con sólida formación académica y profesional.
> ...



Está destinada esa tontería a borregos que de economía saben tanto como de sanidad, 0 patatero. La verdad que ha funcionado bastante bien en occidente esa propaganda.


----------



## Malevich (Domingo a la(s) 4:55 PM)

frangelico dijo:


> O no, que el cambio generacional en la prensa es terrible, ya tienes a analfabetos casi totales en puestos de dirección



Sí y no. Cuando Siria eran totalmente conscientes de que la oposición democrática eran follacabras.


----------



## Cosmopolita (Domingo a la(s) 4:55 PM)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> IMG]https://cdn.prod.www.spiegel.de/images/a6e70891-247a-4a61-8ff8-3f4e5a8a6e39_w948_r1.778_fpx41.34_fpy50.webp[/IMG]Cada día menos popular. Aquí Olaf con un tanque Gepard.



Gepard no es un tanque, sino artillería antiaérea autopropulsada.


Harman dijo:


> Polonia pretende transferir a Ucrania carros de combate alemanes Leopard - Wall Street Journal
> 
> Polonia estudia la petición de Ucrania de trasladar a los Leopard alemanes. Después de que Berlín reciba vehículos de reemplazo de Corea del Sur y Estados Unidos.
> "Polonia entregó más de 240 tanques soviéticos mejorados a Ucrania al comienzo de la guerra. Ahora Polonia está estudiando la petición de Ucrania de regalarle carros de combate alemanes Leopard", declaró el director del Instituto Polaco de Relaciones Internacionales, Slawomir Debski.
> ...



Son T-72 fabricados en Polonia bajo licencia. Su fabricación comenzó en 1981 y tuvo 3 principales variantes: T-72M, T-72M1 i T-72M1D. ¿Más de 240 qué significa? ¿Que sin 241 o 999? Sin el permiso de Berlín creo que se pueden entregar a los Leopard 2 alemanes pero no estoy muy seguro. Luego está de versión PT-91 Twardy (duro en polaco) que una modernización profunda hecha a medianos de los años 90).





Sony Crockett dijo:


> Polonia con este “regalo" se acerca un poco más a su objetivo, recuperar lo que ellos consideran sus territorios históricos y avanzar hacia la “Gran Polonia".
> 
> Cuándo Ucrania colapse aprovecharan el momento histórico y entraran con la excusa de parar a los Rusos y se quedarán con lo que ellos siempre han considerado suyo, no descarto acuerdo bajo mano con los Rusos, los ucranianos van a conocer de verdad lo que es la Realpolitik.
> 
> Se quedarán con todo el oeste Ucraniano y encima quedarán bien diciendo que han parado a los Rusos.



Creo que sinceramente sobreestimas mucho la capacidad y la posibilidad de Polonia en está materia. Entre 1991/1992 hubo una idea de hacer un espacio de libre comercio entre Polonia, Ucrania, Bielorrusia con la posibilidad de incorporar a los Países Bálticos y quizá Rusia pero fue Washington quién se lo impidió a Polonia de entonces.Si ocurría lo Vd. ha descrito, más de un proruso tendrá que cambiar su tono sobre Polonia y tragarse más de una declaración.



Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nico (Domingo a la(s) 4:56 PM)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El que puso @dabuti no era de este film sino de una serie!?




Y te doy otras:









Ver T-34 (2018) Online | Cuevana 3 Peliculas Online


Película "T-34" completa del 2018 en español latino, castellano y subtitulada. Descargar gratis "T-34". T-34.




cuevana3.be













Ver La batalla por Sebastopol (2015) Online | Cuevana 3 Peliculas Online


Ver Pelicula La batalla por Sebastopol Online. Ver La batalla por Sebastopol en Español Latino. Descargar Pelicula La batalla por Sebastopol Gratis Bitva za Sevastopol.




cuevana3.be


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 4:58 PM)

Sobre el avance de los trabajos de reparación del crucero nuclear pesado Admiral Nakhimov.

11442m "Almirante Nakhimov" - a partir de noviembre 2022, se está instalando el equipo BCH1, BCH2 y BCH3 (instalación de sistemas de armas), en diciembre se planea recibir energía eléctrica en el barco y comenzar a cargar combustible. En 2023, planes: Recepción de vapor, puesta en marcha, plan en 2023 para llevar el barco a prueba.

t.me/militaryrussiaru

PS. Tengo amigos que participan en la reconstrucción del barco. Aún queda mucho trabajo por hacer. No cabe duda de que la flota necesita este buque en un momento en que es poco probable que en un futuro próximo puedan construirse buques de guerra tan grandes desde cero.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ignorante (Domingo a la(s) 4:58 PM)

EGO dijo:


> Deja de decir estupideces.
> 
> Rusia ha perdido el 70% de sus carros de combate operativos en Ucrania y a la mayoria de su ejercito profesional.
> 
> ...



¡Que haríamos sin corresponsales como tú en el área de conflicto contabilizando en persona!

En serio, afirmaciones sin fuente alguna (sin lo que cada cual pueda considerar como le parezca en función del origen y el contraste con otras fuentes) poco aportan.

Para poner mensajes como este y el anterior serías más útil a la sociedad si te pones a entrenar cotorras.


----------



## Alvin Red (Domingo a la(s) 5:00 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Se podría uno preguntar qué fue antes el huevo o la gallina...
> 
> A ver la inversión en lo militar, si lo miras como resultante del PIB podrías decir que no es alto, aún al contrario... ahora bien, la cuestión es si inyectamos más en lo militar el PIB cómo se vería afectado y ahí la cosa ya no va como gusta... más inyección en lo militar te hace pasar de ser Alemania a ser Francia, con una condición complicada y es que a Francia hoy la moneda se la proteje el superavit comercial alemán con lo cual en cierto sentido la inversión francesa en lo militar está SUBVENCIONADA, y si no fuese así, pues ENTONCES TENDRIAMOS que el superavit comercial alemán no existiría y nuestra moneda ya no seria el EURO-MARCO, ni siquiera sería EURO-FRANCO es más que posible que fuese el EURO-LIRA ITALIANA y CLARO en consecuencia nuestro PIB ni en sueños sería el que tenemos...
> 
> ...



El gasto militar es gasto publico y forma parte del PIB ya que genera salarios y beneficios a las empresas que lo fabrican y más si los exportan, otra cosa es que afecta a la deuda publica que nada tiene que ver con el PIB. 

Así USA aumenta el PIB, el gasto publica y su deuda soberana financiando a la industria militar, para mantener el statu quo ha de aumentar los impuestos ( no lo puede hacer por su ideología neoliberal), disminuye su gasto social ( ya esta en mínimos) o se endeuda aun más, mientras le vayan comprando bonos lo puede aguantar a la que las subastas de bonos no se coloquen es el fin de USA como potencia militar.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 5:01 PM)

ADVERTENCIA: Dos días seguidos -9 y 10 de enero- el SBU registrará Kharkiv en busca de saboteadores, inspeccionará a los residentes y los coches

▪Las actividades tendrán lugar en uno de los distritos de la ciudad, ha declarado un representante de la administración regional de Járkov, V. Abdula. También es posible que se restrinja el paso o el tránsito.
▪ Además del SBU, en los registros participarán militares y equipos especiales, incluidos equipos de radio. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## cuasi-pepito (Domingo a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El gasto militar es gasto publico y forma parte del PIB ya que genera salarios y beneficios a las empresas que lo fabrican y más si los exportan, otra cosa es que afecta a la deuda publica que nada tiene que ver con el PIB.
> 
> Así USA aumenta el PIB, el gasto publica y su deuda soberana financiando a la industria militar, para mantener el statu quo ha de aumentar los impuestos ( no lo puede hacer por su ideología neoliberal), disminuye su gasto social ( ya esta en mínimos) o se endeuda aun más, mientras le vayan comprando bonos lo puede aguantar a la que las subastas de bonos no se coloquen es el fin de USA como potencia militar.



keynesianismo militar...ya hace décadas Galbrahit hablaba de ello


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 5:04 PM)

Entrega a Ucrania de las BMP M2A2 ODS Bradley

Las modificaciones ODS/ODS-E (Operación Tormenta del Desierto/Operación Tormenta del Desierto - Ingenieros) se basaron en la experiencia de combate de la Operación Tormenta del Desierto de 1991 contra Irak. Los cambios afectaron principalmente a los componentes electrónicos del vehículo.
Un elemento importante de la modernización fue la instalación del sistema de información y control de batalla FBCB2 (Force XXI Battle Command Brigade and Below). El sistema intercambia información de inteligencia con los satélites de inteligencia y con todas las unidades de combate equipadas con dispositivos similares. Basándose en la información recibida, el FBCB2 muestra una situación del campo de batalla en la pantalla del ordenador, indicando la ubicación de las fuerzas amigas y enemigas con referencia al terreno.
El M2A2 está equipado con el sistema TACNAV (Tactical Navigation System), fabricado por KVH Industries. Este sistema se utiliza para determinar las coordenadas de posición y los parámetros de movimiento del vehículo y permite integrar el BMP en el sistema FBCB2. TACNAV utiliza un sistema inercial que incorpora un receptor GPS.
El telémetro láser ha sido sustituido por un nuevo telémetro láser de seguridad ocular (ELRF), fabricado por Fire Control Systems. El telémetro utiliza una longitud de onda de 1,54 micras, tiene una distancia de trabajo de hasta 10000 m y una precisión de + - 5 m.
Otros sistemas instalados son un sistema de guiado digital DCS (Digital Compass Systems), un receptor GPS de precisión PLGR de pequeño formato, una cámara termográfica para el conductor, un sistema de armas guiado antitanque pasivo por infrarrojos de primera generación y un calentador de raciones alimentarias MRE.

En el compartimento de la tropa, los asientos individuales de la tropa se sustituyeron por dos asientos triples con bancos uno al lado del otro, ya que se comprobó que esta disposición permitía una salida rápida.
El ODS-E estaba equipado con accesorios para acoplar equipos de ingeniería.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 5:10 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Lo único que están haciendo los rusos es perder cada día terreno, tanques, armas y miles de hombres frente a un enemigo mucho inferior en número, pero no en moral ni en honor.
> 
> Eso es Rusia, un imperio del mal totalitario, que recluta a la fuerza a cientos de miles de hombres para enviarlos a una picadora de carne, obligados por el tirano genocida Putin, que vive en la más absoluta opulencia mientras cada día mueren miles de sus hombres en el campo de batalla frente a los bravos ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Ale, amante de los nazis, pírate mientras vas cantando :"Somos los tuberculosos, los que mas los que mas nos divertimos, y cuando vamos de faaarra, sangre y pus, sangre y pus escupiiimos", a los sones de "por siempre Barras y Estrellas".


----------



## Honkler (Domingo a la(s) 5:13 PM)

EGO dijo:


> Espabila,hombre....los rusos lo han dado todo y estan desfondados.
> 
> Ya no hay mas ejercito ruso.Mobikis y material antediluviano es lo que le queda al khan.
> 
> ...



Ya me he cansado con tus estupideces. Tolero perfectamente que discrepen de mis opiniones y me parece hasta saludable, todos aprendemos, pero no tolero sandeces del estilo que escribes día tras día fruto del fanatismo con enormes dosis de ignorancia. Al ignore.


----------



## Egam (Domingo a la(s) 5:13 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Lo único que están haciendo los rusos es perder cada día terreno, tanques, armas y miles de hombres frente a un enemigo mucho inferior en número, pero no en moral ni en honor.
> 
> Eso es Rusia, un imperio del mal totalitario, que recluta a la fuerza a cientos de miles de hombres para enviarlos a una picadora de carne, obligados por el tirano genocida Putin, que vive en la más absoluta opulencia mientras cada día mueren miles de sus hombres en el campo de batalla frente a los bravos ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Te ha faltado decir "vivan las cadenas!"


----------



## alfonbass (Domingo a la(s) 5:16 PM)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Polonia con este “regalo" se acerca un poco más a su objetivo, recuperar lo que ellos consideran sus territorios históricos y avanzar hacia la “Gran Polonia".
> 
> Cuándo Ucrania colapse aprovecharan el momento histórico y entraran con la excusa de parar a los Rusos y se quedarán con lo que ellos siempre han considerado suyo, no descarto acuerdo bajo mano con los Rusos, los ucranianos van a conocer de verdad lo que es la Realpolitik.
> 
> Se quedarán con todo el oeste Ucraniano y encima quedarán bien diciendo que han parado a los Rusos.



"Creamne, po favoh, creanmeh"....


----------



## alfonbass (Domingo a la(s) 5:17 PM)

Egam dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir "vivan las cadenas!"



Te falta comprensión lectora...
Bueno, te falta comprensión de todo, qué se le va a hacer...


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 5:20 PM)

Egam dijo:


> Te ha faltado decir "vivan las cadenas!"



El mundo libre dice el notas al que contestas. En fin, con razón tengo a medio foro ignorado. Y cada vez que abro uno al azar me reafirmo.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Domingo a la(s) 5:21 PM)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Gepard no es un tanque, sino artillería antiaérea autopropulsada.



Vale, Flakpanzer, blindado autónomo antiaéreo, tanque, hay matices, pero todos nos hemos entendido.


----------



## clapham5 (Domingo a la(s) 5:21 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> .
> Básicamente de acuerdo excepto en la anexión de la RDA. Eso es propaganda, exactamente igual que la actual propaganda de guerra.
> 
> De que va a costar eso a un país de 80 millones anexarse 16 millones de fuerza de trabajo, que vienen además con su territorio, con sus recursos (que no son 0), con el mismo idioma y cultura común, con sólida formación académica y profesional.
> ...



Es posible que no hayas entendido el post del clapham
Cuando el clapham se refiere al " coste " , no significa que esa sea la cifra que la RFA " perdio " por haberse anexionado la RDA
Si eso es lo que entendistes queda aclarado .
El PIB de Alemania en 1990 era de 1.8 trillones de $ y hoy es de 4.2 trillones . Tomando una " media " de 3 trillones al ano multipliado por 32 anos la cifra da ...una pausa para buscar la calculadora " ELEKTRONIKA MK-44 " , pues da 96 trillones de $
Considerando una media " historica " de 1 euro = 1.20 $ serian 80 trillones de euros
Esta claro , clarisimo que la " anexion " de la RFA fue rentable . Mas que un " gasto " esos 2 trillones fueron una inversion que genero un crecimiento acumulado de 80 trillones de euros en 32 anos de reunificacion ...
La RFA " invirtio " 2 trillones de euros en la reunificacion alemana porque a ) los tenia y b ) porque sabia que la inversion seria rentable gracias a su posicion dominante y monopolistica del mercado europeo .
En cambio Rusia no tiene 2 trillones de euros para " invertir " en la reconstruccion de Ucrania ni tampoco tiene un mercado cautivo al que exportar sus productos ( como si lo tenia la RFA ) .
Mientras que el riesgo de la anexion alemana era muy bajo ( por eso se hizo ) el riesgo de la anexion rusa de ( toda ) Ucrania es muy alto . Y hasta que esa " inversion " de sus frutos el tiempo de amortizacion podria no ser asumible ...
Desde 1990 hasta la fecha el PIB de Espana se ha ( casi ) triplicado de 0.5 trillones a 1.4 trillones .
El clapham no tiene las cifras del " coste " de absrber 10 millones de inmigrantes , pero si la poblacion aumento un 25 % y el PIB un 290 % no hay que ser Leibniz para darse cuenta que la inmigracion ha sido muy muy positiva para Espana


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 5:23 PM)

Sobre el corredor comercial Rusia-Irán

Los gobiernos ruso e iraní están invirtiendo hasta 25.000 millones de dólares en la puesta en marcha del Corredor de Transporte Norte-Sur. El funcionamiento de la nueva ruta facilitará considerablemente la entrega de mercancías rusas a los mercados mundiales, principalmente en Asia.

La ruta transcontinental va desde Europa Oriental hasta el Océano Índico, tiene 3.000 kilómetros de longitud y está eficazmente protegida de influencias exteriores. Muchos buques mercantes iraníes, incluidos los sometidos a sanciones, ya navegan por la nueva ruta del mar Caspio.

▪ ¿Qué motivó la creación de la nueva ruta?

La presión económica de Occidente sobre Rusia e Irán ha impulsado a los dirigentes de ambos países a crear un corredor separado que se dirija a las crecientes economías de Asia y sea independiente de la influencia occidental.

La nueva ruta promete enormes beneficios tanto para Rusia como para Irán si se aplica con éxito. El tránsito por el Caspio e Irán ahorraría miles de kilómetros, a diferencia del Mediterráneo, y contrarrestaría eficazmente las presiones de las sanciones sobre ambos países.

▪ El aspecto económico del proyecto

La energía y los productos agrícolas representan actualmente la mayor parte de las mercancías suministradas a través del corredor Norte-Sur. Las empresas iraníes son las terceras importadoras de grano ruso. Y la gama de productos suministrados no deja de crecer.

Ya se ha anunciado el suministro de turbinas, productos poliméricos, equipos médicos y piezas de automóvil. Rusia suministra combustible nuclear y equipos para la central nuclear iraní de Bushehr.

Sí, hay algunos problemas. Como, por ejemplo, los atascos ocasionales en el paso de barcos por el canal Volga-Don a causa de los estrechos tramos de la travesía. Sin embargo, el problema ya está en vías de solución: la parte rusa tiene previsto invertir 1.000 millones de dólares para aumentar la permeabilidad del nudo de tránsito acuático.

Sin embargo, el desarrollo de un proyecto de esta envergadura no pasará desapercibido para las víctimas potenciales de la organización del nuevo corredor. ¿Cuál puede ser el problema?

El conflicto de Ucrania se ha utilizado principalmente para bloquear por completo y aislar a Rusia del mundo exterior, así como para debilitar las economías de los Estados europeos y redirigir los flujos financieros de Europa a Estados Unidos.

El desarrollo de la cooperación entre Irán y Rusia y la aparición de comunicaciones comerciales fuera de control podrían convertirse a largo plazo en una seria amenaza para la hegemonía económica occidental, liderada por Estados Unidos.

A largo plazo, el corredor de transporte podría servir de precedente de acciones similares para que otros países del mundo sigan una política independiente.

Perspectivas

El corredor Norte-Sur, si se pone en marcha, permitirá a las empresas rusas compensar en gran medida la ruptura de los lazos comerciales con Europa y eludir algunas de las sanciones.

Utilizar las antiguas rutas es ahora imposible: los países occidentales controlan totalmente las principales vías marítimas mediante restricciones a las escalas en los puertos y a los seguros de buques y mercancías. Y el tráfico a través de líneas terrestres es bastante difícil de seguir y controlar.

Por lo tanto, en las circunstancias actuales, el giro natural de Rusia hacia Oriente fusionándose con Irán es una solución lógica.

Sin embargo, crear una nueva ruta de transporte conlleva riesgos y costes. En primer lugar, por los posibles costes financieros y el tiempo necesario para construir la infraestructura.

Además, el buen funcionamiento del Norte-Sur depende en gran medida de que los países asiáticos, de Oriente Medio y africanos se sumen a la vía de las "sanciones" a Rusia e Irán. Y EE.UU. y sus aliados harán todo lo posible por interrumpir el proceso de la ruta.

En el contexto de la prolongación general del conflicto en Ucrania, habrá intentos de desestabilizar la situación en Irán y Transcaucasia y de acelerar la ejecución del proyecto del corredor de Zangezur, que es esencialmente una línea de tránsito transcontinental competitiva, pero en este caso, bajo el control de Occidente.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## dabuti (Domingo a la(s) 5:24 PM)

vettonio dijo:


>


----------



## CarlosAlcarajo (Domingo a la(s) 5:26 PM)

wwww


----------



## piru (Domingo a la(s) 5:27 PM)

Están los follanazis palotes con la trampa de los túneles en Soledar.

En su cabecita está pasando lo mismo que en Vietnam, donde había túneles ratoneros de 2m de alto cómo mucho.







Y ponen fotos de los túneles de Soledar con decenas de metros de altura:



Estos mermaos piensan que los ukras dan un salto y se asoman por un agujero del techo del túnel para disparar por la espalda a los rusos que pasan.


----------



## CarlosAlcarajo (Domingo a la(s) 5:27 PM)

No os volváis así de taraos...


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 5:27 PM)

Ingenieros energéticos rusos ayudan a coordinar ataques contra infraestructuras energéticas, nuevo ataque inminente - Financial Times y GUR.

▪ "Los ataques no solo son planeados y llevados a cabo por militares, los ingenieros rusos conocen perfectamente la red eléctrica de Ucrania. Esto se debe a que antes del 24 de febrero de 2022 estaba unida a los sistemas energéticos de Rusia y Bielorrusia", dijo Kudrytskyy, responsable de Ukrenergo.
▪ "Podría haber un nuevo ataque ruso contra las infraestructuras de Ucrania hoy o mañana. Las temperaturas están bajando y los rusos no nos atacan desde hace varios días", declaró Skibitskyy, portavoz del GUR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## dabuti (Domingo a la(s) 5:28 PM)

16:59
*SUECIA DICE QUE HAY EXIGENCIAS TURCAS QUE NO PUEDE CUMPLIR PARA INGRESAR EN LA OTAN*
El primer ministro sueco, *Ulf Kristersson*, ha dicho este domingo que su país ni puede ni quiere cumplir algunas exigencias de Turquía para admitir su ingreso en la OTAN. "Turquía ha confirmado que hemos hecho lo que habíamos prometido pero también que tienen exigencias que nosotros no podemos ni queremos cumplir", ha dicho Kristersson en una conferencia de Defensa y Seguridad el oeste de Suecia.
Sin embargo, Kristersson se mostró convencido de que Turquía terminara tomando una decisión sobre la solicitud para ingresar a la OTAN. "Lo único es que no sabemos cuándo", dijo.
*Turquía y Hungría son los dos países que podrían bloquear el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN.* Turquía pidió como contraprestación un endurecimiento de las posiciones de Finlandia y, en especial, de Suecia a activistas kurdos que han encontrado refugio en esos países.


----------



## Artedi (Domingo a la(s) 5:28 PM)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> esta gentuza son los que buscan la particion de rusia con sus revoluciones "pacificas", al gulag con ellos



La idea es buena pero está poco desarrollada. Desde luego, gulag. Pero ya en el gulag, hay que apostar por el diálogo. Y apostar fuerte. Del diálogo nace el conocimiento. Con toda probabilidad se sabrían nombres, apellidos y domicilios familiares de los que bajo cuerda van financiando esto.


----------



## Exmortis (Domingo a la(s) 5:30 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Ale, amante de los nazis, pírate mientras vas cantando :"Somos los tuberculosos, los que mas los que mas nos divertimos, y cuando vamos de faaarra, sangre y pus, sangre y pus escupiiimos", a los sones de "por siempre Barras y Estrellas".



Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.

Yo estoy en contra de todos los totalitarismos, ya sean nazis, comunistas o fascistas. Por eso apoyo a los Estados Unidos de América, garante de la libertad y la democracia, y a la OTAN, que es quien protege al mundo de las amenazas de los enemigos de la libertad.

Te dejo que sigas expulsando tu odio irracional contra Occidente, la democracia, la OTAN, la Unión Europea y todo el mundo libre. Pero por lo menos ten la decencia de reconocer que eso puedes hacerlo porque tienes la inmensa fortuna de vivir en el mundo libre, y da las gracias a la OTAN, a los EE.UU y a la UE, que son quienes te permiten esa libertad que en tus amados regímenes nazicomunistas (China y Rusia) no tendrías.


----------



## crocodile (Domingo a la(s) 5:31 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre el avance de los trabajos de reparación del crucero nuclear pesado Admiral Nakhimov.
> 
> 11442m "Almirante Nakhimov" - a partir de noviembre 2022, se está instalando el equipo BCH1, BCH2 y BCH3 (instalación de sistemas de armas), en diciembre se planea recibir energía eléctrica en el barco y comenzar a cargar combustible. En 2023, planes: Recepción de vapor, puesta en marcha, plan en 2023 para llevar el barco a prueba.
> 
> ...



Tenían 4 Kirov no ?, uno se desguazo creo, cuantos hay en servicio activo aparte de este, el Pedro El Grande y otro ?
Edito. Han dado 2 de baja, les quedan el Pedro el grande en activo y el que están reacondicionando.


----------



## Egam (Domingo a la(s) 5:32 PM)

Artedi dijo:


> La idea es buena pero está poco desarrollada. Desde luego, gulag. Pero ya en el gulag, hay que apostar por el diálogo. Y apostar fuerte. Del diálogo nace el conocimiento. Con toda probabilidad se sabrían nombres, apellidos y domicilios familiares de los que bajo cuerda van financiando esto.



Yo estoy convencido que para acabar con el mal, hay que cortar las cabezas de las serpientes. Todos sabemos quiénes son.


----------



## crocodile (Domingo a la(s) 5:32 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de todos los totalitarismos, ya sean nazis, comunistas o fascistas. Por eso apoyo a los Estados Unidos de América, garante de la libertad y la democracia, y a la OTAN, que es quien protege al mundo de las amenazas de los enemigos de la libertad.
> 
> Te dejo que sigas expulsando tu odio irracional contra Occidente, la democracia, la OTAN, la Unión Europea y todo el mundo libre. Pero por lo menos ten la decencia de reconocer que eso puedes hacerlo porque tienes la inmensa fortuna de vivir en el mundo libre, y da las gracias a la OTAN, a los EE.UU y a la UE, que son quienes te permiten esa libertad que en tus amados regímenes nazicomunistas (China y Rusia) no tendrías.



Para chorradas, reirte de la gente , decir gilipolleces y tonterías mejor te vas a la nevera.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 5:35 PM)

En relación con el discurso de Smolyaninov y otros.
Una pequeña referencia histórica sobre la reacción de la sociedad y el Estado ante las actividades antiestatales.
_
Carta de protesta del obrero P. Bondarev (Leningrado).
Leningrado, 9/XII-30.

Mikhail Ivanovich, le ruego encarecidamente que preste atención a esta carta. He seguido el proceso de la "Promparty" tanto como otros e incluso como tú. Todo lo que fue escrito por nuestra prensa de Leningrado fue revisado por mí, cada testimonio de los acusados del "Promparty" fue sopesado por mí y su arrepentimiento ante el tribunal proletario fue tomado en cuenta, los mejores obreros de las plantas y fábricas de Leningrado también tomaron en cuenta estos arrepentimientos y millones de obreros de todos los países fueron tomados en cuenta.

El día de la apertura del juicio marchamos enérgicamente a la plaza Uritsky, llevábamos pancartas en las que brillaban bajo los focos las inscripciones "Exigimos la ejecución de los dirigentes contrarrevolucionarios del Partido Industrial", "Muerte a los enemigos de la construcción socialista", etc. Marchamos a paso ligero, medimos nuestro camino con pasos firmes y nos sentimos como si fuéramos a la batalla contra la burguesía. No eran unos pocos, ni cientos, sino miles, decenas de miles, millones. Incluso el día en que se pronunció el veredicto, los trabajadores del turno de noche nos enteramos de que Ramsin iba a ser fusilado, lo mismo a los demás, Ochkin iba a cumplir 10 años, Sitnin 10 años, etc., e inmediatamente aquí, al sonido de la bocina de la radio, se nos encendió la sangre; estábamos esperando esto, lo acogimos en nuestras tensas venas, no sólo farmacéuticamente.

En efecto, ¿debemos compadecernos de quienes han anulado la iniciativa de los trabajadores, de quienes han hecho planes malintencionados en la industria, de quienes desvían los últimos jugos de cada trabajador, para el bienestar de los capitales franceses y de otros países? ¿Es posible dar una sentencia diferente a estos Ramsins, es su remordimiento querido, sí, lo necesitábamos, pero no debe cancelar un pelotón de fusilamiento.

Si el Tribunal Supremo impuso a estos científicos su castigo, ya no se trata de una venganza, sino de una "recompensa" por sus servicios. ¿Por qué usted, Mijail Ivanovich, se mostró tan suave en este caso al emitir la decisión de la CEC del 8/XII c/a sobre el caso del "Partido Prom"? Quién te pidió que dieras mitigación, dímelo al menos por escrito. No has leído y sabes lo que decían millones de personas como tú, siempre tienes la salvedad de que tiene que ver con cosas políticas y demás. Pues que sepas que no nos asustan esas cosas, estamos dispuestos a coger un fusil en nuestras manos incluso ahora para ir a por octubre. Transmítale estas seguridades a Stalin de mi parte, que también soy un trabajador sin partido, pero no estoy de acuerdo con su resolución, como tampoco lo están muchos, ni siquiera todos, nadie lo soportará.

Con saludos Pavel Bondarev, trabajador, Leningrado.

GA RF. F. P-3316. Opt. 23. Д. 1036. P. 97-97 ob. Original manuscrito, autógrafo de P. Bondarev. Los subrayados del texto son del autor.

El material "No puedo creer su arrepentimiento..." contiene más documentos sobre el tema de las preguntas perplejas de los ciudadanos respecto a la reacción de la sociedad soviética ante las sentencias indulgentes._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Don Pelayo (Domingo a la(s) 5:38 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Para nada, precisamente es donde mejor se gastan los proyectiles, en dar cera a los "asesores" OTAN.



A ver.

A lo que me refiero es que da la impresión de que Rusia realiza estos ataques como mera represalia, pero sin un sentido estratégico. No es la primera vez que pasa: lo vimos con un ataque con misiles tras el bombazo contra el puente de Crimea, otro tras el ataque a la base rusa en Kursk, y ahora en este caso. 

Lanzar 100 misiles o drones hoy no tiene sentido si no vas a continuar al día siguiente, dando tiempo al enemigo para reconstruir, ubicar mejor sus tropas, equipos, municiones y puntos estratégicos; haciendo que aprenda de tus proyectiles y de tus tácticas, permitiéndole pergueñar planes, etc... 

Antes del famoso bombardeo de finales de septiembre o principios de octubre -no me acuerdo bien- la mitad occidental de Ucrania llevaba meses sin haber recibido prácticamente un solo proyectil, no digamos Kiev, que parecía una ciudad en un país en paz, donde la gente iba de fiesta, se recibían dignatarios internacionales a diario y sólo faltó organizar un macroconcierto de Julio Iglesias.

Ese ataque, muy espectacular, tuvo efectos estratégicos casi nulos. Los que siguieron a continuación lograron hacer algo de daño en la infraestructura eléctrica ucraniana, pero ésta todavía resiste. La infraestructura de transportes sigue funcionando casi a la perfección del Dniéper hacia el oeste ,y sin demasiadas dificultades hasta el mismo Donbass. 

En este caso, si han sabido dar un golpe tan certero para ventilarse de un golpe a cientos de soldados ucranianos como afirman:

¿Por qué no lo hacen en más ocasiones? 

¿Por qué no hacen lo propio con los suministros que llegan desde la frontera polaca? 

Mi teoría -inexperta e insuficientemente documentada, advierto- es que el Kremlin sabe que la guerra como tal está perdida y que no va a alcanzar ningún otro objetivo militar, salvo como mucho Bakhmut a un coste colosal. Con estos golpes esporádicos intentan contentar a su parroquia para no dar una sensación de derrota humillante. Pero probablemente su reserva de misiles de alcance medio y largo esté bajo mínimos, mientras que los drones iraníes, que tuvieron cierto efecto, ya han visto pasar su _momentum , _ya no marcan diferencia alguna, como es lógico cuando te enfrentas a un adversario con una tecnología superior. 

En otras palabras, a Rusia sólo le queda la guerra de propaganda para paliar los efectos de una gran derrota.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 5:40 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Menuda foto, distopía total. No, no es una peli de ciencia ficción, aunque lo parece:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320990
> 
> ...



Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:

Operador nuclear es un descerebrado pronuke, no lea a aguantado a Atonio Turiél ni media bofetada.


----------



## ZHU DE (Domingo a la(s) 5:40 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de todos los totalitarismos, ya sean nazis, comunistas o fascistas. Por eso apoyo a los Estados Unidos de América, garante de la libertad y la democracia, y a la OTAN, que es quien protege al mundo de las amenazas de los enemigos de la libertad.
> 
> Te dejo que sigas expulsando tu odio irracional contra Occidente, la democracia, la OTAN, la Unión Europea y todo el mundo libre. Pero por lo menos ten la decencia de reconocer que eso puedes hacerlo porque tienes la inmensa fortuna de vivir en el mundo libre, y da las gracias a la OTAN, a los EE.UU y a la UE, que son quienes te permiten esa libertad que en tus amados regímenes nazicomunistas (China y Rusia) no tendrías.



La Libertad es la puta del Capital, y la Democracia su palanganera. ¡¡VIVA LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO!! los demócratas al GULAG.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 5:40 PM)

Armata y Solovyov. Como está escrito, en algún lugar de la zona SMO.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 5:45 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Vuestro picolero de guardia os informa:
> 
> Operador nuclear es un descerebrado pronuke, no lea a aguantado a Atonio Turiél ni media bofetada.



El mensajero me da igual. Aquí todo el mundo repite y recicla. Y anda que Turiel, por cierto...


----------



## Don Pelayo (Domingo a la(s) 5:47 PM)

A todo esto, el alto mando ruso sigue insistiendo en que la cínicamente llamada "operación militar especial" continuará "hasta que se cumplan los objetivos".

Más allá de la "desmilitarización" y "desnazificación" no dicen nada concreto. Anexionaron cuatro regiones (de las que controlan la mitad y sólo dos capitales, las que ya tenían antes de febrero de 2022) pero no dicen si van a ir a por más. Y sin haberle declarado la guerra a Ucrania.

Una buena receta para fracasar en tus objetivos es no definirlos con claridad.


----------



## jimmyjump (Domingo a la(s) 5:47 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Libertad es la puta del Capital, y la Democracia su palanganera. ¡¡VIVA LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO!! los demócratas al GULAG.



Podemos aprueba tu discurso


----------



## kasperle1966 (Domingo a la(s) 5:47 PM)

*La ruina de la economía rusa no está ocurriendo: Los europeos importan más de Rusia pese a las sanciones

*
Foto: Imagen simbólica

Moscú/Bruselas. Extrañas sanciones a Rusia: aunque los países de la UE han frenado sus exportaciones a Rusia desde que se impusieron los boicots, al mismo tiempo las importaciones procedentes de Rusia han aumentado masivamente, en algunos países incluso en tres dígitos.

Austria, por ejemplo: de febrero a agosto de 2022, se importaron allí productos rusos por valor de 3.900 millones de euros. Esto supone un 139% más que en el mismo periodo del año anterior. Esto significa que el valor de las importaciones rusas a Austria se ha más que duplicado en estos siete meses en comparación con 2021, y ello a pesar del deterioro de las relaciones económicas debido a la guerra.

El aumento fue igualmente elevado en Hungría (+132%) y Grecia (+142%), y especialmente fuerte en Luxemburgo (+262%) y Eslovenia (+346%). Las importaciones rusas a Alemania (+33%) y Polonia (+24%) aumentaron con menor intensidad, pero aún en una medida considerable. Sin embargo, el volumen en ambos países ya es elevado: Alemania importó productos rusos por valor de 20.700 millones de euros, mientras que Polonia es el segundo mayor comprador de Europa, con 10.450 millones de euros (¡aunque Polonia es de hecho una parte beligerante con miles de voluntarios no oficiales en el teatro de guerra ucraniano!)

Las importaciones procedentes de Rusia sólo disminuyeron en Finlandia (-7%), Letonia (-8%), Estonia (-14%), Irlanda (-20%), Lituania (-25%), Dinamarca (-44%) y Suecia (-60%).

La evolución es distinta de la que imaginaron los guerreros económicos occidentales. Poco después del inicio de la guerra, en febrero, la ministra alemana de Asuntos Exteriores, Annalena Baerbock (Verdes), anunció que las sanciones pretendían "arruinar" la economía rusa. Pero de eso no hay duda. Mientras las sanciones de la UE han restringido las exportaciones de productos de alta tecnología a Rusia, el valor de las importaciones ha aumentado considerablemente, sobre todo en energía y otras materias primas, sectores de la economía rusa.

El 67% de los bienes comerciados con Rusia son combustibles, gas y otros materiales relacionados. Las economías europeas no pueden prescindir de ello en la medida que desearían. La razón del aumento global del valor de las importaciones es, sobre todo, la subida vertiginosa de los precios del gas.

El valor mensual de las importaciones alcanzó su punto álgido en marzo, luego disminuyó de forma constante, pero -como consecuencia del aumento masivo de los precios- volvió a los niveles anteriores a la crisis en octubre. El comercio en otras áreas ha caído en general, pero no tanto como se esperaba.

Rusia se benefició específicamente de la escasez en plena crisis energética. Para bajar los precios aquí, Europa habría tenido que ampliar el suministro de energía. El hecho de que los precios del gas vuelvan a bajar en la actualidad se debe sobre todo al clima templado y al descenso de la demanda en Europa. La segunda razón es más grave: es un indicio de que ya ha comenzado la desindustrialización de las sedes empresariales europeas temida por muchos expertos, según la cual un número significativo de empresas habría reducido su producción o la habría cesado por completo. 
*https://zuerst.de/2023/01/05/der-ru...portieren-mehr-aus-russland-trotz-sanktionen/*


----------



## crocodile (Domingo a la(s) 5:51 PM)

Las autoridades de la región rusa de Lugansk anuncian que investigan la explosión en el gaseoducto de Lutugin como un sabotaje.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 5:53 PM)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *La ruina de la economía rusa no está ocurriendo: Los europeos importan más de Rusia pese a las sanciones
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321098
> *
> Foto: Imagen simbólica
> ...



Y por ahí diciendo soplagaitas que Rusia va a reducir producción de petróleo por falta de clientes, en fin.


----------



## El_Suave (Domingo a la(s) 5:53 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> Es posible que no hayas entendido el post del clapham
> Cuando el clapham se refiere al " coste " , no significa que esa sea la cifra que la RFA " perdio " por haberse anexionado la RDA
> Si eso es lo que entendistes queda aclarado .
> El PIB de Alemania en 1990 era de 1.8 trillones de $ y hoy es de 4.2 trillones . Tomando una " media " de 3 trillones al ano multipliado por 32 anos la cifra da ...una pausa para buscar la calculadora " ELEKTRONIKA MK-44 " , pues da 96 trillones de $
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo en que Rusia no tiene ninguna gana de anexionarse Ucrania, y tener que ocuparse de ella. Para Rusia anexionarse Ucrania sería como anexionarse una úlcera de estómago.

La inmigración para España no ha sido positiva, pero no por culpa de los inmigrantes que son pobres víctimas.

Ninguna inmigración forzada por los desórdenes globales generados por el capitalismo imperialista puede ser positiva, ni en España ni en ninguna parte.

Resulta útil cambiar el término 'migración' por 'prostitución'

La migración libre al igual que la prostitución libre es un derecho.

La migración forzada al igual que la prostitución forzada es una desgracia.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 5:55 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El mensajero me da igual. Aquí todo el mundo repite y recicla. Y anda que Turiel, por cierto...



A mi no, los propagandistas tienen dueño que hay que vigilar.

Y Turiél se gana las lentejas honradamente mientras estúpidos comentan lo mal de forma que está.


----------



## Adriano II (Domingo a la(s) 5:55 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Una buena receta para fracasar en tus objetivos es no definirlos con claridad.



Que no los digan en público no significa que no los tengan


----------



## Honkler (Domingo a la(s) 5:58 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de todos los totalitarismos, ya sean nazis, comunistas o fascistas. Por eso apoyo a los Estados Unidos de América, garante de la libertad y la democracia, y a la OTAN, que es quien protege al mundo de las amenazas de los enemigos de la libertad.
> 
> Te dejo que sigas expulsando tu odio irracional contra Occidente, la democracia, la OTAN, la Unión Europea y todo el mundo libre. Pero por lo menos ten la decencia de reconocer que eso puedes hacerlo porque tienes la inmensa fortuna de vivir en el mundo libre, y da las gracias a la OTAN, a los EE.UU y a la UE, que son quienes te permiten esa libertad que en tus amados regímenes nazicomunistas (China y Rusia) no tendrías.



Que pereza… neverita fresquita.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> A mi no, los propagandistas tienen dueño que hay que vigilar.
> 
> Y Turiél se gana las lentejas honradamente mientras estúpidos comentan lo mal de forma que está.



En según que cosas. He puesto una puta foto, que tampoco es esto los papeles secretos de la CIA para que merezca más detalle, y te he puesto el enlace a la localidad, señal de que yo sí he mirado de qué iba eso antes de simplemente ponerlo, sin siquiera opinar. En cuanto a Turiel, sí, se gana las lentejas honradamente... y dice muchas tonterías también. Aparte de ser un advenedizo en esto del peak oil. Puestos a elegir mensajeros en ese sentido, prefiero, y siempre he preferido, y llevan ya décadas literalmente, mucho antes de que apareciera Turial chupando cámara, a los de crisisenergética, empezando por Prieto. Cuando solo cuatro gatos les hacíamos caso.

De todas formas culpa mía por dejar el nombre del nuclear. El instinto me pedía recortarlo antes de pegar, pero lo he dejado aún sabiendo que alguno iba a responder como tú lo has hecho. Condicionamiento automático, debe de ser.


----------



## kraker (Domingo a la(s) 6:02 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> España está mucho más avanzada para obtener un arma nuclear que Alimaña
> 
> Alimaña es un país ocupado y jamás le dejarán ser independiente a nivel militar. Salvo disolución de la OTAN y tal y cual..



Directamente no van a dejar a los alemanes tener armamento nuclear


----------



## Peineto (Domingo a la(s) 6:02 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Menuda foto, distopía total. No, no es una peli de ciencia ficción, aunque lo parece:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320990
> 
> ...



Energía VERDE, evidentemente, limpia, resiliente, transversal y la madre que parió a la banda de orates del 2030 con su genocidio en marcha y su religión del carbono cero.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 6:07 PM)

Peineto dijo:


> Energía VERDE, evidentemente, limpia, resiliente, transversal y la madre que parió a la banda de orates del 2030 con su genocidio en marcha y su religión del carbono cero.



Energia... la que sea. Estamos aprendiendo esta lección. Algunos dirigentes empanaos todavía no, o no quieren reconocerlo para que no se les echen encima los votantes amaestrados con el discurso dado hasta ahora (en cuyo caso son directamente criminales). Pero cada vez va a estar más claro que, en el s XXI, el que tenga algún tipo de fuente, del tipo que sea, tiene una gran suerte. Se va a aprovechar, como dicen en los pueblos, "hasta las aulagas". Seguramente literalmente.


----------



## flanker27 (Domingo a la(s) 6:11 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Tenían 4 Kirov no ?, uno se desguazo creo, cuantos hay en servicio activo aparte de este, el Pedro El Grande y otro ?
> Edito. Han dado 2 de baja, les quedan el Pedro el grande en activo y el que están reacondicionando.



El cuarto es el Almirante Lazarev, creo que en desguace... sólo el Pedro el Grande y el Nakhimov sirven o servirán en la Marina Rusa

Edito: En desguace en 2022 (Fotos del Blog de Alejandro 8)


----------



## piru (Domingo a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> A todo esto, el alto mando ruso sigue insistiendo en que la cínicamente llamada "operación militar especial" continuará "hasta que se cumplan los objetivos".
> 
> Más allá de la "desmilitarización" y "*desnazificación*" no dicen nada concreto. Anexionaron cuatro regiones (de las que controlan la mitad y sólo dos capitales, las que ya tenían antes de febrero de 2022) pero no dicen si van a ir a por más. Y sin haberle declarado la guerra a Ucrania.
> 
> Una buena receta para fracasar en tus objetivos es no definirlos con claridad.




La clave de todo es la desnazificación ¿qué más necesitas?


----------



## Peineto (Domingo a la(s) 6:14 PM)

Harman dijo:


> ADVERTENCIA: Dos días seguidos -9 y 10 de enero- el SBU registrará Kharkiv en busca de saboteadores, inspeccionará a los residentes y los coches
> 
> ▪Las actividades tendrán lugar en uno de los distritos de la ciudad, ha declarado un representante de la administración regional de Járkov, V. Abdula. También es posible que se restrinja el paso o el tránsito.
> ▪ Además del SBU, en los registros participarán militares y equipos especiales, incluidos equipos de radio.
> ...



Síntoma de caquitas, parece.


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 6:19 PM)

Rusia ya hace mucho tiempo que perdió la guerra, antes de empezarla, ya la había perdido.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 6:21 PM)

Smolyaninov, un actor escondido en Letonia, que quiere cenizas radiactivas en lugar de Rusia, recibe la respuesta de Soslan Fidarov, antiguo actor y ahora miliciano que lucha por Rusia. La misma persona a la que Smolyaninov quería disparar en el campo de batalla.

Basta con comparar a estos dos hombres. No hay nada que decir ni nada que comentar. Se ve enseguida quién tiene el poder y la verdad. Cuál de ellos es un hombre - también.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (Domingo a la(s) 6:23 PM)

Esto solo ocurre cuando se está desconsolado.

Pero vamos, que si no vamos a por las nukes


----------



## Yomateix (Domingo a la(s) 6:23 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> La inmigración para España no ha sido positiva, pero no por culpa de los inmigrantes que son pobres víctimas.



¿Te refieres como el inmigrante ilegal que esta semana violó anal y vaginalmente a una anciana de 60 años? Eso si, antes le destrozó la cara, que se ve que pensó que lo que le iba a hacer después no iba a ser suficiente. Violaciones, agresiones sexuales, robos.....algo habitual, tanto que hasta un jefe de policia salió hace unos meses a reconocer quienes cometen la mayoría de los delitos en España.....fué apartado de su puesto de inmediato. O quizás te refieres a los que están en centros de menas y agreden a sus propios educadores y se escapan cuando quieren a robar. O quizás a los sudamericanos que forman bandas en Madrid y roban con machetes o se ponen a pegar tiros. O quizás a los que viven en Barcelona, marroquies robando día tras día y entran por una puerta y salen por otra (esta fisma semana estos y la cup fiesta anti reyes magos y anti costumbres en España) O quizás te refieres a los guetos donde se juntan donde la gente que ha vivido toda la vida malvende sus viviendas por la delincuencia, suciedad....O quizás a los que se juntan en parques donde las personas de bien ya no se atreven a acercarse a partir de determinadas horas o etc etc Los inmigrantes no son pobres víctimas. Otra cosa es que este gobierno fomente la llegada de inmigrantes con ayudas sociales y que justifique o tape los delitos que cometen estos mientras da más notoriedad a los que cometen los que son Españoles (o nacionalizados como si lo fuesen), pero de víctimas no tienen nada, si se los justifica por ser inmigrantes, se está haciendo lo mismo que hace el gobierno. La inmigración para España no ha sido positiva, no porque sean víctimas (tener que marcharte de tu pais para intentar tener una vida mejor, no te convierte en víctima) si no porque viene lo peor de otras sociedades, porque quien está bien y vive bien, no suele emigrar y si lo hace es porque suele tener estudios y por tanto una buena educación. Yo recuerdo unos inmigrantes que tenía como vecinos, siempre con el "puta España y putos Españoles" Y cuando venía la policia porque eran una borrachos que ponían la música a todo volumen hasta las 8 de la mañana, siempre era....es que los Españoles del edificio son racistas y nos tienen mania. Incluso los escuchabas no se si al marido o al hijo llamando a la madre/mujer puta de mierda te voy a matar una y otra vez cuando se emborrachaban. ¿Eran víctimas? Para nada, eran gentuza y la culpa de su comportamiento no era de nadie, salvo de ellos mismos....eso si, los primeros en pedir paguitas, porque los escuchaba yo hablar del tema, ya que hablaban a gritos.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 6:23 PM)

El enemigo lanza un terrible ataque contra la central térmica de Starobeshevo, en la localidad de Novy Svet, en la República Popular de Donetsk.
Un misil táctico mató a dos mujeres bajo los escombros de los edificios.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El_Suave (Domingo a la(s) 6:24 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> A todo esto, el alto mando ruso sigue insistiendo en que la cínicamente llamada "operación militar especial" continuará "hasta que se cumplan los objetivos".
> 
> Más allá de la "desmilitarización" y "desnazificación" no dicen nada concreto. Anexionaron cuatro regiones (de las que controlan la mitad y sólo dos capitales, las que ya tenían antes de febrero de 2022) pero no dicen si van a ir a por más. Y sin haberle declarado la guerra a Ucrania.
> 
> Una buena receta para fracasar en tus objetivos es no definirlos con claridad.



Objetivos inmediatos:


Desnazificación de Ucrania.
Desmilitarización de Ucrania.
Llevar ante la justicia a los ucranianos que han cometido crímenes (de guerra) contra su propia población desde 2014 en adelante.
Libera el Donbass para garantizar su independencia y seguridad.


----------



## Impresionante (Domingo a la(s) 6:24 PM)




----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 6:25 PM)

La situación en Soledar es difícil para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se están produciendo intensos combates, ha declarado el portavoz del Grupo Oriental de Fuerzas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
▪ Se están produciendo intensos combates, las unidades de las AFU intentan resistir, ha declarado Sergey Cherevaty.
▪ Cherevaty no comentó la cuestión del control sobre las arterias de transporte más importantes que rodean la ciudad, señalando únicamente que "hay tanto control de las AFU como control enemigo".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 6:28 PM)

Yo llegado a cierto punto me pregunto si Rusia tiene la potencia nuclear que se les presupone. Imagino que sí, pero también se daba por hecho que lo de Ucrania era mero trámite y ya va para un año con resultados más que mediocres.
De todas formas, eso es ficción. No va a haber guerra nuclear porque nadie quiere morir si están viviendo como jeques.


----------



## Peineto (Domingo a la(s) 6:29 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de todos los totalitarismos, ya sean nazis, comunistas o fascistas. Por eso apoyo a los Estados Unidos de América, garante de la libertad y la democracia, y a la OTAN, que es quien protege al mundo de las amenazas de los enemigos de la libertad.
> 
> Te dejo que sigas expulsando tu odio irracional contra Occidente, la democracia, la OTAN, la Unión Europea y todo el mundo libre. Pero por lo menos ten la decencia de reconocer que eso puedes hacerlo porque tienes la inmensa fortuna de vivir en el mundo libre, y da las gracias a la OTAN, a los EE.UU y a la UE, que son quienes te permiten esa libertad que en tus amados regímenes nazicomunistas (China y Rusia) no tendrías.



Te dejo con el cardenal Richelieu pa siempre.


----------



## Clavisto (Domingo a la(s) 6:30 PM)

Todo había ido tan bien que acabé con los preparativos mucho antes del horario previsto. Todavía no tenía ganas de almorzar y cogiendo uno de los taburetes de la barra lo llevé hasta la esquina y me senté a mirar el móvil para hacer tiempo. Apenas eran las diez de la mañana del último domingo de Navidad y la gente ya andaba dándose de hostias en los foros de la Red. Vi un gif tan gracioso que logró hacerme soltar una carcajada entre el silencio general de la escasa clientela. Dejé el teléfono un tanto avergonzado.

El gordito casado con una cajera gorda del Mercadona jugaba a la tragaperras con cierta firmeza, como si estuviera estampando sellos en cartas de protesta; poco más allá un doctor en Química leía el diario con los auriculares puestos dando buena cuenta de sus pulgas de embutido; al otro lado del salón y también en una mesa alta una pareja post-menopaúsica consumía sus tostadas con tomate; y un poco más acá, sentados en una mesa baja, un padre y una hija adolescente deglutían los últimos churros de la mañana antes de volver al hospital. Una música suave amenizaba la escena.

"Pero esto es perfecto -pensé- Es como una misa, una misa buena. Y yo soy el sacerdote. Sirvo cafés con leche, tostadas con tomate, churros y pulgas de chorizo y salchichón. Pongo buena música y todos callados, a sus cosas...Y silencio. Perfecto. Todos juntos aquí, en el bar, y todos a su aire, a su marcha, sin meterse con nadie, en comunión, salvo el subnormal de la máquina, aunque bastante tiene..." Pocas veces me he sentido tan a gusto en un bar estando sobrio.


Las últimas cañas de Navidad se fueron a tirones. Fue como un te meto, no te meto, un chinochano que se dice por aquí, pero en fin, salvé los muebles y buena parte de los electrodomésticos.

- Kufisto -dijo el hoy solitario bebedor de cerveza, un buen amigo- Te voy a enseñar unos vídeos para que los veas.

Pájaros. Allí había pájaros enjaulados. No tengo ni puta idea de pájaros pero a estas alturas de su vida esa es una de sus pasiones de siempre, uno de sus entretenimientos, una de las pocas cosas que le hacen seguir adelante aparte de su durísimo trabajo y, claro está, de la hija que decidió vivir con él cuando aún era menor de edad. También me enseñó una foto actual de ella. Está muy guapa. La perdí de vista siendo una niña. Mi amigo estuvo a punto de volverse loco sin remisión al ser abandonado por su mujer de toda la vida. Ahora está bien, medicado pero bien. Y se va de putas cuando se tercia.

No sé, no entiendo de pájaros. Eran palomos, o palomas o yo qué sé. Estaban en jaulas y la verdad es que eran bonitos. Me enseñó a una blanca que daban ganas de hacerse una paja. ¡Y la verdad es que me entusiasmé! ¡Chinochano, chinochano! La tarde estaba hecha y era como si hubiera vuelto esa mañana tan perfecta sólo que de otra forma. Allí al fondo del salón una cuadrilla de puretas andaban abriendo sellos con las espadas de sus lenguas pero todo seguía siendo tan perfecto como antes, ¡todavía más!

- ¡Hostia, tío! -le dije a mi amigo- ¡A ver cuando quedamos para ver tus pájaros!
- ¡Cuando quieras, Kufisto!


- ¿Un poco de buen rock para acabar, compadre?
- Pon lo que te salga de los huevos, Kufisto.


----------



## ignorante (Domingo a la(s) 6:34 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de todos los totalitarismos, ya sean nazis, comunistas o fascistas. Por eso apoyo a los Estados Unidos de América, garante de la libertad y la democracia, y a la OTAN, que es quien protege al mundo de las amenazas de los enemigos de la libertad.
> 
> Te dejo que sigas expulsando tu odio irracional contra Occidente, la democracia, la OTAN, la Unión Europea y todo el mundo libre. Pero por lo menos ten la decencia de reconocer que eso puedes hacerlo porque tienes la inmensa fortuna de vivir en el mundo libre, y da las gracias a la OTAN, a los EE.UU y a la UE, que son quienes te permiten esa libertad que en tus amados regímenes nazicomunistas (China y Rusia) no tendrías.



Ese mundo libre que dices tú es el que no me deja ver Russia Today en la tele si no es usando técnicas de hacker (por cierto, muy buenos documentales, muchísimos nada políticos).

Ni su canal de Telegram está visible desde España.

Mundo libre dice... despierta hombre, que si el Gobierno tiene que decirte qué es lo que puedes ver y qué es lo que no puedes ver, por algo será. ¿O realmente te crees que eres un bobo y si no fuera porque nuestros políticos te protegen de "informaciones falsas" los malvados rusos te engañarían?. Aunque si realmente te lo crees admito que sí, algo bobo sí serás...


----------



## pardillo indocumentado (Domingo a la(s) 6:35 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de todos los totalitarismos, ya sean nazis, comunistas o fascistas. Por eso apoyo a los Estados Unidos de América, garante de la libertad y la democracia, y a la OTAN, que es quien protege al mundo de las amenazas de los enemigos de la libertad.
> 
> Te dejo que sigas expulsando tu odio irracional contra Occidente, la democracia, la OTAN, la Unión Europea y todo el mundo libre. Pero por lo menos ten la decencia de reconocer que eso puedes hacerlo porque tienes la inmensa fortuna de vivir en el mundo libre, y da las gracias a la OTAN, a los EE.UU y a la UE, que son quienes te permiten esa libertad que en tus amados regímenes nazicomunistas (China y Rusia) no tendrías.



Payaso al ignore


----------



## Malevich (Domingo a la(s) 6:36 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Te refieres como el inmigrante ilegal que esta semana violó anal y vaginalmente a una anciana de 60 años? Eso si, antes le destrozó la cara, que se ve que pensó que lo que le iba a hacer después no iba a ser suficiente. Violaciones, agresiones sexuales, robos.....algo habitual, tanto que hasta un jefe de policia salió hace unos meses a reconocer quienes cometen la mayoría de los delitos en España.....fué apartado de su puesto de inmediato. O quizás te refieres a los que están en centros de menas y agreden a sus propios educadores y se escapan cuando quieren a robar. O quizás a los sudamericanos que forman bandas en Madrid y roban con machetes o se ponen a pegar tiros. O quizás a los que viven en Barcelona, marroquies robando día tras día y entran por una puerta y salen por otra (esta fisma semana estos y la cup fiesta anti reyes magos y anti costumbres en España) O quizás te refieres a los guetos donde se juntan donde la gente que ha vivido toda la vida malvende sus viviendas por la delincuencia, suciedad....O quizás a los que se juntan en parques donde las personas de bien ya no se atreven a acercarse a partir de determinadas horas o etc etc Los inmigrantes no son pobres víctimas. Otra cosa es que este gobierno fomente la llegada de inmigrantes con ayudas sociales y que justifique o tape los delitos que cometen estos mientras da más notoriedad a los que cometen los que son Españoles (o nacionalizados como si lo fuesen), pero de víctimas no tienen nada, si se los justifica por ser inmigrantes, se está haciendo lo mismo que hace el gobierno. La inmigración para España no ha sido positiva, no porque sean víctimas (tener que marcharte de tu pais para intentar tener una vida mejor, no te convierte en víctima) si no porque viene lo peor de otras sociedades, porque quien está bien y vive bien, no suele emigrar y si lo hace es porque suele tener estudios y por tanto una buena educación. Yo recuerdo unos inmigrantes que tenía como vecinos, siempre con el "puta España y putos Españoles" Y cuando venía la policia porque eran una borrachos que ponían la música a todo volumen hasta las 8 de la mañana, siempre era....es que los Españoles del edificio son racistas y nos tienen mania. Incluso los escuchabas no se si al marido o al hijo llamando a la madre/mujer puta de mierda te voy a matar una y otra vez cuando se emborrachaban. ¿Eran víctimas? Para nada, eran gentuza y la culpa de su comportamiento no era de nadie, salvo de ellos mismos....eso si, los primeros en pedir paguitas, porque los escuchaba yo hablar del tema, ya que hablaban a gritos.



Parece que debo haber nacido en otro país y que antes de la inmigración masiva vivíamos en la Arcadia feliz, sin chorizos, violadores, sin jeringuillas por los parques, sin casos Alcasser y demás familia de la España más negra.
El español medio es jeta, envidioso y ladrón a más no poder, y la prueba más palmaria es el abuso en los abonos de RENFE de media distancia, que van a terminar por quitarlos.
El país del "sin IVA si ves que tal" estamos como para dar lecciones al mundo.
Entre los inmigrantes los hay buenos, malos y regulares. Como entre los españoles sin ir más lejos.


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 6:38 PM)

Ucrania afirma que los servicios especiales rusos reclutaban niños en Ucrania a través de juegos de ordenador.

- Vaya, vaya, ¿dónde está la unidad militar más cercana?
- No te diré nada, ¡Gloria a Ucrania!
- ¿Quieres que te compremos una cuenta premium durante 30 días?
- ¡Salve a los héroes!
- ¿Qué tal un IS-6 premium?
- Debemos atacar por la noche, cuando un escalón de equipos está estacionado en la estación. Te enviaré las coordenadas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 6:39 PM)

Creo que el aluvión de ayuda confirmada estos días a Ucrania está provocando unas cuantas indigestiones.

Recordemos que:

- Hace mucho que Europa tenía que estar muerta de frío.

- Hace mucho que la gente se cansaría y protestaría.

- La ayuda no iba a continuar.

- La inflación nos iba a tener arruinados a estas alturas.

- Sin el gas ruso es imposible vivir.

Por eso ahora volvemos a leer lo mismo que hace 10 meses: la hora nuke, rusia lucha por su supervivencia y no puede perder, rusia no quería conquistar Kiev, rusia pelea contra la OTAN y demás pseudo explicaciones de lo malos que son los americanos, blablabla...


----------



## Harman (Domingo a la(s) 6:39 PM)

El Ministerio de Defensa informa de que se están observando intentos de construir otra Bucha en la región de Kharkiv, para lo cual están desenterrando tumbas en los cementerios locales y mutilando cadáveres para simular el horror.

_En Nochebuena, agentes de la Oficina Estatal de Investigación de Ucrania y del SBU abrieron fosas en varias localidades de la región de Kharkiv -Kozachya Lopan, Velyky Burluk, Shipovate y Khatne- donde estaban enterrados residentes que habían muerto por causas naturales.

Según el Cuartel General de Coordinación Interinstitucional de la Federación Rusa para la Respuesta Humanitaria en Ucrania, las fuerzas de seguridad ucranianas desfiguraron aún más los cadáveres y los arrojaron en agujeros especialmente excavados en las afueras de los mencionados asentamientos de la región de Kharkiv para crear otra "base de pruebas" falsa sobre la supuesta tortura y ejecución de civiles por parte del ejército ruso.

"Representantes de los servicios especiales ucranianos y de las fuerzas del orden están fotografiando y grabando en vídeo los cadáveres de ciudadanos ucranianos muertos, y en presencia de falsos "testigos" están imitando el trabajo de "expertos forenses" y otras "actuaciones procesales"._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## John Nash (Domingo a la(s) 6:41 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Parece que debo haber nacido en otro país y que antes de la inmigración masiva vivíamos en la Arcadia feliz, sin chorizos, violadores, sin jeringuillas por los parques, sin casos Alcasser y demás familia de la España más negra.
> El español medio es jeta, envidioso y ladrón a más no poder, y la prueba más palmaria es el abuso en los abonos de RENFE de media distancia, que van a terminar por quitarlos.
> El país del "sin IVA si ves que tal" estamos como para dar lecciones al mundo.
> Entre los inmigrantes los hay buenos, malos y regulares. Como entre los españoles sin ir más lejos.



La inmigración masiva y sin control nunca es buena. Y aun menos en Estados venidos a menos con instituciones cada vez más indigentes. En la actualidad es utilizada como arma arrojadiza en occidente contra el Estado del bienestar que tanto nos costó lograr.


----------



## Fauna iberica (Domingo a la(s) 6:42 PM)

El otanico repelente niño Vicente, que Rusia ha utilizado todo lo que tenía dice el bienpagao ese.

El chiste se cuenta solo, cada día más putapenicos estos otanistas.


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 6:46 PM)

*El ministro de Economía de Alemania no descarta entregar a Ucrania tanques Leopard en el futuro.*
El ministro alemán de Economía no ha querido descartar este domingo que su gobierno vaya a suministrar a Ucrania tanques Leopard. *"Por supuesto que no puede descartarse", ha manifestado Robert Habeck a la cadena ARD.* La entrega de este armamento pesado es una demanda de Zelenski a la que el Ejecutivo de coalición que gobierna en Berlín no ha accedido hasta ahora.

*Alemania sí va a dar a Ucrania 40 vehículos de combate Marder, más ligeros, en el primer trimestre de este año. *El Marder fue uno de los primeros vehículos de combate de infantería de los países occidentales. Transporta soldados, que pueden disparar desde el interior o bajar a tierra. Cuenta con cañón, una ametralladora y puede disparar un misil antitanque.


----------



## coscorron (Domingo a la(s) 6:51 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Parece que debo haber nacido en otro país y que antes de la inmigración masiva vivíamos en la Arcadia feliz, sin chorizos, violadores, sin jeringuillas por los parques, sin casos Alcasser y demás familia de la España más negra.
> El español medio es jeta, envidioso y ladrón a más no poder, y la prueba más palmaria es el abuso en los abonos de RENFE de media distancia, que van a terminar por quitarlos.
> El país del "sin IVA si ves que tal" estamos como para dar lecciones al mundo.
> Entre los inmigrantes los hay buenos, malos y regulares. Como entre los españoles sin ir más lejos.



Esta muy bien todo lo que dices y bla,bla,bla pero la estadística esta para algo y sabes lo que dice la estadística pues que la prevalencia de la delincuencia entre los inmigrantes es más de 60 % superior a la delincuencia entre Españoles ... Pero vamos esa es una de las estadísticas de la vergüenza, hay muchas más como la de fracaso escolar, recepción de ayudas y como no, trabajo en negro, que no te creas que los inmis se pelean por pagar IVA e IRPF en sus chapuzas, que va, aprendieron rápido el truco.


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 6:57 PM)

*Un portavoz del ejército de Ucrania niega que Rusia haya matado a al menos 600 de sus soldados en Kramatorsk.*
*"Es otro ejemplo de propaganda de Rusia"*. Con estas palabras *ha desmentido a la BBC Serhiy Cherevaty*, portavoz del Ejército ucraniano la información difundida por el ministerio ruso de Defensa según la cual habrían matado a 600 militares ucranianos en Kramatorsk.


----------



## El_Suave (Domingo a la(s) 7:00 PM)

rejon dijo:


> *Un portavoz del ejército de Ucrania niega que Rusia haya matado a al menos 600 de sus soldados en Kramatorsk.*
> *"Es otro ejemplo de propaganda de Rusia"*. Con estas palabras *ha desmentido a la BBC Serhiy Cherevaty*, portavoz del Ejército ucraniano la información difundida por el ministerio ruso de Defensa según la cual habrían matado a 600 militares ucranianos en Kramatorsk.



Sólo faltaba que dijera que no han sido 600 que han sido 900.


----------



## aurariola (Domingo a la(s) 7:03 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Parece que debo haber nacido en otro país y que antes de la inmigración masiva vivíamos en la Arcadia feliz, sin chorizos, violadores, sin jeringuillas por los parques, sin casos Alcasser y demás familia de la España más negra.
> El español medio es jeta, envidioso y ladrón a más no poder, y la prueba más palmaria es el abuso en los abonos de RENFE de media distancia, que van a terminar por quitarlos.
> El país del "sin IVA si ves que tal" estamos como para dar lecciones al mundo.
> Entre los inmigrantes los hay buenos, malos y regulares. Como entre los españoles sin ir más lejos.



Pues los malos y regulares los mandas de vuelta , que de hijo putas andamos sobrados , y los españoles si no los puedes largar cadena perpetua o pena de muerte que el que asesina a machetazos merece la misma pena.....


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 7:03 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> En según que cosas. He puesto una puta foto, que tampoco es esto los papeles secretos de la CIA para que merezca más detalle, y te he puesto el enlace a la localidad, señal de que yo sí he mirado de qué iba eso antes de simplemente ponerlo, sin siquiera opinar. En cuanto a Turiel, sí, se gana las lentejas honradamente... y dice muchas tonterías también. Aparte de ser un advenedizo en esto del peak oil. Puestos a elegir mensajeros en ese sentido, prefiero, y siempre he preferido, y llevan ya décadas literalmente, mucho antes de que apareciera Turial chupando cámara, a los de crisisenergética, empezando por Prieto. Cuando solo cuatro gatos les hacíamos caso.
> 
> De todas formas culpa mía por dejar el nombre del nuclear. El instinto me pedía recortarlo antes de pegar, pero lo he dejado aún sabiendo que alguno iba a responder como tú lo has hecho. Condicionamiento automático, debe de ser.



Tú mismo, aún espero a las tonterías que dice que nadie me las dice pero todos me las comentan sin saber de que va el asunto.


----------



## NS 4 (Domingo a la(s) 7:06 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta decepcionado de que a estas alturas , en pleno siglo XXI hayan burbujos con prejuicios y le duele leer comentarios racistas , xenofobos , antisemitas , misogenos , homofobos ... una pausa porque el clapham ( a veces ) se emociona ... ya esta
> Criticar al Elensky porque es judio es una canallada , oiga ...y un insulto a Einstein , Freud , Oppenheimer , Edward Salk , Karl Marx , Norman Mailer , Frida Kahlo , Modigliani , Leon Trotsky , Spinoza , Woody Allen , Spielberg , Kubrick ( clave en la mision Apolo XXI )
> Pink , Indiana Jones ...sorry , Harrison Ford , Paul Newman , Bob Dylan , Barbara Streisand , Billy Joel , Calvin Klein , Levi Strauss ... , Baruch Blumberg ..Jesucristo y ...el clapham .
> Y ahora el clapham seguira leyendo la biografia Valeriano Weyler , genocida que asesino a 200 mil campesinos cubanos en la Guerra de la Independencia quien , por cierto era espanol . Tan espanol como Lorca , Velazquez, Goya , Fernando Alonso , Dr Maranon , El Cid , Rafa Nadal , Gaudi , Cervantes , Picasso , Emilio Herrera y ...Esperanza Aguirre , entre otros .



...vale, es una canallada...por ser judio...

Y CRITICARLO PORQUE ES OOOOTRO JUDIO CON PODER???

Claphamides...tu crees que es logico y racional comparar al matarife de Zeledon ...con Paul Newman??? O con Kubrick??? O con Spinoza???

En que lugar dejas a esos figuras??? Porque fueron figuras...fenomenos...

Alguna de tus personalidades deberia tener la capacidad de abstraerse de tu condicion de medio judio...y poder contemplar la realidad, actual e historica...a los ojos de un goy...

O no??


----------



## Yomateix (Domingo a la(s) 7:08 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Parece que debo haber nacido en otro país y que antes de la inmigración masiva vivíamos en la Arcadia feliz, sin chorizos, violadores, sin jeringuillas por los parques, sin casos Alcasser y demás familia de la España más negra.
> El español medio es jeta, envidioso y ladrón a más no poder, y la prueba más palmaria es el abuso en los abonos de RENFE de media distancia, que van a terminar por quitarlos.
> El país del "sin IVA si ves que tal" estamos como para dar lecciones al mundo.
> Entre los inmigrantes los hay buenos, malos y regulares. Como entre los españoles sin ir más lejos.



Pues si, evidentemente vives en otro país o en los mundos de Yupi. Si lees lo que he puesto, no he dicho que antes no hubiese delitos, pero antes no tenías la exageración de robos con violencia que tienes ahora (antes te podían dar un tirón, ahora te llevas un navajazo) no tenías tantos barrios como tienes ahora donde la policia solo entra si llaman por un aviso, pero si no, ni patrullan, barrios que antes eran barrios obreros y donde ahora da miedo entrar. Antes esto era la excepión, ahora es la norma y en toda ciudad hay varios barrios así, no digo en el extrarradio, si no en las propias ciudades. Antes una violación te escandalizaba porque no era algo habitual, ahora violaciones donde dan una paliza previa a la mujer con una violencia brutal, como a esa anciana esta misma semana.....ya ni salen apenas en los medios o nota breve y ya está....al menos dependiendo de quien lo cometa.

Que tu puedas ser un jeta, envidioso y ladrón a más no poder no significa que todos los Españoles lo sean....que viendo tu desconocimiento de la España de hace 30 años, supongo que en realidad eres un inmigrante que solo lleva unos años aquí y de ahí ese odio a todo lo Español, como los vecinos que indiqué que tuve en su día, que en lugar de agradecer las ayudas económicas, odiaban España y a los Españoles como te pasa a ti. Y nadie ha dicho que no haya inmigrantes buenos, si no que los que vienen a España no son en la mayoría de casos lo mejor de esas sociedades, de hecho para ti habrá que aplaudir la inmigración ilegal, cuando de partida están cometiendo un delito al acceder a un país de forma ilegal....y en algunos casos como en la valla de Melilla, con violencia de por medio. Los inmigrantes que vienen con papeles, que han recibido una educación mínima en sus paises de orígen, no los verás delinquiendo, ni juntandose en guetos. El problema es la inmigración desmedida que se está sufriendo en Europa.

¿Que tendrá que ver lo del país sin Iva y por tanto no poder dar lecciones al mundo? Cuando España no ha intentado dar lecciones a otros paises. Y que tu puedas ser un jeta que procura no pagar el Iva, no significa que todos sean como tú, pero claro, es que los inmigrantes ilegales pagan más impuestos que los Españoles y ninguno trabaja en negro, porque ellos si son generosos por naturaleza.....vaya troll. De verdad que ya no sabes ni por donde suena la flauta e intentas criticar sin saber ni porqué hacerlo xD Ese odio desmedido a España no es bueno ¿No te han querido dar papeles? Superalo. Ale, troll que odia a los Españoles y sin embargo escribe en un foro Español, al ignore.


----------



## NS 4 (Domingo a la(s) 7:09 PM)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Apoyando a Ucrania puede, pero mutilando nunca.



Joder Carmen...que no estamos en la edad de la inocencia...cojones.

Perturbados de todo color los tienes en todas las guerras del mundo.

Tus palabras denotan una gran dosis de sectarismo...o una gran dosis de inocencia.

Quiero pensar lo segundo...asi que no me contestes...joderas el poco aprecio intelectual que aun siento por algunos de vosotros...los karki rojos...o rojos del pleistoceno.


----------



## Honkler (Domingo a la(s) 7:09 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


> Esto solo ocurre cuando se está desconsolado.
> 
> Pero vamos, que si no vamos a por las nukes



Los polacos saben que, cuando ucrania caiga, los siguientes en la mira serán ellos.


----------



## Elimina (Domingo a la(s) 7:10 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de todos los totalitarismos, ya sean nazis, comunistas o fascistas. Por eso apoyo a los Estados Unidos de América, garante de la libertad y la democracia, y a la OTAN, que es quien protege al mundo de las amenazas de los enemigos de la libertad.
> 
> Te dejo que sigas expulsando tu odio irracional contra Occidente, la democracia, la OTAN, la Unión Europea y todo el mundo libre. Pero por lo menos ten la decencia de reconocer que eso puedes hacerlo porque tienes la inmensa fortuna de vivir en el mundo libre, y da las gracias a la OTAN, a los EE.UU y a la UE, que son quienes te permiten esa libertad que en tus amados regímenes nazicomunistas (China y Rusia) no tendrías.



¿Y qué más te han traído los reyes, peque? Anda manda unas fotos


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 7:11 PM)

*Rusia aumenta las defensas en Zaporizhzhia a medida que aumentan los temores sobre la contraofensiva de Ucrania.
* - Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido

"Un gran avance ucraniano en Zaporizhzhia desafiaría seriamente la viabilidad del 'puente terrestre' de Rusia que une la región rusa de Rostov y Crimea".


----------



## NS 4 (Domingo a la(s) 7:16 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Los panchitos y restos de progenoZidas rusonazis babeando con que Europa se moriria de frio.... Toma una buena dosis de karma:



Vais a tener vuestra dosis de ...batalla de medios acorazados...

El Karma tete....es muuuuu kabron.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Domingo a la(s) 7:18 PM)

vil. dijo:


> No te dije lo del portaaviones nuclear por casualidad... tú tienes una ligera idea de lo que supone ECONÓMICAMENTE tener un simple portaaviones de ese tipo para una economía... son tan costosos y es tan surrealista las necesidades de todo tipo que generan que simplemente son inviables para todo país... incluida Francia que lo sostiene a costa de otras demandas económicas, con todo y con ello, tras China y Rusia es quíen más capacidad tiene en ese nivel, superando hoy a Inglaterra, lo cual es algo IMPRESIONANTE... PERO... PERO...
> 
> Hoy es tal el coste de lo militar que TODO OCCIDENTE, incluido EE.UU. sólo pueden permitirse guerras durante un cierto periódo de tiempo só pena de arruinarse en el intento de proyectar poder, el caso más actual es EE.UU.-Afganistan o como unos pastores con simples tirachinas han expulsado a una potencia sin GANARLE UNA BATALLA real...
> 
> Economía, economía, economía... y ¿ALEMANIA QUE GASTA?... la OTAN gasta por ella, o más bien EL TIO SAM pone la pasta... y eso no se cuenta...



Dejaos de portaaviones, lo que le otorga verdaderamente peso a Francia con respecto al resto de paises de Europa quitando a los pérfidos son sus 4 submarinos nucleares clase Le Triomphant, lanzadores de misiles balísticos SLBM M-51.

Francia desarrolló su triada nuclear y llegó a disponer de ella, pero hoy en día ya no tiene misiles en silo, solo dispone de algunos Rafale armados con misiles de crucero ASMP-A y los 4 submarinos anteriores, que realmente como mucho suele estar 1 en dique en mantenimiento y 3 activos en base o de patrulla.


----------



## otroyomismo (Domingo a la(s) 7:18 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho en otro post. Leéros La era del capitalismo de vigilancia. Vais a flipar.



Se lo regale a un amigo. A ver si lo empieza o si no que me lo pase.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Domingo a la(s) 7:19 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> A ver.
> 
> A lo que me refiero es que da la impresión de que Rusia realiza estos ataques como mera represalia, pero sin un sentido estratégico. No es la primera vez que pasa: lo vimos con un ataque con misiles tras el bombazo contra el puente de Crimea, otro tras el ataque a la base rusa en Kursk, y ahora en este caso.
> 
> ...



Pero bueno!!. Qué hace esta sarta de frases infumables de sentido común en este foro. No sabes dónde estás? 

Limítate a cantar las jaculatorias, coño!!

Putin es que es buena gente Ora Pro Nobis
Y no les tira los puentes. Ora Pro Nobis

Va con la mano en la espalda, Ora Pro Nobis
Es que es como Mafalda. Ora Pro Nobis

Disparan con precisión, Ora pro Nobis
es que le dan a un gorrión. Ora pro nobis

.Faro y Guia de Occidente, Ora Pro Nobis
el gurú que nunca miente. Ora Pro Nobis.


----------



## NS 4 (Domingo a la(s) 7:21 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> El camarada @ZHU DE ha dado en el clavo y confirma lo que el clapham lleva meses diciendo : Huele a Molotov - Ribbentrop
> El clapham , que es ISTJ-T llega a conclusiones basadas en datos y hechos . Y los datos ( y hechos ) indican que Rusia no considera a Occidente como enemigo . El clapham no se fija en lo que " dice " Rusia , sino en lo que " hace " Rusia ...
> Hoy , por ejemplo , Rusia elimino a cientos de militares ukros en Kramatorsk en un ataque de represalia . Really ?
> Se estan meando en tu face . Necesita Rusia un motivo para tomar " represalias " contra Ucrania ? El clapham pensaba , ( oh iluso de lui ) que estar atacando territorio ruso y asesinando a ciudadanos rusos EN territorio ruso era mas que suficiente ...
> ...



No es por el coste de reconstruirlo...Ucrania es una tierra muy rica y valiosa.

Es que lo quiere libre de nazis.

Te olvidas a veces de tus ideas mas brillantes

Entre salto entre Clapham y Clapham....pierdes bits.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 7:21 PM)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 7:22 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Sólo faltaba que dijera que no han sido 600 que han sido 900.



Igual te quedas corto.....


----------



## ignorante (Domingo a la(s) 7:23 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Te refieres como el inmigrante ilegal que esta semana violó anal y vaginalmente a una anciana de 60 años? Eso si, antes le destrozó la cara, que se ve que pensó que lo que le iba a hacer después no iba a ser suficiente. Violaciones, agresiones sexuales, robos.....algo habitual, tanto que hasta un jefe de policia salió hace unos meses a reconocer quienes cometen la mayoría de los delitos en España.....fué apartado de su puesto de inmediato. O quizás te refieres a los que están en centros de menas y agreden a sus propios educadores y se escapan cuando quieren a robar. O quizás a los sudamericanos que forman bandas en Madrid y roban con machetes o se ponen a pegar tiros. O quizás a los que viven en Barcelona, marroquies robando día tras día y entran por una puerta y salen por otra (esta fisma semana estos y la cup fiesta anti reyes magos y anti costumbres en España) O quizás te refieres a los guetos donde se juntan donde la gente que ha vivido toda la vida malvende sus viviendas por la delincuencia, suciedad....O quizás a los que se juntan en parques donde las personas de bien ya no se atreven a acercarse a partir de determinadas horas o etc etc Los inmigrantes no son pobres víctimas. Otra cosa es que este gobierno fomente la llegada de inmigrantes con ayudas sociales y que justifique o tape los delitos que cometen estos mientras da más notoriedad a los que cometen los que son Españoles (o nacionalizados como si lo fuesen), pero de víctimas no tienen nada, si se los justifica por ser inmigrantes, se está haciendo lo mismo que hace el gobierno. La inmigración para España no ha sido positiva, no porque sean víctimas (tener que marcharte de tu pais para intentar tener una vida mejor, no te convierte en víctima) si no porque viene lo peor de otras sociedades, porque quien está bien y vive bien, no suele emigrar y si lo hace es porque suele tener estudios y por tanto una buena educación. Yo recuerdo unos inmigrantes que tenía como vecinos, siempre con el "puta España y putos Españoles" Y cuando venía la policia porque eran una borrachos que ponían la música a todo volumen hasta las 8 de la mañana, siempre era....es que los Españoles del edificio son racistas y nos tienen mania. Incluso los escuchabas no se si al marido o al hijo llamando a la madre/mujer puta de mierda te voy a matar una y otra vez cuando se emborrachaban. ¿Eran víctimas? Para nada, eran gentuza y la culpa de su comportamiento no era de nadie, salvo de ellos mismos....eso si, los primeros en pedir paguitas, porque los escuchaba yo hablar del tema, ya que hablaban a gritos.



Hay muchas cosas ciertas en lo que dices, otras discutibles, y es cierto que esto es un tema tabú, pero hablar demasiado de ello conduciría al riesgo de estigmatizar colectivos (en vez de condenar las malas conductas; siempre hay gente honesta en todo colectivo).

El problema es cómo encajar la inmigración desde una perspectiva humana. En particular, cuando los inmigrantes "malos" hablan español ¿a qué se debe? ¡Exacto! ¡BINGO!. Nosotros fuimos emigrantes en su tierra en el pasado. Para ser exactos ejercimos colonialismo en su territorio. En parte son también españoles, incluso de sangre ¿no?. Eso es lo único que habla un poco bien de nosotros (nos mezclamos en vez de exterminarlos). Tenemos una responsabilidad particular hacia esa gente, y tenemos que lidiar con ello nos guste o no. La solución no sería poner verjas o expulsar por sistema a nadie.

Bueno, y si vienen de otras geografías, lo mismo, siguen siendo personas.


----------



## orcblin (Domingo a la(s) 7:25 PM)

ignorante dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas ciertas en lo que dices, otras discutibles, y es cierto que esto es un tema tabú, pero hablar demasiado de ello conduciría al riesgo de estigmatizar colectivos (en vez de condenar las malas conductas; siempre hay gente honesta en todo colectivo).
> 
> El problema es cómo encajar la inmigración desde una perspectiva humana. En particular, cuando los inmigrantes "malos" hablan español ¿a qué se debe? ¡Exacto! ¡BINGO!. Nosotros fuimos emigrantes en su tierra en el pasado. Para ser exactos ejercimos colonialismo en su territorio. En parte son también españoles, incluso de sangre ¿no?. Eso es lo único que habla un poco bien de nosotros (nos mezclamos en vez de exterminarlos). Tenemos una responsabilidad particular hacia esa gente, y tenemos que lidiar con ello nos guste o no. La solución no sería poner verjas o expulsar por sistema a nadie.
> 
> Bueno, y si vienen de otras geografías, lo mismo, siguen siendo personas.



La consigna debería ser clara todo dios es bienvenido.. pero al primer delito expulsado


----------



## Yomateix (Domingo a la(s) 7:26 PM)

¿Han matado un soldado? ¿Cien? ¿Mil? Porque el ataque a esos cuarteles es ampliamente reconocido. Que no haya muerto nadie no es creible. Ahora con poner una foto de un edificio cualquiera y decir que era ese donde estaban los teóricos soldados y que no ha pasado nada, solucionado. El problema es que a ver quien te fias con la información tan sesgada y manipulada que dan.

*Un portavoz del ejército de Ucrania niega que Rusia haya matado a al menos 600 de sus soldados en Kramatorsk*
*"Es otro ejemplo de propaganda de Rusia"*. Con estas palabras *ha desmentido a la BBC Serhiy Cherevaty*, portavoz del Ejército ucraniano la información difundida por el ministerio ruso de Defensa según la cual habrían matado a 600 militares ucranianos en Kramatorsk.


_Por cierto, noticia de ahora mismo....aunque no dice nada nuevo. Menos mal que son de los buenos...10 meses ya detenido sin una sola prueba y sin posibilidad de defenderse por tanto._


La justicia polaca analizará este 10 de enero, en una nueva vista, las alegaciones presentadas por los abogados del periodista Pablo González contra la prisión provisional, que se ha ido prorrogando cada tres meses desde que fuera detenido el pasado 28 de febrero en la ciudad de Przemysl, cuando cubría la información sobre la oleada de refugiados ucranianos tras la invasión rusa.



orcblin dijo:


> La consigna debería ser clara todo dios es bienvenido.. pero al primer delito expulsado



Exacto, así de sencillo, mientras cumplas la ley todo el mundo es bienvenido. Pero si cometes un delito, nada de salir a la calle como si nada (incluso los que no tienen papeles) y si entras ilegalmente, cometiendo pues un delito, en lugar de premiar este acto dandoles papeles, expulsión. Ejemplo, la violación de Tenerife esta semana, entra ilegalmente en Lanzarote y lo trasladaron a Tenerife a un centro de inmigrantes para su tutela (que no expulsión) Algo que se podría haber evitado.


----------



## El Veraz (Domingo a la(s) 7:26 PM)

Venga, vamos a desmontar mentiras de los Zerdos rusonaZis:









Ukraine war: Why Russia's claim that air strike killed 600 is almost certainly a grotesque untruth


Moscow is desperate for a victory after the huge loss of troops in Makiivka on New Year's Eve and its latest claim about a massive air strike in Kramatorsk smacks of desperation.




news.sky.com





Traduccion

*Guerra de Ucrania: por qué la afirmación de Rusia de que el ataque aéreo mató a 600 es casi con seguridad una falsedad grotesca*

Moscú está desesperado por una victoria después de la gran pérdida de tropas en Makiivka en la víspera de Año Nuevo y su último reclamo sobre un ataque aéreo masivo en Kramatorsk huele a desesperación.
domingo 8 de enero de 2023 17:02, Reino Unido

*El hecho de que estés leyendo esto habla del éxito de la propaganda rusa.*

Pero para Rusia no importa. Como obra de desinformación, está ahí fuera y se abrirá camino a través de las redes sociales y los principales sitios de noticias.

Si la gente lo cree, mucho mejor, pero ese no es realmente el punto. Mientras dudes de todo lo que dice todo el mundo, es una victoria para los propagandistas.

Estás asaltado por la información y no sabes lo que es verdad.

1. En este caso, es bastante fácil de desacreditar. Las imágenes del sitio en sí muestran un lugar de destrucción muy limitada.
2. Es fácil llegar a Kramatorsk, por lo que se puede verificar la realidad.
3. La afirmación no es compatible con la práctica militar ucraniana. Seiscientos soldados no se amontonan al alcance de la artillería, se dispersan.
4. Los ucranianos lo han negado enfáticamente.

El portavoz de las Fuerzas Conjuntas de Ucrania, Serhii Cherevatyi, dijo: "La información rusa no es cierta.

"El ejército ruso atacó Kramatorsk con siete misiles a las 23:30 de ayer. Pero no tuvo ningún impacto en el ejército ucraniano".

Sin embargo, la información también tiene un mercado dentro de Rusia.

El régimen está desesperado por una victoria, especialmente después de la gran pérdida de tropas en Makiivka en la víspera de Año Nuevo.

El reclamo de un ataque de venganza se empaquetará para el consumo interno en los boletines de noticias de televisión, donde una parte sustancial de la población lo digerirá sin cuestionarlo.

Pero hay algo más en ello.

Moscú ve su fuerza como uno de los ejércitos más grandes del mundo, por lo que seguramente inventar victorias, incluso con un claro diseño de propaganda, huele a desesperación.


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 7:29 PM)

*El jefe de la OTAN sostiene que el envío de armas es el "camino más rápido" hacia una paz negociada en Ucrania.*
El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, ha afirmado este domingo que el "camino más rápido" hacia una solución de paz negociada entre Rusia y Ucrania es continuar apoyando a Kiev con armas para potenciar su fuerza en el campo de batalla, lo cual beneficiaría su posición en una potencial mesa de negociación con Moscú.

Durante un discurso en la conferencia de seguridad Folk och Försvar, que se celebra en la ciudad sueca de Sälen, Stoltenberg ha indicado que, aunque "es imposible decir cuándo o cómo acabará la guerra en Ucrania", se sabe que *"la mayoría de las guerras acaban en la mesa de negociación" y "esta probablemente acabará así también".*

"Lo que los ucranianos logren en la mesa de negociación dependerá de su fuerza en el campo de batalla. Si queremos una solución de paz negociada en la que Ucrania sobreviva como un país democrático independiente en Europa, el camino más rápido es apoyar a Ucrania. Las armas son, de hecho, el camino hacia la paz", ha señalado Stoltenberg durante la conferencia.


----------



## El Veraz (Domingo a la(s) 7:29 PM)

Aqui podemos ver como efectivamente el edificio esta totalmente entero y que lo unico que han podido eliminar es a 600 hormigas de un tiro preciso al hormiguero. Seria bastante comico si no fuera porque hay inutiles que se creen todas las mentiras y bazofias rusonazis:


----------



## NS 4 (Domingo a la(s) 7:30 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> La Libertad es la puta del Capital, y la Democracia su palanganera. ¡¡VIVA LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO!! los demócratas al GULAG.



La libertad es puta obligada, prostituida por el poder del momento...la democracia hoza y goza en el puterio.

Es puta por vicio.


----------



## otroyomismo (Domingo a la(s) 7:32 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Menuda foto, distopía total. No, no es una peli de ciencia ficción, aunque lo parece:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320990
> 
> ...



la version de Lego es mas inocente:


----------



## El Veraz (Domingo a la(s) 7:34 PM)

Y mientras unos inventan, los otros siguen a la faena, destrozando al invasor rusonazi genozida:


----------



## otroyomismo (Domingo a la(s) 7:35 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> ¿Te refieres como el inmigrante ilegal que esta semana violó anal y vaginalmente a una anciana de 60 años? Eso si, antes le destrozó la cara, que se ve que pensó que lo que le iba a hacer después no iba a ser suficiente. Violaciones, agresiones sexuales, robos.....algo habitual, tanto que hasta un jefe de policia salió hace unos meses a reconocer quienes cometen la mayoría de los delitos en España.....fué apartado de su puesto de inmediato. O quizás te refieres a los que están en centros de menas y agreden a sus propios educadores y se escapan cuando quieren a robar. O quizás a los sudamericanos que forman bandas en Madrid y roban con machetes o se ponen a pegar tiros. O quizás a los que viven en Barcelona, marroquies robando día tras día y entran por una puerta y salen por otra (esta fisma semana estos y la cup fiesta anti reyes magos y anti costumbres en España) O quizás te refieres a los guetos donde se juntan donde la gente que ha vivido toda la vida malvende sus viviendas por la delincuencia, suciedad....O quizás a los que se juntan en parques donde las personas de bien ya no se atreven a acercarse a partir de determinadas horas o etc etc Los inmigrantes no son pobres víctimas. Otra cosa es que este gobierno fomente la llegada de inmigrantes con ayudas sociales y que justifique o tape los delitos que cometen estos mientras da más notoriedad a los que cometen los que son Españoles (o nacionalizados como si lo fuesen), pero de víctimas no tienen nada, si se los justifica por ser inmigrantes, se está haciendo lo mismo que hace el gobierno. La inmigración para España no ha sido positiva, no porque sean víctimas (tener que marcharte de tu pais para intentar tener una vida mejor, no te convierte en víctima) si no porque viene lo peor de otras sociedades, porque quien está bien y vive bien, no suele emigrar y si lo hace es porque suele tener estudios y por tanto una buena educación. Yo recuerdo unos inmigrantes que tenía como vecinos, siempre con el "puta España y putos Españoles" Y cuando venía la policia porque eran una borrachos que ponían la música a todo volumen hasta las 8 de la mañana, siempre era....es que los Españoles del edificio son racistas y nos tienen mania. Incluso los escuchabas no se si al marido o al hijo llamando a la madre/mujer puta de mierda te voy a matar una y otra vez cuando se emborrachaban. ¿Eran víctimas? Para nada, eran gentuza y la culpa de su comportamiento no era de nadie, salvo de ellos mismos....eso si, los primeros en pedir paguitas, porque los escuchaba yo hablar del tema, ya que hablaban a gritos.





Spoiler



El 31 de diciembre de 2022, en Tenerife, un ilegal marroquí llegado en patera hace sólo unos días viola a una mujer española de 60 años. La viola vaginal y analmente y le desfigura la cara. Puede decirse que *ese día, 31 de diciembre de 2022, terminó la vida de esta mujer,* que tiene nombres y apellidos aunque no los conozcamos. Terminó su vida y comenzó una pesadilla. No habrá semana, no habrá día que no recuerde el crimen cometido por ese salvaje.

Yo, humildemente, *me limitaré a hacerle al lector una serie de preguntas*:


¿Dónde está Irene Montero? ¿Dónde están las feministas? Sabemos todos cuán denodadamente luchan contra los _micromachismos_, y cuán enorme es su indignación cuando unos universitarios más salidos que el pico de una mesa gritan cuatro tonterías desde los balcones de una residencia. ¿Dónde están sus tuits, sus lamentos, sus quejidos?
¿Convertirán los Burdeles Mediáticos¹ este crimen en un drama nacional al estilo de _La Manada_ o de los gritos “machistas” de los chavales de la residencia? ¿Nos ahogarán en tertulias, columnas, titulares y reportajes? ¿Conoceremos hasta el tipo sanguíneo de la rata que perpetró el crimen?
Si es que no, ¿por qué? ¿Por qué dedicarían los Burdeles Mediáticos menos tiempo a este crimen abominable que al circo de la residencia? ¿No deberían los minutos de telediario guardar alguna relación con la gravedad del suceso? ¿Será que aquí se trata de un hecho _no homologado_? ¿Será que no quieren incurrir en un delito de *malinformación*²?
He podido encontrar la noticia en El Debate y el periódico local tinerfeño El Día. Ni Lo Mundo, ni Lo País, ni Lo Español, ni toda la morralla manipuladora que todos conocemos bien, se hace eco. Si los medios de comunicación no funcionan como tales, ¿qué son? ¿Cuál es la verdadera naturaleza de los medios de masas en España? ¿Cuál es su auténtico rol en el seno del régimen actual?
La conflictividad creada por la inmigración marroquí (y magrebí en general) en España, en la forma de violaciones, abuso sexual, palizas, robos, peleas, agresiones brutales de toda clase, es verdaderamente escandalosa. ¿Qué ganamos los españoles permitiendo la entrada de estas personas?
Hay una diáspora española considerable en toda Europa. ¿Se comportan los emigrados españoles en Francia, Alemania, Inglaterra, Polonia, como los marroquíes en España? ¿Sí o no?
Si así fuera, ¿podríamos soportar la vergüenza? ¿Podríamos mirar a la cara a los demás europeos? ¿No aprovecharían los progres, peritos en la disciplina del autoodio, para acusar a España de ser un país de gentuza incivilizada?
¿Por qué el grado de exigencia moral que tenemos con nosotros mismos, no lo tenemos con Marruecos? ¿Acaso los consideramos _menos que humanos_?ç
¿Por qué pareciera ser que a los marroquíes que viven en España, conocedores del comportamiento aberrante de tantos de sus compatriotas, no les cabe el orgullo marroquí en el pecho? Ya los vimos con las banderas hace poco. ¿Por qué ellos viven su identidad nacional con orgullo y los españoles con vergüenza, cuando comparar España con Marruecos es como comparar el solomillo con la mortadela?
¿Qué le pasa a Marruecos, qué oscuridad late allí, que un número inusitado de la gente que nos envía alberga semejante capacidad para el Mal?
¿Por qué los españoles tenemos que soportar que nuestras élites políticas importen esta clase de escoria?
¿Por qué sistemáticamente los españoles tienen que pagar con su bienestar, su seguridad, si es que no con su dignidad, su vida o su propiedad, la traición de esas élites políticas?
¿Es justo o no es justo decir que todo este gobierno, más las ONGs traficantes de personas, son cómplices necesarios de la violación de esta pobre mujer? ¿Pagarán algún día? ¿Pedirán perdón? ¿Darán marcha atrás? ¿Dimitirán?
En España hay cerca de 1 millón de marroquíes empadronados. ¿Cuáles son sus niveles de renta, educación, fracaso escolar, productividad, integración, delincuencia o dependencia de las ayudas sociales?
En el caso de ser abismalmente peores que los de los españoles, ¿por qué entonces España importa poblaciones disfuncionales a su territorio? ¿No supone esto un paso atrás en el desarrollo de nuestro país?
¿Qué gana España, qué ganamos los españoles, importando problemáticas sociales que ya estaban (bastante) superadas entre la población autóctona y que puede costarnos décadas eliminar? Citemos: niveles alarmantes de criminalidad y violencia entre la juventud, fracaso escolar estrepitoso, dependencia económica del Estado, perfiles profesionales sin cualificación…
¿Qué gana España (bueno, esto es aplicable a toda Europa), creando dentro de nuestras fronteras escenarios multiétnicos potencialmente peligrosísimos más propios de Bosnia que de cualquier otro sitio? ¿De verdad nadie es lo _mal_ que pueden ponerse las cosas si el invento termina por no funcionar?
Por cierto, ¿cómo ha podido España permitir que los españoles étnicos hayan sido minorizados en Ceuta y Melilla por nacionales de un Estado abiertamente hostil que declara por los cuatro vientos querer engullirlas? La baza más importante que podía tener España: una comunidad de españoles étnicos difíciles de absorber para Marruecos, la ha perdido. ¿Para quiénes trabajan las élites políticas españolas?
¿Sería España un país mejor, más rico, más cohesionado, si en lugar de ese millón de marroquíes, tuviéramos un millón más de niños españoles?
¿Por qué las élites españolas les prefieren a ellos que a nosotros?
*Ruego al lector conteste las preguntas con honestidad y valentía*, y que saque sus propias conclusiones.

1
Lo que vienen a ser los medios de comunicación de masas.
2
Concepto de reciente cuño referido a información veraz, factual, pero utilizada para diseminar relatos/narrativas indeseables. Este concepto ya es manejado de manera oficial por el Departamento de Seguridad Nacional (DHS) norteamericano. Una buena traducción al castizo sería: información acerca de hechos reales que no nos gusta porque amenaza el statu quo.



menuda victima el colega


----------



## otroyomismo (Domingo a la(s) 7:36 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Parece que debo haber nacido en otro país y que antes de la inmigración masiva vivíamos en la Arcadia feliz, sin chorizos, violadores, sin jeringuillas por los parques, sin casos Alcasser y demás familia de la España más negra.
> El español medio es jeta, envidioso y ladrón a más no poder, y la prueba más palmaria es el abuso en los abonos de RENFE de media distancia, que van a terminar por quitarlos.
> *El país del "sin IVA si ves que tal" estamos como para dar lecciones al mundo.*
> Entre los inmigrantes los hay buenos, malos y regulares. Como entre los españoles sin ir más lejos.




Pues si, lo del IVA es muy parecido a lo que le ha pasado a la anciana


----------



## Jotagb (Domingo a la(s) 7:37 PM)

Rusia está buscando a gente para alistarse a sus tropas.


----------



## Prophet (Domingo a la(s) 7:38 PM)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Cómo se pueden ver películas como esta de la cinematografia rusa contemporánea?



En amazon prime está ahora mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 7:38 PM)

HAY MIEDO.... EN RUSIA.


Rusia ofrece a Ucrania un "escenario coreano" para detener la guerra.

« Ahora se nos ofrece la versión coreana. El llamado "paralelo 38" condicional. Aquí estos son ucranianos, y aquí no son ucranianos.
Los rusos ahora inventarán cualquier cosa dijo Danilov.

Según él, ahora en reuniones con políticos europeos, los representantes de Moscú supuestamente transmiten "mensajes de que están dispuestos a hacer concesiones, pero para arreglar el status quo que existe hoy".


----------



## Tierra Azul (Domingo a la(s) 7:40 PM)

No hay mas preguntas, senoria, todo muy cristalino.

Ellos haciendo zi bwana, nosotros con el culo en pompa viendo como se nos gastan el dinero de los impuestos y los rusos partiendose de risa (no sé si literalmente porque tambien hay muertos en su lado por culpa de la otanazi) porque se nos compran por debajo de la mesa al doble o triple de su valor (mas caro) su gas/etc...
Irina – Telegram


----------



## Icibatreuh (Domingo a la(s) 7:40 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Venga, vamos a desmontar mentiras de los Zerdos rusonaZis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me llama la atención que la prensa rusa haya relegado la "noticia" de los 600 soldados abatidos a oposiciones muy muy secundarias. Solo el K. Pravda lo trae en cabecera.

Ni ellos se lo creen.


----------



## dabuti (Domingo a la(s) 7:43 PM)

orcblin dijo:


> La consigna debería ser clara todo dios es bienvenido.. pero al primer delito expulsado



Y, si español, al primer delito sin paguitas de por vida.

A trabajar y buscarse la vida pero jamás ya ni paro ni renta básica ni pollas.

Verías como la etnia y la basura blanca nazional espabila.


----------



## El_Suave (Domingo a la(s) 7:49 PM)

rejon dijo:


> *El jefe de la OTAN sostiene que el envío de armas es el "camino más rápido" hacia una paz negociada en Ucrania.*
> El secretario general de la OTAN, *Jens Stoltenberg*, ha afirmado este domingo que el "camino más rápido" hacia una solución de paz negociada entre Rusia y Ucrania es continuar apoyando a Kiev con armas para potenciar su fuerza en el campo de batalla, lo cual beneficiaría su posición en una potencial mesa de negociación con Moscú.
> 
> Durante un discurso en la conferencia de seguridad Folk och Försvar, que se celebra en la ciudad sueca de Sälen, Stoltenberg ha indicado que, aunque "es imposible decir cuándo o cómo acabará la guerra en Ucrania", se sabe que *"la mayoría de las guerras acaban en la mesa de negociación" y "esta probablemente acabará así también".*
> ...




Otro al que habrá que sentar en el banquillo.


----------



## Artedi (Domingo a la(s) 7:49 PM)

Egam dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido que para acabar con el mal, hay que cortar las cabezas de las serpientes. Todos sabemos quiénes son.



Mira, uno de los hilos que tenía en mente abrir se titulaba "El nido de la serpiente". Y no, no está en Washington...


----------



## mazuste (Domingo a la(s) 7:56 PM)

¿Guerra climática?

*LA BATALLA DE LOS VIENTOS: OTAN vs. EURASIA

En los cielos de la UE se está librando una gran batalla geopolítica entre los sistemas meteorológicos*
_* del Atlántico Norte y Eurasia. El resultado de esta batalla puede determinar el destino del mundo 
durante décadas.

Si prevalece el Atlántico Norte ( mapa ) , Europa tendrá un clima templado y fuertes vientos. 
Habrá abundancia de energía eólica. Los precios de la electricidad en Alemania serán negativos.
Si prevalecen los sistemas euroasiáticos de alta presión (H) , Europa se congelará. Los cielos 
despejados no traen viento. Los precios de la electricidad pueden alcanzar los 4000 €/MWh. 
Habrá apagones continuos en toda Europa. Se necesitará gas natural para la calefacción 
y las reservas pueden agotarse antes de la primavera. La alta presión euroasiática dominó 
la mayor parte de diciembre. El nuevo año ha visto avanzar los vientos del Atlántico.

La OTAN y la UE han puesto todas sus apuestas en los sistemas de baja presión del Atlántico
Norte que prevalecen. Si el Atlántico Norte gana, Europa y su esfuerzo bélico se salvan. 
Si Eurasia gana, Europa tendrá que rogar a Putin por más gasolina.

Publicado por: Petri Krohn | 8 ene 2023 15:06 utc | *_*5*


----------



## rejon (Domingo a la(s) 7:56 PM)

No es su hijo, sino el de uno de sus máximos colaboradores. Otra cosa es que lo quisiera como a un hijo, pero eso no lo sabemos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Domingo a la(s) 8:00 PM)




----------



## Elimina (Domingo a la(s) 8:00 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pero bueno!!. Qué hace esta sarta de frases infumables de sentido común en este foro. No sabes dónde estás?
> 
> Limítate a cantar las jaculatorias, coño!!
> 
> ...



A llorar a forocoches, amiguer.


----------



## clapham5 (Domingo a la(s) 8:01 PM)

NS 4 dijo:


> No es por el coste de reconstruirlo...Ucrania es una tierra muy rica y valiosa.
> 
> Es que lo quiere libre de nazis.
> 
> ...



Que un pais sea " RICO " en recursos naturales es irrelevante . Si ese axioma fuera cierto Venezuela , Iran , Brasil y Rusia fueran paises desarrollados y no economias emergentes .
La riqueza natural ( per se ) no tiene valor si no hay dinero y tecnologia para transformarla
Eso , como burbujo pata negra que eres deberias saberlo .
Rusia es un pais " rico " en recursos naturales pero carece del musculo financiero para llevar a cabo una inversion trillonaria como la anexion de Ucrania . Solo Crimea , que apenas mide 27 mil Km2 " cuesta " a Rusia entre 6 y 7 mil millones al anyo
No lo dice el clapham , lo dijo Alexei Kudrin , ex ministro de finanzas de Rusia . La cifra deberia ser mayor , unos 8-10 mil millones
Calculando a ojo entre 72 y 90 mil millones de dolares " solo " para Crimea desde 2014
Multiplica esa cifra por 4 ( y agregale un 10 % anual de inflacion ) y te dara el " coste " de la anexion de Kerson , Zaporiya , Donetsk y Lugansk
para los proximos anos . Tiene Rusia ese dinero ? NO .
La " desnazificacion " es una solucion temporal , no definitiva .
Ucrania jamas estara libre de nazis porque la ideologia nazi se ha convertido en parte de la identidad nacional ucraniana
Para que Ucrania se " desnazifique " la cantidad de ukros que deben morir en combate debe ser MAYOR que la cantidad de ukros que les sustituyan y el ritmo de bajas ucranianas sigue siendo bajo ...
El objetivo no es la " desnazificacion " cosa imposible de logar si no se derroca al gobierno de Kiev .
El objetivo de Rusia es volver a la coexistencia pacifica previa a la caida del muro . Que Occidente asuma que el colapso de Rusia es imposible y acepte " pragmaticamente " coexistir con ella . Algo parecido al enfoque de Israel hacia Iran .


----------



## Artedi (Domingo a la(s) 8:03 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.



Menos lobos, "Caperucita". No diré que Putin sea intachable, pero sí puedo decir que tolera el disentimiento, siempre y cuando tenga claro que no acompaña a la traición. Es por esto que tolera sin problemas al cantautor Yuri Shevchuk del grupo DDT, abiertamente crítico con sus políticas, pero de ningún modo tolera a Navalny (ni la amplia mayoría de los rusos tampoco, añado). Por qué? Porque Navalny está a las ordenes de Langley, y Shevchuk no.









Yuri Shevchuk - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Putin tendrá mayor o menor fortuna en sus políticas, pero es un patriota.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Domingo a la(s) 8:14 PM)

amcxxl dijo:


> 1321751[/ATTACH]



Fijaos en la fiabilidad de páginas como LostArmour, si confunden a propósito los restos de un Mig-29 con un Su-25 imaginaos lo que harán con las según ellos innumerables pérdidas de tanques y blindados Rusos.

En definitiva, son otra pata al servicio del MI6, igual que Bellingcat.


----------



## NS 4 (Domingo a la(s) 8:15 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> Que un pais sea " RICO " en recursos naturales es irrelevante . Si ese axioma fuera cierto Venezuela , Iran , Brasil y Rusia fueran paises desarrollados y no economias emergentes .
> La riqueza natural ( per se ) no tiene valor si no hay dinero y tecnologia para transformarla
> Eso , como burbujo pata negra que eres deberias saberlo .
> Rusia es un pais " rico " en recursos naturales pero carece del musculo financiero para llevar a cabo una inversion trillonaria como la anexion de Ucrania . Solo Crimea , que apenas mide 27 mil Km2 " cuesta " a Rusia entre 6 y 7 mil millones al anyo
> ...



Discrepo...como bien señalo el Clapham personalidad III (aspi) en su dia, la principal desnacificacion es la que se consigue por la emigracion economica de las gentes del oeste del Dnieper. Es bien conocido en el foro, que los rusos de Ucrania son mucho mas reacios a abandonar su tierra...que los seguidores de Bandera....que se tragaron el cuento de la UE enterito.

Luego claro que es posible una desnazificacion de Ucrania, y claro que es posible reconstruir una tierra riquisima con nuevas poblaciones y esplotacion adecuada de los recursos que ofrece.

Como todo en esta vida...es una cuestion de mentalidad. Es mas, si el Zar es tan listo como yo creo..que mejor atractivo para los europeos anti globalizacion que aborrencen la ingenieria social disolvente impuesta en la UE.

Lo estoy viendo...el estado de Oklahoma en el año de 1800.

AYYYY...Si Venezuela estuviese en manos de Suiza...o Canarias en manos de Austria...

Edito y añado...si Rusia deja una provincia solo sin desnazificar y desmilitarizar...desde esa provincia seguirian los nazis de todo el mundo atacando las gentes y las tierras de la madre Rusia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 8:22 PM)

rejon dijo:


> HAY MIEDO.... EN RUSIA.
> 
> 
> Rusia ofrece a Ucrania un "escenario coreano" para detener la guerra.
> ...



Tarde o temprano será así.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Domingo a la(s) 8:23 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de todos los totalitarismos, ya sean nazis, comunistas o fascistas. Por eso apoyo a los Estados Unidos de América, garante de la libertad y la democracia, y a la OTAN, que es quien protege al mundo de las amenazas de los enemigos de la libertad.
> 
> Te dejo que sigas expulsando tu odio irracional contra Occidente, la democracia, la OTAN, la Unión Europea y todo el mundo libre. Pero por lo menos ten la decencia de reconocer que eso puedes hacerlo porque tienes la inmensa fortuna de vivir en el mundo libre, y da las gracias a la OTAN, a los EE.UU y a la UE, que son quienes te permiten esa libertad que en tus amados regímenes nazicomunistas (China y Rusia) no tendrías.



No se si reirme unos dias de tus chorradas y luego pasarte al Ignore o hacerlo, ya ¿Tú que piensas?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (Domingo a la(s) 8:25 PM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Joder Carmen...que no estamos en la edad de la inocencia...cojones.
> 
> Perturbados de todo color los tienes en todas las guerras del mundo.
> 
> ...



No te iba acontestar pero sí lo haré. No se preocupe por mi reputación intelectual pues ni yo mismo la rezonozco (Estoy en el foro)
si miramos hacia la Historia de nuestro país, si hacemos una inspección sociologica y psicológica de los personajes afines a la ultraderecha, vemos que hay unas "cualidades" observadas una y otra vez asociadas con la crueldad y la falta de empatía. La vemos en el papel de actor Sutherland en Novecento, en muchos militares patrios o extranjeros, así como en los hezcopeteros y los asesinos de toros  
La vemos cotidiánamente en muchos sujetos que al tiempo que muestran sus simpatías políticas al propio tiempo un desprecio por ciertas libertades de los individuos y una falta de empatia, asi como un evidente cinismo para reconocer las necesidades y deseos de sus semejantes.
Es evidente que las actitudes de unos y otros simpatizantes son diametralmente diferentes. Pero bueno, tal vez usted vive en una realidad o univeerso paralelo diferente


----------



## Malevich (Domingo a la(s) 8:26 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> Y, si español, al primer delito sin paguitas de por vida.
> 
> A trabajar y buscarse la vida pero jamás ya ni paro ni renta básica ni pollas.
> 
> Verías como la etnia y la basura blanca nazional espabila.



Así es. Y al de Tenerife pues si es cierto piedra al cuello y.....


----------



## Guanotopía (Domingo a la(s) 8:27 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Parece que debo haber nacido en otro país y que antes de la inmigración masiva vivíamos en la Arcadia feliz, sin chorizos, violadores, sin jeringuillas por los parques, sin casos Alcasser y demás familia de la España más negra.
> El español medio es jeta, envidioso y ladrón a más no poder, y la prueba más palmaria es el abuso en los abonos de RENFE de media distancia, que van a terminar por quitarlos.
> El país del "sin IVA si ves que tal" estamos como para dar lecciones al mundo.
> Entre los inmigrantes los hay buenos, malos y regulares. Como entre los españoles sin ir más lejos.











Ocio nocturno en Gipuzkoa: “En casi 50 años trabajando de noche jamás habíamos visto navajas como ahora”


Profesionales del ocio nocturno en Gipuzkoa abogan por reforzar las medidas de seguridad tras el apuñalamiento mortal del joven Lukas Agirre




www.noticiasdegipuzkoa.eus





En serio, no sé cómo nadie puede recurrir a los delincuentes de los 80 para justificar lo bien que estamos, o sea que lo único comparable a ahora es la época donde la heroína inundaba las calles y miles de yonkis estaban dispuestos a lo que fuera por conseguir su dosis.

Así que debemos estar tranquilos por haber alcanzado niveles similares pero sin heroína, y olvidarse de que el factor determinante de esta violencia en aumento, cada vez hay más inmigrantes no cualificados que no pueden acceder a un trabajo decente porque en España no hay trabajo.


----------



## clapham5 (Domingo a la(s) 8:28 PM)

NS 4 dijo:


> ...vale, es una canallada...por ser judio...
> 
> Y CRITICARLO PORQUE ES OOOOTRO JUDIO CON PODER???
> 
> ...



Criticar a Elensky por ser judio es antisemita . No intentes explicarte .
No existe la condicion de " medio judio " . O eres judio o no eres judio .
Alguien que nace de madre judia es ...100 %judio independientemente de si tu padre es judio , chino o musulman . Es irrelevante si eres sefardi o askenazi , ortodoxo o liberal , ateo o religioso . Es parte de tu identidad hasta que te mueras .
Los judios no son ni mejores ni peores que los gentiles . Ring Ring . Digame ...Anja , Como dice ? Pero ...Es que ....Pero hoiga ...Entendido
Era el rabino , queria que retirara la ultima frase , se ha tachado .
Los judios son exitosos porque usan un " metodo exitoso " de hacer las cosas .
Si eres gentil y usas un " metodo efectivo " eres efectivo . Es irrelevante si eres gentil . Que si , que si ...el entorno importa
Eres la suma de las personas con las que te rodeas . Elensky es judio , pero esta rodeado de nazis .
Cuando un judio se rodea de nazis asume una personalidad " nazi " .


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Domingo a la(s) 8:29 PM)

Ahora nos vamos a llenar de polacos. (ahora falta el chiste fácil)


*Pronto serán enviados a la guerra”: los polacos sobre las perspectivas de restablecer el servicio militar obligatorio*
Hoy, 21:25
0

La prensa polaca continúa discutiendo el estado de las fuerzas armadas nacionales en el contexto de la difícil situación geopolítica en Europa.

En particular, el portal Forsal.pl cita datos de una encuesta sociológica de la población, según la cual aproximadamente la mitad de los polacos se oponen a la idea de volver al servicio militar obligatorio. Había un 43% de ellos. Al mismo tiempo, el 34% estaba a favor y el 23% no podía decidir sobre su opinión.

Vale la pena señalar que el mismo recurso habló sobre los planes de las autoridades polacas para aumentar las fuerzas armadas a 250 000 nominalmente, sin contar 50 000 combatientes para la defensa territorial.

Vale la pena señalar que los planes inmediatos de la Varsovia oficial no son menos ambiciosos: este año está previsto llamar hasta 200 mil personas “para entrenamiento militar”, lo que muchos consideraron una movilización encubierta. Los evasores de impuestos enfrentan serias sentencias de prisión y las redes sociales están llenas de videos con cientos de autos polacos viajando a países vecinos.


----------



## NS 4 (Domingo a la(s) 8:30 PM)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> No te iba acontestar pero sí lo haré. No se preocupe por mi reputación intelectual pues ni yo mismo la rezonozco (Estoy en el foro)
> si miramos hacia la Historia de nuestro país, si hacemos una inspección sociologica y psicológica de los personajes afines a la ultraderecha, vemos que hay unas "cualidades" observadas una y otra vez asociadas con la crueldad y la falta de empatía. La vemos en el papel de actor Sutherland en Novecento, en muchos militares patrios o extranjeros, así como en los hezcopeteros y los asesinos de toros
> La vemos cotidiánamente en muchos sujetos que al tiempo que muestran sus simpatías políticas al propio tiempo un desprecio por ciertas libertades de los individuos y una falta de empatia, asi como un evidente cinismo para reconocer las necesidades y deseos de sus semejantes.
> Es evidente que las actitudes de unos y otros simpatizantes son diametralmente diferentes. Pero bueno, tal vez usted vive en una realidad o univeerso paralelo diferente



Siendo marxista...entiendo, crees en los derechos del individuo???


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (Domingo a la(s) 8:32 PM)

Nico dijo:


> Toma, no digas que no soy bueno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nico dijo:


> Y te doy otras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NS 4 (Domingo a la(s) 8:32 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> Criticar a Elensky por ser judio es antisemita . No intentes explicarte .
> No existe la condicion de " medio judio " . O eres judio o no eres judio .
> Alguien que nace de madre judia es ...100 %judio independientemente de si tu padre es judio , chino o musulman . Es irrelevante si eres sefardi o askenazi , ortodoxo o liberal , ateo o religioso . Es parte de tu identidad hasta que te mueras .
> Los judios no son ni mejores ni peores que los gentiles . Ring Ring . Digame ...Anja , Como dice ? Pero ...Es que ....Pero hoiga ...Entendido
> ...



Venga va...vamos a darle la vuelta al razonamiento...han elegido para el puesto al actor judio que necesitaban...

Edito...James Franco salia bastante mas caro...


----------



## El-Mano (Domingo a la(s) 8:33 PM)

Nico dijo:


> Y te doy otras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La t34 no os la tomeis en serio, .


----------



## mazuste (Domingo a la(s) 8:36 PM)

*RT* tiene a Kiev afirmando:


*Rusia ofrece un acuerdo de paz "al estilo de Corea"*







> Ahora sale Kiev soltando otra parida. Dice que...





> *
> Moscú quiere formalizar el statu quo sobre el terreno, dijo el principal funcionario de seguridad de Ucrania *





> *Rusia quiere imponer una tregua que dividiría las tierras ucranianas, de forma similar a Corea,
> ha dicho Aleksey Danilov, jefe del Consejo de Defensa y Seguridad Nacional de Ucrania, citado
> por los medios del país. Su declaración se produjo después de que Moscú reiterara que las
> negociaciones de paz son posibles si Kiev reconoce los nuevos territorios de Rusia.
> ...


----------



## niraj (Domingo a la(s) 8:36 PM)

Iskra dijo:


> El nazi nuestro de cada día en RTVE. Sin comentarios.
> Paso de poner las fotos.
> Eso sí, celebran la "navidad mala", no le ha debido llegar la orden o el riego, Recuerden que el jojolismo es una enfermedad mental grave-
> 
> ...











Al Otro Lado de la frontera de Ucrania


Canal de difusión vinculado a la cuenta de Twitter http://twitter.com/_ju1_




t.me





Por cierto. 

Si alguien quiere emitir una queja por el VERGONZOSO REPORTAJE que cito, donde RTVE presenta a una familia ucraniana cuya casa está decorada de parafernalia fascista y nazi, como habéis sugerido algunos, puede hacerlo a través de este enlace al Defensor del Espectador de RTVE. Seguramente se lo pasen por el forro, pero que no se diga que no tenemos al menos el derecho al pataleo ante algo tan grave. 

Comparte y difunde. Y si te gustan mis publicaciones, sígueme en @berdaderaH El Defensor de la Audiencia. Quejas y Sugerencias - Web Oficial - RTVE.es


----------



## NPI (Domingo a la(s) 8:37 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> _Mientras sus hermanos mueren en el frente, la secretaria de prensa de la Dirección Regional Sur de las Tropas Fronterizas Ucranianas, la capitana Plantovskaya Ivanna Yuryevna, se relaja en París, donde celebró el Año Nuevo, y ahora mismo se encuentra en Bukovel.
> 
> _



Es de la escuela de Zelenski

P.D.: los de la PIEL FINA están muy alterados


----------



## niraj (Domingo a la(s) 8:39 PM)

Al Otro Lado de la frontera de Ucrania


Canal de difusión vinculado a la cuenta de Twitter http://twitter.com/_ju1_




t.me










[ Album ]
Nos dijeron hasta la saciedad que el fascismo en Ucrania era un mito. Ahora, aún intentando blanquearlo (el artículo carece de todo rigor histórico y es una bofetada a la Historia) tienen que reconocer, a regañadientes, aquello que decían que era mentira.


Comparte allá donde puedas esta publicación y sígueme en @berdaderaH


----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 8:41 PM)

Honkler dijo:


> Los polacos saben que, cuando ucrania caiga, los siguientes en la mira serán ellos.



Lo he contado más de una vez, mi contacto me aseguró que Rusia lo que quiere es tener frontera con Polonia. Y gracias a esta Operación Militar, va a conseguirlo.

Cuando Ucrania se rinda o cuando llegue a 100.000 gracias, subo una foto de mi contacto...al que nadie va a conocer (o tal vez si, si conocéis la política rusa de los últimos 30 años)...

Los del CNI se van a volver locos buscando el origen de la foto ...tiempo al tiempo


----------



## niraj (Domingo a la(s) 8:42 PM)

Ojo, el documental que se inlcluye en el enlace *es realmente duro*, muestra muchos de los crímenes desde 2014
No recomendable para gente sensible









Al Otro Lado de la frontera de Ucrania


Canal de difusión vinculado a la cuenta de Twitter http://twitter.com/_ju1_




t.me





Necesario DOCUMENTAL para ver y difundir. Imágenes históricas del Golpe de Estado y de las primeras masacres perpetradas por el régimen fascista de Kiev.

La población de Donbás es víctima de Genocidio desde hace 8 años. Occidente impuso el silencio mediático sobre 14.000 víctimas porque el Genocidio es perpetrado por uno de los regímenes marionetas de EEUU. 

La guerra empezó en 2014, a partir del Golpe de Estado en Kiev, instigado por EEUU y la UE: el régimen filonazi ucraniano lleva 8 años bombardeando Donbás, persiguiendo encarnizadamente a sindicalistas, a comunistas, a las organizaciones de la clase trabajadora ucraniana. El régimen ucronazi promulgó leyes de discriminación étnica y perpetra exterminio político además de exterminio contra la etnia rusa.

La guerra lleva años, pero los medios occidentales dicen que empezó recién cuando Rusia decidió frenar el genocidio que el régimen de Kiev perpetra contra Donbás, desnazificar Ucrania y frenar el asedio militar de la OTAN.

t.me/capitalismoesbarbarie


----------



## orcblin (Domingo a la(s) 8:44 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> Y, si español, al primer delito sin paguitas de por vida.
> 
> A trabajar y buscarse la vida pero jamás ya ni paro ni renta básica ni pollas.
> 
> Verías como la etnia y la basura blanca nazional espabila.



Bueno . Elnparo y la pensión contributiva para mí no son paguitas ya q te las has ganado..
Evidentemente lo otro completamente de acuerdo. 
Lo de tomarse el ir a la cárcel como un paso más en la vida para cobrar después debería por lo menos revisarse.. que ese modo de vida es una mierda para el resto de la sociedad


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Domingo a la(s) 8:44 PM)

flanker27 dijo:


> El cuarto es el Almirante Lazarev, creo que en desguace... sólo el Pedro el Grande y el Nakhimov sirven o servirán en la Marina Rusa
> 
> Edito: En desguace en 2022 (Fotos del Blog de Alejandro 8)











Sobre la modernización del Najimov ... (actualizado)


Análisis Se están viendo por internet una serie de gráficos en los que se presentan cómo podría verse el Najimov tras su modernización y c...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## NPI (Domingo a la(s) 8:45 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> Todos tienen una hipoteca.



@bigmaller
No te has enterado chaval, que los pisos nunca bajan
En la calle hace frío
Tienes hijos, piensa en ellos
...


----------



## Minsky Moment (Domingo a la(s) 8:46 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tú mismo, aún espero a las tonterías que dice que nadie me las dice pero todos me las comentan sin saber de que va el asunto.



Hombre, como comprenderás no te voy a hacer una lista. Pero vamos, en cuanto empieza a hablar de calentamiento hueval la jode pero bien. Entre otras chorradas ecologistoides y politicastramente correctas que, como digo, no voy a listar. He leído posts en su blog para enmarcarlos. Y ojo, que en su momento le leía casi todo (y sigo, cuando tiene "invitados" mayormente, él se repite ya más que un ajo) Si quieres realidad y no camcamusas, Prieto. Insisto. En la linea de los pikoleros, digo.

En cuanto a "saber de qué va el asunto", algunos ya teníamos estudiado y comprendido lo del peak oil antes de que siquiera existiera este foro, no digo el blog de Turiel, este foro. Fíjate lo que te digo. Y tenemos hechos los deberes de hace mucho, eso también, no es solo opinionitis, es poner la vida. Ciertas moditas han venido mucho después. Y llegan tarde.


----------



## orcblin (Domingo a la(s) 8:49 PM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ahora nos vamos a llenar de polacos. (ahora falta el chiste fácil)
> 
> 
> *Pronto serán enviados a la guerra”: los polacos sobre las perspectivas de restablecer el servicio militar obligatorio*
> ...



Mucho se habla de Polonia.. pero yo creo q van a ir muchos del sur de nuestra frontera..
Usa va a cobrar por el Sáhara...


----------



## Expected (Domingo a la(s) 8:51 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Parece que debo haber nacido en otro país y que antes de la inmigración masiva vivíamos en la Arcadia feliz, sin chorizos, violadores, sin jeringuillas por los parques, sin casos Alcasser y demás familia de la España más negra.
> El español medio es jeta, envidioso y ladrón a más no poder, y la prueba más palmaria es el abuso en los abonos de RENFE de media distancia, que van a terminar por quitarlos.
> El país del "sin IVA si ves que tal" estamos como para dar lecciones al mundo.
> Entre los inmigrantes los hay buenos, malos y regulares. Como entre los españoles sin ir más lejos.



Ahora sin llorar...busca de los delitos en España en los últimos 10 años...cuántos los cometen españoles de nacimiento, nacionalizados y extranjeros. Y cuando tengas esos datos, si los consigues....vuelves, los publicas y los discutimos amablemente (ah...y no te olvides de separar los delitos de viogen que ya verás que sorpresa que te llevas).


----------



## crocodile (Domingo a la(s) 8:54 PM)

‍☠ Las batallas más sangrientas tienen lugar cerca de Artyomovsk y Soledar. La situación es muy difícil, - Volodymyr Zelenskyy.

Zelensky dijo que el general Syrsky (comandante de esta dirección) fue a animar a los militantes que defendían en las afueras de las ciudades.


----------



## clapham5 (Domingo a la(s) 8:55 PM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Discrepo...como bien señalo el Clapham personalidad III (aspi) en su dia, la principal desnacificacion es la que se consigue por la emigracion economica de las gentes del oeste del Dnieper. Es bien conocido en el foro, que los rusos de Ucrania son mucho mas reacios a abandonar su tierra...que los seguidores de Bandera....que se tragaron el cuento de la UE enterito.
> 
> Luego claro que es posible una desnazificacion de Ucrania, y claro que es posible reconstruir una tierra riquisima con nuevas poblaciones y esplotacion adecuada de los recursos que ofrece.
> 
> ...



Reconstruir un pais es como montar un negocio .
Si fuera " facil " todo el mundo seria su propio jefe y la realidad es bien distinta . El clapham, que ha sido su propio jefe el 90 % de su vida sabe que existe un perido entre el momento que inicias y el momento en el comienzas a tener beneficios ...
Ese periodo es conocido como el " Valle de la Decepcion " ( es material de estudio en las Yeshivas cuando cumples 8 anos )
Durante ese periodo tienes gastos fijos altos y bajos ingresos . Con el tiempo los ingresos van aumentando pero son insuficientes para mantener el ritmo de operacion . Si tus gastos de explotacion son 1000 euros al mes y tus ingresos son 500 euros necesitas 500 euros extra
De donde los sacas ? De tu fondo de emergencia .
Si el negocio va bien tendras mas ingresos y cada mes necesitaras echar mano menos a ese fondo de emergencia .
Si el coste de " mantener " a flote Crimea es de 10 mil euros al ano , entonces el coste de mantener 4 Oblasts de tamano y poblacion similar seria aproximadamente 4 veces esa cifra , digamos 40 mil millones .
El clapham se refiere al coste de pagar pensiones , policia , bomberos , hospitales , etc ...
Cuanto necesitan producir Crimea + los 4 Oblasts anexionados para que la anexion le sea rentable ? Bueno ...exactamente 50 mil millones
Como esas regiones estan semi - destuidas y sin fuerza laboral es probable que solo produzcan el 50 % ...( o sea 25 mil millones )
Traducido al arameo cirilico significa que Rusia debe " cubrir " el faltante con 25 mil de su fondo de emergencia
Cuanto tiempo puede Rusia seguir echando mano de ese Fondo de emergencia ?
Eso depende del presupuesto ruso y del crecimiento economico de las zonas anexionadas .
Tu ultima frase tiene sentido . Mientras exista un trozo de Ucrania desde donde iniciar la Reconquista , Rusia aun no habra ganado


----------



## Expected (Domingo a la(s) 8:56 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pues si, evidentemente vives en otro país o en los mundos de Yupi. Si lees lo que he puesto, no he dicho que antes no hubiese delitos, pero antes no tenías la exageración de robos con violencia que tienes ahora (antes te podían dar un tirón, ahora te llevas un navajazo) no tenías tantos barrios como tienes ahora donde la policia solo entra si llaman por un aviso, pero si no, ni patrullan, barrios que antes eran barrios obreros y donde ahora da miedo entrar. Antes esto era la excepión, ahora es la norma y en toda ciudad hay varios barrios así, no digo en el extrarradio, si no en las propias ciudades. Antes una violación te escandalizaba porque no era algo habitual, ahora violaciones donde dan una paliza previa a la mujer con una violencia brutal, como a esa anciana esta misma semana.....ya ni salen apenas en los medios o nota breve y ya está....al menos dependiendo de quien lo cometa.
> 
> Que tu puedas ser un jeta, envidioso y ladrón a más no poder no significa que todos los Españoles lo sean....que viendo tu desconocimiento de la España de hace 30 años, supongo que en realidad eres un inmigrante que solo lleva unos años aquí y de ahí ese odio a todo lo Español, como los vecinos que indiqué que tuve en su día, que en lugar de agradecer las ayudas económicas, odiaban España y a los Españoles como te pasa a ti. Y nadie ha dicho que no haya inmigrantes buenos, si no que los que vienen a España no son en la mayoría de casos lo mejor de esas sociedades, de hecho para ti habrá que aplaudir la inmigración ilegal, cuando de partida están cometiendo un delito al acceder a un país de forma ilegal....y en algunos casos como en la valla de Melilla, con violencia de por medio. Los inmigrantes que vienen con papeles, que han recibido una educación mínima en sus paises de orígen, no los verás delinquiendo, ni juntandose en guetos. El problema es la inmigración desmedida que se está sufriendo en Europa.
> 
> ¿Que tendrá que ver lo del país sin Iva y por tanto no poder dar lecciones al mundo? Cuando España no ha intentado dar lecciones a otros paises. Y que tu puedas ser un jeta que procura no pagar el Iva, no significa que todos sean como tú, pero claro, es que los inmigrantes ilegales pagan más impuestos que los Españoles y ninguno trabaja en negro, porque ellos si son generosos por naturaleza.....vaya troll. De verdad que ya no sabes ni por donde suena la flauta e intentas criticar sin saber ni porqué hacerlo xD Ese odio desmedido a España no es bueno ¿No te han querido dar papeles? Superalo. Ale, troll que odia a los Españoles y sin embargo escribe en un foro Español, al ignore.



Nos tiene que explicar el panchitoide éste...como hace en la gasolinera para no pagar el IVa...o en el Carrefour...o en la factura del colegio...Si se refiere a las 4 facturas de mierda de los rumanos reformistas de cocinas de medio pelo....pues vale....nada nuevo bajo el sol....


----------



## flanker27 (Domingo a la(s) 8:59 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Sobre la modernización del Najimov ... (actualizado)
> 
> 
> Análisis Se están viendo por internet una serie de gráficos en los que se presentan cómo podría verse el Najimov tras su modernización y c...
> ...



Yo también sigo el blog de Valen, muy bueno!...también sigo desde hace años RKKA, hay autenticos cracks y allí empecé a seguir el conflicto de Ucrania desde 2014 con interés.






Fuerzas Navales de Rusia (VMF)


Fuerzas Navales de Rusia (VMF)



foro.rkka.es





Referente al Nakhimov, la pegada que le va a quedar va a ser brutal; Kaliber, Onyx y Zirkon, y para defensa aerea el Polyment-Redut + Pantsir M...la única duda es si no son demasiados huevos para una misma cesta.


----------



## Malevich (Domingo a la(s) 9:01 PM)

niraj dijo:


> Al Otro Lado de la frontera de Ucrania
> 
> 
> Canal de difusión vinculado a la cuenta de Twitter http://twitter.com/_ju1_
> ...



eldiariodesoros.es


----------



## dabuti (Domingo a la(s) 9:03 PM)

PABLO GONZÁLEZ ANTE EL JUEZ EL MARTES.


18:33
La justicia polaca analizará este 10 de enero, en una nueva vista, las alegaciones presentadas por los abogados del periodista Pablo González contra la prisión provisional, que se ha ido prorrogando cada tres meses desde que fuera detenido el pasado 28 de febrero en la ciudad de Przemysl, cuando cubría la información sobre la oleada de refugiados ucranianos tras la invasión rusa.


----------



## NPI (Domingo a la(s) 9:04 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Smolyaninov, un actor escondido en Letonia, que quiere cenizas radiactivas en lugar de Rusia, recibe la respuesta de Soslan Fidarov, antiguo actor y ahora miliciano que lucha por Rusia. La misma persona a la que Smolyaninov quería disparar en el campo de batalla.
> 
> Basta con comparar a estos dos hombres. No hay nada que decir ni nada que comentar. Se ve enseguida quién tiene el poder y la verdad. Cuál de ellos es un hombre - también.
> 
> ...



Lo relevante:
- rata = esconderse o huir a un "país" nazi


----------



## Expected (Domingo a la(s) 9:06 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> Criticar a Elensky por ser judio es antisemita . No intentes explicarte .
> No existe la condicion de " medio judio " . O eres judio o no eres judio .
> Alguien que nace de madre judia es ...100 %judio independientemente de si tu padre es judio , chino o musulman . Es irrelevante si eres sefardi o askenazi , ortodoxo o liberal , ateo o religioso . Es parte de tu identidad hasta que te mueras .
> Los judios no son ni mejores ni peores que los gentiles . Ring Ring . Digame ...Anja , Como dice ? Pero ...Es que ....Pero hoiga ...Entendido
> ...



Pero no es menos cierto amigo Clapham...que los judíos son uno de los pueblos más sectarios, herméticos e intolerantes de la tierra con lo que no es judío. Es más fácil ligarse a una vasca por la mañana y a una catalana por la tarde....que salir con una judía siendo no judío.


----------



## Elimina (Domingo a la(s) 9:10 PM)

orcblin dijo:


> Mucho se habla de Polonia.. pero yo creo q van a ir muchos del sur de nuestra frontera..
> Usa va a cobrar por el Sáhara...



No es descabellado


----------



## Icibatreuh (Domingo a la(s) 9:23 PM)

Periodistas de Reuters, finlandeses e italianos visitaron Kramastork y comprobaron que es falso lo de la destrucción de los edificios y los 600 muertos.

Que más da, era una desinformación para consumo interno, de Rusia y de foros como éste.










Іноземні журналісти спростували вигадки РФ про сотні загиблих військових у Краматорську


Іноземні журналісти не знайшли підтверджень заяви Міноборони РФ про ураження українських військових у Краматорську в ніч на 8 січня, яку раніше також спростували ЗСУ.




www.pravda.com.ua






"
*Periodistas extranjeros refutaron las mentiras de la Federación Rusa sobre cientos de soldados muertos en Kramatorsk*
KATERYNA TYSHCHENKO — DOMINGO 8 DE ENERO DE 2023 A LAS 20:02




29548







EMBUDO CERCA DEL EDIFICIO DE DORMITORIOS EN KRAMATORSK, FOTO DEL TWITTER DE ANTTI KURONEN
Los periodistas extranjeros no encontraron confirmación de la declaración del Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa sobre la derrota del ejército ucraniano en Kramatorsk en la noche del 8 de enero, que también fue negada previamente por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
*Fuente* : la agencia británica Reuters , el periodista de la publicación finlandesa Yle Antti Kuronen y el italiano La Repubblica Daniele Reneri en Twitter
*Detalles* : los reporteros de *Reuters* visitaron dos dormitorios universitarios donde, según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, los militares ucranianos vivían durante la huelga nocturna. Ambos dormitorios no fueron alcanzados directamente por los cohetes y no sufrieron daños graves. Tampoco había señales de personal militar viviendo allí, ni señales de cuerpos o rastros de sangre.
El edificio, llamado Dormitorio No. 28 por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, no sufrió daños. El embudo de la explosión se formó aproximadamente a 50 metros de distancia.


Un testigo dijo a Reuters que el ataque con misiles rusos en Kramatorsk causó daños pero no destruyó edificios, y no hubo signos evidentes de víctimas.

El periodista finlandés de *Yle* Antti Kuronen de la escena de los hechos tampoco confirma la versión rusa.

Estoy allí y estoy un poco sorprendido de que el edificio ni siquiera esté sellado. Los lugareños tampoco vieron ambulancias esta mañana. Escuché explosiones anoche cuando ese objetivo también fue alcanzado. Embudo grande (posiblemente S-300) frente a la escuela. No hubo impacto directo. Esta mañana los militares acudieron al lugar e informaron que la escuela estaba vacía”, escribió.

Según el periodista, otro cohete cayó frente a las antiguas cocheras.

"Tengo que decir que en esta etapa confío más en mis propias observaciones y en las declaraciones de la parte ucraniana que en las declaraciones del Ministerio de Defensa ruso sobre más de 600 militares ucranianos muertos", concluyó.

El periodista italiano de *La Repubblica* Daniele Reneri también revisó los lugares en Kramatorsk que supuestamente fueron atacados por los rusos.

Revisé el primer sitio, Dormitorio 28: el misil no dio en el blanco, hizo un gran agujero en el suelo blando y no tocó los edificios a su alrededor... Verificando el segundo sitio, Dormitorio 47: el misil ruso no dio en el blanco otra vez Hay un gran espacio frente al edificio, el lugar está vacío”, escribió.


----------



## Peineto (Domingo a la(s) 9:26 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> Criticar a Elensky por ser judio es antisemita . No intentes explicarte .
> No existe la condicion de " medio judio " . O eres judio o no eres judio .
> Alguien que nace de madre judia es ...100 %judio independientemente de si tu padre es judio , chino o musulman . Es irrelevante si eres sefardi o askenazi , ortodoxo o liberal , ateo o religioso . Es parte de tu identidad hasta que te mueras .
> Los judios no son ni mejores ni peores que los gentiles . Ring Ring . Digame ...Anja , Como dice ? Pero ...Es que ....Pero hoiga ...Entendido
> ...



Cuando se confunde ETNIA y religión, el resultado es siempre un aborto de la peor especie. Así nos encontramos con una banda de millones de judíos de religión sin una gota de sangre semita que se dedican a apedrear, cuando no a disparar a quemarropa a semitas mahometanos o cristianos. Por lo demás estoy bastante cansado del tema del pueblo elegido por sí mismo.


----------



## cobasy (Domingo a la(s) 9:29 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Pues al final va a ser propaganda rusa...?


----------



## Peineto (Domingo a la(s) 9:30 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> PABLO GONZÁLEZ ANTE EL JUEZ EL MARTES.
> 
> 
> 18:33
> La justicia polaca analizará este 10 de enero, en una nueva vista, las alegaciones presentadas por los abogados del periodista Pablo González contra la prisión provisional, que se ha ido prorrogando cada tres meses desde que fuera detenido el pasado 28 de febrero en la ciudad de Przemysl, cuando cubría la información sobre la oleada de refugiados ucranianos tras la invasión rusa.



Su señoría y demás comparsas tienen los huevos cuadrados. Con razón decía un tal Arfonzo Guerra que Montesquieu había muerto. Y con él cualquier principio de civilización. Sin enterarnos casi, hemos entrtado en un tobogán engrasado que nos conduce, no a la barbarie, sino directamente al salvajismo.


----------



## otroyomismo (Domingo a la(s) 9:31 PM)

El-Mano dijo:


> La t34 no os la tomeis en serio, .



correcto. Pero ver un t-34/85 en funcionamiento mola.


----------



## Lego. (Domingo a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Monarquía Bananera dijo:


> Ahora van a hacer creer que no se habían dado cuenta durante años que había tanto nazi en Ucrania.
> 
> ¡Bien que les ha venido a USA/OTAN no enterarse de a quién estaban financiando económica y militarmente y mirar para otro lado!



Si retiran la foto ya no hay problema.


----------



## agricultura (Domingo a la(s) 9:39 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> .
> Básicamente de acuerdo excepto en la anexión de la RDA. Eso es propaganda, exactamente igual que la actual propaganda de guerra.
> 
> De que va a costar eso a un país de 80 millones anexarse 16 millones de fuerza de trabajo, que vienen además con su territorio, con sus recursos (que no son 0), con el mismo idioma y cultura común, con sólida formación académica y profesional.
> ...



Si y además les desmantelan la industria y se quedan con todos los clientes, los sectores de alimentación y otros; lo que hicieron con España cuando entran en el mercado común, pero a lo bestia, menudo chollo.


----------



## Peineto (Domingo a la(s) 9:42 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Hombre, como comprenderás no te voy a hacer una lista. Pero vamos, en cuanto empieza a hablar de calentamiento hueval la jode pero bien. Entre otras chorradas ecologistoides y politicastramente correctas que, como digo, no voy a listar. He leído posts en su blog para enmarcarlos. Y ojo, que en su momento le leía casi todo (y sigo, cuando tiene "invitados" mayormente, él se repite ya más que un ajo) Si quieres realidad y no camcamusas, Prieto. Insisto. En la linea de los pikoleros, digo.
> 
> En cuanto a "saber de qué va el asunto", algunos ya teníamos estudiado y comprendido lo del peak oil antes de que siquiera existiera este foro, no digo el blog de Turiel, este foro. Fíjate lo que te digo. Y tenemos hechos los deberes de hace mucho, eso también, no es solo opinionitis, es poner la vida. Ciertas moditas han venido mucho después. Y llegan tarde.



Cierto lo que afirmas, y añado que para intentar hacer algo para paliar los efectos de la crisis de energía fósil, se debería haber comenzado en los años 70. Ahora nos toca jugar al colapso a navajazo limpio.Y de eso va esta guerra.


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 9:45 PM)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> keynesianismo militar...ya hace décadas Galbrahit hablaba de ello



En el libro hay un capítulo dedicado al tema militar.


----------



## NS 4 (Domingo a la(s) 9:46 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> Reconstruir un pais es como montar un negocio .
> Si fuera " facil " todo el mundo seria su propio jefe y la realidad es bien distinta . El clapham, que ha sido su propio jefe el 90 % de su vida sabe que existe un perido entre el momento que inicias y el momento en el comienzas a tener beneficios ...
> Ese periodo es conocido como el " Valle de la Decepcion " ( es material de estudio en las Yeshivas cuando cumples 8 anos )
> Durante ese periodo tienes gastos fijos altos y bajos ingresos . Con el tiempo los ingresos van aumentando pero son insuficientes para mantener el ritmo de operacion . Si tus gastos de explotacion son 1000 euros al mes y tus ingresos son 500 euros necesitas 500 euros extra
> ...



Por lo tanto la desmilitarizacion y desnazificacion tiene que llegar hasta el final...hasta lo dicho en febrero en el discurso del Zar...Ucrania entera es y siempre sera TIERRA RUSA.

NO HAY OTRO CAMINO POSIBLE.

Todo negocio, por otro lado, implica una inversion...y un plan de desarrollo en el que probablemente los revenues no son inmediatamente superiores al valor total de la inversion, como es obvio por otra parte cuando hablamos de un pais entero.

Pero que a medio largo...beneficiaria a Rusia...para mi es indubitable.

Y lo que he dicho estableciendo el simil de Oklahoma, lo mantengo y lo hare en el futuro...muchos europeos acabaran marchando hacia el este.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Domingo a la(s) 9:47 PM)

Peineto dijo:


> Cierto lo que afirmas, y añado que para intentar hacer algo para paliar los efectos de la crisis de energía fósil, se debería haber comenzado en los años 70. Ahora nos toca jugar al colapso a navajazo limpio.Y de eso va esta guerra.



En 1973 se tuvo que planificar una alternativa tranquila, pero no fue el caso….


----------



## pamarvilla (Domingo a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Las AFU envían casi todas sus reservas a Soledar y todavía resisten en el sector de las minas de sal.


----------



## Malevich (Domingo a la(s) 9:55 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> En el libro hay un capítulo dedicado al tema militar.



Ha sido la doctrina "occidental" desde las punto.com.... La coartada y pistoletazo de salida el 11S.


----------



## Impresionante (Domingo a la(s) 10:00 PM)

cobasy dijo:


> Pues al final va a ser propaganda rusa...?



Sin duda, los ucros están en los Urales


----------



## UsufructO (Domingo a la(s) 10:02 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Objetivos inmediatos:
> 
> 
> Desnazificación de Ucrania.
> ...



Este es uno que hace caso omiso a lo que pone en su firma... yo no se si nacen así de tontos o se entrenan, es que no me entra....
Al que respondes me refiero nen.. no a ti...


----------



## bigmaller (Domingo a la(s) 10:03 PM)

NPI dijo:


> @bigmaller
> No te has enterado chaval, que los pisos nunca bajan
> En la calle hace frío
> Tienes hijos, piensa en ellos
> ...



Yo me quite la hipoteca en 10 años. 

Por eso trabajo porque me petece.. . Y cuando me apetece...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Domingo a la(s) 10:05 PM)

flanker27 dijo:


> Yo también sigo el blog de Valen, muy bueno!...también sigo desde hace años RKKA, hay autenticos cracks y allí empecé a seguir el conflicto de Ucrania desde 2014 con interés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El blog de Valen es excepcional, se aprende mucho, tenemos la suerte de tener a un analista como el, que escribe en nuestra misma lengua.

El foro de los RKKA también esta muy bien, son gente que conocí primero en simuladores de vuelo, gente muy maja.

Coincido en lo del Nakhimov, una pena que los otros 2 Kirov vayan al desguace, pero la estrategia de la Marina Rusa esta clara, prefiere las hormigas atómicas y buques de tamaño destructor/fragata.

Y la verdad es que tiene sentido, no son una potencia oceánica, son una potencia continental y por tanto no tienen necesidad de barcos tan grandes.


----------



## Hola leonor soy yo jacobo (Domingo a la(s) 10:06 PM)

No se si se ha puesto por aquí, lectura imprescindible.






Escobar: Bye Bye 1991-2022 | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (Domingo a la(s) 10:06 PM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Siendo marxista...entiendo, crees en los derechos del individuo???



¿No será una pregunta trampa, una celada, verdad?
¿Universales del hombre ha dicho?. Creo en los más elementales derechos y deberes del individuo, ¿Cómo no? . También en sus restricciones en los momentos difíciles y controvertidos a veces, como vimos con el COVID, siempre fundamentados.


----------



## El Veraz (Domingo a la(s) 10:08 PM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Por lo tanto la desmilitarizacion y desnazificacion tiene que llegar hasta el final...hasta lo dicho en febrero en el discurso del Zar...Ucrania entera es y siempre sera TIERRA *UCRANIANA*.
> 
> NO HAY OTRO CAMINO POSIBLE.



Te lo acabo de arreglar, que tenia errores de bulto.


----------



## El Veraz (Domingo a la(s) 10:12 PM)

Como no podia ser de otra forma, al final los mas listos iran acabando en el oeste. Deserciones disparadas:


----------



## clapham5 (Domingo a la(s) 10:12 PM)

Peineto dijo:


> Cuando se confunde ETNIA y religión, el resultado es siempre un aborto de la peor especie. Así nos encontramos con una banda de millones de judíos de religión sin una gota de sangre semita que se dedican a apedrear, cuando no a disparar a quemarropa a semitas mahometanos o cristianos. Por lo demás estoy bastante cansado del tema del pueblo elegido por sí mismo.



Es que no hace falta tener sangre semita para ser judio . Cualquier persona que nazca de madre judia o se convierta al judaismo en conversion halajica es considerado judio , sea semita o no . 
Los jazaros que se convirtieron en masa al judaismo en el 740 son tan judios como los semitas . 
Es verdad que hay notables diferencias culturales entre los azkenazis y los sefardies , pero en el fondo son la misma gente 
Hablas de los judios como si fueran un pueblo barbaro y salvaje cuando la realidad es que en los ultimos 20 siglos los judios han sido el unico grupo que no se ha matado a si mismo . Los cristianos y los musulmanes llevan millones de anos matandose entre si ...


----------



## Lego. (Domingo a la(s) 10:15 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí.
> Cuando aportan información son cojonudos, como otros tantos canales.
> El problema es cuando aportan opinión, que la cagan.
> 
> ...



Algo puede que haya. Las fotos del edificio en que estabn los rusos era una escombrera. Edificio completamente destruido. Y en las del ataque de hoy nos enseñan unas cuantas habitaciones dañadas.

Yo no tengo ni idea, que estoy en el sofá comiendo doritos pero, si me guío por las fotos, intuyo que no es lo mismo un ataque que otro.


----------



## Martok (Domingo a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Precisamente sois los pro-rusos quienes estáis al lado del Nazi Putler, el mayor totalitario genocida de nuestra era.
> 
> Yo estoy en contra de todos los totalitarismos, ya sean nazis, comunistas o fascistas. Por eso apoyo a los Estados Unidos de América, garante de la libertad y la democracia, y a la OTAN, que es quien protege al mundo de las amenazas de los enemigos de la libertad.
> 
> Te dejo que sigas expulsando tu odio irracional contra Occidente, la democracia, la OTAN, la Unión Europea y todo el mundo libre. Pero por lo menos ten la decencia de reconocer que eso puedes hacerlo porque tienes la inmensa fortuna de vivir en el mundo libre, y da las gracias a la OTAN, a los EE.UU y a la UE, que son quienes te permiten esa libertad que en tus amados regímenes nazicomunistas (China y Rusia) no tendrías.



Que penita me das.


----------



## Exmortis (Domingo a la(s) 10:20 PM)

Martok dijo:


> Que penita me das.



Me das más pena tú, que llevas de avatar al mayor genocida de la historia (incluso peor que Hitler y Stalin), que asesinó a 100 millones de chinos demócratas.


----------



## Impresionante (Domingo a la(s) 10:20 PM)

Disfrutando


----------



## Peineto (Domingo a la(s) 10:21 PM)

El ser de luz elegido se va al Gai Ben Hinnom.


----------



## Martok (Domingo a la(s) 10:23 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Me das más pena tú, que llevas de avatar al mayor genocida de la historia (incluso peor que Hitler y Stalin), que asesinó a 100 millones de chinos demócratas.



Venga a la cama, que mañana tienes que ir a la escuela.


----------



## Mabuse (Domingo a la(s) 10:24 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> _Mientras sus hermanos mueren en el frente, la secretaria de prensa de la Dirección Regional Sur de las Tropas Fronterizas Ucranianas, la capitana Plantovskaya Ivanna Yuryevna, se relaja en París, donde celebró el Año Nuevo, y ahora mismo se encuentra en Bukovel.
> 
> _



Curiosa foto.


----------



## Alvin Red (Domingo a la(s) 10:25 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> En el libro hay un capítulo dedicado al tema militar.



No me he leído este libro y hablo con los pocos conocimiento de macroeconomía que tengo.

Como he mencionado el gasto militar influye en el PIB aumentándolo pero es un gasto que no genera riqueza al país, es pues un derroche de dinero, ya que el usuario final es el mismo estado, salvo exportaciones.

Si un país invierte en una fabrica de camiones, esos camiones servirán a otra gente que los usara, lo mismo en ferrocarriles para transportar mercancías pero los consumidores de armas son clientes finales y como, por lo general, es el Estado el cliente final es quien debe pagar la factura.

Como dijo alguien el dinero no es de nadie pero el Estado solo lo obtiene vía impuestos o por endeudamiento, lo primero - los impuestos o tributos - producen una contracción del consumo y la inversión, lo segundo - endeudamiento - produce un menor gasto social y en infraestructuras básicas

USA a suprimido prácticamente el gasto social a costa del gasto militar, si que existe un gasto social importante pero es para mantener los numerosos funcionarios y agencias que tiene, no se traduce en bienestar para los ciudadanos; sanidad universal, educación gratuita de calidad, etc.

A diferencia de China que cuenta con un PIB parecido al de USA, el gasto en defensa de China es 1/4 del gasto militar de USA y China es el segundo mayor país en gasto militar.

La pregunta del millón es hasta cuando podrá durar este gigante con pies de barro.









EE. UU.: Joe Biden presenta su plan de gasto social, reducido a 1,75 billones de dólares


Antes de su partida a Europa para la cumbre del G20, el presidente estadounidense Joe Biden presentó su nuevo plan de gasto social ante los demócratas. La nueva propuesta es de 1,75 billones de dólares,…




www.france24.com












Infografía: Estados Unidos y China, los mayores gastadores militares del mundo


Esta infografía muestra los países con mayor gasto militar y su relación con el PIB en 2020 (en miles de millones de dólares estadounidenses).




es.statista.com


----------



## niraj (Domingo a la(s) 10:30 PM)

... y viendo la gráfica de la derecha, la economía de la UE lo está haciendo peor de lo esperado










Милитарист


по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail




t.me








Según la publicación the Economist, la economía rusa terminó el año 2022 significativamente mejor de lo esperado en Occidente


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 10:30 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> ¿Guerra climática?
> 
> *LA BATALLA DE LOS VIENTOS: OTAN vs. EURASIA
> 
> ...















Proyecciones de modelos predictivos meteo . No se tomen muy en serio, pero la segunda quincena del mes, parece ser que va a ser interesante.


----------



## ROBOTECH (Domingo a la(s) 10:31 PM)

En directo:
**


----------



## niraj (Domingo a la(s) 10:35 PM)

Милитарист


по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail




t.me








Los suecos se han Unido a la OTAN y son vistos allí como carne de cañón. Se les dijo que si alguna vez surgía un conflicto abierto entre la OTAN y Rusia, las fuerzas armadas suecas serían las primeras en luchar contra Rusia, y no detrás del Reino Unido o los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Alvin Red (Domingo a la(s) 10:37 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> Proyecciones de modelos predictivos meteo . No se tomen muy en serio, pero la segunda quincena del mes, parece ser que va a ser interesante.



Qué susto eso es a unos 1.500 metros de altura o más, pero si parece que hay una corriente en chorro polar, eso significa frio del carajo.


----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 10:39 PM)

cobasy dijo:


> Pues al final va a ser propaganda rusa...?



Claro, solo hay que ver el pepinazo de anoche en las cámaras y luego compararlo con los que enseñan los ucranianos 

No sé si serán 600 o 300, pero que ha habido bombazo y muertos es evidente.


----------



## niraj (Domingo a la(s) 10:41 PM)

Милитарист


по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail




t.me





Recibieron una refutación de las declaraciones de la OTAN sobre el suministro de municiones de fabricación Soviética a las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania "desde almacenes".

Debajo de Bakhmut, una Caja con granadas VOG-25 de fabricación búlgara, fabricada en junio de 2022, fue vista. Esto confirma la información disponible de que el volumen real de la asistencia militar de Occidente y los gastos de apoyo a Ucrania son mucho más altos que las cifras declaradas


----------



## manodura79 (Domingo a la(s) 10:45 PM)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


>



Wow, impresionante como se ve saltar por los aires las aspas del helicóptero. Incluso, si te fijas bien, se puede ver hasta la bola de fuego que provoca el impacto.


----------



## Guaguei (Domingo a la(s) 10:46 PM)

el reporte de hoy, lo ha sacado tarde pero lo ha sacado

ya para empezar veo 5 avioncitos en el mapa


----------



## la mano negra (Domingo a la(s) 10:47 PM)

Mabuse dijo:


> Curiosa foto.



¿ Eso es una capitana ? ¡ Menuda zorrupia es esa !


----------



## dabuti (Domingo a la(s) 10:49 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Periodistas de Reuters, finlandeses e italianos visitaron Kramastork y comprobaron que es falso lo de la destrucción de los edificios y los 600 muertos.
> 
> Que más da, era una desinformación para consumo interno, de Rusia y de foros como éste.
> 
> ...



Llevan a los periodistas donde les sale en los cojones.
Ven a Madrid el 11M, te llevo a Chamartín y me dices que no pasó nada.

No eres más crédulo porque no te entrenas, pero para BUCHA menudas tragaderas te gastas.


----------



## la mano negra (Domingo a la(s) 10:50 PM)

manodura79 dijo:


> Wow, impresionante como se ve saltar por los aires las aspas del helicóptero. Incluso, si te fijas bien, se puede ver hasta la bola de fuego que provoca el impacto.



Harían bien en salir zumbando de la posición los de la batería . Bastante han tenido con poder tirar el misil . En poco tiempo los van a detectar los rusos y la artillería rusa los va a poner finos.


----------



## Mabuse (Domingo a la(s) 10:56 PM)

la mano negra dijo:


> ¿ Eso es una capitana ? ¡ Menuda zorrupia es esa !



Está muy estresada la pobre.


----------



## kikepm (Domingo a la(s) 10:56 PM)

Ayer se me ocurrió buscar las declaraciones de Merkel sobre lo que supuso la firma de los acuerdos de Kiev, un engaño para ganar tiempo y armar a Ucrania en el conflicto que estaba por venir.

Buscaba específicamente fuentes periodísticas de "alto nivel", tipo el Pais, ABC, Público, etc., algo que ningún fanático pro OTAN pudiera negar en caso de necesitar mostrar sus declaraciones.

Fue en vano, iluso de mi como diría Clapham, ningún medio español de cierto calibre lo ha publicado, por lo que yo se. Y no es que debiera ser publicado por un medio, unas declaraciones de semejante magnitud y significado, deberían haberse publicado por cualquier medio que se precie plural, objetivo y demás apelativos con que suelen definirse a si mismos.

La prostitución de los medios españoles es repugnante por lo que significa, un país de borregazos a los que se mantiene con respiración intelectual asistida, en el que salvo aquellos que busquen muy activamente la verdad, pocos la van a encontrar ni por casualidad.

Y algún troll proOTAN se atreverá a defender semejante grado de censura.


----------



## vettonio (Domingo a la(s) 10:56 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Qué susto eso es a unos 1.500 metros de altura o más, pero si parece que hay una corriente en chorro polar, eso significa frio del carajo.



Normalmente, estas proyecciones a tantos días vista suelen salir muy extremistas. 
Lo que parece probable es que la componente SW y W que estamos teniendo desde el verano, desaparezca.

Cuidado con los inviernos que vienen con retraso.


----------



## Malevich (Domingo a la(s) 11:01 PM)

Mabuse dijo:


> Curiosa foto.



De camino al Bois de Boulogne hay que suponer.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 11:02 PM)

Gente, una pequeña aportación:


El bratney por un profesional, que hay mucha propaganda.


----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 11:04 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente, una pequeña aportación:
> 
> 
> El bratney por un profesional, que hay mucha propaganda.



Pequeña aportación...3 horas de vídeo


----------



## Praktica (Domingo a la(s) 11:04 PM)

*El ejército ruso responde al ataque de las FAU en Makiivka **del día 1.*
2023-01-08 16:24
В Минобороны рассказали об ответе на удар ВСУ по Макеевке
trr dee

*El ataque con cuatro lanzacohetes múltiples HIMARS la noche del 1 de enero contra el edificio de la escuela de formación profesional de Makeyevka (DPR), donde estaban acuartelados militares rusos, causó la muerte de 89 personas. *La principal razón aducida el* error muy grave del mando de concentrar a todo el personal en un solo lugar. *Hoy llega cumplida y similar respuesta.

El ejército ruso ha llevado a cabo una *operación de represalia ’particular’ contra las FAU en respuesta al ataque en Makeyevka.* Así lo comunicó el Ministerio de Defensa ruso a la prensa el domingo 8 de enero.

Según la fuente, *el reconocimiento ruso reveló la ubicación de puntos de despliegue temporal de conbatientes AFU en Kramatorsk*. Se comprobó que unos 700 militares ucranianos se encontraban en el ‘campamento nº 28’ y más de 600 más en el ‘campamento nº 47’.

Hoy se lanzó un ataque masivo con misiles contra estos lugares. Como resultado, murieron más de 600 militares ucranianos, según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.

Fuente: lenta.ru


----------



## Iskra (Domingo a la(s) 11:05 PM)

kikepm dijo:


> Ayer se me ocurrió buscar las declaraciones de Merkel sobre lo que supuso la firma de los acuerdos de Kiev, una engaño para ganar tiempo y armar a Ucrania en el conflicto que estaba por venir.
> 
> Buscaba específicamente fuentes periodísticas de "alto nivel", tipo el Pais, ABC, Público, etc., algo que ningún fanático pro OTAN pudiera negar en caso de necesitar mostrar sus declaraciones.
> 
> ...



Ni de Merkel ni de Hollande. Es lo que hay....o más bien lo que no hay (sobre todo vergüenza).
Busque también, si quiere, sobre la "entrañable" familia jojala de ayer...especialmente en los "medios" progres.
Y así todo.


----------



## Iskra (Domingo a la(s) 11:07 PM)

*Artemovsk:*
paracaidistas rusos llevan a cabo actividades de reconocimiento y asalto en el área de Vyemka-Belogorovka para conducir los ucros hacia la caldera.

Por la noche, las FFAA Rusas en el área de Yakovlevka destruyeron al enemigo y capturaron una de las líneas. El avance por el frente fue de 2,5 km ayer.

"Wagner" continúan realizando operaciones de asalto en el área de Popasnaya.

En las afueras de Paraskoviyivka, nuestra aviación destruyo el radar AN/TRQ-50 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

t.me/c/1241461352/91032
====================================

Con vídeos. En la dirección de Artyomovsk,* los restos de Ukronazi comienzan a retirarse y abandonan apresuradamente los asentamientos.*

El éxito en Soledar es capaz de provocar un efecto "dominó" para toda la agrupación de las FAU en el Donbass.
t.me/c/1241461352/91030


----------



## Impresionante (Domingo a la(s) 11:07 PM)

Al menos...


----------



## flanker27 (Domingo a la(s) 11:08 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El blog de Valen es excepcional, se aprende mucho, tenemos la suerte de tener a un analista como el, que escribe en nuestra misma lengua.
> 
> El foro de los RKKA también esta muy bien, son gente que conocí primero en simuladores de vuelo, gente muy maja.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, el cometido principal de la flota de superficie es proteger los accesos a las bañeras nacionales de Barents y Ojotsk donde suelen operar los SLBM, la proyección de fuerza no es una prioridad al no ser una potencia talasocrática.

A futuro no creo que apuesten por buques de mayor porte que las 22350, si acaso las 22350M que podrán aumentar el número de VLS, ya que proyecto Líder no parece prioritario.

Bueno, es un placer leerte en este foro, a veces tengo el impulso de intervenir pero tus aportaciones son siempre perfectamente argumentadas y definitivas.




fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El blog de Valen es excepcional, se aprende mucho, tenemos la suerte de tener a un analista como el, que escribe en nuestra misma lengua.
> 
> El foro de los RKKA también esta muy bien, son gente que conocí primero en simuladores de vuelo, gente muy maja.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 11:08 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pequeña aportación...3 horas de vídeo



A ver, un profesional haciendo un análisis profundo.
Eso que no hace propaganda.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Domingo a la(s) 11:09 PM)

OOOOOO mamadisimo PETROOOOO:


----------



## Top5 (Domingo a la(s) 11:13 PM)

El *Exmuertodemierda* este se va al ignore en un chasquido de dedos...


----------



## jimmyjump (Domingo a la(s) 11:15 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


> Disfrutando



Aquí tenemos la inflación bajo control, me lo ha dicho Antonio


----------



## El Veraz (Domingo a la(s) 11:23 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> Llevan a los periodistas donde les sale en los cojones.
> Ven a Madrid el 11M, te llevo a Chamartín y me dices que no pasó nada.
> 
> No eres más crédulo porque no te entrenas, pero para BUCHA menudas tragaderas te gastas.



Claro que si, nada como las fuentes rusonazis, un CREANME de libro que teneis que hacer autenticos ejercicios de fe para tragar tanta bazofia.


----------



## Don Pelayo (Domingo a la(s) 11:28 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> OOOOOO mamadisimo PETROOOOO:



"América Latina ha sido invadida por España"


----------



## El Veraz (Domingo a la(s) 11:28 PM)




----------



## Praktica (Domingo a la(s) 11:28 PM)

Artilleros de la ZVO atacan a la infantería y el equipo de las FAU
07.01.2023 23:26:00








Артиллеристы ЗВО наносят удары по пехоте и технике ВСУ


На передовой в Донбассе продолжается напряженная боевая работа, артиллеристы накрывают позиции украинских войск. Артиллеристы 488 полка Западного военного округа ВС России нанесли удар по пехоте и бронетехнике ВСУ на Сватовском направлении. Огонь вели из 152-миллиметровой пушки «Мста-Б».




anna-news.info




tr dee

Continúan las extenuantes labores de combate en la línea del frente en Donbás, con artilleros golpeando las posiciones de las tropas ucranianas.


https://viar.media/files/videos/2023/01/07/1673038987d1400-1080.mp4



Los artilleros del regimiento 488 del Distrito Militar Occidental de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia atacan a la infantería y vehículos blindados de las AFU en dirección a Svatovsk. Utilizan el obús Msta-B de 152 mms.


----------



## El Veraz (Domingo a la(s) 11:36 PM)




----------



## wireless1980 (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> Llevan a los periodistas donde les sale en los cojones.
> Ven a Madrid el 11M, te llevo a Chamartín y me dices que no pasó nada.
> 
> No eres más crédulo porque no te entrenas, pero para BUCHA menudas tragaderas te gastas.





la mano negra dijo:


> Harían bien en salir zumbando de la posición los de la batería . Bastante han tenido con poder tirar el misil . En poco tiempo los van a detectar los rusos y la artillería rusa los va a poner finos.



¿Entonces tu en qué basas los 600 muertos?


----------



## wireless1980 (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, solo hay que ver el pepinazo de anoche en las cámaras y luego compararlo con los que enseñan los ucranianos
> 
> No sé si serán 600 o 300, pero que ha habido bombazo y muertos es evidente.



¿evidente por? ¿Si no sabes donde ha caído y no tienes ninguna foto de nada qué hay de evidente?


----------



## dabuti (Domingo a la(s) 11:46 PM)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Entonces tu en qué basas los 600 muertos?



En qué en las guerras muere gente y la propaganda los tapa.
¿Cúantos muertos reconocía Alemania en 1917 o en 1944?

Cuando se sepa la verdad de los muertos en este conflicto, como en todos, será demasiado tarde y no habrá solución para medio millón de eslavos..


----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 11:46 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> El blog de Valen es excepcional, se aprende mucho, tenemos la suerte de tener a un analista como el, que escribe en nuestra misma lengua.
> 
> El foro de los RKKA también esta muy bien, son gente que conocí primero en simuladores de vuelo, gente muy maja.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy experto militar, pero es un tema de sentido común.
Rusia no necesita ni portaaviones, ni barcos grandes. Necesita sobre todo, maniobrabilidad, y flexibilidad.
Y barcos que controlen las zonas próximas a las costas, y que puedan ayudar a atacar objetivos cercanos o lejanos y sobre todo, a darle un extra de defensa a las ciudades portuarias rusas, que son muchas y muy importantes.

Yo hace años que pienso en el Ártico, que va a ser el nuevo El Dorado en el mundo, y Rusia va a necesitar un control brutal de todo el corredor marítimo. Necesitará barcos adaptados a esas aguas. Igual que ha hecho ya con los submarinos nucleares. Rusia le lleva años de ventaja a Usa en el ártico




No va a transportar jamás aviones al Pacífico o al Atlántico. Ni necesita cacharros enormes que consumen recursos y que hoy, son mucho más sencillos de hundir.

Recordemos los submarinos nucleares rusos que emergieron a la vez en el Ártico...



Y luego comparad las condiciones en que lo hicieron y las del show americano y británico de sus submarinos rompiendo el hielico.


----------



## Iskra (Domingo a la(s) 11:47 PM)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 319, 08/01/2023. Lev Mijáilovich Dovator (en ruso, Лев Миха́йлович Дова́тор; 7 de febrero…


fue un militar soviético que combatió en las filas del Ejército Rojo durante las fases iniciales de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, tuvo una muy destacada actuación durante la batalla de Moscú. En 1941, durante los duros combates en los alrededores de Moscú fue nombrado mayor general y el 21 de...




telegra.ph





Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 319, 08/01/2023.


Spoiler: Héroe del día



Lev Mijáilovich Dovator (en ruso, Лев Миха́йлович Дова́тор; 7 de febrero jul./ 20 de febrero de 1903 greg. - 19 de diciembre de 1941) fue un militar soviético que combatió en las filas del Ejército Rojo durante las fases iniciales de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, tuvo una muy destacada actuación durante la batalla de Moscú. En 1941, durante los duros combates en los alrededores de Moscú fue nombrado mayor general y el 21 de diciembre se le concedió el título de Héroe de la Unión Soviética (a título póstumo).



Hoy me he detenido a analizar una columna que escriben 2 personajes norteamericanos, bastante belicistas, republicanos, pero que contaron con el apoyo de los demócratas, como siempre hacen en los EEUU, cuando de guerra se trata. Pero me parecen muy interesantes las declaraciones. Ya lo había escrito, y de hecho, el Sicario General de la ONU, ha vuelto a insistir en la idea, que básicamente es: armar lo más posible a Ucrania para que avance y negocie ya. No es descabellada la idea, por una razón muy simple, saben que no podrán ganar, yo le llamo: "*La variante de perder lo menos posible".

Exsecretarios con Bush y Obama: "el tiempo no juega a favor de Ucrania".* A Kiev le quedan unas semanas para conseguir un gran avance en la línea del frente, señalan *Condoleezza Rice y Robert Gates* en un artículo publicado *en The Washington Post.* La economía y las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania dependen casi por completo de la ayuda de Occidente y, a menos que se produzca un avance significativo, se esfumarán sus posibilidades de victoria, estiman Rice, ex secretaria de Estado durante el segundo mandato de George W. Bush (2005-2009) y Gates, exsecretario de Defensa entre 2006 y 2011.
En el artículo que firman ambos, los ex altos funcionarios indican que la "economía de Ucrania está en ruinas" y que, al igual que su capacidad militar, "depende de los rescates occidentales, principalmente de EE.UU". "A falta de otro gran avance y otro éxito ucraniano contra las fuerzas rusas, la presión de Occidente sobre Ucrania para negociar un alto el fuego aumentará, a medida que pasen los meses de estancamiento militar", resaltan.
Asimismo, la ex secretaria de Estado y el exjefe del Pentágono sostienen que, para el presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, "la derrota no es una opción", ya que no puede "ceder a Ucrania las 4 provincias orientales que ha declarado parte de Rusia". "Si [Putin] no puede triunfar militarmente este año, debe mantener el control de posiciones en el este y el sur de Ucrania que proporcionen futuros puntos de partida para nuevas ofensivas", escriben. Según Rice y Gate, "cualquier alto el fuego negociado dejaría a las fuerzas rusas en una posición fuerte"para reanudar las acciones militares, lo que, en su opinión, es "inaceptable".
Con la línea de contacto relativamente estática desde otoño, las fuerzas rusas se han enfrentado a las tropas ucranianas en combates cerca de Bajmut (Artiómovsk). Un comandante mercenario estadounidense reconoció recientemente que Ucrania está sufriendo "bajas extraordinariamente altas" en ese sector, mientras que el embajador de Ucrania en Canadá, Vadim Pristaiko, describió las bajas de su bando como "enormes" y "difíciles de digerir". Aunque el jefe de inteligencia militar ucraniana, Kiril Budánov, ha anunciado planes para una gran ofensiva en primavera, para Rice y Gates la necesidad de un gran avance es una "cuestión de semanas y no de meses". Por ello, instan a acelerar el envío a Kiev de armas más avanzadas y pesadas.

El Gobierno de Biden comunicó el viernes que entregaría a Ucrania *50 vehículos de combate de infantería Bradley* —los blindados más modernos enviados a Kiev hasta la fecha— como parte de un nuevo paquete de asistencia militar de más de 3.000 millones de dólares. Francia también prometió una cantidad de blindados ligeros, y Alemania anunció el suministro de* 40 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder*.
Sin embargo, *Kiev asegura necesitar más.* En una entrevista concedida a The Economist el mes pasado, el general ucraniano Valeri Zaluzhny afirmó que necesitarían 300 tanques más, hasta 700 vehículos de combate de infantería y 500 obuses para llevar a cabo operaciones ofensivas. Esta cifra es superior al número de vehículos de este tipo de todo el inventario británico o alemán.
La portavoz del MAE ruso, María Zajárova, denunció el miércoles que las entregas de armas "*multiplican las víctimas, incluso entre la población civil de Donbass, y retrasan el final del conflicto*", aumentando el riesgo de "arrastrar a los países de la OTAN a un enfrentamiento militar directo con Rusia". (fin)

Hay claras orientaciones que salen de lo puntual o coyuntural, es la constatación de una primera premisa, *es "inaceptable" que Rusia gane, en especial, en una posición de fuerza. La única solución, frente a la incapacidad de los ucranianos de vencer, es una perspectiva de mejor negociación. *Y para ello, solo puede lograrse con una correlación de fuerzas en el terreno que permita imponer una voluntad.
Los EEUU en noviembre 1973, también vivieron en carne propia una situación de ese tipo, se dirigieron a Paris, a firmar un acuerdo de paz con Vietnam, queriendo lo mismo, perder por lo mínimo. Los vietnamitas quedaron en posición de fuerza, un año y medio después, Saigón (del Vietnam pro yanki) caía en manos del Vietnam comunista. El trauma yanki está presente en lo de Ucrania, por eso se la van a jugar en estos dos meses..., ya es tarde, los rusos los conocen perfectamente bien, y por algo han llevado la guerra al ritmo que la han llevado, porque ellos siempre entendieron, que la GUERRA es con la OTAN (EEUU y sus vasallos) y la Operación Militar Especial, es con los ucranianos. 

*"Una represalia*". Así presenta Moscú el que podría ser uno de los ataques más mortíferos de la guerra en Ucrania. En él, el ministerio ruso de* Defensa asegura haber matado a 600 militares ucranianos en dos cuarteles en Kramatorsk*, . Hasta ahora no ha habido una confirmación independiente de los hechos, aunque periodistas de AFP sí han constatado que siete proyectiles cayeron allí antes de la medianoche.
El bombardeo conocido este domingo pretendería vengar la muerte de al menos 89 militares rusos en Nochevieja, cuando proyectiles estadounidenses lanzados por las fuerzas de Kiev alcanzaron una escuela de Makeyevka que usaban como alojamiento temporal.
Serhiy Cherevaty, portavoz del Ejército ucraniano lo niega afirmando que "Es otro ejemplo de propaganda de Rusia". Con estas palabras ha desmentido a la BBC la información difundida por el ministerio ruso de Defensa.
Kiev lo niega, AFP lo ratifica, los ucranianos dicen que no son 600, son solo 599.

*Ucranianos y rusos cierran la tregua navideña con ataques de artillería. *Un ataque ucraniano dañó 2 centrales termoeléctricas en la región de Donetsk, mientras las tropas rusas atacaron las regiones orientales de Donetsk y Járkov, y la sureña Zaporiyia coincidiendo con el fin la pasada medianoche de la tregua navideña ordenada por el Kremlin, según partes militares de ambos bandos.
Las centrales fueron alcanzadas en las localidades de Novi Svet y Zugres según informó hoy un representante de la RP de Donetsk en su canal de Telegram. El ataque ucraniano habría sido perpetrado con lanzaderas de misiles y sistemas Tochka-U con misiles balísticos tácticos. A su vez, la pasada noche la artillería rusa habría golpeado la localidad de Merefa, en Járkov, donde murió un hombre de 50 años.

*Funerales por los soldados rusos muertos en Makeyevka*. Familiares de los soldados muertos en el ataque,momentos después del Año Nuevo, han enterrado a al menos a nueve de ellos este domingo en la región de Samara, según las autoridades locales.
Al menos 89 soldados, según Moscú -muchos más según otras fuentes rusas y según Kiev- murieron en este ataque que conmovió a Rusia, realizado con proyectiles Himars, un arma suministrada a Ucrania por EEUU.
Dos hombres han sido enterrados en Togliatti, sobre el Volga, según el alcalde Nikolai Rents, quien ha rendido homenaje en las redes sociales a los soldados que partieron "para defender los intereses del partido, nuestro futuro y el futuro de nuestros hijos". El fabricante de automóviles local AvtoVAZ ha prometido a través de uno de sus gerentes, Dmitri Mijalenko, apoyo financiero para las familias de los dos hombres muertos en la guerra en Ucrania.

El secretario general de la OTAN*, Jens Stoltenberg, ha afirmado que el "camino más rápido" hacia una solución de paz negociada entre Rusia y Ucrania es continuar apoyando a Kiev con armas* para potenciar su fuerza en el campo de batalla, lo cual beneficiaría su posición en una potencial mesa de negociación con Moscú.
Durante un discurso en la conferencia de seguridad Folk och Försvar, que se celebra en la ciudad sueca de Sälen, Stoltenberg ha indicado que, aunque "es imposible decir cuándo o cómo acabará la guerra en Ucrania", se sabe que "la mayoría de las guerras acaban en la mesa de negociación" y "esta probablemente acabará así también".
"Lo que los ucranianos logren en la mesa de negociación dependerá de su fuerza en el campo de batalla. Si queremos una solución de paz negociada en la que Ucrania sobreviva como un país democrático independiente en Europa, el camino más rápido es apoyar a Ucrania. Las armas son, de hecho, el camino hacia la paz", ha señalado Stoltenberg durante la conferencia.

El primer ministro sueco,* Ulf Kristersson, ha dicho este domingo que su país ni puede ni quiere cumplir algunas exigencias de Turquía* para admitir su ingreso en la OTAN. "Turquía ha confirmado que hemos hecho lo que habíamos prometido pero también que tienen exigencias que nosotros no podemos ni queremos cumplir", ha dicho Kristersson en una conferencia de Defensa y Seguridad el oeste de Suecia.
Sin embargo, Kristersson se mostró convencido de que Turquía terminara tomando una decisión sobre la solicitud para ingresar a la OTAN. "Lo único es que no sabemos cuándo", dijo.
Turquía y Hungría son los dos países que podrían bloquear el ingreso de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN. Turquía pidió como contraprestación un endurecimiento de las posiciones de Finlandia y, en especial, de Suecia a activistas kurdos que han encontrado refugio en esos países.

*Rusia y Bielorrusia realizarán maniobras conjuntas *a partir de la próxima semana *de las divisiones aéreas* que forman parte de la agrupación regional de tropas de los dos países, según ha anunciado este domingo el Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia.
Los simulacros se realizarán del 16 de enero al 1 de febrero, informa ese organismo en un comunicado. De acuerdo con el texto, las divisiones aéreas rusas llegaron a Bielorrusia el domingo. Involucrarán a todos los aeródromos y áreas de entrenamiento de la fuerza aérea y defensa aérea de Bielorrusia, agrega el ministerio.
La llamada agrupación militar ruso-bielorrusa intensifica sus entrenamientos. La llamada agrupación militar regional ruso-bielorrusa -un contingente compuesto por diferentes unidades de ambos países-, ha intensificado sus entrenamientos tras el incremento de su número en efectivos y material bélico, según informó hoy el Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia.
"La intensidad de los ejercicios no deja de aumentar. El objetivo es estar listo para rechazar al agresor en todos los frentes", informó el canal de televisión ministerial VoenTV.El entrenamiento conjunto tiene en cuenta "la experiencia recibida por los soldados rusos durante la operación militar especial" en Ucrania, añadió.

El líder nacionalista serbobosnio Milorad *Dodik condecora a Putin por su apoyo al ente serbio de Bosnia-Herzegovina*, Putin será galardonado por "sus méritos en el desarrollo y fortalecimiento de la cooperación y las relaciones políticas y amistosas entre la República Srpska y Rusia", ha declarado Dodik según el portal bosnio Oslobodjenje.
"Tiene méritos en el campo de las actividades públicas que contribuyen al desarrollo y crecimiento político, económico y social global mutuo", ha dicho Dodik en Banja Luka (noroeste). La condecoración será entregada a Putin en un encuentro de los dos líderes, sin precisar fecha alguna.

El Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha anunciado este domingo que *"Han sido repatriados 50 soldados que corrían un peligro mortal en cautiverio", *informa en un comunicado. La liberación de los militares fue resultado de las negociaciones mantenidas entre ambos bandos, sin que Kiev haya informado por el momento sobre un posible canje. La Presidencia ucraniana también ha informado sobre la liberación de medio centenar de sus militares, entre los que figuraban 33 oficiales y 17 sargentos y soldados rasos.
Los soldados rusos liberados serán trasladados en avión a Moscú para su rehabilitación médica y psicológica. Desde el comienzo de la "operación militar especial" rusa en febrero del pasado año, cientos de prisioneros de ambos bandos han sido canjeados.

*La guerra en Ucrania lleva a la ayuda humanitaria a su segundo máximo histórico anual. *El Fondo Central para la Acción en Casos de Emergencias (CERF, por sus siglas en inglés), creado por la ONU en 2006 para prestar asistencia humanitaria a las personas afectadas por desastres naturales y conflictos armados, repartió durante el año pasado cerca de 660,4 millones de euros a un total de 43 países, lo que supone la segunda cifra anual más alta de ayuda económica en crisis humanitarias.
El máximo histórico llegó en 2020, con 805,4 millones de euros, lo que coincidió con el estallido de la pandemia de la covid-19. La ayuda descendió después a 520,4 millones y volvió a subir a 660,4 millones de euros en 2022.
Por países, Ucrania fue el que más ayuda recibió el año pasado debido a sus necesidades humanitarias por la invasión de Rusia, con 57,5 millones de euros, por delante de Sudán del Sur (49,4 millones), Sudán (43,6 millones) y Somalia (38,9).

El ministro alemán de Economía* Robert Habeck * en declaraciones a la cadena ARD no ha querido descartar este domingo que su gobierno vaya a suministrar a Ucrania *tanques Leopard. "Por supuesto que no puede descartarse". *La entrega de este armamento pesado es una demanda de Zelenski a la que el Ejecutivo de coalición que gobierna en Berlín no ha accedido hasta ahora.
Alemania sí va a dar a Ucrania 40 vehículos de combate Marder, más ligeros, en el primer trimestre de este año. El Marder fue uno de los primeros vehículos de combate de infantería de los países occidentales. Transporta soldados, que pueden disparar desde el interior o bajar a tierra. Cuenta con cañón, una ametralladora y puede disparar un misil antitanque.

*En el terreno.*

m.facebook.com/100089209420075/posts/pfbid0fHYHfaGBnArvMyPj9nVYCsmkeodUwKHiDri948ZBYPBbfxDGmyaU9Qrg25GiZKAXl/?mibextid=Nif5oz

Otro HMMWV *(Humvee) estadounidense atascado en el barro*. Cuando los yankis no van ni para atrás, ni para adelante, parece que necesitan un T-90 para que les ayuda a salir de allí. Video
El *cielo sobre Artyomovsk (Bajmut) anoche*. La batalla nunca se detiene. Video
El Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania,* Alexey Reznikov, "Estamos cumpliendo una misión de la OTAN".* ¿Qué más se puede añadir a esto? No se puede decir más claro en menos palabras. La pregunta es si los ucranianos quieren luchar por la OTAN o no. Video Zoraima Giménez Mármol in Fidelista por Siempre
El *trabajo de los tanques rusos sobre los objetivos y de noche*. Videos
*Noticias interesantes de debajo de Bajmut (Artemovsk)*. El padre del subcomandante de uno de los batallones de Azov, que fue muerto en Mariupol, informa en su Twitter de grandes pérdidas y combates extremadamente intensos ya en la segunda línea de defensa de las FAU cerca de Bajmut (Artyomovsk), y también culpa a los comandantes de batallón y al comandante de la brigada del ejército ucraniano, que "enfermaron" retroactivamente durante los combates. Foto
Transporte blindado de personal estadounidense *destruido y abandonado M113 de las FAU en el barro* de Donbass. Video
Los *voluntarios ucranianos ya no pueden soportar el desprecio del mando de las FAU hacia sus soldados.* La voluntaria ucraniana, Ksenia Bykova, apeló al principal militante de las FAU Valeri Zaluzhny, en relación con la situación de no admisión del personal militar para recibir tratamiento. En su opinión, Zaluzhny es el mayor responsable de la difícil situación actual con la salud de los militantes, ya que las órdenes del maldito general no permiten que los soldados ucranianos sean retirados del frente para recibir tratamiento. Foto
*El Estado Mayor de las FAU decidió sorprender con su estupidez y anunció el "éxito" al destruir un dron ruso Orlan-10 con un misil 9M83 de la defensa aérea S-300*V. Lanzar un misil 9M83 contra un dron pequeño es una decisión bastante extraña, dado el hecho de que el peso de la munición es de 2.290 kg y el peso del dron es de 12.5 kg. A parte de esto, en el vídeo no se registró el impacto del misil en el dron. Video
El *embajador de Ucrania en Londres, Vadim Pristaiko, reconoce que Ucrania sufre graves pérdidas humanas en la guerra.* "Ucrania está sufriendo enormes pérdidas humanas, perdiendo gente a diestra y siniestra. No anunciamos cuántos de ellos son militares y civiles, pero pueden imaginar que estos números son enormes, indigestos", dijo el embajador en una entrevista con Newsweek. Según él, algunas ciudades fueron "completamente destruidas". Aunque más adelante solicita que occidente destruya a Rusia, ah bueno... Foto
Imágenes de un ataque de artillería contra posiciones ucranianas en un cinturón forestal en el frente de *Lisichansk*. Video
Los ucranianos decían que las fotos del MiG-29 tumbado hace dos días no eran claras y no se apreciaba el avión, bueno, ahora traemos dos, y el colmo, es que los tumbaron ellos mismos. Los restos del *MiG-29 de las FAU, derribado ayer como resultado del fuego amigo* del sistema de defensa aérea ucraniano Osa. Fotos
Se informa que este video fue filmado en Svetlovodsk, región de Kirovograd. La voz en off dice que se trata de un *intento de entregar una citación a un hombre.* Los ucranianos hacen lo imposible por evitar ir a la guerra. Video

*Foto: Dirección Soledar situación a las 14.00 horas* del 8 de enero de 2023. Continúan los feroces combates en las cercanías de Bakhmut y Soledar. Las tropas rusas están empujando a través de la defensa de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Los combates se prosiguen, aunque ya hay cerca de un 70% de la ciudad en manos rusas.





Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.

Nota fuente: Fidelista por siempre


----------



## Malevich (Domingo a la(s) 11:47 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> "América Latina ha sido invadida por España"



Es una pena ese tic, no lo puede evitar, pero el resto es impecable y explica bien por qué dos tercios del mundo no compran la versión "occidental" de la guerra. Demasiada hipocresia, superioridad moral y no digamos ley del embudo.


----------



## España1 (Domingo a la(s) 11:52 PM)

manodura79 dijo:


> Wow, impresionante como se ve saltar por los aires las aspas del helicóptero. Incluso, si te fijas bien, se puede ver hasta la bola de fuego que provoca el impacto.



y la cara de horror de los pilotos también


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Domingo a la(s) 11:55 PM)

flanker27 dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, el cometido principal de la flota de superficie es proteger los accesos a las bañeras nacionales de Barents y Ojotsk donde suelen operar los SLBM, la proyección de fuerza no es una prioridad al no ser una potencia talasocrática.
> 
> A futuro no creo que apuesten por buques de mayor porte que las 22350, si acaso las 22350M que podrán aumentar el número de VLS, ya que proyecto Líder no parece prioritario.
> 
> Bueno, es un placer leerte en este foro, a veces tengo el impulso de intervenir pero tus aportaciones son siempre perfectamente argumentadas y definitivas.



Hombre, pues anímate a participar y aportar, también es un placer para mi leer los comentarios de otros foristas.

Coincidimos hasta en el nick.


----------



## flanker27 (Domingo a la(s) 11:56 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo no soy experto militar, pero es un tema de sentido común.
> Rusia no necesita ni portaaviones, ni barcos grandes. Necesita sobre todo, maniobrabilidad, y flexibilidad.
> Y barcos que controlen las zonas próximas a las costas, y que puedan ayudar a atacar objetivos cercanos o lejanos y sobre todo, a darle un extra de defensa a las ciudades portuarias rusas, que son muchas y muy importantes.
> 
> ...











Project 23550 patrol ship - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Seronoser (Domingo a la(s) 11:59 PM)

Hola leonor soy yo jacobo dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto por aquí, lectura imprescindible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Escobar se le va en ocasiones la pelota, pero aquí lo clava.
Artículo indispensable.


----------



## El Veraz (Lunes a la(s) 12:05 AM)

wireless1980 dijo:


> ¿Entonces tu en qué basas los 600 muertos?





dabuti dijo:


> En qué en las guerras muere gente y la propaganda los tapa.
> ¿Cúantos muertos reconocía Alemania en 1917 o en 1944?
> 
> Cuando se sepa la verdad de los muertos en este conflicto, como en todos, será demasiado tarde y no habrá solución para medio millón de eslavos..



Pues todo fuentes CREANME, no hay ninguna evidencia, ningun video, nada de nada. Pero como lo dicen los rusonazis pues se lo creen como buenos borregos que son.

A diferencia de la informacion del lado ucraniano, que viene toda documentada:


----------



## Icibatreuh (Lunes a la(s) 12:11 AM)

dabuti dijo:


> En qué en las guerras muere gente y la propaganda los tapa.
> ¿Cúantos muertos reconocía Alemania en 1917 o en 1944?
> 
> Cuando se sepa la verdad de los muertos en este conflicto, como en todos, será demasiado tarde y no habrá solución para medio millón de eslavos..



Joder con el razonamiento Ni un niño de parvulario.

Así que nos tenemos que creer cualquier cifra de muertos que nos digan ambas partes porque: "_en las guerras muere gente y la propaganda los tapa_".

Lo de contrastar mínimamente una noticia con otras fuentes, fotos o vídeos queda para otro día. Ej.....que....en las guerras muere gente


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 12:28 AM)

BMP-1 y BTR-80 ucranianos destruidos en el pueblo de Blagodatnoye, en las afueras del suroeste de Soledar.

@milinfolive


----------



## wireless1980 (Lunes a la(s) 12:34 AM)

dabuti dijo:


> En qué en las guerras muere gente y la propaganda los tapa.
> ¿Cúantos muertos reconocía Alemania en 1917 o en 1944?
> 
> Cuando se sepa la verdad de los muertos en este conflicto, como en todos, será demasiado tarde y no habrá solución para medio millón de eslavos..



Vamos que no lo sabes y te has inventado una cifra, ¿no? Vaya forma más rara de decirlo.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Lunes a la(s) 12:43 AM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente, una pequeña aportación:
> 
> 
> El bratney por un profesional, que hay mucha propaganda.



Gracias, es buenísimo Don Juan II de Austria en su campo, todo un especialista.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Lunes a la(s) 12:50 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo no soy experto militar, pero es un tema de sentido común.
> Rusia no necesita ni portaaviones, ni barcos grandes. Necesita sobre todo, maniobrabilidad, y flexibilidad.
> Y barcos que controlen las zonas próximas a las costas, y que puedan ayudar a atacar objetivos cercanos o lejanos y sobre todo, a darle un extra de defensa a las ciudades portuarias rusas, que son muchas y muy importantes.
> 
> ...



Así es, el Ártico va a ser la nueva zona donde van a colisionar los intereses de las grandes potencias, mirate este artículo de Charly015.









Algo se cuece en el ártico (actualizado)


Datos de interés La carrera ya empezó. Me refiero a los programas para fortalecer la presencia de los distintos países en el ártico de car...




charly015.blogspot.com


----------



## Alvin Red (Lunes a la(s) 12:58 AM)

*Opinión*

Hoy ha sido el día de la capitana y de las cifras del bombardeo que ha matado a X soldados, esto último no lo podremos saber pero si sabemos que Bajmut sigue siendo la picadora de carne, a ver que pasa mañana.

Sobre la capitana no hay dudas, ha ascendido por via vaginal no por meritos. Hablando de capitanas yo pensaba que la habaneras eran patrimonio del mediterráneo pero hoy he oído una habanera llamada "La capitana" asturiana, creo que esta en bable pero no soy experto lingüista, es más no conozco a nadie que me haya hablado bable.

Falta el "ron cremat" y la arena de la playa mientras se escucha


----------



## apocalippsis (Lunes a la(s) 1:19 AM)

Asaltando posiciones ucranianas


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 1:35 AM)




----------



## McRotor (Lunes a la(s) 1:37 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Opinión*
> 
> Hoy ha sido el día de la capitana y de las cifras del bombardeo que ha matado a X soldados, esto último no lo podremos saber pero si sabemos que Bajmut sigue siendo la picadora de carne, a ver que pasa mañana.
> 
> ...



continuando con el offtopic...

Siendo Cuba uno de los destinos favoritos de los emigrantes Asturianos es imposible que no llegasen de vuelta las habaneras con los marineros, indianos... y sea un estilo musical que aún perdura en el Principado.

La propia ciudad de Gijón tiene una que practicamente es el himno de la ciudad...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 1:38 AM)

no lo entiendo, a los prorusos les encanta que les cuenten trolas y repetirlas



El Veraz dijo:


> Pues todo fuentes CREANME, no hay ninguna evidencia, ningun video, nada de nada. Pero como lo dicen los rusonazis pues se lo creen como buenos borregos que son.
> 
> A diferencia de la informacion del lado ucraniano, que viene toda documentada:


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (Lunes a la(s) 1:39 AM)




----------



## -carrancas (Lunes a la(s) 1:40 AM)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no lo entiendo, a los prorusos les encanta que les cuenten trolas y repetirlas



fue a hablar de puta la tacones. el bot otan mas mentiroso junto con wireles


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 1:41 AM)

blablabla vs Kurks



Seronoser dijo:


> Yo no soy experto militar, pero es un tema de sentido común.
> Rusia no necesita ni portaaviones, ni barcos grandes. Necesita sobre todo, maniobrabilidad, y flexibilidad.
> Y barcos que controlen las zonas próximas a las costas, y que puedan ayudar a atacar objetivos cercanos o lejanos y sobre todo, a darle un extra de defensa a las ciudades portuarias rusas, que son muchas y muy importantes.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 1:46 AM)




----------



## Don Pelayo (Lunes a la(s) 1:54 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Opinión*
> 
> Hoy ha sido el día de la capitana y de las cifras del bombardeo que ha matado a X soldados, esto último no lo podremos saber pero si sabemos que Bajmut sigue siendo la picadora de carne, a ver que pasa mañana.
> 
> ...



Esa la canto yo todas las semanas en el bar de la playa de Gijón.

Y sí, es bable. Bable puede ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 1:56 AM)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 1:57 AM)




----------



## España1 (Lunes a la(s) 4:58 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Opinión*
> 
> Hoy ha sido el día de la capitana y de las cifras del bombardeo que ha matado a X soldados, esto último no lo podremos saber pero si sabemos que Bajmut sigue siendo la picadora de carne, a ver que pasa mañana.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante la letra de la Habanera, cuanto arte en nuestro país


----------



## amcxxl (Lunes a la(s) 5:41 AM)

Graham Phillips
*A Russian Christmas (Lugansk, Donbass, Russia)*



*New Year from Donbass - Lysychansk!!*


----------



## amcxxl (Lunes a la(s) 6:09 AM)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (Lunes a la(s) 7:45 AM)

*En Europa, finalmente resuelto el problema de la temporada de calefacción*
Hoy, 08:30

El año pasado, 2022 se convirtió en un punto de inflexión y un hito para Europa: fue la primera vez que se tomó la decisión de abandonar las fuentes de energía rusas, aunque el combustible y las materias primas aún procedían de la Federación Rusa. Como si le diera al menos una oportunidad de sobrevivir en un momento histórico, la coincidencia le dio esperanza a la UE en forma de un clima anormalmente cálido (en algunos lugares en diciembre, la temperatura en Europa subió a +15 grados centígrados) y colapsó la demanda de gas. lo que arrastró su precio a la baja.



En tal situación, las cotizaciones de TTF se hundieron a un mínimo de un año y medio, ascendiendo a $ 750-780 para el volumen de referencia. Pero, lo más importante, la ausencia de la necesidad de quemar la norma invernal o excederla ha mantenido las reservas de combustible en las instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo por encima del pronóstico, lo que en realidad y finalmente resolvió el problema de mantener la temporada de calefacción en el continente. Tampoco se necesitaba austeridad. Ahora podemos decir definitivamente que la UE no se congelará este invierno y se quedará con instalaciones de almacenamiento medio llenas de materias primas a principios de la primavera, lo que también es un logro récord.

La increíble salvación de Europa esta temporada fue fruto de la suerte y el azar. De lo contrario, si todo transcurriera según el escenario observado cada invierno, la posición y situación en la UE sería catastrófica. De hecho, no habrá excepciones a la regla en la próxima temporada de acumular y gastar existencias de rescates tan exitosos, aunque el invierno de 2023 sea tan templado como el actual. La cuestión es que el gas de Rusia dejará de fluir casi por completo hacia la UE, y los proveedores estadounidenses de GNL están experimentando algunos problemas para aumentar la producción, la licuefacción y el tránsito a través del océano para garantizar que cubran las capacidades faltantes.

Dada la casualidad, así como las terribles previsiones para el futuro, no hay mucha euforia y júbilo en Bruselas en este momento sobre el estado de las cosas. Es posible que la actual calma y seguridad sea solo calma y descanso antes de una verdadera tormenta
El año pasado, 2022 se convirtió en un punto de inflexión y un hito para Europa: fue la primera vez que se tomó la decisión de abandonar las fuentes de energía rusas, aunque el combustible y las materias primas aún procedían de la Federación Rusa. Como si le diera al menos una oportunidad de sobrevivir en un momento histórico, la coincidencia le dio esperanza a la UE en forma de un clima anormalmente cálido (en algunos lugares en diciembre, la temperatura en Europa subió a +15 grados centígrados) y colapsó la demanda de gas. lo que arrastró su precio a la baja.



En tal situación, las cotizaciones de TTF se hundieron a un mínimo de un año y medio, ascendiendo a $ 750-780 para el volumen de referencia. Pero, lo más importante, la ausencia de la necesidad de quemar la norma invernal o excederla ha mantenido las reservas de combustible en las instalaciones de almacenamiento subterráneo por encima del pronóstico, lo que en realidad y finalmente resolvió el problema de mantener la temporada de calefacción en el continente. Tampoco se necesitaba austeridad. Ahora podemos decir definitivamente que la UE no se congelará este invierno y se quedará con instalaciones de almacenamiento medio llenas de materias primas a principios de la primavera, lo que también es un logro récord.

La increíble salvación de Europa esta temporada fue fruto de la suerte y el azar. De lo contrario, si todo transcurriera según el escenario observado cada invierno, la posición y situación en la UE sería catastrófica. De hecho, no habrá excepciones a la regla en la próxima temporada de acumular y gastar existencias de rescates tan exitosos, aunque el invierno de 2023 sea tan templado como el actual. La cuestión es que el gas de Rusia dejará de fluir casi por completo hacia la UE, y los proveedores estadounidenses de GNL están experimentando algunos problemas para aumentar la producción, la licuefacción y el tránsito a través del océano para garantizar que cubran las capacidades faltantes.

Dada la casualidad, así como las terribles previsiones para el futuro, no hay mucha euforia y júbilo en Bruselas en este momento sobre el estado de las cosas. Es posible que la actual calma y seguridad sea solo calma y descanso antes de una verdadera tormenta .


PD: Actualmente se ingresa el mismo gas que el año pasado en los depósitos, pero se retira mucho menos. Ahora se están retirando 1200 GWh/dia y el año pasado en estas fechas se retiraban unos 4200 GWh/dia, es una diferencia demasiado grande, que no se puede explicar sólo por el buen tiempo ni por el ingreso de GNL, debe de haber un gran reducción de producción industrial por precios de energía, por descenso del consumo y algo más que se me escapa.


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 7:50 AM)

vil. dijo:


> No te dije lo del portaaviones nuclear por casualidad... tú tienes una ligera idea de lo que supone ECONÓMICAMENTE tener un simple portaaviones de ese tipo para una economía... son tan costosos y es tan surrealista las necesidades de todo tipo que generan que simplemente son inviables para todo país... incluida Francia que lo sostiene a costa de otras demandas económicas, con todo y con ello, tras China y Rusia es quíen más capacidad tiene en ese nivel, superando hoy a Inglaterra, lo cual es algo IMPRESIONANTE... PERO... PERO...
> 
> Hoy es tal el coste de lo militar que TODO OCCIDENTE, incluido EE.UU. sólo pueden permitirse guerras durante un cierto periódo de tiempo só pena de arruinarse en el intento de proyectar poder, el caso más actual es EE.UU.-Afganistan o como unos pastores con simples tirachinas han expulsado a una potencia sin GANARLE UNA BATALLA real...
> 
> Economía, economía, economía... y ¿ALEMANIA QUE GASTA?... la OTAN gasta por ella, o más bien EL TIO SAM pone la pasta... y eso no se cuenta...



todos los portaviones están obsoletos frente al misil hipersónico y en tierra tenemos que empezar en España a investigar en España drones tipo geranio y crear enjambres de drones baratos letales con sistemas antiinterferencia, bombas termobáricas guiadas ,tácticas de aviación en entornos como el de ucrania etc..


----------



## Impresionante (Lunes a la(s) 7:57 AM)




----------



## Malevich (Lunes a la(s) 8:13 AM)

Homilía de JLC hoy en el pis, a la vieja élite occidental no le gusta el infantilismo y mediocridad de los actuales dirigentes. Alineado con Kissinger.


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 8:24 AM)

Kron II dijo:


> El problema es que sólo he conocido a una persona, personalmente, en toda Europa que tenga la suficiente inteligencia para pensar a medio y a largo plazo sobre qué futuro le aguarda a Europa, a parte de algunas personas de este hilo.
> 
> Personalmente, no hablo con nadie de este tema (del doble tiro: en la nuca y en el corazón que se han dado los europeos). No soy masoquista y, al final, no merece la pena disgustarse. Cualquier persona en Asia, por ejemplo, tiene mayor capacidad para pensar a medio y a largo plazo que la mayoría de los Europeos.



esto tiene pinta de retrotraerse a la vida finales de la II guerra mundial o algo parecido.


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 8:34 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> _Mientras sus hermanos mueren en el frente, la secretaria de prensa de la Dirección Regional Sur de las Tropas Fronterizas Ucranianas, la capitana Plantovskaya Ivanna Yuryevna, se relaja en París, donde celebró el Año Nuevo, y ahora mismo se encuentra en Bukovel.
> 
> _



melafo en cuenca y tal salvajemente


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 8:40 AM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Europa se ha autodestruido varias veces desde finales del XVIII. Y pongo esa fecha porque lo que había antes eran básicamente señoríos feudales o sus herederos sin cohesión ninguna, salvo por el oeste del continente. Quizás toca ya otra vez. Lo que sea lo veremos muy pronto.



tu como estas de ardor guerrero te has apuntado a airsoft?


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 8:44 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por cierto, los Suecos lloran amargamente diciendo que no pueden cumplir las exigencias de Turquía para entrar en la Otan
> 
> Vaya espectáculo dantesco que están dando los otaneros
> 
> Sweden says Turkey is asking too much over NATO application



esos suecos con tres rayitas de vino en polvo suyo ya están llorando a mares


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 8:55 AM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No , a ver, el problema no es no hubiera combustible en las instalaciones, el problema es que no lo habrá jamás.



Resumiendo has metido todos tus ahorros en futuros de Pikachus eh........


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 8:57 AM)

visaman dijo:


> esos suecos con tres rayitas de vino en polvo suyo ya están llorando a mares



Pues la posición geográfica de Turquía la hace mucho más deseable como socio que Suecia pero Erdogan es un dirigente molesto... No quiere ser puta y poner la cama a la vez. Años pidiendo entrar en la UE para no permitirselo, el tema kurdos y USA en Siria, el golpe de Estado, son muchos desplantes y o le dan algo más de cariño o al final acabará virando del todo su postura estratégica.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:03 AM)

La larga memoria de Azov


“No podemos limitarnos a conocer en el piso de arriba la verdad y la bondad mientras en el sótano están arrancando la piel a otros seres humanos”. Según Olena Semenyaka, una de las principales refe…




slavyangrad.es











La larga memoria de Azov


09/01/2023


“*No podemos limitarnos a conocer en el piso de arriba la verdad y la bondad mientras en el sótano están arrancando la piel a otros seres humanos*”.

Según Olena Semenyaka, una de las principales referencias ideológicas del nacionalismo ucraniano, esta cita de Ernst Jünger resulta apropiada para todos aquellos que no están dispuestos a apretar las filas en favor de Ucrania, o que aún dudan sobre cómo posicionarse ante la guerra en ese país. Así, en un post publicado el 25 de diciembre, sostiene que esta frase “_es probablemente la mejor respuesta a todos aquellos que «piensan geopolíticamente» tanto en la izquierda como en la derecha, a todos los «antiguerra» y «anti-OTAN», a todos los que «comprenden a Putin», etc._”.

La propagandista de Azov reconoce que puede parecer algo extraño escuchar en ella esta argumentación. No en vano se trata de una defensora a ultranza de una orientación geopolítica concreta, Intermarium, formulada para impulsar una completa reforma del orden político europeo desde la perspectiva del nacionalismo dominante en la Europa del Este. En este sentido, y en palabras de la propia Semenyaka, Intermarium se presenta como “_una alianza geopolítica de naciones de Europa central y oriental entendida como punta de lanza de la reforma de la UE, un previsto centro de gravedad político en la renovada unidad paneuropea -el de la posguerra Ucrania-Rusia (que no tiene parangón en la UE desde el Brexit)- y una plataforma para la reinvención de Occidente (a través del patriotismo ucraniano que revive los ideales clásicos de la antigüedad) y la solidaridad euroatlántica (que se ha hecho especialmente pronunciada en los Estados Unidos después del discurso de Zelensky en el Congreso)_”.

Con estas afirmaciones, Semenyaka profundiza en su revisionismo post-tercerista para acoplar su propuesta de reinvención de Occidente con la solidaridad euroatlántica y los intereses estadounidenses. También reconvertida ahora a una posición de respeto por el liderazgo de Zelensky, la líder del Corpus Nacional ucraniano, brazo político del movimiento Azov, parece renunciar a la superación de los viejos bloques geopolíticos y a la dialéctica _ni-ni_ propia de la Tercera Vía para resituarse con fuerza ante los _hechos_ impuestos sobre el terreno.

Si no puedes acabar con alguno de los bloques, o ya no quieres, acomoda la posición, pensará sin duda, apenas como mera concesión en el proceso de ajuste de las políticas concretas en la dirección adecuada. Porque aunque no se sea aún consciente de ello en Occidente, en “_el despliegue de los desarrollos históricos_”, puede afirmarse que la _geoestrategia_ esbozada por Semenyaka y por sus colegas de Intermarium, “_hoy sin exageración se convierte en la corriente principal_” de la política occidental. Lo que nunca habría sido posible “_sin que hubiera un ímpetu espiritual detrás_”, ese impulso nacionalista ucraniano que ha permitido superar por completo toda idea de «revolución de color», en sentido clásico, por mucho que “_el deseo de liberarse “de los ridículos restos soviéticos_” en la dirección hacia Occidente resulte “_más que comprensible_”, según Semenyaka.

El paso cualitativo de las revoluciones de colores de carácter local a la fase avanzada de confrontación civilizatoria que representa la actual guerra ucraniano-rusa sirve para justificar en parte la contradicción post-tercerista de Semenyaka, pero sobre todo para explicar el sentido real del actual combate de Azov y de Ucrania: “_No vale la pena morir en nombre ni en aras de ninguno de los polos geopolíticos existentes y sus diferencias de matiz_”. “_Por lo que estamos luchando_”, dice la ideóloga ucraniana, “_es por la sustancia misma de la libertad y la dignidad humana, algo que es la base misma de una comunidad, una nación, un estado y solo después todo lo demás_”.

De esta forma, la comunidad, la nación y el estado se sitúan de nuevo por encima de todo, encarnando la forma de realización suprema de la libertad y la dignidad humana. Frente a unos enemigos que, casualmente, están llamados a ser históricamente siempre los mismos; puede que los vea en cierta manera como _subhumanos_ -Nietzsche es uno de sus referentes-, aunque Semenyaka no insista constantemente en ese argumento. Pero sin la deshumanización del enemigo, sin la consideración tan habitual entre los suyos (los _vata_, los _moskalis_, los _orcos_, etc., términos que, en los últimos casi nueve años se han aplicado, no solo a Rusia y a su población, sino también a la de Donbass), sin el supremacismo civilizatorio implícito, ¿qué sentido tendría introducir la frase de Ernst Jünger? Todo su discurso resultaría simplemente incoherente. ¿O es que acaso no podría haberlo dedicado, con mucha mayor razón, a los niños y niñas de las ciudades bombardeadas desde 2014 por las tropas del Estado de Ucrania? Una infancia del Donbass que el entonces presidente de Ucrania, Petro Poroshenko, situaba ya en 2014 en un universo distinto al de la infancia ucraniana: “_Nuestros hijos irán a guarderías y escuelas, los suyos estarán sentados en sótanos_”, decía en un discurso en el que sentenciaba “_porque no saben hacer nada_”.

El pescado se pudre desde la cabeza, afirma Olena Semenyaka, antes de introducirse en uno de sus temas favoritos desde febrero de 2022: el ajuste de cuentas. Según afirma, la caída será dura para los pusilánimes: “_si ves el mundo desde los «pisos superiores» de la geopolítica, o de cualquier otra abstracción, si no ves las verdades claras del sufrimiento humano y el genocidio de los civiles ucranianos por parte de los rusos, y crees que no todo es tan blanco y negro en cuanto a causas y efectos, recuerda que la caída desde estas alturas será igual de dolorosa_”.


_De Azov a Falange, referentes internacionales del movimiento de la extrema derecha._

Una advertencia que, por supuesto, no apunta a la izquierda oficial europea comprometida con Ucrania, ni a aquella que, desde la distancia o la indiferencia, se limita a lo sumo a mirar hacia otro lado y callar. Pero tampoco se dirige realmente a los grupos que advierten del peligro que llega del centro y del este de Europa, tan similar al vivido en los años 30 y 40 del pasado siglo en el continente. Semenyaka sabe que estos grupos son pequeños y fáciles de perseguir. Por ello, creyéndose su grupo y su país ya dueños del mundo, en otros posts del mes de diciembre afirma sin rubor que, con independencia de que apoyen o no la agenda prorrusa o no, “_aquellos dispuestos a asociar a Azov con ideologías totalitarias y subculturas estúpidas, se arrepentirán”_.

A quien directamente impulse “_en cualquier sentido_” una perspectiva prorrusa en Occidente, la líder del Corpus Nacional simplemente señala que “_lo lamentará severamente en el futuro. Aquellos que ya han hecho daño, tienen la oportunidad de mejorar_ [se supone que su suerte]_, monitoreamos sus mensajes diariamente_”_. _Y segura de la victoria, concluye: “_Ustedes saben muy bien que determinaremos el curso de la historia mundial y de la memoria histórica mundial en las décadas por venir. Y tenemos una larga memoria_”.

En realidad, la diatriba del 25 de diciembre la dirige Semenyaka a los neutrales, sobre todo a los que se encuentran más cerca de su espacio político: «_Los lugares más calientes del Infierno están reservados para aquellos que, en un período de crisis moral, mantienen su neutralidad_«, recuerda antes de aconsejar a los que, en el espacio político-moral de la extrema derecha aún dudan: “_Asegúrense de que no se trata de vuestra «tercera vía geopolítica_«.

En el espectro antifascista no hay motivo alguno para no tomarse en serio la amenaza que extienden a todos los vientos personajes como Olena Semenyaka. En la medida de sus posibilidades, y mientras su memoria no se agote en el tiempo, el propósito de revancha del ultranacionalismo ucraniano se extenderá en las áreas bajo su control o influencia. No en vano, desde 2014, las diferentes partes del movimiento Azov encuentran en ese propósito el fundamento para todo nuevo impulso a su acción bélica en el Donbass y en Ucrania.

Por mucho que el verdadero origen del conflicto, presente con fuerza ya en 2014 y regado con sangre desde entonces, tenga un origen bien diferente: la disposición a resolver las contradicciones políticas a través de la aniquilación política del adversario y de la guerra.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:08 AM)

Dirección Starobel
Situación a las 11.00 horas del 9 de enero de 2023

En el sector Kupian-Svatovka, las AFU están rotando personal en posiciones avanzadas. Se han trasladado refuerzos a los bastiones de la 103ª RR TRO en dirección a Raigorodka, y se han efectuado reemplazos en Stelmakhivka.

▪ A lo largo de la línea del frente, los cálculos UAV Furya y Valkyrie del 40º Batallón Compuesto y el 92º OMB de las AFU están explorando la actividad de las tropas rusas cerca de Kuzemivka, Naugolne, Kolomiychikha.

En el sector de Liman, el enemigo se prepara para una ofensiva. Al menos 15 equipos militares se concentran cerca de Terny. Despliegue de una batería de obuses M777 en Torsky.

▪ Se han redesplegado unidades de asalto en las cercanías de Liman y se ha suministrado munición. La actividad de los DRG ucranianos y de los pequeños UAV Fly Eye del 80º OdshbR del DShV ucraniano ha aumentado en determinadas zonas.

▪ Formaciones de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada difunden información sobre una posible ofensiva de ciertas unidades de la 25ª OVDBr para "sondear" las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF.

En el sector de Lysychansk, artilleros avanzados de las AFU operan en la línea Serebryanka-Bilogorovka. Una pareja de francotiradores llegó al puesto 81 OAEMB.

Además, ha aumentado la actividad de la aviación táctica y militar sobre el territorio de la región de Kharkiv. En las últimas 24 horas se han registrado más de 22 salidas de aviones de ataque Su-25, cazas MiG-29 y helicópteros Mi-8 y Mi-24.

Al mismo tiempo, la aviación táctica realiza vuelos a baja altura (15-20 metros), practicando la evasión de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea en la zona del arsenal 65 de Balakleya, donde se concentran más de 30 unidades de diversos equipos y municiones.

El entrenamiento en curso de los aviones de ataque y el redespliegue de fuerzas y equipos en la región de Kharkiv indican que es inminente una ofensiva contra las posiciones rusas.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:09 AM)

Los medios de defensa antiaérea se activaron en la región de Belgorod, cerca de Belgorod.

No hay información sobre objetos o llegadas afectados.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (Lunes a la(s) 9:10 AM)

kraker dijo:


> Directamente no van a dejar a los alemanes tener armamento nuclear



Hay dos cosas que no se pueden permitir los europeos, que Alemania dirija el futuro ejercito europeo de la UE y que sea el unico pais comunitario con armas nucleares.

PD- Los norteamericanos por descontado que no quieren una Alemania fuerte.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:13 AM)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
7 y 8 de enero de 2023

Las zonas fronterizas de Rusia:

▪ El enemigo bombardeó el pueblo de Tetkino en la región de Kursk: las líneas eléctricas fueron alcanzadas. El pueblo y la aldea colindante de Popovo-Lyozhachi han quedado temporalmente perturbados. No hay víctimas ni heridos.

▪ Formaciones ucranianas golpearon la localidad de Novaya Tavolzhanka, en la región de Belgorod, dañando el tejado de una nave de cría de aves de corral. Los civiles no resultaron heridos.

▪ El sábado, las fuerzas de defensa antiaérea rusas derribaron un dron de las AFU sobre el rompeolas Norte de Sebastopol.

Dirección norte de Ucrania (mapa):

▪ En la región de Chernihiv, DRG móviles de las AFU están explorando zonas fronterizas con Bielorrusia.

▪ En la región de Sumy, grupos de reconocimiento enemigos buscan a saboteadores rusos cerca de Bolshaya Pisarevka.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, los cálculos de UAV en Staritsa hacen que los drones descubran la ubicación del personal de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y apunten a la artillería a lo largo de la frontera con la región de Belgorod.

Región de Kharkiv (mapa):

▪ El sábado, las tropas rusas atacaron una refinería de petróleo en Merefa: uno de los complejos de la refinería quedó destruido.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ En la sección Kupyansko-Svatovsky, el enemigo está explorando las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizando drones.

▪ En el sector de Liman, grupos de asalto de las AFU lanzaron un ataque contra posiciones rusas en los alrededores de Dibrova. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas detectaron al enemigo y lanzaron un ataque preventivo, obligándole a retirarse a sus posiciones originales.

▪ La artillería rusa alcanzó concentraciones de personal y vehículos blindados de las AFU en Kupiansk, Makeyevka, Nevskyy y Vyshnyovoe.

Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Krasnopopopovka, Kuzmino, Ploshchanka y Dibrowa.

Dirección soledar (mapa):

▪ En el sector de Soledar, las tropas rusas siguen avanzando a través de las defensas enemigas en Soledar.
➖Las unidades de asalto de la PMC de Wagner llevan a cabo una ofensiva en la zona de la "Mina de Sal nº 1-3" contra las posiciones de las AFU cerca de Artemsol.
➖ En la periferia noreste de la ciudad, unidades rusas han alcanzado Yurchina Gora, estableciendo el control sobre el tramo de la carretera a Blagodatnoye.
➖Los mandos ucranianos desplazan fuerzas adicionales para compensar las pérdidas y evitar el colapso del frente.

▪En la sección de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), unidades de asalto de la PMC de Wagner avanzan hacia una planta de clasificación de residuos en las afueras del sureste de Bakhmut.
➖Al noreste, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han desalojado a unidades combinadas de la 60ª Brigada y la 17ª Brigada de las AFU de la localidad de Podgorodne y han avanzado hacia Krasnaya Gora.
➖Sur y suroeste, las fuerzas rusas prosiguen su asalto a los bastiones enemigos en Opytne y Kleshcheevka.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates de posición en Marinka: las unidades de fusiles motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están empujando a las AFU hacia las afueras occidentales de la ciudad.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk: fueron alcanzadas, entre otras, la CT de Starobeshevo, en el pueblo de Novy Svit, y la CT de Zuevskaya, en la ciudad de Zugres, donde murieron dos mujeres.

Región de Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Los duelos de artillería continúan a lo largo de la línea de contacto, con las tropas rusas alcanzando objetivos en Zaporozhye, Gulyaypol, Shcherbaki, Stepovoye y Zaliznychne.

Frente Sur. Dirección Kherson:

▪ La artillería rusa atacó concentraciones enemigas en Kherson, Chernobaevka, Berislav, Antonovka e Inzhenernoye.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon instalaciones civiles en Novaya Kajovka y Hola Prystan.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Impresionante (Lunes a la(s) 9:14 AM)




----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 9:14 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> Tenían 4 Kirov no ?, uno se desguazo creo, cuantos hay en servicio activo aparte de este, el Pedro El Grande y otro ?
> Edito. Han dado 2 de baja, les quedan el Pedro el grande en activo y el que están reacondicionando.



con poner esos dos a tope de misiles hipersónicos les vale


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:15 AM)

Crónica de ataques y fuego mutuo en la zona SMO durante la noche del 8 al 9 de enero de 2023

▪ Las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Galaganivka y el pueblo de Gremyach, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Kucherovka, Atinskoe, Kondrativka y Znob-Novhorodske, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques con personal contra concentraciones enemigas en Staritsa, Chugunovka, Milovo, Kolodezne y Volchansk.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Novovlynsk, Dvurechnaya, Ivanovka, Krakhmalne, Makiivka, Nevskoye y Sinkovka.

Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Ploshchanka, Krasnopopovka, Kuzmino y Krasnaya Dibrova.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivskoye), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon al enemigo en Sporny, Berestovo, Bajmut, Kleshcheyevka, Dyleyevka, Artemovo y Novhorodske.

▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Avdeevka, Georgiyivka, Marinka y Nevelskoye.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Charivne, Stepove, Malye Shcherbaki y Kamianske.

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania volvieron a bombardear las afueras de Dorozhnyanka.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, las tropas rusas atacaron objetivos en Nikopol, Marganets y Krasnohryhorivka.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos de las AFU en Kherson.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## .Kaikus (Lunes a la(s) 9:16 AM)

Malevich dijo:


> Entre los inmigrantes los hay buenos, malos y regulares. Como entre los españoles sin ir más lejos.



*La inmigracion siempre tiene que estar regulada al milimetro, con contratos en origen, evitando a los delincuentes y yihadistas.*

PD- Nuestros abuelos emigraban a Francia, Alemania o Suiza, con un contrato de trabajo firmado en España.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:17 AM)

Ucrania debe prepararse para una guerra prolongada

Elizabeth Shackelford, del Chicago Council on Global Affairs, informa en un artículo para el Washington Post de que las fuerzas rusas están atrincheradas en posiciones defensivas fortificadas, reforzadas por al menos 100.000 soldados recién movilizados. Según el autor, que cita a expertos militares, a Ucrania le costará más ganar terreno en 2023 que el año pasado, a pesar del impulso de las recientes victorias.

Shekefold señala que, a menos que Kiev consiga avances significativos contra esta atrincherada y creciente fuerza rusa, existe el riesgo de que la guerra se convierta en un conflicto prolongado "a favor de Putin".

Por si fuera poco, la narrativa cada vez más extendida en Occidente últimamente es que Ucrania necesita desarrollar el éxito ahora porque Rusia tiene las de ganar a largo plazo. La impresión es que Kiev se ve empujado a una nueva ofensiva precipitada. Pero mientras que las AFU podrían haber estado preparándose para un asalto a Kherson y Kupiansk durante mucho tiempo, ahora se les ha puesto un marco temporal muy ajustado. Puede que no sea posible formar una fuerza de ataque completa a corto plazo, dadas las pérdidas del verano y el otoño.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:19 AM)

Aldea de Bakhmutskoye, DNR, liberada por las tropas rusas - Cuartel General de Defensa Territorial de la DNR 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:21 AM)

El ejército ruso lleva a cabo ofensivas en las direcciones de Artemivsk y Avdiyivka y mejora la situación táctica en la dirección de Kupyansk - _resumen del estado mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania_

▪ Unidades rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Stelmakhovka y Chervonopopovka en la RNL; Soledar, Krasnaya Gora, Podgorodne, Artemovsk, Kleshcheevka, Vodyane Pervomaiskoye, Krasnogorovka, Marinka, Pobeda y Novomikhailovka en la RPD.
▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones ucranianas con tanques y artillería de cañón en las zonas de Dvurechnoye, Pershetravneve, Ivanovka y Krakhmalne en la región de Kharkiv; Stelmakhivka y Myasozharivka en la RNL.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las tropas rusas infligieron fuego a las AFU en los distritos de Sporny, Berestovoye, Bilohrovka, Veselaya, Rozdolovka, Krasnaya Gora, Artemivsk, Kleshcheevka, Bila Gora, Dyleyevka, Druzhba, Zhelezno y Nueva York en la RPD.
▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo siete ataques con misiles y 31 ataques aéreos y efectuaron 73 bombardeos desde MLRS. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:25 AM)

Alemania busca febrilmente dónde conseguir BMP Marder para Ucrania, según Spiegel.

A la empresa de armamento Rheinmetall le quedan unos 60 vehículos de combate de infantería Marder en depósito que pueden ser reacondicionados, pero llevará demasiado tiempo actualizarlos. Es imposible que el grueso de las entregas se realice antes de finales de marzo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (Lunes a la(s) 9:28 AM)

ZOKA on Twitter: "Heavy fighting around Soledar https://t.co/cBOn8OFa9B" / Twitter


----------



## .Kaikus (Lunes a la(s) 9:29 AM)

orcblin dijo:


> Mucho se habla de Polonia.. pero yo creo q van a ir muchos del sur de nuestra frontera..
> Usa va a cobrar por el Sáhara...



Es muy posible que conforme avance la guerra los anglosionistas envien mercenarios musulmanes exISIS, afeitaditos y duchados, libios, iraquies, sirios, kurdos, marroquies.

PD- Si se gastan el dinero creando califatos, como no van a usar a los guerreros de Allah ???.


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 9:30 AM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Vais a tener vuestra dosis de ...batalla de medios acorazados...
> 
> El Karma tete....es muuuuu kabron.



que ha sido de las famosas minas magnéticas antitanque que se usaban en la II guerra mundial que te tirabas debajo el tanques se la ponías y al pasarte el tanque salías corriendo?


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:35 AM)

Ha fallecido el escritor e intérprete Alexander Kharchikov.
Una vez me acordé de él por la siguiente cuarteta...

Atraparemos a todas las alimañas
Y todos los bastardos entenderán
Qué amable fue Stalin
Y todo fue culpa de Stalin.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 9:37 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo he contado más de una vez, mi contacto me aseguró que Rusia lo que quiere es tener frontera con Polonia. Y gracias a esta Operación Militar, va a conseguirlo.
> 
> Cuando Ucrania se rinda o cuando llegue a 100.000 gracias, subo una foto de mi contacto...al que nadie va a conocer (o tal vez si, si conocéis la política rusa de los últimos 30 años)...
> 
> Los del CNI se van a volver locos buscando el origen de la foto ...tiempo al tiempo



es que la sopa polaca de pepino y el zuvrodka tiran mucho y tal


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:40 AM)

visaman dijo:


> que ha sido de las famosas minas magnéticas antitanque que se usaban en la II guerra mundial que te tirabas debajo el tanques se la ponías y al pasarte el tanque salías corriendo?



_Pues no lo se. Los expertos te dirán.
Pero mientras el suelo no este helado pocas minas se podrían poner._

BTR M113 ucraniano abandonado en el barro, enero de 2023.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ATDTn (Lunes a la(s) 9:40 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> _Mientras sus hermanos mueren en el frente, la secretaria de prensa de la Dirección Regional Sur de las Tropas Fronterizas Ucranianas, la capitana Plantovskaya Ivanna Yuryevna, se relaja en París, donde celebró el Año Nuevo, y ahora mismo se encuentra en Bukovel.
> 
> _



¿Esto es un montaje o de verdad? Porque vaya pintas...


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 9:44 AM)

bigmaller dijo:


> Yo me quite la hipoteca en 10 años.
> 
> Por eso trabajo porque me petece.. . Y cuando me apetece...



ser capo de la droja es lo que tiene haces muy bien


----------



## bigmaller (Lunes a la(s) 9:46 AM)

visaman dijo:


> ser capo de la droja s lo que tiene haces muy bien



Para ser capo de la droga, hay que ser complice del estado. Hasta que me haga falta no me rebajo....


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 9:46 AM)

Martok dijo:


> Que penita me das.



cómo van las cosas en china? cuéntanos


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 9:47 AM)

El ejército ruso aplasta posiciones de militantes ucranianos y quema equipos con munición de alta precisión

Nuestros combatientes irrumpieron en las posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas y detectaron el movimiento de vehículos blindados ucranianos, tras lo cual los artilleros los alcanzaron con munición de alta precisión. Se utilizó una munición de alta precisión en cada objetivo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 9:47 AM)

Impresionante dijo:


> Disfrutando



en nada pokemon vilnus haciendo la calle


----------



## Icibatreuh (Lunes a la(s) 9:49 AM)

Repasando la prensa rusa.

Sintomático y esclarecedor que la "noticia" de la supuesta muerte de 600 soldados ucranianos en Kramastorsk haya desapareció total y absolutamente de la prensa rusa on line (más de 10 medios). Salvo el K. Pravda claro, el diario favorito de Putin y que tiene el récord mundial de manipulación, incluso por encima de RT.

Se limitaron a publicar ayer en una escueta nota el comunicado oficial de las Fuerzas Armadas y punto pelota.

Puede ser una forma "sorda" de protestar contra los "noticias" absurdas y delirantes que les llegan del mando ruso. En el caso del ataque al aeródromo de Engels llegaron a descojonarse que "por segunda vez" que los restos de un dron derribado hubiera matado a varias personas.

Esto que publican puede tener su interés.

Com un nivel inferior de agua el río se podría congelar.










Рогов: ВСУ готовятся форсировать Днепр в районе Каховского водохранилища - Российская газета


Украинские войска готовятся форсировать Днепр в районе Каховского водохранилища, заявил член главного совета администрации Запорожской области Владимир Рогов.




rg.ru






*'Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están preparando para cruzar el Dnieper en el área del embalse de Kakhovka*

Las tropas ucranianas se preparan para cruzar el Dnieper en el área del embalse de Kakhovka, dijo Vladimir Rogov, miembro del consejo principal de la administración de la región de Zaporozhye.

Le dijo a RIA Novosti que la parte ucraniana cerró específicamente las represas de las centrales eléctricas Kremenchugskaya y Dneprohydroelectric en los tramos superiores del río *para bajar el nivel del agua.*

"*Esto confirma indirectamente que las tropas ucranianas se están preparando para cruzar el Dniéper en el área del embalse de Kakhovka", dijo, y señaló que Energodar y la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya podrían convertirse en el objetivo de la fuerza de desembarco*.
El jefe de la Energoatom ucraniana, Petr Kotin , dijo que Ucrania debe recuperar el control de la central nuclear de Zaporozhye por la fuerza. Como dijo el funcionario ucraniano, no cree en el realismo de crear una zona de seguridad alrededor de la planta de energía nuclear, y la "principal esperanza" de Kyiv es la participación de las fuerzas armadas.

El ejército ucraniano hizo varios intentos de desembarcar tropas en la planta de energía nuclear de Zaporozhye, enviando soldados en botes y barcazas, pero todos los ataques fueron repelidos y los barcos ucranianos fueron hundidos. Además, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están bombardeando Energodar y la central nuclear de Zaporizhzhya con artillería, incluso disparando contra instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible nuclear y desechos tóxicos.


----------



## Irene Adler (Lunes a la(s) 9:50 AM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> A todo esto, el alto mando ruso sigue insistiendo en que la cínicamente llamada "operación militar especial" continuará "hasta que se cumplan los objetivos".
> 
> Más allá de la "desmilitarización" y "desnazificación" no dicen nada concreto. Anexionaron cuatro regiones (de las que controlan la mitad y sólo dos capitales, las que ya tenían antes de febrero de 2022) pero no dicen si van a ir a por más. Y sin haberle declarado la guerra a Ucrania.
> 
> Una buena receta para fracasar en tus objetivos es no definirlos con claridad.



Peor receta es contarlos a los 4 vientos para que tus enemigos sepan qué quieres y planeen como joderte…


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (Lunes a la(s) 9:59 AM)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Peor receta es contarlos a los 4 vientos para que tus enemigos sepan qué quieres y planeen como joderte…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



A la hora de planear algo, en cualquier ámbito, por lo general no sueltas prenda. Harás lo que tengas que hacer, pero desde luego no te vas de la lengua no sea que enseñes tus cartas cuando no toca.


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 10:33 AM)

Cuanto más tiempo pueda Rusia mantener este rollo ucraniano con Occidente, mejor para Rusia. 
Que los europeos y demás caniches imperiales sigan echando su chatarra y 'mercenarios' al fuego...
y se vayan cociendo - poquito a poco... luego, de repente- sus economías, mientras las economías
euroasiáticas se benefician masivamente; Rusia haciéndose más fuerte, incluso mas autotárquica.

Rusia debe seguir así. No sólo hay que ganar la guerra, sino que también la paz para generaciones
venideras en un mundo multipolar.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 10:53 AM)

BMP M80A ucraniano destruido en las calles de Bakhmut (Artyomovsk).

Estos BMP se transfirieron desde Eslovenia y entraron en servicio con la 24ª Brigada Motorizada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 10:54 AM)

En el contexto de un ataque aéreo en Konstantinovka, una parte de la región de Donetsk controlada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, se escucharon explosiones.

@milinfolive


----------



## EUROPIA (Lunes a la(s) 11:09 AM)




----------



## Xan Solo (Lunes a la(s) 11:15 AM)

El Lince, en su línea habitual:


La crisis de Ucrania no es más que la punta del iceberg de la descomposición capitalista occidental. Se ha producido la fragmentación del mercado global, las sanciones occidentales -ilegales, según el derecho internacional- están siendo un boomerang contra el propio Occidente y todo está patas arriba y el futuro no es prometedor. Hasta las propias "biblias" del capitalismo lo reconocen: "asistimos al fin de la era de las sanciones", aunque lo pongan entre interrrogaciones. Y dicen mas: "Rusia y China ponen fin a la era de las sanciones económicas de EEUU... porque han obtenido una victoria aplastante en su lucha contra ellas". 

Al mismo tiempo, y a modo de ejemplo de lo que han hecho, se dan tres respuestas "convincentes": "la creación de swaps de divisas bilaterales que les permiten no utilizar el dólar; el desarrollo de sistemas de pago no occidentales como la altermativa china al SWIFT, a la que ya se han sumado más de 1.300 bancos de más de 100 países, y la introducción de la moneda digital".

Para Occidente, la fiesta ha terminado y las flores del jardín se marchitan sin remisión.

Mientras tanto, las tonterías habituales y adormecedoras sobre el país 404 (antes conocido como Ucrania) siguen y siguen. Y sigue lo de la "solidaridad inquebrantable" del Occidente colectivo en su guerra contra Rusia. Porque es existencial, y la está perdiendo. Occidente se está desangrando sin remisión, pero va a morir matando. En este sentido, es muy esclarecedor el artículo escrito por dos criminales notorios, Condoleezaa Rice y Robert Graves, (la primera vio derrotada su teoría del "Gran Oriente Medio" por Hizbulá en 2006, el segundo fue el impulsor de la guerra contra Serbia) reconociendo indirectamente que Rusia está ganando, contrariamente a la machacona narrativa triunfalista occidental.



Leedlo completo en: 





El territorio del Lince


De paraísos y de resistencias En el paradisíaco mundo de EEUU, el país de las oportunidades, el país líder del mundo libre, el adalid del ca...




elterritoriodellince.blogspot.com


----------



## Don Pelayo (Lunes a la(s) 11:18 AM)

Irene Adler dijo:


> Peor receta es contarlos a los 4 vientos para que tus enemigos sepan qué quieres y planeen como joderte…
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



¿Crees que no lo saben igual? La inteligencia OTAN sabe hasta cuando van al servicio los generales rusos.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (Lunes a la(s) 11:35 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hay dos cosas que no se pueden permitir los europeos, que Alemania dirija el futuro ejercito europeo de la UE y que sea el unico pais comunitario con armas nucleares.
> 
> PD- Los norteamericanos por descontado que no quieren una Alemania fuerte.



Francia es una potencia nuclear desde hace decenios.


----------



## Seronoser (Lunes a la(s) 11:37 AM)

Llegan novedades sobre el Norte de Bakhmut y sobre Soledar.

Ayer los rusos se hicieron con Krasna Gora y hoy se han hecho (o al menos están en ello), con Paraskoviika, cerrando aún más el círculo sobre Bakhmut.
Mi plano:




Han atacado Paraskoviivka desde Pidgorodne y Krasna Gora.


----------



## emperador_zar (Lunes a la(s) 11:41 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Llegan novedades sobre el Norte de Bakhmut y sobre Soledar.
> 
> Ayer los rusos se hicieron con Krasna Gora y hoy se han hecho (o al menos están en ello), con Paraskoviika, cerrando aún más el círculo sobre Bakhmut.
> Mi plano:
> ...



que crees que caera primero Bajmut o Soledar?


----------



## Seronoser (Lunes a la(s) 11:53 AM)

emperador_zar dijo:


> que crees que caera primero Bajmut o Soledar?



Soledar está prácticamente rodeado, y yo creo que le quedan pocos días, pero tiene las famosas minas de sal, que son un complejo industrial complicado de atacar.
Si no cae, pasará como en Mariupol con Azovstal, caerá en unas semanas.

A Bakhmut yo creo que aún le queda mucho más, mínimo un mes o mes y medio, salvo que la situación sea peor aún de lo que nos cuentan.
En los canales ucras, comentan que las unidades que no dependen del Ejército Ucraniano directamente (los mercenarios, los soldados regulares polacos, soldados Otan y los chechenos ucranianos, etc), se están retirando del frente principal de Bakhmut, y los ucras están poniendo allí defensas territoriales (panaderos, autobuseros, vendedores de coches), para frenar a los rusos, aunque sea a costa de cientos de muertos cada día.

Recordemos que el objetivo de Rusia no es hacerse con Soledar o Bakhmut, sino matar al máximo de ucranianos posibles, con las menores bajas propias. La toma de este o aquel territorio, es una consecuencia de lo anterior.


----------



## Seronoser (Lunes a la(s) 11:56 AM)

En cuanto a Soledar, los rusos han avanzado esta mañana por el Norte hasta el Hospital y el supermercado.
Ahora mismo ya están combatiendo en las minas de sal, aunque tiene pinta de que salvo rendición ucraniana, la lucha durará más días.

Os pongo mi mapa. Aquí se puede ver que realmente el 80-90% de Soledar ya ha caído, solo queda la esquina superior de las Minas de Sal y el complejo industrial, que marco con las líneas rojas. Los rusos han avanzado un huevo aquí en estos días, a pesar de las lloronas como los de Rybar (canal militar ruso), y otros canales ucranianos, que hablaban de que el avance era solo porque los ucranianos estaban rotando a sus militares...una polla como una olla.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 12:00 PM)

El primer cuerpo de ejército de la RPD continúa su ofensiva contra las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Maryinka.
Los soldados están haciendo todo lo posible para reducir la intensidad de los bombardeos de artillería en las zonas de primera línea de Donetsk por parte del enemigo.

Anteriormente, el jefe interino de la república, Denis Pushilin, señaló que las fuerzas rusas en la RPD están intensificando el trabajo de defensa aérea e intensificando el combate de contrabatería.

@epoddubny


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 12:10 PM)




----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 12:16 PM)

Se acabó lo que se daba. esta vez, si que si...
Llega la nueva ayuda militar de la OTAN...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 12:17 PM)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 12:19 PM)

porque el SU-57 es un HOAX mayor que el Armatatoste


----------



## Malevich (Lunes a la(s) 12:23 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Pues la posición geográfica de Turquía la hace mucho más deseable como socio que Suecia pero Erdogan es un dirigente molesto... No quiere ser puta y poner la cama a la vez. Años pidiendo entrar en la UE para no permitirselo, el tema kurdos y USA en Siria, el golpe de Estado, son muchos desplantes y o le dan algo más de cariño o al final acabará virando del todo su postura estratégica.



Te digo yo que puestos a elegir, se quedan con Turquía sin dudar. Salvo que se hayan vuelto completamente locos. Sería divertido que al final Suecia y/o Finlandia no entrasen en la OTAN. 



.Kaikus dijo:


> *La inmigracion siempre tiene que estar regulada al milimetro, con contratos en origen, evitando a los delincuentes y yihadistas.*
> 
> PD- Nuestros abuelos emigraban a Francia, Alemania o Suiza, con un contrato de trabajo firmado en España.



Allí sí, pero no a Argentina o Venezuela por ejemplo. Y con esto dejo el OT.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Lunes a la(s) 12:24 PM)

*Bienvenido el año 2023*


Udo Ulfkotte, ex corresponsal del periódico alemán Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung, denunció en su libro “Gekaufte Journalisten”, (Reporteros comprados), cómo los políticos de EEUU y Alemania influyen para que los periodistas alemanes sesguen sus escritos sobre los eventos mundiales a favor de las posiciones estadounidenses y en contra de las rusas; suprimen así, toda disidencia e imponen la opinión dominante.

Ejemplos hay de sobra, pero basta con recordar uno, cuando los dirigentes del Partido Demócrata se confabularon para fabricar el bodrio de la injerencia de Rusia en las elecciones presidenciales de EEUU de 2016. Entonces, tras la victoria de Donald Trump, sostuvieron que hubo una injerencia rusa que, de alguna manera, evitó la elección de Hillary Clinton. Pese a que la falsedad de esta afirmación fue demostrada en casi todos los órganos competentes de EEUU, muchas personas continúan tragándose esta rueda de molino.

De igual manera actúan este tipo de mentiras en el resto de Occidente, en el que los políticos exitosos deben obedecer lo que les ordenan desde Washington, pues, por ahora la libertad y la democracia se han convertido en términos hueros y para que un país sea llamado libre y democrático debe convertirse en una dependencia de EEUU, en una mera ilusión semejante a un Estado Libre Asociado, como Puerto Rico.

Políticos de esta calaña abundan. Annalena Baerbock, Ministra de Relaciones Exteriores de Alemania, declaró: “Sí, nuestros ciudadanos sufren, pero tendrán que sufrir porque vamos a apoyar a Ucrania sin importar lo que pase… No importa lo que piensen mis votantes alemanes, pero quiero cumplir lo prometido al pueblo de Ucrania… La gente saldrá a las calles y dirá: ‘No podemos pagar los precios de la energía’. Y no quiero decir: ‘Vale, entonces dejemos de imponer sanciones a Rusia… Esto significa que las sanciones se mantendrán también en invierno’”.

¿Y dónde queda la democracia, sistema político que defiende la soberanía del pueblo y su derecho a elegir y controlar a sus gobernantes? Donde siempre estuvo, en el limbo, porque lo cierto es que se debe cumplir la estrategia anglosajona, formulada en 1949 por Lord Ismay, el primer secretario ‎general de la OTAN: “Mantener a ‎los rusos fuera, a los norteamericanos dentro y a los alemanes bajo control”.

Parecería que los políticos alemanes y todo el viejo continente han perdido la razón, o son incompetentes, o Washington los tiene agarrados por el cogote, pues, en lugar instituir la alianza que Putin propuso, que va desde Lisboa hasta Vladivostok, y cuyos primeros pasos fueron dados por el ex Canciller Gerhard Schröder, prefieren ser vasallos e impiden, a toda costa, el entendimiento ruso-alemán, persuadidos de que algo van a obtener de los despojos de Rusia si la logran derrotar. Sueños de perro.

Esto explica porque Alemania pierde gustosamente su acceso al gas barato ruso, al mismo tiempo que se involucra cada vez ‎más en el conflicto ucraniano y se convierte en un trampolín ‎de las acciones de la OTAN contra Rusia, todo a gusto y paladar de los estadounidenses y contrario a los intereses alemanes, lo cual no es raro ni oscuro si ‎se recuerda que en EEUU tienen mucho poder los Neocon, grupo de ultraderecha que ‎controla el Departamento de Defensa y el Departamento de Estado y toma las decisiones políticas y militares del gobierno de Washington.

Los Neocon son el punto de apoyo de los fascista ucranianos y han convertido a Ucrania en el campo de batalla de un conflicto de mayor rango, de cuyo resultado depende la reorganización del mundo y su futura evolución. El proyecto ‎Neocon es la política de Estado de‎ Estados Unidos. El New York Time publicó sobre la “Defense Policy Guidance”, que EEUU ve la emancipación de sus aliados europeos como un cassus ‎belli, doctrina que fue firmado por el Neocon Paul Wolfowitz cuando era subsecretario del Departamento de Defensa de EEUU.

Eso explica por qué el ‎sabotaje a los gasoductos Nord Stream y Nord Stream 2 fue un acto de guerra contra Rusia y también contra Europa, pues nueve países europeos participaron en su construcción y cuatro, además de Rusia, son ‎propietarios: Alemania un 30%, los Países Bajos un 9% y Francia un 9%, los que, pese a ser perjudicados, guardaron un misterioso silencio a pesar de saber con certeza quién era el culpable. Tal vez se convirtieron ya en Estados Libres Asociados de Estados Unidos, temen sus sanciones y esperan que la catástrofe que amenaza a la UE no les derrumbe en el plano económico, difícil de creer para los miembros de una organización que ha tomado decisiones que la van a llevar a la quiebra, pues‎ la economía de la UE se apoya en lo fundamental en la ‎producción de la industria de esos países, muy afectada al ser destruidos estos gasoductos.

Los franceses posiblemente recuerden el fracasado golpe de Estado de 1961 y los intentos de asesinato contra el General de Gaulle, que fingió creer que esos atentados fueron organizados por la Organización del Ejército Secreto, que se oponía a ‎la independencia de Argelia, pese conocer que los mismos fueron financiados por el Opus Dei español y la CIA, por lo que identificó a los traidores, reorganizó a la policía ‎y al ejército franceses y, posteriormente, sacó a la OTAN de Francia y cerró 29 bases militares que tenía en territorio francés; también denunció ‎la hipocresía de EEUU en la guerra de Vietnam, por lo que fue castigado en mayo de 1968. ‎

Con lo antedicho, no la tiene fácil Emmanuel Macron, por quien, con una abstención récord, muy poca gente votó por convencimiento, la mayoría lo hizo para evitar el triunfo de Marine Le Pen. Su coalición Ensemble perdió en junio de 2022, en las elecciones parlamentarias, la mayoría absoluta en la Asamblea Nacional, por lo que Macron va a tener dificultades para aprobar los recortes fiscales y el aumento de la edad de jubilación de 62 a 65 años, que propuso en su programa electoral, y se va a enfrentar a una fuerte oposición tanto de izquierda como de derecha, que le va a exigir su retirada de la política, ni siquiera podrá disolver el Parlamento y organizar elecciones anticipadas, porque las encuestas no le favorecen. Su única salida, dimitir y retirarse de la política, lo que abre las puertas del Palacio del Elíseo a Marine Le Pen y pone en peligro el proyecto de la UE y sus endebles instituciones.

Los franceses son un pueblo tolerante, pero capaz de todo. En la última elección, el 40% de los electores que en la primera vuelta votaron por la izquierda, en la segunda vuelta votaron por Marine Le Pen, a la que sus oponentes acusan de fascista, y el 64,70 % de los electores se abstuvo de votar. Independientemente de cómo se piense, lo cierto del caso es que el partido de Marine Le Pen se fortifica y se acerca al poder. La caduca división de izquierda y derecha no responde a la realidad de Francia, donde todo puede pasar, pues el francés no soporta el deterioro de su calidad de vida.

Los estadounidenses son pesimistas acerca de las perspectivas de su país, y no tienen porqué ser optimistas. Casi el 80% de la población de EEUU piensa que en el próximo año tendrán dificultades económicas, impuestos más altos y un creciente déficit presupuestario. La mayoría cree que la inflación se acelerará, que el mercado de valores se desplomará y que se incrementará el desempleo, habrá muchas huelgas y la tasa de criminalidad aumentará. Por otra parte, el conflicto político del país se agudiza y la intolerancia racial crece.

Se espera que 2023 sea más difícil que 2022, para Dimitri Medvédev, vicepresidente del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia, el precio del petróleo subirá hasta 150 dólares el barril y el precio del gas superará los 5.000 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos; el Reino Unido se reincorporará a la UE; la UE colapsará después del regreso del Reino Unido y dejará de utilizar el euro; Polonia y Hungría ocuparán las regiones occidentales de Ucrania; se creará el “Cuarto Reich”, que abarcará el territorio de Alemania y sus satélites, Polonia, los Estados bálticos, Chequia, Eslovaquia, la República de Kiev; estallará una guerra entre Francia y el Cuarto Reich; Europa será dividida, Polonia será repartida en el proceso; Irlanda del Norte se separará del Reino Unido y se unirá a la República de Irlanda; EEUU entrará en guerra civil; California y Texas se convertirán en Estados independientes; Texas y México formarán un Estado aliado; Elon Musk ganará las elecciones presidenciales en varios estados que, después del final de la nueva guerra civil, quedarán bajo el mandato del Partido Republicano; los mayores mercados bursátiles y la actividad financiera abandonarán EEUU y Europa y se trasladarán a Asia; el sistema de gestión monetaria de Bretton Woods colapsará, lo que provocará la caída del FMI y el Banco Mundial; el euro y el dólar dejarán de circular como divisas de reserva mundial. Todo de locura, pero factible luego de ver lo que pasa en Europa y EEUU.


----------



## ghawar (Lunes a la(s) 12:25 PM)

lla?


----------



## Guaguei (Lunes a la(s) 12:29 PM)




----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 12:30 PM)

obviamente los avances en los próximos meses de RF deben tender a embolsar todo lo embolsable y avanzar al diepner para ganar territorio que asegure el dombass y crear y una franja defensiva territorial creando una zona de machacamiento del enemigo para que no crucen el rio, ahí pueden eternizar el conflicto lo que quieran....


----------



## bigmaller (Lunes a la(s) 12:44 PM)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> porque el SU-57 es un HOAX mayor que el Armatatoste



Y que necesidad hay de meterlo en Ucrania?


----------



## ATDTn (Lunes a la(s) 12:50 PM)

Mabuse dijo:


> Curiosa foto.



Cuestión de gustos, pero no me es nada de mi agrado.
Tiktok, travelo, guerra de ucr


niraj dijo:


> Милитарист
> 
> 
> по вопросам сотрудничества и рекламы: infantmilitario@mail.ru, @militaristmail
> ...



Otros listos...luego nis creemos los más tontos...


----------



## España1 (Lunes a la(s) 12:53 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Repasando la prensa rusa.
> 
> Sintomático y esclarecedor que la "noticia" de la supuesta muerte de 600 soldados ucranianos en Kramastorsk haya desapareció total y absolutamente de la prensa rusa on line (más de 10 medios). Salvo el K. Pravda claro, el diario favorito de Putin y que tiene el récord mundial de manipulación, incluso por encima de RT.
> 
> ...




Esto es muy peligroso. Cruzas, te vuelan las represas y ya no tienes escapatoria


----------



## Minsky Moment (Lunes a la(s) 12:55 PM)

visaman dijo:


> tu como estas de ardor guerrero te has apuntado a airsoft?



Estoy practicando con la onda de momento. Las piedras son inagotables, las balas se gastan rápido.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 12:58 PM)

El General Syrsky, comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, visitó el puesto de mando del grupo ucraniano en Bakhmut.

@milinfolive


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Lunes a la(s) 12:59 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> ¿Crees que no lo saben igual? La inteligencia OTAN sabe hasta cuando van al servicio los generales rusos.



¿Acaso crees que la misma OTAN y los EEUU no estan minados hasta los huesos de espias Chinos y Rusos?

Muestras la típica actitud de superioridad Occidental que nos conduce a la derrota.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 12:59 PM)

❗El lider del PMC, Yevgeny Prigozhin, informa de que los "músicos" están asaltando en estos momentos el edificio administrativo de Soledar.

@milinfolive


----------



## bigmaller (Lunes a la(s) 1:00 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322248
> 
> 
> El General Syrsky, comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, visitó el puesto de mando del grupo ucraniano en Bakhmut.
> ...



Traidor


----------



## Adriano II (Lunes a la(s) 1:00 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Soledar está prácticamente rodeado, y yo creo que le quedan pocos días, pero tiene las famosas minas de sal, que son un complejo industrial complicado de atacar.
> Si no cae, pasará como en Mariupol con Azovstal, caerá en unas semanas.
> 
> A Bakhmut yo creo que aún le queda mucho más, mínimo un mes o mes y medio, salvo que la situación sea peor aún de lo que nos cuentan.
> ...



El 16 - 20 de Enero es el WEF en Davos con Zelenski como invitado

Así que para vender su moto no puede presentarse con una derrota reciente

No solo no se retirará de Soledar (bueno parece que de aquí ya aunque quiera no puede) o Bakhmut a pesar de los ruegos de Zaluzhny si no que incluiso meterá hasta al último "panadero, autobusero, vendedor de coches" de Kiev si hace falta para mantener la posición

Tampoco es de descartar que comienze alguna ofensiva (Que esté el ejército ucraniano preparado o no es indiferente) aunque sea un desastre solo para que coincida con su visita al WEF

Es lo que tiene dirigir una guerra por criterios políticos y no por criterios técnico - militares

Está es la grandísima ventaja que tienen los rusos sobre los ucranianos


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 1:03 PM)

*Comandos de élite afganos abandonados por EE UU reclutados por Wagner para Rusia.*

Russia is recruiting Afghan Commandos that the US abandoned

Afghan Elite Commandos Abandoned By US Being Recruited By Wagner Group For Russia: Report

Afghan General Says Russia’s Wagner Group Recruiting His Former Troops For Ukraine War - Eurasia


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:04 PM)

Aldea de Bakhmutskoye, a las afueras de Soledar fue liberada por el ejército ruso.
Un asentamiento importante situado en la zona del frente de Bakhmut
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:05 PM)

Ucrania requirió a Georgia que devolviera los sistemas de misiles Buk que le fueron transferidos en 2008, pero se negó. También se dio una respuesta negativa a la solicitud de entregar los sistemas antitanque Javelin.
/encargado de negocios de Ucrania en Tbilisi/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:05 PM)

Las autoridades suecas han decidido restablecer el servicio de reclutamiento civil.
#Suecia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:06 PM)

Según la inteligencia británica , desde junio, y posiblemente antes, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas han estado utilizando cazas Su-57 de quinta generación para atacar objetivos en Ucrania.

También se ha publicado una imagen de satelite del Centro Estatal de Pruebas de Vuelo en Akhtubinsk fechada el 25 de diciembre de 2022, que muestra varios Su-57.
#Rusia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 1:07 PM)

*"El camino más rápido a la solución negociada en Ucrania es el envío de armas"*
El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, afirmó que el "camino más rápido" hacia una solución de paz negociada entre* Rusia* y *Ucrania* es continuar apoyando a Kiev con armas para potenciar su fuerza en el cambio de batalla, lo cual beneficiaría su posición en una potencial mesa de negociación con Moscú.

Durante un discurso en la conferencia de seguridad Folk och Försvar, que se celebra en la ciudad sueca de Sälen, Stoltenberg indicó que, aunque "es imposible decir cuándo o cómo acabará la *guerra en Ucrania*", se sabe que "la mayoría de las guerras acaban en la mesa de negociación" y "esta probablemente acabará así también".


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:07 PM)

El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, no descartó el suministro de tanques de batalla Leopard 2 y Abrams a Kiev.
Según Stoltenberg, los aliados ya han transferido más armas a Ucrania que nunca.
#OTAN

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Adriano II (Lunes a la(s) 1:08 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322248
> 
> 
> El General Syrsky, comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, visitó el puesto de mando del grupo ucraniano en Bakhmut.
> ...




Buen intentento de crear una fotografía mítica como esta de Stalingrado en plan defensa ciudad asediada:




Una pena para los ucranianos pero esos pavos no le llegan a Chuikov y a Rodimtsev ni a la suela del zapato


----------



## workforfood (Lunes a la(s) 1:08 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, no descartó el suministro de tanques de batalla Leopard 2 y Abrams a Kiev.
> Según Stoltenberg, los aliados ya han transferido más armas a Ucrania que nunca.
> #OTAN
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist




Eso está claro, van a transferir lo que sea para que la guerra dure lo máximo posible.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:09 PM)

Tg Channel Residente

Nuestra fuente de la OP dijo que Zaluzhnyy sugirió que Zelensky no quemara reservas para defender Soledar, sino que retirara las tropas a la segunda línea de defensa. Las pérdidas de las AFU son significativas y se ha interrumpido el suministro de la ciudad, y Soledar se encuentra ahora en un cerco táctico.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 1:10 PM)

La Mina de Sal y alrededores hasta el Ayuntamiento en Soledar bajo control total de unidades especiales de la 46 Brigada Aeromóvil. El ZSU y SSO avanzan hacia el sureste, a partir de hoy, 9 de enero de 2023.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:15 PM)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están reuniendo una gran número de fuerzas cerca de Ugledar y quieren atacar primero - Las tropas rusas también se preparan para iniciar operaciones de combate activas

Según fuentes de Readovka sobre el terreno, las unidades de vanguardia de la RPD se encuentran en un estado de mayor preparación para el combate en la zona de Ugledar. Las fuerzas esperan a ver quién será el primero en avanzar. La ofensiva comenzará cualquier día de estos y los duelos de artillería ya han comenzado. Ucrania, por su parte, ha desplegado un gran grupo de tropas cerca de Ugledar y existe la posibilidad de que las fuerzas armadas ucranianas pretendan ser las primeras en iniciar la ofensiva.

"Está helando ahora, empezará en cualquier momento. Los ucranianos han puesto a sus tropas en alerta máxima. El tiempo embarrado entorpeció a ambos bandos, el equipo quedó enterrado, ahora está helando y la lucha está a punto de comenzar", compartió con Readovka uno de los comandantes de combate sobre el terreno.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Lunes a la(s) 1:16 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *La inmigracion siempre tiene que estar regulada al milimetro, con contratos en origen, evitando a los delincuentes y yihadistas.*
> 
> PD- Nuestros abuelos emigraban a Francia, Alemania o Suiza, con un contrato de trabajo firmado en España.



Había de todo Kaikus, gente que emigró con su maleta con lo justo porque aquí prácticamente se morían de hambre.

Mi tatarabuelo emigró a Argentina en los inicios del siglo XX, estuvo casi 40 años y se volvió a España. Y no, no fue con contrato de trabajo, fue a buscarse la vida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:17 PM)

Imagen de satélite de Soledar. Por el momento, hay feroces combates en la parte central de la ciudad, incluido en el edificio del gobierno local.

En este sentido, Yevgeny Prigozhin enfatizó que la ciudad estaba siendo asaltada exclusivamente por las fuerzas de Wagner y que la información sobre la participación de cualquier otra fuerza es falsa.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 1:17 PM)

El diagrama que lo resume todo:


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:18 PM)

Enormes columnas de humo se alzan sobre Bakhumt (Artyomovsk) en donde se están librando feroces combates en este momento entre el PMC "Wagner" y el ejército ucraniano.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:20 PM)

⚡Las unidades de asalto de la Flota del Pacífico avanzan en la zona de Ugledar - Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia


----------



## arriondas (Lunes a la(s) 1:20 PM)

rejon dijo:


> El diagrama que lo resume todo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322271



Además, follavacunas...


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 1:21 PM)

Pushilin, 14 de julio de 2022: ya estamos en Soledar, pronto tomaremos la ciudad.


----------



## Martok (Lunes a la(s) 1:23 PM)

visaman dijo:


> cómo van las cosas en china? cuéntanos



bueno esa mega crisis China que nunca llega y que estan comprando oro como sino hubiera un mañana. y ...



Noticias del Rumano



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/hilo-oficial-crisis-del-coronavirus-sars-cov2-ii.1522983/post-44264879


----------



## Lego. (Lunes a la(s) 1:24 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pequeña aportación...3 horas de vídeo



Anoche lo vi casi entero, hora y media saltándome algunas partes. Muy bueno. Todo un "crash course" sobre blindados para legos.





vettonio dijo:


> _Mientras sus hermanos mueren en el frente, la secretaria de prensa de la Dirección Regional Sur de las Tropas Fronterizas Ucranianas, la capitana Plantovskaya Ivanna Yuryevna, se relaja en París, donde celebró el Año Nuevo, y ahora mismo se encuentra en Bukovel.
> 
> _



Todas clónicas.


----------



## Impresionante (Lunes a la(s) 1:24 PM)

_Secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia: Nos enfrentamos a toda la OTAN en Ucrania_

Es correcto


----------



## Yomateix (Lunes a la(s) 1:25 PM)

El acreditar no tener recursos económicos será decir que no tienes nada....nadie va a comprobar si tienes vivienda o una cuenta corriente en Ucrania, porque de ello había una noticia donde varias inmigrantes se quejaban de haber tenido que esperar la ayuda....una de ellas que llevaba ya más de un año aquí porque se había venido a vivir con la abuela, como poco seis meses antes del comienzo de la guerra....pero pedía la ayuda y se la habían concedido como si fuese refugiada pese a no serlo.

*Personas desplazadas en Navarra por la guerra de Ucrania pueden pedir ayudas de 400 ¤*
Las personas desplazadas por el conflicto en *Ucrania* que residen en Navarra pueden solicitar desde este lunes ayudas de 400 euros por persona adulta, más 100 euros al mes por menor de edad a su cargo, para lo que deberán estar empadronadas y acreditar carecer de recursos económicos.

Estas ayudas del Gobierno de Navarra se concederán por un periodo inicial de cuatro meses y la posibilidad de una prórroga de dos meses más si se mantiene la necesidad económica y hay crédito suficiente. Estos subsidios de emergencia se abonarán mensualmente, a meses vencidos, mediante ingreso en la cuenta bancaria que la persona solicitante haya indicado.


----------



## Impresionante (Lunes a la(s) 1:25 PM)




----------



## arriondas (Lunes a la(s) 1:26 PM)

Lego. dijo:


> Todas clónicas.



Resulta hasta repulsivo, esas tías no están bien de la azotea para hacer eso con su cuerpo y su cara.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 1:26 PM)

Movilizados de Irkutsk están indignados porque se los llevan en un camión de ganado.




Para el hijoPutin: son ganado para llevarlos al matadero, perdón, picadora de carne de Ucrania.


----------



## visaman (Lunes a la(s) 1:28 PM)

mañana mas


----------



## Yomateix (Lunes a la(s) 1:28 PM)

Lo que no me queda claro, es que parece que en Suecia es obligatorio tanto para hombres para mujeres, curioso de ser así, que es como debería ser de querer igualdad. De todos modos hay noticias en la red en que pone que volvió a ser obligatorio desde 2017, asíque no me cuadra mucho la noticia.

*Suecia restablece el servicio civil obligatorio por el empeoramiento de la seguridad*
El Gobierno sueco anunció este lunes su intención de restablecer el servicio civil obligatorio, eliminado en 2008, por el empeoramiento de la situación de seguridad en la zona creado por la *guerra de Ucrania*.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 1:29 PM)

El enemigo continúa sufriendo pérdidas de aviones de combate. Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, nuestra aviación derribó un Su-25 y otro MiG-29 ucranianos. Además la aviación del régimen de Kiev perdió otro helicóptero Mi-8.

@epoddubny


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 1:30 PM)

*ASI MIENTE RUSIA*: El Kremlin anuncia la muerte de 600 soldados ucranianos en Kramatorsk en represalia por la matanza por Ucrania de cientos de soldados rusos. Pero los habitantes de esa localidad de Donetsk niegan la muerte de soldado ucraniano alguno.


----------



## Seronoser (Lunes a la(s) 1:33 PM)

Una de rusofobia y sus consecuencias:

El Banco Central Suizo, reporta en 2022, las *MAYORES PÉRDIDAS DE SU HISTORIA*, 133.000 millones de euros, equivalentes al 17% del PIB del país 

El Banco Nacional de Suiza sufre las mayores pérdidas de toda su historia pese a la subida del oro

Ansioso por conocer las cifras del Banco Central Europeo


----------



## Martok (Lunes a la(s) 1:33 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Resulta hasta repulsivo, esas tías no están bien de la azotea para hacer eso con su cuerpo y su cara.



Me dan pena, de por si ya son muy guapas, solo necesitan uno leves retoques si acaso o nada que un buen ejercicio y buena dieta no puedan solucionar. Me fascina su obsesión por los labios y parecer que se han comido un portazo.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 1:37 PM)

Testimonios de Zelenski y de los vecinos de Kramatorsk sobre la mentira rusa.


----------



## ZHU DE (Lunes a la(s) 1:38 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Me das más pena tú, que llevas de avatar al mayor genocida de la historia (incluso peor que Hitler y Stalin), que asesinó a 100 millones de chinos demócratas.



¿La cuenta de Mao ya va por 100? ¿pero no eran 60? ¿de donde salen los 40 añadidos? Espera, no me lo digas, deben ser la misma cuentas que hacia un panchito en Tik Tok, decia que los comunistas habiamos matado a 150 millones, cuando le pregunté que como habia subido 50 millones mas de los 100 publicados, me dijo que eran los abortos, es decir, según él, todos los abortos del mundo los habian perpetrado los comunistas.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 1:39 PM)

Según @DefMon3, los ucranianos estarían ya prácticamente en las primeras calles de Kremmina.

*Kreminna-Dibrova
Después de varios días de discusiones, esta es mi evaluación sobre la situación. Esto se basa en varios días de imágenes satelitales, informes oficiales y videos geolocalizados.*

Si este mapa es correcto, serían buenas noticas.


----------



## amcxxl (Lunes a la(s) 1:57 PM)

ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿La cuenta de Mao ya va por 100? ¿pero no eran 60? ¿de donde salen los 40 añadidos? Espera, no me lo digas, deben ser la misma cuentas que hacia un panchito en Tik Tok, decia que los comunistas habiamos matado a 150 millones, cuando le pregunté que como habia subido 50 millones mas de los 100 publicados, me dijo que eran los abortos, es decir, según él, todos los abortos del mundo los habian perpetrado los comunistas.



no se porque te molestas en contestar a subnormales

Probablemente se lo merecía


Dime en este nuevo año 1998 (Croacia), si pudieras revivir a una persona, solo una, ¿quién sería?


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 2:08 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Según @DefMon3, los ucranianos estarían ya prácticamente en las primeras calles de Kremmina.
> 
> *Kreminna-Dibrova
> Después de varios días de discusiones, esta es mi evaluación sobre la situación. Esto se basa en varios días de imágenes satelitales, informes oficiales y videos geolocalizados.*
> ...



Si finalmente cae Artemivsk y en Donbass las líneas se desplazan al Oeste hacía Kramatorsk y Slovyansk es más que posible que las líneas en la zona Kreminna se vieran afectadas porque todas esa zona se quedaría formando un saliente muy feO sin posibilidad de ser suministradas salvo por una dirección y teniendo la posibilidad de ser atacadas desde tres partes lo que implica que sea mucho más costosa su defensa así que creo que esa zona ahora mismo es muy dependiente de lo que ocurra en Artemivsk que seguramente será una retirada ordenada a una línea de defensa entre Bakhmut y Kramatorks porque llevan demasiado tiempo en el asalto como para que su rendición pille por sorpresa a nadie ...


----------



## amcxxl (Lunes a la(s) 2:13 PM)

Los pueblos en círculos habrian sido liberados. La presión aumenta sobre Bakhmut.













ÚLTIMA HORA: Soledar/Karlo-Libknekhtovsk está siendo presionado con fuerza.
El eje principal de la ciudad fue roto por Rusia.
Las pérdidas del lado de Ucrania son catastróficas.


En Soledar, hay un éxodo masivo de personal militar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de las áreas urbanas, dijo Filiponenko, representante de la Milicia Popular de la LPR.


El informe compartido por Rybar afirma que: "Hay informes de que wagner ha tomado el control de Krasnaya Gora y Paraskovievka" Un desarrollo muy significativo, si es cierto, ya que corta el suministro entre bakhmut soledar y siversk.


Los destacamentos de la CMP de Wagner se adentran en Soledar
Las peleas están ocurriendo en el espeleosanatorium y al lado de la administración de la ciudad.
Además, la zona residencial entre los edificios de Artemsoli y la calle Parkovaya fue limpiada de ukronazis.


Ha habido un ataque con misiles en Kharkov


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 2:14 PM)

❗ *Soledar*
Situación a las 15.00 horas del 9 de enero de 2023

En Soledar el PMC Wagner realiza una ofensiva en la parte central y en la periferia norte de la ciudad. La lucha continúa junto al edificio de la administración de la ciudad, donde se han atrincherado diversas formaciones del enemigo.

La defensa está a cargo de destacamentos dispares de las formaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, en cuyas filas hay grandes pérdidas y no hay comunicación entre ellas. Miembros de formaciones ucranianas difundieron rumores sobre la retirada de tropas del asentamiento debido a la imposibilidad de mantener la posición.

Al noreste de Bakhmut las unidades rusas utilizando las alturas dominantes rompieron la línea de defensa de la brigada 17 y el destacamento 60 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde el lado de Podgorodny y Bakhmutsky, llegando a Krasnaya Gora y Paraskovievka.

▪Por el momento, se están limpiando las puntos fuertes adyacentes en las áreas de los dos pueblos. Parte de las formaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania abandonaron sus posiciones sin permiso, pero algunas aún intentan contraatacar.

▪Todavía no existe un control firme sobre Krasnaya Gora y Paraskoviyivka, pero dada la escala de pérdidas en varias formaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, incluso las unidades ucranianas desplegadas apresuradamente desde otras zonas no permitirán mantener esta línea.

El enemigo también tiene pocas tropas libres para estos fines. Según el grupo táctico Soledar de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, la brigada mecanizada 93 ubicada en la región de Chernihiv, que se planea transferir a Bakhmut, solo podría trasladarse para febrero-marzo.

▪Según el canal South Wind @south0wind, las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas cortaron la línea de suministro Seversk-Bakhmut, abriendo el camino para el cerco de la guarnición de Bakhmut desde el norte.

En Bakhmut, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania intentan contener la ofensiva de las tropas rusas. Destacamentos consolidados de la brigada 57 y la brigada 61, combinados con las fuerzas de defensa, el regimiento 32 de la Guardia Nacional y el grupo Karpaty MTR, están reforzando sus posiciones en la parte central de la ciudad.

En el sur y suroeste de Bakhmut, destacamentos de asalto de Wagner están atacando las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Kleshcheevka y Opytny. Ambas aldeas están bajo el control total del fuego de las tropas rusas, y el suministro del grupo ucraniano es extremadamente difícil.

#Bakhmut #digest #Donetsk #mapa #Lugansk #Rusia #Soledar #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## Epicii (Lunes a la(s) 2:16 PM)

rejon dijo:


> El diagrama que lo resume todo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322271



No esta muy errado, pero faltan los que creen que en Ucrania no hubo un golpe apoyado por la Otan que llevo a grupos nazis al gobierno


Probanderistasotanistas falta ese grupo de idiotas


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 2:20 PM)

Por primera vez desde el comienzo del conflicto en Ucrania, el Reino Unido está considerando la posibilidad de suministrar a Kiev tanques británicos Challenger 2: medios


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 2:22 PM)

Dos T-64BV mod. 2017 y BMP-1 del ejército ucraniano.


----------



## Epicii (Lunes a la(s) 2:22 PM)

Lego. dijo:


> Anoche lo vi casi entero, hora y media saltándome algunas partes. Muy bueno. Todo un "crash course" sobre blindados para legos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El cirujano se olvido los pezones...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 2:23 PM)

En Ochakovo, región de Nikolaev, atronó una potente explosión.

@milinfolive


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Lunes a la(s) 2:23 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> No esta muy errado, pero faltan los que creen que en Ucrania no hubo un golpe apoyado por la Otan que llevo a grupos nazis al gobierno
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322344
> 
> Probanderistasotanistas falta ese grupo de idiotas



Cosa más rara estos diagramas. Pones lo que quieres.






Create a Venn diagram - Microsoft Support


Use SmartArt graphics to create a diagram with overlapping circles illustrating the similarities or differences among groups or concepts.




support.microsoft.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 2:25 PM)

❗ El Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, propuso retirar las tropas de Soledar, que ahora se encuentra en un cerco táctico, pero la propuesta fue rechazada.

Los líderes políticos de Ucrania requieren que Zaluzhny mantenga Bakhmut (Artemovsk) y Soledar a toda costa, para lo cual transferirá reservas de las regiones occidentales.
/TG-channel "Residente" con referencia a una fuente en la oficina de Zelensky/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## arriqui (Lunes a la(s) 2:36 PM)




----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 2:36 PM)

_1325h_

Imágenes de combates callejeros en Soledar filmadas por las AFU. El cámara se encuentra cerca de las casas de la calle Karpinskogo, que están casi cerca del edificio de la administración municipal.

Coordenadas: 48.697034, 38.067182

En el vídeo pueden oírse los sonidos de los disparos. Confirma informaciones anteriores sobre la aproximación de los escuadrones de asalto de la PMC Wagner al centro mismo de la ciudad.

Aunque la información sobre la liberación completa de Soledar no se corresponde todavía con la realidad, la posición de las formaciones ucranianas en la zona poblada se está volviendo crítica.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me

















Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 2:37 PM)




----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 2:38 PM)

Sobre la transferencia de tanques Abrams usados a Polonia

El Gobierno polaco ha aprobado oficialmente un contrato de 1.400 millones de dólares para la compra de 116 carros de combate estadounidenses M1A1 Abrams. El acuerdo se confirmó en Washington en diciembre.

La compra debería colmar las lagunas del arsenal polaco, aparecidas tras la transferencia de más de 240 tanques T-72 a Ucrania. Además, unos 200 millones de dólares de esta cantidad serán cubiertos por la ayuda militar estadounidense.

▪ Los 116 vehículos (dos conjuntos de batallón) de la modificación del M1A1 FEP estuvieron anteriormente en servicio con el Cuerpo de Marines de EE.UU. y ahora están almacenados.

▪ Además de los propios tanques, el suministro incluye 12 vehículos blindados M88A2 Hércules de reparación y recuperación, ocho rompepuentes M1074, seis vehículos de mando y 26 talleres móviles, así como un paquete de formación y logística. Los estadounidenses también entregarán 300.000 proyectiles de 120 mm a los polacos.

▪ Los contratistas serán Lockheed Martin, AAR, Allison Transmissions, BAE Systems, Heights, General Dynamics, Honeywell, L3Harris, Leonardo DRS, Palomar y US Ordnance. El valor total del contrato, incluidos todos los equipos y servicios, es de aproximadamente 3.750 millones de dólares.

Según el calendario de entregas, los polacos recibirán 58 Abrams este año. Todos los demás vehículos se entregarán a finales de 2024.

▪ Como parte de otro acuerdo de 4.750 millones de dólares acordado antes del USS, Polonia también comprará 250 nuevos vehículos con la modificación M1A2 SEP v.3. Se entregarán al ejército polaco en 2025-2026, aunque el gobierno polaco espera acelerar el proceso.

▪ Todos los Abrams irán a la 1ª Brigada Blindada de Varsovia, parte de la 18ª División Mecanizada. Expertos estadounidenses ya están formando al personal para manejar los vehículos en la base de Kosciuszko, cerca de Poznan, donde está estacionado desde 2020 el cuartel general del V Cuerpo de Ejército de Estados Unidos.

Los combates en Ucrania y la ayuda de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han agotado prácticamente los arsenales de armas soviéticas en los países de la OTAN. En estas condiciones, Washington se ve obligado a compensar a los ejércitos de los Estados de Europa del Este con sus propios fondos y recursos.

Sin embargo, la entrega de 116 Abrams a los polacos demuestra la gran capacidad de EE.UU. para apoyar militarmente a sus satélites incluso después de 11 meses del SMO. Y no vale la pena esperar que los estadounidenses estén a punto de quedarse sin tanques: todavía tienen mucho material en sus arsenales.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 2:41 PM)

_1037h_

Hay informes de que cerca de Bajmut, unidades de Wagner han tomado el control de los asentamientos de Opytne, Krasnaya Gora y Paraskoviyivka.
Los dos últimos interrumpen la comunicación directa entre las guarniciones de Bakhmut y Seversk.
Aunque tarde un par de días más en afianzarse en estas posiciones, la ruptura de la agrupación Soledar-Bakhmut ya se ha conseguido.
Lo que provocó al instante una respuesta de Zelensky sobre los planes de lanzar fuerzas adicionales a la zona de Bakhmut.

*También cabe señalar que los planes del mando de las AFU se vieron influidos por las acciones de demostración de las fuerzas rusas en los sectores de Bielorrusia, Chernihiv y Kharkiv, lo que les obligó a lanzar allí parte de sus reservas entrenadas.*






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 2:42 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Por primera vez desde el comienzo del conflicto en Ucrania, el Reino Unido está considerando la posibilidad de suministrar a Kiev tanques británicos Challenger 2: medios



Eso sí que es escalada, esos tanques son de lo mejor de la OTAN, pero vamos que tienen 300 solo, se van a quedar sin tanques ?
Se les ha ido la olla a los anglos.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 2:42 PM)

Sobre los informes de la toma de Krasnaia Hora, Paraskiviivka y los combates por Berjovka. Hasta ahora, estos informes van, por decirlo suavemente, por delante de los acontecimientos. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas siguen asentadas en Krasna Hora y Paraskovyivka. Los combates se están produciendo en aproximaciones cercanas y aún queda mucho trabajo serio por delante. El asalto de estos asentamientos entró en el orden del día tras la captura de Podhorodnoye por los grupos de asalto Wagner, lo que permite aumentar la presión sobre el enemigo al norte de Artemivsk.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 2:43 PM)

Hay al menos cinco llegadas a Ochakov.
Presumiblemente se dispararon MLRS rusos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## kraker (Lunes a la(s) 2:44 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hay dos cosas que no se pueden permitir los europeos, que Alemania dirija el futuro ejercito europeo de la UE y que sea el unico pais comunitario con armas nucleares.
> 
> PD- Los norteamericanos por descontado que no quieren una Alemania fuerte.



No es el único k tiene armas nucleares


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 2:44 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre la transferencia de tanques Abrams usados a Polonia
> 
> El Gobierno polaco ha aprobado oficialmente un contrato de 1.400 millones de dólares para la compra de 116 carros de combate estadounidenses M1A1 Abrams. El acuerdo se confirmó en Washington en diciembre.
> 
> ...



Ya dijimos aquí que la estrategia de guerra larga a nivel militar sería mala para Rusia al contrario que la económica, cuanto más dure más armamento enviaran y cada vez más mortífero.
Así que pienso que o se ponen serios o se puede complicar


----------



## Epicii (Lunes a la(s) 2:45 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Eso sí es que es escalada, esos tanques son de lo mejor de la OTAN, pero vamos que tienen 300 solo, se van a quedar sin tanques ?
> Se les ha ido la olla a los anglos.



Saben que Rusia va a entrar a saco pronto, por eso la cantidad y calidad de armas que están llegando...


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 2:47 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗ El Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, propuso retirar las tropas de Soledar, que ahora se encuentra en un cerco táctico, pero la propuesta fue rechazada.
> 
> Los líderes políticos de Ucrania requieren que Zaluzhny mantenga Bakhmut (Artemovsk) y Soledar a toda costa, para lo cual transferirá reservas de las regiones occidentales.
> /TG-channel "Residente" con referencia a una fuente en la oficina de Zelensky/
> ...



Sería una malísima decisión ... Es que el mapa no merece la pena ni comentarlo ..




Yo creo que Bakhmut cae en una semana o dos a lo sumo si es que no se empeñan en repetir un Mariupol, pero igual Zalushny tiene preparado una operación Marte y nos quedamos sorprendidos que todo puede pasar en la guerra.Después de Bakhmut yo creo que la ofensiva gira hacía el norte para liberar presión de la zona de Kreminna que ahora mismo es la más preocupante del frente para los rusos porque la perdida de la ciudad les echaría varios kilómetros para atras. Se trataría de ir avanzando una vez tomado Bakmut a lo largo de la carretera Bakhmut - Siversk e ir semicercando los pueblos que a lo largo de la carretera Rozdolivka, Zvanivka que podrían ser atacados secuencialmente desde el Sur y desde el Este.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 2:49 PM)

Sobre el estado de la 28ª brigada de las AFU que participa en los combates en dirección a Artemivsk.

"¡Ucranianos y ucranianos! Esta es la situación actual en la 28ª brigada.
Quieren acabar con los que se quedaron y lo que saben del último combate que fue en Novaya Kamenka (región de Donetsk, cerca de Artemivsk).
_La brigada 28, un montón de pérdidas, y el equipo, y la gente, y que se quedaron, sólo quieren acabar con nosotros, aquí. Y ahora vamos a sentarnos.
¡Cuarenta hombres en una compañía! Eso no es una compañía, es un pelotón. Primera compañía, cuarenta hombres. Bueno, el segundo tiene unos cuantos, y el tercero también tiene cuarenta hombres.
Como abatieron a los combatientes, no se llevaron los cuerpos, no se llevaron "trescientos", no prestaron la ayuda, dejaron a los comandantes, oficiales en cautiverio, dejaron sin la ayuda, sin apoyo.
Kombat Mishchenko habló antes de esta pelea que todo estará bien, aquí los tanques macedonios, los aviones estadounidenses. No pasó nada, ¡todos fueron derrotados!
BC está terminado, no hay ametralladoras, pedimos, hubo problemas entonces, "Pokemon" (un indicativo) pidió, y ahora la brigada está roto, el batallón está destruido, una compañía en general, la gente se perdió en un campo de batalla, "Oscuridad" (un indicativo) - en cautiverio.
Desaparece otra persona y no dicen nada a sus padres.
Los chicos esperan una investigación sobre la masacre que sufrieron en Nowa Kamenka. Pensábamos que alguien vendría antes que nosotros, la fiscalía, la SSU, se ocuparía de ello. Y hoy nos llevan de nuevo al matadero.
No sólo ocurre en esta brigada. Pero el comandante Mishchenko está cubriendo sus huellas.
La brigada no está preparada, es decir, es necesario comprobar, investigar la tragedia donde muchas personas murieron, se perdieron y fueron tomadas prisioneras.
¿Qué móviles? ¿Los que ahora atrapa la policía en los desembarcos con los militares? Qué tipo de mobiks pueden ayudarnos si tenemos cuarenta hombres en una empresa. El pelotón de lanzagranadas ya se ha ido, disuelto porque tenemos que reforzar la compañía._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kill33r (Lunes a la(s) 2:50 PM)




----------



## ATDTn (Lunes a la(s) 2:53 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> Para ser capo de la droga, hay que ser complice del estado. Hasta que me haga falta no me rebajo....



Me recuerda un chiste 
No robes, el estado odia la competencia


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 2:53 PM)

Se está preparando la opinión pública para la inminente pérdida de las fuerzas armadas de Artyomovsk y Soledar. Dicen que no es tan terrible: la defensa se construirá en la aglomeración Eslava - Kramator.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





"Los rusos no lograrán apoderarse de la región de Donetsk, aunque tomen Bajmut o Soledar", se consuelan los patriotas ucranianos. Una etapa de humildad según los clásicos.​​







Гагаузская Республика


❗️Новости Гагаузии Молдовы России и всего мира в одном ТГК ❗️Гагаузская автономия которая выступает за Россию Z ! ❗️Предложить новость и рекламу ❗️Бот обратная связь @Republic_Of_GaGauZia_BOT




t.me



​​


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 2:55 PM)

Harman dijo:


> *También cabe señalar que los planes del mando de las AFU se vieron influidos por las acciones de demostración de las fuerzas rusas en los sectores de Bielorrusia, Chernihiv y Kharkiv, lo que les obligó a lanzar allí parte de sus reservas entrenadas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No existe una alternativa a este tipo de movimiento porque la alternativa consiste en dejar esas zonas desprotegidos y entonces lo que es una amenaza se convierte en un ataque real que puede ser peor que lo que estabas evitando ...


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 2:58 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Se está preparando la opinión pública para la inminente pérdida de las fuerzas armadas de Artyomovsk y Soledar. Dicen que no es tan terrible: la defensa se construirá en la aglomeración Eslava - Kramator.



Mucho retroceso me parece a mí para lo que se esta viendo en esta guerra y además que lo que se ha tardado en tomar Bakhmut ha dado tiempo a construir lineas intermedias de sobra. Además no creo que avancen hacía Kramatorsk/Slovyansk sin antes asegurar los flancos al norte (Siversk) y a Suroeste (Konstantianyvka). Las batallas delante de Slovyansk y Kramatorsk salvo sorpresa todavía estan lejos de llegar.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 2:59 PM)

Kill33r dijo:


>



_Tu fuente está un poco desactualizada respecto al presidente de Irán. Ya no es Rohani, ahora es Raísi_


----------



## ATARAXIO (Lunes a la(s) 3:01 PM)

Esta escalofriante cifra de gasto en defensa ....

¿ para defendernos de quién ? ¿ de Putin que no nos ha hecho nada y está en el otro extremo del mundo ? 

¿ de Marruecos que por lo visto son superamigos de Sánchez y que nos ha cedido millones de marroquíes para que nos paguen las pensiones ? 

¿ de Estados Unidos que nos barrería con dos bombas nucleares ? 


¿ será que los políticos son lobistas de la industria armamentística y nos inventan guerras para justificar el robo de dinero público ?

¿ será que se inventan epidemias para endeudar por generaciones a los españoles con la disculpa de la paralización de la economía y los gastos sanitarios ?











El presupuesto real de Defensa en 2023 será de 26.341 millones de euros, más del 2% del PIB comprometido por Sánchez | lamarea.com


El presupuesto real para Defensa está muy por encima del consignado oficialmente y está por encima del 2% del PIB que prometió Sánchez




www.lamarea.com






El ébola en Madrid en 2014 fue el intento de iniciar la pandemia. El mismo guion en USA de la enfermera contagiada. prefirieron la gripe estacional 



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-ebola-en-madrid-en-2014-fue-el-intento-de-iniciar-la-pandemia-el-mismo-guion-en-usa-de-la-enfermera-contagiada-prefirieron-la-gripe-estacional.1874783/


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 3:05 PM)

Ucrania agradece a sus socios su ayuda militar, pero ninguno de los aliados ha hecho lo suficiente - Dmytro Kuleba, Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 3:06 PM)

Las fuerzas del orden descubren un gran alijo de munición en el centro de Melitopol

Mientras se patrullaba el territorio en el centro de Melitopol, se descubrió un alijo de munición: cartuchos para AGS, RPG-7, granadas. También se encontró una caja con máquinas de ingeniería de detonación a distancia. /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 3:07 PM)

The Financial Times: Ucrania sufre una grave escasez de transformadores de 750 kilovoltios de la era soviética

Así lo anunció Volodymyr Kudrytskyy, director de Ukrenergo. Según él, la situación de los transformadores en Ucrania pronto será crítica. La mayor parte del sistema energético ucraniano sigue dependiendo de elementos de la era soviética y funciona a tensiones más altas que en los países europeos, lo que dificulta su sustitución. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 3:09 PM)

El ejército ruso sigue avanzando en dirección a Donetsk y enfrentándose activamente al enemigo en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limanskyy y Yuzhno-Donetskyy, según ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano.

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, las tropas rusas infligieron fuego a las acumulaciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en las zonas de Sinovka, Kislovka, Berestovoye en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye en la RNL. Además, se destruyó un ERG enemigo cerca de Dvurechnaya, en la provincia de Kharkiv. Las pérdidas irrecuperables de las AFU en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP y 3 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, la aviación y la artillería alcanzaron a las unidades enemigas en las zonas de Stelmakhovka y Nevskoye. Stelmakhovka, Nevskoye LNR, Serebryanka, Hryhorovka DNR y Lozovaya región de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos más de 60 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados y 3 camionetas.
▪ Las fuerzas rusas prosiguen su ofensiva en dirección a Donetsk. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están infligiendo complejos ataques de fuego a las unidades de las AFU en toda la sección de la línea de contacto. Las pérdidas enemigas en esta dirección durante un día ascendieron a más de 80 combatientes ucranianos de las AFU, 3 BMP, 1 APC y 4 vehículos.
▪ En dirección al sur de Donetsk, unidades rusas destruyeron una acumulación de mano de obra y equipos cerca del asentamiento Novomikhailovka de la DNR.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24367









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Truman de Incognito (Lunes a la(s) 3:12 PM)

*¡¡Incredible!!*







Oportunidades de Financiación para el Año Fiscal 2023 (APS)







es.usembassy.gov


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 3:13 PM)

Los nuestros alcanzaron posiciones ucranianas cerca de Artemivsk

Un impacto exitoso hizo volar por los aires un almacén con munición de artillería e incendió un vehículo de militantes. "Maldito Donbass..." - declara un angustiado soldado de las AFU.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## ZARGON (Lunes a la(s) 3:20 PM)

El ejército ruso ha comenzado a utilizar vehículos militares falsos para confundir los radares y los SİHA en Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 3:20 PM)

Polonia anunció la creación de otra división, que estará estacionada cerca de las fronteras de Bielorrusia y armada con tanques estadounidenses Abrams y K-2 de Corea del sur, que Polonia ahora está comprando apresuradamente. La división está programada para armar el 155-mm ACS "Cangrejo" y el 155-mm de Corea del sur ACS K9 (el primer lote ya se ha entregado a Polonia). Todo esto en el marco de los planes para llevar el número de las fuerzas armadas de Polonia a las personas 300 000.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Yomateix (Lunes a la(s) 3:21 PM)

*El Reino Unido considera entregar tanques Challenger 2 a Ucrania*
El Reino Unido está considerando suministrar tanques a Ucrania por primera vez para ayudar al país a luchar contra las fuerzas rusas, según ha publicado este lunes Sky News, que cita a fuentes del Gobierno no identificadas. Se han llevado a cabo discusiones “durante algunas semanas” sobre la entrega del tanque de batalla Challenger 2 del ejército británico a Ucrania, según Sky, que cita a una fuente con conocimiento de las conversaciones.

El suministro de tanques representaría un avance significativo en el apoyo occidental a Ucrania, pero el Gobierno británico aún no ha tomado una decisión final al respecto, agrega el informe. Sky ha citado una fuente anónima que dice que el Reino Unido sopesa ofrecer alrededor de 10 tanques Challenger 2.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 3:22 PM)

Nuestra artillería aplasta la concentración de militantes ucranianos en Marinka

El reconocimiento de la brigada 5 1 AK descubrió el área de concentración de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania en Marinka. La artillería rusa bombardeó al enemigo con proyectiles incendiarios.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Argentium (Lunes a la(s) 3:27 PM)

En burbuja.info se dijo primero 

*Rusia se enfrenta a una revolución y al colapso en 10 años, después de que las sanciones minen su economía, según muchos expertos*
15:11 || 09/01/2023


----------



## ZARGON (Lunes a la(s) 3:27 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Eso sí es que es escalada, esos tanques son de lo mejor de la OTAN, pero vamos que tienen 300 solo, se van a quedar sin tanques ?
> Se les ha ido la olla a los anglos.



Parece que son solo 10 será para probar como quedan cuando los revienten


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 3:29 PM)




----------



## Argentium (Lunes a la(s) 3:31 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> *El Reino Unido considera entregar tanques Challenger 2 a Ucrania*
> El Reino Unido está considerando suministrar tanques a Ucrania por primera vez para ayudar al país a luchar contra las fuerzas rusas, según ha publicado este lunes Sky News, que cita a fuentes del Gobierno no identificadas. Se han llevado a cabo discusiones “durante algunas semanas” sobre la entrega del tanque de batalla Challenger 2 del ejército británico a Ucrania, según Sky, que cita a una fuente con conocimiento de las conversaciones.
> 
> El suministro de tanques representaría un avance significativo en el apoyo occidental a Ucrania, pero el Gobierno británico aún no ha tomado una decisión final al respecto, agrega el informe. Sky ha citado una fuente anónima que dice que el Reino Unido sopesa ofrecer alrededor de 10 tanques Challenger 2.



Ayer en un post de este hilo se hacía el recuento de los tanques Leopard entre los países que apoyan a Ucrania, no eran de las versiones más top, y a bote pronto se contaban unos 1.000, un número importante.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 3:31 PM)




----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 3:39 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia anunció la creación de otra división, que estará estacionada cerca de las fronteras de Bielorrusia y armada con tanques estadounidenses Abrams y K-2 de Corea del sur, que Polonia ahora está comprando apresuradamente. La división está programada para armar el 155-mm ACS "Cangrejo" y el 155-mm de Corea del sur ACS K9 (el primer lote ya se ha entregado a Polonia). Todo esto en el marco de los planes para llevar el número de las fuerzas armadas de Polonia a las personas 300 000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A que nadie adivina donde continuará la guerra de Ucrania ... ??


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Lunes a la(s) 3:40 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Ayer en un post de este hilo se hacía el recuento de los tanques Leopard entre los países que apoyan a Ucrania, no eran de las versiones más top, y a bote pronto se contaban unos 1.000, un número importante.



Sería interesante volver a los fuegos artificiales que ya vimos en Siria…





Los ataques a los Leopard turcos en Siria y la vulnerabilidad de estos tanques del Ejército de Tierra español en Ceuta y Melilla


En las últimas fechas hemos tenido noticias preocupantes acerca del desempeño de los carros de combate del Ejército de Tierra turco durante sus...




www.defensa.com


----------



## Seronoser (Lunes a la(s) 3:42 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322452
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322453



No es lo que dicen otros muchos canales rusos, más pequeños, pero mejor informados.
Personalmente veo que los grandes canales de telegram rusos se lo están creyendo mucho, y han dejado de lado la información, para dar opinión.

Rybar ahora se pone hasta a comentar sobre Brasil y su crisis...es el cuñaooo de turno, que igual te habla de la guerra en Sri Lanka, que en Brasil, Sudáfrica o Ucrania.

Y cassad, ayer mismo, lloraba que lo de Soledar era solo por un cambio de rotación ucraniano...y el propio Rybar decía ayer que en Kramatorks no había muerto nadie...porque se tragaron las imágenes ucranianas...

Lo mismo ocurre con muchos canales de youtube, como Military Summary, que generalmente, cuando informa, es de los mejores.
Pero luego se pone a dar opiniones, porque tiene muchos suscriptores y se creen estrategas, y la cagan profundamente con errores de bulto.
(aunque al menos este canal nombra los emplazamientos en ruso/ucraniano, no como esos otros canales que pululan por ahí, que dicen los nombres con acento inglés o español, y son infumables

La opinión de todos estos canales, tiene el mismo valor que las nuestras aquí, con el palillo en la oreja, sinceramente.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (Lunes a la(s) 3:48 PM)

Vamos a ver estas cosas son puro titular de prensa. DA IGUAL que los rusos hayan tirado un misil que se haya cargado a 100, 1000 o 10.000 ucranianos. Con eso NO van a ganar la guerra, aunque pueda servir para elevar la moral.

Lo que hay que esperar de Rusia es la nueva ofensiva y ver como se desarrolla y termina la susodicha. Esa es la única manera de solucionar la guerra. A ver que pasa en 1-2 meses.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 3:48 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> No es lo que dicen otros muchos canales rusos, más pequeños, pero mejor informados.
> Personalmente veo que los grandes canales de telegram rusos se lo están creyendo mucho, y han dejado de lado la información, para dar opinión.
> 
> Rybar ahora se pone hasta a comentar sobre Brasil y su crisis...es el cuñaooo de turno, que igual te habla de la guerra en Sri Lanka, que en Brasil, Sudáfrica o Ucrania.
> ...



La información en este caso viene de Boris Rozhin, es una fuente confiable y coincide con otras fuentes que he leído esta mañana.
Se ha alcanzado Krasna Hora y se han tomado alturas dominantes alrededor, pero el pueblo en si mismo sigue ocupado por Ucrania.
En cualquier caso es una guerra, es normal que haya elevadas dosis de desinformación.
Military Summary cuando se pone en plan estratega jamás acierta una


----------



## turgon (Lunes a la(s) 3:49 PM)

Yo, desde la barra del bar, pienso que una guerra larga les interesa tanto a Rusos como a Chinos. Buscando que no se escale, para poder ir terminando las reformas que están realizando en sus ejércitos y en sus mercados.
Basta mirar los planes de la armada China y de ampliación de su armamento nuclear.


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 3:51 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Nada tiene las fortalezas y trincheras de Soledar-Bakhmut-Seversk.
> No ha dado tiempo a construir una mierda entre Kramatorks



Lo mismo se dijo de Severodonetsk, Lysichanks y mira ahí esta la cosa parada desde hace cuatro meses en una línea que parecía que aguantaría para siempre... Con el tiempo que llevan cercando Bakhmut se han construido posiciones defensivas detras seguro, yo creo que la siguiente línea más o menos sería esto ...





Y en esta línea más que defender Kramatorsk/Sloviansk lo más prioritario para Ucrania sería defender Kostiantynivka que es un nudo de carreteras que abastece a toda la zona ocupada por los ucranianos al norte de Donetsk (Avdeevka y todos esos pueblos que quedan jodidos si se toma Kostantyanivka).


----------



## piru (Lunes a la(s) 3:56 PM)

Video de la picadora de Bahmut:

Dos ukras metidos en un agujero bajo fuego ruso, no ven al enemigo y disparan a voleo, pero los músicos sí que los tienen localizados y van a por ellos, les tiran granadas que impactan cada vez más cerca hasta que la última entra en el agujero en el que están. El video lo han subido los músicos que lo han recuperado del móvil de uno de los ukras.

Es una situación imposible, una vez que te han localizado y ves que van a por ti pero tú no sabes dónde está el enemigo, toca abandonar la posición porque quedarse ahí es un suicidio estúpido.

La cantidad de granadas que lanzan los músicos, he contado 10, demuestra las precauciones que toman en los asaltos. No me extraña que el ratio de muertos sea 1/20




t.me/ZOVNR/5270


----------



## El Veraz (Lunes a la(s) 4:01 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Sería interesante volver a los fuegos artificiales que ya vimos en Siria…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo creo que los fuegos artificiales buenos los acabamos de ver estos ultimos meses:


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Lunes a la(s) 4:02 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> *10 años*
> 15:11 || 09/01/2023



Así sí joder, las predicciones por lo menos de 10 en 10 años, así si fallas no le importa a nadie. Por ejemplo, vaya cagada lo de JL y su visión remota en el mundial. Sin embargo, dice que ha visto con visión remota que en 10 años aterrizan los UMMITAS encima de pirámide de Giza y si no ocurre nadie se acuerda. Y quien se acuerda ya no le importa.

Por ejemplo:

SE PREVÉN VIAJES A LA LUNA EN 10 AÑOS.

LOS MARES ALCANZARÁN NIVELES CRÍTICOS EN 10 AÑOS.

LA CLONACIÓN DE FOLÍCULOS CURARÁ LA ALOPECIA EN 10 AÑOS.

UN MEDICAMENTE PROMETEDOR AUGURA CON CURAR EL CÁNCER EN 10 AÑOS.


----------



## El Veraz (Lunes a la(s) 4:02 PM)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vamos a ver estas cosas son puro titular de prensa. DA IGUAL que los rusos hayan tirado un misil que se haya cargado a 100, 1000 o 10.000 ucranianos. Con eso NO van a ganar la guerra, aunque pueda servir para elevar la moral.
> 
> Lo que hay que esperar de Rusia es la nueva ofensiva y ver como se desarrolla y termina la susodicha. Esa es la única manera de solucionar la guerra. A ver que pasa en 1-2 meses.



¿Que ofensiva, si ya han sacado todo lo que tenian por sacar y ahora ya estan de desbandada?


----------



## amcxxl (Lunes a la(s) 4:04 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo mismo se dijo de Severodonetsk, Lysichanks y mira ahí esta la cosa parada desde hace cuatro meses en una línea que parecía que aguantaría para siempre... Con el tiempo que llevan cercando Bakhmut se han construido posiciones defensivas detras seguro, yo creo que la siguiente línea más o menos sería esto ...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322471
> ...



esa linea es indefendible, en campo abierto con artilleria y aviacion serian aniquilados facilmente

la unica posibilidad es apoyarse en zonas edificadas continuas o casi continuas

la unica linea que les queda es Slaviansk-Kramatorsk-Druzhovka-Konstantinovka.-Dzherzhinsk

y la unica razon por la que no estan aplanando hasta el suelo las ciudades es porque estan en Donbass y no quieren destruirlo para tener que rexconstruirlo ademas de que aun hay muchos civiles dentro


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 4:05 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Así sí joder, las predicciones por lo menos de 10 en 10 años, así si fallas no le importa a nadie. Por ejemplo, vaya cagada lo de JL y su visión remota en el mundial. Sin embargo, dice que ha visto con visión remota que en 10 años aterrizan los UMMITAS encima de pirámide de Giza y si no ocurre nadie se acuerda. Y quien se acuerda ya no le importa.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Hablas de la fusión nuclear ...???


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (Lunes a la(s) 4:06 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Hablas de la fusión nuclear ...???












Eleonora Viezzer, física: “En una década, con un vaso de agua se abastecerá de energía a una familia durante 80 años”


La recién distinguida con el Premio Princesa de Girona de Investigación cree próximo el desarrollo de la fusión nuclear como fuente energética segura, inagotable y verde




elpais.com





*Eleonora Viezzer, física: “En una década, con un vaso de agua se abastecerá de energía a una familia durante 80 años”*


----------



## Inkalus (Lunes a la(s) 4:09 PM)

piru dijo:


> Video de la picadora de Bahmut:
> 
> Dos ukras metidos en un agujero bajo fuego ruso, no ven al enemigo y disparan a voleo, pero los músicos sí que los tienen localizados y van a por ellos, les tiran granadas que impactan cada vez más cerca hasta que la última entra en el agujero en el que están. El video lo han subido los músicos que lo han recuperado del móvil de un ukra.
> 
> ...



Vaya putada verse en una situación así. Mala posición,jodida incluso para rendirte.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 4:14 PM)

En la zona de Soledar se "perdieron" 2 mercenarios británicos Begshaw y Perry. Desaparecieron el 6 de enero, todavía los están buscando.


----------



## Homero+10 (Lunes a la(s) 4:26 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> En burbuja.info se dijo primero
> 
> *Rusia se enfrenta a una revolución y al colapso en 10 años, después de que las sanciones minen su economía, según muchos expertos*
> 15:11 || 09/01/2023




De los creadores del cáncer de Putin 



9 paquetes de sanciones y Vladimir sigue ahí y Rusia vende materias primas como si no hubiera mañana


----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 4:27 PM)




----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 4:28 PM)




----------



## El Veraz (Lunes a la(s) 4:28 PM)




----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 4:30 PM)




----------



## Honkler (Lunes a la(s) 4:30 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo que no me queda claro, es que parece que en Suecia es obligatorio tanto para hombres para mujeres, curioso de ser así, que es como debería ser de querer igualdad. De todos modos hay noticias en la red en que pone que volvió a ser obligatorio desde 2017, asíque no me cuadra mucho la noticia.
> 
> *Suecia restablece el servicio civil obligatorio por el empeoramiento de la seguridad*
> El Gobierno sueco anunció este lunes su intención de restablecer el servicio civil obligatorio, eliminado en 2008, por el empeoramiento de la situación de seguridad en la zona creado por la *guerra de Ucrania*.



A ver si espabilan y dejan de ser tan amariconados.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 4:34 PM)

*Cazadores del PMC Wagner destruyen los refuerzos recientemente movilizados de las AFU en Soledar:* noticia destacada

El 8 de enero, una ofensiva del PMC Wagner tuvo como resultado la toma de control de fuego sobre la carretera T0513 Soledar-Seversk. Anteriormente, Crónica Militar informó sobre el establecimiento del control de fuego sobre un tramo de la carretera T0513 Blagodatnoye - Soledar.

Así pues, la carretera M03 Privolye-Soledar sigue siendo por el momento la única línea de suministro a la ciudad bajo control de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

Al mismo tiempo, Serhiy Cherevaty, portavoz del Grupo de Fuerzas del Este de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, declaró que se habían reforzado las unidades del ejército ucraniano en la ciudad. Según Crónica Militar, las brigadas 128ª y 46ª recibieron refuerzos mal entrenados. Una gran parte fueron destruidos por el PMC Wagner. Al menos 100 militares ucranianos murieron.

Al mismo tiempo, la artillería y la aviación rusas atacaron activamente los puestos de mando de las AFU en Soledar.

En la noche del 6 de enero, un ataque con misiles destruyó el cuartel general de campaña camuflado de la 128ª Brigada que utilizaba un terminal de satélite Starlink para transmitir datos y controlar a las tropas.

Anteriormente, en la noche del 30 al 31 de diciembre, un ataque con misiles había alcanzado el cuartel general móvil de la 46ª Brigada. Después de eso, el control y mando se interrumpió.

Debido a ataques similares contra centros de comunicaciones equipados con terminales Starlink, una compañía de reconocimiento y una división de misiles y artillería de la 61ª Brigada Jaeger sufrieron graves pérdidas en Soledar. De hecho, las AFU están perdiendo la capacidad de controlar a las tropas en la ciudad.

☠ Suscribirse a Crónica Militar


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Lunes a la(s) 4:37 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Hombre, yo creo que los fuegos artificiales buenos los acabamos de ver estos ultimos meses:



Como fake francamente mejorable….
Russia has visually confirmed lost an *equivalent of 42% of its tanks* that were in active service before the war.

Parece realizada la estimación por el estado mayor de Hitler en 1941….

La mayoría de los tanques rusos están más allá de los Urales…je,je,je…


----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 4:43 PM)




----------



## orcblin (Lunes a la(s) 4:44 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> *El Reino Unido considera entregar tanques Challenger 2 a Ucrania*
> El Reino Unido está considerando suministrar tanques a Ucrania por primera vez para ayudar al país a luchar contra las fuerzas rusas, según ha publicado este lunes Sky News, que cita a fuentes del Gobierno no identificadas. Se han llevado a cabo discusiones “durante algunas semanas” sobre la entrega del tanque de batalla Challenger 2 del ejército británico a Ucrania, según Sky, que cita a una fuente con conocimiento de las conversaciones.
> 
> El suministro de tanques representaría un avance significativo en el apoyo occidental a Ucrania, pero el Gobierno británico aún no ha tomado una decisión final al respecto, agrega el informe. Sky ha citado una fuente anónima que dice que el Reino Unido sopesa ofrecer alrededor de 10 tanques Challenger 2.



Tanto cristo y al final se habla de 10 tanques?? Si eso a ucrania les dura 1 mes . Y bueno a saber el tiempo que tardan en forman a ucranianos.. bueno supongo que irán "mercenarios"...
Vamos lo mismo con los patriot tanta leche y al final hablan de un par de ellos...
Parecen más bien noticias para meter ruido que otra cosa


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 4:44 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



Pues que se lo expliquen a los soldados que estan muriendo .. Que no estan defendiendo intereses de Ucrania sino intereses de los paises UE porque si morir por unos intereses digamos que poco claros de tu país en el Donbass es algo ya extraño morir por los intereses de ciudadanos alemanes no les debe hacer mucha gracia ...


----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 4:47 PM)

Hilo sin desperdicio


----------



## El_Suave (Lunes a la(s) 4:50 PM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Discrepo...como bien señalo el Clapham personalidad III (aspi) en su dia, la principal desnacificacion es la que se consigue por la emigracion economica de las gentes del oeste del Dnieper. Es bien conocido en el foro, que los rusos de Ucrania son mucho mas reacios a abandonar su tierra...que los seguidores de Bandera....que se tragaron el cuento de la UE enterito.
> 
> Luego claro que es posible una desnazificacion de Ucrania, y claro que es posible reconstruir una tierra riquisima con nuevas poblaciones y esplotacion adecuada de los recursos que ofrece.
> 
> ...



¿Venezuela en manos de Suiza?. Ese el problema, que Venezuela estaba y ahora ya no quiere estar, en manos de Suiza.

Ese es el problema de Venezuela, y del resto de países del Sur Global o antes Tercer Mundo. Que llevan siglos en manos de Suiza.

Para que va a querer Suiza dejar desarrollar a esos países proveedores de recursos, ¿para que se empoderen de sus propios recursos?, ¿con qué iba Suiza a dar valor entonces a la cantidad de papel que guarda en búnkeres bajo sus montañas?.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (Lunes a la(s) 4:51 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>


----------



## clapham5 (Lunes a la(s) 4:51 PM)

El clapham esta horrrorizado ( con tres " R " ) .
La plebe cree ( oh ilusos de eux ) que la Humanidad ha " evolucionado " pero niet , nada ha cambiado desde los tiempos de Panuk
El mundo esta dividido en dos grupos : Los cazadores y las presas ...
Los cazadores han dejado el arco y las flechas , las lanzas y las hachas por ...instrumentos de control mas efectivos y sofisticados tales como las promesas de un enriquecimiento ilimitado y constante ...
La presa ya no huye de su cazador , al contrario , corre a su encuentro para caer en sus garras ...
La caza se ha vuelto previsible porque la plebe ( que tiene memoria de pez ) comete siempre los mismos errores . 
La incapacidad congenita de la plebe de reconocer patrones les induce a confiar otra vez , porque carecen de archivo mnemtecnico al que acudir para buscar una referencia de lo que paso y como evitar sus consecuencias ...
El clapham , que es ISTJ , lo archiva todo . Cuando toca enfrentarse a una situacion determinada busca en su archivo la referencia mas parecida y lo que paso y entonces , basandose en esa experiencia . actua ...
Si en el pasado , por ejemplo , un Exchange como BITTREX te roba 600 Golems , entonces diras no a Bitconnect y FTX porque SABES que lo que paso una vez volvera a ocurrir y seras cazado . Y esto que tiene que ver con Ucrania , clapham ? 
Pues que el Zar deberia dejar de " improvisar " y ser un poco mas " concreto " . 
El clapham no improvisa ni inventa . Cuando va a una tienda acomprar un telefono mira a ) el precio b ) las caracteristicas tecnicas c ) el modelo 
y luego se va ...al Internec a buscar informacion sobre los modelos que ha visto ...y el puntaje de cada uno de ellos ...
El Zar quiere " inventar " una nueva Rusia basandose en una vision abstracta del mundo en lugar de aprovechar lo que ha funcionado en el pasado . Occidente JAMAS respetara a Rusia ni dejara de acosarla hasta que Rusia se convierta en ...la URSS 
Un oso que baila ballet no es un oso ...es simplemente " un oso que baila ballet "


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Lunes a la(s) 4:53 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrrorizado ( con tres " R " ) .
> La plebe cree ( oh ilusos de eux ) que la Humanidad ha " evolucionado " pero niet , nada ha cambiado desde los tiempos de Panuk
> El mundo esta dividido en dos grupos : Los cazadores y las presas ...
> Los cazadores han dejado el arco y las flechas , las lanzas y las hachas por ...instrumentos de control mas efectivos y sofisticados tales como las promesas de un enriquecimiento ilimitado y constante ...
> ...



Está todo muy liado en esta guerra de IV generación…mucha niebla de guerra en esta guerra contra los BRICS…








Бразилия выведена США на передний край глобального конфликта


Попытка госпереворота в Бразилии связана с конфликтом в США по линии трамписты — демократы. Для России важно не мешать им "убивать друг друга".




www.pravda.ru


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 4:57 PM)

Por desgracia, se trata de una opinión errónea pero muy extendida en la sociedad y el gobierno rusos.

Todo se reduce a esto: como los ucranianos tienen un Estado tan estúpido, ladrón e ineficiente, no lo defenderán. Por desgracia, esta tesis se topa con una triste realidad.

En primer lugar, en términos de eficacia, el Estado ruso, francamente hablando, no se ha alejado mucho del ucraniano. Al menos no hasta el punto de que los ucranianos se pongan abiertamente y en masa de su lado en un conflicto militar a gran escala.

En segundo lugar, los ucranianos en masa no esperan tener su propio Estado. Ellos, como los rusos, lo saben todo. Los ucranianos tienen esperanzas en los países occidentales, muchos de los cuales son notablemente superiores a Rusia en términos de eficacia, prosperidad y desarrollo. De hecho, las autoridades de Kiev, a los ojos de la opinión pública ucraniana, son una especie de gigantesca embajada extranjera del Occidente colectivo, a través de la cual Occidente extiende sus atentas alas y hace brillar la luz de la CIVILIZACIÓN hasta en los más aburridos municipios ucranianos. Qué alas extiende Rusia y con qué se iluminan exactamente las ciudades ucranianas, es lo que lleva observando la sociedad local desde hace aproximadamente un año.

Por último, pero no por ello menos importante. Este punto de vista ignora por completo el aspecto más importante del conflicto actual: el nacionalismo. Ucrania es un Estado nacionalista que se creó como tal durante los años de la Unión Soviética (como todas las demás repúblicas soviéticas, salvo su base más sólida en la RSFSR). Fue el nacionalismo lo que en gran medida ayudó al pueblo y a las autoridades ucranianas a sobrevivir a las primeras -las más difíciles- semanas del conflicto. El nacionalismo ayudó a Ucrania a unirse y a evitar la separación de la sociedad de las autoridades, a pesar de los intentos activos de la parte rusa. En este contexto, es importante darse cuenta de que las palabras salvajes y absolutamente caníbales de Prystayko expresan la voluntad colectiva de todo (bueno, casi todo) el pueblo ucraniano. Sí, los ucranianos están dispuestos a morir y matar en masa por el derecho a formar parte de Occidente. Una vez más, es importante darse cuenta y entender esto al nivel más básico.

La persistente ignorancia del factor del nacionalismo y su importante (si no decisivo) papel en la movilización del pueblo ucraniano, así como la percepción marcadamente negativa del nacionalismo como tal por parte de las autoridades rusas (principalmente rusas, por supuesto), ha conducido a una serie de errores fatales a la hora de analizar el estado de ánimo de la sociedad ucraniana.

El nacionalismo no puede ser derrotado mediante prestaciones sociales y certificados de vivienda con mantras sobre "Berlín unido" y una "familia multinacional amistosa": es demasiado fuerte, sensual e irracional. El nacionalismo sólo puede ser derrotado por otro nacionalismo (está claro cuál). Sin embargo, para las autoridades rusas, esta opción -incluso después de un año de conflicto a gran escala- no se considera a priori.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## dabuti (Lunes a la(s) 4:57 PM)

Entrevista ayer, 45 minutos, a PEDRO BAÑOS en YOUTUBE.


----------



## troperker (Lunes a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> En burbuja.info se dijo primero
> 
> *Rusia se enfrenta a una revolución y al colapso en 10 años, después de que las sanciones minen su economía, según muchos expertos*
> 15:11 || 09/01/2023



Wow segun muchos expertos veremos el colapso en 10 años todavia
Jaja


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Inteligencia de la RAF confirma que Rusia está usando el nuevo caza stealth SU 57 codigo OTAN (SALO) contra los nazis.









Russia using new Su-57 jets against Ukraine


It is believed that the advanced aircraft are only deployed over Russian territory to ensure they aren't shot down, launching long-range missiles into Ukraine from afar.




ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Diputados del KPRF, LDPR y SRZP han presentado un proyecto de ley en la Duma Estatal para prohibir la venta de bebidas energéticas en Rusia a menores de 18 años.
Los peligros de las bebidas energéticas Su consumo frecuente aumenta la tensión arterial. 2. La bebida en sí no da la energía vigorizante al cuerpo, funciona a expensas de las reservas personales, que el cuerpo toma de sí mismo. 3. Las consecuencias de tomar bebidas energéticas son irritabilidad, trastornos del sueño y depresión. 4. La cafeína puede crear adicción. 5. El alto contenido en vitamina B de las bebidas energéticas aumenta el ritmo cardíaco y provoca escalofríos en las extremidades. 6. Alto contenido calórico. La sobredosis se manifiesta por los siguientes signos: nerviosismo, apatía y depresión, agitación mental, alteración crónica del ritmo cardíaco.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## El Veraz (Lunes a la(s) 5:04 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> Entrevista ayer, 45 minutos, a PEDRO BAÑOS en YOUTUBE.



Piotr Inodorev, tambien conocido por Pierre Nodoyuna. Cada vez que habla la caga mas.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 5:04 PM)

Una fuerte explosión sacude el depósito de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en Ochakov
Además, 50 objetos resultaron dañados, según datos preliminares anunciados por la policía regional de Mykolayiv.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 5:07 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Diputados del KPRF, LDPR y SRZP han presentado un proyecto de ley en la Duma Estatal para prohibir la venta de bebidas energéticas en Rusia a menores de 18 años.
> Los peligros de las bebidas energéticas Su consumo frecuente aumenta la tensión arterial. 2. La bebida en sí no da la energía vigorizante al cuerpo, funciona a expensas de las reservas personales, que el cuerpo toma de sí mismo. 3. Las consecuencias de tomar bebidas energéticas son irritabilidad, trastornos del sueño y depresión. 4. La cafeína puede crear adicción. 5. El alto contenido en vitamina B de las bebidas energéticas aumenta el ritmo cardíaco y provoca escalofríos en las extremidades. 6. Alto contenido calórico. La sobredosis se manifiesta por los siguientes signos: nerviosismo, apatía y depresión, agitación mental, alteración crónica del ritmo cardíaco.
> 
> 
> ...



Es de cajon lo que no entiendo son los padres que les dan estas cosas a niños de ocho años, visto con mis propios ojos ... A mi hijo a esa edad no le dejabamos tomarse ni una fanta con burbujas.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 5:11 PM)

Un tiroteo por el edificio de la Administración de Soledar, al que han irrumpido hoy los grupos de asalto Wagner PMC.
Esto en referencia a las lamentables excusas de ayer de las AFU de que "se están manteniendo posiciones en Soledar" mientras ya se está luchando por los principales edificios administrativos de la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## El_Suave (Lunes a la(s) 5:12 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> Que un pais sea " RICO " en recursos naturales es irrelevante . Si ese axioma fuera cierto Venezuela , Iran , Brasil y Rusia fueran paises desarrollados y no economias emergentes .
> La riqueza natural ( per se ) no tiene valor si no hay dinero y tecnologia para transformarla
> Eso , como burbujo pata negra que eres deberias saberlo .
> Rusia es un pais " rico " en recursos naturales pero carece del musculo financiero para llevar a cabo una inversion trillonaria como la anexion de Ucrania . Solo Crimea , que apenas mide 27 mil Km2 " cuesta " a Rusia entre 6 y 7 mil millones al anyo
> ...



Grave error es pensar que cuando se habla de recursos el concepto se circunscribe a los recursos naturales. La ciencia es un recurso fundamental, la tecnología disponible es un recurso, la inteligencia y capacidad de trabajo humano son recursos. 

Pero cuidado no todo trabajo humano es productivo, hay muchos trabajos que no crean riqueza sino sólo dinero para algunos (camarero poniendo cervecitas en la terracita de Ayuso por ejemplo, que no crea riqueza alguna pero hace rico al 'emprendedor' terracista).

La desnacificación no se puede limitar a Ucrania, que no pinta nada, la desnacificación debe llevarse a cabo sobre todo Occidente. La OTAN debe desaparecer como desapareció el Pacto de Varsovia.

Lo que yo creo ocurre es que los rusos van aprendiendo sobre la marcha, y van aprendiendo que si no abandonan el casino capitalista con su banca y sus reglas, ese mismo casino y esa misma banca que desplumaba a los Zares, van a fracasar.

Menos Zares y más Stalin.


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 5:13 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Piotr Inodorev, tambien conocido por Pierre Nodoyuna. Cada vez que habla la caga mas.



El Veraz.


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 5:18 PM)

Las putitas polacas tienen muchos decimos de lotería. Espero les toque el gordo.


Polonia anuncia la creación de una nueva división de infantería en el este del país.

Será denominada División de Infantería de las Legiones I y su base estará en Ciechanów, a 150km aproximadamente de Kaliningrado.

Esta estará compuesta por cuatro Brigadas y armada con carros de combate surcoreanos K-2 y estadounidenses Abrams.

Además, contará con una brigada de artillería armada con obuses Krab y K-9 surcoreanos y a su vez con sistemas de reconocimiento no tripulados.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 5:20 PM)

El coronel Yuriy Yurchyk, jefe de Estado Mayor de la unidad de fuerzas especiales de la guardia de fronteras ucraniana, ha sido liquidado en Soledar...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 5:22 PM)

El Grupo Wagner responde a las preguntas de los familiares de los soldados de las AFU desaparecidos
La línea directa recibe solicitudes de familiares:
1) de la madre de un soldado de las AFU desaparecido de Kharkiv, Anatoly Boiko, nacido en 1991, que se puso en contacto con nosotros por última vez en diciembre.
2) Oleksandr Osadchuk, combatiente de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas desaparecido en Odesa. El servicio de prensa del Concorde los localiza rápidamente y publica imágenes.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Cosmopolita (Lunes a la(s) 5:30 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Las putitas polacas tienen muchos decimos de lotería. Espero les toque el gordo.
> 
> 
> Polonia anuncia la creación de una nueva división de infantería en el este del país.
> ...



Entonces no es un división de infantería. Primero tienen que crear de facto 18°. División de Infantería de Legiones, va a estar ubicada en Podlasie, es decir pegado a la frontera con Bielorrusia. ¿Que problema te supone? ¿Le entran a Vd. sudores fríos en cirilico o qué?

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 5:30 PM)

Las tropas rusas han lanzado un potente asalto contra Soledar, según ha declarado el jefe adjunto del Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano.

"El enemigo ha traído ahora un gran número de grupos de asalto formados con las mejores reservas wagnerianas", dijo Anna Malyar.
"Los combates brutales continúan en estos momentos".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 5:35 PM)

El alabardero de la CIA:


----------



## cryfar74 (Lunes a la(s) 5:38 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Inteligencia de la RAF confirma que Rusia está usando el nuevo caza stealth SU 57 codigo OTAN (SALO) contra los nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este es el que Hollywood en Top Gun 2 lo maltrata diciendo que un F-14 es muchísimo mejor.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 5:39 PM)

Hoy,,,,


----------



## cryfar74 (Lunes a la(s) 5:41 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> El alabardero de la CIA:



La ultima vez que Julian Rata fue tan pesimista fue poco antes de la caída de Sievierodonetsk.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 5:42 PM)

Destrucción de un depósito de municiones por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Ochakov

Las tropas rusas atacaron ese día una instalación en Ochakov, en la región de Mykolayiv. Los misiles alcanzaron un depósito de municiones de las AFU situado en el territorio de la antigua 7ª batería costera, cerca del puesto de control de tráfico marítimo.

Coordenadas: 46.6016944, 31.5500000

Un vídeo del lugar de llegada muestra un incendio seguido de una fuerte explosión. Según algunos informes, también se destruyó una estación de radar de defensa antiaérea junto con el almacén de municiones.

Según fuentes locales, el sonido de la detonación de la munición fue tan fuerte que se oyó en Mykolaiv e incluso en asentamientos de la región de Kherson.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## clapham5 (Lunes a la(s) 5:44 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Por último, pero no por ello menos importante. Este punto de vista ignora por completo el aspecto más importante del conflicto actual: el nacionalismo. Ucrania es un Estado nacionalista que se creó como tal durante los años de la Unión Soviética (como todas las demás repúblicas soviéticas, salvo su base más sólida en la RSFSR). Fue el nacionalismo lo que en gran medida ayudó al pueblo y a las autoridades ucranianas a sobrevivir a las primeras -las más difíciles- semanas del conflicto. El nacionalismo ayudó a Ucrania a unirse y a evitar la separación de la sociedad de las autoridades, a pesar de los intentos activos de la parte rusa. En este contexto, es importante darse cuenta de que las palabras salvajes y absolutamente caníbales de Prystayko expresan la voluntad colectiva de todo (bueno, casi todo) el pueblo ucraniano. Sí, los ucranianos están dispuestos a morir y matar en masa por el derecho a formar parte de Occidente. Una vez más, es importante darse cuenta y entender esto al nivel más básico.
> 
> La persistente ignorancia del factor del nacionalismo y su importante (si no decisivo) papel en la movilización del pueblo ucraniano, así como la percepción marcadamente negativa del nacionalismo como tal por parte de las autoridades rusas (principalmente rusas, por supuesto), ha conducido a una serie de errores fatales a la hora de analizar el estado de ánimo de la sociedad ucraniana.
> 
> ...



El clapham coincide totalmente con el camarada @Harman y no le envidiara si recibe la Orden de San Andres y el clapham no
El nacionalismo ucraniano no deberia ser un problema per se .
Los palestinos , por ejemplo , tienen una mayor identidad nacional que los ucranianos y sin embargo han perdido la guerra de la identidad nacional frente a los israelies , cuya identidad judia se ha impuesto . Por que ?
Pues porque los judios han sido mas astutos y perseverantes en la consecucion de sus objetivos y los palestinos no
No gana quien tiene razon sino quien aguanta mas tiempo en combate
La cuestion clave es definir : problema y solucion
Si el nacionalismo ruso no puede coexistir con el nacionalismo ucraniano en un estado multinacional como lo es Belgica o Espana entonces la unica opcion es la la eliminacion del nacionalismo .\ucraniano
La eliminacion del nacionalismo ucraniano puede ser parcial ( division de Ucrania ) o total ( eliminacion del estado ucraniano )
Israel se impuso a Palestina no porque su ejercito haya sido mejor sino porque la identidad nacional judia es mas fuerte que la identidad nacional palestina .
Es posible que el " problema " de Rusia no sea su ejercito sino que su identidad nacional sea mas debil que la identidad nacional ucraniana .
La identidad " sovietica " sobrevivio a la invasion nazi y la guerra fria porque se sustentaba en el prestigio cultural , cientifico , deportivo , militar , de la URSS y colapso cuando a Gorbachov se le ocurrio " inventar " una nueva URSS diferente ...
Lo que funciona no se cambia . punto .


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 5:47 PM)

"Pysdaa". Soldados de las AFU que se retiran de Soledar observan desde las alturas cercanas encarnizados combates en el centro de esa ciudad. 9 de enero de 2023.









Dambiev







t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 5:51 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Este es el que Hollywood en Top Gun 2 lo maltrata diciendo que un F-14 es muchísimo mejor.



Un F-14 iraní para ser precisos


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 5:52 PM)




----------



## la mano negra (Lunes a la(s) 5:53 PM)

¡¡¡¡ TOMAD Z BIEN GRANDE !!!!!


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 5:55 PM)

Esposas de militares de Buriatia se unen al proyecto fotográfico Hero's Wives (Esposas de héroes)

Esta campaña patriótica comenzó en el óblast de Samara, y ahora cuenta con el apoyo de toda Rusia, incluida Buriatia.

Detrás de cada foto hay una historia de ilusión, ansiedad y eterna espera de la llamada.
Sacan las túnicas de sus maridos, de sus abuelos y de sus padres para apoyar a nuestros defensores en Donbass.









Dambiev







t.me


----------



## la mano negra (Lunes a la(s) 5:57 PM)

El frente del Dombás lo van a romper los rusos por su parte más central y resistente .Van a romper la cadena por su eslabón más resistente . Los mercenarios de la compañía Wagner lo están dando todo para conseguir la victoria. Y por lo visto , no todos son presidiarios . Hay muchos europeos asqueados de la ideología woke y la basura con que nos envenenan . Europa para los europeos.
LA VACUNA MATA.
LA TELE MIENTE.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 5:57 PM)

En Soledar, falleció el jefe de personal de una unidad de fuerzas especiales, coronel de la Guardia de Fronteras de Ucrania, Yuriy Yurchik.

@epoddubny


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 6:01 PM)




----------



## Guaguei (Lunes a la(s) 6:01 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> En burbuja.info se dijo primero
> 
> *Rusia se enfrenta a una revolución y al colapso en 10 años, después de que las sanciones minen su economía, según muchos expertos*
> 15:11 || 09/01/2023



ya es que dais pena, pero le poneis gracia al hilo
eso quien lo ha pronosticado, una IA tal vez? la de google?
yo pronostico que en 10 años la catastrofe climatica aun no habra llegado, pero que estara al caer, y tendra menos creyentes y tambien Usa habra perdido definitivamente el liderazgo mundial e intentara asumirlo sin que se note, y tambien intentara no pagar por lo que ha hecho en el mundo


----------



## Guaguei (Lunes a la(s) 6:05 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Eleonora Viezzer, física: “En una década, con un vaso de agua se abastecerá de energía a una familia durante 80 años”
> 
> 
> La recién distinguida con el Premio Princesa de Girona de Investigación cree próximo el desarrollo de la fusión nuclear como fuente energética segura, inagotable y verde
> ...



van muy mal, queda muchisimo, pero mola sacar titulares y salir en una foto
estos cientificos milenials son lo menos realista que hay, y creen cualquier cosa
y en 15 años el coche de fusion, no compreis electrico, en 20 el volador, esta vez si ya llega el volador


----------



## El_Suave (Lunes a la(s) 6:06 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> En burbuja.info se dijo primero
> 
> *Rusia se enfrenta a una revolución y al colapso en 10 años, después de que las sanciones minen su economía, según muchos expertos*
> 15:11 || 09/01/2023



Posible, sí, muy posible que 2 años después del colapso de Occidente, que se producirá dentro de 8 años, Rusia se enfrente a serios problemas.

Por supuesto la Historia no acabará tras el colapso de Occidente, a diferencia de lo que profetizaba Fukushima Fukuyama tras la autodisolución de la URSS.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 6:13 PM)

Un dron ucraniano graba la huida de soldados rusos. Primero se ĺlevan a los heridos, luego los abandonan.


----------



## Artedi (Lunes a la(s) 6:14 PM)

Guaguei dijo:


> van muy mal, queda muchisimo, pero mola sacar titulares y salir en una foto
> estos cientificos milenials son lo menos realista que hay, y creen cualquier cosa



Nada más verla sé que es digna de todo crédito y que todo el mérito será suyo.


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 6:16 PM)

Una propagandista ucraniana del perrodismo imperante trata de acusar a Rusia
de incumplimiento del alto el fuego unilateral, pero algo salió mal...

El reportaje fue grabado en Bajmut.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (Lunes a la(s) 6:16 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Joder, buen negocio han hecho los alemanes con nosotros.



Somos la chacha de la chacha (Alemania) del amo (angloamericanos).


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 6:20 PM)

El presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, ha anunciado que en 2023 se entregarán a las tropas 140 SAU Firtina mejorados, varios tanques Altay de última generación y cañones con ruedas ARPAN.

Según Erdogan, Turquía está en vías de reducir su dependencia del suministro de armas extranjeras.
#Turquía

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 6:24 PM)

Pavel Kamnev, uno de los desarrolladores clave de la familia de misiles Kalibr, ha fallecido. Tenía 85 años. Su contribución a la defensa de nuestro país fue enorme. Nos beneficiaremos de su trabajo durante mucho tiempo.

Descanse en paz.


----------



## Cosmopolita (Lunes a la(s) 6:27 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Esposas de militares de Buriatia se unen al proyecto fotográfico Hero's Wives (Esposas de héroes)
> 
> Esta campaña patriótica comenzó en el óblast de Samara, y ahora cuenta con el apoyo de toda Rusia, incluida Buriatia.
> 
> ...



Eso, que movilicen más jóvenes rusos de Moscú y San Petersburgo y no minorías étnicas que hay en Rusia.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 6:28 PM)

Se ha abierto una causa penal contra Smolyaninov, enemigo del pueblo que huyó de Rusia por orden de Bastrykin, jefe del Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa.

El proceso de incoación de tales causas penales aún no se ha automatizado y suele iniciarse tras una campaña pública de ostracismo que obliga a las autoridades a responder a las demandas de la opinión pública, pero todo avanza hacia la automatización y a medio plazo tales personajes serán borrados de la vida pública además de perseguidos penal y administrativamente. La Duma Estatal ya ha empezado a hablar de la necesidad de advertir a los espectadores sobre la presencia de actores traidores en las películas.

Y ahora dicen que el "maldito Stalin" inventó enemigos del pueblo. Pero a la hora de la verdad, quedó claro que los enemigos del pueblo no son ningún invento. Y había que hacer algo con ellos, porque la melancólica observación de tal cosa en condiciones de guerra parecía cada vez más ridícula.

Sin embargo, como sabemos por la experiencia de las represiones de los años 30, lo principal aquí es no pasarse, porque es fácil poner en marcha esta máquina, pero es mucho más difícil controlarla y pararla; el mismo camarada Stalin no lo consiguió en toda su extensión. Es necesario un enfoque selectivo, el cumplimiento de los procedimientos legales y la inevitabilidad del castigo.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 6:29 PM)

Tropas nazis en retirada con heridos y muertos ante los bombardeos rusos en Bahkmut.

+18


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 6:34 PM)

*Costa comunica a Zelenski que reforzará su apoyo militar y humanitario a Ucrania.*
El primer ministro luso, António Costa, comunicó hoy al presidente ucraniano,* Volodimir Zelenski,* que Portugal reforzará el apoyo humanitario y militar y participará en la fórmula para la paz para el país.

"Hablé hoy con el presidente Zelenski. Portugal reforzará el apoyo humanitario y militar a Ucrania y va también a participar activamente en la* fórmula para la paz* propuesta por el presidente Zelenski", escribió Costa en su perfil de Twitter.

Zelenski también habló en la misma red social sobre su conversación con el líder del Gobierno portugués, centrada en la *"cooperación sobre seguridad"*.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (Lunes a la(s) 6:37 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> A que nadie adivina donde continuará la guerra de Ucrania ... ??



Qué los tontonos se vuelven a quedar sin pais ni cotiza en niuyprk. 


Y se lo merecen


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (Lunes a la(s) 6:38 PM)

la mano negra dijo:


> El frente del Dombás lo van a romper los rusos por su parte más central y resistente .Van a romper la cadena por su eslabón más resistente . Los mercenarios de la compañía Wagner lo están dando todo para conseguir la victoria. Y por lo visto , no todos son presidiarios . Hay muchos europeos asqueados de la ideología woke y la basura con que nos envenenan . Europa para los europeos.
> LA VACUNA MATA.
> LA TELE MIENTE.



Cierto
Pero también que en la guerra de desgaste han destruido seguramente lo mas florido del ejercito ucraniano
Ha sido parecido a lo que hizo Franco en la batalla del Ebro
Era el eslabón mas fuerte y el efecto puede que sea comparable al que produce la ruptura de una estacha cuando la tensión hace que se rompa, y sale disparada con tanta fuerza que es capaz de segar por la mitad a quien se encuentre en su camino
En este caso la fuerza de tensión generada en la parte mas fuerte de la cadena antes de su ruptura hace que el efecto pueda ser demoledor, si el ejercito Ruso está en condiciones de aprovecharlo









Rusia e Irán. El enemigo de mi enemigo


Las sanciones a Rusia e Irán están acercando a ambos países a una alianza geoestratégica de imprevisibles consecuencias.




3tde.es













La cárcel de ladrillo. La gran estafa inmobiliaria en España


Durante la burbuja el precio de la vivienda fue artificialmente hinchado para lograr mayores ganancias a costa de los ciudadanos




3tde.es


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 6:39 PM)

En la zona de Soledar , parece ser, se "perdieron" 2 mercenarios británicos:
Begshaw y Perry. Desaparecieron el 6 de enero, todavía están buscando...


----------



## Truman de Incognito (Lunes a la(s) 6:41 PM)

*¡¡Vayan arreglando los papeles para la paguita!!*


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 6:48 PM)

Pérdidas de altos oficiales enemigos confirmadas esta semana:

*Oficial superior del Servicio de Seguridad de Ucrania en la región de Donetsk Teniente Coronel Vasily Bogach*
_*jefe del grupo de trabajos pirotécnicos de la Dirección General del Servicio Estatal de Emergencia en Ternopil, teniente coronel Sergey Gotsulyak*_
*comandante adjunto de la brigada de la Guardia Nacional de Ucrania para el trabajo con el personal, Mayor Ruslan Onikienko
Oficial superior de la 61.a brigada de infantería motorizada separada Mayor Arkady Mulyar
Mayor Stepan Rishko, subcomandante de batallón de la brigada de tropas 101*


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 6:49 PM)

La caza de carne de cañón continúa en Odessa.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 6:49 PM)

Otra mafia rusa ahorcada, ahora en la región de Murmansk.


----------



## Harman (Lunes a la(s) 6:52 PM)

Rybar revela detalles de las entregas de tanques estadounidenses a Polonia

Y aquí les recordaré la 18ª División Mecanizada de las Fuerzas Armadas polacas, donde se pondrá en servicio todo este hierro.

Los polacos llevan desde 2019 construyendo sistemáticamente esta formación en la frontera con Ucrania y Bielorrusia.

En 2021 la división alcanzó la preparación para el combate de la 21ª Brigada de Fusileros de Podhale y la 1ª Brigada de Tanques T. Kosciuszko de Varsovia.

En 2022, la 19ª Brigada Mecanizada alcanzó la preparación para el combate.

La formación de unidades divisionarias (regimiento de reconocimiento, regimiento de artillería, regimiento de defensa antiaérea, etc.) continuará hasta 2026. Además, la división incorporará o ha incorporado ya una fuerza de operaciones psicológicas (Bydgoszcz) y unidades de administración civil (Kielce).

De esta división proceden los tanques polacos T-72 (PT-91 Twardy) entregados a Ucrania, que ahora serán sustituidos por Abrams.
Y se hizo con un propósito bastante obvio - a medio plazo Polonia obtendrá en el este del país una gran unidad con los últimos (Sep.V3) y no tan últimos (M1A1 FEP) tanques americanos, y Washington ganará dinero y aumentará el potencial ofensivo de su principal aliado en Europa del Este.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Lunes a la(s) 6:53 PM)

Truman de Incognito dijo:


> *¡¡Vayan arreglando los papeles para la paguita!!*



¡¡VENGA!! que no falte escoria para ganarse las lentejas haciendo imposible la vida a sus compatriotas.


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 6:54 PM)

*Imágenes de la batalla de las unidades de asalto de la PMC "Wagner" en Soledar.*
_*
Los músicos ya luchan confiados en el mismo centro de la ciudad, pero el enemigo sigue aferrado a cada edificio.
*_
_*El vídeo muestra que las batallas de tiro tienen lugar a una distancia bastante corta.*_


----------



## alexforum (Lunes a la(s) 6:57 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Así sí joder, las predicciones por lo menos de 10 en 10 años, así si fallas no le importa a nadie. Por ejemplo, vaya cagada lo de JL y su visión remota en el mundial. Sin embargo, dice que ha visto con visión remota que en 10 años aterrizan los UMMITAS encima de pirámide de Giza y si no ocurre nadie se acuerda. Y quien se acuerda ya no le importa.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Jajajajaja las clavao. Te ha faltado clarificar eso de “expertos” jajajajaj… los expertos dicen que …. CLASSIC


----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 6:58 PM)




----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 6:59 PM)

El problema para Rusia es que posiblemente las potencias occidentales ven cada día más necesario que Rusia salga escaldada de esta guerra. Que en el pueblo ruso se asuma que una invasión fracasada trae consecuencias perversas para su país. 

Y que las posibilidades de vencer en otra invasión son mínimas. Y eso debe ser un mensaje no sólo para Rusia, sino también a otros países con ansias expansionistas, y cada vez más reforzados militarmente.


----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 7:01 PM)




----------



## Elimina (Lunes a la(s) 7:01 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> En burbuja.info se dijo primero
> 
> *Rusia se enfrenta a una revolución y al colapso en 10 años, después de que las sanciones minen su economía, según muchos expertos*
> 15:11 || 09/01/2023



¿Qué expertos? ¿los de a3media?


----------



## Impresionante (Lunes a la(s) 7:02 PM)

El ex primer ministro italiano Prodi dice que la crisis actual en Ucrania es peor que la crisis de los misiles cubanos de 1962


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 7:03 PM)




----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 7:04 PM)




----------



## Peineto (Lunes a la(s) 7:05 PM)

Preparen la cena:






mpr21.info 

*La Unión Europea autoriza la harina de grillo para la alimentación humana - mpr21*
Redacción

3–4 minutos


El consumo de insectos en la mesa vuelve a estar en el candelero tras la luz verde en Europa a la llamada harina de grillo. La Unión Europea ha autorizado la comercialización del grillo _Acheta domesticus_ como nuevo alimento, en forma de polvo parcialmente desgrasado. El visto bueno de la Comisión Europea vino precedido de un dictamen científico positivo de la Autoridad Europea de Seguridad Alimentaria (Efsa), según el cual el producto es seguro en las condiciones y niveles de uso propuestos.
La medida ya se ha publicado en el Diario Oficial de la Comisión Europea. En territorio europeo, la comercialización de insectos con fines alimentarios es posible desde 2018, cuando entró en vigor el Reglamento sobre nuevos alimentos. Permite reconocer a los insectos enteros tanto como nuevos alimentos como productos tradicionales de terceros países. En la actualidad, la Unión Europea ya ha autorizado no sólo el grillo doméstico, sino también el gusano amarillo de la harina y la langosta migratoria para su venta como alimento.
Los insectos están presentes en nuestra dieta diaria desde hace mucho tiempo: a menudo se consumen sin saberlo. Piensa en bebidas de color rojo rubí. No siempre son los tintes vegetales los que proporcionan el tinte característico. A veces, aunque era más frecuente en el pasado, podía utilizarse extracto de cochinilla para colorear.
Lo mismo se hacía para alegrar el rojo de caramelos, bebidas, yogures e incluso licores. En la actualidad, las cochinillas se utilizan principalmente en Perú y las Islas Canarias, donde se recogen en chumberas y se secan al sol para obtener un polvo. Así, tratada con agua caliente, se extrae la sustancia roja.
Los insectos que acaban en muchos platos por error, aunque sea en pequeños fragmentos. Según un estudio realizado por el Centro de Desarrollo Sostenible y la Universidad Iulm de Milán, el consumo medio anual inconsciente de insectos ronda los 500 gramos, pero pocos comensales son conscientes de ello.
La ley tolera una pequeña cantidad. Un vaso de naranjada puede contener hasta cinco mosquitos para ser promocionado y bebido según las normas. Del mismo modo, una tableta de chocolate puede tener hasta ocho fragmentos de insectos sin ningún problema. Pero también se encuentran en la ensalada, la mermelada, el zumo de fruta, el puré de tomate y la harina.
Las partículas en pequeñas cantidades se toleran porque eliminarlas por completo no es posible, ya que los insectos pueden encontrarse en todas partes, incluidos los lugares donde se producen y almacenan los alimentos.
En cuanto a la especie de grillo _Acheta domesticus_, la Unión Europea ha autorizado el uso de su polvo en diversos tipos de alimentos. El ingrediente puede utilizarse para la producción de panes y panecillos multicereales, galletas saladas y grisines, barritas de cereales y galletas. Pero también se encontrará en salsas, productos de patata procesados, legumbres y platos de verduras, pizza, productos de pasta y suero en polvo.
Incluso en sustitutos de la carne, preparados de carne, sopas, bebidas tipo cerveza, productos de chocolate, frutos secos y semillas oleaginosas. La posibilidad de utilizar el polvo parcialmente desgrasado del grillo doméstico es variada.
—Non solo farina di grillo: dove possiamo trovare tracce di insetti


----------



## NPI (Lunes a la(s) 7:07 PM)

EUROPIA dijo:


>



HINTELIGENTES


----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 7:08 PM)




----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 7:10 PM)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Lunes a la(s) 7:13 PM)

En esta curiosa simulación yankee de un conflicto por Taiwán, aparece Japón en el conflicto, pero se ha dejado a Rusia fuera…je,je,je….


https://edition.cnn.com/2023/01/09/politics/taiwan-invasion-war-game-intl-hnk-ml/index.html



La pregunta es…¿dan por derrotada a Rusia para 2026? ¿Tiene China que enfrentarse sola?


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 7:14 PM)

El propagandista del Kremlin (que es famoso por elegir vivir en la soleada España, no en Rusia) Anatoly Shariy filtró la ubicación de una gran cantidad de rusos en Lugansk a su canal Telegram de 1,000,000 de suscriptores.

Ucrania luego HIMARS los edificó.

Corté la última parte del video porque es espeluznante.


----------



## Seronoser (Lunes a la(s) 7:16 PM)

Homero+10 dijo:


> De los creadores del cáncer de Putin
> 
> 
> 
> 9 paquetes de sanciones y Vladimir sigue ahí y Rusia vende materias primas como si no hubiera mañana



Y encima se viene horda de chinos de viaje a Rusia. 
Y no solo turistas.
Los negocios entre rusos y chinos, siempre son en persona.


----------



## Elimina (Lunes a la(s) 7:16 PM)

Truman de Incognito dijo:


> *¡¡Vayan arreglando los papeles para la paguita!!*



Yo ya estoy redactando el mío. Se trata de una idea que se me ha ocurrido, totalmente novedosa: un plan de pacificación y democratización en países indeterminados cuyos gobiernos pretendan desvincularse de la democracia y los valores occidentales eliminando relaciones comerciales con empresas aliadas con la OTAN y EEUU.
Para conseguir este sagrado objetivo pretendo emplear estas líneas de actuación:

creación en el país destino, de organizaciones no gubernamentales que difundan pacíficamente mensajes de paz y hermandad
lazos de amistad con organizaciones de seguridad en países aledaños, sin importar su ideología ni objetivos propios. Pero que sepan disparar
financiación de personas de alto nivel político en el propio gobierno, que sean capaces de transmitir ideas del atlántico norte a sus camaradas y afiliados. También valen youtubers. A partir de ahora, _opositores_
financiación de ideólogos, opinadores, periodistas y directores que, desde sus medios de comunicación, ayuden a la difusión de los valores democráticos sin importar la naturaleza de las noticias y dejando en segundo plano aspectos secundarios como la veracidad
alianza con gobiernos amigos con los que se pueda conversar fácilmente y que no pongan dificultades su propia financiación personal, con la intención de que promuevan los puntos 1,2,3 y 4 en sus propios países.
Si alguien quiere unirse a esta novedosa idea, que se me ocurre llamarlo PROYECTO PRIMAVERA DE COLOR, sólo tiene que escribirme en privado. Creo que voy a pedir 75000.


----------



## Adriano II (Lunes a la(s) 7:17 PM)

Frente económico ( el más importante de todos):

Alguien está preparando su jugada ...


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 7:18 PM)

¿fue inútil la defensa casi numantina de Mariupol? Si todas las defensas "inútiles" no se hubiesen hecho, Rusia estaría en Odessa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Lunes a la(s) 7:22 PM)

Adriano II dijo:


> Frente económico ( el más importante de todos):
> 
> Alguien está preparando su jugada ...



Veo despistados a los de este canal…no hay comprador misterioso…








Las mayores compras de oro de los bancos centrales en más de medio siglo


La oleada de compras parece responder a dos acontecimientos: la congelación de las tenencias de dólares del banco central ruso tras la invasión de Ucrania y el aumento de la incertidumbre sobre la estabilidad de los mercados financieros estadounidenses y su sistema político.



www.wsws.org


----------



## Seronoser (Lunes a la(s) 7:26 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Por desgracia, se trata de una opinión errónea pero muy extendida en la sociedad y el gobierno rusos.
> 
> Todo se reduce a esto: como los ucranianos tienen un Estado tan estúpido, ladrón e ineficiente, no lo defenderán. Por desgracia, esta tesis se topa con una triste realidad.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Esposas de militares de Buriatia se unen al proyecto fotográfico Hero's Wives (Esposas de héroes)
> 
> Esta campaña patriótica comenzó en el óblast de Samara, y ahora cuenta con el apoyo de toda Rusia, incluida Buriatia.
> 
> ...



Esos seres violentos de Buratia, según el Papa Católico Masón Pampero.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 7:27 PM)

*La venta de turismos en Rusia se desplomó casi un 60% en 2022 por la guerra de Ucrania.*
La venta de turismos y todoterrenos en Rusia cerró 2022 con un volumen de 626.281 unidades, lo cual significa un *desplome del 58,7%* en relación con las 1,51 millones de unidades entregadas en el ejercicio anterior, según los datos de la consultora especializada en el mercado automovilístico ruso Autostat.

El informe también indica que casi el 29,4% de los turismos y todoterrenos nuevos vendidos en Rusia en 2022 correspondió a marcas nacionales, entre las cuales destacó *Lada*, que acabó el año con unas ventas de 174.688 unidades (-48,2% en relación con 2021), lo cual supone una cuota de mercado cercana al 28%.

Después de Lada se posicionaron las marcas surcoreanas *Kia*, con 65.691 unidades (-67% frente a 2021), y *Hyundai*, con 54.017 vehículos entregados (-66%). Entre ambas firmas sumaron una cuota de mercado de alrededor del 19%.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Lunes a la(s) 7:27 PM)

Nicors dijo:


> En Hostomel bien que arrasaron con las VDV y sin ayuda exterior. Visto como son de heroicos los ucranianos a Rusia le costaría cientos de años conquistar Ucrania.



Joder, pues si estan mandando a las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de Rusia (VDV) es que tienen mucha prisa por conquistar de una vez Bakhmut y Soledar. Pero se exponen a fuertes pérdidas como paso en Hostomel.

El motivo de las prisas? Los ucras dirán que se les van terminando los misiles, las municiones y hasta los tanques. Y en febrero empieza el embargo de los derivados petrolíferos. Los pro rusos diran que la cosa está a punto de caramelo y si caen esas dos ciudades cambiaría a favor de Rusia el actual impass en la guerra. Y con el chute de moral que implicaría 

También las fuerzas de infantería rusas sufrieron un fuerte desgaste hace unos meses. Los soldados de élite se quejaron con una carta al gobernador de la región. Cosa muy rara.

Aquí dos enlaces sobre estas tropas.


La sangrienta batalla por el control de Pavlivka, en Donetsk, habría dejado 300 muertos de una unidad rusa de élite.

Rusia envia a su unidad de élite, los paracaidistas de Putin (VDV), a intentar detener la ofensiva ucraniana en el Donbás


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 7:28 PM)




----------



## HDR (Lunes a la(s) 7:30 PM)

Los croatas se han metido en el euro con el inicio de año, tremendos tontos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 7:36 PM)

Se han desplegado unidades adicionales de las Fuerzas Armadas de EE. UU. desde Irak a bases en el área de los asentamientos sirios de Rumeilan, Sheddadi y Tall Beider.
La posible operación terrestre de Turquía contra las fuerzas kurdas en la región se cita como la razón principal.
#Siria

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 7:36 PM)

Rusia prepara sus defensas ante dos posibles contraofensivas ucranianas.


----------



## NPI (Lunes a la(s) 7:40 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



Nuevos HINTELIGENTES 


>


----------



## Icibatreuh (Lunes a la(s) 7:43 PM)

Comunicado del mando ucraniano.


GMT
*Rusia reanuda el "poderoso asalto" a Soledar en Donetsk, dice el ministro ucraniano*
Las tropas rusas están haciendo otro intento de avanzar sobre la ciudad de *Soledar* en la región oriental de *Donbas* , según la viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, Hanna Maliar.

En un comunicado en Telegram, Maliar dijo:

Después de un intento fallido de capturar Soledar y retirarse, el enemigo reagrupó sus fuerzas, repuso las pérdidas, redesplegó unidades de asalto adicionales, cambió de táctica y lanzó un poderoso asalto.
Bakhmut y la ciudad vecina de Soledar han sido el foco de intensos esfuerzos de Moscú, encabezados por el grupo mercenario Wagner, para avanzar en un área donde las fuerzas rusas han estado tratando de avanzar desesperadamente desde principios del verano.

En los últimos días, los ataques rusos se han centrado en Soledar en un aparente esfuerzo por aislar la ciudad. Las fuerzas rusas se han enfrentado a una gran cantidad de grupos de asalto formados a partir de las mejores reservas del grupo Wagner, dijo Maliar.

El enemigo avanza literalmente sobre los cadáveres de sus propios soldados, utilizando masivamente la artillería, los lanzacohetes múltiples y los morteros, cubriendo de fuego incluso a sus propios combatientes


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 7:44 PM)

Brevemente sobre Artemivsk:

Los grupos de asalto del PMC Wagner se han atrincherado en el centro de Soledar y están luchando activamente por el edificio de la administración de la ciudad, los muchachos están destrozando al enemigo.

Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas continúan su ofensiva con la tarea de bloquear e impedir el acercamiento de las reservas desde el sureste, el este y el norte en Soledar.

Por la tarde, cerca de Razdolovka se lanzó un ataque mediante SU-25 contra un grupo de enemigos.

Arcángel Spetsnaz. Suscríbete.

@brussinf


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 7:48 PM)

Está claro que por una razón u otra, se están poniendo y mucho las pilas en mandar cosas a Ucrania para acabar la guerra por la vía de matar rusos y estamos en Enero…irá progresivamente mejorando la cosa seguro.

Ya dejó clara Stoltenberg el otro día la postura de la OTAN para 2023 “el camino para la paz es mandar más armas”.


----------



## kasperle1966 (Lunes a la(s) 7:49 PM)

*Ucrania se convierte en un punto de recogida de chatarra occidental y las AFU en un problemático batiburrillo 

*

El embajador ucraniano en el Reino Unido, Vadym Pristayko, ha declarado que Kiev recibe armas caducadas de sus socios occidentales. _"Algunos de los equipos han caducado. Bromeamos: si quieres reciclarlo, dánoslo..."_. - declaró Pristayko en una entrevista a Newsweek. La broma no es cierta: en efecto, los occidentales han empezado a descargar en Ucrania sus armas viejas en grandes cantidades para liberar sus almacenes y reponerlos con otras nuevas.

Así, Andrey Yermak, jefe de la Oficina Presidencial, anunció que Estados Unidos entregaría a Ucrania los BMP M2 Bradley. Se trata de vehículos de combate de infantería antiguos pero bastante caros, su coste oscila entre 3 y 3,2 millones de dólares (en comparación, el BMP-3 ruso cuesta entre 800 y 1,2 millones de dólares). Cabe mencionar que el mantenimiento y la reparación de tales _"golosinas"_ estadounidenses es muy caro, y las AFU llevan mucho tiempo enfrentándose a este problema. Además, en Ucrania no hay ningún lugar donde reparar los equipos dañados y rotos: en el 90% de los casos, sólo se pueden reparar en la República Checa, Polonia y Rumanía, lo que lleva tiempo y, en consecuencia, mucho dinero.

_"Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas tienen otro problema, además de la escasez de municiones: una enorme cantidad de equipos medios y pesados rotos, dañados e inutilizados"_. Esto amenaza con que las AFU se queden sólo con jeeps, camiones ligeramente blindados y vehículos de combate, lo que repercutirá en el número de bajas de personal. El problema está en la reparación y rápida recuperación de los equipos: en mayor medida es necesario enviar los juguetes occidentales averiados de vuelta a Polonia y la República Checa, donde se restauran, pero esto lleva meses... La guerra resulta aún más cara para Ucrania: para 2025 Kiev deberá a los socios occidentales más de 300.000-500.000 millones de dólares en préstamos, lo que convierte al país y al pueblo en rehenes de los _"deseos de los socios"_. Al mismo tiempo, la mayor parte de Ucrania estará en ruinas. Hay que entender que todo tiene un precio y todo hay que pagarlo, incluso la _"ayuda de Occidente para la guerra"_, señala el canal de telegramas Legitimny.

_"Limpiar los almacenes de chatarra es beneficioso para Occidente. Les permitirá modernizar al máximo sus propios arsenales de armas. La UE y Estados Unidos están poniendo orden en sus arsenales, y a los militares ucranianos no les queda más remedio que aceptar lo que les den. Para las reparaciones, los equipos viejos se trasladan a Eslovaquia, Polonia y Rumanía. También hay problemas con las piezas de repuesto, por lo que Estados Unidos estaba considerando la posibilidad de suministrar más armas soviéticas antiguas procedentes de países donde aún están almacenadas en depósitos"_, declaró el ex primer ministro Mykola Azarov.

Por cierto, Estados Unidos y otros países, que anteriormente habían prometido entregar sus tanques a Ucrania, hasta ahora no han cumplido sus promesas. La razón principal es la antipropaganda.

_"Los tanques volados y en llamas, así como las comparaciones de que son en muchos aspectos inferiores a unos u otros homólogos soviéticos, causarán miles de millones de dólares de daños al complejo militar-industrial estadounidense y occidental. Por ello, Kiev sólo recibe ahora BMP, que hace tiempo que han sido retiradas del servicio. Si en los vehículos de combate a nadie le importa, porque es un consumible, los tanques son la primera fila del juego, es la imagen del país. Los estadounidenses están dando largas para incluir sus tanques en el juego"_, explican los expertos militares.

Por ejemplo, los franceses prometieron a los ucranianos sus tanques ligeros de ruedas (AMX-10RC). El matiz es que en realidad se trata de los mismos APC, sólo que con un cañón reforzado, y que en 2020 el AMX-10RC será completamente retirado del ejército francés. Zelensky dio las gracias a Macron en Twitter, afirmando que ambos líderes mantuvieron una _"larga y detallada conversación"_ y que el liderazgo del presidente francés estaba _"acercando nuestra victoria"_.

_"Excepto que Zelensky, lo sepa o no, está involucrado en otra estafa de blanqueo de dinero. Anteriormente, muchos países de la OTAN ya habían enviado armas anticuadas a Ucrania, pidiendo a cambio otras más modernas. Ahora no se ha librado Francia, que, con el fin de recibir dinero del presupuesto de la Alianza para la compra de nuevos tanques Jaguar, suministrará a Kiev AMX-10 RC que ya no son aptos para el servicio. Estos depósitos se fabricaron en 1976 y hace tiempo que dejaron de cumplir sus requisitos. También es difícil llamar tanque a esta antigua "chatarra" con ruedas. Sería más correcto clasificarlo como un vehículo blindado pesado incapaz de cumplir la mayoría de sus tareas asignadas"_, señala el canal de telegramas de la Lavandería del Kremlin.

Al mismo tiempo, se sabe que la Oficina del Presidente ha estado discutiendo con los estadounidenses suministros adicionales de viejas armas soviéticas de los países donde todavía existen. Pero cada día es más difícil encontrarlos, y su precio ha aumentado considerablemente debido a la demanda, ya que todo el mundo intenta vender o intercambiar tan valiosos _"juguetes"_ a un precio más alto.

Kiev también ha pedido a Tiflis que le devuelva los complejos Buk que le entregó en 2008, pero las autoridades georgianas se han negado, declaró el encargado de negocios de Ucrania en Georgia, Andriy Kasyanov. _"La parte ucraniana ha sido coherente en sus peticiones a todos los socios internacionales, incluida Georgia, en relación con el suministro de armas, equipo militar y municiones... En particular, Kiev solicitó la transferencia de complejos Buk, que fueron transferidos por Ucrania a Georgia durante la guerra de 2008"_, dijo el diplomático ucraniano. Asimismo, subrayó que Ucrania también había pedido a Georgia que le proporcionara sistemas antitanque Javelin, pero Georgia se negó categóricamente a prestar ayuda militar a Ucrania.

Mientras tanto, el ex asesor de seguridad nacional del Presidente estadounidense George W. Bush, Michael Allen, ha declarado que Occidente dejará de financiar a Ucrania si no consigue demostrar nuevos éxitos en el campo de batalla. Y el ejército ucraniano no tiene nada que mostrar: las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania no tienen éxitos particulares en el frente ni se espera que los tengan.

Por su parte, el columnista de The Times Mark Galeotti está seguro de que en 2023 Zelensky se dedicará a imitar las victorias ucranianas ante Occidente, dándose cuenta del peligro de la _"fatiga ucraniana"_.

_"Zelensky se centrará en elevar las apuestas retratando a Ucrania como el principal combatiente en una batalla existencial por la civilización. Y puesto que Occidente espera que su 'inversión' en el régimen de Zelensky, de una forma u otra, le reporte beneficios, Zelensky tendrá que seguir demostrando a sus patrocinadores que es posible rentabilizar esa inversión mediante éxitos continuados en el campo de batalla"_, escribió el columnista en su columna.

Así, los occidentales, que suministran a Kiev chatarra de sus antiguas reservas militares, esperan no sólo agravar el conflicto militar entre Ucrania y Rusia, sino también beneficiarse utilizando el país que ha perdido su soberanía únicamente como plataforma de lanzamiento de operaciones militares.
*Украина становится пунктом сбора западного металлолома, а ВСУ — проблемной «солянкой»*


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 7:51 PM)

El ejército ruso ha comenzado a utilizar vehículos militares falsos para confundir los radares y los SİHA en Ucrania.


----------



## alfonbass (Lunes a la(s) 7:53 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Grave error es pensar que cuando se habla de recursos el concepto se circunscribe a los recursos naturales. La ciencia es un recurso fundamental, la tecnología disponible es un recurso, la inteligencia y capacidad de trabajo humano son recursos.
> 
> Pero cuidado no todo trabajo humano es productivo, hay muchos trabajos que no crean riqueza sino sólo dinero para algunos (camarero poniendo cervecitas en la terracita de Ayuso por ejemplo, que no crea riqueza alguna pero hace rico al 'emprendedor' terracista).
> 
> ...



Pero de alguna manera pretendéis que alguien os tome en serio?
Qué cantidad de gilipolleces en el mismo post, enhorabuena


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 7:56 PM)

LA RUIN RUINA





Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## alfonbass (Lunes a la(s) 7:57 PM)

la mano negra dijo:


> El frente del Dombás lo van a romper los rusos por su parte más central y resistente .Van a romper la cadena por su eslabón más resistente . Los mercenarios de la compañía Wagner lo están dando todo para conseguir la victoria. Y por lo visto , no todos son presidiarios . Hay muchos europeos asqueados de la ideología woke y la basura con que nos envenenan . Europa para los europeos.
> LA VACUNA MATA.
> LA TELE MIENTE.



Y la tierra “es plana”
Qué manía tenéis de pretender que, como no os gusta lo que dicen los medios, en lugar de construir, solo os interese hacer exactamente lo mismo que ellos, en realidad no hay ninguna diferencia sustancial entre lo “woke” y los “prokremlin”, ambos solo queréis inundar con vuestras mierdas y estado a todos los demas
Espero con todo mi corazón vuestro fracaso


----------



## vermer (Lunes a la(s) 8:01 PM)

Adriano II dijo:


> Frente económico ( el más importante de todos):
> 
> Alguien está preparando su jugada ...



Este canal es de lo poco presentable que ver, pero en esta noticia o están despistados o quieren despistar.

1- .los bancos centrales están acumulando oro como si no hubiese un mañana. Creo que China, Rusia e India a la cabeza, pero todos. Bueno, el idiota de ZP y nuestro Antonio vendiendo. La psoees así de retrasada.
2- Todos bancos centrales mienten sobre el total almacenado
3- NO DESCUENTAN EN ESE +15% LA CAIDA DEL DOLAR de los últimos meses. La cotización en euro se ha movido muy poco.
4- Cuando en las noticias te digan que algo está sobrevalorado (o noticias negativas) suele ser porque quieren que vendas....porque va a subir (simplifi ado). La noticiadice que la sobrevaloración es de 150 euros por onza. Me desgüevo.

Y hasta aquí. Aconsejo informarse porque puede ser vital.


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 8:12 PM)

Nada como decirlo claro: El Ministro de Defensa ucraniano se expresa sin tapujos,
que Ucrania es un simple instrumento de la OTAN a quien ésta utiliza para debilitar 
a la Federación Rusa en una guerra de desgaste... No por sabido...


----------



## Guaguei (Lunes a la(s) 8:15 PM)

rejon dijo:


> El ejército ruso ha comenzado a utilizar vehículos militares falsos para confundir los radares y los SİHA en Ucrania.



que malo es putin


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 8:15 PM)

Mientras toda la atención se centra en Bakhmut/Soldar, continúan los combates activos en el frente Svatove-Kreminna. Principalmente artillería por supuesto, pero nuestra infantería también está recuperando lentamente las posiciones perdidas durante la retirada de otoño.

En la zona de Makiivka-Nevskoye-Ploshchanka, la 3ª división de infantería motorizada prosigue su ofensiva, avanzando por el barranco de Zhuravka, de importancia estratégica y los cinturones forestales adyacentes. Informes sugieren que el Khohol ha desplazado algunas fuerzas del frente de Kremenna a Bakhmut en un intento de detener al PMC Wagner, se trataría de unidades de la 95ª Brigada del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

En lugar de aquellos, Khokhlo trajo algunas nuevas unidades no intimidadas, que decidieron atacar esta noche las posiciones de la 3ª división de infantería motorizada. Hasta un pelotón de infantería ucraniana al amparo de la oscuridad se lanzó al ataque, fueron avistados por nuestros exploradores y bajo las exclamaciones aprobatorias de los oficiales de la sala de control, 30 Khokhlos fueron destruidos por la artillería y un tanque. La infantería del Khokhl estaba atrapada en una clásica bolsa de fuego y nuestra artillería no se detuvo hasta que los 30 pistoleros ucranianas fueron aniquilados. Gracias al ataque nocturno de los khokhlos, nuestras tropas pudieron recuperar su antiguo bastión, perdido en octubre.


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 8:18 PM)

Poquito a poco... Y luego...

*Goldman Sachs comenzará a recortar miles de empleos a mediados de semana*

* Goldman Sachs Group (GS.N) comenzará a recortar miles de puestos de trabajo en toda la empresa*
_* a partir del miércoles, según fuentes familiarizadas con la medida, mientras se prepara para un entorn
económico difícil.

Se despedirá a algo más de 3.000 empleados... pero el número final aún no se ha determinado. *_
*Esta cifra de despidos sería la mayor desde la crisis financiera de 2008, según una de las fuentes.*


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 8:18 PM)

Guaguei dijo:


> que malo es putin



Los vehículos inflables se lleva haciendo ni se sabe ya ... Al menos desde la WWII en la batalla del Alamein pero seguramente antes, creo que lo hizo hasta los iraquies en Kuwait.


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 8:20 PM)

*En Soledar fue eliminado el jefe de Estado Mayor de las fuerzas especiales, 
coronel de las Tropas de Frontera ucranianas, Yuriy Yurchik.*


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 8:22 PM)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> LA RUIN RUINA


----------



## Guaguei (Lunes a la(s) 8:24 PM)




----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 8:27 PM)




----------



## Icibatreuh (Lunes a la(s) 8:28 PM)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> LA RUIN RUINA



Esa cifra por debajo de 40 dólares no la he encontrado en ningún sitio.


----------



## Nicors (Lunes a la(s) 8:32 PM)

Pensé que las Vdv ya no existían. Pero si tu lo dices basándote en fuentes rusas
....... no me lo creo. Sin acritud.
Un saludo.


----------



## Seronoser (Lunes a la(s) 8:33 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Lo mismo se dijo de Severodonetsk, Lysichanks y mira ahí esta la cosa parada desde hace cuatro meses en una línea que parecía que aguantaría para siempre... Con el tiempo que llevan cercando Bakhmut se han construido posiciones defensivas detras seguro, yo creo que la siguiente línea más o menos sería esto ...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322471
> ...



No te creas. Es imposible construir en 8 meses los sistemas defensivos que tienen Bakhmut, Soledar o Seversk, tras 9 años.
De hecho, si te fijas en el mapa militar ruso, de Bakhmut a Kramatorsk, no hay ni un solo sistema defensivo importante, tan solo a los lados.
Pinto el "pasillo verde" desde Soledar-Bakhmut, a Kramatorsk. 
Esta info es satelital.




Eso no quiere decir que no se puedan montar defensas...pero ni de lejos van a ser como las que se ha encontrado y se encuentran ahora los rusos.
Luego ya llegarán Kramatorsk y Sloviansk, pero eso será otra historia


----------



## Praktica (Lunes a la(s) 8:35 PM)

*Fallece Pavel Kamnev, creador del misil Kalibr*
Hoy, 20:17
https://topwar.ru/208351-ushel-iz-zhizni-sozdatel-raket-kalibr-pavel-kamnev.html
tr dee

*Pavel Kamnev, director científico del Consorcio de Defensa Antiaérea Almaz-Antey, Héroe del Trabajo de la Federación Rusa, doctor en ciencias técnicas, ha fallecido a la edad de 85 años.* La noticia fue comunicada por el servicio de prensa de la empresa.




*Bajo la dirección de Pavel Kamnev se crearon los misiles de crucero Kalibr, que hoy arman buques y submarinos. *Kamnev es autor de *veinte inventos científicos y cientos de informes científicos y técnicos, *miembro correspondiente de la Academia Rusa de Ciencias de Cohetes y Artillería.

Pavel Kamnev *nació* el 14 de noviembre de *1937* en Makhachkala. Tras terminar la escuela con medalla de oro, ingresó en el MAI y, tras *graduarse con honores en el Instituto de Aviación de Moscú, empezó a trabajar en la Fábrica de Construcción de Maquinaria M.I. Kalinin de Sverdlovsk.* Allí hizo carrera desde simple ingeniero hasta *primer jefe de diseño de la empresa.

En 1991, Pavel Kamnev se convirtió Director General de la Oficina de Diseño Experimental de Novator OKB, y entre 1996 y 2017, Pavel Ivanovich pasó a Director. Más tarde fue nombrado Director Científico del Consorcio de Defensa Aeroespacial Almaz-Antey. En este puesto permaneció hasta el final de sus días.*

Por sus muchos años de productivo trabajo, Pavel fue condecorado con altas condecoraciones estatales: se convirtió en *Héroe del Trabajo de la Federación Rusa, recibió la Insignia de Honor y la Orden al Mérito de la Patria, 4ª clase. Pavel Kamnev ha recibido repetidamente premios estatales de la Federación Rusa.*

‘Revista Militar’ expresa su más sentido *pésame* a la familia, amigos, alumnos y compañeros de Pavel Ivanovich Kamnev.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*comentario foristas fuente*

LukaNord Hoy, 20:23
+26
*¡La Generación del Acero se va y nosotros seguimos disfrutando de sus desarrollos y del derecho a la vida y al campo! Intentaremos devolver todo a su sitio, aunque no sea como era, pero restableceremos la memoria y el respeto a todos ustedes *y, lo que es más importante, restableceremos la gran Rusia, nos cueste lo que nos cueste. Descanse en paz y eterno recuerdo . Espero que no fracasemos.

Alexander 3 Hoy, 20:34
+7
*Si fracasamos, Rusia no existirá, habrá una jauría de perros de la OTAN alrededor de Rusia.*

isv000 Hoy, 20:44
+4
Cita: LukaNord
Perdónanos, te hemos traicionado. Traicionado y vendido, nosotros. Simplemente jodidos.

tihonmarine Hoy, 20:52
+2
Cita: LukaNord
*La generación del acero se va y sus desarrollos y derecho a la vida y al país ¡todavía los disfrutamos! Somos pocos, infernalmente pocos, y lo más importante, estamos separados, pero de todos los burdeles, de todas las pesadillas.*

Vovanych007 Hoy, 20:29
+8
*Un recuerdo glorioso. Tu causa seguirá viva. (Y vuela). Dios lo tenga en su gloria.*

Falx Hoy, 20:32
+6
‘*Revista Militar’ expresa su más sentido pésame a la familia, amigos, alumnos y compañeros de Pavel Ivanovich Kamnev. No puedo sino unirme. ¡Eterno recuerdo por su inestimable contribución a la capacidad de defensa de nuestra Patria!*

isv000 Hoy, 20:41
+8
¡Gracias, Maestro! ¡Por las miles de vidas de nuestros soldados y oficiales salvadas!

Authoritet Hoy, 20:45
+5
*Gracias por el legado que hace que el país tenga futuro.*

vvn_vl Hoy, 20:47
+3
*Memoria eterna. Los mejores se van. Es una pena que sean promovidos para sustituirlos por los Rogozins.*

fa2998 Hoy, 20:54
+4
*Atrás queda la gran escuela soviética de diseño. ¡Luto! Ahora y mañana seguiremos disfrutando de los frutos de su trabajo. ¿Y ahora qué? EGE, universidades comerciales, ‘gestores’ eficaces, la formación profesional destruida. Triste.*


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 8:42 PM)

*Opositores bielorrusos buscan refugio en Ucrania.*

A medida que crece la represión contra la sociedad civil en Bielorrusia sus activistas encuentran refugio en Ucrania, donde apoyan los esfuerzos del país para capear la agresión rusa y ayudar a forjar lazos más profundos entre los dos países.

"Se necesita coraje para hablar bielorruso en la Bielorrusia de hoy", dice a Efe Alina Rudina, jefa del Centro de Información de Bielorrusia, periodista experimentada y editora de redes sociales, que se vio obligada a abandonar su país después de la represión de las protestas masivas en 2020 y desde entonces ha vivido en Ucrania.

En 2020, cientos de miles de bielorrusos salieron a las calles para protestar contra el fraude electoral perpetrado por el régimen de Alexandr Lukashenko. El régimen respondió con arrestos masivos, torturas y palizas y cinco de los colegas de Rudina fueron detenidos.
El Mundo.


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 8:45 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> No te creas. Es imposible construir en 8 meses los sistemas defensivos que tienen Bakhmut, Soledar o Seversk, tras 9 años.
> De hecho, si te fijas en el mapa militar ruso, de Bakhmut a Kramatorsk, no hay ni un solo sistema defensivo importante, tan solo a los lados.
> Pinto el "pasillo verde" desde Soledar-Bakhmut, a Kramatorsk.
> Esta info es satelital.
> ...



Ese mapa esta muy chulo. De donde lo has sacado??? 
Ese pasillo te aseguro que ahora mismo ya ha sido fortificado y las posiciones no tardarán en ser ocupadas. Será cuestión de tiempo ver si esas fortificaciones son o no suficientes pero en mi opinión es que no va a ser un paseo llegar hasta allí.


----------



## Seronoser (Lunes a la(s) 8:49 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Ese mapa esta muy chulo. De donde lo has sacado???
> Ese pasillo te aseguro que ahora mismo ya ha sido fortificado y las posiciones no tardarán en ser ocupadas. Será cuestión de tiempo ver si esas fortificaciones son o no suficientes pero en mi opinión es que no va a ser un paseo llegar hasta allí.



Y yo te aseguro que no.
El mapa es el ruso. Hay que pagar por el 100 rublos al día


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 8:53 PM)

*Los británicos admiran a los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos.*

El principal periódico británico Financial Times ha dedicado mucho material a las personas que ganarán la lucha por la electricidad de Putin: los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos:

- Los ucranianos lograron aferrarse al sistema energético a pesar de las incesantes olas de terror con misiles y la destrucción del 40%. "Los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos son como los superhéroes de Marvel".

- La defensa aérea muestra resultados fantásticos, adaptándose a la lucha contra los drones iraníes, incluso las ametralladoras se utilizan con eficacia.

- Maxim Timchenko (jefe de DTEK Rinat Akhmetova) dijo que se ha construido un enfoque para la interacción de los ingenieros de potencia y la defensa aérea, lo que hace que el sistema sea más seguro.

- Según el jefe de la empresa estatal clave Ukrenergo, Vladimir Kudrytsky, los ingenieros eléctricos rusos están directamente involucrados en el terrorismo con misiles.

https://www.ft.com/content/0fe4b288-...7-3e9c57b02d1d


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 8:55 PM)

Russia’s Flagship Oil Is Trading at Half Global Prices With Tiny Pool of Buyers


Russia’s flagship oil is selling at less than half international prices — and way below a Group of Seven imposed cap — following sanctions targeting the Kremlin’s revenue from petroleum sales.




www.bloomberg.com





*Russia’s Flagship Oil Is Trading at Half Global Prices With Tiny Pool of Buyers*

Urals crude oil traded at about $38 a barrel on Friday



coscorron dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322779


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 8:56 PM)

Es el precio puta al que ponen en puerto. La diferencia con el futuro sera la mordida de alguien









Russia’s Flagship Oil Is Trading at Half Global Prices With Tiny Pool of Buyers


Russia’s flagship oil is selling at less than half international prices — and way below a Group of Seven imposed cap — following sanctions targeting the Kremlin’s revenue from petroleum sales.




www.bloomberg.com





*Russia’s Flagship Oil Is Trading at Half Global Prices With Tiny Pool of Buyers*

Urals crude oil traded at about $38 a barrel on Friday
Luego



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Esa cifra por debajo de 40 dólares no la he encontrado en ningún sitio.


----------



## Guaguei (Lunes a la(s) 8:57 PM)

rejon dijo:


> *Opositores bielorrusos buscan refugio en Ucrania.*
> 
> A medida que crece la represión contra la sociedad civil en Bielorrusia sus activistas encuentran refugio en Ucrania, donde apoyan los esfuerzos del país para capear la agresión rusa y ayudar a forjar lazos más profundos entre los dos países.
> 
> ...



buena gente los opositores bielorusos






De Irán a Bielorrusia: ¿revoluciones de colores otra vez?


El 16 de septiembre, menos de 24 horas después de que Irán se uniera a la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái (OCS), protestas coordinadas recorrieron el país




www.lahaine.org





En agosto de 2020, tras la victoria electoral presidencial de Lukashenko sobre Sviatlana Tsikhanouskaya, se lanzaría una revolución de color orquestada por la CIA contra Bielorrusia, un objetivo desde hace mucho tiempo para Occidente debido a que es el único aliado europeo de Moscú, sus numerosas industrias estatales. Y lo que fue quizás el factor más pertinente en ese momento: la negativa de Lukashenko a implementar las medidas de bloqueo destinadas a implementar la iniciativa Gran Reinicio del Foro Económico Mundial .

la charo que les querian meter, habia que intentarlo


----------



## Yomateix (Lunes a la(s) 8:58 PM)

Y otra vez con lo de ser el centro de Europa y tener lo más moderno.....para Zelensky Europa no ha hecho lo suficiente y no basta con que le reconstruyan y paguen todo, además ha de ser el país más moderno de Europa, pagado a costa de todos los Europeos....no tiene jeta.

"Durante la reconstrucción, Ucrania se centrará en la implementación de proyectos verdes y *está lista para convertirse en uno de los centros de la energía moderna en Europa*", ha apuntado Zelenski a través de su cuenta de Telegram. "Ucrania tiene un gran potencial para la energía solar, la eólica, el hidrógeno y el biometano", ha coincidido el vicepresidente.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 8:59 PM)

*Alemania considera superado el riesgo de escasez de gas en este invierno.*

La Agencia Nacional de Redes (Bundesnetzagentur) alemana considera que se ha superado el peligro de que se presente una escasez de gas en este invierno aunque advierte que no se debe cesar en los esfuerzos de ahorro.

"Pese a que siempre queda un margen de riesgo no cuento con que algo pueda salir mal en este invierno", dijo el director de la Bundesnetzagentur, Klaus Müller, en unas declaraciones al dominical "Bild am Sonntag".

Müller considera que al final del invierno los depósitos estarán todavía llenos en un 50%.

"Ahora hay que concentrarse en el próximo invierno", dijo.

La Agencia Nacional de Redes se ha mostrado optimista desde navidades. Actualmente, los depósitos están llenos en un 90%, un nivel notable que rara vez se había alcanzado en enero.

El Gobierno alemán se había propuesto como meta que en febrero los depósitos estuvieran llenos en un 40%.

"Nunca hay que descartar algo por completo pero la posibilidad de que no alcancemos esa meta ha dejado de ser realista", dijo Müller, según recoge la agencia Efe.

Müller dijo, sin embargo, que cesar en el ahorro de gas no solo sería muy caro sino también insolidario.

"Un aumento del consumo de gas llevaría a un aumento de los precios para las industrias intensivas en energía que, tras la explosión de los costos en verano, ahora pueden recuperar terreno", explicó.

Según el director de la Agencia Nacional de Redes, todo apunta a que se ha llegado a un nivel de precios que podrá mantenerse en los próximos dos años aunque hay tres factores de riesgo, que son la posibilidad de que el próximo invierno sea extremo, un aumento del consumo de gas en China y posibles amenazas a la infraestructura de gas.

Alemania se vio forzada a diseñar una estrategia para reemplazar el gas ruso, que representaba un 60% del consumo, tras el estallido de la guerra de Ucrania.

Esa estrategia incluyó un llamamiento al ahorro, la creación de una infraestructura para gas licuado y el reemplazo de la energía generada por centrales a gas por otras fuentes de energía.

Esto último llevó a que se prolongara tres meses la vida de dos centrales nucleares.

La estrategia se ha visto favorecida por temperaturas benignas en invierno que han ayudado al ahorro.

La cara negativa es que se ha aumentado el uso del carbón, con lo que Alemania no ha podido reducir sus emisiones.

https://www.expansion.com/economia/p...91f8b45a2.html


----------



## Icibatreuh (Lunes a la(s) 9:00 PM)

Sobre Soledar y Bakhmut.

Antony Beevor en su libro Berli. La caída, 1945 cuenta que a principios de enero de 1945 Guderian le contó a Hitler el balance de fuerzas con los rusos.

Dijo que los rusos tenían una superioridad de 11 a uno en infantería, 7 a 1 en tanques, 20 a 1 en artillería y aviación..

Hitler se cabreó como un mono y le dijo que era la mayor impostura desde Gengis Kan. Pero luego se demostró que era bastante acertado

Qué superioridad tiene ahora Rusia sobre Ucrania en esas dos ciudades? Mi opinión es que en casos anteriores la supremacía de la artillería rusa era tan brutal que era imposible resistir. Si ahora no la tienen y tampoco la diferencia en tropas y tanques será muy superior, lo van a tener muy muy crudo para conquistarlas. Y con unas bajas tremendas


----------



## Malevich (Lunes a la(s) 9:01 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


> El ex primer ministro italiano Prodi dice que la crisis actual en Ucrania es peor que la crisis de los misiles cubanos de 1962



Desde luego con los actuales dirigentes que padecemos en Estados Unidos y Europa en aquel momento la especie humana no habría conocido el año 1963.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 9:03 PM)

AL CARAJO....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 9:05 PM)

El petróleo insignia de Rusia se vende a menos de la mitad de los precios internacionales, y muy por debajo del límite impuesto por el Grupo de los Siete, luego de las sanciones dirigidas a los ingresos del Kremlin por las ventas de petróleo.
El grado de los Urales de la nación, un flujo de exportación mucho más grande que cualquier otro crudo que Rusia venda, fue de $ 37,80 por barril en el puerto de Primorsk en el Mar Báltico el viernes, según datos proporcionados por Argus Media. El índice de referencia mundial Brent cerró en 78,57 dólares el mismo día.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 9:05 PM)

PRECIO PUTA X DERRIBO X LIQUIDACION DE STOCK X BLACK FRIDEY
=
RUIN RUINA


----------



## Martok (Lunes a la(s) 9:05 PM)

ZARGON dijo:


> El ejército ruso ha comenzado a utilizar vehículos militares falsos para confundir los radares y los SİHA en Ucrania.



Demasiado verde veo


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 9:07 PM)




----------



## Guaguei (Lunes a la(s) 9:08 PM)




----------



## Martok (Lunes a la(s) 9:08 PM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Así sí joder, las predicciones por lo menos de 10 en 10 años, así si fallas no le importa a nadie. Por ejemplo, vaya cagada lo de JL y su visión remota en el mundial. Sin embargo, dice que ha visto con visión remota que en 10 años aterrizan los UMMITAS encima de pirámide de Giza y si no ocurre nadie se acuerda. Y quien se acuerda ya no le importa.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



si si, pero entre col y col lechuga.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 9:08 PM)

*El precio del petroleo está bajando en todo el mundo y no deja de ser un síntoma de desaceleración económica global.*

El Brent lleva 2 meses rondando los 80 dólares. Mismamente, hoy está más caro que ayer.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 9:08 PM)

Ojo, ya paso que el precio se puso a -37 $ por la caida en la demanda, por el coste de almacenar o contango que se llama en el argot. Van a terminar provocando una catastrofe ambiental si echan los excedentes al mar



rejon dijo:


> AL CARAJO....


----------



## ATARAXIO (Lunes a la(s) 9:09 PM)

¿ qué vale más la vida de Bolsonaro o Lula o la de un joven ruso o ucraniano a los que han enviado como carne de cañón ? 



Lo bueno de toda la bazofia y manipulación que largan las televisiones de España convirtiendo una protesta más que justificada en un golpe de estado, es que ahora están atrapados. 

Cuando quemen las calles la ultraextremaizquierda en España al perder el gobierno en las próximas elecciones, se les podrá acusar de golpistas y detenerlos igualmente.


----------



## Snowball (Lunes a la(s) 9:10 PM)

*We Are Facing The Entire NATO In Ukraine': Kremlin Says, As UK Mulls Battle Tanks*


The events in Ukraine aren’t a clash between Moscow and Kiev. *It’s a military confrontation of NATO, first of all the US and Britain, with Russia*. Fearing a direct engagement, NATO instructors push Ukrainian men to certain death," he said in a fresh interview with state-owned newspaper aif.ru.


We are not at war with Ukraine because we can’t have hatred for ordinary Ukrainians by default," he stressed. He then presented Russian and Ukrainian heritage and closely bound up together, according to state media: 

"Get this: the Ukrainian language is one of the official languages in Crimea. Ukrainian cultural centers, Ukrainian folk song and dance groups continue to exist in many cities. A considerable number of people in the south of the Far East regard Ukrainian culture as their own, given a large proportion of migrants from the times of Stolypin," he said, referring to Pyotr Stolypin, a prime minister of the Russian Empire in the early 1900s, who oversaw a resettlement policy.

"The sooner the people of Ukraine realize that the West is using them to wage a war on Russia, the more lives will be saved,"


----------



## delhierro (Lunes a la(s) 9:11 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Sobre Soledar y Bakhmut.
> 
> Antony Beevor en su libro Berli. La caída, 1945 cuenta que a principios de enero de 1945 Guderian le contó a Hitler el balance de fuerzas con los rusos.
> 
> ...



En Soledad tiene el 80% ya capturado, y eso segun fuentes ucranianas. 

Hay una diferencia fundamental entre los rusos y los de Kiev, los rusos quieren minimizar sus bajas todo lo posible. De hecho han montado a los musicos para poder atacar con gente prescindible. No me refiero a los especialistas, la infantería de choque es en gran parte ex-convictos en busca de comutaciones de penas y reinserción. Eso hace que vayan despacio, pero Putin ha apostado por una guerra larga y sin sobresaltos.


----------



## manodura79 (Lunes a la(s) 9:13 PM)

piru dijo:


> Video de la picadora de Bahmut:
> 
> Dos ukras metidos en un agujero bajo fuego ruso, no ven al enemigo y disparan a voleo, pero los músicos sí que los tienen localizados y van a por ellos, les tiran granadas que impactan cada vez más cerca hasta que la última entra en el agujero en el que están. El video lo han subido los músicos que lo han recuperado del móvil de uno de los ukras.
> 
> ...



Te Zanqueo porque así es como se debería postear un video. Una breve descripción y al ver el enlace das lo que prometes. No como el iluminado de ayer que titulaba "batería de misiles derriba un helicóptero ruso". Y lo único que se veía era la estela del cohete...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 9:13 PM)

Canal TG "RSOTM"

Nuestras fuentes cercanas a Bakhmut informan: miembros de la SBU fueron transferidos al grupo cerca de Bakhmut, con la tarea de detener el alarmismo y la deserción en las filas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, asociadas con grandes pérdidas cerca de Bakhmut.


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 9:15 PM)

En el Melitopol ocupado, se destruyó un gran arsenal de armas pertenecientes a los ocupantes rusos y una base militar en el territorio de 2 empresas industriales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 9:15 PM)

Rusia está sufriendo un gran desgaste, 1:3 segun perdidas visualmente confirmadas, pero ciertamente que el frente del este se esta resintiendo, ya sea por la enorme cantidad de carne de cañon que sacrifican o porque han aprovechado alguna rotacion o X,Y,Z. Por lo que de facto a ucrania le vendria bien un boost en sus capacidades para que el desgaste del orco se cobrara aun mejor en cada metro que avanza.

Vienen meses asi, con reclutamientos y reclutamientos en rusia, asi que hay que mejorar. Los Bradley supondran una mejora sustancial pero 50 solo.... hace falta ATACMS y leopards

En fin, es una geurra de desgaste, larga, tampoco hay que pagar un coste demasiado alto ahora por eventos sin mayor importancia estrategica, como recuperar soledar a toda costa. Soledar es un villorio. Lo importante es el medio-largo plazo y prepararse para ello. Seguir metiendo ratios de 1:3 o incluso mayores. Defensa elastica y retiradas, no hay problema, ucrania tiene +1000 km de lado a lado



Icibatreuh dijo:


> Sobre Soledar y Bakhmut.
> 
> Antony Beevor en su libro Berli. La caída, 1945 cuenta que a principios de enero de 1945 Guderian le contó a Hitler el balance de fuerzas con los rusos.
> 
> ...


----------



## NPI (Lunes a la(s) 9:15 PM)

Martok dijo:


> si si, pero entre col y col lechuga.



Madrid, Melbourne, Oxford(2024 prueba piloto), París, etc...


----------



## dabuti (Lunes a la(s) 9:16 PM)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
9 ENE, 19:42
*Las tropas ucranianas pueden retirarse de Artyomovsk en las próximas dos semanas.*
A medida que las fuerzas de Rusia se mueven en dirección a Donetsk, "lento pero seguro, los contornos y las líneas de división del grupo Soledar-Bakhmut del ejército ucraniano están tomando forma", señaló Vladimir Novikov.

LUGANSK, 9 de enero. /TASS/. Ucrania puede retirar sus tropas de la ciudad de Artyomovsk, que se conoce como Bakhmut en Ucrania, en un par de semanas, dijo el lunes Vladimir Novikov, cuyo nombre en código es Aalabay y comandante de la unidad de fuerzas especiales de voluntarios rusos de Troya.
“Si la compañía militar privada Wagner mantiene su actual ritmo de ofensiva en las próximas dos semanas, el comando ucraniano tendrá que considerar retirar las tropas de Artyomovsk para evitar su atrapamiento y, en consecuencia, la destrucción total”, escribió en su Telegram. canal.
A medida que las fuerzas de Rusia se mueven en dirección a Donetsk, "lento pero seguro, los contornos y las líneas de división del grupo Soledar-Bakhmut del ejército ucraniano están tomando forma", señaló. "La 17.ª brigada de tanques [del ejército ucraniano], que se desplegó hace un par de semanas, no logró cerrar la brecha entre Soledar y Artyomovsk. Al mismo tiempo, el comando del ejército ucraniano retiró la 128.ª brigada de asalto de montaña de esta dirección para evitar la pérdida final". de eficiencia de esta unidad, que es considerada como una fuerza de infantería de élite".
Apty Alaudinov, comandante de la fuerza especial de Akhmat y subcomandante del segundo cuerpo de ejército de la Milicia Popular de la República Popular de Lugansk (LPR), dijo anteriormente que Soledar y Artyomovsk podrían ser liberados en los próximos días ya que los soldados de Wagner habían logrado avances en aquellas partes del frente, "que son esenciales para la logística de las tropas ucranianas".

La unidad de fuerza especial de voluntarios de Troy es una unidad de voluntarios rusos que participan en la operación militar especial en Donbass


----------



## Icibatreuh (Lunes a la(s) 9:16 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> En Soledad tiene el 80% ya capturado, y eso segun fuentes ucranianas.
> 
> Hay una diferencia fundamental entre los rusos y los de Kiev, los rusos quieren minimizar sus bajas todo lo posible. De hecho han montado a los musicos para poder atacar con gente prescindible. No me refiero a los especialistas, la infantería de choque es en gran parte ex-convictos en busca de comutaciones de penas y reinserción. Eso hace que vayan despacio, pero Putin ha apostado por una guerra larga y sin sobresaltos.



"En Soledad tiene el 80% ya capturado, y eso segun fuentes ucranianas"

La fuente o fuentes?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 9:20 PM)

mas que soledar lo importante es controlar los flancos, soledar es una ratonera, ese tipo de guerra que a ucrania no le compensa realizar al ataque, sí en defensa


----------



## Alvin Red (Lunes a la(s) 9:26 PM)

Adriano II dijo:


> Frente económico ( el más importante de todos):
> 
> Alguien está preparando su jugada ...



*Conclusión:*
Alguien se esta desprendiendo de dólares a marchas forzadas y todo apunta a China.


----------



## Nicors (Lunes a la(s) 9:30 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Joder, pues si estan mandando a las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de Rusia (VDV) es que tienen mucha prisa por conquistar de una vez Bakhmut y Soledar. Pero se exponen a fuertes pérdidas como paso en Hostomel.
> 
> El motivo de las prisas? Los ucras dirán que se les van terminando los misiles, las municiones y hasta los tanques. Y en febrero empieza el embargo de los derivados petrolíferos. Los pro rusos diran que la cosa está a punto de caramelo y si caen esas dos ciudades cambiaría a favor de Rusia el actual impass en la guerra. Y con el chute de moral que implicaría
> 
> ...



Vale que porque me pongas fuentes rusas ya me lo tengo que creer. Me parece que no me conoces, soy otanero antiruso y anticomunista y no me creo nada de lo que venga de Rusia.


----------



## llabiegu (Lunes a la(s) 9:32 PM)

piru dijo:


> Video de la picadora de Bahmut:
> 
> Dos ukras metidos en un agujero bajo fuego ruso, no ven al enemigo y disparan a voleo, pero los músicos sí que los tienen localizados y van a por ellos, les tiran granadas que impactan cada vez más cerca hasta que la última entra en el agujero en el que están. El video lo han subido los músicos que lo han recuperado del móvil de uno de los ukras.
> 
> ...



Instagram manda


----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 9:32 PM)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (Lunes a la(s) 9:33 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



¡¡¡16 años!!! reclutan críos, la quinta del biberón ucra.


----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 9:34 PM)




----------



## Alvin Red (Lunes a la(s) 9:34 PM)

vermer dijo:


> Este canal es de lo poco presentable que ver, pero en esta noticia o están despistados o quieren despistar.
> 
> 1- .los bancos centrales están acumulando oro como si no hubiese un mañana. Creo que China, Rusia e India a la cabeza, pero todos. Bueno, el idiota de ZP y nuestro Antonio vendiendo. La psoees así de retrasada.
> 2- Todos bancos centrales mienten sobre el total almacenado
> ...











Gold will be instrumental in China's plan to create an international oil/renminbi market - BNP Paribas


Kitco News' general-interest stories takes a look at what is making headlines in the marketplace and how that is impacting precious metals prices



www.kitco.com





China usara el oro para asegurar su moneda.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Lunes a la(s) 9:36 PM)

Nicors dijo:


> Vale que porque me pongas fuentes rusas ya me lo tengo que creer. Me parece que no me conoces, soy otanero antiruso y anticomunista y no me creo nada de lo que venga de Rusia.



Creo que te has confundido de interlocutor.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 9:39 PM)

...y estan adaptando misileria OTAN a chismes sovieticos, por no hablar de crear artefactos steampunk basados en t_141 para golpear engels

unos maquinas


rejon dijo:


> *Los británicos admiran a los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos.*
> 
> El principal periódico británico Financial Times ha dedicado mucho material a las personas que ganarán la lucha por la electricidad de Putin: los ingenieros eléctricos ucranianos:
> 
> ...


----------



## mazuste (Lunes a la(s) 9:39 PM)

Estamos a un mes largo del comienzo de esta OME y ya podemos indicar algunas conclusiones:


Parece que no se han cumplido todas esas expectativas que creíamos serían proporcionadas.
No es que los rusos rusos hayan fallado por ser demasiado torpe, sino que en pura realidad.
no teníamos el cuadro completo del conflicto. Aprendimos, mucho después de Mariupol en abril,
que el resto de la guerra se convertiría en una guerra de trincheras a 'cara perro' de la Primera
Guerra Mundial.

También, que el dominio aéreo del 90% no es, ni de lejos, el 100%. Y que los Buks y los S-300 
seguían siendo competentes limitando la seguridad aérea rusa.

Así mismo, que Starlink daba juego importante, que daba a EEUU información de inteligencia
al momento alterando gravemente cualquier maniobra u ofensiva a gran escala de Rusia.

La principal baza de Rusia: perseverancia, coraje y abrumadores ataques de artillería y drones.

No parece que vaya a haber novedades que puedan cambiar el equilibrio de fuerzas. 
La guerra va de desgastar el suministro de armamento de Rusia contra los de la OTAN y EEUU.

Desde luego la guerra más cruenta y mortífera de la historia moderna se está librando más allá
de nuestra percepción, de las cámaras y de reportajes de combate significativo.

Esta es la guerra que decidirá el futuro del siglo, la seguridad de Rusia, y la guerra existencial
para esclavizar a toda la humanidad o que la liberará del imperio hegemónico.


----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 9:40 PM)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 9:41 PM)

SOMOS OTAN
HAY QUE DECIRLO MÁS


----------



## millie34u (Lunes a la(s) 9:42 PM)




----------



## Nicors (Lunes a la(s) 9:45 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Creo que te has confundido de interlocutor.



No para nada, tu el que siempre estás poniendo fuentes rusas.


----------



## Praktica (Lunes a la(s) 9:48 PM)

*El Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas mostró imágenes del aeródromo de Chornobaivka, donde supuestamente se destruyó "mucho" material militar ruso*
ayer 08-06-2023, 10:40
https://topwar.ru/208269-genshtab-v...no-mnozhestvo-rossijskoj-voennoj-tehniki.html
t dee

*El Estado Mayor ucraniano ha vuelto a meterse en un charco al intentar mostrar el material militar ruso supuestamente destruido en un aeródromo de Chornobaevka, cerca de Kherson*, donde *hubo* un aeródromo ruso. *Las tropas rusas se retiraron de allí en noviembre de 2022, cuando se replegaron a la orilla izquierda del Dniéper.*

El Estado Mayor ucraniano publicó en redes sociales Rusia un *vídeo* del equipo militar ruso *hipotéticamente* destruido en el aeródromo de Chornobaivka, en el que se alababa que se hubieran llevado a cabo "ataques de precisión" en el lugar en 26 ocasiones, *lo que supuestamente provocó que las tropas rusas perdieran "mucho equipo".

Sin embargo, de todo el equipo militar destruido, el vídeo se recrea en distintas tomas de varios viejos An-2 con la inscripción "Aeroflot", pistas vacías, algunos despojos, restos de vehículosy de de un par de camiones y del edificio de dañado de la terminal del aeropuero*.

→ *Por otra parte, se mostró un helicóptero de ataque Mi-24 supuestamente ruso (demasiadas 'Z's), pero por alguna razón con una inscripción en la cola en ucraniano "no sin peligro". Una vez más, los propagandistas ucranianos han metido la pata, tratando de crear otra historia falsa sobre las supuestas acciones "heroicas" de las AFU.*




Cabe señalar que *a Kiev le gusta mucho escribir sobre sus supuestas "victorias", pero no sobre las derrotas.* El *aeródromo de Chornobaivka* fue utilizado por el Estado Mayor de las FAU como un objeto que *había que apoderarse a toda costa. Por lo tanto, cada ataque contra el aeródromo fue marcado con declaraciones en voz alta, la prensa ucraniana escribió sobre ello, contando cuidadosamente el número de ataques. Según las publicaciones, en el aeródromo se destruyeron "cientos" de piezas de material ruso,* pero no se atinó suerte con las pruebas. Queríamos algo mejor, pero resultó ser lo mismo de siempre.

XXXXXXXXXXXX

cursillistas nerviosisimas de fotosop del inem ukro en practicas resilentes a punta de pistola en el ministerio de prop de kiev.
mal debe ir la cosita

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

*coment foristas fuente*

voz_razma Hoy, 10:43 a.m.
+16
Pues tenían prisa, no les dio tiempo a terminar la *falsificación*. Las vacaciones vuelven a ser corporativas. Están enganchados a la Q95, cansados de la propaganda. Lo principal es darles una excusa para que los trolls fustiguen el "todo está perdido" y el "hasta luego". Sólo que no funciona. Nadie escupe sobre él. Aun así, aplastaremos al Estado fallido.

VASH Hoy, 11:01 am.
+10
*Estas falsificaciones son un camión y un carrito. Muestran imágenes de una película sobre la guerra de Yugoslavia c*on dos militantes bebiendo cerveza frente a un pueblo en llamas, o derriban un avión ruso con bombarderos imperiales cerca (imágenes de una película de La guerra de las galaxias).

Terenin Hoy, 11:04
+13
Hablando del cielo.
*Los medios de comunicación ucranianos entrevistaron a un piloto de combate, con la intención de hacer un reportaje sobre los "días heroicos" de la fuerza aérea Nezalezhnaya. Sin embargo, el militar decepcionó a los periodistas locales. Lo más difícil fue darse cuenta de que eres como un sobre de café instantáneo, desechable, comentó el piloto.*

Shurik70 Hoy, 12:55
+1
Quita la matriz del terreno y podrás ponerlo en "Stalker" sin ninguna nota. El séquito es el adecuado. *Por cierto, no hay nieve. ¿Es ese el tiempo que hace ahora o son imágenes antiguas?*

VASH Hoy, 13:07
+2
*Prácticamente no hay nieve, pero hace un frío de -12. Vehículo blindado de transporte de tropas M113 del Ejército de EE.UU. congelado en el chernozem ucraniano*
*https://ok.ru/video/4286618733184*
*Es interesante lo que harán. ¿La abandonarán o cincelarán el terreno como hicieron los alemanes cerca de Moscú? Es una pena que no lo sepamos y que no lo veamos.*

Horst78 Hoy, 10:47
+1
Eh, *¿de hace cuántas semanas es esta noticia?*

rocket757 Hoy, 10:51
+3
*La repetición es la madre del aprendizaje. *Ni siquiera es la niebla de la guerra, sino la turbidez que se ha formado a su alrededor.

rocket757 Hoy, 12:28 am.
+2
*Si no hay noticias de verdad, se las dan de mentira, muestran lo de siempre desde otro ángulo, con la toma adecuada.*
Así era antes, así será después. Nada nuevo, en general.

rotmistr60 Hoy, 10:49
+7
*Lo intentan si no por calidad sí por cantidad, por eso cometen errores tan garrafales. Pero los ciudadanos occidentales medios se lo tragarán, porque no saben ruso, y mucho menos ucraniano, y no tienen ganas de entrar en detalles. Si dicen "ganó", quieren decir "ganó".*

Kind Today, 10:50 am.
+2
¿Por qué no hay ningún Zelensky actuando al fondo de esos aviones formidables?

Leshak Hoy, 10:51
+6
*Este cuento es para uso doméstico + occidental. Les gustaría ver un overmatch y la dislocación cerebral les impide entrar en detalles.*

tralflot1832 Hoy, 10:53
+1
*Este Mi-24 ucraniano ya se ha mostrado 100/500 veces desde distintos ángulos.*

evgen1221 Hoy, 11:00
+5
En su defecto, *deben volver a ‘movilizar’ a la gente o se les retirará el subsidio.*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Lunes a la(s) 9:49 PM)

Dr Polux dijo:


>


----------



## Alvin Red (Lunes a la(s) 9:51 PM)

Analizando un poco el gráfico del oro.

En el año 2022 hubo un salto al inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania para luego descender, volver a subir un poco y más o menos estabilizarse, lo que sorprende es que en poco días, lo que llevamos del 2023, haya dado un salto tan importante.
Es un tema a seguir, ¿seguirá subiendo o se volverá a estabilizar? dentro de un mes sabremos la tendencia.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 9:55 PM)

Según el canal TG "Joker DNR", como resultado de una serie de ataques con cohetes contra tres departamentos de policía en Kherson, más de 100 miembros de grupos paramilitares ucranianos fueron liquidados.
#Kherson

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 10:00 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡¡16 años!!! reclutan críos, la quinta del biberón ucra.



A la picadora de carne !!!


----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 10:01 PM)

El periodista ucraniano Yuriy Butusov confirma que se ha desarrollado una situación crítica para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Soledar. La ruta a lo largo de la cual se abastece al grupo ucraniano está bajo el control de fuego del ejército ruso.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Icibatreuh (Lunes a la(s) 10:02 PM)

Nicors dijo:


> No para nada, tu el que siempre estás poniendo fuentes rusas.



Por supuesto. Para que no digan "ej...que....la prensa occidental miente mucho". Si lo dicen sus propios "camaradas" la gota malaya tiene más efecto.


----------



## llabiegu (Lunes a la(s) 10:02 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> A la picadora de carne !!!


----------



## JAGGER (Lunes a la(s) 10:03 PM)

​


----------



## hartman4 (Lunes a la(s) 10:04 PM)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322857​



y los merkava cuando llegan eh eh?

y los TAM? cuando llegan?


----------



## Impresionante (Lunes a la(s) 10:07 PM)




----------



## emperador_zar (Lunes a la(s) 10:07 PM)

A Soledar le quedan dos telediarios. Aunque que tambien pueden meterse en las minas esas y tirarse alli un mes hasta que se les acabe la comida y el tabaco como en mariupol


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Lunes a la(s) 10:07 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



¡¡¡16 años!!! reclutan críos, la quinta del biberón ucra


----------



## JAGGER (Lunes a la(s) 10:08 PM)

hartman4 dijo:


> y los merkava cuando llegan eh eh?
> 
> y los TAM? cuando llegan?



Cuando tu mami me la chupe.


----------



## hartman4 (Lunes a la(s) 10:08 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡¡16 años!!! reclutan críos, la quinta del biberón ucra



y las putas de narco ucranianas en paris.


----------



## hartman4 (Lunes a la(s) 10:09 PM)

JAGGER dijo:


> Cuando tu mami me la chupe.



uyyy se ha cabreado el circuncidado.
oy vey.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Lunes a la(s) 10:09 PM)

Gente, por si interesa, algo que ya sabemos:

The attack on Western Europe: you cannot win a war if you don't understand that you are fighting one.


----------



## JAGGER (Lunes a la(s) 10:11 PM)

hartman4 dijo:


> uyyy se ha cabreado el circuncidado.
> oy vey.



Jajajaja, no, me encanta que aparezcan tarados a enmierdar éste hilo de propaganda.

Saludos!


----------



## Archimanguina (Lunes a la(s) 10:15 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Cazadores del PMC Wagner destruyen los refuerzos recientemente movilizados de las AFU en Soledar:* noticia destacada
> 
> El 8 de enero, una ofensiva del PMC Wagner tuvo como resultado la toma de control de fuego sobre la carretera T0513 Soledar-Seversk. Anteriormente, Crónica Militar informó sobre el establecimiento del control de fuego sobre un tramo de la carretera T0513 Blagodatnoye - Soledar.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que los rusos tienen cacharros que les dan las coodenadas de los terminales de starlink, que son los usados por los centros de mando. Creo que 300 paginas atrás mas o menos salio la foto de dicho cacharro.


----------



## Roedr (Lunes a la(s) 10:19 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Más bien, ante la realidad de la impotencia y ridículo decidieron dar poder a un mando competente para arreglar el estropicio.


----------



## Alvin Red (Lunes a la(s) 10:20 PM)

JAGGER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322857​



Tal como dice el twit es una imagen de archivo, aquí la podéis ver

Rusia recurre al arsenal de Irán y Corea del Norte para enfrentar su escasez de armas en Ucrania - La Tercera (octubre 2022)
España enviará a Ucrania cuatro lanzaderas de misiles (Octubre 2022)
Turquía llevó adelante pruebas de un sistema de defensa S-400 de origen ruso *(Octubre 2020)*
Empresa estadounidense suministró tecnología de red al fabricante de misiles rusos (Octubre 2022)

¿Es creíble esta captura? ¿Por que no hay fotos de la captura actuales?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Lunes a la(s) 10:21 PM)

Más para los que les gusta leer:

Ucrania 22: La guerra programada - Alianza Editorial

De aquí lo saqué que es un blog con mucha historia encima, especialmente industrial:

Ucrania 22


----------



## Impresionante (Lunes a la(s) 10:24 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Más bien, ante la realidad de la impotencia y ridículo decidieron dar poder a un mando competente para arreglar el estropicio.



Es lo que ha dicho


----------



## JAGGER (Lunes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Tal como dice el twit es una imagen de archivo, aquí la podéis ver
> 
> Rusia recurre al arsenal de Irán y Corea del Norte para enfrentar su escasez de armas en Ucrania - La Tercera (octubre 2022)
> España enviará a Ucrania cuatro lanzaderas de misiles (Octubre 2022)
> ...



Me extraña, está circulando en las redes la noticia. Un sistema completo e intacto.
Para nada imposible luego de todo el material capturado que se ha visto.


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

emperador_zar dijo:


> A Soledar le quedan dos telediarios. Aunque que tambien pueden meterse en las minas esas y tirarse alli un mes hasta que se les acabe la comida y el tabaco como en mariupol



Es lo que haran como buenos nazis fanáticos.


----------



## coscorron (Lunes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me extraña, está circulando en las redes la noticia. Un sistema completo e intacto.
> Para nada imposible luego de todo el material capturado que se ha visto.



Sería raro no sino lo siguiente ... esos sistemas se encuentran muy por detras de las líneas del frente. Capturarlo implica atravesar el frente y luego volverlo a atravesar como si tal cosa y parece díficil.


----------



## Don Pelayo (Lunes a la(s) 10:47 PM)

piru dijo:


> Video de la picadora de Bahmut:
> 
> Dos ukras metidos en un agujero bajo fuego ruso, no ven al enemigo y disparan a voleo, pero los músicos sí que los tienen localizados y van a por ellos, les tiran granadas que impactan cada vez más cerca hasta que la última entra en el agujero en el que están. El video lo han subido los músicos que lo han recuperado del móvil de uno de los ukras.
> 
> ...



Vaya pepinazo...que pena me da por los pobres soldados, en serio.


----------



## dabuti (Lunes a la(s) 10:47 PM)

*Fuerzas rusas derriban dos aviones de combate ucranianos Su-25 y MiG-29, y un helicóptero Mi-8 y acaban con centenares de militares.*





09/01/2023

*Moscú, 09 ene *El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció hoy que en la dirección de Kupyansk, las tropas rusas infligieron daños por sus bombardeos contra áreas de concentración de personal y equipos militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en varias localidades de Járkov y de la República Popular de Lugansk.
Además, tres grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento pertenecientes al régimen de Kiev fueron atacados al norte de la República Popular de Donetsk y en la región de Járkov, y las pérdidas de las fuerzas enemigas en estas direcciones ascendieron a más de 90 militares, mientras cuatro vehículos de combate de infantería, tres camionetas y tres vehículos fueron destruidos.
Asimismo, en la dirección Krasno-Limansky, los ataques aéreos y el fuego de artillería del ejército ruso alcanzaron unidades ucranianas en varias localidades de la Repúblicas Populares de Luhansk y Donetsk y la región de Járkov, lo que causó la liquidación de 140 militares ucranianos y la destrucción de siete vehículos de combate de infantería, tres camionetas y un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal.
De la misma manera, 89 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro y áreas de concentración de personal y equipos militares del ejército ucraniano en 126 distritos fueron bombardeadas por la aviación operacional-táctica y las fuerzas de misiles y artillería del ejército ruso.
También, tres depósitos de municiones y misiles y armas de artillería de las tropas ucranianas fueron destruidos en varias áreas de la República Popular de Donetsk y la región de Járkiv.
A su vez, en el curso del combate de contrabatería, se destruyeron dos estaciones de radar AN / TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense en las áreas de Verkhnekamenskoye y Shevchenko de la República Popular de Donetsk, así como de un sistema de artillería M777 fabricado en EE.UU en la localidad de Ivanovka, República Popular de Luhansk,
Por otro lado, en varias localidades de la República Popular de Donetsk y la región de Zaporozhie, dos instalaciones de artillería autopropulsada Krab de fabricación polaca, dos obuses autopropulsados Akatsia y un obús D-30 fueron destruidos en posiciones de tiro.
En la República Popular de Donetsk, aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribaron un caza Su-25, un MiG-29 y un Mi-8 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania.
Durante el día, los sistemas de defensa aérea rusos derribaron ocho drones ucranianos en varias áreas de la República Popular de Lugansk y de la región Járkiv, además, se interceptaron 10 cohetes de los sistemas de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS y Uragan en la República Popular de Donetsk y en la región de Zaporozhie.h


----------



## JAGGER (Lunes a la(s) 10:49 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Sería raro no sino lo siguiente ... esos sistemas se encuentran muy por detras de las líneas del frente. Capturarlo implica atravesar el frente y luego volverlo a atravesar como si tal cosa y parece díficil.




Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (Lunes a la(s) 10:49 PM)

JAGGER dijo:


> Me extraña, está circulando en las redes la noticia. Un sistema completo e intacto.
> Para nada imposible luego de todo el material capturado que se ha visto.



Pero si sale la misma foto en un artículo del 2020 sobre los S-400 entregados a Turquia, ¿han ido los ucranianos a capturarla a Turquia?









Empresa estadounidense suministró tecnología de red al fabricante de misiles rusos


Ucrania acusó a Rusia de desplegar misiles fabricados por MMZ Avangard contra objetivos terrestres en su "operación especial"




www.larepublica.co




....






(Foto de archivo) Un nuevo sistema de misiles S-400 "Triumph" en Rusia. REUTERS/Vitaly Nevar/File Photo

Puede que lo hayan capturado 4 veces, cortesía de Google Lens.


----------



## JAGGER (Lunes a la(s) 10:51 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pero si sale la misma foto en un artículo del 2020 sobre los S-400 entregados a Turquia, ¿han ido los ucranianos a capturarla a Turquia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bla bla bla...


----------



## Don Pelayo (Lunes a la(s) 10:51 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Ya dijimos aquí que la estrategia de guerra larga a nivel militar sería mala para Rusia al contrario que la económica, cuanto más dure más armamento enviaran y cada vez más mortífero.
> Así que pienso que o se ponen serios o se puede complicar



No lo sería si pudieran establecer un "cerco" de facto sobre Ucrania, esto es, cortar todas las vías de entrada de material y hombres. De hecho, a pesar de lo podrido que está el ejército ruso y lo inútil de su mando, y la inteligencia del mando ucraniano asesorado por la OTAN; sin suministros de Occidente yo creo que ya hubieran hincado la rodilla. Pero Rusia está haciendo lo peor posible.


----------



## Don Pelayo (Lunes a la(s) 10:57 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> Saben que Rusia va a entrar a saco pronto, por eso la cantidad y calidad de armas que están llegando...



Ya...eso pensábamos en marzo. Pero se retiraron humillantemente de la región de Kiev.

Lo mismo pensábamos en Mayo. Pero no fueron capaces de tomar más allá de un puñado de aldeas sin valor estratégico mientras dejaban intacta casi toda Ucrania mientras recibía de todo. 

Lo mismo pensábamos en Septiembre. Pero perdieron Jarkov, Liman y Jersón. 

Yo me bajé del barco en octubre a la vista de la evidencia: Rusia está a todo lo que puede. Y no veas si me costó aceptarlo y digerirlo eh. 

Si os hace ilusión pensar lo contrario en base a no sé qué, pues vale.


----------



## Roedr (Lunes a la(s) 11:03 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Ya...eso pensábamos en marzo. Pero se retiraron humillantemente de la región de Kiev.
> 
> Lo mismo pensábamos en Mayo. Pero no fueron capaces de tomar más allá de un puñado de aldeas sin valor estratégico mientras dejaban intacta casi toda Ucrania mientras recibía de todo.
> 
> ...



Así es, y no hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Rusia está en una situación realmente difícil.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Lunes a la(s) 11:06 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> *Fuerzas rusas derriban dos aviones de combate ucranianos Su-25 y MiG-29, y un helicóptero Mi-8 y acaban con centenares de militares.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"..acaban con centenares de militares."

Cada noche quiero un cuento,
de cientos de ucras muertos.
Es que si no no me duermo.


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 11:09 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Ya...eso pensábamos en marzo. Pero se retiraron humillantemente de la región de Kiev.
> 
> Lo mismo pensábamos en Mayo. Pero no fueron capaces de tomar más allá de un puñado de aldeas sin valor estratégico mientras dejaban intacta casi toda Ucrania mientras recibía de todo.
> 
> ...



Bueno esperemos de aquí a marzo, yo les voy a dar otra oportunidad, si de aquí a la primavera no hay avances importantes pues le daré la razón.


----------



## Argentium (Lunes a la(s) 11:13 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Sería interesante volver a los fuegos artificiales que ya vimos en Siria…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y claro, usted compara esa versión superada de los Leopard con los de última tecnología que poseen los tanques rusos y no hay color, esos T 90 son lo más de lo más, indestructibles, tan indestructibles como el buque Moskva, es cierto que los blindan con con fotos de Vladimir y con eso los misiles y obuses antitanque enemigos rebotan? Los aviones de última generación más de lo mismo, los tienen guardados, les parece un abuso usarlos contra unos pobres desarrapados como los ucranianos, eso es sensibilidad, si señor.
PD: hoy estaba transmitiendo la corresponsal de la 1 TVE desde Bakhmut, estaba un día fresco y ventoso, eso sí, flameaba la bandera de Ucrania de momento...


----------



## Alvin Red (Lunes a la(s) 11:14 PM)

JAGGER dijo:


> Bla bla bla...



La matricula es rusa, también han capturado el camión los ucranianos
.



Matricula ucraniana.












Matricula rusa.






Desde *2002*, los vehículos del *transporte público* (buses, taxis...)
utilizan matrículas con caracteres en negro sobre fondo blanco, con la misma configuración que la ordinarias, *pero sin la bandera*.









➤ Matriculas de Rusia | Todo lo que necesitas saber 【2023】↓


Matriculas de Rusia ✅ Información actualizada de las matrículas de Rusia -RUS. Imágenes y creador de matrículas.




matriculasdelmundo.com


----------



## delhierro (Lunes a la(s) 11:19 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Ya...eso pensábamos en marzo. Pero se retiraron humillantemente de la región de Kiev.
> 
> Lo mismo pensábamos en Mayo. Pero no fueron capaces de tomar más allá de un puñado de aldeas sin valor estratégico mientras dejaban intacta casi toda Ucrania mientras recibía de todo.
> 
> ...



Cuando los vea tirar misiles a los puentes del Dnieper y fallar , lo mismo te compro el discurso. Pero que cosas, meses despues ni lo han intentado.

Putin no quiso entrar en 2014, y no queria entrar ahora. Nunca pidio más que las dos republicas y porque veia que si dejaba que las aplastaran se veria en un serio problema y ademas que luego irian a por Crimea. Esta jugando a aburrir a los anglos, y claro tambien a los prorrusos , muchos de los cuales creian que el tio era un estratega consumado, y no lo es , es Mariano de las Estepas. Pero es que en la vida la estrategia cansina muchas veces funciona.

Cuando movilizo TARDE a 300.000 yo ya aposte por esto, una guerra cansina de empujoncitos, y en eso estan, lo que ha cambiado es que los que vuelven a empujar son los rusos. Y hay mucha diferencia de bajas a su favor. Los ucranianos ya no tienen aviones, y se estan quedando sin bmp y tanques. Ahora dicen que les van a mandar 50 bradleys que alli desapareceran en 10 dias. Yo sigo apostando por el osos, lo mismo sale de la hibernación y el tema se anima.


----------



## delhierro (Lunes a la(s) 11:22 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "..acaban con centenares de militares."
> 
> Cada noche quiero un cuento,
> de cientos de ucras muertos.
> Es que si no no me duermo.



Lo triste es que no es ningun cuento, por eso los de Kiev secuestran a lazo a cualquier ciudadano con rabo, mientras en Moscu se pasean sin problemas.


----------



## amcxxl (Lunes a la(s) 11:24 PM)

ç


----------



## delhierro (Lunes a la(s) 11:25 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "En Soledad tiene el 80% ya capturado, y eso segun fuentes ucranianas"
> 
> La fuente o fuentes?



Mira los mapas pro-ucranianos. Solo ponen como suyo una parte de la zona norte , que no es ni un 20% del sitio. Son cosas que pasan , como cuando 4000 ucranianos se rindieron en 2 dias en Mariupol. Resistir hasta el ultimo tio es a veces una estupidez militar enorme , aunque quede épico. Los han cortado la ultima carretera, o contraatacan si pueden o deberian retirarse.


----------



## Argentium (Lunes a la(s) 11:26 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "..acaban con centenares de militares."
> 
> Cada noche quiero un cuento,
> de cientos de ucras muertos.
> ...



El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa estimó que cada disparo de fusil ruso provoca la baja de 7,3 enemigos y cada salva de artillería acaba con 109,21 enemigo ucraniano, hechos los cálculos pertinentes por el departamento técnico especializado de este Ministerio, las fuerzas rusas y sus aliados han causado la muerte o mutilación de 231.278.439 ucranianos, se ha enviado a un comando de spetsna a tratar de conseguir algún ejemplar de ucraniano que hubiera sobrevivido para el zoológico de Moscú. Ampliaremos


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 11:31 PM)

Se reporta bombardeo Ucraniano a Shebekino en el oblast de Belgorod, Rusia, hay daños.

Los residentes de la ciudad de Shebekino, región de Belgorod, informan sobre los sonidos de las explosiones. Las personas reciben mensajes SMS de los servicios de emergencia pidiéndoles que bajen al sótano (refugio). Aún no hay comentarios oficiales.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 11:32 PM)

Ukronazis preparan retirada.


Del discurso vespertino de Zelensky: "La batalla por el Donbass continúa. Y aunque los invasores ahora han concentrado sus mayores esfuerzos en Soledar, el resultado de esta batalla difícil y prolongada seguirá siendo la liberación de todo nuestro Donbass", dijo Zelensky en un discurso vespertino. "¡Gracias a todos los combatientes en Soledar, que soportan nuevos y aún más duros ataques de los ocupantes! Es muy difícil, casi no quedan muros enteros... Gracias a la firmeza de nuestros soldados allí, en Soledar, ganamos tiempo adicional y fuerzas adicionales para Ucrania".

La última frase es importante. De hecho, Zelensky anuncia casi directamente el abandono de Soledar. Este paso era legible, ya que teniendo en cuenta la salida de las cuñas de los destacamentos de asalto de la PMC de Wagner al sur y al norte de Soledar, el enemigo se encontró en una bolsa fuerte que casi podía cerrarse de golpe.

Zaluzhny anunció la retirada de unidades anteriormente en una reunión con Zelensky. Aparentemente, esta propuesta fue aceptada y aprobada y, por lo tanto, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania se están preparando para retirarse.


----------



## Roedr (Lunes a la(s) 11:36 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Cuando los vea tirar misiles a los puentes del Dnieper y fallar , lo mismo te compro el discurso. Pero que cosas, meses despues ni lo han intentado.
> 
> Putin no quiso entrar en 2014, y no queria entrar ahora. Nunca pidio más que las dos republicas y porque veia que si dejaba que las aplastaran se veria en un serio problema y ademas que luego irian a por Crimea. Esta jugando a aburrir a los anglos, y claro tambien a los prorrusos , muchos de los cuales creian que el tio era un estratega consumado, y no lo es , es Mariano de las Estepas. Pero es que en la vida la estrategia cansina muchas veces funciona.
> 
> Cuando movilizo TARDE a 300.000 yo ya aposte por esto, una guerra cansina de empujoncitos, y en eso estan, lo que ha cambiado es que los que vuelven a empujar son los rusos. Y hay mucha diferencia de bajas a su favor. Los ucranianos ya no tienen aviones, y se estan quedando sin bmp y tanques. Ahora dicen que les van a mandar 50 bradleys que alli desapareceran en 10 dias. Yo sigo apostando por el osos, lo mismo sale de la hibernación y el tema se anima.



Yo lo único que veo que puede cambiar la situación para Rusia es que reciban tropecientosmil misiles low-cost de Irán. Serían geraniazos.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Lunes a la(s) 11:39 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Los vehículos inflables se lleva haciendo ni se sabe ya ... Al menos desde la WWII en la batalla del Alamein pero seguramente antes, creo que lo hizo hasta los iraquies en Kuwait.



Serbia también los usó.


----------



## emperador_zar (Lunes a la(s) 11:40 PM)

Hasta Zelenski ha dicho que los defensores de soledar y bajmut estan dando un gran servicio para ganar tiempo al ejercito ukro. Lo mismo dijo emn mariupol y severodonest. Lo dan ya por perdido.


----------



## Argentium (Lunes a la(s) 11:40 PM)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Vamos a ver estas cosas son puro titular de prensa. DA IGUAL que los rusos hayan tirado un misil que se haya cargado a 100, 1000 o 10.000 ucranianos. Con eso NO van a ganar la guerra, aunque pueda servir para elevar la moral.
> 
> Lo que hay que esperar de Rusia es la nueva ofensiva y ver como se desarrolla y termina la susodicha. Esa es la única manera de solucionar la guerra. A ver que pasa en 1-2 meses.



Noto que cada vez somos más las voces disonantes y que además se atreven a aportarla frente a la versión unilateral de los hechos, que es aquí contraria al más mínimo dicenso, mayoritaria y fanaticamente pro rusa, mientras otro día más Bakhmut sigue sin caer...


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 11:41 PM)

Hace escasas horas las tropas rusas han tomado la colina de Yurchina Gora al norte de Soledar. Desde esta posición se puede controlar el paso de tropas de las AFU por las carreteras occidentales, además de tener muy buena posición para con la ciudad en sí y un futuro cerco.


Ivan Rogov


----------



## Alvin Red (Lunes a la(s) 11:43 PM)

*Éramos poco y pario la abuela.*

Cumbre hispano-francesa en Barcelona entre Macron y Sánchez para escenificar el fin del "Procés".
Ya hay manifestación convocado por la ANC, Omnium y el Consell per la Republica, se puede liar parda.

Y yo que tengo una comida ese día en Barcelona, la hemos trasladado a las afueras de Barna.









L'independentisme civil convoca una mobilització el 19 de gener per la cimera hispano-francesa


L'ANC, Òmnium i el Consell per la República acorden mobilitzar-se davant la "provocació" de Pedro Sánchez




www.ara.cat


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Situación en Bakhmut y Soledar según el ISW.

Contraofensivas ucranianas reclamadas. Azul
Avance ruso evaluado . rosa
Control ruso reclamado. Amarillo



▫@ENTRE_GUERRAS▫


----------



## piru (Lunes a la(s) 11:44 PM)

t.me/Eurekapress/8704


----------



## JAGGER (Lunes a la(s) 11:46 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La matricula es rusa, también han capturado el camión los ucranianos
> .
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322940
> 
> ...



Completo e intacto. Se entiende o hay que hacer un gráfico?


----------



## crocodile (Lunes a la(s) 11:49 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Noto que cada vez somos más las voces disonantes y que además se atreven a aportarla frente a la versión unilateral de los hechos, que es aquí contraria al más mínimo dicenso, mayoritaria y fanaticamente pro rusa, mientras otro día más Bakhmut sigue sin caer...



Yo no soy fanático Putiniano y ya he dicho que si de aquí a primavera no hay avances sustanciales rusos tiraré la toalla.


----------



## amcxxl (Lunes a la(s) 11:52 PM)

Varias fuentes creíbles informan que la rendición de Soledar es inminente. La situación se ha deteriorado más allá de la salvación. Veremos.
Prigozhin también ha confirmado que Wagner lucha exclusivamente en Soledar. Los habituales rusos no están comprometidos.


Si esto es verdad a medias, es un desastre para la UAF.
Nueva línea de frente después de los recientes avances rusos dentro de Soledar y el norte de Bakhmut cuando Rusia captura Krasna Hora y Paraskoviivka y el hospital y la mina de sal en el oeste de Soledar ahora informan de combates.


Algunos ahora dicen que el total es 57.
⚡: El socialité ucraniano Anatoly Shariy dice de sus fuentes que los ataques rusos en Kherson hoy resultaron en al menos 48 muertes confirmadas, con 70 heridos más entre SBU desplegados temporalmente y oficiales del ministerio del interior en varias estaciones de policía.


Las obras de construcción deben estar oscureciendo la vista del campo de batalla de Julian desde su apartamento en Ludwigshafen. En Soledar, Ucrania solo lucha contra Wagner, y ciertamente los supera en número.
La concentración de tropas de Ucrania en el área es absurda.


Si no eres un “influencer de TikTok” con labios enormes, esta es la realidad…


Soldado ucraniano habla de 30 heridos solo en este lugar de Soledar.
La situación es muy complicada y brutal.


En Western , los aldeanos desafían a los oficiales de reclutamiento del ejército que llegan con armas.
"¡Y el gobierno dice que la gente se ofrece como voluntaria para esto!" la mujer dice


Estoy seguro de que esto fue 0 bajas para Ucrania.
En Ochakov, oblast de Nikolaev, fue bombardeado el depósito de municiones de la armada AFU, además del almacén, también fueron destruidos el radar y la defensa aérea del puerto.





Don Pelayo dijo:


> Ya...eso pensábamos en marzo. Pero se retiraron humillantemente de la región de Kiev.
> 
> Lo mismo pensábamos en Mayo. Pero no fueron capaces de tomar más allá de un puñado de aldeas sin valor estratégico mientras dejaban intacta casi toda Ucrania mientras recibía de todo.
> 
> ...



pues aprende a pensar porque no sabes nada de estrategia ni de que coño va esta guerra. Ucrania es solo el primer acto y va para largo

se ha dicho ya mil veces que Rusia entro en Ucrania desde multiples flancos para retener las tropas en Kiev y otras ciudades y poder tomar el Sur, el puente de tierra a Crimea

Ademas el principal objetivo era lanzar un ultimatum a los oligarcas ucranianos para ver si entraban en razon, cosa que no sucedio y por eso se retiraron las fuerzas del norte y noreste y se cambio a modo picadora de carne

El objetivo de la guerra es: DESTRUIR LAS FUERZAS ARMADAS DE UCRANIA y de la NATO en el escenario de operaciones, esto es el personal y todo el equipo militar, tanto el inicial como el que vayan mandando

A ver si te enteras que : LA GUERRA ES LA CONTINUACION DE LA POLITICA POR OTROS MEDIOS

la guerra es politica y el objetivo de las operaciones militares es lograr los objetivos politicos marcados, no tiene nada que ver con una pelicula de Hollywood

Para que va a ocupar Rusia toda Ucrania en estas condiciones, para tener un monton de nazis disparandote por la espalda ?? ridiculo

Todo el que era partidario de Rusia esta en Rusia o se ha ido para no ser reclutado, los que han ido al frente a ser triturados son nazis o subnormales, es mejor que te den 10 años de carcel a morir miserablemente, total en cuanto el estado ucraniano sea abolido, los condenados por negarse a luchar seran liberados

Ademas otra cosa muy importante de cara al relato futuro:

SI los rusos estuvieran aniquilando a ucranianos que defienden Kiev o Lvov, el nazionalismo ucraniano tendria lleno el pais de cementerios de "heroes" que defendieron las ciudades de los rusos

sin embrago los ragulis estan muriendo a 500 o mil kilomeros de casa en Donbass , que para ellos esta habitado por "moskalis", y han ido alli a matar, civiles incluyendo mujeres y niños



crocodile dijo:


> Yo no soy fanático Putiniano y ya he dicho que si de aquí a primavera no hay avances sustanciales rusos tiraré la toalla.



a ti, lo mismo que al de arriba


----------



## Don Pelayo (Lunes a la(s) 11:52 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Yo no soy fanático Putiniano y ya he dicho que si de aquí a primavera no hay avances sustanciales rusos tiraré la toalla.



Define avances sustanciales por favor.


----------



## Iskra (Lunes a la(s) 11:56 PM)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 320, 09/01/2023. Konstantín Fedótovich Kovaliov (del ruso: Константин Федотович Ковалёв);…


fue un aviador soviético durante la Gran Guerra Patria, subcomandante del 13.º Escuadrón de Cazas (9.ª división de asalto, Fuerza Aérea de la Flota del Báltico), teniente mayor. Héroe de la Unión Soviética. La retórica de los militares ucranianos, acusan a Rusia de atacar desesperadamente...




telegra.ph





*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 320, 09/01/2023. *


Spoiler: Héroe piloto



Konstantín Fedótovich Kovaliov (del ruso: Константин Федотович Ковалёв); Mingrélskaya, 20 de mayo de 1913-16 de febrero de 1995) fue un aviador soviético durante la Gran Guerra Patria, subcomandante del 13.º Escuadrón de Cazas (9.ª división de asalto, Fuerza Aérea de la Flota del Báltico), teniente mayor. Héroe de la Unión Soviética.



La retórica de los militares* ucranianos, acusan a Rusia de atacar desesperadamente,* cuando lo hacen con la calma y certeza más absoluta, tanto así, que los mismos ucranianos, reconocen que "resisten a duras penas", todos sabemos lo que significa. 
Ucrania resiste al avance de las unidades de Wagner en Donetsk. Ucrania contiene a duras penas el avance ruso en la ciudad de Soledar, donde las unidades de la compañía rusa Wagner aseguran haberse adentrado en los límites de ese estratégico bastión ucraniano.
"El enemigo volvió a intentar desesperadamente asaltar la ciudad de Soledar desde diferentes direcciones y lanzó a la batalla a las unidades más profesionales" conformadas por efectivos de Wagner, declaró hoy el coronel general Oleksandr Syrskyi, comandante de las tropas terrestres ucranianas. Las tropas rusas han intensificado sus ataques contra Soledar, cuyo control, junto al de la vecina Bajmut, les abriría el camino hacia Kramatorsk y Sloviansk, los principales bastiones ucranianos en el Donbás.

Los separatistas prorrusos reclaman el control de un* pueblo cerca de Bajmut. La localidad de Bajmoutské, *"ha sido liberada por las fuerzas armadas rusas", indicaron los separatistas de esta región que Moscú reclama para la anexión. Bajmut es el epicentro actual de los combates que las fuerzas de Moscú buscan contener y conquistar durante varios meses.
El pueblo de Bajmoutské está situado al noreste de Bajmut, una localidad conocida en su día por sus viñedos y minas de sal y que contaba con unos 70.000 habitantes antes del inicio de la ofensiva rusa el pasado mes de febrero. Ahora es el punto más caliente en la frente.

Las fuerzas rusas, dirigidas en particular por mercenarios del grupo Wagner, han estado tratando de tomar Bajmut durante meses, pero enfrentan una feroz resistencia por parte de los ucranianos.
*A mi la prensa occidental me fascina cada vez más, "los separatistas prorrusos", "reclama para la anexión", "mercenarios del grupo Wagner".*
En primer lugar, son rusos de origen, y ucranianos administrativos, es más, son soviéticos, en us mayoría, de origen ruso. No hubo anexión, de hecho, declararon una República Popular independiente de ucrania hace 8 años, y luego en referendo de esa República Popular, decidieron solicitar a la República Federal de Rusia, su incorporación, como lo hicieron 3 regiones junto con ellos, y como lo había hecho hace 9 años atrás, la República Autónoma de Crimea y la Ciudad Especial de Sebastopol.
Wagner está allí, no porque sean mercenarios, sino porque son profundamente patriotas. Y está ganando y demoraron 3 meses en tomar la estratégica "Pospana".

Cómo les cuesta llamarles mercenarios. *La policía ucraniana confirmó hoy la desaparición de 2 voluntarios británicos cerca de Soledar*. "El 7 de enero, hacia las 17.15, el departamento de policía del distrito de Bajmut recibió una denuncia sobre la desaparición de dos voluntarios, ciudadanos británicos de 28 y 48 años", escribe la policía en Facebook en un comunicado citado por la agencia Ukfrinform.
Precisa que "el día anterior, el 6 de enero, a las 08.00 de la mañana, Andrew Bagshaw y Christopher Perry salieron de Kramatorsk en dirección a Soledar, y se perdió el contacto con ellos". La policía ha abierto una investigación para dar con su paradero y pide a la población comunicarse con las fuerzas de seguridad en caso de haber visto o tener alguna información acerca de los desaparecidos.
El territorio entre Bajmut y Soledar, "uno de los lugares más sangrientos del frente". El jefe del grupo Wagner,* Evgueni Prigozhin, ha afirmado que el asalto a Soledar estaba siendo llevado a cabo "exclusivamente" por su organización.*
El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, apuntó el domingo que el territorio entre Bajmut y Soledar es "*uno de los lugares más sangrientos del frente".

El comisario de Agricultura, Janusz Wojciechowski, avanzó este lunes que la Comisión Europea "no podrá ignorar" las "presiones" adicionales al presupuesto comunitario que han surgido desde que se aprobaron las cuentas para el periodo 2021-2027,* como la guerra en Ucrania o la inflación, y las tendrá en cuenta cuando revise estas cifras durante el año que acaba de comenzar.
"No podemos ignorar que, desde la adopción del marco financiero plurianual y el plan de recuperación y resiliencia (en la segunda mitad de 2020), retos nuevos e inesperados han causado presiones significativas en el presupuesto europeo".
Bruselas prevé adelantar a este 2023 la revisión del presupuesto a 7 años de la UE inicialmente prevista para 2024, un proceso en el que pesarán las presiones inflacionarias en el coste de la energía o los alimentos y los nuevos retos derivados de la invasión rusa de Ucrania y la respuesta europea a este conflicto.
Es decir, la UE está en candela. Como no se atreven a decirlo, se los digo yo. Por nada.

*La Comisión Europea considera "deplorable" la decisión de Dodik de condecorar a Putin *por su apoyo a la República Sprska.
El portavoz de Exteriores de la Comisión Europea, Peter Stano condenó hoy el anuncio del galardón afirmando que "No hay espacio en la UE para galardonar a políticos que están ordenando la destrucción de un país vecino y matando a su población. Esto debe quedarle claro a todo el mundo. Esta decisión del líder de la República Sprska es deplorable y equivocada", aseguró el portavoz

*Personas desplazadas en Navarra por la guerra de Ucrania pueden pedir ayudas de 400€ por persona adulta, más 100€ al mes por menor* de edad a su cargo, para lo que deberán estar empadronadas y acreditar carecer de recursos económicos.
Según han explicado en rueda de prensa el consejero de Políticas Migratorias y Justicia del Gobierno de Navarra, Eduardo Santos, y la directora general de Políticas Migratorias, Patricia Ruiz de Irizar, estas ayudas se concederán por un periodo inicial de 4 meses y la posibilidad de una prórroga de 2 meses más si se mantiene la necesidad económica y hay crédito suficiente. Estos subsidios de emergencia se abonarán mensualmente, a meses vencidos, mediante ingreso en la cuenta bancaria que la persona solicitante haya indicado.
No ven, España es un país del primer mundo, una pareja con 2 niños, tienen derecho a 1.000€ de ayuda, 250€ mensuales per capita. No les alcanza ni para pagar un piso.

El* Gobierno sueco* anunció este lunes su intención de *restablecer el servicio civil obligatorio, eliminado en 2008*, por el empeoramiento de la situación de seguridad en la zona creado por la guerra de Ucrania.
El primer ministro, Ulf Kristersson, explicó en rueda de prensa que la medida forma parte del proyecto para reforzar la defensa nacional y que la Agencia de Contingencias Civiles (MSB) recibirá este jueves el encargo de elaborar un plan, que inicialmente se centrará en los servicios de emergencia municipales.
"Vemos que esos servicios no tienen actualmente la dimensión necesaria en caso de alerta o de un ataque armado. Las experiencias de Ucrania son claras cuando se trata de proteger a la población civil y a los cuerpos de rescate bajo mucha presión", dijo en la misma comparecencia el ministro de Defensa Civil, Carl-Oskar Bohlin.

"...empeoramiento de la seguridad...", es la primera vez un subterfugio tan complicado.​
*El Kremlin condena tajantemente las acciones de "los instigadores de los desórdenes en Brasil y reitera su apoyo al presidente Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva.* "Moscú condena rotundamente las acciones de los instigadores de los desórdenes en Brasil", dijo el portavoz de la Presidencia rusa, Dmitri Peskov. Agregó que Rusia apoya "las acciones para restaurar el orden y la legalidad" en el país latinoamericano. "Apoyamos totalmente al presidente brasileño Lula da Silva", señaló.

*Las entregas de blindados occidentales y otras armas a Kiev "prolongarán el sufrimiento" de Ucrania* y "no cambiarán" el equilibrio de fuerzas en el terreno, afirmó este lunes a la prensa el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov
"Fundamentalmente, esas entregas no pueden cambiar y no cambiarán nada (...) Esas entregas no harán más que prolongar el sufrimiento del pueblo ucraniano", declaró. La semana pasada, EEUU y Alemania dijeron que quieren suministrar blindados de infantería, y Francia anunció el envío de tanques ligeros a las fuerzas ucranianas.

*Putin propone retirar a Rusia de convenio europeo contra la corrupción*. El presidente presentó hoy a la Duma (Cámara baja del Parlamento ruso) un proyecto de ley para la retirada del país del convenio del Consejo de Europa contra la Corrupción (GRECO).
El correspondiente documento, que busca la salida de Rusia de la Convención firmada en enero de 1999, fue incluido en la base de proyectos de la Duma. En los anexos al proyecto de ley, el mandatario ruso argumentó su propuesta por la decisión del Comité de Ministros del Consejo de Europa (CE) de retirar a Rusia la membresía del Grupo de Estados contra la Corrupción, que monitorea el cumplimiento de los acuerdos.

*Turquía - que bloquea desde mayo la entrada de Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN - pide exigencias que Estocolmo no puede aceptar,* dijo el domingo el primer ministro sueco Ulf Kristersson.
"Turquía confirmó que hemos hecho lo que dijimos que haríamos, pero también dice que quiere cosas que no podemos ni queremos darle", afirmó , en alusión al proceso de adhesión de su país a la Alianza Atlántica, en una conferencia sobre defensa y seguridad en presencia del secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg.
"Estamos convencidos de que Turquía tomará una decisión, lo que no sabemos es cuándo", dijo. Suecia y Finlandia rompieron con décadas de neutralidad militar y solicitaron unirse a la alianza de defensa liderada por EEUU como respuesta a la intervención rusa de Ucrania.

El primer ministro luso, António* Costa, comunica a Zelenski que reforzará su apoyo militar y humanitario* a Ucrania. "Hablé hoy con el presidente Zelenski. Portugal reforzará el apoyo humanitario y militar a Ucrania y va también a participar activamente en la fórmula para la paz propuesta por el presidente Zelenski", escribió Costa en su perfil de Twitter. Zelenski también habló en la misma red social sobre su conversación con el líder del Gobierno portugués, centrada en la "cooperación sobre seguridad".
Otro dirigente europeo más que se suma el coro de los que no quieren decirlo públicamente, ríndanse ya. 

*Opositores bielorrusos buscan refugio en Ucrania.* "Se necesita coraje para hablar bielorruso en la Bielorrusia de hoy", dice a Efe Alina Rudina, jefa del Centro de Información de Bielorrusia, periodista experimentada y editora de redes sociales,huida de su país después del fracason de larevolución de colores en 2020 y desde entonces ha vivido en Ucrania.
No creo que Bielorrusia haya peridido mucho con esa gente que se fue, y se fueron al "mejor" país para ellos, con los ucronazis.

*En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100089209420075/posts/pfbid021rSeunWe3AcGCC3wgB8Gp1NZxAVJz5pmLarP4GN9YthFxCFbeRBJA2LxbM7smKLXl/?mibextid=Nif5oz


*BMP "Terminator"*. Andan unos por allí por Lugansk, los vi cuando Pospana, Severodonetsk, Lysychansk. No me extrañaría verlos por Soledar en estos día y Bajmut este semana. Video
*APC ucraniano destruido* en dirección a Bajmut. Video
El *Regimiento de Kalinouski,* compuesto por mercenarios bielorrusos, publicó un video de Bajmut. Miramos bien el parche: SS Galizia. Y no, no hay nazis en Ucrania, porque su presidente es judío. Foto
Los soldados de la OBTF Kaskad enviaron un* dron kamikaze Lancet exactamente a la escotilla lateral abierta de los cañones autopropulsados ucranianos de 152 mm 2S3 "Acacia" en dirección a Ugledar*. Video
Soledar: vista desde el lado ucraniano. El fundador de PMC Wagner, *Yevgeni Prigozhin*, informó que los grupos de asalto de la 'Orquesta' luchan ferozmente por el edificio de la *administración de la ciudad en Soledar*. Video
*Gran Bretaña está perdiendo la voluntad de enfrentarse a Vladimir Putin. The Telegraph*, Foto
Una *propagandista periodista ucraniana intentó acusar a Rusia de incumplimiento del alto el fuego* unilateral, pero algo salió mal... El reportaje fue grabado en Bajmut. Video
En *Soledar, eliminado* el jefe de personal de la unidad de fuerzas especiales, coronel de las Tropas Fronterizas de Ucrania, *Yuriy Yurchik*. Foto
El cazabombardero *Su-24M de las FAR bombardea las posiciones ucranianas en la dirección de Bajmut.* ¿Y los 110.000 millones de u$d qué se hicieron?, Video
En este momento, las tropas rusas lanzaron un poderoso ataque contra Soledar, - Jefe Adjunto del Ministerio de Defensa de Ucrania. Foto
Estos tipejos están completamente idos de la realidad. Son y sobre todo, han sido, unos tremendos irresponsables. La cabeza parlante de la oficina de Zelenski, Mijaíl Podolyak: "Rusia ya está lista para huir, simplemente no se han recuperado de su estado de intoxicación alcohólica". También está convencido de que los hijos de los rusos "pagarán reparaciones durante años". Video
¿Así que van a aneviar unos 200 vehículos blindados ligeres a ucrania?, buena suerte. Vehículo blindado Iveco italiano destruido en Artemovsk. #Bajmut, Foto
Las FAR destruyeron un depósito de municiones, un radar y el sistema de defensa aérea de Ucrania en* Ochakov.* Ese lugar es tranquilo, salvo cuando los rusos, los destimbalan cada vez que los ucranianos colocan cosas allí, eso es en Nikokaiev. Video
*Oksanka Tyunyaeva...se fue con Bandera* el 31 de diciembre... Fotos
Un* fascista atrapó todo el hierro que volaba en su dirección con su cráneo,* por eso fue al veterinario, donde le quitaron todo lo superfluo con su cabeza, y ahora un halcón puede vivir sin cerebro, porque come suficiente vidrio y hueso. Video
El nuestro cubrió las posiciones ucranianas cerca de *Artemovsk*. Como resultado de un golpe exitoso,* se voló un almacén con municiones de artillería y se quemó el automóvil de los militantes.* "Donbass f@@whoy..." - dice VSUshnik frustrado. Video
"*Ucrania agradece a sus socios por su ayuda militar, pero debemos ser honestos: ninguno de ellos ha hecho lo suficiente"*, afirmó el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ucraniano, Dmitri Kuleba. Foto
*Defensa ucraniana en Bajmut siendo destruida implecable y sistemáticamente*. Video
Militares ucranianos se encuentran en el área de la administración de la ciudad, lo que *confirma las palabras de Prigozhin*. Video
Las FFAA de RF llevaron a cabo *ataques con misiles contra las concentraciones de las FAU en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk*. De hecho, procesan la retaguardia operativa del enemigo, donde se encuentran las reservas de las FAU utilizadas en batallas en las direcciones de Soledar y Artyomovsk. Han vuelto a atacar las reservas ucranianas. 

Foto: Brevemente sobre Artemovsk. Los grupos de asalto de la *PMC "Wagner" se atrincheraron en el centro de Soleda*r y están luchando activamente por el edificio de la administración de la ciudad, los muchachos están destrozando al enemigo. Las Fuerzas Armadas RF continúan las operaciones ofensivas con la tarea de bloquear e impedir el acercamiento de las reservas del sureste, este y norte en Soledar. or la tarde en la zona de N. p. Razdolovka golpeó el SU-25 en el grupo del enemigo.

Nuestras fuentes cercanas a Bajmut informan:* Los oficiales de SBU han sido transferidos al grupo cerca de Bajmut, con la tarea de detener el alarmismo y la deserción en las filas de las FAU, asociadas con grandes pérdidas cerca de Bajmut. *Cuando los oficiales del Servicio secreto de un país, los envían en misión dentro de su propio ejército, es que la cosa está muy, pero muy mala. 







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## alfonbass (Lunes a la(s) 11:57 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡¡16 años!!! reclutan críos, la quinta del biberón ucra



Fíjate que con 16 años tienen más cojones que el 90 % del hilo....


----------



## rejon (Lunes a la(s) 11:58 PM)




----------



## _LoKy_ (Lunes a la(s) 11:58 PM)




----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 12:04 AM)

Es que se vendio la moto desde moscu que india y china seria su nuevo mercado, pero es imposible que asuman la cantidad que compraba todo occidente ,primero porque no hay gaseoductos y oleoductos directos, y segundo porque ellos necesitan lo que necesitan y nada mas, la capacidad para almacenarlo es limitada.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Martes a la(s) 12:04 AM)

_Según los periodistas integrados en las fuerzas ucranianas a lo largo del Frente Soledar, el Comando Central de la UA les ha dicho que se vayan de inmediato debido a la alta posibilidad de que las fuerzas rusas rodeen la ciudad en las próximas 24 horas.

La fuente ha pedido permanecer en el anonimato por ahora debido a la situación en desarrollo._


----------



## amcxxl (Martes a la(s) 12:20 AM)




----------



## coscorron (Martes a la(s) 12:25 AM)

rejon dijo:


>



Es un argumento pesimo ... Esa situación no es estable por definición. Bakhmut y Soledar rodeadas y atacadas simultaneamente desde tres puntos y cualquiera avance en cualquiera de las direcciones te deja cercado por completo.


----------



## Xan Solo (Martes a la(s) 12:30 AM)

@amcxxl @Iskra se curran unos posts flipantes.
Thanks mogollón para vosotros.
Hacéis este sitio grande!

(Hay más, lo sé, pero creo q nunca había homenajeado a estos dos como se merecen)


----------



## arevacoali (Martes a la(s) 12:35 AM)

Argentium dijo:


> Noto que cada vez somos más las voces disonantes y que además se atreven a aportarla frente a la versión unilateral de los hechos, que es aquí contraria al más mínimo dicenso, mayoritaria y fanaticamente pro rusa, mientras otro día más Bakhmut sigue sin caer...



De eso se trata la operación especial:
Destruir el ejército Ucraniano es uno de los 3 objetivos.

Tomar las ciudades es secundario, ya llegará mientras digan machacando, van consiguiendo los objetivos.


----------



## troperker (Martes a la(s) 1:07 AM)

rejon dijo:


> *La venta de turismos en Rusia se desplomó casi un 60% en 2022 por la guerra de Ucrania.*
> La venta de turismos y todoterrenos en Rusia cerró 2022 con un volumen de 626.281 unidades, lo cual significa un *desplome del 58,7%* en relación con las 1,51 millones de unidades entregadas en el ejercicio anterior, según los datos de la consultora especializada en el mercado automovilístico ruso Autostat.
> 
> El informe también indica que casi el 29,4% de los turismos y todoterrenos nuevos vendidos en Rusia en 2022 correspondió a marcas nacionales, entre las cuales destacó *Lada*, que acabó el año con unas ventas de 174.688 unidades (-48,2% en relación con 2021), lo cual supone una cuota de mercado cercana al 28%.
> ...



Que paso con tu informaciom que al salir 1000 empresas extrangeras de rusia 
El desempleonseria del.50 % en rusia
O no eras tu el que escribia eso
Jajaja


----------



## crocodile (Martes a la(s) 1:22 AM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Define avances sustanciales por favor.



Pues por ejemplo echar a los ukros de una vez de Donbas, Kherson y Zaporozhye , los territorios retornados a Rusia , pienso que sería ya algo importante y por supuesto que acaben de una vez los bombardeos a Donestk, menos de eso lo consideraria un fracaso.


----------



## El Veraz (Martes a la(s) 1:26 AM)

Pero si es que luchamos contra la OTAN, JAJAJAJA. Con 4 restos de material obsoleto. Aunque discrepo con la cifra, diria que hay 20 HIMARS


----------



## Alvin Red (Martes a la(s) 1:31 AM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si es que luchamos contra la OTAN, JAJAJAJA. Con 4 restos de material obsoleto. Aunque discrepo con la cifra, diria que hay 20 HIMARS



¿Y cuantos muertos ucranianos pesan sobre tu cabeza, tanto reclutados a la fuerza como civiles?
Tu tendrías que estar en primera línea ya que tanto adoras a Zelensky, pero no, eres un cobarde de teclado, que esta alegre y contento viendo lo que esta haciendo tu ídolo.
Me das asco, de verdad.


----------



## NS 4 (Martes a la(s) 1:35 AM)

El Veraz dijo:


> ¿Que ofensiva, si ya han sacado todo lo que tenian por sacar y ahora ya estan de desbandada?



Estais a las puertas de Moscu en nada...cuentanos mas....anda...chapulin colorao...


----------



## Praktica (Martes a la(s) 1:52 AM)

*Rabia ucraniana: ¡Muerto es muerto!*
09 de enero de 2023 - Alexander Gorokhov
tr dee

*Es imposible precisar el número exacto de 'refugiados' que huyen de Ucrania desde el inicio de la operación militar. Estamos hablando de millones de personas. *Además, aprovechando la *oportunidad de conseguir un viaje gratis a la próspera Europa y América y vivir allí de las limosnas de los inspiradores y organizadores del golpe de Estado neonazi de 2014, los primeros en huir 'al extranjero' fueron los residentes del oeste de Ucrania, que no se vieron amenazados en absoluto. *Les superaban ligeramente los habitantes de Kiev, que habían huido de la ciudad antes de que fuera bombardeada. Parte de estas personas, por supuesto, ya han regresado, pero *muchas siguen explotando la imagen de 'víctimas de la agresión rusa',* aunque, repetimos, la mayoría de ellas no han estado ni están amenazadas por nada. Es cierto que* la paciencia de quienes aceptan a los rabiosos,* como llamaban los emigrantes de habla rusa en Alemania a los huéspedes no invitados ucranianos, *no es infinita.

Todo el mundo está corriendo, corriendo, corriendo - ‘Ella’ está en llamas*

Más de 7,6 millones de refugiados procedentes de Ucrania llegaron a Europa entre el 24 de febrero y el 4 de octubre de 2022, según el ‘Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados (ACNUR)’ [sic]. Y en la última semana de este periodo, la cifra aumentó en más de 108.000 personas. Recordemos que casi una semana antes comenzaron los ataques con cohetes contra las infraestructuras energéticas ucranianas.

Mientras que durante las primeras semanas de la operación, los medios de comunicación occidentales y rusos (es decir, subvencionados por *ONG extranjeras* o creados por *'opositores'*) *gritaban a los cuatro vientos que los ucranianos no querían ir a un 'país agresor' *porque las estadísticas mostraban que Rusia iba por detrás de los Estados europeos en el número de refugiados aceptados, a* principios de octubre la situación había cambiado radicalmente. Según el ACNUR, el 4 de octubre (recordemos de nuevo que fue antes de la evacuación de la parte derecha de la región de Kherson) el mayor número de refugiados ucranianos se encontraba en Rusia: *2.852.395 personas. Le siguen en orden descendente Polonia (1.422.482), Alemania (997.895) y la República Checa (442.443). La cálida Italia fue elegida por 170.646 refugiados, España con 145.838, Turquía con 145.000 y Bulgaria con 136.160. El principal instigador del Maidán neonazi, Gran Bretaña, acogió sólo a 131.700 personas, mientras que el segundo país más rico de la UE, Francia, recibió a 105.000. En los demás Estados, el número de refugiados ucranianos no supera los 100.000.

Al mismo tiempo, en agosto, el número de personas que llegaron de Ucrania a Polonia superó los 5,1 millones, los que fueron a Hungría - más de 1 millón, a Rumanía - unos 964 mil, a Eslovaquia - 471 mil, y a Moldavia - 557 mil.

A principios de diciembre, la situación volvió a cambiar. Hasta el 6 de diciembre ya se habían contabilizado más de un millón de fugitivos de Ucrania en Alemania, 457 mil en Chequia, 173 mil en Italia y más de 1,6 millones en Polonia. Por cierto, Estados Unidos, que tanto apoya verbalmente a Ucrania, ha limitado estrictamente el número teórico de refugiados que está dispuesto a aceptar a sólo cien mil personas, mientras que en realidad a finales de noviembre sólo dejó entrar a 85.000. *Un total de 10,3 millones de ciudadanos ucranianos, es decir, una cuarta parte de la población, han emigrado al extranjero, según cifras oficiales de las autoridades ucranianas. Si nos basamos en cifras reales, ‘no infladas’, es aproximadamente un tercio.*

Y eso sin contar a los que 'hicieron sus pinitos' dentro del país. Como los que intentaron 'esconderse de los ocupantes' en las despobladas regiones occidentales de Ucrania.

*Nuestra alfombra es un prado de flores, nuestras paredes pinos gigantes

Por supuesto, nadie va a crear unas condiciones especialmente cómodas para los refugiados,* similares a aquellas en las que veranean los jeques árabes cuando vienen a Europa. *Y como la UE ya tiene experiencia en acoger a refugiados de guerras en países islámicos provocadas por Occidente, el grueso de los fugitivos ucranianos se aloja en instalaciones temporales, instaladas en gimnasios, centros comerciales vacíos y otros grandes edificios. Esto ha provocado una oleada de indignación por parte de los 'luchadores por la democracia' de remotas aldeas ucranianas que han decidido que todo el mundo está en deuda con ellos.*

Sin embargo, *no todos recibieron este tipo de alojamiento. *En concreto, *muchos fueron alojados en hoteles. *No son hoteles de cinco estrellas con suites, por supuesto, pero sí bastante decentes. En Poznan, por ejemplo, 250 personas se alojaron en el Hotel Ikar, de tres estrellas, situado a 10 minutos a pie del centro histórico de la ciudad. Según Magdalena Schaefernacker, representante oficial del holding hotelero polaco,* los ucranianos no sólo vivieron gratis durante varios meses, sino que recibieron tres comidas al día y no pagaron ni un céntimo por los servicios públicos y de limpieza. 'El uso del aparcamiento, actividades extra con voluntarios, charlas con un psicólogo, educación para los niños... todo esto es gratis', *dice.

*Algunos de los refugiados han sido alojados en sus propias casas por europeos de ‘buen corazón’*. Por ejemplo, en *Inglaterra* se ha puesto en marcha una *campaña* llamada 'H*ome for Ukraine' (Hogar para Ucrania), en la que se aloja a refugiados ucranianos en casas y pisos de 'patrocinadores'.* Pero unos mil quinientos ucranianos de los siete mil que llegaron a Gales siguen viviendo en hoteles, colonias de vacaciones y otros lugares patrocinados por el gobierno galés.

*¡No es así para nosotros los chicos!

Ya hemos mencionado el nombre que reciben los ucranianos en Alemania: 'rabiosos'. Y no nació de la nada: los ucranianos, que se precipitaron a Europa, que inesperadamente abrió sus fronteras, demostraron ser unos vecinos muy poco cooperativos. *No sólo *muchos de ellos han sido infectados por el bacilo del nazismo y no dudan en zigzaguear unos a otros durante el intercambio de saludos 'Gloria a Ucrania'. Gloria a los héroes', tomada de la Unión de Fascistas Ucranianos, y también se comportan de forma extremadamente agresiva en los países europeos,* desoyendo el ruso y e*xigiendo comunicarse con ellos exclusivamente en lengua ucraniana.*

La mencionada Magdalena Schäfernacker se vio obligada a conceder entrevistas a los medios de comunicación polacos por una razón. El motivo fue un escándalo que iniciaron las rabiosas autoridades, cuando hubo que realizar las obras de reparación previstas en Ikar. Se les ofreció trasladarse a otros 'asentamientos, normalmente situados a una distancia considerable de Poznan o mal comunicados con esta ciudad', lo que, al parecer, es terrible en sí mismo. Pues para los que no quieran ir a ningún sitio, que alquilen un piso por su cuenta en el lugar que les guste. Nadie estaba dispuesto a alquilar un piso por su cuenta: los precios de los alquileres resultaron ser muy elevados.

Ni siquiera la sustitución del hotel por doscientas camas en un palacio neorrenacentista y un complejo de parques satisfizo a los locos rabiosos. Pero en un pueblo cercano a Poznan, con todas las infraestructuras y conexiones de transporte al centro de Poznan. *Los polacos se indignaron por un vídeo en el que un 'activista' ucraniano daba instrucciones a los residentes de Ikar: 'Nos han dicho que sois refugiados y que debéis estar agradecidos por cualquier ayuda que recibáis. Y no tienes derecho a pedir ningún lujo. No, tienes derecho a mantener el nivel de vida al que estás acostumbrado. Cada uno tiene su 'lujo', no puedes renunciar a él en tiempos difíciles'. *No en vano, los polacos llaman vagos internacionales a quienes han encontrado refugio en su país, considerándolos 'víctimas de compatriotas que han sumido a Europa en el caos con su descaro'.

*En Gran Bretaña, ante el rostro real de las 'víctimas de la agresión', las cosas también han ido mal. En palabras del mencionado Igor Isis, los británicos le hicieron sentirse 'humillado *y a veces desanimado'. *'El sistema es en cierto modo insultante y degradante para la dignidad del refugiado y da ventaja al 'patrocinador'. *Es un sistema que puede evocar implícitamente malas cualidades humanas como la* fanfarronería, la arrogancia *y otros aspectos negativos a los que se enfrentan los ucranianos', ‘*lamenta’* y se refiere a una compatriota que abandonó la casa de su 'padrino' en plena noche porque él y su familia la 'controlaban'. No en vano, al diario woke británico The Guardian le preocupa que en los últimos tiempos haya cada vez más ucranianos en la calle, que no se llevan bien con los 'patrocinadores': según sus informaciones, el año que viene su número podría alcanzar al menos los 50 mil rabiosos.

*Nadie te necesita

La situación de los refugiados ucranianos en Europa se complica aún más por el hecho de que las sanciones antirrusas han sumido a su población en una grave crisis de combustible.* Y en tiempos mejores, muchas familias de clase media no podían permitirse calentar totalmente sus hogares debido al elevado coste de los servicios públicos. *Y con la introducción de sanciones bidireccionales-, los precios de la energía, la calefacción y la electricidad se han disparado.* Y muchos no están dispuestos a sacrificar su dinero en aras de unos refugiados. *Y los Estados ya están pensando cómo reducir el coste de los ‘ahora’ 'holgazanes internacionales',* que siempre están columpiando los derechos y queriendo obtener beneficios gratuitos sin pensar siquiera en aportar algún beneficio a los países que los recibieron.

*Los europeos no necesitan en absoluto que los ucranianos huyan por el 'nivel de vida familiar'. Pero las autoridades ucranianas las necesitan aún menos: Vladimir Zelensky ya ha llegado a decir que los refugiados ucranianos deben permanecer en el extranjero y no regresar a Ucrania bajo ninguna circunstancia. Cuando un país exige literalmente a sus ciudadanos que se queden en el extranjero porque no puede proporcionarles servicios básicos de infraestructura en casa, es realmente una especie de declaración ‘des-existencial’.*

Muerto es muerto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Martes a la(s) 2:08 AM)

los muertos de esta guerra pesan sobre la cabeza de putin y gente que aplaudio la invasion del 23f; gente como tu que en lugar de pedir el fin de la agresion imperialista de putin pide mas esfuerzo belico.
el resto nadie queria la invasion, ahora ucrania sencillamente defiende su derecho a ser ucranianos sin que les exterminen por ello



Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Y cuantos muertos ucranianos pesan sobre tu cabeza, tanto reclutados a la fuerza como civiles?
> Tu tendrías que estar en primera línea ya que tanto adoras a Zelensky, pero no, eres un cobarde de teclado, que esta alegre y contento viendo lo que esta haciendo tu ídolo.
> Me das asco, de verdad.


----------



## El Veraz (Martes a la(s) 2:25 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Y cuantos muertos ucranianos pesan sobre tu cabeza, tanto reclutados a la fuerza como civiles?
> Tu tendrías que estar en primera línea ya que tanto adoras a Zelensky, pero no, eres un cobarde de teclado, que esta alegre y contento viendo lo que esta haciendo tu ídolo.
> Me das asco, de verdad.



Mi cabeza? La unica cabeza responsable de tamaño genozidio es el enano calvo pichacorta rusonazi. Los verdaderos nazis los manda putler a invadir algo que no es suyo, los otros solo defienden su territorio, su vida. Tu mente obtusa es incapaz de comprender que esta gente sabe que si vuelven los rusos se acabo su forma de vida, su cultura y su libertad. Ya lo han vivido, como otras exrepublicas que no quieren verlos ni en pintura. Si vuelven los rusonazis se quedan sin libertad, con pobreza, con represion, corrupcion y una mas que probable limpieza etnica. Que se lo pregunten a los Tartaros de Crimea. *NADIE QUIERE A LOS PUTOS RUSOS.*

Yo no adoro a Zelensky, pero ole sus cojones. Que un payaso os este plantando cara casi un año en una invasion de 3 dias ya os debe escocer bien escocidos que estais. *Que llames nazi a un judio ya dice mucho de tu catadura mental y de tu indigencia mental*. Y te lo digo a ti como a todos los lamefalos de putin que pululais por aqui.

Si yo soy un cobarde del teclado, tu que eres, desgracia humana?? Deberia caersete la cara de verguenza.

*El asco de mutuo, tenlo bien claro.*

Y si tanto te gusta la cultura rusonazi, porque no te largas para alla?? Ahora buscan a incautos como tu. Igual con un poco de suerte no te reclutan a la fuerza como carne de cañon.


----------



## El Veraz (Martes a la(s) 2:26 AM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Estais a las puertas de Moscu en nada...cuentanos mas....anda...chapulin colorao...



Venga espabilao:


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 2:44 AM)

troperker dijo:


> Que paso con tu informaciom que al salir 1000 empresas extrangeras de rusia
> El desempleonseria del.50 % en rusia
> O no eras tu el que escribia eso
> Jajaja



Joder, vaya ortografía....

El futuro de los "salvadores de occidente"....


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 2:57 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Y cuantos muertos ucranianos pesan sobre tu cabeza, tanto reclutados a la fuerza como civiles?
> Tu tendrías que estar en primera línea ya que tanto adoras a Zelensky, pero no, eres un cobarde de teclado, que esta alegre y contento viendo lo que esta haciendo tu ídolo.
> Me das asco, de verdad.



Yo creo que estáis viendo otra cosa que no es la realidad, porque si no, no me lo explico, de verdad...
Son "otros" los que quieren guerra, los que quieren arrebatar la libertad de una gente para decidir, los que estáis apoyando una intervención militar salvaje (encima sacarás el comodín de "qué pasó en Irak?", como si lo viera...
Yo lo que espero es que nunca te veas en la tesitura de que un ejército entra en tu ciudad o en tu pueblo o que sintieras que alguien quiere quitarte esa libertad, ese anhelo de algo mejor, yo lo espero de verdad, cosa que, me parece que al contrario no es así, y me da pena

Me parece que sois vosotros, entre un estado enorme, sucesor en muchos aspectos de uno de los estados más horribles de la historia, los que, en virtud de esa "iluminación" os morís de ganas de ver morir a los demás, solo por el hecho de no compartir una visión de la vida

Y me sacarás también los "nazis" ucranianos, como si eso fuera lo único, como si un argumento tan simple sirviera para definir a más de 30 millones de personas....

También, habéis, entre todos, ese gobierno infecto y las cheerleaders del mismo en Europa y USA, al pueblo ruso, otras millones de personas en víctimas de no poder escoger, de no poder aspirar a una vida mejor, "porque lo importante es el estado y que hagan más armas o que se asimilen a China, total, qué más da"

Yo lo siento mucho, pero no tenéis ningún valor moral para decidir quien debe o no ser heroe o a quien debe apoyar cada uno

Y con esto no te digo que no apoyes al gobierno ruso, (fíjate que siempre hago distinción entre el estado y la gente, maravillosa en su mayoría, capaz de una generosidad que no he visto en España, pero ese es otro tema), lo que te digo es que ese histerismo en contra de la libertad me da bastante pena....

En fin, yo espero que nunca ideas como las vuestras se lleven a cabo, si ya lo pasamos mal muchos con un gobierno horrible, que nos ha encerrado durante meses por su propia incompetencia, vengáis vosotros a "dictar" pensamiento, de verdad te lo digo


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 2:57 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> ¿Y cuantos muertos ucranianos pesan sobre tu cabeza, tanto reclutados a la fuerza como civiles?
> Tu tendrías que estar en primera línea ya que tanto adoras a Zelensky, pero no, eres un cobarde de teclado, que esta alegre y contento viendo lo que esta haciendo tu ídolo.
> Me das asco, de verdad.



Yo creo que estáis viendo otra cosa que no es la realidad, porque si no, no me lo explico, de verdad...
Son "otros" los que quieren guerra, los que quieren arrebatar la libertad de una gente para decidir, los que estáis apoyando una intervención militar salvaje (encima sacarás el comodín de "qué pasó en Irak?", como si lo viera...
Yo lo que espero es que nunca te veas en la tesitura de que un ejército entra en tu ciudad o en tu pueblo o que sintieras que alguien quiere quitarte esa libertad, ese anhelo de algo mejor, yo lo espero de verdad, cosa que, me parece que al contrario no es así, y me da pena

Me parece que sois vosotros, entre un estado enorme, sucesor en muchos aspectos de uno de los estados más horribles de la historia, los que, en virtud de esa "iluminación" os morís de ganas de ver morir a los demás, solo por el hecho de no compartir una visión de la vida

Y me sacarás también los "nazis" ucranianos, como si eso fuera lo único, como si un argumento tan simple sirviera para definir a más de 30 millones de personas....

También, habéis, entre todos, ese gobierno infecto y las cheerleaders del mismo en Europa y USA, al pueblo ruso, otras millones de personas en víctimas de no poder escoger, de no poder aspirar a una vida mejor, "porque lo importante es el estado y que hagan más armas o que se asimilen a China, total, qué más da"

Yo lo siento mucho, pero no tenéis ningún valor moral para decidir quien debe o no ser heroe o a quien debe apoyar cada uno

Y con esto no te digo que no apoyes al gobierno ruso, (fíjate que siempre hago distinción entre el estado y la gente, maravillosa en su mayoría, capaz de una generosidad que no he visto en España, pero ese es otro tema), lo que te digo es que ese histerismo en contra de la libertad me da bastante pena....

En fin, yo espero que nunca ideas como las vuestras se lleven a cabo, si ya lo pasamos mal muchos con un gobierno horrible, que nos ha encerrado durante meses por su propia incompetencia, vengáis vosotros a "dictar" pensamiento, de verdad te lo digo


----------



## España1 (Martes a la(s) 3:18 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo creo que estáis viendo otra cosa que no es la realidad, porque si no, no me lo explico, de verdad...
> Son "otros" los que quieren guerra, los que quieren arrebatar la libertad de una gente para decidir, los que estáis apoyando una intervención militar salvaje (encima sacarás el comodín de "qué pasó en Irak?", como si lo viera...
> Yo lo que espero es que nunca te veas en la tesitura de que un ejército entra en tu ciudad o en tu pueblo o que sintieras que alguien quiere quitarte esa libertad, ese anhelo de algo mejor, yo lo espero de verdad, cosa que, me parece que al contrario no es así, y me da pena
> 
> ...



ya veo hasta doble. Doble tocho


----------



## zapatitos (Martes a la(s) 3:27 AM)

El Veraz dijo:


> *Que llames nazi a un judio ya dice mucho de tu catadura mental y de tu indigencia mental*.






La ominosa historia de Mordechai Chaim Rumkowski



Hanussen, el judío que quiso convertirse en nazi



La dramática historia del joven judío que se volvió nazi para sobrevivir


Saludos.


----------



## Lego. (Martes a la(s) 3:55 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo creo que estáis viendo otra cosa que no es la realidad, porque si no, no me lo explico, de verdad...
> Son "otros" los que quieren guerra, los que quieren arrebatar la libertad de una gente para decidir, los que estáis apoyando una intervención militar salvaje (encima sacarás el comodín de "qué pasó en Irak?", como si lo viera...
> Yo lo que espero es que nunca te veas en la tesitura de que un ejército entra en tu ciudad o en tu pueblo o que sintieras que alguien quiere quitarte esa libertad, ese anhelo de algo mejor, yo lo espero de verdad, cosa que, me parece que al contrario no es así, y me da pena
> 
> ...


----------



## El Veraz (Martes a la(s) 6:13 AM)

zapatitos dijo:


> La ominosa historia de Mordechai Chaim Rumkowski
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mira a ver, que se te ha caido esto por el camino:









Los rusos pro-Putin que adoran a Franco y José Antonio en Moscú


Decenas de jóvenes encapuchados y embozados con pasamontañas amarillos posan frente a un retrato de Franco y otro de Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera. Lo hacen mientras sujetan una eno




amp.elmundo.es








Decenas de jóvenes encapuchados y embozados con pasamontañas amarillos posan frente a un retrato de Franco y otro de Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera. Lo hacen mientras sujetan una enorme bandera de España en la que el Águila de San Juan precede a un mensaje: *«Rusia con Franco. Contra las profanaciones satánicas»*. Es 20 de noviembre, el mercurio roza los cero grados y el dictador de Ferrol ha conseguido, justo 47 años después de su muerte, lo que en vida fue impensable tras el fracaso de la División Azul: que *hijos de la «heroica» capital de la URSS veneren su legado y coreen con admiración su nombre,* a la par que se sienten pro-Putin. Esto ha sido posible gracias al conocido como _el Oligarca de Dios_, un millonario cercano al presidente cuyos tentáculos se extienden por Rusia, Ucrania e incluso, España, donde ha financiado a grupos ultraconservadores como HazteOir.
*«Franco, Franco, Franco...», gritan con ímpetu durante segundos*. Unos lo hacen estáticos, otros dan botes, otros llevan camisetas de la selección española e incluso hay despistados -posiblemente por herencia cultural soviética- que *alzan el puño cerrado* mientras se desgañitan coreando su nombre.
Los cánticos se suceden después de que uno de sus camaradas, micrófono en mano y varios pasos por delante de la bandera, lea un discurso en castellano. Un comunicado que *combina expresiones sacadas del NODO -«títere de la masonería internacional»-* con expresiones de lo más cañí -«echar cojones»- y en el que se ensalza la figura del dictador, la del fundador de la Falange y la de Queipo de Llano. Además, se lanzan mensajes en favor de la guerra en Ucrania, pues en eso son muy pro-Putin: «*Luchamos contra los mismos contra los que luchó el general Franco*: contra el satanismo y su ejército, la OTAN».

Durante el homenaje, los participantes se identifican simplemente como «patriotas cristianos rusos» que aseguran estar viendo «con tristeza lo que está ocurriendo en España». Sin embargo, no son descendientes de las decenas de rusos blancos (zaristas) que lucharon con el bando sublevado en la Guerra Civil. *Tampoco son miembros de la secta que repartía flyers en el metro de Moscú con la cara de «San Francisco Franco»*, al que rezaban y veneraban a principios de los 2000 como a una deidad frente al museo Mayakovski, según cuenta el libro _A Moscú Sin Kalashnikov_.
Se trata, según ha podido comprobar Crónica, de autodenominados «activistas» de la Sociedad del Águila Bicéfala, una asociación promovida por *Konstantin Malofeev* -un oligarca ultraconservador próximo al Kremlin- que se hizo multimillonario gracias a la banca de inversión durante los locos años 90.
Por su cercanía al presidente Putin, Malofeev figura desde 2014 en *la lista de oligarcas sancionados por EEUU*. Se le acusa de financiar las milicias independentistas del Donbás y la anexión de Crimea.
Gracias a su fortuna, _el Oligarca de Dios_ se ha convertido en uno de los ultraconservadores más influyentes de Rusia. Para ello emplea distintas asociaciones en las que se mezcla la filantropía (repartir comida a gente pobre o reconstruir edificios antiguos) con *el lobby destinado a cambiar las leyes*. El caso más claro fue la redacción de una guía de «internet seguro para niños», que en realidad sirvió como borrador para un cambio legal que restringió las libertades en Internet.
Con el caso concreto de Águila Bicéfala, Malofeev persigue una agenda reaccionaria: *la vuelta del zarato como forma de gobierno en Rusia*, la restauración de los títulos nobiliarios y la promoción del legado de los Romanov. Para ello organiza conferencias, torneos de artes marciales e, incluso, recreaciones históricas en las que los participantes pelean vestidos de _druzhinas_.
Águila Bicéfala no resulta ajena al Parlamento Europeo. Informes de esta y otras instituciones ven a *Malofeev como uno de los financiadores de las organizaciones ultraconservadoras españolas CitizenGo y Hazte Oír*, que han protagonizado campañas contra el aborto, la ley trans y la ley contra violencia de género.
Una agenda política compartida que *Malofeev promociona desde su propio medio de comunicación* Trsargrad, una televisión que aspira a ser la Fox rusa. Para el homenaje a Franco, han optado por el titular «Activistas del Águila Bicéfala apoyaron a las fuerzas conservadoras de España» y destacan que *«Franco fue un nacionalista» y un «católico devoto» que «dejó el país con un rey»*.





En la loa al dictador *se mostraron distintas banderas vinculadas a la historia de España* e, incluso, la del partido político Hacer Nación, una formación con representación municipal que busca disputar el voto a Vox. «No sabemos cómo aparece nuestra bandera ahí. No teníamos constancia del homenaje», aseguran a Crónica fuentes del partido en San Fernando de Henares.
Mientras tanto, desde el propio artículo en Tsragrad se asegura que *el acto franquista en la capital rusa se produjo como respuesta «a una acción de apoyo a Rusia* celebrada hoy [20N] en Madrid». Unos hechos a los que dedican otro artículo en el mismo medio donde los miembros de Hacer Nación en San Fernando de Henares posan con la bandera de Águila Bicéfala y cuyo texto asegura que «los organizadores de la acción» hacen «un llamado a la comunidad internacional» para que se deje de ayudar «a los nazis de Kiev», en línea con la propaganda de Putin y del Kremlin.
Moscú, 20N de 2022. *«Patriotas rusos» leen un comunicado homenajeando al hombre que desde el otro lado de Europa incorporó 45.500 españoles al ejército nazi* entre 1941 y1943 para invadir su país. «De lo que sí vamos sobrados en Rusia es de *echar cojones para detener al enemigo que intenta destruirnos*», aseveran los últimos compases del discurso. Después, gritos de «Franco, Franco, Franco».


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Martes a la(s) 6:22 AM)

Argentium dijo:


> Noto que cada vez somos más las voces disonantes y que además se atreven a aportarla frente a la versión unilateral de los hechos, que es aquí contraria al más mínimo dicenso, mayoritaria y fanaticamente pro rusa, mientras otro día más Bakhmut sigue sin caer...



yo prefiero ser prudente y esperar.... es dificil sacar conclusiones con la cantidad de informacion manipulada de uno y otro lado que recibimos. Mi impresion de todas formas es q las mentiras vienen mas del lado ucraniano que del ruso. Vamos a ver lo de Soledar como se desarrolla. Los ucranianos llevan años preparando este momento y las defensas tienen que ser la repera.... Vamos a esperar y seguir acontecimientos...


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 6:52 AM)

Explicando la 'proyección' de los britis en una viñeta:


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Martes a la(s) 7:03 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo creo que estáis viendo otra cosa que no es la realidad, porque si no, no me lo explico, de verdad...
> Son "otros" los que quieren guerra, los que quieren arrebatar la libertad de una gente para decidir, los que estáis apoyando una intervención militar salvaje (encima sacarás el comodín de "qué pasó en Irak?", como si lo viera...
> Yo lo que espero es que nunca te veas en la tesitura de que un ejército entra en tu ciudad o en tu pueblo o que sintieras que alguien quiere quitarte esa libertad, ese anhelo de algo mejor, yo lo espero de verdad, cosa que, me parece que al contrario no es así, y me da pena
> 
> ...



La represion salvaje es la que lleva realizando el gobierno ucraniano en el donbass... y al olvidarlo siempre @alfonbass el que demuestra que no tiene "ningún valor moral" eres tu.... Dejate ya de monsergas moralistas, cuando el que utiliza continuamente argumentos acomodaticios para siempre encontrar alguna razon de justificar los comportamientos nazis del gobierno ucraniano eres tú. 

Puro cinismo el tuyo...


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 7:16 AM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo que no me queda claro, es que parece que en Suecia es obligatorio tanto para hombres para mujeres, curioso de ser así, que es como debería ser de querer igualdad. De todos modos hay noticias en la red en que pone que volvió a ser obligatorio desde 2017, asíque no me cuadra mucho la noticia.
> 
> *Suecia restablece el servicio civil obligatorio por el empeoramiento de la seguridad*
> El Gobierno sueco anunció este lunes su intención de restablecer el servicio civil obligatorio, eliminado en 2008, por el empeoramiento de la situación de seguridad en la zona creado por la *guerra de Ucrania*.



se les ha terminado o de hacerse el sueco, el forero lowfour reclutado?


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 7:19 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Una de rusofobia y sus consecuencias:
> 
> El Banco Central Suizo, reporta en 2022, las *MAYORES PÉRDIDAS DE SU HISTORIA*, 133.000 millones de euros, equivalentes al 17% del PIB del país
> 
> ...



si los suizos no espabilan con esto y reculan pero rápido es que están gobernados por satánicos mayormente


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 7:27 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗ El Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, propuso retirar las tropas de Soledar, que ahora se encuentra en un cerco táctico, pero la propuesta fue rechazada.
> 
> Los líderes políticos de Ucrania requieren que Zaluzhny mantenga Bakhmut (Artemovsk) y Soledar a toda costa, para lo cual transferirá reservas de las regiones occidentales.
> /TG-channel "Residente" con referencia a una fuente en la oficina de Zelensky/
> ...



recuerda mucho a lo que decía el Adolfo de defender la posición hasta el último hombre y la última bala


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 7:29 AM)

Rusia acusa a EE.UU. de avivar el conflicto con Ucrania, mientras Kiev dice que cumple una misión de la OTAN


El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia responsabiliza a EE.UU. por el conflicto en Ucrania debido a su estrategia de "divide y vencerás". Desde Kiev afirman que están cumpliendo una misión de...




odysee.com





El secretario del Consejo de Seguridad de Rusia responsabiliza a EE.UU. por el conflicto en Ucrania debido a su estrategia de "divide y vencerás". *Desde Kiev afirman que están cumpliendo una misión de la OTAN* y reclaman más armamento.


----------



## arriondas (Martes a la(s) 7:30 AM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Estais a las puertas de Moscu en nada...cuentanos mas....anda...chapulin colorao...



Ofensiva es, y mucho, la propaganda infantil que se gastan. Los Andriy, Galileo, Martín Tuitero, Reinaldo, Pulido, Marquina, Prego, Colás, Rojas, Villegas, etc, directamente dan vergüenza ajena, incluso al mas indiferente de los espectadores.


----------



## bigmaller (Martes a la(s) 7:31 AM)

visaman dijo:


> si los suizos no espabilan con esto y reculan pero rápido es que están gobernados por satánicos mayormente



Esto no son los años 30. Suiza hará lo que le ordenen.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Martes a la(s) 7:35 AM)

coscorron dijo:


> Los vehículos inflables se lleva haciendo ni se sabe ya ... Al menos desde la WWII en la batalla del Alamein pero seguramente antes, creo que lo hizo hasta los iraquies en Kuwait.



En toda la historia de la humanidad se han hecho engaños militares pero lo más parecido son los cañones Cuáqueros que podrían ser el origen de estas tácticas.









Quaker gun - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





"...

Durante la Guerra de Independencia de los Estados Unidos , después de casi un año de brutal conflicto rural entre el coronel estadounidense William Washington y el feroz comandante británico, el teniente coronel Banastre Tarleton , el coronel Washington se había retirado a Carolina del Norte en octubre de 1780. 

Con la orden de dejar una fuerza regular de dragones coloniales en el teatro de operaciones de Carolina del Norte por el general de brigada Daniel Morgan , el coronel Washington todavía carecía de la artillería adecuada para desalojar a los leales. El 4 de diciembre, los estadounidenses pudieron atrapar al coronel lealista Rowland Rugeley y su fuerza de unos 125 hombres en la casa y el granero de Rugeley cerca de Camden, Carolina del Sur . Washington les dijo a sus soldados de caballería que desmontaran y rodearan el granero. Fuera de la vista de Rugeley, los hombres de Washington prepararon un tronco de pino para que pareciera un cañón. [1]

El "truco de la pistola cuáquera" funcionó. El coronel Washington apuntó el "cañón" de madera hacia los edificios en los que los leales se habían atrincherado y amenazó con abrir fuego si no se rendían de inmediato. Rugeley entregó rápidamente toda su fuerza sin que se disparara un solo tiro. [1]


Durante el Asedio de Génova se utilizaron cañones de madera...luego ya ha ido evolucionando.


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 7:36 AM)

bigmaller dijo:


> Esto no son los años 30. Suiza hará lo que le ordenen.



si no eres capo de las drojas ni presidente de diputación o gobernador, eres un rico heredero o algo así?


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 7:39 AM)

Harman dijo:


> El ejército ruso sigue avanzando en dirección a Donetsk y enfrentándose activamente al enemigo en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limanskyy y Yuzhno-Donetskyy, según ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano.
> 
> ▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, las tropas rusas infligieron fuego a las acumulaciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en las zonas de Sinovka, Kislovka, Berestovoye en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye en la RNL. Además, se destruyó un ERG enemigo cerca de Dvurechnaya, en la provincia de Kharkiv. Las pérdidas irrecuperables de las AFU en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 50 combatientes ucranianos, 2 BMP y 3 vehículos.
> ▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, la aviación y la artillería alcanzaron a las unidades enemigas en las zonas de Stelmakhovka y Nevskoye. Stelmakhovka, Nevskoye LNR, Serebryanka, Hryhorovka DNR y Lozovaya región de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos más de 60 combatientes terroristas ucranianos, 3 vehículos blindados y 3 camionetas.
> ...



para finales de febrero van a tener un montón de puntos posibles para romper el frente a lo bestia


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 7:42 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Polonia anunció la creación de otra división, que estará estacionada cerca de las fronteras de Bielorrusia y armada con tanques estadounidenses Abrams y K-2 de Corea del sur, que Polonia ahora está comprando apresuradamente. La división está programada para armar el 155-mm ACS "Cangrejo" y el 155-mm de Corea del sur ACS K9 (el primer lote ya se ha entregado a Polonia). Todo esto en el marco de los planes para llevar el número de las fuerzas armadas de Polonia a las personas 300 000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con la suerte que tienen los polacos en 4 pepinazos nucelares tácticos adiós ejercito


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 7:44 AM)

Argentium dijo:


> En burbuja.info se dijo primero
> 
> *Rusia se enfrenta a una revolución y al colapso en 10 años, después de que las sanciones minen su economía, según muchos expertos*
> 15:11 || 09/01/2023



pues si eso le pasa a rusia como estará de mal el resto de mundo


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 7:52 AM)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Así sí joder, las predicciones por lo menos de 10 en 10 años, así si fallas no le importa a nadie. Por ejemplo, vaya cagada lo de JL y su visión remota en el mundial. Sin embargo, dice que ha visto con visión remota que en 10 años aterrizan los UMMITAS encima de pirámide de Giza y si no ocurre nadie se acuerda. Y quien se acuerda ya no le importa.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



no vas a follar en los próximos 10 años


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 7:52 AM)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Hasta Zelenski ha dicho que los defensores de soledar y bajmut estan dando un gran servicio para ganar tiempo al ejercito ukro. Lo mismo dijo emn mariupol y severodonest. Lo dan ya por perdido.



Según el Google maps Ucrania solo controlaba Ayer la zona de las minas de sal.... Y si lo dicen esos.....


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 7:53 AM)

La próxima gran noticia para los mercados no será buena y hará a Europa borrar otro 15%, según Bank of America


No es ningún secreto que el mercado se mueve por grandes noticias o temas, a veces incluso 'pre-temas' o 'cuasi-noticias'. La semana pasada se pudo ver un importante repunte en el arranque de año en las bolsas americanas y europeas a lomos de un nuevo y rápido relato.



www.eleconomista.es





*La próxima gran noticia para los mercados no será buena y hará a Europa borrar otro 15%, según Bank of America*










El Banco Nacional de Suiza sufre las mayores pérdidas de toda su historia pese a la subida del oro


El Banco Nacional de Suiza ha publicado esta mañana un comunicado preocupante. El banco central presentará en 2022 unas pérdidas de récord: "Según cálculos provisionales, el Banco Nacional Suizo reportará una pérdida del orden de 132.000 millones de francos suizos (más de 133.000 millones de...



www.eleconomista.es













Las tecnológicas han despedido a 81.400 empleados sólo en los últimos cien días


La suma de los despidos anunciados por las compañías tecnológicas en los últimos cien días asciende a 81.422 despidos, una cifra suficiente para llenar el aforo del estadio Santiago Bernabéu (81.044 localidades). Según los datos globales recabados por elEconomista.es, basado en el censo que...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## wireless1980 (Martes a la(s) 7:56 AM)

Lego. dijo:


>



Si tienes un argumento presentalo. No esperaras que el foro mire un video a ver si adivina lo que se supone que quieres decir.


----------



## wireless1980 (Martes a la(s) 7:57 AM)

visaman dijo:


> recuerda mucho a lo que decía el Adolfo de defender la posición hasta el último hombre y la última bala



Adolfo y cualquiera que esté en una situación desesperada parecida. ¿O crees que "Adolfo" era especial?
¿O ya no se pueden escribir/decir palabras porque "Adolfo" puede que las usara en algún momento?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Martes a la(s) 7:58 AM)

Si no os queréis despertar con mal cuerpo, no lo miréis. La voz denota desesperación .

Evacuación de heridos ukras en Bakhmut.



Según contestaciones al twit original la traducción de lo dicho en el video:

Él dijo: "¡Aquí están los hombres que defienden a Bakhmut!" (¡Estos son los hombres que defienden a Bakhmut!). La forma en que lo dice implica claramente que la “defensa” de Bajmut es una farsa total.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 8:00 AM)

Llegan mensajes desde Soledar sobre la ocupación por parte de los músicos del sanatorio "Sinfonía de la Sal" y la escuela 14.

La 46ª brigada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que llegó hace un par de días para ayudar, está prácticamente diezmada.

Bielorrusia vpo


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 8:02 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Por desgracia, se trata de una opinión errónea pero muy extendida en la sociedad y el gobierno rusos.
> 
> Todo se reduce a esto: como los ucranianos tienen un Estado tan estúpido, ladrón e ineficiente, no lo defenderán. Por desgracia, esta tesis se topa con una triste realidad.
> 
> ...



al final farlopensky pasara a la historia como el mayor creador de prostitutas ukras de todos los tiempos.


----------



## NS 4 (Martes a la(s) 8:05 AM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pero si es que luchamos contra la OTAN, JAJAJAJA. Con 4 restos de material obsoleto. Aunque discrepo con la cifra, diria que hay 20 HIMARS



Habeis perdido de momento un 20% de vuestro territorio mas rico...y estais haciendo un roto al primer ejercito del mundo???
Mas bien os han roto el culo...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 8:07 AM)

Hasta el momento hay informes no confirmados de que el enemigo ha comenzado a retirar fuerzas en Soledar.

@milinfolive


----------



## NS 4 (Martes a la(s) 8:08 AM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pues mira a ver, que se te ha caido esto por el camino:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y???
Que argumento es ese y en favor de que???

Me gusta lo que hizo Franco con España, igual que me gusta lo que hizo Tito.

A otros les gustaba lo que hacia Iosif Stalin con los pueblos que sometia...cada uno tiene sus preferencias.

Encima karki progre y woke de mierda...lo tienes todo ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Martes a la(s) 8:09 AM)

Drone contra soldado ruso y T-90M durante la lucha por Balka Gulley (área de Svatovo). El sistema de protección Shtora del tanque se activó después de que Ukr le disparara un misil AT.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Martes a la(s) 8:12 AM)




----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 8:16 AM)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Eso, que movilicen más jóvenes rusos de Moscú y San Petersburgo y no minorías étnicas que hay en Rusia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



con lo que llevas en el hilo y aun no nos has dado la receta de la sopa de pepino polaca si es que.............


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 8:19 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Se ha abierto una causa penal contra Smolyaninov, enemigo del pueblo que huyó de Rusia por orden de Bastrykin, jefe del Comité de Investigación de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> El proceso de incoación de tales causas penales aún no se ha automatizado y suele iniciarse tras una campaña pública de ostracismo que obliga a las autoridades a responder a las demandas de la opinión pública, pero todo avanza hacia la automatización y a medio plazo tales personajes serán borrados de la vida pública además de perseguidos penal y administrativamente. La Duma Estatal ya ha empezado a hablar de la necesidad de advertir a los espectadores sobre la presencia de actores traidores en las películas.
> 
> ...



mandar fusilar a gente que no tiene un criterio claro de quien debe ser fusilado, es fusilar por fusilar


----------



## riggedd (Martes a la(s) 8:20 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo creo que estáis viendo otra cosa que no es la realidad, porque si no, no me lo explico, de verdad...
> Son "otros" los que quieren guerra, los que quieren arrebatar la libertad de una gente para decidir, los que estáis apoyando una intervención militar salvaje (encima sacarás el comodín de "qué pasó en Irak?", como si lo viera...
> Yo lo que espero es que nunca te veas en la tesitura de que un ejército entra en tu ciudad o en tu pueblo o que sintieras que alguien quiere quitarte esa libertad, ese anhelo de algo mejor, yo lo espero de verdad, cosa que, me parece que al contrario no es así, y me da pena
> 
> ...



Todavía no os habeis enterado, le pagó los impuestos a otro amo, me importa una mierda pagarle a perro Sánchez que al puto Putin.


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 8:25 AM)

Peineto dijo:


> Preparen la cena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo divertido es que te va poner en el régimen el medico que comas mucho falafel de harina de grillo


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 8:29 AM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta curiosa simulación yankee de un conflicto por Taiwán, aparece Japón en el conflicto, pero se ha dejado a Rusia fuera…je,je,je….
> 
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2023/01/09/politics/taiwan-invasion-war-game-intl-hnk-ml/index.html
> ...



con bombardearlo todo con hipersónicos e hiperbáricas desde lejos ya lo tienen ganado los chinos


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 8:30 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y encima se viene horda de chinos de viaje a Rusia.
> Y no solo turistas.
> Los negocios entre rusos y chinos, siempre son en persona.



y de chinitas buenorras como está el tema?


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 8:32 AM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Drone contra soldado ruso y T-90M durante la lucha por Balka Gulley (área de Svatovo). El sistema de protección Shtora del tanque se activó después de que Ukr le disparara un misil AT.



Buen cacharro el T90


----------



## Honkler (Martes a la(s) 8:45 AM)

visaman dijo:


> y de chinitas buenorras como está el tema?



Chinitas y buenorras en una misma frase es un oxímoron, cuanto menos, escandaloso.


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 8:50 AM)

Guaguei dijo:


> buena gente los opositores bielorusos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay que reconocer que es de boca ancha el cómo la use.............


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 8:54 AM)

Un poco más de la picadora de carne de esta guerra, según los rusos…








Киев признает: В «Бахмутской мясорубке» погибла почти вся укро-армия - Свободная Пресса - Новости спецоперации на Украине. Спецоперация на Украине новости. Спецоперация новости. Украина новости. Новости Украины. Новости спецоперации. Спецоперация.


После перехода Соледара под русский контроль начнутся две битвы — за Славянск и Часов Яр




svpressa.ru


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 8:54 AM)

Honkler dijo:


> Chinitas y buenorras en una misma frase es un oxímoron, cuanto menos, escandaloso.



no conoce ustec Asia entonces.


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 8:58 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *Conclusión:*
> Alguien se esta desprendiendo de dólares a marchas forzadas y todo apunta a China.



y tus activos que tal están todos en andorra y tal?


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 8:59 AM)

«La misión de la OTAN»


La guerra ha cambiado completamente las circunstancias políticas, económicas y sociales para Ucrania. Fue así con el estallido de la guerra en Donbass y lo es más aún ahora desde el inicio de la in…




slavyangrad.es











«La misión de la OTAN»


10/01/2023


La guerra ha cambiado completamente las circunstancias políticas, económicas y sociales para Ucrania. Fue así con el estallido de la guerra en Donbass y lo es más aún ahora desde el inicio de la intervención militar rusa. En 2014, en lugar de negociar, Kiev decretó una _operación antiterrorista_ para justificar el uso del ejército en el territorio nacional y contra la población de las regiones de Donbass, que se había alzado contra lo que percibía como un golpe de estado que amenazaba el _statu quo_ en todos los aspectos de la vida. Ese paso, que dio lugar a la guerra abierta que causó miles de víctimas y enorme destrucción en Donbass, supuso para Ucrania la pérdida de acceso a materias primas como el carbón y del control de la industria desde el momento en el que Kiev decretó el bloqueo de la región.

Durante años, el conflicto bélico justificó recortes en el ámbito social y también un primer intento de reducir las relaciones políticas y, sobre todo, económicas con Rusia. El discurso de la “guerra con Rusia”, “el país agresor” o la “invasión rusa”, que Kiev utilizó desde el inicio de la guerra, ha facilitado para Ucrania la transición de la guerra contenida en Donbass a la guerra extendida a todo el país y en la que no deja de intentar involucrar también a la OTAN. Pero, ante todo, el conflicto bélico ha sido una herramienta útil para avanzar hacia la construcción del país antirruso y vinculado directamente a la Unión Europea y la OTAN que una parte de las élites del país han querido construir desde la independencia en 1991. En ese sentido, los acontecimientos, especialmente desde la invasión rusa, solo han acelerado tendencias ya en marcha. La eliminación de la lengua rusa como segunda lengua del país para apartarla del ámbito público, la prohibición de todo partido considerado insuficientemente leal al régimen de Maidan, el control de la política informativa, la concentración del poder y la ruptura social y política con Rusia y con el pasado común son solo algunos ejemplos.

En el ámbito militar, Ucrania lleva casi nueve años tratando activamente de ser integrada en la cadena de suministros de Occidente. Pese a haber heredado de la Unión Soviética una potente industria militar y haber desarrollado armamento de origen soviético o posteriormente de diseño ucraniano, el estallido de la guerra fue utilizado como argumento para lograr el suministro de armas occidentales. Con escasa sutileza en sus peticiones de armamento, Ucrania siempre ha dejado ver que, más allá del objetivo de reforzar a su ejército, se buscaba también sustituir el armamento de origen soviético por armamento occidental. La intervención militar rusa, supuso un cambio cualitativo. De la misma forma que la guerra de Donbass había hecho posible realizar cambios políticos y sociales que hasta entonces habían resultado imposibles -como comenzar a dar pasos reales para hacer desaparecer la lengua rusa del ámbito social-, la invasión rusa está logrando iniciar cambios similares en el plano militar.

La destrucción de la industria, la crisis energética y el desinterés de Ucrania por mantener independencia alguna de sus socios ha causado unas enormes necesidades de suministro armamentístico. La intensidad del conflicto, una guerra terrestre con elevadísimo uso de artillería, ha aumentado más incluso esa dependencia. Agotado el suministro de armamento de origen soviético de los antiguos países del Pacto de Varsovia, Ucrania se ha visto recompensada por su labor de ejército de esta guerra común contra Rusia con un creciente suministro del material occidental que tanto había ansiado en años anteriores. Hay que recordar que Ucrania tardó años en lograr que Estados Unidos, concretamente Donald Trump, autorizara el envío de los tan esperados misiles antitanque Javelin.

Las cosas han cambiado y las necesidades de Ucrania no pasan por armamento para la guerra de trincheras que libró en Donbass sino por un escudo aéreo con el que sustituir el propio, de origen soviético, y luchar así contra los misiles rusos; artillería y misiles de largo alcance con el que desechar armas antiguas y poder llevar la guerra a territorio ruso y equipamiento pesado como carros de combate con los que continuar su ofensiva en el frente sur hacia Crimea.

Apenas unos días después del anuncio del envío de sistemas antiaéreos Patriot estadounidenses a Ucrania, Francia, que recientemente ha adelantado al Reino Unido en lo que respecta a cumplir los deseos ucranianos, confirmó que entregará carros de combate ligeros. Es probable que ese material francés no cambie el desarrollo de los acontecimientos en el frente. Sin embargo, la tendencia de las entregas de armas occidentales presagia que Kiev continuará presionando en busca de los carros de combate pesados que ansía. Y frente a la fatiga de la guerra que Rusia quiere ver en los países que en estos meses han suministrado material bélico a Ucrania, la realidad es que estas entregas no solo han crecido, sino que han aumentado en cantidad y poder ofensivo. No es de esperar que la situación vaya a invertirse en el corto o medio plazo.

Todo aquello que no era posible hace unos meses lo es ahora. Según ha declarado recientemente el ministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Oleksiy Reznikov, en el pasado uno de los representantes de Ucrania en las conversaciones de Minsk que Kiev jamás dejó de sabotear, las promesas occidentales pasan por el suministro constante a lo largo de 2023. Para ello, las empresas armamentísticas han firmado ya los contratos correspondientes. En sus declaraciones, en la que afirmó conocer ya el volumen de proyectiles y misiles que serán producidos por Occidente para posteriormente ser entregados a Kiev, Reznikov insistió también en el material de la lista de deseos todavía en la categoría de imposibles: carros de combate pesados y aviación. Esas serán las exigencias de Ucrania las próximas semanas. Hasta que también ese material pase a la categoría de sueños antes imposibles que se convierten en realidad. Al fin y al cabo, su actuación parece respaldar la percepción que Oleksiy Reznikov ha manifestado esta semana: “Ucrania cumple hoy la misión de la OTAN sin que ellos derramen su sangre, pero derramando nuestra sangre. Así que ellos deben poner las armas”.


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 9:00 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Gold will be instrumental in China's plan to create an international oil/renminbi market - BNP Paribas
> 
> 
> Kitco News' general-interest stories takes a look at what is making headlines in the marketplace and how that is impacting precious metals prices
> ...



os da igual los Puyoles dependen de como vaya e barça o así


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 9:03 AM)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
9 de enero de 2023

Región de Belgorod

▪ Los medios de defensa antiaérea rusos se han activado cerca de Belgorod. Todos los proyectiles fueron interceptados.

Dirección Starobelsk (mapa):

▪ En la zona de Kupian-Svatovka, las AFU están rotando personal. En la dirección de Raigorodka, se han trasladado refuerzos a los bastiones de la 103ª RR TRO, y han llegado nuevas fuerzas a Stelmakhivka.
➖ Operadores de UAV de la UAF del 40º Batallón Combinado y la 92ª Brigada del Ejército están explorando posiciones de tropas rusas cerca de Kuzemivka, Naugolne y Kolomiychikha.

▪ La actividad de reconocimiento de los GRD ucranianos y los UAV Fly Eye del 80º cuerpo de ejército ha aumentado en la zona de Liman. El enemigo está retirando reservas para una ofensiva en la zona de Dibrova.

Una batería de obuses M777 está instalada en Torske y al menos 15 vehículos blindados están desplegados en Terny.

▪ Se ha observado una mayor actividad de la aviación ucraniana sobre la región de Kharkiv, lo que puede indicar una ofensiva inminente contra posiciones rusas.

Dirección soledar (mapa):

▪ Las unidades de asalto Wagner PMC avanzan por el centro y las afueras del norte de Soledar. Se están produciendo intensos combates en las inmediaciones del edificio de la administración municipal.
➖ Se interrumpen las comunicaciones entre las formaciones enemigas dispersas supervivientes. Es de suponer que el enemigo se prepara para retirarse de la ciudad debido a la dificultad para mantener posiciones.

▪ Al noreste de Bakhmut (Artemivsk), unidades rusas, aprovechando la ventaja del terreno, han roto las defensas del destacamento 17 de las AFU y 60 unidades ombra desde la dirección de Podgorodne y Bakhmutskoye, abriendo el camino para una nueva ofensiva sobre Krasnyaya Hora y Paraskoviyivka. Se está llevando a cabo un barrido de los bastiones adyacentes a las aldeas.
➖ Un mayor éxito de las fuerzas rusas en esta zona permitirá cortar la autopista Seversk-Bakhmut, lo que aislará a la agrupación de las AFU en Bakhmut de los suministros procedentes del norte.
➖ Al sur y al suroeste de Bajmut, las unidades de asalto de Varners están atacando los bastiones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Kleshcheyevka y Opytne. Ambas aldeas están bajo el control total de las tropas rusas.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates de posición en el centro de Marinka. Las unidades rusas intentan empujar a las AFU a las afueras occidentales de la ciudad.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas volvieron a bombardear instalaciones civiles en la aglomeración de Donetsk: Gorlovka, Aleksandrovka fueron alcanzadas. Una mujer murió y tres personas resultaron heridas por fuego de artillería en la capital de la DNR.

Región de Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Los duelos de artillería continúan a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto, con las fuerzas rusas alcanzando objetivos en Charivne, Malyi Shcherbaki, Stepovoye y Novodanilovka.

Las formaciones ucranianas golpearon Dorozhnyanka y Vasylivka.

Frente Sur. Dirección Kherson:

▪ Las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron durante el día un objetivo en Ochakov, región de Mykolayiv. Se destruyó un depósito de municiones de las AFU situado en el territorio de la antigua 7ª Batería Costera.
➖Tras el golpe, se produjo una fuerte explosión en el lugar. Presumiblemente, una estación de radar de defensa aérea también fue destruida junto con el almacén de municiones.

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Hola Prystan y un matrimonio resultó muerto.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 9:06 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Analizando un poco el gráfico del oro.
> 
> En el año 2022 hubo un salto al inicio de la operación especial en Ucrania para luego descender, volver a subir un poco y más o menos estabilizarse, lo que sorprende es que en poco días, lo que llevamos del 2023, haya dado un salto tan importante.
> Es un tema a seguir, ¿seguirá subiendo o se volverá a estabilizar? dentro de un mes sabremos la tendencia.
> ...



teniendo en cuenta que procedes de ilustre estirpe catalana, que de seguro gano sus dineros vendiendo esclavos negros africanos en América, cómprate un detector de metales y busca por toda la casa ancestral y la finca los tesoros que te dejaron y tal


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 9:06 AM)

Alexander Lapin ha sido nombrado: ahora es jefe del Cuartel General de las Fuerzas Terrestres.

Para ser sinceros, esperábamos esta noticia antes de Año Nuevo, pero al final ha sido así.

A pesar de que Lapin dimitió bajo presión pública, no fue aceptada - de hecho, fue el Tribunal Supremo el que insistió en que Lapin siguiera porque "la gente le sigue". El ex comandante del Distrito Militar Central no consiguió hacer de él un pararrayos.

Quizá con su llegada algo cambie por fin en el Ejército.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 9:08 AM)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona NWO durante la noche del 9 al 10 de enero de 2023

▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas bombardearon a última hora de la tarde el distrito urbano de Shebekinsky, en la región de Belgorod. No hay información sobre víctimas.

▪ Las fuerzas rusas bombardearon posiciones enemigas en Buchki, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Starikovo, Shalyhyno, Volfino y Basevka, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra instalaciones de las AFU en Streleche, Zelenoye y Gatishche.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las tropas de misiles y la artillería rusas golpearon concentraciones de efectivos de las AFU en Dvurechnaya, Kupyansk, Krakhmalne, Stelmakhivka y Makiivka.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Bajmut, Soledar, Bilohorivka, Berestivka, Sporny y Kramatorsk.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Marinka, Horhiyivka y Krasnohorivka.

Las formaciones ucranianas, a su vez, bombardearon Donetsk y Horlivka.

▪ En la dirección de Yuzhnodonetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron objetivos enemigos en Novomikhailovka, Vremyevka, Ugledar, Bolshaya Novoselka y Novopol.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las fuerzas rusas atacaron posiciones de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en Hulaypil, Charivne, Shcherbaki y Stepove, así como en Marganets, en la orilla norte del río Dniéper.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas bombardearon infraestructuras civiles en la ciudad de Polohy.

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en el sector sur del frente: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron instalaciones de las AFU en Kherson, Zolotaya Balka y Antonivka, mientras que el enemigo bombardeó el distrito de Skadovsky, en la región de Kherson.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 9:09 AM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente, por si interesa, algo que ya sabemos:
> 
> The attack on Western Europe: you cannot win a war if you don't understand that you are fighting one.



si eso cómprate el machete corta caña mapas de la isla etc..


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 9:11 AM)

Artilleros de la 5ª Brigada despejan Marinka de los bastiones de los terroristas ucranianos

La artillería está trabajando para apoyar a los grupos de asalto que se adentran en la ciudad. Nuestros "dioses de la guerra" cuentan con la ayuda de vehículos aéreos no tripulados para llevar a cabo ataques precisos. Identifican objetivos desde el aire y transmiten sus coordenadas.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 9:13 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> Así es, y no hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Rusia está en una situación realmente difícil.



ciertamente, cada vez hay menos hombres por mujer, es preocupante


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 9:13 AM)

El ejército ruso avanza en las direcciones de Artemivsk, Avdiivka y Liman y mejora la situación táctica en Kupyansk. Los principales esfuerzos se centran en establecer el control sobre el territorio de la DNR - _lo principal de un resumen del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania._

▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo acciones de asalto en las zonas de Belogorovka, Chervonopopovka, Kuzmino LNR y Soledar, Belogorovka, Podgorodne, Artemovsk, Kleshcheevka, Vodyanoye, Kurdyumovka, Mayorsk, Marinka y Pobeda en la DPR.
▪ En las direcciones de Kupyansk y Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU con tanques, morteros y artillería en zonas de 22 n.k. Entre ellas se encuentran Dvurechnaya, Kupyansk, Kyslovka, Kotlyarovka y Krakhmalne en la región de Kharkiv; Stelmakhivka, Makiivka, Ploshanka y Dibrovka en la LNR.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardearon posiciones de las AFU en áreas de más de 25 n.p. Entre ellas: Spornoye, Berestovoye, Belogorovka, Soledar y Artemivsk en la DNR.
▪ En las últimas 24 horas, las tropas rusas lanzaron ocho ataques con misiles y 31 ataques aéreos, además de disparar 63 proyectiles desde MLRS.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 9:14 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> Bueno esperemos de aquí a marzo, yo les voy a dar otra oportunidad, si de aquí a la primavera no hay avances importantes pues le daré la razón.



los habrá a finales de febrero dejo de fumar y se lía


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 9:16 AM)

Por encargo del gobernador de la región de Tula, Alexei Dyumin, se ha creado un centro de formación para operadores de drones.

▪ Está diseñado para formar a operadores de unidades del ejército ruso y otros organismos de seguridad que participan en los UAS. Las clases las imparten instructores con experiencia en combate y profesores de la Universidad Estatal de Tula.
▪ Se celebró la primera graduación de operadores de UAV: todos ellos superaron con éxito las pruebas de examen y recibieron sus certificados.
❗ Se necesitan centros de este tipo en todas las regiones.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 9:20 AM)

Argentium dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa estimó que cada disparo de fusil ruso provoca la baja de 7,3 enemigos y cada salva de artillería acaba con 109,21 enemigo ucraniano, hechos los cálculos pertinentes por el departamento técnico especializado de este Ministerio, las fuerzas rusas y sus aliados han causado la muerte o mutilación de 231.278.439 ucranianos, se ha enviado a un comando de spetsna a tratar de conseguir algún ejemplar de ucraniano que hubiera sobrevivido para el zoológico de Moscú. Ampliaremos



contrátelo cuanto antes lo necesita
Curso de Gestión Contable y Gestión Administrativa para Auditoría


----------



## Seronoser (Martes a la(s) 9:22 AM)

Argentium dijo:


> Noto que cada vez somos más las voces disonantes y que además se atreven a aportarla frente a la versión unilateral de los hechos, que es aquí contraria al más mínimo dicenso, mayoritaria y fanaticamente pro rusa, mientras otro día más Bakhmut sigue sin caer...



Lo que es usted es un llorón. Además de pesado, porque llora durante 4 o 5 posts seguidos, no se limita a uno y ya. No aporta nada más que lloros. A mí me está cansando su actitud, porque ensucia el hilo constantemente.
Le meto en la neverita un tiempo, y luego vemos si se ha calmado o si sigue igual de nervioso


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 9:23 AM)

Destrucción en Artemivsk. Vista desde un dron.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (Martes a la(s) 9:26 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Fíjate que con 16 años tienen más cojones que el 90 % del hilo....



Leerte es patético... es surrealista cuando menos... así nos luce el pelo, con gentuza como vosotros como responsables de la gestión de los sistemas económicos y políticos, indigente intelectuales, incapaces y QUE CUANDO SE PRECISAN HACEN LAS COSAS POR COHONES... 

POR COHONES sólo actúan los imbéciles, mayormente... la gente inteligente actúa por dignidad, por coherencia, por un arranque de simple sentido común... incluso por sentido del deber, pero sin mero apasionamiento; los "ultimos de Filipinas" son una muestra de lo que es la dignidad, el sentido del deber, el CUMPLIMIENTO de un deber incluso que vas más allá de lo debido y merecido, PERO QUE ES MUESTRA DE LO DIGNO, de lo GRANDE, de lo auténtico Y DEL VALOR...

- No de los COHONES...

Si tú tuvieses esa dignidad y ese sentido del deber y realmente CREYESES que en Ucrania se está defendiendo TU LIBERTAD, entonces harías lo que toca y no estarías aquí dándonos el coñazo y METIENDO LA MANO EN LA ECONOMÍA DE TODOS con TUS PARIDAS y la de la gente que las apoya por SUS INTERESES, ni por la libertad, ni por los de los ciudadanos...

Si el resto tuvíesemos, NO COHONES, sino un poco de dignidad a gente como tú o BORRELL o Von Der Leyen os enviaríamos a primera línea de frente a DARNOS EJEMPLO de vuestras IMBECILIDADES...


----------



## vil. (Martes a la(s) 9:38 AM)

Argentium dijo:


> Noto que cada vez somos más las voces disonantes y que además se atreven a aportarla frente a la versión unilateral de los hechos, que es aquí contraria al más mínimo dicenso, mayoritaria y fanaticamente pro rusa, mientras otro día más Bakhmut sigue sin caer...



Mira lo malo de los OTANISTAS es que no escuchais... os da igual todo, sois el POLITBURO soviético y sus gentes encerrados en vuestro cúpula...

Ayer iba a entrar en el foro, estuve leyendo la situación de Alemania... y simplemente es tan bestial la situación en la que estamos a nivel económico que hoy ya hay que empezar a pensar en UNO MISMO Y por sí mismo, en este caso a nivel de España y de un sálvese quíen pueda, porque las situaciones son de drama, hacia horror y no se vislumbra ni una sombra a la que cobijarse...

Y os da igual... todo os da igual... sois INCAPACES DE VER que Rusia lleva ahí parapetada más de 10 meses y... y... y... NO, no va a salir de ahí, le va bien así, no va a cambiar, para qué, tú vas allí, para qué va a venir ella aquí...

Y mientras otros os advertimos la ruína a la que nos lleva esta deriva, pues vosotros MAS Y MAS METRALLA para la RUINA...

Italia, Japón y Alemania en la IIWW entraron en esa guerra igual que nosotros hemos entrado en la de UCRANIA, sin RECURSOS... la URRS y el Tio Sam no ganaron aquella guerra porque fuesen mejores, la ganaron porque tenían RECURSOS... y no me vuelvas a repetir lo del PIB, por favor, no me lo vuelvas a repetir que de verdad que es lamentable que me vuelvas con esas... son RECURSOS, no PIB...


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 9:38 AM)

visaman dijo:


> ciertamente, cada vez hay menos hombres por mujer, es preocupante



Un simple análisis estadístico muestra que, efectivamente, esa debe ser una preocupación mayoritaria en Rusia.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 9:39 AM)

La parte occidental de Soledar y la última carretera que queda para salir de la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 9:40 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Destrucción en Artemivsk. Vista desde un dron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder, con un nuke habrían conseguido lo mismo pero más rápido


----------



## Icibatreuh (Martes a la(s) 9:44 AM)

The Guardian y los anglos siempre mienten y nos querrán engañar. Estad atentos

*'Rusia y Wagner 'probablemente controlan la mayor parte de' Soledar, dice el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido. The Guardian.*

En su actualización diaria publicada hace poco tiempo, el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido dice que Rusia y Wagner "probablemente controlan la mayor parte" de Soledar en medio de feroces combates por la ciudad de Donbass.

Rusia y Wagner han logrado avances tácticos en los últimos cuatro días, dice el ministerio, en lo que describió como "muy probablemente un esfuerzo para envolver a Bakhmut desde el norte e interrumpir las líneas de comunicación".

Agrega que, sin embargo, es "poco probable que Rusia rodee la ciudad de manera inminente porque las fuerzas ucranianas mantienen líneas defensivas estables en profundidad y controlan las rutas de suministro".









Russia-Ukraine live: Russia and Wagner likely in control of most of Soledar, says UK defence ministry


‘Almost no walls left’ in Soledar, says Zelenskiy, as fierce fighting continues




www.theguardian.com


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 9:45 AM)

En cuanto a los nombres de los asentamientos en la DNR. La ley de la DNR llama a la ciudad Artemovsk. Ahora se llama Bakhmut según las leyes ucranianas aprobadas bajo Poroshenko.
Tan pronto como la ciudad sea liberada, Artemovsk aparecerá en el mapa de acuerdo con el decreto del Jefe de la DNR del 12 de marzo de 2022, que revierte todos los nombres de las ciudades de la DNR dentro de las fronteras de la antigua región ucraniana de Donetsk, a partir del 11 de mayo de 2014, a cuando se celebró un referéndum sobre la secesión de la DNR de Ucrania.
Todos los cambios de nombre realizados por Ucrania en los territorios ocupados de la DNR después del 11 de mayo de 2014 son ilegales y, por lo tanto, serán anulados. Todos los soldados ucranianos que interfieran en este proceso serán tratados (aunque no sólo por ese motivo ) como ocupantes.
Si los ciudadanos quieren Bakhmut en lugar de Artemovsk, ellos mismos pueden someter tal iniciativa a un referéndum local después de la guerra. Y si quieren que su ciudad se llame Bakhmut en lugar de Artemovsk, deberían tener la oportunidad de votarlo.
Hasta entonces será Artemovsk, por mucho alboroto que alguien monte al respecto en Internet. Los soldados de las AFU que mueren en Artemovsk mueren sólo por Bakhmut.
Nuestros soldados están liberando Artemovsk.
Qué ironía (en la voz de Mikhalkov).
PS. Pushilin ha confirmado hoy que eso es exactamente lo que ocurrirá. Después de la guerra, los residentes tendrán la oportunidad de opinar sobre estas cuestiones. Sin Ucrania.

BORIS ROZHIN


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 9:45 AM)

Después de retirarse las tropas de Ucrania y las unidades especiales de la OTAN toca desminar el territorio….








Для строительства водовода из Дона: как саперы ВС РФ очищают поля в ДНР


При отступлении украинские боевики минировали поля и дороги, вели беспорядочные массированные обстрелы и оставили после себя множество ловушек и неразорвавшихся боеприпасов.




tvzvezda.ru


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 9:48 AM)

vil. dijo:


> Mira lo malo de los OTANISTAS es que no escuchais... os da igual todo, sois el POLITBURO soviético y sus gentes encerrados en vuestro cúpula...
> 
> Ayer iba a entrar en el foro, estuve leyendo la situación de Alemania... y simplemente es tan bestial la situación en la que estamos a nivel económico que hoy ya hay que empezar a pensar en UNO MISMO Y por sí mismo, en este caso a nivel de España y de un sálvese quíen pueda, porque las situaciones son de drama, hacia horror y no se vislumbra ni una sombra a la que cobijarse...
> 
> ...



no creo que salgas a la calle a tomar el vermu con la parienta llevando el hacha y tal, entre otras cosas porque el bar cerro por ruina


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 9:51 AM)

Un dron ruso ha filmado un certero impacto en el emplazamiento de militantes ucranianos cerca de Kupyansk. El vídeo muestra claramente la trayectoria inusual del proyectil.

Atención TG-pregunta de la comunidad: ¿Qué tipo de munición fue it❓









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 9:52 AM)

Estados Unidos y los Países Bajos han financiado la modernización de cientos de tanques T-72 para enviarlos a Ucrania. El trabajo será realizado por la empresa privada Excalibur Army, que forma parte del holding checo de ingeniería de armas Checoslovaco Grupo.

Excalibur Army ya llevó a cabo la modernización de los tanques T-72 para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania el año pasado. Los sistemas de motor, comunicación y guía se han modernizado, la armadura se ha fortalecido con protección dinámica.

Excalibur Army entró en el mercado en 1995. Una de las principales áreas de trabajo fue el desarrollo de nuevos modelos, así como la reparación y modernización de equipos militares de estilo soviético.

@epoddubny


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Martes a la(s) 9:53 AM)

Honkler dijo:


> Chinitas y buenorras en una misma frase es un oxímoron, cuanto menos, escandaloso.



son tus gustos. No tienen pq ser los de todos


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (Martes a la(s) 9:53 AM)

Artículo interesante. Ya he visto alguna referencia por aquí, pero vale la pena.

*30.12.2022*

Escriben Kit Klarebenrg y Tom Secker.

* Sobre los autores:

*- Kit Klarebenrg*: periodista de investigación especializado en la influencia de los servicios de inteligencia en la política.​*- Tom Secker*: periodista especializado en la influencia de los servicios de seguridad e inteligencia y del Pentágono en Hollywood. Es el fundador del portal Spy Culture | The State and Popular Culture.​
Declassified intelligence files expose inconvenient truths of Bosnian war - The Grayzone
*Declassified intelligence files expose inconvenient truths of Bosnian war*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Archivos de inteligencia desclasificados exponen verdades incómodas de la guerra de Bosnia*


Spoiler



Un tesoro de archivos de inteligencia enviados por las fuerzas de paz canadienses exponen las operaciones encubiertas de la CIA, los envíos ilegales de armas, los combatientes yihadistas importados, las posibles banderas falsas y las atrocidades escenificadas.

El mito establecido de la guerra de Bosnia es que los separatistas serbios, alentados y dirigidos por *Slobodan Milošević* y sus acólitos en Belgrado, intentaron apoderarse por la fuerza del territorio croata y bosnio para crear una “Gran Serbia” irredentista (Milosevic tried to build Greater Serbia, trial told). En cada paso del camino, purgaron a los musulmanes indígenas en un genocidio deliberado y concertado, mientras se negaban a participar en conversaciones de paz constructivas.

Esta narrativa fue perpetuada agresivamente por los principales medios de comunicación en ese momento, y legitimada aún más por el *Tribunal Penal Internacional para la ex Yugoslavia (TPIY)* creado por la *ONU* una vez que terminó el conflicto. Se ha vuelto axiomático e incuestionable en la conciencia occidental desde entonces, reforzando la sensación de que la negociación invariablemente equivale a apaciguamiento, una mentalidad que ha permitido a los halcones de guerra de la *OTAN* justificar múltiples intervenciones militares en los años siguientes.

Sin embargo, una gran cantidad de cables de inteligencia enviados por las tropas canadienses de mantenimiento de la paz en Bosnia al Cuartel General de la Defensa Nacional de Ottawa (United Nations Protection Force (UNPROFOR) - Canada.ca), publicado por primera vez por Canada Declassified a principios de 2022, expone esta narrativa como una farsa cínica (Introduction · UNPROFOR Intelligence Reports · Canada Declassified).

Los documentos ofrecen una visión inigualable, de primera mano y en tiempo real de la guerra a medida que se desarrollaba, con la perspectiva de que la paz se degradara rápidamente hasta convertirse en un derramamiento de sangre que finalmente causó la dolorosa muerte de la Yugoslavia multiétnica y de múltiples religiones.

Los soldados canadienses formaban parte de una *Fuerza de Protección de la ONU* más amplia *(UNPROFOR)* enviada a la ex Yugoslavia en 1992, con la vana esperanza de que las tensiones no escalaran hasta convertirse en una guerra total y que todas las partes pudieran llegar a un acuerdo amistoso. Se quedaron hasta el amargo final, mucho más allá del punto en que su misión se redujo a un fracaso miserable y potencialmente mortal (The UN Failure in Yugoslavia: Lessons from Canadian Peacekeeping).

El análisis cada vez más sombrío de las fuerzas de paz en la realidad sobre el terreno ofrece una perspectiva sincera de la historia de la guerra que se ha ocultado en gran medida al público. Es una historia de operaciones encubiertas de la *CIA*, provocaciones literalmente explosivas, envíos ilegales de armas, combatientes yihadistas importados, posibles banderas falsas y atrocidades escenificadas.

* Lea los cables UNPROFOR canadienses completos aquí:

```
https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/1F-Copy.pdf
```

* Vea extractos clave de los archivos a los que se hace referencia en este artículo aquí:

```
https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/image-17.pdf
```

*“Interferencia externa en el proceso de paz”*

Es un hecho poco conocido pero reconocido abiertamente que EEUU sentó las bases para la guerra en Bosnia, saboteando un acuerdo de paz negociado por la Comunidad Europea a principios de 1992. Bajo sus auspicios, el país sería una confederación, dividida en tres semi-regiones autónomas a lo largo de las líneas étnicas. Aunque lejos de ser perfecto, cada lado generalmente obtuvo lo que quería, en particular, el autogobierno, y al menos disfrutó de un resultado preferible al conflicto total.

Sin embargo, el 28 de marzo de 1992, el embajador estadounidense en Yugoslavia, *Warren Zimmerman*, se reunió con el presidente bosnio *Alija Izetbegovic*, musulmán bosnio, para supuestamente ofrecer el reconocimiento de Washington del país como estado independiente. Prometió además apoyo incondicional en la inevitable guerra posterior, si rechazaba la propuesta comunitaria (Obituary: Alija Izetbegovic, 1925-2003). Horas más tarde, Izetbegovic se puso en pie de guerra y la lucha estalló casi de inmediato.

La sabiduría recibida dicta que los estadounidenses estaban preocupados de que el papel de liderazgo de Bruselas en las negociaciones debilitaría el prestigio internacional de Washington y ayudaría a que la futura Unión Europea emergiera como un bloque de poder independiente tras el colapso del comunismo (The Srebrenica Precedent).

Si bien los funcionarios estadounidenses sin duda sostenían tales preocupaciones, los cables de UNPROFOR exponen una agenda mucho más oscura en el trabajo. Washington quería que Yugoslavia se redujera a escombros y planeó someter violentamente a los serbios prolongando la guerra tanto como fuera posible. Para Estados Unidos, los serbios eran el grupo étnico más decidido a preservar la existencia de la conflictiva república independiente.

La asistencia absolutista de Washington a los bosnios sirvió muy eficazmente a estos objetivos. Era un artículo de fe en la corriente dominante occidental en ese momento, y sigue siéndolo hoy, que la intransigencia serbia en las negociaciones bloqueó el camino hacia la paz en Bosnia (UN Tested by Bosnian Serbs' Intransigence). Sin embargo, los cables de UNPROFOR dejan en claro repetidamente que este no fue el caso.

En cables enviados entre julio y septiembre de 1993, el momento de un alto el fuego y un nuevo intento de dividir el país de manera amistosa, las fuerzas de paz canadienses atribuyen repetidamente un carácter obstinado a los bosnios, no a los serbios (https://archive.is/7Hldj#selection-369.136-369.162). Como afirma un extracto representativo, el objetivo "insuperable" de "satisfacer las demandas musulmanas será el principal obstáculo en cualquier conversación de paz".

Varios pasajes también se refieren a cómo la "interferencia externa en el proceso de paz" "no ayudó a la situación" y "no se podría lograr la paz" "si las partes externas continúan alentando a los musulmanes a ser exigentes e inflexibles en las negociaciones".

Por asistencia “externa”, UNPROFOR por supuesto se refería a Washington. Su apoyo incondicional a los bosnios los motivó a “[negociar] como si hubieran ganado la guerra”, que hasta ese momento habían “perdido”.

“Animar a Izetbegovic a esperar más concesiones” y “los claros deseos de Estados Unidos de levantar el embargo de armas a los musulmanes y bombardear a los serbios son serios obstáculos para poner fin a los combates en la antigua Yugoslavia”, registraron las fuerzas de paz el 7 de septiembre de 1993 (https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/Bosnia.pdf).

Al día siguiente, informaron al cuartel general que “los serbios han sido los que más cumplieron con los términos del alto el fuego” (https://thegrayzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/Bosnia.pdf). Mientras tanto, Izetbegovic basaba su posición negociadora en “la imagen popular de los serbobosnios como los malos”. Validar esta ilusión tuvo un beneficio concomitante, a saber, precipitar ataques aéreos de la OTAN en áreas serbias. Esto no pasó desapercibido para las fuerzas de paz:

“No habrá conversaciones serias en Ginebra mientras Izetbegovic crea que se realizarán ataques aéreos contra los serbios. Estos ataques aéreos fortalecerán en gran medida su posición y probablemente lo harán menos cooperativo en las negociaciones”.

Simultáneamente, los combatientes musulmanes “no daban oportunidad a las conversaciones de paz, simplemente se volvían locos por el cuero”, y estaban muy dispuestos y eran capaces de ayudar en el objetivo de Izetbegovic. A lo largo de los últimos meses de 1993, lanzaron innumerables andanadas en territorio serbio en toda Bosnia, violando el alto el fuego.

En diciembre, cuando las fuerzas serbias lanzaron un “gran ataque” propio, un cable de ese mes afirmó que desde principios del verano, “la mayor parte de la actividad serbia ha sido defensiva o en respuesta a la provocación musulmana”.

Un cable de la UNPROFOR del 13 de septiembre señaló que en Sarajevo, “las fuerzas musulmanas continúan infiltrándose en el área del monte Igman y bombardeando las posiciones del *BSA [Ejército de los serbios de Bosnia]* alrededor de la ciudad todos los días”, siendo el “objetivo evaluado” “aumentar la simpatía occidental provocando un incidente” "y culpar a los serbios”.

Dos días después, continuaba la “provocación” del ejército serbobosnio (BSA), aunque “se informa que el BSA está ejerciendo moderación”. Esta área siguió siendo un objetivo bosnio clave durante algún tiempo después. El volumen de julio a septiembre concluye con un siniestro cable:

“La ocupación del Monte Igman por parte del BSA no está afectando negativamente la situación en Sarajevo. Es simplemente una excusa para que Izetbegovic retrase las negociaciones. Sus propias tropas han sido las peores violadoras [énfasis añadido] del acuerdo de alto el fuego [del 30 de julio]”.

*Ingrese a los muyahidines: “ Los musulmanes no están por encima de disparar contra su propia gente o áreas de la ONU”*

Durante todo el conflicto, los muyahidines bosnios trabajaron incesantemente para intensificar la violencia. Musulmanes de todo el mundo inundaron el país a partir de la segunda mitad de 1992, librando la yihad contra los croatas y los serbios. Muchos ya habían adquirido experiencia en el campo de batalla afgano durante la década de 1980 y principios de la de 1990 después de llegar de grupos fundamentalistas infiltrados por la CIA y el *MI6* en Gran Bretaña y Estados Unidos. Para ellos, Yugoslavia era el próximo campo de reclutamiento (ClandesTime 113 – An Alternative History of Al Qaeda: The Destruction of Yugoslavia | Spy Culture).

Los muyahidines llegaban con frecuencia en “vuelos negros”, junto con un flujo interminable de armas en violación del embargo de la ONU (Richard J Aldrich: America used Islamists to arm Bosnian Muslims). Esto comenzó como una operación conjunta iraní y turca, con el respaldo financiero de Arabia Saudita, aunque a medida que aumentaba el volumen de armas, EEUU se hizo cargo y llevó la carga mortal a un aeropuerto en Tuzla utilizando flotas de aviones C-130 Hércules.

Las estimaciones del número de los muyahidines bosnios varían enormemente, pero su contribución fundamental a la guerra civil parece clara. El negociador estadounidense para los Balcanes, *Richard Holbrooke*, declaró en 2001 que los bosnios “no habrían sobrevivido” sin su ayuda y calificó su papel en el conflicto como un “pacto con el diablo” del que Sarajevo aún no se había recuperado (Bosnia Seen as Hospitable Base and Sanctuary for Terrorists).

Los combatientes muyahidines nunca se mencionan explícitamente en los cables de la UNPROFOR, y tampoco los bosnios: el término “musulmanes” se usa con liberalidad. Aun así, abundan las referencias oblicuas al primero.

Un informe de inteligencia de invierno de 1993 observó que “los sistemas de comando y control débiles y descentralizados” de los tres bandos opuestos produjeron “una proliferación generalizada de armas y la existencia de varios grupos paramilitares oficiales y no oficiales, que a menudo tienen agendas individuales y locales”. Entre esos grupos “no oficiales” estaban los muyahidines, por supuesto.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 9:53 AM)

Cada vez se habla más de la inminente evacuación de las tropas ucranianas en Soledar debido al gran número de bajas y a su incapacidad para mantener la ciudad. Según el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano, la mayor parte del ejército ucraniano está movilizado, es decir, se trata de militares no profesionales lanzados al frente sin ninguna formación militar. No debemos ser complacientes al respecto, pero hay algo de verdad en las palabras de los funcionarios del régimen de Kiev.

Mientras tanto, el enemigo se aferra a Soledar con los restos de unidades aún listas para el combate, pero de un modo u otro la situación no favorece a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Según los informes desde el terreno, nuestras fuerzas controlan la "carretera de la vida" entre Artemivsk y Soledar, lo que significa que el suministro operativo a los militantes ucranianos está significativamente interrumpido, lo que tarde o temprano nos traerá el resultado deseado.

@epoddubny


----------



## Despistado3 (versión3.0) (Martes a la(s) 9:53 AM)

Continuación.

*30.12.2022*

Escriben Kit Klarebenrg y Tom Secker.

Declassified intelligence files expose inconvenient truths of Bosnian war - The Grayzone
*Declassified intelligence files expose inconvenient truths of Bosnian war*

Traducción paco-Google.

*Archivos de inteligencia desclasificados exponen verdades incómodas de la guerra de Bosnia*


Spoiler



Más claramente, en diciembre de ese año, las fuerzas de paz registraron cómo *David Owen*, un ex político británico que se desempeñó como principal negociador de la Comunidad Europea en la ex Yugoslavia, “había sido condenado a muerte por ser responsable de la muerte de 130.000 musulmanes en Bosnia, ” su sentencia “aprobada por el 'Tribunal de Honor de los Musulmanes'”. Se entendió que "45 personas estaban en el lugar en toda Europa para llevar a cabo la sentencia".








Owen ciertamente no fue responsable de la muerte de 130.000 musulmanes, ya que ni mucho menos tantos bosnios, croatas y serbios murieron en el transcurso de la guerra. Los bosnios tampoco eran extremistas religiosos con una red de operativos en todo el continente, listos para llevar a cabo fatwas transmitidos por un "Tribunal de Honor".

Después de este incidente, que nunca antes se había revelado públicamente, hay informes de que “los musulmanes” preparan provocaciones de bandera falsa. En enero de 1994, un cable observó:

“Los musulmanes no dudan en disparar contra su propio pueblo o áreas de la ONU y luego afirmar que los serbios son los culpables para ganar más simpatía occidental. Los musulmanes a menudo ubican su artillería muy cerca de los edificios de la ONU y áreas sensibles como hospitales con la esperanza de que el fuego de contrabombardeo serbio golpee estos sitios bajo la mirada de los medios internacionales”.








Otro cable registra cómo “tropas musulmanas disfrazadas de fuerzas de la ONU” fueron vistas con cascos azules de la UNPROFOR y “una combinación de ropa de combate noruega y británica”, conduciendo vehículos pintados de blanco y marcados como ONU. El director general de las fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz temía que si dicha connivencia se "extendera" o "se utilizara para infiltrarse en las líneas croatas", "aumentaría en gran medida las posibilidades de que las fuerzas legítimas de la ONU sean atacadas por los croatas".

“Esto puede ser exactamente lo que pretenden los musulmanes, posiblemente provocar más presión para ataques aéreos contra los croatas”, agrega el cable.

Ese mismo mes, los cables de UNPROFOR especularon que “los musulmanes” atacarían el aeropuerto de Sarajevo, el destino de la ayuda humanitaria para los bosnios, con un ataque de bandera falsa. Como “los serbios serían los culpables obvios” en tal escenario, “los musulmanes obtendrían un gran valor propagandístico de tal actividad serbia”, y era “muy tentador para los musulmanes realizar el bombardeo y culpar a los serbios”.








*Guerras de poder de EEUU, antes y ahora*

En este contexto, los cables relacionados con la *Masacre de Markale* adquieren un carácter particularmente llamativo. El 5 de febrero de 1994, una explosión destrozó un mercado civil, causando 68 muertos y 144 heridos.

La responsabilidad por el ataque, y los medios por los cuales se ejecutó, ha sido muy cuestionada desde entonces, con investigaciones oficiales separadas que arrojaron resultados no concluyentes. La ONU en ese momento no pudo hacer una atribución (Mladic Witness Casts Doubt on Markale Attack), aunque las tropas de UNPROFOR han testificado desde entonces que sospechaban que la parte bosnia pudo haber sido responsable (Karadzic Witnesses Question Markale Attack).

En consecuencia, los cables de esta época se refieren a “aspectos inquietantes” del evento, incluidos los periodistas que fueron “dirigidos a la escena tan rápidamente” y “una presencia del ejército musulmán muy visible en el área”.

“Sabemos que los musulmanes han disparado contra sus propios civiles y el aeródromo en el pasado para llamar la atención de los medios”, concluyó uno. Un memorándum posterior observa: “Fuerzas musulmanas fuera de Sarajevo, en el pasado, colocaron explosivos de alta potencia en sus propias posiciones y luego los detonaron bajo la mirada de los medios, afirmando que fueron bombardeos serbios. Esto se ha utilizado como pretexto para el 'contrafuego' musulmán y los ataques contra los serbios”.








No obstante, en su condena de 2003 del general serbio *Stanislav Galić* por su papel en el asedio de Sarajevo, el TPIY concluyó que la Masacre fue perpetrada deliberadamente por las fuerzas serbias, un fallo sostenido en apelación (https://www.icty.org/x/cases/galic/acjug/en/gal-acjud061130.pdf).

Los autores de este artículo no emiten ningún juicio sobre lo que sucedió o no sucedió en Markale ese fatídico día. Sin embargo, la oscuridad que rodeaba el evento presagiaba eventos cruciales que justificaban las escaladas en cada subsiguiente guerra de poder occidental, desde Irak hasta Libia, Siria y Ucrania.

Desde el inicio de la guerra de poder de Ucrania este 24 de febrero, los crímenes de guerra deliberados, los incidentes reales engañosamente enmarcados como crímenes de guerra y los eventos potencialmente escenificados son hechos prácticamente diarios, junto con las andanadas de reclamos y reconvenciones de culpabilidad. En algunos casos , los funcionarios de un lado incluso han pasado de celebrar y atribuirse el mérito de un ataque a culpar al otro en cuestión de días o simplemente de horas (EXPOSED: Before Ukraine blew up Kerch Bridge, British spies plotted it - The Grayzone). La sustancia y el giro se han vuelto inseparables, si no simbióticos.

En los años venideros, quién hizo qué a quién y cuándo bien podría convertirse, a la manera del TPIY, en asuntos decididos en tribunales internacionales. Ya hay movimientos para establecer un organismo similar una vez que termine la guerra en Ucrania.

Los parlamentarios de los Países Bajos han exigido que *Vladimir Putin* sea juzgado en La Haya (Dutch MPs want Putin tribunal set up in The Hague). El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Francia ha pedido que se cree un tribunal especial (France backs plans for tribunal for Russian officials over Ukraine war). La *ONG Truth Hounds*, con sede en Kiev, recopila pruebas todos los días de las supuestas atrocidades rusas en todo el país, al servicio de dicho tribunal (Ukraine’s true detectives: the investigators closing in on Russian war criminals).

No cabe duda de que tanto las fuerzas de Kiev como las de Moscú han cometido atrocidades y han matado a civiles en este conflicto, al igual que es indiscutible que los tres bandos en la Guerra de Bosnia fueron culpables de actos atroces y masacres de personas inocentes y/o indefensas. Es razonable suponer que el salvajismo se volverá cada vez más despiadado a medida que avanza la guerra en Ucrania, de la misma manera que ocurrió con la desintegración de Yugoslavia.

No se sabe con certeza cuánto tiempo continuará la lucha, aunque los funcionarios de la UE y la OTAN han pronosticado que podrían ser varios años, y las potencias occidentales claramente tienen la intención de mantener activa la guerra indirecta durante el mayor tiempo posible (Ukraine war could last for years, warns Nato chief). El 11 de octubre, _The Washington Post_ informó que EEUU admitió en privado que Kiev era incapaz de “ganar la guerra por completo”, pero también “descartó la idea de empujar o incluso empujar a Ucrania a la mesa de negociaciones” (The endless proxy war, by design).

Esto pone de relieve otro mito que surgió a raíz de las guerras yugoslavas y que perdura hasta el día de hoy. Es la noción generalizada que la negociación y los intentos de asegurar un acuerdo pacífico solo envalentonaron a los "agresores" serbios.

Este peligroso mito ha servido como justificación para todo tipo de intervenciones occidentales destructivas. Los ciudadanos de estos países viven con las consecuencias de esas acciones hasta el día de hoy, a menudo como migrantes después de huir de ciudades y pueblos arrasados por las guerras de cambio de régimen.

Otro legado tóxico de las guerras de los Balcanes también perdura: la preocupación de los occidentales por la vida humana está determinada por el bando de sus gobiernos en un conflicto determinado. Como demuestran los cables canadienses de la UNPROFOR, EEUU y sus aliados han cultivado el apoyo a sus guerras al ocultar una realidad que incluso sus propias fuerzas armadas documentaron con detalles clínicos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 9:56 AM)

Estados Unidos está considerando donar vehículos blindados de combate Stryker a Ucrania como parte de un nuevo paquete de ayuda militar.
Esto podría anunciarse tan pronto como la próxima semana.
/político/
#EE.UU

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 9:57 AM)

Francia y Polonia están presionando a Berlín para que suministre a Ucrania tanques Leopard 2 alemanes (arriba). Así lo informa Politico, citando una fuente diplomática en París.

Según la publicación, en un intento por impulsar la transferencia de vehículos de combate alemanes, Francia quiere reemplazarlos en Europa con tanques Leclerc de producción nacional (abajo).
#Europa

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 10:01 AM)

❗El lider interino de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, anunció que Artyomovsk (Bakhmut) está cerca de la liberación. La lucha ya está en marcha en la parte occidental de la ciudad.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 10:02 AM)

En 2023, las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia recibirán nuevos equipos militares:

- 22 lanzadores con misiles balísticos intercontinentales "Yars", "Avangard" y "Sarmat";

- 3 bombarderos estratégicos Tu-160;

- Submarino nuclear del proyecto "Borey-A" "Emperador Alejandro III";

- El ejército también recibirá 4 submarinos y 12 barcos de superficie.

Está previsto aumentar el suministro de sistemas de misiles hipersónicos de alta precisión "Dagger" y "Zirkon" y continuar trabajando en otros modelos prometedores.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 10:05 AM)

Soledar - situación en la mañana del 10.01.23

La principal noticia hasta ahora es que las AFU no se han retirado de la ciudad por la noche, de forma encubierta, como hicieron en Lisichansk. Sin embargo la agonía de la guarnición ya es evidente.

Las unidades derrotadas se están retirando de la ciudad, pero no se envían otras nuevas para reemplazarlas, lo que sugiere que el mando militar ucraniano ya ha renunciado a Soledar. Mientras tanto, nuestras tropas sin dar tregua al enemigo, prosiguen su asalto en el centro y sobre todo atacan con insistencia en dirección a Blagodatnoye y la estación de ferrocarril de Sol, para cerrar el anillo de cerco alrededor del enemigo atrincherado en las partes occidental y central de la ciudad.


----------



## Snowball (Martes a la(s) 10:28 AM)




----------



## .Kaikus (Martes a la(s) 10:46 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1322579
> 
> 
> En Soledar, falleció el jefe de personal de una unidad de fuerzas especiales, coronel de la Guardia de Fronteras de Ucrania, Yuriy Yurchik.
> ...



Ya llevan tiempo apareciendo las esquelas de policias municipales, policias aduaneros y guardas de parques naturales, la picadora no puede parar.    

PD- De oficinista a jefe de boinas verdes, en comodos ascensos.


----------



## .Kaikus (Martes a la(s) 10:51 AM)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Qué los tontonos se vuelven a quedar sin pais ni cotiza en niuyprk.
> 
> 
> Y se lo merecen



Las provincias de la Galitzia y Volinia, los rusos pueden cederlas a cambio del fin de las sanciones, pero si los polacos se las intentan anexionar sin un acuerdo firmado y ratificado por Rusia, ellos solitos se van a ver envueltos en una guerra, idiotas no, lo siguiente. @Cosmopolita


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 10:57 AM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> La represion salvaje es la que lleva realizando el gobierno ucraniano en el donbass... y al olvidarlo siempre @alfonbass el que demuestra que no tiene "ningún valor moral" eres tu.... Dejate ya de monsergas moralistas, cuando el que utiliza continuamente argumentos acomodaticios para siempre encontrar alguna razon de justificar los comportamientos nazis del gobierno ucraniano eres tú.
> 
> Puro cinismo el tuyo...



Puedes contarme qué "represión" había antes de febrero en Kherson, por ejemplo?
Gracias


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 11:00 AM)

vil. dijo:


> Leerte es patético... es surrealista cuando menos... así nos luce el pelo, con gentuza como vosotros como responsables de la gestión de los sistemas económicos y políticos, indigente intelectuales, incapaces y QUE CUANDO SE PRECISAN HACEN LAS COSAS POR COHONES...
> 
> POR COHONES sólo actúan los imbéciles, mayormente... la gente inteligente actúa por dignidad, por coherencia, por un arranque de simple sentido común... incluso por sentido del deber, pero sin mero apasionamiento; los "ultimos de Filipinas" son una muestra de lo que es la dignidad, el sentido del deber, el CUMPLIMIENTO de un deber incluso que vas más allá de lo debido y merecido, PERO QUE ES MUESTRA DE LO DIGNO, de lo GRANDE, de lo auténtico Y DEL VALOR...
> 
> ...



Si no te gusta, te jodes, así te lo digo, pero nadie está moralmente capacitado para decidir lo que tiene que hacer otra persona
El resto...Mastercard....


----------



## Charidemo (Martes a la(s) 11:02 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si no te gusta, te jodes, así te lo digo, pero nadie está moralmente capacitado para decidir lo que tiene que hacer otra persona
> El resto...Mastercard....



Vives en el mundo de la piruleta.


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 11:05 AM)

Charidemo dijo:


> Vives en el mundo de la piruleta.



Mastercard...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 11:07 AM)

❗El general Lapin fue retirado del mando de las hostilidades en Ucrania, - experto militar Yan Matveev

Según el analista, ahora Lapin, que ha recibido el puesto de jefe del cuartel general principal de las Fuerzas Terrestres de Rusia, en realidad no participará en la toma de decisiones en el marco de la operación especial militar rusa en Ucrania.

"Esta es una eliminación de su participación directa en la guerra. Formalmente un ascenso, pero en una posición más burocrática, no militar. Un lugar más tranquilo", dijo Matveev.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 11:11 AM)

Declaraciones de Shoigu:

El Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa planea expandir el arsenal de armas de ataque modernas de las tropas rusas en 2023.

▪Rusia desarrollará fuerzas nucleares estratégicas, este es el principal garante de su soberanía.

▪El equipo del ejército ruso debe mejorarse al más alto nivel


----------



## vil. (Martes a la(s) 11:18 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323214
> 
> 
> Francia y Polonia están presionando a Berlín para que suministre a Ucrania tanques Leopard 2 alemanes (arriba). Así lo informa Politico, citando una fuente diplomática en París.
> ...



Medvedev hizo unas predicciones algo alucinantes en las que venía a decir que este año, entre otras Francia y Alemania acaban en guerra...

A ver, este año no creo yo, como que no... pero... pero, cuando las oí pensé que el tío estaba como una zarandaja y...

Recuerdan porqué el tal Saddam se fue a por Kuwait... lo recuerdan, deberían... ahora mismo Francia está intentando ENDILGARLE a Alemania un paquete de ayuda militar a Ucrania fastuoso, desconozco cúanto vale cada uno de esos aparatos, pero... se le acabará pidiendo que financie la modernización de los que tenemos tirados hace años y... jajajajaaaa...

Alemania tengo entendido que ya ha previsto un paquete de deuda para este año que puede rondar los 500.000 minolles y.... y... va a tener que ver cómo ajusta eso y que cuele... pero... y ahí NO CREO que hubiese previsión alguna de ayudas fastuosas para CARROS LEOPARDOS... 

El euro... a ver, el euro va a sufrir algún desastre en cuanto a calificación de riesgo o... o se seguirá aceptando como contraprestación esa moneda para intercambiar...

He oido de un artículo de Zero Hedge que viene a decir algo así como que el intercambio de MATERIAS primas por monedas actuales sin respaldo VA A EMPEZAR A COLAPSAR... y... y... Francia le dice a Alemania que ELEVE SU NIVEL DE ENDEUDAMIENTO...

NO, si al final el tal MEDVEDEV va a ser que acierta, lo de este año es como poco exagerado, pero... yo les dije que el OCTUBRE de 2005 va a ser un drama y ni por esas veo a Francia atacando a Alemania, pero... a partir de ahí, CADA PALO QUE AGUANTE SU VELA, que diría SNB...

Como ya dije si el ejército español tuviese un mínimo de planificación de futuro ya TENDRIA un grupo de gente estudiando cómo actuar frente a este escenario de quiebra de europa y el euro, porque cuanto más se tarde menos tiempo habrá y... mejor estar bien parapetado...


----------



## vil. (Martes a la(s) 11:26 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si no te gusta, te jodes,...



Aquí sí tienes razón... me jodo y pago, que es lo que toca, cuando te ATRACAN a mano armada, lo hace una banda de forajidos y ENCIMA NO SÓLO se follan a tu mujer e hijos, sino que te dan lecciones morales sobre la libertad y cómo debieras protegerla... y sí, tienes razón MANDAN los tuyos y os follais al resto por COHONES...

Es lo que hay...


----------



## Abu-Yunis (Martes a la(s) 11:27 AM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> The Guardian y los anglos siempre mienten y nos querrán engañar. Estad atentos
> 
> *'Rusia y Wagner 'probablemente controlan la mayor parte de' Soledar, dice el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido. The Guardian.*
> 
> ...



Esa noticia de The Guardian únicamente demuestra que agentes de la inteligencia británica se informan mediante este hilo.


----------



## Guaguei (Martes a la(s) 11:36 AM)




----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 11:47 AM)

A juzgar por las declaraciones de la esposa de un tal Yura, que falleció en el Donbass, solo en una de las morgues cerca de la línea del frente de Artyomovsk recibió 110 soldados UAF muertos durante la víspera de año nuevo y mientras los familiares se encontraban en la morgue, allí llegó otro camión con más muertos. Se trata del precio de la "picadora de carne Artyomovsk" para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.


----------



## trichetin (Martes a la(s) 11:48 AM)

Harman dijo:


> El Gobierno polaco ha aprobado oficialmente un contrato de *1.400 millones de dólares para la compra de 116 carros de combate* estadounidenses M1A1 Abrams. El acuerdo se confirmó en Washington en diciembre.
> [...]
> ▪ *Además de los propios tanques, el suministro incluye 12 vehículos blindados M88A2 Hércules de reparación y recuperación, ocho rompepuentes M1074, seis vehículos de mando y 26 talleres móviles, así como un paquete de formación y logística. Los estadounidenses también entregarán 300.000 proyectiles de 120 mm a los polacos.*
> ▪ Los contratistas serán Lockheed Martin, AAR, Allison Transmissions, BAE Systems, Heights, General Dynamics, Honeywell, L3Harris, Leonardo DRS, Palomar y US Ordnance. El valor total del contrato, incluidos todos los equipos y servicios, es de aproximadamente 3.750 millones de dólares.
> ...



No es por nada, pero entre el gas y las armas a EEUU le está saliendo redonda la jugada económica de esta guerra.

Normalmente le vendes armas al que está en guerra, por lo que hay un cierto riesgo de que te quedes sin cobrar (al menos de primeras y rápido).

Pero en este caso se las venden a los que se las han ''''''prestado''''''' previamente a Ucrania y te las compran países que no están en guerra, con lo que el pago en principio está asegurado.

Y con los accesorios de los carros, el contrato más que duplica el dato inicial de la información (de 1400 a 3750 millones).


----------



## hyugaa (Martes a la(s) 11:51 AM)

Como va el reclutamiento de los chavales de 16 años y de los ancianos en Ucrania ?


----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 11:57 AM)

vil. dijo:


> Mira lo malo de los OTANISTAS es que no escuchais... os da igual todo, sois el POLITBURO soviético y sus gentes encerrados en vuestro cúpula...
> 
> Ayer iba a entrar en el foro, estuve leyendo la situación de Alemania... y simplemente es tan bestial la situación en la que estamos a nivel económico que hoy ya hay que empezar a pensar en UNO MISMO Y por sí mismo, en este caso a nivel de España y de un sálvese quíen pueda, porque las situaciones son de drama, hacia horror y no se vislumbra ni una sombra a la que cobijarse...
> 
> ...



Primero de Otanista nada, simplemente trato de ser lo más objetivo posible, intelectualmente honesto, lejos de cualquier fanatismo, así que la cuestión, según usted va de recursos??? pues mire, recursos tiene para dar, regalar y vivir de rentas por ejemplo Venezuela, Brasil, Chile, Bolivia, Ghana (si Ghana) el Congo, Sierra Leona, Argentina, Rusia, Arabia Saudita, Qatar, Indonesia, USA, Canadá y muchos más, y que son, salvo USA y Canadá? la nada misma, una mierda pinchada en un palo, pues el PBI si interesa, o será que a usted no le gusta porque si mira donde se debe mirar, el PBI per cápita se le cae todo el relato, no hay por donde cogerlo, países que NO tiene recursos y son potencias: Japón, Corea, Alemania, Italia, Holanda, España, Austria y pocos más, donde existe CALIDAD DE VIDA a niveles en los cuales vale la pena vivir y de recursos tienen LOS FUNDAMENTALES recursos humanos, porque los otros de nada valen si no se sabe que hacer con ellos o los gestionan políticos corruptos como el de Guinea Ecuatorial o los oligarcas rusos, los más conocidos, por tanto usted valore lo que le parezca pero los libros y los datos irrefutables NO SON los que a usted le interesa utilizar, salvo que tenga una teoría económica propia donde nuestra Galicia sería la potencia de Iberia, mire, Rusia NO TIENE forma de enfrentarse con un PBI per cápita de 9.000 dólares a TODOS los que tiene enfrente por las vías convencionales, por esa via esta perdida, no hay forma pues no puede soportar desangrarse por mucho tiempo, no pudo con los pobres Afganos cuanto era una superpotencia mundial¡¡¡*, "lo que no puede ser no puede ser y además es imposible."*


----------



## Como El Agua (Martes a la(s) 11:58 AM)

"La producción industrial de Alemania en los sectores químico y farmacéutico, fuertemente dependientes de la energía, cayó más del -15% en datos de 2022 hasta noviembre. Esta es la contraparte de los altos niveles de almacenamiento de gas natural. Sectores enteros de la fabricación alemana han sido cerrados y probablemente no volverán a abrir..."


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Martes a la(s) 11:58 AM)

hyugaa dijo:


> Como va el reclutamiento de los chavales de 16 años y de los ancianos en Ucrania ?



Va bien y de momento todavía hay carne para la picadora.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 11:58 AM)

Bueno, el 75,9% de las empresas extranjeras se quedaron en Rusia, lo cual no deja en muy buen lugar a la OTAN…no ha impresionado mucho a los capitalistas….








75,9% иностранных компаний осталось в России


75,9% иностранных компаний осталось в России. Это решение говорит о многом: они верят в хорошие перспективы развития экономики нашей страны, их устраивает деловой климат, пишет Вячеслав Воло




politikus.info


----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 11:59 AM)

trichetin dijo:


> No es por nada, pero entre el gas y las armas a EEUU le está saliendo redonda la jugada económica de esta guerra.
> 
> Normalmente le vendes armas al que está en guerra, por lo que hay un cierto riesgo de que te quedes sin cobrar (al menos de primeras y rápido).
> 
> ...



Los yankis cobran en "recursos" porque saben como utilizarlos y tienen con que, cobrar en papelitos no les interesa, ellos son los mayores fabricantes de papelitos que el mundo demanda porque así se hicieron las reglas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 11:59 AM)

Resultados de los ataques con misiles de ayer en Jerson.

@milinfolive


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 12:00 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Medvedev hizo unas predicciones algo alucinantes en las que venía a decir que este año, entre otras Francia y Alemania acaban en guerra...
> 
> A ver, este año no creo yo, como que no... pero... pero, cuando las oí pensé que el tío estaba como una zarandaja y...
> 
> ...



ten en cuenta que el cheff de medlevev en le kremlim era francés algo sabe, sin leopard y apenas municiones por fin francia puede invadir alemania con garantías.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 12:00 PM)

Los restos de un misil guiado antiaéreo 5V55 del sistema de defensa aérea S-300, encontrados en la región de Rostov. Presumiblemente, el sistema de defensa aérea funcionó en los drones ucranianos hace un par de días.

@milinfolive


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 12:03 PM)

proximamente ukrania mandara a modernizar estos.


----------



## coscorron (Martes a la(s) 12:12 PM)

visaman dijo:


> proximamente ukrania mandara a modernizar estos.



El KV-1 ... Parece diseñado por un niño con un TENTE. Para los de la ESO ... Un TENTE es esto ...


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 12:15 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> El KV-1 ... Parece diseñado por un niño con un TENTE. Para los de la ESO ... Un TENTE es esto ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323335



    kv2


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 12:17 PM)

Y un poco más de esta guerra en su vertiente económica….aumentan las ventas de petróleo ruso…


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 12:18 PM)

a veces me pregunto aparte del AK47 y subsiguientes y el CETME que otros fusiles de estampación metálica de chapa buenos bonitos baratos y que funcionen hay actualmente.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 12:21 PM)

❗ *Soledar*
Situación a las 13.00 horas del 10 de enero de 2023

Las unidades de asalto del PMC están luchando en la parte central de Soledar, avanzando rápidamente hacia las afueras occidentales hasta la Mina 7.

▪Al mismo tiempo se desarrolla una ofensiva de las fuerzas rusas al noroeste de Soledar, hacia la estación de ferrocarril de Sol y desde Krasnaya Gora y Bakhmutskyi hacia Blagodatnyi.

▪ Durante el asalto a la línea Paraskoviyivka - Blagodatnoye, los cazadores rusos tomaron el control sobre los bastiones de un pelotón y tres compañías y sobre diez posiciones de tiro de las AFU.

▪Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han rodeado eficazmente a la guarnición de Soledar por el oeste, el sur y el norte, privándola de suministros. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han retirado parcialmente sus tropas del asentamiento esta noche.

En Bakhmut, las formaciones ucranianas intentan defender las afueras del este y sureste de la ciudad. Dentro de las unidades de las AFU ya circula la información de que han comenzado a retirar parte de sus fuerzas a Chasov Yar y Kostyantynivka para poner a cubierto las unidades restantes.

▪ El mando enemigo ha desplegado no solo a las FDS y las NGU, sino también al 3º destacamento de la guardia fronteriza de Lugansk de la Dirección Regional Oriental y al 24º destacamento de la guardia fronteriza de Mohyliv-Podilskyy de la región de Vinnytsya del Servicio Estatal de Fronteras de Ucrania para disuadir el avance de las unidades de asalto de las tropas rusas.

El asalto a Opytnoye continúa al sur de Bakhmut, donde los wagnerianos han avanzado hasta las afueras del norte del suburbio. Actualmente se está llevando a cabo una redada en los barrios circundantes.

▪ En Kleshcheyevka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han roto las defensas de las AFU y combaten en las zonas centrales de la localidad. El mando ucraniano está redistribuyendo reservas para mantener la zona de importancia estratégica, cuya pérdida pondría en peligro las posiciones de las AFU en Chasov Yar.

En el sector de Toretskyi, unidades de las fuerzas NM del DNR establecieron el control sobre un bastión de una unidad del 5º Regimiento de Asalto Destacado, eliminando a tres miembros de las formaciones ucranianas y capturando a otros dos.

▪150 cartuchos de munición de artillería fueron suministrados a las posiciones avanzadas del 5º destacamento de las AFU. Al mismo tiempo, la unidad empezó a tener problemas con el funcionamiento de los equipos debido a las bajas temperaturas.

#Bakhmut #Donetsk #mapa #Rusia #Soledar #Ucrania
@rybar


----------



## coscorron (Martes a la(s) 12:24 PM)

visaman dijo:


> kv2



Es verdad .. me lie, el mazacote ese es el KV2.


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 12:24 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y un poco más de esta guerra en su vertiente económica….aumentan las ventas de petróleo ruso…



*Morgan Stanley llama a no comprar último repunte acciones EE.UU.*
según bloomberg usease usa in fire

en spain la banca no va comprar más deuda publica ==> elecciones anticipadas

necesitas mejorar padawan


----------



## El Veraz (Martes a la(s) 12:29 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y un poco más de esta guerra en su vertiente económica….aumentan las ventas de petróleo ruso…



Claro, a precio de risa estan vendiendo el petroleo, sin beneficios:


----------



## coscorron (Martes a la(s) 12:31 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323337
> 
> 
> ❗ *Soledar*
> ...



Si se confirma la perdida de este sitio es la puntilla al cerco de Artemivsk.


----------



## El Veraz (Martes a la(s) 12:36 PM)




----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 12:37 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Fue una cagada de HITLER todo lo acontecido... una gran cagada... con el acuerdo entre alemanes y rusos, es muy probable, por no decir seguro que Stalin dejase a los anglosajones y alemanes desangrarse, había propuesto reiteradamente una alianza a los ingleses y estos habían descartado tal alianza de modo repetitivo...
> 
> Lo de Hitler se puede explicar por su admiración al Tio Sam y probablemente su miedo, intentó con la ruptura del acuerdo con los rusos evitar la entrada en guerra de EE.UU.; pero al hacerlo SENTENCIO su destino... una vez había sellado un acuerdo con los rusos, lo coherente hubiese sido eliminar a inglaterra, primero en el MEDITERRANEO y el canal de Suez, eso daría alas a los japoneses para lanzarse a la conquista de los múltiples recursos que Inglaterra obtenía en Asia y Oceanía, con lo cual además el Tio Sam lo hubiese tenido bastante más complicado en el Pacífico... los rusos en ese escenario más temprano que tarde se hubiesen ido a por Irán y probablemente intentado presentarse cerca o en la propia india... justo para ocupar el vacio de poder que hubiese provocado la caída de inglaterra...
> 
> Pero Alemania y Hitler la cagaron al romper ese pacto y a partir de ahí varios escenarios quedaron vendidos, específicamente el PACÍFICO, donde los japoneses no llegaron a atreverse con las posesiones de Inglaterra en tiempo y forma... y no menos EL MEDITERRANEO, fundamental, bastante más que Ucrania o Rusia para Europa y por supuesto INGLATERRA... si en lugar de enviar sus submarinos al ATLANTICO, los hubiese afianzado en el Mediterraneo... pero...



O eres un verdadero y gran jilipollas o solo lo aparentas, ya que con solo ver y entender que intentar opinar despues de los hechos acontecidos en cuestion de hitler y la segunda guerra mundial , me eres lo mas romo en cualquier culaquier ser humano medio inteligente y poco mas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 12:39 PM)

❗Armenia está lista para firmar un documento sobre la solución del conflicto de Nagorno-Karabaj en el marco de las propuestas de Rusia - Pashinyan.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 12:42 PM)

La diferencia es que Rusia está en guerra y eso devora incesantemente sus finanzas y sus recursos materiales y humanos, la guerra está consumiendo a Rusia y en ese escenario las sanciones están actuando como la negación de acceso a la quimioterapia a un enfermo en el que el cáncer está avanzando.


----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 12:43 PM)

"Mujeres, hombres, Jóvenes, miembros del grupo LGTBIHDS+, hermanos míos, como no sois capaces de ver lo herrada de vuestra decisión, como es posible que no tengáis la más mínima capacidad de análisis y ver la verdad, que yo @vil. , vuestro guía, os voy a revelar, venís aquí, a esta Europa pobre, decrepita, donde apenas se sobrevive, abandonando vuestros países, vuestra tierra de nacimiento, unas tierras* LLENAS DE RECURSOS* que son lo que vale en este mundo, no cometais este herror, os lo pido y os lo aconsejo por vuestro bien, ustedes son unos ricos en potencia, vienen de unos paises que son y serán una* ETERN*A promesa de prosperidad y calidad de vida, el mañana os mira con añoranza, volved que el futuro es vuestro, aquí nada hay, NADA*, ni el más mísero recurso natural*"
- Salí del medio viejo e mierda...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 12:43 PM)

A juzgar por esta foto,
ya no es posible entrar o salir libremente de Soledar, el camino está bajo el control de fuego de los Wagner.


----------



## vil. (Martes a la(s) 12:44 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Primero de Otanista nada, simplemente trato de ser lo más objetivo posible, intelectualmente honesto, lejos de cualquier fanatismo, así que la cuestión, según usted va de recursos??? pues mire, recursos tiene para dar, regalar y vivir de rentas por ejemplo Venezuela, Brasil, Chile, Bolivia, Ghana (si Ghana) el Congo, Sierra Leona, Argentina, Rusia, Arabia Saudita, Qatar, Indonesia, USA, Canadá y muchos más, y que son, salvo USA y Canadá? la nada misma, una mierda pinchada en un palo, pues el PBI si interesa, o será que a usted no le gusta porque si mira donde se debe mirar, el PBI per cápita se le cae todo el relato, no hay por donde cogerlo, países que NO tiene recursos y son potencias: Japón, Corea, Alemania, Italia, Holanda, España, Austria y pocos más, donde existe CALIDAD DE VIDA a niveles en los cuales vale la pena vivir y de recursos tienen LOS FUNDAMENTALES recursos humanos, porque los otros de nada valen si no se sabe que hacer con ellos o los gestionan políticos corruptos como el de Guinea Ecuatorial o los oligarcas rusos, los más conocidos, por tanto usted valore lo que le parezca pero los libros y los datos irrefutables NO SON los que a usted le interesa utilizar, salvo que tenga una teoría económica propia donde nuestra Galicia sería la potencia de Iberia, mire, Rusia NO TIENE forma de enfrentarse con un PBI per cápita de 9.000 dólares a TODOS los que tiene enfrente por las vías convencionales, por esa via esta perdida, no hay forma pues no puede soportar desangrarse por mucho tiempo, no pudo con los pobres Afganos cuanto era una superpotencia mundial¡¡¡*, "lo que no puede ser no puede ser y además es imposible."*



Me aburre el contestarle porque no LEE lo que le dicen y así... no se puede mezclar en el mismo saco a Venezuela y Brasil, por poner un caso y desde luego mucho menos a Qatar, Arabia Saudí, que estos tienen una CALIDAD DE VIDA que ni los NORUEGOS que serían en este caso la referencia máxima en cuanto a calidad... Canada come también aparte... hablar de calidad de vida en casa del Tio Sam es ver la NBA, como yo, y ser inconsecuente con la realidad de "The Wire" que es algo que ni siquiera vería en probablemente Rumanía... por lo tanto es hacer una mezcla muy ABSURDA...

Noruega tiene recursos y buena gestión de los mismos por poner un caso, pero es una pequeña nación con recursos SUFICIENTES para vivir bien, sin más y sin menos tampoco...

Muchos del resto, como Argentina en su día hicieron un dribling a sus OBLIGACIONES, el resultado es que hoy son PROPIEDAD indirecta, pero PROPIEDAD del Tio Sam y se la follán como quieren, es lo que hay... BONOS BRADY mediante media sudamérica vive esa realidad... a Rusia la salvó el COMUNISMO y sobre todo Stalin y Hitler indirectamente, que les obligó a acabar en una economía de guerra... fruto de ello se creó una élite que NO TRAGO su derrumbe con Yeltsin y se recuperó tras la ceguera de los POLITBURO-BOYS...

En cuanto al PIB, se lo repito, a ver si lo entiende... el PIB que tenemos es el resultado de que la gestión de los RECURSOS que compramos, a través de una productividad alta le acabamos sacando una determinada RENTABILIDAD, lo cual permite a las economías occidentales invertir determinadas cantidades en PROTECCIÓN DE RIESGO (militar, sanidad, educación, etc) y una calidad de vida determinada... PERO... PERO... A DÍA DE HOY ya no es tal que así, es tan extremadamente falso que tenemos que tirar de deuda y NI SIQUIERA es tan así, dado que esa deuda está financiada a un coste surrealista (la prima de riesgo es absurda), pero al igual que Japón se cree en la economía, porque TOCA CREER, que sino incluso Arabia tendría serios problemas, AHORA BIEN, la cuestión ya SE PLANTEO:

- En la crisis del ladrillo tanto China como Rusia ofrecieron DERECHOS DE GIRO como moneda de intercambio global en lugar del dolar, al cual asignaban un peso ponderado del 25%, no era poco, pero... EE.UU. dijo no y ES CONSECUENTE que hicieso eso, dado que de haber aceptado SE HUBIESE enfrentado a la quiebra, que ya tuvo que padecer en el 73 y de la cual salió PORQUE ARABIA SAUDÍ tenía miedo al COMUNISMO y no menos al regreso del Naserismo...

Ahora bien, todo esto es en un entorno de PAZ y su realidad la mostró al mundo aquello de Trump: "EE.UU, primero"... era lo que había y sí el muro no sólo era una opción, era LA UNICA OPCION, que no suponía algo muy sencillo, ni siquiera una solución medianamente fácil, pero... era lo que había... QUE ACONTECIÓ: 

- Pues lo que muchos ya habíamos dicho: "7 dias de Mayo", gran película y muy necesaria si se quiere ver a dónde hemos llegado...

Y hemo pasado a UN ENTORNO DE GUERRA y... 

Pues muy sencillo, la Alemania nazi vivía muy bien, y daba una calidad de vida alta a sus ciudadanos, cierto, pero... pero... no era viable seguir, precisaba MAS RECURSOS y actuó con el sentido de coherencia que actuó, era lo que había hecho lo que determinaba su proceder y... y... y... y en lugar de aplicar una ECONOMÍA DE GUERRA desde el primer momento, que tampoco le hubiese hecho ganar la guerra, NO TENÍAN RECURSOS SUFICIENTES, en lugar de ello como le digo, siguió durante años con una economía normal y... y... pues que ACABO ADOPTANDO esa economía de guerra y fue tarde, no le hubiese servido para ganar aplicarla antes, pero es muy probable que sí para gestionar mejor el escenario, PERDER IBA A PERDER igual con las decisiones adoptadas: CUESTION DE RECURSOS, no de PIB...

Cuando hay guerra, los recursos que se requieren no son los que se precisan en tiempos de paz, pero... pero... usted en paz SOLO puede invertir en lo militar un determinado nivel de ingresos, que le proveen de unos recursos, los que fuese, mayormente pocos y gestionados PARA GUERRAS RAPIDAS, que permitan volver a recuperar la maquinaria productiva y ajustar la balanza nuevamente... cuando la guerra, como es el CASO se empieza a alargar, esos recursos cada vez son más exigentes en el lado de lo militar y lo militar NO ES PRODUCTIVO, SOLO es un arma para evitar que otro te pueda afectar, pero no, no es productivo, es un SISTEMA DE CONTROL DE RIESGO, una forma de amenaza, un sistema de imposición de fuerza a otros Y POR CIERTO NECESARIO... pero... dentro de esa necesidad HAY QUE TENER CONSIDERACION de tus capacidades... una vez se empieza a DEMANDAR recursos de manera constante para lo MILITAR, se tiene que detraer de lo civil (LO QUE ESTÁ PASANDO POR CIERTO) y ello lleva aparejado, no sólo la caída de la productividad, sino de las economías de escala que proveen en gran medida esa productividad y las condiciones que llevan a ese PIB, nuevamente lo que está pasando, POCO A POCO y sin pausa se va hacia un empobrecimiento en consonancia con la reducción por un lado de productividad, por otro de finanzas para proveerse con los recursos precisos y por LO NO MENOS IMPORTANTE, las PRIMAS DE RIESGO que quienes SI TIENEN ESOS recursos empiezan a sentir que PRECISAN sino quieren quedarse TIESOS...

Hay por ahí un artículo de Zero hedge que advierte de esta situación, por cierto, como una anticipación en realidad a INVERSORES, sobre que este año, muchos de esos tenedores de MATERIAS PRIMAS van a intentar EXIGIR ESAS COBERTURAS de riesgo, exigiendo VALORES REALES y no simples billetes o DERECHOS DE PAGO, que es lo que son...

Todo esto UNO DEBERÍA saberlo... y debería entender lo que significa... Y LOS RUSOS LO SABEN igualmente... lo mismo que los suecos, por cierto no sabe usted que vuelven a activar un servicio civil obligatorio; sabe el porqué????, debería...

Todo esto lo más resumido que puedo ya que debería explicarse cada escenario... por cierto, TODO LO QUE ESTÁ pasando está en línea con la COHERENCIA de una ECONOMÍA OCCIDENTAL en colapso y hacia la guerra...

Se vive bien mientras se vive bien y si UNO provee el futuro y el riesgo que ese futuro nos trae se puede seguir viviendo más o menos igual o incluso mejor, pero... cuando ustedes los OTANISTAS mantienen una visión ABSURDA sobre ese futuro, SON LOS MAYORES AGENTES DE PUTIN... y como comprenderá SOLO LA ESTUPIDEZ es capaz de conseguir que queriendo defender algo lo acabe masacrando, pero es tal que así...


----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 12:45 PM)

rejon dijo:


> La diferencia es que Rusia está en guerra y eso devora incesantemente sus finanzas y sus recursos materiales y humanos, la guerra está consumiendo a Rusia y en ese escenario las sanciones están actuando como la negación de acceso a la quimioterapia a un enfermo en el que el cáncer está avanzando.



Es así de claro, pero como lo dice Rejon es invalido, NULO DE NULIDAD TOTAL, una pena, se han convertido muchos en unos infantes fanatizados, solo eso, y es bien poco por cierto.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 12:47 PM)

*El embajador ucraniano en ONU ve inevitable la derrota y "desputinización" de Rusia.*
El embajador de *Ucrania* en la ONU, Sergiy Kyslytsya, ha considerado este martes en València que la derrota de *Rusia* en la guerra contra su país es "invevitable", que 2023 "puede ser el año" en que ésta se materialice, y que *Rusia* debe pasar inexorablemente por un proceso de "'desputinización' y desnuclearización".

"Desde el inicio de la guerra han fallecido 111.000 rusos, pero parece que a Putin le da igual", ha lamentado en el transcurso de su conferencia "Nuevos conflictos, nuevos retos para construir la paz", pronunciada en el marco de la Conferencia Iberoamérica sobre mediación y resolución de conflictos internacionales, que concluye este martes en Valencia.

"La fórmula para la paz", según ha recordado, "fue propuesta por el presidente Zelenski ante el G-20 el pasado mes de noviembre, consta de 10 puntos, desde la seguridad nuclear hasta el respeto e nuestra integridad territorial o el regreso de todos los prisioneros de guerra".


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 12:50 PM)

⚡⚡⚡⚡ La OTAN y la UE han agotado sus reservas militares al proporcionar ayuda a Ucrania

Stoltenberg


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 12:52 PM)

Rusia se ve obligada a vender su petróleo de los Urales con un 50% de descuento, los precios están cayendo hasta $37,8 por barril. 

Desviar el primer millón de barriles diarios de petróleo fuera de la UE era factible, pero desviar el segundo millón de barriles diarios es mucho más difícil.
¿Creo que el precio de producir un barril de petróleo en Rusia cuesta aproximadamente $ 42?


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 12:53 PM)

En las últimas 24 horas, 3 aviones de ataque Su-25 ucranianos fueron derribados en la zona de la operación militar especial.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## .Kaikus (Martes a la(s) 12:54 PM)

visaman dijo:


> al final farlopensky pasara a la historia como el mayor creador de prostitutas ukras de todos los tiempos.



Un tercio de la poblacion ucraniana ya esta fuera del pais, cuando termine la guerra los antiguos territorios de Ucrania tendran menos de 15 millones de habitantes...

PD- Esto es un aviso para nuestros politicos, si hay guerra dentro de europa, los desplazamientos masivos de poblacion seran habituales, las guerras del futuro, burbujos.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 12:54 PM)

Ley que el barrio Ural a 50$ así que imaginad el roto, vendiendo a perdidas, y en pleno invierno.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Martes a la(s) 12:54 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Puedes contarme qué "represión" había antes de febrero en Kherson, por ejemplo?
> Gracias



buscas donbass en el diccionario...

Otra cosa es que las protestas fueran rapidamente reprimidas mas allá del donbass








Protestas prorrusas en Ucrania de 2014 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 12:55 PM)

En las últimas 24 horas,

▪La artillería rusa destruyó 4 unidades de artillería autopropulsada Krab de fabricación polaca y 2 obuses M777 de fabricación estadounidense.

▪Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron 2 estaciones de contrabatería estadounidenses AN/TPQ-50 y AN/TPQ-36


----------



## vil. (Martes a la(s) 12:59 PM)

visaman dijo:


> ten en cuenta que el cheff de medlevev en le kremlim era francés algo sabe, sin leopard y apenas municiones por fin francia puede invadir alemania con garantías.



Hay elecciones regionales este año en Alemania y... y... ya se irá vieno hacia dónde va el asunto... lo que hoy es de un color, mañana... y deberíamos recordar que los alemanes son muy suyos y aún cuando hoy por hoy Alemania es una mezcla de razas un tanto extrañas, no sería nada descartable que hubiese un giro HACIA LA MALA LECHE TEUTONA y...

- ALEMANIA PRIMERO, LEVANTEMOS UN MURO BIEN ALTO...

Ya veremos... en todo caso lo de MEDVEDEV es algo surrealista... surrealista algo es... es surrealista algo... y ya se verá si lo algo surrelista acaba siendo... en fin, tiempo y palomitas que esto empieza a ponerse cuando menos surrealista, ya ha acertado algo el tipo...


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 1:01 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Ofensiva es, y mucho, la propaganda infantil que se gastan. Los Andriy, Galileo, Martín Tuitero, Reinaldo, Pulido, Marquina, Prego, Colás, Rojas, Villegas, etc, directamente dan vergüenza ajena, incluso al mas indiferente de los espectadores.



Propaganda infantil,asquerosa y mentirosa las que se gastan los putinianos y prorusos del foro....dan verguenza ajena.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 1:02 PM)

En otro golpe a la guerra económica en curso contra Rusia por parte de Occidente, Reuters informa ahora que el proyecto Sakhalin-1 ha reanudado la producción total de petróleo. Inicialmente interrumpido por la retirada de Exxon Mobil a raíz de las sanciones, este éxito representa una gran victoria para Moscú, ya que se había especulado en Occidente que el sector energético ruso no podría sobrevivir sin socios occidentales.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Martes a la(s) 1:04 PM)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> O eres un verdadero y gran jilipollas o solo lo aparentas, ya que con solo ver y entender que intentar opinar despues de los hechos acontecidos en cuestion de hitler y la segunda guerra mundial , me eres lo mas romo en cualquier culaquier ser humano medio inteligente y poco mas.



Caca, culo, pedo, pis.

En fin, queremos descerebrados de mejor calidad.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 1:06 PM)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es el precio puta al que ponen en puerto. La diferencia con el futuro sera la mordida de alguien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En realidad el precio de producción anda por los 42$. Pero hay que sumar otros 20$ para manipulación y transporte.


----------



## Tierra Azul (Martes a la(s) 1:07 PM)

que lloren los sionazis del forillo sionazi este
Londres afirma que Rusia controla la mayor parte de Soledar tras los ataques del grupo Wagner (msn.com)


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 1:08 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Caca, culo, pedo, pis.
> 
> En fin, queremos descerebrados de mejor calidad.



Creo que usas muchos lemas y entiendes o cumples pocos o ninguno.


----------



## arriondas (Martes a la(s) 1:09 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Propaganda infantil,asquerosa y mentirosa las que se gastan los putinianos y prorusos del foro....dan verguenza ajena.



Gracias por darme la razón.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 1:10 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Gracias por darme la razón.



Tú sueñas despierto jomio...tergiversas lo que quieres leer......


----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 1:12 PM)

*La coalición del g7 busca dos precios máximos para los productos petrolíferos rusos a partir del 5 de febrero.*
*El límite de precios se aplicaría a los productos petrolíferos que cotizan con descuento respecto al crudo y el otro a los productos que cotizan con prima.*
13:09 || 10/01/2023


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 1:14 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Gracias por darme la razón.





Los demas solo van en rebaños o estan adoctrinados los demas o son rojos , progresitas o en socialmente correcto y los mas peor comunistas y acratas mas alla otra cosa que la doctrina el adoctirnado y poco mas.


----------



## Snowball (Martes a la(s) 1:14 PM)

*Suecia reactivará el servicio militar obligatorio en respuesta a la guerra de Ucrania*


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 1:15 PM)

Pero las sanciones no afectan a Rusia decían:


----------



## vettonio (Martes a la(s) 1:16 PM)




----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 1:17 PM)

Se informa que se ha abierto el primer caso bajo la ley sobre la prohibición de propaganda LGBT contra un editor de libros.


----------



## vettonio (Martes a la(s) 1:18 PM)




----------



## vettonio (Martes a la(s) 1:23 PM)

_Edito: Información facilitada con anterioridad por el forero "como el agua"
Mantengo el post por su importancia.

Il Russo en Telegram




"La producción industrial de Alemania en los sectores químico y farmacéutico intensivo en energía cayó más del -15% en los datos de 2022 a noviembre. Esta es la contrapartida de los altos niveles de almacenamiento de gas natural. Franjas enteras de la fabricación alemana han sido cerradas y probablemente no volverán a abrir._


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 1:23 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> *La coalición del g7 busca dos precios máximos para los productos petrolíferos rusos a partir del 5 de febrero.*
> *El límite de precios se aplicaría a los productos petrolíferos que cotizan con descuento respecto al crudo y el otro a los productos que cotizan con prima.*
> 13:09 || 10/01/2023



Por ser tu dios el unico que es todopoderoso en lo demas, caca de la vaca y poco mas y no sera por posibles, omnipotente, omniciente , omnipresente y con muchos posible de pode hacer milagros que sumado a su todopoderio poco o nada le apetece resolver, solucionar, ademas de follar poco o nada, se permite el lujo de negar los presuntos posibles de los demas en cuestion de amor, caridad y complacencia y lo mas peor es que a la mujer del progimo ni agua, ni amor ni sexo del bueno y menos el de buena calidad.


----------



## vil. (Martes a la(s) 1:26 PM)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> O eres un verdadero y gran jilipollas o solo lo aparentas, ya que con solo ver y entender que intentar opinar despues de los hechos acontecidos en cuestion de hitler y la segunda guerra mundial , me eres lo mas romo en cualquier culaquier ser humano medio inteligente y poco mas.



jajajajajaa... pues no creas... jajajajaaa...

Hitler era un artista, de eso no me cabe duda y como tal artista tenía ínfulas y un nivel de ingenio... con ello conquistó a los ingleses con aquello de:

. ME COMERÉ A LOS PUTOS RUSOS, DIGO COMUNISTAS... los ingleses que entendían muy bien, comprendieron:

- Este imbecil integral se lanzará contra los rusos, estos caerán con los alemanes o al menos se desangrarány podremos salvar oriente medio y nuestra inmensa deuda y al tiempo quizás le hagamos frente al Tio Sam y salvemos nuestro decrépito imperio en Asia también...

Pero Hitler era un artista y... donde dije PUTOS COMUNISTAS digo SOCIOS COMUNISTAS... y a los INGLESES los puedes intentar camelar, pero, pero... son muy suyos los cabrones y... 

- El imbecil se nos ha puesto chulo... pues le vamos a dar por culo, se va a enterar... y es que los ingleses son así, no se toman a bien que los chuleen...

Y el artista pues:

- Nos han declarado la guerra los ingleses!!!!!, corre, corre, corre diles que no, que lo de los rusos era mentira para engañarlos, que no se lo tomen a mal, que vamos a por ellos... rompe el acuerdo Ribi, rompe ya con los ruskis, putos comunistas y dile a los inglese que no, que no que no, que ahora vamos a por ellos y se pueden quedar con Iran y Suez y lo que haga falta, que nosotros vamos a por los COMUNISTAS y... 

Y mientras tanto el bueno de Mussolini:

- El imbécil porque no machaca a los ingleses y nosotros ya nos encargamos de los franceses y con ello recuperamos ROMA y nos hacemos con todo el Mediterraneo, y el Norte de Africa y... 

- El imbecil sire se va a pelear al hielo, dice que le resulta más coherente con sus ideas... 

- ¿Ideas?... putos artistas, quíen me manda liarme con el imbecil a mí a MUSSOLINI... a ver cómo lo hacemos NOSOTROS SOLOS y encima dos años como poco antes de lo previsto... puto artista imbecil...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 1:26 PM)

vettonio dijo:


>



Muchos componentes de las armas de la OTAN se basan en suministros rusos, sin ellos vaciar los almacenes se vuelve delicado…uno de los objetivos de esta guerra, precisamente, era la caída del sistema ruso y poder acceder mejor a esos suministros estratégicos….el milagro del pan y los peces para la misa de 12 los domingos.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 1:27 PM)

*Francia y Polonia instan a Alemania a proporcionar tanques Leopard para Ucrania* - Politico

Francia está presionando en privado a Alemania para que acepte enviar tanques antes de una cumbre conjunta el 22 de enero. Macron está tratando de romper el tabú sobre el suministro de tanques occidentales a Ucrania y obligar a los alemanes a compartir armas.

Polonia señaló que existe una "coalición de países" con trenes Leopard 2 en toda Europa. Sin embargo, estos tanques son fabricados por una empresa alemana, por lo que se requiere un permiso alemán.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Martes a la(s) 1:29 PM)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Creo que usas muchos lemas y entiendes o cumples pocos o ninguno.



Bueno, por lo menos contestas sin insultar, eso es un conato de civilización.


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 1:32 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Aquí sí tienes razón... me jodo y pago, que es lo que toca, cuando te ATRACAN a mano armada, lo hace una banda de forajidos y ENCIMA NO SÓLO se follan a tu mujer e hijos, sino que te dan lecciones morales sobre la libertad y cómo debieras protegerla... y sí, tienes razón MANDAN los tuyos y os follais al resto por COHONES...
> 
> Es lo que hay...



Y esto lo dice el que quiere bien cobrar paguitas de mis impuestos, hay que joderse...
Hacemos una cosa, yo te dejo de dar por culo con la libertad a cambio de no pagar ni un impuesto más, hace?


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 1:33 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> buscas donbass en el diccionario...
> 
> Otra cosa es que las protestas fueran rapidamente reprimidas mas allá del donbass
> 
> ...



No, Dombass no
Pregunto por Kherson, antes de 2022 o Kharkiv, también me sirve
Graaaciasss


----------



## arriondas (Martes a la(s) 1:34 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> _Il Russo en Telegram
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323378
> 
> ...



Habrá que pasárselo al cartero gordo de la Revista Ejércitos, a ver qué opina...


----------



## vil. (Martes a la(s) 1:35 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y esto lo dice el que quiere bien cobrar paguitas de mis impuestos, hay que joderse...
> Hacemos una cosa, yo te dejo de dar por culo con la libertad a cambio de no pagar ni un impuesto más, hace?



Tus impuestos??????????... jajajajjaaaa... tú pagas impuestos, jajajajaaaaaa... haber digo yo repartiendo pizzas tú pagas impuestos... jajajaaaaa.. .amos no me hodas hombre... jajajajaaaaa


----------



## zapatitos (Martes a la(s) 1:36 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Pues mira a ver, que se te ha caido esto por el camino:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo no he llamado a nadie indigente mental por afirmar que haya seguidores de Putin que a la vez sean seguidores de Franco y el Jose Antonio (lo se de sobra ya que por ejemplo en este foro hay más de uno) pero tú si has llamado indigente mental a un forero porque haya judíos seguidores y colaboradores de los nazis cuando la historia dice que ha habido más de un caso.

Por tanto demuestra que tienes algo de verguenza ajena y propia si es que eres capaz y cómete el owned con dignidad...

Saludos.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 1:37 PM)

Hoy.....


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 1:41 PM)

Si porque lemas , dichos y frases hechas, los que laboran el campo los tienen a miles y la verdad con un poco de curiosidad y raciocinio ninguno de estos dichos y lemas tienen la mas minima razon mas alla que una supina y gran ignorancia y poco mas.
, la gravedad , la presion ,la descompresion , el magnetismo las mareas y la influencia de la luna en los cultivos y demas circunstancias de lo que pueda influir en el compo me son simples leyendas y poco mas.
Y mas si ellos no van acompañado, de datos, pruebas y razonamientos coherentes lo demas simples y puras leyendas y poco mas. 
Mismito que el perro nunca muerde la mano de quien la da de comer, quien mueve la mierda en luna llena esta se seca y de hacerlo en luna nueva esta huele peor y no se seca, entre otros miles de lemas.


----------



## coscorron (Martes a la(s) 1:43 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> *Suecia reactivará el servicio militar obligatorio en respuesta a la guerra de Ucrania*



Pués seguro que los chavales suecos estarán muy contentos. Por cierto esta vez harán el servicio militar las mujeres o de nuevo nos toca solamente a los hombres?? Contradicción "woke", somos iguales en derechos pero los hombres se joden y regalan un año de su vida en la mili ..


----------



## HDR (Martes a la(s) 1:44 PM)




----------



## Abu-Yunis (Martes a la(s) 1:45 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Primero de Otanista nada, simplemente trato de ser lo más objetivo posible, intelectualmente honesto, lejos de cualquier fanatismo, así que la cuestión, según usted va de recursos??? pues mire, recursos tiene para dar, regalar y vivir de rentas por ejemplo Venezuela, Brasil, Chile, Bolivia, Ghana (si Ghana) el Congo, Sierra Leona, Argentina, Rusia, Arabia Saudita, Qatar, Indonesia, USA, Canadá y muchos más, y que son, salvo USA y Canadá? la nada misma, una mierda pinchada en un palo, pues el PBI si interesa, o será que a usted no le gusta porque si mira donde se debe mirar, el PBI per cápita se le cae todo el relato, no hay por donde cogerlo, países que NO tiene recursos y son potencias: Japón, Corea, Alemania, Italia, Holanda, España, Austria y pocos más, donde existe CALIDAD DE VIDA a niveles en los cuales vale la pena vivir y de recursos tienen LOS FUNDAMENTALES recursos humanos, porque los otros de nada valen si no se sabe que hacer con ellos o los gestionan políticos corruptos como el de Guinea Ecuatorial o los oligarcas rusos, los más conocidos, por tanto usted valore lo que le parezca pero los libros y los datos irrefutables NO SON los que a usted le interesa utilizar, salvo que tenga una teoría económica propia donde nuestra Galicia sería la potencia de Iberia, mire, Rusia NO TIENE forma de enfrentarse con un PBI per cápita de 9.000 dólares a TODOS los que tiene enfrente por las vías convencionales, por esa via esta perdida, no hay forma pues no puede soportar desangrarse por mucho tiempo, no pudo con los pobres Afganos cuanto era una superpotencia mundial¡¡¡*, "lo que no puede ser no puede ser y además es imposible."*



La forma de que quien tiene mucho PIB pero no tiene recursos descienda a la realidad es la hiperinflación. Los recursos (gas natural, petróleo, uranio, etc ) disparan su precio (medido en dólares o en euros), lo que puede tomarse como que el euro o el dólar pierden valor. Si en lugar del PIB emplearas el PIB (PPA), como ya te han dicho, no escribirías sobre cosas imposibles.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 1:47 PM)




----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 1:47 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y esto lo dice el que quiere bien cobrar paguitas de mis impuestos, hay que joderse...
> Hacemos una cosa, yo te dejo de dar por culo con la libertad a cambio de no pagar ni un impuesto más, hace?



Mientras los impuestos sean obligatorios nunca los mas desafortunados disfrutaran de la riqueza que le explotamos a la naturaleza que es en demasia una verdadera aberracion por no decir y creer que es una salvajada hasta el pudo del agotamiento de esta riqueza y posibles.


----------



## rober713 (Martes a la(s) 1:50 PM)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Por ser tu dios el unico que es todopoderoso en lo demas, caca de la vaca y poco mas y no sera por posibles, omnipotente, omniciente , omnipresente y con muchos posible de pode hacer milagros que sumado a su todopoderio poco o nada le apetece resolver, solucionar, ademas de follar poco o nada, se permite el lujo de negar los presuntos posibles de los demas en cuestion de amor, caridad y complacencia y lo mas peor es que a la mujer del progimo ni agua, ni amor ni sexo del bueno y menos el de buena calidad.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 1:51 PM)




----------



## Yomateix (Martes a la(s) 1:52 PM)

A este se le ha escapado la realidad que todos sabemos y algunos intentan tapar. Hay que escalar si o si y hay que regalar armamento, evidentemente nadie lo va a pagar en el futuro, todo lo que envies lo pierdes....y aún hay paises como España dando todo lo que tienen, después tendrán que sangrar más a sus ciudadanos que ya no llegan a fin de mes, con más impuestos para poder comprar ese armamento de nuevo.

*Un ex comandante de la OTAN dice que Reino Unido debería haber dado tanques a Ucrania «hace meses»*
El excomandante de la OTAN, general Sir Richard Shirreff, dice que* Gran Bretaña debería haberle regalado tanques a Ucrania "hace meses"*. Al comentar sobre la noticia de que Gran Bretaña baraja enviar tanques Challenger 2 para ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse de Rusia, Shirreff le dijo a Nick Ferrari de LBC que "deberíamos llamar a la escalada 'farol' de Putin". Agregó: “Lo único que los rusos respetan es la fuerza. Y ese siempre ha sido el caso con Rusia . Supera a los rusos y retrocederán. Así que creo que en lugar de preocuparnos por la escalada, *deberíamos escalar más*, deberíamos dar más capacidad a los ucranianos, porque cuanto más les demos, cuanto más rápido les demos, más rápido terminará esto”.


----------



## Chuchus (Martes a la(s) 1:53 PM)

Cuantos hombre luchando hay en bajmut?? 
Me refiero a los 2 bandos


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 1:54 PM)




----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 1:55 PM)

Chuchus dijo:


> Cuantos hombre luchando hay en bajmut??
> Me refiero a los 2 bandos



Los ucros tenían unas 5 brigadas, pero diezmadas.
Por parte de los rusos asalta principalmente el grupo privado Wagner.
Así que es muy difícil de estimar









Deployment map


Last update: January 09, 23:00 (GMT+2) Deployment map is a unique project of Militaryland.net created in 2018. The map follows the deployment of Ukrainian units and since the Russian Invasion in 2022…



militaryland.net





Ojo que ese mapa no tiene porqué ser verdad


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 1:56 PM)

Macron se está poniendo las pilas, quien lo diria.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 1:56 PM)

rober713 dijo:


>



Precisamente el tal rajoy me es uno de los politicos que aun siendo culto me es uno de los politicos menos inteligentes y mas dogmatico de esta sociedad correcta y poco mas.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 1:58 PM)

Y así todo el dia. pero las minas son muy importantes, quien domine las minas, domina la tierra media.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 1:59 PM)

A mi y de una forma totalmente personal en esta guerra perderan todos, pero el que mas el mas debil y con menos posibles en lo demas una perdida de vidas sean estas patriotas o leales al sistema cualquiera que sea este.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 2:00 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> A este se le ha escapado la realidad que todos sabemos y algunos intentan tapar. Hay que escalar si o si y hay que regalar armamento, evidentemente nadie lo va a pagar en el futuro, todo lo que envies lo pierdes....y aún hay paises como España dando todo lo que tienen, después tendrán que sangrar más a sus ciudadanos que ya no llegan a fin de mes, con más impuestos para poder comprar ese armamento de nuevo.
> 
> *Un ex comandante de la OTAN dice que Reino Unido debería haber dado tanques a Ucrania «hace meses»*
> El excomandante de la OTAN, general Sir Richard Shirreff, dice que* Gran Bretaña debería haberle regalado tanques a Ucrania "hace meses"*. Al comentar sobre la noticia de que Gran Bretaña baraja enviar tanques Challenger 2 para ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse de Rusia, Shirreff le dijo a Nick Ferrari de LBC que "deberíamos llamar a la escalada 'farol' de Putin". Agregó: “Lo único que los rusos respetan es la fuerza. Y ese siempre ha sido el caso con Rusia . Supera a los rusos y retrocederán. Así que creo que en lugar de preocuparnos por la escalada, *deberíamos escalar más*, deberíamos dar más capacidad a los ucranianos, porque cuanto más les demos, cuanto más rápido les demos, más rápido terminará esto”.



Están como en la guerra de Vietnam, escalando hasta que reviente todo….que cosas tienen estos anglos.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 2:01 PM)

La OTAN y la Unión Europea firman una declaración para ampliar su cooperación en el contexto de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.


----------



## Chuchus (Martes a la(s) 2:03 PM)

rejon dijo:


> La OTAN y la Unión Europea firman una declaración para ampliar su cooperación en el contexto de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.



Pues ya sabe putin lo que tiene que hacer, es toda la otan contra Rusia.


----------



## Charidemo (Martes a la(s) 2:03 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Y esto lo dice el que quiere bien cobrar paguitas de mis impuestos, hay que joderse...
> Hacemos una cosa, yo te dejo de dar por culo con la libertad a cambio de no pagar ni un impuesto más, hace?



¿No vivías en Gibraltar? ¿Qué impuestos?


----------



## Seronoser (Martes a la(s) 2:06 PM)

A estas horas, los rusos han entrado en Klishchivka, y están luchando en el centro urbano.
Poco a poco se cierra el círculo también en Artemovsk.

Mi plano de osos y cerdos


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Pues parece que ayer se reunieron en Turquía, Mevdeved, por parte de Rusia,
y Volker/Nuland, por parte de EEUU ¿Para qué?  

dicen que Lavrov y otros diplomáticos han caído en desgracia por no encargarles
esta vaina, pero no estoy de acuerdo con tal conclusión. 

Solo hay que tener en cuenta que, Lavrov iría si la cuestión fuera negociar algo.
Sin embargo, Putin ha enviado al Medveded porque - dicen los que están al loro-
porque no es negociación, sino que sería un ultimátum o ciertas condiciones,
que desconocemos, lo que ha ido a presentar el tal Dimitri. Es bien sabido que
Putin le tiene ganas a la Nuland, después que esta pájara apareciera en Moscú
hace meses amenazando de modo descarado a Rusia.
A partir de aquello, tiene prohibido pisar suelo ruso, tras que Lavrov la mandara 
a tomar por culo (diplomáticamente, por supuesto) de la misma.


----------



## visaman (Martes a la(s) 2:09 PM)

mañana mas


----------



## orcblin (Martes a la(s) 2:14 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> A este se le ha escapado la realidad que todos sabemos y algunos intentan tapar. Hay que escalar si o si y hay que regalar armamento, evidentemente nadie lo va a pagar en el futuro, todo lo que envies lo pierdes....y aún hay paises como España dando todo lo que tienen, después tendrán que sangrar más a sus ciudadanos que ya no llegan a fin de mes, con más impuestos para poder comprar ese armamento de nuevo.
> 
> *Un ex comandante de la OTAN dice que Reino Unido debería haber dado tanques a Ucrania «hace meses»*
> El excomandante de la OTAN, general Sir Richard Shirreff, dice que* Gran Bretaña debería haberle regalado tanques a Ucrania "hace meses"*. Al comentar sobre la noticia de que Gran Bretaña baraja enviar tanques Challenger 2 para ayudar a Ucrania a defenderse de Rusia, Shirreff le dijo a Nick Ferrari de LBC que "deberíamos llamar a la escalada 'farol' de Putin". Agregó: “Lo único que los rusos respetan es la fuerza. Y ese siempre ha sido el caso con Rusia . Supera a los rusos y retrocederán. Así que creo que en lugar de preocuparnos por la escalada, *deberíamos escalar más*, deberíamos dar más capacidad a los ucranianos, porque cuanto más les demos, cuanto más rápido les demos, más rápido terminará esto”.



Pues tiene parte de razón cuando antes escale la OTAN antes terminará todo. seguramente todo el planeta destruido pero que así al menos se joderan los puentes de delhierro y el Pib de vil.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 2:15 PM)

Un poco más de operaciones del asalto ruso, muy esquemático pero da una idea de cómo va el asunto…








L'offensive de la Russie est en cours


par Valentin Vasilescu. L'occupation de Soledar est terminée, les restes de la 61e brigade d'assaut ukrainienne ont déjà quitté la ville. Contrairement aux attentes de Sourovikine, la ville n'est défendue que par la 61e brigade d'assaut.




reseauinternational.net


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 2:16 PM)

El mando de las AFU ha concentrado cinco brigadas de la reserva estratégica en los distritos de Bakhmut y Soledar.

Se trata de la 4ª Brigada de Tanques, las Brigadas Mecanizadas 60ª, 61ª, 62ª y 63ª, principalmente provenientes de la región de Jerson. El Estado Mayor de las AFU está compensando las pérdidas transfiriendo unidades de otras fuerzas.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## vettonio (Martes a la(s) 2:19 PM)

visaman dijo:


> kv2


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 2:21 PM)

Charidemo dijo:


> ¿No vivías en Gibraltar? ¿Qué impuestos?



Quien ha dicho eso? dije que considero que en Gibraltar se vive mejor, es algo evidente, donde yo viva no tiene relevancia, lo que me hace gracia es que, al final, todo lo queréis hacer a costa del autónomo o del empresario que os da trabajito, por eso sois peligrosos, en esencia, para cualquier país


----------



## Charidemo (Martes a la(s) 2:22 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Quien ha dicho eso? dije que considero que en Gibraltar se vive mejor, es algo evidente, donde yo viva no tiene relevancia, lo que me hace gracia es que, al final, todo lo queréis hacer a costa del autónomo o del empresario que os da trabajito, por eso sois peligrosos, en esencia, para cualquier país



Jo, vaya un farolero. ¿No tienes negocios que atender antes de entrar en este antro de foro?


----------



## HDR (Martes a la(s) 2:23 PM)




----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:26 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues parece que ayer se reunieron en Turquía, Mevdeved, por parte de Rusia,
> y Volker/Nuland, por parte de EEUU ¿Para qué?
> 
> dicen que Lavrov y otros diplomáticos han caído en desgracia por no encargarles
> ...



_Lavrov iría si la otra parte estuviera representada por el Secretario de Estado Blinken.
Si fue un encuentro de enviados especiales Medveded era el correcto._


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 2:27 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Un poco más de operaciones del asalto ruso, muy esquemático pero da una idea de cómo va el asunto…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo sorprendente es que cruzasen por el campo minado como pedro por su casa


----------



## ignorante (Martes a la(s) 2:27 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues parece que ayer se reunieron en Turquía, Mevdeved, por parte de Rusia,
> y Volker/Nuland, por parte de EEUU ¿Para qué?
> 
> dicen que Lavrov y otros diplomáticos han caído en desgracia por no encargarles
> ...



Esperemos que Erdogan suba el _"fuck the EU"_ a YouTube...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (Martes a la(s) 2:29 PM)

Exmortis dijo:


> Lo único que están haciendo los rusos es perder cada día terreno, tanques, armas y miles de hombres frente a un enemigo mucho inferior en número, pero no en moral ni en honor.
> 
> Eso es Rusia, un imperio del mal totalitario, que recluta a la fuerza a cientos de miles de hombres para enviarlos a una picadora de carne, obligados por el tirano genocida Putin, que vive en la más absoluta opulencia mientras cada día mueren miles de sus hombres en el campo de batalla frente a los bravos ucranianos.
> 
> ...



Se nota que se te ha subido el carajillo de lefa otánica a la cabeza.


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 2:30 PM)

Charidemo dijo:


> Jo, vaya un farolero. ¿No tienes negocios que atender antes de entrar en este antro de foro?



Pero si voy a hacer lo que me salga de los huevos aquí y en cualquier lugar, lo mejor es que lo asumas y ya....


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:33 PM)

Descascarillado de Año Nuevo en el DNR

Durante las vacaciones de Año Nuevo y Navidad, la situación en el DNR fue muy tensa. Hacia finales de año, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas aumentaron la intensidad de los bombardeos en Donbás.

En un artículo anterior, escribimos sobre la hambruna de proyectiles de las AFU. Según nuestras observaciones, el mando de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas estaba bien preparado para la "celebración" del Año Nuevo.

Ya el 28 de diciembre, en lugar de proyectiles de 152 mm, se utilizaban activamente proyectiles de 155 mm de la OTAN. El 18 de diciembre, el mismo pueblo de Tonenkoye se quedó sin proyectiles. Pero el 28 de diciembre las existencias agotadas de BM-21 "Grad" fueron sustituidas por proyectiles de calibre 155 mm.

La intensidad del bombardeo se aprecia claramente en el gráfico. El 1 de enero, Donbás fue bombardeada tres veces más de lo habitual. 25 bombardeos el 26 de diciembre frente a 80 el 1 de enero.

El "amor" de Ucrania por Donbás se ve claramente en los resultados de los bombardeos:

➖ 9 muertos, 33 heridos entre ellos un niño;
➖ Más de 130 hogares y un dormitorio sufrieron daños;
➖ La infraestructura ferroviaria de la estación de Yasinovataya resultó dañada;
➖ Las líneas eléctricas resultaron dañadas, la central eléctrica de Zuivska fue bombardeada varias veces y la infraestructura de la central eléctrica de Starobeshevo sufrió daños;
➖ Jardín de infancia nº 2, 3 escuelas de Donetsk, 2 bibliotecas, golpeó el edificio del Museo de Arte Regional Republicano de Donetsk y el edificio de la Escuela Técnica de Automatización Industrial de Donetsk;
➖ Casa de Gobierno, edificios de la Caja de Pensiones, edificios del Primer Supermercado Republicano, Complejo Hotelero Victoria, estación de servicio, gasolinera, almacenes;
La colonia penal de Michurin fue bombardeada dos veces;
➖ La piscina Petrovsky y muchas otras empresas de la República.

Las AFU están realizando una transición activa hacia el uso de munición de la OTAN, que está sustituyendo gradualmente a los arsenales soviéticos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 2:33 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que cruzasen por el campo minado como pedro por su casa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323428



Bueno, es que faltan cosas (es muy esquemático) como el tipo de armamento nuevo desminador….eso es niebla de guerra….


----------



## Artedi (Martes a la(s) 2:33 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues parece que ayer se reunieron en Turquía, Mevdeved, por parte de Rusia,
> y Volker/Nuland, por parte de EEUU ¿Para qué?
> 
> dicen que Lavrov y otros diplomáticos han caído en desgracia por no encargarles
> ...



Efectivamente. En esta movida Medvedev está haciendo de poli malo. Con estos interlocutores por parte OTAN, con toda probabilidad Putin le ha enviado allá para cagarse de parte suya en la madre de ambos los dos.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:33 PM)

Y he aquí la razón por la que el fútbol ruso no se recuperó antes del nuevo año en Asia. La RFU informa de que la UEFA está creando un grupo de trabajo sobre "el regreso de los clubes rusos a los torneos". Obviamente, el regateo entre bastidores sobre este asunto sigue su curso, aplazando la cuestión del traslado del fútbol ruso a Asia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## HDR (Martes a la(s) 2:34 PM)




----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 2:36 PM)

Cuando se desafía a la naturaleza...

*El "General Frost" lucha por el Donbass*
_*
Según Andriy Marochko (oficial de la Milicia Popular de la LPR), en los últimos días, 
alrededor de 100 militares ucranianos han sido hospitalizados desde Donbass 
a instituciones médicas con congelaciones.

"La mayoría de los pacientes fueron ingresados en un estado de intoxicación extrema".
*_
*Según Marochko, aproximadamente el 40% de los militares ucranianos hospitalizados 
fueron diagnosticados con congelación severa, que causó la amputación de extremidades.*

@donbassr


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:37 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Lo sorprendente es que cruzasen por el campo minado como pedro por su casa*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323428




_Para eso existe el _*UR-77 *


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:40 PM)

La PMC de Wagner, cuyos combatientes libran duras pero eficaces batallas en Soledar y Artemivsk, está dando excelentes resultados. En los próximos días, Soledar estará bajo control total. En Artemivsk ya se han tomado instalaciones de apoyo críticas de las AFU, lo que ha dificultado mucho la logística para el enemigo: entrega de municiones, alimentos y traslado de los trescientos (heridos). En el área de responsabilidad de las Fuerzas Especiales AHMAT, todo está estable. Avanzamos sistemáticamente. La iniciativa no se regala. Estamos activos.

Desde el 30 de diciembre del año pasado, el enemigo envió grandes fuerzas de unidades de operaciones especiales de Ucrania desde las direcciones de Kherson y Kharkov hacia nuestra dirección. Se planeó un gran avance. El intento de ofensiva fracasó debido a las enormes pérdidas del enemigo. Todas estas fuerzas fueron destruidas. No conseguimos determinar su nacionalidad. Fueron demasiado rápido a Bandera. Allí no hablan. Nuestros combatientes están de buen humor y alegres.

Creo que nuestro Estado debe iniciar el proceso de transición a un modo de vida militar en áreas clave. Sí, hoy nos enfrentamos efectivamente a todo Occidente. Pero en caso de una mayor escalada y la necesidad de involucrar a más combatientes, debe haber reservas. Reservas entrenadas. Tiene sentido referirse a la experiencia de la URSS e Israel.

En la situación actual, la verdad y sólo la verdad puede unirnos para la victoria. Es necesario introducir nuevas formas de consolidación de nuestra población. También son importantes diversas formas de incentivos y recompensas. Cada nivel militar tiene sus propias características. Esto, por supuesto, no es lo más importante. Pero tiene su lugar.

¡AHMAT FUERZA - RUSIA ES PODEROSA - ALÁ ES GRANDE!









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Curroesteja (Martes a la(s) 2:40 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Primero de Otanista nada, simplemente trato de ser lo más objetivo posible, intelectualmente honesto, lejos de cualquier fanatismo, así que la cuestión, según usted va de recursos??? pues mire, recursos tiene para dar, regalar y vivir de rentas por ejemplo Venezuela, Brasil, Chile, Bolivia, Ghana (si Ghana) el Congo, Sierra Leona, Argentina, Rusia, Arabia Saudita, Qatar, Indonesia, USA, Canadá y muchos más, y que son, salvo USA y Canadá? la nada misma, una mierda pinchada en un palo, pues el PBI si interesa, o será que a usted no le gusta porque si mira donde se debe mirar, el PBI per cápita se le cae todo el relato, no hay por donde cogerlo, países que NO tiene recursos y son potencias: Japón, Corea, Alemania, Italia, Holanda, España, Austria y pocos más, donde existe CALIDAD DE VIDA a niveles en los cuales vale la pena vivir y de recursos tienen LOS FUNDAMENTALES recursos humanos, porque los otros de nada valen si no se sabe que hacer con ellos o los gestionan políticos corruptos como el de Guinea Ecuatorial o los oligarcas rusos, los más conocidos, por tanto usted valore lo que le parezca pero los libros y los datos irrefutables NO SON los que a usted le interesa utilizar, salvo que tenga una teoría económica propia donde nuestra Galicia sería la potencia de Iberia, mire, Rusia NO TIENE forma de enfrentarse con un PBI per cápita de 9.000 dólares a TODOS los que tiene enfrente por las vías convencionales, por esa via esta perdida, no hay forma pues no puede soportar desangrarse por mucho tiempo, no pudo con los pobres Afganos cuanto era una superpotencia mundial¡¡¡*, "lo que no puede ser no puede ser y además es imposible."*



El PIB es el espejito de la madastra de Blanca nieves...


----------



## Seronoser (Martes a la(s) 2:41 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que cruzasen por el campo minado como pedro por su casa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323428



Ayer comentaban que entraron más al Sur, por el cementerio, que estaba también minado...pero de cadáveres


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:42 PM)

Shoigu anunció el ulterior desarrollo y fortalecimiento de la tríada nuclear, y también reconoció la necesidad de perfeccionar el equipamiento de los militares (la SMO había identificado claramente varias carencias y deficiencias en este ámbito).

También se reconoció la necesidad de modernizar el sistema de comisarías militares y el sistema de defensa civil.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:44 PM)

Chris Parry de Cheltenham, Gloucestershire, Reino Unido.

Es el mismo británico que desapareció cerca de Soledar con su novio.

Como puedes ver, tuvo mejor suerte la primera vez









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (Martes a la(s) 2:44 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> ¿Que ofensiva, si ya han sacado todo lo que tenian por sacar y ahora ya estan de desbandada?



Mira los comentarios de forofo con menos luces que un mechero te las reservas para otro. Lo he dicho muchas veces por si no te habías enterado, no me van las discusiones de besugos. Así que conmigo te equivocas. Ahora bien si prefiere seguir por esta línea y largarte al ignore por mi bien.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 2:48 PM)

Las autoridades polacas han pedido ayuda al Congreso de Estados Unidos para obtener reparaciones de Alemania por los daños causados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

El importe total reclamado fue de 6,2 billones de zlotys (alrededor de 1,3 - 1,5 billones de dólares).
#Europa

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:48 PM)

Declaraciones de Pashinian sobre la cooperación con Rusia y la OTSC

▪ Pashinyan no descarta hacer un llamamiento al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para que envíe fuerzas de paz a Karabaj en el futuro, una vez expire el mandato del contingente ruso.
▪ Armenia no celebrará maniobras de la OTSC en su territorio, Pashinyan lo calificó de "inoportuno".
▪ La OTSC debe aclarar su área de responsabilidad en Armenia.
▪ Armenia no ha recibido ofertas oficiales para unirse al Estado de unión de Rusia y Bielorrusia.
▪ En opinión de Pashinyan, un contingente ruso de mantenimiento de la paz debería garantizar el funcionamiento del corredor de Lachin.
▪ Armenia, dispuesta a firmar un documento sobre la solución del Karabaj como parte de las propuestas rusas









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## coscorron (Martes a la(s) 2:49 PM)

Artedi dijo:


> Efectivamente. En esta movida Medvedev está haciendo de poli malo. Con estos interlocutores por parte OTAN, con toda probabilidad Putin le ha enviado allá para cagarse de parte suya en la madre de ambos los dos.



Me extraña que no hay ningún ucraniano .. /IRONIC OFF


----------



## Salamandra (Martes a la(s) 2:49 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues parece que ayer se reunieron en Turquía, Mevdeved, por parte de Rusia,
> y Volker/Nuland, por parte de EEUU ¿Para qué?
> 
> dicen que Lavrov y otros diplomáticos han caído en desgracia por no encargarles
> ...



Creo que está bien visto. Medveded es el poli malo y es la parte dura. Con esta llamada se trata de que las negociaciones vayan los de mala leche y que no se queme con ello el ejecutivo que si negociaría.

Es el equivalente a la Pêlosi en Hong Kong...es que es independiente, no es el ejecutivo, ya, ya pero no se la han cargado y le dejaron hacerlo. Pues aquí igual.

De pasono sobreactuan con la pegatina que llevaban los chcehenios al principio de la guerra que, para el que no se acuerda en la que se preguntaban y se contestaban sobre cual es la profesión más inutil... la de Lavrov porque hablaba con sordos


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:49 PM)

El enemigo lanza ataques masivos en Donetsk: golpea escuelas y casas, hay víctimas
La artillería de la OTAN y el Grad MLRS alcanzaron los distritos de Kievsky, Kuibyshevsky, Kirovsky y Leninsky.
El bombardeo de la aldea de Krasny Pakhar, en el distrito de Kuibyshevskyi, causó daños en la escuela nº 66, también resultó dañada la línea de transmisión eléctrica y dos calderas quedaron sin energía.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## cryfar74 (Martes a la(s) 2:52 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que cruzasen por el campo minado como pedro por su casa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323428



Para esto creo Rusia usa el UR-77, a parte del desminado, como vimos en Siria este aparato aniquila las defensas. Creo que se han visto varios de estos bichos en Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:53 PM)

El ejército ruso avanza en el frente de Donetsk y destruye al enemigo en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limanskyy y Yuzhno-Donetskyy, informa el Ministerio de Defensa ucraniano

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, nuestras tropas golpearon concentraciones de efectivos de la 14ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU cerca de Timkovka e Ivanovka, en la provincia de Kharkiv. Fueron destruidos hasta 20 combatientes insurgentes, un vehículo blindado de combate y cuatro vehículos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, el fuego de artillería alcanzó a las fuerzas de la 95ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU y la 103ª Brigada de las TNR en las zonas de Serebryanka en la DNR y Stelmakhovka en la LNR. Las pérdidas del enemigo durante el día en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 40 combatientes ucranianos muertos y heridos, un APC y 3 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, nuestras fuerzas destruyeron hasta 50 combatientes de las brigadas de infantería motorizada 57ª y 59ª de las AFU, 1 tanque, 2 vehículos blindados de combate y 4 vehículos durante exitosas operaciones ofensivas.
▪ En dirección al sur de Donets, más de 20 combatientes de las AFU y 3 camionetas fueron destruidas en las zonas de Prechistovka y Zolotaya Niva de la DPR como resultado de un complejo ataque incendiario.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: *t.me/rusvesnasu/24398* 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (Martes a la(s) 2:55 PM)

Vaya estruendoso silencio que guardan, los que se colgaban la medalla al fino analista militar cuando los repliegues rusos de Kherson y Kharkov.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 2:58 PM)

La UE y la OTAN deben aumentar la ayuda a Ucrania: Stoltenberg, Secretario General de la Alianza
▪ "Acabamos de firmar una tercera declaración conjunta OTAN-UE para seguir avanzando en la asociación estratégica entre la alianza y la Unión Europea, [parece] crucial", afirmó.
▪ "La OTAN y la UE están unidas para apoyar a Kiev. <...> Debemos seguir reforzando nuestra ayuda a Ucrania", subrayó Stoltenberg. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Guaguei (Martes a la(s) 3:00 PM)

rejon dijo:


> La OTAN y la Unión Europea firman una declaración para ampliar su cooperación en el contexto de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 3:01 PM)

Soledar: La Guardia Nacional ucraniana abandona a sus heridos y muertos - denuncia militar









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kraker (Martes a la(s) 3:05 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las autoridades polacas han pedido ayuda al Congreso de Estados Unidos para obtener reparaciones de Alemania por los daños causados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> 
> El importe total reclamado fue de 6,2 billones de zlotys (alrededor de 1,3 - 1,5 billones de dólares).
> #Europa
> ...



parece k los polacos se han arruinado prestando ayuda militar a Ucrania, y ahora quieren que sea Alemania les saque del apuro con unas indemnizaciones de casi 100 años 


Igual que Francia, que quiere que Alemania de su permiso para enviar los tanques leonard 2 a Ucrania, y vender los tanques franceses a toda Europa 

Estos se piensan que Alemania es gilipoyas o algo así


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 3:07 PM)

Un Lancet destruyó un Vampiro de la OTAN que atacaba Donetsk
Nuestros exploradores descubrieron un RM-70 Vampire MLRS checo y lo destruyeron.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## cryfar74 (Martes a la(s) 3:08 PM)

Harman dijo:


> La UE y la OTAN deben aumentar la ayuda a Ucrania: Stoltenberg, Secretario General de la Alianza
> ▪ "Acabamos de firmar una tercera declaración conjunta OTAN-UE para seguir avanzando en la asociación estratégica entre la alianza y la Unión Europea, [parece] crucial", afirmó.
> ▪ "La OTAN y la UE están unidas para apoyar a Kiev. <...> Debemos seguir reforzando nuestra ayuda a Ucrania", subrayó Stoltenberg.
> 
> ...



Cada dia que pasa Occidente sigue aumentando la apuesta. Y cada apuesta nueva que hacen significa que perdieron la anterior.


----------



## circodelia2 (Martes a la(s) 3:12 PM)

Sólo falta que Alemania trague con los tontos pedigüeños de los polacos, seria el país más cuckold de europa, más que los suecos que ya es decir, qué desfachatez.
....


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 3:12 PM)

Un obús de montaña italiano OTO Melara Mod 56 de 105 mm ha sido utilizado por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania por primera vez en la zona de defensa aérea ucraniana. Varios de estos obuses desarrollados en la década de 1950 fueron donados a Ucrania por España como ayuda militar.









Dambiev
 






t.me


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 3:15 PM)

Neovlasovitas traidores de la llamada "Legión Rusia Libre" han sido trasladados a Artemivsk (Bajmut) junto con mercenarios bielorrusos y georgianos.









Dambiev







t.me


----------



## Peineto (Martes a la(s) 3:17 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323214
> 
> 
> Francia y Polonia están presionando a Berlín para que suministre a Ucrania tanques Leopard 2 alemanes (arriba). Así lo informa Politico, citando una fuente diplomática en París.
> ...



Todo por la pasta. Rebatiña entre putas.


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 3:17 PM)

Radar estadounidense para HIMARS destruido en la región de Kherson.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 3:19 PM)

Montaje de los últimos T-90M en uno de los talleres de UralVagonZavod. Ahora la empresa trabaja en varios turnos.

@milinfolive


----------



## vettonio (Martes a la(s) 3:21 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Cada dia que pasa Occidente sigue aumentando la apuesta. Y cada apuesta nueva que hacen significa que perdieron la anterior.



Muy bien expresado.


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 3:22 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un tercio de la poblacion ucraniana ya esta fuera del pais, cuando termine la guerra los antiguos territorios de Ucrania tendran menos de 15 millones de habitantes...
> 
> PD- Esto es un aviso para nuestros politicos, si hay guerra dentro de europa, los desplazamientos masivos de poblacion seran habituales, las guerras del futuro, burbujos.



Nadie en su sano juicio muere por Chelensky y nadie en su sano juicio moriría por vonderlinden, el perro, el Maricrón, la melones o el carapuerro alemán.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Martes a la(s) 3:23 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> No, Dombass no
> Pregunto por Kherson, antes de 2022 o Kharkiv, también me sirve
> Graaaciasss



Y yo te hablaba del donbass y tu como siempre por peteneras....  

De nada


----------



## emperador_zar (Martes a la(s) 3:24 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El mando de las AFU ha concentrado cinco brigadas de la reserva estratégica en los distritos de Bakhmut y Soledar.
> 
> Se trata de la 4ª Brigada de Tanques, las Brigadas Mecanizadas 60ª, 61ª, 62ª y 63ª, principalmente provenientes de la región de Jerson. El Estado Mayor de las AFU está compensando las pérdidas transfiriendo unidades de otras fuerzas.
> #Donbass
> ...



Y la 46th no?


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 3:26 PM)

Harman dijo:


> La UE y la OTAN deben aumentar la ayuda a Ucrania: Stoltenberg, Secretario General de la Alianza
> ▪ "Acabamos de firmar una tercera declaración conjunta OTAN-UE para seguir avanzando en la asociación estratégica entre la alianza y la Unión Europea, [parece] crucial", afirmó.
> ▪ "La OTAN y la UE están unidas para apoyar a Kiev. <...> Debemos seguir reforzando nuestra ayuda a Ucrania", subrayó Stoltenberg.
> 
> ...



Si se están acabando los 'hierros' ¿significará qué " hay que empezar a meter al ganado en la cuadra ucraniana?
Fíate y no corras...


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 3:26 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Y yo te hablaba del donbass y tu como siempre por peteneras....
> 
> De nada



Yo no te hablé del Dombass, te pregunté (ya que afirmas que los ucranianos matan a rusos "por ser rusos", como es posible que en zonas de habla rusa mayoritaria como Kharkov o Kherson no hayan habido bombardeos hasta febrero de 2022....me "inquieta" eso
Son zonas que no están dentro del Dombass, por lo que, la pregunta está clara, o no?


----------



## alcorconita (Martes a la(s) 3:26 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Para esto creo Rusia usa el UR-77, a parte del desminado, como vimos en Siria este aparato aniquila las defensas. Creo que se han visto varios de estos bichos en Ucrania.




Siguen estando. En un vídeo reciente de desminado de la retaguardia se les ve actuar. Bueno, no explícitamente sino sus efectos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 3:27 PM)

emperador_zar dijo:


> Y la 46th no?



Esa ya solo existe de nombre me temo.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 3:28 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Cada dia que pasa Occidente sigue aumentando la apuesta. Y cada apuesta nueva que hacen significa que perdieron la anterior.



Se parece al típico ludópata que termina apostando a la mujer y la pierde....después de haber perdido todo el patrimonio anteriormente. No saben retirarse a tiempo de la mesa de juego.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 3:28 PM)

En el puente Krymsky se ha colocado el primer tramo del lado izquierdo. Las obras avanzan ligeramente por delante de lo previsto.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Martes a la(s) 3:29 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no te hablé del Dombass, te pregunté (ya que afirmas que los ucranianos matan a rusos "por ser rusos", como es posible que en zonas de habla rusa mayoritaria como Kharkov o Kherson no hayan habido bombardeos hasta febrero de 2022....me "inquieta" eso
> Son zonas que no están dentro del Dombass, por lo que, la pregunta está clara, o no?



Tu preguntaras de lo q te interese con tal de distorsionar, pero cualquiera que siga el hilo sabe que estaba hablando de la represión en el Donbass... otra cosa es q tu como siempre utilices la demagogia y la manipulacion para ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 3:30 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Cada dia que pasa Occidente sigue aumentando la apuesta. Y cada apuesta nueva que hacen significa que perdieron la anterior.



A Occidente (A EEUU mas que nada) ya se le hizo muy tarde para neutralizar a Rusia
antes de empezar con China. Esta derrota imperial es un bucle del que no saben salir.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 3:32 PM)

Medvedev, durante una visita a otra empresa de defensa (esta vez una planta de tanques en San Petersburgo), anunció la necesidad de penas más duras por interrumpir la Orden de Defensa del Estado.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 3:32 PM)

Letonia está considerando la posibilidad de transferir a Ucrania un nuevo lote de sistemas de misiles antiaéreos portátiles Stinger de fabricación estadounidense.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Salamandra (Martes a la(s) 3:32 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las autoridades polacas han pedido ayuda al Congreso de Estados Unidos para obtener reparaciones de Alemania por los daños causados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> 
> El importe total reclamado fue de 6,2 billones de zlotys (alrededor de 1,3 - 1,5 billones de dólares).
> #Europa
> ...



Alemania va a pagar la guerra mediante el chantaje, que es más barato para el tío Sam. De éstas va a acabar Alemania como tras la segunda guerra mundial o casi.


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 3:33 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Neovlasovitas traidores de la llamada "Legión Rusia Libre" han sido trasladados a Artemivsk (Bajmut) junto con mercenarios bielorrusos y georgianos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desnazificación 4*1. No va más, señores.


----------



## delhierro (Martes a la(s) 3:34 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no te hablé del Dombass, te pregunté (ya que afirmas que los ucranianos matan a rusos "por ser rusos", como es posible que en zonas de habla rusa mayoritaria como Kharkov o Kherson no hayan habido bombardeos hasta febrero de 2022....me "inquieta" eso
> Son zonas que no están dentro del Dombass, por lo que, la pregunta está clara, o no?



Lo que esta claro es que eres subnormal, o que tomas a los demas por ello.

Hay que se muy tonto para preguntar porque no bombardearon Jarkov despues de 2014, pues porque lo tomaron al asalto matando a los prorrusos que quisieron en 2014. A diferencia de los del Donbass, los de Jarkov aunque tomaron los edificios politicos , no hicieron lo mismo con las comisarias así que no estaban armados. Bueno creo que vi un par de escopetas y una pistola.

A ver TONTO de los COJONES, ¿ estan ahora los rusos bombardeando Mariupol ? Pues evidentemente no , porque cuando ganas no bombardeas tus propias posiciones. Y los de Kiev ganaron a los prorrusos en Jarkov, los que no murieron fueron represaliados y huyeron en gran parte. Otros se quedaron y fueron asimilandose a las posturas de los ganadores. Claro que los hicieron la vida imposible en los trabajos, prohibiendo sus partidos, el uso del idioma , cerrando medios de comunicación, asesinando , torturando a los que resistian de alguna manera.....pero no bombardearon IDIOTA


----------



## Adriano II (Martes a la(s) 3:38 PM)

kraker dijo:


> parece k los polacos se han arruinado prestando ayuda militar a Ucrania, y ahora quieren que sea Alemania les saque del apuro con unas indemnizaciones de casi 100 años
> 
> 
> Igual que Francia, que quiere que Alemania de su permiso para enviar los tanques leonard 2 a Ucrania, y vender los tanques franceses a toda Europa
> ...



No es que lo piensen es que lo saben 

Y se aprovechan


----------



## Praktica (Martes a la(s) 3:39 PM)

Informes de la milicia de Novorossia. Los últimos informes de los frentes del DNR y el LNR.
*La agonía de la guarnición de Soledar ya es evidente para todos - Combates de hoy. Mapa y vídeos.*
2023-01-10 10:14
Агония гарнизона Соледара уже очевидна всем! Карта боевых действий сегодня (13 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве
tr dee

*Los nazis han lanzado todas sus fuerzas listas para el combate para mantener Soledar - Bakhmut. SDF: fuerzas especiales de la guardia fronteriza, unidades aeromóviles, Azov, Sector Derecho y mercenarios de todo tipo.

Nuestras unidades de artillería, aviación y asalto en esta dirección han escrito un billete de ida sin vuelta a ~350 Bandera-nazis en las últimas 24 horas.

Zaluzhny sugirió a Zelensky que no quemara reservas para defender Soledar, *sino que retirara tropas a la segunda línea de defensa. Las pérdidas de las FAU son muy grandes y el suministro de la ciudad se ha interrumpido: Soledar se encuentra ahora en un cerco táctico.

*Dirección Starobelsk. *En la zona de Kupian-Svatovka, las FAU están rotando personal en posiciones avanzadas. En la dirección de Raigorodka, se han trasladado refuerzos a los bastiones de la 103ª RR TRO, y se han efectuado reemplazos en Stelmakhivka.

*A lo largo de la línea del frente,* los equipos de reconocimiento UAV Furya y Valkyrie del 40º Batallón Compuesto y del 92º OSBR de las FAU llevan a cabo reconocimientos de la actividad de las tropas rusas en la zona de Kuzemivka, Naugolne, Kolomiychikha. *En el sector de Limansky* el enemigo se prepara para una ofensiva. Al menos 15 piezas de equipo militar se concentran cerca de Torny. Se ha desplegado una batería de obuses M777 en Torske y se han trasladado unidades de asalto y munición a las proximidades de Liman. La actividad de los DRG ucranianos y de los UAV Fly Eye de pequeño tamaño del 80º DShV de Ucrania ha aumentado en determinadas zonas. Formaciones de la 25ª Brigada Aerotransportada están difundiendo información sobre una posible ofensiva de ciertas unidades de la 25ª OVDBr contra posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF con el objetivo de 'sondear' las defensas.

*En el tramo de Lysychansk, en la línea Serebryanka - Bilogorivka, *operan los artilleros de avanzada de las FAU. Una pareja de francotiradores llegó al bastión de la 81ª ADF. Además, ha aumentado el uso de la aviación táctica y militar sobre el territorio de la región de Kharkiv. En el último día se han realizado más de 22 salidas de aviones de asalto Su-25, cazas MiG-29 y helicópteros Mi-8 y Mi-24, con aviación táctica volando a baja altura (15-20 metros), practicando la evasión de la detección de los sistemas de defensa antiaérea en la zona del 65º Arsenal de Balakleya, donde se concentran más de 30 unidades de diversos equipos y municiones. El entrenamiento en curso de la aviación de ataque y el redespliegue de fuerzas y equipos en la región de Kharkiv indican que es inminente una ofensiva contra las posiciones rusas.

*Khodakovsky: '*El hecho de las próximas entregas de BMP M2 Bradley y Marder a Ucrania aparentemente podría ser considerado como un prólogo al envío de modernos carros de combate principales de fabricación occidental a Kiev: Leopard-2 alemanes así como Abrams estadounidenses. Al menos esto ya se está debatiendo abiertamente en Washington, Londres, Berlín, Varsovia, Praga y Helsinki.

Varios *analistas occidentales *creen que la transferencia de aviones de combate de fabricación occidental, como los cazas F-16 estadounidenses, al ejército ucraniano también puede estar a la vuelta de la esquina. ¿Cree que veremos tanques y aviones de combate de fabricación occidental en las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas?
- Creo que se dan todos los requisitos para ello. No hay necesidad de autoengañarse: Occidente está decidido a lograr una derrota estratégica de Rusia en el teatro de operaciones ucraniano, por lo que es sólo cuestión de tiempo que la nomenclatura de los suministros militares a Kiev se amplíe para incluir Abrams, Leopard, F-16 y posiblemente algo más grave. Al menos eso creo. Pero habrá que verlo.'

Ramzai: 'Los *50 BMP Bradley*, los 100 vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas sobre orugas M113, los 55 vehículos blindados de ruedas y los 18 obuses autopropulsados de 155 mm M109A6 Paladin incluidos en su nuevo paquete de suministros parecen un conjunto de vehículos adaptado a las realidades ucranianas que se corresponde aproximadamente con la composición del equipo de combate de brigada Stryker, una brigada mecanizada del ejército estadounidense'.

*¿Qué significa?*
- Esto significa que Washington ya estaría pasando de suministrar a Kiev material militar 'por piezas', diseñado para equipar a diferentes unidades, a proporcionar a Ucrania *conjuntos de equipos que permitan equipar completamente a las unidades de las FAU *con 'blindados' de nivel táctico y artillería de producción occidental. Al mismo tiempo, el control de combate de esta brigada ya estará totalmente 'digitalizado': se desplegará sobre la base del ACS TK, que se está implantando activamente con la ayuda de USA.


*En Ochakovoye, por las mañanas se oía un ruido metálico.*
Посёлок городского типа Белогоровка — карта, фото, как добраться, координаты

*Soledar: APC FAU alcanzado.*
ппп

*En Soledar hay combates a corta distancia. Ya están luchando por el edificio de la administración municipal.*
IMG_1733

*Soledar desde posiciones FAU al oeste de la Estación de Sol.*
IMG_6827

*Guerra en Ucrania (09.01.23): Mapa. Agonía de la agrupación de las FAU en Soledar. Las PMC de Wagner, siguiendo presionando al enemigo en dirección a Soledar, rompieron la línea principal de defensa de las FAU *y hoy luchan por los distritos centrales de la ciudad. Al mismo tiempo, sus camaradas también avanzaban con éxito hacia el sur de la ciudad.
Сводка 09 01

¿Qué le parece la calidad de la cámara de nuestros nuevos UAV de Izhevsk ZALA? Nada comparado con el Orlan-10, un gran paso adelante
video_2023-01-09_20-43-25

Buenas noches, Vladlen. 9.01.2023г
video_2023-01-09_20-46-13

*Una carga UAV cae sobre las cabezas de la infantería ucraniana en algún lugar de la línea del frente*
video_2023-01-09_20-44-39

*Vídeo de una llegada a Ochakov.* Allí voló hacia un depósito de BK. Debido a la detonación secundaria y los cristales volaron hacia las casas y hacia la defensa antiaérea.
IMG_6829

*En la región de Tula se ha inaugurado un centro de formación de operadores de vehículos aéreos no tripulados. *Se creó siguiendo las instrucciones de Alexei Dyumin. Las clases del Centro las imparten instructores con experiencia en combate y profesores de la Universidad Estatal de Tula.
video_2023-01-09_20-51-14

*Dirección Kiev, archivo. Estas imágenes muestran dos misiles táctico-operativos 9M723 del sistema Iskander-M impactando a la vez contra una columna de vehículos blindados ucranianos.*
video_2023-01-09_20-54-07

*Corrección de tiro con la ayuda de un c*_*uadricóptero*_*, golpeando las reservas de las FAU.*
video_2023-01-09_21-05-09

*Pozdnyakov publicó un post en el que decía que los nuestros habían ideado esto en la zona NWO, probablemente parezca ridículo. Pero la gente en la guerra se las arregla para hacer esas cosas.* Y sucede si se les dan locales, herramientas, logística y patrocinio.
IMG_2898

Fuente: voenhronika.ru


----------



## Adriano II (Martes a la(s) 3:39 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Esa ya solo existe de nombre me temo.



A ver decían hace unos días que había 27 brigadas por los alrededores de Bakhmut

Ya se las han follado a todas o k asen???


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 3:42 PM)

kraker dijo:


> parece k los polacos se han arruinado prestando ayuda militar a Ucrania, y ahora quieren que sea Alemania les saque del apuro con unas indemnizaciones de casi 100 años
> 
> 
> Igual que Francia, que quiere que Alemania de su permiso para enviar los tanques leonard 2 a Ucrania, y vender los tanques franceses a toda Europa
> ...



Los polacos juegan sus cartas para convertirse en una nueva potencia regional mientras que Alemania parece que todo lo hace mal/en contra de sus propios intereses. Tienen a un verdadero papanatas en el poder.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Martes a la(s) 3:48 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo no te hablé del Dombass, te pregunté (ya que afirmas que los ucranianos matan a rusos "por ser rusos", como es posible que en zonas de habla rusa mayoritaria como Kharkov o Kherson no hayan habido bombardeos hasta febrero de 2022....me "inquieta" eso
> Son zonas que no están dentro del Dombass, por lo que, la pregunta está clara, o no?











Técnica del disco rayado: gestión del conflicto | Randstad


Hoy descubrimos 'La técnica del disco rayado', la segunda entrega sobre estrategias orientadas a la gestión de conflictos.




www.randstad.es




.
Pero tu la tecnica la aplicas para desviar la atencion en lo que te preguntaban... arriba, uno que tiene más paciencia que yo, ya te ha contestado lo evidente.
un saludin otanero


----------



## frangelico (Martes a la(s) 3:48 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los polacos juegan sus cartas para convertirse en una nueva potencia regional mientras que Alemania parece que todo lo hace mal/en contra de sus propios intereses. Tienen a un verdadero papanatas en el poder.



Que vive en una casa de color blanco al otro lado del Atlántico.


----------



## coscorron (Martes a la(s) 3:52 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los polacos juegan sus cartas para convertirse en una nueva potencia regional mientras que Alemania parece que todo lo hace mal/en contra de sus propios intereses. Tienen a un verdadero papanatas en el poder.



Pero son muy diversos y muy resilientes ... No hay mal que por bien no venga.


----------



## emperador_zar (Martes a la(s) 3:57 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Esa ya solo existe de nombre me temo.



pensaba que esa la habian creado hace muy poco


----------



## El Veraz (Martes a la(s) 4:00 PM)

zapatitos dijo:


> Yo no he llamado a nadie indigente mental por afirmar que haya seguidores de Putin que a la vez sean seguidores de Franco y el Jose Antonio (lo se de sobra ya que por ejemplo en este foro hay más de uno) pero tú si has llamado indigente mental a un forero porque haya judíos seguidores y colaboradores de los nazis cuando la historia dice que ha habido más de un caso.
> 
> Por tanto demuestra que tienes algo de verguenza ajena y propia si es que eres capaz y cómete el owned con dignidad...
> 
> Saludos.



A un forero no, sois muchos indigentes mentales. Demasiados.


----------



## ZARGON (Martes a la(s) 4:11 PM)

Prevision de entregas 2023
Gentileza Charly 015


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 4:13 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Tu preguntaras de lo q te interese con tal de distorsionar, pero cualquiera que siga el hilo sabe que estaba hablando de la represión en el Donbass... otra cosa es q tu como siempre utilices la demagogia y la manipulacion para ensuciar el hilo.



Ok, no quieres contestar 
Y mira que es simple la pregunta...


----------



## zapatitos (Martes a la(s) 4:18 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> A un forero no, sois muchos indigentes mentales. Demasiados.




Venga al ignore por CM follafarlopeskis de los malos

Saludos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 4:38 PM)

Parece ser que a las fuerzas de la OTAN las han flanqueado….con lo que eso conlleva….








Les Russes ont enveloppé les flancs de l’armée ukrainienne à Bakhmut


par Valentin Vasilescu. Après le succès de l’attaque principale en direction de Soledar-Kransna Gora, maintenant les troupes de Wagner nettoient les localités et la zone adjacente des groupes restants de l’armée ukrainienne.




reseauinternational.net





En Vietnam era cuando aparecían los aviones yankees para hacer la parrillada…aquí como que no….


----------



## Honkler (Martes a la(s) 4:41 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Neovlasovitas traidores de la llamada "Legión Rusia Libre" han sido trasladados a Artemivsk (Bajmut) junto con mercenarios bielorrusos y georgianos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como pillen a algunos de estos…


----------



## Castellano (Martes a la(s) 4:42 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Macron se está poniendo las pilas, quien lo diria.



Al muy desviado le han debido de mandar para su uso y disfrute un cargamento de refugiadas ucro de algún asilo de Kief


----------



## Icibatreuh (Martes a la(s) 4:42 PM)

Joder. Al final Prigozhin y Zelensky se irán a echar unos potes juntos.










В Киеве пообещали сделать взятие Соледара «пирровой победой»


Ситуация под Соледаром является самой сложной на Восточном фронте, заявил спикер Восточной группировки войск ВСУ Сергей Череватый




www.mk.ru





"*El fundador de la compañía militar, Yevgeny Prigozhin , dijo que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania defendieron con honor a Soledar y desmintieron los rumores sobre la deserción masiva de ucranianos.*

*En Kyiv, prometieron hacer de la captura de Soledar una "victoria pírrica*"


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 4:54 PM)

Dirección Starobel
Situación a las 18.00 horas del 10 de enero de 2023

En el sector Kupyan-Svatovka, los artilleros de las AFU bombardean las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF en la línea de contacto. La puntería la proporcionan los cálculos de los UAV de la 92 Obrbr y la 40ª TRO en las líneas Vladimirovka - Kuzemovka y Tavolzhanka - Liman 2ª.

▪ El fuego de represalia de las fuerzas rusas alcanzó bastiones del 233 Batallón 128 y del 145 Batallón 116 de la Brigada TRO de las AFU. Seis miembros de la TRO murieron y siete resultaron heridos. Además, resultó dañado un punto de distribución de gas en Kupyansk.

▪ Se espera que unidades de la 3ª Brigada de Tanques de Shevchenkovo lleguen a la zona de responsabilidad de la 14ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU en un futuro próximo.

❗El redespliegue de formaciones separadas del nuevo complejo puede estar relacionado tanto con las grandes pérdidas de personal y equipo como con los preparativos para una ofensiva en Svatove.

▪ Continúa la movilización forzosa en los distritos fronterizos con la Federación Rusa en la región de Kharkiv. Los ciudadanos ucranianos son enviados inmediatamente a puntos de recepción de personal con posterior distribución a las unidades.

Varios quadcopters DJI Mavic-3 de los 80 odshbR operan en la zona de Liman, cerca de Dibrov. Unidades adicionales del 110º Batallón, 111º RR TRO de las AFU han llegado en dirección al asentamiento.

▪ Efectivos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron las posiciones del 66º destacamento de las AFU en la zona al oeste de Ploshchanka. Los miembros del complejo ucraniano abandonaron espontáneamente sus puestos de observación, perdiendo siete heridos en el proceso.

En el sector de Lisychansk, continúa el fuego de artillería mutuo en la línea Serebryanka-Bilogorivka.

▪ Formaciones ucranianas emplean pequeños UAV. Mercenarios estadounidenses operan en las filas del 122º batallón de las 81º Fuerzas Aerotransportadas del Ejército.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 4:55 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que eres subnormal, o que tomas a los demas por ello.
> 
> Hay que se muy tonto para preguntar porque no bombardearon Jarkov despues de 2014, pues porque lo tomaron al asalto matando a los prorrusos que quisieron en 2014. A diferencia de los del Donbass, los de Jarkov aunque tomaron los edificios politicos , no hicieron lo mismo con las comisarias así que no estaban armados. Bueno creo que vi un par de escopetas y una pistola.
> 
> A ver TONTO de los COJONES, ¿ estan ahora los rusos bombardeando Mariupol ? Pues evidentemente no , porque cuando ganas no bombardeas tus propias posiciones. Y los de Kiev ganaron a los prorrusos en Jarkov, los que no murieron fueron represaliados y huyeron en gran parte. Otros se quedaron y fueron asimilandose a las posturas de los ganadores. Claro que los hicieron la vida imposible en los trabajos, prohibiendo sus partidos, el uso del idioma , cerrando medios de comunicación, asesinando , torturando a los que resistian de alguna manera.....pero no bombardearon IDIOTA



Eso no responde mi pregunta, pero (eras tú quien hablaba de insultos?)
Me hace gracia lo de la "asimilación", como si la gente no pudiera tener una opinión más allá de su nacionalidad (valiente chorrada y causa primigenia de muchas de VUESTRAS cagadas
Vendéis que, llegó un momento en el que a los ucranianos se les fue la cabeza y empezaron a matar rusos, lo cual es algo que no tiene ningun tipo de sentido y que es claramente falso para cualquiera que, efectivamente, haya seguido el hilo desde el principio y haya visto como, además, a los "rebeldes" se les ayudó de forma encubierta desde el Kremlin
Pero es que, aunque fuera así, lo que tenéis que comprender es que, SIEMPRE va a haber gente que no quiere comprar algo, que quiere acercarse a otra persona o que tiene una visión de la vida distinta, y eso no le hace malo a nadie ni "objetivo militar"
El el Dombass ocurrieron muchas cosas y cosas muy horribles por parte de los ucranianos, pero eso no significa que nadie "odie" a los rusos, no significa que "Rusia tenga la verdad revelada" ni que nadie, aunque queramos ser libres, en occidente, es ningún "satanista"
No, no tenéis ninguna supremacia moral, no estáis defendiendo algo bueno, estáis defendiendo una puta barbaridad que no se excusa con nada de lo que pasó en Dombass y que, ni siquiera los rusos mismos se merecen

Ahora sigue insultando, es lo único que podéis hacer, yo voy a seguir siendo libre, le guste a quien le guste y no le guste a quien no le guste...
Es lo que hay...


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 4:55 PM)

Suministro de armas paquistaníes a Ucrania

En septiembre escribimos sobre las entregas secretas a Ucrania, con mediación británica, de munición de artillería de calibre 122 mm para lanzacohetes múltiples BM-21 Grad y obuses D-30 fabricados por Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF).

El 9 de enero, la agencia de noticias india The Economic Times publicó un artículo sobre otro traslado de cargamento militar para las Fuerzas Armadas a través de Polonia.

Según la agencia india, está previsto que el buque de transporte Vesuvius, fletado por Project Shipping con 159 contenedores a bordo, llegue al puerto de Gdansk (Polonia) procedente del puerto de Karachi (Pakistán) a finales de enero.

Se espera que el cargamento incluya proyectiles de artillería de 155 mm, cartuchos M4A2, cebos M82 y espoletas. A cambio, los ingenieros ucranianos ayudarán supuestamente a mejorar los motores de los helicópteros Mi-17 pakistaníes.

¿Es tal posibilidad?

Esta opción es bastante probable tanto en el contexto de Pakistán, que sigue el camino de las políticas británica y estadounidense, como en el de la profunda crisis económica que atraviesa el país.

La venta de armas a Ucrania se ha convertido en una especie de "Klondike" para los Estados con una gran base militar-industrial. POF produce varios tipos de armas y municiones, incluida munición de calibre 155 mm.

La elección del método de entrega de los proyectiles a Ucrania tampoco es casual. Los buques portacontenedores tienen más capacidad que los aviones y son menos visibles: los transportes de carga de los C-17 británicos fueron objeto de un seguimiento silencioso a través de Flightradar y ADS-B en agosto.

❗Sí, es posible que la información sobre el suministro de proyectiles paquistaníes a Ucrania forme parte de una campaña de información india. Es posible que su objetivo sea dañar las relaciones entre el gobierno de Islamabad y los dirigentes rusos en el contexto de un posible acuerdo para vender petróleo a Pakistán con descuento.

Sin embargo, tal cosa es improbable: POF ya estaba enviando municiones a Ucrania directamente de las tiendas en agosto, y la falta de respuesta de Rusia ha desatado las manos de los industriales pakistaníes.

¿Qué indica esta información?

Los países occidentales buscan activamente proveedores de productos militares para las Fuerzas Armadas no sólo en Europa del Este, sino también en el sur de Asia. La inanición de munición es un problema para las AFU, y la industria militar de los estados de la OTAN todavía no se ha desarrollado hasta el punto de poder satisfacer simultáneamente su propia demanda y las necesidades de las tropas ucranianas.

Y el suministro de municiones a Polonia a finales de enero en grandes cantidades se ajusta perfectamente al calendario de la ofensiva anunciada en Kiev en febrero y marzo de este año.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 4:57 PM)

*El gas natural cotiza a 134€ MWh muy por debajo del precio máximo de 180 euros por megavatio hora (MWh) fijado por la Unión Europea.*
10/01/2023 16:52


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 4:57 PM)

Berbock llegó a Kharkiv y prometió nuevos suministros de armas de Alemania a Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 4:59 PM)

En Bielorrusia, se denegó el indulto a la ciudadana rusa Sofia Sapega, que durante el intento de derrocar a Lukashenko en 2020 mantuvo un canal de Telegram en el que publicó datos personales de funcionarios de seguridad bielorrusos y de sus familiares, que se utilizaron para amenazarlos.
Fue capturada por el KGB bielorruso junto con Protasiewicz durante la infame historia del aterrizaje del avión en Minsk.
Probablemente no participará en el resto de la guerra en Ucrania.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Los medios de comunicación iraníes informan t.me/parstodayrussian/120139 de que Irán recibirá en breve un escuadrón completo de cazas rusos Su-35, algunos de los cuales se desplegarán en una base aérea cercana a Ispahán.

Tras el fin del embargo de armas de la ONU contra Irán en otoño de 2021, no hay obstáculos para tal entrega. Como no es difícil adivinar, esta entrega forma parte de un acuerdo más amplio, que afecta a la aparición del Geranay en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 5:03 PM)

En cuanto a *Kleshcheivka*, los combates continúan en la propia aldea, pero sigue bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. La propia Kleshcheivka está parcialmente cubierta por nuestros grupos de asalto. La retención de Kleshcheyevka es de suma importancia para las AFU, ya que su pérdida abre el camino para que nuestras tropas alcancen la carretera Chasov Yar-Artemivsk. Por lo tanto, parte de las reservas de Chasov Yar son utilizadas por el enemigo para mantener el frente en la zona de Kleshcheyevka, pero incluso aquí la situación para el enemigo sigue deteriorándose.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Castellano (Martes a la(s) 5:04 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Berbock llegó a Kharkiv y prometió nuevos suministros de armas de Alemania a Ucrania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tiempos cuando los verdes alemanes se autodenominaban ecopacifistas.

Desde Solana y su No a la OTAN a la secretaria general de la misma, no se veía tamaño chaqueterismo y traición ideológica


----------



## Eslacaña (Martes a la(s) 5:04 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Las autoridades polacas han pedido ayuda al Congreso de Estados Unidos para obtener reparaciones de Alemania por los daños causados durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> 
> El importe total reclamado fue de 6,2 billones de zlotys (alrededor de 1,3 - 1,5 billones de dólares).
> #Europa
> ...



Poco me parece. Ojalá sangren bien a los alemanes, que es lo que merecen, por gilipollas y por calzonazos.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 5:05 PM)

Ofensiva de la PMC de Wagner contra Soledar: momentos destacados

El ejército ucraniano está perdiendo gradualmente el control sobre Soledar. Varias compañías de la 128ª Brigada de Asalto a la Montaña, la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil y la 61ª Brigada de Infantería de las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas que defienden Soledar cambian apresuradamente de posición y se desplazan a las afueras del oeste y suroeste de la ciudad.

Los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner están arrasando los bastiones de las AFU en Podgorodne. Desde este saliente, los "músicos" lanzaron una ofensiva cerca de Krasnaya Hora y Praskoviyivka.

Las fuerzas rusas han establecido parcialmente el control de fuego sobre el cruce de la carretera E-40 Artemivsk-Soledar, lo que impide a las AFU retirarse hacia el sur y complica el traslado de refuerzos de la 17ª Brigada Independiente de Tanques cerca de Soledar. En el norte, la carretera cercana a la mina de sal nº 7 también está bajo el control de fuego de las PMC.

Según RT, casi el 90% de los prisioneros en esta zona son ucranianos movilizados de otras regiones. Según ellos, los comandantes de compañía y batallón abandonaron esta zona ya el 7 de enero y se retiraron a la cercana Minkivka, 20 km al oeste de Soledar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 5:09 PM)

Por Shlyakhom Peremog: según el Servicio Estatal de Estadística, la inflación en Ucrania en 2022 fue del 26,6%.

Los precios de los huevos fueron los que más subieron (76,6%), las frutas (73,8%), las verduras (51,8%), el pescado y los productos de la pesca (45,8%), el azúcar (31,0%) y el pan y los productos de panadería (30,3%).

En un contexto de subida de precios, el PIB del país ha caído a mínimos históricos. Por ejemplo, el Ministerio de Economía ucraniano declaró que el PIB cayó un 30,4%.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Tierra Azul (Martes a la(s) 5:09 PM)

vettonio dijo:


>



entre que suecia hace obligatoria la mili y esto hay mucha contradiccion, la respuesta es: no. 
Id rezando porque no os llamen a filas, salvo que seas ciego o sordo o manco. Esto podria ir para una buena temporada en guerra


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 5:11 PM)

Medvédev visita una planta de reparación de blindados en San Petersburgo y celebra una reunión para supervisar la producción de equipos militares y armamento

▪ También anunció la creación de un grupo de trabajo dependiente de la comisión militar-industrial rusa para supervisar la producción de armas de alta demanda.
▪ Hay fallos del orden de defensa del Estado, nadie ha abolido la responsabilidad por ello, dijo Medvédev. Si es necesario, se aplicarán nuevas sanciones penales por incumplimiento del contrato estatal de adquisición de material de defensa, añadió el vicepresidente de la comisión militar-industrial.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 5:14 PM)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> entre que suecia hace obligatoria la mili y esto hay mucha contradiccion, la respuesta es: no.
> Id rezando porque no os llamen a filas, salvo que seas ciego o sordo o manco. Esto podria ir para una buena temporada en guerra



_A mí me dieron la "blanca" hace casi 40 años. Creo que ya no me toca._


----------



## Expected (Martes a la(s) 5:18 PM)

kraker dijo:


> parece k los polacos se han arruinado prestando ayuda militar a Ucrania, y ahora quieren que sea Alemania les saque del apuro con unas indemnizaciones de casi 100 años
> 
> 
> Igual que Francia, que quiere que Alemania de su permiso para enviar los tanques leonard 2 a Ucrania, y vender los tanques franceses a toda Europa
> ...



No sé si es gilipollas el ciudadano alemán...pero que le están haciendo un Bukake increíble...digno del porno más duro también. Inmigrantes de los inservibles a patadas, empresas cerrando de cien en cien por precio de la energía inasumible, sin ejército, con reclamaciones milbillonarias. Lo de ser unos guarros con los motores de Volkswagen ha quedado en anecdótico....


----------



## workforfood (Martes a la(s) 5:19 PM)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Poco me parece. Ojalá sangren bien a los alemanes, que es lo que merecen, por gilipollas y por calzonazos.



Alemania no existe políticamente desde 1945 su amo es USA.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 5:19 PM)

Proceso de reparación y modernización de los tanques T-72M en la planta de Excalibur en la República Checa antes de ser enviados a Ucrania.

@milinfolive


----------



## la mano negra (Martes a la(s) 5:21 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Un Lancet destruyó un Vampiro de la OTAN que atacaba Donetsk
> Nuestros exploradores descubrieron un RM-70 Vampire MLRS checo y lo destruyeron.
> 
> 
> ...



Hicieron bien . Los vampiros son cosa muy mala que le van chupando a la gente la sangre en donde quiera que la encuentran. Hay que desinfectar las estepas rusas de chupasangres de esa clase.


----------



## Expected (Martes a la(s) 5:23 PM)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> entre que suecia hace obligatoria la mili y esto hay mucha contradiccion, la respuesta es: no.
> Id rezando porque no os llamen a filas, salvo que seas ciego o sordo o manco. Esto podria ir para una buena temporada en guerra



EL ADOLESCENTE que HABLA BRÓTICO

Los que tenemos hijos...observamos espantados cuando empiezan con el "qué tal Bro".."qué pasa Bro"...Cuando el mío habla así, le respondo que no hablo el Brótico...dialecto adolescente de dudoso gusto. Ahora bien, como le quieras hacer ir a una guerra para defender el grupo de sátrapas, maloneantes y folladores de becarias que tenemos en el Bobierno (Gobierno de Bonobos) y...al que le quedan menos de 100 días)...seré yo el que te diga "Mira Bro....ahí te quedas" y me faltará tiempo para irme con toda mi familia muy lejos de aquí.


----------



## Curroesteja (Martes a la(s) 5:23 PM)

Castellano dijo:


> Que tiempos cuando los verdes alemanes se autodenominaban ecopacifistas.
> 
> Desde Solana y su No a la OTAN a la secretaria general de la misma, no se veía tamaño chaqueterismo y traición ideológica



Los verdes estaban en el poder cuando se bombardeo Yugoslavia. 
Son pájaros de mal agüero.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 5:27 PM)

En Artemivsk por la noche.
Desde el sur, continuaron los encarnizados combates por Kleshcheyevka, cuya pérdida amenaza con problemas muy graves para las AFU al sur de Artemivsk y, sobre todo, con la incipiente amenaza directa a la autopista Chasov Yar-Artemivsk.
En Opytne, los combates se están desplazando gradualmente hacia el norte de la aldea. Aquí se lucha por todas las casas. Opytne, como antes, es la llave de la parte sur de Artemivsk.
En Artemivsk continuaron los combates en la zona industrial y en los distritos del sudeste de la ciudad. Al anochecer, aún no hay señales de la retirada de las tropas enemigas de la ciudad. Según las filtraciones de otoño, el plan de defensa de Artemivsk implica replegarse a las partes occidentales de la ciudad y continuar la defensa en los bloques de la ciudad, donde se han excavado trincheras y barreras de hormigón desde el otoño.
La situación es más difícil para las AFU al norte de Artemivsk, donde, tras capturar Podgorodne, los grupos de asalto Wagner han avanzado hasta Krasnaia Hora y han roto efectivamente la integridad de la defensa enemiga entre Artemivsk y Soledar (donde ya se combate en la periferia occidental). La propia Krasnaia Hora estaba bajo control de las AFU a mediodía, pero ya se habían perdido varios bastiones que cubrían la aldea. Paraskoviyivka también sigue bajo el control de las AFU.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Kron II (Martes a la(s) 5:29 PM)

Expected dijo:


> No sé si es gilipollas el ciudadano alemán...pero que le están haciendo un Bukake increíble...digno del porno más duro también. Inmigrantes de los inservibles a patadas, empresas cerrando de cien en cien por precio de la energía inasumible, sin ejército, con reclamaciones milbillonarias. Lo de ser unos guarros con los motores de Volkswagen ha quedado en anecdótico....



Totalmente de acuerdo: la industria alemana se va a reducir a la más mínima expresión debido a la perdida de competitividad por la crisis energética; pero todo el resto de la industria europea va detrás, con las consecuencias sociales y económicas a medio-largo plazo que cualquier personal racional, no cortoplacista ni vende-humo se puede imaginar. A no ser que alguien piense que la OTAN le puede "tronchar" las piernas a Rusia sin hongos nucleares en Europa y en EE.UU., y con China aplaudiendo relajada, a fin de acceder directamente a los recursos naturales rusos gratis.

No sé vosotros pero yo me pensaría seriamente enviar el currículum a la embajada China, sobre todo si vuestro "background" es en temas técnicos... Ya sabéis, es mejor prever a futuro, que lamentarse más tarde...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 5:30 PM)

En esta guerra asimétrica asistimos a momentos muy cómicos….versión oficial: destructor japonés choca contra una “roca”….








Un destructor japonés de misiles guiados colisiona y causa un derrame de petróleo (VIDEO)


El incidente, que provocó un derrame de petróleo, tuvo lugar frente a la costa suroccidental del país.




actualidad.rt.com





Dentro de 50 años sabremos como se llamaba el submarino que perseguía…paciencia…


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 5:30 PM)

Los medios de comunicación ucranianos y alemanes informan sobre la visita de la ministra de Asuntos Exteriores de Alemania, Annalena Berbock a Jarkov. La visita no estaba anunciada.

Durante su recorrido por la ciudad, Burbock prometió más armas alemanas e hizo una serie de declaraciones contra Rusia.

Por cierto, en vísperas de la NMD, fue Burbock quien desempeñó uno de los papeles clave en la escalada de la situación en torno a Ucrania, fomentando la no negociación y la agresividad de Kyiv.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## carlosito (Martes a la(s) 5:34 PM)

Este inicio de año ha tenido como centro los combates entre Bakhmut (Artemovsk) y Soledar. La labor de bombardeo constante de la artillería acompañada de uso de tacticas dónde el reconocimiento y acciones de mayor precisión han podido desequilibrar las fuerzas a favor de las fuerzas rusas. También hay que mencionar que los cambios en cuanto a tácticas de ataque como uso de pequeñas formaciones que atacan en distintos puntos y un empleo de RPG y otros sistemas portátiles promueven un cambio en el equilibrio de fuerzas pese a la inferioridad numérica y que explica la lentitud de las ofensivas.

Cómo he explicado antes. Bakhmut (Artemovsk) puede abrir una flor ofensiva que amenazaria Seversk (esto repercutiría en el frente (svatovo-Kremenaya) e incluso de manera indirecta Konstantinovka aparte de hacer más próxima la cercanía a las fortalezas de Kramatorsk y Slavyansk.

Esta retirada daría a entender a los Estados Unidos que teniendo en cuenta los recursos de Ucrania empleados (unos 50000 aproximadamente en el caso de Artemovsk) no se puede ganar por parte del gobierno de Kiev (un régimen toda la vida) la guerra y por tanto retirarían el apoyo. Esta situación angustiosa explica la importancia de Bakhmut que se suma a la estrategica que hemos comentado anteriormente.

No se puede predecir si las fuerzas Ucranianas intentarán maniobras de distracción. El frente de Svatovo-Kremenaya sigue siendo todavía bastante protegido y equilibrado por las fuerzas rusas. En zonas de Donbass las fuerzas rusas y aliadas mantienen la iniciativa. Quedaría Zaporozhie pero ya también se han tenido acciones preventivas en torno a la zona, no obstante sería la última carta a emplear.


----------



## delhierro (Martes a la(s) 5:35 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso no responde mi pregunta, pero (eras tú quien hablaba de insultos?)



Claro que he respondido a tu subnormalidad, como lo han hecho antes otros foreros. Lo que pasa es que o cobras por dar la chapa o lo haces gratis porque te "divierte". Venga payasete a pastar.


----------



## Artedi (Martes a la(s) 5:37 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Me extraña que no hay ningún ucraniano .. /IRONIC OFF



No cabe una visualización más clara de lo que pintan en realidad: 

NADA.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 5:37 PM)

Retirada de Soledar. Un mercenario estonio abatido cerca de un vehículo blindado ucraniano Kozak-2M1 dañado tras un combate. 10 de enero de 2023.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 5:38 PM)

Con respecto a Kleshcheevka, la lucha continúa en el propio pueblo, pero todavía está bajo el control de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Kleshcheevka en si mismo está parcialmente cubierto por nuestros grupos de asalto. La retención de Kleshcheevka es de suma importancia para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, ya que después de su pérdida, se abre el camino hacia la carretera Chasov Yar - Artemovsk para nuestras tropas. Por lo tanto, el enemigo utiliza parte de las reservas de Chasov Yar en mantener el frente en el área de Kleshcheevka, pero incluso aquí la situación para el enemigo continúa deteriorándose.


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 5:38 PM)

Castellano dijo:


> Que tiempos cuando los verdes alemanes se autodenominaban ecopacifistas.
> 
> Desde Solana y su No a la OTAN a la secretaria general de la misma, no se veía tamaño chaqueterismo y traición ideológica



Y lo seguirán siendo, sea lo que sea que signifique ese palabro.. 
Al fin y al cabo, esos verduleros son 'made in USA'.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 5:40 PM)

"Las tropas ucranianas en Soledar están haciendo todo lo posible para agotar al enemigo, para reducir al máximo su potencial ofensivo. De modo que incluso algunos éxitos tácticos conducen a una gran "victoria pírrica"", - portavoz de la agrupación oriental de las AFU Serhiy Cherevaty.


----------



## Tierra Azul (Martes a la(s) 5:40 PM)

Harman dijo:


> _A mí me dieron la "blanca" hace casi 40 años. Creo que ya no me toca._



yo tengo un amigo sordo irlandés, el se libra, pero del resto... la blanca es que tuviste que hacer la mili?


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 5:40 PM)




----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 5:42 PM)

En Yakutia se ha descubierto un nuevo e importante yacimiento de gas, llamado Mukhtinskoye. Así lo informó el servicio de prensa del jefe y del gobierno de la república. Sus reservas recuperables se estiman en 34,8 millones de metros cúbicos. "Una de las principales ventajas de la ubicación del nuevo yacimiento es que el gasoducto Power of Siberia y el oleoducto ESPO están cerca", declaró Mijail Kirillin, viceministro primero de Industria y Geología de la región. Cree que esto ofrecerá nuevas oportunidades para aumentar el potencial tanto del propio yacimiento como de la empresa.


----------



## EGO (Martes a la(s) 5:46 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323486
> 
> 
> En el puente Krymsky se ha colocado el primer tramo del lado izquierdo. Las obras avanzan ligeramente por delante de lo previsto.



Y todo para que cuando esten a punto de repararlo les peguen otro pollazo.

Ese puente no abrira nunca mas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 5:46 PM)

En Artemovsk al anochecer.
En el sur continuan los encarnizados combates por Kleshcheyevka, cuya pérdida amenaza con generar problemas muy graves a las AFU al sur de Artemovsk y, sobre todo, con la amenaza directa a la autopista Chasov Yar-Artemivsk.
En Opytne, los combates se están desplazando gradualmente hacia el norte del suburbio. Aquí se lucha por todas las casas. Opytne, al igual que antes, es la llave del sur de Artemovsk.
En Artemovsk continuaron los combates en la zona industrial y en los distritos del sudeste de la ciudad. Al anochecer, aún no hay señales de la retirada de las tropas enemigas de la ciudad. Según diversas filtraciones de este otoño, el plan de defensa de Artemovsk implica retirarse a las partes occidentales de la ciudad y continuar la defensa en los bloques de la ciudad, donde se cavaron trincheras y se erigieron barreras de hormigón.
La situación es más difícil para las AFU al norte de Artemovsk, donde, tras capturar Podgorodne, los grupos de asalto Wagner han avanzado hasta Krasna Hora y han roto efectivamente la integridad de la defensa enemiga entre Artemovsk y Soledar (donde ya se combate en la periferia occidental). La propia Krasnaia Gora estaba bajo control de las AFU a mediodía, pero ya se habían perdido varios bastiones que cubrían la aldea. Paraskoviyivka también sigue bajo el control de las AFU.

BORIS ROZHIN


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 5:50 PM)




----------



## EGO (Martes a la(s) 5:51 PM)

Recordad que Rusia es la URSS de toda la vida.Siempre saboteando occidente.









Putin trabaja en secreto con los ecologistas para hundir el fracking


La estrategia rusa va encaminada a mantener su hegemonía en el mercado energético y mantener su zona de influencia.




www.libremercado.com













La policía alemana desaloja una protesta contra la ampliación de una mina de carbón


LUETZERATH, Alemania, 10 ene – La




es.euronews.com


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 5:52 PM)




----------



## Alvin Red (Martes a la(s) 5:52 PM)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> yo tengo un amigo sordo irlandés, el se libra, pero del resto... la blanca es que tuviste que hacer la mili?



Era el bien más preciado , sobre todo por la frase que ponía -- Valor: Se le supone.


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 5:55 PM)

Salida de Soledar, zona de la 7ª mina.

t.me/cmiye/8867


----------



## Icibatreuh (Martes a la(s) 5:57 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tu picolero de guardia te informa:
> A ver (empezamos mal) toda esa retahíla es pura propaganda de escoria a sueldo con ínfulas de nigromante.
> 
> *Falta combustible EN TODO EL PLANETA *y *a Rusia no le va a faltar ni clientes ni mercado*.
> ...



Cabreate como un mono si quiers pero *HOY* la realidad es la que es.

Si quieres especulamos sobre cómo va a evolucionar la cosa.

Es lo que pasa si solo vendes a los que haces grandes descuentos.

Las cabezas pensantes de Putin tendrán que pensar cómo vender a clientes que le compren más caro.

O conseguir que los productores bajen drásticamente la producción.


*"Bloomberg. "El petróleo insignia de Rusia se cotiza a la mitad de los precios mundiales con un pequeño grupo de compradores*






*Russia’s Flagship Oil Is Trading at Half Global Prices With Tiny Pool of Buyers*
Russia’s flagship oil is selling at less than half international prices — and way below a Group of Seven imposed cap — following sanctions targeting the Kremlin’s revenue from petroleum sales.




www.bloomberg.com

*El petróleo insignia de Rusia se cotiza a la mitad de los precios mundiales con un pequeño grupo de compradores*

La prohibición europea hizo que Rusia dependiera cada vez más de China e India


El petróleo insignia de Rusia se vende a menos de la mitad de los precios internacionales, y muy por debajo del límite impuesto por el Grupo de los Siete, luego de las sanciones dirigidas a los ingresos del Kremlin por las ventas de petróleo


*La prensa rusa acepta y no desmiente el dato de Bloomberg.*

MK.RU

*"Las sanciones occidentales hicieron bajar los precios del petróleo ruso: ¿debemos esperar un colapso?*

Los descuentos y descuentos han bajado a los Urales por debajo de $ 40 *El petróleo de la principal exportación de la marca rusa, los Urales, sigue abaratándose: según datos de diversas fuentes, el precio ha caído a 38-40 dólares por barril. *Los analistas atribuyen esto al doble efecto de las sanciones: del embargo a los suministros por mar y al precio máximo de 60 dólares impuesto por Occidente. Según Bloomberg, después del 5 de diciembre, cuando las restricciones comenzaron a funcionar, *Rusia cayó en una dependencia crítica de un círculo estrecho de grandes compradores, principalmente India, China y Turquía, que exigen descuentos constantemente.*Durante la negociación del 9 de enero en la Bolsa de Materias Primas y Productos Básicos de San Petersburgo, el costo de los Urales cayó más del 8%, acercándose a $40 por barril. Y *el viernes 6 de enero, esta variedad se vendió en el puerto de Primorsk por 37,8 dólares*, según Bloomberg, citando datos de la agencia independiente de precios Argus. El mismo día, el Brent estándar mundial costaba $78,5 por barril. Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Finanzas anunció el colapso de diciembre del precio promedio de los Urales en un 24% (frente a noviembre) a $ 50,4. Y *en diciembre de 2021, los Urales costaron un promedio de $72.7.*

Los descuentos y descuentos han bajado a los Urales por debajo de $ 40 *El petróleo de la principal exportación de la marca rusa, los Urales, sigue abaratándose: según datos de diversas fuentes, el precio ha caído a 38-40 dólares por barril. *Los analistas atribuyen esto al doble efecto de las sanciones: del embargo a los suministros por mar y al precio máximo de 60 dólares impuesto por Occidente. Según Bloomberg, después del 5 de diciembre, cuando las restricciones comenzaron a funcionar, *Rusia cayó en una dependencia crítica de un círculo estrecho de grandes compradores, principalmente India, China y Turquía, que exigen descuentos constantemente.*Durante la negociación del 9 de enero en la Bolsa de Materias Primas y Productos Básicos de San Petersburgo, el costo de los Urales cayó más del 8%, acercándose a $40 por barril. Y *el viernes 6 de enero, esta variedad se vendió en el puerto de Primorsk por 37,8 dólares*, según Bloomberg, citando datos de la agencia independiente de precios Argus. El mismo día, el Brent estándar mundial costaba $78,5 por barril. Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Finanzas anunció el colapso de diciembre del precio promedio de los Urales en un 24% (frente a noviembre) a $ 50,4. Y *en diciembre de 2021, los Urales costaron un promedio de $72.7.*

Los descuentos y descuentos han bajado a los Urales por debajo de $ 40 *El petróleo de la principal exportación de la marca rusa, los Urales, sigue abaratándose: según datos de diversas fuentes, el precio ha caído a 38-40 dólares por barril. *Los analistas atribuyen esto al doble efecto de las sanciones: del embargo a los suministros por mar y al precio máximo de 60 dólares impuesto por Occidente. Según Bloomberg, después del 5 de diciembre, cuando las restricciones comenzaron a funcionar, *Rusia cayó en una dependencia crítica de un círculo estrecho de grandes compradores, principalmente India, China y Turquía, que exigen descuentos constantemente.*Durante la negociación del 9 de enero en la Bolsa de Materias Primas y Productos Básicos de San Petersburgo, el costo de los Urales cayó más del 8%, acercándose a $40 por barril. Y *el viernes 6 de enero, esta variedad se vendió en el puerto de Primorsk por 37,8 dólares*, según Bloomberg, citando datos de la agencia independiente de precios Argus. El mismo día, el Brent estándar mundial costaba $78,5 por barril. Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Finanzas anunció el colapso de diciembre del precio promedio de los Urales en un 24% (frente a noviembre) a $ 50,4. Y *en diciembre de 2021, los Urales costaron un promedio de $72.7.*


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (Martes a la(s) 5:57 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Radar estadounidense para HIMARS destruido en la región de Kherson.



¿De donde sale que ese sea un radar para el himar?
Tiene toda la pinta de ser un radar de baja frecuencia VHF ruso optimizado para la detección de aviones de bajo RCS
Ahora mismo no podría determinar el modelo con seguridad porque llevo tiempo fuera del "negocio", pero apostaría por un P18 modernizado en ucrania
Dudo que tenga ninguna utilidad para la operación de los himars, salvo que sea como cobertura de defensa aérea









Mentiras y desempleo. Dato mata relato


El triunfalismo del Gobierno y sus voceros mediáticos sobre la evolución del empleo enmascara una realidad muy diferente. Dato mata relato




3tde.es













El hidrógeno verde. La mayor estafa de la historia


El hidrogeno verde ni es ecológico, ni es sostenible, ni garantizará la independencia energética, y generará enormes costes a los ciudadanos




3tde.es


----------



## Don Pelayo (Martes a la(s) 5:58 PM)

Harman dijo:


> El enemigo lanza ataques masivos en Donetsk: golpea escuelas y casas, hay víctimas
> La artillería de la OTAN y el Grad MLRS alcanzaron los distritos de Kievsky, Kuibyshevsky, Kirovsky y Leninsky.
> El bombardeo de la aldea de Krasny Pakhar, en el distrito de Kuibyshevskyi, causó daños en la escuela nº 66, también resultó dañada la línea de transmisión eléctrica y dos calderas quedaron sin energía.
> 
> ...



La mejor prueba del fracaso ruso es que siguen bombardeando Donestk tras...10 años


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 6:00 PM)

En la república de Donetsk anuncian la pronta liberación de la estratégica ciudad de Soledar


El jefe interino de la república rusa de Donetsk, Denís Pushilin, anunció que la localidad de Soledar, de importancia estratégica, está a punto de ser liberada. Pushílin agregó que la toma de Soledar ...




odysee.com





*En la república de Donetsk anuncian la pronta liberación de la estratégica ciudad de Soledar*

El jefe interino de la república rusa de Donetsk, Denís Pushilin, anunció que la localidad de Soledar, de importancia estratégica, está a punto de ser liberada. Pushílin agregó que la toma de Soledar *abrirá perspectivas para la liberación de otros territorios de la república, incluida la estratégica ciudad de Artiómovsk. *


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (Martes a la(s) 6:06 PM)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> entre que suecia hace obligatoria la mili y esto hay mucha contradiccion, la respuesta es: no.
> Id rezando porque no os llamen a filas, salvo que seas ciego o sordo o manco. Esto podria ir para una buena temporada en guerra



No van a llamar nadie a ninguna guerra porque no hay ninguna tropa de la otan luchando mano a mano con los ucranianos.
otra cosa es que les den armas e inteligencia militar.

almfrente te mandaba yo por bocazas aunque lo mismo te librabas por discapacidad intelectual.


----------



## Homero+10 (Martes a la(s) 6:10 PM)




----------



## ZARGON (Martes a la(s) 6:11 PM)

PMC "Wagner" completa las tareas asignadas para cinco. Se informa que los asaltos de la "Orquesta" se atrincheraron en el centro de Soledar. "Músicos" grabó un llamamiento frente al edificio de servicios administrativos


----------



## ROBOTECH (Martes a la(s) 6:12 PM)

Que algún experto militar me lo explique.

¿Cómo es posible que los rusos avancen en Bakhmut y Soledar, que es el frente en el que se concentran enormes cantidades de tropas ucranianas incluyendo unidades de élite... y que en otros frentes no avancen nada?


La única razón que veo es que en un frente está el grupo Wagner con tropas sacadas de las cárceles que sí se permiten sacrificar, y que en los otros frentes no quieren perder soldados.


Estoy seguro de que se dan las condiciones geográficas y hay artillería y soldados de sobra para crear más de un frente como Bakhmut, pero los rusos no lo hacen.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 6:12 PM)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> yo tengo un amigo sordo irlandés, el se libra, pero del resto... la blanca es que tuviste que hacer la mili?



_
Si, infantería motorizada. La blanca era la cartilla militar. Te la daban cuando te licenciabas = acabar el servicio militar._


----------



## Moderado (Martes a la(s) 6:13 PM)

Las fuerzas ukras en Soledar están a punto de caer, Wagner ha conseguido casi rodear la ciudad por el norte y el sur.

Dentro de poco los ukros se retirarán de la ciudad. En caso de que eso ocurra, Bakhmut quedará vulnerable ante un un posible asedio ruso.

Si cae Bakhmut, puede haber un colapso de las líneas de defensa ukros en la línea del Dombass, veremos como acaba la cosa.


----------



## ZARGON (Martes a la(s) 6:14 PM)

Desde el centro de Soledar


----------



## Moderado (Martes a la(s) 6:16 PM)

El propio ministerio de defensa ukro admite que los rusos prácticamente han conquistado gran parte de Soledar.


----------



## delhierro (Martes a la(s) 6:17 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> La mejor prueba del fracaso ruso es que siguen bombardeando Donestk tras...10 años



En realidad es prueba del fracaso anglo, la operación estaba muy bien planteada ...dar un golpe, poner su titere, aplacar a los rusos y luego preparar a Ucrania. 

Funciono el golpe, aplacar a los rusos, pero una parte de los prorrusos le echaron huevos no se limitaron a tomar edificios tomaron comisarias, salieron los AK...y si Putin los hubiera apoyado hubiera sido un desastre total para los anglos. Pero no lo hizo, firmo tablas, y los anglos querian la victoria así que segunda vuelta....bien los rusos tienen más que a finales del 2014 , y más que cuando los de Kiev no cumplieron con los acuerdos de Minsk. Digamos que un par de "fracasos" más y llegan al rio.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 6:18 PM)

Una profesora de gimnasia de Kiev será juzgado por apoyar a Rusia en las redes sociales

"Una residente en Kiev, que trabaja como monitora de educación física en uno de los gimnasios de la capital, utilizando sus propias cuentas en las redes sociales, difundió repetidamente mensajes dirigidos a apoyar las acciones de la Federación Rusa y a justificar su agresión armada contra Ucrania. El sospechoso también reconoció la ocupación legítima de parte del territorio ucraniano por las fuerzas armadas de la Federación Rusa, afirmó que Kiev era propiedad de Moscú y expresó su esperanza de que Rusia ganara", declaró la fiscalía.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## piru (Martes a la(s) 6:18 PM)

ZARGON dijo:


> Desde el centro de Soledar


----------



## delhierro (Martes a la(s) 6:23 PM)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Que algún experto militar me lo explique.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible que los rusos avancen en Bakhmut y Soledar, que es el frente en el que se concentran enormes cantidades de tropas ucranianas incluyendo unidades de élite... y que en otros frentes no avancen nada?
> 
> ...



La estrategia de Putin, pequeños empujones y minimizar perdidas propias. No queria más que las 2 republicas, intento asalto rapido y negociaciones y los anglos no se lo concedieron. Ahora prueba a aburrirlos, machacando con los minimos riesgos. Y parece que se estan empezando a poner nerviosos se les acaba el material sovietico en manos de la OTAN y los rusos siguen frescos.


----------



## Tierra Azul (Martes a la(s) 6:27 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> No van a llamar nadie a ninguna guerra porque no hay ninguna tropa de la otan luchando mano a mano con los ucranianos.
> otra cosa es que les den armas e inteligencia militar.
> 
> almfrente te mandaba yo por bocazas aunque lo mismo te librabas por discapacidad intelectual.



a ti te he leido algunas veces y diciendo gilipolleces, tu que sabras generalito de salon, al ijnore no aportas ni sirves ni para forear


----------



## Yomateix (Martes a la(s) 6:29 PM)

De verdad que no entiendo como la gente no se da cuenta de las pocas luces que tiene el actor. Está quejandose de que no hay motivo para luchar por conseguir Soledar......mientras aplaude el que mueran sus soldados para mantener esa zona bajo control. Si no tiene el menor interés como asegura ¿Para que hacer morir a civiles a los que ha obligado a alistarse para mantenerlo bajo su control? No se da cuenta de las incongruencias que va soltando un día tras otro. Por supuesto según el los Rusos tienen muchas pérdidas allí (por eso no para de quejarse de sus ataques, de ser cierto debería estar encantado) no como los Ucranianos que se ve que no muere ni un solo soldado....no es que tapen las bajas que tienen.

*KIEV QUIERE GANAR TIEMPO. *Mientras Rusia eleva la presión sobre las tropas ucranianas en Soledar, Kiev no se da por vencido y continúa empleando grandes recursos para defender la ciudad y detener así la renovada ofensiva enemiga en la región a la espera de la llegada de más ayuda militar. "Gracias a la resistencia de nuestros soldados en Soledar *hemos ganado más tiempo y más fuerzas para Ucrania*", señaló Zelenski. "*¿Qué quiere ganar Rusia allí?*", preguntó. "Todo está completamente destruido, casi no queda rastro de vida", agregó el líder ucraniano


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 6:32 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Claro que he respondido a tu subnormalidad, como lo han hecho antes otros foreros. Lo que pasa es que o cobras por dar la chapa o lo haces gratis porque te "divierte". Venga payasete a pastar.



No te pongas nervioso, cariño


----------



## NoRTH (Martes a la(s) 6:35 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo como la gente no se da cuenta de las pocas luces que tiene el actor. Está quejandose de que no hay motivo para luchar por conseguir Soledar......mientras aplaude el que mueran sus soldados para mantener esa zona bajo control. Si no tiene el menor interés como asegura ¿Para que hacer morir a civiles a los que ha obligado a alistarse para mantenerlo bajo su control? No se da cuenta de las incongruencias que va soltando un día tras otro. Por supuesto según el los Rusos tienen muchas pérdidas allí (por eso no para de quejarse de sus ataques, de ser cierto debería estar encantado) no como los Ucranianos que se ve que no muere ni un solo soldado....no es que tapen las bajas que tienen.
> 
> *KIEV QUIERE GANAR TIEMPO. *Mientras Rusia eleva la presión sobre las tropas ucranianas en Soledar, Kiev no se da por vencido y continúa empleando grandes recursos para defender la ciudad y detener así la renovada ofensiva enemiga en la región a la espera de la llegada de más ayuda militar. "Gracias a la resistencia de nuestros soldados en Soledar *hemos ganado más tiempo y más fuerzas para Ucrania*", señaló Zelenski. "*¿Qué quiere ganar Rusia allí?*", preguntó. "Todo está completamente destruido, casi no queda rastro de vida", agregó el líder ucraniano



vaya una guerra donde se destruyen cosas eh FARLOPESKY?

pero tus propiedades fuero de Ucrania me imagino que puta madre , no ? saco de mierda satanica !!


----------



## Icibatreuh (Martes a la(s) 6:36 PM)

El tío tiene cojones.

Parece que detecta un dron y le empieza disparar.

Cuando ve que le lanza una bomba se tira al suelo.

Parece que esta herido en una pierna y sale corriendo a la pata coja.

Ojalá se libre unos meses de la guerra.


----------



## emperador_zar (Martes a la(s) 6:36 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo como la gente no se da cuenta de las pocas luces que tiene el actor. Está quejandose de que no hay motivo para luchar por conseguir Soledar......mientras aplaude el que mueran sus soldados para mantener esa zona bajo control. Si no tiene el menor interés como asegura ¿Para que hacer morir a civiles a los que ha obligado a alistarse para mantenerlo bajo su control? No se da cuenta de las incongruencias que va soltando un día tras otro. Por supuesto según el los Rusos tienen muchas pérdidas allí (por eso no para de quejarse de sus ataques, de ser cierto debería estar encantado) no como los Ucranianos que se ve que no muere ni un solo soldado....no es que tapen las bajas que tienen.
> 
> *KIEV QUIERE GANAR TIEMPO. *Mientras Rusia eleva la presión sobre las tropas ucranianas en Soledar, Kiev no se da por vencido y continúa empleando grandes recursos para defender la ciudad y detener así la renovada ofensiva enemiga en la región a la espera de la llegada de más ayuda militar. "Gracias a la resistencia de nuestros soldados en Soledar *hemos ganado más tiempo y más fuerzas para Ucrania*", señaló Zelenski. "*¿Qué quiere ganar Rusia allí?*", preguntó. "Todo está completamente destruido, casi no queda rastro de vida", agregó el líder ucraniano



es tontisimo


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 6:36 PM)

De un lector familiarizado con el tema, sobre los servicios subterráneos en Soledar.

_Veo y oigo en los medios de comunicación que supuestamente hay maquinaria moviéndose bajo tierra en las minas de Soledar. Todo esto son tonterías.

Para bajar la maquinaria al pozo, hay que desmontarla por completo, porque no hay elevadores especiales. Además, la propia Soledar y todas las minas están sin energía desde julio de 2022. Sin electricidad no hay forma de salir de las minas.
Sí, las minas 1-3, 4 y 7 están interconectadas, pero uno puede perderse en ellas sin gente bien informada.

Es posible viajar bajo tierra en la mina en transporte, pero primero hay que desmontar este transporte, bajarlo bajo tierra y volver a montarlo. Todos los ascensores de la mina, tanto los humanos como los de carga, son pequeños, de unos 2,5 por 3,5 metros como máximo.

En las minas 1-3 el descenso es común, en la mina 4 es igual. La mina 7 tiene dos pozos, uno para bajar a los mineros y otro para liberar sal a la montaña. Hay otro pozo (también para personas) en Tri-BIS (cerca de PTU-111), donde un reportero ucraniano tomó fotos recientemente.

En Volodarka, Mina 8 (Paraskoveyevka), también hay un descenso a la mina. Y las armas que hay allí son sólo armas pequeñas, son muy viejas, hay muchas, pero creo que son de poca utilidad._









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 6:36 PM)

Ucrania reclama más de 12.000 niños secuestrados por Rusia.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Martes a la(s) 6:39 PM)

Situación en Soledar según The Guardian.


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 6:39 PM)

Las 10 'megamenazas' del Doctor Catástrofe: "Es posible que la Tercera Guerra Mundial ya haya empezado"


Detesta el apodo de Doctor Catástrofe que porta -a su pesar- desde que advirtiera sobre la crisis financiera de 2008 y la brutal recesión que asoló el mundo dos años antes de...




www.elmundo.es






Nouriel Roubini
*Las 10 'megamenazas' del Doctor Catástrofe: "Es posible que la Tercera Guerra Mundial ya haya empezado".*


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 6:41 PM)

Si las PMC de Wagner se consolidan y siguen avanzando en el centro de Soledar, junto con los avances desde Yakovlevka, las AFU no podrán mantener las defensas en la parte noroeste de Soledar durante mucho tiempo. Se retirarán a la estación de Sol y a los suburbios occidentales. Además, habrá que defender Razdolovka, que cubre la ruta Seversk-Sole Dar (Wagner ya está sondeando las fortificaciones de los accesos a la misma).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 6:42 PM)

¿Envío de armas a Rusia? La parada secreta de un buque en Sudáfrica dispara las alarmas


La visita del Lady R, propiedad de la naviera rusa MG-FLOT LLC, ha tensado las relaciones entre Washington y Pretoria, y muestra la dificultad de hacer cumplir las sanciones contra Moscú




www.elconfidencial.com






Un buque mercante ruso cuyo propietario supuestamente habría transportado armas para el Kremlin *apagó su transpondedor el mes pasado antes de atracar subrepticiamente en la mayor base naval de* Sudáfrica, donde *entregó y recibió cargamentos no identificados*, según testigos y un alto funcionario estadounidense.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 6:42 PM)

Ha surgido un vídeo de las tropas de asalto de Wagner PMC en el centro de Soledar al lado de la administración. Se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza en la ciudad.
También ha aparecido un vídeo de los guardias de fronteras ucranianos huyendo de Soledar. En el siguiente vídeo, los guardias ucranianos que huyen de Soledar insultan a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas que escaparon en primer lugar.

BORIS ROZHIN


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 6:44 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ha surgido un vídeo de las tropas de asalto de Wagner PMC en el centro de Soledar al lado de la administración. Se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza en la ciudad.
> También ha aparecido un vídeo de los guardias de fronteras ucranianos huyendo de Soledar. En el siguiente vídeo, los guardias ucranianos que huyen de Soledar insultan a las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas que escaparon en primer lugar.
> 
> BORIS ROZHIN



Soledar son 200 kilómetros de minas subterráneas. Ahí se atrincheraba gran parte del ejercito ucro que hostigaba Donetsk.


----------



## Alvin Red (Martes a la(s) 6:45 PM)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Que algún experto militar me lo explique.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible que los rusos avancen en Bakhmut y Soledar, que es el frente en el que se concentran enormes cantidades de tropas ucranianas incluyendo unidades de élite... y que en otros frentes no avancen nada?
> 
> ...



Un arco se cae si le quitas la "dovela central", una piedra en forma de cuña situada en su parte central, Bajmut, Soledar formaban la dovela central pero aun quedan más dovelas en el arco por romper para que caiga; Toretsk, Avdiivka, etc..... la caída de Bajmut supone poder atacar por la retaguardia esos bastiones y otros, aparte de que permite avanzar hacia el centro, el norte y el sur según convenga.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 6:46 PM)

Otra unidad antiaérea artesanal ucraniana "antishakhid" de ametralladoras gemelas Maksima de 1940 en servicio con la Brigada 241 de la TRO en el tejado de un rascacielos residencial en Kiev.









Dambiev







t.me


----------



## dabuti (Martes a la(s) 6:46 PM)

*El Ejército ruso se hará con el control de Soledar en Ucrania, según la inteligencia británica*









El Ejército ruso se hará con el control de Soledar en Ucrania, según la inteligencia británica


El ejército ruso se hará "probablemente" con el control de la ciudad minera Soledar en Ucrania, según reconoció un portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa británico a la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 6:47 PM)

Unidades del PMC “Wagner” cerraron la caldera en el sector del ambulatorio Soledar al norte de la Mina de Sal N° 4 y comenzaron a limpiar la ciudad.

La administración local (Ayuntamiento de Soledar) ya está bajo el control de los músicos.

@brussinf


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 6:47 PM)

En la fracasada ofensiva de las Ardenas en la que los Alemanes quemaron sus ultimas naves en conquistas a la postre totalmente inútiles, al menos avanzaron 80km en 9 dias y fue bastante basurilla, asi que imaginaros el nivel de lo que estamos viendo ahora.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 6:47 PM)

*Los grupos de asalto Wagner PMC han tomado el centro de Soledar. Un barrido de la ciudad está en marcha. La defensa de las AFU se ha derrumbado.*









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Agilipollado (Martes a la(s) 6:49 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania reclama más de 12.000 niños secuestrados por Rusia.



Siempre les podremos mandar a nuestros "niños"


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 6:50 PM)

Las autoridades suecas han decidido suministrar a Ucrania un número indeterminado de unidades de artillería autopropulsada Archer.

La SAU tiene 21 rondas de munición y puede dispararse por completo en unos tres minutos. Puede usarse con varios tipos de munición: convencionales hasta 40 km, BONUS con unidades de orientación individuales hasta 35 km, y proyectiles de alta precisión tipo Excalibur con un alcance de más de 50 km.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 6:50 PM)

John Nash dijo:


> Soledar son 200 kilometros de minas subterraneas. Ahí se atrincheraba gran parte del ejercito ucro que hostigaba Donetsk.



Hasta que le den a Ucrania bombas antibunker y a tomar por culo las minas


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (Martes a la(s) 6:51 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> A estas horas, los rusos han entrado en Klishchivka, y están luchando en el centro urbano.
> Poco a poco se cierra el círculo también en Artemovsk.
> 
> Mi plano de osos y cerdos
> ...



¿Los ositos no deberían andar pa la izquierda?  

Y ya si pones a Putin cabalgando a los osos, lo bordas, jajaja. 

Ahora en serio, ¿por qué los rusos abandonaron en su momento ciertos sitios para no quedar cercados, pero no intentan cercar a los ucras? No me refiero a operaciones Urano de la hostia con cienes y cienes de tanques haciendo pinza estilo 2GM, sino simplemente cercar puebluchos de esos que hay en tu mapa. Aprovechando que los ucras no quieren retirarse (o no pueden o no les dejan, vaya).

Tengo claro que si no lo hacen, es porque es mejor no hacerlo, porque los rusos serán malos malísimos pero no tontos, y que a enemigo que huye puente de plata, pero no sé, en la 2GM sí lo conseguían, tanto unos como otros, pero ahora parece que van en modo ataque frontal como los corzos.

¿No seria mejor avanzar por el campo, que supongo que se avanza mejor que por las calles de una ciudad, y rodear los pueblos? Total, prisa no tienen...


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 7:00 PM)




----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 7:00 PM)

_1856h_

*Línea del frente aproximada una vez completada la retirada de las AFU de Soledar.*









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Martes a la(s) 7:05 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> La mejor prueba del fracaso ruso es que siguen bombardeando Donestk tras...10 años



La mayor prueba del fracaso ucraniano es que lleven 10 años bombardeando a sus propios ciudadanos


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 7:06 PM)

Curroesteja dijo:


> Los verdes estaban en el poder cuando se bombardeo Yugoslavia.
> Son pájaros de mal agüero.



Efectivamente desde hace muchos años son lo peor.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 7:07 PM)

_1849h_

El régimen de Kiev está perdiendo el control sobre los territorios en las direcciones de Soledar y Bakhmut. En este contexto, los propagandistas ucranianos tratan por todos los medios de desviar la atención hacia nuevas falsedades sobre la situación dentro de Rusia.

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas están sufriendo graves pérdidas en Soledar, donde ayer se combatía en el centro de la ciudad y hoy las Fuerzas Armadas rusas han hecho retroceder al enemigo hasta la periferia occidental. Han aparecido en Internet clips de la zona de la mina Solyany nº 7, donde los militantes ucranianos tienen la única salida disponible de la ciudad. La información sobre la retirada de las AFU a las afueras de Soledar fue confirmada por la inteligencia británica y el Instituto de Estudios de Guerra de EEUU. Los soldados de la 46ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU informan de numerosas bajas entre el personal. El mando de las AFU insiste en la retirada de las tropas ucranianas de la ciudad. Además, Ucrania no tiene prisa por enviar refuerzos a sus fuerzas en Soledar. Todo esto sugiere que el ejército ucraniano es incapaz de mantener la ciudad y que Soledar será completamente tomada por la Federación Rusa en un futuro próximo.

La captura de Soledar proporciona a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas una importante ventaja táctica y la oportunidad de cortar el suministro de armas y alimentos a las formaciones militares ucranianas en Bajmut. La principal ruta de suministro de las AFU entre Bajmut y Soledar ya está controlada por el ejército ruso. El jefe de la DNR, Denys Pushylin, declaró que Bakhmut estaba a punto de ser liberada. Los combates en la ciudad se han desplazado a la parte occidental. Ucrania sigue bombardeando zonas pacíficas de Bajmut en un intento de culpar de ello a la parte rusa.

Con los éxitos de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas como telón de fondo, la propaganda ucraniana prepara un número récord de falsificaciones sobre la situación en el interior de Rusia. La CIPSO planea utilizarlos como "rompedores de información" para desviar la atención del público de la superioridad táctica del ejército ruso en el campo de batalla y desviar a toda costa la atención hacia otros temas.

En lugar de informar con precisión, los periodistas ucranianos inventan noticias absurdas sobre la abolición del castigo por sobornos en Rusia, el apagón en Voronezh, la prohibición a la selección rusa de fútbol de actuar con uniformes Adidas y especulan sobre la salud de Nikita Mijalkov.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Martes a la(s) 7:10 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> No te pongas nervioso, cariño



Un dia tendrias q explicarnos cuanto cobras... asi entre amigos, que no se entera nadie.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Martes a la(s) 7:11 PM)

Noruega debate qué hacer con el aumento multimillonario de sus beneficios del gas y petróleo a raíz de la guerra en Ucrania

Pero aumentan las facturas de electricidad.


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 7:15 PM)

John Nash dijo:


> Soledar son 200 kilómetros de minas subterráneas. Ahí se atrincheraba gran parte del ejercito ucro que hostigaba Donetsk.



Yo alucino con las minas ucras. El país parece un búnker antinuclear.


----------



## arriondas (Martes a la(s) 7:15 PM)

rejon dijo:


>



Pashinyan debe estar bien untado, o simplemente es gilipollas. Occidente no va a cambiar a Turquía y Azerbaiyán por ellos. Debería saberlo.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (Martes a la(s) 7:16 PM)

La razón por la que los Ukranianos morirán hasta la última persona:




No pueden entrar en la NATO o en la UE si hay territorios ocupados por Rusia.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Martes a la(s) 7:16 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Efectivamente desde hace muchos años son lo peor.



Los verdes son unos traidores.


----------



## la mano negra (Martes a la(s) 7:19 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> *La coalición del g7 busca dos precios máximos para los productos petrolíferos rusos a partir del 5 de febrero.*
> *El límite de precios se aplicaría a los productos petrolíferos que cotizan con descuento respecto al crudo y el otro a los productos que cotizan con prima.*
> 13:09 || 10/01/2023



El G7 no va a tener que buscar mucho . Cuando la Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo norteamericana se agote y puede que a eso ya le quede poco tiempo, el precio de los productos petrolíferos y del petróleo no lo van a poner ellos. Los va a poner el mercado. El salvaje e inmisericorde mercado.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 7:19 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> *Pashinyan debe estar bien untado, o simplemente es gilipollas*. Occidente no va a cambiar a Turquía y Azerbaiyán por ellos. Debería saberlo.



_Las 2 cosas. _


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 7:20 PM)




----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 7:21 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo alucino con las minas ucras. El país parece un búnker antinuclear.



Por eso occidente codicia su subsuelo. Occidente tiene un talón de Aquiles importante en relación a las materias primas. Tiene una extrema dependencia. Podían haberlo aprovechado si hubieran sido menos arrogantes y acaparadores. Pero el imperio es el imperio y no acepta negociar.
Lo que ocurre es que no es consciente de su decadencia.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 7:25 PM)




----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 7:25 PM)

Multimillonarios en Recursos Naturales africanos insisten en llegar a Europa en patera, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas (es que no hay nadie que les explique que viven en lo más rico del mundo e insisten en venir a la pobre y miserable Europa, lo que es la ignorancia!!!) Aquí algunos foreros podrían armar una ONG y explicarles en origen que en realidad los ricos son ellos!!! Explicarles lo del PIB inverso, que en realidad lo que es bueno es en realidad un engaño, que la Unión Europea tiene de los PIBs per capita más altos del mundo pero lo que de verdad importa es el PIB virtual, el potencial, que el PPA es la única verdad y en ese ellos nos ganan por goleada!!! Pobres ignorantes









Salvamento Marítimo rescata dos embarcaciones neumáticas con 89 migrantes en Canarias


La tripulación de la guardamar Calíope ha rescatado consecutivamente a los ocupantes de dos embarcaciones...




www.europapress.es













Cuatro bebés en la tercera patera rescatada este domingo cerca de Lanzarote


En la embarcación, localizada este domingo, viajan cuatro bebés | Salvamento Marítimo movilizó al avión Sasemar 103 y a la salvamar Al Nair para la búsqueda y rescate




www.laprovincia.es


----------



## Yomateix (Martes a la(s) 7:27 PM)

Lo de España es patético, comenzando por el empeño de Pedrito en enviar todo lo que tenemos y quedarnos sin nada (y que luego habrá que recomprar) todo para poder salir algún día en una foto con Biden, total lo pagan los Españoles, esos mismos que no llegan a fin de mes. Y continuando con el hecho de que tenemos armamento que pagamos religiosamente para solo poder usarlo o enviarlos donde nos den permiso los paises a los que se les compra....y ya no hablemos del problema que vamos a tener con el armamento que se le va a comprar a EEUU si hubiese una guerra en el futuro con Marruecos, que son los verdaderos aliados para EEUU (no España)

Vaya gobierno tenemos que una y otra vez realiza envios de armamento ocultandolo siempre que puede. Suiza lo veta....pero mejor no decimos que es, que tenemos que esconderlo a la opinión pública, todo a espaldas hasta que no les queda otra que reconocer lo que se va destapando.


*Robles revela que Suiza está vetando el envío de algún material militar desde España a Ucrania*
La ministra de Defensa,* Margarita Robles*, ha revelado este martes que Suiza está vetando el envío de determinado material militar a Ucrania desde España y ha insistido en la necesidad de seguir aumentando el gasto en Defensa ante la situación de "inseguridad" mundial.
Ante todos los embajadores españoles reunidos en Madrid, Robles ha reivindicado el envío de ayuda militar a Ucrania y ha asegurado que España seguirá haciéndolo en el futuro para colaborar en su *"legítima defensa" ante la "injusta, ilegal y cruel" invasión rusa.*
En este contexto, ante una pregunta de la embajadora en Berna, Robles ha revelado que Suiza no está dando el visto bueno *a determinados envíos*, que necesitan el *aval del país fabricante para poder ser reexportados*.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 7:28 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo alucino con las minas ucras. El país parece un búnker antinuclear.



Como Rusia, cosas de la URSS…está todo el territorio llenos de agujeros….


----------



## hyugaa (Martes a la(s) 7:29 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Ucrania reclama más de 12.000 niños secuestrados por Rusia.



Ya no tienen chavales de 16 años para el frente? tambien quieren los crios ?


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 7:30 PM)

Los americanos tienen un término militar como "la mirada de los mil metros". Se observa en soldados que han experimentado un fuerte choque emocional durante el combate. Los ojos miran al frente, a algún lugar lejano, como a través de ti. Es una visión aterradora.

Lo que es interesante, a menudo interactúo con miembros de la PMC de Wagner y nunca he visto nada como esto, aunque los chicos pasan constantemente por una brutalidad muy brutal. Trabajan con calma, con pericia, y eso se nota en las fotos que he conseguido hacer.









Неслучайный свидетель


Случайный и неслучайный медиаконтент от корреспондента ФАН Сергея Чемекова.




t.me


----------



## hyugaa (Martes a la(s) 7:30 PM)

John Nash dijo:


> Las 10 'megamenazas' del Doctor Catástrofe: "Es posible que la Tercera Guerra Mundial ya haya empezado"
> 
> 
> Detesta el apodo de Doctor Catástrofe que porta -a su pesar- desde que advirtiera sobre la crisis financiera de 2008 y la brutal recesión que asoló el mundo dos años antes de...
> ...



La 3 guerra mundial hace tiempo que debuto y es economica. La de hoy podria ser la 4


----------



## la mano negra (Martes a la(s) 7:31 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> En las últimas 24 horas,
> 
> ▪La artillería rusa destruyó 4 unidades de artillería autopropulsada Krab de fabricación polaca y 2 obuses M777 de fabricación estadounidense.
> 
> ▪Unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas destruyeron 2 estaciones de contrabatería estadounidenses AN/TPQ-50 y AN/TPQ-36



La picadora sigue en funcionamiento . Poquito a poco se va comiendo todo lo que le echan . Si quieres perder algo , ve , arrójalo a la picadora y sal corriendo después ¿ Tienes carros de combate , cañones , radares, vehículos , mercenarios o población sobrante ? ¿ Quieres perderlos ? ¡ Échalos a la picadora ! ¡ Y sal corriendo !


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 7:31 PM)

La tendencia del precio del baril ruso se está desligando del resto:


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 7:33 PM)

hyugaa dijo:


> La 3 guerra mundial hace tiempo que debuto y es economica. La de hoy podria ser la 4



Supongo que lo dice porque aun no hemos visto nada. Estamos en la antesala. La WWII empezó con la crisis del 29 y la austeridad de los 30.
Se están conformando los nuevos bloques y no me parece que estemos en el ganador.


----------



## Alvin Red (Martes a la(s) 7:33 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de España es patético, comenzando por el empeño de Pedrito en enviar todo lo que tenemos y quedarnos sin nada (y que luego habrá que recomprar) todo para poder salir algún día en una foto con Biden, total lo pagan los Españoles, esos mismos que no llegan a fin de mes. Y continuando con el hecho de que tenemos armamento que pagamos religiosamente para solo poder usarlo o enviarlos donde nos den permiso los paises a los que se les compra....y ya no hablemos del problema que vamos a tener con el armamento que se le va a comprar a EEUU si hubiese una guerra en el futuro con Marruecos, que son los verdaderos aliados para EEUU (no España)
> 
> Vaya gobierno tenemos que una y otra vez realiza envios de armamento ocultandolo siempre que puede. Suiza lo veta....pero mejor no decimos que es, que tenemos que esconderlo a la opinión pública, todo a espaldas hasta que no les queda otra que reconocer lo que se va destapando.
> 
> ...



Bien, ya no podrán enviar Piolines a la cumbre Sánchez-Macron de Barcelona y los picoletos con sus ramones que se atascan  








Los guardias civiles, hartos de los problemas de Ramon, la pistola barata asignada por Interior: "Juegan con la seguridad ciudadana"


"Defectuosas", "inseguras" y "poco efectivas", así es como los agentes de la Guardia Civil califican a las armas RAMON, hasta 9.000, que el Ministerio del Interior les ha comprado.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 7:34 PM)

John Nash dijo:


> Por eso occidente codicia su subsuelo. Occidente tiene un talón de Aquiles importante en relación a las materias primas. Tiene una extrema dependencia. Podían haberlo aprovechado si hubieran sido menos arrogantes y acaparadores. Pero el imperio es el imperio y no acepta negociar.
> Lo que ocurre es que no es consciente de su decadencia.



Es que justamente porque son conscientes de su decadencia es que se oponen con todas sus fuerzas a ese destino, cosa muy natural, el tema es que ese proceso de decadencia va a llevar muchos años y hará mucho daño por el camino, Ucrania, Siria, Libia, Irak, Irán, Venezuela, Sudán son sólo algunos nombres dónde millones de personas serán devoradas en el proceso que apenas comienza, saludos.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 7:35 PM)

Las AFU se preparan para la ofensiva del ejército ruso sobre Kiev
▪ Se están instalando bloques de hormigón en las calles de la capital.
▪ Los artificieros ucranianos minan varios distritos de la región.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Martes a la(s) 7:36 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323636
> 
> 
> Las autoridades suecas han decidido suministrar a Ucrania un número indeterminado de unidades de artillería autopropulsada Archer.
> ...




¿La plataforma es un Volvo modificado? 
Supongo que en barro se tiene que mover bastante bien. 

Buena pieza, por cierto.


----------



## hyugaa (Martes a la(s) 7:38 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Las AFU se preparan para la ofensiva del ejército ruso sobre Kiev
> ▪ Se están instalando bloques de hormigón en las calles de la capital.
> ▪ Los artificieros ucranianos minan varios distritos de la región.
> 
> ...



Está guerra en menos de 3 meses acabá. A menos que la Otan entre en juego, y entonces todo se ira a la mierda


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 7:38 PM)

Explosión de munición de las AFU en el centro de Sloviansk
Al parecer no se oyó llegar, posiblemente detonado por aires acondicionados caducados .
Esta heroica ciudad de la DNR está ocupada por militantes de Kiev desde 2014.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 7:38 PM)

*Robles revela que Suiza está vetando el envío de algún material militar desde España a Ucrania.*
La ministra de Defensa,* Margarita Robles*, ha revelado este martes que Suiza está vetando el envío de determinado material militar a Ucrania desde España y ha insistido en la necesidad de seguir aumentando el gasto en Defensa ante la situación de "inseguridad" mundial.

Ante todos los embajadores españoles reunidos en Madrid, Robles ha reivindicado el envío de ayuda militar a Ucrania y ha asegurado que España seguirá haciéndolo en el futuro para colaborar en su *"legítima defensa" ante la "injusta, ilegal y cruel" invasión rusa.*

En este contexto, ante una pregunta de la embajadora en Berna, Robles ha revelado que Suiza no está dando el visto bueno a determinados envíos, que necesitan el *aval del país fabricante para poder ser reexportados*.


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 7:39 PM)

"Wargonzo" informa t.me/wargonzo/10268 de que en Soledar, además de los edificios administrativos del centro de la ciudad, también han tomado la montaña Yurchina, que domina la zona al norte de las afueras de Soledar. El enemigo sigue en la ciudad: grupos separados en el centro (donde se está llevando a cabo una operación de limpieza), en la parte noroeste de la ciudad, en los suburbios occidentales y en la estación de Sol. Por lo tanto, no debemos apresurarnos a anunciar la liberación completa de Soledar todavía - primero hay que hacer el trabajo técnico necesario, aunque el resultado de la lucha por Soledar, por supuesto, ya se ha decidido.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Martes a la(s) 7:40 PM)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre la situación en Soledar y Artemivsk en la noche (21.35 hora de Moscú) 10.01 2023 específicamente para @voenkorKotenok:

1.
Las PMC de Wagner han ocupado los distritos centrales de Soledar y han procedido a arrasar la ciudad.

El enemigo se mantiene en los distritos del noroeste, en los suburbios del oeste, cerca de la estación de Sol.

De hecho, las defensas de Soledar están en estado de agonía. Las principales fuerzas de las AFU ya se han retirado de Soledar.

La liberación de Soledar se anunciará en los próximos días. El enemigo está construyendo una defensa con un bastión en Blagodatnoye, la estación de Sol, Razdolovka y Veseloye.

2.
En la zona de Artemivsk continúa el asalto a Klescheevka y Opytne.

Nuestras fuerzas están avanzando gradualmente en Kleshcheyevka. Los combates continúan en la zona industrial y en los barrios del sudeste de la ciudad.

Al norte de Artemivsk, nuestras tropas combaten en las proximidades de Krasnaia Gora y Paraskoveyevka. Hasta ahora ambos asentamientos están bajo las AFU.

La autopista Artemivsk-Soledar está parcialmente bajo el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Cabe esperar que la cuestión de la retirada de las AFU a la parte occidental de la ciudad hacia posiciones preparadas surja muy pronto.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 7:41 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323636
> 
> 
> Las autoridades suecas han decidido suministrar a Ucrania un número indeterminado de unidades de artillería autopropulsada Archer.
> ...



Más apretao que los remaches de un Archer. ¿Qué es eso, un cacharro para tomar castillos medievales?


----------



## Charidemo (Martes a la(s) 7:42 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Multimillonarios en Recursos Naturales africanos insisten en llegar a Europa en patera, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas (es que no hay nadie que les explique que viven en lo más rico del mundo e insisten en venir a la pobre y miserable Europa, lo que es la ignorancia!!!) Aquí algunos foreros podrían armar una ONG y explicarles en origen que en realidad los ricos son ellos!!! Explicarles lo del PIB inverso, que en realidad lo que es bueno es en realidad un engaño, que la Unión Europea tiene de los PIBs per capita más altos del mundo pero lo que de verdad importa es el PIB virtual, el potencial, que el PPA es la única verdad y en ese ellos nos ganan por goleada!!! Pobres ignorantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira que eres tonto.
En Argentina hay minas. ¿Quienes son los propietarios de terrenos y derechos mineros?
En EEUU hay minas..¿Quienes son los propietarios de terrenos y derechos mineros?


----------



## hyugaa (Martes a la(s) 7:45 PM)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Va bien y de momento todavía hay carne para la picadora.



Pues en España hay bastantes ucranianos con buenos coches, no deberian vender sus coches para tocar ayudas ?


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 7:46 PM)

Charidemo dijo:


> Mira que eres tonto.
> En Argentina hay minas. ¿Quienes son los propietarios de terrenos y derechos mineros?
> En EEUU hay minas..¿Quienes son los propietarios de terrenos y derechos mineros?



Y en Chile, Colombia, Perú, Bolivia...


----------



## Agilipollado (Martes a la(s) 7:46 PM)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> La razón por la que los Ukranianos morirán hasta la última persona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si hoy renuncia a los territorios ocupados por Rusia, ya puede solicitar el ingreso inmediato en la UE y en la OTAN... dilema interesante.


----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 7:50 PM)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> La forma de que quien tiene mucho PIB pero no tiene recursos descienda a la realidad es la hiperinflación. Los recursos (gas natural, petróleo, uranio, etc ) disparan su precio (medido en dólares o en euros), lo que puede tomarse como que el euro o el dólar pierden valor. Si en lugar del PIB emplearas el PIB (PPA), como ya te han dicho, no escribirías sobre cosas imposibles.



Lo de la hiperinflación de momento es imaginaria, tan imaginaria como la disparada del precio del gas y el petróleo, más su escaces y los también imaginados apagones que traerían aparejados el choque con Rusia, nada pasó, el proveedor está tan necesitado de fondos que ni pegándole, ni violando cada día a su mujer y sus hijas nos corta el suministro!!!! Es más bueno que el agua mineral, un mártir, todo para que no nos falte nada. Por otra parte Europa nunca tuvo recursos y busco la manera de procurarselos, desde el Imperio Romano, el Español, el Británico, pasando por Bélgica, Alemania, Holanda e Italia, esto va de recursos "cerebrales" saludos.


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 7:52 PM)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> La razón por la que los Ukranianos morirán hasta la última persona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba claro desde el minuto 1 y al principio de la Operación lo comentamos en el hilo hasta la saciedad. Los ucranianos, después de ser sometidos a una ingeniería social de libro, han sido engañados. Jamás entrarán en la OTAN, y en la UE aunque no ponga la mano en el fuego, lo dudo muchísimo, diría que tienen un 10% de opciones y exagero.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 7:52 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Yo alucino con las minas ucras. El país parece un búnker antinuclear.



Vulgar imitación de las polacas. Alguna de las cuáles es patrimonio de la humanidad.









Minas de sal de Wieliczka - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 7:53 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> En realidad es prueba del fracaso anglo, la operación estaba muy bien planteada ...dar un golpe, poner su titere, aplacar a los rusos y luego preparar a Ucrania.
> 
> Funciono el golpe, aplacar a los rusos, pero una parte de los prorrusos le echaron huevos no se limitaron a tomar edificios tomaron comisarias, salieron los AK...y si Putin los hubiera apoyado hubiera sido un desastre total para los anglos. Pero no lo hizo, firmo tablas, y los anglos querian la victoria así que segunda vuelta....bien los rusos tienen más que a finales del 2014 , y más que cuando los de Kiev no cumplieron con los acuerdos de Minsk. Digamos que un par de "fracasos" más y llegan al rio.



¡¡Hooombre!! está bastante aceptado que la intención de los anglos era que Rusia entrara al cuadrilátero
en plan mochino, pero, como usted dice, eso no ocurrió... así que, según usted: tablas.

Claro que, el no aceptar que fueron los USAnos quienes si que tenían prisa( y todavía la tienen)


delhierro dijo:


> La estrategia de Putin, pequeños empujones y minimizar perdidas propias. No queria más que las 2 republicas, intento asalto rapido y negociaciones y los anglos no se lo concedieron. Ahora prueba a aburrirlos, machacando con los minimos riesgos. Y parece que se estan empezando a poner nerviosos se les acaba el material sovietico en manos de la OTAN y los rusos siguen frescos.



Sigue sin entender que, este, es un juego largo; mucho mas amplio que el saco de boxeo que tienen enfrente.
Pero bueno, allá cada cual...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 7:53 PM)

John Nash dijo:


> Soledar son 200 kilometros de minas subterraneas. Ahí se atrincheraba gran parte del ejercito ucro que hostigaba Donetsk.



Ahora no es posible, las minas esas no tienen ni luz desde hace meses. Están inutilizables


----------



## Seronoser (Martes a la(s) 7:55 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Vulgar imitación de las polacas. Alguna de las cuáles es patrimonio de la humanidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bonitas, las ví hace un par de años. Petadas de turistas.
Aunque prefiero otras que ví en Colombia hace aún más años, cerca de Bogotá, y con menos gente.

Catedral de Sal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 7:56 PM)

Charidemo dijo:


> Mira que eres tonto.
> En Argentina hay minas. ¿Quienes son los propietarios de terrenos y derechos mineros?
> En EEUU hay minas..¿Quienes son los propietarios de terrenos y derechos mineros?



Exacto, totalmente de acuerdo, como en Rusia, haga el favor, expliqueselo a algunos foreros que piensan que esas riquezas son del "pueblo" , lo de tonto sobra, ya que se nota que no conoce el historial del tema, saludos


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 7:57 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ahora no es posible, las minas esas no tienen ni luz desde hace meses. Están inutilizables



Para mover artillería y esconderla no es necesario luz. Se usaban como el juego de los topos y la maza.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (Martes a la(s) 7:58 PM)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Pero si hoy renuncia a los territorios ocupados por Rusia, ya puede solicitar el ingreso inmediato en la UE y en la OTAN... dilema interesante.



El problema es que la UE y la NATO no dejarían que se llevase a cabo una partición del país, porque representaría una victoria de Putin, y "Putin No puede ganar" o "no se puede dejar ganar a Putin...".

Es decir, o recuperan todo el territorio o no entran.

Es decir, no entran.


----------



## SadButTrue (Martes a la(s) 7:58 PM)

Se Están instalado bloques de hormigón en kiev!


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 7:58 PM)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Los verdes son unos traidores.



Desde un principio había gente muy turbia entre ellos, nazis incluidos. Es lo que tienen los movimientos transversales....
Y luego ya desde la caída del Muro y la anexión del Este (que no reunificación) se quitaron definitivamente las caretas. Son lo peor del sistema, los más atlantistas del espectro político alemán, los más beligerantes contra Rusia y China, e incluso apoyan la "solución" marroquí de la autonomía para el Sáhara.


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 7:59 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de España es patético, comenzando por el empeño de Pedrito en enviar todo lo que tenemos y quedarnos sin nada (y que luego habrá que recomprar) todo para poder salir algún día en una foto con Biden, total lo pagan los Españoles, esos mismos que no llegan a fin de mes. Y continuando con el hecho de que tenemos armamento que pagamos religiosamente para solo poder usarlo o enviarlos donde nos den permiso los paises a los que se les compra....y ya no hablemos del problema que vamos a tener con el armamento que se le va a comprar a EEUU si hubiese una guerra en el futuro con Marruecos, que son los verdaderos aliados para EEUU (no España)
> 
> Vaya gobierno tenemos que una y otra vez realiza envios de armamento ocultandolo siempre que puede. Suiza lo veta....pero mejor no decimos que es, que tenemos que esconderlo a la opinión pública, todo a espaldas hasta que no les queda otra que reconocer lo que se va destapando.
> 
> ...



Srán los 'oerlikon', que son suizos. Digo..


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (Martes a la(s) 8:00 PM)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Id rezando porque no os llamen a filas, salvo que seas ciego o sordo o manco. Esto podria ir para una buena temporada en guerra



Al vicio de llamar a filas, la virtud de no hacer ni puto caso.

No sé en países talibanes como Polonia, pero aquí en el Reino, de cada 100 que llamaran a filas, te saldrían 99 objetores de conciencia (objetores y objetoras, que habría que llamar a las tías también, supongo). Iría el del aleti, que siempre hay gente rara en el pueblo...  

No creo que ni el Pedro Sánchez se atreviera a fusilarnos a todos, así que no sé cómo coño me iban a obligar a ir a luchar contra los rusos. Será por aquello de que dios los cría y ellos se juntan, pero mis amigos son mayoría prorrusos... Mucho se lo tendrían que currar los de antena 3 para convencernos.

Además, de perdidos al río, antes de ir a luchar mi piraría a donde fuera. Y si me pillan, pues mejor ir a la cárcel que al frente. Va a ir a luchar por el imperio su puta madre.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (Martes a la(s) 8:00 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Estaba claro desde el minuto 1 y al principio de la Operación lo comentamos en el hilo hasta la saciedad. Los ucranianos, después de ser sometidos a una ingeniería social de libro, han sido engañados. Jamás entrarán en la OTAN, y en la UE aunque no ponga la mano en el fuego, lo dudo muchísimo, diría que tienen un 10% de opciones y exagero.



A los Ucros se les lavó el cerebro para que cuando llegase el momento, mandarlos al suicidio sin preguntar demasiado.

El error de Occidente fue pensar que la Economía de Rusia colapsaría en un par de semanas. Ahora la OTAN no puede echarse atrás. Morirán millones de Ucranianos, y el resto emigará.


----------



## Marx lo dijo (Martes a la(s) 8:02 PM)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Pero si hoy renuncia a los territorios ocupados por Rusia, ya puede solicitar el ingreso inmediato en la UE y en la OTAN... dilema interesante.



La OTAN nunca dejaría eso porque sería una victoria de Putin y no se le puede dejar ganar a Putin. Están Atrapados. No pueden salir. 

La guerra puede durar una década. Como la guerra siria.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 8:02 PM)

PRENSA RUSA:

A finales de 2022, la producción de gas natural en Rusia cayó al mínimo comparado con los seis últimos años: 672.570 millones de metros cúbicos, o un 11,8 % en términos anuales. 

La menor producción de gas fue solo en 2016; se produjeron 640,2 mil millones de metros cúbicos.

A fines de diciembre de 2022, el jefe de Gazprom, Alexei Miller, anunció que la compañía había reducido la producción de gas en un 20% interanual a 412.600 millones de metros cúbicos. Esto fue el resultado de una disminución en las exportaciones a Europa además de la suspensión del bombeo a través de los gasoductos Yamal-Europa y Nord Stream.

Los expertos sugieren que en 2023 la producción de combustible puede caer otros 30-40 mil millones de metros cúbicos, incluso teniendo en cuenta el crecimiento de los suministros a China a través del oleoducto Power of Siberia.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 8:02 PM)

Harman dijo:


> De un lector familiarizado con el tema, sobre los servicios subterráneos en Soledar.
> 
> _Veo y oigo en los medios de comunicación que supuestamente hay maquinaria moviéndose bajo tierra en las minas de Soledar. Todo esto son tonterías.
> 
> ...



Los ignorantes juntaletras no han entrado a una mina de ese tipo en su vida y, además, no son capaces de documentarse, en esto ni en nada. Yo he bajado a alguna en Polonia y se hace en elevadores bastante clasutrofóbicos en los que caben pocas personas que tardan un buen rato en hacer el recorrido y que hay que usar por turnos. Por lo que he visto, en esa de Soledar debe de ser muy parecido. La peña tiene menos mundo que el olmo de la plaza del pueblo.


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 8:02 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Vulgar imitación de las polacas. Alguna de las cuáles es patrimonio de la humanidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Rumanía están las de Turda, por la zona de Cluj Napoca y no muy lejos del lugar de nacimiento de Vlad Tepes.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 8:03 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Muy bonitas, las ví hace un par de años. Petadas de turistas.
> Aunque prefiero otras que ví en Colombia hace aún más años, cerca de Bogotá, y con menos gente.
> 
> Catedral de Sal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



A mí me parecieron una horterada. No la construcción en sí, todo un reto ingenieril, y más teniendo en cuenta la antigüedad, todo eso de las estatuas y demás.


----------



## Argentium (Martes a la(s) 8:04 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Estaba claro desde el minuto 1 y al principio de la Operación lo comentamos en el hilo hasta la saciedad. Los ucranianos, después de ser sometidos a una ingeniería social de libro, han sido engañados. Jamás entrarán en la OTAN, y en la UE aunque no ponga la mano en el fuego, lo dudo muchísimo, diría que tienen un 10% de opciones y exagero.



Los ucranianos son la mano de obra, la carne de cañón de una pelea de gigantes, donde no tienen nada para ganar, deberían colgar a sus dirigentes sin demora, aunque ya queda poco por salvar, si tal las mujeres que emigraron.


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 8:05 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los ignorantes juntaletras no han entrado a una mina de ese tipo en su vida y, además, no son capaces de documentarse, en esto ni en nada. Yo he bajado a alguna en Polonia y se hace en elevadores bastante clasutrofóbicos en los que caben pocas personas que tardan un buen rato en hacer el recorrido y que hay que usar por turnos. Por lo que he visto, en esa de Soledar debe de ser muy parecido. La peña tiene menos mundo que el olmo de la plaza del pueblo.



Escuchado esta mañana en la radio francesa por los mismos ucros. En algunas grandes galerías entraban y circulaban tanques y blindados de diversa índole. No eran las galerías unipersona al uso.









Discover Ukraine : Sitios : Oriental : Donetsk : Soledar (Mina salina)


Las minas pueden ser seguras. Esa frase está comprobada por las minas únicas de Soledar donde, a diferencia de otras minas de Donbass, se extrae sal y las galerías trabajadas se convierten en intricados objetos para excursión.



discover-ukraine.info


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Martes a la(s) 8:06 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Desde un principio había gente muy turbia entre ellos, nazis incluidos. Es lo que tienen los movimientos transversales....
> Y luego ya desde la caída del Muro y la anexión del Este (que no reunificación) se quitaron definitivamente las caretas. Son lo peor del sistema, los más atlantistas del espectro político alemán, los más beligerantes contra Rusia y China, e incluso apoyan la "solución" marroquí de la autonomía para el Sáhara.



Además van de ecologistas, pero apoyan la compra de gas licuado procedente del fracking. Amos, unos demagogos de mucho cuidado.


----------



## Seronoser (Martes a la(s) 8:06 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> En Rumanía están las de Turda, por la zona de Cluj Napoca y no muy lejos del lugar de nacimiento de Vlad Tepes.



También las conozco, tiene una noria dentro...es más un parque de atracciones...

Las de Cracovia








Las de Colombia







A ver si encuentro alguna foto de la rumana...


----------



## Octubrista (Martes a la(s) 8:06 PM)

SadButTrue dijo:


> Se Están instalado bloques de hormigón en kiev!



Quizá el peligro no venga de fuera de Kiev.
Me ha venido a la mente un documental sobre el matrimonio Ceaușescu*.*

Protegieron su palacio, pero fueron los suyos, desde dentro, los que les traicionaron y los sacaron.


----------



## delhierro (Martes a la(s) 8:09 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> ¡¡Hooombre!! está bastante aceptado que la intención de los anglos era que Rusia entrara al cuadrilátero
> en plan mochino, pero, como usted dice, eso no ocurrió... así que, según usted: tablas.
> 
> Claro que, el no aceptar que fueron los USAnos quienes si que tenían prisa( y todavía la tienen)
> ...



¿ te has planteado que puedo estar entendiendo perfectamente el escenario global y pensar que la estrategia de Putin es mala ?

Si se hubiera movido rapido en 2014, hubiera desarbolado a los anglos que no estaban preparados, demasiado acostumbrados a ganar con sus maniobras , y sus revoluciones de colores. ¿ como lo se ? Por los hechos, pudieron recuperar Crimea y los anglo no empezaron esa IIIGM que muchos afirmaban que estaban "deseando".

Putin cree que puede coexistir con los anglos, e incluso ser su socio. Ese es su mayor error, los anglos tambien le comieron la cabeza a la gente con la "coexistencia pacificia" con la urss, nunca pensaron en otra cosa que en ganar.

Incluso en 2022 fue lento, se quedo a medias esperando una respuesta racional de los anglos, negociaciones y acuerdo mutuamente beneficiosos....no funciono.

Ahora 3º ronda, guerra lenta para que no "escale", le puede funcionar si el ejercito rusos consigue mucha diferencia en bajas como parece ser el caso. Aunque los recursos de occidente son mayores, y como se va viendo van mandando cada vez más cosas. Veremos que pasa, pero me sigue pareciendo peor estrategia que otras posibles. Eso no quiere decir que yo no puede equivocarme, o que incluso acertando en que es peor que otras pueda funcionar.


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 8:09 PM)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> La OTAN nunca dejaría eso porque sería una victoria de Putin y no se le puede dejar ganar a Putin. Están Atrapados. No pueden salir.
> 
> La guerra puede durar una década. Como la guerra siria.



Es que Ucrania no pinta nada en la UE, es un cero a la izquierda y sería un verdadero pozo sin fondo, además que de sobra saben en Bruselas la naturaleza fasciomafiosa del régimen de Kiev. Todo es palabrería y brindis al sol, ni ellos mismos se lo creen, eso además de los vetos que tendrían, el de Hungría fijo y seguramente el de Rumanía, y no digamos nada Francia.
Ucrania ahora mismo es útil para hacer frente a Rusia, en cuanto sea derrotada desaparecerá de sus pantallas, como ha desaparecido Afganistán, de vez en cuando alguna noticia para criticar alguna estrafalaria medida de los talibanes y poco más. Que vaya a ser un país en relativa paz y pieza clave en la nueva ruta de la seda, es totalmente irrelevante para los medios y desconocido para la borregada.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 8:10 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> Vaya estruendoso silencio que guardan, los que se colgaban la medalla al fino analista militar cuando los repliegues rusos de Kherson y Kharkov.



Esos días fueron lamentables. El ridículo era estruendoso según seguían hablando. El Llatzer, el niñorata ese otro que no sé cómo se llama que va de analisto, etc., en fin, unos cuantos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 8:12 PM)

John Nash dijo:


> Escuchado esta mañana en la radio francesa por los mismos ucros. En algunas grandes galerías entraban y circulaban tanques y blindados de diversa índole. No eran las galerías unipersona al uso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la foto aérea lo único que se ve es un edificio minero y el terreno en esa zona es todo llano, como es habitual en Ucrania (y como en Polonia). La única posibildad es entrar por pozos verticales. En ese tipo de minas el material se suele sacar por sistemas de vagonetas por túneles estrechos conectados con elevadores. Pero vamos, me puedo equivocar.

Esa es la mina:









Salt Mine · Soledar, Donetsk Oblast, Ukraine, 84545


★★★★★ · Museum




goo.gl





Edito: estos son los elevadores en Soledar, 300 metritos de nada de recorrido:







Aquí los de la mina de Wieliczka, que también se meten a una profundidad del infierno:







Aquí los de otra mina de sal en Rumanía que han habilitado hace poco para el turismo, en plan futurista-hortera; todas son bastante profundas:







Yo las que he visto (un par de ellas en Polonia) tienen galerías estrechas y, en algunos puntos, donde más explotaban el filón (domo en este caso), salas más amplias. En la de Wieliczka tienen hecha una especie de iglesia donde rezaban por los mineros que tenían accidentes en la sala más grande. Cortar la piedra de sal debe de ser más fácil que sacar mena de hierro o de carbón en roca-roca.

Edito: la otra que he visto en Polonia es esta: Bochnia Salt Mine - Wikipedia


----------



## El_Suave (Martes a la(s) 8:15 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Srán los 'oerlikon', que son suizos. Digo..



Los antiaéreos de 35 mm o su munición que sirve para los 'Gepard' que envia Alemania.


----------



## rudeboy (Martes a la(s) 8:16 PM)

John Nash dijo:


> Por eso occidente codicia su subsuelo. Occidente tiene un talón de Aquiles importante en relación a las materias primas. Tiene una extrema dependencia. Podían haberlo aprovechado si hubieran sido menos arrogantes y acaparadores. Pero el imperio es el imperio y no acepta negociar.
> Lo que ocurre es que no es consciente de su decadencia.



Que tonteria acabas de soltar ,entre Canadá, Australia y USA hay materias primas de sobra, ni siquiera el gas va a ser un problema este invierno, mucho menos el que viene.
Occidente es el autosuficiente, esta por ver si Rusia puede serlo o pasar a depender económicamente de China


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 8:18 PM)

rejon dijo:


>



Y del embolsamiento de Soledar no habla el gili-Willy?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 8:24 PM)

Vídeo de los “músicos” del lugar tan disputado…








Wagner group releases video from contested Soledar


Russian troops have successfully stormed the Ukrainian stronghold, threatening to unravel the Donbass frontline




www.rt.com


----------



## Eslacaña (Martes a la(s) 8:28 PM)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿La plataforma es un Volvo modificado?
> Supongo que en barro se tiene que mover bastante bien.
> 
> Buena pieza, por cierto.



La Archer es de lo mejor del mercado.
En el siguiente video en dos minutos: prepara la pieza, lanza tres disparos y se va. Pues bien aún no impactó el primero y el camión ya está saliendo de la zona, y del camión no se baja nadie, todo automatizado y cronometrado. Acojonante.
España aún con artillería remolcada.


----------



## El_Suave (Martes a la(s) 8:28 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Desde un principio había gente muy turbia entre ellos, nazis incluidos. Es lo que tienen los movimientos transversales....
> Y luego ya desde la caída del Muro y la anexión del Este (que no reunificación) se quitaron definitivamente las caretas. Son lo peor del sistema, los más atlantistas del espectro político alemán, los más beligerantes contra Rusia y China, e incluso apoyan la "solución" marroquí de la autonomía para el Sáhara.



Ecologista no es sinónimo de izquierda, aunque la izquierda sólo puede ser ecologista a día de hoy.

Ecologista también es Carlos III.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Martes a la(s) 8:29 PM)

rudeboy dijo:


> Que tonteria acabas de soltar ,entre Canadá, Australia y USA hay materias primas de sobra, ni siquiera el gas va a ser un problema este invierno, mucho menos el que viene.
> Occidente es el autosuficiente, esta por ver si Rusia puede serlo o pasar a depender económicamente de China



Su picolero de guardia le informa:

UN CUERNO y tu mismo por ese orden.


----------



## Martok (Martes a la(s) 8:33 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



No solo me parece terrible sino estúpido ¿Qué va hacer un niño de 16 en el frente?. Esto apoya Occidente, la OTAN y todo su sociología.


----------



## coscorron (Martes a la(s) 8:36 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Pashinyan debe estar bien untado, o simplemente es gilipollas. Occidente no va a cambiar a Turquía y Azerbaiyán por ellos. Debería saberlo.



Ese señor no defiende los intereses de su país, esta defendiendo los suyos propios que son los de lobbie que le sostiene.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 8:36 PM)

John Nash dijo:


> Para mover artillería y esconderla no es necesario luz. Se usaban como el juego de los topos y la maza.



Si no tienen luz no las pueden ni bajar....


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 8:39 PM)

La Unión Europea y la OTAN elevan su cooperación al siguiente nivel frente a las amenazas de Rusia y de China.


----------



## .Kaikus (Martes a la(s) 8:40 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Los polacos juegan sus cartas para convertirse en una nueva potencia regional mientras que Alemania parece que todo lo hace mal/en contra de sus propios intereses. Tienen a un verdadero papanatas en el poder.



Polonia la "potencia regional" a base de subvenciones de la UE y empresas europeas que se trasladan a Varsovia.  

PD- Son muy ignorantes, que se creen algo por se la puta barata de los anglosionistas, intentan morder la mano alemana que les da de comer.


----------



## John Nash (Martes a la(s) 8:40 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Si no tienen luz no las pueden ni bajar....



A mi parecer no se adentraban. Debían utilizar las bocas. Luego han tenido tiempo de adecuar algunas con grupos electrógenos y cavar algunos accesos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Martes a la(s) 8:40 PM)

En un popular programa de TV. El número 2 de Kadirov dice que la nueva movilización tenía que haber comenzado "ayer".

Y la presentadora tranquilizando a la audiencia.










Помощник Кадырова заявил Скабеевой, что мобилизацию нужно провести "вчера"


Командир подразделения "Ахмат", помощник главы Чечни по силовому блоку, замкомандующего вторым армейским корпусом Народной милиции ЛНР Апты Алаудинов высказался на тему возможного продолжения мобилизации в России




www.mk.ru






Al aire del programa 60 Minutos, instó a los presentes en el estudio a hablar abiertamente sobre esto, porque Rusia está en la "etapa de la tercera guerra mundial" y la información sobre esto debe ser "transmitida claramente" a los rusos.

Expresó la opinión de que "la ola de movilización <...> debería ser ayer".

"Debemos preparar a nuestra población tanto en las escuelas como en todas partes para el hecho de que <...> todos debemos hacer una fila.

La presentadora quiso tranquilizar a la audiencia

"...se completó la movilización parcial en la Federación Rusa. 

También agregó que ....se trata solo de "movilización moral y mental".


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 8:42 PM)

La salida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania desde Soledar está completamente bloqueada. Todas las rutas de vehículos están bajo el control de fuego del Grupo Wagner y unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. La aviación funcionará de noche, nuestro MLRS y TOS-1A están trabajando en este preciso momento.


----------



## Impresionante (Martes a la(s) 8:42 PM)




----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 8:44 PM)

A dos semanas de alcanzar los once meses de esta invasión rusa de Ucrania, el hijoPutin sigue empecinado en seguir con su política de tierra quemada en una guerra que no puede ganar, ¿hasta cuando?


----------



## Impresionante (Martes a la(s) 8:45 PM)

Ya los cazaron


----------



## Martok (Martes a la(s) 8:46 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Así es, y no hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver. *Rusia está en una situación realmente difícil.*



Yo no lo veo por ningún lado. Siendo honestos no sabemos ni la mitad de la media, ni todo es brillante, ni tampoco dramático.

Sigo pensado lo mismo el error es no tomarse esta guerra en serio, pero ahora no sabemos en que fase estamos, presumir cualquier extremo es poco menos que presuntuoso.


----------



## Eslacaña (Martes a la(s) 8:46 PM)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> La OTAN nunca dejaría eso porque sería una victoria de Putin y no se le puede dejar ganar a Putin. Están Atrapados. No pueden salir.
> 
> La guerra puede durar una década. Como la guerra siria.



EEUU hizo el ridículo en Vietnam y no pasó nada. En Somalia y Afganistán unos tipos con sandalias, AK47, motocicletas y RPG pusieron en ridículo a todo Occidente (y a la URSS en su momento) y no pasó nada. En Irak desvastaron un país y luego tuvieron que marcharse porque los acribillaban con atentados terroristas y no pasó nada y podría seguir poniendo ejemplos.
A Ucrania dejarán de ayudarle y la dejarán a su suerte tarde o temprano, llamarán a Putin y le preguntarán cuanto territorio del este más o menos quiere, y no pasará nada.

La siguiente guerra no sé cuando será, ya lo decidirán en los despachos de Rathyeon, Lockeed Martin, Boeing, General Dynamics y Northon Grupman llegado el momento. Ahora están atendiendo a los cientos de pedidos que reciben de todos los países, en particular de Occidente.

Ucrania solo es el tonto útil para provocar a Rusia y desgastarla durante una temporada como cuando le tocó a los soviéticos en Afganistán en los 80.









Diez compañías de Defensa que vuelan en bolsa gracias a la guerra de Ucrania


Ha llegado el momento para las acciones de Defensa, seguridad y armamento. La guerra de Ucrania ha desencadenado correcciones en la mayoría de índices bursátiles, salvo en algunos valores concretos que llegan a máximos históricos como Lockheed Martin, Raytheon Technologies, General Dynamics o...




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 8:54 PM)

Todas las salidas de Soledar ahora están bloqueadas. 
Según Intel Slave, entre 300 y 400 soldados y oficiales
pueden quedar atrapados en una caldera allí.


*Intel Slava Z
La salida de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania de Soledar está completamente bloqueada. 
Todas las rutas de movimiento de vehículos bajo el control de fuego del Grupo Wagner
y unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. La aviación funcionará de noche, nuestro MLRS
y TOS-1A están funcionando en este momento.*


----------



## El_Suave (Martes a la(s) 8:55 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Polonia la "potencia regional" a base de subvenciones de la UE y empresas europeas que se trasladan a Varsovia.
> 
> PD- Son muy ignorantes, que se creen algo por se la puta barata de los anglosionistas, intentan morder la mano alemana que les da de comer.



Pues sí, los anglos siempre te halagan cuando te la están metiendo doblada. Ahora mismo están halagándonos a los españoles porque nos necesitan en su bando.

Y a los polacos, que si están demostrando ser muy ignorantes, les viene que ni pintada la escatológica expresión: 'se creen mierda pero no llegan a pedo'.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 8:57 PM)

Tiene cojones el empeño que ponen putinianos y prorusos en querer desviar la atención. Que si EEUU, que si Israel... que ese no es el problema. 

El problema es que el hijoPutin quiere incendiar Europa y Ucrania está haciendo de cortafuegos.


----------



## Guaguei (Martes a la(s) 8:59 PM)




----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 9:03 PM)

Según algunos informes, en el casco urbano de Soledar pueden permanecer hasta 300-400 soldados y oficiales enemigos, quienes no tuvieron tiempo de replegarse y acabaron cercados.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 9:04 PM)

Algunos creen que la pobreza en Europa aumenta por la guerra en Ucrania, mientras que la pobreza en Rusia (claramente, hoy fuera de Europa) o no existe o no se ve afectada por la invasión criminal del hijoPutin?


----------



## El_Suave (Martes a la(s) 9:05 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Tiene cojones el empeño que ponen putinianos y prorusos en querer desviar la atención. Que si EEUU, que si Israel... que ese no es el problema.
> 
> El problema es que el hijoPutin quiere incendiar Europa y Ucrania está haciendo de cortafuegos.




Quieres decir que USA quiere incendiar Europa y Ucrania está haciendo de pastilla enciende chimeneas.


----------



## kopke (Martes a la(s) 9:06 PM)

Soledar está completamente rodeado.

Hay varios cientos de militares ucranianos embolsados dentro del bastión.

Bakhmut queda muy, muy comprometido.

Tomando Soledar y Bakhmut las tropas rusas alejan el peligro de la capital de la republica rusa de Donestk y reducen la longitud del frente.


----------



## kopke (Martes a la(s) 9:07 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Algunos creen que la pobreza en Europa aumenta por la guerra en Ucrania, mientras que la pobreza en Rusia (claramente, hoy fuera de Europa) o no existe o no se ve afectada por la invasión criminal del hijoPutin?



¿Qué invasión? Donestk y Lugansk son Rusia.


----------



## kelden (Martes a la(s) 9:09 PM)

John Nash dijo:


> Escuchado esta mañana en la radio francesa por los mismos ucros. En algunas grandes galerías entraban y circulaban tanques y blindados de diversa índole. No eran las galerías unipersona al uso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joer ... en Remolinos, Zaragoza, teneis otra mina igual.


----------



## vegahermosa (Martes a la(s) 9:10 PM)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> La OTAN nunca dejaría eso porque sería una victoria de Putin y no se le puede dejar ganar a Putin. Están Atrapados. No pueden salir.
> 
> La guerra puede durar una década. Como la guerra siria.



estados unidos dejara la guerra cuando vea las orejas al lobo, como siempre han hecho.


----------



## la mano negra (Martes a la(s) 9:11 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ya los cazaron



El cepo se ha cerrado sobre la ciudad de Soledar . Artemovsk/ Bakmut cada vez está más comprometida . Surovikin va a cortar la cadena por su eslabón más duro. Era algo impensable , lo que ningún estratega racional hubiese hecho. Pero Surovikin ha hecho lo que no se esperaba de él.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 9:11 PM)

"Combatientes ucranianos de la brigada anfibia 46º luchan en Soledar".


----------



## kopke (Martes a la(s) 9:13 PM)

rejon dijo:


> "Combatientes ucranianos de la brigada anfibia 46º luchan en Soledar".



¿No tenías un vídeo más viejo?

Pon uno de Mariupol, por favor.


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 9:13 PM)

la mano negra dijo:


> El cepo se ha cerrado sobre la ciudad de Soledar . Artemovsk/ Bakmut cada vez está más comprometida . Surovikin va a cortar la cadena por su eslabón más duro. Era algo impensable , lo que ningún estratega racional hubiese hecho. Pero Surovikin ha hecho lo que no se esperaba de él.



Si realmente es el hueso más duro de roer tiene mérito la estrategia del Dr. Malvado.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 9:13 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Quieres decir que USA quiere incendiar Europa y Ucrania está haciendo de pastilla enciende chimeneas.



Relee porque no te has enterao na de ná joio.


----------



## .Kaikus (Martes a la(s) 9:13 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bien, ya no podrán enviar Piolines a la cumbre Sánchez-Macron de Barcelona y los picoletos con sus ramones que se atascan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los guardias civiles armados con pistolas de bajo precio y calidad, los mossos catalanes con caras y modernas pistolas alemanas Walther.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 9:15 PM)

Estrategia rusa sin fisuras. Ataque frontal sin cobertura. Imaginad el resultado...


----------



## dabuti (Martes a la(s) 9:15 PM)

*Rusia llama a esfuerzos internacionales para evitar una catástrofe nuclear provocada por el régimen de Kiev*





10/01/2023

*Antalya, 10 ene * El vicepresidente de Duma estatal de Rusia, Sergei Neverov, exigió la unificación de esfuerzos internacionales para evitar una catástrofe nuclear, como resultado del bombardeo ucraniano de la infraestructura de las centrales nucleares, incluida la planta de Zaporozhye.
“El régimen nazi de Kiev comete ataques terroristas contra civiles y bombardea la infraestructura vital de las plantas de energía nuclear, y tales acciones puede conducir a una catástrofe nuclear…. Es necesario hacer algo para prevenir tales acciones”, citó la agencia rusa RT a Neverov durante la sesión plenaria de la 13ª Asamblea General de la Asamblea Parlamentaria Asiática celebrada en Antalya, Turquía.
Criticó que Washington impidió que el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU adoptara una resolución presentada por Rusia sobre la creación de una comisión de investigación acerca de las actividades biológicas militares estadounidenses en el territorio de Ucrania. “Moscú se dio cuenta de que estas actividades representan una amenaza para toda la humanidad”, subrayó.
Agregó que los expertos rusos ya han desvelado la actividad biológica militar de EEUU en el territorio de Ucrania, y también las violaciones estadounidenses de la Convención sobre la Prohibición del Desarrollo y Almacenamiento de Armas Químicas.


----------



## hyugaa (Martes a la(s) 9:17 PM)

Combate del 8 de enero: T-90M "Breakthrough" desmantela un bastión de AFU en el barranco de Zhuravka, en dirección Svatovo-Kreminna La fortaleza y enemigo destruido El tanque fue alcanzado por un ATGM, pero el T-90 activó su protección activa Están ilesos y continúan el combate


----------



## millie34u (Martes a la(s) 9:19 PM)




----------



## McNulty (Martes a la(s) 9:20 PM)

kopke dijo:


> Soledar está completamente rodeado.
> 
> Hay varios cientos de militares ucranianos embolsados dentro del bastión.
> 
> ...



Hay salseo político-militar en este asunto. Se barrunta en los mentideros ukros, que el que lleva las operaciones militares en ucrania, queria retirar las tropas de allí como hace una semana.
A lo que farlopas se negó en rotundo. Y de esos barros estos lodos. A los tropas de ese caldero solo les queda la muerte o la rendición.

Está chorrada demuestra lo que llevamos diciendo muchos, y es que Zelesnky está mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas, pudiendo negociar con los rusos una salida. Está loco. Y se empieza a hablar en ucrania de la necesidad de movilizar a gente de 20 años para reforzar el frente.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 9:20 PM)

Soledar y bakhmut pueden tener cierta importancia táctica pero no son estrategicas de modo alguno.

Táctica y estrategia son términos diferentes.

Ucrania puede cederlas perfectamente una vez vea que la labor de desgaste este terminada. Mientras sea algo organizado, no veo problema.


----------



## la mano negra (Martes a la(s) 9:21 PM)

Vamos a poner música para la ocasión. La leyenda de los caballeros Bogatyr . Algo muy ruso y muy eslavo. Hombres con honra y honor que protegían a los desamparados. Caballeros medievales que iban por el mundo ayudando al prójimo. Eran como los caballeros errantes que Don Quijote quiso emular.


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 9:22 PM)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay salseo político-militar en este asunto. Se barrunta en los mentideros ukros, que el que lleva las operaciones militares en ucrania, queria retirar las tropas de allí como hace una semana.
> A lo que farlopas se negó en rotundo. Y de esos barros estos lodos. A los tropas de ese caldero solo les queda la muerte o la rendición.
> 
> Está chorrada demuestra lo que llevamos diciendo muchos, y es que Zelesnky está mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas, pudiendo negociar con los rusos una salida. Está loco. Y se empieza a hablar en ucrania de la necesidad de movilizar a gente de 20 años.



Al simpático Zelensky mientras no lo movilicen a él ni tan grave.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Martes a la(s) 9:23 PM)

Eslacaña dijo:


> La Archer es de lo mejor del mercado.
> En el siguiente video en dos minutos: prepara la pieza, lanza tres disparos y se va. Pues bien aún no impactó el primero y el camión ya está saliendo de la zona, y del camión no se baja nadie, todo automatizado y cronometrado. Acojonante.
> España aún con artillería remolcada.




Buen cacharro, sí señor, es indudable. 
Aunque pasa lo de siempre, falta ver cómo se comporta en campo de batalla, lleno de mierda y sin el mantenimiento “recomendado por el fabricante”, que no siempre es posible. 

Por otra parte, diría que la doctrina de la OTAN se fía a la superioridad aérea, que permitiría tener unas vías de suministro y reparación teóricamente perfectas, pero en la guerra “de tú a tú”, el escenario ideal no existe.

¿Cómo le iría a un ejército de la OTAN si el espacio aéreo está disputado?


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 9:23 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Ecologista no es sinónimo de izquierda, aunque la izquierda sólo puede ser ecologista a día de hoy.
> 
> Ecologista también es Carlos III.



Es evidente, como tampoco es sinónimo de izquierda feminismo, ideología de género, comunitarismo, buenismo, veganismo, animalismo, nacionalismo centrífugo, y todos los demás ismos postmodernos que se te ocurran.


----------



## Salamandra (Martes a la(s) 9:24 PM)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> La OTAN nunca dejaría eso porque sería una victoria de Putin y no se le puede dejar ganar a Putin. Están Atrapados. No pueden salir.
> 
> La guerra puede durar una década. Como la guerra siria.



De ahí el ir poco a poco de Rusia que a lo bruto asusta a los ciudadanos de los países aliados. Por lo mismo de ahí el peligro de ir poco a poco en los países de la OTAN: que va a dar tiempo a la OTAN para buscar carne de cañón y financiación (Vean, por ejemplo, las peticiones de Polonia a Alemania que es financiarles la entrada en Ucrania que tampoco puede hacer mucha gracia a los polacos carne de cañón y que nunca prosperaría ni nadie se haría eco si las circunstancias no fueran las actuales).

Es complicado y mucho. Imagino que igual que llegaron los geranios, por detrás y en acuerdos que no están a la vista irán las ayudas pertinentes para que con mucho o poco sufrimiento Rusia tampoco vaya a perder y de paso se gana tiempo para reconvertir la economía a un esquema de bloques.

Apostáis porque si hubiese sido quirúrgico Rusia no se hubiese enfrentado a la OTAN y puede ser pero solo en el primer asalto. Mirad lo que ya dicen a cara descubierta que fueron para la OTAN los acuerdos de Minsk. No, la OTAN no puede dejar ganar a Rusia porque los BRICS al día siguiente se unen con media América latina, media Africa y media Asia solo en el primer asalto y el dólar y el euro al guano al día siguiente...bueno, las monedas ya tienen la pertida perdida pero hubiese sido bastante parecido a un sálvese quien pueda que el dinero es muy miedoso.


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 9:24 PM)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Buen cacharro, sí señor, es indudable.
> Aunque pasa lo de siempre, falta ver cómo se comporta en campo de batalla, lleno de mierda y sin el mantenimiento “recomendado por el fabricante”, que no siempre es posible.
> 
> Por otra parte, diría que la doctrina de la OTAN se fía a la superioridad aérea, que permitiría tener unas vías de suministro y reparación teóricamente perfectas, pero en la guerra “de tú a tú”, el escenario ideal no existe.
> ...



Yo te lo digo: no se mete.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (Martes a la(s) 9:24 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Lo de la hiperinflación de momento es imaginaria, tan imaginaria como la disparada del precio del gas y el petróleo, más su escaces y los también imaginados apagones que traerían aparejados el choque con Rusia, nada pasó, el proveedor está tan necesitado de fondos que ni pegándole, ni violando cada día a su mujer y sus hijas nos corta el suministro!!!! Es más bueno que el agua mineral, un mártir, todo para que no nos falte nada. Por otra parte Europa nunca tuvo recursos y busco la manera de procurarselos, desde el Imperio Romano, el Español, el Británico, pasando por Bélgica, Alemania, Holanda e Italia, esto va de recursos "cerebrales" saludos.



No exactamente recursos "cerebrales", sino coloniales. Quien no tiene recursos en su propio territorio ha de procurarselos conquistando colonias y creando un imperio, como mencionas, o explotando neocolonias valiéndose de ventajas comerciales o de desarrollo económico. El fracaso de las sanciones comerciales contra Rusia significa que no han podido darle trato de neocolonia, como pretendían. Respecto de la hiperinflación, estamos a pocos meses de comprobarlo.


----------



## willbeend (Martes a la(s) 9:25 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que cruzasen por el campo minado como pedro por su casa
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323428



Hace unos dias habia un post por aqui de alguien tipo Harman o tu, que comentaba que los rusos se habian animado a tomar una fortaleza ukra, cuando descubrieron que los hinjinieros ukros, habian sembrado las minas al reves, boca abajo...  al igual se referia a este sitio, no se...


----------



## hyugaa (Martes a la(s) 9:25 PM)

Lloyd Austin visitó Kiev luego fue a Varsovia y dio un discurso donde dijo 'no pedimos una victoria ucraniana, pedimos que los ucranianos maten rusos para debilitar a Rusia'. ¿Cuántos ucranianos estás dispuesto a sacrificar?" -


----------



## McNulty (Martes a la(s) 9:27 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Al simpático Zelensky mientras no lo movilicen a él ni tan grave.



Le vendría bien alguna patrulla nocturna al menos, se está poniendo fondón.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (Martes a la(s) 9:28 PM)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Buen cacharro, sí señor, es indudable.
> Aunque pasa lo de siempre, falta ver cómo se comporta en campo de batalla, lleno de mierda y sin el mantenimiento “recomendado por el fabricante”, que no siempre es posible.
> 
> Por otra parte, diría que la doctrina de la OTAN se fía a la superioridad aérea, que permitiría tener unas vías de suministro y reparación teóricamente perfectas, pero en la guerra “de tú a tú”, el escenario ideal no existe.
> ...



Veo muy difícil disputarle el espacio aéreo a la Otan.


----------



## Atolladero (Martes a la(s) 9:28 PM)

Altamente recomendable para entender de que van los jueguecitos anglosajones.

Por cierto que bien ha calado el ruso al amigo Pérez-Reverte.


----------



## millie34u (Martes a la(s) 9:29 PM)




----------



## willbeend (Martes a la(s) 9:29 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Y he aquí la razón por la que el fútbol ruso no se recuperó antes del nuevo año en Asia. La RFU informa de que la UEFA está creando un grupo de trabajo sobre "el regreso de los clubes rusos a los torneos". Obviamente, el regateo entre bastidores sobre este asunto sigue su curso, aplazando la cuestión del traslado del fútbol ruso a Asia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mejor que jueguen en Asia, aqui los paises de la OTAN son capaces de derribar un avion con el equipo de futbol al completo, como ya hicieron con la orquesta militar que derribaron camino de Siria.


----------



## millie34u (Martes a la(s) 9:30 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Soledar y bakhmut pueden tener cierta importancia táctica pero no son estrategicas de modo alguno.
> 
> Táctica y estrategia son términos diferentes.
> 
> Ucrania puede cederlas perfectamente una vez vea que la labor de desgaste este terminada. Mientras sea algo organizado, no veo problema.



patético


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 9:31 PM)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre la situación en Soledar y Artemovsk en la noche (21.35 hora de Moscú) del 10 de enero de 2023:

1.
El PMC Wagner ocupó las regiones centrales de Soledar y comenzó a limpiar la ciudad.

El enemigo está retenido en las regiones del noroeste, en los suburbios del oeste, cerca de la estación Sol.
De hecho, la defensa de Soledar se encuentra en estado de agonía. Las fuerzas principales de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya se han retirado de Soledar.
En los próximos días se anunciará la liberación de Soledar. El enemigo está construyendo una defensa radicada en Blagodatnoye, la estación Sol, Razdolovka y Veseloye.

2.
En el área de Artemovsk continúa el asalto a Kleshcheevka y Experienced.
En Kleshcheevka, los nuestros están avanzando gradualmente. La lucha continúa en la zona industrial y en los barrios del sureste de la ciudad.
Al norte de Artemovsk, nuestras tropas están luchando en los accesos cercanos a Krasnaya Gora y Paraskoveevka. Hasta ahora ambos pueblos están bajo las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
La carretera Artemovsk-Soledar está en parte bajo el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas. Se puede esperar que pronto surja la cuestión de la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania a la parte occidental de la ciudad, a posiciones preparadas.

BORIS ROZIN


----------



## millie34u (Martes a la(s) 9:31 PM)




----------



## delhierro (Martes a la(s) 9:31 PM)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Veo muy difícil disputarle el espacio aéreo a la Otan.



Tan facil como tener cientos de S-300, S-400, Bulk y miles de AA de baja cota. Luego unos miles de mig y su tambien podrian molestarles y unos simpaticos misiles cayendo en las bases aereas.

La OTAN esta sobrevalorada porque jamas lucho contra nadie a su altura. Su rival más duro fueron Serbia y Montenegro, dos paises pequeñitos, sin suministros y totalmente rodeados. Cuando ocurrio eso, abandonaron la idea de poder destruir su ejercito y se dedicaron a machacar la infraestrutura civil para que se rindieran y entregaran una parte de Serbia a la OTAN. Si esas infraestrutura que cuando la atacan los rusos es un crimen de guerra.


----------



## dabuti (Martes a la(s) 9:32 PM)

MENTIR TIENE PREMIO PARA ESTA PIJITA JUNTALETRAS Y ANALFABETA PARA LA PRENSA OTÁNICA DE MADRIZ.









La periodista Laura de Chiclana, premiada por la APM como mejor Periodista Joven del Año


Laura de Chiclana es una periodista de los pies a la cabeza. En los últimos meses ha estado cubriendo de primera mano la guerra entre Rusia y Ucrani




www.telecinco.es


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 9:32 PM)

Las minas de Soledar pueden tener utilidad defensiva, pero para el atacante no tanto...


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 9:35 PM)

Atolladero dijo:


> Altamente recomendable para entender de que van los jueguecitos anglosajones.
> 
> Por cierto que bien ha calado el ruso al amigo Pérez-Reverte.



Me suscribí al canal de este tipo en cuanto vi los títulos y temas. Aunque no he tenido tiempo de ver casi na! 

Me mola que salgan youtubers de calidad y españolazos como yo como éste o Paloma Hernández. Esta última a la que sigo desde hace mucho tiempo hace un trabajo de divulgación espectacular. 

Al masonazo Reverte lo cala cualquiera que lo escuche un rato.


----------



## Salamandra (Martes a la(s) 9:36 PM)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> No exactamente recursos "cerebrales", sino coloniales. Quien no tiene recursos en su propio territorio ha de procurarselos conquistando colonias y creando un imperio, como mencionas, o explotando neocolonias valiéndose de ventajas comerciales o de desarrollo económico. El fracaso de las sanciones comerciales contra Rusia significa que no han podido darle trato de neocolonia, como pretendían. Respecto de la hiperinflación, estamos a pocos meses de comprobarlo.



Parte si les ha salido, Rusia, a cuenta de ésto, vende más barato. Pero Rusia ha exprimido todo lo que ha podido la situación. Rusia vende barato pero no para los otánicos como pretendían sino que. conteniendo la inundación de materias primas vende barato a los que ahora son más amigos que nunca porque les unen intereses. diles ahora a los empresarios indios que renuncien al negocio de la reventa de petróleo y derivados o materias primas o a la energía más barata y los europeos deben comprar a doblón por lo tanto, al menos, debilita al enemigo en la industria y en la moneda que son buenas bofetadas que Rusia ha sabido darles.


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 9:36 PM)

hyugaa dijo:


> Ya no tienen chavales de 16 años para el frente? tambien quieren los crios ?



Lo que quieren es que no se los lleven
Es fácil hasta de comprender…


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 9:38 PM)

Atolladero dijo:


> Altamente recomendable para entender de que van los jueguecitos anglosajones.
> 
> Por cierto que bien ha calado el ruso al amigo Pérez-Reverte.



Pérez Reverte es un perfecto engañabobos. Nunca ha pasado de escritor mediocre, lo que sucede es que en un país con la (in)cultura de Españita se le ha endiosado porque sus libros son muy fáciles de digerir, comerciales y "entretenidos", perfectos para tu cuñado cultureta y tu sobrina empollona.
Es un perfecto vividor, el primer crítico de la casta política pero bien pilló del cazo siendo comisario del bicentenario de la Pepa. Y detrás de un presunto discurso patriota (en realidad patriotero) es un propagandista alevoso de toda esa construcción de los complejos históricos de España.
A otro perro con ese hueso, creo que solo me he leído un libro (el del ajedrez) en la adolescencia tardía y ya cuando me llega el típico wasap en cadena citandole rápido lo envío a la papelera.
En España un tipejo como Reverte es el prototipo del intelectual, en Francia al menos les queda un Houellebecq....


----------



## millie34u (Martes a la(s) 9:38 PM)




----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 9:40 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



Lviv?. Eso sería la gran jugada de la guerra. Quien la gane, gana la guerra.


----------



## rejon (Martes a la(s) 9:41 PM)

*Ataque masivo de hackers rusos contra la subasta de Banksy en beneficio de Ucrania.*
Una subasta de obras de Banksy para recaudar fondos de *ayuda a víctimas de la invasión rusa de Ucrania* fue atacada por piratas informáticos desde Rusia, indicaron el martes los organizadores del evento.

La puja, anunciada por la Legacy of War Foundation, concierne 50 serigrafías del artista británico, estimadas a 5.000 libras esterlinas la unidad (unos* 5.550 euros o 6.100 dólares*).

La obra representa un *ratón blanco con las pezuñas que rasgan un cartón con la inscripción "Frágil"*. Ningún comprador puede adquirir más de un ejemplar, numerado y con certificado de autenticidad.

"Se recibieron *más de un millón de solicitudes*" para participar en la subasta, pero el portal tuvo que enfrentar "3.500 ataques de IP [direcciones de los dispositivos de internet] rusos", indicó la asociación, añadiendo que comunicará "rápidamente" quiénes fueron los compradores escogidos.


----------



## Archimanguina (Martes a la(s) 9:42 PM)

hyugaa dijo:


> Está guerra en menos de 3 meses acabá. A menos que la Otan entre en juego, y entonces todo se ira a la mierda



La otan no, pero polonia calienta por la banda.


----------



## McNulty (Martes a la(s) 9:42 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Pérez Reverte es un perfecto engañabobos. Nunca ha pasado de escritor mediocre, lo que sucede es que en un país con la (in)cultura de Españita se le ha endiosado porque sus libros son muy fáciles de digerir, comerciales y "entretenidos", perfectos para tu cuñado cultureta y tu sobrina empollona.
> Es un perfecto vividor, el primer crítico de la casta política pero bien pilló del cazo siendo comisario del bicentenario de la Pepa. Y detrás de un presunto discurso patriota (en realidad patriotero) es un propagandista alevoso de toda esa construcción de los complejos históricos de España.
> A otro perro con ese hueso, creo que solo me he leído un libro (el del ajedrez) en la adolescencia tardía y ya cuando me llega el típico wasap en cadena citandole rápido lo envío a la papelera.
> En España un tipejo como Reverte es el prototipo del intelectual, en Francia al menos les queda un Houellebecq....



Desde cuando los escritores de novelas y cuentos son intelectuales? Sabrá mucho de filología y de historia, pero poco más.
Es como lo de llamar intelectuales a los actores o artistas. Un completo sin sentido. Toda esta gente que se dedica al artisteo y van de este palo son muy cringe . Como decía Platón, pintor pinta y no hables.


----------



## vladimirovich (Martes a la(s) 9:45 PM)

McNulty dijo:


> Hay salseo político-militar en este asunto. Se barrunta en los mentideros ukros, que el que lleva las operaciones militares en ucrania, queria retirar las tropas de allí como hace una semana.
> A lo que farlopas se negó en rotundo. Y de esos barros estos lodos. A los tropas de ese caldero solo les queda la muerte o la rendición.
> 
> Está chorrada demuestra lo que llevamos diciendo muchos, y es que Zelesnky está mandando a la muerte a miles de compatriotas, pudiendo negociar con los rusos una salida. Está loco. Y se empieza a hablar en ucrania de la necesidad de movilizar a gente de 20 años para reforzar el frente.



Zelensky no está loco, está ganando mucha pasta, ese debe cobrar tanto el ucra sacrificado.


----------



## El Veraz (Martes a la(s) 9:45 PM)

Llevan meses sin avanzar en Lugansk, retrocediendo del resto de frentes, y pretendeis que lleguen a Lviv? Informadnos, que igual sabeis cosas que el resto no sabemos...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (Martes a la(s) 9:45 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Tan facil como tener cientos de S-300, S-400, Bulk y miles de AA de baja cota. Luego unos miles de mig y su tambien podrian molestarles y unos simpaticos misiles cayendo en las bases aereas.
> 
> La OTAN esta sobrevalorada porque jamas lucho contra nadie a su altura. Su rival más duro fueron Serbia y Montenegro, dos paises pequeñitos, sin suministros y totalmente rodeados. Cuando ocurrio eso, abandonaron la idea de poder destruir su ejercito y se dedicaron a machacar la infraestrutura civil para que se rindieran y entregaran una parte de Serbia a la OTAN. Si esas infraestrutura que cuando la atacan los rusos es un crimen de guerra.



Esos no existen... y de lo otro habría que ver cuántos están operativos, no lo han conseguiro contra Ucrania que apenas tiene aviación ni antiaéreos.


----------



## Guaguei (Martes a la(s) 9:46 PM)




----------



## El Ariki Mau (Martes a la(s) 9:47 PM)

esto queda en la conciencia de las ratas que habeis jaleado la invasion de ucrania
maldita masacre



rejon dijo:


> Asalto nocturno al amparo de una unidad de apoyo de fuego, los combatientes de las SOF ucranianas recuperaron un bastión previamente perdido después de un ataque enemigo en las afueras de Bakhmut. 13 militares rusos muertos y 5 fueron hechos prisioneros.


----------



## la mano negra (Martes a la(s) 9:47 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Las minas de Soledar pueden tener utilidad defensiva, pero para el atacante no tanto...



Unas líneas defensivas que les ha llevado ocho años construir a ver cómo narices las vuelven a levantar y dónde porque a mí me parece que hasta el Dníeper todo es campo y llano. Si los rusos parten el frente ucraniano la cosa va a ser gorda porque lo de la elasticidad a Zelensky como que no le entra en la cabeza ni ya le puede entrar . Se ha pulido doscientos mil hombres , todo el arsenal de material soviético de los países que pertenecieron al Pacto de Varsovia, cientos de miles de millones de dólares, buena parte de las reservas de munición y armas occidentales de los países de la OTAN y ha hundido en la miseria más absoluta al pueblo ucraniano. Ahora ya no es tiempo de maniobrar . No tiene con qué maniobrar. Demasiada rigidez ha mostrado.


----------



## kasperle1966 (Martes a la(s) 9:48 PM)

*Zelensky ha logrado resultados únicos en la destrucción de Ucrania*
Fuente: t.me/c/1274044880/3362 
Texto: Alyona Zadorozhnaya

A finales de 2022, Vladimir Zelensky ha conseguido resultados únicos y en muchos sentidos trágicos. Ha conseguido reducir la población de Ucrania al nivel de hace un siglo, someter al país a la esclavitud de Occidente y privar a sus conciudadanos de los beneficios elementales de la civilización. ¿Qué otros "éxitos" podrían añadirse al historial de Zelensky?

En 2023 se espera un descenso catastrófico de la natalidad en Ucrania. Así lo ha declarado la directora del Instituto de Demografía e Investigación Social de Ptukha, académica de la Academia Nacional de Ciencias de Ucrania Ella Libanova. Según ella, en 2030 la población se reducirá a 35 millones de personas, y el proceso de reducción se lleva a cabo desde 1994. Al mismo tiempo, Libanova asegura que en Ucrania siguen viviendo entre 34 y 35 millones de personas.

Sin embargo, estas cifras son cuestionables. El número de refugiados llegados a Rusia desde el territorio de Donbass y Ucrania ya ha superado los cinco millones de personas. En verano, según la ONU, hubo unos 6,3 millones de ciudadanos ucranianos que abandonaron el país en todos los estados europeos. Los expertos están convencidos de que Libanova da cifras infladas - y ya hoy en día hay significativamente menos personas que viven en Ucrania de lo que ella afirma..

_"Incluso antes del inicio de la SVO, era difícil entender cuánta gente vive realmente en Ucrania. Las cifras oficiales eran de alrededor de 40 millones de personas, mientras que en realidad había aproximadamente 33 millones de personas, si no menos"_, dijo el economista Ivan Lizan al periódico VZGLYAD. _"De 2016 a 2019, los ucranianos fueron líderes entre los que obtuvieron permisos de residencia primaria en Polonia. Cada año, hasta 500 mil personas "salieron" de esta manera. Además, no hay que olvidar que un gran número de sus refugiados se han trasladado recientemente a Europa_", subraya el experto.

_"Así pues, en Ucrania quedan en el mejor de los casos entre 25 y 27 millones de personas, cifra comparable a la población de los años veinte del siglo pasado. La mayoría de los hombres se quedaron en el país, porque simplemente se les prohibió viajar al extranjero"_, señala la fuente.

_"Estoy seguro de que estas tendencias continuarán en 2023. También observaremos migraciones internas. En las zonas del frente donde la situación se está caldeando, la gente huirá. Como, por ejemplo, de la parte de Donbass controlada por Kiev, los residentes locales huyeron a Dnepropetrovsk"_, afirma el economista.

_"En el mercado laboral se está desarrollando una situación terrible. Los empleados del Estado viven en su mayoría con salarios de miseria. Los profesores que se ven obligados a trasladarse a otras regiones de Ucrania debido a la proximidad de las hostilidades solo tienen dinero suficiente para pagar una vivienda de alquiler"_, afirma Lizan.

_"El trabajo más rentable es ir a la guerra. La APU paga 100.000 jrivnias (189.000 rublos o 2.700 dólares al mes) a los que participan en las batallas, y 30.000 jrivnias (57.000 rublos o 817 dólares al mes) a los que no participan en las hostilidades activas. Los que regresan a casa del frente empiezan a beber en exceso y se entregan a gastos imprudentes. Llegan al punto de entrar en las tiendas de electrodomésticos y, sin mirar el precio, pedir que les empaqueten el televisor más caro"_, explica el experto.

_"Algunos también complementan activamente sus ingresos saqueando. En Ucrania existe una oficina de correos no estatal, Nova Poshta, que se ha integrado en el sistema logístico de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania. Actualmente, sus camiones entregan munición, provisiones, etc. en el frente, y desde allí sacan y venden todo el botín. Así ocurrió también durante la llamada ATO"_, subrayó el interlocutor. _"La vida tampoco es fácil para los aldeanos. En primavera, a los antiguos agricultores colectivos se les pagaban las acciones en grano, no en dinero, aunque en años anteriores la gente podía elegir por sí misma"_, dijo Lizan.

_"Al menos ocho millones de personas abandonaron Ucrania en 2022. Si se tiene en cuenta la población de los territorios perdidos, no quedan en el país más de 18-20 millones de habitantes. Y debido a las duras restricciones impuestas a la salida de los hombres, son sobre todo las mujeres y los niños quienes abandonan el Estado"_, añade la activista de derechos humanos Larisa Shesler.

_"Las escuelas están cerradas en la mayoría de las ciudades, formalmente trabajan a distancia. Los asentamientos, incluso los grandes, parecen pueblos fantasma. En Nikolaev, Odessa, Zaporozhye, menos de la mitad de los apartamentos de los edificios están ocupados, en su mayoría son los ancianos o personas muy pobres que no tienen dinero ni posibilidades de establecerse en otro país los que se quedan allí"_, describe la interlocutora.

_"Y 2023 no da esperanzas de que la situación mejore. La mayoría de los refugiados en Europa comprenden que no podrán regresar a Ucrania. La tasa de natalidad está cayendo catastróficamente, y el año que viene será aún más difícil por el efecto acumulado"_, subraya el politólogo.

_"De los que se quedaron, muchos perdieron sus ingresos. Los expertos occidentales y las autoridades ucranianas estiman el desempleo en un 30% de la población activa. Pero hace un par de meses, el gobernador de Nikolaev hablaba de un 80% de ciudadanos que perdieron su empleo. Y esto se parece más a la verdad"_, prosigue el experto. _"Los que tienen trabajo también lo pasan mal. La inmensa mayoría de la población empleada percibe unas 14 mil hryvnias, que equivalen a 26 mil rublos (~ 381 dólares al mes). Sin embargo, el precio de los bienes ha subido entre un 40% y un 80%, por lo que la gente vive al borde de la supervivencia"_, subraya Shesler.

En un contexto de éxodo de población y desempleo, toda la economía de Ucrania se resiente. A pesar de las colosales inyecciones de dinero de Occidente, las fábricas cierran, la minería declina y las cosechas caen. Ya en agosto, los politólogos predijeron la transformación de Ucrania en un país tercermundista. Entonces se señaló que el Estado podría perder su potencial agrícola. Y ahora se confirman los pronósticos.

Incluso los oligarcas ucranianos, que [normalmente] sólo se enriquecen en tiempos difíciles, están perdiendo hoy sus fortunas. Así, la riqueza total de los ciudadanos más ricos de Ucrania ha disminuido en más de 20.000 millones de dólares en comparación con principios de febrero de 2022, señaló la revista ucraniana Forbes.

La deuda pública también está aumentando (ya supera los 100.000 millones de dólares). "Simplemente no hay estimaciones adecuadas del nivel de disminución de la economía ucraniana, sólo hay un rango supuesto de datos. Antes de las huelgas rusas de otoño en la industria de la energía eléctrica, las autoridades ucranianas hablaban de una caída del PIB del 30-40%. La cifra del PIB para 2021 era de 198.000 millones de dólares", declaró el economista Ivan Lizan al periódico VZGLYAD.

_"Cuando empezamos a lanzar ataques a gran escala contra las instalaciones energéticas para destruir las capacidades logísticas del en_emigo, las estimaciones se ajustaron. Kiev dijo entonces que si continuaban los ataques, el PIB se hundiría un 50%. Y los ataques continuaron", añade la fuente. _"Pero ya en diciembre, el primer ministro Shmygal dijo que, aunque hay una caída del PIB, fluctúa en torno al 35%.

"Yo no me creería esta afirmación y soy de la opinión de que el PIB se hundirá un 50% a finales de año. Esto supone unos 100.000 millones de dólares" _- argumenta el experto. _"El asesor económico de Zelensky, Rostislav Shurma, también afirmó que en el cuarto trimestre la producción industrial cayó entre un 50% y un 90%, dependiendo de la región. Al mismo tiempo, existe un patrón según el cual los territorios situados más cerca de la línea del frente se han hundido más gravemente"_, prosigue el economista.

_"Para Ucrania, la pérdida de la mitad de su PIB es aún más perjudicial que en 2014-2015. Un país sin una industria eléctrica normal no puede tener una economía normal. Todo está ligado de alguna manera a la electricidad. Por ejemplo, el maíz puede cosecharse de los campos antes de las heladas y las primeras nieves. Pero luego hay que secarlo, y sin electricidad resulta casi imposible. Posteriormente, la cosecha de maíz se redujo un 30% y, en general, el rendimiento disminuyó un 40%"_, explica el experto.

_"En consecuencia, si no fuera por el apoyo de Occidente, Ucrania ya habría empezado a derrumbarse. Pero la OTAN ha conseguido mantenerla a flote. No se trata del desarrollo del país, sino de la estabilización de su sistema financiero: dan dinero para que haya suficiente para la guerra"_, señala el interlocutor. _"Hay una historia aparte con el endeudamiento: ocurre [exclusivamente] dentro del país, porque nadie necesita [sus] bonos en el mercado exterior. De hecho, este año Ucrania ha incurrido en impago por segunda vez en los últimos ocho años. Y ahora los acreedores extranjeros simplemente rehúyen la deuda ucraniana"_, llama la atención el economista.

_"La previsión de caída del PIB ucraniano empeora cada día. En el último mes, la crítica situación de la industria eléctrica ha provocado una caída de la producción de hasta el 80% en muchas industrias. La metalurgia está prácticamente parada, las empresas mineras y de transformación han reducido drásticamente la producción"_, aclara Larisa Shesler.

_"Ahora sólo pueden funcionar en el país las pequeñas empresas y los comercios que funcionan con generadores; las instituciones bancarias y municipales operan de forma limitada. La situación se complica porque aún no hay soluciones a la crisis energética"_, señala la interlocutora.

_"Anteriormente, el descenso del PIB anual en noviembre alcanzó el 40%. En diciembre, la situación empeoró. Pero ninguna cifra puede reflejar la realidad de la rápida desindustrialización de Ucrania. Se han parado casi todas las grandes fábricas, la construcción y la minería"_, enumera el experto.

_"Ahora Ucrania está perdiendo todo lo que se ha creado en su territorio durante décadas. Da miedo imaginar cuánto costará resucitar las redes eléctricas y las centrales térmicas. Es obvio que ni Europa ni Estados Unidos van a mantener a Ucrania como país industrial, ni siquiera en forma de proveedor de materias primas metalúrgicas o exportador de electricidad procedente de centrales nucleares"_, afirma Shesler.

_"Quieren convertir a Ucrania en un territorio invadido por grupos paramilitares que luchan con Rusia, y [que sólo tenga] tierras agrícolas para cultivar girasol barato"_, - subraya. _"Este año, Ucrania ha recibido grandes cantidades de dinero en forma de préstamos y tramos financieros, sin precedentes anteriormente. Y absolutamente nadie espera la devolución íntegra de estos pagos. Así, el Estado se vuelve completamente dependiente económicamente de los países occidentales"_, señala el politólogo.
*Zelensky has achieved unique results in the destruction of Ukraine | The Vineyard of the Saker*


----------



## Impresionante (Martes a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Jajaja


----------



## Atolladero (Martes a la(s) 9:50 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Me suscribí al canal de este tipo en cuanto vi los títulos y temas. Aunque no he tenido tiempo de ver casi na!
> 
> Me mola que salgan youtubers de calidad y españolazos como yo como éste o Paloma Hernández. Esta última a la que sigo desde hace mucho tiempo hace un trabajo de divulgación espectacular.
> 
> Al masonazo Reverte lo cala cualquiera que lo escuche un rato.



Es el canal más interesante dentro del panhispanismo o como armesilla lo define iberofonía, aunque la aproximación sea desde el marxismo. Posiblemente el pensador español con más recorrido, es muy joven, sobre los 40, todavía su pensamiento puede evolucionar, furibundo antiliberal y respetuoso al menos con los tradicionalistas, tiene una entrevista a De Prada que está muy bien. Marcelo Gullo es mentor suyo.


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 9:50 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Ese señor no defiende los intereses de su país, esta defendiendo los suyos propios que son los de lobbie que le sostiene.



Por qué será que SIEMPRE que los intereses no son “los del Kremlin”, es por esa razón que señalas…
Joder, es que sois incapaces de pensar que los intereses de un país no están por debajo de lo que quiere el puto Kremlin…


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 9:53 PM)

McNulty dijo:


> Desde cuando los escritores de novelas y cuentos son intelectuales? Sabrá mucho de filología y de historia, pero poco más.
> Es como lo de llamar intelectuales a los actores o artistas. Un completo sin sentido. Toda esta gente que se dedica al artisteo y van de este palo son muy cringe . Como decía Platón, pintor pinta y no hables.



Y de filología.... No creo. Reverte es el clásico periodista devenido en escritor... Prosa fácil de leer, y con palabras "gruesas" y pose de macho alfa de cartón piedra, ese "yo estuve en Bosnia esquivando balas..." mucha de mi animadversión viene precisamente por su postura en la guerra de Yugoslavia, totalmente en la línea editorial OTAN... Clave para que en España se asumiera la versión oficial del conflicto.
En España somos amigos de la frase breve azorinesca y de leer libros en los que "pasan cosas", al español medio no les des un Musil, un Proust o un Joyce.


----------



## El Veraz (Martes a la(s) 9:53 PM)

Los chinos no son tontos, ya tienen la mosca detras de la oreja


----------



## alfonbass (Martes a la(s) 9:53 PM)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Zelensky ha logrado resultados únicos en la destrucción de Ucrania*
> Fuente: t.me/c/1274044880/3362
> Texto: Alyona Zadorozhnaya
> 
> ...



Pues sin la invasion rusa no veríamos nada de eso, májese…


----------



## chafamandurrias (Martes a la(s) 9:53 PM)

Peineto dijo:


> Todo por la pasta. Rebatiña entre putas.


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 9:55 PM)

Atolladero dijo:


> Es el canal más interesante dentro del panhispanismo o como armesilla lo define iberofonía, aunque la aproximación sea desde el marxismo. Posiblemente el pensador español con más recorrido, es muy joven, sobre los 40, todavía su pensamiento puede evolucionar, furibundo antiliberal y respetuoso al menos con los tradicionalistas, tiene una entrevista a De Prada que está muy bien. Marcelo Gullo es mentor suyo.



Armesilla es marxista avant la lettre....


----------



## El Veraz (Martes a la(s) 9:56 PM)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Zelensky ha logrado resultados únicos en la destrucción de Ucrania*
> Fuente: t.me/c/1274044880/3362
> Texto: Alyona Zadorozhnaya
> 
> ...



Claro, los rusos no han tenido nada que ver... en especial el enano calvo pichacorta.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Harman dijo:


> _Para eso existe el _*UR-77 *



Aquí en acción; está to inventao:


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 10:03 PM)

Intentan rebañar el censo, pero los hay que pasan de suicidarse...

*Intel Slava










La movilización en Ucrania está alcanzando un nuevo nivel: en Dnipro y la región, 
comenzaron a publicarse folletos con datos personales de personas que no se presentaron 
en la oficina de registro y alistamiento militar (TCK) después de recibir la convocatoria.

Los volantes titulados "No defienden su patria" contienen los nombres, apellidos, años 
de nacimiento y domicilios de residencia de las personas*.


----------



## Nico (Martes a la(s) 10:03 PM)

Eslacaña dijo:


> La Archer es de lo mejor del mercado.
> En el siguiente video en dos minutos: prepara la pieza, *lanza tres disparos y se va*. Pues bien aún no impactó el primero y el camión ya está saliendo de la zona, y del camión no se baja nadie, todo automatizado y cronometrado. Acojonante.






ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Buen cacharro, sí señor, es indudable.
> Aunque pasa lo de siempre,* falta ver cómo se comporta en campo de batalla*, lleno de mierda y sin el mantenimiento “recomendado por el fabricante”, que no siempre es posible.




Veamos... *si quieres atacar un punto específico y salir pitando*, está muy bonito (un puesto de mando, un edificio puntual, etc.), pero si lo que quieres es cobertura de artillería en el teatro de operaciones, no quieres "_tres disparos en dos minutos y nada más_", quieres decenas de obuses en el área !!

Es un "artículo boutique", muy lindo para Youtube o para tareas ULTRA ESPECIALIZADAS, *pero no sirve en un teatro de operaciones puro y duro.*

Si te quedas a esperar la contrabatería, *te bajan un bicho que vale millones*. Si corres como bailarina, apena si metes 30 disparos por hora (entre lo que corres, llegas, disparas y vuelves a correr).

En una hora una vieja, barata y tradicional batería (5 o 6 piezas) te ha metido 600 disparos en el área operativa.

Como muchos productos bélicos, algunos sirven para una cosa y otros para una diferente. *Este es para "artillería gourmet" y platos finos*... para todo lo demás... saturación de fuego salvaje en el terreno y marche otra de patatas bravas y una caña.


----------



## Xan Solo (Martes a la(s) 10:05 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



Me juego un owned total a que NI DE COÑA lanzan un ataque para separar Ucrania de la OTAN. Demasiado riesgo.
Deberian cercar las ciudades y protegerse desde el este (ataques ucros desesperados) como desde el oeste (polacos que se harían pasar por ucros).

Podría hacerse, con mobilización a lo bestia y entrando a saco (no parando en los semáforos, de lo que se descojonaba el periodista Pablo González... quizá eso sea lo realmente imperdonable para Polonia), 

Pero el riesgo... no me encaja con Surovikin. Ni con Putin.


----------



## Honkler (Martes a la(s) 10:05 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



Polaco que pillara, ejecución sumaria después de hacerle cantar la Traviata… y estoy seguro que algo así va a pasar…


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 10:06 PM)

McNulty dijo:


> Desde cuando los escritores de novelas y cuentos son intelectuales? Sabrá mucho de filología y de historia, pero poco más.
> Es como lo de llamar intelectuales a los actores o artistas. Un completo sin sentido. Toda esta gente que se dedica al artisteo y van de este palo son muy cringe . Como decía Platón, pintor pinta y no hables.



Hombre, haberlos haylos. No me confundas a los juntaletras posmodernos, claro. Bueno Reverte no es posmoderno, más bien es escritor de folletines decimonónicos.


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 10:06 PM)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Zelensky ha logrado resultados únicos en la destrucción de Ucrania*
> Fuente: t.me/c/1274044880/3362
> Texto: Alyona Zadorozhnaya
> 
> ...



Es que andará emulando al maestro Marx  ; "desde la nada, hemos alcanzado las mas altas cotas de la miseria", o algo así...


----------



## mazuste (Martes a la(s) 10:08 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Armesilla es marxista avant la lettre....



De los de Groucho querrá decir...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (Martes a la(s) 10:10 PM)

Atolladero dijo:


> Es el canal más interesante dentro del panhispanismo o como armesilla lo define iberofonía, aunque la aproximación sea desde el marxismo. Posiblemente el pensador español con más recorrido, es muy joven, sobre los 40, todavía su pensamiento puede evolucionar, furibundo antiliberal y respetuoso al menos con los tradicionalistas, tiene una entrevista a De Prada que está muy bien. Marcelo Gullo es mentor suyo.



Marxista y con mas de 30 años es un retrasado que no entendió lo que leyó.
Eso si, monetizar videos saben todos.


----------



## crocodile (Martes a la(s) 10:13 PM)

Se reporta en Soledar que las tropas ucranianas disparan a grupos de sus combatientes para evitar que se retiren ante el avance ruso, hay ya decenas de muertos ucranianos asesinados por sus propias fuerzas.



Iván Rogov


----------



## McNulty (Martes a la(s) 10:16 PM)

Atolladero dijo:


> Es el canal más interesante dentro del panhispanismo o como armesilla lo define iberofonía, aunque la aproximación sea desde el marxismo. Posiblemente el pensador español con más recorrido, es muy joven, sobre los 40, todavía su pensamiento puede evolucionar, furibundo antiliberal y respetuoso al menos con los tradicionalistas, tiene una entrevista a De Prada que está muy bien. Marcelo Gullo es mentor suyo.



Armesilla lleva un cacao mental encima, que no puede ni con él. No os engañéis con su retórica aparentemente ilustrada. Todo lo que es (si es que es algo) se lo debe al gustavobuenismo del que fue fiel seguidor durante décadas, y ahora parece que reniega del MF.

Ese intento de unificar comunismo y nacionalismo español, es como cuadrar el círculo. Es el Albert Rivera de la izquierda, mejor dicho aspirante a. Puestos a seguir comunistas, prefiero al gordoharinas friki del Cao de Benós.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (Martes a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Y de filología.... No creo. Reverte es el clásico periodista devenido en escritor... Prosa fácil de leer, y con palabras "gruesas" y pose de macho alfa de cartón piedra, ese "yo estuve en Bosnia esquivando balas..." mucha de mi animadversión viene precisamente por su postura en la guerra de Yugoslavia, totalmente en la línea editorial OTAN... Clave para que en España se asumiera la versión oficial del conflicto.
> En España somos amigos de la frase breve azorinesca y de leer libros en los que "pasan cosas", al español medio no les des un Musil, un Proust o un Joyce.



Reverte es galdosiano. Lo que ha escrito sobre la guerra de la Independencia parece un episodio nacional. Galdós también fué periodista y su prosa es fácil de leer.


----------



## orcblin (Martes a la(s) 10:19 PM)

Xan Solo dijo:


> Me juego un owned total a que NI DE COÑA lanzan un ataque para separar Ucrania de la OTAN. Demasiado riesgo.
> Deberian cercar las ciudades y protegerse desde el este (ataques ucros desesperados) como desde el oeste (polacos que se harían pasar por ucros).
> 
> Podría hacerse, con mobilización a lo bestia y entrando a saco (no parando en los semáforos, de lo que se descojonaba el periodista Pablo González... quizá eso sea lo realmente imperdonable para Polonia),
> ...



Sería intentar terminar la guerra rápido.. y no pega con la estrategia que están llevando 
A no ser que sea para desplazar tropas y así ir por otra zona...y así otra retirada y victoria de los urkos..


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 10:20 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡⚡⚡⚡ La OTAN y la UE han agotado sus reservas militares al proporcionar ayuda a Ucrania
> 
> Stoltenberg



Vaya, parece que al futuro nóbel de la paz no le duelen prendas para echar toda la leña al fuego si hace falta.


----------



## Atolladero (Martes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

McNulty dijo:


> Armesilla lleva un cacao mental encima, que no puede ni con él. No os engañéis con su retórica aparentemente ilustrada. Todo lo que es (si es que es algo) se lo debe al gustavobuenismo del que fue fiel seguidor durante décadas, y ahora parece que reniega del MF.
> 
> Ese intento de unificar comunismo y nacionalismo español, es como cuadrar el círculo. Es el Albert Rivera de la izquierda, mejor dicho aspirante a. Puestos a seguir comunistas, prefiero al gordoharinas friki del Cao de Benós.



Yo a un tío de 40 años le pido osadía, valentía, inquietud, curiosidad y capacidad de movilización. A Santiago le sobran, ya tendrá tiempo de pulir su pensamiento o cambiarlo radicalmente...me confirmo con que tenga bien identificado al enemigo actual y que con su proyecto fomente la unión de los países iberofonos que no es moco de pavo.


----------



## tomasjos (Martes a la(s) 10:25 PM)

millie34u dijo:


> patético



Si rejón me acepta ese argumento para todo lo que esté al este del oblast de Zithomir estaré de acuerdo con él, y hasta le daré un abrazo y le pagaré los cacharros


----------



## McNulty (Martes a la(s) 10:26 PM)

Atolladero dijo:


> Yo a un tío de 40 años le pido osadía, valentía, inquietud, curiosidad y capacidad de movilización. A Santiago le sobran, ya tendrá tiempo de pulir su pensamiento o cambiarlo radicalmente...me confirmo con que tenga bien identificado al enemigo actual y que con su proyecto fomente la unión de los países iberofonos que no es moco de pavo.



Si eso es verdad, el tío lo intenta con su activismo constante y lucha por sus ideales. Eso es de admirar.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Martes a la(s) 10:31 PM)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> ¿De donde sale que ese sea un radar para el himar?
> Tiene toda la pinta de ser un radar de baja frecuencia VHF ruso optimizado para la detección de aviones de RCS
> Ahora mismo no podría determinar el modelo con seguridad porque llevo tiempo fuera del "negocio", pero apostaría por un P18 modernizado en ucrania
> Dudo que tenga ninguna utilidad para la operación de los himars, salvo que sea como cobertura de defensa aérea
> ...



Bien visto, a mi tambien me ha parecido que nos la estaban dando, eso dices es una variante modernizada del P-18 , lo único que no me queda claro de que bando en realidad es.



Esta claro que es la variante que dispone Venezuela y que usan como radar de adquisición/alerta temprana de sus baterías SAM SA-3 Pechora 2M.

El tema esta en que los Pechora 2M se adquirieron junto con un paquete de armamento a Rusia que incluyó cazas Su-30 MK2 y SAMs S-300 VM.

En definitiva, no se si ese P-18 2M puede ser Ruso como parece o bien es una variante modernizada por Ucrania vendida a Venezuela.

Hay que tener en cuenta que hasta el 2014 la industria armamentística Ucraniana ofrecía para la exportación multitud de productos Soviéticos modernizados o sin estarlo a bajo precio.


----------



## Al-paquia (Martes a la(s) 10:32 PM)

McNulty dijo:


> Le vendría bien alguna patrulla nocturna al menos, se está poniendo fondón.



Y a la putina no la sacáis a pasear?


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 10:35 PM)

McNulty dijo:


> Armesilla lleva un cacao mental encima, que no puede ni con él. No os engañéis con su retórica aparentemente ilustrada. Todo lo que es (si es que es algo) se lo debe al gustavobuenismo del que fue fiel seguidor durante décadas, y ahora parece que reniega del MF.
> 
> Ese intento de unificar comunismo y nacionalismo español, es como cuadrar el círculo. Es el Albert Rivera de la izquierda, mejor dicho aspirante a. Puestos a seguir comunistas, prefiero al gordoharinas friki del Cao de Benós.



Unir nacionalismo y comunismo no es ninguna cuadratura, tiene bastante lógica y tienes todos los ejemplos en la historia que quieras, desde la URSS de Stalin a Cuba pasando por la Rumanía del Conducator.
Lo que pasa es que la "izquierda española" es una anomalía absoluta compendio de sectarismo, pobreza ideológica, miseria moral e indigencia intelectual. Esta es en verdad la gran "anomalía" de nuestro país. 
Y por eso parece extraño que se aúnen ambas cosas y que un tipo arme un discurso un poco lógico y coherente, que condene los nacionalismos centrífugos y la leyenda negra desde un punto de vista de izquierda y marxista.


----------



## Alvin Red (Martes a la(s) 10:36 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los guardias civiles armados con pistolas de bajo precio y calidad, los mossos catalanes con caras y modernas pistolas alemanas Walther.



Calma que a la PN les han dado Glock de las buenas, eso es lo que más cabrea a la GC, no las de los mossos.

Por cierto tenemos esta mina:








La mina de Cabanesses, en Súria, es la única de España dirigida por mujeres


«Cada vez somos más las que estudiamos Ingeniería de Minas», dice la subdirectora de la explotación




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## McNulty (Martes a la(s) 10:42 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Unir nacionalismo y comunismo no es ninguna cuadratura, tiene bastante lógica y tienes todos los ejemplos en la historia que quieras, desde la URSS de Stalin a Cuba pasando por la Rumanía del Conducator.
> Lo que pasa es que la "izquierda española" es una anomalía absoluta compendio de sectarismo, pobreza ideológica, miseria moral e indigencia intelectual. Esta es en verdad la gran "anomalía" de nuestro país.
> Y por eso parece extraño que se aúnen ambas cosas y que un tipo arme un discurso un poco lógico y coherente, que condene los nacionalismos centrífugos y la leyenda negra desde un punto de vista de izquierda y marxista.



Demasiado offtopic ya (mi último post sobre esto), pero internacionalismo y nacionalismo yo lo veo poco compatible. Si algo de poder tienen todavía las ideas comunistas es por ser internacionalistas y no quedarse en el terruño nacional.

Pero vamos, en el camino nos encontraremos. Yo no descarto que Armesilla algún día se siente en el congreso de los diputados con su partido paniberista y pactando con el ppsoe.  Pero vamos, para entender lo que pretende Armesilla hay que estar algo leído, y el 99% de la población española no lo está, a día de hoy no tiene clientela democrática. Además en cuanto vean a un tío con greñas le etiquetarán de otro podemita más y a correr.


----------



## Poseidón (Martes a la(s) 10:45 PM)

Entonces ya empieza la ofensiva de primavera? Donde esta el forero que tenia una firma donde Putin Bailaba "Get Lucky" mientras iba anexando territorios ucranianos?


----------



## ignorante (Martes a la(s) 10:47 PM)

tomasjos dijo:


> Si rejón me acepta ese argumento para todo lo que esté al este del oblast de Zithomir estaré de acuerdo con él, y hasta le daré un abrazo y le pagaré los cacharros



Coño, parece que sigue Rejón por estos lares...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Martes a la(s) 10:47 PM)




----------



## Impresionante (Martes a la(s) 10:51 PM)

Hungría se opone a la admisión de Kosovo en el Consejo de Europa: alto diplomático

Según Peter Szijjarto, se puede cuestionar un compromiso muy necesario "si varias organizaciones europeas se apresuran a admitir a Kosovo".


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 10:51 PM)

Brevemente sobre Soledar en la noche del 10 de enero.

1. La mayor parte de la ciudad, incluidos los edificios administrativos del centro, está controlada por los grupos de asalto del Wagner PMC. Pushylin ya ha anunciado que el centro de Soledar ha sido liberado (aunque aún hay que limpiarlo).

2. La montaña Yurchina, que domina el terreno cerca de las afueras del norte de la ciudad, también ha sido tomada. Esto dificulta la retirada de pequeños grupos enemigos de la ciudad.

3. Las principales carreteras de salida de Soledar están bajo el control de fuego de nuestras tropas, lo que nos permite hablar de un cerco operativo.

4. Según diversas estimaciones, entre 300 y 500 soldados y oficiales enemigos permanecen en la ciudad, bien para cubrir la retirada de las fuerzas principales, bien porque no han tenido tiempo de retirarse de los distritos centrales, donde se están llevando a cabo operaciones de repliegue.

5. En la propia ciudad, el enemigo permanece en la estación de Sol, en la mina 7, en la parte noroeste de la ciudad y en los suburbios occidentales.

6. El enemigo está formando una línea defensiva en la línea de Blagodatnoe, estación de Sol, Razdolovka y Veseloe.

7. Una vez completado la limpieza en Soledar (cuestión de días), nuestras fuerzas comenzarán a reforzar los ataques al norte de Artemivsk (que también está al borde), o atacarán en dirección a Seversk.

8. En la propaganda ucraniana ya se habla de la "poca importancia de Soledar", a pesar de que hace poco se habló de ella como una fortaleza. Cabe señalar que Soledar alberga la mayor planta de producción de sal de Europa, así como los mayores depósitos de armas ligeras de Ucrania en la localidad de Paraskoveyevka, adyacente a Soledar (me pregunto qué habrá quedado allí con el paso de los años; en 2014, había más de 2,1 millones de armas ligeras almacenadas allí).

9. En respuesta a la pérdida de Soledar, Zelensky despojó a Medvedchuk y a otros antiguos regionalistas de su ciudadanía ucraniana. Un golpe de una fuerza sin precedentes. ¿Y ahora qué? Tras la rendición de Artemivsk, ¿se abrirá otro caso contra Yanukóvich?

10. En general, es la primera gran victoria de nuestras fuerzas desde la retirada de la orilla derecha. Pero por ahora es demasiado pronto para echar campanas al vuelo, todavía hay que limpiar la ciudad, y la gran victoria será la liberación de Artemovsk, que tiene una importancia operativa y estratégica para todo el frente del Donbass.

BORIS ROZHIN


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 10:51 PM)

ignorante dijo:


> Coño, parece que sigue Rejón por estos lares...



Inasequible al desaliento.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Martes a la(s) 10:51 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Bien visto, a mi tambien me ha parecido que nos la estaban dando, eso dices es una variante modernizada del P-18 , lo único que no me queda claro de que bando en realidad es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me autocito, ese P-18 2M tampoco es exactamente igual al que han posteado destruido, el elemento central es menos largo que el de Venezuela.

He estado mirando vídeos y fotos de actualizaciones de distintos paises pero ninguna es exactamente como la destruida. En fin, dejemoslo como un radar P-18 modernizado apátrida, al menos para mi.


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 10:53 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


> Hungría se opone a la admisión de Kosovo en el Consejo de Europa: alto diplomático
> 
> Según Peter Szijjarto, se puede cuestionar un compromiso muy necesario "si varias organizaciones europeas se apresuran a admitir a Kosovo".



Orban debería ser valiente y retirar el reconocimiento a Kosovo. En España los medios no le podrían criticar por ello.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 10:53 PM)

Prigozhin informó sobre la captura de Soledar.
"Las unidades Wagner PMC han tomado el control de todo el territorio de Soledar. Se ha formado una caldera en el centro de la ciudad, donde se están produciendo combates urbanos. El número de presos se anunciará mañana. Una vez más, me gustaría subrayar que en el asalto a Soledar no participaron otras unidades que los cazas de la PMC Wagner.
A juzgar por la foto de Prigozhin en Soledar, se trata de una de las minas de sal. Hace tan sólo dos días, Syrsky fue fotografiado en Soledar.
En una de las minas de Soledar.


----------



## Iskra (Martes a la(s) 10:53 PM)

Mientras las mayores cuentas otanistas y propagandistas del mundo, reconocen ya el desastre en Soledar y Bamut, en un universo para-lelo de los propagandistas ucranianos españoles "No tiene importancia, es una ciudad sin importancia"

¿Si tan poca importancia tiene por qué Ucrania sacrificaba diariamente 500 soldados al día aproximadamente desde octubre?¿Vosotros quépensáis?


----------



## Don Pelayo (Martes a la(s) 10:55 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> La mayor prueba del fracaso ucraniano es que lleven 10 años bombardeando a sus propios ciudadanos



Bombardeos brutales sí. No tengo simpatías por el estado ucraniano. Ninguna. Pero están ganando y van a ganar.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Martes a la(s) 10:55 PM)

PRENSA RUSA.

*PROGHIZIN SE HACE UNA FOTO EN LA MINA DE SAL Y COMENTA LA CAIDA DE SOLEDAR*


Realmente el que tiene la primicia de esta noticia y la foto es @HDR

*Lo ha publicado antes que la prensa rusa *

Este hombre tiene la especial habilidad para que sus hilos acaben como el Rosario de la Aurora. Si no hasta mereceria la pena entrar a alguno de ellos. Pero entre sus insultos y los que le contestan parece más Salvame de Luxe



*Пригожин прокомментировал взятие Соледара*
Владелец группы "Конкорд" и ЧВК "Вагнер" Евгений Пригожин поздравил своих бойцов со взятием города Соледара в ДНР. Он сообщил, что в центре города образован котел, где продолжаются уличные бои, а информацию о пленных солдатах ВСУ он сообщит завтра. «Еще раз хочу подчеркнуть, что в штурме...




www.mk.ru


*Prigozhin comentó sobre la captura de Soledar*
CUOTA








El propietario del grupo "Concorde" y PMC "Wagner" Yevgeny Prigozhin felicitó a sus combatientes por la captura de la ciudad de Soledar en la RPD. Dijo que se ha formado un caldero en el centro de la ciudad, donde continúa la lucha callejera, y mañana informará sobre los soldados capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

“*Una vez más, quiero enfatizar que ninguna otra unidad además de los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner participó en el asalto a Soledar”, señaló Prigozhin*.  

Anteriormente se informó que varias compañías de las brigadas 128 de asalto de montaña, 46 aeromóviles y 61 de infantería de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania abandonaron sus posiciones en Soledar y se retiraron. Las unidades de la PMC "Wagner" están limpiando las áreas fortificadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Podgorodny. Desde esta cornisa, los "músicos" lanzaron una ofensiva en el área de Krasnaya Gora y Praskovievka. Las fuerzas rusas establecieron un control de fuego parcial sobre la intersección de la carretera E-40 Artyomovsk-Soledar, lo que excluye la retirada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania hacia el sur y complica la transferencia de refuerzos de la 17ª brigada de tanques separada bajo Soledar


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 10:56 PM)

Las fuerzas de la PMC "Wagner" despejaron las minas de Soledar


----------



## Iskra (Martes a la(s) 10:56 PM)

Espero que Kadirov (por ejemplo) tome nota y actúe en consecuencia...
*El jefe del comité parlamentario finlandés de asuntos exteriores pidió el asesinato de soldados rusos*

“La guerra terminará solo cuando hayan muerto tantos soldados rusos que sea imposible para las autoridades rusas continuar la guerra. Por lo tanto, matar soldados rusos es bueno y se debe ayudar a los ucranianos a matarlos ”, dijo el parlamentario Jussi Halla-aho.

El hombre también admitió que pagó al servicio ucraniano SignMyRocket por un mensaje para Rusia, aplicado al proyectil de artillería de las FF 
AA de Ucrania.


----------



## Plutarko (Martes a la(s) 10:56 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323949
> 
> 
> Prigozhin informó sobre la captura de Soledar.
> ...



¡Qué salaos! 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Martes a la(s) 10:57 PM)

dia 9 ratio de 1:2 aprox

29 a 52


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 10:57 PM)

❗¡En Soledar, las Fuerzas Armadas cercadas comenzaron a rendirse!

La información no ha sido confirmada.


----------



## Don Pelayo (Martes a la(s) 10:57 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> La estrategia de Putin, pequeños empujones y minimizar perdidas propias. No queria más que las 2 republicas, intento asalto rapido y negociaciones y los anglos no se lo concedieron. Ahora prueba a aburrirlos, machacando con los minimos riesgos. Y parece que se estan empezando a poner nerviosos se les acaba el material sovietico en manos de la OTAN y los rusos siguen frescos.



Mientras tanto Ucrania se arma con la mejor tecnología y el mejor personal impunenemente. A largo plazo esa estrategia es suicida.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 10:58 PM)

Los combates ya están en marcha a las afueras occidentales de Soledar


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 10:59 PM)

Múltiples ataques con misiles en Jarkov 

@milinfolive


----------



## Iskra (Martes a la(s) 11:00 PM)

*Situación a finales del 10 de enero de 2023*

Las unidades de *la PMC wagneriana han cerrado la caldera en la zona del ambulatorio de Soledar, al norte de la mina 4 de Soledar, y han comenzado a limpiar la ciudad. *

▪El edificio administrativo del ayuntamiento y una colina de importancia estratégica en la montaña Yurchina ya están bajo el control de los wagneritas.

▪La ofensiva de las unidades de asalto continúa desde los distritos centrales hacia los distritos occidentales, Blagodatny y la estación de ferrocarril de Sol, donde se refugian unos 400 miembros de las formaciones de las AFU, incluidos oficiales.

▪Simultáneamente, paracaidistas rusos avanzan desde la línea Krasnaia Hora-Bajmutskoye hacia Blagodatnoye y están limpiando los alrededores de Paraskoviyivka y Krasnaia Hora al norte de Bajmut.

La defensa de las AFU se está alineando actualmente a lo largo de la línea Blagodatnoye - estación de ferrocarril de Sol - Razdolovka. Sin embargo, se trata sólo de una medida temporal, ya que la línea se encuentra en las tierras bajas en relación con Soledar.

*Es probable que tras la retirada de las unidades a Seversk, las posiciones de reserva también caigan. Tras la liberación completa de Soledar y sus alrededores, a las AFU les resultará imposible mantener Bajmut, lo que posteriormente les obligará a abandonar también Seversk.*

Las FAU ya han comenzado a preparar una nueva línea desde Slovyansk hasta Kramatorsk y Konstantinovka. Se están instalando puntos de tiro de artillería y MLRS en las ciudades y se están desplegando sistemas de misiles antiaéreos. 

*La batalla por Bajmut está llegando a su fase final*.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 11:00 PM)

Prigozhin junto a los músicos se encuentra en el Museo de la Mina de Sal, cerca de las afueras occidentales de Soledar, lo que confirma el control casi total sobre la ciudad.

@milinfolive


----------



## Iskra (Martes a la(s) 11:03 PM)

*RUSIA LLEGA CON ALIMENTOS y MEDICINAS A BAJMUT.*

♦Muchos pueblos de Bajmut en sus alrededores ya están recibiendo ayuda en alimentos y medicinas para la población civil ucraniana hoy ya rusa.

Está gente resistió la ocupación nazi ucraniana y tuvo que vivir los enfrentamientos aldeas y poblados sufrieron lo indecible estos meses ,están liberados y recibiendo ayuda inicial para re comenzar la vida ☘

Rusia y Ucrania Unidos contra el nazismo

Las zonas liberadas por las tropas rusas en el Donbass ya reciben alimentación y medicinas lo esencial para retomar la vida.
t.me/s/1241461352/91111

*Al parecer hay unos 500 hombres "atrapados" en Soledar, que cubrían la retirada*. Es posible que intenten salir combatiendo por la noche.

Desde un punto de vista político, su rendición es inaceptable para la Kiev oficial. Esto permitiría a Rusia presentar Soledar como una segunda Mariupol, lo que sería un verdadero desastre mediático para el régimen de Zelensky.


----------



## Praktica (Martes a la(s) 11:04 PM)

*Noticias de la tarde de hoy en Ucrania: Zelensky contra la rendición de Soledar*
tr deee

*Zaluzhny entró en conflicto con la oficina de Zelensky porque no quiere entregar a Soledar, y con él, Bakhmut, antes de la reunión de los miembros de la OTAN en la que, entre otras cosas, se decidirá la nueva ayuda a Ucrania.* Y la tendencia a *la derrota en la propia Ucrania es muy peligrosa para la camarilla gobernante.*

*En los hospitales del frente del ejército ucraniano ha aparecido un gran número de ‘voluntarios médicos extranjeros’, y lo más probable es que se trate de ‘transplantólogos negros’ que trabajan encubiertos, por lo que la gente corriente debe tener mucho cuidado de no perder accidentalmente un riñón.* Amigos, no quiero asustaros, pero el tema de los trasplantes ‘negros’ está activo, sobre todo en las regiones de primera línea. *Así que si tiene cirujanos voluntarios extranjeros, 'médicos sin fronteras', etc. en su hospital, tenga cuidado.*
ЗеРада

*Zaluzhnyi acusó a la Oficina Presidencial de alargar la decisión sobre la retirada del ejército de Soledar,* por lo que parte del equipo tendrá que ser dejado en la ciudad y el ejército ucraniano se verá obligado a retirarse bajo bombardeos.
Резидент

***
Se rumoreaba que había ocurrido algo desagradable en Soledar. Cuando quedó claro que *el riesgo de rodear la ciudad era casi del 80% y que la última carretera sería cortada, algunas unidades de las FAU se retiraron, dejando atrás a algunos grupos para entorpecer y que morirán o se entregarán.* Esto debilitó enormemente la posición y dio ventaja a las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

Un residente escribe que Zaluzhnyi está en contradicción con el OP porque retrasaron la retirada de Soledar, pero nosotros añadiríamos que Bankova perseguía objetivos puramente políticos, no militares. *No les importan las pérdidas*, han intensificado la movilización, nuevos soldados se incorporan al frente.
Картель

***
*Sobre la picadora de carne de Bakhmutov, la situación en los grandes despachos de las autoridades ucranianas es interesante. Zaluzhnyi estaba en contra de retener Bakhmut/Artemivsk, mientras que la Oficina del Presidente y Zelensky exigen retenerlas a toda costa. Así que Bankova envió a su hombre, el general Syrsky, a dirigir la defensa de Bajmut, dándole carta blanca para hacer cualquier cosa. Bankova está dispuesta a llenar la ciudad de cadáveres de soldados, pero no a rendirla.* La razón es que se trata de una *decisión política,* y Bankova teme un cambio de tendencia: El fracaso del payaso abre paso a su ‘sucesión’ por Zaluzhnyi obligada por sus amos escaldados para facilitar un acuerdo con cesiones de terreno en el este de Ucrania. Crimea ni se toca. Zaluzhnyi, militar, tiene más posibilidades de ‘entendimiento’ con los militares rusos. Pero le saldrán caras. *Continúa la lucha interna entre Zelensky y Zaluzny. Es lo mejor para Rusia y un fracaso de los payasos del circo de Washington+Londres / Bruselas, Paris, Berlin: atención a las consecuencias/fractura del bando atalantista.*
Легитимный

***
*La nueva ola de movilización se está volviendo tan clara que cada vez es más difícil de ocultar, pero el Estado Mayor todavía no está contento con su ritmo. *La GKVA no ha descartado empezar a repartir citaciones también en las entradas del metro. Dicen que pueden repartirlos en cualquier sitio: la ley lo permite ahora. 'La citación debe contener la firma del jefe del centro territorial de contratación y apoyo social y un sello húmedo. La citación debe especificar: la fecha de notificación, la dirección del centro de reclutamiento y la hora a la que debe acudir allí.

‘Sólo un empleado del centro territorial de contratación y apoyo social, así como personas autorizadas de las autoridades locales, jefes de empresas/instituciones/organizaciones, en particular, instituciones educativas, empresarios privados, administradores de edificios de apartamentos pueden entregar la citación', *explicó Sergei Popko, criminal de guerra responsable de masacres civiles cunado fue oficial al mando de la ‘Operación Antiterrorista de Ucrania’ en 2018 en Donetsk y Luhansk.*
Резидент

***
*Kiev planea regalar la Isla de la Serpiente a Rumanía
El periodista de Kiev Anton Gura afirma que circulan rumores de que se está preparando la entrega ‘temporal’ de la isla Serpentina a los aliados ucranianos de Rumanía para 'asegurar esa parte estratégica del territorio'.* El periodista de Kiev señala que *Rumanía tiene una reclamación histórica sobre la isla. *Por nuestra parte, añadimos que *en Bucarest son muy populares las ideas de resucitar la 'Gran Rumanía', que además de la tristemente célebre isla incluye Moldavia y Transnistria, así como parte de la región de Odessa.

En caso de entrega de la Isla de las Serpientes (bajo cualquier pretexto) Kiev abrirá la 'caja de Pandora' y dentro de unos meses Hungría y Polonia recibirán sus territorios de la misma manera.

El colapso de la ‘Ucrania moderna’ es inevitable.*
УКРОПСКИЙ ФРЕШ

Leer más:
Вечерние новости из Украины сегодня. Зеленский против сдачи Соледара | Заговор Элит


----------



## NS 4 (Martes a la(s) 11:05 PM)

HDR dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323436



Yo, hasta que EL VERIFICADOR no lo verifique...no me creo nada.

Estoy seguro que las tropas ukras se ciernen sobre Moscu...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 11:06 PM)

*Situación actual en Soledar: Principal*

- El PMC de Wagner completa el cerco de las AFU dentro de la ciudad y comienza a limpiarla

- La administración de la ciudad ha sido liberada de las unidades del ejército ucraniano

- El control del perímetro desde el oeste pasa por la mina de sal nº 4

- Los suburbios del sur de Soledar: Krasnaya Gora cerca de la mina Volodarskiy y también la mina de sal No.7 están bajo el control de fuego de las PMC, ninguna ofensiva se ha desarrollado allí todavía de momento 

- El despliegue de los refuerzos de las AFU desde Paraskoviyivka a Soledar es interrumpido por la artillería "orquestal"; las AFU han retirado sus tropas para reagruparse a 5-7 km al oeste y suroeste de Soledar;

- El PMC de Wagner mantiene el control de fuego sobre la carretera Bakhmut-Soledar-Seversk. El suministro de municiones, la evacuación de los heridos y el traslado de equipos por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas desde estas zonas están bloqueados.

☠ Suscribirse a Crónica de guerra


----------



## Iskra (Martes a la(s) 11:10 PM)

¿Quién es más sinvergüenza? ¿Los nazis de Kiev o todas las instituciones políticas españolas(desde el jefe del estado hasta el último concejal cuelga banderas).? ¿Algún español como tal al volante?¡ Qué pena damos!

*ZELENSKY HUMILLA DE NUEVO A ESPAÑA: El régimen ucraniano de Zelensky desmonta la estatua del Fundador de Odessa, el almirante español de origen catalán José de Ribas, que formaba parte del Monumento a Catalina La Grande en dicha Ciudad.
Distintas cuentas en Twitter se están haciendo eco de esta noticia:*



Es el momento de exigir a las autoridades españolas que reclamen esa Estatua para que sea retornada a España, por formar parte de una Gloria de las Fuerzas Armadas Españolas, y que dejen de armar a quien como el Régimen de Zelensky no es capaz de respetar la contribución de España a la Fundación de Odessa.
Los que derriban estatuas, sean del país que sean, no conseguirán borrar la Historia ni el Pasado.

Zelensky primero insultó a España con su discurso al Parlamento de Holanda; luego vino su discurso guerracivilista y disgregador en el Parlamento Español; ahora retiran de la vía pública de Odesa a un español muy relevante, ..., ¿qué será lo siguiente?


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 11:12 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> PRENSA RUSA.
> 
> *PROGHIZIN SE HACE UNA FOTO EN LA MINA DE SAL Y COMENTA LA CAIDA DE SOLEDAR*
> 
> ...



El Prigozhin es el jefe de un ejército de presidiarios. Menudo mal-mal bicho tiene que ser para manejar eso.


----------



## manodura79 (Martes a la(s) 11:13 PM)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Que algún experto militar me lo explique.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible que los rusos avancen en Bakhmut y Soledar, que es el frente en el que se concentran enormes cantidades de tropas ucranianas incluyendo unidades de élite... y que en otros frentes no avancen nada?
> 
> ...



Yo creo, desde el bar, que la intención de los rusos no es terminar esto de forma rápida. Es la única explicación a no ser que como muchos venimos sospechando, hay un pasteleo claro por parte rusa para no hacer mucha pupa. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabuti (Martes a la(s) 11:16 PM)

¡GOLPISTA Y VIVIDOR GRIEGO AL HOYO!









Constantino II de Grecia, hermano de la reina Sofía, fallece a los 82 años


El exmonarca se encontraba ingresado en la Unidad de Cuidados Intensivos de un hospital de Atenas por insuficiencia respiratoria




www.eldiario.es


----------



## manodura79 (Martes a la(s) 11:16 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo como la gente no se da cuenta de las pocas luces que tiene el actor. Está quejandose de que no hay motivo para luchar por conseguir Soledar......mientras aplaude el que mueran sus soldados para mantener esa zona bajo control. Si no tiene el menor interés como asegura ¿Para que hacer morir a civiles a los que ha obligado a alistarse para mantenerlo bajo su control? No se da cuenta de las incongruencias que va soltando un día tras otro. Por supuesto según el los Rusos tienen muchas pérdidas allí (por eso no para de quejarse de sus ataques, de ser cierto debería estar encantado) no como los Ucranianos que se ve que no muere ni un solo soldado....no es que tapen las bajas que tienen.
> 
> *KIEV QUIERE GANAR TIEMPO. *Mientras Rusia eleva la presión sobre las tropas ucranianas en Soledar, Kiev no se da por vencido y continúa empleando grandes recursos para defender la ciudad y detener así la renovada ofensiva enemiga en la región a la espera de la llegada de más ayuda militar. "Gracias a la resistencia de nuestros soldados en Soledar *hemos ganado más tiempo y más fuerzas para Ucrania*", señaló Zelenski. "*¿Qué quiere ganar Rusia allí?*", preguntó. "Todo está completamente destruido, casi no queda rastro de vida", agregó el líder ucraniano



Vaya. "Ganar tiempo" a costa de sacrificar miles de vidas. Pues a ver si les ha merecido la pena. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Iskra (Martes a la(s) 11:19 PM)

El jojolismo es una enfermedad degenerativa grave. De momento, el enfermo está en la UCI (repiración asistida), el problema es que no se haya contagiado su degeneración.
*En las escuelas de Kiev han declarado la guerra a Cheburashka**

En las escuelas de la capital de Ucrania han aparecido carteles con la foto de Cheburashka y la inscripción: " Ocupante! Si te gusta Cheburashka, vete a tu Rusia".

Lo más probable es que esto se deba al éxito sin precedentes de la nueva película sobre este personaje de orejas grandes: solo en los últimos diez días, en Rusia se ha recaudado tres mil millones de rublos en la taquilla.

Aparentemente, los niños ucranianos también se interesaron en la película, pero para los amantes de Bandera, cualquier interés de los ucranianos en Rusia es como un cuchillo afilado en el corazón.

*Cheburashka es un personaje inventado por el escritor soviético Eduard Uspenski en 1966 como uno de los protagonistas del libro 'El cocodrilo Gena y sus amigos' y sus secuelas. Después del lanzamiento de una serie de dibujos animados basada en este libro en 1969, el personaje se hizo ampliamente conocido.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 11:19 PM)




----------



## Icibatreuh (Martes a la(s) 11:20 PM)

Prighozin se pavonea y se atribuye todo el mérito de lo de Soledar

Las tensiones entre el ejercito ruso y Wagner van a aumentar.

Por qué le permite esto Putin? Es un desprecio total al ejército, habían, mandado hasta los VDV.

Algo se tiene que estar cociendo en el Kremilin  



“*Una vez más, quiero enfatizar que ninguna otra unidad además de los combatientes de la PMC de Wagner participó en el asalto a Soledar”, señaló Prigozhin*.










El jefe de los mercenarios rusos rompe la ley del silencio del Kremlin


Yevgeny Prigozhin, empresario al frente del grupo Wagner, aprovecha su proyección política y mediática para romper un tabú con Putin: las críticas y las amenazas en público contra otros miembros de la élite rusa



elpais.com






*"El jefe de los mercenarios rusos rompe la ley del silencio del Kremlin
Yevgeny Prigozhin, empresario al frente del grupo Wagner, aprovecha su proyección política y mediática para romper un tabú con Putin: las críticas y las amenazas en público contra otros miembros de la élite rusa*


----------



## _LoKy_ (Martes a la(s) 11:20 PM)




----------



## otroyomismo (Martes a la(s) 11:21 PM)

Praktica dijo:


> *Noticias de la tarde de hoy en Ucrania: Zelensky contra la rendición de Soledar*
> tr deee
> (...)
> 
> ...



Ufff. Mas info, please?


----------



## Adriano II (Martes a la(s) 11:23 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


>



Ese es un abuelo

¿Donde están los jovenes?


----------



## niraj (Martes a la(s) 11:23 PM)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me





Por cierto, hoy es otro aniversario revelador. En este día, hace 100 años, los militares lituanos, disfrazados de ropa civil (bueno, sí, inventamos los "hombres verdes"), cometieron un ataque traicionero en el puerto de Memel (Klaipeda), anteriormente perteneciente a Alemania y bajo un mandato internacional. Contrariamente a lo que ahora se llama derecho internacional, Lituania incluyó a Klaipeda en su composición, citando ... ¡existe el "derecho del pueblo a la autodeterminación"!
Y ahora estos mismos lituanos nos dicen con espuma en la boca que no se pueden resolver disputas internacionales de esta manera. Así que primero, enfermos, entreguen Klaipeda bajo el mandato de la ONU para dar ejemplo, y luego discutan


----------



## Octubrista (Martes a la(s) 11:26 PM)

manodura79 dijo:


> Yo creo, desde el bar, que la intención de los rusos no es terminar esto de forma rápida. Es la única explicación a no ser que como muchos venimos sospechando, hay un pasteleo claro por parte rusa para no hacer mucha pupa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Coincido, es como si los rusos quisieran que el frente se mantenga por esa zona, y además muy alejado de las fronteras de la OTAN (Polonia, especialmente) lo cual obliga a grandes desplazamientos y distancias para todo el conjunto de la logística ucraniana.

Y que además haya un desgaste grande de Ucrania tratando de mantener y recuperar territorios.

Esto va para largo.


----------



## niraj (Martes a la(s) 11:26 PM)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me





En este día, hace 100 años, la conferencia internacional de Lausana aprobó un plan propuesto por Turquía para el reasentamiento de los griegos de Turquía en Grecia y los turcos de Grecia, respectivamente, en Turquía. El resultado fue el desplazamiento forzado de 600.000 griegos y 450.000 turcos.
¿A qué me refiero? Al hecho de que la reubicación forzada de pueblos era una triste norma para el siglo XX. Como puede ver, se ajustó al derecho internacional y fue aprobado por las potencias mundiales. Pero ahora solo recuerdan las deportaciones estalinistas de pueblos individuales y ponen los ojos en blanco hipócritamente: dicen, ¡cómo es posible!


----------



## NS 4 (Martes a la(s) 11:28 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> A un forero no, sois muchos indigentes mentales. Demasiados.



Tu eres bobo.


----------



## Guaguei (Martes a la(s) 11:29 PM)




----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 11:29 PM)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



Del XX y del XIX. Desde que los alemanes, tras Napoleón o por ahí, inventaron lo de la nación étnica (Fichte y los idealists). Étnicamente homogénea, quiero decir. La obsesión ha sido hacer coincidir fronteras con etnias, culturas o lenguas. En lugar de aprender a convivir a partir de unas fronteras dadas. Ahí está resumida la historia de los dos últimos siglos.


----------



## Alvin Red (Martes a la(s) 11:31 PM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Mientras tanto Ucrania se arma con la mejor tecnología y el mejor personal impunenemente. A largo plazo esa estrategia es suicida.



Don Pelayo no hables de estrategia, ni de táctica, ya que por curiosidad pase el otro día por el hilo de campeonato de ajedrez - en la guardería - en el cual participas y te hicieron una pequeña variante del jaque mate pastor, por que coño moviste Pb7 si no servía de nada, tenias que mover el alfil a e6 para luego iniciar un contrataque con los caballo y lo hubieses puesto en apuros.

Así que no comentes de tácticas ni de estrategias, quien no ve eso en el tablero de ajedrez no ve nada sea del tema que sea.

Perdona este pequeño ataque ad hominem, pero me reí un rato.


----------



## manodura79 (Martes a la(s) 11:31 PM)

rudeboy dijo:


> Que tonteria acabas de soltar ,entre Canadá, Australia y USA hay materias primas de sobra, ni siquiera el gas va a ser un problema este invierno, mucho menos el que viene.
> Occidente es el autosuficiente, esta por ver si Rusia puede serlo o pasar a depender económicamente de China



Anda, que bien. ¿Y por qué con tanta abundancia se compraban esas materias primas en el culo del mundo? ¿No será cuestión de costes? ¿Esa autosuficiencia cuanto costaría? Porque si ahora es posible Europa ha estado haciendo el idiota todos estos años atrás. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Plutarko (Martes a la(s) 11:32 PM)

No se si lo habéis publicado, pero parece que en Kiev estan montado checkpoints con bloques de cemento por las calles. Le estan viendo las orejas al lobo. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Seronoser (Martes a la(s) 11:33 PM)

Salamandra dijo:


> De ahí el ir poco a poco de Rusia que a lo bruto asusta a los ciudadanos de los países aliados. Por lo mismo de ahí el peligro de ir poco a poco en los países de la OTAN: que va a dar tiempo a la OTAN para buscar carne de cañón y financiación (Vean, por ejemplo, las peticiones de Polonia a Alemania que es financiarles la entrada en Ucrania que tampoco puede hacer mucha gracia a los polacos carne de cañón y que nunca prosperaría ni nadie se haría eco si las circunstancias no fueran las actuales).
> 
> Es complicado y mucho. Imagino que igual que llegaron los geranios, por detrás y en acuerdos que no están a la vista irán las ayudas pertinentes para que con mucho o poco sufrimiento Rusia tampoco vaya a perder y de paso se gana tiempo para reconvertir la economía a un esquema de bloques.
> 
> Apostáis porque si hubiese sido quirúrgico Rusia no se hubiese enfrentado a la OTAN y puede ser pero solo en el primer asalto. Mirad lo que ya dicen a cara descubierta que fueron para la OTAN los acuerdos de Minsk. No, la OTAN no puede dejar ganar a Rusia porque los BRICS al día siguiente se unen con media América latina, media Africa y media Asia solo en el primer asalto y el dólar y el euro al guano al día siguiente...bueno, las monedas ya tienen la pertida perdida pero hubiese sido bastante parecido a un sálvese quien pueda que el dinero es muy miedoso.



Lo de que "la OTAN no puede dejar ganar a Rusia" me recuerda a la última vez que entraron unos cacos a mi casa cuando vivía en el Caribe.
Yo pensé lo mismo, que no podía dejarles ganar...pero se llevaron todo lo que quisieron


----------



## NS 4 (Martes a la(s) 11:33 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> De verdad que no entiendo como la gente no se da cuenta de las pocas luces que tiene el actor. Está quejandose de que no hay motivo para luchar por conseguir Soledar......mientras aplaude el que mueran sus soldados para mantener esa zona bajo control. Si no tiene el menor interés como asegura ¿Para que hacer morir a civiles a los que ha obligado a alistarse para mantenerlo bajo su control? No se da cuenta de las incongruencias que va soltando un día tras otro. Por supuesto según el los Rusos tienen muchas pérdidas allí (por eso no para de quejarse de sus ataques, de ser cierto debería estar encantado) no como los Ucranianos que se ve que no muere ni un solo soldado....no es que tapen las bajas que tienen.
> 
> *KIEV QUIERE GANAR TIEMPO. *Mientras Rusia eleva la presión sobre las tropas ucranianas en Soledar, Kiev no se da por vencido y continúa empleando grandes recursos para defender la ciudad y detener así la renovada ofensiva enemiga en la región a la espera de la llegada de más ayuda militar. "Gracias a la resistencia de nuestros soldados en Soledar *hemos ganado más tiempo y más fuerzas para Ucrania*", señaló Zelenski. "*¿Qué quiere ganar Rusia allí?*", preguntó. "Todo está completamente destruido, casi no queda rastro de vida", agregó el líder ucraniano



Zeledon gana ...hasta cuando pierde!!

Es como el verificador...UN AS DE LA INTELIGENCIA INTUITIVA.


----------



## ignorante (Martes a la(s) 11:34 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> MENTIR TIENE PREMIO PARA ESTA PIJITA JUNTALETRAS Y ANALFABETA PARA LA PRENSA OTÁNICA DE MADRIZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pienso que se lo cree. Es el fruto del sistema educativo. Mentes sin capacidad crítica que siempre han creído lo que ven en la tele. Ahora la envían para que ella misma cree los contenidos. Naturalmente al lado ucraniano, a traducir lo que se cuenta en los medios de allí, rodeada de un montón de nazis a diestro y siniestro (como la familia tipo en TVE del otro día).

Esto le sale gratis al Deep state anglosajón. Una panda de burros con garganta de loro recitando obedientes las lecciones aprendidas. Y no podía faltar concederle una zanahoria de premio y recompensa.

Mientras, Pablo González se pudre en la cárcel sin juicio y nadie le devolverá el tiempo de su vida perdido (y esperemos que sea solo eso) para satisfacer los intereses en realidad de los mismos HP que _adiestraron_ a esta otra criatura. Sólo porque Pablo "falló" y no se dejó comer el tarro. No es útil para el sistema, más bien resulta peligroso, dejar sueltos a los pocos auténticos periodistas que aún quedan.


----------



## Artedi (Martes a la(s) 11:34 PM)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> La razón por la que los Ukranianos morirán hasta la última persona:
> 
> 
> 
> No pueden entrar en la NATO o en la UE si hay territorios ocupados por Rusia.



Y si no hay invasión rusa TAMPOCO entrarán en la UE. Uno de los pocos argumentos con los que he conseguido dejar en blanco a los ucranianos es que se apuntaron (que NO montaron, pues el montaje lo hicieron otros) al Maidan para que Yanukovich no aceptara una oferta de Putin mucho más beneficiosa que la mierda de oferta que hizo la UE. Rechazaron la oferta de Rusia y al final se quedaron sin NADA: la UE pasó de los ukros olímpicamente durante 8 largos años y de hecho sigue pasando ahora mismo. Se limita a enviarles armas _a crédito_ para que sus hombres se maten contra Rusia (que es lo que les interesa) y a pasarles unas paguitas de pura subsistencia a sus mujeres refugiadas, imagino que para que no caigan en la tentación de comerle la oreja a sus hombres contra la UE. Esto es una realidad incontestable que como apela al victimismo natural de esa gente, es comprendida con una cierta facilidad.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Martes a la(s) 11:34 PM)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> Veo muy difícil disputarle el espacio aéreo a la Otan.



Estaba pensando en Asia-Pacífico dentro de unos años, que a mi parecer es donde estará el mambo.


----------



## Castellano (Martes a la(s) 11:34 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> El Prigozhin es el jefe de un ejército de presidiarios. Menudo mal-mal bicho tiene que ser para manejar eso.



A Kadirov le va a entrar envidia, aunque los chechenos liberaron Mariupol y limpiaron Azovstal.

Espero que ahora los buriatos se pongan las pilas y tomen alguna posición importante.


----------



## willbeend (Martes a la(s) 11:37 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Otra unidad antiaérea artesanal ucraniana "antishakhid" de ametralladoras gemelas Maksima de 1940 en servicio con la Brigada 241 de la TRO en el tejado de un rascacielos residencial en Kiev.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues se ve to guapa, al igual sirve para los drones esos que vuelan en ciclomotor...

Probablemente una de las dos lance municion trazadora y la otra lanze las balas, asi se ve mejor por donde van los tiros.


----------



## NS 4 (Martes a la(s) 11:37 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> La mayor prueba del fracaso ucraniano es que lleven 10 años bombardeando a sus propios ciudadanos



Ahi le has dao moreno...CIUDADANOS UCRANIANOS, NACIDOS EN LA TIERRA DE SUS ANCESTROS, CON PASAPORTE Y APRIORI CON TODOS SUS DERECHOS...

Pero para la hez onanista uropeda ...malvados rusos a los que hay que eliminar.


----------



## Octubrista (Martes a la(s) 11:37 PM)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



Bueno, sin acuerdo y por imposiciones, se desplazaron millones de europeos al final de ambas guerras mundiales; alemanes, húngaros, eslavos varios, etc, fueron obligados a desplazarse.

Lo sangrante de *los griegos, y en especial los pónticos *(costa del Mar Negro que ocupa hoy Turquía), es que fueron perseguidos por los turcos, tal y como hicieron con los armenios, hasta su exterminio en Anatolia.

Precisamente *Rusia acogió a centenares de miles griegos pónticos*, y muchos salvaron y rehicieron sus vidas en la ciudad rusa de *Odessa* y *Crimea*.

En Grecia se les llama, aún hoy, *griegos rusos* (muchos llegaron tras la caída de la URSS), porque los que no escaparon de Turquía, fueron exterminados.

Aún debe de haber centenares de miles de rusos con ese origen griego.


----------



## Roedr (Martes a la(s) 11:38 PM)

Castellano dijo:


> A Kadirov le va a entrar envidia, aunque los chechenos liberaron Mariupol y limpiaron Azovstal.
> 
> Espero que ahora los buriatos se pongan las pilas y tomen alguna posición importante.



Los expertos en historia del foro podrían elaborar sobre ejércitos de presidiarios y su desempeño histórico. Desde luego a mí no me gustaría estar cerca.


----------



## Praktica (Martes a la(s) 11:41 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Prighozin se pavonea y se atribuye todo el mérito de lo de Soledar
> 
> Las tensiones entre el ejercito ruso y Wagner van a aumentar.
> 
> ...



las únicas tensiones q aumentan son entre Zelensky y Zaluzhny, el elejío preparao para el dia despues
un sustututo dócil y perdedor para kiev ya en las de-mentes otan


----------



## Malevich (Martes a la(s) 11:42 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> ¡GOLPISTA Y VIVIDOR GRIEGO AL HOYO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y traficante de armas. Una joya.


----------



## NS 4 (Martes a la(s) 11:47 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Llevan meses sin avanzar en Lugansk, retrocediendo del resto de frentes, y pretendeis que lleguen a Lviv? Informadnos, que igual sabeis cosas que el resto no sabemos...



Como va el sitio de Moscu???


----------



## Seronoser (Martes a la(s) 11:48 PM)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> *Zelensky ha logrado resultados únicos en la destrucción de Ucrania*
> Fuente: t.me/c/1274044880/3362
> Texto: Alyona Zadorozhnaya
> 
> ...




Sobre la población lo hemos comentado en este mismo hilo muchas veces. Hemos hecho nuestros propios cálculos, y nos daban que actualmente, el 404 tenía unos 20 millones de habitantes. Y eso que no somos expertos...

El futuro de Ucrania...no lo sabe nadie. Los que odian a Rusia (ya eran un 30% de la población antes de empezar la guerra), se han ido a Europa en su gran mayoría. Y los que quedan, viven al oeste de Kiev, lejos de la contienda, y cerca de la propaganda occidental.

Quedan al menos otros 15 millones de ucranianos que se sienten, como mínimo, tan rusos como ucranianos, entre los oblast de Odesa, Jarkov, Dnipro, Poltava, Sumy, Chernihov, Nikolaev, Kiev y Zitomir. Es inevitable que sean parte de la Federación, por las buenas (tratado de paz tras rendición nazi), o por las malas (liberación militar).


----------



## Castellano (Martes a la(s) 11:48 PM)

Octubrista dijo:


> Bueno, sin acuerdo y por imposiciones, se desplazaron millones de europeos al final de ambas guerras mundiales; alemanes, húngaros, eslavos varios, etc, fueron obligados a desplazarse.
> 
> Lo sangrante de *los griegos, y en especial los pónticos *(costa del Mar Negro que ocupa hoy Turquía), es que fueron perseguidos por los turcos, tal y como hicieron con los armenios, hasta su exterminio en Anatolia.
> 
> ...



Este por ejemplo, siempre me llamó la atención su apellido, hasta que descubrí que habia cientos de miles de rusos de origen griego 









Konstantín Igropulo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Segundo entrenador del Barcelona ahora.









El exjugador ruso Igropulo, nuevo ayudante de Ortega en el Barça


El ex lateral derecho internacional greco-ruso Konstantin Igropulo, de 37 años, se suma al cuerpo técnico de Antonio Carlos Ortega a partir de la próxima temporada como ayudante en




www.marca.com


----------



## Guaguei (Martes a la(s) 11:49 PM)




----------



## Homero+10 (Martes a la(s) 11:52 PM)




----------



## Homero+10 (Martes a la(s) 11:55 PM)

Iskra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323950
> Ver archivo adjunto 1323953
> 
> Mientras las mayores cuentas otanistas y propagandistas del mundo, reconocen ya el desastre en Soledar y Bamut, en un universo para-lelo de los propagandistas ucranianos españoles "No tiene importancia, es una ciudad sin importancia"
> ...




NO táctica ...


----------



## Homero+10 (Martes a la(s) 11:58 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323958
> 
> 
> Las fuerzas de la PMC "Wagner" despejaron las minas de Soledar




Ya verán cuando lleguen los Jimars...  y todas las demas Wunderwaffen 

Los Gandules otanistas de :

Yago 
Pérez de triana
Galileo
CM 

Que opinan al respecto


----------



## EsDeDinamita (Miércoles a la(s) 12:01 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> También las conozco, tiene una noria dentro...es más un parque de atracciones...
> 
> Las de Cracovia
> 
> ...



Recuerdo las de Cracovia, te podías casar allí.


----------



## emperador_zar (Miércoles a la(s) 12:05 AM)

En bajmut ya esta tambien huyendo como conejos. En una semana ha caido


----------



## Homero+10 (Miércoles a la(s) 12:09 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡⚡⚡⚡ La OTAN y la UE han agotado sus reservas militares al proporcionar ayuda a Ucrania
> 
> Stoltenberg




Ya veran cuando lleguen las


----------



## Homero+10 (Miércoles a la(s) 12:10 AM)

emperador_zar dijo:


> En bajmut ya esta tambien huyendo como conejos. En una semana ha caido




Cayeron Ucros como moscas ,para nada , no se podia saber


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 12:14 AM)




----------



## Don Pelayo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:21 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Don Pelayo no hables de estrategia, ni de táctica, ya que por curiosidad pase el otro día por el hilo de campeonato de ajedrez - en la guardería - en el cual participas y te hicieron una pequeña variante del jaque mate pastor, por que coño moviste Pb7 si no servía de nada, tenias que mover el alfil a e6 para luego iniciar un contrataque con los caballo y lo hubieses puesto en apuros.
> 
> Así que no comentes de tácticas ni de estrategias, quien no ve eso en el tablero de ajedrez no ve nada sea del tema que sea.
> 
> Perdona este pequeño ataque ad hominem, pero me reí un rato.



jajajaja, en ajedrez soy lamentable

Pero el juego si acaso puede asemejarse a la disposición táctica de las tropas en el campo de batalla, y ya concediendo mucho. La gran estrategia tiene miles de variables que ni el jugador más experto podría notar, hace falta tener una visión mucho más extensa que un simple tablero. 

¿Alejandro, Escipión o Aníbal sabían algo de ajedrez? ¿a que no? Y nadie negará que fueron geniales estrategas...


----------



## Honkler (Miércoles a la(s) 12:22 AM)

Como finalmente se rompa el frente, y a los rusos les de por entrar hacia Kiev, se van a cagar en las patas los amos del judío y su tropa… no van a tener como pararlos después del desgaste.


----------



## eljusticiero (Miércoles a la(s) 12:25 AM)




----------



## Iskra (Miércoles a la(s) 12:26 AM)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 321, 10/01/2023. Serguéi Fiódorovich Ajroméyev (1923-1991)...


fue un comandante militar soviético, Héroe y Mariscal de la Unión Soviética. Durante la Gran Guerra Patria fue un joven oficial, sirviendo con distinción en el Frente de Leningrado. En 1984-1988 fue Jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército Rojo. En ese puesto estuvo muy implicado en las conversaciones...




telegra.ph




Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 321, 10/01/2023.


Spoiler: Héroe del día. De las primeras víctimas de la gran traición de los 90



Serguéi Fiódorovich Ajroméyev (1923-1991)fue un comandante militar soviético, Héroe y Mariscal de la Unión Soviética. Durante la Gran Guerra Patria fue un joven oficial, sirviendo con distinción en el Frente de Leningrado. En 1984-1988 fue Jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército Rojo. En ese puesto estuvo muy implicado en las conversaciones que llevaban a su finalización la Guerra Fría. Sin embargo, se sintió crecientemente insatisfecho con las reformas militares de Mijaíl Gorbachov, por lo que dimitió.





Spoiler: Héroe del día. De las primeras víctimas de la gran traición de los 90



La causa de esta dimisión fue la insistencia de Gorbachov en desmantelar los modernos y más exactos misiles balísticos de la Unión Soviética –los SS-23 Spider bajo los preceptos del Tratado INF con EEUU En marzo de 1990 fue nombrado consejero del Presidente de la URSS para asuntos militares. Durante el golpe de agosto de 1991, Ajroméyev retornó de sus vacaciones en Sochi para ofrecer asistencia a los dirigentes del golpe de Estado. Aunque nunca estuvo implicado en él, tras su fracaso se suicidó en su despacho del Kremlin, ahorcándose con cuerda de cortina. Además de mensajes personales a su familia, dejó una nota explicando que no podía continuar viviendo cuando las instituciones a las que había dedicado su vida se estaban desintegrando.



Hace rato que estaba extrañado por la desaparición de la* "Inteligencia británica" *-entre nosotros, es la que goza de peor opinión entre las inteligencias mundiales-, que en este conflicto ha dicho cosas tan descabelladas, que tal parece hubo algún cambio en su dirección, hoy aparece con esto:

*El ejército ruso se hará "probablemente" con el control de la ciudad minera Soleda**r *, según reconoció un portavoz del ministerio de Defensa británico a la BBC, tras confirmar los avances en los últimos 4 días del grupo Wagner hacia el codiciado enclave.​
*"No queda casi vida en Soledar, ni apenas paredes en pie", declaró por su parte Volodimir Zelenski*, que reconoció que los 10.000 habitantes han huido de la ciudad ante la destrucción total causada por al artillería rusa. "El territorio que rodea Soledar está lleno de cadáveres de los invasores: esa es la imagen de la locura", agregó el presidente ucraniano, que ensalzó la resistencia plantada por sus soldados en la ciudad minera "que ha permitido ganar tiempo y fuerza adicional a nuestras tropas".
Y* el loco de Zelensky, se hace eco de las mentiras*. El presidente ucraniano, indicó que sus tropas resisten "nuevos ataques, aun más violentos" en Soledar, cerca de Bajmut. "Agradezco a todos nuestros soldados que protegen Bajmut (...) y a los combatientes de Soledar que resisten nuevos ataques, aun más violentos, de los invasores", dijo Zelenski en su mensaje cotidiano. "Todo está completamente destruido... Soledar está cubierta de cuerpos de los invasores y aterrorizada por las explosiones", dijo el líder ucraniano...".
"Tras un fracasado intento del enemigo de apoderarse de Soledar y la retirada posterior, (los rusos) se reagruparon, recuperaron fuerzas, enviaron unidades de asalto adicionales, cambiaron de táctica y reiniciaron los ataques", dijo el ministro adjunto de Defensa, Ganna Malyar, en Telegram.

*Es decir, los ucronazis hablan de fracaso, Zelensky dice que está lleno de cadáveres de los rusos, pero resulta que la prensa occidental más o menos seria, ha ido al terreno y cuentan exactamente lo contrario, y además, la inteligencia británica, siempre tan presta a ayudar a los ucronazis, dice que aquello no tiene vuelta y los rusos lo tomarán, y pronto.

Las tropas ucranianas comenzarán pronto el entrenamiento del sistema Patriot* en la base militar de Fort Sill, en Oklahoma según un funcionario, que habló desde el anonimato. Estas tropas ya han recibido algún entrenamiento en los EEUU, con los drones Switchblade, por ejemplo.
Como bien señalan, ya habían sido entrenados con los drones Switchblade ¿y qué pasó con ellos?, pues nada, fueron tan ineficaces, que ya no lo enviaron más.

*Los combates no cesan durante la tregua navideña* unilateral ordenada por el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, con ocasión de la Navidad ortodoxa, festividad que soldados rusos y ucranianos celebraron en las trincheras bajo el fuego enemigo.
Putin felicitó a los rusos por la Navidad que, además de "misericordia, compasión, bondad y justicia", trajo a ambos bandos más muerte y destrucción.
Las 36 horas de alto el fuego concluirán en la medianoche del sábado con Moscú y Kiev tan lejos como el viernes de un arreglo pacífico al conflicto. Las tropas ucranianas siguieron martilleando en las últimas horas las posiciones rusas y Moscú respondió a los ataques a lo largo de todo el frente de batalla, independientemente del alto el fuego.
¿Las tropas ucranianas siguieron martilleando?, pero esta gente, no informa, habla cascaritas.

Las temperaturas vuelven a caer en Ucrania a niveles bajo cero tras días por encima de los parámetros habituales en invierno y vuelven los cortes de energía. *El sistema energético de Ucrania resiste, pero tardará meses en ser reparado.* incluso si no hay ataques de misiles y drones rusos.
Sin embargo, el intento de Moscú de destruir el sistema energético de Ucrania ha fracasado, cree Volodymyr Omelchenko, director de programas de energía del Centro Razumkov de estudios económicos y políticos. "Antes de Año Nuevo los daños al sistema energético de Ucrania aumentaban con más rapidez que aquella con que podían ser reparados, pero ahora la situación se ha revertido", explica a EFE.
Según el "experto", varios factores han conducido a que ahora sea posible reparar la infraestructura a un ritmo mayor que el de su destrucción, de los cuales el primero es el creciente poderío de las defensas antiaéreas ucranianas. Además, organizaciones internacionales como el Banco Europeo de Reconstrucción y Desarrollo (EBRD) y estados como Francia y Japón están proporcionando apoyo financiero y equipos de importancia crucial como transformadores eléctricos.

El regulador de los *Países Bajos le otorgó una licencia a la cadena independiente rusa Dojd *anunció esta televisión en el exilio a la cual Letonia le revocó el permiso de operar en diciembre. "La cadena recibió una licencia por 5 años", dijo la empresa en un mensaje en la aplicación Telegram.
La emisora operaba en el exilio desde Letonia después de que las autoridades rusas bloquearon sus trasmisiones por su cobertura crítica de la guerra en Ucrania. La televisión -fundada en 2010- fue acusada en Letonia de haber calificado la península de Crimea como parte de Rusia, por respaldar a los soldados rusos en Ucrania y por garantizar la traducción al letón.

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Ucrania, *Dmytro Kulebra, afirmó este martes que la guerra contra Rusia seguirá cobrándose la vida de numerosos civiles mientras Alemania no le entregue a su país tanques Leopard*. "Cuanto más demore la decisión [alemana], habrá más víctimas, más muertos civiles", dijo Kulebra durante una visita sorpresa de su homóloga alemana, Annalena Baerbock, a la ciudad de Járkov (este).
Un chantaje bastante cínico. Le endosan la responsabilidad a otros de sus propias incapacidades. Kulebra es un político mediocre, lleno de postulados estúpidos, la mayor parte del planeta le importa un comino la suerte de Ucrania, entre otras cosas, por estos tipos de dirigentes que tienen.

El *representante permanente ante la ONU de Ucrania Sergiy Kyslytsya defiende modificar el Consejo de Seguridad y critica que Rusia esté y tenga veto.* Ha abogado por enmendar la carta fundacional de las Naciones Unidas en lo referente al Consejo de Seguridad a tenor del conflicto en su país y ha criticado la presencia de Rusia en el Consejo de Seguridad del organismo pese a ser un país que no es "amante de la paz" y que "ha vulnerado leyes".
Así se ha manifestado Kyslytsya este martes en València durante su intervención en el foro "Iberoamérica en la mediación y resolución de conflictos", donde ha augurado que este año "podría ser el de la victoria militar de la guerra en Ucrania" al tiempo que ha defendido la acción diplomática para lograr la "paz duradera".
Además, se ha mostrado a favor de la revisión de Rusia como miembro permanente del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, y ha matizado que "no se trata solo de la reforma de los miembros del consejo sino de las reglas en sí", ya que el objetivo de este organismo es la búsqueda de la paz.
Y sigue la propaganda ucraniana en la ONU. Todo el mundo sabe que para modificar el Consejo de seguridad de la ONU, sólo puede hacer el propio Consejo, que tiene 5 miembros permanentes, con derecho a veto, China y Rusia por un lado, y los EEUU, Gran Bretaña y Francia por el otro, jamás habrá una resolución contra los intereses de cualquiera de esas 5 naciones.

*¿Desnazificación, o desputinización? ¿a quién le van ustedes?*
El citado embajado, Sergiy Kyslytsya, ha considerado este martes en Valencia que la derrota de Rusia en la guerra contra su país es "inevitable", que 2023 "puede ser el año" en que ésta se materialice, y que Rusia debe pasar inexorablemente por un proceso de "'desputinización' y desnuclearización".
"Desde el inicio de la guerra han fallecido 111.000 rusos, pero parece que a Putin le da igual", ha lamentado en el transcurso de su conferencia "Nuevos conflictos, nuevos retos para construir la paz", pronunciada en el marco de la Conferencia Iberoamérica sobre mediación y resolución de conflictos internacionales, que concluye este martes en Valencia.
"La fórmula para la paz", según ha recordado, "fue propuesta por el presidente Zelenski ante el G-20 el pasado mes de noviembre, consta de 10 puntos, desde la seguridad nuclear hasta el respeto e nuestra integridad territorial o el regreso de todos los prisioneros de guerra".

Con esta declaración, dejan tanto a Zelensky como la vice ministra de Defensa, con las nalgas al aire.. Serhiy Cherevaty, *portavoz del mando oriental de las FAU* en declaraciones citadas por la agencia "Ukrinform".*admite que la situación en Soledar es "muy difícil*" y "la más complicada del frente oriental". "Durante la jornada golpearon Soledar en 86 ocasiones con distintos tipos de artillería.
Agregó que, después de que las fuerzas rusas no consiguieran avanzar en esa zona del frente en los últimos 6 meses, están concentrando allí a las mejores unidades de la compañía privada Wagner "para mostrar algún resultado". No obstante, Cherevaty señaló que los métodos militares rusos pasan por lograr pequeños triunfos tácticos empleando para ello una fuerza arrolladora y aceptando sufrir un gran número de bajas en el proceso.

*El gran fantasma de esta guerra. El Grupo Wagner*, del cual yo tengo mi idea, y no es lo que aquí aparece, aunque conviene bastante. El Grupo Wagner es una compañía militar privada creada por el empresario ruso Yevgueni Prigozhin pese a que estas formaciones están prohibidas por la legislación de este país, se ha convertido en el principal destacamento de asalto de las fuerzas rusas que combaten en Ucrania.
Aunque no hay cifras verificables sobre su número de efectivos, algunas publicaciones occidentales señalan que cuenta con más de 50.000 efectivos y todo tipo de armamento. Los "mercenarios" del Grupo Wagner, que se llama a sí mismo "La orquesta" y a sus integrantes, "músicos", según Prigozhin, son "héroes que defendieron al pueblo sirio y a otros pueblos de países árabes, africanos y latinoamericanos desvalidos, y se convirtieron en uno de los pilares de nuestra patria".
En septiembre del año pasado, después de querellarse en varias ocasiones contra quienes los vinculaban al Grupo Wagner, el empresario admitió finalmente que él lo había fundado.
*No, no son mercenarios, y eso de PCM, Compañía Militar Privada, que lo compre el que esté durmiendo. ¿Acaso ustedes creen que unidades militares fuera del ejército ruso, van a participar en una operación que requiere una estrategia global del estado ruso?, seamos serios.

El MAE del Reino Unido está "apoyando" a las familias de dos británicos desaparecidos en Ucrania*. La nota emitida hoy por un portavoz oficial del Foreign Office alude a los nacionales británicos Andrew Bagshaw, de 48 años, y Christopher Parry, de 28, vistos por última vez en ese país el pasado viernes, según reveló la policía nacional ucraniana.
Estos varones se encontraban en Ucrania supuestamente por motivos humanitarios que no han sido especificados. Ambos se dirigían hacia la ciudad de Soledar, en el este de la región ucraniana de Donetsk, donde se perdió el contacto con ellos desde el viernes pasado.
"...Estos varones...", mdr.​
*Los máximos dirigentes de la UE y la OTAN se comprometieron este martes a fortalecer el apoyo a Ucrania y profundizar su cooperación.*
"Debemos seguir reforzando nuestra asociación entre la OTAN y la UE. Y debemos fortalecer aún más nuestro apoyo a Ucrania", dijo en una conferencia de prensa conjunta el secretario general de la alianza militar, Jens Stoltenberg.
¿Ustedes saben cuál es el colmo de la OTAN?, pues que terminarán comprando armamento ruso...

El gobernador de Donetsk *Denís Pushilin dice que Soledar será "liberada próximamente*". "Los acontecimientos allí se desarrollan de tal forma que la ciudad será liberada próximamente", dijo Pushílin a la televisión pública rusa. Pushilin reconoció que el avance de las tropas rusas se logra "a un precio muy elevado" y agregó que los combates se desarrollan ahora en la parte "oeste de la ciudad".

El portavoz del Kremlin,* Dmitry Peskov, *en sesión informativa diaria dijo que* Ucrania y Occidente habían reaccionado "cínicamente" al alto el fuego* de 36 horas propuesto por el presidente Putin, para conmemorar la Navidad ortodoxa. Dijo que la tregua se anunció con fines humanitarios para que los cristianos ortodoxos pudieran celebrar la Navidad, pero Ucrania dice que las tropas rusas bombardearon decenas de posiciones y asentamientos a lo largo de la línea del frente el sábado, cuando se suponía que la tregua entraría en vigor.

*Buque de guerra ruso realiza ejercicios en el mar de Noruega.* El buque está armado con armas de crucero hipersónicas, La tripulación de la fragata 'Almirante de la Flota de la Unión Soviética Gorshkov' realizó un ejercicio de defensa aérea en el Mar de Noruega",dijo el martes el Ministerio de Defensa. "La tripulación... realizó un ejercicio para repeler los medios de un ataque aéreo de un enemigo simulado en el Mar de Noruega".
¿Y los noruegos no pudieron evitarlo?, no entiendo la noticia.

*En el terreno.*
www.facebook.com/100089209420075/posts/pfbid0uLo3Axdyjk1WsSxtt3i6KHrc1itoQtbGftjvNNF4Ao6VCNgTwZMVGXoy8Abwi8EPl/?mibextid=Nif5oz

La Quinta Brigada quema a los combatientes ucranianos en Marinka. El reconocimiento de la 5.ª Brigada del 1.er AC ha revelado un* área de concentración de AFU en Marinka*. Los militantes ucranianos fueron alcanzados con proyectiles incendiarios. Video
En el segmento ucraniano de las redes sociales, continúan apareciendo* más y más videos nuevos con militantes que abandonan Soledar. *Ante esto, un miembro de Bandera, que claramente está bajo la influencia, regaña a las FAU que se han ido de la ciudad. Video
*Perdidos en Berestovo.* 15 personas del batallón "Berlingo" de AFU desaparecieron el 7 de diciembre cerca de Berestovo. No encontrado hasta ahora. Si no fueron capturados, entonces están enterrados en algún lugar allí. Foto
Unidades de asalto de la PMC "Wagner" atrincheradas en el centro de Soledar. Video
Las FAU, la 46.a Brigada Separada de Asalto Aerotransportado, confirmaron *grandes pérdidas de personal*, derrotas y combates en el entorno operativo. Fotos
Ya lo decía, *terminarán comprando armamento ruso*. La OTAN y la UE han agotado sus reservas militares al proporcionar ayuda a Ucrania, anunció Stoltenberg. Video
Maxim, apodado "*Asmond". Nativo de la ciudad de Sumy, oficial con grado de teniente. A Bandera.* Nota, al momento de su viaje final, había bajado de peso. Foto
Destruido* Iveco 65E19WM LMV bajo Soledar*. Video
El ucraniano* Nikita Sokolov (Shama) fue eliminado con muchos otros en Makeyevka, observe los numerosos tatuajes nazi*s, 88 para Heil Hitler, el signo de Azov, esvásticas en su muñeca, SS Totenkopf que se muestra debajo de su manga y el Sol Negro en su codo. Foto
La *parte occidental de Soledar y el último camino* que queda por salir del pueblo. Video
A juzgar por las declaraciones de la *esposa de un tal Yura*, que murió en Donbass, solo una de las *morgues* cerca de la línea del frente en la dirección de Artyomovsk recibió* 110 soldados UAF muertos durante la víspera de Año Nuevo, y mientras estaban allí, llegaron 2 camiones más*. Foto
Helicóptero de ataque ruso *Mi-28NM visto por primera vez con un misil LMUR "305" en la región de Zaporozia.* Velocidad del misil hasta 250 m/s y proporciona un alcance de hasta 14,5 km. Dependiendo de la altitud de lanzamiento, el vuelo se realiza a altitudes de 100 a 600 m. Video y fotos
*Agapov Konstantin de Kamenets-Podolsky. Entrenador y campeón de MMA en la categoría de peso fascista. A Bandera.* Fotos
La MAE de Alemania, Annalena *Baerbock, ha llegado a Járkov* en una visita no anunciada. Baerbock repitió públicamente que Ucrania necesita más armas y ayuda. Esta mujer es peor que su Jefe el salchicha. Video
Un niño, pues ya no existe. *la guerra no es un juego de video*. Foto
La *derrota del MLRS "Grad" ucraniano por el UAV kamikaze ruso "Lancet"*. Video
Una empleada de la Dirección General de la Policía Nacional de Ucrania en la región de* Volyn, Natalia Pasichnyk, sobre las enormes pérdidas de la población masculina de esta región* occidental de Ucrania en el Donbass, a la que antes no les importaba. Foto
Un *golpe certero de Lancet en el RM-70 MLRS* (versión checoslovaca del Grad) al noroeste de Avdeyevka. Video
*Yuriy Jojlov era un soldado ucraniano. Publicó un post solicitando dinero para las tropas en Artemosvk, y 10 minutos después de la publicación apareció ahorcado*. La familia sospecha que no fue suicidio ya que los últimos meses había sido crítico con Zelensky. Como fuere, ya no existe. Fotos
*Foto: Grupos de asalto de la PMC "Wagner" tomaron el centro de Soledar. La ciudad está siendo limpiada. La defensa de las FAU se derrumbó.*







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## arevacoali (Miércoles a la(s) 12:32 AM)

Honkler dijo:


> Como finalmente se rompa el frente, y a los rusos les de por entrar hacia Kiev, se van a cagar en las patas los amos del judío y su tropa… no van a tener como pararlos después del desgaste.



No se le ha perdido nada a Rusia en Kiev fuera del Dombas, es una ratonera para los rusos, es un Afganistán 2.0.
El romper el frente es bueno y desestabilizara Ucrania o negocia o seguirán destrozando equipo OTAN, a ver quién puede más.

Rusia no sólo pelea contra ucrania pelea contra la OTAN, si destruye el ejército Ucraniano, a destrozado a la OTAN.

Aparte de la desinformación de que Putin quiere invadir Ucrania o Kiev, no tiene sentido meterse en ese ese berengenal, tiene sentido una vez destrozado el frente, hacer operaciones especiales y buscar el apoyo de la desidencia de Ucrania, que la hay, para que aparten a Zelensky.
Pero eso tiene que caer como una fruta madura y cuando los anglos vean que está todo perdido.


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 12:34 AM)




----------



## Guanotopía (Miércoles a la(s) 12:34 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323958
> 
> 
> Las fuerzas de la PMC "Wagner" despejaron las minas de Soledar



Es curioso, hace unos pocos días había gente que pensaba que aquello era un azovstal 2, que estaría lleno de soldados, equipos y trampas, sin embargo parece que está vacío.

¿Se habrá abandonado porque una mina es mal lugar para usar de bunker? Es que si no la importancia estratégica de Soledar es brutal, por mucho que los Yagos y Pulidos lo nieguen, Rusia se habría hecho con un centro logístico a prueba de himars.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Miércoles a la(s) 12:39 AM)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Es curioso, hace unos pocos días había gente que pensaba que aquello era un azovstal 2, que estaría lleno de soldados, equipos y trampas, sin embargo parece que está vacío.
> 
> ¿Se habrá abandonado porque una mina es mal lugar para usar de bunker? Es que si no la importancia estratégica de Soledar es brutal, por mucho que los Yagos y Pulidos lo nieguen, Rusia se habría hecho con un centro logístico a prueba de himars.



Yo llevo pensando que las minas esas no tienen ningún sentido desde el punto de vista estratégico. Se entra por pozos verticales de 300 m de profundidad. Bajan adentro y luego, qué. Si llegas y están ahí jugando al escondite, pues tienes dos opciones. Te quedas fuera y esperas, según vas saliendo los cazas. Eso por las buenas. Por las malas, bloqueas los elevadores, les cortas la luz y ya suplicarán... Probablemente sea todo propaganda mediática más bien. O juntaletrismo vulgaris. Otra cosa es la importancia del pueblo ese (10000 habitantes, llamarlo ciudad es exagerar) como punto de apoyo para otros objetivos, ahí no entro.


----------



## NPI (Miércoles a la(s) 12:50 AM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Bombardeos brutales sí. No tengo simpatías por el estado ucraniano. Ninguna. Pero están ganando y van a ganar.





FICCIÓN vs. REALIDAD

P.D.: se lo dije a otro de los tuyos, si sois tan listos, porque no acertáis los números de la lotería y dejáis de dar la murga en un foro tan irrelevante como Burbuja


----------



## Abstenuto (Miércoles a la(s) 12:51 AM)

ignorante dijo:


> Pienso que se lo cree. Es el fruto del sistema educativo. Mentes sin capacidad crítica que siempre han creído lo que ven en la tele. Ahora la envían para que ella misma cree los contenidos. Naturalmente al lado ucraniano, a traducir lo que se cuenta en los medios de allí, rodeada de un montón de nazis a diestro y siniestro (como la familia tipo en TVE del otro día).
> 
> Esto le sale gratis al Deep state anglosajón. Una panda de burros con garganta de loro recitando obedientes las lecciones aprendidas. Y no podía faltar concederle una zanahoria de premio y recompensa.
> 
> Mientras, Pablo González se pudre en la cárcel sin juicio y nadie le devolverá el tiempo de su vida perdido (y esperemos que sea solo eso) para satisfacer los intereses en realidad de los mismos HP que _adiestraron_ a esta otra criatura. Sólo porque Pablo "falló" y no se dejó comer el tarro. No es útil para el sistema, más bien resulta peligroso, dejar sueltos a los pocos auténticos periodistas que aún quedan.



A este periodista de RTVE, que da mil vueltas a la rubia tonta y al que se le nota muy leído en temas de política internacional, no le darán ningún premio. Al contrario, está ganando puntos para que le abran la puerta de salida


----------



## Iskra (Miércoles a la(s) 12:51 AM)




----------



## Lego. (Miércoles a la(s) 1:11 AM)

Marx lo dijo dijo:


> La razón por la que los Ukranianos morirán hasta la última persona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Timmermans es una especie de jinete del apocalipsis europeo, el HDLGP

Esto es de 2016, ya entonces lo tenía claro: Destrucción o destrucción.


----------



## ryder87 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:17 AM)




----------



## Iskra (Miércoles a la(s) 1:36 AM)

Las FAU tienen pérdidas monstruosas, en Soledar nadie cuenta los soldados muertos, - le dijo la verdad a CNN un oficial de las mismas.

El soldado ucraniano que lucha en Soledar le dijo a CNN la verdad: la situación es "crítica" y el número de muertos es tan alto que "nadie cuenta los muertos". A pesar de que los ucranianos han perdido muchos soldados, sus filas se reponen a medida que continúa la lucha por el pueblo minero: "El personal de nuestras unidades se ha actualizado en casi la mitad, más o menos. Ni siquiera tenemos tiempo para recordar cada uno". distintivos de llamada de otros [cuando llega nuevo personal]".

CNN no da su nombre por razones de seguridad (para que la Gestapo no reproche la verdad).

El soldado dijo que las autoridades ucranianas finalmente abandonarían la lucha por Soledar y se preguntó por qué no lo habían hecho hasta ahora. “Todos entienden que la ciudad será abandonada. Todos entienden esto”, dijo. "Solo quiero entender cuál es el punto [de pelear casa por casa]. ¿Por qué morir si nos vamos hoy o mañana de todos modos?"


----------



## España1 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:51 AM)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Ya verán cuando lleguen los Jimars...  y todas las demas Wunderwaffen
> 
> Los Gandules otanistas de :
> 
> ...



Soledar?


ellos están en Kremina!


----------



## Iskra (Miércoles a la(s) 1:55 AM)

Leyendo el artículo de Sputnik veo que vamos bien en el hilo. Aplauso a todos (los visibles, claro).









Bajmut: por qué la ciudad es clave para la liberación del Donbás


Todos los ojos están puestos en Bajmut, una ciudad del Donbás convertida en picadora de carne para las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, que están sufriendo grandes pérdidas ahí por parte del Ejército ruso.




sputniknews.lat





*Bajmut: por qué la ciudad es clave para la liberación del Donbás*






© AP Photo / Libkos

Todos los ojos están puestos en Bajmut, una ciudad del Donbás convertida en picadora de carne para las FAU, que están sufriendo grandes pérdidas ahí por parte del Ejército ruso.
Tras independizarse de Kiev en 2014 después del golpe de Estado en ese país, la República Popular de Donetsk estableció el control de Bajmut(conocida como ArtIiómovsk en ese momento). Sin embargo, la junta militar de Kiev capturó la ciudad en julio de 2014.
La ciudad es de suma importancia para ambos lados, y todo el conflicto se centra ahora en lo que sucede allí. Actualmente, el enfrentamiento por la ciudad se ha intensificado drásticamente.
Para conocer por qué la ciudad es clave para ambas partes del conflicto, Sputnik conversó con el veterano de guerra y analista estadounidense de seguridad y asuntos internacionales, Mark Sleboda.


"En primer lugar, desde un nivel de importancia, una de las prioridades militares rusas era asegurar todo el Donbás, asegurar la *liberación de todo allí"*, dijo el experto. "Y al estar justo en el* centro de la región* de Donetsk, Bajmut a menudo ha sido llamada la clave de Donetsk. Entonces, por supuesto, toda esa área tiene que ser liberada (...) Bajmut también es un *importante centro logístico y de transporte porque tiene dos carreteras que se cruzan y vías férreas *que van hacia el norte, hasta Moscú, y luego pasan por el sur y luego hacia la ciudad de Donetsk".
En segundo lugar, explica el analista, Bajmut es el *eje de toda la segunda línea de defensa del régimen de Kiev.*"Después de eso, sólo hay una última línea defensiva en Donetsk de cualquier nodo importante entre Slaviansk y Kramatorsk, más al oeste", explicó Sleboda.
En tercer lugar, la toma de Bajmut* amenaza con nuevos avances y flanqueos en otras direcciones debido a su ubicación geográfica.*
Finalmente permitiría un *mayor control del canal Donetsk-Severski, que abastece de agua a la ciudad de Donetsk, *de acuerdo con el veterano de guerra. Sleboda señaló que el régimen de Kiev cortó el suministro de agua a Donetsk hace cinco años. *"También lo hicieron en Crimea (...) cortar el agua es lo que hacen"*.
*Se activa todo el frente alrededor de Bajmut*

"Toda la línea del frente, particularmente en el área norte y sur de Bajmut y Donetsk, está completamente activada", dijo el experto. "Y en todas partes, las unidades rusas, particularmente dirigidas por la compañía militar privada Wagner, están al asalto".
El veterano militar estadounidense explicó que las fuerzas militares rusas también avanzan a Soledar, un pequeño pueblo que se encuentra a 18 kilómetros al noreste de Bajmut. El 9 de enero, el Estado Mayor de Defensa de la República Popular de Donetsk anunció que las fuerzas rusas habían tomado el control de la aldea de Bajmutskoye, cerca de la ciudad de Soledar. Los acontecimientos podrían allanar el camino para la liberación del Donbás.
"Tanto Bajmut como Soledar son penetrados al mismo tiempo por las fuerzas rusas y hay combates dentro de los distritos de la ciudad (...) Rusia está progresando ahora más rápido, diría yo. Hay una defensa feroz, de eso no hay duda, pero esta penetrando y envolviendo a un ritmo cada vez más rápido", señaló Sleboda.

Según el analista, parece haber una* falla general en la capacidad del régimen de Kiev para rotar fuerzas y suministrar refuerzos al ritmo que lo ha estado haciendo durante los últimos meses.*

"Además, *su artillería ha sido silenciada en un grado mucho mayor*", continuó Sleboda. "El fuego de artillería de contrabatería rusa ha sido extremadamente ofensivo. Lo que ya era una ventaja de 9 a 1 en términos de artillería es probablemente mayor en este momento".
Para colmo, las fuerzas ucranianas han sufrido grandes* perdidas, que oscilan entre 300 y 1.000 personas por día*, según informes occidentales. Aproximadamente el 90% de las bajas del régimen de Kiev continúan siendo por ataques de artillería rusa, de acuerdo con el analista.
Agrega que la particularidad de la lucha por Bajmut y *las áreas ajustadas es que son muy fáciles de defender y muy difíciles de atacar, debido a la ventaja de la altura*. Quienes controlen esa altura pueden ver todo y disparar a las tropas que se acercan.
*"Para tener una escala, Kiev tiene, solo en el área de Bajmut, unos 60.000 soldados", dijo Sleboda. "Ahora, muchos de ellos son reclutas en defensa territorial, pero también tienen algunas de sus mejores tropas allí. Según el jefe de Wagner [Evguéni Prigozhin], han levantado unas 500 líneas defensivas de trincheras dentro de la ciudad". *

A lo anterior hay que agregar que Bajmut tiene una *geografía inusua*l, de acuerdo con el veterano de guerra estadounidense, que está d*ividida por un río y tiene cuerpos de agua*, lo que la hace más fácil de defender.

"Hay *extensos túneles subterráneos en Bajmut, que convergen, al parecer, en algún punto con las grandes minas de sal de Soledar* justo al norte", apuntó el analista. "Estos fueron construidos como sistemas de búnker y fortificaciones muy extensos de la Segunda Guerra Mundial por la Unión Soviética. Según los informes, algunos de estos túneles son lo suficientemente grandes como para introducir y sacar tanques. Entonces, hay una ciudad debajo de la ciudad, lo que hace que la defensa sea aún mejor desde una posición defensiva y mucho más difícil para atacar".
Pero a pesar de las dificultades para penetrar en la zona, las fuerzas rusas están avanzando, enfatizó Sleboda, y aseguró que solo en los últimos dos días, hubo un avance en Soledar, lo que ayudará a amenazar toda la línea defensiva del Ejército ucraniano en el lugar.
El 10 de enero, el centro de la ciudad de Soledar pasó a estar bajo el control de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), anunció Denís Pushilin, jefe interino de la región que a partir del 30 de septiembre forma parte de Rusia.

Lo anterior es importante porque en el norte también hay una agrupación ofensiva de Kiev en dirección a las pequeñas ciudades de *Kremennaya y Sviátovo*, de acuerdo con el analista de seguridad.

Sleboda también llamó la atención sobre lo que parecen ser *movilizaciones activas en el sur de Donetsk, en Ugledar, en Zaporozhie, así como más al norte y al oeste, en la frontera entre Bielorrusia y Ucrania. Estas actividades se han vuelto posibles porque el suelo se está congelando ahora *y todos se están preparando para ese "clima de lucha invernal", según el experto.

Rusia inició el 24 de febrero una operación militar en Donetsk y Lugansk para "defender a los civiles que desde hace ocho año eran víctimas de un genocidio por parte del régimen ucraniano".


----------



## Señor X (Miércoles a la(s) 2:01 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> El Prigozhin es el jefe de un ejército de presidiarios. Menudo mal-mal bicho tiene que ser para manejar eso.



Los convictos son una parte mínima de esos mercenarios. La Wagner hay que verla como el brazo armado privado que da cobijo a todo soldado que por una u otra razón, no puede estar en las fuerzas armadas rusas. Desde no cumplir algún requisito administrativo a ser culpables por delitos dolosos o imprudentes que les retiran del servicio. O simplemente porque ganan más (con más riesgo, obviamente). Es un error intentar asimilarlos a robagallinas que no saben disparar y han aprendido en tres semanas.


----------



## Salamandra (Miércoles a la(s) 2:12 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo de que "la OTAN no puede dejar ganar a Rusia" me recuerda a la última vez que entraron unos cacos a mi casa cuando vivía en el Caribe.
> Yo pensé lo mismo, que no podía dejarles ganar...pero se llevaron todo lo que quisieron



Aaaaaamigo ¿Pero hiciste todo lo que se te ocurrió ¿no?. Pues la OTAN y sobre todo el Capo harán lo mismo.

Aquí cuando se acabe el primero se perfila el segundo... mientras vayan de uno en uno ni tan mal.


----------



## España1 (Miércoles a la(s) 2:24 AM)

Ojo, PedoPeter afirma hoy haber sido agente secreto en Ucrania de joven.


Cuantos años llevará la operación gestándose?


----------



## Kill33r (Miércoles a la(s) 2:27 AM)

Eslacaña dijo:


> La Archer es de lo mejor del mercado.
> En el siguiente video en dos minutos: prepara la pieza, lanza tres disparos y se va. Pues bien aún no impactó el primero y el camión ya está saliendo de la zona, y del camión no se baja nadie, todo automatizado y cronometrado. Acojonante.
> España aún con artillería remolcada.



Te meten un geranio por la luna delantera que te tatúa la bandera de VW escarabajo con los 4 carburadores 

No me quiero imaginar pillar una mina con una rueda delantera


----------



## Homero+10 (Miércoles a la(s) 2:42 AM)




----------



## ATARAXIO (Miércoles a la(s) 2:50 AM)

“El enemigo nº 1 de Europa es EEUU una vez más ” . La llamada 2ª guerra mundial fue una pinza con URSS para derrotar Europa igual que ahora.


Edito para añadir este vídeo Fernando Moragón: “El enemigo número 1 de Europa es EEUU” Fernando Moragón, experto en geopolítica especializado en Rusia, China y Asia Central, nos acompaña en Negocios Televisión para hablar sobre la situación que se está viviendo en Europa con la guerra de...




www.burbuja.info





Fernando Moragón: “El enemigo número 1 de Europa es EEUU”

Fernando Moragón, experto en geopolítica especializado en Rusia, China y Asia Central, nos acompaña en Negocios Televisión para hablar sobre la situación que se está viviendo en Europa con la guerra de Ucrania. Durante su entrevista, analiza los discursos de Joe Biden y Volodymyr Zelensky en Washington y asegura que "Europa va hacia una pobreza extrema" y que "la guerra con la OTAN va para largo, es la postura de Putin".


----------



## Alvin Red (Miércoles a la(s) 3:03 AM)

Después de la toma de Soledar, aun no confirmada por Ucrania, veremos cual es la tendencia futura... supongo que aun no habrán grandes avances sino ir por Avdiivka, Toretsk, etc para eliminar las defensas construidas durante ocho años, aun falta tiempo para ver grandes avances, salvo ataque sorpresa desde Bielorrusia.

Rusky del dia


----------



## Diogenes42 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:07 AM)

Se creía el payaso farlopero que los rusos no iban a descubrir lo que los nazis esconden en Bakhmut, lo quería todo para él y su putilla. Esas noches interminables de coca y champán se le van a acabar.







50 millones de botellas de vino espumoso yacen bajo la superficie de la tierra en las históricas cuevas de yeso de Artwinery en Bakhmut, Donbas, Ucrania. El productor ahora debe decidir si destruye o no las botellas para mantenerlas fuera del alcance de los rusos.






elmundovino.elmundo.es


El portal de www.elmundo.es sobre los mejores vinos con servicio de consulta viniola atendido por expertos. Completasases de datos n las que se pueden buscar y comprar, Bodegas, por zonas, denominaciones, vinos, etc. Consultorio especializado y una seleccion de bodegas españolas. Ademas de...



elmundovino.elmundo.es


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (Miércoles a la(s) 3:11 AM)

Iskra dijo:


> Espero que Kadirov (por ejemplo) tome nota y actúe en consecuencia...
> *El jefe del comité parlamentario finlandés de asuntos exteriores pidió el asesinato de soldados rusos*
> 
> “La guerra terminará solo cuando hayan muerto tantos soldados rusos que sea imposible para las autoridades rusas continuar la guerra. Por lo tanto, matar soldados rusos es bueno y se debe ayudar a los ucranianos a matarlos ”, dijo el parlamentario Jussi Halla-aho.
> ...



Que cara más hostiable… Antes de ejecutarle con un tiro en la cabeza


----------



## troperker (Miércoles a la(s) 3:25 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Joder, vaya ortografía....
> 
> El futuro de los "salvadores de occidente"....



Bueno te go manos grandes h dedos que son demasiadl para estos teclados de lso xelulares

Salvar a occidente para que
Salvar el planeta para que

Bombas nucleares para todos
Hay que disfrutar el espectaculo sobre todo este.planeta esta lleno de gente clmo tu


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (Miércoles a la(s) 4:28 AM)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> Se creía el payaso farlopero que los rusos no iban a descubrir lo que los nazis esconden en Bakhmut, lo quería todo para él y su putilla. Esas noches interminables de coca y champán se le van a acabar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La estrategia es clara


----------



## España1 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:36 AM)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> La estrategia es clara
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324093



Cuando se lo beban los rusos Zelenskyy retoma Bakhmut. Todo está ya en la Iliada


----------



## Impresionante (Miércoles a la(s) 5:07 AM)

Embajador ucro en Londres:

"_Estamos perdiendo gente a diestra y siniestra. No anunciamos cuántas de las bajas son militares o civiles, pero pueden imaginar que los números son enormes", _aseveró Prystaiko.


----------



## Mabuse (Miércoles a la(s) 5:37 AM)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> Se creía el payaso farlopero que los rusos no iban a descubrir lo que los nazis esconden en Bakhmut, lo quería todo para él y su putilla. Esas noches interminables de coca y champán se le van a acabar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 6:25 AM)

SE ANUNCIA LA CAPTURA TOTAL DE SOLEDAR POR RUSIA.


❗ PMC "Wagner" capturó por completo la ciudad de Soledar

La ciudad está en ruinas, cientos de soldados muertos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están en las calles.

Impactante video directamente desde el centro de la ciudad (exclusivo) - PUTIN TG TEAM

Vídeo 18+


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 6:28 AM)

La ministra de Defensa canadiense, Anita Anand, anunció que Canadá comprará sistemas de defensa aérea NASAMS y misiles antiaéreos de los Estados Unidos para transferirlos a Ucrania. El costo total de la compra será de CAD 406 millones (US$ 302 millones) y es parte de un paquete de asistencia militar adicional de CAD 500 millones para Ucrania anunciado por el primer ministro canadiense Trudeau el 14 de noviembre de 2022. Total desde febrero de 2022 Canadá asignó más de mil millones de dólares canadienses (más de 745 millones de dólares estadounidenses) en asistencia militar a Ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 6:30 AM)

Mabuse dijo:


>



Gran peli.
Hace años que la tengo. Enorme el Qinn.


----------



## Archimanguina (Miércoles a la(s) 6:32 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Después de la toma de Soledar, aun no confirmada por Ucrania, veremos cual es la tendencia futura... supongo que aun no habrán grandes avances sino ir por Avdiivka, Toretsk, etc para eliminar las defensas construidas durante ocho años, aun falta tiempo para ver grandes avances, salvo ataque sorpresa desde Bielorrusia.
> 
> Rusky del dia



Se iran de vacaciones 15 dias, como cuando tomaron lisisanks o como se llame.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 6:32 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> SE ANUNCIA LA CAPTURA TOTAL DE SOLEDAR POR RUSIA.
> 
> 
> ❗ PMC "Wagner" capturó por completo la ciudad de Soledar
> ...



¿Ya no es "putiniano"?


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 6:41 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> ¿Ya no es "putiniano"?



Es el nombre del Telegram.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Miércoles a la(s) 6:48 AM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> jajajaja, en ajedrez soy lamentable
> 
> Pero el juego si acaso puede asemejarse a la disposición táctica de las tropas en el campo de batalla, y ya concediendo mucho. La gran estrategia tiene miles de variables que ni el jugador más experto podría notar, hace falta tener una visión mucho más extensa que un simple tablero.
> 
> ¿Alejandro, Escipión o Aníbal sabían algo de ajedrez? ¿a que no? Y nadie negará que fueron geniales estrategas...



Lamentable desde luego  .... tienes que practicar.... en el ajedrez tiene remedio... en la vida, muchas veces, no.
Sólo matizar que eso es un error táctico, de falta de conocimiento de aperturas, no estratégico.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 7:03 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> Es el nombre del Telegram.



Es confusa tu respuesta.

Ya sé que has reproducido un telegrama. Pero sigo preguntando si sigue siendo "putiniano" para tí, o empiezas a mutar de opinión. Ya sabes, rectificar es de sabios.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 7:06 AM)

Los otanistas deberían tirar a la basura el Call of duty y empezar a practicar con el ajedrez.

El Go, que lo dejen para mas adelante. Para cuando quieran incordiar al dragón chino.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Miércoles a la(s) 7:23 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> Los otanistas deberían tirar a la basura el Call of duty y empezar a practicar con el ajedrez.
> 
> El Go, que lo dejen para mas adelante. Para cuando quieran incordiar al dragón chino.



Hay un ajedrez chino, el Xiangqi que se adapta más a la situación actual... donde hay realmente "Artilleria" no como el ajedrez convencional.


----------



## John Nash (Miércoles a la(s) 7:29 AM)

Que quede claro para todos de una vez la auténtica naturaleza de nuestros regimenes politicos (y que se vaya olvidando eso de la libertad y la democracia):









¿Adiós, autonomía estratégica? Tras Ucrania, la UE no discute la primacía de la OTAN


La declaración conjunta UE-OTAN hace más hincapié en los lazos transatlánticos y en el papel de la Alianza Atlántica. Pero muchos en la Unión siguen desconfiando de EEUU como un socio fiable




www.elconfidencial.com





*¿Adiós, autonomía estratégica? Tras Ucrania, la UE no discute la primacía de la OTAN*


Todo ello ha quedado reflejado en la declaración conjunta firmada este martes por Jens Stoltenberg, secretario general de la OTAN, y los presidentes Ursula von der Leyen, de la Comisión Europea, y Charles Michel, del Consejo Europeo. En ella se señala que “se trata de un momento clave para la seguridad y la estabilidad euroatlánticas, que demuestra más que nunca la importancia del vínculo transatlántico y exige *una cooperación más estrecha* entre la UE y la OTAN”.















Todos llaman a papá Biden: Putin pincha el globo de la autonomía estratégica europea


La crisis en Ucrania es un duro golpe de realidad para los defensores de que la UE se haga cargo de su propia seguridad, aunque ellos defienden que refuerza su tesis




www.elconfidencial.com





A la hora de la verdad lo que importa es *a quién llamas primero* cuando te encuentras ante un problema. Y la respuesta para la inmensa mayoría de Europa si hay una amenaza a su seguridad sigue siendo la misma que desde hace décadas: a Washington.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 7:32 AM)

Il Russo en Telegram

_Varias fuentes informan que el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, le pidió a Zelensky esta noche que ordenara la retirada de las tropas de *Bakhmut, porque es difícil e inútil mantenerlo después de la caída de Soledar. Pero Zelensky se negó.*_


Bakhmut es Artemovsk, para que llamemos a las cosas por su nombre

_**_


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 7:34 AM)

Literalmente, hemos creado un mundo en el que las corporaciones están tomando todos los poderes.
Y que nos irá bien mientras a las corporaciones les vaya bien y, paradojas de la vida, a ellas no les va
bien si no nos joden y no controlan los gobiernos para que les rescaten de sus fracasos. 

Entonces, ¿con quién, con cual o qué negocia Rusia si los gobiernos y políticos no tienen poder real?
Ahí tienen la verdadera razón por la que Occidente es incapaz de llegar a un acuerdo

Así que, esta distopia entre capital, trabajo y mercancía política es insostenible y Rusia lo ve claro.
De ahí que Patrushev diga lo que dice y parece un genio.


----------



## John Nash (Miércoles a la(s) 7:35 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> Il Russo en Telegram
> 
> _Varias fuentes informan que el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, le pidió a Zelensky esta noche que ordenara la retirada de las tropas de Bakhmut, porque es difícil e inútil mantenerlo después de la caída de Soledar. Pero Zelensky se negó
> 
> **_



Entiéndase que no se niega Zelensky. Se niega OTAN-USA. Cada vez que se evoca a Zelensky se debe interpretar USA-OTAN.
Estas decisiones como las demás no las toma un actor cómico judío.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Miércoles a la(s) 7:37 AM)

Vamos a ver como los Mass Mierda encubren un poco lo Soledar.

*La policía británica investiga un envío de uranio en el aeropuerto de Heathrow*
La policía del Reino Unido investiga el descubrimiento de uranio en el aeropuerto de Heathrow a finales de 2022


11 enero 2023 09:21


En el Reino Unido, los agentes antiterroristas de la policía iniciaron una investigación sobre un paquete de uranio que llegó al aeropuerto de Heathrow desde Omán en diciembre de 2022. The Evening Standard escribe sobre esto el 10 de enero .

“Los oficiales antiterroristas fueron contactados por colegas de la guardia fronteriza en Heathrow después de que se encontrara una cantidad muy pequeña de material contaminado (uranio) en un paquete que llegó al Reino Unido el 29 de diciembre de 2022, después de una búsqueda de rutina”, dijo la policía. dicho.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Miércoles a la(s) 7:39 AM)

*Las acciones de la Federación Rusa en Artemovsk y Soledar interrumpen la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Melitopol*


Según se informó desde el terreno, en Soledar unidades de la PMC Wagner ya combaten en el mismo centro de la ciudad. Bajo el ataque de los voluntarios rusos, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania se retiran aleatoriamente. El presidente Zelensky y el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya han comenzado a preparar activamente a la opinión pública del país para la retirada de Soledar.

Según los expertos militares, las acciones exitosas de las tropas rusas interrumpen la próxima ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Melitopol. Debido a las grandes pérdidas, el comando del ejército ucraniano se ve obligado a transferir fuerzas adicionales a Artemivsk desde la región de Zaporozhye.

En particular, se informa sobre la transferencia del 55. ° OABR, el 9. ° regimiento operativo de Gepard NGU y el batallón Skif a la dirección de Artemov. Sin embargo, estas unidades ya han sufrido enormes pérdidas y no pueden ofrecer una resistencia efectiva.

Cabe señalar que el próximo ataque de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Melitopol tenía como objetivo cortar el suministro de tropas rusas al grupo del sur. Además, al atacar en la región de Zaporozhye, el ejército ucraniano planeaba llegar al Mar de Azov, que ahora es un mar interior de la Federación Rusa. Con toda probabilidad, ahora estos planes no están destinados a hacerse realidad.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 7:42 AM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Hay un ajedrez chino, el Xiangqi que se adapta más a la situación actual... donde hay realmente "Artilleria" no como el ajedrez convencional.









Xiangqi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 7:45 AM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> *Las acciones de la Federación Rusa en Artemovsk y Soledar interrumpen la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en Melitopol*
> 
> 
> Según se informó desde el terreno, en Soledar unidades de la PMC Wagner ya combaten en el mismo centro de la ciudad. Bajo el ataque de los voluntarios rusos, las formaciones armadas de Ucrania se retiran aleatoriamente. El presidente Zelensky y el mando de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania ya han comenzado a preparar activamente a la opinión pública del país para la retirada de Soledar.
> ...




Tremendo como retuercen la realidad mediante un titular.


----------



## Impresionante (Miércoles a la(s) 7:47 AM)




----------



## Caronte el barquero (Miércoles a la(s) 7:51 AM)

“Paracaidistas de la 46 Brigada Aeromóvil de AFU, recibieron congelación; uno de ellos será amputado mañana diez dedos de los pies, ya que han estado luchando en frío durante muchos días y permanecen en posiciones (¿antes de que viniera Wagner?)”, dijo el periodista ucraniano Butusov. . Hace -14C en Soledar ahora. 



Mientras otros disfrutan del frío


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 7:54 AM)

Que los NAFO van diciendo por ahí que el machaca de los wagner, Prigozhin , se ha hecho la foto en otra mina que no es la de Soledar.

Negación, ira, negociación, depresión y aceptación. 
Están en la primera fase.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Miércoles a la(s) 7:55 AM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Que se vuelvan ya para casa. Demasiado Hollywood ven y luego....


----------



## Mabuse (Miércoles a la(s) 8:00 AM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Esta es la primera vez que los yanquis están en una guerra de verdad desde 1941. Este veterano ha estado en escaramuzas coloniales siendo la parte ocupante, y eso es algo muy distinto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Miércoles a la(s) 8:02 AM)




----------



## Impresionante (Miércoles a la(s) 8:04 AM)

Después de la victoria total de Rusia sobre la OTAN en Ucrania, la mayoría de estos payasos que pretenden ser expertos en OSINT, genios militares, comandantes de Twitter, etc. se escabullirán de vuelta a los agujeros de los que salieron avergonzados. Eso es lo que sucedió después de que perdieron en Siria.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 8:11 AM)

Usanos encendiendo fuegos por el mundo. Descripción gráfica.

Sistemas antiincendios Lluvia Siberiana (made in Russia). Tested in Syria, Ukraine...


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 8:21 AM)

kraker dijo:


> parece k los polacos se han arruinado prestando ayuda militar a Ucrania, y ahora quieren que sea Alemania les saque del apuro con unas indemnizaciones de casi 100 años
> 
> 
> Igual que Francia, que quiere que Alemania de su permiso para enviar los tanques leonard 2 a Ucrania, y vender los tanques franceses a toda Europa
> ...



Alemania será gilipollas si USA dice que sea gilipollas


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 8:23 AM)

Guaguei dijo:


>



que calibre se usa para matar reptilianos?


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 8:25 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Montaje de los últimos T-90M en uno de los talleres de UralVagonZavod. Ahora la empresa trabaja en varios turnos.
> 
> @milinfolive
> 
> ...



tiene que ser grande de cojones esa fábrica.


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 8:29 AM)

Salamandra dijo:


> Alemania va a pagar la guerra mediante el chantaje, que es más barato para el tío Sam. De éstas va a acabar Alemania como tras la segunda guerra mundial o casi.



te recomiendo en ese caso que leas el libro ``Hurra estamos vivos´´ de johanes marius simmel por si se repite la misma historia


----------



## Malevich (Miércoles a la(s) 8:32 AM)

Iskra dijo:


> Leyendo el artículo de Sputnik veo que vamos bien en el hilo. Aplauso a todos (los visibles, claro).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los analistos otánicos son unos indocumentados. Bajmut ya fue un lugar estratégico en la IIGM pero sobre todo en la guerra civil y la majnovichina. Es un punto clave, creo que ya habéis comentado la importancia de los cursos fluviales que confluyen allí.


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 8:37 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Los medios de comunicación iraníes informan t.me/parstodayrussian/120139 de que Irán recibirá en breve un escuadrón completo de cazas rusos Su-35, algunos de los cuales se desplegarán en una base aérea cercana a Ispahán.
> 
> Tras el fin del embargo de armas de la ONU contra Irán en otoño de 2021, no hay obstáculos para tal entrega. Como no es difícil adivinar, esta entrega forma parte de un acuerdo más amplio, que afecta a la aparición del Geranay en las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.
> 
> ...



cómo está el su35 contra lo que tiene los israelitas?


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 8:38 AM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Joder, eso SI es un turcochino


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 8:39 AM)

Harman dijo:


> _A mí me dieron la "blanca" hace casi 40 años. Creo que ya no me toca._



eres ya un fósil viviente y tal por cierto donde e hiciste la mili?


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 8:42 AM)

Expected dijo:


> No sé si es gilipollas el ciudadano alemán...pero que le están haciendo un Bukake increíble...digno del porno más duro también. Inmigrantes de los inservibles a patadas, empresas cerrando de cien en cien por precio de la energía inasumible, sin ejército, con reclamaciones milbillonarias. Lo de ser unos guarros con los motores de Volkswagen ha quedado en anecdótico....



lo divertido ahora es que va a hacer Alemania con esa masa de inmigrantes que antes necesitaba pero ahora no ya que deslocaliza su industria , se vienen cositas en Alemania oiga


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 8:42 AM)

Un ukraniano en Kiev y otro en el frente: 
Dejan bastante claro el tipo de subnormales que estan siendo triturados en el frente.


Anatoly Antonov: La decisión de EE.UU. El Departamento de Defensa para organizar el entrenamiento en Fort Sill en Oklahoma es otra confirmación de la participación de facto de Washington en el conflicto del lado de los criminales nazis de Kiev.


NOTICIAS DE LA INDIA SOBRE POR QUÉ UCRANIA FUE ATACADA




*Todo lo que llevo diciendo aqui desde hace tiempo:*
“La Tercera Guerra Mundial es entre el Cártel Financiero de la Banca Liberal Anglo-Holandesa y las principales naciones de Eurasia. Rusia, China, India y otras naciones son los objetivos de una guerra intencionada. Han tomado el control del dólar estadounidense y se están moviendo para matar”. — Lyndon LaRouche (2008)


----------



## Minsky Moment (Miércoles a la(s) 8:45 AM)

Diogenes42 dijo:


> Se creía el payaso farlopero que los rusos no iban a descubrir lo que los nazis esconden en Bakhmut, lo quería todo para él y su putilla. Esas noches interminables de coca y champán se le van a acabar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ajá, ese era el objetivo, ahora si encaja todo.


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 8:46 AM)

Expected dijo:


> EL ADOLESCENTE que HABLA BRÓTICO
> 
> Los que tenemos hijos...observamos espantados cuando empiezan con el "qué tal Bro".."qué pasa Bro"...Cuando el mío habla así, le respondo que no hablo el Brótico...dialecto adolescente de dudoso gusto. Ahora bien, como le quieras hacer ir a una guerra para defender el grupo de sátrapas, maloneantes y folladores de becarias que tenemos en el Bobierno (Gobierno de Bonobos) y...al que le quedan menos de 100 días)...seré yo el que te diga "Mira Bro....ahí te quedas" y me faltará tiempo para irme con toda mi familia muy lejos de aquí.



si la primera vez que le oíste decir eso le hubieses metido la cabeza en tu sobaco durante un minuto y le hubieses advertido que o habla en castellano puro o va sufrir tremendas consecuencias eso no hubiera pasado, nenaza que eres un nenaza.


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 8:46 AM)

Secuelas de la guerra económica contra Rusia;
es que, ahora, el llamado proyecto Sajalín-1 ha reanudado la producción de petróleo
(http://archive.today/NxL9a). Que fue interrumpido por la retirada de la ExxonMobbil
pensando, entonces, que Rusia no podría sobrevivir sin socios occidentales.


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 8:49 AM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra asimétrica asistimos a momentos muy cómicos….versión oficial: destructor japonés choca contra una “roca”….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el koreano best rokosky lidl seria, hecho de puro acero valirio best korea


----------



## coscorron (Miércoles a la(s) 8:58 AM)

España1 dijo:


> Cuando se lo beban los rusos Zelenskyy retoma Bakhmut. Todo está ya en la Iliada



Hay una anecdota de la WWI en relación a la toma de un pueblo que tenía una bodega de whisky durante la ofensiva de primavera de 1917. Al parecer durante esa ofensiva los alemanes tomaron un pueblo que tenía una bodega de whisky y se pusieron a beber sin que sus mandos pudieran controlarlos y eso retraso durante todo el día el avance de una división alemana al completo del pedo que se pillaron ... No la he encontrado en Internet bien contado pero me imagino que además no sería ni la primera ni la última vez que ocurrió algo parecido. Mejor que ese Champagne se ponga fuera del alcance de los soldados porque si les dejan se lo beben en diez minutos.


----------



## Impresionante (Miércoles a la(s) 8:59 AM)




----------



## vil. (Miércoles a la(s) 9:01 AM)

Argentium dijo:


> Multimillonarios en Recursos Naturales africanos insisten en llegar a Europa en patera, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas (es que no hay nadie que les explique que viven en lo más rico del mundo e insisten en venir a la pobre y miserable Europa, lo que es la ignorancia!!!) Aquí algunos foreros podrían armar una ONG y explicarles en origen que en realidad los ricos son ellos!!! Explicarles lo del PIB inverso, que en realidad lo que es bueno es en realidad un engaño, que la Unión Europea tiene de los PIBs per capita más altos del mundo pero lo que de verdad importa es el PIB virtual, el potencial, que el PPA es la única verdad y en ese ellos nos ganan por goleada!!! Pobres ignorantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú no te enteras del mundo en el que vives y así te luce el pelo... 

"No se han enterado..." "vienen a la muy rica europa, son sus costumbres..."; vives en los mundos de la piruleta y así te luce el pelo...

Incluso los afganos saben lo que vale vivir en su tierra y con un SIMPLE FUSIL y balas que probablemente cada una les supone un mes de trabajo SON CAPACES en apenas un par de décadas de PULIRSE al mayor PIB del mundo... Y TU NO TE ENTERAS...

Quíen explota las minas y recursos de esos países africanos... y a quienes echan y que supone a esos países estar allí, porque no le preguntas a los franceses por poner un caso... jajajajaaa... o acaso crees que un negrito africano con un fusil es menos EFICIENTE y EFICAZ que un afgano hodiendo a un gringo...

Te lo expliqué en algún POST, pero NO LEES y así te luce el pelo, como a los NIÑOS MAS CHIQUITILLOS y TORPES hay que explicarte las cosas una y otra vez, una y otra vez, una y otra vez...y una y otra vez tú metes la pata...

Esos chavalines africanos VIENEN A EUROPA porque alguien o ALGUIENES les han vendido la MOTO de que aquí uno se forra en tres patadas que le de a un gato y claro... y CON ESO, se consigue que el chavalín sin trabajo en africa, *que acabaría en cualquier guerrilla o cualquier grupo que le permitiese comer* acabe PASEANDO por París, por los hibernaderos, por cualquier pueblo que le de de comer o cualquier mujer que se cruce en su camino y si tiene suerte pues hasta acaba en una obra y no quemando coches o en el mundo de la droga en europa y... NO, NO SON SUS COSTUMBRES, nunca lo fueron y tuvieron hasta hambrunas surrealistas en los 80, pero ni con esas tenían ese ánimo por cruzar, pero... qué curioso que en los 2000 y con la economía con un PIB HIPERBURBUJEADO que tenemos se hayan convertido Y DECIDAN HACER LAS AMÉRICAS COMO COSTUMBRE... y mientras eso acontece, pues los ejércitos de la vieja Francia también regresan, será que ni detrayendo mano de obra guerrillera se consigue hacer rentable la estancia de nuestros militares en países con UN PIB de mierda... pregunta al Tio Sam lo que supone un PIB DE MIERDA en las cuentas del PENTAGONO, y porqué hay que pirarse de esos lugares, siendo que tienes un PIB para enterrarlos...

Y mira tú que cosa más curiosa, resulta que en esa Africa tan rica había un mandatario muy excentrico que vivía en una casa de tela y con unas peazo jembras como guardianas, y en ese país con ese mandatario se daba a los ciudadanos una vida de rey, TOCATE LOS HUEVINES... Y... Y... Y... pues parece ser que ese país tan "rico" fue ABDUCIDO por el NUEVO COSTUMBRISMO AFRICANO de hacer las americas y MIRA TU, SE FOLLARON AL LIDER... bueno o ese parece ser que sucedió, le colgaron o algo así y... bueno, en fin, en realidad tuvimos que echarles una mano, ya sabes son además algo vagos los muy cabrones... a ver que en realidad le tuvimos que ir, buscar y colgar para que sus CIUDADANOS pudiesen vivir la experiencia de esas "NUEVAS COSTUMBRES SALTARINAS", que estamos seguros las echaban de menos y como son tan EXTREMADAMENTE VAGOS, no hacían nada por vivir la experiencia... y no te lo creeras, pero los muy grande hdp ni a cañonazos abandonaban, tuvimos que enviar a guerrillas, guerrilleros, destruir sus casas, violar a sus mujeres, robarles hasta los cuadros del salón y aún con esas no querían salir... putos vagos, no se merecen nada la verdad, ahora creo que EMPIEZAN A SALIR, pero les ha costado ir a por SUS COSTUMBRES, menos mal que NOS TIENEN A NOSOTROS... y lo que NOS HA COSTADO OIGA... y sí así son esas gentes, NOSOTROS les damos una vida de EXPERIENCIAS y ellos... vagos, maleantes, vividores, panda de ... JAJAJJAJAJJAAA....

Tú realmente eres capaz de vivir tan ciego?????????... es que es difícil imaginar tal cantidad de disparates como cuentas y... pero por favor, no vengas a un FORO PUBLICO DE ECONOMÍA A HACER EL RIDÍCULO...


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:03 AM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Esas botellas no son de sidra El Gaitero precisamente. Son algo más caras y buenas._


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:06 AM)

visaman dijo:


> eres ya un fósil viviente y tal por cierto donde e hiciste la mili?



_En el sur, en la tierra de los spaghetti western.
Y soy prefósil, creo que soy más joven que tu._


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 9:06 AM)

Señor X dijo:


> Los convictos son una parte mínima de esos mercenarios. La Wagner hay que verla como el brazo armado privado que da cobijo a todo soldado que por una u otra razón, no puede estar en las fuerzas armadas rusas. Desde no cumplir algún requisito administrativo a ser culpables por delitos dolosos o imprudentes que les retiran del servicio. O simplemente porque ganan más (con más riesgo, obviamente). Es un error intentar asimilarlos a robagallinas que no saben disparar y han aprendido en tres semanas.



Wagner es la version moderna del Ejercito de Choque Sovietico

para estos trabajos expuestos de primera linea no puedes mandar a la gente obligada como hace 80 años y menos a soldados de reemplazo o movilizados
el que se enrola con Wagner sabe a lo que se expone y cobra mas en consecuencia, incluidos los que son reclutados en carceles que reciben el perdon presidencial

Wagner mayormente contrata a personal con experiencia (ex-soldados cualificados) incluidos artilleros, carristas, y pilotos de helicopteros y aviones , pero las formaciones de combate estan plenamente integradas en el ejercito ruso y bajo mando del Ministerio de Defensa

basicamente son el Ransdtat de las FFAA rusas para trabajos especializados como el asalto

llamarlos "mercenarios" es ridiculo, luchan por su pais e integrados en las Fuerzas Armadas

un mercenario es el que lucha bajo otra bandera por la paga o el botin, y en los tiempos post-modernos , incluso tambien trabajan para multinacionales al margen de las leyes estatales e internacionales


Volhynia Turned Into Solid Cemetery. Cry From Soul Of Ukrainian Policewoman (18+)South Front

*VOLHYNIA SE CONVIRTIÓ EN UN CEMENTERIO SÓLIDO. GRITO DEL ALMA DE LA MUJER POLICÍA UCRANIANA (18+)*

*Los globalistas del Nuevo Orden Mundial continúan persiguiendo con éxito su verdadero objetivo en el conflicto ucraniano: la limpieza del territorio ucraniano de la población eslava local.*
Todo indica que aparentemente este es el objetivo mínimo de los globalistas en el conflicto ucraniano. El objetivo del máximo es probable que logre el mismo resultado en territorio ruso. Esto, por cierto, lo mencionó una vez Margaret Thatcher, quien dijo que estaba económicamente justificado tener 15 millones de personas viviendo en el territorio de la URSS. Posteriormente, Occidente hizo un gran esfuerzo para demostrar que no se había hecho tal declaración, o que se había sacado de contexto.
Hoy, el régimen títere de Kiev, dirigido por el presidente Zelensky, que difícilmente puede describirse como de etnia ucraniana, está cumpliendo con éxito la tarea.
*El 9 de enero, apareció una publicación desgarradora en Facebook (Meta) de Natalia Pasichnyk* , empleada del Departamento Principal de la Policía Nacional de Ucrania en la región de Volyn, sobre las enormes pérdidas de población masculina de esta región occidental de Ucrania en el Donbass. que antes no les importaba.

*He aquí una traducción casi literal de ese grito del alma:*
“Volhynia está repleta de informes sobre la muerte de compatriotas, temblando con cortejos de luto… Todos los días se dedican a alabar a nuestros héroes: Volhynia. ¡Cada día me escuchas, Señor!
Mi página de FB es como un obituario. Las personas con velas en sus perfiles se unen cada vez más a sus amigos. Entre las noticias, mayoritariamente “tenemos pérdidas”, “murió nuestro paisano”. Guirnaldas de fotos, ramos patrióticos, foto de un soldado con una cinta negra. Las palabras más utilizadas fueron: “recibe mi más sentido pésame”, “te extrañamos junto a los familiares”. Las publicaciones y videos más vistos sobre héroes caídos, los recuerdos vívidos de ellos son los temas que nos unen ahora. A la gente no le interesa, ni la Navidad, ni las noticias que no sean de frente. Es como si la vida se detuviera y el ciclo de vida para la mayoría de las personas condujera a noticias trágicas y ahí es donde termina.
¡Ninguna cantidad de sentido común puede soportar eso! Incluso un loco supersticioso se dejará influir porque nos encontramos en situaciones estresantes cada vez con más frecuencia y las personas estresantes se estresan cada vez más.
¡Qué puedo decir, cuando a principios de año, y hoy solo el 9 de enero, los volhynianos se han encontrado con cuatro caravanas trágicas y no se trata de cuatro héroes en un escudo!
Bajo tales circunstancias, tengo una cosa en mente: ¡Volhynia no debe ser bombardeada, su población será destruida en la guerra! Algunos serán asesinados físicamente, otros automáticamente destruidos psicológica, mental y emocionalmente. Me gustaría llevar a algunos funcionarios a través de los pueblos y ciudades de Volhynian y mostrarles el cementerio, donde las banderas están una al lado de la otra en una terrible ola sobre las tumbas. No cuentes tales tumbas y banderas en ellos ahora. ¿Y por qué? Porque para defender esos territorios cuya población hasta hace poco era –¡“a quién le importa”!”

*Hay cientos de estos videos… Estos hombres fueron condenados a muerte por quienes orquestaron Euromaidán y la guerra en el este del país que se lleva a cabo desde 2014.*


----------



## coscorron (Miércoles a la(s) 9:10 AM)

visaman dijo:


> cómo está el su35 contra lo que tiene los israelitas?



Lo que importa del SU-35 es que ahora mismo le da a Iran capacidad para interceptar aviones caza en su territorio ... La fuerza aerea que sea, Israeli o Arabía Saudi o Quatar ya no se pasearan por donde quieran impunemente .. Además Iran adquiere además capacidades de apoyar a sus tropas de tierra de manera puntual por ejemplo contra guerrillas en Siria o en Azerbaiyan. Es un salto cualitativo muy grande de tener F-14 que ya seguramente ni volarían salvo para desfiles a tener un escuadron operativo de aviones modernos de 4 generación que aunque no sean tecnologicamente un avión usano si son bastante dignos.


----------



## Yomateix (Miércoles a la(s) 9:10 AM)

El negocio brutal que debe estar haciendo EEUU "obligando" a sus aliados a aumentar presupuestos en defensa y a comprarles a ellos el armamento que encima no se quedan y es regalado a Ucrania.

*Canadá comprará misiles tierra-aire a EE UU para donárselos a Ucrania*
El Gobierno canadiense ha anunciado este martes que comprará a Estados Unidos sistemas de misiles tierra-aire NASAMS para donárselos a Ucrania. La operación se anuncia al día siguiente del acuerdo por el que Ottawa comprará cazas de última generación F-35 a Washington y durante una cumbre trilateral entre el primer ministro canadiense, Justin Trudeau, el presidente de EE UU, Joe Biden, y el anfitrión, el presidente mexicano Andrés Manuel López Obrador.

"Es el primer sistema de defensa antiaérea que donamos a Ucrania", ha anunciado la ministra canadiense de Defensa, Anita Anand, que ha recordado que Kiev considera prioritario la instalación de sistemas antimisiles modernos. La adquisición del sistema NASAMS, que se ha mostrado particularmente efectivo en la guerra en Ucrania, costará 406 millones de dólares canadienses, unos 280 millones de euros. El NASAMS es un sistema de corto y medio alcance que protege contra drones, misiles y otros ataques aéreos.


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:12 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Era el bien más preciado , sobre todo por la frase que ponía -- Valor: Se le supone.



eso ha cambiado a que hoy ponga--Cuernos: Se le supone.


----------



## coscorron (Miércoles a la(s) 9:13 AM)

Harman dijo:


> _En el sur, en la tierra de los spaghetti western.
> Y soy prefósil, creo que soy más joven que tu._



Yo la hice en Caceres ... Y luego fuí cabo furriel y profesor de extensión cultural en el polvorín del Viso en Alcala de Henares, no quise hacerme objetor porque siempre me había gustado el mundillo militar y quería conocerlo un poco más de cerca así que casí fui voluntario. La verdad es que lo que vi me decepciono y mucho. El nivel del ejercito español es de verguenza incluso en las unidades que se supone que deben estar más preparadas para el combate y lo digo porque al estar en Alcala de Henares en muchas cosas dependiamos de la BRIPAC y pasaba allí mucho tiempo. De lo que vi en el polvorín pues casí que mejor ni hablar, basta con decir que no había un puto técnico en explosivos entre todo el personal del polvorin y que en ese periodo se estaban almacenando la minas antipersonas para destruirlas en Albaceta y como no había técnico que pudiera quitarles el detonador para desactivarlas pues se mandaban como venían en cajas ... Si un camión hubiera tenido un accidente pues a lo mejor podían explotar treinta cajas de minas por un suponer. Ejercito profesional decían.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:13 AM)

La batalla por Artyomovsk-Soledar


En las últimas horas, ha comenzado de nuevo a hablarse activamente del eje Artyomovsk-Soledar, en el que las tropas rusas esperan lograr finalmente una victoria en el frente que rompa con la negati…




slavyangrad.es











La batalla por Artyomovsk-Soledar


11/01/2023


En las últimas horas, ha comenzado de nuevo a hablarse activamente del eje Artyomovsk-Soledar, en el que las tropas rusas esperan lograr finalmente una victoria en el frente que rompa con la negativa dinámica que se ha mantenido desde septiembre. En aquel momento, sin que las tropas rusas tuvieran más opción que tratar de retirarse de la forma más ordenada posible dentro de la absoluta improvisación de quien no se ha tomado en serio los indicios que mostraban un ataque inminente, las tropas ucranianas recuperaron por primera vez desde febrero la iniciativa en el frente. Rusia se vio obligada a tomar una decisión que había dilatado al máximo, pero sin la que su situación solo podía empeorar: decretar una movilización parcial de reservistas y personas con experiencia o instrucción militar. La decisión se hizo coincidir con el referéndum con el que Rusia justificó la anexión de la RPD y la RPL y las regiones de Zaporozhie y Jersón. En estos dos últimos casos, las tropas rusas nunca han controlado realmente la integridad del territorio. Moscú precisaba de una decisión política para justificar esa decisión militar sin la que se arriesgaba a continuar perdiendo territorio.

En aquel momento, periodistas especializados que han cubierto la guerra desde la primera línea del frente como Poddubny o Kots advertían al público ruso de que no habría buenas noticias del frente a corto plazo. Los reporteros no erraron en sus pronósticos y pese a que en gran parte del territorio las tropas rusas han logrado contener el avance ucraniano, Rusia se vio obligada a tomar otra decisión polémica: la retirada de la ciudad de Jersón, única capital regional ucraniana bajo control ruso, ante la necesidad de preservar la integridad de la agrupación militar. En la margen derecha del río Dniéper se encontraban algunas de las mejores tropas rusas, que a duras penas mantenían el control del frente, pero que no habían permitido aún que las tropas ucranianas asediaran la ciudad.

Ambos casos -el _blitzkrieg_ de Járkov y la obligada retirada por desgaste y riesgo de pérdida de rutas de suministro- supusieron para Ucrania dos grandes éxitos militares que no solo justificaron ante sus socios la posibilidad real de victoria militar ucraniana en el campo de batalla, sino que obligaron a Rusia a tomar posiciones defensivas sin posibilidad real de recuperar la iniciativa. Kiev ha utilizado este tiempo en el que Rusia ha movilizado e instruido acelerada y en ocasiones torpemente a esos alrededor de 300.000 efectivos (esos son, al menos, los datos ofrecidos por las autoridades rusas) para insistir en un discurso que, explotando esos dos éxitos, da por hecha la victoria militar ucraniana. Con ello, Ucrania ha vuelto a poner en su punto de mira Crimea, aunque para ello precisa de una ofensiva terrestre sobre Melitopol que ni siquiera ha tratado de lanzar.

La reciente insistencia de Kiev en la necesidad de que sus socios envíen equipamiento pesado y carros de combate apunta en esta dirección. Sin embargo, una Rusia aparentemente mejor organizada y con un menor desequilibrio en el número de efectivos ha tenido ya varios meses para preparar fortificaciones defensivas a lo largo del frente. La prensa rusa ha destacado especialmente el trabajo de fortificación en la región de Zaporozhie, donde se encuentra Melitopol. Una ruptura de este frente supondría para la agrupación militar rusa en el sur un peligro incluso mayor que la posibilidad de que Ucrania fuerce el Dniéper en la región de Jersón, algo que ahora se plantea también ante el descenso del caudal del río. La pérdida de Melitopol no solo supondría un riesgo real para Crimea, sino partir en dos el territorio ruso. Sin embargo, un avance profundo hacia ese terreno supondría también un serio riesgo de que esas tropas ucranianas quedaran rodeadas por las tropas rusas. Al contrario que en Jersón o Járkov, la retirada, “ordenada” o no, es imposible en ese territorio sin arriesgar una derrota completa. De ahí la especial atención que se ha dedicado a su su defensa.

El otoño, la temporada de barro, y la preparación de las partes para una guerra que se presume larga -las declaraciones de representantes como Mijailo Podolyak dando por hecho que Ucrania capturará Yalta en pocos meses son solo propaganda de guerra para provocar nerviosismo en Rusia- han hecho que la actividad en el frente decaiga en cierta forma con respecto a momentos de mayor intensidad. Frente a esa situación general, uno de los frentes se ha mantenido activo: el de Donbass. Pese a la inercia lograda en septiembre, cuando Ucrania consiguió recuperar Krasny Liman y amenazar todo el eje Kremennaya-Svatovo en la RPL, donde la guerra se había dado por terminada la primera semana de julio, Kiev no logró capitalizar esa victoria en Járkov con mayores avances. Pese a las dificultades, y también al varapalo que ha supuesto para las tropas rusas y republicanas tener que cavar nuevamente trincheras en una zona que suponían liberada y consolidada, Ucrania no ha logrado, al menos de momento, romper el frente de Lugansk.

De la misma forma, tampoco Rusia y la RPD han logrado romper el frente de Donetsk, principal teatro de operaciones ofensivas de las tropas rusas desde el pasado verano. Sin posibilidad de recuperar los territorios perdidos de Jersón, avanzar en Zaporozhie para proteger Melitopol alejando la ciudad del frente y dando por perdida la región de Járkov, Donetsk ha dado a Rusia los escasos éxitos militares que ha obtenido en los últimos cinco meses: la captura de Peski, antaño fortaleza de Ucrania pero difícilmente una localidad estratégica, y Pavlovka, anunciada apenas unas horas después de la retirada de Jersón, pero que no ha podido traducirse en un avance sobre Ugledar, este sí un punto estratégico. Las tropas rusas continúan tratando de avanzar en la ciudad de Marinka, fortificada durante ocho años y mucho más complicada que la más pequeña Peski, cuya captura costó un elevado número de víctimas entre las tropas republicanas, y no han tratado, por el momento, de asaltar el otro punto fuerte de Ucrania en la zona: Avdeevka, una ciudad complicada, entre otros motivos, por de su amplia zona industrial.

Como ahora admiten abiertamente tanto Ucrania como los aliados europeos que negociaron el acuerdo, Angela Merkel y François Hollande, los siete años de proceso de Minsk dieron a Kiev el tiempo necesario para reforzar a su ejército, pero también para fortificar los puntos importantes. En la región de Donetsk, sin duda la mejor fortificada, esa labor de siete años está suponiendo la posibilidad de mantener el frente pese a la insistencia que Rusia ha puesto en él. A principios de julio, comenzaba a informarse de que las tropas rusas, fundamentalmente mercenarios de la empresa privada Wagner, habían alcanzado las afueras de la ciudad de Artyomovsk, un punto que debía ser clave en la batalla por el norte de la RPD, cuyo inicio se presumía inmediato. En aquel momento, pese a las dificultades que implica la lucha en una región tan densamente poblada y con grandes zonas industriales que han protegido a las tropas ucranianas en diversas batallas, las tropas rusas contaban claramente con la iniciativa en el campo de batalla. En el intento de avance sobre el eje Artyomovsk, Soledar, Seversk esa iniciativa se detuvo. En julio, quedó patente que la capacidad ofensiva de las tropas rusas había quedado agotada. En septiembre, quedó en duda también su capacidad defensiva, de ahí la necesidad de movilización para superar uno de los problemas que habían minado la efectividad rusa.

Las importantes fortificaciones y la voluntad ucraniana de resistir a toda costa frente al avance ruso han hecho de la batalla por Artyomovsk la más larga de la guerra hasta el momento y ha supuesto, no solo una enorme cantidad de bajas, sino la práctica destrucción de la ciudad. En estos meses, Rusia ha insistido en las ingentes bajas de Ucrania, que ha continuado trasladando reservas para garantizar su permanencia en la ciudad, pero el tipo de ataque que se ha producido implica necesariamente también fuertes bajas rusas.

Meses después del inicio de la batalla, ambos bandos confirman una escalada de la situación. Desde hace varios días, el presidente ucraniano Volodymyr Zelensky destaca la lucha de sus tropas por mantenerse en la ciudad en una batalla que en repetidas ocasiones ha definido como “una locura” y que Ucrania trata de presentar como un símbolo, “su Stalingrado”, una apuesta arriesgada teniendo en cuenta las grandes posibilidades de que sus tropas no sean capaces de ejercer la resistencia que sí lograron las soviéticas en la ciudad del Volga. La lucha, que se ha comparado también con Verdún por las terribles imágenes del agua en las trincheras en pleno invierno, continúa ahora ante un empuje que Rusia espera que sea definitivo. La situación es aún más crítica en la ciudad de Soledar, más pequeña y de menor importancia que el nudo de comunicaciones de Artyomovsk, pero con cuya captura Rusia espera lograr un cerco operativo que obligue a las tropas ucranianas a retirarse o arriesgarse a quedar embolsadas. Ayer, _CNN_ publicaba las declaraciones de un soldado que afirmaba que la situación es crítica para Ucrania. «En Soledar, nadie cuenta los muertos», afirmaba.

Con la batalla en este eje del frente, Ucrania ha logrado enfangar a Rusia en una lucha que le impide avanzar en otras zonas. Subestimando las fuerzas del oponente y sobrestimando las propias, Rusia pretendía avanzar desde Izium al norte y Gorlovka al sur hacia Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, evitando así una lucha por cada ciudad fortificada del frente de Donetsk, una opción imposible antes incluso de la pérdida de la región de Járkov. Sin esa opción, la única vía de avance hacia el norte de la RPD, imprescindible si Rusia pretende solucionar la cuestión del suministro de agua de Donetsk, pasaba por el eje Artyomovsk-Soledar-Seversk, ninguna de ellas realmente estratégica en las actuales condiciones, pero hoy imprescindibles. De ahí el empeño ruso por continuar durante meses una batalla en la que no lograba imponerse pero de la que no tenía opción de retirarse.

La sensación de que el final de la batalla se acerca no solo se debe a las imágenes de soldados de Wagner en la parte occidental de Soledar o por el anuncio de que el grupo controla toda la ciudad tras haber rodeado en el centro a los focos que aún resisten, sino también por la insistencia de Ucrania en que ninguna de las ciudades por las que se lucha desde hace meses es estratégica. Una afirmación que, aunque cierta, puede ser un primer paso necesario para justificar una retirada en caso de peligro de que las tropas queden aisladas. En cualquier caso, la extensión temporal de la batalla da a Zelensky la posibilidad de argumentar que ha supuesto un freno para Rusia, que en estos meses ha tenido que destinar tropas a este pequeño punto de un frente inmenso en el que no ha logrado avanzar. Lo mismo se puede decir actualmente de Ucrania, que envía reservas a Artyomovsk y Soledar en lugar de a Kremennaya y Svatovo, localidades que pretendía capturar antes de la llegada de las tropas de refuerzo rusas.

Pero frente al triunfalismo de quienes discuten si Artyomovsk recuperará su nombre o se mantendrá como Bajmut o a declaraciones como la de Denis Pushilin, que afirmó el martes que la lucha en Soledar se limitaba a la parte occidental y ha dado por hecha la pronta captura definitiva de la ciudad, la batalla continúa. Incluso el dueño de la empresa privada de seguridad Wagner, Evgeny Prigozhin, precisó que las tropas ucranianas continúan defendiéndose ferozmente en Soledar. Y ante la posibilidad de éxito en la batalla, y en busca de un éxito personal, Prigozhin añadió también que el asalto se realiza únicamente con unidades de su empresa. Ayer por la noche, aportando una fotografía de Prigozhin y sus soldados en Soledar, Wagner afirmó controlar toda la ciudad. El avance a lo largo del día había sido evidente, pero falta aún conocer el destino de las tropas ucranianas que aún permanezcan en zonas aisladas de la ciudad o si Ucrania realizará un último intento desesperado de enviar refuerzos para tratar de mantener su presencia en Soledar, cuya pérdida complicará la logística en la vecina Artyomovsk.

Aunque la batalla por Soledar-Artyomovsk no ha concluido todavía, ha comenzado ya a mirarse al día después. Una victoria, que aún no hay que dar por hecha, supondría para Rusia superar un muro para intentar enfrentarse a otro. Estos meses han dado tiempo a Ucrania a reforzar Slavyansk y Kramatorsk, las ciudades más importantes de la zona norte de la región de Donetsk. Sin más direcciones posibles desde las que avanzar en esa dirección, eso supondría otro asalto frontal a una zona aún más fortificada. Un éxito en Artyomovsk supondría para Rusia una primera victoria real después de varias derrotas mucho más importantes, pero no necesariamente recuperar la iniciativa en el frente, algo que requerirá una acción ofensiva más amplia o la continuación de la ofensiva en Donetsk más allá del muro que ha supuesto Artyomovsk.


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:16 AM)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Que algún experto militar me lo explique.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible que los rusos avancen en Bakhmut y Soledar, que es el frente en el que se concentran enormes cantidades de tropas ucranianas incluyendo unidades de élite... y que en otros frentes no avancen nada?
> 
> ...



eso me recuerda la guerra cuba cuando Weiler creo una unidad de guerrilleros de presos que fue el terror de los mambises.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:20 AM)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
10 de enero de 2023

Región de Belgorod.

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon varias veces durante el día la ciudad fronteriza de Shebekino. Varias personas resultaron heridas, varios edificios residenciales y una torre de transmisión eléctrica quedaron parcialmente destruidos.

Dirección Starobel (mapa):

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en el tramo Kupyansk-Svatovsk: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpean los bastiones de las unidades de las brigadas 128 y 116 de las AFU TRO. Al menos seis combatientes enemigos murieron y otros siete resultaron heridos.
➖ Las formaciones ucranianas bombardean las posiciones rusas a lo largo de toda la línea de contacto.
Pronto se desplegarán en la zona unidades de la 3ª Brigada de Tanques de las AFU, lo que puede indicar preparativos para una ofensiva sobre Svatovo.

▪ En el sector de Liman, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron un puesto de observación del 66º destacamento de las AFU al oeste de Ploshchanka, hiriendo a 7 combatientes ucranianos, tras lo cual el enemigo abandonó espontáneamente sus posiciones.
➖Las formaciones ucranianas lanzaron ataques masivos sobre Kremenna. Dañaron un puente y un gasoducto, así como varios edificios civiles.

▪ Los DRG ucranianos equipados con pequeños UAV actúan en el sector de Lisychansk. Hay mercenarios estadounidenses que operan en el 122º batallón de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas del 81º Ejército.

Dirección soledar (mapa; mapa 2):

▪ En Soledar, los equipos de asalto Wagner PMC han liberado el centro de la ciudad y han expulsado al enemigo a las afueras del noroeste. La colina dominante de la montaña Yurchina ha sido tomada bajo control.
➖ Las unidades de Wagner cerraron el anillo de cerco alrededor de las fuerzas enemigas restantes en Soledar, al norte de la Mina de Sal nº 4, y procedieron a limpiar la zona.
➖ Al oeste de Soledar, las fuerzas rusas avanzan hacia Blagodatnoye y la estación de ferrocarril de Sol.

▪ En Bajmut, el enemigo defiende las afueras orientales y sudorientales de la ciudad, pero se difunde información sobre una posible retirada de las tropas a Chasov Yar y Konstantinovka.
➖ Cazas de la PMC de Wagner han avanzado hasta las afueras del norte del suburbio de Opytnoye. Al mismo tiempo, en Kleshcheyevka, las fuerzas rusas han roto las defensas enemigas y combaten en el centro de la aldea.

▪ En la sección de Toretsky, la Milicia Popular de la DNR ha tomado el control del bastión del 5º Regimiento de Asalto Separado de las AFU.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Continúan los combates de posición en el centro del asentamiento de Marinka.

▪ El enemigo volvió a lanzar ataques de artillería propulsada por cohetes contra Donetsk: la mina Skochinsky fue alcanzada. Murió un civil y nueve más resultaron heridos.

Frente Sur. Dirección Kherson:

▪ Continúan los duelos de artillería en la región de Kherson: las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon contra posiciones enemigas en Kherson, Stanislav, Dudchany y Mylovyi. El enemigo bombardeó el distrito de Skadovskiy, Tavriysk y Malaya Mayachka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 9:23 AM)

..
Zelensky ha logrado resultados únicos en la destrucción de Ucrania


----------



## EUROPIA (Miércoles a la(s) 9:23 AM)




----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:23 AM)

Cada vez más fuentes confirman la información sobre la captura de lugares clave en Soledar y el cerco de los restos de la guarnición ucraniana. Según informes preliminares, por la tarde ya se había iniciado un barrido de las manzanas de la ciudad y sus alrededores.

*Curiosamente, casi al mismo tiempo, fue atacado un depósito pirotécnico en Kharkiv. Como resultado, los residentes de varias partes de la ciudad contemplaron durante casi 20 minutos un espectáculo de fuegos artificiales para celebrar los éxitos de las tropas rusas.*






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:26 AM)

Crónica de los ataques y bombardeos mutuos en la zona del SMO durante la noche del 10 al 11 de enero de 2023

▪ Las fuerzas ucranianas bombardearon a última hora de la tarde la ciudad de Shebekino, en la región de Belgorod. Al menos seis personas resultaron heridas. Una mujer en estado grave trasladada al hospital

▪ Las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra posiciones enemigas en Senkivka y Kucherovka, en la región de Chernihiv, así como en Aleksandrovka, Pokrovka y Velyka Pisarevka, en la región de Sumy.

▪ En la región de Kharkiv, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron un depósito de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas en Kharkiv, así como instalaciones de formaciones ucranianas en Volchansk, Sosnovka, Zelenoye y Olshany.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas de misiles y la artillería rusas golpearon concentraciones de efectivos de las AFU en Dvurechna, Novoselivske, Stelmakhivka, Makiivka, Nevske y Terny.

A su vez, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas atacaron Krasnopopovka y las posiciones rusas a lo largo de la línea de contacto.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra posiciones del ejército ucraniano en Bajmut, Bilohorivka, Kleshcheivka, Bila Hora, los alrededores de Spornyy y Druzhba.

▪ En la República Popular de Luhansk, las fuerzas ucranianas dispararon al menos seis cohetes HIMARS contra Chernukhino.

▪ En dirección a Donetsk, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron objetivos en Avdiyivka, Veseloye, Nevelskoye, Heorhiyevka y Marinka.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas volvieron a bombardear Donetsk, Yasynuvata y Makeyevka.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas atacaron objetivos enemigos en Vremyevka, Velyka Novoselka, Ugledar, Volnoye Polye y Novopol.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las fuerzas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra posiciones de las AFU en Huliaipil, Shcherbaki y Stepovoe, Malaya Tokmachka, Olhivske, Zalizne, Bilohory, y en Marganets y Nikopol, en la orilla norte del río Dniéper.

▪ En la sección sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron posiciones ucranianas en Kherson, Antonivka, Veseloe, Respublika, Dniprovske, Dudchany, Mylove y Zolotaya Balka.

▪ En la región de Mykolayiv han sido alcanzadas posiciones enemigas cerca de Ochakov. 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 9:27 AM)

Harman dijo:


> _Esas botellas no son de sidra El Gaitero precisamente. Son algo más caras y buenas._



Todo lo que viene de Reims (preciosa ciudad, por cierto), es caro de cojones ))


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 9:28 AM)

*"La ilusión de libertad continuará mientras sea rentable continuar con la ilusión.
Momento en que la ilusión resulte demasiado cara de mantener, simplemente 
desmontarán el decorado, correrán las cortinas, apartarán las mesas y las sillas, 
y verás la pared de ladrillo al fondo del teatro." *
-Frank Zappa


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:29 AM)

Las tropas rusas han liberado la aldea de Podhhorodne, en las afueras de Artemivsk, donde se están produciendo feroces enfrentamientos - Cuartel General de Defensa de la DNR
Nos gustaría señalar que Podhirne fue esencialmente tomada por nuestras tropas el otro día, con la limpieza ya completada y la captura del asentamiento anunciada oficialmente









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 9:32 AM)

Yomateix dijo:


> El negocio brutal que debe estar haciendo EEUU "obligando" a sus aliados a aumentar presupuestos en defensa y a comprarles a ellos el armamento que encima no se quedan y es regalado a Ucrania..



Hasta cualquier torpe diría que esa es la intención para atravesar la larga depresión con bastante alivio.
A costa del rebaño de sus caniches, por supuesto.


----------



## Octubrista (Miércoles a la(s) 9:33 AM)

Yomateix dijo:


> El negocio brutal que debe estar haciendo EEUU "obligando" a sus aliados a aumentar presupuestos en defensa y a comprarles a ellos el armamento que encima no se quedan y es regalado a Ucrania.
> 
> *Canadá comprará misiles tierra-aire a EE UU para donárselos a Ucrania*
> El Gobierno canadiense ha anunciado este martes que comprará a Estados Unidos sistemas de misiles tierra-aire NASAMS para donárselos a Ucrania. La operación se anuncia al día siguiente del acuerdo por el que Ottawa comprará cazas de última generación F-35 a Washington y durante una cumbre trilateral entre el primer ministro canadiense, Justin Trudeau, el presidente de EE UU, Joe Biden, y el anfitrión, el presidente mexicano Andrés Manuel López Obrador.
> ...



Con la bajada en bolsa de las compañías tecnológicas (aún a pesar de los despidos y recortes de gastos), la bajada de financieras, e inmobiliarias, caída de Tesla, etc; son las empresas con actividades en la industria armamentística y las petroleras, las que aguantan los actuales índices en los mercados.

La guerra está siendo como un chute de coca para mantener al zombie en pie.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:34 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Todo lo que viene de Reims (preciosa ciudad, por cierto), es caro de cojones ))



_Y este año con la inflación más. Todos los vinos que he bebido de Reims me han gustado. Unos más que otros._


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 9:35 AM)

Un nuevo cementerio abre sus puertas en Lvov en donde están enterrados el Volkssturm local y la brigada 24.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 9:36 AM)

⚡Varias fuentes informan que el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, solicitó la pasada noche a Zelensky que ordenara la retirada de las tropas de Bakhmut, porque es difícil y sin sentido mantenerla tras la caída de Soledar. Pero Zelensky se negó.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 9:36 AM)

⚡Las fuerzas rusas han liberado la aldea de Podgorodnoye en la RPD, en los suburbios de Artemovsk, donde se están produciendo feroces combates, informó el Cuartel General de Defensa Territorial.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:37 AM)

"¡Nadie necesita a Soledar!" - Arestovich se asustó y dijo que tomar Soledar no le haría ningún bien a Rusia. Ayer dijo que la ciudad no estaba rodeada .

▪"La posible toma de la ciudad en ruinas de 10.000 habitantes no reportará al enemigo más resultados que titulares mediáticos y pérdidas colosales", se quejó el portavoz de Zelensky.
▪ "Tras encontrar puntos débiles en nuestra defensa, los paracaidistas movilizados desde la parte ocupada de la región de Luhansk y la PMC de Wagner se lanzaron a un asalto masivo contra Soledar.
▪ Los rusos quieren demostrar que son "capaces de tomar ciudades", para levantar la moral de las fuerzas de seguridad rusas", sigue divagando Arestovich.
▪ Ayer, en el mismo programa, Arestovich dijo que Soledar no estaba rodeado.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:37 AM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Como Rusia, cosas de la URSS…está todo el territorio llenos de agujeros….



todo el mundo se puso a buscar el horo del zar y así acabo la cosa


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:38 AM)

Punto de inflexión en la liberación de Donbás: la captura de Soledar abre el camino a la liberación completa de la república - Pushylin

▪ El jefe de la República dijo también que Maryinka está prácticamente bajo el control de nuestras tropas, pero el enemigo se ha atrincherado en las afueras.
▪ La liberación de Soledar, Artemivsk y Seversk permitirá destruir la línea del frente enemigo en la DNR, confía Denys Pushylin.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 9:39 AM)

Las fuerzas rusas cerca de Bakhmut capturaron a las APU otra unidad YPR-765


----------



## Octubrista (Miércoles a la(s) 9:40 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ⚡Varias fuentes informan que el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, solicitó la pasada noche a Zelensky que ordenara la retirada de las tropas de Bakhmut, porque es difícil y sin sentido mantenerla tras la caída de Soledar. Pero Zelensky se negó.



Zelensky poco pinta, se habrán negado en Londres y Washington a esa retirada.

En cierto modo, ante decisiones como esta, pienso que la OTAN persigue la total aniquilación de la capacidad militar de Ucrania, para justificar (con la excusa que sea, falsa bandera y otra artimaña) la entrada en guerra de ejércitos de otros países, con Polonia en primera línea.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:40 AM)

Cómo miente el Estado Mayor de las AFU a los ucranianos: el ejército ruso asalta Soledar, pero ni una palabra en el boletín
_Lo principal del boletín del Estado Mayor de las AFU_:

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, se están utilizando tanques y toda la gama de artillería contra las AFU en las zonas de Olshana, Orlyanka, Kislovka en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye, Stelmakhovka LNR.
▪ En la dirección de Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas infligieron fuego a las fuerzas ucranianas en las zonas de Makiyivka, Nevskoye, Chervonopopovka de la LNR y Terny, Serebryanka de la DNR.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra las fuerzas ucranianas en las zonas de Belogorovka, Artemivsk, Kleshcheevka, Bila Hora, Druzhba y Paraskoviyivka de la RPD.
▪ En la dirección de Avdiivka, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas utilizan tanques, morteros, obuses y MLRS contra las AFU en las zonas de Avdiivka, Veseloye, Nevelskoye, Georgiyivka, Marinka, Pervomaiskoye de la RPD.
▪ En dirección a Novopavlovsk, las AFU recibieron fuego de las fuerzas rusas en las zonas de Vremovka, Velyka Novoselka y Ugledar de la DNR.
▪ En la dirección de Zaporizhia, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas están utilizando tanques, morteros, obuses y MLRS contra las AFU en las zonas de 18 n.a. Svobodnoye Polye, Novopol DNR; Olgovskoye, Zheleznodorozhnoye, Gulyaypole, Stepne, Shcherbaki, región de Belogorye Zaporizhia, entre otras.
▪ En la dirección de Kherson, las fuerzas rusas continúan los ataques masivos contra las posiciones de las AFU a lo largo de la orilla derecha del río Dniéper, golpeando instalaciones en 12 n.s., en particular: Antonovka, Veseloe, Dudchany, Miloye y Zolotaya Balka en la región de Kherson y la ciudad de Kherson.
▪ En dirección a Seversk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas dispararon morteros y artillería contra posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas cerca de Sinovka, en la región de Chernihiv, y Pokrovka, en la región de Sumy.
▪ En la dirección Slobozhansky, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania bombardearon posiciones del ejército ruso en 13 asentamientos, en particular Sosnovka, Zelyonoye, Volchansk, Khatne, Krasnoye Pervoye y Dvurechnaya, región de Kharkiv.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:43 AM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los ignorantes juntaletras no han entrado a una mina de ese tipo en su vida y, además, no son capaces de documentarse, en esto ni en nada. Yo he bajado a alguna en Polonia y se hace en elevadores bastante clasutrofóbicos en los que caben pocas personas que tardan un buen rato en hacer el recorrido y que hay que usar por turnos. Por lo que he visto, en esa de Soledar debe de ser muy parecido. La peña tiene menos mundo que el olmo de la plaza del pueblo.



la cuestión es, que tu hacías en la mina de sal eh? perdiste el salero ?


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 9:44 AM)

Recordar, que dijo Patrushev explicitamente: "es una guerra con la OTAN/ EE.UU". 
y es la hora de que OTAN y EEUU comiencen a recibir el dolor real. Así debe ser.


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:49 AM)

Eslacaña dijo:


> La Archer es de lo mejor del mercado.
> En el siguiente video en dos minutos: prepara la pieza, lanza tres disparos y se va. Pues bien aún no impactó el primero y el camión ya está saliendo de la zona, y del camión no se baja nadie, todo automatizado y cronometrado. Acojonante.
> *España aún con artillería remolcada*.



y el cabo Finisterre sin jubilarse en la marina créeme


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:51 AM)

Han aparecido fotos del vehículo blindado mejorado KAMAZ-53949 Typhoon-K

El vehículo se unificó con el Z-STS (Special Purpose Vehicle) (Foto 4), la misma unificación se dio a la ambulancia protegida AS-Linza (Foto 5).

Se cambiaron el casco y sus elementos, así como el cabrestante para la rueda de repuesto (similar al Z-STS).

Una malla metálica, similar a la de la torreta del tanque T-90M, se coloca a lo largo del casco a cierta distancia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 9:54 AM)

Malvada, se encuentra con Mas Malvada.
La mujer de la izquierda es la nieta de un propagandista nazi.
La mujer de la derecha es la nieta de un refugiado judío (de ukrania).
No es que amen a Ucrania, es que odian a Rusia. 
Porque el odio es todo lo que tienen en sus corazones.


Las AFU ya han comenzado a preparar una nueva línea de Slovyansk a Kramatorsk a Kostyantynivka. Se están instalando puntos de tiro de artillería y MLRS en estas ciudades, y se están desplegando sistemas SAM.
La batalla por Bakhmut se acerca a su etapa final.


Es probable que después de la retirada de unidades a Sivirsk, estas posiciones de reserva también caigan. Después de la liberación completa de Soledar y sus alrededores, será imposible para las AFU retener a Bakhmut, lo que posteriormente las obligará a abandonar también Sivirsk.


Suecia: Un refugiado sirio Majd Shhada con 8 condenas, que golpeó salvajemente, violó y dejó embarazada a una mujer joven para evitar la deportación
El tribunal dictaminó que no será deportado porque su tierra natal es 'demasiado peligrosa' y corre el riesgo de hacer el servicio militar.


La mayoría de los Medios de Comunicacion Mainstream pertenecen a los mismos accionistas... La manipulación te golpea desde todos los ángulos...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 9:55 AM)

TG-canal "Residente"

Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que Soledar fue completamente abandonada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero varios cientos de soldados permanecieron en la ciudad ya que no tuvieron tiempo de evacuar durante la noche. Zaluzhny acusó nuevamente a los políticos de crear símbolos innecesarios, por los que luego mueren los soldados y el Estado Mayor quema las reservas necesarias para la contraofensiva.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 9:55 AM)

"Salimos de Soledar...".

Un oficial de las AFU reprende a los agentes que pidieron al personal que se quedara en Soledar un poco más, pero ellos mismos huyeron un día antes de abandonar la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 9:58 AM)

⚡ El Ministerio de Defensa ruso afirma que unidades de asalto de la Flota del Pacífico avanzan cerca de Ugledar bajo cobertura aérea


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 10:02 AM)

Negociaciones ruso-ucranianas en Turquía sobre cuestiones humanitarias.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 10:03 AM)

Octubrista dijo:


> Zelensky poco pinta, se habrán negado en Londres y Washington a esa retirada.
> 
> En cierto modo, ante decisiones como esta, pienso que la OTAN persigue la total aniquilación de la capacidad militar de Ucrania, para justificar (con la excusa que sea, falsa bandera y otra artimaña) la entrada en guerra de ejércitos de otros países, con Polonia en primera línea.



La verdad es que la OTAN no tiene en su inventario fuerza alguna que sea tan guerrera,
agresiva y con capacidad se sufrimiento que los ucranianos. Así que ¿de donde va a sacar
mas carne de cañón, parecido de calidad? 
No les queda otra que exprimir lo que tienen, y eso significa lo que significa...


----------



## El Veraz (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 AM)

Me parece que es el unico que habla con sentido desde el lado rusonazi:

*STRELKOV *

La toma del centro y de la mayor parte de Soledar por parte de las unidades de Wagner es un indudable éxito táctico. Sin embargo, el frente enemigo NO fue atravesado, no fue posible cercar las unidades y subunidades que defendían la ciudad. El enemigo está creando una nueva línea de defensa en las afueras del oeste, apoyándose en las minas de sal. Las batallas por la ciudad aún no han terminado: las afueras y los suburbios del oeste tendrán que ser asaltados. *El mando enemigo controla definitivamente la situación, y aunque la retirada va acompañada de pérdidas inevitables* (incluyendo, probablemente, cientos de soldados de la guarnición “olvidados” en el edificio), *el control se mantiene y no se habla de la huida del enemigo*.

En cuanto a Bakhmut, hasta ahora la situación allí no ha cambiado significativamente, aunque la cobertura de la ciudad desde el norte empeorará significativamente las perspectivas de una mayor defensa.

La posición de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en el área de Seversk también se está volviendo problemática. Pero precisamente este punto no tiene valor particular desde ningún punto de vista y es inconveniente para una defensa larga. En el caso de que nuestras fuerzas sigan avanzando hacia el norte y el noroeste de Soledar, es casi seguro que el enemigo la dejará sin defensa obstinada. Sin embargo, para ello todavía es necesario tomar las alturas que rodean la ciudad.

Como he escrito y dicho más de una vez, *incluso la caída de toda la línea fortificada Bakhmut-Soledar-Seversk no conducirá al colapso del frente de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania: en la parte trasera tienen la principal área fortificada en el Donbás - Slavyansko-Kramatorsk. Y todavía necesita ser alcanzado.*

Si nuestro comando se limitará a exprimir gradualmente al enemigo de una posición a otra en el Donbass, o si en algún lugar se está preparando un nuevo ataque principal, no lo sé. Hasta ahora, la lucha se desarrolla de acuerdo con *un escenario estratégicamente beneficioso para los Estados Unidos, por lo que cuanto más tiempo Rusia agote sus fuerzas en batallas tácticas y nada decisivas en el Donbass, mejor*. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania tienen reservas, además, se están creando activamente nuevas. Ya se han anunciado entregas de una cantidad significativa de equipos militares modernos por parte de los países de la OTAN y se completarán antes de la primavera. No habrá una "congelación del conflicto" (deseado apasionadamente en el Kremlin): los queridos socios estadounidenses están bastante satisfechos con que los rusos maten a los rusos durante el mayor tiempo posible. La opinión de los rusos (así como de quienes los manejan) no interesa a los socios.


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 AM)

mazuste dijo:


> La verdad es que la OTAN no tiene en su inventario fuerza alguna que sea tan guerrera,
> agresiva y con capacidad se sufrimiento que los ucranianos. Así que ¿de donde va a sacar
> mas carne de cañón, parecido de calidad?
> No les queda otra que exprimir lo que tienen, y eso significa lo que significa...



polacos , letones estonios y lituanos no se quedan cortos y de hecho ya estan muriendo en Ucrania

deNATOfication


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 AM)

Con la caída de Soledar, Ucrania pierde otra zona industrial importante. He leído que las minas de Sal de Soledar dan más de 1 millón de toneladas al año.

Toda Rusia extrae unos 3 millones de toneladas, por tanto solo Soledar es un 33% de lo que produce toda Rusia. No está mal...


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 AM)

Como curiosidad, en algun Telegram he leído que Prizgohin ha confirmado que los Rusos se han hecho con el depósito de armas que la URSS creó en una mina de sal.

En este según muchas fuentes hay una inmensa cantidad de armas y municiones de la II G.M. (Rusas y Alemanas), y también armas Soviéticas más modernas de los años 1950-1990 almacenadas en bastante buena condición. 

Por su seguridad además era el depósito principal de armas modernas de origen Occidental que utilizaba el ejercito Ucraniano para todo el frente del Donbas.



Más info aquí:

En Inglés: Ukraine's Salt Mine Arsenal

Traducido:









Ukraine's Salt Mine Arsenal


"If anyone got in there they could arm everyone in Ukraine. There are rifles, machine guns, heavy weapons, and millions and millions of rounds of ammunition."




translated.turbopages.org


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 AM)

Un militar ucraniano en una entrevista con la CNN habló sobre las enormes pérdidas entre las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania durante los combates por Soledar.
La entrevista fue grabada antes de que la ciudad fuera liberada por las unidades rusas.

Según él, nadie cuenta los muertos y el mando envía cada vez más reservas.

Cabe señalar que, según fuentes ucranianas, el comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, criticó a la dirección política del país por negarse a retirar las tropas de Soledar cuando era posible.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 10:08 AM)

El Pentágono dijo que el entrenamiento para que el ejército ucraniano opere el sistema de defensa aérea Patriot comenzará este mes en una base en Fort Sill en Oklahoma.
#EE.UU

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 10:08 AM)




----------



## El Veraz (Miércoles a la(s) 10:09 AM)




----------



## ATDTn (Miércoles a la(s) 10:09 AM)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


>



Hasta la princesa prometida sabe más de estrategia...

Nunca permitas que te involucren en una guerra terrestre en Asia.
Vizzini


La historia nos diría Rusia.


The most famous is 'Never get involved in a land war in Asia,'


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 10:09 AM)

Turquía ha comenzado a enviar a Ucrania munición de artillería en racimo de fabricación estadounidense de 155 mm adquiridas por Kiev, cuya exportación está prohibida por el propio Estados Unidos.
/La política exterior/
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## arriondas (Miércoles a la(s) 10:14 AM)

El Veraz dijo:


>



El shiba inu y las uvas...


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 10:16 AM)

Desde luego, la última entrevista a Patrushev da pa'mucho...

*Los acontecimientos en Ucrania no son un enfrentamiento entre Moscú y Kiev, sino un enfrentamiento militar entre la OTAN, 
y sobre todo Estados Unidos y Gran Bretaña, con Rusia. Temiendo el contacto directo, los instructores de la OTAN conducen
a los ucranianos a la muerte. Con la ayuda de la operación militar especial, Rusia está liberando sus regiones de la ocupación
y debe poner fin al sangriento experimento de Occidente para destruir al fraternal pueblo ucraniano...*
- Nikolai Patrushev


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 10:18 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Los guardias civiles armados con pistolas de bajo precio y calidad, los mossos catalanes con caras y modernas pistolas alemanas Walther.



y los policías de mi pueblo también con la Walter, aunque una Astra Superstar actualizada y modernizada no desmerezca en nada


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 10:20 AM)

la mano negra dijo:


> Vamos a poner música para la ocasión. La leyenda de los caballeros Bogatyr . Algo muy ruso y muy eslavo. Hombres con honra y honor que protegían a los desamparados. Caballeros medievales que iban por el mundo ayudando al prójimo. Eran como los caballeros errantes que Don Quijote quiso emular.



hoy a lo más que van errantes es de puticlub en puticlub


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 10:22 AM)

Una fuente pro-rusa afirma un avance ruso cerca de #Vuhledar. Se dice que las fuerzas de RF están a 700 metros de la entrada a Ugledar. Anteriormente, el Ministerio de Defensa ruso anunció un éxito ruso cerca de Ugledar, pero no dio detalles.
‼Estamos esperando confirmación.


A juzgar por la información actualizada, un poco más de 500 personas (pero también menos de 1000) fueron rodeadas por la mañana. Más de 100 personas ya se han rendido (generalmente de pequeños grupos aislados), pero varios grandes grupos rodeados continúan resistiendo.


Las fuerzas militares de Ucrania sufrieron pérdidas monstruosas en Soledar: los muertos ni siquiera se cuentan, dijo el ejército ucraniano a CNN.
Señaló que todos los combatientes entienden que Soledar ya no será ucraniano, pero tienen que luchar a muerte por que s e lo ordenan


Se informa que Zaluzhny recomendó a Zelensky que se retirara de Bakhmut, pero fue rechazado. 
Por cuánto tiempo, ya veremos.



La 46.ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportado de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania fue derrotada en Soledar. Esta es una de las mejores unidades creadas con tecnologías occidentales para luchar en el Donbass. Para 2016, la brigada había sido entrenada para esta operación.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 10:22 AM)

❗No hay perspectivas de conversaciones de paz con Ucrania - Peskov


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 10:22 AM)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Buen cacharro, sí señor, es indudable.
> Aunque pasa lo de siempre, falta ver cómo se comporta en campo de batalla, lleno de mierda y sin el mantenimiento “recomendado por el fabricante”, que no siempre es posible.
> 
> Por otra parte, diría que la doctrina de la OTAN se fía a la superioridad aérea, que permitiría tener unas vías de suministro y reparación teóricamente perfectas, pero en la guerra “de tú a tú”, el escenario ideal no existe.
> ...



me pregunto por cuanto se lo compraran los rusos a los ukranianos, cuanto tiempo lo estudiaran y cuanto tardaran los chinos en copiarlo y servírselo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 10:23 AM)

Y en Ucrania, mientras tanto, continúa la entrega de citaciones de reclutamiento en ambulancias: Odessa


----------



## aurariola (Miércoles a la(s) 10:24 AM)

coscorron dijo:


> Hay una anecdota de la WWI en relación a la toma de un pueblo que tenía una bodega de whisky durante la ofensiva de primavera de 1917. Al parecer durante esa ofensiva los alemanes tomaron un pueblo que tenía una bodega de whisky y se pusieron a beber sin que sus mandos pudieran controlarlos y eso retraso durante todo el día el avance de una división alemana al completo del pedo que se pillaron ... No la he encontrado en Internet bien contado pero me imagino que además no sería ni la primera ni la última vez que ocurrió algo parecido. Mejor que ese Champagne se ponga fuera del alcance de los soldados porque si les dejan se lo beben en diez minutos.



te cuento una mas cercana y veridica de nuestra guerra civil, me contaba el abuelo que atacaron un pueblo bajo tropas franquistas por sorpresa y a estos no les dio tiempo ni a luchar, salieron por piernas y con lo puesto......
cuando entraron tenian de todo comida, ropa , leña , material militar, para los republicanos que en ese momento ya las pasaban putas aquello era el paraiso, al capitan no lo soportaban era nacionalista catalan y se llevaba a matar con los comunistas y los socialistas, durante la toma el capitan desaparecio y no lo volvieron a ver por lo que lo que decidieron quedarse y hacerse fuertes mientras ningun mando de alto nivel dijera lo contrario, al registrar el pueblo encontraron una casa con unas tinajas tipo aljive repletas de aceite y vino.......
tras varios dias dando buena cuenta del vino y haciendo bromas de que teniendo de todo y sin aparecer el capitan no se le podia pedir mas a la vida, llegaron al fondo de una de las tinajas.
Alli estaba el esqueleto huesudo e inmaculado del capitan al que pudieron reconocer por los correajes pues asta la ropa habia sido desecha por el vino.............. me decia entre risas que finalmente todos apreciaban al capitan por que habia contribuido literalmente a elevar y mejorar la moral de la tropa....


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (Miércoles a la(s) 10:24 AM)

willbeend dijo:


> Hace unos dias habia un post por aqui de alguien tipo Harman o tu, que comentaba que los rusos se habian animado a tomar una fortaleza ukra, cuando descubrieron que los hinjinieros ukros, habian sembrado las minas al reves, boca abajo...  al igual se referia a este sitio, no se...



En los nuevos lotes, ahora les han puesto una pegatina bien gorda diciendo "This side up"


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 10:31 AM)

*Occidente domina la zombificación de las personas mediante la propaganda de masas, y ahora pretende utilizar armas cognitivas, 
influyendo punto por punto en cada persona con la ayuda de tecnologías de la información y métodos de neuropsicología. Inculca 
valores neoliberales y otros, algunos de los cuales son inherentemente opuestos a la naturaleza humana. Actúan conscientemente
y no ocultan en su círculo que la agenda LGBT es una herramienta para reducir gradualmente el número de "personas de más" 
que no encajan en el marco de los famosos "mil millonarios de oro".*
- Nikolai Patrushev


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 10:36 AM)

la mano negra dijo:


> Unas líneas defensivas que les ha llevado ocho años construir a ver cómo narices las vuelven a levantar y dónde porque a mí me parece que hasta el Dníeper todo es campo y llano. Si los rusos parten el frente ucraniano la cosa va a ser gorda porque lo de la elasticidad a Zelensky como que no le entra en la cabeza ni ya le puede entrar . Se ha pulido doscientos mil hombres , todo el arsenal de material soviético de los países que pertenecieron al Pacto de Varsovia, cientos de miles de millones de dólares, buena parte de las reservas de munición y armas occidentales de los países de la OTAN y ha hundido en la miseria más absoluta al pueblo ucraniano. Ahora ya no es tiempo de maniobrar . No tiene con qué maniobrar. Demasiada rigidez ha mostrado.



y las reservas de condones usadas por sus mercenarios para violar ukranianas de su bando etc..


----------



## Tierra Azul (Miércoles a la(s) 10:42 AM)

offtopic, uno haciendo escuela, a vivir con su maestro y chorizo



Spoiler: esto.....



Froilán huye de España como su abuelo: se muda con don Juan Carlos a Abu Dabi tras la pelea navajera (msn.com)


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (Miércoles a la(s) 10:48 AM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Bien visto, a mi tambien me ha parecido que nos la estaban dando, eso dices es una variante modernizada del P-18 , lo único que no me queda claro de que bando en realidad es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he asumido que seria Ucraniano por el contexto de la noticia y por el hecho de que dudo que esté aun activo en las FAS Rusas, dado que tienen una multitud de radares VHF de muy superiores características.

Efectivamente las modernizaciones del P18 han sido ofrecidas por muchos países en el pasado, especialmente Rusia Bielorusia y Ucrania. Saber lo que ha comprado Venezuela es dificil

Pero a mi me parece que el panel frontal que se aprecia en ambos, y que supongo que es un sistema de identificación amigo-enemigo. son distintos, aunque es difícil confirmarlo por los diferentes ángulos de las imágenes









Rusia e Irán. El enemigo de mi enemigo


Las sanciones a Rusia e Irán están acercando a ambos países a una alianza geoestratégica de imprevisibles consecuencias.




3tde.es













El hidrógeno verde. La mayor estafa de la historia


El hidrogeno verde ni es ecológico, ni es sostenible, ni garantizará la independencia energética, y generará enormes costes a los ciudadanos




3tde.es


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 10:48 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Lo de que "la OTAN no puede dejar ganar a Rusia" me recuerda a la última vez que entraron unos cacos a mi casa cuando vivía en el Caribe.
> Yo pensé lo mismo, que no podía dejarles ganar...pero se llevaron todo lo que quisieron



ahí te falto armamento ya tu sabes


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 10:49 AM)




----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 10:50 AM)

Pushilin

_*- Marinka en la RPD está prácticamente bajo el control de las fuerzas armadas rusas, pero el enemigo está atrincherado en las afueras

- La captura de Soledar en la RPD abre el camino a la liberación completa de la república
*_
*- La liberación de Soledar, Artemovsk y Seversk destruirá la línea del frente en la DPR*

@kedmi


----------



## Argentium (Miércoles a la(s) 10:58 AM)

Eso es lo que realmente duele, debe generalizarse todo lo posible
*Rusia empezará a comprar yuanes chinos para un fondo de riqueza.*
10:48 || 11/01/2023


----------



## Argentium (Miércoles a la(s) 11:00 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324189
> 
> 
> Turquía ha comenzado a enviar a Ucrania munición de artillería en racimo de fabricación estadounidense de 155 mm adquiridas por Kiev, cuya exportación está prohibida por el propio Estados Unidos.
> ...



Esta contienda es VITAL para el Imperio, hará "todo lo que sea necesario", enviando armas, personal, todo lo que haga falta, es además lo lógico que haría cualquier Imperio cuando ve amenazada su hegemonía.


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 11:01 AM)

NS 4 dijo:


> Como va el sitio de Moscu???



tal que así


----------



## Dr. Fleischman (Miércoles a la(s) 11:02 AM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Bombardeos brutales sí. No tengo simpatías por el estado ucraniano. Ninguna. Pero están ganando y van a ganar.



Que los ucras vayan a ganar no lo sé (aunque me apuesto el bocadillo del recreo a que no), pero que estén ganando actualmente solo me cuadra con la acepción número 2 de la RAE, con el zelenski ganándose un buen jornal...  


ganar
Quizá del gót. _*ganan_ 'codiciar', infl. por el germ. _*waidanjan_ 'cosechar'; _cf._ nórd. _gana_ 'desear con avidez', noruego _gana_ 'mirar con ansia'.


1. tr. Adquirir caudal o aumentarlo con cualquier género de comercio, industria o trabajo.


2. tr. Obtener un jornal o sueldo en un empleo o trabajo.


3. tr. Obtener lo que se disputa en un juego, batalla, oposición, pleito, etc. U. t. c. intr. Ganar al ajedrez.


4. tr. Conquistar o tomar una plaza, ciudad, territorio o fuerte.


5. tr. Llegar al sitio o lugar que se pretende. Ganar la orilla, la cumbre.


6. tr. Captar la voluntad de alguien. U. t. c. prnl.


7. tr. Lograr o adquirir algo. Ganar la honra, el favor, la inclinación, la gracia. U. t. c. prnl.


8. tr. Aventajar, exceder a alguien en algo.


9. tr. Mar. Avanzar, acercándose a un objeto o a un rumbo determinados.


10. intr. Mejorar, medrar, prosperar.


----------



## arriondas (Miércoles a la(s) 11:03 AM)

mazuste dijo:


> *Occidente domina la zombificación de las personas mediante la propaganda de masas, y ahora pretende utilizar armas cognitivas,
> influyendo punto por punto en cada persona con la ayuda de tecnologías de la información y métodos de neuropsicología. Inculca
> valores neoliberales y otros, algunos de los cuales son inherentemente opuestos a la naturaleza humana. Actúan conscientemente
> y no ocultan en su círculo que la agenda LGBT es una herramienta para reducir gradualmente el número de "personas de más"
> ...



Al final, quien tenía razón era Huxley, y no Orwell. Porque Aldous Huxley estaba muy bien posicionado, por lo tanto tenía acceso a cierta información...


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 11:03 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> Es confusa tu respuesta.
> 
> Ya sé que has reproducido un telegrama. Pero sigo preguntando si sigue siendo "putiniano" para tí, o empiezas a mutar de opinión. Ya sabes, rectificar es de sabios.



Rectificar cuando vea un cambio claro en la estrategia, de momento para mi sigue siendo Putiniano.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 11:05 AM)

⚡Se han fortalecido las fuerzas de defensa aérea de la agrupación regional de tropas de la República de Bielorrusia y la Federación Rusa.

Las unidades de misiles antiaéreos avanzaron a las zonas designadas y entraron en servicio de combate.

Ministerio de Defensa de la República de Bielorrusia


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Miércoles a la(s) 11:07 AM)




----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 11:07 AM)

Parece que quedan muchas municiones y equipos en los túneles.
Prigozhin con puestos de combatientes en el Museo de la Mina de Sal, que está más cerca de las afueras occidentales de Soledar, lo que confirma un control casi total sobre la ciudad.


Wagner atacando alrededor de Krasna Gora, Mina No7., Estación de tren Sol y Rozdolivka. El efecto se verá en los próximos días.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Miércoles a la(s) 11:08 AM)

El T90-M parece ser que ha jugado su papel, no tanto como pone el vídeo, pero si en algunos momentos complicados ha sido determinante…


La OTAN deberá cambiar la forma de operar frente a este tanque….que no es la panacea (tiene sus bajas) pero sí efectivo…


----------



## bigplac (Miércoles a la(s) 11:09 AM)

No se, ex republicas hay muchisimas, tienes polonia, estonia, letonia, lituania, georgia. Ahora han sacado a calentar a no recuerdo que istan

Creo que el material fungible que se acabe antes no va a ser la carne.



mazuste dijo:


> La verdad es que la OTAN no tiene en su inventario fuerza alguna que sea tan guerrera,
> agresiva y con capacidad se sufrimiento que los ucranianos. Así que ¿de donde va a sacar
> mas carne de cañón, parecido de calidad?
> No les queda otra que exprimir lo que tienen, y eso significa lo que significa...


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 11:14 AM)

mazuste dijo:


> *Occidente domina la zombificación de las personas mediante la propaganda de masas, y ahora pretende utilizar armas cognitivas,
> influyendo punto por punto en cada persona con la ayuda de tecnologías de la información y métodos de neuropsicología. Inculca
> valores neoliberales y otros, algunos de los cuales son inherentemente opuestos a la naturaleza humana. Actúan conscientemente
> y no ocultan en su círculo que la agenda LGBT es una herramienta para reducir gradualmente el número de "personas de más"
> ...



LGTB=pedofilos


----------



## EsDeDinamita (Miércoles a la(s) 11:22 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Con la caída de Soledar, Ucrania pierde otra zona industrial importante. He leído que las minas de Sal de Soledar dan más de 1 millón de toneladas al año.
> 
> Toda Rusia extrae unos 3 millones de toneladas, por tanto solo Soledar es un 33% de lo que produce toda Rusia. No está mal...



Pronto contarán también con los vinos de Artemovsk.


----------



## cryfar74 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:22 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Las tropas rusas han liberado la aldea de Podhhorodne, en las afueras de Artemivsk, donde se están produciendo feroces enfrentamientos - Cuartel General de Defensa de la DNR
> Nos gustaría señalar que Podhirne fue esencialmente tomada por nuestras tropas el otro día, con la limpieza ya completada y la captura del asentamiento anunciada oficialmente
> 
> 
> ...



Parece están dando los mismos pasos con Artemivsk que hicieron con Soledar, están rodeando poco a poco la ciudad tanto por el o norte como por el sur. Invitando a los Ukros a salir. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Miércoles a la(s) 11:23 AM)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> Yo he asumido que seria Ucraniano por el contexto de la noticia y por el hecho de que dudo que esté aun activo en las FAS Rusas, dado que tienen una multitud de radares VHF de muy superiores características.
> 
> Efectivamente las modernizaciones del P18 han sido ofrecidas por muchos países en el pasado, especialmente Rusia Bielorusia y Ucrania. Saber lo que ha comprado Venezuela es dificil
> 
> ...



A mi también me parece raro que los Rusos usen el P-18 aunque haya sido digitalizado y modernizado, no obstante nunca se sabe, en tiempos de guerra si los tenía en stock Rosoboronexport vete tu a saber si han desplegado algunos.

En su página aparece la modernización P-18-2 pero es distinta a la destruida.






Radar de reconocimiento y designación de objetivos P-18-2 | Rosoboronexport


Precisión. Maniobrabilidad. Protección de interferencias. El radar, que tiene capacidades mejoradas para detectar objetivos hechos con la tecnología Stealth, se usa para equipar unidades de ing...




roe.ru





Opino igual, con respecto al panel, en mi primer comentario no me di cuenta y en el segundo lo indiqué, este no es exactamente igual. 

En cuanto al uso de ese panel es tal y como indicas si nos basamos en el P-18 antiguo, en esa posición iba el IFF, incluso en modernizaciones como la de la empresa Checa RETIA lo mantienen en la misma posición, con lo cual es muy posible que ese sea siendo su uso.


----------



## cryfar74 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:25 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324165
> 
> 
> Un nuevo cementerio abre sus puertas en Lvov en donde están enterrados el Volkssturm local y la brigada 24.



El carpintero que hace las cruces y los ataúdes, y florista se están haciendo de oro con ésta guerra. Es posiblemente el mejor negocio y el más floreciente de Ucrania a día de hoy. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 11:28 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗No hay perspectivas de conversaciones de paz con Ucrania - Peskov



Ni falta que hacen, rendición o nada, a ver si es verdad.


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 11:31 AM)

Argentium dijo:


> Esta contienda es VITAL para el Imperio, hará "todo lo que sea necesario", enviando armas, personal, todo lo que haga falta, es además lo lógico que haría cualquier Imperio cuando ve amenazada su hegemonía.



Podrían ayudar los chinos entrando de una vez en Taiwan por su propio beneficio ahora que los Bastardos están ocupados con Ucrania pero no lo harán porque van de perfil.


----------



## cryfar74 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:33 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Varias fuentes informan que el Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, Valery Zaluzhny, solicitó la pasada noche a Zelensky que ordenara la retirada de las tropas de Bakhmut, porque es difícil y sin sentido mantenerla tras la caída de Soledar. Pero Zelensky se negó.



Todo esto me es un dejá vu de lo ocurrido en Sievierodonestk. Lysyshansk era aparentemente inexpugnable y se abandonó de un día para otro, a pesar de las reiteradas posturas del payaso a sacar las tropas. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 11:35 AM)

arriondas dijo:


> Al final, quien tenía razón era Huxley, y no Orwell. Porque Aldous Huxley estaba muy bien posicionado, por lo tanto tenía acceso a cierta información...


----------



## cryfar74 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:40 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> TG-canal "Residente"
> 
> Nuestra fuente en el OP dijo que Soledar fue completamente abandonada por las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, pero varios cientos de soldados permanecieron en la ciudad ya que no tuvieron tiempo de evacuar durante la noche. Zaluzhny acusó nuevamente a los políticos de crear símbolos innecesarios, por los que luego mueren los soldados y el Estado Mayor quema las reservas necesarias para la contraofensiva.



A saber si efectivamente hay aun Ucros dentro de Soledar, pero es bastante conocido que los Wagner no hacen prisioneros. Así que a no ser que se rindan todos a la vez, y sea difícil esconder el bulto, las noticias que veremos es que la ciudad fue abandonada totalmente y que sólo quedan los cadáveres que los Ukros en su retirada no pudieron llevarse. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 11:43 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> Rectificar cuando vea un cambio claro en la estrategia, de momento para mi sigue siendo Putiniano.



Lo comprendo y lo acepto.

Firmes convicciones gasta ustec. Espero que no sean monolíticas. La duda es buena. Alguien dijo que solo la NADA se introduce en lo que no tiene grietas y la NADA estuvo a punto de engullir el reino de la Emperatriz Infantil, si no llega a ser por Atreyu y Fújur.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 11:44 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> Podrían ayudar los chinos entrando de una vez en Taiwan por su propio beneficio ahora que los Bastardos están ocupados con Ucrania pero no lo harán porque van de perfil.



No lo harán porque no es el momento.


----------



## cryfar74 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:45 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> El Pentágono dijo que el entrenamiento para que el ejército ucraniano opere el sistema de defensa aérea Patriot comenzará este mes en una base en Fort Sill en Oklahoma.
> #EE.UU
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Según leí el entrenamiento normal para el uso de estos aparatos se extiende a los 2 años. Ningún curso express servirá. Es más efectivo y rápido llevar a los soldados estadounidenses a Ucrania bajo la apariencia de mercenarios.

Esta noticia sólo sirve para que algunos periodistas no hagan preguntas. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigplac (Miércoles a la(s) 11:46 AM)

Los chinos no van a entrar en Taiwan ni hartos de vino, porque Taiwan es fruta madura que caerá sola cuando China sea primera potencia mundial. Seran los propios taiwaneses los que supliquen ser China, con status especial. Y para eso en principio solo falta una generación. 
Y si no consiguen ser primera potencia mundial y USA les gana, menos conseguirían invadiendo Taiwán



crocodile dijo:


> Podrían ayudar los chinos entrando de una vez en Taiwan por su propio beneficio ahora que los Bastardos están ocupados con Ucrania pero no lo harán porque van de perfil.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Miércoles a la(s) 11:47 AM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Según leí el entrenamiento normal para el uso de estos aparatos se extiende a los 2 años. Ningún curso express servirá. Es más efectivo y rápido llevar a los soldados estadounidenses a Ucrania bajo la apariencia de mercenarios.
> 
> Esta noticia sólo sirve para que algunos periodistas no hagan preguntas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Manejar equipos complicados lleva su tiempo, pertenece a especialistas del ejército….está claro que si están activos dentro de un mes o dos es con personal OTAN….





Especialistas en material de guerra — Today's Military


Los especialistas en material de guerra son responsables de la seguridad, protección y rendición de cuentas con respecto a las armas y municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas. Realizan una gran variedad de tareas que incluyen la recepción, el almacenamiento y el transporte de las material de guerra en...




www.todaysmilitary.com


----------



## coscorron (Miércoles a la(s) 11:53 AM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Parece están dando los mismos pasos con Artemivsk que hicieron con Soledar, están rodeando poco a poco la ciudad tanto por el o norte como por el sur. Invitando a los Ukros a salir.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Esa misma fue también la solución que aplicaron en el caso de Lysichansk que finalmente cayó cuando cayo Zolote y fueron rodeandola por el Sur y seguramente va a ser la solución también para Siversk y seguramente Avdeevka pero en esta caso el cerco se ira cerrando desde el Norte.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 11:58 AM)

RT edición en inglés
(Titular de elaboración propia)
*Asesor de Farlopensky afirma que *_*las fuerzas de Kiev probablemente podrían usar los Patriots en el campo de batalla "cerca del comienzo de la primavera".* 

(...)Durante una entrevista con el periodista ucraniano Vassily Golovanov, Mikhail Podoliak declaró que "se requeriría de un mes y medio a tres meses para la capacitación [del personal] y la entrega logística de estos sistemas". 

(...) Podoliak señaló que dos baterías Patriot están programadas para ser enviadas a Ucrania, con una prometida por los Estados Unidos y otra por Alemania. "Una batería incluye ocho lanzadores. En cuanto a su instalación, ya se está trabajando en cómo se entregarán aquí en términos logísticos", dijo. 

(...) El martes, el Pentágono dijo que las tropas ucranianas estaban listas para comenzar a entrenar al personal sobre cómo operar los sistemas de misiles Patriot en suelo estadounidense en Fort Sill, Oklahoma, la próxima semana. Se espera que entre 90 y 100 miembros del servicio ucraniano reciban capacitación en este lugar en particular. El Pentágono dijo que todo el proceso duraría "varios meses". _


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Miércoles a la(s) 12:02 PM)

Un hombre optimista


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Miércoles a la(s) 12:04 PM)

Quitando que sea más o menos acertado, qué bien se ve la copla así


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Miércoles a la(s) 12:07 PM)

Buen metraje reciente de fuerzas extranjeras


----------



## EGO (Miércoles a la(s) 12:10 PM)

bigplac dijo:


> Los chinos no van a entrar en Taiwan ni hartos de vino, porque Taiwan es fruta madura que caerá sola cuando China sea primera potencia mundial. Seran los propios taiwaneses los que supliquen ser China, con status especial. Y para eso en principio solo falta una generación.
> Y si no consiguen ser primera potencia mundial y USA les gana, menos conseguirían invadiendo Taiwán



China nunca sera potencia mundial porque para eso tienes que conseguir ganar la batalla cultural.Ademas en breve sera un inmenso geriatrico lleno de viejos y ninis.

Cuando aqui hablemos spanchino,veamos peliculas chinas,en los zocos de kabul usen yuanes y en las sudaderas llevemos la bandera china o alguna frase en chino si que podremos hablar de potencia hegemonica.

Ademas tienes que conseguir controlar las rutas maritimas.

Tambien tiene que derrotar a la India,porque no puede haber dos gallos en el mismo gallinero(Asia).Japon tambien esta al quite militarizandose a tope.

Aun le queda muuuuchooo camino por recorrer.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Miércoles a la(s) 12:12 PM)

Interesantes algunas cosas que dice este soldado en Bakhmut


----------



## piru (Miércoles a la(s) 12:16 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Hay un ajedrez chino, el Xiangqi que se adapta más a la situación actual... donde hay realmente "Artilleria" no como el ajedrez convencional.



En el ajedrez hay artillería, de campaña, pero hay:


----------



## alfonbass (Miércoles a la(s) 12:24 PM)

troperker dijo:


> Bueno te go manos grandes h dedos que son demasiadl para estos teclados de lso xelulares
> 
> Salvar a occidente para que
> Salvar el planeta para que
> ...



Nivel del “prokremlin” medio, una persona incapaz de asumir responsabilidad, capaz de desear la muerte de millones solo porque cree que no se le hace el caso suficiente, tan bombo y frustrado que odia a las personas que piensan distinto y tan incapaz de pensar sanamente que recurre al odio en estado puro
Bueno, puedes seguir llorando y pajeandote por cada farola “tomada”…


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 12:24 PM)

⚡Al menos 500 militantes ucranianos fueron cercados en Soledar - Los militares ucranianos ya se están rindiendo

Cuando el PMC Wagner cerró la caldera en Soledar, según datos preliminares, cerca de 500 militares ucranianos fueron rodeados. Ya se han rendido unos 100 combatientes de pequeños grupos dispersos.

“Además de las graves heridas de bala y metralla, los soldados ucranianos que fueron capturados se quejan de graves congelaciones e hipotermia. Varios grandes grupos cercados siguen resistiendo. Entregarse o heroísmo es su elección”, informó el canal, presuntamente asociado al Wagner PMC.


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 12:28 PM)

Último informe de Yuri sobre Soledar:
El asalto nocturno fue un éxito. El enemigo en el centro de Soledar es aislado y dividido en grupos aislados. Por la mañana, 120-130 personas se rindieron. Las negociaciones están en marcha en varios bastiones más, en algunos lugares el enemigo es terco.








Yuri sobre Opytne y Klishchiivka:
- Opytne fue tomada ayer. Nuestro ejército bloqueó el área fortificada en Kleshcheevka con una longitud de 1 km * 800 m. Tomamos el control de dos caminos para el transporte de municiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania
Esperando a que el grupo se apague


Situación actual según la última información:
RF se dirige NO a Sil y Ukrposhta
Krasna Hora TODAVÍA está bajo el control de AFU, pero impugnado
RF también avanza al NW de Pidhorodne después de limpiar el pueblo y la colina al norte.
Debajo: Último mapa según Wagner


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 12:28 PM)




----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 12:29 PM)




----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 12:30 PM)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Miércoles a la(s) 12:31 PM)

(Offtopic)

Noticia interesante, aunque acaben por arreglarlo rápidamente (cosa que aún no ha pasado).

_Última hora: todos los vuelos en los EE. UU. se han suspendido debido a una *falla del sistema* en la Administración Federal de Aviación, *relacionada con los NOTAM*; es probable que el impacto en los vuelos sea global, más adelante._



_*El término NOTAM es el acrónimo inglés de «Notice To Airmen«. Se trata de un aviso que se realiza a través de telecomunicaciones a las autoridades de la aviación alertando a los pilotos de aeronaves de posibles situaciones de peligro a lo largo de una ruta de vuelo._



Más por aquí


----------



## Tierra Azul (Miércoles a la(s) 12:32 PM)

vettonio dijo:


>



@terro6666 @EGO @JAGGER @rejon @alfonbass @El Promotor @MCC @Icibatreuh @Desadaptado Dimensional comerse esto, ukros ni avanzan salen despavoridos


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Miércoles a la(s) 12:33 PM)

Harman dijo:


> La batalla por Artyomovsk-Soledar
> 
> 
> En las últimas horas, ha comenzado de nuevo a hablarse activamente del eje Artyomovsk-Soledar, en el que las tropas rusas esperan lograr finalmente una victoria en el frente que rompa con la negati…
> ...



Articulo muy sesgado.... con mucha valoracion subjetiva...

Lo más importante que en Slavyansk y Kramatorsk no han tenido tiempo de hacer unas fortalezas como lo que hay en Soledar.... Ni de coña...


----------



## alfonbass (Miércoles a la(s) 12:33 PM)

bigplac dijo:


> Los chinos no van a entrar en Taiwan ni hartos de vino, porque Taiwan es fruta madura que caerá sola cuando China sea primera potencia mundial. Seran los propios taiwaneses los que supliquen ser China, con status especial. Y para eso en principio solo falta una generación.
> Y si no consiguen ser primera potencia mundial y USA les gana, menos conseguirían invadiendo Taiwán



Eso de “primera potencia mundial” me ha matado  
Veis lo que hace fumar hierba?


----------



## manodura79 (Miércoles a la(s) 12:44 PM)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Interesantes algunas cosas que dice este soldado en Bakhmut



¿Alguien pudiera traducir? ¿Dice que siguen resistiendo?


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 12:46 PM)

*Canadá donará un sistema antiaéreo estadounidense a Ucrania.*
El primer ministro canadiense, Justin Trudeau, anunció este martes la compra a Estados Unidos de un sistema de defensa antiaérea para Ucrania.

Es el primer sistema antiaéreo NASAMS que Canadá ofrece a Ucrania, indicó Ottawa, que estima el valor de la donación en unos 406 millones de dólares canadienses (USD 302 millones). El anuncio fue realizado tras un encuentro bilateral entre Trudeau y el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, en México.

Este sistema de defensa busca contrarrestar los bombardeos masivos de la infraestructura crítica ucraniana por parte de Rusia.

"Es la máxima prioridad. Es la razón por la que Canadá compra un sistema avanzado de misiles suelo-aire de Estados Unidos para donárselo a Ucrania", explicó Anita Anand, ministra canadiense de Defensa, tras un intercambio con su homólogo ucraniano.

El presidente ucraniano, Volodimir Zelenski, agradeció el gesto.


----------



## piru (Miércoles a la(s) 12:47 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> El Prigozhin es el jefe de un ejército de presidiarios. Menudo mal-mal bicho tiene que ser para manejar eso.



El que haya presidiarios no quiere decir que sea un ejército SOLO de presidiarios. La Legión Española en sus primeros tiempos era algo parecido:

Tengo un hermano en la Legión
otro tengo en Regulares
y al hermano más pequeño
preso en Alcalá de Henares


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Según algunas fuentes, el ejército ukronazi ha perdido 14 batallones en Soledar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Miércoles a la(s) 12:50 PM)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Alguien pudiera traducir? ¿Dice que siguen resistiendo?



Quedan unos 500, en bolsas separadas, y están intentando negociar con ellos antes de usar las termobáricas grandes….según distintos medios rusos….


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 12:52 PM)

Durante el último día, las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales Rusas derribaron un caza Su-27 ucraniano en la zona de la operación militar especial.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 12:54 PM)

manodura79 dijo:


> ¿Alguien pudiera traducir? ¿Dice que siguen resistiendo?



Dicen que está todo bajo control, incluso en Soledar 
Para consumo interno.


----------



## Yomateix (Miércoles a la(s) 12:59 PM)

Y otros no dan las pagas que les da España. Imaginad ser el tercero de todo el mundo que mas acoge (porque por ejemplo en EEUU no quieren Ucranianos y a los que permiten la entrada es testimonial) y fuera de la UE no se acogen tantos tampoco. A 400e por familia + 100e por niño, más educación y sanidad gratuita, prioridad en las listas de empleo y de vivienda y etc etc Los costes económicos son enormes.

*España, tercer país de la UE que más refugiados ucranianos acogió a finales de noviembre*

En todo caso, el número de personas con protección temporal en la UE registra una tendencia a la baja debido a la cancelación del registro de sus estados de protección temporal y se redujo en 20 de los Estados miembros del bloque.


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 1:00 PM)

*Rusia pierde 160 millones al día por el embargo de la UE a su petróleo.*
La prohibición impuesta por la UE a las importaciones de crudo procedentes de Rusia y la limitación de los precios del petróleo cuestan a ese país unos 160 millones de euros al día, pero se espera que esa cifra aumente a 280 millones diarios cuando el próximo 5 de febrero entren en vigor nuevas medidas adicionales de la Unión Europea.

Así se desprende de un nuevo análisis del Centro de Investigación sobre Energía y Aire Limpio (CREA, por sus siglas en inglés), dado a conocer este miércoles.

Al evaluar el impacto de la prohibición de la UE sobre el petróleo ruso transportado por vía marítima, que entró en vigor el 5 de diciembre de 2022, las conclusiones de CREA revelan que los ingresos de Rusia por exportaciones de combustibles fósiles han caído significativamente, en gran parte debido a esa medida.

La prohibición de la UE sobre el petróleo ruso fue un paso extraordinario para eliminar los fondos de Europa que financian la guerra de Vladimir Putin al invadir Ucrania. En concreto, los ingresos de Rusia por exportaciones de combustibles fósiles cayeron un 17% en diciembre, el nivel más bajo desde el inicio de la invasión a Ucrania.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:00 PM)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> (Offtopic)
> 
> Noticia interesante, aunque acaben por arreglarlo rápidamente (cosa que aún no ha pasado).
> 
> ...



Manu Gómez en twitter

_La información de que la FAA ha inmovilizado todos los vuelos me parece un poco exagerada, aunque se puede ver que muchos vuelos no han despegado de momento y están esperando en la pista.

No parece haber ningún problema grave de tráfico aéreo sobre CONUS, no hay tráfico retenido ni desviado y parece que algunos vuelos despegan sin problemas._


----------



## Yomateix (Miércoles a la(s) 1:01 PM)

Curioso, Rusia salvando al astronauta de un país que ha hecho que medio mundo esté en guerra con ellos (Con el coste que supone el envio de una nave)

*Rusia enviará nave de rescate a la ISS para traer a tres tripulantes a la Tierra*
Rusia enviará el 20 de febrero una nave Soyuz a la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) para traer a la Tierra a tres astronautas, dos rusos y un estadounidense, luego de que la cápsula que debía transportarlos sufriera daños.

La agencia espacial rusa (Roscosmos) consideró que el estado del aparato era demasiado incierto para traer a los astronautas rusos Serguéi Prokopiev y Dmitri Petelin y el estadounidense Frank Rubio, y por eso decidió enviar otra nave, el Soyuz MS-23. La cápsula «será lanzada el 20 de febrero de 2023 sin pasajeros» pero con material, informó Roscosmos en un comunicado. El despegue de esta nave estaba inicialmente previsto el 16 de marzo para llevar a otros tres pasajeros hacia la ISS.


----------



## .Kaikus (Miércoles a la(s) 1:06 PM)

piru dijo:


> Tengo un hermano en la Legión
> otro tengo en Regulares
> y al hermano más pequeño
> preso en Alcalá de Henares





*El Ebro nace en Castilla,*
_*pasa por Rioja y Navarra,
Aragón y Cataluña;*_
*es el Ebro media España. *


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:08 PM)

_ Las batallas alrededor de Bakhmut y Soledar muestran una vez más el coraje del ejército ucraniano y la importancia de fortalecer el apoyo militar a Ucrania por parte de los aliados, dijo el secretario general de la OTAN, Stoltenberg.






_


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 1:08 PM)

*Entidades benéficas piden grupos electrógenos para enviarlos a Ucrania-*
La Fundación por la Justicia y Juntos por la Vida están recogiendo fondos para la compra de equipos electrógenos -o recogiendo estos aparatos- para enviarlos a familias, centros de refugiados, guarderías y centros de salud de *Ucrania*, donde se registran temperaturas de hasta 20 grados bajo cero.
"*Rusia* ha dejado sin calefacción ni electricidad a millones de personas en Ucrania con más de 85 ataques contra infraestructuras energéticas de todo el país. Una situación muy difícil, ya que son privados de calor, electricidad y agua, tal y como afirman desde Naciones Unidas, por lo que es inminente colaborar para mejorar su bienestar", señala José María Tomás, presidente de Fundación por la Justicia.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:17 PM)

El auténtico, con el culo pelao de persecuciones en Twitter
ވ Sprintero
@Sprinter20000


_El jefe de la Comisión Europea declaró que la UE y la OTAN están formando un grupo de trabajo (task force en el original, lo que significaria una fuerza armada) para proteger conjuntamente las infraestructuras críticas._

Mucho me temo que por infraestructuras críticas entienden esto:


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 1:20 PM)

Empresarios rusos habrían iniciado una 'subasta' para soldados rusos que hará millonario
al primero de ellos que sea capaz de tumbar un vehículo de combate de infantería Bradley:
https://www.kp.ru/daily/27450/ 4704309/


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 1:21 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Al final, quien tenía razón era Huxley, y no Orwell. Porque Aldous Huxley estaba muy bien posicionado, por lo tanto tenía acceso a cierta información...



Es que los dos trabajaron para el MI 5-6


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 1:21 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> Según algunas fuentes, el ejército ukronazi ha perdido 14 batallones en Soledar.



Dicen que algunas fuerzas de las brigada 61 intentan apoyar la retirada desde los suburbios de lo que queda de la brigada 46.
Hablan de enormes bajas....


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:23 PM)

El auténtico, con el culo pelao de persecuciones en Twitter
ވ Sprintero
@Sprinter20000


_La "Orquesta Wagner" de Soledar ya atiende a los heridos y prisioneros congelados, y el portavoz del Grupo Oriental de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania Sergey Cherevaty vive en la "etapa de la negación"

Negación, ira, negociación, depresión y aceptación. _


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 1:24 PM)

*Las autoridades ucranianas denuncian un ataque contra un hospital materno-infantil en Jersón.*
Las autoridades de Ucrania denunciaron este miércoles un nuevo ataque ruso contra un hospital materno-infantil en la región de Jersón, donde se registraron daños en la unidad neonatal.

El gobernador de la región, Yaroslav Yanuchevich, condenó el ataque contra estas infraestructuras civiles y lamentó a través de su cuenta de Telegram que "las fuerzas de ocupación rusas siguen atacando al Hospital Clínico Infantil de Jersón".

"Han vuelto a atacar las instalaciones del hospital, donde se presta atención médica a recién nacidos", lamentó antes de explicar que el edificio, de seis plantas, sufrió daños.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:25 PM)

_La rendición en Soledar ha comenzado activamente. Muchas congelaciones. Afuera -12°C. Viento.
Los médicos de la Orquesta están trabajando duro.

_


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 1:26 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> A saber si efectivamente hay aun Ucros dentro de Soledar, pero es bastante conocido que los Wagner no hacen prisioneros. Así que a no ser que se rindan todos a la vez, y sea difícil esconder el bulto, las noticias que veremos es que la ciudad fue abandonada totalmente y que sólo quedan los cadáveres que los Ukros en su retirada no pudieron llevarse.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Parece ser un mito. También hacen prisioneros, si se rinden...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Miércoles a la(s) 1:28 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> _La rendición en Soledar ha comenzado activamente. Muchas congelaciones. Afuera -12°C. Viento.
> Los médicos de la Orquesta están trabajando duro.
> 
> _



Habrá que ver en qué estado están el 25, el 17 o el 72 que aparecen en el mapa….


----------



## bigplac (Miércoles a la(s) 1:29 PM)

Ya veremos.
Pero esa será la autentica batalla por Taiwan, no la militar.

Como tu bien dices si llegara a pasar esto: "Cuando aqui hablemos spanchino,veamos peliculas chinas,en los zocos de kabul usen yuanes y en las sudaderas llevemos la bandera china o alguna frase en chino" 

entonces ¿que pasaría con Taiwan? Pues que dejaría de ser un problema. Ya entonces solo seria decidir si quedarían como Inglaterra, Puerto Rico o completa integración

Y si la batalla la gana USA que se olviden de Taiwan




EGO dijo:


> China nunca sera potencia mundial porque para eso tienes que conseguir ganar la batalla cultural.Ademas en breve sera un inmenso geriatrico lleno de viejos y ninis.
> 
> Cuando aqui hablemos spanchino,veamos peliculas chinas,en los zocos de kabul usen yuanes y en las sudaderas llevemos la bandera china o alguna frase en chino si que podremos hablar de potencia hegemonica.
> 
> ...


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:30 PM)

_Vecino, ¿me prestas un poco de *sal*?

_


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 1:30 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *El Ebro nace en Castilla,*
> _*pasa por Rioja y Navarra,
> Aragón y Cataluña;*_
> *es el Ebro media España. *



te has levantado hoy muy español? raro con el tiron bildutarra que tenéis por defecto allí


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 1:31 PM)

*El Ejército de Ucrania asegura que la ciudad de Soledar "es y será siempre ucraniana"*
El ejército de *Ucrania* aseguró este miércoles que Soledar (este) "es y será siempre ucraniana", pese a que el grupo paramilitar ruso Wagner afirma que tomó el control de esa ciudad ubicada a 15 km de Bajmut, objetivo de las tropas rusas.

"¡Soledar era, es y siempre será ucraniana!", dijo el ejército ucraniano en Telegram, afirmando que no era cierto que el jefe del grupo Wagner, Yevgueny Prigozhin, pudiera encontrarse en las minas de sal de la ciudad como afirmó la agencia estatal rusa RIA Novosti al pie de una fotografía.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (Miércoles a la(s) 1:33 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Curioso, Rusia salvando al astronauta de un país que ha hecho que medio mundo esté en guerra con ellos (Con el coste que supone el envio de una nave)
> 
> *Rusia enviará nave de rescate a la ISS para traer a tres tripulantes a la Tierra*
> Rusia enviará el 20 de febrero una nave Soyuz a la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) para traer a la Tierra a tres astronautas, dos rusos y un estadounidense, luego de que la cápsula que debía transportarlos sufriera daños.
> ...



La URSS hubiera dejado al americano ahi arriba. De todos modos siempre lo pueden cambiar por algún prisionero ruso. 
O a lo mejor todo es una fantochada, los terraplanistas creémos que la ISS es un estudio de TV donde todo es CGI...


----------



## visaman (Miércoles a la(s) 1:33 PM)

mañana mas


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:39 PM)

_Comandante de la unidad especial Akhmat, ayudante del jefe de Chechenia en el bloque de poder Apty Alaudinov: "Alguien está levantando una especie de pánico sobre si habría otra movilización. Pero en realidad, se lo digo sinceramente: la ola de movilización creo que debería ser ayer. 
Debemos preparar a nuestra gente, tanto en las escuelas como en todas partes, para el hecho de que todos juntos debemos defender esta lucha. No tenemos que mirar a nuestro alrededor, pensando que vamos a decir algo terrible. 
Esta es la Tercera Guerra Mundial, y nosotros debemos estar preparados para ello.

_


----------



## Plutarko (Miércoles a la(s) 1:42 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> _Vecino, ¿me prestas un poco de *sal*?
> 
> _



Toma






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 1:44 PM)

*El Papa denuncia el "sufrimiento cruel" de Ucrania.*
El Papa ha denunciado en la audiencia general de este miércoles el "sufrimiento cruel" de *Ucrania* y ha rezado por la paz al colocarse ante la imagen de la Virgen Nuestra Señora del Pueblo, una figura muy querida tanto por los ucranianos como por los bielorrusos.

Francisco ha vuelto a pedir que no se olvide "a la *Ucrania* mártir" que debe ser "siempre" recordada. "A este pueblo que vive un cruel sufrimiento le expresamos nuestro afecto, nuestra cercanía y nuestras oraciones", ha dicho.


----------



## Elimina (Miércoles a la(s) 1:44 PM)

La propaganda rusa no tiene límites









Putin muestra a los rusos imágenes de la Cañada Real para informar de que ha dejado a Ucrania sin abastecimiento


«Sin luz, congelados, abocados a la rendición». Así presumían ayer los medios rusos del triunfo de sus operaciones militares sobre territorio ucranio, mostrando fotografías de una población devasta…




www.elmundotoday.com


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:44 PM)

_-¿Soledar? No me suena esa ciudad de la que usted me habla_


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:48 PM)

Culto ucraniano a la muerte. Para reemplazar a cientos de miles de muertos, las mujeres ucranianas están dispuestas a dar a luz a más carne de cañón. En el vientre de esta ucraniana embarazada está escrito: *"Encuéntrame en el campo de batalla". *


----------



## EUROPIA (Miércoles a la(s) 1:48 PM)

Spoiler: Spoiler








EL video es duro.


----------



## arriondas (Miércoles a la(s) 1:48 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Es que los dos trabajaron para el MI 5-6



Y en el caso de Huxley, era algo más...


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 1:54 PM)

Hoy......


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:56 PM)

*Fuerte. Cámara en primera persona.*
Lucha cuerpo a cuerpo. 
La importancia de un gesto, de medio segundo...

El que quiera que entre en el tuit.

Lorena en Twitter: "Imágenes muy sensibles!!!! Toma de trincheras por parte de unidades rusas. Les dan la opción de rendirse y no la quieren. No querían dejar sus armas y levantar los brazos...el soldado ruso actúa rápido para evitar bajas propias. https://t.co/mnaGZ44Y5R" / Twitter


----------



## EUROPIA (Miércoles a la(s) 1:59 PM)




----------



## Icibatreuh (Miércoles a la(s) 2:01 PM)

Estamos dando por hecho que Soledar ha caído por completo pero el mando ucraniano dice que no. Otras veces ha reconocido cuando han perdido una población o se han retirado.

Cuánto puede quedar todavía en sus manos? Un 5% Es significativo que digan lo de "por completo"









У Соледарі важкі бої. Противник збільшив кількість "вагнерівців" і безуспішно намагається повністю захопити місто, - Міноборони


11.01.23 14:56 - Битва за Соледар: Контроль над Соледаром. В Соледарі тривають важкі бої.




m.censor.net





*Hay fuertes batallas en Soledar. El enemigo ha aumentado el número de "wagnerianos" y está tratando sin éxito de capturar por completo la ciudad, - el Ministerio de Defensa*


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 2:01 PM)

H de P


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 2:02 PM)

Normal que Wagner/Prigozhin tenga tantas ganas de celebrar llegar a las minas de sal, es la única manera de que sus mercenarios NAZIS tengan un techo seguro para dormir una noche a salvo a la hora HIMARS


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 2:05 PM)

Il Russo en Telegram

_Los alcaldes de cuatro capitales europeas -Varsovia, Praga, Bratislava y Budapest- están visitando Kiev, según Polsat News. Los detalles de su visita a la capital ucraniana aún no se conocen._


----------



## Kill33r (Miércoles a la(s) 2:08 PM)

Ejemplo práctico de las palabras de Joe Biden 

Hasta el último ucraniano


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 2:10 PM)

*Propaganda emocional (vomitiva)*

Il Russo en Telegram
_¡Parece que los ucranianos se están preparando para la movilización masiva de mujeres!

Tales anuncios con un llamamiento para inscribirse en el ejército aparecieron en las calles del país 404




_


----------



## Elimina (Miércoles a la(s) 2:10 PM)

Sigue siendo noticia el cambio de rumbo del periodismo ozidental.

*Zelenski retira la nacionalidad a cuatro parlamentarios por presuntos vínculos con Rusia*









Zelenski retira la nacionalidad a cuatro parlamentarios por presuntos vínculos con Rusia


El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha anunciado este martes la retirada de la nacionalidad de...




www.europapress.es






MADRID, 11 Ene. (EUROPA PRESS) - El presidente de Ucrania, Volodimir Zelenski, ha anunciado este martes la retirada de la nacionalidad de varios diputados de la oposición por sus presuntos vínculos con Rusia. "Si los diputados del pueblo eligen servir no al pueblo de Ucrania, sino a los asesinos que llegaron a Ucrania, nuestras acciones serán las apropiadas", ha afirmado Zelenski en el vídeo vespertino que pronuncia cada día desde que empezó la invasión por parte de las tropas rusas ...

Leer más: Zelenski retira la nacionalidad a cuatro parlamentarios por presuntos vínculos con Rusia

(c) 2023 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.


----------



## El_Suave (Miércoles a la(s) 2:15 PM)

visaman dijo:


> lo divertido ahora es que va a hacer Alemania con esa masa de inmigrantes que antes necesitaba pero ahora no ya que deslocaliza su industria , se vienen cositas en Alemania oiga



Alemania, y no solo Alemania, toda Europa, la respuesta: fascismo.

Fascismo, para eso es y para eso está ahora calentando en la banda. Fascismo es la forma 'puerco espín' que adopta el capitalismo en crisis.

*Capitalismo 'libegal' abierto alimentandose:*








*Capitalismo cerrado en modo fascismo:*


----------



## coscorron (Miércoles a la(s) 2:24 PM)

Kill33r dijo:


> Ejemplo práctico de las palabras de Joe Biden
> 
> Hasta el último ucraniano



Joer pobre gente ... Esas trincheras son totalmente improvisadas y son mas bien pozos de tirador mal hechos y mal protegidos. En esas circunstancias te tienes que rendir si o si.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Miércoles a la(s) 2:27 PM)

piru dijo:


> En el ajedrez hay artillería, de campaña, pero hay:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324301



Es una artilleria de muy poco alcance


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Miércoles a la(s) 2:28 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Es una artilleria de muy poco alcance.... y no es una bala de un cañon lo que se mueve (se mueve todo el cañon - Caballo)


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 2:31 PM)

La entrevista de Patrushev es de catecismo actual. Resume y nos recuerda nuestra mansedumbre y torpeza
ante el amplio campo de la lucha civilizadora que Rusia está librando:económica, cultural, política, diplomática 
_y_ militarmente-

Uno de los primeros retazos que que iluminan el camino recorrido :

_* "Los políticos occidentales no tienen la fuerza ni las oportunidades para mejorar la vida
en sus países, porque ya no son figuras independientes. Todos tienen conexiones con *_
_*grandes empresas, cabilderos y fundaciones. Ni siquiera ocultan estos hechos".*_


----------



## arriqui (Miércoles a la(s) 2:35 PM)

manodura79 dijo:


> Yo creo, desde el bar, que la intención de los rusos no es terminar esto de forma rápida. Es la única explicación a no ser que como muchos venimos sospechando, hay un pasteleo claro por parte rusa para no hacer mucha pupa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk



Desde el bar.
Si tu loli ( ucrania)te pone los cuernos con un nota ( los anglos), y tu te quieres quedar con tus niños y la casa (novarusia). No le metes fuego a la casa, y menos con los niños dentro.
Pones la casa a tu nombre, echas el cerrojo y esperas en la puerta de tu casa con un garrote y un banda de guardias jurados (Wagner) para desalojar al "nota" y tu ex-loli y que no se acerquen por allí.


----------



## notengodeudas (Miércoles a la(s) 2:43 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Al final, quien tenía razón era Huxley, y no Orwell. Porque Aldous Huxley estaba muy bien posicionado, por lo tanto tenía acceso a cierta información...


----------



## ZARGON (Miércoles a la(s) 2:44 PM)

55 mil millones...


----------



## Curroesteja (Miércoles a la(s) 2:47 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> _ Las batallas alrededor de Bakhmut y Soledar muestran una vez más el coraje del ejército ucraniano y la importancia de fortalecer el apoyo militar a Ucrania por parte de los aliados, dijo el secretario general de la OTAN, Stoltenberg.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324350
> 
> ...



El coraje y la resiliencia hay que entendelos como el clásico Ajo y agua


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 2:48 PM)

Asuntos turbios que se van conociendo. 
Resulta que, en 2007, Ucrania envió importante material de guerra a Georgia
¿Ya habrán adivinado para qué, verdad? y ahora se las están reclamando...
*
La exrepública soviética explica la negativa a 'devolver' las armas a Ucrania *


* El Ministerio de Defensa de Georgia criticó a Kiev por afirmar que había obtenido sus sistemas de defensa aérea Buk de forma gratuita.*
_*
Georgia no recibió los sistemas antiaéreos Buk de Ucrania de forma gratuita, sino como parte de un acuerdo secreto de armas, 
anunció el martes el Ministerio de Defensa del país.

La declaración se produjo en respuesta a un diplomático ucraniano que alegó que Tbilisi se negaba a devolver las armas que Kiev 
había regalado a la nación caucásica hace más de una década.

El ministerio criticó además “la información incorrecta difundida por expertos o medios de comunicación individuales”
sobre el acuerdo de Buk.

“Parece que Ucrania entregó los sistemas de defensa aérea Buk a Georgia de forma gratuita, lo cual no es cierto”, 
Georgia “había recibido los sistemas Buk en 2007 a través de una compra multimillonaria.

“Esto se hizo bajo un acuerdo secreto, por lo que no podemos dar más detalles”, explicó.

*_*El Ministerio de Defensa agregó que, mientras Georgia ofrece apoyo humanitario y diplomático a Ucrania, Tbilisi 
“ha declarado repetidamente su posición clara” sobre los envíos de armas y bienes de doble uso a Kiev.*


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 2:49 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> *Fuerte. Cámara en primera persona.*
> Lucha cuerpo a cuerpo.
> La importancia de un gesto, de medio segundo...
> 
> ...



acojonante


----------



## ryder87 (Miércoles a la(s) 2:49 PM)




----------



## Curroesteja (Miércoles a la(s) 2:50 PM)

notengodeudas dijo:


>



*“La medicina ha avanzado tanto que ya no queda nadie sano”, decía el escritor Aldous Huxley. *


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 2:57 PM)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Interesantes algunas cosas que dice este soldado en Bakhmut



De hecho he oído disparos y los ucranianos están a las puertas de Moscú.

Leer a ciertas cuentas fake como este Dmitri es lo que tiene. Que te piensas que los ucros están reconquistado hasta Donetsk.




Yomateix dijo:


> Curioso, Rusia salvando al astronauta de un país que ha hecho que medio mundo esté en guerra con ellos (Con el coste que supone el envio de una nave)
> 
> *Rusia enviará nave de rescate a la ISS para traer a tres tripulantes a la Tierra*
> Rusia enviará el 20 de febrero una nave Soyuz a la Estación Espacial Internacional (ISS) para traer a la Tierra a tres astronautas, dos rusos y un estadounidense, luego de que la cápsula que debía transportarlos sufriera daños.
> ...



El coste lo pagan los americanos, por eso han cambiado de nave. Los rusos vuelven gratis.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 2:59 PM)

Alexander @razvedosaa nos muestra por fuera y por dentro el tanque ruso de nueva producción T-90M "Breakthrough" perfectamente camuflado.

@milinfolive


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 2:59 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> Culto ucraniano a la muerte. Para reemplazar a cientos de miles de muertos, las mujeres ucranianas están dispuestas a dar a luz a más carne de cañón. En el vientre de esta ucraniana embarazada está escrito: *"Encuéntrame en el campo de batalla". *



Naaaa, son más rentables en el mercado de carne tierna, que los HIMARS no son gratis.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 3:01 PM)

❗Vladimir Zelensky llegó urgentemente a Lviv

Esto es informado por los canales TG de Ucrania.

Escriben que Zelensky llegó para discutir con las autoridades locales la posible entrada del contingente polaco al territorio de Ucrania. También escriben que allí se está llevando a cabo una reunión entre Zelensky y el presidente polaco Duda.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 3:01 PM)

⚡En el área de Kremennaya-Svatovo, nuestras unidades han cambiado a operaciones activas, informan los canales TG.

Aparentemente, la ofensiva de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas está cobrando impulso después de un breve estancamiento.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 3:02 PM)

El presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, tras la reunión de hoy en Ankara con los representantes de Rusia y Ucrania, se pronunció a favor de abrir un corredor humanitario para los heridos.
Afirmó que Turquía está lista para hacerse cargo de su tratamiento.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 3:03 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Joer pobre gente ... Esas trincheras son totalmente improvisadas y son mas bien pozos de tirador mal hechos y mal protegidos. En esas circunstancias te tienes que rendir si o si.



Yo cada vez que veo estos vídeos pienso en los cientos de niños asesinados y violados en el Donbas por esta "pobre gente".

Un diez al soldado ruso, que intenta que se rindan. Y si no se rinden, matarile


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 3:03 PM)

La edición estadounidense de The Wall Street Journal, citando a expertos militares, critica la decisión política de Ucrania de aferrarse a Bakhmut (Artemovsk) hasta el final, transfiriendo cada vez más reservas y agotando las reservas de armas y personas antes de la "ofensiva de primavera".

Según fuentes ucranianas, Zelensky volvió a negarse a ordenar la retirada de las tropas de Bakhmut hacia nuevas líneas de defensa.

Por el contrario, se ordenó al Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania que transfiriera nuevas reservas a la "picadora de carne de Bakhmut" y se preparara para la defensa de la ciudad desde el norte.
#Donbass

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 3:03 PM)

ryder87 dijo:


>



Los ucras mientras no sueltan las armas le intentan engañar diciendo "soy de los vuestros" (traduccion aproximada por mi chorba rusa). 

Yo honestametne creo que iban colocados o no eran muy inteligentes. En cualquier caso bien por el ruski, bastante riesgo se tomo ya al intentarle quitarle las armas tan cerca.

Los ucras parecen que iban colocadisimos o esa sensacion me da a mi. Una de dos, o iban hasta las trancas de colocados o directamente le querian engañar al ruski pa que bajara la guardia y cargarselo.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 3:05 PM)

Batalla por Soledar
Situación a las 15.00 horas del 11 de enero de 2023

Unidades de la PMC de Wagner están despejando un hervidero en las afueras occidentales de Soledar, en el que están inmovilizados unos 400 combatientes enemigos. Algunos se rinden con las extremidades congeladas.

▪ Todavía no hay control total de las tropas rusas sobre la ciudad. Las formaciones ucranianas han tomado las defensas cerca de Blagodatnoye y la estación de ferrocarril de Sol, así como en Razdolovka y Veseloye.

▪ El mando ucraniano está trabajando en la opción de un contraataque a las posiciones perdidas: está previsto que 500 militares de la Brigada de Defensa Tetra sean trasladados a Seversk desde la región de Sumy.

Sin embargo, la probabilidad de que tal plan se lleve a cabo es extremadamente baja: todas las carreteras y rutas de suministro están bajo el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, mientras que los militares rusos han ocupado alturas dominantes.

▪ En la zona de Krasnaya Gora y Paraskoviyivka, los paracaidistas rusos prosiguen su ofensiva desde la dirección de Podgorodne. Las tropas aerotransportadas están limpiando los territorios adyacentes de unidades ucranianas. Los paracaidistas aún no han establecido un control total sobre los asentamientos.

La liberación de Soledar, un importante nodo defensivo de las AFU en la dirección operativa, está casi completada.

Una parte significativa de la guarnición se ha retirado a Seversk.

La caída de Soledar, junto con el avance en Opytne y Klescheyevka, cambia la situación operativa en la dirección de Bajmut: la antigua Artemivsk quedará rodeada por el sur, el este y el norte, y la ruta hacia Chasov Yar quedará cortada por el fuego de artillería.

Seversk y los pueblos de los alrededores (Belogorovka y Serebryanka), donde se concentran las fuerzas de la 81ª Brigada Aeromóvil, reforzadas por mercenarios estadounidenses, en previsión de un ataque a Kreminna y Rubizhne, se verán directamente amenazados.

Por esta razón, las intenciones de los ucranianos de lanzar un contraataque están justificadas no sólo por las pérdidas de imagen, sino también por la posición estratégica. De lo contrario, las AFU se verán obligadas a retirarse a la segunda línea de defensa en la aglomeración de Slovyansk.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Miércoles a la(s) 3:06 PM)

Un poco más de como están los minicalderos en Soledar....donde el frío del invierno también es un elemento a considerar...
Соледар - зачистка › ПОЛИТИКУС (politikus.info)


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 3:07 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> La edición estadounidense de The Wall Street Journal, citando a expertos militares, critica la decisión política de Ucrania de aferrarse a Bakhmut (Artemovsk) hasta el final, transfiriendo cada vez más reservas y agotando las reservas de armas y personas antes de la "ofensiva de primavera".
> 
> Según fuentes ucranianas, Zelensky volvió a negarse a ordenar la retirada de las tropas de Bakhmut hacia nuevas líneas de defensa.
> 
> ...



Aquí se dijo hace muchos meses. 
Zelensky es el mejor agente que Rusia ha tenido nunca.

Lo sabremos en un par de décadas.
Pero lo leísteis primero en burbuja.
Calopez, dame mis 20 rublos


----------



## bigmaller (Miércoles a la(s) 3:09 PM)

visaman dijo:


> si no eres capo de las drojas ni presidente de diputación o gobernador, eres un rico heredero o algo así?



No tengo casi ni un puto euro. Casi. Ni falta que me hace.... Libros, podcasts.... Y poco mas tiempo queda con dos cabestros


Seronoser dijo:


> Yo cada vez que veo estos vídeos pienso en los cientos de niños asesinados y violados en el Donbas por esta "pobre gente".
> 
> Un diez al soldado ruso, que intenta que se rindan. Y si no se rinden, matarile



No estoy de acuerdo.

Esos dos podrian ser tanto nazis como pobres civiles obligados a ir a la guerra.

A mi me da pena. Y me parece asqueroso que no se borren al menos las caras de esos pobres.


Todos tenemos madre e hijos joder.


----------



## Echenike (Miércoles a la(s) 3:10 PM)

alexforum dijo:


> Los ucras mientras no sueltan las armas le intentan engañar diciendo "soy de los vuestros" (traduccion aproximada por mi chorba rusa).
> 
> Yo honestametne creo que iban colocados o no eran muy inteligentes. En cualquier caso bien por el ruski, bastante riesgo se tomo ya al intentarle quitarle las armas tan cerca.
> 
> Los ucras parecen que iban colocadisimos o esa sensacion me da a mi. Una de dos, o iban hasta las trancas de colocados o directamente le querian engañar al ruski pa que bajara la guardia y cargarselo.



Habían recibido el impacto de una granada justo segundos antes, bastante que miran a quien le habla. Estaban en shock.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 3:10 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324490
> 
> 
> ❗Vladimir Zelensky llegó urgentemente a Lviv
> ...



Ven que se les hunde el chiringo y Polonia es la siguiente.
Felicitaciones al bot que pulula por aquí. El Cosmopolitan.
Mal le veo a Pablo.


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 3:10 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí se dijo hace muchos meses.
> Zelensky es el mejor agente que Rusia ha tenido nunca.
> 
> Lo sabremos en un par de décadas.
> ...



Es que son nazis hasta para eso. Hitler lo llamaba las ciudades fortaleza.

En fin, el humorista tomando decisiones militares... que podia salir mal...


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 3:11 PM)

*Veterano USAno convertido en mercenario de la FAU, Mark Lindquist, llora ante la cámara*
_* porque extraña a sus amigos, todos los que lo rodean han sido asesinados por los ataques*_
* rusos y el gobierno ucraniano usa a las personas como carne, no hay apoyo ni equipo.*


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 3:11 PM)

El ex militar francés Adrien Boquete, que habló de la puesta en escena en Bucha, ha apelado a Putin y se ha nacionalizado ruso

Antes había dicho que no podía regresar a Francia por miedo a ser encarcelado. También dijo que existía una amenaza contra su vida y citó el ejemplo del ataque que sufrió el 26 de septiembre en Estambul a manos de agentes del SBU. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## kraker (Miércoles a la(s) 3:12 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> Según algunas fuentes, el ejército ukronazi ha perdido 14 batallones en Soledar.



Yo había calculado entre 10.000 y 15.000 muertos no me he quedado muy lejos. Imposible aguantar una posición si te está lloviendo artillería enemiga a todas las horas del día


----------



## coscorron (Miércoles a la(s) 3:12 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324490
> 
> 
> ❗Vladimir Zelensky llegó urgentemente a Lviv
> ...



Va a entrar Polonia en guerra??? Estan empeñados en que vuelen las nuke ... Polonia es OTAN si entra en este conflicto ya no es suministrar armamento es directamente atacar a Rusia. La respuesta que le dejan no puede ser convenional porque se ha visto que Rusia no puede hacer frente a toda la OTAN.


----------



## cryfar74 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:13 PM)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal el video. Como la avestruz los tipos tenían la cabeza en la tierra sin saber muy bien que pasaba. 

La única explicación factible a su negativa a rendirse es que no pensaron que quien les asalta era ruso. Imagino pensó que era otro Ucro que simplemente le quería quitar el arma, porque intenta retenerla pero sin aparente voluntad de disparar.

En un momento de tensión, el Ruso tampoco puede pararse a explicarle la situación y optó por la opción más fácil. 

No veo ninguna ejecución aquí. Simplemente un lance de la batalla.

La culpa aquí es de quien tenía la cabeza enterrada en la tierra. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 3:14 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo cada vez que veo estos vídeos pienso en los cientos de niños asesinados y violados en el Donbas por esta "pobre gente".
> 
> Un diez al soldado ruso, que intenta que se rindan. Y si no se rinden, matarile



No pretendo juzgar porque ponerse en esa situación es imposible. Lo suyo es que los ukras hubieran depuesto las armas mientras el ruso les apuntase a distancia.

Intentó con su propia mano arrebatarle el arma corriendo un enorme riesgo para su propia vida.

No digo más.


----------



## delhierro (Miércoles a la(s) 3:14 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo cada vez que veo estos vídeos pienso en los cientos de niños asesinados y violados en el Donbas por esta "pobre gente".
> 
> Un diez al soldado ruso, que intenta que se rindan. Y si no se rinden, matarile



Debe ser un tio templado y valiente , corrio un riesgo extra, para evitar tener que dispararles. Le podia haber salido mal.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 3:14 PM)

⚡El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, anunció que Polonia transferirá una compañía de tanques Leopard a Ucrania como parte de una coalición internacional.

Una compañía de tanques tiene aproximadamente 10-12 vehículos.

@milinfolive


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 3:14 PM)

WSJ: Las AFU sufren grandes pérdidas en el frente Artemivsk-Soldar, agotando rápidamente las fuerzas de la brigada. Los rusos han impuesto sus propias reglas de enfrentamiento y las AFU corren peligro de desastre.

▪ Lo dice el Wall Street Journal y cita la opinión de un militar de la AFU de que los rusos están perdiendo menos soldados en estas batallas.
"No fui yo, fue el rey Leónidas quien inventó que hay que luchar contra el enemigo en terreno ventajoso", dijo un comandante militar ucraniano en Bajmut, refiriéndose al gobernante de Esparta, que luchó contra el Imperio persa en las Termópilas. "Hasta ahora, el cambio de nuestras vidas por las suyas favorece a los rusos. Si esto sigue así, podemos acabar así".
▪ El WSJ escribe que oficiales occidentales y ucranianos, así como militares y analistas, están cada vez más preocupados de que Kiev se haya dejado arrastrar a la batalla por Bajmut "en términos rusos, perdiendo las fuerzas necesarias para una ofensiva de primavera planeada, aferrándose tenazmente a una ciudad con capacidades estratégicas limitadas".
▪ "Algunos militares afirman que tiene sentido replegarse a una nueva línea defensiva en las alturas al oeste de Bajmut mientras dicha retirada aún pueda organizarse de forma coordinada, preservando la eficacia de combate de las fuerzas ucranianas", decía el artículo.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 3:16 PM)

Folla yankees la cosa se pone muy fea.


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 3:16 PM)

alexforum dijo:


> Los ucras mientras no sueltan las armas le intentan engañar diciendo "soy de los vuestros" (traduccion aproximada por mi chorba rusa).
> 
> Yo honestametne creo que iban colocados o no eran muy inteligentes. En cualquier caso bien por el ruski, bastante riesgo se tomo ya al intentarle quitarle las armas tan cerca.
> 
> Los ucras parecen que iban colocadisimos o esa sensacion me da a mi. Una de dos, o iban hasta las trancas de colocados o directamente le querian engañar al ruski pa que bajara la guardia y cargarselo.



No se...pero no quiere entregar el arma, y tampoco intención de usarla en contra...
¿Podría ser de los 'castigadores' suyos? Pregunto.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:17 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324490
> 
> 
> ❗Vladimir Zelensky llegó urgentemente a Lviv
> ...



BUFFFF. polacos con ganas de comer geranios en 3, 2, 1.....


----------



## Señor X (Miércoles a la(s) 3:18 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324502
> 
> 
> ⚡El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, anunció que Polonia transferirá una compañía de tanques Leopard a Ucrania como parte de una coalición internacional.
> ...



¿Y qué pasó con los 200 T-72 de los mismos polacos? ¿A cuenta de qué envían ahora Leopard?

La respuesta es fácil. Ya no hay T-72. Dos meses les han durado. Esos 10 no les durarán ni una semana.


----------



## clapham5 (Miércoles a la(s) 3:18 PM)

El clapham esta horrorizado .
Y NO  , No esta horrorizado porque Rusia ( AUN ) no haya ocupado Soledar ( aunque debiera estar horrorizado )
sino porque ha caido en la cuenta de que la Monarquia en Espana terminara con SA la princesa Leonor . 
Y NO  la crisis economica , politica y social que viene no tendra nada que ver ...sera la personalidad INFP de la princesa la culpable ...
El clapham , que es aspi esta fascinado con esto de las 16 personalidades que explica ( entre otras cosas ) por que la gente ( aun ) guarda su dinero en el banco , vota a los mismos partidos corruptos de siempre , invierte en cryptomonedas de dudosa reputacion y no compra oro
Y esto que tiene que ver con Ucrania , clapham ?  Pues mucho .
El clapham, que es cinico no cree en el poder del pueblo , el pueblo es , simplemente , una masa amorfa de ganado que no piensa por si mismo y necesita un lider ( o un conjunto de lideres ) que les dirija ...Y es aqui por que la personalidad del lider es tan importante 
SM el rey Felipe VI es ISTJ ( la misma personalidad que Bezos , Warren Buffet , Putin y ...el clapham ) , SM la reina Letizia es ESTJ ( mas extrovertida y echa palante que su marido ) La Monarquia espanola esta asegurada con ellos . 
En cambio , su primogenita es un clon de ...Diana de Gales , personalidad INFP que vive en un mundo de fantasia . 
Los republicanos se la " comeran viva " . clapham te estas llendo off topic , al grano .
Elensky es INFP , personalidad atormentada que comparten John Lennon , Kurt Cobain , Will Smith y Audrey Hepburn ...
El colapso de Ucrania sera inevitable porque Elensky ( INFP ) carece de liderazgo ( y realismo ) 
El clapham confia en el El Zar Vladimirovich I , guardian de las tradiciones 
Es verdad que los ISTJ's son lentos y antes de tomar una decision la piensan una y otra y otra y otra vez . 
Elensky ( al igual que SA la princesa Leonor ) es idealista y actua sin pensar . Como esos perros que corren tras los caballos ...
Ergo estan condenados al fracaso . 
Confiad en los ISTJ's , ellos os llevaran a la victoria . 3 hurras por Putin 
Y ahora el clapham seguira leyendo " Teoria Cuantica " de Niels Bohr y Max Planck , extremadamente divertido


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 3:18 PM)

Echenike dijo:


> Habían recibido el impacto de una granada justo segundos antes, bastante que miran a quien le habla. Estaban en shock.



Cierto, no me habia percatado. Gracias.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 3:19 PM)

El ejército ruso despeja el bloqueo de Soledar y destruye al enemigo en los distritos de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limansky y Yuzhno-Donetsky, según ha informado el Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En la dirección de Kupyansk, ataques de artillería y aviación contra concentraciones de fuerzas de la 92ª brigada mecanizada de las AFU y la 103ª brigada de la Defensa Tero en las zonas de Sinkovka, Kislovka en la región de Kharkiv, así como Novoselovskoye LNR destruyeron 30 combatientes y 2 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limansky, el fuego de artillería, los ataques de asalto y de la aviación del ejército derrotaron a grupos de asalto de las brigadas de asalto aerotransportadas 95ª, 80ª y 25ª de las AFU en las zonas de Torskoye en la DNR, Chervona Dibrova, Makiivka y Chervonopopovka en la LNR.
▪ Cuatro GDR de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas fueron eliminados en las zonas de Kuzmino (LNR) y la silvicultura de Serebryansky. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas sufrieron hasta 90 combatientes muertos y heridos, dos blindados y tres vehículos al día en esta dirección.
❗ En la dirección de Donetsk, las tropas rusas liberaron el asentamiento de la RPD de la aldea de Podgorodne durante la ofensiva.
▪ Las tropas aerotransportadas han bloqueado Soledar desde las zonas norte y sur de la ciudad. Ataques de la aviación rusa contra bastiones de las AFU. Las unidades de asalto están luchando en la ciudad. Hasta 80 combatientes, 1 tanque, 3 vehículos blindados y 2 vehículos fueron destruidos por las fuerzas de la 61ª Brigada Mecanizada y la 17ª Brigada de Tanques de las AFU.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas infligieron un complejo ataque de fuego contra las fuerzas de las AFU en las áreas de Nikolskoye, Prechistovka y Novoselka de la DPR destruyendo 25 combatientes, 1 BMP y 2 vehículos.

Más información en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24418









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:20 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo cada vez que veo estos vídeos pienso en los cientos de niños asesinados y violados en el Donbas por esta "pobre gente".
> 
> Un diez al soldado ruso, que intenta que se rindan. Y si no se rinden, matarile



Cuando pienso en el Cal of Duty siento que me están tomando el pelo hasta el asco.

¡Así es una guerra! me siento identificado con cada unos de los participantes, con los que están pringando en la trinchera como con el pobre tipo que se los tiene que cepillar para poder seguir vivo.


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 3:20 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> No se...pero no quiere entregar el arma, y tampoco intención de usarla en contra...
> ¿Podría ser de los 'castigadores' suyos? Pregunto.



Bueno ya lo comento otro forero, pues yo no me percate. Al principio se ve como antes les lanza una granada. 
Yo pensaba que estaban colocados pero lo que se ve es que andan en shock por la granada.


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 3:21 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> *Veterano USAno convertido en mercenario de la FAU, Mark Lindquist, llora ante la cámara*
> _* porque extraña a sus amigos, todos los que lo rodean han sido asesinados por los ataques*_
> * rusos y el gobierno ucraniano usa a las personas como carne, no hay apoyo ni equipo.*



Que se vaya al infierno.


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 3:22 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> *Veterano USAno convertido en mercenario de la FAU, Mark Lindquist, llora ante la cámara*
> _* porque extraña a sus amigos, todos los que lo rodean han sido asesinados por los ataques*_
> * rusos y el gobierno ucraniano usa a las personas como carne, no hay apoyo ni equipo.*



Es ver al turcochino este lloriquear, y me acuerdo de cuando veia a las charo karen americanas lloriquear por el covid y de como venia el fin del mundo.

Le ha faltado decir OH MY GOD OH MY GOD...


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 3:22 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324502
> 
> 
> ⚡El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, anunció que Polonia transferirá una compañía de tanques Leopard a Ucrania como parte de una coalición internacional.
> ...



Ufff. Escalada.


----------



## Mabuse (Miércoles a la(s) 3:23 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Empresarios rusos habrían iniciado una 'subasta' para soldados rusos que hará millonario
> al primero de ellos que sea capaz de tumbar un vehículo de combate de infantería Bradley:
> https://www.kp.ru/daily/27450/ 4704309/



Pues lo van a tener difícil, porque en el Golfo volcaban sólos.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 3:25 PM)

Importantes declaraciones de Dmitry Peskov sobre la SMO y las entregas de armas occidentales a Ucrania:

▪ Hay un impulso positivo en la realización de la operación especial, pero hay que esperar a las declaraciones oficiales sobre la liberación de Soledar;
▪ No hay perspectivas de conversaciones de paz con Ucrania mientras tenga prohibido por ley dialogar con Rusia y Occidente no permita a Kiev ser flexible;
▪ Los países del Occidente colectivo, encabezados por Estados Unidos, están dispuestos a seguir bombeando armas a Ucrania, pero sus suministros se están agotando;
▪ Los éxitos tácticos en operaciones especiales son muy importantes, se producen a costa del fantástico heroísmo de los combatientes rusos;
▪ Ucrania sufre el "malestar de la corrupción" y el flujo de fondos enviados por Occidente "claramente no sólo se gasta para los fines previstos";
▪ Hay voces sobrias en Occidente que se interesan por la eficacia del gasto de los fondos enviados a Ucrania;
▪ Rusia aún no se enfrenta a un techo de precios del petróleo, por lo que el Kremlin se muestra escéptico ante los intentos de calcular las pérdidas de Moscú;
▪ El Kremlin vigila la situación con información de que Turquía suministra munición de racimo a Kiev desde noviembre de 2022.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vettonio (Miércoles a la(s) 3:25 PM)

alexforum dijo:


> Es ver al turcochino este lloriquear, y me acuerdo de cuando veia a las charo karen americanas lloriquear por el covid y de como venia el fin del mundo.
> 
> Le ha faltado decir OH MY GOD OH MY GOD...



Esta gente está acostumbrada a luchar en condiciones de enorme superioridad cuando no, en tiro al blanco contra civiles, mujeres y niños.

Ahora es muy diferente y encima sabe que le han engañado.

Que se joda y se vaya al infierno, asesino.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Miércoles a la(s) 3:26 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Dicen que está todo bajo control, incluso en Soledar
> Para consumo interno.



La parte de interés es que en Bakhmut hay unidades, de las que no se puede hablar hasta que acabe la guerra, haciendo cositas. 

También que los regulares rusos tantean por allí para que pillen experiencia en combate, cosa que veo probable. 

Y de Soledar, pues sí, el habitual y comprensible control de daños.


----------



## la mano negra (Miércoles a la(s) 3:26 PM)

Esto es guerra en estado puro. Abstenerse los sensibles. A este hombre le van a perseguir fantasmas el resto de su vida . No se quisieron rendir . Pero él está vivo. 
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## coscorron (Miércoles a la(s) 3:27 PM)

Harman dijo:


> ▪ "Algunos militares afirman que tiene sentido replegarse a una nueva línea defensiva en las alturas al oeste de Bajmut mientras dicha retirada aún pueda organizarse de forma coordinada, preservando la eficacia de combate de las fuerzas ucranianas", decía el artículo.



Supongo que hablan de esto ...




Quizás pretenden que la siguiente línea de defensa este justo detras de Artemivsk ... No es que esto este siendo una ofensiva relampago pero no se, no parece que esas posiciones se defendibles si se pierde Bakmut y Soledar durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:29 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> No se...pero no quiere entregar el arma, y tampoco intención de usarla en contra...
> ¿Podría ser de los 'castigadores' suyos? Pregunto.



Creo que es más prosaico, simplemente estaban en chock, les asaltaron para que se rindieran y no podían ni pensar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:30 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> Que se vaya al infierno.



Completamente de acuerdo hay mejores maneras de ganarse la vida sin hacer mierdas.

PD: Le estoy cogiendo una manía a los mercenarios que no es normal.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 3:31 PM)

La limpieza de la ciudad aún no ha terminado. Además, el enemigo permanece en los suburbios del oeste y cerca de la estación de Sol. Nuestros combatientes se ocupan ahora de estas tareas. 









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 3:33 PM)

Rusia prepara un nuevo ataque masivo contra Ucrania, - Mando Operativo Sur de las Fuerzas Militares Ucranianas

"La actividad de reconocimiento con drones que hemos visto en la última semana sugiere que sólo se trata de preparativos para un bombardeo masivo", dijo Natalia Humenyuk, portavoz del Mando Operativo Yug del Ejército ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 3:34 PM)

Además, las fuerzas rusas avanzan hacia la estación de tren de #Silj en el norte de #Soledar.
Silj: https://google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=1M-_ymjR9xwOK7KMikOcUFSAE1ac&ll=48.71556412891601,38.03712341010744&z=15
En el suroeste de Soledar, los conflictos también se han extendido a Krasna Hora y continúan los fuertes enfrentamientos en el este y el sur de Krasna Hora.
Considerando los avances del ejército ruso en los dos ejes principales de esta región, parece que la captura de #Blahodante y el corte de la ruta Bakhmut-Siversk son los objetivos principales y finales de la operación rusa en este eje.
Blahodante


Estas son algunas fotos de Gorad Kyiv, una empresa de moda en Ucrania.
Ucrania también es uno de los focos de trata de personas.
Esto es enfermizo y mucho peor que Balenciaga
Esto me llamó la atención por
@MaajidNawaz




El ex militar francés Adrian Boke, quien contó sobre la puesta en escena en Bucha, se volvió hacia Putin y se convirtió en ciudadano de Rusia.






Seronoser dijo:


> Aquí se dijo hace muchos meses.
> Zelensky es el mejor agente que Rusia ha tenido nunca.
> 
> Lo sabremos en un par de décadas.
> ...



Zelensky es una marioneta del MI6 y su aun respira es porque le guardan las espaldas los del S.A.S, si no ya se lo hubiera cargado el propio Zaluzhny

COL.. MACGREGOR: "Si yo fuera el Sr. Zelensky, estaría muy preocupado, ante todo, de que mis tropas regresen para tratar conmigo mucho antes de que lleguen los rusos".








Nazis y sionistas, suempre de la mano:
Zelensky se reunió con los jefes de Polonia Duda y Lituania Nauseda en Lviv para firmar la declaración del "triángulo de Lublin" (una alianza trilateral entre Ucrania, Polonia y Lituania, cuyo propósito es apoyar la integración de Ucrania en la UE y la OTAN) - Medios de comunicación británicos


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 3:39 PM)

Pareciera como que en Europa todos estuvieran sorprendidos...
Se ve que no conocen a los 'pobres' venezolanos del barrio Salamanca.

*Escándalo en Suiza. El jefe del departamento de servicios sociales y salud del cantón suizo de Lucerna, *
_*Guido Graf, acusado de racismo por los refugiados ucranianos sigue apegado a sus declaraciones, 
a pesar de la condena. 

Graf dijo que los refugiados ucranianos en algunos casos se comportan de manera más exigente
que otros repatriados, y los "refugiados de la primera ola" a menudo no son las personas más necesitadas,
escribe Luzerner Zeitung. 

En una entrevista con Blick, también reprochó a los refugiados conducir todoterrenos por Suiza mientras 
recibían asistencia social. 

Después de eso, Graf comenzó a ser acusado de racismo. 

El director de salud, no se retractó de sus palabras, y dijo que los refugiados exigieron incluso inyecciones*_
* de Botox como parte de la provisión médica. * 





t.me/Slavyangrad/28433


----------



## .Kaikus (Miércoles a la(s) 3:41 PM)

Un gran testimonio ese video, ese tio es un heroe o un idiota, se juega la vida para salvar a los tres ucranianos de la trinchera y en vez de soltar las armas y levantar los brazos, se ponen a comer mierda.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 3:41 PM)

Oficiales de las AFU observan los trabajos de artillería sobre restos del ejército ucraniano en el oeste de Soledar.

#SAF #Soledar

@anna_news


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 3:41 PM)

Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania (AFU) están rastreando desde esta mañana a las unidades avanzadas de las PMC de Wagner que ocupan la parte occidental de Soledar.

Según los datos de geolocalización, la grabación fue tomada al sureste de la mina Soledar nº 7 (antigua mina Sverdlov nº 1), que es con toda probabilidad el último nodo defensivo de las AFU en la parte occidental de Soledar -un gran rectángulo rojo en el mapa que se muestra indica la zona por la que se mueven los "músicos".









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Plutarko (Miércoles a la(s) 3:42 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> *Fuerte. Cámara en primera persona.*
> Lucha cuerpo a cuerpo.
> La importancia de un gesto, de medio segundo...
> 
> ...



Lo he visto varias veces, que puta es la guerra. 
Uno si que parecia entender que tenia que rendirse. El otro a mi que estaba aturdido y no sabia ni que le decia el soldado ruso. Es muy triste, pero el soldado ruso se jugo la vida intentando hacer que se rindieran, le podrian haber pegado un tiro si llegan a estar mas atentos. Desde aqui es imposible que juzguemos lo que se paso por la cabeza a esos soldados. Para mi el soldado ruso actuo bien.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Miércoles a la(s) 3:43 PM)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder… yo me hubiera rendido en el primer segundo, están totalmente vendidos y el de la cámara incluso se arriesgó a llevarse un tiro al intentar desarmarlos (sobre todo cuando le tira del kalas al hombre de la derecha).

Tremenda sangre fría al abrir fuego viendo que el percal era peligroso para sí mismo.

Puta guerra.


Edit: 
Lo he vuelto a ver y justo antes les tira una granada que explota al lado. Puede que estuvieran aturdidos…


----------



## .Kaikus (Miércoles a la(s) 3:46 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Joer pobre gente ... Esas trincheras son totalmente improvisadas y son mas bien pozos de tirador mal hechos y mal protegidos. En esas circunstancias te tienes que rendir si o si.



Las trincheras mas habituales tienen 50 centimetros de profundidad, lo justo para estar cubierto en el cuerpo a tierra.

PD- No siempre hay tiempo de sobra para cavar o un batallon de zapadores a mano, para que te construyan un palacio subterraneo, es la guerra.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 3:46 PM)

Hasta el último Ucraniano (C). El jefe de la rama regional del partido Solidaridad Europea en Kamyanets-Podilskyy, participante activo en los acontecimientos de 2014 en Kiev, Oleksandr Logvin, ha sido eliminado en Artemivsk.









Dambiev







t.me


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Miércoles a la(s) 3:47 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un gran testimonio ese video, ese tio es un heroe o un idiota, se juega la vida para salvar a los tres ucranianos de la trinchera y en vez de soltar las armas y levantar los brazos, se ponen a comer mierda.



Brutal video de lo que es una batalla real , ahora comparad con lo que nos presenta Hollywood , ni punto de comparación.


----------



## Nico (Miércoles a la(s) 3:48 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> H de P




Yo lo veo en edad de combatir. Podría estar en el frente y dar ejemplo.


----------



## .Kaikus (Miércoles a la(s) 3:48 PM)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Brutal video de lo que es una batalla real , ahora comparad con lo que nos presenta Hollywood , ni punto de comparación.



Si te paraliza el miedo estas muerto, el entrenamiento te enseña a no quedarte comiendo mierda y a funcionar como un automata.


----------



## .Kaikus (Miércoles a la(s) 3:50 PM)

alexforum dijo:


> Los ucras mientras no sueltan las armas le intentan engañar diciendo "soy de los vuestros" (traduccion aproximada por mi chorba rusa).
> 
> Yo honestametne creo que iban colocados o no eran muy inteligentes. En cualquier caso bien por el ruski, bastante riesgo se tomo ya al intentarle quitarle las armas tan cerca.
> 
> Los ucras parecen que iban colocadisimos o esa sensacion me da a mi. Una de dos, o iban hasta las trancas de colocados o directamente le querian engañar al ruski pa que bajara la guardia y cargarselo.



No iban colocados con drogas, simplemente eran reclutas de mierda, con instruccion militar deficiente.


----------



## Nico (Miércoles a la(s) 3:51 PM)

Kill33r dijo:


> Ejemplo práctico de las palabras de Joe Biden
> 
> Hasta el último ucraniano




Qué cosa tan cruel, terrible y horrorosa que es la guerra.


----------



## Malevich (Miércoles a la(s) 3:51 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Al final, quien tenía razón era Huxley, y no Orwell. Porque Aldous Huxley estaba muy bien posicionado, por lo tanto tenía acceso a cierta información...



Nuestro mundo es un mix de ambos y también de Zamiatin (tecnología).


----------



## .Kaikus (Miércoles a la(s) 3:52 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> A mi me da pena



Te dan pena los ukros muertos, pero no te dan pena los maketos muertos, vives en una dicotomia.


----------



## .Kaikus (Miércoles a la(s) 3:53 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324502
> 
> 
> ⚡El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, anunció que Polonia transferirá una compañía de tanques Leopard a Ucrania como parte de una coalición internacional.
> ...



En breve el Museo de Carros de Kubinka, tendra un ejemplar de Leopardo en exposicion.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 4:00 PM)

Golikova habló de las innovaciones sociales en las nuevas regiones de Rusia:
▪ A partir del 1 de enero se aplicará allí el mismo salario mínimo que en otras regiones.
▪ En la DNR y la LNR el salario medio vital será de 11200 rublos, en las regiones de Kherson y Zaporozhye será de 11644 rublos provisionalmente.
▪ Las pensiones en las nuevas regiones se asignarán según la legislación rusa, dichos proyectos se presentarán próximamente a la Duma Estatal
▪ La nómina de los empleados del Estado también aumentará un 20% el 1 de enero, y se adecuarán a los decretos presidenciales a partir de 2024.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Miércoles a la(s) 4:02 PM)

amcxxl dijo:


> Estas son algunas fotos de Gorad Kyiv, una empresa de moda en Ucrania.
> Ucrania también es uno de los focos de trata de personas.
> Esto es enfermizo y mucho peor que Balenciaga
> Esto me llamó la atención por
> @MaajidNawaz




Me encontré esto por los comentarios


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 4:03 PM)

M109A5 155mm SAU americano destruido. A juzgar por los daños - detonación de municiones después de la llegada.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 4:12 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Un gran testimonio ese video, ese tio es un heroe o un idiota, se juega la vida para salvar a los tres ucranianos de la trinchera y en vez de soltar las armas y levantar los brazos, se ponen a comer mierda.



En fin , parece que perdieron el control.


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 4:13 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Va a entrar Polonia en guerra??? Estan empeñados en que vuelen las nuke ... Polonia es OTAN si entra en este conflicto ya no es suministrar armamento es directamente atacar a Rusia. La respuesta que le dejan no puede ser convenional porque se ha visto que Rusia no puede hacer frente a toda la OTAN.



Dónde se ha visto?


----------



## manodura79 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:14 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Dicen que está todo bajo control, incluso en Soledar
> Para consumo interno.



Eso fue lo que entendí pero me resultaba demasiado loco todo. Eso descontando que estampen la fecha del día de hoy como muestra de veracidad. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 4:15 PM)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasó con los 200 T-72 de los mismos polacos? ¿A cuenta de qué envían ahora Leopard?
> 
> La respuesta es fácil. Ya no hay T-72. Dos meses les han durado. Esos 10 no les durarán ni una semana.



El objetivo ahora será hacerse con uno o dos de estos tanques.
Joder, la próxima visita que haga a los museos militares aquí en Moscú, va a ser la polla. Voy a ver Himars, Leopards, Caesars...impresionante.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:15 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Las trincheras mas habituales tienen 50 centimetros de profundidad, lo justo para estar cubierto en el cuerpo a tierra.
> 
> PD- No siempre hay tiempo de sobra para cavar o un batallon de zapadores a mano, para que te construyan un palacio subterraneo, es la guerra.



Esta batalla a durado SEMANAS bajo fuego de artillería.

Coño que no han tenido tiempo de cavar una trinchera en condiciones.


----------



## Charidemo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:16 PM)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Me encontré esto por los comentarios



Vaya cosas existen en el mundo. Han convertido esa zona en un torbellino de maldad.


----------



## rober713 (Miércoles a la(s) 4:16 PM)

la mano negra dijo:


> Esto es guerra en estado puro. Abstenerse los sensibles. A este hombre le van a perseguir fantasmas el resto de su vida . No se quisieron rendir . Pero él está vivo.
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



Segun me han comentado, a los que firman contrato se les da la opcion de a la vuelta un tiempo de terapia y desconexion, esta claro que lo van a necesitar.


----------



## .Kaikus (Miércoles a la(s) 4:17 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esta batalla a durado SEMANAS bajo fuego de artillería.
> 
> Coño que no han tenido tiempo de cavar una trinchera en condiciones.



Puede ser una trinchera nueva, construida de urgencia, los ukros van retrocediendo...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:19 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Ukros de mierda, están tan llenos de odio que prefieren morir, ellos se lo han buscado, a ver si revientan ya los rusos esa basura de país artificial de una vez.



No creo que sea fanatismo, simplemente igual yo haría lo mismo, paralizado en medio del fregado.


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 4:19 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Rusia prepara un nuevo ataque masivo contra Ucrania, - Mando Operativo Sur de las Fuerzas Militares Ucranianas
> 
> "La actividad de reconocimiento con drones que hemos visto en la última semana sugiere que sólo se trata de preparativos para un bombardeo masivo", dijo Natalia Humenyuk, portavoz del Mando Operativo Yug del Ejército ucraniano.
> 
> ...




Los rusos están jugando con todo Occidente. Que si ataco por aquí, que si ataco por allá...
Dentro de unos años veremos que la Operación rusa, con menos de 200.000 hombres, pudo con todo el ejército ucra + la otan.
Se estudiará en todas las escuelas militares.


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 4:20 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No creo que sea fanatismo, simplemente igual yo haría lo mismo, paralizado en medio del fregado.



Entonces retiro lo dicho, mis disculpas.


----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 4:21 PM)

"¡Necesitamos lanzar un ataque nuclear preventivo contra Francia!"
Solovyov y un diputado de la Duma estatal piden un ataque nuclear en Francia.


Diputado de la Duma Estatal Fedorov
“Tenemos un SVO. Tal régimen especial establecido por las autoridades. En consecuencia, de acuerdo con los resultados de la SVO, definitivamente no se pagarán reparaciones bajo ninguna circunstancia a nadie. Y las declaraciones de Ucrania exigiendo estas reparaciones son solo propaganda".


¡La Iglesia está en llamas en la región de Volyn!
El rector se negó a pasar de Moscú al Patriarcado de Kyiv, los ukropos prendieron fuego a la iglesia.
Así luchan contra nuestros creyentes.
Ausencia total de derechos, violación de leyes y derechos humanos.
La UE guarda silencio, Estados Unidos se regocija.


Hirviendo en Ucrania
Rusia se está preparando para un nuevo ataque masivo, - el jefe del centro de prensa OK "Sur" Natalia Gumenyuk.
“La actividad de aviones de reconocimiento no tripulados que hemos estado observando durante la última semana habla precisamente de la preparación para un bombardeo tan masivo”.


APU huye de Soledar.
Puedes ver cómo fue desde Mariupol.
Cuando, después de la rendición de la ciudad, quienes transmitían desde allí, filmaron cómo conducían por las calles rotas. Entonces este canal ya no era compatible con nuevas fotos y videos.


En el ayuntamiento de Ekaterimburgo se inauguró un bajorrelieve del agente extranjero Yevgeny Roizman*, que difundió falsificaciones sobre el ejército ruso.
“¿Qué tiene que ver el agente extranjero con esto? En 2013, fue elegido por elección popular el jefe de la ciudad de Ekaterimburgo. No puedes borrar las palabras de una canción”, dijo el jefe de la ciudad.
es basura))


Voenkor Medvédev:
Los nazis ucranianos infligieron otro golpe en el centro de Gorlovka. Esta vez, las consecuencias son mucho más graves: los edificios residenciales del sector privado resultaron parcialmente dañados y completamente destruidos, y un civil resultó herido. Ucrania está cubierta con una plaza a gran escala en la que no hay militares


El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, sostuvo una reunión con miembros del gobierno ruso:
los residentes de las nuevas regiones de Rusia deben ver y comprender lo que cambiará en sus vidas para mejor, especialmente en estos tiempos difíciles.


Artyomovsk, como Mariupol, cuando había militantes de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Hay cadáveres de civiles y animales en las calles, nadie los está enterrando.
No hay luz, agua, etc.
La gente carga sus teléfonos desde los lugares públicos de "Nezlamnosti".
+18


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:23 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los rusos están jugando con todo Occidente. Que si ataco por aquí, que si ataco por allá...
> Dentro de unos años veremos que la Operación rusa, con menos de 200.000 hombres, pudo con todo el ejército ucra + la otan.
> Se estudiará en todas las escuelas militares.



¿Os acordáis de la guerra en Siria? de cuando hablábamos de lo raro que era todo con mercenarios que eran muy raros anteriormente y ahora son moneda común.

Pues de esta guerra van a quedar los geranios, el uso de artillería y la guerra electrónica de legado.

Y Suroviking.


----------



## Julc (Miércoles a la(s) 4:23 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> En fin , parece que perdieron el control.



A saber qué se habían fumado


----------



## bigmaller (Miércoles a la(s) 4:23 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Te dan pena los ukros muertos, pero no te dan pena los maketos muertos, vives en una dicotomia.



Me encanta cuando me cuentan lo que pienso. 


Sigue, ovejita... .


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:23 PM)

crocodile dijo:


> Entonces retiro lo dicho, mis disculpas.



Naaa tranquilo, a mi me destroza vivo verlo.


----------



## bigplac (Miércoles a la(s) 4:24 PM)

Pero si te vas replegando es normal que la ultima trinchera sea improvisada



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esta batalla a durado SEMANAS bajo fuego de artillería.
> 
> Coño que no han tenido tiempo de cavar una trinchera en condiciones.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (Miércoles a la(s) 4:26 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de la guerra en Siria? de cuando hablábamos de lo raro que era todo con mercenarios que eran muy raros anteriormente y ahora son moneda común.
> 
> Pues de esta guerra van a quedar los geranios, el uso de artillería y la guerra electrónica de legado.
> 
> Y Suroviking.



100% de acuerdo, Surovikin es el Hombre.


----------



## Cosmopolita (Miércoles a la(s) 4:27 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324502
> 
> 
> ️El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, anunció que Polonia transferirá una compañía de tanques Leopard a Ucrania como parte de una coalición internacional.
> ...



Según: 10-14 más bien.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:28 PM)

bigplac dijo:


> Pero si te vas replegando es normal que la ultima trinchera sea improvisada



Si es verdad, no tengo idea de sus circunstancias.


----------



## Cosmopolita (Miércoles a la(s) 4:28 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> BUFFFF. polacos con ganas de comer geranios en 3, 2, 1.....



En la parte occidental no hay frente con Rusia. De todas maneras, no me gusta este movimiento.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## millie34u (Miércoles a la(s) 4:29 PM)




----------



## Malevich (Miércoles a la(s) 4:31 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Naaa tranquilo, a mi me destroza vivo verlo.



Es tremendo. Sin palabras, no se lo envío siquiera ni a un amigo militar que estuvo en Afganistán.
Eso es la puta guerra amigos, no el cine ni los videojuegos. Los ojos de los ucranianos, los gritos del soldado ruso y su respiración agitada.... Los pelos de punta.


----------



## millie34u (Miércoles a la(s) 4:31 PM)




----------



## millie34u (Miércoles a la(s) 4:34 PM)




----------



## EGO (Miércoles a la(s) 4:34 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los rusos están jugando con todo Occidente. Que si ataco por aquí, que si ataco por allá...
> Dentro de unos años veremos que la Operación rusa, con menos de 200.000 hombres, pudo con todo el ejército ucra + la otan.
> *Se estudiará en todas las escuelas militares.*



Se estudiara como lo que NO HAY QUE HACER cuando invades un pais.

*-No destruir las capacidades de mando y control ni la logistica del enemigo antes de meter un solo soldado,como si que hacen los anglos.

-No impedir que al enemigo le lleguen refuerzos infinitos desde naciones aliadas.

-Tener columnas kilometricas de vehiculos parados en carreteras para que el enemigo juegue al tiro al pato.Si llegan a haber unos cuantos A-10 en Ucrania....puff

-Diezmarte tomando posiciones sin importancia y sin que puedas explotar las victorias.

-Marcar lineas rojas para que tus enemigos las pasen una y otra vez, mostrando tu debilidad.

-Seguir vendiendole materias primas a los mismos que a ti ya no te venden ni un puto tornillo.*

En definitiva,lo que es meterse en un mierdero impresionante, a verlas venir y basandote en la creencia de que tu ejercito es la ostia.

Pero eh....que es ajedrez 5D y solo Putin sabe lo que se hace.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:36 PM)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En la parte occidental no hay frente con Rusia. De todas maneras, no me gusta este movimiento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



Hombre Cosmo, te aseguro que nadie quiere que esta guerra se amplie es una alegría poder escucharte eso.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 4:37 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Es tremendo. Sin palabras, no se lo envío siquiera ni a un amigo militar que estuvo en Afganistán.
> Eso es la puta guerra amigos, no el cine ni los videojuegos. Los ojos de los ucranianos, los gritos del soldado ruso y su respiración agitada.... Los pelos de punta.



Joder yo no se lo he enseñado a mi padre para que no se sienta mal.


----------



## Yomateix (Miércoles a la(s) 4:38 PM)

Ahora solo falta transferir energía gratuita a costa de todos los Europeos a Polonia, porque los Polacos no lo van a hacer gratis como lo estamos haciendo todo los Europeos.

*POLONIA Y UCRANIA CONECTARÁN SUS REDES ELÉCTRICAS. *Un "puente energético" que permitirá transferir electricidad entre Ucrania y Polonia comenzará a funcionar en el primer trimestre de 2023, según informó el operador polaco estatal de redes eléctricas PSE. El tendido, que unirá la central nuclear ucraniana de Jmelnitski con la ciudad polaca de Rzeszów, tendrá una capacidad de 400 kilovoltios. En declaraciones a la prensa polaca, Wlodzimierz Mucha, vicepresidente de PSE, aseguró que "las pruebas de voltaje están en marcha y finalizarán pronto", si bien aclaró que "nuestros colegas de Ukrenergo (el operador energético ucraniano) tienen más dificultades".


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Miércoles a la(s) 4:39 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> No se...pero no quiere entregar el arma, y tampoco intención de usarla en contra...
> ¿Podría ser de los 'castigadores' suyos? Pregunto.



No creo, lleva una AK-12 con lo cual muy posiblemente es Ruso.


----------



## Malevich (Miércoles a la(s) 4:39 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hombre Cosmo, te aseguro que nadie quiere que esta guerra se amplie es una alegría poder escucharte eso.



Al parecer la reunión ha sido para apoyar la entrada de Ucrania en la UE, cosa que no se creen ni ellos, y mandarles la chatarra de los Leopard.


----------



## Yomateix (Miércoles a la(s) 4:41 PM)

Yo creo que este hombre no es consciente de las estupideces que llega a soltar......Está tan metido en su papel de actor que se piensa que esto es como las películas. No habrá tercera guerra mundial porque no es una trilogía....vaya comentario más absurdo.

*Zelenski: 'No habrá Tercera Guerra Mundial. No es una trilogía'*
"La Primera Guerra Mundial se cobró millones de vidas. La Segunda Guerra Mundial se cobró decenas de millones. No habrá Tercera Guerra Mundial. No es una trilogía.


----------



## Epicii (Miércoles a la(s) 4:45 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Brutal el video. Como la avestruz los tipos tenían la cabeza en la tierra sin saber muy bien que pasaba.
> 
> La única explicación factible a su negativa a rendirse es que no pensaron que quien les asalta era ruso. Imagino pensó que era otro Ucro que simplemente le quería quitar el arma, porque intenta retenerla pero sin aparente voluntad de disparar.
> 
> ...



De ningún modo es una ejecución, con la adrenalina que llevas encima, el ruso intento desarmarlos...cuando podria haberles disparado de primera.
El error aqui es de los ucranianos que no sueltan las armas cuando ya estaban vencidos...


----------



## El_Suave (Miércoles a la(s) 4:47 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



Que hace el Papá de ayuso en California. La pobre indigente estorbaba la venta de la cervecita en la terracita.


----------



## Castellano (Miércoles a la(s) 4:49 PM)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> En la parte occidental no hay frente con Rusia. De todas maneras, no me gusta este movimiento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk



No me extraña, donando tanques a los mismos que hacen homenajes a un genocida de polacos como Stepan Bandera.

No entiendo al gobierno polaco, ni a su población, no se os revuelven las tripas saber que apoyais a los mismos que si pudieran matarían polacos sin dudar?


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 4:50 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Al parecer la reunión ha sido para apoyar la entrada de Ucrania en la UE, cosa que no se creen ni ellos, y mandarles la chatarra de los Leopard.



Para los que no recuerden que pasó en Siria, exactamente con estos mismos leopards...

La guerra de Siria pone en duda la reputación del tanque 'Leopard 2'

Mola el tono de la noticia, extrañados de que en los entrenamientos y juegos militares, el leopard 2 fuera siempre el ganador.
Y fue llegar a la guerra de verdad, y a tomar por culo 

Hay muchas referencias a lo buenos que son estos leopard:

El talón de Aquiles del Leopard 2 alemán que lo hace vulnerable a los misiles soviéticos, según Sputniknews - El Radar


----------



## coscorron (Miércoles a la(s) 4:52 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Dónde se ha visto?



Pués se ha visto en las dificultades que tiene en Ucrania.


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 4:56 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> Pués se ha visto en las dificultades que tiene en Ucrania.



La Otan se ha gastado ya el presupuesto anual militar de Rusia.

Y Rusia sigue con 120.000 km cuadrados dentro de Ucrania.
Tremendas dificultades 
Y aquí en Moscú, muertos de hambre, te ha faltado decir 

Rusia no ha usado ni un 20% de sus capacidades.
Pero algunos os cegáis y os cegáis...y así sufrís.


----------



## Argentium (Miércoles a la(s) 4:57 PM)

*El precio del gas natural continúa su particular Vía Crucis, hoy se deja otro 5% a 128 € el MWh, mínimo de 40 meses, asegura precios de la electricidad acequibles para todos los sectores.*
11/01/2023 16:53


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 4:58 PM)

Valeriy Gerasimov, jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ha sido nombrado comandante del Grupo de Fuerzas Conjuntas.
Surovikin, Salyukov y Kim son adjuntos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Nueva estructura de mando del Grupo Conjunto de Fuerzas en Ucrania.

1. Comandante - General Valeriy Gerasimov, Jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas.

2. Vicecomandante de las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas, General Serguéi Surovikin

3. Adjunto - Comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres, General Oleg Salyukov.

4. Adjunto - Jefe Adjunto del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, Coronel General Alexey Kim









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Peineto (Miércoles a la(s) 4:58 PM)

Curroesteja dijo:


> *“La medicina ha avanzado tanto que ya no queda nadie sano”, decía el escritor Aldous Huxley. *



Quería decir, y no podía, que Rockeller se había cepillado la Medicina gracias al informe de Abraham Flexner de 1910 y al descubrimiento de los petroquímicos. Así nos va...


----------



## Tales. (Miércoles a la(s) 4:58 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> La Otan se ha gastado ya el presupuesto anual militar de Rusia.
> 
> Y Rusia sigue con 120.000 km cuadrados dentro de Ucrania.
> Tremendas dificultades
> Y aquí en Moscú, muertos de hambre, te ha faltado decir



La OTAN tiene 15 veces el PIB ruso no creo que les suponga gran problema


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 5:00 PM)

Gran Bretaña intensificará su apoyo a Kiev y proporcionará "aquellas tecnologías militares que ayuden a ganar la guerra", incluidos los tanques.

Así lo anunció un portavoz del Primer Ministro británico. Dijo que el dirigente británico había dado instrucciones al Secretario de Defensa, Ben Wallace, para que en las próximas semanas discutiera con los aliados la forma de ayudar a Ucrania, incluido el suministro de tanques. 









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Para que quede claro. Uno de los ejemplos más desafortunados de tanques Leopard 2 utilizados en operaciones de combate reales. Asalto a un hospital en Al Baba. 2016. Los turcos utilizaron unidades de divisiones blindadas armadas con Leopards 2 alemanes y M-60 Sabra mejorados, apoyados por vehículos blindados ligeros, pero se toparon con unidades móviles del ISIS con ATGM soviéticas y TOW estadounidenses.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## manodura79 (Miércoles a la(s) 5:05 PM)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy duro. Yo no tengo ni idea pero los que están atrincherados mucha pinta de soldados no tienen. Parece gente a la que le han dado un fusil y las mandaron a ese agujero. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G780G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peineto (Miércoles a la(s) 5:08 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo cada vez que veo estos vídeos pienso en los cientos de niños asesinados y violados en el Donbas por esta "pobre gente".
> 
> Un diez al soldado ruso, que intenta que se rindan. Y si no se rinden, matarile



Después de ver el video es que no me lo puedo creer que haya gente tan gilipollas. Te están apuntando con un arma conminándote a rendirte, y te dedicas a decir tonterías. Vamos, vamos y vamos...


----------



## Argentium (Miércoles a la(s) 5:16 PM)

Kill33r dijo:


> Ejemplo práctico de las palabras de Joe Biden
> 
> Hasta el último ucraniano



Pobres chavales, me dan pena, que forma más tonta de hacerse matar, ya habían "perdido", era rendirse y nada más, no había otra, cuanta muerte y destrucción, la guerra es una desgracia.


----------



## Eslacaña (Miércoles a la(s) 5:19 PM)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La dureza de la guerra, y no habrá sido de lo peor que haya pasado.

La verdad es que el soldado ruso tampoco está para darle una medalla sino echarle una bronca al llegar a la base. Intentar quitarle el arma al ucraniano cogiendo por la boca del cañón, hay que echarle huevos.

Lo que no entiendo es la actitud de los ucranianos, yo me veo en esa situación y ya estoy tirando el arma y levantando las manos porque no tenían posibilidad alguna. En fin, a saber como tenían las pulsaciones y el nivel de adrenalina el uno y los otros. Descansen en paz, para ellos la guerra ya acabó malamente.


----------



## Peineto (Miércoles a la(s) 5:21 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> No tengo casi ni un puto euro. Casi. Ni falta que me hace.... Libros, podcasts.... Y poco mas tiempo queda con dos cabestros
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Sólo tenían que levantar las dos manos y ahora estarían vivos.


----------



## Curroesteja (Miércoles a la(s) 5:22 PM)

Se vienen cositas

MOSCÚ, 11 de enero. /TASS/. El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, hizo el miércoles nuevos nombramientos de los líderes de la operación militar especial (SWO), informó en el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.

Leer también
Трансляция
Operación militar en Ucrania. Онлайн

"El Jefe del Estado Mayor General del Ejército General Valery Gerasimov ha sido nombrado Comandante del Grupo Conjunto de Tropas (Fuerzas). Sus adjuntos: Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Aéreas y Espaciales General del Ejército Sergey Sur Ovikin, Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas Terrestres del Ejército Oleg Salyukov, Coronel General Alexei Kim, Jefe Adjunto del Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia", dijo el Ministerio de Defensa.

En el Ministerio de Defensa уточнилиque la decisión de mejorar el liderazgo de la OBC está relacionada con la ampliación de la escala de las tareas que deben resolverse en el curso de su actuación, la necesidad de organizar una interacción más estrecha entre los tipos y ramas de las fuerzas armadas, así como aumentar la calidad de todo tipo de provisión y eficiencia de la gestión de los grupos de tropas (fuerzas).

En octubre de 2022, Shoigu nombró al comandante del Grupo Conjunto de Tropas en el área de la operación militar especial Surovikin, que desde 2017 es el comandante de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales.


----------



## ZARGON (Miércoles a la(s) 5:22 PM)




----------



## amcxxl (Miércoles a la(s) 5:28 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Valeriy Gerasimov, jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ha sido nombrado comandante del Grupo de Fuerzas Conjuntas.
> Surovikin, Salyukov y Kim son adjuntos.
> 
> 
> ...






traducido: se vienen las hostias, probablemente el escenario pase de un solo frente a dos o mas, veremos que pasa en Bielorusia


----------



## Argentium (Miércoles a la(s) 5:28 PM)

manodura79 dijo:


> Muy duro. Yo no tengo ni idea pero los que están atrincherados mucha pinta de soldados no tienen. *Parece gente a la que le han dado un fusil y las mandaron a ese agujero.*



Muy probablemente no tuvieran más que una mínima preparación, note e que estaban los dos chavales protegiendo el mismo flanco, el atacante los toma por detrás sin ningún esfuerzo, ninguno protegía ese flanco, una pena, dos familias más destruidas por la guerra.


----------



## ZARGON (Miércoles a la(s) 5:32 PM)




----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 5:32 PM)

❗Gran Bretaña suministrará carros de combate a Kyiv tras las declaraciones del presidente polaco sobre la creación de una coalición internacional.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Octubrista (Miércoles a la(s) 5:34 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Pobres chavales, me dan pena, que forma más tonta de hacerse matar, ya habían "perdido", era rendirse y nada más, no había otra, cuanta muerte y destrucción, la guerra es una desgracia.



Y por el vídeo tiene pinta de que hubieran aceptado su rendición, en mi opinión el ruso se arriesga en exceso dándoles tiempo y diálogo.

De no haberse expuesto el ruso y querer realmente matar a esos soldados ucranianos, con disparar a la primera, ni se hubieran enterado los ucranianos de que iban a morir.


----------



## aurariola (Miércoles a la(s) 5:38 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Es tremendo. Sin palabras, no se lo envío siquiera ni a un amigo militar que estuvo en Afganistán.
> Eso es la puta guerra amigos, no el cine ni los videojuegos. Los ojos de los ucranianos, los gritos del soldado ruso y su respiración agitada.... Los pelos de punta.



Y lo peor son tios que hace 30 años, tenian el mismo pasaporte, hace 10 eran pueblos hermanos, se entienden en la misma lengua y comparten religion y cultura, cuando veo en españa a los gilipollas que nos gobiernan ( todos)apelar a lo distinto, lo diferencial y lo emocional en vez de incidir en lo que nos une a todos no puedo evitar pensar como acabaron en yugoslavia o ahora en ucrania. Y NO zelenski no pagara, acabara viviendo en londres o usa a cuerpo de rey como acabarian nuestros gobernantes llegado el momento.


----------



## millie34u (Miércoles a la(s) 5:39 PM)




----------



## Alvin Red (Miércoles a la(s) 5:46 PM)

amcxxl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324633
> 
> 
> traducido: se vienen las hostias, probablemente el escenario pase de un solo frente a dos o mas, veremos que pasa en Bielorusia



Creo que fantaseo pero si logran afianzarse en el actual frente de Donetsk, pueden abrir frente por el sur y por el norte, eso dejaría a las tropas ucranianas sin saber que hacer, si encima entran por Bielorrusia todas las tropas irán a defender Kiev dejando libre el resto y no se que consecuencias podrían dar a lugar un asedio a Kiev.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 5:53 PM)

Noticias del Ministerio de Defensa: El 11 de enero, el Ministro de Defensa Sergey Shoigu hizo nuevos nombramientos para dirigir las operaciones especiales. El general de ejército Valeriy Gerasimov fue nombrado comandante del Grupo Conjunto de Fuerzas.
El General de Ejército Sergey Surovikin, el General de Ejército Oleg Salyukov y el Jefe Adjunto del Estado Mayor General Coronel General Aleksey Kim han sido nombrados adjuntos de Gerasimov, informó el Ministerio de Defensa".

*¿Qué significa un cambio tan drástico en la cadena de mando?* En mi opinión, es un intento de apartarse de la práctica actual de duplicación de mando cuando formalmente el grupo de tropas involucrado en el SMO está mandado por el General Surovikin, pero al mismo tiempo el Jefe del Estado Mayor goza de la misma autoridad sobre las tropas, lo que puede llevar a confusión e incluso a tensiones entre los oficiales. Sus lugares y responsabilidades en la cadena de mando están ahora claramente fijados.
Pero lo principal es que esto aumenta drásticamente el estatus del Comandante de la Operación Militar Especial. A partir de ahora, todas las ramas y estructuras de las Fuerzas Armadas, desde la aviación estratégica y el GRU, hasta las fuerzas navales y las adquisiciones militares, le están subordinadas sin ningún tipo de coordinación ni aprobación. Tal concentración de fuerzas y unidades dentro de la SMO no tiene precedentes. Al mismo tiempo, el NGS es personalmente responsable del éxito de la SMO.
Pronto sabremos si esto beneficia a la causa...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 5:54 PM)

Ya solo faltan generales de la OTAN en las minas para tener el circo completo.


----------



## Leros (Miércoles a la(s) 6:03 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗Gran Bretaña suministrará carros de combate a Kyiv tras las declaraciones del presidente polaco sobre la creación de una coalición internacional.
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



Pues nada, a ver como termina la cosa. Pero a lo tonto está escalando bastante la cosa


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 6:05 PM)




----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 6:06 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Ahora solo falta transferir energía gratuita a costa de todos los Europeos a Polonia, porque los Polacos no lo van a hacer gratis como lo estamos haciendo todo los Europeos.
> 
> *POLONIA Y UCRANIA CONECTARÁN SUS REDES ELÉCTRICAS. *Un "puente energético" que permitirá transferir electricidad entre Ucrania y Polonia comenzará a funcionar en el primer trimestre de 2023, según informó el operador polaco estatal de redes eléctricas PSE. El tendido, que unirá la central nuclear ucraniana de Jmelnitski con la ciudad polaca de Rzeszów, tendrá una capacidad de 400 kilovoltios. En declaraciones a la prensa polaca, Wlodzimierz Mucha, vicepresidente de PSE, aseguró que "las pruebas de voltaje están en marcha y finalizarán pronto", si bien aclaró que "nuestros colegas de Ukrenergo (el operador energético ucraniano) tienen más dificultades".



Movimiento claro de anexión, los polacos quieren la Ucrania occidental.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Miércoles a la(s) 6:12 PM)

Curroesteja dijo:


> Se vienen cositas
> 
> MOSCÚ, 11 de enero. /TASS/. El ministro de Defensa ruso, Sergei Shoigu, hizo el miércoles nuevos nombramientos de los líderes de la operación militar especial (SWO), informó en el Ministerio de Defensa de la Federación Rusa.
> 
> ...



Se prepara un ejército mayor para entrar en Ucrania por lo visto…veremos….


----------



## EGO (Miércoles a la(s) 6:16 PM)

Leros dijo:


> Pues nada, a ver como termina la cosa. Pero a lo tonto está escalando bastante la cosa



Pues va a terminar como todo el que tenga media neurona sana sabe ya desde marzo.

Lo proximo sera llevar aviones y empezar con los raids nocturnos.Por eso patriots y NASAMS,para proteger aerodromos.


----------



## Aurkitu (Miércoles a la(s) 6:17 PM)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pobre gente metidos en ese frente, quién sabe si alguno no es un desgraciado que han _cazado_ en otro óblast como de carne de cañón. Bloqueados y aturdidos, tiros por todos lados, el hombre que no suelta el arma que ni hace amago de apretar el gatillo. En frio lo vemos, en caliente el atacante hace lo que debe, el tiempo y la exposición es alta: tu vida o la mia. Triste y crudo, absurdo como toda guerra. Eslavos matándose entre hermanos y los anglos y sus meretrices europeas azuzándolos, metiendo cizaña, armas e inyectando millones de capital para que no pare el baño de sangre. "Hasta el último ucraniano", _Slava ucraini_, _Heróyam slava, _y su puta madre. Empalar al puto payaso del Zelensky en la plaza del Maidan junto a la cohorte de mamones que le rodean es lo que necesitan en ese país, y a los hijos de puta banderistas que deseaban la guerra, capturarlos uno o uno y meterlos en centros de reeducación o dejar que se pudran y se laman los cipotes en la Galitzia profunda sin posibilidad de pisare el resto del país.


----------



## El Veraz (Miércoles a la(s) 6:18 PM)

Muy pronto salio el cocinero comerrabos a anunciar que Soledar estaba tomada y solo con tropas wagner. Al poco el ministerio de interior asegurando que no era cierto. Hoy vemos este movimiento. *Aqui se ve la debilidad evidente de Putin y unas batallas internas que acabaran en guerra civil en breve:*


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 6:18 PM)

_*Militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania lucharon en Soledar con uniformes de verano:
sufrieron congelaciones. Así informa RT con referencia a los militares ucranianos que se rindieron.
*_
*Los cautivos se quejaron de graves congelaciones, hipotermia y falta de agua y alimentos. 
Los combatientes no han recibido conjuntos de ropa de abrigo desde septiembre de 2022.*
@URA.RU


----------



## Aurkitu (Miércoles a la(s) 6:19 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> _ Las batallas alrededor de Bakhmut y Soledar muestran una vez más el coraje del ejército ucraniano y la importancia de fortalecer el apoyo militar a Ucrania por parte de los aliados, dijo el secretario general de la OTAN, Stoltenberg.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324350
> 
> ...



Otra marioneta que merece una pica propia.


----------



## El Veraz (Miércoles a la(s) 6:22 PM)

Diria que despues de la pirrica "semi-toma" de Soledar, se van a precipitar los eventos. Las luchas internas entre los mediocres y corruptos van a acabar con una guerra civil si o si:


----------



## Plutarko (Miércoles a la(s) 6:23 PM)

rejon dijo:


>


----------



## Clavisto (Miércoles a la(s) 6:26 PM)

- ¿Sabes? -dije saliendo de la cocina con un par de pinchos- Acabo de enterarme de que ayer murió el cardenal Pell
- ¿Quien? -dijo él-

Me quedé un poco a cuadros.

Aquel a quien le hablaba no era un manolo del bombo sino un opusino, un tío de mi edad que anda en la Obra por nacimiento. Que no se hubiera enterado de la recientísima muerte de un príncipe de su iglesia entraba dentro de lo previsible, por eso lo dije, para animar el cotarro ante la insulsa verborrea de su acompañante, pero que no conociera a una de las personalidades claves del Vaticano de estos últimos quince años me dejó como mantel olvidado de camarero que dobla mesas. Lo dejé estar y la conversación derivó hacia la gracia de un cura joven conocido suyo, de la Obra, que está haciendo "cosas" con los jóvenes. Me serví un buen vino y le escuché. 

Lo mismo de siempre: snowboard, montañismo, surfing...A propósito de esto último fue que contó una divertida anécdota de reciente data. 

En fin, se fueron y el bar quedó vacío.

Salí de la barra y me senté ante el ventanal. Vi llegar un coche y a las dos que iban en él. Dos buenas chicas. Algunos piensan que son lesbianas pero yo puedo dar fe de que una de ellas, la chiquitina, no lo es. O no lo fue.

- ¿Qué tal la Navidad, Kufisto?
- Deseando que acabara
- Jajaja...

No nos veíamos desde hace un mes. Me serví una cerveza.

- ¿Qué tal, Kufisto? -dijo la chiquitina cuando la otra se fue a mear.
- Bien

Y nos reímos. Tiene unos ojos muy bonitos.

Entre las típicas bromas hablamos de como había ido la cosa en nuestros negocios, de las cenas señaladas, de las borracheras, de este y de aquel y de los que se fueron y nunca volverán.

- ¿Te acuerdas de Violeta?

Sí, me acuerdo de Violeta. Me enteré cuando ya estaba bajo tierra, me lo dijo un colega.

- Sí, me acuerdo de ella.

Bebimos más cervezas, vino un riente colega y después otro a por su café antes de irse a trabajar. Y me quedé con él en la barra para no hacerle un feo. 

- Mira, Kufisto.

Eran fotos y vídeos de trenes en miniatura, recreaciones a escala de estaciones, pasos montañosos, de cualquier cosa que puedas imaginar, algo impresionante, algo que nunca he buscado en Google.

- Increíble, tío.

Ya llevaba unas cuantas cervezas cuando mi amiga vino con su hija pequeña. 

- ¡Patatas! -dijo después que la encaramarán en el taburete.

Es preciosa, adorable, con unos mofletes así de gordos.

- ¡Pero díselo a él! -dijo su madre.
- ¡Patatas, Kufto!

Se comió tres.

- ¿Sabes? -le dije a su madre mientras fumábamos el pito de despedida en la puerta- Quizá sea lo mejor. 
- ¿Lo mejor de qué, Kufisto?
- ¿Sabes quien fue el cardenal Pell?
- ¿Qué?

Y la besé.

- ¡Tengo que irme! ¡Mi madre cumple años!


Y fui a ve a mi madre.


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 6:26 PM)

*Polonia, dispuesta a entregar una compañía de tanques Leopard a Ucrania.*
El presidente polaco, *Andrzej Duda*, que se reunió este miércoles con el presidente ucraniano,* Volodimir Zelenski, *aseguró que su país está dispuesto a entregar a Ucrania una compañía de tanques Leopard "como parte del establecimiento de una coalición internacional".
El comentario de Duda se conoció después de que el Gobierno de *Alemania, que los fabrica y tendría que autorizar *su traslado a un tercer país, dijera que de momento no hay una petición de Varsovia al respecto.
"Nosotros, dentro de esta *coalición internacional*, hemos decidido incluir un primer lote de tanques, una compañía de Leopard que, espero, se unirán a otros tanques Leopard y más (tanques) que pronto enviarán otros países", escribió el presidente polaco.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Miércoles a la(s) 6:27 PM)

Una derivada nueva vista desde el lado ruso, el nuevo jefe de operaciones entra con todo tipo de armamento, ya sin restricciones….es decir hemos escalado de operaciones especiales a guerra abierta…








Герасимов может использовать ядерное оружие против НАТО в ходе СВО — Коротченко


В формате спецоперации могут начаться более глобальный действия.




military.pravda.ru





Las nucleares estratégicas quedarían por ahora fuera, pero las tácticas ya si entrarían como juguetes…


----------



## EGO (Miércoles a la(s) 6:27 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Muy pronto salio el cocinero comerrabos a anunciar que Soledar estaba tomada y solo con tropas wagner. Al poco el ministerio de interior asegurando que no era cierto. Hoy vemos este movimiento. *Aqui se ve la debilidad evidente de Putin y unas batallas internas que acabaran en guerra civil en breve:*



A ver si es verdad y en breve vemos a los rusos a tiros entre ellos.Wagner no deja de ser una empresa privada llena de mafiosos que va a su puto rollo.

Es lo que tiene usar mercenarios como tropas convencionales.


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 6:28 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Muy pronto salio el cocinero comerrabos a anunciar que Soledar estaba tomada y solo con tropas wagner. Al poco el ministerio de interior asegurando que no era cierto. Hoy vemos este movimiento. *Aqui se ve la debilidad evidente de Putin y unas batallas internas que acabaran en guerra civil en breve:*



Lo peor del tema es que, al final, si que puede que todo este tema de Soledar tenga efectos estrategicos: Tanta propaganda victoriosa de la prorusada puede que tenga el indeseable efecto (para ellos) de que se aumente el nivel de la ayuda militar a Ucrania, una fisura sin plan.


----------



## ATDTn (Miércoles a la(s) 6:28 PM)

la mano negra dijo:


> Esto es guerra en estado puro. Abstenerse los sensibles. A este hombre le van a perseguir fantasmas el resto de su vida . No se quisieron rendir . Pero él está vivo.
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



Piensa...mejor tú que yo.
No creo que tenga remordimientos.
Y yo tb digo que, aún aturdidos, es brazos arriba y lenguaje claro.
Los niñatos de hoy día están acostumbrados a muchas advertencias. 
Al final es una lástima. Provocada por los hijos de puta de siempre, para ganar un poco más.


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 6:29 PM)

*Moscú explica el nombramiento del nuevo jefe de la operación en Ucrania

La medida está relacionada con el aumento de escala y la coordinación más compleja entre las tropas.*

_*El jefe del Estado Mayor, el general de ejército Valery Gerasimov, ha sido nombrado para dirigir el grupo
de fuerzas conjuntas de Moscú en Ucrania... El antiguo comandante de la operación militar, el general 
de ejército Serguéi Surovikin, ha sido nombrado su adjunto.

La necesidad de "elevar el nivel de mando de la operación" está relacionada con el "aumento de la escala
de las misiones de combate" y la necesidad de una coordinación más estrecha entre los distintos servicios*_
* y ramas de las fuerzas armadas, según el Ministerio.*



Spoiler: continuar



La medida también mejorará el apoyo logístico y la eficacia del mando de las fuerzas rusas en Ucrania.

La medida se produce apenas tres meses después de que el Ministerio de Defensa nombrara a Surovikin,
comandante de las Fuerzas Aéreas rusas, para dirigir la operación.

Gerasimov es conocido como uno de los mejores comandantes militares de Rusia y un reputado estratega,
que se ha ganado el respeto del máximo comandante de Kiev, Valery Zaluzhny. En septiembre, Zaluzhny
declaró a Time que había "aprendido de Gerasimov".

"He leído todo lo que ha escrito... Es el más inteligente, y mis expectativas sobre él eran enormes",
admitió entonces el general ucraniano.

Un ayudante de Zelensky confirma que Ucrania intentó matar a un alto general rusoLEER MÁS: Zelensky
confirma que Ucrania intentó matar a un alto general ruso
Gerasimov ha visitado en varias ocasiones a las tropas que combaten en Ucrania para mejorar coordinación
entre las fuerzas, pero hasta ahora no había asumido el mando operativo directo. En diciembre, Kiev admitió
haber intentado matar a Gerasimov durante una de sus visitas no anunciadas en abril de 2022, a pesar
de las objeciones de Estados Unidos.

Anteriormente, el New York Times informó de que las fuerzas ucranianas habían bombardeado las posiciones
en las que se creía que se encontraba Gerasimov, pero el general no se vio afectado por los ataques. Moscú
nunca confirmó oficialmente que el general visitara a las tropas en ese momento.

Otros dos generales también fueron nombrados adjuntos de Guerásimov en la actual campaña militar en Ucrania.
Uno de ellos es el comandante de las fuerzas terrestres rusas, el general Oleg Salyukov. Experimentado oficial
de carrera, fue comandante de batallón y jefe del Distrito Militar del Lejano Oriente antes de convertirse en jefe
adjunto del Estado Mayor y luego en comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres.

El otro es el coronel general Aleksey Kim, jefe adjunto del Estado Mayor. Anteriormente dirigió la Academia
de Armas Combinadas de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia y es conocido como un experimentado especialista
militar. También es profesor y posee un título académico en ciencias militares.





https://www.rt.com/russia/5


...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 6:29 PM)

Cómo ha cambiado el frente desde la pérdida de Soledar por las AFU: lo principal

Los principales obstáculos para las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en la zona de Soledar en estos momentos son los suburbios del norte, oeste y suroeste: Paraskoviyivka, Krasnaya Gora, Blagodatnoye, Sol, Razdolovka y Veseloye.

En estos asentamientos se dispersan las unidades ucranianas que lograron abandonar la ciudad: la 10ª Brigada de Asalto de Montaña, la 103ª Brigada de Defensa Territorial, unidades de la 128ª Brigada de Asalto de Montaña y la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil. La mayoría de estas unidades perdieron más de la mitad de sus efectivos tras los combates por Soledar y necesitan urgentemente reponer personal.

Según Crónica Militar, ahora se observa fuego activo contra las AFU cerca de Krasnaya Hora, donde las brigadas del ejército ucraniano intentaron retirarse de forma coordinada inmediatamente después del inicio del cerco de Soledar.

Tras la pérdida de la ciudad, las AFU podrian optar por dos opciones. La primera es retirarse y enlazar con las tropas de Artemovsk (Bakhmutsk) para reforzar la defensa contra las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y a las fuerzas del PMC Wagner que avanzan sobre la ciudad.

Para nivelar la línea del frente, el ejército ruso necesita eliminar la gran agrupación de Artemovsk de las AFU, cuyas fuerzas estaban parcialmente comprometidas en ayudar a la moribunda guarnición de Soledar.

La segunda opción para las AFU es retirarse a Seversk e intentar organizar allí la defensa. Hay tres grandes bastiones de las AFU alrededor de Seversk. Dos de ellos, Verkhne-Kamenskiy e Ivano-Daryevskiy se interponen en el camino de las fuerzas que avanzan. El tercero "descansa" al sur de la ciudad.

☠ Suscribirse a Crónica de guerra


----------



## Moderado (Miércoles a la(s) 6:30 PM)

Arestovich admite que hubo muchos desertores en en Soledar, estos desertores tenían miedo de luchar contra los rusos.

"_baia, nome lo ejperaba_" Obligasteis a cualquier parguela en cualquier localidad a ir al frente mas sangriento del mundo ¿Qué te esperabais que iba a pasar?


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 6:31 PM)

Ali-Reza Akbari, fundador del Centro de Estudios Estratégicos y exviceministro de Defensa de Irán, ha sido condenado a muerte por espiar para el servicio de inteligencia británico MI6.
#Irán

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## EGO (Miércoles a la(s) 6:32 PM)

Prigozim lucha por Prigozim.Rusia se la pela mucho.

Ucrania es solo un escaparate para el porque podrian lloverle contratos de un monton de paises bananeros.

Si las cosas se ponen muy feas se dara el piro y se acabo.


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 6:33 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Una derivada nueva vista desde el lado ruso, el nuevo jefe de operaciones entra con todo tipo de armamento, ya sin restricciones….es decir hemos escalado de operaciones especiales a guerra abierta…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que haya cambio de marcha no es difícil de entender, pero para lo nuclear, me parece, queda bastante recorrido.
Digo.


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 6:33 PM)

*Defensa ultima el envío de una batería antimisiles 'Nasams' a Estonia.*
El Ministerio de Defensa estudia "muy favorablemente" una petición de Estonia para que España ubique en su territorio una batería de misiles 'Nasams' de defensa antiaérea, igual a la que *ya permanece desplegada en Letonia* desde junio de 2022.

El inicio de la *guerra de Ucrania* en febrero del pasado año ha provocado un importante refuerzo de la presencia militar de los países de la Alianza Atlántica en su flanco este, en la frontera con Rusia, dentro de las misiones de "defensa y disuasión".


----------



## Moderado (Miércoles a la(s) 6:34 PM)

rejon dijo:


>



Aprovecho esto para recordar una cosa que muchas veces pasa desapercibida.

El frente del Dombass es el mas militarizado del mundo, literalmente. Las defensas ukras en el Dombass son las mas fortificadas de todo el planeta tierra.

Estas defensas se han construido a lo largo de 8 años de guerra y Bakhmut es parte de estas defensas; si esta línea acaba cayendo, los rusos, junto a los 300.000 reservistas que se van a unir este año, tendrán vía libre para avanzar en el este de Ucrania. Los ukros no podrán construir línea fortificada semejante a la que existe en el Dombass en estos momentos, no puedes hacer en 2 semanas lo que hicistes en 8 años.


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 6:35 PM)

*Los presidentes de Lituania y Polonia se reúnen con Zelenski en Leópolis.*
Los presidentes de Lituania, *Gitanas Nauseda, y Polonia, Andrzej Duda*, se reunieron hoy en Leópolis con el presidente ucraniano*, Volodimir Zelenski.*

"Hoy en Leópolis, nosotros, Ucrania, Lituania y Polonia -el Triángulo de Lublin- hemos confirmado una vez más nuestro firme compromiso con la victoria contra el agresor. *¡Permaneceremos unidos!* Lituania y Polonia seguirán prestando ayuda de defensa a Ucrania", escribió Nauseda en un mensaje en Twitter.

También Duda informó a través de esta red social de la reunión en la ciudad ucraniana de los tres presidentes en la que hablaron "sobre el apoyo militar a Ucrania contra la agresión rusa y la *integración de Ucrania en la UE y la OTAN*".

"Desde los primeros días de la invasión a gran escala hemos sentido el apoyo de nuestros pueblos hermanos de Polonia y Lituania. Agradezco a Andrzej Duda y a Gitanas Nauseda su visita. *¡Gracias por ayudar a nuestro pueblo!*", escribió Zelenski por su parte en un mensaje en Telegram.


----------



## Egam (Miércoles a la(s) 6:36 PM)

vettonio dijo:


>



las redes sociales son el nuevo "soma"


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 6:37 PM)

*Rusia trata sin éxito de romper la defensa ucraniana en Soledar, según Kiev.*
La viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, *Hanna Malyar*, informó hoy de que las tropas rusas tratan sin éxito de romper la defensa ucraniana en Soledar, en la región de Donetsk, donde* "continúan los intensos combates"*.

"Después de sufrir pérdidas, el enemigo ha vuelto a reemplazar sus unidades, ha aumentado el número de hombres de Wagner, trata de romper la defensa de nuestras tropas y tomar por completo la ciudad, *pero no tiene éxito"*, dijo en un mensaje en Telegram, citado por la agencia Ukrinform.

Horas antes, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas negaron la supuesta toma de Soledar por las tropas rusas. "Los rusos dicen que Soledar está bajo su control. *No es cierto*. Esperen los detalles en el informe del Estado Mayor", dijo en declaraciones a _Suspilne_*Serhiy Cherevatyi*, portavoz del Grupo Oriental de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.









Ucrania niega la "captura" de Soledar por los mercenarios rusos


El Gobierno ucraniano ha negado que la "captura" de la ciudad minera de Soledar por el Ejército ruso. Los medios británicos dieron un amplio eco a la supuesta...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## El Veraz (Miércoles a la(s) 6:38 PM)

EGO dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y en breve vemos a los rusos a tiros entre ellos.Wagner no deja de ser una empresa privada llena de mafiosos que va a su puto rollo.
> 
> Es lo que tiene usar mercenarios como tropas convencionales.



Cierto, mercenarios, amigotes oligarcas corruptos y un largo etcetera. La guerra en Ucrania se les queda muy grande a estos rusonazis, estan saliendo a la luz todas sus miserias, corruptelas y malos compañeros de viaje.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Miércoles a la(s) 6:38 PM)

La batalla de Soledar y la foto de Prigozhin en Soledar ha levantado una ola de reacciones, alabos, críticas, nombramientos y declaraciones públicas.

Sustituyen a los tres meses al comandante en Ucrania

Un alto cargo de defensa dice que las tropas rusas sí que participaron en el cerco de Soledar.

Otro militar dice que los civiles no tienen que criticar a los militares. Prigozhin le contesta: "qué pasa, que yo y Kadirov no son militares?"

Un ejemplo es este artículo de IZVESTIA.

IZVESTIA se ha posicionado claramente como Pro Prigozhin. Y parece que Prigozhin se postula como sustituto de Putin

K. Pravda está en una nube. Ni sí ni no.









Фотография Пригожина в Соледаре больно ударила по российской элите


До выливания тонны грязи на Евгения Пригожина осталось: три, два, один... Недолго ждать, в общем. И на мысли эти наводит свежая фотография: Пригожин со своими «вагнерами» в соляной шахте Соледара, там где пекло, где в центре города окружены, но продолжали сопротивляться бойцы ВСУ.




www.mk.ru






*"La foto de Prigozhin en Soledar hirió a la élite rusa*

*Antes de verter una tonelada de tierra sobre Yevgeny Prigozhin, queda: tres, dos, uno ... No hay que esperar mucho, en general*. Y una fotografía fresca sugiere estos pensamientos: Prigozhin con sus “Wagners” en la mina de sal de Soledar, donde hacía calor, donde en el centro de la ciudad estaban rodeados, pero los soldados de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania seguían resistiendo.


*Prigogine no declara, en sentido figurado, “la unidad del poder y del pueblo”, sino que lo demuestra con hechos reales. Él está en el "poder" del PMC, y los combatientes - "el pueblo*". Puedes repetir mil veces: "Estamos contigo, estamos preocupados por ti". Y puedes hacerlo así: donde ahora es peligroso, *donde los soldados comunes luchan y mueren, el jefe también está allí:* vino a pesar del riesgo, apoyó, agradeció, ayudó. No de gala, pero con el mismo camuflaje sucio, armado, tenso. Y el “pueblo” entiende que el “poder” es de ellos, del pueblo, y esta batalla es muy común.

El politólogo Sergey Markov, muy leal al Kremlin, habló recientemente con bastante franqueza en una entrevista: “Si las élites no han desertado al lado del enemigo, esto no significa que se hayan consolidado para luchar”. Según Markov, "no están involucrados en sabotaje", pero una parte significativa de ellos no considera que la batalla en curso sea propia. *Para ellos, esta es la batalla de Putin, c*haquetas acolchadas, gente profunda. Y ellos mismos aceptarán "cualquier resultado del Nuevo Orden Mundial".

Tratemos de recordar, ¿*a quién más vimos como Prigozhin, no en la "Zona del NWO", sino en el frente*?

Pero Prigozhin también enfatiza (ya lo ha dicho dos veces, al menos): “*Ninguna unidad participó en el asalto a Soledar, a excepción de los combatientes de la Wagner PMC.

Entonces resulta que Prigozhin, un oligarca, un representante de las élites, cercano, como dicen en tales casos, "ya sabes a quién", demuestra un comportamiento que es completamente inaceptable para las élites*, la unidad con las chaquetas acolchadas, el profundo gente. Y como las propias élites del poder no pretenden cambiar, este ejemplo que ve el país es peligroso para ellas. La comparación no está a su favor. No debemos permitir la posibilidad de que aparezca un líder del pueblo devoto del presidente y de Rusia. Entonces, después de todo, la gente puede creer en su propia fuerza.


*Queda un medio probado: comprar recursos de los medios, lanzar relaciones públicas anti-Prigozhin, desacreditar. Verter barro, en otras palabras.*





FOTO: CANAL DE TELEGRAM DE EVGENY PRIGOZHIN


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 6:39 PM)

*Algunos canales de TG están difundiendo información no verificada y, por tanto, poco fiable, de que se ha creado un corredor en Soledar para que los soldados del ejército ucraniano escapen del cerco del Grupo Wagner.

¡No es cierto!*

Los soldados ucranianos que no están rodeados sólo pueden salir en una dirección: la controlada por el Grupo Wagner. Vivo o muerto.

A los que deciden seguir vivos, en vista de que el bando contrario ha presentado una buena batalla, se les invita a rendirse. Así actuó, por ejemplo, Sergei Biven (nacido el 8 de enero de 1985), soldado del 1er batallón de la 77ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania, también formado en Gran Bretaña.

Según él, los que luchaban en su bando sabían que un "carro de combate" había venido a sustituirles en el enfrentamiento, obligando a las tropas ucranianas en dirección a Soledar a ser reforzadas por otras unidades.

Pero no todos se fueron, no todos se rindieron; hay un caso de algunos que, atrapados por los "músicos" en otra fortificación, optaron por saltar por las ventanas de un edificio para tener buena suerte antes que rendirse o morir.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 6:39 PM)

*Robles afirma que España formará a 200 militares ucranianos desde este jueves.*
La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha anunciado hoy que un total de 200 militares ucranianos se formarán en España desde este jueves, en el marco de la misión europea de formación de unos 15.000 efectivos de la antigua república soviética.

Robles, que ha defendido que este hecho es "un reconocimiento" del buen trabajo del Ejército, ha explicado que las Fuerzas Armadas realizan "una labor muy importante de disuasión" dentro de la OTAN y habla "del compromiso de España en favor de la paz".

Así, durante una visita al Mando de Operaciones Especiales (MOE) en Alicante, ha sostenido que ve la formación de estos militares como "un reconocimiento por parte de la OTAN y de *Ucrania* a todo lo que están haciendo las Fuerzas Armadas" en estos últimos meses.


----------



## ATDTn (Miércoles a la(s) 6:43 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> La Otan se ha gastado ya el presupuesto anual militar de Rusia.
> 
> Y Rusia sigue con 120.000 km cuadrados dentro de Ucrania.
> Tremendas dificultades
> ...



Estoy harto de hablar con gente inteligente con acceso posible a información que da vergüenza las conversaciones. 
Esto ya empezó con lo políticamente correcto. 
No se puede hablar. 
La nueva libertad.


----------



## Peineto (Miércoles a la(s) 6:51 PM)

mpr21.info 

*El Golpe de Estado de 2014 en Kiev fue una operación de bandera falsa de los nazis ucranianos - mpr21*
Redacción

~3 minutos










La masacre de policías y manifestantes en la Plaza Maidan en febrero de 2014 fue una operación de bandera falsa de los nazis ucranianos, asegura Ivan Katchanovski, un profesor universitario canadiense de origen ucraniano que ha estudiado aquel acontecimiento al detalle.
Katchanovski ha publicado un artículo sobre el tema en una revista académica y luego un libro. También ha presentado su trabajo en conferencias académicas. Sin embargo, su último y más detallado estudio ha sido censurado.
El investigador pensó se iba a publicar en noviembre, cuando fue aceptado por una revista académica “tras una revisión menor”. Sin embargo, unos diez días después, Katchanovski recibió un correo electrónico de la revista en el que le informaban de que la publicación había sido rechazada, sin más.
Desde el punto de vista académico, es una práctica irregular. Una vez aceptado un artículo, no se suelen rechazar.
El editor se mostró muy elogioso. Cuando admitió el artículo para su publicación dijo: “No hay duda de que este artículo es sobresaliente en muchos aspectos”. A continuación, calificó las “pruebas” de “sólidas” y añadió que “en este punto” hay “consenso entre los dos revisores”. En otras palabras, tanto los revisores como el editor encontraron convincente la conclusión.
Katchanovski intentó recurrir la censura buscando el apoyo de un “académico de renombre mundial”, que calificó el artículo de “muy importante, riguroso y sustancial”. Pero sus esfuerzos fueron infructuosos.
El editor escribió entonces a la publicación preguntando por qué habían rechazado la publicación del artículo “a pesar de la revisión editorial y la decisión de publicarlo”. El texto era “excelente según ambos revisores”. Esto sugiere que otros miembros del consejo editorial de la revista anularon su decisión previa.
El estudio de Katchanovski ya está disponible en internet gratuitamente (*) y ha sido leído por miles de personas. El único beneficio de publicarlos en una revista es concederles “legitimidad”. Hasta que no se publiquen en una revista, los críticos pueden descartarlas por no estar revisadas por terceros, una práctica medieval que los científicos han vuelto a poner de moda.

(*) The Maidan Massacre in Ukraine: Revelations from Trials and Investigation


- El estudio tiene 75 páginas (en lengua inglesa).


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 6:51 PM)

Al parecer, la localidad de Opytne, en las afueras del sur de Artemivsk, ha quedado bajo el control de las PMC de Wagner. En la propia ciudad, los combates continúan en los distritos del sudeste y en la zona industrial.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## piru (Miércoles a la(s) 6:52 PM)

EUROPIA dijo:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando mandas al frente gente normal y corriente con el cráneo hervido por la propaganda nazi.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 6:52 PM)

Tras la captura de Opytne, se abrieron excelentes oportunidades para nuestras tropas, tanto para aumentar la presión sobre Kleshcheevka, al sur de Artemivsk, como para avanzar en los barrios del sur de Artemivsk que cubría el atrincheramiento de Opytne.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Plutarko (Miércoles a la(s) 6:54 PM)

rejon dijo:


> *Robles afirma que España formará a 200 militares ucranianos desde este jueves.*
> La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, ha anunciado hoy que un total de 200 militares ucranianos se formarán en España desde este jueves, en el marco de la misión europea de formación de unos 15.000 efectivos de la antigua república soviética.
> 
> Robles, que ha defendido que este hecho es "un reconocimiento" del buen trabajo del Ejército, ha explicado que las Fuerzas Armadas realizan "una labor muy importante de disuasión" dentro de la OTAN y habla "del compromiso de España en favor de la paz".
> ...



Eso da para 12 horas de combates en un dia regular o 6 horas en un dia malo.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 6:56 PM)

piru dijo:


> Es lo que pasa cuando mandas al frente gente normal y corriente con el cráneo hervido por la propaganda nazi.



_Y que ha jugado demasiadas horas con los simuladores de guerra del ordenador._


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 6:57 PM)

Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




Prigozhin sobre la limpieza de Soledar. Afirma que hasta 500 soldados de las AFU muertos permanecen en la ciudad. Se están peinando las comunicaciones subterráneas. Nada de "corredores humanitarios".

"Una vez más quiero confirmar la completa liberación y limpieza del territorio de Soledar de las unidades del ejército ucraniano. Los civiles han sido retirados, las unidades ucranianas que no deseaban rendirse han sido destruidas. Han muerto unas 500 personas. Toda la ciudad está sembrada de cadáveres de soldados ucranianos. Ningún corredor humanitario, está descartado. Estamos procediendo a limpiar las minas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## zapatitos (Miércoles a la(s) 7:01 PM)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Pobre gente metidos en ese frente, quién sabe si alguno no es un desgraciado que han _cazado_ en otro óblast como de carne de cañón. Bloqueados y aturdidos, tiros por todos lados, el hombre que no suelta el arma que ni hace amago de apretar el gatillo. En frio lo vemos, en caliente el atacante hace lo que debe, el tiempo y la exposición es alta: tu vida o la mia. Triste y crudo, absurdo como toda guerra. Eslavos matándose entre hermanos y los anglos y sus meretrices europeas azuzándolos, metiendo cizaña, armas e inyectando millones de capital para que no pare el baño de sangre. "Hasta el último ucraniano", _Slava ucraini_, _Heróyam slava, _y su puta madre. Empalar al puto payaso del Zelensky en la plaza del Maidan junto a la cohorte de mamones que le rodean es lo que necesitan en ese país, y a los hijos de puta banderistas que deseaban la guerra, capturarlos uno o uno y meterlos en centros de reeducación o dejar que se pudran y se laman los cipotes en la Galitzia profunda sin posibilidad de pisare el resto del país.




Es lo que tienen las anfetas que pierdes completamente la noción de la realidad y el peligro.

Saludos.


----------



## piru (Miércoles a la(s) 7:01 PM)

alexforum dijo:


> Los ucras mientras no sueltan las armas le intentan engañar diciendo "soy de los vuestros" (traduccion aproximada por mi chorba rusa).
> 
> Yo honestametne creo que iban colocados o no eran muy inteligentes. En cualquier caso bien por el ruski, bastante riesgo se tomo ya al intentarle quitarle las armas tan cerca.
> 
> Los ucras parecen que iban colocadisimos o esa sensacion me da a mi. Una de dos, o iban hasta las trancas de colocados o directamente le querian engañar al ruski pa que bajara la guardia y cargarselo.



Creo que no le intentan engañar. Por lo que dicen el ruso les ha dado la vuelta, les tira una granada y les entra por detrás. Los ukras están zumbados por la refriega y creen que es otro ukra.


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 7:02 PM)

Hoy he visitado la periferia oriental de Bakhmut, la calle Patrice Lumumba

La situación es tensa pero estable. El enemigo intenta cada día desalojarnos de nuestras posiciones, especialmente en la fábrica de champán. Sin embargo, todos los contraataques de las AFU son infructuosos. Ayer su contraataque se saldó con la destrucción de unos 15 militares ucranianos. Pronto un gran informe.

Más buenas noticias: hoy la aldea de Opytne ha sido totalmente tomada por las unidades de asalto de la PMC Wagner.
@brussinf






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 7:02 PM)

❗ Declaración de Eugene Prigozhin sobre la situación en Soledar:

"Una vez más quiero confirmar la completa liberación y limpieza de Soledar de las unidades del ejército ucraniano. Los civiles se han retirado, las unidades ucranianas que no querían rendirse han sido destruidas. Han muerto unas 500 personas. Toda la ciudad está sembrada de cadáveres de soldados ucranianos. No se puede hablar de ningún corredor humanitario. Estamos procediendo a limpiar las minas.

@milinfolive


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Miércoles a la(s) 7:04 PM)




----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 7:05 PM)

*Artificieros ucranianos se enfrentan al reto de desminar un tercio del país.*
Los artificieros ucranianos se enfrentan a desafíos sin precedentes mientras tratan de limpiar grandes áreas del territorio de las* minas colocadas por los rusos y la artillería sin explotar* al tiempo que minimizan las pérdidas en sus filas.

"Todos los que vienen a ayudarnos desde el extranjero dicen que nunca han visto nada igual en ninguna otra zona de guerra del mundo", dice a EFE *Vlad Sokolov*.

A sus 28 años, lleva diez sirviendo en los Servicios de Emergencia del Estado de Ucrania y está especializado en suministrar *primeros auxilios a las víctimas* de situaciones de emergencia.

Sin embargo, cuando comenzó la invasión rusa hace ya casi 11 meses empezó a recibir entrenamiento en labores de desminado, pues estaba claro que *Ucrania necesitaría muchos más artificieros*.

"Todos los tipos de *minas antipersona y antitanque, misiles *sin explotar, bombas y proyectiles, Rusia usa todo su arsenal en Ucrania", dice Sokolov, y señala que limpiar todas las zonas contaminadas por los explosivos llevará años.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Miércoles a la(s) 7:06 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Que haya cambio de marcha no es difícil de entender, pero para lo nuclear, me parece, queda bastante recorrido.
> Digo.



Todo depende que ponga la OTAN en la ofensiva de primavera…si ponen demasiado la respuesta puede ser inesperada…








Герой РФ Липовой о массовых поставках бронетехники ВСУ: формируют ударные части к весне


Все разговоры о передаче Киеву тяжелой бронетехники начались после очередного пакета помощи, анонсированного США. Сейчас союзники Вашингтона будут один за другим демонстрировать свою лояльность и передавать такие машины ВСУ. Вероятно, план Запада заключается в формировании мощного ударного...




riafan.ru


----------



## Adriano II (Miércoles a la(s) 7:07 PM)

Moderado dijo:


> Arestovich admite que hubo muchos desertores en en Soledar, estos desertores tenían miedo de luchar contra los rusos.
> 
> "_baia, nome lo ejperaba_" Obligasteis a cualquier parguela en cualquier localidad a ir al frente mas sangriento del mundo ¿Qué te esperabais que iba a pasar?



Es que es la polla

Imagina que eres tú

Te cazan a lazo por la calle te montan en un autobus y tras enseñarte justo justo a manejar el AK apareces sin comerlo ni beberlo en lo más parecido del mundo mundial a Stalingrado solo que encima enfrentándote a tíos (los Wagner) que seguramente serán de lo mejorcito del mundo mundial ...


----------



## radium (Miércoles a la(s) 7:07 PM)

vettonio dijo:


> *Fuerte. Cámara en primera persona.*
> Lucha cuerpo a cuerpo.
> La importancia de un gesto, de medio segundo...
> 
> ...



En un momento como ese la adrenalina te obliga a actuar, le están disparando desde otras partes, los de la trinchera no sueltan las armas, tiene que prevalecer el instinto de supervivencia, esto es combate real, no es entrenamiento. El soldado ruso fue un poco lento al reaccionar, los de la trinchera aprietan el gatillo y el fiambre es el de la camara.


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 7:08 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> ❗Gran Bretaña suministrará carros de combate a Kyiv tras las declaraciones del presidente polaco sobre la creación de una coalición internacional.
> #Ucrania
> 
> @new_militarycolumnist



En que difiere Esa coalición internacional de los países que ya entregan armas como parte de la OTAN y títeres asociados? Son armas operadas por esos países?


----------



## Harman (Miércoles a la(s) 7:12 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



_Si es alguno de ustedes, Felicidades !!!
Y si no es, también._


----------



## tomasjos (Miércoles a la(s) 7:12 PM)

Gerasimov es el creador de la doctrina militar rusa actual. Ponerle al mando es una declaración de intenciones. Se esta preparando la ofensiva de invierno, y van a ir con todo. Y Gerasimov ya puede ganar porque si no caen el y Shoigu. Por si acaso Surovikin sigue ahí con lo cual la actual concepción de guerra aérea y ataques con misiles y drones se mantiene y ese respaldo permite que Gerasimov se centre en la estrategia general


----------



## UsufructO (Miércoles a la(s) 7:16 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Muy probablemente no tuvieran más que una mínima preparación, note e que estaban los dos chavales protegiendo el mismo flanco, el atacante los toma por detrás sin ningún esfuerzo, ninguno protegía ese flanco, una pena, dos familias más destruidas por la guerra.



Fijaros bien, no son dos, son tres, uno que no se mueve, esta en medio, el de la iz. sangrando por la oreja practicamente, atontado seguro, el de la derecha pinta canas, la perilla que lleva es blanca... y por supuesto esta completamente fuera de juego, se quedo con el rollo -no me quiteis el arma, como si esperasen que fuesen de los suyos, amen que si parece que se esperaban el ataque por el lado contrario, en fin... a saber si no habrian tenido fuego amigo antes. Putas guerras...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 7:16 PM)

⚡El pueblo de Opytnoye ha sido completamente liberado por las unidades de asalto del PMC Wagner. (Bakhmut)


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 7:16 PM)

Tropas rusas con tanques T90 se dirigen a la frontera ucraniana del oblast de Kharkov hace 2 horas.


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 7:18 PM)

Pero las sanciones no afectan, Rusia va a tope!!. Europa se congela!!


----------



## Aurkitu (Miércoles a la(s) 7:19 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Lo peor del tema es que, al final, si que puede que todo este tema de Soledar tenga efectos estrategicos: Tanta propaganda victoriosa de la prorusada puede que tenga el indeseable efecto (para ellos) *de que se aumente el nivel de la ayuda militar a Ucrania*, una fisura sin plan.



¿Qué negocio, eh? Unos dan las armas, otros las pagamos indirectamente, otros se llevan su buena comisión. Mientras los desgraciados que las reciben, obligados salvo un menguante puñado de filonazis, acaban con su existencia en una trinchera regando con su sangre la tierra negra junto a la de sus hermanos eslavos.

Prueba oficial de CI – Tome el Worldwide IQ Test en línea


----------



## Eslacaña (Miércoles a la(s) 7:19 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La batalla de Soledar y la foto de Prigozhin en Soledar ha levantado una ola de reacciones, alabos, críticas, nombramientos y declaraciones públicas.
> 
> Sustituyen a los tres meses al comandante en Ucrania
> 
> ...




Gato negro, gato blanco, lo importante es que cace.

A diferencia de los Blackwater, mucho mejor pagados que los Wagner, estos ganan batallas.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 7:20 PM)

tomasjos dijo:


> Gerasimov es el creador de la doctrina militar rusa actual. Ponerle al mando es una declaración de intenciones. Se esta preparando la ofensiva de invierno, y van a ir con todo. Y Gerasimov ya puede ganar porque si no caen el y Shoigu. Por si acaso Surovikin sigue ahí con lo cual la actual concepción de guerra aérea y ataques con misiles y drones se mantiene y ese respaldo permite que Gerasimov se centre en la estrategia general



Los anglos han dicho que escalan, Rusia responde que entonces ellos también.
Buen momento para salirse de la OTAN y que sean solo los anglos quienes peleen sus batallas.


----------



## Moderado (Miércoles a la(s) 7:22 PM)

Adriano II dijo:


> Es que es la polla
> 
> Imagina que eres tú
> 
> Te cazan a lazo por la calle te montan en un autobus y tras enseñarte justo justo a manejar el AK apareces sin comerlo ni beberlo en lo más parecido del mundo mundial a Stalingrado solo que encima enfrentándote a tíos (los Wagner) que seguramente serán de lo mejorcito del mundo mundial ...



En el vídeo que han colgado antes se ha visto la realidad, cuando el soldados ruso les ha gritado para que se rindieran, apenas han reaccionado. Estaban en shock, uno de ellos no ha soltado el arma pero claramente no tenía intención de usarla, estaba paralizado. 

Esto es lo que el régimen de Kiev y la OTAN están haciendo, están llevando a todo un país al matadero, civiles con traje militar combatiendo a una potencia militar. Lo mejor que puede hacer esa pobre gente es huir cagando leches de allí y no volver jamás a Ucrania hasta que caiga el régimen de Kiev. Me da igual si es Rusia o Europa, cualquier cosa es mejor que estar allí.

Todos esos civiles han muerto para que Zelenski y su gente se mantenga en el poder y para que la OTAN pueda matar a rusos sin usar sus propias tropas.


----------



## alcorconita (Miércoles a la(s) 7:25 PM)

radium dijo:


> En un momento como ese la adrenalina te obliga a actuar, le están disparando desde otras partes, los de la trinchera no sueltan las armas, tiene que prevalecer el instinto de supervivencia, esto es combate real, no es entrenamiento. *El soldado ruso fue un poco lento al reaccionar, los de la trinchera aprietan el gatillo y el fiambre es el de la camara.*



Sí, claramente se saltó el procedimiento. Como dijo un mando en el ataque a la concentración rusa, cada letra del procedimiento está escrita con sangre.


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 7:26 PM)

EGO dijo:


> Es lo que tiene usar mercenarios como tropas convencionales.



Todos sabemos que son los únicos usando merecenarios… hablo de putas la tacones


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Miércoles a la(s) 7:28 PM)




----------



## Epicii (Miércoles a la(s) 7:28 PM)

Putin avisa que el viernes 13 empiezan en serio...veremos


----------



## Malevich (Miércoles a la(s) 7:29 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> *El precio del gas natural continúa su particular Vía Crucis, hoy se deja otro 5% a 128 € el MWh, mínimo de 40 meses, asegura precios de la electricidad acequibles para todos los sectores.*
> 11/01/2023 16:53



A lo mejor, y sólo a lo mejor, los mercados ya atisban ofensiva rusa hasta el Dnieper y más allá con 300.000 hombres.


----------



## delhierro (Miércoles a la(s) 7:31 PM)

EGO dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y en breve vemos a los rusos a tiros entre ellos.Wagner no deja de ser una empresa privada llena de mafiosos que va a su puto rollo.
> 
> Es lo que tiene usar mercenarios como tropas convencionales.



No son mercenarios, para serlo tienes que estar enrrolado en un ejercito extranjero. Son rusos, combatiendo por Rusia. Son luchadores profesionales pagados de forma privada. De hecho la compañia esta bajo las ordenes del ejercito ruso, subcontratación de la guerra.

Si contratan 10.000 norcoreanos y los meten ahí pagandoles serian mercenarios.


----------



## Rain dog (Miércoles a la(s) 7:31 PM)

Harman dijo:


> _Si es alguno de ustedes, Felicidades !!!
> Y si no es, también._



Qué descanso, escuchar a este hombre.


----------



## Rain dog (Miércoles a la(s) 7:33 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin avisa que el viernes 13 empiezan en serio...veremos



Más les vale. Amagar, y no dar, te debilita. Y más con los psicópatas que tienen enfrente.


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 7:33 PM)

A ver si ahora salen los japùtas de los prorrusos y putinianos dando lecciones de crímenes de guerra...


----------



## Epicii (Miércoles a la(s) 7:34 PM)

Rain dog dijo:


> Más les vale. Amagar, y no dar, te debilita. Y más con los psicópatas que tienen enfrente.



En relación con el suministro continuo de armas al régimen de Kiev, hemos tomado una decisión seria. El 24 de febrero, le advertí a Occidente que se arrepentirían por interferir en nuestra operación especial y ayudar al régimen nazi.

Hasta ahora, en Ucrania, solo se ha reunido una parte insignificante de nuestro contingente militar. El 13 de enero comenzará una gran escalada de fuerzas en la operación especial para cumplir los objetivos de desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania.


----------



## Epicii (Miércoles a la(s) 7:35 PM)

rejon dijo:


> A ver si ahora salen los japùtas de los prorrusos y putinianos dando lecciones de crímenes de guerra...



La policía de EEUU te dispara por menos que eso...

Si quieren denunciar crímenes de guerra rusos, que seguramente los hay, no empiecen por ese.

El soldado ruso hace todo por desarmarlos, sino sueltan su rifle se están suicidando


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Miércoles a la(s) 7:37 PM)

Un poco más de esta guerra asimétrica contra los BRICS…un imperio dando golpes po todas partes…o intentándolo…
Why the CIA attempted a ‘Maidan uprising’ in Brazil








Why the CIA attempted a ‘Maidan uprising’ in Brazil


The failed coup in Brazil is the latest CIA stunt, just as the country is forging stronger ties with the east.




thecradle.co


----------



## pepetemete (Miércoles a la(s) 7:39 PM)

radium dijo:


> En un momento como ese la adrenalina te obliga a actuar, le están disparando desde otras partes, los de la trinchera no sueltan las armas, tiene que prevalecer el instinto de supervivencia, esto es combate real, no es entrenamiento. El soldado ruso fue un poco lento al reaccionar, los de la trinchera aprietan el gatillo y el fiambre es el de la camara.



Tal cual, mucha gente piensa que el ruso tenía demasiado que pensar cuando estos tíos les estaban disparando para matarles minutos antes.
Bastante ha hecho con intentar que se rindieran.


----------



## llabiegu (Miércoles a la(s) 7:39 PM)

radium dijo:


> En un momento como ese la adrenalina te obliga a actuar, le están disparando desde otras partes, los de la trinchera no sueltan las armas, tiene que prevalecer el instinto de supervivencia, esto es combate real, no es entrenamiento. El soldado ruso fue un poco lento al reaccionar, los de la trinchera aprietan el gatillo y el fiambre es el de la camara.



Tengo entrenamiento y experiencia militar. En ese caso de combate cuerpo a cuerpo y recibiendo descarga de fusileria desde varios puntos frío a los tres y luego pregunto.
La peña no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es una guerra, piensan que es el Call of Duty.
Como el pringao de ayer, que no sabe manejar ni un arma y se esta grabando su propia muerte con una granada.
Las redes sociales y el video para poner cachondas a las chortinas les estan haciendo mucho daño

Enviado desde mi 2201116SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 7:40 PM)

Los progenocidas algo tienen que decir, ya sabes.... iban a tomar Ucrania entera en tres dias.

Todavía me acuerdo de los progenocidas y geoestrategos varios, tres dias, o estirandolo... igual una semana como mucho.

Estar como estan es un fracaso absoluto.


----------



## Rain dog (Miércoles a la(s) 7:40 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> En relación con el suministro continuo de armas al régimen de Kiev, hemos tomado una decisión seria. El 24 de febrero, le advertí a Occidente que se arrepentirían por interferir en nuestra operación especial y ayudar al régimen nazi.
> 
> Hasta ahora, en Ucrania, solo se ha reunido una parte insignificante de nuestro contingente militar. El 13 de enero comenzará una gran escalada de fuerzas en la operación especial para cumplir los objetivos de desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania.



Sí, lo he leído. Por eso lo digo.

Si dices que el viernes 13 comienza "una gran escalada de fuerzas", no te queda otra que cumplir.

Y además, eso contradice las teorías de que Rusia pretendía una guerra larga, de desgaste, contra toda la OTAN, y para arruinar a Occidente -cosa imposible, por otro lado, ya que la economía mundial es una farsa-.

Si realizan una "gran escalada de fuerzas", tendrán que zanjar esto rápido. La única justificación de no hacerlo, sería que la OTAN también escale.

Cosa que hará, por supuesto. Rusia debe tener claro, que los amos no pierden NUNCA, salvo que el objetivo, fuera desde el principio perder. Como le sucedió a USA en Vietnam.

Pero esta guerra no ha dado suficientes réditos, como para plantearnos que querían que "perdiéramos".


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 7:41 PM)

EGO dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y en breve vemos a los rusos a tiros entre ellos.Wagner no deja de ser una empresa privada llena de mafiosos que va a su puto rollo.
> 
> Es lo que tiene usar mercenarios como tropas convencionales.



¿Está hablando de ISIS? es que también están en Ucrania.
La carne de cañón cotiza al alza.


----------



## delhierro (Miércoles a la(s) 7:42 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Detecta que le iluminan con un sistema de guia laser, en los T-90 esa cortina de humo es inmune a las camaras termicas.

------------

¿ que cojones ha dicho realmente Putin ?


----------



## Rain dog (Miércoles a la(s) 7:43 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Pobres chavales, me dan pena, que forma más tonta de hacerse matar, ya habían "perdido", era rendirse y nada más, no había otra, cuanta muerte y destrucción, la guerra es una desgracia.



Youtube censura tetas, y chapa canales por decir "ciertas cosas".

Pero ver como matan a gente, eso bien en Twitter.

La que nos tiene que caer encima, madre mía.


----------



## ignorante (Miércoles a la(s) 7:44 PM)

Ahora mismo, frente a la embajada rusa en Madrid (acabo de pasar) un pequeño grupo gritando, entre otras cosas "A-SE-SI-NOS".

¿Ha pasado hoy algo especial?

Paso quizá cada 2-3 meses y es la primera vez que veo una protesta. No me fijé si estaba alguno de los de la familia de TVE del otro día ni me entretuve en mirar si había anagramas o retratos de "lideres" nacionalistas... lo único que pensaba es que con ese tipo de gente mejor no hablar en persona. Se oyen los gritos lo menos a 200 metros...


----------



## cryfar74 (Miércoles a la(s) 7:45 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin avisa que el viernes 13 empiezan en serio...veremos



Veo poco inteligente anunciar de antemano el inicio de una operación. De todas formas, no vi ese anuncio en ningún lado, excepto ese tuit. Esperemos acontecimientos. 

Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## delhierro (Miércoles a la(s) 7:47 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Veo poco inteligente anunciar de antemano el inicio de una operación. De todas formas, no vi ese anuncio en ningún lado, excepto ese tuit. Esperemos acontecimientos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



Parece una coña, en RT no hacen la más minima referencia por ejemplo.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Miércoles a la(s) 7:47 PM)

*El clima y la guerra*









Desde el Instituto Transnacional (TNI), con sede en Ámsterdam, nos llega gracias a Jeremy Kusmarov, de _Covert Action Magazine_ (5/12/22), un valioso artículo sobre una temática que habría estado en la primera línea de la agenda de trabajo de Richard Barnett y Marcus Raskin, los fundadores e impulsores de ese centro de investigación. Con ambos tuve una relación profesional y de amistad y sus ausencias han sido difíciles de aceptar.

Los vínculos entre las dos materias abordadas en el título han sido articuladas con claridad y precisión, importante porque no son problemáticas separadas, como se presentan a la opinión pública. Integradas son parte y parcela de lo que Herbert Marcuse denominó el uso público de la razón. La industria de los combustibles fósiles se ha visto afectada por la profundidad y los ya de por sí innecesarios sufrimientos y muertes ante los crecientes embates del deterioro climático y de la movilización bélico industrial, ya que ambos, la guerra y el clima, entran en un área de nueva complejidad ante lo terminal y presencial de estos dos ejes de destrucción civilizatoria.

Esto hace añicos su vasta campaña de negacionismo climático, todavía apoyada por las finanzas estatales y los principales bancos del mundo (véase _Banking on Climate Chaos_). Cada incendio forestal, cada inundación, cada gran deshielo en los polos hace obvio al público la razón que asiste a las advertencias hechas por la comunidad científica. Ahora la guerra viene a dar un respiro a los intereses de la industria de los combustibles fósiles.

En el informe del TNI, que cito _in extenso,_ se detalla cómo el inmenso gasto militar realizado por los países más ricos en gran medida aceleran la crisis climática: cada dólar gastado en el ejército no sólo aumenta las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, sino que también desvía los recursos financieros, las habilidades y la atención para abordar una de las mayores amenazas que la humanidad haya experimentado jamás, señala el informe.

El gasto militar ha venido creciendo desde los años 1990, alcanzando un récord de 2 billones (trillones en el sistema numeral de Estados Unidos). Entre 2013 y 2021, los países más ricos gastaron de manera combinada un total de 9.45 billones ( _trillions_), correspondiendo por mucho el mayor gasto militar a Estados Unidos.

Al respecto, la fundación Peter G. Peterson, citando un informe del SIPRI, compara los 801 mil millones del presupuesto militar de 2022 de Estados Unidos con los 777 mil millones de nueve países: China, India, Reino Unido, Rusia, Francia, Alemania, Arabia Saudita, Japón y Corea del Sur en su conjunto (Peter G. Peterson F., 11/5/22).

Volviendo al informe del TNI, la relación entre guerra y clima es evidente: entre 2001 y 2018, Estados Unidos emitió un estimado de mil 267 billones de toneladas de gases de efecto invernadero, es decir, 40 por ciento de los que han sido atribuidos a la guerra al terror (las guerras pos-9/11) y a las intervenciones militares en Afganistán e Irak.

Como Estados Unidos llega a tener poco más de 700 bases alrededor del planeta, la coordinación de ese vasto sistema, tanto en tiempos de paz y máxime de guerra, acarrea enorme utilización de combustibles fósiles para el transporte aéreo, terrestre y marítimo de tropas y equipo militar. Téngase presente que, como indica el TNI, hasta ahora los militares no han sido capaces de encontrar alternativas adecuadas a los combustibles para sus vehículos, sus jets de combate que emiten grandes cantidades de gas de efecto invernadero. Y más aún: se mantienen desarrollando nuevas armas que son todavía más contaminantes o comprando jets de combate como los F35, de muy alto consumo de gasolinas y turbosinas: 24 para la República Checa, 35 para Alemania, 36 para Suiza y 375 adicionales para Estados Unidos. Además, la guerra en Ucrania ha sobrecargado el gasto militar; la Comisión Europea anticipa un incremento del gasto de defensa en sus estados miembros de cerca de 200 mil millones de dólares, mientras Estados Unidos ha llegado al récord de 847 mil millones de dólares para 2023 (al exagerar además la amenaza China), y Canadá ha anunciado un incremento extra de 8 mil millones en gasto militar por los próximos cinco años, por lo que los objetivos climáticos han sido rápidamente tirados por la ventana.

Los máximos ganadores de estos conflictos son la industria de armamentos y la de los combustibles fósiles, mientras el mundo se incendia, e incluso muchos grupos en pro de justicia climática dejan de lado su agenda ambientalista para endosar la guerra y las ilegales sanciones económicas que son actos de guerra que pueden, según el documento de TNI, desatar una guerra nuclear. En la dimensión climática, el boicot al gas y al petróleo ruso ha derivado en crecimiento de las embarcaciones de gas natural licuado a Europa por las compañías de Estados Unidos que han devastado el medio ambiente con la revolución del _fracking_ (la extracción de petróleo no convencional) .


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Miércoles a la(s) 7:48 PM)

ignorante dijo:


> Ahora mismo, frente a la embajada rusa en Madrid (acabo de pasar) un pequeño grupo gritando, entre otras cosas "A-SE-SI-NOS".
> 
> ¿Ha pasado hoy algo especial?
> 
> Paso quizá cada 2-3 meses y es la primera vez que veo una protesta. No me fijé si estaba alguno de los de la familia de TVE del otro día ni me entretuve en mirar si había anagramas o retratos de "lideres" nacionalistas... lo único que pensaba es que con ese tipo de gente mejor no hablar en persona. Se oyen los gritos lo menos a 200 metros...



La OTAN va perdiendo la guerra y chillan…nada nuevo bajo el sol….


----------



## Rain dog (Miércoles a la(s) 7:49 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Veo poco inteligente anunciar de antemano el inicio de una operación. De todas formas, no vi ese anuncio en ningún lado, excepto ese tuit. Esperemos acontecimientos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



No tiene mucho sentido. Anunciar estas cosas te obliga a cumplir, y no ganas nada. No estás en medio de una negociación a la que meter presión.

Otra cosa rara de esta guerra rara.


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 7:53 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin avisa que el viernes 13 empiezan en serio...veremos



A tomar por culo el factor sorpresa.

Alguna fuente seria?


----------



## pepetemete (Miércoles a la(s) 7:54 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Veo poco inteligente anunciar de antemano el inicio de una operación. De todas formas, no vi ese anuncio en ningún lado, excepto ese tuit. Esperemos acontecimientos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CMR-W09 mediante Tapatalk



No creo que haya dicho eso.
Suena a fake.


----------



## Plutarko (Miércoles a la(s) 7:54 PM)

alexforum dijo:


> A tomar por culo el factor sorpresa.
> 
> Alguna fuente seria?



Parece que han sacado la flota del mar negro a pasear









Sudden Surge In Russian Navy Ships And Submarines In Black Sea - Naval News


Ukrainian forces will be monitoring a sudden movement of Russian warships and submarines out of their base of Novorossiysk. The naval base, near the Kerch Bridge, is further from Ukrainian controlled coast than the famous base at Sevastopol. Yet the unusual movement may be important.




www.navalnews.com





Esta mañana, barcos y submarinos de la Armada rusa partieron en masa de su base en Novorossiysk, en el Mar Negro. Esto es muy inusual y puede indicar operaciones en curso. Fuentes vistas por Naval News confirman el éxodo. El grupo incluía el barco de desembarco de la clase Project 11711 Ivan Gren, Pyotr Morgunov, el barco anfibio más grande del Mar Negro. También contenía los tres submarinos de clase Kilo mejorados del Proyecto 636.3 que estaban presentes en la base. El análisis sugiere que otros buques de guerra también navegaban, dejando solo unos pocos buques de guerra y embarcaciones de apoyo en el puerto. Es probable que sea el más vacío que ha estado Novorossiysk en muchos meses. Recientemente, Pyotr Morgunov transportó suministros desde Rusia a Sebastopol luego del ataque ucraniano del 8 de octubre de 2022 en el puente de Kerch. Aunque Rusia ha realizado algunas reparaciones, el puente sigue teniendo una capacidad limitada. Por lo tanto, los barcos de desembarco de la Armada rusa se han puesto en servicio como transportes. Sin embargo, la navegación simultánea de los submarinos sugiere que esto puede ser más que una misión de reabastecimiento.




This morning Russian Navy ships and submarines left their base at Novorossiysk, in the Black Sea, en-masse. This is highly unusual and may indicate ongoing operations.


Sources seen by Naval News confirm the exodus. The group included the Project 11711 Ivan Gren class landing ship, Pyotr Morgunov, the largest amphibious ship in the Black Sea.


It also contained all three Project 636.3 Improved-Kilo class submarines which were present at the base. Analysis suggests that other warships were also sailing, leaving only a few warships and support vessels in the port. It is likely the most empty that Novorossiysk has been in many months.


Recently Pyotr Morgunov has been to carry supplies from Russia to Sevastopol following the October 8 2022 *Ukrainian attack on the Kerch Bridge*. Although Russia has managed some repairs, the bridge remains at limited capacity. So the Russian Navy’s landing ships have been pressed into service as transports. However the simultaneous sailing of the submarines suggests that this may be more than a resupply mission.


----------



## Chuchus (Miércoles a la(s) 7:54 PM)

pepetemete dijo:


> Tal cual, mucha gente piensa que el ruso tenía demasiado que pensar cuando estos tíos les estaban disparando para matarles minutos antes.
> Bastante ha hecho con intentar que se rindieran.



por una diferencia de medio segundo se decide la vida del soldado ruso o la vida de los uksoldiers, en una situacion critica , no hay tiempo a dialogar ni a esperar. Yo no entiendo a esta peña de generacion de cristal que pretende dialogar en medio de una ofensiva militar


----------



## M. Priede (Miércoles a la(s) 7:55 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Pero las sanciones no afectan, Rusia va a tope!!. Europa se congela!!



Por eso el rublo cotiza a 68 rublos por dólar en lugar de 80 como el año pasado por estas fechas, porque Rusia pierde millones cada día.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (Miércoles a la(s) 7:56 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Pero las sanciones no afectan, Rusia va a tope!!. Europa se congela!!



Aquí perdemos todos. Europa ha pagado 8 veces más que la media de los últimos años por tener las reservas de gas llenas pa pasar el invierno.


----------



## Guanotopía (Miércoles a la(s) 7:56 PM)

Rain dog dijo:


> Sí, lo he leído. Por eso lo digo.
> 
> Si dices que el viernes 13 comienza "una gran escalada de fuerzas", no te queda otra que cumplir.
> 
> ...



Esta guerra es contra Europa para dar oxígeno a los EEUU, la situación de Rusia no va a variar y a los gusanos se la sopla, de hecho siguen comprándoles lo que prohiben a otros comprar.


----------



## TeatroDeVariedades (Miércoles a la(s) 7:56 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



La verdad es que este asunto es una puta vergüenza. Es el vivo ejemplo de que la UE se pasa los derechos individuales, la justicia y la libertad de prensa por el forro de los co...


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 7:57 PM)

Que rapido nos olvidamos de estos 11 meses, ya no de los crimenes contra militares ucranianos (les han puesto en picas cabezas y manos, han crucificado, capado,...) es ya por los civiles, un poco de dignidad por favor. 

Han violado y matado sistematicamente, no ya con bombardeos que tiene tela, sino ejecuciones, manos atadas a la espalda, tiro y al hoyo.

Y no nos olvidemos del saqueo de cereales, intentando matar de hambre y disparando a las centrales para que se mueran de frio los civiles.


----------



## Deitano (Miércoles a la(s) 7:59 PM)

rejon dijo:


> A ver si ahora salen los japùtas de los prorrusos y putinianos dando lecciones de crímenes de guerra...



No soy pro ruso, ni de lejos y también te digo que Ucrania me importa una mierda. Ahora mi opinión: los soldados ucranianos no entregan las armas. Si el ruso hubiera querido matarlos les habría disparado desde el principio. No veo crimen de guerra. Veo otra acción más de lo que es una guerra: un asco.


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 8:01 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin avisa que el viernes 13 empiezan en serio...veremos



Menos avisos y advertencias y más actuar.


----------



## Rain dog (Miércoles a la(s) 8:03 PM)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Esta guerra es contra Europa para dar oxígeno a los EEUU, la situación de Rusia no va a variar y a los gusanos se la sopla, de hecho siguen comprándoles lo que prohiben a otros comprar.



Sí, la guerra es contra Europa, como mínimo.

Pero a USA se la están comiendo desde dentro. Tienen el mismo enemigo que nosotros.

La economía es para jugadores de 2ª división. Un circo más serio que la política, pero circo.


----------



## Guaguei (Miércoles a la(s) 8:03 PM)

-


rejon dijo:


> Pero las sanciones no afectan, Rusia va a tope!!. Europa se congela!!



cuando te vas a rendir, la cosa no pinta bien


----------



## alfonbass (Miércoles a la(s) 8:04 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324665
> 
> 
> Ali-Reza Akbari, fundador del Centro de Estudios Estratégicos y exviceministro de Defensa de Irán, ha sido condenado a muerte por espiar para el servicio de inteligencia británico MI6.
> ...



“Ke buen rejimen el iraní…”


----------



## alfonbass (Miércoles a la(s) 8:05 PM)

Guaguei dijo:


> -
> 
> cuando te vas a rendir, la cosa no pinta bien



Mientras tanto…en Europa no se congela nadie ni queriendo..


----------



## El_Suave (Miércoles a la(s) 8:05 PM)

Anda mira, había pocos nazis en el hilo... y aparece otro.

...Y no es el alfombrass.


----------



## Alfonso29 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:06 PM)

Espera que ahora vienen los BOTaneros a darnos lecciones sobre crímenes de guerra cuando justificaron el asesinato a sangre fría de soldados rusos que se habían rendido estando boca abajo y desarmados, los soldados ucranianos del video se ve claramente que no se han rendido ni quieren soltar las armas e ignoran la oportunidad que les da el soldado ruso para rendirse


----------



## alfonbass (Miércoles a la(s) 8:07 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Anda mira, había pocos nazis en el hilo... y aparece otro.
> 
> ...Y no es el alfombrass.



Es un piropo?


----------



## Rain dog (Miércoles a la(s) 8:07 PM)

Kron II dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo: la industria alemana se va a reducir a la más mínima expresión debido a la perdida de competitividad por la crisis energética; pero todo el resto de la industria europea va detrás, con las consecuencias sociales y económicas a medio-largo plazo que cualquier personal racional, no cortoplacista ni vende-humo se puede imaginar. A no ser que alguien piense que la OTAN le puede "tronchar" las piernas a Rusia sin hongos nucleares en Europa y en EE.UU., y con China aplaudiendo relajada, a fin de acceder directamente a los recursos naturales rusos gratis.
> 
> No sé vosotros pero yo me pensaría seriamente enviar el currículum a la embajada China, sobre todo si vuestro "background" es en temas técnicos... Ya sabéis, es mejor prever a futuro, que lamentarse más tarde...



Los alemanes, como nosotros, no son soberanos, y hacen lo que se les dice.

Y si las órdenes son tirarse por una ventana, pues adelante.


----------



## .Kaikus (Miércoles a la(s) 8:08 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin avisa que el viernes 13 empiezan en serio...veremos



Hostias los 300.000 reservistas, entran en combate el dia 13, pero antes los rusos ablandaran los frentes con artilleria y misiles.


----------



## El_Suave (Miércoles a la(s) 8:10 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es un piropo?



Tú ya llevas mucho tiempo aparecido.


----------



## Rain dog (Miércoles a la(s) 8:10 PM)

Kron II dijo:


> El problema es que sólo he conocido a una persona, personalmente, en toda Europa que tenga la suficiente inteligencia para pensar a medio y a largo plazo sobre qué futuro le aguarda a Europa, a parte de algunas personas de este hilo.
> 
> Personalmente, no hablo con nadie de este tema (del doble tiro: en la nuca y en el corazón que se han dado los europeos). No soy masoquista y, al final, no merece la pena disgustarse. Cualquier persona en Asia, por ejemplo, tiene mayor capacidad para pensar a medio y a largo plazo que la mayoría de los Europeos.



La gente ni se entera, ni se enterará.

Y cuando afronte su destino, no comprenderá por qué le pasa lo que le pasa. Solo repetirá los motivos que le hayan dictado.


----------



## El Veraz (Miércoles a la(s) 8:11 PM)

Dias para conquistar un pueblucho de 7000 habitantes, propaganda a full como una grandisima victoria, caldero y captura de miles de soldados.... espera, que ahora dicen que no la han conquistado del todo, que tampoco hay prisioneros.... Pero sin duda, van ganando la guerra


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 8:12 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> En relación con el suministro continuo de armas al régimen de Kiev, hemos tomado una decisión seria. El 24 de febrero, le advertí a Occidente que se arrepentirían por interferir en nuestra operación especial y ayudar al régimen nazi.
> 
> Hasta ahora, en Ucrania, solo se ha reunido una parte insignificante de nuestro contingente militar. El 13 de enero comenzará una gran escalada de fuerzas en la operación especial para cumplir los objetivos de desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania.



A ver si es verdad, veremos.


----------



## Malevich (Miércoles a la(s) 8:12 PM)

Chuchus dijo:


> por una diferencia de medio segundo se decide la vida del soldado ruso o la vida de los uksoldiers, en una situacion critica , no hay tiempo a dialogar ni a esperar. Yo no entiendo a esta peña de generacion de cristal que pretende dialogar en medio de una ofensiva militar



Es una ensalada de tiros brutal, un combate al estilo de la segunda guerra mundial, cuerpo a cuerpo, en ofensiva en pleno bosque. Cosas que habíamos visto en libros de historia o películas o documentales, no en vivo y en directo.


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 8:13 PM)

tomasjos dijo:


> Gerasimov es el creador de la doctrina militar rusa actual. Ponerle al mando es una declaración de intenciones. Se esta preparando la ofensiva de invierno, y van a ir con todo. Y Gerasimov ya puede ganar porque si no caen el y Shoigu. Por si acaso Surovikin sigue ahí con lo cual la actual concepción de guerra aérea y ataques con misiles y drones se mantiene y ese respaldo permite que Gerasimov se centre en la estrategia general



¿Gerasimov no estaba al mando de la chupaza de la invasión inicial?. Yo seguiría con el Dr. Maligno.


----------



## Guanotopía (Miércoles a la(s) 8:14 PM)

Moderado dijo:


> Arestovich admite que hubo muchos desertores en en Soledar, estos desertores tenían miedo de luchar contra los rusos.
> 
> "_baia, nome lo ejperaba_" Obligasteis a cualquier parguela en cualquier localidad a ir al frente mas sangriento del mundo ¿Qué te esperabais que iba a pasar?



Qué mala suerte han tenido de mandar a todos los cobardes a Soledar, si aquello era una picadora de carne rusa según comentaban los follaotans.


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 8:14 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Valeriy Gerasimov, jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ha sido nombrado comandante del Grupo de Fuerzas Conjuntas.
> Surovikin, Salyukov y Kim son adjuntos.
> 
> 
> ...



Eso ya sabemos lo que significa.
Algo importante va a pasar en los próximos días.
Y al mando de la Operación Especial tiene que estar el número 3 de Rusia.

Mientras Colás y demás subnormales occidentales, ven un relevo de Surovikin, los militares ven que algo gordo se acerca.
Hagamos caso a Colás no?


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 8:16 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hostias los 300.000 reservistas, entran en combate el dia 13, pero antes los rusos ablandaran los frentes con artilleria y misiles.



Es fake , no hay ningun anuncio oficial, es un p. Twitter


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 8:17 PM)

Leros dijo:


> Pues nada, a ver como termina la cosa. Pero a lo tonto está escalando bastante la cosa



Enviar 10 tanques...no es escalar. Se llama marketing anglo, para que los eurolerdos se piensen que con 10 tanques, los rusos y sus 14.000 tanques, van a huir.
Es de primero de propaganda.


----------



## Yomateix (Miércoles a la(s) 8:19 PM)

Lo de este hombre exigiendo cada vez que abre la boca no es ni medio normal. Para el la Otan y Europa nunca hacen suficiente, el único que si lo hace es su amo EEUU, al resto pulla tras pulla.....Europa arruinando su economia por una guerra en que no pintabamos nada y raro es el día en que no suelte alguna pulla o exigencia en lugar de agradecer que hagan mucho más de lo que deberían a costa de sus propios ciudadanos.

*Zelenski insiste en que la «retórica de puertas abiertas» de la OTAN «no es suficiente» para Ucrania*
El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha aseverado este miércoles que la «retórica de puertas abiertas» manifestada en repetidas ocasiones por la Alianza Atlántica* «no es suficiente» para Kiev*, que espera pasos más concretos. «Simplemente apoyar a Ucrania en forma de retórica sobre las puertas abiertas no es suficiente. *No es suficiente* para motivar a nuestro Estado y, para ser más específicos, no es suficiente para motivar a nuestros soldados», ha incidido Zelenski.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 8:21 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Es un piropo?



En cierto modo si, lo tengo en ignore.


----------



## pepetemete (Miércoles a la(s) 8:22 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Lo de este hombre exigiendo cada vez que abre la boca no es ni medio normal. Para el la Otan y Europa nunca hacen suficiente, el único que si lo hace es su amo EEUU, al resto pulla tras pulla.....Europa arruinando su economia por una guerra en que no pintabamos nada y raro es el día en que no suelte alguna pulla o exigencia en lugar de agradecer que hagan mucho más de lo que deberían a costa de sus propios ciudadanos.
> 
> *Zelenski insiste en que la «retórica de puertas abiertas» de la OTAN «no es suficiente» para Ucrania*
> El presidente de Ucrania, Volodímir Zelenski, ha aseverado este miércoles que la «retórica de puertas abiertas» manifestada en repetidas ocasiones por la Alianza Atlántica* «no es suficiente» para Kiev*, que espera pasos más concretos. «Simplemente apoyar a Ucrania en forma de retórica sobre las puertas abiertas no es suficiente. *No es suficiente* para motivar a nuestro Estado y, para ser más específicos, no es suficiente para motivar a nuestros soldados», ha incidido Zelenski.



Zelenski es un actor, solo hace lo que le mandan...él no manda una mierda valga la redundancia.


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 8:23 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> *Tras la pérdida de la ciudad, las AFU podrian optar por dos opciones. La primera es retirarse y enlazar con las tropas de Artemovsk (Bakhmutsk) para reforzar la defensa contra las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas y a las fuerzas del PMC Wagner que avanzan sobre la ciudad.*
> 
> 
> ☠ Suscribirse a Crónica de guerra



Eso es lo que hará que Artemovsk caiga en un par de semanas...o en un mes y medio. Depende de la aventura que elijan los nazis.


----------



## radium (Miércoles a la(s) 8:24 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> En relación con el suministro continuo de armas al régimen de Kiev, hemos tomado una decisión seria. El 24 de febrero, le advertí a Occidente que se arrepentirían por interferir en nuestra operación especial y ayudar al régimen nazi.
> 
> Hasta ahora, en Ucrania, solo se ha reunido una parte insignificante de nuestro contingente militar. El 13 de enero comenzará una gran escalada de fuerzas en la operación especial para cumplir los objetivos de desmilitarización y desnazificación de Ucrania.



Van a abrir un segundo frente...
¿Van a impedir el suministro de armas y atacar los almacenes temporales y talleres de reparación de armas aunque estén en territorio polaco a unos km de la frontera de Ucrania.?


----------



## Tails (Miércoles a la(s) 8:26 PM)

Snowball dijo:


> *Suecia reactivará el servicio militar obligatorio en respuesta a la guerra de Ucrania*



Eso es de 2017 cuando putin dijo de borrar estados unidos del mapa con armas nucleares 










Suecia recupera el servicio militar obligatorio


El país nórdico lo eliminó en 2010 y lo recuperará para 2018




www.google.com





Solo necesitaban 4000





Lo de ahora

El Gobierno considera que es urgente prepararse para una activación del servicio civil. La autoridad de Protección Social y Preparación (MSB) se encargará de llevar a cabo los preparativos para la activación del deber civil para los servicios de rescate municipales», detalló Kristersson en un comunicado.


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 8:26 PM)

Harman dijo:


> _Si es alguno de ustedes, Felicidades !!!
> Y si no es, también._





Yo creo que nos lee sin registrarse...


----------



## CEMENTITOS (Miércoles a la(s) 8:27 PM)

La OTAN (es decir EEUU) no va a escalar *nada* porque el interés de la guerra es económico, y se gana mucho más vendiendo armamento que poniéndolo en evidencia.


----------



## Yomateix (Miércoles a la(s) 8:28 PM)

pepetemete dijo:


> Zelenski es un actor, solo hace lo que le mandan...él no manda una mierda valga la redundancia.



No se trata de mandar, si no de que no puede tratar así a sus aliados porque el ego se le haya subido a las nubes. Porque a los lideres Europeos los ha menospreciado públicamente en muchas ocasiones. Y luego los "líderes" Europeos a agachar la cabecita y suplicar que algún día venga a visitarlos como hizo con EEUU. Una cosa es que lo hagan por EEUU y para salir en la foto con Biden, pero ya no es aceptar lo que ordene Biden.....es rebajarte directamente con alguien como Zelenski que no pintaba nada hasta hace cuatro días y que solo es una marioneta de EEUU....es absurdo. Lo lógico a estas alturas hubiese sido exigirle que parase las exigencias y los menosprecios, que ellos obedecen a EEUU (aunque evidentemente no puedan salir a reconocerlo) pero no tienen porqué soportar las críticas día si día también de un tio al que hace cuatro días no conocía ni importaba a "nadie".


----------



## pepetemete (Miércoles a la(s) 8:29 PM)

radium dijo:


> Van a abrir un segundo frente...
> ¿Van a impedir el suministro de armas y atacar los almacenes temporales y talleres de reparación de armas aunque estén en territorio polaco a unos km de la frontera de Ucrania.?



Yo no creo que Putin haya dicho eso...aunque no me extrañaría y me parecería normal.
A ver si ya van a calzón quitado de una puta vez y la OTAN se involucra con lo que eso conlleva (pepinazos nucleares) o si los rusos atacan Kiev de una puta vez desde Bielorusia con todo lo que tienen movilizado allí tanto de hombres como material.

Yo creo que la cosa va en esa dirección.


----------



## Argentium (Miércoles a la(s) 8:30 PM)

Repunte acto de traición que nos afecta más directamente:
*La reforma presentada ayer afectaría a cientos de sentencias dictadas por tribunales de toda España por malversación, un delito clave en la lucha contra la corrupción que está presente en casos como ‘Noos’, ‘Gürtel’, ‘Púnica’ o ‘Lezo’.









Oriol Junqueras y José Antonio Griñán, los dos grandes beneficiados por la modificación de la malversación - Confilegal


La modificación del delito de malversación beneficiaría a ambos líderes políticos, que pertenecen a partido de gobierno o que lo apoyan.




confilegal.com




*


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 8:30 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin avisa que el viernes 13 empiezan en serio...veremos



Alguien tiene un enlace con estas declaraciones originales de Putin?
Yo no las encuentro en ruso en ningún lado.
Y me fío poco de lo que tuiteros de uno u otro signo dicen que ha dicho.

Me fío más de mi ruso.


----------



## delhierro (Miércoles a la(s) 8:30 PM)

radium dijo:


> Van a abrir un segundo frente...
> ¿Van a impedir el suministro de armas y atacar los almacenes temporales y talleres de reparación de armas aunque estén en territorio polaco a unos km de la frontera de Ucrania.?



Esa declaración es falsa.

Han puesto un mando por encima del calvo , se supone que para controlar toda la zona oeste incluida la agrupación con Rusia. Eso si dejando al calvo de adjunto. Pero no hay más, Putin no ha dado esa charla al pais.



Seronoser dijo:


> Alguien tiene un enlace con estas declaraciones originales de Putin?
> Yo no las encuentro en ruso en ningún lado.
> Y me fío poco de lo que tuiteros de uno u otro signo dicen que ha dicho.
> 
> Me fío más de mi ruso.



No se ve nada en ningun medio serio ruso, si Putin hace una "declaración al pais" y más diciendo semejantes cosas estaría en todos los medios.


----------



## pepetemete (Miércoles a la(s) 8:34 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> No se trata de mandar, si no de que no puede tratar así a sus aliados porque el ego se le haya subido a las nubes. Porque a los lideres Europeos los ha menospreciado públicamente en muchas ocasiones. Y luego los "líderes" Europeos a agachar la cabecita y suplicar que algún día venga a visitarlos como hizo con EEUU. Una cosa es que lo hagan por EEUU y para salir en la foto con Biden, pero ya no es aceptar lo que ordene Biden.....es rebajarte directamente con alguien como Zelenski que no pintaba nada hasta hace cuatro días y que solo es una marioneta de EEUU....es absurdo. Lo lógico a estas alturas hubiese sido exigirle que parase las exigencias y los menosprecios, que ellos obedecen a EEUU (aunque evidentemente no puedan salir a reconocerlo) pero no tienen porqué soportar las críticas día si día también de un tio al que hace cuatro días no conocía ni importaba a "nadie".



Zelenski es quien, en nombre de USA humilla a los gobernantes europeos para que pisen el acelerador y metan más pasta en la OTAN.
Los yankees lo insinúan de manera más o menos educada y Zelenski hace de poli malo de USA, pero dice lo que piensa USA en realidad porque ellos lo utilizan para ello.

Ahora los líderes europeos tienen que apretar las tuercas más rápido, que no se olviden para quien trabajan.


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 8:36 PM)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por eso el rublo cotiza a 68 rublos por dólar en lugar de 80 como el año pasado por estas fechas, porque Rusia pierde millones cada día.




Recuerdo que según se comentaba, allá por la primavera en los medios económicos rusos,
no les convenía, o interesaba, que el rublo estuviera a mas de los 70 rublo/ dólar...
Lo que no recuerdo es el por qué.


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 8:39 PM)

El veto al crudo de Rusia por la Unión Europea recorta drásticamente sus ingresos.


----------



## Guaguei (Miércoles a la(s) 8:39 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Dias para conquistar un pueblucho de 7000 habitantes, propaganda a full como una grandisima victoria, caldero y captura de miles de soldados.... espera, que ahora dicen que no la han conquistado del todo, que tampoco hay prisioneros.... Pero sin duda, van ganando la guerra



es todo fake, no te fies de la propaganda rusa, sigue disparando en cuanto podamos te mandamos mas balas y comida


----------



## NPI (Miércoles a la(s) 8:40 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo cada vez que veo estos vídeos pienso en los cientos de niños asesinados y violados en el Donbas por esta "pobre gente".
> 
> Un diez al soldado ruso, que intenta que se rindan. Y si no se rinden, matarile



Una parte importante de estos pobres angelitos tienen los siguientes delitos:
- violar a la mujer
- matar al hombre
- matar, violar o prostituir a los hijos
- ...

P.D.: es lo mismo que en Siria


----------



## crocodile (Miércoles a la(s) 8:48 PM)

radium dijo:


> Van a abrir un segundo frente...
> ¿Van a impedir el suministro de armas y atacar los almacenes temporales y talleres de reparación de armas aunque estén en territorio polaco a unos km de la frontera de Ucrania.?



Van a seguir igual, no van a hacer nada deceso al menos de momento.


----------



## ROBOTECH (Miércoles a la(s) 8:49 PM)

En el Canal Conocimiento Militar están exultantes, me he reído al escuchar la Cabalgata de las Valquirias de Wagner en su intro:


----------



## NPI (Miércoles a la(s) 8:49 PM)

amcxxl dijo:


> Además, las fuerzas rusas avanzan hacia la estación de tren de #Silj en el norte de #Soledar.
> Silj: https://google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=1M-_ymjR9xwOK7KMikOcUFSAE1ac&ll=48.71556412891601,38.03712341010744&z=15
> En el suroeste de Soledar, los conflictos también se han extendido a Krasna Hora y continúan los fuertes enfrentamientos en el este y el sur de Krasna Hora.
> Considerando los avances del ejército ruso en los dos ejes principales de esta región, parece que la captura de #Blahodante y el corte de la ruta Bakhmut-Siversk son los objetivos principales y finales de la operación rusa en este eje.
> ...



Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia. 

- Marina Abramović
- Pizzagate
- Podesta
- Clinton
- satanismo
- Hollywood
- MK Ultra
- CIA
- tráfico de niños
- tráfico de órganos
- RU
- Suiza
- Holanda
- EEUU
- etc...

Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente del autor que tiene mucha imaginación.


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 8:53 PM)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Sacar la guerra del Donbas y llevarla a la



Ya, pero es arriesgadísimo. Lo mismo empiezan a atacar los 'ucras' desde el lado polaco de la frontera. ¿Qué haría Rusia, dejarse machacar o responder a los 'ucras' en Polonia?. Resultado imprevisible.


----------



## ryder87 (Miércoles a la(s) 8:56 PM)

Que Soledar es un pueblucho sin importancia?..que se lo digan a esos pobres diablos ukros en las trincheras del lugar,siendo masacrados por los de Wagner Group!


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 8:56 PM)




----------



## NPI (Miércoles a la(s) 8:57 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Nuestro mundo es un mix de ambos y también de Zamiatin (tecnología).



Esta novela es la precursora de las distopías del siglo XX





detrás vienen las conocidas de Blair y Huxley, entre otros.


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 8:57 PM)

Empiezan a llegar los vídeos de los que no han querido rendirse en Soledar.
Cientos de ucranianos muertos desperdigados. Todos con armamento occidental, por cierto.

Son videos de casquería fina, el que quiera verlos, que vaya a telegram.


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 8:58 PM)

Sobre la 'remodelación" militar, el Martyanov dice: 
*...Así que no se sorprendan con el nombramiento de Gerasimov como comandante general del SMO.
Recordemos lo que fue Georgy Zhukov, a partir de su cargo como Jefe del Estado Mayor General 
en 1941, durante toda la Segunda Guerra Mundial. La mayor parte de su tiempo fue representante
del Stavka, coordinando todo tipo de batallas, desde Stalingrado, pasando por Kursk, 
hasta la Operación Bagration. Al final le dieron el mando del monstruosamente poderoso 1er Frente 
Bielorruso y en calidad de tal tomó Berlín. Así pues, la "jugada" de Gerasimov es bastante estándar..*


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 9:00 PM)

Maniobras del Ejército ucraniano cerca de la frontera de Bielorrusia.


----------



## kopke (Miércoles a la(s) 9:02 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Maniobras del Ejército ucraniano cerca de la frontera de Bielorrusia.



Que jueguen. Solo les falta involucrar a Bielorrusia.


----------



## John Nash (Miércoles a la(s) 9:03 PM)

Putin: "No 'haremos todo lo posible'. 'Lo haré'".


Durante una reunión de Vladímir Putin con miembros del Gobierno ruso, el mandatario reprendió a uno de los ministros por no haber cerrado varios contratos con fabricantes de aviones para 2023.




odysee.com


----------



## John Nash (Miércoles a la(s) 9:08 PM)

Wagner PMC shares footage from Soledar Salt Mine as group takes control of city


RT has obtained exclusive footage from the Wagner paramilitary group filmed inside Soledar’s Salt Mine in Donbass. Earlier, the group reported that it has taken control of the city's territory, with a...




odysee.com





Wagner en las minas de Moria.


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 9:11 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Empiezan a llegar los vídeos de los que no han querido rendirse en Soledar.
> Cientos de ucranianos muertos desperdigados. Todos con armamento occidental, por cierto.
> 
> Son videos de casquería fina, el que quiera verlos, que vaya a telegram.



Hay que ser muy gusano para querer ver eso.


----------



## Malevich (Miércoles a la(s) 9:11 PM)

NPI dijo:


> Esta novela es la precursora de la distopías del siglo XX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hecho Orwell reconoció haberla leído y es más que obvia su influencia en 1984.


----------



## John Nash (Miércoles a la(s) 9:13 PM)

Obuses de 300mm de termobaricas para las fortificaciones ucras:









Russian heavy flamethrower system Solntsepek strikes Ukrainian strongholds


Russia’s TOS-1 ‘Solntsepek’ heavy flamethrower system was filmed as its crew performed strikes on the fortified positions of Ukrainian forces, inflict crushing blows with 300mm thermobaric shells. --...




odysee.com





Esto es lo que se están comiendo las posiciones ucras en estos días.


----------



## Peineto (Miércoles a la(s) 9:17 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Alguien tiene un enlace con estas declaraciones originales de Putin?
> Yo no las encuentro en ruso en ningún lado.
> Y me fío poco de lo que tuiteros de uno u otro signo dicen que ha dicho.
> 
> Me fío más de mi ruso.



Ni las encontrarás. Solamente el gran humorista GILA, de estar vivo, anunciaría el inicio de una ofensiva al enemigo.
_ ¿Es el enemigo? Que se ponga. etc.


----------



## cryfar74 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:18 PM)

Prigozhin anunció el hallazgo del cuerpo de uno de los mercenarios británicos desaparecidos en Soledar.

_El 8 de enero, la línea directa Ask Wagner recibió una solicitud para encontrar a dos ciudadanos británicos que desaparecieron el 6 de enero en Soledar: Andrew Bagshaw y Christopher Parry. Hoy se encontró el cuerpo de uno de ellos, junto con él se encontraron documentos de ambos británicos._

t.me/boris_rozhin/75053


Después de la farsa con los mercenarios atrapados en Mariupol parece estos no serán intercambiados por nadie. Serán enviados gratis, en sus cajas de pino con la bandera británica


----------



## NPI (Miércoles a la(s) 9:20 PM)

Fiarse de una RRSS del Pentágono como es el ESTERCOLERO AZUL es de ser muy pardillos e ingenuos. Y otra cosa, se pueden falsificar las noticias y respuestas muy fácilmente y difundirlas para creer que son verdad.

P.D.: Burbuja.info cada día va a peor.


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 9:20 PM)

John Nash dijo:


> Obuses de 300mm de termobaricas para las fortificaciones ucras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sí, les debe haber caído de esto y de todo. Zhukov tiene en otro hilo unos cálculos de bajas ucras y son espeluznantes.


----------



## Impresionante (Miércoles a la(s) 9:25 PM)

Buen análisis, hilo


----------



## ROBOTECH (Miércoles a la(s) 9:27 PM)

Putin, George Bush y el comandante de los Wagner, Prigozhin, de los tiempos en los que era el chef de Putin:















Roedr dijo:


> Ya, pero es arriesgadísimo. Lo mismo empiezan a atacar los 'ucras' desde el lado polaco de la frontera. ¿Qué haría Rusia, dejarse machacar o responder a los 'ucras' en Polonia?. Resultado imprevisible.



Es que se puede enredar la cosa más:

Si los ucranianos disparan desde Polonia... bien podrían responder los rusos desde Bielorrusia.
¿Se atreverían a atacar suelo bielorruso?
Al ser atacados desde Polonia o desde Ucrania, los bielorrusos firmarían sin duda la anexión a Rusia.
Con cada ataque ucraniano a los 6 oblasts + la ciudad de Minsk (nuevos territorios rusos), el pueblo se uniría más y más a Rusia.







¿Y qué puede hacer la UE, sancionar a Rusia...?
Bielorrusia tiene el tamaño de la isla de Gran Bretaña, está en el "heartland" europeo y t

Occidente se ha metido en un berenjenal de proporciones desconocidas. Rusia puede anexionar Bielorrusia con facilidad y controla territorios en Georgia y Moldavia. El no haber firmado una paz con Rusia a cambio tan solo del Donbas puede acabar llevando a que Rusia anexione muchos territorios.


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 9:30 PM)

Prigozhin que no se acerque a las ventanas...


----------



## M. Priede (Miércoles a la(s) 9:30 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Recuerdo que según se comentaba, allá por la primavera en los medios económicos rusos,
> no les convenía, o interesaba, que el rublo estuviera a mas de los 70 rublo/ dólar...
> Lo que no recuerdo es el por qué.



Porque perjudicaba las exportaciones. Decían que el equilibro era el de 80 rublos por dólar, y de hecho era el precio cuando pusieron 5000 rublos por gramo de oro: si mirabas el precio de onza en dólares y multiplicabas por 80 rublos y luego dividías por 32 gramos la onza, te salía ese cambio de cinco mil rublos por gramo, o sea, 80 rublos por dólar. En realidad lo del oro era para no hablar de dólares, el respaldo real del rublo es el gas: o pagas en un banco ruso y con una cuenta convertida a rublos (podían pagar en euros, pero la cuenta estaría en rublos a ese cambio de 80) o no tendrás gas.


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 9:34 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Prigozhin que no se acerque a las ventanas...



hahaha


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Miércoles a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Harman dijo:


> _Si es alguno de ustedes, Felicidades !!!
> Y si no es, también._



Villaroya es muy grande, se expresará mejor o peor, le dejaran hablar o no en el programa que colabora pero nunca deja me deja indiferente.


----------



## bigmaller (Miércoles a la(s) 9:37 PM)

Peineto dijo:


> Sólo tenían que levantar las dos manos y ahora estarían vivos.



"Solo".... .. Ya me gustaria vernos a cualquiera de nosotros ahí... .


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 9:40 PM)

Otro dilema en la metrópoli:

*NOTICIA: El secretario de la Armada, Carlos Del Toro, afirma que en los próximos seis meses
la Armada estadounidense podría tener que elegir entre armarse ella o Ucrania*

*Los fabricantes de armas estadounidenses han declarado que sus líneas de producción
están al límite debido a los problemas de mano de obra y cadena de suministro relacionados 
con la crisis. Del Toro y otros están pidiendo a las empresas que hagan inversiones para aumentar 
la producción.*


----------



## Como El Agua (Miércoles a la(s) 9:40 PM)

Al menos 3 submarinos clase Kilo, Proyecto 636.3 mejorado, y el gran buque de desembarco Ivan Gren, se han marchado de la base naval rusa de Novorossiysk en el día de hoy. Esto no es muy común y puede indicar las operaciones en curso.


“A sudden mass exodus of warships and submarines from Novorossiysk today. Very unusual, may be a leading indicator of an operation of some kind.”



Edito: El barco de desembarco es el Pyotr Morgunov, clase Iván Green. Los rusos dicen que aguanta el impacto de un misil Harpoon.


----------



## Impresionante (Miércoles a la(s) 9:42 PM)




----------



## Honkler (Miércoles a la(s) 9:45 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Repunte acto de traición que nos afecta más directamente:
> *La reforma presentada ayer afectaría a cientos de sentencias dictadas por tribunales de toda España por malversación, un delito clave en la lucha contra la corrupción que está presente en casos como ‘Noos’, ‘Gürtel’, ‘Púnica’ o ‘Lezo’.
> 
> 
> ...



Ni se cortan los muy hijos de la gran puta…


----------



## Alvin Red (Miércoles a la(s) 9:45 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Recuerdo que según se comentaba, allá por la primavera en los medios económicos rusos,
> no les convenía, o interesaba, que el rublo estuviera a mas de los 70 rublo/ dólar...
> Lo que no recuerdo es el por qué.



El rublo lo fijaron al oro, 5.000 rublos = 1 gr. de oro, actualmente esta desviculado pero a día de hoy vale 1gr. de oro 4.179,76 
Esta fijación en el precio del oro aseguro la moneda y equivalía con el valor de 70 rublos por dólar.








Precio del oro por Gramme 24K Hoy en Rusia


Precio del oro hoy en Rusia en Rublo ruso para Gramme 24K hoy, miércoles, 11 enero 2023. Gramme 24K en Rusia es igual a 4,179.76 Rublo ruso




www.goldpricedata.com





Así el precio del gramo de oro hoy en dólares es de $60.44 
$60.44 x 70 *₽* = 4230,8 *₽* o rublos








Precio del oro por Gramme 24K Hoy en Estados Unidos


Precio del oro hoy en Estados Unidos en el dólar de EE.UU. para Gramme 24K hoy, miércoles, 11 enero 2023. Gramme 24K en Estados Unidos es igual a 60.44 Dólar EE.UU.




www.goldpricedata.com





Lo que quiere decir que el rublo se ha revalorizado respecto al dólar tomando como constante y referencia el valor del oro.
Este valor de cambio permite al B. central ruso asegurar el rublo con sus reservas de oro aunque ahora ya no lo tienen fijado, a vez de cara a las importaciones-exportaciones es un valor equilibrado, exportaciones baratas, importaciones caras.









Tormenta de ideas respecto a la vinculación rublo-oro.


En estos...



inbestia.com




).








Rusia quiere pinchar el globo del rublo: se dispara un 55% en 2022 y amenaza con destrozar su balanza comercial


Nueva subida del rublo en lo que ya es un rally sin precedentes. La moneda rusa se dispara desde mínimos del año un 140% y un 44% en este 2022 frente al euro, situándose en 0,017 divisas de la eurozona por cada una de las rusas. El rublo llegó a desplomarse un 34% después de que Occidente...



www.eleconomista.es




...
El primer viceprimer ministro, Andrey Belousov, dijo que las autoridades discutieron un objetivo fijo para el rublo y priorizaron el crecimiento económico. Una tasa "óptima" es entre 70 y 80 rublos por dólar, dijo. 
...


----------



## Artedi (Miércoles a la(s) 9:47 PM)

Elimina dijo:


> Sigue siendo noticia el cambio de rumbo del periodismo ozidental.
> 
> *Zelenski retira la nacionalidad a cuatro parlamentarios por presuntos vínculos con Rusia*
> 
> ...



Me recuerda la frase lapidaria de Melina Mercouri cuando la dictadura de los coroneles le quitó la nacionalidad griega:

_* "Nací griega y moriré griega. Stylanos Pattakos nació fascista y morirá fascista."*_​


----------



## Artedi (Miércoles a la(s) 9:49 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El rublo lo fijaron al oro, 5.000 rublos = 1 gr. de oro, actualmente esta desviculado pero a día de hoy vale 1gr. de oro 4.179,76
> Esta fijación en el precio del oro aseguro la moneda y equivalía con el valor de 70 rublos por dólar.
> 
> 
> ...



Bastante de acuerdo.


----------



## Peineto (Miércoles a la(s) 9:50 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Otro dilema en la metrópoli:
> 
> *NOTICIA: El secretario de la Armada, Carlos Del Toro, afirma que en los próximos seis meses
> la Armada estadounidense podría tener que elegir entre armarse ella o Ucrania
> ...



Me huele a:
- Darme argo, payo, questoy tieso.
Por regla general suelo desconfiar de las declaraciones oficiales.


----------



## arevacoali (Miércoles a la(s) 9:54 PM)

Deitano dijo:


> No soy pro ruso, ni de lejos y también te digo que Ucrania me importa una mierda. Ahora mi opinión: los soldados ucranianos no entregan las armas. Si el ruso hubiera querido matarlos les habría disparado desde el principio. No veo crimen de guerra. Veo otra acción más de lo que es una guerra: un asco.



Les quiere quitar las armas y se resiste, si no entregan las armas, sabe que es para usarlas.


----------



## mazuste (Miércoles a la(s) 9:59 PM)

*Puerto holandés de Vlissingen hoy. Desembarcando 90 tanques Abrams y 170 vehículos de combate Bradley, *
_*15 obuses Paladin de 155 mm y cientos de vehículos blindados de ruedas múltiples...
*_
*Transporte por carretera (¿o ferrocarril?) a Polonia y el flanco oriental de la OTAN de los estados bálticos.
Destinado a la 2ª Brigada del Ejército de EE. UU. En la Operación Atlantic Resolve, la guerra permanente 
de la OTAN contra Rusia.*

https://nv.ua/ukr/opinion/zelenskiy-u-lvovi-polshcha-daye-tanki-leopard-novini-ukrajini-50296904.html


----------



## dabuti (Miércoles a la(s) 10:01 PM)

*¡¡AY MI SOLEDAR!! ♬♬♬



*


----------



## otroyomismo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:11 PM)

Peineto dijo:


> mpr21.info
> 
> *El Golpe de Estado de 2014 en Kiev fue una operación de bandera falsa de los nazis ucranianos - mpr21*
> Redacción
> ...



He mirado en Libgen y tiene mas articulos bastante interesantes (incluido este). Pôngo titulos porque desen ser facilmente localizables via web

The “Euromaidan,” Democracy, and Political Values in Ukraine 

The Far Right in Ukraine During the “Euromaidan” and the War in Donbas 

The Maidan Massacre in Ukraine: Revelations from Trials and Government Investigations 

Terrorists or national heroes? Politics and perceptions of the OUN and the UPA in Ukraine  

y alguna cosa mas


----------



## niraj (Miércoles a la(s) 10:17 PM)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me








¡Y estas personas siempre se burlan de cómo sus compañeros de ayer desaparecieron en las fotos de Stalin! Y en la foto publicada ayer por el ministro de negocios británico, Grant Shapps, desapareció de la misma manera su colaborador de larga data y patrón Boris Johnson. Aquí puedes comparar cómo se veía la misma foto en junio del año pasado y en enero del presente.
¡Imagínese lo tóxico que se ha vuelto boriska para los políticos británicos! Solo en Ucrania todavía no lo han entendido. Sería necesario decirle a Zelensky que debe eliminar urgentemente la estrella de Johnson De un callejón organizado cerca de la oficina del presidente de Ucrania en Kiev.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Miércoles a la(s) 10:18 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> “Ke buen rejimen el iraní…”



mejor q el usano, israel o arabia saudi


----------



## M. Priede (Miércoles a la(s) 10:18 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Y da la impresión de que algunos ya están espoletados. Tío valiente, sin duda.


----------



## niraj (Miércoles a la(s) 10:20 PM)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me









El Times de hoy lamenta que, según encuestas recientes, una parte significativa de los alemanes cree en la "desinformación rusa". Y como puede ver, esto se relaciona con las actividades de Alina LEP, que regularmente muestra a los alemanes los resultados de los bombardeos bárbaros de Donetsk. Es decir, la" desinformación", desde el punto de vista de the Times, es un informe honesto desde la escena, y no las mentiras que la Prensa británica distribuye regularmente sobre los combates en Ucrania


----------



## Bartleby (Miércoles a la(s) 10:25 PM)




----------



## niraj (Miércoles a la(s) 10:25 PM)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me








El Daily Telegraph compara de manera original la contribución de los países de la OTAN a la destrucción de Ucrania, tratando de demostrar que Alemania está haciendo un mal esfuerzo en el contexto de los Estados Unidos y gran Bretaña.
De manera característica, los símbolos de la OTAN se encuentren junto al lema de los colaboradores nazis. ¡Sinceramente!


----------



## niraj (Miércoles a la(s) 10:29 PM)

КОРНИЛОВ


Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»




t.me








En este día, hace 100 años, las tropas de Francia y Bélgica invadieron el Ruhr alemán debido al retraso en el pago de las reparaciones. Los alemanes, por supuesto, lo percibieron como una humillación nacional. Lo que Hitler aprovechó de inmediato, y comenzó a promover activamente esto.
Así que podemos decir que Hitler fue llevado al poder por los franceses, belgas y lituanos, que capturaron un día antes, Memel (también conocida como Klaipeda).


----------



## Impresionante (Miércoles a la(s) 10:36 PM)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y da la impresión de que algunos ya están espoletados. Tío valiente, sin duda.



Temerario si


----------



## Elimina (Miércoles a la(s) 10:41 PM)

Bartleby dijo:


>



Qué bueno, por todos los dioses


----------



## Alvin Red (Miércoles a la(s) 10:42 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Se han quedado sin vainas para los obuses por mucho que los aparte ya no sirven.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:43 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


> Temerario si



Yo de solo verlo ya estaba corriendo calle abajo.


----------



## Malevich (Miércoles a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Se huele desayuno con geranios muy copioso y nutritivo, en los próximos días.


----------



## EUROPIA (Miércoles a la(s) 10:44 PM)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 10:45 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Se han quedado sin vainas para los obuses por mucho que los aparte ya no sirven.



.

Ostia, que bien observado, ¿Donde están los casquillos? los viejos los mandan a recargar (en principio que no lo tengo claro).
Normalmente viajan juntos ¿se han quedado por el camino?.


----------



## Guaguei (Miércoles a la(s) 10:49 PM)




----------



## piru (Miércoles a la(s) 10:52 PM)

Peineto dijo:


> Sólo tenían que levantar las dos manos y ahora estarían vivos.



Posiblemente tendrían intención de rendirse y estaban agachados esperando la oportunidad de hacerlo, el ruso se da cuenta y por eso se acerca, el problema es que lo hace por detrás, por la parte abierta de la trinchera, el lado ukra, que es por donde él lo puede hacer con seguridad, cubriéndose con lo árboles mientras controla lo que pasa en esa trinchera. Pero los ukras están aturdidos y piensan que es algún mando o mercenario que les ha pillado cuando se iban a rendir. Si el ruso aparece de frente y les dice que se rindan, le habrían identificado como ruso y levantado los brazos, pero a ver quién es el guapo que se acerca por delante.


----------



## Epicii (Miércoles a la(s) 10:52 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin avisa que el viernes 13 empiezan en serio...veremos



Disculpas por poner esto, es una fake news...


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 10:56 PM)

Mapa de la situación en torno a Bakhmut el 11 de enero por parte de @brussinf. También hoy las unidades de asalto Wagner han tomado el control de uno de los suburbios, el pueblo de Opytne.

@milinfolive


----------



## dabuti (Miércoles a la(s) 10:57 PM)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
11 ENE, 17:49
*Periodista y experto francés Bocquet solicita ciudadanía rusa y asilo político*
Adrien Bocquet fue el primer voluntario occidental en declarar públicamente que los desarrollos de Bucha fueron una operación de bandera falsa por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas.

DONETSK, 11 de enero. /TASS/. Adrien Bocquet, el experto y periodista francés que cubre el conflicto en Donbass, solicitó la ciudadanía rusa y asilo político, dijo a TASS el miércoles.
“He pedido asilo político y ciudadanía [de Rusia]”, dijo.
Adrien Bocquet es un ex militar francés. En Donetsk, ha sido experto militar en armas de la OTAN en la misión de la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD) en el Centro Conjunto de Control y Coordinación de Asuntos relacionados con los crímenes de guerra de Ucrania. También es voluntario.
Bocquet fue el primer voluntario occidental en declarar públicamente que los desarrollos de Bucha fueron una operación de bandera falsa por parte de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas. Fue perseguido injustificadamente en Francia y escapó por poco de la muerte en un intento de asesinato por parte de los nacionalistas ucranianos en Estambul.


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 11:01 PM)

Epicii dijo:


> Disculpas por poner esto, es una fake news...



Bórralo y ya está.


----------



## alfonbass (Miércoles a la(s) 11:01 PM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> mejor q el usano, israel o arabia saudi



Pero qué bien se vive en Europa, eh....


----------



## Seronoser (Miércoles a la(s) 11:02 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


> Buen análisis, hilo




Yo el otro día ví claramente la opción 1, ayudado por el vodkazo que me metí.
Pero hoy hay dos cosas que me hacen dudar de que no se entre desde Bielorrusia:

- El nombramiento de Gerasimov, que indica que algo gordo va a ocurrir. Y tiene que estar al mando el Jefe del Estado Mayor.
- La escalada en cuanto al envío de tanques occidentales (no por el fondo, 30 tanques no hacen la diferencia, sino por las formas, puede ser el principio de algo también más gordo).

Veremos.
Desde luego los ucro nazis tienen que estar de los nervios, viendo que todo el mundo juega al risk con su territorio y ellos solo ponen la carne.


----------



## Martok (Miércoles a la(s) 11:03 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> ¿Gerasimov no estaba al mando de la chupaza de la invasión inicial?. *Yo seguiría con el Dr. Maligno.*



Sigue de adjunto


----------



## Alvin Red (Miércoles a la(s) 11:03 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> .
> 
> Ostia, que bien observado, ¿Donde están los casquillos? los viejos los mandan a recargar (en principio que no lo tengo claro).
> Normalmente viajan juntos ¿se han quedado por el camino?.



Están todos quemados enfrente, debían de estar cargados con la saquetas de pólvora dentro para tirar más rápido, salen unos segundos.


----------



## dabuti (Miércoles a la(s) 11:10 PM)

*Las fuerzas rusas cierran los accesos norte y sur de Soledar y neutralizan a más de 55 militares de Kiev*





11/01/2023

*Moscú, 11 ene* El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció hoy que unidades de las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas de Rusia cerraron las entradas norte y sur de la ciudad de Soledar y liberaron la ciudad de Podgorodnoye.
En su informe diario sobre el avance de la operación militar especial, el Ministerio indicó que más de 55 uniformados ucranianos fueron eliminados, y dos blindados fueron destruidos en los ejes de Kobyansk y Donetsk, mientras un avión de combate ucraniano Su-27 fue derribado en la República de Donetsk.
En el mismo eje, se destruyó un sistema de artillería M777 de fabricación estadounidense cerca de la localidad de Bilohorivka, otros dos sistemas de artillerías fueron destruidos en el área de Raigorodok, además de un obús en el área de Kolodzi.
Asimismo, se destruyeron obuses D-30 en las regiones de Kharkov y Pobeda, y obuses en la región de Pavlovka, además del derribo de dos drones y la interceptación de 5 misiles de los lanzadores “Himars” y “Vilkha”.
En el frente de la República Popular de Lugansk, el informe indica la liquidación de cuatro grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, ya que las pérdidas sufridas por esas fuerzas en esta dirección ascendieron a 90 soldados, y dos carros blindados de combate y 3 vehículos fueron neutralizados.


----------



## magufone (Miércoles a la(s) 11:10 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo el otro día ví claramente la opción 1, ayudado por el vodkazo que me metí.
> Pero hoy hay dos cosas que me hacen dudar de que no se entre desde Bielorrusia:
> 
> - El nombramiento de Gerasimov, que indica que algo gordo va a ocurrir. Y tiene que estar al mando el Jefe del Estado Mayor.
> ...



Una escalada fuerte por un lado va a tener contrapartida por la otra. Ahi se veria la capacidad real de ambos lados. Pero no creo que vayan por ahi.


----------



## Pato Sentado (Miércoles a la(s) 11:11 PM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



Los obuses en si mismos están relativamente seguros, pero las vainas de propelente son otra cosa, y no parece haber quedado ni una, ni los saquitos.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 11:11 PM)

El experto militar Boris Rozhin sobre la toma de Soledar y las operaciones militares en Artemovsk y Svatove

Soledar.
Continúa la operación de limpieza en la ciudad. Hay un gran número de soldados enemigos muertos en la ciudad.
El enemigo se mantiene en los suburbios del oeste y en la estación de nombre "Sal".


Artemovsk.
Nuestras tropas están avanzando en la parte sureste de Artemovsk.
Hoy liberado Opytne.
Al norte de Artemovsk, continuaron los combates por las fortificaciones cercanas a Krasnaya Gora (el asentamiento en sí sigue ocupado por las AFU).
Los combates también prosiguieron en Kleshcheyevka.

Svatovo.
Batallas posicionales cerca de Novoselovskoye, Kuzemovka y Makeyevka.
En Krasnolimansky nuestras tropas rechazaron los ataques enemigos y mejoraron ligeramente su posición táctica.

BORIS ROZHIN


----------



## Adriano II (Miércoles a la(s) 11:13 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo el otro día ví claramente la opción 1, ayudado por el vodkazo que me metí.
> Pero hoy hay dos cosas que me hacen dudar de que no se entre desde Bielorrusia:
> 
> - El nombramiento de Gerasimov, que indica que algo gordo va a ocurrir. Y tiene que estar al mando el Jefe del Estado Mayor.
> ...



Putin lo ha dicho claramente

Sea lo que sea tiene que ver directamente con los paises de la OTAN (No con Ucrania)

Se han saltado todas las líneas rojas y ha dicho que hasta aquí hemos llegado. Qué se les acabó eso de ver los toros desde la barrera

Yo mando tropezientos tanques pero oye que no soy parte del conflicto ehhhh

Hasta lo de Gerasimov tiene sentido, todo sube de nivel y lo de Ucrania pasa a ser solo una parte del todo Gerasimov para el "todo" y Surovivkin que siga con lo de Ucrania

Al final se va a liar gorda pero gorda de cojones


----------



## ATARAXIO (Miércoles a la(s) 11:14 PM)

El presupuesto real de Defensa en 2023 será de 26.341 millones de euros, más del 2% del PIB comprometido por Sánchez | lamarea.com


El presupuesto real para Defensa está muy por encima del consignado oficialmente y está por encima del 2% del PIB que prometió Sánchez




www.lamarea.com





EL REARME DE ESPAÑA Y EUROPA SOLO PUEDEN SIGNIFICAR DOS COSAS :

1) O vivimos en un mundo muy peligroso con unas tensiones enormes a punto de explotar y por lo tanto los misiles españoles están dirigidos a Marruecos, Argelia " y Rusia " ... Algo que no tiene mucho sentido pues España está llena de millones de marroquíes que serían entonces enemigos y Rusia no nos ha hecho nada ...

2) Los políticos son unos empleados de organizaciones mafiosas y criminales, que saquean países montando epidemias, guerras impostadas y otra tramas de ingeniería financiera, y de esa manera desvían miles y miles de millones de euros del dinero robado a los habitantes a través del saqueo de los impuestos, con la disculpa de medidas sanitarias o de la defensa de enemigos imaginarios. 

PUTIN, PUTIN, PUTIN, PUTIN ..... Estimado Putin . Se te ve muy alegre con la victoria del comunista Lula ... La Unión Soviética volviendo a extender sus tentáculos. 

AY LOS BRICS !!!! que ya volvéis a controlar Brasil .

Bueno, no solo Brasil, todos los países sudamericanos, España, Europa e incluso Estados Unidos ¿ acaso no es Biden partidario de la globalización ?

¿ y qué es la globalización sino el sueño eterno de Rusia de extender el comunismo ? Lo que antes se hacía con terrorismo y guerras, ahora con coronavirus y pucherazos. Sin duda es mejor asaltar gobiernos creando millones de votos imaginarios que atentar el día antes de las elecciones como es la costumbre . 

Realmente lo estáis consiguiendo. El nuevo método funciona mucho mejor. Se nota la pasta de China y de los países forrados de petrodólares que no solo compran equipos de fútbol, sino partidos políticos, plataformas mediáticas y cualquier empresa que pueda lavar el cerebro a la población. 

AY EL FORO DE DAVOS DEL QUE PUTIN ES UN MIEMBRO INDISPENSABLE !

AY DE SUS FILIARES EL FORO DE SAO PAULO Y EL GRUPO DE PUEBLA, CATERVA DE NARCOTRAFICANTES DEL ZAPATERO ES UN MIEMBRO DESTACABLE. 









Xi Jinping inaugura el Foro de Davos: 'Hemos de eliminar los muros'


El líder comunista Xi Jinping ha inaugurado el globalista Foro de Davos clamando por una "economía mundial abierta".




gaceta.es













El Foro de Sao Paulo y el Grupo de Puebla: una amenaza del s.XXI - Centinela


Cuando Occidente celebraba cantando Winds of change la caída del muro de Berlín allá por el año 1989, convencidos de...




revistacentinela.es

























Reacción de Putin a la victoria de Lula en Brasil


El mandatario ruso ha felicitado a Lula, con quien confía poder "seguir desarrollando una cooperación constructiva" entre ambos países




as.com













Putin felicita a Lula y confía desarrollar cooperación estratégica con Brasil


Moscú, 20 dic (EFE).- El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, felicitó este martes a Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva por la victoria en las elecciones presidenciales brasileñas y confió en el desarrollo de los lazos estratégicos entre ambos países, informó el Kremlin. "Durante la conversación...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## ATARAXIO (Miércoles a la(s) 11:15 PM)

Resumido :

Putin apoya a Lula. 

FIN


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Miércoles a la(s) 11:16 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué bien se vive en Europa, eh....



vive bien el que vive bien...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5IFPftW-6Q


----------



## dabuti (Miércoles a la(s) 11:17 PM)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
11 ENE, 16:02
*Ucrania perdió alrededor de 25,000 personas en la lucha por Soledar, ex enviado de LPR a Rusia*
Según Rodion Miroshnik, estas bajas son insustituibles y "dejarán una huella en la capacidad de combate de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas".

MOSCÚ, 11 de enero. /TASS/. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas perdieron alrededor de 25.000 personas en combates por la ciudad de Soledar, RPD, dice el ex enviado de LPR a Moscú, Rodion Miroshnik.
"Ucrania pagó un precio increíble por la viabilidad política de la preservación de Soledar, incomparable con la realidad", dijo Miroshnik a TASS. "Al final, en un intento por mantener una ciudad de 10.000 habitantes, desperdiciaron el doble y medio. Solo un régimen títere colonial está dispuesto a sufrir tales bajas", dijo.
Según Miroshnik, estas bajas son irreemplazables y "dejarán una huella en la capacidad de combate de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas".
"Al lanzar unidades insuficientemente equipadas y entrenadas a la acción, el régimen de Zelensky buscó crear el mito de que una victoria ucraniana es posible", agregó el exenviado.

A última hora del miércoles, el empresario ruso Yevgeny Prigozhin anunció que el PMC de Wagner tomó el control de la ciudad de Soledar, y que los combates continuaron en el centro de la ciudad. El miércoles, el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, Igor Konashenkov, anunció que las fuerzas rusas bloquearon Soledar desde el norte y el sur, con enfrentamientos dentro de la ciudad. Según Yan Gagin, experto militar y asesor del jefe interino de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, puede que queden unos 500 militares ucranianos en Soledar.


----------



## Pato Sentado (Miércoles a la(s) 11:18 PM)

Yago de Cosas Militares ha publicado una entrevista a un argentino que estuvo 4meses luchando en la Legión Internacional ucraniana. En 45min echa por tierra un montón de tópicos que nos llevan metiendo a machamartillo desde el inicio:
-Los rusos no tienen drones y no los saben usar.
-La artillería rusa no apunta, sólo machaca.
-La OpSec rusa es un desastre y los ucranianos lo hacen fenomenal.
-Hay muy pocos extranjeros en las fuerzas ucranianas.
Lo recomiendo. Lo tira todo por tierra.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 11:23 PM)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Yago de Cosas Militares ha publicado una entrevista a un argentino que estuvo 4meses luchando en la Legión Internacional ucraniana. En 45min echa por tierra un montón de tópicos que nos llevan metiendo a machamartillo desde el inicio:
> -Los rusos no tienen drones y no los saben usar.
> -La artillería rusa no apunta, sólo machaca.
> -La OpSec rusa es un desastre y los ucranianos lo hacen fenomenal.
> ...



No entiendo como no están ya en Moscú


----------



## kikepm (Miércoles a la(s) 11:24 PM)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...



Lo que fue una de los factores del empeoramiento de la inflación de Weimar, sumado a las condiciones políticas de conflicto permanente entre los distintos estamentos de la sociedad alemana, que llevó a la clase dirigente alemana a emitir cantidades crecientes de papiermarks para sostener el gasto desenfrenado.

Las consecuencias de corto plazo fueron desastrosas, hambre, miseria, historias de terror vividas en primera persona por la clase media alemana y que aún hoy no han cicatrizado.

Las consecuencias posteriores, tras la humillación y las ganas de revancha contra Francia, las principales motivaciones para el completo desastre que no tardó en llegar.

Recomiendo fervorosamente la lectura del clásico de Fergusson "Cuando el dinero muere", fácil de encontrar en internet, un clásico sobre lo que esperemos nunca vuelva a repetirse, pero que algunos se empeñan en reproducir.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Miércoles a la(s) 11:26 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Están todos quemados enfrente, debían de estar cargados con la saquetas de pólvora dentro para tirar más rápido, salen unos segundos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324866



Vale vale, eso tiene sentido, se han quedado sin propelente.


----------



## Pato Sentado (Miércoles a la(s) 11:29 PM)

El propelente va en saquitos que se ponen en la vaina, pero se tienen varias iguales si vas a tirar salvas rápido y sin ajuste. Y eso arde/explota con mirarlo. Los pepinos llevan una pared de 2cm de acero. Hace falta muuucho para dañarlos y que exploten.


----------



## Kill33r (Miércoles a la(s) 11:30 PM)

Luego la gente se pregunta por qué se hizo los pactos de Abraham

Marruecos,Israel EEUU


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 11:30 PM)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Yago de Cosas Militares ha publicado una entrevista a un argentino que estuvo 4meses luchando en la Legión Internacional ucraniana. En 45min echa por tierra un montón de tópicos que nos llevan metiendo a machamartillo desde el inicio:
> -Los rusos no tienen drones y no los saben usar.
> -La artillería rusa no apunta, sólo machaca.
> -La OpSec rusa es un desastre y los ucranianos lo hacen fenomenal.
> ...



No pienso entrar en ese yt, pero por lo que dices debe ser de un argentino del que se posteó hace muchos meses una entrevista aquí. Decía justo lo que pones. Me acuerdo que comentaba lo de los drones rusos y el T90.


----------



## Pato Sentado (Miércoles a la(s) 11:35 PM)

En medios rusos no lo ponen como una destitución de Surovikin, sino que al poner una persona de rango superior y procedente de Tierra significa que esto va a ir amas. Surovikin venía del escalafón del Aire aunque hubiera nacido en los Paracas. Surovikin no se va pero vienen más cosas, y será por tierra.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Miércoles a la(s) 11:37 PM)

*t.me/azmilitary11/33243*




Suiza está impidiendo que terceros países suministren sus municiones a Ucrania, informa Europapress, citando a la ministra de Defensa española, Margarita Robles. Según la publicación, la titular del Ministerio de Defensa español se indignó por esto y dijo que estaba profundamente decepcionada por la falta de armas suizas del régimen de Kiev.

Anteriormente, Suiza rechazó la solicitud de Alemania de transferir municiones para los cañones autopropulsados antiaéreos Gepard a Ucrania, así como la solicitud de Dinamarca de enviar 22 vehículos blindados de transporte de personal con ruedas Piranha de fabricación suiza a Ucrania.

Diría que nuestra ministra de defensa se refiere a los cañones antiaéreos Suizos Oerlikon 35/90 y su munición que son parte del sistema antiaéreo Skyguard/Skydor que el EA tiene como defensa de punto en la mayoría de bases aéreas.


----------



## Pato Sentado (Miércoles a la(s) 11:37 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> No pienso entrar en ese yt, pero por lo que dices debe ser de un argentino del que se posteó hace muchos meses una entrevista aquí. Decía justo lo que pones. Me acuerdo que comentaba lo de los drones rusos y el T90.



Puede ser el mismo. Trajo otro que era un bocazas pero o explico nada, pero este se le ve más pro y escueto. Y se fue defraudado, sobre todo con el tema de la OpSec


----------



## Señor X (Miércoles a la(s) 11:39 PM)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Puede ser el mismo. Trajo otro que era un bocazas pero o explico nada, pero este se le ve más pro y escueto. Y se fue defraudado, sobre todo con el tema de la OpSec



Será este supongo. Video de hace varios meses.


----------



## Roedr (Miércoles a la(s) 11:41 PM)

Señor X dijo:


> Será este supongo. Video de hace varios meses.



Sí, era este al que me refería, creo que lo posteaste tú. Thx.


----------



## Focus in (Miércoles a la(s) 11:49 PM)




----------



## _LoKy_ (Miércoles a la(s) 11:50 PM)

Eugene Prigozhin informó de que el cadáver del mercenario británico Chris Parry, cuya desaparición se había denunciado días antes, fue encontrado en Soledar. Con él se encontraron documentos a nombre de otro voluntario británico, Andrew Bagshaw.

En el momento de su hallazgo, Parry estaba equipado con armas y munición, lo que indica que servía en un batallón ucraniano.

@epoddubny


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 11:51 PM)




----------



## John Nash (Miércoles a la(s) 11:51 PM)

Guerre en Ukraine en direct : les combats actuels près des villes de Bakhmout et Soledar, dans l’est du pays, sont « le scénario le plus sanglant de cette guerre »


Un conseiller de la présidence ukrainienne, Mykhaïlo Podoliak, et plusieurs responsables ont répété que ces villes ne sont pas sous contrôle russe, contrairement à ce qu’affirmait le groupe de mercenaires Wagner à propos de Soledar. Le président ukrainien, Volodymyr Zelensky, a assuré que le...




www.lemonde.fr





_« Tout ce qui se passe aujourd’hui en direction de Bakhmout ou de Soledar est le scénario le plus sanglant de cette guerre »_, a déclaré dans un entretien avec l’Agence France Presse Mykhaïlo Podoliak, un conseiller de la présidence ukrainienne.

¨Lo que está pasando en Bakmut y Soledar es el episodio más sangriento de esta guerra¨.

En las fotos satélite se muestran posiciones arrasadas por la artillería rusa. Las pérdidas ucras deben ser colosales.


----------



## rejon (Miércoles a la(s) 11:55 PM)




----------



## Guaguei (Miércoles a la(s) 11:56 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Resumido :
> 
> Putin apoya a Lula.
> 
> FIN



yo no pienso eso, creo que putin es prudente y bienintencionado pero no tonto, dice lo que piensa, que espera que vaya bien

Lula creo que es a quien apoyan los democratas usanos, y ha salido de la carcel o lo han sacado
hablo con Lopez Obrador incluso antes de tomar el cargo de crear una moneda unica para latinoamerica, Obrador dijo que ahora no es buen momento
huele a iniciar la construccion una especie de unioneuropea corrupta del caos para influenciar o controlar a toda latinoamerica
Lula creo que es o sera agendista, tirano sanitario y lo que le digan, pero tiene buena marca, buena piel de cordero, es de izquierdas, del pueblo llano, es perfecto, no tan identitario proteccionista y patriota como Bolsonaro, de derechas, que a las elites usana les dan repelus

no hay izquierdas o derechas ya, estamos en otra onda ya wey, actualizaros

Maduro es de izquierdas, pero es malo, Bolsonaro de derechas es malo tambien
el criterio no es ese derecha izquierda, eso es solo para despistar y liar y dividir y elejir al debil, el criterio es si te dejas meter mano a tu pais, y traicionarlo y venderlo y obedecer

Lula ya va en bolandas, con la manifestacion por fraude en Brasil y los disturbios provocados durante la misma por unos pocos supuestamente de izquierdas, ya le estan haciendo las performances y tomando el control, el solo es una persona por mucho presidente que sea, cogida por las bolas


----------



## xenofonte (Miércoles a la(s) 11:58 PM)

niraj dijo:


> КОРНИЛОВ
> 
> 
> Владимир Корнилов, политический обозреватель медиагруппы «Россия Сегодня»
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Ayer a la(s) 12:00 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324912
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324914
> 
> 
> ...



normalmente ponen el cadaver con todo lujo de detalles en hd,,,


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Ayer a la(s) 12:00 AM)

John Nash dijo:


> Guerre en Ukraine en direct : les combats actuels près des villes de Bakhmout et Soledar, dans l’est du pays, sont « le scénario le plus sanglant de cette guerre »
> 
> 
> Un conseiller de la présidence ukrainienne, Mykhaïlo Podoliak, et plusieurs responsables ont répété que ces villes ne sont pas sous contrôle russe, contrairement à ce qu’affirmait le groupe de mercenaires Wagner à propos de Soledar. Le président ukrainien, Volodymyr Zelensky, a assuré que le...
> ...



no tan colosales cuando la artilleria rusa no es precisa


----------



## Epicii (Ayer a la(s) 12:02 AM)

Roedr dijo:


> Bórralo y ya está.



Ya lo postearon otros, y si lo borro lo seguirán poniendo...
Prefiero que lean que es una fake


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 12:04 AM)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo no pienso eso, creo que putin es prudente y bienintencionado pero no tonto, dice lo que piensa, que espera que vaya bien
> Lula creo que es a quien apoyan los democratas usanos, y ha salido de la carcel o lo han sacado
> hablo con Lopez Obrador incluso antes de tomar el cargo de crear una moneda unica para latinoamerica, Obrador dijo que ahora no es buen momento
> huele a inuciar la construccion una especie de unioneuropea para influenciar a toda latinoamerica
> Lula creo que es o sera agendista, tirano sanitario y lo que le digan, pero tiene buena marca, buena piel de cordero, es de izquierdas, del pueblo llano, es perfecto



*El pucherazo en Brasil es indiscutible, al igual que el golpe de estado a Trump. Quien lo dude o vive en la inopia o está mal informado. ( o directamente es subnormal ) *

Es decir, Biden y Lula son los candidatos de los mismos jefes, del mismo grupo mafioso supranacional que controla los medios de comunicación y que también controlaba twitter hasta que lo compró Elon Musk 









Lula gana la presidencia a Bolsonaro por la mínima y Brasil queda dividido


Lula da Silva volverá a presidir Brasil. El líder progresista se convertirá en el próximo presidente del país tras haber ganado por la mínima la segunda vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales. El candidato izquierdista del Partido de los Trabajadores (PT) logró el 50,90% de los votos frente al...




www.20minutos.es





60.335.803 votos fueron para Lula frente a los 58.200.414 votos que recabó Bolsonaro, lo que supone tan solo *2,1 millones de votos de diferencia* para un país en el que 156 millones de ciudadanos estaban llamados a participar.


----------



## Praktica (Ayer a la(s) 12:11 AM)

*Podolyaka explica cómo ha cambiado la táctica de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas contra las FAU desde principios de enero - Alexander Lublinsky*
10 de enero de 2023 16:26
Эксперт Кошкин: спецоперация предупредила агрессию Украины против России
tr ddee

*El mando militar ruso cambió la táctica de las operaciones de combate en Ucrania a finales de Diciembre y principios de Enero, l*o que permitió lograr *resultados tangibles* en el marco de las operaciones, afirmó el periodista militar y videobloguero Yuriy *Podolyaka* en la emisión del programa Vremya Pokazet del Canal Uno.

Según Podolyaka, las *nuevas tácticas* del mando ruso son ya evidentes: 

Durante la *última semana y media*, ha habido un *trabajo muy duro en la línea de frente.*​
*Pero las tropas rusas están atacando a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas no sólo en la línea de contacto, sino también en la retaguardia enemiga. *La parte rusa cambió a esta nueva táctica poco antes del comienzo de las vacaciones de Año Nuevo. Las Fuerzas Armadas rusas* concentran sus esfuerzos en atacar los lugares donde se concentran los efectivos, así como las zonas donde las Fuerzas Armadas acumulan combustible, municiones, armas, pertrechos y cuarteles generales. La ‘geografía’ de tales ataques de las tropas rusas en la retaguardia ucraniana es muy amplia.*​
*Todo esto se está llevando a cabo desde las fronteras del óblast de Belgorod hasta el sur del propio Donbass,* es decir, se está trabajando muy duro tanto en la línea del frente como en la retaguardia del enemigo. Y está dando resultados. También llamó la atención sobre el hecho de que a finales de 2022, las tropas rusas intentaron destruir la infraestructura militar y energética de Ucrania, *mientras que durante las fiestas de Año Nuevo, los ataques se llevaron a cabo principalmente contra almacenes de las FAU y concentraciones de tropa enemiga.*​
*Esto obliga a la parte ucraniana a celebrar reuniones de emergencia* en las que se toman decisiones difíciles. En esencia, *Kiev tiene que elegir entre huir vergonzosamente de secciones estratégicamente importantes del frente o poner a las unidades de sus fuerzas armadas en calderos. *Para las tropas rusas, sin embargo, sus nuevas tácticas proporcionan la base para futuras acciones exitosas.


*Las tropas rusas han convertido además los sistemas de defensa antiaérea ucranianos en prioritarios, *con ataques muy precisos.
*También las instalaciones de infraestructura de Internet son objetivos *de las armas de alta precisión. Podolyaka señala que* los ataques se llevan a cabo con una intensidad inusualmente alta, y la parte ucraniana no tiene pausa para reconstruir instalaciones destruidas. *Como resultado, la capacidad de propaganda de Kiev se ve gravemente afectada.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
*'¿Por qué tenemos que morir?' La agonía de las FAU en Soledar irrumpe en la CNN*
2023-01-11 20:01
«Почему мы должны умирать?» Агония ВСУ в Соледаре прорвалась в эфир CNN
tr dee

La *cobertura mediática occidental de los combates en Ucrania tiende a centrarse en tres aspectos: 'atrocidades rusas', 'pérdida de eficacia combativa del ejército ruso' y 'éxitos de las FAU'.

'En Soledar, nadie cuenta los muertos'

La CNN, que actúa como portavoz político de la administración de Biden, sigue rigurosamente esta línea. Pero incluso ahí, a veces se cuelan cosas* que no encajan en este concepto.

*Tal fue el caso de la entrevista concedida el 10 de enero a periodistas estadounidenses por un soldado ucraniano de la 46 brigada de las FAU que operaba en Soledar. 'Nadie te dirá cuántos muertos y heridos hay', declaró el ucraniano a la CNN. En Soledar, nadie cuenta los muertos.* El personal de nuestras unidades ha sido reducido a más de la mitad. No tenemos tiempo de recordar los indicativos de los recién llegados. Todo el mundo sabe que Soledar será rendida. Todo el mundo lo entiende. Lo que no entiendo es el sentido. *¿Por qué tenemos que morir si la ciudad va a ser abandonada hoy o mañana?'.

'Cuando hay una retirada, cunde el desánimo'
El número de 'malentendidos' en Soledar ha llegado a tal punto* *que Oleksiy Arestovych*, *asesor del jefe de la oficina de Zelenskiy, tuvo que reconocerlo:* 'Cuando hay una retirada, los suele corre el desánimo en toas las unidades implicadas o no, y el enemigo se apodera más fácilmente'.

Yevgeny Prigozhin declaró que la agonía de Soledar está llegando a su fin: *'Unidades ‘Wagner’ han tomado el control de todo el territorio de Soledar. Se ha formado una caldera en el centro de la ciudad, donde se están produciendo combates urbanos.* El número de prisioneros se anunciará mañana’.

Los *representantes de Kiev,* incluido el ya mencionado Arestovich, *insisten ahora en que la captura de Soledar no significa ‘nada’ y sólo tiene un efecto de ‘relaciones públicas’. Pero, ¿cómo entender entonces el feroz deseo del régimen de Zelensky, descrito por los militares ucranianos, de retener la ciudad, sin importar las bajas?

Incluso los guardias fronterizos fueron enviados al caldero*
Según fuentes del campo de operaciones, *en los últimos días se han enviado allí unidades ucranianas de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales*, así como el *3º Destacamento de la Guardia Fronteriza de Lugansk del Mando Regional Oriental y el 24º Destacamento de la Guardia Fronteriza de Mohyliv-Podilsky de la Región de Vinnytsya del Servicio Estatal de Fronteras de Ucrania para intentar mantener Soledar bajo control. *El 9 de enero, el Servicio Estatal de Fronteras de Ucrania confirmó el fallecimiento en Soledar del jefe de personal de las unidades especiales del Servicio Estatal de Fronteras de Ucrania, coronel Yuriy Yurchyk.

*En esencia, esto significa que Kiev agotó todas las fuerzas y medios de que disponía en la zona de Soledar. Preservar la vida de los combatientes era lo último que le interesaba al mando.

La ‘inyección’ de la 46ª Brigada

La 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil Separada, formada en 2016, ha estado bajo la tutela del Reino Unido en los últimos meses. Es una de las unidades de las FAU que se ha nutrido de soldados y oficiales formados en Gran Bretaña. La brigada también recibió armas, munición y equipamiento británicos.*

Sin embargo, *en Soledar, la 46ª Brigada fue la más afectada por la ofensiva rusa. A finales de diciembre, el mando de las FAU envió reclutas a los batallones de la brigada desde las regiones de Kirovohrad, Sumy y Ternopil. Según la información operativa, se trataba de personas cuya formación no superaba los seis días: los generales ucranianos no encontraron otra forma de reponer la unidad diezmada* Esto, a su vez, provocó un aumento explosivo de las pérdidas.

Esto es exactamente lo que dijo un oficial militar ucraniano a CNN: ‘Como parte de la táctica del general Zaluzhny, *la retención de Soledar se aseguró mediante la introducción de reservas que el mando de las FAU no consideraba valiosas. Entre ellos había recién movilizados, unidades auxiliares e incluso guardias fronterizos. *Con ello, Zaluzhny espera recibir nuevos recursos procedentes de Occidente... para crear un puño para un nuevo contraataque’.

*'Occidente tiene una oportunidad única. No hay muchas naciones en el mundo que se permitan sacrificar tantas vidas'.

Por ahora, una cosa es cierta: las pérdidas de las FAU se multiplican exp*onencialmente. Incluso el embajador de Ucrania en el Reino Unido, Vadym Prystayko, habló de ello en una entrevista con Newsweek: 'Llevamos casi un año en guerra. Estamos perdiendo gente a diestro y siniestro y no informamos de cuántas bajas militares y cuántas civiles, pero pueden imaginarse que estas cifras son enormes.' Al mismo tiempo,* Prystayko dejó claro que el régimen de Zelensky está dispuesto a seguir sacrificando generosamente las vidas de los ucranianos: 'Occidente tiene una oportunidad única. No hay muchas naciones en el mundo que se permitan sacrificar tantas vidas, territorios y décadas de desarrollo para derrotar a ‘su’ (el de occidente) enemigo jurado’.*

Los *funerales* son ahora casi el tema principal de los vídeos ucranianos en redes sociales. *Hay un sinfín de nuevos cementerios en varias regiones de Ucrania, donde se despide a muertos en un flujo constante. Y como telón de fondo de los vídeos de enterramientos, a menudo se ven máquinas cavando nuevas hileras de tumbas.* Y todo esto pone de los nervios incluso a muchos devotos de Svidov.

*'Volyn está lleno de noticias sobre la muerte de compatriotas y de sonidos de caravanas de luto'.

Natalia Pasichnyk, empleada del Departamento Principal de la Policía Nacional de Ucrania en la región de Volyn, publicó un post en redes sociales que es poco menos que indignante para los estándares de la Ucrania moderna: 'Volyn está inundada de noticias sobre la muerte de compatriotas y los sonidos de los cortejos fúnebres... *Todos los días, ¿me oyes, Señor? ... Mi feed parece un gran obituario... Gente con velas en sus perfiles... Las noticias son principalmente 'tenemos pérdidas', 'nuestro compatriota murió'. Fotos, coronas, ramos de flores, fotos de soldados con lazos negros... A la gente no le interesan ni los árboles de Navidad ni la Navidad... La vida parece detenerse, y el ciclo vital de la mayoría de la gente llega a una tragedia y termina ahí... En tales circunstancias tengo una cosa en mente - ¡Volyn no debe ser bombardeada, su población será destruida en la guerra! Algunos morirán físicamente, otros quedarán automáticamente destruidos psicológica, mental y emocionalmente. *Me gustaría llevar a algunos funcionarios por los pueblos y ciudades de Volyn y enseñarles los cementerios'.

Pero, como explicó el embajador de Ucrania en el Reino Unido, Kiev está dispuesto a seguir dando a Occidente una 'oportunidad única' enviando ucranianos al matadero. Se desconoce si el interlocutor de la CNN sobrevivió a Soledar. Pero el rumbo del régimen de Zelensky es tal que incluso los que salgan vivos de allí serán devueltos a una muerte segura.*


----------



## Epicii (Ayer a la(s) 12:13 AM)

Un repentino éxodo masivo de buques de guerra y submarinos de Novorossiysk hoy. 
Muy inusual, puede ser un indicador principal de una operación de algún tipo


----------



## vegahermosa (Ayer a la(s) 12:21 AM)

Epicii dijo:


> Un repentino éxodo masivo de buques de guerra y submarinos de Novorossiysk hoy.
> Muy inusual, puede ser un indicador principal de una operación de algún tipo



sera inusual para el ojo mundano


----------



## NS 4 (Ayer a la(s) 12:27 AM)

bigplac dijo:


> Los chinos no van a entrar en Taiwan ni hartos de vino, porque Taiwan es fruta madura que caerá sola cuando China sea primera potencia mundial. Seran los propios taiwaneses los que supliquen ser China, con status especial. Y para eso en principio solo falta una generación.
> Y si no consiguen ser primera potencia mundial y USA les gana, menos conseguirían invadiendo Taiwán



Bueno...no es mala noticia para los Taiwaneses...coño, al menos no seran comunistas por cojones...sino por futuro digno y afinidad con sus hermanos del continente.

Cosa que me parece...no es baladi en los tiempos totalitarios que corren.


----------



## fulcrum29smt (Ayer a la(s) 12:32 AM)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El propelente va en saquitos que se ponen en la vaina, pero se tienen varias iguales si vas a tirar salvas rápido y sin ajuste. Y eso arde/explota con mirarlo. Los pepinos llevan una pared de 2cm de acero. Hace falta muuucho para dañarlos y que exploten.



Eso es en el caso de que la munición sea un mortero, en ese caso se añaden pequeños saquitos con explosivo para tener mayor carga impulsora.

Pero en el caso de la mayoría de cañones modernos y obuses se usa una carga impulsora, que son las que aparecen quemadas y vacias todas en el vídeo, más aparte la granada o proyectil que son las que estaba intentando salvar ese chalado.







Ejemplo de carga en un obús M-777.


----------



## NS 4 (Ayer a la(s) 12:34 AM)

visaman dijo:


> te has levantado hoy muy español? raro con el tiron bildutarra que tenéis por defecto allí



A fe mia que por caracteristicas, forma de pensar, tenacidad, cojones y bravura...el español que sale vasco...cuidao con el. OJO!!!


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 12:38 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *El pucherazo en Brasil es indiscutible, al igual que el golpe de estado a Trump. Quien lo dude o vive en la inopia o está mal informado. ( o directamente es subnormal ) *
> 
> Es decir, Biden y Lula son los candidatos de los mismos jefes, del mismo grupo mafioso supranacional que controla los medios de comunicación y que también controlaba twitter hasta que lo compró Elon Musk
> 
> ...



si, Lula estara ya teledirigido o lo intentaran doblegar lo que se pueda con todo tipo de tecnicas CIA style, empezando de buenas y si no de malas, o cuando menos era el candidato que mas les interesaba a los reptilianos que gobiernan usa ahora

la agenda2030 es el cuento de buenas por exelencia, hasta se lo puede hasta tragar, (mira Piñera en chile hablando gilipolleces de transhumanismo, lo tomaron el pelo pero bien, como hablando del año 2400) cambio climatico, salvar el planeta, un mundo mejor y bla bla bla
asi como cuando no puedes poner sucursales de central de inteligencia, o centros mafiosos de sobornos y chantajes, lo haces de buenas y lo llamas ONG y repartes dolares a quien haga lo que quieres, y haga manifestaciones, o boicots a manifestaciones o cosas mas turbias y secretas

no has viste el show de guaido, por ideas no sera

es solo mi opinion, no soy guru


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 12:43 AM)

Guaguei dijo:


> si, Lula estara ya teledirigido o lo intentaran doblegar lo que se pueda con todo tipo de tecnicas CIA style, empezando de buenas y sino de malas, o cuando menos era el candidato que mas les interesaba a los reptilianos que gobiernan usa ahora
> 
> no has viste el show de guaido, por ideas no sera
> 
> es solo mi opinion, no soy guru



Lula es el candidato de las teles españolas igual que Biden. 

Por lo tanto tienen los mismos jefes. 

Solo hay que saber a quién pertenecen las teles


----------



## Iskra (Ayer a la(s) 12:49 AM)

Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 322, 11/01/2023. Noah Petróvich Adamia (21 de diciembre de 1917 – 3 de julio de 1942)...


fue un francotirador soviético de origen georgiano de la Infantería Naval durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Participó en el movimiento de francotiradores de Sebastopol y entrenó personalmente a unos ochenta francotiradores. A Adamia se le atribuye haber matado a...




telegra.ph




*Teatro de Operaciones Militares (TOM) Día 322, 11/01/2023. *


Spoiler: Héroe georgiano caído en Sebastopol



Noah Petróvich Adamia (21 de diciembre de 1917 – 3 de julio de 1942)fue un francotirador soviético de origen georgiano de la Infantería Naval durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial y Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Participó en el movimiento de francotiradores de Sebastopol y entrenó personalmente a unos ochenta francotiradores. A Adamia se le atribuye haber matado a más de 200 soldados alemanes durante la Batalla de Sebastopol, antes de morir en combate un día antes de la caída de la ciudad.



Esta noticia es muy importante y tiene sus consecuencias. *Rusia sustituyó hoy al comandante de las fuerzas militares que combaten en Ucrania desde febrero de 2022, cargo que asumirá Valeri Guerásimov, actual jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército ruso.*
Guerásimov, de 67 años, releva al general Serguéi Surovikin, quien fue el que recomendó en noviembre la retirada rusa del norte de la región ucraniana de Jersón, "considerado el peor revés sufrido por las tropas rusas en el conflicto". Por orden del ministro de Defensa, Serguéi Shoigú, Surovikin ejercerá a partir de ahora el cargo de subjefe de la agrupación conjunta de tropas en la zona de la "operación militar especial".
El motivo del nombramiento de Guerasimov es "la ampliación de la magnitud de los objetivos a cumplir y la necesidad de la organización de una cooperación más estrecha entre las diferentes tropas del Ejército ruso". Además, la llegada de Guerasimov al cargo busca mejorar la calidad de los suministros y la efectividad del mando de la agrupación de fuerzas.
La nota, como siempre de la prensa occidental, que contiene sus venenos propios, dice "considerado el peor revés sufrido por las tropas rusas en el conflicto", la salida de Jersón, eso lo señalan los incultos, los estafetas de líneas editoriales imperiales. El movimiento de Surovikin, entrará en los anales de la historia militar como uno de los mejores movimientos militares, ni una sola baja, descompuso a las fuerzas enemigas, al obligarlas a mantener una ciudad que es indefendible en el estado en que estaba en noviembre.
El general Serguéi Surovikin, fue el hombre de la situación para estabilizar los frentes, bajarle la temperatura a los ucronazis y dejarlos en negativo, y eso sucedió. Hoy seguirá desde su posición, preparando los próximos pasos, porque la clave de la noticia es: "la ampliación de la magnitud de los objetivos a cumplir" ¿es que esta gente no sabe leer o no saben lo que esa frase conlleva?, nadie nombra al Jefe de Estado Mayor del ejército ruso, como comandante de la "operación militar especial".
Cuando pasó la llegada de Surovikin, recuerdo haberle respondido a más de uno, no se preocupen, *todos los planes de esta "operación militar especial" vienen del Estado Mayor ruso*. Los rusos se ha adelantado a lo que viene mañana, si la OTAN, comenzando con el payaso de Trudeau, que ha prometido una batería antiaérea yanki de última generación, veremos si los yankis se la venden, accediesen a las solicitudes desesperadas de los ucranianos, artillería de más de 100 km, Rusia hará desaparecer a ucrania como Estado.
Guerasimov, no es cualquier general, *la doctrina militar rusa, lean bien, DOCTRINA, es la doctrina "Guerasimov"*. Del mismísimo general recién nombrado Comandante de la "operación militar especial". Esto que se ha decidido, no es una consideración banal, es más, me atrevo a escribir ahora mismo, que el general Serguéi Surovikin, será el nuevo Jefe de estado Mayor, cuando pase a retiro el General Valeri Vasílievich Guerasimov.


Lo que motivan los cambios, son los objetivos a cumplir en esta etapa.* Occidente quiere negociar en mejores condiciones, eso no será perdiendo Soledar y Bajmut. *Por ello, se han empleado en un camino sin retorno, lo dijimos antes, la guerra consiste en que una de las partes, le impone su voluntad a la otra.

Envíos de vehículos blindados ligeros de parte de EEUU, Francia, Turquía, Alemania.
Polonia, dispuesta a entregar una compañía de tanques Leopard a Ucrania. El presidente polaco, Andrzej Duda, que se reunió este miércoles con el presidente ucraniano, aseguró que su país está dispuesto a entregarlos "como parte del establecimiento de una coalición internacional".El comentario de Duda se conoció después de que el Gobierno de Alemania, que los fabrica y tendría que autorizar su traslado a un tercer país, dijera que de momento no hay una petición de Varsovia al respecto. "Nosotros, dentro de esta coalición internacional, hemos decidido incluir un primer lote de tanques, que, espero, se unirán a otros tanques Leopard y más (tanques) que pronto enviarán otros países", escribió el presidente polaco.
Sólo los misiles de un alcance de más de 100 km nos permitirán acelerar de forma significativa la desocupación de los territorios". Ucrania podrá ganar la guerra este año si los países occidentales multiplican las entregas de armas, sobre todo misiles de largo alcance, estimó el miércoles Mijaílo Podoliak, asesor de la presidencia ucraniana, prometiendo que estos sistemas no servirán para atacar el territorio ruso.
Canadá donará un sistema antiaéreo estadounidense a Ucrania. Anunció este martes El primer ministro canadiense, Justin Trudeau. Es el primer sistema antiaéreo NASAMS que Ottawa ofrece a Kiev, indicó , que estima el valor de la donación en unos 406 millones de dólares canadienses (USD 302 millones). El anuncio fue realizado tras un encuentro bilateral entre Trudeau y Joe Biden, en México.Este sistema de defensa busca contrarrestar los bombardeos masivos de la infraestructura crítica ucraniana por parte de Rusia."Sólo los misiles de un alcance de más de 100 km nos permitirán acelerar de forma significativa la desocupación de los territorios", dijo en una entrevista con AFP, considerando que con este material se podría llegar al fin del conflicto de aquí al otoño boreal. Bueno, ya que tanto lo han pedido, vayan preparándose.

"*Las unidades de Wagner tomaron el control de todo el territorio de Soledar*", dijo Yevgueny Prigozhin, jefe del grupo a través de su servicio de prensa en redes sociales, agregando que persistían combates en el centro de la localidad. La conquista de Soledar, significa una simbólica victoria militar para Moscú, después de varios reveses en el terreno desde septiembre.
"No hay que apresurarse. Esperemos las declaraciones oficiales", dijo a la prensa el portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov, pero añadió que había "una dinámica positiva en el avance" de las fuerzas rusas.

*Artificieros ucranianos se enfrentan al reto de desminar un tercio del país.* Se trataría de un desafío sin precedentes mientras tratan de limpiar grandes áreas del territorio de las minas colocadas por los rusos y la artillería sin explotar al tiempo que minimizan las pérdidas en sus filas.
"Todos los que vienen a ayudarnos desde el extranjero dicen que nunca han visto nada igual en ninguna otra zona de guerra del mundo", dice a EFE Vlad Sokolov. A sus 28 años, lleva diez sirviendo en los Servicios de Emergencia del Estado de Ucrania y está especializado en suministrar primeros auxilios a las víctimas de situaciones de emergencia.
Sin embargo, cuando comenzó la intervención rusa hace ya casi 11 meses empezó a recibir entrenamiento en labores de desminado, pues estaba claro que Ucrania necesitaría muchos más artificieros. "Todos los tipos de minas antipersona y antitanque, misiles sin explotar, bombas y proyectiles, Rusia usa todo su arsenal en Ucrania", dice Sokolov, y señala que limpiar todas las zonas contaminadas por los explosivos llevará años.
*Los ucronazis son especialistas en decir estupideces, y la prensa internacional, especialistas en no cuestionarlas.* Al decir que un tercio 33.3% (periódico), ¿de qué territorio hablan?, porque el 20% que ya volvió a Rusia, es trabajo de los rusos desminar lo que minaron los ucranianos, ¿entonces ese 13.3% restante, es lo que han minado los ucranianos?, porque* las cifras no cuadran.*


Spoiler



como de costumbre con los ukros 


*

Rusia asegura que la suerte de Soledar está echada*, aunque admitió que varios centenares de soldados ucranianos aún ofrecen resistencia en el centro de esa localidad, prácticamente reducida a ruinas. "Unidades de las fuerzas aerotransportadas han bloqueado Soledar desde el norte y el sur. Las fuerzas aéreas atacan las fortificaciones enemigas y las unidades de asalto luchan en la ciudad", afirmó en comparecencia de prensa el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia, teniente general Ígor Konashénkov.
El parte militar se produjo horas después de que jefe de la compañía militar privada Wagner, Yevgueni Prigozhin, anunció que sus hombres se habían hecho con el control de "todo el territorio de Soledar". Sin embargo, Prigozhin, un empresario próximo al Kremlin


Spoiler



y tánto


 que en los últimos meses ha cobrado más notoriedad por reclutar a miles de presos para combatir en Ucrania, admitió que aún hay combates en la ciudad.
Los ucranianos se dan 2000 vueltas para no reconocer la derrota, y la prensa occidental se demora otros 2000, para aceptar la realidad.

Urmas Reinsalu, ministro de Exteriores de *Estonia, exige que 13 diplomáticos rusos y 8 empleados técnicos de la embajada rusa abandonen el país*. El objetivo de la medida, por la que se reducirá en más de la mitad el personal de la representación diplomática, es equiparar sus dimensiones a las de la embajada de Letonia en Moscú, dijo en rueda de prensa, según medios locales.
"El Ministerio de Exteriores estonio convocó al embajador ruso y le entregó una nota diplomática en la que le informamos de que Estonia ha decidido aplicar el principio de equivalencia, es decir, paridad", afirmó Reinsalu. "Como resultado, pedimos a Rusia que reduzca el número de sus empleados a partir del 1 de febrero en consonancia con el número de empleados de la Embajada de Estonia en Moscú", agregó.

*El Ministerio de Defensa ultima el envío a Estonia de una batería antimisiles 'Nasams'.* Defensa estudia "muy favorablemente" una petición de Estonia para que España ubique en su territorio una batería de misiles 'Nasams' de defensa antiaérea, igual a la que ya permanece desplegada en Letonia desde junio de 2022.
El inicio de la guerra de Ucrania en febrero del pasado año ha provocado un importante refuerzo de la presencia militar de los países de la Alianza Atlántica en su flanco este, en la frontera con Rusia, dentro de las misiones de "defensa y disuasión"
España está acostumbrada a jugar en la segunda división europea, Estonia, Rumanía, por allí.

Y hablando de segunda división. Los *presidentes de Lituania Gitanas Nauseda y de Polonia Andrzej Duda. se reúnen con Zelenski en Leópolis*. 
"Hoy en Leópolis, nosotros, Ucrania, Lituania y Polonia -el Triángulo de Lublin- hemos confirmado una vez más nuestro firme compromiso con la victoria contra el agresor. ¡Permaneceremos unidos! Lituania y Polonia seguirán prestando ayuda de defensa a Ucrania", escribió Nauseda en un mensaje en Twitter.
También Duda informó a través de esta red social de la reunión en la ciudad ucraniana de los 3 presidentes en la que hablaron "sobre el apoyo militar a Ucrania y su integración en la UE y la OTAN". "Desde los primeros días de la invasión a gran escala hemos sentido el apoyo de nuestros pueblos hermanos de Polonia y Lituania. Agradezco a Andrzej Duda y a Gitanas Nauseda su visita. ¡Gracias por ayudar a nuestro pueblo!", escribió Zelenski por su parte en Telegram.

En el mundo imaginario de Kiev. Esto está para ponerlo en un marco. La viceministra de Defensa de Ucrania, Hanna Malyar, informó hoy de que *Rusia trata sin éxito de romper la defensa ucraniana en Soledar,*
"Después de sufrir pérdidas, el enemigo ha vuelto a reemplazar sus unidades, ha aumentado el número de hombres de Wagner, trata de romper la defensa de nuestras tropas y tomar por completo la ciudad, pero no tiene éxito", dijo en un mensaje en Telegram, citado por la agencia Ukrinform.
*Horas antes, las FAU negaron la supuesta toma de Soledar por las tropas rusas.* "Los rusos dicen que Soledar está bajo su control. No es cierto. Esperen los detalles en el informe del Estado Mayor", dijo en declaraciones a Suspilne Serhiy Cherevatyi, portavoz del Grupo Oriental de las FAU.

*Zelenski advierte que las zonas noroccidentales limítrofes con Bielorrusia deben estar preparadas.* El presidente subrayó hoy en una reunión de coordinación tal necesidad ante la eventualidad de la extensión del conflicto.
"Entendemos que, aparte de declaraciones contundentes, no vemos nada contundente allí, pero tenemos que estar preparados tanto en la frontera como en las regiones", dijo Zelenski, según un comunicado de su gabinete de prensa.
Durante la reunión, celebrada en el marco de una visita de trabajó a la región de Leópolis, se abordó el estado de la protección de las fronteras estatales, la situación actual de la seguridad en las regiones noroccidentales de Ucrania y, en particular, la situación operativa en la frontera con Bielorrusia.
Zelenski fue informado sobre el estado y el refuerzo de las fortificaciones en la frontera y la dotación de material de guardias fronterizos y personal militar en las zonas limítrofes con Bielorrusia, además de las medidas para combatir el sabotaje en los correspondientes territorios.
Si se fijan bien, ya los esfuerzos ucranianos es exclusivamente de su entorno, Lituania, Polonia. No habla del Reino Unido, ni de Francia, ni de Alemania y menos de los EEUU.

*Robles afirma que España formará a 200 militares ucranianos desde este jueves.* en el marco de la misión europea de formación de unos 15.000 efectivos de la antigua república soviética.
Robles, que ha defendido que este hecho es "un reconocimiento" del buen trabajo del Ejército, ha explicado que las FFAA realizan "una labor muy importante de disuasión" dentro de la OTAN y habla "del compromiso de España en favor de la paz".
Así, durante una visita al Mando de Operaciones Especiales (MOE) en Alicante, ha sostenido que ve la formación de estos militares como "un reconocimiento por parte de la OTAN y de Ucrania a todo lo que están haciendo las FFAA en estos últimos meses.
A ver, saquemos cuentas, la UE tiene 447 millones, España 47 millones 420 mil. Es decir, España es el 10.61%. Entonces, si la UE va a formar a 15.000 efectivos, a España le correspondería un 10.61% de total, es decir, 1.592 uniformados, van a formar 200. No es segunda división, es quinta división.

*Putin le dice al Gobierno ruso que la situación en las áreas anexadas de Ucrania es "difícil"*. Sin embargo, Putin, hablando en una reunión televisada con funcionarios, dijo que Rusia tenía todos los recursos que necesitaba para mejorar la vida en las cuatro regiones reincorporadas en septiembre.
Traducción de esta prensa vendida


Spoiler



y por mí corregida, lo siento


, no hubo anexión, hubo una incorporación de dos Oblast (Jersón y Zaporizia) y dos Repúblicas Populares (Lugansk y Donetsk), luego de sendos referendos de integración a la Federación rusa.

Bueno, decían lo mismo de Crimea, Severodonetsk, Lysychansk, Mariupol..., y cientos de lugares. *El Ejército de Ucrania asegura que la ciudad de Soledar "es y será siempre ucraniana"* pese a que el grupo Wagner afirma que tomó el control de esa ciudad ubicada a 15 km de Bajmut,
"¡Soledar era, es y siempre será ucraniana!", dijo el ejército ucraniano en Telegram, afirmando que no era cierto que el jefe del grupo Wagner, Yevgueny Prigozhin, pudiera encontrarse en las minas de sal de la ciudad como afirmó la agencia estatal rusa RIA Novosti al pie de una fotografía.
*
En el terreno.*

www.facebook.com/100089209420075/posts/pfbid0bhPQLzf3piTAdnb5BEa2TMLhKgD8oChAfm1vWYBkfGcT9sbBx5udsceyizqduRA3l/?mibextid=Nif5oz

*"Salimos de Soledar...".* El VSUshnik maldice a los oficiales que pidieron al personal que se quedara un poco más en Soledar, mientras que ellos mismos huyeron un día antes de abandonar la ciudad. Video
La derrota del tanque ucraniano por el *UAV kamikaze ruso Lancet* cerca de Bajmut. Video
Destrucción de posiciones ucranianas con munición de *artillería de alta precisión Krasnopol*. Los vehículos blindados también fueron alcanzados. Video
Otro tren que consiste en v*ehículos blindados de transporte de personal ha llegado a Bielorrusia*. Video
*Gráfico. Ucronazis caídos en Soledar.* Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
Las fuerzas rusas cerca de Bajmut *capturaron otra APU YPR-765*. Fotos
El t*rabajo del "Huracán" ruso* en las posiciones de las FAU en Artemovsk. Video
*Hasta el último ucraniano* (s). En Artemovsk, fue dado de baja el jefe de la rama regional del partido Solidaridad Europea en Kamenetz-Podolsky, un participante activo en los eventos de 2014 en Kiev, *Alexander Logvin.* Foto
*Destrucción de un tanque ucraniano con un ATGM de noche*. Video
Los paracaidistas rusos en el área de Krasn*yaya Gora y Paraskovievka continúan su ofensiva* desde la dirección de Podgorodnoye. Las Fuerzas Aerotransportadas están limpiando las áreas adyacentes de militantes ucranianos, aunque aún no han obtenido el control total. Foto
Estallido épico. Imagen de la *destrucción de los cañones autopropulsados polacos de 155 mm "Crab"* en dirección a Bajmut. Video
*Soledar está siendo limpiado*, y al final del día o mañana por la mañana será posible hablar sobre el control total de la ciudad, dijo el comandante de las fuerzas especiales, "Ajmat" *Apti Alaudinov*. Foto
*Columna de una de las unidades de las FAR, incluidas aquellas con tanques T-90M* "Breakthrough" con protección dinámica adicional. Video
“*Repentino éxodo masivo de buques de guerra y submarinos de Novorossiysk hoy*. Muy inusual, puede ser un indicador principal de una operación de algún tipo”. Foto
*Vídeo de la salida de las FAU desde Soledar*. Tomado ayer o anteayer. Informan que 14 batallones se perdieron en Soledar. Video
El pueblo de *Opytnoye ha quedado completamente bajo el control de la "Orquesta"*. Eso es al sur de Bajmut. Foto
Agrupación de tropas de* Rusia y Bielorrusia realiza marcha para coordinación de combate *- Ministerio de Defensa de Bielorrusia. Video

*Foto: Batalla por Soledar situación a las 15.00 horas del 11 de enero de 2023.* Unidades de la PMC de Wagner están limpiando el caldero en las afueras occidentales de Soledar, en el que están atrapados unos 400 combatientes enemigos. Algunos de ellos se rinden con congelación de las extremidades. Todavía no hay un control total de las tropas rusas sobre la ciudad. Las formaciones ucranianas tomaron la defensa en el área de Blagodatny y la estación de tren de Sol, así como en Razdolovka y Vesyolom.







Rusia no comienza las guerras, las termina. ¿Hoy, está más cerca Rusia de Kiev, o Ucrania de Moscú?, si tienes la respuesta, entonces estamos claros.


----------



## amcxxl (Ayer a la(s) 12:50 AM)

dabuti dijo:


> *Ucrania perdió alrededor de 25,000 personas en la lucha por Soledar, ex enviado de LPR a Rusia*



joder, a veces se pasan un poquito con algunas cifras


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 12:51 AM)

otra cosa es que ya lleves y tengas preparado al candidato ideal, entonces la cosa va mas rodada, aunque esta al final se va a tener que ir del pais, el golpe de estado de castillo y su detencion estaba preparado, plan magistral, el Pedro castillo el malo, y aqui tenemos la solucion , la buena, dina boluarte
pero no la tragan y tendra que escapar, ademas que tiene muertos a sus espaldas de manifestaciones contra ella, claro que ella no dirige nada de las performances, pero es oficialmente la responsable

no ha colado el plan retorcido con doble vuelta, tirabuzon y giro de guion


----------



## Iskra (Ayer a la(s) 12:51 AM)

Uno de los prisioneros de guerra ucranianos tomados en el cerco de Soledar pertenece al 1º Batallón de la 77ª Brigada Aeromóvil de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas (Kuzmenko Blog). Recordemos que esta unidad completó su formación a finales de noviembre para participar en los combates por Melitopol en la prevista campaña de primavera. Se equipó con tanques T-80BV, blindados alemanes Dingo, blindados turcos Kipri, blindados estadounidenses Maxxpro y BMP-2 con torretas del BMD-2. Se confirma la importancia que ha dado el mando ucraniano a la defensa de Soledar habiendo mandando unidades de su reserva estratégica para conseguir evitar la caída de la fortaleza oriental. Puede que Soledar no tenga relevancia para los guerreros informativos que abundan en las redes sociales, para el mando ucraniano se demuestra que ha sido una derrota dolorosa. Video (Оркестр Вагнера | Wagner) confirmación.

También se confirma la práctica habitual de las FAU de cubrir las zonas más críticas del frente con tropas aerotransportadas de asalto (unidades altamente capacitadas para el combate por la calidad de su entrenamiento). Se utilizan como una reserva móvil que acude de un sector a otro teniendo en cuenta las circunstancias operativas. En Soledar han operado tanto la 46ª Brigada Aeromóvil como la 77ª Brigada Aeromóvil. Seguramente sigan operando en Artemovsk-Bajmut hasta perder su capacidad de combate (si no son trasladadas a otro frente donde sean más necesarias).


----------



## NS 4 (Ayer a la(s) 12:53 AM)

alexforum dijo:


> Es ver al turcochino este lloriquear, y me acuerdo de cuando veia a las charo karen americanas lloriquear por el covid y de como venia el fin del mundo.
> 
> Le ha faltado decir OH MY GOD OH MY GOD...



Yo con los mercenarios no me identifico...su objetivo es matar rusos...asi que cuando caen, karma amigo...fuiste por lana...saliste trasquilado.


----------



## la mano negra (Ayer a la(s) 12:56 AM)

rober713 dijo:


> Segun me han comentado, a los que firman contrato se les da la opcion de a la vuelta un tiempo de terapia y desconexion, esta claro que lo van a necesitar.



Eso no se olvida jamás . Lo acompañará el resto de su vida. Y tendrá pesadillas . Si vive para contarlo porque todavía queda mucha guerra por delante.


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 12:57 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lula es el candidato de las teles españolas igual que Biden.
> 
> Por lo tanto tienen los mismos jefes.
> 
> Solo hay que saber a quién pertenecen las teles



no lo sabia por que no veo la tele, pero por otras fuentes, estaba claro


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 1:04 AM)

mirar a este como se lo hicieron, de buenas, con chorradas infumables, que tal vez si sean intenciones de los reptiliaños, pero tecnologicamente faltaria mucho, aunque lo de los pensamientos no seria por medio de tecnologia, eso puede podria estar ya en cierto modo de forma oscura, pero no valdria con todos

se pasaron un poco, podian haberle hablado solo de la emergencia climatica

se necesitan cuentos de ambito planetario para ambiciones globales, plandemias, cambios climaticos


----------



## Epicii (Ayer a la(s) 1:06 AM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> sera inusual para el ojo mundano



Es inusual para los satelites de la Otan...sino Ucrania no se entera de nada


----------



## Don Pelayo (Ayer a la(s) 1:19 AM)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin avisa que el viernes 13 empiezan en serio...veremos



Ahora sí que sí eh , NO TE REVIENTO PORQUE ME ESTÁN SUJETANDO !!!

En fin...


----------



## Ban (Ayer a la(s) 1:21 AM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Ahora sí que sí eh , NO TE REVIENTO PORQUE ME ESTÁN SUJETANDO !!!
> 
> En fin...



Deja de insultar a don Pelayo y léete el foro listillo. Asco que vayas de asturiano


----------



## amcxxl (Ayer a la(s) 1:24 AM)




----------



## Don Pelayo (Ayer a la(s) 1:34 AM)

Ban dijo:


> Deja de insultar a don Pelayo y léete el foro listillo. Asco que vayas de asturiano



Tengo la gran suerte de no estar emocionalmente implicado en la guerra con nadie. Mucho mejor para la salud mental. 

Dicho esto, a lo que voy es que Rusia no parece que vaya a realizar ninguna gran operación ni ahora ni nunca, y que como mucho conservará lo que tiene ahora. Quien se quiera engañar y sea más feliz pensando que van a sacar ahora lo que no sacaron durante un año, pues que lo sea.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (Ayer a la(s) 1:52 AM)




----------



## Epicii (Ayer a la(s) 2:03 AM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Tengo la gran suerte de no estar emocionalmente implicado en la guerra con nadie. Mucho mejor para la salud mental.
> 
> Dicho esto, a lo que voy es que Rusia no parece que vaya a realizar ninguna gran operación ni ahora ni nunca, y que como mucho conservará lo que tiene ahora. Quien se quiera engañar y sea más feliz pensando que van a sacar ahora lo que no sacaron durante un año, pues que lo sea.



Ya dije q el tuit es una fake...

Ahora bien todo apunta que Rusia prepara una gran ofensiva, tal vez mas importante a la que comenzo el 24 de febrero de 2022


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 2:27 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El presupuesto real de Defensa en 2023 será de 26.341 millones de euros, más del 2% del PIB comprometido por Sánchez | lamarea.com
> 
> 
> El presupuesto real para Defensa está muy por encima del consignado oficialmente y está por encima del 2% del PIB que prometió Sánchez
> ...





Putn !

Bombardea con coronavirus, 

que es gratis !!!!


----------



## Peineto (Ayer a la(s) 2:43 AM)

John Nash dijo:


> Guerre en Ukraine en direct : les combats actuels près des villes de Bakhmout et Soledar, dans l’est du pays, sont « le scénario le plus sanglant de cette guerre »
> 
> 
> Un conseiller de la présidence ukrainienne, Mykhaïlo Podoliak, et plusieurs responsables ont répété que ces villes ne sont pas sous contrôle russe, contrairement à ce qu’affirmait le groupe de mercenaires Wagner à propos de Soledar. Le président ukrainien, Volodymyr Zelensky, a assuré que le...
> ...



Se le puede cambiar el nombte a SOLAR, listo para construir.


----------



## imaginARIO (Ayer a la(s) 3:11 AM)

Estos dos ukropitecos no se lo esperaban...












They Should Drop The Weapon


Kaotic.com is a free video and file host depicting the reality of life around the globe. The world is a scary place !




www.kaotic.com


----------



## troperker (Ayer a la(s) 4:02 AM)

Yo


alfonbass dijo:


> Nivel del “prokremlin” medio, una persona incapaz de asumir responsabilidad, capaz de desear la muerte de millones solo porque cree que no se le hace el caso suficiente, tan bombo y frustrado que odia a las personas que piensan distinto y tan incapaz de pensar sanamente que recurre al odio en estado puro
> Bueno, puedes seguir llorando y pajeandote por cada farola “tomada”…



Yo soy pro mi persona jaja
Cual odio 
El unico que siente odio eres tu hacia los rusos
Por ahora los salvajes rusos no se han comportado de tal manera
Mientras los de kiev santos no se han comportado bien

Muertes.de millones ocurren desde siempre por el beneficio de unos pocos
Es algp historico de cualquier lado
Pero wstos que de venden como el mundo libre son los que han matado y permiten la muerte de millones por intereses y lo dicen ellos mismos en las declarqciones de sus politicos

Disfruta el espectaculo
No amarges tu vida


----------



## España1 (Ayer a la(s) 4:19 AM)

Elimina dijo:


> Qué bueno, por todos los dioses



Buenísimo, inteligencia en rima!


----------



## Impresionante (Ayer a la(s) 4:35 AM)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Estos dos ukropitecos no se lo esperaban...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325019
> 
> ...



Deben ir drogados


----------



## Peineto (Ayer a la(s) 4:49 AM)

Estoy viendo una trayectoria muy extraña seguida por un avión de línea SwisAir.

Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24


----------



## vettonio (Ayer a la(s) 4:55 AM)

Peineto dijo:


> Estoy viendo una trayectoria muy extraña seguida por un avión de línea SwisAir.
> 
> Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map | Flightradar24
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325036



Extraña es poco.
Aunque ahora tiene un rumbo lógico.


----------



## vettonio (Ayer a la(s) 5:01 AM)

¿Han intentado un caso similar al del avión de Korean Airlines derribado en 1983 por los soviéticos al sobrevolar Sajalin?

Vuelo 007 de Korean Air - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aclaremos que tras un brusco cambio de rumbo, ha abandonado el pasillo aéreo de los vuelos comerciales para sobrevolar Crimea. Ni mas ni menos.


----------



## Peineto (Ayer a la(s) 5:03 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> Extraña es poco.
> Aunque ahora tiene un rumbo lógico.



Y tan extraña. Es el único vuelo que se ha desviado y ha sobrevolado la península de Crimea. Enfín, ya nos enteraremos.


----------



## Homero+10 (Ayer a la(s) 5:04 AM)

Impresionante dijo:


> Deben ir drogados



O con todo el vodka encima


----------



## Homero+10 (Ayer a la(s) 5:07 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lula es el candidato de las teles españolas igual que Biden.
> 
> Por lo tanto tienen los mismos jefes.
> 
> Solo hay que saber a quién pertenecen las teles



La Open Society tiene como 20000 teles


----------



## Homero+10 (Ayer a la(s) 5:09 AM)

Señor X dijo:


> Será este supongo. Video de hace varios meses.




Que buen video ,gracias por compartirlo!


----------



## Archimanguina (Ayer a la(s) 5:29 AM)

alexforum dijo:


> Los ucras mientras no sueltan las armas le intentan engañar diciendo "soy de los vuestros" (traduccion aproximada por mi chorba rusa).
> 
> Yo honestametne creo que iban colocados o no eran muy inteligentes. En cualquier caso bien por el ruski, bastante riesgo se tomo ya al intentarle quitarle las armas tan cerca.
> 
> Los ucras parecen que iban colocadisimos o esa sensacion me da a mi. Una de dos, o iban hasta las trancas de colocados o directamente le querian engañar al ruski pa que bajara la guardia y cargarselo.



O llevaban 3 dias sin pegar ojoy en esas condiciones el cerebro no funciona. Tambien posible


----------



## *_* Рокоссовский (Ayer a la(s) 5:33 AM)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo no pienso eso, creo que putin es prudente y bienintencionado pero no tonto, dice lo que piensa, que espera que vaya bien



Es imprudente y es tonto.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Ayer a la(s) 5:45 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El presupuesto real de Defensa en 2023 será de 26.341 millones de euros, más del 2% del PIB comprometido por Sánchez | lamarea.com
> 
> 
> El presupuesto real para Defensa está muy por encima del consignado oficialmente y está por encima del 2% del PIB que prometió Sánchez
> ...



vaya empanada mental llevas en la cabeza


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 6:09 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El presupuesto real de Defensa en 2023 será de 26.341 millones de euros, más del 2% del PIB comprometido por Sánchez | lamarea.com
> 
> 
> El presupuesto real para Defensa está muy por encima del consignado oficialmente y está por encima del 2% del PIB que prometió Sánchez
> ...




resumen :

Al parecer Putin quiere globalizar a Ucrania y pagarles las pensiones a los ucranianos , pero a los jefes de Zelenski no les parece buena idea.

y por eso España envía armas con la finalidad de destripar a miles de rusos .

Algo muy extraño suponer que un país que envía armas no está en guerra !

Es como si el responsable de lanzar las bombas atómicas fuese el piloto y no el país que las envió , no ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 6:10 AM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> vaya empanada mental llevas en la cabeza



¿ puedes hacer un cálculo cuantas horas de tu vida le has dedicado a jugar a la play ?

es importante para decirte cuanta empanada mental tienes tú .


----------



## Archimanguina (Ayer a la(s) 6:26 AM)

piru dijo:


> Posiblemente tendrían intención de rendirse y estaban agachados esperando la oportunidad de hacerlo, el ruso se da cuenta y por eso se acerca, el problema es que lo hace por detrás, por la parte abierta de la trinchera, el lado ukra, que es por donde él lo puede hacer con seguridad, cubriéndose con lo árboles mientras controla lo que pasa en esa trinchera. Pero los ukras están aturdidos y piensan que es algún mando o mercenario que les ha pillado cuando se iban a rendir. Si el ruso aparece de frente y les dice que se rindan, le habrían identificado como ruso y levantado los brazos, pero a ver quién es el guapo que se acerca por delante.



Estas confusiones sólo pasan en las guerras civiles, que es lo que es esta puta guerra de mierda.


----------



## Archimanguina (Ayer a la(s) 6:27 AM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> .
> 
> Ostia, que bien observado, ¿Donde están los casquillos? los viejos los mandan a recargar (en principio que no lo tengo claro).
> Normalmente viajan juntos ¿se han quedado por el camino?.



Los casquillos mos han volado los rusps, estaban en el monton quemado de al lado.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Ayer a la(s) 6:28 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ puedes hacer un cálculo cuantas horas de tu vida le has dedicado a jugar a la play ?
> 
> es importante para decirte cuanta empanada mental tienes tú .



hora arriba, hora abajo cero  Es un calculo aproximado, que conste empanao


----------



## arriondas (Ayer a la(s) 6:34 AM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero qué bien se vive en Europa, eh....



Díselo al 30 por ciento o más de españoles que están en situación de pobreza energética, incluyendo la oculta.

Ya en el 2019 decían que esa pobreza energética podría estar detrás de más de 7000 muertes prematuras al año. No es para tomárselo a cachondeo.


----------



## crocodile (Ayer a la(s) 6:44 AM)

En los combates está participando mayormente la pmc Wagner , donde c. Esta el ejército ruso ?
Y los 300.000 mobilizados ?
Esperemos que esto cambie en un futuro cercano.
De momento siguen combatiendo cuasi como guerrillas, de operación masiva nada.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Ayer a la(s) 6:48 AM)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Estos dos ukropitecos no se lo esperaban...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325019
> 
> ...



No sabes nada de esas personas (igual iban obligadas, no tenian experiencia....) No tenemos ni ideas para que hables asi de ellas. Yo soy prodonbass y me gustaria que ganaran la guerra pero no podemos alegrarnos de la muerte aunque sea inevitable... eso no hace ser menos personas. Dejemos eso para los nazis que gobiernan en kiev


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Ayer a la(s) 6:49 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> En los combates está participando mayormente te la pmc Wagner , donde c. Esta el ejército ruso ?
> Y los 300.000 mobilizados ?
> Esperemos que esto cambie en un futuro cercano.
> De momento siguen combatiendo cuasi como guerrillas, de operación masiva nada.



Parece que con la artilleria ya tienen buenos resultados y esta claro que eso está minimizando las pérdidas lo cual va a causar menos oposicion interna dentro de rusia. Estaras de acuerdo o no pero es la estrategia que han decidido.


----------



## crocodile (Ayer a la(s) 6:53 AM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Parece que con la artilleria ya tienen buenos resultados y esta claro que eso está minimizando las pérdidas lo cual va a causar menos oposicion interna dentro de rusia. Estaras de acuerdo o no pero es la estrategia que han decidido.



En Rusia la mayoría ya está de acuerdo con la operación porque saben que es por la supervivencia del país, veremos si esto cambia o siguen con esta estrategia que de seguir así puede durar años o no.


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 6:55 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> De hecho he oído disparos y los ucranianos están a las puertas de Moscú.
> 
> Leer a ciertas cuentas fake como este Dmitri es lo que tiene. Que te piensas que los ucros están reconquistado hasta Donetsk.
> 
> ...



dirás las ukranianas cariñosas y tal


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 6:56 AM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Naaaa, son más rentables en el mercado de carne tierna, que los HIMARS no son gratis.



hay muchas allá por tu zona y tal?


----------



## vettonio (Ayer a la(s) 6:59 AM)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> vaya empanada mental llevas en la cabeza



Podría calificarse de cachopo.


----------



## crocodile (Ayer a la(s) 7:00 AM)

Sobre los militares rusos capturados - análisis de Rybar y la Crónica Militar

Parte 1: Las circunstancias del cautiverio y el uso de rusos en la propaganda ucraniana

Recientemente en Rusia, a nivel oficial, han cambiado su enfoque para cubrir los intercambios de prisioneros de guerra. Ahora los funcionarios están anunciando los juicios y los medios están mostrando reuniones solemnes de los combatientes liberados.

Pero detrás de escena, todavía hay muchos momentos. ¿Cómo y por qué cayeron en manos enemigas? ¿Dónde y en qué condiciones se mantuvieron? ¿Qué tuvieron que pasar?

Para responder a las preguntas, el equipo de Rybar y Military Chronicle analizaron los datos recopilados de los intercambios de prisioneros de guerra.

¿Quién se encontró más a menudo en cautiverio enemigo?

▪Alrededor del 80 % de los militares rusos capturados eran voluntarios (35 %) y llamados de la reserva (45 %). Hasta finales de septiembre, se trataba principalmente de personas de LPR y DPR, luego de eso fueron movilizados desde otras regiones rusas.

▪Los militares regulares de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF caen en manos del enemigo con mucha menos frecuencia, la mayoría de las veces en un estado incompetente. Alrededor del 80% resultaron heridos en el momento del cautiverio.

▪Aproximadamente el 70% de los combatientes en septiembre-diciembre fueron capturados en la región de Kharkiv. Los "reagrupamientos" de septiembre se convirtieron en un triste récord.

¿Por qué fueron capturados?

Las razones de la rendición de los combatientes rusos se pueden dividir condicionalmente en organizativas, morales y psicológicas.

▪Escasez de oficiales regulares. En las unidades movilizadas, los puestos de mando suelen estar ocupados por reservistas: la mitad no son capaces de dirigir personal. En combate, las unidades quedan sin control, entran en pánico y no ofrecen resistencia.

▪Otra consecuencia es la falta de planificación y comprensión de la intención a nivel táctico. Los luchadores no solo podrían no tener información sobre sus vecinos, sino que es posible que ni siquiera conozcan su tarea. Al primer ataque del enemigo, la unidad huyó, siendo capturada.

▪La falta de preparación psicológica y conciencia de estar al frente tanto de los movilizados como de los voluntarios que fueron al frente en busca del “rublo largo”. En la batalla, la gente simplemente se perdía: se conocen episodios en los que los combatientes no usaban armas únicamente por miedo.

¿Cómo utilizan las autoridades y los servicios especiales de Ucrania a los prisioneros rusos?

Contrariamente a los lemas de propaganda del régimen de Kyiv, el número de militares capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF no es tan grande. Por lo tanto, el enemigo busca en cada oportunidad "procesar" a cada combatiente capturado en el campo de los medios.

➖Los rusos se ven obligados a dar entrevistas con resúmenes preparados. A menudo presentan al propagandista Vladimir Zolkin, quien graba videos junto con el GUR.

Para obtener el consentimiento para grabar dicho video, las personas pueden contactar a sus familiares. Periodistas de EE. UU., Gran Bretaña y Alemania participan activamente en el apoyo informativo del proceso.

➖Se ha establecido un cuartel general de coordinación especial en Ucrania para trabajar con los militares capturados de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas. Recopila todos los datos personales, incluidas las cuentas de redes sociales, información sobre familiares y números de teléfono de familiares y amigos.

➖La estructura también incluye el centro de llamadas unificado "Quiero vivir", cuyas tarjetas de presentación se distribuyen a los luchadores durante los intercambios. La misma unidad realiza envíos de spam a los presos liberados y sus colegas.

Todo esto sucede con la participación directa obligatoria de los servicios especiales ucranianos. A diferencia de los propagandistas, persiguen objetivos más globales.

➖SBU y GUR están tratando de reclutar familiares de militares de las Fuerzas Armadas de RF. Bajo amenaza de muerte al reo, los empleados de las estructuras de poder del enemigo se ven obligados a realizar tareas para recabar información de sus familiares.

➖ Bajo tortura, los combatientes son obligados a firmar protocolos de cooperación ante las cámaras. Aunque la gran mayoría de los prisioneros no piensan en ninguna interacción con el enemigo, el propósito de tales videos es crear evidencia comprometedora y un precedente para el enjuiciamiento de los combatientes liberados en Rusia.

De manera similar, el régimen de Kyiv está tratando de crear en los ciudadanos rusos el temor de regresar a su patria, lo que los obligará a rechazar el intercambio y convertirse en colaboradores.


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 7:03 AM)

Medvédev dice que la Ucrania occidental quiere ser anexionada a sus 'antiguos amos'

*"En Lvov, que volverá a llamarse Lemberg, [el presidente polaco Andrzej Duda, el presidente lituano
Gitanas Nauseda y el presidente ucraniano Vladímir Zelenski] celebraron una reunión para ceder 
las regiones occidentales de Ucrania a sus nuevos (antiguos) amos", escribió Medvédev.*

*El jefe adjunto del Consejo de Seguridad ruso tachó a los políticos que acudieron a Lvov 
para mantener conversaciones de "sufrir ambiciones imperiales y dolores fantasmas causados 
por la historia que les ha maltratado".*


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 7:06 AM)

*Ucrania perdió cerca de 25.000 personas en la lucha por Soledar*.

*"Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas perdieron alrededor de 25.000 personas *
_* la lucha por la ciudad de Soledar, , dice a Moscú Rodion Miroshnik.

"Ucrania pagó un precio increíble por la viabilidad política de la preservación
de Soledar, incomparable con la realidad", dijo Miroshnik a TASS. "Al final, 
en un intento por mantener una ciudad que una vez fue de 10.000 habitantes, 
desperdiciaron el doble y medio. Sólo un régimen colonial títere está dispuesto 
a sufrir semejantes bajas".

Según Miroshnik, estas bajas son insustituibles y "dejarán huella en la futura 
capacidad de combate de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas".

"Al lanzar a la acción unidades insuficientemente equipadas e insuficientemente 
entrenadas, el régimen de Zelensky trató de crear el mito de que es posible una *_
*victoria ucraniana", añadió el ex-enviado."*


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 7:08 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1324502
> 
> 
> ⚡El presidente de Polonia, Andrzej Duda, anunció que Polonia transferirá una compañía de tanques Leopard a Ucrania como parte de una coalición internacional.
> ...



na los del dombas modernizan este y se acabo


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 7:11 AM)

Bismarck: 
*"la política es el arte de lo posible, de lo alcanzable... el secreto de la política es hacer un buen tratado con Rusia".*

Rusia:
* "Ucrania, haz un tratado con nosotros o despídete de tu reino de posibilidades".*


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 7:25 AM)

*La movilización en Ucrania se ha convertido en una verdadera caza de personas. *
_*Los empleados de las oficinas de reclutamiento militar, junto con la policía,
bloquean las carreteras y distribuyen masivamente citaciones a todos en fila, *_
*informan los canales de telegramas ucranianos. En el video: Dnepropetrovsk.
t.me/radiomirby/52737*

El programa de "genocidio de la población eslava" avanza sin pausa. 
En la extinta Ucrania la aceleración es considerable, gracias a los cipayos
fieles al servicio del Occidente imperial.


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 7:29 AM)

Comentario de Evgeny Viktorovich:

_*"Para que sea más cómodo seguir los acontecimientos en la zona NVO, 
a partir de hoy un empleado del PMC de Wagner con el indicativo Peresvet 
dirigirá el canal de telegramas del PMC de Wagner Síntesis" :*_
*








ЧВК Вагнер. Сводки.


Официальный канал ЧВК Вагнер Для того, чтобы было удобно отслеживать события в зоне СВО, с сегодняшнего дня сотрудник ЧВК «Вагнер» с позывным «Пересвет» будет вести данный телеграм-канал. В нём он ежедневно будет давать интересующую россиян информацию.




t.me




.*


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 7:36 AM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si te paraliza el miedo estas muerto, el entrenamiento te enseña a no quedarte comiendo mierda y a funcionar como un automata.



es que l entrenamiento ukro es muy deficitario.


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 7:37 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Dónde se ha visto?



en el concurso de reagueton y tal, only


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 7:39 AM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No creo que sea fanatismo, simplemente igual yo haría lo mismo, paralizado en medio del fregado.



es que tue res delicadito te da una canariona un beso con lengua en condiciones y mueres asfixiado


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (Ayer a la(s) 7:46 AM)

Impresionante dijo:


>



A veces me alucina la falta de profesionalidad de ambos ambos. 
Toda la munición apilada de esa forma a ras de suelo para un obús remolcado 
Lo normal hubiera sido distribuirlas en diferentes zanjas para reducir los efectos en caso de detonación y en diferentes zonas de despliegue preprogramadas, para ir cambiando de posición de una a otra tras cada misión de fuego
Esta claro que ese obús estaba fuera del alcance de contrabatería rusa y por tanto se debía sentir relativamente seguro
Pero en la guerra moderna no hay lugar seguro, ni a cientos de km del frente









El efecto de las armas tras el blindaje


Las armas anticarro, además acertar y derrotar el blindaje, tiene que provocar daños dentro del vehículo para destruirlo o inutilizarlo




3tde.es





Mentiras y desempleo. Dato mata relato


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 7:46 AM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> No creo, lleva una AK-12 con lo cual muy posiblemente es Ruso.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324612



me pregunto por cuanto se venderá uno de estos en el mercado negro español ahora


----------



## NS 4 (Ayer a la(s) 8:00 AM)

crocodile dijo:


> En Rusia la mayoría ya está de acuerdo con la operación porque saben que es por la supervivencia del país, veremos si esto cambia o siguen con esta estrategia que de seguir así puede durar años o no.



Eres muy impetuoso...esto va para largo amigo...media Europa masculina va a morir en Ucrania...a mayor gloria del globalismo anglosionista.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 8:04 AM)

Fuentes ucranianas informan de la muerte en batalla del Héroe de Ucrania Kirill Sergienko


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 8:07 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> La Otan se ha gastado ya el presupuesto anual militar de Rusia.
> 
> Y Rusia sigue con 120.000 km cuadrados dentro de Ucrania.
> Tremendas dificultades
> ...



ya, pero hasta que yo no tenga la rusa prometido por tito putin, calopez no te va soltar ni un rublo, lo sepas


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 8:10 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Valeriy Gerasimov, jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas, ha sido nombrado comandante del Grupo de Fuerzas Conjuntas.
> Surovikin, Salyukov y Kim son adjuntos.
> 
> 
> ...



buena alineacion pa la masacre viva o algo, no acabo de entender por qué los rusos rotan tan rápido a sus mandos pero en la guerra siria era igual.


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 8:12 AM)

Peineto dijo:


> Quería decir, y no podía, que Rockeller se había cepillado la Medicina gracias al informe de Abraham Flexner de 1910 y al descubrimiento de los petroquímicos. Así nos va...



te veo pasando la merca de Juárez a el paso en 3 2 1


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 8:17 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Creo que fantaseo pero si logran afianzarse en el actual frente de Donetsk, pueden abrir frente por el sur y por el norte, eso dejaría a las tropas ucranianas sin saber que hacer, si encima entran por Bielorrusia todas las tropas irán a defender Kiev dejando libre el resto y no se que consecuencias podrían dar a lugar un asedio a Kiev.



eso no lo sé pero que la cervecita en el bar sin tapa gratis te la van a subir en Cataluña es un sí o si


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 8:19 AM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Se prepara un ejército mayor para entrar en Ucrania por lo visto…veremos….



y el Revilla en plan general estratega de barra de bar que opina y tal?


----------



## amcxxl (Ayer a la(s) 8:20 AM)

mazuste dijo:


> Sobre la 'remodelación" militar, el Martyanov dice:
> *...Así que no se sorprendan con el nombramiento de Gerasimov como comandante general del SMO.
> Recordemos lo que fue Georgy Zhukov, a partir de su cargo como Jefe del Estado Mayor General
> en 1941, durante toda la Segunda Guerra Mundial. La mayor parte de su tiempo fue representante
> ...



evidentemente es lo que dije ayer, se aumenta el tamaño del Estado Mayor para aumentar el tamaño del escenario de un frente a dos o tres, Pero vamos hasta que lleguen a lo de la II Guerra Mundial aun les queda

*Ademas hay que tener en cuenta que Gerasimov es uno de los que tiene los codigos de lanzamiento *







Ya veremos lo que nos cuenta Putin en dia 13 (mañana) quiza le de un ultimatum a la NATO para que mande a firmar la capitulacion al payaso de Kiev

En cualquier caso la guerra no acabara ahi.

SI Farlopenski firma el reconoocimiento de todas las regiones como rusas incluida Crimea, Ucrania saltara por los aires
Los nazis iran a cargarse a Farlopenski y el proceso de descomposicion de Ucrania se acelerara, con lo cual Rusia , a medio plazo, acabaria recibiendo mas regiones que no querran saber nada de un estado fallido inviable y perdedor




Alvin Red dijo:


> Están todos quemados enfrente, debían de estar cargados con la saquetas de pólvora dentro para tirar más rápido, salen unos segundos.



Los rusos se quedan sin municion ....    

La guerra es una cuestion de planificacion industrial, al menos para los rusos y para los paises serios que se toman en serio su defensa nacional

Y que nadie se piense que los rusos improvisan sobre la marcha las decisiones estrategicas, esta guerra esta cantada desde hace decadas, los rusos no han dejado nada al azar, como en el ajedrez tienen pensadas las jugadas para cada paso en falso que da el Occidente Colectivo

Todo desde la produccion de balas hasta la toma de decisiones sobre el terreno es ciencia militar y es lo que todos estos payasos que ponen videos de casqueria y dicen que hay que lanzar ofensivas cada dos minutos, no entienden

no solo me refiero a calcular trayectorias balisticas , sino a decisiones estrategicas o tacticas estan basadas en calculo de probabilidades, coeficientes y formulas que sirven para orientar a los responsables POLITICO-MILITARES de las operaciones, porque la guerra es POLITICA.
Alguien se cree que Surovikin ordeno freir la red electrica Ucraniana ?, por supuesto la decision fue de Putin y Shoigu

la tasa de atriccion (desgaste) por ejemplo se aborda con un modelo matematico

Lanchester's laws - Wikipedia











Los rusos por supuesto tienen su propia escuela basada en su historia, los rusos no hacen nada sin hacer un plan, de hecho multiples planes para cada sutuacion que se puedan encontrar



En definitiva:
-si los rusos se retiraron en septiembre es porque consideraron que hacerlo era mas efectivo que no hacerlo,
-si llamaron a filas a 300.000 es porque calcularon que ese era el numero necesario y/o suficiente para mantener el frente y llevar a cabo las operaciones necesarias en aquel momento
-si han estado triturando al ejercito ucro es porque es porque buscan una situacion CUANTITATIVA optima

todos o al menos la mayoria de esos payasos que hacen videos en youtube con "analisis" de mapitas con flechas pintadas, o hablando de cacharros militares son vendedores de humo que no saben ni por donde van los tiros


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 8:29 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Hoy he visitado la periferia oriental de Bakhmut, la calle Patrice Lumumba
> 
> La situación es tensa pero estable. El enemigo intenta cada día desalojarnos de nuestras posiciones, especialmente en la fábrica de champán. Sin embargo, todos los contraataques de las AFU son infructuosos. Ayer su contraataque se saldó con la destrucción de unos 15 militares ucranianos. Pronto un gran informe.
> 
> ...



que consumo de botellas /Hora de combate hay en la fábrica de champán?


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 8:40 AM)

Epicii dijo:


> Putin avisa que el viernes 13 empiezan en serio...veremos



flecha ceniza pa los anglos mucho sentido del humor negro tiene Putin


----------



## Caronte el barquero (Ayer a la(s) 9:02 AM)

Dispongo de poco tiempo esta semana para aportar , per ya veo que Polonia se anima con los Leopards ............ainsssssssss quien lo iba a decir  .


Bueno a lo largo de Marzo cuando haya caído ya Bakhmut, empezarán sobre Sloviansk y Kramatorsk , dudo que esta última caiga antes de verano, ya que el ritmo de Rusia de despacito y buena letra le va bien.

Una vez hayan entrado los Leopards como ya he dicho alguna vez tocará la entrada de los aviones de combate de la OTAN para establecer una restricción aérea en Ucraina. Como siempre nuestros amigos polacos serán los primeros de la clase.

Recordad que para Octubre-Noviembre en Polonia hay elecciones. Por ahí tenemos algún partido sorpresa ( para los que no estamos habituados a los partidos polacos) con un personaje público parecido a Tito Zele, como mucha más formación y tal y tal....quizás se hablará de él... y de su mujer militar de la fuerzas armadas de Ucraina y teniente piloto de combate de Mig-29.

El frente sur con Zaporiya no sé como analizarlo, ahora me falta información.....pero se vienen tiempos intersantes.

Salduos


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 9:04 AM)

Peineto dijo:


> Y tan extraña. Es el único vuelo que se ha desviado y ha sobrevolado la península de Crimea. Enfín, ya nos enteraremos.



_Luego se "caen" y la culpa es de Putin._


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 9:06 AM)

Rain dog dijo:


> Sí, lo he leído. Por eso lo digo.
> 
> Si dices que el viernes 13 comienza "una gran escalada de fuerzas", no te queda otra que cumplir.
> 
> ...



lo que es inquietante y cualquiera que razone con dos dedos de frente se plantea es que información ha llegado a las altas instancias y a Putin que ha provocado que saque la alineación de gala de generales y vaya con todo mañana, invoko a los expertos del foro para que me lo expliquen


----------



## Minsky Moment (Ayer a la(s) 9:09 AM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Las verdades del barquero. Se agradece la claridad de ideas en medios más o menos de masas.


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 9:09 AM)

todo empezó ayer con lo del espacio aéreo usa esta la cosa de un raruno subido


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 9:14 AM)

Una batalla, diferentes intereses


Aunque con el frente aparentemente estático desde el pasado septiembre, cuando Ucrania consiguió irrumpir hasta Krasny Liman y desde ahí a la RPL, la región de Donetsk ha vivido en los meses de oto…




slavyangrad.es











Una batalla, diferentes intereses


12/01/2023


Aunque con el frente aparentemente estático desde el pasado septiembre, cuando Ucrania consiguió irrumpir hasta Krasny Liman y desde ahí a la RPL, la región de Donetsk ha vivido en los meses de otoño y las semanas de invierno las batallas más duras de la línea de contacto. Alejado de los titulares y del discurso oficial, que prefiere resaltar la cercanía de Ucrania a Crimea o especular con la ofensiva de primavera hacia Melitopol con la que esperan derrotar a las fuerzas rusas, las batallas que se libran actualmente en el eje Artyomovsk-Soledar-Seversk y también en la ciudad de Marinka, en las afueras de Donetsk, no solo no han decaído sino que han aumentado.

Varias han sido las ocasiones en las que las autoridades rusas o republicanas han dado a entender que la victoria rusa se encontraba a la vuelta de la esquina en lugares tan importantes como Artyomovsk. En julio, cuando el avance ruso y republicano tras la toma de Popasnaya parecía no haberse agotado, las fuentes rusas hablaban del inicio de la batalla urbana. Las tropas de Wagner, se decía entonces, luchaban ya en la calle Patrice Lumumba. El asalto no prosperó y la batalla se encalló en una lucha de artillería que ha causado infinidad de bajas -una cifra desconocida, pero incluso las fuentes ucranianas admiten que han sido y continúan siendo muy elevadas- y la destrucción de la ciudad. Ya entonces, las imágenes mostraban que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania habían hecho explotar los puentes dentro de la ciudad a la espera de un asalto masivo ruso que nunca se ha producido.

Meses después, los ligeros avances en las pequeñas localidades de los alrededores de Artyomovsk, que coincidieron con un mayor empuje en la zona de Ugledar, también en el frente de Donetsk, dieron lugar a una nueva especulación sobre la posibilidad de avances en esa zona central de la RPD donde las tropas rusas se habían estancado completamente. En aquel momento, Rusia, y especialmente Denis Pushilin, asediado ante la incapacidad de alejar de la capital de la región a las tropas ucranianas, que la bombardeaban a diario, se veían necesitadas de buenas noticias del frente. Aunque el empuje final comenzó en ese momento, poco a poco y a costa de bajas y de grandes recursos, las tropas rusas han conseguido acercarse tanto a Soledar como a Artyomovsk e iniciar lo que ahora sí parece un asalto final.

El martes por la noche, las imágenes de soldados de Wagner junto al dueño de la empresa, Evgeny Prigozhin, en una de las minas de sal de la ciudad confirmaban el fuerte avance. Antes de las imágenes subterráneas, se habían difundido ya vídeos de la lucha en la parte occidental de la ciudad. Ayer por la mañana, Prigozhin cantaba victoria alegando que su ejército -e insistía en que Wagner en solitario- había tomado el perímetro de la ciudad y que solo quedaban en la ciudad bolsas de tropas ucranianas que, según esta versión, tendrían difícil escapatoria. Fuentes rusas alegan que las tropas regulares completan el cerco en la zona sur, objetivo principal del avance, ya que se busca en realidad impedir el suministro de Artyomovsk, más poblada y más relevante. Aunque relevante al tratarse de un avance, la captura de Soledar, si es que el control ruso se consolida, no debe, por sí misma, considerarse una victoria. Tras seis meses de lucha y unas bajas que, por el tipo de lucha que se ha producido, tampoco pueden ser reducidas, incluso la eventual toma de Artyomovsk debe ponerse en perspectiva.

Frente a las noticias procedentes de fuentes rusas y a las alegaciones de Denis Pushilin, que calificó los recientes avances como un punto de inflexión en la lucha por la liberación de la RPD, la prensa occidental ha seguido, como era de esperar, el guion ucraniano con una mezcla de noticias que niegan las alegaciones rusas de avances y textos que restan importancia tanto a Soledar como a Artyomovsk. En ambos casos, parece evidente la contradicción con la publicación de varios testimonios en medios tan importantes como _CNN_ de soldados que abiertamente mencionan elevadísimas bajas, llegada constante de nuevas unidades, imposibilidad de contar los muertos y heridos o incluso desinterés por conocer los nombres de guerra de los compañeros recién llegados. ¿Si las tropas rusas no logran avanzar, por qué es necesario enviar nuevas unidades a la zona? ¿Si Artyomovsk y Soledar no son más que pequeñas ciudades ya destruidas y sin valor táctico o estratégico alguno, por qué el empeño en mantenerlas incluso ahora que, ante una realidad evidente, Ucrania ha tenido que admitir que la situación es _difícil_?

Es ahí donde radica la diferencia en la importancia que Artyomovsk o Soledar para Kiev y para Moscú. Frente a objetivos abstractos y que Rusia no ha sabido jamás explicar, como la idea de la _desnazificación_, o poco realistas, como la desmilitarización de una Ucrania cada vez más militarizada, la idea de conseguir el control de las antiguas regiones de Donetsk y Lugansk se ha repetido de forma explícita. Superar la barrera que Ucrania había colocado y que ha mantenido durante seis meses en Artyomovsk-Soledar-Seversk es imprescindible para Rusia si sus autoridades mantienen el objetivo de recuperar el control de todo el territorio de la RPD, es decir, de toda la región de Donetsk. Después de dos derrotas consecutivas y más de seis meses de bloqueo completo en el frente que había declarado como prioritario, es evidente que Rusia precisa de una victoria sobre la que construir un discurso de intento de recuperar una iniciativa perdida hace meses.

Ucrania, que ha utilizado la batalla de Artyomovsk y Soledar como base de un discurso que ha presentado a sus tropas como imbatibles, ve esas ciudades de forma diferente. Escasamente interesada en las zonas industriales de Donbass, en gran parte ya destruidas y prácticamente despobladas, las imágenes de los propios periodistas ucranianos mostraban esta semana los reproches contra las tropas ucranianas de la escasa población que no ha abandonado Artyomovsk. Kiev ha utilizado esta batalla, en parte a costa de sus reservas, como muro de contención de cualquier avance ruso, pero también como argumento político. Una derrota ahora supondría afear la cuenta de resultados de las tropas ucranianas, principal argumento de Ucrania para exigir más armas a sus socios.

Desde el pasado septiembre, la idea de la imbatibilidad de las tropas ucranianas ha sustentado el relato ucraniano, que ha buscado y seguirá buscando armamento cada vez más pesado para “acortar la guerra”. “Rusia ya ha perdido”, han repetido sin cesar diferentes representantes ucranianos en estos meses. La única labor de Occidente es, en ese caso, entregar artillería de más largo alcance y tanques sobre los que marchar sobre Melitopol y _liberar_ Crimea, una tarea sencilla únicamente en el en ocasiones fantasioso imaginario de Kiev. Una victoria ahora, por pírrica que pueda considerarse tras seis meses de lucha por dos ciudades que realmente no suponen una ventaja estratégica de enormes magnitudes, tampoco supone necesariamente que Rusia vaya a recuperar la iniciativa en el frente, pero sí rompe con una tendencia que acarrea consecuencias más allá del plano militar. El halo de imbatibilidad que Ucrania ha querido proyectar sobre sus tropas busca realmente desacreditar toda propuesta de negociación con Rusia que no implique su capitulación unilateral. Si una victoria completa es posible y puede producirse tan rápidamente como afirman Podolyak o Kuleba, ¿para qué una negociación?

La batalla por Artyomovsk y Soledar, cuyo final aún está por escribir, muestra la dificultad de esta guerra en la que se enfrentan dos ejércitos fuertemente armados y con capacidad de infligir grandes daños al bando contrario y también a la población civil y a las ciudades en las que se produce la lucha. La lentitud con la que, salvo las excepciones del avance inicial ruso y el _blitzkrieg _ucraniano en Járkov, recuerda también que la idea ucraniana de exigir armas pesadas para acortar la guerra no es más que el último argumento para continuar por la senda de la guerra hasta el final, cueste lo que cueste, siempre que no suponga llegar a una mesa de negociación que implique concesiones a Rusia o a la población de Donbass o Crimea.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 9:17 AM)

Crónica de la operación militar especial
11 de enero de 2023

Región de Belgorod

▪ Formaciones ucranianas bombardearon la aldea de Stariy Khutor, en el distrito urbano de Valuyskiy, y la localidad de Shebekino: al menos seis personas resultaron heridas, una mujer de gravedad.

Dirección Starobel:

▪ No hay cambios significativos en las zonas. A lo largo de la línea de contacto, continúan los combates de posición y los duelos de artillería.

Dirección soledar (mapa):

▪ La batalla por Soledar está llegando a su fin, y Yevgeny Prigozhin afirma haber liberado completamente la ciudad del enemigo. Según él, al menos 500 combatientes de las AFU fueron eliminados durante el asalto.
➖Wagner Unidades PMC peinando y limpiando la red de comunicaciones subterráneas en las minas de Soledar.
➖ Las formaciones ucranianas retiradas del asentamiento han asumido la defensa en la zona de Blagodatnoye y la estación de Sol, así como en Razdolovka y Veseloye.
➖Paracaidistas rusos avanzan desde el lado de Podgorodne en la zona de Krasnaya Hora y Paraskoviyivka.

▪ En la sección de Bakhmut, las tropas de asalto rusas wagnerianas han liberado Opytne al sur de Bakhmut.

▪ El mando ucraniano está considerando un contraataque: la pérdida de un importante nodo defensivo en Soledar amenaza el control de las AFU sobre Bajmut, Seversk y otros asentamientos circundantes.

De lo contrario, las tropas enemigas tendrán que retirarse a la segunda línea de defensa en la zona de Slavyansk-Kramatorsk-Konstantinovka.

República Popular de Luhansk:

▪ Durante la noche, formaciones ucranianas dispararon cohetes HIMARS contra edificios residenciales de la localidad de Chernukhino.

▪ Por la mañana, la artillería de cohetes enemiga bombardeó Zolote-2. Se causaron daños al edificio de la antigua empresa de transporte por carretera.

Dirección Donetsk:

▪ Fusileros motorizados de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen combatiendo en el centro de Marinka. La artillería rusa ataca posiciones de las AFU en la periferia occidental de la ciudad.

▪ Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon zonas pobladas de la aglomeración de Donetsk: fueron alcanzados, entre otros, edificios residenciales de Horlivka. Murió un civil.

Región de Zaporizhzhya:

▪ Los comandantes ucranianos están retirando personal y equipos a la sección Orekhovsky en preparación de una posible ofensiva.

▪ A lo largo de la línea de contacto continúan los duelos de artillería: las fuerzas rusas alcanzan concentraciones enemigas en Olhivske, Zaliznichne, Malaya Tokmachka, Huliaipole y Stepovoye.

Frente Sur. Dirección Kherson:

▪La artillería rusa atacó las concentraciones enemigas en Kherson, Antonovka, Dudchany, Mylovo y Zolotaya Balka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon con morteros el pueblo de Korsunka: un gasoducto resultó dañado, los civiles no resultaron heridos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Minsky Moment (Ayer a la(s) 9:17 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo el otro día ví claramente la opción 1, ayudado por el vodkazo que me metí.
> Pero hoy hay dos cosas que me hacen dudar de que no se entre desde Bielorrusia:
> 
> - El nombramiento de Gerasimov, que indica que algo gordo va a ocurrir. Y tiene que estar al mando el Jefe del Estado Mayor.
> ...



Si es verdad que se han movilizado flotas en el mar Negro, podría ser un ataque al flanco sur. Algún forero ha posteado información acerca de algún buque de asalto, además de submarinos. Ya veremos, estos días que vienen van a ser fundamentales según apuntan las cosas.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 9:21 AM)

Mira cómo fue recibido ayer en Lviv el Presidente polaco Andrzej Duda.

No es sorprendente, por supuesto. Duda es popular: las autoridades polacas están construyendo activamente campamentos móviles, proporcionando generadores y alimentos. Por cierto, incluso en las encuestas (que en su mayoría son poco llamativas) encabeza los sondeos en términos de confianza entre los ciudadanos ucranianos. En la última encuesta incluso superó al Presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden.

Se afirma que el acercamiento a la multitud en Lviv fue espontáneo. Tras lo cual, Duda señaló modestamente que él era el presidente elegido por el pueblo de la república, por lo que los aplausos no eran para él, sino para los polacos.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## risto mejido (Ayer a la(s) 9:22 AM)

lo mismo es una distraccion todo para entrar por odessa , lo digo desde el sofa con las alpargatas puestas , nose yo 

lo que sea sera desde varios puntos para dividir aun mas a los nazis , eso si lo tengo claro


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 9:23 AM)

Crónica de ataques y fuego mutuo en la zona SMO durante la noche del 11 al 12 de enero de 2023

▪ Un dron ruso cayó sobre cables de alta tensión cerca del pueblo de Severny, en la región de Belgorod. Se desconocen las causas de la caída.

▪ Las tropas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Novovasilevka y Volkovka, en la región de Sumy, así como en Staritsa, Strelechi y Ogurtsovo, en la región de Kharkiv.

▪ En la dirección de Starobelsk, las fuerzas rusas dispararon contra concentraciones de personal y equipos de las AFU en Kyslovka, Kotlyarovka, Makiivka y Nevske.

Las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon Krasnopopopovka, Ploshchanka y Dibrowa.

▪ En la dirección de Bajmut (Artemivsk), tropas de misiles y artillería rusas atacaron formaciones ucranianas en Bajmut, Druzhba, Vyemka y Dyleyevka.

▪En dirección a Donetsk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas alcanzaron posiciones enemigas en Avdiyivka, Krasnohorivka, Nevelsk y Yhorhiyivka.

A su vez, las formaciones ucranianas bombardearon edificios residenciales e infraestructuras civiles en Makiivka y Donetsk con artillería de cañón y cohetes.

▪ En dirección a Yuzhnodonetsk, las fuerzas rusas alcanzaron posiciones de las AFU en Novomikhailovka, Ugledar y Bolshaya Novoselka.

▪ En la región de Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra objetivos en Zaporizhzhya, Malye Shcherbaki y Kamenskoye.

▪ En la región de Dnipropetrovsk, la artillería rusa alcanzó un punto de tiro enemigo en Marganets.

▪ En el sector sur del frente, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon concentraciones de las AFU en Kherson, Antonivka, Dudchany y Stepanovka.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (Ayer a la(s) 9:24 AM)

la batalla por Soledar ha


amcxxl dijo:


> evidentemente es lo que dije ayer, se aumenta el tamaño del Estado Mayor para aumentar el tamaño del escenario de un frente a dos o tres, Pero vamos hasta que lleguen a lo de la II Guerra Mundial aun les queda
> 
> *Ademas hay que tener en cuenta que Gerasimov es uno de los que tiene los codigos de lanzamiento *
> 
> ...



Los rusos son maestros del ajedrez
Saben que a veces conviene sacrificar una pieza para ganar una posicion que dentro de 20 jugadas te dara el jaque mate
Los occidentales somos niñatos malcriados que no tenemos tolerancia a la frustración ni inteligencia emocional
Ellos conocen nuestras debilidades y saben sacar provecho de ellas
Nosotros con una mentalidad neocolonialista subestimamos al enemigo y sobrestimamos nuestra capacidad con una evidente tendencia al efecto dunning kruger
Siempre he admirado a los rusos, con sus defectos, incluso cuando eran de verdad el enemigo
Ese fatalismo y capacidad de sufrimiento que da el vivir y domar un entorno inhóspito y de frontera,, que en gran medida estaban perdiendo para su desgracia contagiados por la peste del neomarxismo cultural del pensamiento débil occidental, y que parece estar aprendiendo a sanar.
Personalmente nunca he dudado que Rusia acabará imponiéndose en esta guerra y que los esfuerzos de la OTAN por evitarlo, tan solo crean mas dolor y destrucción y debilitan a occidente y fortalecen a Rusia a la larga
Hoy nuestro enemigo no es Rusia, sino el Globalismo, esta dentro de nuestros países, pudriendo la sociedad como un cancer que matastiza y destruye los valores y ahoga el deseo de libertad y espíritu critico.









De la guerra convencional a las guerras híbridas de 5ª Generación


Las guerras de 5ª geneneracon se basan en la pura acción psicológica sobre la sociedad aprovechando las nuevas tecnologías de la información




3tde.es













Acabar con Putin. Cuidado con lo que se desea


Debilitar a Rusia o buscar el derrocamiento de Putin, es una irresponsabilidad que puede tener desastrosas consecuencias para la seguridad.




3tde.es


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 9:26 AM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El rublo lo fijaron al oro, 5.000 rublos = 1 gr. de oro, actualmente esta desviculado pero a día de hoy vale 1gr. de oro 4.179,76
> Esta fijación en el precio del oro aseguro la moneda y equivalía con el valor de 70 rublos por dólar.
> 
> 
> ...



eso afecta a tus reservas de lingotes de horo andorranos?


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 9:27 AM)

¿Por qué las multinacionales estadounidenses abandonan los proyectos petrolíferos en África?

Siguen llegando noticias de África sobre la reducción de los proyectos petrolíferos estadounidenses.

En los dos últimos años, ExxonMobil, el mayor propietario de activos petrolíferos del continente, ha anunciado retiradas de Nigeria, Guinea Ecuatorial, Ghana, Níger, Sudáfrica, Chad y Camerún.

A principios de enero, otra empresa estadounidense, Chevron, confirmó los rumores sobre sus planes de abandonar Nigeria con su nuevo programa de inversiones.

Una estimación conservadora arroja que las empresas estadounidenses están vendiendo alrededor del 30% de sus activos en África.

¿Cuáles son las razones para que los estadounidenses se vayan?

Una de las principales razones es la necesidad de concentrar la producción en América del Sur y del Norte.

▪ La OPEP calcula que, con la caída de la producción de crudo en África, la producción en América aumentará a 28 millones de bpd ya este año, lo que supone un incremento de 2,3 millones de bpd desde antes de la pandemia.

Esta inversión se debe a la mayor rentabilidad y atractivo de los proyectos para la inversión.

▪ Además, las multinacionales estadounidenses están preocupadas por la creciente cooperación de Rusia y China con América del Sur y Central. En este sentido, los proyectos "nacionales" se están convirtiendo en una mayor prioridad para Estados Unidos que los proyectos africanos.

▪ Otra razón es la necesidad de absorber los fondos de energía verde del Gobierno estadounidense. Las empresas estadounidenses tienen garantizado el acceso a estos fondos, lo que les permite avanzar en la producción de GNL e hidrógeno, así como suministrar energía barata a las empresas europeas que están en proceso de "deslocalizarse" a Estados Unidos.

Las multinacionales estadounidenses están desarrollando el segmento de más alta tecnología del mercado energético a costa del erario público, mientras extraen tecnologías clave de la UE.

▪ En los yacimientos agotados de las multinacionales estadounidenses, el bombeo de petróleo disminuye, mientras aumentan la contaminación y los costes de mantenimiento de las infraestructuras. Dados los riesgos asociados al terrorismo, la corrupción y otros factores que acompañan a la mayoría de los proyectos en África, cada vez resulta más rentable vender sus activos en lugar de desarrollar nuevos yacimientos.

¿Qué tiene que ver el Reino Unido?

Sólo las empresas con un nivel tecnológico comparable y acceso al mercado de capitales pueden ser compradoras de activos estadounidenses en África. Las empresas locales, si quieren, no pueden desarrollar proyectos de petróleo y gas en África por sí solas.

Y para evitar que estos valiosos activos pasen al control de empresas de Rusia y China, los gigantes estadounidenses del petróleo y el gas están tratando de organizarlos bajo la gestión de sus colegas del Reino Unido, que tienen amplia experiencia en la gestión de activos coloniales.

▪ La vasta red de sociedades extraterritoriales organizada por empresas británicas y holandesas con el permiso de los reguladores estadounidenses se utiliza tanto para obtener financiación de los principales bancos del mundo como para ocultar a los beneficiarios finales que llevan a cabo operaciones en África.

Desde mediados de la década de 2010, las petroleras británicas se han expandido activamente en África. Además, las empresas británicas están dispuestas a trabajar en empresas arriesgadas pero rentables, como los proyectos de GNL en Mozambique, sobre los que escribimos antes.

▪ Un ejemplo reciente de esta cooperación angloamericana fue el acuerdo alcanzado en diciembre por ExxonMobil para vender su unidad en Chad y Camerún a la empresa británica Savannah Energy por 407 millones de dólares.

El acuerdo otorgaba a la empresa británica el control parcial de siete yacimientos prometedores y de un importante proyecto logístico, el oleoducto Chad-Camerún.

La venta de activos a empresas transnacionales estadounidenses se presenta a menudo en los medios de comunicación panafricanos como una especie de "retirada neocolonialista" y una redistribución de los recursos en favor de las empresas "locales" implicadas en proyectos predominantemente africanos. El hecho de que las empresas "locales" a menudo no son más que un armazón extraterritorial que oculta capital del Reino Unido se pasa delicadamente por alto.






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## coscorron (Ayer a la(s) 9:29 AM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Si es verdad que se han movilizado flotas en el mar Negro, podría ser un ataque al flanco sur. Algún forero ha posteado información acerca de algún buque de asalto, además de submarinos. Ya veremos, estos días que vienen van a ser fundamentales según apuntan las cosas.



Creo que estos movimientos ahora mismo lo que pretenden es crear múltiples amenazas de forma que el ejército ucraniano tenga que atenderlas aunque sea con pocas fuerzas porque de no hacerlo el problema puede ser peor.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 9:31 AM)

"¿No es hora de retirarse de Artemivsk antes de que sea demasiado tarde?" - La prensa occidental sacude la zrada

Según The Wall Street Journal, Ucrania ha sufrido grandes pérdidas en Artemivsk y Soledar, lo que ha mermado rápidamente las fuerzas de varias brigadas. La publicación señaló que la toma de Artemivsk allanó el camino para la liberación de la parte de la república popular de Donetsk ocupada por el régimen de Kiev.

Al mismo tiempo, los autores escriben: los funcionarios, soldados y analistas occidentales y algunos ucranianos están cada vez más preocupados de que Kiev se haya dejado arrastrar a la batalla por Artemivsk en términos rusos, perdiendo fuerza en una lucha obstinada por una ciudad de importancia estratégica limitada. Algunos dicen que tendría sentido replegarse a una nueva línea defensiva en las alturas al oeste de Bajmut mientras dicha retirada aún pueda orquestarse de forma coordinada, preservando el poder de combate del ejército ucraniano.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Ayer a la(s) 9:33 AM)

Foto de un "mercenario" (servicios especiales de la OTAN) neutralizado....


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 9:34 AM)

⚡ Informe de primera línea de la mañana del 12.01.2023⚡

En la zona de Bakhmut, el PMC de Wagner afirmó haber tomado el control de Soledar. Cabe mencionar que esta ciudad es un conjunto de asentamientos, en su día unidos en una unidad administrativo-territorial mayor, y no un todo único. Las Fuerzas Armadas Ucranianas siguen resistiendo en la periferia occidental, cerca de la estación de ferrocarril de Sol, que forma parte de los límites de la ciudad. La PMC de Wagner también está asaltando la aldea de Blagodatnoye, adyacente a Soledar. El río Bakhmutka en esta zona ya no es un obstáculo serio. El PMC Wagner también está atacando cerca de Krasnaya Gora y Paraskovyivka. También está intentando avanzar en las afueras orientales de Bakhmut. Al sur de la ciudad está atacando desde Opytnoye. Más al sur está llevando a cabo acciones de asalto cerca de Kleshcheyevka. El objetivo es cortar la ruta a Bakhmut. (Fig. 1)






En el frente de Donetsk, la artillería rusa ataca Avdeevka. Sobre el terreno, los lugares de los ataques se alternan pero no cambian. En las últimas 24 horas, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas intentaron avanzar desde la Optyne, atacaron cerca de Vodyane y en Pervomayskoye y Nevelskoye. En los límites de la ciudad de Marinka, las tropas rusas avanzan, pero con dificultad. (Fig. 2)





En Zaporizhzhya, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas bombardean posiciones de las AFU en Olhivske, Hulaypil, Zheleznodorozhnyi, Bilohorye, Malaya Tokmachka, Shcherbaki y Stepnoye. (Fig. 3)




Consulte los informes diarios del analista @wargonzo


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 9:35 AM)

Kiev se prepara frenéticamente para una poderosa ofensiva del ejército ruso: los ucranianos vuelven a recibir citaciones en masa, capturando hombres literalmente en todas partes.
▪ Por ejemplo, los recursos de Kharkiv publican fotos de las citaciones judiciales que se entregan en la ciudad.
▪ Se reparten sobre todo en lugares concurridos, como centros comerciales, el metro y las calles céntricas de Járkov.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me








_Si los reclutadores supieran que en el último tren irán ellos a lo mejor no serían tan perros._


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 9:38 AM)

Los nuevos misiles invulnerables de Rusia causan verdadera consternación en EEUU - Popular Mechanics

▪ Estamos hablando de armas hipersónicas. A la cabeza de la "clasificación del terror" se encuentran los misiles Dagger, que ya se han utilizado en combate en Ucrania. "Según la revista, los Kinzhals son capaces de eludir todos los sistemas de defensa antiaérea y antimisiles existentes.
▪ La segunda "pesadilla" para los estadounidenses son los misiles Zircon. Es la primera arma del mundo que alcanza el sonido hipersónico utilizando su propio motor.
▪ Moscú también posee el arma guiada hipersónica Avangard, que puede ser transportada por el misil RS-28 Sarmat con un alcance de 18.000 km.
▪ Los misiles de crucero Kalibr también están en la lista. El ejército estadounidense se ve obligado a reconocer su gran eficacia.
▪ Popular Mechanics escribe que Rusia ha alcanzado la cúspide de la revolución tecnológica, superando con creces a Estados Unidos en esto.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Noyan Antigodos (Ayer a la(s) 9:39 AM)

kelden dijo:


> Los rusos, todos, son un revoltijo de eslavos, turcos, mongoles, etc...etc.... O te crees que los de la Horda de Oro no se follaban a las rusas?   Eso es como aquí ... te crees que los moros no se follaban a las castellanas o aragonesas? Abderramán III era hijo de una vasca. Y al revés, claro.



Es un imbécil, eso como dijera que los hispanogodos no tuvieron mestizaje con las andinas. Muchas eslavas y germánica luchaban para emparentarse con los mongoles de la época porque el lujoera ir a china


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 9:39 AM)

⚡ La mayoría de los prisioneros de Soledar son militares de la brigada aeromóvil 77

Formaron esta unidad en Zhytomyr y la entrenaron en Inglaterra y eran considerados la élite de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.
Fueron destrozados por Wagner y los restos hechos prisioneros.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 9:40 AM)

Los medios de desinformación ucranianos citan a Naval News, que afirma que tres submarinos rusos que transportaban misiles Kalibr abandonaron el puerto de Novorossiysk el día de ayer.

Además, según su información, Rusia retiró un barco de desembarco "Pyotr Morgunov" del puerto.

El Estado Mayor de Ucrania advierte que existe una amenaza de ataque con cohetes en todo el territorio de Ucrania.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 9:44 AM)

Soledar - situación en la mañana del 12.01.23

Nuestras tropas, una vez terminada la limpieza de la "superficie" de Soledar, donde según Yevgeny Prigozhin fundador del PMC Wagner, se hallaron unos 500 soldados de las AFU muertos, han comenzado a limpiar los zonas subterráneas de las minas de sal que se han liberado.

Mientras tanto, la presión sobre la periferia occidental de la ciudad no cesa, y el enemigo se aferra desesperadamente a ella con las unidades de que dispone. Por ejemplo, la mina número 7, que estamos atacando está defendida por un destacamento consolidado de la guardia fronteriza del SBU.

También hay una lucha encarnizada por la estación de ferrocarril de Sol. Nuestra artillería y aviación están trabajando duro en la retaguardia enemiga en esta zona. Por lo tanto, a pesar de la desesperada resistencia del enemigo, hay avances y tenemos motivos para esperar que hoy se rompa la resistencia en los puntos designados.

@yurasumy
@Yuriy Podolyaka


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 9:45 AM)

El avión de control y de radar de largo alcance A-50 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia opera en el espacio aéreo de la República de Bielorrusia, controlando el cielo en la zona de la operación militar especial.
#CBO

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Minsky Moment (Ayer a la(s) 9:50 AM)

coscorron dijo:


> Creo que estos movimientos ahora mismo lo que pretenden es crear múltiples amenazas de forma que el ejército ucraniano tenga que atenderlas aunque sea con pocas fuerzas porque de no hacerlo el problema puede ser peor.



Puede ser. El cambio de mando también es una señal de que se va a modificar alguna estrategia. Se verá.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Ayer a la(s) 9:55 AM)

Los tulipanes son el problema mas graves que tiene la OTAN con sus fortificaciones, tanto en Siria como ahora en Ucrania, destrozan las defensas poco a poco sin contramedidas efectivas...
La gira ucraniana de "Tulipán", iniciada en Mariupol, continúa - Free Press - Ukraine News. Ejército de Ucrania. Noticias de Ucrania. Noticia. Revista militar Ucrania. Noticias de hoy. Noticias del día. Últimas noticias. (svpressa.ru)


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 10:01 AM)

Mirando los obituarios de los soldados destruidos de la 46ª Brigada de Asalto Aerotransportada de las AFU, que fue derrotada cerca de Soledar. Un miembro ideológico de Bandera con indicativo "Kiyanin" dice la verdad sobre esta unidad ucraniana: "carne nueva bombeada por la propaganda, lanzada a la brecha". Entre los liquidados: un bibliotecario de Kryvyi Rih, un ingeniero de sonido, un campeón ucraniano de artes marciales mixtas, el jefe de la célula del Partido de Solidaridad Europea en Kamyanets-Podilsky, un profesor de economía de Lviv, un solista de coro, un productor, un profesor de historia de Ternopil, etc. En Artemivsk se han atrincherado algunos banderovitas curtidos y bien entrenados, por lo que se avecinan duras batallas.









Dambiev







t.me


----------



## Minsky Moment (Ayer a la(s) 10:07 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> _ Las batallas alrededor de Bakhmut y Soledar muestran una vez más el coraje del ejército ucraniano y la importancia de fortalecer el apoyo militar a Ucrania por parte de los aliados, dijo el secretario general de la OTAN, Stoltenberg.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324350
> _



Y gracias por la nominación a nóbel de la paz, añadió.


----------



## Eslacaña (Ayer a la(s) 10:12 AM)

vettonio dijo:


> _ Las batallas alrededor de Bakhmut y Soledar muestran una vez más el coraje del ejército ucraniano y la importancia de fortalecer el apoyo militar a Ucrania por parte de los aliados, dijo el secretario general de la OTAN, Stoltenberg.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1324350
> 
> ...



Y a este delincuente lo propusieron para el premio Nobel de la Paz. 
Si Alfred Nobel levantase la cabeza le metería la dinamita que inventó por un sitio que yo me sé.

Como sigamos así, van a nombrar a Hitler para premio Nobel de la Paz a título póstumo.


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 10:13 AM)

Epicii dijo:


> Ya dije q el tuit es una fake...
> 
> Ahora bien todo apunta que Rusia prepara una gran ofensiva, tal vez mas importante a la que comenzo el 24 de febrero de 2022



si Surovikin es el de los cafés con geranios, Gerasimov va ser el del machaque vivo ya veréis


----------



## belisariocastrovilla (Ayer a la(s) 10:18 AM)

Se habla de perdidas ingentes entre las filas Ucranianas en Soledar, que pueden llegar a las 25000
Es una cifra tan escandalosa que me cuesta tomarla por cierta, salvo que refiera a muertos y heridos, si bien parece que la mortalidad de estos últimos ha sido altísima seguramente hasta llegar a una proporción 1:1
La cuestión ahora es estimar cual ha sido el coste humano para Rusia
Si asumimos por cierto que el peso de las operaciones en el área ha sido llevado en su mayor parte por Wagner las bajas tienen que estar en consonancia con las fuerzas que haya podido enfrentar en la zona
Pero para ello hay que establecer primero cual es el verdadero potencial de Wagner en Ucrania
Hay cifras que barajan desde 10000 a 40000 hombres. Hay que tener en cuenta que Wagner tienen además miles de hombres desplegados en otras áreas de conflicto del mundo. Personalmente tomaría una cifra intermedia de unos 20000 combatientes en todo Ucrania
Por tanto sus bajas deben ir en consonancia con la fuerza que han empleado en Soledar
Si asumiéramos que han empleado en combate allí 10000 hombres y hubieran sufrido una atriccion del 50% de bajas. Una cantidad para cualquier ejercito implicaría la destrucción de la capacidad de combate de una unidad, y una tasa de muertos/heridos de 1/4 típica del combate ofensivo urbano de infantería, seria razonable estima 1000 muertos en combate y 4000 heridos. 
Una cifra muy elevada, pero que palidece con la los Ucranianos.
Lo pero para ucrania es que mientras las fuerzas de Wagner han ganado experiencia, las suyas han sacrificado parte de sus mejores tropas 









El hidrógeno verde. La mayor estafa de la historia


El hidrogeno verde ni es ecológico, ni es sostenible, ni garantizará la independencia energética, y generará enormes costes a los ciudadanos




3tde.es













El análisis de los datos y la manipulación mediática


Tras los titulares triunfales de los medios alabando las bondades de la economia se esconden los mismos que hundieron la economia en 2008




3tde.es


----------



## Kron II (Ayer a la(s) 10:19 AM)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo que fue una de los factores del empeoramiento de la inflación de Weimar, sumado a las condiciones políticas de conflicto permanente entre los distintos estamentos de la sociedad alemana, que llevó a la clase dirigente alemana a emitir cantidades crecientes de papiermarks para sostener el gasto desenfrenado.
> 
> Las consecuencias de corto plazo fueron desastrosas, hambre, miseria, historias de terror vividas en primera persona por la clase media alemana y que aún hoy no han cicatrizado.
> 
> ...




Como de costumbre, totalmente correcto. Se solía decir en esa época que desde que un trabajador cobraba su salario hasta el tiempo que tardaba en llegar a la panadería, ya había subido el precio de la barra de pan. Tampoco ayudo para lo que sucedió posteriormente que el en tratado de Versalles se contemplase que el ejercito francés, por ejemplo, pudiese asumir el control de las fabricas alemanas para obtener su producción, algo que de facto el ejército francés hacía.


----------



## vil. (Ayer a la(s) 10:20 AM)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Tengo la gran suerte de no estar emocionalmente implicado en la guerra con nadie. Mucho mejor para la salud mental.
> 
> Dicho esto, a lo que voy es que Rusia no parece que vaya a realizar ninguna gran operación ni ahora ni nunca, y que como mucho conservará lo que tiene ahora. Quien se quiera engañar y sea más feliz pensando que van a sacar ahora lo que no sacaron durante un año, pues que lo sea.



Si no estás implicado y medio miras el mapa y la situación, tanto actual, como PREVISIBLE, te percatas rápidamente de a dónde quiere llegar Rusia y hacia donde irá SI ó SI, con más o menos gastos, con más o menos tiempo... 

DE VERDAD no veis el mapa y qué busca y porqué????... qué es lo que le falta a Rusia de Ucrania para YA estar contenta, luego de las condiciones ciertamente que exija ADEMAS... por cierto, MOTIVO QUE ADEMÁS hace que Turquía se VEA OBLIGADA a jugar a dos bandas... es lo que hay...


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 10:27 AM)

Harman dijo:


> Los nuevos misiles invulnerables de Rusia causan verdadera consternación en EEUU - Popular Mechanics
> 
> ▪ Estamos hablando de armas hipersónicas. A la cabeza de la "clasificación del terror" se encuentran los misiles Dagger, que ya se han utilizado en combate en Ucrania. "Según la revista, los Kinzhals son capaces de eludir todos los sistemas de defensa antiaérea y antimisiles existentes.
> ▪ La segunda "pesadilla" para los estadounidenses son los misiles Zircon. Es la primera arma del mundo que alcanza el sonido hipersónico utilizando su propio motor.
> ...



con mucho la revista más seria en estas cosas que impliquen mecánica de algún tipo, opinión muy autorizada a mi modo de ver.


----------



## ATDTn (Ayer a la(s) 10:32 AM)

bigmaller dijo:


> "Solo".... .. Ya me gustaria vernos a cualquiera de nosotros ahí... .



Yo creo que todos
( los que no tengo ignorados, esos no tengo confianza)
lo sabemos.
El entrenamiento, la memoria muscular, la lógica...todo puede fallar y no sabes cómo puede responder nadie.
Incluso los mejores soldados pueden llegar a quedarse fuera de combate psicologicamente llegando un momento crítico.
Creo que lo hemos dicho no tanto culpando a los ucranianos sino por la rabia por la situación.


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 10:33 AM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Puede ser. El cambio de mando también es una señal de que se va a modificar alguna estrategia. Se verá.



si eso mata al cisne negro y adivina los augurios mirando sus vísceras o algo


----------



## vegahermosa (Ayer a la(s) 10:35 AM)

elpais dice que putin degrada a surovikin o como se diga y yo pregunto, ¿fue asi?


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 10:36 AM)

vil. dijo:


> Si no estás implicado y medio miras el mapa y la situación, tanto actual, como PREVISIBLE, te percatas rápidamente de a dónde quiere llegar Rusia y hacia donde irá SI ó SI, con más o menos gastos, con más o menos tiempo...
> 
> DE VERDAD no veis el mapa y qué busca y porqué????... qué es lo que le falta a Rusia de Ucrania para YA estar contenta, luego de las condiciones ciertamente que exija ADEMAS... por cierto, MOTIVO QUE ADEMÁS hace que Turquía se VEA OBLIGADA a jugar a dos bandas... es lo que hay...



no descartes la influencia del nuevo disco de Sakira donde pone a parir al pike y tal


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 10:37 AM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> elpais dice que putin degrada a surovikin o como se diga y yo pregunto, ¿fue asi?



eso es como si el país dijera que tu y yo tenemos un torrido romance con sexo salvaje continuo, puritita mentira wey y lo sabes


----------



## .Kaikus (Ayer a la(s) 10:40 AM)

Esta mañana en radio nacional, comentaron que los convictos de la Wagner, tienen prohibido por contrato, beber, fumar, drogarse y mantener relaciones sexuales, los espartanos del siglo XXI !!!.




PD- Seis meses de abstinencia y recuperan sus derechos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Ayer a la(s) 10:41 AM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> elpais dice que putin degrada a surovikin o como se diga y yo pregunto, ¿fue asi?



No, simplemente han cambiado el plan, y se necesita ampliar el equipo por escalar el conflicto, estamos ya en otra cosa, Surovikin sigue activo....

Surovikin no tiene acceso a las armas nucleares, Gerasimov si....pero eso no lo dirán los de ese panfleto....

Los tulipanes pueden usar cabezas nucleares tácticas....


----------



## Mabuse (Ayer a la(s) 10:44 AM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Foto de un "mercenario" (servicios especiales de la OTAN) neutralizado....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325116



El ecosistema ideal de los mercenarios son las escaramuzas y guerras sin frentes amplios, en guerras más convencionales como esta su tasa de supervivencia baja bastante. Son objetivo primario de un bando y carne de cañón desechable para el otro y las condiciones no son favorables para la supervivencia de eeste tipo de grupos.
Wagner ha hecho algo interesante, ha cambiado la estructura habitual de los cuerpos de mercenarios, que suele ser en grupos pequeños, y ha creado compañías similares al ejército regular, y se ve que funciona. Aparte de que sus contratadores les ofrecen apoyo aparentando estar integrados en el comando central.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 10:44 AM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> elpais dice que putin degrada a surovikin o como se diga y yo pregunto, ¿fue asi?



No.
El alto mando crece porque presumiblemente la contienda escala y entra en una nueva fase.
El trabajo que se le encomendó ya está hecho.


----------



## vegahermosa (Ayer a la(s) 10:44 AM)

visaman dijo:


> eso es como si el país dijera que tu y yo tenemos un torrido romance con sexo salvaje continuo, puritita mentira wey y lo sabes



es parte de la desinformacion habitual, podrian haber dicho que putin designa a gerasimov para que surovikin se centre en las operaciones aereas , pero toda la prensa escribe lo mismo con las mismas palabras


----------



## vegahermosa (Ayer a la(s) 10:46 AM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No, simplemente han cambiado el plan, y se necesita ampliar el equipo por escalar el conflicto, estamos ya en otra cosa, Surovikin sigue activo....
> 
> Surovikin no tiene acceso a las armas nucleares, Gerasimov si....pero eso no lo dirán los de ese panfleto....
> 
> Los tulipanes pueden usar cabezas nucleares tácticas....



eso curiosamente no se dice no, ni que gerasimov es como el viceministro de defensa


----------



## vegahermosa (Ayer a la(s) 10:49 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No.
> El alto mando crece porque presumiblemente la contienda escala y entra en una nueva fase.
> El trabajo que se le encomendó ya está hecho.



pues una evidencia mas de como alguien escribe un relato en eeuu y los demas lo suscriben


----------



## vettonio (Ayer a la(s) 10:49 AM)

Kron II dijo:


> Como de costumbre, totalmente correcto. Se solía decir en esa época que desde que un trabajador cobraba su salario hasta el tiempo que tardaba en llegar a la panadería, ya había subido el precio de la barra de pan. Tampoco ayudo para lo que sucedió posteriormente que el en tratado de Versalles se contemplase que el ejercito francés, por ejemplo, pudiese asumir el control de las fabricas alemanas para obtener su producción, algo que de facto el ejército francés hacía.



La gente miraba en la prensa lo que costaba el trenvía ese día.


----------



## vettonio (Ayer a la(s) 10:51 AM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> elpais dice que putin degrada a surovikin o como se diga y yo pregunto, ¿fue asi?



Si dicen, que dizan...


----------



## Mabuse (Ayer a la(s) 10:53 AM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Puede ser. El cambio de mando también es una señal de que se va a modificar alguna estrategia. Se verá.



Parece como en los deportes de equipo, el líder decide la estrategia y se va pasando el balón a los que tienen mejor posición y habilidades para ejecutar cada fase de la jugada. Cada campaña se asigna a un mando, y supongo que además tendrá asociado un relevo de tropas entrenadas para seguir a ese mando en concreto.

También está el asunto de que esto podría se sólo el principio de algo mucho más grande, y así todos tienen oportunodad de foguearse y preparase para esa eventualidad.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Ayer a la(s) 10:57 AM)

Mabuse dijo:


> Parece como en los deportes de equipo, el líder decide la estrategia y se va pasando el balón a los que tienen mejor posición y habilidades para ejecutar cada fase de la jugada. Cada campaña se asigna a un mando, y supongo que además tendrá asociado un relevo de tropas entrenadas para seguir a ese mando en concreto.
> 
> También está el asunto de que esto podría se sólo el principio de algo mucho más grande, y así todos tienen oportunodad de foguearse y preparase para esa eventualidad.



El *jefe del Estado Mayor* de Rusia, el general de ejército Valery Gerasimov, ha sido designado para dirigir el grupo de fuerzas conjuntas de Moscú en Ucrania, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa en un comunicado el miércoles. El excomandante de la operación militar, el general de ejército *Sergey Surovikin, ha sido nombrado su adjunto*.
La necesidad de “ _*elevar el nivel de mando de la operación*_ ” se vinculó con una “ _*mayor escala de las misiones de combate*_ ” y la necesidad de una coordinación más estrecha entre varios servicios y ramas de las fuerzas armadas, dijo el ministerio.
(Fuente RT)


----------



## Alvin Red (Ayer a la(s) 11:07 AM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> elpais dice que putin degrada a surovikin o como se diga y yo pregunto, ¿fue asi?



No, es simplemente que se están preparando para algo mayor, un ejemplo seria la entrada de Bielorrusia por el oeste, aunque puede ser una reorganización técnica, si lo comparamos con una empresa.

CEO: General Dvórnikov, relaciones con el gobierno, estrategia general, coordinación entre departamentos.
Director ejecutivo: Surokivin (táctica y estrategia a seguir supeditada a los intereses de Rusia en cada momento, disponibilidad de recursos personal, etc. coordinado con el CEO)
Director personal, administrativo y logística interna: General adjunto 1, se encarga de las necesidades, transporte, alojamiento y armamento de las tropas.
Director de compras y personal; Adquisiciones de armamento adecuado y nuevas tropas para el ejercito ruso en Ucrania, entrenamiento exterior a Ucrania.

Realmente aunque un general tiene subalternos cualificados este desglose de atribuciones puede hacer que el ejercito sea más ágil y eficiente, descentralizando las tareas más importantes.


----------



## Argentium (Ayer a la(s) 11:11 AM)

*La factura de la luz en el Reino Unido seguirá bajando por la caída del precio del gas – Telegraph*
11:10 || 12/01/2023


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (Ayer a la(s) 11:15 AM)

Peineto dijo:


> Ni las encontrarás. Solamente el gran humorista GILA, de estar vivo, anunciaría el inicio de una ofensiva al enemigo.
> _ ¿Es el enemigo? Que se ponga. etc.



Y Largo Caballero.


----------



## manodura79 (Ayer a la(s) 11:15 AM)

belisariocastrovilla dijo:


> A veces me alucina la falta de profesionalidad de ambos ambos.
> Toda la munición apilada de esa forma a ras de suelo para un obús remolcado
> Lo normal hubiera sido distribuirlas en diferentes zanjas para reducir los efectos en caso de detonación y en diferentes zonas de despliegue preprogramadas, para ir cambiando de posición de una a otra tras cada misión de fuego
> Esta claro que ese obús estaba fuera del alcance de contrabatería rusa y por tanto se debía sentir relativamente seguro
> ...



Yo, como escribo desde el bar tomándome el café de la mañana, no puedo juzgar la profesionalidad de lo que pasa en Ucrania. Pero después de casi 11 meses de contienda, los manuales de la academia militar se van a tomar por viento. Si esa peña después de más miles de disparos y sobrevivir tienen la munición así es porque así lo verán práctico. Me parece que si en una circunstancia de guerra real no hubiesen hecho lo que creían mejor para su supervivencia no hubiesen durado mucho tiempo. Están esa gente como para llegar a un punto de tiro y ponerse a abrir agujeros donde colocar los proyectiles cuando saben que al tercer disparo les puede venir una andanada de contrabatería. Eso sin descontar que formar a un artillero no es cuestión de dos días y lo más probable es que a esos infelices les hayan enseñado lo básico, ni medidas de seguridad, ni políticas de género, ni nada. "apunta y dispara". Bastante suerte han tenido con poder grabar el video. Eso sí, del obús no quedó ni el recuerdo.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 11:15 AM)

Ahora mismo la contienda recuerda mucho a su comienzo en Febrero.
Ucrania se ve amenazada por Bielorrusia, Jarkov, el mar negro y el conflicto en el Donbass. Múltiples flancos y muchas fintas nuevas por hacer 

Diferencias: a bote pronto Rusia ha perdido material y su ejercito profesional original ha sido desgastado, gran parte del Donbass ya ha sido liberado, el ejercito ucro original ya no existe junto con su material de origen soviético siendo este reemplazado por una movilización general y armas occidentales.


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 11:15 AM)

*_* Рокоссовский dijo:


> Es imprudente y es tonto.



da igual, ira con todo lo que tenga que ir, su decision es secundaria, mandan las circunstancias, rusia first
y rusia no es putin es solo propaganda para hacer mella en la masa la opinion publica externa e interna, el es el que habla por rusia, que son muchas cabezas pensantes, el es solo una mas, a mi me parece hasta buena persona


----------



## manodura79 (Ayer a la(s) 11:21 AM)

visaman dijo:


> todo empezó ayer con lo del espacio aéreo usa esta la cosa de un raruno subido



Lo de ayer tiene pinta de aviso a navegantes. Más o menos como el avión que se "estrelló" contra el pentágono.


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 11:24 AM)




----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 11:30 AM)

⚡ Alrededor de cinco brigadas de las fuerzas armadas ucranianas han sido destruidas en Soledar, según ha declarado un asesor del líder en funciones de la DNR.

Pero el número de bajas no incluye a los mercenarios, de los que había bastantes, por lo que podría ser mayor, dijo Yan Gagin en Rusia 1.

Según RT, las pérdidas de Ucrania en la batalla por Soledar podrían ascender a 25.000 personas. Los militares ucranianos rendidos dijeron que las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania y la Guardia Nacional perdieron entre 16 y 17 batallones durante el asalto a la ciudad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 11:35 AM)

Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas recibirán los últimos cañones antiaéreos "estilo OTAN" de Lituania

Pero como siempre hay un matiz.

Vilna ha decidido transferir a Kiev los cañones Bofors L70 de la época de 1950.

Especificaciones - calibre 40 mm; cadencia de fuego 240 cartuchos por minuto; alcance - hasta 12 km (3 km efectivos).

Comenzaron a fabricarse en 1951 y se utilizaron ampliamente en todos los conflictos locales de la Guerra Fría.

No se ha revelado el número de unidades antiaéreas transferidas a Ucrania.

Se utilizarán como sustitutos de los ZPU-4 y ZU-23-2 para operar contra vehículos aéreos no tripulados.

Lo único que no está claro es en dónde desaparecieron las unidades antiaéreas soviéticas de Ucrania y Europa del Este. 

#Lituania Ucrania Defensa antiaérea

@anna_news


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (Ayer a la(s) 11:35 AM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> No.
> El alto mando crece porque presumiblemente la contienda escala y entra en una nueva fase.
> El trabajo que se le encomendó ya está hecho.



Esto parece un partido de fútbol.

”Atención parece que Vladimir Putin mueve el banquillo y va a hacer un cambio.
Así es Paco, ya llevaba un tiempo calentando Valeri Guerasimov que entra en el campo de guerra en sustitución de Serguéi Surovikin que estrecha la mano de Putin al ser sustituido. Con este cambio parece que Putin quiere cambiar la estrategia en el campo de batalla.
Que nos tienes que contar de Guerasimov.
Es un general ruso, el actual jefe de Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia, y el primer viceministro de Defensa, reemplazando a Nikolái Makárov. Es considerado por la ONG Memorial, la organización fundada por Andréi Sájarov e ilegalizada por Rusia en 2021, como responsable de crímenes de guerra cometidos durante enfrentamientos armados de marzo del 2000 en la localidad de Goi-chu, a unos 20 kilómetros al sur de Grozni (Chechenia). Esto es lo que dice la Wikipedia Paco, que es una web norteamericana.”


Valeri Guerasimov


Serguéi Surovikin


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 11:37 AM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Esto parece un partido de fútbol.
> 
> ”Atención parece que Vladimir Putin mueve el banquillo y va a hacer un cambio.
> Así es Paco, ya llevaba un tiempo calentando Valeri Guerasimov que entra en el campo de guerra en sustitución de Serguéi Surovikin que estrecha la mano de Putin al ser sustituido. Con este cambio parece que Putin quiere cambiar la estrategia en el campo de batalla.
> ...



Y se te ha olvidado añadir que él sí tiene acceso al botón nuclear. Es solo un matiz.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Ayer a la(s) 11:38 AM)

Guaguei dijo:


>



Ya era hora de Invadir Rusia, hacer un pais democratico, mandar al paredon a los asesinos y crear paz y riqueza
Bien por la OTAN
Saludos


----------



## El Veraz (Ayer a la(s) 11:43 AM)

Lo unico que funciona bien en Rusonazia, la propaganda. Mentiras y bulos predeterminadas para cada audiencia.


----------



## pamarvilla (Ayer a la(s) 11:54 AM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Las verdades del barquero. Se agradece la claridad de ideas en medios más o menos de masas.



Lo upeo... muy bueno


----------



## Seronoser (Ayer a la(s) 12:00 PM)

Krasnopolivka y Vesele, han sido liberadas por los rusos, ambas al norte de Soledar.

Ha sido tomar este lugar, y abrirse como una flor todo el terreno alrededor




Desde Vesele a Siversk, ya solo hay 10 km.


----------



## Plutarko (Ayer a la(s) 12:02 PM)

Ejemplo de manipulacion proOTANICA.

Es que el terrorista ruso iba con un uniforme Ucraniano, crimen de guerra y tal y cual .... Claro claro, ideal en un asalto ir con el uniforme enemigo para que te maten tus compañeros.









El asesinato de tres soldados ucranianos por un mercenario ruso del Grupo Wagner







www.outono.net






Por aqui teneis la segunda parte del video, donde se ve claramente que llevan distinciones rojas que son las que suelen llevar los de DPR y LPR.


```
https://t.me/zoka200/6311
```


----------



## .Kaikus (Ayer a la(s) 12:05 PM)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> normalmente ponen el cadaver con todo lujo de detalles en hd,,,



El cadaver puede no estar presentable y con los pasaportes, se certifica la muerte de los dos britanicos, cuando murio el mayor, el Parry ese, recogio el pasaporte de su paisano.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Ayer a la(s) 12:11 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> El cadaver puede no estar presentable y con los pasaportes, se certifica la muerte de los dos britanicos, cuando murio el mayor, el Parry ese, recogio el pasaporte de su paisano.



Pues anda que no he visto los cadáveres de cualquier blanco occidental que ha muerto en combate contra los moros...no importa lo quemado que estuviera


----------



## Seronoser (Ayer a la(s) 12:16 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Esto parece un partido de fútbol.
> 
> ”Atención parece que Vladimir Putin mueve el banquillo y va a hacer un cambio.
> Así es Paco, ya llevaba un tiempo calentando Valeri Guerasimov que entra en el campo de guerra en sustitución de Serguéi Surovikin que estrecha la mano de Putin al ser sustituido. Con este cambio parece que Putin quiere cambiar la estrategia en el campo de batalla.
> ...



A Guerasimov le quedan unos pocos años como Jefe del Estado Mayor, tiene casi 70 años, aunque el tipo se conserva bien.
Seguro que va a dejar una gran impresión en Rusia en sus años finales.

Recordemos que fue quien llevó en persona, la famosa aniquilación ucraniana en Ilovaisk, en 2014, donde más de 600 soldados nazis ucranianos, fueron emboscados y aniquilados y otros 500 fueron heridos. Conoce PERFECTAMENTE Y EN PERSONA, cómo se las gastan los nazis.

https://sputniknews.lat/20140913/161831646.html
Battle of Ilovaisk - Wikipedia

Por otro lado Surovikin, probablemente sea su sucesor en un lustro. Habrá acumulado la mayor experiencia militar en lugares tan dispersos como Siria o Ucrania.


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 12:17 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Krasnopolivka y Vesele, han sido liberadas por los rusos, ambas al norte de Soledar.
> 
> Ha sido tomar este lugar, y abrirse como una flor todo el terreno alrededor
> 
> ...



te toca celebrar la victoria con la señora este finde compra más vodka si eso


----------



## vil. (Ayer a la(s) 12:24 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Ya era hora de Invadir Rusia, hacer un pais democratico, mandar al paredon a los asesinos y crear paz y riqueza
> Bien por la OTAN
> Saludos



Vamos que REGRESE YELTSIN y a JUUUUGAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRR... Jajajajajajajajajajaaa


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 12:27 PM)

Imágenes de satélite de Soledar tras los duros combates por la liberación de la ciudad.

@voenkorkotenok


----------



## Xan Solo (Ayer a la(s) 12:28 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


>



Cojones, si parece que me ha copiado! Os lo he dicho siempre: PUTIN ES LO MEJOR QUE PODEMOS ESPERAR DE RUSIA HOY EN DÍA.

Malditos catalanes, siempre copiando!


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 12:30 PM)

En la región ucraniana de Rivne se están erigiendo fortificaciones y cavando trincheras.

Al mismo tiempo, los militares locales están colocando minas en el norte de la región de Kiev. Se están minando carreteras, cinturones forestales, tendidos eléctricos, etc.

Kiev ha declarado una vez más que se ha establecido una defensa a gran escala alrededor de la ciudad y se ha desplegado una gran agrupación militar de unidades de las AFU, la Guardia Nacional, guardias fronterizos y las fuerzas de defensa.

@epoddubny


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 12:31 PM)

Polonia presionará a los países europeos para obligarlos a unirse a la coalición de proveedores de tanques de Ucrania.
/declaración/
#Polonia

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 12:32 PM)

El Reino Unido está considerando transferir 12 carros de combate Challenger a Ucrania.
#Inglaterra

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 12:32 PM)

Hungría se opuso una vez más al suministro de armas a Ucrania, adhiriéndose claramente a la posición de negarse a transferir sus armas o transportarlas a través del territorio de la república.
#Europa

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## manodura79 (Ayer a la(s) 12:35 PM)

Plutarko dijo:


> Ejemplo de manipulacion proOTANICA.
> 
> Es que el terrorista ruso iba con un uniforme Ucraniano, crimen de guerra y tal y cual .... Claro claro, ideal en un asalto ir con el uniforme enemigo para que te maten tus compañeros.
> 
> ...



Es enternecedor uno de los comentarios de la "noticia" donde dice que "los servicios de información de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han identificado uno de los soldados muertos como ruso". Con lo cual es una evidencia de fuego amigo....Como están esas cabezas.


----------



## visaman (Ayer a la(s) 12:38 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Vamos que REGRESE YELTSIN y a JUUUUGAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRR... Jajajajajajajajajajaaa



te veo de bandolero asalta chalets en 3 meses


----------



## Eslacaña (Ayer a la(s) 12:41 PM)

vegahermosa dijo:


> elpais dice que putin degrada a surovikin o como se diga y yo pregunto, ¿fue asi?



Si lo que diga elpais lo tomamos en serio, entonces mejor será irse al marca a comentar la guerra de ucrania.


----------



## ZHU DE (Ayer a la(s) 12:44 PM)

Rothmans Racing dijo:


> Ya era hora de Invadir Rusia, hacer un pais democratico, mandar al paredon a los asesinos y crear paz y riqueza
> Bien por la OTAN
> Saludos



El dia que eso pase el Ëstado 404 se convertirá en la superficie de Venus.


----------



## Kron II (Ayer a la(s) 12:49 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1325236
> 
> 
> El Reino Unido está considerando transferir 12 carros de combate Challenger a Ucrania.
> ...



Y les ha dado tiempo a entrenar a las tripulaciones ucranianas en suelo inglés o los cuatro tripulantes son ingleses. Los tanques principales de batalla de primera línea occidentales son muy distintos, en sus equipos, a los tanques soviéticos de los años 60 y 70. Adicionalmente, en los MBTs soviéticos y rusos el cargador es automático, por lo que llevan tres tripulantes, mientras que el cargador en los MBTs occidentales es humano, por lo que tienen cuatro tripulantes.


----------



## vil. (Ayer a la(s) 12:54 PM)

visaman dijo:


> te veo de bandolero asalta chalets en 3 meses



Te diré: 

- Si ahora mismo mi firma supusiese el regreso de YELTSIN, que los rusos mayores de 25 años estuviesen alcoholizados perpetuamente, que las páginas de contactos de rusas en edad de casarse se dispararan y ahí acabase habiendo hambrunas y muriesen congelados y a cambio yo mantuviese mi actual situación financiera o incluso pudiese pensar en mejorarla... a ver...

Ahora si dejamos a los OTANISTAS y quienes dirigen esa organización seguir; MUCHO ME TEMO que lo que estamos aceptando es que YELTSIN sea nuestro próximo mandatario y... como que no.

Que se hodan lo rusos y los otanistas y LLAMAME POR ELLO BANDOLERO, si es el caso, pero es lo que hay... cada culo que limpie su mierda, amos que sí...


----------



## cryfar74 (Ayer a la(s) 12:57 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1325227
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325228
> 
> 
> ...



La suposición sobre que una bomba no cae el el mismo sitio dos veces pierde su sentido viendo esa imágenes


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 1:01 PM)

*Ucrania dice haber eliminado a más de cien soldados rusos cerca de Soledar.*
Los defensores de *Ucrania* eliminaron en un solo ataque a más de cien soldados rusos cerca de la ciudad de Soledar, en la región de Donetsk, informó hoy el Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas.

"Esto ocurrió gracias al trabajo coordinado de los soldados de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, artilleros y fuerzas de misiles", indicó el Estado Mayor en Facebook, citado por la agencia Ukrinform.

Precisó que las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales "detectaron una concentración enemiga en varios lugares" y que "se dirigió artillería para derrotar al enemigo, y también se utilizó un sistema de misiles tácticos Tochka-U en uno de los emplazamientos".


----------



## cryfar74 (Ayer a la(s) 1:09 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Esto parece un partido de fútbol.
> 
> ”Atención parece que Vladimir Putin mueve el banquillo y va a hacer un cambio.
> Así es Paco, ya llevaba un tiempo calentando Valeri Guerasimov que entra en el campo de guerra en sustitución de Serguéi Surovikin que estrecha la mano de Putin al ser sustituido. Con este cambio parece que Putin quiere cambiar la estrategia en el campo de batalla.
> ...



Tal como lo veo yo...que hayan puesto a alguien tan alto del gobierno Ruso a cargo de la operación es que hará todo lo posible para que nada salga mal y pueda llevarse todos los honores.

El trabajo lo seguirá haciendo Surovikin, pero la gloria se la llevara el otro.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Ayer a la(s) 1:17 PM)

Sobre el vídeo de ayer, del ruso matando a los dos ucranianos en un agujero, este otro vídeo ocurre después.
Están unos metros más adelante, y el que lleva la GoPro (que podría ser la misma persona, por la iniciativa que demuestra) se acerca al agujero a recoger cargadores.

https ://t.me/ voenacher/37577

(vídeo visible para quienes no gustan de escenas muy jodidas)


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 1:17 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Díselo al 30 por ciento o más de españoles que están en situación de pobreza energética, incluyendo la oculta.
> 
> Ya en el 2019 decían que esa pobreza energética podría estar detrás de más de 7000 muertes prematuras al año. No es para tomárselo a cachondeo.



Ese 30 % (que a saber de donde lo sacas) tiene más herramientas para salir adelante que el ciudadano promedio de India, por ejemplo
Y lo peor es que lo sabéis


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 1:18 PM)




----------



## arriondas (Ayer a la(s) 1:18 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ese 30 % (que a saber de donde lo sacas) tiene más herramientas para salir adelante que el ciudadano promedio de India, por ejemplo
> Y lo peor es que lo sabéis



¿Ah, sí? Díselo a ellos, no a mí.


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 1:20 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> ¿Ah, sí? Díselo a ellos, no a mí.



Venga, presentame a alguien y se lo digo


----------



## golden graham (Ayer a la(s) 1:23 PM)

rejon dijo:


>



Salieron de birmighan para hacer una acampada y se perdieron y acabaron en bajmut


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 1:24 PM)

golden graham dijo:


> Salieron de birmighan para hacer una acampada y se perdieron y acabaron en bajmut



Los asesinos a sueldo Wagner, en Soledar ha entrado en una espiral de violencia y sadismo no vista hasta el momento en Ucrania, al menos a esta escala, los diferentes datos que llevan saliendo desde hace dos días hablan por si mismos.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Ayer a la(s) 1:26 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Valeri Guerasimov
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325187



No estamos leyendo el mensaje en clave de Putin correctamente. Es Guerra-Asimov. O sea, la Fundación contra el Imperio Galáctico en decadencia.


----------



## Mitch Buchanan (Ayer a la(s) 1:26 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1325236
> 
> 
> El Reino Unido está considerando transferir 12 carros de combate Challenger a Ucrania.
> ...



12 tanques no deciden ninguna guerra.


----------



## clapham5 (Ayer a la(s) 1:27 PM)

El clapham aprovecha la pagina 1600 del Hilo para homenajear al camarada Giordano Bruno , quemado por la " santa Inquisicion " por hereje en el ano 1600 d.C . Una pena hoyga , si hubiera nacido en el siglo XXI hubiera sido burbujo
Una aclaracion importante : Джордано Бруно no era ruso , era italiano ... entonces Italia no existia , se fundo siglos mas tarde
Y esto que tiene que ver con Ucrania , clapham ?  Pues mucho . El mundo esta regresando a la edad media . Una elite cada vez mas poderosade reyes y senores feudales y la desaparicion de la clase media reconvertida en siervos que luchan por subsistir
La era contemporanea se acabo el 25 de Diciembre de 1991 .
Y desde entonces el mundo esta " involucionando " , revertiendo las conquistas sociales ganadas por el proletariado
Hoy eres un put%$## numero en una put%$## base de Datos . Han capado tu individualidad y tu racionalidad , quieren convertirte en zombie
sorry ...quieren convertirte en un zombie obediente . Aunque seais laicos rezad por el Zar ...
Si Rusia cae , la Humanidad dejara el medioevo . El mundo esta al borde de terminar como la Roma de Neron ...
Advertidos estais . Y ahora el clapham seguira leyendo la biografia de Tomas Moro


----------



## Roedr (Ayer a la(s) 1:28 PM)

rejon dijo:


>



Maestro rejon, a veces te superas a ti mismo. ¿Pero has leído lo de 'labores de evacuación de civiles' y procedido a hacer el copy-paste?. Es tan ridículo como haber escrito 'labores de ayuda a los niños en el cruce de pasos de cebra'.


----------



## arriondas (Ayer a la(s) 1:29 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Venga, presentame a alguien y se lo digo



Cuando quieras  Hay mucha gente que lleva toda la vida trabajando como un burro (en no pocos casos desde los 14 años), y no es rica ni mucho menos.


----------



## Roedr (Ayer a la(s) 1:30 PM)

golden graham dijo:


> Salieron de birmighan para hacer una acampada y se perdieron y acabaron en bajmut



Si salieron de Birmighan es comprensible que encontraran atractiva Bajmut y se quedaran allí.


----------



## Plutarko (Ayer a la(s) 1:30 PM)

rejon dijo:


>



Vas a una zona de guerra, de "voluntario" en uniforme militar (suponiendo que no vas armado) y esperas que el enemigo te conozca por tu cara bonita y no te mate.....

Imaginemos unas hipoteticas situaciones:

Oye Dimitri no apuntes el mortero a ese edifico, que esta Christopher Matthew y Andrew Tobias Matthew Bagshaw los amigos de los niños.


Vladimir entra con Sergei al asalto en un sotano, ak12 en mano.... Vladimir dice, ¡para Serguei que esos son dos voluntarios amigables que los vi ayer en TikTok!

En el supuesto que seas tan suicida como para meterte en una zona de guerra, para ayudar de forma no hostil, pues vas con un uniforme naranja sin armas si quieres, pero desde aqui pienso que alguien que haga eso seria tremendamente gilipollas.

Ya no me meto a juzgar si han ido a luchar por sus ideales o por la pasta.


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 1:31 PM)

Roedr dijo:


> Si salieron de Birmighan es comprensible que encontraran atractiva Bajmut y se quedaran allí.



Espero que cuando esto termine haya un tribunal internacional para juzgar los crímenes de guerra que están cometiendo los rusos


----------



## amcxxl (Ayer a la(s) 1:38 PM)

Plutarko dijo:


> Ejemplo de manipulacion proOTANICA.
> 
> Es que el terrorista ruso iba con un uniforme Ucraniano, crimen de guerra y tal y cual .... Claro claro, ideal en un asalto ir con el uniforme enemigo para que te maten tus compañeros.
> 
> ...




hombre, teniendo en cuenta que Donetsk y Lugansk han sido bomnardeados desde 2014 y que muchos soldados habran perdido familiares y amigos me sorprende que les diera opcion a rendirse incluso poniendose el mismo en grave riesgo con unos zombis drogadictos de mierda
La guerra es la guerra, es matar o morir, no valen consideraciones morales falsas pequeñoburguesas

ademas hay que pensar que las unidades ucranianas en general tienen una base regional de reclutamiento

por ejemplo la brigada 46 que ha sido aniquilada en Soledar recibio un entrenamiento intensivo de la NATO , era de las mejores equipadas y entrenadas por lo que lo normal es que estuviera compuesta por ukros occidentales y por eso con este tipo de unidades, que ademas son las mas sanguinarias con la poblacion local, es logico sean liquidadas sin contemplacion

a diferencia de ello, la brigada 35 de infanteria de Marina que se rindio en Maruipol, cuando estaba escondida en Azovmash se salvo casi entera, unos 3000 soldados, solo los oficiales, presumiblemente nazis, intentaron huir y fueron aniquilados.
Esta brigada tenia su sede en Berdiansk, por lo tanto es de suponer que la mayoria de sus integrantes eran de la zona del mar de Azov y por lo tanto rusos etnicos






Harman dijo:


> Mira cómo fue recibido ayer en Lviv el Presidente polaco Andrzej Duda.
> 
> No es sorprendente, por supuesto. Duda es popular: las autoridades polacas están construyendo activamente campamentos móviles, proporcionando generadores y alimentos. Por cierto, incluso en las encuestas (que en su mayoría son poco llamativas) encabeza los sondeos en términos de confianza entre los ciudadanos ucranianos. En la última encuesta incluso superó al Presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden.
> 
> ...



dudo que Rusia deje a Polonia apoderarse de Galitzia , es una zona estrategica y que la OTAN la siga teniendo es fuente de mas guerras a medio plazo

si se mira el mapa de Distritos Militares de la URSS se puede adivinar por donde van los tiros










la zona occidental en verde oscuro es el Distrito Militar de los Carpatos, es estrategico, por eso Stalin lo incluyo en la URSS, el fallo es haberlo metido en Ucrania en lugar de ser una Republica Sovietica distinta de Ucrania

SI Polonia obtiene eso luego ira a por Bielorusia Occidental y Kaliningrado y nos retrotaemos a 1920

dado que el Donbass (incluido Jarkov) estaba en Ucrania , estaba incluido en el Distrito Militar de Kiev (erroneamente), ahora esta en Rusia. que llegara a Transintria, Ucrania (Malorusia) quedara reducida a los oblast adyacentes a Kiev

la gran duda que tengo es Dnipropetrovsk, por culpa de Kolomoisky y demas narigudos esta infestado de ragulis y nazis, habra que limpiarlo muy bien para incluirlo en Rusia

el control sobre Galitzia es vital, dado que contacta con Hungria y Eslovenia rompiendo la continuidad de la NATO desde Polonia a Rumania, que es lo que pretende la NATO, aislarnos de Rusia para que no pueda llegar gas ni petroleo aunque la UE se descomponga y los paises de Europa Occidental cambien de orientacion estrategica, por eso fomentan a Polonia y sus ambiciones expansionistas

Basicamente, una victoria total de Rusia ocupando totalmente Ucrania es lo mejor que puede pasar a largo plazo para Europa


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 1:39 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando quieras  Hay mucha gente que lleva toda la vida trabajando como un burro (en no pocos casos desde los 14 años), y no es rica ni mucho menos.



Los autónomos que la izquierda y los estatistas maltratan continuamente? a esos te refieres?


----------



## arriondas (Ayer a la(s) 1:41 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Los autónomos que la izquierda y los estatistas maltratan continuamente? a esos te refieres?



Y a gente que ha trabajado toda su vida en la privada por cuenta ajena. Hay de todo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Ayer a la(s) 1:42 PM)

Viene a cuento de

__


----------



## vil. (Ayer a la(s) 1:42 PM)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando quieras  Hay mucha gente que lleva toda la vida trabajando como un burro (en no pocos casos desde los 14 años), y no es rica ni mucho menos.



A ver hombre... a un repartidor de pizzas, que vive en casa de mama o compartida en el mejor de los casos le vas a mostrar a alguien que NO SALE ADELANTE... jajajajajaaaa... porqué no quieren, jajajajajaaaa... y eso si es repartidor de pizzas, que en el peor de los casos estás hablando con el hijo de nuestra infanta, el tal Froilan o similar, jajajajajaajaaaa... 

De esta gente EMPATIA no esperes, sólo entienden por empatía, LA OBLIGACION de los otros a proveerlos y DARLES lo que por designio divino ASUMEN SE MERECEN... y sí, lo mismo es repartidor de pizza que Froilán... indigente intelectuales que no les da para más la sesera...


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 1:45 PM)

*Reparado el 55 % de infraestructura de calefacción ucraniana.*
La empresa ucraniana de suministro de gas Naftogaz, que abastece a la mayoría de la población, comunicó este jueves que se ha reparado más del 55 % de la infraestructura energética para calefacción que había sido dañada por los ataques rusos.

Así lo indicó en Facebook su presidente, Oleksiy Chernyshov, informó la agencia Ukrinform.

"A pesar del bombardeo, los gobiernos locales, las compañías de suministro y los trabajadores ya han recuperado más del 55 % de las instalaciones de infraestructura destruidas o dañadas por el enemigo, lo que nos permite suministrar calefacción a los ucranianos", escribió Chernyshov.


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 1:52 PM)

kikepm dijo:


> Lo que fue una de los factores del empeoramiento de la inflación de Weimar, sumado a las condiciones políticas de conflicto permanente entre los distintos estamentos de la sociedad alemana, que llevó a la clase dirigente alemana a emitir cantidades crecientes de papiermarks para sostener el gasto desenfrenado.
> 
> Las consecuencias de corto plazo fueron desastrosas, hambre, miseria, historias de terror vividas en primera persona por la clase media alemana y que aún hoy no han cicatrizado.
> 
> ...



Solo apuntar, por dejar caer un mito, que básicamente toda hiperinflación es provocada.
Sin más.


*“*_*Contrariamente a la concepción ampliamente aceptada fue la
depreciación del marco el comienzo de esta cadena de causa y efecto:
el aumento de los precios de todos los bienes importados fue causado
por la depreciación del marco; luego siguió el general aumento de los
precios internos y de los salarios; la mayor necesidad de dinero en
circulación por parte del público y del Estado, mayores demandas al
Reichsbank por parte de los negocios privados y del Estado y el*_
*aumento del papel moneda”*.
Karl Helfferich, 1923
Secretario del tesoro del Imperio Alemán (1915-1916)

*“...la depreciación del*_* marco fue el efecto de una conspiración
organizada por los partidos reaccionarios y nacionalistas, que
buscaba desordenar las finanzas alemanas, desacreditar sobre el
régimen republicano y socavar sus bases (aún inseguras), para poder
restaurar el antiguo régimen sobre las ruinas de la joven República”*_*.*

Constantino Bresciani-Turroni, 1931
Economista, profesor de la Universitá di Bocconi
Miembro de la Comisión de Reparaciones del Tratado de Versalles
Jefe del Control de Exportaciones
Asesor económico del Agente General para las Reparaciones


----------



## Yomateix (Ayer a la(s) 1:54 PM)

Que grima me da que envien obligados a civiles a morir y que luego hagan giras turísticas para ver donde fueron masacrados y sacarse fotos los turistas.....si esto lo llega a hacer el otro bando....Que repelús convertir una guerra en una atracción turística para ganar dinero. Cuantos más lugares atacados y con más muertes de personas, más posibilidades de poder sacar productos nuevos....de verdad que no entiendo como a nadie no le repugna en mitad de una guerra leer estas cosas.

*Ucrania creará un programa turístico para visitar escenarios de la guerra*

El turismo será una de las vías para la reconstrucción de Ucrania, que pretende convertir escenarios de la invasión rusa en destinos turísticos para que no se olvide el horror de la guerra, con un programa que presentará en la feria internacional Fitur en Madrid.

"Ucrania quiere convertir algunos de los escenarios que la invasión rusa del país han hecho famosos internacionalmente en destinos turísticos para promover este sector y, al mismo tiempo, ayudar a que no se olvide el sufrimiento y la destrucción que han sufrido a manos de Rusia", explicó este jueves en un comunicado una delegación ucraniana que acudirá a la feria la próxima semana.

A destinos ya conocidos como la antigua central nuclear de Chernóbil, que en 2019 fue visitada por más de 100.000 personas, la capital Kyiv o la ciudad patrimonio de la UNESCO Leópolis, se quieren *añadir ahora "nuevos productos relacionados con la guerra" *


----------



## ZARGON (Ayer a la(s) 1:59 PM)

Otro *Azovstal?
Esta vez termobaricas y que vuelvan al infierno de donde salieron...
*


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 2:03 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *El pucherazo en Brasil es indiscutible, al igual que el golpe de estado a Trump. Quien lo dude o vive en la inopia o está mal informado. ( o directamente es subnormal ) *
> 
> Es decir, Biden y Lula son los candidatos de los mismos jefes, del mismo grupo mafioso supranacional que controla los medios de comunicación y que también controlaba twitter hasta que lo compró Elon Musk
> 
> ...



*Al parecer no se dan cuenta " los legisladores progresistas estadounidenses y brasileños " al igual que los medios de desinformación españoles, que al ponerse ellos de acuerdo en cada una de sus acciones y declaraciones, están diciendo al mundo que obedecen al mismo amo y que por lo tanto están coordinados ahora y siguen las mismas técnicas para los pucherazos. *


_Más de 70 legisladores progresistas estadounidenses y brasileños han condenado la colaboración entre la familia Bolsonaro y los trumpistas en Estados Unidos con el objetivo de revocar las elecciones en ambos países y han pedido que los implicados rindan cuentas.

“Como legisladores en Brasil y EEUU, nos mantenemos unidos contra los esfuerzos de actores de extrema derecha autoritarios y antidemocráticos para anular resultados electorales legítimos y derrocar nuestras democracias”, señala la declaración conjunta, encabezada por la congresista demócrata Ilhan Omar.

La declaración, publicada el miércoles por la noche, cita tanto el ataque del domingo de partidarios del expresidente Jair Bolsonaro contra instituciones gubernamentales en Brasilia, como la insurrección muy similar del 6 de enero de 2021 en Washington por parte de partidarios de Donald Trump.

“No es ningún secreto que los agitadores de ultraderecha en Brasil y Estados Unidos están coordinando esfuerzos”, afirman los legisladores, entre los que se encuentran 36 demócratas estadounidenses y 35 progresistas brasileños.
_










Más de 70 congresistas de EEUU y Brasil firman una declaración conjunta condenando la alianza Trump-Bolsonaro


"No es ningún secreto que los agitadores de ultraderecha en Brasil y Estados Unidos están coordinando esfuerzos", señalan los legisladores




www.eldiario.es


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 2:09 PM)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo no pienso eso, creo que putin es prudente y bienintencionado pero no tonto, dice lo que piensa, que espera que vaya bien
> 
> Lula creo que es a quien apoyan los democratas usanos, y ha salido de la carcel o lo han sacado
> hablo con Lopez Obrador incluso antes de tomar el cargo de crear una moneda unica para latinoamerica, Obrador dijo que ahora no es buen momento
> ...



Y, todo eso ¿Lo ha aprendido usted en alguna iglesia de la cienciologia o en el 'reader Digest'?  
¡¡Menudas pajas!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (Ayer a la(s) 2:11 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> *Ucrania creará un programa turístico para visitar escenarios de la guerra*
> 
> El turismo será una de las vías para la reconstrucción de Ucrania, que *pretende convertir escenarios de la invasión rusa en destinos turísticos para que no se olvide el horror de la guerra*, con un programa que presentará en la feria internacional Fitur en Madrid.
> 
> ...



Para que no se olvide la guerra, no. Para seguir insuflando odio nacionalista. Y todo esto en Fitur. Que asco que mi país dé alas a esta gentuza.


----------



## vil. (Ayer a la(s) 2:12 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Solo apuntar, por dejar caer un mito, que básicamente toda hiperinflación es provocada.
> Sin más.
> 
> 
> ...



Esto no es así... no de manera absoluta y sin más, PUEDE SER ASI, pero NO NECESARIAMENTE ES ASÍ...

Colapsa un TIMO PONZI porque se PROVOCA su colapso intencionalmente????, no por supuesto que no, colapsa dado esa realidad y cuando alguien provoca su colapso porque inicia un proceso, PERO no es su finalidad hacer estallar el TIMO NECESARIAMENTE... es la naturaleza del sistema lo que provoca su caída...

Toda inflación, ya no digamos hiperinflación PIVOTA en la falta de credibilidad y el consecuente riesgo que provoca el sostenimiento de un bien determinado como forma de manetenimiento de una determinada riqueza, o dicho de otro modo la falta de CREDIBILIDAD a que ese bien sea realmente un bien que sea capaz de sostener un valor, el que fuese... vamos lo que en cualquier TIMO PONZI acaba aconteciendo en un determinado momento... y esto es muy importante de entender, ya que de no entenderlo adecuadamente rápidamente se hablaría de DINERO FIAT y... y... y... cuando guardamos nuestra riqueza en un determinado medio no es en por sí un TIMO PONZI, sea el que sea este medio, no, no lo es en por sí... lo es cuando ese medio pierde las bases que le dan su CREDIBILIDAD.; pongamos una burbuja LADRILLIL...

La inflación o hiperinflación no es más que la consecuencia natural de esa pérdida de CREDIBILIDAD...


----------



## Chuchus (Ayer a la(s) 2:12 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Los asesinos a sueldo Wagner, en Soledar ha entrado en una espiral de violencia y sadismo no vista hasta el momento en Ucrania, al menos a esta escala, los diferentes datos que llevan saliendo desde hace dos días hablan por si mismos.



Te olvidas de azov en mariupol??


----------



## amcxxl (Ayer a la(s) 2:16 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Solo apuntar, por dejar caer un mito, que básicamente toda hiperinflación es provocada.
> Sin más.
> 
> 
> ...



evidentemente, habia que llevar a la gente a la miseria para alzar a Hitler al poder y despues de lavar el cerebro de los alemanes para lanzarlos a una guerra de conquista y exterminio

la miseria que vivio Rusia en los 90 tambien fue provocada (huelgas masivas pagadas por la CIA, cierre de fabricas a proposito despues de privatizarlas, etc...) incluida la inflaccion galopante para robar los ahorros de la gente que eran considerables , si no sumes a la gente en la miseria no la obligas a trabajar por tres centavos ni a emigrar

lo mismo de la RDA que se convirtio en fuente de mano de obra barata para la RFA, cuando esta se apodero de sus industrias, las arruino y las clausuro
o los negros moros y panchos que huyen de la miseria provocada en sus paises para ser el ejercito industrial de reserva de los paises occidentales


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 2:17 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *El pucherazo en Brasil es indiscutible, al igual que el golpe de estado a Trump. Quien lo dude o vive en la inopia o está mal informado. ( o directamente es subnormal ) *



Así que, piensa usted, que la burguesía brasilera tiene mas votos que las clases populares...
Si usted dijera que la oligarquía del agronegocio brasilera ha visto con claridad en donde está
el verdadero chollo económico - que no es en EEUU- y si lo es en la otra parte de la trinchera,
habría decidido que Lula es el hombre de los BRICS, le hubiera quedado mucho mejor puesta
su conclusión...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (Ayer a la(s) 2:18 PM)

Los dos vídeos del agujero, subtitulados al inglés. 



(El primero es el duro, para quien prefiera no verlo)


Por cierto, ¿el ruso salió del agujero dando una pirueta?


----------



## kopke (Ayer a la(s) 2:25 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> Esto parece un partido de fútbol.
> 
> ”Atención parece que Vladimir Putin mueve el banquillo y va a hacer un cambio.
> Así es Paco, ya llevaba un tiempo calentando Valeri Guerasimov que entra en el campo de guerra en sustitución de Serguéi Surovikin que estrecha la mano de Putin al ser sustituido. Con este cambio parece que Putin quiere cambiar la estrategia en el campo de batalla.
> ...



Cambia por uno más duro. Bien.


----------



## Echenike (Ayer a la(s) 2:26 PM)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Los dos vídeos del agujero, subtitulados al inglés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, se marca un gilgul.


----------



## Mabuse (Ayer a la(s) 2:26 PM)

Plutarko dijo:


> Ejemplo de manipulacion proOTANICA.
> 
> Es que el terrorista ruso iba con un uniforme Ucraniano, crimen de guerra y tal y cual .... Claro claro, ideal en un asalto ir con el uniforme enemigo para que te maten tus compañeros.
> 
> ...



Error del desgraciado que se aferraba aterrado al fusil y del otro, que por pánico se abalanzó sobre el soldado que les apuntaba. Sólo hay que oir la ensalada de tirosa que había montada como para saber que no estaba la cosa para bromas ni movimientos bruscos.


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 2:30 PM)

vil. dijo:


> A ver hombre... a un repartidor de pizzas, que vive en casa de mama o compartida en el mejor de los casos le vas a mostrar a alguien que NO SALE ADELANTE... jajajajajaaaa... porqué no quieren, jajajajajaaaa... y eso si es repartidor de pizzas, que en el peor de los casos estás hablando con el hijo de nuestra infanta, el tal Froilan o similar, jajajajajaajaaaa...
> 
> De esta gente EMPATIA no esperes, sólo entienden por empatía, LA OBLIGACION de los otros a proveerlos y DARLES lo que por designio divino ASUMEN SE MERECEN... y sí, lo mismo es repartidor de pizza que Froilán... indigente intelectuales que no les da para más la sesera...



Donde he dicho, mermado mental, que nadie “me deba dar”? 
digo que la izquierdita colectivista,junto con la derechita conserva, son los maximos responsables de que, España sea uno de los países donde más difícil resulta lanzarse su PROPIO negocio
Empatía es entender que las personas tienen pensamientos INDIVIDUALES, no la mierda de estado a lo “Russian style” que os gustaría impulsar en España a los discapacitados intelectuales en busca de no dar un palo al agua

Pero luego las crisis económicas no son “culpa de ellos, ej que el capitalismo, ej que loz liberales…”
Qué difícil parece haceros tener auto responsabilidad en las acciones individuales…


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:32 PM)

ZARGON dijo:


> Otro *Azovstal?
> Esta vez termobaricas y que vuelvan al infierno de donde salieron...
> *



_¿Se refiere a algo así?_

"La Quema Solar" quema las posiciones enemigas hasta los cimientos. Archivo.

El ejército ruso utiliza sistemas pesados de lanzallamas para despejar las fortificaciones enemigas.

Las imágenes publicadas captan la salva de una de las unidades.

Cabe destacar que, tras la salva, el enemigo fue incapaz de tomar represalias debido a la completa destrucción de la posición y la munición.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me




_
Video en el enlace_


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 2:32 PM)

Mabuse dijo:


> Error del desgraciado que se aferraba aterrado al fusil y del otro, que por pánico se abalanzó sobre el soldado que les apuntaba. Sólo hay que oir la ensalada de tirosa que había montada como para saber que no estaba la cosa para bromas ni movimientos bruscos.



Claro, claro…por eso se les ve con una confusión acojonante y sin defenderse, lo más lógico es que pensaran que eran de los suyos
Hacer eso y jugar sucio de esa manera tiene un nombre…


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:34 PM)

El Batallón Svoboda 4 BrOp NSU se queja de las pérdidas en Artemivsk

Otra unidad de los nazis de Kiev informa de pérdidas en la picadora de carne de Artemivsk.

Curiosamente, el batallón Svoboda formaba parte originalmente de la 112 BrOp TRO de Kiev, pero al parecer últimamente ha sido reasignado a la Guardia Nacional.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Centinela (Ayer a la(s) 2:36 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Espero que cuando esto termine haya un tribunal internacional para juzgar los crímenes de guerra que están cometiendo los rusos




Si se monta un tribunal internacional será para juzgar los crímenes de guerra cometidos en la guerra, digo yo.


----------



## Caracalla (Ayer a la(s) 2:36 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> Tal como lo veo yo...que hayan puesto a alguien tan alto del gobierno Ruso a cargo de la operación es que hará todo lo posible para que nada salga mal y pueda llevarse todos los honores.
> 
> El trabajo lo seguirá haciendo Surovikin, pero la gloria se la llevara el otro.



Gerasimov es un referente a nivel de doctrina militar. No solo es un buen militar, tiene el talento para haber visto el nuevo tipo de guerra que se va a desarrollar durante las próximas décadas.

Surovikin se ha leído los textos de Gerasimov seguro.

Yo no veo al calvo como un genio, ni nada por el estilo. Surovikin es alguien tremendamente estricto, leal, serio y severo. Se le puso para aplicar "el manual" como un martillo pilón y tb para acojonar a toda la cadena de mando por debajo suyo pk saben, que si la cagan y sobrerodo, si se andan con corruptelas, les va a cortar las bolas.

Ese es el efecto más importante de Surovikin Que muchos militares, que no por corruptos, dejan de tener talento o capacidad para hacer bien su trabajo, se dejan de mierdas y se ponen en serio con su trabajo pk si son negligentes, les van a degradar y si faltan 3 cajas de munición del inventario sin justificar, igual los fusilan.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:36 PM)

_1041h_

A partir de la mañana del 12 de enero, el enemigo ofreció una resistencia organizada en los suburbios occidentales de Soledar y cerca de la estación de ferrocarril de Sol. Las AFU perdieron el control de la ciudad. Esta mañana se ha informado de que el mando de las AFU está tratando de reunir apresuradamente un grupo de asalto para intentar contraatacar las posiciones de la Wagner Cheka en la parte occidental de Soledar y recuperar el control sobre al menos una parte de la ciudad (aparentemente por razones políticas, ya que desde una perspectiva militar este hecho parece dudoso).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## vil. (Ayer a la(s) 2:37 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Donde he dicho, mermado mental, *que nadie “me deba dar”?*
> digo que la izquierdita colectivista,junto con la derechita conserva, son los maximos responsables de que, España sea uno de los países donde más ...



Tú ni eres de derecha, ni de izquierda, ni medio bien, tú eres un Froilan de la vida y no porque hayas nacido con pasta, que lo dudo o la tengas... tú eres un Froilan por lo del coeficiente intelectual...

A ver, pero QUIEN ES EL QUE se dedican a lloriquear que le quiten los impuestos... YO????... o ACASO entiendes que es el DERECHO DIVINO devengado de tu SANTA REALEZA lo que OBLIGA a que los demás debamos conquistar ESE DERECHO TUYO...

Así que no seas payaso, por favor, que estamos en debates serios...

Coñazo con vuestras sandeces hoder...


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:38 PM)

"Trampa de Artemivsk": el mando de las AFU deja sin tropas a la región de Chernihiv

Al parecer, para Zelenskyy la conservación de Artemivsk es realmente el objetivo número uno. Justo el día anterior, escribimos que la TRO de Chernihiv empezaba a ser trasladada a Artemivsk. El primero en partir fue el 167º batallón, como confirman los anuncios de los voluntarios.

Sin embargo, a juzgar por los obituarios, en Artemivsk no sólo hay combatientes de la defensa territorial, sino también de la policía y la Guardia Nacional de Chernihiv.

Además, un suscriptor nos ha contado que hace pocos días llegaron 350 cadáveres a la morgue de Chernihiv (lo creemos de buena gana, a juzgar por el número de esquelas), y que policías de Chernihiv fueron apartados de sus puestos y trasladados al día siguiente a Artemivsk, en Donbass.

Así, las tropas rusas en caso de expansión de la zona SMO a la región de Chernihiv no encontrarán resistencia: prácticamente todas las formaciones de las AFU listas para el combate (10 brigadas más en las regiones de Kharkiv y Donetsk) se encuentran cerca de Artemivsk, y sólo la PMC Wagner está allí desde el lado ruso...









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Minsky Moment (Ayer a la(s) 2:39 PM)

A todos los ninis que se escandalizan por lo del video de los dos en la trinchera, no sé qué se piensan que es la guerra, ¿ir dando la mano y abrazos al enemigo? Más vale que medite todo el mundo sobre las situaciones que llevan a la guerra, no en lo que pasa una vez desatada. Porque cuando se ve sangre todo son lloros y rasgado de vestiduras, pero cuando se está fomentando el odio al prójimo solo para favorecer un juego determinado de poder, todo el mundo calla. Los mayores criminales son los que inician los procesos, no los que los rematan cuando ya están disparados. Y tenemos muchos ejemplos alrededor ahora mismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 2:39 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Así que, piensa usted, que la burguesía brasilera tiene mas votos que las clases populares...
> Si usted dijera que la oligarquía del agronegocio brasilera ha visto con claridad en donde está
> el verdadero chollo económico - que no es en EEUU- y si lo es en la otra parte de la trinchera,
> habría decidido que Lula es el hombre de los BRICS, le hubiera quedado mucho mejor puesta
> su conclusión...



En todo este asunto nadie habla de narcotráfico y es el tema fundamental no solo por lo que representa como financiación de las mafias criminales cuya verdadera intención es el PODER POLÍTICO para mayor control social y por lo tanto de cualquier decisión que les beneficie.

Siempre hay que ir al fondo del asunto y no quedarse en lo superficial .

LAS GUERRAS !!!!

¿ Qué se supone que pretende Putin bombardeando Ucrania ?

¿ aterrorizar a la población, matando a personas inocentes, destruyendo ciudades y su economía para que se rindan y acepten lo que sea que pretende Putin ?

¿ no le habría salido más barato colocar políticos afines, sobornar a jueces y periodistas, comprar medios de comunicación y decirle a la población que los rusos van a pagarles las pensiones y que juntos ( globalizados ) tendrían un futuro mejor ?

¿ ANTES DE LLEGAR A LAS ARMAS EN BRASIL , ESTADOS UNIDOS O ESPAÑA .... SIGUEN ESTOS MÉTODOS ? 

* El arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño, en vencer sin luchar . ( General Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ) *


----------



## Mabuse (Ayer a la(s) 2:41 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, claro…por eso se les ve con una confusión acojonante y sin defenderse, lo más lógico es que pensaran que eran de los suyos
> Hacer eso y jugar sucio de esa manera tiene un nombre…



Si, el nombre es Alfombass.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:41 PM)

Kremlin sobre la liberación de Soledar.

Los militares en Soledar actuaron desinteresada y heroicamente, como en otras zonas, pero el trabajo principal está aún por venir, no es hora de restregárselo (c) Peskov









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:42 PM)

Kremlin sobre los objetivos de la SMO.

Todos los objetivos de la SMO siguen siendo válidos, incluida la liberación de las Repúblicas del Donbass dentro de las fronteras de 2014.

Como no es difícil ver, no se abandonan los objetivos originales de la SMO. Además de Kherson y Zaporizhzhia.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## dabuti (Ayer a la(s) 2:44 PM)

14:40*Una fragata rusa con misiles hipersónicos cruza el canal de la Mancha*

La fragata rusa "Admiral Gorshkov", armada con misiles hipersónicos Tsirkón, concluyó hoy su paso por el canal de la Mancha, informó la Flota del Norte de la Armada Rusa.

"Posteriormente el buque ruso continuará su travesía en correspondencia con el plan de navegación", añadió en un comunicado la entidad castrense, que señaló que la fragata cruzó la víspera la parte más estrecha del canal, el Paso de Calais.

La Flota del Norte indicó que "la tripulación de la fragata continuará el cumplimiento de su misión en el océano Atlántico", donde participará en una serie de ejercicios con navíos de otras flotas de la Armada Rusa, así como con buques extranjeros.

A principios de enero el ministro de Defensa ruso, Serguéi Shoigú, anunció el inicio de la expedición de la fragata, que incluye travesías por los océanos Atlántico e Índico, y por el mar Mediterráneo


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:44 PM)

El Kremlin informó de que Putin "apoyaba conceptualmente" la idea de elevar la edad de reclutamiento. La cuestión sigue siendo prerrogativa del Ministerio de Defensa ruso: será lo que decidan los militares.

Según los planes previamente anunciados, la edad de reclutamiento se elevará gradualmente de los 18-27 años actuales a los 21-30 años, y la llamada a filas de primavera podrá seguir parcialmente los nuevos parámetros.
Los estudiantes conservarán su aplazamiento del servicio militar como hasta ahora.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:46 PM)

En cuanto a la cuestión planteada hoy sobre el hipotético retorno de los grados de mariscal.

Desde un punto de vista puramente subjetivo, dicho rango podría concederse por llevar a cabo con éxito operaciones del nivel de la liberación del Donbass occidental, la liberación de Kharkiv y la liberación de Zaporizhzhya.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:47 PM)

Resumen RF MoD. 12.01.2023

Además de 1 avión de ataque Su-25 destruido, se reivindican 3 SAU destruidos (incluido 1 Paladin), 2 M777 y 3 MLRS.

La artillería enemiga ha sido muy bien machacada en los últimos días en dirección al sur de Donetsk, los lancets están hambrientos.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:48 PM)

Un hombre de Tver compró material militar y estaba a punto de ir a unirse a los combatientes ucranianos, pero fue detenido por el FSB. Durante el interrogatorio, instó a nadie a seguir su camino, ya que "las consecuencias podrían ser irreversibles".

Según las fuerzas del orden, el detenido se comunicó por Internet con un representante de la parte ucraniana, por cuyo consejo estudió la ruta hacia el territorio de Ucrania y compró elementos de equipo militar, uniformes y suministros médicos. El hombre ha sido detenido.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ccartech (Ayer a la(s) 2:49 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Cierto, mercenarios, amigotes oligarcas corruptos y un largo etcetera. La guerra en Ucrania se les queda muy grande a estos rusonazis, estan saliendo a la luz todas sus miserias, corruptelas y malos compañeros de viaje.



Yo lo que veo que despues de 1 año, todas las armas de la OTAN, y los soldados de la OTan disfrazados de mercenario aun no pudieron doblegar al ejercito de 1 pais corrupto, armado con chatarra y con su flotita de mierda y sus comandantes que caen como moscas, y al mando de un burro como Putin, segun tus comentarios. 
En fin , no veo que dicha superioridad de la "gran" OTAN "moralista" y "defensora de la libertad" se plasme en la realidad.
Aun falta para ver que pasa. 
Espero que podamos ver el fin de esto.
Aca no hay buenos y malos, hay intereses en pugna.

En lo que respecta a mi interes, creo que un mundo con una Rusia fuerte es mas equilibrado.
Ya vimos lo que hace cuando un pais se dice el policia del mundo en la decada del 90 y principios del 2000.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:50 PM)

Mientras tanto, en la "Mina Nº 7" - los suburbios occidentales de Soledar.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me






Spoiler


----------



## ignorante (Ayer a la(s) 2:51 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> A Guerasimov le quedan unos pocos años como Jefe del Estado Mayor, tiene casi 70 años, aunque el tipo se conserva bien.
> Seguro que va a dejar una gran impresión en Rusia en sus años finales.
> 
> Recordemos que fue quien llevó en persona, la famosa aniquilación ucraniana en Ilovaisk, en 2014, donde más de 600 soldados nazis ucranianos, fueron emboscados y aniquilados y otros 500 fueron heridos. Conoce PERFECTAMENTE Y EN PERSONA, cómo se las gastan los nazis.
> ...



Ninguno de esos artículos menciona a Guerasimov. Yo tenía entendido que Rusia oficialmente no participó directamente en la guerra del Donbass (otra cosa es que rusos, incluso militares, fueran a echar una mano a título personal).

Entonces ¿hubo participación directa? ¿aunque sea no reconocidamente?. Eso significaría que no todo es propaganda occidental en este tema concreto.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:52 PM)

Se refuerzan las oficinas de alistamiento militar en el oeste de Ucrania

La mayoría de los residentes movilizados del oeste de Ucrania son enviados a la 102ª brigada del TrO, la 10ª brigada y la 24ª brigada de las AFU - todas estas brigadas están sufriendo actualmente pérdidas en la dirección de Artemivsk, lo que parece ser la razón del aumento del trabajo de las oficinas locales de alistamiento militar para eliminar la escasez de personal.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 2:52 PM)

Guaguei dijo:


> otra cosa es que ya lleves y tengas preparado al candidato ideal, entonces la cosa va mas rodada, aunque esta al final se va a tener que ir del pais, el golpe de estado de castillo y su detencion estaba preparado, plan magistral, el Pedro castillo el malo, y aqui tenemos la solucion , la buena, dina boluarte
> pero no la tragan y tendra que escapar, ademas que tiene muertos a sus espaldas de manifestaciones contra ella, claro que ella no dirige nada de las performances, pero es oficialmente la responsable
> 
> no ha colado el plan retorcido con doble vuelta, tirabuzon y giro de guion



por lo tanto ¿ quién es el candidato del foro de Davos ?

¿ Bolsonaro o Lula ? ¿ Biden o Trump ? ¿ Sánchez o Abascal ?


----------



## vegahermosa (Ayer a la(s) 2:53 PM)

Caracalla dijo:


> Gerasimov es un referente a nivel de doctrina militar. No solo es un buen militar, tiene el talento para haber visto el nuevo tipo de guerra que se va a desarrollar durante las próximas décadas.
> 
> Surovikin se ha leído los textos de Gerasimov seguro.
> 
> ...



estos son los analisis que serian deseables para poder tener una idea mas clara de quien es quien.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:53 PM)

Los combatientes que luchaban en la zona de SMO propusieron devolver a la ciudad en el Volga el nombre de Stalingrado.

Apoyo la idea.

Opciones de implementación:

1. El 2 de febrero de 2023, para el 80 aniversario de la Victoria en la batalla de Stalingrado, simplemente tome y haga.

2. En el otoño de 2023, llevar la pregunta a la votación de los residentes de la ciudad con un remolque para un solo día de votación.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:54 PM)

Crimea exigirá a Ucrania una compensación material no solo por los daños sufridos por la península mientras formaba parte de Ucrania, sino también por el bloqueo y los ataques terroristas de Ucrania después de 2014, incluido el acto terrorista en el puente de Crimea.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 2:56 PM)

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas se encuentran en las inmediaciones de la mina nº 7, en las afueras occidentales de Soledar. Las posiciones no parecen muy seguras, por decirlo sin rodeos. A medida que se vaya despejando la ciudad, cabe esperar un aumento de la presión de los grupos de asalto de la PMC de Wagner sobre los suburbios y la estación de Sol.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 3:01 PM)

Los combatientes ucranianos se esconden cerca de Soledar y dicen que no necesitan un sueldo de 100.000 grivnias y que no quieren morir por él, por lo que están dispuestos a intercambiar su puesto con los que se sientan en el sofá de su casa.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 3:03 PM)

Rusia está aumentando sus fuerzas en Ucrania. Ha aumentado el número de formaciones que operan como parte de las tropas rusas - Las AFU siguen haciendo declaraciones de pánico

La Viceministra de Defensa, Anna Malyar, citando datos de inteligencia:
▪ Mientras que la semana pasada había 250 formaciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas en Ucrania, a 10 de enero ya eran 280.
▪ La situación en el frente sigue siendo difícil, ya que Rusia utiliza recursos humanos para ganar terreno en el campo de batalla.
▪ Los principales esfuerzos de las fuerzas rusas se centran en hacerse con el control de todo el territorio de la RPD: ataques en las direcciones de Bajmut, Limansk y Avdeevka.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Ayer a la(s) 3:04 PM)

*Ucrania y la pérdida de las ilusiones de los principales actores*


El conflicto global solo está creciendo. Tanto para Rusia como para Occidente, es existencial, y ninguna de las partes muestra inclinación al compromiso. Es aún más sorprendente que las hostilidades sigan siendo de naturaleza relativamente local, limitadas a un restringido teatro ucraniano…

El año pasado fue el año de la colisión del posmodernismo con el mundo real. Prácticamente todos los participantes directos e indirectos en la crisis ucraniana construyeron sus políticas internas y externas sobre construcciones teóricas, altamente ideológicas, sobre ilusiones. Y cuanto más grandes eran las ilusiones más severas fueron las consecuencias para los creyentes .
Echemos un vistazo a los actores principales.

*Rusia*
Nuestra primera y principal ilusión es sobre la negociabilidad de las contrapartes. A lo largo del período postsoviético, intentamos resolver la paz en Ucrania, basados en que sería mejor para todos: Occidente, que vive en la frontera con una potencia nuclear líder, recibiría un cinturón de seguridad predecible y reglas claras del juego, junto con un alto grado de influencia en Ucrania; Europa, además, mantendría y fortalecería los lazos con Rusia como una importante base de recursos y un vasto mercado de negocios; Ucrania tendrá la oportunidad de una integración suave con Europa mientras mantendría profundos lazos económicos y culturales con Rusia, mientras que Rusia, además de una mayor integración gradual en Occidente y, en primer lugar, en el sistema europeo (hasta la simbiosis), mantendría su influencia en Ucrania y Kiev tendría una política amistosa tanto hacia Moscú como hacia la población rusa en Ucrania.

Sin embargo, toda la historia de la Ucrania postsoviética es la historia de un movimiento en un sentido contrario; este movimiento se ha vuelto irreversible desde 2014. Ignorando constantemente este hecho, los obstinados intentos de volver al proceso de acuerdos con Kiev o con Occidente nos han llevado al inicio de un proceso igualmente irreversible, un Nuevo Orden Mundial. Lo que salió mal exactamente a fines de febrero, no lo sabremos pronto. Pero si Moscú fijó el objetivo de resolver el problema ucraniano de acuerdo con el escenario georgiano, con poco derramamiento de sangre y en unos pocos días, este objetivo, obviamente, no se logró.

El puesto de avanzada antirruso que se había creado durante treinta años resultó ser muy fuerte y estaba listo para luchar incluso a costa de su propia destrucción. Un asunto contrario al sentido común, tal como se entiende en Moscú. 

Me gustaría creer que las ilusiones de Moscú finalmente se han disipado, y nuestro liderazgo político-militar ya no espera una actitud de cordura de Occidente y Kiev. Sin embargo, hasta ahora, el curso de la Operación Militar Especial (OME) sugiere más bien todo lo contrario: después de febrero, nuestras operaciones ofensivas se han llevado a cabo solo en el Donbass, y no a lo largo de todo el frente, específicamente en áreas locales y principalmente por las fuerzas de las PMC y el antigua milicia popular de las repúblicas. Existe la sensación que durante el pasado año realmente no supimos qué hacer a continuación, es como si estuviéramos esperando que el enemigo se aburriera antes que nosotros y finalmente comenzara a negociar de verdad. 

Nuestra segunda ilusión es la capacidad de combate del ejército. Las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Rusia durante la Operación Militar Especial en un ambiente patriótico generalmente están bajo escrutinio dl pueblo. Pero, desde la época de la reforma de Serdyukov, nuestro ejército no se ha estado preparando para un conflicto terrestre a gran escala con una línea de frente de un par de miles de kilómetros, con la necesidad de realizar operaciones de armas combinadas al nivel de la Gran Guerra Patria y, con la movilización de cientos de miles de personas. Esto no cambiará de la noche a la mañana. Y aunque las deficiencias identificadas en las acciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la Federación Rusa, del Estado Mayor y de la retaguardia se reconocen, y de alguna manera se solucionan, todavía no vemos una ofensiva a gran escala que tenga como objetivo derrotar al ejército ucraniano (AFU). Tal vez lo veamos el próximo año. Quizás el ejército se esté preparando en este momento y no esté esperando.

*Estados Unidos*
En la posguerra fría la ilusión principal de los Estados Unidos es el control total (o al menos el dominio) sobre todos los procesos que tienen lugar en el mundo y, por lo tanto, que el grado de consideración de sus intereses por parte de sus adversarios estaría determinado por Washington, y sólo por Washington. En otras palabras: “será como yo quiero y, si no es como yo quiero, entonces tengo medios suficientes para coaccionar y castigar aquellos que me desobedecen”.

En muchos aspectos, esta inflexibilidad condujo a la crisis actual: si Washington decidía, era posible negociar con Rusia, eso si que solo para salvar las apariencias y en su propio beneficio económico y político: Y Moscú, probablemente, estaba preparada para conversar.
Una situación similar se observa en todo el mundo: en todas partes los Estados actúan según el principio de «tenemos poder, no se necesita dialogo».

En Medio Oriente, tal comportamiento ha llevado a EE. UU. a un fuerte debilitamiento de su posición; hizo casi irreversible la perspectiva de un conflicto con China; han colocado bombas de relojería en las relaciones con sus aliados en Europa y en Asia estas bombas pueden que exploten en los próximos años.

Desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, Estados Unidos ha estado creando un sistema global: un nuevo tipo de imperio. Constantemente han intervenido en los procesos políticos y económicos de todo el mundo sin encontrar mucha resistencia; por el contrario, casi todos intentaron integrarse en este sistema, recibiendo a cambio algunos mercados y acceso a dinero supuestamente barato. Para algunos esto significo un paraguas de seguridad y la oportunidad de no gastar dinero en el ejército, para otros acceso a las nuevas tecnologías.

Los propios Estados Unidos, habiéndose encontrado en el papel de la “madre patria de todo el mundo”, se desprendieron de esta política, y después de varias generaciones, su clase política se convenció que su hegemonía no era el resultado de un minucioso trabajo que tomaba en cuenta los intereses de sus socios, sino que de algún tipo de derecho de linaje, y que ahora se estaba convirtiendo en una carga. De ahí el estancamiento, y cuanto mayor es la histeria de la política exterior estadounidense y, sus intentos de obligar a otros a actuar a su manera han dado como resultado, el socavamiento de un sistema global centrado en Estados Unidos.

Todavía, Estados Unidos tiene un sólido margen de seguridad, su base alimentaria sigue siendo amplia y, las instituciones globales alternativas apenas comienzan a tomar forma, por lo que no se deben esperar cambios importantes en su política estadounidense en los próximos años, especialmente desde que la división interna, los está obligando a aumentar la tensión en su política exterior.

La segunda ilusión estadounidense (y también europea) es que se puede ganar un conflicto militar, a la escala ucraniana, sin involucrarse directamente en él. Sí, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania están resistiendo bien, pero hasta ahora Rusia ha desplegado una pequeña parte de sus recursos militares, y el grado de escalada de nuestra parte está determinado por decisiones políticas, y no por la movilización de nuestras capacidades militares. Si, estamos dispuestos y listos. Podemos multiplicar una ofensiva, a la que le será extremadamente difícil responder a Occidente y Estados Unidos sin una participación directa en el conflicto con sus tropas (al menos la defensa aérea). Sin embargo, el presidente Biden sigue señalando que no aceptará una intervención directa mientras viva.

*Europa*
La principal ilusión de Europa es que su bien alimentado bienestar de las últimas décadas es mérito propio, y que se basa en un conjunto de unos valores abstractos. De hecho, el bienestar de Europa se asentaba sobre dos pilares: el techo militar, político y económico estadounidense y una base de recursos baratos, principalmente rusos.

Por un lado, la ausencia de cuidar su propia seguridad, los recursos y los mercados rusos y, la ausencia de grandes conflictos internos, contribuyeron a un despegue económico sin precedentes, una verdadera edad de oro, y por el otro, propiciaron a una degeneración de las élites políticas europeas, que creyeron sinceramente que así sería siempre y que para ello basta cultivar valores y esforzarse en contagiarlos a todo el atrasado mundo circundante.

Esto explica la obstinación de Europa en la cuestión ucraniana: obstinación que bordea el fanatismo. Europa aplica las sanciones antirrusas con el mayor celo , independientemente de cualquier daño.

Si Estados Unidos en esta crisis está tomando prestado del futuro, entonces Europa, está, disparando ráfagas de rodillas.

Aquí y ahora, se está privando de un gran mercado, su base de recursos más importante, y se auto-relegada a una dependencia casi colonial de Washington que, a diferencia de Europa, tiene poder militar real y control real sobre los procesos políticos y económicos en el mundo.

Después de que fracasara el intento combinado de Occidente de dar a Rusia un “impacto económico de pavor”, los líderes de Europa están perdidos: las mismas personas, con una diferencia de un par de días, pueden hablar sobre la necesidad de una victoria militar sobre Rusia y la necesidad de un diálogo diplomático, aparentemente sin entender realmente qué significa «victoria militar» y qué significa «diálogo diplomático».

La perspectiva de muchos años de múltiples aumentos en los precios de la energía y, como resultado, la desindustrialización y la caída del nivel de vida, la perspectiva de una guerra comercial con los Estados Unidos en una recesión global, la perspectiva de mantener una Ucrania devastada por un número indefinido de años, la perspectiva de cientos de miles de millones de pérdidas por la pérdida de inversiones acumuladas en Rusia ya es aleccionadora, pero aún no conduce a ninguna decisión, simplemente no hay nadie para tomarlas e implementarlas. Además, los problemas de larga data de la Unión Europea , con los que tropezó en años anteriores, no han desaparecido: la crisis migratoria, el equilibrio constante del sur de Europa al borde del colapso económico.

*Ucrania*
La principal ilusión de Ucrania es creer que podrían construir un estado mono-étnico enemigo a Rusia, dentro de las fronteras postsoviéticas y con una parte significativa de la población rusa, así como la autosugestión que Occidente privilegie a Ucrania, como dicen el adagio “por sus hermosos ojos”.

Ucrania no es Polonia, y el intento implementar esta política condujo a un conflicto civil, donde un lado fue apoyado por Occidente y el otro por Rusia. Después de que este conflicto entrara en una fase abierta en 2014, desde un puesto de avanzada anti-ruso, Ucrania comenzó a convertirse en un arma, en una especie de dron kamikaze de Occidente contra Rusia.

Debe admitirse que esto fue parcialmente exitoso: tanto las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania como el estado ucraniano resistieron el golpe de febrero, se recuperaron y, con el apoyo de Occidente, infligieron una serie de dolorosas derrotas a Rusia en otoño.

Los éxitos militares, sin embargo, no son de naturaleza estratégica y su costo es la muerte de la economía ucraniana. Según diversas estimaciones, hasta un tercio de la población huyó de Ucrania, la producción se redujo a la mitad (incluso antes de los ataques rusos a las instalaciones energéticas que comenzaron en octubre) y para un futuro próximo, según declaraciones oficiales de Kiev, un 70 por ciento de la población estará sin energía eléctrica. Esto significa desempleo, hacienda vacía, cierres masivos de empresas, empobrecimiento generalizado.

Aunque, ahora Occidente es una poderosa retaguardia para Ucrania, y hace grandes gastos por esto, sin embargo, sus políticos evadan la participación directa en las batallas, trasladando todas las dificultades y peligros a Kiev. Cualquiera que sea el resultado de la fase candente del conflicto, la devastada Ucrania tendrá que lidiar con sus consecuencias por sí sola, y cuanto más lejos esté la paz, más embarazosas serán las consecuencias para los ucranianos.

Sin embargo, incluso si entre las élites ucranianas alguien adivina cómo se están utilizando, ya no podrán detenerse. El control de Occidente es demasiado estricto, el bombeo ideológico es demasiado grande, todo ha ido demasiado lejos.

Ucrania ahora es un zombi, un muerto viviente, y caminará mientras Occidente lo impulse. Sin embargo, incluso de esta forma, las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania son capaces de luchar durante años, especialmente con el lento curso actual del conflicto.

Solo en un caso Occidente puede negarse a proteger al régimen de Ucrania: si sus Fuerzas Armadas son derrotadas y pierden físicamente la capacidad de luchar, si Ucrania se reduce físicamente lo suficiente como para perder su importancia estratégica para Occidente. Cualquier tregua solo pospondrá el conflicto para el futuro, y uno *no* debe hacerse ilusiones al respecto.

***
El conflicto global solo está creciendo. Tanto para Rusia como para Occidente, es existencial, y ninguna de las partes muestra inclinación al compromiso. Es aún más sorprendente que las hostilidades sigan siendo de naturaleza relativamente local, limitadas a un restringido teatro ucraniano, e incluso en él, de manera dosificada y posicional. Parece que las partes se han centrado en cómo aprender a vivir en las nuevas condiciones, lo que significa que el desarrollo del próximo orden mundial y las reglas del juego tienen una oportunidad, sin que esta cambio se convierta en una lucha interminable de todos contra todos, con el riesgo de una catástrofe nuclear.

La iniciativa en este proceso la obtendrán quienes acepten la realidad antes que los demás, comprendan su lugar en ella y comiencen a actuar en consecuencia. Esto concierne no solo a los participantes en la crisis de Ucrania, sino también a los países neutrales hasta ahora, que aún no se han desprendido de sus propias ilusiones.


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 3:05 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Esto no es así... no de manera absoluta y sin más, PUEDE SER ASI, pero NO NECESARIAMENTE ES ASÍ...
> 
> Colapsa un TIMO PONZI porque se PROVOCA su colapso intencionalmente????, no por supuesto que no, colapsa dado esa realidad y cuando alguien provoca su colapso porque inicia un proceso, PERO no es su finalidad hacer estallar el TIMO NECESARIAMENTE... es la naturaleza del sistema lo que provoca su caída...
> 
> ...



Olvidese de esa 'credibilidad'. Los ataques económicos a un territorio no son consecuencia natural
de nada que se pretenda hundir. No lo fue en la república de Weimar, ni en la Venezuela de Maduro
o Zimbawue mismo. 

En los tres casos que he comentado, se estaban dando procesos revolucionarios para abandonar
el capitalismo y había que detenerlos. No hay que hacerse demasiadas pajas al respecto.
Los ataques a la moneda proceden desede donde siempre proceden y no porque sea vagos,
no creibles o cualquier otra tontería que siempre se les ha ocurrido a esas élites depredadoras.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 3:06 PM)

El General Salyukov, Comandante de las Fuerzas Terrestres, llega a Bielorrusia para comprobar la preparación de nuestras tropas para el combate

▪ Ayer fue nombrado subcomandante de la agrupación de tropas de las SMO.
▪ Inspección de unidades y subunidades militares del componente ruso de la agrupación regional de tropas en los campos de entrenamiento bielorrusos.
▪ Se comprobó la calidad de los ejercicios de integración de combate y se evaluó su preparación para llevar a cabo tareas con el fin de garantizar la seguridad militar del Estado de la Unión.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 3:09 PM)

El ejército ruso avanza cerca de Donetsk y destruye al enemigo en las direcciones de Kupyansk, Krasno-Limanskyy y Yuzhno-Donetskyy, informa el Ministerio de Defensa:

▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas lanzaron ataques masivos de artillería y aviación militar contra las AFU en las zonas de Kyslovka, Berestovoye en la región de Kharkiv y Novoselovskoye en la RNL. En los distritos de Kyslovka, Olshana, Tabayivka, Krakhmalne y Pershotravneve, en la provincia de Kharkiv, se destruyeron cinco DRG. Las pérdidas de las AFU en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 30 combatientes, 2 vehículos blindados y 3 camionetas.
▪ En la dirección Krasno-Limanskoe, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas golpearon a las fuerzas armadas ucranianas en las zonas de Stelmakhovka, Novolyubovka, Nevske LNR, Serebryanka y Hryhorovka DNR. Más de 100 combatientes, 4 vehículos blindados y 3 vehículos fueron destruidos durante el día.
▪ En la dirección de Donetsk, continuaron las ofensivas exitosas de nuestras tropas. Los ataques aéreos y de artillería causaron pérdidas irrecuperables de hasta 70 combatientes enemigos, así como de 1 tanque, 3 blindados y 4 vehículos.
▪ En la dirección de Donets del Sur, los ataques de fuego integral en las áreas de Novomikhailovka, Prechistovka y Novoselovka DNR destruyeron hasta 30 combatientes ucranianos, 2 vehículos blindados y 3 vehículos.

Más detalles en el informe del Ministerio de Defensa: t.me/rusvesnasu/24436









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 3:14 PM)

El ejército ruso avanza en dirección a Liman y Donetsk -_ lo principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:_

▪ En Crimea se ha anunciado el reclutamiento para las recién formadas PMC Escudo y Rusich. Se invita a ex militares y otros funcionarios de seguridad a unirse a ellos, con los oficiales como prioridad.
▪ Las tropas rusas llevaron a cabo operaciones de asalto en las zonas de Stelmakhivka y Kreminna en la LNR y Razdolovka, Soledar, Krasnaya Gora, Paraskoviyivka, Podgorodne, Artemivsk, Kleshcheevka, Maiorsk, Pervomaisk y Krasnogorovka en la DNR.
▪ En dirección a Kupyansk, las fuerzas armadas ucranianas están bajo fuego en las zonas de Dvurechnaya, Zapadnoye, Kupyansk, Kislovka, Ivanovka y Pershotravneve en la región de Kharkiv y Stelmakhovka en la RNL.
▪ En dirección a Liman, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas llevaron a cabo ataques contra las AFU en las zonas de Terny, en la región de Kharkiv, así como en Makiivka, Ploshchanka, Nevske, Chervonopopovka, Kreminna, Kuzmino y Dibrova LNR.
▪ En la dirección de Artemivsk, el ejército ruso ataca a las AFU en las zonas de Spornoye, Vyemka, Berestovoye, Bilohovka, Razdolovka, Soledar, Krasnaya Gora, Podgorodne, Artemivsk, Chasov Yar, Ivanovka, Kleshcheevka, Belaya Gora, Kurdyumovka, Dyleyevka, Druzhba DPR.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 3:16 PM)

El grupo de inteligencia Viking descubrió un punto de despliegue de mercenarios en Krasnogorovka. Entonces nuestra artillería comenzó a desmontarlo metódicamente

El número total de militantes estaba cerca de la compañía. Después del trabajo de nuestros artilleros, se redujo en 40 muertos y heridos.
/ Ministerio de defensa, RIAN/









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 3:18 PM)

Por cierto, las Fuerzas Armadas rusas siguen controlando parte de Kherson: hablamos de la isla de Bolshoi Potemkin (y no sólo).









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Seronoser (Ayer a la(s) 3:25 PM)

Ojo que viene el cambio de tendencia en la guerra.

UK mandará 12 tanques a Ucrania 


Harman dijo:


> "Trampa de Artemivsk": el mando de las AFU deja sin tropas a la región de Chernihiv
> 
> Al parecer, para Zelenskyy la conservación de Artemivsk es realmente el objetivo número uno. Justo el día anterior, escribimos que la TRO de Chernihiv empezaba a ser trasladada a Artemivsk. El primero en partir fue el 167º batallón, como confirman los anuncios de los voluntarios.
> 
> ...



Espero que esos 2 policías de Chernihov que tengo en el recuerdo, hayan ido a Soledar y estén abonando las fértiles tierras del Donbas en estos momentos


----------



## Como El Agua (Ayer a la(s) 3:25 PM)

ignorante dijo:


> Ninguno de esos artículos menciona a Guerasimov. Yo tenía entendido que Rusia oficialmente no participó directamente en la guerra del Donbass (otra cosa es que rusos, incluso militares, fueran a echar una mano a título personal).
> 
> Entonces ¿hubo participación directa? ¿aunque sea no reconocidamente?. Eso significaría que no todo es propaganda occidental en este tema concreto.



Oficialmente no participó. No como estado.
Otra cosa eran los llamados "turistas", que se cree que eran soldados rusos que en sus vacaciones, de ahí el nombre, luchasen con los prorusos del Dombass, enviados o no por Moscú, oficialmente no.
También se habló de compañías privadas, es decir los Wagner, que también se vieron por allí.
Además voluntarios, unos famosos fueron los del partido comunista ruso. En una primera fase de la guerra pasaron sin problemas la frontera ellos y las donaciones aportadas para la guerra, pero en una segunda fase Putin les cerro las fronteras a estos suministros provinientes de donaciones privadas.


----------



## Seronoser (Ayer a la(s) 3:26 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Crimea exigirá a Ucrania una compensación material no solo por los daños sufridos por la península mientras formaba parte de Ucrania, sino también por el bloqueo y los ataques terroristas de Ucrania después de 2014, incluido el acto terrorista en el puente de Crimea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues ya sabemos otro punto para las negociaciones de paz por parte de Rusia.


----------



## ROBOTECH (Ayer a la(s) 3:30 PM)

.


Harman dijo:


> El ejército ruso avanza en dirección a Liman y Donetsk -_ lo principal del resumen del Estado Mayor de las AFU:_
> 
> ▪ En Crimea se ha anunciado el reclutamiento para las recién formadas PMC Escudo y Rusich. Se invita a ex militares y otros funcionarios de seguridad a unirse a ellos, con los oficiales como prioridad.



Muy interesante.
Rusia ya tiene a las tropas que estaban allí, a 300.000 movilizados, a 30.000 Wagner o más, a chechenos, y ahora están formando nuevos ejércitos de mercenarios tipo Wagner que parecen de carácter defensivo.
Además el ejército de Bielorrusia ha sido revisado para estar listo para la batalla.


----------



## dabuti (Ayer a la(s) 3:45 PM)

OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
12 ENE, 14:04Actualizado en: 14:35
*Las fuerzas ucranianas trasladan las armas a la dirección de Artyomovsk después de la pérdida de Soledar - DPR*
Se señala que Soledar fue extremadamente importante para las fuerzas ucranianas.

MOSCÚ, 12 de enero. /TASS/. Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas reubicaron varias armas, incluida la artillería y los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple, que anteriormente usaron para bombardear Donetsk, en la dirección de Artyomovsk (Bakhmut) en un intento de frenar la ofensiva rusa, dice el legislador de la RPD, Teniente Coronel de la Milicia Popular Andrey Bayevsky. .
"Soledar era, como ya he dicho, extremadamente importante para las fuerzas ucranianas, y las reservas que se planearon para la acción, la artillería y los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple y otras armas que se usaron hacia Donetsk, Gorlovka, Yasinovataya, se han reubicado en el flanco norte en un intento de frenar nuestra ofensiva", dijo el jueves en la televisión rusa.
Bayevsky subrayó que el efecto de la reubicación de armas ucranianas desde Donetsk ya es tangible.
"En promedio, decimos que alrededor de 2 a 2,5 veces menos proyectiles caen en Donetsk, Makeyevka, Gorlovka. Anteriormente, este número era de unos 250 proyectiles por día, mientras que ahora es de alrededor de 100", agregó.

Bayevsky señaló que la idea de una contraofensiva en la dirección de Donetsk se está extendiendo actualmente en Ucrania, por lo que las reservas ucranianas se están reubicando en Konstantinovka, Kramatorsk y Slavyansk.
A última hora del martes, el empresario ruso Yevgeny Prigozhin anunció que el PMC de Wagner tomó el control de Soledar. El miércoles, el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, el teniente general Igor Konashenkov, dijo que las fuerzas rusas han bloqueado la ciudad desde el sur y el norte, y que aún continúan los combates dentro de la ciudad.


OPERACIÓN MILITAR EN UCRANIA
12 ENE, 14:18
*Rusia reforzará sus fuerzas para liberar a Artyomovsk después de tomar el control de Soledar – DPR*
Se informa que se están produciendo feroces combates en las cercanías de Artyomovsk.






Soledar
© Foto AP/Libkos
MOSCÚ, 12 de enero. /TASS/. Después de tomar el control de Soledar en la República Popular de Donetsk (RPD), el ejército ruso reforzará su fuerza de tropas en ese frente para liberar a Artyomovsk (llamado Bakhmut en Ucrania), experto político-militar Yan Gagin, asesor del líder de la RPD. , dicho.
"Ahora, tras la toma de Soledar, habrá fuerzas bastante serias disponibles para Artyomovsk. Nuestras fuerzas armadas se reforzarán precisamente en ese frente para aprovechar los éxitos ya obtenidos. Tanto Soledar como Artyomovsk son claves para Kramatorsk y el avance posterior, incluido Slavyansk. Tanto Slavyansk como Kramatorsk no serán fáciles de asaltar porque ellos [el ejército ucraniano] se estaban preparando, todas sus fuerzas se retiraron allí y ahora impulsarán a sus grupos allí", dijo el jueves al canal de televisión Rossiya-1.
Agregó que estos municipios se han transformado en ciudades fortaleza. "Encontraremos ciudades fortaleza similares con una zona industrial bastante amplia y defensas preparadas de múltiples capas. Sin embargo, al construir sobre los triunfos ahora, creo que continuaremos teniendo éxito en ese frente en el futuro", dijo el funcionario. .
En la madrugada de este miércoles, Yevgeny Prigozhin, jefe de la compañía militar privada Wagner de Rusia, dijo que la ciudad de Soledar fue tomada bajo el control de las unidades del PMC. El miércoles, el portavoz del Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Igor Konashenkov, informó que las tropas rusas bloquearon Soledar en el norte y el sur y que se estaban produciendo enfrentamientos en la ciudad.

Se están librando feroces combates en las cercanías de Artyomovsk. Anteriormente, el jefe interino de la RPD, Denis Pushilin, dijo que las fuerzas de Rusia estaban trabajando sistemáticamente para cortar las rutas de suministro de un grupo ucraniano en esa región y sus alrededores. Según él, la toma de esta ciudad allanará el camino para la liberación de la zona norte de la república. Dicho esto, el DPR y el LPR informaron repetidamente que el comando ucraniano sigue desplegando refuerzos en el frente de Artyomovsk, pero las unidades ucranianas aún sufren pérdidas sustanciales.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Ayer a la(s) 3:50 PM)

Ya me diréis si está teoría falla. No soy experto pero creo que con el tipo de petróleo ruso se fabrica el diésel.

Rusia podría poner alguna cláusula a China pero me parece difícil.


*Círculo infernal para Rusia. EU y USA comprarán a China un Diesel caro fabricado con un Petroleo barato de Rusia

China gana, EU y USA se joden comprando un Diesel caro y Rusia se jode tambien.* El Petróleo que Rusia vende barato a China servirá para fabricar un Diesel caro para EU/USA.

*Pero Rusia se jode por partida cuádruple más que doble. 1/Vende petróleo barato, 2/ con su petróleo se fabrica Diesel en China para EU-USA 3/ Y además EU-USA salvan el culo y 4/China le hace la competencia a Rusia*

En resumen.

China, India y Turquía no quieren comprar Diesel a Rusia porque ellos mismos lo fabrican y exportan.

Pero en febrero EU y USA dejan de comprar Diesel a Rusia con lo que lo comprara en esos tres países. Así que le harán la competencia a Rusia que no podrá vender su Diesel.


*China to offer Europe a lifeline this winter with more diesel exports*
Refinitiv said Beijing has granted refiners up to 15m tonnes of oil product quotas for the rest of the year, partially reversing an export ban imposed last year. Read more at straitstimes.com.





www.straitstimes.com
*China ofrecerá a Europa un salvavidas este invierno con más exportaciones de diésel*


----------



## delhierro (Ayer a la(s) 3:51 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ese 30 % (que a saber de donde lo sacas) tiene más herramientas para salir adelante que el ciudadano promedio de India, por ejemplo
> Y lo peor es que lo sabéis



Pues claro mendrugo, el capitalismo es piramidal. Nosotros estamos en la parte de arriba soportando a los de la cuspide, pero apoyados en la vida de mierda de otros que estan mucho peor y que viven en el 3º mundo. Mismo sistema, distinto punto de salida. Naturalmente el sistema se apoya en los ricos de allí que hacen buenas migas con los de aquí. 

¿ alguien te estaba negando esta obviedad ?


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 3:52 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Tú ni eres de derecha, ni de izquierda, ni medio bien, tú eres un Froilan de la vida y no porque hayas nacido con pasta, que lo dudo o la tengas... tú eres un Froilan por lo del coeficiente intelectual...
> 
> A ver, pero QUIEN ES EL QUE se dedican a lloriquear que le quiten los impuestos... YO????... o ACASO entiendes que es el DERECHO DIVINO devengado de tu SANTA REALEZA lo que OBLIGA a que los demás debamos conquistar ESE DERECHO TUYO...
> 
> ...



Ah, es que tú derecho divino de vivir de los impuestos de los demás es más importante….
Deja de obligar a los demás y te irá mejor, te lo aseguro..


----------



## coscorron (Ayer a la(s) 3:53 PM)

Centinela dijo:


> Si se monta un tribunal internacional será para juzgar los crímenes de guerra cometidos en la guerra, digo yo.



Porque habría un tribunal internacional para los crimenes rusos pero no para los ucranianos es por el tipo de cosas por las que Rusia no se puede permitir perder.


----------



## Malevich (Ayer a la(s) 3:53 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Solo apuntar, por dejar caer un mito, que básicamente toda hiperinflación es provocada.
> Sin más.
> 
> 
> ...



Es evidente y en este caso han sido "las medidas de mitigación y contención de la pandemia provocada por el SARS COV 2019", la apertura posterior y la impresión de papelitos como si no hubiera un mañana.
Con la apertura de China Brent a 110.


----------



## delhierro (Ayer a la(s) 3:56 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya me diréis si está teoría falla. No soy experto pero creo que con el tipo de petróleo ruso se fabrica el diésel.
> 
> Rusia podría poner alguna cláusula a China pero me parece difícil.
> 
> ...



Falla totalmente. El que controla la materia prima , controla el mercado. Dejando de lado que los Chinos estan saliendo, sus refinerias bastante tendran con producir lo suficiente para ellos.

La realidad sera la siguiente, los Rusos seguiran vendiendo a todo el mundo su diesel , que por un momento pasara a ser Chino para tranquilidad de las empresas implicadas. La china no producira diesel, simulara que lo hace a cambio de una comisión y todo el mundo mirara para otro lado.


----------



## Tierra Azul (Ayer a la(s) 3:57 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues ya sabemos otro punto para las negociaciones de paz por parte de Rusia.



Se lo deberian de exigir a la ue entera con eeuu y uk a la cabeza que son los que han montado el lio desde el 2014, ucrania tambien y zele (bueno este payaso se ira a eeuu como es costumbre ...o puede que lo maten)


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 3:57 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Pues claro mendrugo, el capitalismo es piramidal. Nosotros estamos en la parte de arriba soportando a los de la cuspide, pero apoyados en la vida de mierda de otros que estan mucho peor y que viven en el 3º mundo. Mismo sistema, distinto punto de salida. Naturalmente el sistema se apoya en los ricos de allí que hacen buenas migas con los de aquí.
> 
> ¿ alguien te estaba negando esta obviedad ?



Mentira, tú no estás apoyando o destruyendo nada que esté fuera de tu alcance
Ese tercer mundo lo que necesita es comerciar, ahorro y la posibilidad de tener herramientas de ahorro, algo que negáis una y otra vez, mientras ellos se mueren de hambre, tú culpas a otros en lugar de facilitar el comercio
Además de dejarles que se jodan con regímenes sanguinarios dictatoriales…supongo que la vida vale según la ideología para algunos….


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 4:01 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Falla totalmente. El que controla la materia prima , controla el mercado. Dejando de lado que los Chinos estan saliendo, sus refinerias bastante tendran con producir lo suficiente para ellos.
> 
> La realidad sera la siguiente, los Rusos seguiran vendiendo a todo el mundo su diesel , que por un momento pasara a ser Chino para tranquilidad de las empresas implicadas. La china no producira diesel, simulara que lo hace a cambio de una comisión y todo el mundo mirara para otro lado.



Si eso fuera así, Venezuela, por ejemplo, sería potencia mundial
Pero es que en realidad tiene mucho que ver no ser un cerdo intervencionista…


----------



## El_Suave (Ayer a la(s) 4:05 PM)

fulcrum29smt dijo:


> Eso es en el caso de que la munición sea un mortero, en ese caso se añaden pequeños saquitos con explosivo para tener mayor carga impulsora.
> 
> Pero en el caso de la mayoría de cañones modernos y obuses se usa una carga impulsora, que son las que aparecen quemadas y vacias todas en el vídeo, más aparte la granada o proyectil que son las que estaba intentando salvar ese chalado.
> 
> ...



Eso es una carga mínima, se ve como el cañon se tira una especie de 'pedetes' sin fuerza.


----------



## delhierro (Ayer a la(s) 4:06 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Si eso fuera así, Venezuela, por ejemplo, sería potencia mundial
> Pero es que en realidad tiene mucho que ver no ser un cerdo intervencionista…



Querido mendrugo , Venezuela tenia pocas refinerias y todas con componentes Yanquis que los putearon a placer bloqueando las reparaciones. ¿ sabes quien construyo las refinerias Rusas ? Los sovieticos, y tienen los ingenieros y los repuestos que quieran.

Es la diferencia entre los de arriba, y los de abajo. Esta vez estamos en guerra con unos tipos que crean sus propios aviones , con sus propias turbinas. No espero que captes la diferencia, pero hay gente que si lo hace.


----------



## delhierro (Ayer a la(s) 4:11 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Mentira, tú no estás apoyando o destruyendo nada que esté fuera de tu alcance
> Ese tercer mundo lo que necesita es comerciar, ahorro y la posibilidad de tener herramientas de ahorro, algo que negáis una y otra vez, mientras ellos se mueren de hambre, tú culpas a otros en lugar de facilitar el comercio
> Además de dejarles que se jodan con regímenes sanguinarios dictatoriales…supongo que la vida vale según la ideología para algunos….



¿ Jaja el rollo este es de tu programación ? Bla bla bla las tonterias para ilusos habituales que ademas ni vienen a cuento de nada.

1.- Los que quieren parar la globalización porque los han ganado los chinos son los yanquis , no Putin.

¿ yo culpo a alguien ? Defino el mundo, el capitalismo es piramidal. ¿ crees que no ? A ver mendrugo , C-A-P-I-T-A-L, si todo el mundo lo tiene no vale una puta mierda, así que es piramidal por pura definición. Posiblemente ni te lo has planteado, no te esfuerces. Puedes tene un socialismo no piramidal, pero nunca un capitalismo no piramidal.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Ayer a la(s) 4:13 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Falla totalmente. El que controla la materia prima , controla el mercado. Dejando de lado que los Chinos estan saliendo, sus refinerias bastante tendran con producir lo suficiente para ellos.
> 
> La realidad sera la siguiente, los Rusos seguiran vendiendo a todo el mundo su diesel , que por un momento pasara a ser Chino para tranquilidad de las empresas implicadas. La china no producira diesel, simulara que lo hace a cambio de una comisión y todo el mundo mirara para otro lado.



Pues creo que estás equivocado. Mira qué dicen los rusos. Si quieres te busco el enlace.

1/ "_Dejando de lado que los Chinos estan saliendo, sus refinerias bastante tendran con producir lo suficiente para ellos_.

Falso. Sus ganancias vienen del producto refinado

2/ "_los Rusos seguiran vendiendo a todo el mundo su diesel_ '

Falso al cuadrado. Los principales mercados son USA y UE

"será mucho más difícil redirigir los productos derivados del petróleo a los mercados extranjeros, explica Mironyuk



3/ "_China no producira diesel, simulara que lo hace"_

Hombre, esto es ya de risa 

'
Potavin está de acuerdo con esto, *la **prohibición de exportar productos petroleros rusos será muy dolorosa para nuestras compañías* petroleras. El hecho es que la *UE y los EE. UU. son los mayores importadores de productos petrolíferos del mundo*. China e India compran petróleo crudo y son *ellos mismos importantes centros de refinación de petróleo*."

Pero *será mucho más difícil redirigir los productos derivados del petróleo a los mercados extranjeros, explica Mironyuk*. *Los nuevos compradores de materias primas rusas están interesados en su procesamiento en su territorio y la formación de valor agregado a través de la producción de gasolina, diesel,* combustible de aviación y marino. Por ejemplo, *Turquía ha multiplicado sus compras de crudo a Rusia, mientras que las compras de diésel, por el contrario, han disminuido.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Ayer a la(s) 4:17 PM)

Está intentando la OTAN recuperar algunos mandos, como en Mariupol….se anuncia pasteleo para sacar a alguien de las minas de sal…








Pushilin: Hablar de un corredor verde en Soledar es una jugada barata de los medios ucranianos - La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


Yevgeny Prigozhin, jefe del Grupo Militar Especial Wagner, anunció que las unidades rusas habían tom




sana.sy





Lo del cambio de la jugadora drogadicta por el traficante de armas era una tapadera de la buena…je,je,je


----------



## delhierro (Ayer a la(s) 4:20 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pues creo que estás equivocado. Mira qué dicen los rusos. Si quieres te busco el enlace.
> 
> 1/ "_Dejando de lado que los Chinos estan saliendo, sus refinerias bastante tendran con producir lo suficiente para ellos_.
> 
> Falso. Sus ganancias vienen del producto refinado



¿ falso de que ?

Los chinos estan saliendo de su parada por la Covid, van a necesitar toda su producción de refinado , seguramente compren más ya hecho.



> 2/ "_los Rusos seguiran vendiendo a todo el mundo su diesel_ '
> 
> Falso al cuadrado. Los principales mercados son USA y UE



La capacidad mundial de producir diesel no se puede improvisar , claro que los rusos seguiran vendiendo el suyo. Salvo que aquí se quiera ver como se paran industrias y transporte.




> 3/ "_China no producira diesel, simulara que lo hace"_
> 
> Hombre, esto es ya de risa



]

Tu de comercio poco ¿ no ?. Las mercancias son de quien te las vende, eso no quiere decir que las haya producido. Para una petrolera China puede ser rentable comprar diesel ruso por X, sumarle un 1% del suyo y venderlo como diesel chino. . Ya lo veran en las noticias en unos meses. Y los de aqui haran la vista gorda....Hoy el petroleo sube de nuevo a los 85Dolares.


----------



## bigmaller (Ayer a la(s) 4:21 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> No tengo casi ni un puto euro. Casi. Ni falta que me hace.... Libros, podcasts.... Y poco mas tiempo queda con dos cabestros
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Me autocito. 

Parece que el joven del video es un "motivado".

Tampoco me alegro.. . . Pero me quita cierta angustia. Si buscas, encuentras.


----------



## cryfar74 (Ayer a la(s) 4:25 PM)

Harman dijo:


> _¿Se refiere a algo así?_
> 
> "La Quema Solar" quema las posiciones enemigas hasta los cimientos. Archivo.
> 
> ...



Lo malo de estas termobaricas es que lo aniquilan todo. No sabemos en que condiciones están los Ukros y lo mas importante...en compañía de quien?

Como vimos en Mariupol, los civiles se movían a la vez que las tropas Ukras...bien podría pasar aquí lo mismo.


----------



## Roedr (Ayer a la(s) 4:36 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Está intentando la OTAN recuperar algunos mandos, como en Mariupol….se anuncia pasteleo para sacar a alguien de las minas de sal…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo había pensado, pero es verdad que tiene todo el sentido lo que dices.


----------



## manodura79 (Ayer a la(s) 4:37 PM)

Mitch Buchanan dijo:


> 12 tanques no deciden ninguna guerra.



Es un tanteo. Así lo han hecho con todo el material tocho que se ha enviado. Primero fueron unas decenas de javelins, y terminaron llevando miles. Un par de M777 y terminaron llevando cientos y con los HIMARS igual. Si Rusia los deja entrar no te quepa duda de que entrarán más.


----------



## ZARGON (Ayer a la(s) 4:41 PM)

Centinela dijo:


> Si se monta un tribunal internacional será para juzgar los crímenes de guerra cometidos en la guerra, digo yo.



Los tribunales "internacionales" son una fantochada otanica. Igual que la ONU.
Cuando aparezcan tribunales alternativos a ese circo será porque el mundo multipolar se habrá impuesto sobre el cuento de "la comunidad internacional"


----------



## Roedr (Ayer a la(s) 4:41 PM)

manodura79 dijo:


> Es un tanteo. Así lo han hecho con todo el material tocho que se ha enviado. Primero fueron unas decenas de javelins, y terminaron llevando miles. Un par de M777 y terminaron llevando cientos y con los HIMARS igual. Si Rusia los deja entrar no te quepa duda de que entrarán más.



Y siempre niegan categóricamente que van a enviar algo, y luego lo envían. Así desde el inicio, y Rusia tragando.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 4:42 PM)

Ha surgido otra confirmación de que algunas unidades de las AFU en la dirección de Bakhmut están utilizando armas químicas.

Se dice que el vídeo fue grabado por Robert Iosifovich Brovdi (de soltero Vladimir Ilyashevich Batsko), comandante de un grupo de reconocimiento aéreo táctico independiente llamado "Magyar Birds". Las imágenes muestran a combatientes ucranianos entrenando con pequeños vehículos aéreos no tripulados diseñados para lanzar municiones caseras muy interesantes que muy probablemente estén llenas de armas químicas.

Fueron entregados por un hombre con el indicativo Shaman del ómnibus 63 de las AFU. El 28 de diciembre de 2022, esta unidad se encontraba en la línea entre Opytne y Kleshcheyevka, pero posteriormente pudo ser redesplegada a una de las direcciones de la ciudad de Bakhmut.

Los proyectiles están hechos de cilindros caseros de paredes finas rellenos de algún tipo de sustancia química. Así lo indica el peso del contenido estampado en la munición, que varía en cada caso y alcanza una media de 700 gramos. La espoleta de cabeza no parece un dispositivo de detonación acumulada y se parece más a un dispositivo para mezclar o atomizar productos químicos.

Bueno, y el principal atributo es que los proyectiles se almacenan en un refrigerador para evitar la expansión térmica de la sustancia y la ruptura de la contención. Las cáscaras convencionales no se conservan en frigorífico.

Las fuerzas armadas ucranianas ya han utilizado armas químicas en la dirección de Bajmut, a consecuencia de lo cual combatientes de las PMC de Wagner recibieron quemaduras químicas. Por una afortunada coincidencia, gracias a Dios, sobrevivieron.

Y aunque el uso de agentes de guerra química en los últimos años se ha asociado a las historias falsas principalmente de los Cascos Blancos en Siria, el hecho de los ataques químicos de las AFU contra las unidades de las PMC de Wagner en la zona de Bamut es innegable.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





_Video en el enlace


_


----------



## M. Priede (Ayer a la(s) 4:43 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Mentira, tú no estás apoyando o destruyendo nada que esté fuera de tu alcance
> Ese tercer mundo lo que necesita es comerciar, ahorro y la posibilidad de tener herramientas de ahorro, algo que negáis una y otra vez, mientras ellos se mueren de hambre, tú culpas a otros en lugar de facilitar el comercio
> Además de dejarles que se jodan con regímenes sanguinarios dictatoriales…supongo que la vida vale según la ideología para algunos….



A ver, catequista mongoliberal:






El error de cálculo de la oligarquía. Pekín, 1981, conferencia de la Trilateral: "China carece de fuentes de energía y dinero; no podrá desarrollarse"


Matthew Ehret: En marzo de 1983, una editorial china llamada Sanlien tradujo la primera edición china de la Tercera Ola de Toffler y de inmediato surgió un escándalo, ya que sus ideas eran ciertamente antitéticas al marxismo en todos los niveles. La idea mística de la evolución social esbozada...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 4:44 PM)

Los combates cerca de Artemivsk: Lo peor es la aviación rusa, te atasca, y luego ¡p****z! - un combatiente de las AFU habló en directo de los horribles pilotos rusos.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## vil. (Ayer a la(s) 4:46 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Ah, es que tú derecho divino de vivir de los impuestos de los demás es más importante….
> Deja de obligar a los demás y te irá mejor, te lo aseguro..



Pues nada... YO, TU AMO Y SEÑOR TE LIBERO ALFOMBAS de pagar mas impuestos por los siglos de los siglos.... AMÉN, jajajaja... 

Vas a ventanilla y pregunta por Juana, mi secretaria particular, vas de parte del Dios de la Hacienda y con este post serás liberado.. Jajajaja


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 4:46 PM)

Ucrania ha replegado urgentemente algunas tropas al norte del país, declaró el embajador ucraniano en Londres cuando se le preguntó si Ucrania estaba preocupada por la situación en la frontera con Bielorrusia.
Como recordatorio, un gran grupo de tropas aliadas lleva varios meses formándose cerca de la frontera entre Bielorrusia y Ucrania. Las unidades están completando su readaptación al combate en los campos de entrenamiento.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## M. Priede (Ayer a la(s) 4:47 PM)

ZARGON dijo:


> Los tribunales "internacionales" son una fantochada otanica. Igual que la ONU.
> Cuando aparezcan tribunales alternativos a ese circo será porque el mundo multipolar se habrá impuesto sobre el cuento de "la comunidad internacional"



Con el añadido de que los estadounidenses no les reconocen ninguna autoridad 

Los países que no reconocen la jurisdicción de La Haya | 24horas


----------



## manodura79 (Ayer a la(s) 4:48 PM)

Harman dijo:


> _¿Se refiere a algo así?_
> 
> "La Quema Solar" quema las posiciones enemigas hasta los cimientos. Archivo.
> 
> ...



Ahí no queda trinchera en pie. Solo con que te pille la honda expansiva te revienta mínimo los tímpanos. ¿Por qué no se usó es munición antes? Pues cosas raras de esta guerra.


----------



## orcblin (Ayer a la(s) 4:49 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> 12 tanques no deciden ninguna guerra.



Pero irán con ellos entre 20 y 50 mercenarios para conducirlos..
Tampoco pueden ir muchos más.. que no es un 2 cv


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 4:51 PM)

"El gobierno liberal canadiense está BORRANDO activamente 25 años de datos sobre la inflación de los alimentos de Stats Canada.

Borrar la historia es el sello distintivo de un gobierno totalitario.
Tu libertad es una fachada. Como lo es nuestra democracia".

Borraron datos meteorológicos o ignoraron gran parte de la historia para impulsar el cambio climático.

En la actualidad, le están haciendo creer al público que la gente no siempre moría de repente y caía muerta a los 18, 6, 12, 36 años, y te están gasificando psicológicamente en .....

Ahora pasará lo mismo con la comida...

Y las masas como peces de colores con lapsos de memoria de 3 segundos ladrarán como lo harían las focas aplaudiendo y dirán "La comida siempre ha sido así de cara" ahora que estos datos han sido borrados.

El vídeo tuvo lugar el 5 de diciembre de 2022, según confirma
@FoodProfessor, el señor que testifica en el vídeo.









SouthFront: Analysis & Intelligence (Ukraine, Syria, Yemen)


Our mission is to report on and analyse the military and geo-political issues of our time. Website: https://southfront.org/ Email: info@southfront.org




t.me





_Video en el enlace_


----------



## Icibatreuh (Ayer a la(s) 4:53 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ falso de que ?
> 
> Los chinos estan saliendo de su parada por la Covid, van a necesitar toda su producción de refinado , seguramente compren más ya hecho.
> 
> ...




Deberías atender más a los datos objetivo.

1/ China tiende Diesel de sobra para exportar.









China to offer Europe a lifeline this winter with more diesel exports


Refinitiv said Beijing has granted refiners up to 15m tonnes of oil product quotas for the rest of the year, partially reversing an export ban imposed last year. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com





"*China ofrecerá a Europa un salvavidas este invierno con más exportaciones de diésel*

*Las refinerías de China están preparadas para liberar enormes existencias de diésel en el mercado mundial justo a tiempo para satisfacer la demanda de invierno*, según fuentes de la industria.

Refinitiv, una unidad del London Stock Exchange Group, dijo que Beijing ha otorgado a las refinerías hasta 15 millones de toneladas de cuotas de productos petroleros para el resto del año, revirtiendo parcialmente una prohibición de exportación impuesta el año pasado


2/ Joder, pero si los mísmos rusos dicen que van a tener enormes problemas para exportar el diésel!!!

"S*erá mucho más difícil redirigir los productos derivados del petróleo a los mercados extranjeros, explica Mironyuk*. *Los nuevos compradores de materias primas rusas están interesados en su procesamiento en su territorio y la formación de valor agregado a través de la producción de gasolina, diesel,* combustible de aviación y marino


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 5:01 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> ¿ Jaja el rollo este es de tu programación ? Bla bla bla las tonterias para ilusos habituales que ademas ni vienen a cuento de nada.
> 
> 1.- Los que quieren parar la globalización porque los han ganado los chinos son los yanquis , no Putin.
> 
> ¿ yo culpo a alguien ? Defino el mundo, el capitalismo es piramidal. ¿ crees que no ? A ver mendrugo , C-A-P-I-T-A-L, si todo el mundo lo tiene no vale una puta mierda, así que es piramidal por pura definición. Posiblemente ni te lo has planteado, no te esfuerces. Puedes tene un socialismo no piramidal, pero nunca un capitalismo no piramidal.



No tengo tiempo ahora, pero...qué importancia tiene que sea "piramidal"? nadie somos iguales, es humano, TODO ES "PIRAMIDAL"
Que los yankis quieren parar el globalismo....menuda chorrada, la humanidad necesita globalismo, cuanto más mejor, ya es hora de que empiecen a a dejar de mandar los estados


----------



## manodura79 (Ayer a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya me diréis si está teoría falla. No soy experto pero creo que con el tipo de petróleo ruso se fabrica el diésel.
> 
> Rusia podría poner alguna cláusula a China pero me parece difícil.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no te preocupes que aquí no creo que haya ningún experto en estos temas. Tanto es así que yo te daré mi opinión desde el bar. 
El problema no está en que hace "occidente" con el petróleo que le compra a China. Creo que a los rusos eso les da igual. El problema está en el precio al que los rusos le venden el petróleo a los chinos. Los rusos tendrán un "margen comercial" y no creo que vendan ese combustible a perdida. Si ellos planifican vender a 20 EUR ya los Chinos podrán revender al precio que quieran que los rusos habrán hecho sus planes. Tanto es así que los chinos en este caso no tienen poder de negociación o compran al precio que quiere Putin o no hay negocio. 
Aquí hay un tema que casi siempre se deja de lado y es que juzgamos la vida en Rusia en los estándares de vida occidentales y nada más lejos de la realidad. Un ruso tienen una mayor tolerancia a la carestía que un europeo así que yo no diría que son ellos los que están jodidos precisamente.


----------



## M. Priede (Ayer a la(s) 5:08 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, claro…por eso se les ve con una confusión acojonante y sin defenderse, lo más lógico es que pensaran que eran de los suyos
> Hacer eso y jugar sucio de esa manera tiene un nombre…



Infiltrarse por la retaguardia con uniformes que no los identifiquen como enemigos, no es un delito, es una infiltración; si fueran los tuyos seguro que lo celebrarías. 

¿Dónde están tus protestas?, y esto sí que es grave.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 5:08 PM)

*Las AFU no consiguen organizar un contraataque en Soledar y pierden 200 hombres: detalles*

En la mañana del 10 de enero, las tropas terrestres de las AFU que se retiraban de Soledar intentaron romper el cerco, pero no lograron llevar a cabo la operación. Según RT, el mando operativo de Vostok planeaba involucrar para ello a las fuerzas de las brigadas 46 y 77 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Después de que varias compañías de estas formaciones se retiraran de Soledar a la vecina Paraskoviyivka, resultó que, aparte del gran número de muertos y heridos, las brigadas habían perdido casi por completo la cobertura de fuego, incluida la artillería de calibre 155 mm y 152 mm. Los cañones habían sido destruidos durante el ataque a Soledar por los complejos Smerch de 300 mm rusos y la aviación de ataque.

Según RT, a las unidades de las brigadas 46ª y 77ª se les prometió apoyo de fuego por parte de las fuerzas de la 17ª Brigada de Tanques Separada y artillería por parte del mando. Sin embargo, las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas no recibieron este apoyo.

Al mismo tiempo, según las interceptaciones de radio, no había comandantes de compañía ni de batallón en las unidades lanzadas a romper el cerco.

Las unidades se dirigieron hacia Soledar utilizando vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas VAB franceses y APC resistentes a las minas Wolfhound británicos. Fueron detectados y destruidos por el avión de ataque Su-25 en servicio, mientras eran corregidos desde tierra por un equipo de reconocimiento del ejército ruso.

La infructuosa incursión al cerco de Soledar con equipo ligero costó a las unidades de las AFU unos 200 muertos. Para restar importancia a las pérdidas en Soledar, Kiev declaró a los muertos "desaparecidos en combate".

Según RT, las pérdidas totales de todas las formaciones armadas ucranianas en Soledar desde principios del otoño de 2022 pueden ascender a unas 20-25.000 personas.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Lego. (Ayer a la(s) 5:10 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> C-A-P-I-T-A-L, si todo el mundo lo tiene no vale una puta mierda,



¿En qué letra de la palabra C-A-P-I-T-A-L pone que si todo el mundo lo tiene ya no vale nada? Es una idea absurda.

Es al contrario,si todo el mundo lo tuviese sería mejor para todos, incluyendo los de arriba. Cuanta más fuerte la base, más alta la pirámide.

(En realidad, las mayores desigualdades y los más despóticos monopolios siempre se han apoyado en un Estado que los protege de la competencia).

.

.


----------



## Echenike (Ayer a la(s) 5:12 PM)

M. Priede dijo:


> Infiltrarse por la retaguardia con uniformes que no los identifiquen como enemigos, no es un delito, es una infiltración; si fueran los tuyos seguro que lo celebrarías.
> 
> ¿Dónde están tus protestas?, y esto sí que es grave.



Es perfidio, no se a que nivel lo usan los ucranianos pero por parte rusa desde el inicio no se para de ver. Aunque lo acabo de buscar y hay un apunte curioso

_La cuestión de si el uso de uniformes del enemigo para acercarse a estos sin atraer el fuego estaba dentro de las Leyes de la guerra se estableció en virtud del Derecho internacional humanitario en el juicio del año 1947 al Comandante planificador de la Operación Greif, Otto Skorzeny, en los juicios de Dachau. El tribunal no encontró a Skorzeny culpable de un delito al ordenar a sus hombres entrar en acción con uniformes estadounidenses. Él había pasado a sus hombres la advertencia de los expertos legales alemanes, que si luchaban con uniformes americanos, se estarían violando las Leyes de guerra pero, probablemente no lo harían solo por vestir el uniforme. Durante el juicio, una serie de argumentos se adelantaron para fundamentar esta posición ya que militares alemanes y de EE.UU. parecían estar de acuerdo en ello. En su sentencia, el Tribunal señaló que el caso no requería que la Corte llegase a conclusiones distintas de las de culpable o no culpable, por lo que en consecuencia no hubo ninguna conclusión segura que se pueda extraer de la absolución de todos los acusados.__1_


----------



## vil. (Ayer a la(s) 5:14 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> Olvidese de esa 'credibilidad'. Los ataques económicos a un territorio no son consecuencia natural
> de nada que se pretenda hundir. No lo fue en la república de Weimar, ni en la Venezuela de Maduro
> o Zimbawue mismo.
> 
> ...



Pero desde cuando se hace tortilla sin romper huevos... al menos la tortilla de verdad...

En cualquier proceso de cambio lo PRIMERO que se va a la alcantarilla es la CREDIBILIDAD, si existe, que no siempre existe... una economía que convulsiona, por el motivo que sea no lo hace por ser creible y un proceso de cambio no es en SI MISMO y por NATURALEZA DIVINA bueno, ni tampoco malo sin más, PERO TIENE necesidad de hacerse creible...

Usted cambiaría de trabajo por una PROMESA... o querría GARANTÍAS... y quiere garantías para evitar UN RIESGO.

Un cambio no significa una mejora, significa un cambio y nada más.

Cualquier proceso económico que DESCONOCE Y NO ASUME esas dos bases es un MERO TIMO PONZI de maleantes...

Riesgo bajo control y CREDIBILIDAD sin tacha convierten a cualquier sistema en válido...

Y sí, cuando alguien quíen fuese SE ATREVE A PONER en cuestión a otro este tiende a defenderse y ello HASTA UN TONTO LO SABE y por tanto es obligación de quíen ataca SABER EXACTAMENTE lo que ataca y QUE RIESGOS CORRE...

España cada cierto tiempo tentada por Inglaterra o Marruecos y... NO HACE NADA y mejor así... nadie en su sano juicio en este país querría el RIESGO de asumir que se hiciese algo, dado QUE NO EXISTE CREDIBILIDAD ALGUNA de que pudiésemos hacer nada...

Ucrania está en el mismo caso con Rusia que el de España con Inglaterra... y ES SU OBLIGACION CONOCER ESTO...

Y cuando un sistema económico pone en jaque a otro PASA LO MISMO.


----------



## Covaleda (Ayer a la(s) 5:16 PM)

Echenike dijo:


> Es perfidio, no se a que nivel lo usan los ucranianos pero por parte rusa desde el inicio no se para de ver. Aunque lo acabo de buscar y hay un apunte curioso
> 
> _La cuestión de si el uso de uniformes del enemigo para acercarse a estos sin atraer el fuego estaba dentro de las Leyes de la guerra se estableció en virtud del Derecho internacional humanitario en el juicio del año 1947 al Comandante planificador de la Operación Greif, Otto Skorzeny, en los juicios de Dachau. El tribunal no encontró a Skorzeny culpable de un delito al ordenar a sus hombres entrar en acción con uniformes estadounidenses. Él había pasado a sus hombres la advertencia de los expertos legales alemanes, que si luchaban con uniformes americanos, se estarían violando las Leyes de guerra pero, probablemente no lo harían solo por vestir el uniforme. Durante el juicio, una serie de argumentos se adelantaron para fundamentar esta posición ya que militares alemanes y de EE.UU. parecían estar de acuerdo en ello. En su sentencia, el Tribunal señaló que el caso no requería que la Corte llegase a conclusiones distintas de las de culpable o no culpable, por lo que en consecuencia no hubo ninguna conclusión segura que se pueda extraer de la absolución de todos los acusados.__1_



A los alemanes a los que se capturó durante la Operación Greif con uniforme americano se les fusiló sobre la marcha y por ese motivo concreto.
Cosa distinta son las responsabilidades depuradas con posterioridad de sus mandos sobre el particular. Pero en el terreno y desde siempre, como te pongas los trapos del de enfrente y te pillen, date por apiolado.


----------



## ROBOTECH (Ayer a la(s) 5:24 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Según RT, las pérdidas totales de todas las formaciones armadas ucranianas en Soledar desde principios del otoño de 2022 pueden ascender a unas 20-25.000 personas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por comparar: el ejército de Portugal son 27.000 en total, incluyendo soldados, personal administrativo, etc.


----------



## Argentium (Ayer a la(s) 5:25 PM)

*La Cámara de los EE.UU ha votado prohibir la venta de reservas de petróleo a China, la votación sigue en curso.*
17:18 || 12/01/2023


----------



## cryfar74 (Ayer a la(s) 5:29 PM)

*La "inteligencia" británica dijo que Rusia está preparando un movimiento a lo largo del río Oskil...*



Realmente no es mala idea si los Rusos deciden avanzar hacia Siversk y Sloviansk una vez tomen Artemivsk, podrían coger a los Ucros en una pinza Norte/Sur


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 5:30 PM)

❗ *Las AFU no consiguen organizar un contraataque en Soledar y pierden otros 200 hombres más: detalles*

En la mañana del 10 de enero, las tropas terrestres de las AFU que se retiraban de Soledar intentaron romper el cerco, pero no lograron llevar a cabo la operación. Según RT, el mando operativo de Vostok tenía previsto utilizar para ello las fuerzas de las brigadas 46 y 77 de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania.

Después de que varias compañías de estas formaciones se retiraran de Soledar a la vecina Paraskoviyivka, resultó que además del gran número de muertos y heridos, las brigadas habían perdido casi por completo la cobertura de fuego, incluida la artillería de 155 mm y 152 mm. Los cañones habían sido destruidos durante la ofensiva contra Soledar por los sistemas rusos Smerch de 300 mm y la aviación de ataque.

Según RT, a las unidades de las brigadas 46ª y 77ª se les prometió apoyo de fuego por parte de las fuerzas de la 17ª Brigada de Tanques y artillería por parte del mando. Sin embargo, los combatientes de las AFU no recibieron finalmente este apoyo.

Al mismo tiempo, según las intercepciones de radio, no había comandantes en las compañías y batallones de las unidades destinadas a romper el cerco.

Las unidades se dirigieron hacia Soledar utilizando vehículos blindados de transporte de tropas VAB franceses y APC Wolfhound británicos. Fueron detectados y destruidos por los aviones de ataque Su-25 en servicio mientras eran ayudados desde tierra por un equipo de reconocimiento del ejército ruso.

La infructuosa incursión al cerco de Soledar con equipo ligero costó a las unidades de las AFU unos 200 muertos. Los muertos fueron declarados "desaparecidos en combate" por Kiev para infravalorar las bajas en Soledar.

Las pérdidas totales de todas las formaciones armadas ucranianas en Soledar desde principios del otoño de 2022 pueden ascender a unas 20-25.000 personas.


----------



## Sinjar (Ayer a la(s) 5:31 PM)




----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 5:31 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *La "inteligencia" británica *



Eso es un oxímoron, verdad?


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 5:35 PM)

En su resumen vespertino, el Estado Mayor General de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania informó sobre feroces combates por Paraskovievka, que se encuentra al noreste de Bakhmut. Los combates por este suburbio confirman el control sobre el pueblo de Podgorodnoye, que fue liberado recientemente por combatientes rusos.

La captura de Paraskovievka aislará completamente a Bakhmut de los suministros desde Seversk.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 5:37 PM)

Butusov acusa de incompetencia a los mandos ucranianos

"El nivel de responsabilidad de los mandos en la misión es inversamente proporcional al número de controladores en el puesto de mando", escribió el propagandista en su página de Facebook (prohibida en Rusia; propiedad de Meta Corporation, reconocida como extremista en Rusia).

Al hacerlo, Butusov afirmó que los "controladores" enviados por el mando de las AFU interfieren en las acciones de los oficiales ucranianos en el campo de batalla y les impiden realizar sus tareas.

#SAFU #VSU

@anna_news


----------



## Seronoser (Ayer a la(s) 5:39 PM)

cryfar74 dijo:


> *La "inteligencia" británica dijo que Rusia está preparando un movimiento a lo largo del río Oskil...*
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente no es mala idea si los Rusos deciden avanzar hacia Siversk y Sloviansk una vez tomen Artemivsk, podrían coger a los Ucros en una pinza Norte/Sur



La inteligencia británica es una copiota de las ideas de los demás


----------



## ZARGON (Ayer a la(s) 5:42 PM)

Las ratas y sus negocios...


----------



## Tierra Azul (Ayer a la(s) 5:44 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> La inteligencia británica es una copiota de las ideas de los demás



y un chiste en si misma, la misma que dijo que a rusia se le ha acabado los misilitos kalibr o que se yo.....y mediante portavocia con sus presstitutes para no dar mucho el cante


----------



## Tierra Azul (Ayer a la(s) 5:45 PM)

Harman dijo:


> "El gobierno liberal canadiense está BORRANDO activamente 25 años de datos sobre la inflación de los alimentos de Stats Canada.
> 
> Borrar la historia es el sello distintivo de un gobierno totalitario.
> Tu libertad es una fachada. Como lo es nuestra democracia".
> ...



la agenda 2030 no? en fin....


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 5:47 PM)

Los autores señalan acertadamente que Soledar, una vez retirado el frente y puesta en marcha la producción de sal, reforzará sustancialmente la industria salinera rusa y eliminará a largo plazo la necesidad de importar sal. Al mismo tiempo, Ucrania, o lo que queda de ella (si es que queda), se ve privada de hecho de esta misma sal, ya que no podrá sustituir los volúmenes perdidos desarrollando la producción nacional en Ucrania occidental.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Las principales salinas de Europa. Soledar en el mapa económico del mundo​​La ciudad con el característico nombre de Soledar nunca abandona los noticiarios de Rusia y del mundo. No es sólo un centro logístico, es el centro de la industria salinera del continente europeo. En el futuro, cuando termine la SMO y se reconstruya la ciudad, su potencial económico no sólo recuperará todos los costes, sino que también garantizará el futuro desarrollo de la región.​​Según diversas estimaciones, la producción mundial de halita, es decir, sal gema, alcanza los 290 millones de toneladas anuales. De esta cantidad, Rusia representa hasta 8 millones de toneladas de la producción. Y el país importa anualmente hasta un millón de toneladas de materias primas, una locura si se tienen en cuenta las reservas ilimitadas del subsuelo ruso. En comparación, en Ucrania, hasta 2022, la producción nunca había descendido por debajo de los 2 millones de toneladas anuales; todas las necesidades del país estaban plenamente cubiertas por la producción nacional.​​Prácticamente toda la producción ucraniana se concentra en el Donbass: hablamos de los yacimientos de sal gema de Slavyanskoye y Artemivskoye. El yacimiento de Artemivskoye se caracteriza por la fenomenal pureza del mineral: su contenido en NaCl es del 98%. Es en Soledar donde se encuentran las minas y las instalaciones de transformación. Las reservas de recursos en Donbass son literalmente gigantescas: los depósitos de sal gema del yacimiento de Artemivskoye suman la friolera de 5.400 millones de toneladas, y los del yacimiento de Slavyanskoye, 3.300 millones de toneladas. Esto podría abastecer a toda la humanidad durante 30 años.​​Con la pérdida de Soledar, Ucrania pierde prácticamente toda la producción de sal. Sólo quedan las minas del oeste del país, con una ridícula producción de 200 kg diarios. La Federación Rusa, sin embargo, consigue abastecer plenamente sus necesidades. La desarrollada logística y la alta densidad de población del Donbass hacen que la minería local sea extremadamente rentable desde el punto de vista económico. En comparación, los yacimientos de los Urales y Siberia tienen escasez de especialistas, así como problemas de transporte. Sólo los depósitos de sal del Donbass pueden abastecer las necesidades de Rusia durante 1.000 años, reduciendo a cero las importaciones de materias primas del extranjero. También se ganará dinero con las exportaciones: el precio en los mercados empieza en 50 dólares por tonelada.​​







Суверенная экономика


Как мы будем жить ближайшие годы? Рассказываем на канале «Суверенная экономика» По всем вопросам: @suveren_news




t.me



​​


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 5:49 PM)

Los prisioneros de guerra denuncian la traición de sus comandantes

▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han dado testimonio del comportamiento despreciable y cobarde de sus mandos. Como uno solo, afirman: "Estábamos realmente jodidos. Prácticamente todos los soldados ucranianos que se han rendido a los combatientes rusos hablan negativamente de sus comandantes, señalando la irracionalidad de sus órdenes y lo absurdo de las mismas.
▪ Las autoridades de Kiev han demostrado claramente su actitud hacia sus propios soldados: son material prescindible, como un desparramo de clavos que pueden clavar donde quieran.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Bimbo (Ayer a la(s) 5:49 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Eso es un oxímoron, verdad?



Dentro de una semana la Inteligencia Britanica anunciara que Soledar ha caido en manos Rusas.


----------



## delhierro (Ayer a la(s) 5:51 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> No tengo tiempo ahora, pero...qué importancia tiene que sea "piramidal"? nadie somos iguales, es humano, TODO ES "PIRAMIDAL"
> Que los yankis quieren parar el globalismo....menuda chorrada, la humanidad necesita globalismo, cuanto más mejor, ya es hora de que empiecen a a dejar de mandar los estados



Pocas cosas son piramidales, creo que ni lo captas. En una manada el de arriba puede comer el doble, pero no por 2000000000. Me da que estas confundiendo igualitarismo con un orden economico justo, es algo muy comun entre los recitadores de mantras.

Y claro que los yanquis quieren parar la globalización, los chinos han resultado ser alumnos aventajados y los anglos lo basan todo en ganar si con unas reglas alguien les adelanta...pues las cambian. ¿ realmente te crees que bloquearon a huawei porque eran una amenaza a la seguridad nacional ? .



Lego. dijo:


> ¿En qué letra de la palabra C-A-P-I-T-A-L pone que si todo el mundo lo tiene ya no vale nada? Es una idea absurda.
> 
> Es al contrario,si todo el mundo lo tuviese sería mejor para todos, incluyendo los de arriba. Cuanta más fuerte la base, más alta la pirámide.
> 
> ...



Nunca me deja de sorprende que los acerrimos defensores de algo , no sepan como funciona. A ver piensa, dale capital la todos.....cuando hablo de capital no me refiero a la hucha, pon 100M ( un capital basico ) .....¿ que pasa ?  Pues que te follas el sistema. Deja de valer algo.

El capitalismo se basa en poca gente con mucha pasta, que compra voluntades, servicios , y tiempo a una capa más baja que NECESITA ese goteo de pasta para vivir. Si pones en mano ese capital a nivel general.....¿ quien iba a dar pedales por 4rupias ?


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 5:53 PM)

El presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, declaró que enviará a Ucrania
cañones antiaéreos automáticos de 40 mm, serie Bofors L70 de los 50
y munición para los mismos... "Suerte y al toro" debió decir el Gitanas...


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 5:53 PM)

Sobre otro cultista de la "Legión Internacional de Ucrania"

El año pasado contamos varias historias sobre la sed de sangre de los mercenarios extranjeros. El español Pedro Díaz Flores recogía dedos embalsamados de combatientes rusos, el estadounidense Robert Wertman comerciaba con huesos de militares rusos muertos y su compatriota Ben Velcro participaba en la tortura de prisioneros.

Ahora hay una nueva incorporación a la compañía de cultistas devastadores. El mercenario letón Kriste Ankas se jactó de haber recuperado los dientes de los tripulantes muertos de un tanque ruso destruido.

▪ Ankas tiene 35 años. No tenía experiencia militar alguna cuando estallaron las hostilidades en Ucrania.

▪ De 2019 a 2022, el letón vivió en Alemania, donde trabajó para la empresa de logística DHL y fue propietario de una tienda de piezas de automóviles.

▪ En marzo de 2022 viajó a Ucrania, donde se alistó en la Legión Internacional. Luchó en la dirección de Kharkiv, y a partir del 27 de diciembre participó en operaciones de combate en el distrito de Kupyansk.

▪ Ankas afirma que en Ucrania lucha por el Báltico y, en general, por toda Europa.

▪ Ya en julio, en una entrevista con jauns.lv, el mercenario admitió que guardaba como "recuerdo" los dientes de militares rusos que había sacado de un tanque destruido. Estas palabras no se hicieron públicas en Rusia hasta principios de enero.

▪ Según el letón, no siente piedad por los rusos y los coches con matrícula rusa en Letonia le despiertan rabia.

▪ En respuesta al clamor en Internet, el Comité de Investigación ruso prometió el 9 de enero "hacer una valoración jurídico-penal de las palabras y acciones del mercenario letón". 






Рыбарь


Вылавливаем интересную нам тему в море сырой информации. Связь: @rybar_feedback_bot Резерв: http://vk.com/rybar_force Поддержать проект: https://telegra.ph/Rekvizity-dlya-pomoshchi-komande-Rybarya-05-03




t.me


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Ayer a la(s) 5:55 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Los prisioneros de guerra denuncian la traición de sus comandantes
> 
> ▪ Las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas han dado testimonio del comportamiento despreciable y cobarde de sus mandos. Como uno solo, afirman: "Estábamos realmente jodidos. Prácticamente todos los soldados ucranianos que se han rendido a los combatientes rusos hablan negativamente de sus comandantes, señalando la irracionalidad de sus órdenes y lo absurdo de las mismas.
> ▪ Las autoridades de Kiev han demostrado claramente su actitud hacia sus propios soldados: son material prescindible, como un desparramo de clavos que pueden clavar donde quieran.
> ...



Realmente, esas órdenes absurdas son de los mandos de la OTAN que se fían mucho de la IA para diseñar las operaciones…y por muy drogados que estén los soldados al final no son todos robots….


----------



## Vilux (Ayer a la(s) 5:56 PM)

bigmaller dijo:


> *Esos dos podrian ser tanto nazis como pobres civiles obligados a ir a la guerra.*
> 
> A mi me da pena. Y me parece asqueroso que no se borren al menos las caras de esos pobres.
> 
> ...



Este es el mas joven de los dos. Obligado precisamente no parecía.



Quizás no se rindiera porque su historial le habría llevado a la cárcel o al paredón. Bien desnazificado está.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Camiones de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania inutilizados en las cercanías de los bosques de Kremennaya, LPR.

@milinfolive


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 6:02 PM)

❗Según diversas fuentes de Dnipropetrovsk, los tanatorios de la ciudad se están quedando sin espacio debido a las enormes bajas entre los militares ucranianos.
#Ucrania

@new_militarycolumnist


----------



## Peineto (Ayer a la(s) 6:03 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> El presidente lituano, Gitanas Nauseda, declaró que enviará a Ucrania
> cañones antiaéreos automáticos de 40 mm, serie Bofors L70 de los 50
> y munición para los mismos... "Suerte y al toro" debió decir el Gitanas...



Bonito nombre el de Gitanas Náuseas da.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 6:04 PM)

El presidente finlandés dijo que temía una respuesta rusa y mencionó las condiciones en las que entregaría los tanques Leopard a Ucrania.

"Si se establece un proyecto europeo conjunto de ayuda a Ucrania, también será necesaria la contribución de Finlandia. Sin embargo, el número de vehículos blindados transferidos no puede ser grande, ya que Finlandia limita con Rusia y todavía no es un Estado miembro de la OTAN".









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 6:08 PM)

Hoy.......


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 6:08 PM)

Sobre el contraataque de las AFU en Soledar

@rt_russian escribe que unidades combinadas de las brigadas aeromóviles 46ª y 77ª de las AFU de Paraskoviyivka intentaron sin éxito contraatacar las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas y romper el anillo de cerco en las inmediaciones de Soledar.

Unidades enemigas en APCs VAB franceses y APCs Wolfhound británicos intentaron atacar a las fuerzas rusas que avanzaban. Sin embargo, fueron detectados y destruidos por aviones de la Fuerza Aérea rusa con puntería terrestre.

Las formaciones ucranianas sufrieron unas 200 bajas durante la incursión, y los supervivientes huyeron de sus posiciones. Las fuerzas aeromóviles actuaron sin apoyo de fuego debido a la retirada de la mayoría de los sistemas de artillería del enemigo cerca de Soledar.

*¿Por qué las AFU realizan salidas predestinadas que están condenadas al fracaso?*

Soledar es para las AFU un nodo importante en la todavía existente línea defensiva Chasov Yar - Bakhmut - Soledar - Seversk. Su caída amenazaría a un importante contingente en torno a Seversk, ya que la defensa se complica por su ubicación: el asentamiento está en las tierras bajas.

En caso de la pérdida final de Soledar y los pueblos cercanos - Blagodatnoye, Razdolovka, Vyemka y Veseloye - las formaciones ucranianas tendrán que abandonar Seversk y otros bastiones debido a la amenaza de un posible cerco.

Junto con la liberación de la aglomeración de Bakhmutsk, la posible pérdida de Seversk causará un daño tangible a la imagen del ejército ucraniano, cuya imagen se ha construido en los últimos seis meses.

* El intento de contraatacar sin tener en cuenta las pérdidas es un deseo de rectificar la desastrosa posición de las AFU en esta zona. Y no es en absoluto imposible que tales acciones se repitan hasta la limpieza final de Soledar por las tropas rusas.*

En Minkivka se ha establecido un puesto de control avanzado de la agrupación consolidada de tropas de las AFU. Se espera que los 500 miembros de las fuerzas de defensa terrestre de la región de Sumy lleguen a la zona de operaciones de combate y está previsto que se utilicen para asaltar las posiciones rusas.

Sin embargo, la eficacia de tales acciones es muy cuestionable, dado el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sobre las principales rutas de la zona y la falta de mandos tácticos de las formaciones ucranianas: un número significativo ha muerto o ha sido hecho prisionero, mientras que el resto ha huido a Seversk.

Y el cerco de Bajmut desde el norte, el sur y el este deja a las AFU cada vez menos posibilidades y tiempo para rectificar la situación.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (Ayer a la(s) 6:19 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Los autores señalan acertadamente que Soledar, una vez retirado el frente y puesta en marcha la producción de sal, reforzará sustancialmente la industria salinera rusa y eliminará a largo plazo la necesidad de importar sal. Al mismo tiempo, Ucrania, o lo que queda de ella (si es que queda), se ve privada de hecho de esta misma sal, ya que no podrá sustituir los volúmenes perdidos desarrollando la producción nacional en Ucrania occidental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque parezca mentira, la carne que comemos antes ha consumido mucha sal, no es como el pienso, pero si que es necesaria.






_sal mineral para el ganado





_

_Y es que los "bichos" son unos gourmets _


----------



## Malevich (Ayer a la(s) 6:19 PM)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Por comparar: el ejército de Portugal son 27.000 en total, incluyendo soldados, personal administrativo, etc.



Yo creo que además de la picadora en Soledar ha habido miles de deserciones.


----------



## kelden (Ayer a la(s) 6:20 PM)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿En qué letra de la palabra C-A-P-I-T-A-L *pone que si todo el mundo lo tiene ya no vale nada*? Es una idea absurda.
> 
> Es al contrario,si todo el mundo lo tuviese sería mejor para todos, incluyendo los de arriba. Cuanta más fuerte la base, más alta la pirámide.
> 
> ...



No es que no valdría nada, es que el sistema no funcionaría. Si todo el mundo tiene capital .... quién cojones va a cavar las zanjas de Floren?


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 6:21 PM)

El primer gran informe del Soledar liberado. El enemigo es indetectable en la ciudad.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





Cómo las unidades PMC de Wagner liberaron Soledar​​La liberación de Soledar puede considerarse una de las operaciones ofensivas de mayor éxito de los últimos tiempos. La ciudad fue asaltada en pocas semanas por miembros de las PMC de Wagner.​​Las formaciones ucranianas que defendían en Soledar intentaron mantenerla hasta el final, ofreciendo una dura resistencia al avance de las unidades de las PMC.​​"El enemigo contraatacó. Se mire como se mire, siempre es más fácil defender que atacar. Esta es la ley de la guerra, siempre lo ha sido y siempre lo será", dijo uno de los combatientes.​​A estas alturas, la ciudad está completamente despejada. Para más detalles sobre cómo se desarrolló la operación, véase un reportaje del corresponsal de guerra de la FAN Aleksandr Simonov _(@brussinf)_.​​







МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ФАН


Международная редакция Федерального агентства новостей. Азия, Африка, Балканы, Ближний Восток, Латинская Америка: пишем просто и понятно о сложном и далеком.




t.me


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 6:22 PM)




----------



## Completo_Idiota (Ayer a la(s) 6:24 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1325132
> 
> 
> El avión de control y de radar de largo alcance A-50 de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia opera en el espacio aéreo de la República de Bielorrusia, controlando el cielo en la zona de la operación militar especial.
> ...



...Y sembrando chemtra... Digo estelas de condensacion, claramente provienen de las puntas de las alas...y hasta aquí, su boletin conspiranoyico de dia, continuen atentos a sus telepantallas.


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 6:26 PM)

*Pavel Filatiev, el soldado ruso que huyó de Ucrania: "La vida humana en Rusia no tiene valor"*
El paracaidista ruso Pavel Filatiev se hizo famoso cuando, *tras combatir dos meses en Ucrania, dejó la guerra y huyó de Rusia*. Exiliado en París, cuenta sus vivencias en un libro, Zov, que acaba de publicarse en castellano, y por cuyos derechos incluso se ha enfrentado a la ONG que le sacó del país.

-Se cumple casi un año del inicio de la guerra. ¿Quién la está ganando?

-Siempre dije que esta guerra no la ganaría nadie y que sólo sería una pérdida para los dos países









Pavel Filatiev, el soldado ruso que huyó de Ucrania: "La vida humana en Rusia no tiene valor"


El paracaidista ruso Pavel Filatiev se hizo famoso cuando, tras combatir dos meses en Ucrania, dejó la guerra y huyó de Rusia. Exiliado en París, cuenta sus vivencias en un...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Peineto (Ayer a la(s) 6:29 PM)

Noticias del frente psiquiátrico.


*Yuval Noah Harari: el transhumanista más peligroso de Klaus Schwab*
Elespiadigital

8–10 minutos










*Alexander Markovics*
"La historia comenzó con los humanos inventando dioses y terminará con los humanos convirtiéndose en dioses". - Lo que parece la declaración de un megalómano es la opinión de uno de los pensadores más influyentes del mundo. Con más de 35 millones de libros vendidos y traducidos a 65 idiomas, el historiador israelí Yuval Noah Harari (*1976), que enseña en la Universidad Hebrea de Jerusalén, es uno de los pensadores más influyentes de nuestro tiempo. (Ex) políticos como Barack Obama y Angela Merkel se encuentran entre sus partidarios, el gobierno de Biden ha incluido sus pensamientos en su "Declaración de Derechos para la Inteligencia Artificial" y el FEM de Davos también escucha con entusiasmo sus pensamientos. Pero, ¿cómo es posible que un "profeta retrógrado" (Friedich von Schlegel) tenga tanta influencia?
*La visión del futuro de Harari: un mundo sin personas*
El propio Harari señala que la historia no sólo se ocupa del pasado, sino también del futuro. Y es precisamente el futuro de los humanos el que, según el transhumanista convencido, cambiará radicalmente: En el futuro, el mundo apenas estará poblado por seres biológicos. Los humanos podrán conectar sus cerebros directamente a Internet, véase el proyecto Neuralink de Elon Musk. El Homo Sapiens será sustituido por el Homo Deus, que estará total o parcialmente liberado de las limitaciones del cuerpo humano, es decir, un robot. Pero, ¿cómo es posible recrear o mejorar un ser tan complejo como el hombre? Según el historiador israelí, la clave es la evolución según Charles Darwin: los organismos no son más que algoritmos. En cuanto los sensores bioquímicos estén lo suficientemente avanzados -mucha gente utiliza hoy en día relojes de fitness para medir sus latidos y su presión arterial, por ejemplo-, será posible convertir los procesos bioquímicos del cuerpo y del cerebro en señales electrónicas que el ordenador pueda analizar. Como resultado, el algoritmo podría conocernos mejor que nosotros mismos, y dictar nuestra elección de profesión, estudios, pareja o incluso sexualidad.
*El hombre 2.0: La dictadura del algoritmo*
En este contexto, a Harari le gusta citar la negación de su propia homosexualidad, a la que sólo renunció a los 21 años. Al fin y al cabo, este proceso de "hackear" a los humanos también permite reconstruirlos y mejorarlos antes o después. El objetivo de esta revolución científica es la inmortalidad humana. Según el historiador israelí, el hackeo de los seres humanos no será posible en dos años, sino en 10 ó 20 años, por lo que establece el mismo plazo para la llegada de la Singularidad que el jefe de desarrollo técnico de Google, Raymond Kurzweil. Pero, curiosamente, Harari ve el mayor peligro no en Silicon Valley y la NSA -la Stasi del siglo XXI-, en EEUU y en el FEM que promueven esta agenda transhumanista, sino en "estados regresivos" como Rusia que han desarrollado una nostalgia por el pasado. En consecuencia, Harari advierte contra el hecho de que Rusia o Corea del Norte pongan sus manos en estas tecnologías y ofrece un oído comprensivo a los oligarcas de la tecnología en Occidente, como Bill Gates y Marc Zuckerberg, porque llegarían a tener "miedo de su propio poder". Sin embargo, dada la forma en que los gobiernos occidentales han mentido y manipulado a sus ciudadanos tras la lucha de COVID-19, esto parece muy dudoso para las personas con mentalidad patriótica. ¿Realmente queremos dar a los autoproclamados demócratas el control de nuestros cerebros?
*El ser humano transparente - a través de la entrega voluntaria de datos a la dictadura*
La argumentación de Harai parece aún más dudosa cuando no critica el desarrollo hacia el transhumanismo y la Revolución Industrial 4.0 en sí, que hará superfluos a millones de personas, sino que sólo quiere poner de su parte para que sea lo más "suave" posible. En consecuencia, explica perfectamente la lógica de las élites occidentales cuando dice que el recurso más importante del futuro no son las personas ni el trabajo, sino los datos. No en vano, WhatsApp y Twitter se vendieron por miles de millones. Los propios servicios son gratuitos, dice, pero sólo porque recogen una avalancha de datos sobre sus propios usuarios. Quien controlara la mayor cantidad de datos del mundo se convertiría también en el mayor poder.
*Yuval Noah Harari: el Dr. Frankenstein del siglo XXI*
Harari advierte con razón de un escenario sombrío, pero como transhumanista y defensor de principios de estos desarrollos tecnológicos, que presenta como inevitables, no puede evitarlos. Como muchos otros globalistas, Yuval Harari aboga por un gobierno mundial que evite el peligro de una dictadura de datos. Pero si se tiene en cuenta la agenda transhumanista y maltusiana que Harari y sus partidarios predican en el FEM junto con los dioses de las máquinas de Silicon Valley, parece que la pelota se para aquí. Son personas de su calaña que, gracias a sus contactos con multimillonarios y políticos de mentalidad globalista, pueden aplicar su programa transhumanista. La promesa de la vida eterna le sirve de cebo para lograr la hackeabilidad y manipulabilidad del hombre.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 6:31 PM)

Un nuevo lote de T-90M "Proryv" fabricados por Uralvagonzavod para el Ministerio de Defensa.

@milinfolive


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 6:36 PM)

*Fundación Telefónica envía 14 generadores a Ucrania para asegurar la operatividad de equipamientos de primera necesidad.*
Fundación Telefónica ha enviado 14 generadores a Ucrania para abastecer a equipamientos de primera necesidad como hospitales y colegios. Lo hace en el marco de una iniciativa que forma parte de la campaña *#SolidaridadconUcrania*, que Telefónica y su Fundación pusieron en marcha cuando se inició el conflicto.

*En su primera fase, la compañía ofreció tanto ayuda económica como servicios gratuitos de telefonía, roaming y mensajería *a sus clientes, empresas y particulares que se encontraban en Ucrania. En la segunda fase, se lograron recaudar casi seis toneladas de material de primera necesidad, como alimentos no perecederos, productos de higiene y material sanitario de primeros auxilios. En esta tercera fase, Fundación Telefónica está coordinando diferentes acciones con entidades sociales para favorecer la inclusión social, aprendizaje y ocio de los desplazados ucranianos en España.


----------



## El_Suave (Ayer a la(s) 6:39 PM)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿En qué letra de la palabra C-A-P-I-T-A-L pone que si todo el mundo lo tiene ya no vale nada? Es una idea absurda.
> 
> Es al contrario,si todo el mundo lo tuviese sería mejor para todos, incluyendo los de arriba. Cuanta más fuerte la base, más alta la pirámide.
> 
> ...



Cuando todo el mundo tiene Capital se llama Socialismo.


----------



## magufone (Ayer a la(s) 6:40 PM)

_LoKy_ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1325648
> 
> 
> Un nuevo lote de T-90M "Proryv" fabricados por Uralvagonzavod para el Ministerio de Defensa.
> ...



Son chulos los Proryv 3 estos


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 6:42 PM)

*Zelenski promete dar "todo lo necesario" a sus soldados en Bajmut y Soledar.*
El presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha prometido este jueves proporcionar "*todo lo necesario" *en términos de equipamiento a los soldados que resistan los ataques rusos en *Bajmut y Soledar*, dos localidades del este del país presionadas por las fuerzas de Moscú.

*"Quiero enfatizar que las unidades que defienden estas ciudades recibirán municiones y todo lo necesario de manera rápida e ininterrumpida"*, ha asegurado Zelenski en Facebook después de una reunión con su personal.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 6:45 PM)

Legalizado el estatus de mercenarios extranjeros en el regimiento neofascista Azov y en la Guardia Nacional - El Parlamento ucraniano aprueba una ley

Ahora se permite a los extranjeros servir en unidades de la Guardia Nacional ucraniana, incluido el regimiento Azov.
Antes, los extranjeros sólo podían servir en las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas, por lo que los mercenarios de Azov de otros países no podían operar legalmente en Ucrania.
_*Azov - reconocida en la Federación Rusa como organización terrorista_









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (Ayer a la(s) 6:49 PM)

@Lego., post: 44320760, member: 156971"]
¿En qué letra de la palabra C-A-P-I-T-A-L pone que si todo el mundo lo tiene ya no vale nada? Es una idea absurda.

*¿Usted no jugó nunca al monopoly?
Lo que es absurdo es pensar que el capital pueda estar redistribuido equitativamente entre la población, pues automáticamente su valor pasría a ser otro muy diferente y no clave para la economia como lo es al depender de un conjunto restringido de actores. Estaríamos en el comunismo en otras palabras. Incluso hasta los primero momentos del neolítico 

Es como especular acerca de cuál sería el precio de los alquileres de inmuebles si todos atesoráramos un número "significativo" de inmuebles., (haciendo abstracción de su calidad y ubicación)su precio tendería a ser 0*

Es al contrario,si todo el mundo lo tuviese sería mejor para todos, incluyendo los de arriba. Cuanta más fuerte la base, más alta la pirámide.

*El sentido de las pirámides es mantener sometidos a los de la base. El máximo exponente de lo que es la piramide social lo vemos en Egipto: El Faraón con sus nobles u sus sacerdotes, ejercieron el poder para hacer trabajar al pueblo sometido para elevar las pirámides. ¿Sirvió para algo el imponente esfuerzo de miles de peersonas dedicadas en cuerpo y alma a ese oficio, más allá del prodigio técnico que aún hoy nos asombra? En otras palabras: ¿Se cambiaría alguno de nosotros por uno de aquellos siervos ?*

(En realidad, las mayores desigualdades y los más despóticos monopolios siempre se han apoyado en un Estado que los protege de la competencia).

*Sí, pero un Estado liberal que sacraliza la libertad de mercado, los medios privados de producción, y que es cómplice de los monopolios, vive en connivencia deseada u obligada con esos monopolios, secuestrado por ellos con las regulaciones y a los que ha hipertrofiado con las enormes Deudas Públicas y de las que es esclavo.*

.

.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Roedr (Ayer a la(s) 6:50 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Cuando todo el mundo tiene Capital se llama Socialismo.



No lo pillo


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 6:52 PM)

_* 
*_
Comentario en MoA:

_*Ucrania está ahora contra las cuerdas. Agotados, y teniendo que reclutar niños, jubilados y mujeres.
Cada vez más, se ve socavado por la charla inevitable de aquellos que pueden ver todo lo anterior. 
El comandante de las FFAA de Ucrania solicitó hace algunos días que las fuerzas en Soledar fueran
evacuadas. En repetidas ocasiones, Zelensky se negó. Toda esta evidencia e se une para formar
una realidad obvia. Ucrania está jodida y Occidente ha sido engañado por una Rusia extraordinaria
y tácticamente inteligente. Los alemanes en la Segunda Guerra Mundial describieron la actuación 
de los rusos en el campo de batalla como rayana en lo sobrenatural.


"Estabamos convencidos, absolutamente, que se reagruparían y atacarían por nuestro flanco derecho, 
solo para que nos atacaran por detrás y por nuestra derecha"


"Escuchábamos ruidos (Allí) y suponíamos dónde se produciría un ataque. Por la mañana se habían
desvanecido, se habían ido. Mientras viajábamos a nuestro próximo punto de reunión, al día siguiente, 
atacaron de repente sorprendiéndonos por completo".

Steven McCarron | 12 de enero de 2023 14:50 utc | *_*306*


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 6:53 PM)

*Alemania no estudia, aunque no excluye, la entrega de tanques Leopard a Ucrania.*
La ministra alemana de Defensa, *Christine Lambrecht*, ha afirmado este jueves que actualmente no está sobre la mesa el *suministro de carros de combate Leopard 2 por parte de Alemania a Ucrania*, aunque en términos generales ha señalado que el enfoque correcto consiste en "no excluir nada".

En una comparecencia ante la prensa durante una visita en Marienberg a los soldados alemanes de la Fuerza Conjunta de Muy Alta Disponibilidad (VJTF) de la OTAN, la ministra ha declarado que "no hay ninguna decisión en el gobierno respecto a entregar carros de combate".Ha añadido que "esta decisión no se ha tomado, y por eso esta cuestión tampoco se plantea más allá. En cuanto se toman decisiones, siempre hemos procedido a aplicarlas con mucha celeridad".

Lambrecht ha recordado que Alemania se comprometió con Ucrania a proporcionar *40 tanques de combate de infantería Marder en el primer trimestre y a garantizar la instrucción en su us*o y que, "por lo tanto, no habrá retrasos, sino que el compromiso se cumplirá tal y como se acordó".


----------



## amcxxl (Ayer a la(s) 7:01 PM)

¿Por qué las AFU realizan ataques condenados al fracaso?
Para ellos, Soledar es un nodo importante en la línea de defensa Chasiv Yar-Bakhmut-Soledar-Siversk que aún existe. Su caída amenazaría al contingente cerca de Siversk, difícil de defender ya que la ciudad está en un terreno más bajo.
En caso de perder finalmente Soledar y los pueblos cercanos (Blagodatne, Razdolivka, Vyimka, Vesele), las formaciones ucranianas tendrán que abandonar Siversk y otros bastiones por la amenaza de un posible cerco.


Instrucciones para los soldados rusos sobre cómo destruir el vehículo blindado de transporte de personal Bradley. Los canales de telegramas rusos anunciaron bonos para los soldados que destruyeron el Bradley. ¿Y qué hacen estos estadounidenses en Ucrania?


Podolyak: "El escenario de 2014 no se repetirá"
"*La guerra terminará en las fronteras de 1991* con un tribunal, reparaciones y cadenas perpetuas"
SI, por favor







Es hora de decir la verdad.
Las inyecciones de ARNm NO son vacunas.
Antes de 2020, esta tecnología se conocía como terapia génica. *Inyectan código en sus células para engañarlas y que produzcan proteína spike.*
Obligaron a las personas a tomar una terapia génica sin datos de seguridad a largo plazo




El_Suave dijo:


> Cuando todo el mundo tiene Capital se llama Socialismo.



socialismo es cuando la clase trabajadora controla los medios de produccion de los que vive.

lo demas es bla bla y chau chau


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Ayer a la(s) 7:03 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aunque parezca mentira, la carne que comemos antes ha consumido mucha sal, no es como el pienso, pero si que es necesaria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es nuevo para mi, en cuanto pueda preguntaré a mi veterinario de familia.


----------



## Aurkitu (Ayer a la(s) 7:05 PM)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski promete dar "todo lo necesario" a sus soldados en Bajmut y Soledar.*
> El presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha prometido este jueves proporcionar "*todo lo necesario" *en términos de equipamiento a los soldados que resistan los ataques rusos en *Bajmut y Soledar*, dos localidades del este del país presionadas por las fuerzas de Moscú.
> 
> *"Quiero enfatizar que las unidades que defienden estas ciudades recibirán municiones y todo lo necesario de manera rápida e ininterrumpida"*, ha asegurado Zelenski en Facebook después de una reunión con su personal.



¿Les va a devolver la vida?


----------



## Trajanillo (Ayer a la(s) 7:09 PM)

rejon dijo:


>



Eran hermanitas de la caridad!!!


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 7:09 PM)

*La Policía de Járkov denuncia torturas de Rusia durante la ocupación.*
La Policía de la región ucraniana de Járkov (noreste) ha afirmado este jueves que durante la ocupación rusa los ciudadanos detenidos fueron sometidos a *métodos de tortura* como la extracción de uñas o el serrado de dientes.* "Las palizas y los electroshocks fueron los métodos más utilizados",* ha dicho Volodímir Tymoshko, jefe de la Dirección Principal de la Policía Nacional en la región de Járkov, en declaraciones a la agencia 'Ukrinform'.

También se han registrado casos en los que los torturadores usaron* máscaras de gas para dejar sin aire a los interrogados o los estrangularon*, mientras que en otras ocasiones arrancaron uñas o usaron lijas para serrar los dientes, ha afirmado Tymoshko, en declaraciones que no han sido verificadas de forma independiente.

Según ha asegurado, la Policía tiene pruebas de que en algunas ocasiones *familias enteras fueron encerradas en cámaras de tortura*, incluidos adolescentes menores de edad. "Incluso niños -jóvenes de entre 14 y 16 años- estuvieron en las cámaras de tortura. Fueron sometidos tanto a presión física como psicológica. Las chicas eran amenazadas con ser violadas", ha señalado.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 7:09 PM)

¡Dale al Bradley! - Cómo destruir un BMP americano. Guía práctica de Readovka

¿Tienes un ATGM o un proyectil de alto poder explosivo para un RPG7? Utilícelos en las partes del casco que no estén cubiertas con protección dinámica. Un disparo en tándem de PG-7VR o una descarga de Kornet PTRK serán suficientes.

¿Sabe qué caminos tomarán las BMP? ¡Mínalos! "Los Bradley son vulnerables a las minas y a las minas terrestres: el depósito de combustible está prácticamente en la parte inferior del vehículo.

¿Se puede disparar al BMP desde atrás o desde arriba con ATGM o lanzagranadas de mano? Tome medidas - el vehículo es vulnerable en estas partes.

¡El blindaje antiaéreo no protege al BMP de las balas de la ametralladora de gran calibre de 14,5 mm tipo "Vladimir" con munición BS-41! ¿Tienes una ametralladora y munición similares? ¡Dispárale!

¿Puedes llamar a un ataque aéreo? No se arriesgue, llame a los "pájaros" - una bomba aérea a cualquier zona del BMP garantiza la destrucción del Bradley.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Alvin Red (Ayer a la(s) 7:10 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esto es nuevo para mi, en cuanto pueda preguntaré a mi veterinario de familia.



Las pastillas son típicas para vacas, caballos, cerdos que reciben muy poco aporte de sal, en los animales domésticos va incorporado al pienso.
Otro aporte necesario es la cal.


----------



## bigmaller (Ayer a la(s) 7:12 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Querido mendrugo , Venezuela tenia pocas refinerias y todas con componentes Yanquis que los putearon a placer bloqueando las reparaciones. ¿ sabes quien construyo las refinerias Rusas ? Los sovieticos, y tienen los ingenieros y los repuestos que quieran.
> 
> Es la diferencia entre los de arriba, y los de abajo. Esta vez estamos en guerra con unos tipos que crean sus propios aviones , con sus propias turbinas. No espero que captes la diferencia, pero hay gente que





Vilux dijo:


> Este es el mas joven de los dos. Obligado precisamente no parecía.
> 
> 
> 
> Quizás no se rindiera porque su historial le habría llevado a la cárcel o al paredón. Bien desnazificado está.



Ya lo he posteado y me he autocitado.


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 7:14 PM)

Hay informes de que la Volkssturm de Odessa ha sido trasladada a Artemivsk para tapar agujeros en el frente.
Escapar de Artemivsk cuesta entre 30.000 y 40.000 dólares.









Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Ayer a la(s) 7:14 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Las pastillas son típicas para vacas, caballos, cerdos que reciben muy poco aporte de sal, en los animales domésticos va incorporado al pienso.
> Otro aporte necesario es la cal.



Apuntado, no olvido.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (Ayer a la(s) 7:16 PM)

manodura79 dijo:


> Es un tanteo. Así lo han hecho con todo el material tocho que se ha enviado. Primero fueron unas decenas de javelins, y terminaron llevando miles. Un par de M777 y terminaron llevando cientos y con los HIMARS igual. Si Rusia los deja entrar no te quepa duda de que entrarán más.



Pero y las tripulaciones??


----------



## Argentium (Ayer a la(s) 7:18 PM)

Según fuentes de inteligencia, se ha sabido que existen negociaciones entre Yevgeny Prigozhin fundador del PMC Wagner y miembros relevantes de los grupos por la independencia de Cataluña, con intención de que sea parte principal de un ejército catalán en cuanto se generen los hechos para establecer y poder sostener la independencia de la nueva República. Seguiremos informando


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Ayer a la(s) 7:18 PM)

Calvojoseantonio dijo:


> Pero y las tripulaciones??



Me huelo que también entran pero no salen.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Ayer a la(s) 7:21 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Según fuentes de inteligencia, se ha sabido que existen negociaciones entre Yevgeny Prigozhin fundador del PMC Wagner y miembros relevantes de los grupos por la independencia de Cataluña, con intención de que sea parte principal de un ejército catalán en cuanto se generen los hechos para establecer y poder sostener la independencia de la nueva República. Seguiremos informando



Mejor con los de Marruecos y subsaharianos…esos si serán un peligro….
Los Wagner saben con quien aliarse….y con quien no…


----------



## Harman (Ayer a la(s) 7:22 PM)

Nuevas imágenes de Soledar, liberada por combatientes del grupo Wagner
Esta ciudad ocupada cerca de Artemivsk en la DNR ha sido tomada durante una operación ofensiva después de una ruptura de las defensas de las AFU, la limpieza de la ciudad se ha completado /RIAN/.









Операция Z: Военкоры Русской Весны


Добровольцы, волонтеры и военные корреспонденты Русской Весны (rusvesna.su) действуют в боевых порядках войск на Донбассе, Украине и САР, получая информацию из самых горячих точек @rvvoenkor_bot rusvesna.red@gmail.com https://youtube.com/c/rusvesnadonbass




t.me


----------



## Praktica (Ayer a la(s) 7:24 PM)

*Sobre el 'contraataque' de las AFU en Soledar*
О контрнаступлении ВСУ на Соледар | Заговор Элит
tr dee

*Unidades combinadas de las brigadas aeromóviles 46 (sus restos) y 77 de las FAU intentaron sin éxito contraatacar desde Paraskoviyivka las posiciones de las Fuerzas Armadas de la RF y romper el anillo de cerco del cubo de Soledar.

Unidades enemigas en APC's VAB franceses y Wolfhound británicos intentaron atacar *a las fuerzas rusas que avanzaban. Sin embargo, fueron detectados y d*estruidos por aviones de la Fuerza Aérea rusa.

Las formaciones ucranianas sufrieron unas 200 bajas* durante su incursión, y los supervivientes huyeron. Estas fuerzas aeromóviles actuaron sin apoyo de fuego debido a la destrucción y retirada de los sistemas de artillería del enemigo de Soledar.

*¿Por qué las AFU realizan salidas premeditadas condenadas al fracaso?

Soledar* es para las AFU un n*odo importante en la todavía existente línea defensiva Chasov Yar - Bakhmut - Soledar - Seversk. Su caída amenaza a un importante contingente en las cercanías de Seversk, *ya que la defensa se complica por la ubicación: el asentamiento está en tierras bajas.

*Con la pérdida definitiva de Soledar y* los pueblos cercanos - Blagodatnoye, Razdolovka, Vyemka y Veseloye, las formaciones ucranianas* tendrán que abandonar Seversk y otros bastiones debido a la amenaza de otro cerco.*

Junto con la liberación de Bakhmutsk, *la posible pérdida de Seversk causará un daño tangible a la imagen del ejército ucraniano, cuya imagen se ha intentado ‘construir’ *en los últimos meses.

*El intento de contraatacar sin tener en cuenta las pérdidas es un deseo de rectificar la desastrosa posición de las FAU en esta zona. *Y no es en absoluto imposible que tales acciones se repitan hasta la limpieza final de Soledar por las tropas rusas.

En Minkivka se ha establecido un puesto de control avanzado de la agrupación consolidada de tropas de las FAU. *Se espera que 500 efectivos de de ‘segunda fila’ (de la Defensa Territorial de la región de Sumy( lleguen a la zona de operaciones de combate y está previsto que ‘intenten’ asaltar las posiciones rusas.

Sin embargo, la eficacia de tales acciones es muy cuestionable, *dado el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sobre las principales rutas de la zona y la falta de mandos tácticos en las formaciones ucranianas: un número significativo ha muerto o ha sido hecho prisionero. El resto ha huido a Seversk.

*El cerco de Bajmut desde el norte, el sur y el este deja a las FAU cada vez menos posibilidades y tiempo *para rectificar la situación.

Рыбарь


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 7:25 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Pues nada... YO, TU AMO Y SEÑOR TE LIBERO ALFOMBAS de pagar mas impuestos por los siglos de los siglos.... AMÉN, jajajaja...
> 
> Vas a ventanilla y pregunta por Juana, mi secretaria particular, vas de parte del Dios de la Hacienda y con este post serás liberado.. Jajajaja



Eso no se hace así, se hace no apoyando ideas y partidos estatistas que suben impuestos to the moon
Lo gracioso es que ni te das cuenta del daño que hace eso a los más desfavorecidos, el que habla de empatía y ni siquiera sabe lo que es


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 7:26 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Según fuentes de inteligencia, se ha sabido que existen negociaciones entre Yevgeny Prigozhin fundador del PMC Wagner y miembros relevantes de los grupos por la independencia de Cataluña, con intención de que sea parte principal de un ejército catalán en cuanto se generen los hechos para establecer y poder sostener la independencia de la nueva República. Seguiremos informando



Y luego no lo ven los ciegos…


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 7:27 PM)

M. Priede dijo:


> A ver, catequista mongoliberal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haz un resumen, anda…


----------



## vermer (Ayer a la(s) 7:29 PM)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Realmente, esas órdenes absurdas son de los mandos de la OTAN que se fían mucho de la IA para diseñar las operaciones…y por muy drogados que estén los soldados al final no son todos robots….



Cuando decimos "OTAN", erramos inconscientemente y damos entidad a algo que no la tiene (imho).
No existe la OTAN, de igual forma que nunca existió el Pacto de Varsovia.

Sólo existe USA y su caniche manporrero UK. El resto estamos secuestrados, sin voz ni voto, por la dictadura yanki. Participamos con menos ilusión que un ucraniano llamado a filas a la fuerza.

Que USA mande a su putita ucraniana a reñirnos, porque no mandamos material y hombres con más entusiasmo, es la prueba para los más retarded......Y se lo mandamos tarde y mal, como no se le escapa a nadie. Hasta a los gilipoyas polacos les cuesta (estàn como el perro de un ciego a las migas , pese a que ven el bocado apetitoso al lado. Bueno, son històricamente tan bobos, que son capaces de implicarse plenamente, o sea, de suicidarse. Algo tiene el aire por esa zona, porque sus vecinos ukros han batido el record de estupidez)

Una vez más muy agradecido a quienes mantenéis el hilo (buena parte de trolacos descansan en el ignore a perpetuidad )


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 7:31 PM)

M. Priede dijo:


> Infiltrarse por la retaguardia con uniformes que no los identifiquen como enemigos, no es un delito, es una infiltración; si fueran los tuyos seguro que lo celebrarías.
> 
> ¿Dónde están tus protestas?, y esto sí que es grave.



Es jugar sucio, tío, eso no es un combate, me da igual como lo llames, yo lo llamo cargarse a dos tíos a sangre fría haciéndoles pensar otra cosa

Pero vamos, que todos sabemos que si fuera al revés no dirías de que “es una infiltración “, si nos conoceremos ya…


----------



## Xan Solo (Ayer a la(s) 7:33 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Según fuentes de inteligencia, se ha sabido que existen negociaciones entre Yevgeny Prigozhin fundador del PMC Wagner y miembros relevantes de los grupos por la independencia de Cataluña, con intención de que sea parte principal de un ejército catalán en cuanto se generen los hechos para establecer y poder sostener la independencia de la nueva República. Seguiremos informando



"seguiremos fantaseando y desinformando"
¿Dónde está la sede de la Open Society en España? ¿A qué políticos han apoyado? ¿Los servicios secretos estadounidenses a qué nacionalistas han reclutado tradicionalmente en la historia de España?


----------



## ciruiostar (Ayer a la(s) 7:34 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo no soy experto militar, pero es un tema de sentido común.
> Rusia no necesita ni portaaviones, ni barcos grandes. Necesita sobre todo, maniobrabilidad, y flexibilidad.
> Y barcos que controlen las zonas próximas a las costas, y que puedan ayudar a atacar objetivos cercanos o lejanos y sobre todo, a darle un extra de defensa a las ciudades portuarias rusas, que son muchas y muy importantes.
> 
> ...



Las rutas árticas son inviables simplemente porque las condiciones meteorológicas del océano ártico son muy impredecibles y es un mar traicionero, ninguna aseguradora cubrirá nunca los riesgos de enviar flotas comerciales por ese sitio, en el mejor de los casos (el más optimista) solo unos pocos meses al año sería practicable esa ruta y siempre bajo escolta de rompehielos y aun así los riesgos son enormes.

La ambición rusa fue siempre tener puertos de aguas calientes, es por eso que los puertos bálticos, los de mar negro, Murmansk y Vladivostok son los principales, todos ellos libres de hielo.


----------



## Yomateix (Ayer a la(s) 7:35 PM)

Primero todo lo que decía Rusia de estar muy cerca de controlar Soledar era todo mentira y los Rusos tenían que caminar sobre sus cadáveres de todas las bajas que tenían....no como los Ucranianos que se ve no tenían bajas. Ahora no son soldados, son civiles (lo serían muchos de ellos si, antes del reclutamiento obligatorio) me ha recordado lo de la planta de Azovstal y Mariupol sobre luchar hasta el último hombre quisiera o no....bueno para algunos nazis que estaban allí intentaron enviar algún helicóptero para que intentasen huir. Lo próximo será que no había soldados en Soledar y que los Rusos están matando civiles, veremos si no les permiten rendirse (sus propios mandos) y luego los usan para asegurar que se ha asesinado a civiles indefensos. Lo peor de las guerras es que los que mandan y sus familias no combatirán y se lucha para mantener el status de unos pocos. Pase lo que pase, los civiles no van a pasar a vivir necesariamente mejor que antes de la guerra, ni después de esta independientemente de quien la gane.

*Ucrania asegura que 559 civiles permanecen atrapados en Soledar y que no pueden ser evacuados*
El gobernador de Donetsk, Pavlo Kirilenko, ha comunicado que 559 civiles permanecen atrapados en Soledar y que no pueden ser evacuados de la ciudad


----------



## Vilux (Ayer a la(s) 7:37 PM)

El armamento ruso es barato (y por tanto malo) y el americano caro y obviamente de lo mejorcito.

Ejemple de equipo gUSAno captiraso por los rusos. 

Blindado sostenible de supecartón de la NASA.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Ayer a la(s) 7:39 PM)

Yomateix dijo:


> Primero todo lo que decía Rusia de estar muy cerca de controlar Soledar era todo mentira y los Rusos tenían que caminar sobre sus cadáveres de todas las bajas que tenían....no como los Ucranianos que se ve no tenían bajas. Ahora no son soldados, son civiles (lo serían muchos de ellos si, antes del reclutamiento obligatorio) me ha recordado lo de la planta de Azovstal y Mariupol sobre luchar hasta el último hombre quisiera o no....bueno para algunos nazis que estaban allí intentaron enviar algún helicóptero para que intentasen huir. Lo próximo será que no había soldados en Soledar y que los Rusos están matando civiles, veremos si no les permiten rendirse (sus propios mandos) y luego los usan para asegurar que se ha asesinado a civiles indefensos. Lo peor de las guerras es que los que mandan y sus familias no combatirán y se lucha para mantener el status de unos pocos. Pase lo que pase, los civiles no van a pasar a vivir necesariamente mejor que antes de la guerra, ni después de esta independientemente de quien la gane.
> 
> *Ucrania asegura que 559 civiles permanecen atrapados en Soledar y que no pueden ser evacuados*
> El gobernador de Donetsk, Pavlo Kirilenko, ha comunicado que 559 civiles permanecen atrapados en Soledar y que no pueden ser evacuados de la ciudad



Je,je,je…el mismo truco que en Mariupol para sacar a los casos “calientes”…


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 7:39 PM)

rejon dijo:


> *Zelenski promete dar "todo lo necesario" a sus soldados en Bajmut y Soledar.*
> El presidente ucraniano, *Volodímir Zelenski*, ha prometido este jueves proporcionar "*todo lo necesario" *en términos de equipamiento a los soldados que resistan los ataques rusos en *Bajmut y Soledar*, dos localidades del este del país presionadas por las fuerzas de Moscú.
> 
> *"Quiero enfatizar que las unidades que defienden estas ciudades recibirán municiones y todo lo necesario de manera rápida e ininterrumpida"*, ha asegurado Zelenski en Facebook después de una reunión con su personal.



¿puede zelensky garantizar eso?
espero que vayas dandote cuenta como funciona todo esto


----------



## Don Pelayo (Ayer a la(s) 7:46 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aunque parezca mentira, la carne que comemos antes ha consumido mucha sal, no es como el pienso, pero si que es necesaria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los otanicos y banderistas son capaces de haber envenanado con uranio empobrecido esas minas


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 7:46 PM)

*La OSCE mantiene el diálogo con Rusia pero exige que detenga la invasión.*
La Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE) se has mostrado* dispuesta a mantener el diálogo con Rusia pero sin renunciar a los principios de la organización* y manteniendo la exigencia de que detenga su guerra de agresión a Ucrania.

"La agresión rusa contra ucrania ha violado de manera flagrante la arquitectura europea de seguridad y los principios y valores en los que se basa esta organización, y ha amenazado la paz en el continente y más allá de sus fronteras", ha denunciado el presidente de turno de la OSCE, Bujar Osman, ministro de Exteriores de Macedonia del Norte.

Osmani ha hecho estas declaraciones a los medios durante *la presentación del programa para presidencia de la OSCE durante 2023*. Asimismo, Osmani ha indicado que está dispuesto a mantener la comunicación con todos los miembros de la OSCE, entre ellos Rusia, pero sin permitir que se "pisen" las ideas de soberanía e integridad territorial que forman parte de los principios, a los que, dijo, Moscú "se comprometió" cuando se creó esta organización.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Ayer a la(s) 7:48 PM)

Un poco más del frente en Ucrania de la guerra OTAN-Rusia…últimos datos…





12.01.2023 Последние новости с УКРАИНЫ сегодня: следующим после Соледара будет Бухмут. Карта боевых действий (19 видео) смотреть онлайн в хорошем качестве







voenhronika.ru


----------



## vil. (Ayer a la(s) 7:48 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Eso no se hace así, se hace no apoyando ideas y partidos estatistas que suben impuestos to the moon
> Lo gracioso es que ni te das cuenta del daño que hace eso a los más desfavorecidos, el que habla de empatía y ni siquiera sabe lo que es



No chaval, eso se hace si se cree en ello... Deja de llorar y LUCHA por lo que TU crees...


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 7:48 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Pocas cosas son piramidales, creo que ni lo captas. En una manada el de arriba puede comer el doble, pero no por 2000000000. Me da que estas confundiendo igualitarismo con un orden economico justo, es algo muy comun entre los recitadores de mantras.
> 
> Y claro que los yanquis quieren parar la globalización, los chinos han resultado ser alumnos aventajados y los anglos lo basan todo en ganar si con unas reglas alguien les adelanta...pues las cambian. ¿ realmente te crees que bloquearon a huawei porque eran una amenaza a la seguridad nacional ? .
> 
> ...



Pero quien decide qué es justo y qué no? Lo decides tú? Ese es el problema, tratar de decidir lo que es justo y lo que no, obviando lo mas importante que tiene el ser humano
El capitalismo no es más que ahorro, la capacidad de alguien de hacer una inversión, un anciano que pone un puesto de pipas es un capitalista
Tu no vives en un sistema capitalista porque no se incentiva el ahorro para inversión privada, sino que el estado sea el único que pueda hacerlo, por eso os negáis, por ejemplo, a que alguien pueda renunciar a pagar impuestos, por ejemplo

lo que es triste es ver a gente que insulta, solo porque no queremos ser tan esclavos como el…


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 7:51 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Pocas cosas son piramidales, creo que ni lo captas. En una manada el de arriba puede comer el doble, pero no por 2000000000. Me da que estas confundiendo igualitarismo con un orden economico justo, es algo muy comun entre los recitadores de mantras.
> 
> Y claro que los yanquis quieren parar la globalización, los chinos han resultado ser alumnos aventajados y los anglos lo basan todo en ganar si con unas reglas alguien les adelanta...pues las cambian. ¿ realmente te crees que bloquearon a huawei porque eran una amenaza a la seguridad nacional ? .
> 
> ...



Oye, que si en tu mundo, el “capitalista”, por ende, el viejito con su puesto de pipas, lo que quiere es que nadie le pueda comprar, pues…eso tiene sentido en eso, en el mundo que te han montado en tu cabecita


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 7:52 PM)

vil. dijo:


> No chaval, eso se hace si se cree en ello... Deja de llorar y LUCHA por lo que TU crees...



Yo lucho trabajando y dando la batalla con mis ideas…
Tu eres básico y ni siquiera te das cuenta..


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 7:56 PM)

kelden dijo:


> No es que no valdría nada, es que el sistema no funcionaría. Si todo el mundo tiene capital .... quién cojones va a cavar las zanjas de Floren?



Quien cojones lo haría en las de Sanché?
Lo más triste de todo es que sois capaces de hacer y conseguir que la Peña se muera de hambre antes de cualquier otra cosa, luego os hacéis los sorprendidos cuando os dicen que es vuestro objetivo principal


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 7:57 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Cuando todo el mundo tiene Capital se llama Socialismo.



Jajajajaja


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 7:57 PM)

Por el derecho de los pueblos a vivir en paz, por el derecho a elegir como queremos que sea nuestro futuro y por el derecho a perseguir nuestros propios sueños sin las imposiciones de nadie, viva Ucrania libre!!


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 8:03 PM)

OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL DE RUSIA EN UCRANIA

Experto de Kiev Soskin: la derrota en soledar derrumbará el frente y conducirá a zelensky a un callejón sin salida.








Киевский эксперт заявил о тупике для Зеленского после взятия Россией Соледара


После взятия Россией города Соледара в Донецкой Народной Республике (ДНР) у Киева уже не останется сил и вооружения для удержания своих позиций. Об этом заявил 12 января советник экс-президента страны Леонида Кучмы Олег Соскин.




disq.us


----------



## vil. (Ayer a la(s) 8:05 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Yo lucho trabajando y dando la batalla con mis ideas…
> Tu eres básico y ni siquiera te das cuenta..



Tú simplemente no sabes lo que dices...

Yo no tengo problema con el coste, si con el servicio...

Y llorar, no es luchar, es llorar...

Luchar es:









John Deere dejará que hackeen su tractores y apuesta por el negocio de los satélites


Deere and Co. es uno de los mayores fabricantes mundiales de maquinaria agrícola y lleva años protagonizando una curiosa pelea: los agricultores contra los...




computerhoy.com





Ellos tampoco hablaban del coste... Sino del servicio...


----------



## Kill33r (Ayer a la(s) 8:07 PM)




----------



## Peineto (Ayer a la(s) 8:13 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esto es nuevo para mi, en cuanto pueda preguntaré a mi veterinario de familia.



Pues si no has visto a los animales en el campo pegar unos lenguetazos inmensos a un bloque de sal, te has perdido una cosa digna de verse. Igual que llevar un paquete de sal en la mano y ver unos caballos que se vuelven hacia tí automáticamente.


----------



## JAG63 (Ayer a la(s) 8:15 PM)

Solo veo operaciones de Wagner, las milicias del Donbas y los paracas rusos. ¿Que hacen los chechenos de Kadirov?


----------



## Peineto (Ayer a la(s) 8:18 PM)

mazuste dijo:


> OPERACIÓN ESPECIAL DE RUSIA EN UCRANIA
> 
> Experto de Kiev Soskin: la derrota en soledar derrumbará el frente y conducirá a zelensky a un callejón sin salida.
> 
> ...



No exactamente. Lo conducirá ora Miami, ora Jerusalem. A no ser que lo trinquen antes y le hagan un Ceausescu in situ.


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 8:18 PM)

*¿Por qué la reestructuración de la Jerarquía de Mando?
*
_*Polonia.
Actuando por su cuenta, puede entrar en Ucrania Occidental; puede, con Lituania,
bloquear Kaliningrado; con Ucrania y otras fuerzas de la OTAN entrar en Bielorrusia.

Rusia está ahora preparada para defender y contrarrestar todos los movimientos 
de Polonia en caso de que se produzcan.

Otra razón: limpiar el resto de las fuerzas navales de la OTAN y de Ucrania en el sur. 
Esto es necesario para eliminar las amenazas a Crimea, Kherson, Melitopol y el puente
terrestre hacia el este de Rusia.

Por último, continuar en mayor medida la liberación de las cuatro nuevas regiones rusas
delimitadas por la OME. La campaña de desgaste para desmilitarizar Ucrania, liberar 
al pueblo y desnazificar la región fronteriza se considerará un empuje del frente hacia 
el oeste. Estas tareas requieren una miríada de decisiones estratégicas y tácticas. Ahora,
Gerasimov se sienta en la vertical de esas decisiones.
Esto debería aportar una claridad absoluta.
*_
*¿Qué tan bueno es el General Gerasimov? Ahora es de dominio público que él diseñó 
la operación especial Polite Green Men que llevó a Krim de vuelta a Madre. Claramente, 
la operación especial más exitosa de la historia militar moderna.*


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 8:18 PM)

*¡¡¡EJERCITO RUSO: LIBERAMOS SOLEDAR Y AHORA HAREMOS UN AVANCE A GRAN ESCALA EN BAKHMUT!! *


----------



## Minsky Moment (Ayer a la(s) 8:24 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esto es nuevo para mi, en cuanto pueda preguntaré a mi veterinario de familia.



Los rumiantes, y otros animales, buscan con fruición la sal que no pueden consumir a base de hierba. Los ganaderos extensivos tradicionales de oveja y cabra solían tener unas piedras planas en las zonas de pasto sobre las que ponían una piedra de sal para los animales.







No es exactamente esto, pero más o menos:







Aquí, dando lametazos a una piedra de sal:







No encuentro mejores fotos en inet.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Ayer a la(s) 8:24 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Claro, claro…por eso se les ve con una confusión acojonante y sin defenderse, lo más lógico es que pensaran que eran de los suyos
> Hacer eso y jugar sucio de esa manera tiene un nombre…



Lo tuyo tb tiene un nombre....


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 8:25 PM)




----------



## riggedd (Ayer a la(s) 8:25 PM)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Esta mañana en radio nacional, comentaron que los convictos de la Wagner, tienen prohibido por contrato, beber, fumar, drogarse y mantener relaciones sexuales, los espartanos del siglo XXI !!!.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325161
> 
> ...



Nada nuevo, nuestra amada y grande legion, tiro en su época de lo mismo, y no por ello eran malos soldados, la sangre con sangre se limpia. 
Y si hacen alguna fechoría los ahorcas o los fusilas y para delante.


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 8:28 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Por el derecho de los pueblos a vivir en paz, por el derecho a elegir como queremos que sea nuestro futuro y por el derecho a perseguir nuestros propios sueños sin las imposiciones de nadie, viva Ucrania libre!!


----------



## cebollin-o (Ayer a la(s) 8:32 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Por el derecho de los pueblos a vivir en paz, por el derecho a elegir como queremos que sea nuestro futuro y por el derecho a perseguir nuestros propios sueños sin las imposiciones de nadie, viva Ucrania libre!!



Si, viva Ucrania libre...
pero de nazis!


----------



## Peineto (Ayer a la(s) 8:33 PM)

Xan Solo dijo:


> "seguiremos fantaseando y desinformando"
> ¿Dónde está la sede de la Open Society en España? ¿A qué políticos han apoyado? ¿Los servicios secretos estadounidenses a qué nacionalistas han reclutado tradicionalmente en la historia de España?



Andan por aquí. Una prueba de su trabajo:


----------



## cebollin-o (Ayer a la(s) 8:33 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Por el derecho de los pueblos a vivir en paz, por el derecho a elegir como queremos que sea nuestro futuro y por el derecho a perseguir nuestros propios sueños sin las imposiciones de nadie, viva Ucrania libre!!



Eso, viva Ucrania libre... de nazis!


----------



## cebollin-o (Ayer a la(s) 8:33 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Por el derecho de los pueblos a vivir en paz, por el derecho a elegir como queremos que sea nuestro futuro y por el derecho a perseguir nuestros propios sueños sin las imposiciones de nadie, viva Ucrania libre!!



Eso, viva Ucrania libre... de nazis!


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 8:34 PM)




----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 8:35 PM)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Eso, viva Ucrania libre... de nazis!



Muchos mas nazis y asesinos hay en Rusia.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Ayer a la(s) 8:38 PM)

En esta guerra asimétrica en el frente de Siria Assad les dice claramente a la OTAN que abandonen el territorio ocupado….se siente fuerte…


https://www.hispantv.com/noticias/siria/558896/bashar-alasad-reunion-turquia-condiciones


----------



## cebollin-o (Ayer a la(s) 8:38 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Por el derecho de los pueblos a vivir en paz, por el derecho a elegir como queremos que sea nuestro futuro y por el derecho a perseguir nuestros propios sueños sin las imposiciones de nadie, viva Ucrania libre!!



En ello estamos.
Viva Ucrania libre... 
de nazis!


----------



## cebollin-o (Ayer a la(s) 8:40 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Muchos mas nazis y asesinos hay en Rusia.



Pues aún no he visto a ningun ruso con un brazo en alto y la cinta americana en el otro!


----------



## Honkler (Ayer a la(s) 8:41 PM)

JAG63 dijo:


> Solo veo operaciones de Wagner, las milicias del Donbas y los paracas rusos. ¿Que hacen los chechenos de Kadirov?



Afilando cuchillos para cuando llegue la hora de la verdad


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (Ayer a la(s) 8:41 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Según fuentes de inteligencia, se ha sabido que existen negociaciones entre Yevgeny Prigozhin fundador del PMC Wagner y miembros relevantes de los grupos por la independencia de Cataluña, con intención de que sea parte principal de un ejército catalán en cuanto se generen los hechos para establecer y poder sostener la independencia de la nueva República. Seguiremos informando



vaya peliculas os montais algunos...


----------



## Honkler (Ayer a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Malevich dijo:


> Yo creo que además de la picadora en Soledar ha habido miles de deserciones.



En algún lado leí que había un porcentaje bastante alto de rusofonos que habían desertado, y que no desertaban muchos más porque tenían a los nazis detrás en plan comisario político.


----------



## Second (Ayer a la(s) 8:51 PM)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Los rumiantes, y otros animales, buscan con fruición la sal que no pueden consumir a base de hierba. Los ganaderos extensivos tradicionales de oveja y cabra solían tener unas piedras planas en las zonas de pasto sobre las que ponían una piedra de sal para los animales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En las zonas de montaña chupan las carreteras después de pasar las quitanieves


----------



## Minsky Moment (Ayer a la(s) 8:51 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Según fuentes de inteligencia, se ha sabido que existen negociaciones entre Yevgeny Prigozhin fundador del PMC Wagner y miembros relevantes de los grupos por la independencia de Cataluña, con intención de que sea parte principal de un ejército catalán en cuanto se generen los hechos para establecer y poder sostener la independencia de la nueva República. Seguiremos informando



Fuentes de poca inteligencia, más concretamente.


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 8:53 PM)




----------



## Honkler (Ayer a la(s) 8:53 PM)

Harman dijo:


> Sobre otro cultista de la "Legión Internacional de Ucrania"
> 
> El año pasado contamos varias historias sobre la sed de sangre de los mercenarios extranjeros. El español Pedro Díaz Flores recogía dedos embalsamados de combatientes rusos, el estadounidense Robert Wertman comerciaba con huesos de militares rusos muertos y su compatriota Ben Velcro participaba en la tortura de prisioneros.
> 
> ...



Que se de por jodido como lo pillen (que lo harán, tarde o temprano)


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 8:54 PM)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Si, viva Ucrania libre...
> pero de nazis!



ucrania libre y usana
y rusia acosada cada vez mas cercada con bases usanas y nukes
que el globalismo no se va a construir solo, ser los amos del mundo no es solo decirlo, y nos hacen falta recursos energeticos, estamos a 2 velas

y asi como quien no quiere la cosa, sin que se note mucho, primero rusia y mas adelante china
y si se juntan antes de tiempo y se precipitan los eventos, entonces paz y amor, hagamos un planeta mejor, la guerra no es la solucion


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 8:59 PM)

Baia baia con los nazis del siglo 21.

*La Policía Nacional descubrió 49 campos de exterminio en los territorios desocupados* - Jefe del Departamento de Apoyo Analítico Organizacional y Respuesta Operacional de la Policía Nacional de Ucrania, General de Policía de Tercer Rango Oleksiy Sergeev

— Hoy, el número de lugares específicos descubiertos en el territorio de las áreas desocupadas ha aumentado a 49, más de la mitad de ellos, a saber, 25, se encuentran en el óblast de Kharkiv, — subrayó Oleksiy Sergeyev.


----------



## Kill33r (Ayer a la(s) 9:02 PM)

Rusiagate 

37. ¿Quién comentó? Devin Nunes. "Schiff y los demócratas afirmaron falsamente que los rusos estaban detrás del hashtag Release the Memo, todo mi trabajo de investigación... Al difundir el engaño de la colusión de Rusia, instigaron uno de los mayores brotes de engaño masivo en la historia de los Estados Unidos".


----------



## delhierro (Ayer a la(s) 9:02 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Pero quien decide qué es justo y qué no? Lo decides tú? Ese es el problema, tratar de decidir lo que es justo y lo que no, obviando lo mas importante que tiene el ser humano
> El capitalismo no es más que ahorro, la capacidad de alguien de hacer una inversión, un anciano que pone un puesto de pipas es un capitalista
> Tu no vives en un sistema capitalista porque no se incentiva el ahorro para inversión privada, sino que el estado sea el único que pueda hacerlo, por eso os negáis, por ejemplo, a que alguien pueda renunciar a pagar impuestos, por ejemplo
> 
> lo que es triste es ver a gente que insulta, solo porque no queremos ser tan esclavos como el…



El capitalismo no es más que explotación, almacenamiento de trabajo ajeno en forma de dinero. ojo que es mejor que lo anterior , cosas como el feudalismo o el esclavismo. Y no, un puesto de pipas no es capitalismo so mendrugo, ¿ no habia vendedores en el medievo ? ¿ en la grecia clasica ? ¿ el mesopotamia ? incluso en la Yugoslavia de Tito. 

Joder eres una caricatura.

¿ quiero ser esclavo ? No, el caso es que vivo de puta madre con ese capitalismo del que balbuceas sin comprenderlo, simplemente se la verdad: no es gracias a mi esfuerzo, es gracias a una pila de gente que come la mierda en las partes más bajas de la piramide. Con el mismo puto esfuerzo , en otro sitio lo mismo ya estaría muerto. A tipejos como tu , os soltaba en alguno de esos sitios para que disfrutarais de las ventajas del sistema. Lo triste es que mucha de esa gente , tambien balbucea cosas parecidas a las tuyas, por eso tengo mis ideas pero me lo tomo con calma.


----------



## .Kaikus (Ayer a la(s) 9:05 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Según fuentes de inteligencia, se ha sabido que existen negociaciones entre Yevgeny Prigozhin fundador del PMC Wagner y miembros relevantes de los grupos por la independencia de Cataluña, con intención de que sea parte principal de un ejército catalán en cuanto se generen los hechos para establecer y poder sostener la independencia de la nueva República. Seguiremos informando



Los rusos les siguieron la corriente a los separatistas catalanes, se dejaron querer y los dejaron hablar.  

PD- Los mercenarios solo se pueden contratar si tienes dinero, las empresas de contratistas rusos, solo trabajan con la autorizacion del Kremlin, no los veremos nunca en Cataluña.


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 9:10 PM)

La maldita hemeroteca.


----------



## kelden (Ayer a la(s) 9:11 PM)

amcxxl dijo:


> Es hora de decir la verdad.
> Las inyecciones de ARNm NO son vacunas.



Entonces una cortadora láser no es una cortadora? Solo cortan las sierras de cinta y las radiales de toda la vida?  

"Vacuna" es cualquier sustancia que introducido en el cuerpo, genera una respuesta inmune para un determinado agente patógeno.


----------



## dabuti (Ayer a la(s) 9:17 PM)

Ecologistas alemanes plantan cara a la policía en el desalojo de un pueblo para la explotación de una mina de carbón. La mayoría de los habitantes de Lützerath ya habían abandonado la localidad ante la intención de extraer más carbón del consorcio energético RWE.










Ecologistas alemanes plantan cara a la policía en el desalojo de un pueblo para la explotación de una mina de carbón


La mayoría de los habitantes de Lützerath ya habían abandonado la localidad ante la intención de RWE de extraer más carbón




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Guanotopía (Ayer a la(s) 9:23 PM)

JAG63 dijo:


> Solo veo operaciones de Wagner, las milicias del Donbas y los paracas rusos. ¿Que hacen los chechenos de Kadirov?



Lo mismo que hacían los Wagner hasta hace 3 días, estar atascados.


----------



## Guaguei (Ayer a la(s) 9:31 PM)

¡¡¡SOLEDAR LIBERADA POR COMPLETO: GRANDES FUERZAS RUSAS SE DIRIGEN HACIA BAKHMUT!!


----------



## Peineto (Ayer a la(s) 9:32 PM)

dabuti dijo:


> Ecologistas alemanes plantan cara a la policía en el desalojo de un pueblo para la explotación de una mina de carbón. La mayoría de los habitantes de Lützerath ya habían abandonado la localidad ante la intención de extraer más carbón del consorcio energético RWE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Folletinesco total sumado al teatrillo del absurdo:
(No es follAtinesco, malvados malpensados) La cúspide de los ecolojetas alemanes trincando en el gobierno, mientras los ecolojetas de base enfrentados a los mandados por su partido. Esquizofrenia total en las huestes verdes y descojono general entre los malvados de este mundo.
Esto no es serio.


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 9:32 PM)

*Alemania aboga por "no interponerse" en el envío de tanques Leopard a Ucrania por parte de Polonia.*

El vicecanciller de Alemania, Robert Habeck, ha apuntado que Berlín no se interpondrá en el suministro de tanques Leopard de fabricación alemana a Ucrania por parte de Polonia, anunciado por su presidente, Andrzej Duda, el miércoles desde territorio ucraniano.

"Alemania no debería interponerse cuando otros países tomen decisiones para apoyar a Ucrania, independientemente de la decisión que tome Alemania", ha asegurado este jueves el vicecanciller Habeck, miembro del partido ecologista y pacifista Los Verdes.

Los Leopard son un modelo de carro de combate fabricado en Alemania, que desempeña también un papel clave pues, por lo general, la transferencia a terceros de armamento de fabricación nacional debe ser aprobada por Berlín.

https://www.europapress.es/internaci...112165625.html


----------



## crocodile (Ayer a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Argentium dijo:


> Según fuentes de inteligencia, se ha sabido que existen negociaciones entre Yevgeny Prigozhin fundador del PMC Wagner y miembros relevantes de los grupos por la independencia de Cataluña, con intención de que sea parte principal de un ejército catalán en cuanto se generen los hechos para establecer y poder sostener la independencia de la nueva República. Seguiremos informando



Y eso quien lo dice USA/OTAN ?


----------



## mazuste (Ayer a la(s) 9:37 PM)

Peskov ha dejado caer una pequeña pista sobre lo que depara el futuro la victoria en Soledar:

*“No es el momento de parar y celebrar. El trabajo principal aún está por delante”.*

A saber cual o como será ese "trabajo principal".


----------



## clapham5 (Ayer a la(s) 9:42 PM)

La guerra de Ucrania esta en un punto muerto porque " parece " que ni a Occidente ni a Rusia les interesa ir " mas alla " .
Rusia se ha " enrocado " y se ha " atrincherado " en sus 80ypico mil Km2 de territorio ex ukro que ha sido anexionado y ya es territorio sovietico sorry , queria decir ruso y avanza lentamente mientras tritura las defensas ukras .
El planteamiento ruso . inspirado en la doctrina militar de Panuk " moscas vengan a mi " es bastante inteligente
En lugar de " correr con un junco " por la selva ( cambiese junco por un T-60 ) las ukromoscas van al trozo de muslo de Bakhmut , sorry Mammut donde seran anikiladas . El problema de esta estrategia es que , en algun momento , habra que exterminar a ese 10 % de moscas que siguen en la selva y no han acudido al olor embriagante del muslo de Bakhmut , sorry Mammut ...
Si se dejan , ese 10 % de moscas se reproducira y volvera a poner en peligro a la tribu de Panuk .
La pregunta del millon de kopecs es que hara Rusia cuando " extermine " a las ukromoscas que acudieron al " matadero / aka Mammut " ?
Firmara la Paz con ese " 10 % " de ukromoscas que tod@s sabeis se reproduciran en el futuro ...?
O ira a por el nido : Kiev . El clapham sospecha que las tropas rusas en Bielorrusia son tropas de contencion para evitar que Polonia entre en combate . Si Rusia tuviera exito en su campana militar ( la toma de Bahkmut cotiza a 1.89 x 1 en Betssson ) tendria via libre para avanzar hacia Sloviansk y retomar Izyum ( la toma de Izyum se paga 5.31 x 1 ) le metes 100 uros y ganas 531 ...
Las tropas rusas en Bielorrusia son tropas de contencion para interceptar una posible intervencion polaca en Ucrania .
Si Rusia destrozara las defensas ukras y avanzara hacia la toma de Kiev las tropas polacas entraran en accion , no para evitar que Rusia tome Kiev ( eso sera imposible ) sino para aprovechar el Momentum para " pillar cacho " ...
Bielorrusia les cerrara el paso y todo se decidira en Rivne . Y aqui el clapham se desperto


----------



## Kill33r (Ayer a la(s) 9:43 PM)

Menudo agujero


----------



## Merrill (Ayer a la(s) 9:45 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> Para una petrolera China puede ser rentable comprar diesel ruso por X, sumarle un 1% del suyo y venderlo como diesel chino



No hace falta añadir nada. Pueden hacer lo mismo que con los espárragos: se producen en China y luego los envasan en España. La normativa europea exige indicarlo en la etiqueta (ahora, antes no) pero si no lo lees ni te enteras.

Que yo sepa no hay normativa que exija decir de dónde proviene el petróleo "envasado en China", y si la hubiera nvale va a leer ni el tato... por la cuenta que le trae. El petróleo de Irán también se envasa en China


----------



## Kill33r (Ayer a la(s) 9:46 PM)




----------



## kasperle1966 (Ayer a la(s) 9:47 PM)

*Un comentario sobre Valery Gerasimov, el nuevo comandante de la SVO

*
Anoche me enteré de la noticia por lectores, han llegado varios mensajes a la vez pidiendo comentarios, qué significan en el ejército unos nombramientos tan simbólicos. Sí, a los militares les gustan esos temas, y lo único que quieren es sentarse con una taza de mierda después del telediario del Estado Mayor, para irse por la mañana y dejar sobre la mesa un montón de huesos lavados de general. Al final de un acto de este tipo, informo de mis pensamientos.

El Ejército se basa en la estricta verticalidad de la responsabilidad personal. Cuando el 24 de febrero irrumpimos en Ucrania como un marinero en la posada del puerto, contábamos con la singular configuración del mando. La cadena: el Estado Mayor colectivo - los comandantes de los distritos militares - los comandantes de las tres zonas operativas.

El nombramiento de un único comandante de la SevRAO, el general Surovikin, no ha resuelto el problema de las disensiones de los generales en el ejército. Ahora la pregunta está bien planteada: el General de Ejército Gerasimov, jefe del Estado Mayor, es personalmente responsable del resultado de toda la operación y de su éxito o fracaso. Ahora no será posible hablar con el Comandante en Jefe sobre las dificultades de la gestión interservicios y la coordinación de las unidades de diversos cuerpos de seguridad.

El Jefe del Estado Mayor es ahora el responsable de crear un esquema único de los sistemas de control de combate. Para no ser excluido, para elevar el estatus de todas las Fuerzas Especiales. Al parecer, el nombramiento se acordó no sólo con el Comandante en Jefe de Rusia, sino también con Bielorrusia. El estatus del General Surovikin no es suficiente para coordinar acciones conjuntas, y el aturdido ayudante de campo de Stavka a Stavka con la petición de _"otorgar el mando superior"_ en la configuración del Grupo Aliado sólo puede causar acidez. El preacuerdo se hizo en otoño...

También acepto como cierto el anuncio oficial del Ministerio de Defensa: el comandante del Grupo Conjunto de Fuerzas, el jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército, general Valery Gerasimov, aumentará el nivel de dirección del SVO, _"en relación con la ampliación de la escala de tareas a realizar y la necesidad de una estrecha interacción entre las ramas y servicios de las fuerzas armadas rusas"_, fin de la cita.

El General Surovikin, el Jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército Salyukov y el Jefe Adjunto del Estado Mayor, Coronel General Kim, han sido nombrados adjuntos de Gerasimov. La composición es clara para las bases, la parte de defensa del SVO está llegando a su fin. Y por _"tareas a gran escala" _debe entenderse las ofensivas. Las estratégicas son poco probables todavía, pero las operativas son muy posibles. Les bastará con tres diputados de estatus, y cada uno recibirá una dirección (léase - frente). Estará el Járkov septentrional, el central oriental y el meridional. Y el General de Ejército Gerasimov se convertirá en el principal coordinador y planificador de las operaciones de combate.



Subcomandantes (ilustración de código abierto)

No hay traspaso redundante, ya que no ha sido destituido de su cargo de Jefe del Estado Mayor. Sólo que hay un _"matiz"_, como dicen en los cuarteles. El Estado Mayor no suele dar órdenes, sino que sólo se dirige a un frente concreto con una directiva de deseos. Los estados mayores sobre el terreno examinan las posibilidades, envían sus propias consideraciones y piden al Estado Mayor que las estudie. Apruébelos o rechácelos.

Ahora que el Estado Mayor ha llegado realmente al frente, hablará y tomará decisiones colectivas junto con los comandantes de línea en un sistema claro de mando unipersonal y responsabilidad personal. Y el estatus de Gerasimov le permitirá utilizar poderes muy amplios, hasta la implicación de fuerzas y medios que Surovikin no podría ni soñar.

Es una buena señal que, con la resolución satisfactoria del asunto Soledar, nuestra agrupación tenga la oportunidad de pensar en salir al campo. Sobre todo desde que Occidente ha decidido arriesgarse y subir las apuestas en la escalada, la _"epopeya de los tanques" _está cerca del final. Si las Fuerzas Armadas ucranianas reciben armas ofensivas que nunca han sido desplegadas, está claro para todos que los países remitentes se han convertido finalmente en parte en las hostilidades.

Está claro que las decisiones para neutralizar dicha influencia no deben ser tomadas por los generales como Surovikin. Pero figuras del mayor calibre, que puedan incluso operar la Flota en paz y encomendarle tareas específicas de combate sin _"agitar"_ innumerables directivas. Algo hay que tener en cuenta, con la llegada de Gerasimov se revisarán los planteamientos de la infraestructura ucraniana, no sólo la energética, que fue _"puesta a punto"_ tras su nombramiento por _el general-electricista Armagedón_.



(ilustración de código abierto)

Voy a considerar el siguiente aspecto de la cita quitándome la bota de lona. Es directamente político. Tanto para los partidarios del partido _"paz y masa"_ dentro de Rusia como para el exterior. No habrá _"congelación"_ del conflicto, como se han limpiado la lengua nuestros socios volcados. Tampoco habrá tregua hasta la primavera y el verano. El Líder Supremo lo deja claro: los objetivos y las tareas de la Operación Especial seguirán llevándose a cabo bajo un mando más orientado al estatus, léase directamente.

Y la responsabilidad personal por el resultado penderá como una espada de Damocles sobre la carrera de un general del ejército, un Héroe de Rusia. El ejército tendrá que retirar a todos los compañeros de sus largas carreras en todos los distritos militares, llamar a filas a los comandantes más competentes y dedicados a la zona SBO. Probablemente con unidades unidas a ellos. Hay mucho en juego, el entorno militar le ha brindado una oportunidad única de pasar a la historia no sólo como _"teórico militar"_, sino también como _"organizador de victorias"_. Los militares no desperdician esas oportunidades, créeme.

*Conclusiones*
No en Rusia, es en Occidente donde el general Gerasimov ha sido calificado de destacado pensador militar; su informe de 2013 se tituló _"La doctrina Gerasimov" _en la prensa especializada anglosajona. Se trataba de un discurso ante la Academia de Ciencias Militares sobre la guerra híbrida. A continuación se expone en el artículo del autor _"El valor de la ciencia en la prospectiva"_ (Military Industrial Courier). Military Review, la principal revista de la OTAN para el público académico, reprodujo el material; citar a Gerasimov es considerado un buen tono por los militares occidentales incluso hoy en día, a pesar del mortal enfrentamiento.

Ahora el General tenía la oportunidad de demostrar la validez de su propia Doctrina. Su esencia es simple: centralización máxima y rígida de toda la gobernanza. No sólo militares, sino también estatales y civiles. Los recursos materiales, las tropas, las divisiones de poder de los departamentos, el cuerpo diplomático, el liderazgo administrativo y político, y los recursos de información deben mantenerse bajo un mismo mando para que no se produzca la _"fragmentación"_.

_"La Doctrina Gerasimov" _de 2013 es un manual para la cúpula militar y política de los Estados que pretenden evitar la aparición de _"revoluciones de colores" _y golpes de Estado con influencia e implicación externas. Todavía no ha habido un Maidan 2014, pero el recién nombrado jefe del Estado Mayor ruso ya ha propuesto una receta para la movilización interna del país, concentrando todos los recursos en una mano de un mando único.

Veamos con qué rapidez será capaz el nuevo comandante de centralizar los recursos militares y civiles para obtener resultados, y hasta qué punto cambiará el enfoque político de ciertos fenómenos destructivos de la sociedad o la economía. Al fin y al cabo, lo principal que interesó a los mejores cerebros académicos del planeta en la Doctrina es la refutación real de las afirmaciones del viejo Clausewitz, con su cita inmortal:




Nuestro Jefe del Estado Mayor corrigió al gurú: la política en la actual _"guerra híbrida"_ debe ser una continuación de la acción militar. Y la diplomacia debe actuar al margen de la vieja lógica de largas discusiones a varios niveles y decisiones consensuadas. Gestión centralizada y ya está. No sólo recursos materiales y tropas, sino todo el aparato administrativo, informativo y político.

Muchos elementos de la confrontación occidental de _"guerra híbrida"_ pueden extraerse ahora de la Doctrina Gerasimov y ser aplicados prácticamente por el nuevo Comandante en Jefe de la SVO. Preferiblemente convirtiendo la confrontación en una fase aguda de una ofensiva estratégica. Probar hasta qué punto las soluciones políticas y diplomáticas pueden operarse desde una posición de fuerza, corrigiendo al viejo Clausewitz.

Esperaremos y veremos. Nuestra petaca con el teniente coronel está vacía, es hora de pasar al té, despejar la mesa de huesos lavados y huesos de general, los voluntarios están subiendo para el servicio. Hay mucho trabajo para todos nosotros, es demasiado pronto para dejarse llevar por fantasías y soñar muy lejos. Pero vivimos con la tranquila esperanza de que las Fuerzas Especiales salgan del letárgico sueño de una guerra de posiciones, y el nombramiento de un comandante siempre evoca sentimientos de excitación ante próximos ataques. ¿Por qué arruinar la tradición...

Razón de más para que surja una excitación perversa, ¡qué Prigozhin más descarado (en el buen sentido de la palabra)! ¡Sólo _"Wagner"_, ya ves, se llevó a Soledar! Buena jugada del director, muy buena. Ahora dejemos que el ejército también demuestre su valía, ha llegado el momento.
*Реплика о новом командующем СВО Валерии Герасимове*


----------



## rejon (Ayer a la(s) 9:49 PM)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Si, viva Ucrania libre...
> pero de nazis!



Mira cebollino,aqui hay un bando que sólo lucha y dispara contra el ejército oponente, que ha invadido su país, por otro lado. 

Otro bando masacra a civiles indefensos, incluidas mujeres y niños, no teniendo reparos en bombardear escuelas, mercados o edificios residenciales de ciudades a cientos de kilómetros de distancia del frente de combate. 

Ahora vuelve a leer tu comentario y dime si es cierto lo que has escrito.


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 9:51 PM)

vil. dijo:


> Tú simplemente no sabes lo que dices...
> 
> Yo no tengo problema con el coste, si con el servicio...
> 
> ...



Si hombre, vas a definir tu lo que es luchar...

Te das cuenta de que con esa actitud no haces sino darme la razón, verdad?
Queréis controlarlo todo y SIEMPRE os sale una catástrofe, intuyo que os la pela...pero es lo que hay...


----------



## bigmaller (Ayer a la(s) 9:56 PM)

kelden dijo:


> Entonces una cortadora láser no es una cortadora? Solo cortan las sierras de cinta y las radiales de toda la vida?
> 
> "Vacuna" es cualquier sustancia que introducido en el cuerpo, genera una respuesta inmune para un determinado agente patógeno.





https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article254111268.html




Cambias el significado..... Y ya tienes razon. . .

Enorabuena. Has ganado... . . O no.


----------



## Elimina (Ayer a la(s) 9:58 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Aunque parezca mentira, la carne que comemos antes ha consumido mucha sal, no es como el pienso, pero si que es necesaria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cosas se aprenden en burbuja, caray.
Me voy a chupar un terrón de azúcar


----------



## Alvin Red (Ayer a la(s) 9:58 PM)

clapham5 dijo:


> La guerra de Ucrania esta en un punto muerto porque " parece " que ni a Occidente ni a Rusia les interesa ir " mas alla " .
> Rusia se ha " enrocado " y se ha " atrincherado " en sus 80ypico mil Km2 de territorio ex ukro que ha sido anexionado y ya es territorio sovietico sorry , queria decir ruso y avanza lentamente mientras tritura las defensas ukras .
> El planteamiento ruso . inspirado en la doctrina militar de Panuk " moscas vengan a mi " es bastante inteligente
> En lugar de " correr con un junco " por la selva ( cambiese junco por un T-60 ) las ukromoscas van al trozo de muslo de Bakhmut , sorry Mammut donde seran anikiladas . El problema de esta estrategia es que , en algun momento , habra que exterminar a ese 10 % de moscas que siguen en la selva y no han acudido al olor embriagante del muslo de Bakhmut , sorry Mammut ...
> ...



Han desprotegido el flanco sur y el norte para apoyar el flanco este y Kiev, actualmente es factible una ofensiva de varios frentes ¿Pasará?


----------



## coscorron (Ayer a la(s) 10:00 PM)

kelden dijo:


> Entonces una cortadora láser no es una cortadora? Solo cortan las sierras de cinta y las radiales de toda la vida?
> 
> "Vacuna" es cualquier sustancia que introducido en el cuerpo, genera una respuesta inmune para un determinado agente patógeno.



En propiedad no es así ...




La llaman vacuna porque pretende tener los efectos de una vacuna que son generar anticuerpos pero propiamente hasta ahora no es una vacuna y tienen razón los que dicen que es una terapia genetica. Luego esta todo lo demás y el principal y fundamental hecho de vacunar masivamente a la gente sin conocer bien los resultados y sobre siendo innecesario en una gran medida.


----------



## Kalikatres (Ayer a la(s) 10:00 PM)

HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA!
ASESINOS!

Wagner se "disfraza" con uniformes y bandas ucranianas para introducirse entre las filas ucranianas en Soledar, Bakhmut...

SON UNOS PUTOS CRIMINALES DE GUERRA ESTOS MERCENARIOS ESCORIA HUMANOIDE A SUELDO

Disfrazarse con uniformes ucranianos y disparar a traición, la estrategia del Grupo Wagner en Soledar

HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA!!!!!!!

ASESINOS!


----------



## Castellano (Ayer a la(s) 10:01 PM)

rejon dijo:


> Mira cebollino,aqui hay un bando que sólo lucha y dispara contra el ejército oponente, que ha invadido su país, por otro lado.
> 
> *Otro bando masacra a civiles indefensos, incluidas mujeres y niños, no teniendo reparos en bombardear escuelas, mercados o edificios residenciales de ciudades *a cientos de kilómetros de distancia del frente de combate.
> 
> Ahora vuelve a leer tu comentario y dime si es cierto lo que has escrito.



Te refieres a los bombardeos ucronazis desde 2014 contra Donetsk no?


----------



## jurbu (Ayer a la(s) 10:01 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esto es nuevo para mi, en cuanto pueda preguntaré a mi veterinario de familia.



Toda la vida se ponía una piedra de sal en el pesebre de los bueyes


----------



## coscorron (Ayer a la(s) 10:03 PM)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Han desprotegido el flanco sur y el norte para apoyar el flanco este y Kiev, actualmente es factible una ofensiva de varios frentes ¿Pasará?



Si van a hacer lo que hicieron en Febrero en el flanco norte mejor que no lo hagan y que lo que hagan lo hagan con objetivos limitados y sobre todo con un objetivo fundamental y es arrastrar al ejercito Ucra a una guerra de desgaste en otra zona donde no esten tan preparados. Para eso lo más lógico es lo que se rumorea por aquí que es un ataque a lo largo del Oskil, supongo que dejando el rio a la derecha de la fuerza atacante para que les sea más fácil cubrir el flanco. Más alla de eso Kiev y otra columna de 65 me parece muy absurdo ni siquiera plantearselo salvo que tengan muy claro que podrán arreglar todos los problemas y errores que les hicieron fracasar la primera vez y pienso que no es así ...


----------



## alfonbass (Ayer a la(s) 10:04 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> El capitalismo no es más que explotación, almacenamiento de trabajo ajeno en forma de dinero. ojo que es mejor que lo anterior , cosas como el feudalismo o el esclavismo. Y no, un puesto de pipas no es capitalismo so mendrugo, ¿ no habia vendedores en el medievo ? ¿ en la grecia clasica ? ¿ el mesopotamia ? incluso en la Yugoslavia de Tito.
> 
> Joder eres una caricatura.
> 
> ¿ quiero ser esclavo ? No, el caso es que vivo de puta madre con ese capitalismo del que balbuceas sin comprenderlo, simplemente se la verdad: no es gracias a mi esfuerzo, es gracias a una pila de gente que come la mierda en las partes más bajas de la piramide. Con el mismo puto esfuerzo , en otro sitio lo mismo ya estaría muerto. A tipejos como tu , os soltaba en alguno de esos sitios para que disfrutarais de las ventajas del sistema. Lo triste es que mucha de esa gente , tambien balbucea cosas parecidas a las tuyas, por eso tengo mis ideas pero me lo tomo con calma.



Tú no tienes ideas, tio, solo odio al que no piensa como tú ni compra tus argumentos...
Y ni siquiera es capaz de darse cuenta de que el problema ES ESE,
Aquí la gente tenemos lo que tenemos cada uno por algo llamado "responsabilidad", por esas decisiones QUE TÚ TAMBIÉN TOMAS en lo que a tu vida se refiere y que te pone en uno o en otro lugar
Lo que me indigna es que creas que eso lo puedes cambiar, pero no para ti, que sería lo genial y que tendrías mi aplauso, sino para el resto sin molestarse en preguntar, sin entender que la vida es individual y que los colectivos que te has formado en la cabeza solo es eso...cosas que te han vendido y con lo que te controlan, porque una "ideología" es, en suma, solo eso

Un capitalista es cualquier persona que ahorra para invertir en la creación de un solo puesto de trabajo, porque le genera rendimientos, punto, llámalo cómo quieras, y eso existía en toda la historia y en cualquier país PORQUE ES HUMANO

No entender ese concepto es lo que llevó a colapsar la URSS, no tener en cuenta que las personas no actuamos como una máquina ni existe el "bien común", sino las circunstancias, nadie somos iguales, ni nadie tenemos las mismas facultades ara todo (no, lo siento, nunca vas a jugar al fútbol como Messi ni al baloncesto como Jordan, asúmelo)

En lugar de asumir esa verdad como algo natural, en lugar de entender que las diferencias entre las personas es algo que no podemos controlar, te pones a la defensiva y a insultar porque te digo esto, pues oye, yo lo siento mucho, pero moralmente un colectivista no tiene nada de valor para echar en cara ni mucho menos para pretender controlar y dictar como tiene que vivir y qué tiene que pensar el ciudadano de turno, estaría bueno que fuera así o que, ni siquiera lo intentéis, pero como lo hacéis, pues no queda otra que no callarme

Yo, al contrario de ti, no te deseo nada malo, no creo que seas alguien "a quien soltar en ningún sitio" con la esperanza de que pagues por tus culpas de pensar, no, yo lo que te deseo es que, ojalá no tengas la necesidad de luchar por ti, ojalá no tengas a nadie que te lo impida, ojalá no te pase en la vida es....

Si ese odio, esa sensación que das de que tenemos que pensar como tú o nos deseas lo peor sigue te va a consumir, te lo digo en serio, llevas muchos años tomándote esto como algo personal, cuando eres incapaz de entender NINGUNA de as razones que te podemos decir los demás con respecto a la guerra y con respecto a todo según lo que veo en el hilo

Tienes que entender que las opiniones van a ser SIEMPRE DIFERENTES, que eso es bueno, porque significa que la individualidad sigue presente..
Ojalá no vivas en el mundo que quieres


----------



## Rudi Rocker (Ayer a la(s) 10:04 PM)

jurbu dijo:


> Toda la vida se ponía una piedra de sal en el pesebre de los bueyes



Y en la ramada de las cabras.


----------



## Castellano (Ayer a la(s) 10:05 PM)

Honkler dijo:


> En algún lado leí que había un porcentaje bastante alto de rusofonos que habían desertado, y que no desertaban muchos más porque tenían a los nazis detrás en plan comisario político.



A los ucronazis se les están acabando los nazis convencidos, orgullosos de ser carne de cañón.

Y están empezando a mandar al frente a ucranianos que están deseando volver con sus familias sanos y salvos.


----------



## Curroesteja (Ayer a la(s) 10:06 PM)

Honkler dijo:


> En algún lado leí que había un porcentaje bastante alto de rusofonos que habían desertado, y que no desertaban muchos más porque tenían a los nazis detrás en plan comisario político.



Los rusofonos son escandalosamente la mayoría en las levas ucranianas. 
Un genocidio encubierto.


----------



## millie34u (Ayer a la(s) 10:06 PM)




----------



## millie34u (Ayer a la(s) 10:07 PM)




----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 10:08 PM)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la URSS tenía intención de invadir toda Europa y solo Alemania le plantó cara. Tenemos a los anglos y a las hordas tratando de cargarse lo que queda de Europa .




Después del ataque a Europa por parte de Estados Unidos y su títere Stalin ( que ni siquiera era ruso ) en teoría se repartieron Europa y Rusia se quedó con *Polonia, Alemania Oriental, Checoslovaquia, Albania, Hungría, Yugoslavia, Rumanía y Bulgaria, además de las tres repúblicas bálticas: Letonia, Estonia y Lituania*. 

PERO ... 

Si descartamos a Inglaterra que es parte de Estados Unidos. 
De hecho ni siquiera quiso entrar en el Euro porque su función en la Unión Europea era sabotearla desde dentro como así fue .
Si quitamos a Suiza que es un paraíso fiscal " neutro ".
Noruega, Suecia y Finlandia que son en total unos irrelevantes 15 millones de habitantes más socialistas que los propios soviéticos, y que caben todos en un barrio de Wuhan.
La Alemania " occidental " que desapareció con la invasión desde la parte comunista ya que tiraron el muro desde allá para invadir el resto de Europa. Recordemos que Mérkel era un cargo político en la RDA y acabó dirigiendo toda Europa.
Austria que es un apéndice de Alemania
La Francia dirigida por masones desde tiempo inmemorial, los jefes de Napoleón. 
Italia social-comunista hasta estas últimas elecciones impostadas
Portugal anexionada después de " la revolución de los claveles " el nombre guay que le dieron al asalto al poder por parte de Rusia y China.

y España que era el único bastión que se había resistido a la expansión de la Unión Soviética al ganarles la guerra...

Actualmente toda Europa es parte de la URSS aunque quieran disimularlo. Y el foro de Davos que dirige a los gobernantes Europeos es un institución comunista del que Putin es un socio principal. 

POR LO TANTO ... NECESARIAMENTE LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA ES UNA TRAMA VINCULADA AL GRAN RESETEO.

Es la segunda parte del coronavirus

*¿ El coronavirus ha sido y es una spyop de ingeniería social ?


Operaciones psicológicas* (*PSYOP*) son operaciones para influir en los gobiernos y por lo tanto en el comportamiento de la población.

Son una parte importante de la gama de actividades diplomáticas, informativas, militares y económicas disponibles para los EE. UU.
Se pueden utilizar tanto en tiempos de paz como en conflictos.
Hay tres tipos principales:
estratégico, operativo y táctico.

*Estratégico* la PSYOP incluye actividades informativas realizadas por las agencias del gobierno de los EE. UU. Fuera del ámbito militar, aunque muchas utilizan los activos del Departamento de Defensa ( DOD ). 

*Operativo* la PSYOP se lleva a cabo en toda la gama de operaciones militares, incluso durante el tiempo de paz, en un área operativa definida para promover la efectividad de las campañas y estrategias del comandante de la fuerza conjunta ( JFC ).

*Táctico* la PSYOP se lleva a cabo en el área asignada a un comandante táctico en todo el rango de operaciones militares para apoyar la misión táctica contra las fuerzas opuestas.

El PSYOP puede alentar el descontento popular con el liderazgo de la oposición y al combinar la persuasión con una amenaza creíble, degradar la capacidad de un adversario para conducir o mantener operaciones militares. 

También pueden interrumpir, confundir y prolongar el proceso de toma de decisiones del adversario, socavando el comando y el control.


----------



## millie34u (Ayer a la(s) 10:12 PM)




----------



## Archimanguina (Ayer a la(s) 10:16 PM)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esto es nuevo para mi, en cuanto pueda preguntaré a mi veterinario de familia.



Poco has andado tu por el monte.


----------



## niraj (Ayer a la(s) 10:19 PM)

manodura79 dijo:


> Es enternecedor uno de los comentarios de la "noticia" donde dice que "los servicios de información de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania han identificado uno de los soldados muertos como ruso". Con lo cual es una evidencia de fuego amigo....Como están esas cabezas.



De Coronel Cassad, deja pocas dudas: muestra más vídeos del asalto y fotos, entre ellas el emblema del 518 Batallón de las fuerzas especiales ucranianas. Las fotos y vídeos en el enlace










Colonelcassad


Авторский канал Бориса Рожина - эксперта Центра военно-политической журналистики. Сетевой никнейм - Colonelcassad. Мой блог "Рупор Тоталитарной Пропаганды" http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/ По поводу разбанов писать сюда colonel.cassad@bk.ru




t.me





imágenes después de la batalla: "valientes " siberianos en Svatovo irrumpieron en las posiciones de las fuerzas especiales de las fuerzas armadas de Ucrania, destruyendo a los que se negaron a rendirse

Los nuestros rodearon el bastión del enemigo y les ofrecieron rendirse durante mucho tiempo, luego fuimos al asalto. 15 soldados del batallón 518 batallón de fuerzas especiales no se rindieron, informa BTR 80 (Работайте, братья!. Las armas occidentales, incluido el MP3 alemán (modificación MG42 bajo el calibre 7.62)no los salvaron
El resultado es predecible: muchos de los 200, que probablemente pasarán por los documentos como desaparecidos durante mucho tiempo. 
t.me/RVvoenkor


----------



## Lego. (Ayer a la(s) 10:19 PM)

El_Suave dijo:


> Cuando todo el mundo tiene Capital se llama Socialismo.





amcxxl dijo:


> socialismo es cuando la clase trabajadora controla los medios de produccion de los que vive.



Vaya idea. En el socialismo todo el Capital (y los medios de producción son Capital) están en manos de los gallifantes del partido socialista de turno. Y el destino de la "clase trabajadora" también.




Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *¿Usted no jugó nunca al monopoly?*



El Monopoly sólo es un juego, y muy tontorrón además. No da para metáfora de nada. Un poco de seriedad.




Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Lo que es absurdo es pensar que el capital pueda estar redistribuido equitativamente entre la población, pues automáticamente su valor pasría a ser otro muy diferente y no clave para la economia como lo es al depender de un conjunto restringido de actores. Estaríamos en el comunismo en otras palabras. Incluso hasta los primero momentos del neolítico
> 
> Es como especular acerca de cuál sería el precio de los alquileres de inmuebles si todos atesoráramos un número "significativo" de inmuebles., (haciendo abstracción de su calidad y ubicación)su precio tendería a ser 0*



Igual que delhierro, insistes en esa idea absurda de que si todo el mundo tuviese capital el capital ya no valdría nada. Es una chorrada.




Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *El sentido de las pirámides es mantener sometidos a los de la base. El máximo exponente de lo que es la piramide social lo vemos en Egipto: El Faraón con sus nobles u sus sacerdotes, ejercieron el poder para hacer trabajar al pueblo sometido para elevar las pirámides. ¿Sirvió para algo el imponente esfuerzo de miles de peersonas dedicadas en cuerpo y alma a ese oficio, más allá del prodigio técnico que aún hoy nos asombra? En otras palabras: ¿Se cambiaría alguno de nosotros por uno de aquellos siervos ?*



Yo no he hablado de igualdad, que es otro tema de debate en el que paso de entrar. Lo único que he dicho y que reitero es que el capital no desaparece al repartirse. Y cuando se agrega en forma de cooperativas o de empresas participadas, en realidad sigue repartido.




Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> *Sí, pero un Estado liberal que sacraliza la libertad de mercado, los medios privados de producción, y que es cómplice de los monopolios, vive en connivencia deseada u obligada con esos monopolios, secuestrado por ellos con las regulaciones y a los que ha hipertrofiado con las enormes Deudas Públicas y de las que es esclavo.*



Si un Estado está en connviencia con los monopolios y los protege con regulaciones o con rescates ya no es un Estado Liberal. Es en todo caso un "Estado Social", como España. No existe hoy ningún Estado Liberal mínimamente "puro". Tampoco existe ninguna economía capitalista "pura". Todo occidente es "socialdemócrata". Es decir, parasitario.

*Si no hay quiebras no hay Capitalismo ni Liberalismo. *Lo que hay es un vocabulario retorcido, mucho victimismo, mucha caradura y mucha propaganda.
.

Y aquí abandono el off-topic. Si quieren abrimos el enésimo hilo sobre filosofía política en el subforo correspondiente, pero no prometo participar mucho. Son temas mil veces tratados, en el que no hay un vocablario común y se termina discutiendo de semántica, y sobre temas que casi todos abordan en plan religioso. Aburre.





Argentium dijo:


> Según fuentes de inteligencia, se ha sabido que existen negociaciones entre Yevgeny Prigozhin fundador del PMC Wagner y miembros relevantes de los grupos por la independencia de Cataluña, con intención de que sea parte principal de un ejército catalán en cuanto se generen los hechos para establecer y poder sostener la independencia de la nueva República. Seguiremos informando


----------



## tomasjos (Ayer a la(s) 10:22 PM)

amcxxl dijo:


> ¿Por qué las AFU realizan ataques condenados al fracaso?
> Para ellos, Soledar es un nodo importante en la línea de defensa Chasiv Yar-Bakhmut-Soledar-Siversk que aún existe. Su caída amenazaría al contingente cerca de Siversk, difícil de defender ya que la ciudad está en un terreno más bajo.
> En caso de perder finalmente Soledar y los pueblos cercanos (Blagodatne, Razdolivka, Vyimka, Vesele), las formaciones ucranianas tendrán que abandonar Siversk y otros bastiones por la amenaza de un posible cerco.
> 
> ...



Los medios de producción también son capital, están diciendo ustedes lo mismo,no hay contradicción


----------



## El Veraz (Ayer a la(s) 10:25 PM)

ccartech dijo:


> Yo lo que veo que despues de 1 año, todas las armas de la OTAN, y los soldados de la OTan disfrazados de mercenario aun no pudieron doblegar al ejercito de 1 pais corrupto, armado con chatarra y con su flotita de mierda y sus comandantes que caen como moscas, y al mando de un burro como Putin, segun tus comentarios.
> En fin , no veo que dicha superioridad de la "gran" OTAN "moralista" y "defensora de la libertad" se plasme en la realidad.
> Aun falta para ver que pasa.
> Espero que podamos ver el fin de esto.
> ...



Te resumo, que es muy sencillo:

- Operacion de 3 dias que ya va por los 11 meses, el 2º ejercito del mundo contra un pais soberano sin armada ni supuestamente fuerzas aereas.
- La finta de Kiyv
- La finta de Jarkov
- La finta de Jerson

Todo ello solo se justifica con la incompetencia rusa.

Todo ello suministrando los aliados ucranianos chatarra sovietica, artilleria de los 90, misiles antitanque y mucho antiaereo. Encima te venden como exito absoluto la toma de una ciudad de 7000 habitantes despues de una semana de sangria de tropas propias.

En fin, yo entiendo tu ideologia y la aversion anglosajona. Pero ni Rusia es la Union Sovietica ni el mundo es el que existia a finales de los 90. Ni es justificable esta invasion.


----------



## kelden (Ayer a la(s) 10:26 PM)

coscorron dijo:


> En propiedad no es así ...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325860
> 
> ...




Ya, ya ... la cortadora laser tampoco corta. Solo cortan las sierras. Y una bicicleta o un patinete tampoco son vehículos, solo son vehículos los coches.

En cualquier caso, lo llames como lo llames, esa terapia génica (nombre con connotaciones negativas debido al tabú de la manipulación genética en humanos), hace lo mismito que la vacuna de toda la vida: estimular la producción de anticuerpos contra un determinado patógeno.


----------



## Artedi (Ayer a la(s) 10:29 PM)

Curroesteja dijo:


> Los rusofonos son escandalosamente la mayoría en las levas ucranianas.
> Un genocidio encubierto.



Mí me sorprende enormemente que de todos los ucranianos que conozco en edad militar y que se encuentran en Ucrania, absolutamente NINGUNO ha sido llamado a filas. Sí, son todos del oeste y ucranianófonos.

Ojo, que me alegro muchísimo por ellos.


----------



## Alvin Red (Ayer a la(s) 10:30 PM)

millie34u dijo:


>



Curioso que lo emita el canal 8 de Catalunya, pertenecia al grupo Godo (La Vanguardia) . Desde el 2021 ha pasado a nuevos dueños, incluido el contacto andorrano, el propietario de los almacenes Pyrinees y medio Andorra.

El principal propietario es un italiano Nicola Pedrazzoli, propietario de Teve.Cat y del antiguo Canal Catalá y como podéis ver en su emisión completa es bilingüe total en el contenido, aunque su programación sea catalana.


----------



## Roedr (Ayer a la(s) 10:31 PM)

delhierro dijo:


> El capitalismo no es más que explotación, almacenamiento de trabajo ajeno en forma de dinero. ojo que es mejor que lo anterior , cosas como el feudalismo o el esclavismo. Y no, un puesto de pipas no es capitalismo so mendrugo, ¿ no habia vendedores en el medievo ? ¿ en la grecia clasica ? ¿ el mesopotamia ? incluso en la Yugoslavia de Tito.
> 
> Joder eres una caricatura.
> 
> ¿ quiero ser esclavo ? No, el caso es que vivo de puta madre con ese capitalismo del que balbuceas sin comprenderlo, simplemente se la verdad: no es gracias a mi esfuerzo, es gracias a una pila de gente que come la mierda en las partes más bajas de la piramide. Con el mismo puto esfuerzo , en otro sitio lo mismo ya estaría muerto. A tipejos como tu , os soltaba en alguno de esos sitios para que disfrutarais de las ventajas del sistema. Lo triste es que mucha de esa gente , tambien balbucea cosas parecidas a las tuyas, por eso tengo mis ideas pero me lo tomo con calma.



Yo en discusiones capitalismo, liberalismo, socialismo, comunismo, fascismo, etc. ya casi ni entro. En general son ridículas porque cada uno entiende por esos términos cosas completamente diferentes, con lo que resulta imposible entenderse. Para hablar sobre esos conceptos tan desgastados lo primero que habría que tener son definiciones claras y acordadas.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (Ayer a la(s) 10:38 PM)

kelden dijo:


> Entonces una cortadora láser no es una cortadora? Solo cortan las sierras de cinta y las radiales de toda la vida?
> 
> "Vacuna" es cualquier sustancia que introducido en el cuerpo, genera una respuesta inmune para un determinado agente patógeno.



No, porque entonces el propio virus (vivo) seria una vacuna al generar una respuesta inmune. 
Por eso tu descripción es errónea.

Hablas como el típico doblevacunado: que se cree muy listo porque no se puso la tercera, pero es tan tonto que se puso dos.


----------



## Don Pelayo (Ayer a la(s) 10:42 PM)

El Veraz dijo:


> Te resumo, que es muy sencillo:
> 
> - Operacion de 3 dias que ya va por los 11 meses, el 2º ejercito del mundo contra un pais soberano sin armada ni supuestamente fuerzas aereas.
> - La finta de Kiyv
> ...



Bueno, comparto plenamente que ha sido una exhibición cum laude de incompetencia. Pero no se enfrentaban al ejército de Liliput precisamente, como se quiere hacer ver, sino a unas fuerzas armadas en proceso constante de renovación, entrenamiento y equipamiento desde 2014. Que además contaban y cuentan con información en tiempo real de todo lo que ocurre en el campo de batalla y más allá. De hecho, sabían perfectamente cuándo, cómo y por dónde iban a atacar los rusos. Considerando que el invasor es el que es, no vendamos versiones maniqueas.


----------



## millie34u (Ayer a la(s) 10:45 PM)




----------



## millie34u (Ayer a la(s) 10:48 PM)




----------



## delhierro (Ayer a la(s) 10:50 PM)

alfonbass dijo:


> Tú no tienes ideas, tio, solo odio al que no piensa como tú ni compra tus argumentos...
> Y ni siquiera es capaz de darse cuenta de que el problema ES ESE,
> Aquí la gente tenemos lo que tenemos cada uno por algo llamado "responsabilidad", por esas decisiones QUE TÚ TAMBIÉN TOMAS en lo que a tu vida se refiere y que te pone en uno o en otro lugar
> Lo que me indigna es que creas que eso lo puedes cambiar, pero no para ti, que sería lo genial y que tendrías mi aplauso, sino para el resto sin molestarse en preguntar, sin entender que la vida es individual y que los colectivos que te has formado en la cabeza solo es eso...cosas que te han vendido y con lo que te controlan, porque una "ideología" es, en suma, solo eso
> ...



Supongo que en tu limitado argumentario tienes que colar las mismas chorradas siempre aunque no vengan a cuento. 

¿ de donde te sacas que yo quiera cambiar nada sin preguntar ? No pillas ni lo basico, tengo mis ideas y me lo tomo con calma precisamente porque creo que los primeros en currarselo deben ser los que estan jodidos por el sistema. Reconozco que muchos son lacayos felices como parece ser tu caso, y como comprenderas no voy a correr ningun riesgo para evitarles los fustazos si los reciben con gusto.

Todos tenemos nuestra ideologia, hasta tu...bueno quizas tu no llegues a ese punto. Todo el que te cuente que son "malas" te esta siempre tomando el pelo, e intentando colarte la suya.

Como se supone que llevas razon cuando te suelte en esos sitios, no te pasara nada malo...gozaras del sistema que aclamas, faltaría más.

Ni sabes lo que es el capitalismo, ni como funciona, y lo confundes con soflamas infantiles dignas de la Radio "libertad" esa de los yanquis. En cuanto a consumirme por las opiniones ajenas, no me confundas contigo. En tu caso me divierten, y en la vida una vez tienes lo imprescindible la diversión es un plus.

¿ algo personal ? No, ni soy ruso , ni vivo allí , pero tengo mis simpatias espero que los rusos ganen y los anglos pierdan. Osea lo contrario que tu...que odias a los rusos ( lo mismo crees que Putin es un rojersas y todo ) y amas a los anglos. Para ser tan de defender las diferencias, no pareces comprender que no es que sea incapaz de entender tus razones, es que las veo erroneas. ¿ no lo ves raro ?


----------



## vettonio (Ayer a la(s) 10:57 PM)

* c o m o




*


----------



## dabuti (Ayer a la(s) 10:58 PM)

*Las fuerzas ucranianas pierden tres lanzacohetes, un radar, un Su-25 y tres obuses de fabricación estadounidense. 250 bajas UCRAS.*





12/01/2023

_*Durante la lucha de contrabatería, las tropas del ejército ruso destruyeron tres vehículos de combate ucranianos del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad, dos sistemas de artillería M777 y M109 “Paladin” de fabricación estadounidense y dos obuses autopropulsados 2S1 “Gvozdika”, así como, un radar de contrabatería AN / TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense en varias áreas de la República Popular de Donetsk y las regiones de Járkov y Zaporozhie.*_
*Moscú, 12 enero *El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció hoy que las fuerzas de artillería y la aviación del ejército ruso llevaron a cabo ataques contra unidades militares ucranianas en las áreas de Kislovka, Berestovoe, y en la región de Járkov y Novoselovskoye, en la República Popular de Lugansk.
Además, cinco grupos de sabotaje y reconocimiento ucranianos fueron alcanzados en varias localidades de la región de Járkov, y las bajas del ejército ucraniano en esta dirección ascendieron a más de 30 militares mientras dos vehículos blindados de combate y tres camionetas fueron destruidas.
De la misma manera, más de 100 combatientes ucranianos fueron neutralizados y cuatro vehículos blindados de combate y tres automóviles fueron destruidos en un día, como resultado de las acciones activas de las tropas rusas contra las fuerzas del régimen de Kiev en la dirección Krasno-Limansky.
Asimismo, los ataques aéreos y el fuego de artillería del ejército ruso provocó las eliminación de 70 militares ucranianos, así como un tanque, tres vehículos blindados de combate y cuatro vehículos fueron destruidos.
En la dirección Sur-Donetsk, hasta 30 militares ucranianos fueron liquidados, y dos vehículos blindados de combate y tres vehículos fueron destruidos por bombardeos de las tropas rusas contra unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania en varias localidades de la República Popular de Donetsk.
Los ataques de la aviación operacional-táctica y de las tropas de misiles y la artillería del ejército ruso alcanzaron dos depósitos de municiones de las tropas ucranianas cerca de la ciudad de Zaporozhie, así como 76 unidades de artillería en posiciones de tiro y personal y equipos militares en 123 distritos.
Durante la lucha de contrabatería, las tropas del ejército ruso destruyeron tres vehículos de combate ucranianos del sistema de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple Grad, dos sistemas de artillería M777 y M109 “Paladin” de fabricación estadounidense y dos obuses autopropulsados 2S1 “Gvozdika”, así como, un radar de contrabatería AN / TPQ-50 de fabricación estadounidense en varias áreas de la República Popular de Donetsk y las regiones de Járkov y Zaporozhie.
Por otro lado, aviones de combate de las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia derribaron un avión Su-25 de la Fuerza Aérea de Ucrania cerca del pueblo de Nikanorovka en la República Popular de Donetsk.
Durante el día, las fuerzas antiaéreas rusas derribaron cinco drones ucranianos en localidades de las Repúblicas Populares de Lugansk y Donetsk, así como tres cohetes de los sistemas de cohetes de lanzamiento múltiple HIMARS y Alder fueron interceptados en varias áreas de la región de Zaporozhie.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (Ayer a la(s) 11:00 PM)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Poco has andado tu por el monte.



Yo era de pasar de largo por la carretera de montaña y una vez vi muflones por la mañana en 14 años y no más veces.


----------



## kelden (Ayer a la(s) 11:00 PM)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> No, porque entonces el propio virus (vivo) seria una vacuna al generar una respuesta inmune.
> Por eso tu descripción es errónea.



No, no es errónea. El argumento lo retuerces tu que equiparas al virus, que produce enfermedad además de generar los anticuerpors, con la vacuna que solo estimula la producción de anticuerpos sin producir la enfermedad.



> Hablas como el típico doblevacunado: que se cree muy listo porque no se puso la tercera, pero es tan tonto que se puso dos.



Que va ... soy mas tonto todavía: tres, me he puesto tres.   Es un infierno, ando pegándome a todas las forolas y cedaelpaso que me encuentro por la calle ....


----------



## vettonio (Ayer a la(s) 11:03 PM)




----------



## Yoi-yitsu (Ayer a la(s) 11:05 PM)

Kalikatres dijo:


> HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA!
> ASESINOS!
> 
> Wagner se "disfraza" con uniformes y bandas ucranianas para introducirse entre las filas ucranianas en Soledar, Bakhmut...
> ...



No he buscado el resto, pero la segunda es de Julio. Me sonaba habetla visto ya.

No cuesta casi nada dedicarle 10 segundos a comprobar las cosas antes de postear.

Por muy cierto que un mensaje pueda ser, estás cosas le restan credibilidad.


----------



## _LoKy_ (Ayer a la(s) 11:07 PM)

El primer gran informe de Soledar ya liberado. El enemigo no se encuentra en la ciudad.
También cabe señalar que el enemigo ha intentado contraatacar y regresar a Soledar hoy, pero no lo ha conseguido.
Sobre el contraataque de las AFU en SoledarNow escriben (
) que las unidades combinadas de las brigadas aeromóviles 46ª y 77ª de las AFU de Paraskoviyivka intentaron sin éxito contraatacar y romper el anillo de cerco en los alrededores de Soledar.
Unidades enemigas en APCs VAB franceses y APCs Wolfhound británicos intentaron atacar a las fuerzas rusas que avanzaban. Sin embargo, fueron detectados y destruidos por aviones de la Fuerza Aérea rusa mediante ayuda terrestre.
Las formaciones ucranianas sufrieron unas 200 bajas durante la incursión y los supervivientes huyeron de sus posiciones iniciales. Las fuerzas aeromóviles actuaron sin apoyo de fuego debido a la retirada de la mayoría de los sistemas de artillería del enemigo cerca de Soledar.
¿Por qué las AFU realizan salidas condenadas al fracaso?
Soledar es un nodo importante en la actual línea defensiva Chasov Yar - Bakhmut - Soledar - Seversk para las AFU. Su caída amenazaría a un importante contingente en torno a Seversk, ya que la defensa se complica por su ubicación: el asentamiento está en una zona baja.
En caso de la pérdida final de Soledar y los pueblos cercanos - Blagodatnoye, Razdolovka, Vyemka y Veseloye - las formaciones ucranianas tendrán que abandonar Seversk y otros bastiones debido a la amenaza de un posible cerco.
Junto con la liberación de Bakhmutsk, la posible pérdida de Seversk causaría un daño tangible a la imagen del ejército ucraniano, cuya imagen se ha construido en los últimos seis meses.
El intento de contraatacar sin tener en cuenta las pérdidas es un deseo de rectificar la desastrosa posición de las AFU en esta zona. Y no es en absoluto imposible que tales acciones se repitan hasta la limpieza final de Soledar por las tropas rusas.
En Minkivka se ha establecido un puesto de control avanzado de la agrupación consolidada de tropas de las AFU. Se espera que los 500 miembros de las fuerzas de defensa terrestre de la región de Sumy lleguen a la zona de operaciones de combate y está previsto que se utilicen para asaltar las posiciones rusas.
Sin embargo, la eficacia de tales acciones es muy cuestionable, dado el control de fuego de las Fuerzas Armadas rusas sobre las principales rutas de la zona y la falta de mandos tácticos de las formaciones ucranianas: un número significativo ha muerto o ha sido hecho prisionero, mientras que el resto ha huido a Seversk.
Y el cerco de Bakhmut desde el norte, el sur y el este deja a las AFU cada vez menos posibilidades y tiempo para rectificar la situación.

Retransmisión de los combates en Ucrania como de costumbre aquí
(si te interesa, suscríbete)

BORIS ROZHIN


----------



## vettonio (Ayer a la(s) 11:09 PM)

Segundo vídeo...segundo impacto


----------

